# COLD DARK ROOM



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, nobody in particular.
Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
It's good in here.
If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
No advertising, let's see who spots me.
This is where i belong.
Tidgy is most unconcerned.


----------



## wellington

LOL, WHAT? I got a kick out of the post, so I don't need anything at this time. Thanks though for the laugh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two points for Barbara, one for being first to reply and one for being marginally confused.
Oh and a bonus point for being polite and saying thank you.
if you do need anything, just ask, and I will be happy to say 'wibble'.


----------



## wellington

LOL, thanks for the points, will I get anything in the end and I am totally confused


----------



## jaizei

So there are points now too?!!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There will be a prize for the winner when Greece becomes solvent again, or at the end of 2050, whichever comes first.
I more point to Barbara for being confused and another because I'm nice. Makes 4.5 in dark Room maths, as i'm sure you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So there are points now too?!!?


There always were points, I haven't just made this up you know.
Two points for mentioning the magic word.


----------



## jaizei

Cheese???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Cheese???


10 points, no argument.
But - 2 for overuse of question marks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Point for @4jean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not me Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey -10


----------



## Yvonne G

Because she's the one who put you into the cold, dark room? (note use of only 1 question mark)

(Where's the button to light the fire?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey + 1
Coffee anybody?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Because she's the one who put you into the cold, dark room? (note use of only 1 question mark)
> 
> (Where's the button to light the fire?)


No fires, Cold Dark Room is already 100°F.
No,wifey left the room without permission.
And is now insisting on coffee.
2 points to Yvonne. And an extra for use of only 1 question mark and - 1 for pointing it out to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Will a ragged stranger come stumbling through the door only to collapse in the corner?

(What the heck good is Google if Adam's not playing by the rules?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And another point for @4jean 
And a bonus for being the only none moderator to have popped in so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Will a ragged stranger come stumbling through the door only to collapse in the corner?
> 
> (What the heck good is Google if Adam's not playing by the rules?)


Seven points for a suitably bizarre post.
My rules. -1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Help, I've been invaded by moderators already and I've not done anything.
Ever.


----------



## jaizei

Maybe we're the only ones that can see it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Tourism minister for Gibraltar was, until recently, called Joe Holliday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Maybe we're the only ones that can see it?


Point. 
As in 1 point and it's a point.
Don't care, i like hiding in My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Archbishop of Manila is Cardinal Sin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Penalties for wrong answers or ones I arbitrarily disagree with, bonus points for funny answers, 10 pts for a correct answer.
What was the name of King Arthur's sword?


----------



## wellington

Excalibur


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wa- wa.
- 10 points to Barbara after such a good start.
Excalibur is an awful English corruption of the name which changed many times, but was actually called:
Caledfwych which is Welsh for hard cut.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next question.
What was his lance called,? (just the contraction of the name is better).


----------



## meech008

Oh! Oh! Pick me!


----------



## meech008

Ron!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh! Oh! Pick me!


Plus one for entering The Cold Dark Room.
- 1 for being slightly pitiful about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ron!


WOW!!!!!!!
Splendid answer.
Quite correct. 
10pts for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the name of his helmet ?


----------



## vocalisa

Goswhit (Goosewhite) But what was his favorite color?


----------



## meech008

Pitiful?! Well dang.......


----------



## meech008

And that was a challenging one. I'd quite forgotten about his shield. 

Pridwen I believe is the name you're looking for  this is a fun game


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

vocalisa said:


> Goswhit (Goosewhite) But what was his favorite color?


Astonishing!
How come you lot know so much about the Legend of King Arthur?
But 11 pts none the less.
Welcome To The Cold Dark Room .
- 2 for asking me a question I probably don't know the answer to, but lots more minus points if this is a Monty Python reference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> And that was a challenging one. I'd quite forgotten about his shield.
> 
> Pridwen I believe is the name you're looking for  this is a fun game


Not actually the question - 1.
But + 5 for an interesting answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pitiful?! Well dang.......


Indeed - 1


----------



## leigti

?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> ?


And that's 2 points for you, Tina.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next question.
What was King Arthur's battlecry?


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's 2 points for you, Tina.


[email protected]


----------



## Momof4

What the heck!! I'm confused Adam!


----------



## Momof4

Ut, ut, ut?


----------



## Elohi

What in the world have I stumbled upon?

...and as I finish typing that, walking through a dark room in my house and stepped into/stumbled over a box of tinker toys. #boobietrapped

But that coincidence doesn't answer my question. I'm still lost in the dark.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next question.
> What was King Arthur's battlecry?



HA I should try to answer the right question. Was his battle cry "Rus"? I seem to remember that from English.


----------



## vocalisa

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Astonishing!
> How come you lot know so much about the Legend of King Arthur?
> But 11 pts none the less.
> Welcome To The Cold Dark Room .
> - 2 for asking me a question I probably don't know the answer to, but lots more minus points if this is a Monty Python reference.


I confess, I was kind of hoping things would degrade into comments about scimitar lobbing and farcical aquatic ceremonies...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Google says "Rus"
But I cant get something about Monty Python and the GRAIL out of my mind.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Does CHEESE keep well in a cold, dark room?


----------



## leigti

I can't answer any of these questions. I guess I'll just step out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> [email protected]


Not sure that was Arthur's battlecry, but 1 point anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What the heck!! I'm confused Adam!


But you still score two points.
Well done Kathy. 
My hovercraft is full of eels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Ut, ut, ut?


Ut-terly wrong.
But 1 point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elohi said:


> What in the world have I stumbled upon?
> 
> ...and as I finish typing that, walking through a dark room in my house and stepped into/stumbled over a box of tinker toys. #boobietrapped
> 
> But that coincidence doesn't answer my question. I'm still lost in the dark.


We are all lost in The Cold Dark Room that is existential existence.
2 points, Monica.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> HA I should try to answer the right question. Was his battle cry "Rus"? I seem to remember that from English.


Maybe, but it's not the answer I was looking for, i think that's from a film.
Still 1 pt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

vocalisa said:


> I confess, I was kind of hoping things would degrade into comments about scimitar lobbing and farcical aquatic ceremonies...


See the eye spy thread from yesterday evening for that.
1 pt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Google says "Rus"
> But I cant get something about Monty Python and the GRAIL out of my mind.


See the answer above and - one for using Google.
+ 1 for entering The Cold Dark Room.
Hi, Ed.
How was breakfast?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does CHEESE keep well in a cold, dark room?


10pts.
It does.
Mentioning cheese is, of course a great way to score points.
Like stealing candy from a baby.
Actually that's mean.
-1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I can't answer any of these questions. I guess I'll just step out.


We thank you for your custom.
Please call again.
1 pt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's Cold and Dark and lonely in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thank you to all those who visited me in here.
I'm very grateful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But what was King Arthur's battlecry?
Pray tell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

"For Country" translated. 
But I still haven't discovered the cryptic answer that you seek.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wa- wa.
> - 10 points to Barbara after such a good start.
> Excalibur is an awful English corruption of the name which changed many times, but was actually called:
> Caledfwych which is Welsh for hard cut.


That's appropriate since a lot of Welsh are hard cut most of the time - or is that half cut?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But what was King Arthur's battlecry?
> Pray tell.


Was it Clarence?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's appropriate since a lot of Welsh are hard cut most of the time - or is that half cut?


Welcome to The Cold Dark Room, Lyn.
This is where I will mostly be living now.
1 pt for entering and a couple more for the jokey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was it Clarence?


It was indeed,"Clarence!".
How that must have terrified his foes.
Especially if they were actually called Clarence.
5 pts.
- 1 for the answer being posed as a question, though.
'cos I'm mean.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to The Cold Dark Room, Lyn.
> This is where I will mostly be living now.
> 1 pt for entering and a couple more for the jokey.


Going to have to dig the thermals out when I come to visit then!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was indeed,"Clarence!".
> How that must have terrified his foes.
> Especially if they were actually called Clarence.
> 5 pts.
> - 1 for the answer being posed as a question, though.
> 'cos I'm mean.


Just makes me think of Clarence the cross eyed lion who was on tv when I was a kid.
Wonder if Newport's Clarence Place is anything to do with that?
It's not too far from Caerleon which is also part of the leg end


----------



## Lyn W

Here's a question for you.
A version of the legend says that King Arthur will awaken one day when the world needs him most.
When it is time he will be woken by a small being bearing a hot drink
Do you know what/who this being is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next up.
What is a butter hamlet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just makes me think of Clarence the cross eyed lion who was on tv when I was a kid.
> Wonder if Newport's Clarence Place is anything to do with that?
> It's not too far from Caerleon which is also part of the leg end


I always think of the cross-eyed lion too.
Showing our age.
And the rubbish we watched onTV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Here's a question for you.
> A version of the legend says that King Arthur will awaken one day when the world needs him most.
> When it is time he will be woken by a small being bearing a hot drink
> Do you know what/who this being is?


Nope, don't know this, though he's supposed to welcome another KIng.
I have a sneaking suspicion that a bad pun is in the offing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, don't know this, though he's supposed to welcome another KIng.
> I have a sneaking suspicion that a bad pun is in the offing.


This is my version and the being is a Goblin Teasmade!
Award yourself a point for guessing it was a bad joke!


----------



## Lyn W

A butter hamlet is a fish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This is my version and the being is a Goblin Teasmade!
> Award yourself a point for guessing it was a bad joke!


Thanks, I will.
And minus several to you for that terrible joke.
But lots of points for knowing a butter hamlet is a fish.
Brightly coloured tropical fish, each being male and female.
There are 10 different colours, but we don't know if this is 10 species or just colour variations of the same species.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the 6th most popular boy's name in Germany?


----------



## Lyn W

Adolph


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurray, that's a -8 pt answer.
- 10 if you'd said Adolf.
The answer's actually Tim!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A few years ago the French relaxed their laws on what names could be used to name babies.
The year after, the most popular boy's name that had previously been banned was......?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray, that's a -8 pt answer.
> - 10 if you'd said Adolf.
> The answer's actually Tim!


That's the Welsh way of spelling it!
I thought it would be him or his brother - Heil


----------



## Lyn W

.........Quasimodo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's the Welsh way of spelling it!
> I thought it would be him or his brother - Heil


That's right, blame the Welsh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .........Quasimodo


ha de ha.
That's as bed as naming your child Adolf.
No.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's right, blame the Welsh.


We get blamed for everything else.


----------



## Lyn W

Nutella!
No its not
Read your question wrong - back to the drawing board!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DOCTARI?
I REMEMBER THAT GARBAGE. ESPACIALLY BECAUSE MY SISTERS NAME IS JUDY.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry for yelling. There's an echo in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We get blamed for everything else.


I usually blame my English half.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed!


Hi Lyn. Whispering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> DOCTARI?
> I REMEMBER THAT GARBAGE. ESPACIALLY BECAUSE MY SISTERS NAME IS JUDY.


Hi, Ed.
Daktari.
American export.
Not the English or Welsh fault on this occasion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry for yelling. There's an echo in here.


Several echoes in here.
They're my friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of points for @kirsty Johnston .
Hope you can find your way in and out of The Cold Dark Room.
You're welcome, though it's a bit echoey, apparently.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> DOCTARI?
> I REMEMBER THAT GARBAGE. ESPACIALLY BECAUSE MY SISTERS NAME IS JUDY.


I'd forgotten It was called that but never forgotten Clarence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It was Daktari.
I've never forgiven Clarence, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The most popular and once banned name in France for boy babies the year after the ban was lifted was.........
Kevin.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was Daktari.
> I've never forgiven Clarence, either.


I thought he was a roaring success.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I thought he was a roaring success.


Geez
Can we please deduct some points?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The most popular and once banned name in France for boy babies the year after the ban was lifted was.........
> Kevin.


Why? Too English?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez
> Can we please deduct some points?


If you do that I'll sulk and won't get out of bed tomorrow
I'd like a little lion on the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought he was a roaring success.


Manely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez
> Can we please deduct some points?


With pleasure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why? Too English?


Apparently, yes.
Have 2 pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If you do that I'll sulk and won't get out of bed tomorrow
> I'd like a little lion on the morning.


Most felisitous of you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If I said I laughed I'd be LION.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now then, one for our American friends.
What is Richard Gere's middle name?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I said I laughed I'd be LION.


No laughing allowed - that's a claws in the contract.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Richard Gere is no longer relevant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I said I laughed I'd be LION.


Goodness, i think all of us deserve some deductions - 1 everybody.
And no caterwauling!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now then, one for our American friends.
> What is Richard Gere's middle name?


I know this - it's Tiffany


----------



## Lyn W

I thought that song of his when he was 16 - 'I think we're alone now' - was really good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know this - it's Tiffany


5 pts.
Why would someone do that to their child?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Richard Gere is no longer relevant.


I didn't know Richard Gere was an elephant - what is he now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought that song of his when he was 16 - 'I think we're alone now' - was really good


It was terrible.
But the video was excellent, i recall.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did anyone also watch "Kimba the white lion"?
It was about the same time frame.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know Richard Gere was an elephant - what is he now?


More of a white elephant, I think.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know Richard Gere was an elephant - what is he now?


Old and unemployed


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did anyone also watch "Kimba the white lion"?
> It was about the same time frame.


I don't remember that one in UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did anyone also watch "Kimba the white lion"?
> It was about the same time frame.


No, missed that one.
Equally bad?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know anyone that remembers Kimba.
It was an awefull cartoon.
Maybe Japanese and dubbed in English. Late sixties.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Old and unemployed


Is he still married to Cindy Crawford I wonder?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know. She's reduced to selling furniture.....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know anyone that remembers Kimba.
> It was an awefull cartoon.
> Maybe Japanese and dubbed in English. Late sixties.


I think we were spared that one


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I think we were spared that one


Yeah. I watched it because back then we only had one and a half television stations.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know anyone that remembers Kimba.
> It was an awefull cartoon.
> Maybe Japanese and dubbed in English. Late sixties.


Marginally interesting.
just looked it up and it was the first colour Japanese animé.
2 pts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It WAS Japanese? Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know. She's reduced to selling furniture.....


Really? She was gorgeous looking I'm surprised some rich old sugar daddy not snapped her up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about strange memories from your childhood?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is he still married to Cindy Crawford I wonder?


Divorced years ago.
1 pt to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Really? She was gorgeous looking I'm surprised some rich old sugar daddy not snapped her up.


Today a sugar daddy. Tomorrow an old man with diabetes.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah. I watched it because back then we only had one and a half television stations.


I still do - the signal here is bad.

Did you hear about the two aerials that got married? The service was great but the reception was terrible!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I still do - the signal here is bad.
> 
> Did you hear about the two aerials that got married? The service was great but the reception was terrible!


Signal? No 999 channels of Cable?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Divorced years ago.
> 1 pt to me.


I think Ed deserves points for knowing she sells furniture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I still do - the signal here is bad.
> 
> Did you hear about the two aerials that got married? The service was great but the reception was terrible!


Tommy Cooper?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think Ed deserves points for knowing she sells furniture.


I'm giving points as we go.
Ed got 1 pt for that, would have been 2, but I couldn't be bothered to look it up and confirm.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Signal? No 999 channels of Cable?


No I don't watch tv much, I like to spend my time tormenting people with terrible jokes on TFO - in fact I don't really have a tortoise .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm giving points as we go.
> Ed got 1 pt for that, would have been 2, but I couldn't be bothered to look it up and confirm.


Well that's OK then - fairs fair


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tommy Cooper?


Can't remember may have been xmas cracker


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Strange memories from childhood?
I remember being eye height with our white farmyard duck, Clara and rubbing faces.
It was a lovely duck who loved people except my sweet gran for some reason.
It bit her legs and made them bleed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm giving points as we go.
> Ed got 1 pt for that, would have been 2, but I couldn't be bothered to look it up and confirm.


The Cindy Crawford collection at ROOMS TO GO.
Cheesy stuff. Though not made of actual cheese.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of points for @kirsty Johnston .
> Hope you can find your way in and out of The Cold Dark Room.
> You're welcome, though it's a bit echoey, apparently.


Does that mean I'm winning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can't remember may have been xmas cracker


'That's a cracker' was Frank Carson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Cindy Crawford collection at ROOMS TO GO.
> Cheesy stuff. Though not made of actual cheese.


8 pts for that cheese reference.
and an extra for the Crawford thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Does that mean I'm winning?


Hello again!
No.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about strange memories from your childhood?


So many really!
My sisters and I were always fighting and we were always trying to pin each other down and feed the victim socks or dog biscuits or grass.... it was great fun!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello again!
> No.


Awww  even though I'm the fello Greek owner from Scotland?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So many really!
> My sisters and I were always fighting and we were always trying to pin each other down and feed the victim socks or dog biscuits or grass.... it was great fun!


I used to do that to my maths teacher.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Awww  even though I'm the fello Greek owner from Scotland?


No favouritism! All's fair in love and Adams Cold dark Roon!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to do that to my maths teacher.


Really?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Awww  even though I'm the fello Greek owner from Scotland?


2 points for having a lovely Greek tortoise.
Bonus for putting up with Scottish weather and another for inducing my sympathy.
But still not winning.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> No favouritism! All's fair in love and Adams Cold dark Roon!


It's okay Lynne I gave up lol 
Need to try and put my brain to use to gather some more points


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 points for having a lovely Greek tortoise.
> Bonus for putting up with Scottish weather and another for inducing my sympathy.
> But still not winning.


Woohoo! Gives me a head start for joining late


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No favouritism! All's fair in love and Adams Cold dark Roon!


No, it isn't.
My scoring system is entirely arbitrary and biased.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Really?


No.
- 2.
ha ha ha.
But I did do it to my brothers and several kids at school and had it done to me as well.
happy days!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did I mention that I'm a quarter Scottish?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> - 2.
> ha ha ha.
> But I did do it to my brothers and several kids at school and had it done to me as well.
> happy days!


Oh how I miss the choking, gagging feelings of childhood!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did I mention that I'm a quarter Scottish?


Which quarter?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oh how I miss the choking, gagging feelings of childhood!


Maybe the right man will bring it all back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Which quarter?


The quarter that isn't English Italian and German.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's okay Lynne I gave up lol
> Need to try and put my brain to use to gather some more points


I somehow think that Adam will win!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe the right man will bring it all back.


That's really naughty but has me laughing out loud!!


----------



## Lyn W

Still laughing!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Choked you up? See?
AH, memories.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam, this place of yours is kinda like chat, except there's no furniture and it's kinda damp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's okay Lynne I gave up lol
> Need to try and put my brain to use to gather some more points


Actually, it is time for another question, i suppose.
Talking of Scotland, did you know that the Director of Planning and Strategic Develpoment at Aberdeen City Council, was, until recently, Mr Peter Cockhead?
Ok, as you know the first man to be killed by a train was the MP William Huskisson who rather foolishly walked in front of Stevenson's Rocket.
Some years earlier he narrowly survived death from a different cause.
What was it?


----------



## spud's_mum

watching a nature programme and a shark just ate a bit of dead whale. It's rather disturbing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did I mention that I'm a quarter Scottish?


Erm, quarter of a point?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh how I miss the choking, gagging feelings of childhood!


Girls I used to make eat insects, spiders and worms and educate them about the different types as I did so.
So they were OK about it, i think.


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and spud got 600 followers in Instagram 


*notice how I have the TFO link in my bio *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The quarter that isn't English Italian and German.


This is easy then.
Another quarter point for each.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was having so much fun here I forgot to look at the clock. 
Got to go take care of Bertha and Sir Scratchalot, my dog.
Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam, this place of yours is kinda like chat, except there's no furniture and it's kinda damp.


....and dark,


ZEROPILOT said:


> I was having so much fun here I forgot to look at the clock.
> Got to go take care of Bertha and Sir Scratchalot, my dog.
> Good night.


See you soon Ed thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> watching a nature programme and a shark just ate a bit of dead whale. It's rather disturbing


Not for the shark.
Or the whale for that matter.
Welcome to my Cold Dark Room.
You're most welcome and Spud of course. 
Have 2 pts.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for the shark.
> Or the whale for that matter.
> Welcome to my Cold Dark Room.
> You're most welcome and Spud of course.
> Have 2 pts.


Thank you 
And What are those pts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and spud got 600 followers in Instagram
> View attachment 139215
> 
> *notice how I have the TFO link in my bio *


Hurray for Spud.
pts for Spud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I somehow think that Adam will win!


He probably won't, you know, I'm very harsh on myself.
i'm currently equal 10th!


----------



## spud's_mum

dayum these sharks are disturbing


----------



## spud's_mum

So, what are all these pts?
I'm so confused lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, it is time for another question, i suppose.
> Talking of Scotland, did you know that the Director of Planning and Strategic Develpoment at Aberdeen City Council, was, until recently, Mr Peter Cockhead?
> Ok, as you know the first man to be killed by a train was the MP William Huskisson who rather foolishly walked in front of Stevenson's Rocket.
> Some years earlier he narrowly survived death from a different cause.
> What was it?


Was he run over by a horse? Or a cow like Alexander Pope?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam, this place of yours is kinda like chat, except there's no furniture and it's kinda damp.


It may be damp where you're sitting, but it's perfectly okay over here.
It's Cold and Dark, not wet.
Bring in a bean bag, if it helps.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, it is time for another question, i suppose.
> Talking of Scotland, did you know that the Director of Planning and Strategic Develpoment at Aberdeen City Council, was, until recently, Mr Peter Cockhead?
> Ok, as you know the first man to be killed by a train was the MP William Huskisson who rather foolishly walked in front of Stevenson's Rocket.
> Some years earlier he narrowly survived death from a different cause.
> What was it?


Erm... I have no idea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was having so much fun here I forgot to look at the clock.
> Got to go take care of Bertha and Sir Scratchalot, my dog.
> Good night.


Night Ed, sleep tight, thanks for dropping by.
Sorry about the damp in your corner.
Love to Bertha and Sir Scratchalot.
Sort of back to the Arthurian theme.
3 pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> And What are those pts?


This is a quiz.
I give arbitrary points as well as points for the correct answer.
have another 2 pts.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is a quiz.
> I give arbitrary points as well as points for the correct answer.
> have another 2 pts.


Yay I have 4 points  lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> So, what are all these pts?
> I'm so confused lol


Another point for being confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yay I have 4 points  lol


No you don't, you have 11.
But now 10, lose 1 for guessing the points.
but + 1 for use of the word Yay.


----------



## Lyn W

Was he almost killed while sword fighting/fencing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was he run over by a horse? Or a cow like Alexander Pope?


3 pts for the horse guess.
nearly right.
A horse landed on his head while he was on honeymoon.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you don't, you have 11.
> But now 10, lose 1 for guessing the points.
> but + 1 for use of the word Yay.


 now I'm even more confused. How 10?!?! 
... I give up lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 3 pts for the horse guess.
> nearly right.
> A horse landed on his head while he was on honeymoon.


They shouldn't have been in the bridle suite


----------



## Lyn W

I expect he was carted off to horsepital


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of Stevenson's rocket, did you know that when they were ready to test it, they decided that it would achieve speeds of between 20 to 30 mph and that humans couldn't travel this fast without suffering severe mental disorders.
So solid fences had to be put up along the length of the track to stop the viewing public seeing the passengers spasming and going crazy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of Stevenson's rocket, did you know that when they were ready to test it, they decided that it would achieve speeds of between 20 to 30 mph and that humans couldn't travel this fast without suffering severe mental disorders.
> So solid fences had to be put up along the length of the track to stop the viewing public seeing the passengers spasming and going crazy.


Sound pretty much like passengers on Arriva trains now. I sometimes catch the train to Cardiff and you certainly see some sights on there, I call it the Chavanooga Cho Cho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> now I'm even more confused. How 10?!?!
> ... I give up lol


15
- 1 again = 14.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15
> - 1 again = 14.


Oh my. 
I'm now seriously discombobulated 
 I don't want points taken off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I expect he was carted off to horsepital


Oh goodness!
Should be minus 10, but + 2!
he's only just got mare ied.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh my.
> I'm now seriously discombobulated
> I don't want points taken off


Ok then have 2 more.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh goodness!
> Should be minus 10, but + 2!
> he's only just got mare ied.


They'd have been better off just foaling around instead of getting saddled with each other!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They'd have been better off just foaling around instead of getting saddled with each other!


I am laughing myself horse with you trotting out these gags.


----------



## Lyn W

Hay! Mind you don't disturb the neigh bours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hay! Mind you don't disturb the neigh bours


think you're gonna whinny the quiz with gags like that?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm sure you could arreinge that for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If it'd spur you on.


----------



## Lyn W

A horse rang me to try to sell me something the other day but I told him I didn't speak to colt callers


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If it'd spur you on.


Is there a prize of money? Perhaps you could have a whip around?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> A horse rang me to try to sell me something the other day but I told him I didn't speak to colt callers



LOL


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> A horse rang me to try to sell me something the other day but I told him I didn't speak to colt callers



Why did the cookie go to hospital???

Because he felt crummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is there a prize of money? Perhaps you could have a whip around?


I tried, but everyone shoed me away and got in a hoof.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tried, but everyone shoed me away and got in a hoof.


You telling tails again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Why did the cookie go to hospital???
> 
> Because he felt crummy


That's crackers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OK, another question to keep things moving along.
What did poor people in Victorian England use to clean their chimneys?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's crackers.



I just realised the jokes were horses! I'm so behind in this thread LOL

Why did the horse cross the road?

Because someone shouted hay!

Hold back your laugher folks


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, another question to keep things moving along.
> What did poor people in Victorian England use to clean their chimneys?



Young boys with chimney sweeps lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I just realised the jokes were horses! I'm so behind in this thread LOL
> 
> Why did the horse cross the road?
> 
> Because someone shouted hay!
> 
> Hold back your laugher folks


We will, we will.
But have 2pts anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Young boys with chimney sweeps lol


No!
Wa wa, minus points.
That was the _rich _people.They still sometimes find the skeletons of kids who got stuck and couldn't get out. 
What did the _poor _people use?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, another question to keep things moving along.
> What did poor people in Victorian England use to clean their chimneys?


Cats on sticks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It was an animal......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was an animal......


hedgehogs?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> hedgehogs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> hedgehogs?


Nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Rats


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.


Pigeons?


----------



## Lyn W

Foxes? 'cos they brought their own brushes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Rats


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Pigeons?


It was a bird, which they'd then eat afterwards.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was a bird, which they'd then eat afterwards.


Chickens?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Foxes? 'cos they brought their own brushes?


very good.
But, nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Chickens?


Nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Turkey - chimney swept and xmas dinner - killing 2 birds with one stone


----------



## Lyn W

Duck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Turkey - chimney swept and xmas dinner - killing 2 birds with one stone


Nearly, but they didn't usually have turkey at this time.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.


My fiancé said it was a goose?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Duck!


Nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.


No I mean DUCK!!! I'm about to take a swing at you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> My fiancé said it was a goose?


Your fiancé is either very old or very clever.
He just got you 10pts.
They would either poke it up the chimney with one of Lyn's sticks, or tie it"s legs together and lower it down.
The flapping would clear soot out of the chimney.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I mean DUCK!!! I'm about to take a swing at you!


Ow!!!! 
That hurt.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!!!!
> That hurt.


Told you to duck!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your fiancé is either very old or very clever.
> He just got you 10pts.
> They would either poke it up the chimney with one of Lyn's sticks, or tie it"s legs together and lower it down.
> The flapping would clear soot out of the chimney.


Lol both! 

Poor goose  I think that's horrible


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Told you to duck!


You did, but still ouch.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your fiancé is either very old or very clever.
> He just got you 10pts.
> They would either poke it up the chimney with one of Lyn's sticks, or tie it"s legs together and lower it down.
> The flapping would clear soot out of the chimney.


Aw poor things


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OK, still on my Victorian theme, in those days what was 'rectal inflation' ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, still on my Victorian theme, in those days what was 'rectal inflation' ?



The cost of using public toilets went up?

I will have to find out the answer tomorrow.

I have to go now and make myself useful.
Thanks for letting me in your cold, dark room and for the fun
I have missed this!
Will call again soon
Take care and night night Adam.
Goodnight Kirsty and Spudsmum (if you are still here hope you are not too confused.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> The cost of using public toilets went up?
> 
> I will have to find out the answer tomorrow.
> 
> I have to go now and make myself useful.
> Thanks for letting me in your cold, dark room and for the fun
> I have missed this!
> Will call again soon
> Take care and night night Adam.
> Goodnight Kirsty and Spudsmum (if you are still here hope you are not too confused.


Goodnight everyone I am away to bed as its 11pm  I will also be back tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The cost of using public toilets went up?
> 
> I will have to find out the answer tomorrow.
> 
> I have to go now and make myself useful.
> Thanks for letting me in your cold, dark room and for the fun
> I have missed this!
> Will call again soon
> Take care and night night Adam.
> Goodnight Kirsty and Spudsmum (if you are still here hope you are not too confused.


Night night, Lyn.
The Cold Dark Room is always open.
Except when someone's locked me in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Goodnight everyone I am away to bed as its 11pm  I will also be back tomorrow!


Good night, Kirsty, there's a cold, uncomfortable, but dry place for you In My Cold Dark Room anytime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Think Spud and her mum have gone too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So all lonely and cold and dark in here again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So what was rectal inflation in Victorian times?
Will we ever know?


----------



## jaizei

Do we ever want to know?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do we ever want to know?


well, it is moderately interesting.
And a bit weird.


----------



## meech008

I'd like to know. I could use a smile and something interesting. Today has been perfectly dreadful :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'd like to know. I could use a smile and something interesting. Today has been perfectly dreadful :-(


Oh dear.
have a couple of points, sit in a Cold Dark Corner and I'll tell thee.
Today if someone nearly drowns we give them the kiss of life and/or use CPR as a resuscitation technique.
In Victorian times a favoured practice was rectal inflation where tobacco fumes were blown into the bottom hole of the victim.
Oh, they knew a thing or two, those Victorians.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not sure if that's actually gonna cheer anyone up any, but there you go.


----------



## meech008

That definitely made me smile haha. That is quite interesting. Especially given the fact that I myself used CPR today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That definitely made me smile haha. That is quite interesting. Especially given the fact that I myself used CPR today


Wow!
A few points, what happened?


----------



## meech008

Brace yourself. It's going to be long probably


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Brace yourself. It's going to be long probably


No problem, it's Cold and Dark and lonely in here.


----------



## meech008

I feel like I'm the angel of death lately. I'm an x ray student at a hospital right now and I've been there for a couple of months. I've really developed a relationship with some of my more regular patients. (Which we are not supposed to really do.....and today I found out why) 
I was doing an exam on an elderly patient who I had been seeing the whole time I was out the hospital. He had just gotten over a nasty round of chemo and he told me he wasn't feeling quite right. I took his vitals and his blood pressure was slightly elevated but nothing that would raise an alarm. I had the tech who was supervising me check him over and she declared him okay to continue as well. So I told the gentleman that it was probably some lingering sickness over his treatment and we went on with the x rays. He collapsed 3 minutes later. 
I shouted for help and hit the code blue button and began CPR. A doctor ran up with an AED and took over CPR. He shocked him back into regular rhythm and they took him to an emergency department room. I wasn't able to check on him after that so I have no clue as to how he's doing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I feel like I'm the angel of death lately. I'm an x ray student at a hospital right now and I've been there for a couple of months. I've really developed a relationship with some of my more regular patients. (Which we are not supposed to really do.....and today I found out why)
> I was doing an exam on an elderly patient who I had been seeing the whole time I was out the hospital. He had just gotten over a nasty round of chemo and he told me he wasn't feeling quite right. I took his vitals and his blood pressure was slightly elevated but nothing that would raise an alarm. I had the tech who was supervising me check him over and she declared him okay to continue as well. So I told the gentleman that it was probably some lingering sickness over his treatment and we went on with the x rays. He collapsed 3 minutes later.
> I shouted for help and hit the code blue button and began CPR. A doctor ran up with an AED and took over CPR. He shocked him back into regular rhythm and they took him to an emergency department room. I wasn't able to check on him after that so I have no clue as to how he's doing.


Well, crikey, that's a real worry, not knowing.
You did your best and I know they say it's best not to form bonds, but it's very difficult not to.
i worked in an old folks home, while i was at Uni, just cleaning and making tea and stuff, and you can't help but become fond of some of them.
then one day, there's an empty room.
I only did it for a couple of months, so i suppose you become hardened over the years, but i like people, not sure i'd toughen up enough.


----------



## meech008

This was my one main worry starting this journey. I get so attached to people and animals it's ridiculous and stupid. It's why I Still follow this forum. I don't feel so alone here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This was my one main worry starting this journey. I get so attached to people and animals it's ridiculous and stupid. It's why I Still follow this forum. I don't feel so alone here


Good answer!


----------



## meech008

Well thank you! How are you today? Selfish of me not to ask. Shame on me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway it's not ridiculous or stupid.
You're built that way, as am I.
I'm happy with it, don't want to become cold and selfish.
I have joy with people and animals for years and then one day, there comes a horrible bit of grief and misery.
But i'd rather that than years of not caring followed by more uncaring.


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> This was my one main worry starting this journey. I get so attached to people and animals it's ridiculous and stupid. It's why I Still follow this forum. I don't feel so alone here


If you have a tendency to get attached to people very easily and I suggest that when you're done with school you pick a place to work will you Will not see the same patients over and over. I do physical therapy and I worked in patient for nine years. Many of the people were very ill or nearing the end of their life. Sometimes the patients would die. And I got attached to patients also who I saw several times over the years. So I moved to outpatient. You can still help people without getting personally attached to them. But sometimes bad things just happen and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well thank you! How are you today? Selfish of me not to ask. Shame on me


i'm Cold and Dark and good, been having fun and doing some study.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> If you have a tendency to get attached to people very easily and I suggest that when you're done with school you pick a place to work will you Will not see the same patients over and over. I do physical therapy and I worked in patient for nine years. Many of the people were very ill or nearing the end of their life. Sometimes the patients would die. And I got attached to patients also who I saw several times over the years. So I moved to outpatient. You can still help people without getting personally attached to them. But sometimes bad things just happen and there's nothing you can do about it.


hello, Tina, grab yourself a nice Cold Corner.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway it's not ridiculous or stupid.
> You're built that way, as am I.
> I'm happy with it, don't want to become cold and selfish.
> I have joy with people and animals for years and then one day, there comes a horrible bit of grief and misery.
> But i'd rather that than years of not caring followed by more uncaring.


I agree very much. I enjoy being with people and enjoy helping people very very much. I am working very hard to find a balance. 



leigti said:


> If you have a tendency to get attached to people very easily and I suggest that when you're done with school you pick a place to work will you Will not see the same patients over and over. I do physical therapy and I worked in patient for nine years. Many of the people were very ill or nearing the end of their life. Sometimes the patients would die. And I got attached to patients also who I saw several times over the years. So I moved to outpatient. You can still help people without getting personally attached to them. But sometimes bad things just happen and there's nothing you can do about it.



You're very right. My main goal is to go to an orthopedic center actually. I have always enjoyed that specialty and the clinical time flies for me when I'm studying it. Hospitals just aren't for me really for me. I didn't enjoy it as much before all this. The only hospital that I really loved was oddly enough, a children's hospital.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I agree very much. I enjoy being with people and enjoy helping people very very much. I am working very hard to find a balance.
> 
> 
> 
> You're very right. My main goal is to go to an orthopedic center actually. I have always enjoyed that specialty and the clinical time flies for me when I'm studying it. Hospitals just aren't for me really for me. I didn't enjoy it as much before all this. The only hospital that I really loved was oddly enough, a children's hospital.


I really couldn't cope with ill children.
or children at all probably.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really couldn't cope with ill children.
> or children at all probably.


Oh I loved the kids. They were so much fun to be with and interact with. I was the sticker queen there. I has stickers I'm every pocket Haha. All they had to do was smile at me! I even had TORTOISE stickers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh I loved the kids. They were so much fun to be with and interact with. I was the sticker queen there. I has stickers I'm every pocket Haha. All they had to do was smile at me! I even had TORTOISE stickers.


I want a tortoise sticker! 
Or several!
Now!


----------



## meech008

A whole sheet!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> A whole sheet!!!


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, since my tortoise stickers are not forthcoming, possibly because I forgot to say please in my excitement, back to questions of a Victorian nature.
What did the Victorians use badger willies for?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, since my tortoise stickers are not forthcoming, possibly because I forgot to say please in my excitement, back to questions of a Victorian nature.
> What did the Victorians use badger willies for?



Ha! Sorry I was doing the dishes! I could have a whole sheet made up for you! and I give, what were they for. My answer is probably very incorrect


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's pretty bizarre, but we'll wait a bit, in case someone else should appear to claim the points.


----------



## meech008

Badger willies. Makes me giggle. Well, I guess while I'm waiting for what I'm sure is a fascinating answer. I can bother you with questions.

......if that's agreeable to you of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You missed an opportunity there!
Go on then.
Badger me with questions!


----------



## meech008

I was going to put "badger"!!! I just didn't know how "punny" it would be! I'm kind of a lame-o haha. What made you decide to move to morocci? You're a paleontologist I believe right? What made you choose that? Am I correct in thinking that you are originally from England?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I was going to put "badger"!!! I just didn't know how "punny" it would be! I'm kind of a lame-o haha. What made you decide to move to morocci? You're a paleontologist I believe right? What made you choose that? Am I correct in thinking that you are originally from England?


half English, half Welsh, from south west England.
Came to Morocco for many reasons.
i'd previously lived for a while in Poland, Saudi Arabia and Thailand.
I love foreign travel, but also really getting to know a culture and people.
Wifey was sick; partly because of the English cold and wet and we needed somewhere that was hot, cheap, near England in case of emergencies, beautiful, different, famous for fossils, easy and safe to buy property and exciting without being dangerous.
saw a program on the BBC called "Uncharted Territory that gave Fes the thumbs up, even though no Brits at all were living there.
We were the first to come to this medieval ancient medina, buy a property and live here full time.
Fell in love with the place at first sight, never looked back, it's wonderful, 9,600 streets and the largest urbanized pedestrianized zone in the world.
No cars, I hate cars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I began collecting fossils before I went to school, tried to find dinosaurs and found other things and then wanted to know what they were
Lots of years and university later I became a professional, rather than just an amateur, but I retired at 39, so am technically amateur again, though I do bits and pieces still and lots of my own work.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> half English, half Welsh, from south west England.
> Came to Morocco for many reasons.
> i'd previously lived for a while in Poland, Saudi Arabia and Thailand.
> I love foreign travel, but also really getting to know a culture and people.
> Wifey was sick; partly because of the English cold and wet and we needed somewhere that was hot, cheap, near England in case of emergencies, beautiful, different, famous for fossils, easy and safe to buy property and exciting without being dangerous.
> saw a program on the BBC called "Uncharted Territory that gave Fes the thumbs up, even though no Brits at all were living there.
> We were the first to come to this medieval ancient medina, buy a property and live here full time.
> Fell in love with the place at first sight, never looked back, it's wonderful, 9,600 streets and the largest urbanized pedestrianized zone in the world.
> No cars, I hate cars.


I know it's very different than in the states and it's quite compelling the think about. What's your favorite part about Morocco? The no cars thing? I love my car. It was my first adult purchase and I treasure it third only to my husband and animals haha. Why do you hate cars?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of cars in Morocco, just not in my ancient city.
Favourite thing?
The lovely temps perhaps, or the rugged scenery. Many things.
I like my rubbish being taken away by donkey every morning.
I understand cars give people freedom, but there's too many now and i think they look horrible cause pollution and depletion of natural resources in their manufacture and use, not to speak of the numbers of deaths, both human and animal they are responsible for, the roads destroying the countryside and the fact that so many otherwise lovely people become animals behind the wheel of a car.
But I am an utter hypocrite and love flying.


----------



## meech008

I've never been on a plane or anything of the sort  I'd love to go on a hot air balloon ride. I think I'm going to have to visit Morocco. I bet the other half would like it too. How is dear Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morocco's great as a tourist spot, 4 ranges of mountains, Mediterranean and Atlantic beaches, resorts or quiet remote places, wildlife, I can ski in the winter, not 50km away, yet it stays warm here, lovely food, cheap souvenirs, the Sahara desert and camels (which i hate).Alcohol's cheap and acceptable. 
Tidgy is currently sleeping in her favourite hide of the moment, but has had a good day, though it's a bit hot for her to be outside for long, though she has lots of showers and soaks that she loves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You've got a Russian haven't you, Michelle?
Forgive me, but I forget the name.
Hope he's doing well.
I do remember you liked "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo." one of my favourite book series for years, probably the favourite.


----------



## meech008

I do have a Russian. His name is Earl haha. I wanted to name him Roentgen but hubby liked Earl and because he didn't originally want the tortoise when I rescued him, I let him decide on Earl. He is doing wonderfully. We're working on an outdoor enclosure for him to enjoy in the summer time because I hate seeing him cooped up. He's eating like a pig and eats everything I put down so that's great. He has a huge water dish and loves to lay in it for a good little while so I think he's doing better than where he came from. 
I love all books really. I did enjoy "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" very much. I'm currently reading Grimm's fairy tales again. Do you enjoy a particular genre of books?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Roentgen would certainly have been more unusual and better than X-ray (or Earl).
Love the brothers Grimm too.
No particular genre, a good book is a good book.
I usually read 1 a day or so, but about 2 a week at the moment 'cos of other work and TFO.
Reading a comedy about 60's TV by Nick Hornby at the moment, very funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey, must quickly eat and drink something, before the cannon goes off to signal the start of fasting for the day.
I am fasting for Ramadan, as I always do to show solidarity with my Muslim friends and neighbours.


----------



## meech008

I loved the name Roentgen but alas I'll have to wait until we get another animal. Is fasting difficult? I'm sure you get the question frequently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I loved the name Roentgen but alas I'll have to wait until we get another animal. Is fasting difficult? I'm sure you get the question frequently.


i do, even from the people here, because i'm a non-Muslim.
It is very hard not drinking anything at 110°F through 18 hours, I miss my coffee, but I don't eat much in the day anyway, so that bits okay.
For me the hardest thing is not smoking. i tend to get a tad irritable.
Hmmmm, wifey is saying a lot irritable, well she can talk. (and does.)
i know smoking is bad of course, and is probably killing me, especially since I lost a third of my lungs to TB, but I enjoy it.
One of the great things for me here, is I can still smoke in public places without feeling like a social leper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tonight is the holiest night in the month of Ramadan.
Here in Morocco, thousands of worshippers gathered in the Hassan II mosque, the largest mosque in Africa and the seventh biggest in the world.
And then a mouse appereared.
In the resulting stampede, more than 80 people, mostly women were injured and taken to hospital as the men screamed and trampled them trying to escape the mouse.
I despair.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And what of the mouse? Could he not have been a test? First timer here. Points still count, or has the Greece signing the economic control away put an end to them,(points) ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. Is anyone else here? 
I can't friggin' see........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be back later. I'll leave quietly......


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i do, even from the people here, because i'm a non-Muslim.
> It is very hard not drinking anything at 110°F through 18 hours, I miss my coffee, but I don't eat much in the day anyway, so that bits okay.
> For me the hardest thing is not smoking. i tend to get a tad irritable.
> Hmmmm, wifey is saying a lot irritable, well she can talk. (and does.)
> i know smoking is bad of course, and is probably killing me, especially since I lost a third of my lungs to TB, but I enjoy it.
> One of the great things for me here, is I can still smoke in public places without feeling like a social leper.



I would have a harder time not drinking than not eating as well. I drink a lot of water during the day and if I don't get a certain amount at the minimum I get terrible terrible migraines. I need to go see a neurologist. 
I don't judge with the smoking. I used to smoke and I miss it dearly sometimes. Especially since my husband still smokes. He does agree though, smoking outside in public in the states is looked down upon. Sorry for the long response time, I fell asleep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Apparently everyone else is sleeping too.
I'm getting my Futon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well needless to say I'm awake. Is Adam aware how crowded it gets here when he's not around? And whose turn is it to make the coffee?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Are you sure he's NOT here somewhere in the dark watching us and tallying up points as we speak?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I did hear a slight stirring when I peed over in the dark …


----------



## meech008

It was totally my turn to make the coffee. What a slacker


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And what of the mouse? Could he not have been a test? First timer here. Points still count, or has the Greece signing the economic control away put an end to them,(points) ?


Welcome Newbie Ken.
There are points given or taken away for every post made here.
Have 3. 
If I were a Muslim I may think of it as a test,.
If so I think lots of them failed.
The Greece thing is a mess, a compromise with no winners.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Is anyone else here?
> I can't friggin' see........


I've been locked out, wifey hid the key.
It is Dark in here.
And Cold.
Hope your Corner's drier today.
2 pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be back later. I'll leave quietly......


Sorry to have missed you.
But I couldn't see either.
It's a very Big, Cold Dark Room.
Try shouting next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I would have a harder time not drinking than not eating as well. I drink a lot of water during the day and if I don't get a certain amount at the minimum I get terrible terrible migraines. I need to go see a neurologist.
> I don't judge with the smoking. I used to smoke and I miss it dearly sometimes. Especially since my husband still smokes. He does agree though, smoking outside in public in the states is looked down upon. Sorry for the long response time, I fell asleep.


I sleep too, you know, sometimes.
Hope you had a comfortable night in The Cold Dark Room.
Nobody's ever slept in here before.
Extra point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently everyone else is sleeping too.
> I'm getting my Futon.


Futons and bean bags permitted.
No beds, especially not water beds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I were a Muslim I may think of it as a test,.


Though I'm not a Muslim, I think everything is a test. If anything a test to determine if one is worthy of the ultimate reward. 
Now in regard to tests, it was a test to just find this place! But really, what was with the guy on his back, arms and legs hacked off screaming at me to comeback he'd “chew my legs off", he was wearing a suit of black armor if that helps at all…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well needless to say I'm awake. Is Adam aware how crowded it gets here when he's not around? And whose turn is it to make the coffee?


There's coffee somewhere, always a coffee machine and even one of those horrid vending machine things, but it takes Dirham, i'm afraid.
Think it's Michelle's turn still.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you sure he's NOT here somewhere in the dark watching us and tallying up points as we speak?


Maybe..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I did hear a slight stirring when I peed over in the dark …



Minus point.
There's a hole in the ground somewhere in the South East corner.
Follow the smell, like the coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was totally my turn to make the coffee. What a slacker


Still waiting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Though I'm not a Muslim, I think everything is a test. If anything a test to determine if one is worthy of the ultimate reward.
> Now in regard to tests, it was a test to just find this place! But really, what was with the guy on his back, arms and legs hacked off screaming at me to comeback he'd “chew my legs off", he was wearing a suit of black armor if that helps at all…


"I am the Black Knight, I'm invincible!"
"You're a looney!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway anyone, does anybody know what the Victorians used badger willies for?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway anyone, does anybody know what the Victorians used badger willies for?


So hoping not as toothpicks!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So hoping not as toothpicks!!!!


Nope, but it's pretty weird.
And your'e on the way, all primates and most mammals have a bone in it called the baculum, humans are unusual in not having this bone.
So what did they use this bone for?


----------



## meech008

Coffee is made! Suprised yall couldn't smell it. Nothing like finding out yiu have class at eleven instead of 1. At 1020!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> Coffee is made! Suprised yall couldn't smell it. Nothing like finding out yiu have class at eleven instead of 1. At 1020!


Lacking any class renders such a statement powerless …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Coffee is made! Suprised yall couldn't smell it. Nothing like finding out yiu have class at eleven instead of 1. At 1020!


Ooops.
I can smell it.
Lovely!
But i am fasting, so shouldn't.
I will have an imaginary coffee in the reality that is The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Hands you a steaming cup of fragrant tea (early enough to not break the fast, so clearly this message is arriving early or late ) and a soft quilt full of warmth and small visual surprises. 

How are the acoustic? Begins to sing, invites harmony.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A warm, warm welcome to My Cold Dark Room to you and your tea and quilt.
Grab a corner.
The acoustics are great, but rather echoey.
3 pts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minus point.
> There's a hole in the ground somewhere in the South East corner.
> Follow the smell, like the coffee.


About that. Middle Eastern toilets are a hole in the ground?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not a coffee fan. I bought my own Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I cheated and found Badger penis bones used as jewelry...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> About that. Middle Eastern toilets are a hole in the ground?


Mostly, yes, and here in Africa. 
Hole in the ground with no toilet paper, you use your left hand and water.
Modern families and tourist areas now have modern sit-on toilets however and it's gradually becoming more common.
One of the first thing we did after buying my house here was get a proper toilet and shower installed, the place had neither.
One place we visited had the hole in the ground in the middle of the kitchen.
Some of the people here have never used a 'modern' toilet and wee on the seat, or even stand on the thing to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not a coffee fan. I bought my own Diet Mountain Dew.


Johnsonboswell's brought tea.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> I cheated and found Badger penis bones used as jewelry...


Wear it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I cheated and found Badger penis bones used as jewelry...


Ummm cheaty, cheat, cheat.
Yes, the bone has a hole in each end so can be threaded easily.
Often used as a tie pin!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mostly, yes, and here in Africa.
> Hole in the ground with no toilet paper, you use your left hand and water.
> Modern families and tourist areas now have modern sit-on toilets however and it's gradually becoming more common.
> One of the first thing we did after buying my house here was get a proper toilet and shower installed, the place had neither.
> One place we visited had the hole in the ground in the middle of the kitchen.
> Some of the people here have never used a 'modern' toilet and wee on the seat, or even stand on the thing to go.


We have a Haitian fellow here at work and we can't break him from standing on the seat to go...And not clean up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ummm cheaty, cheat, cheat.
> Yes, the bone has a hole in each end so can be threaded easily.
> Often used as a tie pin!


No point for cheating and then admitting it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have a Haitian fellow here at work and we can't break him from standing on the seat to go...And not clean up.


They often don't here either.
Yeuchhh!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A good friend of mine is from Algeria and he mentioned the same sort of thing, but he grew up in the 40s and 50s and I had assumed technology had caught up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No point for cheating and then admitting it?


Oh go on then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A good friend of mine is from Algeria and he mentioned the same sort of thing, but he grew up in the 40s and 50s and I had assumed technology had caught up.


Things move slowly here, but they do move.
It's ok once you get used to the balancing and taking a bit of loo paper around with you.
In some ways it's more hygienic as you don't touch anything someone else's been touching.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I suppose
There are still OUTHOUSES where I lived as a child in most every farm and field.
It doesn't get worse than an old outhouse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Things move slowly here, but they do move.
> It's ok once you get used to the balancing and taking a bit of loo paper around with you.
> In some ways it's more hygienic as you don't touch anything someone else's been touching.


The “squat" on the rim is more suited really for our bodies. Until I was “civilized" by a well traveled lady, I did so, even while in L. A.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I suppose
> There are still OUTHOUSES where I lived as a child in most every farm and field.
> It doesn't get worse than an old outhouse.


An old outhouse with a black widow spider under the seat?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An old outhouse with a black widow spider under the seat?


Every single one of them are full of them! How'd you know? Luckily they rarely bite and when they do, they rarely break the skin. 
You also have to bang the walls and the planks to chase out the odd rattlesnake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Every single one of them are full of them! How'd you know? Luckily they rarely bite and when they do, they rarely break the skin.
> You also have to bang the walls and the planks to chase out the odd rattlesnake.


I think I prefer the Arab system to that, though you do get the odd cockroach.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I prefer the Arab system to that, though you do get the odd cockroach.


Truth is that most farmers end up peeing on the outside of the outhouse, anyway.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Lets play with the echoes


----------



## johnsonnboswell

My mother out-law lived near the Canadian border. There were wolf prints in the snow near the river & near the outhouse. Cold & windy... seriously cold. The proffered chamber pot for the middle of the night was a very welcome bit of civilization. 

Their dogs slept with us, too. 

As Groucho said: outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*HELLO!*
Hello!
_Hello!_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> My mother out-law lived near the Canadian border. There were wolf prints in the snow near the river & near the outhouse. Cold & windy... seriously cold. The proffered chamber pot for the middle of the night was a very welcome bit of civilization.
> 
> Their dogs slept with us, too.
> 
> As Groucho said: outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read.


It's a bit Dark in here, too.
But reading lights are available, couldn't do without a book. 
Nice story.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *HELLO!*
> Hello!
> _Hello!_



'ello 

'ello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We are French.
Why do you think we have this _outrageous _accent?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have to leave The Cold Dark Room for a bit.
Tidgy needs some sunshine.
Help yourselves to coffee and please use the hole in the Corner.
There's some tea about somewhere too.
Follow your noses.
It's Dark in here.


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> My mother out-law lived near the Canadian border. There were wolf prints in the snow near the river & near the outhouse. Cold & windy... seriously cold. The proffered chamber pot for the middle of the night was a very welcome bit of civilization.
> 
> Their dogs slept with us, too.
> 
> As Groucho said: outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read.


I love the Marx Brothers! Such silly but clever stuff.


----------



## Lyn W

Knock knock just popping in to say a quick hello, but I'll play it at 35 rpm so it's not too garbled.
How are you today in your cold dark room?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway anyone, does anybody know what the Victorians used badger willies for?


Tie clips - though how they thought of that goodness knows and think they used the fur for shaving brushes.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Tie clips - though how they thought of that goodness knows and think they used the fur for shaving brushes.


Missed a page and didn't see you'd already given answer, never mind I added the bit about the fur,
Got to go and buy some night vision goggles will pop back and hopefully see you later but please make sure you are wearing clothes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Knock knock just popping in to say a quick hello, but I'll play it at 35 rpm so it's not too garbled.
> How are you today in your cold dark room?


It's nice in here.
But Cold and Dark.
And a Room.
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Tie clips - though how they thought of that goodness knows and think they used the fur for shaving brushes.


You can still get top quality shaving brushes made from badger hair.
I have one.
But don't shave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Missed a page and didn't see you'd already given answer, never mind I added the bit about the fur,
> Got to go and buy some night vision goggles will pop back and hopefully see you later but please make sure you are wearing clothes!


Actually, in my house I wear only boxers in the summer, but in the Cold Dark Room I wear a long black Arab djellaba with gold trim, yellow babouche (slippers) and my fes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey has gone behind my back and bought some sort of air-condiionery cooling-tower gizmo.
It's only 110°F today for heavens sake.
And now i've got to assemble it.
This should be funny.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey has gone behind my back and bought some sort of air-condiionery cooling-tower gizmo.
> It's only 110°F today for heavens sake.
> And now i've got to assemble it.
> This should be funny.


Good luck!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey has gone behind my back and bought some sort of air-condiionery cooling-tower gizmo.
> It's only 110°F today for heavens sake.
> And now i've got to assemble it.
> This should be funny.


If it makes you feel better it's 62 here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Scottish heat wave.
I remember.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scottish heat wave.
> I remember.


Yeah.... Don't forget the torrential rain. It's doing that now as well


----------



## mike taylor

Well Adam just found your room . And I must say you really need some air freshener in here .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah.... Don't forget the torrential rain. It's doing that now as well


Actually the winds picking up here.
We may have a thunderstorm tonight.
I Like those.
And I like 110°F plus as well.
But wifey moans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well Adam just found your room . And I must say you really need some air freshener in here .


Please feel free to bring in "Scent of Pine" or whatever.
Welcome to my Cold Dark Room, Awesome Mike.
Have 3 pts and a Cold Dark Corner bean bag.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fixed up the cooling tower thingy.
Instructions in Arabic, French, Spanish, English and German, all of which I read.
So I threw them away immediately.
It was easy and is now blowing my paperwork all over the room.
WIFEY!
Take it out of the Cold Dark Room and into your Warm Light perfumed boudoir at once!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually the winds picking up here.
> We may have a thunderstorm tonight.
> I Like those.
> And I like 110°F plus as well.
> But wifey moans.


Well I haven't seen 110 Fahrenheit in a verrry long time but I equally like it  no weird Victorian questions tonight then?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually the winds picking up here.
> We may have a thunderstorm tonight.
> I Like those.
> And I like 110°F plus as well.
> But wifey moans.


I love thunderstorms. Hate that much heat. Well if it's not dry heat, humidity is the pits. 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please feel free to bring in "Scent of Pine" or whatever.
> Welcome to my Cold Dark Room, Awesome Mike.
> Have 3 pts and a Cold Dark Corner bean bag.


I much prefer Hawaiian aloha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love thunderstorms. Hate that much heat. Well if it's not dry heat, humidity is the pits.
> 
> I much prefer Hawaiian aloha.


It's usually pretty humid here, but nothing like when i lived In Thailand.
Wifey wants to visit Hawaii, we've not been.
Might go in the autumn, after Mauretania.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Well I haven't seen 110 Fahrenheit in a verrry long time but I equally like it  no weird Victorian questions tonight then?


Okay, until the Public Health Act of 1875 sewage was poured untreated into the rivers.
Queen Victoria was standing on a bridge over the River Cam, early in her reign and was moved to ask the Master of Trinity College what all the pieces of paper in the water were.
He replied swiftly that they were notices saying bathing was forbidden.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On a different note, anyone know the Finnish word for "bad news" ?
5 pts on offer.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a different note, anyone know the Finnish word for "bad news" ?
> 5 pts on offer.


It's just the same is it not? Bad news?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's just the same is it not? Bad news?


Nope.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.



huono uutinen.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> huono uutinen.


I googled it lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> huono uutinen.


Bit of google translate perhaps?
I think that's the literal translation of the words bad and news, not the single word I'm looking for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@kirsty Johnston seems to have abandoned me or else she fell down one of the holes.
*KIRSTY*?
KIRSTY?
_KIRSTY?
Kirsty?_
Kirsty?
Hmmm, those echoes.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit of google translate perhaps?
> I think that's the literal translation of the words bad and news, not the single word I'm looking for.


Yeah lol
I can't find the answer  I give up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, since nobody else is exactly leaping in this evening, i'll tell you.
The Finnish for 'bad news' is....
jobinposti.
ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I like Dutch words, too.
For example;
Nijlpaard means hippopotamus. 
and koksmuts means....?


----------



## spud's_mum

I've entered the cold dark room again.
It's not very dark... There's light from everyone's phones/laptops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've entered the cold dark room again.
> It's not very dark... There's light from everyone's phones/laptops.


Hello and welcome back to The Cold Dark Room.
They must have left them here then, 'cos it's been quite quiet this evening.
How are you today?
And how's Spud?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @kirsty Johnston seems to have abandoned me or else she fell down one of the holes.
> *KIRSTY*?
> KIRSTY?
> _KIRSTY?
> Kirsty?_
> Kirsty?
> Hmmm, those echoes.


Lol I'm so sorry! In my defence I'm trying to fix a broken spreadsheet 5 hours after my shift has finished


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol I'm so sorry! In my defence I'm trying to fix a broken spreadsheet 5 hours after my shift has finished


I'm only playing.
And testing the echoes.
All fixed now?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello and welcome back to The Cold Dark Room.
> They must have left them here then, 'cos it's been quite quiet this evening.
> How are you today?
> And how's Spud?


I'm good thanks.
BREAKING UP FROM SHOOL TOMORROW!!!!!!!! 

Yeah. Spuds good, eaten lots of salad and is sleeping under his leaves as we speak 

How are you and Tidgy?
Oh, and wifey, of course


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm only playing.
> And testing the echoes.
> All fixed now?


No lol I'm about to go crazy! Although in this cold dark room no one will hear me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm good thanks.
> BREAKING UP FROM SHOOL TOMORROW!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah. Spuds good, eaten lots of salad and is sleeping under his leaves as we speak
> 
> How are you and Tidgy?
> Oh, and wifey, of course


Splendid.
You sound so disappointed that school's finishing for the summer.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> You sound so disappointed that school's finishing for the summer.


They were the days....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> No lol I'm about to go crazy! Although in this cold dark room no one will hear me


All those echoes?
Me and Spud's mum and possibly Ken will hear.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All those echoes?
> Me and Spud's mum and possibly Ken will hear.


Very true. Although now they know my situation I'm sure they will understand hehe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> No lol I'm about to go crazy! Although in this cold dark room no one will hear me


It's a good place to be crazy in The Cold Dark Room.
Though i must warn you, the walls are not padded.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a good place to be crazy in The Cold Dark Room.
> Though i must warn you, the walls are not padded.


It's ok. I have fixed it!!!!
It took 11 hours and I've nearly lost all the hair on my head but I feel a great sense of achievement !  
#iamawesome


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a good place to be crazy in The Cold Dark Room.
> Though i must warn you, the walls are not padded.


That just reminded me, in the car I saw a spider. I was scared of it, so of course, my brother decided to pretend to hold it and run after me.
I screamed so loud neighbours were all staring and trying to see if I was okay...

I hate spiders ._.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's ok. I have fixed it!!!!
> It took 11 hours and I've nearly lost all the hair on my head but I feel a great sense of achievement !
> #iamawesome


Well done, awesome one.
wifey has lots of wigs you could borrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> That just reminded me, in the car I saw a spider. I was scared of it, so of course, my brother decided to pretend to hold it and run after me.
> I screamed so loud neighbours were all staring and trying to see if I was okay...
> 
> I hate spiders ._.


No spiders in the cold dark room.
I ate them all.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> That just reminded me, in the car I saw a spider. I was scared of it, so of course, my brother decided to pretend to hold it and run after me.
> I screamed so loud neighbours were all staring and trying to see if I was okay...
> 
> I hate spiders ._.


Totally. My big brother used to push me in the garden shed and lock the door when I was a kid. It was also a cold dark room but full of spiders which I too am terrified of! @Tidgy's Dad theres no spiders here are they?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No spiders in the cold dark room.
> I ate them all.


I'm not sure weather to be concerned or pleased...


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Totally. My big brother used to push me in the garden shed and lock the door when I was a kid. It was also a cold dark room but full of spiders which I too am terrified of! @Tidgy's Dad theres no spiders here are they?


Oh yeah, I've had that  
Not very fun.
My dad's friend shut me in a van when I refused to get out...
That was very cold and dark.
I screamed unilateral he opened it, the neighbours must have thought i was being kidnapped! 

I learned my lesson though haha 
Listen to your elders


----------



## spud's_mum

how cute is my little baby  

He kills me with his cuteness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Totally. My big brother used to push me in the garden shed and lock the door when I was a kid. It was also a cold dark room but full of spiders which I too am terrified of! @Tidgy's Dad theres no spiders here are they?


I love spiders.
But none in here, no.
Actually we have very few in Morocco, far less and smaller than in Britain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh yeah, I've had that
> Not very fun.
> My dad's friend shut me in a van when I refused to get out...
> That was very cold and dark.
> I screamed unilateral he opened it, the neighbours must have thought i was being kidnapped!
> 
> I learned my lesson though haha
> Listen to your elders


Sometimes......


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love spiders.
> But none in here, no.
> Actually we have very few in Morocco, far less and smaller than in Britain.


They are horrid...
One came down AT me in the shower and I made my mum take it out (In the process making the floor soaking wet as I jumped out of the shower) before continuing my shower lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 139395
> how cute is my little baby
> 
> He kills me with his cuteness


Yep, he's cute.
And looks like he's in a Cold Dark Room, gazing at the light from the doorway.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, he's cute.
> And looks like he's in a Cold Dark Room, gazing at the light from the doorway.


It's not very cold, but it is dark... 
Well was, now I have the light on.

Spuds thermometer says: 24.4 degrees Celsius


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> They are horrid...
> One came down AT me in the shower and I made my mum take it out (In the process making the floor soaking wet as I jumped out of the shower) before continuing my shower lol


They're lovely and eat flies, which _are _horrid.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're lovely and eat flies, which _are _horrid.


Flies don't bother me but maggots do
EW!

When my dad takes me using i sit away from everyone else with my tin of sweet corn instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's not very cold, but it is dark...
> Well was, now I have the light on.
> 
> Spuds thermometer says: 24.4 degrees Celsius


It's 29° here at the moment, which is nice and cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Flies don't bother me but maggots do
> EW!
> 
> When my dad takes me using i sit away from everyone else with my tin of sweet corn instead.


Fishing? 
I am the world's worst fisherman, rubbish at it, but I don't mind the maggots.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's 29° here at the moment, which is nice and cool.


Too hot! 
I'm okay with heat, just not humidity.

At least when it's hot you cool down in the shade.

If it's humid, you can't escape it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fishing?
> I am the world's worst fisherman, rubbish at it, but I don't mind the maggots.


I'm not too bad...
I'm not very patient though, my rods are always put the water lol

I'm a bit lethal with the rods though,
Every one runs away when I'm casting...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Too hot!
> I'm okay with heat, just not humidity.
> 
> At least when it's hot you cool down in the shade.
> 
> If it's humid, you can't escape it!


Pretty humid here, but as I said somewhere earlier, i used to live in Thailand and that was seriously humid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm not too bad...
> I'm not very patient though, my rods are always put the water lol
> 
> I'm a bit lethal with the rods though,
> Every one runs away when I'm casting...


I caught a seagull once.
Poor thing.


----------



## spud's_mum

My mum turned the lights off...
Now I really am in a dark room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My mum turned the lights off...
> Now I really am in a dark room.


I used to hide under the covers with a torch and read books and comics and eat crisps.
great fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, I still do.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to hide under the covers with a torch and read books and comics and eat crisps.
> great fun.


Why would you read books?
As you may have guessed I'm still on my phone.
Books bore me soooooooo much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Why would you read books?
> As you may have guessed I'm still on my phone.
> Books bore me soooooooo much.


Oh dear, - 2 pts.
Books are mankind's greatest achievement, i love reading for pleasure, for excitement, for knowledge and understanding, for so many things.
I love books, so much more than TV or Film can ever provide.


----------



## jaizei

To be fair, some books are more compelling than others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> To be fair, some books are more compelling than others.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139402


What more could I possibly ask for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> To be fair, some books are more compelling than others.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139402


Oh and definitely 7 pts.
At least.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I caught a seagull once.
> Poor thing.


I've seen the film where you brought the poor bird down with a fishing line - It was called 'The Seagull has Landed'


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm good thanks.
> BREAKING UP FROM SHOOL TOMORROW!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah. Spuds good, eaten lots of salad and is sleeping under his leaves as we speak
> 
> How are you and Tidgy?
> Oh, and wifey, of course


*BREAKING UP FROM SCHOOL TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Bet your teachers are shouting louder than you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've seen the film where you brought the poor bird down with a fishing line - It was called 'The Seagull has Landed'


Starring Steven Seagull, yeah.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear, - 2 pts.
> Books are mankind's greatest achievement, i love reading for pleasure, for excitement, for knowledge and understanding, for so many things.
> I love books, so much more than TV or Film can ever provide.


Me too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Starring Steven Seagull, yeah.


Yes and Russell Crow


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's ok. I have fixed it!!!!
> It took 11 hours and I've nearly lost all the hair on my head but I feel a great sense of achievement !
> #iamawesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and before I forget koksmuts is Dutch for chef's hat.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 139395
> how cute is my little baby
> 
> He kills me with his cuteness


Aww how beautiful is he!!! This is my jack Russell Olly


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 139404


Omg it works!! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes and Russell Crow


And Heron Mirren.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 139405
> 
> Aww how beautiful is he!!! This is my jack Russell Olly


He's smashing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kirsty Johnston said:


> Omg it works!! Lol


And for afters


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And for afters
> View attachment 139408


This definitely works better.


----------



## meech008

Beer!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And for afters
> View attachment 139408


That one worked better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Beer!


Beer brings you back to The Cold Dark Room, Michelle?
i'm stocking up on Monday, short supplies til then.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beer brings you back to The Cold Dark Room, Michelle?
> i'm stocking up on Monday, short supplies til then.


Get some vodka. After the day I've had I deserve it!


----------



## meech008

Well, I was on my way back anyway but the beer helped


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Get some vodka. After the day I've had I deserve it!


Always got vodee in. 
it's dead cheap here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not sure if this can be spoken of here in the Cold Dark Room safely or not. I'm sure the mineral content of the walls scrambles the probing of the Machines looking for us survivors. I believe it to be happening sooner than I'd expected. This is from our local newspaper


OurTown weekly is mailed free to us even out here in the sticks and is available out of the area for $32 annually. Watch for the machines. What if its coffee makers taking part in the rebellion next?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not sure if this can be spoken of here in the Cold Dark Room safely or not. I'm sure the mineral content of the walls scrambles the probing of the Machines looking for us survivors. I believe it to be happening sooner than I'd expected. This is from our local newspaper
> View attachment 139411
> 
> OurTown weekly is mailed free to us even out here in the sticks and is available out of the area for $32 annually. Watch for the machines. What if its coffee makers taking part in the rebellion next?


Hmmmm.
That would be a problem.
Might have to disable the coffee maker and get wifey to make it, unplug the vending machine and I'm very suspicious of wifey's new chattering cooling tower, it's already interrupting my work and blowing papers about.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very suspicious of wifey's new chattering cooling tower, it's already interrupting my work and blowing papers about.


Perhaps it has concerns your work will lead to this information and provide evidence. My coffee maker is programmed to start the brewing 5 minutes before I wake. If it we're to on its own go to 5 minutes after I wake, I believe the machines would need to worry about me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Perhaps it has concerns your work will lead to this information and provide evidence. My coffee maker is programmed to start the brewing 5 minutes before I wake. If it we're to on its own go to 5 minutes after I wake, I believe the machines would need to worry about me.


The work i'm doing on stromatolitic reefs shouldn't frighten it too much, I hope.
But it keeps turning and looking at me in a funny way.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The work i'm doing on stromatolitic reefs shouldn't frighten it too much, I hope.
> But it keeps turning and looking at me in a funny way.....


As if it can read! If all it is is cannon fodder I'm thinking it may not need to read.
And funny-haha or funny-scary?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As if it can read! If all it is is cannon fodder I'm thinking it may not need to read.
> And funny-haha or funny-scary?


Just found a leaf hopper in my coffee.
it's not very well, I think.
Funny scary, spect wifey's programmed it.
maybe not, she can't operate the video.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What was the leaf hopper doing in your coffee?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice in here.
> But Cold and Dark.
> And a Room.
> How are you?


Hi Adam - getting busy in here you may have to have an extension added.
All good with me thanks
This time tomorrow I will be a free woman!
How are you?


----------



## Moozillion

( looks around, cautiously...) This place is pretty surreal...

Why did King Arthur use "Clarence" as his battle cry??????
...and was his lance REALLY named Ron????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I could say the obvious, backstroke, but I won't.
Drowning, poor thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam - getting busy in here you may have to have an extension added.
> All good with me thanks
> This time tomorrow I will be a free woman!
> How are you?


It's a big, big echoey place, room for lots of tort lovers in here.
FREEEEEE!!!!!!
good for you! 
Free woman, mine have always been rather high maintenance.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a big, big echoey place, room for lots of tort lovers in here.
> FREEEEEE!!!!!!
> good for you!
> Free woman, mine have always been rather high maintenance.


Not me I'm quite cheap to keep, and some would say just cheap,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ( looks around, cautiously...) This place is pretty surreal...
> 
> Why did King Arthur use "Clarence" as his battle cry??????
> ...and was his lance REALLY named Ron????


Welcome to My Cold Dark Room, Bea.
Yes, it's surreal and very real.
Don't know why he used Clarence, but yes, it really was called Ron, short for Rhongomiant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not me I'm quite cheap to keep, and some would say just cheap,


I would quite honestly never suggest such a thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Not me I'm quite cheap to keep, and some would say just cheap,


Ducks while liking your post


----------



## meech008

I'm getting hungry in this cold dark room. Maybe time for dinner soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ( looks around, cautiously...) This place is pretty surreal...
> 
> Why did King Arthur use "Clarence" as his battle cry??????
> ...and was his lance REALLY named Ron????


Oh and Bea, have 3 pts for entering the Cold Dark Room and posting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to My Cold Dark Room, Bea.
> Yes, it's surreal and very real.
> Don't know why he used Clarence, but yes, it really was called Ron, short for Rhongomiant.


Something to do with a Welsh city called Clarence possibly St Clares (Clear) bear Carmarthen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ducks while liking your post


Ducks don't cheap, they quack.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Something to do with a Welsh city called Clarence possibly St Clares (Clear) bear Carmarthen


Here's one from our side of the pond: Which American president died (while in office) from eating a bowl of cherries in chilled milk?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Something to do with a Welsh city called Clarence possibly St Clares (Clear) bear Carmarthen


near not bear!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm getting hungry in this cold dark room. Maybe time for dinner soon


Yep, harira soup, lots of cakes and sausage sarnies served til 3.30 am my time, (about 2 and a half hours from now)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Something to do with a Welsh city called Clarence possibly St Clares (Clear) bear Carmarthen


No bears in Carmarthen, now.
But there probably were then.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Here's one from our side of the pond: Which American president died (while in office) from eating a bowl of cherries in chilled milk?


I just googled it so it's cheating but it was Zachary Taylor never heard of him before so learnt something new here today - thanks Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's one from our side of the pond: Which American president died (while in office) from eating a bowl of cherries in chilled milk?


Crikey, pass!
I'm afraid I don't even know the names of half of 'em.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, harira soup, lots of cakes and sausage sarnies served til 3.30 am my time, (about 2 and a half hours from now)


How long do you have to break your fast? We're having potato soup with bacon and cheddar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just googled it so it's cheating but it was Zachary Taylor never heard of him before so learnt something new here today - thanks Bea


Nope not heard of him either.
- 2 for using Google.
+ 5 for Bea for teaching us something new.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How long do you have to break your fast? We're having potato soup with bacon and cheddar


10 pts!
Bacon and cheddar are one of the best possible combinations in the world!
We fast from about 3.30am to 7.40pm.
Long day.


----------



## robandcole

I'm not sure what this is all about????? But I like cheese and bacon and all sorts of goodies.......... Bahahahahaha?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Can I get some info on what this is all about??????????????????????????????????????? I'm lost and confused and stuck... I'm going to crawl back in my humid hide and take a nap.........


----------



## Lyn W

I've just noticed the time so have to leave here for now as still have to get up for one more day!!!
So see you all tomorrow,
Have fun


----------



## Abdulla6169

Can I join this cold dark room?
I have blankets and I can make killer hot chocolate


----------



## meech008

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I join this cold dark room?
> I have blankets and I can make killer hot chocolate


S'MORES AND HOT CHOCOLATE!!!!! YESSSSSS

*ahem* sorry I got a little excited. 
I love cheddar and bacon. I could just eat that and be happy....and fat


----------



## Moozillion

Oooh! I'll take a hot chocolate, please! But no marshmallows!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

robandcole said:


> I'm not sure what this is all about????? But I like cheese and bacon and all sorts of goodies.......... Bahahahahaha?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Can I get some info on what this is all about??????????????????????????????????????? I'm lost and confused and stuck... I'm going to crawl back in my humid hide and take a nap.........


Hello Rob and Cole and welcome to My Cold Dark Room.
It's a Cold and Dark place where people come to talk gibberish, ask and answer moderately interesting questions and get points for doing so.
For example you get 2 pts for your first post here; 1 pt for being confused and 7 pts for liking cheese and bacon. 
There is a Cold Dark Corner available, but no humid hide, i'm afraid, so - 1pt.
Please drop by again and thank you for your custom.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> But no marshmallows!


Blasphemy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just noticed the time so have to leave here for now as still have to get up for one more day!!!
> So see you all tomorrow,
> Have fun


Enjoy your last day and don't get too drunk too quickly afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Can I join this cold dark room?
> I have blankets and I can make killer hot chocolate


Welcome, Abdulla, you are most welcome in My Cold Dark Room.
2 pts for posting, 2 pts for blankets and 1 for the hot chocolate, but not if it kills anyone here.
we have coffee and tea (and beer and vodka) so pull up a Cold Dark Corner and have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> S'MORES AND HOT CHOCOLATE!!!!! YESSSSSS
> 
> *ahem* sorry I got a little excited.
> I love cheddar and bacon. I could just eat that and be happy....and fat


More points for cheddar and bacon references, yay!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oooh! I'll take a hot chocolate, please! But no marshmallows!


Anyone got any marshmallows?
Can't get them in Morocco.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More points for cheddar and bacon references, yay!!!






Science


----------



## Moozillion

Some of the tour boats that take people on swamp tours outside of New Orleans bring bags of big marshmallows to bring the gators out! The gators love them and swim close to the boat so the guide can toss marshmallows where they can snap them up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139426
> 
> 
> Science


Don't care - 10 pts!
bleuch!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyone got any marshmallows?
> Can't get them in Morocco.


I've seen recipes on the Internet where you can make your own. Or wifey might make them for you, if you've been good...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Some of the tour boats that take people on swamp tours outside of New Orleans bring bags of big marshmallows to bring the gators out! The gators love them and swim close to the boat so the guide can toss marshmallows where they can snap them up.


I love alligators, Bea, but not in My Cold Dark Room, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've seen recipes on the Internet where you can make your own. Or wifey might make them for you, if you've been good...


Well, that's a none starter then.
Anyway, she'd probably eat them all herself.


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139426
> 
> 
> Science


Oh no! My eyes! It BURNS!!!
I suggest trying this :


----------



## Moozillion

In our town, there's a charming little restaurant called Toad Hollow. My hubby's favorite sandwich there is the turkey, apple and BRIE. It's quite nice! I could go for one now, as a matter of fact...


----------



## robandcole

Lol I I get it now well thanks for having is here We are new sulcata owners.... Well our baby is three months old now... We love this place... It has taught us a lot... Everyone here is vary helpfull and kind... Harsh sometimes but its all for the right reasons... Lol anyway we are going to our corner now...lol thanks again for everything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh no! My eyes! It BURNS!!!
> I suggest trying this :
> View attachment 139427


Much more sensible.
10 pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In our town, there's a charming little restaurant called Toad Hollow. My hubby's favorite sandwich there is the turkey, apple and BRIE. It's quite nice! I could go for one now, as a matter of fact...


5 pts for the mention of brie.
And don't go yet, haven't seen you much recently.


----------



## meech008

Oh Adam I do remember how much you loathe the cheese whiz. And similar products


----------



## robandcole

And seems how your offering we will take a hot co co with a splash of vodka....lol


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> In our town, there's a charming little restaurant called Toad Hollow. My hubby's favorite sandwich there is the turkey, apple and BRIE. It's quite nice! I could go for one now, as a matter of fact...


That's one of my favorite sandwiches!!


----------



## robandcole

robandcole said:


> And seems how your offering we will take a hot co co with a splash of vodka....lol


Put some cheese wizz on top of our co co please sounds gross but I'll try anything once


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

robandcole said:


> Lol I I get it now well thanks for having is here We are new sulcata owners.... Well our baby is three months old now... We love this place... It has taught us a lot... Everyone here is vary helpfull and kind... Harsh sometimes but its all for the right reasons... Lol anyway we are going to our corner now...lol thanks again for everything


There's a lot of very good, kind and helpful people here for sure.
We sometimes seem a bit harsh, as you say, but always have the torts' best interests at heart.
Enjoy your corner, grab a coffee and learn a little about some of us forum bods.
You're welcome to tell us about yourself or just talk nonsense.


----------



## jaizei

OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh Adam I do remember how much you loathe the cheese whiz. And similar products


You've noticed that huh?
Yep.
5 pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

robandcole said:


> And seems how your offering we will take a hot co co with a splash of vodka....lol


I think Abdulla's got hot chocolate and I supply the vodka.
Most welcome.


----------



## meech008

I did notice  I'm a creep remember? Aaaand you told me haha. My fave is mozzarella. Just plain. Mmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

robandcole said:


> Put some cheese wizz on top of our co co please sounds gross but I'll try anything once


Nope, cheese wizz and all processed cheese products and the like are banned here.
That's just Cameron (jaizei) winding me up. 
- 2 pts.


----------



## Moozillion

My mum made her own Parmesan cheese several times! She kept it in a bucket of brine with a weight on top as it was curing. Turned out pretty well!  And I've made my own ricotta cheese several times. It's not really difficult, but if you heat the milk too quickly the curd will be harder and somewhat grainy- ask me how I know!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139428
> 
> 
> 
> OM NOM NOM NOM


That's gotta be another - of some description.
Though I like the nom nom nom stuff.


----------



## robandcole

Lol sorry to here that we love all cheese products around our house... We could live off cheese and bacon here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I did notice  I'm a creep remember? Aaaand you told me haha. My fave is mozzarella. Just plain. Mmmmm


Also delicious.
+ 5.
and - 1 to me for forgetting.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I did notice  I'm a creep remember? Aaaand you told me haha. My fave is mozzarella. Just plain. Mmmmm


I like a soft, mild cheese like Brie or Camenbert...especially with fruit!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

robandcole said:


> Lol I I get it now well thanks for having is here We are new sulcata owners.... Well our baby is three months old now... We love this place... It has taught us a lot... Everyone here is vary helpfull and kind... Harsh sometimes but its all for the right reasons... Lol anyway we are going to our corner now...lol thanks again for everything


Just watch your step!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My mum made her own Parmesan cheese several times! She kept it in a bucket of brine with a weight on top as it was curing. Turned out pretty well!  And I've made my own ricotta cheese several times. It's not really difficult, but if you heat the milk too quickly the curd will be harder and somewhat grainy- ask me how I know!


I used to make my own, but not for years now.
Love Parmesan and ricotta.
Yuuuummmm!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> I like a soft, mild cheese like Brie or Camenbert...especially with fruit!


I adore brie. Especially on a cracker. I've never had camenbert. What's it like?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

robandcole said:


> Lol sorry to here that we love all cheese products around our house... We could live off cheese and bacon here


You are welcome to do so in My Cold Dark Room, too.
I am Adam.
Lover of cheese and tortoises.
And wifey.
But NOT spray cheese or those horrid squares they put in burgers for example.
Proper cheese is just the best thing ever.
And cheese and bacon is better than the best thing ever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I like a soft, mild cheese like Brie or Camenbert...especially with fruit!


keep the fruit, add a nice fruity white wine.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to make my own, but not for years now.
> Love Parmesan and ricotta.
> Yuuuummmm!


Well, I've got a long day tomorrow, so I think I'll turn in. Glad I found this thread! Thanks for bringing it to my attention, Adam! 
...but my toes get cold easily, so I think I'll bring my fuzzy zebra slippers next time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I adore brie. Especially on a cracker. I've never had camenbert. What's it like?


Creamy and a little sweet, one should also eat the rind of course.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I adore brie. Especially on a cracker. I've never had camenbert. What's it like?


It's another very soft, mild cheese with a little different taste than Brie.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Creamy and a little sweet, one should also eat the rind of course.


Love the rind!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I've got a long day tomorrow, so I think I'll turn in. Glad I found this thread! Thanks for bringing it to my attention, Adam!
> ...but my toes get cold easily, so I think I'll bring my fuzzy zebra slippers next time!


i've got a fuzzy zebra toy!
And it used to have a matching purse, but wifey left it in a taxi.
Night, night, Bea, you're welcome.
Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Love the rind!!!!!


Yuuuummm indeed.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Creamy and a little sweet, one should also eat the rind of course.


Wouldn't the rind be dry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, not at all, a little harder than the inside, but quite soft and yummy.


----------



## meech008

Sounds delicious. It's late for you isn't it Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sounds delicious. It's late for you isn't it Adam?


Not really. 
20 to 3, early for me.
I don't sleep much.


----------



## meech008

Well I must he pathetic haha. It's 15 to 11 and I'm dropping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well you probably do a lot more physical stuff than I do.


----------



## meech008

Not today haha. Today in just went to class and worked out in the garden. I have more tomatoes than I know what to do with. Tomorrow is back to the hospital.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> Not today haha. Today in just went to class and worked out in the garden. I have more tomatoes than I know what to do with. Tomorrow is back to the hospital.


Make tomato sauce and can it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Not today haha. Today in just went to class and worked out in the garden. I have more tomatoes than I know what to do with. Tomorrow is back to the hospital.


Working out in the garden would kill me stone dead.
I just sit in it.
Tidgy loves tomatoes, though she shouldn't have them really, of course.
But I give her a little once or twice a month.
Will you find out tomorrow if that old chap was okay?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it's so lonely and sad in here again.
But I like my Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some more lovely Dutch words before I go for a bit of sleep.
And i'm busy as usual in the morning, Korean friend visiting. 
So.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do the following Dutch words mean?
Cheating is permitted and they're worth 5 points each.
Pronk.
Sloof. 
Kloof.
Lonk.
Oog.
Wanklank.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not touching any of that mr.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> *BREAKING UP FROM SCHOOL TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Bet your teachers are shouting louder than you!!


Oh my teacher couldn't care less lol 

In fact, he turned up really late to registration and by that time, we ha started to register ourselves


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Make tomato sauce and can it!


Tomato sauce, salsa, stewed tomatoes. I should sell it haha! I love canning which is a great thing because I literally have 20 pounds of tomatoes. And almost the same amount on the plants ready to ripen. 



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Working out in the garden would kill me stone dead.
> I just sit in it.
> Tidgy loves tomatoes, though she shouldn't have them really, of course.
> But I give her a little once or twice a month.
> Will you find out tomorrow if that old chap was okay?


I will find out if he's okay/ how he's doing today. It's my last day there today and I'm on to a new hospital on the night shift starting Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's so quiet in the Cold Dark Room this morning.
Bonus pt,for the few visits It had while i was away.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's so quiet in the Cold Dark Room this morning.
> Bonus pt,for the few visits It had while i was away.


Helloooo! I'm finished now! 
YAYYY NO MORE SCHOOL
... For. 6 weeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Helloooo! I'm finished now!
> YAYYY NO MORE SCHOOL
> ... For. 6 weeks


YAAAAYYYYY! indeed.
Now we can teach you lots of interesting but pointless things in My Cold Dark Room and you can post loads of pics on Spud's daily Posts.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YAAAAYYYYY! indeed.
> Now we can teach you lots of interesting but pointless things in My Cold Dark Room and you can post loads of pics on Spud's daily Posts.


Yep, I'm free to sit on the TFO all day for 6 weeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep, I'm free to sit on the TFO all day for 6 weeks


Not sure you shouldn't be out having fun some of the time.
Still, there are worse ways to spend your time.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure you shouldn't be out having fun some of the time.
> Still, there are worse ways to spend your time.


Well, my best friend is going on holiday for a week or two (?) so it's no fun without her, so I'll be on the TFO for that and I'm hoping to go back to a trampoline park with a few friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, my best friend is going on holiday for a week or two (?) so it's no fun without her, so I'll be on the TFO for that and I'm hoping to go back to a trampoline park with a few friends


I used to like trampolining. 
Don't think I was very good, but it was great fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And can't do trampolining in My Cold Dark Room, you'd hit your head on the Cold Dark Ceiling.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to like trampolining.
> Don't think I was very good, but it was great fun.


I have a competition coming up in a couple months. 

I'm not overly good but I'm hoping to do a lot better in this comp as all the other times I've screwed up when under pressure.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And can't do trampolining in My Cold Dark Room, you'd hit your head on the Cold Dark Ceiling.


Are you sure?
I'm quite small lol.
My best friends like a GIANT to me haha
I just don't seem to grow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, you can try I suppose, if you bring you own trampoline.
But there's no first aid kit in The Cold Dark Room, and i'm not responsible for any injuries sustained.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do the following Dutch words mean?
> Cheating is permitted and they're worth 5 points each.
> Pronk.
> Sloof.
> Kloof.
> Lonk.
> Oog.
> Wanklank.


Pronk: to jump up with your legs straight; also antelope

Sloof: apron
Kloof: gap
Lonk: ogle
Oog: eye
Wanklank: jangle

I LOVE playing with words!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Pronk: to jump up with your legs straight; also antelope
> 
> Sloof: apron
> Kloof: gap
> Lonk: ogle
> Oog: eye
> Wanklank: jangle
> 
> I LOVE playing with words!!!!


Morning, Bea.
Me too.
That's 30pts, waaaaaaaaaayyyy..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Modern Greek now.
The word Koloura means bread and something else.
What is the second meaning?


----------



## Moozillion

Well, according to the online translate app I was using, koloura in Greek means koloura in ENGLISH?????
What the heck???!?! 
Guess I better find another app...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, according to the online translate app I was using, koloura in Greek means koloura in ENGLISH?????
> What the heck???!?!
> Guess I better find another app...


These apps are not entirely reliable.
Comically wrong sometimes.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .
> Will you find out tomorrow if that old chap was okay?


Well, he was fine yesterday and seemed to be recovering nicely. He died this morning peacefully in his sleep. It's all over for him now and he can rest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well, he was fine yesterday and seemed to be recovering nicely. He died this morning peacefully in his sleep. It's all over for him now and he can rest


Oh, dear!
But as you say, at least his suffering's over.
Hope you're okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New question.
Is Cameron going to post a photo of a cheese fountain?
Or something worse?
Or nothing at all?


----------



## jaizei

I have one at home but I'm not there...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I have one at home but I'm not there...


Good.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> But as you say, at least his suffering's over.
> Hope you're okay.


I'm doing just fine  thought it would be harder than it was but I'm glad it wasn't. For both of us. Thank you for asking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm doing just fine  thought it would be harder than it was but I'm glad it wasn't. For both of us. Thank you for asking


Glad you're okay.
Have a vodka in My Cold Dark Room.
Or two.


----------



## meech008

How bout rum?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How bout rum?


Only at Christmas.
You'll have to bring your own.


----------



## meech008

I can do that. How was your visit with your friend?


----------



## johnsonnboswell

What kind of mint do you want in your iced tea? I grow many sorts. 

Clunks ice in glass pitcher, proffers tall glass


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can do that. How was your visit with your friend?


Good, she's a young Korean girl, who came to Morocco threes years ago and fell in love with the place so stayed.
She's very shy, but really nice and likes to learn Arabic and French with us as well as practice her English and have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> What kind of mint do you want in your iced tea? I grow many sorts.
> 
> Clunks ice in glass pitcher, proffers tall glass


Michelle might like some, it sounds yummy, but it's the last day of my fast today, so I can't have any til 7.30.
But very kind of you to bring some along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> What kind of mint do you want in your iced tea? I grow many sorts.
> 
> Clunks ice in glass pitcher, proffers tall glass


How many kinds of mint do you grow?
Mint tea is the national drink here.


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> I am totally confused



Which is why we made you a Mod.


----------



## spud's_mum

* knock knock *
I'm back! 
... With a warm blanket for the cold floor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Which is why we made you a Mod.


Welcome to My Cold Dark Room Jacqui.
Have 2 pts and a Cold but dry corner somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> * knock knock *
> I'm back!
> ... With a warm blanket for the cold floor


Come in.
Someone else brought blankets, but I can't see them in the dark.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Come in.
> Someone else brought blankets, but I can't see them in the dark.


Are there plug sockets? 
My phone is low on charge


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Are there plug sockets?
> My phone is low on charge


I don't know.
Feel around the walls and see what you can find.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I guess the drinks vending machine must be plugged in at the back.


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Are there plug sockets?
> My phone is low on charge


I brought my emergency solar cell phone charger- here, you can use...oh...ummm...never mind!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I brought my emergency solar cell phone charger- here, you can use...oh...ummm...never mind!


I've invited the sun, but she said she's busy 'til November.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Michelle might like some, it sounds yummy, but it's the last day of my fast today, so I can't have any til 7.30.
> But very kind of you to bring some along.


I'll bring some by at 7:30. Kinda lost in the time space continuum today, sorry. The barometric pressure change is getting to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Koloura is the Greek word for bread and ......
lavatory seat which must surely cause confusion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I'll bring some by at 7:30. Kinda lost in the time space continuum today, sorry. The barometric pressure change is getting to me.


That's interesting.
Talk of the space time continuum makes me think of Doctor Who.
And "Kinda" is the name of a Doctor Who story about the Kinda people on the planet Deva Loka.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The word thespian had an original Greek meaning, different from what we use it for now.
What was it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to dinner.
Please be nice to My Cold Dark Room.
Points for all posts.
I may be some time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> Feel around the walls and see what you can find.


HEY! That's not the wall!


----------



## mike taylor

Whatever you do don't fill around in a dark room with Adam in there !


----------



## spud's_mum

*Knock knock*
I'm back! Dayum it's dark!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> Whatever you do don't fill around in a dark room with Adam in there !


Adam just likes to help, as I understand things.


----------



## mike taylor

Creepy!


----------



## spud's_mum

mike taylor said:


> Creepy!


What is?


----------



## mike taylor

Adam helping in a dark room .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Koloura is the Greek word for bread and ......
> lavatory seat which must surely cause confusion.


 OMG!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The word thespian had an original Greek meaning, different from what we use it for now.
> What was it?


Can't find it!


----------



## jaizei

Think of the endless possibilities


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad You're welcome


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can almost here his mum now, “Adam, they're not interested! Adam!"


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Some of the tour boats that take people on swamp tours outside of New Orleans bring bags of big marshmallows to bring the gators out! The gators love them and swim close to the boat so the guide can toss marshmallows where they can snap them up.


I remember them doing that in the Everglades.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love alligators, Bea, but not in My Cold Dark Room, ta.


I'd like a crocodile sandwich please and make it snappy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hi. Just stopped in for a quick look.
Looks like your cold dark room might need an addition.
Speak again on Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi. Just stopped in for a quick look.
> Looks like your cold dark room might need an addition.
> Speak again on Monday.


Quick hello Ed hope you have a good weekend


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Lyn.
The same to you and all of my other friends hiding inside Adams imagination.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> The same to you and all of my other friends hiding inside Adams imagination.


It's a weird and wonderful place!


----------



## jaizei

All this talk of cheese fountains, I think I've convinced myself I need one.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi. Just stopped in for a quick look.
> Looks like your cold dark room might need an addition.
> Speak again on Monday.




have a great day !


----------



## Lyn W

Eid Mubarak Adam, Abdulla and any other fasting friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Think of the endless possibilities
> 
> View attachment 139529
> 
> View attachment 139530
> 
> 
> View attachment 139531
> 
> 
> View attachment 139532


mInus ten.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam helping in a dark room .


What are you implying, sir ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> @Tidgy's Dad You're welcome


Minus ten.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's a weird and wonderful place!


5 pts!
Finally, somebody says something nice about me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> All this talk of cheese fountains, I think I've convinced myself I need one.


Really, really, really, you don't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 139537
> have a great day !


Hi, Grandpa and welcome to My Cold Dark Room.
It's Cold and Dark in here, but you're welcome to sit on the floor and have a coffee or something a little stronger.
Have 2 pts.


----------



## meech008

We're having cheesy ranch and beef pasta tonight. With real cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Eid Mubarak Adam, Abdulla and any other fasting friends


Eid Mubarak Saeed and I'm sorry i missed you this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@AbdullaAli 
Eid Mubarek, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eid Mubarek @Gillian Moore


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're having cheesy ranch and beef pasta tonight. With real cheese


5 pts, enjoy.


----------



## Moozillion

Just found something you almost never see over here: FRESH figs in the grocery store! I LOOOOOVE fresh figs, but they are so fragile once they're ripe that NO grocery stores carry them. I have 2 fig trees, but they haven't had a lot this year, and the birds are up and at them early! 
Hubby and I stopped at a local grocery- truly local, not just a local extension of a national chain, and THERE THEY WERE: FRESH FIGS in those little green mesh baskets! for only $2.99!!!!  I got one and have almost finished it off! A real treat!  I would assume that figs grow well in Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, i get pack from my lovely end of Ramadan meal to find people have been mocking me while i was gone.
And everyone's run away now that i'm back.
Cowardy custards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just found something you almost never see over here: FRESH figs in the grocery store! I LOOOOOVE fresh figs, but they are so fragile once they're ripe that NO grocery stores carry them. I have 2 fig trees, but they haven't had a lot this year, and the birds are up and at them early!
> Hubby and I stopped at a local grocery- truly local, not just a local extension of a national chain, and THERE THEY WERE: FRESH FIGS in those little green mesh baskets! for only $2.99!!!!  I got one and have almost finished it off! A real treat!  I would assume that figs grow well in Morocco?


Hi, Bea.
Yes, they grow well here and we have several fig trees in the area that produce the most gorgeous figs.
We dry them for the winter too.
One of the traditional Ramadan foods here.
wifey loves 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the original Greek word 'thespian' meant awful.
Actually awe full, or to be full of awe.
or awe inspiring or divine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Danish word for king is kong.
So in Denmark, the film is known as Kong King.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the highest mountain in the world ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the highest mountain in the world ?


Surely it's Mt. Everest?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa and welcome to My Cold Dark Room.
> It's Cold and Dark in here, but you're welcome to sit on the floor and have a coffee or something a little stronger.
> Have 2 pts.


So you will let me drink my " Bud." Thank you thank you your great !


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i get pack from my lovely end of Ramadan meal to find people have been mocking me while i was gone.
> And everyone's run away now that i'm back.
> Cowardy custards.




Mocking? Who?

I like to think what I do is a little more refined than that.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Excuse me, but I must go find my rearend. Or maybe not. I have 31 pages to read... knowing you guys... I will lose it again.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Excuse me, but I must go find my rearend. Or maybe not. I have 31 pages to read... knowing you guys... I will lose it again.



Can you tell me how many points I'm down when you're finished?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Surely it's Mt. Everest?


Wa wa - 10 pts.
it's actually Mauna Loa (pronounced 'lower' ha, ha a volcano in Hawaii. 
It's 4,170 m above sea level, 5,000m below sea level and a further 8,000 metres under the sea bed.
So that's almost 55,000 ft, compared to Everest's puny 29,000 feet.
But also Mount Kilimanjaro is higher on two counts, firstly it rises straight out of the plain, whereas Everest is one of many pointy bits on the high Himalayan plateau and also Kilimanjaro is on the equator, which means, the earth being an oblate spheroid, that it bulges out at this point making Kilimanjaro substantially further away from the centre of the earth.
Everest is not the highest mountain in the world, but only the highest peak above sea level.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Can you tell me how many points I'm down when you're finished?


Makes no sense currently. but I'm sure it will soon


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wa wa - 10 pts.
> it's actually Mauna Loa (pronounced 'lower' ha, ha a volcano in Hawaii.
> It's 4,170 m above sea level, 5,000m below sea level and a further 8,000 metres under the sea bed.
> So that's almost 55,000 ft, compared to Everest's puny 29,000 feet.
> But also Mount Kilimanjaro is higher on two counts, firstly it rises straight out of the plain, whereas Everest is one of many pointy bits on the high Himalayan plateau and also Kilimanjaro is on the equator, which means, the earth being an oblate spheroid, that it bulges out at this point making Kilimanjaro substantially further away from the centre of the earth.
> Everest is not the highest mountain in the world, but only the highest peak above sea level.


You know, I read an article on Mauna Loa. Isn't bigger than the volcano on Mars? The one with an O?


----------



## jaizei

I'm starting to think the points are rather arbitrary. 

And maybe punitive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So you will let me drink my " Bud." Thank you thank you your great !


As long as you're prepared to share.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Mocking? Who?
> 
> I like to think what I do is a little more refined than that.


Cheese fountains and cheese aerosols refined ?
Anyway I was speaking primarily of Cowboy and Mike suggesting I was creeping about feeling people in the dark.
If I was, it was entirely accidental.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Excuse me, but I must go find my rearend. Or maybe not. I have 31 pages to read... knowing you guys... I will lose it again.


Welcome, Yellow, found me at last.
Grab a cold dark seat in a cold dark corner and welcome to My Cold Dark Room.
Not sure it's necessary to read it all.
In fact it may be damaging to the sanity.
Oh and have 2 points


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Can you tell me how many points I'm down when you're finished?


Certainly.
You are currently on -11 points including the 1 I just deducted for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Makes no sense currently. but I'm sure it will soon


I seriously doubt it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Excuse me, but I must go find my rearend. Or maybe not. I have 31 pages to read... knowing you guys... I will lose it again.


Welcome Yellow. I've been missing your input...


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly.
> You are currently on -11 points including the 1 I just deducted for asking.



How often do they reset?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> [ATTACH =full]139589[/ATTACH]


http://welcometointernet.org/


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly.
> You are currently on -11 points including the 1 I just deducted for asking.


I don't like this game


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You know, I read an article on Mauna Loa. Isn't bigger than the volcano on Mars? The one with an O?


Depends on your measurement criteria.
But for me, no.
Olympus Mons on Mars rises 84,500 ft above the plains.
But have three extra points for being interesting.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> How often do they reset?


I'd bet never.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Depends on your measurement criteria.
> But for me, no.
> Olympus Mons on Mars rises 84,500 ft above the plains.
> But have three extra points for being interesting.


Ouch. Well, that was a few years ago! 
Thank you ever so much... Should I keep track?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://welcometointernet.org/
> 
> I don't like this game


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Mocking? Who?
> 
> I like to think what I do is a little more refined than that.


Harassment? You perfected your technique on Nicky.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'd bet never.



They have to. I haven't gotten that many positive points, and my cheese heresy has gotten me at least -30.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i get pack from my lovely end of Ramadan meal to find people have been mocking me while i was gone.
> And everyone's run away now that i'm back.
> Cowardy custards.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Almost 6 pages a day, guys... Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm starting to think the points are rather arbitrary.
> 
> And maybe punitive.


Most certainly both, but also I do have a system.
Any post scores a point and if I like the post it scores 2, if it's also interesting 3.
A correct answer is usually 5 points, but may be more if it's correct and interesting.
An interesting incorrect answer is worth 2pts and an incorrect obvious answer, like Everest scores - 10.
There are various bonuses for cheese (real cheese) references and other things that I like.
Niceness scores bonuses, but creeping doesn't.
Etcs being arbitrary and punitive.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome Yellow. I've been missing your input...


Hi ZERO


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most certainly both, but also I do have a system.
> Any post scores a point and if I like the post it scores 2, if it's also interesting 3.
> A correct answer is usually 5 points, but may be more if it's correct and interesting.
> An interesting incorrect answer is worth 2pts and an incorrect obvious answer, like Everest scores - 10.
> There are various bonuses for cheese (real cheese) references and other things that I like.
> Niceness scores bonuses, but creeping doesn't.
> Etcs being arbitrary and punitive.


How about flattery?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No one has answered the riddle of the room..... or for that matter, even asked for a clue.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi ZERO


Hi there, Del!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> No one has answered the riddle of the room..... or for that matter, even asked for a clue.


What nonsense is this? I suck at riddles. 
We need... the RIDDLER!!!


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How about flattery?


Maybe that's lumped in with niceness  how have you been?? I've missed seeing your posts. Cause I'm a creeper haha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi there, Del!


How is BIg Bertha?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome Yellow. I've been missing your input...


And I've been missing yours, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What nonsense is this? I suck at riddles.
> We need... the RIDDLER!!!


I think you've found him


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Maybe that's lumped in with niceness  how have you been?? I've missed seeing your posts. Cause I'm a creeper haha


Pretty excellent 
How are you?
Creeping doesn't score. Skulking scores 3 becuase I just love saying 'skulking'. It's such an interesting word


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone!


Welcome back, grab your favourite corner, I saved it for you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How is BIg Bertha?


She's got her own thread "Big Bertha is eating". Long story short, much better. Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think you've found him


You? Did you create the riddle of the room? Sounds mysterious.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I've been missing yours, Ed.


Adam I enjoy knowing you more each day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You? Did you create the riddle of the room? Sounds mysterious.


No. No. Not me.


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Pretty excellent
> How are you?
> Creeping doesn't score. Skulking scores 3 becuase I just love saying 'skulking'. It's such an interesting word


I'm also doing well  skulking is an excellent word.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, grab your favourite corner, I saved it for you.


Thanks! I left all my stuff in it so we could build a fort


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> How often do they reset?


At the end of each month I will publish a top ten list.
The points are then reset for the following month but each Cold Dark Roomer on the top ten list carries points (1st place 10 2nd 9 etc) to be added to a separate yearly scorecard which will first have a 2015 winner announced in early Jan 2016 and so on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm getting hooked on this. Strange. I never check in over the weekend.
I'll see myself out.
Good night, gang!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At the end of each month I will publish a top ten list.
> The points are then reset for the following month but each Cold Dark Roomer on the top ten list carries points (1st place 10 2nd 9 etc) to be added to a separate yearly scorecard which will first have a 2015 winner announced in early Jan 2016 and so on.


WTH?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://welcometointernet.org/
> 
> I don't like this game


Hmmm, that should be a minus, but i'm so glad you're back I arbitrarily won't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'd bet never.


Wrong!
-2 this time!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

One request. Before I
leave..Don't stop the points at 113.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ouch. Well, that was a few years ago!
> Thank you ever so much... Should I keep track?


No.
I don't usually say how many points I give a post, it takes long enough already.
Wait til the end of the month
I really am keeping track.
Out of interest that was 3.
2 pts basic and 1 for being polite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Harassment? You perfected your technique on Nicky.


Perhaps i should invite Nick?
What do you guys think?
Would he play?
Does he like Cold Dark Rooms?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> They have to. I haven't gotten that many positive points, and my cheese heresy has gotten me at least -30.


At least.
But you're nearly back in the black now.
Which is unsurprising in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps i should invite Nick?
> What do you guys think?
> Would he play?
> Does he like Cold Dark Rooms?


Go ahead  
Is he around much anymore? Have you guys seen KIllerookie or Adulli?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 139591


loadsa points.
i'd love to be Severus.
But not dead.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's dad, I have a question to ask!
Waffle or frootloops? I need a snack.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Tidgy's dad, I have a question to ask!
> Waffle or frootloops? I need a snack.



If you were more adventurous, it'd be both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Almost 6 pages a day, guys... Goodness!


Yeah, it gets quite crowded in the Cold Dark Room sometimes.
Someone trod on my toes earlier.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> loadsa points.
> i'd love to be Severus.
> But not dead.


No, not dead. Snape had a pretty interesting life, but I think it was... too interesting...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> If you were more adventurous, it'd be both.


Unheard of! Adventurous? Me?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, it gets quite crowded in the Cold Dark Room sometimes.
> Someone trod on my toes earlier.


I have yet to open the door. Scary in there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How about flattery?


Worth a try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What nonsense is this? I suck at riddles.
> We need... the RIDDLER!!!


Riddle me this.Riddle me that.
Who's afraid of the Big Black Bat?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wa wa - 10 pts.
> it's actually Mauna Loa (pronounced 'lower' ha, ha a volcano in Hawaii.
> It's 4,170 m above sea level, 5,000m below sea level and a further 8,000 metres under the sea bed.
> So that's almost 55,000 ft, compared to Everest's puny 29,000 feet.
> But also Mount Kilimanjaro is higher on two counts, firstly it rises straight out of the plain, whereas Everest is one of many pointy bits on the high Himalayan plateau and also Kilimanjaro is on the equator, which means, the earth being an oblate spheroid, that it bulges out at this point making Kilimanjaro substantially further away from the centre of the earth.
> Everest is not the highest mountain in the world, but only the highest peak above sea level.


I SUSPECTED there was more to that question!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Pretty excellent
> How are you?
> Creeping doesn't score. Skulking scores 3 becuase I just love saying 'skulking'. It's such an interesting word


Ok, 3.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Makes no sense currently. but I'm sure it will soon


Don't count on it!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Riddle me this.Riddle me that.
> Who's afraid of the Big Black Bat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You? Did you create the riddle of the room? Sounds mysterious.


It's my Cold Dark Room.
And if Ed's piddled in it, I'll be furious!
oh, _riddle....._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam I enjoy knowing you more each day.


hmm.
creeping?
flattery?
genuine?
have 5 pts!
Thanks, Ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks! I left all my stuff in it so we could build a fort


Yay, a nice fort.
Can I be the gatekeeper?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm getting hooked on this. Strange. I never check in over the weekend.
> I'll see myself out.
> Good night, gang!


Mind the hedgehog on the way.....
Ooops.
Never mind.
C U soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> WTH?


I am a very, very sad individual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One request. Before I
> leave..Don't stop the points at 113.


Ha de ha.
I won't.
5 pts.
And two players are already above 113. and a third is on 112.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Go ahead
> Is he around much anymore? Have you guys seen KIllerookie or Adulli?


Abdulla's been in the room briefly a couple of times and brought some stuff.
He's probably busy with the end of Ramadan celebrations right now, but I did tag him.
Austin's not been around too much, and hasn't found My Cold Dark Room yet.
Maybe i'll tag him too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as you're prepared to share.


Great one don't like "Bud " the other wants 1/2 of my beer . Shaking my head


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam I enjoy knowing you more each day.


It's a trick!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Tidgy's dad, I have a question to ask!
> Waffle or frootloops? I need a snack.


Never eat either, can't get them here.
I recommend cheese.


----------



## Moozillion

Hedgehogs are so cute!!! 
So are armadillos-


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have yet to open the door. Scary in there.


Too late you're in.
It's getting out that's the hard part.
Nick's not about much, no.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

G'night, ZERO!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late you're in.
> It's getting out that's the hard part.
> Nick's not about much, no.



Is he living in Pennsylvania now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Don't count on it!!!!


It might.
maybe.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Riddle me this.Riddle me that.
> Who's afraid of the Big Black Bat?


The Joker. Or Batman. Depends on how serious you want to be!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139598


Oo, totally didn't even think of Superman!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oo, totally didn't even think of Superman!


Let's be honest, though... Superman is going to dominate Batman in Superman vs Batman.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great one don't like "Bud " the other wants 1/2 of my beer . Shaking my head


But I can't buy beer until Monday here in Morocco.
I've got vodka.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a trick!


Charmed again.
But you may be right.
But it's the kind of trick I like.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel as if many folks are MIA not just Newt.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a trick!






It's a fake! He totally faked that throw!


----------



## Moozillion

Since armadillos are nocturnal I'm hoping to find some here in the Cold Dark Room! 
Did you know armadillos usually give birth to quadruplets?
And the Aztecs called them "ayotochtli." That is Nahuatl for "turtle-rabbit": ayotl meaning turtle, and tochtli meaning rabbit.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a very, very sad individual.


No you aren't! Don't insult yourself...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hedgehogs are so cute!!!
> So are armadillos-


They are, but I've not got any armadillos in here I don't think.
Or ants.
DID SOMEONE BRING AN ARMADILLO IN HERE?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let's be honest, though... Superman is going to dominate Batman in Superman vs Batman.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> Since armadillos are nocturnal I'm hoping to find some here in the Cold Dark Room!
> Did you know armadillos usually give birth to quadruplets?
> And the Aztecs called them "ayotochtli." That is Nahuatl for "turtle-rabbit": ayotl meaning turtle, and tochtli meaning rabbit.


Really? How fitting! Armadillo's are tough little things...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are, but I've not got any armadillos in here I don't think.
> Or ants.
> DID SOMEONE BRING AN ARMADILLO IN HERE?


How about ant-eaters?


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is he living in Pennsylvania now?


Can't remember.
He went to Hawaii on hols, and i think they were moving a bit after that, so not sure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


I stick to my post, no matter how awesome Batman is... though, sticking the kryptonite in Superman then would've saved him a bit of trouble...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139605


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since armadillos are nocturnal I'm hoping to find some here in the Cold Dark Room!
> Did you know armadillos usually give birth to quadruplets?
> And the Aztecs called them "ayotochtli." That is Nahuatl for "turtle-rabbit": ayotl meaning turtle, and tochtli meaning rabbit.


Very interesting, Bea.
That's gotta be worth 7 pts.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey, Moozillain, how's the turtle search going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No you aren't! Don't insult yourself...


Am too!
And I'll insult myself in My Cold Dark Room if i want to.
i'm rubbish, i'm going bald, I'm too thin.
na na na na....na.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, Moozillain, how's the turtle search going?



That's almost as good as 'Tigby'.

@Moozillion , you'll never be the same to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How about ant-eaters?


Only if they eat all the processed cheese Cameron brought in.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's almost as good as 'Tigby'.
> 
> @Moozillion , you'll never be the same to me.


What?! Did I miss something?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only if they eat all the processed cheese Cameron brought in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, Moozillain, how's the turtle search going?


She won't find it easily in here, it's too Dark.
But seriously, she's got one coming soon.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What?! Did I miss something?



Just that you've given Bea her alter-evil name 'Moozillain" (Mooz + villain)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's almost as good as 'Tigby'.
> 
> @Moozillion , you'll never be the same to me.


And you had to bring that up.......


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, Moozillain, how's the turtle search going?


The turtle is still with the lady I'm getting him from. It's the tank and set-up that I'm getting sorted out. One of the great things about this forum is that so many people have great ideas and diverse experiences.
Unfortunately, that's also the most CONFUSING things about the forum, too!!! 
I must have changed my mind 10 times already just on the tank size, based on re commendations of different folks-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, Moozillain, how's the turtle search going?


OH, my gosh... Moozillion, I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Just that you've given Bea her alter-evil name 'Moozillain" (Mooz + villain)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> The turtle is still with the lady I'm getting him from. It's the tank and set-up that I'm getting sorted out. One of the great things about this forum is that so many people have great ideas and diverse experiences.
> Unfortunately, that's also the most CONFUSINGLY thing about the forum, too!!!
> I must have changed my mind 10 times already just on the tank size, based on re commendations of different folks-


Right?! Best way is to settle somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> OH, my gosh... Moozillion, I'm so sorry!!!


I thought it was funny!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> I thought it was funny!!!


I usually read usernames wrong


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I can't buy beer until Monday here in Morocco.
> I've got vodka.


Sorry when I got married in the year 2000 I told the wife a 30 pkg of bud is food , so if you buy food you buy a 30 pk of bud if you forget milk , you buy bread and a 30 pk of bud . Now you know why I don't live in Morocco


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I usually read usernames wrong


Good night, everybody...even though it ALWAYS seems like night in the Cold Dark Room...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The turtle is still with the lady I'm getting him from. It's the tank and set-up that I'm getting sorted out. One of the great things about this forum is that so many people have great ideas and diverse experiences.
> Unfortunately, that's also the most CONFUSING things about the forum, too!!!
> I must have changed my mind 10 times already just on the tank size, based on re commendations of different folks-


Enclosure design by committee.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> Good night, everybody...even though it ALWAYS seems like night in the Cold Dark Room...


Goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I usually read usernames wrong


I noticed that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry when I got married in the year 2000 I told the wife a 30 pkg of bud is food , so if you buy food you buy a 30 pk of bud if you forget milk , you buy bread and a 30 pk of bud . Now you know why I don't live in Morocco


Yeah, but a 30 pk of Bud would be most welcome in the cyber-reality that is My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, everybody...even though it ALWAYS seems like night in the Cold Dark Room...


Night, Bea.
Tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## jaizei

I think I'm getting to the point of no return...hmm, to sleep or not to sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think I'm getting to the point of no return...hmm, to sleep or not to sleep.


Perchance to dream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Who keeps making all that racket!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think it's the armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, hats off to the moderators, i've just spent hours going through all the posts and reading them and allocating points.
And it's just one thread.
How do you guys manage with hundreds of threads?
(not that you give points, I guess).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was lost in my own thoughts and yet…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What colour are the so called 'black boxes' used in aviation ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Red/orange


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Any points for answering so quick


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hats off to the moderators, i've just spent hours going through all the posts and reading them and allocating points.
> And it's just one thread.
> How do you guys manage with hundreds of threads?
> (not that you give points, I guess).



It's easier to watch posts as they come across instead of binge reading. 

No points, just judgement


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Red/orange


Correct, usually orange as it's the colour the human eye finds easiest to spot.
They were black until 1965 until somebody pointed out that they never seemed to be able to find them in the wreckage.
10pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Any points for answering so quick


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's easier to watch posts as they come across instead of binge reading.
> 
> No points, just judgement


But if you sleep, or go out, you're going to come back to a shed load of posts sometimes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If I eat chocolate ice cream here, must I bring enough for everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I eat chocolate ice cream here, must I bring enough for everyone?


Up to you.
No one will be able to see if you eat it secretly.
And i don't like it anyway.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And i don't like it anyway.


Excellent. If I go get some is there something you'd like for me to get you my host?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do they often eat in Genoa,Italy, that is very rarely eaten anywhere else in the world?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Swan testies ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Excellent. If I go get some is there something you'd like for me to get you my host?


Cheese, beer, bacon, just the simple things in life.
Thanks for asking, you're accruing points nicely now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Swan testies ?



Nope.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay it's an adored and protected animal.


----------



## jaizei

Unicorns


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay it's an adored and protected animal.


Tortoises?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @AbdullaAli
> Eid Mubarek, my friend.


You too Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Unicorns


Not sure they're actually protected except In North Korea.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Eid Mubarak Adam, Abdulla and any other fasting friends


Thanks Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Tortoises?


Nope.
A mammal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You too Adam.


Yellow was asking after you earlier.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yellow was asking after you earlier.


Where? In the dark room or on chat 
Way too many unread pages for me to check....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here, in The Cold Dark Room.
She just wondered if you'd been about so i told her you'd popped in, but were probably busy with the Eid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

She'll be back tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She'll be back tomorrow, i hope.


I hope so too. She's such a nice girl


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I hope so too. She's such a nice girl


Yep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey I made any inquiry as to Abdulla's whereabouts as well, but I'm not a nice girl but I like nice girls


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey I made any inquiry as to Abdulla's whereabouts as well, but I'm not a nice girl but I like nice girls


All of this statement is true.
Except you probably like bad girls too.
@AbdullaAli, Ken was asking about you too, or was that on another thread?
Sorry, Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway what often protected, universally adored mammal is eaten as a delicacy in Genoa, but rarely anywhere else?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I feel as if many folks are MIA not just Newt.


I'm here. If anyone wants to PM to say anything at all, feel free to do so. 
I don't feel like posting things on the forum these days. I just feel like laying on the bed, listening to music, and eating snacks.
I'll try to post a little more. I did leave the house yesterday, but it was when everyone was inactive (timezones )....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm here. If anyone wants to PM to say anything at all, feel free to do so.
> I don't feel like posting things on the forum these days. I just feel like laying on the bed, listening to music, and eating snacks.
> I'll try to post a little more. I did leave the house yesterday, but it was when everyone was inactive (timezones )....


Careful with the snacks.......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That primate. I've forgotten the name of it but I know the one. I wouldn't be able to pick it out of a line up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That primate. I've forgotten the name of it but I know the one. I wouldn't be able to pick it out of a line up.


Not a primate, nope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a primate, nope.


*sigh*
Can I google it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> *sigh*
> Can I google it?


You can try for a lower score.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's silly o'clock here, so i must get 2 or 3 hours in before my friend Zac arrives.
it's his birthday as well as the Eid, so he should be happy.
So i'll see you all soon Cold Dark Roomers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm in the corner opposite the loo hole, so try not to step on me.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's silly o'clock here, so i must get 2 or 3 hours in before my friend Zac arrives.
> it's his birthday as well as the Eid, so he should be happy.
> So i'll see you all soon Cold Dark Roomers.


Bye Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And one more question for those of you after extra points.
What is it illegal to do in the sea around Greece that is okay pretty much anywhere else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye Adam!


See you later.
Have a good day on your bed or in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is it illegal to do in the sea around Greece that is okay pretty much anywhere else?


Have more than $60 on your person at any one time?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Who keeps making all that racket!?!


The man with the bud !


----------



## dmmj

The point system seems arbritary. Kind of like monkies on ritalin I prefer to curse the darkness.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late you're in.
> It's getting out that's the hard part.


is this the Cold Dark Room or Hotel California?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The Joker. Or Batman. Depends on how serious you want to be!


This is the hero the Middle East deserves:


#bat(wo)man


----------



## meech008

Wow guys I crashed hard for about 9 hours. And wake up to 9 pages!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have more than $60 on your person at any one time?


Maybe.
That Monopoly money Euro stuff falls apart when it gets wet.
But no the answer I was looking for.
But it is connected to the economy in a way.


----------



## Abdulla6169

meech008 said:


> Wow guys I crashed hard for about 9 hours. And wake up to 9 pages!


That's 180 posts.
Or 20 posts per hour. 
Which is a post every 3 minutes.
We can do better than that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The man with the bud !


I think the armadillos are thirsty.


----------



## meech008

It was a busy night! How are ya'll this morning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> The point system seems arbritary. Kind of like monkies on ritalin I prefer to curse the darkness.


Welcome to My Cold Dark Room.
Sometimes fixed, sometimes arbitrary.
Grab a Cold Dark Corner and a coffee and curse the Darkness.
It won't mind.
And have 2 pts for starters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> is this the Cold Dark Room or Hotel California?


Difficult to tell in the Dark.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the armadillos are thirsty.


I'll give them a drink
Just (singing)
'show me the way to armadillo...........!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> This is the hero the Middle East deserves:
> View attachment 139621
> 
> #bat(wo)man


I for one would like to see this film.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all! My first day of freedom - well it will be when I've finished the cleaning, the washing etc etc!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Wow guys I crashed hard for about 9 hours. And wake up to 9 pages!


Glad you slept well, Michelle.
It was busy in the Cold Dark Room last night.
Watch out for the armadillos.
They're newbies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> That's 180 posts.
> Or 20 posts per hour.
> Which is a post every 3 minutes.
> We can do better than that


I'm having enough trouble keeping up with the points already
i'm always behind on the thread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was a busy night! How are ya'll this morning?


Not too bad, though nobody has answered my questions.
And I think an armadillo bit me in the night.
You?


----------



## meech008

Armadillos?!?! Where'd they come from?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all! My first day of freedom - well it will be when I've finished the cleaning, the washing etc etc!


We all have that to do.
Actually, that's not true, I usually don't.
And happy anniversary to Lola, sorry forgot to say yesterday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Armadillos?!?! Where'd they come from?


Bea (Moozillion) brought them in last night to keep the hedgehogs company.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I eat chocolate ice cream here, must I bring enough for everyone?


YES!!!!!! Silly boy- need you even ask?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We all have that to do.
> Actually, that's not true, I usually don't.
> And happy anniversary to Lola, sorry forgot to say yesterday.


Can't believe it's a whole year! He is out in the garden enjoying his new 'sun room'
It's been busy in here!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> It's easier to watch posts as they come across instead of binge reading.
> 
> No points, just judgement


Hey, I like that phrase: "binge reading"!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!!!! Silly boy- need you even ask?


I'll have a raspberry ripple- with a flake please! Not fond of choc ice cream


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway what often protected, universally adored mammal is eaten as a delicacy in Genoa, but rarely anywhere else?


All i know is, it better NOT be cats...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can't believe it's a whole year! He is out in the garden enjoying his new 'sun room'
> It's been busy in here!


Well, bless him.
Bless him indeed.
Don't we get attached to the little things?
I wouldn't have believed it possible four years ago.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Armadillos?!?! Where'd they come from?


Burrowed into the Cold Dark Room during the night. They are nocturnal and are amazing diggers: they can undermine a house foundation!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, I like that phrase: "binge reading"!!!!


Yeah, I noticed that.
I'll use that myself i think.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have more than $60 on your person at any one time?


Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> All i know is, it better NOT be cats...


Nope not cats.


----------



## Lyn W

Is the answer Panda?
There was a film about the Italian fashion industry called 'The Devil Wears Panda' wasn't there?
Maybe they eat the meat and use the fur


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is the answer Panda?
> There was a film about the Italian fashion industry called 'The Devil Wears Panda' wasn't there?
> Maybe they eat the meat and use the fur


That was "The Devil Drives Lada" about cars, silly.
Nope, not Panda.


----------



## Moozillion

Manatee. Yes, I cheated, but the suspense was killing me!!!! 
I love Google! I want to have its baby...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> Manatee. Yes, I cheated, but the suspense was killing me!!!!
> I love Google! I want to have its baby...


People used to eat it here until it was made illegal. Some relatives say it tastes great, which is very disgusting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Manatee. Yes, I cheated, but the suspense was killing me!!!!
> I love Google! I want to have its baby...


Really?
Manatee?
They are bad.
The answer I was looking for was dolphin!
It's called musciame on menus and they won't tell you what it is, so be careful.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really?
> Manatee?
> They are bad.
> The answer I was looking for was dolphin!
> It's called musciame on menus and they won't tell you what it is, so be careful.


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


Yep, 2 pts.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really?
> Manatee?
> They are bad.
> The answer I was looking for was dolphin!
> It's called musciame on menus and they won't tell you what it is, so be careful.


Well you could be forgiven if you didn't eat in on porpoise.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Well you could be forgiven if you didn't eat in on porpoise.


I AM GOING TO HELL FOR LAUGHING AT THIS. 
DOLPHIN EATING ISNT COOL.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well you could be forgiven if you didn't eat in on porpoise.


Well said doll, fin-ish off by answering what it is you can't do in the sea off Greece, but you can most other places in the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I AM GOING TO HELL FOR LAUGHING AT THIS.
> DOLPHIN EATING ISNT COOL.


All is acceptable in the cyber-kingdom of the Cold Dark Room.
No one actually eats dolphin in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well said doll, fin-ish off by answering what it is you can't do in the sea off Greece, but you can most other places in the world.


Wee?
Remove any objects in case they are artefacts?
Skinny Dip?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All is acceptable in the cyber-kingdom of the Cold Dark Room.
> No one actually eats dolphin in here.


Since this is a kingdom, I claim the iron throne:


lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Closest to your second guess.
You can't go scuba diving for the reason you mentioned, they're too frightened people will find and steal something valuable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

10 years or so back some men stole six sheep from the village of Mungford in Norfolk.
They got five hidden in the back but one had to sit in the passenger seat.
They disguised it as they were driving through Watton, by putting a trilby hat on it's head.
They got caught.


----------



## Lyn W

Ooohh a challen


Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10 years or so back some men stole six sheep from the village of Mungford in Norfolk.
> They got five hidden in the back but one had to sit in the passenger seat.
> They disguised it as they were driving through Watton, by putting a trilby hat on it's head.
> They got caught.


What Baaaaaed men!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10 years or so back some men stole six sheep from the village of Mungford in Norfolk.
> They got five hidden in the back but one had to sit in the passenger seat.
> They disguised it as they were driving through Watton, by putting a trilby hat on it's head.
> They got caught.


Surely you jest!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just found 3 new born snails at the bottom of my paddling pool half drowned. Have no idea how they got on there and howling they were there.

All 3 are alive and me and my bro made them an enclosure with a layer of peat and sphagnum moss on top (what people on the web say is best)
And they have some lambs lettuce and a slice of courgette.


----------



## spud's_mum

We are going to keep them until they get a bit bigger and then we will release them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Surely you jest!!!!


Nope, quite true.
What does the previous Archbishop of Canterbury's left year have in common with Adam's (the first man, not me) belly button ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> We are going to keep them until they get a bit bigger and then we will release them


Keep them in a Cold Dark Corner for a couple of days and they should be fine.
Good afternoon, I like snails.


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> Just found 3 new born snails at the bottom of my paddling pool half drowned. Have no idea how they got on there and howling they were there.
> 
> All 3 are alive and me and my bro made them an enclosure with a layer of peat and sphagnum moss on top (what people on the web say is best)
> And they have some lambs lettuce and a slice of courgette.
> View attachment 139630
> 
> View attachment 139631


You S-NAILED it! 
Snails are really cool.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Keep them in a Cold Dark Corner for a couple of days and they should be fine.
> Good afternoon, I like snails.


With garlic butter?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> With garlic butter?


They are so tiny, i don't think they'll make a meal.

... Wait a little til they've grown
I jk I jk 
I need name suggestions!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> With garlic butter?


Knew you were going to say that.
Actually, yes.
Here they do a small stripey snail in a spicy soup.
The soup's nice, but the snails are horrid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> They are so tiny, i don't think they'll make a meal.
> 
> ... Wait a little til they've grown
> I jk I jk
> I need name suggestions!!!!!


Snail names ?
' Gastro' and 'Pod' ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, quite true.
> What does the previous Archbishop of Canterbury's left year have in common with Adam's (the first man, not me) belly button ?


I Believe the Archbishops ear was artificial for want of a better word.
So given that Adam wasn't born assume his BB was too.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just found 3 new born snails at the bottom of my paddling pool half drowned. Have no idea how they got on there and howling they were there.
> 
> All 3 are alive and me and my bro made them an enclosure with a layer of peat and sphagnum moss on top (what people on the web say is best)
> And they have some lambs lettuce and a slice of courgette.
> View attachment 139630
> 
> View attachment 139631


I've never heard snails howling!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I've never heard snails howling!


Whoops! It's meant to say "how long"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I Believe the Archbishops ear was artificial for want of a better word.
> So given that Adam wasn't born assume his BB was too.


Pretty much the right answer.
Adam didn't have a belly button as he was not born of woman.
The Archbishop's ear was also covered with skin and none functional.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty much the right answer.
> Adam didn't have a belly button as he was not born of woman.
> The Archbishop's ear was also covered with skin and none functional.


It was only there to keep his mitre from falling over his eyes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was only there to keep his mitre from falling over his eyes


Actually, it always looked a bit lop-sided.
It mitre fallen off.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, it always looked a bit lop-sided.
> It mitre fallen off.


Don't know how he'd cope with that. He may have been cross


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

After The Flood what did God allow Noah and his family to do with sheep that had been forbidden before ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After The Flood what did God allow Noah and his family to do with sheep that had been forbidden before ?


Now there is typically Welsh response that I could give to that, but assuming that they didn't have wellies and having studied Scripture I think the answer is eat them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now there is typically Welsh response that I could give to that, but assuming that they didn't have wellies and having studied Scripture I think the answer is eat them.


10pts.
No wellies at this time.
Yes, before this they ate fruit and veg and only after the Flood did God allow them to eat "Every living thing that moves."
Bit dangerous considering there were only two of everything.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10pts.
> No wellies at this time.
> Yes, before this they ate fruit and veg and only after the Flood did God allow them to eat "Every living thing that moves."
> Bit dangerous considering there were only two of everything.


Good argument for cannibalism too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who said about whom, "It was like being hit over the head with a Valentine's card" ?


----------



## Lyn W

Did you hear about the clown that was eaten by cannibals? They complained the food tasted funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good argument for cannibalism too!


Never tried that.
What's it like ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the clown that was eaten by cannibals? They complained the food tasted funny.


I posted that on pretend chat a while back.
Tommy Cooper again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I posted that on pretend chat a while back.
> Tommy Cooper again.


That's probably where I remembered it from then!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never tried that.
> What's it like ?


No idea - my microwave isn't big enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No idea - my microwave isn't big enough


Mines bust.
But I do like to watch the pretty lights and listen to it go "PING"!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who said about whom, "It was like being hit over the head with a Valentine's card" ?


Christopher Plummer said this about Julie Andrews while making "The Sound of Music".


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Christopher Plummer said this about Julie Andrews while making "The Sound of Music".


Shut von Trapp!
Would never have got that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The artist Caravaggio was once arrested for throwing artichokes at a waiter.
What did he do to someone during a tennis match?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Shut von Trapp!
> Would never have got that!


Bit obscure, perhaps.
Eidel weiss you to be nice to me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The artist Caravaggio was once arrested for throwing artichokes at a waiter.
> What did he do to someone during a tennis match?


Well if it was the same waiter maybe the service was terrible so he threw his plate


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit obscure, perhaps.
> Eidel weiss you to be nice to me.


You are one of my favourite things so nun nicer to you than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The artist Caravaggio was once arrested for throwing artichokes at a waiter.
> What did he do to someone during a tennis match?


in a squabble over a tennis match, Caravaggio murdered his opponent.
However, modern historians believe this is a trifle unfair as it seems that Caravaggio was only trying to cut off the other guys testicles, not actually kill him.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> in a squabble over a tennis match, Caravaggio murdered his opponent.
> However, modern historians believe this is a trifle unfair as it seems that Caravaggio was only trying to cut off the other guys testicles, not actually kill him.


Bit drastic! All he had to say was 'new balls please'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bit drastic! All he had to say was 'new balls please'


Better than serving a prison sentence.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Guys! 10 pages?? I think you need to open the door every once and a while


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guys! 10 pages?? I think you need to open the door every once and a while


Hello, Yellow.
It's difficult to find the door in the dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If someone walks up to a man in Burma, and says to him, " Your department store is open, even at weekends.", what does he mean?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If someone walks up to a man in Burma, and says to him, " Your department store is open, even at weekends.", what does he mean?


It means the store is open during the entire week?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

A few months ago they found the first warm-blooded fish (to be found  ). 
It's called the Opah, and looks like a giant orange moon, (Opah=moonfish) t can heat it's body temperature up to 5'c (yay! ) warmer than it's surrounding environment, which is a good thing, because it lives down in the ocean where everything is usually transparent and has a million yes. (Kidding...)
Other fish, like Tuna and Sharks, can keep themselves warm by parting blood vessels during their scavenges into the deep, but must keep it short to prevent their organs from going plhhhb. 
I thought it was interesting... people just overlooked something they saw all the time, but taking a closer look paid off.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yellow.
> It's difficult to find the door in the dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It means the store is open during the entire week?


Nope, he is being polite, but means something different.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If someone walks up to a man in Burma, and says to him, " Your department store is open, even at weekends.", what does he mean?


They are members of the Freemasons?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> A few months ago they found the first warm-blooded fish (to be found  ).
> It's called the Opah, and looks like a giant orange moon, (Opah=moonfish) t can heat it's body temperature up to 5'c (yay! ) warmer than it's surrounding environment, which is a good thing, because it lives down in the ocean where everything is usually transparent and has a million yes. (Kidding...)
> Other fish, like Tuna and Sharks, can keep themselves warm by parting blood vessels during their scavenges into the deep, but must keep it short to prevent their organs from going plhhhb.
> I thought it was interesting... people just overlooked something they saw all the time, but taking a closer look paid off.


Yes, I saw this, and it is very interesting.
Always look closely at what may be right under your nose.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> A few months ago they found the first warm-blooded fish (to be found  ).
> It's called the Opah, and looks like a giant orange moon, (Opah=moonfish) t can heat it's body temperature up to 5'c (yay! ) warmer than it's surrounding environment, which is a good thing, because it lives down in the ocean where everything is usually transparent and has a million yes. (Kidding...)
> Other fish, like Tuna and Sharks, can keep themselves warm by parting blood vessels during their scavenges into the deep, but must keep it short to prevent their organs from going plhhhb.
> I thought it was interesting... people just overlooked something they saw all the time, but taking a closer look paid off.


They've given it a tv show
called The Opah Swimfree Show


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They are members of the Freemasons?


Nope, what could be open that he's subtly trying to tell him?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, what could be open that he's subtly trying to tell him?


Something that could be open - his flies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They've given it a tv show
> called The Opah Swimfree Show


Where it sings opahra.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Something that could be open - his flies?


Yep, 5 pts.
it's a polite way of informing someone he's flying low.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where it sings opahra.


yes accompanied by a piano Tuna


----------



## Abdulla6169

I stole an opah once.
I feel gill-ty.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm on a sea food diet.
I see food, then I eat it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

George Scott, the man who introduced football to Burma says in his diary.
"Stepped on something soft and wobbly, lit a match, found it was a dead Chinaman.".


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I stole an opah once.
> I feel gill-ty.


Did you sell it on the 'net


----------



## Abdulla6169

Fish are really smart, because they go in schools....
I shore like these jokes.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Did you sell it on the 'net


It would be dangerous selling an endangered fish on line.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It would be dangerous selling an endangered fish on line.


Unless it were a spammerhead.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I steal money all the time from the river bank.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The noted character actor Clive Morton was once on tour with Sir John Gielgud.
After Sir John had ignored him completely for several weeks, Morton plucked up the courage and went and knocked on the great actor's door.
Gielgud opened it and said, "Thank God it's you, for one moment I thought it was going to be that ghastly bore Clive Morton."


----------



## Abdulla6169

You thought I was a Gamer guy?
.
.
.
No, I'm a gay mer-guy.
*steals your boyfriend and swims back to the ocean*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Did you know a kiwi fruit uses more than it's own weight in aviation fuel to get from New Zealand to Europe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why does the actor Edward Woodward have 4 ds in his name?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> They've given it a tv show
> called The Opah Swimfree Show


I thought you were serious for a few seconds.
The Pun Master strikes again!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you know a kiwi fruit uses more than it's own weight in aviation fuel to get from New Zealand to Europe?


...How did you even calculate that??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...How did you even calculate that.


Goodness, it wasn't me.
Some other person with too much time on their hands, i guess.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Thinking of some really bad puns, ( you guys were doing pretty good ) my sister made the worst pun, ever, in the kitchen at work last week...
In context, this makes sense, so I'll let you know we were talking about sandwiches and what cheese we like on there 
*Tall Dave- I like cheese jokes. 
(He's very tall)
*Sydney- They're cheesey! 
One of those jokes that are just _ so _cringe worthy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, it wasn't me.
> Some other person with too much time on their hands, i guess.


*Cough
No, just kidding


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thinking of some really bad puns, ( you guys were doing pretty good ) my sister made the worst pun, ever, in the kitchen at work last week...
> In context, this makes sense, so I'll let you know we were talking about sandwiches and what cheese we like on there
> *Tall Dave- I like cheese jokes.
> (He's very tall)
> *Sydney- They're cheesey!
> One of those jokes that are just _ so _cringe worthy.


Terrible joke, but bonus point for including cheese.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I steal money all the time from the river bank.


I don't need to I use my Visa Delta card


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why does the actor Edward Woodward have 4 ds in his name?


Because without them he would be Ewar Woowar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Because without them he would be Ewar Woowar?


Correct.
10 points!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> 10 points!


Well that was easy pickings!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which actor said,"My chief regret of all my years in the theatre was that I couldn't sit in the audience and watch me" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that was easy pickings!


Some are very easy, some are difficult, some trap questions and some nearly impossible.
The Cold Dark Room is not predictable.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which actor said,"My chief regret of all my years in the theatre was that I couldn't sit in the audience and watch me" ?


Living or dead?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some are very easy, some are difficult, some trap questions and some nearly impossible.
> The Cold Dark Room is not predictable.


Richard E Grant?
Richard Harris?
Hugh Grant?
John Hurt?
Ian McKellen?
Dane Judi Dench?
Helen Mirren?

Am I getting warm?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Living or dead?


Dead (according to Google).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dead.
Died 1942


Lyn W said:


> Richard E Grant?
> Richard Harris?
> Hugh Grant?
> John Hurt?
> Ian McKellen?
> Dane Judi Dench?
> Helen Mirren?
> 
> Am I getting warm?


No.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Dead (according to Google).


Thanks Abdulla Wish I'd seen your post before typing all those names in mine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Dead (according to Google).


You found it using Google?
Wow!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Dane Judi Dench?QUOTE]




That should be 'Dame; Judi Dench - unless she's changed her nationality


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You found it using Google?
> Wow!


It was really easy. Just copy and paste the quote and Google it (to find the actor's name). Then Google the actor....


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> It was really easy. Just copy and paste the quote and Google it (to find the actor's name). Then Google the actor....


Well come on then tell us the answer!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Well come on then tell us the answer!


J.B. (John Barrymore).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There's an old country song, “When you leave Armadillo, turn out the lights". So maybe I took some liberty with the armadillo bit, but the turning off the lights seems proper for “the cold, dark room "


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> J.B. (John Barrymore).


Would never have got that - never heard of him. I hope Adam is generous with his points for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> J.B. (John Barrymore).


Correct!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There's an old country song, “When you leave Armadillo, turn out the lights". So maybe I took some liberty with the armadillo bit, but the turning off the lights seems proper for “the cold, dark room "


I like that.
And it's clever.
The Room song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Peter O'Toole was once out on one of his benders in Soho when he suggested to his friends that they went to the theatre.
They were watching the play when O'Toole nudged his neighbour and said, "This bit is brilliant, this is the bit where I come on. oh ******!"


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like that.
> And it's clever.
> The Room song.


I think your room song should be Ain't No Sunshine! by Bill Withers
Of course he isn't with us, but that's what we'll all do without sun or with too much of it.
We need to strike a happy medium, if we can catch one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John Barrymore also said, "Love is the delightful interval between meeting a girl and discovering she looks like a haddock."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think your room song should be Ain't No Sunshine! by Bill Withers
> Of course he isn't with us, but that's what we'll all do without sun or with too much of it.
> We need to strike a happy medium, if we can catch one.


I don't believe in contacting the dead or prognostication, but hitting psychics is uncalled for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Identify the following :
"They puff out their hair like a cat, raise one front foot and the hop menacingly from side to side, roaring with all the fury of a blocked drain."


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Identify the following :
> "They puff out their hair like a cat, raise one front foot and the hop menacingly from side to side, roaring with all the fury of a blocked drain."


Grizzly bear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Grizzly bear.


Nope.
Smaller.
Hi, Tina


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Smaller.
> Hi, Tina


Hello. Raccoon. Or badger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Hello. Raccoon. Or badger.


Getting closer.
it's an anteater! 
Part of the elaborate play-sequences of young giant anteaters known as bluff charging.


----------



## leigti

I never would have got that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The average pencil can draw a single line for 35 miles before it runs out.
But you might have to sharpen it a bit sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of pencils.
And anteaters.
What could you do to an anteater with a pencil?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The average pencil can draw a single line for 35 miles before it runs out.
> But you might have to sharpen it a bit sometimes.


You'd need a bloomin' big ruler to do that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You'd need a bloomin' big ruler to do that!


They probably used one of those lovely wheels on a handle that go click every time it turns a full revolution.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They probably used one of those lovely wheels on a handle that go click every time it turns a full revolution.


A trundle wheel - I've got one of those in school.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A trundle wheel - I've got one of those in school.


I stole one from school.
Don't know what happened to it.
Expect someone nicked it, dreadful behaviour.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of pencils.
> And anteaters.
> What could you do to an anteater with a pencil?


They could be lead astray.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I stole one from school.
> Don't know what happened to it.
> Expect someone nicked it, dreadful behaviour.


It was me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was me!


Do you think you could wheel it out to Morocco for me ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They could be lead astray.


Or give it a nib-ble, but that would be pointless.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you think you could wheel it out to Morocco for me ?


Sure I'll fit it with a sat nav so I don't get lost.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Although it's tongue is 16 inches long, the standard anteater has a small mouth that could be blocked by inserting a pencil.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or give it a nib-ble, but that would be pointless.


I'm not going to be drawn into this


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I'm not going to be drawn into this


That may erase a few laughs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not going to be drawn into this


Yeah, write!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, write!


2B or not 2B that is the question


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Although it's tongue is 16 inches long, the standard anteater has a small mouth that could be blocked by inserting a pencil.


Why would anyone want to do that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why would anyone want to do that?


To stop it supping on your ant farm?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To stop it supping on your ant farm?


 I think every home should have an anteater - a natural way to get rid of the little blighters.


----------



## Lyn W

I've been popping in and out of your CDR all afternoon, but I have to leave for a while now to go dandy collecting as I can't find ay in here.
So see you later Adam, have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've been popping in and out of your CDR all afternoon, but I have to leave for a while now to go dandy collecting as I can't find ay in here.
> So see you later Adam, have fun.


Byeeee!
No, no dandelions in here, they're all out with Tidgy.
But we do have anteaters and therefore not many ants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What would happen if you got a hug from a giant anteater?


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> They are so tiny, i don't think they'll make a meal.
> 
> ... Wait a little til they've grown
> I jk I jk
> I need name suggestions!!!!!


Google famous racehorses and give them those names!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> in a squabble over a tennis match, Caravaggio murdered his opponent.
> However, modern historians believe this is a trifle unfair as it seems that Caravaggio was only trying to cut off the other guys testicles, not actually kill him.


Oh, well that's alright then!


----------



## johnsonnboswell

2B is better than not 2B. Preferred pencil lead hardness. Easier to erase, too.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> George Scott, the man who introduced football to Burma says in his diary.
> "Stepped on something soft and wobbly, lit a match, found it was a dead Chinaman.".


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The noted character actor Clive Morton was once on tour with Sir John Gielgud.
> After Sir John had ignored him completely for several weeks, Morton plucked up the courage and went and knocked on the great actor's door.
> Gielgud opened it and said, "Thank God it's you, for one moment I thought it was going to be that ghastly bore Clive Morton."


Sounds like Gielgud could be a real jerk... ...now I'm disappointed in him.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you know a kiwi fruit uses more than it's own weight in aviation fuel to get from New Zealand to Europe?


Wait...what????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> 2B is better than not 2B. Preferred pencil lead hardness. Easier to erase, too.


I like 2B 2.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like Gielgud could be a real jerk... ...now I'm disappointed in him.


Sometimes a ghastly man, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wait...what????


Just trivia.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Because without them he would be Ewar Woowar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Easy 10 points for someone going begging.
What happens if you get hugged by a Giant anteater?


----------



## spud's_mum

Been partying.
Just got back
I'm soooo tired an it's not even late


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Easy 10 points for someone going begging.
> What happens if you get hugged by a Giant anteater?


Broken bones?
Claw slashes/gashes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Been partying.
> Just got back
> I'm soooo tired an it's not even late


Had fun though?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Broken bones?
> Claw slashes/gashes


Yep, 10 pts.
It's jokingly referred to as the ant-bear as it's hug can crush ribs.
Also, the inward curving claws can eviscerate you.
But he was only trying to be friendly!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eid Mubarek @Gillian Moore


Thanks very much Adam. 

Same to you,Wifey, and A BIG KISS and a HUG to Tidgy from Oli. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much Adam.
> 
> Same to you,Wifey, and A BIG KISS and a HUG to Tidgy from Oli. Hope to hear from you soon.


Hi Gillian hope you are OK I've not seen you here much lately.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had fun though?


Yeah, pulled a muscle in my back though 

I've never danced so much and my friend had me singing frozen in the microphone with her... Poor people
Although Before I started I made it very clear that I will not take responsibilities for ear damage lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much Adam.
> 
> Same to you,Wifey, and A BIG KISS and a HUG to Tidgy from Oli. Hope to hear from you soon.


Welcome to My Cold Dark Room Gillian.
have 2 points and find a nice Cold Corner to sit in and I'll try and see if I can find the coffee machine.
Wifey says hello and Tidgy is asleep but I'm sure will send Oli an extra special kiss when she awakes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, pulled a muscle in my back though
> 
> I've never danced so much and my friend had me singing frozen in the microphone with her... Poor people
> Although Before I started I made it very clear that I will not take responsibilities for ear damage lol


Pardon?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The dwarf anteater of South America lives in trees and apparently makes a nice stew.
They also eat squirrel which should come with the warning, "May contain nuts".


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian hope you are OK I've not seen you here much lately.


Hi Lyn and many thanks your message. As a mater of fact, I tried to send you a PM twice or three times but I was unable to get it though. I kept receiving a message saying: 'You cannot send a PM to Lyn.' 'What?!' I thought. And I don't know why, this only takes place when I TRY to PM you-strange isn't it. 

Yes, you're right: I haven't been been on these threads recently, and for a reason, I can assure you. How can I PM you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to My Cold Dark Room Gillian.
> have 2 points and find a nice Cold Corner to sit in and I'll try and see if I can find the coffee machine.
> Wifey says hello and Tidgy is asleep but I'm sure will send Oli an extra special kiss when she awakes.


Thanks the warm welcome and love to all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pardon?


She said she had a missile in her back yard


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn and many thanks your message. As a mater of fact, I tried to send you a PM twice or three times but I was unable to get it though. I kept receiving a message saying: 'You cannot send a PM to Lyn.' 'What?!' I thought. And I don't know why, this only takes place when I TRY to PM you-strange isn't it.
> 
> Yes, you're right: I haven't been been on these threads recently, and for a reason, I can assure you. How can I PM you?


I discovered this week that I hadn't ticked the box to allow PMs so I have now done that and should be able to get them now. So if you want to try again I will look out for the inbox alert. If it still doesn't work I will PM you to start the chat then it should be OK


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The dwarf anteater of South America lives in trees and apparently makes a nice stew.
> They also eat squirrel which should come with the warning, "May contain nuts".


Much like your Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I discovered this week that I hadn't ticked the box to allow PMs so I have now done that and should be able to get them now. So if you want to try again I will look out for the inbox alert. If it still doesn't work I will PM you to start the chat then it should be OK


Thanks a lot. I'll give it a try IMMY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W


Lyn W said:


> She said she had a missile in her back yard


A Miss Lyle in her bank's hard ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Much like your Cold Dark Room!


No, that's "Does contain nuts."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which country had the highest suicide rate in the world according to 2003 figures ?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot. I'll give it a try IMMY.


I can't work out what immy is Gillian I'm not very good on text speak.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I discovered this week that I hadn't ticked the box to allow PMs so I have now done that and should be able to get them now. So if you want to try again I will look out for the inbox alert. If it still doesn't work I will PM you to start the chat then it should be OK


I tried to send you a PM right away, bt got the same message: 'You cannot start a conv. with Lyn, W.'


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I can't work out what immy is Gillian I'm not very good on text speak.


Immy means mmediately.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I tried to send yooou you a PM right away, bt got the same message: 'You cannot start a conv. with Lyn, W.'


I'll have another look but definitely ticked box. I will pm you .


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'll have another look but definitely ticked box. I will pm you .


I'd very much appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I tried to send you a PM right away, bt got the same message: 'You cannot start a conv. with Lyn, W.'


Conversation started Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which country had the highest suicide rate in the world according to 2003 figures ?


Switzerland?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Switzerland?


Nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.


Hmmm thought Dignitas would have boosted figures there


----------



## Lyn W

Ok looking at population what about China?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's done by number per 100,000 of the population.
Nope, a small country beginning with L?


----------



## Lyn W

Luxembourg?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bit further east.


----------



## Lyn W

Lithuania?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lithuania?


Yep, 4 times higher than the USA and 3 times higher than the UK and it's neighbouring countries.
And nobody knows why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Do ship's Captains have the legal right to marry people ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do ship's Captains have the legal right to marry people ?


Certainly! As long as it's not their first mate.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do ship's Captains have the legal right to marry people ?


I've always heard that they do. And what about Lithuania?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Certainly! As long as it's not their first mate.


Well, yeeess, but can they conduct a ceremony and legalize the marriage between two other people?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I've always heard that they do. And what about Lithuania?


No, they can't, unless they're also a minister, or a judge or whatever.
This was all made up for romantic films.
And Lithuania had the highest suicide rate in the world by a long margin in 2003.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Lithuania had the highest suicide rate in the world by a long margin in 2003.


78.6% of statistics are made up and not real.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 78.6% of statistics are made up and not real.


78.4% actually.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 78.6% of statistics are made up and not real.


Well I'm 99.9% sure that I am going to be in bed in the next 15 mins.
So I will have to leave you kids to have fun.
Don't behave yourselves too much I want some smiles waiting for me tomorrow.
Take care all and nighty night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Do lemmings jump off cliffs ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do lemmings jump off cliffs ?


Cliff's what?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm definitely going now - see you tomorrow
Bye bye!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Cliff's what?


Tour bus?
Night, Lyn, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do lemmings jump off cliffs ?


No! Totally a modern myth, started by Disney!!!!


----------



## meech008

Hello friends! How is everybody?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No! Totally a modern myth, started by Disney!!!!


That's right, though it has some basis on old legends.
The people of those cold climes couldn't understand how in the early spring there were only a few lemmings about and by midsummer there'd be thousands of them. So they had stories and legends that told of them 'falling out of the sky'.
Now, as Bea says, Disney got the wrong end of the stick and thought it meant jumping off cliffs.
So for their 1958 nature documentary "White Wilderness" they rounded up thousands of lemmings and drove them over the edge of a cliff to make good TV . The voice-over pronounced how the survivors which ended up in the river would be drowned. That bit at least was probably true.
The Film won the Oscar that year for Best Documentary and the rest is 'history'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello friends! How is everybody?


Hi, Michelle.
Have a coffee.
Just trying to work out a classification for monocotyledons.


----------



## meech008

It's a little late for coffee I think, how about a ginger beer? I brought enough to share. How was everyone's day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's a little late for coffee I think, how about a ginger beer? I brought enough to share. How was everyone's day?


That'd be nice thanks.
Good day, nice and relaxed as usual.
Yours?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who invented the steam engine?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who invented the steam engine?


Some bastard with more water than he knew what to do with I'm thinking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some bastard with more water than he knew what to do with I'm thinking.


Actually, yes.
Without giving away the full answer, the inventor and his mates went down the pub one night, got drunk and left the steam engine going.
It exploded and destroyed several buildings. Water was not in short supply there.


----------



## meech008

Thomas Savery?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear, wifey wants an early night.
See you all in the morning, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thomas Savery?


Before i go then, a good answer but no.
People think of Stevenson or Trevithick( first high pressure stem engine and steam locomotive), the latter causing the explosion I mentioned, but Savery's still wasn't actually the first.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, 4 times higher than the USA and 3 times higher than the UK and it's neighbouring countries.
> And nobody knows why.


Insufficient lithium


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Insufficient lithium


I actually just read that in 2004 it was still number one, with 16 times more suicides per 100,000 than than US.
Lithium?
is that right.
help!
Wifey's got me........................................................................................


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually just read that in 2004 it was still number one, with 16 times more suicides per 100,000 than than US.
> Lithium?
> is that right.
> help!
> Wifey's got me........................................................................................


She wants to spend time with you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, I'd like to light a small candle over here for Mini, okay. Not to bring light to the cold, dark room, but for, you know, healing. Do I have your blessings?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's right, though it has some basis on old legends.
> The people of those cold climes couldn't understand how in the early spring there were only a few lemmings about and by midsummer there'd be thousands of them. So they had stories and legends that told of them 'falling out of the sky'.
> Now, as Bea says, Disney got the wrong end of the stick and thought it meant jumping off cliffs.
> So for their 1958 nature documentary "White Wilderness" they rounded up thousands of lemmings and drove them over the edge of a cliff to make good TV . The voice-over pronounced how the survivors which ended up in the river would be drowned. That bit at least was probably true.
> The Film won the Oscar that year for Best Documentary and the rest is 'history'.


What? They killed all those lemmings to make a good film? How barbaric!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My Cold Dark Room is your home too, Ken.
You're welcome.
I will light a candle myself as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Clocks went back again last night, the third time change this year so far.
Silly Morocco.
Doesn't matter much in The Cold Dark Room but, if my friend Zac has forgotten, he'll be an hour late instead of here in ten minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cold Dark Room best wishes going out to Big Bertha.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Clocks went back again last night, the third time change this year so far.
> Silly Morocco.
> Doesn't matter much in The Cold Dark Room but, if my friend Zac has forgotten, he'll be an hour late instead of here in ten minutes.


Good morning Adam!
It must be very confusing being a time traveller in Morocco.
So are you back on BST now?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cold Dark Room best wishes going out to Big Bertha.


I was just going to say the same thing about lighting a candle for her as well myself!
I swear you can read my mind sometimes - which is quite worrying!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Adam!
> It must be very confusing being a time traveller in Morocco.
> So are you back on BST now?


Morning, Lyn.
Yes, same time as you lot now, Casablanca Time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was just going to say the same thing about lighting a candle for her as well myself!
> I swear you can read my mind sometimes - which is quite worrying!!


Not at all.
I think we're quite similar in many regards.
Lucky us.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all.
> I think we're quite similar in many regards.
> Lucky us.


Maybe not so lucky for everyone else though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe not so lucky for everyone else though!


Partly why I opened up My Cold Dark Room. 
Abandon hope all ye who enter here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Partly why I opened up My Cold Dark Room.
> Abandon hope all ye who enter here.


A very good move indeed!!


----------



## Lyn W

Its quite dull, grey and damp here in Wales again today, but now Lola has his sun room (basically a huge piece of plexiglass bent over between a wall and tent pegs) He has a large dry sheltered area on his grass which he can go out on later.

What are you Wifey and Zac up to today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's teaching English this morning, Tidgy's eating weeds and Zac and I will discuss the weeks news events and talk for a couple of hours before he has to go see his gran.
However, he's 25 mins late, so I think he's forgotten to change his clocks.
Then I'm back to taxonomy and monocotyledons. 
Got any plans?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What? They killed all those lemmings to make a good film? How barbaric!!


And it got an Oscar for heaven's sake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all you denizens of My Cold Dark Room.
Morning armadillos.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's teaching English this morning, Tidgy's eating weeds and Zac and I will discuss the weeks news events and talk for a couple of hours before he has to go see his gran.
> However, he's 25 mins late, so I think he's forgotten to change his clocks.
> Then I'm back to taxonomy and monocotyledons.
> Got any plans?


May be going for a picnic with some of the family or it may become a BBQ - depends on the weather really.
But nothing academic for me today - or for the next 6 weeks!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all you denizens of My Cold Dark Room.
> Morning armadillos.


,,,,oops forgot the armadillos! A belated good morning to them too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Spanish inventor Jeronimo de Ayanz y Beaumont patented the steam engine in 1606, but steam power to produce mechanical movement goes back even further.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> May be going for a picnic with some of the family or it may become a BBQ - depends on the weather really.
> But nothing academic for me today - or for the next 6 weeks!!


It's all academic really.
And so's the Cold Dark Room.
Hope the weather is good for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ,,,,oops forgot the armadillos! A belated good morning to them too!


Hmmm.
i'm going to have to send someone out to find some ants.
Shouldn't be difficult, lots of ants here in Morocco.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> i'm going to have to send someone out to find some ants.
> Shouldn't be difficult, lots of ants here in Morocco.


I'll bring some back from the picnic if we go. They are always uninvited guests.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll bring some back from the picnic if we go. They are always uninvited guests.


Don't bring back any wasps, please.
No wasp eaters in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't bring back any wasps, please.
> No wasp eaters in here.


Ok no wasps, and I'll leave the bumble bees to carry on doing what they do best with pollen and their furry legs!


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning everyone!
I'm eating a very healthy breakfast
...a cornetto haha


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> I'm eating a very healthy breakfast
> ...a cornetto haha


Teenagers! * Tuts loudly*


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Teenagers! * Tuts loudly*


 what can I say


----------



## spud's_mum

Getting a tad worried about spud. 
Last night he burrowed in an unusual place (I thought nothing of it) and then this morning he got up and started to burrow under his cuttlebone...
And then under the rock.

He never burrows when lights are on.
I'm getting worried


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> I'm eating a very healthy breakfast
> ...a cornetto haha


Just one....?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> what can I say


How about 'would anyone else like one?' hint hint!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Getting a tad worried about spud.
> Last night he burrowed in an unusual place (I thought nothing of it) and then this morning he got up and started to burrow under his cuttlebone...
> And then under the rock.
> 
> He never burrows when lights are on.
> I'm getting worried


Could he be too warm? I'm sure I've read they burrow to cool down


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't bring back any wasps, please.
> No wasp eaters in here.


Maybe someone may fancy some waspberry ice cream !


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Could he be too warm? I'm sure I've read they burrow to cool down


It's actually quite cool, I just turned the lights in so it was only around 27 degrees in the hot spot  

I just cleaned his enclosure and put thick, fresh peat and he let out the biggest poop I've ever seen! 
However, it was rather green and soft. (Sorry for the details lol)

He is eating his breakfast now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hero of Alexandria made a steam powered ball called the aiol


Lyn W said:


> Ok no wasps, and I'll leave the bumble bees to carry on doing what they do best with pollen and their furry legs!


Bumble bees are most welcome.
I like bumble bees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> I'm eating a very healthy breakfast
> ...a cornetto haha


Which flavour?
Morning.
And morning Spud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Teenagers! * Tuts loudly*


Hello and welcome to my Cold Dark Room where we can sit about and be punny.
Grab a nice dry corner and have a coffee, or a cornetto.
And have 2 pts to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Getting a tad worried about spud.
> Last night he burrowed in an unusual place (I thought nothing of it) and then this morning he got up and started to burrow under his cuttlebone...
> And then under the rock.
> 
> He never burrows when lights are on.
> I'm getting worried


I think torts get more confident as they get older and start to test themselves by climbing and digging more.
Tidgy has been doing a lot of digging this summer, maybe the heat, maybe practice for eggs, I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just one....?


Yeah, like the ad.
"Just one Cornetto.
Give it to me."
" Not flipping likely,
They're two fifty."


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which flavour?
> Morning.
> And morning Spud.


Morning
And morning Tidgy.

It was mint flavour


----------



## meech008

Good morning ya'll. How everyone had a pleasant night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning
> And morning Tidgy.
> 
> It was mint flavour


Mint's a vegetable.
So must be healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning ya'll. How everyone had a pleasant night.


Morning, Michelle.
Yep, though we lost an hour because of the clock change.
Plans for the day?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning
> And morning Tidgy.
> 
> It was mint flavour


Aw you can keep those then - now if it had been strawberry................mmmmmm!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> Yep, though we lost an hour because of the clock change.
> Plans for the day?


I need to go to the store today to get groceries for the week. I think it will be a lazy day today other than that. How about yourself?


----------



## spud's_mum

On to my 2nd ice cream...
A kitkat cornetto


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> On to my 2nd ice cream...
> A kitkat cornetto


Not seen those are they new or are you mixing and matching them yourself?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I need to go to the store today to get groceries for the week. I think it will be a lazy day today other than that. How about yourself?


More classification of plants in My Cold Dark Room today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> On to my 2nd ice cream...
> A kitkat cornetto


That sounds far too sweet for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you know that Walls have ears?

............they were sued when one was found in a tub of neopolitan


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Conversation started Gillian!


Thanks Lyn, appreciate your help.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Not seen those are they new or are you mixing and matching them yourself?


We bought them in a shop
... I had never seem them either so I assume they are new


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not seen those are they new or are you mixing and matching them yourself?


I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> i'm going to have to send someone out to find some ants.
> Shouldn't be difficult, lots of ants here in Morocco.


Good day Adam. 

MILLIONS here too. So just inform me if you need more!

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello friends! How is everybody?


So far so good. How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good. How are you?


Glad to see you here Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Switzerland?


I believe it's one of the Scandanavian countries, though I think they should be the last ones to complain, with all my respect for everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> We bought them in a shop
> ... I had never seem them either so I assume they are new


You'll have to report back they sound yummy.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good. How are you?


I'm very well, thank you. Hubby just came home from work so getting ready to make breakfast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As I nearly posted earlier, Hero of Alexandria made the first steam powered machine, the aeolipile in 100AD.
It was a ball that spun round but they never actually put it to any good use.
Never combined it with the railway that had been invented by Oreander of Corinth 600 years earlier but didn't use engines.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you know that Walls have ears?
> 
> ............they were sued when one was found in a tub of neopolitan


That must have pleased Mr Whippy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Lyn, appreciate your help.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Love to you and Oli from all in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More classification of plants in My Cold Dark Room today.


You'll never see them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Adam.
> 
> MILLIONS here too. So just inform me if you need more!
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Yep, please post as many ants as possible to help the armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You'll never see them!


I eat lots of carrots.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to report back they sound yummy.





It was nice. 
Bit sickly though.
It has a kit Kat for a flake 

I think I'll stick with my mint cornettos though


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I eat lots of carrots.


Wondered where they were all going - thought we had rabbits as well as armadillos in here too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the name of the 23rd tallest tree in the world?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 139794
> 
> It was nice.
> Bit sickly though.
> It has a kit Kat for a flake
> 
> I think I'll stick with my mint cornettos though


Give me a break! That's just another version of a 99


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the name of the 23rd tallest tree in the world?


Bill?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the name of the 23rd tallest tree in the world?


Woody? Twiggy?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, please post as many ants as possible to help the armadillos.


Goodness, Adam... you're one of a MILLION people who really make me LAUGH from my heart! 

Thank you.

Will send you as many ants as you want once work resumes: people are still on holiday here.


----------



## Lyn W

Redwood?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness, Adam... you're one of a MILLION people who really make me LAUGH from my heart!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Will send you as many ants as you want once work resumes: people are still on holiday here.


Thanks, Gillian.
The armadillos will have to go hungry 'til then.
Unless they eat cornettos


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the name of the 23rd tallest tree in the world?


Is it ADAM?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Redwood?


It is a Redwood, but it's actual 'Christian' name, like you were guessing earlier.
It's a very nice name.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> The armadillos will have to go hungry 'til then.
> Unless they eat cornettos


Better than nothing, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it ADAM?!


Ten points! 
It is indeed.


----------



## meech008

Score!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Better than nothing, isn't it?


Maybe, but they might become ill and need some antacid!


----------



## spud's_mum

I never get points anymore  
Your not very consistent with the point giving, are you Adam?


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe, but they might become ill and need some antacid!


Oh you are right, I hadn't taken that into consideration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I never get points anymore
> Your not very consistent with the point giving, are you Adam?


I do give point to every post, though sometimes negative points.
Answering a main question is 10 pts.
You had 107 points but I'm deducting one for questioning my consistency so 106.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe, but they might become ill and need some antacid!


I'm sure you could find the antidote Adam.
If they ate ants and ice cream would that give them antifreeze?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An army bomb unit was called to deal with a suspicious looking package outside the territorial army base in Bristol.
They blew up said package only to discover it contained leaflets explaining how to deal with suspicious looking packages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure you cold find the antidote Adam.
> If they ate ants and ice cream would that give them antifreeze?


It er mite.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It er mite.


Do you think they could suffer perman ant damage?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Since records began in 1580 how many humans have been recorded as being attacked by sharks?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Since records began in 1580 how many humans have been recorded as being attacked by sharks?


Working on an estimate of 100/year - 60000


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Working on an estimate of 100/year - 60000


Far, far less.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all.
> I think we're quite similar in many regards.
> Lucky us.


No comment!!!!  (...tee hee hee...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Partly why I opened up My Cold Dark Room.
> Abandon hope all ye who enter here.


"Abandon hope and embrace congenial silliness!!!"  
...but watch out for fast-flying puns!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Abandon hope and embrace congenial silliness!!!"
> ...but watch out for fast-flying puns!!!


And hungry armadillos.


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> I'm eating a very healthy breakfast
> ...a cornetto haha


What's a cornetto?


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I need to go to the store today to get groceries for the week. I think it will be a lazy day today other than that. How about yourself?



Way ahead of you, grocery shopping complete.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hero of Alexandria made a steam powered ball called the aiol
> 
> Bumble bees are most welcome.
> I like bumble bees.


Although honey bees can only sting once because the barbs on their stinger remain in their target and are fatally ripped from their bodies, many types of bumble bees have straight stingers with NO barbs, so they can sting multiple times. My poor sweet hubby can tell you how we found this out!!!!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> What's a cornetto?


I wondered the same thing! So i Googled it and it looks like it's almost the same thing as a drumstick in the states


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What's a cornetto?








Very sweet badger inspired ice cream.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Although honey bees can only sting once because the barbs on their stinger remain in their target and are fatally ripped from their bodies, many types of bumble bees have straight stingers with NO barbs, so they can sting multiple times. My poor sweet hubby can tell you how we found this out!!!!


Hope you didn't have to rush to BeER, er... Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Way ahead of you, grocery shopping complete.
> 
> View attachment 139805


Goodness!
Snacks for The Cold Dark Room or food for the week?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Although honey bees can only sting once because the barbs on their stinger remain in their target and are fatally ripped from their bodies, many types of bumble bees have straight stingers with NO barbs, so they can sting multiple times. My poor sweet hubby can tell you how we found this out!!!!


Quite true, most non-honey bees can sting multiple times.
And many wasps can sting only once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I wondered the same thing! So i Googled it and it looks like it's almost the same thing as a drumstick in the states


Drumstick?
That's a chicken leg!


----------



## meech008

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-asBs0XgH-...1600/Drumstick+AD+5.5in+x+4in+w.h_HighRes.jpg. it's ice cream!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-asBs0XgH-OU/U6P6wcxwf5I/AAAAAAAAQzY/us7gvE373Hk/s1600/Drumstick AD 5.5in x 4in w.h_HighRes.jpg. it's ice cream!


Hmmm.
As you say it looks similar to and is probably as overly-sweet and over-priced as the Cornetto.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Way ahead of you, grocery shopping complete.
> 
> View attachment 139805


all the essentials!


----------



## Lyn W

Ok so back to sharks...........3000


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only about 2300 in total, though I guess some weren't recorded.
A small number, equal to only 5% of the number of Americans recorded as being injured by toilets in 1996 which was 43,687 people.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only about 2300 in total, though I guess some weren't recorded.
> A small number, equal to only 5% of the number of Americans recorded as being injured by toilets in 1996 which was 43,687 people.


That must have been a pandemic in the US


----------



## Abdulla6169

*reads book*
*finishes reading the amazing book*



What am I supposed to do with my life now?????

#Bibliophile_problems


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That must have been a pandemic in the US


Too many people bowling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> *reads book*
> *finishes reading the amazing book*
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to do with my life now?????
> 
> #Bibliophile_problems


Hi, Abdulla.
Buy another book.
Or spend all your days in My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too many people bowling.


Some of the symptoms were feeling flushed and drained.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Some of the symptoms were feeling flushed and drained.


You'l lav to do better than that in loo of a joke.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> *reads book*
> *finishes reading the amazing book*
> 
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to do with my life now?????
> 
> #Bibliophile_problems


Do you have a library near you? Sorry if that's a stupid question I don't know anything about AD but I'm assuming most countries have libraries!


----------



## Lyn W

Oh pull the other one! My jokes may not be all they are cracked up to be but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you have a library near you? Sorry if that's a stupid question I don't know anything about AD but I'm assuming most countries have libraries!


There is one tiny public library in Fes which nobody much visits.
the average Moroccan reads 3 pages a year.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Do you have a library near you? Sorry if that's a stupid question I don't know anything about AD but I'm assuming most countries have libraries!


Lots of libraries that I never visit.
I always buy books, because once I read a book, I _have_ to keep it. 
I want to read the next book in the Throne of Glass series, and I can preorder the ebook for when it comes out on September the 1st.

So now I have to wait....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh pull the other one! My jokes may not be all they are cracked up to be but it wasn't that bad.


Don't get upright about it. You can handle it.
We don't want to upset Celine Dion.
Por celine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Lots of libraries that I never visit.
> I always buy books, because once I read a book, I _have_ to keep it.
> I want to read the next book in the Throne of Glass series, and I can preorder the ebook for when it comes out on September the 1st.
> 
> So now I have to wait....


I'm with you, Abdulla about having to keep books.
So I can't do e-books either.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Lots of libraries that I never visit.
> I always buy books, because once I read a book, I _have_ to keep it.
> I want to read the next book in the Throne of Glass series, and I can preorder the ebook for when it comes out on September the 1st.
> 
> So now I have to wait....


Hmm............ see your dilemma! That would mean massive fines if you kept them. maybe you could turn over a new leaf though and take them back!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm with you, Abdulla about having to keep books.
> So I can't do e-books either.


nor me I love real books but I usually buy from charity shops now and take them back as I don't have the room form any more books now!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm with you, Abdulla about having to keep books.
> So I can't do e-books either.


I love ebooks. I used to love being able to hold a book, but I realized it didn't make much of a difference as long as it was there, on my tablet....
There's nothing better than reading an ebook on my tablet in my cold room at night.... Also, I can listen to music while reading.


----------



## meech008

I'm a book hoarder. My husband make me switch to ebooks so I could hoard and not clutter up the house


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmm............ see your dilemma! That would mean massive fines if you kept them. maybe you could turn over a new leaf though and take them back!


he's not afraid to take them back
he's not spineless..


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> he's not afraid to take them back
> he's not spineless..


Stop trying to cover for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I love ebooks. I used to love being able to hold a book, but I realized it didn't make much of a difference as long as it was there, on my tablet....
> There's nothing better than reading an ebook on my tablet in my cold room at night.... Also, I can listen to music while reading.


You have a Cold Dark Room as well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> nor me I love real books but I usually buy from charity shops now and take them back as I don't have the room form any more books now!


i had a few hundred of my books shipped over from England when I came here, but had to sell and give away thousands. Tragic.
i'm slowly restocking my library, year by year, thankfully I do have the space.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm a book hoarder. My husband make me switch to ebooks so I could hoard and not clutter up the house


Build an extension!
You can never have too many books.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I love ebooks. I used to love being able to hold a book, but I realized it didn't make much of a difference as long as it was there, on my tablet....
> There's nothing better than reading an ebook on my tablet in my cold room at night.... Also, I can listen to music while reading.


Yes I like too do that - I put my records on the gramophone. make myself comfy and pick up my tome. What a great way to while away the time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Stop trying to cover for him.


i'm not.
I know it's hardback in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hmm............ see your dilemma! That would mean massive fines if you kept them. maybe you could turn over a new leaf though and take them back!


I never really visit the library.
I love spending money, so I go to the nearest bookshop and spend like I'll never buy another book again....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I like too do that - I put my records on the gramophone. make myself comfy and pick up my tome. What a great way to while away the time!


Gramophone!
Blimey it's a bit behind the times in Wales isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I never really visit the library.
> I love spending money, so I go to the nearest bookshop and spend like I'll never buy another book again....


I can think of far worse things to be spending money on, its great that you appreciate literature


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I never really visit the library.
> I love spending money, so I go to the nearest bookshop and spend like I'll never buy another book again....


Hurray! 
Spending money wisely, i do so approve.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Yes I like too do that - I put my records on the gramophone. make myself comfy and pick up my tome. What a great way to while away the time!


I was just telling Abdullah with his multitasking e reader that in the good old days we could read and listen to music too - just differently!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Build an extension!
> You can never have too many books.


I already have a bedroom floor to ceiling with books. My sister says that if anything happens to me they are just going to burn them in the garden with me on top!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I can think of far worse things to be spending money on, its great that you appreciate literature


Well... I don't always spend my money wisely.

I think my most outrageous purchase was on a bag I bought for school... How much would you guess I spent on it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I already have a bedroom floor to ceiling with books. My sister says that if anything happens to me they are just going to burn them in the garden with me on top!


Yes, an educated Viking's burial!
If _anything_ happens to you ?
That's a bit worrying. 
Better do nothing.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Well... I don't always spend my money wisely.
> 
> I think my most outrageous purchase was on a bag I bought for school... How much would you guess I spent on it?


Half a crown?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Well... I don't always spend my money wisely.
> 
> I think my most outrageous purchase was on a bag I bought for school... How much would you guess I spent on it?


Crikey what do you want us to use £s $s, Moroccan dirham or UAE Dirhams?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey what do you want us to use £s $s, Moroccan dirham or UAE Dirhams?


Whatever you want. Google can always convert currencies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Em 50 pounds sterling ?


----------



## meech008

There is no greater joy than a library book though. Hearing the plastic cover creak as you open in....


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Em 50 pounds sterling ?


24 times that money. 
My parents weren't that pleased, to say the least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> There is no greater joy than a library book though. Hearing the plastic cover creak as you open in....


For me it's the smell of books, new or old.
i do a lot of book sniffing.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> 24 times that money.
> My parents weren't that pleased, to say the least.


For a school bag? I'd have wanted a private tutor for the year with that too! 
You're getting too much pocket money my boy!!!
Do you think your folks will adopt me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> 24 times that money.
> My parents weren't that pleased, to say the least.


Well, I've got a bit of money myself but that's bonkers!
Designer label?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> There is no greater joy than a library book though. Hearing the plastic cover creak as you open in....


.................and the librarian saying "SHHHHH.....!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> For a school bag? I'd have wanted a private tutor for the year with that too!
> You're getting too much pocket money my boy!!!
> Do you think your folks will adopt me?


I'd adopt you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .................and the librarian saying "SHHHHH.....!"


Or "Please desist from sniffing the books, sir."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I've got a bit of money myself but that's bonkers!
> Designer label?


No I think he means for the whole bag


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd adopt you!


I'll get the papers......!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I've got a bit of money myself but that's bonkers!
> Designer label?


Yep. Giorgio Armani. 
I did say it was the most outrageous purchase I made, so it should be a little bonkers.....


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Yep. Giorgio Armani.
> I did say it was the most outrageous purchase I made, so it should be a little bonkers.....


If someone found your bag and handed it in did any of the teachers go around looking for a Giorgio Armani so they could return it because that was whose name was on it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll get the papers......!


I'll have the Telegraph and the Independent, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yep. Giorgio Armani.
> I did say it was the most outrageous purchase I made, so it should be a little bonkers.....


Fair enough.
Be careful nobody runs off with it at school.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough.
> Be careful nobody runs off with it at school.


lol. They're not that smart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If someone found your bag and handed it in did any of the teachers go around looking for a Giorgio Armani so they could return it because that was whose name was on it?


I know a family called Amrani here which is a nice anagram.
They have 10 kids, but none of them are called anything remotely like Giorgio.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> lol. They're not that smart.


So you're not likely to be debagged?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you're not likely to be debagged?


They're all harmless. 
But no, they do not know what designer label is.


----------



## meech008

We have lots of kids here in my hometown that have designer labels for school bags. Coach, armani, d&g, etc.... Their parents usually bought them lol. I bet it's a beautiful bag


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Is it wise to start undressing when being attacked by a hungry polar bear?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We have lots of kids here in my hometown that have designer labels for school bags. Coach, armani, d&g, etc.... Their parents usually bought them lol. I bet it's a beautiful bag


i just had a leather satchel. 
it smelled nearly as nice as books.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you're not likely to be debagged?


I certainly hope not!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i just had a leather satchel.
> it smelled nearly as nice as books.


Me too it was almost as big as me! It's still about somewhere in the attic of my other house


----------



## meech008

I just had a regular book bag. Jansport was my regular brand I guess. I kind of miss school in that sense. I mean I'm in school now but it's so different than high school


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I just had a regular book bag. Jansport was my regular brand I guess. I kind of miss school in that sense. I mean I'm in school now but it's so different than high school


I hated school until I was sixteen and went to an 'A' level college which I loved and then Uni which I adored even more.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it wise to start undressing when being attacked by a hungry polar bear?


I suppose it depends........ it could put the bear off his food!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hated school until I was sixteen and went to an 'A' level college which I loved and then Uni which I adored even more.


I went to a "college level" high school. My area prides itself in that school. The teachers were phenomenal and the students were rich. I could have done without the students lol. I wish I had gone to a university instead of community college when I graduated


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hated school until I was sixteen and went to an 'A' level college which I loved and then Uni which I adored even more.


I loved my grammar school and uni Far more than I do now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suppose it depends........ it could put the bear off his food!


Yep!
But perhaps not in the way you mean.
if you are ever attacked by a polar bear undressing and leaving a trail of clothes can help you escape as they are easily distracted and will stop to sniff and explore each interesting article as it goes along.


----------



## Lyn W

o


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> But perhaps not in the way you mean.
> if you are ever attacked by a polar bear undressing and leaving a trail of clothes can help you escape as they are easily distracted and will stop to sniff and explore each interesting article as it goes along.


The bear won't get you but frostbite will!
That's what they mean by dying of exposure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which animals could fuff at you when they're angry ?
There are two different animals that fuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> o
> The bear won't get you but frostbite will!
> That's what they mean by dying of exposure.


Unfortunately, that's probably true.
It's liable to be pretty cold in the place you get attacked by a polar bear.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which animals could fuff at you when they're angry ?
> There are two different animals that fuff.


There's the Common Fuffer and the Greater Fuffer?
Right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's the Common Fuffer and the Greater Fuffer?
> Right?


Wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wrong.


Good try though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good try though


Yes, and you get points for funny answers anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unfortunately, that's probably true.
> It's liable to be pretty cold in the place you get attacked by a polar bear.


Unless its London Zoo and then you'd get arrested for indecency instead.
Its a lose/lose situation whichever way you look at it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which animals could fuff at you when they're angry ?
> There are two different animals that fuff.


A tortoise for one? Lola makes what sounds like fuffing noise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Unless its London Zoo and then you'd get arrested for indecency instead.
> Its a lose/lose situation whichever way you look at it!


Not very helpful really.
Polar bears can run at 30 mph so you can't outrun them.
If you stand still or play dead they will still attack.
So the only option is to travel with a slow friend.
Then it's not the polar bear you need to outrun.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just been lying on the floor of Lola's room and she came right up to my nose and lay besides me.....very cute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A tortoise for one? Lola makes what sounds like fuffing noise.


No.
But it is onomatopoeic for the sound the animals make when they attack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just been lying on the floor of Lola's room and she came right up to my nose and lay besides me.....very cute!


Tidgy does this, it's adorable.


----------



## spud's_mum

Moozillion said:


> What's a cornetto?


An ice cream in a cone. 
It's a brand


----------



## Lyn W

I give up with the fuffing because I have to go now. It's a beautiful evening and it was decided to have a bbq instead of the picnic.
So are you going to put me out of my misery before I go or keep me in suspense?


----------



## spud's_mum

Just saved a drowning bumble bee


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just saved a drowning bumble bee


Blimey between the snails and the bee you are doing well!
Do you wear a red cossie It'_s_ not Baywatch its Beewatch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I give up with the fuffing because I have to go now. It's a beautiful evening and it was decided to have a bbq instead of the picnic.
> So are you going to put me out of my misery before I go or keep me in suspense?


Tigers only roar when attracting a mate.
They fuff when angry or attacking.
The other animal is a weasel!
Enjoy your barbie.
Bring some back to The Cold Dark Room for us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just saved a drowning bumble bee


good.
i think i said earlier how much i liked bumble bees.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tigers only roar when attracting a mate.
> They fuff when angry or attacking.
> The other animal is a weasel!
> Enjoy your barbie.
> Bring some back to The Cold Dark Room for us.


Would never have got those!
Will do - you can have my sausages I don't eat those - or burgers so should be plenty to go around!
See you all later, have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would never have got those!
> Will do - you can have my sausages I don't eat those - or burgers so should be plenty to go around!
> See you all later, have fun!


Yuuuuuuuummmmmm!
Look forward to it.
What do you eat at a bbq then? 
Grass?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have to pop out to buy a couple of spuds for wifey.
Potatoes not tortoises.
Back in a bit.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, I'd like to know who the first was to look at a cow and say, 
“See those things hanging down? I'm gonna squeeze them and drink whatever comes out of them!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, I'd like to know who the first was to look at a cow and say,
> “See those things hanging down? I'm gonna squeeze them and drink whatever comes out of them!"


And who first stuck dried tobacco in their mouths and set fire to it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back in My Cold Dark Room where I belong.
Bought 4 potatoes and a tomato, so wifey should be happy now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which of these would you choose to defend yourself against an alligator?
a) paper clip
b) crocodile clip
c) paper bag 
d) handbag
e) rubber band.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which of these would you choose to defend yourself against an alligator?
> a) paper clip
> b) crocodile clip
> c) paper bag
> d) handbag
> e) rubber band.


Obviously E. The strength is in the downward bite, nothing for opening the mouth.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is one tiny public library in Fes which nobody much visits.
> the average Moroccan reads 3 pages a year.


 SERIOUSLY???!?!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get upright about it. You can handle it.
> We don't want to upset Celine Dion.
> Por celine.


GROOOOOAANNN...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get upright about it. You can handle it.
> We don't want to upset Celine Dion.
> Por celine.


Who?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get upright about it. You can handle it.
> We don't want to upset Celine Dion.
> Por celine.


That pun was so bad it killed one of the armadillos- they're very sensitive...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Obviously E. The strength is in the downward bite, nothing for opening the mouth.


Quite correct.
10pts.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> 24 times that money.
> My parents weren't that pleased, to say the least.


WH-AAATTT!!?!?  1,200 pounds?
I BET they weren't pleased!!!!
That's $1,800!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SERIOUSLY???!?!


Yep.
Most Moroccans consider reading 'stupid' and only do so when absolutely necessary.
Even 90% of my university students studying English have never read a book in any language, not even the Quran.
90 % of north African TV advertising money is for Morocco, because people watch a lot of television but won't read.
The other countries, Tunisia, Algeria, Libya, Egypt and even Mauretania and Sudan spend more money on advertising in newspapers, magazines, leaflets and brochures, but the Moroccans just won't read.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GROOOOOAANNN...


_ I _was quite pleased with that one.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> But perhaps not in the way you mean.
> if you are ever attacked by a polar bear undressing and leaving a trail of clothes can help you escape as they are easily distracted and will stop to sniff and explore each interesting article as it goes along.


 If you eat nothing but polar bear liver you will quickly die of Vitamin A poisoning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I still have the leather book bag I purchased so long ago, I can't remember when. I can say though, and this is not a cheap shot at all, it has been with me longer than 2 wives and 3 dogs. It's a good friend …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> If you eat nothing but polar bear liver you will quickly die of Vitamin A poisoning!


And wild rabbit is so lean you will get scurvy …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If you eat nothing but polar bear liver you will quickly die of Vitamin A poisoning!


Interesting.
Must cut down on polar bear liver.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Cowboy_Ken 
From "The Daily Telegraph".
"Police rushed to rescue a horse in Dorking, Surrey, after a passing motorist saw it tied to a post by a tether so short that the horse couldn't reach down to chew the grass.They found that the poor animal had only one ear and was missing a back leg. It was also made of wood and was an advertisement for a local riding school."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

According to astronomers in 2003 how many moons does the earth have?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to astronomers in 2003 how many moons does the earth have?


Many millions. My best friend in primary school's surname was Moon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to astronomers in 2003 how many moons does the earth have?


Taking a shot in the dark here; none?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Many millions. My best friend in primary school's surname was Moon


Not quite astronomy though.
But 2pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Taking a shot in the dark here; none?


Nope.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to astronomers in 2003 how many moons does the earth have?


This HAS to be a trick...


----------



## Moozillion

All I can find in a short search is that from time to time Earth's gravity has captured errant asteroids which orbited us a few times then toddled on along. There's also a question of how many chunks of rock and space debris are caught in our orbit, effectively serving as tiny moons. 
Can't find anything more specific for 2003.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is, sort of.
But a second moon was discovered in 1994 and it's orbit established in 1997 and is called Cruithne which is 3 miles across and orbits the earth every 770 years. it was classified as a moon in 2003 but declassified a few years later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The furniture stores Ikea do not have windows ( nor do they sell them).
Why not?


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The furniture stores Ikea do not have windows ( nor do they sell them).
> Why not?


I think they run on the same idea as Las Vegas. Keep people indoors, don't let them know what time it is, make the place so huge they get lost, because if they stick around long enough they'll spend more money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I think they run on the same idea as Las Vegas. Keep people indoors, don't let them know what time it is, make the place so huge they get lost, because if they stick around long enough they'll spend more money.


Correct.
10 pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where is 90% of the universe located?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where is 90% of the universe located?


Nowhere …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nowhere …


Well, sort of yes.
It must be _somewhere_ but we are unable to find it.
It must be composed of Dark Matter which is invisible.
The British Astronomer Royal, Martin Rees, says ,"It"s embarrassing, 90% of the universe is unaccounted for."
Oh, and Ken, the universe is probably saddle shaped.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and Ken, the universe is probably saddle shaped.


Which universe are you referring to here? The one that can't be seen, or the trans-dimensional ones?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Which universe are you referring to here? The one that can't be seen, or the trans-dimensional ones?


The universe which contains My Cold Dark Room, which is trans-dimensional anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@AbdullaAli 
What happened to your Pringles Universe?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @AbdullaAli
> What happened to your Pringles Universe?


I deleted it accidentally .
I meant to edit it.  I'll repost it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and Ken, the universe is probably saddle shaped.







OMG ITS OFFICIAL THE UNIVERSE IS SHAPED LIKE PRINGLES.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What colour is the Universe?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What colour is the Universe?


Is this a trick question?
I don't know really.
I hope it's a rainbow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, sort of yes.
> It must be _somewhere_ but we are unable to find it.
> It must be composed of Dark Matter which is invisible.
> The British Astronomer Royal, Martin Rees, says ,"It"s embarrassing, 90% of the universe is unaccounted for."
> Oh, and Ken, the universe is probably saddle shaped.


If the universe is saddle shaped, what is outside the saddle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Is this a trick question?
> I don't know really.
> I hope it's a rainbow.


That would be lovely, but no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If the universe is saddle shaped, what is outside the saddle?


Nothing.
Not just in an empty or vacuum sense, but literally nothing, no time, no matter, no forces of physics.
The universe is everything.


----------



## spud's_mum

I got another cactus today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just got to step out for a moment.
Someone see if they can find a hedgehog, all i can find are armadillos.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just got to step out for a moment.
> Someone see if they can find a hedgehog, all i can find are armadillos.


Find them where?
Pictures?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 139852
> 
> I got another cactus today


Nice.
Be careful of it if you bring it into the Cold Dark Room.
It could cause someone an injury.
Especially if they try to put the shoe on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Find them where?
> Pictures?


No they're two of the species at large in My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> Be careful of it if you bring it into the Cold Dark Room.
> It could cause someone an injury.
> Especially if they try to put the shoe on.


Well I learned my lesson after falling on mah backside on a spiky one... 
OUCH!

I went for a less-spiky one now hehe.


----------



## spud's_mum

Sweet dreams from spud. 
Just turned his light off now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i still wouldn't recommend sitting on it.
So, see you all in a bit.
What colour is the Universe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 139854
> 
> Sweet dreams from spud.
> Just turned his light off now


Nighty-night Spud, Tidgy's just gone to bed also.


----------



## spud's_mum

Might have to have my tooth pulled out  

I'm sooooo scared 
... I think I'll just hide in the cold dark room instead. If anyone asks, I am not here ok?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i still wouldn't recommend sitting on it.
> So, see you all in a bit.
> What colour is the Universe?


It's a trick question folks. In order for there to be color there needs to be light. In order for three to be light there needs to be matter. I believe some odd fellow that couldn't be bothered combing out his hair demonstrated that…but really only mathematically.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing.
> Not just in an empty or vacuum sense, but literally nothing, no time, no matter, no forces of physics.
> The universe is everything.


  
You mean it's not turtles all the way down????


----------



## Moozillion

Some of the hedgehogs are sleeping in my fuzzy zebra slippers, so not to worry! But my toes are getting cold now.... Where's that hot chocolate someone promised to bring?


----------



## meech008

I have ginger beer! Drink enough of that and you'll get right toasty


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get upright about it. You can handle it.
> We don't want to upset Celine Dion.
> Por celine.


Missed that one earlier!


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuummmmmm!
> Look forward to it.
> What do you eat at a bbq then?
> Grass?


chicken kebabs, lovely bit of steak, jacket pots and salad stuff - no grass - there was a sign saying keep off it - so I did.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys


Night Night Spudsmum, sleep well


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> That pun was so bad it killed one of the armadillos- they're very sensitive...


Hope the others are OK - we don't want an armadillo pundemic on our hands in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Lots of sausages and burgers here for you - if you can find them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Might have to have my tooth pulled out
> 
> I'm sooooo scared
> ... I think I'll just hide in the cold dark room instead. If anyone asks, I am not here ok?


OK, got it.
No Spud's mum in The Cold Dark Room.
No dentists either.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The furniture stores Ikea do not have windows ( nor do they sell them).
> Why not?


Cos they are a pane to keep clean?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> 10 pts.


Somebody was recently discovered in an Ikea store and he had actually lived in there for a week but can't remember which store it was in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You mean it's not turtles all the way down????


It should be really shouldn't it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Some of the hedgehogs are sleeping in my fuzzy zebra slippers, so not to worry! But my toes are getting cold now.... Where's that hot chocolate someone promised to bring?


I think the armadillos had it.
It was already cold by then.
Who was it?, We'll get them to bring more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have ginger beer! Drink enough of that and you'll get right toasty


We'll have a slurp or two.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Missed that one earlier!


That was my best gag.
Ever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys


Nighty-night, see you both tomorrow.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> chicken kebabs, lovely bit of steak, jacket pots and salad stuff - no grass - there was a sign saying keep off it - so I did.


Sounds lovely, except for the salad stuff.
More wifey's cup of tea.
Or Tidgy's.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That was my best gag.
> Ever.


Clever yes...............
but we'll be the judge of that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lots of sausages and burgers here for you - if you can find them.


Feeling about now.
I think I've found a sausage.
Or is that Ken?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the armadillos had it.
> It was already cold by then.
> Who was it?, We'll get them to bring more.


It might have been Abdulla; if so, I think he should bring it in that expensive Armani bag of his!


----------



## meech008

We're having a roasted chicken tonight with stuffing and green beans. It's much too hot to cook haha but it must be done. How is everyone this fine evening? I myself am super excited because I start my evening shift rotation this month at the hospital and don't have a morning class. I get to "sleep in" all week!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Somebody was recently discovered in an Ikea store and he had actually lived in there for a week but can't remember which store it was in.


What on earth were they eating?
Stools?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What on earth were they eating?
> Stools?


Swedish meatballs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Clever yes...............
> but we'll be the judge of that!


No, I am.
2 pts to Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feeling about now.
> I think I've found a sausage.
> Or is that Ken?


If it hasn't smacked you yet it must be a sausage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It might have been Abdulla; if so, I think he should bring it in that expensive Armani bag of his!


i'll ask him next time I find him in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What on earth were they eating?
> Stools?


Are we back on the toilet jokes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're having a roasted chicken tonight with stuffing and green beans. It's much too hot to cook haha but it must be done. How is everyone this fine evening? I myself am super excited because I start my evening shift rotation this month at the hospital and don't have a morning class. I get to "sleep in" all week!


Hope the weeks work's good for you.
I'm fine.
Please do cook the chicken. 
Not so good raw.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We're having a roasted chicken tonight with stuffing and green beans. It's much too hot to cook haha but it must be done. How is everyone this fine evening? I myself am super excited because I start my evening shift rotation this month at the hospital and don't have a morning class. I get to "sleep in" all week!


...and I get to sleep in for the next 6 weeks!!! Apart from having to get up to feed Lola - must stick to his routine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are we back on the toilet jokes?


No.
No more toilet humour.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope the weeks work's good for you.
> I'm fine.
> Please do cook the chicken.
> Not so good raw.


Raw chicken is quite terrible and gives me the shivers lol. I ate it raw on a dare once and was horribly I'll the rest of the night. Deservedly so I guess


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> ...and I get to sleep in for the next 6 weeks!!! Apart from having to get up to feed Lola - must stick to his routine


I bet you are most certainly excited!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and I get to sleep in for the next 6 weeks!!! Apart from having to get up to feed Lola - must stick to his routine


I can sleep in any day I want forever.
Except Sundays when Zac like to arrive early.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> No more toilet humour.


Ok I can take a hint - the penny's dropped!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I bet you are most certainly excited!!


Ecstatic would be a better word!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Raw chicken is quite terrible and gives me the shivers lol. I ate it raw on a dare once and was horribly I'll the rest of the night. Deservedly so I guess


Yep, even for a double dare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I bet you are most certainly excited!!


If she gets too excited she won't be able to sleep, rendering the exercise futile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok I can take a hint - the penny's dropped!


Well, it took a wee while.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it took a wee while.


Our local cop shop had all their new loos nicked.
No sign of the thieves - the police have nothing to go on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Universe is beige.
American scientists studied 200,000 galaxies and decided the universe was pale green.
The used the Dulux colour guide and decided it was somewhere between Mexican Mint, Jade Cluster and Shangri La Silk.
A few weeks after their announcement they admitted they'd made a mistake and it was in fact beige, closer to Gay Whisper with a touch of Amber Glow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Easy 10 pts now.
How many planets are there in our solar system?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Easy 10 pts now.
> How many planets are there in our solar system?


8 - Pluto is now classed as a dwarf planet - well it was before the recent fly past and not heard if there's been a change since


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Is the term, “our" to be used loosely here?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Universe is beige.
> American scientists studied 200,000 galaxies and decided the universe was pale green.
> The used the Dulux colour guide and decided it was somewhere between Mexican Mint, Jade Cluster and Shangri La Silk.
> A few weeks after their announcement they admitted they'd made a mistake and it was in fact beige, closer to Gay Whisper with a touch of Amber Glow.


I would have pictured something other than beige


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> 8 - Pluto is now classed as a dwarf planet - well it was before the recent fly past and not heard if there's been a change since


Pluto is probably offended at being rejected, and would not want to rejoin the planet club even if he was invited.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Universe is beige.
> American scientists studied 200,000 galaxies and decided the universe was pale green.
> The used the Dulux colour guide and decided it was somewhere between Mexican Mint, Jade Cluster and Shangri La Silk.
> A few weeks after their announcement they admitted they'd made a mistake and it was in fact beige, closer to Gay Whisper with a touch of Amber Glow.


Sponsored by Dulux whose sales of those colours have rocketed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 8 - Pluto is now classed as a dwarf planet - well it was before the recent fly past and not heard if there's been a change since


correct.
Not changed back yet in all the excitement.
Though it was a few metres bigger than expected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I would have pictured something other than beige


Not very exciting is it?


----------



## meech008

It is and it isn't. I mean nobody thinks beige would be exciting, BUT it's exciting in the sense that I though it would be black


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very exciting is it?


Depends on how well coordinated it is with the colours of the galaxies etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You mean it's not turtles all the way down????


William James the noted American psychologist and philosopher, brother of Henry James had just finished giving a lecture on the solar system when he was approached by an elderly lady.
" Mr. James", she said. "We don't live on a ball rotating around the sun, we live on a crust of earth on the back of a giant turtle."
" If your theory is correct, ma'am", replied the patient Mr. James. "What does this turtle stand on?"
" A second far larger turtle, of course," she snorted derisively. 
"But what does this second turtle stand on?" pressed the philosopher.
"It"s no use, Mr. James," crowed the old lady triumphantly. "It's turtles all the way down."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is and it isn't. I mean nobody thinks beige would be exciting, BUT it's exciting in the sense that I though it would be black


Black is just the absence of light, if you could light it up, it would be beige.
Like being in The Cold Dark Room with no lights on, everything looks black, but isn't.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Black is just the absence of light, if you could light it up, it would be beige.
> Like being in The Cold Dark Room with no lights on, everything looks black, but isn't.


or green - through my night vision goggles


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry. Black is the presence of all colors. White is the absence of all colors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> or green - through my night vision goggles


I must get in a supply of those for The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

It's still odd to me. So all black is the absence of light? Or just darkness?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry. Black is the presence of all colors. White is the absence of all colors.


No it's the absence of _or_ the total absorbtion of light.
In the case of the universe mostly the former. (Dark Matter, maybe excepted).
White is the presence of or reflection of light.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's still odd to me. So all black is the absence of light? Or just darkness?


Darkness is the absence of light, so looks black to us.
But black objects just absorb light, don't reflect much back to our eyes, so also look black.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it's the absence of _or_ the total absorbtion of light.
> In the case of the universe mostly the former. (Dark Matter, maybe excepted).
> White is the presence of or reflection of light.


....and is made up of the full spectrum of colours of the rainbow - or something like that - isn't it?


----------



## meech008

Gotcha, that's what I thought but I guess I threw my own self off


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do rotten fish smell if no one is there to smell it?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must get in a supply of those for The Cold Dark Room.


You can borrow mine as it's time for me to say goodnight - I'm very sleepy after the BBQ
It's hard work watching people slaving over a hot grill and then having to eat everything they offer you.
The sacrifices I make to be sociable! I'm such a martyr!
Anyway see you all tomorrow!
Bye for now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....and is made up of the full spectrum of colours of the rainbow - or something like that - isn't it?


Yep, and other stuff like our lovely Ultra Violet A, B and C , infra red and so on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do rotten fish smell if no one is there to smell it?


Yes, animals with the requisite olfactory sense will still sniff it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can borrow mine as it's time for me to say goodnight - I'm very sleepy after the BBQ
> It's hard work watching people slaving over a hot grill and then having to eat everything they offer you.
> The sacrifices I make to be sociable! I'm such a martyr!
> Anyway see you all tomorrow!
> Bye for now


Night, martyr.
Thanks for the sausages and love to Lola.
See you tomorrow, I'll take care of the night vision goggles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the name of the capital city of Thailand?


----------



## meech008

I'm pretty sure it's Bangkok but it feels too easy


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and other stuff like our lovely Ultra Violet A, B and C , infra red and so on.


Has anybody else heard about those glasses that can correct color blind vision so that colorblind people can see closer to what we see? It's pretty amazing- and discovered accidentally by an alert scientist!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Bangkok but it feels too easy


I believe you are right, but I'm not the one tallying the points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Bangkok but it feels too easy


yes, too easy and the wrong answer. 
The name is actually the longest city name on earth and is Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit.
Which means " the city of angels, the great city, the residence of the Emerald Buddha, the impregnable city ( unlike Ayutthaya) of God Indra, the grand capital of the world endowed with nine precious gems, the happy city, abounding in an enormous Royal Palace that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, a city given by Indra, and built by Vishnukarn.
The Thai people usually call it Krung Thep Maka Nakhon or just Krung Thep.
Only ignorant foreigners call it Bangkok which hasn't been used as a name for the city in Thailand for more than 200 years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Has anybody else heard about those glasses that can correct color blind vision so that colorblind people can see closer to what we see? It's pretty amazing- and discovered accidentally by an alert scientist!


Nope, not heard of that.
Interesting.
And another fine example of serendipity.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, too easy and the wrong answer.
> The name is actually the longest city name on earth and is Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit.
> Which means " the city of angels, the great city, the residence of the Emerald Buddha, the impregnable city ( unlike Ayutthaya) of God Indra, the grand capital of the world endowed with nine precious gems, the happy city, abounding in an enormous Royal Palace that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, a city given by Indra, and built by Vishnukarn.
> The Thai people usually call it Krung Thep Maka Nakhon or just Krung Thep.
> Only ignorant foreigners call it Bangkok which hasn't been used as a name for the city in Thailand for more than 200 years.


Ignorant foreigners in the houseeee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I believe you are right, but I'm not the one tallying the points!


Not right, no.
i lived in Thailand and though I can never remember the full name, i know the Thais get most irritated by it's continued use.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not right, no.
> i lived in Thailand and though I can never remember the full name, i know the Thais get most irritated by it's continued use.


I'll remember that on my next trip there!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'll remember that on my next trip there!!!


if you just remember Krung Thep, the Thais will be most impressed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

To the nearest thousand, how many brides walked down the aisle to get married in Britain last year?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To the nearest thousand, how many brides walked down the aisle to get married in Britain last year?


153,000?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To the nearest thousand, how many brides walked down the aisle to get married in Britain last year?


I'm still thinking on the, “Endowed with Nine Gems" bit. That'll get the ladies … “Wantta see the nine gems I'm endowed with, baby?"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To the nearest thousand, how many brides walked down the aisle to get married in Britain last year?


No They weren't all mine !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> 153,000?


Nope, a lot less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm still thinking on the, “Endowed with Nine Gems" bit. That'll get the ladies … “Wantta see the nine gems I'm endowed with, baby?"


i met the King there on a couple of occasions.
He said it works every time.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, a lot less.


99,000?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> 99,000?


Lots and lots less.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots and lots less.


35,000?


----------



## meech008

27,000


----------



## leigti

8000


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> 35,000?





meech008 said:


> 27,000





leigti said:


> 8000


Still less than any of these guesses.


----------



## Abdulla6169

3,000?


----------



## meech008

1,000


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2…


----------



## jaizei

Are 'Price is Right' rules in effect?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Real price is right (Bob Barker) or modern, (Drew Carey)?
It's a New Caaaar!


----------



## leigti

2000 and I vote for Bob Barker now it's just a matter of your account down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ken is correct to the nearest thousand.
The answer is zero as the aisles of a church are the 'corridors' that go up the sides.
The bride walks down what is simply called the central passageway.
So the man who gives her away should not say, "I'm taking you up the aisle."
But " I'm taking you up the central passageway."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Are 'Price is Right' rules in effect?





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Real price is right (Bob Barker) or modern, (Drew Carey)?
> It's a New Caaaar!


We had "The Price is Right" back in England but I never watched it, so i have no idea what this means.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We had "The Price is Right" back in England but I never watched it, so i have no idea what this means.



Closest without going over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Closest without going over.


Thanks, i see.
This would have been closest without going under.
And you couldn't have minus brides.
Unless you walked up the aisles to get divorced, i suppose.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

“Well Bob, I'll go with room #3, behind Carol Merle and hopefully I'll find the gal I'm longing for there"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unless you walked up the aisles to get divorced, i suppose.


I thought if all the planning that goes into a wedding went into a divorce, there would be fewer divorces, but then I realized how much I'm having to do right now and saw the fallacy of that thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought if all the planning that goes into a wedding went into a divorce, there would be fewer divorces, but then I realized how much I'm having to do right now and saw the fallacy of that thought.


I remember what my parents went through.
Nightmare, and for us kids.
Sorry, Ken, it's enough to put people off marriage, it put me off for years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember what my parents went through.
> Nightmare, and for us kids.
> Sorry, Ken, it's enough to put people off marriage, it put me off for years.


I'm lucky we have no shared kids and the ones we shared raising are grown.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought if all the planning that goes into a wedding went into a divorce, there would be fewer divorces, but then I realized how much I'm having to do right now and saw the fallacy of that thought.


Divorce is a tough time. My in laws are in the process of getting divorced right now and it's hell. I can only imagine how it must be firsthand. It's a long drawn out process for sure. They started the separation 7 months before our wedding and it's still going on 17 months later. I'm sorry you have to go through it.


----------



## leigti

leigti said:


> 2000 and I vote for Bob Barker now it's just a matter of your account down.


Count down.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ken is correct to the nearest thousand.
> The answer is zero as the aisles of a church are the 'corridors' that go up the sides.
> The bride walks down what is simply called the central passageway.
> So the man who gives her away should not say, "I'm taking you up the aisle."
> But " I'm taking you up the central passageway."


Aw hell. Another question I would never have the answer to. I feel stupid on this thread. I'm going to go find an easier one that makes me feel smart. If one exists.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Aw hell. Another question I would never have the answer to. I feel stupid on this thread. I'm going to go find an easier one that makes me feel smart. If one exists.


I to the “Any moderator not named Yvonne thread" I feel like a genius named Gandhi over there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Aw hell. Another question I would never have the answer to. I feel stupid on this thread. I'm going to go find an easier one that makes me feel smart. If one exists.


Please stay in, or at least visit My Cold Dark Room.
Most of the answers are difficult or impossible or not what we believe to be true.
It's just supposed to be interesting (and maybe educational in a trivial way).
Points are given for clever answers, funny answers, and anybody who posts here really.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I to the “Any moderator not named Yvonne thread" I feel like a genius named Gandhi over there.


Just taking a looksie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yep.
Even you.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I to the “Any moderator not named Yvonne thread" I feel like a genius named Gandhi over there.


I have so wanted to comment on that one. I've actually started a couple times but then deleted it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> I have so wanted to comment on that one. I've actually started a couple times but then deleted it.


I know. I had to comment but only to try to distract from the negative direction it's going.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139936


Priceless, simply priceless …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 139936


That actually is wifey and me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What flavour is the oldest known soup?


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Divorce is a tough time. My in laws are in the process of getting divorced right now and it's hell. I can only imagine how it must be firsthand. It's a long drawn out process for sure. They started the separation 7 months before our wedding and it's still going on 17 months later. I'm sorry you have to go through it.


It doesn't always have to be like that. After 8 years, my first husband and I agreed to a 'no-fault' divorce, which basically just means "irreconcilable differences," and no blame on either one. We just used the 1 attorney (mine) and it was a done deal after the 6 month separation; I went to court but he didn't have to since he wasn't contesting anything.
It was also made easier because we had no children, and I wanted out so badly that I didn't fight for some money I was legally entitled to.

But I believe VERY strongly in the idea that "you can be RIGHT, or you can be HAPPY." Which is another way of saying "choose your battles." 
I'm glad I made the choices I did.


----------



## Moozillion

Bone soup! 
(Found in a 2400 year old tomb in China! The soup was still liquid because the lidded pot had been so tightly sealed, but had turned green because if the bronze container).


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon is a no-fault state. Nothing needs to be stated other than “I want a divorce" our divorce is as Karen's Facebook status says “it's Complicated" too much I've ever felt for text messages, or emails to explain all the fun it's becoming. That last bit is dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oregon is a no-fault state. Nothing needs to be stated other than “I want a divorce" our divorce is as Karen's Facebook status says “it's Complicated" too much I've ever felt for text messages, or emails to explain all the fun it's becoming. That last bit is dripping with sarcasm.


I'm truly sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nope, older than that


Moozillion said:


> Bone soup!
> (Found in a 2400 year old tomb in China! The soup was still liquid because the lidded pot had been so tightly sealed, but had turned green because if the bronze container).



!


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What flavour is the oldest known soup?


Stone. I say this because we have a restaurant here called Stone soup.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> It doesn't always have to be like that. After 8 years, my first husband and I agreed to a 'no-fault' divorce, which basically just means "irreconcilable differences," and no blame on either one. We just used the 1 attorney (mine) and it was a done deal after the 6 month separation; I went to court but he didn't have to since he wasn't contesting anything.
> It was also made easier because we had no children, and I wanted out so badly that I didn't fight for some money I was legally entitled to.
> 
> But I believe VERY strongly in the idea that "you can be RIGHT, or you can be HAPPY." Which is another way of saying "choose your battles."
> I'm glad I made the choices I did.


I'm really glad to know that people are able to have a civil divorce. My own patents divorce was ugly and Ben's parents divorce is turning into the same. There's so many hurt feelings, people have a hard time staying civil. I do understand that some people just aren't right for each other because personal growth has taken them both in separate directions. It's curious though, supposedly statistics say that after 10 years or so the chance of divorce goes way down.


----------



## leigti

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I know. I had to comment but only to try to distract from the negative direction it's going.


 I finally did say my piece. Now I'm done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Stone. I say this because we have a restaurant here called Stone soup.


ha de ha! 
Not stones, but it was during the stone age.


----------



## meech008

Hippopotamus


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, older than that
> 
> 
> !


Well, DANG!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hippopotamus


Is the correct answer.
More than 8,000 years ago.


----------



## meech008

YESSS 10 points?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> supposedly statistics say that after 10 years or so the chance of divorce goes way down.


This year would be our tenth. Had I only known that when I was approached, I might have been able to change the outcome simply by saying, “Let's wait another 6 months and then see." 
No really, if it weren't for the costs involved and the lowering of ones personal standards(you say things not typical of you for example) this is okay. Yes I'm loosing a lot, but then also, I'm just a small speck in the greater picture of the universe and I get that there are things I'm not meant to understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What man made object or objects on Earth can be seen from the moon.


meech008 said:


> YESSS 10 points?


Yes.
But -1 for asking


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Great Wall


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I'm really glad to know that people are able to have a civil divorce. My own patents divorce was ugly and Ben's parents divorce is turning into the same. There's so many hurt feelings, people have a hard time staying civil. I do understand that some people just aren't right for each other because personal growth has taken them both in separate directions. It's curious though, supposedly statistics say that after 10 years or so the chance of divorce goes way down.


When I was getting divorced, a friend told me about a study done on long marriages.
The psychology department of a major university wanted to study what makes a good marriage. They looked at a number of big city newspapers for announcements of couples celebrating their "Diamond Anniversary" (which is 50 years of marriage). They interviewed about a hundred such couples. What they found was 50% of the couples COULDN'T STAND EACH OTHER!!!
They had separate bedrooms, separate friends, separate activities etc. They had stayed together for either religious reasons, financial reasons, social reasons etc.
So the important thing they learned was that LONGEVITY of a marriage does NOT necessarily correlate with a healthy relationship.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Great Wall


And from the length of time taken to build it, it could be pluralized.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This year would be our tenth. Had I only known that when I was approached, I might have been able to change the outcome simply by saying, “Let's wait another 6 months and then see."
> No really, if it weren't for the costs involved and the lowering of ones personal standards(you say things not typical of you for example) this is okay. Yes I'm loosing a lot, but then also, I'm just a small speck in the greater picture of the universe and I get that there are things I'm not meant to understand.


The Universe works in mysterious ways. The grace and dignity which you are displaying is inspiring


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Great Wall


No!
Wa! Wa! 
Urban myth.
The moon is far too far away, even the continents are difficult to make out.
No man made artifact is visible.
And the wall is now disappearing due to being used to build houses and sold as souvenirs.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> When I was getting divorced, a friend told me about a study done on long marriages.
> The psychology department of a major university wanted to study what makes a good marriage. They looked at a number of big city newspapers for announcements of couples celebrating their "Diamond Anniversary" (which is 50 years of marriage). They interviewed about a hundred such couples. What they found was 50% of the couples COULDN'T STAND EACH OTHER!!!
> They had separate bedrooms, separate friends, separate activities etc. They had stayed together for either religious reasons, financial reasons, social reasons etc.
> So the important thing they learned was that LONGEVITY of a marriage does NOT necessarily correlate with a healthy relationship.


You're absolutely correct. Maybe that's why the divorce rate is getting higher, is those "convictions" aren't the same.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The moon is far too far away, even the continents are difficult to make out.


I think the clouds do that more than distance. Although with the nudie eye ball I'm thinking you're correct. LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a court report from "The Guardian" newspaper.
"The marriage suffered a setback in 1985 when the husband was killed by the wife."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> The Universe works in mysterious ways. The grace and dignity which you are displaying is inspiring


I'd not want that to be my legacy. To be sure, I've said and done things during all this that I'm not proud. I've just only recently really seen that the big picture is more than me.


----------



## jaizei

I think I was technically engaged once. Or maybe still am. If someone makes one of those "if we're not married at 30 pacts", do you just roll it over if the conditions aren't met when the deadline rolls around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the longest animal in the world?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the longest animal in the world?


Does “endowed with nine gems" play into this at all?


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the longest animal in the world?


A worm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does “endowed with nine gems" play into this at all?


If you want it to.
In fact I could fit it into the answer easily enough.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the longest animal in the world?


It's probably something longer than the Bootlace worm...


----------



## Moozillion

Nitey-nite fellow Cold Dark Room visitors, and Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> A worm


Definitely points.
The longest recorded animal was a specimen of the bootlace worm Lineus longissimus washed up on the shores of Britain that measured between 160 and 190 feet . 
However, the British badly wanted this record and there is evidence that the animal has been stretched.
Secondly, bootlace worms themselves can stretch themselves abnormally long in a dangerous situation so it'd be like you measuring yourself while standing on tiptoe with your neck stretched up or even you hands above your head.
So excluding dubious results obtained from the bootlace worm by the British (ahem) and some others, what is the longest animal?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Definitely points.
> The longest recorded animal was a specimen of the bootlace worm Lineus longissimus washed up on the shores of Britain that measured between 160 and 190 feet .
> However, the British badly wanted this record and there is evidence that the animal has been stretched.
> Secondly, bootlace worms themselves can stretch themselves abnormally long in a dangerous situation so it'd be like you measuring yourself while standing on tiptoe with your neck stretched up or even you hands above your head.
> So excluding dubious results obtained from the bootlace worm by the British (ahem) and some others, what is the longest animal?


Snake?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nitey-nite fellow Cold Dark Room visitors, and Adam!


Night-nite Bea.
Sleep well and hope to see you back In The Cold Dark Room tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Snake?


Much, much longer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> Nitey-nite fellow Cold Dark Room visitors, and Adam!


Byeeeeeee Mooz!
See you soon


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Definitely points.
> The longest recorded animal was a specimen of the bootlace worm Lineus longissimus washed up on the shores of Britain that measured between 160 and 190 feet .
> However, the British badly wanted this record and there is evidence that the animal has been stretched.
> Secondly, bootlace worms themselves can stretch themselves abnormally long in a dangerous situation so it'd be like you measuring yourself while standing on tiptoe with your neck stretched up or even you hands above your head.
> So excluding dubious results obtained from the bootlace worm by the British (ahem) and some others, what is the longest animal?


Mane jellyfish? Hmmm....


----------



## leigti

Some sort of kelp or seaweed? Technically it's an animal even though it's in water. You didn't specify what type of animal. And I am still just guessing like crazy. OK, I absolutely have to go wash dishes now. I will come back later and see what the response is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Mane jellyfish? Hmmm....


well, nearly.
The lion's mane jellyfish is up to 120 m long with it's tentacles stretched out. 
The 10 main tentacles are the longest, one seems to be the 'lead' tentacle and the other 9 glow at the tips as if the jellyfish is "endowed with 9 gems".
NB. The last sentence may not be entirely scientifically accurate.
@Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Some sort of kelp or seaweed? Technically it's an animal even though it's in water. You didn't specify what type of animal. And I am still just guessing like crazy. OK, I absolutely have to go wash dishes now. I will come back later and see what the response is.


Washing dishes, eh? 
never, never, never.
Kelp is a seaweed and thus not an animal and gets to about 80m or so I think.
It used to be classified as a plant, but now it, and the other algae have their own Kingdom, so aren't even plants.


----------



## leigti

Giraffe but I get a feeling this is a trick question again.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> well, nearly.
> The lion's mane jellyfish is up to 120 m long with it's tentacles stretched out.
> The 10 main tentacles are the longest, one seems to be the 'lead' tentacle and the other 9 glow at the tips as if the jellyfish is "endowed with 9 gems".
> NB. The last sentence may not be entirely scientifically accurate.
> @Cowboy_Ken


You're like an encyclopedia. (It's a complement. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Giraffe but I get a feeling this is a trick question again.


You missed the answer.
Abdulla was right.
It's the lion's mane jellyfish 120 m long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Giraffe but I get a feeling this is a trick question again.


And i thought your last comment on Zeno's thread was excellent.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You missed the answer.
> Abdulla was right.
> It's the lion's mane jellyfish 120 m long.


Whoops sorry. Didn't read. I had just gotten done slaving away over my dishes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You're like an encyclopedia. (It's a complement. )


i'll take it as a compliment, but i have to check some of these figures and some of it's debatable at best.
Too many years reading encyclopaedias, playing pub quizes, who wants to be a millionaire and Trivial pursuit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's the biggest object a Blue Whale can swallow ?


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the biggest object a Blue Whale can swallow ?


Another blue whale


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Another blue whale


ho de ho de ho.
Ermm no.


----------



## leigti

A grapefruit or a softball


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> A grapefruit or a softball


Is the right answer!
yoo hoo, 10 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Cowboy_Ken 
good luck with your new assignment today.
Hope you slept well..


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the right answer!
> yoo hoo, 10 points.


I can't take the points. I cheated. I googled it because I wanted to answer one question right before I went to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The blue whale's throat is very small.
It eats 3 tons of krill everyday, though ( a small shrimp like crustacean).
It''s voice can be heard up to 10,000 miles away.
It has the biggest brain of any animal ever, though we don't know what it uses most of it for.
It's tongue is heavier than an elephant. 
it's heart is the size of an SUV.
And it's willy is 16 foot long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I can't take the points. I cheated. I googled it because I wanted to answer one question right before I went to bed.


No problem, it was only you and I left anyway and it's better than being alone In My Cold Dark Room.
Other people have done it, the questions are often VERY difficult.
Have 10pts anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

it's 6.40 am here, so I too must sleep In my Cold Dark Corner snuggled up with the armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But i leave you with a question to ponder in My Cold Dark Room.
What can you teach an octopus?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> it's 6.40 am here, so I too must sleep In my Cold Dark Corner snuggled up with the armadillos.


Sings "Is this the way to Armadillo. Every night I'm huggin' my pilow..."

Sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, off now.
You're up bright and early this morning!
oh, of course, it's Monday already.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning. Has school broken up for summer yet?


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. Has school broken up for summer yet?


Yep


----------



## spud's_mum

Literally just turn spuds light on
Turned around and there he is!


I think I'll let him warm up and then he can have a soak sitting next to me watching bondi vet


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep


Schools in my county don't finish until Thursday... consider yourself lucky


----------



## spud's_mum

Soaking next to me watching TV


----------



## spud's_mum

Drying 
He was just trying to eat me


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, too easy and the wrong answer.
> The name is actually the longest city name on earth and is Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit.
> Which means " the city of angels, the great city, the residence of the Emerald Buddha, the impregnable city ( unlike Ayutthaya) of God Indra, the grand capital of the world endowed with nine precious gems, the happy city, abounding in an enormous Royal Palace that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, a city given by Indra, and built by Vishnukarn.
> The Thai people usually call it Krung Thep Maka Nakhon or just Krung Thep.
> Only ignorant foreigners call it Bangkok which hasn't been used as a name for the city in Thailand for more than 200 years.


Trips off the tongue doesn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only ignorant foreigners call it Bangkok which hasn't been used as a name for the city in Thailand for more than 200 years.



Chopsticks and Change

I Like to go out with men from Bangkok,
They are such handsome guys;
Some even want to marry me but
I'm not ready for permanent Thais

LW


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But i leave you with a question to ponder in My Cold Dark Room.
> What can you teach an octopus?


How to touch type


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Schools in my county don't finish until Thursday... consider yourself lucky


Really? I don't think I could have lasted a moment longer without being arrested for murder! (Colleagues not kids - they are quite safe)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning gang. I didn't sleep much this weekend and I haven't gotten all of the missed pages read yet.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning gang. I didn't sleep much this weekend and I haven't gotten all of the missed pages read yet.


You'll need to set aside a few days Ed but it my take your mind off things


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There was an Armadillo in my back yard Saturday morning, but my dog chased him off before I could get my phone to take a photo.
Sorry. It would have been nice with the recent talks about them.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> There was an Armadillo in my back yard Saturday morning, but my dog chased him off before I could get my phone to take a photo.
> Sorry. It would have been nice with the recent talks about them.


Yes but never mind, Adam left earlier to sleep with the ones in his room - but only in a platonic way - I hope!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

They are one of few animals that carry and can transmit Leprosy. But I'm sure that Adam is aware of that fact, as he is all knowing and all......


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Spud, Joes mum and Abdulla sleeping too?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Spud, Joes mum and Abdulla sleeping too?


I am up and about. Currently queueing in the post office. I was in the gym at 7am. It's just before 11am now


----------



## Lyn W

I've seen Joes mum and Spuds mum posting this morning but they may have disappeared again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm about to do the same. Gotta make some money. 6 A.M. here.
I'll be back later. thanks for the company.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go now for a couple of hours too as have to pop into school to do some sorting out. The caretaker will only open up for a short while and I want to get it done today rather than drag it out through the hols.
So I'll see you all later - have a good day.


----------



## meech008

Good morning all!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I've seen Joes mum and Spuds mum posting this morning but they may have disappeared again.


I'm back!
Just been to the shops and come over all hit and nauseous,
Have no idea why


----------



## meech008

I feel you! I'm always nauseous in the morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!


It's difficult to tell the time in the Cold Dark Room.
Welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Trips off the tongue doesn't it?


I speak a little Thai, but this is really, really difficult, much harder than Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwlllantisiliogogogoch which I _can _say and remember after years of practice. 
For those of you who don't know, this is the longest place name in Britain, a small town in Wales where the sign on the platform at the railway station is nearly as long as the platform itself.
It means "The church of St.Mary in the hollow of white hazel trees near the rapid whirlpool of St.Tilio's of the red cave."
It's also got the longest domain name on the internet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How to touch type


Possibly a bit much even for an octopus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Really? I don't think I could have lasted a moment longer without being arrested for murder! (Colleagues not kids - they are quite safe)


Bonus points for not being arrested for murder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning gang. I didn't sleep much this weekend and I haven't gotten all of the missed pages read yet.


It'll take a while and will at least take your mind off things.
Welcome back to My Cold Dark Room.
Love to Bertha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There was an Armadillo in my back yard Saturday morning, but my dog chased him off before I could get my phone to take a photo.
> Sorry. It would have been nice with the recent talks about them.


Next time.
Bonus points for photos of hedgehogs and armadillos (not net nicked). 
Especially ones shot in a Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes but never mind, Adam left earlier to sleep with the ones in his room - but only in a platonic way - I hope!


It's this room, I was in the corner with the armadillos, and yes we're just good friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> They are one of few animals that carry and can transmit Leprosy. But I'm sure that Adam is aware of that fact, as he is all knowing and all......


Yep, 'fraid I did.
But it's fairly safe, leprosy being the least contagious disease in the world and they are the _only _animal besides man that can transmit it.
Mind you, one of my toes is feeling a little loose this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning all!


Morning, Michelle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some people are feeling nauseous today.
I'm sorry.
Hope it's not an outbreak of leprosy in The Cold Dark Room.
I played cards with a leper once, but he threw in his hand.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .
> I played cards with a leper once, but he threw in his hand.


LOL. I doubt it's leprosy probably just nerves at starting something new today. How did the night treat you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The octopus is a very intelligent animal, it can be taught many things,can learn quickly to open jars and perform actions. it is quite possibly the one of the smartest creatures on the planet and unlike some, such as the dolphin, is capable of construction and invention.
It's intelligence is spread over it's body and a lot of it is in the tentacles. 
Unfortunately, and maybe luckily for us, it has a terrible memory, and forgets everything overnight and has to be retaught from scratch the next day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> LOL. I doubt it's leprosy probably just nerves at starting something new today. How did the night treat you?


Probably just nerves, indeed.
Got my sleep in thanks, and did some stuff this morning before logging on here, so I'm happy now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A question that should be spoken rather than written down or read, so say this aloud.
What begins with an a, has six cs and no bs ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A question that should be spoken rather than written down or read, so say this aloud.
> What begins with an a, has six cs and no bs ?


The transmitter and doorbell on my front door at home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The transmitter and doorbell on my front door at home.


?
Hi, Ed.
That's not the answer written on my card.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I really didn't think that it was, Adam. But, it's true none the less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Does it play a particular tune ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Antartica?
Misspelled?


----------



## Taylor T.

Can you go into negative points?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Antartica?
> Misspelled?


Excellent, yes, 10 points.
Antarctica begins with an a, has 6 seas ( the Ross Sea, the Davis Sea, the Weddell Sea, the Bellingshausen Sea, the Amundsen Sea and the Lazurus Sea.). It also has no bees as it's too cold and has nothing for them to eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Taylor T. said:


> Can you go into negative points?


Hello there Taylor T. and welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
Grab a coffee, find a nice dry spot and be as silly as you like.
And have 2 points, too.
Yes, negative points are possible if you keep giving obvious but wrong answers, disagree with me, or post pictures or make statements about things I don't like. (such as aerosol cheese or bus stations).
Two Roomers of the thirty or so who've entered My Cold Dark Room are currently on negative points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do Pamela Anderson, Gillian Anderson and Hans Christian Andersen have in common ?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm back!
> Just been to the shops and come over all hit and nauseous,
> Have no idea why


All those Cornettos!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do Pamela Anderson, Gillian Anderson and Hans Christian Andersen have in common ?


They've all had boob jobs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They've all had boob jobs


Hans might have done if the procedure was available in Copenhagen back then.
But it wasn't, so no.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I speak a little Thai, but this is really, really difficult, much harder than Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwlllantisiliogogogoch which I _can _say and remember after years of practice.
> For those of you who don't know, this is the longest place name in Britain, a small town in Wales where the sign on the platform at the railway station is nearly as long as the platform itself.
> It means "The church of St.Mary in the hollow of white hazel trees near the rapid whirlpool of St.Tilio's of the red cave."
> It's also got the longest domain name on the internet.


Yup on Anglesey


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I speak a little Thai, but this is really, really difficult, much harder than Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwlllantisiliogogogoch which I _can _say and remember after years of practice.
> For those of you who don't know, this is the longest place name in Britain, a small town in Wales where the sign on the platform at the railway station is nearly as long as the platform itself.
> It means "The church of St.Mary in the hollow of white hazel trees near the rapid whirlpool of St.Tilio's of the red cave."
> It's also got the longest domain name on the internet.


I tried to learn it but I got tongue Thaid


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I feel you! I'm always nauseous in the morning


Yeah mornings make me sick too


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A question that should be spoken rather than written down or read, so say this aloud.
> What begins with an a, has six cs and no bs ?


The Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The Atlantic Ocean


No, a lot more seas, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> LOL. I doubt it's leprosy probably just nerves at starting something new today. How did the night treat you?


..................Asked Guinevere's Mum


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, a lot more seas, I think.


Africa - forget it I've just seen Eds answer -too late!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Washing dishes, eh?
> never, never, never.
> Kelp is a seaweed and thus not an animal and gets to about 80m or so I think.
> It used to be classified as a plant, but now it, and the other algae have their own Kingdom, so aren't even plants.


COOL!!!! 
But why are they not plants anymore??
(Poor Pluto will be glad to hear he's not the ONLY one being kicked out of a club!!! )


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll take it as a compliment, but i have to check some of these figures and some of it's debatable at best.
> Too many years reading encyclopaedias, playing pub quizes, who wants to be a millionaire and Trivial pursuit.


Let's play Pictionary here in the Cold Dark...oh...


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> I can't take the points. I cheated. I googled it because I wanted to answer one question right before I went to bed.


TAKE THE POINTS!!!! I have to google almost all my answers!


----------



## Lyn W

I've almost given up on the Anderson/sen question - give us a clue?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Let's play Pictionary here in the Cold Dark...oh...


I Spy was a bit of a let down too!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, 'fraid I did.
> But it's fairly safe, leprosy being the least contagious disease in the world and they are the _only _animal besides man that can transmit it.
> Mind you, one of my toes is feeling a little loose this morning.


This joke is VERY rude, so skip it if you are of delicate sensibilities!
Q: What did the leper say to the prostitute?......................................................................
A: Keep the tip!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do Pamela Anderson, Gillian Anderson and Hans Christian Andersen have in common ?


They're all vegetarians!


----------



## mike taylor

Well Adam your room has beaten Ken and I out . My awesome land is at a stand still . Why do you guys like the cold darkness ? It can't be Adams company can it ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> They're all vegetarians!


Really ?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Really ?


I'm pretty sure, but I could be wrong


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Well Adam your room has beaten Ken and I out . My awesome land is at a stand still . Why do you guys like the cold darkness ? It can't be Adams company can it ?


Keeps the old grey matter active - pitting our wit and wisdom against Adam.


----------



## mike taylor

OK ??


----------



## mike taylor

But it smells in here . Like cheese and feet ! For gods sake get a air freshener ! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> COOL!!!!
> But why are they not plants anymore??
> (Poor Pluto will be glad to hear he's not the ONLY one being kicked out of a club!!! )


We used to refer to all organisms being either plant or animal,(two kingdoms) but studies of genetics and morphology have shown that the groups are more complicated than that as regards non-related organisms.
So now we have several kingdoms 
1) Animals - vertebrates and invertebrates.
2) Plants - green and use chlorophyll 
3) Fungi - not plants, not related and no chrlorophyll.
4) Protists - single celled 'animals and plants' that don't form tissues, but have nucleii.
5) Monera - single celled without nucleii ie.bacteria and blue green algae.
6) Chromalveolata - something like plants or algae but often using non green pigments.
kelp is in the latter group, most green algae are actually bacteria. 
It's very complicated and, in my opinion, incorrect and I am writing a new classification system which should be finished in about 10 years.


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> But it smells in here . Like cheese and feet ! For gods sake get a air freshener ! Haha


It's the armadillos


----------



## mike taylor

Ha-ha I think Adam is hiding old cheese in here .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Let's play Pictionary here in the Cold Dark...oh...


I have a UV pen and some luminous ink?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've almost given up on the Anderson/sen question - give us a clue?


Diet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I Spy was a bit of a let down too!


I spy with my little eye something beginning with D......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Diet.


Think Michelle was right then - veggies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This joke is VERY rude, so skip it if you are of delicate sensibilities!
> Q: What did the leper say to the prostitute?......................................................................
> A: Keep the tip!



Bea !


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> This joke is VERY rude, so skip it if you are of delicate sensibilities!
> Q: What did the leper say to the prostitute?......................................................................
> A: Keep the tip!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They're all vegetarians!


Wow! 
Definitely 10 points for that!


----------



## mike taylor

How can a cop arrest you for solicitation of a prostitute if you pay in a birthday card ? Prostitutes have birthdays to . Just saying .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well Adam your room has beaten Ken and I out . My awesome land is at a stand still . Why do you guys like the cold darkness ? It can't be Adams company can it ?


I think we all love the armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> But it smells in here . Like cheese and feet ! For gods sake get a air freshener ! Haha


I asked you to bring one last time you mentioned it!
The coffee smells quite nice today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's the armadillos


And the toilet hole in the corner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Ha-ha I think Adam is hiding old cheese in here .


Always, old cheese, new cheese,
yellow cheese, blue cheese.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we all love the armadillos.


Yes we need more of those in the pools during school holidays. Oh hang on - that's armoured lilos isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> How can a cop arrest you for solicitation of a prostitute if you pay in a birthday card ? Prostitutes have birthdays to . Just saying .


I'll try it and tell you what happened.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes we need more of those in the pools during school holidays. Oh hang on - that's armoured lilos isn't it?


Surely armored lilos sink ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Surely armored lilos sink ?


Yes they become submarines then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes they become submarines then


Cool.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll try it and tell you what happened.


Will you take her a gift too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was the unforgettable achievement of John Henry Anderson, "The Wizard of the North." ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will you take her a gift too?


It's traditional here to buy them a beer, so maybe if I took her a case of Heineken ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the unforgettable achievement of John Henry Anderson, "The Wizard of the North." ?


He was a Scottish magician wasn't he? Don't know what he did though.......yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's traditional here to buy them a beer, so maybe if I took her a case of Heineken ?


well I suppose if you are putting money in card as well..................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He was a Scottish magician wasn't he? Don't know what he did though.......yet!


He was.
And the first to.......?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was.
> And the first to.......?


levitate?
make a lady disappear?
saw someone in half?
Pull a rabbit from a hat?
say 'nothing up my sleeve'?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> levitate?
> make a lady disappear?
> saw someone in half?
> Pull a rabbit from a hat?
> say 'nothing up my sleeve'?


Well, that covered most of the bases, didn't it.
So, yes, he was the first to pull a rabbit from a hat.
He advertised himself by leaving pats of butter around hotels stamped with, "Anderson was here".


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bea !


I WARNED you it was rude!
I'm not the one who brought up the topic of leprosy, so I'm blameless!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I WARNED you it was rude!
> I'm not the one who brought up the topic of leprosy, so I'm blameless!


Of course you are.
Sweet, innocent, little Bea.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did Hans Christian Andersen and Josef Stalin have in common ?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I WARNED you it was rude!
> I'm not the one who brought up the topic of leprosy, so I'm blameless!


Naturally! It was Ed's fault for mentioning leprosy, not that I'm a snitch or anything


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did Hans Christian Andersen and Josef Stalin have in common ?


They both knew Thumbelina


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Naturally! It was Ed's fault for mentioning leprosy, not that I'm a snitch or anything


OK, Minus points for Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, Minus points for Ed.


And minus points for Lyn, for not being a snitch.
ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They both knew Thumbelina


Possibly, possibly,
And.......?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, Minus points for Ed.


I suppose it was my fault originally for mentioning that you were sleeping with the armadillos.
Ed was just pointing out the dangers of getting a STD (snooze transmitted disease) so he should keep his points and I should lose them instead.
But when I say '_should'................_


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Possibly, possibly,
> And.......?


...........The Little Mermaid?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The arbitrary decisions of Tidgy's Dad are final.
there is no right ( or left) of appeal.
Except sometimes.
I do like snooze transmitted disease, that'll give you some points back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...........The Little Mermaid?


Sounds fishy to me.
Andersen was agoraphobic dyslexic and a vegetarian , 'The Ugly Duckling' was a gay parable and he wanted to be a ballet dancer, but was too big and clumsy. 
He had a fear of either being burned or buried alive.
He fell in love with the son of a friend and the boy got married. So when Hans died he was buried in the grave with the son and his wife.
He was later reburied on his own after the sons later descendants complained.
He was a friend of Charles Dickens and went to stay with him. But he wouldn't leave Dickens' house and eventually had to be forcibly removed.
Anyway, Hans Christian Anderson and Josef Stalin were both the sons of a cobbler and a washer woman.
Though not the same cobbler and washer woman.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds fishy to me.
> Andersen was agoraphobic dyslexic and a vegetarian , 'The Ugly Duckling' was a gay parable and he wanted to be a ballet dancer, but was too big and clumsy.
> He had a fear of either being burned or buried alive.
> He fell in love with the son of a friend and the boy got married. So when Hans died he was buried in the grave with the son and his wife.
> He was later reburied on his own after the sons later descendants complained.
> He was a friend of Charles Dickens and went to stay with him. But he wouldn't leave Dickens' house and eventually had to be forcibly removed.
> Anyway, Hans Christian Anderson and Josef Stalin were both the sons of a cobbler and a washer woman.
> Though not the same cobbler and washer woman.


So both of his parents were good with their Hans then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So both of his parents were good with their Hans then.


And Christians I suppose.
And lived in an Anderson shelter?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Christians I suppose.
> And lived in an Anderson shelter?


Hmm...wonder how they thought of their son's name?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmm...wonder how they thought of their son's name?


Asked Stalin's mum and dad I expect, since they were in the same professions.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Asked Stalin's mum and dad I expect, since they were in the same professions.


Not very nice in later life to admit that their mums were old washer women and their dad's were a load of cobblers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not very nice in later life to admit that their mums were old washer women and their dad's were a load of cobblers!


But better than their dad's being old washer women and their mums a load of cobblers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did Atlas carry on his shoulders ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did Atlas carry on his shoulders ?


okay- this MUST be a trick!


----------



## Moozillion

He carried the celestial spheres, NOT the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, correct.
He carried the sky, if you like.
In Morocco we have the Atlas mountains, so called because they were supposed to support the sky like Atlas.
It was the Flemish cartographer Mercator who used an image of Atlas holding up the world on his books of maps known as Mercator's Atlas and the name and image stuck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What provides more than 50% of the world's oxygen ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did Atlas carry on his shoulders ?


Heavens above - what a question!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What provides more than 50% of the world's oxygen ?


algae or is it Algeria I always get the 2 mixed up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Heavens above - what a question!


The skies the limit in this quiz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> algae or is it Algeria I always get the 2 mixed up


Easily done.
Algeria is our neighbouring country and I worked there for a bit.
Not too many algae, mainly desert so it doesn't produce much oxygen, I suppose.
Most people say trees or the rain forest, but most adult trees actually use more oxygen than they produce, it's young trees that make a lot of oxygen during growth.
Oceanic algae is the right answer, producing, some say, up to 90% of our oxygen. 
10 pts.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The skies the limit in this quiz.


I'm glad its not any higher
I went to a party on the moon once but I didn't stay long - there was no atmosphere


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, apart from the devastating damage to the environment, at least as far as oxygen levels go, we'd be better off chopping down the forests and planting new trees!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Easily done.
> Algeria is our neighbouring country and I worked there for a bit.
> Not too many algae, mainly desert so it doesn't produce much oxygen, I suppose.
> Most people say trees or the rain forest, but most adult trees actually use more oxygen than they produce, it's young trees that make a lot of oxygen during growth.
> Oceanic algae is the right answer, producing, some say, up to 90% of our oxygen.
> 10 pts.


I made the mistake of saying trees in a quiz a while back, good job I remembered the answer,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad its not any higher
> I went to a party on the moon once but I didn't stay long - there was no atmosphere


I went to that same party.
All those ballunes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A question that should be spoken rather than written down or read, so say this aloud.
> What begins with an a, has six cs and no bs ?


Hello everyone.

Could it be a report card? But don't ask me 'whose?'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, apart from the devastating damage to the environment, at least as far as oxygen levels go, we'd be better off chopping down the forests and planting new trees!


Pretty much what they are doing in lots of managed forests now and replacing them with native species


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I made the mistake of saying trees in a quiz a while back, good job I remembered the answer,


Well the quiz book was made from trees, i guess, so it may have influenced your answer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went to that same party.
> All those ballunes.


Full of lunatics too


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Could it be a report card? But don't ask me 'whose?'


Hi Gillian not right but a very good answer all the same!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Could it be a report card? But don't ask me 'whose?'


Good answer, but no.
6 c's? I would be furious.
the answer was Antarctica.
Evening, Gillian, hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pretty much what they are doing in lots of managed forests now and replacing them with native species


Sometimes a good thing, sometimes not, i guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Full of lunatics too


Lunatic - a madman who is influenced by the moon.
The Who perhaps, or their fans?


----------



## Lyn W

I used to be influenced by the moon - I was a werewolf
but I'm OK Noooooow !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to be influenced by the moon - I was a werewolf
> but I'm OK Noooooow !


I think it was Bea who was turning into a weretort having been bitten by Elsa.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well the quiz book was made from trees, i guess, so it may have influenced your answer.


Yes it was a book of treevia


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it was a book of treevia


Thats oak k then.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thats oak k then.


Not many people could answer the questions so they said they willower the pass mark.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lunatic - a madman who is influenced by the moon.
> The Who perhaps, or their fans?


Kids usually get crazy when moon is full.

Jk, they're _always_ crazy. 

Children make me not want to have kids .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not many people could answer the questions so they said they willower the pass mark.


How sub lime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Kids usually get crazy when moon is full.
> 
> Jk, they're _always_ crazy.
> 
> Children make me not want to have kids .....


It worked on me.
No kids ta.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How sub lime.


That was acorny joke - can't yew do any better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That was acorny joke - can't yew do any better?


I'll pine away if you're mean to me just ashure me you'll be nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll pine away if you're mean to me just ashure me you'll be nice.


Life's a beech but It's all mulch ado about nothing really.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Kids usually get crazy when moon is full.
> 
> Jk, they're _always_ crazy.
> 
> Children make me not want to have kids .....


Hi Abdulla they're fine for a while but good to hand back and they keep me in a job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Life's a beech but It's all mulch ado about nothing really.


Oh, that old chestnut! Spruce yourself up and live it to the best.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, that old chestnut! Spruce yourself up and live it to the best.


We should branch out and conker the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You're barking up the wrong tree, just turn over a new leaf.
Twig it?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree, just turn over a new leaf.
> Twig it?


I wood but its knot that easy. Do you want to stop fo rest now? I wouldn't want to run rings around you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where is the driest place on Earth?
Clue: It's not My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wood but its knot that easy. Do you want to stop fo rest now? I wouldn't want to run rings around you.


I see the root of the problem, yew don't, these puns alder time. Holly mackerel!
(oops a fish got in.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where is the driest place on Earth?
> Clue: It's not My Cold Dark Room.


Some where around north or south pole one of those places you wouldn't think of as dry
- or it could be somewhere where the last village pub has just closed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I see the root of the problem, yew don't, these puns alder time. Holly mackerel!
> (oops a fish got in.)


I think we better log off and have a break until SepTIMBER!!!!
Don't get too axecited


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Some where around north or south pole one of those places you wouldn't think of as dry
> - or it could be somewhere where the last village pub has just closed.


Yeah, or Morocco in Ramadan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think we better log off and have a break until SepTIMBER!!!!
> Don't get too axecited


I've almost drawn a plank, but I saw one or two more intreeguing puns, I'm so desperate I'll larch onto anything.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi all,
Hope everything's well


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've almost drawn a plank, but I saw one or two more intreeguing puns, I'm so desperate I'll larch onto anything.


We haven't done too badly we've had a laurellaughs


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hi Abdulla they're fine for a while but good to hand back and they keep me in a job.


I love kids, only when they play with me for 30 minutes before they go crazy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everything's well


Evening, we're fine, lots of trees in the Cold Dark Room tonight.
Good day?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I love kids, only when they play with me for 30 minutes before they go crazy.


I like children........but I couldn't eat a whole one!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everything's well


Hi Spudsmum are you still nauseous? Hope our puns haven't caused a relapse


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, we're fine, lots of trees in the Cold Dark Room tonight.
> Good day?


...but I sappose we've finished now so tell us what you've been up to


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Spudsmum are you still nauseous? Hope our puns haven't caused a relapse


I'm fine now, thanks 
I think it was indigestion from riding a scooter and eating a sausage roll at the same time.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, we're fine, lots of trees in the Cold Dark Room tonight.
> Good day?


Yes, thank you 
And you?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm fine now, thanks
> I think it was indigestion from riding a scooter and eating a sausage roll at the same time.


Glad you didn't try it the other way around - riding a sausage roll and eating a scooter would certainly cause problems with digestion


----------



## spud's_mum

Spud is sleeping in his pot tonight
His head is pressing against the pot lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm fine now, thanks
> I think it was indigestion from riding a scooter and eating a sausage roll at the same time.


Oh, I miss sausage rolls, can't get them here, not proper ones.


----------



## spud's_mum

I forgot to shut my window and just walked into a rather cold bedroom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yes, thank you
> And you?


Despite being in the Cold Dark Room a lot, I got a lot of stuff done, thanks.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I miss sausage rolls, can't get them here, not proper ones.


Oh I do love a sausage roll.
Jumbo sausage rolls are the best! 
Then I walk through a nice park and eat it  

The one I had today was rather fatty though  
Tut tut tut I expect better from the bakers next time!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I forgot to shut my window and just walked into a rather cold bedroom


No you're in Adam's cold dark room


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh I do love a sausage roll.
> Jumbo sausage rolls are the best!
> Then I walk through a nice park and eat it
> 
> The one I had today was rather fatty though
> Tut tut tut I expect better from the bakers next time!


Like the park bit but gristly sausage rolls Ugh!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I miss sausage rolls, can't get them here, not proper ones.


I'll send you some - by FedEx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I forgot to shut my window and just walked into a rather cold bedroom


It's The Cold Dark Room, it doesn't have any windows.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> No you're in Adam's cold dark room


That just made me imagine the TFO as a real place.
Corridors for topics and rooms for threads, walk in and talk to people about it lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh I do love a sausage roll.
> Jumbo sausage rolls are the best!
> Then I walk through a nice park and eat it
> 
> The one I had today was rather fatty though
> Tut tut tut I expect better from the bakers next time!


Can't get pork products here, you see, 'cos of the religion and pork pies and sausage rolls, i miss.
Please bring some to The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

This is a picture of someone riding a rather undercooked sausage roll


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Like the park bit but gristly sausage rolls Ugh!!


Or pork bit.


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> That just made me imagine the TFO as a real place.
> Corridors for topics and rooms for threads, walk in and talk to people about it lol.


I'd live there with my fellow people...
People of the TFO! 

Spud and monty can come with me 
Oh and the family, I s'pose 
I'd doubt they'd want to though.
You see, they don't get the TFO 
Kind of sad really


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> That just made me imagine the TFO as a real place.
> Corridors for topics and rooms for threads, walk in and talk to people about it lol.


But that's true isn't it, that's reality.
isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> That just made me imagine the TFO as a real place.
> Corridors for topics and rooms for threads, walk in and talk to people about it lol.


It is isn't it?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> It is isn't it?


Like somewhere that we don't need computers, phones and technology to get to... A building!

We shall build one! 
... But where?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'd live there with my fellow people...
> People of the TFO!
> 
> Spud and monty can come with me
> Oh and the family, I s'pose
> I'd doubt they'd want to though.
> You see, they don't get the TFO
> Kind of sad really


That and your last post are quite beautiful.
lots of points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It is isn't it?


Thinking with the same mind again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Like somewhere that we don't need computers, phones and technology to get to... A building!
> 
> We shall build one!
> ... But where?


I really already live there.


----------



## spud's_mum

OH NO!
reality just hit me
... I might be having my tooth pulled out tomorrow  
I hate dentists! 

I'll just hide here instead.
If anyone asks, you didn't see me ok?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> OH NO!
> reality just hit me
> ... I might be having my tooth pulled out tomorrow
> I hate dentists!
> 
> I'll just hide here instead.
> If anyone asks, you didn't see me ok?


Who said that?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> OH NO!
> reality just hit me
> ... I might be having my tooth pulled out tomorrow
> I hate dentists!
> 
> I'll just hide here instead.
> If anyone asks, you didn't see me ok?


You having a gap here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> OH NO!
> reality just hit me
> ... I might be having my tooth pulled out tomorrow
> I hate dentists!
> 
> I'll just hide here instead.
> If anyone asks, you didn't see me ok?


We'll give the dentist one of the armadillos.
They don't have teeth, so that'll confuse him.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll give the dentist one on the armadillos.
> They don't have teeth, so that'll confuse him.


They may come out with dental implANTS!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Who said that?


Well, I have this tooth that moved and is basically growing into my gum.
It really hurts when I move my mouth and my dads calling the dentist tomorrow and he (and I) think it needs to be pulled out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I have this tooth that moved and is basically growing into my gum.
> It really hurts when I move my mouth and my dads calling the dentist tomorrow and he (and I) think it needs to be pulled out


Ouuccchhh!
I hate dentists.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouuccchhh!
> I hate dentists.


Me too 
That's why I've been trying myself to pull it out with no luck -_-


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Me too
> That's why I've been trying myself to pull it out with no luck -_-


i'm a doctor, i could do it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm a doctor, i could do it.


Uh... I'm ok thanks
I think I'll just go to the dentist lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Uh... I'm ok thanks
> I think I'll just go to the dentist lol


That's what wifey always says.


----------



## spud's_mum

Change of subject but....
My dog was chased by a cat today
It wouldn't leave him and it followed him (even though he was trying to kill it) 
It had its tail up and a Mohican on it's back. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Change of subject but....
> My dog was chased by a cat today
> It wouldn't leave him and it followed him (even though he was trying to kill it)
> It had its tail up and a Mohican on it's back. Lol


He was trying to kill it?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was trying to kill it?


Well he is a terrier


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well he is a terrier


Not a very efficient one, thankfully.
Perhaps the Mohican put him off.


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys! 
I'll be back tomorrow (if the dentist doesn't kill me  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys!
> I'll be back tomorrow (if the dentist doesn't kill me  )


Night night, good luck tomorrow.
Don't forget to tell him the hole tooth, the tooth and nothing but the tooth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm all alone again.
It's Cold and Dark in this Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There's a place in the Atacama Desert in Chile where it hasn't rained for 400 years.
But the Dry Valleys Region of Antarctica is drier.
The average annual rainfall in Antarctica is less than 2 inches, about the same as the Sahara, but the Dry Valleys Region on the coast has not had any rain for 2 million years.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys!
> I'll be back tomorrow (if the dentist doesn't kill me  )


Pull the other one!
Do you know the best time to go the dentist - two thirty (tooth hurty!!)
Good luck and night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So points to Lyn.
Antarctica is also the coldest place, the wettest place with 70% of the worlds water and the windiest place with wind speeds up to 200 mph.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm all alone again.
> It's Cold and Dark in this Room.


I'm still here - a sister rang,
I'd unplugged my phone earlier and forgot to put it back so she was checking I hadn't died.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So points to Lyn.
> Antarctica is also the coldest place, the wettest place with 70% of the worlds water and the windiest place with wind speeds up to 200 mph.


I was going to ask you what the right answer was.
So how come its the driest place? I've forgotten the reason behind it being N or S Pole regions


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm still here - a sister rang,
> I'd unplugged my phone earlier and forgot to put it back so she was checking I hadn't died.


Had you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to ask you what the right answer was.


Full details about 5 posts back.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had you?


I just had a coffin fit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just had a coffin fit.


A grave matter.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A grave matter.


I know and I think I've lost the plot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know and I think I've lost the plot


i'll call the medical corpse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You need a stiff drink.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll call the medical corpse.


Yeah we cadaver a nice chat


----------



## Abdulla6169

Just realized violins and violence are homophones....

Idk why I had to post this, but I did.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Just realized violins and violence are homophones....
> 
> Idk why I had to post this, but I did.


The way I play it sounds like someone is being murdered!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

nearly, but not quite.


AbdullaAli said:


> Just realized violins and violence are homophones....
> 
> Idk why I had to post this, but I did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The way I play it sounds like someone is being murdered!


so not homophone, homicide


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys!
> I'll be back tomorrow (if the dentist doesn't kill me  )


Dentists are our friends!!!

Recent research has shown that gum inflammation and tooth infections are often involved in heart disease. They analyzed blood clots that caused heart attacks in cardiac patients and found oral bacteria in the clots. The inflammation in the mouth (or anywhere in your body) makes it easier for your blood to clot. So good dental hygiene is MORE than just for looks or sweet breath! And dentists help fix those inflammations!

I also know of 2 people who had infected teeth abscesses in their upper jaws. The abscesses eroded through the jaw bone and caused brain abscesses. Both had to have surgery to drain the abscesses. One was left with memory problems, the other was left slightly paralyzed on the left side, with a seizure disorder and had great difficulty speaking. He required permanent institutionalization.
So the moral of the story is: brush your teeth and see the dentist!!!
And for Gawd's sake, get an UPPER tooth problem promptly addressed!!!

This has been a Public Service Announcement from your local Dental Awareness Society!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How long is a day ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long is a day ?


Depends on the location and the date....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dentists are our friends!!!
> 
> Recent research has shown that gum inflammation and tooth infections are often involved in heart disease. They analyzed blood clots that caused heart attacks in cardiac patients and found oral bacteria in the clots. The inflammation in the mouth (or anywhere in your body) makes it easier for your blood to clot. So good dental hygiene is MORE than just for looks or sweet breath! And dentists help fix those inflammations!
> 
> I also know of 2 people who had infected teeth abscesses in their upper jaws. The abscesses eroded through the jaw bone and caused brain abscesses. Both had to have surgery to drain the abscesses. One was left with memory problems, the other was left slightly paralyzed on the left side, with a seizure disorder and had great difficulty speaking. He required permanent institutionalization.
> So the moral of the story is: brush your teeth and see the dentist!!!
> And for Gawd's sake, get an UPPER tooth problem promptly addressed!!!
> 
> This has been a Public Service Announcement from your local Dental Awareness Society!!


Scary stuff, Bea, I've got a couple of teeth broken off each side top and bottom, down to the gum line.
Never had them fixed, never had a problem or abscess but I'm so scared of the dentists.
Especially here, not been to a dentist in 15 years, including time elsewhere.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Dentists are our friends!!!
> 
> Recent research has shown that gum inflammation and tooth infections are often involved in heart disease. They analyzed blood clots that caused heart attacks in cardiac patients and found oral bacteria in the clots. The inflammation in the mouth (or anywhere in your body) makes it easier for your blood to clot. So good dental hygiene is MORE than just for looks or sweet breath! And dentists help fix those inflammations!
> 
> I also know of 2 people who had infected teeth abscesses in their upper jaws. The abscesses eroded through the jaw bone and caused brain abscesses. Both had to have surgery to drain the abscesses. One was left with memory problems, the other was left slightly paralyzed on the left side, with a seizure disorder and had great difficulty speaking. He required permanent institutionalization.
> So the moral of the story is: brush your teeth and see the dentist!!!
> And for Gawd's sake, get an UPPER tooth problem promptly addressed!!!
> 
> This has been a Public Service Announcement from your local Dental Awareness Society!!


Thanks for the sound bite Bea very good advice!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long is a day ?


Depends on which day and how big your writing is.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scary stuff, Bea, I've got a couple of teeth broken off each side top and bottom, down to the gum line.
> Never had them fixed, never had a problem or abscess but I'm so scared of the dentists.
> Especially here, not been to a dentist in 15 years, including time elsewhere.


I'd rather go to a dentist than a hairdresser


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long is a day ?


Depends: Mondays are pretty long, compared to the other days. And any day that you're waiting for something you really REALLY want lasts 3x as long as any other day!
But the days you're waiting for something you dread (like going to the dentist) are actually much shorter.

I believe this is what Dr. Einstein was referring to when he talked about Time being "relative": slower just before Christmas, and faster before dental appointments. 
It's all very mathematical- you must have memorized your times-tables to understand it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd rather go to a dentist than a hairdresser


yep.
Not for about 25 years.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long is a day ?


I think it's slightly less than 24 hours -can't remember specifics

And a year is 365 *plus *1/4 days which is why we have a leap year to absorb the extra day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Depends: Mondays are pretty long, compared to the other days. And any day that you're waiting for something you really REALLY want lasts 3x as long as any other day!
> But the days you're waiting for something you dread (like going to the dentist) are actually much shorter.
> 
> I believe this is what Dr. Einstein was referring to when he talked about Time being "relative": slower just before Christmas, and faster before dental appointments.
> It's all very mathematical- you must have memorized your times-tables to understand it.


----------



## meech008

Just dropping in to say hi! And that evening shift is boring as all get out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Just dropping in to say hi! And that evening shift is boring as all get out


Hi, Michelle.
Perhaps it'll liven up tomorrow.
Set off the fire alarm?


----------



## Lyn W

How very true Bea
Monday to Friday = slow
Weekends = fast forward


----------



## Abdulla6169

My week:
Mondaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
Tuesdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
Wednesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
Thursaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
_FridaySaturdaySunday_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> My week:
> Mondaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> Tuesdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> Wednesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> Thursaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> _FridaySaturdaySunday_


my week just flies by.
M
T
W
T
F
S
Su
Sundays seem a little longer.


----------



## Abdulla6169

This is my favorite thing about calendars:


Tidgy's Dad said:


> W
> T
> F


----------



## Lyn W

I have to tear myself away from the fun, frolics and frivolity of the CDR now
I will catch up with you all tomorrow
Have fun and see you soon
Night Night all


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle.
> Perhaps it'll liven up tomorrow.
> Set off the fire alarm?


I'm thinking about it! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> This is my favorite thing about calendars:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to tear myself away from the fun, frolics and frivolity of the CDR now
> I will catch up with you all tomorrow
> Have fun and see you soon
> Night Night all


Sleep tight.
Thanks for the pun fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm thinking about it! How is everyone?


Happy and glad.
Good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep tight.
> Thanks for the pun fun


You too


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye bye Lyn.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


I thought you hated emojis. You changed your mind about them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I thought you hated emojis. You changed your mind about them?


Well remembered, grasshopper.
I do.
But all is different in The Cold Dark Room

and I always liked this one.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> my week just flies by.
> M
> T
> W
> T
> F
> S
> Su
> Sundays seem a little longer.




Mines the same; I guess a side effect of doing whatever you want, whenever you want?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Mines the same; I guess a side effect of doing whatever you want, whenever you want?


Yep, that'll be it.
Evening, Cameron.


----------



## meech008

So I totally just saw a man vs. Circular saw. Man lost and man was it cool


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> So I totally just saw a man vs. Circular saw. Man lost and man was it cool


I bet he didn't think so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> So I totally just saw a man vs. Circular saw. Man lost and man was it cool


Wot?
That sounds horrible!


----------



## meech008

No he didn't but I could see a much worse outcome for his situation. It doesn't pay to be foolish around machines with sharp blades. He got to keep his hand and I learned something new


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No he didn't but I could see a much worse outcome for his situation. It doesn't pay to be foolish around machines with sharp blades. He got to keep his hand and I learned something new


oh, like a sort of ER show ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wot?
> That sounds horrible!


It was for him, but I'm trying to look at things on a purely educational basis now. I got to watch stitches being put in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was for him, but I'm trying to look at things on a purely educational basis now. I got to watch stitches being put in!


Maybe helpful one day in your line of work.


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> It was for him, but I'm trying to look at things on a purely educational basis now. I got to watch stitches being put in!


I understand why you say that from your previous posts. But never forget there is a living breathing feeling human being behind that. If you can't remember that then you need a new profession.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I understand why you say that from your previous posts. But never forget there is a living breathing feeling human being behind that. If you can't remember that then you need a new profession.


Evening, Tina.
Had a nice day?


----------



## meech008

leigti said:


> I understand why you say that from your previous posts. But never forget there is a living breathing feeling human being behind that. If you can't remember that then you need a new profession.


I assure you, I can remember that. I wiped his tears away as they were stitching him. I love what I do, and part of being in the hospital is seeing all of the trauma cases, which it turns out that I'm pretty good at. So it was cool seeing that I could keep MY cool in that kind of area. I maybe shouldn't have posted it like I did because it came off wrong


----------



## meech008

leigti said:


> I understand why you say that from your previous posts. But never forget there is a living breathing feeling human being behind that. If you can't remember that then you need a new profession.


And it does serve well to remember that, I appreciate you reminding me because I've seen that trait in other techs and it's not something I want to be.


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> I assure you, I can remember that. I wiped his tears away as they were stitching him. I love what I do, and part of being in the hospital is seeing all of the trauma cases, which it turns out that I'm pretty good at. So it was cool seeing that I could keep MY cool in that kind of area. I maybe shouldn't have posted it like I did because it came off wrong


That's good then. I have met many people in the medical profession that treat their patients like lab rats. It's sad. Places like emergency rooms need people that are good under stress. When people are hurt and scared you need a cold person around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I assure you, I can remember that. I wiped his tears away as they were stitching him. I love what I do, and part of being in the hospital is seeing all of the trauma cases, which it turns out that I'm pretty good at. So it was cool seeing that I could keep MY cool in that kind of area. I maybe shouldn't have posted it like I did because it came off wrong


That's OK, we've got it now, like you say, even these more unpleasant experiences can be educating and interesting.
I think your hearts in the right.place.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> So I totally just saw a man vs. Circular saw. Man lost and man was it cool



Reminds me of this:







Though the fact that they use a hot dog instead of their actual hand makes me doubt their faith in their product.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that'll be it.
> Evening, Cameron.



Is it? The time of day is kinda like the days of the week and just kind of runs together.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> My week:
> Mondaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> Tuesdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> Wednesaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> Thursaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> _FridaySaturdaySunday_


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
So true!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's OK, we've got it now, like you say, even these more unpleasant experiences can be educating and interesting.
> I think your hearts in the right.place.


It is  I come from a long line of health care and I strive for excellent patient care. I just like seeing all kinds of cases. It betters me as a person and a professional


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the fact that they use a hot dog instead of their actual hand makes me doubt their faith in their product.


Well, if it can't even cut through a hot dog!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Is it? The time of day is kinda like the days of the week and just kind of runs together.


Well it's night here and morning as well, evening and night (?) where you are and yeah, it makes little difference except for knowing when the shops are open.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the fact that they use a hot dog instead of their actual hand makes me doubt their faith in their product.


Bwahahahaha I'm not sure you could pay me enough to stick my hand in there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is  I come from a long line of health care and I strive for excellent patient care. I just like seeing all kinds of cases. It betters me as a person and a professional


I'll call you next time i'm seriously ill!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the fact that they use a hot dog instead of their actual hand makes me doubt their faith in their product.


I notice the hotdog has a tiny nick in it. Just a tiny nick is a whole lot better than a severed finger. But if they used a real finger for the ad, that tiny nick would bleed- not a lot at all, but it would still bleed. I'm guessing that since people respond strongly to blood, that even a little bit of blood would be off-putting for potential customers. 
Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll call you next time i'm seriously ill!


I'll fly out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I notice the hotdog has a tiny nick in it. Just a tiny nick is a whole lot better than a severed finger. But if they used a real finger for the ad, that tiny nick would bleed- not a lot at all, but it would still bleed. I'm guessing that since people respond strongly to blood, that even a little bit of blood would be off-putting for potential customers.
> Just my 2 cents worth!


No, you're right, I'd noticed that and as Michelle said, I wouldn't put my finger in there.
And no actor would be too keen either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'll fly out


Malhaban (welcome).


----------



## jaizei

For instance, going with what I said above, I literally just remembered that today was Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> For instance, going with what I said above, I literally just remembered that today was Monday.


i only realized this morning when people were complaining they were back at work.


----------



## Moozillion

(...does a quick head-count of the armadillos...) okay: all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (...does a quick head-count of the armadillos...) okay: all is well.


ho de ha ha.
Brilliant, Bea, that made me laugh.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam, and anyone else still in the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam, and anyone else still in the Cold Dark Room!


Night, Bea thanks for all the laughs, especially that last one.
Still giggling here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A day is never exactly 24 hours long.
It can be as much as 50 seconds more or less depending on the season.
Even averaged over a year it's not quite 24 hours, 
So every once in a while a leap second is added which can cause all sorts of problems with atomic clocks, computers and stuff.
Since it started in 1972 a second has been added 26 times, the last one being on June 30th his year when we all became 1 second older.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the main ingredient of air?


----------



## Moozillion

Nitrogen....oops...I mean, GOOD NIGHT...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is the maximum number of times a piece of paper, (any size) can be folded?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nitrogen....oops...I mean, GOOD NIGHT...


haha.
Go to bed, Bea, you're disturbing the armadillos.
Correct, of course, 78% I think (too tired to check).
was hoping someone might say oxygen or carbon dioxide.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What is the maximum number of times a piece of paper, (any size) can be folded?




7


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What is the maximum number of times a piece of paper, (any size) can be folded?


Evening, Ken, how was the new assignment?
I always say 12 times if you mean folded in half, but some people now claim 13.
Just folded would depend on the size of paper and in theory could be infinite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine work. 
In half 12


----------



## meech008

Ahhhhhh good to be home. *kicks off shoes*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine work.
> In half 12


How many points ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hit the couch, opened a beer, woke to a warm beer…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ahhhhhh good to be home. *kicks off shoes*


Time to relax now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many points ?


Half of 12x's


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I hit the couch, opened a beer, woke to a warm beer…


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Half of 12x's


Ok, I'll give myself 6.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The word 'boredom' was invented by Charles Dickens for his novel "Bleak House".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did Barbara Cartland do in 1983 which involved a sofa and a hot water bottle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to see where the hedgehogs are gone, all I can find is armadillos.
Goodnight Cold Dark Roomers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everything's well


Hi. So far so good. How are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning Ed, hope all is well back there.

By the way, how is Bertha today. Sincerely hope to hear she's recovered.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning!
I slept in today 
For the first time in...
Ages (?)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ed, hope all is well back there.
> 
> By the way, how is Bertha today. Sincerely hope to hear she's recovered.


Thanks, Gillian. No she hasn't recovered. She's on antibiotics now and I'm measuring her progress each day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning!
> I slept in today
> For the first time in...
> Ages (?)


Morning. I also got almost five hours in.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning from spud!

Just realised that he's grown as he is quite big in my hand now.
Never noticed it before.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That growth usually goes unnoticed....Until they are huge.
All of mine are two handers.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 140066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140065




PM sent


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Gillian. No she hasn't recovered. She's on antibiotics now and I'm measuring her progress each day.


Patience, patience is need here, and a lot, I know. Hope to hear she's well soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Patience, patience is need here, and a lot, I know. Hope to hear she's well soon.


Three or four months of work and she's worse than in the beginning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be back later.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Three or four months of work and she's worse than in the beginning.


This post of yours shocked me! Why worse? Ok, I do realize that she's been scik for long, but when you mentioned she's alive-after having posted that she'd died-I thought: 'GREAT! There must be an improvement in her health.' Please answer asap, as you really did get me worried. Thanks.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just fed and washed the baby snails 

It was a chore to find them all, hidden in that sphagnum moss!

I think they have grown already!


I know you can't really see, but there is a baby snail just left the food (top left) camouflaged by sphagnum moss

We have 1 name: shy. There is 1 shy one out of the bunch; hence the name.

We can't name the others yet as we can't identify them so will wait till they're a bit bigger and put a TINY spot of nail varnish on them for identification.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam, and anyone else still in the Cold Dark Room!


Good afternoon: it is now 1.16pm. Have a nice day.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What is the maximum number of times a piece of paper, (any size) can be folded?


Hi and hope you are well.

My answer is simply: UNKNOWN.


----------



## jaizei

Speaking of folding paper


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> This post of yours shocked me! Why worse? Ok, I do realize that she's been scik for long, but when you mentioned she's alive-after having posted that she'd died-I thought: 'GREAT! There must be an improvement in her health.' Please answer asap, as you really did get me worried. Thanks.


Near death is an improvement over dead. I agree.
However, she is in bad health.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Speaking of folding paper


Hi hope you are well, and are enjoying that folding of paper. However, this does NOT ANSWER Ken's question!


----------



## jaizei

I eat real food sometimes


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Near death is an improvement over dead. I agree.
> However, she is in bad health.


Extremely sorry to hear that. Remember: HOPE is the last thing to die. And if you need to talk, I am ALL listening ears. Hoping to heaar Bertha is better.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> PM sent


Didn't see one, change your mind?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Didn't see one, change your mind?


Hi Ken how are you and how is work? Hope all is well.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just tired right now. This day schedule will take some getting used to. Plus, I'm out of touch with the people I care about the most. Oh sure email is exchanged, but that is no substitute for talking on the phone ! How is,your little Oli doing? Still enjoying his walks in the park?


----------



## spud's_mum

I ran out of cornettos 
So a cheese toasty today for breakfast


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich for breakfast for me.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm just tired right now. This day schedule will take some getting used to. Plus, I'm out of touch with the people I care about the most. Oh sure email is exchanged, but that is no substitute for talking on the phone ! How is,your little Oli doing? Still enjoying his walks in the park?


Hi Ken. Oh yes it will definitely take time for both; the brain as well as the body to get used to a new programme; so as to speak.

I totally agree that those who work find it hard to contact friends, but e-mails are better than nothing are they not?

Oli is fine but I have not taken him out for a walk during the day: a HEAT WAVE (that I love!) is effecting the country, and the sun is BOILING HOT. Sun strokes scare me; particularly when they warn of them on TV. This makes me as well as Oli BORED.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And yes, reprogramming is needed. Email is good, I've simply become spoiled! I've got to run! Give Oli a hi for me.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Speaking of folding paper


I'm a black belt in origami


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well it's night here and morning as well, evening and night (?) where you are and yeah, it makes little difference except for knowing when the shops are open.


We've got a 24 hour Tesco not far away.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yes, reprogramming is needed. Email is good, I've simply become spoiled! I've got to run! Give Oli a hi for me.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yes, reprogramming is needed. Email is good, I've simply become spoiled! I've got to run! Give Oli a hi for me.


Thank you, will send Oli your 'hi.'


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> View attachment 140080
> 
> 
> 
> I eat real food sometimes


Looks like ihop. Mmmmmm


----------



## meech008

Morning all  hope everyone had a pleasant night


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I ran out of cornettos
> So a cheese toasty today for breakfast


Another cheese lover at Tort Forum? GOD knows who'll be the third.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Speaking of folding paper


Strangely appropriate for The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Peanut butter and jelly sandwich for breakfast for me.


Yummy.....I LOVE peanut butter and I had it for breakfast.


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Another cheese lover at Tort Forum? GOD knows who'll be the third.



I was a cheese lover too...but then Adam said what I love isn't cheese.

So I guess I love Pasteurized Processed Cheese Products.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 140080
> 
> 
> 
> I eat real food sometimes


An improvement, for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We've got a 24 hour Tesco not far away.


No 24 hour shops here.
Opening times are variable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Another cheese lover at Tort Forum? GOD knows who'll be the third.


Lots of cheese lovers here.
Even the armadillos are getting addicted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yummy.....I LOVE peanut butter and I had it for breakfast.


Who brought peanut butter into The Cold Dark Room?
Was it Ken?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was a cheese lover too...but then Adam said what I love isn't cheese.
> 
> So I guess I love Pasteurized Processed Cheese Products.


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry, i'm late today.
The hedgehogs and armadillos had a dispute and the hedgehogs walked out so I've been rounding them up and brokering a peace agreement.
All okay now.
Hello, everybody.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of cheese lovers here.
> Even the armadillos are getting addicted.


Hi Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.

Wow! Even those have become cheese lovers?! What of the ants I was supposed to send you for them?

Best regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.
> 
> Wow! Even those have become cheese lovers?! What of the ants I was supposed to send you for them?
> 
> Best regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Hi, Gillian, please send the ants, but they have to eat in the meantime. 
Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli.
Wifey says hi and send my love to you both.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, i'm late today.
> The hedgehogs and armadillos had a dispute and the hedgehogs walked out so I've been rounding them up and brokering a peace agreement.
> All okay now.
> Hello, everybody.


Hello once again. So, did they get anywhere? Any agreement signed yet, or are negotiations to take place?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, please send the ants, but they have to eat in the meantime.
> Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli.
> Wifey says hi and send my love to you both.


Thanks very much Adam.

Oli has been giving me a tough time. Despite the HOT weather, he is restless and I don't know what on earth to do. Told you there are NO VETS for REPTILES here. Am sitting down thinking what I can do for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello once again. So, did they get anywhere? Any agreement signed yet, or are negotiations to take place?


All okay now though the armadillos were very thick skinned about it all and the hedgehogs a bit prickly.
But they're sharing cheese now, so it's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much Adam.
> 
> Oli has been giving me a tough time. Despite the HOT weather, he is restless and I don't know what on earth to do. Told you there are NO VETS for REPTILES here. Am sitting down thinking what I can do for him.


You mean he's active?
That's good, isn't it ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean he's active?
> That's good, isn't it ?


Not exactly. He's either very active/inactive. (I posted a thread about his being inactive, and I even told you I have a strong feeling it's his diet, remember?)

He is not eating much despite:

a) the HOT Summer we have in the region
b) I am feeding him what HE WANTS and LOVES: lettuce and tomatoes.

At the moment he is 'hiding in his corner' although during normal days he can't wait to get out of his enclosure and roam around the flat.

I soak him at least twice daily when it's as hot as it is today. 

Any advice/suggestions from you, Adam would be very much appreciated.

Thanks very much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Greetings. It's lunch time here.


----------



## meech008

Here too. Helloooooo tuna salad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings. It's lunch time here.





meech008 said:


> Here too. Helloooooo tuna salad


No, no, no, it's always night time in The Cold Dark Room and I hope you're going to share your luncheons.


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Here too. Helloooooo tuna salad


Can you tune a salad? All sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no, it's always night time in The Cold Dark Room and I hope you're going to share your luncheons.


My internal clock told me. (My stomach rumbles as an alarm.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can you tune a salad? All sounds a bit fishy to me.


I'll just clam up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My internal clock told me. (My stomach rumbles as an alarm.)


Yeah, I can hear it, it's frightening the armadillos.
You better eat.
Enjoy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll just clam up.


Its very dark, but sounds like Lyn............


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll just clam up.


Load of codswallop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its very dark, but sounds like Lyn............


My voice is actually quite deep.
Are you suggesting Lyn has a deep voice?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Load of codswallop


Pardon ?
My herrings not very good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My voice is actually quite deep.
> Are you suggesting Lyn has a deep voice?


No. Don't forget how crazy I get over an English accent, though!
I was referring to the female voice in the room being a comedian.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, i'm late today.
> The hedgehogs and armadillos had a dispute and the hedgehogs walked out so I've been rounding them up and brokering a peace agreement.
> All okay now.
> Hello, everybody.


Thanks so much for negotiating between the two- I really like both!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I know very little about Hedgehogs, but I can tell you with authority that Armadillos are usually up to no good.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know very little about Hedgehogs, but I can tell you with authority that Armadillos are usually up to no good.


...they're just misunderstood...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know very little about Hedgehogs, but I can tell you with authority that Armadillos are usually up to no good.


Those hedgehogs are troublemakers too.
Don't be fooled by the innocent looks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Last night there was an epoch Gecko fight on the wall behind my T.V.
There is a house gecko that shows up most nights and hangs out there, but last night a second one showed up and they went at it for ten minutes until they both fell off the wall.
It could have been a mating thing, I suppose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry. It's the only story I have right now that doesn't include Bertha or my dog, Chester.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lunch is over. If anybody finds my diet Mountain Dew, please save it for me. I don't seem to remember where I placed it. 
I'll be back later for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Last night there was an epoch Gecko fight on the wall behind my T.V.
> There is a house gecko that shows up most nights and hangs out there, but last night a second one showed up and they went at it for ten minutes until they both fell off the wall.
> It could have been a mating thing, I suppose.


My geckos seem to have suffered heavy losses in the winter, only got two or three this year.
Love geckos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch is over. If anybody finds my diet Mountain Dew, please save it for me. I don't seem to remember where I placed it.
> I'll be back later for it.


I think I saw Bea with a can of Mountain Dew.
Just saying....


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys, I'm back in the cold dark room.

Going to have a nap now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys, I'm back in the cold dark room.
> 
> Going to have a nap now


Find a nice dry corner.
There are 7 corners in here, but one is a toilet, and one is for the hedgehogs and armadillos.
So be careful.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Find a nice dry corner.
> There are 7 corners in here, but one is a toilet, and one is for the hedgehogs and armadillos.
> So be careful.


I'll share with the hedgehogs and armadillos


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll share with the hedgehogs and armadillos


Well, just make sure they don't fight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 1983 Barbara Cartland spent a lot of time on her sofa with a hot water bottle and wrote 23 books; a record for most books written in one year, writing only between the hours of one to half past one. Over 78 years she produced over 600 books. 
After she died,she was buried in a cardboard coffin under an oak tree planted by Elizabeth I in the grounds of her house and a ll the mourners were given a leaf as a momento.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm now on lunch! I had a break 2 hrs or so ago. I ate then as well and yet I'm still so very hungry.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 1983 Barbara Cartland spent a lot of time on her sofa with a hot water bottle and wrote 23 books; a record for most books written in one year, writing only between the hours of one to half past one. Over 78 years she produced over 600 books.
> After she died,she was buried in a cardboard coffin under an oak tree planted by Elizabeth I in the grounds of her house and a ll the mourners were given a leaf as a momento.


I believe she actually dictated her books rather than 'write' then herself.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon /evening all!
Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just had a presentation followed by a test. Passed a fell asleep 2x!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon /evening all!
> Hope you're having a good day.


Hello Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm now on lunch! I had a break 2 hrs or so ago. I ate then as well and yet I'm still so very hungry.


Worms ?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Last night there was an epoch Gecko fight on the wall behind my T.V.
> There is a house gecko that shows up most nights and hangs out there, but last night a second one showed up and they went at it for ten minutes until they both fell off the wall.
> It could have been a mating thing, I suppose.


I used to have one of those in the 80s that played loud music - it was a gecko blaster


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Lyn.


Hi Ed I read about Bertha starting the antibiotics which is great but how are you bearing up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I believe she actually dictated her books rather than 'write' then herself.


That's correct, she had up to seven people writing what she said, because she didn't trust people to record her words accurately.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I saw Bea with a can of Mountain Dew.
> Just saying....


SHHHHHhhhh...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed I read about Bertha starting the antibiotics which is great but how are you bearing up?


Very sore in the injection site......My wallet.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, packing up for the drive to work. See y'all this evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to have one of those in the 80s that played loud music - it was a gecko blaster


Playing Snakin' Stevens ?
He was Welsh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, packing up for the drive to work. See y'all this evening!


Laters.
Drive carefully.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Playing Snakin' Stevens ?
> He was Welsh.


He still is I believe!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Well, packing up for the drive to work. See y'all this evening!


See you later Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very sore in the injection site......My wallet.


Ah - a cash injection!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He still is I believe!


Good.
fair point.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My geckos seem to have suffered heavy losses in the winter, only got two or three this year.
> Love geckos.


.....and Elvis sang about something he lost that was eaten by one
that was called 'In the Gecko'

and the band who sang 'Don't Fear the Reaper' -. Gecko and the Bunnymen.......... there's lots of them about really


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worms ?


Why would he want to eat those?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very sore in the injection site......My wallet.


Are you on break Ed or finished for the day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why would he want to eat those?


Tasty, full of protein and cheap ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

finished. PAPERWORK AND PHONE time now for an hour and a half.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> finished. PAPERWORK AND PHONE time now for an hour and a half.


No need to shout.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> finished. PAPERWORK AND PHONE time now for an hour and a half.


I've been having a paperwork day at home today. I've got a terrible habit of not opening letters so spent the day sorting through and filing stuff either in my folders or the recycling bin. Pretty boring - and no surprise letters telling me I'd won the premium bonds or lottery either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey has been leaping about like a dipsomaniac gazelle and has finally headed off to the supermarket as she reckons the alcohol cave should be open again after Ramadan. Could be a drunken evening ahead.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tasty, full of protein and cheap ?


I can't 'like' that I'm afraid, hate the thought of it. The worm really does turn - my stomach!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've been having a paperwork day at home today. I've got a terrible habit of not opening letters so spent the day sorting through and filing stuff either in my folders or the recycling bin. Pretty boring - and no surprise letters telling me I'd won the premium bonds or lottery either!


Do you do the lottery and have premium bonds?
if not it really would be a surprise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I can't 'like' that I'm afraid, hate the thought of it. The worm really does turn - my stomach!


You never tried my x wife's meat loaf!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you do the lottery and have premium bonds?
> if not it really would be a surprise.


I do have some Premium Bonds so that is a possibility, but stopped doing the Lottery when they raised the price to £2 a line, I do it occasionally but tend to forget about it these days, possible I could have won something in the last 6 months.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You never tried my x wife's meat loaf!


No but I've seen him several times! And Bat Out of Hell is still one of my favourite albums!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I do have some Premium Bonds so that is a possibility, but stopped doing the Lottery when they raised the price to £2 a line, I do it occasionally but tend to forget about it these days, possible I could have one something in the last 6 months.


What is a premium bond?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is a premium bond?


Do you know what I don't really know! Had some since I was a kid. I think they are best described as a national raffle! You don't get any interest but every month there is a draw and you could win anything frim £50 to a million.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We have savings bonds. They cost x dollars today, but at maturity they are worth twice as much. usually ten years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I do have some Premium Bonds so that is a possibility, but stopped doing the Lottery when they raised the price to £2 a line, I do it occasionally but tend to forget about it these days, possible I could have won something in the last 6 months.


But i don't think the lottery send letters.
I bingoing to tell them they should.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have savings bonds. They cost x dollars today, but at maturity they are worth twice as much. usually ten years.


I think our banks and building societies do those too. I think the PBs are now classed as National Savings &Investments and may have been started by the Post Office, When I was a kid if I saved £1 my dad would double it and buy a PB for me and later was left some by an aunt but they just sit there. I did win £50 a long time ago,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But i don't think the lottery send letters.
> I bingoing to tell them they should.


I bet they get a lotto compaints


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, the letter should be sent to your housey!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Most American states now have lotteries. 
A lot of them also have full casino gambling.
Until recently, gambling was unusual except for in Las Vegas, Atlantic City and some Indian owned lands.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I can't 'like' that I'm afraid, hate the thought of it. The worm really does turn - my stomach!


I can't even eat spaghetti or beansprouts because they remind me of worms


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I can't even eat spaghetti or beansprouts because they remind me of worms


Is that true?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most American states now have lotteries.
> A lot of them also have full casino gambling.
> Until recently, gambling was unusual except for in Las Vegas, Atlantic City and some Indian owned lands.


Some of our cities have casinos now but not on US scale, they've been trying to put one in Blackpool in the North which is a family holiday spot for years - don't know if they've succeeded yet. I've only been to one casino and that was in Sun City in S Africa, I played on some slot machines and Bingo - I know how to live!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that true?


Yup! I eat with my eyes - a bit messy I know - but if food reminds me of something nasty I can't eat it.
Anything in a white sauce reminds me of the time I stepped in our dog's sick when I was little so that's out too!
And rice - maggots. Nothing a good therapist couldn't sort out I'm sure!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Some of our cities have casinos now but not on US scale, they've been trying to put one in Blackpool in the North which is a family holiday spot for years - don't know if they've succeeded yet. I've only been to one casino and that was in Sun City in S Africa, I played on some slot machines and Bingo - I know how to live!


I only gamble as a special thing when we go to Las Vegas. It feels different and I don't seem to lose quite as much there. My wife and I got married out there years ago and we go back from time to time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yup! I eat with my eyes - a bit messy I know - but if food reminds me of something nasty I can't eat it.
> Anything in a white sauce reminds me of the time I stepped in our dog's sick when I was little so that's out too!
> And rice - maggots. Nothing a good therapist couldn't sort out I'm sure!


Geez. You poor thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most American states now have lotteries.
> A lot of them also have full casino gambling.
> Until recently, gambling was unusual except for in Las Vegas, Atlantic City and some Indian owned lands.


Yes, I heard this, and that the Native Americans like a bit of a flutter.
Even in Morocco we now have casinos in all the major cities (except mine), though it's forbidden to gamble in Islam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't even eat spaghetti or beansprouts because they remind me of worms


I can't eat worms because they remind me of beansprouts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I heard this, and that the Native Americans like a bit of a flutter.
> Even in Morocco we now have casinos in all the major cities (except mine), though it's forbidden to gamble in Islam.


Originally we gave Indians the casinos to try to make up for...You know, screwing them out of absolutely EVERYTHING.
Now they have to compete with the others.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, the letter should be sent to your housey!


I've got your card marked you know!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think our banks and building societies do those too. I think the PBs are now classed as National Savings &Investments and may have been started by the Post Office, When I was a kid if I saved £1 my dad would double it and buy a PB for me and later was left some by an aunt but they just sit there. I did win £50 a long time ago,


I won quite a lot on the premium bonds, they were very good to me.
Never did the lottery.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez. You poor thing.


No I'm a daft thing really!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won quite a lot on the premium bonds, they were very good to me.
> Never did the lottery.


There's hope for us all then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Some of our cities have casinos now but not on US scale, they've been trying to put one in Blackpool in the North which is a family holiday spot for years - don't know if they've succeeded yet. I've only been to one casino and that was in Sun City in S Africa, I played on some slot machines and Bingo - I know how to live!


Wifey loves casinos, we've visited most of the famous ones.
I lose.
She invariably wins lots.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only gamble as a special thing when we go to Las Vegas. It feels different and I don't seem to lose quite as much there. My wife and I got married out there years ago and we go back from time to time.


One of my nephews has an American girlfriend and I believe she has family in Las Vegas I know he's been there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey loves casinos, we've visited most of the famous ones.
> I lose.
> She invariably wins lots.


I honestly usually make a buck or two because I know to stop if I get ahead even by a few dollars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got your card marked you know!


Unlucky for some.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> One of my nephews has an American girlfriend and I believe she has family in Las Vegas I know he's been there.


Vegas is so much fun and nearby there is SO much to do. There is snow, desert, water, all not far apart.
We also do the National parks. Usually on rented motorcycles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I'm a daft thing really!


No comment.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Vegas is so much fun and nearby there is SO much to do. There is snow, desert, water, all not far apart.
> We also do the National parks. Usually on rented motorcycles.


Sounds like you need a good long holiday to see and do everything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's hope for us all then!


Hopefully.
But money kind of follows me about. 
It's actually rather annoying. 
I _try _to lose in casinos.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I honestly usually make a buck or two because I know to stop if I get ahead even by a few dollars.


That's the secret isn't it? Knowing when to stop is the only way to win.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully.
> But money kind of follows me about.
> It's actually rather annoying.
> I _try _to lose in casinos.


Lend us a fiver then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I honestly usually make a buck or two because I know to stop if I get ahead even by a few dollars.


I like to lose a bit.
But know wifey will always compensate and more.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully.
> But money kind of follows me about.
> It's actually rather annoying.
> I _try _to lose in casinos.


I may start one in my front room and I'll be sure to send you a personal invitation!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like you need a good long holiday to see and do everything


The last time was a trip to Lake Tahoe and then a fishing trip to Lake Meade.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully.
> But money kind of follows me about.
> It's actually rather annoying.
> I _try _to lose in casinos.


That's a nice problem to have.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lend us a fiver then


Anytime you wish.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The last time was a trip to Lake Tahoe and then a fishing trip to Lake Meade.


 Is this all in Nevada ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anytime you wish.


I've just wished at least 200 times!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I may start one in my front room and I'll be sure to send you a personal invitation!


I'd be delighted to patronize you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd be delighted to patronize you.


Most people usually do!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tahoe is on the Nevada, California border and a short plane trip to Vegas.
You could also drive it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's a nice problem to have.


I'm not going to say I wish I were poor or anything silly, but it's surprisingly annoying.
i get begging letters and e-mails, personal visits, long lost relatives and friends and even new people and girls are often not interested in me, but how much I might be willing to spend on them. The government and police are always sniffing about and i'm treated as a god, an alien or public enemy number one most of the time.
A problem is subjective.


----------



## Lyn W

Yeah that's what we need a roadtrip - is route 66 anywhere near there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just wished at least 200 times!


Seriously, if you ever need anything, just ask.
(And i'll say no).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not going to say I wish I were poor or anything silly, but it's surprisingly annoying.
> i get begging letters and e-mails, personal visits, long lost relatives and friends and even new people and girls are often not interested in me, but how much I might be willing to spend on them. The government and police are always sniffing about and i'm treated as a god, an alien or public enemy number one most of the time.
> A problem is subjective.


What was your address again? I knew we were related with our similar humour! Probably twins separated at birth!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not going to say I wish I were poor or anything silly, but it's surprisingly annoying.
> i get begging letters and e-mails, personal visits, long lost relatives and friends and even new people and girls are often not interested in me, but how much I might be willing to spend on them. The government and police are always sniffing about and i'm treated as a god, an alien or public enemy number one most of the time.
> A problem is subjective.


Adam you are setting yourself up for SO MANY PMs!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yeah that's what we need a roadtrip - is route 66 anywhere near there?


I've never done the route 66 thing.
I've driven from one coast to the other a few times and I gotta say, some of those in between states are BORING. Seven hours of corn fields.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What was your address again? I knew we were related with our similar humour! Probably twins separated at birth!


Hmmm.
I've pretty much had this for real.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never done the route 66 thing.
> I've driven from one coast to the other a few times and I gotta say, some of those in between states are BORING. Seven hours of corn fields.


I suppose when you've seen one cornfield you've seen 'em all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam you are setting yourself up for SO MANY PMs!


Nobody much reads this drivel in My Cold Dark Room.
Nearly 2,000 posts on almost 100 pages since Wednesday!
And to anybody who does happen to read it, please remember much of The Cold Dark Room is fantasy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never done the route 66 thing.
> I've driven from one coast to the other a few times and I gotta say, some of those in between states are BORING. Seven hours of corn fields.


Pretty exciting if you're a corn field enthusiast.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I suppose when you've seen one cornfield you've seen 'em all!


Yes. And one tobacco field and one soybean field and one cotton field.
Nothing is a rival to the beauty to be found right here along the American east coast IMO.
Except for a desert and a canyon, we have it here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody much reads this drivel in My Cold Dark Room.
> Nearly 2,000 posts on almost 100 pages since Wednesday!
> And to anybody who does happen to read it, please remember much of The Cold Dark Room is fantasy.


Fantasy then? 
I can go back to college and not marry my x and be young and fit here?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. And one tobacco field and one soybean field and one cotton field.
> Nothing is a rival to the beauty to be found right here along the American east coast IMO.
> Except for a desert and a canyon, we have it here.


I've only been to Miami, and that was the touristy bits; always wanted to do New England, I'm not a great one for cities so NY doesn't appeal to me much .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty exciting if you're a corn field enthusiast.


Ear Ear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fantasy then?
> I can go back to college and not marry my x and be young and fit here?


Yep, and I can be a Velociraptor!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I've only been to Miami, and that was the touristy bits; always wanted to do New England, I'm not a great one for cities so NY doesn't appeal to me much .


I don't do new York. But I DO do Maine, Massachusetts, Connecticut, etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ear Ear!


Stop stalking me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and I can be a Velociraptor!


Hello Mr. Velociraptor. I'm Ed. I'm 28 years old and NOT a failure!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I've only been to Miami, and that was the touristy bits; always wanted to do New England, I'm not a great one for cities so NY doesn't appeal to me much .


My wife is from Connecticut, actually.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife is from Connecticut, actually.


So you go there to see family?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't do new York. But I DO do Maine, Massachusetts, Connecticut, etc.


H.P. Lovecraft and Stephen King country!
I'd love to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Mr. Velociraptor. I'm Ed. I'm 28 years old and NOT a failure!


Rrrrrrr raarrr!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> So you go there to see family?


She has no family. But she does have an old friend that we see. It is fantastic there.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> H.P. Lovecraft and Stephen King country!
> I'd love to go.


Right lets book a coach and all go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right lets book a coach and all go


i don't need coaching, I'm an experienced traveller.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Right lets book a coach and all go


Gas will be cheap soon with this ridiculous Iran American deal.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gas will be cheap soon with this ridiculous Iran American deal.


Took me a while to remember that your gas is our petrol. I was wondering what the central heating had to do with it - although it is chilly here in this Dark room!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i don't need coaching, I'm an experienced traveller.


Damn I don't have a passport at the moment either. It expired in 2013 and forgot to renew it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gas will be cheap soon with this ridiculous Iran American deal.


I could do with some argon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to make my rounds and go home, soon. Thanks guys for the adventure.
Tomorrow It'll be the fantasy me. (You may not recognize me.)
Thanks for the use of the room Mr. Raptor!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and I can be a Velociraptor!


No eating the armadillos and hedgehogs then ....or us for that matter!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to make my rounds and go home, soon. Thanks guys for the adventure.
> Tomorrow It'll be the fantasy me. (You may not recognize me.)
> Thanks for the use of the room Mr. Raptor!


Raaaarr rrarr a a rrrraaaaaarhhh!
thanks, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to make my rounds and go home, soon. Thanks guys for the adventure.
> Tomorrow It'll be the fantasy me. (You may not recognize me.)
> Thanks for the use of the room Mr. Raptor!


Take care Ed
thanks for the tour of US!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No eating the armadillos and hedgehogs then ....or us for that matter!


Few people know this, but Velociraptors ate mainly cheese.
I should know as a paleontologist.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Few people know this, but Velociraptors ate mainly cheese.


yeah and they used those pointy claws instead of cocktail sticks for the cheese and pineapple


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yeah and they used those pointy claws instead of cocktail sticks for the cheese and pineapple


Correct, and their long stiff tail to keep away armadillos.


----------



## spud's_mum

Well, no dentist today, as my parents were working so couldn't take me.

I think I'm going tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, no dentist today, as my parents were working so couldn't take me.
> 
> I think I'm going tomorrow


Doesn't your dentist make house calls?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Few people know this, but Velociraptors ate mainly cheese.
> I should know as a paleontologist.


...and found the fossilised remains of one carrying a cheese board in the Cheddar Gorge - which is a place by the way not an order!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doesn't your dentist make house calls?


Houses don't have teeth silly! And beside they would use a phone like everyone else.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, no dentist today, as my parents were working so couldn't take me.
> 
> I think I'm going tomorrow


Are you in pain?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and found the fossilised remains of one carrying a cheese board in the Cheddar Gorge - which is a place by the way not an order!


I went to King's of Wessex Upper School in Cheddar and lived in a little village four miles away.
But the rocks are much older than dinosaurs.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Are you in pain?


Only if I push on it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doesn't your dentist make house calls?


I wish...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Houses don't have teeth silly! And beside they would use a phone like everyone else.


Why do tooth fairies live in houses then ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Only if I push on it.


Then pull.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Only if I push on it.


Poop you no wonder you are eating cornettos. I bet it's difficult to eat and bite on isn't it?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then pull.


... I've tried, believe me!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Poop you no wonder you are eating cornettos. I bet it's difficult to eat and bite on isn't it?


That should be poor you- not poop!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> ... I've tried, believe me!


I do.
I have.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why do tooth fairies live in houses then ?


I don't think they do. I think just visit when they find out someone's lost a gnasher!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Poop you no wonder you are eating cornettos. I bet it's difficult to eat and bite on isn't it?


?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Poop you no wonder you are eating cornettos. I bet it's difficult to eat and bite on isn't it?


No, it isn't very difficult to eat.
Only if the food jabs my gum. 

The tooth has sort of moved and gone sideways so when I eat my other teeth don't hit it.

I jut wish it would fall out naturally


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That should be poor you- not poop!


Poop you, too!!!
ha deha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think they do. I think just visit when they find out someone's lost a gnasher!


Like Dennis the Menace?


----------



## spud's_mum

Now, I'm gunna go back to my imagination; if you don't mind.
Join me if your ready


----------



## Lyn W

My laptop just did a cornetto on me and froze!


----------



## spud's_mum

Well, I asked my phone what the meaning of life is. 
Here's my answer:


----------



## spud's_mum

Am I all alone in the CDR?
"Guys!"
... Guys
"Guys!"
...guys
._. Yep, they left me *sigh*


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I asked my phone what the meaning of life is.
> Here's my answer:
> View attachment 140115


Not such a smart phone after all


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Not such a smart phone after all


Yay  
A fellow human!
I've been alone for so long! 

I MUST TELL YOU MY PLANS!


----------



## spud's_mum

Plan:
Step 1- create an army of my fellow tortoise people.

Step 2- take over an island

Step 3- call it "shelled island"

Step 4- create the perfect tortoise enclosures and a TFO building.

Step 5- live the dream!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yay
> A fellow human!
> I've been alone for so long!
> 
> I MUST TELL YOU MY PLANS!


I'm all ears - well quite a few other bits as well - but go ahead! Was going ot ask you if your folks were taking you on hols


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I'm all ears - well quite a few other bits as well - but go ahead! Was going ot ask you if your folks were taking you on hols


Look at the post above lol


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Plan:
> Step 1- create an army of my fellow tortoise people.
> 
> Step 2- take over an island
> 
> Step 3- call it "shelled island"
> 
> Step 4- create the perfect tortoise enclosures and a TFO building.
> 
> Step 5- live the dream!


There is a place called Shell Island near Harlech in North Wales - its beautiful. At least it was the last time I was there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I asked my phone what the meaning of life is.
> Here's my answer:
> View attachment 140115


yep, saw it on the other thread


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> There is a place called Shell Island near Harlech in North Wales - its beautiful. At least it was the last time I was there


Oh and step 6- take over the world  (with help from my trusty sidekicks monty and spud. Oh, and the family too I suppose )


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Look at the post above lol


You're too quick for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Am I all alone in the CDR?
> "Guys!"
> ... Guys
> "Guys!"
> ...guys
> ._. Yep, they left me *sigh*


I was giving your cellphone a like on another thread!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was giving your cellphone a like on another thread!


You left us!
Freezing cold, I have Icicles hanging from my face!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Plan:
> Step 1- create an army of my fellow tortoise people.
> 
> Step 2- take over an island
> 
> Step 3- call it "shelled island"
> 
> Step 4- create the perfect tortoise enclosures and a TFO building.
> 
> Step 5- live the dream!


Not sure about Step 3, it's asking for an artillery bombardment.
otherwise cool.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about Step 3, it's asking for an artillery bombardment.
> otherwise cool.


Ok I'll rename it "spud's mums space"


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Was going ot ask you if your folks were taking you on hols


.............pales a bit into insignificance compared to the rest of your plans!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There is a place called Shell Island near Harlech in North Wales - its beautiful. At least it was the last time I was there


It was and actually lots of shells there. (not the military type, the molluscs).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and step 6- take over the world  (with help from my trusty sidekicks monty and spud. Oh, and the family too I suppose )


And the occupants of My Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're too quick for me


I generally react at tortoise speed, myself.


----------



## spud's_mum

Who likes coco pops?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> You left us!
> Freezing cold, I have Icicles hanging from my face!


Get a hedgehog to help, they like licking ice.
Sorry, but I do venture briefly into the real world occasionally. 
Torts and their mum's and dads to greet and help out there.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok I'll rename it "spud's mums space"


Think that needs a bit of work, I'm sure we could come up with something that has more of a ring to it


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Get a hedgehog to help, they like licking ice.
> Sorry, but I do venture briefly into the real world occasionally.
> Torts and their mum's and dads to greet and help out there.


But I thought this was the real world ._.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Who likes coco pops?


Not me!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Not me!


 what kind if monster are you?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok I'll rename it "spud's mums space"


or "Tactical Nuclear Bomb Test Island"?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> or "Tactical Nuclear Bomb Test Island"?


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


>


Ok, Adams not living with us...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Who likes coco pops?


Bleeeuuuchhh!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> what kind if monster are you?!


Cereals and chocolate should never mix - unless its to make crispie cakes or - my speciality - Easter nests


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeeuuuchhh!!!!


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> But I thought this was the real world ._.


Oh, yeah, good point.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Cereals and chocolate should never mix - unless its to make crispie cakes or - my speciality - Easter nests


Cereal and chocolate should ALWAYS be mixed. Otherwise it's just wheat


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Think that needs a bit of work, I'm sure we could come up with something that has more of a ring to it


SpudUlike


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> SpudUlike


We can't forget monty and cheddar!


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys... 
I think Adams left us again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, Adams not living with us...


PLEEEESSEE!
i'll be good!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PLEEEESSEE!
> i'll be good!


I seriously doubt that!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PLEEEESSEE!
> i'll be good!


... Fineeeee
BUT NO NUCLEAR BOMBS!

Oh and make sure you bring Tidgy!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys...
> I think Adams left us again


He's just doing the Hokey Cokey -he's in out in out and possibly shaking it all about somewhere


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I seriously doubt that!


Sometimes you can tell exactly what the day job is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Cereals and chocolate should never mix - unless its to make crispie cakes or - my speciality - Easter nests


 what kind of monster are you ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sometimes you can tell exactly what the day job is


You can take the girl out of school but you can't take the school out of the girl.....


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> what kind of monster are you ?


For once, I agree completely with Adam


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> what kind of monster are you ?


My shredded wheat and chocolate creations are very much sort after! I've made cakes in all shapes and sizes with those two simple ingredients.
I can't cook but I can construct!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> SpudUlike


 I am really ashamed that I (and Lyn) missed that.
Excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys...
> I think Adams left us again


No, wifey keeps distracting me, she's home with the booze and wants to watch TV with me.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, wifey keeps distracting me, she's home with the booze and wants to watch TV with me.


Well can't she watch it with Tidgy?
Or can't Tidgy come in the CDR?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I seriously doubt that!


Perhaps pushing the fantasy a bit far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Congrats peeps, it's 100 pages and 2,000 posts since it all began on Wednesday!
Hurrah for The Cold Dark Room!


----------



## spud's_mum

Speaking if my monsters:




All dark here, looks like they are all pretty tired


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> ... Fineeeee
> BUT NO NUCLEAR BOMBS!
> 
> Oh and make sure you bring Tidgy!


Yaaayyyy!!!!!!
Tidgy's started packing already, so should be set in two or three years.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaayyyy!!!!!!
> Tidgy's started packing already, so should be set in two or three years.


Wow!
She's fast.
Go Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He's just doing the Hokey Cokey -he's in out in out and possibly shaking it all about somewhere


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


I know. 
Quite disturbing, isn't it.
Luckily it's dark in here...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> For once, I agree completely with Adam


Cheek!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheek!


----------



## Lyn W

How about a Welsh name- Trefodatwsynmammontyacheddar
= Town of Spud's mum, Monty and Cheddar
Trefar (Trevor) for short


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My shredded wheat and chocolate creations are very much sort after! I've made cakes in all shapes and sizes with those two simple ingredients.
> I can't cook but I can construct!


Proper little cereal killer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, wifey keeps distracting me, she's home with the booze and wants to watch TV with me.


I can understand that she would have to be drunk to do that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well can't she watch it with Tidgy?
> Or can't Tidgy come in the CDR?


too Cold for Torts in The Cold Dark Room and they're likely to get trodden on in the Dark, so no, not wise.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> too Cold for Torts in The Cold Dark Room and they're likely to get trodden on in the Dark, so no, not wise.


She'll be fine!
She can snuggle up in my fuzzy blanket.
Just put a head torch on her shell.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Proper little cereal killer.


I was wondering where I could weave that one in!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> She'll be fine!
> She can snuggle up in my fuzzy blanket.
> Just put a head torch on her shell.


She'll look like a miner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How about a Welsh name- Trefodatwsynmammontyacheddar
> = Town of Spud's mum, Monty and Cheddar
> Trefar (Trevor) for short


Hmmmm.
That'd get us bombed for sure.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> She'll look like a miner.


That's the pits


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I asked my phone what the meaning of life is.
> Here's my answer:
> View attachment 140115


----------



## spud's_mum

Well, monty won't let go of the feather...


----------



## JoesMum

Early start tomorrow. I had better curl up in the 8th corner of this 7 cornered room for some kip. Night all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worms ?


That's what I tell people. They see what I eat and my build and ask what my secret is, I respond,“3-1/2' tape worm!"


----------



## spud's_mum

yay, I got it!








Ew ._.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140127
> 
> Well, monty won't let go of the feather...


Hope he hasn't eaten the budgie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can understand that she would have to be drunk to do that?


She's decided to read instead, so we're ok.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Early start tomorrow. I had better curl up in the 8th corner of this 7 cornered room for some kip. Night all


Night night have a good day tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> She'll be fine!
> She can snuggle up in my fuzzy blanket.
> Just put a head torch on her shell.


I can't even see her at the moment.
She's vanished under her coco coir again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She'll look like a miner.


She _is _a minor, only 5 years old.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Hope he hasn't eaten the budgie!


Reminds of an Ian McNaughton Xmas poem
Daddy's out of worky
We can't afford a turkey
Although its not too pudgie
We'll have to eat the budgie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's the pits


For peats sake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 140128


Spud's Mum's still at school Grandpa!
I hope she's not drinking many very large beers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140127
> 
> Well, monty won't let go of the feather...


Don't get in a flap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Early start tomorrow. I had better curl up in the 8th corner of this 7 cornered room for some kip. Night all


Night night, there may well be an 8th corner, it's hard to tell.
If not some of the others are currently unoccupied.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For peats sake!


That was terrible cagey joke Face up to it man!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's what I tell people. They see what I eat and my build and ask what my secret is, I respond,“3-1/2' tape worm!"


ha!
"i'll use that!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140129
> yay, I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew ._.


Looks like false eyelashes to me.


----------



## spud's_mum

Was just dancing and blacked out and fell over.

Not going to lie, it was pretty funny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That was terrible cagey joke Face up to it man!


Well, it is Coald in My Dark Room..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Was just dancing and blacked out and fell over.
> 
> Not going to lie, it was pretty funny


be careful!
Blacking out is not funny
You okay?.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Was just dancing and blacked out and fell over.
> 
> Not going to lie, it was pretty funny


Lay off the beer - it is not the meaning of life!
Why did that happen?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey bought me a nice new shirt and tie.
Nicey wifey.
You can never have too many ties.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey bought me a nice new shirt and tie.
> Nicey wifey.
> You can never have too many ties.


Is that for the collared greens you're growing for Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that for the collared greens you're growing for Tidgy?


No more likely "50 Shades of Grey", I'm afraid.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you hear about the horse caught reading a racy book behind the stable block
- '50 Shades of Hay'


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> be careful!
> Blacking out is not funny
> You okay?.


I don't think I blacks out fully, I just turned around really quickly. 

I'm fine


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Lay off the beer - it is not the meaning of life!
> Why did that happen?


I twisted around really quickly while laughing and fell backwards, I don't think I really blacked out


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I twisted around really quickly while laughing and fell backwards, I don't think I really blacked out


Like the whirling dervishes


----------



## spud's_mum

My brother just hit his head on the cabinet OMG CANT STOP LAUGHING!


----------



## spud's_mum

He fine btw^


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the horse caught reading a racy book behind the stable block
> - '50 Shades of Hay'


Or the brown horse with black mane, tail and legs.
- '50 Shades of Bay'


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> He fine btw^


Hows the cabinet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I twisted around really quickly while laughing and fell backwards, I don't think I really blacked out


ok, I did that a lot in the past.
oh, what fun we had.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ok, I did that a lot in the past.
> oh, what fun we had.


I didn't mean to 
I was dancing  
I knocked all the cereal boxes over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Like the whirling dervishes


Got some of those here, part of the Sufi version of Islam.
Did a bit myself and did a Spud's Mum and fell over a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My brother just hit his head on the cabinet OMG CANT STOP LAUGHING!


You pair must be covered in bruises.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got some of those here, part of the Sufi version of Islam.
> Did a bit myself and did a Spud's Mum and fell over a lot.


I tried it while eating chocolate with the Twirling Dervishes


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You pair must be covered in bruises.



Well, my brother barely ever moves from his room so I don't think he has too many bruises.

I however, find a new bruise every day! I'm rather accident prone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I didn't mean to
> I was dancing
> I knocked all the cereal boxes over


Coco Pops blizzard?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I didn't mean to
> I was dancing
> I knocked all the cereal boxes over


Talking of which it's time I said Cheerios
but I won't be kipping in the CDR tonight
I like my own bed too much
So nighty night to you both, the livestock and anyone else who pops in.
I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coco Pops blizzard?


No 
I ate all the coco pops before I knocked the boxes down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I an going to bid you both and any lurkers a goodnight now. But I won
> 
> I tried it while eating chocolate with the Twirling Dervishes


OK, you win, if it makes you feel any better.
Night night, i think hedgehog or two snuck into your corner so be careful!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Talking of which it's time I said Cheerio
> but I won't be kipping in the CDR tonight
> I like my own bed to much
> So nighty night to you both, the livestock and anyone else who pops in.
> I'll see you tomorrow!


Night!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, you win, if it makes you feel any better.
> Night night, i think hedgehog or two snuck into your corner so be careful!


I was interrupted mid sentence and forgot to delete - its been edited now.
Noson Dda I gyd


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, my brother barely ever moves from his room so I don't think he has too many bruises.
> 
> I however, find a new bruise every day! I'm rather accident prone.


I know.
I read your threads and posts remember?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Talking of which it's time I said Cheerios
> but I won't be kipping in the CDR tonight
> I like my own bed too much
> So nighty night to you both, the livestock and anyone else who pops in.
> I'll see you tomorrow!


Oh! 
Then get someone to bring the bed in here.
it's nice in The Cold Dark Room.
We could have a midnight feast and everything!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh!
> Then get someone to bring the bed in here.
> it's nice in The Cold Dark Room.
> We could have a midnight feast and everything!


I might camp out with the armadillos and hedgehogs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was interrupted mid sentence and forgot to delete - its been edited now.
> Noson Dda I gyd


Dithau.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I might camp out with the armadillos and hedgehogs


It's safe, no mosquitoes ants or snakes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I forgot.
@Lyn W 
It doesn't rain much at the poles because it's too cold, so no evaporation or water vapour, as that freezes.
Some of the coastal areas get a fair bit of rain, but the interior very little.
You might see a lot of snow in documentaries, but this is mostly blizzard, the same snow blowing around and around for centuries.
(not a coco pops blizzard though, the reason these don't occur is because @spudthetortoise ate them all.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks @Momof4 for your acknowledgement.
maybe not your cup of tea, but you are always welcome here in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's 15 miles away from everybody and smells of geraniums ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's 15 miles away from everybody and smells of geraniums ?


I'm just going to sit over here and smile...


----------



## meech008

Hello there! Feels like I've been gone all day


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> Hello there! Feels like I've been gone all day


Pretty much, right?


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pretty much, right?


Pretty muchbhave, you're right. How was your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm just going to sit over here and smile...


Absolutely, no comment.


----------



## meech008

Quiet night tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So it would seem.
Wifey made me watch "ABC Murders", a Poirot story by Christie, it was actually very good, but My Cold Dark Room went dead.
Oh, well,.


----------



## meech008

Murdered the chat in the room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Everywhere"s dead, here, Pretend Chat, I spy, all quiet as the grave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@tortdad 
Kevin, Kevin, please come and say hello to me in My Cold Dark Room.
It's Cold and lonely in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmm, nobody seems to be very interested in what's 15 miles away from all of us and smells of geraniums?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, @tortdad 
Happy, happy birthday.
Sincerely hope you have a great day.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. I have been up for nearly 2 hours and running round like a lunatic. Family despatched to various locations and I finally get some coffee and some time in the CDR

Happy birthday &tortdad. Have a great day


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. I have been up for nearly 2 hours and running round like a lunatic. Family despatched to various locations and I finally get some coffee and some time in the CDR
> 
> Happy birthday &tortdad. Have a great day


Morning.
Just woke up,
8:00 am here


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning.
> Just woke up,
> 8:00 am here


Good morning. Same time here too 

Have you anything planned for today?


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. Same time here too
> 
> Have you anything planned for today?


Only the dreaded dentist 
How about you?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Only the dreaded dentist
> How about you?


Dentist  My daughter had her first filling last week; she is 21! The dentist said it's very common for students to need fillings after their university finals. 

Today I have ironing, a trip to see a guy about knocking our kitchen and dining room into a single room, post office, sainsburys.

Then lunch with my friend when I shall hand over a car boot full of newspaper for her Guinea Pig Rescue - they're for lining the hutches. 

More chores this afternoon, but with everyone out of the way it will be easier!

Busy, busy! I had better crack on. The washing machine has just finished it's first load.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dithau.


Diolch


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I woke up on the couch and I don't remember ever getting up.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I woke up on the couch and I don't remember ever getting up.


Morning Ed - you sleep walking?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think the dog woke me up scratching again and I gave him the whole bedroom.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yesterday I was contacted by a guy in Miami that was moving...Today. Right now. And he sold me three more Redfooted tortoises. (SEVEN NOW)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think the dog woke me up scratching again and I gave him the whole bedroom.


Very generous of you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Very generous of you!


I'm a light sleeper.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday I was contacted by a guy in Miami that was moving...Today. Right now. And he sold me three more Redfooted tortoises. (SEVEN NOW)


I wish I had space for more torts.
There is a 90 year old redfoot in an owl sanctuary further north and he is cooped up in a little 2x4 tank - no plants and had runny eyes when I last saw him. I did speak to someone about my concerns but someone told me recently he is still the same. I would rescue him if I could.
All I've been able to do is email the caresheet and forum details and hope his life improves.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a light sleeper.


Me too - any little noise wakes me.


----------



## Lyn W

What's the time with you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

90 years old is an old Redfoot. I think that 65 years old is good for them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> What's the time with you?


It's 4:58 A.M.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> 90 years old is an old Redfoot. I think that 65 years old is good for them.


I'm only going on what they said - he could be any age really.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 4:58 A.M.


Your 5 hours behind me then. You should try to get some more sleep before work. What time do you normally get up?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to try and recall who had asked me to keep an eye open for a redfoot male. Now that I have two of them, I want to let one of them go to a good home. Maybe I should sell my very curious and always way too horny Pedro and keep the calmer and smaller new one? I just posted a for sale thread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Your 5 hours behind me then. You should try to get some more sleep before work. What time do you normally get up?


I'm always over an hour to an hour and a half early for work. I get up at 3:30- 3:45


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm always over an hour to an hour and a half early for work. I get up at 3:30- 3:45


You're on 10 hour days now for the summer aren't you? I suppose being early gives you a chance to chill before you start,
My work mornings are always chaotic - especially since I've had Lola to sort out before I go. I like the drive to work though to give me time to gather my thoughts. I should go to bed earlier but can never manage it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I feed my dog and give him his pills, but do nothing for the other animals until I get home in the evening.
I take care of the animals, cook dinner and do house repairs and chores until about 8. Bed by 10.
Yes, ten hour days for the summer.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm not the most organised of people but had to be with Lola. Most things I leave till the last minute.


ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to try and recall who had asked me to keep an eye open for a redfoot male. Now that I have two of them, I want to let one of them go to a good home. Maybe I should sell my very curious and always way too horny Pedro and keep the calmer and smaller new one? I just posted a for sale thread.


....ah... he may be calmer and smaller now.......it could be the influence of the ladies in your pack!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feed my dog and give him his pills, but do nothing for the other animals until I get home in the evening.
> I take care of the animals, cook dinner and do house repairs and chores until about 8. Bed by 10.
> Yes, ten hour days for the summer.


No matter how I try it's always gone midnight when I get to bed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My male has to live alone. Kinda sucks because I want a harmonious group. The new male is very calm.
Whatever one I keep, he'll have five females to himself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> No matter how I try it's always gone midnight when I get to bed


What time to you get up?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Where's Pretend Chat?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What time to you get up?


My alarm is set for 6,40 but I do hit snooze a couple of times - especially in the winter when it's so dark in the mornings


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Where's Pretend Chat?


Under off topic stuff - isn't it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No other pets to take care of?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Under off topic stuff - isn't it?


I usually find in "New posts" too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No other pets to take care of?


No - not yet. Always wanted a dog but didn't want to leave it shut in while I'm at work. 
I dog sit for my sister when she goes away - she has a gorgeous cross spaniel called Fudge .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Dogs are the best!
I think I found the other Florida person that was looking for a male. He's in Pembroke Pines. Not far away. I PMed him.


----------



## Lyn W

This is Fudge - channel hopping


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dogs are the best!
> I think I found the other Florida person that was looking for a male. He's in Pembroke Pines. Not far away. I PMed him.


That's good at least you'll be able to make sure its a good home. Good luck wit that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 140195
> This is Fudge - channel hopping


Looks like a nice little lap dog!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm fond of small dogs. It's funny that smaller people seem to have larger dogs.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Looks like a nice little lap dog!


She is lovely but crazy when she's out. She has a good nose on her and if she picks up a scent she's off.....so she's always on a lead when she's walking with me 'cos I don't want to spend the rest of my day battling through bushes trying to find her.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm fond of small dogs. It's funny that smaller people seem to have larger dogs.


It's a status thing for some I think! I'm only 5'2" but wouldn't want a big dog - I suppose it depends on its temperament.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm over a foot taller than you. I think you are correct about the status thing...Like driving a giant car.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm over a foot taller than you. I think you are correct about the status thing...Like driving a giant car.


Yup! I've never wanted a big car either - happy with my Ford Fiesta and easy for me to maintain as much as poss myself


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to start work. I'll be back later. Thanks for the good company!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to start work. I'll be back later. Thanks for the good company!


You too Ed have a good day and hope Bertha is still stable.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 140195
> This is Fudge - channel hopping


Hi Lyn. That is such a cute little dog (despite the fact that I am scared of them).


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. I have been up for nearly 2 hours and running round like a lunatic. Family despatched to various locations and I finally get some coffee and some time in the CDR
> 
> Happy birthday &tortdad. Have a great day


Sadly, Kevin has yet to make an appearance In My Cold Dark Room.
Lots of coffee is so good.
Good afternoon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The candles on the cake would brighten the place up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Dentist  My daughter had her first filling last week; she is 21! The dentist said it's very common for students to need fillings after their university finals.
> 
> Today I have ironing, a trip to see a guy about knocking our kitchen and dining room into a single room, post office, sainsburys.
> 
> Then lunch with my friend when I shall hand over a car boot full of newspaper for her Guinea Pig Rescue - they're for lining the hutches.
> 
> More chores this afternoon, but with everyone out of the way it will be easier!
> 
> Busy, busy! I had better crack on. The washing machine has just finished it's first load.


Nice post!
Sainsbury's! guinea pigs! University!
points.


----------



## spud's_mum

I was told to clean my room.
so, I'm camping out on my bed on the TFO and eating fizzy strawberry laces


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Good afternoon.


----------



## Sh3wulf

this had me laughing. Thanks for extending some silliness for our amusement. WIBBLE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Diolch


Diolch i chi!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, Kevin has yet to make an appearance In My Cold Dark Room.
> Lots of coffee is so good.
> Good afternoon!


Hi Adam how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I woke up on the couch and I don't remember ever getting up.


Not quite sure what you've woken up on.
There are no couches in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think the dog woke me up scratching again and I gave him the whole bedroom.


No dogs in here, either.
Must have been an armadillo, you were just dreaming of home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday I was contacted by a guy in Miami that was moving...Today. Right now. And he sold me three more Redfooted tortoises. (SEVEN NOW)


Congrats.
Quite a herd you have now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a light sleeper.


Not light.
Dark in here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Dayum these sweets are so fizzy and sour my mouth is going a bit numb.

...time for me to pull at my tooth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My male has to live alone. Kinda sucks because I want a harmonious group. The new male is very calm.
> Whatever one I keep, he'll have five females to himself.


Nightmare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Where's Pretend Chat?


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No - not yet. Always wanted a dog but didn't want to leave it shut in while I'm at work.
> I dog sit for my sister when she goes away - she has a gorgeous cross spaniel called Fudge .


How sweet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I was told to clean my room.
> so, I'm camping out on my bed on the TFO and eating fizzy strawberry laces


It really is no surprise that all your teeth are falling out.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It really is no surprise that all your teeth are falling out.


It's a baby one 
I can't help it if the sweets were on offer for 3 packets for £1


----------



## spud's_mum

I was actually cleaning my room and found my troll


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sh3wulf said:


> this had me laughing. Thanks for extending some silliness for our amusement. WIBBLE!


Hello, Canada, and welcome to My Cold Dark Room, find a corner or slightly uncomfy bean bag to sit on.
2 pts to begin and one extra for use of the word WIBBLE! 
Hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam how are you?


Hi, Gillian, good, good, good.
Off to a hotel in a while, celebrating our last night in the hotel before we moved into our new house with its Cold Dark Room 10 years ago today!
How are you and how is naughty Oli?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Dayum these sweets are so fizzy and sour my mouth is going a bit numb.
> 
> ...time for me to pull at my tooth


I would.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, good, good, good.
> Off to a hotel in a while, celebrating our last night in the hotel before we moved into our new house with its Cold Dark Room 10 years ago today!
> How are you and how is naughty Oli?


Enjoy it and have a nice time.

Naughty Oli is still being naughty!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, good, good, good.
> Off to a hotel in a while, celebrating our last night in the hotel before we moved into our new house with its Cold Dark Room 10 years ago today!
> How are you and how is naughty Oli?


Will send you a PM. OK?


----------



## spud's_mum

Urgggg my room will never be clean.
Why don't my parents understand that? 

I give up! I still have to Hoover, clean cheddar out and my cleaning is never up to my mums standards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's a baby one
> I can't help it if the sweets were on offer for 3 packets for £1


Fair enough, I can't resist special offers either, even if i've no use for the stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I was actually cleaning my room and found my troll
> View attachment 140213


Used to call these Gonks, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Will send you a PM. OK?


Most welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urgggg my room will never be clean.
> Why don't my parents understand that?
> 
> I give up! I still have to Hoover, clean cheddar out and my cleaning is never up to my mums standards


Nor will it ever be.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nor will it ever be.


Thanks for the support, Adam


----------



## spud's_mum

Question of the day:

Have you ever had an operation?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> Have you ever had an operation?


Yes.
I had my appendix removed when I was 18.
Otherwise, I've been in hospital many, many times to have stitches for wounds and 107 days in isolation when I had TB. (tuberculosis which ate a third of my lungs.)


----------



## spud's_mum

I had one when I was 6 (I think) 
I shut my fingers in the door and got a compound fracture (the bone comes out if the skin) and I had to have it pinned together. At one point they thought they would have to amputate the finger tip but thankfully they didn't.
It crushed my growth plate so I have an odd shaped nail but at least I have one!


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> I had one when I was 6 (I think)
> I shut my fingers in the door and got a compound fracture (the bone comes out if the skin) and I had to have it pinned together. At one point they thought they would have to amputate the finger tip but thankfully they didn't.
> It crushed my growth plate so I have an odd shaped nail but at least I have one!




No pictures of your wonky finger?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. That is such a cute little dog (despite the fact that I am scared of them).


Hi Gillian she is such sweet thing - very obedient in the house and she can almost talk with her eyes. If she can smell food on the table she sits by it and whimpers and if you ask her what she wants she just uses her eyes to look back and fro between you and the food as if to say 'it's up there. When you meet her for the first time she just rolls on to her back so you can tickle her tummy - a bit like me really!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, we want photos, in full colour!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian she is such sweet thing - very obedient in the house and she can almost talk with her eyes. If she can smell food on the table she sits by it and whimpers and if you ask her what she wants she just uses her eyes to look back and fro between you and the food as if to say 'it's up there. When you meet her for the first time she just rolls on to her back so you can tickle her tummy - a bit like me really!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon Adam and fellow CDRers how goes it this day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Lyn.
Tidgy is playing "Journey to the Centre of the Substrate" again, she's vanished without trace and probably won't come out 'til tea time, by which time wifey and I will be out and she'll sulk.
Wifey's getting dolled up for the evening ahead and I've just had a shower, lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lyn.
> Tidgy is playing "Journey to the Centre of the Substrate" again, she's vanished without trace and probably won't come out 'til tea time, by which time wifey and I will be out and she'll sulk.
> Wifey's getting dolled up for the evening ahead and I've just had a shower, lovely!


Are you going anywhere nice so you can wear your new shirt and tie?


----------



## spud's_mum

Hard to see In photos but if you look closely, my nail is square shaped


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I was actually cleaning my room and found my troll
> View attachment 140213


I've got a little one of those in my bottle garden my niece put it in there about 10 years ago!


----------



## spud's_mum

I'll see if I can find pictures after the surgery, before my nail fell off and grew back


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Are you going anywhere nice so you can wear your new shirt and tie?


I've just read your post have a good 10th anniversary in Morocco night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you going anywhere nice so you can wear your new shirt and tie?


10 years ago, when we first came to Fes, we stayed in an hotel, fell in love with the medina and spent a while finding a place to buy.
Today is the anniversary of the last night in the hotel before we moved in here. (House containing Cold Dark Room). I've booked the same room from 10 years ago. ( I expect the hotel won't charge me for the room when i go to pay.)
I will indeed be wearing my new shirt and tie.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> No pictures of your wonky finger?


I've got a wonky little finger on my right hand. The tendons are too short so I can't reach an octave on the piano which is why I'm not a concert pianist.
That and the fact I can't read music very well so I play by ear................or sometimes over there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hard to see In photos but if you look closely, my nail is square shaped
> View attachment 140222
> 
> View attachment 140223
> 
> View attachment 140224


can see.
Ouch.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10 years ago, when we first came to Fes, we stayed in an hotel, fell in love with the medina and spent a while finding a place to buy.
> Today is the anniversary of the last night in the hotel before we moved in here. (House containing Cold Dark Room). I've booked the same room from 10 years ago. ( I expect the hotel won't charge me for the room when i go to pay.)
> I will indeed be wearing my new shirt and tie.


What time are you going I only ask so we can get the party started in the CDR. While the cats away etc......


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> can see.
> Ouch.


Well maybe of I do find the old pics, I won't post.
My nails were black and crusty and I had a pin coming out of it.

Might gross people out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got a wonky little finger on my right hand. The tendons are too short so I can't reach an octave on the piano which is why I'm not a concert pianist.
> Tthat and the fact I can't read music very well so I play by ear................or sometimes over there!


Yes, I remember something about the neighbours rioting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What time are you going I only ask so we can get the party started in the CDR. While the cats away etc......


Whenever wifey's ready, so anytime between now and Christmas, I suppose.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, we want photos, in full colour!


...I thought you wanted pictures of me rolling on my back having my tummy tickled when read that as it came straight after my post. Good job I didn't go ahead and oblige!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I remember something about the neighbours rioting.


The neighbours are actually revolting;


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got a wonky little finger on my right hand. The tendons are too short so I can't reach an octave on the piano which is why I'm not a concert pianist.
> That and the fact I can't read music very well so I play by ear................or sometimes over there!


But it's like a horror film, you know it's going to be horrid, but you've just got to see!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...I thought you wanted pictures of me rolling on my back having my tummy tickled when read that as it came straight after my post. Good job I didn't go ahead and oblige!


Yep, we want those too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Used to call these Gonks, i think.


No gonks are completely different


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No gonks are completely different


Oh.
minus point to Adam.


----------



## meech008

And I.......feel like dancing!


----------



## Lyn W

Its not been a very nice day here today - a little bit of sun a lot of cloud, rainy and blustery. 
Lola has gone to bed already in disgust!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, again. lunch time.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> And I.......feel like dancing!


Come to our party in the CDR later, I'll be playing the piano for a sing song and we can have a discotheque with lots of popular music


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, again. lunch time.


Hi again Ed keeping you busy are they?


----------



## meech008

I can play the drums! And I make a mean cheese dip


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, again. lunch time.


Well hello!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi again Ed keeping you busy are they?


I think you know better than that..........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Well hello!


Howdy


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I can play the drums! And I make a mean cheese dip


Don't mention the cheese dip to Adam - he won't go to the hotel and we'll never get rid of him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> And I.......feel like dancing!


Feel free.
But don't fall over like Spud's Mum did yesterday.
There's no first aid kit in the Cold Dark Room.
Why so happy?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think you know better than that..........


I've been in to work for few hours too, it's quite nice when its empty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its not been a very nice day here today - a little bit of sun a lot of cloud, rainy and blustery.
> Lola has gone to bed already in disgust!


The usual.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feel free.
> But don't fall over like Spud's Mum did yesterday.
> There's no first aid kit in the Cold Dark Room.
> Why so happy?


I'm qualified in FA - so I'll bring the plasters


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Come to our party in the CDR later, I'll be playing the piano for a sing song and we can have a discotheque with lots of popular music


I am so glad I'm going out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can play the drums! And I make a mean cheese dip


Not sure about drums in here.
I play the didgeridoo.
save me some cheese dip.
Extra points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't mention the cheese dip to Adam - he won't go to the hotel and we'll never get rid of him.


Tempted.
But wifey will drag me out by the ears if necessary.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about drums in here.
> I play the didgeridoo.
> save me some cheese dip.
> Extra points!


I can play the harmonica too - I think we could have the makings of a good band here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm qualified in FA - so I'll bring the plasters


Sweet FA?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I can play the harmonica too - I think we could have the makings of a good band here.


French horn and trumpet here.........Though not very well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can play the harmonica too - I think we could have the makings of a good band here.


I'm really hoping The Cold Dark Room is soundproofed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> French horn and trumpet here.........Though not very well.


Lordy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sweet FA?


That as well!

Yes I'll be able to remove Spudsmum's teeth when she's eaten too many of them


----------



## Lyn W

That doesn't matter Ed - remember the Sex Pistols?
The more the merrier.

We'll have to think of a good name for ourselves so get your thinking caps on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That as well!
> 
> Yes I'll be able to remove Spudsmum's teeth when she's eaten too many of them


I've already volunteered to do this, as I'm a doctor.
She wasn't altogether keen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That doesn't matter Ed - remember the Sex Pistols?
> The more the merrier.
> 
> We'll have to think of a good name for ourselves so get your thinking caps on!


The Cold Dark Room is a pretty good name for a band.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room is a pretty good name for a band.


I agree.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've already volunteered to do this, as I'm a doctor.
> She wasn't altogether keen.


The Dental School at Cardiff Uni Hospital used to have enormous handles with the words 'Pull' in massive letters on them - gave me the giggles when I had to go there as imagined a line of patients behind them waiting for their teeth to be attached to a piece of thread.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feel free.
> But don't fall over like Spud's Mum did yesterday.
> There's no first aid kit in the Cold Dark Room.
> Why so happy?


I'm just a happy person  it's just been a nice day


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> French horn and trumpet here.........Though not very well.


I love trumpets!!!! LOVE them, beautiful sound


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I agree.


Was going to suggest the Darkness but think that's already been taken.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Was going to suggest the Darkness but think that's already been taken.


Down with the darkness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I agree.


Lots of totally arbitrary points for agreeing with me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I love trumpets!!!! LOVE them, beautiful sound


Maybe not so nice with me playing. I haven't picked one up since 1980.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm just a happy person  it's just been a nice day


Hurrah!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of totally arbitrary points for agreeing with me.


Thanks. I needed them.
Any points for being needy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Down with the darkness


So "The Cold Dark Room" it is then.
Or just "Cold Dark Room"?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Down with the darkness


Is that a band name or are you just fed up of being without light?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Is that a band name or are you just fed up of being without light?


Band name! Like the song "down with the sickness" but darkness instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe not so nice with me playing. I haven't picked one up since 1980.


Don't worry.
I think it's going to be a horrendous cacophony at best.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Is that a band name or are you just fed up of being without light?


I'm fairly used to working in the dark


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So "The Cold Dark Room" it is then.
> Or just "Cold Dark Room"?


It may get a bit confusing with The CDR in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. I needed them.
> Any points for being needy?


No.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry.
> I think it's going to be a horrendous cacophony at best.


Can anyone sing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It may get a bit confusing with The CDR in the CDR.


Confusing is part of the point of here though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can anyone sing?


Yep, karaoke king, but the lungs mean I can only do a bit at a time now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Confusing is part of the point of here though.


You're really not taking this seriously are you Adam? I've just booked our first gig for Friday night in the Gas Light Club so we need to rehearse. Everyone bring your instruments tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, karaoke king, but the lungs mean I can only do a bit at a time now.


That'll do - we'll have short songs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're really not taking this seriously are you Adam? I've just booked our first gig for Friday night in the Gas Light Club so we need to rehearse. Everyone bring your instruments tomorrow.


Sorry, I don't understand the word 'seriously'.
Please elucidate.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the word 'seriously'.
> Please elucidate.


I'm not really sure - it's just something that's said to me a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That'll do - we'll have short songs!


And lots of instrumental solos.
And I mean mental.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not really sure - it's just something that's said to me a lot.


me too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And lots of instrumental solos.
> And I mean mental.



Some of the bands I've seen have had lots of mental solos in their sets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off out now, so be good and i'll see you all tomorrow.
please try not to break anything.
And someone feed the armadillos and hedgehogs, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And don't forget the question, what's 15 miles from everyone and smells of geraniums?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'm off out now, so be good and i'll see you all tomorrow.
> please try not to break anything.
> And someone feed the armadillos and hedgehogs, please.


Don't worry we'll look after everything 

Have a great time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't worry we'll look after everything


Hmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty night.


A very good night to you too l hope you have lots of good food, good wine and maybe even a little dance or two.
Take care.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are no couches in The Cold Dark Room.


That explains the bruises on my back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just now starting my lunch …for me it's 11:10 am.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm just now starting my lunch …for me it's 11:10 am.


Its dinner time here in UK - 7.10 pm - just wondering what I can have.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That explains the bruises on my back!


Hope it wasn't you scratching and keeping Ed awake too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That explains the bruises on my back!


It was the wrong beer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Back again. What a crappy day.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Back again. What a crappy day.


What's up Ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hot and raining. I've got the A/C on in the office and it's still hot.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hot and raining. I've got the A/C on in the office and it's still hot.


That must be very uncomfortable We've had a rubbish day today too but certainly not that hot.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Its not been a very nice day here today - a little bit of sun a lot of cloud, rainy and blustery.
> Lola has gone to bed already in disgust!


Good evening Lyn. You should have seen the HEAT WAVE we're going through here...38 degrees Celcius in Amman! We have been warned NOT to leave our homes during the day unless necessary....goodness. I had to wait till sunset till I moved to buy a couple of things, the returned home and took Oli for the usual 'walk', but he didn't seem to like it much. Could it be the dark?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hot and raining. I've got the A/C on in the office and it's still hot.


That hot?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Muggy is the word. VERY humid. Perfect for a Redfoot tortoise and good for nothing else


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Gillian I could not handle that eat at all! Glad you managed to get out eventually though.
I expect Oli was a bit reluctant to go out in the dark he was probably wondering where his bed was!
Lola went to bed early today, at 4 pm! It went quite dark here with the rain clouds and think he was confused.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Muggy is the word. VERY humid. Perfect for a Redfoot tortoise and good for nothing else


Well at least you won't start to pyramid Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Well at least you won't start to pyramid Ed!


The top of my head does feel lumpy.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The top of my head does feel lumpy.


You'll have to get someone to read your bumps - what's that called?Is it something like phrenology?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wasn't that once used to gauge someone's intelligence?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wasn't that once used to gauge someone's intelligence?


not really sure what is was used for don't think I'd like to have someone analysing mine! I might not like what they find.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> not really sure what is was used for don't think I'd like to have someone analysing mine! I might not like what they find.


You certainly seem very sharp.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll make sure to photograph photos of the new tortoise triplets when I get home. Even if I don't post them yet, I'll send you some.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You certainly seem very sharp.


Only with silly stuff really. I can be quick witted but whether that's a measure of intelligence I don't know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Only with silly stuff really. I can be quick witted but whether that's a measure of intelligence I don't know.


Yes. Trust me. It IS.
have you ever gotten into a discussion or an argument with a dimwit? It's pitiful.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll make sure to photograph photos of the new tortoise triplets when I get home. Even if I don't post them yet, I'll send you some.


Will look forward to that and hope Bertha has been OK after her jab.
Was that bloke interested in the male?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Will look forward to that and hope Bertha has been OK after her jab.
> Was that bloke interested in the male?


I've still been unable to contact him or her. I've asked Josh for help. He may have an active Email.
Bertha gets her second shot Thursday.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've still been unable to contact him or her. I've asked Josh for help. He may have an active Email.
> Bertha gets her second shot Thursday.


Bless her - your post about her is the first I check in the mornings


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There are seven shots to be given every three days. So 21 days.
I will supposedly get the blood work results tomorrow too.


----------



## Lyn W

It's unbelievable really - she seemed to rally so well, and now back to square one again.
I really hope you get some answers tomorrow Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It's unbelievable really - she seemed to rally so well, and now back to square one again.
> I really hope you get some answers tomorrow Ed.


My hope is that these antibiotics will kill the original issue and then she can gain strength and finally live a normal life.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't work again until Monday so I wont be back here much until then, But I want to know about England.
Get ready to take me on a tour.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My hope is that these antibiotics will kill the original issue and then she can gain strength and finally live a normal life.


Mine too!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't work again until Monday so I wont be back here much until then, But I want to know about England.
> Get ready to take me on a tour.


I can tell you more about Wales! But England Scotland they all have wonderful scenery.

Do you have an extra day off this week?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I can tell you more about Wales! But England Scotland they all have wonderful scenery.
> 
> Do you have an extra day off this week?


I'm on the deferred retirement plan. I'm using up my vacation time little by little...
I've always had a fascination with England, etc.
Wales is not England?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night, Lyn.
Take good care of Adams imagination.
Have a nice evening.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm on the deferred retirement plan. I'm using up my vacation time little by little...
> I've always had a fascination with England, etc.
> Wales is not England?


Oh no! We are all part of the UK/British but Wales and England are pretty big rivals - especially in rugby!
Scotland recently had a big referendum to leave the UK and go it alone but not enough voted for it.
Wales have there own government but still under British gov too. I don't think Wales could manage on its own.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night, Lyn.
> Take good care of Adams imagination.
> Have a nice evening.


Same to you Ed keep us posted and speak to you when you have 5 mins
have a great weekend!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! We are all part of the UK/British but Wales and England are pretty big rivals - especially in rugby!
> Scotland recently had a big referendum to leave the UK and go it alone but not enough voted for it.
> Wales have there own government but still under British gov too. I don't think Wales could manage on its own.


I'm not much on foreign matters.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not much on foreign matters.


Nor me - I've learned more about the US since joining the forum than I knew before.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! We are all part of the UK/British but Wales and England are pretty big rivals - especially in rugby!
> Scotland recently had a big referendum to leave the UK and go it alone but not enough voted for it.
> Wales have there own government but still under British gov too. I don't think Wales could manage on its own.


It's so true.

We live in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to give our country its full and correct name.

The UK (or Great Britain as it is also known) comprises the kingdoms of England, Scotland and Northern Ireland and the principality of Wales. 

The four "home nations" could be thought of as states like those in the USA as 3 out of 4 (not England) have some of their government devolved to local parliaments; they are in Edinburgh, Belfast and Cardiff. Laws affecting all 4 countries and laws affecting just England are controlled by parliament in London.

The home nations are very competitive when it comes to sport, especially rugby and football (soccer). Calling all British people English is very insulting ... our countrymen are English, Irish, Scottish (not Scotch - that's whisky) and Welsh... we are all British though.

My mother is Welsh, from near Swansea, but I was born in England. When it comes to rugby, I am Welsh first!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's so true.
> 
> We live in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to give our country its full and correct name.
> 
> The UK (or Great Britain as it is also known) comprises the kingdoms of England, Scotland and Northern Ireland and the principality of Wales.
> 
> The four "home nations" could be thought of as states like those in the USA as 3 out of 4 (not England) have some of their government devolved to local parliaments; they are in Edinburgh, Belfast and Cardiff. Laws affecting all 4 countries and laws affecting just England are controlled by parliament in London.
> 
> The home nations are very competitive when it comes to sport, especially rugby and football (soccer). Calling all British people English is very insulting ... our countrymen are English, Irish, Scottish (not Scotch - that's whisky) and Welsh... we are all British though.
> 
> My mother is Welsh, from near Swansea, but I was born in England. When it comes to rugby, I am Welsh first!


Very glad to hear it!


----------



## Lyn W

How has your day been? Joe'sMum


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys the snails now have names!
Shy (because he's shy), guy (don't know why... He's a little guy)
and Heidi (hidey, always hiding)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> How has your day been? Joe'sMum


Very, very busy. Another one coming up tomorrow starting with a 7.15am meeting with the Principal at the school where I am Chair of Governors and finishing with packing

Friday is HOLIDAY!


----------



## Lyn W

That's an early meeting I do hope they are providing breakfast! A croissant and juice/coffee at least!
Where are you off on holiday?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That's an early meeting I do hope they are providing breakfast! A croissant and juice/coffee at least!
> Where are you off on holiday?


Coffee and croissants will happen. I meet with him fortnightly and this is the last for the academic year. He has to teach period 1, so we do it early. It's a secondary, but times are harsh as you know and even the principal has a teaching load now.

Holiday is in Languedoc. Cheese, wine and sunshine


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Coffee and croissants will happen. I meet with him fortnightly and this is the last for the academic year. He has to teach period 1, so we do it early. It's a secondary, but times are harsh as you know and even the principal has a teaching load now.
> 
> Holiday is in Languedoc. Cheese, wine and sunshine


Oh yes I forgot your schools are still in - our head doesn't teach,
Your holiday sounds lovely, I hope the weather is better for you, and for us come to think of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Well its very quiet in here who's for a pub crawl!
See you in the Red Lion!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well its very quiet in here who's for a pub crawl!
> See you in the Red Lion!


Pub crawl not advisable before my meeting tomorrow. I don't think the hangover would go down well. Time for bed for me


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Pub crawl not advisable before my meeting tomorrow. I don't think the hangover would go down well. Time for bed for me


Night night enjoy your working breakfast!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm back to put up some photos


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These are the new triplets. I know that the pen is too small but it's the last isolation area I have left.
Bertha has the best one.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm back to put up some photos


Thanks Ed they are lovely and all look similar size. They seem to have settled in quickly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

They ate but I cheated and fed them Mazuri and banana as a welcome home meal.
They are about 30% smaller than my largest.
And I plan to ask the collective about sex soon.
I can never tell. To me it looks like one male and two females.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had a conversation with Joe's mum a few days ago about how much I liked women with British accents and she corrected me. There is no such thing. Rather many different ones. 
Now my inside Lyn voice might have a different sound as I read your posts.
What does an accent from Wales sound like. I'll Google it.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are the new triplets. I know that the pen is too small but it's the last isolation area I have left.
> Bertha has the best one.


...and so she should!
They have beautiful markings. I had no idea there were so many different sorts of torts until Lola came into my life.
It's been a real education!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm leaving again.
Sleep nice.
Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a conversation with Joe's mum a few days ago about how much I liked women with British accents and she corrected me. There is no such thing. Rather many different ones.
> Now my inside Lyn voice might have a different sound as I read your posts.
> What does an accent from Wales sound like. I'll Google it.


Depends which part of Wales you google. North and South differ widely and ' townies' have a very 'brash' sounding accent. The valleys accents vary as well. I have been told I have a soft, sing song Welsh voice, (unless I'm yelling at a child to put another one down).


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm leaving again.
> Sleep nice.
> Good night.


Same to you Ed - sending a gentle cwtch for Betha.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Depends which part of Wales you google. North and South differ widely and ' townies' have a very 'brash' sounding accent. The valleys accents vary as well. I have been told I have a soft, sing song Welsh voice, (unless I'm yelling at a child to put another one down).


I will imagine a soft, pleasant accent then.
Thanks.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Depends which part of Wales you google. North and South differ widely and ' townies' have a very 'brash' sounding accent. The valleys accents vary as well. I have been told I have a soft, sing song Welsh voice, (unless I'm yelling at a child to put another one down).



Obviously, the bar was raised quite high this morn and you're gonna have to post a video of you talking British for us.


----------



## jaizei

It'll harken back to the original chat thread when we had the chat room going occasionally as well, and a few people did video/voice chat.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Obviously, the bar was raised quite high this morn and you're gonna have to post a video of you talking British for us.


What was that? I haven't seen that!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> What was that? I haven't seen that!



Spud's mum wonky finger


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Spud's mum wonky finger


Right I can't quite see what that has to do with accents - but I'll check it out!
Thanks


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Right I can't quite see what that has to do with accents - but I'll check it out!
> Thanks



It's more a a 'rising to the challenge' type thing; or 'pics or it didn't happen'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And don't forget the question, what's 15 miles from everyone and smells of geraniums?


Only just seen this.
So if its15 miles from 'everyone' it has to be upwards maybe.
So is it
clouds?
atmosphere?
ozone?
Can't think of anything else above me, but the geranium bit is strange! How would they know?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> It's more a a 'rising to the challenge' type thing; or 'pics or it didn't happen'


I remember - I thought that was Adam wanting pics of me rolling over to have my tummy tickled like my sister's dog.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Only just seen this.
> So if its15 miles from 'everyone' it has to be upwards maybe.
> So is it
> clouds?
> atmosphere?
> ozone?
> Can't think of anything else above me, but the geranium bit is strange! How would they know?


OZONE. Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> OZONE. Good night.


Thank you! and Goodnight to you too!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm exhausted flitting between all these threads tonight - so I'm off to bed.
The armadillos and hedgehogs are happy and I'll see myself out
See you for the band practice bright and early!
Night night


----------



## ZEROPILOT




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I'm exhausted flitting between all these threads tonight - so I'm off to bed.
> The armadillos and hedgehogs are happy and I'll see myself out
> See you for the band practice bright and early!
> Night night


But what about my dinner?!?? And most you're welcome to. All I'm wanting is the potato and dead cow!


----------



## meech008

I made dinner!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> I made dinner!


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That explains the bruises on my back!


Nope, that' s the beatings.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I made dinner!





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!



I'm with Ken, we need to live vicariously through your cooking.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

I'll make a galette for dessert if you show enthusiasm. Peach or cherry?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dark chocolate cheesecake with a raspberry glaze!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. You should have seen the HEAT WAVE we're going through here...38 degrees Celcius in Amman! We have been warned NOT to leave our homes during the day unless necessary....goodness. I had to wait till sunset till I moved to buy a couple of things, the returned home and took Oli for the usual 'walk', but he didn't seem to like it much. Could it be the dark?


Hello, Gillian, so sorry I missed you.
yep it's the dark.
If it's dark, tortoises sleep, he just wanted beddy bye byes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well at least you won't start to pyramid Ed!


i would like to see a pyramEd.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gillian, so sorry I missed you.
> yep it's the dark.
> If it's dark, tortoises sleep, he just wanted beddy bye byes.


I agree with Adam here. And I too am sorry I didn't address your concerns earlier. Aren't you like 72 hours ahead of my time zone? It's 7:36 pm Thursday the 22nd here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to get someone to read your bumps - what's that called?Is it something like phrenology?


Yep, a not necessarily scientific science.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

I do a killer cheesecake but not chocolate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's like the real dessert for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wasn't that once used to gauge someone's intelligence?


Yes, Nazis used it to prove they were more intelligent than black people, gypsies, gays, Jews etc. Oddly they failed to prove anything.
Rubbishy, rubbish, not science, nasty rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You certainly seem very sharp.


Lyn's head can split oysters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Only with silly stuff really. I can be quick witted but whether that's a measure of intelligence I don't know.


It is.
i say so and I'm always right.
And this is my thread.
So there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bless her - your post about her is the first I check in the mornings


No, no, no, i always check there too, but another thread should be the first!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My hope is that these antibiotics will kill the original issue and then she can gain strength and finally live a normal life.


Hurrah to that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't work again until Monday so I wont be back here much until then, But I want to know about England.
> Get ready to take me on a tour.


Cool, but Lyn lives in Wales and I live In Morocco.
Joe's Mum's a good bet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm on the deferred retirement plan. I'm using up my vacation time little by little...
> I've always had a fascination with England, etc.
> Wales is not England?



No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night, Lyn.
> Take good care of Adams imagination.
> Have a nice evening.


Not imagination.
This is the only reality.
Good night, Ed.
Or good morning when you see this, but it's the same time in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! We are all part of the UK/British but Wales and England are pretty big rivals - especially in rugby!
> Scotland recently had a big referendum to leave the UK and go it alone but not enough voted for it.
> Wales have there own government but still under British gov too. I don't think Wales could manage on its own.


i think it would do a lot better than Ireland or Greece.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nor me - I've learned more about the US since joining the forum than I knew before.


That is so true.
Think the mindset and food, ideology and language is the same?
It's more distant than Morocco, and not just in Kilometers.
The Americans here are teaching me a lot, in passing, and I have a much better understanding and respect than I did before joining the forum.
But aerosol cheese?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone seen the “Black Marble" photos from NASA ?


Surprisingly, (sarcasm goes here) China accounts for the consumption of 25% or so of the worlds electricity. Canada? 2%


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is so true.
> Think the mindset and food, ideology and language is the same?
> It's more distant than Morocco, and not just in Kilometers.
> The Americans here are teaching me a lot, in passing, and I have a much better understanding and respect than I did before joining the forum.
> But aerosol cheese?




Don't you worry - we'll liberate those taste buds eventually


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's so true.
> 
> We live in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland to give our country its full and correct name.
> 
> The UK (or Great Britain as it is also known) comprises the kingdoms of England, Scotland and Northern Ireland and the principality of Wales.
> 
> The four "home nations" could be thought of as states like those in the USA as 3 out of 4 (not England) have some of their government devolved to local parliaments; they are in Edinburgh, Belfast and Cardiff. Laws affecting all 4 countries and laws affecting just England are controlled by parliament in London.
> 
> The home nations are very competitive when it comes to sport, especially rugby and football (soccer). Calling all British people English is very insulting ... our countrymen are English, Irish, Scottish (not Scotch - that's whisky) and Welsh... we are all British though.
> 
> My mother is Welsh, from near Swansea, but I was born in England. When it comes to rugby, I am Welsh first!


Hurrah! Welsh.
But the United Kingdom is all four but Great Britain doesn't include Northern Ireland. They are not British.
The Cornish seem to be getting devolution soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys the snails now have names!
> Shy (because he's shy), guy (don't know why... He's a little guy)
> and Heidi (hidey, always hiding)


Well please keep them safe in My Cold Dark Room or the hedgehogs will eat them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Very, very busy. Another one coming up tomorrow starting with a 7.15am meeting with the Principal at the school where I am Chair of Governors and finishing with packing
> 
> Friday is HOLIDAY!


Yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Coffee and croissants will happen. I meet with him fortnightly and this is the last for the academic year. He has to teach period 1, so we do it early. It's a secondary, but times are harsh as you know and even the principal has a teaching load now.
> 
> Holiday is in Languedoc. Cheese, wine and sunshine


Also, Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well its very quiet in here who's for a pub crawl!
> See you in the Red Lion!


damn 
Missed out on a pub crawl.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> damn
> Missed out on a pub crawl.


So did I!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Ed they are lovely and all look similar size. They seem to have settled in quickly.


And thank you so much for posting on my silly thread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a conversation with Joe's mum a few days ago about how much I liked women with British accents and she corrected me. There is no such thing. Rather many different ones.
> Now my inside Lyn voice might have a different sound as I read your posts.
> What does an accent from Wales sound like. I'll Google it.


Joe's mum was of course correct, my wifey has the posh BBC accent. 
Welsh accent sounds like someone being gently grated on an armadillo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I will imagine a soft, pleasant accent then.
> Thanks.


If you like the sweet gentle sound of armadillos being slowly grated.
seriously ( i looked the word up) the soft Welsh accent is gorgeous and very sexy.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


Dang! I got this too late and ate it all up. Terrible service in the hospital. It wasn't anything special, just chicken, balsamic roasted asparagus and sweet potato


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Suuuuurrrrrre


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Only just seen this.
> So if its15 miles from 'everyone' it has to be upwards maybe.
> So is it
> clouds?
> atmosphere?
> ozone?
> Can't think of anything else above me, but the geranium bit is strange! How would they know?


Goodness, I thought everybody was ignoring the question.
Good answer, so lots of points. 
it's the ozone layer.
ozone, in it's pure form smells of geraniums.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap ' what am I still awake for? Night all.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap ' what am I still awake for? Night all.


Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I remember - I thought that was Adam wanting pics of me rolling over to have my tummy tickled like my sister's dog.


It still holds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> OZONE. Good night.


Yep, good night.
And pointypoodles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I'll make a galette for dessert if you show enthusiasm. Peach or cherry?


Whichever is easier for you
Thank you so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I agree with Adam here. And I too am sorry I didn't address your concerns earlier. Aren't you like 72 hours ahead of my time zone? It's 7:36 pm Thursday the 22nd here.


Lots and lots of points for agreeing with me and being nice to @Gillian Moore .
minus 1 for me for being creepy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I do a killer cheesecake but not chocolate.


Cheesecake is better.
lots of points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Don't you worry - we'll liberate those taste buds eventually


Nope.
I would rather die.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Dang! I got this too late and ate it all up. Terrible service in the hospital. It wasn't anything special, just chicken, balsamic roasted asparagus and sweet potato


Still 2 pts, it sounds lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap ' what am I still awake for? Night all.


because existence is defined by the Cold dark Room.
Ok, night night.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still 2 pts, it sounds lovely.


Thanks  I'm a sweet potato addict, I eat them every day almost. How is your hotel?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As some of you may have noticed I am back in My Cold Dark Room instead of at the hotel with wifey.
I booked it in person last month and went back on Tuesday to confirm my deposit paid reservation.
And they gave the room to some tourist or another.
We've upgraded you, said they, Honeymoon Sweet, Presidential Sweet, free dinner, whatever you like.
No, says I , I just want the same room We'd been staying in ten years ago, which is what I booked.
no, they say.
Nice meal, lots of moderate wine later (free) I'm back home and very pissy.
Hotel Batha.
Look on net.
Look next year, it will be gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks  I'm a sweet potato addict, I eat them every day almost. How is your hotel?


See above.
not good.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As some of you may have noticed I am back in My Cold Dark Room instead of at the hotel with wifey.
> I booked it in person last month and went back on Tuesday to confirm my deposit paid reservation.
> And they gave the room to some tourist or another.
> We've upgraded you, said they, Honeymoon Sweet, Presidential Sweet, free dinner, whatever you like.
> No, says I , I just want the same room We'd been staying in ten years ago, which is what I booked.
> no, they say.
> Nice meal, lots of moderate wine later (free) I'm back home and very pissy.
> Hotel Batha.
> Look on net.
> Look next year, it will be gone.


That's terrible  it was obviously important to you, why couldn't they upgrade the people they put I'm YOUR room?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's terrible  it was obviously important to you, why couldn't they upgrade the people they put I'm YOUR room?


Did suggest this , they couldn't contact people.
Me annoyed.
Hotel closed soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

the film critic John Simon said " it resembles a half melted rubber bulldog "
To whom was he referring?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots and lots of points for agreeing with me and being nice to @Gillian Moore .
> minus 1 for me for being creepy.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, and thanks your kindness Adam, i.e.: you're not creepy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gillian, so sorry I missed you.
> yep it's the dark.
> If it's dark, tortoises sleep, he just wanted beddy bye byes.


Thanks a lot your advice as well as help Adam.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Joe's mum was of course correct, my wifey has the posh BBC accent.
> Welsh accent sounds like someone being gently grated on an armadillo.


I object to that!!!
It depends which part of Wales and family influences!
If you are brought up tidy like what I am then you speak proper!

Boyo!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you like the sweet gentle sound of armadillos being slowly grated.
> seriously ( i looked the word up) the soft Welsh accent is gorgeous and very sexy.


That's better!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As some of you may have noticed I am back in My Cold Dark Room instead of at the hotel with wifey.
> 
> Hotel Batha.
> Look on net.
> Look next year, it will be gone.



I am sorry to hear your special night was spoilt.
I can understand you're cross with them ,but to bulldoze the hotel out of existence is quite a drastic measure to take!
Please make sure all guests have checked out before you set to with the wrecking ball!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone seen the “Black Marble" photos from NASA ?
> View attachment 140319
> 
> Surprisingly, (sarcasm goes here) China accounts for the consumption of 25% or so of the worlds electricity. Canada? 2%


Hey I forgot to switch my light off!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> the film critic John Simon said " it resembles a half melted rubber bulldog "
> To whom was he referring?


Walter Matthau - with his droopy face


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning every one!
It's nearly 10:30 but I just woke up lol
Sounds probably waiting for his breakfast!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As some of you may have noticed I am back in My Cold Dark Room instead of at the hotel with wifey.
> I booked it in person last month and went back on Tuesday to confirm my deposit paid reservation.
> And they gave the room to some tourist or another.
> We've upgraded you, said they, Honeymoon Sweet, Presidential Sweet, free dinner, whatever you like.
> No, says I , I just want the same room We'd been staying in ten years ago, which is what I booked.
> no, they say.
> Nice meal, lots of moderate wine later (free) I'm back home and very pissy
> Hotel Batha.
> Look on net.
> Look next year, it will be gone.


Hi Adam. So sorry to have just read that your 'honeymoon' was spoilt. Too bad. Mind you, I would have expected it, and I will leave it to YOU to gess why.

Take it easy-at least try to-andd try to relax. Regards to Wifey and a big kiss kiss to Tidgy from...'naughty' Oli.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's time for me to start preparing to leave for work. All of you know how I feel for you. Miss you all, but honestly, I probably missed a job alitte more!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's time for me to start preparing to leave for work. All of you know how I feel for you. Miss you all, but honestly, I probably missed a job alitte more!


Hi Ken. Hope you are well.

That was a very nice post from you to the members of the forum. By the way, how is work? Hope that's fine too. Take care.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning every one!
> It's nearly 10:30 but I just woke up lol
> Sounds probably waiting for his breakfast!



Good afternoon how are you back there?

Here the country is effected by a HEATWAVE, whereas temperature reached 38 degrees Celcius, so I personally am 'imprisoned' at home and so is Oli, who's going...mad!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon how are you back there?
> 
> Here the country is effected by a HEATWAVE, whereas temperature reached 38 degrees Celcius, so I personally am 'imprisoned' at home and so is Oli, who's going...mad!


Well, it's rather chilly here!
Clouded over an grey 
Tried to take spud outside but it was just too cold.
He did enjoy a small bit if strawberry while we were outside!

There are lots of pics in his thread:
"Spud's daily posts"

Hope you don't get too hot!


----------



## meech008

Morning all  hope everyone is having a better day than yesterday (even if yesterday was amazing)


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, it's rather chilly here!
> Clouded over an grey
> Tried to take spud outside but it was just too cold.
> He did enjoy a small bit if strawberry while we were outside!
> 
> There are lots of pics in his thread:
> "Spud's daily posts"
> 
> Hope you don't get too hot!


Hi. Whereabouts do you live? (IF I may ask). 

As for me, I LOVE Summer: HOT WEATHER and the SUN. But at the same time it could be dangerous, couldn't it.? Therefore, I remain at home till sunset, and then might take Oli for a walk, although he doesn't enjoy it in the dark-that I noticed. What other choice do I have? NONE! I can assure you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Gillian and good morning everyone.
I'm at the doctors waiting for my yearly physical exam. Fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Welcome back Adam.
Sorry about your wrecked plans but I'll bet the wife still appreciated your romantic intent.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Gillian and good morning everyone.
> I'm at the doctors waiting for my yearly physical exam. Fun.


Hi Ed. Hope all goes well. Please keep me updated, and good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, and thanks your kindness Adam, i.e.: you're not creepy.


Thanks, Gillian.
Good afternoon to you.
Tidgy sends an extra big kiss to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Walter Matthau - with his droopy face


Correct.
10 points.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Gillian and good morning everyone.
> I'm at the doctors waiting for my yearly physical exam. Fun.


My doctor asked me to make an appointment for a fasting blood test for my borderline cholesterol levels at my convenience. That was over a year and a half ago. It's still not convenient.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whichever is easier for you
> Thank you so much.


Oh, alright, I'll make both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning every one!
> It's nearly 10:30 but I just woke up lol
> Sounds probably waiting for his breakfast!


Good afternoon to you and Spud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's time for me to start preparing to leave for work. All of you know how I feel for you. Miss you all, but honestly, I probably missed a job alitte more!


Catch you later, Ken.
Have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all  hope everyone is having a better day than yesterday (even if yesterday was amazing)


Hung over and hot, it's 41° again today.
Quite happy, though.
You have a great day, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Gillian and good morning everyone.
> I'm at the doctors waiting for my yearly physical exam. Fun.


Hi, Ed.
Hope all your bits and pieces are in working order.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome back Adam.
> Sorry about your wrecked plans but I'll bet the wife still appreciated your romantic intent.


We still had a nice evening and night.
She's a special lady.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hung over and hot, it's 41° again today.
> Quite happy, though.
> You have a great day, too.


You're better than I am, I'm never happy when I'm hungover. And I hate to be hot when I'm hungover! It was 102 here the other day and soooooo muggy. I much prefer dry heat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Oh, alright, I'll make both.


Great!!!
very kind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You're better than I am, I'm never happy when I'm hungover. And I hate to be hot when I'm hungover! It was 102 here the other day and soooooo muggy. I much prefer dry heat.


Hung over = hair of the dog.
So I'm okay again now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hung over = hair of the dog.
> So I'm okay again now.


Good get the drums, trumpets, piano etc here - we're all ready!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good get the drums, trumpets, piano etc here - we're all ready!


How was the session last night?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How was the session last night?


The pub crawl ? Great!
Unfortunately I had to go to bed before anyone arrived for the party so I missed that.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome back Adam.
> Sorry about your wrecked plans but I'll bet the wife still appreciated your romantic intent.


Well I don't know about that Ed - its a bit of a disappointment having to spend the night in a tent when you were expecting a posh hotel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Doctor, doctor, I think i'm a wigwam one minute and the next i'm a marquee."
"You're trouble is your two tents."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Doctor, doctor, I think i'm a wigwam one minute and the next i'm a marquee."
> "You're trouble is your two tents."


I wheel that one out every year when I'm sat in a teepee with the kids! None of them get it though!
Good old Tommy Cooper!


----------



## Lyn W

Just popping to the shops see you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just popping to the shops see you later!


Could you get us a pint of milk while you're there, please?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We still had a nice evening and night.
> She's a special lady.


It certainly sounds that way.
I'm happy for you both.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Well I don't know about that Ed - its a bit of a disappointment having to spend the night in a tent when you were expecting a posh hotel.


I'll take a night in a tent with someone I love ANYTIME.
I'm sure it would even be more memorable, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bertha is in a deep "funk" today. Looking out into space. But the other three torts are great. And the new three are also good. They eat well, but they are very light in weight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bertha is in a deep "funk" today. Looking out into space. But the other three torts are great. And the new three are also good. They eat well, but they are very light in weight.


I think poor Bertha's whole system is in shock, unsurprisingly with all she's been through.
I'm sure the new one's will soon get heavier.
Do you weigh them to keep a check on their progress?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. But thanks for reminding me.
Bertha is 10.7 lbs. Still up from 8.1 at her lowest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. But thanks for reminding me.
> Bertha is 10.7 lbs. Still up from 8.1 at her lowest.


That's a lot heavier. Good girl. (Bertha not you).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could you get us a pint of milk while you're there, please?


Sorry you were too late to put your order in, but you can have a pint of my skimmed if you like.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll take a night in a tent with someone I love ANYTIME.
> I'm sure it would even be more memorable, too.


I've spent a week in a tent with someone I loved - we hated each other by the end of it though! C'est la vie!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Too much of a good thing, huh?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Too much of a good thing, huh?


Don't think the weather helped! The odd night or two listening to the rain on the tent - lovely - but more than 3 nights is like water torture!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Don't think the weather helped! The odd night or two listening to the rain on the tent - lovely - but more than 3 nights is like water torture!


Was it a camping trip?
That would be more romantic than being homeless for example...


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was it a camping trip?
> That would be more romantic than being homeless for example...


Yeah we used to go to the Ogwen Valley in North Wales to do a bit of walking and rock climbing (I only did easy climbs - like big rocks) Usually just for weekends and if we weren't in a tent we were in a barn; the lack of facilities in a big field didn't seem so important then - but a whole week in unpredictable Welsh weather drove us to breaking point! I didn't quite get to the stage where I cut through his ropes though! But we were at the end of our tether!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you were too late to put your order in, but you can have a pint of my skimmed if you like.


That's fine.
i'll send wifey out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> i'll send wifey out.


Ok I'll look out for her donkey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've spent a week in a tent with someone I loved - we hated each other by the end of it though! C'est la vie!


Perhaps you should of popped out of the tent occasionally.
168 hours in a tent with someone is bound to be a bit stressful.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you should of popped out of the tent occasionally.
> 168 hours in a tent with someone is bound to be a bit stressful.


We couldn't find the door!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night guys. I've got seven hungry tortoises and a lawn that needs to be mowed....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night guys. I've got seven hungry tortoises and a lawn that needs to be mowed....


Goodnight Ed don't work too hard and pop back soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Ed, 
Tortoises eat lawn ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> We couldn't find the door!


Ikr! I've been trying to get in here the for the last hour!
I think there is also a cold dark hallway leading up... 
Or I forgot to put the lights on... Haha


----------



## spud's_mum

I went outside to get some fresh air and when I stepped foot in the garden, I realised that it had been taken over by flying ants. 

After a few minutes, I ran back inside after having them fly at me and land on me.

It's like a flying any apocalypse is taking place right now in my garden!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm glad you got back in.
Now, we won't let you out!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I went outside to get some fresh air and when I stepped foot in the garden, I realised that it had been taken over by flying ants.
> 
> After a few minutes, I ran back inside after having them fly at me and land on me.
> 
> It's like a flying any apocalypse is taking place right now in my garden!


They are mating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I went outside to get some fresh air and when I stepped foot in the garden, I realised that it had been taken over by flying ants.
> 
> After a few minutes, I ran back inside after having them fly at me and land on me.
> 
> It's like a flying any apocalypse is taking place right now in my garden!


The armadillos will deal with the ants.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> They are mating.


There's so many! 
We don't need MORE!!!!
Urgggg they're going to take over the world!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The armadillos will deal with the ants.


Well unless they fly, I don't think they can reach the ones flying AT me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well unless they fly, I don't think they can reach the ones flying AT me


Lie on the floor and the armadillos will sit on you and eat the ants.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lie on the floor and the armadillos will sit on you and eat the ants.


Or if you don't want to be an armadillo lilo then carry one on your shoulders for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or fit them with wings.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night guys. I've got seven hungry tortoises and a lawn that needs to be mowed....


Good night and sweet dreams, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or fit them with wings.


....and pigs might fly!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm glad you got back in.
> Now, we won't let you out!


Why not? Is it a life sentence in YOUR Dark Room, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What are atoms mostly made of?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not? Is it a life sentence in YOUR Dark Room, Adam?


I just get lonely, i don't want any of you guys to go.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What are atoms mostly made of?


Particles? 
Haha I'm so bad at science


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just get lonely, i don't want any of you guys to go.


The armadillos and hedgehogs will keep you company!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What are atoms mostly made of?


protons neutrons electrons and a lot of empty space!


----------



## meech008

GUYS!!!!!! I don't know if I told you guys but I graduate in January from my program at school and today we took a HESI exam to map our progress and basically tell if we would pass our registry to get our license. Guys, I'm 5 months away from graduating and PASSED my HESI test!!!!!! I am walking on air!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The armadillos and hedgehogs will keep you company!


But I don't think they like me.
I keep eating all their ants and snails.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm not allowed to chill on my own on the sofa... I get monty laying on me.

I don't mind though as he's awfully cute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> protons neutrons electrons and a lot of empty space!


Correct.
Mostly empty space, so a diamond, for example, is composed of carbon atoms, that are 99.6% nothing.
So a diamond is mostly not actually anything.


----------



## Lyn W

A particularly annoying pupil was pestering me during break one day to find out what I had just done in my science lesson with another class, so I rather flippantly remarked that we had just split the atom.
He replied in all seriousness " Well that was rather careless of you" and ran off calling me clumsy!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> GUYS!!!!!! I don't know if I told you guys but I graduate in January from my program at school and today we took a HESI exam to map our progress and basically tell if we would pass our registry to get our license. Guys, I'm 5 months away from graduating and PASSED my HESI test!!!!!! I am walking on air!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> GUYS!!!!!! I don't know if I told you guys but I graduate in January from my program at school and today we took a HESI exam to map our progress and basically tell if we would pass our registry to get our license. Guys, I'm 5 months away from graduating and PASSED my HESI test!!!!!! I am walking on air!!!


Congrats!
Fair play and well done to you.
Lots of clever, clever people in My Cold Dark Room.
And then there's me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm not allowed to chill on my own on the sofa... I get monty laying on me.
> 
> I don't mind though as he's awfully cute!
> View attachment 140401


he surely is.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> Mostly empty space, so a diamond, for example, is composed of carbon atoms, that are 99.6% nothing.
> So a diamond is mostly not actually anything.


Hell of a price to pay for mainly nothing though and not quite the romantic gesture it's supposed to be.
So a 'thanks for nothing' and 'really it was nothing' are quite appropriate things to say when given/giving one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hell of a price to pay for mainly nothing though and not quite the romantic gesture it's supposed to be.
> So a 'thanks for nothing' and 'really it was nothing' are quite appropriate things to say when given/giving one


Yep, so just say,
"But it's mostly nothing". 
Still anyone who doesn't want their mostly nothing diamonds, please send to wifey.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm not allowed to chill on my own on the sofa... I get monty laying on me.
> 
> I don't mind though as he's awfully cute!
> View attachment 140401


Upside down Donald Duck looks like a grumpy old man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Upside down Donald Duck looks like a grumpy old man


Bit like a beardless me, actually.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys I'm seriously considering getting this for a HUGE CHRISTMAS PHOTO SHOOT for spud. 


(Monty already has a Santa outfit AND Christmas jumper so he will have a photo shoot too! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys I'm seriously considering getting this for a HUGE CHRISTMAS PHOTO SHOOT for spud.
> View attachment 140403
> 
> (Monty already has a Santa outfit AND Christmas jumper so he will have a photo shoot too! )


Spud would eat it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spud would eat it.


Good point... I will put down some strawberry, that will keep him busy for about 10 seconds!


----------



## Lyn W

Joesmum hasn't popped in yet has she? Probably too busy packing for her holiday. So just in case (no pun intended) she doesn't get a chance for a day or two - Happy Holiday  @JoesMum have a great time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Good point... I will put down some strawberry, that will keep him busy for about 10 seconds!


9


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Joesmum hasn't popped in yet has she? Probably too busy packing for her holiday. So just in case (no pun intended) she doesn't get a chance for a day or two - Happy Holiday  @JoesMum have a great time!


Seconded.
@JoesMum 
Have a lovely hols.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seconded.
> @JoesMum
> Have a lovely hols.


.....what? No 'bring me back a stick of cheese'?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yay! This thread is still going  I have missed it lol! Apologies for not being here the past couple of days....
I have been in the cold dark room called the 'office' 
How is everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay! This thread is still going  I have missed it lol! Apologies for not being here the past couple of days....
> I have been in the cold dark room called the 'office'
> How is everyone?


Oh yes we are here for the duration as nobody else on other threads will put up with us. Welcome back


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes we are here for the duration as nobody else on other threads will put up with us. Welcome back


Yep, it's true!
they chucked Adam out and locked him in this cold dark room. BAM! 
And there is how the CDR was formed! 

Since then, we've all been locked away here too!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes we are here for the duration as nobody else on other threads will put up with us. Welcome back


Good to be back! That's not true  I can put up with the random Victorian quizzes and horse jokes! Makes my day lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Your all welcome on my threads though! 
Especially "spud's daily posts" for adorable pics (the latest one of spud and a strawberry)

Oh and my latest one that I've only had one reply on (I need answers )
"Worry about shell rot?"


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Your all welcome on my threads though!
> Especially "spud's daily posts" for adorable pics (the latest one of spud and a strawberry)
> 
> Oh and my latest one that I've only had one reply on (I need answers )
> "Worry about shell rot?"


Have you done a search yet to see what pops up? An athletes foot cream containing something beginning with Chl....is recommended for dry rot areas


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Your all welcome on my threads though!
> Especially "spud's daily posts" for adorable pics (the latest one of spud and a strawberry
> 
> Oh and my latest one that I've only had one reply on (I need answers )
> "Worry about shell rot?"


Aww yeah I seen your post! I'm pretty obsessed with beasties shell health because he was in pretty bad nick when I got him and I soak him in warm water and scrubs his shell with a toothbrush every night but he likes it and I wouldn't want poor spud to go through distress getting that every day if he doesn't like it!
Try soaking him in warm water though if you aren't already because as soon as the water in beasties bath goes cold he tries to get out!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Have you done a search yet to see what pops up? An athletes foot cream containing something beginning with Chl....is recommended for dry rot areas


clotrimazole


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> clotrimazole


That's it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Have you done a search yet to see what pops up? An athletes foot cream containing something beginning with Chl....is recommended for dry rot areas


I don't think it is rot yet but as it's always dirty, I was wondering if I need to worry about it.
(Photos are on the thread)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't think it is rot yet but as it's always dirty, I was wondering if I need to worry about it.
> (Photos are on the thread)


As long as you keep the baths and soaks up I'm sure he will be fine.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't think it is rot yet but as it's always dirty, I was wondering if I need to worry about it.
> (Photos are on the thread)


Most torts are pretty dirty anyway. Beastie lies in his poop all the time. It's disgusting lol


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Most torts are pretty dirty anyway. Beastie lies in his poop all the time. It's disgusting lol


Haha naughty tortie 
It doesn't come off in a bath as it's right in the creases on his plastron (it isn't smooth)


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and make a bed ready for visitors tomorrow so see you later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and make a bed ready for visitors tomorrow so see you later.


Bye! 
Nighty night!


----------



## meech008

Thanks everyone!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello?
Anyone still here?


----------



## meech008

Echo....echooo


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha naughty tortie
> It doesn't come off in a bath as it's right in the creases on his plastron (it isn't smooth)


Try soaking him in warm water and use a toothbrush. Doesn't sound like anything to be concerned about


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello?
> Anyone still here?


Was away getting tea, sorry 
Is @Tidgy's Dad hiding in the corner somewhere?


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Was away getting tea, sorry
> Is @Tidgy's Dad hiding in the corner somewhere?


I don't know, I can't see.
I'll feel around the walls and see if I find him


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know, I can't see.
> I'll feel around the walls and see if I find him


Lol! Love it  
So hows your summer holidays going? Where I live it's still pouring with rain most days so beastie hasn't had much outdoor time  hope it's better where you are.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and make a bed ready for visitors tomorrow so see you later.


Goodnight lyn


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol! Love it
> So hows your summer holidays going? Where I live it's still pouring with rain most days so beastie hasn't had much outdoor time  hope it's better where you are.


Hope it gets better!

It's not too bad, had a couple nice days though lately it's been rainy and cloudy.

I can't believe it's already been a week  it goes too fast

Hoping for some nice days for spud to come out and really hope to sort out his outdoor enclosure


----------



## spud's_mum

(Not my photo)

Thought this was adorable


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Hope it gets better!
> 
> It's not too bad, had a couple nice days though lately it's been rainy and cloudy.
> 
> I can't believe it's already been a week  it goes too fast
> 
> Hoping for some nice days for spud to come out and really hope to sort out his outdoor enclosure


Haha! That's not long at all! I hope the weather perks up where you are too so the little guy can get out!
I'm moving house next month and have this big grand plan of renovating the hut outside in to a home for beastie. So I am going to insulate it all and then split the door in half then extend the enclosure out... If that makes any sense. 
So basically he can be indoors or outdoors depending on what he chooses and if the weather sucks (which it usually does) the shed will be big enough for him to stay in. 
Just don't have a clue how to do it LOL


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! That's not long at all! I hope the weather perks up where you are too so the little guy can get out!
> I'm moving house next month and have this big grand plan of renovating the hut outside in to a home for beastie. So I am going to insulate it all and then split the door in half then extend the enclosure out... If that makes any sense.
> So basically he can be indoors or outdoors depending on what he chooses and if the weather sucks (which it usually does) the shed will be big enough for him to stay in.
> Just don't have a clue how to do it LOL


I'm sure you'll figure it out! 
Sounds great, good luck!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> (Not my photo)
> 
> Thought this was adorable
> View attachment 140404


----------



## kirsty Johnston




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry. Off topic. But I just found that duck in my yard again with her chicks.
This time I had my phone...


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Off topic. But I just found that duck in my yard again with her chicks.
> This time I had my phone...


Aww!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Off topic. But I just found that duck in my yard again with her chicks.
> This time I had my phone...


Aww how nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....what? No 'bring me back a stick of cheese'?


Well, that would be nice....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay! This thread is still going  I have missed it lol! Apologies for not being here the past couple of days....
> I have been in the cold dark room called the 'office'
> How is everyone?


Hurrahhhhyyyyy!!!!!!
Welcome back, Kirsty.
Was wondering how you managed to escape for so long.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Off topic. But I just found that duck in my yard again with her chicks.
> This time I had my phone...


What cuties!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrahhhhyyyyy!!!!!!
> Welcome back, Kirsty.
> Was wondering how you managed to escape for so long.


I thought you'd abandoned us! 
You couldn't find the door to get back in?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Your all welcome on my threads though!
> Especially "spud's daily posts" for adorable pics (the latest one of spud and a strawberry)
> 
> Oh and my latest one that I've only had one reply on (I need answers )
> "Worry about shell rot?"


Ok, will check it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And thanks guys for all the lovely comments about The Cold Dark Room.
(Please note it used to be My Cold dark Room, but I now feel it belongs to all of us).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and make a bed ready for visitors tomorrow so see you later.


Just give them a corner of The Cold Dark Room and an armadillo or two.
they'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Was away getting tea, sorry
> Is @Tidgy's Dad hiding in the corner somewhere?


Never far away.
was watching TV with wifey, actually in The Hot Bright Room, next door.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Off topic. But I just found that duck in my yard again with her chicks.
> This time I had my phone...


lovely.
Bonus points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I thought you'd abandoned us!
> You couldn't find the door to get back in?


Wifey hid the door.


----------



## spud's_mum

Right, I'm off to bed now. 
See you in the morning/afternoon (depending on when I wake up )

Sleep tight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Right, I'm off to bed now.
> See you in the morning/afternoon (depending on when I wake up )
> 
> Sleep tight!


Night night.
You're late tonight.
i've set an armadillo to guard you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Off topic. But I just found that duck in my yard again with her chicks.
> This time I had my phone...


What sort of duck is tat Ed? Not you're usual mallard - I'll have to look it up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just eaten something that's disagreed with me.
"No, you haven't!"
Yes, i have.
Going to bed now to try and sleep it off.
Early night, very rare.
Tomorrow, people.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just eaten something that's disagreed with me.
> "No, you haven't!"
> Yes, i have.
> Going to bed now to try and sleep it off.
> Early night, very rare.
> Tomorrow, people.


Me too just popped in to say goodnight,
So ...goodnight.....
Have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just eaten something that's disagreed with me.
> "No, you haven't!"
> Yes, i have.
> Going to bed now to try and sleep it off.
> Early night, very rare.
> Tomorrow, people.


...and you should try to cook your food a little longer,
very rare is always a bit risky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ouch.
Night night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! But I just got here!


----------



## meech008

I'm here


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anything fun and exciting today in your world?


----------



## jaizei

Was there anything too awfully important in the last 152 posts?


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anything fun and exciting today in your world?


I took a pre registry test for my xray license and passed with flying colors  so that was exciting. Now to do it all over again in 5 months  how about yourself?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Work. It was good. I'm gonna set my alarm to go off at regular time on Saturday just so I can turn it off and go back to sleep! For real, I'm gonna do that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just get lonely, i don't want any of you guys to go.


Good morning Adam. 

If so, fair enough. We won't leave you alone.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> The armadillos and hedgehogs will keep you company!


A good reply! But you've forgotten......

a) Wifey
b) Tidgy


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Work. It was good. I'm gonna set my alarm to go off at regular time on Saturday just so I can turn it off and go back to sleep! For real, I'm gonna do that.


Hi Ken. Yes, always sent your alarm clock for your job. I do if I have to go anywhere, though nobody would be there to lash out: 'You're late today!'


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I don't think they like me.
> I keep eating all their ants and snails.


Good morning Adam. What about Wifey and Tidgy? Any eating here?!


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay! This thread is still going  I have missed it lol! Apologies for not being here the past couple of days....
> I have been in the cold dark room called the 'office'
> How is everyone?


So far so good, how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol! Love it
> So hows your summer holidays going? Where I live it's still pouring with rain most days so beastie hasn't had much outdoor time  hope it's better where you are.


Pouring with rain?! Here the country is being effected by a HEAT WAVE, and we've even been warned NOT to leave home unless necessary.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> ...and you should try to cook your food a little longer,
> very rare is always a bit risky!


Good morning Lyn. 

I agree with that: rare is somewhat risky/dangerous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Was there anything too awfully important in the last 152 posts?


Very, very unlikely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam.
> 
> If so, fair enough. We won't leave you alone.


Morning, Gillian.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam. What about Wifey and Tidgy? Any eating here?!


wifey and Tidgy don't come into The Cold Dark Room much, it's too cold and dangerous for Tidgy and wifey likes heat and light.
Neither of them eats ants or snails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's all cold and lonely and dark again in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today I'm going to practice tmesis which I think is the only word in English beginning with tm.
So it's abso blinking lutley beautiful this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How many wives did Henry VIII of England have?


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning *yawns*

How is everyone?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's all cold and lonely and dark again in The Cold Dark Room.


Where'sTidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning *yawns*
> 
> How is everyone?


Morning.
I think most people are still asleep.
Yawning is contagious.
When Tidgy yawns, wifey yawns, she can't help herself, so Tidgy seems to look at wifey and yawn and then watch her react. It's very funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

fe


Gillian Moore said:


> Where'sTidgy?


Tidgy's asleep in a corner, but is beginning to stir she'll be wanting breakfast in a moment , I hope.


----------



## spud's_mum

I woke up ON my phone...
Literally, lying on it
must have fallen asleep using it.
Which is wired as I remember turning it off and putting it on my bedside table...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I woke up ON my phone...
> Literally, lying on it
> must have fallen asleep using it.
> Which is wired as I remember turning it off and putting it on my bedside table...


Clearly a mobile phone.


----------



## spud's_mum

Doggy snuggles again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Doggy is sweet.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doggy is sweet.


Doggy is adorable


----------



## spud's_mum

now I have spud soaking in a plate in my lap watching TV hehe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spud is adorable, too.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spud is adorable, too.


He just peed  luckily I had a tea towel on me haha.


----------



## spud's_mum

Notice that one bit of shed haha


----------



## spud's_mum

And he walked away....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning all. Yes I'm awake! And although I stayed awake 2 hours later than I should have, resulting in 2 hours less sleep, I feel the same sleepiness as getting a full nights sleep. I slept well and soon it will be the end of my work week. Only 8 working hours left!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> (Not my photo)
> 
> Thought this was adorable
> View attachment 140404


Wish I could have one...rather two-one for Oli and one for me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And thanks guys for all the lovely comments about The Cold Dark Room.
> (Please note it used to be My Cold dark Room, but I now feel it belongs to all of us).


That's very kind of you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's just I don't want anyone to leave.
Next time you're all in together I'm locking the door and eating the key.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140439
> 
> And he walked away....


Very, very pretty tortoise.
We love Spud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning all. Yes I'm awake! And although I stayed awake 2 hours later than I should have, resulting in 2 hours less sleep, I feel the same sleepiness as getting a full nights sleep. I slept well and soon it will be the end of my work week. Only 8 working hours left!


Morning, Ken
The countdown is now 7 hours.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning *yawns*
> 
> How is everyone?


Doing fine, how are you? Hope you are well.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Work. It was good. I'm gonna set my alarm to go off at regular time on Saturday just so I can turn it off and go back to sleep! For real, I'm gonna do that.


I definitely thought I was the only one that did that


----------



## meech008

Morning all! Rough night last night for some weird reason. Hope everyone had a good night and is having a good day  I hope you're feeling better Adam.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very pretty tortoise.
> We love Spud.


Thank you 
I do too


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Doing fine, how are you? Hope you are well.


Yeah, good thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all! Rough night last night for some weird reason. Hope everyone had a good night and is having a good day  I hope you're feeling better Adam.


Morning, sorry you had a bad night, armadillo problems?
I'm fine again today, thanks.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, sorry you had a bad night, armadillo problems?
> I'm fine again today, thanks.


No armadillos, they were quite pleasant. I have chronic migraines, and had one come on late last night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No armadillos, they were quite pleasant. I have chronic migraines, and had one come on late last night


Used to get migraines very badly, sometimes knock me out for 3 days, but after I came to Morocco they've almost stopped and are not severe. 
Hope it's gone now.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Used to get migraines very badly, sometimes knock me out for 3 days, but after I came to Morocco they've almost stopped and are not severe.
> Hope it's gone now.


I've had them that bad for sure. Excedrin migraine works well for me, but I worry that it's going to be damaging as frequently as I get them. It also doesn't help that 3 times a week I spend nine hours in a cold dark room (haha! Just realized that) looking at a computer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've had them that bad for sure. Excedrin migraine works well for me, but I worry that it's going to be damaging as frequently as I get them. It also doesn't help that 3 times a week I spend nine hours in a cold dark room (haha! Just realized that) looking at a computer


The Cold Dark Room should be relaxing.
Just sit in the corner with the computer off and i'll shout what's going on and you can tell me messages to type.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room should be relaxing.
> Just sit in the corner with the computer off and i'll shout what's going on and you can tell me messages to type.


Sounds like a plan to me! I hate charting anyway


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just I don't want anyone to leave.
> Next time you're all in together I'm locking the door and eating the key.


I'm here. So you even eat keys, do you? What next? Tidgy? Hope not, poor thing.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140439
> 
> And he walked away....


Hes so sweet - GOD bless.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hes so sweet - GOD bless.


Thank you 
But don't let his cuteness fool you, he tries to eat everything, even me! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm here. So you even eat keys, do you? What next? Tidgy? Hope not, poor thing.


Tidgy's quite safe.
Though i think she'd try and eat the keys if I gave her a chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi @Angel Carrion and thanks for popping in to The Cold Dark Room on your birthday.
Have 3 points because you visited and because it's your birthday .
Feel free to pop in and share your thoughts, jokes and other meanderings whenever you wish.
Find a Cold Dark Corner and relax.
And did I mention, Happy Birthday?


----------



## Angel Carrion

Nope, I don't think you've mentioned it at all yet. 
So, King Arthur, armadillos, locking us all in and eating keys, what's next? Helicopter tortoise?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ken
> The countdown is now 7 hours.


6 -1/2 now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Nope, I don't think you've mentioned it at all yet.
> So, King Arthur, armadillos, locking us all in and eating keys, what's next? Helicopter tortoise?


Hmmmm, good idea!


----------



## meech008

Ahhhhhh asparagus: so good but have that one nasty side effect


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ahhhhhh asparagus: so good but have that one nasty side effect


TMI.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Evidently Helicopter Tortoise is already a thing and on a t-shirt.


----------



## meech008

I didn't mean it was happening! I just saw a commercial for them! Jeez


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> View attachment 140451
> 
> Evidently Helicopter Tortoise is already a thing and on a t-shirt.


Well, if it's been done.
hang gliding?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I didn't mean it was happening! I just saw a commercial for them! Jeez


Actually, I rather like asparagus, but wifey assures me the side affects are all too real.


----------



## meech008

Now who's TMI they're actually my favorite green vegetable. Right up there with green beans and brussel sprouts.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys... I'm back!
just found spud upside down 
When do they learn how to flip themselves back? i can't leave him on his own at all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Now who's TMI they're actually my favorite green vegetable. Right up there with green beans and brussel sprouts.


Lovely.
Brussels are great.
When i was in hospital a couple of years back they gave me 3 sprouts with my meal.
I complained about the small portion and the oh so funny kitchen responded by giving me about a kilo of sprouts the next day.
The nurses were wearing masks anyway, but were very reluctant to enter my room for two days.


----------



## spud's_mum

@Tidgy's Dad 
do ya mind if i post some pics on here as i just found some pics i think u may like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys... I'm back!
> just found spud upside down
> When do they learn how to flip themselves back? i can't leave him on his own at all!


oh, dear! 
I found with Tidgy that as she grew older she stopped flipping and could also right herself easier.
be vigilant!
Silly girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> do ya mind if i post some pics on here as i just found some pics i think u may like


Be my guest, i'm off out to buy a sprout, so i'll look at them later.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .
> The nurses were wearing masks anyway, but were very reluctant to enter my room for two days.


I bet they were! That's a lot of sprouts!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> oh, dear!
> I found with Tidgy that as she grew older she stopped flipping and could also right herself easier.
> be vigilant!
> Silly girl.


oh i try to be as much as i can!
i just worry for when I'm not here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> oh i try to be as much as i can!
> i just worry for when I'm not here


i know how much you care for Spud, and we can't be there 24 hours a day for them.
Just do your best, which i know you do......and more!


----------



## spud's_mum

so a while ago i went to my granddads and i tried out his camera at a beech and then when i found some flowers.
don't judge my photography skills... i know I'm no good lol 

The beech:


and then we found a dead shark! 



And then some random flowers by a river...


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrahhhhyyyyy!!!!!!
> Welcome back, Kirsty.
> Was wondering how you managed to escape for so long.


Hahaha I wish I could have been back sooner! Unfortunately my work is crazy just now but hey ho it's Friday and I've just finished for the weekend! Woohoo!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, how are you?


Great thanks


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, if it's been done.
> hang gliding?


Yup. That's been done, too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Time for lunch!


----------



## meech008

Well, time to head into my own cold dark room to go to clinic  see you at dinner break!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> oh, dear!
> I found with Tidgy that as she grew older she stopped flipping and could also right herself easier.
> be vigilant!
> Silly girl.


Sorry, silly girl meant Tidgy when she was younger, not you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> so a while ago i went to my granddads and i tried out his camera at a beech and then when i found some flowers.
> don't judge my photography skills... i know I'm no good lol
> 
> The beech:
> View attachment 140457
> 
> and then we found a dead shark!
> View attachment 140458
> 
> 
> And then some random flowers by a river...
> View attachment 140459
> 
> View attachment 140460
> 
> View attachment 140461
> 
> View attachment 140462


Nice photos, thanks.
Dogfish is the dead one, but that is a kind of shark.
You going to be a photographer when you grow up?
talent there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hahaha I wish I could have been back sooner! Unfortunately my work is crazy just now but hey ho it's Friday and I've just finished for the weekend! Woohoo!


Weekend of freedom and lunacy ahead then.
hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Yup. That's been done, too
> View attachment 140473


Goodness!!!!!!
Sky Diving?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Time for lunch!


I remember.
Late lunch.
Only 2 or 3 hours to go after.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well, time to head into my own cold dark room to go to clinic  see you at dinner break!


Have a good shift!
Later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice photos, thanks.
> Dogfish is the dead one, but that is a kind of shark.
> You going to be a photographer when you grow up?
> talent there.


Thanks 
I want to work at the animal part if the airport, you know, checking thief paper work and their packaging and sending them back on their journeys 

My grandad was a photographer, I'm really hoping he'll get me a camera like his for my birthday


----------



## spud's_mum

It's been a long day ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's been a long day ...
> View attachment 140490


Just too sweet.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just too sweet.


Then he woke up and looked at me like "wtf mum" haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Then he woke up and looked at me like "wtf mum" haha


Tidgy just did much the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody's attempted the latest Cold Dark Room question.
How many wives did Henry VIII of England have?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody's attempted the latest Cold Dark Room question.
> How many wives did Henry VIII of England have?


6?


----------



## spud's_mum

Monty playing his favourite game; tug of war!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wa! Wa!
Minus a billion points (not really).
Famously of course it is six, but actually this can't be true. 
Henry's fourth marriage, to Anne of Cleves, was annulled on two grounds, first it was never consummated, and she was already betrothed to Francis, Duke of Loren, this invalidated the marriage so officially, they were never married. All parties agreed that no legal marriage had taken place.
So that leaves 5.
The Pope declared his second marriage, to Anne Boleyn, void because Henry was still married to his first wife, Catherine Of Aragon. 
The King himself as the head of the new Church of England, declared, correctly, that his first marriage as illegal as a man cannot marry his brother's wife and Catherine of Aragon had been married to Henry's brother, Arthur. 
So depending on whether you believe the Pope, or Henry, or both of them together....
Henry the Eighth had four wives or three.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wa! Wa!
> Minus a billion points (not really).
> Famously of course it is six, but actually this can't be true.
> Henry's fourth marriage, to Anne of Cleves, was annulled on two grounds, first it was never consummated, and she was already betrothed to Francis, Duke of Loren, this invalidated the marriage so officially, they were never married. All parties agreed that no legal marriage had taken place.
> So that leaves 5.
> The Pope declared his second marriage, to Anne Boleyn, void because Henry was still married to his first wife, Catherine Of Aragon.
> The King himself as the head of the new Church of England, declared, correctly, that his first marriage as illegal as a man cannot marry his brother's wife and Catherine of Aragon had been married to Henry's brother, Arthur.
> So depending on whether you believe the Pope, or Henry, or both of them together....
> Henry the Eighth had four wives or three.


And this, my friend is why I'm not taking history haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When Henry VIII's body was being carried between Greenwich and St Pauls for his burial it was a very hot day.
His stomach exploded.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> And this, my friend is why I'm not taking history haha


Don't worry
In history they tell you he had 6 wives.


----------



## spud's_mum

My dad is teaching me how to do all these awesome things to edit photos... Editing one right now of spud


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My dad is teaching me how to do all these awesome things to edit photos... Editing one right now of spud


look forward to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi Spud's mum's dad!


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> It's been a long day ...
> View attachment 140490


SOOOOO SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody's attempted the latest Cold Dark Room question.
> How many wives did Henry VIII of England have?


It HAS to be a trick...too obvious...


----------



## spud's_mum

forgot to upload this pic i took:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep.
As I hope some of my questions will show, a lot of what we are taught is not true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It HAS to be a trick...too obvious...


Hi, Bea.
Good day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> forgot to upload this pic i took:
> View attachment 140495


pretty.


----------



## spud's_mum

well, i (my dad... not me but no 1 needs to know that haha) put a black background on spuds pic to make it stand out and get rid of my thumb that was over the lens haha


----------



## spud's_mum

woah... that came out huge! ^^

Imma see what it looks like on a white background


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> well, i (my dad... not me but no 1 needs to know that haha) put a black background on spuds pic to make it stand out and get rid of my thumb that was over the lens haha
> View attachment 140496


it's funny, but a great picture that makes Spud look very sinister.


----------



## spud's_mum

im not very good at this editing stuff but i tried my best haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> im not very good at this editing stuff but i tried my best haha
> View attachment 140501


better.
But it still looks like "i'm gonna bite your nose off" to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What English word rhymes with 'silver' ?


----------



## leigti

I think it looks fine. Very cute. I would get even closer.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What English word rhymes with 'silver' ?


Ehm liver lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I think it looks fine. Very cute. I would get even closer.


Hi, Tina
Quiet everywhere tonight


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Tina
> Quiet everywhere tonight


Yes it is. I guess everybody's busy on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ehm liver lol


Ehm, indeed
No


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Yes it is. I guess everybody's busy on a Friday afternoon.


Lucky them
Sad me


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ehm, indeed
> No


I don't get it! There's loads of words that rhyme with silver?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I don't get it! There's loads of words that rhyme with silver?


No there aren't
liver and silver don't for example, they just look, but not sound the same


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No there aren't
> liver and silver don't for example, they just look, but not sound the same


Chilver?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Chilver?


Ps my fiancé gave me that answer again!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ps my fiancé gave me that answer again!!!


As i think I have mentioned before, your fiancé is a clever chap
Chilver is indeed correct , it is a ewe lamb
this is the only answer 
Kiss your chap from;me


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As i think I have mentioned before, your fiancé is a clever chap
> Chilver is indeed correct , it is a ewe lamb
> this is the only answer
> Kiss your chap from;me


Yeah I hate it when he's right. Which is like... All the time! 
What's next? I'll try it on my own this time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where do all the diamond come from?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where do all the diamond come from?


A mine!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where do all the diamond come from?


I believe there's also a planet in space that's full of diamonds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> A mine!


i think we need to be more specific


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I believe there's also a planet in space that's full of diamonds


yes, bonus for this, the Universe is probably full of them, where on earth?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think we need to be more specific


So I don't know if I'm just making this up but isn't it magma from a volcano that makes them?


----------



## spud's_mum

its very quiet in the cold dark room tonight...
sorry i disappeared, i was cleaning my room and cleaning cheddars cage a bit, my parents weren't too happy though when i started hoovering at 11:00pm haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> So I don't know if I'm just making this up but isn't it magma from a volcano that makes them?


yeah, good enough, it's indeed under enormous heat and pressure deep beneath the earth and brought to the surface only in volcanic eruptions


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, good enough, it's indeed under enormous heat and pressure deep beneath the earth and brought to the surface only in volcanic eruptions


Woohoo! I did that myself I'm so proud....
Do I get points?


----------



## spud's_mum

leigti said:


> I think it looks fine. Very cute. I would get even closer.


like this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> its very quiet in the cold dark room tonight...
> sorry i disappeared, i was cleaning my room and cleaning cheddars cage a bit, my parents weren't too happy though when i started hoovering at 11:00pm haha


Hoover at 4.
They'll love it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoover at 4.
> They'll love it.


ill try at 3. 
my dad sometimes gets up at 4 so it wouldn't annoy him.
although, if i did hoover at 3, i think id be kicked out so maybe not lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Woohoo! I did that myself I'm so proud....
> Do I get points?


Yep, 10, but 1 less for asking!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, 10, but 1 less for asking!


Lol remember next time just to tell me then 
Or I'll deduct points from you haha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> like this?
> View attachment 140505


lovely photo.
But he still looks like something out of a Godzilla film to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> ill try at 3.
> my dad sometimes gets up at 4 so it wouldn't annoy him.
> although, if i did hoover at 3, i think id be kicked out so maybe not lol


Blame it on me , that's cool.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm at an outdoor mall that has stores like urban outfitters. I am so out of my element here. Had to go to an Apple Store … made my own smoking area and everything!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol remember next time just to tell me then
> Or I'll deduct points from you haha!


That's fine, I'm massively losing my own game.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> lovely photo.
> But he still looks like something out of a Godzilla film to me.


Oh you wait... ill get one up as soon as my iPad charges that looks like he's eating brains!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm at an outdoor mall that has stores like urban outfitters. I am so out of my element here. Had to go to an Apple Store … made my own smoking area and everything!


Evening, Ken, at least you've got a weekend now.
Chill.


----------



## spud's_mum

tried to jump out on my dog... 
he saw me and jumped at me as i jumped out and he just scared the living daylights outta me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh you wait... ill get one up as soon as my iPad charges that looks like he's eating brains!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Good day?


Good enough: all my work got done and I'm back home!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good enough: all my work got done and I'm back home!!!!


Hurrah!.
Back with us for a bit, I hope.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> lovely photo.
> But he still looks like something out of a Godzilla film to me.


Aw that's so mean! He's gorgeous and enjoying his dandelion!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's so mean! He's gorgeous and enjoying his dandelion!


Spud's mum knows how much i love Spud.
But i stand by sinister for this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm at an outdoor mall that has stores like urban outfitters. I am so out of my element here. Had to go to an Apple Store … made my own smoking area and everything!


In the Cold Dark room, you can do what you like , young man.


----------



## spud's_mum

BRAINZZ


a pop art sorta pic... idk


----------



## spud's_mum

sorry its so dark....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of points.
What's invisible and travels at 38 mph?


----------



## spud's_mum

My little messy eater  
sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Spud kind of looks beautiful and evil at the same time


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of points.
> What's invisible and travels at 38 mph?


um... eh... 
my brain hurts now ._.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140512
> 
> My little messy eater
> sorry, couldn't resist!


Glad you did


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Spud kind of looks beautiful and evil at the same time


how can he look evil?(apart from when he's trying to eat me)


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of points.
> What's invisible and travels at 38 mph?


Some slowed light thingy
i don't know the scientific explanation haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> how can he look evil?(apart from when he's trying to eat me)


He is one of the most beautiful tortoises I have ever seen, but i'm telling you; there's a naughty boy hiding within


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of points.
> What's invisible and travels at 38 mph?


The way cars have been pulling out in front of me today causing me to hit the brakes - I think the answer is my car!

Hi all had a good day?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is one of the most beautiful tortoises I have ever seen, but i'm telling you; there's a naughty boy hiding within


hehe thank you 
and he is not naughty  He's perfect


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The way cars have been pulling out in front of me today causing me to hit the brakes - I think the answer is my car!
> 
> Hi all had a good day?


Hi
Been a good day, quiet, but fun for the few of us


----------



## spud's_mum

so Adam,
were me or Lyn right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> hehe thank you
> and he is not naughty  He's perfect


fair enough
So's Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> so Adam,
> were me or Lyn right?


Bout wot?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bout wot?


the question:"what is invisible and travels at 38mph?"


----------



## jaizei

Only 314 more posts. Would it be cheating if I closed the thread until I got caught up?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi
> Been a good day, quiet, but fun for the few of us


Good glad you enjoyed it.
I've been with family giving my late aunt a good send off.
She was quite a character
It was a lovely service which you could say put the 'fun' into funeral.
It's sad though that it's only at these occasions we all see each other.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of points.
> What's invisible and travels at 38 mph?


Light!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Only 314 more posts. Would it be cheating if I closed the thread until I got caught up?


My friend, i"d rather you didn't but thre's no serious things to catch up on
We've not been naughty
Actually there might even be one or two posts that interest you


----------



## meech008

Hey people!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good glad you enjoyed it.
> I've been with family giving my late aunt a good send off.
> She was quite a character
> It was a lovely service which you could say put the 'fun' into funeral.
> It's sad though that it's only at these occasions we all see each other.


Bless
Sympathies and solidarity


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey people!


Evening
Welcome home


----------



## meech008

Just for a bit  I've still got 2.5 more hours here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Just for a bit  I've still got 2.5 more hours here


oh.
hopefully it will go quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Light!


lots of points.
light travels a 186,00 miles pe second in a vacuum,however, it travels through sodium at -270 degrees at 38 mph. 
So you could beat it on a bike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A chameleon changes colour to match its..................


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A chameleon changes colour to match its..................


BOOBIES!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Home now! Apple techs couldn't help me with my iPad. Said its a hardware issue …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Only 314 more posts. Would it be cheating if I closed the thread until I got caught up?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've not been naughty


If you're looking for something to buy, I've got a bridge that I'll sell you!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Home now! Apple techs couldn't help me with my iPad. Said its a hardware issue …



i.e. buy a Droid.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A chameleon changes colour to match its..................


...mood!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> ...mood!


Bea, you have a musical request by you over in chatt!


----------



## meech008

45......more.......minutes. I think I can do it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam this is fairly recent, published yesterday as a matter of fact, yet I figure you may already know...

http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news...iled-as-absolutely-fascinating-discovery.html


----------



## johnandjade

opens the door and cautiously peers into the abyss....


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone.
A bright and sunny bit chilly wind day for us in Wales today.
Hoping it will warm up enough to let Lola have a few hours out today.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone.
> A bright and sunny bit chilly wind day for us in Wales today.
> Hoping it will warm up enough to let Lola have a few hours out today.


Rather the same for us in England 
But at least it's not raining!

What are your plans for today?
I'm going shopping with my best friend and then maybe visiting my great nan in hospital.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Spudsmum,
Did you have all that rain yesterday? It poured down here all day - like October!

No big plans today - just do all my running around etc this morning then hopefully put Lola out for a few hours - so I'll be watching him this pm.
Are you shopping for anything in particular?
Hope your great nan is feeling better - I'm sure she'd love you to cheer her up with tales of Spud's antics.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Spudsmum,
> Did you have all that rain yesterday? It poured down here all day - like October!
> 
> No big plans today - just do all my running around etc this morning then hopefully put Lola out for a few hours - so I'll be watching him this pm.
> Are you shopping for anything in particular?
> Hope your great nan is feeling better - I'm sure she'd love you to cheer her up with tales of Spud's antics.


Yeah, it was POURING DOWN and I had to go and get spuds food ._.

No I'm not shopping, just walking with my friend and watching her shop.... I have no money haha 
boring, I know but she asked me to go so I will.

And thanks, she's 96 so not doing the best right now, stuck in hospital and being pulled around back and forth. and she's getting all confused and calling the hospital home (unlike her)
I really hope she settles down and gets better so she can move into a care home (hopefully near us as she lives quite far away). Not sure if I'll go today or next time as I don't want to see her all confused and upset.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Some slowed light thingy
> i don't know the scientific explanation haha


I somehow missed this post.
Sorry, Spud's Mum.
Lots of points to you, and some knocked off for Lyn!


----------



## spud's_mum

Nearly 11:00 and I'm still in bed...
Wtf am I doing with my life? Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...mood!


Correct.
Not it's background as people often think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Bea, you have a musical request by you over in chatt!


Stop stealing the denizens of The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, it was POURING DOWN and I had to go and get spuds food ._.
> 
> No I'm not shopping, just walking with my friend and watching her shop.... I have no money haha
> boring, I know but she asked me to go so I will.
> 
> And thanks, she's 96 so not doing the best right now, stuck in hospital and being pulled around back and forth. and she's getting all confused and calling the hospital home (unlike her)
> I really hope she settles down and gets better so she can move into a care home (hopefully near us as she lives quite far away). Not sure if I'll go today or next time as I don't want to see her all confused and upset.



You're spending all your money on Spud - I hope he appreciates it!
It is hard to see changes in older members of the family. I hope she rallies enough to move soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I somehow missed this post.
> Sorry, Spud's Mum.
> Lots of points to you, and some knocked off for Lyn!


I didn't see it either but I will be happy to share points.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You're spending all your money on Spud - I hope he appreciates it!
> It is hard to see changes in older members of the family. I hope she rallies enough to move soon.


Well, spud and monty...
I bought monty some training treats. He refused to eat them 

And spud... Well, all my money on him and his enclosure oh and food 

But I love them so it's fine haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam this is fairly recent, published yesterday as a matter of fact, yet I figure you may already know...
> 
> http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news...iled-as-absolutely-fascinating-discovery.html


Yes, I've got the article somewhere and also;
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33621491


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> Not it's background as people often think.


I do that - you should see me when I'm really angry!
I turn green!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> opens the door and cautiously peers into the abyss....
> 
> View attachment 140548


Quick someone, pull him in and lock the door.
Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Find an armadillo to sit on and grab a coffee.
And have 3 pts.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've got the article somewhere and also;
> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33621491


There was something on the radio the other day about the discovery of the fossilised remains of a creature with the biggest wingspan known, -at least I think it was that big - I didn't catch all of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone.
> A bright and sunny bit chilly wind day for us in Wales today.
> Hoping it will warm up enough to let Lola have a few hours out today.


It's the last week in July.
Shouldn't it be reasonably warm even In Britain?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Rather the same for us in England
> But at least it's not raining!
> 
> What are your plans for today?
> I'm going shopping with my best friend and then maybe visiting my great nan in hospital.


Buy me something nice.
Hope your great nan's okay, buy her something too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the last week in July.
> Shouldn't it be reasonably warm even In Britain?


Well it should.........but its not and next week is supposed to be wet and nasty again!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Buy me something nice.
> Hope your great nan's okay, buy her something too.


Only one problem...
I have no money haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, it was POURING DOWN and I had to go and get spuds food ._.
> 
> No I'm not shopping, just walking with my friend and watching her shop.... I have no money haha
> boring, I know but she asked me to go so I will.
> 
> And thanks, she's 96 so not doing the best right now, stuck in hospital and being pulled around back and forth. and she's getting all confused and calling the hospital home (unlike her)
> I really hope she settles down and gets better so she can move into a care home (hopefully near us as she lives quite far away). Not sure if I'll go today or next time as I don't want to see her all confused and upset.


Be very nice to your friend.
She might buy you something for great gran.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Nearly 11:00 and I'm still in bed...
> Wtf am I doing with my life? Haha


Relaxing before school starts again.
it's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I do that - you should see me when I'm really angry!
> I turn green!


I change to a more sky blue pink, myself.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been told that my nan is back at the hospital she was calling home (the nice one) and were going to see her later in the evening.

If I have enough time when I'm back from shopping I might bake some scones to take for her


----------



## spud's_mum

Urggggggg 
Just dropped my shower cap down the toilet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There was something on the radio the other day about the discovery of the fossilised remains of a creature with the biggest wingspan known, -at least I think it was that big - I didn't catch all of it.


I saw this http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-12163381?SThisFB
and this http://news.discovery.com/animals/biggest-ever-flying-bird-soared-wth-20-foot-wingspan-140707.htm
and http://www.livescience.com/24071-pterodactyl-pteranodon-flying-dinosaurs.html
but nothing recent.
i'll have a search.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well it should.........but its not and next week is supposed to be wet and nasty again!


ha de ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been told that my nan is back at the hospital she was calling home (the nice one) and were going to see her later in the evening.
> 
> If I have enough time when I'm back from shopping I might bake some scones to take for her


Good plan.
Love scones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urggggggg
> Just dropped my shower cap down the toilet!


Why?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan.
> Love scones.


Same, but do I bake the cheesy or the raisin ones? 

The struggle!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why?


Oh, you know
TO WASH IT. 
(Joking)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Same, but do I bake the cheesy or the raisin ones?
> 
> The struggle!


I think you can guess my answer to this question.
Do i get points?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you can guess my answer to this question.
> Do i get points?


... I'll bake both haha


----------



## spud's_mum

Giving cheddar his favourite treat;
Cheerios!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140555
> 
> Giving cheddar his favourite treat;
> Cheerios!


Cheddar! 
Yuuuuuuuummmmmmm.
But seriously, you have such lovely pets.


----------



## spud's_mum

I suppose I better feed spud soon.
Poor thing, he's used to his breakfast at 7:40 as I normally have school


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheddar!
> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmm.
> But seriously, you have such lovely pets.


THank you


----------



## spud's_mum

I once gave Cheddar and Cheese some cheddar.
They didn't like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I once gave Cheddar and Cheese some cheddar.
> They didn't like it.


Yep, Spud will be hungry.
Unusual, animals usually love cheese.
All my pets have always tried to eat my cheese.
Naughty animals.
I eve let Tidgy sniff a bit once and she got very excited and tried to take a bite.
( I haven't ever let her have any, massively bad for torts.)


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, Spud will be hungry.
> Unusual, animals usually love cheese.
> All my pets have always tried to eat my cheese.
> Naughty animals.
> I eve let Tidgy sniff a bit once and she got very excited and tried to take a bite.
> ( I haven't ever let her have any, massively bad for torts.)


Monty loves cheese!

My dad just offered me mC Donald's out of the blue...
Yay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Monty loves cheese!
> 
> My dad just offered me mC Donald's out of the blue...
> Yay!


Blue McDonalds?


----------



## spud's_mum

I really need to sneeze but I can't


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh damn!
I'm going out in about an hour and I still have wet hair from my shower, haven't eaten, haven't fed spud, no clothes ironed and in my pjs!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I once gave Cheddar and Cheese some cheddar.
> They didn't like it.


Mice and rats prefer chocolate apparently


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been told that my nan is back at the hospital she was calling home (the nice one) and were going to see her later in the evening.
> 
> If I have enough time when I'm back from shopping I might bake some scones to take for her


If you've any spare I wouldn't mind a nice cream tea later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mice and rats prefer chocolate apparently


They do, but no one knows the tolerance levels, as chocolate is poisonous to many animals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh damn!
> I'm going out in about an hour and I still have wet hair from my shower, haven't eaten, haven't fed spud, no clothes ironed and in my pjs!


Feed Spud, then yourself, hair should dry.
Go in pyjamas, they'll like Donald Duck In Mcdonalds.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh damn!
> I'm going out in about an hour and I still have wet hair from my shower, haven't eaten, haven't fed spud, no clothes ironed and in my pjs!


You need to get a wiggle on then but keep calm and and make sure you don't get mixed up and
iron your hair
dry your clothes
eat Spud
and feed your pjs


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I was half way through feeding spud and McDonald's arrived.
So he's waiting while I eat and then I will feed him and then finish getting ready


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do, but no one knows the tolerance levels, as chocolate is poisonous to many animals.


I don't think anyone much cares with the mice and rats ( close your eyes Spundsmum) its what they say to use in traps - humane ones of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You need to get a wiggle on then but keep calm and and make sure you don't get mixed up and
> iron your hair
> dry your clothes
> eat Spud
> and feed your pjs


Easily done.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I don't think anyone much cares with the mice and rats ( close your eyes Spundsmum) its what they say to use in traps - humane ones of course


It's fine. I have gerbils and hamsters 
No mice or rats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think anyone much cares with the mice and rats ( close your eyes Spundsmum) its what they say to use in traps - humane ones of course


Of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feed Spud, then yourself, hair should dry.
> Go in pyjamas, they'll like Donald Duck In Mcdonalds.


I don't think they sell duck - just chicken and beef burgers that actually arrive there as a big bag of paste before being shaped and cooked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think they sell duck - just chicken and beef burgers that actually arrive there as a big bag of paste before being shaped and cooked.


Could be duck and horse you know.


----------



## Lyn W

I've got a humane trap.
I thought I was ordering a human trap.


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and by the way I'm not wearing Donald Duck pjs now, I'm wearing spongebob


----------



## spud's_mum

Ok spuds been fed, now time to iron


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey hasn't done ironing for more than 10 years. 
And no one here knows how to iron a shirt.
So I have to do it.


----------



## johnandjade

hi, my name is john... im 29 from paisley scotland and im a tortaholic!


----------



## Lyn W

MY nephew who is in the RAF is brilliant at ironing shirts - they have to be I suppose and I think he said it was part of their training. You know - fix a Typhoon jet, iron a shirt etc..... 
if I didn't have time to iron a whole shirt/blouse I used to just iron the front and keep my jacket on.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hi, my name is john... im 29 from paisley scotland and im a tortaholic!


Welcome to the CDR support group, you don't have to be mad to join in - but it helps!


----------



## johnandjade

...sits down


----------



## Lyn W

We're just talking about the pressing matter of ironing.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We're just talking about the pressing matter of ironing.




only iron i know about is on the golf course lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...sits down
> 
> View attachment 140559


....and you brought your own armadillo - great we're running short of those to sit on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi, my name is john... im 29 from paisley scotland and im a tortaholic!


Aren't we all.
Tortaholics, I mean, not called John, 29 from Paisley.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...sits down
> 
> View attachment 140559


Definite bonus points.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only iron i know about is on the golf course lol


I was going to iron a pair of socks once but discovered I had a hole in one


----------



## johnandjade

just walking back from work... battery at 1% , 3 mile hike with noubt to do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We're just talking about the pressing matter of ironing.


I was getting board of that.


----------



## johnandjade

thats the thing with ironing... you get BOARD


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was getting board of that.




great minds think alike eh! lol... but idiots seldom disagree


----------



## Lyn W

You two must have been working flat out to try and get that pun in first.


----------



## Lyn W

Typical I've just put Lola out and the sun's gone behind clouds! Bloomin' British weather!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great minds think alike eh! lol... but idiots seldom disagree


Absolutely right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Typical I've just put Lola out and the sun's gone behind clouds! Bloomin' British weather!


What, pray tell, is a cloud?


----------



## spud's_mum

So I think I'm nearly done.
All I have left is packing my bag... 
Woo!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> So I think I'm nearly done.
> All I have left is packing my bag...
> Woo!


You going on hols?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What, pray tell, is a cloud?


I'll send you some!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You going on hols?


No, just a day out but I always need my essentials haha


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> No, just a day out but I always need my essentials haha


Have a good time!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Time for lunch!


Good for you. And eat well!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Typical I've just put Lola out and the sun's gone behind clouds! Bloomin' British weather!




i was thinkin the same thing today! called the mrs from work to pick up a bbq and we could sit out with fido... and suns away and temps dropped back down to 17C


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Typical I've just put Lola out and the sun's gone behind clouds! Bloomin' British weather!


Good afternoon Lyn, how are you back there?

True: the weather is something very annoying in Britain; I agree with you. But...you come and try the DRY, DESERT climate, with a heat wave. Goodness.... temperature has reached a maximum of 40 degrees Celcius in Amman! I've a feeling it has reached 45 degrees C-it's incredibly hot.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i was thinkin the same thing today! called the mrs from work to pick up a bbq and we could sit out with fido... and suns away and temps dropped back down to 17C


I've made Lola a little sun room over his grassy area by arching a big clear acrylic sheet between a wall and some tent pegs so it gets quite toasty in there and is out of the wind, he wanders in and out and seems to like it but I know the uv rays aren't as good in there . The forecast for tomorrow is heavy rain again and next week is showery. It wouldn't have bothered me in 2014 BT (Before Tort) as I don't really like hot weather but it would be nice just to have a whole day of warm sunshine for him to enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, how are you back there?
> 
> True: the weather is something very annoying in Britain; I agree with you. But...you come and try the DRY, DESERT climate, with a heat wave. Goodness.... temperature has reached a maximum of 40 degrees Celcius in Amman! I've a feeling it has reached 45 degrees C-it's incredibly hot.


Hi Gillian I think something in between the two climates would be wonderful - not too hot or cold and some rain in the night. That would suit everyone I think.
Hope you and Oli are well


----------



## Abdulla6169

Women praying in Morocco:


Looks like a painting.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Women praying in Morocco:
> View attachment 140562
> 
> Looks like a painting.


It certainly does!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've made Lola a little sun room over his grassy area by arching a big clear acrylic sheet between a wall and some tent pegs so it gets quite toasty in there and is out of the wind, he wanders in and out and seems to like it but I know the uv rays aren't as good in there . The forecast for tomorrow is heavy rain again and next week is showery. It wouldn't have bothered me in 2014 BT (Before Tort) as I don't really like hot weather but it would be nice just to have a whole day of warm sunshine for him to enjoy!




BT , i love it! we are in a 4th floor flat in town center or 'the penthouse' as i like to call it lol. gettin out to the small bit of grass we got isnt too easy... got a kind of sun emery kit though, i'll snap a pic..

we've got the tort table at a window that floods with sunlight, plexi on top as well but fido still enjoys having a 're charge' (basking) when he gets the chance. your tort conservartory sounds awesome! fantastic idea


----------



## johnandjade

the sun emergency kit...



bag of coir still to make up to fill big tub so fido cant run away, basin is for his to soak in. its kind of the Scottish version of a hurricane kit i guess lol


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Women praying in Morocco:
> View attachment 140562
> 
> Looks like a painting.



could be a game of wheres wally/waldo lol


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam this is fairly recent, published yesterday as a matter of fact, yet I figure you may already know...
> 
> http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news...iled-as-absolutely-fascinating-discovery.html


This is really cool, Ken! I sent it on to those friends and family who would enjoy it too!!!
I have a fossil turtle that Adam is going to try and assess (as best he can with just photos) once I get hubby to take some pictures of it!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> lots of points.
> light travels a 186,00 miles pe second in a vacuum,however, it travels through sodium at -270 degrees at 38 mph.
> So you could beat it on a bike.


Now, REALLY!!! That seems pretty obscure to me!!!  ...and Lyn STILL got it right!!! She should move to the head of the class!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i was thinkin the same thing today! called the mrs from work to pick up a bbq and we could sit out with fido... and suns away and temps dropped back down to 17C


Ho de ho de ho.
Nice cool 34° here, not a cloud in the sky, no wind, lovely.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho de ho de ho.
> Nice cool 34° here, not a cloud in the sky, no wind, lovely.




in all honesty as long as its dry here its a nice day, forget about a cold dark room, try a cold wet country! lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Women praying in Morocco:
> View attachment 140562
> 
> Looks like a painting.


Thanks for posting that, Abdulla, very beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Now, REALLY!!! That seems pretty obscure to me!!!  ...and Lyn STILL got it right!!! She should move to the head of the class!!!!


She's a teacher, I'm sure she spends plenty of time at the head of the class.
Hi, Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Now, REALLY!!! That seems pretty obscure to me!!!  ...and Lyn STILL got it right!!! She should move to the head of the class!!!!


Only head of the class for checking with Google Bea.......but don't tell Adam he'll take all my points off me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Only head of the class for checking with Google Bea.......but don't tell Adam he'll take all my points off me!


Pardon ?
Luckily for you, I'm partly deaf.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pardon ?
> Luckily for you, I'm partly deaf.


Oh hi Adam didn't see you lurking in that corner - I was just telling Bea that you'll make some pots of tea.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> Only head of the class for checking with Google Bea.......but don't tell Adam he'll take all my points off me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"The superior man" said Confucius, "knows what is right. The inferior man knows what will sell"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh hi Adam didn't see you lurking in that corner - I was just telling Bea that you'll make some pots of tea.


Oh, okay.
Milk ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 140596


Yep, you get points, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, okay.
> Milk ?


skimmed please no sugar - thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was the disastrous mistake made by Gerber Foods when they started advertising baby food in Africa?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the disastrous mistake made by Gerber Foods when they started advertising baby food in Africa?


used white babies?


----------



## spud's_mum

I found the nicest top!
2 problems:
They don't have my size
I have no money

DAMN IT!


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh btw finally in a shop with free wifi while my friend tries clothes on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, they used the same packaging that they used in the USA.
It showed a white baby and furthermore, in Africa at the time, very few people could read, so packaging showed what was in the jar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I found the nicest top!
> 2 problems:
> They don't have my size
> I have no money
> 
> DAMN IT!


Having money wouldn't have helped on this occasion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh btw finally in a shop with free wifi while my friend tries clothes on


And you came to The Cold Dark Room.
Hurrah!


----------



## Moozillion

Adam: what can you tell us about the chelonian fossil in your Avatar photo?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I found the nicest top!
> 2 problems:
> They don't have my size
> I have no money
> 
> DAMN IT!


Order it and do extra jobs at home for extra pocket money.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, they used the same packaging that they used in the USA.
> It showed a white baby and furthermore, in Africa at the time, very few people could read, so packaging showed what was in the jar.


Good guess but a pretty obvious mistake to make on their part


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is an 80 million year old fossil turtle called Archelon icthyos, the largest sea turtle that has yet been described, though a fresh water turtle, Stupendyms
grew even bigger. Archelon lived in a warm shallow sea that covered parts of the USA at that time and is a relative of the leatherback turtle.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all. It's 9:00am for me …I had a wonderful nights sleep, and I'd like to say I'm ready for the day but I'd be making that one up. I've had just 1cup of coffee and only washed my face!


----------



## Lyn W

Lola has had 5 hours outside today!!!! Brilliant. It was quite funny that he didn't seem to remember what to do with the grass until I sat with him and started plucking at it, then he started grazing and I should think he has a pretty full tummy now.
He has had enough of being outside now and I caught him balancing on a stone with head stretched over her enclosure staring at the door. As soon as I let him out he headed for his room. he has his way of being heard!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. It's 9:00am for me …I had a wonderful nights sleep, and I'd like to say I'm ready for the day but I'd be making that one up. I've had just 1cup of coffee and only washed my face!


Morning Ken hope you have a good Saturday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning all. It's 9:00am for me …I had a wonderful nights sleep, and I'd like to say I'm ready for the day but I'd be making that one up. I've had just 1cup of coffee and only washed my face!


Morning, Ken.
Another couple of coffee's will set you up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola has had 5 hours outside today!!!! Brilliant. It was quite funny that he didn't seem to remember what to do with the grass until I sat with him and started plucking at it, then he started grazing and I should think he has a pretty full tummy now.
> He has had enough of being outside now and I caught him balancing on a stone with head stretched over her enclosure staring at the door. As soon as I let him out he headed for his room. he has his way of being heard!


Nice.
Tidgy, typically for Greeks, won't eat grass, it's all the weeds that she seeks out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"You're never alone with a Strand" was another disastrous ad campaign. 
Sad old man with no mates smoking in a dark street did not sell cigarettes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Queen Victoria smoked cigarettes to keep the midges away when she was in the Scottish highlands.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "You're never alone with a Strand" was another disastrous ad campaign.
> Sad old man with no mates smoking in a dark street did not sell cigarettes.


Quite prophetic really when you think that today if you go to a public place and want a smoke you have you go and be a sad old/young person standing in the street!


----------



## spud's_mum

I got a new anklet


----------



## Lyn W

I thought an anklet was a baby ankle.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian I think something in between the two climates would be wonderful - not too hot or cold and some rain in the night. That would suit everyone I think.
> Hope you and Oli are well


Good evening Lyn. Oli is fine though somewhat restless with this heat wave that had driven everyone nuts, believe me.

True, that something in between would suit everyone, BUT....what if that 'in between' is not available? I can assure you it is NOT here. We have FREEZING COLD Winter (with SNOW!!) and BOILING HOT Summer: desert climate (UGH!!). Too bad isn't it?

How's Lola? Picked a new name yet? It seems not. Please let me know if you did.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Queen Victoria smoked cigarettes to keep the midges away when she was in the Scottish highlands.


Surprised she didn't have her servants doing it for her.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. Oli is fine though somewhat restless with this heat wave that had driven everyone nuts, believe me.
> 
> True, that something in between would suit everyone, BUT....what if that 'in between' is not available? I can assure you it is NOT here. We have FREEZING COLD Winter (with SNOW!!) and BOILING HOT Summer: desert climate (UGH!!). Too bad isn't it?
> 
> How's Lola? Picked a new name yet? It seems not. Please let me know if you did.


Hi Gillian, no in between possible everywhere I know, but in an ideal world........etc
Lola is still Lola. I did ask him to pick his own name but he isn't really bothered about it.
He has had a good day outside today though, which is just as well as the rain is back tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The baby used on the Gerber baby food jars was a Texan girl baby, called Ann Turner Cook who grew up to be a very successful writer.
The picture was taken in 1928, copyrighted in 1931 and is still in use today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why do the French find the Toyota MR2 so hilarious ?


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm Having an ex friend try and make fun outta me in front of a load of boys about spud having an Instagram account right now and saying I have fake followers... 

Screenshotting it all invade it gets bad for evidence when back at school


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyone who makes fun of you and Spud and his Instagram stuff are not friends (if they are being nasty and not just gentle teasing).
They are probably all just jealous that Spud has more followers than they do.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyone who makes fun of you and Spud and his Instagram stuff are not friends (if they are being nasty and not just gentle teasing).
> They are probably all just jealous that Spud has more followers than they do.


No, I've had this before and she started making fun of me quite personally and in the end my parents had to call hers it got so bad so I really don't want this grief 

Now she's back and friends with all my friends and trying to embarrass/mock me infront of them


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm Having an ex friend try and make fun outta me in front of a load of boys about spud having an Instagram account right now and saying I have fake followers...
> 
> Screenshotting it all invade it gets bad for evidence when back at school


Sorry you are having problems - she is probably just jealous. People who belittle others only do so to make themselves look better and if they have to resort to that then there is obviously something lacking in their own lives or personality.


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm Having an ex friend try and make fun outta me in front of a load of boys about spud having an Instagram account right now and saying I have fake followers...
> 
> Screenshotting it all invade it gets bad for evidence when back at school



Obviously tortoise jealousy. Not everyone has their own spud.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why do the French find the Toyota MR2 so hilarious ?


is it something to do with the pronunciation of MR2 est m......... tu something or other?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No, I've had this before and she started making fun of me quite personally and in the end my parents had to call hers it got so bad so I really don't want this grief
> 
> Now she's back and friends with all my friends and trying to embarrass/mock me infront of them


Some people are just plain nasty. be better than her, rise above it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> is it something to do with the pronunciation of MR2 est m......... tu something or other?


Points.
In French pronounced 'm er deux' which is very close to French for a word that means pooh, which I won't mention directly here.
So the name of the car is the Toyota Poop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Much the same happened with the Toyota Starrion, which when it went into production the European director of Toyota rang Japan to confirm the name of the new model. The Japanese had decided on a male horse for the name as it implied speed, strength and beauty.
But when spelling "stallion" over the phone the Japanese pronunciation of the letter 'r' led to the misspelling which was never corrected.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points.
> In French pronounced 'm er deux' which is very close to French for a word that means pooh, which I won't mention directly here.
> So the name of the car is the Toyota Poop.


Not a poopular choice of car then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not a poopular choice of car then?


I don't know about sales figures, but I think the French poo-poohed it generally and they ended up at the dump.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know about sales figures, but I think the French poo-poohed it generally and they ended up at the dump.


As we say in the States when sales are worse than expected, “Our sales are in the crapper!" Crapper being a term for toilet!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know about sales figures, but I think the French poo-poohed it generally and they ended up at the dump.


So that pipe dream was a quick flash in the pan then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello folks. I have no time today to read and catch up. So many of my favorite members are jammed in here,
I thought that I would wish you all a very happy weekend together!
Ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As we say in the States when sales are worse than expected, “Our sales are in the crapper!" Crapper being a term for toilet!


Yep, Thomas Crapper popularized (but did not invent) the modern flush toilet.
He was a Yorkshire plumber who did invent the ballcock. ( also a word that may cause a snigger or two.)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks. I have no time today to read and catch up. So many of my favorite members are jammed in here,
> I thought that I would wish you all a very happy weekend together!
> Ed


Same to you Ed - was just reading Bertha's news.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks. I have no time today to read and catch up. So many of my favorite members are jammed in here,
> I thought that I would wish you all a very happy weekend together!
> Ed


Thanks, Ed.
You too.
We'll catch up soon, i hope.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks. I have no time today to read and catch up. So many of my favorite members are jammed in here,
> I thought that I would wish you all a very happy weekend together!
> Ed


Thanks and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know about sales figures, but I think the French poo-poohed it generally and they ended up at the dump.


An astrologer could have told them all that would happen - the influence of a full moon and Uranus apparently .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A chain of bad toilet humour gags again.


----------



## Lyn W

Just trying to wipe that smile off your face


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just trying to wipe that smile off your face


Try not toi let it bother you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try not toi let it bother you.


It's all going to pot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's all going to pot!


Shall I do my Celine Dion gag again? 
or not for all the tea in China?


----------



## spud's_mum

Ok, mess with me but NOT MY PETS (or family of course)

They had the cheek to call spud "it" like he's some creature that doesn't matter...


----------



## Lyn W

Either as long as you don't expect a standing ovation but don't waste your time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, mess with me but NOT MY PETS (or family of course)
> 
> They had the cheek to call spud "it" like he's some creature that doesn't matter...


I hate that too, when my Moroccan friends call Tidgy 'it' or 'Fakroon' which is the general non-gender specific word for tortoise.
"Fakroona!" I insist, which is for a female tortoise. And 'she', of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is an 80 million year old fossil turtle called Archelon icthyos, the largest sea turtle that has yet been described, though a fresh water turtle, Stupendyms
> grew even bigger. Archelon lived in a warm shallow sea that covered parts of the USA at that time and is a relative of the leatherback turtle.


That is SO AMAZING!!! I would have LOVED to see one in real life...I THINK...they were carnivores, I'm guessing; so maybe I wouldn't want to get too close!
Do you know where that fossil is housed? Maybe I could visit it one day!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, mess with me but NOT MY PETS (or family of course)
> 
> They had the cheek to call spud "it" like he's some creature that doesn't matter...


It's easier said than done I know, but as long as Spud doesn't get upset about it don't give them the satisfaction of knowing they have wound you up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That is SO AMAZING!!! I would have LOVED to see one in real life...I THINK...they were carnivores, I'm guessing; so maybe I wouldn't want to get too close!
> Do you know where that fossil is housed? Maybe I could visit it one day!


Yep, Yale Peabody Museum, Yale University.
I too, would love to visit one day.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Quite prophetic really when you think that today if you go to a public place and want a smoke you have you go and be a sad old/young person standing in the street!


My husband had a friend who was a very good musician. He made a pretty good living playing piano in bars. Although he never smoked, of course he was exposed to all that cigarette smoke, even in the nicer bars. He died 2 years ago of lung cancer of the type smokers get. 
I know many people on this forum smoke- heck, my brother smokes and my mother used to smoke- and I feel people should be free to smoke if they want to. But until cigarette smoke can be trained to stay out of the nostrils of the non-smokers in the same area, I am grateful that so many public places don't allow smoking. 

Maybe they should make some restaurants and bars for "smokers only," including the wait staff and kitchen workers...I am not being facetious, here. I know from my brother and other smoker friends that the craving is miserable and there are times, like the end of a nice meal or at a bar, where smoking adds so much to the enjoyment.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much the same happened with the Toyota Starrion, which when it went into production the European director of Toyota rang Japan to confirm the name of the new model. The Japanese had decided on a male horse for the name as it implied speed, strength and beauty.
> But when spelling "stallion" over the phone the Japanese pronunciation of the letter 'r' led to the misspelling which was never corrected.


I've heard the Chevrolet Nova sold poorly in South America because "Nova" in Spanish means "won't go." I don't know if this story is true or not, but it's fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> My husband had a friend who was a very good musician. He made a pretty good living playing piano in bars. Although he never smoked, of course he was exposed to all that cigarette smoke, even in the nicer bars. He died 2 years ago of lung cancer of the type smokers get.
> I know many people on this forum smoke- heck, my brother smokes and my mother used to smoke- and I feel people should be free to smoke if they want to. But until cigarette smoke can be trained to stay out of the nostrils of the non-smokers in the same area, I am grateful that so many public places don't allow smoking.
> 
> Maybe they should make some restaurants and bars for "smokers only," including the wait staff and kitchen workers...I am not being facetious, here. I know from my brother and other smoker friends that the craving is miserable and there are times, like the end of a nice meal or at a bar, where smoking adds so much to the enjoyment.


I have never been a smoker and used to hate going home smelling of smoke when I used to work in or go to night clubs but I agree that as long as people know the risks and have consideration for others it's up to them. The non smoking ban in all public places has contributed greatly to the closure of many traditional pubs in the UK but passive smoking is an issue. It has just been announced that they are considering banning smoking in prisons in Wales - I wish them luck with that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My husband had a friend who was a very good musician. He made a pretty good living playing piano in bars. Although he never smoked, of course he was exposed to all that cigarette smoke, even in the nicer bars. He died 2 years ago of lung cancer of the type smokers get.
> I know many people on this forum smoke- heck, my brother smokes and my mother used to smoke- and I feel people should be free to smoke if they want to. But until cigarette smoke can be trained to stay out of the nostrils of the non-smokers in the same area, I am grateful that so many public places don't allow smoking.
> 
> Maybe they should make some restaurants and bars for "smokers only," including the wait staff and kitchen workers...I am not being facetious, here. I know from my brother and other smoker friends that the craving is miserable and there are times, like the end of a nice meal or at a bar, where smoking adds so much to the enjoyment.


You are quite right, in my opinion, though i'm very glad i can smoke more or less anywhere I want in Morocco, i'm aware that it can be unpleasant for some people and can cause passive smoking illnesses, so i try to be thoughtful.
I actually believe that smoking should be banned altogether, but will continue myself until I am prevented by the law or my health.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are quite right, in my opinion, though i'm very glad i can smoke more or less anywhere I want in Morocco, i'm aware that it can be unpleasant for some people and can cause passive smoking illnesses, so i try to be thoughtful.
> I actually believe that smoking should be banned altogether, but will continue myself until I am prevented by the law or my health.


It will never be completely banned because the gov has too much income from the tobacco companies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've heard the Chevrolet Nova sold poorly in South America because "Nova" in Spanish means "won't go." I don't know if this story is true or not, but it's fun!


Is fun.
It would mean 'not going', i think, much the same amusement to Spanish speakers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It will never be completely banned because the gov has too much income from the tobacco companies.


Absolutely, they're making a packet.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely, they're making a packet.


Bit of a drag really they need their butts kicked


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bit of a drag really they need their butts kicked


I'm fuming about the governments smokescreening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's also a very bad idea to drive a Ford Pinto in Brazil.


----------



## spud's_mum

What ya all upto?
I'm trying not to smudge my nails while on the TFO


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's also a very bad idea to drive a Ford Pinto in Brazil.


 I just googled it and can understand why it may be a prickly subject!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> What ya all upto?
> I'm trying not to smudge my nails while on the TFO


Don't often have that problem.
I've been watching TV, reading and being silly on here, mostly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't often have that problem.
> I've been watching TV, reading and being silly on here, mostly.


The usual really!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brendan Behan, the famous Irish writer was doing an interview in Canada once and was, as usual a little the worse for wear.
The interviewer asked him why he'd come to Canada.
"Well now", replied Behan, "I was in a little pub in Dublin when I saw one of those little coasters which had on it ,"Drink Canada Dry", so I thought I'd give it a shot."
He was an alcoholic from the age of 8 and died at only 41 from sclerosis of the liver.
He was once asked to come up for an advertising slogan for Guinness.
What did he suggest ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brendan Behan, the famous Irish writer was doing an interview in Canada once and was, as usual a little the worse for wear.
> The interviewer asked him why he'd come to Canada.
> "Well now", replied Behan, "I was in a little pub in Dublin when I saw one of those little coasters which had on it ,"Drink Canada Dry", so I thought I'd give it a shot."
> He was an alcoholic from the age of 8 and died at only 41 from sclerosis of the liver.
> He was once asked to come up for an advertising slogan for Guinness.
> What did he suggest ?


"Guiness Makes You Drunk."


----------



## Lyn W

I will see you all tomorrow.
Have a good evening/night


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are quite right, in my opinion, though i'm very glad i can smoke more or less anywhere I want in Morocco, i'm aware that it can be unpleasant for some people and can cause passive smoking illnesses, so i try to be thoughtful.
> I actually believe that smoking should be banned altogether, but will continue myself until I am prevented by the law or my health.


Just catching up! I quit smoking 3 months ago! I'm mega grumpy lol  however keeping up the fight!


----------



## spud's_mum

NOO! 
I've got a stye 
I'm gunna have a day in bed tomorrow.
...after I've soaked and fed spud, of course


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bertha just yanked out her tube. Bandage stitches and all.
She seems to be no worse for it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Smoking may be the only bad habit I never picked up.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bertha just yanked out her tube. Bandage stitches and all.
> She seems to be no worse for it.


I wonder how she managed that?


----------



## meech008

Good evening all  just caught up from all I missed. How is everybody?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> I've heard the Chevrolet Nova sold poorly in South America because "Nova" in Spanish means "won't go." I don't know if this story is true or not, but it's fun!


The way I heard it it's because it didn't have a large enough trunk or “booty" as the Brits might call it.


----------



## Moozillion

kirsty Johnston said:


> Just catching up! I quit smoking 3 months ago! I'm mega grumpy lol  however keeping up the fight!


GOOD FOR YOU!!!! YOU are worth it!!! Your HEALTH is worth it!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bertha just yanked out her tube. Bandage stitches and all.
> She seems to be no worse for it.


Oh, WOW!!!


----------



## meech008

When your jam comes on while you're in the shower


----------



## Angel Carrion

meech008 said:


> When your jam comes on while you're in the shower


I LOVE this video. Must've watched it a hundred times first time I saw it on Facebook


----------



## meech008

Angel Carrion said:


> I LOVE this video. Must've watched it a hundred times first time I saw it on Facebook


Cracks me up every time!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> When your jam comes on while you're in the shower


Me too!!!! Love these!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Moozillion said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!!!! YOU are worth it!!! Your HEALTH is worth it!!!!


Thanks very much


----------



## meech008

*taps mic* is this thing on?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> *taps mic* is this thing on?


Nope. Memories of The Gong Show come to mind…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Memories of The Gong Show come to mind…


SHHH you are telling how old we are ! When we say " I Rember " smile


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Just catching up! I quit smoking 3 months ago! I'm mega grumpy lol  however keeping up the fight!


But just think - now you're giving yourself a chance of living longer you'll have much more time to be grumpy!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The way I heard it it's because it didn't have a large enough trunk or “booty" as the Brits might call it.


We call the trunk of cars the boot. 
Booty is also a rear end - but not necessarily of cars! As in KC and the Sunshine Bands 'Shake Your Booty'.
There may be some connection though.


----------



## johnandjade

so we all know the story about the tortoise and the hare right? 

well.... how about the tortoise and the crock??







(inserts rude joke about the tortoise 'winning' first again)


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning guys


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys


Morning!


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nope. Memories of The Gong Show come to mind…


I had to Google that


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> so we all know the story about the tortoise and the hare right?
> 
> well.... how about the tortoise and the crock??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (inserts rude joke about the tortoise 'winning' first again)


That's one way to get a virgin !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Just catching up! I quit smoking 3 months ago! I'm mega grumpy lol  however keeping up the fight!


Fair play!
I've tried before, but don't have the willpower and just like it too much.
Wifey often ends up giving me cigs because I get so grumpy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Guiness Makes You Drunk."


Is correct, they sent him a couple of cases to sample and when they came back after the weekend he'd drunk the lot and was lying in a pile of bottles.
They didn't use his slogan and kept the one they were using at the time, "Guinness is Good For You", also know banned, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Smoking may be the only bad habit I never picked up.


I think I've got the set.


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all - well they weren't wrong with the weather - it is absolutely pouring down, but not a bad day for October.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We call the trunk of cars the boot.
> Booty is also a rear end - but not necessarily of cars! As in KC and the Sunshine Bands 'Shake Your Booty'.
> There may be some connection though.


I think boot of a car originates because that is where muddy country boots were kept.
Booty is probably a nineteen twenties or thirties corruption of 'body' used by the black English.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct, they sent him a couple of cases to sample and when they came back after the weekend he'd drunk the lot and was lying in a pile of bottles.
> They didn't use his slogan and kept the one they were using at the time, "Guinness is Good For You", also know banned, I think.


II remember my Mum telling me that in the 50/60s the doctors used to recommend pregnant women drank a bottle of stout or Guinness to help keep their iron levels up.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think boot of a car originates because that is where muddy country boots were kept.
> Booty is probably a nineteen twenties or thirties corruption of 'body' used by the black English.


It tends to be used in relation to ladies derrieres these days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all - well they weren't wrong with the weather - it is absolutely pouring down, but not a bad day for October.


Rain?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> II remember my Mum telling me that in the 50/60s the doctors used to recommend pregnant women drank a bottle of stout or Guinness to help keep their iron levels up.


I was often given it by my grandmother as a child.
Nice nan.


----------



## spud's_mum

He's just too cute with his little paws crossed


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was often given it by my grandmother as a child.
> Nice nan.


She was probably trying to get you to sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rain?


I have to keep reminding myself I'm not on autumn half term break.
Poor Lola is stuck in again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140734
> 
> He's just too cute with his little paws crossed


He's a bit of a poser, for sure.
sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She was probably trying to get you to sleep.


She also fed me cod liver oil and condensed milk.
Bad nan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to keep reminding myself I'm not on autumn half term break.
> Poor Lola is stuck in again.


So's Tidgy.
It's too hot in the middle of the day at the moment, but at least I know she'll get out later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She also fed me cod liver oil and condensed milk.
> Bad nan.


Is this your Welsh Nan?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is this your Welsh Nan?


Yep.
She was great, really.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> She was great, really.


Thought it sounded like the sort if things Welsh Nans and Mams liked to torture kids with.
Condensed milk was very popular, think my mum used to dip bread in it during rationing in the War!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to go brave the elements for dandy hunting as poor Lola's cupboard is bare and he will be wanting a bit more to eat before bed. So I will see you all later, TTFN


----------



## meech008

Hey ya'll


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey ya'll


Morning, Michelle.
And "Howdy", as it is National Cowboy Day, or something.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> And "Howdy", as it is National Cowboy Day, or something.


Well howdy  hope the day is going well


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair play!
> I've tried before, but don't have the willpower and just like it too much.
> Wifey often ends up giving me cigs because I get so grumpy.


This is the longest Ive managed to stop! Must admit though it's one of the hardest things I've ever done. It costed me £8 a day to smoke which is around 10 dollars. They are just so expensive and that's my motivation


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> And "Howdy", as it is National Cowboy Day, or something.


Really? I hadn't herd that! I try to steer clear of those.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> This is the longest Ive managed to stop! Must admit though it's one of the hardest things I've ever done. It costed me £8 a day to smoke which is around 10 dollars. They are just so expensive and that's my motivation


Just think of all that lovely money you're saving!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> This is the longest Ive managed to stop! Must admit though it's one of the hardest things I've ever done. It costed me £8 a day to smoke which is around 10 dollars. They are just so expensive and that's my motivation


Only about £1.50 to £2 a pack here, so doesn't help me much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Really? I hadn't herd that! I try to steer clear of those.


Well you're a lass oo doesn't pay enough attention to world events.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you're a lass oo doesn't pay enough attention to world events.


I know - I tend to just watch the weeks round up of news.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> And "Howdy", as it is National Cowboy Day, or something.


Is this a traditional event or a brand new celebration?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know - I tend to just watch the weeks round up of news.


I always watch the moos at ten.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always watch the moos at ten.


I watch the Welsh one beefore it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is this a traditional event or a brand new celebration?


I don't know.
Ken's posted about it in a thread under off topic chit chat, i'm sure he'll enlighten us later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> Ken's posted about it in a thread under off topic chit chat, i'm sure he'll enlighten us later.


I'll keep an iron it then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll keep an iron it then


Or you can listen on the rodeo.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or you can listen on the rodeo.


Yep I'd better buck my ideas up!

(There were some quite rude puns that went through my head then but thought I'd better play safe!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yep I'd better buck my ideas up!
> 
> (There were some quite rude puns that went through my head then but thought I'd better play safe!)


Me too.


----------



## Moozillion

DUCK!!!!!
The puns are flying thick and fast today!!!! (love it! Wish I was that quick witted!)


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> DUCK!!!!!
> The puns are flying thick and fast today!!!! (love it! Wish I was that quick witted!)


Hi Bea
how is your Sunday so far?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> DUCK!!!!!
> The puns are flying thick and fast today!!!! (love it! Wish I was that quick witted!)


Just got hit on the head by a duck.
What's going on?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea
> how is your Sunday so far?


Quiet. Hubby is out of town at a convention for 5 days, so I'm off to run errands, grocery shopping etc. 
Hmmm...maybe I'll buy some DUCK!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Quiet. Hubby is out of town at a convention for 5 days, so I'm off to run errands, grocery shopping etc.
> Hmmm...maybe I'll buy some DUCK!!!


You're quackers.
And did you just say "Quiet!" to Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Quiet. Hubby is out of town at a convention for 5 days, so I'm off to run errands, grocery shopping etc.
> Hmmm...maybe I'll buy some DUCK!!!



Mine too.
Well I hope you have a good day swanning around town,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I got so punny over in my Cowboy thread that I think I became a little possessed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mine too.
> Well I hope you have a good day swanning around town,


I got goosed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got so punny over in my Cowboy thread that I think I became a little possessed!


ha de ha de ho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Guinness is Good For You" was actually written by the English crime writer Dorothy L. Sayers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ancient Athens was a place I'd have liked to visit.
The Greeks invented tragedy, comedy, geometry, philosophy, biology, democracy, history, prize-giving, punctuation, proof, politics, persuasion, boxing, tightrope walking and the steam engine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So according to these geniuses, how do otters kill crocodiles ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ancient Athens was a place I'd have liked to visit.
> The Greeks invented tragedy, comedy, geometry, philosophy, biology, democracy, history, prize-giving, punctuation, proof, politics, persuasion, boxing, tightrope walking and the steam engine.


But being there the standards for achievement would have been so very high.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But being there the standards for achievement would have been so very high.


Maybe I could have invented paleontology.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're quackers.
> And did you just say "Quiet!" to Lyn?


I would NEVER say "Quiet!" to Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I would NEVER say "Quiet!" to Lyn!


What if I paid you ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ancient Athens was a place I'd have liked to visit.
> The Greeks invented tragedy, comedy, geometry, philosophy, biology, democracy, history, prize-giving, punctuation, proof, politics, persuasion, boxing, tightrope walking and the steam engine.


...and don't forget baklava!!!!
What is that cheese that the Greeks pour ourzo over and set it aflame...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What if I paid you ?


How much are we talking here???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and don't forget baklava!!!!
> What is that cheese that the Greeks pour ourzo over and set it aflame...


Saganaki, a Greek American invention, i think, but it can be done with many Greek cheeses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How much are we talking here???


Couple of kilos of Greek cheese?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So according to these geniuses, how do otters kill crocodiles ?


They get stuck in their throats?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I would NEVER say "Quiet!" to Lyn!


Thank you Bea!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I got so punny over in my Cowboy thread that I think I became a little possessed!


We'll have you exorcised - but if you don't keep up the payments you could be re-possessed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ancient Athens was a place I'd have liked to visit.
> The Greeks invented tragedy, comedy, geometry, philosophy, biology, democracy, history, prize-giving, punctuation, proof, politics, persuasion, boxing, tightrope walking and the steam engine.


They've a lot to answer for!


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm baaackkkk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm baaackkkk


Welcome!
Grab an armadillo, sit down and relax.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe I could have invented paleontology.


..............or cheese on toast


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm baaackkkk


Where you've been to come back from?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..............or cheese on toast


A Greek rarebit!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Greek rarebit!


That's a 'maiden' in Athens isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a 'maiden' in Athens isn't it?


Yes.
or an unusual type of drill.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Where you've been to come back from?


Watching TV


----------



## spud's_mum

@Tidgy's Dad have you ever tried cheesy chips?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> or an unusual type of drill.


There was a play about that wasn't there? The Taming of the Screw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They get stuck in their throats?


The Greeks believed that otters ran into the open mouths of crocodiles, ripped out their entrails and escaped again through the open mouth.
Silly Greeks.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> @Tidgy's Dad have you ever tried cheesy chips?


I love cheesy chips - with beans!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Greeks believed that otters ran into the open mouths of crocodiles, ripped out their entrails and escaped again through the open mouth.
> Silly Greeks.


That was called cakehole surgery wasn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> @Tidgy's Dad have you ever tried cheesy chips?


YYYYuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There was a play about that wasn't there? The Taming of the Screw


You're thinking of the Henry James novel, "The Turn of the Shrew".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love cheesy chips - with beans!


Extra yummmyy.
In Morocco you can't buy tinned beans, everyone makes their own, with the tomato sauce and everything.
They find it astonishing the Brits have so many in the supermarket and no one makes their own at home.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're thinking of the Henry James novel, "The Turn of the Shrew".


We should start another thread about it


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Extra yummmyy.
> In Morocco you can't buy tinned beans, everyone makes their own, with the tomato sauce and everything.
> They find it astonishing the Brits have so many in the supermarket and no one makes their own at home.


Its as much as I can do to open the tin and put them in the microwave - if I had to make my own I'd never eat them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We should start another thread about it


You've nailed it!
But we'd get told off.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've nailed it!
> But we'd get told off.


..but it would be riveting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..but it would be riveting!


Like a ship building documentary.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like a ship building documentary.


I can see that may be boring and they'd probably make a bolt for the door, but they'd be nuts to miss it


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YYYYuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
> Yes.


Best stuff Eva!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Its as much as I can do to open the tin and put them in the microwave - if I had to make my own I'd never eat them!



I don't see how you find the energy for all that effort. I eat them cold out of the can.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I don't see how you find the energy for all that effort. I eat them cold out of the can.


Ugh no-- they have to be hot! Even if it is a lot of work


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Best stuff Eva!!!!!


Whose Eva?
Adam and Eva?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whose Eva?
> Adam and Eva?


I don't believa, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did Aristotle teach the world about buzzards?


----------



## Lyn W

I've just had a nice quicke with salad for my tea, a very summery dinner even though it's fast forwarded to Autumn today.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did Aristotle teach the world about buzzards?


That they didn't actually buzz - they weren't giant bees


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just had a nice quicke with salad for my tea, a very summery dinner even though it's fast forwarded to Autumn today.


Nice quickie ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice quickie ?


Quiche!!!!! 
While I'm sure a quicke would have been very nice it was actually a quiche!!!!
...and I'm too late to edit now!
In my defence I was distracted watching penguins on TV!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Quiche!!!!!
> While I'm sure a quicke would have been very nice it was actually a quiche!!!!
> ...and I'm too late to edit now!
> In my defence I was distracted watching penguins on TV!


The birds or the chocolate biscuits?
Quiche is good, salad more a rabbit or wifey sort of thing.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi everyone... Again 
I need I keep up with this thread


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not much happening.
Just the usual silliness.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The birds or the chocolate biscuits?
> Quiche is good, salad more a rabbit or wifey sort of thing.


The birds and conservation in and around Peru - the head keeper from London Zoo was there looking at how they can improve conditions, one being to let the adults feed the chicks naturally.

I'm now watching a Welsh programme about Eric Jones - climber 77 years old I knew him years ago when I used to spend time in/around Tremadoc where he owns a climbers café.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The birds and conservation in and around Peru - the head keeper from London Zoo was there looking at how they can improve conditions, one being to let the adults feed the chicks naturally.


BBC ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BBC ?


ITV - can't get BBC at the moment here my aerial needs sorting out.
Called 'Meet the Penguins'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ITV - can't get BBC at the moment here my aerial needs sorting out.
> Called 'Meet the Penguins'


My aerials also kaput.
No channels at all.
Still, I pretty much only watch dvd and video, anyway, so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My aerials also kaput.
> No channels at all.
> Still, I pretty much only watch dvd and video, anyway, so it doesn't matter much.


I'm not bothered about tv either. I tend to stumble across programmes rather than plan to watch anything


----------



## spud's_mum

So I'm thinking about making spud a vivarium (if my parents let me)
A well ventilated one.

Thing is, I was wondering if it would be stressful for him to go from open top to closed chamber. 

Last time it was really humid he hated it and looked really stressed out. I know it's good for his shell but will it be really stressful for him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I personally think that it would be stressful to him to begin with, but he'd get used to it after a while.
A change of home is always stressful for a time, but you could make it easier by using the same substrate, hides, bowls, plants and so on and trying to have everything in more or less the same relative place.
You have to think of what's best for Spud in the long term.
Do you have a problem keeping in your humidity now? 
If so you need to change it or there is a chance Spud will pyramid. 
Also make sure the new one is a bit bigger, as this will also benefit Spud as he continues to grow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Greeks believed that otters ran into the open mouths of crocodiles, ripped out their entrails and escaped again through the open mouth.
> Silly Greeks.


Wait just a minute here! That's NOT how they do it? Time to start explaining yourself Mr. Man!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait just a minute here! That's NOT how they do it? Time to start explaining yourself Mr. Man!


No, the clever, clever Greeks also got lots of things completely wrong.
Much like me, really.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, the clever, clever Greeks also got lots of things completely wrong.
> Much like me, really.


...and what of the buzzards?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I personally think that it would be stressful to him to begin with, but he'd get used to it after a while.
> A change of home is always stressful for a time, but you could make it easier by using the same substrate, hides, bowls, plants and so on and trying to have everything in more or less the same relative place.
> You have to think of what's best for Spud in the long term.
> Do you have a problem keeping in your humidity now?
> If so you need to change it or there is a chance Spud will pyramid.
> Also make sure the new one is a bit bigger, as this will also benefit Spud as he continues to grow.


I'm sorting the humidity out hopefully tomorrow by covering 2/3 of the table with plexi glass but it's will be temporary until I make a vivarium


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm sorting the humidity out hopefully tomorrow by covering 2/3 of the table with plexi glass but it's will be temporary until I make a vivarium


Sounds good, lots of people use plexi glass to cover the tops, I think.


----------



## spud's_mum

Nighty night from monty, spud and I


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140789
> 
> Nighty night from monty, spud and I


Whoops wrong thread!^


----------



## spud's_mum

View attachment 140789

Nighty night from monty, spud and I


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140789
> 
> Nighty night from monty, spud and I


Night night all, sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140789
> 
> Nighty night from monty, spud and I


Sleep tight, all three of you.
See you tomorrow.
And Cheddar, too.


----------



## Lyn W

So.............about these buzzards and old Aristotle.............?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> So.............about these buzzards and old Aristotle.............?


Yes...I haven't been able to find anything in particular. I mean, he STUDIED them, but he studied a LOT of things...


----------



## spud's_mum

Planning spuds next enclosure in my head  

I'm planning a vivarium (well ventilated) with loads of space, live plants and a second level (as he loves to climb) with a hide underneath.

Under the vivarium will be storage and I will have two large glass doors that slide (that he can't see out of)

Oh and I'll buy a nice background wallpaper for it.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Yes...I haven't been able to find anything in particular. I mean, he STUDIED them, but he studied a LOT of things...


I just found it - he said they had 3 testicles!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Planning spuds next enclosure in my head
> 
> I'm planning a vivarium (well ventilated) with loads of space, live plants and a second level (as he loves to climb) with a hide underneath.
> 
> Under the vivarium will be storage and I will have two large glass doors that slide (that he can't see out of)
> 
> Oh and I'll buy a nice background wallpaper for it.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just found it - he said they had 3 testicles!


Yep, I was just waiting for a bit.....
Silly Aristotle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I was just waiting for a bit.....
> Silly Aristotle.


yup he made a right balls up of that!


----------



## Lyn W

Bed time for me!
Thanks for the fun - as usual.
See you tomorrow.
Night all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The scientific name for the common buzzard is _Buteo buteo._
Another bird thought to be a buzzard was the hobby _Buteo subbuteo _now classed as a falcon _Falco subbuteo, _the Eurasian hobby. 
When the guy who invented the game that became known as Subbuteo tried to patent the name, he wanted to just call it "The Hobby", but was turned down, so he used the birds Latin specific name. It is the hobby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did the ancient Greeks cure with blackberries?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did the ancient Greeks cure with blackberries?


White, pale fingertips. Pink tongue, shiny white teeth?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> White, pale fingertips. Pink tongue, shiny white teeth?


Errrrrrrrrmmm?


----------



## meech008

Hello all! How is everyone doing? Today I learned how my 7 year old beagle REALLY feels about cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all! How is everyone doing? Today I learned how my 7 year old beagle REALLY feels about cats.


Oh dear, not in love with them?
Evening.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear, not in love with them?
> Evening.


Not a fan.....not a fan lol. The cats a friendly thing and rather large vibes bringing in groceries from the store and Kirby the cat decided he was coming in too. Buddy the beagle was not amused. Bedlam ensued.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Not a fan.....not a fan lol. The cats a friendly thing and rather large vibes bringing in groceries from the store and Kirby the cat decided he was coming in too. Buddy the beagle was not amused. Bedlam ensued.


But no serious harm done?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> Not a fan.....not a fan lol. The cats a friendly thing and rather large vibes bringing in groceries from the store and Kirby the cat decided he was coming in too. Buddy the beagle was not amused. Bedlam ensued.


Well that's too bad.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But no serious harm done?


Yeah, I mean I'm allergic to cats anyway but now i know for sure we can't ever get a cat. Oh well....guess I'll have to buy all the puppies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yeah, I mean I'm allergic to cats anyway but now i know for sure we can't ever get a cat. Oh well....guess I'll have to buy all the puppies!


And torts!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well that's too bad.


My big bad Doberman loves her cats…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My big bad Doberman loves her cats…
> View attachment 140812


looks like the cats quite fond of the Doberman, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to watch a film with wifey now.
Back to The Cold Dark Room after or see you tomorrow, folks.
Someone feed the ducks.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And torts!


Lots of torts!!! Enjoy your film!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Lots of torts!!! Enjoy your film!


Ta, catch you later!


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My big bad Doberman loves her cats…
> View attachment 140812


I love dobermans I've always wanted one. Buddy is a wonderful boy his prejudice against cats aside but dobermans are my dream dog


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> I love dobermans I've always wanted one.


Where do you live?


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where do you live?


I live in Virginia.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But no serious harm done?


No harm done  just a triumphant dog and a flustered kitty


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When Ava hears a cat fight she charges down to the location barking viciously, her cats passing the opposite direction while she spy's the feral, and it's on. Nobody best mess with her cats!


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 140819
> 
> When Ava hears a cat fight she charges down to the location barking viciously, her cats passing the opposite direction while she spy's the feral, and it's on. Nobody best mess with her cats!


What a face! She's a beauty man, an absolute beauty. They look so elegant to me. 
This is my boy


----------



## meech008

Tonight's dessert brought to you by Dublin winery and Ben and Jerry's. I am winning at this adult thing


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I just found it - he said they had 3 testicles!


 !!!!
...and just HOW did he determine this, I wonder...


----------



## johnandjade

open door and walks in only to trip up over the mail....

bloomin heck! it is dark in here!! wheres Fluffy my armadillo so i can sit down? at work in body but the souls in the cold dark room. 

ahoy ya'll ! (waves) hope everyone is well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> open door and walks in only to trip up over the mail....
> 
> bloomin heck! it is dark in here!! wheres Fluffy my armadillo so i can sit down? at work in body but the souls in the cold dark room.
> 
> ahoy ya'll ! (waves) hope everyone is well


Good morning! Have you walked the 3 miles to work this morning too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did the ancient Greeks cure with blackberries?


Piles! I've never been a sufferer myself but hear they look like grapes so maybe they were just trying to make a fruit salad.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning! Have you walked the 3 miles to work this morning too!




yip, another lovely Scottish summers day... NOT lol. how are we today?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> !!!!
> ...and just HOW did he determine this, I wonder...


Goodness knows - not really the sort of thing that you wonder about with birds.
How do they stay up in the sky?
or
Why don't they all bump into each other when they form murmurations?

- those sort of challenging questions you may expect but - 3 testicles?

Maybe it was the way they walked\1


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yip, another lovely Scottish summers day... NOT lol. how are we today?


We have another lovely Welsh morning here too - but at least I'm not in work so not all bad.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning all


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning all


Morning to you and your menagerie!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We have another lovely Welsh morning here too - but at least I'm not in work so not all bad.




I shouldn't be at work, recovering from surgery but can't afford anymore time off


----------



## johnandjade

mornin spud!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I shouldn't be at work, recovering from surgery but can't afford anymore time off


Nothing serious I hope - but you take care - health is always the most important. (Says she who avoids doctors like the plague)


----------



## johnandjade

arthritis in my wrist, this is the second op i've had for it in 6mth and im going to need more lol not even 30 yet!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> arthritis in my wrist, this is the second op i've had for it in 6mth and im going to need more lol not even 30 yet!


Painful! Hope they can sort you out and make it more comfortable for you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I came to work to catch up on my rest. There is none of it at home right now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> arthritis in my wrist, this is the second op i've had for it in 6mth and im going to need more lol not even 30 yet!


My knees have arthritis in them. They're in rough shape from sports injuries of the distant past. It's rough. Sorry.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My knees have arthritis in them. They're in rough shape from sports injuries of the distant past. It's rough. Sorry.


 
i broke my wrist 10yrs ago but just ignored it witch has lead to it. yeah not much fun especially in a manual job


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I came to work to catch up on my rest. There is none of it at home right now.


Any luck with your male redfoot yet?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Any luck with your male redfoot yet?


My big male, Pedro or the one that has yet to be confirmed?
I need to sell one if I have two of them .(or even sell two if I've ended up with three)
I'm pretty sure I'm correct about number one being male and number two being female.
I can't place my sale ad until I know.
I'm considering letting Pedro go because he is such an attention hog. He should have a keeper with more time to devote to just him. He seeks human interaction and I just don't have the time.


----------



## johnandjade

my dodgy wrist, left of curser is the brake


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My big male, Pedro or the one that has yet to be confirmed?
> I need to sell one if I have two of them .(or even sell two if I've ended up with three)
> I'm pretty sure I'm correct about number one being male and number two being female.
> I can't place my sale ad until I know.
> I'm considering letting Pedro go because he is such an attention hog. He should have a keeper with more time to devote to just him. He seeks human interaction and I just don't have the time.


I guess you didn't manage to track down the member you were looking for last week.
Pedro sounds quite a character! Lola is becoming a bit of an attention seeker too, although not too fussy about being handled, she just likes to be around me - probably waiting for more food!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pedro comes over to me and stands on my foot and looks up at me. But when I pick him up he kicks and carried on. Clearly, he's afraid of heights.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pedro comes over to me and stands on my foot and looks up at me. But when I pick him up he kicks and carried on. Clearly, he's afraid of heights.


.....and I think Lola has agoraphobia 'cause she won't stay outside and keeps wandering back in the house to her room if I don't block her path. Mind you with our weather I don't blame her.


----------



## spud's_mum

Smartie cornetto today


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> my dodgy wrist, left of curser is the brake


I'm terrible for ignoring things myself, but always telling other people they should see the doc. I'll probably die of something I've ignored - but hopefully not for many years yet. I've never broken any limbs - just my nose when I was 11 in PE.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I guess you didn't manage to track down the member you were looking for last week.
> Pedro sounds quite a character! Lola is becoming a bit of an attention seeker too, although not too fussy about being handled, she just likes to be around me - probably waiting for more food!


No. I asked Josh to Email them. I don't know if he was able to or not.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Smartie cornetto today


breakfast again?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Every broken bone that I ever had...(And I've had several) seemed to heal pretty well and quickly. What I wasn't told is that later in life I would be re visited by the pains.
Everything that ever hurt is now back to haunt me.
I'm not that old right now. I'm going to make one miserable senior citizen!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> breakfast again?


Yep
You know me so well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day, folks.
I'll be back later.
I don't have anything interesting to share this morning.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Every broken bone that I ever had...(And I've had several) seemed to heal pretty well and quickly. What I wasn't told is that later in life I would be re visited by the pains.
> Everything that ever hurt is now back to haunt me.
> I'm not that old right now. I'm going to make one miserable senior citizen!


You'll be packed off to a home in later life then.......better start looking around now so at least you'll have some choice in the matter!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day, folks.
> I'll be back later.
> I don't have anything interesting to share this morning.


Nope not much happening here either so see you later Ed take care.


----------



## johnandjade

why was the tortoise lonely???

.. because he was in 'hisSHELL' 


(sits back down quickly and quietly on fluffy the armadillo)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> why was the tortoise lonely???
> 
> .. because he was in 'hisSHELL'
> 
> 
> (sits back down quickly and quietly on fluffy the armadillo)


.......Don't give up the day job..............!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> !!!!
> ...and just HOW did he determine this, I wonder...


That is not recorded.
Probably, someone he trusted told him an old wives tale and he believed them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> open door and walks in only to trip up over the mail....
> 
> bloomin heck! it is dark in here!! wheres Fluffy my armadillo so i can sit down? at work in body but the souls in the cold dark room.
> 
> ahoy ya'll ! (waves) hope everyone is well


Ahoy me hearties!
We have mail?
Electricity bill for the coffee machines, I suppose.
Saw Fluffy chasing a duck earlier.
It is always Dark and Cold in here, still haven't found the light switch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Piles! I've never been a sufferer myself but hear they look like grapes so maybe they were just trying to make a fruit salad.


Is the correct, strange and probably not very effective answer!
Have 10 pts.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahoy me hearties!
> We have mail?
> Electricity bill for the coffee machines, I suppose.
> Saw Fluffy chasing a duck earlier.
> It is always Dark and Cold in here, still haven't found the light switch.


Morning Adam, can't find the light switch because ....well we need the light on to do that!


----------



## spud's_mum

Today I'm meeting with some friends. 
Only one problem:
The girl who's trying to cyber bully me is going... It will be interesting if she says anything to my face. I bet she doesn't she won't have the guts.

If she does I'm going to try not to break but if I do then she will probably cry. 
I'm not going to let her get away with saying things about me though. I'll give her 3 chances because I don't want to make a scene haha


----------



## spud's_mum

bathing spud

I love his shell when it's wet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> my dodgy wrist, left of curser is the brake


Nice picture! 
But owww!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Today I'm meeting with some friends.
> Only one problem:
> The girl who's trying to cyber bully me is going... It will be interesting if she says anything to my face. I bet she doesn't she won't have the guts.
> 
> If she does I'm going to try not to break but if I do then she will probably cry.
> I'm not going to let her get away with saying things about me though. I'll give her 3 chances because I don't want to make a scene haha


Count to ten - or a thousand - but be the better person and keep your cool.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just dropped spuds water bowl on the back if my ankle.... Have no idea how but that tiny graze hurts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pedro comes over to me and stands on my foot and looks up at me. But when I pick him up he kicks and carried on. Clearly, he's afraid of heights.


Tidgy does the same thing with my foot but like being picked up.
She likes looking out of high windows or off the top of the terrace. 
But she has amaxophobia - the fear of travelling in cars. 
Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Smartie cornetto today


Your health regime continues?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm terrible for ignoring things myself, but always telling other people they should see the doc. I'll probably die of something I've ignored - but hopefully not for many years yet. I've never broken any limbs - just my nose when I was 11 in PE.


PE ?
Peterborough postal area?
Or Peru ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PE ?
> Peterborough postal area?
> Or Peru ?


Went to Peru and hurt my Andes but not my noses
and no where as exotic as Peterborough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam, can't find the light switch because ....well we need the light on to do that!


A fine example of recursion.
Good lunchtimey to you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy does the same thing with my foot but like being picked up.
> She likes looking out of high windows or off the top of the terrace.
> But she has amaxophobia - the fear of travelling in cars.
> Me too.


My Dad used to have a Maxi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Today I'm meeting with some friends.
> Only one problem:
> The girl who's trying to cyber bully me is going... It will be interesting if she says anything to my face. I bet she doesn't she won't have the guts.
> 
> If she does I'm going to try not to break but if I do then she will probably cry.
> I'm not going to let her get away with saying things about me though. I'll give her 3 chances because I don't want to make a scene haha


Well try not to let it bother you too much.
Having fun is more important.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahoy me hearties!
> We have mail?
> Electricity bill for the coffee machines, I suppose.
> Saw Fluffy chasing a duck earlier.
> It is always Dark and Cold in here, still haven't found the light switch.




yip, lecky bill and a copy of flyers askin if you wanna adopt a snow leopard lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140877
> bathing spud
> 
> I love his shell when it's wet


Another gorgeous photo of gorgeous Spud.
Wait for the calendar competition later this year, Spuds a real contender.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another gorgeous photo of gorgeous Spud.
> Wait for the calendar competition later this year, Spuds a real contender.


Thank you  
I don't know what photo I would choose as there's soo many. I'm gunna need some help choosing haha


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A fine example of recursion.
> Good lunchtimey to you.


Afternoon Adam, its been a quiet morning in the CDR - you just missed Ed but he'll be back later, but johnandade (2 for the price of 1) and Spudsmum about.

Yes the light problem is a recursion and a sort of Cwtch 22 as we say in Wales.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140882
> 
> View attachment 140883
> 
> Just dropped spuds water bowl on the back if my ankle.... Have no idea how but that tiny graze hurts


Ow!
Again.
Tiny cuts often hurt don't they?
They say that "There's nothing worse than a paper cut, is there?"
I know from lots of painful experiences that this is a lie.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice picture!
> But owww!!!!



its not so bad on the outside


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 140882
> 
> View attachment 140883
> 
> Just dropped spuds water bowl on the back if my ankle.... Have no idea how but that tiny graze hurts


If you will throw it over your shoulder accidents will happen.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> If you will throw it over your shoulder accidents will happen.


I actually don't know how I dropped it on the back of my ankle... I think I was swinging my arm when walking and let go haha 

Luckily the bowl is ok


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I actually don't know how I dropped it on the back of my ankle... I think I was swinging my arm when walking and let go haha
> 
> Luckily the bowl is ok


Shouldn't practice discus with it either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, lecky bill and a copy of flyers askin if you wanna adopt a snow leopard lol


I would love a snow leopard but only if it's vegetarian. 
The Cold Dark room might suit it though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I don't know what photo I would choose as there's soo many. I'm gunna need some help choosing haha


We'll all help, nearer the time.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would love a snow leopard but only if it's vegetarian.
> The Cold Dark room might suit it though.




could feed it lots of carrots and get it a hot water bottle???


----------



## johnandjade

*the electric bills a final notice btw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon Adam, its been a quiet morning in the CDR - you just missed Ed but he'll be back later, but johnandade (2 for the price of 1) and Spudsmum about.
> 
> Yes the light problem is a recursion and a sort of Cwtch 22 as we say in Wales.


ha de ha.
The Cold Dark Rooms managed a few pages, meech and Bea were on in the night and Ken too. 
I keep missing Ed, think he escapes when I open the door.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> *the electric bills a final notice btw


I like red bills, much prettier than the boring old black ones


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I like red bills, much prettier than the boring old black ones




all the more fun to put straight into recycling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its not so bad on the outside
> View attachment 140884


Ouchy, ouch!
Ouch.
I always like to win, so i think i'm just going to amputate a foot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I actually don't know how I dropped it on the back of my ankle... I think I was swinging my arm when walking and let go haha
> 
> Luckily the bowl is ok


That's the main thing.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> could feed it lots of carrots and get it a hot water bottle???


um......are you confusing snow leopards with bunnies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could feed it lots of carrots and get it a hot water bottle???


Good plan.
I'll adopt one then.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan.
> I'll adopt one then.


Careful - I think he's getting mixed up!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouchy, ouch!
> Ouch.
> I always like to win, so i think i'm just going to amputate a foot.


You won't have a leg to stand on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> *the electric bills a final notice btw


WHAT!!!!!!
I'd better get wifey to go pay it immediately then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like red bills, much prettier than the boring old black ones


Colours not so important in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 140876
> 
> 
> my dodgy wrist, left of curser is the brake


You broke your scaphoid! Is that a recent film, because I can definitely see arthritis


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Careful - I think he's getting mixed up!


Are you suggesting snow leopards may not be happy on a carrot diet?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You broke your scaphoid! Is that a recent film, because I can definitely see arthritis


yep you're right -we were talking about that earlier he's been having ops for it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You broke your scaphoid! Is that a recent film, because I can definitely see arthritis


Morning, Michelle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you suggesting snow leopards may not be happy on a carrot diet?


Well they might be - if the carrots were in the bunnies!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and be busy for a while
so I'll see you later
Have a good afternoon CDRers!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You broke your scaphoid! Is that a recent film, because I can definitely see arthritis




brake was about 10yrs ago, the x ray is from last yr. so far they have cut the nerves and shaved down the bones. they want to remove scaphoid and fuse the rest together or a full replacement:/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well they might be - if the carrots were in the bunnies!




well it is a talented snow leopard... if you adopt it it will write you a letter each month lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well they might be - if the carrots were in the bunnies!


It's the armadillos, hedgehogs and ducks I'm worried about.
Do they eat carrots ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and be busy for a while
> so I'll see you later
> Have a good afternoon CDRers!


Busy? 
Oh, gosh, I don't understand the concept.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well it is a talented snow leopard... if you adopt it it will write you a letter each month lol


I won't be able to read letters in The Cold Dark Room.
It must come and stay here or at least visit.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> yep you're right -we were talking about that earlier he's been having ops for it !


I should have read up! I saw that and forgot everything else 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.


Morning Adam  how was your film?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't be able to read letters in The Cold Dark Room.
> It must come and stay here or at least visit.




for only an extra $3 a month it will write you in braile lol.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another gorgeous photo of gorgeous Spud.
> Wait for the calendar competition later this year, Spuds a real contender.



It should be coming round sooner than you think!


----------



## johnandjade

did you hear about the guy who stole a calender???

..he got 12 months :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I should have read up! I saw that and forgot everything else
> 
> Morning Adam  how was your film?


In the end wifey decided to watch "Poirot", some TV episodes.
very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for only an extra $3 a month it will write you in braile lol.


It really is a smarty cat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It should be coming round sooner than you think!


Hurrah! 
Photos of cheese eligible?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the end wifey decided to watch "Poirot", some TV episodes.
> very good.




I heard before that his moustache was drawn on?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!
> Photos of cheese eligible?



As long as there's a real tortoise in there somewhere, preferably as the focal point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you hear about the guy who stole a calender???
> 
> ..he got 12 months :/


Goodness me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I heard before that his moustache was drawn on?


He wore a fake moustache and had padding a lot, but drawn on?
Maybe sometimes , or partly, not sure.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He wore a fake moustache and had padding a lot, but drawn on?
> Maybe sometimes , or partly, not sure.




maby he should solve that mystery lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> As long as there's a real tortoise in there somewhere, preferably as the focal point.


Can think of lots of artistic ideas, but not terribly tortoise friendly.
Maybe no cheese then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> maby he should solve that mystery lol


ha, ha.
Sadly, he, and his moustache, died in the last episode, but Suchet kept one of the false ones.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha, ha.
> Sadly, he, and his moustache, died in the last episode, but Suchet kept one of the false ones.




perhaps it was lead based paint lol, xmas special... pirot and the haunted moustache


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps it was lead based paint lol, xmas special... pirot and the haunted moustache


Yeah, 'The Hound of the Baskervilles', had luminous lead-based paint on the dog, so why not a moustache?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, 'The Hound of the Baskervilles', had luminous lead-based paint on the dog, so why not a moustache?


I loved The Hound of the Baskervilles!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, 'The Hound of the Baskervilles', had luminous lead-based paint on the dog, so why not a moustache?




the answer was under his nose along


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I loved The Hound of the Baskervilles!


Loved the book, but never seen a decent TV or film version.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the answer was under his nose along


's'not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
Can you come and beat up Lyn when you have a moment please?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 's'not.




good one! bet you had a few to 'pick' from


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good one! bet you had a few to 'pick' from


Yeah, from the works of Nostrildamus.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, from the works of Nostrildamus.




who nose when it'll end


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> who nose when it'll end


When the bogeyman comes to get us.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When the bogeyman comes to get us.



can run away from him... its 'sneazy when you know how


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ah, chooose to avoid the blow?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, chooose to avoid the blow?




red indian who sneezes alot... the handkerCHIEF


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Loved the book, but never seen a decent TV or film version.


I never saw the movie lol now I'm glad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I never saw the movie lol now I'm glad.


Well, just my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One in ten Athenians did it regularly until the Macedonians put a stop to it in 322 BC.
What am I talking about?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One in ten Athenians did it regularly until the Macedonians put a stop to it in 322 BC.
> What am I talking about?




live?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> live?


Nope.
Thankfully, I don't think the Macedonians decimated them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Thankfully, I don't think the Macedonians decimated them.




2nd guess... worship the sun?


----------



## meech008

They voted!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One in ten Athenians did it regularly until the Macedonians put a stop to it in 322 BC.
> What am I talking about?


Democracy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They voted!


Correct, 10 points. 
Democracy was invented in ancient Greece but lasted only 180 years.
Greek women didn't get the vote for another 2,274 years til they finally got the vote in 1952.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Democracy?


Right, but a bit late.
Hi, Abdulla, how've you been?
Enjoying the summer?


----------



## johnandjade

everydays a school day 

another pls!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The young Conservative hopeful , Michael Portillo was canvassing for the election once, 
He was known for his amazingly energetic style.
Once, for example, he had literally run up the garden path to a house and rung the doorbell.
But, something was amiss and when he looked behind him, he could see the path he had run up was covered in newly laid wet concrete.with nice Portillo footprints.
At that moment, the door opened and the burly constituent said, "YES?"
"Good morning, sir",said Portillo with his cheesiest grin, "I'm your ....Labour party candidate", and ran off splooshing back down the path.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> everydays a school day
> 
> another pls!


Okay, you asked for it.
How many legs does a centipede have ?


----------



## johnandjade

why is a scarecrow good at its job??


... because its OUTSANDING in its feild


----------



## leigti

100


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, you asked for it.
> How many legs does a centipede have ?




less than 100?


----------



## johnandjade

lets say mid 70's ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, you asked for it.
> How many legs does a centipede have ?


One pair of legs per segment, so I guess it depends on how long the centipede is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> 100





johnandjade said:


> less than 100?


Nope.
Always an even number, sometimes more than a hundred, sometimes less, depending on species.
The one with the closest number to 100 was discovered in 1999 and has 96 legs and is also unique for centipedes in having an even number of pairs of legs, 48 pairs.
All other centipedes have an uneven number of pairs of legs ranging from 15 to 191 pairs. 
They have 1 pair per main body segment and are carnivorous, whereas millipedes have 2 pairs on each segment and are herbivorous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> One pair of legs per segment, so I guess it depends on how long the centipede is.


Nope, depends on the species.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, depends on the species.


Dang


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay. 
What did 35,000 Americans insure themselves against in 1994?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> What did 35,000 Americans insure themselves against in 1994?



millennium bug?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> millennium bug?


Nope.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> What did 35,000 Americans insure themselves against in 1994?


Alien abductions?


----------



## johnandjade

terrorists attacks?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Alien abductions?


Correct.
10 points. 
2,760,000 Californians, which was 8% of the state's population claimed to have been abducted by aliens according to a 2003 report.
To be fair, many of the insurance policies were bought for people by friends as a joke birthday present. 
And some of those claiming to have been abducted were arrested by the police for drunk or erratic driving and this was the excuse they gave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What rhymes with purple ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What rhymes with purple ?


Is it one of those near rhyme things. Like circle?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is a thing called a purple nerple here in the states but it might not be easy to explain.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a thing called a purple nerple here in the states but it might not be easy to explain.




my canadian friend introduced me to them lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> my canadian friend introduced me to them lol


Hurts doesn't it?


----------



## Moozillion

the All-Knowing-Google says none!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Shoulda Googled me first...............


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a thing called a purple nerple here in the states but it might not be easy to explain.


 Just googled this...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Just googled this...


Sorry.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hurts doesn't it?




sure did, should have seen the bruising lol


----------



## johnandjade

well anothers days work done, BEER TIME


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lunch time here.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch time here.



liquid one? lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. I'm on the clock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it one of those near rhyme things. Like circle?


Nope.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. I'm on the clock.



i work opposite a bar, we used to go in for 'lunch' ... untill one guy came back a bit worse for ware, slamed his fingers in a car door... the boss put a stop to it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a thing called a purple nerple here in the states but it might not be easy to explain.


Just looked this up.
Points for being sort of correct and teaching me something new.
Ouch!
But not the answer i was looking for.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm not much of a drinker any more. Simply because not ONE good thing ever happened while I was drinking.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not much of a drinker any more. Simply because not ONE good thing never happened while I was drinking.




alcohol; the cause of, and solution to all of life's problems. (homer simpson)


----------



## johnandjade

cheers!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, but a bit late.
> Hi, Abdulla, how've you been?
> Enjoying the summer?


Haha....
I'm usually late 
I'm feeling really happy. Being happy is nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> the All-Knowing-Google says none!!!!


The All- Knowing-Google is wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well anothers days work done, BEER TIME


Hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not much of a drinker any more. Simply because not ONE good thing ever happened while I was drinking.


Well, I figure if one keeps drinking long enough, something goods bound to happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha....
> I'm usually late
> I'm feeling really happy. Being happy is nice.


Glad you're happy.
Me too.
it's nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, 'The Hound of the Baskervilles', had luminous lead-based paint on the dog, so why not a moustache?


That was the highlight of the film!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> Can you come and beat up Lyn when you have a moment please?


What!!!!????


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That was the highlight of the film!




and thats a green light for the bad jokes


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Thankfully, I don't think the Macedonians decimated them.


I love decimated coconut!


----------



## johnandjade

how to tie a lasso knot... look at the warning.. fair point right?! 

now look at how many people didn't find this useful lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What rhymes with purple ?


According to my rhyming dictionary purple rhymes with
hirple = limp
and
curple = hind quarters of horse or donkey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What!!!!????


errrr,
Nothing.....


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 140916
> 
> 
> how to tie a lasso knot... look at the warning.. fair point right?!
> 
> now look at how many people didn't find this useful lol


I'm not getting roped in to that


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> everydays a school day


NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> According to my rhyming dictionary purple rhymes with
> hirple = limp
> and
> curple = hind quarters of horse or donkey


Correct, 10 pts each I suppose.
Curple's original meaning was for the strap that runs under a horses tail that helps keep the saddle on, now known as a cropper.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!




just clicked your profile to confirm, yip your a teacher lol. my girlfriends mum was a teacher in my high school! beat that lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not getting roped in to that


Cowboy day was yesterday, folks!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The All- Knowing-Google is wrong.


 SACRILEGE!!!!!
YOU WILL BE STRUCK DOWN BY LIGHTENING FOR SUCH BLASPHEMY!!! (...sidles cautiously away from Adam while glancing towards ceiling...)


----------



## spud's_mum

Omg I LOVE these teenager posts 
Can relate so much to them like this one:


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 's'not.


UGH!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> Can you come and beat up Lyn when you have a moment please?


Good evening Adam.

Sure I can, I 'll be on the way. What has she done/said this time? She still seems to be looking for trouble with the.....

MILITARY WOMAN!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I may have said this before so excuse me for feeling like repeating it as i've just been trying to help wifey get credit put on her phones internet account with a confused chap in his private shop since the official phone shop is closed for two weeks for staff holidays. 
Albert Einstein once said that "There are only two things that are infinite: the universe and Human stupidity. And i'm not sure about the universe."


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Funny. Whenever I call my phone company about a complaint, I get switched over to a country very near you for some broken English service.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SACRILEGE!!!!!
> YOU WILL BE STRUCK DOWN BY LIGHTENING FOR SUCH BLASPHEMY!!! (...sidles cautiously away from Adam while glancing towards ceiling...)


But it is.
Again.
Not much chance of lightning in Our Cold Dark Room.
Though it would help us see if there _is _a ceiling.
Guess so, as i've never seen the moon or stars in here.
Someone climb a wall.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Sure I can, I 'll be on the way. What has she done/said this time? She still seems to be looking for trouble with the.....
> 
> MILITARY WOMAN!!


Don't be fooled Gillian this is totally uncalled for - I wasn't even on the forum!
Adam is picking on me - again!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Sure I can, I 'll be on the way. What has she done/said this time? She still seems to be looking for trouble with the.....
> 
> MILITARY WOMAN!!


Evening, Gillian, welcome back to Our Cold Dark Room.
Hope you and Oli are well.
Don't think Lyn's actually done anything in particular, just a bit of a bashing might be fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny. Whenever I call my phone company about a complaint, I get switched over to a country very near you for some broken English service.


Wales?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't be fooled Gillian this is totally uncalled for - I wasn't even on the forum!
> Adam is picking on me - again!!


Ok, ok, I admit it.
I just needed an excuse to lure Gillian back.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I may have said this before so excuse me for feeling like repeating it as i've just been trying to help wifey get credit put on her phones internet account with a confused chap in his private shop since the official phone shop is closed for two weeks for staff holidays.
> Albert Einstein once said that "There are only two things that are infinite: the universe and Human stupidity. And i'm not sure about the universe."


Could you use the top up credit facility on the phone to do that?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, ok, I admit it.
> I just needed an excuse to lure Gillian back.


I'm a bit alarmed that it worked!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The famous Victorian actor/ manager, Sir Herbert Beerbohm Tree, once hailed a taxi, got in and when the taxi driver asked him, "Where to, Guv ?", Sir Herbert looked up from his work and replied, "Do you really think I would give my address to the likes of you?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Could you use the top up credit facility on the phone to do that?


I have absolutely no idea.
I am one of the stupid Humans Einstein was referring to.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The famous Victorian actor/ manager, Sir Herbert Beerbohm Tree, once hailed a taxi, got in and when the taxi driver asked him, "Where to, Guv ?", Sir Herbert looked up from his work and replied, "Do you really think I would give my address to the likes of you?"


I hope the taxi driver took him the long way around and charged him double!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope the taxi driver took him the long way around and charged him double!


I think that's compulsory in London.
And Tangier, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have absolutely no idea.
> I am one of the stupid Humans Einstein was referring to.


Is the phone on a contract or pay as you go?
Mine is payg and in the menu, under contacts, is Top up credit.
You have to give card details to set up, but after that they just ask for the last 4 nos and the 3 security nos on back and its easy to do anytime - well in the UK it is.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that's compulsory in London.
> And Tangier, too.


...and most other touristy places too


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian, welcome back to Our Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you and Oli are well.
> Don't think Lyn's actually done anything in particular, just a bit of a bashing might be fun.


It seems that YOU are the one looking for trouble and REAL trouble. Lyn turned out to be innocent this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is the phone on a contract or pay as you go?
> Mine is payg and in the menu, under contacts, is Top up credit.
> You have to give card details to set up, but after that they just ask for the last 4 nos and the 3 security nos on back and its easy to do anytime - well in the UK it is.


I think we have that.
Wifey's bought a really expensive super duper phone that does everything.
It takes photos, has the net, GPS, all sorts of stuff, it might even send texts and make calls like mine as well. 
She'd run out of internet credit and wanted more, but the money she paid also seems to have come off her phone credit as well.
I don't touch the thing, but I'll tell her what you said.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow. A new side of Gillian...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems that YOU are the one looking for trouble and REAL trouble. Lyn turned out to be innocent this time.


ooops!
I'm sorry, Gillian, i'll be good.
How's Oli?
(he says trying to change the subject.)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it is.
> Again.
> Not much chance of lightning in Our Cold Dark Room.
> Though it would help us see if there _is _a ceiling.
> Guess so, as i've never seen the moon or stars in here.
> Someone climb a wall.


Well, I tried. Got a few meters up and hit a rocky outcrop. It seems to be a sort of shelf, and now I'm sitting on it. Hey! Something dripped on me- oh, COOL: a stalagtite!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we have that.
> Wifey's bought a really expensive super duper phone that does everything.
> It takes photos, has the net, GPS, all sorts of stuff, it might even send texts and make calls like mine as well.
> She'd run out of internet credit and wanted more, but the money she paid also seems to have come off her phone credit as well.
> I don't touch the thing, but I'll tell her what you said.


Mine isn't a fancy phone but has internet if I want it, and using it does deduct from phone credit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I tried. Got a few meters up and hit a rocky outcrop. It seems to be a sort of shelf, and now I'm sitting on it. Hey! Something dripped on me- oh, COOL: a stalagtite!!!!


Crikey!
I thought it was a room, it seems to be The Cold Dark Cave.
That _is_ cool, (or Cold, actually), I love caves and stalactites.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mine isn't a fancy phone but has internet if I want it, and using it does deduct from phone credit.


She's got separate credit for different things and pays for Gigas of internet credit at a time. 
Or something.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Well, I tried. Got a few meters up and hit a rocky outcrop. It seems to be a sort of shelf, and now I'm sitting on it. Hey! Something dripped on me- oh, COOL: a stalagtite!!!!


I used to have a geog teacher in school and he said the way to remember the difference between stalagmites and stalactites is
mites go up
tites go down

he was a a bit pervy but I've never forgotten it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's got separate credit for different things and pays for Gigas of internet credit at a time.
> Or something.


Lost me! But she may still be able to use the phone to top up.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. A new side of Gillian...


Adam bullies me via Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to have a geog teacher in school and he said the way to remember the difference between stalagmites and stalactites is
> mites go up
> tites go down
> 
> he was a a bit pervy but I've never forgotten it!


Yes, he was a bit, wasn't he?
I always teach a stalactite clings tight to the roof.
A stalagmite might grow up to join it.
And form a pillar.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Adam bullies me via Gillian.


You need a champion....But I'm not getting in Gillians way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Adam bullies me via Gillian.


No! no ! no !no! no !NO!
yes.
A bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You need a champion....But I'm not getting in Gillians way!


Very wise. 
Gillian's great.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very wise.
> Gillian's great.


Yes she is. And a valued friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes she is. And a valued friend.


Hurrah to that!
Have some points.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You need a champion....But I'm not getting in Gillians way!


Thanks Ed!!!

(but I understand she is a force to be reckoned with - as well as a good friend)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No! no ! no !no! no !NO!
> yes.
> A bit.


If I sit very quiet hopefully Gillian won't find me in the dark.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems that YOU are the one looking for trouble and REAL trouble. Lyn turned out to be innocent this time.


I've just found this post - Thank you Gillian!
Yes it is Adam that's cruising for a bruising!
But as I'm not a violent person, I'll let him off this time as he was just trying to persuade you to join us.

p.s. I'm always innocent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just found this post - Thank you Gillian!
> Yes it is Adam that's cruising for a bruising!
> But as I'm not a violent person, I'll let him off this time as he was just trying to persuade you to join us.
> 
> p.s. I'm always innocent!


Phew.
Sadly, Gillian might not see all these posts saying how much we all like her.
P.S. I'm always innocent, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Phew.
> Sadly, Gillian might not see all these posts saying how much we all like her.
> P.S. I'm always innocent, too.


We'll have to make sure she reads them tomorrow.

P.S. very hard to believe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What answer did the Danish Nobel physicist, Niels Bohr give when asked ," Why have you got a horseshoe on your wall ?"


----------



## spud's_mum

Love these!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What answer did the Danish Nobel physicist, Niels Bohr give when asked ," Why have you got a horseshoe on your wall ?"


"'cause I want to give my children a stable home"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> "'cause I want to give my children a stable home"


Nope.
Nor to prevent mal de mare.


----------



## spud's_mum

Sorry for the spam.
What ones can you relate to?
I can relate to all of them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First one: I would get up.
Second : 1.989 x 10 ^ 30 Kg.
Third : What's hand sanitizer? Soap?
Fourth : I relate to totally.
Fifth : Hide under the covers with a torch, a Mars Bar and a book.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First one: I would get up.
> Second : 1.989 x 10 ^ 30 Kg.
> Third : What's hand sanitizer? Soap?
> Fourth : I relate to totally.
> Fifth : Hide under the covers with a torch, a Mars Bar and a book.


Book? What's a book?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Book? What's a book?


Mmmmm.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Third : What's hand sanitizer? Soap?
> .


Hand sanitizer is bloody awful stuff haha. Alcohol based rubs that clean your hands without water.


----------



## meech008

Also, hello everyone  hope everyone is having a MARVELOUS day! I know I am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hand sanitizer is bloody awful stuff haha. Alcohol based rubs that clean your hands without water.


Yeah, I use it to clean up after Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Also, hello everyone  hope everyone is having a MARVELOUS day! I know I am


Glad you're having a good day.
Me too.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I use it to clean up after Tidgy.


I hate it, it's a necessary evil but soooo drying


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you're having a good day.
> Me too.


Today has just been peaceful, I rarely get to spend much time with my husband lately because he works 11p-7a and I have school and clinic but I got to spend a few hours with him this morning and it really put a good start to my day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today has just been peaceful, I rarely get to spend much time with my husband lately because he works 11p-7a and I have school and clinic but I got to spend a few hours with him this morning and it really put a good start to my day


Bit of time with your partner, peaceful day, all's right with the world!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit of time with your partner, peaceful day, all's right with the world!


Too true  nice slow day at the hospital which is boring but good. Nobody is getting hurt enough to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Too true  nice slow day at the hospital which is boring but good. Nobody is getting hurt enough to go.


Let's hope they keep it up!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Let's hope they keep it up!


Absolutely! Just chillin in my own cold dark room. Wish you guys could join me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Absolutely! Just chillin in my own cold dark room. Wish you guys could join me!


Now I'm confused.
Thought you were here in The Cold Dark Room.
How can you be in two places at once?


----------



## meech008

I have 2 cold dark rooms. This one here is far superior however. Also, I'm ridiculously fast and it only SEEMS as if I'm in 2 places at once


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have 2 cold dark rooms. This one here is far superior however. Also, I'm ridiculously fast and it only SEEMS as if I'm in 2 places at once


Oh, that's fine.
Now i understand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night. I just woke up in a corner and I've gotta be getting home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night. I just woke up in a corner and I've gotta be getting home.


Night, night,
Sleep well.
Hurry back.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night. I just woke up in a corner and I've gotta be getting home.


Night night Ed safe journey home
see you soon!


----------



## meech008

I've literally been doodling on the white boats for an hour now. No patients.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've literally been doodling on the white boats for an hour now. No patients.


White boats ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I've literally been doodling on the white boats for an hour now. No patients.


So when you've no patients to doodle on you use the white boats?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobel physicist Niels Bohr replied when asked why he had a horseshoe on his wall:
" Of course I don't believe in it...... But I understand that it brings you luck whether you believe in it or not."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobel physicist Niels Bohr replied when asked why he had a horseshoe on his wall:
> " Of course I don't believe in it...... But I understand that it brings you luck whether you believe in it or not."


I wondered if it was something to do with luck but thought it was too obvious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bohr also said about quantum physics "If you're not shocked by it, then you haven't understood it."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The great English actress Edith Evans bought a Renoir, which even then, in the 1930's, was rather valuable.
A friend was having tea with her and said, "Edith, have Sotheby's or Christie's delivered the Renoir yet ?"
To which she replied, " Yes, it's here."
"Well, could i see it?"
"It's over thair"
And very low down on the wall was the Renoir and the guest had to even lift a curtain to get a proper look at it.
The friend said, "Well, it's lovely, but why did you hang it there?"
Edith answered, "There was a hook."


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now,
so I'll see all you lovely people, and Adam,
sometime tomorrow.
Have fun and keep smiling
Night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now,
> so I'll see all you lovely people, and Adam,
> sometime tomorrow.
> Have fun and keep smiling
> Night night!


Charming. 
Sleep well. 
Gillllllliiiiiiiaaaaaaannnnn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who invented the long-distance aircraft-towed glider and helped promote its use in warfare?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> White boats ?





Lyn W said:


> So when you've no patients to doodle on you use the white boats?


Bahahahahaha guess I could have used the spell check. White BOARDS. Though, boats would have been awesome.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who invented the long-distance aircraft-towed glider and helped promote its use in warfare?


Good question. One I haven't got a clue on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bahahahahaha guess I could have used the spell check. White BOARDS. Though, boats would have been awesome.


Boats more interesting for sure.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boats more interesting for sure.


Absolutely, and I'm never allowed to doodle on patients :-( I do awesome doodles. Mostly of sailboats


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> What I wasn't told is that later in life I would be re visited by the pains.
> Everything that ever hurt is now back to haunt me.


Retire young they say…


What a bunch of has-been announcers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20150630-the-swedish-cheese-that-cant-be-moved

Yuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyy! 
And interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Absolutely, and I'm never allowed to doodle on patients :-( I do awesome doodles. Mostly of sailboats


But doodling sailboats _on _sailboats!
that would be awesome.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But doodling sailboats _on _sailboats!
> that would be awesome.


That would be the best! I love sailboats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That would be the best! I love sailboats


Me, too.
Yachting, sailing, sinking, all good.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

meech008 said:


> Absolutely, and I'm never allowed to doodle on patients :-( I do awesome doodles. Mostly of sailboats





Here doodle on this patient


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 140989
> 
> Here doodle on this patient


As thin as I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An hour and nobody's said anything
Or I've gone deaf.
*HELLO !*
HELLO !
_HELLO !_
*Hello !*
Hello !
_Hello !_
Love the echoes.
I'll get some sleep. 
There must be a spare corner and a spare armadillo about somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night all.


Night


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Went kayaking today. Quiet water, basking turtles, two swans, blue herons, a hawk, swallows, leaping fish... Followed by a very long nap in the heat of the day. Now to play catch up on undone projects.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

That hum you hear in the cold dark room, that's my sewing machine


----------



## Moozillion

johnsonnboswell said:


> That hum you hear in the cold dark room, that's my sewing machine


COOL!!! 
Whatcha makin'?


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Making a black rayon baby carrying sling for my month old granddaughter. Wish I could do a rolled hem, here! Just finished binding a quilt.


----------



## Moozillion

johnsonnboswell said:


> Making a black rayon baby carrying sling for my month old granddaughter. Wish I could do a rolled hem, here! Just finished binding a quilt.


Neat!
I'm not much of a seamstress, but I'm planning on making myself some simple dresses after I retire in October and have some time! 
I've done some machined quilts but my arthritis won't let me comfortably quilt by hand. But there's always a work-around! 
Good night, All!


----------



## johnsonnboswell

I mostly machine quilt these days.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all, no mail call today. 
just popped in to feed fluffy and have a quick coffee, boss man due in work today so no goofing off for me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning from Americas South East coast.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning from Americas South East coast.


Good morning from a dry but grey South Wales!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Why hello, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why hello, Lyn!


...and how's my favourite person in Florida today!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks.
Good, actually.
I went to bed early and Chester let me sleep...For the most part.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> Good, actually.
> I went to bed early and Chester let me sleep...For the most part.


Not banished to the sofa again then?
I had a good sleep too - although dreamt about school which isn't good when you're on hols!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. It doesn't seem fair at all.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. It doesn't seem fair at all.


Must have been on my mind.
Have you got a 3 or 4 dayer in work this week?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Four days.
Geez. Another newby with a coil bulb.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe I can work the whole four days and not call in sick?
What interesting things have you been doing with your time?


----------



## johnandjade

well surprise surprise it's wetter than an otters pocket in Scotland again!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well surprise surprise it's wetter than an otters pocket in Scotland again!


It's grey but dry here - tomorrow supposed to be sunny!!
I thought your boss was watching today. Are you on a break?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's grey but dry here - tomorrow supposed to be sunny!!
> I thought your boss was watching today. Are you on a break?




skiving lol. only sun i see here is in the form of the newspaper!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I can work the whole four days and not call in sick?
> What interesting things have you been doing with your time?


Sorry Ed just seen this.
Nothing interesting for me just playing catch up with lots of house stuff.
Weathers been awful - seems the Jet stream is right over UK for the foreseeable so sunny days will be few and far between.
Hoping to get builders in for new roof if we have a dry enough spell


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> skiving lol. only sun i see here is in the form of the newspaper!


Well that should help you keep abreast of the news!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Four days.
> Geez. Another newby with a coil bulb.


I know there should be a giant warning on the home page, but an easy mistake if you've not done homework first,
Thankfully I found this place before I went to pet shops.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Good morning from Central New York. It's going to be another hot day today, followed by a very hot day tomorrow. It's Viennese coffee weather - and I don't even drink coffee. 

I'm off to walk with the dog while it's still a kindness to her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Went kayaking today. Quiet water, basking turtles, two swans, blue herons, a hawk, swallows, leaping fish... Followed by a very long nap in the heat of the day. Now to play catch up on undone projects.


Crikey!
Your kayak must have been pretty crowded with all those animals.
Sounds a lovely day, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> That hum you hear in the cold dark room, that's my sewing machine


Welcome to the sewing machine.
We haven't got one of those.
But they might be cutting off the electric unless wifey pays the bill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning all, no mail call today.
> just popped in to feed fluffy and have a quick coffee, boss man due in work today so no goofing off for me


Fluffy has been rolling in duck feathers.
Fluffier than before, now.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> If I sit very quiet hopefully Gillian won't find me in the dark.


Hi Lyn. 

What?! A MILITARY WOMAN not being able to find you in the dark? You've got to be joking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning from Americas South East coast.


And a good morning from Morocco's Atlas mountains. 
And from The Cold Dark Room, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and how's my favourite person in Florida today!


Johnny Depp?
Is _he_ in here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Four days.
> Geez. Another newby with a coil bulb.


Not too many white bits in substrate recently.
But I'm on my guard.


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> Good morning from Central New York. It's going to be another hot day today, followed by a very hot day tomorrow. It's Viennese coffee weather - and I don't even drink coffee.
> 
> I'm off to walk with the dog while it's still a kindness to her.


I'll swap weather with you for a day!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn.
> 
> What?! A MILITARY WOMAN not being able to find you in the dark? You've got to be joking.


You have night vision goggles too Gillian?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Johnny Depp?
> Is _he_ in here?


Ooh I hope so! In his pirates costume!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn.
> 
> What?! A MILITARY WOMAN not being able to find you in the dark? You've got to be joking.


Afternoon, Gillian, while you're at it I've misplaced three armadillos, two hedgehogs and a duck.
Bonus points if you find them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon CDRers hope you are all well this fine Autumn morning!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, while you're at it I've misplaced three armadillos, two hedgehogs and a duck.
> Bonus points if you find them.


That snow leopard hasn't arrived has it? It may just be coincidence that several animals are missing but...................?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, while you're at it I've misplaced three armadillos, two hedgehogs and a duck.
> Bonus points if you find them.



I think i saw a man run off with them, he was shouting something about the day you almost caught jack sparrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Indeed, good morning denizens of The Cold Dark Room.
Still summer here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think i saw a man run off with them, he was shouting something about the day you almost caught jack sparrow


It was Johnny Depp, wasn't it?
I'll just get after him.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, good morning denizens of The Cold Dark Room.
> Still summer here.


We thought we'd give it a miss this year - save money on sun cream, hats flip flops etc so we can give it to the poor energy companies instead.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It wasn't Johnny Depp, was it?


If it was I'm running after him! Where's my daps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We thought we'd give it a miss this year - save money on sun cream, hats flip flops etc so we can give it to the poor energy companies instead.


Yeah, I feel so sorry for them.
What is it in the UK now?
Heat or eat.


----------



## johnandjade

lunchtime in uk, i get a great lunch hour... its only half an hour lol. 
shouldn't be hard to catch the armadillo thief, he only has one leg... hes just running in circles


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I feel so sorry for them.
> What is it in the UK now?
> Heat or eat.


Well if we all swallowed radium tablets we could do both and wouldn't need night vision goggles to see you all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Germans first invented aircraft-towed gliders ( I didn't realize gliders _had _toes).
But long distance ones were first pioneered by Barbara Cartland who also promoted their use as an alternative to paratroopers behind enemy lines in WWII.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> lunchtime in uk, i get a great lunch hour... its only half an hour lol.
> shouldn't be hard to catch the armadillo thief, he only has one leg... hes just running in circles


If he is a thief we should break his other one, but then it would never stand up in court


----------



## meech008

Good morning from the east coast in the states  hope everyone is having a pleasant day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well if we all swallowed radium tablets we could do both and wouldn't need night vision goggles to see you all


A bit rad-ical


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Germans first invented aircraft-towed gliders ( I didn't realize gliders _had _toes).
> But long distance ones were first pioneered by Barbara Cartland who also promoted their use as an alternative to paratroopers behind enemy lines in WWII.


Barbara Cartland of the rubbish books and big pink fluffy dresses?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning from the east coast in the states  hope everyone is having a pleasant day


Morning, Michelle.
Just catching a thief in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Barbara Cartland of the rubbish books and big pink fluffy dresses?


The same.
Clive James once described her face as two dead crows smashed into The White Cliffs of Dover.


----------



## johnandjade

ah well lunch hlf hr over, back to a cold, dark, wet workshop 

why are pirates called pirates???

because they AAARRRRGGGGHHH!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ah well lunch hlf hr over, back to a cold, dark, wet workshop
> 
> why are pirates called pirates???
> 
> because they AAARRRRGGGGHHH!


Suitably bizarre for The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit rad-ical


I nu - clear as crystal you'd say something like that


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ah well lunch hlf hr over, back to a cold, dark, wet workshop
> 
> why are pirates called pirates???
> 
> because they AAARRRRGGGGHHH!


What do lady pirates wear?
A Braarrrrrgggghhhh!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Suitably bizarre for The Cold Dark Room.


You mean bizaarrggghhhh!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> Just catching a thief in The Cold Dark Room.


Is it Johnny Depp?! If I catch him can I keep him?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Is it Johnny Depp?! If I catch him can I keep him?


Nope I saw him first!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I nu - clear as crystal you'd say something like that


I would, I so topeical and all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You mean bizaarrggghhhh!!!


Yep, missed that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it Johnny Depp?! If I catch him can I keep him?





Lyn W said:


> Nope I saw him first!


Actually, I think John did.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would, I so topeical and all.


You're a true fissionary!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I think John did.


Yeah well he's not bothered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're a true fissionary!


Ionestly don't know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah well he's not bothered.


Whoever's the most adeppt at catching him, keep him.
I just deppend on you to depposit my animals back In the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

Dang, I've always wanted a pirate


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Retire young they say…
> View attachment 140985
> 
> What a bunch of has-been announcers!



I stopped watching when they forced Bodacious into retirement for the safety of the riders. Personally, I would've made him like the final boss.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ionestly don't know.


I once read a book about helium
I couldn't put it down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Dang, I've always wanted a pirate


You or Lyn can keep him when you catch him, fight over him, share him, I don't mind.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whoever's the most adeppt at catching him, keep him.
> I just deppend on you to depposit my animals back In the Cold Dark Room.


..and report him to the depputy sheriff?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I stopped watching when they forced Bodacious into retirement for the safety of the riders. Personally, I would've made him like the final boss.


Bodacious was a prize bull ?


----------



## jaizei

Good of place as anywhere for this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once read a book about helium
> I couldn't put it down.


That must have been uplifting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bodacious was a prize bull ?


Went from Bodacious to delicious probably!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141018
> 
> 
> 
> Good of place as anywhere for this.


Lovely Add him to the armadillos hedgehogs ducks .......etc he's welcome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..and report him to the depputy sheriff?


Or The Cold Dark Room's indeppendent judiciary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141018
> 
> 
> 
> Good of place as anywhere for this.


He's certainly welcome.
(as are you).


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bodacious was a prize bull ?




Probably the most famous bull ever. He started doing this trick where he broke the riders faces.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That must have been uplifting.


Certainly raisied a few laughs.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Probably the most famous bull ever. He started doing this trick where he broke the riders faces.


....oh how they laughed! Well they would have if they could


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141018
> 
> 
> 
> Good of place as anywhere for this.


I'm new to this but is that a gopher tortoise? (don't laugh if I'm wrong)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Probably the most famous bull ever. He started doing this trick where he broke the riders faces.


Bravo!
And bully for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm new to this but is that a gopher tortoise? (don't laugh if I'm wrong)


We won't laugh.
I'll gopher that, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Talking if which I have to leave this place of jollity and gopher a while.
But in the words of Arnie 'I'll be back'
See you later alligators!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Talking if which I have to leave this place of jollity and gopher a while.
> But in the words of Arnie 'I'll be back'
> See you later alligators!


Oh, no, not alligators as well!
This place is getting overcrowded. 
In a while, crocodile. 
Oh, no!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bodacious was a prize bull ?


We had a dog named after bodacious. Very impressive animal (the bull not the dog)


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Went from Bodacious to delicious probably!


If I remember correctly. They're selling his sperm  first few rounds went for millions if I've been told correctly


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'm new to this but is that a gopher tortoise? (don't laugh if I'm wrong)



It's a water turtle, maybe a slider. Im horrible at id'ing water turtles without a dichotomous key in front of me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> If I remember correctly. They're selling his sperm  first few rounds went for millions if I've been told correctly


Goodness! 
Can't think what else to say, for a change!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Can't think what else to say, for a change!


My goodness  I've never had that happen before!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My goodness  I've never had that happen before!


It's very rare for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When asked in a radio interview, "Would you say that the barriers of the British class system have broken down?"
Dame Barbara Cartland replied," Of course they have or I wouldn't be here talking to someone like you."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What answer did the Spanish general and political leader Ramon Blanco Eranas Riera y Polo give on his deathbed to the priest when asked;
"Do you forgive your enemies ?"


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What answer did the Spanish general and political leader Ramon Blanco Eranas Riera y Polo give on his deathbed to the priest when asked;
> "Do you forgive your enemies ?"


No? Yes? What enemies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No? Yes? What enemies?


Kind of your first and third answer together, so worth some points.
He said, "I don't have any enemies, I've had them all shot."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A small group of celebrities were sitting in the green room of a TV studio waiting to have their turns on a chat show.
The TV presenter Nicholas Parsons was doing most of the talking.
After a while everyone noticed that the comedian Paul Merton had been writing on a piece of paper for a long time.
"What's that you're writing, Paul?", asked Parsons curiously.
"It's a suicide note", replied Merton who had been suffering from depression.
"oh,... i..." stuttered Parsons.
At which point Merton passed him the pen and paper and said, "Sign here".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did the Roman genius Pliny the Elder suggest "eating the heart of a black jackass, outside, on the second day of the moon" would cure ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did the Roman genius Pliny the Elder suggest "eating the heart of a black jackass, outside, on the second day of the moon" would cure ?




hunger


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hunger


Weelll, technically, I suppose.
But not what's written on the card.
(though it's difficult to make out in The Cold Dark Room, I'll admit.)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weelll, technically, I suppose.
> But not what's written on the card.
> (though it's difficult to make out in The Cold Dark Room, I'll admit.)


 infertility?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> infertility?


Nope.


----------



## johnandjade

droughts?


----------



## jaizei

Boredom?


----------



## johnandjade

can you tell I know nothing about history lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, it was epilepsy.
Other cures collected by Pliny the Elder for this included a camel's brain, dried and taken with honey, lightly poached bear's testicles or, _in extremis, _a draught of gladiator's blood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He also suggested linen or papyrus touched between the legs cured incontinence. 
Another cure for this was to knock back a glass of sweet wine mixed liberally with the ash of a burnt pig's willy while urinating in your, or your neighbours dog's bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was a cream made from pig's lard and the rust from a chariot's wheel used to cure ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Greetings. 
It's lunch time.
It's rather crowded in here today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings.
> It's lunch time.
> It's rather crowded in here today.


Always room for you, Ed.
And there are no coiled or compact bulbs in here, guaranteed.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings.
> It's lunch time.
> It's rather crowded in here today.


 
toothache?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> toothache?


Lower.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did the Roman genius Pliny the Elder suggest "eating the heart of a black jackass, outside, on the second day of the moon" would cure ?


I remember this from a course I went on - it's epilepsy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lower.




(deep voice) toothache? lol

stomach pains?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I remember this from a course I went on - it's epilepsy!


Damn to late I just scrolled through and you've given the answer. Never mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (deep voice) toothache? lol
> 
> stomach pains?


Lower still.
very funny. 
Just got to go out and buy a rusty chariot wheel.
Back in ten.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lower still.
> very funny.
> Just got to go out and buy a rusty chariot wheel.
> Back in ten.




gout?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He also suggested linen or papyrus touched between the legs cured incontinence.
> Another cure for this was to knock back a glass of sweet wine mixed liberally with the ash of a burnt pig's willy while urinating in your, or your neighbours dog's bed.


...........and we complain about the NHS!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always room for you, Ed.
> And there are no coiled or compact bulbs in here, guaranteed.


C.F.Ls are my Kryptonite!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi SuperEd hows your day going?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi SuperEd hows your day going?


Super. As a matter of fact. Miss Lyn.
And you?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Super. As a matter of fact. Miss Lyn.
> And you?


Good thanks Had a walk along a canal to collect dandies for Lola, then back through the park, a bit of shopping then managed to put Lola out for half hour before the rain started again. Just chilling now and trying to work up the enthusiasm to go up in my attic to sort it out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be back later. Lunch is over.
I'll see myself out.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be back later. Lunch is over.
> I'll see myself out.


Bye bye!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> (deep voice) toothache? lol
> 
> stomach pains?


I always remember being in a play when I was in school and a boy called Elwyn mumbled his lines so our teacher shouted 'Higher!' and
we all fell about the place when he said the same lines but in a very high voice! Thing is - he wasn't actually trying to be funny!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I always remember being in a play when I was in school and a boy called Elwyn mumbled his lines so our teacher shouted 'Higher!' and
> we all fell about the place when he said the same lines but in a very high voice! Thing is - he wasn't actually trying to be funny!



brilliant you don't want to know about my school says... problem child :/. but i came aqay with ok grades ... have yet to grow up however


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> brilliant you don't want to know about my school says... problem child :/. but i came aqay with ok grades ... have yet to grow up however


Growing old is compulsory
Growing up is optional
(Bob Monkhouse said that)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Growing old is compulsory
> Growing up is optional
> (Bob Monkhouse said that)




your only as old as you feel... thats why my wife has still to be born! 

... i just made that up lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> C.F.Ls are my Kryptonite!


Unfortunately, they're some tortoises Kryptonite as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Out of stock of rusty chariot wheels so I had to buy a hubcap from an old Fiat 127. 
back now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The answer to the last question, was it's a cream for piles.
Lovely.
Other cures involved the use of swan's fat, or the urine of a she goat.


----------



## johnandjade

i love Tuesdays!! the mrs works a hlf day... i've just got home from work, and shes made mac'n'cheese for tea ( us scots call lunch dinner and dinner tea) and..... shes making cookies as well!!! 

RESULT!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was a cream made from pig's lard and the rust from a chariot's wheel used to cure ?




wont be putting that cream on my cookies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i love Tuesdays!! the mrs works a hlf day... i've just got home from work, and shes made mac'n'cheese for tea ( us scots call lunch dinner and dinner tea) and..... shes making cookies as well!!!
> 
> RESULT!!!


Indeed.
Extra points for cheese, of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Out of stock of rusty chariot wheels so I had to buy a hubcap from an old Fiat 127.
> back now.


Thought you may have been able to get piles of them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a male foxes bits, tied around the forehead was a cure for headaches.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Thought you may have been able to get piles of them!


Too late again! I really must keep up!
Been looking for a frame pool that Lola could use at one sister's house if I go to another over the hols. A portable home for him.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a male foxes bits, tied around the forehead was a cure for headaches.


Not for the poor fox!
Also worked if your were trying to give someone the brush off....................that would make them keep their distance!


----------



## Lyn W

He was a very wealthy fox though - had plenty of land.
At least I heard he had a couple of achers


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a male foxes bits, tied around the forehead was a cure for headaches.




i'd loved to have seen this dudes kit bag...

'is there a doctor in the house!? this man has collapsed!!'....

'nobody move!!!' ( a man stands and walks forward with a suitcase full of god only knows what) 

'we'll just stick a seagulls foot in his ear and make him smell an armadillos arm pit... he'll be up and about in no time at all.' ( covers the collapsed man in sawdust, just for good measure)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The British honey bee and most other bees were wiped out by a strain of Spanish flu that occurred at the end of World War I and into 1919.
All the other bees the British have now are foreign imports or migrants.
Until one colony of the British Black Honey bee was found in 2012!
Hurrah!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He was a very wealthy fox though - had plenty of land.
> At least I heard he had a couple of achers




aww joke of the day!!! well played mam, well played!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The British honey bee and most other bees were wiped out by a strain of Spanish flu that occurred at the end of World War I and into 1919.
> All the other bees the British have now are foreign imports or migrants.
> Until one colony of the British Black Honey bee was found in 2012!
> Hurrah!




your forgetting the best kind...

boobies !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd loved to have seen this dudes kit bag...
> 
> 'is there a doctor in the house!? this man has collapsed!!'....
> 
> 'nobody move!!!' ( a man stands and walks forward with a suitcase full of god only knows what)
> 
> 'we'll just stick a seagulls foot in his ear and make him smell an armadillos arm pit... he'll be up and about in no time at all.' ( covers the collapsed man in sawdust, just for good measure)


He just wrote the books, based on his wisdom and learning.
And wot some bloke told him down the pub.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> your forgetting the best kind...
> 
> boobies !


There may be a stampede from certain gentlemen in Pretend Chat if they heard that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A man walked into a cake shop and said, "I'd like to buy a wasp, please."
The assistant said," What? We don't sell bees."
The guy said, "Well, there's one in your window."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He just wrote the books, based on his wisdom and learning.
> And wot some bloke told him down the pub.


He was very gullible .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If someone was choking on a piece of bread, Pliny the Elder recommended to place a piece of bread from the same loaf in each ear.
Bet that a slice of luck was needed with that one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If someone was choking on a piece of bread, Pliny the Elder recommended to place a piece of bread from the same loaf in each ear.
> Bet that a slice of luck was needed with that one.




it happened during a toast. i bread to think what happened:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pliny the Elder's keen sense of observation was to be the death of him.
As Vesuvius erupted on the 24th of August 79AD, Pliny, who had escaped, was overcome with curiosity and the desire to save his friends.
So, he returned by boat with a pillow tied to his face with a napkin to make an improvised crash-helmet/gas mask combo. 
He suffocated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it happened during a toast. i bread to think what happened:/


A half-baked idea, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ancient Britain was the only Province in the Roman Empire that needed a permanent garrison of troops. 
All the others more or less governed themselves.
The average strength of the Roman army was only about 150,000 men and about the same number of auxilliaries recruited from vassal states, but easily enough to deal with any problems.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to my attic - see you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to my attic - see you later!


Good luck, Cold and Dark up there, I expect.
Home from home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How many men were in the Danish army between 1104 and 1134 AD ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many men were in the Danish army between 1104 and 1134 AD ?


I don't know because thank God I wasn't there . I'm old but not that old .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know because thank God I wasn't there . I'm old but not that old .


No, it was a wee while ago.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many men were in the Danish army between 1104 and 1134 AD ?


10


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Back? how was the attic?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Back? how was the attic?


Its a nightmare really! Everything just gets dumped up there, school resources, magazines, house stuff, old boyfriends.....Still made a start on sorting it all out so will be having a visit to the local rubbish tip tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've been abandoned and Cold and Lonely for simply ages and ages in here.
And it's Dark.
Only Grandpa visited briefly, bless him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been abandoned and Cold and Lonely for simply ages and ages in here.
> And it's Dark.
> Only Grandpa visited briefly, bless him.


I've been over here the whole time. I'm just very quiet.
Sorry. But I am leaving now and I wont be back until the morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been abandoned and Cold and Lonely for simply ages and ages in here.
> And it's Dark.
> Only Grandpa visited briefly, bless him.


You could have come and helped me with the attic!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been over here the whole time. I'm just very quiet.
> Sorry. But I am leaving now and I wont be back until the morning.


OK Ed will see you in morning - put the kettle on!
Have good evening and take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 10


No, it was 7, so there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been over here the whole time. I'm just very quiet.
> Sorry. But I am leaving now and I wont be back until the morning.


C U in the morning.
Don't forget to say something so i know i'm not alone.
Night night.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it was 7, so there.


3 out! I was being flippant but that must be worth some points?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could have come and helped me with the attic!


I was feeding all the animals.
There's so many now.
I need a clear out, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 3 out! I was being flippant but that must be worth some points?


7


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ancient Britain was the only Province in the Roman Empire that needed a permanent garrison of troops.
> All the others more or less governed themselves.
> The average strength of the Roman army was only about 150,000 men and about the same number of auxilliaries recruited from vassal states, but easily enough to deal with any problems.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi guys  
Ben Franklin said, "Most people die at 25 and aren't buried until they're 75."
Gosh darn 

What's going on? Everyone still here?
I popped my shoulder out today...


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi guys
> Ben Franklin said, "Most people die at 25 and aren't buried until they're 75."



aka YOLO


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished sulking.
Who has the fourth largest navy, in terms of numbers of boats, in the world ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi guys
> Ben Franklin said, "Most people die at 25 and aren't buried until they're 75."
> Gosh darn
> 
> What's going on? Everyone still here?
> I popped my shoulder out today...


It's dark and no one can find the door.
Ouch, indeed.
Hope it's okay now.
And welcome back.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> aka YOLO


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished sulking.
> Who has the fourth largest navy, in terms of numbers of boats, in the world ?


Um, Britain had a mighty large navy... A 'few' years ago. Don't know what it's like now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's dark and no one can find the door.
> Ouch, indeed.
> Hope it's okay now.
> And welcome back.


HAHAH! Right. They come in, and disappear from the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Um, Britain had a mighty large navy... A 'few' years ago. Don't know what it's like now.


Rubbish.
Not you, the British navy, now tiny.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rubbish.
> Not you, the British navy, now tiny.


Don't tell everyone - they'll invade us! Its OK for you sat over there!


----------



## meech008

Evening all!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished sulking.
> Who has the fourth largest navy, in terms of numbers of boats, in the world ?


Fiji


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Evening all!


Evening to you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't tell everyone - they'll invade us! Its OK for you sat over there!


I think ours is probably worse.
Um, a fleeting visit from Yellow there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening all!


Evening.Michelle.
At work ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished sulking.
> Who has the fourth largest navy, in terms of numbers of boats, in the world ?



It's either Disney or North Korea. Debateable, really as to which is worse.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> HAHAH! Right. They come in, and disappear from the world.


We are let out for good behaviour occasionally, but I think we've become institutionalised and scurry back.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening.Michelle.
> At work ?


Nope, just got home from class  a day off today so to speak. How are you today? and wifey? And Tidgy? 


Lyn W said:


> Evening to you too!


How are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think ours is probably worse.
> Um, a fleeting visit from Yellow there.


Pity the place is such a mess its a wonder she didn't deck one of us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's either Disney or North Korea. Debateable, really as to which is worse.


Disney is what I've got.
10 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Nope, just got home from class  a day off today so to speak. How are you today? and wifey? And Tidgy?
> 
> How are you today?


I'm t'riffic, smashing, great, wifey's counting things and Tidgy's had a quiet day and is now sleeping soundly.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It's either Disney or North Korea. Debateable, really as to which is worse.


Disney, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pity the place is such a mess its a wonder she didn't deck one of us


I mast protest!


----------



## Lyn W

Ok if your going to be petty, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Swiss army are responsible for the murders of 24 people a year. Probably as although they have only a small standing army the whole male population has to do military service, as part of the militia. Every man is issued with a fully automatic military assault rifle that is kept locked up at home and exactly 72 rounds of ammunition. So Switzerland has the third highest rate of gun deaths a year per head of population of any country in the world. 
They do also have a navy despite being landlocked. 
Switzerland also has four official languages none of which are used on their stamps. 
The stamps use Latin. "Helvetia".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok if your going to be petty, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


I can be stern, or else bow out of the argument.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can be stern, or else bow out of the argument.


Moor often that knot I can't fathom you out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's not im port ant. 
Boom! Boom!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How do some armies in the world ( such as the US army in Vietnam) stop there wounded from swallowing their tongues ?


----------



## Lyn W

It's aboat time you seased the day and don't give in to pier pressure.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How do some armies in the world ( such as the US army in Vietnam) stop there wounded from swallowing their tongues ?


Cut them out?


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello guys 
Finally did 2 French plaits NEATLY on myself


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys
> Finally did 2 French plaits NEATLY on myself


It's hard to braid your own hair! Good job, then


----------



## spud's_mum

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's hard to braid your own hair! Good job, then


Thank you 
Before it would always be messy and loose but now I can do it tight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Cut them out?


Bilge. 
That would be a little excessive.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How do some armies in the world ( such as the US army in Vietnam) stop there wounded from swallowing their tongues ?


Staple or nail them down?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys
> Finally did 2 French plaits NEATLY on myself


Is that what you've been doing all day ?
Anyway, well done and tell us what you ate for breakfast and I forgot to ask how that nasty girl was yesterday.


----------



## spud's_mum

Me and my little brother decided to up-cycle the old furniture books 
We cut out bits of furniture and made a room of our own out if it 

Then we even cut out people from clothing magazines 

Here's my master piece haha 


Took us hours to fill the page and make it look right but it kept us bust and quiet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Staple or nail them down?


Yep, pretty much.
Safety pin them to the cheeks.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that what you've been doing all day ?
> Anyway, well done and tell us what you ate for breakfast and I forgot to ask how that nasty girl was yesterday.


She didn't say a thing!
Much to my delight but tbh I would have roasted her if she did so she knows better than that 

And I had chips for breakfast at lunch time... Another healthy brunch haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Me and my little brother decided to up-cycle the old furniture books
> We cut out bits of furniture and made a room of our own out if it
> 
> Then we even cut out people from clothing magazines
> 
> Here's my master piece haha
> View attachment 141072
> 
> Took us hours to fill the page and make it look right but it kept us bust and quiet.


Looks good, though I think the little girl is about to scream on seeing the giant hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> She didn't say a thing!
> Much to my delight but tbh I would have roasted her if she did so she knows better than that
> 
> And I had chips for breakfast at lunch time... Another healthy brunch haha


A step up from ice cream.


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and I baked scones today but I realised that we didn't have a cutter so I had to use an egg cup for the round shape which meant they were tiny... And then I managed to burn them... They look.... Delightful? Haha


Then I ate half... 
Last time I made them they were perfect


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bilge.
> That would be a little excessive.


Extremely - Enough to turn anyone into an aquaholic


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm actually quite a good cook... 
You probably won't believe me from today's performance though 

My scones are more like stones


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, pretty much.
> Safety pin them to the cheeks.


Eughh!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A step up from ice cream.



What? I don't think it gets better than ice cream.


----------



## jaizei

In completely unrelated news, I think I'm gonna dye my hair blue.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm actually quite a good cook...
> You probably won't believe me from today's performance though
> 
> My scones are more like stones


Shape doesn't matter they all go down the same way.They look great I bet with some cream and jam they'd be lovely


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> In completely unrelated news, I think I'm gonna dye my hair blue.


What shade?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and I baked scones today but I realised that we didn't have a cutter so I had to use an egg cup for the round shape which meant they were tiny... And then I managed to burn them... They look.... Delightful? Haha
> View attachment 141073
> 
> Then I ate half...
> Last time I made them they were perfect


Well, we'd still like to try them here in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## spud's_mum

I also come with some sad news 

Our poor little hammy is just about breathing and is dying very slowly  if he isn't dead by tomorrow I we will have to do the unthinkable... Take him to be euthanised  he is 3 years old and we think he has cancer (his stomach is swollen HUGE. He gets stuck in his back and can't open his eyes  I do love the little fella and hate to see him like this


----------



## spud's_mum

So those are the reasons that I have not been in here.



... That and I've been on minecraft a lot aswell ._.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> In completely unrelated news, I think I'm gonna dye my hair blue.


At the moment it's ?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I also come with some sad news
> 
> Our poor little hammy is just about breathing and is dying very slowly  if he isn't dead by tomorrow I we will have to do the unthinkable... Take him to be euthanised  he is 3 years old and we think he has cancer (his stomach is swollen HUGE. He gets stuck in his back and can't open his eyes  I do love the little fella and hate to see him like this


If he is suffering it will be sad but the kindest thing to do.


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and spud hit 700 followers on Instagram today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I also come with some sad news
> 
> Our poor little hammy is just about breathing and is dying very slowly  if he isn't dead by tomorrow I we will have to do the unthinkable... Take him to be euthanised  he is 3 years old and we think he has cancer (his stomach is swollen HUGE. He gets stuck in his back and can't open his eyes  I do love the little fella and hate to see him like this


very sad, but as you know, 3 years is about it for most hamsters. 
Poor little guy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, we'd still like to try them here in The Cold Dark Room.


Yup it won't matter what shape cos we can't see them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and spud hit 700 followers on Instagram today


Hurray for Spud! 
Again.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just getting into bed and going to watch something on Netflix 

Any suggestions on what to watch?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just getting into bed and going to watch something on Netflix
> 
> Any suggestions on what to watch?


The time?


----------



## spud's_mum

Someone please buy me these Leo's! 
I want them soooo bad!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray for Spud!
> Again.



Just think, it could be 701. *nudge*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just getting into bed and going to watch something on Netflix
> 
> Any suggestions on what to watch?


I don't even know what Netflix is.
Films ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't even know what Netflix is.
> Films ?


Yeah


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> What shade?



Not sure/probably just a vivid blue, something like this:




I think regardless of what I shoot for, there's a significant chance it's gonna end up sea water green.


----------



## spud's_mum

My hair's gunna be so curly tomorrow 
I put a curl definition hair serum in and I'm sleeping in French plaits


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At the moment it's ?



Dark brown.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It takes a special woman to look good in blue hair.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Someone please buy me these Leo's!
> I want them soooo bad!
> View attachment 141077
> 
> View attachment 141078


My leo doesn't look anything like that? There he is in the avatar!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I fell in love with my wife's hair before I ever noticed the rest of her. Long and fluffy 1980s style.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Not sure/probably just a vivid blue, something like this:
> View attachment 141079
> 
> 
> 
> I think regardless of what I shoot for, there's a significant chance it's gonna end up sea water green.


Sea water green - like a mermaid


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If she had that elusive British accent she'd be the perfect woman. As it is she has a rather harsh Northern accent.
It's hard for my Southern ears to listen to, especially when she is yelling at me.


----------



## spud's_mum

Why can't I have zoella's hair 


... And face


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just think, it could be 701. *nudge*


I am NOT joining Instagram, not even for Spud.
Are you on Instagram ?
You could be 701.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> If she had that elusive British accent she'd be the perfect woman. As it is she has a rather harsh Northern accent.
> It's hard for my Southern ears to listen to, especially when she is yelling at me.


You could buy her a course of BBC elocution lessons for
your wedding anniversary - or would that be grounds for divorce?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am NOT joining Instagram, not even for Spud.
> Are you on Instagram ?
> You could be 701.


He has 705 now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah


Casablanca ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You could buy her a course of BBC elocution lessons for
> your wedding anniversary - or would that be grounds for divorce?


She doesn't actually know that I don't like it.
Some phrases like "Was it vicious?" And "Youz guys" give me a chill


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not sure/probably just a vivid blue, something like this:
> View attachment 141079
> 
> 
> 
> I think regardless of what I shoot for, there's a significant chance it's gonna end up sea water green.


Not sure about sea- green, but that blue is good.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She doesn't actually know that I don't like it.
> Some phrases like "Was it vicious?" And "Youz guys" give me a chill


Best say nothing then or your dinner will be in the dog.


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys, sleep tight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Dark brown.


Oh, those were the days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about sea- green, but that blue is good.


Green is my favourite colour, not all shades, but sea green and jades would be there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Best say nothing then or your dinner will be in the dog.


Oh. And she doesn't cook, either.
Nearly the perfect woman....


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys, sleep tight!


Night night enjoy your film


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys, sleep tight!


Good night.


----------



## Rutibegga

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some phrases like "Was it vicious?" And "Youz guys" give me a chill



Youz guyz? Is she from Philly?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh. And she doesn't cook, either.
> Nearly the perfect woman....


I've never felt the need to cook either, life's too short!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Rutibegga said:


> Youz guyz? Is she from Philly?


Connecticut. A beautiful place. Too bad it's full of Yankees!


----------



## Rutibegga

ZEROPILOT said:


> Connecticut. A beautiful place. Too bad it's full of Yankees!



Huh! I thought "youz" was Philly and NY only. Now I'm going to have to goad my friends from New Haven into saying it to see if it feels authentic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I fell in love with my wife's hair before I ever noticed the rest of her. Long and fluffy 1980s style.


my wifey's hair's great too.
Soft, wavy and blonde.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> my wifey's hair's great too.
> Soft, wavy and blonde.


...AND SHE has the voice!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Rutibegga said:


> Huh! I thought "youz" was Philly and NY only. Now I'm going to have to goad my friends from New Haven into saying it to see if it feels authentic.


They say it in Norwich!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If she had that elusive British accent she'd be the perfect woman. As it is she has a rather harsh Northern accent.
> It's hard for my Southern ears to listen to, especially when she is yelling at me.


I can assure you, Ed, that listening to a woman yelling at you in a posh English accent is no fun either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can assure you, Ed, that listening to a woman yelling at you in a posh English accent is no fun either.


Not even slightly more pleasant?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sea water green - like a mermaid


Mermaid's have blue black hair.
In my imagination at least.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm so hard to live with that anyone would yell at me in any language.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Why can't I have zoella's hair
> View attachment 141080
> 
> ... And face


er...... Zoella ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> er...... Zoella ?


.....just pretend you know and google her......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could buy her a course of BBC elocution lessons for
> your wedding anniversary - or would that be grounds for divorce?


Wifey used to teach elocution.
Probably cheaper than the BBC, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He has 705 now


Maybe Cameron will be 706.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys, sleep tight!


Night Spud's mum.
Mind the bugs don't bite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Green is my favourite colour, not all shades, but sea green and jades would be there.


I love green too.
the million shades of a forest canopy.
Beautiful.
But not really for people's hair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Youz guyz? Is she from Philly?


Hi, there and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Pull up an armadillo, or find a corner, grab a coffee and have a couple of points to start you off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never felt the need to cook either, life's too short!


Eat out, have servants, cold food, cheese, let wifey do it if she wants.
I do like to cook, but only about twice a year now.
i used to cook often, when i was dating, i was good, if i say so myself.
Got married, stopped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not even slightly more pleasant?


After 16 years, no, not a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm so hard to live with that anyone would yell at me in any language.


I find even yelling in Russian is sexy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....just pretend you know and google her......


OK.
Did.
Wish i hadn't bothered.


----------



## Lyn W

I rarely cooked even when dating; never met a man who says he's interested in my kitchen skills.
Can't remember who it was that said
'whoever said the way to a man's heart was through his stomach is aiming too high'
-possibly Mae West - but think she was right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I rarely cooked even when dating; never met a man who says he's interested in my kitchen skills.
> Can't remember who it was that said
> 'whoever said the way to a man's heart was through his stomach is aiming too high'
> -possibly Mae West - but think she was right!


Sad, but true, not Mae West, but I can't remember who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness, I fell a long way behind there. 
Keeping score and then i'm answering old posts when the people have already gone so a page of me appears.
Actually, that's good.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, I fell a long way behind there.
> Keeping score and then i'm answering old posts when the people have already gone so a page of me appears.
> Actually, that's good.


Less is more they say! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Less is more they say! ?


Whom ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whom ?


You know - 'they' !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Less is more they say! ?


Apparently, your quote was " aiming about 10" too high", and by Adrienne E. Gusoff, US teacher, humourist and greetings card writer.
Thanks Google.
Points ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You know - 'they' !!


Oh, them!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apparently, your quote was " aiming about 10" too high", and by Adrienne E. Gusoff, US teacher, humourist and greetings card writer.
> Thanks Google.
> Points ?


Definitely worth 2 points !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Definitely worth 2 points !


Hurray!
If a bit stingey.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to beddy byes now
so I wish you and Ed if he 's still around and anyone else
left, a very goodnight!


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!
> If a bit stingy.


OK then 3


----------



## Lyn W

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to beddy byes now
> so I wish you and Ed if he 's still around and anyone else
> left, a very goodnight!
> 
> OK then 3


Hurrrrrraaayyyy!!!
better.
I think Ed's sitting quietly in one of the corners again.
Sleep well.


----------



## meech008

I'm back! Totally nodded off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm back! Totally nodded off


Gosh, I've just been eating.supper. 
it's fine, it's gone quiet now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is attractive about the army of Costa Rica ?


----------



## jaizei

Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they're not there.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, I've just been eating.supper.
> it's fine, it's gone quiet now.


We'll just ate too! It must be late for supper over there!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is attractive about the army of Costa Rica ?


I didn't think they had one...... where do you get all of these good questions?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We'll just ate too! It must be late for supper over there!


It's 2.20 am here, i always eat a supper around now.
And you are correct for 10 points.
Costa Rica abolished its army in 1949 and is the only country in the world to have it written into the constitution that an army is prohibited. 
Recreational hunting is illegal and it's the only country in the world to meet all 5 measures of environmental sustainability.
Life expectancy is 79.5.
It is happy with 560 varieties of butterfly, 830 species of birds and 1,200 different kinds of orchid.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's 2.20 am here, i always eat a supper around now.
> And you are correct for 10 points.
> Costa Rica abolished its army in 1949 and is the only country in the world to have it written into the constitution that an army is prohibited.
> Recreational hunting is illegal and it's the only country in the world to meet all 5 measures of environmental sustainability.
> Life expectancy is 79.5.
> It is happy with 560 varieties of butterfly, 830 species of birds and 1,200 different kinds of orchid.



Have you been there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you been there?


Not yet, but doing lots of reading on it. 
I've lived in mainland Europe, South East Asia, The Gulf, north Africa and the UK, so maybe next....
Visit first, of course.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, but doing lots of reading on it.
> I've lived in mainland Europe, South East Asia, The Gulf, north Africa and the UK, so maybe next....
> Visit first, of course.



Are you planning on moving? 

I have a hard time thinking about moving to another state, let alone another country.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Are you planning on moving?
> 
> I have a hard time thinking about moving to another state, let alone another country.


No, i don't plan to, not yet.
But if i visit and then decide I love it there, I'll go.
Always done pretty much what I wanted. 
But the actual act of moving is usually pretty horrid, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We are let out for good behaviour occasionally, but I think we've become institutionalised and scurry back.


Good behaviour ?
Us?


----------



## meech008

Good gracious, I swear I've had 4 people call me in the past 2 hours. Whew


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good gracious, I swear I've had 4 people call me in the past 2 hours. Whew


Popular tonight !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why are there no Alsatian"s in the Spanish army ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Popular tonight !


This almost never happens, I can assure you haha. we recently took in a foster rabbit that we're trying to find a home for. Not a huge fan of rabbits myself but the girl was desperate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This almost never happens, I can assure you haha. we recently took in a foster rabbit that we're trying to find a home for. Not a huge fan of rabbits myself but the girl was desperate


I rather like pet rabbits myself.
But, i must confess i ate wild rabbit in England and do here sometimes too.
Delicious! 
But wifey can't.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rather like pet rabbits myself.
> But, i must confess i ate wild rabbit in England and do here sometimes too.
> Delicious!
> But wifey can't.


I've always wanted to try it! I think I'm not so fond of them because I expect them to be like dogs. I like one extreme or the other. Friendly and cuddly like my pup or aloof and "wild" like my tort. Rabbits are misleading


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've always wanted to try it! I think I'm not so fond of them because I expect them to be like dogs. I like one extreme or the other. Friendly and cuddly like my pup or aloof and "wild" like my tort. Rabbits are misleading


They don't taste like dogs. 
But I loved my pet rabbit when i was a kid.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't taste like dogs.
> But I loved my pet rabbit when i was a kid.


Not sure I could eat dog if I knew that's what it was. My sister loves her rabbit named Tip Toe. He's a pretty cool little guy, just not my cup of tea. Now HEDGEHOGS are my favorite small furry animals to keep


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Not sure I could eat dog if I knew that's what it was. My sister loves her rabbit named Tip Toe. He's a pretty cool little guy, just not my cup of tea. Now HEDGEHOGS are my favorite small furry animals to keep


Oops!
See rabbit above.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oops!
> See rabbit above.


 how is your little town tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Beautiful and quiet as quiet can be.
This photo was taken about 9PM a couple of weeks back, but other than the kids being in bed at this time, it's always the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What about your area?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about your area?


It's quiet for now. We live right by the big shipyard in Virginia. It's the source of over 30,000 jobs in the area so it's huge and always buzzing. It's a comforting sound though I think, means people are still working.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's quiet for now. We live right by the big shipyard in Virginia. It's the source of over 30,000 jobs in the area so it's huge and always buzzing. It's a comforting sound though I think, means people are still working.


Good attitude.
There are different types of comfort and beauty.
Sorry, my photo came out pretty big.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good attitude.
> There are different types of comfort and beauty.
> Sorry, my photo came out pretty big.


It wasn't big to me  no pictures are big on a phone. When I was growing up we lived by the beach. I miss that greatly. I grew up on the water and I miss that briney smell and the sound of the waves


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It wasn't big to me  no pictures are big on a phone. When I was growing up we lived by the beach. I miss that greatly. I grew up on the water and I miss that briney smell and the sound of the waves


I lived on the coast In England and Poland and some of the time in Thailand. 
Wonderful, I still spend many days a year at the beach. 
Very relaxing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, I'm going to get some rest for a few hours.
Night, night, Michelle, thanks for the company.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And for those of you still after some points.
Why are there no Alsatian dogs in the Spanish military ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm going to get some rest for a few hours.
> Night, night, Michelle, thanks for the company.


Night Adam, thanks to you as well


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And for those of you still after some points.
> Why are there no Alsatian dogs in the Spanish military ?


The minimum IQ acceptable to enlist in the Spanish military is 70; Alsatians have an IQ of 60.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all, strange start to the the day here... there is something I've never seen before in the sky!! 

i think it could be aliens???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141105
> 
> 
> good morning all, strange start to the the day here... there is something I've never seen before in the sky!!
> 
> i think it could be aliens???
> View attachment 141106


Same here! Lola is up early I think he's excited but about the prospect of time out. But not counting chickens yet though as there's quite a lot of cloud about too.


----------



## johnandjade

i give it till lunch lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

MORNING!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Ed it certainly is - but a little earlier in the day for you I suspect
09.30 here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed it certainly is - but a little earlier in the day for you I suspect
> 09.30 here


CHESTER had me up early. I couldn't get back to sleep.
And there is a foul smell out somewhere along my side fence. Like something has died. Maybe a neighbors cat again. Joy.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> CHESTER had me up early. I couldn't get back to sleep.
> And there is a foul smell out somewhere along my side fence. Like something has died. Maybe a neighbors cat again. Joy.


...and I was just enjoying my breakfast!
Not really - its only a cup of tea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Too early still? Sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

No - you're OK
I never eat breakfast.
Make sure Lola gets his but a nice cuppa is all I need.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning all! 
A rather nice morning here but I thing it may cloud up


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning all!
> A rather nice morning here but I thing it may cloud up


Same here - in fact clouds already here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Poor little shocky (the hamster)
Has died  
Rip beautiful little guy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Poor little shocky (the hamster)
> Has died
> Rip beautiful little guy


Kids involved? It's so sad when a furry pet dies. Sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> No - you're OK
> I never eat breakfast.
> Make sure Lola gets his but a nice cuppa is all I need.


Most Americans drink a lot of coffee in the morning.
I've never been a fan of hot beverages of any kind.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Poor little shocky (the hamster)
> Has died
> Rip beautiful little guy


Very sorry but he was a good age for a hamster and ill so a blessing really.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Same here - in fact clouds already here.


This time of year it rains for an hour every day at precisely 3 p.m.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Very sorry but he was a good age for a hamster and ill so a blessing really.


three years old?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most Americans drink a lot of coffee in the morning.
> I've never been a fan of hot beverages of any kind.


I don't drink much of anything really - should drink more so try to keep topped up with water.


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> three years old?


Yea, hamsters gerbils etc they only have a life expectancy of 2 - 3 years so he was quite old really.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This time of year it rains for an hour every day at precisely 3 p.m.


At the moment we are lucky if we get an hour of sun! Someone should tell the weatherman its the middle of summer!!!
I know what will happen - as soon as schools reopen the sun will appear!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141108
> 
> View attachment 141109


You have more blue sky than us at the moment.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yea, hamsters gerbils etc they only have a life expectancy of 2 - 3 years so he was quite old really.


They really are horrible pets for children. Right when they've chilled out and no longer bite or try to escape, they die of old age!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> They really are horrible pets for children. Right when they've chilled out and no longer bite or try to escape, they die of old age!


I used to keep gerbils in school - they were always escaping - aided and abetted by pesky kids no doubt. Not many female staff would come in to my room when they were on the loose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The coolest pets we ever had were prairie dogs. I built a gigantic area for them and they were so interesting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just noticed that I left my phone at home.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The coolest pets we ever had were prairie dogs. I built a gigantic area for them and they were so interesting.


Wow that is cool - funny animals.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just noticed that I left my phone at home.


That's a pain -can you use work's phone if needed?
I'm always leaving mine at home but I can usually manage without it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I managed to make the prairie dog "CALL" sound so well that they would answer me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That's a pain -can you use work's phone if needed?
> I'm always leaving mine at home but I can usually manage without it.


Yes. I'm just more productive when I have access to my Angry Birds.......


----------



## Lyn W

I have just been reading about that dentist who killed Cecil the Lion - why would anyone want to kill such a beautiful majestic animal or any animal for fun?
What a pig (thinking much stronger words but can't use them here)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I'm just more productive when I have access to my Angry Birds.......


That is very addictive, although I did lose interest in playing the same games after a while.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I managed to make the prairie dog "CALL" sound so well that they would answer me.


There used to be a tv prog here called Walk on the Wild Side or something similar and they would put human voices over animals. They always used to show the P Dogs calling someone's name like Alun or Steve. It looked funnier than it sounds.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have you been back to the post "ALL FINISHED" ?
That poor tortoise and it's closed minded keeper.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I find it so hard to articulate. I always end up sounding mean. I wish I could help.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you been back to the post "ALL FINISHED" ?
> That poor tortoise and it's closed minded keeper.....


I tried to find out who these so called British expert is but not looked this morning.
He was so grateful yesterday and posted a thanks for advice with Henry's soft plastron and then he says that!
Some people like to cherry pick advice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The minimum IQ acceptable to enlist in the Spanish military is 70; Alsatians have an IQ of 60.


Amazingly and absolutely correct.
10 pts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Adam!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is it I.Q. day?
It wouldn't be fair because anyone could say any number....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I tried to find out who these so called British expert is but not looked this morning.
> He was so grateful yesterday and posted a thanks for advice with Henry's soft plastron and then he says that!
> Some people like to cherry pick advice


Experts are named today....
Maybe I shouldn't be upset. I'm no expert, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141105
> 
> 
> good morning all, strange start to the the day here... there is something I've never seen before in the sky!!
> 
> i think it could be aliens???
> View attachment 141106


The thing behind the clouds is called the sun.
It usually lives in Morocco, so must be visiting Scotland today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Same here! Lola is up early I think he's excited but about the prospect of time out. But not counting chickens yet though as there's quite a lot of cloud about too.


Ducks.
No chickens in here, yet.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Experts are named today....
> Maybe I shouldn't be upset. I'm no expert, either.


Just saw it - not a name I recognise from my researching last year.
Why ask for help or advice if you've no intention of listening?
Frustrating isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning Madman - I mean Adam!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Just saw it - not a name I recognise from my researching last year.
> Why ask for help or advice if you've no intention of listening?
> Frustrating isn't it?


Yes. And my ALPHA self responds by saying mean things that help no one.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you been back to the post "ALL FINISHED" ?
> That poor tortoise and it's closed minded keeper.....




just looked at that thread :/


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. And my ALPHA self responds by saying mean things that help no one.


Sometimes it's the only way to get through!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be back later. Now that the room has come alive I must get to work.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Rutibegga

Lyn W said:


> I have just been reading about that dentist who killed Cecil the Lion - why would anyone want to kill such a beautiful majestic animal or any animal for fun?
> What a pig (thinking much stronger words but can't use them here)



Hey, pigs are intelligent, funny animals. That guy doesn't deserve to be called a pig.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be back later. Now that the room has come alive I must get to work.
> Have a nice day!


have a good morning Ed
Byee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Poor little shocky (the hamster)
> Has died
> Rip beautiful little guy


Morning.
Sorry about shocky.
RIP.


----------



## Lyn W

Rutibegga said:


> Hey, pigs are intelligent, funny animals. That guy doesn't deserve to be called a pig.


No offence intended to pigs, it was the only acceptable word I could think of at the time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most Americans drink a lot of coffee in the morning.
> I've never been a fan of hot beverages of any kind.


I drink almost nothing but coffee during the day.
On my third today already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> They really are horrible pets for children. Right when they've chilled out and no longer bite or try to escape, they die of old age!


A family I knew gave a hamster to their son, Timmy, to teach him what death was. They don't live long so it teaches children about mortality. 
One day, granny, who lived with them died and the mother said, " What are we going to tell Timmy? Hammy is still alive, he's never experienced death before?"
So the father went downstairs and went to see Timmy who was happily playing with Hammy.
"Timmy", said dad "See Hammy?"
SPLAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"He's dead, now let's go upstairs and see gran."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have just been reading about that dentist who killed Cecil the Lion - why would anyone want to kill such a beautiful majestic animal or any animal for fun?
> What a pig (thinking much stronger words but can't use them here)


This story made me very, very, very angry and sad.
Still the guy's got good teeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Adam!


Morning, Ed, it's taken me 25 minutes to get to your post so you're probably gone back to your silent corner by now.
Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Madman - I mean Adam!


No, the first one is entirely acceptable.


----------



## johnandjade

had to read this twice! its customers name, AND

salesmans name....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be back later. Now that the room has come alive I must get to work.
> Have a nice day!


DOH! 
Too slow again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Hey, pigs are intelligent, funny animals. That guy doesn't deserve to be called a pig.


Pigs are really smart, you're right. 
Nice animals, but not popular in Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had to read this twice! its customers name, AND
> View attachment 141110
> salesmans name....


Goodness gracious me!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness gracious me!




reference to the tv show?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurrah, caught up!
And everyone's run into their respective corners.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This story made me very, very, very angry and sad.
> Still the guy's got good teeth.


...and they should be ripped out very slowly without anaesthetic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> reference to the tv show?


Ha ha, no.
An expression wifey uses.
Though i liked the TV show.


----------



## spud's_mum

added grass and more sticks for the snails


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A family I knew gave a hamster to their son, Timmy, to teach him what death was. They don't live long so it teaches children about mortality.
> One day, granny, who lived with them died and the mother said, " What are we going to tell Timmy? Hammy is still alive, he's never experienced death before?"
> So the father went downstairs and went to see Timmy who was happily playing with Hammy.
> "Timmy", said dad "See Hammy?"
> SPLAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> "He's dead, now let's go upstairs and see gran."


I really hope that isn't a true story!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and they should be ripped out very slowly without anaesthetic!


I am very handy with a geological hammer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141111
> added grass and more sticks for the snails


Don't they just escape ?
Morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I really hope that isn't a true story!


Of course it is.
According to Ricky Jervais.........


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am very handy with a geological hammer.


I really hope his patients see what he does with their hard earned money in pursuit of his 'pleasure' and all find another dentist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I really hope his patients see what he does with their hard earned money in pursuit of his 'pleasure' and all find another dentist.


I hope they find _this _dentist.
His surgery is currently closed and he seems to have gone into hiding.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope they find _this _dentist.
> His surgery is currently closed and he seems to have gone into hiding.


But he still doesn't think he's done anything wrong! What a total [email protected]*t!
I am mad about it - does it show?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha ha, no.
> An expression wifey uses.
> Though i liked the TV show.




still game, now thats a show! if you haven't seen it I suggest you tube'n it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But he still doesn't think he's done anything wrong! What a total [email protected]*t!
> I am mad about it - does it show?


Not at all, I thought you were always like this.
But seriously so am I.
I had a rant about it to wifey last night.
Wifey said "There's lots of guns in America. May the hunter become the hunted."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still game, now thats a show! if you haven't seen it I suggest you tube'n it


"Still Game" ?
Comedy ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Still Game" ?
> Comedy ?


Going maybe? They recently did a new series


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Still Game" ?
> Comedy ?




the best!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the best!


Thanks, i'll get my chappie to get me it on disc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just posted on the Henry thread.
We're doing the right thing guys.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, i'll get my chappie to get me it on disc.




there are 2live shows as well, the 1st is awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there are 2live shows as well, the 1st is awesome


Ta.
i'll get those too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.
> i'll get those too.



you'll love it


----------



## spud's_mum

Not the neatest but I did it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you'll love it


As much as cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Not the neatest but I did it!
> View attachment 141117


Looks super.
Good job.


----------



## spud's_mum

I need some help over at spud's daily posts If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks super.
> Good job.


Thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As much as cheese ?




depends on how MATURE your sense of humour is lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I need some help over at spud's daily posts If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it!


Done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> depends on how MATURE your sense of humour is lol


In _brie_f , _mild_ly annoying.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141120


Bonus points! 
hurrah!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Not the neatest but I did it!
> View attachment 141117


Looks lovely!


----------



## johnandjade

thought you'd appreciate it lol.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141120


Now that's what you call a cheese board!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to be out and about now folks so see you all later!
Cheerio!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to be out and about now folks so see you all later!
> Cheerio!


Cheerios are what Cheddar the gerbil has for breakfast if I remember correctly.
See you later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheerios are what Cheddar the gerbil has for breakfast if I remember correctly.
> See you later.


Yep! Correct, they're his favourite treat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What noise is made by the largest frog in the world ?


----------



## jaizei

Hmmph


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hmmph


That's the noise camels make.
Morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What noise is made by the largest frog in the world ?




bud... wise... er. (remember the adverts)


----------



## jaizei




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What noise is made by the largest frog in the world ?


A bark?
I had a barking tree frog scare me half to death once.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I have just been reading about that dentist who killed Cecil the Lion - why would anyone want to kill such a beautiful majestic animal or any animal for fun?
> What a pig (thinking much stronger words but can't use them here)


Of course it would be an American :-/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bud... wise... er. (remember the adverts)


I do.
They were great, but not factually accurate, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A bark?
> I had a barking tree frog scare me half to death once.


Some bark, but not this one.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the noise camels make.
> Morning.



I was thinking Kermit. He hmmphs doesn't he? Or is that piggy?


----------



## jaizei

And you brought this upon yourself


----------



## meech008

Morning all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was thinking Kermit. He hmmphs doesn't he? Or is that piggy?


I think Kermit "hmmmms" and Miss Piggy "hmmmphs", but it's not really my area.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And you brought this upon yourself


Yep.
Asked for that, didn't I ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all!


Morning, Michelle.
Have a coffee.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> Have a coffee.


Thank you, I think I will. I brought some cream and sugar. Have a nice night?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you, I think I will. I brought some cream and sugar. Have a nice night?


Yes, thanks, but up early to do some stuff.
All good though.
You ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, thanks, but up early to do some stuff.
> All good though.
> You ?


I had a good night. Slept very soundly with a snoring hound by my side. Have you ever visited the states? Off the wall question I know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I had a good night. Slept very soundly with a snoring hound by my side. Have you ever visited the states? Off the wall question I know


Not at all and not at all.
No, I haven't.
I've been to every country in Europe, a lot of Asia, half of Africa but never visited the American super'continent at all. 
Want to go very much, but never quite got round to it.
You visited many places ?


----------



## johnandjade

what did the frog say in the library???

redit.... redit :/


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all and not at all.
> No, I haven't.
> I've been to every country in Europe, a lot of Asia, half of Africa but never visited the American super'continent at all.
> Want to go very much, but never quite got round to it.
> You visited many places ?


It'd be neat if you did visit. I live in one of the biggest tourist capitals haha. A lot of people think poorly of America but, we have a rich history over by me. I've been to Canada and most of the states in America but nowhere else :-( I love to travel but it can be expensive and we sadly just can't afford it right now. We haven't even had a honeymoon yet. I want to go to Ireland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It'd be neat if you did visit. I live in one of the biggest tourist capitals haha. A lot of people think poorly of America but, we have a rich history over by me. I've been to Canada and most of the states in America but nowhere else :-( I love to travel but it can be expensive and we sadly just can't afford it right now. We haven't even had a honeymoon yet. I want to go to Ireland.


Ireland's a fantastic place, very beautiful with friendly people and lots of good pubs and bars!
But a bit cold and wet sometimes. 
i guess that's part of the problem with living in the States, it's such a huge country and apart from Canada and Mexico (for those in the north and south, respectively) very difficult and expensive to get to. Europe, Africa and Asia are all sort of interconnected, so one can often travel more cheaply by car, rail or boat and there are often very small countries all in a group. 
But The States themselves are very varied, almost like other countries sometimes, am i right ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .
> But The States themselves are very varied, almost like other countries sometimes, am i right ?


They are! It's very interesting to see the differences in the states. East coast and West coast of the country are different, just like central states are different than states that are stationed in the water. Just in my personal opinion. The industries are different. Fascinating when you think about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They are! It's very interesting to see the differences in the states. East coast and West coast of the country are different, just like central states are different than states that are stationed in the water. Just in my personal opinion. The industries are different. Fascinating when you think about it.


It is.
And there is some interesting history, not to mention tremendous landscapes and the native animals and plants. 
And for me lots of excellent places to collect fossils and encounter tortoises and turtles we don't get elsewhere.


----------



## meech008

I have a dilemma. A friend of mine ok facebook that I haven't talked to I a few months has found what I think is an eastern box turtle in her yard and decided to keep it. She's posted a picture of it asking for advice on how to keep it and received terrible advice (such as filling a tank full of water and dropping it in). I quickly corrected that and linked her to the forum but I'm not sure of a polite way to tell her to let it go. I'm pretty sure it's a female and I don't know anything about breeding habits but I looked online and it says they're endangered in VA. Here are some pictures


----------



## johnsonnboswell

meech008 said:


> I have a dilemma. A friend of mine ok facebook that I haven't talked to I a few months has found what I think is an eastern box turtle in her yard and decided to keep it. She's posted a picture of it asking for advice on how to keep it and received terrible advice (such as filling a tank full of water and dropping it in). I quickly corrected that and linked her to the forum but I'm not sure of a polite way to tell her to let it go. I'm pretty sure it's a female and I don't know anything about breeding habits but I looked online and it says they're endangered in VA. Here are some pictures



If you're concerned about being polite, you'll do fine. Edit heavily & proofread before you send. And don't do it in public or say anything to shame her, certainly not to start.

I often start by saying how lucky it is to live in a place that still has a native population. How taking a single turtle from the wild affects the future population and removes large numbers of generations. How they don't transition to captivity and often die within the first year. How it's possible that the same wild turtle will show up every year. That I won't get into the legality of it because it's the point of the law - to protect turtles - that matters. That turtles are attractive and wonderful, and it's hard to let them go, but the right thing to do. Then point her to a place she can adopt an unreleasable captive turtle, or just say they exist and need care while this one needs to stay in the wild. 

Hth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I can't tell if it's a male or female and I would agree with your guess that it's an Eastern Box turtle, but again, I'm not very knowledgeable on American species or laws.
http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/permits/guide.asp
And see the much better answer just posted above.
It is a very beautiful animal that needs to go home, in my opinion.


----------



## meech008

Thank you both!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> If you're concerned about being polite, you'll do fine. Edit heavily & proofread before you send. And don't do it in public or say anything to shame her, certainly not to start.
> 
> I often start by saying how lucky it is to live in a place that still has a native population. How taking a single turtle from the wild affects the future population and removes large numbers of generations. How they don't transition to captivity and often die within the first year. How it's possible that the same wild turtle will show up every year. That I won't get into the legality of it because it's the point of the law - to protect turtles - that matters. That turtles are attractive and wonderful, and it's hard to let them go, but the right thing to do. Then point her to a place she can adopt an unreleasable captive turtle, or just say they exist and need care while this one needs to stay in the wild.
> 
> Hth


Spot on!
(in my humble opinion).


----------



## johnandjade

similar problem myself, i made an instagram account up... keep seeing pics of torts on pellets, steep water dish etc... to comment or not?


----------



## johnandjade

so the frog noise???


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> so the frog noise???


The frog noise isn't some reference about the French, is it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The biggest frog is the 3 foot long Goliath frog of Cameroon and Equatorial Guinea and it is entirely mute. 
I was hoping someone would say "Ribbit".
There are 4,360 known species of frog and only one of them goes "Ribbit".
The reason everyone thinks that all frogs go "Ribbit" is that it's the distinctive call of the Southern Pacific Tree Frog which lives in Hollywood ( and other places). So it's call has been plastered all over the movies for decades to enhance the atmosphere of anywhere from The Everglades to the Vietnamese jungle, but it doesn't occur there of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The frog noise isn't some reference about the French, is it?


As if I would!
Ahem.
But not this time, no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Frogs make all different kinds of noises.
They croak, snore, grunt, trill, cluck, whoop whistle and growl.
They also make noises like sheep, cattle, squirrels and crickets, the barking tree frog yaps like a dog, the carpenter frog sounds like two carpenters hammering nails and Fowler's toad makes noises like a band of Red Indians whooping. 
Most female frogs make no noise at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is 40 poles long by 4 poles wide ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

About the Cuban "Barking" tree frog...
I had one when I was a teenager and had it for a few months and never thought anything about the name until one night, he did in fact bark!
It woke up the entire family and was then escorted outside and placed on the nearest tree.
(I know. Another introduced species)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is 40 poles long by 4 poles wide ?


Polish troops in marching formation?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> About the Cuban "Barking" tree frog...
> I had one when I was a teenager and had it for a few months and never thought anything about the name until one night, he did in fact bark!
> It woke up the entire family and was then escorted outside and placed on the nearest tree.
> (I know. Another introduced species)


Hope he was ok.
Did you hear from him again ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Polish troops in marching formation?


Ha de ha ha.
But, no.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope he was ok.
> Did you hear from him again ?


No


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No


Must've hopped it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No


Or croaked.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or croaked.


NICE


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or croaked.




toad you that migh happen:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> NICE


Sorry, I couldn't resist, but it has to be one or the other.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is the rest of the world THAT much cornier than America?


----------



## johnandjade

5bells in uk... freedom! think fluffy will let me saddel him up to ride home?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is the rest of the world THAT much cornier than America?




I actually sent someone to SLEEP before with my bad jokes


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is the rest of the world THAT much cornier than America?


I'm jealous that I'm not that punny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is the rest of the world THAT much cornier than America?


It's interesting, someone on Pretend Chat said to the punners than it was more of an English thing than an American thing. 
Possibly true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 5bells in uk... freedom! think fluffy will let me saddel him up to ride home?


As long as he doesn't come to any 'arm adillo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually sent someone to SLEEP before with my bad jokes


Zzzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as he doesn't come to any 'arm adillo.




i shell do my best to keep him safe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i shell do my best to keep him safe


Shouldn't be too much aard wark. ( getting desperate)


----------



## johnandjade

we actually have a building known as the armadillo in glasgow, bit difficult to sit on though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we actually have a building known as the armadillo in glasgow, bit difficult to sit on though!
> View attachment 141146


Does it eat ants ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does it eat ants ?



just drunk people going to gigs lol. bit redundant now we have the hydro right enough, place is awesome for gigs! we seen caro emerald and high flying birds there and (profanity) me sound was spot on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just drunk people going to gigs lol. bit redundant now we have the hydro right enough, place is awesome for gigs! we seen caro emerald and high flying birds there and (profanity) me sound was spot on


Haven't been to Glasgow for about 25 years.
It's probably unrecognizable now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Haven't been to Glasgow for about 25 years.
> It's probably unrecognizable now.




have you ever watched rab c nessbit? its a bit like that lol. horrible, every day there are stabbings and the drug problem is catastrophic. homelessness is rife as well, its like a city that's given up. 
thats just my view though, i live and see what the tourist board dont want you to see


----------



## meech008

Off topic but there is no greater feeling (to me as a chronic migraine sufferer) than feeling that oppressive pressure and pain and nausea of a migraine slowly lift away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you ever watched rab c nessbit? its a bit like that lol. horrible, every day there are stabbings and the drug problem is catastrophic. homelessness is rife as well, its like a city that's given up.
> thats just my view though, i live and see what the tourist board dont want you to see


Yes, I watched Rab C Nesbit sometimes, funny when I could understand what they were saying.
Oh, dear.
i went to Cardiff a while back and it's been transformed into a beautiful city, in my opinion, hoped Glasgow might have had the same treatment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Off topic but there is no greater feeling (to me as a chronic migraine sufferer) than feeling that oppressive pressure and pain and nausea of a migraine slowly lift away


I remember it well.
So true.
And don't worry about off topic in The Cold Dark Room, as long as we keep it nice and friendly anything's good.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I watched Rab C Nesbit sometimes, funny when I could understand what they were saying.
> Oh, dear.
> i went to Cardiff a while back and it's been transformed into a beautiful city, in my opinion, hoped Glasgow might have had the same treatment.




that show 'still game' ... its set in Glasgow as well but its not as ruff on the accent, it actually presents the lighter side and community spirit 

there is a Glasgow comedian called kevin bridges, he is hilarious! well worth checking out also


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Off topic but there is no greater feeling (to me as a chronic migraine sufferer) than feeling that oppressive pressure and pain and nausea of a migraine slowly lift away




i find that happens most when the mrs leaves for work


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember it well.
> So true.
> And don't worry about off topic in The Cold Dark Room, as long as we keep it nice and friendly anything's good.


Migraines are a pain. Do they even know what causes them? MY doctors surely don't.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Migraines are a pain. Do they even know what causes them? MY doctors surely don't.




thankfully i've never suffered from them. my headaches are usually self inflicted! nasty beer lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Migraines are a pain. Do they even know what causes them? MY doctors surely don't.


I think there's a lot of theories.
I know mine were often triggered by bright lights, particularly reflected light from the sea, windows or snow, but not always. 
My mother used to get them too, but she was convinced it was stress and chocolate that caused hers.
So maybe a genetic link also ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thankfully i've never suffered from them. my headaches are usually self inflicted! nasty beer lol


I've had plenty of those too.


----------



## meech008

I've noticed if I don't drink enough water I get them easier but I still get them even if I drink 150 Oz of water. Flourescent lighting seems to trigger then as well. I know of some people have had luck with beta blockers as a preventive. My mother gets them as well, so it very well could be genetic.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> thankfully i've never suffered from them. my headaches are usually self inflicted! nasty beer lol


I'm no stranger to those headaches either


----------



## johnandjade

off for now folks, mrs is home lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What noise is made by the largest frog in the world ?


RIBBIT


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> RIBBIT


can't make it any bigger!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's interesting, someone on Pretend Chat said to the punners than it was more of an English thing than an American thing.
> Possibly true.


Ahem!!
British if you please!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Polish troops in marching formation?


Excellent!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think there's a lot of theories.
> I know mine were often triggered by bright lights, particularly reflected light from the sea, windows or snow, but not always.
> My mother used to get them too, but she was convinced it was stress and chocolate that caused hers.
> So maybe a genetic link also ?


That sounds like ocular migraine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've had plenty of those too.


Stopped drinking lots cos of those


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ahem!!
> British if you please!


Actually, being British, rather than English myself, I apologize to our Welsh, Scottish and Irish CDRers for that.
Though in my defence, the poster on Chat may have said English, but I think not. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Excellent!


Proves the _British_ and the Americans are poles apart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Stopped drinking lots cos of those


Me, too. 
(mostly)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, being British, rather than English myself, I apologize to our Welsh, Scottish and Irish CDRers for that.
> Though in my defence, the poster on Chat may have said English, but I think not.
> Sorry.


Accepted!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Proves the _British_ and the Americans are poles apart.


What was the answer or is it still pending?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You have night vision goggles too Gillian?


Good evening Lyn. 

Why do you sound so 'astonished?' It shouldn't surpise you, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> Why do you sound so 'astonished?' It shouldn't surpise you, I think.


Hi Gillian well yes I expect a military woman would have them!
How are you and Oli today? Heatwave still with you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What was the answer or is it still pending?


A pole or rod or perch = 5 1/2 yards.
so 40 X 4 poles = 1 acre.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> Why do you sound so 'astonished?' It shouldn't surpise you, I think.


Evening, Gillian.
Evening, Oli.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

johnandjade said:


> similar problem myself, i made an instagram account up... keep seeing pics of torts on pellets, steep water dish etc... to comment or not?


You never know when your comment is going to be the one that makes the difference, that gets the animal the care it needs. I typically comment on substrate but not on water dishes (unless the keeper is receptive to change). Sometimes it takes me a long time to figure out how to say it so the message is heard and the person doesn't feel attacked.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Cracks open a bottle of hard cider, tunes guitar.


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> Cracks open a bottle of hard cider, tunes guitar.


A sing song would be great and I'm partial to cider myself - hope you have enough to go around!


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Love the way these conversations leapfrog. 

In sewing, the process of unsewing, or ripping seams, is sometimes called "frogging." Ripit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> You never know when your comment is going to be the one that makes the difference, that gets the animal the care it needs. I typically comment on substrate but not on water dishes (unless the keeper is receptive to change). Sometimes it takes me a long time to figure out how to say it so the message is heard and the person doesn't feel attacked.


Yup, it's usually not what you say but how you say it.


----------



## johnandjade

johnsonnboswell said:


> You never know when your comment is going to be the one that makes the difference, that gets the animal the care it needs. I typically comment on substrate but not on water dishes (unless the keeper is receptive to change). Sometimes it takes me a long time to figure out how to say it so the message is heard and the person doesn't feel attacked.




on that note.... you saved my fish!!  , he is now called 'blinky' .. as in the 3eyed fish from the simpsons lol , it's about 90% healed.




the before...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A sing song would be great and I'm partial to cider myself - hope you have enough to go around!


But none for the armadillos, please.


----------



## johnandjade

^ check the 'photobomb' from the turtle lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Love the way these conversations leapfrog.
> 
> In sewing, the process of unsewing, or ripping seams, is sometimes called "frogging." Ripit


Very good.
Very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on that note.... you saved my fish!!  , he is now called 'blinky' .. as in the 3eyed fish from the simpsons lol , it's about 90% healed.
> View attachment 141164
> 
> 
> 
> the before...
> View attachment 141169


I remember that thread.
Hurrah for blinky and johnsonnboswell.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! (Or evening for me at least )
How are you all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all! (Or evening for me at least )
> How are you all?


Evening, Kirsty, we're all pretty good, I think.
How've you been ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty, we're all pretty good, I think.
> How've you been ?


Really good thanks! We had a little sunshine today (woohoo!) so I let beastie out for an hour and it made my day. He got all excited and eat all the weeds that have sprung out of nowhere due to all the rain!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really good thanks! We had a little sunshine today (woohoo!) so I let beastie out for an hour and it made my day. He got all excited and eat all the weeds that have sprung out of nowhere due to all the rain!


Lola too! He walked into his sun room - or tortoise tunnel - and grazed for ages! So nice to see him outside instead of cooped up indoors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really good thanks! We had a little sunshine today (woohoo!) so I let beastie out for an hour and it made my day. He got all excited and eat all the weeds that have sprung out of nowhere due to all the rain!


Yes, I heard the sun paid Scotland a visit today.
We've got the opposite problem, most of the countryside, parks and gardens are now baked to a crisp, nothing growing.
I grow some, but finding good weeds is difficult.


----------



## meech008

See yall in a few hours  hospital time


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Lola too! He walked into his sun room - or tortoise tunnel - and grazed for ages! So nice to see him outside instead of cooped up indoors.


Your in Wales aren't you? So you will understand my frustration with the British summer lol! It's pouring down now 
I really love letting beastie outside its when he's at his most happiest self and always makes me happy that he's happy... If that makes sense


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> See yall in a few hours  hospital time


Have a good shift.
Boring one, if you see what I mean.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I heard the sun paid Scotland a visit today.
> We've got the opposite problem, most of the countryside, parks and gardens are now baked to a crisp, nothing growing.
> I grow some, but finding good weeds is difficult.


Oh that's not so good. Have you tried growing them yourself?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello. Gotta read and catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your in Wales aren't you? So you will understand my frustration with the British summer lol! It's pouring down now
> I really love letting beastie outside its when he's at his most happiest self and always makes me happy that he's happy... If that makes sense


One of the reasons I left....


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. Gotta read and catch up.


Hi!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your in Wales aren't you? So you will understand my frustration with the British summer lol! It's pouring down now
> I really love letting beastie outside its when he's at his most happiest self and always makes me happy that he's happy... If that makes sense


Certainly makes sense! I love seeing Lola stretched out fully in the sun. Not very good for getting any work done though as I just like to stand and watch him, I bet he gets fed up of that!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the reasons I left....


It's horrible! There has only been one nice weekend so far this summer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi!


Hello, Kirsty.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> See yall in a few hours  hospital time


Don't work too hard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh that's not so good. Have you tried growing them yourself?


I grow a few indoors, but outside it's nigh on impossible, just too hot. 
We make do and there's lots of prickly pear.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here we get about 9 or ten months of beautiful weather and then about three months of this crap.
I guess it's not such a bad deal.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Certainly makes sense! I love seeing Lola stretched out fully in the sun. Not very good for getting any work done though as I just like to stand and watch him, I bet he gets fed up of that!


Haha same! I sit in the conservatory though so he can't see me. Then I turn my head for a second and can't see him anymore lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. Gotta read and catch up.


Afternoon, Ed.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I grow a few indoors, but outside it's nigh on impossible, just too hot.
> We make do and there's lots of prickly pear.


I tried and failed. Nothing to do with the weather. Just my incompetence lol


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. Gotta read and catch up.


Hi Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Ed.


Hello Adam. You're really getting crowded in here.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here we get about 9 or ten months of beautiful weather and then about three months of this crap.
> I guess it's not such a bad deal.


I would trade you lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed!


Hi buddy, Lyn!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> I would trade you lol


I probably would. I'm not a fan of the heat and I can't stand the beach..............


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Adam. You're really getting crowded in here.


There's cider and a guitar around somewhere.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> There's cider and a guitar around somewhere.


I might have broken the guitar. I tripped over it.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might have broken the guitar. I tripped over it.


Thank god for that I thought an armadillo had bitten the dust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I tried and failed. Nothing to do with the weather. Just my incompetence lol


I'm not good either.
What's the opposite of green ?
Anyway, I've got that colour fingers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Adam. You're really getting crowded in here.


The more the merrier!
Everyone's welcome in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The more the merrier!
> Everyone's welcome in The Cold Dark Room.


There are less pages in Pretend Chat since you opened up your CDR Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I probably would. I'm not a fan of the heat and I can't stand the beach..............


There's a bad pun here somewhere..........


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I probably would. I'm not a fan of the heat and I can't stand the beach..............


Nor me, give me the mountains and forests and cool breeze anytime - but I have had enough of this rain!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a bad pun here somewhere..........


If you can't stand the heat then get off the beach! ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> If you can't stand the heat then get off the beach! ?


Smells of coconut oil, salt and tourists!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Nor me, give me the mountains and forests and cool breeze anytime - but I have had enough of this rain!


I prefer the heat and sun! Apart from at night when you can't sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There are less pages in Pretend Chat since you opened up your CDR Adam.


Shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Some of the Pretend Chatters are on holiday, or busy, it'll pick up again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> I prefer the heat and sun! Apart from at night when you can't sleep.


My A/C is cranking out 72 degrees 24/7!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> Some of the Pretend Chatters are on holiday, or busy, it'll pick up again.


I was just thinking they weren't having to put up with all our drivel so less posts to sift through for them!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My A/C is cranking out 72 degrees 24/7!


I've still got my heating on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If you can't stand the heat then get off the beach! ?


Or something.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I've still got my heating on!


Really?
I'm moving over seas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was just thinking they weren't having to put up with all our drivel so less posts to sift through for them!


Well, a couple of them did suggest a second thread.
So, i did. 
I think poor Cameron's got to do most of this, but I expect the other's have a peek every now and again to make sure we're being good.
All welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've still got my heating on!


Crazy!
it's just not right!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I've still got my heating on!


Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Really?
> I'm moving over seas.


You're welcome here anytime Ed ( i mean Morocco not the Cold Dark Room, well there too) but it's very hot and dry here.
But no rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Me too!


And i've heard it's silly expensive now.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> Really?
> I'm moving over seas.


It's 48 degrees Fahrenheit in Scotland right now and it's supposed to be summer lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're welcome here anytime Ed ( i mean Morocco not the Cold Dark Room, well there too) but it's very hot and dry here.
> But no rain.


Is it American friendly?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And i've heard it's silly expensive now.


Actually most gas companies reduced their prices by a couple of % just recently but I must be honest I'm not seeing the savings. Typical gas price in the UK is around £50-£60 a month


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's 48 degrees Fahrenheit in Scotland right now and it's supposed to be summer lol


94°F here, just gone 8 PM.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 94°F here, just gone 8 PM.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's 3:07 P.M. here and overcast. No rain yet and it's 88.
Im sure it will rain because I rode a motorcycle to work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it American friendly?


A lot of the Moroccans think American and British is the same thing.
We have Americans staying here all the time to learn Arabic and study the culture of moderate Islam.
Most people here are American friendly, if you like, although some are just after your dollars. 
Very tolerant country. 
Rarely any bother here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Actually most gas companies reduced their prices by a couple of % just recently but I must be honest I'm not seeing the savings. Typical gas price in the UK is around £50-£60 a month


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A lot of the Moroccans think American and British is the same thing.
> We have Americans staying here all the time to learn Arabic and study the culture of moderate Islam.
> Most people here are American friendly, if you like, although some are just after your dollars.
> Very tolerant country.
> Rarely any bother here.


I'm glad. Unfortunately some equate the American people with our **** poor foreign policies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 3:07 P.M. here and overcast. No rain yet and it's 88.
> Im sure it will rain because I rode a motorcycle to work.


What's the point of hot and not sunny?
High humidity ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the point of hot and not sunny?
> High humidity ?


It's Redfoot tortoise humid for sure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm glad. Unfortunately some equate the American people with our **** poor foreign policies.


I think some people here and indeed elsewhere I travel are not altogether keen on some US policy, but the people here at least, don't blame the people, they just think you have a strange government! 
But don't want to get too close to politics here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think some people here and indeed elsewhere I travel are not altogether keen on some US policy, but the people here at least, don't blame the people, they just think you have a strange government!
> But don't want to get too close to politics here.


Believe me. There is nothing more strange than our government. (And I'll also stop there.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

.....And there is plenty of fear and hatred about unknown or misunderstood cultures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> .....And there is plenty of fear and hatred about unknown or misunderstood cultures.


Quite right.
One of the joys of travelling is to meet people from nations or cultures you might have heard negative things about and come to realize, that most people are actually not bad at all. Just want pretty much the same things as you or I. 
There's more similarities between us all than differences. 
Soundbites, but true.


----------



## spud's_mum

Busy day tomorrow.
I gotta clean cheddar out, clean spud out, go to the pet shop to buy spud a new bulb, go to my uncles, write a care sheet for my mum while she looks after spud for a few days, make lots of little baggies of food for spud to put in the fridge so my mum can feed him while I'm away and get my nails done 

Oh and cut and fit the plexi glass.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've only been outside of the U.S. once and that was a trip to Ecuador.
I visited Quito and the Galapagos islands but at the time, I wasn't into tortoises and spent more time looking at the iguanas.
Our taxi driver slept in his car and was there waiting for us every day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Busy day tomorrow.
> I gotta clean cheddar out, clean spud out, go to the pet shop to buy spud a new bulb, go to my uncles, write a care sheet for my mum while she looks after spud for a few days, make lots of little baggies of food for spud to put in the fridge so my mum can feed him while I'm away and get my nails done
> 
> Oh and cut and fit the plexi glass.


Hi, spud's mum.
Blimey! That'll keep you busy.
Don't forget your mum can always come to Tortoise Forum if she needs help while you're away!


----------



## johnsonnboswell

johnandjade said:


> on that note.... you saved my fish!!  , he is now called 'blinky' .. as in the 3eyed fish from the simpsons lol , it's about 90% healed.
> View attachment 141164
> 
> 
> 
> the before...
> View attachment 141169


On that note, goldfish do better without gravel, even with an under gravel filter. Bare tanks, while not so interesting visually, are healthier. Goldfish are pretty dirty, and love to turn over gravel looking for food. 

I used to have a book written by a Japanese man named Matsui. He used to suggest something gently and say goldfish prefer ... A cultural difference here. After a long time I realized that I needed to translate his mild suggestions into "do it this way or your fish dies." Or you do a lot more work and then your fish dies anyway. 

In my house, the conversation goes like this: why can't we have a landscaped tank? A: because Matsui says so. A: Matsui? Okay then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've only been outside of the U.S. once and that was a trip to Ecuador.
> I visited Quito and the Galapagos islands but at the time, I wasn't into tortoises and spent more time looking at the iguanas.
> Our taxi driver slept in his car and was there waiting for us every day.


I would love to visit the Galapagos, not just for the tortoises and iguanas, but the crabs and finches.
one day......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would love to visit the Galapagos, not just for the tortoises and iguanas, but the crabs and finches.
> one day......


My nephew was there a couple of years ago said it was a fantastic experience.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would love to visit the Galapagos, not just for the tortoises and iguanas, but the crabs and finches.
> one day......


I think that tours of the particular island I visited have been stopped.
It is very beautiful and the children follow you around like you are a celebrity.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


>


I'll be heading up your way on Monday Kirsty just checking flights now.
Sadly just heard I have a funeral to go to in Livingston


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Quito is all mountains(by Florida standards) and all very wonderful.
I'll never forget any part of it.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here we get about 9 or ten months of beautiful weather and then about three months of this crap.
> I guess it's not such a bad deal.


We get two weeks of bait and switch in the fall and spring that keep us here. That, and tenure.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Quito is all mountains and all very wonderful.
> I'll never forget any part of it.


My nephew and his fiancé were in Peru for a year and got to see lots of wonderful things!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> My nephew and his fiancé were in Peru for a year and got to see lots of wonderful things!


American money sure goes a long way over there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll be heading up your way on Monday Kirsty just checking flights now.
> Sadly just heard I have a funeral to go to in Livingston


Oh, dear!
Sorry, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> American money sure goes a long way over there!


And over here.
Very cheap here.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might have broken the guitar. I tripped over it.


I'm having a heart attack at the thought. No, it's okay. It's fine. My heart is still racing, though. Not kidding.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Sorry, Lyn.


Thanks but its a blessing really. An old friend of mine was diagnosed with a brain tumour back in the 80's, survived surgery, had a holiday romance and wed a Scots lass and they have had over 30 years together of fantastic travel which I never imagined he would have. The tumour was found to be growing again last Dec and he has deteriorated gradually since and suffered terribly so I am sad for the loss but happy he is at peace now. I haven't seen him in years but we were always in touch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I'm having a heart attack at the thought. No, it's okay. It's fine. My heart is still racing, though. Not kidding.


The reality of The Cold Dark Room can be overpowering. 
Glad your guitar's okay.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, it's usually not what you say but how you say it.


And when. Watch how many people make the same suggestion before it's accepted sometimes.

Some people respond positively to new information from the outset. I love how open to learning they are, how focused on the job at hand, how they don't get defensive. A receptive attitude is great.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Smells of coconut oil, salt and tourists!


I do like a walk on/near the beach out of season though autumn/winter time and we have beaches with mountains and fantastic cliffs. Ever been to Southendown Adam? Very interesting geological features and fossils


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> And when. Watch how many people make the same suggestion before it's accepted sometimes.
> 
> Some people respond positively to new information from the outset. I love how open to learning they are, how focused on the job at hand, how they don't get defensive. A receptive attitude is great.


I always think whats the point of asking for advice if you're not going to accept it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Thanks but its a blessing really. An old friend of mine was diagnosed with a brain tumour back in the 80's, survived surgery, had a holiday romance and wed a Scots lass and they have had over 30 years together of fantastic travel which I never imagined he would have. The tumour was found to be growing again last Dec and he has deteriorated gradually since and suffered terribly so I am sad for the loss but happy he is at peace now. I haven't seen him in years but we were always in touch.


Sorry Lyn. I was on another thread. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I always think whats the point of asking for advice if you're not going to accept it.


Made another room out of old furniture books


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> And when. Watch how many people make the same suggestion before it's accepted sometimes.
> 
> Some people respond positively to new information from the outset. I love how open to learning they are, how focused on the job at hand, how they don't get defensive. A receptive attitude is great.


I know, but some people simply find it hard to understand, others are confused because of what they've read or heard elsewhere, and then, yes there's a small number who just won't be told. 
But these are the challenges that make it so interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry Lyn. I was on another thread. Sorry for your loss.


Thanks Ed - it was expected but still sad..
I can't get over how soon the funeral is. In Wales there's a 3 week queue - not a very healthy place to live with so many funerals.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, but some people simply find it hard to understand, others are confused because of what they've read or heard elsewhere, and then, yes there's a small number who just won't be told.
> But these are the challenges that make it so interesting.


Interesting to some. irritating to others. I lack any real patience. Perhaps you've noticed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I do like a walk on/near the beach out of season though autumn/winter time and we have beaches with mountains and fantastic cliffs. Ever been to Southendown Adam? Very interesting geological features and fossils


Yes, near Bridgend where my family come from.
The whole area is littered with fossil sites. 
Nice cliffs indeed.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Made another room out of old furniture books
> View attachment 141187


I can see a future in interior design heading your way


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night my very interesting bunch of friends and Adam too. Thanks for the use of your Cold dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Made another room out of old furniture books
> View attachment 141187


Good one.
Those are my glasses on the table thing.
I've been looking for those.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, near Bridgend where my family come from.
> The whole area is littered with fossil sites.
> Nice cliffs indeed.


Really my nephew's fiancé is from near Bridgend well Sarn to be precise


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night my very interesting bunch of friends and Adam too. Thanks for the use of your Cold dark Room!


Night Ed - Drive carefully on that bike!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Interesting to some. irritating to others. I lack any real patience. Perhaps you've noticed?


A bit, but there's a place for patience and a place for temper.
I've lost it a bit a couple of times on here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night my very interesting bunch of friends and Adam too. Thanks for the use of your Cold dark Room!


Charmy, charmy, charm- charmed.
Pleasure, Ed, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Really my nephew's fiancé is from near Bridgend well Sarn to be precise


Yeah, i know it, pretty little place if I recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night Ed - Drive carefully on that bike!


Really dangerous in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, i know it, pretty little place if I recall.


I've only been to her parents home and don't think I had to go through the village so don't really know.


----------



## Lyn W

I can't believe how hard it is to fly from Cardiff to Edinburgh!!


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm going to go and get ready for bed. 
I have a very busy day tomorrow so have to be up early.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't believe how hard it is to fly from Cardiff to Edinburgh!!


I've flown from Cardiff a few times, nice little airport, but I don't think I've flown to Edinburgh.
Why so difficult ?
easyjet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to go and get ready for bed.
> I have a very busy day tomorrow so have to be up early.


Sleep well and good luck tomorrow.
Make sure you keep us all informed on your progress or tell us how it all went at the end of the day.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep well and good luck tomorrow.
> Make sure you keep us all informed on your progress or tell us how it all went at the end of the day.


The thing I'm most worried about is the food. There aren't many weeds in my garden (or the neighbours now as I took them all haha)  

Might have to make a frantic run to the shops


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The thing I'm most worried about is the food. There aren't many weeds in my garden (or the neighbours now as I took them all haha)
> 
> Might have to make a frantic run to the shops


Yeah, bags of shop bought stuff won't do any harm for a few days.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to go and get ready for bed.
> I have a very busy day tomorrow so have to be up early.


Take care and sleep well!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, bags of shop bought stuff won't do any harm for a few days.


I'll have to try and get as many weeds as I can find. 
I think I know where some baby sow thistles are so I'll get them, I have tons of clover but I don't have any dandelion.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll have to try and get as many weeds as I can find.
> I think I know where some baby sow thistles are so I'll get them, I have tons of clover but I don't have any dandelion.


make it easy and buy a couple of bags of florette classic crispy salad, its organic etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll have to try and get as many weeds as I can find.
> I think I know where some baby sow thistles are so I'll get them, I have tons of clover but I don't have any dandelion.


Tidgy says "Sow thistles are yummy".


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> make it easy and buy a couple of bags of florette classic crispy salad, its organic etc


I'll see I they have that! Thanks! 
I don't know how long I'm staying.
My brothers are only staying 1 night but I'm staying longer. Don't know how long but I think I'll make 3 baggies, just to be safe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was used to open the Chicago World Fair in 1933 ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've flown from Cardiff a few times, nice little airport, but I don't think I've flown to Edinburgh.
> Why so difficult ?
> easyjet?


I can get there Ok on the Monday morning and was hoping to be back same day but although I can leave Edinburgh on Monday eve its a 20+hr round trip to Belfast so looking at Tues return now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was used to open the Chicago World Fair in 1933 ?


Tin opener


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy says "Sow thistles are yummy".


Spud says "I'll eat them if I have to"


As you can see, he's not impressed


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I'll be heading up your way on Monday Kirsty just checking flights now.
> Sadly just heard I have a funeral to go to in Livingston


im sorry you need to come for a funeral  hope you are ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can get there Ok on the Monday morning and was hoping to be back same day but although I can leave Edinburgh on Monday eve its a 20+hr round trip to Belfast so looking at Tues return now.


mmm.
Bit of a pain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Tin opener


Tincorrect.
Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud says "I'll eat them if I have to"
> View attachment 141192
> 
> As you can see, he's not impressed


No it has to be said, overjoyed he does not look.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to go and get ready for bed.
> I have a very busy day tomorrow so have to be up early.


Just catching up! Don't get me started LOL 
You can't get a flight in to Edinburgh from Cardiff there's only one airline that does it - city jet I think and because they are the only airline they charge what they want. 
Last time I went to Wales I had to fly in to Bristol hire a car and drive to Cardiff. Its ridiculous! Arghh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Just catching up! Don't get me started LOL
> You can't get a flight in to Edinburgh from Cardiff there's only one airline that does it - city jet I think and because they are the only airline they charge what they want.
> Last time I went to Wales I had to fly in to Bristol hire a car and drive to Cardiff. Its ridiculous! Arghh!


Easier to fly to Malaga.
goodness.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Easier to fly to Malaga.
> goodness.


It's true lol
I just don't understand why you can't travel from one British airport to another easily? Particularly when it's from and to the biggest city's in Scotland and Wales :s


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Just catching up! Don't get me started LOL
> You can't get a flight in to Edinburgh from Cardiff there's only one airline that does it - city jet I think and because they are the only airline they charge what they want.
> Last time I went to Wales I had to fly in to Bristol hire a car and drive to Cardiff. Its ridiculous! Arghh!


I've managed to find one that will fly me there on Mon and back early on Tues morn for £110 return so not bad, trouble is I can't book it yet because it just dawned on me that my passport has expired! They may be ok with another form of ID as its internal flight but I have to check first!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I've managed to find one that will fly me there on Mon and back early on Tues morn for £110 return so not bad, trouble is I can't book it yet because it just dawned on me that my passport has expired! They may be ok with another form of ID as its internal flight but I have to check first!


If it's in the UK it's fine. My partner works in London through the week and uses his drivers licence for id at the airport


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Evening, Oli.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope the the three of you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all! (Or evening for me at least )
> How are you all?


It's now almost 1am so good morning.

So far so good, how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud says "I'll eat them if I have to"
> View attachment 141192
> 
> As you can see, he's not impressed


True, but what a cute pic that is - GOD bless.


----------



## spud's_mum

My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've managed to find one that will fly me there on Mon and back early on Tues morn for £110 return so not bad, trouble is I can't book it yet because it just dawned on me that my passport has expired! They may be ok with another form of ID as its internal flight but I have to check first!


Crikey, good luck with that.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but what a cute pic that is - GOD bless.


Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> If it's in the UK it's fine. My partner works in London through the week and uses his drivers licence for id at the airport


One sensible thing at least!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope the the three of you are well.


Morning, Gillian and Oli (though still evening here for a bit).
We're all good thanks.
You and dear Oli ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141196
> 
> My thoughts exactly...


Yep.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian and Oli (though still evening here for a bit).
> We're all good thanks.
> You and dear Oli ?


We are fine although it is still VERY HOT here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian and Oli (though still evening here for a bit).
> We're all good thanks.
> You and dear Oli ?



You mean Naughty Oli or Moody Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Depending on where you are, good morning/good afternoon/good evening, and enjoy yourselves in the CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> If it's in the UK it's fine. My partner works in London through the week and uses his drivers licence for id at the airport


That's OK then! Thanks Kirsty I've just been trying to find out through googling.
Now all I've got to do is ask my nephew if he will pop in a couple of times for Lola.
He should be OK from early Mon till mid morn Tues shouldn't he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You mean Naughty Oli or Moody Oli.


Both!
Very hot here, too.
Lots of bathing and sleeping for Tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Depending on where you are, good morning/good afternoon/good evening, and enjoy yourselves in the CDR.


Thanks, Gillian, you must visit more often if you can.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Depending on where you are, good morning/good afternoon/good evening, and enjoy yourselves in the CDR.


Good evening/night Gillian
I think I just missed you again


----------



## spud's_mum

I fell UP the stairs yesterday and hurt my toe.

Does anyone else fall UP the stairs more then Down the stairs?
I do both but mostly up the stairs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's OK then! Thanks Kirsty I've just been trying to find out through googling.
> Now all I've got to do is ask my nephew if he will pop in a couple of times for Lola.
> She should be OK from early Mon till mid morn Tues shouldn't she?


She should be fine, I leave Tidgy for one or two days unattended occasionally and she's fine.
Any longer, I get a sitter, but Zac usually pops in for me anyway, so the nephew's a good option.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian, you must visit more often if you can.


Thans very mch Adam. I definitely will. It's just that Nuaghty, and now Moody Oli (Not Kahn of course), is giving me a bit of a hard time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She should be fine, I leave Tidgy for one or two days unattended occasionally and she's fine.
> Any longer, I get a sitter, but Zac usually pops in for me anyway, so the nephew's a good option.


I've never left him before so bit worried.
My nephew is really big and awkward and I worry he may step on him, so I need to make sure he doesn't actually go near him other option is find somewhere that will take him for a couple of days but that could be quite stressful for him.


----------



## meech008

Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I fell UP the stairs yesterday and hurt my toe.
> 
> Does anyone else fall UP the stairs more then Down the stairs?
> I do both but mostly up the stairs


I often fall upstairs when i'm wearing my dress. ( Moroccan men wear a sort of Kaftan and it often trips me up but only going upstairs not down.)


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/night Gillian
> I think I just missed you again


Notice Lyn, it's neither evening nor is it nigt. t's 1.20am - i.e. morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thans very mch Adam. I definitely will. It's just that Nuaghty, and now Moody Oli (Not Kahn of course), is giving me a bit of a hard time.


Hi Gillian what's that naughty torty up to now?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Notice Lyn, it's neither evening nor is it nigt. t's 1.20am - i.e. morning.


Hadn't realised how late it is here! Good morning to you then Gillian! I hope you manage to get some sleep and then enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I fell UP the stairs yesterday and hurt my toe.
> 
> Does anyone else fall UP the stairs more then Down the stairs?
> I do both but mostly up the stairs


You must be the exception to each and every rule-LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thans very mch Adam. I definitely will. It's just that Nuaghty, and now Moody Oli (Not Kahn of course), is giving me a bit of a hard time.


It's just how they are. (also not Oliver Kahn, but tortoises.)
Tidgy spent half the morning being terrified by everything for no particular reason. She's never like that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I often fall upstairs when i'm wearing my dress. ( Moroccan men wear a sort of Kaftan and it often trips me up but only going upstairs not down.)


Wear lower heels so they don't catch on the back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never left him before so bit worried.
> My nephew is really big and awkward and I worry he may step on him, so I need to make sure he doesn't actually go near him other option is find somewhere that will take him for a couple of days but that could be quite stressful for him.


I'm no expert or anything like, but I would say the stress would be worse than just leaving him.
He won't starve, probably just sulk and sleep like Tidgy does.
He doesn't flip, does he?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hadn't realised how late it is here! Good morning to you then Gillian! I hope you manage to get some sleep and then enjoy the rest of the day


I've been sleeping relatively well, thank GOD. But I don't know what kept me up toninght. Could be Oli who's being...... 'a pain the neck' lately, and not a pain anywhere else, hmmmhmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just how they are. (also not Oliver Kahn, but tortoises.)
> Tidgy spent half the morning being terrified by everything for no particular reason. She's never like that.


Are you serious?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.


Are you hinting that you're a teensy bit bored at work, Michelle ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> It's now almost 1am so good morning.
> 
> So far so good, how are you?


Well thanks! It's 23:30 here now so time for bed


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I've been sleeping relatively well, thank GOD. But I don't know what kept me up toninght. Could be Oli who's being...... 'a pain the neck' lately, and not a pain anywhere else, hmmmhmmm.


Thankfully Lola is not too much of a pain. I do fuss too much which means I waste an awful lot of time just watching him or weed hunting for him when I should be busy elsewhere, but he generally sticks to his routines.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wear lower heels so they don't catch on the back


Oh, Ok, i'll try that.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Well thanks! It's 23:30 here now so time for bed


See you soon Kirsty sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Hey 200 pages Adam!


----------



## spud's_mum

Ok, now I'm actually going to sleep!
Night


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.


Me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, now I'm actually going to sleep!
> Night


I'm having deja vu - but night night sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you serious?


yes, she was ducking in and hissing and not coming out of her shell at the smallest shadow.
She hasn't done that for years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Well thanks! It's 23:30 here now so time for bed


Night, Kirsty.
Sleep well.
Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hey 200 pages Adam!


Wow! That many already?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Kirsty.
> Sleep well.
> Don't be a stranger.


Can't be any stranger than the rest of us!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, she was ducking in and hissing and not coming out of her shell at the smallest shadow.
> She hasn't done that for years.


See what I mean? Torts can be a pain inthe neck, to say the least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hey 200 pages Adam!


Yep.
Hurrah! for The Cold Dark Room.
And nearly 4,000 posts!
Thanks, moderators.
Thanks again everyone who's posted.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, now I'm actually going to sleep!
> Night


Good night and sweet dreams!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm no expert or anything like, but I would say the stress would be worse than just leaving him.
> He won't starve, probably just sulk and sleep like Tidgy does.
> He doesn't flip, does he?


Not that I know - I've never seen him - will have to make sure there's nothing for him to flip on.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Hurrah! for The Cold Dark Room.
> And nearly 4,000 posts!
> Thanks, moderators.
> Thanks again everyone who's posted.



That sounds GREAT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, now I'm actually going to sleep!
> Night


Night night again, Spud's mum, see you in 5 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too!!


Night night, night night, night night, night night, night night etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That many already?


Yep and 4,000 posts.
It's nice in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can't be any stranger than the rest of us!


Too true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See what I mean? Torts can be a pain inthe neck, to say the least.


But I wouldn't change her for the world, my lovely, perfect little girl.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep and 4,000 posts.
> It's nice in The Cold Dark Room.


4000! Maybe we were taking up a lot of room!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, she was ducking in and hissing and not coming out of her shell at the smallest shadow.
> She hasn't done that for years.



I heard on the radio the other day that scientists have discovered that tortoises have a '3rd eye' which is why they react to shadows above them. It's like a light sensitive patch on the top of their heads they believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 4000! Maybe we were taking up a lot of room!


Are, not were. The Cold Dark Room is still open for silly business.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep and 4,000 posts.
> It's nice in The Cold Dark Room.


Oh yes it is nice, but a bit cold. What about a central heating system?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I heard on the radio the other day that scientists have discovered that tortoises have a '3rd eye' which is why they react to shadows above them. It's like a light sensitive patch on the top of their heads they believe.


Really ?
i'll have a looksie about later.
(if i remember)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are, not were. The Cold Dark Room is still open for silly business.


........on the PC thread.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I heard on the radio the other day that scientists have discovered that tortoises have a '3rd eye' which is why they react to shadows above them. It's like a light sensitive patch on the top of their heads they believe.


That sounds interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it is nice, but a bit cold. What about a central heating system?


But, I don't want a Hot Dark Room.
It's not got the same ring to it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But, I don't want a Hot Dark Room.
> It's not got the same ring to it.


Sounds a bit sleazy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ........on the PC thread.


Sorry, I'm probably being frightfully dim, but you've lost me.......
And not just 'cos it's Dark in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> That sounds interesting.


yes I meant to google it to find out more but forgot,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds a bit sleazy!


Good point.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But, I don't want a Hot Dark Room.
> It's not got the same ring to it.


Don't forget you and I LOVE HOT weather.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I'm probably being frightfully dim, but you've lost me.......
> And not just 'cos it's Dark in here.


OK I'll speak slowly
With 40000 posts here in such a short time we must have all (can't keep this up)
been taking up a lot of space on pretend chat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't forget you and I LOVE HOT weather.


I know, but when i'm bad i get put in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

All my spaces disappeared in my last post ! Effect lost!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK I'll speak slowly
> With 40000 posts here in such a short time we must have all (can't keep this up)
> been taking up a lot of space on pretend chat.


Sorry, I see now, I was thinking Personal Computer, then memory space and stuff.
Oh, how they would have laughed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All my spaces disappeared! Effect lost!


Not completely.
Oddly, when i replied to it, I could see the spaces, but not now or in your original post.
Got the idea.
Not quite always dim.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I see now, I was thinking Personal Computer, then memory space and stuff.
> Oh, how they would have laughed.


Or Police Constable's notebook even


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or Police Constable's notebook even


Something like that also flitted across my confused mind.


----------



## leigti

Lyn W said:


> All my spaces disappeared in my last post ! Effect lost!


They are all still there when I look at it.


----------



## Lyn W

leigti said:


> They are all still there when I look at it.


Hmmm strange!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> They are all still there when I look at it.


Spaces between each letter ?
Evening, Tina.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you hinting that you're a teensy bit bored at work, Michelle ?


It's entirely possible. I've done may e 12 xrays since I've been here :-( happy that nobody needs xrays but a dull day for me. On the bright side though, we have to get competencies in certain exams and I got my pediatric upper extremity which completes my pediatric series!! YAYYYYY only 4 more comps out of 47 that I need!


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too!!


My grandmother used to say "well then you must be a boring person" whenever I said that haha. I half expected to hear her say that when I typed it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm strange!


Night Lyn, have a good kip.
See you tomorrow, I hope.
Thanks for lots of laughs.


----------



## Lyn W

While parting is such sweet sorrow I am still going off to bed now
so I will bid you all goodnight or good evening or morning
- wherever you are.
Take care and sleep well
Night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's entirely possible. I've done may e 12 xrays since I've been here :-( happy that nobody needs xrays but a dull day for me. On the bright side though, we have to get competencies in certain exams and I got my pediatric upper extremity which completes my pediatric series!! YAYYYYY only 4 more comps out of 47 that I need!


Well done.
So something good's come out of your boring day.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Gillian Moore said:


> Me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too me too!!


What's bored? I can't remember the last time I was bored. No, wait, I was stuck in a meeting, but then I pulled out my pencil and everything was alright.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done.
> So something good's come out of your boring day.


Absolutely. I always try to find at least one thing that's exciting about every day. It always gives me something to look foward to.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night Lyn, have a good kip.
> See you tomorrow, I hope.
> Thanks for lots of laughs.



You're either telepathic or my original post didn't delete when I replied to Tina!
I started to say goodnight then interrupted myself so deleted it. I can't see it any more though.
So you've had a double goodnight from me - save one for tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> What's bored? I can't remember the last time I was bored. No, wait, I was stuck in a meeting, but then I pulled out my pencil and everything was alright.


I've always got too much going on in head. 
Not always useful stuff, but something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Absolutely. I always try to find at least one thing that's exciting about every day. It always gives me something to look foward to.


Positive outlook!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're either telepathic or my original post didn't delete when I replied to Tina!
> I started to say goodnight then interrupted myself so deleted it. I can't see it any more though.
> So you've had a double goodnight from me - save one for tomorrow!


You're doing a Spud's mum.
Go to sleep!
I must have seen it before you deleted it. 
No telepathy here, though we sometimes think the same things.


----------



## meech008

johnsonnboswell said:


> What's bored? I can't remember the last time I was bored. No, wait, I was stuck in a meeting, but then I pulled out my pencil and everything was alright.


It's a good time to Study


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Always a good time to study.


----------



## Gillian M

johnsonnboswell said:


> What's bored? I can't remember the last time I was bored. No, wait, I was stuck in a meeting, but then I pulled out my pencil and everything was alright.


Good for you!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> While parting is such sweet sorrow I am still going off to bed now
> so I will bid you all goodnight or good evening or morning
> - wherever you are.
> Take care and sleep well
> Night night


Good night (rather morning) and sweet dreams to you and Lola.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, but when i'm bad i get put in the Cold Dark Room.


Alright, that explains it. So we now have:

1) Naughty Oli
2 Bad Adam


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright, that explains it. So we now have:
> 
> 1) Naughty Oli
> 2 Bad Adam


Heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaa
I Want in on This Too !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright, that explains it. So we now have:
> 
> 1) Naughty Oli
> 2 Bad Adam


1) Poor Oli's just a bit under the weather and they're fun because they have unpredictable personalities.
2) Yep. Sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaa
> I Want in on This Too !


3) Absent Ken.
Where've you been, my friend?


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaa
> I Want in on This Too !


I was just thinking about how I haven't seen you on lately


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaa
> I Want in on This Too !


Hello Ken, hope you are well. How's work? Hope to hear that's good too.

Ok, we have:

1) Naughty Oli
2) Bad Adam
3) ----Ken (you're to fill inthat gap)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 3) Absent Ken.
> Where've you been, my friend?


I wonder, Adam..hmmhmmhmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ken, hope you are well. How's work? Hope to hear that's good too.
> 
> Ok, we have:
> 
> 1) Naughty Oli
> 2) Bad Adam
> 3) ----Ken (you're to fill inthat gap)


I expect he'll put 'Cowboy' in it


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect he'll put 'Cowboy' in it


You bet he will. Wait and see.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1) Poor Oli's just a bit under the weather and they're fun because they have unpredictable personalities.
> 2) Yep. Sometimes.


1) Fun when they get on one's nerves? You must be joking.
2) I wonder iif you get on Wifey's nerves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Chicago World Fair in 1933 was opened by Arcturus, the 4th brightest star in the sky and the brightest in the northern hemisphere. 
The light from Arcturus would have set off from there in 1893 the date of the previous Chicago Fair 40 years before, Arcturus being 40 light years from Earth. So a telescope was pointed at the star with a photocell that enough light triggered the electrics to switch on for the fair. 
Now scientists know Arcturus is not 40 light years away but 34, or 32.7, or 37, or according to one typically reliable internet source 70.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 1) Fun when they get on one's nerves? You must be joking.
> 2) I wonder iif you get on Wifey's nerves.


1) Poor Oli, he can't help it.
2) yes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1) Poor Oli, he can't help it.
> 2) yes.


So even you are being not only bad but even naughty.


----------



## Gillian M

it's almot 4am, so, good morning and sweet dreams to you Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So even you are being not only bad but even naughty.


Not often, I hope, but sometimes when you live together all the time you're bound to get on the other persons nerves. 
Usually, we get on very well. (I think)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> it's almot 4am, so, good morning and sweet dreams to you Wifey and Tidgy.


Night, Gillian.
Kisses from Tidgy to Oli and we hope you both sleep well.
And that Oli has a 'good' day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A medical emergency reported in 'The Daily Mirror.' 
"Last Christmas shoppers in a local supermarket were distressed to see an old lady collapse. They gathered round, sympathizing and a doctor, who happened to be passing, correctly diagnosed her as having hypothermia. which was later confirmed, but found to be aggravated by the stolen frozen chicken hidden in her fur hat."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who discovered Australia ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who discovered Australia ?


I think the aboriginals, but I could be wrong- I often am, these days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think the aboriginals, but I could be wrong- I often am, these days.


Good evening, Bea, grab an armadillo, coffee, piece of cheese and relax.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The aborigines were the first people there for sure, but who after that ?
It's odd, we don't talk about the original people who live in a place as discovering it, but who finds them there.
Strange.


----------



## meech008

Captain cook?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's funny isn't it? Everyone's taught that. Books say that. But it's massively wrong.
Apart from the aborigines, as Bea mentioned, the Chinese who reached it in 1432.
When James Cook arrived in 1770, not only wasn't he the first, but he wasn't even a Captain, he was a lieutenant. 
Nor was he even the first European, the Dutch had got there 150 years before him.
Nor was he even the first Englishman, which was William Dampier in 1688.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who discovered Australia ?


Some bloke looking for safe passage to Greenland?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, goodnight, good evening, good morning wherever you may be, I've got to put The Cold Dark Bins out.
See you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some bloke looking for safe passage to Greenland?


Eric the Red?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What does the word kangaroo mean in all Aboriginal dialects except the Guugu Yimidhirr ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Cold Dark Bins are calling.
So i bid you, goodnight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 3) Absent Ken.
> Where've you been, my friend?


My absence of late, started a new job 10 days or so ago, that's going well. I'm in a room with four middle age women that of course like me, so this is good. 
To add to my absence, yesterday morning I woke from having a seizure. I have these occasionally. If I were to spend the 10's of thousands of dollars on the tests the doctor wants, he says he may have a reason for them. Sigh. Then, I just found out I'd had one yesterday evening while sleeping/watching the news when he came by. He said he told me then, but I was pretty out-of-it so he felt he needed to tell me today. 
I may treat these as miner, BUT, they have a terrifying effect on those I hold dear to my hear. Loved ones in my life, my daughter …, you get the picture.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And trust me, I'd so much rather be with my friends and warm embraces here often enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My absence of late, started a new job 10 days or so ago, that's going well. I'm in a room with four middle age women that of course like me, so this is good.
> To add to my absence, yesterday morning I woke from having a seizure. I have these occasionally. If I were to spend the 10's of thousands of dollars on the tests the doctor wants, he says he may have a reason for them. Sigh. Then, I just found out I'd had one yesterday evening while sleeping/watching the news when he came by. He said he told me then, but I was pretty out-of-it so he felt he needed to tell me today.
> I may treat these as miner, BUT, they have a terrifying effect on those I hold dear to my hear. Loved ones in my life, my daughter …, you get the picture.


Crikey, I certainly do.
Glad about the job and ladies bit, but the rest is pretty grim.
Please try to take care of yourself.
Best wishes and night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And trust me, I'd so much rather be with my friends and warm embraces here often enough.


Bless you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm lucky with these seizures, mine only happen when I'm in bed or asleep. Unfortunately for those new in my life that are close to loving me, they scare the crap out of them and I just sorta have a “shoulder shrug-whatever attitude and that adds to the difficulty. My first exwife thought I'd learned some excellent new moves! LOL LOL LOL I know, I'm bad. We laugh so as not to cry.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What does the word kangaroo mean in all Aboriginal dialects except the Guugu Yimidhirr ?




i think i know this one... does it mean 'i dont know' ?


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm back! 
Awake!

Sitting in bed not wanting to start the extremely busy day ahead 
I'll have no time to even sit down haha


----------



## johnandjade

good morning spuds mummy!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> good morning spuds mummy!


Morning  
I still haven't dragged myself out of bed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning! Sorry I'm late. I was going to ride a motorcycle to work again, but on the way here I got caught in a down pour and had to go home and change clothes. And get my truck to drive here.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning
> I still haven't dragged myself out of bed!




wish i had that luxury lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wish i had that luxury lol


I fully am planning on phoning in "sick" on Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning Ed
For a change we have a bright and sunny morning here!
I've waked to the collected dandies and just having my first cup of tea.
Sorry to hear about all your extra hassle.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I fully am planning on phoning in "sick" on Monday.


Well you could have caught a nasty cold with all that rain! Do you want me to write you a note?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Ed
> For a change we have a bright and sunny morning here!
> I've waked to the collected dandies and just having my first cup of tea.
> Sorry to hear about all your extra hassle.


Lyn.
It's so nice to hear your make believe cheerful voice first thing in the morning.
I'm glad the weather is nice and I hope that you can put it to good use.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning! Sorry I'm late. I was going to ride a motorcycle to work again, but on the way here I got caught in a down pour and had to go home and change clothes. And get my truck to drive here.




good morning! not a good start to the day that. we're lucky and have a 2nd day of sunshine here! I always have a full set of waterproofs in my work bag... same things happened to me a few times lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I went through quite a bit of driving and phone calling to find a place that carries nice dandelion greens...But my Redfoot just wont touch them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning! not a good start to the day that. we're lucky and have a 2nd day of sunshine here! I always have a full set of waterproofs in my work bag... same things happened to me a few times lol


GOOOOD morning.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lyn.
> It's so nice to hear your make believe cheerful voice first thing in the morning.
> I'm glad the weather is nice and I hope that you can put it to good use.


Thanks Ed you too
The only downer at the mo is my car won't start and I need to be 7 miles away later to collect my sisters dog,
I haven't driven it since last Friday as been walking or cycling everywhere and now the battery is flat as a pancake!
Going to have to dig my charger out!


----------



## spud's_mum

Finished the care sheet!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

On a non related note, I just read that the American supply of CILANTRO from Mexico has been recalled because it has been found to contain human feces and chunks of toilet paper.
I hate cilantro. Even nice, clean, American farmed cilantro.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Ed you too
> The only downer at the mo is my car won't start and I need to be 7 miles away later to collect my sisters dog,
> I haven't driven it since last Friday as been walking or cycling everywhere and now the battery is flat as a pancake!
> Going to have to dig my charger out!


Is it a stick shift? Maybe it would bump start?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went through quite a bit of driving and phone calling to find a place that carries nice dandelion greens...But my Redfoot just wont touch them.


We can't buy them here so they're all hand picked and washed.
Lola loves them and she has started grazing on the grass a lot more now - when she can get out!
But her tort tunnel is good as she is out but sheltered.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished the care sheet!
> View attachment 141224


Nicely done.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished the care sheet!
> View attachment 141224




great idea! well done you


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> On a non related note, I just read that the American supply of CILANTRO from Mexico has been recalled because it has been found to contain human feces and chunks of toilet paper.
> I hate cilantro. Even nice, clean, American farmed cilantro.


Errgghh! I have heard that farmers here use sewage farm waste on their crops too, we don't know half of what goes on really.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it a stick shift? Maybe it would bump start?


There's no one around I could ask to help with that, and the people that are around wouldn't help anyway so easier for me to re charge or as I don't need the car for a while so maybe I'll see if my BiL will drive up later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There's a water shortage out west. Waste not want not. 
You see, I used the word "Waste".


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Errgghh! I have heard that farmers here use sewage farm waste on their crops too, we don't know half of what goes on really.




let alone horse meat disguised as beef!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> There's no one around I could ask to help with that, and the people that are around wouldn't help anyway so easier for me to re charge or as I don't need the car for a while so maybe I'll see if my BiL will drive up later.


I'd loan you a charger, but it seems like you might need it sooner than that.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished the care sheet!
> View attachment 141224


Very clear and concise!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd loan you a charger, but it seems like you might need it sooner than that.


Thanks Ed but yes it would take a while - maybe I could meet you half way? Mid Pond?
I do have one here somewhere in my shed. I keep meaning to join the AA or some other emergency car service but keep forgetting so must put that on top of my list. My car is 8 years old now so chances are its going to start going wrong!


----------



## Lyn W

Not so much crop as crap farmers these days!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice sunny day. 
I'll be drying out the contents of my wallet and my shoes.
Speak to ya'll later.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice sunny day.
> I'll be drying out the contents of my wallet and my shoes.
> Speak to ya'll later.


Take care Ed see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

spuds mum, if you have an old smart phone you can download an app and use as a webcam to watch him while your away. i think app was called presence


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> spuds mum, if you have an old smart phone you can download an app and use as a webcam to watch him while your away. i think app was called presence


I don' have a smart phone but thought about getting a camera to see what Lola gets up to when I'm not here.
She is always quite active when I'm around, but wonder if she basks more when the food god isn't here.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I don' have a smart phone but thought about getting a camera to see what Lola gets up to when I'm not here.
> She is always quite active when I'm around, but wonder if she basks more when the food god isn't here.




we done it for a while, is really quite good fun


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What does the word kangaroo mean in all Aboriginal dialects except the Guugu Yimidhirr ?


It probably means 'kangaroo!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> It probably means 'kangaroo!


Or ' what the hell is that?'
Hi Bea.


----------



## mike taylor

The aboriginal word kangaroo means I don't know or I don't understand you . At least that's what Captain James Cook said. Was that the answer you seek Mr Adam?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not often, I hope, but sometimes when you live together all the time you're bound to get on the other persons nerves.
> Usually, we get on very well. (I think)


Good afternoon Adam Wifey and Tidgy. Still HOT, VERY HOT here. Poor Oli is sitting on the floor in the same old place-his favourite corner-without a single movement.

Glad to hear you get along well with Wifey.

Kisses and hugs from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lucky with these seizures, mine only happen when I'm in bed or asleep. Unfortunately for those new in my life that are close to loving me, they scare the crap out of them and I just sorta have a “shoulder shrug-whatever attitude and that adds to the difficulty. My first exwife thought I'd learned some excellent new moves! LOL LOL LOL I know, I'm bad. We laugh so as not to cry.


Correct.
Crap.
Scared.
Out of me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian.
> Kisses from Tidgy to Oli and we hope you both sleep well.
> And that Oli has a 'good' day tomorrow.



Hi, and thanks your kind words.I slept eight hours thank GOD. Oli still seems a bit irritated by the heat wave-poor thing.

Regards to Wifey, and a BIG KISS to Tidgy from Naughty as well as Moody Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think i know this one... does it mean 'i dont know' ?


Nope, myth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went through quite a bit of driving and phone calling to find a place that carries nice dandelion greens...But my Redfoot just wont touch them.


tell them it's something they_ do _like.
Never fails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished the care sheet!
> View attachment 141224


Excellent.
Very clear and neat.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lucky with these seizures, mine only happen when I'm in bed or asleep. Unfortunately for those new in my life that are close to loving me, they scare the crap out of them and I just sorta have a “shoulder shrug-whatever attitude and that adds to the difficulty. My first exwife thought I'd learned some excellent new moves! LOL LOL LOL I know, I'm bad. We laugh so as not to cry.


Hi Ken. Glad to hear you're laughing rather than crying, as you put it. But PLEASE take care of yourself, as Adam said.


----------



## spud's_mum

got it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> let alone horse meat disguised as beef!


From your lovely French neighbours, wasn't it ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From your lovely French neighbours, wasn't it ?



im not sure, but companys like birdseye were involved... a lot of 'wee wee'. ( don't know how to spell in french  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It probably means 'kangaroo!


Nope, in only the dialect Guugu Yimidhirr, not the other dialects does it mean "grey kangaroo".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or ' what the hell is that?'
> Hi Bea.


Nope, they would know wouldn't they ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> The aboriginal word kangaroo means I don't know or I don't understand you . At least that's what Captain James Cook said. Was that the answer you seek Mr Adam?


Nope, popular myth, not true and he was only a lieutenant at the time.
Morning, Mike, how are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam Wifey and Tidgy. Still HOT, VERY HOT here. Poor Oli is sitting on the floor in the same old place-his favourite corner-without a single movement.
> 
> Glad to hear you get along well with Wifey.
> 
> Kisses and hugs from Oli to Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian, HOT, HOT, HOT here too.
Tidgy's better today, though she got up late. 
Wifey's giggling like a loon while reading a funny book.
I've been nice and busy this morning.
Poor Oli, you given him a soak yet, I guess so.
Has he eaten?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141237
> got it!


Good stuff!
say thank you to Spud's granddad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im not sure, but companys like birdseye were involved... a lot of 'wee wee'. ( don't know how to spell in french  )


"Oui, oui", but I get the point.
Hi, John.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, HOT, HOT, HOT here too.
> Tidgy's better today, though she got up late.
> Wifey's giggling like a loon while reading a funny book.
> I've been nice and busy this morning.
> Poor Oli, you given him a soak yet, I guess so.
> Has he eaten?


Thanks your usual help Adam.

I've given Oli TWO soaks since he and I got up, and he ate well thank GOD. What else can I do for him? He really is driving me nuts with the heat wave.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Oui, oui", but I get the point.
> Hi, John.




I've learned more from you in a cpl days than yrs at school lol. can i take you to the pub quiz!? hope all is well today


----------



## meech008

Heyyyyy youuuuu guyssssssss. *kudos to who gets that reference*


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Heyyyyy youuuuu guyssssssss. *kudos to who gets that reference*


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

At the time Cook arrived in Australia there were 700 aboriginal tribes speaking about 250 different languages. Cook's bunch asked the Guugu Yimidhirr people in the area around Botany Bay what the name of the animal was and they replied ' kangaroo' which applied only to the grey kangaroo and only in that one language. 
English settlers arrived from 1788, eighteen years later and had learned the word kangaroo, but did not settle in the Botany Bay area. So, when they pointed at a kangaroo and said knowledgeably "Kangaroo", no one understood as they all had a variety of other words to mean this. They assumed it meant 'animal I don't know' so when the first horses came across the aborigines pointed at them and said, "kangaroo".
So in all but one aboriginal language, kangaroo means "horse".


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not so much crop as crap farmers these days!


Good afternoon Lyn.

I beg your pardon?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> ?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Aah the Goonies not seen that for years!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn.
> 
> I beg your pardon?


Hi Gillian -you would have to read the previous posts regarding what some farmers are using as fertiliser and where it comes from!
I see that Oli is still not happy with the heat, Lola is our enjoying some mild sunshine here. I have made him a tort tunnel which will make his grassy area nice and warm. He likes it and is having a good graze,


----------



## johnandjade

brilliant film ^


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your usual help Adam.
> 
> I've given Oli TWO soaks since he and I got up, and he ate well thank GOD. What else can I do for him? He really is driving me nuts with the heat wave.


Tidgy's just dug down into her coco coir, cool and moist (not cold and damp) and will rest there for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've learned more from you in a cpl days than yrs at school lol. can i take you to the pub quiz!? hope all is well today


Oh, i used to love pub quizzes, i'd love to come one day.
i'm good thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Heyyyyy youuuuu guyssssssss. *kudos to who gets that reference*


Morning, Michelle.
Hope you're still in a happy and positive mood.
Helps light up The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Morning, Cameron.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i used to love pub quizzes, i'd love to come one day.
> i'm good thanks.




im great at the pub bit...

the quiz, not so much lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im great at the pub bit...
> 
> the quiz, not so much lol


I do pretty well at both, generally, though my answers tend to become increasingly bizarre as the night wears on and I start arguing over the answers.
Like the Capt. Cook thing for example.


----------



## spud's_mum

I got my nails done in a slightly sparkly pink


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> Hope you're still in a happy and positive mood.
> Helps light up The Cold Dark Room.


I sure am  my headache is finally gone! How is everyone?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Aah the Goonies not seen that for years!





johnandjade said:


> brilliant film ^


One of my favorites


----------



## Lyn W

Lola has caught the naughty torty bug today too. 
When I went back out to check on him he was wandering back down the path having escaped his enclosure! He had found the weak corner and was out. He could only have been out about 5 mins but just hope he hasn't eaten anything he shouldn't - I've been chopping back plants - not all of which are ok for him - and left a big pile in the middle of the garden to dispose of. Corner reinforced now!


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I've soaked the coco fibre brick in water (boiling to kill off germs) and I was wondering:
Is it meant to smell? It's like a musky smell.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I've soaked the coco fibre brick in water (boiling to kill off germs) and I was wondering:
> Is it meant to smell? It's like a musky smell.
> View attachment 141249




yeah, it'll smell a little bit but should settle down a bit


----------



## johnandjade

heard of cows in a field, which one is going on holiday???


... the one with a 'wee-calf' !!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just found out that my wife has a picture of the BURGER KING on her Facebook page as me. Her husband. She swears we look exactly alike.
Is it a bad thing?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that my wife has a picture of the BURGER KING on her Facebook page as me. Her husband. She swears we look exactly alike.
> Is it a bad thing?




inserts a pun about having a 'whopper'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> inserts a pun about having a 'whopper'


There you go! 
Thanks. I'll use it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lunch time. I can't go to Burger king because I'll lose my prized parking space to some idiot that can't read.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys I'm FREAKING OUT!
So spuds tongue has brown spots in it. I know this is usually caused by dandelions but he hasn't had any dandelion today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141245
> 
> I got my nails done in a slightly sparkly pink


Very nice.
Don't think it would suit me though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I sure am  my headache is finally gone! How is everyone?


Busy today, but very well, thanks.
Glad the headaches vacated the premises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola has caught the naughty torty bug today too.
> When I went back out to check on him he was wandering back down the path having escaped his enclosure! He had found the weak corner and was out. He could only have been out about 5 mins but just hope he hasn't eaten anything he shouldn't - I've been chopping back plants - not all of which are ok for him - and left a big pile in the middle of the garden to dispose of. Corner reinforced now!


Crikey!
It's tortoise naughty season, sure enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I've soaked the coco fibre brick in water (boiling to kill off germs) and I was wondering:
> Is it meant to smell? It's like a musky smell.
> View attachment 141249


Should be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that my wife has a picture of the BURGER KING on her Facebook page as me. Her husband. She swears we look exactly alike.
> Is it a bad thing?


Hmmm, could be worse, I suppose.
Or is she actually married to him, too?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Lola has caught the naughty torty bug today too.
> When I went back out to check on him he was wandering back down the path having escaped his enclosure! He had found the weak corner and was out. He could only have been out about 5 mins but just hope he hasn't eaten anything he shouldn't - I've been chopping back plants - not all of which are ok for him - and left a big pile in the middle of the garden to dispose of. Corner reinforced now!


Two of mine also escaped this morning. My wife called to tell me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys I'm FREAKING OUT!
> So spuds tongue has brown spots in it. I know this is usually caused by dandelions but he hasn't had any dandelion today!


Doubt if it's anything to worry about, other things cause brown spots, too, sometimes.
Are the spots raised or just colouration ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two of mine also escaped this morning. My wife called to tell me.


Well, hopefully she did something about that?
Back safe now?
Really is tortoise naughty season.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hopefully she did something about that?
> Back safe now?
> Really is tortoise naughty season.


They managed to break out and then break IN to another pen that housed my three new tortoises. Frankly, I don't see how that could have happened, but They are all in there together apparently.
I'll investigate when I get home.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doubt if it's anything to worry about, other things cause brown spots, too, sometimes.
> Are the spots raised or just colouration ?


From what I can see it's just coloration


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> They managed to break out and then break IN to another pen that housed my three new tortoises. Frankly, I don't see how that could have happened, but They are all in there together apparently.
> I'll investigate when I get home.


Glaring at each other, probably.
Or do your lot get on.
Redfoots are a bit more friendly, aren't they ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glaring at each other, probably.
> Or do your lot get on.
> Redfoots are a bit more friendly, aren't they ?


Only one of them is grumpy and even she is pretty mild. redfoot aren't scrappy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> From what I can see it's just coloration


Should be okay then, but try and get Spud to have a drink or a bath, that might help shift it.


----------



## spud's_mum

[ QUOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1158426, member: 55260"]Should be okay then, but try and get Spud to have a drink or a bath, that might help shift it.[/QUOTE]ok will try in a minute 
THANKS!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do modern evolutionary scientists believe humans are descended from ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do modern evolutionary scientists believe humans are descended from ?


Apes? 
This is going to wrong but oh well haha


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, popular myth, not true and he was only a lieutenant at the time.
> Morning, Mike, how are you ?


Yeah ,I read that it was a myth . Was thinking that's what you were looking for in an answer to your question . The the language is extinct so no one really knows the real meaning of the word.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do modern evolutionary scientists believe humans are descended from ?



apes will be incorrect im guessing.... i'll say fish?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Apes?
> This is going to wrong but oh well haha


Tis wrong, yeah, i'll explain later, as I'm just going out for an hour.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> apes will be incorrect im guessing.... i'll say fish?


Or bacteria?
Apes it just too obvious isn't it haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Yeah ,I read that it was a myth . Was thinking that's what you were looking for in an answer to your question . The the language is extinct so no one really knows the real meaning of the word.


Well, 'cos I'm a smart **** I think I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off for an hour, i'll say what the theory is later.
And, of course, it's only current belief.


----------



## johnandjade

wish i could remember the name of the name.... arthlapods i think?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did you know that where I grew up in South Carolina most folks are convinced that man did not evolve and that the whole earth is only 5,000 years old?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you know that where I grew up in South Carolina most folks are convinced that man did not evolve and that the whole earth is only 5,000 years old?


I'm not saying that they are right or wrong. But it is certainly interesting.


----------



## mike taylor

OK we will be waiting for your rebuttal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> OK we will be waiting for your rebuttal.


I'm not biting on that one.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not saying that they are right or wrong. But it is certainly interesting.




i swear some folks round these parts have still to evolve lol, i like to refer to them as 'knuckle draggers' ... myself included of course


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i swear some folks round these parts have still to evolve lol, i like to refer to them as 'knuckle drappers' ... myself included of course


I'm also rather "Cave mannish"


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also rather "Cave mannish"




join the caveman CLUB! (poss my worst joke yet)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've also got to ad that the very finest people on this earth live in South Carolina and I consider it my home and it's people are my family............Now let me sneak out of here.
I'll be back later on. lunch is over.


----------



## spud's_mum

Time to clean cheddar out!


----------



## spud's_mum

That's my bath right now haha


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141252
> 
> That's my bath right now haha
> View attachment 141254
> View attachment 141256




aww cute wee cheddar


----------



## jaizei

Obvs aliens


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> apes will be incorrect im guessing.... i'll say fish?


A long way back, yes.


----------



## spud's_mum

Nice clean cage!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Or bacteria?
> Apes it just too obvious isn't it haha


Cyanobacteria were the first creatures on earth, about 3.5 billion years ago or so, but they're blue green algae, sort of half algae, half bacteria, but not actually either. We're not descended directly from either, probably.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you know that where I grew up in South Carolina most folks are convinced that man did not evolve and that the whole earth is only 5,000 years old?



You're gonna get us in trouble.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hmm I've just found this dried blood... It's bad I don't even notice when I've cut myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wish i could remember the name of the name.... arthlapods i think?


I think you might mean arthropods which means 'jointed legs" and includes crabs, insects, spiders and the like.
But still, no.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you might mean arthropods which means 'jointed legs" and includes crabs, insects, spiders and the like.
> But still, no.




thats the one. hopefully i'll get one right one day lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice.
> Don't think it would suit me though.


No I think your colour would be more of a plum colour


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two of mine also escaped this morning. My wife called to tell me.


The tortoises are revolting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you know that where I grew up in South Carolina most folks are convinced that man did not evolve and that the whole earth is only 5,000 years old?


Some people in many places believe that the earth is only a few thousand years old and i'm not talking religion here, only what some evolutionary scientists believe. 
An American paleontologist i know was once in an area where some Amish people lived and asked a farmer if he could look for fossils on his land. The gentleman readily agreed and the fossil collector spent a happy and fruitful day collecting fossils on his land. When he'd done he went to the farmhouse to say thanks and the family invited him to stay for supper. Afterwards, the paleontologist was asked to show them what he'd found and he did. the family were fascinated and curious as the chap told them about his finds until a young child asked how old the fossils were.
The paleontologist replied they were millions of years old at which point the host's face darkened visibly and the fossil hunter quickly added that some people say they are millions of years old and others say only a few thousand years old. Everyone relaxed and had a good evening together.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. Not religion.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i swear some folks round these parts have still to evolve lol, i like to refer to them as 'knuckle draggers' ... myself included of course





ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also rather "Cave mannish"


Nothing wrong with a good Alpha male!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing wrong with a good Alpha male!


Me agree. Me like post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> join the caveman CLUB! (poss my worst joke yet)


Oh, I don't know, there's some pretty stiff competition.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that my wife has a picture of the BURGER KING on her Facebook page as me. Her husband. She swears we look exactly alike.
> Is it a bad thing?


That is HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> They managed to break out and then break IN to another pen that housed my three new tortoises. Frankly, I don't see how that could have happened, but They are all in there together apparently.
> I'll investigate when I get home.


Could be West Side Torty all over again - the Sharks v the Jets - wonder which one of your gals will be Maria?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing wrong with a good Alpha male!


.............that a good Alpha female can't sort out!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all. Hope your all having a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141252
> 
> That's my bath right now haha
> View attachment 141254
> View attachment 141256


All your pets are lovely.
Cheddar is no exception.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Time to clean cheddar out!


Adam does that every time he opens his fridge


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Adam does that every time he opens his fridge


Best guess: humans and possibly some (not all) apes evolved from a common ancestor. Both apes and humans are MODERN species, each a result of their own evolutionary line.

How's that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Obvs aliens


Some would say so.


----------



## johnandjade

now and then the internet throws up a gem....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141260
> 
> Nice clean cage!


And Cheddar looks very happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141261
> 
> Hmm I've just found this dried blood... It's bad I don't even notice when I've cut myself!


Goodness!
Well, at least it can't be that painful if you didn't even feel it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Well, at least it can't be that painful if you didn't even feel it.


I think I'm becoming immune to pain as I'm always hurting myself haha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all. Hope your all having a good day!


I've actually done stuff today.
Not used to it.
I feel quite faint, so wifey's gone out to buy beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Best guess: humans and possibly some (not all) apes evolved from a common ancestor. Both apes and humans are MODERN species, each a result of their own evolutionary line.
> 
> How's that?


Spot on, Bea, 10 points.
And welcome.
They say ( and some say rubbish ) that man and apes evolved from the so called 'missing link' an arboreal primate of some kind and before that from some creature much like a tree shrew, before that a hedgehog like beastie, and going back, a succession of reptiles, amphibians, fish and something related to a starfish.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that my wife has a picture of the BURGER KING on her Facebook page as me. Her husband. She swears we look exactly alike.
> Is it a bad thing?


Do you use rollers or curling tongs to get that look, Ed?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've actually done stuff today.
> Not used to it.
> I feel quite faint, so wifey's gone out to buy beer.


Don't over do it Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't over do it Adam!


Too late! 
I feel so dizzy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Do you use rollers or curling tongs to get that look, Ed?


The sides curl up on their own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How did the Hehe tribe of Tanzania get their name ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How did the Hehe tribe of Tanzania get their name ?


Because they are all dudes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Because they are all dudes?


I expect there are some lady Hehes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect there are some lady Hehes.


It was a failed attempt at humor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was a failed attempt at humor.


No it wasn't, I laughed, just playing the straight man for a change.


----------



## mike taylor

So what's the answer to the kangaroo question


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> So what's the answer to the kangaroo question


Sorry, Mike, thought you'd seen it.
' Horse' see post # 4135 a few pages back for details.
Grab an armadillo. to sit on and wifey's just come back with some beer, bless her, so grab a can and relax.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm back, sorry, I've been on spuds thread and got distracted haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm back, sorry, I've been on spuds thread and got distracted haha


Me too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Been there.


----------



## meech008

Helloooooo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Helloooooo


Welcome back to The Cold Dark Room, Michelle.
You sound happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect there are some lady Hehes.


They were the sheshes


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> They were the sheshes


I am always happy  how is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They were the sheshes


Indeed.
Hi, Lyn, I was just sobbing silently in the corner with my beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am always happy  how is everyone?


Bit quiet in here tonight, though it was busy earlier.
I'm happy, too, usually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, still quiet, right.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Hi, Lyn, I was just sobbing silently in the corner with my beer.


There there Adam tell Lynny what's wrong


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@AZtortMom 
Hi, Noel, I don't think you've visited My Cold Dark Room yet.
Please find a nice dry corner, pull up an armadillo, grab a coffee and be as silly as you like.
If it's not your cup of tea, that's fine a hedgehog will drink it.
Welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There there Adam tell Lynny what's wrong


Just cold and lonely in The Cold Dark Room.
All my friends have gone off to play with the cool kids.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit quiet in here tonight, though it was busy earlier.
> I'm happy, too, usually.


Yes I popped in earlier and then my computer decided to update me to winows10 and that took absolutely ages and the took me absolutely ages to find my way around again so I've come back and thought everyone was having an early night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I popped in earlier and then my computer decided to update me to winows10 and that took absolutely ages and the took me absolutely ages to find my way around again so I've come back and thought everyone was having an early night


Well, it's _really _early in America, though meech has popped in.
Did you have Windows 8 then ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's _really _early in America, though meech has popped in.
> Did you have Windows 8 then ?


Yes had that but they offered free update to 10. I still prefer the old XP though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes had that but they offered free update to 10. I still prefer the old XP though


Me too.
And nearly everyone else, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> And nearly everyone else, I think.


At least with 10 the stupid 'charms' have gone! They were driving me mad popping out everytime the mouse strayed near the edge of the screen


----------



## Lyn W

There is a beautiful full moon here tonight but the temps have dropped - down to 3'C in Sennybridge tonight!!
What is going on??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> At least with 10 the stupid 'charms' have gone! They were driving me mad popping out everytime the mouse strayed near the edge of the screen


I'm still on 8.
I hunted down and executed the person responsible.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm still on 8.
> I hunted down and executed the person responsible.


Hope you weren't locked up by a PC for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There is a beautiful full moon here tonight but the temps have dropped - down to 3'C in Sennybridge tonight!!
> What is going on??


3° ? You have go to be kidding!
That's mid- winter. 
Mind you it's 28° here now.
Brrrrr!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you weren't locked up by a PC for it


In a cell with no windows.


----------



## mike taylor

Adam where did you read kangaroo means horse?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a cell with no windows.


They should have thrown away the keys


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I didn't get to make spuds food today... Looks last a frantic last minute trip to the shops before I go tomorrow. The trouble is, the bagged stuff is mostly lettuce 
I suppose I can get some rocket. ALL other suggestions welcome on what I can feed him from a shop!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam where did you read kangaroo means horse?


Goodness, I can't reveal my sources!
But seriously, if you look up the meaning of kangaroo in original aborigine you will find that it only existed in the one language, Guugu (Gugu) Yimidhiir also know as Koko which was the language used only by the people around Botany Bay. It refers specifically to the grey kangaroo.
This is why when Cooks men arrived in 1770 they were told the name was kangaroo.
Obviously, the story about "i don't know', wasn't true as they did have a name for this common local animal.
Check the Jukurrpa Pocket Book of Aboriginal Languages, for example.
You can also see in this and lots of places on the net that there were about 250 aboriginal languages and 500 dialects at this time and many of them were not related to each other.
Check the Australian Bureau of Statistics for more info on languages then and later when the first settlers arrived and compare the languages spoken in the different areas. Also this will show you how the number of languages has declined drastically to the present day. They have a website abs.gov.au.and you can e-mail them too.
When the first British settlers began arriving from 1788, they did not all live in the same area and due to the research done by Cook and others, for example Cook's own journals, available in volume form and very good reads, some of the more educated setters (not usually the criminals) had done their research and were fascinated by drawings of the kangaroo and head learned the name, assuming incorrectly that all aborigines would speak the same language.
Now if you look up in Aboriginal languages the Begangi aboriginal language, kangaroo means horse (you can do this on the net).
The Begangi of course, had no word for horse before the Europeans brought them as they are not native to Australia and they have their own words for kangaroos so why did they call horses kangaroos ?
Because they learned the word from the British and got muddled up.
If you check modern aboriginal usage of the word, you will see, of course that the Aborigines call kangaroos, kangaroos when they are speaking in English, as most of them now do, and often only English as most don't speak their native tongues fluently but in the majority of languages between the start of the 19th century onwards the word had spread to mean horse in most of the now lost and extant languages.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I didn't get to make spuds food today... Looks last a frantic last minute trip to the shops before I go tomorrow. The trouble is, the bagged stuff is mostly lettuce
> I suppose I can get some rocket. ALL other suggestions welcome on what I can feed him from a shop!!!!!!!


The florette classic crispy salad has lambs lettuce, radicchio, and frisee (no additives)which aren't as bad as ice berg etc, Lola loves the radicchio,kale is good, sliced spring greens and romaine aren't too bad. Rocket is ok in moderation, I use those through the winter sprinkled with ground dried grass (Readigrass), but you could use fresh grass cut up into tiny bits and added to any of the above which have been water sprayed so it sticks. Little Gems aren't good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I didn't get to make spuds food today... Looks last a frantic last minute trip to the shops before I go tomorrow. The trouble is, the bagged stuff is mostly lettuce
> I suppose I can get some rocket. ALL other suggestions welcome on what I can feed him from a shop!!!!!!!


Not much other choice.
He won't have a problem a few days on lettuce.
he might even enjoy it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, I can't reveal my sources!
> But seriously, if you look up the meaning of kangaroo in original aborigine you will find that it only existed in the one language, Guugu (Gugu) Yimidhiir which was the language used only by the people around Botany Bay. It refers specifically to the grey kangaroo.
> This is why when Cooks men arrived in 1770 they were told the name was kangaroo.
> Obviously, the story about "i don't know', wasn't true as they did have a name for this common local animal.
> Check the Jukurrpa Pocket Book of Aboriginal Languages, for example.
> You can also see in this and lots of places on the net that there were about 250 aboriginal languages and 500 dialects at this time and many of them were not related to each other.
> Check the Australian Bureau of Statistics for more info on languages then and later when the first settlers arrived and compare the languages spoken in the different areas. Also this will show you how the number of languages has declined drastically to the present day. They have a website abs.gov.au.and you can e-mail them too.
> When the first British settlers began arriving from 1788, they did not all live in the same area and due to the research done by Cook and others, for example Cook's own journals, available in volume form and very good reads, some of the more educated setters (not usually the criminals) had done their research and were fascinated by drawings of the kangaroo and head learned the name, assuming incorrectly that all aborigines would speak the same language.
> Now if you look up in Aboriginal languages the Begangi aboriginal language, kangaroo means horse (you can do this on the net).
> The Begangi of course, had no word for horse before the Europeans brought them as they are not native to Australia and they have their own words for kangaroos so why did they call horses kangaroos ?
> Because they learned the word from the British and got muddled up.
> If you check modern aboriginal usage of the word, you will see, of course that the Aborigines call kangaroos, kangaroos when they are speaking in English, as most of them now do, and often only English as mos don't speak their native tongues fluently but in the majority of languages between the start of the 19th century onwards the word had spread to mean horse in most of the now lost and extant languages.


Blimey!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey!!


Well, I was asked politely, I am happy to respond.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I was asked politely, I am happy to respond.


and very interesting it was too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It kept me happy for a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Pity Ed's not about tonight I wanted to pick his mechanical brain for ideas about why my car won't go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pity Ed's not about tonight I wanted to pick his mechanical brain for ideas about why my car won't go!


I know many things, but cars, nothing practical though i know how an internal combustion engine works, there is pretty nearly zero chance of me fixing one.
Mike might know something.
Anyway, i've got to go for a bit, see you in an hour, or if not tomorrow.
I ride to victory!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know many things, but cars, nothing practical though i know how an internal combustion engine works, there is pretty nearly zero chance of me fixing one.
> Mike might know something.
> Anyway, i've got to go for a bit, see you in an hour, or if not tomorrow.
> I ride to victory!


I'll have gone by then so see you tomorrow have a good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll have gone by then so see you tomorrow have a good night!


You too, byeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know many things, but cars, nothing practical though i know how an internal combustion engine works, there is pretty nearly zero chance of me fixing one.
> Mike might know something.
> Anyway, i've got to go for a bit, see you in an hour, or if not tomorrow.
> I ride to victory!



With YouTube, you can do anything.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> With YouTube, you can do anything.


I looked some guy said it may be a short in the car
I personally don't think its got anything to do with my height.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> With YouTube, you can do anything.


I'm not going to try, but I have a feeling me trying to fix a car using YouTube, with the buffering i'd get with my computer would take forever and be a disaster of note.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not going to try, but I have a feeling me trying to fix a car using YouTube, with the buffering i'd get with my computer would take forever and be a disaster of note.


I'm going to take my trusty Haynes manual to bed with me to try to work out what it is.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to take my trusty Haynes manual to bed with me to try to work out what it is.


I've worked on my car with youtube before!


----------



## meech008

meech008 said:


> I've worked on my car with youtube before!


I should add that it was successful but not for the faint of heart


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I've worked on my car with youtube before!


I've got to work out the problem first - think I can discount the battery.
I've always used the Haynes books - don't know if you have them in the US - but they have saved me a lot of money over the years.
I'm quite handy with the basics.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I've got to work out the problem first - think I can discount the battery.
> I've always used the Haynes books - don't know if you have them in the US - but they have saved me a lot of money over the years.
> I'm quite handy with the basics.


We totally do! It might not be the exact same thing but I think it is


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We totally do! It might not be the exact same thing but I think it is


probably - just different models. They are brilliant.
My first car was an old Mini which was like a big Meccano set, cars these days are more complicated and computerised etc so I daren't touch the brakes etc as I used to. But theres still some things I can tackle.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> probably - just different models. They are brilliant.
> My first car was an old Mini which was like a big Meccano set, cars these days are more complicated and computerised etc so I daren't touch the brakes etc as I used to. But theres still some things I can tackle.


I can't do too terribly much with cars. I can change tires, headlights, replaced a battery, and brake pads but I don't mess with much else


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to take my trusty Haynes manual to bed with me to try to work out what it is.


Well, it should help you sleep at least.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I can't do too terribly much with cars. I can change tires, headlights, replaced a battery, and brake pads but I don't mess with much else


Yup that's about me too these days. The first flat tyre I had was on a motorway and I insisted that my two male passengers watched and supervised while I changed it. They were being honked and yelled at by other drivers because all they could see was a little lady changing a wheel with two big blokes stood by watching her. They were quite embarrassed about that but I learnt a valuable lesson.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Yup that's about me too these days. The first flat tyre I had was on a motorway and I insisted that my two male passengers watched and supervised while I changed it. They were being honked and yelled at by other drivers because all they could see was a little lady changing a wheel with two big blokes stood by watching her. They were quite embarrassed about that but I learnt  a valuable lesson.


Absolutely. My step father MADE me learn how to do basic things with cars so I would never be stuck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup that's about me too these days. The first flat tyre I had was on a motorway and I insisted that my two male passengers watched and supervised while I changed it. They were being honked and yelled at by other drivers because all they could see was a little lady changing a wheel with two big blokes stood by watching her. They were quite embarrassed about that but I learnt a valuable lesson.


Let the men do it ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it should help you sleep at least.


I've used Haynes manual more than any cookery book, much more useful.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I've used Haynes manual more than any cookery book, much more useful.


Now I love my cook books....


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Now I love my cook books....


They have nice pictures


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> They have nice pictures


Yeah, I won't lie and say my dishes turn out like the pictures haha but it's fun to make them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have a hundred cookbooks.
But they get little use anymore except for teaching the English names for things to Moroccans.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a hundred cookbooks.
> But they get little use anymore except for teaching the English names for things to Moroccans.


Peppers weren't something that my Mum ever cooked with so when I bought my own house and tried to be a domestic goddess I thought I would invite some friends around for a meal and picked a recipe which involved peppers. BUT I kept the insides and threw the skins away. It was only when I looked at the picture in the cookery book that I realised my mistake. Another lesson learnt!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Peppers weren't something that my Mum ever cooked with so when I bought my own house and tried to be a domestic goddess I thought I would invite some friends around for a meal and picked a recipe which involved peppers. BUT I kept the insides and threw the skins away. It was only when I looked at the picture in the cookery book that I realised my mistake. Another lesson learnt!


Hopefully they weren't HOT peppers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Peppers weren't something that my Mum ever cooked with so when I bought my own house and tried to be a domestic goddess I thought I would invite some friends around for a meal and picked a recipe which involved peppers. BUT I kept the insides and threw the skins away. It was only when I looked at the picture in the cookery book that I realised my mistake. Another lesson learnt!


Not yuuuuummmmy !


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hopefully they weren't HOT peppers


No just your common old red/green pepper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hopefully they weren't HOT peppers


Ow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Genuine answers given in Trivial Pursuits.
Which two countries can you see from the top of Mount Kilimanjaro ?
India and Spain.
What is another name for the Northern Lights?
Blackpool.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yuuuuummmmy !


Luckily because I wasn't sure how many I'd need I'd bought far too many, so had spares so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On the quiz show 'Family Fortunes'.
Name a bird with a long neck.
Naomi Campbell.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Genuine answers given in Trivial Pursuits.
> Which two countries can you see from the top of Mount Kilimanjaro ?
> India and Spain.
> What is another name for the Northern Lights?
> Blackpool.


A bit like the answer given in a history exam to the question 'Where was the Magna Carta signed?'
Answer 'On the bottom'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or on 'The Weakest Link' 
Which member of the Royal Family appeared on 'A Question of Sport in 1979?
Ricky Tomlinson.


----------



## Lyn W

Well look at the time - I'd better skedaddle.
I have a snoring pooch for company the next week
and she will want to be up and out early tomorrow.
So goodnight to you both and anyone who enters the CDR later
See you tomorrow.
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Hehe tribe of Tanzania got it's name from it's war cry. 
They were the dominant military force in the region in the late 19th century and gave the German colonizers a really tough time of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well look at the time - I'd better skedaddle.
> I have a snoring pooch for company the next week
> and she will want to be up and out early tomorrow.
> So goodnight to you both and anyone who enters the CDR later
> See you tomorrow.
> Take care


Oh, how the long summers evenings fly by.
Night, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, how the long summers evenings fly by.
> Night, Lyn.


I'm putting my fluffy bed socks on tonight!
Night!


----------



## meech008

I love fluffy bed socks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm putting my fluffy bed socks on tonight!
> Night!


And tucking up under a duvet or two, I would imagine.
Goodness!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night guys. Let me jump in and share a photo of my four smallest tortoises that have all decided to travel together like a pack of wolves..
Julio, the one without a number broke into the pen of 1, 2 and 3 this morning with Ruby. A big female.
Ruby has since left for her old home, but these four have been inseparable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night guys. Let me jump in and share a photo of my four smallest tortoises that have all decided to travel together like a pack of wolves..
> Julio, the one without a number broke into the pen of 1, 2 and 3 this morning with Ruby. A big female.
> Ruby has since left for her old home, but these four have been inseparable.


it's nice that at least some tortoises get on and they're not all (literally) cold-blooded, selfish psychopaths.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be mostly away until monday.
Have a healthy, happy weekend!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be mostly away until monday.
> Have a healthy, happy weekend!


You as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be mostly away until monday.
> Have a healthy, happy weekend!


Yes, have a good, productive weekend too, Ed.
We'll keep an armadillo warm for you.


----------



## jaizei

So what's everyone else up to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Swaziland there is only one museum.
It is bad manners to shield ones eyes from the sun with one hand.
It is forbidden to point at the King's hut. 
National Service consists of weeding the King's millet fields for 2 weeks a year and failing to turn up merits a fine of one cow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So what's everyone else up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141321


Not that.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> So what's everyone else up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141321


Oh, you know, just hanging out


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not that.



No worries, I've brought plenty to share.


----------



## jaizei

And of course, spoon is optional.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> No worries, I've brought plenty to share.


Oh, mercy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And of course, spoon is optional.


Could pass the time, I suppose.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Swaziland there is only one museum.
> It is bad manners to shield ones eyes from the sun with one hand.
> It is forbidden to point at the King's hut.
> National Service consists of weeding the King's millet fields for 2 weeks a year and failing to turn up merits a fine of one cow.



Now that I've cracked the code and you're just spouting them off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Now that I've cracked the code and you're just spouting them off.


Well done, i wondered who'd notice first. 
The clues were there.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, i wondered who'd notice first.
> The clues were there.


I am so lost


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I am so lost


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am so lost


Don't worry, we all are, it's Dark in here.


----------



## meech008

I've gotta say this is the first time I've felt my IQ to be equivalent with a potato haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, there are less than 22 hours ( Cold Dark Room Time) left in July.
So only a little time left to pick up points before the end of the month and the results are declared.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, there are less than 22 hours ( Cold Dark Room Time) left in July.
> So only a little time left to pick up points before the end of the month and the results are declared.


Well lay on the opportunities!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've gotta say this is the first time I've felt my IQ to be equivalent with a potato haha


Really, as Socrates so nearly said, knowledge is the art of knowing what you don't know.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well lay on the opportunities!


No, I'm lying on a Cold Dark Floor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why did the speaker of the Swazi parliament lose his job in the year 2000?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I'm lying on a Cold Dark Floor.


I love laying on cold floors! Feels great on my back.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why did the speaker of the Swazi parliament lose his job in the year 2000?



He stole a male European earwig's spare penis?


----------



## jaizei

Darn, I think my 'key' is misaligned


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why did the speaker of the Swazi parliament lose his job in the year 2000?


He stole something? He lied? He cheated?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> He stole a male European earwig's spare penis?





meech008 said:


> He stole something? He lied? He cheated?


It was stealing and though the male European earwig does indeed, have a spare one, that wasn't what was stolen.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, i wondered who'd notice first.
> The clues were there.


??????????
Well, I'm TOTALLY clueless as to what you're referring to...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ??????????
> Well, I'm TOTALLY clueless as to what you're referring to...


Never admit that you don't know what's going on.
Always pretend that you do.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> ??????????
> Well, I'm TOTALLY clueless as to what you're referring to...


I feel the same. Something to do with a tv show I believe


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never admit that you don't know what's going on.
> Always pretend that you do.



I don't know, sandbagging does have it's advantages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I feel the same. Something to do with a tv show I believe


Absolutely.
But not necessarily the one you think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't know, sandbagging does have it's advantages.


Well, i wouldn't know....


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely.
> But not necessarily the one you think.


See, now I have to search


----------



## meech008

SUCCESS(??)


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> SUCCESS(??)



It'd been more fun if you just used the right answers to the wrong questions like I did.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> It'd been more fun if you just used the right answers to the wrong questions like I did.


Sorry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> See, now I have to search



The item stolen was the King's cowpat, or rather the cowpat of one of the kings's cow. 
In his defence, the speaker alleged he had stolen the pooh for a magic spell that would benefit the whole country and His Majesty himself. 
The King of Swaziland is an absolute monarch who rules with his mother 'The Great She Elephant', whenever he rises from his seat he must be met with cheers and gasps of admiration


----------



## meech008

Seems I've ruined it


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Seems I've ruined it



Don't get too overconfident there. I've tried my best with processed cheese products and curiously natured GIFs and I haven't been able to ruin it.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Don't get too overconfident there. I've tried my best with processed cheese products and curiously natured GIFs and I haven't been able to ruin it.


Was that cool whip?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> SUCCESS(??)





jaizei said:


> It'd been more fun if you just used the right answers to the wrong questions like I did.


Well done guys, you got it.
Lots of points each, the questions come from the wonderful BBC series QI, (Quite Interesting). 
However, as the point was to get funny answers and conversations started, which has rather wonderfully happened, and as people have been Googling answers anyway, it really makes little difference, and I shall continue or maybe change the source of the questions.
What do you think ?


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


>


That is by far one of the most terrifying videos I've ever seen.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done guys, you got it.
> Lots of points each, the questions come from the wonderful BBC series QI, (Quite Interesting).
> However, as the point was to get funny answers and conversations started, which has rather wonderfully happened, and as people have been Googling answers anyway, it really makes little difference, and I shall continue or maybe change the source of the questions.
> What do you think ?


I vote continue


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> That is by far one of the most terrifying videos I've ever seen.



Then don't watch this:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Seems I've ruined it


No, you haven't .
Besides, I have a wealth of other stuff, some of which I've used to keep it all going.
The Cold Dark Room is about fun and friends and puns and silliness.
The questions just kick start things occasionally.
This is about the people, not the quiz.
And points are given for every single post in The Cold Dark Room, not just for quiz answers, they're almost an irrelevance.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Then don't watch this:


*screams internally* holy shnikies*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Don't get too overconfident there. I've tried my best with processed cheese products and curiously natured GIFs and I haven't been able to ruin it.


I sincerely hope you weren't _trying_ to ruin it.
it's nice here.
I thought you liked it here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Really, really grim. 
i think you should spend a lot more time in The Cold Dark Room.
Be nice to an armadillo or two.
It's very therapeutic.


----------



## meech008

I really like it here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That is by far one of the most terrifying videos I've ever seen.


It is really, really horrific, isn't it? 
i'm not joking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I vote continue


It will certainly continue then.
Vote carried.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Then don't watch this:


I won't.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is really, really horrific, isn't it?
> i'm not joking.



Really?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I really like it here.


i am so glad, Michelle.
I do, too.
And so do several other really great people.
The Cold Dark Room is a good place to reside in between popping out to welcome people and sometimes give help and advice for tortoises and their owners. 
it's fun.
It has more than one function.
As long as we're not shut down, it will stay.


----------



## jaizei

Kinda makes me hungary.


----------



## jaizei

Out of nowhere this morning I got a craving for manwhich. Shame, I don't think there's not a sloppy joe stand anywhere nearby.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't.


I WATCHED IT AND I'LL FOREVER HAVE NIGHTMARES


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Really?


It is seriously ghastly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Kinda makes me hungary.


A very lovely place to be.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Really?


It's the eyes. There's no soul in those eyes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Out of nowhere this morning I got a craving for manwhich. Shame, I don't think there's not a sloppy joe stand anywhere nearby.


Only a vague idea what you mean, i'm afraid. 
What time is it where you are?


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> It's the eyes. There's no soul in those eyes



I'm still trying to figure out if it's a man or woman. First impression was woman, but I've seen men with similar facial structure.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only a vague idea what you mean, i'm afraid.
> What time is it where you are?



21:49


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if it's a man or woman. First impression was woman, but I've seen men with similar facial structure.


Monster, it's a monster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 21:49


ta.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I WATCHED IT AND I'LL FOREVER HAVE NIGHTMARES



You're welcome. Fear is what makes life interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You're welcome. Fear is what makes life interesting.


Nope, that's cheese.
(real cheese)


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> You're welcome. Fear is what makes life interesting.


Fear certainly makes things exciting


----------



## jaizei

They did one of these for cheese but I can't find it. I feel like the Internet has failed me on these occasions. That's probably one of my white whales. One day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> They did one of these for cheese but I can't find it. I feel like the Internet has failed me on these occasions. That's probably one of my white whales. One day.


Thank Heaven for small mercies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, which hand did Henry VIII of England use to wipe his bottom with ?


----------



## jaizei

Though I do have some of the words. You'll just have to imagine them read in that voice:

Do you melt at the sight of cheddar? Do you crumble when I say bleu? Ever grilled cheese outside a sandwich? Does summer brie make you feel fine? If the answer is yes, then Central Market has you covered!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, which hand did Henry VIII of England use to wipe his bottom with ?



Let's just say that in some ways, losing his head was a blessing for Lord Eddard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Though I do have some of the words. You'll just have to imagine them read in that voice:
> 
> Do you melt at the sight of cheddar? Do you crumble when I say bleu? Ever grilled cheese outside a sandwich? Does summer brie make you feel fine? If the answer is yes, then Central Market has you covered!


Righto.
I'll get wifey to do it, she was an actress.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, which hand did Henry VIII of England use to wipe his bottom with ?


Somebody else's I'm guessing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Let's just say that in some ways, losing his head was a blessing for Lord Eddard.


You're missing 'Game of Thrones', aren't you, Cameron?


----------



## jaizei

It's one of my anchors. I probably need to find something else to keep me tethered for the 42 weeks it isn't on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Somebody else's I'm guessing


Will do for 10 points.
It was a position called "The Groom of the Stool" and a very high ranking position in Court.
It was a big job.
Sir Anthony Denny was the longest running man doing the task during Henry's reign.
It was a good thing because you got to spend so much time with the king.
Another good position was the guy who had to warm his shirts for him in the morning.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another good position was the guy who had to warm his shirts for him in the morning.


 warm his WHAT?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's one of my anchors. I probably need to find something else to keep me tethered for the 42 weeks it isn't on.


Well, you can also play in The Cold Dark Room.
Which you have done a great deal tonight.
I've never seen you post so many posts on one thread in such a short period of time.
Can't find the door?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> warm his WHAT?!


Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear, and here's me trying to keep this thread going.
Genuine mistake I promise you!
i am doubled over with laughter here.
Where's that thing that blocks naughty words.
Goodness, i meant shirts.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear, and here's me trying to keep this thread going.
> Genuine mistake I promise you!
> i am doubled over with laughter here.
> Where's that thing that blocks naughty words.
> Goodness, i meant shirts.


I am STILL laughing over here! I must confess I was VERY confused. I thought the bottom wiper had a rough job...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am STILL laughing over here! I must confess I was VERY confused. I thought the bottom wiper had a rough job...


Oh, i am crying, dearie, dearie me, the poor man!
Oh, my sides!
Ouch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am STILL laughing over here! I must confess I was VERY confused. I thought the bottom wiper had a rough job...


i am so glad you pointed it out so quickly so I could go back and edit it.
But it still survives in your post, so the others will see.
never mind.
Sorry, guys, an accident, but so, so funny!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i am so glad you pointed it out so quickly so I could go back and edit it.
> But it still survives in your post, so the others will see.
> never mind.
> Sorry, guys, an accident, but so, so funny!


I can edit mine of you'd like!


----------



## meech008

Looks like it's been fixed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can edit mine of you'd like!


you've got about a minute.
Go on, that'll confuse 'em


----------



## meech008

Boy I tell you, that was a great laugh. Excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Looks like it's been fixed


hmmm.
Not sure that should happen.
Usually, a quote stays, even if the original is altered, unless the second poster goes and alters it.
or so i thought.
Cameron ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Boy I tell you, that was a great laugh. Excellent.


It was.
I haven't laughed so much for ages.
See?
The Cold Dark Room goes on.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hmmm.
> Not sure that should happen.
> Usually, a quote stays, even if the original is altered, unless the second poster goes and alters it.
> or so i thought.
> Cameron ?


I went to change it and it had already been fixed. Less work for me


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Or alternatively


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was.
> I haven't laughed so much for ages.
> See?
> The Cold Dark Room goes on.


Laughing is wonderful for your body too! Does excellent things all around. I'm glad the CDR goes on, it's a happy place to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141336


I wonder who'll get what's been going on ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141336


You didn't remove the original 'r' did you ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wonder who'll get what's been going on ?


It makes for a good story


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Or alternatively
> 
> View attachment 141337


Right, that's the obvious answer.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you can also play in The Cold Dark Room.
> Which you have done a great deal tonight.
> I've never seen you post so many posts on one thread in such a short period of time.
> Can't find the door?



This isn't time dependent so it won't work. I do whatever, whenever so it helps having something out of my control scheduled on a regular basis. Makes it easier to keep track of the days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Laughing is wonderful for your body too! Does excellent things all around. I'm glad the CDR goes on, it's a happy place to be.


Well, it certainly was then.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You didn't remove the original 'r' did you ?


That'd be priceless


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> This isn't time dependent so it won't work. I do whatever, whenever so it helps having something out of my control scheduled on a regular basis. Makes it easier to keep track of the days.


I understand.
but it's still down to the door.


----------



## meech008

Alright guys, I think I'll head off to bed now. Hospital day tomorrow. See everyone in the morning  maybe I'll get lucky and have a shirt warmed for me 

.....from the dryer of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 1879 Dr. James Murray began work on the 1st Oxford English Dictionary, as a 4 volume 6,400 page work. 
They thought it would take 10 years.
However, 6 years later he and his tiny staff had only got as far as ant.
In the end it took 45 years and 13 years after Murray's death.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Alright guys, I think I'll head off to bed now. Hospital day tomorrow. See everyone in the morning  maybe I'll get lucky and have a shirt warmed for me
> 
> .....from the dryer of course


Ha de ha.
Night, Michelle, that was fun.
have a good sleep.
See you some time tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

in volume two published in 1885 continuing on from ant into the Bs contained the word ' arthropod' which was mentioned in the hallowed pages of The Cold Dark Room earlier today.
What does it mean ?
And what are examples ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's gone 5 am here and even I am done in.

I must sleep now. 
Busy with our Korean friend in the morning so please make tea and coffee, enjoy yourselves and have fun in the continuing silliness that is The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> in volume two published in 1885 continuing on from ant into the Bs contained the word ' arthropod' which was mentioned in the hallowed pages of The Cold Dark Room earlier today.
> What does it mean ?
> And what are examples ?




now i DO know this!! a wise man corrected my ignorance on this subject yesterday

work time again, gonna be a fun day... been awake for hrs in pain and a lot of work to get through happy days lol. just time to stumble about in the dark for a coffee and a quick seat on fluffy. 

not much mail today, some junk and an issue of 'socks, weekly' ... there is an interesting article about extending the ware life by turning said socks inside out. 

kettles boiled, time for coffee and meds lol


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be mostly away until monday.
> Have a healthy, happy weekend!


Same to you Ed - take care!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I love fluffy bed socks


Shouldn't really need them mid summer but temps dropped in my unheated conservatory to 1'C last night!
Unbelievable - but it is sunny this morning!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> So what's everyone else up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141321


scary!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Now that I've cracked the code and you're just spouting them off.


But its all still quite if not interesting!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> But its all still quite if not interesting!


That should be .............'if not vey interesting!'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why did the speaker of the Swazi parliament lose his job in the year 2000?


He lost his voice?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The item stolen was the King's cowpat, or rather the cowpat of one of the kings's cow.
> In his defence, the speaker alleged he had stolen the pooh for a magic spell that would benefit the whole country and His Majesty himself.
> The King of Swaziland is an absolute monarch who rules with his mother 'The Great She Elephant', whenever he rises from his seat he must be met with cheers and gasps of admiration


His loo must be quite crowded!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done guys, you got it.
> Lots of points each, the questions come from the wonderful BBC series QI, (Quite Interesting).
> However, as the point was to get funny answers and conversations started, which has rather wonderfully happened, and as people have been Googling answers anyway, it really makes little difference, and I shall continue or maybe change the source of the questions.
> What do you think ?


Yes! Keeps the old grey matter busy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, which hand did Henry VIII of England use to wipe his bottom with ?


the stable hand?


----------



## spud's_mum

I only just woke up!
I'm leaving in less than 3 hours and I still have to go to the shops, make lots of little bags of food for spud, get dressed, do my hair, pack, charge my phone etc!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I only just woke up!
> I'm leaving in less than 3 hours and I still have to go to the shops, make lots of little bags of food for spud, get dressed, do my hair, pack, charge my phone etc!!!!!


Better get a wiggle on!!
You'll do it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i am so glad you pointed it out so quickly so I could go back and edit it.
> But it still survives in your post, so the others will see.
> never mind.
> Sorry, guys, an accident, but so, so funny!


I see shirts - thankfully!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Better get a wiggle on!!
> You'll do it!







Well cheddar has had a good time digging...
He's pushed it all up to one side and kicked loads out of the cage onto my floor....


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141345
> 
> View attachment 141346
> 
> Well cheddar has had a good time digging...
> He's pushed it all up to one side and kicked loads out of the cage onto my floor....


add vacuuming to your list too!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> add vacuuming to your list too!


Urggggg I hate vacuuming


----------



## Lyn W

Well I've been talking to myself until you popped in.
Everyone else is in bed or busy this morning it seems.
So I'd better go and sort out Lola's breakfast and take my lodger - Fudge - for walkies.
Then try to fix my car.
So see you later
Have a good time Spuds mum
Send us a postcard!!


----------



## spud's_mum

My dad is going to take me to the shops so that'll speed things up a bit


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice.
> Don't think it would suit me though.


Give it a try, then decide if it suits you or not!


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning Gillian, how are you today?
It is very quiet here this morning.
Have you seen the thread from Ken's daughter in introductions yet?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning Gillian, how are you today?
> It is very quiet here this morning.
> Have you seen the thread from Ken's daughter in introductions yet?


Hi Lyn. I've been writing to Ken's daughter since I received your first PM. But she's not answering, which is only keeping me more and more worried.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. I've been writing to Ken's daughter since I received your first PM. But she's not answering, which is only keeping me more and more worried.


It's probably still early hours of the morning over there, so I expect they are either still at hospital or trying to get some rest. I think US is about 8 hours behind me so maybe that's 10 behind you. ?
I'm sure they'll get back to us if there's any news.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It's probably still early hours of the morning over there, so I expect they are either still at hospital or trying to get some rest. I think US is about 8 hours behind me so maybe that's 10 behind you. ?
> I'm sure they'll get back to us if there's any news.


You're right Lyn, we're TEN HOURS ahead. I got such a shock, that I forgot the time difference. So sorry to have disturbed you.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm sure ever


Gillian Moore said:


> You're right Lyn, we're TEN HOURS ahead. I got such a shock, that I forgot the time difference. So sorry to have disturbed you.


It's fine Gillian it is a worry.
I am looking after my sisters dog called Fudge this week. She is squashed into the chair besides me because she is scared of Lola and although she can't go any where near him she can see him so she is very clingy and keeps trying to rest her head on my laptop and is pressing all sorts of keys. maybe she is trying to type HELP!

If Lola looks at her she runs upstairs.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure ever
> 
> It's fine Gillian it is a worry.
> I am looking after my sisters dog called Fudge this week. She is squashed into the chair besides me because she is scared of Lola and although she can't go any where near him she can see him so she is very clingy and keeps trying to rest her head on my laptop and is pressing all sorts of keys. maybe she is trying to type HELP!
> If Lola looks at her she runs upstairs.


That sounds 'funny': a dog scared of a tort? I was expecting to read: 'Lola is scared of Fudge.' You ought to see HOW scared Oli gets when he sees a cat, when we're out for a 'walk.' For this reason, I still have not got one, as you know.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon ladies, how are we? bad news about cowboy


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon ladies, how are we? bad news about cowboy


Hi John
It is and I'm sure everyone on TFO sends Ken their best wishes.
Are you having a sunny day up there today?
It's beautiful here for a change but so cold last night.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> It is and I'm sure everyone on TFO sends Ken their best wishes.
> Are you having a sunny day up there today?
> It's beautiful here for a change but so cold last night.




nope, back to dull and cold but at least its dry... for now, come 5o'clock no doubt it'll chuck it down. still its pay day so its not all bad. anything exciting today miss lyn?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon ladies, how are we? bad news about cowboy


Let's just hope Ken gets well soon, and very soon.


----------



## meech008

Terrible news about Ken. Hoping for a speedy and easy recovery


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope, back to dull and cold but at least its dry... for now, come 5o'clock no doubt it'll chuck it down. still its pay day so its not all bad. anything exciting today miss lyn?


No nothing exciting - just hair cut which I find stressful rather than exciting. The girl washing my hair was so enthusiastic she almost wrenched my head off my shoulders! I forgot about pay day.- hooray!
Still not fixed my car, Its not battery so think it could be fuses or relay but don't have any high enough amps here to try so will buy some later. Other than that its something expensive I bet.
Not long for you to go in work now. Do you have to work weekends too or is this last day?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> No nothing exciting - just hair cut which I find stressful rather than exciting. The girl washing my hair was so enthusiastic she almost wrenched my head off my shoulders!


Hair cuts are sooo stressful for me! I never like what I end up with


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No nothing exciting - just hair cut which I find stressful rather than exciting. The girl washing my hair was so enthusiastic she almost wrenched my head off my shoulders! I forgot about pay day.- hooray!
> Still not fixed my car, Its not battery so think it could be fuses or relay but don't have any high enough amps here to try so will buy some later. Other than that its something expensive I bet.
> Not long for you to go in work now. Do you have to work weekends too of is this last day?




sounds like you may have visited edward scissorhands! i did very basic mechanics, if its not holding charge it may be the alternater? (i think) 

yip an hr to go, then into the pub across the road lol, i was wrong about the rain... its on already :/


----------



## johnandjade

*yip work Saturday as well :/ but only 4hrs and overtime pay so its not too bad


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hair cuts are sooo stressful for me! I never like what I end up with


Nor me - I try to explain what I want but always seem to end up with what they want for me.
Good thing about hair is it does grow back!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Nor me - I try to explain what I want but always seem to end up with what they want for me.
> Good thing about hair is it does grow back!


My worst haircut was when I was 20. I have very long very curly hair naturally. And I went to get a haircut having this beautiful haircut envisioned with gorgeous layers and some decent length taken off. I looked like a straight up mushroom. The girl had no idea how to cut curly hair and I had a mushroom head. It was awful.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nor me - I try to explain what I want but always seem to end up with what they want for me.
> Good thing about hair is it does grow back!




thats why im glad i've got a baldy nut lol


----------



## johnandjade

happy friday folks! ching ching


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141367
> 
> 
> happy friday folks! ching ching


Happy Friday!


----------



## Lyn W

Iechyd Da!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Happy Friday!



pay day friday as well! a work mate just sent me this....



it'll be me tomorrow never mind next week!


----------



## johnandjade

the local council yard has fantastic supplies... terracotta hills for fido but just out of reach .... for now


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nor me - I try to explain what I want but always seem to end up with what they want for me.
> Good thing about hair is it does grow back!


Mine doesn't.
or at least not some of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141379


Few beers and they might be in reach.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Few beers and they might be in reach.




i walk past it twice a day, its a bloomin tease! nothing i cheeky backhander (£10 to a worker) cant fix


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i walk past it twice a day, its a bloomin tease! nothing i cheeky backhander (£10 to a worker) cant fix


All of life here is sorted by a few quid in the palm, even the police and government departments.
It's part of the culture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, folks , just popping in to say hi! 
Glad to see a few nice posts in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


>


 I'm never eating ice cream again!!!!!
 Was THAT ever weird...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will do for 10 points.
> It was a position called "The Groom of the Stool" and a very high ranking position in Court.
> It was a big job.
> Sir Anthony Denny was the longest running man doing the task during Henry's reign.
> It was a good thing because you got to spend so much time with the king.
> Another good position was the guy who had to warm his shirts for him in the morning.


Oh, no: please, PLEASE say this is a joke!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Arthropod = jointed legs a phylum of animals which account for 84 % of all life on earth. 
There are more than a million species of arthropod; butterflies, cockroaches, cicadas, spiders, lobsters, woodlice, bees, scorpions, prawns, praying mantises, crabs, beetles, centipedes, millipedes, crayfish, mayflies, mites, ticks, fleas, earwigs and ants being representative examples.


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I was on the off road skateboards sitting down and my brother pushed me down the hill into the long grass and I fell off and dragged along the ground ending up with a mouth full of grass seed and a skateboard ontop of me.

I look like I've been in a fight as I have scrapes down the inside if my arm and on my knuckles where I dragged along the grass and where my hand dragged along the grip tape 

Oh and I twisted my ankle falling down a rabbit hole.

Other than that I'm fine 
Sitting by a fire now and going to cook on it  

Oh and I've been in the paddling pool in a rubber dingy sailing around haha 
It's freezing but I went for it and tried to swim in it. 

I'll be back in a minute I'm just gunna warm by the fire


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All of life here is sorted by a few quid in the palm, even the police and government departments.
> It's part of the culture.




perfect example of it in still game, very fist episode of it if memory serves... you also see the main characters trying to get it back! now thats the true culture in these parts lol. 

enjoy your beers last night? hope head wasn't too bad this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm never eating ice cream again!!!!!
> Was THAT ever weird...


Very, very disturbing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, no: please, PLEASE say this is a joke!!!!!!


No, absolutely true, but I think the position has been discontinued today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I was on the off road skateboards sitting down and my brother pushed me down the hill into the long grass and I fell off and dragged along the ground ending up with a mouth full of grass seed and a skateboard ontop of me.
> 
> I look like I've been in a fight as I have scrapes down the inside if my arm and on my knuckles where I dragged along the grass and where my hand dragged along the grip tape
> 
> Oh and I twisted my ankle falling down a rabbit hole.
> 
> Other than that I'm fine
> Sitting by a fire now and going to cook on it
> 
> Oh and I've been in the paddling pool in a rubber dingy sailing around haha
> It's freezing but I went for it and tried to swim in it.
> 
> I'll be back in a minute I'm just gunna warm by the fire


Hi, Spud's mum.
Glad you're having fun.
And suffering minor injuries again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perfect example of it in still game, very fist episode of it if memory serves... you also see the main characters trying to get it back! now thats the true culture in these parts lol.
> 
> enjoy your beers last night? hope head wasn't too bad this morning


Bit of a head this am.
But I think that was the vodka, not the beer.
Hair of the dog time now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Really missing Ken.
I cried a bit about this. 
Not ashamed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do you call an insect that sucks ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit of a head this am.
> But I think that was the vodka, not the beer.
> Hair of the dog time now.




quite right! im going to suffer tomorrow, working again  but the mrs says coktail lunch at frankie and bennys tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quite right! im going to suffer tomorrow, working again  but the mrs says coktail lunch at frankie and bennys tomorrow!


Hurrah !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i walk past it twice a day, its a bloomin tease! nothing i cheeky backhander (£10 to a worker) cant fix


Ask if they've any chipped ones they want to get rid of, may give you one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really missing Ken.
> I cried a bit about this.
> Not ashamed.


He has had so much on his plate the last few months it really isn't fair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He has had so much on his plate the last few months it really isn't fair.


Nope it isn't.
Really, really angry as well as sad about this.


----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone, just catching up with your posts.
How are we all today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone, just catching up with your posts.
> How are we all today?


Well, i had a great day, out of The Cold Dark Room for a change.
And then I came back and am now feeling rather down.
Wifey's also in a snit for some reason and she won't tell me why.
Hmm.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i had a great day, out of The Cold Dark Room for a change.
> And then I came back and am now feeling rather down.
> Wifey's also in a snit for some reason and she won't tell me why.
> Hmm.


Have you forgotten something? Birthday? Anniversary?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you forgotten something? Birthday? Anniversary?


Nope, she always reminds me of those.
I think it's that i'm spending so much time on here and she's always on her Twitter, but not sure.


----------



## Lyn W

I've never been on Twitter, and very rarely look at Facebook - not usually unless someone tells me they have sent me a message in which case they could just have told me what they had written! I go on there so infrequently I have to give myself a new password everytime as I forget what I've used.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never been on Twitter, and very rarely look at Facebook - not usually unless someone tells me they have sent me a message in which case they could just have told me what they had written! I go on there so infrequently I have to give myself a new password everytime as I forget what I've used.


I've never done much else than this forum.
i joined Shelled Warriors, but just didn't like the layout and some opinions there myself.
i was on a Doctor Who (my favourite program) site but hated it.
I do a fossil forum occasionally which is great, informative, scientific, but not much fun.
Otherwise nothing .
No twitter, facebook or that stuff.
Here's good.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've never done much else than this forum.
> i joined Shelled Warriors, but just didn't like the layout and some opinions there myself.
> i was on a Doctor Who (my favourite program) site but hated it.
> I do a fossil forum occasionally which is great, informative, scientific, but not much fun.
> Otherwise nothing .
> No twitter, facebook or that stuff.
> Here's good.


I didn't really join in much here until I discovered Smirnoff - oh sorry that's another story --until I found the Pretend Chat thread, and then it took me a while to work it out before I chipped in.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've never done much else than this forum.
> i joined Shelled Warriors, but just didn't like the layout and some opinions there myself.
> i was on a Doctor Who (my favourite program) site but hated it.
> I do a fossil forum occasionally which is great, informative, scientific, but not much fun.
> Otherwise nothing .
> No twitter, facebook or that stuff.
> Here's good.




I deleted Facebook a while back, it's depressing! ma mrs says im on here to much too, it is a happy place though lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't really join in much here until I discovered Smirnoff - oh sorry that's another story --until I found the Pretend Chat thread, and then it took me a while to work it out before I chipped in.


I know Smirnoff too !
Must be a Welsh thing.
What a guy.
But I think when people see huge and bizarre threads like Pretend Chat and now The Cold Dark Room, even I Spy, they are confused and a little nervous to join in. It seems like a clique where you're the only one who doesn't know everybody or what on earth is going on.
I hope that lots of new people come to all of those threads.
And reading this people, you are welcome, nobody knows what's going on in here and everybody is more than welcome.
End of advert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I deleted Facebook a while back, it's depressing! ma mrs says im on here to much too, it is a happy place though lol


It is.
And your contributions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, All!
I THOUGHT I had finished my work for the month yesterday, and drove the 90 min home this morning. Then I remembered 2 reports for court that were due today! I phoned the lady I send the reports to, and was very apologetic, but she just laughed and said that when I'm back on grounds next week she'll take her wet noodle to me as punishment!  She'll find a way to get around the deadline. She's one of the people I will miss when I leave in October. For a cheerful person, she has the unlikely name of Mrs. Tomb!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know Smirnoff too !
> Must be a Welsh thing.
> What a guy.
> But I think when people see huge and bizarre threads like Pretend Chat and now The Cold Dark Room, even I Spy, they are confused and a little nervous to join in. It seems like a clique where you're the only one who doesn't know everybody or what on earth is going on.
> I hope that lots of new people come to all of those threads.
> And reading this people, you are welcome, nobody knows what's going on in here and everybody is more than welcome.
> End of advert.


...possibly Russian?
You're right it was confusing - quite entertaining though until I realised the posts weren't necessarily following just one conversation.
But I am glad you started the CDR so we don't have to worry about getting on other people's nerves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, All!
> I THOUGHT I had finished my work for the month yesterday, and drove the 90 min home this morning. Then I remembered 2 reports for court that were due today! I phoned the lady I send the reports to, and was very apologetic, but she just laughed and said that when I'm back on grounds next week she'll take her wet noodle to me as punishment!  She'll find a way to get around the deadline. She's one of the people I will miss when I leave in October. For a cheerful person, she has the unlikely name of Mrs. Tomb!


Hi, Bea, hope she beats you soundly.
She sounds great though and that's a terrific name.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, All!
> I THOUGHT I had finished my work for the month yesterday, and drove the 90 min home this morning. Then I remembered 2 reports for court that were due today! I phoned the lady I send the reports to, and was very apologetic, but she just laughed and said that when I'm back on grounds next week she'll take her wet noodle to me as punishment!  She'll find a way to get around the deadline. She's one of the people I will miss when I leave in October. For a cheerful person, she has the unlikely name of Mrs. Tomb!


Glad she was OK that could have been a grave matter!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...possibly Russian?
> You're right it was confusing - quite entertaining though until I realised the posts weren't necessarily following just one conversation.
> But I am glad you started the CDR so we don't have to worry about getting on other people's nerves.


Ok, maybe Russian. 
I never wanted to annoy anyone else and they were quite right to suggest another thread.
So here is The Cold Dark Room where we only irritate each other!


----------



## Lyn W

When my mum died the funeral director came to the house to sort out arrangements and his name was Mr Skeliton, which although it was a very sad time it did make us smile.
There are/were undertakers in Blackpool called the Box Brothers!
And when my local undertakers were having renovations done, the builder put a board up outside advertising himself and his name was Brian Coffin.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Glad she was OK that could have been a grave matter!


Yes!

Lucky for her, she is from St. Francisville. One of our nurses lives on Graves Road in the little town of Slaughter, Louisiana!


----------



## Moozillion

I'm off to the treadmill for 30 min, like a good girl!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I'm off to the treadmill for 30 min, like a good girl!


Have a good half hour - don't forget to switch it on!
(I only say that because a past pupil of mine used to like to stand on them but wouldn't let it move)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm off to the treadmill for 30 min, like a good girl!


Good for you.
But i have taken a vow of no exercise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have a good half hour - don't forget to switch it on!
> (I only say that because a past pupil of mine used to like to stand on them but wouldn't let it move)


Very wise says I.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good for you.
> But i have taken a vow of no exercise.


So you have take a vow of ABStinence?


----------



## johnandjade

abs like slabs! I'm a weight lifter me... i wait while other people lift! 

yeah, for a cold dark room its mighty warm and lighthearted , good work sir and well played  

meanwhile in russia... (pause for YouTube link)


----------



## spud's_mum

My leg is so tingly, I've been stung by stinging nettles


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My leg is so tingly, I've been stung by stinging nettles


You need some dock leaves to rub on them that will take the tingle away


----------



## Lyn W

What were you doing in the nettles?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> What were you doing in the nettles?


Being pushed in a wheel barrow by my little brother. As you could guess, he dropped me and I fell onto a nettle


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Being pushed in a wheel barrow by my little brother. As you could guess, he dropped me and I fell onto a nettle


Sounds like you're having fun!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


Yup looks like he definitely had a liquid lunch!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup looks like he definitely had a liquid lunch!




don't think hes had a solid meal in a while!


----------



## Lyn W

I think we are all a bit subdued about Ken tonight,
so as I need an early night anyway I am going to hit the hay.
I hope you all have a safe and pleasant afternoon/evening/night and I'll see you tomorrow
Take care everyone and night night.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really missing Ken.
> I cried a bit about this.
> Not ashamed.


What happened to Ken?


----------



## spud's_mum

AbdullaAli said:


> What happened to Ken?


I'm also wondering the same thing...
I think we missed a lot while we were not on


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> What happened to Ken?





spudthetortoise said:


> I'm also wondering the same thing...
> I think we missed a lot while we were not on



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/friends-of-cowboy-ken.125140/


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/friends-of-cowboy-ken.125140/


Poor ken!
I hope he gets well soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When my mum died the funeral director came to the house to sort out arrangements and his name was Mr Skeliton, which although it was a very sad time it did make us smile.
> There are/were undertakers in Blackpool called the Box Brothers!
> And when my local undertakers were having renovations done, the builder put a board up outside advertising himself and his name was Brian Coffin.


There is actually a rather interesting theory that you're name influences your choice of profession.
These types of examples are very common.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My leg is so tingly, I've been stung by stinging nettles


Didn't they like you ?
The stinging nettles here are very friendly.


----------



## meech008

It's not a good day here ya'll. Car accidents must be catching :-( we've had 5 since 4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think we are all a bit subdued about Ken tonight,
> so as I need an early night anyway I am going to hit the hay.
> I hope you all have a safe and pleasant afternoon/evening/night and I'll see you tomorrow
> Take care everyone and night night.


I wish you a good night and hope you have a good morning.
Results for the month tomorrow!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really missing Ken.
> I cried a bit about this.
> Not ashamed.


He's a strong guy  the cowboy will recover quickly and we'll all help add much as we can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> What happened to Ken?


Thread liked by Jaizei in introductions from Ken's daughter.
A good friend of ours is hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm also wondering the same thing...
> I think we missed a lot while we were not on


He'll be okay, we hope, he's had a car accident.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/friends-of-cowboy-ken.125140/


Thanks, mate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's not a good day here ya'll. Car accidents must be catching :-( we've had 5 since 4


Bad, sad day.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just put hand cream on...
The scrapes in my knuckles didn't hurt before but now it stings


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bad, sad day.


 Very much, but we have to be positive. Ken is going to be okay, Adam. He's a tough guy and had a lot of people rooting for him


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> He has had so much on his plate the last few months it really isn't fair.


Poor Ken!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Very much, but we have to be positive. Ken is going to be okay, Adam. He's a tough guy and had a lot of people rooting for him


True, Ken is tough, and hopefully he will recover soon.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> True, Ken is tough, and hopefully he will recover soon.


He will  I have faith


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just put hand cream on...
> The scrapes in my knuckles didn't hurt before but now it stings


They say the stinging means it's working.
i say "Ow!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Very much, but we have to be positive. Ken is going to be okay, Adam. He's a tough guy and had a lot of people rooting for him


Yep.
But it's still terribly upsetting.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> But it's still terribly upsetting.


Upsetting, shocking......you name it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, that's it.
End of July ( here in The Cold Dark Room at least).
So time to tot up the scores and see who made this months top ten.
Any further posts after this will count towards August.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> But it's still terribly upsetting.


It is, and I understand how you feel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Firstly to answer the final question from July.
A bug is an insect that has piercing and sucking mouthparts, scientifically it's not just a general name for creepy crawlies, it has a strict biological definition


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Question to start off August.
How many legs does a millipede have ?


----------



## jaizei

4 legs per segment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 4 legs per segment.


Indeed, unlike a centipede's two.
But how many legs in total ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Because of the massive success of the Cold Dark Room, I have decided, in my infinite wisdom ( um hum ) to give points to be carried over to the end of the year to the top 15.


----------



## jaizei

Varies. Up to 750.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illacme


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Firstly a big thank you to everybody else who dropped in, be it only briefly to say hello, get confused and go away again, or simply haven't posted enough to get more points.
Come on guys, you can do better.
But a big thank you to in the order you appeared in The Cold dark Room, more or less, @wellington 
wifey, @4jean 
@Yvonne G 
@vocalisa 
@Momof4 
@Elohi 
@Tidgy's Dad (ooh, that's me)
@robandcole 
@mike taylor 
@Jacqui 
@dmmj 
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
@Taylor T. 
@shewolf
@Angel Carrion 
@Rutibegga 
thanks all for your contributions to The Cold Dark Room.
Please post us more stuff next month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Varies. Up to 750.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illacme


Well, you get the points.
A recently discovered millipede does indeed have that many legs. (2012 i think).
Before that it was 710.
None have 1000.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What colour is water ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and all the people listed above get 1/2 point to carry over to the end of the year.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What colour is water ?


Blue (faintly)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Blue (faintly)


Quite right, ten points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have more people in the world been killed by atomic bombs or because of ducks ?


----------



## meech008

It's so slow now at the hospital I think I might knock off early


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's so slow now at the hospital I think I might knock off early


Can you do that?
What if there's an alien attack suddenly or something?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, ten points.


It's clear!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Depending on where you get it from. I've got some green water you can have


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 15th place and getting one point to go forward to the end of the year total is: 
Tina.
Well done and thank you @leigti 
You see, all your good answers came into account.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Firstly a big thank you to everybody else who dropped in, be it only briefly to say hello, get confused and go away again, or simply haven't posted enough to get more points.
> Come on guys, you can do better.
> But a big thank you to in the order you appeared in The Cold dark Room, more or less, @wellington
> wifey, @4jean
> @Yvonne G
> @vocalisa
> @Momof4
> @Elohi
> @Tidgy's Dad (ooh, that's me)
> @robandcole
> @mike taylor
> @Jacqui
> @dmmj
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Taylor T.
> @shewolf
> @Angel Carrion
> @Rutibegga
> thanks all for your contributions to The Cold Dark Room.
> Please post us more stuff next month.


Oh, I will make my presence known.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's clear!


No, it isn't. 
You need a lot of it to see the blueness, but faintly blue it is.
hello, Delaney!
Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, I will make my presence known.



Just don't mention you-know-what


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I suppose ducks. Or geese, swans... they're pretty mean birds. A friend keeps swans and they can be evil.
Besides, atomic bombs have been used in targeted situations, not every day, and duck attacks have been going on longer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it isn't.
> You need a lot of it to see the blueness, but faintly blue it is.
> hello, Delaney!
> Hope you've had a good day.


Hmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Depending on where you get it from. I've got some green water you can have


The water is not green.
Various things, some of them very beautiful and interesting living in the water are green.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Just don't mention you-know-what


Voldemort?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The water is not green.
> Various things, some of them very beautiful and interesting living in the water are green.


Oh, I'm talking about the big turtle's water.
But... I suppose the water started out blue... and 'everything' floating about makes it appear green...


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can you do that?
> What if there's an alien attack suddenly or something?


I can do that  I rarely do because I have to have a certain amount of time accumulated by the end of a 5 week term and it doesn't leave much room for play BUT I have some hours "banked" that I can use for whatever I please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, I will make my presence known.


You already have, which is why you made the top 15 in July.
But more is better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Right, before I ask my question, I saw this amusing picture.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I can do that  I rarely do because I have to have a certain amount of time accumulated by the end of a 5 week term and it doesn't leave much room for play BUT I have some hours "banked" that I can use for whatever I please



Are there maximum limits on how much time you can accumulate per week?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Who can tell me what a sea lamprey is, and how it came to be an invasive species in the Great Lakes?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Right, before I ask my question, I saw this amusing picture.



Look up Jason Heuser to see other art by the guy who made the original.


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who can tell me what a sea lamprey is, and how it came to be an invasive species in the Great Lakes?


I know they're an eel type of fish with lots of teeth that are in like a swirl pattern but I have no idea how they came to be invasive


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> I know they're an eel type of fish with lots of teeth that are in like a swirl pattern but I have no idea how they came to be invasive



Sea lamprey's are jawless, parasitic fish with a bunch of teeth.

I watched a documentary last night 

Anone else?


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Are there maximum limits on how much time you can accumulate per week?


There are. The board that certifies us states that we can only "work" (work includes actual classroom time AND clinical time) 40 hours a week. And we can only work up to 10 hours a day. We HAVE to go to class 2 times a week and clinic 3 times a week. You can only miss 20% of either class or clinical before you're excused from the program. So however many extra hours we can bank is dependent on how many classes we have to take.
Very confusing stuff. Took me months to get it straight.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How about the other prominent invasive species in Lake Erie?
(It's not a fish )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I suppose ducks. Or geese, swans... they're pretty mean birds. A friend keeps swans and they can be evil.
> Besides, atomic bombs have been used in targeted situations, not every day, and duck attacks have been going on longer.


You get the points.
but the main thing was that in 1918 to 1919 at the end and just after the end of World War I 25 million people were killed by Spanish flu which was spread largely by ducks, more people than were killed in military action during the war.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> There are. The board that certifies us states that we can only "work" (work includes actual classroom time AND clinical time) 40 hours a week. And we can only work up to 10 hours a day. We HAVE to go to class 2 times a week and clinic 3 times a week. You can only miss 20% of either class or clinical before you're excused from the program. So however many extra hours we can bank is dependent on how many classes we have to take.
> Very confusing stuff. Took me months to get it straight.


What are you taking? 
(Medical?  )


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You get the points.
> but the main thing was that in 1918 to 1919 at the end and just after the end of World War I 25 million people were killed by Spanish flu which was spread largely by ducks, more people than were killed in military action during the war.


That's an indirect kill, though... suppose it still counts.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How about the other prominent invasive species in Lake Erie?
> (It's not a fish )



Mussle or the weed?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Mussle or the weed?


Mussle. 
Be specific, Bob!


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What are you taking?
> (Medical?  )


I'm taking a program for xray  I love it so much! I'm hoping to graduate and then move on to radiation therapy.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Mussle.
> Be specific, Bob!



Zebra


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Look up Jason Heuser to see other art by the guy who made the original.


Oh my gosh... President Obama's lion is glorious! I love JFK's space unicorn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can do that  I rarely do because I have to have a certain amount of time accumulated by the end of a 5 week term and it doesn't leave much room for play BUT I have some hours "banked" that I can use for whatever I please


Hurrah!
Have a rest.
You deserve it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Zebra


Fine...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> I'm taking a program for xray  I love it so much! I'm hoping to graduate and then move on to radiation therapy.


Neat! What confusing rules, though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Any more questions, father of Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who can tell me what a sea lamprey is, and how it came to be an invasive species in the Great Lakes?


I know a sea lamprey is a primitive type of jawless fish, even more basic than sharks in some respects, they are parasites that suck the blood of their prey with a round, jawless mouth ringed with teeth.
I know nothing of why they are in the Great Lakes, but http://www.umesc.usgs.gov/invasive_species/sea_lamprey.html
may help explain.
Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I know they're an eel type of fish with lots of teeth that are in like a swirl pattern but I have no idea how they came to be invasive


Not eel, no, no, no.
Look a bit like eels, but not related.(distantly).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sea lamprey's are jawless, parasitic fish with a bunch of teeth.
> 
> I watched a documentary last night
> 
> Anone else?


I can give you a very accurate taxonomy if you like, but I don't know about the invasive bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> There are. The board that certifies us states that we can only "work" (work includes actual classroom time AND clinical time) 40 hours a week. And we can only work up to 10 hours a day. We HAVE to go to class 2 times a week and clinic 3 times a week. You can only miss 20% of either class or clinical before you're excused from the program. So however many extra hours we can bank is dependent on how many classes we have to take.
> Very confusing stuff. Took me months to get it straight.


Well, I think you've explained it splendidly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How about the other prominent invasive species in Lake Erie?
> (It's not a fish )


I could cheat and google, but I won't, is it a frog ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's an indirect kill, though... suppose it still counts.


It does here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What buries it's head in the sand ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could cheat and google, but I won't, is it a frog ?


Zebra mussles  
Entered through canals and the outpour of water from sea-going vessels


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What buries it's head in the sand ?


Not an Ostrich? I don't think that's an actual thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 14th place and getting 2 points to carry over to the end of the year is.
@JoesMum 
thanks for your input, but you've vanished recently, hoping all's well in your world.


----------



## jaizei

I only knew because they're invasive in MN also and for some reason I spent time learning about Minnesota's invasive species. I think it started by reading something about worms (also invasive in MN)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Zebra mussles
> Entered through canals and the outpour of water from sea-going vessels


Thanks, I will google and learn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not an Ostrich? I don't think that's an actual thing.


Correct.
A myth started by the Roman Pliny the Elder and still continuing to this day.
They do lower their heads to ground level and look around and with a mirage effect it looks like they've buried their heads,but they never do.
10pts.


----------



## meech008

Well it suddenly picked up soooo I decided to stay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who invented rubber boots ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well it suddenly picked up soooo I decided to stay.


Oh, well, time off another day.
good luck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 13th place and gaining 3 pts to carry over to the end of the year is ;
@johnsonnboswell 
Thank you so much for your interesting and amusing contributions as well as your guitar and cider


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who invented rubber boots ?


@wellington?
The name AND probably not the lovely lady.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What have I done to my head???





Blehhhhhh.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, time off another day.
> good luck


I might take off a whole day next Friday. I have a whole 21 hours


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @wellington?
> The name AND probably not the lovely lady.



_To go forward you must go back and to touch the light you must pass beneath the shadow_


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> _To go forward you must go back and to touch the light you must pass beneath the shadow_


Dude, I didn't read the books.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> _To go forward you must go back and to touch the light you must pass beneath the shadow_


Oohhhh.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 15th place and getting one point to go forward to the end of the year total is:
> Tina.
> Well done and thank you @leigti
> You see, all your good answers came into account.


15th Pl.!! Wow I never even knew I was on the radar. Now I have a goal for next year.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Mr. Tidgy, I cheated. I used Google to tell me (feeling quite silly) that Wellington is a brand, and Hiram Hutchinson actually invented the thing.
With help from Charles Goodyear.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Who knows where and how the company Birdseye came into being?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Mr. Tidgy, I cheated. I used Google to tell me (feeling quite silly) that Wellington is a brand, and Hiram Hutchinson actually invented the thing.
> With help from Charles Goodyear.



Nope.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Nope.


What?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

But, jaizei! Wikipedia!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @wellington?
> The name AND probably not the lovely lady.


No, no, no; no, no.
The boots named after the Duke of Wellington were made of leather.
Amazonian Indians made rubber boots first from rubber from rubber trees! 
Rubber was a disastrous failure in clothing terms to begin because it either melted all over you in summer or froze as hard as granite in winter. 
Until Charles Goodyear discovered vulcanization by accident in the 1840's. 
Goodyear's one aim in life was to make rubber useful. He found the process by accident on his wife's stove and patented it, but was ripped off by everyone .Even the Goodyear Tyre company , named after him, never paid him a cent.
The Amazonian Indians have made gumboots for thousands of years by standing in gum until it dries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What have I done to my head???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blehhhhhh.


Ow!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What?!



I know things about stuff 


Or I cheated and know the answers, hence why I'm not answering


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I might take off a whole day next Friday. I have a whole 21 hours


Do so, if you can.
And play in the Cold Dark Room all day!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I know things about stuff
> 
> 
> Or I cheated and know the answers, hence why I'm not answering


Hmph.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no; no, no.
> The boots named after the Duke of Wellington were made of leather.
> Amazonian Indians made rubber boots first from rubber from rubber trees!
> Rubber was a disastrous failure in clothing terms to begin because it either melted all over you in summer or froze as hard as granite in winter.
> Until Charles Goodyear discovered vulcanization by accident in the 1840's.
> Goodyear's one aim in life was to make rubber useful. He found the process by accident on his wife's stove and patented it, but was ripped off by everyone .Even the Goodyear Tyre company , named after him, never paid him a cent.
> The Amazonian Indians have made gumboots for thousands of years by standing in gum until it dries.


Mhm 

Cool, though...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> 15th Pl.!! Wow I never even knew I was on the radar. Now I have a goal for next year.


No, August, not next year.
And you just scored 2 pts already.
Easy, isn't it?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!






Sorry


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I know things about stuff
> 
> 
> Or I cheated and know the answers, hence why I'm not answering


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 141445


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Mr. Tidgy, I cheated. I used Google to tell me (feeling quite silly) that Wellington is a brand, and Hiram Hutchinson actually invented the thing.
> With help from Charles Goodyear.


Doesn't matter.
Nobody knows all these.
I only know some.
googling, or checking QI where most of them come from is quite acceptable. 
You keep your points and get more for that post.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@leigti, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who knows where and how the company Birdseye came into being?


Really ?
1923, Clarence Birdseye, he'd seen frozen food up north in Eskimo territory and wanted to emulate that back home, so developed an insti-freeze process to keep vegetables fresh for longer.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really ?
> 1923, Clarence Birdseye, he'd seen frozen food up north in Eskimo territory and wanted to emulate that back home, so developed an insti-freeze process to keep vegetables fresh for longer.


Yes, really! I only learned that a few weeks ago.


----------



## meech008

Home sweet home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 141445


Nope.
You can't have 'more smarter' it's a double comparative which is not possible in English.
Smart is a short adjective so the comparative is with an added 'er'.
A long adjective like intelligent has the comparative 'more'
Some in the middle, like clever, can have either er or more but not both.
So the cat's wrong.
Silly cat.
And as for Descartes......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Home sweet home!


Good, isn't it?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, isn't it?


Soooo good  I love to lay in my bed. Even if I'm not sleeping. We really don't see enough of each other


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> You can't have 'more smarter' it's a double comparative which is not possible in English.
> Smart is a short adjective so the comparative is with an added 'er'.
> A long adjective like intelligent has the comparative 'more'
> Some in the middle, like clever, can have either er or more but not both.
> So the cat's wrong.
> Silly cat.
> Ans as for Descartes......


I got it 
Sort of funny, though.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Soooo good  I love to lay in my bed. Even if I'm not sleeping. We really don't see enough of each other


I bet it misses you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

From 'The Daily Mirror'.
There were four of us in the doctor's waiting room when in walks a Pakistani gentleman.
He was about to go straight through into the doctor's surgery when a woman jumped up an grabbed his arm saying in very deliberate English;
" We ...are....before.....you. ........You.......take...your......turn......understand?"
To which the Pakistani gentleman replied in equally deliberate Engish;
" No...you.....are......after......me....Me.....doctor........understand ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I got it
> Sort of funny, though.


yes, it is.
Sorry, being pedantic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An elephant walks into a bar.
What do you offer it to drink?


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I bet it misses you too!


I hope so! I know a certain pudgy beagle likes to keep it company when I'm not there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 12th place and gaining 4 points to take on to the end of the year is Abdulla.
@AbdullaAli 
you can do better, though I know you're rather busy right now.
Enjoy your holiday, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And that's all for now.
I must get some sleep.
All will be revealed later today.
Good night Cold Dark Roomers wherever you may be.
And blessings to Ken.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's all for now.
> I must get some sleep.
> All will be revealed later today.
> Good night Cold Dark Roomers wherever you may be.
> And blessings to Ken.


Goodnight!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An elephant walks into a bar.
> What do you offer it to drink?


Not familiar with drinks. But I'd offer him an elephant ear


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have more people in the world been killed by atomic bombs or because of ducks ?


...I smell a trick question!!!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Never really liked Babar


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 141449


Man... I think I was five last time I watched that show.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> ...I smell a trick question!!!


Hi 
*Leaves... returned five minutes late.
18 alerts. Wait, WHAT?  
Yo guys are crazy. In a good way.


----------



## leigti

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @leigti, how are you?


I'm doing OK. Nothing too exciting in my life right now.


----------



## johnandjade

please tell me someone has made the coffee! one hungover dude gotta work here  think i'll just camp out here in a corner today, the thought of an actual cold dark room is mighty appealing right now! 

why is a scarecrow good at his job???

... because he is OUTSTANDING in his feild. 

morning all !


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


> Varies. Up to 750.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illacme


Just woke up.
It's freezing cold and for the first time, there's not any rabbits on the lawn


----------



## spud's_mum

Take that back... I can see one!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> please tell me someone has made the coffee! one hungover dude gotta work here  think i'll just camp out here in a corner today, the thought of an actual cold dark room is mighty appealing right now!
> 
> why is a scarecrow good at his job???
> 
> ... because he is OUTSTANDING in his feild.
> 
> morning all !


Morning


----------



## johnandjade

how are we today spuds mommy? im spying on fido


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> how are we today spuds mommy? im spying on fido
> View attachment 141467


I'm freezing cold sitting in an old house in the country side.

Missing spud, my mum and all the other animals back at home


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm freezing cold sitting in an old house in the country side.
> 
> Missing spud, my mum and all the other animals back at home




chilly here as well. maby if you talk nice to your mum you could skype spud lol. i miss my little guy when im away too


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> chilly here as well. maby if you talk nice to your mum you could skype spud lol. i miss my little guy when im away too


I'll face time soon... If my mum knows how to get it on the computer haha 

Normally at this time if either be in bed or snuggling with monty (my dog)


----------



## johnandjade

i used to have 3 german shepherds, sadly they are in doggy heaven now. dogs are awesome


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> i used to have 3 german shepherds, sadly they are in doggy heaven now. dogs are awesome


Aww


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> But it's still terribly upsetting.


...and underneath it all Ken is a big, old softy too who doesn't deserve all that life is throwing at him at the moment.
He still seems to have his sense of humour though from what Morgan has said and with all our positive thoughts heading his way
hopefully he'll be right as rain sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What buries it's head in the sand ?


me when I'm trying to avoid stuff!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...and underneath it all Ken is a big, old softy too who doesn't deserve all that life is throwing at him at the moment.
> He still seems to have his sense of humour though from what Morgan has said and with all our positive thoughts heading his way
> hopefully he'll be right as rain sooner rather than later.




good morning, how are we today?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 14th place and getting 2 points to carry over to the end of the year is.
> @JoesMum
> thanks for your input, but you've vanished recently, hoping all's well in your world.


Joes Mum is having a fabulous French holiday full of wine and cheese and French things!


----------



## spud's_mum

Our view from the paddling pool 
Sorry for the blurriness it's a photo of a photo on my camera from yesterday


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning, how are we today?


Morning John, it was quite busy here last night after I left - been catching up on all the posts.
How's your head now?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141468
> 
> Our view from the paddling pool
> Sorry for the blurriness it's a photo of a photo on my camera from yesterday


What a lovely view!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John, it was quite busy here last night after I left - been catching up on all the posts.
> How's your head now?




it certainly was! made for some fun reading this morning here as well . heads not too bad thanks, starbucks had a vist so that done the job. 

any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Depending on where you get it from. I've got some green water you can have


That's a brigth answer!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it certainly was! made for some fun reading this morning here as well . heads not too bad thanks, starbucks had a vist so that done the job.
> 
> any fun plans for the weekend?


Not really dog walking and trying to fix my car will be a priority. I was supposed to be flying up to Edinburgh on Mon morn for a funeral but I've no way of getting to Cardiff airport by 6 a.m without my car now.
My sister says I can use hers locally but she doesn't want it left overnight at the airport. 
So I'm just hoping its a fuse or relay which I can buy and try so I can get to Livingston. If its the alternator or ignition switch I'm stuck. Don't even have anyone who can tow me to a garage til next week. Will have to see if they will pick it up.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> That's a brigth answer!


Good morning Gillian and Oli hope all is well in your world today.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not really dog walking and trying to fix my car will be a priority. I was supposed to be flying up to Edinburgh on Mon morn for a funeral but I've no way of getting to Cardiff airport by 6 a.m without my car now.
> My sister says I can use hers locally but she doesn't want it left overnight at the airport.
> So I'm just hoping its a fuse or relay which I can buy and try so I can get to Livingston. If its the alternator or ignition switch I'm stuck. Don't even have anyone who can tow me to a garage til next week. Will have to see if they will pick it up.




it can only get better! hopefully it'll be an easy fix and your mobile again soon. have you tried jump starting it?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it can only get better! hopefully it'll be an easy fix and your mobile again soon. have you tried jump starting it?


Not yet no one to help at mo. It had to happen this week when everyone's away!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Gillian and Oli hope all is well in your world today.


So far so bad!! Temperature has reached 41 degrees Celcius, but it's not the weather, will PM you.

How are you, Lola and Fudge?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not yet no one to help at mo. It had to happen this week when everyone's away!




sods law eh! perhaps your car just needs a rest... it's EXAUSTING being a car


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so bad!! Temperature has reached 41 degrees Celcius, but it's not the weather, will PM you.
> 
> How are you, Lola and Fudge?


All plodding along fine thanks Gillian.
Fudge snores and as she sleeps on the floor of my bedroom she has kept me awake some of the night!

It's quite chilly here at the moment - about 16'C - Lola hasn't wandered far from her MVB, but at least its dry so will be able to walk the dog later.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sods law eh! perhaps your car just needs a rest... it's EXAUSTING being a car


I know how it feels, my batteries could do with a good recharge! I wonder if I attached the croc clips of the charger to my ears would that do me any good other than give me curly hair!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> All plodding along fine thanks Gillian.
> Fudge snores and as she sleeps on the floor of my bedroom she has kept me awake some of the night!
> 
> It's quite chilly here at the moment - about 16'C - Lola hasn't wandered far from her MVB, but at least its dry so will be able to walk the dog later.


Fudge seems to be as naughty as Oli, or am I mistaken? Wow...only 16 degrees Celcius back there. But at least it's dry. Enjoy your walk as well as your day.


----------



## johnandjade

watching fidos webcam and the hand of god appeared! guse the mrs is up lol


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Fudge seems to be as naughty as Oli, or am I mistaken? Wow...only 16 degrees Celcius back there. But at least it's dry. Enjoy your walk as well as your day.


You too!


----------



## Lyn W

Places to go, people to see must dash
See you all later have a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Not familiar with drinks. But I'd offer him an elephant ear


The plant or the cocktail ?
Elephant's drink water, of course, a lot of it, when they can, but they love alcohol. 
They can smell ethanol fermenting in fruit up to ten miles away and love a tipple.
Unfortunately, as with some people it makes them very aggressive and they become dangerous.
So if an elephant comes into your local, don't buy it a drink, just get it some water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Never really liked Babar


Me, neither, don't know why.


----------



## johnandjade

what does tarzan ware under his trousers....

elepants!!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning sir, how are we this fine day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Joes Mum is having a fabulous French holiday full of wine and cheese and French things!


Oh, I remember.
She posted me a picture of French cheese a while back.
Hope she's having fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141468
> 
> Our view from the paddling pool
> Sorry for the blurriness it's a photo of a photo on my camera from yesterday


Is that a missile launch pad in the field ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not really dog walking and trying to fix my car will be a priority. I was supposed to be flying up to Edinburgh on Mon morn for a funeral but I've no way of getting to Cardiff airport by 6 a.m without my car now.
> My sister says I can use hers locally but she doesn't want it left overnight at the airport.
> So I'm just hoping its a fuse or relay which I can buy and try so I can get to Livingston. If its the alternator or ignition switch I'm stuck. Don't even have anyone who can tow me to a garage til next week. Will have to see if they will pick it up.


Why is life so complicated ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir, how are we this fine day?


I vory well, thanks for asking.
Hear coffee's fixed your head.
Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

200 or so people a year are killed by elephants and some of those are because the elephant's drunk.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I vory well, thanks for asking.
> Hear coffee's fixed your head.
> Me too.




liquid gold isn't it! ten mins left of work, I actually have a hlf btl in the fridge here lol. im having several today! anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Describe either James Bond's Bradford or his Vespa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> liquid gold isn't it! ten mins left of work, I actually have a hlf btl in the fridge here lol. im having several today! anything exciting this weekend?


Quiet day today, friends coming over tomorrow.
You ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Describe either James Bond's Bradford or his Vespa.




bond was a mod?! 

the names bond, uni bond... im here to fill your crack in lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bond was a mod?!
> 
> the names bond, uni bond... im here to fill your crack in lol


Not that sort of Vespa.
I went to Brighton with the mods once, on the back of a friend's Vespa.
I was a mod for only that one bank holiday weekend, but it was actually great fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 11th place and carrying 5 points over to the end of the year is Delaney.
@Yellow Turtle01
We need your craziness here in The Cold Dark Room more often, Del.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quiet day today, friends coming over tomorrow.
> You ?



the mrs wanted to go shopping and do lunch but well, there is still beer at home so game might be a bogey


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not that sort of Vespa.
> I went to Brighton with the mods once, on the back of a friend's Vespa.
> I was a mod for only that one bank holiday weekend, but it was actually great fun.




is there anywhere or anything you haven't experienced?! lol, i would have loved to been about for the mods and rocker days, sadly my mother didn't see fit to evict me until '86


----------



## meech008

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning all




good morrow, hope all is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is there anywhere or anything you haven't experienced?! lol, i would have loved to been about for the mods and rocker days, sadly my mother didn't see fit to evict me until '86


It was around about 1980, so I was pretty young and the heyday of the mods and rockers was long gone.
Still a great experience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all


Morning, Michelle.
Grab a coffee, that seems to be the drink of choice this morning.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good morrow, hope all is well


All is well  just eating a chicken biscuit before I put those scrubs on one more time for the week. Talking to some people who are decoding on whether or not they want to take our program at school. Give them a students perspective.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good morrow, hope all is well


Hope your head is better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, into the top ten for July.
In 10th place carrying 6 points over to the end of the year is the Cold Dark Room's resident moderator, Cameron. 
@jaizei 
And despite the ice cream and cheese monstrosities you got quite a big score.
And thanks for watching over us in the Dark.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hope your head is better!




oh it is  , hair of the dog been had and back home to work on tomorrow's sore head now lol. i only lasted about hlf a yr as a student (mechanics) then lost my job so by by. went college


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oh it is  , hair of the dog been had and back home to work on tomorrow's sore head now lol. i only lasted about hlf a yr as a student (mechanics) then lost my job so by by. went college


I understand :-( I could put a downpayment on half of a house with the amount of loans I've accumulated


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I understand :-( I could put a downpayment on half of a house with the amount of loans I've accumulated




it wasnt costing me anything to do, AND was on full time pay as well. I'll confess i lost the job because i got sacked... too much partying at that time. oh the blissful ignorance of youth lol. boy do I regret it! 

the girlfriend and i just bought a flat a yr ago its not any easier i can tell you lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Scotland has sunshine again! That's twice this week beastie has been out to play! Woohoo!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that a missile launch pad in the field ?


It's a stable 
No horses though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 141477
> Scotland has sunshine again! That's twice this week beastie has been out to play! Woohoo!


Good for beastie.
I bet he loved it.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good for beastie.
> I bet he loved it.


He's still out! Only 2pm here  
How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in 9th place for July, getting 7 points to carry over to the end of the year is Kirsty.
@kirsty Johnston 
and hurray for you and beastie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> He's still out! Only 2pm here
> How is everyone?


Goody, good good thanks.
Lovely day here again and having a relaxing time.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in 9th place for July, getting 7 points to carry over to the end of the year is Kirsty.
> @kirsty Johnston
> and hurray for you and beastie.


Yay!! Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay!! Thank you


Thank you for your most welcome contributions to The Cold Dark Room.
More please!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you for your most welcome contributions to The Cold Dark Room.
> More please!


Of course! Love the cold dark room  it's a really good thread and my personal faveroute!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 141477
> Scotland has sunshine again! That's twice this week beastie has been out to play! Woohoo!



not in Glasgow!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> not in Glasgow!
> View attachment 141484


Oh dear it's not that great! I'm in Edinburgh but I just brought beastie inside as it's beginning to overcast as well  
At least he got out for a wee while...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Of course! Love the cold dark room  it's a really good thread and my personal faveroute!


Well, thank you.
Flattery will get you extra points!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, thank you.
> Flattery will get you extra points!


Lol I'll make sure I remember that before the August results get announced


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> not in Glasgow!
> View attachment 141484


Ah... And the rain starts lol


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh dear it's not that great! I'm in Edinburgh but I just brought beastie inside as it's beginning to overcast as well
> At least he got out for a wee while...




we have never had our wee guy outside  we are top floor flat in paisley so its a mission if ( which is never lol ) to get him out and safe. have a large plastic tub on standby though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ah... And the rain starts lol


Doubt we'll see much til November.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ah... And the rain starts lol




the power of the cold dark room! what kind of witchcraft is this?! pictures come to life lol... have a beer lol




its kind of like the cartoon penny crayon!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> we have never had our wee guy outside  we are top floor flat in paisley so its a mission if ( which is never lol ) to get him out and safe. have a large plastic tub on standby though


Have you ever thought about getting one of they leads from Amazon or eBay and taking him to a park? I'm personally too paranoid so lucky to have a back garden but I've heard of others on the forum doing it


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Have you ever thought about getting one of they leads from Amazon or eBay and taking him to a park? I'm personally too paranoid so lucky to have a back garden but I've heard of others on the forum doing it




actually just seen them couple nights ago, my concern is we have a river on one side and road on the other :/. not sure if the contractors use weed killer either so a plastic storage tub with a bag of coir is safest idea i've had. 

a kind of make shift travel kit if you will


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> what does tarzan ware under his trousers....
> 
> elepants!!


....and he swims in his trunks!!?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ....and he swims in his trunks!!?




hey lyn... how does he make toast???

under a gorilla


----------



## Lyn W

...and he goes to Tuskany for his holidays....


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> actually just seen them couple nights ago, my concern is we have a river on one side and road on the other :/. not sure if the contractors use weed killer either so a plastic storage tub with a bag of coir is safest idea i've had.
> 
> a kind of make shift travel kit if you will


I see... Is there any nature parks near by? They aren't allowed to use weed killer there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 8th place for July in The Cold Dark Room is Gillian! 
Who therefore carries 8 points over to the end of the year. 
@Gillian Moore 
Well done and thanks for contributing, but we'd like to see you more often in here.
To beat up Lyn, mainly.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> I see... Is there any nature parks near by? They aren't allowed to use weed killer there.




not really, only place close is 5mile away and popular dog walking spot. we do best we can, table gets best sun spot in house. know he doesnt get benift of the rays but he enjoys basking for a while in it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not in Glasgow!
> View attachment 141484


That sky looks just like the one over Wales at the moment...and its raining now.


----------



## Lyn W

Only a fleeting visit with my cuppa now I have to go and check some fuses.
Wish me luck - just a little should be *amp*le.
Byeee!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 8th place for July in The Cold Dark Room is Gillian!
> Who therefore carries 8 points over to the end of the year.
> @Gillian Moore
> Well done and thanks for contributing, but we'd like to see you more often in here.
> To beat up Lyn, mainly.


Wait and see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Only a fleeting visit with my cuppa now I have to go and check some fuses.
> Wish me luck - just a little should be *amp*le.
> Byeee!!


And off Lyn goes on a quick circuit of The Cold Dark Room.
She'll be back before we know it.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That sky looks just like the one over Wales at the moment...and its raining now.


Hi Lyn. Though I don't like rain, that view is a nice one.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Only a fleeting visit with my cuppa now I have to go and check some fuses.
> Wish me luck - just a little should be *amp*le.
> Byeee!!



Good luck.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And off Lyn goes on a quick circuit of The Cold Dark Room.
> She'll be back before we know it.


What time would that 'before we know' mean?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 8th place for July in The Cold Dark Room is Gillian!
> Who therefore carries 8 points over to the end of the year.
> @Gillian Moore
> Well done and thanks for contributing, but we'd like to see you more often in here.
> To beat up Lyn, mainly.



Is Lyn still looking for trouble? Hope not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What time would that 'before we know' mean?


Errrr....
Before you can say ' Jack Robinson'?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Is Lyn still looking for trouble? Hope not.


While she's not here to defend herself, I think it's safe to say she's been very naughty.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That sky looks just like the one over Wales at the moment...and its raining now.




its a kinda magic! my pics manifest when i post them here, have a glass of wine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 7th place is John who carries 9 points forward to the end of the year.
@johnandjade 
Love your puns and your sense of humour in general.
Thanks for being such a great part of The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 7th place is John who carries 9 points forward to the end of the year.
> @johnandjade
> Love your puns and your sense of humour in general.
> Thanks for being such a great part of The Cold Dark Room.



thank you for squeezing fluffy and i in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its a kinda magic! my pics manifest when i post them here, have a glass of wine
> View attachment 141498


Don't mind if I do.
Thanks.
But i'm really rubbish at rolling, wifey has to do it when we have rolling tobacco.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While she's not here to defend herself, I think it's safe to say she's been very naughty.


Naughty Oli - not KAHN of course- and naughty Lyn? I am ready to attack so they should both be more careful, less naughty, especially with temp reaching 42 degrees Celcius here, GOD knows what happens to the brain in such weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you for squeezing fluffy and i in


Always room for friends and their armadillos. 
Especially if they bring beer and wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Naughty Oli - not KAHN of course- and naughty Lyn? I am ready to attack so they should both be more careful, less naughty, especially with temp reaching 42 degrees Celcius here, GOD knows what happens to the brain in such weather.


I don't think that's a problem in Wales right now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always room for friends and their armadillos.
> Especially if they bring beer and wine.


Beer and wine in Morocco? Hmmmhmmm.

Any room for ants, and more ants?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think that's a problem in Wales right now.


I AM the one ready to attack, so there is a problem. Re-read my post please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Beer and wine in Morocco? Hmmmhmmm.
> 
> Any room for ants, and more ants?


Oh, yes ants needed to feed the armadillos.
And, indeed, more ants. 
Morocco is famous for it's beer and wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I AM the one ready to attack, so there is a problem. Re-read my post please.


Sorry, got it now, I'll be good, it's Lyn who's naughty.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, got it now, I'll be good, it's Lyn who's naughty.


Take care Adam: am not in my best mood. (Only joking).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care Adam: am not in my best mood. (Only joking).


Don't worry, i'll be good, i'm very scared and trembling slightly in My Cold Dark Corner.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes ants needed to feed the armadillos.
> And, indeed, more ants.
> Morocco is famous for it's beer and wine.


They'll be there tomorrow, but be there at the airport, with Tidgy not Wifey. Agreed?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, i'll be good, i'm very scared and trembling slightly in My Cold Dark Corner.


That's better but don't do it again, ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> They'll be there tomorrow, but be there at the airport, with Tidgy not Wifey. Agreed?


OK; agreed, 
Are they flying Virgin Antlantic ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's better but don't do it again, ok?


No, maam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 6th place in The Cold Dark Room for July is Ed who carries 10 points over to the end of the year.
@ZEROPILOT 
Thanks for being such a rich contributor and hope you revisit soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of the ants just escaped from the Cold Dark Room into wifey's lair.
She squished it.
Naughty wifey, that' armadillo food!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK; agreed,
> Are they flying Virgin Antlantic ?


No. B.O.A.C to mean....Better On A Camel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No. B.O.A.C to mean....Better On A Camel!


ha ha ha!
Mmmm.
not fond of camels.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always room for friends and their armadillos.
> Especially if they bring beer and wine.






have one of Glasgows finest sir


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, maam.


Trying to fool me, Adam?

Does that 'No maam' mean:

a) No, confirming you won't do it again
b) No you are not going to listen to me and you are going to do it again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141500
> 
> 
> have one of Glasgows finest sir


Don't mind if I do, ta.
You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Trying to fool me, Adam?
> 
> Does that 'No maam' mean:
> 
> a) No, confirming you won't do it again
> b) No you are not going to listen to me and you are going to do it again.


I'm not quite sure.
I got confused.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha ha ha!
> Mmmm.
> not fond of camels.


Not that I am, but my GOD, they're so so patient. Would you rather I sent them by horses? Tigers, lions? Torts?!! Am giving you the choice.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not quite sure.
> I got confused.


GOD! That really made me laugh at last.

If confused re-read the posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not that I am, but my GOD, they're so so patient. Would you rather I sent them by horses? Tigers, lions? Torts?!! Am giving you the choice.


I would prefer torts, but the armadillos may have starved to death by the time they get here.
How about pigeons ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would prefer torts, but the armadillos may have starved to death by the time they get here.
> How about pigeons ?


Don't like them. True I asked you to choose, but you've got to choose from the animals I mentioned. OK? Make your mind up quickly as they have to move.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't like them. True I asked you to choose, but you've got to choose from the animals I mentioned. OK? Make your mind up quickly as they have to move.


Some of them sound a bit dangerous so i'll choose horses, please.
I rather like horses and they're quite fast.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 11th place and carrying 5 points over to the end of the year is Delaney.
> @Yellow Turtle01
> We need your craziness here in The Cold Dark Room more often, Del.


My craziness?! Nonsense.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The plant or the cocktail ?
> Elephant's drink water, of course, a lot of it, when they can, but they love alcohol.
> They can smell ethanol fermenting in fruit up to ten miles away and love a tipple.
> Unfortunately, as with some people it makes them very aggressive and they become dangerous.
> So if an elephant comes into your local, don't buy it a drink, just get it some water.


The food, actually 
That'd be the day, buying an elephant a drink...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

28 of those were from here. 
You guys are busy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Lyn W, could you get a ride from someone else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The food, actually
> That'd be the day, buying an elephant a drink...


Of course, silly Tigby.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the ants just escaped from the Cold Dark Room into wifey's lair.
> She squished it.
> Naughty wifey, that' armadillo food!


That's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey Gillian, Oli doing better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 141507
> 
> 28 of those were from here.
> You guys are busy


Very busy in here.
Lots of us wandering about in the Dark.


----------



## meech008

Lunch break!


----------



## johnandjade

CHE's guys... current set up has heat mat, im finally fit enough to start work on a tailor made slice of edan for fido (well best i can) ... should the bulb be housed in a reflector with cage or just be exposed but housed in an fully wire 'box'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Lunch break!


Hello, Michelle, glad you popped in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> CHE's guys... current set up has heat mat, im finally fit enough to start work on a tailor made slice of edan for fido (well best i can) ... should the bulb be housed in a reflector with cage or just be exposed but housed in an fully wire 'box'


I have mine in a ceramic fitment with just a wire box, but don't use it or need it very often here.
@Lyn W uses one too, i think.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> @Lyn W, could you get a ride from someone else?


No unfortunately there is no one I could ask to get up so early to get me to the airport for 6 am. My family are all away this week as are my friends - or they live too far away to help.
I have the battery on charge again now as the fuses were all fine so will see how that goes otherwise I am going to have to ask a garage to tow me in, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very busy in here.
> Lots of us wandering about in the Dark.


Just blindly stumbling about?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Though I don't like rain, that view is a nice one.


John does have a nice view of Paisley -pity about the grey sky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just blindly stumbling about?


And falling over the armadillos, yes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrr....
> Before you can say ' Jack Robinson'?


Only if you say it very very very slowly!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Lunch break!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And falling over the armadillos, yes.


And the ants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> And the ants.


And hedgehogs.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, got it now, I'll be good, it's Lyn who's naughty.


Oooohhh - you are such a fibber!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK; agreed,
> Are they flying Virgin Antlantic ?


No they'll be on Flybee.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And hedgehogs.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> And hedgehogs.


I saw some birds last night. Water fowl.


----------



## jaizei

Close enough


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Trying to fool me, Adam?
> 
> Does that 'No maam' mean:
> 
> a) No, confirming you won't do it again
> b) No you are not going to listen to me and you are going to do it again.


Probably b Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oooohhh - you are such a fibber!!!


Oooooopss.
Caught again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of them sound a bit dangerous so i'll choose horses, please.
> I rather like horses and they're quite fast.


Antelope would have been better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I saw some birds last night. Water fowl.


Yep, plenty of ducks in here, too.
I think Bea brought them in.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have mine in a ceramic fitment with just a wire box, but don't use it or need it very often here.
> @Lyn W uses one too, i think.




ta much. any info if any ill effects of LED's ? thinking of adding in a few strips


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Probably b Gillian


Ooooooohhh!
How unfair!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Antelope would have been better


Not on Gillian's list though, she would have got angry like she did when i suggested pigeons.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> CHE's guys... current set up has heat mat, im finally fit enough to start work on a tailor made slice of edan for fido (well best i can) ... should the bulb be housed in a reflector with cage or just be exposed but housed in an fully wire 'box'


I use mine with a ceramic holder in a reflector shade to make sure the heat isn't being lost upwards. It is on a thermostat so it switches on and off as needed. (about £25 in The Range)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ta much. any info if any ill effects of LED's ? thinking of adding in a few strips


Red lights are not good, tortoises eat things like substrate if it's coloured red.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ta much. any info if any ill effects of LED's ? thinking of adding in a few strips


If you use mvb you'll get light heat and uvb all in one bulb - very easy!
Don't need light with CHE as torts need darkness to sleep,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooooohhh!
> How unfair!


You're a fine one to talk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If you use mvb you'll get light heat and uvb all in one bulb - very easy!
> Don't need light with CHE as torts beed darkness to sleep,


Beeds of darkness, eh ?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> If you use mvb you'll get light heat and uvb all in one bulb - very easy!
> Don't need light with CHE as torts beed darkness to sleep,



http://www.ivis.org/journals/exoticdvm/9-3/brames.pdf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're a fine one to talk!


er hum.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> http://www.ivis.org/journals/exoticdvm/9-3/brames.pdf


Thanks I'll have to read that later when I have some spare time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> http://www.ivis.org/journals/exoticdvm/9-3/brames.pdf


Goodness!
Will find time to read it later.
Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> http://www.ivis.org/journals/exoticdvm/9-3/brames.pdf


Now is that going to contradict what I've been told on TFO and confuse me?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Thinking of... Moozillion, how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Finally caught up! What we need is a pause button!
Was there's question today?


----------



## jaizei

Didn't feel like working when I woke up; for some reason I though a dozen breakfast tacos would help. They didn't. Now I just want to nap.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thinking of... Moozillion, how are you?


Bea was off to the gym earlier to give the treadmill some wellie, don't think she's been back since. Hope she managed to switch it off. as well as on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now is that going to contradict what I've been told on TFO and confuse me?


Oh, no, not something else contradictory.
I've got to go out now, so will have to look later.
See you all in a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no, not something else contradictory.
> I've got to go out now, so will have to look later.
> See you all in a bit.


Bye for now!


----------



## jaizei

Or watch videos on YouTube.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Didn't feel like working when I woke up; for some reason I though a dozen breakfast tacos would help. They didn't. Now I just want to nap.


Have a duvet day then - it is Saturday after all


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Have a duvet day then - it is Saturday after all


I would LOVE to just relax all day


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Or watch videos on YouTube.


Fantastic - you've found Adams song!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Probably b Gillian


Good evening Lyn, and welcome back.

Knowing Adam, it's a 99.999% recurring that it is B.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, and welcome back.
> 
> Knowing Adam, it's a 99.999% recurring that it is B.


Yes I would say so, Gillian he is Trouble with a capital T


----------



## johnandjade

know to avoid red bulbs, use mvb its a heat mat on lid of night box just now for ambient/overnight but i've seen it in low 60's before so figure just having che on thermostat is easy option? sq' ft age will be 3 to 4 time current enclosure so have to up my game lol

leds's i know will have no benift other than my own. just if any negative impact is known of?


----------



## johnandjade

on a lighter note, whats a pilots fav kind of crisps???

... plain


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> know to avoid red bulbs, use mvb its a heat mat on lid of night box just now for ambient/overnight but i've seen it in low 60's before so figure just having che on thermostat is easy option? sq' ft age will be 3 to 4 time current enclosure so have to up my game lol
> 
> leds's i know will have no benift other than my own. just if any negative impact is known of?


MVB - mercury vapour bulbs for heat, light and uvb rays - not seen them as mats. Does it give light and essential indoor UVB too?
Don't know about LEDs but was told here that torts need darkness for sleep. MVB and CHE have been very easy to use for me, I only have one socket available near his room so just swap plugs over when he's gone to bed. Room is naturally light so it becomes dark slowly for him.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, and welcome back.
> 
> Knowing Adam, it's a 99.999% recurring that it is B.


99.9999999999999999999%


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> on a lighter note, whats a pilots fav kind of crisps???
> 
> ... plain


http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## Lyn W

I must go for a while too, so in the words of a Welsh Arnie
"I'll be bach!"


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I must go for a while too, so in the words of a Welsh Arnie
> "I'll be bach!"




i'll be baithoven


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> MVB - mercury vapour bulbs for heat, light and uvb rays - not seen them as mats. Does it give light and essential indoor UVB too?
> Don't know about LEDs but was told here that torts need darkness for sleep. MVB and CHE have been very easy to use for me, I only have one socket available near his room so just swap plugs over when he's gone to bed. Room is naturally light so it becomes dark slowly for him.




sorry, have mvb bulb in main area, heat mat in night box.


----------



## johnandjade

leds im thinking, purely for asthetics .... Full Dream Waterproof Cool White DC 12V 5M 3528 SMD 300 Leds LED Strips Strip Light https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C6SHZSE/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9EqVvbWRCJS1V


----------



## johnandjade

board at work? need cheering up? or just to shake your head in disbelief...??? Take a look at this video on YouTube:







Sent from my iPhone


----------



## meech008

Finally home till Monday


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I'm home and walked into the living room to find spud trying to eat the thermometer probe... No wonder the temperature keeps going up and down if it's in his mouth most the time....


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> leds im thinking, purely for asthetics .... Full Dream Waterproof Cool White DC 12V 5M 3528 SMD 300 Leds LED Strips Strip Light https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C6SHZSE/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9EqVvbWRCJS1V
> View attachment 141540



Shouldn't hurt anything. As with any light, just watch for (negative) changes to his behavior afterwards. I didn't look too closely at the link, but whatever you end up using will probably need to be secured mechanically. The LED strips sometimes come with mounting straps, if not you'll have to figure something else out. In my experience, their adhesive/tape is good for holding it in place momentarily while you secure it and that's about it


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 99.9999999999999999999%



So you're telling me there's A chance


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> http://www.ivis.org/journals/exoticdvm/9-3/brames.pdf


Very interesting. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Finally caught up! What we need is a pause button!
> Was there's question today?


The current question is ; Describe either James Bond's Bradford or his Vespa.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> know to avoid red bulbs, use mvb its a heat mat on lid of night box just now for ambient/overnight but i've seen it in low 60's before so figure just having che on thermostat is easy option? sq' ft age will be 3 to 4 time current enclosure so have to up my game lol
> 
> leds's i know will have no benift other than my own. just if any negative impact is known of?



I wouldn't discount them as only for your benefit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Fantastic - you've found Adams song!!


Me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, and welcome back.
> 
> Knowing Adam, it's a 99.999% recurring that it is B.


Goodness!
I leave the Cold Dark Room and everyone starts ganging up on me.
I am a soft, sweet, innocent, lamby, bunny sort of thing.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> So you're telling me there's A chance


Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I would say so, Gillian he is Trouble with a capital T


Sniff, sob, sulk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> know to avoid red bulbs, use mvb its a heat mat on lid of night box just now for ambient/overnight but i've seen it in low 60's before so figure just having che on thermostat is easy option? sq' ft age will be 3 to 4 time current enclosure so have to up my game lol
> 
> leds's i know will have no benift other than my own. just if any negative impact is known of?


Not that I've heard of, but that's saying very little.
maybe post a thread under the lighting section on the Enclosures Forum ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 99.9999999999999999999%


Not you too!
What have I done ?
This time ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not you too!
> What have I done ?
> This time ?


You are perfect and you haven't done anything wrong. 



(Pssst, where are those points you promised to give me!?!?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://instantrimshot.com/


My security system recommends not visiting this as it exhibits risky behaviour!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> board at work? need cheering up? or just to shake your head in disbelief...??? Take a look at this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> You are perfect and you haven't done anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> (Pssst, where are those points you promised to give me!?!?)


Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> leds im thinking, purely for asthetics .... Full Dream Waterproof Cool White DC 12V 5M 3528 SMD 300 Leds LED Strips Strip Light https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C6SHZSE/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9EqVvbWRCJS1V
> View attachment 141540


Well, as long as you switch it off at night I can't see it would do any harm.
But I wouldn't myself.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My security system recommends not visiting this as it exhibits risky behaviour!



It's just a rimshot noise.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Shouldn't hurt anything. As with any light, just watch for (negative) changes to his behavior afterwards. I didn't look too closely at the link, but whatever you end up using will probably need to be secured mechanically. The LED strips sometimes come with mounting straps, if not you'll have to figure something else out. In my experience, their adhesive/tape is good for holding it in place momentarily while you secure it and that's about it




all timers and thermostats accounted for, yes I totally overkill due to paranoia lol... strips would be fixed with cable clips( the u shapes that nail into place) . planning making a big ol' main feature out of it so long as no negative impact happy days


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sniff, sob, sulk.


Oh, no you're really not! she was kidding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Finally home till Monday


Hurrah!
Here's to a great wekend!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> I leave the Cold Dark Room and everyone starts ganging up on me.
> I am a soft, sweet, innocent, lamby, bunny sort of thing.


http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/KillerRabbit


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The current question is ; Describe either James Bond's Bradford or his Vespa.




it wasnt loaded with wing mirrors and 'who' stickers!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Finally home till Monday


Yay!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!
> Here's to a great wekend!


Yayyy!!!! Now to watch trashy old junk shows that I loved as a kid. Like animorphs haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I'm home and walked into the living room to find spud trying to eat the thermometer probe... No wonder the temperature keeps going up and down if it's in his mouth most the time....


Welcome home, Spud's mum. 
You may have to hide the probe behind a plant, rock or hide.
Silly Spud.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Yayyy!!!! Now to watch trashy old junk shows that I loved as a kid. Like animorphs haha



Read all the books?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So you're telling me there's A chance


Yes!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not that I've heard of, but that's saying very little.
> maybe post a thread under the lighting section on the Enclosures Forum ?




only one I could find was a zoomed add on i think. im doing my best to pinch every bit of advice and find a happy medium between my own benefits and mire to the point the torts. ( already trying to talk jade into using old table for a new addition )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You are perfect and you haven't done anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> (Pssst, where are those points you promised to give me!?!?)


(On their way.)
See guys?
Abdulla says i'm perfect so it must be true.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry, have mvb bulb in main area, heat mat in night box.
> View attachment 141539


Ah that make sense then!


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>




i call the head in hand pose the bruce fortcythie (excuse spelling).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/KillerRabbit


That's wifey, not me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it wasnt loaded with wing mirrors and 'who' stickers!


Not a bike.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ah that make sense then!



sorry, a picture paints a thousand words i know.. actually had to buy and build plan for fidos new house out of lego! i cant even draw stick men let alone a plan... and as you can tell have trouble conversing ideas lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a bike.




why is the bicycle the most eco friendly means of transport???

because after you cycle some where...(see where it's going) .. you gotta RECYCLE all the way home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, into the Top Five for July.
In 5th place and so given 11 points to carry on to the end of the year is Michelle!
@meech008 
Hurrah!
A new friend who is most welcome in The Cold Dark Room and even has a go at the questions.
I think you're smashing Michelle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> why is the bicycle the most eco friendly means of transport???
> 
> because after you cycle some where...(see where it's going) .. you gotta RECYCLE all the way home


You don't half pedal some rotten puns.


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/KillerRabbit




monty python... holy grail?? 

for death awaits ye... wae big pointy teeth!!! ( awaiting YouTube link)


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Read all the books?


Of course  those were my JAM when I was younger


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The current question is ; Describe either James Bond's Bradford or his Vespa.


Well the first one is a big northern town with lots of buildings and the other looks like a match stick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> monty python... holy grail??
> 
> for death awaits ye... wae big pointy teeth!!! ( awaiting YouTube link)


One of my fave films.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me?


How many Adams have we got in here?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, into the Top Five for July.
> In 5th place and so given 11 points to carry on to the end of the year is Michelle!
> @meech008
> Hurrah!
> A new friend who is most welcome in The Cold Dark Room and even has a go at the questions.
> I think you're smashing Michelle.


Aw yay! Thanks Adam! I love it here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Aw yay! Thanks Adam! I love it here


Points!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> i call the head in hand pose the bruce fortcythie (excuse spelling).
> View attachment 141560


I think he just wants to punch someone.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I'm home and walked into the living room to find spud trying to eat the thermometer probe... No wonder the temperature keeps going up and down if it's in his mouth most the time....


Maybe he's a hypochondriac.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think he just wants to punch someone.


ha de ha ha.
Poor, Brucie.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My security system recommends not visiting this as it exhibits risky behaviour!


since when has that stopped you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> since when has that stopped you?


It didn't.
Just saying....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In fourth place and given 12 points to carry forward to year's end is Spuds Mum!
@spudthetortoise 
Thanks for a lot of fun and some great photos.
Also your lovely pets have helped your score a lot!


----------



## johnandjade

Take a look at this video on YouTube:







Sent from my iPhone

hope it works


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only one I could find was a zoomed add on i think. im doing my best to pinch every bit of advice and find a happy medium between my own benefits and mire to the point the torts. ( already trying to talk jade into using old table for a new addition )


Double torts = double everything = double cost = double trouble = double smiles


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In fourth place and given 12 points to carry forward to year's end is Spuds Mum!
> @spudthetortoise
> Thanks for a lot of fun and some great photos.
> Also your lovely pets have helped your score a lot!


Wow!
Thank you


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry, a picture paints a thousand words i know.. actually had to buy and build plan for fidos new house out of lego! i cant even draw stick men let alone a plan... and as you can tell have trouble conversing ideas lol


No worse than me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Take a look at this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> hope it works


No, it doesn't seem to work.
But I've got the film.
brilliant!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You don't half pedal some rotten puns.


Which one of you is the spokesman for the room?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Wow!
> Thank you


Thank you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Which one of you is the spokesman for the room?


Me.
'cos I can handle bars and clubs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How many Adams have we got in here?


Difficult to tell.
It's Dark.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me.
> 'cos I can handle bars and clubs.


Oh give me a brake!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You don't half pedal some rotten puns.



.. has a chain affect


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> .. has a chain affect


I was all geared up to say that myself but you got there first.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thinking of... Moozillion, how are you?


So kind of you to ask!  
I'm doing just fine! Hubby and I went into New Orleans today: went to the zoo to see the new frogs exhibit and the enlarged, revamped Asian elephant exhibit; also the flamingos. I don't know if the pink, plastic lawn flamingos are popular (if that's the right word! ) in other countries, but they are famously "kitsch" here in the States: most people either love them or hate them. Well, the man who invented them died recently. So hubby apparently felt he needed a visit to some flamingos in that guy's memory. Actually, really interesting birds!
Unfortunately the frog exhibit was temporarily closed so they could "fix some things," and the Asian Elephant domain was not anywhere near completed.  The zoo was hot as all get-out and tremendously crowded. So, not as much fun as we might have liked. 
But lunch at Taj Mahal followed by a trip to Whole Foods for organic and unusual foods we can't really get readily in our local shops (decided to get some tamarind sauce to experiment with!). Quite a nice day, actually. Now we're both tuckered out, mainly from the heat.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> So kind of you to ask!
> I'm doing just fine! Hubby and I went into New Orleans today: went to the zoo to see the new frogs exhibit and the enlarged, revamped Asian elephant exhibit; also the flamingos. I don't know if the pink, plastic lawn flamingos are popular (if that's the right word! ) in other countries, but they are famously "kitsch" here in the States: most people either love them or hate them. Well, the man who invented them died recently. So hubby apparently felt he needed a visit to some flamingos in that guy's memory. Actually, really interesting birds!
> Unfortunately the frog exhibit was temporarily closed so they could "fix some things," and the Asian Elephant domain was not anywhere near completed.  The zoo was hot as all get-out and tremendously crowded. So, not as much fun as we might have liked.
> But lunch at Taj Mahal followed by a trip to Whole Foods for organic and unusual foods we can't really get readily in our local shops (decided to get some tamarind sauce to experiment with!). Quite a nice day, actually. Now we're both tuckered out, mainly from the heat.


Going in the evening when it's cooler (and emptier ) might be more enjoyable!
Frog exhibit, that's awesome! Turtles 
I didn't know that about the Mr who invented those classic flamingos. He certainly made a lasting impression!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 99.9999999999999999999%


Hi there hope you're well.

Oh, I don't think Adam is all that bad, poor guy.


----------



## Moozillion

The zoo also apparently has a Black Burmese Mountain Tortoise in the Asian Exhibit, but we could't see him anywhere. I really like how the zoo has made naturalistic settings for the animals which are heavily planted. They even had signs up that were from the animals, saying things like "it's really hot out, so our keepers leave the doors to our cool inside caves open for us! If you don't see us, it's because we're napping in a cooler spot! Please keep coming back- we'll be out again!"

I especially enjoyed the aviary today. There were some beautiful little yellow Weaver Birds building their nests! They would fly onto a banana plant and pull off a long, thin strip of banana leaf/fiber, then fly up to where they were weaving their nests. Some of the leaves were in shreds and some had been picked clean! It was delightful to just sit on the benches under the trees and watch the little birds hanging upside down from a branch working their plant fibers into the nest!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> I leave the Cold Dark Room and everyone starts ganging up on me.
> I am a soft, sweet, innocent, lamby, bunny sort of thing.


Good evening Adam. Read my last post and notice how I defended you.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> The zoo also apparently has a Black Burmese Mountain Tortoise in the Asian Exhibit, but we could't see him anywhere. I really like how the zoo has made naturalistic settings for the animals which are heavily planted. They even had signs up that were from the animals, saying things like "it's really hot out, so our keepers leave the doors to our cool inside caves open for us! If you don't see us, it's because we're napping in a cooler spot! Please keep coming back- we'll be out again!"
> 
> I especially enjoyed the aviary today. There were some beautiful little yellow Weaver Birds building their nests! They would fly onto a banana plant and pull off a long, thin strip of banana leaf/fiber, then fly up to where they were weaving their nests. Some of the leaves were in shreds and some had been picked clean! It was delightful to just sit on the benches under the trees and watch the little birds hanging upside down from a branch working their plant fibers into the nest!


What a lovely day you've had Bea. Are those the little birds that build nests that hang like baskets from the trees? It is fascinating how the build those.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> The zoo also apparently has a Black Burmese Mountain Tortoise in the Asian Exhibit, but we could't see him anywhere. I really like how the zoo has made naturalistic settings for the animals which are heavily planted. They even had signs up that were from the animals, saying things like "it's really hot out, so our keepers leave the doors to our cool inside caves open for us! If you don't see us, it's because we're napping in a cooler spot! Please keep coming back- we'll be out again!"
> 
> I especially enjoyed the aviary today. There were some beautiful little yellow Weaver Birds building their nests! They would fly onto a banana plant and pull off a long, thin strip of banana leaf/fiber, then fly up to where they were weaving their nests. Some of the leaves were in shreds and some had been picked clean! It was delightful to just sit on the benches under the trees and watch the little birds hanging upside down from a branch working their plant fibers into the nest!


They make the prettiest nests! Hopefully mr tort is out when you go back to see the elephants


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The current question is ; Describe either James Bond's Bradford or his Vespa.



Do you have an answer yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So kind of you to ask!
> I'm doing just fine! Hubby and I went into New Orleans today: went to the zoo to see the new frogs exhibit and the enlarged, revamped Asian elephant exhibit; also the flamingos. I don't know if the pink, plastic lawn flamingos are popular (if that's the right word! ) in other countries, but they are famously "kitsch" here in the States: most people either love them or hate them. Well, the man who invented them died recently. So hubby apparently felt he needed a visit to some flamingos in that guy's memory. Actually, really interesting birds!
> Unfortunately the frog exhibit was temporarily closed so they could "fix some things," and the Asian Elephant domain was not anywhere near completed.  The zoo was hot as all get-out and tremendously crowded. So, not as much fun as we might have liked.
> But lunch at Taj Mahal followed by a trip to Whole Foods for organic and unusual foods we can't really get readily in our local shops (decided to get some tamarind sauce to experiment with!). Quite a nice day, actually. Now we're both tuckered out, mainly from the heat.


Bit disappointing about the zoo, but sounds like a great day all in all.
Have a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## spud's_mum

Omg do you guys know that when you get a mosquito bite, if you hd a hot spoon against it then it stops the itching. I just tried it and it works!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Omg do you guys know that when you get a mosquito bite, if you hd a hot spoon against it then it stops the itching. I just tried it and it works!!!!!



I guess that's a good plan B


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there hope you're well.
> 
> Oh, I don't think Adam is all that bad, poor guy.


I'm very good.
Poor, poor, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Read my last post and notice how I defended you.


Than you, Gillian.
Now beat them all up, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do you have an answer yet?


No, so a clue.
What else is Bond famous for ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Omg do you guys know that when you get a mosquito bite, if you hd a hot spoon against it then it stops the itching. I just tried it and it works!!!!!


Be careful you don't burn yourself.
Mosquitoes bite wifey, not me, so it's not a problem.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, so a clue.
> What else is Bond famous for ?



Shaken, not stirred.

'Vespa' was throwing people off. I don't drink so I assumed that Bradford was some other type of motor bike/scooter.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> Shaken, not stirred.
> 
> 'Vespa' was throwing people off. I don't drink so I assumed that Bradford was some other type of motor bike/scooter.



though I can't explain why I thought he would be some sort of vespa/scooter aficionado.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Omg do you guys know that when you get a mosquito bite, if you hd a hot spoon against it then it stops the itching. I just tried it and it works!!!!!


It doesn't stop stinging the third degree burns just mask it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Shaken, not stirred.
> 
> 'Vespa' was throwing people off. I don't drink so I assumed that Bradford was some other type of motor bike/scooter.


Will get you the points. 
Gotta dash, more to follow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Aww spuds all tucked up 
He slept in his pot for once...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In third place for July carrying 13 points over to the end f the year is Bea! 
@Moozillion 
Not as many posts as some, but lots of bonuses for the quiz stuff and your own facts and interesting posts.
Thanks very much and hope you'll post twice as much this month.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Than you, Gillian.
> Now beat them all up, please.


Tell me WHO you mean in person, before I begin. Don't want to beat up a person by mistake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141589
> 
> Aww spuds all tucked up
> He slept in his pot for once...


Blimey!
nearly as Dark as The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> nearly as Dark as The Cold Dark Room.


Just how he likes it  
... Not cold though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Tell me WHO you mean in person, before I begin. Don't want to beat up a person by mistake.


It really doesn't matter.
Any and all of them.
But not me or the armadillos.
I'll just pop out for a bit so you've got a free hand.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It really doesn't matter.
> Any and all of them.
> But not me or the armadillos.
> I'll just pop out for a bit so you've got a free hand.


That's a bit unfair. But....
Ready, steady, go!!!! And the beating begins now that Adam's out of the Cold Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> That's a bit unfair. But....
> Ready, steady, go!!!! And the beating begins now that Adam's out of the Cold Room.


I have covered myself in all the armadillos - so go easy Gillian - it may hurt you more than it hurts me - if you can find me!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for July carrying 13 points over to the end f the year is Bea!
> @Moozillion
> Not as many posts as some, but lots of bonuses for the quiz stuff and your own facts and interesting posts.
> Thanks very much and hope you'll post twice as much this month.


WOO HOO!!! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Am exhausted and am going to bed.

Good night to everyone at CDR, and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am exhausted and am going to bed.
> 
> Good night to everyone at CDR, and sweet dreams.


Night, Gillian.
thanks for a lot of laughs today.
Slleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Second place for July, carrying 14 points over to the end of the year is Lyn.
@Lyn W 
Thanks for posting nearly as much as me in here!
Mostly bonkers, lots of puns and rather fantastic.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Second place for July, carrying 14 points over to the end of the year is Lyn.
> @Lyn W
> Thanks for posting nearly as much as me in here!
> Mostly bonkers, lots of puns and rather fantastic.


Well thank you very much! I don't know what to say.......but I'm sure I will think of something.
Thank you Adam for giving us a place to be silly and let our hair down - it puts a smile on my face everyday!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Am exhausted and am going to bed.
> 
> Good night to everyone at CDR, and sweet dreams.


Good night Gillian hope you and Oli sleep well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
What great timing. Everyone's leaving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> What great timing. Everyone's leaving.


Hi, Ed.
Missed you today. 
But at least you avoided being beaten up by Gillian.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> What great timing. Everyone's leaving.


Hi Ed how is your weekend going?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ed.
> Missed you today.
> But at least you avoided being beaten up by Gillian.


What could I do?
I can't hit back. She's a woman!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed how is your weekend going?


Good, Lyn. I've been crazy busy.
How about yourself?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What could I do?
> I can't hit back. She's a woman!


A good tickle should defuse the situation when she dissolves in giggles on the floor.
- well that would stop me anyway!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> A good tickle should defuse the situation when she dissolves in giggles on the floor.
> - well that would stop me anyway!


Me too. Im secretly ticklish.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good, Lyn. I've been crazy busy.
> How about yourself?


I'm dog sitting so had a few nice walks but my car still isn't going so that's keeping me busy. The battery seems fully charged so tried renewing some fuses today but still zilch, Going to try relays tomorrow but as they click - don't really thinks it's that Possibly sparks? Who knows?I think its going to have t be towed to a garage though.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too. I secretly ticklish.


Well I won't tell anyone! Your secrets safe with me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is it an automatic?
Try it in park and in neutral. It could be the neutral switch.
Also, you'll need to load test the battery. A 12v fully charged battery could still be defective internally.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Most auto parts stores here will load test a battery for free.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

12 volts means nothing without sufficient amperage.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it an automatic?
> Try it in park and in neutral. It could be the neutral switch.
> Also, you'll need to load test the battery. A 12v fully charged battery could still be defective internally.


No its manual -how do I load test a battery? That's a new one for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too. Im secretly ticklish.


I will tell everyone.
'Cos i'm a snitch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You want a load test or a pile test.
It not only measures voltage, but also amperage.
You could maybe save yourself a tow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Again. I have a tester, but......


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most auto parts stores here will load test a battery for free.


Make some phone calls


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> No its manual -how do I load test a battery? That's a new one for me.


I'll find somewhere to take it.
I asked our biggest car parts + store - Halfords- today if they could look up which relay switch I may need for my car and the poor boy didn't even think they sold them and didn't know what they were - so will give them a miss,


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You want a load test or a pile test.
> It not only measures voltage, but also amperage.
> You could maybe save yourself a tow.





ZEROPILOT said:


> Make some phone calls


Got it - will do Thanks Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There will be a start relay between your ignition switch and your starter. Sometimes it's a solenoid ON the actual starter. There are also interlock switches such as the neutral switch and there's one on the clutch also. This makes sure that the car won't start in gear and take off down the road.
I'd do the load test first because it's free and it sounds to me like your battery was already on its last leg..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not understanding any of this at all.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> There will be a start relay between your ignition switch and your starter. Sometimes it's a solenoid ON the actual starter. There are also interlock switches such as the neutral switch and there's one on the clutch also. This makes sure that the car won't start in gear and take off down the road.
> I'd do the load test first because it's free and it sounds to me like your battery was already on its last leg..


It may be - I've not had any trouble with it lately but it is 8 years old and with it standing still for 5 days it won't have kept the charge up through use. I will do that asap.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry. Back to the non mechanical discussions.
Good night guys. 
I miss you when I'm gone. Strange but true.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It may be - I've not had any trouble with it lately but it is 8 years old and with it standing still for 5 days it won't have kept the charge up through use. I will do that asap.


A healthy battery would go ninety days inactive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Back to the non mechanical discussions.
> Good night guys.
> I miss you when I'm gone. Strange but true.


Not strange at all.
Have a good evening and night. 
Come back soon. 
Missed you today too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Back to the non mechanical discussions.
> Good night guys.
> I miss you when I'm gone. Strange but true.


We miss you too, Ed.
If we don't see you tomorrow good luck with the vet on Monday
Take care and have a good night!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> A healthy battery would go ninety days inactive.


Hmm......dead as a dodo after 5 not good then......

Right operation battery will continue tomorrow..........


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Hmm......dead as a dodo after 5 not good then......
> 
> Right operation battery will continue tomorrow..........


Hope it's not a terminal illness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A Bradford is a martini that is shaken, not stirred. It should be made with three measures of Gordon's to one Kina Lillett vermouth. 
If the martini has two olives on a stick it's called a Franklin. ( after Roosevelt). 
If it has a cocktail onion on a stick it's called a Dixon. 
And a bloody Mary was originally called a red snapper. 
Bond drank 6 measures of gin to one vodka which is technically not a martini, so he gave it his own name, which was a Vespa. 
"To Bond the best drink of the day was the one he had in his head before the first drink of the day."
And Casino Royale begins, "Bond lit his eightieth cigarette of the day."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope it's not a terminal illness!


You're a bright spark.
You'll fix it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're a bright spark.
> You'll fix it.


...................and I won't charge myself anything!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Athletics now.
In 1913 the world long jump champion was an Englishman who could leap backwards from the floor onto a mantelpiece without losing his balance.
What interesting position was he offered after the first world war ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...................and I won't charge myself anything!


Which'll lead you to the solution.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Athletics now.
> In 1913 the world long jump champion was an Englishman who could leap backwards from the floor onto a mantelpiece without losing his balance.
> What interesting position was he offered after the first world war ?


I can't think how that would be remotely useful in any job unless it was to dust the picture rails above the mantlepiece


----------



## meech008

Hello all! I'm currently being assaulted by a large poodle  I love going to friends houses


----------



## meech008

Sweet Kimber


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which'll lead you to the solution.


No point in it really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some called him the most talented Englishman ever born. 
He also captained Surrey and England at cricket and played in an FA cup final.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sweet Kimber


Poodle ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello all! I'm currently being assaulted by a large poodle  I love going to friends houses


If you're friends with a large poodle then you must be in the dog house!
I love big poodles but not if they're have pom poms all over them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No point in it really.


It'd be worth it for the recignition.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some called him the most talented Englishman ever born.
> He also captained Surrey and England at cricket and played in an FA cup final.



Throne of Albania


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some called him the most talented Englishman ever born.
> He also captained Surrey and England at cricket and played in an FA cup final.


Good all rounder then - or was that one sport he didn't play?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Sweet Kimber


Aw he's quite old isn't he?
We used to have smaller poodles one was called Pete the Poodle - originally called Poppet when we got him but my Mum said she wasn't going to shout, 'Come here Poppet' out in the garden in case the neighbours thought she was calling my Dad


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Throne of Albania


Did they have a cricket team as well?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'd be worth it for the recignition.


Well you've really started something here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Throne of Albania


Yep, 
Charles Burgess Fry ( C.B. Fry), relative of Stephen Fry of QI and Blackadder fame was offered the position of King of Albania. 
He spoke five languages and was offered the position by the League of Nations.
He accepted at first but his friend Hilaire Belloc said to him"No, all you need is a cellar stocked with wine and the society of those who love you".
So he turned it down. 
King Zog became king instead, but didn't last long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good all rounder then - or was that one sport he didn't play?


I bet he had a go.
He also partly got offered the throne because of his lovely moustache.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did they have a cricket team as well?


I expect so.
But probably not a very good one, which may have influenced his decision too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well you've really started something here.


A veritable battery of puns.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> If you're friends with a large poodle then you must be in the dog house!
> I love big poodles but not if they're have pom poms all over them.


She's got a Mohawk! It's just a bit long  she's a good dog, and wonderful with our friends kids


----------



## leigti

meech008 said:


> She's got a Mohawk! It's just a bit long  she's a good dog, and wonderful with our friends kids


So where's the pictures?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The champion for July in The Cold Dark Room and given 15 points to take away to the end of the year is Ken.
@Cowboy_Ken when you rejoin us thanks for everything.
Missing your dry humour here.
( ok, everyone, i may have tweaked the points a little, but really, it's my game and i'll do what I want.)
Cowboy Ken is the winner!
Hurrah!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> She's got a Mohawk! It's just a bit long  she's a good dog, and wonderful with our friends kids


My niece has a lovely one called Benjy - they thought they had bought the smallest sort - is that miniature or toy? Can't remember - but it didn't stop growing!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The champion for July in The Cold Dark Room and given 15 points to take away to the end of the year is Ken.
> @Cowboy_Ken when you rejoin us thanks for everything.
> Missing your dry humour here.
> ( ok, everyone, i may have tweaked the points a little, but really, it's my game and i'll do what I want.)
> Cowboy Ken is the winner!
> Hurrah!


Well if its allowed - as Ken probably isn't going to be here for a while I would like to donate my 14 points to him too so that he has a good chance to catch up when he rejoins us. And congratulations to Ken!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Omg do you guys know that when you get a mosquito bite, if you hd a hot spoon against it then it stops the itching. I just tried it and it works!!!!!


If you get it right when the bug bites you, running it under cold water helps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Albania they have 27 words to describe different shapes of moustaches and 30 for eyebrows. 
It is the poorest country in Europe with more than 60% of its population living in rural areas.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Albania they have 27 words to describe different shapes of moustaches and 30 for eyebrows.
> It is the poorest country in Europe with more than 60% of its population living in rural areas.



Who needs wealth when you have moustache


----------



## jaizei

Pretty sure thats an old Russian proverb


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well if its allowed - as Ken probably isn't going to be here for a while I would like to donate my 14 points to him too so that he has a good chance to catch up when he rejoins us. And congratulations to Ken!!!


How nice.
I don't see why not.
Gives Ken a big lead if he comes back next week mind.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I hope he's okay.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Has anyone seen Ex-Machina?
I'm having problems with how it ended.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Albania they have 27 words to describe different shapes of moustaches and 30 for eyebrows.
> It is the poorest country in Europe with more than 60% of its population living in rural areas.


............Not many have tv, the winter nights are long.....what a good game - Name That Facial Hair!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Pretty sure thats an old Russian proverb


I'm pretty sure it's an Albanian one as well.
There word for sheep and handsome young man is also the same.
And they have a special word to describe goats or sheep with bushy eyebrows.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How nice.
> I don't see why not.
> Gives Ken a big lead if he comes back next week mind.


Oops forgot to add message...!
I think he may be too plastered! But if he does it will be a welcome back pressie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I hope he's okay.


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Has anyone seen Ex-Machina?
> I'm having problems with how it ended.


No, sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ............Not many have tv, the winter nights are long.....what a good game - Name That Facial Hair!


Makes I Spy more interesting.as most of the words seem to begin with a v.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the difference between a pink fairy and a green fairy ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the difference between a pink fairy and a green fairy ?



A good answer popped into my head but then stupid science failed to back me up.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> A good answer popped into my head but then stupid science failed to back me up.



Because when dealing with faeries, it's important to be scientifically accurate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Because when dealing with faeries, it's important to be scientifically accurate.


We did have a fairy identification guide, but gave it away before we moved to Morocco.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Because when dealing with faeries, it's important to be scientifically accurate.


Science is full of imp erfect theories


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We did have a fairy identification guide, but gave it away before we moved to Morocco.


Didn't have enough elf space? fairy nuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Science is full of imp erfect theories


So is ecognomeics


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the difference between a pink fairy and a green fairy ?


Absinthe. The green fairy has absinthe.
...and I ADORE Steven Fry, btw!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We did have a fairy identification guide, but gave it away before we moved to Morocco.



Green fairy popular in Morocco?


----------



## Lyn W

Time has run away with me again - the dog went to bed ages ago Lola even earlier so before you all say 'Shut your gob Lyn!'
I had better go too
I'll leave you with the fairy conundrum
See you soon Night Night CDRers
Thanks for the fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Absinthe. The green fairy has absinthe.
> ...and I ADORE Steven Fry, btw!


And the pink fairy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Green fairy popular in Morocco?


Not seen absinthe here.
Other types of fairy, not really, but they do believe in djinns. 
Some of those might be green, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time has run away with me again - the dog went to bed ages ago Lola even earlier so before you all say 'Shut your gob Lyn!'
> I had better go too
> I'll leave you with the fairy conundrum
> See you soon Night Night CDRers
> Thanks for the fun!


Sleep well.
See you tomorrow.
More silliness, I hope.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the pink fairy?


No clue: I've found several recipes, all quite different from each other!


----------



## Moozillion

But here's a trivia question that's just ducky: Almost all breeds of domestic duck are descended from the wild mallard.
What is the one breed of domestic duck that is NOT related to the wild mallard?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep well.
> See you tomorrow.
> More silliness, I hope.


All ways and always!
Nos da


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> But here's a trivia question that's just ducky: Almost all breeds of domestic duck are descended from the wild mallard.
> What is the one breed of domestic duck that is NOT related to the wild mallard?


Toilet Duck?
Sorry - I am definitely going now just couldn't resist that one! May not mean anything to my US friends though unless you google it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But here's a trivia question that's just ducky: Almost all breeds of domestic duck are descended from the wild mallard.
> What is the one breed of domestic duck that is NOT related to the wild mallard?


Well, I don't know the names of many domestic ducks, so i'm going to guess at muscovy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Toilet Duck?
> Sorry - I am definitely going now just couldn't resist that one! May not mean anything to my US friends though unless you google it!


Technically correct too.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Toilet Duck?
> Sorry - I am definitely going now just couldn't resist that one! May not mean anything to my US friends though unless you google it!




Oh we have toilet duck here.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don't know the names of many domestic ducks, so i'm going to guess at muscovy?



aka 'wth is wrong with that duck' duck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A pink fairy is the sweet, flat ended, smallest species of armadillo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Did we mention that armadillos are the only animals apart from man which can contract leprosy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What alteration to the human anatomy did Benjamin Franklin think would vastly increase human happiness ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And since there seems to be a suitable pause in the proceedings, I'm off to bed.
See you all in a few hours time.
Thanks for the contributions so far in August.
You're all wonderful.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don't know the names of many domestic ducks, so i'm going to guess at muscovy?


Right you are!!!
They are native to South and Central America and may have been first domesticated by the Inca. 
They are perching ducks who sleep up in trees, away from potential predators. 
They also have very soft voices: the males only hiss and the females have a very weak quack.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What alteration to the human anatomy did Benjamin Franklin think would vastly increase human happiness ?[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I don't have a serious answer, and I don't know if it's been done yet, so I'm bringing boobs to the cold dark room.


----------



## johnandjade

....staumbles through the door in song; ' thats why im eeeeaaasssyyy easy like a Sunday morning! ahh hhaa ahh ahh'

top of the morning! bacon and egg rolls for all!! i'll pop the kettle on, no mail call however the paperboy has been


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What alteration to the human anatomy did Benjamin Franklin think would vastly increase human happiness ?




hmmm, a regiment haircut?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ed.
> Missed you today.
> But at least you avoided being beaten up by Gillian.


Good morning Adam.

Ed was lucky wasn't he?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> What could I do?
> I can't hit back. She's a woman!


Hi Ed, hope you and Bertha are fine.

What a gentleman! Not all men would think like that.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning gillian, how are we this fine day? please dont beat me up, im a lover not a fighter lol


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning gillian, how are we this fine day? please dont beat me up, im a lover not a fighter lol


Good morning. So far so good, how are you? Behave yourself and I won't beat you, agreed?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. So far so good, how are you? Behave yourself and I won't beat you, agreed?



understand mam. lol. yeah can't complain , just waiting on the mrs waking up, perhaps I'll make her breakfast in bed, but thats a risk!

... i dont get on well with the kitchen, actually had to FaceTime jade so she could show me how to work washing machine! anything exciting planned for today?


----------



## johnandjade

ummm... is this right??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't mind if I do.
> Thanks.
> But i'm really rubbish at rolling, wifey has to do it when we have rolling tobacco.




I learned to roll 'cigarettes' at and early age :/


----------



## johnandjade

@gillian im not kidding... look how i cook


----------



## johnandjade

fidos easier pleased


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I learned to roll 'cigarettes' at and early age :/





johnandjade said:


> @gillian im not kidding... look how i cook
> View attachment 141734


Wow! Interesting.And I must say: good for you. I'm NO good whatsoever in the kitchen.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Interesting.And I must say: good for you. I'm NO good whatsoever in the kitchen.




im a black belt in cooking.... one CHOP and your in hospital


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141735
> 
> 
> fidos easier pleased




Hi (again). A very cute tort. What species is it?


----------



## johnandjade

...the mrs is a wizard in the kitchen, she even bakes cakes and cookies


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi (again). A very cute tort. What species is it?



hes a 3yr hermanns, and yip a wee heart melter  actually have a post in the pic section called fidos album... hes very photogenic


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ...the mrs is a wizard in the kitchen, she even bakes cakes and cookies


Yummy! That's nice to hear, but.......makes me hungry.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I learned to roll 'cigarettes' at and early age :/


Wow! So you've been 'naughty' ever since it seems, or am I mistaken?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! So you've been 'naughty' ever since it seems, or am I mistaken?




still am, medical grounds is my reason and im sticking to it lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning all.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning spuds mummy! hope spuds not missing you too much


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> good morning spuds mummy! hope spuds not missing you too much


I came home early so I'm back now 

He's probably thinking "where's my waiter? I want my food.... NOW!"


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I came home early so I'm back now
> 
> He's probably thinking "where's my waiter? I want my food.... NOW!"




im sure he's happy to have you back


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning all.


1) It's 12.20pm here so: good afternoon

2) I've already said 'good morning'


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Oh we have toilet duck here.


I remember that ad - but with an English accent - not the duck - the voice over


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did we mention that armadillos are the only animals apart from man which can contract leprosy ?


Oh yes - Ed told us that when Adam started snoozing with them .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...the mrs is a wizard in the kitchen, she even bakes cakes and cookies


I'm a wizard in the kitchen too everything I cook disappears in a puff of smoke. (Well rather a lot if smoke actually)


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> 1) It's 12.20pm here so: good afternoon
> 
> 2) I've already said 'good morning'


Good afternoon Gillian and a good morning to everyone else!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't have a serious answer, and I don't know if it's been done yet, so I'm bringing boobs to the cold dark room.


..........waiting for the stampede from the Pretend Chat - where boobs are often prominent in the thread.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> @gillian im not kidding... look how i cook
> View attachment 141734


You and I are kindred spirits in the kitchen!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> understand mam. lol. yeah can't complain , just waiting on the mrs waking up, perhaps I'll make her breakfast in bed, but thats a risk!


In mine too! I used to think salmonella was a fish dish - until I discovered food poisoning!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I think most of you who have been up and about have gone back to bed, so no-one's come out to play yet.
I had better go for my battery of tests or rather take my battery for a test.
I think the alligators are back, so tell Bea she had better Eider ducks
if she doesn't want them found and eaten.
I will see you all later - have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Right you are!!!
> They are native to South and Central America and may have been first domesticated by the Inca.
> They are perching ducks who sleep up in trees, away from potential predators.
> They also have very soft voices: the males only hiss and the females have a very weak quack.


Can I have some points?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't have a serious answer, and I don't know if it's been done yet, so I'm bringing boobs to the cold dark room.


Very welcome they are, too, but the real answer is just a bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ....staumbles through the door in song; ' thats why im eeeeaaasssyyy easy like a Sunday morning! ahh hhaa ahh ahh'
> 
> top of the morning! bacon and egg rolls for all!! i'll pop the kettle on, no mail call however the paperboy has been


Sunday, no post, hold the egg for me, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, a regiment haircut?


Nope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What alteration to the human anatomy did Benjamin Franklin think would vastly increase human happiness ?


What sort of happiness ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam.
> 
> Ed was lucky wasn't he?


Afternoon, Gillian, he was.
Hope you and Oli are well this fine day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141731
> 
> 
> ummm... is this right??


Try it and see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I learned to roll 'cigarettes' at and early age :/


An important life skill, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141735
> 
> 
> fidos easier pleased


Lovely Fido!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes - Ed told us that when Adam started snoozing with them .


Oh, yeah, I remember now, sorry Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> What sort of happiness ?


Afternoon; Abdulla.
Grab an armadillo and a coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Benjamin Franklin thought the world would be a better place is we could all pass wind freely without it smelling so he tried to find a drug to render them odorless. He believed it would do more good than the works of Descartes, Aristotle and Newton put together. 
He was a great man though, scientist, philosopher, inventor of bifocals and the fire brigade. 
He helped with the American constitution but they refused to let him draft it as they were worried he'd put jokes in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was the first processed food produced by H J Heinz in 1869 ?


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon! house to tidy, oh the excitement! the mrs is away to visit parents and i get a list of chores lol. still she usually brings back some goodies so its not all bad


----------



## jaizei

Horseradish

Something I don't know if I've ever encountered outside of Arby's..


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the first processed food produced by H J Heinz in 1869 ?




i'll say baked beans, but im thinking im falling into the trap due to the previous answer lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon! house to tidy, oh the excitement! the mrs is away to visit parents and i get a list of chores lol. still she usually brings back some goodies so its not all bad


Afternoon to you, too.
I've got a bit of light dusting to do myself later.
Heh ho.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon to you, too.
> I've got a bit of light dusting to do myself later.
> Heh ho.




had to sell the hover......

well, it was just gathering dust :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Horseradish
> 
> Something I don't know if I've ever encountered outside of Arby's..


Correct.
It's traditionally eaten with beef in the UK and is yuuummyyyy!
Heinz never had 57 Varieties, they just liked the number.
Their phone number ends 5757 and their PO box number is 57.Pittsburgh. 
Morning, Cameron, more points to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll say baked beans, but im thinking im falling into the trap due to the previous answer lol


Ha ha.
I see the link.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And which was the first British Retailer to stock Heinz products ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And which was the first British Retailer to stock Heinz products ?




gonna guess tesco


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gonna guess tesco


A little more up market.


----------



## johnandjade

harrads?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> harrads?


Nearly there.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly there.



waitrose? lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> waitrose? lol


Lol, indeed.
It was Fortnum and Mason's. 
Wonderful place.


----------



## Lyn W

http://travel.aol.co.uk/2015/08/01/...cid=maing-grid7|uk|dl13|sec1_lnk3&pLid=369675

Good for the armadillo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> http://travel.aol.co.uk/2015/08/01/man-injured-shoots-armadillo-bullet-head/?icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl13|sec1_lnk3&pLid=369675
> 
> Good for the armadillo!


It seems to happen occasionally.
But they are considered a pest in some parts of the USA.
But not in The Cold Dark Room of course where they're principally furniture and sometimes armour.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> http://travel.aol.co.uk/2015/08/01/...cid=maing-grid7|uk|dl13|sec1_lnk3&pLid=369675
> 
> Good for the armadillo!


Most American news story ever (JK):
https://www.rt.com/usa/249689-bullet-richochet-armadillo-mother/


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Benjamin Franklin thought the world would be a better place is we could all pass wind freely without it smelling so he tried to find a drug to render them odorless. He believed it would do more good than the works of Descartes, Aristotle and Newton put together.
> He was a great man though, scientist, philosopher, inventor of bifocals and the fire brigade.
> He helped with the American constitution but they refused to let him draft it as they were worried he'd put jokes in.


Brings to mind Bob Dylan and his ditty ' ....the answer my friend is blowing in the wind.................etc etc etc


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Horseradish
> 
> Something I don't know if I've ever encountered outside of Arby's..


...its like radish but with more of a kick to it..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Most American news story ever (JK):
> https://www.rt.com/usa/249689-bullet-richochet-armadillo-mother/


I'm glad mother in law survived, but still sorry for the armadillo.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon lyn, any luck with the car?


----------



## meech008

Good morning all  and afternoon to some!


----------



## Lyn W

Right must dash again but will leave you on rather a sad note.
Just heard that good old British Institution Cilla Black has died very unexpected and sudden apparently.
A good entertainer in her time!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon lyn, any luck with the car?


Nope - just off to get a battery now.
I should take the old one to be tested as Ed suggested but getting a mucky old heavy block somewhere on a Sunday is nigh on impossible - so will see if I can buy a battery on condition I can take it back if it's not that ( I hope).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning all  and afternoon to some!


Morning, Michelle.
Yep, it's afternoon here, that good time of Sunday where the Europeans and others are in their lazy afternoon time and the Americans are enjoying their morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right must dash again but will leave you on rather a sad note.
> Just heard that good old British Institution Cilla Black has died very unexpected and sudden apparently.
> A good entertainer in her time!


Yes, i just heard from wifey.
Can't say I was a huge fan, but she was good at what she did and it's sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - just off to get a battery now.
> I should take the old one to be tested as Ed suggested but getting a mucky old heavy block somewhere on a Sunday is nigh on impossible - so will see if I can buy a battery on condition I can take it back if it's not that ( I hope).


Good luck with that, catch you later.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon lyn, any luck with the car?


Forgot to say Hi John and to Adam and anyone else in the dark corners.


----------



## johnandjade

coffee time, then to make a start on the housework.. well trained arnt i !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to say Hi John and to Adam and anyone else in the dark corners.


Hi, Lyn, I think Michelle's somewhere about and maybe Abdulla and Gillian aren't far away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> coffee time, then to make a start on the housework.. well trained arnt i !


Under the thumb !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Under the thumb !



yip lol. need to make sure kitchen at least gets done, jade had the cake bake book out this morning so hopefully she'll work some magic when she's back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip lol. need to make sure kitchen at least gets done, jade had the cake bake book out this morning so hopefully she'll work some magic when she's back


Which'll make it all worth while for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heinz sold his products in glass bottles door to door to begin to show his customers the product was free of grass fibres, wood and turnip, that was the norm.
Tomato ketchup followed in 1875 and the baked bean in 1895.
Supposedly, only four members of the Heinz family know the recipe for the Heinz baked bean.


----------



## johnandjade

viennese whirls and choc muffins have been bookmarked so here's hoping


----------



## meech008

Bagels and cream cheese for everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For how long do your fingernails and hair grow after you're dead?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> viennese whirls and choc muffins have been bookmarked so here's hoping


Yuuummmyyy!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For how long do your fingernails and hair grow after you're dead?




they don't. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bagels and cream cheese for everyone!


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyy again!
I'm gonna be stuffed today at this rate.
Love bagels and cream cheese.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For how long do your fingernails and hair grow after you're dead?


Oh I know this one from anatomy! They don't grow. It only seems as if they do after death because the skin retracts around them. The nails that is. Hair just stops growing I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they don't. ?


Is correct for 10 points.
The skin merely tightens giving an illusion of growth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh I know this one from anatomy! They don't grow. It only seems as if they do after death because the skin retracts around them. The nails that is. Hair just stops growing I think.


Yup.
Except the skin on the head also shrinks, so for example a man would seem to have grown a five O'clock shadow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do bananas grow on ?


----------



## johnandjade

wey hey i got one!!!   the hair on my head gave up growing few yrs back... perhaps im dead??


BANG! OUCH!!, nope cant walk through walls, not dead lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do bananas grow on ?




trees? i think i heard they are pollinated by fruit bats?


----------



## johnandjade

what do you get hanging from apple trees???

..sore arms


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wey hey i got one!!!   the hair on my head gave up growing few yrs back... perhaps im dead??
> 
> 
> BANG! OUCH!!, nope cant walk through walls, not dead lol


I suffer from male pattern baldness and wear a hat when i go out.
Not because i'm ashamed of my receding hairline and bald spot on top, but because the sun here would burn the skin off in 20 minutes.


----------



## jaizei

Herb.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyy again!
> I'm gonna be stuffed today at this rate.
> Love bagels and cream cheese.


I adore bagels and cream cheese. My absolute favorite is an "everything " bagel with plain cream cheese. But plain bagels with cream cheese and strawberry jam is delicious as well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I suffer from male pattern baldness and wear a hat when i go out.
> Not because of my receding hairline and bald spot on top, but because the sun here would burn the skin off in 20 minutes.




thats the same thing mine does, I admitted defeat though and just shave the lot off . i have a pic with my brothers (4 of us) and its just hilarious seeing the hair creeping back with age! i have sun screen for my head but its just wishful thinking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> trees? i think i heard they are pollinated by fruit bats?


i'll give you points for the bat part, but they're not trees.
There's no woody tissue, it's actually a herb. 
And the banana is not a fruit, it's a berry. 
Banana plants actually move up to 40 cm in a lifetime so you should ensure extra space when you plant one.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## tortoisegirl5

Err... this room is cold- and dark Brrrrr!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Herb.


Yep, correct. Points again.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




I remember this!!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

jaizei said:


>


Wow. LOL!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I adore bagels and cream cheese. My absolute favorite is an "everything " bagel with plain cream cheese. But plain bagels with cream cheese and strawberry jam is delicious as well


In England we'd have scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam, but the bagel's a great alternative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


I do worry about your viewing habits.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In England we'd have scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam, but the bagel's a great alternative.



Clotted cream doesn't exactly sound appetizing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> Err... this room is cold- and dark Brrrrr!!!


Hello and welcome to My Cold Dark Room, tortoisegirl5, grab an armadillo to sit,on, have a bagel and a cup of coffee and tell us a bit about yourself.
(if you like, of course, it's not compulsory, it's mostly nonsense in here.)


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do worry about your viewing habits.



Just be thankful I have a filter and y'all only get like 10% of what pops into my head.


Plus Fox's draconian enforcement of Simpson's IP makes finding some things difficult.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I remember this!!


Me too.
And have four points to begin with.
There's points to be had and prizes to be won.
(not really.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Clotted cream doesn't exactly sound appetizing


It's lovely, but yeah, sounds a bit grim, i suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just be thankful I have a filter and y'all only get like 10% of what pops into my head.
> 
> 
> Plus Fox's draconian enforcement of Simpson's IP makes finding some things difficult.


I am, indeed, very grateful to your filter, but not sure about Fox.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In England we'd have scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam, but the bagel's a great alternative.


I confess I've never had a scone, maybe I should make one. 
And I've no idea what clotted cream is. Is it like cream cheese?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello and welcome to My Cold Dark Room, tortoisegirl5, grab an armadillo to sit, on have a bagel and a cup of coffee and tell us a bit about yourself.
> (if you like, of course, it's not compulsory, it's mostly nonsense in here.)


I like cake, and can I have cheese in that bagel? No coffee, but I'll have lemonade!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> Wow. LOL!!!


Oops, sorry, I meant to give you the welcome points, not John. 
Got confused there.
Often do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I confess I've never had a scone, maybe I should make one.
> And I've no idea what clotted cream is. Is it like cream cheese?


Not really, just very, very thick cream.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really, just very, very thick cream.


And it tastes like cream as well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I like cake, and can I have cheese in that bagel? No coffee, but I'll have lemonade!


emm.
Anyone got any cake or lemonade ?
Not sure, can't see well in here. 
Cheese gets you extra points in here, the place is full of it, contributing to the rich aroma of armadillo.
Here's the bagel to begin.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> emm.
> Anyone got any cake or lemonade ?
> Not sure, can't see well in here.
> Cheese gets you extra points in here, the place is full of it, contributing to the rich aroma of armadillo.
> Here's the bagel to begin.


I almost always have lemonade on me pink or regular?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I like cake, and can I have cheese in that bagel? No coffee, but I'll have lemonade!


scones... prizes..... cheese.... stuff..... *HEAVEN!!!!*


----------



## tortoisegirl5

meech008 said:


> I almost always have lemonade on me pink or regular?


normal please! Thanks, I was thirsty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> And it tastes like cream as well?


yes, but kind of concentrated a little.


----------



## johnandjade

well thats the kitchen tidy, still got to hover but i don't like doing that.... it sucks!!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I would like some more lemonade please- anyone- so dark- and cold....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I almost always have lemonade on me pink or regular?


Tortoisegirl!
Pink or regular?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very welcome they are, too, but the real answer is just a bad.


Whatever is it?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I wish that the adverts would stop clouding my pc screen, its dark already without the adds!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> scones... prizes..... cheese.... stuff..... *HEAVEN!!!!*


I may have exaggerated a little about the prizes.
a-hum.
But it's great in here.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tortoisegirl!
> Pink or regular?


I'll have pink for a change! Could I have a straw?


----------



## meech008

It smells like bacon in this house. I'm getting breakfast made for me for once! How nice


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I may have exaggerated a little about the prizes.
> a-hum.
> But it's great in here.


Aawww. Oh well, it is brill in here- I guess...


----------



## johnandjade

the chase, its too funny at times


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> ...its like radish but with more of a kick to it..


You always manage to produce a good double take


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> It smells like bacon in this house. I'm getting breakfast made for me for once! How nice




i took the girlfriend breakfast in bed this morning in the form of a bacon roll, must be the day for it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You're jokes are really going down the tube.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> the chase, its too funny at times


I hate the chase, but THAT is comedy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I would like some more lemonade please- anyone- so dark- and cold....


Dark and Cold but nice and warm and friendly.
Help yourself.


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> Aawww. Oh well, it is brill in here- I guess...




it is brill in here, prizes include knowledge and humour


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i took the girlfriend breakfast in bed this morning in the form of a bacon roll, must be the day for it!


I don't know what a bacon roll is but it sounds like my kind of party!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

if jhonandjade got a video up... there must be a TV in here!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I don't know what a bacon roll is but it sounds like my kind of party!




a bap? bacon butty? oh yes, with HP sauce its a must!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I'll have pink for a change! Could I have a straw?


Goodness! 
I have no idea.
Ask around.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i took the girlfriend breakfast in bed this morning in the form of a bacon roll, must be the day for it!


I had bacon and eggs that have runny yolks for dippy biscuits


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It smells like bacon in this house. I'm getting breakfast made for me for once! How nice


Love the smell of bacon.
One of the best things ever.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

meech008 said:


> I don't know what a bacon roll is but it sounds like my kind of party!


not my party, I am a vegetarian, but I'm glad you're happy!


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> if jhonandjade got a video up... there must be a TV in here!



pictures i post manifest as well, i sent the rain yesterday! aw i love the chase but the us version is terrible


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Has _anyone _got a straw???


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I'll have pink for a change! Could I have a straw?



here you go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the chase, its too funny at times


Bad Brad!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

tortoisegirl5 said:


> if jhonandjade got a video up... there must be a TV in here!


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> here you go
> 
> View attachment 141757


I'll take the single green one in the corner


----------



## johnandjade

no words needed...


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> here you go
> View attachment 141757


thanks- ah ee ooh- my hand can't fit through the screen.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> it is brill in here, prizes include knowledge and humour


true!


----------



## johnandjade

who is the smartest fella in the army... 

general knowledge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it is brill in here, prizes include knowledge and humour


Well said, sir!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, he was.
> Hope you and Oli are well this fine day.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

We are so-so: the HEAT WAVE here was followed by SANDSTORMS. I was obliged to close all windows, let alone that, rain is expected. How are you and how is Wifey? What about Tidgy? 

Regards to Wifey and A KISS (only one!) to Tidgy from Naughty Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I don't know what a bacon roll is but it sounds like my kind of party!


Bacon in a bread roll or bap.
Lovely.
Usually with tomato ketchup .
or Brown sauce.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> it is brill in here, prizes include knowledge and humour



And all the extra 'u's you could ever want.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bacon in a bread roll or bap.
> Lovely.


Delicious


----------



## tortoisegirl5

hey guys- I kind of want- erm- a pancake- the English type- when you live in England youre not used to the American ones- not to be picky...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I have some points?


Of course! 10 points!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> hey guys- I kind of want- erm- a pancake- the English type- when you live in England youre not used to the American ones- not to be picky...




the tort or baked kind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> if jhonandjade got a video up... there must be a TV in here!


Hmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> if jhonandjade got a video up... there must be a TV in here!




the electric is off though, bills not been paid lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pictures i post manifest as well, i sent the rain yesterday! aw i love the chase but the us version is terrible


Good answer!
Points.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

guys- do any of you know where the door is- forget it! I'll stay


johnandjade said:


> the tort or baked kind


either I guess...


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> the electric is off though, bills not been paid lol




No worries.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good answer!
> Points.


I want points... Waaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!
but yeah the us version is rubbish!
Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
Whatever!


----------



## spud's_mum

Spud just peed on me -_-

So I'm freaking out (again...) as spuds shell is flexible (rubber like) at the back near his tail! 
I think I'll be putting calcium supplements on his food daily for a while

Is that ok?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

cool projector- but I don't have a smartphone!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

woah... 23 likes already- 1 minute ago there were 5!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> No worries.





awww sweet! handy trick that! have you tried it?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud just peed on me -_-
> 
> So I'm freaking out (again...) as spuds shell is flexible (rubber like) at the back near his tail!
> I think I'll be putting calcium supplements on his food daily for a while
> 
> Is that ok?




could it be new groth? can you snap a pic?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> thanks- ah ee ooh- my hand can't fit through the screen.


No, no, no.
If a picture appears or someone says they have brought something into the Cold Dark Room, it becomes a reality.
So we now have 225 straws in here, plenty to go round!.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

aahhhh... that was nice lemonade- I might leave soon... maybe not.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no.
> If a picture appears or someone says they have brought something into the Cold Dark Room, it becomes a reality.
> So we now have 225 straws in here, plenty to go round!.


HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!! STRAWS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> aahhhh... that was nice lemonade- I might leave soon... maybe not.




the door is locked (i think) cant find it lol. it's difficult to escape, there is still a one legged pirate running around in circles somewhere in here... if you find him can you ask him to return adams animals please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> We are so-so: the HEAT WAVE here was followed by SANDSTORMS. I was obliged to close all windows, let alone that, rain is expected. How are you and how is Wifey? What about Tidgy?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and A KISS (only one!) to Tidgy from Naughty Oli.


Hi Gillian, hi, Oli.
Wifey's having a read today, Tidgy's hiding in her coco coir and i'm about to start a lesson - English expressions today.
Is Oli still being naughty?
I will ask Tidgy to have words!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I might go on my thread.... after one more glass of LEMONADE!!!!!!!!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> the door is locked (i think) cant find it lol. it's difficult to escape, there is still a one legged pirate running around in circles somewhere in here... if you find him can you ask him to return adams animals please


where is the key???!!!!! I'll probably find it in my backpack in about two minutes... lol that's what ALWAYS happens!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> could it be new groth? can you snap a pic?


Yeah I'll take a pic but it's not new growth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And all the extra 'u's you could ever want.


Ewes ?
We have sheep in here now?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah I'll take a pic but it's not new growth
> View attachment 141765




im not too sure, our fido grows transparently around there but it soon fills out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> hey guys- I kind of want- erm- a pancake- the English type- when you live in England youre not used to the American ones- not to be picky...


Crikey, you ask a lot!
i'm English and half Welsh, though I now live in Morocco, so I know what you mean.
John's from Scotland.
All sorts here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Of course! 10 points!!!!!


Hurray! 
Maybe i'll finish in the top 15 this month!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Gillian, hi, Oli.
> Wifey's having a read today, Tidgy's hiding in her coco coir and i'm about to start a lesson - English expressions today.
> Is Oli still being naughty?
> I will ask Tidgy to have words!


Yes, Oli is only being more and more naughty. I have a feeling it's the weather, as I mentioned in my earlier post to you. But please consider this 'guess-work.' Enjoy your lesson, and love to all.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I wonder what I'll call the tortoise I am getting at Christmas.... maybe fred.... no....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the electric is off though, bills not been paid lol


No, it's ok now, wifey paid it.
Just a case of finding the circuit breaker and the light switch. 
And a light bulb, perhaps.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

he is real cute- but no that's not new growth- why don't you ask the vet? they can get you out of loads of tight spots!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I want points... Waaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!
> but yeah the us version is rubbish!
> Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> Whatever!


Points are awarded for answers to set questions and for every single post you make the number depending on what mood I'm in and how funny, clever or annoying the posts are.
You've already scored quite a few.


----------



## johnandjade

i had a pair of shoes that had A I chips in them, they were great! no matter how drunk you got they would take you home. 

the problem is they got sick of just going from the house to the pub and back again... so one night they ran away, stole a car and drove into the canal!

i was upset by this and decided to seak advice from a priest, told him the story and how distraught i was about the shoes actions....

he comforted me and told me it would be ok as they would surely be in heaven.....

...turns out shoes have got souls


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud just peed on me -_-
> 
> So I'm freaking out (again...) as spuds shell is flexible (rubber like) at the back near his tail!
> I think I'll be putting calcium supplements on his food daily for a while
> 
> Is that ok?


Don't overdo the calcium, but a few days of extra should be ok. 
The rear of the plastron is often flexible in a young tort, as i understand it, but it shouldn't be too soft, just flexible as you say.
i think this is ok,
Anyone else ?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

would anyone like to join me on my first thread, I found they key to the door- in my backpack (as usual ) it is about what tortoises like to do. anybody- hello- hello- ???????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud just peed on me -_-
> 
> So I'm freaking out (again...) as spuds shell is flexible (rubber like) at the back near his tail!
> I think I'll be putting calcium supplements on his food daily for a while
> 
> Is that ok?


Oh, and regarding your first sentence.
ha, ha, de haha!


----------



## Moozillion

From signs at the zoo yesterday:
What kind of shoes do frogs wear?......Open toed!
How deep is a frog pond?.....Knee-deep, knee-deep!
What is a frog's favorite game?....Croak-et
Why are frogs so happy?.....They eat whatever bugs them!
Why did the frog go to the hospital?....He needed a "hopperation!"


----------



## tortoisegirl5

42 likes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't do it for the likes I do it for the facts and the fun, but it is good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> aahhhh... that was nice lemonade- I might leave soon... maybe not.


You'll probably find it quite difficult t find the door.
Some of us have been in here for weeks.


----------



## Gillian M

tortoisegirl5 said:


> would anyone like to join me on my first thread, I found they key to the door- in my backpack (as usual ) it is about what tortoises like to do. anybody- hello- hello- ???????


Hi. If it's to do with torts YES, I would like to join.


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm... coffee or budweiser ?!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Going on a journey to the magical land of the what do Russian tortoises like to do/ play with? thread (posted by tortoisegirl herself). Coming?


with love, from tortoisegirl5
P.S byyyyeeeeee!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. If it's to do with torts YES, I would like to join.


yes it is to do with tortoises!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

see you later cold dark roomers! bye.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I am back, nobody journeyed with me.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... coffee or budweiser ?!


neither, there both horrible in my opinion


----------



## tortoisegirl5

tea time! byeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> neither, there both horrible in my opinion



oh no!! they are fuel lol


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oh no!! they are fuel lol


I agree!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I agree!


 



well I finished my housework so why not! have a beer, I brought in staws earlier if you want one


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141772
> 
> 
> well I finished my housework so why not! have a beer, I brought in staws earlier if you want one


Is it true you get toasted faster if you drink beer through a straw?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Is it true you get toasted faster if you drink beer through a straw?




that I don't know, used to do it when i was younger but just looking at a beer would do the trick then lol. the mrs always uses a staw and she gets merry pretty quickly


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> that I don't know, used to do it when i was younger but just looking at a beer would do the trick then lol. the mrs always uses a staw and she gets merry pretty quickly


I always drink ginger beer with a straw.....maybe I'll have to experiment


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Is it true you get toasted faster if you drink beer through a straw?



google says yes! it apparently creates a vacuum, I guess thats the theory on a drink in the sky counts as 2 on land. imagine it in space! 

..' thats one small step for man, and one giant stagger for mankind'


----------



## johnandjade

funny how things play out.. just got a text msg from my mate who is about to fly out.... only one thing i could say...



..yes he gets kisses lol, not that kind of friend though lol i was best man at his weding


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> From signs at the zoo yesterday:
> What kind of shoes do frogs wear?......Open toed!
> How deep is a frog pond?.....Knee-deep, knee-deep!
> What is a frog's favorite game?....Croak-et
> Why are frogs so happy?.....They eat whatever bugs them!
> Why did the frog go to the hospital?....He needed a "hopperation!"




we were drinking fat frogs last night! cocktails, quite nice actually


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah I'll take a pic but it's not new growth
> View attachment 141765


Soft , rubbery, or just a bit flexible?
It looks okay to my poor old eyes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I wonder what I'll call the tortoise I am getting at Christmas.... maybe fred.... no....


Adam is a great name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had a pair of shoes that had A I chips in them, they were great! no matter how drunk you got they would take you home.
> 
> the problem is they got sick of just going from the house to the pub and back again... so one night they ran away, stole a car and drove into the canal!
> 
> i was upset by this and decided to seak advice from a priest, told him the story and how distraught i was about the shoes actions....
> 
> he comforted me and told me it would be ok as they would surely be in heaven.....
> 
> ...turns out shoes have got souls


Heaven? 
They could end up in heel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> would anyone like to join me on my first thread, I found they key to the door- in my backpack (as usual ) it is about what tortoises like to do. anybody- hello- hello- ???????


Been busy, I'll look for it in a mo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> From signs at the zoo yesterday:
> What kind of shoes do frogs wear?......Open toed!
> How deep is a frog pond?.....Knee-deep, knee-deep!
> What is a frog's favorite game?....Croak-et
> Why are frogs so happy?.....They eat whatever bugs them!
> Why did the frog go to the hospital?....He needed a "hopperation!"


Oh my goodness! 
Unforgivable .


----------



## johnandjade

good evening sir, how are we tonight? had a good day?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soft , rubbery, or just a bit flexible?
> It looks okay to my poor old eyes.


It looks fine to me too but it's very flexible.
All the rest is hard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh no!! they are fuel lol





meech008 said:


> I agree!


I concur absolutely, but I think tortoisegirl prefers lemonade and straws.
Very refreshing too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it true you get toasted faster if you drink beer through a straw?


Maybe.
http://www.personal.psu.edu/afr3/blogs/SIOW/2011/09/do-you-get-drunk-faster-with-a-straw-1.html


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I concur absolutely, but I think tortoisegirl prefers lemonade and straws.
> Very refreshing too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening sir, how are we tonight? had a good day?


Evening, my friend.
Actually did a bit of dusting and four hours of teaching. 
Crikey! 
i'm good, it was all fun. 
Did you get your treats ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It looks fine to me too but it's very flexible.
> All the rest is hard


I think the back bit is supposed to move a little, put a post under the Hermann's tortoise section and ask Hermanni Chris. he's the expert.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the back bit is supposed to move a little, put a post under the Hermann's tortoise section and ask Hermanni Chris. he's the expert.


I've eaten too much apple crumble, I feel sick


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> I've eaten too much apple crumble, I feel sick


Whoops I didn't mean to quote that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Ha de ha.
Sounds like wifey!


----------



## spud's_mum

Or that!^


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've eaten too much apple crumble, I feel sick


Hmmmm, I like apple crumble, but only a little at a time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, my friend.
> Actually did a bit of dusting and four hours of teaching.
> Crikey!
> i'm good, it was all fun.
> Did you get your treats ?






butter softening for viennes whirls  ,fidos heat mat is handy! the mrs is in the kitchen and i've got blackadder 2 on so happy days! 

was stuck in here alone earlier on and had a read of the paper..... apparently the price of balloons and blow up crocodiles is to go up by around 250% !!! 

...well thats inflation for you! 


what be on the agenda for tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Or that!^


That apple crumble has effected your computer skills!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141824
> 
> butter softening for viennes whirls  ,fidos heat mat is handy! the mrs is in the kitchen and i've got blackadder 2 on so happy days!
> 
> was stuck in here alone earlier on and had a read of the paper..... apparently the price of balloons and blow up crocodiles is to go up by around 250% !!!
> 
> ...well thats inflation for you!
> 
> 
> what be on the agenda for tonight?


Watched all the Blackadders recently, just so funny.
Nothing planned for this evening, but wifey might come up with something to watch in a mo.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watched all the Blackadders recently, just so funny.
> Nothing planned for this evening, but wifey might come up with something to watch in a mo.




not to big a fan of the 1st. yeah what a programme it definitely in top 5!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watched all the Blackadders recently, just so funny.
> Nothing planned for this evening, but wifey might come up with something to watch in a mo.




so if i have 4beans and add 4 more beans boldrick, what do i have???


.... a very small casserole


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so if i have 4beans and add 4 more beans boldrick, what do i have???
> 
> 
> .... a very small casserole


" Some beans....and that one."


----------



## johnandjade

watching out the widow on my friends flight taking off , jammy swine!


----------



## johnandjade

and away he goes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love flying.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love flying.




the airport is only 15mins walk away from me, its not fair watching them! add to that my work is in area as well so I'm constantly seein people going away but never me  ... always the bridesmaid never the bride lol. 

read that if you live in a flight path you are something like 20% more likely to have heart failure, add to that i was born with a murmur, wanna take bets?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the airport is only 15mins walk away from me, its not fair watching them! add to that my work is in area as well so I'm constantly seein people going away but never me  ... always the bridesmaid never the bride lol.
> 
> read that if you live in a flight path you are something like 20% more likely to have heart failure, add to that i was born with a murmur, wanna take bets?


Gosh no!
Don't forget 78.6 % of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh no!
> Don't forget 78.6 % of statistics are made up on the spot.




old ones are the best  I believed my sister before when she told me that gullible had been removed from the dictionary lol. 

...cakes are just out the oven!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the airport is only 15mins walk away from me, its not fair watching them! add to that my work is in area as well so I'm constantly seein people going away but never me  ... always the bridesmaid never the bride lol.
> 
> read that if you live in a flight path you are something like 20% more likely to have heart failure, add to that i was born with a murmur, wanna take bets?


Evening all (she says in her best PC Plod voice flexing her knees).
I wish I loved near the airport - I am not going to be able to go to my friends funeral tomorrow because
a) no transport to airport and
b) no one to have my sisters dog for a couple of nights, not even kennels but that would have been a last resort she would have been so upset!
So I'm stuck! It is a shame I would like to have gone to pay my last respects.
I will have to try to go up to see his wife when my car is working and the dogs gone back.
I love Lola to bits but life is so much easier for popping off somewhere without animals to sort out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love flying.


Have you ever been up in a hot air balloon?
That is absolutely wonderful!
Landing can be a bit tricky but floating silently through the sky is amazing.
OK - you do get the sound of the burner being operated occasionally but that is something of a necessity.
I've done it twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> old ones are the best  I believed my sister before when she told me that gullible had been removed from the dictionary lol.
> 
> ...cakes are just out the oven!!!


Yummmyyy!
Pass them round.
They smell great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all (she says in her best PC Plod voice flexing her knees).
> I wish I loved near the airport - I am not going to be able to go to my friends funeral tomorrow because
> a) no transport to airport and
> b) no one to have my sisters dog for a couple of nights, not even kennels but that would have been a last resort she would have been so upset!
> So I'm stuck! It is a shame I would like to have gone to pay my last respects.
> I will have to try to go up to see his wife when my car is working and the dogs gone back.
> I love Lola to bits but life is so much easier for popping off somewhere without animals to sort out.


Yep, but that's the price we pay.
It's worth it, i actually worry about Tidgy whenever i'm away, even if wifey's still at home.
( I worry about wifey, too).
So sorry you couldn't say goodbye to your friend. 
I hate cars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you ever been up in a hot air balloon?
> That is absolutely wonderful!
> Landing can be a bit tricky but floating silently through the sky is amazing.
> OK - you do get the sound of the burner being operated occasionally but that is something of a necessity.
> I've done it twice.


Actually, I haven't.
I'm just about to start official flying lessons for a helicopter, Iv'e already taken the controls a few times, it's so good.
I've been in the cockpit of planes many times, before 9/11 and i've done bungee jumping and hang gliding.
But not a hot air balloon yet, though I visited the fiesta in Bristol many times.
One day.......


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all (she says in her best PC Plod voice flexing her knees).
> I wish I loved near the airport - I am not going to be able to go to my friends funeral tomorrow because
> a) no transport to airport and
> b) no one to have my sisters dog for a couple of nights, not even kennels but that would have been a last resort she would have been so upset!
> So I'm stuck! It is a shame I would like to have gone to pay my last respects.
> I will have to try to go up to see his wife when my car is working and the dogs gone back.
> I love Lola to bits but life is so much easier for popping off somewhere without animals to sort out.




allo allo allo' .. what av' we got here then? lol. sorry your not going to make the funeral no joy with the battery then?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I haven't.
> I'm just about to start official flying lessons for a helicopter, Iv'e already taken the controls a few times, it's so good.
> I've been in the cockpit of planes many times, before 9/11 and i've done bungee jumping and hang gliding.
> But not a hot air balloon yet, though I visited the fiesta in Bristol many times.
> One day.......




i done a bungee jump, got home at 5am after partying all night and jumped at 11am ! what a laugh it was... windy day so i was at top waiting to jump for 5mins lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, but that's the price we pay.
> It's worth it, i actually worry about Tidgy whenever i'm away, even if wifey's still at home.
> ( I worry about wifey, too).
> So sorry you couldn't say goodbye to your friend.
> I hate cars.


I will have to try to remember a favourite place of his so that I can go there and think about him at the time of his service.
Thing is we usually used to meet up in a pub!
Not very condusive to reflective thought - unless your drunk and maudlin but he was never that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i done a bungee jump, got home at 5am after partying all night and jumped at 11am ! what a laugh it was... windy day so i was at top waiting to jump for 5mins lol


Great, isn't it, though a tad scary.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I haven't.
> I'm just about to start official flying lessons for a helicopter, Iv'e already taken the controls a few times, it's so good.
> I've been in the cockpit of planes many times, before 9/11 and i've done bungee jumping and hang gliding.
> But not a hot air balloon yet, though I visited the fiesta in Bristol many times.
> One day.......


I like helicopters too I flew over Soweto in one when I went to S Africa - some other prettier places too.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I will have to try to remember a favourite place of his so that I can go there and think about him at the time of his service.
> Thing is we usually used to meet up in a pub!
> Not very condusive to reflective thought - unless your drunk and maudlin but he was never that!




he'll be there in spirt . saying goodbye in your own way means more in my book, remember the happy times


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great, isn't it, though a tad scary.




have a video, i'll try YouTube it later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I will have to try to remember a favourite place of his so that I can go there and think about him at the time of his service.
> Thing is we usually used to meet up in a pub!
> Not very condusive to reflective thought - unless your drunk and maudlin but he was never that!


Nice thought, there must be somewhere else.
Or just a church, or field where you can get a nice ambience and think.


----------



## johnandjade

cakes for all!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo allo allo' .. what av' we got here then? lol. sorry your not going to make the funeral no joy with the battery then?


Bought one - just about to disconnect old one and checked Haynes manual which told me to make sure I had all codes for various bits and pieces of car which I don't. So will have to ring dealership to see if they will give me any I need tomorrow. I know radio needs one but not sure what else these days. Cars are just so complicated now - bring back my old Meccano Mini I could have stripped and rebuilt that engine in my lunch hour (not really!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like helicopters too I flew over Soweto in one when I went to S Africa - some other prettier places too.


I have a third share in one.
So I thought I ought to learn to fly it properly. 
Lots of time spent in whirly-birds, bit noisy, but I'm such a hypocrite, hate cars and motorbikes, but love flying machines of any kind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he'll be there in spirt . saying goodbye in your own way means more in my book, remember the happy times


I love books.
And yours sounds like a good one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice thought, there must be somewhere else.
> Or just a church, or field where you can get a nice ambience and think.


Think I'll climb a local mountain.
The one I climbed to see the 1999 (?) Eclipse.
Thought it would be a very peaceful experience
but hundreds of others had same idea.
Was more like a Sermon on the Mount.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cakes for all!!!
> View attachment 141834


Hurrraaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bought one - just about to disconnect old one and checked Haynes manual which told me to make sure I had all codes for various bits and pieces of car which I don't. So will have to ring dealership to see if they will give me any I need tomorrow. I know radio needs one but not sure what else these days. Cars are just so complicated now - bring back my old Meccano Mini I could have stripped and rebuilt that engine in my lunch hour (not really!)


Nope, lost me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think I'll climb a local mountain.
> The one I climbed to see the 1999 (?) Eclipse.
> Thought it would be a very peaceful experience
> but hundreds of others had same idea.
> Was more like a Sermon on the Mount.


ha ha.
2000 I think.
Still, it should be quieter this time.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Lyn W said:


> Evening all (she says in her best PC Plod voice flexing her knees).
> I wish I loved near the airport - I am not going to be able to go to my friends funeral tomorrow because
> a) no transport to airport and
> b) no one to have my sisters dog for a couple of nights, not even kennels but that would have been a last resort she would have been so upset!
> So I'm stuck! It is a shame I would like to have gone to pay my last respects.
> I will have to try to go up to see his wife when my car is working and the dogs gone back.
> I love Lola to bits but life is so much easier for popping off somewhere without animals to sort out.


I'm sorry for your loss. Hard not to be able to go. Send a letter. His wife will appreciate it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha ha.
> 2000 I think.
> Still, it should be quieter this time.


Nope just checked it was Weds 11th August 1999
In UK anyway - you may get them at different times over there.
There is an eclipse timetable for all around the world on some website.
This years partial was quite disappointing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope just checked it was Weds 11th August 1999
> In UK anyway - you may get them at different times over there.
> There is an eclipse timetable for all around the world on some website.
> This years partial was quite disappointing.


Sorry, I stand corrected.
Hmmm.
I was in Clevedon at the time, but you're right.


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Hard not to be able to go. Send a letter. His wife will appreciate it.


Thanks - it is. I have spoken to his wife - she rang me last Weds because she was surprised I hadn't replied to her email which she sent a week earlier - on the day he died.
Unfortunately her email went into my spam folder and I rarely look there so I had no idea.
I will try to go up to Scotland to see her as soon as I can.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Bought one - just about to disconnect old one and checked Haynes manual which told me to make sure I had all codes for various bits and pieces of car which I don't. So will have to ring dealership to see if they will give me any I need tomorrow. I know radio needs one but not sure what else these days. Cars are just so complicated now - bring back my old Meccano Mini I could have stripped and rebuilt that engine in my lunch hour (not really!)




what kind is it? radio code might be in glovebox, either on a card or in book. if not might be on back of radio


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> what kind is it? radio code might be in glovebox, either on a card or in book. if not might be on back of radio


Easier to ring than remove facia as well!
Its not just radio there could be some fault diagnostic bit that needs code as well.
They make cars so hard to maintain yourself these days.
You have to pay over the odds at dealerships.


----------



## Lyn W

It has just occurred to me that I have only had a packet of crisps to eat today.
I forget to eat when I'm busy sometimes!
Also forgot to go shopping so nothing here!
Be back in a mo with a cup of tea and a plate of cheese and crackers.
Can I tempt anyone?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> It has just occurred to me that I have only had a packet of crisps to eat today.
> I forget to eat when I'm busy sometimes!
> Also forgot to go shopping so nothing here!
> Be back in a mo with a cup of tea and a plate of cheese and crackers.
> Can I tempt anyone?


Get me a couple of cheesy crackers please!
... Then drive to England and deliver them to my door


----------



## meech008

Peoperoni and cheese! I brought enough to share


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Get me a couple of cheesy crackers please!
> ... Then drive to England and deliver them to my door


Crackers - no problem
Car - big problem!
I'll send my butler Robson -but don't be offended if when you answer the door to him he says
'Your crackers, Miss'


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Peoperoni and cheese! I brought enough to share


Marvellous thank you - you can share my cheese and crackers too


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Marvellous thank you - you can share my cheese and crackers too


Sorry to hear your car troubles Are causing your to miss the funeral :-( wish I could help!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Easier to ring than remove facia as well!
> Its not just radio there could be some fault diagnostic bit that needs code as well.
> They make cars so hard to maintain yourself these days.
> You have to pay over the odds at dealerships.




its a dealerships i work for so i know what goes on, unreal what they get away with!


----------



## johnandjade

off to bed folks, you all have fun


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> off to bed folks, you all have fun


Goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It has just occurred to me that I have only had a packet of crisps to eat today.
> I forget to eat when I'm busy sometimes!
> Also forgot to go shopping so nothing here!
> Be back in a mo with a cup of tea and a plate of cheese and crackers.
> Can I tempt anyone?


Me! Me! Me! me! me! Me!
Me!
Me!
Yes, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Get me a couple of cheesy crackers please!
> ... Then drive to England and deliver them to my door


We share them here in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Sorry to hear your car troubles Are causing your to miss the funeral :-/ wish I could help!


Thanks - its all things conspiring really as well as the car - I could get a taxi to and from the airport even though that would actually cost more than the flight! But do able!
Also looking after my sister's dog which is another problem, as well as making sure Lola is OK - I have never left him for more than a day but had him sorted. I would have liked to have been there for his wife,and tried everything to be, but just impossible. Never mind,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me! Me! Me! me! me! Me!
> Me!
> Me!
> Yes, please.


Sorry Adam you're tool ate.
I thought you and John had been off scoffing Jade's cakes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Peoperoni and cheese! I brought enough to share


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyy!!!
Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off to bed folks, you all have fun


Night night, John and Jade and Fido take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to bed folks, you all have fun


Nighty night!
Sleep tight!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Night night, Spudsmum take care


.... That's John and jade


----------



## meech008

This hound was on the move today! He's been outside all day and is tuckered out


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> .... That's John and jade


Sorry I just realised! Not that I'm trying to get rid of you or anything!
Hang on better edit that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Adam you're tool ate.
> I thought you and John had been off scoffing Jade's cakes!


My tool ate ?
Yummy cakes.
Lots of food in here today ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> This hound was on the move today! He's been outside all day and is tuckered out


That medical book of yours could be a cookery book to him, with all those lovely bones!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This hound was on the move today! He's been outside all day and is tuckered out


Just trying to look cute, I think.
And succeeding.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> That medical book of yours could be a cookery book to him, with all those lovely bones!


My sister's dog is snoring and dreaming - by the side of me her little legs are taking her running through some where nice.
Probably chasing squirrels


----------



## Lyn W

Apologies!
What a difference a misplaced space can make,
- quite funny though even if it put a spanner in the works


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That medical book of yours could be a cookery book to him, with all those lovely bones!





Lyn W said:


> My sister's dog is snoring and dreaming - by the side of me her little legs are taking her running through some where nice.
> Probably chasing squirrels


He loves bones! Only fresh ones though never cooked. He may be a wee bit rotten. My husband says I've ruined him haha. Buddy runs in his sleep too! He growls and yips too. It's very cute


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just trying to look cute, I think.
> And succeeding.


Thank you  he's my boy and he knows it. The only time he gets fussed at is when he lays a little too much attention to where the tort is kept.


----------



## spud's_mum

Urgghhhh
I'm hungry but can't be bothered to cook.
The struggle!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> He loves bones! Only fresh ones though never cooked. He may be a wee bit rotten. My husband says I've ruined him haha. Buddy runs in his sleep too! He growls and yips too. It's very cute


Fudge sleeps in an old sleeping bag which I folded and put in a corner.
She dragged it out and opened the folds out with her nose until it was just folded in half!
She's a dog who knows what she wants!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Apologies!
> What a difference a misplaced space can make,
> - quite funny though eve if it put a spanner in the works


I saw it coming.


----------



## spud's_mum

aww look at those puppy eyes


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141841
> aww look at those puppy eyes


Yeah - Monty's really cute too.


----------



## Lyn W

Fudge is frightened to death of Lola she charges upstairs if Lola looks at her through her gate, Its quite funny to watch - but never the twain shall meet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141841
> aww look at those puppy eyes


Nice photo.


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's his guilty face 
He stole my seat when I got up to check something!

... I guess I'll just sit the other side of the sofa


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Fudge sleeps in an old sleeping bag which I folded and put in a corner.
> She dragged it out and opened the folds out with her nose until it was just folded in half!
> She's a dog who knows what she wants!


That's the best name ever! Buddy enjoys a good blanket. He's obsessed with them. We discovered that early on haha. This was the 2nd day we had him


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Fudge is frightened to death of Lola she charges upstairs if Lola looks at her through her gate, Its quite funny to watch - but never the twain shall meet.


Poor Fudge. That large shelled creature is out to get her! And bravo Lola! Not often a tort reigns supreme


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That's the best name ever! Buddy enjoys a good blanket. He's obsessed with them. We discovered that early on haha. This was the 2nd day we had him


They certainly like their creature comforts


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> That's the best name ever! Buddy enjoys a good blanket. He's obsessed with them. We discovered that early on haha. This was the 2nd day we had him


Monty also LOVES his blankets. 
If you pick one up he'll chase u down! He dragster around and you find them scattered everywhere 
We tuck him up in them at night 


Just found them in the living room...


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Poor Fudge. That large shelled creature is out to get her! And bravo Lola! Not often a tort reigns supreme


Lola is dying to get a close up of Fudge he's really curious but wouldn't trust a scaredy cat dog


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141842
> 
> Here's his guilty face
> He stole my seat when I got up to check something!
> 
> ... I guess I'll just sit the other side of the sofa


..........................'Who me? What have I done?'................


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> ..........................'Who me? What have I done?'................


He went to the door as he heard a noise so I took the opportunity to steal my seat back


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I saw it coming.


Well that just about sets the bench mark quite high


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> He went to the door as he heard a noise so I took the opportunity to steal my seat back


It's like musical chairs in your house tonight!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Well that just about sets the bench mark quite high


He came back and sat on the pillow at the other end of the sofa
He looked so sad so I pulled the pillow next to me and giving him some fuss


----------



## spud's_mum

Head rubbssssssss


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141845
> 
> Head rubbssssssss


He's a cute little guy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141842
> 
> Here's his guilty face
> He stole my seat when I got up to check something!
> 
> ... I guess I'll just sit the other side of the sofa


More innocent "What,,????" than guilty.


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> He's a cute little guy


He's my baby
(And spud and cheddar, of course)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got quite enough to deal with with Tidgy and wifey.


----------



## spud's_mum

all snuggled up


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got quite enough to deal with with Tidgy and wifey.


Everyone needs a doggy best friend


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got quite enough to deal with with Tidgy and wifey.


I'd have all the animals if I could


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Everyone needs a doggy best friend


Dogs are considered dirty, unpleasant animals here.
It's considered bad to keep dogs as pets.
I used to have them when i was young, but not a good idea, here.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dogs are considered dirty, unpleasant animals here.
> It's considered bad to keep dogs as pets.
> I used to have them when i was young, but not a good idea, here.


Oh man :-( that would be hard because I love dogs. Do they like cats?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'd have all the animals if I could


I want more, but not really practical at the moment.
I like to be devoted to my tort and wifey.
i'd feel like I'd betrayed them if i started to love another animal!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dogs are considered dirty, unpleasant animals here.
> It's considered bad to keep dogs as pets.
> I used to have them when i was young, but not a good idea, here.


That's so sad 
I would never be able to live in a place that dogs, cats, rodents, reptiles (or any animal) etc are considered dirty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh man :-( that would be hard because I love dogs. Do they like cats?


Cats are ok to keep, that's usual in fact, but the children kill them on the streets, 3 years is an old cat.
Couldn't do it here, I'd be furious or heartbroken, or worried all the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> That's so sad
> I would never be able to live in a place that dogs, cats, rodents, reptiles etc are considered dirty


No, only dogs and pigs.
You could have a camel!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cats are ok to keep, that's usual in fact, but the children kill them on the streets, 3 years is an old cat.
> Couldn't do it here, I'd be furious or heartbroken, or worried all the time.


That's horrible! 
I definitely wouldn't be able to live there! EVIL KIDS!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> That's so sad
> I would never be able to live in a place that dogs, cats, rodents, reptiles etc are considered dirty


Many people keep tortoises and look after them, they just don't know what we know and feed them terrible things, keep them too dry and don't give them enough sun etc. i've been teaching the neighbourhood tortoise care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> That's horrible!
> I definitely wouldn't be able to live there! EVIL KIDS!


Not evil, they're just not taught right and wrong or respect for animals.
They see animals as toys, nothing more.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, only dogs and pigs.
> You could have a camel!


Don't you hate camels?


----------



## spud's_mum

I don't think any animal is considered dirty to keep over here.
.. Apart from rats and mice, they don't bother me though, in fact I actually quite like them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Don't you hate camels?


Yep, that's why Spud's mum is welcome to them all.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that's why Spud's mum is welcome to them all.


Why hate camels?
I want one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't think any animal is considered dirty to keep over here.
> .. Apart from rats and mice, they don't bother me though, in fact I actually quite like them


Me, too!
Love rodents!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too!
> Love rodents!


My friend has 4 rats.
My mum thought I was mad when I said I'm going back to my friends house to see rats.
We sat on the sofa with them and they climb all over you! 
So cute! 2are babies and 2 are adults


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Why hate camels?
> I want one!


Camels hate me.
Usually, I get on very well with animals, even mosquitoes won't bite me, though they love wifey.
Camels bite me, kick me, don't do what i tell them an other things too horrible to talk about.
They stink, have terrible breath and a bad temper.
You're welcome to 'em.
The only animal I don't like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My friend has 4 rats.
> My mum thought I was mad when I said I'm going back to my friends house to see rats.
> We sat on the sofa with them and they climb all over you!
> So cute! 2are babies and 2 are adults


Pretty intelligent animals as well.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too!
> Love rodents!


I thought I liked rodents. Until mice kept popping up in the house this winter. Now I'm not such a fan


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty intelligent animals as well.


Yeah, I tried to convince my parents to let me have some...
I wasn't allowed 

I really want a ferret or a rat!


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> I thought I liked rodents. Until mice kept popping up in the house this winter. Now I'm not such a fan


 last winter we got a few. My family were discussed and I thought they were rather cute. 
We've blocked the holes up now so shouldn't get any more.
They don't bother me. 
I walked into the bathroom in the night and saw one during the winter. So Cute! 
We use humane traps and I loved taking them to the end of the garden and setting them free


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I thought I liked rodents. Until mice kept popping up in the house this winter. Now I'm not such a fan


yeah, that's a bit different.
One of our cats used to bring them into the house and release them, back in England.
So we got a breeding colony in the kitchen.
The cat used to just watch them scampering about.
I had to deal with them.
It was awful.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, that's a bit different.
> One of our cats used to bring them into the house and release them, back in England.
> So we got a breeding colony in the kitchen.
> The cat used to just watch them scampering about.
> I had to deal with them.
> It was awful.


If that were my house, I'd be the cause.
I'd probably be feeding them or something haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I tried to convince my parents to let me have some...
> I wasn't allowed
> 
> I really want a ferret or a rat!


ferrets are great, but they really, really smell.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, that's a bit different.
> One of our cats used to bring them into the house and release them, back in England.
> So we got a breeding colony in the kitchen.
> The cat used to just watch them scampering about.
> I had to deal with them.
> It was awful.


It is awful! The dog NEVER got any rest because he was constantly hunting them down. Plus I was worried they'd get into earls enclosure and bother him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> last winter we got a few. My family were discussed and I thought they were rather cute.
> We've blocked the holes up now so shouldn't get any more.
> They don't bother me.
> I walked into the bathroom in the night and saw one during the winter. So Cute!
> We use humane traps and I loved taking them to the end of the garden and setting them free


And they go straight back into the house!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And they go straight back into the house!


After we found the hole they were getting in and out of we blocked them up and that seemed to do the trick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is awful! The dog NEVER got any rest because he was constantly hunting them down. Plus I was worried they'd get into earls enclosure and bother him.


It's like cockroaches.
Fascinating animals, but not in my kitchen, thank you very much.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's lie cockroaches.
> Fascinating animals, but not in my kitchen, thank you very much.


NO!
Don't ever compare cute fluffy animals to cockroaches *shivers*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> NO!
> Don't ever compare cute fluffy animals to cockroaches *shivers*


Tortoises aren't fluffy.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's like cockroaches.
> Fascinating animals, but not in my kitchen, thank you very much.


Cockroaches...........you're better than me in that you acknowledge they are fascinating. I wished death on them and all of their family. They get into EVERYTHING


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Cockroaches...........you're better than me in that you acknowledge they are fascinating. I wished death on them and all of their family. They get into EVERYTHING


We don't get too much problem here.
Some friends of mine used to keep the big Madagascan hissing cockroaches as pets.
they make this wonderful hissing, squeaking noise by forcing air through the segments in their carapcace.
but they only do it when'they're angry or frightened, apparently, so after you've had them a while and they're used to you they stop and you have to get a friend to come in and frighten them.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camels hate me.
> Usually, I get on very well with animals, even mosquitoes won't bite me, though they love wifey.
> Camels bite me, kick me, don't do what i tell them an other things too horrible to talk about.
> They stink, have terrible breath and a bad temper.
> You're welcome to 'em.
> The only animal I don't like.


I think I went out with one for while - sounds just like an old boyfriend of mine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think I went out with one for while - sounds just like an old boyfriend of mine


Lovely!
I won't ask what his redeeming qualities were!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> I won't ask what his redeeming qualities were!


 You know I don't think he had any that were memorable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You know I don't think he had any that were memorable!


I am bravely going to refrain from far too many obvious puns here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am bravely going to refrain from far too many obvious puns here.


Very wise !


----------



## meech008

Tonight WAS a slow night. Now we hear gunshots


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Tonight WAS a slow night. Now we hear gunshots


Oh, golly!
Good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Tonight WAS a slow night. Now we hear gunshots


Are you in work or at home?
Not that you'd want them in either place
but take care wherever you are


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!
> Good luck!


It's a pretty common thing here. Nothing bad has ever come of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's a pretty common thing here. Nothing bad has ever come of it


Hmmmm.
Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's a pretty common thing here. Nothing bad has ever come of it


I wouldn't think any good ever comes of guns either.
Take care


----------



## Lyn W

I gotta go folks - very sleepy tonight and have to put the dog out.
Gawd knows how she caught fire!
She must be a hot dog!
So have fun!
Love to all and sundry in the CDR - past, present and future.
Take care and See you soon
Ffrindiau noson dda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Noson dda.
Sleep well. 
See you soon.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I gotta go folks - very sleepy tonight and have to put the dog out.
> Gawd knows how she caught fire!
> She must be a hot dog!
> So have fun!
> Love to all and sundry in the CDR - past, present and future.
> Take care and See you soon
> Ffrindiau noson dda!


Good night!


----------



## meech008

Nothing better than. Good salad dressing!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Cockroaches...........you're better than me in that you acknowledge they are fascinating. I wished death on them and all of their family. They get into EVERYTHING


You probably shouldn't come to Louisiana in the summertime, then. We have palmetto bugs which look IDENTICAL to cockroaches, except that they're 4 inches long (10 cm), they're nocturnal and...they fly!!!! Nothing like getting up in the middle of the night, switching on a light and having a huge, startled roach fly at your face!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You probably shouldn't come to Louisiana in the summertime, then. We have palmetto bugs which look IDENTICAL to cockroaches, except that they're 4 inches long (10 cm), they're nocturnal and...they fly!!!! Nothing like getting up in the middle of the night, switching on a light and having a huge, startled roach fly at your face!


Cockroaches fly too.
Just not very often. 
Evening, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for another question.
What is a lili and what is a titi?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for another question.
> What is a lili and what is a titi?



Wrong.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> You probably shouldn't come to Louisiana in the summertime, then. We have palmetto bugs which look IDENTICAL to cockroaches, except that they're 4 inches long (10 cm), they're nocturnal and...they fly!!!! Nothing like getting up in the middle of the night, switching on a light and having a huge, startled roach fly at your face!


Nope nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Wrong.


Go on then...


----------



## meech008

Burned my hand making pizza for dinner. I think I'll whine about it some..


...call the whaaaaambulance


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Burned my hand making pizza for dinner. I think I'll whine about it some..
> 
> 
> ...call the whaaaaambulance


Ow!
Be careful!
Don't whine.
Have some wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early morning for me tomorrow, so night, night Michelle and anybody else still lurking about in The Cold Dark Room. 
See you all in the morning .


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow, so night, night Michelle and anybody else still lurking about in The Cold Dark Room.
> See you all in the morning .


Night!


----------



## johnandjade

lets kick mondays butt! might be yet another bloomin' awful looking day out there but nevertheless the sun is shining in my head lol. 

i'll stick the kettle on and sort the mail, we have a parcel today! anyone expecting anything?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 141874




good morning/evening gramps, how be your fine self? kettles boiled if you want a coffee


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good morning/evening gramps, how be your fine self? kettles boiled if you want a coffee


And if you want tort eggs hatch ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning guys


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141873
> 
> 
> lets kick mondays butt! might be yet another bloomin' awful looking day out there but nevertheless the sun is shining in my head lol.
> 
> i'll stick the kettle on and sort the mail, we have a parcel today! anyone expecting anything?


Ants from Gillian


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> oh no!! they are fuel lol


haha, I suppose you are right!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys


morning!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! ITS MONDAY!!!!!!!!!! and there's nothing to do! Good thing the tortoise forum exists!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I found the light switch- so dark, but now so BRIGHT! MY EYES!!!! TURN IT OFF!!!!
Oh. I accidentally turned up the screen brightness on my computer------- sorry!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

A SHORT SONG ABOUT THE COLOUR *BLUE.....*
#blue is the colour of the sea,
#blue is the colour of the sky,
#and that is whyyyyyyyy........
#blue is my favourite colour,
#and that's why!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

tortoisegirl5 said:


> A SHORT SONG ABOUT THE COLOUR *BLUE.....*
> #blue is the colour of the sea,
> #blue is the colour of the sky,
> #and that is whyyyyyyyy........
> #blue is my favourite colour,
> #and that's why!


always sing to raise your spirits in a cold, dark room!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I confess I've never had clotted cream. Is it tasty?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Welcome to the forum


thank you! Have some lemonade!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ewes ?
> We have sheep in here now?


apparently so!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adam is a great name.


I wonder where you got THAT name from.....
lol


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141827
> 
> 
> and away he goes!


wow, that is a photo to be proud of!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> cakes for all!!!
> View attachment 141834


WOO HOO!!!!!!!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cats are ok to keep, that's usual in fact, but the children kill them on the streets, 3 years is an old cat.
> Couldn't do it here, I'd be furious or heartbroken, or worried all the time.


that's disgusting! those poor cats!!!! I would do anything to stop that!!!!


----------



## jaizei

tortoisegirl5 said:


> A SHORT SONG ABOUT THE COLOUR *BLUE.....*
> #blue is the colour of the sea,
> #blue is the colour of the sky,
> #and that is whyyyyyyyy........
> #blue is my favourite colour,
> #and that's why!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Thanks - its all things conspiring really as well as the car - I could get a taxi to and from the airport even though that would actually cost more than the flight! But do able!
> Also looking after my sister's dog which is another problem, as well as making sure Lola is OK - I have never left him for more than a day but had him sorted. I would have liked to have been there for his wife,and tried everything to be, but just impossible. Never mind,


Just catching up. Lyn I'm so sorry you can't make it! For you to get a taxi from the airport to the crematorium in livi it would probably cost around £30. Do you drive because it may be worth hiring a car?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141873
> 
> 
> lets kick mondays butt! might be yet another bloomin' awful looking day out there but nevertheless the sun is shining in my head lol.
> 
> i'll stick the kettle on and sort the mail, we have a parcel today! anyone expecting anything?


I'm on holiday from work! Woohoo! DonT have any plans but I'm in need of a well deserved rest


----------



## johnsonnboswell

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I tried to convince my parents to let me have some...
> I wasn't allowed
> 
> I really want a ferret or a rat!


Ferrets smell nasty. I don't know how anyone can put up with that.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, that's a bit different.
> One of our cats used to bring them into the house and release them, back in England.
> So we got a breeding colony in the kitchen.
> The cat used to just watch them scampering about.
> I had to deal with them.
> It was awful.


My cats accept bribes from the domestic mice. Baksheesh. It's the only way to account for these mighty hunters bringing home only foreign prey but never house mice.


----------



## meech008

Good morning/afternoon everybody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 141873
> 
> 
> lets kick mondays butt! might be yet another bloomin' awful looking day out there but nevertheless the sun is shining in my head lol.
> 
> i'll stick the kettle on and sort the mail, we have a parcel today! anyone expecting anything?


What a lovely welcome on my awakening in The Cold Dark Room!
Thank you, John and enjoy your day. 
I think the parcel may contain ants from Jordan. (the country, not Katie Price.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I confess I've never had clotted cream. Is it tasty?


Clotted cream is lovely, but rather rich.
Afternoon, tortoisegirl.
Adam is a great name.
My wife wanted 11 children, enough for a football team so we agreed if we had any we'd call them all, boys and girls, Adam to avoid confusion as I am terrible at names. 
In the end we didn't have any.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm on holiday from work! Woohoo! DonT have any plans but I'm in need of a well deserved rest


Hiya Kirsty, "waves" (which is a silly thing to do in the Dark.)
Enjoy your time off.
Have fun, you do, indeed, deserve it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Ferrets smell nasty. I don't know how anyone can put up with that.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> My cats accept bribes from the domestic mice. Baksheesh. It's the only way to account for these mighty hunters bringing home only foreign prey but never house mice.


What do you think they're using to bribe them with ?
And good morning to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning/afternoon everybody!


Morning, Michelle.
No gunshot wounds last night, I hope.
(not you, other people)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good morning/evening gramps, how be your fine self? kettles boiled if you want a coffee


N thank you .my days off are Mon-Tues- Wed. So it's Bud time . Hope everybody enjoys going back to work . HaHa


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> No gunshot wounds last night, I hope.
> (not you, other people)


Hi Adam  No gunshot wounds for anyone haha how was your night?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The offspring of a male lion with a female tiger is called a liger, they can be bigger than either lions or tigers, but usually have genetic defects and tend to die young. They only occur in captivity, of course and are usually sterile. 
The offspring of a male tiger with a female lion is called a tigon and are smaller than the above but suffer the same problems.
In theory, the offspring of a liger and a lion would be a lili and a tigon with a tiger would produce a titi.
But Cameron may beg to differ ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> N thank you .my days off are Mon-Tues- Wed. So it's Bud time . Hope everybody enjoys going back to work . HaHa


I'm having a nice glass of Flag, a Moroccan lager.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi Adam  No gunshot wounds for anyone haha how was your night?


Good, thanks, nice sleepy.
Busy this morning, but free for the day now.
Hurray!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm having a nice glass of Flag, a Moroccan lager.


Well we know what's best for people !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well we know what's best for people !


Absolutely!
Here's to a long life and happiness
Cheers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who coined the phrase, "Survival of the fittest" and what was his greatest discovery?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning/afternoon everybody!


I'm going to say: 'Hi everyone' which applies for any time.

Hope you're all well in that Cold Room, while here there's still a HEAT WAVE with temperature reaching 48 degrees Celcius!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, thanks, nice sleepy.
> Busy this morning, but free for the day now.
> Hurray!


Yay! Hospital day today so I have a busy afternoon and evening. *sigh* Mondays


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm going to say: 'Hi everyone' which applies for any time.
> 
> Hope you're all well in that Cold Room, while here there's still a HEAT WAVE with temperature reaching 48 degrees Celcius!!


Crikey, Gillian, that IS hot. 
We don't usually get above 45° tops. 
Even I get a bit uncomfortable in that heat.
Try to keep yourself and poor Oli cool.
Wifey and Tidgy send their love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yay! Hospital day today so I have a busy afternoon and evening. *sigh* Mondays


Oh, well, hope it all goes quickly and quietly, at least.


----------



## Lyn W

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I confess I've never had clotted cream. Is it tasty?


MMMMMnnnnnn!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, hope it all goes quickly and quietly, at least.


 Absolutely. Plus I have Friday to look foward to because I'm NOT going  so only 2 days of clinic this week!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> MMMMMnnnnnn!


Indeed.
Afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Absolutely. Plus I have Friday to look foward to because I'm NOT going  so only 2 days of clinic this week!


Hurrrrrraaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Just catching up. Lyn I'm so sorry you can't make it! For you to get a taxi from the airport to the crematorium in livi it would probably cost around £30. Do you drive because it may be worth hiring a car?


Thanks Kirsty it was the taxi to and from Cardiff airport as well which is about £50 each way apparently as well as the Edinburgh side.
but it wasn't the taxis that stopped me it was the dog sitting and not being able to find another dog sitter for 2 nights.
So anyway his wife very kindly emailed me the eulogy and order of service and I downloaded the music and took myself off to a quiet spot by a river and although I wasn't actually there I was able to follow the service through and pay my respects in my own quiet way. He was only 55 which was way to young, but having a brain tumour which couldn't be removed, surviving that and leading a full and active life for almost 28 years is quite miraculous really. He really is an inspiration.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, Gillian, that IS hot.
> We don't usually get above 45° tops.
> Even I get a bit uncomfortable in that heat.
> Try to keep yourself and poor Oli cool.
> Wifey and Tidgy send their love.


Hi Adam, Wifey and of course Tidgy. Believe me temp has reached 50, not only 48 degrees C in Amman. What is it like back there?

Love to all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Afternoon, Lyn.


Hi Adam just catching up with alerts . How are things with you today?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam just catching up with alerts . How are things with you today?


Hi Lyn, how are you? Haven't heard from you for quite a while. Hope alll is well.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm on holiday from work! Woohoo! DonT have any plans but I'm in need of a well deserved rest


I bet its buzzing up there at the moment with the Ed Festival Fringe and Tattoo isn't it?
One of my sisters who is on holiday in Northumberland at the mo rang me this morning they have a spare ticket for the tattoo and she wants me to join them for the weekend when they move on to a caravan place with pants in the name to the east od Edinburgh. I doubt I'll go but at least the other sister will be back for her dog and will look after my tort in return if I do.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, how are you? Haven't heard from you for quite a while. Hope alll is well.


Hi Gillian all is well thanks. it is very hot for you at the moment - I could not live in that heat! But a little bit of it would be nice. Quite cloudy here today. The jet stream is still in the wrong place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and of course Tidgy. Believe me temp has reached 50, not only 48 degrees C in Amman. What is it like back there?
> 
> Love to all.


50's _silly_ hot.
Here a relatively cool 30° and even had a couple of spots of rain. 
The ants arrived safely.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam just catching up with alerts . How are things with you today?


The usual, which means really, really good!
Glad you had the service and all in a tranquil spot in your own way.
Sad but nice, and yes, much too young, but bonus years in a way. 
Bless.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 50's _silly_ hot.
> Here a relatively cool 30° and even had a couple of spots of rain.
> The ants arrived safely.
> Thanks.


You bet it is. 30 degrees C is nothing when compared to 50. OK, I love Summer but believe me I could not fall asleep last night even with the A/C on.

As for the ants, you are most welcome, if you want more just contact me. And I'll deliver them once again via.....B.O.A.C-hahaha!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who coined the phrase, "Survival of the fittest" and what was his greatest discovery?


Now I know its not Darwin as popularly believed but can't remember who,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You bet it is. 30 degrees C is nothing when compared to 50. OK, I love Summer but believe me I could not fall asleep last night even with the A/C on.
> 
> As for the ants, you are most welcome, if you want more just contact me. And I'll deliver them once again via.....B.O.A.C-hahaha!


More ants whenever you have time, they're a hungry lot, these armadillos.
It's just started pouring with rain, there's thunder and lightning and Tidgy has run inside scared. 
Now she'll run round in circles for a bit and then hide staring at me and I'll have to keep reassuring her til she falls asleep.
She hates storms.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The usual, which means really, really good!
> Glad you had the service and all in a tranquil spot in your own way.
> Sad but nice, and yes, much too young, but bonus years in a way.
> Bless.


Thanks and also on a positive note thanks to Ed's advice about my battery still being cream crackered even though fully charged - I have fitted a new one this afternoon and it is now working!! So many thanks to Ed for saving me a lot of money. There's not many can say they have a Cross - Atlantic mechanic they trust is there?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian all is well thanks. it is very hot for you at the moment - I could not live in that heat! But a little bit of it would be nice. Quite cloudy here today. The jet stream is still in the wrong place.


Glad to hear from you.

Oh that I am 100% sure of: people living in Britain, Germany, talk of Scandanavian countries could never put up with this heat, unless they're obliged to, i.e: if working here for a...VERY HIGH SALARY for example. I don't mind HOT weather but when it gets to 50 degrees Celcius it's a bit too much even for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Avoided the trap.
No, not Darwin and not even Wallace, which some claim, but Herbert Spencer who also claims in his autobiography to have invented the paperclip.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hi folks. I had to take the day off to get Bertha to the doctor.
I haven't had time to read much and can't stay.
I just wanted to say Hello.
I'll speak to you and get caught up in the morning.
Lyn, I'm so glad that your car is back amongst the living.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Also, hello Gillian.
I haven't said hi to you in a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More ants whenever you have time, they're a hungry lot, these armadillos.
> It's just started pouring with rain, there's thunder and lightning and Tidgy has run inside scared.
> Now she'll run round in circles for a bit and then hide staring at me and I'll have to keep reassuring her til she falls asleep.
> She hates storms.


Ok, more ants will be delivered once the heat wave moves. 

Here, rain was expected, but NOT A DROP so far, only ANNOYING SAND STORMS. These prevented us to move even after sunset.

Sorry to hear Tidgy's scared though it's expected. Take good care of her. Oli is restless with this heat wave, though I'm constantly soaking him.

Love to all.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi folks. I had to take the day off to get Bertha to the doctor.
> I haven't had time to read much and can't stay.
> I just wanted to say Hello.
> I'll speak to you and get caught up in the morning.
> Lyn, I'm so glad that your car is back amongst the living.


Take care Ed - see you soon


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Also, hello Gillian.
> I haven't said hi to you in a bit.


Hi Ed. Oh yes, and not only a bit, QUITE A WHILE, hmmhmm.

Hope you are well and that Bertha is better.

Will PM you later, alright?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Kirsty it was the taxi to and from Cardiff airport as well which is about £50 each way apparently as well as the Edinburgh side.
> but it wasn't the taxis that stopped me it was the dog sitting and not being able to find another dog sitter for 2 nights.
> So anyway his wife very kindly emailed me the eulogy and order of service and I downloaded the music and took myself off to a quiet spot by a river and although I wasn't actually there I was able to follow the service through and pay my respects in my own quiet way. He was only 55 which was way to young, but having a brain tumour which couldn't be removed, surviving that and leading a full and active life for almost 28 years is quite miraculous really. He really is an inspiration.


Your a really good person lyn 
Hope your friends wife is ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi folks. I had to take the day off to get Bertha to the doctor.
> I haven't had time to read much and can't stay.
> I just wanted to say Hello.
> I'll speak to you and get caught up in the morning.
> Lyn, I'm so glad that your car is back amongst the living.


Take good care of yourself.
See you tomorrow.
Thanks for popping in, the armadillos have missed you.
( and us too, of course.)


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your a really good person lyn
> Hope your friends wife is ok


Yes Lyn is a very good person and a real and true friend.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go now, talk to you later friends at COLD ROOM.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your a really good person lyn
> Hope your friends wife is ok


Thank you. It will be hard for her - this was a holiday romance that lasted, but she has a lot of support up there.
I smiled at the eulogy because he'd written to his friend that he'd met a lovely girl on holiday - the only trouble is she's Scottish!
It's not clear whether he meant the trouble is she isn't Welsh or the trouble is the distance between them.
I think the latter as she really is a special lady!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes Lyn is a very good person and a real and true friend.


Thank you very much Gillian - so are you!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to go now, talk to you later friends at COLD ROOM.


See you later Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Ok, more ants will be delivered once the heat wave moves.
> 
> Here, rain was expected, but NOT A DROP so far, only ANNOYING SAND STORMS. These prevented us to move even after sunset.
> 
> Sorry to hear Tidgy's scared though it's expected. Take good care of her. Oli is restless with this heat wave, though I'm constantly soaking him.
> 
> Love to all.


Tidgy still doing circuits. Head stretched out and up, staring around.
Poor girl.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More ants whenever you have time, they're a hungry lot, these armadillos.
> It's just started pouring with rain, there's thunder and lightning and Tidgy has run inside scared.
> Now she'll run round in circles for a bit and then hide staring at me and I'll have to keep reassuring her til she falls asleep.
> She hates storms.


Poor Tidgy! Lola has been in and out all day. It's almost as if he has to come back to check his room is still there, he has a look and then wants out again. Strange tort! He's supposed to want to be outside! Maybe he has a memory of losing his last home - unlikely though I know.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and feed my sister's cat now.
She is on house arrest as killing baby birds
(The cat not my sister)
so will catch up with you all later. TTFN!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to go now, talk to you later friends at COLD ROOM.


Don't forget the DARK, Gillian. 
See you later, mon amie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Poor Tidgy! Lola has been in and out all day. It's almost as if he has to come back to check his room is still there, he has a look and then wants out again. Strange tort! He's supposed to want to be outside! Maybe he has a memory of losing his last home - unlikely though I know.


I sometimes wonder if Tidgy remembers her previous home.
I hope not and I don't think so.......


----------



## johnandjade

well mondays bottom got well and truly kicked! got one of my pals a start in my work so been busy playing boss man today lol. 

hope to find you all are well . so the package was ants then? poor fluffy only eats 2nd hand chewing gum so he'll have to miss the feast :/. 
the mrs was off work today, she made more cakes, enjoy


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely welcome on my awakening in The Cold Dark Room!
> Thank you, John and enjoy your day.
> I think the parcel may contain ants from Jordan. (the country, not Katie Price.)



Thank goodness, I wouldn't wish anything from Katie on anyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well mondays bottom got well and truly kicked! got one of my pals a start in my work so been busy playing boss man today lol.
> 
> hope to find you all are well . so the package was ants then? poor fluffy only eats 2nd hand chewing gum so he'll have to miss the feast :/.
> the mrs was off work today, she made more cakes, enjoy
> View attachment 141907


Yummmyyy!
Thank Jade for the cakes.
Don't know about chewing gum, I hate the stuff, banned from my house (and Singapore).
I'll have to allow an exception in fluffy's case, i suppose, can't have the poor creature starving.
I'll ask around an see if anyone's got any used chewing gum.
Anyone?


----------



## johnandjade

i was christened with water from the river of jordan, like the royal family I believe lol... useless fact about me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Thank goodness, I wouldn't wish anything from Katie on anyone.


Quite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i was christened with water from the river of jordan, like the royal family I believe lol... useless fact about me


No facts are useless.
That's interesting.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmyyy!
> Thank Jade for the cakes.
> Don't know about chewing gum, I hate the stuff, banned from my house (and Singapore).
> I'll have to allow an exception in fluffy's case, i suppose, can't have the poor creature starving.
> I'll ask around an see if anyone's got any used chewing gum.
> Anyone?




its funny when he 'passes gas'  hope your well mr adam.. just about home, now whats for tea... couple stakes in the fridge so fingers crossed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its funny when he 'passes gas'  hope your well mr adam.. just about home, now whats for tea... couple stakes in the fridge so fingers crossed!


Expecting vampires?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Expecting vampires?





dacula smoked too much... he was always 'coffin' 

chicken, beans and potatoes. but look at this....



she'll make someone a good wife one day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Extra cakey's !
I'm allowed to have four wives over here, so there are vacancies.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Extra cakey's !
> I'm allowed to have four wives over here, so there are vacancies.




i'll ship her over! guy i know converted to islam to marry, he stuck with one wife as well... the pro's would obviously be super  ... but 4 angry wiffies, no thank you lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll ship her over! guy i know converted to islam to marry, he stuck with one wife as well... the pro's would obviously be super  ... but 4 angry wiffies, no thank you lol


Just kidding, i'm not a Muslim, though I respect Islam, one wife is quite enough thank you. 
Most people here have just the one for he same reasons.
I only knew of one bloke with more than one here, it's very rare and he had three. He had 25 kids.Just so they could work his huge farm and he didn't have to pay them. His 3 wives finally couldn't or wouldn't have any more so he was looking for a fourth wife and thinking of divorcing on or two of the others to make room for more, when he sadly died.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all! How is everyone?


Evening, Kirsty, very well thank you.
Yourself?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Really good thanks! I was off work today and watched loads of TV and done some house work. Yeah not to exciting lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really good thanks! I was off work today and watched loads of TV and done some house work. Yeah not to exciting lol


It's nice to chill out in front of the goggle box sometimes, even if there's nothing much on, just resting the brain!
House work, well I hate it, but always feel good when I've done some.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice to chill out in front of the goggle box sometimes, even if there's nothing much on, just resting the brain!
> House work, well I hate it, but always feel good when I've done some.


I love house work. All my family and friends are convinced I have ocd lol I have a weird thing about germs... Yeah I'm a bit strange


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Norwegians claim, proudly to have invented the paper clip, Johan Vaaler in 1899, but Spencer had done it almost thirty years before, but his supplier went bankrupt and he never followed it up. 
11 billion paper clips are sold annually, but only 1 in 5 are used to hold paper together, the rest are used as poker chips, pipe cleaners, safety pins and toothpicks the rest are lost or bent out of shape for amusement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I love house work. All my family and friends are convinced I have ocd lol I have a weird thing about germs... Yeah I'm a bit strange


My friend Karen's just the same.
Not wifey, though, she hates it too, but she does like a clean house.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Norwegians claim, proudly to have invented the paper clip, Johan Vaaler in 1899, but Spencer had done it almost thirty years before, but his supplier went bankrupt and he never followed it up.
> 11 billion paper clips are sold annually, but only 1 in 5 are used to hold paper together, the rest are used as poker chips, pipe cleaners, safety pins and toothpicks the rest are lost or bent out of shape for amusement.


Very interesting... Thanks for sharing


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My friend Karen's just the same.
> Not wifey, though, she hates it too, but she does like a clean house.


Hate gardening though... I would rather scrub toilets than cut the grass


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A market research team was asked to come up with a new name after a merger of a college and a university in Bradford, they took three months to come up with three alternatives; University of Bradford, or The University of Bradford, or Bradford University.
Their fee was £20,000.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hate gardening though... I would rather scrub toilets than cut the grass


Me, too.
I actually also prefer the latter by far.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A market research team was asked to come up with a new name after a merger of a college and a university in Bradford, they took three months to come up with three alternatives; University of Bradford, or The University of Bradford, or Bradford University.
> Their fee was £20,000.


Where do you get all this information from? I'm really curious lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Where do you get all this information from? I'm really curious lol


A lot of it I know, but the details and questions come mostly from QI if you know the show. I add my own bits and pieces and check and add other bits from the net sometimes.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Ok I'll give it a go but I'm not anywhere near as good as you with weird facts lol

The national animal of Scotland is the unicorn 

A shrimps heart is in its head

It's impossible to lick your own elbow

It is physically impossible for pigs to look up into the sky.


----------



## Moozillion

Chewing gum is banned in Singapore????

It's also contraband at the forensic psychiatric hospital where I work. I thought the ban here was silly until someone told me that criminal inmate/patients on the most violent ward had stuffed it into the lock of their room while they battered their roommate: the guards couldn't unlock the door to get in! Fortunately the victim survived the beating and the assailants got moved and got more charges added to the ones they already had. SO GLAD I don't work on that ward! 

I work on an intermediate ward where the patients are more mentally ill than criminal. One of my most recent challenges was struggling to keep a straight face when a patient very urgently wanted me to get him to see the doctor because he was sure he had lockjaw (tetanus). When I asked why he thought he had lockjaw, he said "Because you can tell if you have lockjaw by the shape of your butt. I got lockjaw, and I need him to give me something for it."


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A lot of it I know, but the details and questions come mostly from QI if you know the show. I add my own bits and pieces and check and add other bits from the net sometimes.




and now i know what show to watch  points here i come!! good show, stephen fry is a good entertainer... especially in blackadder! 

great part in goes forth... specked jim the pigeon, too funny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ok I'll give it a go but I'm not anywhere near as good as you with weird facts lol
> 
> The national animal of Scotland is the unicorn
> 
> A shrimps heart is in its head
> 
> It's impossible to lick your own elbow
> 
> It is physically impossible for pigs to look up into the sky.


All true except the last one.
They can but not very easily, or to a great angle.
If you walk about on all fours you'll have difficulty looking up too, the neck muscles aren't right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Chewing gum is banned in Singapore????
> 
> It's also contraband at the forensic psychiatric hospital where I work. I thought the ban here was silly until someone told me that criminal inmate/patients on the most violent ward had stuffed it into the lock of their room while they battered their roommate: the guards couldn't unlock the door to get in! Fortunately the victim survived the beating and the assailants got moved and got more charges added to the ones they already had. SO GLAD I don't work on that ward!
> 
> I work on an intermediate ward where the patients are more mentally ill than criminal. One of my most recent challenges was struggling to keep a straight face when a patient very urgently wanted me to get him to see the doctor because he was sure he had lockjaw (tetanus). When I asked why he thought he had lockjaw, he said "Because you can tell if you have lockjaw by the shape of your butt. I got lockjaw, and I need him to give me something for it."


Ha de ha ha and hmmmmmmm.
Weird world.
Singapore is very hot on littering and those marks that chewing gum leaves on the street were deemed improper.amongst other horrid things people do with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now i know what show to watch  points here i come!! good show, stephen fry is a good entertainer... especially in blackadder!
> 
> great part in goes forth... specked jim the pigeon, too funny!


Yup, hilarious, but I loved Lord Melchett, too.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All true except the last one.
> They can but not very easily, or to a great angle.
> If you walk about on all fours you'll have difficulty looking up too, the neck muscles aren't right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141920


Arghh! I knew one of them would come back to bite me  
Next time I'll just google them lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Arghh! I knew one of them would come back to bite me
> Next time I'll just google them lol


It's a popular myth like cows being unable to walk downstairs.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, hilarious, but I loved Lord Melchett, too.




done in full 2nd last night, queenie is definitely my favourite character in that one .


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Oh! Duck quacks don't echo! I learned if from a programme about weird facts. The show is called 'duck quacks don't echo' hehe


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a popular myth like cows being unable to walk downstairs.




what do you call a cow with oddly sized legs????

.. lean beef!


a cow with no legs????

..ground beef


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> what do you call a cow with oddly sized legs????
> 
> .. lean beef!
> 
> 
> a cow with no legs????
> 
> ..ground beef


What do you call a deer with no eyes?

No eye deer

What do you call a deer with no eyes and no legs?

Still no eye deer

What do you call a deer with no eyes and no legs that's death?

Anything you want it can't hear you

That's. Very popular joke where I come from lol it probably sound much more funny in Scottish slang


----------



## johnandjade

ok one more... a visual one then



i don't think that poor woman will be able to walk very far... thoses are 'shih tzu's :/


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> What do you call a deer with no eyes?
> 
> No eye deer
> 
> What do you call a deer with no eyes and no legs?
> 
> Still no eye deer
> 
> What do you call a deer with no eyes and no legs that's death?
> 
> Anything you want it can't hear you
> 
> That's. Very popular joke where I come from lol it probably sound much more funny in Scottish slang



yip they do


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> yip they do


Pity nobody would understand me though lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's one fact for you guys:


----------



## jaizei

The longest a chicken has lived after having it's head chopped off is 18 months.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

jaizei said:


>


that is very BLUE, just to my liking....


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> The longest a chicken has lived after having it's head chopped off is 18 months.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> dacula smoked too much... he was always 'coffin'
> 
> chicken, beans and potatoes. but look at this....
> View attachment 141909
> 
> 
> can I have some cake?
> P.S good Dracula joke!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

*THE COLD DARK ROOM- *ooh... intimidating! I'm surprised people come in here- w-w- watch out th-th there's a z-z-zombie in the c-c-corner. Oh well, I've got some old Halloween haribos left from a party, with one that looks like a brain in the packet, that should keep him occupied!

Kids and grownups (and zombies) love it so, the happy world of haribo!!!
(being veggie, I hate haribos....)


----------



## tortoisegirl5

jaizei said:


> The longest a chicken has lived after having it's head chopped off is 18 months.


AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! SO GRUESOME!!!!! why did we have to know that?!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's one fact for you guys:
> View attachment 141925




i was in school with the actor richard madden who was in that show. 

...more useless info about me lol


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> i was in school with the actor richard madden who was in that show.
> 
> ...more useless info about me lol


cool though


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> *THE COLD DARK ROOM- *ooh... intimidating! I'm surprised people come in here- w-w- watch out th-th there's a z-z-zombie in the c-c-corner. Oh well, I've got some old Halloween haribos left from a party, with one that looks like a brain in the packet, that should keep him occupied!
> 
> Kids and grownups (and zombies) love it so, the happy world of haribo!!!
> (being veggie, I hate haribos....)




of course you can have cake  , zombies in here now as well, I'm brainless so im safe


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I like my avatar pic- yeah, yeah, it is off the internet, but I don't have a tort yet. When I get it I will change my pic to my tort. I cant wait to get the tort!!!!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

johnandjade said:


> of course you can have cake  , zombies in here now as well, I'm brainless so im safe


now I think about it, I am safe too!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

kirsty Johnston said:


>


I know, it is just TOO freaky- still cool, I guess....


----------



## meech008

It's been a solid hour and.....nothing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh! Duck quacks don't echo! I learned if from a programme about weird facts. The show is called 'duck quacks don't echo' hehe


Hmmmmmmm!
I thought why not ?
Not logical.
So http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2004/05/06/1102602.htm
I think they do.
Sorry to be a spoilsport!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmyyy!
> Thank Jade for the cakes.
> Don't know about chewing gum, I hate the stuff, banned from my house (and Singapore).
> I'll have to allow an exception in fluffy's case, i suppose, can't have the poor creature starving.
> I'll ask around an see if anyone's got any used chewing gum.
> Anyone?


I hate it too and also have a ban - disgusting stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The longest a chicken has lived after having it's head chopped off is 18 months.


Poor Mike.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy still doing circuits. Head stretched out and up, staring around.
> Poor girl.


Poor little thing. Is it still raning back there, and the lightening frightening her? Send her a kiss from Oli who was out for a walk at sunset and has now fallen asleep and could be dreaming of her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I like my avatar pic- yeah, yeah, it is off the internet, but I don't have a tort yet. When I get it I will change my pic to my tort. I cant wait to get the tort!!!!


Indeed.
Nice avatar.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much Gillian - so are you!


Thank you Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's been a solid hour and.....nothing


hmmm.
Quiet tonight.
My friend Nabil arrived back from Turkey, he's back there again in a couple of days for another holiday.
Must find a cheap deal myself.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> A shrimps heart is in its head



How would a shrimp know if his heart is ruling his head?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Poor little thing. Is it still raning back there, and the lightening frightening her? Send her a kiss from Oli who was out for a walk at sunset and has now fallen asleep and could be dreaming of her.


No, the storm went away quite soon, all peaceful now.
Tidgy now asleep and......... dreaming of Oli ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Extra cakey's !
> I'm allowed to have four wives over here, so there are vacancies.


Hi Adam. Hmmhmmm is the only comment I'm going to make here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, the storm went away quite soon, all peaceful now.
> Tidgy now asleep and......... dreaming of Oli ?


I hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Hmmhmmm is the only comment I'm going to make here.


Hi, Gillian.
One is _more_ than enough.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone just had a quick skim this evenings posts!
I've had a hectic evening using public transport.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone just had a quick skim this evenings posts!
> I've had a hectic evening using public transport.


Oh, lucky you.
It's no better here, mind.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian.
> One is _more_ than enough.


I am 100% sure of that.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm!
> I thought why not ?
> Not logical.
> So http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2004/05/06/1102602.htm
> I think they do.
> Sorry to be a spoilsport!


Aww you spoiled my moment lol. Do I get points for all the other ones I got right? You can't deduct any this time!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, lucky you.
> It's no better here, mind.


It seems that after 6pm, buses that run every10 mins up til then slow down to one an hour!
I left my sisters house at 7 but 2 buses later I only get back home just before 9!
I could have driven to Aberystwyth in that time!
I started walking from one bus stop to another and not one had a bus timetable up.
Lovely display boards - but empty!!
I feel an email of complaint coming on!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww you spoiled my moment lol. Do I get points for all the other ones I got right? You can't deduct any this time!


deduct or deducked?


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams to you all at Cold Dark Room. 

(Notice Adam, I didn't forget 'Dark' this time. Don't I deserve a couple of points for that)?


----------



## Lyn W

Night night to you and Oli Gillian, I hope the heat doesn't keep you awake tonight


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> deduct or deducked?


LOL I'll give you that! Adam-give lyn some points too


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams to you all at Cold Dark Room.
> 
> (Notice Adam, I didn't forget 'Dark' this time. Don't I deserve a couple of points for that)?


Goodnight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww you spoiled my moment lol. Do I get points for all the other ones I got right? You can't deduct any this time!


You did indeed get points for the interesting stuff that was correct.
And also for the incorrect duck one 'cos I didn't know for sure and had to look it up. 
So interesting.
The pig one I already knew, it was mentioned in Doctor Who once and discussed on the DVD i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It seems that after 6pm, buses that run every10 mins up til then slow down to one an hour!
> I left my sisters house at 7 but 2 buses later I only get back home just before 9!
> I could have driven to Aberystwyth in that time!
> I started walking from one bus stop to another and not one had a bus timetable up.
> Lovely display boards - but empty!!
> I feel an email of complaint coming on!


Do you need some coaching writing your e-mail?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> LOL I'll give you that! Adam-give lyn some points too


Thank you very much!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You did indeed get points for the interesting stuff that was correct.
> And also for the incorrect duck one 'cos I didn't know for sure and had to look it up.
> So interesting.
> The pig one I already knew, it was mentioned in Doctor Who once and discussed on the DVD i think.


Really? That's probably where I learned it from. I LOVE doctor who! Last time I visited Wales I went to the doctor who experience and it was amazing! I got a t-shirt and everything


----------



## meech008

Hello all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams to you all at Cold Dark Room.
> 
> (Notice Adam, I didn't forget 'Dark' this time. Don't I deserve a couple of points for that)?


Done.
Goodnight Gillian.
Hope you have a sound sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you need some coaching writing your e-mail?


That would be just the ticket Adam, thanks!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Hello all


Good evening 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> LOL I'll give you that! Adam-give lyn some points too


I always give points for puns.
That's one of the reasons this thread was created.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really? That's probably where I learned it from. I LOVE doctor who! Last time I visited Wales I went to the doctor who experience and it was amazing! I got a t-shirt and everything


I've been too.
And the last time I was in England was for all the 50th anniversary stuff.
I've loved Doctor Who all my life and watch at least one a day when I'm home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all


Hi, Michelle.
Sorry I missed you earlier.
Even I sometimes leave The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That would be just the ticket Adam, thanks!


We'll bust the whole thing wide open!
This will be our stage.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been too.
> And the last time I was in England was for all the 50th anniversary stuff.
> I've loved Doctor Who all my life and watch at least one a day when I'm home.


This is my t-shirt. It needs ironed but I haven't got round to that yet


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good evening
> How are you?


I'm doing just dandy, how are you?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle.
> Sorry I missed you earlier.
> Even I sometimes leave The Cold Dark Room.


Everyone has to leave sometime  it's been dreadfully dull at the hospital. We had an hour stretch with not a single XRAY


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been too.
> And the last time I was in England was for all the 50th anniversary stuff.
> I've loved Doctor Who all my life and watch at least one a day when I'm home.


Do you need any vhs tapes of Dr Who? I will be taking loads of them to a vhs recycling place in Bristol next week.
If you've any titles missing just let me know and I'll see if I have them.

Also have almost every episode of different series of Star Trek, Babylon 5 XFiles Star Gate etc - all on vhs though.
They belonged to my nephew who is really into sci fi but has replaced all with dvd now.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> I'm doing just dandy, how are you?


All good thank you. Have been off work today so nice and relaxed


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> All good thank you. Have been off work today so nice and relaxed


That's awesome! This is random but one of the techs here is having Arroz con Pollo for dinner and it smells so good! I need to learn how to make it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll bust the whole thing wide open!
> This will be our stage.


Ok I'll give you a bell and we can discuss their conduct or just have a chat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> This is my t-shirt. It needs ironed but I haven't got round to that yet
> View attachment 141938


Skaro's finest!
Extra points for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> This is my t-shirt. It needs ironed but I haven't got round to that yet
> View attachment 141938


And i think I saw John clutching a Dalek coffee mug in one of his photos a couple of days back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Everyone has to leave sometime  it's been dreadfully dull at the hospital. We had an hour stretch with not a single XRAY


Been doodling again ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Been doodling again ?


Sailboats of course


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> That's awesome! This is random but one of the techs here is having Arroz con Pollo for dinner and it smells so good! I need to learn how to make it!


Ohh what is that? I know pollo is chicken but not sure about the rest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you need any vhs tapes of Dr Who? I will be taking loads of them to a vhs recycling place in Bristol next week.
> If you've any titles missing just let me know and I'll see if I have them.
> 
> Also have almost every episode of different series of Star Trek, Babylon 5 XFiles Star Gate etc - all on vhs though.
> They belonged to my nephew who is really into sci fi but has replaced all with dvd now.


Thanks, but I've got all of them on DVD. 
As for the other stuff, I'm a Who fan not a sci-fi fan and don't like them.
But thanks for the offer. 
Maybe Kirsty ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but I've got all of them on DVD.
> As for the other stuff, I'm a Who fan not a sci-fi fan and don't like them.
> But thanks for the offer.
> Maybe Kirsty ?


I too have them all on dvd going back to season 1 - thanks for the offer though


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but I've got all of them on DVD.
> As for the other stuff, I'm a Who fan not a sci-fi fan and don't like them.
> But thanks for the offer.
> Maybe Kirsty ?


No one wants vhs anymore - so they are destined for recycling which is better than landfill!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's awesome! This is random but one of the techs here is having Arroz con Pollo for dinner and it smells so good! I need to learn how to make it!


Random + Cold Dark Room = Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok I'll give you a bell and we can discuss their conduct or just have a chat


We should.
Public transport is in terminal decline.


----------



## jaizei

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohh what is that? I know pollo is chicken but not sure about the rest



arroz = rice


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohh what is that? I know pollo is chicken but not sure about the rest


It's chicken and rice made the "original" way. it smells so good!


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohh what is that? I know pollo is chicken but not sure about the rest


Much better than my brussels and sweet potato with a yogurt


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohh what is that? I know pollo is chicken but not sure about the rest


It just means 'rice with chicken' but there must be more to it than that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We should.
> Public transport is in terminal decline.


Its not fare is it? I will need to buy some new stationery to write my letter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I too have them all on dvd going back to season 1 - thanks for the offer though


Season 1 Hartnell or Eccleston ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It just means 'rice with chicken' but there must be more to it than that.


hot water?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Season 1 Hartnell or Eccleston ?


Hartnell


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Season 1 Hartnell or Eccleston ?


Although I must say I don't watch the old stuff much. My fiancé starting building a complete collection years ago but I personally prefer the newer episodes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Much better than my brussels and sweet potato with a yogurt


Never had that.
Sounds nice, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its not fare is it? I will need to buy some new stationery to write my letter.


We'll write a depotsition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hartnell


Wow! 
Billy's my fave. 
Met him once when i was very, very small and couldn't speak, the only time in my life I recall being overwhelmed.
Missing episodes, too ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Season 1 Hartnell or Eccleston ?


Oh! I stand corrected:s my fiancé just gave me a row and said we don't have it all! But we do have a big chunk and one day we will have it all. Sorry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Although I must say I don't watch the old stuff much. My fiancé starting building a complete collection years ago but I personally prefer the newer episodes


I love both.
The best Doctor Who is the best television ever (IMO), most is good, some moderate and some dreadful, both old and new.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh! I stand corrected:s my fiancé just gave me a row and said we don't have it all! But we do have a big chunk and one day we will have it all. Sorry!


Ooops!
Sorry to have started an argument.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll write a depotsition.


We won't let this pass unnoticed, and must put a stop to it.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Billy's my fave.
> Met him once when i was very, very small and couldn't speak, the only time in my life I recall being overwhelmed.
> Missing episodes, too ?


Aww that sounds amazing 
My fiancé said we have all the new stuff from eccleston, all of Tom baker, all of John pertwee and all of Colin baker the rest isn't quite there yet but he will have it all by Christmas ehem..


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooops!
> Sorry to have started an argument.


Lol you didn't start an argument! Anyway if you did I would win... I always win


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to say good night now
so,
"Goodnight now!"

I don't want to single you out Adam but just wanted to let you know I will return.
I feel quite driven about sorting out this transport business.

Night Night all have a good evening/night!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say good night now
> so,
> "Goodnight now!"
> 
> I don't want to single you out Adam but just wanted to let you know I will return.
> I feel quite driven about sorting out this transport business.
> 
> Night Night all have a good evening/night!


Goodnight lyn
I too am away to bed 
Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol you didn't start an argument! Anyway if you did I would win... I always win


You and wifey both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say good night now
> so,
> "Goodnight now!"
> 
> I don't want to single you out Adam but just wanted to let you know I will return.
> I feel quite driven about sorting out this transport business.
> 
> Night Night all have a good evening/night!


We'll pick up from the place we dropped it off tomorrow.
Good night , Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Goodnight lyn
> I too am away to bed
> Goodnight everyone!


Night, Kirsty.
Sleep tight.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Missed them.
My second unexpected visitor of the night intervened.
People just turn up, even at half past midnight, still not used to that.


----------



## Momof4

Hi Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam.


Welcome, Kathy, grab a coffee and A Cold Dark Corner.
How are you ?


----------



## Momof4

So sad about Ken 
I have been busy getting ready for our grand baby who is due any day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Ken thing has really got me down.
I like him a lot, as I know you do.
Terrible tragedy.
Yes, of course the grandchild!
You must be excited.


----------



## Momof4

I'm very excited! I'm trying my best to not buy everything I see! 
I can't wait to hold him!!


----------



## Momof4

Which is the saddest cheese?


Blue cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ha ha.
I'm always terrified of babies.
But they are amazing.
Something I missed out on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Which is the saddest cheese?
> 
> 
> Blue cheese


Double points!
Joke and about cheese!
Splendid!


----------



## Momof4

Yippie!!!


----------



## meech008

I'm baackkkk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Besides being a percussion instrument, what is a bongo ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Besides being a percussion instrument, what is a bongo ?


.......latin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm baackkkk


Had some work to do, or just drawing sailing boats ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had some work to do, or just drawing sailing boats ?


Had some work to do. Nothing serious  wish I could go to bed, I am seriously sleepy


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Besides being a percussion instrument, what is a bongo ?



Some sort of animal?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> .......latin?


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Had some work to do. Nothing serious  wish I could go to bed, I am seriously sleepy


Oh, dear, play here or draw some bigger boats to keep you awake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Some sort of animal?


Good, what variety ?


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Much better than my brussels and sweet potato with a yogurt


At the clinic where I used to work, one of the nurses cooked herself up a big pot of Brussels sprouts back in the lunch room but she got distracted and over cooked them. The entire clinic stunk of over cooked Brussels sprouts! The following month, the clinic manager instituted a new clinic policy that forbade the cooking or even re-heating of Brussels sprouts anywhere in the building!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Besides being a percussion instrument, what is a bongo ?


A forest antelope with a chestnut coat and white vertical stripes; they are native to Africa.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> At the clinic where I used to work, one of the nurses cooked herself up a big pot of Brussels sprouts back in the lunch room but she got distracted and over cooked them. The entire clinic stunk of over cooked Brussels sprouts! The following month, the clinic manager instituted a new clinic policy that forbade the cooking or even re-heating of Brussels sprouts anywhere in the building!


Haha! That's so funny! They're not allowed to cook popcorn here for that very reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A forest antelope with a chestnut coat and white vertical stripes; they are native to Africa.


Hi, Bea.
Yep, quite right.
Two subspecies, both in decline and one of them the mountain or eastern bongo has only 100 or so left in the wild.
very beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was the name of the bongo player in Tyrannosaurus, later T.Rex?


----------



## johnsonnboswell

I preferred Red Dwarf to Dr Who. Maybe it was the theme song? I want to be shipwrecked & comatose, drinking fresh mango juice....

Victor Borga once offered me a cigar. Best not to bring stogies into the cdr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I preferred Red Dwarf to Dr Who. Maybe it was the theme song? I want to be shipwrecked & comatose, drinking fresh mango juice....
> 
> Victor Borga once offered me a cigar. Best not to bring stogies into the cdr.


Sacrilege! 
But I quite liked Red Dwarf when I watched it in it's early days.
Fun, fun ,fun
in the
Sun, sun, sun!


----------



## meech008

Home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Home


Good, good, good.
Get yourself a drink, put your feet up and relax.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Some sort of animal?


It is an antelope.
Thanks for popping in tonight, Kathy.
And if we don't meet again beforehand, i hope everything is as smooth as Silky the silkworms favourite silk pyjamas for the birth of your first grandchild.
Drop by again, there's a Cold Dark Corner waiting for you in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## jaizei

I watched the first season of the new Doctor Who, it was aight. Couldn't keep interested enough to continue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I watched the first season of the new Doctor Who, it was aight. Couldn't keep interested enough to continue.


Shame.
Some of the first season was excellent, "Dalek", "Father's Day", "The Empty Child/ The Doctor Dances" which won the Hugo that year. The finale was pretty good, too. 
Couple of clunkers, as always, but the show gets better.
Try "Blink". and "Midnight".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I watched the first season of the new Doctor Who, it was aight. Couldn't keep interested enough to continue.


Or from last season, "Mummy on the Orient Express" and "Flatline".


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the name of the bongo player in Tyrannosaurus, later T.Rex?


Mickey Finn!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, All! 
(...I think a hedgehog had babies in one of my fuzzy zebra slippers...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Mickey Finn!!!!


Correct.
And before him the bongo player was ?.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, All!
> (...I think a hedgehog had babies in one of my fuzzy zebra slippers...)


Be careful of them! 
(the hedehogs and the fuzzy zebra slippers).
Night night, sleep tight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off too.
Got to teach reading for a bit tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, all.
Thanks for another fun day in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

Night!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> And before him the bongo player was ?.


Bongo McCoy!!!   
(Can you tell I'm guessing?  )


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Night night to you and Oli Gillian, I hope the heat doesn't keep you awake tonight


Good morning Lyn, hope you, Lola and Fudge are all well.

Unfortunately the VERY HOT weather did keep me up, and I was wide awake till 1.45am! Moreover, by 7.15am I was wide awake. Imagine that at 7.30am ONLY, room temperature was 33 degrees Celcius! Wait till noon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, all.
> Thanks for another fun day in The Cold Dark Room.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

So, you didn't answer me: what of the points? (Joking).

How's Tidgy today? Better I hope. Love to all.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornin miss gillian, not got that problem here .....



:/


----------



## johnandjade

an keen sense of observation sir adam, father of tidgy! one mug ....



came with an easter egg, im not a huge fan of the show, im a dwarfer 

on that note, found this reg amusing in work last week...



awww smeg! lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the name of the bongo player in Tyrannosaurus, later T.Rex?


I know this a T REX was one of my favourites
If memory serves me well it was
Steve Peregrine Took
(Before Micky Finn I think)


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn, hope you, Lola and Fudge are all well.
> 
> Unfortunately the VERY HOT weather did keep me up, and I was wide awake till 1.45am! Moreover, by 7.15am I was wide awake. Imagine that at 7.30am ONLY, room temperature was 33 degrees Celcius! Wait till noon.


Morning Gillian and Oli wish I could send you some of our wet and much cooler weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Bongo McCoy!!!
> (Can you tell I'm guessing?  )


Hmmm.
No, strangely enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So, you didn't answer me: what of the points? (Joking).
> 
> How's Tidgy today? Better I hope. Love to all.


Morning, Gillian.
Morning, Oli
Everyone got points as suggested.
Tidgy's fine thanks, expecting a student for reading practice any second.
He's a bit late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornin miss gillian, not got that problem here .....
> View attachment 141984
> 
> 
> :/


Lovely summers day there - again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I'm just now catching up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> an keen sense of observation sir adam, father of tidgy! one mug ....
> View attachment 141986
> 
> 
> came with an easter egg, im not a huge fan of the show, im a dwarfer
> 
> on that note, found this reg amusing in work last week...
> View attachment 141988
> 
> 
> awww smeg! lol


Morning John.
Thanks for the mug shot.
Dalek is Serbo-Croat for "far and distant thing", which wasn't known by the writer when the word was coined.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm just now catching up.


Hi Ed - takes a while doesn't it?
How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know this a T REX was one of my favourites
> If memory serves me well it was
> Steve Peregrine Took
> (Before Micky Finn I think)


Correct, after the character from Lord of the Rings. 
Bolan was a big fan of Lord of the Rings, even though his dyslexia meant he'd never read it. 
His wifey read it to him as I read it to my wifey.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct, after the character from Lord of the Rings.
> Bolan was a big fan of Lord of the Rings, even though his dyslexia meant he'd never read it.
> His wifey read it to him as I read it to my wifey.


I used to be dyslexic but I'm KO now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed - takes a while doesn't it?
> How are you today?


Yes. It's been since Thursday for the most part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm just now catching up.


Morning, Ed.
Mainly the usual drivel, grab a coffee and an armadillo.
It's now been discovered that mangabey monkeys, rabbits and mice (but only on the pads of their feet) can also carry leprosy.
It's because we all share the exact same body temperature apparently.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> Mainly the usual drivel, grab a coffee and an armadillo.
> It's now been discovered that mangabey monkeys, rabbits and mice (but only on the pads of their feet) can also carry leprosy.
> It's because we all share the exact same body temperature apparently.


No coffee thanks. I've got my Diet Mountain Dew, here.
Thanks for the tip. I wont be licking any strange mammal feet in here today


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct, after the character from Lord of the Rings.
> Bolan was a big fan of Lord of the Rings, even though his dyslexia meant he'd never read it.
> His wifey read it to him as I read it to my wifey.


His wife was Gloria Jones of 'Tainted Love' fame - a very popular Northern Soul track.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No coffee thanks. I've got my Diet Mountain Dew, here.
> Thanks for the tip. I wont be licking any strange mammal feet in here today


We need water fountain in here for folks who don't want hot drinks. I'm trying to drink more water.
Was going to go for a nice bike ride today but raining here - not very nice at all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

See you at lunch time. I spent the morning reading old posts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> We need water fountain in here for folks who don't want hot drinks. I'm trying to drink more water.
> Was going to go for a nice bike ride today but raining here - not very nice at all.


It looks like rain here too, but I'm on a motorcycle anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like rain here too, but I'm on a motorcycle anyway!


At least yours will be warm rain.
Its guaranteed to rain when you're on a bike isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> See you at lunch time. I spent the morning reading old posts.


See you later Ed. Have a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No coffee thanks. I've got my Diet Mountain Dew, here.
> Thanks for the tip. I wont be licking any strange mammal feet in here today


Of course, the Diet Mountain Dew, I forgot.
I'll make sure we get a stock of it in.
I think licking hedgehog feet is safe.


----------



## johnandjade

there is a funny version of i love to boogie, about a hamster called boaby... im sure you can guess the title lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> His wife was Gloria Jones of 'Tainted Love' fame - a very popular Northern Soul track.


Wasn't she just his girlfriend?
He was married to someone else.
(googly, google)
June Child.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We need water fountain in here for folks who don't want hot drinks. I'm trying to drink more water.
> Was going to go for a nice bike ride today but raining here - not very nice at all.


Water fountain ? 
Very well, I'll look into it.
The drinks machine does a nasty sort of lime cordial and a goopy cola.
I think you can get just water from it too.
Never drink it myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> See you at lunch time. I spent the morning reading old posts.


Have a good morning.
And be careful on that bike.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> At least yours will be warm rain.
> Its guaranteed to rain when you're on a bike isn't it?


Not here, it's not.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not here, it's not.



no roof in here right enough then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!



i remember ber it being played on the radio, was in stitches lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no roof in here right enough then?


There's a ceiling or roof In The Cold Dark Room, we think, as we can't see the sun or stars and moon and Bea scaled the walls a while back, found a sort of ledge and the points of some stalactites. Must be there somewhere.
But I meant in Morocco.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wasn't she just his girlfriend?
> He was married to someone else.
> (googly, google)
> June Child.


Yes she was now you mention it. She was driving the min he died in when they hit the tree.
They had a son called Rolan didn't they Rolan Bolan (or Feld)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i remember ber it being played on the radio, was in stitches lol


Most splendidly silly.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornin miss gillian, not got that problem here .....
> View attachment 141984
> 
> 
> :/


Good day, hope you are well. Where on earth is that? To be frank, I'd rather the HEAT WAVE.

Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes she was now you mention it. She was driving the min he died in when they hit the tree.
> They had a son called Rolan didn't they Rolan Bolan (or Feld)


Yeah, Rolan Bolan ( dear).
Can't remember which woman's he was.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm just now catching up.


Good afternoon Ed; it's now almost 1pm here. Hope you are well, and that Bertha is better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian.
> Morning, Oli
> Everyone got points as suggested.
> Tidgy's fine thanks, expecting a student for reading practice any second.
> He's a bit late.



Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

What subject(s) do you give lessons in?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> What subject(s) do you give lessons in?


Usually, English language and literature.
Wifey does children, we share teenagers and I usually do the university students or adults.
Today's chap is now an hour late.
Not unusual.
I also sometimes teach history, geology, general science and even Latin once or twice.
Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning Gillian and Oli wish I could send you some of our wet and much cooler weather.


Hi Lyn, Lola, and Fudge. 

This heat wave has become intolerable. Cannot move during the day as we are warned of SUN STROKES, whilst at night SAND STORMS begin. How do you like such a climate? I too wish you coud send us some cold-not only cool-weather from the UK.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually, English language and literature.
> Wifey does children, we share teenagers and I usually do the university students or adults.
> Today's chap is now an hour late.
> Not unusual.
> I also sometimes teach history, geology, general science and even Latin once or twice.
> Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.


Not at all unusual for people from those parts of the world NOT TO BE PUNCTUAL; that I know. As a matter of fact it is unusual when they are punctual. This is TRUE, though it may sound funny. Call him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not at all unusual for people from those parts of the world NOT TO BE PUNCTUAL; that I know. As a matter of fact it is unusual when they are punctual. This is TRUE, though it may sound funny. Call him.


It is very true, Gillian.
Not going to call him, he gets charged for the time, his problem.
I can carry on chasing the ducks in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day, hope you are well. Where on earth is that? To be frank, I'd rather the HEAT WAVE.
> 
> Take care.




not so sunny scotland


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not so sunny scotland
> View attachment 141994


No, ta very much!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> not so sunny scotland
> View attachment 141994


So true, and this applies to the UK in general. 16-18degrees Celcius in AUGUST-Goodness! Here (as I've mentioned) we are warned NOT to move whilst the SUN is STRIKING: temp is still VERY HIGH. But I still prefer HOT weather to that FREZZING cold temp. Don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is very true, Gillian.
> Not going to call him, he gets charged for the time, his problem.
> I can carry on chasing the ducks in The Cold Dark Room.



Take it easy Adam, though I do know that waiting can be VERY ANNOYING. Why don't you talk to him about being more punctual? OK, he gets charged for this, but I'm not taking money here, know what I mean? Only a suggestion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Take it easy Adam, though I do know that waiting can be VERY ANNOYING. Why don't you talk to him about being more punctual? OK, he gets charged for this, but I'm not taking money here, know what I mean? Only a suggestion.


They simply don't understand.
The relaxed attitude is fun sometimes and i don't get annoyed now.
He is charged, i can drink coffee, read the news, play in The Cold Dark Room, talk to wifey and give Tidgy her breakfast in his time.
It's fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They simply don't understand.
> The relaxed attitude is fun sometimes and i don't get annoyed now.
> He is charged, i can drink coffee, read the news, play in The Cold Dark Room, talk to wifey and give Tidgy her breakfast in his time.
> It's fine.


Fair enough. But I hope that my message did not 'annoy' you. I didn't mean to interfer in private affairs. OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough. But I hope that my message did not 'annoy' you. I didn't mean to interfer in private affairs. OK?


No, Gillian, glad to be able to talk to you.
That helps, too.
As you know, it's good to talk.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They simply don't understand.
> The relaxed attitude is fun sometimes and i don't get annoyed now.
> He is charged, i can drink coffee, read the news, play in The Cold Dark Room, talk to wifey and give Tidgy her breakfast in his time.
> It's fine.


I know what you mean. They think: 'X is at home' in this case you. ' He can wait; he is NOT in the streets in the striking sun OR freezing weather and rain.' Again Adam, I do NOT mean to upset you, so please do not misunderstand my words.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I know what you mean. They think: 'X is at home' in this case you. ' He can wait; he is NOT in the streets in the striking sun OR freezing weather and rain.' Again Adam, I do NOT mean to upset you, so please do not misunderstand my words.


I'm a happy chappie, Gillian.
(today at least).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Gillian, glad to be able to talk to you.
> That helps, too.
> As you know, it's good to talk.


 Glad to hear that, and YES it is good to talk. Go on talking to me, I'm all listening ears.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm a happy chappie, Gillian.
> (today at least).


GREAT! Hope to hear that every day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> GREAT! Hope to hear that every day.


I have my bad days, as do we all.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have my bad days, as do we all.


We all do, especially in today's hard life.

Has our 'dear friend' not arrived yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still relating to antelopes, what is the curious South African pastime known as Bokdrol Spoeg ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We all do, especially in today's hard life.
> 
> Has our 'dear friend' not arrived yet?


Nope.
And he has but 5 minutes of his time left
He'll turn up later today, all apologetic and ask if he can do the lesson then.
Or if he can just sit and read my books.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still relating to antelopes, what is the curious South African pastime known as Bokdrol Spoeg ?



imitating antelopes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> imitating antelopes?


Nothing that normal.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing that normal.




challenging them at chess??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually, English language and literature.
> Wifey does children, we share teenagers and I usually do the university students or adults.
> Today's chap is now an hour late.
> Not unusual.
> I also sometimes teach history, geology, general science and even Latin once or twice.
> Afternoon, Gillian and Oli.




a man of many talents!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a man of many talents!!


But I'm not too good at catching one legged pirates, car mechanics or modesty


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I'm not too good at catching one legged pirates, car mechanics or modesty



that is no bad thing all usless lol. my friend who i got a start in my work yest has just left... half way through the shift! works too hard for him lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that is no bad thing all usless lol. my friend who i got a start in my work yest has just left... half way through the shift! works too hard for him lol


Crikey ! 
Left for good ?
Is it really hard work, or something you get used to?
And will it reflect badly on you that he's gone?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> Left for good ?
> Is it really hard work, or something you get used to?
> And will it reflect badly on you that he's gone?



yes, yes and yes :/ 

he just disappeared at break an send me a text message. not good, begged for work as well


----------



## meech008

This is a great morning!!! Woke up and Hubby had a wonderful surprise, an iPad for school!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yes, yes and yes :/
> 
> he just disappeared at break an send me a text message. not good, begged for work as well


Right.
Not good.
I'd be a tad miffed with him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This is a great morning!!! Woke up and Hubby had a wonderful surprise, an iPad for school!


Morning, Michelle. 
The iPad fairy paid a visit ?
Great news!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> The iPad fairy paid a visit ?
> Great news!


It is great news! Much easier than hauling a laptop around. How is everyone today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is great news! Much easier than hauling a laptop around. How is everyone today?


Goody good, good. 
Another beautiful day here.
Wifey's happy, Tidgy's happy = me happy.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goody good, good.
> Another beautiful day here.
> Wifey's happy, Tidgy's happy = me happy.


Wonderful! Today and tomorrow are our supposedly last sunny days until next Wednesday so we're enjoying them  I'm glad for the rain we need it, my weeds are shriveling


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> And he has but 5 minutes of his time left
> He'll turn up later today, all apologetic and ask if he can do the lesson then.
> Or if he can just sit and read my books.


Hi Adam. Did your ...student show up yet?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> Not good.
> I'd be a tad miffed with him.




yip, we kicked mondays but... and today i get my butt kicked lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Wonderful! Today and tomorrow are our supposedly last sunny days until next Wednesday so we're enjoying them  I'm glad for the rain we need it, my weeds are shriveling


Ours are mostly burnt to a crisp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Did your ...student show up yet?


Nope.
I will feed him to the hedgehogs if he comes now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I will feed him to the hedgehogs if he comes now.


GOD! How can they be so careless and irresponsible?

I'd feed him some of the ants I sent you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> GOD! How can they be so careless and irresponsible?
> 
> I'd feed him some of the ants I sent you.


He gets no ants!
Those are for the armadillos. 
He can eat aerosol cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He gets no ants!
> Those are for the armadillos.
> He can eat aerosol cheese.


Oh sorry, I'd forgotten the armadillos.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He gets no ants!
> Those are for the armadillos.
> He can eat aerosol cheese.


A lot of people like aerosol cheese though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> A lot of people like aerosol cheese though!



Hmmm.
Yeuch.
Skating close to minus points


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Yeuch.
> Skating close to minus points


I didn't say I liked it! Just some people  I'd rather have brie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I didn't say I liked it! Just some people  I'd rather have brie


Mmmm, now you're talking!


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I didn't say I liked it! Just some people  I'd rather have brie



Yeah _some_ people.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Yeah _some_ people.


I'm not judging your cheese tastes! I grew up on spray cheese and ritz!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But Ritz crackes are quite nice.


----------



## johnandjade

we just got squeezy cheese delivered last night, it's awesome on fries with chopped bacon... the only reason we bought it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we just got squeezy cheese delivered last night, it's awesome on fries with chopped bacon... the only reason we bought it


Still, hmmmmmmmmmmm.
Fries and bacon = good
Squeezy cheese ?
Melt some real cheese, please.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still, hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> Fries and bacon = good
> Squeezy cheese ?
> Melt some real cheese, please.




we had they in frankie and bennies and LOVED and i do mean LOVED them lol, asked what type of cheese they used and was surprised to find it was the squeezy stuff... but by gosh best snack food ever


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lunch time.
had to settle on Diet Coke. There is no Diet Dew.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch time.
> had to settle on Diet Coke. There is no Diet Dew.




beer time here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> beer time here


I'm to the point now that I only drink beer after I cut my lawn and this time of year it's twice a week. That's a six pack every three weeks? Sad.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm to the point now that I only drink beer after I cut my lawn and this time of year it's twice a week. That's a six pack every three weeks? Sad.



its not sad, its sensible... tastes better when its been earned  how are we today mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> its not sad, its sensible... tastes better when its been earned  how are we today mr ed?


Great. I could use one right now.
really, everything is going well except for the ill tortoise.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great. I could use one right now.
> really, everything is going well except for the ill tortoise.




have been watching over the newly crowned queens thread, you're going above and beyond, bertha is obviously a well loved lady with plenty fight in her, so i know that she will pull through


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> have been watching over the newly crowned queens thread, you're going above and beyond, bertha is obviously a well loved lady with plenty fight in her, so i know that she will pull through


I'm just very stubborn and I have a sense of responsibility that borderlines on insanity.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm just very stubborn and I have a sense of responsibility that borderlines on insanity.




that is no bad thing! i wasnt even keen on the idea of getting our tort, but as soon as the mrs came home with him... game changer, now im obsessed lol. 

they definitely steal your heart, must be really tough for you just now


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I'm not too good at catching one legged pirates, car mechanics or modesty


Why would you want to catch a car mechanic?


----------



## johnandjade

allo miss lyn! hope to find you well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> that is no bad thing! i wasnt even keen on the idea of getting our tort, but as soon as the mrs came home with him... game changer, now im obsessed lol.
> 
> they definitely steal your heart, must be really tough for you just now


I don't want to sound horrible, but I have no deep feelings for my tortoises. Any of them. But since I am the guy playing GOD, I've got to keep them as healthy and as happy as I can.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo miss lyn! hope to find you well


Yes thanks John. having a sorting out day today - lots to go to recycling.
What about your day?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Alright guys, right as Lyn and Adam come back, my lunch is over.
I'll be back later on. Thanks for not noticing I forgot to wear pants today.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't want to sound horrible, but I have no deep feelings for my tortoises. Any of them. But since I am the guy playing GOD, I've got to keep them as healthy and as happy as I can.




I understand what your saying, not horrible at all.... im just a big softy lol


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Ed, all ok with you?
Still pouring down here but bet its dried up nicely where you are.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, all ok with you?
> Still pouring down here but bet its dried up nicely where you are.


The clouds are waiting for me to start my bike......


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Alright guys, right as Lyn and Adam come back, my lunch is over.
> I'll be back later on. Thanks for not noticing I forgot to wear pants today.


Good job its dark in here and I forgot my night vision goggles!
Or did I............?

See you later!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks John. having a sorting out day today - lots to go to recycling.
> What about your day?




more red electricity bills? lol. not the best day, got a friend a start in my work yesterday... today he disappeared at lunch and text me... 'im away home, sorry its too hard going' 

nice eh .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> more red electricity bills? lol. not the best day, got a friend a start in my work yesterday... today he disappeared at lunch and text me... 'im away home, sorry its too hard going'
> 
> nice eh .


More a poor reflection on him than you John. You gave him a chance. Unbelievable to give up on the 2nd day!


----------



## Lyn W

I've got to go and put something in the kitty again now so will see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> More a poor reflection on him than you John. You gave him a chance. Unbelievable to give up on the 2nd day!




hes was desperate for work as well. im just looking at as merit to how hard i work lol. 

funny part is, 3staff are being 'outsourced' just now and one is on holiday for 2wks as of 1700 tonight! and.. im at physio tomorrow morning. worst time he could have left, for us and him. he's a silly boy, shot himself in the foot there. 

why cant a bike stand up by itself?? 

..because its '2 tired'


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I've got to go and put something in the kitty again now so will see you all later.
> TTFN



I still like my interpretation.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I've got to go and put something in the kitty again now so will see you all later.
> TTFN



Though being in the UK, 'Take That' probably has a whole nother connotation. That might make it better. I may have to make a meme.


----------



## jaizei

hORRIBLE AUTOSIZING text failed me but you get the idea.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Though being in the UK, 'Take That' probably has a whole nother connotation. That might make it better. I may have to make a meme.




.. i must admit i like robbie willams solo stuff. take that, not so much lol


----------



## jaizei

I think he only had the one song over here.


----------



## Moozillion

...and now that silly song about the hamster "Boaby" is stuck in my head!!!    

...good thing I live near New Orleans: I'll get a voodoo doll of johnandjade made, and vengeance will be mine!!!
(...Obama loves the Boaby, Hillary loves the Boaby...AAAAAAHHHH...
stop- STAAAHP!!!! )


----------



## Moozillion

(Sings) Mr. Trump IS a boaby, on a Saturday niiiiiight!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> ...and now that silly song about the hamster "Boaby" is stuck in my head!!!
> 
> ...good thing I live near New Orleans: I'll get a voodoo doll of johnandjade made, and vengeance will be mine!!!
> (...Obama loves the Boaby, Hillary loves the Boaby...AAAAAAHHHH...
> stop- STAAAHP!!!! )




hello! , would wave but no point in the dark lol. yeah i'm sorry  , is rather 'catchy'? yeah, i'll go for catchy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we had they in frankie and bennies and LOVED and i do mean LOVED them lol, asked what type of cheese they used and was surprised to find it was the squeezy stuff... but by gosh best snack food ever


I am still highly dubious.
Been having a little lie down.
All that talk of processed cheese made me come over all faint.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch time.
> had to settle on Diet Coke. There is no Diet Dew.


It should arrive Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that is no bad thing! i wasnt even keen on the idea of getting our tort, but as soon as the mrs came home with him... game changer, now im obsessed lol.
> 
> they definitely steal your heart, must be really tough for you just now


Well said, sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why would you want to catch a car mechanic?


To help fix your car, of course.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm back!
I was visiting my great nan at hospital


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It should arrive Thursday.




how are we this evening mr adam? student not show up then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Alright guys, right as Lyn and Adam come back, my lunch is over.
> I'll be back later on. Thanks for not noticing I forgot to wear pants today.


I didn't get back for another three hours.
It's too Dark to notice.
Who knows what people are or aren't wearing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm back!
> I was visiting my great nan at hospital


Hi, Spuds mum.
I was just about to send out search armadillos to seek out the farthest corners of The Cold Dark Room and locate you.
How was great nan ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we this evening mr adam? student not show up then?


Not yet, due again at 10 tomorrow morn. 
Hi, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, due again at 10 tomorrow morn.
> Hi, John.




ach well, one students loss is a cold dark rooms gain


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> .. i must admit i like robbie willams solo stuff. take that, not so much lol


Can't stand Robbie Williams - far too arrogant for what he is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ach well, one students loss is a cold dark rooms gain


Why, thank you my friend!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> (Sings) Mr. Trump IS a boaby, on a Saturday niiiiiight!


He wears one on his head doesn't he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can't stand Robbie Williams - far too arrogant for what he is.


I'm rather fond of arrogance in the right quarters.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To help fix your car, of course.


No need my advisor Ed and I fixed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No need my advisor Ed and I fixed it.


Yeah, I stopped trying to catch the mechanic at that point.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't get back for another three hours.
> It's too Dark to notice.
> Who knows what people are or aren't wearing?


Me (and Gillian) with our night vision goggles and I must say Adam that is a rather fetching Cher type leotard you are wearing tonight - matches those thigh length boots of yours.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, due again at 10 tomorrow morn.
> Hi, John.


Only 24hours late - was his flight across Fes delayed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me (and Gillian) with our night vision goggles and I must say Adam that is a rather fetching Cher type leotard you are wearing tonight - matches those thigh length boots of yours.


Glad you like it, it's my outfit for trying to find the ceiling later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Can't stand Robbie Williams - far too arrogant for what he is.




i have a really strange and broad taste in music, from heavy metal to classical and im not even exaggerating lol.... should see the ipod :/ have robbie willams on karriokee for the wii, im awful but love it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Only 24hours late - was his flight across Fes delayed?


He's probably forgotten what day it is.
He spends three months a year in a cave eating rice and memorizing the Quran, but forgets everything else.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm rather fond of arrogance in the right quarters.


I have no time for arrogant people a bit of humility goes a long way with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have a really strange and broad taste in music, from heavy metal to classical and im not even exaggerating lol.... should see the ipod :/ have robbie willams on karriokee for the wii, im awful but love it


Me too, an eclectic mix of many genres.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spuds mum.
> I was just about to send out search armadillos to seek out the farthest corners of The Cold Dark Room and locate you.
> How was great nan ?


She looked ok, they're hoping to move her into a care home next week thing is, they want to move her far away from us all! 
We will have to fight to get funding for the nice one near us!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, an eclectic mix of many genres.


Et Moi! I love a good music quiz!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> She looked ok, they're hoping to move her into a care home next week thing is, they want to move her far away from us all!
> We will have to fight to get funding for the nice one near us!


Well good luck with that, it's important that she's in easy reach of her family, IMO.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> She looked ok, they're hoping to move her into a care home next week thing is, they want to move her far away from us all!
> We will have to fight to get funding for the nice one near us!


I don't know why they do that the council closed our local care home and people who lived in the area most of their lives had to move away. It is very depressing for many of them but its still there all mothballed and shuttered.


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Et Moi! I love a good music quiz!


I'm okay unless the musics from the time i've been in Morocco.
Last 10 years, I'll be rubbish at a music quiz.
Humility points ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know why they do that the council closed our local care home and people who lived in the area most of their lives had to move away. It is very depressing for many of them but its still there all mothballed and shuttered.


"Cutbacks".
One of the nastiest words in the English language.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay unless the musics from the time i've been in Morocco.
> Last 10 years, I'll be rubbish at a music quiz.
> Humility points ?


I must admit if its rap (with a slient c) I'd be lost too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Evening, Michelle. 
All good in your world, I hope?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Hi how is work today?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Et Moi! I love a good music quiz!


.............and I love going to concerts too, although its ridiculously pricey now! It amazes me anybody goes anymore.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle.
> All good in your world, I hope?


All is wonderful. A nice day of class and no clinic. Yourself?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you like it, it's my outfit for trying to find the ceiling later.


I will have to remember to avert my goggles while you're doing that.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi how is work today?


No work today, just class  thank goodness. I've been over the week since it started haha. How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> No work today, just class  thank goodness. I've been over the week since it started haha. How are you?


All good here thanks
cat fed
dog fed
dog walked
dandies collected for tort
Just me to sort out now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .............and I love going to concerts too, although its ridiculously pricey now! It amazes me anybody goes anymore.


Don't go to many concerts now.
Though we have big name acts even here.
Shakira was In Casablanca a couple of months ago and we had U2 here in Fes a while back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> All is wonderful. A nice day of class and no clinic. Yourself?


Time with my little family, really. (wifey and Tidgy).
Nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't go to many concerts now.
> Though we have big name acts even here.
> Shakira was In Casablanca a couple of months ago and we had U2 here in Fes a while back.


Not seen U2 since their Zoo TV tour I think - a good 'turn' to see live


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I must admit if its rap (with a slient c) I'd be lost too.




i even listen to that lol. 

adam.. great still game clip i'll try find!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .............and I love going to concerts too, although its ridiculously pricey now! It amazes me anybody goes anymore.



.. last one cost us £100 a ticket! £500 for 2 of us all in! but 'tortally' woth it


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> .. last one cost us £100 a ticket! £500 for 2 of us all in! but 'tortally' woth it


Who was that for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .. last one cost us £100 a ticket! £500 for 2 of us all in! but 'tortally' woth it


Shelled out a fortune, eh?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Who was that for?



noel gallagers high flying birds hydro in Glasgow


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i even listen to that lol.
> 
> adam.. great still game clip i'll try find!



too dark in here to search YouTube, i tryed


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> noel gallagers high flying birds hydro in Glasgow


Blimey I thought him and his Beady Eye bro were practically has-beens these days, but obviously still able to command high ticket prices then. I prefer Noel to Liam - another arrogant prat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bokdrol Spoeg is the South African sport of kudu dung spitting.
And just this year the Irish had the first official sheep dropping spitting contest.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bokdrol Spoeg is the South African sport of kudu dung spitting.
> And just this year the Irish had the first official sheep dropping spitting contest.


Ugh! Hope you're not going to suggest a tortoise poop spitting contest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ugh! Hope you're not going to suggest a tortoise poop spitting contest!


It has pootential.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It has pootential.


Will anyone be able to enter or is it just for members of effluent society ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will anyone be able to enter or is it just for members of effluent society ?


Wifey suggested armadillo spitting which I pointed out would be very difficult.
She said she meant armadillo pooh, so that's all right then.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey suggested armadillo spitting which I pointed out would be very difficult.
> She said she meant armadillo pooh, so that's all right then.


Finding the stuff in the dark here would be the problem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Finding the stuff in the dark here would be the problem!


And measuring the distances achieved.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And measuring the distances achieved.


Its probably doo-dooable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think they already do it in Dungstable.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they already do it in Dungstable.


They deserve a pat on the back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Both Clive James and Sylvester Stallone cleaned out lion's cages for a living before they were famous. 
Before discovering Uranus from his terraced house in Bath (where I got married) the astronomer William Herschel was an oboe player in the Hanovarian army and before unifying Italy, Giuseppe Garibaldi was a spaghetti salesman in Uruguay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who was a short, left- handed, epileptic, Albanian bi-sexual with a very high-pitched voice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both Clive James and Sylvester Stallone cleaned out lion's cages for a living before they were famous.
> Before discovering Uranus from his terraced house in Bath (where I got married) the astronomer William Herschel was an oboe player in the Hanovarian army and before unifying Italy, Giuseppe Garibaldi was a spaghetti salesman in Uruguay.


Bath is as good a place as any to discover Uranus


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who was a short, left- handed, epileptic, Albanian bi-sexual with a very high-pitched voice.


Demis Roussos?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Demis Roussos?


Bit longer ago than that.


----------



## jaizei

Alexander the Great


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Alexander the Great


..........or if his high pitched voice got on your nerves - Alexander the Grate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Alexander the Great


Indeed, 10 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did Alexander the Great do with the banana and the ring-necked parokeet ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did Alexander the Great do with the banana and the ring-necked parokeet ?


I dread to think but I hope he at least took them out to dinner first


----------



## spud's_mum

Falling asleep sitting on montys bean bag very uncomfortable trying to sit near the charger plug as my phone is low on charge.

If I ask why my neck is hurting tomorrow remind me why... ^


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I dread to think but I hope he at least took them out to dinner first


He could be very polite, so probably did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Falling asleep sitting on montys bean bag very uncomfortable trying to sit near the charger plug as my phone is low on charge.
> 
> If I ask why my neck is hurting tomorrow remind me why... ^


Wilco.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wilco.


? You lost me!


----------



## spud's_mum

aww just tucked him in.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142089
> aww just tucked him in.


He looks very dreamy - won't be long before he's in the land of nod.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ? You lost me!


Used in radio communication, eg. the army or police.
Means 'will cooperate' or I agree.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Used in radio communication, eg. the army or police.
> Means 'will cooperate' or I agree.


Ahh with you now I was thinking of the shops but think that may have been Woolco


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ahh with you now I was thinking of the shops but think that may have been Woolco


I miss Woolworths.
Or would if I lived in the UK.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did Alexander the Great do with the banana and the ring-necked parokeet ?


He brought them to Europe.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss Woolworths.
> Or would if I lived in the UK.


I miss Woolworths too used to be great at Xmas for all my nephews and nieces. they are still online though but I liked the shops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He brought them to Europe.


10 points, yes, he did.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I miss Woolworths too used to be great at Xmas for all my nephews and nieces. they are still online though but I liked the shops.


I loved Woolworths too!
Great shop, shame it shut down  
It's just too hard having to order online


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He also introduced sugar, cotton and crucifixion. 
What was his hair regime and which parts of him were dipped in honey ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He also introduced sugar, cotton and crucifixion.
> What was his hair regime and which parts of him were dipped in honey ?


He had his hair washed, conditioned and his split ends trimmed once a month.
I think he was embalmed in honey so every bit of him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I miss Woolworths too used to be great at Xmas for all my nephews and nieces. they are still online though but I liked the shops.





spudthetortoise said:


> I loved Woolworths too!
> Great shop, shame it shut down
> It's just too hard having to order online


Didn't know they were online.
I will have a peek and see if they deliver to Morocco. 
probably not worth my while what with p&p but I'll look.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He had his hair washed, conditioned and his split ends trimmed once a month.
> I think he was embalmed in honey so every bit of him


Excellent, but with what did he colour his hair ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent, but with what did he colour his hair ?


Beetroot?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Beetroot?


To make it yellow ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To make it yellow ?


He liked a change - it was his way of expressing himself.
OK what about daffodils?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To make it yellow ?


I'm just mad about saffron.....
..........they call me mellow yellow......!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm just mad about saffron.....
> ..........they call me mellow yellow......!!


Yep, saffron.
At the time, of course, saffron was as rare as diamonds and more expensive than gold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How many crocuses does it take to make a kilo of saffron?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, saffron.
> At the time, of course, saffron was as rare as diamonds and more expensive than gold.


What a diva he was


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bokdrol Spoeg is the South African sport of kudu dung spitting.
> And just this year the Irish had the first official sheep dropping spitting contest.


Wait... WHA-AAT??!?!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many crocuses does it take to make a kilo of saffron?


5000


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wait... WHA-AAT??!?!


Hi, Bea.
Not your type of sporting pastime?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> He brought them to Europe.


(((WHEW))) .... What a relief...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (((WHEW))) .... What a relief...


Could have been a lot worse couldn't it?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Not your type of sporting pastime?


No- just, NNOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 5000


More.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No- just, NNOO!!!!!!!


Interestingly, it's also unusual in the fact that it's not where the kudu dung lands, but where it rolls to that is measured, so if you can use your tongue to give the pellet a bit of spin......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interestingly, it's also unusual in the fact that it's not where the kudu dung lands, but where it rolls to that is measured, so if you can use your tongue to give the pellet a bit of spin......


That really doesn't make it any better Adam!
I bet no one wanted to kiss the winner!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More.


Thank you very much, you' re very kind
Again - 5000!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much, you' re very kind
> Again - 5000!!


----------



## Lyn W

Goodnight fellow CDRers I will see you soon!
Take care


----------



## meech008

Darn migraine made me miss all the fun


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More.


 Between 85,000 and 140,000


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight fellow CDRers I will see you soon!
> Take care


Night, Lyn.
Til the next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Darn migraine made me miss all the fun


Golly, hi Michelle.
Better now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Between 85,000 and 140,000


Is correct, as you know.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, hi Michelle.
> Better now ?


Much better. I get them a lot more often now for some reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fortnum and Mason sell saffron for £15 for 0.2g so that's £7,500 for 100g.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Much better. I get them a lot more often now for some reason


Something must be triggering them, the hard part is working out what.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Aristotle taught Alexander the Great for 3 years.
What did Aristotle teach about flies that we now know to be completely wrong and absurd ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Something must be triggering them, the hard part is working out what.


Exactly, I used to think that it was because I didn't drink enough wateR. but I average 150 oz a day so it's not that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quiet tonight.
Cold and Dark and Quiet.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quiet tonight.
> Cold and Dark and Quiet.


Very very. Glad it's cold though


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aristotle taught Alexander the Great for 3 years.
> What did Aristotle teach about flies that we now know to be completely wrong and absurd ?


That they spontaneously generate out of inanimate things?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

What are we thinking about?


----------



## meech008

Very echoey tonight. Hide and seek anyone


----------



## jaizei

I don't 'get' saffron.


----------



## jaizei

I don't know if hide & seek would be fair.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I don't know if hide & seek would be fair.


Marco Polo?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That they spontaneously generate out of inanimate things?


Nope, but good idea.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, but good idea.



That flies had 4 legs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Very echoey tonight. Hide and seek anyone


That would be fun in here.
But a somewhat dangerous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't 'get' saffron.


What don't you get ?


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> That they spontaneously generate out of inanimate things?



You have to 'cheat' better.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What don't you get ?



The appeal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Marco Polo?


How do you play that ?


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> You have to 'cheat' better.


Google lied!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That flies had 4 legs.


Yes. 
Spoilsport.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How do you play that ?



It actually involves a lot of cheating as well.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How do you play that ?


It's usually played in the pool, but one person closes their eyes and yells out to their companions "Marco" the companions shout back "polo" and Marco tries to find their companions by using their voices as a guide


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> It actually involves a lot of cheating as well.


Ha, this is true


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The appeal.


Nice colour, nice flavour.
Moroccan saffron is not nearly as good as the good Spanish stuff, but much, much cheaper.
Saffron is great with rice for example, but you need the good quality product.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice colour, nice flavour.
> Moroccan saffron is not nearly as good as the good Spanish stuff, but much, much cheaper.
> Saffron is great with rice for example, but you need the good quality product.



I guess I'm just simple. Rice + butter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's usually played in the pool, but one person closes their eyes and yells out to their companions "Marco" the companions shout back "polo" and Marco tries to find their companions by using their voices as a guide


Yay!
That would work


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I guess I'm just simple. Rice + butter.


Rice and butter is delicious. I've never had saffron


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yay!
> That would work


It as one of my favorite games when I was a kid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I guess I'm just simple. Rice + butter.


Nice enough, but wifey loves different, more subtle flavours as well as stronger spices too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It as one of my favorite games when I was a kid


We'll rope in some of the others in and have a game tomorrow evening.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Lyn W said:


> I'm just mad about saffron.....
> ..........they call me mellow yellow......!!


Quite rightly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Aristotle indeed said that flies had four legs and people had such trust in him that for hundreds of years it was believed and nobody bothered to count.
He also thought snot was brain matter.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll rope in some of the others in and have a game tomorrow evening.


Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

From The Independent.newspaper. 
"Detectives called to a disturbance outside a pub in Southampton found a severed ear, which that packed in ice and put in a police station fridge. 
When the ears 23 year old owner rang them the next day, he was told it was too late, the ear had gone off. Detective Inspector Ray Burt said, " Unfortunately, it had been in there too long, it was next to an egg roll, which had gone off as well. There was nothing we could do."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did Vincent van Gogh do with the half ear he cut off ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did Vincent van Gogh do with the half ear he cut off ?


Didn't he send it to a girl?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Didn't he send it to a girl?


Near enough for the points.
He put it in an envelope and hand delivered it to the prostitute who had spurned him .
The reason he cut his ear off was a violent argument with Gaughin who had been staying with him for months.
Two days later Gaughin left without saying goodbye.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Near enough for the points.
> He put it in an envelope and hand delivered it to the prostitute who had spurned him .
> The reason he cut his ear off was a violent argument with Gaughin who had been staying with him for months.
> Two days later Gaughin left without saying goodbye.


What purpose did he have for cutting it off? What would make him so angry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Butterflies have their ears in their wings, the ears of grasshoppers and cicadas are on their abdomens and those of crickets are on their forelegs. 
Where are a snakes ears ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What purpose did he have for cutting it off? What would make him so angry?


We don't know exactly, he was mentally unstable, but it seems the same day he cut the ear off, he'd also received news that his brother Theo was getting married and possibly felt he wouldn't be getting enough attention himself.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Butterflies have their ears in their wings, the ears of grasshoppers and cicadas are on their abdomens and those of crickets are on their forelegs.
> Where are a snakes ears ?


In their jaws


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't know exactly, he was mentally unstable, but it seems the same day he cut the ear off, he'd also received news that his brother Theo was getting married and possibly felt he wouldn't be getting enough attention himself.




So he was basically emo.


----------



## jaizei

Confirmed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> In their jaws


They detect sound partly through their jaws, yes, for the points.
Not actually ears as such, there's no external pinna, no ear 'hole' or timpanum, but as you say the lower jaw picks up vibrations through the ground.
The snake has two lower jaw bones, unlike a human's one and this allows a snake to hear in stereo. the vibrations are passed to the inner ear or cochlea and signals sent to the brain in a similar way. A snake can hear better with it's head on, or even in the ground.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How does an okapi clean it's ears ?


----------



## leigti

What is an okapi ?


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> What is an okapi ?



Something with a very long tongue


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> What is an okapi ?








Relative of the giraffe from the Congo In Africa.
Very gentle animals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Something with a very long tongue


Thank you for your help. 
So to complete the answer.......?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What were the enormous 'ear-like growths' that Galileo discovered in 1672 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodnight, everybody, sleep well, I'm going to My Cold Dark Corner to grab a little shut eye.
See you all in three or four hours, I expect.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you for your help.
> So to complete the answer.......?


So I guess they clean their ears with their tongue.


----------



## johnandjade

top of the morning to you all! quick coffee and mail check.wonder what delights today will bring? off for physio before work but first.... BACON


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> That flies had 4 legs.


Its strange but quite a lot of my children I've taught over the years would draw a duck with 4 legs.
That would be a super fast paddler!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Its strange but quite a lot of my children I've taught over the years would draw a duck with 4 legs.
> That would be a super fast paddler!




thats quackers! waddle the do next heehee


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thats quackers! waddle the do next heehee


Morning John How is Scotland today? Grey and damp like Wales?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thats quackers! waddle the do next heehee


Eidern't know!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Relative of the giraffe from the Congo In Africa.
> Very gentle animals.


I know someone who used to work with those - they were an okapitional therapist


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John How is Scotland today? Grey and damp like Wales?




how did you guess?! lol, it's actually dry for not but not for long by look of things. how is miss lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how did you guess?! lol, it's actually dry for not but not for long by look of things. how is miss lyn?


Same here, I'm fine thanks John and yourself?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Near enough for the points.
> He put it in an envelope and hand delivered it to the prostitute who had spurned him .
> The reason he cut his ear off was a violent argument with Gaughin who had been staying with him for months.
> Two days later Gaughin left without saying goodbye.


As the Moody Blues sang......
"...............if you gotta go
Oh you had better Gauguin.........."

I'll have that song in my head all day now!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Same here, I'm fine thanks John and yourself?




not too shabby thank you mam . only a 5 and a hlf mile walk to do this morning lol. much planned today? few letters here for you, looks mostly junk mail so maby some more for recycling


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> As the Moody Blues sang......
> "...............if you gotta go
> Oh you had better Gaughin.........."
> 
> I'll have that song in my head all day now!




i still have 'l love the boaby' stuck in mine lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> So I guess they clean their ears with their tongue.


They do.
Wish I could do that.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> What purpose did he have for cutting it off? What would make him so angry?


Gauguin owed him a lot of Monet


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not too shabby thank you mam . only a 5 and a hlf mile walk to do this morning lol. much planned today? few letters here for you, looks mostly junk mail so maby some more for recycling


Thanks - file them under r
Nothing special planned maybe a nice walk later
Good luck with the physio today


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Butterflies have their ears in their wings, the ears of grasshoppers and cicadas are on their abdomens and those of crickets are on their forelegs.
> Where are a snakes ears ?



They don't have any.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top of the morning to you all! quick coffee and mail check.wonder what delights today will bring? off for physio before work but first.... BACON


Bacon! Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyy.
Good luck and have a great day.


----------



## johnandjade

one of paisleys nicer views...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bacon! Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyy.
> Good luck and have a great day.




good morn fine sir! how be thee today? couple letters here for you too, also a parcle marked 'fragile' ... hope its not light bulbs!


----------



## spud's_mum

Was playing around with the splash colour app and this is my creation haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of paisleys nicer views...
> View attachment 142145


That's really nice.
No cars!
A beautiful view.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I'm no where near awake yet.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> one of paisleys nicer views...
> View attachment 142145


That's lovely
I bet that's fun when its icy or snowy.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm no where near awake yet.


Good morning sleepy Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morn fine sir! how be thee today? couple letters here for you too, also a parcle marked 'fragile' ... hope its not light bulbs!


Good morning.
I'm fine but waiting for the same student who didn't show yesterday, while wifey's out playing with her Korean friend. 
Wonder what the fragile thing is ?
i'll do the post later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely
> I bet that's fun when its icy or snowy.




ooohh you better believe it! lol, its cobble like stones as well covered in moss, bad enough at best of times


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Was playing around with the splash colour app and this is my creation haha
> View attachment 142146


Morning Spud's mum!
Nice, but the green eye make up is gone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning sleepy Ed!


Good morning Lyn.
Diet Pespi doesn't seem to have the caffeine of Diet Dew.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ooohh you better believe it! lol, its cobble like stones as well covered in moss, bad enough at best of times


Not for the faint hearted then!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm no where near awake yet.


Good morning, Ed.
Silly O'clock where you are, I'm not surprised your body is complaining.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Silly O'clock where you are, I'm not surprised your body is complaining.


I actually got about six hours of sleep. I should be more awake.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Lyn.
> Diet Pespi doesn't seem to have the caffeine of Diet Dew.


- a good jog around the block should do the trick.
Works for me every time!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not for the faint hearted then!?




girlfriend refuses to walk up or down it lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> - a good jog around the block should do the trick.
> Works for me every time!


I work in the town of Oakland Park, Anyone out this time of morning had better be able to RUN!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> girlfriend refuses to walk up or down it lol


.....well you try it in heels !
I'm not surprised


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm no where near awake yet.




good 'still middle of the night' to you mr ed , hope you don't get caught in the rain today


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I work in the town of Oakland Park, Anyone out this time of morning had better be able to RUN!


Oakland Town a risky place?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good 'still middle of the night' to you mr ed , hope you don't get caught in the rain today


Yesterday it remained sunny and cloudless. It was actually very nice.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .....well you try it in heels !
> I'm not surprised




just as well its dark in here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oakland Town a risky place?


When it's dark, out. Kind of like a vampire movie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> - a good jog around the block should do the trick.
> Works for me every time!


Heavens, no!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> When it's dark, out. Kind of like a vampire movie.


Except the vampires are CRACKHEADS who have been up all night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday it remained sunny and cloudless. It was actually very nice.


I just don't know where our summer is! Its dismal. There has been a rush fro last minute holidays abroad,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I just don't know where our summer is! Its dismal. There has been a rush fro last minute holidays abroad,


Yesterday was a fluke. This time of year it generally rains for about an hour each day in the late afternoon.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> When it's dark, out. Kind of like a vampire movie.


Sounds like the Lost Boys town


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Except the vampires are CRACKHEADS who have been up all night.



i'd rather the vampires, at least they'd be prodictable :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like the Lost Boys town


I'm only a few blocks from Fort Lauderdale beach.
It's a homeless/crazy peoples dream.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday was a fluke. This time of year it generally rains for about an hour each day in the late afternoon.


That much huh? Poor Florida!
We're lucky if we get an hours worth of sun at the moment - this blinking Jet Stream has really upset our weather.
Maybe if all the UK went out into their gardens and blew at the same time we could huff and puff and send it further north - or wherever its supposed to be.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That much huh? Poor Florida!
> We're lucky if we get an hours worth of sun at the moment - this blinking Jet Stream has really upset our weather.
> Maybe if all the UK went out into their gardens and blew at the same time we could huff and puff and send it further north - or wherever its supposed to be.




....weather or not it'll work :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ....weather or not it'll work :/


S'now joke.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe it's human nature to always want what we don't have, but I'd trade all of the heat in the world for a place that stays cool/cold most of the time.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'now joke.




difference between snow women and snow men???


...snowballs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's human nature to always want what we don't have, but I'd trade all of the heat in the world for a place that stays cool/cold most of the time.


I love the weather here.
Chose the weather I wanted and here I am.
Not going to grumble about it now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the weather here.
> Chose the weather I wanted and here I am.
> Not going to grumble about it now.


I'll bet warm and dry beats warm and 100% humidity any day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'now joke.


Is that an affront to the UK weather?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet warm and dry beats warm and 100% humidity any day.


Yep.
I used to live in Thailand.
The humidity was the killer.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's human nature to always want what we don't have, but I'd trade all of the heat in the world for a place that stays cool/cold most of the time.


Actually I don't like it too hot either, but a few days warm and dry enough for Lola to go out would be good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that an affront to the UK weather?


A direct blow, yes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A direct blow, yes.


I expect its just a storm in a tea cup


----------



## ZEROPILOT

See Ya'll at lunch time. 
I'm going to walk around and slap my face a little until i'm awake.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> See Ya'll at lunch time.
> I'm going to walk around and slap my face a little until i'm awake.


Don't go Ed! I'm sure there's plenty of people here that will do that for you!
But if you must go have a good day and see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's human nature to always want what we don't have, but I'd trade all of the heat in the world for a place that stays cool/cold most of the time.




trade?! lol


----------



## johnandjade

sings, lets get phisical, phisical. lol, well that went well! some movent is just about normal range, grip strenth is double the estimated AND i got playdoh  i was asured the tub is sterile....



now off to work  boo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sings, lets get phisical, phisical. lol, well that went well! some movent is just about normal range, grip strenth is double the estimated AND i got playdoh  i was asured the tub is sterile....
> View attachment 142148
> 
> 
> now off to work  boo


Bet you'd rather spend the day playing with the Play Doh!
Never mind - have a good one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't go Ed! I'm sure there's plenty of people here that will do that for you!
> But if you must go have a good day and see you later.


I volunteer for one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sings, lets get phisical, phisical. lol, well that went well! some movent is just about normal range, grip strenth is double the estimated AND i got playdoh  i was asured the tub is sterile....
> View attachment 142148
> 
> 
> now off to work  boo


Play Doh is great.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, everyone's gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student came half an hour late.
He overslept yesterday because he was up early praying.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My student came half an hour late.
> He overslept yesterday because he was up early praying.


Well that's not something any of my pupils have ever given as a reason.
The funniest one was 'Mum's new boyfriend had a sleepover and she forgot to set the alarm'.

Nothing is secret with kids about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's not something any of my pupils have ever given as a reason.
> The funniest one was 'Mum's new boyfriend had a sleepover and she forgot to set the alarm'.
> 
> Nothing is secret with kids about.


I had one of my assistants once explain that she was late because someone tied a dog to her car.
The next week she was late because her eggs were too hot and she had to wait for them to cool down before she made her sandwiches.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had one of my assistants once explain that she was late because someone tied a dog to her car.
> The next week she was late because her eggs were too hot and she had to wait for them to cool down before she made her sandwiches.


Beats , 'the bus was late'
10/10 for creativity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Beats , 'the bus was late'
> 10/10 for creativity.


That's pretty much what I said.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 1672 the enormous ear-like growths discovered by Galileo were the rings of Saturn. 
Through that very first telescope that's what they looked like to him. 
We now know that the rings are 172,000 miles wide and only 328 feet thick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who was the first King of England?


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Ecgbert


----------



## johnsonnboswell

What was the name of MacBeth's wife... and how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Ecgbert


No, Egbert was only King of Wessex (my home region) not England.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> What was the name of MacBeth's wife... and how do you pronounce it?


Mrs Macbeth.
Lady Macbeth.
Queen Macbeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Shakespeare she's not named and I can't remember her historical name, something like Greta or Gretna, i forget, not quite right.
I'll wait before I google it!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Egbert was only King of Wessex (my home region) not England.



Athelstan


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Athelstan


Yep, or Aethelstan, as some prefer.


----------



## meech008

Morning all! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all! How is everyone?


Morning, very well thanks, actually did 90 minutes teaching this morning.
Golly!
How are you this fine day?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do.
> Wish I could do that.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> one of paisleys nicer views...
> View attachment 142145


I have a friend whose little granddaughter is named Paisley!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, very well thanks, actually did 90 minutes teaching this morning.
> Golly!
> How are you this fine day?


I'm well! Just made hubby and I some French toast and sausage so the morning is off to a good start!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm well! Just made hubby and I some French toast and sausage so the morning is off to a good start!


Yuuuummmyyyy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

According to Aristotle, how do hedgehogs make love?


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> What was the name of MacBeth's wife... and how do you pronounce it?


Lady pronounced Lay dee


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to Aristotle, how do hedgehogs make love?


carefully


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> carefully


I just_ knew _you were going to say that.
That was the _wa wa_ - ten answer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just_ knew _you were going to say that.
> That was the _wa wa_ - ten answer.


Well someone was going to so it may as well be me!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Shakespeare she's not named and I can't remember her historical name, something like Greta or Gretna, i forget, not quite right.
> I'll wait before I google it!


That was it - Gretna MacBeth (nee Green)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That was it - Gretna MacBeth (nee Green)


Maybe I'll get some points for a change.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe I'll get some points for a change.


Not if your hoping yours is right based on my answer!!

The Real MacBeth was married to Gruoch pronounced something like Groo ac


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not if your hoping yours is right based on my answer!!
> 
> The Real MacBeth was married to Gruoch pronounced something like Groo ac


That was it!
You better ask ,@johnsonnboswell for some points.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That was it!
> You better ask ,@johnsonnboswell for some points.


Better ask for double to make up for the predictable hedgehog answer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Aristotle claimed that hedgehogs did it face to face with the female lying on her back.(horrid).
He was wrong.
More like tortoises, but with the female quills pulled smooth to the body. He bites her neck to hold on as it's slippery, as do ducks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the most dangerous animal ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the most dangerous animal ?


Hippo?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hippo?


Responsible for deaths rather than directly.


----------



## Lyn W

I had better get back to my work, I am extending Lola's outside enclosure by about 5' and lots of pea gravel to get rid of - damn stuff! As soon as I put it down years ago I realised my mistake - cos the neighbourhood cats thought it was a giant litter tray for them. Took a lot of effort and many de-pointed kebab sticks, water bottles and hanging shiny old cds to discourage them! I will see you later to se what the answer is. Bye for now!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Responsible for deaths rather than directly.


Rats? Mice?
Ducks?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I had better get back to my work, I am extending Lola's outside enclosure by about 5' and lots of pea gravel to get rid of - damn stuff! As soon as I put it down years ago I realised my mistake - cos the neighbourhood cats thought it was a giant litter tray for them. Took a lot of effort and many de-pointed kebab sticks, water bottles and hanging shiny old cds to discourage them! I will see you later to se what the answer is. Bye for now!


Good luck with the ex cat-litter. 
And watch out you don't kebab yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Rats? Mice?
> Ducks?


Nope, but is estimated to be responsible for the deaths of over half the people who've ever lived.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, but is estimated to be responsible for the deaths of over half the people who've ever lived.


Mosquito?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, but is estimated to be responsible for the deaths of over half the people who've ever lived.


fleas


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, but is estimated to be responsible for the deaths of over half the people who've ever lived.


This i don't believe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Mosquito?


Is correct for the points. 
It is arguable that the common housefly today is responsible for as many if not more deaths, but through human history it seems the mosquito has spread more death.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for the points.
> It is arguable that the common housefly today is responsible for as many if not more deaths, but through human history it seems the mosquito has spread more death.


Thanks health class!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> This i don't believe


Hello, Cameron of the newly inadequate eyebrows.
Bill Gates says it, so it must be true.
Look at this and then remember that humans have not been killing each other in such quantities until comparatively recently.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/bill-gates-reveals-the-deadliest-animal-around/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My student came half an hour late.
> He overslept yesterday because he was up early praying.




a wizard is never late, nor is he early. he arrives precisely when he means to. at least he showed today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a wizard is never late, nor is he early. he arrives precisely when he means to. at least he showed today


Yeah, he's okay when he's actually here, very keen to learn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who are the Lords of Shouting ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, he's okay when he's actually here, very keen to learn.




how did you get on climbing to find the ceiling last night, did the spandex help? lol, i got a row for being on here too much last night


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Cameron of the newly inadequate eyebrows.
> Bill Gates says it, so it must be true.
> Look at this and then remember that humans have not been killing each other in such quantities until comparatively recently.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/bill-gates-reveals-the-deadliest-animal-around/




Perhaps my superiority clouds my judgement.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who are the Lords of Shouting ?




drunk MP's ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how did you get on climbing to find the ceiling last night, did the spandex help? lol, i got a row for being on here too much last night


No luck , I kept slipping off.
Sorry about the row.
Blame the denizens of The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Perhaps my superiority clouds my judgement.


That's my problem too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> drunk MP's ?


It should be shouldn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It should be shouldn't it?



here here


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who are the Lords of Shouting ?


Very loud angels


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very loud angels


Yep, in the Jewish and Christian religions, the Lords of Shouting, or Masters of Howling are 1,550 myriads of Angels who sing the evening prayers at dusk.


----------



## johnandjade

copper wire, first discovered by accident when to scots men were fighting over a penny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> copper wire, first discovered by accident when to scots men were fighting over a penny


ha de ha ha.
Good fact!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who cut off Samson's hair according to the Bible ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who cut off Samson's hair according to the Bible ?




delhila (sorry about spelling) im guessin is the trap but still my guess


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who cut off Samson's hair according to the Bible ?


Delilah who wasn't his wife but a servant
A little known fact is that
she had trouble spelling her name and always used an i
But as Tom Jones told her she should use a Y Y Y delylah


----------



## Lyn W

It is absolutely pouring down here at the moment!
Think I must have upset the Lords of Shouting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> delhila (sorry about spelling) im guessin is the trap but still my guess





Lyn W said:


> Delilah who wasn't his wife but a servant
> A little known fact is that
> she had trouble spelling her name and always used an i
> But as Tom Jones told her she should use a Y Y Y delylah


It was a trap.
It used to be a con trick in the USA at one time, apparently.
A guy would go into a bar and show off his new haircut, saying, "I feel like Samson after Delilah cut off all his hair."
A very drunk bloke at the bar (the accomplice), would say ,"That's garbage, the Bible doesn't say that."
An argument would ensue, ending when the drunk man bets everyone who is now annoyed with his behaviour x amount of dollars that he's right.
They check the Bible, and discover it wasn't Delilah at all, but another servant whom she calls to do it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It is absolutely pouring down here at the moment!
> Think I must have upset the Lords of Shouting


Lovely, here.
Just going out with Tidgy for a while, see you all in a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was a trap.
> It used to be a con trick in the USA at one time, apparently.
> A guy would go into a bar and show off his new haircut, saying, "I feel like Samson after Delilah cut off all his hair."
> A very drunk bloke at the bar (the accomplice), would say ,"That's garbage, the Bible doesn't say that."
> An argument would ensue, ending when the drunk man bets everyone who is now annoyed with his behaviour x amount of dollars that he's right.
> They check the Bible, and discover it wasn't Delilah at all, but another servant whom she calls to do it.


Ah that's it got confused - a servant or something of hers not Delilah herself - but she started it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely, here.
> Just going out with Tidgy for a while, see you all in a bit.


Enjoy!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It is absolutely pouring down here at the moment!
> Think I must have upset the Lords of Shouting


 here as well, just in time for the walk home


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> here as well, just in time for the walk home


I was just going to take the dog out - she'll have to wait a bit!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I was just going to take the dog out - she'll have to wait a bit!




full set of waterproofs in bag... sorted


----------



## johnandjade

look what was in the pocket! lol, tort life summed up....


----------



## Lyn W

That's what I was going out for - dandies for Lola's breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> look what was in the pocket! lol, tort life summed up....
> View attachment 142161


You can plant those seeds for winter!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You can plant those seeds for winter!




got a few grow trays on the go just now


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's what I was going out for - dandies for Lola's breakfast tomorrow.




dog walking is a good cover, its funny the looks i get picking them lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> dog walking is a good cover, its funny the looks i get picking them lol


It is - I usually go on my own unless I can persuade a neighbour to lend me their dog.
There are old folks' bungalows near where I go and an old dear there calls me the tortoise lady - I must remember to walk faster!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It is - I usually go on my own unless I can persuade a neighbour to lend me their dog.
> There are old folks' bungalows near where I go and an old dear there calls me the tortoise lady - I must remember to walk faster!




to be honest a guy with a big parka with the hood up walking around picking up weeds is not the strangest thing you see in these here parts!

...'tying' a shoe lace makes for good cover though


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to be honest a guy with a big parka with the hood up walking around picking up weeds is not the strangest thing you see in these here parts!
> 
> ...'tying' a shoe lace makes for good cover though


Its a wonder no ones suggested you try Velcro!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Its a wonder no ones suggested you try Velcro!



... its a rip off !! boom boom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah that's it got confused - a servant or something of hers not Delilah herself - but she started it!


It's always a woman.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always a woman.


Hello everyone! How are we all?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I have just discovered sow thistle and I'll tell you what it's like cat nip for tortoises beastie goes crazy for it. If you haven't tried it I suggest you do!


----------



## spud's_mum

omg I found this old pic of me doing one of my first flicks haha // sorry it's blurry


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142189
> omg I found this old pic of me doing one of my first flicks haha // sorry it's blurry


Wow! Good for you lol
I used to be able to do a hand stands and head stands and cartwheels. I can't even touch my toes now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its a wonder no ones suggested you try Velcro!


I was thinking of velcro for scaling the walls in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone! How are we all?


Evening fellow TTT poster.
Just back from outside where Tidgy exhausted herself having fun under a slightly cloudy sky. 
I'm splendid.
How about you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I have just discovered sow thistle and I'll tell you what it's like cat nip for tortoises beastie goes crazy for it. If you haven't tried it I suggest you do!


Yep, Tidgy goes crazy for it too.
And prickly lettuce.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening fellow TTT poster.
> Just back from outside where Tidgy exhausted herself having fun under a slightly cloudy sky.
> I'm splendid.
> How about you ?


Glad to hear your well! I'm just getting my house all neat and tidy for some viewings tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142189
> omg I found this old pic of me doing one of my first flicks haha // sorry it's blurry


You look about 9 feet long! 
Evening.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, Tidgy goes crazy for it too.
> And prickly lettuce.


I don't know what that is? Googling it now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Wow! Good for you lol
> I used to be able to do a hand stands and head stands and cartwheels. I can't even touch my toes now


The thought terrifies me nowadays.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You look about 9 feet long!
> Evening.


Ikr I look very strange! 
I'm tiny aswell! 

I think it's the way the video was paused haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Glad to hear your well! I'm just getting my house all neat and tidy for some viewings tomorrow!


Don't forget some fresh flowers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I don't know what that is? Googling it now!


One of many similar looking plants that are great tort foods.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> I don't know what that is? Googling it now!


It looks like dandelion leaves?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget some fresh flowers.


Nah I rent lol not too bothered if they take the house or not - is that really mean?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Ikr I look very strange!
> I'm tiny aswell!
> 
> I think it's the way the video was paused haha


It's important to keep it up as well. It's amazing how quickly you get unfit and don't even notice it's happening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It looks like dandelion leaves?


Similar, but with spines on the stems which don't seem to bother tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Nah I rent lol not too bothered if they take the house or not - is that really mean?


Nope.
Just a bit funny.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Just a bit funny.


I wouldn't normally be like that but I just find it slightly ironic that all the things I've been asking my landlord to fix (over the last year) are suddenly getting sorted now I'm about to leave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Typical.
Not really a big surprise.


----------



## johnandjade

just popping in to feed fluffy (smuggling in chewed chewing gum :O )

when is a door not a door???

...when it's AJAR!!! 

....sneaks back out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just popping in to feed fluffy (smuggling in chewed chewing gum :O )
> 
> when is a door not a door???
> 
> ...when it's AJAR!!!
> 
> ....sneaks back out


ha de ha.
See you later.
We don't want another row!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha.
> See you later.
> We don't want another row!




indeed not lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

While it's quiet in The Cold Dark Room.
Remember points are given in response to questions (and other posts) not so much in them being correct, but in their being interesting or funny or nice.
The level of interestingness, funniness and niceness, is impartially determined by a demographically selected customer service focus consultancy, broken down by age and sex, ie me. 
Because there is no one more broken down by age and sex than me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While it's quiet in The Cold Dark Room.
> Remember points are given in response to questions (and other posts) not so much in them being correct, but in their being interesting or funny or nice.
> The level of interestingness, funniness and niceness, is impartially determined by a demographically selected customer service focus consultancy, broken down by age and sex, ie me.
> Because there is no one more broken down by age and sex than me.


Give us a question!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.


Evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Aviation, tonight.
In the words of John F. Kennedy, "All men can fly, but sadly only in one direction."
Nobody understands fully why aircraft stay up in the air.
There are 5 leading rival theories of aerodynamics, none of which precisely agrees with any other. 
Fortunately, it doesn't really matter.
Automatic control systems on modern aircraft are so sophisticated, it's said that by the year 2020, today's flight deck crew of three will be replaced by a single human pilot and a dog.
The job of the pilot will be to will be to feed the dog.
The dog is there to bite the pilot if he should try to touch anything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What part of the world exactly doesn't know how an airplane stays in the air?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.


Hello, Ed, good day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While it's quiet in The Cold Dark Room.
> Remember points are given in response to questions (and other posts) not so much in them being correct, but in their being interesting or funny or nice.
> The level of interestingness, funniness and niceness, is impartially determined by a demographically selected customer service focus consultancy, broken down by age and sex, ie me.
> Because there is no one more broken down by age and sex than me.


That last bit may be just a tad too much information Adam!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ed, good day ?


Not a bad one. I've just been busy.
Hows it going with you? Nice weather there, too I read?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.


Hi Ed all OK?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed all OK?


Hello, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Give us a question!


Okay.
Who invented the airplane ?


----------



## Lyn W

Its been pouring down here all evening!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> Who invented the airplane ?


One that flew or the concept? DaVinci?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Its been pouring down here all evening!


Poor thing. We've had sun for about 48 hours. My ride home yesterday was all blue sky.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> Who invented the airplane ?


The Wright brothers! Fiancé shouted it out immediately lol so if it's wrong it's his fault


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Its been pouring down here all evening!


It's been so horrible over the past 2 nights


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think the wright brothers is too simple.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's been so horrible over the past 2 nights


What's the temperature?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Poor thing. We've had sun for about 48 hours. My ride home yesterday was all blue sky.


I've started to extend Lola's outside enclosure but rain stopped play. Its so cold and wet though its not as if he can use it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What part of the world exactly doesn't know how an airplane stays in the air?


They all know roughly, but have conflicting details.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's the temperature?


About 16'C at the mo - ridiculous!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They all know roughly, but have conflicting details.


It's the invisible giants moving them across the sky, silly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That last bit may be just a tad too much information Adam!


Shhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Hoping, to get away with that.
Talking about gender, you know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They all know roughly, but have conflicting details.


The physics of airflow and lift. 
Could also be magic.
This computer wont allow me to put the little smiley faces, etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not a bad one. I've just been busy.
> Hows it going with you? Nice weather there, too I read?


A little overcast this evening, but still pretty nice.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's the temperature?


Right now in Scotland it's 59 Fahrenheit (15 Celsius) and pouring with rain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One that flew or the concept? DaVinci?


One that flew. 
da Vinci's concepts were good and may have been okay when airborne, but he had suggested no way of getting them off the ground if they had been built.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One that flew.
> da Vinci's concepts were good and may have been okay when airborne, but he had suggested no way of getting them off the ground if they had been built.


I (fiancé) answered Wright brothers. Was that wrong?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> The Wright brothers! Fiancé shouted it out immediately lol so if it's wrong it's his fault


The Wright Brother's completed the first manned, powered flight in an aircraft, but before them ?
Fiancé's usually pretty good, I remember, but not this time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wasn't it a Frenchman?
Yeah, DaVinci drew a glider.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think the wright brothers is too simple.


Yep.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Wright Brother's completed the first manned, powered flight in an aircraft, but before them ?
> Fiancé's usually pretty good, I remember, but not this time.


Fiancé just went ahh and hit his head with his hand and said 'aw of course it's George cayley' :s I have no idea who that is lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> Right now in Scotland it's 59 Fahrenheit (15 Celsius) and pouring with rain


I had a great grandfather that was from Scotland. Must've been why he left.


----------



## Lyn W

OK I googled it but it was Sir George Cayley from Scarborough


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a great grandfather that was from Scotland. Must've been why he left.


Aw that's awesome! Do you know where about in Scotland he stayed? 
And yes, no doubt


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a great grandfather that was from Scotland. Must've been why he left.


Those kilts are pretty draughty!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Those kilts are pretty draughty!


Haggis tastes great though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> About 16'C at the mo - ridiculous!


That is _freezing. _


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's awesome! Do you know where about in Scotland he stayed?
> And yes, no doubt


No just that the name got butchered at Ellis Island and it is now DWIGGINS. Does that even sound Scottish?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's the invisible giants moving them across the sky, silly


That is one of the less well known theories, yes.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No just that the name got butchered at Ellis Island and it is now DWIGGINS. Does that even sound Scottish?


Maybe he was McDwiggins


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's 4:15 and I've got to get this place all locked up.
Thanks for the company!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 4:15 and I've got to get this place all locked up.
> Thanks for the company!


Take care Ed see you soon we hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The physics of airflow and lift.
> Could also be magic.
> This computer wont allow me to put the little smiley faces, etc.


It's the balance of lift, weight, thrust and drag, but it's the equilibrium of these, the exact way it works that has 5 theories. 
And magic.
And Lyn's giants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Right now in Scotland it's 59 Fahrenheit (15 Celsius) and pouring with rain


First week in August ?
You need to complain to the Scottish Assembly or whoever's in charge now!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> No just that the name got butchered at Ellis Island and it is now DWIGGINS. Does that even sound Scottish?


Ahh now Dwiggins is an Irish name... Most people in Scotland have an Irish heritage as well and most people from Ireland have a Scottish heritage. Hence the reason why so many people think Scotland and Ireland are best mates  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wasn't it a Frenchman?
> Yeah, DaVinci drew a glider.


A Frenchman ?
Mais non!
(though they did the hot air balloon stuff.)


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ahh now Dwiggins is an Irish name... Most people in Scotland have an Irish heritage as well and most people from Ireland have a Scottish heritage. Hence the reason why so many people think Scotland and Ireland are best mates
> Thanks for sharing


My BiL who lives in Leics had a Lancastrian Mum and Scottish Dad but when they traced his Family tree it led them back to Ireland.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Frenchman ?
> Mais non!
> (though they did the hot air balloon stuff.)


Les Freres Montgolfier (or something like that)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> My BiL who lives in Leics had a Lancastrian Mum and Scottish Dad but when they traced his Family tree it led them back to Ireland.


I'm a quarter Irish. My granny (dads mum) moved over from county Clare in the 60's
However my my mums parents looked at their family tree it was traced back to Falkirk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Fiancé just went ahh and hit his head with his hand and said 'aw of course it's George cayley' :s I have no idea who that is lol


Points for this, but they were gliders and flappers.
Powered aircraft ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK I googled it but it was Sir George Cayley from Scarborough


Gliders, not powered aircraft.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for this, but they were gliders and flappers.
> Powered aircraft ?


He said he got in to a debate with somebody one time and they thought it was wigglesworth or something. But fiancé thinks that's wrong lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haggis tastes great though


It does!
We still have haggis, neeps and tatties with a dram on Burns night, even here in Morocco.


----------



## Lyn W

Hiram Maxim? I've forgotten the question now.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does!
> We still have haggis, neeps and tatties with a dram on Burns night, even here in Morocco.


Aww that's amazing!!! We have loads of unhealthy foods unique to the country lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hiram Maxim? I've forgotten the question now.


Who invented the aeroplane lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 4:15 and I've got to get this place all locked up.
> Thanks for the company!


Byeeeee!!!!!!!!!! 
Thank you for yours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Les Freres Montgolfier (or something like that)


Hot air balloons, yes, the Montgolfier brothers, but not aircraft .


----------



## Lyn W

Gustav Weisskopf (Whitehead?
I'm just pulling these name out of thin air you know!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot air balloons, yes, the Montgolfier brothers, but not aircraft .


I was just giving you the name of the hot air ballooners. Bonus points?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> He said he got in to a debate with somebody one time and they thought it was wigglesworth or something. But fiancé thinks that's wrong lol


Tis wrong, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hiram Maxim? I've forgotten the question now.


Ha de ha.
He was the inventor of the first proper machine gun, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww that's amazing!!! We have loads of unhealthy foods unique to the country lol


The fried Mars Bar ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> He was the inventor of the first proper machine gun, i think.


he had something to do with planes too - designs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gustav Weisskopf (Whitehead?
> I'm just pulling these name out of thin air you know!


He was a genius, but later than my guy.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The fried Mars Bar ?


Oh yes lol! That's one of the more 'popular' fried sweeties but we also have fried milky ways, galaxy's and pretty much anything made of chocolate that the 'chippy' sells 
We also have a special brown sauce called 'chippy sauce' and you only get it in Edinburgh and the Lothians and it's basically brown sauce and vinegar mixed - it's amazing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was just giving you the name of the hot air ballooners. Bonus points?


Oh, go on then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> he had something to do with planes too - designs?


That I didn't know, must look it up.


----------



## Lyn W

Ferdinand von Zeppelin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh yes lol! That's one of the more 'popular' fried sweeties but we also have fried milky ways, galaxy's and pretty much anything made of chocolate that the 'chippy' sells
> We also have a special brown sauce called 'chippy sauce' and you only get it in Edinburgh and the Lothians and it's basically brown sauce and vinegar mixed - it's amazing


Not sure about the battered chocolate, but i'll give 'chippie sauce' a try.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was a genius, but later than my guy.


Fiancé is getting annoyed with me and wants to know the answer LOL


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about the battered chocolate, but i'll give 'chippie sauce' a try.


I've only had a battered mars bar once and I thought it was too good hence the reason why I've never had a second. You can make the chippy sauce yourself with two third brown sauce (the cheapest you can find) and make the rest up with vinegar.


----------



## jaizei

Are we still looking for the inventor of the airplane?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ferdinand von Zeppelin?


Goodness, no.
I must put you out of your misery.
John Stringfellow of Chard in Somerset (my neck of the woods). 
First engine powered airplane in 1848. 
It was a model airplane, but a powered plane non the less. 
(He eventually left Chard for the village of Baddeley Burned in Norfolk )


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've only had a battered mars bar once and I thought it was too good hence the reason why I've never had a second. You can make the chippy sauce yourself with two third brown sauce (the cheapest you can find) and make the rest up with vinegar.


Isn't that treason giving away your countries secrets?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, no.
> I must put you out of your misery.
> John Stringfellow of Chard in Somerset (my neck of the woods).
> First engine powered airplane in 1848.
> It was a model airplane, but a powered plane non the less.
> (He eventually left Chard for the village of Baddeley Burned in Norfolk )



I feel robbed.


----------



## jaizei

I don't feel as guilty about cheating if everyone has has had such a long head start.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, no.
> I must put you out of your misery.
> John Stringfellow of Chard in Somerset (my neck of the woods).
> First engine powered airplane in 1848.
> It was a model airplane, but a powered plane non the less.
> (He eventually left Chard for the village of Baddeley Burned in Norfolk )


Well if you'd said model airplane we'd have got that in a jiffy - obviously


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've only had a battered mars bar once and I thought it was too good hence the reason why I've never had a second. You can make the chippy sauce yourself with two third brown sauce (the cheapest you can find) and make the rest up with vinegar.


Ta, will get wifey on the case.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Isn't that treason giving away your countries secrets?


Shh! Don't tell anyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't feel as guilty about cheating if everyone has has had such a long head start.


Oh, have some points anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Shh! Don't tell anyone


OK but at a cost - a dozen fired Mars bars to share in the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't feel as guilty about cheating if everyone has has had such a long head start.


Could have done with you 5 minutes before, to be honest.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> OK but at a cost - a dozen fired Mars bars to share in the CDR


Well I can't say no to my good friends here


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> (He eventually left Chard for the village of Baddeley Burned in Norfolk )


 Not Burnham on Sea?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK but at a cost - a dozen fired Mars bars to share in the CDR


We'll need about 15 or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Well I can't say no to my good friends here


Hurrrrrraaaayyyyy!!!!!!
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not Burnham on Sea?


ha ha.
Very near me.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> OK but at a cost - a dozen fired Mars bars to share in the CDR


Make that fried Mars Bars - fired ones could be a bit dangerous


----------



## meech008

Hey guys


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha ha.
> Very near me.


Not at the moment its not!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hey guys


Hello meech how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Make that fried Mars Bars - fired ones could be a bit dangerous


I think the fried ones are fairly dangerous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey guys


Evening, Michelle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the fried ones are fairly dangerous.


But they may not hurt as much if you catch one in the eye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not at the moment its not!


No.
Not very near any more. 
Depending on where The Cold Dark Room actually is.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hello meech how are you?


I'm well. Been a slow day and it seems to be getting slower. I'm sure now that I've said that it'll pick up haha. How are you?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle.


How was your lesson this morning? I think you said you had one today


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Make that fried Mars Bars - fired ones could be a bit dangerous



_ I don't know the scientific explanation but fire made it good.

_


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm well. Been a slow day and it seems to be getting slower. I'm sure now that I've said that it'll pick up haha. How are you?


Would be great - if we could have a little bit of nice weather - the UK summer is rubbish this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How was your lesson this morning? I think you said you had one today


Yes, he was late, but it was fine, studying "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf". 
Good play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why would anyone have MAD, BAD, FAT, SAD, OLD GIT on their luggage?


----------



## jaizei

Tick Tock Michelle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why would anyone have MAD, BAD, FAT, SAD, OLD GIT on their luggage?


MAD is the code for Madrid I think so are the rest destination codes as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> MAD is the code for Madrid I think so are the rest destination codes as well


Yep, airport luggage destination codes.
MAD is indeed Madrid.
The others, anyone?


----------



## jaizei

Alright, I have a question:

I have bottled water on three shelves in my refrigerator. (Basically all I have in there). In the center of the middle shelf, one bottle of water is frozen almost completely, like >90% solid ice. Like it'd have to be left in the freezer over night. 


How?


----------



## jaizei

Prevailing theory is that the guy that lives in my attic forgot about it in the freezer and moved it to the fridge to thaw, probably assuming I'd be home later. And then I got lazy and came home early.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Alright, I have a question:
> 
> I have bottled water on three shelves in my refrigerator. (Basically all I have in there). In the center of the middle shelf, one bottle of water is frozen almost completely, like >90% solid ice. Like it'd have to be left in the freezer over night.
> 
> 
> How?


Was it touching the back of the fridge?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> Alright, I have a question:
> 
> I have bottled water on three shelves in my refrigerator. (Basically all I have in there). In the center of the middle shelf, one bottle of water is frozen almost completely, like >90% solid ice. Like it'd have to be left in the freezer over night.
> 
> 
> How?


It had salt in it?


----------



## jaizei

New, sealed bottle of water. It was maybe touching other bottles of water on either side and the ice had caused the height to increase by 3-ish mm so that it was pressing against the empty drawer above.


----------



## jaizei

Where's Robert Stack when you need him.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Alright, I have a question:
> 
> I have bottled water on three shelves in my refrigerator. (Basically all I have in there). In the center of the middle shelf, one bottle of water is frozen almost completely, like >90% solid ice. Like it'd have to be left in the freezer over night.
> 
> 
> How?



I have random things freeze in my fridge all the time. Especially in the meat drawer. If I put a refrigerated meat in the drawer and come ba k the next day it's frozen almost solid. I think fridges have little gremlins that do that just to mess with you. My husband says it's something to do with the cooler being uneven or something. I like my theory best.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> New, sealed bottle of water. It was maybe touching other bottles of water on either side and the ice had caused the height to increase by 3-ish mm so that it was pressing against the empty drawer above.


Mystery other than your theory about the attic guy. I have things freeze in the fridge if they have touched the back of it.


----------



## Moozillion

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haggis tastes great though


All the descriptions of haggis I've ever read sound either bland or horrible...


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Moozillion said:


> All the descriptions of haggis I've ever read sound either bland or horrible...


It doesn't sound very nice I'll give you that! But it tastes great


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> All the descriptions of haggis I've ever read sound either bland or horrible...


It's not something I could eat - its offal basically isn't it?
My BiL and nephews who consider themselves honorary Scots, always have the haggis tatties and neeps when they are in Scotland and love it.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Where's Robert Stack when you need him.


?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Ah thanks - makes sense now. We didn't get that in UK.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It's not something I could eat - its offal basically isn't it?
> My BiL and nephews who consider themselves honorary Scots, always have the haggis tatties and neeps when they are in Scotland and love it.


Yeah spot on. In the supermarkets here most of the packaging (depending on the brand) is the sheep stomach-yes really
But I think you two should try it. It really does taste good


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah spot on. In the supermarkets here most of the packaging (depending on the brand) is the sheep stomach-yes really
> But I think you two should try it. It really does taste good


I won't even eat beefburgers and sausages so its unlikely I will try it but everyone I know who has loves it,


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now I've read Eds update on Bertha, so will see you all sometime tomorrow.
If anyone is still lurking in the corners of the CDR have a good evening/night and
take care
Night Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Alright, I have a question:
> 
> I have bottled water on three shelves in my refrigerator. (Basically all I have in there). In the center of the middle shelf, one bottle of water is frozen almost completely, like >90% solid ice. Like it'd have to be left in the freezer over night.
> 
> 
> How?


Distance from cooling source of each bottle, the cooling vents location ?
Quantity of water in each bottle ?
Mixing of air currents ?
Any bottles nearer to or touching the back wall or sides?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Prevailing theory is that the guy that lives in my attic forgot about it in the freezer and moved it to the fridge to thaw, probably assuming I'd be home later. And then I got lazy and came home early.


Or that would explain it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have random things freeze in my fridge all the time. Especially in the meat drawer. If I put a refrigerated meat in the drawer and come ba k the next day it's frozen almost solid. I think fridges have little gremlins that do that just to mess with you. My husband says it's something to do with the cooler being uneven or something. I like my theory best.


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, the airport luggage code id game didn't prove a great success
BAD is Bossier City, Louisiana. 
SAD is Safford, Arizona. 
FAT is Fresno, California.
OLD is Old Town, Maine.
GIT is Geita, Tanzania
There are nearly 20,000 airports around the world and each has a unique 3 letter code.


----------



## meech008

My goodness what a slow day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My goodness what a slow day


Doodling, again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The largest aircraft carrier in the world is the USS Abraham Lincoln, a Nimitz class vessel.
What is the world's smallest aircraft carrier?


----------



## jaizei

Mitsubishi Shogun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Correct.


----------



## jaizei

I was gonna say we could do a lightening round but no one else is playing.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

We don't play Get the Guest here in the cdr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Was it a good idea for airlines to ban smoking ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> We don't play Get the Guest here in the cdr.


We certainly do not! 
We're nice to everyone.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doodling, again?


No, out of paper. I'd resort to doodling on the patients but we have none! White board it is


----------



## meech008

johnsonnboswell said:


> We don't play Get the Guest here in the cdr.


What is get the guest?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was it a good idea for airlines to ban smoking ?



Apparently no


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

meech008 said:


> My goodness what a slow day


That's what I said on the other topic !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> Apparently no


Everybody's trying to get tax money but they are banning smoking everywhere and smoking pays the most tax dollars ! I'm lost


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What is get the guest?


In the play "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf", that I was studying with a student today, the owners of the apartment play 'Get the Guests', with their visitors, which means to try to upset them as much as possible for their own amusement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Apparently no


Because ?


----------



## jaizei

I actually have this CD somewhere. Classic.


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Everybody's trying to get tax money but they are banning smoking everywhere and smoking pays the most tax dollars ! I'm lost




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quitters,_Inc.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the play "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf", that I was studying with a student today, the owners of the apartment play 'Get the Guests', with their visitors, which means to try to upset them as much as possible for their own amusement.



Just think if they'd stretched it to "get the guests' goats" they'd gotten bonus alliteration points.


----------



## jaizei

I think my poor Nano is dying.

Sucks that the 7G Nanos are enormous compared to 6G. I'm almost tempted to go back to Shuffles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just think if they'd stretched it to "get the guests' goats" they'd gotten bonus alliteration points.


Or "Get the Gullible Guest's Goats", even more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think my poor Nano is dying.
> 
> Sucks that the 7G Nanos are enormous compared to 6G. I'm almost tempted to go back to Shuffles.


Nope.
Not a clue.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Not a clue.



Totes.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> I think my poor Nano is dying.
> 
> Sucks that the 7G Nanos are enormous compared to 6G. I'm almost tempted to go back to Shuffles.


I love my nano. I would just cry if it died. It is the old kind that they said they're not making anymore. I hope this is what you're talking about  I don't know another nano.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Totes.


Indeed, totally not a clue.


----------



## jaizei

leigti said:


> I love my nano. I would just cry if it died. It is the old kind that they said they're not making anymore. I hope this is what you're talking about  I don't know another nano.
> View attachment 142235



It looks like a 5th generation.

I liked the 6 generation because it was basically a shuffle with a screen, i.e. super small with a built in clip. The newest ones are closer in size to yours, but with a touch screen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I love my nano. I would just cry if it died. It is the old kind that they said they're not making anymore. I hope this is what you're talking about  I don't know another nano.
> View attachment 142235


A movie player ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A movie player ?



Moreso for music, though I think you can do movies too.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A movie player ?


No, audiobook. That is a picture of the cover of the book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Moreso for music, though I think you can do movies too.





leigti said:


> No, audiobook. That is a picture of the cover of the book.


OK, got it.
Sort of.


----------



## Moozillion

What are tatties and neeps????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What are tatties and neeps????


Hi, Bea.
Potatoes and swedes (or turnips). 
Usually mashed to go with ones haggis.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, got it.
> Sort of.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> View attachment 142242


Thank you.
I think i'm a bit out of touch.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I think my poor Nano is dying.
> 
> Sucks that the 7G Nanos are enormous compared to 6G. I'm almost tempted to go back to Shuffles.


I still have my original nano. I loved that thing


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Potatoes and swedes (or turnips).
> Usually mashed to go with ones haggis.


Aha!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Aha!!!
> Thanks!


Honestly, all sounds a bit grim, but it's yummy scrummy.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Potatoes and swedes (or turnips).
> Usually mashed to go with ones haggis.


Yuck! Haggis and turnips?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When smoking on planes was allowed the cabin air was completely replaced with fresh ai revery 3 minutes.
Now, with the smoking ban, airlines can save up to 6% of their fuel bill by using a mixture of fresh and recycled air, using under half the amount of fresh air needed for comfort, increasing the amount of carbon dioxide in the air causing dizziness, nausea and allowing viruses to thrive. 
Passengers think that because they can't smell smoke the air is fresher, but it is simply not so. 
Apart from anything else the number of 'air rage' incidents has dramatically increased. 
One of the earliest case of air rage was a deprived smoker drinking too much to compensate and when he was refused another, showed his displeasure by having a pooh on the food trolley


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Yuck! Haggis and turnips?!


Traditional Scottish Burns Night meal we were discussing with a couple of our Scottish Cold Dark Roomers earlier today.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quitters,_Inc.


I Will probably stop my own funeral to have a smoke !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I Will probably stop my own funeral to have a smoke !


i'll get cremated and combine the two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Advice from Hermione Gingold regarding airline meals.
Anything that's white, is sweet.
Anything that's brown is meat.
Anything that's grey, don't eat.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Potatoes and swedes (or turnips).
> Usually mashed to go with ones haggis.



When I first googled it, one of the pics looked like creamed chipped beef on toast so it was quite a disappointment to learn the truth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next subject is Alans.
Alan was the 8th most popular male name in England in 1944, but crashed out of the top 100 in 1999 and shows no signs of returning, possibly due to it's unfortunate anagram. 
Where do most of the world's Alan's live ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next subject is Alans.
> Alan was the 8th most popular male name in England in 1944, but crashed out of the top 100 in 1999 and shows no signs of returning, possibly due to it's unfortunate anagram.
> Where do most of the world's Alan's live ?


France! I actually have no idea but my uncles name is Alain and he's french sooooooo I'll start there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> France! I actually have no idea but my uncles name is Alain and he's french sooooooo I'll start there


I can see the logic, but no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Leaving you all to ponder where the Alans live, I will wish you all a fond good night as i'm feeling a bit tired and must find a nice corner to kip in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night everyone.
The Cold Dark Room is your playground for a while.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Advice from Hermione Gingold regarding airline meals.
> Anything that's white, is sweet.
> Anything that's brown is meat.
> Anything that's grey, don't eat.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

What of SALT and its colour?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening everyone at CDR.

Hope you're all fine.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night everyone.
> The Cold Dark Room is your playground for a while.


Goodnight


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night everyone.
> The Cold Dark Room is your playground for a while.


Hi hope you had a good night's sleep.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Naughty Oli.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

meech008 said:


> What is get the guest?[/QUOTE
> 
> Read or watch "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolfe" to see it played.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Lyn W said:


> Not if your hoping yours is right based on my answer!!
> 
> The Real MacBeth was married to Gruoch pronounced something like Groo ac


Full marks. 10 points. And, to compensate for the long wait, an ice cream cone, your choice of flavor.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww that's amazing!!! We have loads of unhealthy foods unique to the country lol




the deep fried mars bar!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next subject is Alans.
> Alan was the 8th most popular male name in England in 1944, but crashed out of the top 100 in 1999 and shows no signs of returning, possibly due to it's unfortunate anagram.
> Where do most of the world's Alan's live ?




i'll go for Scotland, the alans being the clan name?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I don't have time to stick around.
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I don't have time to stick around.
> I hope everyone is doing well.


Good Morning Ed,
I'm only just popping in myself as have lots of stuff to do today
Hope to catch up with you later
Have a good day


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon ladies, gentlemen and torts at CDR.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I still have my original nano. I loved that thing



If you want to get technical, this is my first nano.

The Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra, Sansa clip, and 4 shuffles don't count.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where do most of the world's Alan's live ?



Russia


----------



## johnandjade

all quiet on the westen front today.

what do you call a guy with a car on his head??

...jack.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I don't have time to stick around.
> I hope everyone is doing well.


Tried to send you a PM a couple of minutes ago, but NO WAY.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I don't have time to stick around.
> I hope everyone is doing well.


Tried to send you a PM a couple of minutes ago, but NO WAY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening everyone at CDR.
> 
> Hope you're all fine.


Hi, Gillian.
Just missed you last night.
You were up early.
Trouble sleeping again?
Hope you and Oli are well this afternoon.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> If you want to get technical, this is my first nano.
> 
> The Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra, Sansa clip, and 4 shuffles don't count.


Ha! The nanos are the best. I got it for my 15th birthday and it's still kicking 10 years later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Full marks. 10 points. And, to compensate for the long wait, an ice cream cone, your choice of flavor.


Wow!
max points and an ice cream!
Very generous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll go for Scotland, the alans being the clan name?


Nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next subject is Alans.
> Alan was the 8th most popular male name in England in 1944, but crashed out of the top 100 in 1999 and shows no signs of returning, possibly due to it's unfortunate anagram.
> Where do most of the world's Alan's live ?


Good afternoon/morning all.
I have a bother called Alun with a 'u' 
Allan is welsh for Out
I use to know a boy called Levi and he was both the anagrams of his name.


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> Full marks. 10 points. And, to compensate for the long wait, an ice cream cone, your choice of flavor.


Thank you very much I would like a raspberry ripple 99 please. Yum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Russia


Russian border and in Georgia, the northern Caucasus mountains where the Alan tribe were driven by the Huns in the 4th century. 
The Alans were master horsemen who introduced the idea of chivalry to Europe and may have inspired the tales of King Arthur and his knights. 
Pliny the Elder however, described them as a race of degenerates.


----------



## Lyn W

What do you call a man with a number plate on his head - Reg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> I have a bother called Alun with a 'u'
> Allan is welsh for Out
> I use to know a boy called Levi and he was both the anagrams of his name.


But not veil.
Afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> I have a bother called Alun with a 'u'
> Allan is welsh for Out
> I use to know a boy called Levi and he was both the anagrams of his name.


Was 'bother' used deliberately ?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> I have a bother called Alun with a 'u'
> Allan is welsh for Out
> I use to know a boy called Levi and he was both the anagrams of his name.



I certainly hope he was 'live'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do you call a tall man with a seagull on his head ?
Cliff.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do you call a tall man with a seagull on his head ?
> Cliff.


Silently hands him eyeglass cleaner


----------



## Momof4

A cheese walks into a bar. The Barman says: 'We don't serve your rind here'


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much I would like a raspberry ripple 99 please. Yum!


Here you go. Enjoy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was 'bother' used deliberately ?


Yes - he used to be both!
How are you Adam ?
After a grey start it is lovely here now.
Took dog for a very nice walk along the route of an old pit railway track which follows the side of the valley through the trees.
Lots of dandies etc for Lola
Rushed back to get him out for a while so he is having a rare bask in the sun.
A bit of sun makes a lot of difference


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> Here you go. Enjoy


I will thank you very much!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I certainly hope he was 'live'


all 3 but not veil though he would probably have looked better if he'd worn one!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do you call a tall man with a seagull on his head ?
> Cliff.


What do you call a woman with a food processor on her head?

Blenda


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> A cheese walks into a bar. The Barman says: 'We don't serve your rind here'


Cheese joke!
Extra points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes - he used to be both!
> How are you Adam ?
> After a grey start it is lovely here now.
> Took dog for a very nice walk along the route of an old pit railway track which follows the side of the valley through the trees.
> Lots of dandies etc for Lola
> Rushed back to get him out for a while so he is having a rare bask in the sun.
> A bit of sun makes a lot of difference


I'm good, thanks.
Sounds like a pleasant morning for all concerned.
I've been doing some more work on monocotyledon classification. 
Very interesting.
Keeps me happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, thanks.
> Sounds like a pleasant morning for all concerned.
> I've been doing some more work on monocotyledon classification.
> Very interesting.
> Keeps me happy.


...............and out of trouble.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...............and out of trouble.............


Not entirely, had to stop a fight between a daffodil and a banana plant.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not entirely, had to stop a fight between a daffodil and a banana plant.


Wouldn't have come to much - they're both yellow bellies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Edgar Allan Poe married his 13 year old cousin, he indulged in drinking sprees that made Liam Gallagher look like Ned Flanders and he died, literally, in the gutter, in Baltimore in 1849.
One of my favourite writers. 
He was also a truly prophetic genius. 
2 years before he died he wrote a long prose poem called "Eureka". which anticipated one of the greatest discoveries of the 20th century by 80 years.
What was it?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Edgar Allan Poe married his 13 year old cousin.


The Lannisters would approve  
Haha....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> The Lannisters would approve
> Haha....


.....de haha.
Indeed they would.
Hi, Abdulla, you well ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Edgar Allan Poe married his 13 year old cousin, he indulged in drinking sprees that made Liam Gallagher look like Ned Flanders and he died, literally, in the gutter, in Baltimore in 1849.
> One of my favourite writers.
> He was also a truly prophetic genius.
> 2 years before he died he wrote a long prose poem called "Eureka". which anticipated one of the greatest discoveries of the 20th century by 80 years.
> What was it?


Something to do with the universe but can't remember what.


----------



## jaizei

BBT


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .....de haha.
> Indeed they would.
> Hi, Abdulla, you well ?


Yep. Very very fine. 

Here are a few photos:

The little town we have an apartment in:









Zurich, Switzerland:





Mannheim:


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Yep. Very very fine.
> 
> Here are a few photos:
> 
> The little town we have an apartment in:
> View attachment 142282
> 
> View attachment 142285
> 
> View attachment 142286
> 
> View attachment 142287
> 
> 
> Zurich, Switzerland:
> View attachment 142283
> 
> View attachment 142284
> 
> 
> Mannheim:
> View attachment 142288


Beautiful - hope you are having a good time, Abdulla.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Something to do with the universe but can't remember what.


Near enough.
Poe believed that all matter had once been concentrated into a single particle which expanded to fill space a theory not accepted until 1931.
"Eureka" goes on to predict the theory of relativity, parallel universes and the structure of the atom.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Near enough.
> Poe believed that all matter had once been concentrated into a single particle which expanded to fill space a theory not accepted until 1931.
> "Eureka" goes on to predict the theory of relativity, parallel universes and the structure of the atom.


No wonder I couldn't remember all that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yep. Very very fine.
> 
> Here are a few photos:
> 
> The little town we have an apartment in:
> View attachment 142282
> 
> View attachment 142285
> 
> View attachment 142286
> 
> View attachment 142287
> 
> 
> Zurich, Switzerland:
> View attachment 142283
> 
> View attachment 142284
> 
> 
> Mannheim:
> View attachment 142288


Lovely, I adore Germany and Switzerland.
keep us posted with your adventures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yep. Very very fine.
> 
> Here are a few photos:
> 
> The little town we have an apartment in:
> View attachment 142282
> 
> View attachment 142285
> 
> View attachment 142286
> 
> View attachment 142287
> 
> 
> Zurich, Switzerland:
> View attachment 142283
> 
> View attachment 142284
> 
> 
> Mannheim:
> View attachment 142288


We will pin your pictures to the Wall in The Cold Dqrk Room.
No one will be able to see them, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Tried to send you a PM a couple of minutes ago, but NO WAY.


I sent you one, but my lunch break will be over soon.
I'll try again later this afternoon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Tried to send you a PM a couple of minutes ago, but NO WAY.


I got your P.m.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sent you one, but my lunch break will be over soon.
> I'll try again later this afternoon.


Another flying visit Ed! No rest for the wicked!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not entirely, had to stop a fight between a daffodil and a banana plant.




did you SPLIT it up?? :/


----------



## Lyn W

Something that's guaranteed to make me smile is watching Lola having a big yawn then stretching all three and half limbs out as far as he can in the sun. Very cute!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Near enough.
> Poe believed that all matter had once been concentrated into a single particle which expanded to fill space a theory not accepted until 1931.
> "Eureka" goes on to predict the theory of relativity, parallel universes and the structure of the atom.




you can't believe atoms... they make up everything!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Another flying visit Ed! No rest for the wicked!


I just peeked my head in looking for Gillian. Sorry if the light bothered any of you.
I'll be back at around 2:30 EST to try and catch up.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just peeked my head in looking for Gillian. Sorry if the light bothered any of you.
> I'll be back at around 2:30 EST to try and catch up.


See you then!


----------



## johnandjade

salutations cold dark roomers! hope to find we are all well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you SPLIT it up?? :/


No, I'll do that on sundae.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I'll do that on sundae.




sounds 'aPEELing'


----------



## johnandjade

how are we this fine evening mr adam?


----------



## Moozillion

Ummm...I have no clue what Alan and Levi are anagrams for...


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ummm...I have no clue what Alan and Levi are anagrams for...




... but did they love the boaby? lol, thats still getting sung at random points in my work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you can't believe atoms... they make up everything!


A neutron walks into a bar and says, "How much for a beer?"
The barman grins and says, "For you, no charge."


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A neutron walks into a bar and says, "How much for a beer?"
> The barman grins and says, "For you, no charge."




a hamburger walks into a bar and is refused service.. the hamburger asks why? 

barman says 'we don't serve food in here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> salutations cold dark roomers! hope to find we are all well


Welcome.
Fluffy's missed you this afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds 'aPEELing'


Can't palm them off any longer than that.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> did you SPLIT it up?? :/


He tried to but there was a bunch of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we this fine evening mr adam?


Great, thanks.
Hope it is a fine evening where you are, John.
Good day?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome.
> Fluffy's missed you this afternoon.




boss man was in work today , hes a slave driver. i went around the showrooms to clean the cars just to get away from him lol. how have we been today sir?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't palm them off any longer than that.




is there a bunch of them?

edit, miss lyn beat me too that one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ummm...I have no clue what Alan and Levi are anagrams for...


Hi, Bea.
Alan becomes anal.
Levi becomes evil and vile.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Ummm...I have no clue what Alan and Levi are anagrams for...


 
Hi Bea
swap the l and the n over in Alan
move L to the end in Levi
and the vi in front of le also for Levi


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great, thanks.
> Hope it is a fine evening where you are, John.
> Good day?




actually... it is! well by our standards its a fine evening


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> boss man was in work today , hes a slave driver. i went around the showrooms to clean the cars just to get away from him lol. how have we been today sir?


Hi John I have visions of him chasing you around the cars now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> actually... it is! well by our standards its a fine evening
> View attachment 142290


Beautiful day here too! For a change- jet stream must be having a break.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Alan becomes anal.
> Levi becomes evil and vile.


Well thats the easy way to do it.
I was going to make Bea work it out


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> actually... it is! well by our standards its a fine evening
> View attachment 142290



while benny hill music plays!  how are we mam? sounds like you had a nice day 

ah! wrong quote! grrrr lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually... it is! well by our standards its a fine evening
> 
> View attachment 142290





Lyn W said:


> Beautiful day here too! For a change- jet stream must be having a break.


Glad you had a better bit of blue sky today.
I remember how depressed I'd get with British summers sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well thats the easy way to do it.
> I was going to make Bea work it out


Sorry !
Spoiled it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> while benny hill music plays!  how are we mam? sounds like you had a nice day


I've had a good day thanks the sun is shining and I've been able to do things I've been putting off in the rain.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John I have visions of him chasing you around the cars now.




while benny hill music plays!  how are we mam? sounds like you had a nice day


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A neutron walks into a bar and says, "How much for a beer?"
> The barman grins and says, "For you, no charge."


We've already done most of the electricity puns haven't we?
Although it is tempting .............


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful day here too! For a change- jet stream must be having a break.




thats because we blew it away


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thats because we blew it away


yes it was under pressure to move.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had a better bit of blue sky today.
> I remember how depressed I'd get with British summers sometimes.




indeed! S.A.D is a way of life here... as well as an ironic anagram


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We've already done most of the electricity puns haven't we?
> Although it is tempting .............


Watt ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> yes it was under pressure to move.




i cant make anymore wether jokes without putting on a front:/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watt ?




you should be charging for these


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you should be charging for these


There'd be a re volt.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watt ?




my physics teacher.... every time someone said watt, he would reply 'pardon' , after 2yrs it still made me laugh


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i cant make anymore wether jokes without putting on a front:/


They do have their highs and lows


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There'd be a re volt.



shocking


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They do have their highs and lows




sun you win, sun you loose ...


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> shocking


Shouldn't we be talking about current affairs?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sun you win, sun you loose ...


I'm not going to let that one cloud my judgement of you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All hail weather puns!
Or we could start a fresh with a new sleet.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm not going to let that one cloud my judgement of you




oh please don't judge me... dont rain on my parade


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh please don't judge me... dont rain on my parade


Are you still walking to work John? You should try cyclone instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stop winding me up.
I'm sinking into a depression.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All hail weather puns!
> Or we could start a fresh with a new sleet.


I think you deserve a nice cup of Typhoon Tea for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That'll rays my spirits.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'll rays my spirits.


........it's long over dew if I'm not mist aken


----------



## Lyn W

Where's John gone? He seems to have evaporated into thin air


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Foget it.
Not sure weather this is a good idea.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Where's John gone? He seems to have evaporated into thin air



jade came home.... there's a storm brewing (not really btw)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Foget it.
> Not sure weather this is a good idea.


 I think its dis gust ing.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade came home.... there's a storm brewing (not really btw)


Well you just can't breeze in and out you know.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well you just can't breeze in and out you know.


 

time to blow this joint! ( several puns here) ... away to see a man about a dog


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popping out for supplies for The Cold Dark Room.
(and wifey, more to the point).
I'll be lightning quick, by thunder!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> time to blow this joint! ( several puns here) ... away to see a man about a dog


That was a bit meteor cre but see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back in a flash!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popping out for supplies for The Cold Dark Room.
> (and wifey, more to the point).
> I'll be lightning quick, by thunder!


Whatever you're cooking sounds like it may be a flash in the pan..
See you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back in a flash!


Snap!


----------



## jaizei

@ZEROPILOT Did you see this?

http://feednewz.com/top-news/557294/mtn-dew-soon-to-be-cancelled-3628


----------



## johnandjade

a successful weed run


----------



## johnandjade

bath time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> @ZEROPILOT Did you see this?
> 
> http://feednewz.com/top-news/557294/mtn-dew-soon-to-be-cancelled-3628


You are very, very meanie, mean, meanie, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a successful weed run
> View attachment 142299


Tidgy says,
"Yyyyuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyy"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 142300
> 
> 
> bath time


Happy,clean, hydrated and beautiful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> @ZEROPILOT Did you see this?
> 
> http://feednewz.com/top-news/557294/mtn-dew-soon-to-be-cancelled-3628


No.
what exactly is being cancelled?
Maybe it's a few of the special blended Mountain Dews?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy,clean, hydrated and beautiful.




he always ends up coming up here when drying off, i must have a warm shoulder


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> what exactly is being cancelled?
> Maybe it's a few of the special blended Mountain Dews?


It's a jesty thing.
Cameron is just winding you up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a jesty thing.
> Cameron is just winding you up.


It sure worked!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he always ends up coming up here when drying off, i must have a warm shoulder
> View attachment 142304


Nice.
Sorry to say it, but he's much better looking than you are.
Or me, come to think of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Diet Mountain Dew to me is almost like your sacred CHEESE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sure worked!


Not to worry.
A big supply arrived at The Cold Dark Room this morning.


----------



## jaizei

I don't know if I could pick one thing to be my "cheese". Maybe Dr. Pepper. 


But then I go off fast food from time to time and basically stop drinking it so I guess it's not that important to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Diet Mountain Dew to me is almost like your sacred CHEESE.


I quite understand how distressing that must have been for you.
Extra points for mentioning cheese.
In capitals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't know if I could pick one thing to be my "cheese". Maybe Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 
> But then I go off fast food from time to time and basically stop drinking it so I guess it's not that important to me.


Cancellation of " Game of Thrones?".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Alan Stewart Konigsburg is of course another famous Alan, now known as Woody Allen.
But which Alan has the worst reputation in Hollywood ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> Sorry to say it, but he's much better looking than you are.
> Or me, come to think of it.




he sure is, even his rear end lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's the caffeine. 
I'm clearly addicted!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cancellation of " Game of Thrones?".



No, I already go 9 months every year without new episodes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's the caffeine.
> I'm clearly addicted!


There are far worse things to be addicted to.
The Cold Dark Room not being one of them.


----------



## jaizei

I see you said 'in Hollywood'; otherwise it's be Alan Davies, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> No, I already go 9 months every year without new episodes.


Hand held technological gizmo's ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I see you said 'in Hollywood'; otherwise it's be Alan Davies, right?


Yep, hence all the questions on Alans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I see you said 'in Hollywood'; otherwise it's be Alan Davies, right?


Met him once, at Malaga airport when the planes had all been grounded due to the Icelandic volcano.
Just said hello and talked about being put up in hotels by the airline. Nice chap.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Met him once, at Malaga airport when the planes had all been grounded due to the Icelandic volcano.
> Just said hello and talked about being put up in hotels by the airline. Nice chap.




there was a great clip on the news about a gentleman views on that eruption, will see if i can find it on that there you tube ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there was a great clip on the news about a gentleman views on that eruption, will see if i can find it on that there you tube ...


I slept on the floor for a while in the airport with wifey and was interviewed by the press.
Told them I was just a bit tired and had a hotel to go to later.
The big news channels and newspapers later showed pictures of hundreds of people asleep in the concourse.
Not true.
I was there and there were maybe 6 other people stuck, the rest had been given free accommodation.
An Arab paper actually showed me and wifey and said how sad and unhappy we were.
Nonsense!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> Sorry to say it, but he's much better looking than you are.
> Or me, come to think of it.


That's not a very nice thing to say considering you can only see the torts butt!


----------



## johnandjade

no joy  ... put politely, the aforementioned chaps holiday was 'disrupted'  by the volcano eruption and asked for his input ... (tea time news) 


...%#*+ icland and the volcano was his reply lol. 


i did find a clip of the local hero though, dont know how far the news spread abot the terrorist attack at Glasgow airport, but this guy john smeaton actully started to kick a burning terrorist! one guy actually tore tendons in his foot doing the same...


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say considering you can only see the torts butt!




BUT it still is lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I slept on the floor for a while in the airport with wifey and was interviewed by the press.
> Told them I was just a bit tired and had a hotel to go to later.
> The big news channels and newspapers later showed pictures of hundreds of people asleep in the concourse.
> Not true.
> I was there and there were maybe 6 other people stuck, the rest had been given free accommodation.
> An Arab paper actually showed me and wifey and said how sad and unhappy we were.
> Nonsense!




i made the scotsman newspaper here, well my picture did. still have it lol, i was about 15 and on a skateboard... i'll post in morning for giggles


----------



## spud's_mum

"GUYSSSS THE ELECTRICITY HAS GONE OUT SO TGE LIGHTS TURNED OFF AND NOW I CANT FIND THE DOOR!!!!!! 
CAN YA LET ME IN PLEASEEEEEE????"


----------



## johnandjade

...retreats into a corner for the night. will not see you all tomorrow as its dark in here


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...retreats into a corner for the night. will not see you all tomorrow as its dark in here


Night Night John, sleep well in your corner!


----------



## spud's_mum

*has fallen asleep waiting outside as no one ever opened the door  *


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> *has fallen asleep waiting outside as no one ever opened the door  *


I'll let you in but I think everyone is sleeping or gone out ! It's very quiet here tonight.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I'll let you in but I think everyone is sleeping or gone out ! It's very quiet here tonight.


Ok, it looks like it's just me and you. 
Now , if you don't mind I'm going to find an armadillo, retreat to a corner and eat chocolate digestive biscuits


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok, it looks like it's just me and you.
> Now , if you don't mind I'm going to find an armadillo, retreat to a corner and eat chocolate digestive biscuits


That's just what I've been eating with a nice cup of tea - the biscuits not the armadillo! Enjoy!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> That's just what I've been eating with a nice cup of tea - the biscuits not the armadillo! Enjoy!


Haha I've eaten half the pack! 
I only got them a short while ago!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha I've eaten half the pack!
> I only got them a short while ago!


They are very moreish. One is never enough!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> They are very moreish. One is never enough!


I keep telling myself "just ONE more"
... I can't stop!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I keep telling myself "just ONE more"
> ... I can't stop!


You're a chocoholic - will have to get Adam to start a support group in here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You're a chocoholic - will have to get Adam to start a support group in here.


I LOVE chocolate.
I go to the shop and buy a big sharing bar of galaxy (cookie crumble) and eat it all on the 2 min walk home!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I LOVE chocolate.
> I go to the shop and buy a big sharing bar of galaxy (cookie crumble) and eat it all on the 2 min walk home!


.....and pretend you didn't buy it?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> .....and pretend you didn't buy it?


Sometimes... But the chocolate around my mouth normally gives it away...


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Sometimes... But the chocolate around my mouth normally gives it away...



Sounds like you shovel it in as fast as you can! You are a chocoholic!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say considering you can only see the torts butt!



Ooops!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no joy  ... put politely, the aforementioned chaps holiday was 'disrupted'  by the volcano eruption and asked for his input ... (tea time news)
> 
> 
> ...%#*+ icland and the volcano was his reply lol.
> 
> 
> i did find a clip of the local hero though, dont know how far the news spread abot the terrorist attack at Glasgow airport, but this guy john smeaton actully started to kick a burning terrorist! one guy actually tore tendons in his foot doing the same...


Yeah, i did see this
Fair play to the guys!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm having a real problem with my mouse or laptop at the moment, its very slow to react.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> BUT it still is lol


And I did say me as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> "GUYSSSS THE ELECTRICITY HAS GONE OUT SO TGE LIGHTS TURNED OFF AND NOW I CANT FIND THE DOOR!!!!!!
> CAN YA LET ME IN PLEASEEEEEE????"


Well, we don't know where the door is either.
_I'_m going to station the one legged pirate on the door to let people in and out
When i catch him.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, we don't know where the door is either.
> _I'_m going to station the one legged pirate on the door to let people in and out
> When i catch him.


Send Tidgy after him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...retreats into a corner for the night. will not see you all tomorrow as its dark in here


Take care. 
I'll give fluffy some supper later.
See you in the morning, i expect.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Send Tidgy after him!


Get her to tort ure him into doing it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're a chocoholic - will have to get Adam to start a support group in here.


I'll put it on the "things to do' list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a real problem with my mouse or laptop at the moment, its very slow to react.


Or is that just you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Send Tidgy after him!


Poor Tidgy's not allowed in The Cold Dark Room.
It's too Cold and Dark and dangerous.
She might get kicked or trodden on.
I'll send a pack of armadillos and the snow leopard after him.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or is that just you ?


Not me no - I may be too fast for my own good though.
There's a delay when I try to navigate around sometimes I 'like' something but nothing happens so I click it again and then find I've unliked it - its driving me mad! Wondered if it's the website but prob my laptop on go slow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Tidgy's not allowed in The Cold Dark Room.
> It's too Cold and Dark and dangerous.
> She might get kicked or trodden on.
> I'll send a pack of armadillos and the snow leopard after him.


I wasn't aware that there is a snow leopard in there... How did I miss that!?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I wasn't aware that there is a snow leopard in there... How did I miss that!?


Just be thankful _*he's*_ missed *you!*


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm going to a party tomorrow to I better get to sleep!
Nighty night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not me no - I may be too fast for my own good though.
> There's a delay when I try to navigate around sometimes I 'like' something but nothing happens so I click it again and then find I've unliked it - its driving me mad! Wondered if it's the website but prob my laptop on go slow.


The website seems fine, maybe your service provider ?
You mean you've deliked some of our posts?
I've done it occasionally, but I usually go back and check and correct it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I wasn't aware that there is a snow leopard in there... How did I miss that!?


I can't remember who brought her, John maybe ?
Don't worry, he only eats carrots, to help him see in the dark.
(the snow leopard, not John.)
(I think John eats mainly cakes).


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to a party tomorrow to I better get to sleep!
> Nighty night!


Is it for friend or family?Have a good time anyway.
NIght Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to a party tomorrow to I better get to sleep!
> Nighty night!


Night night.
Enjoy your party.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear, Lyn's got technical problems.
Everyone else has gone to bed or not arrived yet.
It's Cold and Dark and lonely again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, Lyn's got technical problems.
> Everyone else has gone to bed or not arrived yet.
> It's Cold and Dark and lonely again.


I'm on the phone at the mo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm on the phone at the mo


mo ?
Met Office?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> mo ?
> Met Office?


Yes its been such a good day today ordering more of the same for tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

I'm still on the phone but multi tasking


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea
> swap the l and the n over in Alan
> move L to the end in Levi
> and the vi in front of le also for Levi


Gotcha!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## meech008

Hello all  hope everyone is well. I've just finished cutting buddy's nails......there has got to be a better way to do it. It never ends well


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> no joy  ... put politely, the aforementioned chaps holiday was 'disrupted'  by the volcano eruption and asked for his input ... (tea time news)
> 
> 
> ...%#*+ icland and the volcano was his reply lol.
> 
> 
> i did find a clip of the local hero though, dont know how far the news spread abot the terrorist attack at Glasgow airport, but this guy john smeaton actully started to kick a burning terrorist! one guy actually tore tendons in his foot doing the same...


What language is this young man speaking?!?!??


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Gotcha!!!
> Thanks!!!


Can anyone else see part of my avatar and part of an add in the middle of Beas post or is it just me?


----------



## Lyn W

Its gone now - something weird happening with my laptop !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all  hope everyone is well. I've just finished cutting buddy's nails......there has got to be a better way to do it. It never ends well


I use a flat piece of slightly rough slate so that Tidgy gets a bit of nail and beak trimming when she walks over it or eats off it.
But I still have to trim occasionally.
I hate doing it too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can anyone else see part of my avatar and part of an add in the middle of Beas post or is it just me?


Just you, I think.
You're computer's misbehaving.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just you, I think.
> You're computer's misbehaving.


It certainly is or I'm hallucinating!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I use a flat piece of slightly rough slate so that Tidgy gets a bit of nail and beak trimming when she walks over it or eats off it.
> But I still have to trim occasionally.
> I hate doing it too.


That's a good idea I'll file that for future reference!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a good idea I'll file that for future reference!


You get the rough idea.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You get the rough idea.


You're such a smooth operator!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're such a smooth operator!


It's all tucked away in my memery.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's all tucked away in my memery.


You must get board sometimes
But you're always on edge
Just shows how manic you are


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'll re buff that remark by polishing you off by saying that I quite undersand.


----------



## jaizei

For some reason Magnus von Magnusson popped into my head earlier so now we're watching this


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll re buff that remark by polishing you off by saying that I quite undersand.



And on that note I'm doing a varnishing act!

So Goodnight one and all
Cwtches for everyone - including livestock
and the one legged pirate - he's be hopping mad
if I left him out.
See you all soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> For some reason Magnus von Magnusson popped into my head earlier so now we're watching this


Orange is a beautiful place.
Like the Welsh guys accent. 
In the UK Magnus Magnusson was a presenter, notably of the tricky quiz "Mastermind".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And on that note I'm doing a varnishing act!
> 
> So Goodnight one and all
> Cwtches for everyone - including livestock
> and the one legged pirate - he's be hopping mad
> if I left him out.
> See you all soon!


Layla saeeda, Lyn.
see you tomorrow.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I use a flat piece of slightly rough slate so that Tidgy gets a bit of nail and beak trimming when she walks over it or eats off it.
> But I still have to trim occasionally.
> I hate doing it too.


I should have specified that buddy is the dog haha. I think Earl the Russian would be sooo much easier! It's the worst job


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I should have specified that buddy is the dog haha. I think Earl the Russian would be sooo much easier! It's the worst job


Sorry, Michelle, i was joking,(just for a change).
i remembered that your tortoise was called Earl, so guessed Buddy was the dog. 
A big enough piece of slate would still work though.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Michelle, i was joking,(just for a change).
> i remembered that your tortoise was called Earl, so guessed Buddy was the dog.
> A big enough piece of slate would still work though.


Oh! I'm terrible at jokes haha. I heard that walking dogs on concrete keeps their nails down, but then in the summer it's so hot I don't want to hurt his feet. Maybe I'll just keep a big piece of slate under his food dish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh! I'm terrible at jokes haha. I heard that walking dogs on concrete keeps their nails down, but then in the summer it's so hot I don't want to hurt his feet. Maybe I'll just keep a big piece of slate under his food dish


All done safely now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just a reminder of the current question.
Which Alan (not Woody) has the worst reputation in Hollywood?


----------



## jaizei

Alan Smithee


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a reminder of the current question.
> Which Alan (not Woody) has the worst reputation in Hollywood?


Even though you warned us not woody Allen, it was still the first name to pop in my head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Alan Smithee, indeed.
A name sometimes used when a director disowns a film, either because they'd lost control of the final cut or because the film was too horrendously bad that they didn't want their name attached to it. 
Films include "Hobgoblin 2", " Boggy Creek 3", "Hellraiser 4" and " The O.J. Simpson Story."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Even though you warned us not woody Allen, it was still the first name to pop in my head


Which is slightly worrying, but Cameron's now provided the answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"The Boy on the Dolphin" isn't by Smithee, but it did star the very short matinee idol, Alan Ladd. His co-star was Sophia Loren.
What was interesting about the making of the film ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "The Boy on the Dolphin" isn't by Smithee, but it did star the very short matinee idol, Alan Ladd. His co-star was Sophia Loren.
> What was interesting about the making of the film ?


Sounds interesting


----------



## johnsonnboswell

I thought it was Alan On

(Al-anon)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moderate film apparently, though I haven't seen it
The tagline was terrible, "An adventurous love story that will live until the seas run dry!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I thought it was Alan On
> 
> (Al-anon)


Ha de ha. 
(points).


----------



## johnsonnboswell

You've reminded me of Jack Flanders in Moon Over Morocco.

I think I have it on reel to reel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> You've reminded me of Jack Flanders in Moon Over Morocco.
> 
> I think I have it on reel to reel.


Crikey!
I haven't heard it, but it's very long apparently.
Music by Paul Bowles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very, very Cold and Dark in here tonight.
So lonely. 
I'm going into my corner for a little sleep.
Hopefully someone will speak to me in the morning.
Night night.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very Cold and Dark in here tonight.
> So lonely.
> I'm going into my corner for a little sleep.
> Hopefully someone will speak to me in the morning.
> Night night.


Goodnight  sorry I haven't been much company. Busy day today, not so much tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

annnddddd..... always look on the bright side of life ( inserts whistle noises)
if life seams jolly rotten, there's something you've forgotten! 
and thats to laugh and smile and dance and sing   

mornin all! one embarrassing pic from 2001 of me from the scotsman

.. i had hair :0 !! 

the article was about the towns bid to become a city, for some reason they wanted this picture to go with the story, cant see the link myself


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Is it for friend or family?Have a good time anyway.
> NIght Night


It's a friend.


----------



## spud's_mum

I couldn't get my friend the bag that I wanted to get her as it was out of stock everywhere! 

So instead I got her a giant Millie's cookie! .... But then they spelt her name wrong! I didn't realise till I got home!


They put IsObel not IsAbel


----------



## Lyn W

Wow John, you action man you!
Almost as good as that man behind you jumping up on that plinth!
Wonder if he's the bloke who could jump backwards onto a mantel piece?
Great photo.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I couldn't get my friend the bag that I wanted to get her as it was out of stock everywhere!
> 
> So instead I got her a giant Millie's cookie! .... But then they spelt her name wrong! I didn't realise till I got home!
> View attachment 142403
> 
> They put IsObel not IsAbel


I doubt she would notice it, but if it bothers you, you can buy some squirty icing from Tesco and just add a bit like the a in 'happy'
Personally if you were going to spend more money on me I would rather you spent the extra couple of quid that will cost on some bubble bath or a little bunch of flowers or a box of maltesers etc. Don't worry about it. It will all get eaten.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'm off to the recycling centre -see you all later have a good day!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Right I'm off to the recycling centre -see you all later have a good day!




don't forget to take the bills!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> don't forget to take the bills!


They are shredded or burned, just lots of garden stuff today - trying to improve Lolas's enclosure.


----------



## meech008

Good morning all! It's a rainy dreary day here but it's one I can enjoy at home


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Good morning all! It's a rainy dreary day here but it's one I can enjoy at home


Morning Michelle
It was a beautiful morning here but clouded over again now, hopefully it will stay dry though.
What are you going to do with your day off?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Morning Michelle
> It was a beautiful morning here but clouded over again now, hopefully it will stay dry though.
> What are you going to do with your day off?


I am going to brush Buddy out now that he's dry and fluffy from his bath and clean up the house. We have dinner with Ben's parents tonight so I'll make banana pudding to take. Other than that, just putter about the house cleaning and laundry and what not. Successful trip to the recycling center?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I am going to brush Buddy out now that he's dry and fluffy from his bath and clean up the house. We have dinner with Ben's parents tonight so I'll make banana pudding to take. Other than that, just putter about the house cleaning and laundry and what not. Successful trip to the recycling center?


Sounds like a busy day for you,
Yes lots of garden waste disposed of.
I have a lot of pea gravel that I have taken up but will advertise that on our Freecycle website.
I'm sure someone can use it.
Its hard trying to get all of it up though - even with a sieve.
I think I may just put some weed barrier cloth down and dump a lot of soil on it.
These torts keep us busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Goodnight  sorry I haven't been much company. Busy day today, not so much tomorrow


That's okay, Michelle.
I do understand that, strange as it may be, people do have lives outside of ;
The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> annnddddd..... always look on the bright side of life ( inserts whistle noises)
> if life seams jolly rotten, there's something you've forgotten!
> and thats to laugh and smile and dance and sing
> 
> mornin all! one embarrassing pic from 2001 of me from the scotsman
> View attachment 142401
> .. i had hair :0 !!
> 
> the article was about the towns bid to become a city, for some reason they wanted this picture to go with the story, cant see the link myself


City streets are full of people with hair on skateboards?
If you're feeling in the dumps,
Don't be silly chumps,
Just purse your lips and whistle that's the thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I couldn't get my friend the bag that I wanted to get her as it was out of stock everywhere!
> 
> So instead I got her a giant Millie's cookie! .... But then they spelt her name wrong! I didn't realise till I got home!
> View attachment 142403
> 
> They put IsObel not IsAbel


Oops! 
The best thing to do would be to get your friend to change her name by deed poll before the party.
Then it would be correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow John, you action man you!
> Almost as good as that man behind you jumping up on that plinth!
> Wonder if he's the bloke who could jump backwards onto a mantel piece?
> Great photo.


C B Fry?
Doesn't look like him.
His successor, I suppose.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a busy day for you,
> Yes lots of garden waste disposed of.
> I have a lot of pea gravel that I have taken up but will advertise that on our Freecycle website.
> I'm sure someone can use it.
> Its hard trying to get all of it up though - even with a sieve.
> I think I may just put some weed barrier cloth down and dump a lot of soil on it.
> These torts keep us busy.


That they do! We've been building an outdoor enclosure for Earl and it is an adventure haha


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay, Michelle.
> I do understand that, strange as it may be, people do have lives outside of ;
> The Cold Dark Room.


Have a good nights sleep?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning all! It's a rainy dreary day here but it's one I can enjoy at home


Morning, Michelle.
Have a super day chilling out!


----------



## Lyn W

Right - time for me to be busy, busy, busy again!
I only popped in to see if there was any news form Ed about Chester and Bertha
but may be too early yet.
So see you later Michelle and John
....and hello and goodbye, Adam! Catch up with you in a while too
so don't run too fast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Have a good nights sleep?


Yes, just four hours. Plenty for me.
Been busy with monocotyledon classification again this morn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right - time for me to be busy, busy, busy again!
> I only popped in to see if there was any news form Ed about Chester and Bertha
> but may be too early yet.
> So see you later Michelle and John
> ....and hello and goodbye, Adam! Catch up with you in a while too
> so don't run too fast!


Very unlikely that I will be running anywhere, ever.
See you in a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just peeked my head in looking for Gillian. Sorry if the light bothered any of you.
> I'll be back at around 2:30 EST to try and catch up.


Sorry wasn't around, Ed. Left the CDR to take my BELOVED OLI for a 'walk.' The poor thing is getting so bored at home. And so am I.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian.
> Just missed you last night.
> You were up early.
> Trouble sleeping again?
> Hope you and Oli are well this afternoon.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all all.

Yes, a bit of trouble with sleeping. Am rather worried, so sleep just will NOT come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Gillian, sorry to hear you're not sleeping so well again.
I'm good, wifey's asleep as she also had a problem sleeping last night.
Tidgy's digging holes in her substrate, happy as can be.
And I'm on top of the world, thanks.
If you need an ear, you're welcome to PM me, as you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all all.
> 
> Yes, a bit of trouble with sleeping. Am rather worried, so sleep just will NOT come.


Speak soon I hope.
(and see the post above if you haven't already.)
Oh, yes.
You have.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, sorry to hear you're not sleeping so well again.
> I'm good, wifey's asleep as she also had a problem sleeping last night.
> Tidgy's digging holes in her substrate, happy as can be.
> And I'm on top of the world, thanks.
> If you need an ear, you're welcome to PM me, as you know.


Thanks so much your usual understanding and kindness Adam. Appreciate both.

Will PM you immediately as I need MLLIONS OF EARS-not just an ear. Thank you, and love to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In "The Boy on the Dolphin", because Alan Ladd was so short and Sophia Loren wasn't, they had Lauren walking about in a trench or Ladd standing on a box to make them appear closer in height.
Ladd remarked that working with Sophia Loren was like "being bombarded by watermelons."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your usual understanding and kindness Adam. Appreciate both.
> 
> Will PM you immediately as I need MLLIONS OF EARS-not just an ear. Thank you, and love to all.


I only have two, Gillian, and i'm deaf in one of those, but you're welcome to it.
Wifey's ears are closed in sleep and Tidgy's not much of a listener when she's in digging mode.
You'll have to get the other millions minus 1 from elsewhere I'm afraid.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

*TO everybody!
MESSAGE everyone tell me your favourite animals!!!!
FROM Tortoisegirl5 *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What would you do with a pair of Alans?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I dunno- is this a joke?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I have 2 ULTIMATE  favourite animals: wolves and snow leopards!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> *TO everybody!
> MESSAGE everyone tell me your favourite animals!!!!
> FROM Tortoisegirl5 *


Good afternoon, Tortoisegirl5.
Excluding tortoises, of course, and armadillos, that are very popular and useful in The Cold Dark Room, I would have to say crinoids, I think.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I have 2 ULTIMATE  favourite animals: wolves and snow leopards!!!


sadly, they are both endangered.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I dunno- is this a joke?


No, not a joke.
There are questions In the Cold Dark Room for extra points.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Tortoisegirl5.
> Excluding tortoises, of course, and armadillos, that are very popular and useful in The Cold Dark Room, I would have to say crinoids, I think.


I have never heard of a crinoid- of course I love torts also!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not a joke.
> There are questions In the Cold Dark Room for extra points.


oh yeah, I forgot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I have 2 ULTIMATE  favourite animals: wolves and snow leopards!!!


There is a snow leopard in here, currently trying to find the one legged pirate.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

does anybody else get ads ON other peoples posts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> sadly, they are both endangered.....


The grey wolf, Canis lupus is not endangered, though it's range has been greatly reduced. 
Still very common in many areas and beginning to spread again.
Some subspecies are rarer than others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I have never heard of a crinoid- of course I love torts also!








Crinoids.


----------



## johnandjade

wee quick vist to cheer my self up... bloomin' boss been in all day again . only an hr till beer time!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> does anybody else get ads ON other peoples posts?


I don't, but Lyn had a problem with it last night, I believe.
Might be worth asking admin.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, sorry to hear you're not sleeping so well again.
> I'm good, wifey's asleep as she also had a problem sleeping last night.
> Tidgy's digging holes in her substrate, happy as can be.
> And I'm on top of the world, thanks.
> If you need an ear, you're welcome to PM me, as you know.


I sent you a PM a minute ago.


----------



## Gillian M

tortoisegirl5 said:


> does anybody else get ads ON other peoples posts?


Yes I have been getting them too lately.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

@Lyn W the sun is shining in the UK!!! Beastie has been out for 6 hours and he's still walking around!
That's the longest this year


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> @Lyn W the sun is shining in the UK!!! Beastie has been out for 6 hours and he's still walking around!
> That's the longest this year


And @johnandjade you too understand how much of a big deal this is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wee quick vist to cheer my self up... bloomin' boss been in all day again . only an hr till beer time!!!


That'll pass quickly.
You off at the weekend ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I sent you a PM a minute ago.


Yep, got it
Replied.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> @Lyn W the sun is shining in the UK!!! Beastie has been out for 6 hours and he's still walking around!
> That's the longest this year


Hurray!
We actually had a bit of rain last night.
Shocking behaviour.
Glad you and Beastie finally get some decent UVB!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crinoids.


woah! they are absoulutely BEAUTIFULL! They are like twinkling stars!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The grey wolf, Canis lupus is not endangered, though it's range has been greatly reduced.
> Still very common in many areas and beginning to spread again.
> Some subspecies are rarer than others.


I am glad they are not endangered, and I wish they would introduce them into the UK, like they are doing with beavers....


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!
> We actually had a bit of rain last night.
> Shocking behaviour.
> Glad you and Beastie finally get some decent UVB!


Don't you enjoy it when it rains? Will help the weeds grow 
I have friends that live in Spain and they say rain is welcome lol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> woah! they are absoulutely BEAUTIFULL! They are like twinkling stars!


I love them and fossil ones, too.
They are related to starfish and sea urchins.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I am glad they are not endangered, and I wish they would introduce them into the UK, like they are doing with beavers....


There's been talk of trying it out in Scotland, but that was a long time ago.
The beavers are still on trial, if they do more good than harm, they will be allowed to stay, otherwise, they will be removed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Don't you enjoy it when it rains? Will help the weeds grow
> I have friends that live in Spain and they say rain is welcome lol!


Yes, I do love the rain actually, as long as it rains at night or in winter it's good!
I love petrichor, the smell of dry earth when it rains.
One of my favourites.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> And @johnandjade you too understand how much of a big deal this is



sure do! still hasn't got over the 20's on the west cost though so fido is still grounded


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'll pass quickly.
> You off at the weekend ?




FREEDOM!!! ... untill tomorrow only 0830 - 1230 though so not to bad, plus its overtime pay


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> FREEDOM!!! ... untill tomorrow only 0830 - 1230 though so not to bad, plus its overtime pay


Oh, yeah, forgive my memory.
Half day on Saturday.
Still, overtime rates make it a lot easier.


----------



## johnandjade

how are we all today? i managed to find the one legged pirate still running round in circles.. i got a pic  ....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, just four hours. Plenty for me.
> Been busy with monocotyledon classification again this morn.


Hmmm........... CDR or Monocotyledon classification?
That must have been quite a dichotomy for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we all today? i managed to find the one legged pirate still running round in circles.. i got a pic  ....
> View attachment 142432


Yeah, I see him!
Not Johnny Depp after all.


----------



## johnandjade

beautiful night here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm........... CDR or Monocotyledon classification?
> That must have been quite a dichotomy for you.


Yeah, i was quite divided as well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I see him!
> Not Johnny Depp after all.




could have been donnie darko


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beautiful night here
> View attachment 142435


That's lovely.
Hope you get plenty more this summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could have been donnie darko


That's a good movie.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> @Lyn W the sun is shining in the UK!!! Beastie has been out for 6 hours and he's still walking around!
> That's the longest this year


Congratulations!!!! About time!
We haven't had 6 hours of sunshine in Wales unfortunately - it's been warmish but overcast since about 1 pm
Lola only likes to be out for about 2 hours at a time and then he starts trying to scale and barge the side of his enclosure and wants to be in again. Strange creature! I think he's been in so long he's become institortionalised!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a good movie.




one of my favs, the extended version (naturally). its to be nice all weekend i think but not warm enough for fido to go out... im thinking of running an extension cord out and knocking up a stand for his bulb for a 'play pen'


----------



## johnandjade

ok... what do you get if you push a piano down a coal pit???

.. A FLAT MINER :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of my favs, the extended version (naturally). its to be nice all weekend i think but not warm enough for fido to go out... im thinking of running an extension cord out and knocking up a stand for his bulb for a 'play pen'


Good idea.
Tidgy loves to be outside, but like Lola, only for an hour or two at a time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An don't forget the current question, folks.
What do you do with a pair of Alans?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, i was quite divided as well.


I was worried you might have a split personality


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An don't forget the current question, folks.
> What do you do with a pair of Alans?


wear them?
wash them?
fly them from a flagpole?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was worried you might have a split personality


No, of course I don't.
Nor do I.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea.
> Tidgy loves to be outside, but like Lola, only for an hour or two at a time.




this is the first 'summer' we've had fido so dont want to miss the chance. only spare light fitting i have handy is plastic but i guess will be ok for couple hrs supervised? me, i LOVE the sun 



cheers!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, of course I don't.
> Nor do I.


You should have group therapy - by yourself!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An don't forget the current question, folks.
> What do you do with a pair of Alans?




...trouble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> wear them?
> wash them?
> fly them from a flagpole?


Indeed any of the above would be appropriate.
It's Cockney rhyming slang.
Alan Whickers.
Knickers.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You should have group therapy - by yourself!




aww miss lyns on fire tonight!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this is the first 'summer' we've had fido so dont want to miss the chance. only spare light fitting i have handy is plastic but i guess will be ok for couple hrs supervised? me, i LOVE the sun
> View attachment 142438
> 
> 
> cheers!


Sometimes the ground temp in an area that catches the sun can be higher than the air temp. Fido may be ok. Do you have a temp gun or can you lay a thermometer on the ground to check


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> aww miss lyns on fire tonight!


I thought I could smell smoke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this is the first 'summer' we've had fido so dont want to miss the chance. only spare light fitting i have handy is plastic but i guess will be ok for couple hrs supervised? me, i LOVE the sun
> View attachment 142438
> 
> 
> cheers!


Cheers, mate!
I love the sun, but not when it's actually shining on me!
I love heat, not direct sunshine. 
Love sitting in the shade.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sometimes the ground temp in an area that catches the sun can be higher than the air temp. Fido may be ok. Do you have a temp gun or can you lay a thermometer on the ground to check




great idea  , I always er on side of caution and go by lowest temp. had heat gun but bloomin thing broke so it go recycled lol. yeah i'll take a meter out fidos house and hopfully get him out tomorrow. I'm going to enjoy a wee bask myself in the local park just now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> aww miss lyns on fire tonight!


That's just her brain overheating.
A bit of sunshine and too much thinking.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> great idea  , I always er on side of caution and go by lowest temp. had heat gun but bloomin thing broke so it go recycled lol. yeah i'll take a meter out fidos house and hopfully get him out tomorrow. I'm going to enjoy a wee bask myself in the local park just now


Very nice - make the most of it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheers, mate!
> I love the sun, but not when it's actually shining on me!
> I love heat, not direct sunshine.
> Love sitting in the shade.




we have a saying here, 'suns oot, guns oot!' not actual guns, the biceps lol. its soo true fisrt chink of sunlight and its skinny albino bodies everywhere


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great idea  , I always er on side of caution and go by lowest temp. had heat gun but bloomin thing broke so it go recycled lol. yeah i'll take a meter out fidos house and hopfully get him out tomorrow. I'm going to enjoy a wee bask myself in the local park just now


Sitting in the park drinking lagers ?
Oh those were the days!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sitting in the park drinking lagers ?
> Oh those were the days!







, its a 5min walk from the flat, and on jades way home so she can come drag me away lol


----------



## johnandjade

what kind of tort is always in a hurry???

...a 'russian'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have a saying here, 'suns oot, guns oot!' not actual guns, the biceps lol. its soo true fisrt chink of sunlight and its skinny albino bodies everywhere


And the next day, skinny lobster coloured bodies abound.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations!!!! About time!
> We haven't had 6 hours of sunshine in Wales unfortunately - it's been warmish but overcast since about 1 pm
> Lola only likes to be out for about 2 hours at a time and then he starts trying to scale and barge the side of his enclosure and wants to be in again. Strange creature! I think he's been in so long he's become institortionalised!


Aww that's rubbish. I make the assumption that if where I am is sunny then the rest on the UK will be sunnier! 
It depends with beastie I think he's been climatised in a weird way. He thinks that if it's over 25 then he will sit in the shade and look around. Whereas if it's under 25 he goes mental and just walks around for hours until I bring him back in!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sitting in the park drinking lagers ?
> Oh those were the days!


I don't like lager I'm more of a scrumpy gal myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what kind of tort is always in a hurry???
> 
> ...a 'russian'


Or a gallopagus.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 142443
> 
> 
> , its a 5min walk from the flat, and on jades way home so she can come drag me away lol


Wow that's a fancy fountain - thought you were in Red Square there for a minute
I love the walruses (walrii) walrus x4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't like lager I'm more of a scrumpy gal myself.


I used to be in my west country days, but can't get any form of cider here.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Can I ask you guys a tort related question?
Is it ok to feed Mediterranean torts a small strawberry once a week? 
Reason I ask is I actually do that and was advised by someone on this forum that that's the best way to give your tort the small doze of protein they require. Then I read on another post you shouldn't do that at all and I'm now terrified that I've been giving my baby beast stuff that's not good for him! I've tried soo hard as well to make sure that he has an amazing diet


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Can I ask you guys a tort related question?
> Is it ok to feed Mediterranean torts a small strawberry once a week?
> Reason I ask is I actually do that and was advised by someone on this forum that that's the best way to give your tort the small doze of protein they require. Then I read on another post you shouldn't do that at all and I'm now terrified that I've been giving my baby beast stuff that's not good for him! I've tried soo hard as well to make sure that he has an amazing diet


Sorry I know that it's unrelated to the usual cold dark room banter! It's just that I trust everyone on this thread and don't think you would judge if I've messed it up!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww that's rubbish. I make the assumption that if where I am is sunny then the rest on the UK will be sunnier!
> It depends with beastie I think he's been climatised in a weird way. He thinks that if it's over 25 then he will sit in the shade and look around. Whereas if it's under 25 he goes mental and just walks around for hours until I bring him back in!


I think Lola just likes the security of his room, I have to hide when I check on him cos as soon as he sees me he wants in. If I put my hands down he will come and stand between them and wait for lift off. Don't know why I'm bothering to improve his outside enclosure!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to be in my west country days, but can't get any form of cider here.


Now that I would like to have seen - you as a scrumpy gal!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I think Lola just likes the security of his room, I have to hide when I check on him cos as soon as he sees me he wants in. If I put my hands down he will come and stand between them and wait for lift off. Don't know why I'm bothering to improve his outside enclosure!


Aw that's so cute  beastie only chases me when he thinks I have food lol. 
Maybe when her enclosure outside is done she will feed more secure? Does she have many hides in her current outdoor enclosure?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's so cute  beastie only chases me when he thinks I have food lol.
> Maybe when her enclosure outside is done she will feed more secure? Does she have many hides in her current outdoor enclosure?


Yes a couple and under plants but he doesn't spend much time in them.
Re the strawberry - I think once in a while is fine I don't know anything about the protein in them but if you check TTT I'm assuming it will say OK in moderation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Can I ask you guys a tort related question?
> Is it ok to feed Mediterranean torts a small strawberry once a week?
> Reason I ask is I actually do that and was advised by someone on this forum that that's the best way to give your tort the small doze of protein they require. Then I read on another post you shouldn't do that at all and I'm now terrified that I've been giving my baby beast stuff that's not good for him! I've tried soo hard as well to make sure that he has an amazing diet


Mediterranean species don't need fruit at all.
It isn't good for them, but one small strawberry a week is not going to do any harm.
Beastie will get all the protein he needs from a balanced diet.
Tortoises don't need treats.
Having said that, I do give Tidgy naughty treats occasionally because she likes them so much.
It's like chocolate. No good reason to give it to kids other than that they love it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the next day, skinny lobster coloured bodies abound.


 

including myself


----------



## Lyn W

I gave Lola a slither of tomato today which is a very rare treat for him and he almost took my hand off! Then he went around sniffing the air for all he was worth trying to find more.

I have to go and return my sister's dog now - and they are treating me to an Indian meal tonight as a thank you so I don't have to slave over a hot microwave again.

I will see you all anon.
Bye for Now!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's a fancy fountain - thought you were in Red Square there for a minute
> I love the walruses (walrii) walrus x4




fountain gardens, paisley. not really worth a google but bit of history behind it lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Sorry I know that it's unrelated to the usual cold dark room banter! It's just that I trust everyone on this thread and don't think you would judge if I've messed it up!


Course not.
Cold Dark Roomers support each other.
Speaking of which, good thoughts from The Cold Dark Room going out to our friends Cowboy Ken and Ed Zeropilot.
May they both return to us soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fountain gardens, paisley. not really worth a google but bit of history behind it lol


It looks a lovely place!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Course not.
> Cold Dark Roomers support each other.
> Speaking of which, good thoughts from The Col Dark Room going out to our friends Cowboy Ken and Ed Zeropilot.
> May they both return to us soon.


Seconded!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I gave Lola a slither of tomato today which is a very rare treat for him and he almost took my hand off! Then he went around sniffing the air for all he was worth trying to find more.
> 
> I have to go and return my sister's dog now - and they are treating me to an Indian meal tonight as a thank you so I don't have to slave over a hot microwave again.
> 
> I will see you all anon.
> Bye for Now!




think thats what we are getting for tea as well


----------



## Lyn W

I'm really going now..Ta ra!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now that I would like to have seen - you as a scrumpy gal!


It's those Somerset smocks and what with these Moroccan dresses, i'm beginning to get a bit worried.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I gave Lola a slither of tomato today which is a very rare treat for him and he almost took my hand off! Then he went around sniffing the air for all he was worth trying to find more.
> 
> I have to go and return my sister's dog now - and they are treating me to an Indian meal tonight as a thank you so I don't have to slave over a hot microwave again.
> 
> I will see you all anon.
> Bye for Now!


Enjoy your Indian, Lyn.
Tidgy's the same, a bit of something lovely and she spends twenty minutes looking for more.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Course not.
> Cold Dark Roomers support each other.
> Speaking of which, good thoughts from The Cold Dark Room going out to our friends Cowboy Ken and Ed Zeropilot.
> May they both return to us soon.




here here! bad times  say it happens in 3's as well


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It looks a lovely place!




i wanna buy tons of soap powder, and well you can guess the rest


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's those Somerset smocks and what with these Moroccan dresses, i'm beginning to get a bit worried.




least its not spandex


----------



## johnandjade

i need to retreat just now as well, but shall return to feed fluffy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> here here! bad times  say it happens in 3's as well


No, no, no.
I really, really hope in The Cold Dark Room it doesn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> least its not spandex


Nowt wrong with spandex.
Feels great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i need to retreat just now as well, but shall return to feed fluffy


see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@kirsty Johnston 
Did you see my post about strawberries above?
Basically, if you and Beastie are happy with it as an occasional pleasure, go for it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> see you later.




I couldn't find my way out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I couldn't find my way out


Tricky, isn't it ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> this is the first 'summer' we've had fido so dont want to miss the chance. only spare light fitting i have handy is plastic but i guess will be ok for couple hrs supervised? me, i LOVE the sun
> View attachment 142438
> 
> 
> cheers!


Don't let some people see you drinking " Bud " they call it rice beer !But have one for me !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I posted another example of Cockney rhyming slang, which is an example of when it moves on one, over on Pretend Chat a while back.
So for those of you who missed it.
What is a Listerine ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't let some people see you drinking " Bud " they call it rice beer !But have one for me !




had a few gramps  ! the domestic beer here is not up to much, but i know what your saying... I really hope to get a row for it soon, it'll mean things are looking up


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nowt wrong with spandex.
> Feels great.




i did do a good fredie mercury one night....





before, during and after :/


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love them and fossil ones, too.
> They are related to starfish and sea urchins.


there is a foresty place where I live, and there is a river I always climb in, and I find LOADS of fossils in there, they are in really good condition too. I'm kind of a collector now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> there is a foresty place where I live, and there is a river I always climb in, and I find LOADS of fossils in there, they are in really good condition too. I'm kind of a collector now!


Do you know what kinds they are ?


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I do love the rain actually, as long as it rains at night or in winter it's good!
> I love petrichor, the smell of dry earth when it rains.
> One of my favourites.


I love the rain too. It makes a really calming noise, and it is refreshing!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you know what kinds they are ?


there are lots of sticks, to ferns, to big reeds, and we got some petrified tree bark, and you can see all the nooks and crannies in them! I don't know exactly what species- but I will find out.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i did do a good fredie mercury one night....
> View attachment 142478
> View attachment 142479
> View attachment 142480
> 
> 
> before, during and after :/


Splendid!
I'll have to sort out some of my old photos.
Cold Dark Room beware!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, got it
> Replied.


Hi. And thanks your reply. Sent you another one a few minutes ago.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

one of my neighbours has cut their hedge, and I have stopped to look out of the window for a minute to smell the leaves. I have always loved that smell. It reminds me of running through the woods. He is using a chainsaw, and it is old and makes a nice whirr noise- like when you hear the buzz of a bee.
not to be poetic, but it is true.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> I'll have to sort out some of my old photos.
> Cold Dark Room beware!




i have worse


----------



## tortoisegirl5

it is twilight right now. My favourite time of the day. There are lots of clouds in the sky, but it hasn't rained since last week or something, so it will probably rain soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> one of my neighbours has cut their hedge, and I have stopped to look out of the window for a minute to smell the leaves. I have always loved that smell. It reminds me of running through the woods. He is using a chainsaw, and it is old and makes a nice whirr noise- like when you hear the buzz of a bee.
> not to be poetic, but it is true.


Nicely put.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I asked a friend if the summer holidays were just an excuse to buy lemonade, but sadly they said no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have worse


Me too.
Much, much worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I asked a friend if the summer holidays were just an excuse to buy lemonade, but sadly they said no.


Summer hols are about a lot more than lemonade.
Collecting fossils for a start.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I bought a pick'n'mix bag from the sweet shop the other day for my friends at a party, it had one of those gummy pizzas in it, they loved it! Somehow buying presents makes me happy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I bought a pick'n'mix bag from the sweet shop the other day for my friends at a party, it had one of those gummy pizzas in it, they loved it! Somehow buying presents makes me happy!


Giving is often better than receiving.
No that's rubbish, everybody give me presents!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Summer hols are about a lot more than lemonade.
> Collecting fossils for a start.


yeah, but I have only ever had lemonade in the cold dark room. ( hols are about fun too, fossils, woods, animals, beaches, museums, art galleries, playing with friends, going on train journeys, etc- that is what _I _have done so far.... ooh! the possibilitys!!!)


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Giving is often better than receiving.
> No that's rubbish, everybody give me presents!


you are lucky, and yeah, me too!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only have two, Gillian, and i'm deaf in one of those, but you're welcome to it.
> Wifey's ears are closed in sleep and Tidgy's not much of a listener when she's in digging mode.
> You'll have to get the other millions minus 1 from elsewhere I'm afraid.


Where from? China maybe, with the population they have? But I need LISTENING ears, not just ears.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> yeah, but I have only ever had lemonade in the cold dark room. ( hols are about fun too, fossils, woods, animals, beaches, museums, art galleries, playing with friends, going on train journeys, etc- that is what _I _have done so far.... ooh! the possibilitys!!!)


Very productive and fun.
And still weeks to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Where from? China maybe, with the population they have? But I need LISTENING ears, not just ears.


Well, you'll just have to talk to my one ear millions of times!
Crikey!


----------



## tortoisegirl5

I checked up why I was getting those ads, and my computer went slow and confused, but I checked it up and it turns out the web was busy.
poor old pete! (I call me pc pete- pete the pc, and yes I know I am weird, I get bullied for being weird.)


----------



## tortoisegirl5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very productive and fun.
> And still weeks to go!


I know, so EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you'll just have to talk to my one ear millions of times!
> Crikey!


So it seems. Better than nothing, and why be so GREEDY?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So it seems. Better than nothing, and why be so GREEDY?


Helpful, Gillian, I am never greedy.
Except when it comes to cheese.
And presents.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Helpful, Gillian, I am never greedy.
> Except when it comes to cheese.
> And presents.


I was talking about myself, not you.


----------



## tortoisegirl5

tortoise girl said:and yes I know I am weird, I get bullied for being weird.
now she says: I also get bullied for no apparent reason, and beat up.


----------



## Moozillion

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I checked up why I was getting those ads, and my computer went slow and confused, but I checked it up and it turns out the web was busy.
> poor old pete! (I call me pc pete- pete the pc, and yes I know I am weird, I get bullied for being weird.)


My hubby and I like to name things too: his car is Gomez, mine is Katherine (NOT named for the Duchess of Cambridge, although I find her very interesting!). Some of the larger trees in our yard are Wanda (a willow oak) and Cloteal (a bald cypress). 

One of my favorite quotes is from Nietzsche: "And those who were seen dancing were thought insane by those who could not hear the music."


----------



## johnandjade

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I checked up why I was getting those ads, and my computer went slow and confused, but I checked it up and it turns out the web was busy.
> poor old pete! (I call me pc pete- pete the pc, and yes I know I am weird, I get bullied for being weird.)




ther is a new laptop that sings to you... it's called 'a dell' . 

weird is awesome, welcom to the cold dark room . be yourself and  , it confuses people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I was talking about myself, not you.


Oh, sorry.
_I_'m sure you're not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortoisegirl5 said:


> tortoise girl said:and yes I know I am weird, I get bullied for being weird.
> now she says: I also get bullied for no apparent reason, and beat up.


Some people are just horrible.
Sad, but true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My hubby and I like to name things too: his car is Gomez, mine is Katherine (NOT named for the Duchess of Cambridge, although I find her very interesting!). Some of the larger trees in our yard are Wanda (a willow oak) and Cloteal (a bald cypress).
> 
> One of my favorite quotes is from Nietzsche: "And those who were seen dancing were thought insane by those who could not hear the music."


My geological hammer is Harry but otherwise only my ties have names.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ther is a new laptop that sings to you... it's called 'a dell' .
> 
> weird is awesome, welcom to the cold dark room . be yourself and  , it confuses people


Absolutely.
Being different and even odd is welcomed in The Cold Dark Room. 
Confusion is good.
This is where the so called 'not cool kids' hang out.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mediterranean species don't need fruit at all.
> It isn't good for them, but one small strawberry a week is not going to do any harm.
> Beastie will get all the protein he needs from a balanced diet.
> Tortoises don't need treats.
> Having said that, I do give Tidgy naughty treats occasionally because she likes them so much.
> It's like chocolate. No good reason to give it to kids other than that they love it.


So I know this sounds a little silly but I knew I couldn't feed fruit but I thought 1 small strawberry was good for them providing it was once a week. I was just new to having a tortoise at the time and listened to bad advice 
I'll stop feeding him his wee strawberry - I don't think he likes it much anyway lol. I have read that clover is higher in protein that most other weeds and I usually give a small handful once a week so hopefully that's sufficient enough 
I feel really stupid lol... arghhh!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Seconded!


And thirded lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

tortoisegirl5 said:


> tortoise girl said:and yes I know I am weird, I get bullied for being weird.
> now she says: I also get bullied for no apparent reason, and beat up.


There's nothing wrong with being a little different. I too used to get bullied - I was known as the weird girl who used to listen to heavy mental music and they used to do anything to make me feel sooo bad about myself. Now I look back and realise they were the losers 
Always remember that most people that bully are unhappy with thereselves and take it out on others
You have loads of friends here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> So I know this sounds a little silly but I knew I couldn't feed fruit but I thought 1 small strawberry was good for them providing it was once a week. I was just new to having a tortoise at the time and listened to bad advice
> I'll stop feeding him his wee strawberry - I don't think he likes it much anyway lol. I have read that clover is higher in protein that most other weeds and I usually give a small handful once a week so hopefully that's sufficient enough
> I feel really stupid lol... arghhh!


Don't feel stupid, i still give Tidgy tomato occasionally, because she loves it so.
AND she gets a single segment of satsuma at Christmas.
But if beastie doesn't like the strawberry, then yes, clover"s good. 
Don't forget that tortoises shouldn't get too much protein, so clover in moderation is good, but not too much! 
And don't feed clover after a frost.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't feel stupid, i still give Tidgy tomato occasionally, because she loves it so.
> AND she gets a single segment of satsuma at Christmas.
> But if beastie doesn't like the strawberry, then yes, clover"s good.
> Don't forget that tortoises shouldn't get too much protein, so clover in moderation is good, but not too much!
> And don't feed clover after a frost.


Oh no I know they only need a little  but didn't realise clover was slightly higher in protein than other weeds (just found out on TTT). So I'm just going to take away the strawberry and do nothing else. He's fed only weeds although sometimes if I have kale or rocket left over from my tea I'll give it to him. But it's only ever a couple of times a month at best


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i did do a good fredie mercury one night....
> View attachment 142478
> View attachment 142479
> View attachment 142480
> 
> 
> before, during and after :/


I've done the French Maid outfit too - but it looks much better on you


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> I'll have to sort out some of my old photos.
> Cold Dark Room beware!


Don't show us the 'You can leave your hat on' pictures for goodness sake!


----------



## Lyn W

tortoisegirl5 said:


> it is twilight right now. My favourite time of the day. There are lots of clouds in the sky, but it hasn't rained since last week or something, so it will probably rain soon.


You're obviously not in the UK then!?


----------



## Lyn W

HELLOEE! Honies I'm home!

All quiet on the western front here so I'll go and pester some other threads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't show us the 'You can leave your hat on' pictures for goodness sake!


That might be a bit much for the family friendly Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i'm back.
Wifey wanted to watch a poltergeist program, so we did.
She liked it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm back.
> Wifey wanted to watch a poltergeist program, so we did.
> She liked it.


I bet that was quite moving to watch


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guysssss 
How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet that was quite moving to watch[/QUOT]
> That's the spirit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guysssss
> How is everyone?


Hi Spud's mum.
Good party?
I'm good, just been watching some comedy.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Spud's mum.
> Good party?
> I'm good, just been watching some comedy.


Yeah, it was great!
We went horse racing and I bet £2 on a horse and won £18 back. I wish I put all my money on that horse haha!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the spirit!


Stop making a spectrecle of yourself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, it was great!
> We went horse racing and I bet £2 on a horse and won £18 back. I wish I put all my money on that horse haha!


Wow!
9 to 1 is really good odds. 
Perhaps we could organize armadillo races in The Cold Dark Room.
Trouble is in seeing who won.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Stop making a spectrecle of youreself


i'm in full possession of myself, thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm in full possession of myself, thank you.


Well I think you should give up the ghost


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I think you should give up the ghost


Spooken like a true friend!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spooken like a true friend!


I know exactly what you're thinking because I can see right through you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know exactly what you're thinking because I can see right through you.


Well you should be able to see what I had for dinner then - ghoulash.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you should be able to see what I had for dinner then - ghoulash.


Did you have lots of Boos! with that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Djinn and tonic.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> 9 to 1 is really good odds.
> Perhaps we could organize armadillo races in The Cold Dark Room.
> Trouble is in seeing who won.


I know, We will paint the armadillos in different coloured glow in the dark paints so we can identify them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I know, We will paint the armadillos in different coloured glow in the dark paints so we can identify them!


Good plan, but we still need a light source to make them glow, unless we use radioactive paint!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Djinn and tonic.


How super - natural for you to drink those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How super - natural for you to drink those.


You forget; I'm a genieus.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You forget; I'm a genieus.


You may be able to go to hospital to have an apparition to correct that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You may be able to go to hospital to have an apparition to correct that


But it might cost moanie !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it might cost moanie !


You could pay with sparkly things - after all demons are a ghoul's best fiend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could pay with sparkly things - after all demons are a ghoul's best fiend


You're wight, I'll get some in de vil lage.


----------



## Lyn W

How do Scottish ghosts learn to surf?
On a Wee G-Board
and with that I am frightfully sorry but I am going to exorcise my right to leave at any time,
and take myself off to bed.
So goodnight Adam and any one lurking on the corners,
Thanks for the fun!
Night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How do Scottish ghosts learn to surf?
> On a Wee G-Board
> and with that I am frightfully sorry but I am going to exorcise my right to leave at any time,
> and take myself off to bed.
> So goodnight Adam and any one lurking on the corners,
> Thanks for the fun!
> Night night!


Good night.
Thanks also.
And don't dream of ghosties and ghoulies and long legged beasties and things that go bump in the night!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night.
> Thanks also.
> And don't dream of ghosties and ghoulies and long legged beasties and things that go bump in the night!


well I wouldn't have before you mentioned them !
Now I'll have to leave the light on!
Sweet dreams to you too!


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mediterranean species don't need fruit at all.
> It isn't good for them, but one small strawberry a week is not going to do any harm.
> Beastie will get all the protein he needs from a balanced diet.
> Tortoises don't need treats.
> Having said that, I do give Tidgy naughty treats occasionally because she likes them so much.
> It's like chocolate. No good reason to give it to kids other than that they love it.


Are you telling me chocolate isn't a basic food group? It contains 3 of the prime elements: caffeine, sugar and grease.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, chocolate is not scandylous. 
It has milk in it too; and that's calcium and protein. 
The complete food!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, chocolate is not scandylous.
> It has milk in it too; and that's calcium and protein.
> The complete food!


Who cares what chocolate has in it guys. Just eat it and taste the goodness of it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Who cares what chocolate has in it guys. Just eat it and taste the goodness of it!


Welcome, Austin, though you've entered when everyone is asleep in Cold Dark Corners.
This is the Cold Dark Room.
Grab a coffee, pull up an armadillo to sit on and relax. 
And have 3 points to begin.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, thank goodness for technology!
Earlier this evenings hubby got a "scam alert" email about our primary credit card. One phone call and a mere 10 min later: the number was used by someone in New York to make a very small purchase, but was outside of the pattern of our purchases. That account is now inactive and we've got a new card coming within 2 working days!
WHEW!!!! I am SO GRATEFUL this got caught so quickly!


----------



## Moozillion

I used to be annoyed at the credit card companies for tracking our buying patterns, feeling it was intrusive. BUT NO MORE RESENTMENT!
I will tolerate unsolicited advertisements since they are so quick to notice aberrant purchases and let us know!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, thank goodness for technology!
> Earlier this evenings hubby got a "scam alert" email about our primary credit card. One phone call and a mere 10 min later: the number was used by someone in New York to make a very small purchase, but was outside of the pattern of our purchases. That account is now inactive and we've got a new card coming within 2 working days!
> WHEW!!!! I am SO GRATEFUL this got caught so quickly!


Well, goodness!
Impressed with their efficiency, but was probably down to technology they got the number in the first place.
Still, no harm done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I used to be annoyed at the credit card companies for tracking our buying patterns, feeling it was intrusive. BUT NO MORE RESENTMENT!
> I will tolerate unsolicited advertisements since they are so quick to notice aberrant purchases and let us know!


Yep, fair play to them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey, it's lonely and quiet in The Cold Dark Room tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Listerine is a mouthwash that is antiseptic.
Septic is ordinary Cockney rhyming slang for an American as in "septic tank" = yank)
So an antiseptic is a step further as in a Londoner who doesn't like Americans.
So another stage on a Listerine is the same.
I am NOT a Listerine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still very quiet.
Alone with the armadillos.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Well, thank goodness for technology!
> Earlier this evenings hubby got a "scam alert" email about our primary credit card. One phone call and a mere 10 min later: the number was used by someone in New York to make a very small purchase, but was outside of the pattern of our purchases. That account is now inactive and we've got a new card coming within 2 working days!
> WHEW!!!! I am SO GRATEFUL this got caught so quickly!




The worst is when you catch something but can't dispute it until after it officially posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Also Cockney rhyming slang.
What is a rubber Gregory?


----------



## mike taylor

That's because you need lights ,heater,and air freshener in here . ha-ha


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Listerine is a mouthwash that is antiseptic.
> Septic is ordinary Cockney rhyming slang for an American as in "septic tank" = yank)
> So an antiseptic is a step further as in a Londoner who doesn't like Americans.
> So another stage on a Listerine is the same.
> I am NOT a Listerine.



In terms of foreigner 'terms of endearment' for Americans, where does this rank compared to 'merkin'? Better or worse?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> That's because you need lights ,heater,and air freshener in here . ha-ha


No lights, no heater, but air freshener is definitely needed.
I thought you were going to bring some along ?


----------



## jaizei

tortoisegirl5 said:


> I checked up why I was getting those ads, and my computer went slow and confused, but I checked it up and it turns out the web was busy.
> poor old pete! (I call me pc pete- pete the pc, and yes I know I am weird, I get bullied for being weird.)



If you can, post a screen shot in the 'Help' section. Do you visit the forum from a mobile device or desktop?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> In terms of foreigner 'terms of endearment' for Americans, where does this rank compared to 'merkin'? Better or worse?


Who calls Americans merkins ?
I thought I knew what a merkin was, but nothing related to Americans.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who calls Americans merkins ?
> I thought I knew what a merkin was, but nothing related to Americans.



http://alt-usage-english.org/excerpts/fxmerkin.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Because it sounds similar ?


jaizei said:


> http://alt-usage-english.org/excerpts/fxmerkin.html


Gosh, i didn't know that.
People may be using it on the net, but I think I'll give it a miss, thanks.
And an American claims to have invented it! (in it's new usage).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway moving swiftly on .............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is a rubber Gregory..........?


----------



## Moozillion

Very tired. Got a busy day tomorrow: starting with getting up EARLY to avoid the heat and dig a cool hide for Elsa. Then lunch w a friend and going to a luau with hubby in the evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Very tired. Got a busy day tomorrow: starting with getting up EARLY to avoid the heat and dig a cool hide for Elsa. Then lunch w a friend and going to a luau with hubby in the evening!


Have a great time tomorrow, Bea.
The Hawaiian evening sounds fun!
Love to Elsa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crumbs, it's getting late again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's just fallen over, poor thing, but she's okay and gone to bed now.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Hope you're all well. 

Already awake, Adam, just like I am? I've been up since 3.40am, believe it or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> Already awake, Adam, just like I am? I've been up since 3.40am, believe it or not.


Hi, Gillian, hi Oli (though I expect he's asleep)
No, I haven't been to bed yet.
Reading and posting on Tortoise Forum all night.
Wifey's asleep, Tidgy too.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> Already awake, Adam, just like I am? I've been up since 3.40am, believe it or not.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's just fallen over, poor thing, but she's okay and gone to bed now.


How is she now? Just read that message. Wishes to Wifey to get well soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

They're sensible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How is she now? Just read that message. Wishes to Wifey to get well soon.


She's okay, thanks Gillian, didn't hurt herself, just a bit embarrassed, poor girl.


----------



## johnandjade

oh gosh, hope mrs adam is ok!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's okay, thanks Gillian, didn't hurt herself, just a bit embarrassed, poor girl.


At least she did hurt herself. If she's embarrassed, well, no problem. She'll get over that soon.

Yes, Oli is still in deep sleep. It's just ME: I have not been getting enough sleep lately, as I told you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh gosh, hope mrs adam is ok!


Crikey, John; you're up early too.
Wifey's fine, just a little trip, but not even a bruise, except to her pride.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> oh gosh, hope mrs adam is ok!


Yes Adam just told me she's fine.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No lights, no heater, but air freshener is definitely needed.
> I thought you were going to bring some along ?


They will not let it on the plane .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Very tired. Got a busy day tomorrow: starting with getting up EARLY to avoid the heat and dig a cool hide for Elsa. Then lunch w a friend and going to a luau with hubby in the evening!


And the lunch too, of course!


----------



## AZtortMom

So this is the cool place to hang out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> At least she did hurt herself. If she's embarrassed, well, no problem. She'll get over that soon.
> 
> Yes, Oli is still in deep sleep. It's just ME: I have not been getting enough sleep lately, as I told you.


Yeah, I was hoping you'd have a good night.
Oh, well, better luck next time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> They will not let it on the plane .


No planes required, The Cold Dark Room is everywhere and nowhere (that's a song) so just say you've brought some and it's here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, John; you're up early too.
> Wifey's fine, just a little trip, but not even a bruise, except to her pride.



...sort of, fell asleep on the sofa lol. jade was kind enough to tuck me in


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No planes required, The Cold Dark Room is everywhere and nowhere (that's a song) so just say you've brought some and it's here.




hi ho, silver lining?


----------



## mike taylor

We got air freshener !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> So this is the cool place to hang out


Hi, Noel and a very peculiar welcome to The Cold Dark Room which is where I mostly hang out nowadays.
I did tag you a while back, but thought you just didn't want to play 
Grab an armadillo to sit on, help yourself to a coffee and talk nonsense.
Have 3 points to begin with.


----------



## jaizei

The thread reminds me of a scene from " A Streetcar named Marge" but I don't think the video is online. 

*Marge*: (in a southern accent) The play's tomorrow night. I've got to stay in charactah.
*Lisa*: (in a southern accent) Hey Mom, would it help if I talked lack this tew?
*Marge*: (in a southern accent) It maght.
*Bart*: (in a cockney accent) En I'll talk like 'is. Bob's ya uncle mate.
*Marge*: (in a southern accent) That really doesn't help, Baaht.
*Bart*: (in a cockney accent) Can I slog off school tomorra. Gotta pain in me gulliva!
*Homer*: I'm livin' in a cuckoo clock!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> So this is the cool place to hang out


Oh, it's the uncool place to hang out because it's Cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...sort of, fell asleep on the sofa lol. jade was kind enough to tuck me in


Sofa?
Surely you mean fluffy?


----------



## jaizei

I didn't see anyone else answer so bounced check.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I was hoping you'd have a good night.
> Oh, well, better luck next time!


Thanks Adam. But I am wondering when that 'next time' will be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi ho, silver lining?


yep, that's the one.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I didn't see anyone else answer so bounced check.




in Scotland we have glass soda bottles that you get some money back for... they are known as 'glass cheques' lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We got air freshener !


Hurrah!
Not before time.
Points!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, it's the uncool place to hang out because it's Cold.


Brrrrrrr...very cold, whist we're suffering a HEAT WAVE here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel and a very peculiar welcome to The Cold Dark Room which is where I mostly hang out nowadays.
> I did tag you a while back, but thought you just didn't want to play
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, help yourself to a coffee and talk nonsense.
> Have 3 points to begin with.


Thanks for tagging me. 
I probably just didn't notice, it's been nuts. 
I always like chatting with you


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrrrrr...very cold, whist we're suffering a HEAT WAVE here.


I'm very glad it's cold because it's been so bloody hot lately


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> So this is the cool place to hang out


Oh yes it is, I can assure you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I didn't see anyone else answer so bounced check.


Fair enough.
A rubber Gregory.
In Cockney rhyming slang a Gregory is a Gregory Peck = cheque.
So a rubber Gregory is a bounced check.
10 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. But I am wondering when that 'next time' will be.


Well, I hope today or tonight, Gillian. 
I will try to bore you to sleep!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm very glad it's cold because it's been so bloody hot lately




the rare times its warm at night here we suffer for a few nights.... then we remember we have a ceiling fan above the bed! duh!! i always hit myself on the head for forgetting lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I hope today or tonight, Gillian.
> I will try to bore you to sleep!


Bore me to sleep! Very nice of you IF and only IF you can.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Bore me to sleep! Very nice of you IF and only IF you can.




.... what has a bottom at the top???


... your leg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks for tagging me.
> I probably just didn't notice, it's been nuts.
> I always like chatting with you


Good.
In fact hurrah, i was hoping you'd visit sometimes, most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm very glad it's cold because it's been so bloody hot lately


Morocco too.
Cold in here is cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it is, I can assure you.


Nope.
It's Cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the rare times its warm at night here we suffer for a few nights.... then we remember we have a ceiling fan above the bed! duh!! i always hit myself on the head for forgetting lol


Not with the ceiling fan, I hope.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not with the ceiling fan, I hope.


That would be funny


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not with the ceiling fan, I hope.




its a near miss sometimes! we have a superking size bed which is about 4ft high and we have lowered ceilings... i'll say no more lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its a near miss sometimes! we have a superking size bed which is about 4ft high and we have lowered ceilings... i'll say no more lol


Get the picture.
not even stretching with such low ceilings.


----------



## johnandjade

the age old debate, need to leave for work in cpl hrs... is it worth trying to sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who was the first man to circumnavigate the globe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the age old debate, need to leave for work in cpl hrs... is it worth trying to sleep.


Hmmm.
I wouldn't myself, especially as you've only got to do a half shift.
But then, I'd probably sleep the afternoon and think I'd wasted my day.
No, I'd stay awake til tomorrow night.
But I don't sleep much.
(It's 5 am now, for example and not feeling tired.)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who was the first man to circumnavigate the globe?




not phillies fog, guess thats the trick answer?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not phillies fog, guess thats the trick answer?


ha ha.
Philias Fogg was fictional and the real chappie was long before, anyway and took much longer than 80 days.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> I wouldn't myself, especially as you've only got to do a half shift.
> But then, I'd probably sleep the afternoon and think I'd wasted my day.
> No, I'd stay awake til tomorrow night.
> But I don't sleep much.
> (It's 5 am now, for example and not feeling tired.)




I usually wake around hlf 5, 6 so guess im not loosing much. got an old tv to get from jades mums (flight of stairs) then up 4 flights into mine after work as well... and said id clean out my mums car as well as she is doing the driving. no power nap tomorrow afternoon for me lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha ha.
> Philias Fogg was fictional and the real chappie was long before, anyway and took much longer than 80 days.




hes real in my head, just like ronald mc donald is lol


----------



## johnandjade

marco polo?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I usually wake around hlf 5, 6 so guess im not loosing much. got an old tv to get from jades mums (flight of stairs) then up 4 flights into mine after work as well... and said id clean out my mums car as well as she is doing the driving. no power nap tomorrow afternoon for me lol


All sounds like terrific fun! 
Got the evening free?
beer time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> marco polo?


Love those crisps.
No, not Polo.
Can't get Polo mints here very often.
Not much of a loss.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All sounds like terrific fun!
> Got the evening free?
> beer time?




i do what im told, need to see if the mrs wants to do anything. however, the old tv is for the spare room (my man cave) as have an old shooting game that wont work on newer tv's so bit of luck 

yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love those crisps.
> No, not Polo.
> Can't get Polo mints here very often.
> Not much of a loss.


 

.. not missing out on a 'hole' lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off to kip for a bit in a mo.
Then my friend Zacariah arrives in the morning for a chat and a laugh, visit the neighbours to have a tea in the afternoon and try to fit in England finishing off the Australians in the cricket.
Tomorrow night jigsaw with wifey and the Forum, I expect.


----------



## johnandjade

not into sports at all myself, watching or especially taking part lol. coffee time for me  

2nd guess is christopher collumbus? 

I'll resist the urge to google in the mean time. take care and speak soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not into sports at all myself, watching or especially taking part lol. coffee time for me
> 
> 2nd guess is christopher collumbus?
> 
> I'll resist the urge to google in the mean time. take care and speak soon


Yep you too.
I shudder at the thought of playing sport now, but I do still watch a bit of international cricket.
And some footie. 
Not Columbus.
He tried to sail west around the world to get to India, to avoid the dangerous seas and long distances involved in going all around Africa.
He accidentally 'crashed' into America, thought it was India and went home.
Hence American 'Indians', mistaken identity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The usual goodnight wishes to Cowboy Ken and to Ed as well.
Miss you guys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now I must get a couple of hours rest in Corner number 3.
That's where I am if anybody needs me.
Good night Cold Dark Roomers. 
Have a good morning wherever you may be.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> .... what has a bottom at the top???
> 
> 
> ... your leg!


hahahaha!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now I must get a couple of hours rest in Corner number 3.
> That's where I am if anybody needs me.
> Good night Cold Dark Roomers.
> Have a good morning wherever you may be.



Good morning and sweet dreams.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning miss gillian, how are we today?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss gillian, how are we today?


Good morning, and many thanks your message.

So far so good, despite the fact that I didn't get much sleep last night.

How are you? Hope to hear you are fine.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning, and many thanks your message.
> 
> So far so good, despite the fact that I didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> How are you? Hope to hear you are fine.




a little tired but not too shabby thank you . just doing the 3mile stroll to work... via the snack van  anything nice planned this weekend?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> a little tired but not too shabby thank you . just doing the 3mile stroll to work... via the snack van  anything nice planned this weekend?


Hi there! Glad to hear from you.

No plans really. (The weekend here is FRI and SAT). The trouble is that this country is a 'desert' not only in its climate. There are NO places for the unemployed, those who are bored to death, to go to. I enjoy walking: 

a) it's healthy
b) I kill time

However, I haven't been walking lately, due to a HEAT WAVE. And as for walking at night, unfortunately, that has become rather dangerous for a female on her own. SO MANY NATIONALITIES have filled the place since the uprisings in the Middle East, and most of the refugees are EXTREMELY POOR, so poor that they are willing to KILL someone for a penny, so as to say. Too bad.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Glad to hear from you.
> 
> No plans really. (The weekend here is FRI and SAT). The trouble is that this country is a 'desert' not only in its climate. There are NO places for the unemployed, those who are bored to death, to go to. I enjoy walking:
> 
> a) it's healthy
> b) I kill time
> 
> However, I haven't been walking lately, due to a HEAT WAVE. And as for walking at night, unfortunately, that has become rather dangerous for a female on her own. SO MANY NATIONALITIES have filled the place since the uprisings in the Middle East, and most of the refugees are EXTREMELY POOR, so poor that they are willing to KILL someone for a penny, so as to say. Too bad.




terrible it still goes on in this day and age  good book by the pool?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also Cockney rhyming slang.
> What is a rubber Gregory?


Gregory Peck ?
so Rubber neck?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> terrible it still goes on in this day and age  good book by the pool?


Even that would not work: one has to be a member to entre swimming pools/gym clubs and so on. Frankly speaking I cannot afford them.

Some people suggested going out for a coffee. But believe it or not, a female would get annoyed, harassed again if alone, and that coffee may have her end up complaining at.....POLICE STATIONS!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's just fallen over, poor thing, but she's okay and gone to bed now.


Hope she's OK and that it wasn't an escaped armadillo she fell over.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Even that would not work: one has to be a member to entre swimming pools/gym clubs and so on. Frankly speaking I cannot afford them.
> 
> Some people suggested going out for a coffee. But believe it or not, a female would get annoyed, harassed again if alone, and that coffee may have her end up complaining at.....POLICE STATIONS!




. ice cubes in the bath? it's only going to be about 20C here today and thats hot for us!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope she's OK and that it wasn't an escaped armadillo she fell over.




good morning miss lyn! (waves) how are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss lyn! (waves) how are you today?


Morning John - I'm fine thanks - you didn't get much sleep last night - how are you feeling?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Gregory Peck ?
> so Rubber neck?


Just seen the right answer as I was catching - but I think mine is a plausible attempt - even if I say so myself!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> . ice cubes in the bath? it's only going to be about 20C here today and thats hot for us!


That I know, but imagine the *50 *degrees Celcius here during that HEAT WAVE!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John - I'm fine thanks - you didn't get much sleep last night - how are you feeling?




not too bad thank you  easy half shift today! got a 'play pen' made up for fido last night so hopefully he can get out for a bit today


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> That I know, but imagine the *50 *degrees Celcius here during that HEAT WAVE!


Good morning Gillian - not a very comfortable time for you I gather from reading your posts


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just seen the right answer as I was catching - but I think mine is a plausible attempt - even if I say so myself!




i know gregory pecks as specks lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not too bad thank you  easy half shift today! got a 'play pen' made up for fido last night so hopefully he can get out for a bit today


He'll like that I'm just going to put Lola out to see if he prefers to go out earlier and stay out longer


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> That I know, but imagine the *50 *degrees Celcius here during that HEAT WAVE!




think my poor wee body implode in that!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think my poor wee body implode in that!


Mine too! I complain about our weather but wouldn't want to live anywhere hot - just want some nice days for Lola


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He'll like that I'm just going to put Lola out to see if he prefers to go out earlier and stay out longer




toying with the idea of setting up a make shift stand for mvb but think it might be ok without, gonna take out thermometer to be sure though


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Gillian - not a very comfortable time for you I gather from reading your posts


Hi Lyn, glad to hear from you.

Yes. Not much sleep, a very annoying heat wave, being imprisoned at home and so on. That's more than enough: don't want to give you a headache.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Mine too! I complain about our weather but wouldn't want to live anywhere hot - just want some nice days for Lola


I couldn't imagine you living here for anything Lyn. But...what of the weather in the Gulf?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I couldn't imagine you living here for anything Lyn. But...what of the weather in the Gulf?


No far too hot for me still! I'm fine where I am thank you,
Further north or Scandinavia would be OK too,
I would rather be too cold so you can add extra layers to warm up than too hot when you can't get comfortable.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, glad to hear from you.
> 
> Yes. Not much sleep, a very annoying heat wave, being imprisoned at home and so on. That's more than enough: don't want to give you a headache.


Is there any sign of the heatwave ending or is this likely to continue until the other extreme kicks in?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> toying with the idea of setting up a make shift stand for mvb but think it might be ok without, gonna take out thermometer to be sure though


No real value in taking mvb out I wouldn't think and they are so delicate it could break.
I had to replace mine the other day as it blew because I knocked it when it was hot and they are not cheap are they?
As long as you find a sunny spot out of the breeze but with a little hide for him to retreat you should be fine.
Is Fido a grass eater? Some people use cheap kiddies blow up pools as temp enclosures for them.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No real value in taking mvb out I wouldn't think and they are so delicate it could break.
> I had to replace mine the other day as it blew because I knocked it when it was hot and they are not cheap are they?
> As long as you find a sunny spot out of the breeze but with a little hide for him to retreat you should be fine.
> Is Fido a grass eater? Some people use cheap kiddies blow up pools as temp enclosures for them.




arcadia bubls... haven't tryed yet but next time im putting old bulb in new box... returning for a refund. heard they are good that way hee hee  

fido no likey grass, we have a large storage tub and coir ready to go... just need the sun lol


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Is there any sign of the heatwave ending or is this likely to continue until the other extreme kicks in?


Now let me put it this way: temp is expected to drop but during Summer it would reach a *MINIMUM *of 30-32 degrees Celcius which is considered 'cool' so as to speak. This would go on till almost the end of Sept. at which point temp would *SUDDENLY *drop to 18-20 degrees Celcius for a *few days *_*only*_, and then....the freezing cold weather begins. Oh GOD...I shiver only to think of it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> arcadia bubls... haven't tryed yet but next time im putting old bulb in new box... returning for a refund. heard they are good that way hee hee
> 
> fido no likey grass, we have a large storage tub and coir ready to go... just need the sun lol


Pets at Home have a no change policy - which is a bit mean cos they could have faulty bulbs.
We've got lots of sun but neighbours having flat roof done so too many nasty smells and fumes about to risk putting Lola out.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> No far too hot for me still! I'm fine where I am thank you,
> Further north or Scandinavia would be OK too,
> I would rather be too cold so you can add extra layers to warm up than too hot when you can't get comfortable.


I knew you'd prefer the very cold weather. Most people do, saying what you just mentioned: 'One can add blankets, wear heavier clothes in Winter' which makes sense. But I just cannot adapt to the *FREEZING COLD *desert climate.

But even the Scandinavian countries?! I wouldn't live there for anything!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Now let me put it this way: temp is expected to drop but during Summer it would reach a *MINIMUM *of 30-32 degrees Celcius which is considered 'cool' so as to speak. This would go on till almost the end of Sept. at which point temp would *SUDDENLY *drop to 18-20 degrees Celcius for a *few days *_*only*_, and then....the freezing cold weather begins. Oh GOD...I shiver only to think of it!


I think I'll stay where I am!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I knew you'd prefer the very cold weather. Most people do, saying what you just mentioned: 'One can add blankets, wear heavier clothes in Winter' which makes sense. But I just cannot adapt to the *FREEZING COLD *desert climate.
> 
> But even the Scandinavian countries?! I wouldn't live there for anything!


I'm sure it's very different to our winters - which although cold have been getting milder and drier - possibly due to global warming. I think all of our seasons are shifting and getting muddled up,


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Pets at Home have a no change policy - which is a bit mean cos they could have faulty bulbs.
> We've got lots of sun but neighbours having flat roof done so too many nasty smells and fumes about to risk putting Lola out.




i hate that shop grrrr!! arcadia website direct i think does exchange, we buy mostly off amazon now


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure it's very different to our winters - which although cold have been getting milder and drier - possibly due to global warming. I think all of our seasons are shifting and getting muddled up,


It seems so. Imagine that in Germany (Munich) temperature reached 35 degrees C!! Couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i hate that shop grrrr!! arcadia website direct i think does exchange, we buy mostly off amazon now


They did change one for me back in June as that just went - no bumps etc it was on one minute gone the next but they made it seem as if they were doing me a favour, but I did say to manager that if someone spends £40 in their shop you expect something to last longer than a month. Then I went and blooming broke it!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems so. Imagine that in Germany (Munich) temperature reached 35 degrees C!! Couldn't believe my eyes.


Yes its strange even in UK -as small as we are - it is often warmer and drier the further south you go. Our mountains affect our weather though and I wouldn't swap those for anywhere in the world! They are looking so green and lush at the moment. I couldn't live anywhere without mountains either.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They did change one for me back in June as that just went - no bumps etc it was on one minute gone the next but they made it seem as if they were doing me a favour, but I did say to manager that if someone spends £40 in their shop you expect something to last longer than a month. Then I went and blooming broke it!




i seen 'buy from pets at home, we'll donate to charity' ... it's something like £1 they donate for every £300 you spend! add to that i've had to walk out store empty handed on more than one occasion due to lack of staff! ...next time im walking out with goods in hand, sure someone will show quickly enough then


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i seen 'buy from pets at home, we'll donate to charity' ... it's something like £1 they donate for every £300 you spend! add to that i've had to walk out store empty handed on more than one occasion due to lack of staff! ...next time im walking out with goods in hand, sure someone will show quickly enough then


Halfords are the same- they have all these signs saying ask for advice /let us help etc but when I was in last weekend i walked around the store three times looking for someone but there was only 1 member of staff and he was on the till! When I asked him for advice he didn't have a clue what I was talking about! Very frustrating!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have some painting to do today so better get cracking with that.
Although hope the paint doesn't crack when I've finished!
Have a good afternoon John and Gillian, hope Oli manages to cool down and that Fido enjoys his outdoor adventure!
See you later


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well I have some painting to do today so better get cracking with that.
> Although hope the paint doesn't crack when I've finished!
> Have a good afternoon John and Gillian, hope Oli manages to cool down and that Fido enjoys his outdoor adventure!
> See you later




good luck and speak to you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm awake.
I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
Seem to have missed the morning chat.
Hello, is anybody there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody know the first man to circumnavigate the globe ?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure it's very different to our winters - which although cold have been getting milder and drier - possibly due to global warming. I think all of our seasons are shifting and getting muddled up,


I LOVE hot weather.


Lyn W said:


> Yes its strange even in UK -as small as we are - it is often warmer and drier the further south you go. Our mountains affect our weather though and I wouldn't swap those for anywhere in the world! They are looking so green and lush at the moment. I couldn't live anywhere without mountains either.


How about trying the....DESERT? You never know, you might like it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Seem to have missed the morning chat.
> Hello, is anybody there?


Yessir! I am and so is Oli but not Oli KAHN.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well I have some painting to do today so better get cracking with that.
> Although hope the paint doesn't crack when I've finished!
> Have a good afternoon John and Gillian, hope Oli manages to cool down and that Fido enjoys his outdoor adventure!
> See you later


Thanks Lyn. And enjoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yessir! I am and so is Oli but not Oli KAHN.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.
It's a beautiful (but very hot) day here again.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> It's a beautiful (but very hot) day here again.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Very hot hear as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nice weather for ducks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody know the first man to circumnavigate the globe ?


William Shakespeare - he had a walk all around it before one of his plays


----------



## Lyn W

Enrique of Malacca - slave of Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go now, talk to you later ladies and gentlemen at CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> It's a beautiful (but very hot) day here again.





Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Very hot hear as well.



...and I am pleased to report scorgio here too!. I just had to remove a rubber mat that I put in Lola's enclosure to warm the ground, but I spot checked the temp and it was 141'F so removed it in case he burnt his stumpy leg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> William Shakespeare - he had a walk all around it before one of his plays


Not quite the same Globe to which i was referring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Enrique of Malacca - slave of Ferdinand Magellan


Yes, according to some historians.
People are taught Magellan, of course, which is wrong on account of him being killed in the Philippines half way round, though his ship was the first vessel to complete the circumnavigation under Juan Sebastian Elcano who also gets the credit from some historians.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to go now, talk to you later ladies and gentlemen at CDR.


Have a nice afternoon, Gillian.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and I am pleased to report scorgio here too!. I just had to remove a rubber mat that I put in Lola's enclosure to warm the ground, but I spot checked the temp and it was 141'F so removed it in case he burnt his stumpy leg.


I don't trust those mats.
Mind you, I was always scared of electric blankets.


----------



## johnandjade

just popped in to say hello... hello! work done, tv moved, mums car, i'll do that tomorrow lol. hope we are all having a good day, not nice enough out for fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just popped in to say hello... hello! work done, tv moved, mums car, i'll do that tomorrow lol. hope we are all having a good day, not nice enough out for fido


Enjoy your afternoon.
catch you later.


----------



## meech008

Good morning!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't trust those mats.
> Mind you, I was always scared of electric blankets.


This isn't a heat mat -just a bit of rubber but the sun had warmed it!
Lola escaped again and was having a face off with a garden ornament tortoise that I thought was out of her sight, but she obviously spotted it and managed to climb over the barrier of her enclosure with help from her big water saucer to see it off! Daft tort!
Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just popped in to say hello... hello! work done, tv moved, mums car, i'll do that tomorrow lol. hope we are all having a good day, not nice enough out for fido


Pop down to Wales - it's like a different country today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning!


Hello, Michelle!
Happy weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This isn't a heat mat -just a bit of rubber but the sun had warmed it!
> Lola escaped again and was having a face off with a garden ornament tortoise that I thought was out of her sight, but she obviously spotted it and managed to climb over the barrier of her enclosure with help from her big water saucer to see it off! Daft tort!
> Where there's a will there's a way.


Tidgy attacked a chicken once.
She knows no fear.
Mind you the chicken was terrified.
(and behind wire, couldn't have actually got at each other.)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Michelle!
> Happy weekend.


Happy weekend to you too! I guess it is closer to morning here, but I overindulged in the wine last night at dinner and slept in super late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy weekend to you too! I guess it is closer to morning here, but I overindulged in the wine last night at dinner and slept in super late.


Wifey had a lie in, but I was up at 9.30 having gone to bed at 7 am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What nationality was the inventor of the helicopter ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What nationality was the inventor of the helicopter ?


Are we taking a real flying helicopter here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are we taking a real flying helicopter here?


It flew, yes.


----------



## jaizei

Do maple seed pods count?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It flew, yes.


French


----------



## jaizei

Chinese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Chinese


Yes, a popular toy known as "The Bamboo Dragonfly", which could fly at least 25 feet up into the air and dated back to at least the fourth century BC, more than a thousand years before Leonard thought of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do you get if you suck a pencil ?


----------



## jaizei

{No Comment}


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> {No Comment}


For which you get points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laters, i'm off to the neighbours for a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It flew, yes.


You tricked me!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do you get if you suck a pencil ?


Nothing - except perhaps any germs that the person sucking it before you had.
No lead now - just graohite


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Laters, i'm off to the neighbours for a bit.


No comment about that either


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

@ Yvonne please help I can't send pics to the TFO from My Phone but I can send them everywhere else .


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @ Yvonne please help I can't send pics to the TFO from My Phone but I can send them everywhere else .


I couldn't log on from my laptop earlier it took me about 8 goes.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @ Yvonne please help I can't send pics to the TFO from My Phone but I can send them everywhere else .


Yvonne isn't highlighted Grandpa try without the space between the @ sign


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Happy weekend to you too! I guess it is closer to morning here, but I overindulged in the wine last night at dinner and slept in super late.


I'm going to have to start drinking more wine - my oven is full of it and I need the space.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to start drinking more wine - my oven is full of it and I need the space.


Your oven?!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Your oven?!


Yes I don't use it for cooking so it's my wine 'cellar'. It would be a waste of space not to use it for something!


----------



## johnandjade

yasss! old tube tv for old games consoles in place  man cave only needs a mini fridge now and jade can get peace from me lol   

hope you're all having fun 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439051192.797532.jpg


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> yasss! old tube tv for old games consoles in place  man cave only needs a mini fridge now and jade can get peace from me lol
> 
> hope you're all having fun
> View attachment 142600


We have an original 001 Nintendo in hubby's man cave. Can't get him out of it some days


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Yes I don't use it for cooking so it's my wine 'cellar'. It would be a waste of space not to use it for something!


Well that makes perfect sense. What kind of wine do you like?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We have an original 001 Nintendo in hubby's man cave. Can't get him out of it some days




mines has sofa bed so i never have to leave  lol mario rocks! I bought a nintendo just for it


----------



## jaizei

I gave away all of my older video games, I figure it's easier just to emulate them. 

One day....


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mines has sofa bed so i never have to leave  lol mario rocks! I bought a nintendo just for it


Super Mario world is my jam! I love it! I wish I could find a super Nintendo, but for now my Wii has the "simulator " for it and it's pretty spot on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You tricked me!


I protest! 
It did fly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nothing - except perhaps any germs that the person sucking it before you had.
> No lead now - just graohite


Yup, unless your pencil is painted with lead based paint, you're fine. 
Graphite (carbon) was always used in pencil
When they first found graphite deposits that were viable, they called it plumbago from the Latin plumbum meaning lead. 
The words got confused, in German as well as English, but it was never lead.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I gave away all of my older video games, I figure it's easier just to emulate them.
> 
> One day....




sweet!!! i've just been playing original time crisis on ps 1


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Super Mario world is my jam! I love it! I wish I could find a super Nintendo, but for now my Wii has the "simulator " for it and it's pretty spot on!



i just love the old way best. how did you get the simulator on wii?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No comment about that either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @ Yvonne please help I can't send pics to the TFO from My Phone but I can send them everywhere else .


Okay now, Grandpa?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yvonne isn't highlighted Grandpa try without the space between the @ sign


I think Yvonne used to have a block on all her alerts anyway.
I understand that she finds things simply by looking at all the new posts.
But I could be wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to start drinking more wine - my oven is full of it and I need the space.


Sounds like a nice hob by. 
Drink the wine! 
Good excuse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yasss! old tube tv for old games consoles in place  man cave only needs a mini fridge now and jade can get peace from me lol
> 
> hope you're all having fun
> View attachment 142600


That is smashing.
Wow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The boxer Alan Minter once said;
" Sure, there have been injuries and deaths in boxing. But none of them serious."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why don't pigeons enjoy going to the cinema?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why don't pigeons enjoy going to the cinema?




im not sure but I know the like to play 'hide and beak' :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im not sure but I know the like to play 'hide and beak' :/


And peck-a-boo.


----------



## AZtortMom

What up peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> What up peeps


Afternoon, Noel, happy Saturday.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And peck-a-boo.




hates having to pay the bill


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hates having to pay the bill


Just lives on a wing and a prayer.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Well that makes perfect sense. What kind of wine do you like?


I prefer white but will drink red with the right meal. I am not a connoisseur by any means and most of the bottles I have are presents so it's hit and miss what's lurking in the oven.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why don't pigeons enjoy going to the cinema?


They find it hard to perches their tickets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They find it hard to perches their tickets


They get into such a flap about it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They get into such a flap about it.


There aren't many bird's eye Vue cinemas around in the UK


----------



## Lyn W

They never manage to see the whole film because they always have to leave early to get home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There aren't many bird's eye Vue cinemas around in the UK


Not with subtitles in pigeon English.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not with subtitles in pigeon English.


When they do go, their favourite films are the chick flicks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When they do go, their favourite films are the chick flicks


And of course, "Dove Story".


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And of course, "Dove Story".




Hello folks...
I'm so excited  And happy. And a little nervous! I'm starting my classes at Tri-C on Monday. Right now I'll only be taking English and Math, all online, but it's a start, right?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And of course, "Dove Story".


..and any films that have been nominated for or won the RAFTAs


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> ..and any films that have been nominated for or won the RAFTAs


...such as The Loft Boys


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Noel, happy Saturday.


and to you sir


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello folks...
> I'm so excited  And happy. And a little nervous! I'm starting my classes at Tri-C on Monday. Right now I'll only be taking English and Math, all online, but it's a start, right?


Lots of luck with that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello folks...
> I'm so excited  And happy. And a little nervous! I'm starting my classes at Tri-C on Monday. Right now I'll only be taking English and Math, all online, but it's a start, right?


Right.
Hi, Delaney, it's a beginning all right.
Enjoy your weekend, have fun and good luck on Monday.
please keep The Cold Dark Room informed of your progress.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..and any films that have been nominated for or won the RAFTAs


Or about plucky young girls.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Like "Thelma and Birdfluese"


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like "Thelma and Birdfluese"


..and they love any film about a military coo


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello folks...
> I'm so excited  And happy. And a little nervous! I'm starting my classes at Tri-C on Monday. Right now I'll only be taking English and Math, all online, but it's a start, right?



Is it structured or go at your own pace?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..and they love any film about a military coo


Or general flights of fancy.


----------



## Lyn W

They also liked The Supreen Price last year.


----------



## johnandjade

even all! just a 'flying' vist . how did the painting go miss lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> even all! just a 'flying' vist . how did the painting go miss lyn?


Hi John All done thanks - although more on me than the window ledge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or general flights of fancy.


or documentaries about the homing guard.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We voted a dead pigeon as President of the Role Playing and War Gaming Society at university and kept it in a clear plastic bag on the windowsill every Wednesday session.
We forgot it one evening, after it was quite unspeakable and a cleaner threw it out.
We lodged a formal protest and the cleaner got into trouble!
At which point we withdrew the protest and paid for the cleaner and her boyfriend to go out for a meal.


----------



## Lyn W

.....and of course Lord of the Rings


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....and of course Lord of the Rings


In which they especially like Soaron.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We voted a dead pigeon as President of the Role Playing and War Gaming Society at university and kept it in a clear plastic bag on the windowsill every Wednesday session.
> We forgot it one evening, after it was quite unspeakable and a cleaner threw it out.
> We lodged a formal protest and the cleaner got into trouble!
> At which point we withdrew the protest and paid for the cleaner and her boyfriend to go out for a meal.


Boys will be boys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Boys will be boys!


And two girls, actually.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And two girls, actually.


OK - boys will be boys and girls


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And two girls, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


One of them really did work part time at a well known burger chain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pigeons have excellent eyesight. At least 10 times better than ours.
A film is made up of lots and lots of frames which are quick to us so we can see the film but really, really slow to a pigeon like a slideshow.
We see 25 or so frames a second as movement, but a pigeon would need 250 frames a second to simulate movement.
They would get very bored with a film.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pigeons have excellent eyesight. At least 10 times better than ours.
> A film is made up of lots and lots of frames which are quick to us so we can see the film but really, really slow to a pigeon like a slideshow.
> We see 25 or so frames a second as movement, but a pigeon would need 250 frames a second to simulate movement.
> They would get very bored with a film.


Reely? I think I must be a pigeon - as I find it very difficult to sit through a whole film in one go. I rarely go to the cinema.


----------



## Lyn W

There are very few reel to reel cinemas left in the UK now as the majority have been digitalised.
The loveliest cinema I have been to recently is the Kinema in the Woods in Woodhall Spa, Lincs
You really do step back in time - beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Reely? I think I must be a pigeon - as I find it very difficult to sit through a whole film in one go. I rarely go to the cinema.


I went to the cinema to see the Doctor Who 50th anniversary special, but otherwise just once in the last 12 years.
I went to a premier with wifey, here in Morocco.
Before the film were lots of presentations to the cast and crew which were filmed.
As they were filming an actress in front of wifey and talking to her, wifey's chair broke, she shot into the air, Mexican wave style then fell out of sight onto the floor. Embarrassed she crawled out of the cinema and i crawled out after her.
We still haven't seen the film, though have become friends with the actress!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It cost £105,000 to clean up after the pigeons in Trafalgar Square in 2002.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i just love the old way best. how did you get the simulator on wii?


You can buy a controller from the Wii just like an original and download the game from the Wii store. It's pretty cool but doesn't beat the original


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went to the cinema to see the Doctor Who 50th anniversary special, but otherwise just once in the last 12 years.
> I went to a premier with wifey, here in Morocco.
> Before the film were lots of presentations to the cast and crew which were filmed.
> As they were filming an actress in front of wifey and talking to her, wifey's chair broke, she shot into the air, Mexican wave style then fell out of sight onto the floor. Embarrassed she crawled out of the cinema and i crawled out after her.
> We still haven't seen the film, though have become friends with the actress!


That must have been so funny at least its very funny to imagine! It's a wonder that hasn't been shown on ' It'll be Alright on the Night'
My nephew works for Carlton and he has been involved in the digitalising of cinemas all over the UK.
He and his fiancé frequently go to Leics Sq premiers


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It cost £105,000 to clean up after the pigeons in Trafalgar Square in 2002.


People are banned from feeding them now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What can pigeons do that no other bird can ?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I prefer white but will drink red with the right meal. I am not a connoisseur by any means and most of the bottles I have are presents so it's hit and miss what's lurking in the oven.


I'm the opposite haha. I love a good red. I also LOVE sangria


----------



## meech008

Hello again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> People are banned from feeding them now


So I heard.
I loved feeding them when i was a child.
But I understand they're a pest. 
Two of the guys from the role-playing soc became pest controllers.
They use to catch squirrels and get paid for clearing an area of them, then release them into another park and offer their services to remove them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm the opposite haha. I love a good red. I also LOVE sangria


I'm drinking a nice Moroccan red right now!
Honestly pretty good.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What can pigeons do that no other bird can ?


Make baby pigeons!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Make baby pigeons!


Good point, Bea.
But not what's written on the card.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What can pigeons do that no other bird can ?


Show off their war medals


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point, Bea.
> But not what's written on the card.


Okay: they are the only birds that can suck up water!
They were also the first birds to be domesticated and are the closest living relative to the dodo! 
Is that better???


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Okay: they are the only birds that can suck up water!
> They were also the first birds to be domesticated and are the closest living relative to the dodo!
> Is that better???


Very impressive Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Okay: they are the only birds that can suck up water!
> They were also the first birds to be domesticated and are the closest living relative to the dodo!
> Is that better???


Spot on.
I think you wrote the card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A couple of hundred years ago, people would take pigeons on countryside picnics.
Why?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm drinking a nice Moroccan red right now!
> Honestly pretty good.


Is that another way of saying you're drinking him under the table - alcohol makes some people go very red!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A couple of hundred years ago, people would take pigeons on countryside picnics.
> Why?


They liked their food fresh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They liked their food fresh


Nope.
ha de ha.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Very impressive Bea!


Me and my pal, Google!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A couple of hundred years ago, people would take pigeons on countryside picnics.
> Why?


To distract wild animals that may eat them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> To distract wild animals that may eat them?


It was to do with a wild animal.


----------



## Lyn W

Bears


----------



## Lyn W

I just realised how good the speakers in my laptop are - listening to Whole Lottta Love by Led Zep - it's almost like surround sound!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Is it structured or go at your own pace?


Structured. Which will be different, because the online school I attended was very flexible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bears


In Britain, yes, but after the bears were gone.


----------



## spud's_mum

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439073923.530227.jpg
night guys.
As you can see, cheddar is chewing away. The thing is, he finishes the cardboard tube so quickly and them starts chewing the bars and scratches his little nose up! I'll have to keep the tubes coming!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142689
> night guys.
> As you can see, cheddar is chewing away. The thing is, he finishes the cardboard tube so quickly and them starts chewing the bars and scratches his little nose up! I'll have to keep the tubes coming!


Well at least they have the less fattening centres


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Britain, yes, but after the bears were gone.


Wolves?
Foxes?
Wild Boar?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


>


Just noticed you said goodnight so sleep well....when you get there.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Just noticed you said goodnight so sleep well....when you get there.


Thanks, you too.

I'm off, speak to y'all tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142689
> night guys.
> As you can see, cheddar is chewing away. The thing is, he finishes the cardboard tube so quickly and them starts chewing the bars and scratches his little nose up! I'll have to keep the tubes coming!


You'll have to get all your neighbours to give you their tubes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142689
> night guys.
> As you can see, cheddar is chewing away. The thing is, he finishes the cardboard tube so quickly and them starts chewing the bars and scratches his little nose up! I'll have to keep the tubes coming!


Night night.
Night Cheddar


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks, you too.
> 
> I'm off, speak to y'all tomorrow


Night night


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night.
> Night Cheddar


Cheddar is WIDE awake.
Gerbils aren't normally nocturnal. 
I'm like a trigger for him to wake up. As soon as I come into my room and start moving around he wakes up, it's rather annoying when I'm trying to sleep. 
I don't mine digging, scratching etc but I hate him chewing the bars as his nose gets scratched where it rubs and ends up bleeding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wolves?
> Foxes?
> Wild Boar?


Nope, but you still get them today, in the summer mostly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, but you still get them today, in the summer mostly.


midges gnats ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to get all your neighbours to give you their tubes!


I already have my grandad on the case! Whenever he comes over he brings a big bag of tubes. I get through them in a couple of days after weeks/months of collecting


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I already have my grandad in the case! Whenever he comes over he brings a big bag of tubes. I get through them in a couple of days after weeks/months of collecting


Well no wonder there's none left for Cheddar if you're getting through them too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar is WIDE awake.
> Gerbils aren't normally nocturnal.
> I'm like a trigger for him to wake up. As soon as I come into my room and start moving around he wakes up, it's rather annoying when I'm trying to sleep.
> I don't mine digging, scratching etc but I hate him chewing the bars as his nose gets scratched where it rubs and ends up bleeding.


Crepuscular behaviour is normal for the domestic gerbil.
Silly Cheddar.
Gotta get a big stock of those cardboard tubes.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar is WIDE awake.
> Gerbils aren't normally nocturnal.
> I'm like a trigger for him to wake up. As soon as I come into my room and start moving around he wakes up, it's rather annoying when I'm trying to sleep.
> I don't mine digging, scratching etc but I hate him chewing the bars as his nose gets scratched where it rubs and ends up bleeding.


He probably says the same to his mates "....as soon as I'm asleep she comes into the room and starts moving around - it's rather annoying when I'm trying to sleep!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> midges gnats ?


It was adders.
They believed that if you pressed a live pigeon's bottom to an adder bite, it would suck out the venom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I already have my grandad on the case! Whenever he comes over he brings a big bag of tubes. I get through them in a couple of days after weeks/months of collecting


yeah, you stick to the ice cream.
Let Cheddar have the tubes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was adders.
> They believed that if you pressed a live pigeon's bottom to an adder bite, it would suck out the venom.


A time when arson could be useful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You put on one pigeon and hold it there until it dies, replace it with another and son on until the pigeon doesn't die.
That meant all the poison was gone.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You put on one pigeon and hold it there until it dies, replace it with another and son on until the pigeon doesn't die.
> That meant all the poison was gone.


Aw poor pigeon!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all!
Just about to head to bed - I'm exhausted 
I just wanted to pop on to apologise for not participating in the usual banter!
I got a call yesterday from my mum to say my grans in the hospital. Today we found out that my gran has colon cancer and she's getting an emergency operation to try and cut the cancerous growth out. 
The doctors are hopeful they will be able to cut it out but she's 81 and my gran and I love her to bits so amensily upset atm
Don't know if you guys know this but beastie used to be called Elsie after my gran before we found out he wasn't a girl. 
So everyone please with granny Brodie the best of luck with her op tomorrow!
I will give everyone an update as soon as I can. 
Goodnight everyone


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> Just about to head to bed - I'm exhausted
> I just wanted to pop on to apologise for not participating in the usual banter!
> I got a call yesterday from my mum to say my grans in the hospital. Today we found out that my gran has colon cancer and she's getting an emergency operation to try and cut the cancerous growth out.
> The doctors are hopeful they will be able to cut it out but she's 81 and my gran and I love her to bits so amensily upset atm
> Don't know if you guys know this but beastie used to be called Elsie after my gran before we found out he wasn't a girl.
> So everyone please with granny Brodie the best of luck with her op tomorrow!
> I will give everyone an update as soon as I can.
> Goodnight everyone


So very sorry about this, lots of positive thoughts and good wishes to you and especially Granny Brodie.
Take care.


----------



## Angel Carrion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Every broken bone that I ever had...(And I've had several) seemed to heal pretty well and quickly. What I wasn't told is that later in life I would be re visited by the pains.
> Everything that ever hurt is now back to haunt me.
> I'm not that old right now. I'm going to make one miserable senior citizen!


You're not alone in that. I'm 23 and I have severe carpel tunnel in both wrists plus the cartilage is almost gone, I'll have to replace both knees and my left hip before I'm 35, my left ankle broke about two years back but never healed right so it still sometimes snaps again, my right foot has a fracture in it that never healed and randomly swells up and shoots pain, my back is completely shot both the muscular system and the vertebrae, my left shoulder pops out of the socket randomly, I choke to the point of turning purple at least once a day because my neck and esophagus are damaged, I've had at least 5 concussions, my nose has been broken twice but the second break made it look straight again so no complaints, my right eye socket has a fracture in it, and my right inner ear was damaged as a newborn so I get dizzy really bad and car sick. On top of that I have Lyme Disease, fibromyalgia, nerve damage from various things in various places, etc etc. I could go on forever, but that would take a while. Basically the docs are surprised I can move as easily as I do (she says while taking 20 minutes to stand up)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aw poor pigeon!


The last person to die from adder bite in the UK was a child in 1975, though some say a girl died in 1977, I can't find the records. 
This was based on the work of Pliny the Elder who used a ripped open swallow to do the same thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Angel Carrion said:


> You're not alone in that. I'm 23 and I have severe carpel tunnel in both wrists plus the cartilage is almost gone, I'll have to replace both knees and my left hip before I'm 35, my left ankle broke about two years back but never healed right so it still sometimes snaps again, my right foot has a fracture in it that never healed and randomly swells up and shoots pain, my back is completely shot both the muscular system and the vertebrae, my left shoulder pops out of the socket randomly, I choke to the point of turning purple at least once a day because my neck and esophagus are damaged, I've had at least 5 concussions, my nose has been broken twice but the second break made it look straight again so no complaints, my right eye socket has a fracture in it, and my right inner ear was damaged as a newborn so I get dizzy really bad and car sick. On top of that I have Lyme Disease, fibromyalgia, nerve damage from various things in various places, etc etc. I could go on forever, but that would take a while. Basically the docs are surprised I can move as easily as I do (she says while taking 20 minutes to stand up)


Goodness Angel what a lot you have to contend with! Yet you still manage to remain cheerful, you are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The last person to die from adder bite in the UK was a child in 1975, though some say a girl died in 1977, I can't find the records.
> This was based on the work of Pliny the Elder who used a ripped open swallow to do the same thing.


Thank goodness medicine has moved on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> Just about to head to bed - I'm exhausted
> I just wanted to pop on to apologise for not participating in the usual banter!
> I got a call yesterday from my mum to say my grans in the hospital. Today we found out that my gran has colon cancer and she's getting an emergency operation to try and cut the cancerous growth out.
> The doctors are hopeful they will be able to cut it out but she's 81 and my gran and I love her to bits so amensily upset atm
> Don't know if you guys know this but beastie used to be called Elsie after my gran before we found out he wasn't a girl.
> So everyone please with granny Brodie the best of luck with her op tomorrow!
> I will give everyone an update as soon as I can.
> Goodnight everyone


Terribly sorry to hear this, Kirsty.
Wifey and I (and maybe Tidgy) send maximum positive thoughts out to granny Brodie and I will think of her tonight when i retire and again in the morning.
Bless her, you and the rest of her family and friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> You're not alone in that. I'm 23 and I have severe carpel tunnel in both wrists plus the cartilage is almost gone, I'll have to replace both knees and my left hip before I'm 35, my left ankle broke about two years back but never healed right so it still sometimes snaps again, my right foot has a fracture in it that never healed and randomly swells up and shoots pain, my back is completely shot both the muscular system and the vertebrae, my left shoulder pops out of the socket randomly, I choke to the point of turning purple at least once a day because my neck and esophagus are damaged, I've had at least 5 concussions, my nose has been broken twice but the second break made it look straight again so no complaints, my right eye socket has a fracture in it, and my right inner ear was damaged as a newborn so I get dizzy really bad and car sick. On top of that I have Lyme Disease, fibromyalgia, nerve damage from various things in various places, etc etc. I could go on forever, but that would take a while. Basically the docs are surprised I can move as easily as I do (she says while taking 20 minutes to stand up)


I gave you a like here for sharing, if you see what i mean.
I am utterly amazed that you have the strength and willpower to carry on. There's various bits of me broken or missing, but nothing to compare to that.
I am in awe of your positive attitude.
Please PM me if you ever need to talk about anything.
Adam.


----------



## Lyn W

I plan to get up really early tomorrow even though its Sunday,
so I had better love you and leave you all.
Enjoy the rest of your evening/night
See you tomorrow CDRers
Night Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I plan to get up really early tomorrow even though its Sunday,
> so I had better love you and leave you all.
> Enjoy the rest of your evening/night
> See you tomorrow CDRers
> Night Night


Night Lyn.
I won't mention ghosties tonight.
Whoops!


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terribly sorry to hear this, Kirsty.
> Wifey and I (and maybe Tidgy) send maximum positive thoughts out to granny Brodie and I will think of her tonight when i retire and again in the morning.
> Bless her, you and the rest of her family and friends.


Sending best wishes for a good outcome.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night Lyn.
> I won't mention ghosties tonight.
> Whoops!


....and I hope ....
I just censored myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....and I hope ....
> I just censored myself!


Night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which animal has the biggest brain in proportion to it's body size?


----------



## AZtortMom

Ant?


----------



## Angel Carrion

Lyn W said:


> Goodness Angel what a lot you have to contend with! Yet you still manage to remain cheerful, you are an inspiration to us all.


Haha, glad I come across as cheerful. When I'm focusing on something or doing a lot of stuff (like today I was cleaning the house top to bottom) I'm told I look furious. I don't mean to look so mad! I'm just really zoned into what I'm doing! Haha. 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I gave you a like here for sharing, if you see what i mean.
> I am utterly amazed that you have the strength and willpower to carry on. There's various bits of me broken or missing, but nothing to compare to that.
> I am in awe of your positive attitude.
> Please PM me if you ever need to talk about anything.
> Adam.


Thank you for that. I didn't realize what I was dealing with was 

I can't find the word. This is how the concussions effect me. Plus stuttering and memory loss. But my friends and I make a joke out of it. "Ble-be-de ble-be-de, that's all, folks!"
The only things that really get me down about it is that I can't hold down a job for long and when I'm upfront about my issues during an interview, I don't get hired. I realize I don't have a lot of skill sets (manual labor from working on different farms & rescues, customer service from front desk hotel work and food court at costco, dog kennel, etc) and so I can't expect good-paying places to want to hire me, but I thought I could at least get a job at Aldi or something. (In case other states don't have Aldi; it's basically a knock off of costco for people that can't afford the membership. Aka lower financial class). That and my mother doesn't believe I'm in as much pain as I am. That's honestly what causes the most stress and such in my life. It'd be one thing if any of the pain meds the docs have tried would actually work (percs, Vicodin, muscle relaxers, diclofenac, gabapentin, etc etc) so I could move easier and be able to complete a physically taxing project in one day instead of taking a weekend or longer.
I forgot about this: I also get little to no REM sleep, so I'm constantly tired. They did a sleep study for three nights. First night slept 9 hours, only 30 minutes was REM sleep. Next time 9 hours, around 20-25 minutes REM. Last time 9 1/2 hours, around 15 minutes REM sleep. I like to joke and say "how am I not dead?!" Haha.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which animal has the biggest brain in proportion to it's body size?


Humans


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which animal has the biggest brain in proportion to it's body size?


Homo sapiens have the largest brain to body ratio. I think dolphins are second?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ant?


Is correct for 10 points. 
6 % of it's body.
An ant colony consists of (on average) 40,000 insects and a total number of neurons about equivalent to that of the human brain.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for 10 points.
> 6 % of it's body.
> An ant colony consists of (on average) 40,000 insects and a total number of neurons about equivalent to that of the human brain.


Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Haha, glad I come across as cheerful. When I'm focusing on something or doing a lot of stuff (like today I was cleaning the house top to bottom) I'm told I look furious. I don't mean to look so mad! I'm just really zoned into what I'm doing! Haha.
> 
> Thank you for that. I didn't realize what I was dealing with was
> 
> I can't find the word. This is how the concussions effect me. Plus stuttering and memory loss. But my friends and I make a joke out of it. "Ble-be-de ble-be-de, that's all, folks!"
> The only things that really get me down about it is that I can't hold down a job for long and when I'm upfront about my issues during an interview, I don't get hired. I realize I don't have a lot of skill sets (manual labor from working on different farms & rescues, customer service from front desk hotel work and food court at costco, dog kennel, etc) and so I can't expect good-paying places to want to hire me, but I thought I could at least get a job at Aldi or something. (In case other states don't have Aldi; it's basically a knock off of costco for people that can't afford the membership. Aka lower financial class). That and my mother doesn't believe I'm in as much pain as I am. That's honestly what causes the most stress and such in my life. It'd be one thing if any of the pain meds the docs have tried would actually work (percs, Vicodin, muscle relaxers, diclofenac, gabapentin, etc etc) so I could move easier and be able to complete a physically taxing project in one day instead of taking a weekend or longer.
> I forgot about this: I also get little to no REM sleep, so I'm constantly tired. They did a sleep study for three nights. First night slept 9 hours, only 30 minutes was REM sleep. Next time 9 hours, around 20-25 minutes REM. Last time 9 1/2 hours, around 15 minutes REM sleep. I like to joke and say "how am I not dead?!" Haha.


Not just other states, some of us are from other countries. Don't know costco other than by reputation, but Aldi occurs all over Europe and I think is German in origin. 
I often look very angry.
It frightens people, but i'm usually actually very cheerful. 
I only sleep 2 to 4 hours a night, so heaven knows how little REM I get.
Sleep is not nearly understood.
i don't worry about it and often don't sleep at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Humans


About a third the size of an ants in comparison to body size.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Homo sapiens have the largest brain to body ratio. I think dolphins are second?


nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How have ants been used to save human lives ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I've got to spend some time watching a film with wifey.
The i'm going to bed.
See all of you guys tomorrow. 
Special love as always to Cowboy Ken.
And tonight also to Kirsty's grandma Brodie too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night people.
Be Cold.
And don't be afraid of the Dark. 
it's a nice Room.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was adders.
> They believed that if you pressed a live pigeon's bottom to an adder bite, it would suck out the venom.


 HOW do people come up with this stuff???!?!?


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not just other states, some of us are from other countries. Don't know costco other than by reputation, but Aldi occurs all over Europe and I think is German in origin.
> I often look very angry.
> It frightens people, but i'm usually actually very cheerful.
> I only sleep 2 to 4 hours a night, so heaven knows how little REM I get.
> Sleep is not nearly understood.
> i don't worry about it and often don't sleep at all.


Sometimes I forget that a good size of y'all are from outside the US. I try to be mindful of it, but sometimes I don't think. I'm sorry.
I don't know how Aldi is in Germany, but in Pennsylvania USA it's primarily in lower class neighborhoods and such.
The only reason I made it 9+ hours for the sleep studies was because they knocked me out with sleeping pills. On a normal night I get maybe 3-4 hours because I have a hard time falling asleep and staying asleep. I'll doze off for 15-20 minutes then wake up not realizing I'd fallen asleep. Generally goes on for most of the night.
Sleep problems suck, am I right my brotha?


----------



## Angel Carrion

Moozillion said:


> HOW do people come up with this stuff???!?!?


That was my question, too. I just didn't ask it, haha


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I've got to spend some time watching a film with wifey.
> The i'm going to bed.
> See all of you guys tomorrow.
> Special love as always to Cowboy Ken.
> And tonight also to Kirsty's grandma Brodie too


Night Adam


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello folks...
> I'm so excited  And happy. And a little nervous! I'm starting my classes at Tri-C on Monday. Right now I'll only be taking English and Math, all online, but it's a start, right?


Hey! That's so exciting! I was super nervous to go back to school and it was the BEST decision I've ever made. Structured online classes to me are easier than the go at your own pace ones. Congrats! I know you'll do well


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I've got to spend some time watching a film with wifey.
> The i'm going to bed.
> See all of you guys tomorrow.
> Special love as always to Cowboy Ken.
> And tonight also to Kirsty's grandma Brodie too


Night Adam! Internet issues kept me away today :-(


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You can buy a controller from the Wii just like an original and download the game from the Wii store. It's pretty cool but doesn't beat the original




done some 'youtube'n' last night... you can download the every single nes and snes games onto an sd card from pc and just insert into wii!  todays goal


----------



## johnandjade

Angel Carrion said:


> Sometimes I forget that a good size of y'all are from outside the US. I try to be mindful of it, but sometimes I don't think. I'm sorry.
> I don't know how Aldi is in Germany, but in Pennsylvania USA it's primarily in lower class neighborhoods and such.
> The only reason I made it 9+ hours for the sleep studies was because they knocked me out with sleeping pills. On a normal night I get maybe 3-4 hours because I have a hard time falling asleep and staying asleep. I'll doze off for 15-20 minutes then wake up not realizing I'd fallen asleep. Generally goes on for most of the night.
> Sleep problems suck, am I right my brotha?




wow  you seam to remain in high spirits and thats half the battle  , the drive to work (although can't imagine how frustrating) is good, means you've got plenty fight in you, you should be commended for that, its too easy to just give up. glad you and your friends can make light, got to keep on  

aldi in Scotland is actually becoming the the no1 supermarket! the stigma is being shook of though it's mainly due to necessity. never understood why people hesitate shopping there, its just a store same as the rest in my opinion. 

hope things get easier for you, stay positive


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> Just about to head to bed - I'm exhausted
> I just wanted to pop on to apologise for not participating in the usual banter!
> I got a call yesterday from my mum to say my grans in the hospital. Today we found out that my gran has colon cancer and she's getting an emergency operation to try and cut the cancerous growth out.
> The doctors are hopeful they will be able to cut it out but she's 81 and my gran and I love her to bits so amensily upset atm
> Don't know if you guys know this but beastie used to be called Elsie after my gran before we found out he wasn't a girl.
> So everyone please with granny Brodie the best of luck with her op tomorrow!
> I will give everyone an update as soon as I can.
> Goodnight everyone




sorry to read this . thoughts are with you and family. hopping for a positive outcome, fingers crossed and prayers for granny brodie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOW do people come up with this stuff???!?!?


It's a twist on the works of Pliny the Elder (he wasn't a tree) in this case.
He gathered together the known 'science' of the time in many volumes.
Where he got that from, heaven only knows.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Sometimes I forget that a good size of y'all are from outside the US. I try to be mindful of it, but sometimes I don't think. I'm sorry.
> I don't know how Aldi is in Germany, but in Pennsylvania USA it's primarily in lower class neighborhoods and such.
> The only reason I made it 9+ hours for the sleep studies was because they knocked me out with sleeping pills. On a normal night I get maybe 3-4 hours because I have a hard time falling asleep and staying asleep. I'll doze off for 15-20 minutes then wake up not realizing I'd fallen asleep. Generally goes on for most of the night.
> Sleep problems suck, am I right my brotha?


Same in Europe, that Aldi is a somewhat downmarket outfit.
I like not sleeping.
It gives me time to do a lot more rubbish! 
It was the TB and the loss of a third of my lungs that's done me the most damage.
107 days in isolation, nearly died, no fun.
Life is good.
Now.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just gave cheddar his first bit if cucumber.
He had little nibble then ignored it. 
I think his Cheerios are still his favourite.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wow  you seam to remain in high spirits and thats half the battle  , the drive to work (although can't imagine how frustrating) is good, means you've got plenty fight in you, you should be commended for that, its too easy to just give up. glad you and your friends can make light, got to keep on
> 
> aldi in Scotland is actually becoming the the no1 supermarket! the stigma is being shook of though it's mainly due to necessity. never understood why people hesitate shopping there, its just a store same as the rest in my opinion.
> 
> hope things get easier for you, stay positive


Morning John - yes there used to be a lot of snobbery associated with shopping at Aldi and Lidl but they are giving the big supermarket names a run for their money everywhere in the UK now and are even opening superstores in some areas. They don't have a great deal of choice or sell many of the big name brands but often the continental stuff is equal to them, if not far superior. The only thing that drives me mad about Aldi and Lidl is that they never have enough tills open - so there's always massive queues. I use all of the stores.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just gave cheddar his first bit if cucumber.
> He had little nibble then ignored it.
> I think his Cheerios are still his favourite.


Does Spud like cucumber ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does Spud like cucumber ?



Who doesn't like cucumber?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. Just a fleeing visit from me. Hope everyone had a lovely day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Who doesn't like cucumber?


A Korean girl called Jessica and ants, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all. Just a fleeing visit from me. Hope everyone had a lovely day!


Hi, Lyn, catch you later hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all. Just a fleeing visit from me. Hope everyone had a lovely day!


One can't flee from The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In ancient India, soldier ants were used to bite a wound together.
You then break off the head to leave a stitch. 
Rows of these would hold wounds together, very successfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Also medical, what do they use red ants for in Thailand?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Korean girl called Jessica and ants, apparently.



Their loss. Cucumbers are like olives; I question the character of anything that doesn't like them.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In ancient India, soldier ants were used to bite a wound together.
> You then break off the head to leave a stitch.
> Rows of these would hold wounds together, very successfully.




I swear I'm not a masochist, but experiencing the ant-glove-of-death is actually kind of appealing to me.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> done some 'youtube'n' last night... you can download the every single nes and snes games onto an sd card from pc and just insert into wii!  todays goal


That's awesome!


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Their loss. Cucumbers are like olives; I question the character of anything that doesn't like them.


I love cucumber too.
Cheese and cucumber sarnies!!!!
Yuummmmmmyyyy!!!!
Olives are incredibly cheap here and grow all over the place.
Also very nice and healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I swear I'm not a masochist, but experiencing the ant-glove-of-death is actually kind of appealing to me.


Video not available in my country, but I get the picture.
I ain't afraid of no ants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Morning, Michelle, and what a beautiful day it is here.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle, and what a beautiful day it is here.


I'm glad! Hoping today can be a mostly lazy day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm glad! Hoping today can be a mostly lazy day


Me too.
As usual.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does Spud like cucumber ?


Spud LOVES cucumber


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


> Who doesn't like cucumber?


Cheddar doesn't


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud LOVES cucumber


Tidgy and wifey, too.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Who doesn't like cucumber?


I eat a cucumber a day! Best veggie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I eat a cucumber a day! Best veggie


Crikey!
You must be seriously cool.


----------



## Angel Carrion

johnandjade said:


> wow  you seam to remain in high spirits and thats half the battle  , the drive to work (although can't imagine how frustrating) is good, means you've got plenty fight in you, you should be commended for that, its too easy to just give up. glad you and your friends can make light, got to keep on
> 
> aldi in Scotland is actually becoming the the no1 supermarket! the stigma is being shook of though it's mainly due to necessity. never understood why people hesitate shopping there, its just a store same as the rest in my opinion.
> 
> hope things get easier for you, stay positive


Oh I shop at Aldi all the time. I didn't realize there was a stigma to them?

If there was a way for me to live off of doing what I love, I'd be happy as a turtle with a strawberry. Sadly, I have to find a job. Believe me, it's not a drive to work. It's an understanding of the necessity to work. Now if only potential employers had a drive to hire.... Haha


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same in Europe, that Aldi is a somewhat downmarket outfit.
> I like not sleeping.
> It gives me time to do a lot more rubbish!
> It was the TB and the loss of a third of my lungs that's done me the most damage.
> 107 days in isolation, nearly died, no fun.
> Life is good.
> Now.


Wow. So no more marathon running for you, aye?
Nearly dying isn't nearly as fun as it sounds. My kidneys almost took me out. Would have been more fun if I had a pool....
But hey, life is good now? Then life is sweeeeet.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same in Europe, that Aldi is a somewhat downmarket outfit.
> I like not sleeping.
> It gives me time to do a lot more rubbish!
> It was the TB and the loss of a third of my lungs that's done me the most damage.
> 107 days in isolation, nearly died, no fun.
> Life is good.
> Now.


Although, 107 days in isolation. Did you catch up on your reading list?


----------



## Angel Carrion

spudthetortoise said:


> Just gave cheddar his first bit if cucumber.
> He had little nibble then ignored it.
> I think his Cheerios are still his favourite.


My rattie girls LOOOOOOVE their Cheerios. Though they'll eat pretty much anything I give them. Cantaloupe, mealworm, strawberry, etc. Haven't tried cucumber, yet. Hm....


----------



## Angel Carrion

Lyn W said:


> Morning John - yes there used to be a lot of snobbery associated with shopping at Aldi and Lidl but they are giving the big supermarket names a run for their money everywhere in the UK now and are even opening superstores in some areas. They don't have a great deal of choice or sell many of the big name brands but often the continental stuff is equal to them, if not far superior. The only thing that drives me mad about Aldi and Lidl is that they never have enough tills open - so there's always massive queues. I use all of the stores.


That's the problem here by me in the USA as well. There's only ever one till open, yet the store will be packed. It's bloody maddening, especially when there's a family (it's usually more than one) with 3+ kids screaming and running around the store and such. I mean full on screaming instead of talking. I've started the habit of wearing headphones with music playing when I shop there, now. Keeps me calm instead of feeling the urge to yell at those kids.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In ancient India, soldier ants were used to bite a wound together.
> You then break off the head to leave a stitch.
> Rows of these would hold wounds together, very successfully.


I remember reading about that years ago! I completely forgot that useful tidbit of information!


----------



## Moozillion

Q: What do you call an elephant skin doctor?

A: A pachydermatologist!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

It was quite warm so I decided to dive (more like belly flop as the water was too shallow) into the pool.
Got an action shot 






Then being the wimp I am, I jumped straight out and ran inside to take a nice warm shower


----------



## jaizei

Angel Carrion said:


> That's the problem here by me in the USA as well. There's only ever one till open, yet the store will be packed. It's bloody maddening, especially when there's a family (it's usually more than one) with 3+ kids screaming and running around the store and such. I mean full on screaming instead of talking. I've started the habit of wearing headphones with music playing when I shop there, now. Keeps me calm instead of feeling the urge to yell at those kids.



There's a reason I do most of me shopping between the hours of 5-8am.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello! I am seeking shelter in the CDR to recover from our holiday! You don't mind if I bring my massive mug of tea in with me do you? We just got back.

We had a wonderful time in the sun with plenty of cheese and wine in Uzès in Languesdoc Rousillon, but it's one heck of a drive back (750 miles over 2 days). We drove around 600 miles to Reims yesterday and then the rest today. Minor delays at the Channel Tunnel only which was good.


----------



## Angel Carrion

jaizei said:


> There's a reason I do most of me shopping between the hours of 5-8am.


I don't think the Aldi's by me open that early. 
Plus I'm not usually even up and moving yet. 8am I'm generally laying in bed with a dog on either side of me refusing to let me up while I contemplate the meaning of life, if the stars we see are still burning or if they died long ago, why does my mothers dog like to fart directly into my face, and if time is linear like we view it or if it is more fluid or just a great big ball of wibbly wobbly timey wimey .... ness....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Although, 107 days in isolation. Did you catch up on your reading list?


Some, but I was too ill to read for half of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Q: What do you call an elephant skin doctor?
> 
> A: A pachydermatologist!!!


Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It was quite warm so I decided to dive (more like belly flop as the water was too shallow) into the pool.
> Got an action shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then being the wimp I am, I jumped straight out and ran inside to take a nice warm shower


Did you actually go through the bottom and make a hole in the ground there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> There's a reason I do most of me shopping between the hours of 5-8am.


You're less likely to get arrested ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello! I am seeking shelter in the CDR to recover from our holiday! You don't mind if I bring my massive mug of tea in with me do you? We just got back.
> 
> We had a wonderful time in the sun with plenty of cheese and wine in Uzès in Languesdoc Rousillon, but it's one heck of a drive back (750 miles over 2 days). We drove around 600 miles to Reims yesterday and then the rest today. Minor delays at the Channel Tunnel only which was good.


Welcome back to The Cold Dark Room.
Missed having you around in here.
Of course, you can bring your huge mug in here (!). Pull up an armadillo and relax
Extra points for the cheese mention, though I'm slightly jealous.
Long drive, indeed, but things could have been a lot worse at the Chunnel.
Hurrah! Glad you had a good time.
Hurrah! You're back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I don't think the Aldi's by me open that early.
> Plus I'm not usually even up and moving yet. 8am I'm generally laying in bed with a dog on either side of me refusing to let me up while I contemplate the meaning of life, if the stars we see are still burning or if they died long ago, why does my mothers dog like to fart directly into my face, and if time is linear like we view it or if it is more fluid or just a great big ball of wibbly wobbly timey wimey .... ness....


Doctor Who mention!
Points.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> You must be seriously cool.


They're a good snack! Every now and then sprinkle a little salt on them......mmmm


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> They're a good snack! Every now and then sprinkle a little salt on them......mmmm


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


>


Eeeeeewwwww cottage cheese is gross!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey loves that too!


meech008 said:


> They're a good snack! Every now and then sprinkle a little salt on them......mmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


ha de ha ha.
Not nice.


----------



## johnandjade

grrrr!!! half way to 'hacking' the nintend wii, bloomin laptop is goosed... pop up after pop up!!! 

so its been put away for tonight before I throw it out a window!!! 

both mum and dads cars been cleaned, the mrs is playing in the kitchen so im going to retreat into the man cave... and the cold dark room obviously. 

hope we are all well today and being silly


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some, but I was too ill to read for half of it.


That's not good. Being too ill to read is really bad


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who mention!
> Points.


Doctor Who wins every time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> grrrr!!! half way to 'hacking' the nintend wii, bloomin laptop is goosed... pop up after pop up!!!
> 
> so its been put away for tonight before I throw it out a window!!!
> 
> both mum and dads cars been cleaned, the mrs is playing in the kitchen so im going to retreat into the man cave... and the cold dark room obviously.
> 
> hope we are all well today and being silly


Silly, us ?
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> That's not good. Being too ill to read is really bad


I've made up for it since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Doctor Who wins every time


New series 19th September.
Just in time for my birthday.
Hurrah!


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New series 19th September.
> Just in time for my birthday.
> Hurrah!


How you liking Capaldi so far?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly, us ?
> Wibble.



View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439140200.366339.jpg


im a pencil case


----------



## johnandjade

please excuse the stern look, its more difficult than it looks lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> How you liking Capaldi so far?


I think he's brilliant.
One of the best.
I didn't like all the Danny Pink stuff and a couple of stories were weak, but "Listen", "Mummy on the Orient Express" and "Flatline" were superb.
A great season, all in all and Capaldi is dynamite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 142750
> 
> 
> im a pencil case


You're supposed to have pants on your head too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're supposed to have pants on your head too.



i dont ware underpants.... the pair hasnt been built yet that can take on the job! woof woof!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In ancient India, soldier ants were used to bite a wound together.
> You then break off the head to leave a stitch.
> Rows of these would hold wounds together, very successfully.


Was that the first antiseptic?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back to The Cold Dark Room.
> Missed having you around in here.
> Of course, you can bring your huge mug in here (!). Pull up an armadillo and relax
> Extra points for the cheese mention, though I'm slightly jealous.
> Long drive, indeed, but things could have been a lot worse at the Chunnel.
> Hurrah! Glad you had a good time.
> Hurrah! You're back.


Thanks for the warm welcome 

The Chaumes seems to have survived the journey without mugging me as soon as I opened the cold box. It was sealed in cling film and a plastic bag to help prevent its worst odours from forcing customs and excise to imprison both us and it.  For those not familar with Chaumes cheese, it can get very smelly and runny when over-ripe. It needs to be kept very cold!

Things are heading for organised here. Car unloaded, Joe found (Since when has he started sleeping under the Japanese Maple?! He looks I fine fettle thanks to my well trained neighbours), Mums phoned and a second mug of tea consumed.

Sorry to hear you've been unwell. Are you recovering now?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One can't flee from The Cold Dark Room.


Bit like Hotel California then
"......You can check out any tine you like
But you can never leave.................."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love cucumber too.
> Cheese and cucumber sarnies!!!!
> Yuummmmmmyyyy!!!!
> Olives are incredibly cheap here and grow all over the place.
> Also very nice and healthy.


Me too!
I don't like Olives though - nor Popeyes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i dont ware underpants.... the pair hasnt been built yet that can take on the job! woof woof!


oh, goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Bit like Hotel California then
> "......You can check out any tine you like
> But you can never leave.................."




there could be mirrors on the ceiling but we are unable to tell. 

is there pink champagne on ice???


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Me too!
> I don't like Olives though - nor Popeyes




whats pink and smells of olive??? 


... popeyes ( insert rest of punchline )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was that the first antiseptic?


Funny you should say that, but that's the answer to the next question about red ants in Thailand.
They pour them into an open wound and the ants secrete an acid that is antiseptic and painkilling. 
I've seen this done.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> There's a reason I do most of me shopping between the hours of 5-8am.


It's only Tesco and some Asda stores open at those times in UK


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> just popped in to say hello... hello! work done, tv moved, mums car, i'll do that tomorrow lol. hope we are all having a good day, not nice enough out for fido


Good evening, I just came back from a TWO HOUR walk with Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello! I am seeking shelter in the CDR to recover from our holiday! You don't mind if I bring my massive mug of tea in with me do you? We just got back.
> 
> We had a wonderful time in the sun with plenty of cheese and wine in Uzès in Languesdoc Rousillon, but it's one heck of a drive back (750 miles over 2 days). We drove around 600 miles to Reims yesterday and then the rest today. Minor delays at the Channel Tunnel only which was good.


Welcome back! Hope you had a good rest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> The Chaumes seems to have survived the journey without mugging me as soon as I opened the cold box. It was sealed in cling film and a plastic bag to help prevent its worst odours from forcing customs and excise to imprison both us and it.  For those not familar with Chaumes cheese, it can get very smelly and runny when over-ripe. It needs to be kept very cold!
> 
> Things are heading for organised here. Car unloaded, Joe found (Since when has he started sleeping under the Japanese Maple?! He looks I fine fettle thanks to my well trained neighbours), Mums phoned and a second mug of tea consumed.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been unwell. Are you recovering now?


No, no, I'm fine, that was a couple of years back, TB. Not good, but mostly recovered now.
Chaumes is a ten out of ten cheese, truly yummy, but yes, it can be used in hand to hand combat with some efficacy. 
Glad Joe's happy and well.
I'm sure the neighbours did a good job, but he'll be happy to have the 'food goddess' back.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Are we taking a real flying helicopter here?


Good evening Lyn.

Nice question there, knowing....Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too!
> I don't like Olives though - nor Popeyes


Spinach ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It flew, yes.


Hi Adam, what of the PAST TENSE there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there could be mirrors on the ceiling but we are unable to tell.
> 
> is there pink champagne on ice???


When i worked briefly as cover manager for Sainsbury's in Chelsea, we sold more bottles of pink champagne than cans of beans.
Don't think there's any in The Cold Dark Room though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whats pink and smells of olive???
> 
> 
> ... popeyes ( insert rest of punchline )


Popeye's pink champagne, of course!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Funny you should say that, but that's the answer to the next question about red ants in Thailand.
> They pour them into an open wound and the ants secrete an acid that is antiseptic and painkilling.
> I've seen this done.


That must be worth loads of points then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, what of the PAST TENSE there?


Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.
Hope you had a nice walk.
Past tense intentional.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That must be worth loads of points then!


Hmmm.
Some.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> Nice question there, knowing....Adam.


Hi Gillian
Yes just wanted to clarify things but he still tricked me!
That's a good walk you and Oli had there.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spinach ?


Tattoos


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do a Greasy Butcher, Hog's Snout and Gene Pitney have in common ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, I just came back from a TWO HOUR walk with Oli.




hope wasnt too hot or stressful?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do a Greasy Butcher, Hog's Snout and Gene Pitney have in common ?


They're all 24 hours from Tulsa


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do a Greasy Butcher, Hog's Snout and Gene Pitney have in common ?




types of ale ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do a Greasy Butcher, Hog's Snout and Gene Pitney have in common ?


My favourite fruit... apples


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do a Greasy Butcher, Hog's Snout and Gene Pitney have in common ?


I've heard that a Hogs Snout is an apple so are the others too?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.
> Hope you had a nice walk.
> Past tense intentional.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Oh yes it was a nice long walk, which Oli did enjoy thank GOD. Oli seems to be a totally different tort when we're outside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They're all 24 hours from Tulsa


One imagine's there's probably a greasy butcher and maybe a hog's snout _in_ Tulsa.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I've heard that a Hogs Snout is an apple so are the others too?


We live in the garden of England... Brogdale, home of the national fruit collection, and the East Malling Research station aren't far of us. Kent is apple land ...and cherries... and cob nuts... and plums... and hops (mmm beer!)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My favourite fruit... apples


Shouldn't that be Gene Pipney?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hope wasnt too hot or stressful?


Not for me, although temperature was 22 degrees Celcius at sunset. Even Oli liked it.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We live in the garden of England... Brogdale, home of the national fruit collection, and the East Malling Research station aren't far of us. Kent is apple land ...and cherries... and cob nuts... and plums... and hops (mmm beer!)


There's no need to oast about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My favourite fruit... apples


Joe's Mum is back with a vengeance.
10 points.
Yep a Greasy Butcher is a sweet red eating apple. Don't know the others.
Getting types of apple is not so easy. seeds that fall to the ground and germinate are usually nothing like the parent tree, so you have to graft them


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> There's no need to oast about it.


If I wasn't so tired, I would come up with a suitably b-oastful reply. My brain isn't up to it tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've heard that a Hogs Snout is an apple so are the others too?


Yes, but too late.
ha de ha ha.
you were pipped to the post.


----------



## Lyn W

I may have to have a quick flounce for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Oh yes it was a nice long walk, which Oli did enjoy thank GOD. Oli seems to be a totally different tort when we're outside.


Thank heavens for that.
Tidgy is happy too and says to say she's proud of him.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I may have to have a quick flounce for that!


How many flounces to the pound of apples?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Shouldn't that be Gene Pipney?


Gene Pitney apples are often used in baking - which he sang about in 'Somethings gotten hold of my tart'


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank heavens for that.
> Tidgy is happy too and says to say she's proud of him.


What a couple they'd make. Do you think they could 'live happily ever after?'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We live in the garden of England... Brogdale, home of the national fruit collection, and the East Malling Research station aren't far of us. Kent is apple land ...and cherries... and cob nuts... and plums... and hops (mmm beer!)


All mmmm, indeed.
Thay have a big cherry festival in a village not far away, very beautiful place.
Also unmarried daughters are taken along to be chosen by unmarried men. 
No apples, a few plums, some hop fields but a lot of citrus fruit and olives (prickly pear too, for Tidgy). 
And dates to the south.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> How many flounces to the pound of apples?


Encore!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What a couple they'd make. Do you think they could 'live happily ever after?'


No.
Sadly, in reality, Greek tortoises hate each other.
An internet relationship is the best we can hope for.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Encore!


These puns are very apeeling


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Sadly, in reality, Greek tortoises hate each other.
> An internet relationship is the best we can hope for.


My young niece went pony trekking while in Corfu and she was amazed to see what she described as 'hundreds' of torts in the area they went to although that may be an exaggeration. I assume they were Greeks but unfortunately she hadn't taken her camera.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All mmmm, indeed.
> Thay have a big cherry festival in a village not far away, very beautiful place.
> Also unmarried daughters are taken along to be chosen by unmarried men.
> No apples, a few plums, some hop fields but a lot of citrus fruit and olives (prickly pear too, for Tidgy).
> And dates to the south.


Hmm Glad my dad didn't know about that!
although he did offer me as a raffle prize at the wedding of my last sister to wed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> These puns are very apeeling


Stop stalking me!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My young niece went pony trekking while in Corfu and she was amazed to see what she described as 'hundreds' of torts in the area they went to although that may be an exaggeration. I assume they were Greeks but unfortunately she hadn't taken her camera.


There are a lot in southern France. In Gonfaron near the Cote d'Azure, "Le village des tortues" is based around a rescue centre that can be visited. The local torts are Hermann's


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop stalking me!


Ok I'll leaf you alone


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop stalking me!


You have a core of friends on TFO who find you apeeling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My young niece went pony trekking while in Corfu and she was amazed to see what she described as 'hundreds' of torts in the area they went to although that may be an exaggeration. I assume they were Greeks but unfortunately she hadn't taken her camera.


There use to be lots on the Greek islands.
for romantic evenings, they would take tortoises into the house and put candles on their backs to provide romantic mood lighting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There use to be lots on the Greek islands.
> for romantic evenings, they would take tortoises into the house and put candles on their backs to provide romantic mood lighting.


That makes me feel quite sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmm Glad my dad didn't know about that!
> although he did offer me as a raffle prize at the wedding of my last sister to wed!


First thing they do is check you've got good teeth.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Sadly, in reality, Greek tortoises hate each other.
> An internet relationship is the best we can hope for.


That is not fair: is Oli to remain single for the rest of his life? He'd better look for a .....*GERMAN *tort-someone of Oli Kahn's nationality (or species, if you like)!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First thing they do is check you've got good teeth.


Sure this isn't a horse fair?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok I'll leaf you alone


Silence is golden. Delicious quiet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That makes me feel quite sad.


I expect they had a lot of house fires.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That is not fair: is Oli to remain single for the rest of his life? He'd better look for a .....*GERMAN *tort-someone of Oli Kahn's nationality (or species, if you like)!


We'll see in the future.
They're both too young at the moment.
We can chaperone their relationship for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sure this isn't a horse fair?


No, but the procedure is fairly similar to the camel fairs down south.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some, but I was too ill to read for half of it.


 "..too ill to read..." WOW!!!! You were TERRIBLY ill- seriously!!! : (


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's brilliant.
> One of the best.
> I didn't like all the Danny Pink stuff and a couple of stories were weak, but "Listen", "Mummy on the Orient Express" and "Flatline" were superb.
> A great season, all in all and Capaldi is dynamite.


I greatly enjoyed Listen. That and the Robin Hood one.


----------



## meech008

I have no desire to go to the grocery store to do the weeks shopping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "..too ill to read..." WOW!!!! You were TERRIBLY ill- seriously!!! : (


weighed 38 kilo at one point, coughing up blood and bits of lung, not responding to antibiotics, unable to hold down food, delirious and not bothered about living (didn't want to die, just wasn't too concerned if it happened) stuck in a room with no mobile signal in England, so couldn't speak to wifey, everyone had to wear masks to visit, very near death a couple of times.
very interesting experience.
Life is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I greatly enjoyed Listen. That and the Robin Hood one.


yeah, Robots of Sherwood was fun, much lighter tone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have no desire to go to the grocery store to do the weeks shopping


send someone else!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello cold-dark-roomers 
I went to the zoo today. Here are a few (not very good) pics:
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439151102.922153.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439151113.943391.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439151135.188092.jpg


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello cold-dark-roomers
> I went to the zoo today. Here are a few (not very good) pics:
> View attachment 142765
> 
> View attachment 142766
> 
> View attachment 142767


Hi Abdulla hope you are having a good holiday.
Those animals would be at home in the CDR but not sure we have room at the mo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello cold-dark-roomers
> I went to the zoo today. Here are a few (not very good) pics:
> View attachment 142765
> 
> View attachment 142766
> 
> View attachment 142767


Hi,Abdulla.
Hope you enjoyed it.
The sea lions are great.
But polar bears (or any bears) should not be kept in captivity, in my opinion. They go mad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Abdulla hope you are having a good holiday.
> Those animals would be at home in the CDR but not sure we have room at the mo.


i suppose mad polar bears would fit in nicely, but yeah, they take up quite a bit of space.
Sea- lions?
Bad fishy smell, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi,Abdulla.
> Hope you enjoyed it.
> The sea lions are great.
> But polar bears (or any bears) should not be kept in captivity, in my opinion. They go mad.


Yes it' s sad to see a pacing bear.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy all


Afternoon, Noel.
Good day so far ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's the common factor between apples and a game played with headless goats?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm having an early night so see you all tomorrow - have fun !
Night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm having an early night so see you all tomorrow - have fun !
> Night night


Night, Lyn.
Early nights should probably be banned in The Cold Dark Room, except for when i want one of course.
take care.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> send someone else!


Ha! It'd never get done! We'd have eggs every day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ha! It'd never get done! We'd have eggs every day


Not too fond of eggs.
I like the yolk but the white bit's nasty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Noel.
> Good day so far ?


Yup! 
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lovely, very hot here, but that's good.
Doing some reading, nice and relaxed.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too fond of eggs.
> I like the yolk but the white bit's nasty.


I love a good runny yolk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or a good funny joke.


----------



## meech008

Well everyone knows that if they get too cold in the cold dark room, then they should go stand in a corner right?

......they're usually 90 degrees


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well everyone knows that if they get too cold in the cold dark room, then they should go stand in a corner right?
> 
> ......they're usually 90 degrees


Very good .
But The Cold Dark Room has eight or nine corners at least.
Nobody's quite sure.
That's 40 to 45° each on average which is fairly chilly.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good .
> But The Cold Dark Room has eight or nine corners at least.
> Nobody's quite sure.
> That's 40 to 45° each on average which is fairly chilly.


Well, that would explain the girls being at attention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Well, that would explain the girls being at attention.


But not the centre of attention.
No one's found that either.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good .
> But The Cold Dark Room has eight or nine corners at least.
> Nobody's quite sure.
> That's 40 to 45° each on average which is fairly chilly.


Just bring me down why don't you ;-) first mildly funny thing I've said!


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Just bring me down why don't you ;-) first mildly funny thing I've said!



It'll happen again eventually - even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not the centre of attention.
> No one's found that either.


I bet it's the armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Just bring me down why don't you ;-) first mildly funny thing I've said!


Twas funny.
But not your first.
And you got points for it.
But i've always got to have the last word, you Know!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I bet it's the armadillos.


Quite possibly.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, buzkashi or kokpar are two names for a Central Asian game where two teams on horseback compete to drag a goat carcass across a goal, but I'm unclear on how apples fit in...


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good .
> But The Cold Dark Room has eight or nine corners at least.
> Nobody's quite sure.
> That's 40 to 45° each on average which is fairly chilly.


I guess someone moved all the quilts so you can't find them. There are enough for every one of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, buzkashi or kokpar are two names for a Central Asian game where two teams on horseback compete to drag a goat carcass across a goal, but I'm unclear on how apples fit in...


Nearly there, Bea.
The game was invented in Kazakhstan.
And that's where apples originated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I guess someone moved all the quilts so you can't find them. There are enough for every one of us.


There's certainly a couple in Corner 5.
Found them earlier.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's certainly a couple in Corner 5.
> Found them earlier.[/
> What shape is this room?


----------



## Moozillion

Whoa!!! Apples originated in Afghanistan??!?! 
...tulips, too- I think?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not quite sure.
It's big and Cold and Dark and no one has found the ceiling yet, though Bea climbed up and found a ledge and some stalactites dangling down. 
It has seven, possibly eight corners maybe more. 
We must map it out sometime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Whoa!!! Apples originated in Afghanistan??!?!
> ...tulips, too- I think?


Nope, Southern Khazakstan, also parts of other countries bordering on the Dzungarian Alps where they first seem to have grown.
Tulips were central Asia somewhere, the Ottoman Empire first cultivated them, not sure precisely where.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do Ulysses S. Grant and the British politician John Prescott have in common ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm turning in early, too tonight, 'cos I'm allowed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Slightly worried that we've had no updates regarding Ken.
Also still wishing the best for Kirsty's gran.Brodie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all you lovely Cold Dark Roomers.
Please continue to have fun and be silly as I may not be on for a bit tomorrow as wifey wants me to go shopping with here in the morning.
I hate shopping in the new town, everything I need I can get in the medina.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slightly worried that we've had no updates regarding Ken.


Probably she just wanted to spend the time with him and not worry with anything else other than getting cowboy where he needs to be  emotionally and physically. I bet either tomorrow or Tuesday we'll get an update  Ken is strong and a fighter, he'll be back before you know it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do Ulysses S. Grant and the British politician John Prescott have in common ?



tomatoes? or a swift left hook?


----------



## johnandjade

mornin' all. hope we all had a good weekend. Monday again, nice to see this first thing in the morning though
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439188715.702370.jpg


its nice he's eating live rather than bagged for a change


----------



## johnandjade

eggs, not tomatoes!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> eggs, not tomatoes!


Yup - the yolk was on him


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good Monday morning.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello cold-dark-roomers
> I went to the zoo today. Here are a few (not very good) pics:
> View attachment 142765
> 
> View attachment 142766
> 
> View attachment 142767


Hi Abdulla, hope you had a great time at the zoo. I wish there was one in this place. I was once told that the government cannot afford a zoo: the animals, their food, vets, and the rest, while some people are literally dying of hunger.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Lyn.
> Early nights should probably be banned in The Cold Dark Room, except for when i want one of course.
> take care.


Hi Adam.

Wow!! You sound like ......HITLER! What of democracy?

Heil Hitler!!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Probably she just wanted to spend the time with him and not worry with anything else other than getting cowboy where he needs to be  emotionally and physically. I bet either tomorrow or Tuesday we'll get an update  Ken is strong and a fighter, he'll be back before you know it!


Let's hope for the best.

I have sent Morgan two messages (one yesterday and another one today). Sorry to say I got no answer so far.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone at Cold Dark Room. Hope you're all well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Wow!! You sound like ......HITLER! What of democracy?
> 
> Heil Hitler!!


?


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning fellow people
The people if the TFO are not renamed "The Tortoise Tribe"


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning fellow people
> The people if the TFO are not renamed "The Tortoise Tribe"


Good afternoon, hope you're fine.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, hope you're fine.


I'm just sitting around with monty by my side
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439198301.709667.jpg

Gotta get up soon and feed spud though! It's 10 am for me so poor spuds probably wondering where his food is.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm just sitting around with monty by my side
> View attachment 142834
> 
> Gotta get up soon and feed spud though! It's 10 am for me so poor spuds probably wondering where his food is.


Get up and feed the poor thing. What if he's hungry?


----------



## Gillian M

Got to leave the CDR-too cold for me.

Talk to you later, ladies and gentlemen, good-bye.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup - the yolk was on him




eggsalent  how be we today mam?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> eggsalent  how be we today mam?


Cracking up already.... morning all.

We are having our central heating boiler and hot water tank replaced starting tomorrow (a 3 day job). Just back from our travels this is not seeming like a good idea at this moment in time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Our clothes dryer took a dump. The control switch costs 80% of a new unit. 
And the washing machine is seven years old so it's gonna go too.
Sorry to hear I'm not alone. At least this will only be a three hour job at most.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Probably she just wanted to spend the time with him and not worry with anything else other than getting cowboy where he needs to be  emotionally and physically. I bet either tomorrow or Tuesday we'll get an update  Ken is strong and a fighter, he'll be back before you know it!


Hope so, I miss him around on the Forum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good Monday morning.


Morning, Ed.
Thanks for peeking in.
Hope you're feeling a little bit brighter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Wow!! You sound like ......HITLER! What of democracy?
> 
> Heil Hitler!!


I just want people to talk to.
I get lonely in here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so, I miss him around on the Forum


I miss the Cowboy and his comments as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's hope for the best.
> 
> I have sent Morgan two messages (one yesterday and another one today). Sorry to say I got no answer so far.


We must be patient.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just want people to talk to.
> I get lonely in here.


If so, all I can say is: '*Yessir*.' I for one know what feeling lonely means.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone at Cold Dark Room. Hope you're all well.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Wifey, Tidgy and I are all well.
Hope you and Oli are too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We must be patient.


Alright, but his conditions were somewhat serious, and worrying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ?


Joke from back on Pretend Chat when we had the Grammar Police, Gillian as the Military Woman and various people accused (jokingly) of behaving like Hitler.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Wifey, Tidgy and I are all well.
> Hope you and Oli are too.


So far so good. Oli is in deep sleep in the sun, he might get a tan.

How's Wifey? And what's Tidgy up to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning fellow people
> The people if the TFO are not renamed "The Tortoise Tribe"


Only if I can be the witch doctor.
Morning, Spud's Mum.


----------



## jaizei

Yes....jokingly


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Joke from back on Pretend Chat when we had the Grammar Police, Gillian as the Military Woman and various people accused (jokingly) of behaving like Hitler.


Hope that didn't upset you Adam. Was only joking, I wouldn't have said it to someone else even if joking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cracking up already.... morning all.
> 
> We are having our central heating boiler and hot water tank replaced starting tomorrow (a 3 day job). Just back from our travels this is not seeming like a good idea at this moment in time.


Central heating ?


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Yes....jokingly


Oh yes, jokingly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Joke from back on Pretend Chat when we had the Grammar Police, Gillian as the Military Woman and various people accused (jokingly) of behaving like Hitler.


A 'Hitler,' a 'military woman' and what next?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright, but his conditions were somewhat serious, and worrying.


I agree.
We are all worried, but Morgan is very busy and worried herself. 
We must show concern but not hassle her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good. Oli is in deep sleep in the sun, he might get a tan.
> 
> How's Wifey? And what's Tidgy up to?


Be careful that Oli's got some nice shade, too much direct sun in your heat will not be so good, he will cook, not tan.
And has he got his sunglasses on?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.
> We are all worried, but Morgan is very busy and worried herself.
> We must show concern but not hassle her.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.
> We are all worried, but Morgan is very busy and worried herself.
> We must show concern but not hassle her.


Fair enough, that makes sense.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be careful that Oli's got some nice shade, too much direct sun in your heat will not be so good, he will cook, not tan.
> And has he got his sunglasses on?


Oh, he seems to have forgotten to put them on. One moment-I'm going to get them. Poor Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope that didn't upset you Adam. Was only joking, I wouldn't have said it to someone else even if joking.


No problem, Gillian, this is a place for fun and jokes and i'm not offended.
Anyway, you're my Gestapo!


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all! another manic monday here for me. did anyone do mail call?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all! another manic monday here for me. did anyone do mail call?


I found a ragged corner of an envelope, with a Swiss postmark and half a flyer advertising burglar alarms.
I think the hedgehogs ate the rest.
Afternoon, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I found a ragged corner of an envelope, with a Swiss postmark and half a flyer advertising burglar alarms.
> I think the hedgehogs ate the rest.
> Afternoon, John.




how are we today sir? good weekend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we today sir? good weekend?


Most splendiferous.
Get some beers in yesterday ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem, Gillian, this is a place for fun and jokes and i'm not offended.
> Anyway, you're my Gestapo!


Great!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all! another manic monday here for me. did anyone do mail call?


Good afternoon. How are you back there?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendiferous.
> Get some beers in yesterday ?



dad gave me a few for cleaning his car... spent 3hrs just on the paintwork! 
jade made some tablet last night too . 

had a good giggle this mornin reading your post about you and wifey crawling out the cinema lol


----------



## johnandjade

hugo boss designed the ss uniforms... befor that he was just knowen as hugo bo


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. How are you back there?




not too shabby thank you mam . hows you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dad gave me a few for cleaning his car... spent 3hrs just on the paintwork!
> jade made some tablet last night too .
> 
> had a good giggle this mornin reading your post about you and wifey crawling out the cinema lol


tablet ?
And the cinema was so funny!
Though wifey was terribly embarrassed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hugo boss designed the ss uniforms... befor that he was just knowen as hugo bo


Very good.
He really did help with the SS and Nazi uniforms. 
Not my taste in fashion, really.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> not too shabby thank you mam . hows you today?


I'm fine though a bit bored.

Might take Oli out for a walk later on.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> tablet ?
> And the cinema was so funny!
> Though wifey was terribly embarrassed.




its just basically pure sugar https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_tablet


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good.
> He really did help with the SS and Nazi uniforms.
> Not my taste in fashion, really.




nor mine, I grudge buying clothes, its few and far between and as cheep as possible


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm fine though a bit bored.
> 
> Might take Oli out for a walk later on.




don't forget the sunglasses


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its just basically pure sugar https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scottish_tablet


Oh, yes, a sort of hard fudge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nor mine, I grudge buying clothes, its few and far between and as cheep as possible


Wifey buys my clothes when she sees something she likes.
She's good at it, i'm always happy with her choices.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey buys my clothes when she sees something she likes.
> She's good at it, i'm always happy with her choices.




i have an arrangement with my friends... if your throwing it out, give it to me lol. 90% of my wardrobe was acquired this way


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> don't forget the sunglasses


Oh no I won't after Adam was kind enough to remind me of them.Oli has got them on now, so I cannot forget them.What about a cap as well?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey buys my clothes when she sees something she likes.
> She's good at it, i'm always happy with her choices.


Lucky you.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no I won't after Adam was kind enough to remind me of them.Oli has got them on now, so I cannot forget them.What about a cap as well?




we need a baseball cap pic for i spy


----------



## johnandjade

lovey summers day ...
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439211754.899810.jpg


----------



## meech008

Good morning all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no I won't after Adam was kind enough to remind me of them.Oli has got them on now, so I cannot forget them.What about a cap as well?


Tidgy likes to wear a Fez.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we need a baseball cap pic for i spy


Yes, but it had to be of an American league side, I think.
I don't have one.
Never, never, never.
But they're very popular with young men and boys here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lovey summers day ...
> View attachment 142841


Gosh!
How depressing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning all!


Morning, Michelle.
All good in your part of the world?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> All good in your part of the world?


All is good. Slept in till almost nine which Is pretty late for me, wish I could have slept more. How about you?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh!
> How depressing.




we really do get 4seasons in one day lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy likes to wear a Fez.




tidgy cooper  , just like that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> All is good. Slept in till almost nine which Is pretty late for me, wish I could have slept more. How about you?


Shopping with wifey this am 
Still, it keeps her happy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shopping with wifey this am
> Still, it keeps her happy.




and costs you a fortune


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shopping with wifey this am
> Still, it keeps her happy.


You don't like shopping?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and costs you a fortune


Nope, not usually.
She has her own money, so I may buy her something, but mostly she uses her own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You don't like shopping?


I hate roads, cars, supermarkets and boutiques, chain stores etc. with fixed prices.
I love in my medina buying fresh food from the market traders, haggling over prices for things and knowing all the stall holders. very personal and friendly.


----------



## johnandjade

and now the suns out!
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439214601.991563.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now the suns out!
> View attachment 142847


Well, it's certainly an improvement.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's certainly an improvement.


probably be snowing in minute lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> and now the suns out!
> View attachment 142847


Well I'd say it's not fixed yet ! Still waiting .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> probably be snowing in minute lol


In the winter, the mountains 50 km south of here get snow and I go skiing.
Hurrah!
Most people don't associate Morocco with skiing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well I'd say it's not fixed yet ! Still waiting .


Me, too, most annoying isn't it?
And it may even put off newbies from posting pics or putting on avatars and harm could be done if we can't see enclosures and torts etc.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good Monday morning.


Good morning/afternoon Ed sorry I missed you this morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too, most annoying isn't it?
> And it may even put off newbies from posting pics or putting on avatars and harm could be done if we can't see enclosures and torts etc.


 iPhone app seams to be ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> iPhone app seams to be ok?


Is that what you're using ?
If so, no, I get a link to click on to see your photos rather than them being actually on the page.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> weighed 38 kilo at one point, coughing up blood and bits of lung, not responding to antibiotics, unable to hold down food, delirious and not bothered about living (didn't want to die, just wasn't too concerned if it happened) stuck in a room with no mobile signal in England, so couldn't speak to wifey, everyone had to wear masks to visit, very near death a couple of times.
> very interesting experience.
> Life is good.


 HOLY COW!!! 38 KG is 83 pounds: you were SKELETAL!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that what you're using ?
> If so, no, I get a link to click on to see your photos rather than them being actually on the page.


me too on my laptop on the website


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOLY COW!!! 38 KG is 83 pounds: you were SKELETAL!!!!!


I've always been thin, but yes, that was a bit horrible.
I was not a well bunny for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> me too on my laptop on the website


Afternoon, Lyn.
Had a good morning?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all - everyone seems to be plodding along nicely.
Poured with rain all night and morning but lovely sunny pm so Lola's had a couple of hours - until he was climbing the boards to come back in. Now I think he wants to go out again! Fickle tort!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> eggs, not tomatoes!


 Oh, my GOODNESS!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all - everyone seems to be plodding along nicely.
> Poured with rain all night and morning but lovely sunny pm so Lola's had a couple of hours - until she was climbing the boards to come back in. Now I think he wants to go out again! Fickle tort!!


Yeah, Tidgy's the same in summer.
i should have called her Okey Cokey.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn.
> Had a good morning?


Yes thank you - been busy boxing up hundreds of my nephews old vhs films ready for my trip to the recycling centre in Bristol this week. From what I've read everyone OK here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, my GOODNESS!!!!


He once punched a reporter and put him in hospital, criticized people for not using public transport when he had 2 Jaguars (cars, not animals) and is always eating. Nobody was terribly sorry for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes thank you - been busy boxing up hundreds of my nephews old vhs films ready for my trip to the recycling centre in Bristol this week. From what I've read everyone OK here.


I think so.
The Cold Dark Room is generally a happy place.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I found a ragged corner of an envelope, with a Swiss postmark and half a flyer advertising burglar alarms.
> I think the hedgehogs ate the rest.
> Afternoon, John.


And I found a Carrier Pigeon walking around, but she won''t let me have the message she's carrying...doesn't seem to understand English, or perhaps I should say American!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey buys my clothes when she sees something she likes.
> She's good at it, i'm always happy with her choices.


My hubby is a much sharper dresser than I am. He's also MUCH more aware of the details that go into GOOD clothing. That comes from a combination of his father (who always dressed well, though not always expensively) and a college roommate who had worked in the family tailoring business from childhood! Back when it was important to my job I dressed well enough. But now I basically cover what is required by law and common decency, now that I'm 60 and overweight!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy likes to wear a Fez.


PICTURE! PICTURE! PICTURE: PLEEEEASE!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

sings.. ticking away, the moments that make up a dull day. an hour till can escape from work!!!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm having a fidgety day today - can't sit still very long - hope its not those ants!
So I'm off to use my energy to do something constructive and will pop back later when I've calmed down.
See you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And I found a Carrier Pigeon walking around, but she won''t let me have the message she's carrying...doesn't seem to understand English, or perhaps I should say American!


Maybe it speaks Greek.
They used to use them to announce winners at the Olympics. 
I speak a bit of ancient Greek, i'll have a go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My hubby is a much sharper dresser than I am. He's also MUCH more aware of the details that go into GOOD clothing. That comes from a combination of his father (who always dressed well, though not always expensively) and a college roommate who had worked in the family tailoring business from childhood! Back when it was important to my job I dressed well enough. But now I basically cover what is required by law and common decency, now that I'm 60 and overweight!


Much the same here.
I like good quality shirts, suits and ties, or the local garments of a good standard.
Wifey just covers up (which is very important here). 
She always looks smashing, though she's a bit overweight also right now and she's 63.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, my GOODNESS!!!!




if you want a laugh... boris johnstone, London mayor.... the chap is a little 'eccentric' to say the least


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> PICTURE! PICTURE! PICTURE: PLEEEEASE!!!!


ha de ha!
Not really, i've never been into dressing up animals in human fashions. 
I wonder if I could get a tiny fez though?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sings.. ticking away, the moments that make up a dull day. an hour till can escape from work!!!


50 mins now.
Soon passes.
But remember "A watched clock never boils".
Or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a fidgety day today - can't sit still very long - hope its not those ants!
> So I'm off to use my energy to do something constructive and will pop back later when I've calmed down.
> See you all later.


Well you can't expect an anteater to......
Well, you know.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you can't expect an anteater to......
> Well, you know.....


Or have you caught something from Lola?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if you want a laugh... boris johnstone, London mayor.... the chap is a little 'eccentric' to say the least


Eccentric's good.
I like Boris, but he'd not make a good PM.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eccentric's good.
> I like Boris, but he'd not make a good PM.



agreed! i love him, i think he's fantastic but no, wouldn't want him running my town lol. 

on an unrelated note, i ate osterage burgers at weekend


----------



## meech008

I have been having crazy back issues as of late. Probably sciatica because it travels down my leg but JEEZ I'm too young for back pain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> agreed! i love him, i think he's fantastic but no, wouldn't want him running my town lol.
> 
> on an unrelated note, i ate osterage burgers at weekend


Ostrich? The bird?
They're lovely.
( the birds and the burgers)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have been having crazy back issues as of late. Probably sciatica because it travels down my leg but JEEZ I'm too young for back pain


I get it too, sometimes, can't stand up and twice I've spent the day in a wheelchair. 
Been good this summer though, touch wood.
I would say go see a doctor, but I never have (not about the back). 
Not much fun, is it?


----------



## johnandjade

my mum suffers from it as well. and survived cancer and recently streptococcal (wich I believe killed jim hennson) woman's made of steel i sware lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ostrich? The bird?
> They're lovely.
> ( the birds and the burgers)




yeah . next is crocodile!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha!
> Not really, i've never been into dressing up animals in human fashions.
> I wonder if I could get a tiny fez though?


If you Google "Penn State Squirrel" you'll find all about Sneezy, the stylish Penn State squirrel!
There is an animal-loving student at Pennsylvania State University who has befriended several of the squirrels. The squirrels are remarkably tame. She makes little hats for them and posts pictures of the squirrels in their hats! Her pictures have been picked up by newspapers all over the world!
I wonder how hard it would be to find someone to make a little tortoise sized fez for Tidgy...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my mum suffers from it as well. and survived cancer and recently streptococcal (wich I believe killed jim hennson) woman's made of steel i sware lol


I think women are tougher than men when it comes to illnesses and ailments, but not necessarily good if there's a lot of blood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah . next is crocodile!


Also lovely meat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If you Google "Penn State Squirrel" you'll find all about Sneezy, the stylish Penn State squirrel!
> There is an animal-loving student at Pennsylvania State University who has befriended several of the squirrels. The squirrels are remarkably tame. She makes little hats for them and posts pictures of the squirrels in their hats! Her pictures have been picked up by newspapers all over the world!
> I wonder how hard it would be to find someone to make a little tortoise sized fez for Tidgy...


Squirrels are weird.
Shouldn't be too difficult, i'll have a think.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> agreed! i love him, i think he's fantastic but no, wouldn't want him running my town lol.
> 
> on an unrelated note, i ate osterage burgers at weekend


One of our forum members has worked with both ostriches and emus. He says an ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain, and you can tell!
Emus, however, he says can be really sweet and easy to work with.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think women are tougher than men when it comes to illnesses and ailments, but not necessarily good if there's a lot of blood.


I'm GREAT with blood! Though I do seem to be an exception these days, and no, back pain is awful and I hate going to the doctor on my days off haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of our forum members has worked with both ostriches and emus. He says an ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain, and you can tell!
> Emus, however, he says can be really sweet and easy to work with.


I've never encountered emus, other than a peek at the zoo, but i have spent a bit of time with ostriches.
They are, indeed, _incredibly _stupid, but rather amusing and curious (in both senses) animals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm GREAT with blood! Though I do seem to be an exception these days, and no, back pain is awful and I hate going to the doctor on my days off haha


Yes, it's not so bad if it means a day off work.
Trouble is, i don't work.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think women are tougher than men when it comes to illnesses and ailments, but not necessarily good if there's a lot of blood.


We learned something really interesting about both gender resilience and racial resilience when my sister was pregnant with twins. 
The doctor told her that twins are almost always somewhat premature in their development, regardless of how long the pregnancy is, because of the shared nutrition and probably other reasons we don't fully understand. Obviously, when babies are premature, some have problems, but some don't. The problems in prematures babies generally involves breathing (the lungs are among the LAST organs to fully develop) and the brain (which continues to develop for another 12 years or so.)

The neonatology specialist said that neonatologists the world over have observed the same phenomena in regards to premature but otherwise healthy babies. The female babies of African descent have the LEAST likelihood of having developmental problems, if ANY. Caucasian female babies are next least likely to have problems. Baby boys of African descent tend to have more problems than either of the female groups and Caucasian boys are the most likely to have problems. 
No one has a clear explanation for this, but it is apparently seen over, and over, and over again all over the world. 

Happily, my sister's twin boys turned out just fine and are now bright, robust 16-year olds!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> One of our forum members has worked with both ostriches and emus. He says an ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain, and you can tell!
> Emus, however, he says can be really sweet and easy to work with.




that applies to me too lol


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> that applies to me too lol


Which: That your eye is bigger than your brain, or that you are sweet and easy to work with???


----------



## Moozillion

Off to a lunch date with hubby!!! See yall later!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Which: That your eye is bigger than your brain, or that you are sweet and easy to work with???



(shuffles feet) both


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Off to a lunch date with hubby!!! See yall later!




enjoy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We learned something really interesting about both gender resilience and racial resilience when my sister was pregnant with twins.
> The doctor told her that twins are almost always somewhat premature in their development, regardless of how long the pregnancy is, because of the shared nutrition and probably other reasons we don't fully understand. Obviously, when babies are premature, some have problems, but some don't. The problems in prematures babies generally involves breathing (the lungs are among the LAST organs to fully develop) and the brain (which continues to develop for another 12 years or so.)
> 
> The neonatology specialist said that neonatologists the world over have observed the same phenomena in regards to premature but otherwise healthy babies. The female babies of African descent have the LEAST likelihood of having developmental problems, if ANY. Caucasian female babies are next least likely to have problems. Baby boys of African descent tend to have more problems than either of the female groups and Caucasian boys are the most likely to have problems.
> No one has a clear explanation for this, but it is apparently seen over, and over, and over again all over the world.
> 
> Happily, my sister's twin boys turned out just fine and are now bright, robust 16-year olds!


Very, very interesting, Bea.
Very glad your sister's twins were fine, though twins sounds like all sorts of nightmares to me.
It's probably genetic.
Women are pure XX chromosome, it's the males who are mutations carrying the Y chromosome along with their X.Not pure.
Possibly also the Africans have pure Homo sapiens sapiens genetics while the rest of us have a small percentage of Neanderthal in our DNA.
If Homo sapiens neanderthalensis had problems with development (and they did become extinct), then some of that may have been passed on to the Eurasians. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off to a lunch date with hubby!!! See yall later!


Enjoy your lunch, Bea.
Say hi to hubby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (shuffles feet) both


true or not this is very funny.
(Shuffles feet) points.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> true or not this is very funny.
> (Shuffles feet) points.




i am getting smarter due to a certain chap educating us here in the cold dark room


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Off to a lunch date with hubby!!! See yall later!


Bye B


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very interesting, Bea.
> Very glad your sister's twins were fine, though twins sounds like all sorts of nightmares to me.
> It's probably genetic.
> Women are pure XX chromosome, it's the males who are mutations carrying the Y chromosome along with their X.Not pure.
> Possibly also the Africans have pure Homo sapiens sapiens genetics while the rest of us have a small percentage of Neanderthal in our DNA.
> If Homo sapiens neanderthalensis had problems with development (and they did become extinct), then some of that may have been passed on to the Eurasians.
> Just a thought.


Twins terrify me haha


----------



## johnandjade

hi there ed, hope your doing ok and staying strong


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Twins terrify me haha




me too, cant think why 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439223077.324341.jpg


----------



## johnandjade

what mobile network is luke skywalker on??? 

'yodafone'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hi there ed, hope your doing ok and staying strong


I'm just lurking here. I'm still a little too depressed to be much of a conversationalist. Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm just lurking here. I'm still a little too depressed to be much of a conversationalist. Thanks.




you've had a real tough run lately, i dont blame you. thoughts are with you and hopefully things will turn for you soon. try stay positive


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i am getting smarter due to a certain chap educating us here in the cold dark room


Fluffy ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fluffy ?



lol. fluffy did teach me how to play chess right enough... and he beat me at connect 4 in 2 moves !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm just lurking here. I'm still a little too depressed to be much of a conversationalist. Thanks.


Reading this stuff is enough to make anyone depressed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lol. fluffy did teach me gow to play chess right enough... and he beat me at connect 4 in 2 moves !


A long time ago in a galax.....
I mean before the net, i played postal connect four!
With coloured crayons.
Those were the days.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A long time ago in a galax.....
> I mean before the net, i played postal connect four!
> With coloured crayons.
> Those were the days.


----------



## johnandjade

clips been 'doctored' but its close enough lol


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> me too, cant think why
> View attachment 142861


More so the thought if HAVING twins. One baby is scary enough


----------



## johnandjade

home sweet home (untill the mrs gets in) lol. tonights goals; tidy the man cave in preparation for sky tv tomorrow, shave the face fuzz off and hopfully get this stake eaten! its been in the fridge for a few days teasing me now!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> More so the thought if HAVING twins. One baby is scary enough




thats a fair point to make! thankfully i'll never have to experience having one let alone two. 

twins, lets stick with danny de vito and arnold swartzenegger lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> More so the thought if HAVING twins. One baby is scary enough


One baby _tortoise _is scary enough for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home sweet home (untill the mrs gets in) lol. tonights goals; tidy the man cave in preparation for sky tv tomorrow, shave the face fuzz off and hopfully get this stake eaten! its been in the fridge for a few days teasing me now!!


Don't make a misteak! 
Enjoy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't make a misteak!
> Enjoy!




i'd just 'fry' if i did :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd just 'fry' if i did :/


Grilliant!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grilliant!




nice pun.... well done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice pun.... well done


Tartare for now !
Just making some coffee.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> agreed! i love him, i think he's fantastic but no, wouldn't want him running my town lol.
> 
> on an unrelated note, i ate osterage burgers at weekend


I had ostrich on the flight to S Africa - was very glad they didn't give me a leg though!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah . next is crocodile!


I'll have a crocodile sandwich and make it snappy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I had ostrich on the flight to S Africa - was very glad they didn't give me a leg though!


Well i expect the wings were being used.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll have a crocodile sandwich and make it snappy!




how does an alligator decorate his bathroom???


with crocoTILES :0


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> More so the thought if HAVING twins. One baby is scary enough


I have twin sisters and my mum didn't know she was expecting twins until they were actually born. She can remember delivering the one and hearing the midwife say ' There's another one in there' and out popped the second one. Because of the way they were lying only one heartbeat was picked up during the pregnancy and of course no ultra sound in those days. What a shock that was for her.
My Dad was a bus conductor at the time and in work, as it wasn't popular for hubbies to be at the birth then. Every time the bus stopped near a phone box he rang to see how my mum was and it took 4 stops and 4 phone calls before he would believe them.
I was only 17 months old at the time too and my next sister was just 5. What a handful we were!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tartare for now !
> Just making some coffee.




result!!! it's going in the frying pan


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> home sweet home (untill the mrs gets in) lol. tonights goals; tidy the man cave in preparation for sky tv tomorrow, shave the face fuzz off and hopfully get this stake eaten! its been in the fridge for a few days teasing me now!!


If you don't eat it soon you'll be chasing it round the kitchen!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i am getting smarter due to a certain chap educating us here in the cold dark room


Really I haven't met him yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or have you caught something from Lola?


If I have its nothing that accounts for my sudden burst of energy! Just in a getting things done mood.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you can't expect an anteater to......
> Well, you know.....


I certainly would not!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm just lurking here. I'm still a little too depressed to be much of a conversationalist. Thanks.


In your own time Ed. As long as you're as OK as you can be in the circumstances. You know where we are when you feel up to it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how does an alligator decorate his bathroom???
> 
> 
> with crocoTILES :0


What does an alligator where on his feet?

Crocs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have twin sisters and my mum didn't know she was expecting twins until they were actually born. She can remember delivering the one and hearing the midwife say ' There's another one in there' and out popped the second one. Because of the way they were lying only one heartbeat was picked up during the pregnancy and of course no ultra sound in those days. What a shock that was for her.
> My Dad was a bus conductor at the time and in work, as it wasn't popular for hubbies to be at the birth then. Every time the bus stopped near a phone box he rang to see how my mum was and it took 4 stops and 4 phone calls before he would believe them.
> I was only 17 months old at the time too and my next sister was just 5. What a handful we were!


Goodness.
What a lovely story, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> result!!! it's going in the frying pan


Yuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> What a lovely story, though.



They made my life hell! Were always ganging up against me!
Poor me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Really I haven't met him yet!


Err hmmm.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very interesting, Bea.
> Very glad your sister's twins were fine, though twins sounds like all sorts of nightmares to me.
> It's probably genetic.
> Women are pure XX chromosome, it's the males who are mutations carrying the Y chromosome along with their X.Not pure.
> Possibly also the Africans have pure Homo sapiens sapiens genetics while the rest of us have a small percentage of Neanderthal in our DNA.
> If Homo sapiens neanderthalensis had problems with development (and they did become extinct), then some of that may have been passed on to the Eurasians.
> Just a thought.




I'm 3.1% Neanderthal to be exact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They made my life hell! Were always ganging up against me!
> Poor me!


I'm afraid i bullied my younger brothers.
Poor me


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I'm 3.1% Neanderthal to be exact.



And I've got the shirt to prove it!
http://www.zazzle.com/3_1_neanderthal_shirt-235512356417638618


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm afraid i bullied my younger brothers.
> Poor me


Me too. 
Let's make a club. 

Bullies UNITE!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I'm 3.1% Neanderthal to be exact.


One of my old favourites - Neanderthal Man by Hot Legs (Later 10CC)
Was originally just a studio recording for sound check but released as a single mid 70's I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm 3.1% Neanderthal to be exact.


i'm about the same.
Which may be quite high.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And I've got the shirt to prove it!
> http://www.zazzle.com/3_1_neanderthal_shirt-235512356417638618


i'm proud of it, too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I need to ask all of you something, and I want you all to be totally honest with me, it might be awkward after this and your opinion on me might change, but I have kept this in for a long while and it's about time I was straight up and just confront you about it, I hope this doesn't ruin the friendship we already have, I just need to know and I can't see any other way to get over this, it just doesn't seem fair on me if I don't get an answer, I want you to tell me truthfully no matter what it is, I just want your honest opinion now matter what. Do you know the muffin man? 

^^^ a friend sent me this today. I laughed quiet a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Me too.
> Let's make a club.
> 
> Bullies UNITE!


Hurrah for bullies!
But seriously, it's a horrid nasty thing, especially outside of the natural sibling rivalry.
So booo! to us and trolls and things!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I need to ask all of you something, and I want you all to be totally honest with me, it might be awkward after this and your opinion on me might change, but I have kept this in for a long while and it's about time I was straight up and just confront you about it, I hope this doesn't ruin the friendship we already have, I just need to know and I can't see any other way to get over this, it just doesn't seem fair on me if I don't get an answer, I want you to tell me truthfully no matter what it is, I just want your honest opinion now matter what. Do you know the muffin man?
> 
> ^^^ a friend sent me this today. I laughed quiet a lot.


Yep.
He lives down Drury Lane.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I need to ask all of you something, and I want you all to be totally honest with me, it might be awkward after this and your opinion on me might change, but I have kept this in for a long while and it's about time I was straight up and just confront you about it, I hope this doesn't ruin the friendship we already have, I just need to know and I can't see any other way to get over this, it just doesn't seem fair on me if I don't get an answer, I want you to tell me truthfully no matter what it is, I just want your honest opinion now matter what. Do you know the muffin man?
> 
> ^^^ a friend sent me this today. I laughed quiet a lot.


The Muffin Man?


----------



## johnandjade

gosh darn my woman can cook! that was some munch . 

stake been had, man cave been tidied up, only me to sort now lol. 

what do you call postman pat when he's unemployed???


...pat


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> They made my life hell! Were always ganging up against me!
> Poor me!


A friend of mine was once baby sitting for her identical twin nieces, who were about 5 at the time. She could absolutely NOT tell them apart, and they were having fun: each claiming to be the other. When one claimed to be the other, my friend said "No, you're not! Marissa is wearing blue today and you're wearing pink, so I KNOW that you're Alice!" The girls promptly disappeared into their room, then came out STARK NAKED, and full of giggles, having successfully thwarted her, again!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> A friend of mine was once baby sitting for her identical twin nieces, who were about 5 at the time. She could absolutely NOT tell them apart, and they were having fun: each claiming to be the other. When one claimed to be the other, my friend said "No, you're not! Marissa is wearing blue today and you're wearing pink, so I KNOW that you're Alice!" The girls promptly disappeared into their room, then came out STARK NAKED, and full of giggles, having successfully thwarted her, again!!!


I bet identical twins have a lot of fun! My twins sisters aren't identical - very different personalities too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Speeding.
2 Jags Prescott was banned from driving for 21 days in 2001 for driving a more than 100 mph on the M1 and fined £200. In the 3 previous years he's earned points on his licence for speeding. He said he didn't want his constituents catching cold waiting for him.
3 Buggy Grant received a speeding ticket while driving his horse and buggy in Washington D.C. in 1869. He is said to have persuaded the officer in charge that he was guilty and fined £20 .
They also both won very odd prizes.
Ulysses S. Grant won a prize for taming a pony at a circus and John Prescott's family, in 1961 in Brighton won the second prize in The Most Typical Family in Britain. but they should have won, as the winning family were discovered to be distantly related to the organizer of the competition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A friend of mine was once baby sitting for her identical twin nieces, who were about 5 at the time. She could absolutely NOT tell them apart, and they were having fun: each claiming to be the other. When one claimed to be the other, my friend said "No, you're not! Marissa is wearing blue today and you're wearing pink, so I KNOW that you're Alice!" The girls promptly disappeared into their room, then came out STARK NAKED, and full of giggles, having successfully thwarted her, again!!!


I think branding irons are the solution to this age old problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the largest living thing on Earth ?


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Sequoia?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Sequoia?


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Sequoia?


And hello, hope you're well today.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think branding irons are the solution to this age old problem.


I taught identical twins many years ago and the only way I could tell them apart was to get them to smile because one had a crooked front tooth.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the largest living thing on Earth ?


I think heard this - Some sort of fungus that's huge but can't remember details


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the largest living thing on Earth ?




earth its self?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think branding irons are the solution to this age old problem.


A good idea but don't think the Court of Human Rights would go with that.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I think heard this - Some sort of fungus that's huge but can't remember details



Honey mushroom

I've decided that if I am remembering it from yesterday, it's not cheating. It's like studying.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Honey mushroom
> 
> I've decided that if I am remembering it from yesterday, it's not cheating. It's like studying.


I've read that mushrooms similar to this are being studied as a possible means of cleaning up oil spills. They are somehow able to extract enough nutrients from the oil that they can survive and grow. Salt water tolerant fungus species are being developed and experimented for this use.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I taught identical twins many years ago and the only way I could tell them apart was to get them to smile because one had a crooked front tooth.


As long as you weren't responsible for the crooked front tooth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think heard this - Some sort of fungus that's huge but can't remember details


Yes, the honey mushroom. 
In particular one living in the Blue Mountains of Oregon that covers 2,400 acres and is between 2 and 8 thousand years old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> earth its self?


Yes, some would argue that the earth is one living thing.
Good answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A good idea but don't think the Court of Human Rights would go with that.


Darned political correctness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Honey mushroom
> 
> I've decided that if I am remembering it from yesterday, it's not cheating. It's like studying.


Fair enough.
If you're studying and learning then, it's got to be a good thing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've read that mushrooms similar to this are being studied as a possible means of cleaning up oil spills. They are somehow able to extract enough nutrients from the oil that they can survive and grow. Salt water tolerant fungus species are being developed and experimented for this use.


Wow! 
But I still hope that we stop using oil as quickly as possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

After possibly Og the Clever (not really) who was the first man to claim that the earth goes round the sun ?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning, CDR members. How are you all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning, CDR members. How are you all?


Hello, Gillian, I'm fine, wifey and Tidgy are sleeping.
You and Oli ?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> don't forget the sunglasses


Hi there! Took Oli for a walk, and you should have seen him with the sunglasses and the cap on....wow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Took Oli for a walk, and you should have seen him with the sunglasses and the cap on....wow!!


I bet Tidgy would have thought he looked super-sexy and cool.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gillian, I'm fine, wifey and Tidgy are sleeping.
> You and Oli ?


Hi Adam. So you're alone once again, are you? Even Oli is asleep, after a walk with the sunglasses and the cap on, lol!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bet Tidgy would have thought he looked super-sexy and cool.


Definitely. She might have harassed him, had she seen him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. So you're alone once again, are you? Even Oli is asleep, after a walk with the sunglasses and the cap on, lol!


A good book, my studies, friends dropping in to The Cold Dark Room.
I'm a happy bunny, really.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good book, my studies, friends dropping in to The Cold Dark Room.
> I'm a happy bunny, really.


Do we get to see how happy you are ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good book, my studies, friends dropping in to The Cold Dark Room.
> I'm a happy bunny, really.


\Which book?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do we get to see how happy you are ?


When the blinking photo thing starts working again, I'll post a happy Adam picture in celebration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> \Which book?


Well, I meant a good book in general, I get through one every couple of days.
But today is Jack Kerouac, "The Dharma Bums."


----------



## AZtortMom

'ello everyone


----------



## meech008

I love careless students who don't check to make sure the room is clear and I get radiated


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> 'ello everyone


Hello there!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello there!


How is your day going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> 'ello everyone


'ello, 'ello!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> How is your day going?


Will PM you, ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love careless students who don't check to make sure the room is clear and I get radiated


Crikey!
What idiots.
Does it happen a lot?


----------



## meech008

No! It's never happened before! It's a HUGE no no. I've been a student for a year now and NEVER exposed someone. I'm furious


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I love careless students who don't check to make sure the room is clear and I get radiated


 WHAAAAT???!?!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> WHAAAAT???!?!


I'm livid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No! It's never happened before! It's a HUGE no no. I've been a student for a year now and NEVER exposed someone. I'm furious


I'm not surprised.
I'd be livid.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I love careless students who don't check to make sure the room is clear and I get radiated



Where were you at in the room?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm livid


Oh, snap!


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Where were you at in the room?


By the patient, who was unsteady. I was handing them a walker and the girl just wasn't paying attention. I heard the rotor and called out but it was too late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> By the patient, who was unsteady. I was handing them a walker and the girl just wasn't paying attention. I heard the rotor and called out but it was too late.


Will she get into a shed load of trouble?
Somebody should give her a real roasting.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will she get into a shed load of trouble?
> Somebody should give her a real roasting.


She will absolutely get into trouble. Radiation safety is a huge thing and she totally violated everything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> She will absolutely get into trouble. Radiation safety is a huge thing and she totally violated everything


Well, that's something, I suppose, not that it helps you much.
What a dreadful thing to happen.
Hugs.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> By the patient, who was unsteady. I was handing them a walker and the girl just wasn't paying attention. I heard the rotor and called out but it was too late.



What type of xray machine is it? The patient was standing up?


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Went kayaking on the local lake today. Very windy. A few small whitecaps. Would have liked a nap after, but a fussy baby needed holding, then a friend needed a farewell send off. I think I'll play a little frisbee with my dog and then go to bed early, work undone, and try to catch up tomorrow. 

My 6 1/2 week old granddaughter is matching pitch and singing with me. 

Good night, all.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> What type of xray machine is it? The patient was standing up?


It's a GE digital. The patient was standing up for a chest. I mean the radiation for a chest is minimal, it's just the principle. Like, what if I was pregnant or something? Just the pure carelessness.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that's something, I suppose, not that it helps you much.
> What a dreadful thing to happen.
> Hugs.


Thanks


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> It's a GE digital. The patient was standing up for a chest. I mean the radiation for a chest is minimal, it's just the principle. Like, what if I was pregnant or something? Just the pure carelessness.



You're right about the carelessness. 

Though I am kinda sad that the likelihood of you developing super powers is that much lower.  

I've worked on some xray rooms; from what I've been told, modern machines are so precise & safe that a lot of the lead shielding in the walls is unnecessary. It's a holdover from the past and it's just easier to do it than not.


----------



## jaizei

Plus the lead sheets are kinda fun to play with.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> You're right about the carelessness.
> 
> Though I am kinda sad that the likelihood of you developing super powers is that much lower.
> 
> I've worked on some xray rooms; from what I've been told, modern machines are so precise & safe that a lot of the lead shielding in the walls is unnecessary. It's a holdover from the past and it's just easier to do it than not.


Well that's a relief haha. And I'm a little bummed too! No superpowers for me, give me a few years and that might change. The machine is 15 years old from what I understand so it's more modern than most of the machines I've worked with. And you're right, the lead IS fun to play with. Kids love the patterned ones. We have one with airplanes on it that an autistic little boy tried to take home haha. He liked the texture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Went kayaking on the local lake today. Very windy. A few small whitecaps. Would have liked a nap after, but a fussy baby needed holding, then a friend needed a farewell send off. I think I'll play a little frisbee with my dog and then go to bed early, work undone, and try to catch up tomorrow.
> 
> My 6 1/2 week old granddaughter is matching pitch and singing with me.
> 
> Good night, all.


Sounds like a lovely day.
Love kayaking.
Not sure it or frisbee would really be suitable in The Cold Dark Room though.
No one's found a lake yet and frisbee in the Dark is very difficult. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well that's a relief haha. And I'm a little bummed too! No superpowers for me, give me a few years and that might change. The machine is 15 years old from what I understand so it's more modern than most of the machines I've worked with. And you're right, the lead IS fun to play with. Kids love the patterned ones. We have one with airplanes on it that an autistic little boy tried to take home haha. He liked the texture


What super power would you most like ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
@Lyn W 
Neither of you said goodnight tonight.
I am now going to cry and get you to beat up the other in the morning.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello folks...
> I'm so excited  And happy. And a little nervous! I'm starting my classes at Tri-C on Monday. Right now I'll only be taking English and Math, all online, but it's a start, right?



Have you survived?


----------



## jaizei

And now I'm thinking about superhero movies. 









I like the twist. I think that one thing that happens counts as a twist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you survived?


Yeah, Delaney, how was it ?
@Yellow Turtle01


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like a lovely day.
> Love kayaking.
> Not sure it or frisbee would really be suitable in The Cold Dark Room though.
> No one's found a lake yet and frisbee in the Dark is very difficult.
> Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And now I'm thinking about superhero movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the twist. I think that one thing that happens counts as a twist.


Hmm.
Looks suitably silly and funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Righto, if someone brings one along.
Looks like a jellyfish.
Quite pretty, actually.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmm.
> Looks suitably silly and funny.



It's darker and more violent than the trailer lets on. *Spoiler alert* The twist I was talking about is that they get shot, he gets hit in the vest and she takes one in the head. He gets up and rolls her over and look at that disbelief.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What super power would you most like ?


Telepathy. No question!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's darker and more violent than the trailer lets on. *Spoiler alert* The twist I was talking about is that they get shot, he gets hit in the vest and she takes one in the head. He gets up and rolls her over and look at that disbelief.


Oops.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Telepathy. No question!



What?!

Flight doesn't make you hesitate even a little bit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'd like "Turn people into newts" as my super power.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> What?!
> 
> Flight doesn't make you hesitate even a little bit?


Nah man! One of my favorite heroes is batman because he gets to drive the batmobile. Who needs flight when you can drive a boss car?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Nah man! One of my favorite heroes is batman because he gets to drive the batmobile. Who needs flight when you can drive a boss car?!


Prefer flying to cars any day. 
Batman sort of flies too, best of both worlds.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night and good-bye for most of the week.
I head out early tomorrow morning and won't be back til Friday night. I mostly just lurk around and "like" things when I'm away for the week because I never get the most reliable Internet connections there and I only have my cell phone, not my laptop. 
Catch yall later!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night and good-bye for most of the week.
> I head out early tomorrow morning and won't be back til Friday night. I mostly just lurk around and "like" things when I'm away for the week because I never get the most reliable Internet connections there and I only have my cell phone, not my laptop.
> Catch yall later!!!


Please do a lot of lurking. 
Good night and have a great week.
Thanks for all your interesting and funny posts.
Take care, we'll miss you in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to find some people to practice turning into newts.
Good Night Cold Dark Roomers.
Catch you all soon.
Love and wishes to Cowboy Ken, Kirsty's granny Brodie and also Ed Zeropilot and Bertha.
See everyone else tomorrow, i hope.
Night night.


----------



## JoesMum

Morning all. The problem with going away for a holiday is that it takes ages to get straight afterwards!

I have been popping into the CDR and pulling up an armadillo periodically to follow this thread, but haven't had time to do much else.

Today the plumber arrives to start ripping out and replacing our hot water system. He says it will take 3 days. Any water we do have will be cold in the meantime. I guess trips to the gym/swimming pool will be necessary to use their facilities.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> @Lyn W
> Neither of you said goodnight tonight.
> I am now going to cry and get you to beat up the other in the morning.


Firstly good morning Adam, Wifey and Tigdy,

Secondly I did say 'good night' last night. Check the thread again and notice what I posted. If you don't find it, then punish me.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Morning all. The problem with going away for a holiday is that it takes ages to get straight afterwards!
> 
> I have been popping into the CDR and pulling up an armadillo periodically to follow this thread, but haven't had time to do much else.
> 
> Today the plumber arrives to start ripping out and replacing our hot water system. He says it will take 3 days. Any water we do have will be cold in the meantime. I guess trips to the gym/swimming pool will be necessary to use their facilities.




good morning joes mum! if your shower is electric then it should be on a cold feed and should still work?
remember to feed bob the builder tea and cakes, he'll do a better job lol


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning all at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning everyone and welcome to another day on planet earth hope we are all well this fine Tuesday morning


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning everyone and welcome to another day on planet earth hope we are all well this fine Tuesday morning


Good morning and hope you're well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning all at CDR.



morning miss gillian, how are you this morning? well i hope. please dont beat me up, i never said goodnight last night as battery died and then i did lol. whats on todays agenda?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning and hope you're well.




im in surprisingly cheery mood this morning  could be as im sneaking away from work at lunch but who knows lol


----------



## johnandjade

soo a while back I commissioned an austrlian artist to paint me a picture of a kangaroo... 

about a month ago he sent me an email with a proof sketch and it was just bloomin' awful.. so I replied with a list of things I would like altered. due to lack of response I decided to call him up last night and asked.... 

'didgeridoo it yet'


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning joes mum! if your shower is electric then it should be on a cold feed and should still work?
> remember to feed bob the builder tea and cakes, he'll do a better job lol


Sadly the shower is not electric. 

He arrived at 8am on the dot and appears to be covering the carpets in some sort of cling film dust sheet. He has already been introduced to the kettle, tea and the fridge so he can help himself to as much as he needs.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Sadly the shower is not electric.
> 
> He arrived at 8am on the dot and appears to be covering the carpets in some sort of cling film dust sheet. He has already been introduced to the kettle, tea and the fridge so he can help himself to as much as he needs.




best way to do it! i done a kitchen in an old dears house, she left us the kettle out and every single time she heard it going on.. 

'you making tea son? can i get one' lol bless


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning




morning ed


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> @Lyn W
> Neither of you said goodnight tonight.
> I am now going to cry and get you to beat up the other in the morning.


Apologies Adam it was so quiet here last night I fell asleep and woke up on my sofa in the early hours of the morning.
My laptop had also gone to sleep so I crawled up to bed.
There, there I will say 2 goodnights tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Morning Ed.
I'm not going to ask how you are because I know.
But hope things are getting a little easier.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning john and Lyn.
I'm doing better than I imagined that I would. I'm not sure why Chester dying hasn't sent me into the funk that I thought it would have. I'm just trying to remember the happy 15 years and trying to get the vision of him lying there dead out of my mind.
he's been cremated and I should be able to get him tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning john and Lyn.
> I'm doing better than I imagined that I would. I'm not sure why Chester dying hasn't sent me into the funk that I thought it would have. I'm just trying to remember the happy 15 years and trying to get the vision of him lying there dead out of my mind.
> he's been cremated and I should be able to get him tomorrow.


Maybe the thought that he isn't suffering and is at peace now helps, Ed.
I had to make the horrible decision to have a perfectly healthy dog euthanized once.
A beautiful golden cocker spaniel that had been tied up in a corner of someone's garage for years.
She was very damaged and would suddenly turn from a friendly fun dog into a monster.
She would take over areas of the house and god help anyone who tried to go past her.
She wouldn't even let me get back in my car once when I took her out.
It broke my heart but it was too risky to let her go on taking chunks out of me or anyone else.
Her years of neglect out weighed my trying to give her love and attention.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks. 
Only a dog person would understand the connection.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> Only a dog person would understand the connection.


I would love a dog but have never wanted to leave one shut all day in while I'm at work.
Maybe when I finish I will go for it but now I have Lola - who was completely unplanned - not sure I have room for the 2 of them.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good night and good-bye for most of the week.
> I head out early tomorrow morning and won't be back til Friday night. I mostly just lurk around and "like" things when I'm away for the week because I never get the most reliable Internet connections there and I only have my cell phone, not my laptop.
> Catch yall later!!!


Have a good week, Bea!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Chester was also unplanned.
I've always hated Chihuahuas. Noisy and small. Not for big guys.
One day a woman came into the small motorcycle repair shop that I worked at part time with two flea covered and trembling babies. One of them seemed to really like me and i really liked him. So I took him. Free.
We went to the vet the next day and got him all fixed up.
We were together every day after that. He used to sleep inside my shirt while I watched T.V. etc. (He was always cold.)
He never seemed like a pet. He was a family member.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Chester was also unplanned.
> I've always hated Chihuahuas. Noisy and small. Not for big guys.
> One day a woman came into the small motorcycle repair shop that I worked at part time with two flea covered and trembling babies. One of them seemed to really like me and i really liked him. So I took him. Free.
> We went to the vet the next day and got him all fixed up.
> We were together every day after that. He used to sleep inside my shirt while I watched T.V. etc. (He was always cold.)


They always look cold, think it's the lack of fur. They also shiver when they're excited or nervous don't they.
One of my sisters used to have a Yorkshire terrier - I've seen bigger rats -could fit in a pint pot when a pup but she was a cute thing


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody should give her a real roasting.


Was that deliberate ?
Very serious incident - but that made me smile.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys, my birthday is coming up soon and I think I know what I might ask for....

A hamster


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, my birthday is coming up soon and I think I know what I might ask for....
> 
> A hamster


Don't get two. You'll end up with 60 of them.
One is a nice pet. My step daughter had them.
keep in mind that they only live about three years. Buy a young one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day. I've got to get to work.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righto, if someone brings one along.
> Looks like a jellyfish.
> Quite pretty, actually.


Maybe we could use a jelly fish instead - we'd know who caught it by the scream after they'd been stung.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day. I've got to get to work.


See you later Ed, have a good day.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Chester was also unplanned.
> I've always hated Chihuahuas. Noisy and small. Not for big guys.
> One day a woman came into the small motorcycle repair shop that I worked at part time with two flea covered and trembling babies. One of them seemed to really like me and i really liked him. So I took him. Free.
> We went to the vet the next day and got him all fixed up.
> We were together every day after that. He used to sleep inside my shirt while I watched T.V. etc. (He was always cold.)
> He never seemed like a pet. He was a family member.




i've had 3 dogs and can't agree more, they truly are mans best friend


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could use a jelly fish instead - we'd know who caught it by the scream after they'd been stung.




such a funny mental picture lol. mornin lyn, hope all is well


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't get two. You'll end up with 60 of them.
> One is a nice pet. My step daughter had them.
> keep in mind that they only live about three years. Buy a young one.


I used to have hamsters 
Once I was told that 2 dwarf hamsters could live together by a petshop worker... 1 year later they nearly killed each other and I had to quickly separate them.

Definitely going to get a syrian hamster if I get one. 
Much easier to handle


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> such a funny mental picture lol. mornin lyn, hope all is well


Morning John - I'm fine thanks lots to do today. All well with you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John - I'm fine thanks lots to do today. All well with you?




so far so good  , got hospital later on for post op... im going to get a row i think lol. you'll be back at work soon?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so far so good  , got hospital later on for post op... im going to get a row i think lol. you'll be back at work soon?


Don't remind me! We go back the Tues after bank holiday - a bit later than Scotland I think so 2.5 weeks yet.
Why are you expecting a row?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I used to have hamsters
> Once I was told that 2 dwarf hamsters could live together by a petshop worker... 1 year later they nearly killed each other and I had to quickly separate them.
> 
> Definitely going to get a syrian hamster if I get one.
> Much easier to handle


Yet another example of pet shops not knowing what they are talking about!
Good job you spotted the problem before what could have been a very distressing incident.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't remind me! We go back the Tues after bank holiday - a bit later than Scotland I think so 2.5 weeks yet.
> Why are you expecting a row?



still plenty time and fun too be had then. i came back to work earlier that the surgeon told me too lol :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> still plenty time and fun too be had then. i came back to work earlier that the surgeon told me too lol :/


Ah well - at least you're doing your physio like a good boy - I hope!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ah well - at least you're doing your physio like a good boy - I hope!




indeed just hope this time its a success or its removal and fusion of bones ... or full replacement. 


on a lighter note, i used to be a ware wolf.... but im ok noooooooowwwwww


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> indeed just hope this time its a success or its removal and fusion of bones ... or full replacement.
> 
> 
> on a lighter note, i used to be a ware wolf.... but im ok noooooooowwwwww


I just found out an elderly relative has left me 120 grandfather clocks in his will!

It will take me ages to wind up the estate!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Yet another example of pet shops not knowing what they are talking about!
> Good job you spotted the problem before what could have been a very distressing incident.


Yes, I was very lucky that I happened to be up late that night. I heard squeaking and saw them fighting. It was really hard to break them up. 
I immediately ran and woke my mum up. They were in a tight ball fighting, to break them up we had to dangle tissue over them and distract them while we pulled them apart. 

Aero was bleeding from scratches down his neck and a deep cut next to his mouth. Nibbles didn't have any injuries that we could see. We luckily had some plastic boxes that we put aero in for the next couple of days while he healed on newspaper. Then we bought him a new cage where he lived for another year and a half before he passed. 

If I had left them, no doubt Aero would have died and nibbles would have been hurt. 

Don't listen to petshops guys!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Yes, I was very lucky that I happened to be up late that night. I heard squeaking and saw them fighting. It was really hard to break them up.
> I immediately ran and woke my mum up. They were in a tight ball fighting, to break them up we had to dangle tissue over them and distract them while we pulled them apart.
> 
> Aero was bleeding from scratches down his neck and a deep cut next to his mouth. Nibbles didn't have any injuries that we could see. We luckily had some plastic boxes that we put aero in for the next couple of days while he healed on newspaper. Then we bought him a new cage where he lived for another year and a half before he passed.
> 
> If I had left them, no doubt Aero would have died and nibbles would have been hurt.
> 
> Don't listen to petshops guys!




good save


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I just found out an elderly relative has left me 120 grandfather clocks in his will!
> 
> It will take me ages to wind up the estate!




why is there no asprin in the jungle??

cause the 'parrots eat em all '


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> morning miss gillian, how are you this morning? well i hope. please dont beat me up, i never said goodnight last night as battery died and then i did lol. whats on todays agenda?


Good afternoon. Making good excuses-the battery died...hmmmm. I am going to listen to our '*big boss*' *Adam*. If he says: 'Beat X' I will go ahead, otherwise I won't. So we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im in surprisingly cheery mood this morning  could be as im sneaking away from work at lunch but who knows lol


Glad to hear that. But will that mood go on if I get instructed to...beat you?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Making good excuses-the battery died...hmmmm. I am going to listen to our '*big boss*' *Adam*. If he says: 'Beat X' I will go ahead, otherwise I won't. So we'll have to wait and see.


Good morning Gillian - Adam hasn't surfaced yet - he may be sulking because we left without saying goodnight. Hope your day is going well so far.


----------



## spud's_mum

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439291058.992155.jpg
just fount this photo from the first day spud came home!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Apologies Adam it was so quiet here last night I fell asleep and woke up on my sofa in the early hours of the morning.
> My laptop had also gone to sleep so I crawled up to bed.
> There, there I will say 2 goodnights tonight.[/QUOT
> Good afternoon Lyn. So you're another one who's making excuses for not having said 'good night.' 'I fell asleep, my laptop fell asleep, the battery died....' and the rest.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Gillian - Adam hasn't surfaced yet - he may be sulking because we left without saying goodnight. Hope your day is going well so far.


Hi. I bet you he is. Poor Adam. He must have felt lonely.


----------



## Lyn W

It was _very_ quiet here - everyone disappeared for ages - nobody was out to play so I nodded off.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142957
> just fount this photo from the first day spud came home!


Aw look how he's grown!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It was _very_ quiet here - everyone disappeared for ages - nobody was out to play so I nodded off.


Without our '*big boss*' - *Adam*- around it does get quiet in here, doesn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Without our '*big boss*' - *Adam*- around it does get quiet in here, doesn't it?


You can see who makes most noise!
If he'd just shouted last night I would have woken up and joined in the chat.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142957
> just fount this photo from the first day spud came home!


That's so *cute*. GOD bless.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Making good excuses-the battery died...hmmmm. I am going to listen to our '*big boss*' *Adam*. If he says: 'Beat X' I will go ahead, otherwise I won't. So we'll have to wait and see.




but im a lover not a fighter ... (moonwalks into a corner to hide) lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Here were the little ones I was talking about earlier. 
Sorry for the bad pics;
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439291761.787272.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439291782.810790.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439291796.933541.jpg


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You can see who makes most noise!
> If he'd just shouted last night I would have woken up and joined in the chat.


LOL! I can imagine, especially if your sleep is light (like mine).

When it''s 'the big boss' being so noisy and disturbing others, who would _*dare *_talk to him?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> but im a lover not a fighter ... (moonwalks into a corner to hide) lol


If you're a lover, well, good for you. I am, not only a fighter, but a...*military woman*, so....beware: no mercy!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Here were the little ones I was talking about earlier.
> Sorry for the bad pics;
> View attachment 142958
> 
> View attachment 142959
> 
> View attachment 142960


They look so cute who'd think they would probably fight to the death


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> They look so cute who'd think they would probably fight to the death


Am going to PM you about Oli's diet and a POBox I finally got..


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> If you're a lover, well, good for you. I am, not only a fighter, but a...*military woman*, so....beware: no mercy!!




so you'll be sitting on an ARMYdillo?  hee hee. who do you serve with? I wanted to sign up since the age of 6, but physicaly i cant


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Am going to PM you about Oli's diet and a POBox I finally got..


OK Gillian great - I will look out for it later.
I have to go for a while now and get a few things done.
Hoping the sun will come out soon so Lola can go out for a change of scene.
Also hope all goes well at the hospital, John
See you both later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> OK Gillian great - I will look out for it later.
> I have to go for a while now and get a few things done.
> Hoping the sun will come out soon so Lola can go out for a change of scene.
> Also hope all goes well at the hospital, John
> See you both later.


Ok, 'see' you later at the CDR in the...*dark*!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> so you'll be sitting on an ARMYdillo?  hee hee. who do you serve with? I wanted to sign up since the age of 6, but physicaly i cant


I serve with.......our big boss-Adam!


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon CDR members.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I serve with.......our big boss-Adam!




hoorah!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hoorah!


Just read Lyn's post, whereas she mentioned 'hospital.' What's up, if I may ask. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to take a rest after a hard day's work. 

Talk to you later, and goodbye for the time-being.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Just read Lyn's post, whereas she mentioned 'hospital.' What's up, if I may ask. Hope it's nothing serious.



had a couple operations on my wrist, broken scaphoid for ten yrs (untreated) and it lead to arthritis. my own fault beer+trampoline= bad idea! lol. its just a check up to see how resent op went, but i'll get a row as returned to work nearly a month earlier than adviced.... that'll be twice today im getting beaten up :/


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I serve with.......our big boss-Adam!



View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439296102.238125.jpg


----------



## meech008

Good morning all. Been up for a while, but forgot to say hi. Hope everyone is splendid. We have a wonderfully rainy day today.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning all. Been up for a while, but forgot to say hi. Hope everyone is splendid. We have a wonderfully rainy day today.




yip, just left house... no waterproofs and it's starting to chuck it


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> yip, just left house... no waterproofs and it's starting to chuck it


No good! I hate getting wet unless I intend to like at the pool


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> No good! I hate getting wet unless I intend to like at the pool




im used to it, used to work outside at a car wash so its relentless lol. usually got full set of rain gear with me but the one time i leave it lol. dry now .... for a bit lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Morning all. The problem with going away for a holiday is that it takes ages to get straight afterwards!
> 
> I have been popping into the CDR and pulling up an armadillo periodically to follow this thread, but haven't had time to do much else.
> 
> Today the plumber arrives to start ripping out and replacing our hot water system. He says it will take 3 days. Any water we do have will be cold in the meantime. I guess trips to the gym/swimming pool will be necessary to use their facilities.


Your armadillo's happy you're back too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Firstly good morning Adam, Wifey and Tigdy,
> 
> Secondly I did say 'good night' last night. Check the thread again and notice what I posted. If you don't find it, then punish me.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.
You didn't.
Your last posts were saying hi to Noel and then saying you'd PM her.
You said goodnight on Pretend Chat, but not here.
So I'm going to cry and not speak to you today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Apologies Adam it was so quiet here last night I fell asleep and woke up on my sofa in the early hours of the morning.
> My laptop had also gone to sleep so I crawled up to bed.
> There, there I will say 2 goodnights tonight.


Ok, then; I forgive you.
As long as you're really, really sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was that deliberate ?
> Very serious incident - but that made me smile.


It wasn't deliberate, but I noticed as i was posting.
I too smiled and decided to leave it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys, my birthday is coming up soon and I think I know what I might ask for....
> 
> A hamster


How about an armadillo ?


----------



## johnandjade

how are we this afternoon mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could use a jelly fish instead - we'd know who caught it by the scream after they'd been stung.


Good plan.
There's a beach I know that always has a supply.
Hmmm.
What does mouldering jellyfish smell like?
Do I need to get a fridge installed ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we this afternoon mr adam?


Afternoon, John.
Just catching up on the posts and awarding points.
4 pages!
Good Cold Dark Roomers, that's excellent.
I'm good.
And you ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Just catching up on the posts and awarding points.
> 4 pages!
> Good Cold Dark Roomers, that's excellent.
> I'm good.
> And you ?




can't complain . actually caught some QI last night lol, i leaned about ladybirds.... quite frisky little things too say the least!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Making good excuses-the battery died...hmmmm. I am going to listen to our '*big boss*' *Adam*. If he says: 'Beat X' I will go ahead, otherwise I won't. So we'll have to wait and see.


Yes, beat John, please, Gillian.
Then beat Lyn.
Then yourself most of all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Gillian - Adam hasn't surfaced yet - he may be sulking because we left without saying goodnight. Hope your day is going well so far.


Yes, sulking.
Also had to do some work.
Still sulking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142957
> just fount this photo from the first day spud came home!


Really, really beautiful, and he's not got any less so as he's got bigger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was _very_ quiet here - everyone disappeared for ages - nobody was out to play so I nodded off.


Hmmm.
I remember Meech and Cameron and visits from Grandpa and johnnsonboswell and Noel, Gillian also was on after you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can see who makes most noise!
> If he'd just shouted last night I would have woken up and joined in the chat.


You should have been able to hear me sobbing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> LOL! I can imagine, especially if your sleep is light (like mine).
> 
> When it''s 'the big boss' being so noisy and disturbing others, who would _*dare *_talk to him?


Whattt!!!!!! ?
I'm lovely and friendly to everyone.
Always.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 142974


Wifey is having hysterics and rolling about on the sofa.
It seems she thinks I don't quite match up to Mr Lee.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey is having hysterics and rolling about on the sofa.
> It seems she thinks I don't quite match up to Mr Lee.



 knowledge is power... be like water my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning all. Been up for a while, but forgot to say hi. Hope everyone is splendid. We have a wonderfully rainy day today.


Hello, Michelle, hope you're feeling better after last night's shock.
Happy it's raining?
I guess you need it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey is having hysterics and rolling about on the sofa.
> It seems she thinks I don't quite match up to Mr Lee.




to be fair to wifey, he was in phsical perfection lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can't complain . actually caught some QI last night lol, i leaned about ladybirds.... quite frisky little things too say the least!


Series L!
Haven't seen it yet. 
Love ladybirds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to be fair to wifey, he was in phsical perfection lol


And died young.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Series L!
> Haven't seen it yet.
> Love ladybirds.



it was a clip show... 'like the best of QI' was a good giggle


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And died young.




his boy brandon as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was a clip show... 'like the best of QI' was a good giggle


Very funny program, as well as educational.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> his boy brandon as well


Yeah, gun accident when filming "The Crow" if I remember.
Tragic.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, gun accident when filming "The Crow" if I remember.
> Tragic.



yeah, conspiracy theories galore :/. love that film, all the bruce lee ones too


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whattt!!!!!! ?
> I'm lovely and friendly to everyone.
> Always.


Hi Adam Wifey and Tdgy.

Oh yes you definitely are kind, sweet, lovely, but your are our '*big boss*' aren't you?

Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, beat John, please, Gillian.
> Then beat Lyn.
> Then yourself most of all.


Yessir!! is all I can say.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Yessir!! is all I can say.





ouch!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, sulking.
> Also had to do some work.
> Still sulking.


Oh come on, stop sulking SIR. We all love you here.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ouch!


Why that ouch? I haven't started beating anyone yet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> You didn't.
> Your last posts were saying hi to Noel and then saying you'd PM her.
> You said goodnight on Pretend Chat, but not here.
> So I'm going to cry and not speak to you today.


*Dear Sir*,
You are right, and that was my mistake._Please_, _please _accept my apologies. Or am I to be punished?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, then; I forgive you.
> As long as you're really, really sorry.


Lucky Lyn! What about the rest of us?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam Wifey and Tdgy.
> 
> Oh yes you definitely are kind, sweet, lovely, but your are our '*big boss*' aren't you?
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


It's a democracy in The Cold Dark Room.
Except what I say goes.
But I am easily swayed.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a democracy in The Cold Dark Room.
> Except what I say goes.
> But I am easily swayed.


A *democracy *with a......*dictator*-imagine that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ouch!


And let that be a lesson to you!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Why that ouch? I haven't started beating anyone yet.




the anticipation is worse lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> *Dear Sir*,
> You are right, and that was my mistake._Please_, _please _accept my apologies. Or am I to be punished?


OK, I forgive everyone.
I can't be angry for long, you're all so nice.
But feel free to beat up who you choose, Gillian.
Except for me, of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, I forgive everyone.
> I can't be angry for long, you're all so nice.
> But feel free to beat up who you choose, Gillian.
> Except for me, of course.


I'd never beat such a sweet, understanding boss. But, I need time to think who I'm going to beat, and my *whip *is ready. Alright? Lyn has apologized, so I cannot beat her. What of....John?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> the anticipation is worse lol


Wait and see.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wait and see.




cant see in here


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> cant see in here


You will when the big boss gives us permission to turn the light on, ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd never beat such a sweet, understanding boss. But, I need time to think who I'm going to beat, and my *whip *is ready. Alright? Lyn has apologized, so I cannot beat her. What of....John?


He apologized too.
But you can beat him anyway, if you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You will when the big boss gives us permission to turn the light on, ok?


No lights.
You have to use your night vision goggles.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He apologized too.
> But you can beat him anyway, if you like.


I need proof that he has apologized. Remember: 'you are guilty until proven innocent.'


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No lights.
> You have to use your night vision goggles.


As you like SIR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I need proof that he has apologized. Remember: 'you are guilty until proven innocent.'


In here "guilty until proven guilty".
it's easier.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In here "guilty until proven guilty".
> it's easier.


Oh, let's not be too harsh, Sir.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go, so 'see' you all later when the *beating *begins.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, let's not be too harsh, Sir.


Hmmm.
Just "guilty" then ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to go, so 'see' you all later when the *beating *begins.


Right, I'd better go in a mo then.
Can't stand the smell of blood.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> I used to have hamsters
> Once I was told that 2 dwarf hamsters could live together by a petshop worker... 1 year later they nearly killed each other and I had to quickly separate them.
> 
> Definitely going to get a syrian hamster if I get one.
> Much easier to handle


sounds like you might have gotten two males. they likely weren't pleased when it was time to make out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> sounds like you might have gotten two males. they likely weren't pleased when it was time to make out.


Hi, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ed.


Hello, Adam.
How are things?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam.
> How are things?


I'm very well, thanks.
Just going out to the shops.
You feeling a bit better ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'd better go in a mo then.
> Can't stand the smell of blood.



Am back and ready to begin work with my *whip*. Who do I begin with, Sir?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Am back and ready to begin work with my *whip*. Who do I begin with, Sir?


Not me. I'm on my way out.
Have at it!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Just "guilty" then ?


That will do, I guess. Don't you agree with the 'military woman?''


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not me. I'm on my way out.
> Have at it!!


Hi. What makes you so sure? You may be the *first *on the list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am back and ready to begin work with my *whip*. Who do I begin with, Sir?


i have forgiven everyone.
But if you want to have a go, choose who you will.
But not me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not me. I'm on my way out.
> Have at it!!


Cowardy, cowardy custard!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i have forgiven everyone.
> But if you want to have a go, choose who you will.
> But not me.


If you've taken that decision, I'll put my whip away, at least for the time-being.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If you've taken that decision, I'll put my whip away, at least for the time-being.


Probably for the best.
We can always use it for armadillo herding.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i have forgiven everyone.
> But if you want to have a go, choose who you will.
> But not me.


You really are kind, Sir.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably for the best.
> We can always use it for armadillo herding.


Also, if anyone at CDR misbehaves, the whip is always ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You really are kind, Sir.[/QUO°]
> I know.
> Kindness is one of my many endearing qualities.
> So is modesty.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i have forgiven everyone.
> But if you want to have a go, choose who you will.
> But not me.


Nobody is around. Have they got your permission to leave CDR for so long? If they have not, each and every one f them is to be whipped. Don't you think so?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Nobody is around. Have they got your permission to leave CDR for so long? If they have not, each and every one f them is to be whipped. Don't you think so?


Put the whip away, Gillian!
I think they are all hiding because they are scared you're going to give them a bashing or a whipping.
Let's make some coffee instead.
The aroma might lure some of them out of the corners.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Put the whip away, Gillian!
> I think they are all hiding because they are scared you're going to give them a bashing or a whipping.
> Let's make some coffee instead.
> The aroma might lure some of them out of the corners.


Yessir! 

I too need a cup of coffee, and I'll log off, See? I am taking *your *permission, first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yessir!
> 
> I too need a cup of coffee, and I'll log off, See? I am taking *your *permission, first.


Enjoy your coffee, wish we could have one together for real.
You don't need to ask permission, just say 'bye' or something. 
See you later I hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Someone mention coffee?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Put the whip away, Gillian!
> I think they are all hiding because they are scared you're going to give them a bashing or a whipping.
> Let's make some coffee instead.
> The aroma might lure some of them out of the corners.


I think Gillian is enjoying this a little too much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Someone mention coffee?


Indeed, freshly brewed.
Please take an armadillo pew and have a cup with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think Gillian is enjoying this a little too much!


Indeed "Quis custodiet ipsos custodes,".


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, freshly brewed.
> Please take an armadillo pew and have a cup with me.


I don't mind if I do. Had a busy day trying
to reclaim my house.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed "Quis custodiet ipsos custodes,".


I'd love a custard cream too; thank you for asking in that funny language.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd love a custard cream too; thank you for asking in that funny language.


Yes it's "Like a custard cream dipped in custard?".


----------



## Lyn W

Lovely and who indeed will watch the watchmen? ....or something...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lovely and who indeed will watch the watchmen? ....or something...


Bit difficult to watch anybody in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit difficult to watch anybody in The Cold Dark Room.


Very true.
How are you today Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

... phew! dogged a whoopin lol.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ... phew! dogged a whoopin lol.


How did you get on at the hospital John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very true.
> How are you today Adam?


Great thanks.
And you Lyn ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... phew! dogged a whoopin lol.


Grab a coffee and a custard cream dipped in custard and tell us all about the hospital.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great thanks.
> And you Lyn ?


All good with me thank you.
The suns been out all afternoon so Lola had a few hours out. He had a good soak in his big saucer and soaked up plenty of rays before wanting to come in again.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> How did you get on at the hospital John ?




not too bad thanks . it's mostly positive, docs happy to leave me to it. bones are starting to collapse but not too badly. so should have a few yrs use out it lol . hows you day been?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not too bad thanks . it's mostly positive, docs happy to leave me to it. bones are starting to collapse but not too badly. so should have a few yrs use out it lol . hows you day been?


Great thanks a few things done and sunny for Lola all afternoon.
You look after that hand!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grab a coffee and a custard cream dipped in custard and tell us all about the hospital.



View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439315976.725643.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Takes slurp of coffee and bite of custard cream dipped in custard.
Glances towards where he thinks Lyn and John may be sitting.
"Well, this_ is _nice, isn't it?"


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143012


Did you have to doctor that photo before posting?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you have to doctor that photo before posting?


He just nursed it a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Takes slurp of coffee and bite of custard cream dipped in custard.
> Glances towards where he thinks Lyn and John may be sitting.
> "Well, this_ is _nice, isn't it?"


'Very civilised', she says from behind him.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Takes slurp of coffee and bite of custard cream dipped in custard.
> Glances towards where he thinks Lyn and John may be sitting.
> "Well, this_ is _nice, isn't it?"



indeed  just need to watch out for flying jellyfish lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 'Very civilised', she says from behind him.


Jumps. 
"Quite lovely."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He just nursed it a bit.


That sort of image could go viral


----------



## johnandjade

car does a doctor drive??? 

a jag :/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> 'Very civilised', she says from behind him.




an armadillo conga line lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back in a mo.
Enjoy your coffee and biscuits.


----------



## johnandjade

doctor is up in court... 'how to you plead?' askes the judge....

'not guilty your honour' he replys... 'it was a stitch up'


----------



## Lyn W

What are doing with your evening John is jade cooking again or your turn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> doctor is up in court... 'how to you plead?' askes the judge....
> 
> 'not guilty your honour' he replys... 'it was a stitch up'


Patient: Doctor I've got a strawberry stuck up my bum!
Doctor: I'll give you some cream for that'


----------



## Lyn W

Hellooeee!
Well I can't stay here talking all day - so I've got to go as well now
Thanks for the coffee and custard creams dipped in custard - very nice,
See you later
Byeeee!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Will PM you, ok?


Gillian, I didn't get your PM


----------



## AZtortMom

'Ello everyone


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Someone mention coffee?


Good evening Lyn.

Yes, I mentioned coffee as well as a....*whip*!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Gillian, I didn't get your PM


Hi. So sorry I didn't send it yet. Shall I send it now?


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. So sorry I didn't send it yet. Shall I send it now?


Sure


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Sure


Ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What are doing with your evening John is jade cooking again or your turn?


Think he must have followed me out.
I'm back now.
Obviously


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> 'Ello everyone


Afternoon , Noel.
How are you this fine day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> Yes, I mentioned coffee as well as a....*whip*!


We're having coffee and custard cream biscuits dipped in custard.
All very civilized.
No whipping necessary, except maybe for the custard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> 'Ello everyone


Grab an armadillo and have a cup of coffee and a lovely custard cream biscuit dipped in custard.
Relax.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon , Noel.
> How are you this fine day?


Hi Adam 
I'm good, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I'm good, how are you?


Splendiferously splendid, just enjoying a coffee whilst watching the sun go down.
Lovely.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your coffee, wish we could have one together for real.
> You don't need to ask permission, just say 'bye' or something.
> See you later I hope.


When there's a big boss around, one does have to get permission to leave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> When there's a big boss around, one does have to get permission to leave.


Welcome back.
Have a biscuit and a coffee.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back.
> Have a biscuit and a coffee.


Thank you *SIR*. I've had my coffee, but no biscuit. And look at what is still ready:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you *SIR*. I've had my coffee, but no biscuit. And look at what is still ready:


Well, that should get the attention of some of the chaps.


----------



## jaizei

Are we talking biscuit biscuits or cookie biscuits?


----------



## jaizei

I think we're learning far more about each other than we've ever wanted to know.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that should get the attention of some of the chaps.


It certainly will and that's why I posted it. So.....beware everyone except....*Adam*!


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> I think we're learning far more about each other than we've ever wanted to know.


Like what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Are we talking biscuit biscuits or cookie biscuits?



View attachment upload_2015-8-11_20-16-5.jpeg

Custard cream biscuit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think we're learning far more about each other than we've ever wanted to know.


Have a coffee and a custard cream dipped in custard.
Yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Like what?


Our inner selves.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 143016
> 
> Custard cream biscuit.


Yummy.


----------



## spud's_mum

Last time I try to help someone -_-
A girl on Instagram is getting a hermanns hatchling. She was saying about getting a table. I said that she should cover it for humidity. Of course; She knows best.

She said that they will get stressed and Ill in a viv. I told her that the info she got was out of date. I told her about pyramiding an she said "no, I know someone with a tortoise for 12 years and no pyramiding in an open enclosure" 

Cut to the chase, I told her to look on this site LOADS of times and my reply:

"It's MY tortoise and I'll look after it how I want"


It amazes me how people are so against advise. As you know, if someone gives me advise, I listen and make changes. What ever is best for my tort.


----------



## spud's_mum

She just blocked me and asked why I'm being so mean?!?! 

How am I mean? Telling her what's best for her tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Last time I try to help someone -_-
> A girl on Instagram is getting a hermanns hatchling. She was saying about getting a table. I said that she should cover it for humidity. Of course; She knows best.
> 
> She said that they will get stressed and Ill in a viv. I told her that the info she got was out of date. I told her about pyramiding an she said "no, I know someone with a tortoise for 12 years and no pyramiding in an open enclosure"
> 
> Cut to the chase, I told her to look on this site LOADS of times and my reply:
> 
> "It's MY tortoise and I'll look after it how I want"
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people are so against advise. As you know, if someone gives me advise, I listen and make changes. What ever is best for my tort.


It is possible to have an open table if your ambient humidity is very high, some people may also get lucky or spend forever pouring in water and misting down. 
But you're right, some people are more interested in not being wrong than in tortoise care.
Silly girl.
(the Instagram girl, not you.)


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Last time I try to help someone -_-
> A girl on Instagram is getting a hermanns hatchling. She was saying about getting a table. I said that she should cover it for humidity. Of course; She knows best.
> 
> She said that they will get stressed and Ill in a viv. I told her that the info she got was out of date. I told her about pyramiding an she said "no, I know someone with a tortoise for 12 years and no pyramiding in an open enclosure"
> 
> Cut to the chase, I told her to look on this site LOADS of times and my reply:
> 
> "It's MY tortoise and I'll look after it how I want"
> 
> 
> It amazes me how people are so against advise. As you know, if someone gives me advise, I listen and make changes. What ever is best for my tort.


I agree wit you, particularly when one *needs *advice, one should apply it. But at the same time, (and I do *not *mean *you *here, so please don't misunderstand me), some people do not know how to give advice. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> She just blocked me and asked why I'm being so mean?!?!
> 
> How am I mean? Telling her what's best for her tort.


Perhaps you weren't subtle enough.
Oh, well, you tried.
Sit down and have a custard cream dipped in custard.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you weren't subtle enough.
> Oh, well, you tried.
> Sit down and have a custard cream dipped in custard.


I admit after she got rude to me I did loose it a bit. But at the start I was literally making suggestions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I admit after she got rude to me I did loose it a bit. But at the start I was literally making suggestions.


Positive negative sandwich.
for example.
"Gosh, your tortoise is beautiful and you're a really nice girl
" If you don't take that coiled bulb out your tortoise could go blind.
" but you're obviously smart enough to take good advice and clearly love your tortoise."


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I admit after she got rude to me I did loose it a bit. But at the start I was literally making suggestions.


Forget about her. She is not worth all that energy it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I admit after she got rude to me I did loose it a bit. But at the start I was literally making suggestions.


Forget about her. She is not worth all that energy it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Forget about her. She is not worth all that energy it seems.


But the tortoise is.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Positive negative sandwich.
> for example.
> "Gosh, your tortoise is beautiful and you're a really nice girl
> " If you don't take that coiled bulb out your tortoise could go blind.
> " but you're obviously smart enough to take good advice and clearly love your tortoise."


Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the tortoise is.


Maybe and maybe not.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams to our *big boss *and everyone else at CDR.

See? I _have _said 'good night.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sounds too good to be true.


It usually works, though in reality it may be a bit more complicated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Maybe and maybe not.


All tortoises are important, they cannot be responsible for themselves in captivity and deserve good care.
If we can help people give their tortoises a better life through this forum or other means then I consider it a moral duty to help as much as we can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams to our *big boss *and everyone else at CDR.
> 
> See? I _have _said 'good night.'


Thank you, Gillian, sleep well.
I hope you manage a good few hours deep sleep tonight.
Tidgy sends a kiss or even two to Oli.
See you tomorrow for a custard cream in custard.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Have you survived?


Yes  Though barely. Just so painful. 
No, it was great. It was great logging into school again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes  Though barely. Just so painful.
> No, it was great. It was great logging into school again.


Hurrah!
Glad it went well.
Pull up an armadillo and have a cup of coffee and tonight's snack - a custard cream biscuit dipped in custard.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I don't have a lot of work this week. I have to read a book (I'll snap a picture) for English by 12am on Sunday.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Who here has seen the Deadpool trailer?

EDIT- Hmm, considering there are two, who's seen them in general?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all!
How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Who here has seen the Deadpool trailer?
> 
> EDIT- Hmm, considering there are two, who's seen them in general?


Not yet, i'll have a look later.
good ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How is everyone?


Evening, Kirsty, i'm splendid, thanks.
How's granny Brodie ?
And how are you and Beastie?
Glad to have you back.
We're just having coffee and custard creams dipped in custard.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How is everyone?


Hello!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, i'll have a look later.
> good ?


Getting over feeling super excited about the movie, they're okay.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty, i'm splendid, thanks.
> How's granny Brodie ?
> And how are you and Beastie?
> Glad to have you back.
> We're just having coffee and custard creams dipped in custard.


That's great! The only thing better than custard creams and coffee is custard cream and tea! Yum!! 
Granny Brodie is well - thank you everyone for your kind prayers and well wishes.
She got operated on Sunday just past and the surgeon managed to remove a growth the size of a large tomato. She is now in the high decency unit and they hope to have her in another ward later this week and hopefully she will get home at the later end of next week. Unfortunately we need to wait 3 months until we find out if she's cleared of cancer but we are all hopeful! She is such a fighter! You know she is refusing any pain killers - only taking paracetamol because she said everything else makes her dizzy and she wants to be fully composmentis lol despite the fact she's just been through a serious operation and had half her bowl removed at 81 years old. If that's not a fighter I don't know what is!
Thanks again for everyone being their for me last weekend


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty, i'm splendid, thanks.
> How's granny Brodie ?
> And how are you and Beastie?
> Glad to have you back.
> We're just having coffee and custard creams dipped in custard.


Oh and beastie is great! He's such a special gorgeous little boy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's great! The only thing better than custard creams and coffee is custard cream and tea! Yum!!
> Granny Brodie is well - thank you everyone for your kind prayers and well wishes.
> She got operated on Sunday just past and the surgeon managed to remove a growth the size of a large tomato. She is now in the high decency unit and they hope to have her in another ward later this week and hopefully she will get home at the later end of next week. Unfortunately we need to wait 3 months until we find out if she's cleared of cancer but we are all hopeful! She is such a fighter! You know she is refusing any pain killers - only taking paracetamol because she said everything else makes her dizzy and she wants to be fully composmentis lol despite the fact she's just been through a serious operation and had half her bowl removed at 81 years old. If that's not a fighter I don't know what is!
> Thanks again for everyone being their for me last weekend


You and granny Brodie were mentioned and in our thoughts every night in The Cold Dark Room.
Very happy she's done so well.
Yep, a fighter sure enough. 
Hurrah!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You and granny Brodie were mentioned and in our thoughts every night in The Cold Dark Room.
> Very happy she's done so well.
> Yep, a fighter sure enough.
> Hurrah!


That is so nice! I'm going to show her all of them tomorrow when I'm back at the hospital paying a visit. She will really appreciate it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That is so nice! I'm going to show her all of them tomorrow when I'm back at the hospital paying a visit. She will really appreciate it


Well, send her my love, too.
It can be quite warm in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

just checking in to check out lol. crashed out and off to bed now. night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just checking in to check out lol. crashed out and off to bed now. night all


Take care, mate.
Sleep well.
Just heard Kirsty's gran Brodie is doing well.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> just checking in to check out lol. crashed out and off to bed now. night all


Goodnight!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

So what else has been happening?


----------



## spud's_mum

He's literally TOO cute 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439326581.072912.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> So what else has been happening?


Just the usual silliness and fun.
We've got luminous jellyfish frisbees in here now, for example.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He's literally TOO cute
> View attachment 143023


What a sweetie!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the usual silliness and fun.
> We've got luminous jellyfish frisbees in here now, for example.


Ohh! Is that what I seen. Thought I was going crazy there for a sec


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohh! Is that what I seen. Thought I was going crazy there for a sec


They're very beautiful, but i'm not sure it does them much good, poor things. 
But they were saved from having been washed up on the beach.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> He's literally TOO cute
> View attachment 143023


He is just gorgeous. My niece and I took olly and his mum out a long walk at the weekend to clear my head and they went swimming


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> He is just gorgeous. My niece and I took olly and his mum out a long walk at the weekend to clear my head and they went swimming


Pretty dogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the current question :
Who first proposed that the earth orbits the sun and not the other way around?


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> He is just gorgeous. My niece and I took olly and his mum out a long walk at the weekend to clear my head and they went swimming


Aww! My monty HATES water.


----------



## spud's_mum

Yay! 
Spud has 801 followers now on Instagram


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yay!
> Spud has 801 followers now on Instagram


It's not surprising.
He's gorgeous and amusing.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the current question :
> Who first proposed that the earth orbits the sun and not the other way around?


Oh! I know that one!
Wasn't it Aristarchus or something like that?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww! My monty HATES water.


My Olly was a little unsure at first but he watched all the other dogs do it and finally bit the bullet and went in. Now he loves it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh! I know that one!
> Wasn't it Aristarchus or something like that?


Exactly.
Aristarchus of Samos born 310 BC or 1800 years before Copernicus,
He also worked out the relative sizes of the earth, moon and sun and worked out that the Heavens were not some Celestial sphere but a universe of almost infinite size.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Exactly.
> Aristarchus of Samos born 310 BC or 1800 years before Copernicus,
> He also worked out the relative sizes of the earth, moon and sun and worked out that the Heavens were not some Celestial sphere but a universe of almost infinite size.


Yay! What's next?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which African animal (not including insects and the like carrying diseases, but diectly) kills more human beings than any other ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Ohh I'm not sure. Hippos are pretty viscous


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohh I'm not sure. Hippos are pretty viscous


Yep, the hippopotamus, usually defensive and territorial rather than truly vicious. 
It's skin weighs a ton, is an inch and a half thick and bullet proof to most guns and accounts for 25% of the animals weight. 
It's halitosis is also part of it's defence, breath so bad it scares other animals away. 
George Washington had hippopotamus tusk teeth.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you see that rhinoceros in the film 'Love Story'?

Rhino Neil?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, the hippopotamus, usually defensive and territorial rather than truly vicious.
> It's skin weighs a ton, is an inch and a half thick and bullet proof to most guns and accounts for 25% of the animals weight.
> It's halitosis is also part of it's defence, breath so bad it scares other animals away.
> George Washington had hippopotamus tusk teeth.


That must have been a challenge for his dentist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That must have been a challenge for his dentist.


One hell of an overbite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you see that rhinoceros in the film 'Love Story'?
> 
> Rhino Neil?


Was he a hippocrite?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's great! The only thing better than custard creams and coffee is custard cream and tea! Yum!!
> Granny Brodie is well - thank you everyone for your kind prayers and well wishes.
> She got operated on Sunday just past and the surgeon managed to remove a growth the size of a large tomato. She is now in the high decency unit and they hope to have her in another ward later this week and hopefully she will get home at the later end of next week. Unfortunately we need to wait 3 months until we find out if she's cleared of cancer but we are all hopeful! She is such a fighter! You know she is refusing any pain killers - only taking paracetamol because she said everything else makes her dizzy and she wants to be fully composmentis lol despite the fact she's just been through a serious operation and had half her bowl removed at 81 years old. If that's not a fighter I don't know what is!
> Thanks again for everyone being their for me last weekend


Hi Kirsty So glad the op went smoothly for your Granny Brodie and fingers crossed for the results now - but what a trooper! Only paracetamol after surgery that's amazing! All good wishes for a speedy recovery from the op.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, the hippopotamus, usually defensive and territorial rather than truly vicious.
> It's skin weighs a ton, is an inch and a half thick and bullet proof to most guns and accounts for 25% of the animals weight.
> It's halitosis is also part of it's defence, breath so bad it scares other animals away.
> George Washington had hippopotamus tusk teeth.


Oh I'm so proud! That was just a guess lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty So glad the op went smoothly fro your Granny Brodie and fingers crossed for the results now - but what a trooper! Only paracetamol after surgery that's amazing! All good wishes for a speedy recovery from the op.


Thank you so much lyn I really appreciate it. She's a fighter and I'm sure she will get through it


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawn, stretching* what did I miss?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was he a hippocrite?


Can't remember if he was training to be a lawyer or doctor - I think he took the Hippocratic oath


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *yawn, stretching* what did I miss?


Kirsty's gran got through a tricky operation with flying colours and Lyn's making puns again.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just realised my hippos answer didn't post. Wonder what happened there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still worried about Ken.
No news on the gofundme for 6 days and nothing here though Morgan was logged on last night. 
Strange.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just realised my hippos answer didn't post. Wonder what happened there?


It didn't hip post? 
Strange.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It didn't hip post?
> Strange.


Hmmm - it was straight after your question and just one word - hippos - but it ain't there now!
Strange forces at work! That's my hippothesis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm - it was straight after your question and just one word - hippos - but it ain't there now!
> Strange forces at work! That's my hippothesis.


You didn't mention hipolitics?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still worried about Ken.
> No news on the gofundme for 6 days and nothing here though Morgan was logged on last night.
> Strange.


I just checked for any news too. Hope all is well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kirsty's gran got through a tricky operation with flying colours and Lyn's making puns again.


Very nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who invented the telephone?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who invented the telephone?


I can tell you who didn't invent it if that's any use.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still worried about Ken.
> No news on the gofundme for 6 days and nothing here though Morgan was logged on last night.
> Strange.


Oh dear I hope he is ok


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who invented the telephone?


Alexander graham bell. He was Scottish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can tell you who didn't invent it if that's any use.


Well it wasn't me, either.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'll tell you anyway it's* not* Alexander Graham Bell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh dear I hope he is ok


Lots of us are thinking of him.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Well I'll tell you anyway it's* not* Alexander Graham Bell.


Aww lyn! I'm so upset lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww lyn! I'm so upset lol


Sorry Kirsty
It was Antonio Meucci (according to google)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Kirsty
> It was Antonio Meucci (according to google)


There you go! I always thought it was Alexander bell. However being Scottish I'm sure everyone here is keen to keep that going lol


----------



## Lyn W

Apparently AM couldn't afford to patent it so AGB pinched his idea and patented it for himself 16 years later than it had been invented.
Hope this is worth a few points especially as my hippos disappeared


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> There you go! I always thought it was Alexander bell. However being Scottish I'm sure everyone here is keen to keep that going lol


It's what everyone is taught - think Britain in general is keen to claim success stories for itself.


----------



## Lyn W

Give me a Meucci doesn't have the same ring to it as give me a bell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Alexander graham bell. He was Scottish


He was indeed Scottish, but he didn't invent the telephone. 
It was Antonio Meucci, an Italian associate of Garibaldi who set up the first telephone from his laboratory to an upstairs bedroom in his New York home. 
He patented it in 1871 but forgot to mention electomagnetic transmission of vocal sound and couldn't afford to amend it.
When Western union were assessing the patent it fell into the hands of a young Scottish engineer called Alexander Graham Bell.
In 1876 Bell patented it with this mention, but Meucci had already done it.first.
Meucci took him to court but died in 1889 before a judgement was given. 
Bell said "One day there will be a telephone in every town in America"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Apparently AM couldn't afford to patent it so AGB pinched his idea and patented it for himself 16 years later than it had been invented.
> Hope this is worth a few points especially as my hippos disappeared


yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's what everyone is taught - think Britain in general is keen to claim success stories for itself.


To be fair it is disputed.
The USA have passed a legal verdict saying Meucci as have Italy.
Canada have done the same for Bell.
Britain hasn't officially declared either way, though most people now reluctantly seem to say Meucci.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be fair it is disputed.
> The USA have passed a legal verdict saying Meucci as have Italy.
> Canada have done the same for Bell.
> Britain hasn't officially declared either way, though most people now reluctantly seem to say Meucci.


Good - give credit where credit's due!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Apparently AM couldn't afford to patent it so AGB pinched his idea and patented it for himself 16 years later than it had been invented.
> Hope this is worth a few points especially as my hippos disappeared


I think you deserve them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's always what we think we know, what we are taught, like who discovered America,, who first sailed around the world, who discovered Australia, who first showed that the earth goes round the sun etc.
What we think we know is often wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I think you deserve them


it's fine, you're both getting loadsa points tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

I am devastated! This evening I loaded my car up with boxes of hundreds of vhs tapes to take to the recycling place in Bristol tomorrow. Just went to their website to check their address only to find out they aren't taking domestic recycling anymore! What am I going to do? It will break my heart to put them all in landfill !!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I think you deserve them


Many thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am devastated! This evening I loaded my car up with boxes of hundreds of vhs tapes to take to the recycling place in Bristol tomorrow. Just went to their website to check their address only to find out they aren't taking domestic recycling anymore! What am I going to do? It will break my heart to put the, all in landfill !!


Can't you put them as a job lot on e-bay ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't you put them as a job lot on e-bay ?


No body wants them anymore - even charity shops won't take them. At least by being recycled they'd somehow be useful.
I have emailed them to find out if there's any chance they will take them. I can't imagine why they've stopped as there are so many to get rid of. I was there at Easter with the first 100+ and all OK then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An unnamed Aboriginal astronomer's description of an eclipse of the sun from 2002 :
"Kerosene lamp belong Jesus gone bugger-up."
Which i think is rather sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No body wants them anymore - even charity shops won't take them. At least by being recycled they'd somehow be useful.
> I have emailed them to find out if there's any chance they will take them. I can't imagine why they've stopped as there are so many to get rid of. I was there at Easter with the first 100+ and all OK then


That's really sad.
What a waste.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An unnamed Aboriginal astronomers description of an eclipse of the sun from 2002 :
> "Kerosene lamp belong Jesus gone bugger-up."
> Which i think is rather sweet.


I'm going out looking for meteorites before I go to bed - its the Perseid shower over the next 3 nights


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going out looking for meteorites before I go to bed - its the Perseid shower over the next 3 nights


Gosh, yes, i shall join you.
Thanks, I'd forgotten.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What would you do with a bag of Gripples at Christmas ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's really sad.
> What a waste.


I absolutely hate waste!
My nephew who had learning difficulties seems to have collected every set of everything sci fi, James Bond or Cowboy/war films so hundreds of tapes.
He has had to move into a smaller flat after his mum - my sister died and so he doesn't have room for them and has replaced most with dvds which is why I've been gradually getting rid of them.
I hate waste!
Hopefully they'll come up with another suggestion for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What would you do with a bag of Gripples at Christmas ?


Use them to grip your baubles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I absolutely hate waste!
> My nephew who had learning difficulties seems to have collected every set of everything sci fi, James Bond or Cowboy/war films so hundreds of tapes.
> He has had to move into a smaller flat after his mum - my sister died and so he doesn't have room for them and has replaced most with dvds which is why I've been gradually getting rid of them.
> I hate waste!
> Hopefully they'll come up with another suggestion for me.


I hate it too.
There's almost no recycling here and it really annoys me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate it too.
> There's almost no recycling here and it really annoys me.


I'm a bit OCD about it really. I go to extraordinary lengths to avoid putting anything in landfill.
I think a lot of people think I'm quite mad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Use them to grip your baubles.


A - hem.
Yes, you could.
It's a registered trade mark and they are made in Sheffield and were invented there too.
They are used to hold up the London Christmas lights, hold together The Great Dingo Fence which is the longest fence in the world( no surprise that it's in Australia) and is 5,000 km long, hold up the Blackpool illuminations support air conditioning ducts over false ceilings, suspend Brazilian coffee beans off the ground to dry them and lots more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit OCD about it really. I go to extraordinary lengths to avoid putting anything in landfill.
> I think a lot of people think I'm quite mad!


Well, I think you're quite right.
We live in very wasteful societies.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A - hem.
> Yes, you could.
> It's a registered trade mark and they are made in Sheffield and were invented there too.
> They are used to hold up the London Christmas lights, hold together The Great Dingo Fence which is the longest fence in the world( no surprise that it's in Australia) and is 5,000 km long, hold up the Blackpool illuminations support air conditioning ducts over false ceilings, suspend Brazilian coffee beans off the ground to dry them and lots more.


gripping stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> gripping stuff!


i'm glad you've grasped how exciting it is.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm glad you've grasped how exciting it is.


That took a while to reply - what was the hold up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Congratulations from the Cold Dark Room to @Momof4 
Hurrah, Kathy, piccies please and you are now Momof4, Granof1 (which i know I've said before)
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That took a while to reply - what was the hold up?


I was going at a fair old clip!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was going at a fair old clip!


It's fastenating how something like that can grab your attention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's fastenating how something like that can grab your attention.


Well, the news of Kathy's grandchild had clutched at my heart.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the news of Kathy's grandchild had clutched at my heart.


Yes - I latched on to that great news when I saw your post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes - I latched on to that great news when I saw your post.


I'm still clinging onto the good feelings it evoked.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm still clinging onto the good feelings it evoked.


I know what you mean. I get hooked on things that make me happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know what you mean. I get hooked on things that make me happy.


Hugs!


----------



## Lyn W

..and cwtches to you too!
and on that note I am going to say goodnight to you and anyone still lurking
in corners, and pop out to see if there's any sign of Perseids shower.
Happy meteor spotting!
See you tomorrow.
Night Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..and cwtches to you too!
> and on that note I am going to say goodnight to you and anyone still lurking
> in corners, and pop out to see if there's any sign of Perseids shower.
> Happy meteor spotting!
> See you tomorrow.
> Night Night


Pursue the Perseids!
Good luck and good night.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was he a hippocrite?


In the early 1900s there was a crazy scheme to introduce hippos into the Louisiana bayous. This was to solve 2 problems. One was to get rid of invasive introduced water hyacinths that choked the waterways and suffocated the fish. The other problem was a general meat shortage. A hippo, fattened on mountains of water hyacinths, was expected to be good eating.
I think the scheme got as far as the U.S. Congress, but I don't know why it apparently fell apart there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In the early 1900s there was a crazy scheme to introduce hippos into the Louisiana bayous. This was to solve 2 problems. One was to get rid of invasive introduced water hyacinths that choked the waterways and suffocated the fish. The other problem was a general meat shortage. A hippo, fattened on mountains of water hyacinths, was expected to be good eating.
> I think the scheme got as far as the U.S. Congress, but I don't know why it apparently fell apart there.


Probably because hippos bite you in two in one chomp if you startle them or go near their young.
They won't eat you, they're herbivores, so that's okay then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

After the dog, what was the first domesticated animal ?


----------



## meech008

Well, today was full of me with a stomach bug :-( ROUGH day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well, today was full of me with a stomach bug :-( ROUGH day


Hi, Michelle.
Sorry to hear you've been unwell.
Something you ate?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle.
> Sorry to hear you've been unwell.
> Something you ate?


No idea, it hit me suddenly around 11 this morning. I hate being sick, I'd rather help other people who are sick. Thankfully my mother came over after she got off of work and brought me crackers and ginger ale and some soup. I really do have the best mom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No idea, it hit me suddenly around 11 this morning. I hate being sick, I'd rather help other people who are sick. Thankfully my mother came over after she got off of work and brought me crackers and ginger ale and some soup. I really do have the best mom


Nice mom!
Maybe delayed shock from last night? 
Feeling better now ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice mom!
> Maybe delayed shock from last night?
> Feeling better now ?


I doubt it's from last night unless I picked something up off of a patient. She is a great mom and I love her very much. I can keep liquids down now so that's an improvement. Still not 100% but getting there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I doubt it's from last night unless I picked something up off of a patient. She is a great mom and I love her very much. I can keep liquids down now so that's an improvement. Still not 100% but getting there


You could probably do with an early night.
Nice long sleep might help.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After the dog, what was the first domesticated animal ?


Sheep?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could probably do with an early night.
> Nice long sleep might help.


Yeah I agree. I've been sleeping on and off all day. I did go to class though!


----------



## jaizei

Reindeer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sheep?


Nope.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> 
> Good that you managed that.
> Hope you feel better in the morning.


I'm sure I will, can't go to sleep yet though, clothes in the wash. How was everyone's day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yeah I agree. I've been sleeping on and off all day. I did go to class though!


Good that you managed to do that.
Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Reindeer


You know it is.
Thanks, might have had some fun with that.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You know it is.
> Thanks, might have had some fun with that.


Reindeer?! Really?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm sure I will, can't go to sleep yet though, clothes in the wash. How was everyone's day.


It's been a great day.
Kirsty's gran came through her operation just fine.
Yellow's enjoying her new course.
And Kathy (momof4) became a gran for the first time.
Some people got welcome sunshine, some got welcome rain.
good things.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's been a great day.
> Kirsty's gran came through her operation just fine.
> Yellow's enjoying her new course.
> And Kathy (momof4) became a gran for the first time.
> Some people got welcome sunshine, some got welcome rain.
> good things.


How excellent! What a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Reindeer?! Really?


Yes, about 14,000 years ago on what is now the Russian/Mongolian border learned to lure reindeer/caribou away from the herds and bred them, keeping them for milk, clothing , fur, clothing meat.
Today there are 3 million or so domesticated reindeer, mostly in Lapland.
The Laps, who farm them prefer to be called the Sami or Saami even though this means 'the plebs' in ancient Swedish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why would a male reindeer fancy Rudloph ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why would a male reindeer fancy Rudloph ?



Red light special?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Red light special?


ha de ha ha.
Better answer, have points.
i'm tired and better get some sleep, my domesticated reindeer explanation was gibberish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Michelle, Night Bea, Night Cameron,Night Noel and anyone else still about. 
See you in few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As always best wishes and worries for Cowboy Ken, if anybody knows anything, please tell us.
Love also to Ed, who's still struggling with bad times. 
And hurrah for Kirsty's gran Brodie and Kathy and her new granddaughter.
The Cold Dark Room loves us all.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Gillian, sleep well.
> I hope you manage a good few hours deep sleep tonight.
> Tidgy sends a kiss or even two to Oli.
> See you tomorrow for a custard cream in custard.


Good morning to our big boss, Wifey and Tidgy.

Thank GOD I slept *NINE HOURS*. incredible but true. Just heard that yet another...*heat wave *is on its way, so take care.

Love to all.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Sure


Good morning hope you're well.

Sent you a PM. Would very much appreciate an answer asap. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As always best wishes and worries for Cowboy Ken, if anybody knows anything, please tell us.
> Love also to Ed, who's still struggling with bad times.
> And hurrah for Kirsty's gran Brodie and Kathy and her new granddaughter.
> The Cold Dark Room loves us all.


What a wonderful, loving boss we have.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What are doing with your evening John is jade cooking again or your turn?




mornin miss lyn! sorry, i crashed out last night. oh no, i dont get on well with the kitchen, thats jades play room lol. 

i do make her breakfast in bed every now and then but she i warned she's taking her life on her hands!


im a black belt in cooking...

one chop and your dead


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Think he must have followed me out.
> I'm back now.
> Obviously



i didnt leave, the darkness took me lol. 10hr sleep, must have neede it :/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I am devastated! This evening I loaded my car up with boxes of hundreds of vhs tapes to take to the recycling place in Bristol tomorrow. Just went to their website to check their address only to find out they aren't taking domestic recycling anymore! What am I going to do? It will break my heart to put them all in landfill !!




some charity stores may take?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some charity stores may take?


Morning John yes you must have needed a good kip. I can't sleep that long.
No charity shops stopped taking them - technology has moved on.
It's such a shame - there's God knows how many sets of Star Trek.
Waiting to hear from company to see if they'll take them.
I'll even drive to the main place at Birmingham if I have to.
Of maybe a car boot - free to a good home.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning guys.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning guys.


Morning Ed. It's quiet about today.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guten morgen. 
In England ist es kalt und bewölkt.

Wie geht es dir? 

Just practicing German so I don't get moaned at when I go back to school haha


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Guten morgen.
> In England ist es kalt und bewölkt.
> 
> Wie geht es dir?
> 
> Just practicing German so I don't get moaned at when I go back to school haha


Sehr Gut!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John yes you must have needed a good kip. I can't sleep that long.
> No charity shops stopped taking them - technology has moved on.
> It's such a shame - there's God knows how many sets of Star Trek.
> Waiting to hear from company to see if they'll take them.
> I'll even drive to the main place at Birmingham if I have to.
> Of maybe a car boot - free to a good home.




perhaps an artist or sculpter could ise them in a project? how are you today? any joy seeing comets???


----------



## johnandjade

good morning mr ed, hope you are well


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Guten morgen.
> In England ist es kalt und bewölkt.
> 
> Wie geht es dir?
> 
> Just practicing German so I don't get moaned at when I go back to school haha




gut danka, und du? (been a few years since i done it lol)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> perhaps an artist or sculpter could ise them in a project? how are you today? any joy seeing comets???


I thought I could make a shed with them to keep the rest in.
No meteors spotted yet before dawn is supposed to be the best time - I was fast asleep by them!
All good here - the sun is out!
All OK with you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I thought I could make a shed with them to keep the rest in.
> No meteors spotted yet before dawn is supposed to be the best time - I was fast asleep by them!
> All good here - the sun is out!
> All OK with you?




can't complain its hump day lol. gonna kick todays but at work! high on life today


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> mornin miss lyn! sorry, i crashed out last night. oh no, i dont get on well with the kitchen, thats jades play room lol.
> 
> i do make her breakfast in bed every now and then but she i warned she's taking her life on her hands!
> 
> 
> im a black belt in cooking...
> 
> one chop and your dead


Hi. How are you?

I'm no good in the kitchen as well. So if any of you happen to visit Jordan, my advice is: eat outside, then come over.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. How are you?
> 
> I'm no good in the kitchen as well. So if any of you happen to visit Jordan, my advice is: eat outside, then come over.




on top of the world today is me . hows you today? i made sure I said good night last night!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning Ed. It's quiet about today.


Good afternoon Lyn. Where's our 'big boss?' Yes, it's quiet today, which confirms that our 'big boss' makes all the noise, as you put it.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> on top of the world today is me . hows you today? i made sure I said good night last night!


I'm fine, and am planning to take Oli for a walk later on. He seems to be very bored and won't move a mm from a corner he sticks to daily, until we leave home.

I don't remember your having said 'good night' last night. Remember the.....*whip*!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm fine, and am planning to take Oli for a walk later on. He seems to be very bored and won't move a mm from a corner he sticks to daily, until we leave home.
> 
> I don't remember your having said 'good night' last night. Remember the.....*whip*!




in that case I definitely didnt  lol. remember the sun shades!


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon ladies, gentlemen, and *torts *at CDR.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> in that case I definitely didnt  lol. remember the sun shades!


You seem to be looking for trouble.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> gut danka, und du? (been a few years since i done it lol)


Guten tag!Wie geht es dir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What a wonderful, loving boss we have.


No, it's The Cold Dark Room that loves you all.
Not me!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Guten tag!Wie geht es dir?




ya gut, ich habbe hunde kuchen in mine tashe


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> You seem to be looking for trouble.




... looks around, who me?! never lol


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> gut danka, und du? (been a few years since i done it lol)


A serious question: have you been learning German language for long? Isn't it *difficult?!*


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ... looks around, who me?! never lol


Nobody else is around, so who could it be? Me?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's The Cold Dark Room that loves you all.
> Not me!


Welcome back dear 'boss.' We all missed you at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> A serious question: have you been learning German language for long? Isn't it *difficult?!*




did it in high school for a few years, i only remember a few bits. it wasnt too hard from what i remember


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninoon, or whatever.
Been teaching this morning, finished now, but have to go out in a bit. 
Hope everyone's happy and well on this beautiful day.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> did it in high school for a few years, i only remember a few bits. it wasnt too hard from what i remember


I took German at school and at college. My *GOD*; what a _difficult _language it is! I forgot most of it too, due to lack f practice. Too bad; as I put so much effort in it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoon, or whatever.
> Been teaching this morning, finished now, but have to go out in a bit.
> Hope everyone's happy and well on this beautiful day.




havin a cracker here . hows you today boss man adam? all good i hope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of German tourists in The Cold Dark Room this morning.
Which is great, I like the Germans but they do rather hog the sun loungers.
Not that that's much of a problem in here, I suppose.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoon, or whatever.
> Been teaching this morning, finished now, but have to go out in a bit.
> Hope everyone's happy and well on this beautiful day.


We're fine, and hope you are.

Wishes to Wifey, and a kiss to Tidgey from Oli.

'See' you later...big boss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> havin a cracker here . hows you today boss man adam? all good i hope


Splendid!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I took German at school and at college. My *GOD*; what a _difficult _language it is! I forgot most of it too, due to lack f practice. Too bad; as I put so much effort in it.




i just remember useless stuff, and not the spelling..

'rent fur oor liben, er hat ein panzerfaust' 

...run for your life, he has a bazooka lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i just remember useless stuff, and not the spelling..
> 
> 'rent fur oor liben, er hat ein panzerfaust'
> 
> ...run for your life, he has a bazooka lol


Thankfully, i have never had good cause to use that yet.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> did it in high school for a few years, i only remember a few bits. it wasnt too hard from what i remember


Speaking of foreign languages, when I worked in New Zealand I took a couple of classes in Maaori so that I could at least pronounce the Maaori clients' names correctly.

In written Maaori, WH is always pronounced F, which struck me as terribly odd until I heard the explanation. Back when the English missionaries were first setting Maaori down to a written language, there were several different dialects within the country. This particular sound was pronounced W by the largest group; pronounced H by the next largest group; and pronounced F by a very small bunch. The missionaries decided to compromise, and write the sound as WH, figuring people could choose the sound they were most familiar with. 
So of course, as Murphy's Law dictates, the 2 dialects that used the W and the H gradually faded away and the F took prominence! So they pronounce WH as F! 

One of my Maaori friends had a little daughter whose name was Whitu (pronounced FIT-oo). It means "Star."


----------



## Moozillion

Off to work. Have fun CDRers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Speaking of foreign languages, when I worked in New Zealand I took a couple of classes in Maaori so that I could at least pronounce the Maaori clients' names correctly.
> 
> In written Maaori, WH is always pronounced F, which struck me as terribly odd until I heard the explanation. Back when the English missionaries were first setting Maaori down to a written language, there were several different dialects within the country. This particular sound was pronounced W by the largest group; pronounced H by the next largest group; and pronounced F by a very small bunch. The missionaries decided to compromise, and write the sound as WH, figuring people could choose the sound they were most familiar with.
> So of course, as Murphy's Law dictates, the 2 dialects that used the W and the H gradually faded away and the F took prominence! So they pronounce WH as F!
> 
> One of my Maaori friends had a little daughter whose name was Whitu (pronounced FIT-oo). It means "Star."


Another interesting and delightful story, Bea.
Have a great day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thankfully, i have never had good cause to use that yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Birthday @DawnH !!!!!!
Have a smashing day!
And love to Tuleo.


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone.


Morning, Michelle.
Your tum-tum feeling better today?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> Your tum-tum feeling better today?


Hey  For the most part, yes it's feeling better. I'm still hesitant to eat much more than crackers and I'm debating on whether or not to go to the hospital or not today. (For clinic)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey  For the most part, yes it's feeling better. I'm still hesitant to eat much more than crackers and I'm debating on whether or not to go to the hospital or not today. (For clinic)


Well, if you think you may have an infectious form of food poisoning, then maybe not a good idea. 
See how you're feeling later.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, if you think you may have an infectious form of food poisoning, then maybe not a good idea.
> See how you're feeling later.


Good idea. How did you sleep?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good idea. How did you sleep?


On a couple of armadillos in the corner here.
No, I usually sleep well, but only for a while.
3 and a half hours last night, plenty.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> gut danka, und du? (been a few years since i done it lol)


Nicht schlecht, danke


----------



## spud's_mum

I don't know what to do!
Spud isn't eating much (VERY unlike him) and seems to be basking a lot more. The temperature is only at 29 under the hot spot and I'm struggling to get it hotter (can't wait for a viv!)  should I panic? He's eating, just not much. He will eat the lettuce and leave the weeds. If I hand feed him then he eats dandelion.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon ladies, gentlemen, and *torts *at CDR.


Good afternoon or evening for you Gillian. Hope you had a good walk.
Lola went out about 11.30 today - it was so warm and sunny. I have made him some ramps so he can wander in and out of his room as he pleases. He likes to lie just inside the door and survey his kingdom.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ya gut, ich habbe hunde kuchen in mine tashe


Why do you have dog biscuits in your pocket?


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know what to do!
> Spud isn't eating much (VERY unlike him) and seems to be basking a lot more. The temperature is only at 29 under the hot spot and I'm struggling to get it hotter (can't wait for a viv!)  should I panic? He's eating, just not much. He will eat the lettuce and leave the weeds. If I hand feed him then he eats dandelion.



I wouldn't panic, but both could be caused by the lower temperature; he's basking longer to warm up and if he's not getting quite as warm as he should be getting, he'll eat less.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I wouldn't panic, but both could be caused by the lower temperature; he's basking longer to warm up and if he's not getting quite as warm as he should be getting, he'll eat less.


Can you lower the lamp a little until you stabilise the temp?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Why do you have dog biscuits in your pocket?




good a place as any for them lol.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know what to do!
> Spud isn't eating much (VERY unlike him) and seems to be basking a lot more. The temperature is only at 29 under the hot spot and I'm struggling to get it hotter (can't wait for a viv!)  should I panic? He's eating, just not much. He will eat the lettuce and leave the weeds. If I hand feed him then he eats dandelion.




he may just be being fussy. sometimes fido wont eat unless hand fed... i just leave food out, if hes hungry he'll eat, if not then a little bit of tough love is needed some times


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know what to do!
> Spud isn't eating much (VERY unlike him) and seems to be basking a lot more. The temperature is only at 29 under the hot spot and I'm struggling to get it hotter (can't wait for a viv!)  should I panic? He's eating, just not much. He will eat the lettuce and leave the weeds. If I hand feed him then he eats dandelion.


He is probably too cold.
As you know, tortoises must keep their core body temperatures up to be able to digest their food properly and have an appetite. 
No wonder he is trying to bask all the time, his basking spot should be 35° with ambient temperature about what you have for basking. 
He probably isn't warming up enough in the morning. 
You either need to lower your basking bulb or buy one of a higher wattage.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good a place as any for them lol.


True - do you have a dog?


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go shopping. Which means unloading all those blinking vhs tapes.
Not heard anything back from ems media solutions so don't think they will make an exception for me. I would even pay them!
Think I may have to try the car boot sale this weekend Buy one get twenty free! 
Why isn't anything easy?


----------



## Lyn W

See you all later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> See you all later!


Bye Lyn.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I have to go shopping. Which means unloading all those blinking vhs tapes.
> Not heard anything back from ems media solutions so don't think they will make an exception for me. I would even pay them!
> Think I may have to try the car boot sale this weekend Buy one get twenty free!
> Why isn't anything easy?



If they are still playable, you could put them on eBay. Or Craigslist (or equivalent). What about Goodwill or some other charity shop?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go shopping. Which means unloading all those blinking vhs tapes.
> Not heard anything back from ems media solutions so don't think they will make an exception for me. I would even pay them!
> Think I may have to try the car boot sale this weekend Buy one get twenty free!
> Why isn't anything easy?


It is.
The easy option is to bin them.
It's doing the right thing that is rarely easy.
That's what sucks and why people choose to be bad and lazy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If they are still playable, you could put them on eBay. Or Craigslist (or equivalent). What about Goodwill or some other charity shop?


In the UK even charity shops are refusing them now.
The local papers are a possibility, but even on e-bay these things are hard to shift now.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> True - do you have a dog?




nope lol. used to have 3 german shepherds though if that counts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope lol. used to have 3 german shepherds though if that counts?


You just use them to lure unsuspecting dogs in the park?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good a place as any for them lol.


I always have dog biscuits in my pocket! Thought I was the only one


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I always have dog biscuits in my pocket! Thought I was the only one




it's just some of the little german I remember lol


----------



## johnandjade

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439396816.670597.jpg


right to left... petra (mommy) , max (daddy) and zimba the pup  they had 7pups in all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143199
> 
> 
> right to left... petra (mommy) , max (daddy) and zimba the pup  they had 7pups in all


Nice.
Petra was the name of Peter Purves' dog on Blue Peter.
More than a coincidence I feel.


----------



## johnandjade

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439397033.034651.jpg


we sometimes get a vist from my mums friends dog, jodie 'foster' dog lol.. she wasn't sure about the fish


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> Petra was the name of Peter Purves' dog on Blue Peter.
> More than a coincidence I feel.




we got her 2nd hand lol, she came already named, same with max.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still the outstanding question.
Why would male reindeer fancy Rudolph?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still the outstanding question.
> Why would male reindeer fancy Rudolph?




is rudolph a kind of plant they eat perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is rudolph a kind of plant they eat perhaps?


They mostly eat lichen, i think.
No, I meant Rudlolph as in the red nosed reindeer.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They mostly eat lichen, i think.
> No, I meant Rudlolph as in the red nosed reindeer.




is it because all the other reindeer were stuck behind rudolf and it was just too tempting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is it because all the other reindeer were stuck behind rudolf and it was just too tempting


ha de ha ha. 
No, they wouldn't be interested.


----------



## johnandjade

resisting cheating with googleboogle lol. was rudolf a she and the rest male?


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning hope you're well.
> 
> Sent you a PM. Would very much appreciate an answer asap. Thank you.


Hi Gillian 
I promise I'm not blowing you off. 
I tried replying but for some reason it's not working 
I tried replying again this morning too
 and still not working


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




good morning! watch out for flying jellyfish lol


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning! watch out for flying jellyfish lol


SPLAT!  *throws one back*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> resisting cheating with googleboogle lol. was rudolf a she and the rest male?


Good enough for some points.
All Santa's reindeer are female, including Rudolph, so other male reindeer would fancy them.
Rudolph and the other reindeer pulling the sleigh are represented with having antlers and only female reindeer keep their antlers in winter. 
The males shed theirs at the beginning of winter, unless they are castrated. 
So Rudolph may be a eunuch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Gillian
> I promise I'm not blowing you off.
> I tried replying but for some reason it's not working
> I tried replying again this morning too
> and still not working


Sometimes Gillian's PM's are blocked for some reason.
Have you got an old PM from her that you could reply on?
That's what I have to do.
Hi, Noel, hope you're well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sometimes Gillian's PM's are blocked for some reason.
> Have you got an old PM from her that you could reply on?
> That's what I have to do.
> Hi, Noel, hope you're well.


Hi Adam *waves* 
I am well  I will try that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*
> I am well  I will try that


Great!
I'm busy clearing up bits of jellyfish today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why did the people of rural North Yorkshire used to gather near their beehives late on Christmas eve ?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Gillian
> I promise I'm not blowing you off.
> I tried replying but for some reason it's not working
> I tried replying again this morning too
> and still not working


Hi and thanks anyway. There's no need to promise; I believe you.
What can we do? Nothing, I guess.

Thanks once again for having informed me.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*
> I am well  I will try that


Have you tried Adam's 'method' with PMs?


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Have you tried Adam's 'method' with PMs?


I sent you a PM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I sent you a PM


Hurrah!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello
My name is Elsie and I'm Kirsty's gran. 
She shown me all the lovely comments you put on the Internet to wish me luck with my operation. I asked Kirsty for an address to send a card but she said I had to do it on this. 
I am a little sore but that's expected and the doctors say that they believe they have managed to remove all the growth so I should hopefully be back to normal in the next week. 
Elsie


----------



## kirsty Johnston

She wanted to say thanks  at the hospital so will catch up with you all later!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> I sent you a PM


Thanks a lot.I received it and answered.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon or evening for you Gillian. Hope you had a good walk.
> Lola went out about 11.30 today - it was so warm and sunny. I have made him some ramps so he can wander in and out of his room as he pleases. He likes to lie just inside the door and survey his kingdom.


Hi Lyn. Glad to hear it was sunny back there today. Here temp has dropped to 30 degrees C but....another *heatwave *is on its way next week. 'You're most welcome' I told the heatwave.

Took Oli out for a walk, but he just would *not move*. Don't know what on earth is wrong with him. I still have a feeling it's his diet, but this is guesswork.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why did the people of rural North Yorkshire used to gather near their beehives late on Christmas eve ?



hmmm... something to do with tradition? santa eats fresh honey in those parts?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> he may just be being fussy. sometimes fido wont eat unless hand fed... i just leave food out, if hes hungry he'll eat, if not then a little bit of tough love is needed some times


Hi. Oli refuses to eat unless I hand-feed him. And when I leave home, I obviously ensure food and water in his enclosure before I move. Believe it or not, I always return to find that he has touched nothing. Therefore I hand-feed him immediately and he eats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello
> My name is Elsie and I'm Kirsty's gran.
> She shown me all the lovely comments you put on the Internet to wish me luck with my operation. I asked Kirsty for an address to send a card but she said I had to do it on this.
> I am a little sore but that's expected and the doctors say that they believe they have managed to remove all the growth so I should hopefully be back to normal in the next week.
> Elsie



Hello, Elsie, and thank you so much for visiting The Cold Dark Room.
Make sure you wrap up warm in here.
What a lovely message, thank you so much, you can send a card to ; The Cold Dark Room, Cyberspace.
We check the mail every morning, or at least John does.
i am so glad your hospital time went so well and look forward to sharing a coffee with you in here sometime.
You health.
Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> She wanted to say thanks  at the hospital so will catch up with you all later!


What a lovely lady!
Tell Elsie she's got 5 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... something to do with tradition? santa eats fresh honey in those parts?


Tradition, yes.
Santa, no.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!


Good evening BIG BOSS. Very funny....hahahaha!
Joking Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening BIG BOSS. Very funny....hahahaha!
> Joking Adam.


Evening, Gillian.
Happy you got your PM's sorted with Noel.
And _very _happy to hear from Kirsty's gran, Elsie.
So sweet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Happy you got your PM's sorted with Noel.
> And _very _happy to hear from Kirsty's gran, Elsie.
> So sweet.


Hello Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Thanks a lot your help with that PM. 

Love to all, and A BIG KISS to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## AZtortMom

This cold room feels nice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Thanks a lot your help with that PM.
> 
> Love to all, and A BIG KISS to Tidgy from Oli.


Tidgy has been playing "Journey to the Centre of the Coco Coir" this afternoon, but still sends her love and kisses to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> This cold room feels nice!


The Cold Dark Room is
warm and nice.
Feels lovely most days.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> This cold room feels nice!


But a bit too cold, isn't it? I'd rather the.....*heatwave *we're expecting next week, here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tradition, yes.
> Santa, no.




used for xmas pudding?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> used for xmas pudding?


Bees ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Oli refuses to eat unless I hand-feed him. And when I leave home, I obviously ensure food and water in his enclosure before I move. Believe it or not, I always return to find that he has touched nothing. Therefore I hand-feed him immediately and he eats.




what make of solar powered tank is oli?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bees ?




could be interesting lol. i was thinking the honey?


----------



## johnandjade

battery is going to die  . i shall retun! keep frhe pirate from pinching fluffy please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> battery is going to die  . i shall retun! keep frhe pirate from pinching fluffy please


Ok, no problem.
See you later.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> battery is going to die  . i shall retun! keep frhe pirate from pinching fluffy please


The same excuse tonight?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, no problem.
> See you later.


No problem? What of the whip, and what of our agreement last night?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No problem? What of the whip, and what of our agreement last night?


Goodness! 
Poor John.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams.


Night Gillian, hope you get another good sleep.
See you tomorrow.
Wifey says night.
Tidgy would but she's fallen asleep.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams.


Goodnight


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! How is everyone?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Elsie, and thank you so much for visiting The Cold Dark Room.
> Make sure you wrap up warm in here.
> What a lovely message, thank you so much, you can send a card to ; The Cold Dark Room, Cyberspace.
> We check the mail every morning, or at least John does.
> i am so glad your hospital time went so well and look forward to sharing a coffee with you in here sometime.
> You health.
> Adam.


Omg! Just seen this! You are legend lol 
She's not very good with ahem.. Technology. It actually took her around 25 minutes just to write the reply so not too sure she will be able to find her way back. She was really happy to see all the well wishes though - I think it made her night


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely lady!
> Tell Elsie she's got 5 points.


Haha. I don't think she will find her way back so just carry them over to my point list


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Omg! Just seen this! You are legend lol
> She's not very good with ahem.. Technology. It actually took her around 25 minutes just to write the reply so not too sure she will be able to find her way back. She was really happy to see all the well wishes though - I think it made her night


I am rather a leg end, or so I am sometimes told. 
Elsie's message made my day, which was already a good one.
You've got more stuff to read her next time, so you never know, she might manage a coffee and biscuit one day. 
And a good evening to you, too, Kirsty!


----------



## johnandjade

found us a sofa guys!
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439411742.760864.jpg


----------



## johnandjade

just poped in to say good night documentary on tv that looks good. 

you all be safe in the dark and i'll do mail call in mornin


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am rather a leg end, or so I am sometimes told.
> Elsie's message made my day, which was already a good one.
> You've got more stuff to read her next time, so you never know, she might manage a coffee and biscuit one day.
> And a good evening to you, too, Kirsty!


Aw that's nice! What else has made today a good day?
I will certainly show her your reply but I don't think she'll understand what you mean. She will probably think cyberspace is a real thing lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> just poped in to say good night documentary on tv that looks good.
> 
> you all be safe in the dark and i'll do mail call in mornin


Goodnight


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's nice! What else has made today a good day?
> I will certainly show her your reply but I don't think she'll understand what you mean. She will probably think cyberspace is a real thing lol


By real thing i mean address btw


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Goodnight



good night and go granny


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> found us a sofa guys!
> View attachment 143245


Wow! What is that???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found us a sofa guys!
> View attachment 143245


Mobile sofa! 
Great find!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just poped in to say good night documentary on tv that looks good.
> 
> you all be safe in the dark and i'll do mail call in mornin


Enjoy the documentary, tell us about it tomorrow.
Thanks for checking the mail for us.
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's nice! What else has made today a good day?
> I will certainly show her your reply but I don't think she'll understand what you mean. She will probably think cyberspace is a real thing lol


Good lesson with a student in the morning, relaxing day, couple of friends called.
Life's good.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good lesson with a student in the morning, relaxing day, couple of friends called.
> Life's good.


That's great! So are you a teacher then? I've just realised I don't know anybody's 'day job' in this forum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's great! So are you a teacher then? I've just realised I don't know anybody's 'day job' in this forum


We've got a couple of teacher's in here, Lyn for example, but I only teach a bit of this and that to the locals to help out, though I used to do some lecturing in the UK, that was paleontology.
I retired 10 years ago at 39! 
Live a happy, relaxed existence writing and studying, doing bits and pieces to keep myself amused.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've got a couple of teacher's in here, Lyn for example, but I only teach a bit of this and that to the locals to help out, though I used to do some lecturing in the UK, that was paleontology.
> I retired 10 years ago at 39!
> Live a happy, relaxed existence writing and studying, doing bits and pieces to keep myself amused.


Really? Wow! 
I didn't know that? What university did you teach in?
I'm a capacity planning analyst. So I deal with recruitment, attrition, productivity and redeployment of our staff etc. People think it sounds like a really boring job but I LOVE analysing data and I'm really passionate about my work.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> If they are still playable, you could put them on eBay. Or Craigslist (or equivalent). What about Goodwill or some other charity shop?


Sadly nobody wants vhs anymore. Our charity shops won' t take them. I have looked to see if any of them are collectable - Star Wars, Star Gate, Babylon 5, X files, Dr Who - to name just a few, but they don't even go on eBay these days.
I will put them on our Freecycle website. I just want my space back by getting rid of his space tapes!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's just some of the little german I remember lol


I remember a little German, his name was Hitler!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Sadly nobody wants vhs anymore. Our charity shops won' t take them. I have looked to see if any of them are collectable - Star Wars, Star Gate, Babylon 5, X files, Dr Who - to name just a few, but they don't even go on eBay these days.
> I will put them on our Freecycle website. I just want my space back by getting rid of his space tapes!!


Lyn just thinking... Are they taped videos or ones that you bought from the shop?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bye Lyn.


Bye and Hi Ed just missed you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is.
> The easy option is to bin them.
> It's doing the right thing that is rarely easy.
> That's what sucks and why people choose to be bad and lazy.


I absolutely refuse to bin them! Don't know what I'll do with them but they are not going to landfill!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lyn just thinking... Are they taped videos or ones that you bought from the shop?


They are all bought sets - my nephew must have spent thousands of pounds on them over the years, some of them haven't even been played. sadly my sister - his Mum and his Dad didn't put the brakes on for him so he just went on and on buying
I have already taken 2 carloads to the ex-recycling place.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I absolutely refuse to bin them! Don't know what I'll do with them but they are not going to landfill!


I think there's a website you can send them to via free courier who recycle them for you. I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope lol. used to have 3 german shepherds though if that counts?


I have been to my sisters tonight she has been looking after a friend's dog since Sat.and this afternoon my niece found the poor dog dead. They are both obviously devastated. No idea why either he was fine this morning.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I think there's a website you can send them to via free courier who recycle them for you. I'll see if I can find it


If it's ems-media solutions they are the ones who aren't taking domestic media now.
But if there's anyone else I'd be very grateful for a contact no. Thanks Kirsty.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Haha. This is the website http://www.ems-europe.co.uk
Look at what it says on the home page... Doh!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Have you maybe tried putting them on gumtree and see if anyone will take them?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> SPLAT!  *throws one back*


You didn't scream! You must have had a non stinger.
Its a bit like Russian roulette with jellyfish frisbees


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> If it's ems-media solutions they are the ones who aren't taking domestic media now.
> But if there's anyone else I'd be very grateful for a contact no. Thanks Kirsty.



http://metro.co.uk/2015/04/13/your-old-video-tapes-could-be-worth-a-lot-of-money-5147374/


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello
> My name is Elsie and I'm Kirsty's gran.
> She shown me all the lovely comments you put on the Internet to wish me luck with my operation. I asked Kirsty for an address to send a card but she said I had to do it on this.
> I am a little sore but that's expected and the doctors say that they believe they have managed to remove all the growth so I should hopefully be back to normal in the next week.
> Elsie



Hi Elsie! Hope you have speedy recovery. Take it easy and put your feet up and let the family spoil you!
All good wishes to you x


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> http://metro.co.uk/2015/04/13/your-old-video-tapes-could-be-worth-a-lot-of-money-5147374/


Thanks Cameron. I read something similar about vhs becoming like vinyl albums. I guess my attic is going to have to become home to them!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Elsie! Hope you have speedy recovery. Take it easy and put your feet up and let the family spoil you!
> All good wishes to you x


She was really happy to see all the nice comments everybody made. Thank you


----------



## meech008

Hey everyone!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Hey everyone!


Hey! How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha. This is the website http://www.ems-europe.co.uk
> Look at what it says on the home page... Doh!


Thanks for trying anyway. I think they are the only company in the country that does it. Can't think why they stopped domestic side of things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really? Wow!
> I didn't know that? What university did you teach in?
> I'm a capacity planning analyst. So I deal with recruitment, attrition, productivity and redeployment of our staff etc. People think it sounds like a really boring job but I LOVE analysing data and I'm really passionate about my work.


Sounds an interesting job to me. I love studying data too.
I did specialist lectures for various universities, but only occasionally, it wasn't my regular work.
I did a lot of field work, a bit of time with oil companies, call centre stuff, owned a couple of small businesses, all sorts of things really, never in one place for more than a year or two.


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hey! How are you?


I'm well  ju at hanging out at clinical, how about yourself?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did a lot of field work,.


You were a farmer or a scarecrow?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds an interesting job to me. I love studying data too.
> I did specialist lectures for various universities, but only occasionally, it wasn't my regular work.
> I did a lot of field work, a bit of time with oil companies, call centre stuff, owned a couple of small businesses, all sorts of things really, never in one place for more than a year or two.


That's really interesting! Thanks for sharing  
I really hope I can retire at 39 as well - fingers crossed!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> I'm well  ju at hanging out at clinical, how about yourself?


Yeah really good thanks. My fiancé is in London working today an won't be home until tomorrow night so I've spent the night watching loads of bad TV lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Anyway I'm away to bed! Goodnight everyone


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why did the people of rural North Yorkshire used to gather near their beehives late on Christmas eve ?


............because they've been told that if they don't beehive themselves then Santa won't be paying them a visit.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Anyway I'm away to bed! Goodnight everyone


Good night Kirsty - sleep well


----------



## Lyn W

Well everyone's disappeared again - was it something I said?
Anyway I'm off to bed too
So night night all .........anyone?
See you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have been to my sisters tonight she has been looking after a friend's dog since Sat.and this afternoon my niece found the poor dog dead. They are both obviously devastated. No idea why either he was fine this morning.


Oh, good grief, how horrendous!
Terribly sad and awkward situation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You didn't scream! You must have had a non stinger.
> Its a bit like Russian roulette with jellyfish frisbees


Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, sorry, nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You were a farmer or a scarecrow?


A turnip.


----------



## meech008

Well I've made it so far


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm.
Just missed everybody it seems.
Hope you all sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well I've made it so far


Hurray!
Evening, Michelle.
Glad someone's still about.
Feeling a bit ropey still?


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawn* I just woke up from a nap, how's it going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *yawn* I just woke up from a nap, how's it going?


Evening, Noel.
Quite quiet tonight, though Michelle's about somewhere.
Have a beer or a coffee?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Noel.
> Quite quiet tonight, though Michelle's about somewhere.
> Have a beer or a coffee?


Evening Adam. 
I'll take a water, I'll be heading back to bed soon


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!
> Evening, Michelle.
> Glad someone's still about.
> Feeling a bit ropey still?


Feelin a bit off still but much better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening Adam.
> I'll take a water, I'll be heading back to bed soon


Mountain Dew?
I expect Ed can spare a can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Feelin a bit off still but much better


Good (the better bit, not the bit off part.)
Quiet again tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well it is here.
Time for an early night.
See you all tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'll put the cat out.
(For cat read snow leopard).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all.
Love to Cowboy Ken and his family.
Glad you met a new friend today, Ed.
Tomorrow is another day.
Obviously.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, tortoise parents!
Sleep well.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good (the better bit, not the bit off part.)
> Quiet again tonight?


Pretty busy actually, sorry for the late reply. Think I did myself in.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> Good night, tortoise parents!
> Sleep well.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night all.
> Love to Cowboy Ken and his family.
> Glad you met a new friend today, Ed.
> Tomorrow is another day.
> Obviously.


Night!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Wow! What is that???



its a sofa


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have been to my sisters tonight she has been looking after a friend's dog since Sat.and this afternoon my niece found the poor dog dead. They are both obviously devastated. No idea why either he was fine this morning.




oh my days  thats the worst! hope the owners understand its just been a terrible accident


----------



## johnandjade

do do do dee doo doo dee doo ( bugle plays) 

good morrow cold dark room! we've had a few deliverys! there is a big bunch of flowers and some scrummy looking chocolates here for granny elsie (care of kirsty) 

lyn, a vhs player has arrived 

and... an unmarked box containing a broken bottle of malt and a dozen now whiskey flavoured scarfs lol. 

weekend is nearly here people, woo hoo! remember to dance like nobody's watching and most importantly  , it confuses people
(and uses less energy than  , its a win win!)


----------



## spud's_mum

Busy day today. 
My dad will be taking care of spud for 4 nights while I go away. So I need to make lots if little pack lunches. 
Yesterday I bought kale, florets Krispy mix and water cress. Thought it would interest him a little.

Oh and I need to go shopping! 

I'll have no wifi so no TFO for me


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Busy day today.
> My dad will be taking care of spud for 4 nights while I go away. So I need to make lots if little pack lunches.
> Yesterday I bought kale, florets Krispy mix and water cress. Thought it would interest him a little.
> 
> Oh and I need to go shopping!
> 
> I'll have no wifi so no TFO for me


Hope you have a good time wherever you go. I'm sure Spud will be fine with your Dad looking after him (type up the do's and dont's again)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pretty busy actually, sorry for the late reply. Think I did myself in.


Hope you had a good end of shift and a good sleep and that you feel better when you awake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> do do do dee doo doo dee doo ( bugle plays)
> 
> good morrow cold dark room! we've had a few deliverys! there is a big bunch of flowers and some scrummy looking chocolates here for granny elsie (care of kirsty)
> 
> lyn, a vhs player has arrived
> 
> and... an unmarked box containing a broken bottle of malt and a dozen now whiskey flavoured scarfs lol.
> 
> weekend is nearly here people, woo hoo! remember to dance like nobody's watching and most importantly  , it confuses people
> (and uses less energy than  , its a win win!)


Thanks, John.
The whisky flavoured scarves are lovely, though not sure about the colour.
I mean i'm really not sure about the colour as it's too Dark to make it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Busy day today.
> My dad will be taking care of spud for 4 nights while I go away. So I need to make lots if little pack lunches.
> Yesterday I bought kale, florets Krispy mix and water cress. Thought it would interest him a little.
> 
> Oh and I need to go shopping!
> 
> I'll have no wifi so no TFO for me


I'm sure Spud will be fine.
Have a good time and tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morninoon, everybody.
It was quiet in here with me away!
Only seven posts to give points to.
Not very busy on here


----------



## johnandjade

how are we today boss?


----------



## Lyn W

Hello anyone who's surfaced, it has been quiet today
and I've got to go again now so see you later!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morninoon, everybody.
> It was quiet in here with me away!
> Only seven posts to give points to.
> Not very busy on here


Good afternoon Adam (BIG BOSS), Wifey and Tidgy.

Oh yes it's always quiet when you're not around..hmmm. 

Ready for the heatwave Friday? I am, and so is Oli, though his 'bad moods' are back, don't know why. He probably misses his *love*.....
Tidgy. He's now asleep in the sun, dreaming of her.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hello anyone who's surfaced, it has been quiet today
> and I've got to go again now so see you later!


Hi and bye Lyn. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how are we today boss?


Our big boss is fine I hope. How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> She was really happy to see all the nice comments everybody made. Thank you


Hope she is now better.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Our big boss is fine I hope. How are you?




yeah im all good  hows you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we today boss?


Afternoon, John.
Splendid, thanks, got some bills to pay and then i'm going to look for a short break holiday, i think.
You?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello anyone who's surfaced, it has been quiet today
> and I've got to go again now so see you later!


Doh!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam (BIG BOSS), Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Oh yes it's always quiet when you're not around..hmmm.
> 
> Ready for the heatwave Friday? I am, and so is Oli, though his 'bad moods' are back, don't know why. He probably misses his *love*.....
> Tidgy. He's now asleep in the sun, dreaming of her.
> 
> Regards to Wifey.


Tidgy is a happy good girl at the moment.
She has recently decided she is a digging tortoise and is enjoying her new hobby. 
She sends kisses to Oli and tell's him she will nag until he behaves himself.


----------



## jaizei

I almost had him, then the sprinklers came on and he booked it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I almost had him, then the sprinklers came on and he booked it.


Can't make out what it is.
Hedgehog ?
Escaped from The Cold Dark Room?


----------



## jaizei

Armadillo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Armadillo


So it is an escapee. 
I think it's Gillian's seat.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Armadillo


Armadillos are SOO CUTE!!! I hope you can get a clearer picture next time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Armadillos are SOO CUTE!!! I hope you can get a clearer picture next time!


Hi, Bea.
Bye, Bea


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hello anyone who's surfaced, it has been quiet today
> and I've got to go again now so see you later!


Me, too!

Busy day at work, so "Hi!" and "Bye!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Me, too!
> 
> Busy day at work, so "Hi!" and "Bye!"


Oh, the messages all changed as if by magic! 
Help, i'm confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which is the norm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Splendid, thanks, got some bills to pay and then i'm going to look for a short break holiday, i think.
> You?




on cloud 9 . got a nice sunny day here and im playing dj in work so days flying in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on cloud 9 . got a nice sunny day here and im playing dj in work so days flying in


Splendid!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!!




where you thinking for the holiday then? rest or play?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> where you thinking for the holiday then? rest or play?


I think wifey's coming, so more rest and booze, I expect. 
Not much idea yet, but not too far.
Italy or Turkey, maybe.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think wifey's coming, so more rest and booze, I expect.
> Not much idea yet, but not too far.
> Italy or Turkey, maybe.




as it should be! its jade and i's 30th next year and we are planning going away but dont have a clue where lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> as it should be! its jade and i's 30th next year and we are planning going away but dont have a clue where lol.


My half century in September.
Mauretania to look at wild sulcatas and a quarry for a week of fossil collecting in the south of Morocco!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My half century in September.
> Mauretania to look at wild sulcatas and a quarry for a week of fossil collecting in the south of Morocco!



nice one! 21 again you mean. we have all sorts of ideas, scuba diving i think jades swinging towards. beer and sun, i'll be happy lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice one! 21 again you mean. we have all sorts of ideas, scuba diving i think jades swinging towards. beer and sun, i'll be happy lol.


Yeah, I love scuba.
But wifey's always a beer and sun girl.
Oh, and shopping.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I love scuba.
> But wifey's always a beer and sun girl.
> Oh, and shopping.




im not a huge fan of water... nearly drowned a cpl times lol. but it does look amazing. would love to do the reef. my parents swam with dolphins


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im not a huge fan of water... nearly drowned a cpl times lol. but it does look amazing. would love to do the reef. my parents swam with dolphins


I've done the dolphins, too.
But i'm a terrible swimmer so have to be very careful, though scubas rather different to ordinary swimming, doesn't matter so much when I sink!
I've had to be rescued on a couple of occasions whilst swimming, once at a public swimming pool!
Quite embarrassing.


----------



## johnandjade

this is classed as a scorcher here ...
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439476337.990016.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this is classed as a scorcher here ...
> View attachment 143399


Anything less than 25° feels cold to me. 
35° here right now, which is cooler than it has been and it's getting down to the high 20's for some of the week to come.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anything less than 25° feels cold to me.
> 35° here right now, which is cooler than it has been and it's getting down to the high 20's for some of the week to come.


Hello BIG BOSS. Wait till Friday; and you'll be saying: 'It's too hot.' That is unless you remain in your *COLD *Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

Goooddd morning! Took a test first thing this Morning, so my brain is thoroughly fried


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anything less than 25° feels cold to me.
> 35° here right now, which is cooler than it has been and it's getting down to the high 20's for some of the week to come.



it must be blooming freezing in here for you! lol


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Goooddd morning! Took a test first thing this Morning, so my brain is thoroughly fried



good morning


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Goooddd morning! Took a test first thing this Morning, so my brain is thoroughly fried


Good afternoon it's 6pm here). What test was it? _Good luck_!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> it must be blooming freezing in here for you! lol


I bet it is and not only for our 'BIG BOSS' but even for me, as we both like VERY HOT weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello BIG BOSS. Wait till Friday; and you'll be saying: 'It's too hot.' That is unless you remain in your *COLD *Dark Room.


Nope, I won't, doesn't get too hot for me here, we don't get higher than 47° here, which is fine, about my top limit, but still good for me.
And yes, the Cold Dark Room is a nice refuge, away from the heat.
Hi, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Goooddd morning! Took a test first thing this Morning, so my brain is thoroughly fried


Did it go well?
Morning, Michelle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it must be blooming freezing in here for you! lol


Decidedly chilly, but the whisky scented scarves are helping a lot. I've got seven on at the moment.


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! i get to play outside for last of the shift


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I won't, doesn't get too hot for me here, we don't get higher than 47° here, which is fine, about my top limit, but still good for me.
> And yes, the Cold Dark Room is a nice refuge, away from the heat.
> Hi, Gillian.


Oh, you're lucky. You can immediately move o the CDR. What are we to do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, you're lucky. You can immediately move o the CDR. What are we to do?


You are all in The Cold Dark Room also. 
Think it's cold and it will be. 
Brrrrr!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! i get to play outside for last of the shift


Great!
It's even a nice day!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are all in The Cold Dark Room also.
> Think it's cold and it will be.
> Brrrrr!!!!


In that case ok. And thanks to the BIG BOSS.


----------



## johnandjade

5 bells, and as per the usual the sun has disappeared lol. time for a refreshing adult beverage... shame there's none here, would make a great bar!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 5 bells, and as per the usual the sun has disappeared lol. time for a refreshing adult beverage... shame there's none here, would make a great bar!


We do have beer in here.
Coors, Bud and Flag from Morocco.
Help yourself.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We do have beer in here.
> Coors, Bud and Flag from Morocco.
> Help yourself.



music to my ears!! i'll have all 3 please . tryed the compliment sandwich idea... lets see if it works, fingers crossed! (i'll pm a wee pic)


----------



## johnandjade

... nope cant add pic lol.


----------



## johnandjade

ok a wee jokey joke then...

just seen a policeman in a tree!! i asked him what he was doing up there???

...'it's ok son, im in the special branch' :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music to my ears!! i'll have all 3 please . tryed the compliment sandwich idea... lets see if it works, fingers crossed! (i'll pm a wee pic)


Enjoy.
Unfortunately, the whole picture system's in disarray here at the mo.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy.
> Unfortunately, the whole picture system's in disarray here at the mo.


 
not to worry. 500yrds and the beer will magically manifest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok a wee jokey joke then...
> 
> just seen a policeman in a tree!! i asked him what he was doing up there???
> 
> ...'it's ok son, im in the special branch' :/


Mine was sitting in a pile of small change.
I asked why.
He said, "I'm a copper."


----------



## johnandjade

got it  the force is strong in here
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439483817.199216.jpg


----------



## Gillian M

Want a joke? Here you are:

Why do cows have bells?
Simply 'cos their horns don't work!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Want a joke? Here you are:
> 
> Why do cows have bells?
> Simply 'cos their horns don't work!




tell us an udder one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got it  the force is strong in here
> View attachment 143416


Super !
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
We have your rice beer in stock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tell us an udder one!


That would be milking it.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> tell us an udder one!


Wait and see, or rather read, even in the CDR.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope she is now better.


Thanks Gillian. We won't find out if she's clear of cancer for another 3 months but we are really hopeful


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be milking it.


Why?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super !
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> We have your rice beer in stock.


Great my fridg is almost empty but tonight after work I'll pop atop !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super !
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> We have your rice beer in stock.




best be quick gramps, this young wippersnapper has a thirst


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

PS 
Send me a pic!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wait and see, or rather read, even in the CDR.




what do you call a cow with no legs??

...ground beef


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks Gillian. We won't find out if she's clear of cancer for another 3 months but we are really hopeful


Afternoon, Kirsty.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks Gillian. We won't find out if she's clear of cancer for another 3 months but we are really hopeful


Don't mention it. What are friends for? But your post shocked me: sorry- I didn't know what was wrong.I only knew she was hospitalized.

Wishing her a *speedy *recovery!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> PS
> Send me a pic!




View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439484284.082481.jpg


to your health


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> what do you call a cow with no legs??
> 
> ...ground beef


Good for a beef-burger!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why?


Stop trying to cow me!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop trying to cow me!


Again, *WHY?*


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks Gillian. We won't find out if she's clear of cancer for another 3 months but we are really hopeful




my mum kicked cancers but, 10yr later she's still rocking! attitude counts for alot i think and by sound of things granny is a trooper! i have every faith and confidence


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143417
> 
> 
> to your health


Day 4 of no pics and no word shaking head


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good for a beef-burger!



... cow with oddly sized legs??? 


lean beef! boom boom


----------



## Gillian M

Teacher: How many sheep does it take to make a sweater?
Student: I don't know, and I never knew that sheep could knit!

(A very bright student, isn't he/she?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Again, *WHY?*


I'm in a sad *moo*d.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Day 4 of no pics and no word shaking head




your probably better of gramps, its just a pic of my ugly mug enjoying some suds lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm in a sad *moo*d.


Oh come on 'BIG BOSS." Please please cheer up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Day 4 of no pics and no word shaking head


Must be pretty serious.
But i agree, someone should say something to the members.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on 'BIG BOSS." Please please cheer up!


In a mooment.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Teacher: How many sheep does it take to make a sweater?
> Student: I don't know, and I never knew that sheep could knit!
> 
> (A very bright student, isn't he/she?)


But they can sew !


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Kirsty.


Hello Adam and everybody else in the cold dark room. 
It's been a lovely warm sunny day here. I decided to go home from work today at lunch time and work from the house so my gorgeous little beastie could go outside to play


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must be pretty serious.
> But i agree, someone should say something to the members.


If we're important . Just a few words .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But they can sew !


Baaaa, humbug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam and everybody else in the cold dark room.
> It's been a lovely warm sunny day here. I decided to go home from work today at lunch time and work from the house so my gorgeous little beastie could go outside to play


Yes, John said it was a nice day in Bonnie Scotland.
Bet beastie was happy about it, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But they can sew !




what do you get if you cross a kangaroo with a sheep???


.... a wooly jumper


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> my mum kicked cancers but, 10yr later she's still rocking! attitude counts for alot i think and by sound of things granny is a trooper! i have every faith and confidence


Thanks  I have too. I'm moving house on the 28th of this month and she told me to go to her house for dinner and she's going to make steak pie!! I'm like 'Noooo! You come to my house and I'll make YOU dinner' LOL bless


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If we're important . Just a few words .


I agree.
To be respectful.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, John said it was a nice day in Bonnie Scotland.
> Bet beastie was happy about it, too.


Yeah he's a tired boy now. Out like a light when I brought him in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do you get if you cross a kangaroo with a sheep???
> 
> 
> .... a wooly jumper


I think that was the first joke i ever learned.
I kangarooed around the primary school playground and told everyone I met.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah he's a tired boy now. Out like a light when I brought him in




....i sure am lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks  I have too. I'm moving house on the 28th of this month and she told me to go to her house for dinner and she's going to make steak pie!! I'm like 'Noooo! You come to my house and I'll make YOU dinner' LOL bless


What a splendid lady she is!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't mention it. What are friends for? But your post shocked me: sorry- I didn't know what was wrong.I only knew she was hospitalized.
> 
> Wishing her a *speedy *recovery!


I see lol. 
She was in hospital on friday, got diagnosed with colon cancer on Saturday and was operated on on Sunday. The hospital have been fab and my gran is looking well


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks  I have too. I'm moving house on the 28th of this month and she told me to go to her house for dinner and she's going to make steak pie!! I'm like 'Noooo! You come to my house and I'll make YOU dinner' LOL bless




 you must be from a family of fighters. push the boat out, treat yourself and granny to a nice meal out, bet she'll be the one carrying you home at end of night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah he's a tired boy now. Out like a light when I brought him in


Tidgy came in and decided on an entire redistribution of coco coir project.
She's still at it now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that was the first joke i ever learned.
> I kangarooed around the primary school playground and told everyone I met.




the old ones are the best! i cant post half of mine... might be a 'tad' too colourful even in a dark room lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> you must be from a family of fighters. push the boat out, treat yourself and granny to a nice meal out, bet she'll be the one carrying you home at end of night


Haha I'm not too sure. She likes her white wine


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy came in and decided on a entire redistribution of coco coir project.
> She's still at it now.


Aw wow! Exciting times


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha I'm not too sure. She likes her white wine




i love the old dears, im 'that guy' at weddings thats on the dance floor all night with them. I really so admire the spirt and they have a cheeky streak a mile wide  

...and drink me under the table lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the old ones are the best! i cant post half of mine... might be a 'tad' too colourful even in a dark room lol


I know what you mean.
And we do have a couple of most welcome teenagers in here, though they probably know much worse stuff than we do!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> i love the old dears, im 'that guy' at weddings thats on the dance floor all night with them. I really so admire the spirt and they have a cheeky streak a mile wide
> 
> ...and drink me under the table lol


Haha! Next time please get someone to record that  I would like to see it lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! Next time please get someone to record that  I would like to see it lol


Don't tempt him!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

What do you get when you cross a fish and an elephant?

Swimming trunks


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't tempt him!


But it would be really funny lol 
Pleaseee


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know what you mean.
> And we do have a couple of most welcome teenagers in here, though they probably know much worse stuff than we do!



tis true! thats the age I learned most of them lol. going to have to back into the shadows just now and tend to fluffy (chewed chewing gum at hand). i shall return! and will charge phone as well, dont want another beating :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> What do you get when you cross a fish and an elephant?
> 
> Swimming trunks


A fish and a murderer?
Jack the Kipper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> But it would be really funny lol
> Pleaseee


Yeah, i concede, it would.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A fish and a murderer?
> Jack the Kipper.


Haha! That was good


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, i concede, it would.


Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis true! thats the age I learned most of them lol. going to have to back into the shadows just now and tend to fluffy (chewed chewing gum at hand). i shall return! and will charge phone as well, dont want another beating :/


I know you're actually just chugging beer over in your corner, you know.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! Next time please get someone to record that  I would like to see it lol



i had a few vids but sadly none in that situation . i even gave a lapdance to a random woman in a pub one night lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A fish and a murderer?
> Jack the Kipper.


 
fish and a painter and decorator??

... jack the stripper


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know you're actually just chugging beer over in your corner, you know.




also true I confess, but now i know there is a supply here  . jadeys home so dinner time  ... and i dont want yet another row lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had a few vids but sadly none in that situation . i even gave a lapdance to a random woman in a pub one night lol


Oh , good grief!
How much did she pay you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> also true I confess, but now i know there is a supply here  . jadeys home so dinner time  ... and i dont want yet another row lol


No, we'll let you out, our one legged pirate is now paid in beer and ants to be the doorman..
Have a nice evening.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh , good grief!
> How much did she pay you ?



a smile was enough for me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, we'll let you out, our one legged pirate is now paid in beer and ants to be the doorman..
> Have a nice evening.




i ain't leaving!! im claiming squatters rights! lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i ain't leaving!! im claiming squatters rights! lol


Blimey!
I wasn't trying to get rid of you.
But i'm worried that Jade will be unamused.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> I wasn't trying to get rid of you.
> But i'm worried that Jade will be unamused.




not at all! just been on my phone alot recently doing some homework for setting up electrical goods in the man cave is all


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning




good morning . its 1910hrs here in uk, does that mean i can tell you the future? hope you have a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Morning, Noel.
Hope you're bright eyed and bushy-tailed today.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> I see lol.
> She was in hospital on friday, got diagnosed with colon cancer on Saturday and was operated on on Sunday. The hospital have been fab and my gran is looking well


Sorry to hear that. And once again: wishes for her to get well soon! If you need to talk I'm all listening ears.


----------



## johnandjade

just had an idea... if we feed fluffy lots and lots of chewed gum and some antacid.... we could maby find out if there is a roof in here lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had an idea... if we feed fluffy lots and lots of chewed gum and some antacid.... we could maby find out if there is a roof in here lol


It's a plan.
Got any string ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a plan.
> Got any string ?




only a g string?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only a g string?


Probably not long enough.
With all due respect.


----------



## Gillian M

A man put his clock and his watch in the safe. Know why? He wanted to save time.


----------



## Gillian M

Another joke:

What do you call a witch sitting at the beach?
A 'sandwich!'


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Hello. Anything new?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably not long enough.
> With all due respect.




true, fluffy is a big boy lol. I actually have a 'mankini' , that pic killed i spy for a while :/


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> A man put his clock and his watch in the safe. Know why? He wanted to save time.




did you here about the chap that stole a calendar??? 

... he got 12 months :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> true, fluffy is a big boy lol. I actually have a 'mankini' , that pic killed i spy for a while :/


yep, saw it.
May have even given it a like before I passed out.


----------



## johnandjade

i do have a rude clock related joke... but i have to WATCH what i say about that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do have a rude clock related joke... but i have to WATCH what i say about that


Or you'll get a ticking off.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i do have a rude clock related joke... but i have to WATCH what i say about that


Hmmmmmm. Still looking for trouble? Take care as it seems very near.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or you'll get a ticking off.


What of the whip Adam? Have you forgotten it already?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What of the whip Adam? Have you forgotten it already?


Nope, not forgotten. 
I've hidden it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yep, saw it.
> May have even given it a like before I passed out.




I actually went to largs one day... ( paisleys nearby coast ) .. it was pelting with rain obviously lol... and stripped down to the aforementioned 'banana hammock' .... and went for a swim! 


... the police were called! i kid you not, it was called in as a naked man trying to drown him self! 

@kirsty, there IS a video :/


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not forgotten.
> I've hidden it.


You shouldn't have. It should be by your side for such 'emergencies.'


----------



## johnandjade

ok, I've screenshots of the tame bits... this is my favourite, i must have spotted the ferry coming in and made a beeline for it ....
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439495658.648148.jpg


----------



## johnandjade

... runs away back into corner dodging flying jellyfish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually went to largs one day... ( paisleys nearby coast ) .. it was pelting with rain obviously lol... and stripped down to the aforementioned 'banana hammock' .... and went for a swim!
> 
> 
> ... the police were called! i kid you not, it was called in as a naked man trying to drown him self!
> 
> @kirsty, there IS a video :/


I was once on the cliffs at Thurso, balanced precariously on a little ledge and hacking at the rocks with Harry (my geological hammer) when some berk walking their dog saw me, assumed I was in trouble, and without shouting to me ran off and called the coast guard.
Next thing I know there's a Sea-King overhead and a man gets lowered with a chair to rescue me..
They wouldn't take no for an answer and flew me to Raigmore hospital in Inverness, miles away! 
I was livid and so were they for wasting their time.
They even threatened to take me to court or bill me.
They gave me a medical examination at the hospital told me I had cuts on my hand that needed cleaning and therefore justified the 'rescue'. 
They gave me a cup of tea and released me, I had to spend the night in a B&B, then hurry back to Thurso to continue my work and pick up my stuff which was still in a hotel there. (i'd called them to let them know what had happened and they gave me a discount, bless.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You shouldn't have. It should be by your side for such 'emergencies.'


i'll give it back when needed!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll give it back when needed!


Fine, but keep it at hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, I've screenshots of the tame bits... this is my favourite, i must have spotted the ferry coming in and made a beeline for it ....
> View attachment 143429


ha de ha ha.
Classic!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was once on the cliffs at Thurso, balanced precariously on a little ledge and hacking at the rocks with Harry (my geological hammer) when some berk walking their dog saw me, assumed I was in trouble, and without shouting to me ran off and called the coast guard.
> Next thing I know there's a Sea-King overhead and a man gets lowered with a chair to rescue me..
> They wouldn't take no for an answer and flew me to Raigmore hospital in Inverness, miles away!
> I was livid and so were they for wasting their time.
> They even threatened to take me to court or bill me.
> They gave me a medical examination at the hospital told me I had cuts on my hand that needed cleaning and therefore justified the 'rescue'.
> They gave me a cup of tea and released me, I had to spend the night in a B&B, then hurry back to Thurso to continue my work and pick up my stuff which was still in a hotel there. (i'd called them to let them know what had happened and they gave me a discount, bless.)




wow! can't believe they moved you! im the spiteful type sometimes, i would have persuaded a law suit on them. 

did you end up having a successful dig? or was it game over?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wow! can't believe they moved you! im the spiteful type sometimes, i would have persuaded a law suit on them.
> 
> did you end up having a successful dig? or was it game over?


One doesn't sue the coast guard, though I was very annoyed, they were just doing their job as they saw it.
I used to donate to the coast guard, they do a vital and dangerous job.
It was a bit silly, though, the cliffs are fairly safe, not too high, and once i'd said i was okay and they saw the hammer, they should have left me.
But you can't talk properly over the sound of the whirlybird.
Anyway, it was interesting and a nice flight.
Yeah, i found some nice fossil fish remains.


----------



## Gillian M

(*NO ladies*), but gentlemen and torts: good night and very sweet dreams. Am exhausted and I'm going to bed.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon it's 6pm here). What test was it? _Good luck_!


Thanks! It was on digital imaging, 97!


----------



## meech008

Hello lovelies


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thanks! It was on digital imaging, 97!


Hope all went well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> (*NO ladies*), but gentlemen and torts: good night and very sweet dreams. Am exhausted and I'm going to bed.


Night, Gillian, have a good sleep.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello lovelies


Thanks.
Hello to another lovely.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> Hello to another lovely.


Well thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The people of Yorkshire would gather around their beehives at midnight on Christmas eve as they believed the bees would all start humming to mark the birth of Jesus Christ. 
It is recorded and claimed that they actually did. 
Even after 1752 when the calendar changed and 12 days disappeared, the bees noticed the change and still buzzed at exactly midnight on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi  Here's the book I need to read by Sunday-

Doing good, I think, rather interesting, should be able to finish the last 300 or so pages over the weekend 
I'm currently reading the 'Canary Colored Caravan of Death'. 
http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah29/yellowturtle1/0813151156_zpsia4swbhi.jpg
http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah29/yellowturtle1/0813151156_zpsia4swbhi.jpg
http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah29/yellowturtle1/0813151150_zpsgi7osd5n.jpg
I'm also browsing the book of courses I can take...
Quite a few options! 
http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah29/yellowturtle1/0813151148_zpsrg8zkr1c.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That'll keep you busy.
Haven't read it i'm afraid.
Good ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'll keep you busy.
> Haven't read it i'm afraid.
> Good ?


It's a great book, it's just very long! I liked Part 6, which was text in Media and Designs. 
The happy yellow caravan is pretty interesting. It's making me think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's a great book, it's just very long! I liked Part 6, which was text in Media and Designs.
> The happy yellow caravan is pretty interesting. It's making me think!


Think , eh?
i do that occasionally.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Want a joke? Here you are:
> 
> Why do cows have bells?
> Simply 'cos their horns don't work!


Interesting fact for you - The poet Alexander Pope was killed when he was run over by a cow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Interesting fact for you - The poet Alexander Pope was killed when he was run over by a cow.


Really?
i thought he just died of degenerative wasting. 
hmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Interesting fact for you - The poet Alexander Pope was killed when he was run over by a cow.


Evening, Lyn, busy day?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Think , eh?
> i do that occasionally.



View attachment upload_2015-8-13_17-25-51.jpeg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 143457


Looks quite like me, actually


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really?
> i thought he just died of degenerative wasting.
> hmm.


Well that's what my A level teacher told us.....it was about all I remembered actually!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn, busy day?


Evening Adam hope all is well.
Yes keeping busy trying to declutter my house - most of the stuff isn't mine but when I emptied my sister's house anything I didn't have chance to sort was just dumped in boxes here, so trips to tip charity shop and recycling all day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's what my A level teacher told us.....it was about all I remembered actually!


Crikey!
i suppose they told you Cook discovered Australia etc. 
Just checked, degenerative wasting and possibly a type of TB.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam hope all is well.
> Yes keeping busy trying to declutter my house - most of the stuff isn't mine but when I emptied my sister's house anything I didn't have chance to sort was just dumped in boxes here, so trips to tip charity shop and recycling all day.


Feel you've made some progress though ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> i suppose they told you Cook discovered Australia etc.
> Just checked, degenerative wasting and possibly a type of TB.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feel you've made some progress though ?


 Well there you go - that has been stuck in my mind all these years - maybe it was another poet?
Seem to be going around in circles really. Seem to have more mess than when I started but hem you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs. (Well you can of you buy the microwaveable ones - but I don't like really like eggs much.)


----------



## Lyn W

I lost my internet connection there for a while!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well there you go - that has been stuck in my mind all these years - maybe it was another poet?
> Seem to be going around in circles really. Seem to have more mess than when I started but hem you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs. (Well you can of you buy the microwaveable ones - but I don't like really like eggs much.)


Me, neither.
yellow, good
white, bleuch! 
omelettes, moderate at best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I lost my internet connection there for a while!


Thought you'd gone to call your history teacher and complain.
Can't think of anyone famous being killed by a cow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good evening Adam, Lyn, Del.
Have a nice weekend and happy Friday.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought you'd gone to call your history teacher and complain.
> Can't think of anyone famous being killed by a cow.


My English teacher......maybe she just threw that in to see who was listening.....I obviously sat up and listened at that point before nodding off again and missed the end. I can remember saying that the cows horns couldn't have worked. That's why Gillian's joke reminded me.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening Adam, Lyn, Del.
> Have a nice weekend and happy Friday.


Hi Ed how's things?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening Adam, Lyn, Del.
> Have a nice weekend and happy Friday.


Hey, ZERO!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hi. Sorry I'm reduced to lurking like some creepy guy.
I've just got no energy to engage in full conversations.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening Adam, Lyn, Del.
> Have a nice weekend and happy Friday.


Thanks, Ed!
You, too.
Keep that Cold Dark Guest Room warm!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Ed!
> You, too.
> Keep that Cold Dark Guest Room warm!


If you want warm I could pitch you a tent out back....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi. Sorry I'm reduced to lurking like some creepy guy.
> I've just got no energy to engage in full conversations.


Lurk away we're just glad you're here.
And hope you have a good weekend too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Lyn.
Nice to see most of my favorite members hang out in here.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Nice to see most of my favorite members hang out in here.


...and we hope you'll soon feel up to spending a bit more time with us Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you want warm I could pitch you a tent out back....


That'd be fun.
As long as it's not over 45°C.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and we hope you'll soon feel up to spending a bit more time with us Ed.


Hear! Hear!
And
Here! Here!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hear! Hear!
> And
> Here! Here!


Soon. I'm sure.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Soon. I'm sure.


It takes time - we all understand that and are pleased to see you anytime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Soon. I'm sure.


And we've got a shed load of Mountain Dew in for you; too.


----------



## Momof4

Can I come cool off in the CDR?
It's 98 and I'm sitting at soccer practice melting why my kid is running around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Can I come cool off in the CDR?
> It's 98 and I'm sitting at soccer practice melting why my kid is running around.


Gosh, yes of course you may, Kathy.
Beer, coffee, Mountain Dew ?
Your new grandchild doing well ?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Can I come cool off in the CDR?
> It's 98 and I'm sitting at soccer practice melting why my kid is running around.


Welcome! I can't imagine that temp - we're struggling to reach 20'C here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why may you have thought twice before accepting a mince pie in the year 1657 ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why may you have thought twice before accepting a mince pie in the year 1657 ?


Dead flies in them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Dead flies in them


Possibly, but wouldn't have put most people off then.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why may you have thought twice before accepting a mince pie in the year 1657 ?


Google says it's something to do with the devil!
Funny - I thought they had more of Mr Kipling about them than Satan.
But I will have to find out the answer tomorrow as my mince pies are
very tired.
So wishing you all a peaceful and restful night.
See you tomorrow.
Nigh Night


----------



## Lyn W

...and I was partly right about Pope, he was run over by a cow at the age of 3
It didn't kill him though - obviously!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Google says it's something to do with the devil!
> Funny - I thought they had more of Mr Kipling about them than Satan.
> But I will have to find out the answer tomorrow as my mince pies are
> very tired.
> So wishing you all a peaceful and restful night.
> See you tomorrow.
> Nigh Night


Sort of right.
Night night, Lyn.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and I was partly right about Pope, he was run over by a cow at the age of 3
> It didn't kill him though - obviously!


Ah, I didn't know that. 
Gotta be worth a point or two.


----------



## johnandjade

good night one and all, have good day/ sleep tight


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Armadillos are SOO CUTE!!! I hope you can get a clearer picture next time!



I did not know that they stood up like this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good night one and all, have good day/ sleep tight


Night, John 
Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I did not know that they stood up like this.


Hopefully, they won't when we're sitting or sleeping on them.
Running about is bad enough[


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> I did not know that they stood up like this.


Me neither!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Me neither!


Hi, Bea.
Good day?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439518799.918609.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 143487


Night night, Grandpa.
Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Nice to see most of my favorite members hang out in here.


And me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And me too!


i think you're one of everybody's favourite members, Grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think you're one of everybody's favourite members, Grandpa.


Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And on that note it's time for me to wend my weary way up the wooden hill to Bedfordshire. 
Night all. 
Really hoping to hear some good news re Ken soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night to Tortoise Forum.
Good night to The Cold Dark Room.
See you all tomorrow. 
Sleep well and dream nicely.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why may you have thought twice before accepting a mince pie in the year 1657 ?


This makes me think of Sweeny Todd and his lady friend. Were they making them out of people?


----------



## meech008

Night everyone!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Good day?


Yes! I got everything done that I aimed for this week, so I'm using some Leave time to go home early tomorrow!!!


----------



## johnandjade

....stumbles to coffee machine.
good morning one and all! bit of a fuzzy head this morning, ooops! anyone want to do my shift at work for me??? lol


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
Its absolutely pouring down today! Still the gardens need it (_she says sarcastically_)
I thought I'd slept late but actually got up an hour earlier than intended - hate it when I do that.
Did it when I was in school once - got the whole family up and rushing around.
Ran up the back lane for the bus and knocked a very startled paperboy off his bike.
In my diary at the time I wrote about it and said 'I've got a friction burn I hope he's alright'
Still makes me smile now.
My sisters were none too pleased with me when we realised we were on the bus an hour earlier than we needed to be!
They went home - I was in school before the caretaker!
Happy days!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I lost my internet connection there for a while!


Good morning Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.

I did too last night-don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Can I come cool off in the CDR?
> It's 98 and I'm sitting at soccer practice melting why my kid is running around.


Hi, had you been here with a heatwave what would you have done?


----------



## Lyn W

Morning Gillian I suppose its sizzling hot and sunny with you again today!
Poor Lola won't be able to go out here. Hope Oli is OK.
When it was hot here the other day Lola enjoyed being misted with water from my hand help plant spray
when he was out in the sun.
Wonder if Oli would like that too?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good night one and all, have good day/ sleep tight


Good morning. Hope you you're well and that you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning Gillian I suppose its sizzling hot and sunny with you again today!
> Poor Lola won't be able to go out here. Hope Oli is OK.
> When it was hot here the other day Lola enjoyed being misted with water from my hand help plant spray
> when he was out in the sun.
> Wonder if Oli would like that too?


Yes, the beginning of the second heatwave in Jordan, which is welcome by me and only me, probably!

Poor Lola, hope he's better now. Oli only likes being soaked in warm water, without anyone touching him, even spraying water at him when it's boiling hot. He's now sitting in his 'favourite corner,' as I've named it. He could stay there for hours on end, don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning to all CDR members. Had your coffee yet? I have.


----------



## spud's_mum

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439540329.953383.jpg

Oh why must it rain?


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh btw I found wifi


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 143529
> 
> Oh why must it rain?


I don't like rain, but that's a very nice view.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't like rain, but that's a very nice view.


My plans were to go swimming. 
By the looks of it, I don't need to go to the pool, I'll have a huge, pool sized puddle to swim in instead >.<


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My plans were to go swimming.
> By the looks of it, I don't need to go to the pool, I'll have a huge, pool sized puddle to swim in instead >.<


Is it an indoor pool?
I'm sure you'll still have fun.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> My plans were to go swimming.
> By the looks of it, I don't need to go to the pool, I'll have a huge, pool sized puddle to swim in instead >.<


A great pool too!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Is it an indoor pool?
> I'm sure you'll still have fun.


Yeah, there's indoor and outdoor, arcade, park, mini golf, golf, archery etc  I do love swimming tho 

Oh and there's a sauna and a gym


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, there's indoor and outdoor, arcade, park, mini golf, golf, archery etc  I do love swimming tho
> 
> Oh and there's a sauna and a gym


No excuse for being bored then even in the rain. Sounds great!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> No excuse for being bored then even in the rain. Sounds great!


I wanted to hire bikes and go out on the electric scooter and my penny board  
Maybe it will brighten up


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I wanted to hire bikes and go out on the electric scooter and my penny board
> Maybe it will brighten up


The weekend's supposed to be better.
Which part of the country are you in?


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't like rain, but that's a very nice view.


I am a pluviophile!!!! I love the rain- which is a good thing because we get a ton of it here!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I figured out the time difference between New Orleans, Louisiana, USA (where I am) and the UK and Morocco: y'all are 6 hours AHEAD of me. So NOW I can see why so few of you are on when I'm posting at 9:00 pm, my time!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

I got water In my ear!
Sooooo annoying >.<


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This makes me think of Sweeny Todd and his lady friend. Were they making them out of people?


No, just dried fruit and stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes! I got everything done that I aimed for this week, so I'm using some Leave time to go home early tomorrow!!!


Hurray! Enjoy your afternoon!.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh btw I found wifi


Hurray!!!!!!
But sorry about the rain.
ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, there's indoor and outdoor, arcade, park, mini golf, golf, archery etc  I do love swimming tho
> 
> Oh and there's a sauna and a gym


Sounds great!
Can i come?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I figured out the time difference between New Orleans, Louisiana, USA (where I am) and the UK and Morocco: y'all are 6 hours AHEAD of me. So NOW I can see why so few of you are on when I'm posting at 9:00 pm, my time!!!!!!


But I still think it's so wonderful that we have conversations with people from different time zones in the States, England, Scotland, Wales, Morocco, Jordan and Abu Dhabi , sometimes all at the same time, all here in The Cold Dark Room (though Abdulla's actually in Germany right now, I think.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I got water In my ear!
> Sooooo annoying >.<


Get a long straw and suck it out. 
We have straws in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morninoon, folks.
Lovely sunny and a bit cooler day here today.
Morning with our Korean friend was nice.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning to all CDR members. Had your coffee yet? I have.


Good morning all. I'm about ready to put the kettle on for tea. Almost time to out and feed the goldfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Good morning all. I'm about ready to put the kettle on for tea. Almost time to out and feed the goldfish.


And a good morning to you too.
I'll have a cuppa with you, if I may .
Haven't had tea for a while.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, just dried fruit and stuff.


Well that's less exciting. So why would they be hesitant?


----------



## meech008

Also, I dreamt of tortoises last night. Several people from here were in it


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a good morning to you too.
> I'll have a cuppa with you, if I may .
> Haven't had tea for a while.


I don't drink coffee. I'll make a pot of tea since you're joining me. Earl grey? Rose? Jasmine? Those are my favorites. 

I can also offer you English breakfast, Irish breakfast, or homegrown mint. 

No scones this morning but I may bake later with my granddaughter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

1657 was the year before the death of Oliver Cromwell, who had overthrown the Royalist's; executed the King and established a Britain ruled by Parliament. 
Mince pies were among many things banned, as they symbolized Catholicism which was prohibited in favour of Protestantism .
The Catholics did indeed use them to display their religion as they were given by the people of Rome to the Vatican on Christmas Eve. 
English mince pies often had a manger, crib or baby Jesus on the pastry top.
So accepting one could get you arrested, imprisoned or even executed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Also, I dreamt of tortoises last night. Several people from here were in it


I had nightmares last night about horrible things happening to Tidgy.
Woke me up thrice.
I never have nightmares.
Very odd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I don't drink coffee. I'll make a pot of tea since you're joining me. Earl grey? Rose? Jasmine? Those are my favorites.
> 
> I can also offer you English breakfast, Irish breakfast, or homegrown mint.
> 
> No scones this morning but I may bake later with my granddaughter.


Thanks.
Earl Grey, if you don't mind.
I drink a lot of sweet mint tea here, the national drink.
I rather like Darjeeling, too.
Love scones, yummmmyyyy!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had nightmares last night about horrible things happening to Tidgy.
> Woke me up thrice.
> I never have nightmares.
> Very odd.


Oh that's terrible! I hate nightmares, people always say they can't remember their dreams but I remember them all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh that's terrible! I hate nightmares, people always say they can't remember their dreams but I remember them all


I actually rather like nightmares on the rare occasions I have them.
It's a bit like watching a horror film,but less predictable!
However, these involving bad things occurring to darling Tidgy were not nice at all! 
I checked on her three times in the night and 1st thing this morning and she's fine.
Looking up at me as if to say, "What?????"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There is a village in the Nuremburg region in Germany, whose name means 'Eavesdropper' in German, which for more than a hundred consecutive years provided the whole world with ........what ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is a village in the Nuremburg region in Germany, whose name means 'Eavesdropper' in German, which for more than a hundred consecutive years provided the whole world with ........what ?


Rumours


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually rather like nightmares on the rare occasions I have them.
> It's a bit like watching a horror film,but less predictable!
> However, these involving bad things occurring to darling Tidgy were not nice at all!
> I checked on her three times in the night and 1st thing this morning and she's fine.
> Looking up at me as if to say, "What?????"


You're braver than I am. I'm a wimp when it comes to that! But thankfully Tidgy is just fine  Earl was being quite the jerk in my dream.


----------



## johnandjade

work done . now to crawl home


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Rumours




the album?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the album?


...and a very good one at that - although I do prefer the original Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac much more bluesy.

Hi John!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is a village in the Nuremburg region in Germany, whose name means 'Eavesdropper' in German, which for more than a hundred consecutive years provided the whole world with ........what ?




whiskey flavoured scarfs


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...and a very good one at that - although I do prefer the original Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac much more bluesy.
> 
> Hi John!









ello there! how are we today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ello there! how are we today?


Great stuff.
I am well thanks went out for lunch with my nephew to a local pub and very nice it was too.
You OK - Any plans for weekend?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Great stuff.
> I am well thanks went out for lunch with my nephew to a local pub and very nice it was too.
> You OK - Any plans for weekend?




glad works over, was a wee bitty ruff this morning lol. actually planning on getting wood to start a new build for fido... planning a viv type, plexi front and a 'window' one side for sun. shelves under table and doors on. should be a laugh! you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Rumours


I think everywhere provides those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whiskey flavoured scarfs


Ha de ha ha


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha ha




how are we this evening sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ello there! how are we today?


Silly stuff matters!
Indeed it does.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we this evening sir?


Very well ta, but just a flying visit.
Got to go out now. 
See you all in about an hour.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad works over, was a wee bitty ruff this morning lol. actually planning on getting wood to start a new build for fido... planning a viv type, plexi front and a 'window' one side for sun. shelves under table and doors on. should be a laugh! you?


No nothing special other than trying to clear my house some more. Keeping an eye on Lola he has had the very watery runs the last 2 days - eating well and really active but not sure what he's eaten that could have caused that. Searching for causes at mo.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well ta, but just a flying visit.
> Got to go out now.
> See you all in about an hour.


Have a nice time.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have a nice time.




woo hoo! jades home early and got beer


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! jades home early and got beer


I may have a few wines this evening too - better take a bottle out of the oven and pop it in the fridge.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I may have a few wines this evening too - better take a bottle out of the oven and pop it in the fridge.



its a good use of space! if you wrap a damp bit of kitchen paper round it and stick it in freezer it chills quicker


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> its a good use of space! if you wrap a damp bit of kitchen paper round it and stick it in freezer it chills quicker


Now there speaks an impatient man of experience!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Now there speaks an impatient man of experience!




frozen grapes make for good 'ice cubes' too


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> frozen grapes make for good 'ice cubes' too


What a good idea!
You're an expert at this I can tell.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What a good idea!
> You're an expert at this I can tell.




i like to make life as simple as possible lol, i watch alot of 'life hacks' on YouTube


----------



## jaizei

I'm in a far too fantastic mood for anything good to come of it.


----------



## jaizei

Got everything that needed to be done finished by 11.

Then I remembered that I'd started at 3 so I wasn't exactly taking an early day.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Got everything that needed to be done finished by 11.
> 
> Then I remembered that I'd started at 3 so I wasn't exactly taking an early day.


Woah there early bird. 3 is super early


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Got everything that needed to be done finished by 11.
> 
> Then I remembered that I'd started at 3 so I wasn't exactly taking an early day.


That's a very early start and still an 8 hour day!
Great to finish things though isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No nothing special other than trying to clear my house some more. Keeping an eye on Lola he has had the very watery runs the last 2 days - eating well and really active but not sure what he's eaten that could have caused that. Searching for causes at mo.


Poor Lola.
It's happened once or twice to Tidgy with no identifiable cause.
Cleared up in a couple of days, so hopefully Lola will be ok soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! jades home early and got beer


Result!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I may have a few wines this evening too - better take a bottle out of the oven and pop it in the fridge.


And I think wifey's coming home with beer in a bit too!
We can all have a slurp together in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I think wifey's coming home with beer in a bit too!
> We can all have a slurp together in The Cold Dark Room.


Did I hear BEER ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm in a far too fantastic mood for anything good to come of it.


Well, i hope it lasts.
Think positive and something good may happen.
or not.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did I hear BEER ?


And Little Red Riding Hood said,
"What big beer ears you have Grandpa!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did I hear BEER ?


What big ears you have, Grandpa! 
Welcome, grab a beer and join us for a slurp or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And Little Red Riding Hood said,
> "What big beer ears you have Grandpa!"


Beat me to it by seconds!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What big ears you have, Grandpa!
> Welcome, grab a beer and join us for a slurp or two.


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I got water In my ear!
> Sooooo annoying >.<


Give yourself a tap on the neck.


----------



## johnandjade

(raises a beer and stands up on fluffy)

.... clears throat, ladies and gentleman, and pirates... AND livestock, to the cold dark room!


cheers


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> (raises a beer and stands up on fluffy)
> 
> .... clears throat, ladies and gentleman, and pirates... AND livestock, to the cold dark room!
> 
> 
> cheers


Cheers!


----------



## meech008

Just found out that my husband's aunt (my aunt in law?) Who lives in west Virginia was in a terrible car accident last night. They live on literally the side of a mountain. The jeep who hit her going 55, went over the edge. There were no survivors in the Jeep and Bens aunt Kelly may lose her leg. Please keep her and the rest of Bens family in your thoughts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (raises a beer and stands up on fluffy)
> 
> .... clears throat, ladies and gentleman, and pirates... AND livestock, to the cold dark room!
> 
> 
> cheers


Your health, ladies, gentlemen and assorted animals.!!!!!
Raise your glasses for The Cold Dark Room and it's occupants!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Just found out that my husband's aunt (my aunt in law?) Who lives in west Virginia was in a terrible car accident last night. They live on literally the side of a mountain. The jeep who hit her going 55, went over the edge. There were no survivors in the Jeep and Bens aunt Kelly may lose her leg. Please keep her and the rest of Bens family in your thoughts.


Oh how horrible!
Will of course be present in our thoughts here, hope that they manage to save great aunt Kelly's leg and love to you, Ben and all his family.
So sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Just found out that my husband's aunt (my aunt in law?) Who lives in west Virginia was in a terrible car accident last night. They live on literally the side of a mountain. The jeep who hit her going 55, went over the edge. There were no survivors in the Jeep and Bens aunt Kelly may lose her leg. Please keep her and the rest of Bens family in your thoughts.


So very sorry - what a terrible thing to happen. My thoughts are with Ben's Aunt Kelly, I hope her leg can be saved and that she makes a good recovery. All good wishes being sent.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> So very sorry - what a terrible thing to happen. My thoughts are with Ben's Aunt Kelly, I hope her leg can be saved and that she makes a good recovery. All good wishes being sent.


@meech008 just heard! Are you ok?
So sorry to hear this


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Just found out that my husband's aunt (my aunt in law?) Who lives in west Virginia was in a terrible car accident last night. They live on literally the side of a mountain. The jeep who hit her going 55, went over the edge. There were no survivors in the Jeep and Bens aunt Kelly may lose her leg. Please keep her and the rest of Bens family in your thoughts.




sorry to hear that  hope you're ok. thoughts are with you


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Just found out that my husband's aunt (my aunt in law?) Who lives in west Virginia was in a terrible car accident last night. They live on literally the side of a mountain. The jeep who hit her going 55, went over the edge. There were no survivors in the Jeep and Bens aunt Kelly may lose her leg. Please keep her and the rest of Bens family in your thoughts.


Oh no! I will keep everyone in my prayers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On a more positive note, last night I PMed an old friend of some of The Cold Dark Roomers, Puffy/puffinboots asking if she was okay and directing her here if she were to return.
Today, hurrah! She replied on introductions as she's having problems with her current gizmo, but seems okay and has got some new baby torts.
So a toast to our old friend Puffy!
Cheers!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello friends
Happy Friday
So one of my Shelled kids is being stubborn and didn't want to come in last night. Shelly decided to stay in her new burrow yesterday and not come it for dinner. Thus missing curfew and staying out for the night. 
What a brat


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a more positive note, last night I PMed an old friend of some of The Cold Dark Roomers, Puffy/puffinboots asking if she was okay and directing her here if she were to return.
> Today, hurrah! She replied on introductions as she's having problems with her current gizmo, but seems okay and has got some new baby torts.
> So a toast to our old friend Puffy!
> Cheers!




we can have a movie spoof..

'when puffy met fluffy'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello friends
> Happy Friday
> So one of my Shelled kids is being stubborn and didn't want to come in last night. Shelly decided to stay in her new burrow yesterday and not come it for dinner. Thus missing curfew and staying out for the night.
> What a brat


Just happy in her new home.
She'll get hungry soon enough.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just happy in her new home.
> She'll get hungry soon enough.


Yup. That's what I figured. I will post a pic when I get home. The burrow is pretty impressive. It dead ends right into an old palm tree stump


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hello friends
> Happy Friday
> So one of my Shelled kids is being stubborn and didn't want to come in last night. Shelly decided to stay in her new burrow yesterday and not come it for dinner. Thus missing curfew and staying out for the night.
> What a brat


Hope you grounded her - if she ddn't burrow and do it herself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. That's what I figured. I will post a pic when I get home. The burrow is pretty impressive. It dead ends right into an old palm tree stump


Bit too impressive.
oh, well.
Happy Friday to you, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Hope you grounded her - if she ddn't burrow and do it herself!


Just read about her burrow - so she did ground herself. Take her laptop or phone off her then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just read about her burrow - so she did ground herself. Take her laptop or phone off her then.


And no pocket money this week.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a more positive note, last night I PMed an old friend of some of The Cold Dark Roomers, Puffy/puffinboots asking if she was okay and directing her here if she were to return.
> Today, hurrah! She replied on introductions as she's having problems with her current gizmo, but seems okay and has got some new baby torts.
> So a toast to our old friend Puffy!
> Cheers!


There's a lot of toasting going on in here tonight - I'll have 2 slices please.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And no pocket money this week.


That should work,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurray!
I have beer!
Nice wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's a lot of toasting going on in here tonight - I'll have 2 slices please.


Armadillo butter ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!
> I have beer!
> Nice wifey.


About time I found a straw - umm I mean poured myself a glass of wine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Armadillo butter ?


That's a new one! I'll try it and if it's ok I'll spread the word.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Just read about her burrow - so she did ground herself. Take her laptop or phone off her then.


I turned off her router  
I should hear the classic "Mooooom!"


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> That's a new one! I'll try it and if it's ok I'll spread the word.


Oh I'll have some of that margarinated tortoise spread


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a more positive note, last night I PMed an old friend of some of The Cold Dark Roomers, Puffy/puffinboots asking if she was okay and directing her here if she were to return.
> Today, hurrah! She replied on introductions as she's having problems with her current gizmo, but seems okay and has got some new baby torts.
> So a toast to our old friend Puffy!
> Cheers!


Cheers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a new one! I'll try it and if it's ok I'll spread the word.


And give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I turned off her router
> I should hear the classic "Mooooom!"


Ha de ha!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!
> I have beer!
> Nice wifey.


I have a bottle of vodka in the cupboard and intend on having a glass (or 10) tomorrow night. I feel like I deserve it


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I have a bottle of vodka in the cupboard and intend on having a glass (or 10) tomorrow night. I feel like I deserve it


How is Elsie doing?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And give yourself a pat on the back.


I hope you're not going to churn out all the old ones again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I have a bottle of vodka in the cupboard and intend on having a glass (or 10) tomorrow night. I feel like I deserve it


Darned right you do!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just fell off my skateboard and cut another knuckle and my palm.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> How is Elsie doing?


She's doing really well! She's getting home tomorrow and showed me the staples in her tummy from her surgery. They look like staples anyway but the technical term may be something well. 
The nurses told me they have never met anyone to be so determined. I'm really proud of her for being so brave 
So tomorrow my mum is going to pick her up from the hospital and I'm on cleaning duty because my grandpa is too used to being looked after!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope you're not going to churn out all the old ones again


I'll milk it for all that it's worth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just fell off my skateboard and cut another knuckle and my palm.


Oh goodness!
You need to be kept in a padded room!
Mind you, i remember being your age and constantly injuring myself.
Oh, to be young!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll milk it for all that it's worth.


I hope everyone's saying 'How dairy say that!'


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> She's doing really well! She's getting home tomorrow and showed me the staples in her tummy from her surgery. They look like staples anyway but the technical term may be something well.
> The nurses told me they have never met anyone to be so determined. I'm really proud of her for being so brave
> So tomorrow my mum is going to pick her up from the hospital and I'm on cleaning duty because my grandpa is too used to being looked after!


She's in very good hands!
Hope the move home goes smoothly for her, but tell her she must take it easy or we'll all turn up to nag her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> She's doing really well! She's getting home tomorrow and showed me the staples in her tummy from her surgery. They look like staples anyway but the technical term may be something well.
> The nurses told me they have never met anyone to be so determined. I'm really proud of her for being so brave
> So tomorrow my mum is going to pick her up from the hospital and I'm on cleaning duty because my grandpa is too used to being looked after!


Typical man!
Don't forget to send our love to Elsie.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> She's in very good hands!
> Hope the move home goes smoothly for her, but tell her she must take it easy or we'll all turn up to nag her!


Haha yeah the doors getting locked and nobody's getting in apart from mum and I - but we're the temporary cleaners and chefs


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam, copyright 'the cold dark room' told you it'd make a good local


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope everyone's saying 'How dairy say that!'


Some, but not the creme dela creme.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh goodness!
> You need to be kept in a padded room!
> Mind you, i remember being your age and constantly injuring myself.
> Oh, to be young!


I was always in A&E - it really is a miracle I didn't break anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, copyright 'the cold dark room' told you it'd make a good local


You were right
It'd be a great name for a pub.
Actually, most of the bars up in the New Town here, are pretty dark, but not very cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was always in A&E - it really is a miracle I didn't break anything.


Me neither!
Only my nose, twice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some, but not the creme dela creme.


I did write a big long post but I've been shortening it.
Isn't it great just sitting here chewing the fat?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me neither!
> Only my nose, twice.


I only broke it once - my nose not yours!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I did write a big long post but I've been shortening it.
> Isn't it great just sitting here chewing the fat?


The same thought just ocurd to me.
That's often the whey of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I only broke it once - my nose not yours!


No, I nose it wasn't you.
Once was a door (honest!)
And the other time when someone smashed my head against the wall while i was having a wee.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I nose it wasn't you.
> Once was a door (honest!)
> And the other time when someone smashed my head against the wall while i was having a wee.




sounds like a nice person


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a nice person


The guy took a dislike to my tie the week before.
He grabbed it and I pushed him off at which point the landlord threatened to throw us out.
We went back to our respective tables and I thought that was the end of it.
The next week whammo! 
He escaped the toilet's while I recovered and then still bleeding i went out and heard that he'd said it was face to face and he'd beaten me in a fair fight.
I went over to the table, invited him outside for a fair fight which he refused at first until his mates reminded him that he could take me.
Oh, dear.
Outside we went and later I returned and finished my pint.
Never saw him again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The same thought just ocurd to me.
> That's often the whey of it.


Really Adam that's a terrible pun 'I can't believe its not better!'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy took a dislike to my tie the week before.
> He grabbed it and I pushed him off at which point the landlord threatened to throw us out.
> We went back to our respective tables and I thought that was the end of it.
> The next week whammo!
> He escaped the toilet's while I recovered and then still bleeding i went out and heard that he'd said it was face to face and he'd beaten me in a fair fight.
> I went over to the table, invited him outside for a fair fight which he refused at first until his mates reminded him that he could take me.
> Oh, dear.
> Outside we went and later I returned and finished my pint.
> Never saw him again.


You live dangerously - that could have been a case of tie-die.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh how horrible!
> Will of course be present in our thoughts here, hope that they manage to save great aunt Kelly's leg and love to you, Ben and all his family.
> So sorry.





Lyn W said:


> So very sorry - what a terrible thing to happen. My thoughts are with Ben's Aunt Kelly, I hope her leg can be saved and that she makes a good recovery. All good wishes being sent.


Thank you! So far I haven't heard anything. Bens mom (it's her sister that's hurt) is on her way to west Virginia now. We're just thankful that Kelly is stable and safe. And so very sorry for the people that lost their lives in the jeep.


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> @meech008 just heard! Are you ok?
> So sorry to hear this


I'm ok, thank you for your well wishes! I definitely appreciate it


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thank you! So far I haven't heard anything. Bens mom (it's her sister that's hurt) is on her way to west Virginia now. We're just thankful that Kelly is stable and safe. And so very sorry for the people that lost their lives in the jeep.


A terrible tragedy and loss of life is going to be difficult for you aunt to come to terms with too. Do you now how many were in the jeep?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The guy took a dislike to my tie the week before.
> He grabbed it and I pushed him off at which point the landlord threatened to throw us out.
> We went back to our respective tables and I thought that was the end of it.
> The next week whammo!
> He escaped the toilet's while I recovered and then still bleeding i went out and heard that he'd said it was face to face and he'd beaten me in a fair fight.
> I went over to the table, invited him outside for a fair fight which he refused at first until his mates reminded him that he could take me.
> Oh, dear.
> Outside we went and later I returned and finished my pint.
> Never saw him again.




i've had a few lol. im strange, i dont fight back, i just laugh. the worst injurys i'd had i've done myself.. even knocked my self out one night lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i've had a few lol. im strange, i dont fight back, i just laugh. the worst injurys i'd had i've done myself.. even knocked my self out one night lol


Were you shadow boxing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've had a few lol. im strange, i dont fight back, i just laugh. the worst injurys i'd had i've done myself.. even knocked my self out one night lol


On purpose ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On purpose ?


You should have asked John - I'd have done it for you.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> A terrible tragedy and loss of life is going to be difficult for you aunt to come to terms with too. Do you now how many were in the jeep?


I don't know offhand. But yea, that will be difficult for her. My heart aches for everyone in the situation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You should have asked John - I'd have done it for you.


And me.
Anything to help a pal.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me.
> Anything to help a pal.


Underneath this jokey exterior we're all heart aren't we?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Underneath this jokey exterior we're all heart aren't we?


Crikey! 
Listen who's talking, i was just following your example.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> Listen who's talking, i was just following your example.


I said 'we' meaning you and I !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I said 'we' meaning you and I !


Okay.
Fair comment.


----------



## Lyn W

What was the answer to the Eavesdropprer town question? I tried translating it but once I'd done that and tried googling everything came up in German! So like someone who's taken vows I was Nun the Wiser


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i've had a few lol. im strange, i dont fight back, i just laugh. the worst injurys i'd had i've done myself.. even knocked my self out one night lol


I used to be a boxer but I'm KO now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The village, Lauschaer, from 1840 to the end of world war two, supplied glass Christmas baubles to the world with almost every house in the village converted to help make them. at its peak 95% of Christmas tree baubles in America came from Lauschaer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to be a boxer but I'm KO now.


That's good.
Don't throw in the towel.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The village, Lauschaer, from 1840 to the end of world war two, supplied glass Christmas baubles to the world with almost every house in the village converted to help make them. at its peak 95% of Christmas tree baubles in America came from Lauschaer.


Sounds like they had a ball - or millions!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's good.
> Don't throw in the towel.


Are you trying to show me the ropes or run rings around me?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's good.
> Don't throw in the towel.


I lost a fight against Dracula once - I was out for the Count!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like they had a ball - or millions!


Hitler only had one bauble on his Christmas tree.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hitler only had one bauble on his Christmas tree.


So I heard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you trying to show me the ropes or run rings around me?


So what's the punch line?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On purpose ?



actually... if im honest, once, yes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually... if im honest, once, yes


Oh good grief!
Well don't do it again!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what's the punch line?


That was a bit below the belt!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That was a bit below the belt!


i'm just an upper cut above the rest.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh good grief!
> Well don't do it again!




think i was taking a short cut one night.... i came two on the 'sidewalk' PAVMENT!!!  beside a bus shelter.
i must have tried to climb it :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think i was taking a short cut one night.... i came two on the 'sidewalk' PAVMENT!!!  beside a bus shelter.
> i must have tried to climb it :/


You should have stopped that then and there


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm just an upper cut above the rest.


I can't stop now I'm hooked!


----------



## Lyn W

Not a lot of people know this but Calzaghe almost didn't make it to Las Vegas for his big fight against Hopkins (I think) - I almost ran him over about a week before it!
He was collecting his son from our school and stepped out in front of my car. Good job my reflexes were good! He did apologise though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think i was taking a short cut one night.... i came two on the 'sidewalk' PAVMENT!!!  beside a bus shelter.
> i must have tried to climb it :/


Careful !
You could have _bus_t something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't stop now I'm hooked!


What a blow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a blow!


I know but I will take it on the chin and stop jabbering on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know but I will take it on the chin and stop jabbering on


Have I got you cornered ?
You could canvas some of the others for support.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have I got you cornered ?
> You could canvas some of the others for support.




just call miss lyn piccaso, he spent alot of time on the canvas too


----------



## meech008

Is it dinner break yet?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Careful !
> You could have _bus_t something.




stood on a pin? no problem, fix a bust tire or foot at.....
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439591332.829817.jpg


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have I got you cornered ?
> You could canvas some of the others for support.


I was thinking of going south pawssibly to ask others to help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it dinner break yet?


There is no time, as such in The Cold Dark Room.
If you want it to be dinner time, it's dinner time.
For me, it's supper time.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You should have stopped that then and there




even the cold dark room needs a village idiot


----------



## Lyn W

I once had a fight with James Bond - he was The Spy Who Gloved me


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is no time, as such in The Cold Dark Room.
> If you want it to be dinner time, it's dinner time.
> For me, it's supper time.


I just made myself a marmalade sandwich too.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is no time, as such in The Cold Dark Room.
> If you want it to be dinner time, it's dinner time.
> For me, it's supper time.


They just ordered thai food at the hospital, so I jumped on that. I got enough to share!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> even the cold dark room needs a village idiot


That jobs taken.
The one legged pirate on the door applied yesterday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just made myself a marmalade sandwich too.


Paddington!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They just ordered thai food at the hospital, so I jumped on that. I got enough to share!


Yuuummmmmy!
I lived in Thailand and love Thai food.
But not if you've jumped on it, thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Paddington!


Yes Chef Paddington - he was the inspiration behind my creation.
I couldn't bear to be without his cook book - well - page really
I like to Peruse it at my leisure


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I once had a fight with James Bond - he was The Spy Who Gloved me



joke to rude to post about bond... lol


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> They just ordered thai food at the hospital, so I jumped on that. I got enough to share!


Do they do spring rolls?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That jobs taken.
> The one legged pirate on the door applied yesterday.




that'll make me baldrick then... no mater, i have a cunning plan me lord


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes Chef Paddington - he was the inspiration behind my creation.
> I couldn't bear to be without his cook book - well - page really
> I like to Peruse it at my leisure


I couldn't bear it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuummmmmy!
> I lived in Thailand and love Thai food.
> But not if you've jumped on it, thanks.




... priceless, well played sir, well played


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> joke to rude to post about bond... lol


You can always go to PM !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I couldn't bear it.


That's what I said, it would indeed be very hard if I hat to live without him.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can always go to PM !




the cold dark room after party!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> stood on a pin? no problem, fix a bust tire or foot at.....
> View attachment 143643


I went to the doctor about my flat feet - he gave me a foot pump.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that'll make me baldrick then... no mater, i have a cunning plan me lord


So who's Lord Percy ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So who's Lord Percy ?


Don't look at me! I'm Queenie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's what I said, it would indeed be very hard if I hat to live without him.


You'd be Browned off?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I went to the doctor about my flat feet - he gave me a foot pump.



... I actually had to go to doc about my bottom the other day, I thought it was broken.....


its got a crack in it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the cold dark room after party!


Hmmmm.
It's an idea.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't look at me! I'm Queenie![/QUOTE
> 
> awww yeass!!! best part in that show!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So who's Lord Percy ?



Scottish scetch show... pause for
link,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Miranda Richardson was great.
I loved her as the highwaywoman too.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ... I actually had to go to doc about my bottom the other day, I thought it was broken.....
> 
> its got a crack in it


I went cycling with a boyfriend many moons ago and we did a fair few miles. At the end he complained that his @r$£was in half - he wasn't amused when I told him it was supposed to be.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Miranda Richardson was great.
> I loved her as the highwaywoman too.



never known or seen her in anything else, dont wont shatter the image


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I went cycling with a boyfriend many moons ago and we did a fair few miles. At the end he complained that his @r$3was in half - he wasn't amused when I told him it was supposed to be.


why cant a bike atand uo its self???

... because its 2 tired!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Not quite the Percy we meant.
Not seen that before.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite the Percy we meant.
> Not seen that before.



i know but couldn't resist! the same guys that done still game, 'chewing the fat' was the show


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i know but couldn't resist! the same guys that done still game, 'chewing the fat' was the show


I must have a look at 'still game'.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must have a look at 'still game'.




won't regret it I promise. sent a friend over to Canada with a copy.. it never came back


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> won't regret it I promise. sent a friend over to Canada with a copy.. it never came back


My favourite Scottish comedian - a bit before your time John - is Stanley Baxter. He was a so funny in his sketches and very clever how he took all the parts himself


----------



## Lyn W

How do I copy a you tube video in John?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i hope it lasts.
> Think positive and something good may happen.
> or not.



The higher you fly, the farther you fall


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My favourite Scottish comedian - a bit before your time John - is Stanley Baxter. He was a so funny in his sketches and very clever how he took all the parts himself


I vote for Billy Connolly.
Brilliant.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> How do I copy a you tube video in John?



Browser or app?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The higher you fly, the farther you fall


Ah, but at least one's been high.
And you can't have highs without having lows to compare them to.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Browser or app?


browser


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> How do I copy a you tube video in John?




to share link or download?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to share link or download?


To put into post


----------



## jaizei

Click the 'media button' and paste the video's url.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I vote for Billy Connolly.
> Brilliant.




kevin bridges, he is the new big yin


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Click the 'media button' and paste the video's url.


Thanks will give it a try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> browser


Tidgy's a bit of a browser.
Lola too, i expect.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> kevin bridges, he is the new big yin


They are both pretty funny but they swear a lot.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but at least one's been high.
> And you can't have highs without having lows to compare them to.




half empty or full?? i say if it starts empty, you've filled it half.


if it was full and you've lost half, then half empty


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but at least one's been high.
> And you can't have highs without having lows to compare them to.




half empty or full?? i say if it starts empty, you've filled it half.


if it was full and you've lost half, then half empty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> kevin bridges, he is the new big yin


I am so out of touch.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They are both pretty funny but they swear a lot.




tis true, but it is common tounge here, p's and q's are f's and c's lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> half empty or full?? i say if it starts empty, you've filled it half.
> 
> 
> if it was full and you've lost half, then half empty


My beer glass is 100% empty.
Luckily I have some more cans.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am so out of touch.



would it help if i said i have sinatra on just now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would it help if i said i have sinatra on just now ?


Yes, that makes me feel much better.
Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, that makes me feel much better.
> Thanks.




tone can't be convade but i hope it sincere lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What Christmas tradition did American insurance companies try to ban in the year 1908?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tone can't be convade but i hope it sincere lol.


Really, I love Sinatra.
Wifey plays it often and i certainly don't complain.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuummmmmy!
> I lived in Thailand and love Thai food.
> But not if you've jumped on it, thanks.


I have some that isn't jumped on


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Do they do spring rolls?


Yes! They're so good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have some that isn't jumped on


Then yes, please!


----------



## Lyn W

One of the shorter ones I could find


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really, I love Sinatra.
> Wifey plays it often and i certainly don't complain.


 


..that's life!

billy joel?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> One of the shorter ones I could find



we have 'auld betty'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> One of the shorter ones I could find


yaaaaay!
It worked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ..that's life!
> 
> billy joel?


Wifey loves it, I like it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> would it help if i said i have sinatra on just now ?


I've got say when it comes to John theres none stranger in the night


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> One of the shorter ones I could find



the milkman lol!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've got say when it comes to John theres none stranger in the night




im worse in the morning!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What Christmas tradition did American insurance companies try to ban in the year 1908?


cents in Xmas puddings


----------



## johnandjade

one foot in the grave? its a good show, and a star in opening titles...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> One of the shorter ones I could find


With the wonderful Angus Lennie as the husband.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yaaaaay!
> It worked.


Couldn't find some of his funnier stuff.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With the wonderful Angus Lennie as the husband.


I couldn't think of his name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> cents in Xmas puddings


Nope.


----------



## johnandjade

one foot in the grave, good show and good intro


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Yaaayyyy!!!!!!!!
Loved that show.
Beautiful torts, too.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


>



hands across the pond.... i think gramps should claim this as an into! @grandpa turtle


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaayyyy!!!!!!!!
> Loved that show.
> Beautiful torts, too.





...ahhhemm...


I DONT BELEEEEEEVVVVEEE IT!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hands across the pond.... i think gramps should claim this as an into! @grandpa turtle


I think he may take umbrage at that! He's not old or grumpy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hands across the pond.... i think gramps should claim this as an into! @grandpa turtle


Wrong user John @Grandpa Turtle 144 see link above to one Foot In The Grave.
Charming.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What Christmas tradition did American insurance companies try to ban in the year 1908?


Flambéing Xmas puds = fire hazards!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think he may take umbrage at that! He's not old or grumpy!


Yes he is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Flambéing Xmas puds = fire hazards!


Closer.
We are talking fire hazard.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think he may take umbrage at that! He's not old or grumpy!



thats open for debate


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes he is!


Carbon dating required


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thats open for debate


I bet he was one of the first people here to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Carbon dating required


Ah, that' my job!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, that' my job!




points???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Carbon dating required


GT is still working!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet he was one of the first people here to welcome you to the forum.


I bet he was.
My first was Nick.
@russian/sulcata/tortoise 
Hope you're settling in ok.
It'll take time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> points???


Oh, go on then!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I bet he was one of the first people here to welcome you to the forum.




indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed!


And me ?


----------



## johnandjade

on to chris rea now


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me ?




you??,, mr Adam... you sir?! 


.. are in a class of your own!  

good collection of souls in here, thank you for lighting the way in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on to chris rea now


Never really listened to much, but seems okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you??,, mr Adam... you sir?!
> 
> 
> .. are in a class of your own!
> 
> good collection of souls in here, thank you for lighting the way in


Bless.
But actually I was wondering if i'd welcomed you to Tortoise Forum.
Which was really dumb since you joined months before I did. 
I'm on the wine now and it's beginning to show.


----------



## johnandjade

let's all wake the neighbours and have a global shin dig/ box social..... on the count of 3....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless.
> But actually I was wondering if i'd welcomed you to Tortoise Forum.
> Which was really dumb since you joined months before I did.
> I'm on the wine now and it's beginning to show.



View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439600049.832881.jpg




i plead the fifth!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> let's all wake the neighbours and have a global shin dig/ box social..... on the count of 3....


Wey Aye pet........
but you need Bryan Adams for Waking up the Neighbours!

I'm off to bed now guys so not too loud please!
Have enjoyed the evening as usual
- especially as there's nothing on the tele.
(They're not wide enough anymore)
So see you tomorrow
Night Night from my corner.
Sleep well.

Hi and Bye Bea sorry I have to go now have a good evening!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wey Aye pet!
> 
> But I'm off to bed now guys so not too loud please!
> Have enjoyed the evening as usual
> - especially as there's nothing on the tele.
> (They're not wide enough anymore)
> So see you tomorrow
> Night Night from my corner.
> 
> Hi and Bye Bea sorry I have to go now have a good evening!




calm down kaallllmmm dooowwwnnn!! 

new cartoon just for Liverpool??


micky scouse! 



night miss lyn, see you in morning for coffee


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless.
> But actually I was wondering if i'd welcomed you to Tortoise Forum.
> Which was really dumb since you joined months before I did.
> I'm on the wine now and it's beginning to show.




mr ed wins the prize! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/'make-do-and-mend'.107101/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> let's all wake the neighbours and have a global shin dig/ box social..... on the count of 3....


Yeah, we all love that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i plead the fifth!


Yahaayyy!!!!
I spy the one legged pirate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wey Aye pet........
> but you need Bryan Adams for Waking up the Neighbours!
> 
> I'm off to bed now guys so not too loud please!
> Have enjoyed the evening as usual
> - especially as there's nothing on the tele.
> (They're not wide enough anymore)
> So see you tomorrow
> Night Night from my corner.
> Sleep well.
> 
> Hi and Bye Bea sorry I have to go now have a good evening!


Night Lyn.
Sleep tight.
Thanks also, that was a reet laff taneet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> calm down kaallllmmm dooowwwnnn!!
> 
> new cartoon just for Liverpool??
> 
> 
> micky scouse!
> 
> 
> 
> night miss lyn, see you in morning for coffee


Lots of coffee in the morning, i feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr ed wins the prize! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/'make-do-and-mend'.107101/


ha ha! 
oh we friendly Cold Dark Roomers.
Well done, Ed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yahaayyy!!!!
> I spy the one legged pirate




... let me download that there Facebook and retrieve yet another shameful famefull moment :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... let me download that there Facebook and retrieve yet another shameful famefull moment :/


Don't forget The Cold Dark Room is family friendly!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hands across the pond.... i think gramps should claim this as an into! @grandpa turtle


Being a tort is a honor they carry their house on their back , eat nothing but grass and weeds , and at 125 years old they can and do make baby's ! No man can do all that !!!


----------



## johnandjade

QUOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1171509, member: 55260"]Don't forget The Cold Dark Room is family friendly![/QUOTE]
couldn't find one i was looking for


----------



## johnandjade

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439602312.197427.jpg


close enough


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143711
> 
> 
> close enough



View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439602424.091624.jpg



yip, that was me :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Being a tort is a honor they carry their house on their back , eat nothing but grass and weeds , and at 125 years old they can and do make baby's ! No man can do all that !!!


true enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143711
> 
> 
> close enough


ha de ha.
(breathes a sigh of relief)
Good look for you.
But positively restrained though.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Being a tort is a honor they carry their house on their back , eat nothing but grass and weeds , and at 125 years old they can and do make baby's ! No man can do all that !!!




hue heffner will no doubt die trying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143714
> 
> 
> 
> yip, that was me :/


Bin there.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha.
> (breathes a sigh of relief)
> Good look for you.
> But positively restrained though.



i have a shed load worse! but yes, restrictions are understood and condoned


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bin there.




and will be again! your 21 again next year


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha.
> (breathes a sigh of relief)
> Good look for you.
> But positively restrained though.




even the ipod knows when i've had enough....
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439602970.772440.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and will be again! your 21 again next year


No, thanks.
I think i'm going to enjoy being 50.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> even the ipod knows when i've had enough....
> View attachment 143716


ha ha.
Responsible ipod.
that's no fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, thanks.
> I think i'm going to enjoy being 50.




and well earned from what i gather


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and well earned from what i gather


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, wifey wants to smooch to some romantic music.
She's had a snifter or two as well. 
So good night, John.
Night everyone.
Someone please brew some coffee in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ta, John, fun evening.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>




sod it, one more glass raised! to you sir adam, big boss of the land that is cold dark room


----------



## meech008

Hey ya'll


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, wifey wants to smooch to some romantic music.
> She's had a snifter or two as well.
> So good night, John.
> Night everyone.
> Someone please brew some coffee in the morning.




bit of billy joel on


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hey ya'll


 allo! how are we tonight? did you avoid the jellyfish on the way in lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And best Cold Dark Room wishes going out to Cowboy Ken
And also for Michelle's husband Ben's aunt Kelly and the whole family as well as the family and friends of those in the jeep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sod it, one more glass raised! to you sir adam, big boss of the land that is cold dark room


And to you, sir!


----------



## johnandjade

stuck with me im afraid, everyone else has called last orders ..


or i've scared them off'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stuck with me im afraid, everyone else has called last orders ..
> 
> 
> or i've scared them off'


Nah, mate, duty calls.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey ya'll


Hi, Michelle, and goodnight.
Wifey wants to dance.
Goodwill going out to aunt Kelly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nah, mate, duty calls.




tis a hard life! lol.


----------



## johnandjade

...cold dark emptys with the distant echo of barry white playing


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, thanks.
> I think i'm going to enjoy being 50.


You will I enjoy 60 !!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle, and goodnight.
> Wifey wants to dance.
> Goodwill going out to aunt Kelly.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well with the hot weather.

Watched....*MIGHTY BAYERN*-Hamburg last night which ended.....5-0 for the GREAT BAVARIANS! Good beginning.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> tis a hard life! lol.


----------



## johnandjade

uh oh! work time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hue heffner will no doubt die trying


Think he already has!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143714
> 
> 
> 
> yip, that was me :/


Those were the days!
I remember being picked up for work one Monday morning and my colleague said
'You look nice, you look as if you're going to a party'
Then he couldn't believe it when I told him I'd just come from one!
Partied all night - on a Sunday!
Hadn't even had time to change.
I was sober though.


----------



## Lyn W

"Good morning world, its a brand new day!"
......as the song goes.............

A lovely sunny start in Wales
-hopefully it will last!
I'll get the coffee on.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> "Good morning world, its a brand new day!"
> ......as the song goes.............
> 
> A lovely sunny start in Wales
> -hopefully it will last!
> I'll get the coffee on.



think there will be a queue for coffee today!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think there will be a queue for coffee today!


Coffee and paracetamol being served now!
Croissants in the oven.


----------



## spud's_mum

Think there's a wasp nest close by.
We have just removed 6-7 wasps out the caravan. 
Had to shut all the doors and curtains so were all sitting in the dark.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Coffee and paracetamol being served now!
> Croissants in the oven.




next to the wine


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> "Good morning world, its a brand new day!"
> ......as the song goes.............
> 
> A lovely sunny start in Wales
> -hopefully it will last!
> I'll get the coffee on.


Good afternoon Lyn. So it's sunny back there for a change? Good. Take advantage of the sun.


----------



## Gillian M

Good day everyone at CDR. Hope you're all well.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn. So it's sunny back there for a change? Good. Take advantage of the sun.


Morning Gillian
Unfortunately it hasn't lasted!
Quite a few clouds about but hoping ground temps
will be warm enough for Lola to have some outside time!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> next to the wine


The CDR oven - but unfortunately I wandered off and forgot about them so they burned (sorry about the smell)
and I had to throw them out.
Remind me not to use the oven again!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Think there's a wasp nest close by.
> We have just removed 6-7 wasps out the caravan.
> Had to shut all the doors and curtains so were all sitting in the dark.


So are we! It must be a home from home for you!
No wasps though.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning Gillian
> Unfortunately it hasn't lasted!
> Quite a few clouds about but hoping ground temps
> will be warm enough for Lola to have some outside time!


Too bad,but it's expected in the UK.

I'll be taking Oli out for a walk, a little before sunset, as it's far *too hot *now. He really is worrying me.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad,but it's expected in the UK.
> 
> I'll be taking Oli out for a walk, a little before sunset, as it's far *too hot *now. He really is worrying me.


If he livens up out on your walks maybe he just likes to be outside and sulks when he is in, although I do appreciate you have to be careful of the heat.
Is he near a window where he can get some natural light?
Lola likes to sit in natural light rather than under his lamp, so that may cheer Oli up.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> If he livens up out on your walks maybe he just likes to be outside and sulks when he is in, although I do appreciate you have to be careful of the heat.
> Is he near a window where he can get some natural light?
> Lola likes to sit in natural light rather than under his lamp, so that may cheer Oli up.


Thanks once again you help Lyn.

Yes; he is very near a window, where there's light as you put it, but refuses to move one mm! As I said in the thread I posted, *NEVER *has he behaved in such an odd way, be it in Summer or ever Winter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...cold dark emptys with the distant echo of barry white playing


Wifey prefers Robbie Williams. 
I like tango and waltzing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You will I enjoy 60 !!!!


Yeah, I can't wait!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I can't wait!


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Adam, I'll be sending you a PM.

Regards Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well with the hot weather.
> 
> Watched....*MIGHTY BAYERN*-Hamburg last night which ended.....5-0 for the GREAT BAVARIANS! Good beginning.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.
Quite cool here today, only 26°C at the mo. 
Wow! Mighty Bayern thrashed a decent team.
Did you watch it ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.
> Quite cool here today, only 26°C at the mo.
> Wow! Mighty Bayern thrashed a decent team.
> Did you watch it ?


Hi there! It's anything but cool here: temp reached a maximum of 37 degrees Celcius. But it's not that hot for me, though I don't go out when the sun is striking....better be safe than sorry.

Yes, of course I watched *MIGHTY BAYERN*. Mind you the first half time ended with a 0-0, and the five goals were scored during the second-half. Hamburg is not the team it used to be in the 80s. Last year *BAYERN *beat them.....8-0!!! That result will/has become history in *GERMAN *football.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey prefers Robbie Williams.
> I like tango and waltzing.


I'd cut out the Tango - too much sugar and colouring- it makes you hyper active.
That dance would be more like a fast spin than a waltz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Those were the days!
> I remember being picked up for work one Monday morning and my colleague said
> 'You look nice, you look as if you're going to a party'
> Then he couldn't believe it when I told him I'd just come from one!
> Partied all night - on a Sunday!
> Hadn't even had time to change.
> I was sober though.


I used to work Saturday mornings for BT in Bristol and every Friday night a friend , John, ( another one) and I would stay out clubbing, go to an all night Italian restaurant and have something to eat and loadsa flaming sambuccas, grab two hours kip at John's flat and stagger into work where the boss would be waiting with a glass of water with a fizzy hangover cure tablet in for each of us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Coffee and paracetamol being served now!
> Croissants in the oven.


Thanks.
Do we have an oven ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Think there's a wasp nest close by.
> We have just removed 6-7 wasps out the caravan.
> Had to shut all the doors and curtains so were all sitting in the dark.


6 or 7 wasps ?
Or the same one 6 or 7 times ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd cut out the Tango - too much sugar and colouring- it makes you hyper active.
> That dance would be more like a fast spin than a waltz.


Again in Bristol one day, John and I were given dozens of free bottles of Tango Still. (just orange squash in a fancy bottle). later that evening there was an ad on telly saying this was a fake and Tango only made fizzy drinks. It gave a number to call and report where you'd been given some. John called and a voice said "You know when you've been Tangoed".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morninoon, Cold Dark Roomers.
Hope everyone is having a smashing day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to work Saturday mornings for BT in Bristol and every Friday night a friend , John, ( another one) and I would stay out clubbing, go to an all night Italian restaurant and have something to eat and loadsa flaming sambuccas, grab two hours kip at John's flat and stagger into work where the boss would be waiting with a glass of water with a fizzy hangover cure tablet in for each of us!





i've got a magic potion, its a pre workout supplement (all kosher) its like hitting the reset button! blows the cobwebs to smithereens lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey prefers Robbie Williams.
> I like tango and waltzing.






karrioke night in the cold dark room?


----------



## johnandjade

i am master of technology today! set up sky in my man cave ... for £2! 

and... I managed to 'doctor' the nintendo wii so now i can play old games from snes and master system  woo hoo, go me


----------



## johnandjade

the moonwalker game! lol, its about 25yrs old! and being played on a 3D tv with surround sound... too funny


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to work Saturday mornings for BT in Bristol and every Friday night a friend , John, ( another one) and I would stay out clubbing, go to an all night Italian restaurant and have something to eat and loadsa flaming sambuccas, grab two hours kip at John's flat and stagger into work where the boss would be waiting with a glass of water with a fizzy hangover cure tablet in for each of us!


Nice boss!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143792
> 
> 
> karrioke night in the cold dark room?


Count me out if it's Gobbie Williams


----------



## Lyn W

Got to go for a while see you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've got a magic potion, its a pre workout supplement (all kosher) its like hitting the reset button! blows the cobwebs to smithereens lol


I am currently on my magic potion.
Hair of the dog that bit me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 143792
> 
> 
> karrioke night in the cold dark room?


Why not, indeed?
Why not?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am currently on my magic potion.
> Hair of the dog that bit me.




none for me yet, still work to do its on the laptop and I absolutely HATE the thing. jades friend is due over tonight so i have perfect excuse to hide in my cave... i'll have a few then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nice boss!


I was training and quality manager, John was the best op we had, so i guess we got special treatment.
Also most of the others refused to work Saturdays .
wouldn't happen now, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Count me out if it's Gobbie Williams


I'm sure we could find some Shakin' Stevens for you, Lyn.


----------



## johnandjade

relaxing Saturday then boss? it's actually nice here just now but not too warm, really wanted to get fido some outside time but it just ain't gonna be


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> allo! how are we tonight? did you avoid the jellyfish on the way in lol


Like the plague! I'm terrified of jellyfish. I'm well! How about yourself? I tried to sign on last night to reply but it wouldn't let me


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Like the plague! I'm terrified of jellyfish. I'm well! How about yourself? I tried to sign on last night to reply but it wouldn't let me




seems a few problems have been had recently with the site :/ 

im good  just getting old computer games to play tonight. actually can't wait lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> relaxing Saturday then boss? it's actually nice here just now but not too warm, really wanted to get fido some outside time but it just ain't gonna be
> View attachment 143815


Still looks lovely, so green!
Everything's burnt to a crisp here at the moment, though it has a different kind of beauty.
No, not too relaxing, I worked this morning and have teach a couple of little girls this afternoon, so must try to be in patient mode, i'm not very good with children.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Like the plague! I'm terrified of jellyfish. I'm well! How about yourself? I tried to sign on last night to reply but it wouldn't let me


Hi, Michelle.
Josh was fixing the photo problems last night, so that might have caused your tech problems.
All seems back to normal again today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still looks lovely, so green!
> Everything's burnt to a crisp here at the moment, though it has a different kind of beauty.
> No, not too relaxing, I worked this morning and have teach a couple of little girls this afternoon, so must try to be in patient mode, i'm not very good with children.




im scared i'll brake them lol. I used to babysit my nephew and loved it, even taught him to say.. yessshhhh missshh money penny like sean connery . 

it was only one night a week and its good to be able to give them back!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still looks lovely, so green!
> Everything's burnt to a crisp here at the moment, though it has a different kind of beauty.
> No, not too relaxing, I worked this morning and have teach a couple of little girls this afternoon, so must try to be in patient mode, i'm not very good with children.


I find that hard to believe, you seem to be beyond patient. I bet kids love you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im scared i'll brake them lol. I used to babysit my nephew and loved it, even taught him to say.. yessshhhh missshh money penny like sean connery .
> 
> it was only one night a week and its good to be able to give them back!


I baby sat once on Halloween.
Scared the two kids half to death, got very drunk and was never asked again.
Kids had nightmares for weeks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I baby sat once on Halloween.
> Scared the two kids half to death, got very drunk and was never asked again.
> Kids had nightmares for weeks.




woopsee lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I find that hard to believe, you seem to be beyond patient. I bet kids love you


Thanks.
Actually, kids do like me, i'm the sort of weird and naughty uncle.
But i just don't know what to do with them.


----------



## Angel Carrion

jaizei said:


> And now I'm thinking about superhero movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the twist. I think that one thing that happens counts as a twist.


Oh my goodness I need to see this when does it come out?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Oh my goodness I need to see this when does it come out?


Me, too.
I think Cameron said it was out and very dark.
Hi Angel, grab a coffee and a custard cream biscuit dunked in custard.


----------



## jaizei

Angel Carrion said:


> Oh my goodness I need to see this when does it come out?



Came out a couple years ago. It's on Netflix, or search Youtube. It's currently on Youtube titled "Super (2010) - Subtitulada". I guess the Spanish subtitles throughs off the copyright detectors


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good book, my studies, friends dropping in to The Cold Dark Room.
> I'm a happy bunny, really.


Now that the TFO is fixed we can see pics isn't it great !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Came out a couple years ago. It's on Netflix, or search Youtube. It's currently on Youtube titled "Super (2010) - Subtitulada". I guess the Spanish subtitles throughs off the copyright detectors


Afternoon, Cameron.
Still in your good mood?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Now that the TFO is fixed we can see pics isn't it great !!!!


Yep, brilliant.
And as promised I will post a picture of happy Adam later on.


----------



## Moozillion

I'm taking a minute to brag about my hubby! 
He is a self-taught professional photographer, and recently decided to pursue special certification through the Professional Photographers of America, a group he he is a member of. The certification is quite rigorous: a very challenging written exam (photography is all about the physics of light!), and must make a 70% in order to pass. Once you pass the written test, then you have to submit 15 photos for rigorous critique. The whole thing takes about 2-3 years. 
Although he is very bright, he did not do well at all in school and feels anxious and inferior about "formal testing." He has been working his posterior off for the past year: taking both online classes and studying from textbooks and work books. 

He took the test in July, and got his results yesterday: He passed with an 89!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I'm taking a minute to brag about my hubby!
> He is a self-taught professional photographer, and recently decided to pursue special certification through the Professional Photographers of America, a group he he is a member of. The certification is quite rigorous: a very challenging written exam (photography is all about the physics of light!), and must make a 70% in order to pass. Once you pass the written test, then you have to submit 15 photos for rigorous critique. The whole thing takes about 2-3 years.
> Although he is very bright, he did not do well at all in school and feels anxious and inferior about "formal testing." He has been working his posterior off for the past year: taking both online classes and studying from textbooks and work books.
> 
> He took the test in July, and got his results yesterday: He passed with an 89!!!!!!




Does he use film or digital cameras?

I like the technical aspects of film photography more than actually taking the pictures.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> Actually, kids do like me, i'm the sort of weird and naughty uncle.
> But i just don't know what to do with them.


I want kids so badly. I love them


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

meech008 said:


> I want kids so badly. I love them


Kids are a pain in the butt , but grandkids are great !!


----------



## meech008

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Kids are a pain in the butt , but grandkids are great !!


Nothing like giving them back when you're done!


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> I think Cameron said it was out and very dark.
> Hi Angel, grab a coffee and a custard cream biscuit dunked in custard.


Oooooooooooo you just gave me foodie shivers. Be careful, I'll eat a box by myself, then look for a second box.


----------



## Angel Carrion

jaizei said:


> Came out a couple years ago. It's on Netflix, or search Youtube. It's currently on Youtube titled "Super (2010) - Subtitulada". I guess the Spanish subtitles throughs off the copyright detectors


THANK YOU
Luckily I have Netflix


----------



## Angel Carrion

Moozillion said:


> I'm taking a minute to brag about my hubby!
> He is a self-taught professional photographer, and recently decided to pursue special certification through the Professional Photographers of America, a group he he is a member of. The certification is quite rigorous: a very challenging written exam (photography is all about the physics of light!), and must make a 70% in order to pass. Once you pass the written test, then you have to submit 15 photos for rigorous critique. The whole thing takes about 2-3 years.
> Although he is very bright, he did not do well at all in school and feels anxious and inferior about "formal testing." He has been working his posterior off for the past year: taking both online classes and studying from textbooks and work books.
> 
> He took the test in July, and got his results yesterday: He passed with an 89!!!!!!


WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I'm taking a minute to brag about my hubby!
> He is a self-taught professional photographer, and recently decided to pursue special certification through the Professional Photographers of America, a group he he is a member of. The certification is quite rigorous: a very challenging written exam (photography is all about the physics of light!), and must make a 70% in order to pass. Once you pass the written test, then you have to submit 15 photos for rigorous critique. The whole thing takes about 2-3 years.
> Although he is very bright, he did not do well at all in school and feels anxious and inferior about "formal testing." He has been working his posterior off for the past year: taking both online classes and studying from textbooks and work books.
> 
> He took the test in July, and got his results yesterday: He passed with an 89!!!!!!


Congratulations to your hubby Bea - that is quite an achievement and you must be very proud of him. 
All that hard work paid off. Fantastic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm taking a minute to brag about my hubby!
> He is a self-taught professional photographer, and recently decided to pursue special certification through the Professional Photographers of America, a group he he is a member of. The certification is quite rigorous: a very challenging written exam (photography is all about the physics of light!), and must make a 70% in order to pass. Once you pass the written test, then you have to submit 15 photos for rigorous critique. The whole thing takes about 2-3 years.
> Although he is very bright, he did not do well at all in school and feels anxious and inferior about "formal testing." He has been working his posterior off for the past year: taking both online classes and studying from textbooks and work books.
> 
> He took the test in July, and got his results yesterday: He passed with an 89!!!!!!


Wa-hay! 
That's excellent.
Please pass on my geniune congratulations to your wonderful hubby.
I knew he was special anyway from what you've said in the past.
And he's got you, so he must be something exceptional .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Nothing like giving them back when you're done!


Or just hiding til they go away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Oooooooooooo you just gave me foodie shivers. Be careful, I'll eat a box by myself, then look for a second box.


You're welcome.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure we could find some Shakin' Stevens for you, Lyn.


Singing top of her voice,,,,,,

"Midnight one more night without sleepin' -
Watchin' till the morning comes creepin'.
Green door what's that secret you're keepin'?
There's an old piano
And they play it hot
Behind the green door (Green Door)
Don't know what they're doin'
But they laugh a lot
Behind the green door. (Green Door)!"

Just practicing......
Can we wear his jumpers as well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Singing top of her voice,,,,,,
> 
> "Midnight one more night without sleepin' -
> Watchin' till the morning comes creepin'.
> Green door what's that secret you're keepin'?
> There's an old piano
> And they play it hot
> Behind the green door (Green Door)
> Don't know what they're doin'
> But they laugh a lot
> Behind the green door. (Green Door)!"
> 
> Just practicing......
> Can we wear his jumpers as well?


If you can find one.
Be good against the Cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 1908 American insurance companies tried to ban real candles being used on Christmas trees. 
Fires from Christmas tree lights had burned down a Chicago hospital in 1885, there had been many house fires and three separate Father Christmases died by bending down to pick up presents and their beards catching fire.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 1908 American insurance companies tried to ban real candles being used on Christmas trees.
> Fires from Christmas tree lights had burned down a Chicago hospital in 1885, there had been many house fires and three separate Father Christmases died by bending down to pick up presents and their beards catching fire.


Blimey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The first life insurance policy was taken out in 1583 by alderman Richard Martin in London on a salter called William Gibbons.
He paid £383 which was a fortune, but stood to gain about £4,800 if Gibbons died within the year..
At the time the average weekly wage was 10 pennies so the insurance policy was 300 years of the average salary. 
Gibbons died, well within the year, but the insurance company said it wasn't for a year it was for 12 months.
"So ?" said Martin.
"A year is 12 months and as the shortest month is February, a year is 12 times 28 days so 336 days. Gibbons died after 345 days, so we're not paying. "
Court ensued and the money was eventually paid in 1587, four years later.
And many insurance companies have continued in this fine old tradition.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just noticed that the 'members online' section is no longer in alphabetical order.
Not that it's important - just strange!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 1908 American insurance companies tried to ban real candles being used on Christmas trees.
> Fires from Christmas tree lights had burned down a Chicago hospital in 1885, there had been many house fires and three separate Father Christmases died by bending down to pick up presents and their beards catching fire.


I had no idea there were three.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> I've just noticed that the 'members online' section is no longer in alphabetical order.
> Not that it's important - just strange!


I think it might have happened last update. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I've finished my book  Rather satisfying!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I had no idea there were three.


Don't let any children read that!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've finished my book  Rather satisfying!


Will you have assignments about it to do now?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Don't let any children read that!


Crushing dreams since 2015 

If your parents let you belive, how did you find out that a strange old man wasn't watching you in your sleep?
Or that fairies didn't take your teeth?
I stopped believing in the tooth fairy after I found all my teeth in a jar in my mom's dresser


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I've just noticed that the 'members online' section is no longer in alphabetical order.
> Not that it's important - just strange!



It's actually in order of last activity. I think that this is the default for the software and that Josh had changed it to be alphabetical after Yvonne asked him to.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Will you have assignments about it to do now?


Yes! 
Very exciting. I'm writing an essay about whichever part I choose (there are 10. My favorite is part 6, text in 'Media and Designs'. It discusses how the text tone and how the average reader may interpret a certain design, which texts are suggested in different themes... etc. It was very interesting!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> It's actually in order of last activity. I think that this is the default for the software and that Josh had changed it to be alphabetical after Yvonne asked him to.


jaizei, will you watch AKA Jessica Jones this fall?


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes!
> Very exciting. I'm writing an essay about whichever part I choose (there are 10. My favorite is part 6, text in 'Media and Designs'. It discusses how the text tone and how the average reader may interpret a certain design, which texts are suggested in different themes... etc. It was very interesting!


Yes - sounds like something you can really get your teeth into.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Crushing dreams since 2015
> 
> If your parents let you belive, how did you find out that a strange old man wasn't watching you in your sleep?
> Or that fairies didn't take your teeth?
> I stopped believing in the tooth fairy after I found all my teeth in a jar in my mom's dresser


Aww - growing up is tough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just noticed that the 'members online' section is no longer in alphabetical order.
> Not that it's important - just strange!


Yep, I noticed that, too.
Probably a side effect of Josh's fixing the photo problems. 
A little irritating, but nothing to complain about.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> It's actually in order of last activity. I think that this is the default for the software and that Josh had changed it to be alphabetical after Yvonne asked him to.


Mystery explained - thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I had no idea there were three.


I think two of them were impostors.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think two of them were impostors.


Well obviously!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Crushing dreams since 2015
> 
> If your parents let you belive, how did you find out that a strange old man wasn't watching you in your sleep?
> Or that fairies didn't take your teeth?
> I stopped believing in the tooth fairy after I found all my teeth in a jar in my mom's dresser


You mean the tooth fairy's not real!!!!!!!!!! ??????????
You'll be telling me there's no bogeyman next.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think two of them were impostors.



Why not all three?

Are you familiar with _The Three Christs of Ypsilanti?_


----------



## Lyn W

I've got to pop out to get something to eat my fridge and cupboards are completely bare!
I'll see you soon!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> jaizei, will you watch AKA Jessica Jones this fall?



Probably, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Why not all three?
> 
> Are you familiar with _The Three Christs of Ypsilanti?_


Not personally, but I've read it, yes. 
I hope you're right and that the real one's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got to pop out to get something to eat my fridge and cupboards are completely bare!
> I'll see you soon!


We could do with some more cheese if you're going shopping.
Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We could do with some more cheese if you're going shopping.
> Please.


And custard creams. 
Angel seems to have eaten tons of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When Paris, France was under siege from the Prussians in 1870 all the food ran out.
What Christmas dinner was improvised by the popular, fashionable Voisin restaurant ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When Paris, France was under siege from the Prussians in 1870 all the food ran out.
> What Christmas dinner was improvised by the popular, fashionable Voisin restaurant ?


France... Chicken?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Well obviously!!


It was me. And Lyn.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean the tooth fairy's not real!!!!!!!!!! ??????????
> You'll be telling me there's no bogeyman next.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Yes - sounds like something you can really get your teeth into.
> Good luck with that.


Yes 

3... 2... 1.
Awwwwwwww.


----------



## meech008

La LA LA LA LA LA la


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> France... Chicken?


Nope, all been eaten already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It was me. And Lyn.


It's always Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> La LA LA LA LA LA la


Happy today, Michelle ?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When Paris, France was under siege from the Prussians in 1870 all the food ran out.
> What Christmas dinner was improvised by the popular, fashionable Voisin restaurant ?


Frogs legs!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Frogs legs!


Oh, or snails.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy today, Michelle ?


Happy EVERY day. I was just treating you to my (not so) beautiful singing voice  how is everyone today?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Frogs legs!


If its something gross I don't want to read it until after I've eaten!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yep, the Christmas menu included rat and cat mix, stuffed donkey's head, pepper sauce on bear shanks, antelope in truffle sauce, roast camel, elephant consommé, kangaroo stew and wolf in deer sauce. The chef had raided streets and the local zoos. 
Over the New Year period , three elephants were served up and by mid January they were onto the horses.
Then the siege lifted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If its something gross I don't want to read it until after I've eaten!


Oooooppppss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always Lyn.


Actually I dress up as Santa every Christmas for the kids in school, some of them never guess it's me with the extra padding, some notice things like my jewellery and work it out. They all enjoy Santa strutting his stuff at their disco though!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Does he use film or digital cameras?
> 
> I like the technical aspects of film photography more than actually taking the pictures.


He enjoys film but for his work, digital is the only way to go anymore.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



Don't tell me you haven't seen History of the World, Part 1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy EVERY day. I was just treating you to my (not so) beautiful singing voice  how is everyone today?


i'm well thanks.
Glad you're practicing , we've got karaoke in here tonight.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Don't tell me you haven't seen History of the World, Part 1.


Suppose I haven't?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Suppose I haven't?


What are you singing in the karaoke tonight, Delaney?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What are you singing in the karaoke tonight, Delaney?


Hopefully the Sound of Silence.


----------



## Lyn W

What we need is a piano then we can have a good old sing song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hopefully the Sound of Silence.


I think I'll do "Walking in the Air"


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> What we need is a piano then we can have a good old sing song.


I can bang out a couple tunes on the old piano! I was a big band geek in school


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What we need is a piano then we can have a good old sing song.


I wonder if armadillo scutes have different notes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can bang out a couple tunes on the old piano! I was a big band geek in school


Ok, ready for a tinkle on the armadillos ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I'll do "Walking in the Air"


There some high notes there - wearing those tight underpants again Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There some high notes there - wearing those tight underpants again Adam?


Those whisky soaked scarves have got a bit tangled about.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, ready for a tinkle on the armadillos ?


Sure am!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sure am!


Right then, who's up first.
Lyn ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right then, who's up first.
> Lyn ?


What am I doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello all.
I'm babysitting this weekend. Got a full plate.
I can't visit long so I'll close the door before I let all of the flies out. I mean all of the cool air.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What am I doing?


Green Door ?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Ed - is that Isabelle being a cheeky monkey?
You certainly do have your hands full!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Green Door ?


No I changed it to 'Bat out of Hell.'
Just finished it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello all.
> I'm babysitting this weekend. Got a full plate.
> I can't visit long so I'll close the door before I let all of the flies out. I mean all of the cool air.


No flies in here! 
I'd have heard them. 
Too Cold for flies. 
Big tongue. 
We were talking about baby sitting earlier.
Rather you than me.


----------



## Lyn W

Who's next?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I changed it to 'Bat out of Hell.'
> Just finished it .


Ow! ow! ow ! ow!
My ears are still ringing and i can certainly hear my heart beating.
Thank you, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow! ow! ow ! ow!
> My ears are still ringing and i can certainly hear my heart beating.
> Thank you, Lyn.


You're welcome just have to park this bike somewhere now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, unless Ed's got time for a croon, I'll do "Madame Cholet" by The Wombles.
Often sing this at people's houses here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, unless Ed's got time for a croon, I'll do "Madame Cholet" by The Wombles.
> Often sing this at people's houses here.


Glad to hear your spreading the best of British culture over there.
Off you go then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Glad to hear your spreading the best of British culture over there.
> Off you go then!


Er hmmm.
(clears throat).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

For a man that never had kids, I sure do a lot of child care.
Actually it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> For a man that never had kids, I sure do a lot of child care.
> Actually it's a lot of fun.


Always great to hand them back though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ta ra! 
I thank you, ladies and gentlemen.
Before you escape Ed, fancy a warble ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta ra!
> I thank you, ladies and gentlemen.
> Before you escape Ed, fancy a warble ?


CLAP CLAP CLAP
Well done Adam
and I love the costume you really
got into the spirit of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> CLAP CLAP CLAP
> Well done Adam
> and I love the costume you really
> got into the spirit of that.


Remember you're a Womble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meech, "The Sound of Silence" ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta ra!
> I thank you, ladies and gentlemen.
> Before you escape Ed, fancy a warble ?


Sorry, Adam. Warble? Is that a song?
I only sing in the shower and I'm very modest.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry, Adam. Warble? Is that a song?
> I only sing in the shower and I'm very modest.....


Don't be shy, it doesn't matter in The Cold Dark Room.
We'll throw water over you if it helps.
What's the song you sing in the shower?
Give that a go.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Remember you're a Womble!


I am?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry, Adam. Warble? Is that a song?
> I only sing in the shower and I'm very modest.....


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be shy, it doesn't matter in The Cold Dark Room.
> We'll throw water over you if it helps.
> What's the song you sing in the shower?
> Give that a go.


I imagine it would be a country song that no one abroad would have ever heard.
Maybe one that no one outside of the shower has ever heard.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meech, "The Sound of Silence" ?


Del's already nabbed that one
There's always Silence is Golden though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am?


Well, you do a lot of recycling.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My battery is dying.
Isabella was playing with my phone.
I wish you all well.
I'll owe you a song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagine it would be a country song that no one abroad would have ever heard.
> Maybe one that no one outside of the shower has ever heard.


Well, we'd really like to hear it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Del's already nabbed that one
> There's always Silence is Golden though


Oh ,yeah, Delaney how about "the Sound of Silence"?
Meech, can you play armadillo and sing us something ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My battery is dying.
> Isabella was playing with my phone.
> I wish you all well.
> I'll owe you a song.


Bye. 
say hi to Isabella.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


The boogie man is real. He lives in the hollow of the Moody Tree at the Kentucky Home School, or he did in the early 60s, back before the school went coed. Tommy Callahan said so. I figured if the boogie man were to show himself to anyone it would have been to Tommy.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My battery is dying.
> Isabella was playing with my phone.
> I wish you all well.
> I'll owe you a song.


See you soon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you do a lot of recycling.


That's very true I am probably very well qualified to be a Womble!
Except I don't want to move to Wimbledon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> The boogie man is real. He lives in the hollow of the Moody Tree at the Kentucky Home School, or he did in the early 60s, back before the school went coed. Tommy Callahan said so. I figured if the boogie man were to show himself to anyone it would have been to Tommy.


Just knew it! 
We're doing karaoke tonight, would you like to sing ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's very true I probably very well qualified to be a Womble!
> Except I don't want to move to Wimbledon.


"We've go Wombles everywhere er er ,
"North, South, East and West,
Though personally we're from Wimbledon on on,
'cos Wimbledon is best."
Remember Yelllowstone Womble, McWomble and of course, Madame Cholet ?
There's bound to be Welsh wombles too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Let's just leave karaoke out of this


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> My battery is dying.
> Isabella was playing with my phone.
> I wish you all well.
> I'll owe you a song.


Bye 
I'll tune in!


----------



## Lyn W

Oh I expect so, Taffy, Dai, Myfanwy and of course myself Ninny Womble.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> For a man that never had kids, I sure do a lot of child care.
> Actually it's a lot of fun.


Really? I'm afraid I don't think I have the patience.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let's just leave karaoke out of this


We've saved Sound of Silence for you
So when you're ready................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Let's just leave karaoke out of this


Just got to pop out for an hour.
So see some of you then, to the others, maybe Lyn.
Goodnight!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Oh I expect so, Taffy, Dai, Myfanwy and of course myself Ninny Womble.


Alright, Scrimble.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> We've saved Sound of Silence for you
> So when you're ready................


Here we go!
*cough cough

*Grasshoppers.
(Sorry, I let a few in)


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here we go!
> *cough cough
> 
> *Grasshoppers.
> (Sorry, I let a few in)


Have you finished yet ? - can never tell with that song.


----------



## meech008

Sorry! I got pulled away! Earl gave me quite a scare. He somehow managed to flip himself over in his temporary outdoor enclosure. I went out to check on him and he was all limp. So I grabbed him up and he got all wiggly again. Whew


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Lyn W said:


>


Thanks for the earworm. Sigh


----------



## Lyn W

Del's singing seems to have cleared the room!
Or are we playing hide and seek now?
Anyway I give up and I'm off to bed.
Enjoy the Wombles they made me smile.

Goodnight everyone...sleep tight


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just knew it!
> We're doing karaoke tonight, would you like to sing ?


I tried karaoke once. What an experience. Nobody warned me there were moving pictures as well as words, and I got so distracted watching the film I messed up a song that's in my repertory. If you'd like me to sing, thanks, I'd rather accompany myself on guitar. 

Shall I bring my harp, too?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Have you finished yet ? - can never tell with that song.





Lyn W said:


> Have you finished yet ? - can never tell with that song.


I think it's still going.


----------



## meech008

I think he just head bobbed at me. What a jerk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


Mega points!
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sorry! I got pulled away! Earl gave me quite a scare. He somehow managed to flip himself over in his temporary outdoor enclosure. I went out to check on him and he was all limp. So I grabbed him up and he got all wiggly again. Whew


Blimey!
Glad no harm done.
silly Earl.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> Glad no harm done.
> silly Earl.


He's such a stinker. He's really come into himself lately haha. Developed quite the attitude.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Thanks for the earworm. Sigh


But it's one of the best earworms you could ever have.
In my head all the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Del's singing seems to have cleared the room!
> Or are we playing hide and seek now?
> Anyway I give up and I'm off to bed.
> Enjoy the Wombles they made me smile.
> 
> Goodnight everyone...sleep tight


Night night.
The Wombles are quite seriously my second favourite band!
Hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I tried karaoke once. What an experience. Nobody warned me there were moving pictures as well as words, and I got so distracted watching the film I messed up a song that's in my repertory. If you'd like me to sing, thanks, I'd rather accompany myself on guitar.
> 
> Shall I bring my harp, too?


Love harp music, so yes please.
Had a sole harpist at my wedding at the Roman baths in Bath Spa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think it's still going.


And most excellent it is too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's such a stinker. He's really come into himself lately haha. Developed quite the attitude.


They do have their own opinions, don't they?
I love it!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do have their own opinions, don't they?
> I love it!


They really do! He's really quite scrappy which I love! I love to watch him lay outside after he's done trying to climb everything he's not supposed to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They really do! He's really quite scrappy which I love! I love to watch him lay outside after he's done trying to climb everything he's not supposed to.


Tidgy's doing the opposite these days, trying to burrow to the centre of the Earth.
Silly girl.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's doing the opposite these days, trying to burrow to the centre of the Earth.
> Silly girl.


She's a Greek right? She's a darling little thing. How long have you had her?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Del's singing seems to have cleared the room!
> Or are we playing hide and seek now?
> Anyway I give up and I'm off to bed.
> Enjoy the Wombles they made me smile.
> 
> Goodnight everyone...sleep tight





Goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> She's a Greek right? She's a darling little thing. How long have you had her?


Nearly four years since I rescued her, now.
And she is utterly adorable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's not too late, Bea.
Want to have a sing in our karaoke night ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not too late, Bea.
> Want to have a sing in our karaoke night ?



Moozillion! Come out and play the wind, because all my grasshoppers hopped off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> She's a Greek right? She's a darling little thing. How long have you had her?


How's Earl doing?
Been a few months now, has the crack healed over a bit more.
He was still a very nice looking Russian, I recall.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly four years since I rescued her, now.
> And she is utterly adorable.


Tortoises are something I never thought I'd be into. I'm so glad Earl fell into my life


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Moozillion! Come out and play the wind, because all my grasshoppers hopped off.


i'll have to get my didgeridoo out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Tortoises are something I never thought I'd be into. I'm so glad Earl fell into my life


I had some growing up, but Tidgy wasn't planned either.
And how lucky we are.
And it got us into this great community.
Tortoise Forum and The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How's Earl doing?
> Been a few months now, has the crack healed over a bit more.
> He was still a very nice looking Russian, I recall.


He's doing really well....eats like a pig. I soak him once a week or more and give him little treats every now and then. He loves radicchio. The Crack doesn't really look any different to me, I'll have to take a picture and post it, but I think Yvonne said it would probably always look like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's doing really well....eats like a pig. I soak him once a week or more and give him little treats every now and then. He loves radicchio. The Crack doesn't really look any different to me, I'll have to take a picture and post it, but I think Yvonne said it would probably always look like that.


I guess it's like us having scars, it's always going to be there, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How's Earl doing?
> Been a few months now, has the crack healed over a bit more.
> He was still a very nice looking Russian, I recall.


 excuse his blurry head, he was destroying his dinner of dandelion and zoo med grassland tortoise food.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

WOW, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

At least it looks like it's healed over a bit.

EDIT-
And, also just really struggling with myself here


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> WOW, he is gorgeous!


Thank you!  I think he's handsome


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> At least it looks like it's healed over a bit.
> 
> EDIT-
> And, also just really struggling with myself here


I think it looks like that too. I was going to pick him up to get better light but I didn't want to interrupt his dinner.....or lose a finger


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> excuse his blurry head, he was destroying his dinner of dandelion and zoo med grassland tortoise food.


I think his scar looks less prominent now. 
Like Tidgy's, it's slowly growing over.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think his scar looks less prominent now.
> Like Tidgy's, it's slowly growing over.


He's cleaned up really well I think. I just wish he'd get bigger. I've seen other Russian males that were giants compared to him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You can see Tidgy's cut out scute is rather more white, up the top right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's cleaned up really well I think. I just wish he'd get bigger. I've seen other Russian males that were giants compared to him


Some Russian males don't get too big, I understand.
I have a feeling Tidgy's going to be huge, she grows so fast!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not too late, Bea.
> Want to have a sing in our karaoke night ?


Got any Simon and Garfunkel? 
When they first came out with "Scarborough Fair" is was so beautiful to me that it was at least a year before I could listen to it without tears in my eyes!


----------



## Moozillion

Gosh, you're up late, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Got any Simon and Garfunkel?


You just sing what you like, Meech is playing the armadillo, Dels got some (escaped) grasshoppers, johnsonnboswell a harp and my didgeridoo. 
So what's it to be, Bea?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, you're up late, Adam!


Often up at this time, 3 am here, i rarely sleep before 4 or 5, sometimes later.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some Russian males don't get too big, I understand.
> I have a feeling Tidgy's going to be huge, she grows so fast!


She LOOKS big! How much does she weigh, do you know? Earl only weighs 346 grams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Got any Simon and Garfunkel?
> When they first came out with "Scarborough Fair" is was so beautiful to me that it was at least a year before I could listen to it without tears in my eyes!


"Scarborough Fair" would be great!
Love that song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> She LOOKS big! How much does she weigh, do you know? Earl only weighs 346 grams.


I don't even have kitchen scales in the house! 
I've no idea.
She's really heavy, solid rock of a girl. 
She's 16 cm long plastron length, which is 6.3 inches.
Excellent considering she was 5 cm when i got her and didn't grow at all for months, as she was repairing the damage suffered and putting weight on her body. She's now growing half a centimetre a month !


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't even have kitchen scales in the house!
> I've no idea.
> She's really heavy, solid rock of a girl.
> She's 16 cm long plastron length, which is 6.3 inches.
> Excellent considering she was 5 cm when i got her and didn't grow at all for months, as she was repairing the damage suffered and putting weight on her body. She's now growing half a centimetre a month !


She is a beauty! I'd love to have a larger tortoise someday  with Earl still living the high life of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> She is a beauty! I'd love to have a larger tortoise someday  with Earl still living the high life of course.


yeah, I will probably get others at some point.
But nothing will ever take the place of my darling Tidgy Spaceship.
Anyway, wifey wants a chat and a bit of attention, so I'm off and then to bed.
Have a nice night and see you tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, I will probably get others at some point.
> But nothing will ever take the place of my darling Tidgy Spaceship.
> Anyway, wifey wants a chat and a bit of attention, so I'm off and then to bed.
> Have a nice night and see you tomorrow, i hope.


Night night! See you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roomers.
It's lovely staying up late and chatting with my lovely American friends.
Doesn't feel like you're 8,000km away at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And still hoping for a speedy recovery for Cowboy Ken.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Scarborough Fair" would be great!
> Love that song.


Okay! "Scarborough Fair" followed by "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" and ending with "Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard!" 
(I can be a bit of a microphone hog when I'm on a roll!  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Okay! "Scarborough Fair" followed by "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" and ending with "Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard!"
> (I can be a bit of a microphone hog when I'm on a roll!  )


Okay, Bea, enough already ! 
But very, very good, I think we may have a winner?
What do you think guys?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wow only one message after I went to bed !
Everyone oversleep ?
No coffee made, no breakfast, no sign of the post!
Hey guys !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'll make some coffee.
Good morning Cold Dark Room and Cold Dark Roomers.
Very Cold and Lonely in here today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Saturday!


----------



## spud's_mum

Think I might be going to the beach today 

Home tomorrow, can't wait to see my dad, monty and spud of course


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and cheddar


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Saturday!


It's Sunday isn't it?
or am I a day ahead of myself?
I'll go and check the calendar...........(fading footsteps)
(footsteps getting louder) .............Yup its Sunday!

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Think I might be going to the beach today
> 
> Home tomorrow, can't wait to see my dad, monty and spud of course


Have a lovely day!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow only one message after I went to bed !
> Everyone oversleep ?
> No coffee made, no breakfast, no sign of the post!
> Hey guys !


Morning Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll have to get my didgeridoo out.


Please - didgeridon't !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and cheddar


Yeah, don't forget little Chaddar.
Have fun at the beach.
The weather good today i presume?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I think he just head bobbed at me. What a jerk


If I sit on the floor in any of Lola's areas he will barge me or jam himself under a leg or behind me and push with all his might. It's funny to see his rear legs digging in. I don't think he likes me on his patch!
But at other times he will come and lie quietly by me and enjoy a leg or head rub or just gaze up at me. He can be very moody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's Sunday isn't it?
> or am I a day ahead of myself?
> I'll go and check the calendar...........(fading footsteps)
> (footsteps getting louder) .............Yup its Sunday!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!


Oh, golly!
All my days just blend in to each other.
Yep, I've lost a day somewhere.
Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!
> All my days just blend in to each other.
> Yep, I've lost a day somewhere.
> Happy Sunday all.


I really was hoping it was Saturday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam!


Morning,Lyn.
Been playing the Wombles video to three of my friends this morning.
T'riffic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I really was hoping it was Saturday!


Sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning,Lyn.
> Been playing the Wombles video to three of my friends this morning.
> T'riffic.



Hope they liked it.
If you click on the right of the screen at the end you'll get a few more.
Its amazing how may records old MIke Batt released via them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope they liked it.
> If you click on the right of the screen at the end you'll get a few more.
> Its amazing how may records old MIke Batt released via them.


I've got tons of the stuff on dvd, but not videos.
Yes, we also watched "The Wombling Song (Underground, Overground)", which was played at my wedding, along with the Doctor Who theme as we went into dinner, and "Wombling Merry Christmas".
Classic.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got tons of the stuff on dvd, but not videos.
> Yes, we also watched "The Wombling Song (Underground, Overground)", which was played at my wedding, along with the Doctor Who theme as we went into dinner, and "Wombling Merry Christmas".
> Classic.


A really big fan then.
Did Wifey get to pick any music for her big day?
I'd forgotten all about the Wombles until last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A really big fan then.
> Did Wifey get to pick any music for her big day?
> I'd forgotten all about the Wombles until last night.


Yes, wifey got Kenny G, Eric Satie and Vivaldi's Cornet Fanfare.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, wifey got Kenny G, Eric Satie and Vivaldi's Cornet Fanfare.


Glad she was able to bring some class to the event!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, you're up late, Adam!


Hi there, how are you? Hope you are well.

Strange that our Big Boss is up late. He should be the first one wide awake so as to set an example to us, correct?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Glad she was able to bring some class to the event!


The classical harp soloist was my idea.
Anyway, "Remember You're a Womble" and the Doctor Who Theme by Ron Grainer (Delia Derbyshire version) are modern classics.
So there.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!
> All my days just blend in to each other.
> Yep, I've lost a day somewhere.
> Happy Sunday all.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgey. How are you all doing with the heat wave?

Happy Sunday to you three as well. Enjoy the *HOT *weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there, how are you? Hope you are well.
> 
> Strange that our Big Boss is up late. He should be the first one wide awake so as to set an example to us, correct?


Afternoon, Gillian.
I was up nice and early but had visitors.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> I was up nice and early but had visitors.


Sorry for the mistake SIR. Please forgive me.

Hope you enjoyed it with your visitors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgey. How are you all doing with the heat wave?
> 
> Happy Sunday to you three as well. Enjoy the *HOT *weather.


No heat wave here yet, only 27° here now, up to only 32° and 16° tonight.
Comparatively cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry for the mistake SIR. Please forgive me.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it with your visitors.


Yep, nice.
How are you and Oli today ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No heat wave here yet, only 27° here now, up to only 32° and 16° tonight.
> Comparatively cool.


Wow! That's nothing. In Amman, temp is to reach 37-38 degrees C during the day, and is to drop to 22 at night. I do like hot weather, but what about 'imprisonment at home during the day?'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Grandpa Turtle 144 
As promised me being happy 'cos the photos are working.


Oh, and Lyn, you can just make out the dreaded didgeridoo in the top right of picture


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, nice.
> How are you and Oli today ?


I'm fine but OLI is still the same. Don't know what on earth to do. I took him for a walk yesterday, just before sunset, and he liked it as usual. But at home something goes wrong!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That's nothing. In Amman, temp is to reach 37-38 degrees C during the day, and is to drop to 22 at night. I do like hot weather, but what about 'imprisonment at home during the day?'


I am imprisoned at home in the day by laziness quite often.
Still, you can watch repeats of Bayern's victory all day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm fine but OLI is still the same. Don't know what on earth to do. I took him for a walk yesterday, just before sunset, and he liked it as usual. But at home something goes wrong!


I still think it's just that he wants to be out all the time.
Sulky Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

Morning Gillian and Oli
Only about 18' here today - dry but cloudy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> As promised me being happy 'cos the photos are working.
> View attachment 144003
> 
> Oh, and Lyn, you can just make out the dreaded didgeridoo in the top right of picture


...and a very happy chappy you look too! Yes didgeridoo spotted!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and a very happy chappy you look too! Yes didgeridoo spotted!


No, it's not spotted, just plain.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's not spotted, just plain.


I bet your neighbours enjoy you playing that as much as mine like my piano playing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet your neighbours enjoy you playing that as much as mine like my piano playing.


My neighbours have screaming kids and sometimes the TV Quran channel playing very loudly.
But they wander about humming the Doctor Who theme as they've heard it almost every day (barring holidays) for the last 10 years.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!
> All my days just blend in to each other.
> Yep, I've lost a day somewhere.
> Happy Sunday all.


Hi, guys! I've...oops-I just stumbled over something on the floor...Hmmm: It's an extra Saturday that someone left lying around! (Calls out in the Darkness) HEY: ANYBODY MISSING AN ODD SATURDAY???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, guys! I've...oops-I just stumbled over something on the floor...Hmmm: It's an extra Saturday that someone left lying around! (Calls out in the Darkness) HEY: ANYBODY MISSING AN ODD SATURDAY???


Ahem.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow only one message after I went to bed !
> Everyone oversleep ?
> No coffee made, no breakfast, no sign of the post!
> Hey guys !


Woke up and read myself back to sleep already, and considering doing it again. My daughter & her baby are coming for breakfast in an hour and a half. She'll bring her own coffee. 

I'll be making waffles in my dad's old waffle iron. It makes heart shaped waffles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Woke up and read myself back to sleep already, and considering doing it again. My daughter & her baby are coming for breakfast in an hour and a half. She'll bring her own coffee.
> 
> I'll be making waffles in my dad's old waffle iron. It makes heart shaped waffles.


All sounds just about right for a Sunday.
Enjoy your morning and, indeed the rest of your day.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


If you give a toot or 2 on your didgeridoo, I'll toss the odd Saturday in your direction. 
Maybe if you colour-coded them you could keep track of them better? 
I think a nice bright Pink would be good for Saturday...Blue would be a good color for Mondays- in fact, isn't there an old jazz song called "Blue Monday?"


----------



## Moozillion

johnsonnboswell said:


> Woke up and read myself back to sleep already, and considering doing it again. My daughter & her baby are coming for breakfast in an hour and a half. She'll bring her own coffee.
> 
> I'll be making waffles in my dad's old waffle iron. It makes heart shaped waffles.


DELIGHTFUL!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If you give a toot or 2 on your didgeridoo, I'll toss the odd Saturday in your direction.
> Maybe if you colour-coded them you could keep track of them better?
> I think a nice bright Pink would be good for Saturday...Blue would be a good color for Mondays- in fact, isn't there an old jazz song called "Blue Monday?"


I don't know why, but Monday is always yellow for me.
i don't have a colour for Saturday, to me it's always been Doctor Who day, so maybe you're right and I should label them in pink. 
Lot's of Blue Monday songs, but a band called The Happy Monday's.
Think they're being a bit optimistic for most people.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

They call it stormy Monday
But Tuesday's just the same 

Can't remember the rest of the lyrics but we can google it


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> They call it stormy Monday
> But Tuesday's just the same
> 
> Can't remember the rest of the lyrics but we can google it


And of course the Mamas and Papas
....Monday Monday
Can't trust that day....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> They call it stormy Monday
> But Tuesday's just the same
> 
> Can't remember the rest of the lyrics but we can google it


Googled it and says Tuesday's just as bad, Wednesday is worst and Thursday oh so sad.
The eagle flies on Friday and Saturday i'll go out to play.
The seventh day is rest and i'll kneel down and pray. 
Don't think I like Monday to Thursday much but I love flying and playing.
And resting on a Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

..and this one by New Order - lovely electronic music!
Doesn't actually mention Monday at all though!


----------



## Moozillion

B.B King- the MASTER!!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5D_ELKJbe4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..and this one by New Order - lovely electronic music!
> Doesn't actually mention Monday at all though!


One of my faves, i danced to that so many times and bought it.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> ..and this one by New Order - lovely electronic music!
> Doesn't actually mention Monday at all though!


Hmmm... This won't play for me. A message pops up that says it is blocked in my country "on copyright grounds."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> B.B King- the MASTER!!!!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5D_ELKJbe4


Terrific stuff.
What a voice he had.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmm... This won't play for me. A message pops up that says it is blocked in my country "on copyright grounds."


I get " Not available in your country" sometimes.
But this worked ok, and your link to B.B.King.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Googled it and says Tuesday's just as bad, Wednesday is worst and Thursday oh so sad.
> The eagle flies on Friday and Saturday i'll go out to play.
> The seventh day is rest and i'll kneel down and pray.
> Don't think I like Monday to Thursday much but I love flying and playing.
> And resting on a Sunday.


You probably really know this, and if so I apologize in advance.

The term "the eagle flies on Friday" refers to the eagle on the old silver dollar coins here in the US: Friday is payday for us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You probably really know this, and if so I apologize in advance.
> 
> The term "the eagle flies on Friday" refers to the eagle on the old silver dollar coins here in the US: Friday is payday for us!


No, I didn't know that. 
Points for being interesting! 
(not that you're not ordinarily.)


----------



## Lyn W

See you all later peops!
Things to do now!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Hmmm... This won't play for me. A message pops up that says it is blocked in my country "on copyright grounds."



Just watch the American version


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get " Not available in your country" sometimes.
> But this worked ok, and your link to B.B.King.



VPN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> See you all later peops!
> Things to do now!


Byeeeeee!!!!!!!!!
Have a good _Sunday. 
_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just watch the American version


Well, it's okay, but I prefer the full 7 to 8 minute New Order version.
This ones kind of an edited highlights and doesn't quite get the atmosphere.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Just watch the American version


Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> As promised me being happy 'cos the photos are working.
> View attachment 144003
> 
> Oh, and Lyn, you can just make out the dreaded didgeridoo in the top right of picture


I'm just happy that we all can see pics again . I guess we are spoiled by the TFO ! Thank you for the pic !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm just happy that we all can see pics again . I guess we are spoiled by the TFO ! Thank you for the pic !


Yeah, and the newbies can post avatars and pics of enclosures and torts.
We are spoiled.
Good, user friendly system here.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> If I sit on the floor in any of Lola's areas he will barge me or jam himself under a leg or behind me and push with all his might. It's funny to see his rear legs digging in. I don't think he likes me on his patch!
> But at other times he will come and lie quietly by me and enjoy a leg or head rub or just gaze up at me. He can be very moody!


Yes! They have quite the little attitudes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes! They have quite the little attitudes


Happy Sunday, Meech.
Though it feels like Saturday to me, for some reason.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am imprisoned at home in the day by laziness quite often.
> Still, you can watch repeats of Bayern's victory all day.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> I still think it's just that he wants to be out all the time.
> Sulky Oli.


Hi there! Yes, a very sulky Oli, and GOD only knows why. If Oli thinks he can remain out all day long well, he's 101% mistaken. Notice the _percentage_.

I wish I could keep watching *MIGHTY* *BAYERN*'S 5-0 victory.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Morning Gillian and Oli
> Only about 18' here today - dry but cloudy.


What's the "normal" temperature where you are?


----------



## spud's_mum

Yep, we went to the beach. 
Not very good lighting so bit very good photos  anyway, I'm off swimming now


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Sunday, Meech.
> Though it feels like Saturday to me, for some reason.


Happy Sunday! Did you enjoy your visitors?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning Gillian and Oli
> Only about 18' here today - dry but cloudy.


Good afternoon Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.

Only 18 degrees C back there...wow! Come and try 38 degrees C here. Imagine, a difference of *20 *degrees C.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What's the "normal" temperature where you are?


Lyn's popped out , but I'm half Welsh and my family were from the same area as Lyn.
About 66°F daytime max average in August and 57 at night.
Highest recorded in recent years 87 and lowest 1 for August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Yes, a very sulky Oli, and GOD only knows why. If Oli thinks he can remain out all day long well, he's 101% mistaken. Notice the _percentage_.
> 
> I wish I could keep watching *MIGHTY* *BAYERN*'S 5-0 victory.


i'm sure you could find at least the goals on the net. 
Poor, Oli, but of course you can't be outside all day.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn's popped out , but I'm half Welsh and my family were from the same area as Lyn.
> About 66°F daytime max average in August and 57 at night.
> Highest recorded in recent years 87 and lowest 1 for August.


I think I'm gonna have to move to the UK....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144017
> 
> View attachment 144018
> 
> View attachment 144019
> 
> Yep, we went to the beach.
> Not very good lighting so bit very good photos  anyway, I'm off swimming now


Wow! 
I love rocky beaches.
Enjoy your swim!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy Sunday! Did you enjoy your visitors?


Yeah, my friend Zac and two young girls who wifey knows, pleasant enough.


----------



## spud's_mum

I brightened up this pic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I think I'm gonna have to move to the UK....


Wales is very beautiful, but those were August temps.
Winters are very cold and it rains all year round.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144020
> I brightened up this pic


That looks better.
Any fossils in those rocks ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wales is very beautiful, but those were August temps.
> Winters are very cold and it rains all year round.


I really don't mind cold or rain. Are we talking about every day?


----------



## meech008

Just another lovely Sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I really don't mind cold or rain. Are we talking about every day?


No, not at all.
It just feels like it sometimes. 
And grey more often then rain.
But it is very green and beautiful.
Nice people, lots of beautiful old villages and towns.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not at all.
> It just feels like it sometimes.
> And grey more often then rain.
> But it is very green and beautiful.
> Nice people, lots of beautiful old villages and towns.


I think it sounds lovely! I'd love to visit sometime.


----------



## Moozillion

"And now for something completely different..."

Q: What is the worst kind of tie to wear around your neck?
A: A tie-ger!

Q: Why is it easy for tigers to sneak up on their prey?
A: Because they're never spotted!


----------



## Lyn W

Ken is posting in Pretend Chat!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That looks better.
> Any fossils in those rocks ?


I dunno. 
I was too busy playing chicken seeing who could get closest without getting wet with my brothers


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Ken is posting in Pretend Chat!


Adam and Gillian will be thrilled you are back Ken!
As we all are.
You had us very worried.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> You had us very worried.


Hell, me too! I don't remember the hospital and I was there 7 days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wales is very beautiful, but those were August temps.
> Winters are very cold and it rains all year round.


Winters have been quite mild the last couple of years - hardly any snow or even frost.
Its very unpredictable but I love that and I love the lush green mountains around me.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hell, me too! I don't remember the hospital and I was there 7 days.


Morgan was keeping us up to date - that's a wonderful daughter you have there Ken
We were so worried you wouldn't remember us at one point !
It's so great your back to normal - well as normal as the rest of us are!
Though I'm sure there's a long way to go physically.
At least now you can post, everyone here can help you pass some time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Did anyone else see cowboy Ken posted a thread?!





Moozillion said:


> "And now for something completely different..."
> 
> Q: What is the worst kind of tie to wear around your neck?
> A: A tie-ger!
> 
> Q: Why is it easy for tigers to sneak up on their prey?
> A: Because they're never spotted!


What a cat-astrophic pair of jokes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I dunno.
> I was too busy playing chicken seeing who could get closest without getting wet with my brothers


Who won ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I really don't mind cold or rain. Are we talking about every day?


No we do get a few really warm spells - just not this summer - its the Jet Steams fault!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Adam and Gillian will be thrilled you are back Ken!
> As we all are.
> You had us very worried.


Hurrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hell, me too! I don't remember the hospital and I was there 7 days.


I am so happy 
 love you to bits, man.
Every night before bed I posted thoughts for Cowboy Ken here, never were you forgotten for a moment, been thinking of you all the time.
Oh, so glad you're getting better.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ken just snook back in when we weren't looking.
Brilliant to have him back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Winters have been quite mild the last couple of years - hardly any snow or even frost.
> Its very unpredictable but I love that and I love the lush green mountains around me.


'Tis wonderful and stunning, but your idea of mild and mine are rather different, I feel.
Sorry, didn't mean to knock your amazing homeland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ken just snook back in when we weren't looking.
> Brilliant to have him back.


I was actually busy.
Darned typical, that the minute he arrives, I leave.
Missed him.
Damn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Tis wonderful and stunning, but your idea of mild and mine are rather different, I feel.
> Sorry, didn't mean to knock your amazing homeland.


No - they really have been unusually mild - for the most of winter.
Every winter we hope for snow days when the school will be shut
I even go out in the garden and do my snow dance - but nothing for the last 2 years.
The worst winter we've had was about 4/5 years ago I it snowed the day we finished school
and almost gone by the time we went back - typical!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No - they really have been unusually mild - for the most of winter.
> Every winter we hope for snow days when the school will be shut
> I even go out in the garden and do my snow dance - but nothing for the last 2 years.
> The worst winter we've had was about 4/5 years ago I it snowed the day we finished school
> and almost gone by the time we went back - typical!!


I remember you saying you shovelled the neighbours snow up against your door so you couldn't go to work.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was actually busy.
> Darned typical, that the minute he arrives, I leave.
> Missed him.
> Damn.


I'm sure he'll be back soon - he's got time on his hands
so hopefully he'll be here a lot - if it's not too tiring for him.
He hadn't forgotten the CDR anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure he'll be back soon - he's got time on his hands
> so hopefully he'll be here a lot - if it's not too tiring for him.
> He hadn't forgotten the CDR anyway!


Oh, i do hope you're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the unusual Chinese dish called three squeak? (allegedly).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the unusual Chinese dish called three squeak? (allegedly).


Three little pigs?
Three blind mice?
Three little kittens (have lost their mittens)?
Can't think of anything else that squeaks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Three little pigs?
> Three blind mice?
> Three little kittens (have lost their mittens)?
> Can't think of anything else that squeaks


Three just born rats. 
They squeak once when you use chopsticks to pick them up, once when you dip them in the sauce and once when you bite.
i should point out that some people claim this is an urban myth, some say they've seen it and I've never been to China at all, let alone the areas where this may occur, so i cannot be sure of this one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three just born rats.
> They squeak once when you use chopsticks to pick them up, once when you dip them in the sauce and once when you bite.
> i should point out that some people claim this is an urban myth, some say they've seen it and I've never been to China at all, let alone the areas where this may occur, so i cannot be sure of this one.


Ughh! I think China has some beautiful countryside and interesting history but the menus don't appeal at all.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who won ?


Well I like to think I did as I got furthest out to sea on a rock without getting wet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do these have in common?
Paris,
London,
Poland
Banana


----------



## meech008

Hello all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ughh! I think China has some beautiful countryside and interesting history but the menus don't appeal at all.


I love Chinese food, but the line has to be drawn somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I like to think I did as I got furthest out to sea on a rock without getting wet.


Fun day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all


Good afternoon, Michelle. 
i'm just having a drink in honour of Cowboy Ken's return.
I will also be eating bacon sandwiches, playing country music, and smoking cigarettes. 
Hurrah!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm sure you could find at least the goals on the net.
> Poor, Oli, but of course you can't be outside all day.


Hi Adam. I saw the goals of that match millions of times on TV.

I took Oli for a walk today 6-7:30pm. Incredible; he changes so much outside. As I've repeatedly said he seems to be another tortoise. He 'ran' around and was so happy. BUT once we returned home, his mood changed immediately. Frankly, even if vets were available here, I do not think they could find an explanation to such an issue, do you?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do these have in common?
> Paris,
> London,
> Poland
> Banana



Have you ever been?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do these have in common?
> Paris,
> London,
> Poland
> Banana



I know this but I will wait to see what others say


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. I saw the goals of that match millions of times on TV.
> 
> I took Oli for a walk today 6-7:30pm. Incredible; he changes so much outside. As I've repeatedly said he seems to be another tortoise. He 'ran' around and was so happy. BUT once we returned home, his mood changed immediately. Frankly, even if vets were available here, I do not think they could find an explanation to such an issue, do you?


Firstly, Gillian, if I've told you once, I've told you a million times, don't exaggerate!
No, vets would be of no help at all.
You need a tortoise psychologist, I feel, and there aren't many about.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Firstly, Gillian, if I've told you once, I've told you a million times, don't exaggerate!
> No, vets would be of no help at all.
> You need a tortoise psychologist, I feel, and there aren't many about.


Even less tortoise shrinks than vets

I'll put Lola on my couch tomorrow and ask him to tell me about his childhood and see what happens!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you ever been?


Nope, never thought of it, to be honest. 
Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Even less tortoise shrinks than vets
> 
> I'll put Lola on my couch tomorrow and ask him to tell me about his childhood and see what happens!


Rough guess at zero.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Even less tortoise shrinks than vets
> 
> I'll put Lola on my couch tomorrow and ask him to tell me about his childhood and see what happens!


I tried to hypnotise Tidgy, but she just tried to eat my pocket watch.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was actually busy.
> Darned typical, that the minute he arrives, I leave.
> Missed him.
> Damn.


I missed Ken too, and GOD only knows how worried I was, till today 16/08/2015. I'd taken Oli out for a walk, and returned to find a PM from *Lyn*, telling me that Ken's back! What a wonderful surprise it was.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tried to hypnotise Tidgy, but she just tried to eat my pocket watch.


She'd have been less of a Tidgy and more of a Ticky
but would soon have passed time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I missed Ken too, and GOD only knows how worried I was, till today 16/08/2015. I'd taken Oli out for a walk, and returned to find a PM from *Lyn*, telling me that Ken's back! What a wonderful surprise it was.


Absolutely tremendous.
Best news for ages. 
But so sorry I missed him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She'd have been less of Tidgy and more of a Ticky
> but would soon have passed time


I clocked what she was doing quickly enough.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I clocked what she was doing quickly enough.


She would have wanted seconds ( I think we've done these before - but what the heck)
You'll have to watch her more carefully


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She would have wanted seconds ( I think we've done these before - but what the heck)
> You'll have to watch her more carefully


Just in case.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just realised John's not been about all weekend has he. Hope he's OK


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Michelle.
> i'm just having a drink in honour of Cowboy Ken's return.
> I will also be eating bacon sandwiches, playing country music, and smoking cigarettes.
> Hurrah!


Yay! It is a good day  I told you he'd be back soon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just in case.


The chains would have done her good though


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just in case.


I knew a boy when I was in school called Justin Case.
Hope he grew up with the same sense of humour as his parents


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just realised John's not been about all weekend has he. Hope he's OK


He was posting until 3.30 pm yesterday, but nothing since.
He came on and gave likes just before 6.30 this morning but did not post, suggesting he was in a hurry.
Yeah, hope he's okay.
I like John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yay! It is a good day  I told you he'd be back soon


So glad you were right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The chains would have done her good though


I put a good face on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I knew a boy when I was in school called Justin Case.
> Hope he grew up with the same sense of humour as his parents


When i was a naughty boy, my friends and I would go through the phone book ringing people with silly names.
Who would call their child Donald Duck for heavens sake?! It's cruel.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was posting until 3.30 pm yesterday, but nothing since.
> He came on and gave likes just before 6.30 this morning but did not post, suggesting he was in a hurry.
> Yeah, hope he's okay.
> I like John.


He said he was locking himself in his mancave last night when Jade's friend was visiting - maybe he's still there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He said he was locking himself in his mancave last night when Jade's friend was visiting - maybe he's still there.


Well, he was logged on this am. 
Anyway this is the personcave.
The Cold Dark Room.
Better than any mancave.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, he was logged on this am.
> Anyway this is the personcave.
> The Cold Dark Room.
> Better than any mancave.


I agree!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I agree!


Or womancave.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do these have in common?
> Paris,
> London,
> Poland
> Banana


They are all places in the Christmas Islands.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or womancave.


Or if we were the sort of people who liked to trick others for our own benefit - a concave


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fun day ?


Yeah, went into the outdoor pool and froze. Then made a mad dash to the indoor pool until we all got kicked out as it was closing  

Just came back from the arcade. 
My little brother got 4 jackpots.
Meanwhile I was getting mostly one ticket at a time.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, went into the outdoor pool and froze. Then made a mad dash to the indoor pool until we all got kicked out as it was closing
> 
> Just came back from the arcade.
> My little brother got 4 jackpots.
> Meanwhile I was getting mostly one ticket at a time.


So last night and then home again to Monty, Spud & Co tomorrow, I expect they have all missed you!


----------



## spud's_mum

Yeah, missed them so much 
And my dad, of course


----------



## spud's_mum

Not long until I see my babies and dad. Home very early in the morning 

Oh and I need to feed the snails 
They've got so big


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Not long until I see my babies and dad. Home very early in the morning
> 
> Oh and I need to feed the snails
> They've got so big


They'll be ready to go soon.


----------



## meech008

Mmmmm Pringles and watergate salad


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> They'll be ready to go soon.


I'll miss the little guys  
I'll take them into the nearest country park as my dad is forever trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Mmmmm Pringles and watergate salad


I don't buy Pringles often because once I start on them I can't stop!


----------



## spud's_mum

And I'll probably leave them with a meal just to make sure they settle in with their favourite-cucumber


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll miss the little guys
> I'll take them into the nearest country park as my dad is forever trying to get rid of them.


it's hard being a snail. They're not very popular.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> And I'll probably leave them with a meal just to make sure they settle in with their favourite-cucumber


Very spoiled little snails!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> it's hard being a snail. They're not very popular.


Yeah, that's why I'll put them in the country park as I don't think there are any pesticides there. And there is LOADS of land and places to hide for them.


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and I saw a snail "digging" in my rose plant pot so I think I'll have loads of baby snails soon, I'll have to collect em and take them away too.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I don't buy Pringles often because once I start on them I can't stop!


That's my problem! Salt and vinegar before I know it the container is empty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> They are all places in the Christmas Islands.


They are indeed. 
It has the largest atoll in the Pacific and the fastest growing population in the world at 7.7%.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or if we were the sort of people who liked to trick others for our own benefit - a concave


Or, if we're superheroes, a batcave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, went into the outdoor pool and froze. Then made a mad dash to the indoor pool until we all got kicked out as it was closing
> 
> Just came back from the arcade.
> My little brother got 4 jackpots.
> Meanwhile I was getting mostly one ticket at a time.


Glad you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Mmmmm Pringles and watergate salad


Watergate salad ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll miss the little guys
> I'll take them into the nearest country park as my dad is forever trying to get rid of them.


Try and snap a photo before you let them go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and I saw a snail "digging" in my rose plant pot so I think I'll have loads of baby snails soon, I'll have to collect em and take them away too.


Perhaps we should all help them and start Snail Forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's my problem! Salt and vinegar before I know it the container is empty


Any flavour for me.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try and snap a photo before you let them go.


Yeah, and I'll video the release. Might be a long video... Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, and I'll video the release. Might be a long video... Lol


We could speed it up , should be fun.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are indeed.
> It has the largest atoll in the Pacific and the fastest growing population in the world at 7.7%.


I want to be able to say I live in banana


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watergate salad ?


It's this weird fruit salad with a marshmallow/jello mixture. It has pineapple and pistachio and other fruits. It's weird but I like it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or, if we're superheroes, a batcave.


Or if Ken were from Birmingham he may keep his favourite pork dish in a biconcave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I want to be able to say I live in banana


In Banana where it's always Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the youngest age that a child can knock back a mulled wine or a couple of double brandies in a restaurant or a beer garden in the UK?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the youngest age that a child can knock back a mulled wine or a couple of double brandies in a restaurant or a beer garden in the UK?


Five


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Five


Is correct! 
It is only illegal for children between 5 and 18 to buy alcoholic drinks in the bar, in the garden or restaurant is okay provided the drinks are bought by an adult.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct!
> It is only illegal for children between 5 and 18 to buy alcoholic drinks in the bar, in the garden or restaurant is okay provided the drinks are bought by an adult.


They can drink you under the table too - they're either not that tall or that's where they like to sit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where does Santa Claus come from ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where does Santa Claus come from ?


South Pole?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where does Santa Claus come from ?



Turkey


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where does Santa Claus come from ?


The chimney


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Five


 OMG!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where does Santa Claus come from ?


Germany?


----------



## Lyn W

My bed is calling!
So I'll wish you all a very goodnight.
Have fun and see you all tomorrow.
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> South Pole?


South ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The chimney


I don't have a chimney, but he still manages to get in here alright.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Germany?


Nearby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My bed is calling!
> So I'll wish you all a very goodnight.
> Have fun and see you all tomorrow.
> Take care


Night, Lyn, be good (ish).
See you tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Turkey


Oh, you're no fun.
Correct; 10 points. 
Saint Nicholas, or Nikolaos was a Greek, from what is modern day Turkey.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> My bed is calling!
> So I'll wish you all a very goodnight.
> Have fun and see you all tomorrow.
> Take care


Night!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, you're no fun.
> Correct; 10 points.
> Saint Nicholas, or Nikolaos was a Greek, from what is modern day Turkey.


Well dang


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where does our modern view, as it is, of Father Christmas come from?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, you're no fun.
> Correct; 10 points.
> Saint Nicholas, or Nikolaos was a Greek, from what is modern day Turkey.



I could've swore you've done that question before but then I couldn't find where. Now it will bother me, not knowing where I heard/read that fact semi-recently.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where does our modern view, as it is, of Father Christmas come from?



Coke


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I could've swore you've done that question before but then I couldn't find where. Now it will bother me, not knowing where I heard/read that fact semi-recently.


Don't think i have.
But if it wasn't your revision, then fair play and i apologize. 
I am aware you do actually know a lot of stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Coke


Ha de ha.
No, urban myth.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where does our modern view, as it is, of Father Christmas come from?


Russia! I don't actually know, but I feel like I should


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> No, urban myth.



For now. _When a myth is shared by large numbers of people, it becomes a reality_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Russia! I don't actually know, but I feel like I should


It is actually American, but not from Coca Cola, from something else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> For now. _When a myth is shared by large numbers of people, it becomes a reality_


But in the Cold Dark Room it's more likely going to be Mountain Dew, than Coca Cola.
Our reality is different.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But in the Cold Dark Room it's more likely going to be Mountain Dew, than Coca Cola.
> Our reality is different.



Ed just hasn't seen the light and obvious superiority of Dr. Pepper


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening friends


----------



## jaizei

Which reminds me of this guy I used to work with, he too thought of diet mountain dew as liquid gold. One day he went to the convenience store and came back with a 'tall boy' diet mountain dew. He was downright giddy.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Ed just hasn't seen the light and obvious superiority of Dr. Pepper


Dr. Pepper is the bomb


----------



## leigti

jaizei said:


> Which reminds me of this guy I used to work with, he too thought of diet mountain dew as liquid gold. One day he went to the convenience store and came back with a 'tall boy' diet mountain dew. He was downright giddy.


We always called Mountain Dew "rocky mountain beaver ****" dr Pepper is my addiction. I don't drink, I don't smoke, but I need a Dr Pepper at least two or three times a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening friends


Evening, Noel. 
Happy days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> We always called Mountain Dew "rocky mountain beaver ****" dr Pepper is my addiction. I don't drink, I don't smoke, but I need a Dr Pepper at least two or three times a week.


Not into fizzy.
Coffee for me, every time.


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Evening friends


Good evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OK.
Time I got some seriously needed beauty sleep. 
Good night folks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a big hurrah that Cowboy Ken is making his way back to us.
(Tortoise Forum, not just The Cold Dark Room)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you later guys.


----------



## Momof4

@Gillian Moore I wrote a long PM and it won't send! So frustrating!!


----------



## johnandjade

music plays.... how do you like your eggs in the morning, i like mine with a kiss. 

good morning one and all! hope we all had a good weekend and are ready to kick mondays but! mr cowboy is back i see   , great start to the week  the sun is even shining here! woo hoo!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where does our modern view, as it is, of Father Christmas come from?


'Twas the Night before Christmas
When all through the house,
Not a creature was stirring
Not even a mouse,


----------



## Lyn W

Morning all - a busy day for me today so just popping in.
Quite a bright day today in Wales.
Glad you're ok John was wondering where you were.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning. Busy here too. 
I'll catch up later...at lunch time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not into fizzy.
> Coffee for me, every time.


Not too much fizzy for me either.
I like coke if it is a mixer with a nice JD, voddie, rum, Barcardi (not had that for years now I come to think of it)
or even a brandy etc
But too filling me as a big drink.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning. Busy here too.
> I'll catch up later...at lunch time.


See you later Ed.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> 'Twas the Night before Christmas
> When all through the house,
> Not a creature was stirring
> Not even a mouse,



The mazuri was soaked
In the kitchen with care,
In hopes that St. Tortoise
Soon would be there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @Gillian Moore I wrote a long PM and it won't send! So frustrating!!


Hi, Kathy.
Hope you and all your family are fine, especially the new addition.
To PM Gillian you will have to use an old PM if you have one and add the new stuff to it. 
Don't know why but new ones seem blocked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music plays.... how do you like your eggs in the morning, i like mine with a kiss.
> 
> good morning one and all! hope we all had a good weekend and are ready to kick mondays but! mr cowboy is back i see   , great start to the week  the sun is even shining here! woo hoo!!!


Good to have you back to.
Taking a day off, I don't know.
Yes, Ken's easing his way back in.
Hurrah!
Sunshine ? Again.
Before you know it you'll have a summer at this rate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 'Twas the Night before Christmas
> When all through the house,
> Not a creature was stirring
> Not even a mouse,


Yep,1823 poem by Clement Clarke Moore and illustrated by.Nicholas Nast. Before this he traditionally wore green and white.
Coca Cola helped popularize the image worldwide, but they weren't even the first soft drinks company to use the idea.
White Rock Beverages used it to sell mineral water in 1915 and then ginger beer in 1923. The Coke campaign began in the 1930's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not too much fizzy for me either.
> I like coke if it is a mixer with a nice JD, voddie, rum, Barcardi (not had that for years now I come to think of it)
> or even a brandy etc
> But too filling me as a big drink.


I do like Jack Daniels.
Yuuuummmyyyy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The mazuri was soaked
> In the kitchen with care,
> In hopes that St. Tortoise
> Soon would be there.


Love that!
Yaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all


Morning Michelle. 
Busy planning a quick break holiday.
Wifey fancies Gibraltar as it's not far and she's never been.
So Gibraltar it is.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning Michelle.
> Busy planning a quick break holiday.
> Wifey fancies Gibraltar as it's not far and she's never been.
> So Gibraltar it is.


Oh that sounds fun! When are you going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh that sounds fun! When are you going?


Thursday or Friday, i think.
Just for three to five days.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thursday or Friday, i think.
> Just for three to five days.


That's a nice little get away, I'm sure she's excited


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's a nice little get away, I'm sure she's excited


Yes, she wants to feed the monkeys mostly, I think, which is crazy as we can do that near here.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, she wants to feed the monkeys mostly, I think, which is crazy as we can do that near here.


Brave lady. I feel about monkeys the same way you feel about camels


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Brave lady. I feel about monkeys the same way you feel about camels


I don't mind monkeys, but some of these are pretty big.
In Morocco, they're sneak thieves and will grab your sandwich and leg it.
In Gibraltar they can get quite aggressive and threatening, so wifey might be in for a shock.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't mind monkeys, but some of these are pretty big.
> In Morocco, they're sneak thieves and will grab your sandwich and leg it.
> In Gibraltar they can get quite aggressive and threatening, so wifey might be in for a shock.


They scare me for some reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They scare me for some reason


Most of them are fine, but one or two of the males can be pretty nasty, bite and scratch, so there's a reason to be cautious. 
They're pretty big and strong, they call them Barbary apes, as they're so large, but they're monkeys, not apes.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy.
> Hope you and all your family are fine, especially the new addition.
> To PM Gillian you will have to use an old PM if you have one and add the new stuff to it.
> Don't know why but new ones seem blocked.



I tried to reply about a month ago too and it was blocked. I tried. 

The family is great! Thanks for asking Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I tried to reply about a month ago too and it was blocked. I tried.
> 
> The family is great! Thanks for asking Adam!!


Enjoy these happy times.
Life's good.


----------



## meech008

Quiet today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Quiet today


Yes, very.
Everybody's got Monday blues or is working, I expect..
The whole forums very quiet.


----------



## spud's_mum

OUCH!
Just opened the door over my toe and bent my nail backwards and ripped the skin underneath. 

I was only trying to go outside and help my mum bring in all the bags!


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> OUCH!
> Just opened the door over my toe and bent my nail backwards and ripped the skin underneath.
> 
> I was only trying to go outside and help my mum bring in all the bags!



I hope you learned your lesson. Never help anyone.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

And to get a jump on tomorrow:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

About a third of the world's languages are spoken in Papua New Guinea.
The four million or so inhabitants speak more than 700 languages. 
The official language is English but the majority actually speak a pidgin form known as 'Tok Pisin'.
"nambawan pikinini bilong misis kwin" is Prince Charles.
"gras bilong het" (grass belong head" is hair
" magimix bilong Jesus" is helicopter.
Lovely stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> OUCH!
> Just opened the door over my toe and bent my nail backwards and ripped the skin underneath.
> 
> I was only trying to go outside and help my mum bring in all the bags!


Ouch!
Again.
Is there any part of you that you haven't injured ?


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> OUCH!
> Just opened the door over my toe and bent my nail backwards and ripped the skin underneath.
> 
> I was only trying to go outside and help my mum bring in all the bags!


I hate that!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning all - a busy day for me today so just popping in.
> Quite a bright day today in Wales.
> Glad you're ok John was wondering where you were.



still kicking lol. jades friend never came over so we just a brake from reality at weekend lol, glued to sofa and dvds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still kicking lol. jades friend never came over so we just a brake from reality at weekend lol, glued to sofa and dvds


Fair play.
Bit of quality time together is always nice.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> OUCH!
> Just opened the door over my toe and bent my nail backwards and ripped the skin underneath.
> 
> I was only trying to go outside and help my mum bring in all the bags!




i lost my big toe nail once, bare footed at a tae kwon do grading... someone stood on my foot! i got bandaged up and continued... wasn't till next day I realised the nail was gone lol. ( still passed grading  )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair play.
> Bit of quality time together is always nice.




and data on mobile phone ran out this morning so I actually had to work! lol. how have you been mr adam? looking forward to the holiday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and data on mobile phone ran out this morning so I actually had to work! lol. how have you been mr adam? looking forward to the holiday?


Yes, i am.
Haven't been to Gibraltar for years, so I'm curious to see what's changed.
Chance to stock up on British products as well.
Goody!


----------



## spud's_mum

Missed him so much.
Came home to find that he'd made himself a burrow 
And I also came home to some substrate in MAJOR need of water...
another job for tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i am.
> Haven't been to Gibraltar for years, so I'm curious to see what's changed.
> Chance to stock up on British products as well.
> Goody!




what do you miss the most? i love when my canadian friend goes away.. he always come back with the good breakfast cereals . I stayed with him for a while and we actually ate captain cruch etc for dinner for about a week lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which which two US states particularly could be most associated with Spam ?
(spiced ham, not the e-mail sort.)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which which two US states particularly could be most associated with Spam ?
> (spiced ham, not the e-mail sort.)


I know Hawaii for sure, not sure about the other. Is it a central state?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144157
> 
> Missed him so much.
> Came home to find that he'd made himself a burrow
> And I also came home to some substrate in MAJOR need of water...
> another job for tomorrow


He looks fine.
Probably thinking, "Hurrayyy!!! The food goddess has returned! ".


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm, 70F, suns still out... could get fido out for a bit of sun?


----------



## meech008

meech008 said:


> I know Hawaii for sure, not sure about the other. Is it a central state?


Minnesota! They make it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He looks fine.
> Probably thinking, "Hurrayyy!!! The food goddess has returned! ".


I came home and he was having his second meal 

I even put cucumber in while I was away to make sure that e didn't dehydrate and I know it's his favourite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do you miss the most? i love when my canadian friend goes away.. he always come back with the good breakfast cereals . I stayed with him for a while and we actually ate captain cruch etc for dinner for about a week lol


Marmite, British cheeses, sausage rolls, pork pies, bacon, bitter, Walker's,Twiglets,HP sauce...........


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marmite, British cheeses, sausage rolls, pork pies, bacon, bitter, Walker's,Twiglets,HP sauce...........




hp sauce, a must for a bacon sandwich!


----------



## spud's_mum

bit blurry but he's such a little poser


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, 70F, suns still out... could get fido out for a bit of sun?


Yeah, while you've got a chance.
Fido will be grateful, i'm sure.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144158
> bit blurry but he's such a little poser




just seen him on the instagame .. i get a feeling spud will make the calendar, too cute


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, while you've got a chance.
> Fido will be grateful, i'm sure.




need to wait on fidos mummy to help get him out. he has a 'playpen' ... 4flights of stairs to go down, fido needs a box and 2hands to get him out.... i can stuggle with everything else


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Minnesota! They make it.


Correct.
The people of Hawaii seem to love Spam Spam carving contests occur.
Austin, Minnesota is home to Spamtown, where Spam is produced and there is a Spam museum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I came home and he was having his second meal
> 
> I even put cucumber in while I was away to make sure that e didn't dehydrate and I know it's his favourite


That's weird, Tidgy used to love cucumber as a treat, but this morning I offered her some and she turned up her nose, wouldn't touch it. 
Picky girl, she is.


----------



## johnandjade

fido agrees,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hp sauce, a must for a bacon sandwich!


Yep.
Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
Still got a little left in my last bottle, so needs replacing soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144158
> bit blurry but he's such a little poser


Saying "Where _have _you been ? "


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144159
> 
> 
> fido agrees,


He's a super looking tort.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

johnsonnboswell said:


> Woke up and read myself back to sleep already, and considering doing it again. My daughter & her baby are coming for breakfast in an hour and a half. She'll bring her own coffee.
> 
> I'll be making waffles in my dad's old waffle iron. It makes heart shaped waffles.


I never drink coffee, and my Dearie prefers instant coffee, so it's not easy to get a good cup of joe in this house. My daughter showed up without coffee, so I made her a cup in my French press. She, who drinks auto repair shop coffee without flinching but not instant, was polite but didn't drink much. Imagine my dismay when I discovered the best-by date on the coffee grounds was June 2013. Off to the compost pile with it. I'll get some fresh for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I never drink coffee, and my Dearie prefers instant coffee, so it's not easy to get a good cup of joe in this house. My daughter showed up without coffee, so I made her a cup in my French press. She, who drinks auto repair shop coffee without flinching but not instant, was polite but didn't drink much. Imagine my dismay when I discovered the best-by date on the coffee grounds was June 2013. Off to the compost pile with it. I'll get some fresh for Thanksgiving.


Crikey!
You certainly don't drink it do you.
I'm a a six or seven mugs a day person, myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There are about 15,000 practicing vampires in America, many of them in Seattle. ( my figures are ten years old here.)
What are there at least 2,370 of living in Texas? ( as of 2003).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's a super looking tort.




fido blushes and says thank you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are about 15,000 practicing vampires in America, many of them in Seattle. ( my figures are ten years old here.)
> What are there at least 2,370 of living in Texas? ( as of 2003).




jedi ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jedi ?


Ha de ha .
Nope.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha .
> Nope.



It is kinda out in left field compared to vampires.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> jedi ?


Werewolves or cowboys.....cowboy werewolves!


----------



## meech008

Off to the hospital! Last week on evenings AND at this hospital. Hooray!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> The people of Hawaii seem to love Spam Spam carving contests occur.
> Austin, Minnesota is home to Spamtown, where Spam is produced and there is a Spam museum.


 Spam!!! I've tasted a teeny bit, but can't bring myself to eat it. 
 Is it really supposed to be food?!?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are about 15,000 practicing vampires in America, many of them in Seattle. ( my figures are ten years old here.)
> What are there at least 2,370 of living in Texas? ( as of 2003).


Witches?


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> Spam!!! I've tasted a teeny bit, but can't bring myself to eat it.
> Is it really supposed to be food?!?


Im not a fan either but we ate a lot of it growing up. Fried spam for breakfast, spam and crackers....you get the drift. They put it on everything in Hawaii. Spam sushi, spam and eggs.....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha .
> Nope.




was a genuine guess lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening Al! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Werewolves or cowboys.....cowboy werewolves!


Nope, it's a type of animal.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, it's a type of animal.




fluffys?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> fluffys?




Jedi fluffys!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Off to the hospital! Last week on evenings AND at this hospital. Hooray!


Hoorayyyy!
Have a good final shift there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Spam!!! I've tasted a teeny bit, but can't bring myself to eat it.
> Is it really supposed to be food?!?


It's rather good compared to the processed turkey rubbish that's the equivalent here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Im not a fan either but we ate a lot of it growing up. Fried spam for breakfast, spam and crackers....you get the drift. They put it on everything in Hawaii. Spam sushi, spam and eggs.....


There's a Python sketch about Spam with everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening Al! How is everyone?


Evening Kirsty.
i'm really well thanks.
You ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening Kirsty.
> i'm really well thanks.
> You ?


I'm ok thanks 
Very tired tonight. Had a long day at work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Jedi fluffys!!


Nope, nothing to do with Jedi armadillo's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm ok thanks
> Very tired tonight. Had a long day at work


Time to put your feet up and relax.
Grab a couple of armadillos and chill.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time to put your feet up and relax.
> Grab a couple of armadillos and chill.


Lol armadillo? Why are they here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol armadillo? Why are they here?


Someone brought them in weeks ago, John brought his own, fluffy.
We use them as chairs, mattresses, armour and we have a giant one that is a mobile coffee table. 
Gillian sends them ants from Jordan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, just got to nip out and buy wifey a potato.
Back in half an hour.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Someone brought them in weeks ago, John brought his own, fluffy.
> We use them as chairs, mattresses, armour and we have a giant one that is a mobile coffee table.
> Gillian sends them ants from Jordan.


I never known John had an armadillo! How exciting! I don't know much about them but but I love all animals - not too sure how comfortable I would be sitting on one right enough...
Gillian that's very nice of you  I have slugs that keep appearing in my kitchen at night s/he can have them as well (if they eat them)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, just got to nip out and buy wifey a potato.
> Back in half an hour.


Speak soon!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> I never known John had an armadillo! How exciting! I don't know much about them but but I love all animals - not too sure how comfortable I would be sitting on one right enough...
> Gillian that's very nice of you  I have slugs that keep appearing in my kitchen at night s/he can have them as well (if they eat them)




yip, fluffy.  he eats 2nd hand chewing gum and farts bubbles lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> yip, fluffy.  he eats 2nd hand chewing gum and farts bubbles lol


Aww doesn't he want the slugs in my kitchen then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I never known John had an armadillo! How exciting! I don't know much about them but but I love all animals - not too sure how comfortable I would be sitting on one right enough...
> Gillian that's very nice of you  I have slugs that keep appearing in my kitchen at night s/he can have them as well (if they eat them)


We have have hedgehogs near the door area,in fact they were here before the armadillos, they'd be grateful for the slugs, thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Did someone mention Spam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did someone mention Spam?


That's the one.
Suitably silly stuff.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday @DawnH !!!!!!
> Have a smashing day!
> And love to Tuleo.



Thank you, my sweet friend!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend!!


Hello, Dawn, hope you are well.
Thanks for popping in to The Cold Dark Room of puns and silliness
Anytime you feel like a coffee and some Spam, come on in, sit on a comfy(ish) armadillo and relax.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend!!


Oh and have 3 points.


----------



## Lyn W

Has Ken been back in today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Has Ken been back in today?


Yep, made a post under 'water turtles' sub forum. at about 6pm . 
Not been on chat or CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, made a post under 'water turtles' sub forum. at about 6pm .
> Not been on chat or CDR.


Good I'll find him later.
How is everyone here today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good I'll find him later.
> How is everyone here today?


Very well, been a few of us mucking about in here on and off today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good I'll find him later.
> How is everyone here today?


Had a good, fun or productive day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had a good, fun or productive day ?


Yes thank you Cycled to my nephews flat as he wasn't feeling well. Realised my front brakes weren't working half way there but managed on rears.
Sorted out some of his mail while I was there - he doesn't open letters so had to make a few phone calls to sort some stuff out.
Back home - more sorting and advertised lots on Freecycle and its all going end of week! So that's very good.
A busy but bittty day.
What about you any lessons today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes thank you Cycled to my nephews flat as he wasn't feeling well. Realised my front brakes weren't working half way there but managed on rears.
> Sorted out some of his mail while I was there - he doesn't open letters so had to make a few phone calls to sort some stuff out.
> Back home - more sorting and advertised lots on Freecycle and its all going end of week! So that's very good.
> A busy but bittty day.
> What about you any lessons today?


You've been doing good things, Lyn! Splendid.
Rule of mine, I never do anything work related on a Monday, so it's been shopping, tidying, Tidgy time and relaxing for me today.
Super.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoorayyyy!
> Have a good final shift there.


Thanks! I can't wait until Friday to say goodbye! This has not been my favorite rotation.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, it's a type of animal.


People PRACTICING as animals or legitimate animals?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> People PRACTICING as animals or legitimate animals?


An actual species of animal.


----------



## spud's_mum

Snuggling with my boy monty right now 

Man I missed the little dude.
I had a good time but it's nice to be back


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Snuggling with my boy monty right now
> 
> Man I missed the little dude.
> I had a good time but it's nice to be back


And is Cheddar ok too?
Always nice to get home, however much you've enjoyed being away.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And is Cheddar ok too?
> Always nice to get home, however much you've enjoyed being away.


Yeah, I dashed up to see him when I came in.
He was sleeping, but woke up when I walked in so I gave him a chocolate drop (animal one).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I dashed up to see him when I came in.
> He was sleeping, but woke up when I walked in so I gave him a chocolate drop (animal one).


And how about dad.
Did you give him a chocolate drop, too?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And how about dad.
> Did you give him a chocolate drop, too?


No, I gave him coasters for the garden that we bought


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No, I gave him coasters for the garden that we bought


Oh well, I expect he was most happy with having you lot back.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh well, I expect he was most happy with having you lot back.


Well... 
he wasn't too happy when we came in and started wrecking the living room that he had spent all week end decorating and cleaning. haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well...
> he wasn't too happy when we came in and started wrecking the living room that he had spent all week end decorating and cleaning. haha


Ha de ha ha.


----------



## spud's_mum

I want to go to bed as I'm soooo tired but I don't want to leave monty as he's snuggled up to me >.< 
The struggles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I want to go to bed as I'm soooo tired but I don't want to leave monty as he's snuggled up to me >.<
> The struggles!


Decisions, decisions.
It's a hard life.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Decisions, decisions.
> It's a hard life.


I've decided to go to bed as I need to get up early to go to the shops and get shy, guy, Heidi and Spud some food tomorrow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar is chewing away at the card board


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I want to go to bed as I'm soooo tired but I don't want to leave monty as he's snuggled up to me >.<
> The struggles!


Take him with you, I was just reading about a lady who sleeps with her tort, so if its Ok for that surely Monty would be fine


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I've decided to go to bed as I need to get up early to go to the shops and get shy, guy, Heidi and Spud some food tomorrow.


You buy food for the snails?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You buy food for the snails?


They share spuds food (if he has shop bought) like spring mix, lettuce etc


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, it's a type of animal.


Bats!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are about 15,000 practicing vampires in America, many of them in Seattle. ( my figures are ten years old here.)
> What are there at least 2,370 of living in Texas? ( as of 2003).


Quail?


----------



## jaizei

I'm still interested in what the link is between this animal and vampires. Thats a hell of a segue.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I'm still interested in what the link is between this animal and vampires. Thats a hell of a segue.


I googled it - there is no link.


----------



## Lyn W

"I'm a tiger
I'm a tiger.
I'm a tiger
I'm a tiger"
Great lyrics Lulu!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144181
> 
> Cheddar is chewing away at the card board


Better than chewing away at the wires and making himself bleed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bats!


And the same to you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm still interested in what the link is between this animal and vampires. Thats a hell of a segue.


Only link is populations in American localities.
And more of a huge leap than a segue, indeed.


----------



## jaizei

I won't be mean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> "I'm a tiger
> I'm a tiger.
> I'm a tiger
> I'm a tiger"
> Great lyrics Lulu!!


Yep, ok.
Bet it took her forever to write that. 
Possibility of cheaterising I feel.
Texas has the third largest tiger population in the world, about a third of the whole tiger population,more than anywhere else except India in fact and most of them are domestic pets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I won't be mean.


Thanks, neither will I.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, ok.
> Bet it took her forever to write that.
> Possibility of cheaterising I feel.
> Texas has the third largest tiger population in the world, about a third of the whole tiger population,more than anywhere else except India in fact and most of them are domestic pets.


What a shame.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> They share spuds food (if he has shop bought) like spring mix, lettuce etc


Forgot to say goodnight.
Night night Spud's Mum.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you hear about that car full of creams and lotions found in Lowe's car park in San Antonio?

It was the Texas chain store masseuse car.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Forgot to say goodnight.
> Night night Spud's Mum.


Night night Spuds Mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What a shame.


It is a bit sad, isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

And with that terrible joke that I take full responsibility for
I wish you all good night.
Have a good evening/night
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about that car full of creams and lotions found in Lowe's car park in San Antonio?
> 
> It was the Texas chain store masseuse car.


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And with that terrible joke that I take full responsibility for
> I wish you all good night.
> Have a good evening/night
> Take care


Thanks, Lyn.
Sleep well.
Not heard that joke before.
Or else I blanked it from my memory.
i'll put the coffee on about 9 O'clock.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Lyn.
> Sleep well.
> Not heard that joke before.
> Or else I blanked it from my memory.
> i'll put the coffee on about 9 O'clock.


No I'd never heard it before I just thought of it - who knows it may be original or it may have been buried in my head long ago!
See you soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I'd never heard it before I just thought of it - who knows it may be original or it may have been buried in my head long ago!
> See you soon!


Not sure I'll borrow that one thanks.
Catch you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where is the toilet paper capital of the world ?


----------



## Moozillion

Green Bay, Wisconsin!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Green Bay, Wisconsin!


Hi, Bea, welcome.
Yes, you're right.
Toilet paper was invented in 1902 in Green Bay.
But it wasn't until 1935 that they could advertise it as being splinter free. 
People around the world would use leaves, newspaper and even corn cobs before this and the Romans often used a communal sponge. (some of which have survived to this day. )


----------



## Moozillion

Here's one: What is unusual about the Beatles' song "A Day in the Life?"


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea, welcome.
> Yes, you're right.
> Toilet paper was invented in 1902 in Green Bay.
> But it wasn't until 1935 that they could advertise it as being splinter free.
> People around the world would use leaves, newspaper and even corn cobs before this and the Romans often used a communal sponge. (some of which have survived to this day. )



 A COMMUNAL SPONGE??!?!


----------



## meech008

Guys, I got my orbits today!!!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Guys, I got my orbits today!!!


Orbits??????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's one: What is unusual about the Beatles' song "A Day in the Life?"


Hmmmm.
I don't know.
It was really different and rather good.
It got banned. 
Don't know otherwise, though Lyn might.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A COMMUNAL SPONGE??!?!


Oh, yes, presumably is was rinsed and squeezed out between users.
In Morocco, the majority still use their left hands and water, even those who have modern toilets.No paper, sometimes a towel to dry your hands on, but rarely. 
If you supply paper many will use it and put it in the bin, not down the loo.


----------



## Moozillion

Paul McCartney recorded an ultra sonic whistle at the end specifically for his dog, although any dog could hear it. 

I think you should give yourself points for having heard of the song, Adam! I thought I had heard of almost all the Beatles' songs, but I never heard of that one before (I tripped over it while googling for animal trivia questions!)


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> Orbits??????


Eye sockets  it's one of the hardest exams to perform!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Guys, I got my orbits today!!!


Congratulations. 
Good day all round for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Paul McCartney recorded an ultra sonic whistle at the end specifically for his dog, although any dog could hear it.
> 
> I think you should give yourself points for having heard of the song, Adam! I thought I had heard of almost all the Beatles' songs, but I never heard of that one before (I tripped over it while googling for animal trivia questions!)


Goody, but actually wifey loves The Beatles and plays the Sergeant Pepper album often.
I'll give myself 2 points if that's ok and 1 for wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Paul McCartney recorded an ultra sonic whistle at the end specifically for his dog, although any dog could hear it.
> 
> I think you should give yourself points for having heard of the song, Adam! I thought I had heard of almost all the Beatles' songs, but I never heard of that one before (I tripped over it while googling for animal trivia questions!)


And points to you for an interesting answer.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congratulations.
> Good day all round for you.


I only need 3 more till I've completed all of the required exams. I'm so excited!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Eye sockets  it's one of the hardest exams to perform!


And points to you for being clever!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I only need 3 more till I've completed all of the required exams. I'm so excited!


What's the next one?
And when ?


----------



## meech008

I need a flouroscopy exam, a soft tissue neck series and a decubitis abdomen. You never know when patients are going to come in with them so you have to be on your toes. Except for the flouro, you have to have a radiologist for those so you make an appointment. But it's only at hospitals and DAYTIME. So I'll get that next rotation which is next week. Hope to be done by the end of September with exams! Clears up a lot of time to study while at clinic


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And points to you for being clever!


Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I need a flouroscopy exam, a soft tissue neck series and a decubitis abdomen. You never know when patients are going to come in with them so you have to be on your toes. Except for the flouro, you have to have a radiologist for those so you make an appointment. But it's only at hospitals and DAYTIME. So I'll get that next rotation which is next week. Hope to be done by the end of September with exams! Clears up a lot of time to study while at clinic


Very interesting stuff.
Be sure to keep us informed as you go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shakespeare invented many of our modern expressions such as "vanished into thin air".
Hamlet is full of modern cliches, "cruel to be kind", "to the manor born", " to thine own self be true" and " neither a borrower or a lender be".
People often quote this last one and sometimes will even say , "that's Shakespeare".
Well, yes, but the words are spoken by Polonius who is a boorish fool. Shakespeare was not against borrowing or lending and was actually saying that only an idiot wouldn't lend or borrow money when useful, kind or necessary.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning CDR members. How are you all? And how about your torts?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Here's one: What is unusual about the Beatles' song "A Day in the Life?"


Hi. Don't know, although I _*LOVE *_The Beatles.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night fellow CDR denizens!
Had a long day today and will have long days tomorrow and Wed, so am turning in a bit early.

Later, gators!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning CDR members. How are you all? And how about your torts?


Good morning, Gillian, not sleeping again?
I'm very well thanks for asking. Tidgy's asleep, but very well, too.
Wifey's on twitter talking to minor celebrities of some description.
How was Oli today ?.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night fellow CDR denizens!
> Had a long day today and will have long days tomorrow and Wed, so am turning in a bit early.
> 
> Later, gators!


While, diles!
Night, Bea, sleep well.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Idi Amin, the Ugandan despot declared himself the King Of Scotland and "Lord of all the Beasts on the Earth and the Fishes of the Sea and Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and of Uganda in Particular" He was responsible for the deaths of between 100,000 and 500,000 people.
The Daily Mirror called him " A thoroughly nice man, as gentle as a lamb."
The Daily Telegraph said , "Good luck to you!"
He dined with The Queen and Prime Minister Edward Heath.
Amin liked Heath and said of him, "He's like Hitler, really tough, i admire him."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have more detail on the apples.
They are believed to have originated in Almaty in the Tian Sian mountains of Kazakhstan.
Almaty means 'father of apples" in Kazakh. 
Travellers on the Great Silk Road through central Asia developed a taste for them and spat out their pips wherever they went, so distributing them across many countries until they are now the most popular fruit in the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which country in the world eats most apples per head of population and which country is second ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And so I shall love you and leave you for a little sleep, all you Cold Dark Roomers.
May those of you sleeping have sweet dreams and those of you up late enjoy a pleasant evening/ night before a lovely slumber.
To those working, hope it goes well and you have some nice relaxation afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a jolly good morning to those of you who wake up and see this message.
Have a splendid day at work and play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And to anyone new
Just passing through
Pull up a pew
We'll speak to you.
In The Cold Dark Roo
m.


----------



## meech008

He's supposed to sleep on the blanket......I went to pee and when I came back to bed, I see this. He tucked himself in the sheets. I don't have the heart to move him, he looks so comfortable lol. I guess his foot and head is technically on the blanket....


----------



## johnandjade

good morning cold dark room! i am in a rather dark and mischievous mood today... some shenanigans in work today i feel. mawhh hahh haa (evil laugh) hope everyone is well


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian, not sleeping again?
> I'm very well thanks for asking. Tidgy's asleep, but very well, too.
> Wifey's on twitter talking to minor celebrities of some description.
> How was Oli today ?.


Good morning Adam.

Yes...*NOT *sleeping again. Oli is really worrying me and he is somewhat 'getting on my nerves.' He ate very little this morning, after which I soaked him *TWICE *so far due to _very hot weather_, and once again he retired to the same corner. What on earth I am to do, I do not know. Glad to hear Tidgy is well.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's supposed to sleep on the blanket......I went to pee and when I came back to bed, I see this. He tucked himself in the sheets. I don't have the heart to move him, he looks so comfortable lol. I guess his foot and head is technically on the blanket....


Sweet looking doggle. 
Giving his, "I'm cute, i'll be good, it's nice here" look.


----------



## Gillian M

Good day to all at CDR .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning cold dark room! i am in a rather dark and mischievous mood today... some shenanigans in work today i feel. mawhh hahh haa (evil laugh) hope everyone is well


Morning, John.
So it's The Cold Dark Room of Mischief today.
That sounds good.
Have fun.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> So it's The Cold Dark Room of Mischief today.
> That sounds good.
> Have fun.


Not as far as I'm concerned. It's CDR of TROUBLE for me. Am looking for trouble, so, ladies and gentlemen...._*BEWARE*_.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam.
> 
> Yes...*NOT *sleeping again. Oli is really worrying me and he is somewhat 'getting on my nerves.' He ate very little this morning, after which I soaked him *TWICE *so far due to _very hot weather_, and once again he retired to the same corner. What on earth I am to do, I do not know. Glad to hear Tidgy is well.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Morning, Gillian; morning, Oli. 
Tidgy is not up yet this morning, most unusual.
Hope she's okay and just having a lie in.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Here's one: What is unusual about the Beatles' song "A Day in the Life?"


Morning all
Brilliant track - I love all of Sgt Peppers.
There's lots of things unusual about it but are you talking about the high pitched note at the end which humans can't hear but drives dogs mad?
There's 2 different versions - the one on Anthology is different to Sgt P's. very little orchestra and studio sounds.
Paul's bit in the middle was written for another song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not as far as I'm concerned. It's CDR of TROUBLE for me. Am looking for trouble, so, ladies and gentlemen...._*BEWARE*_.


Ooops, I'll have to be good then.
Got a lesson soon, so only have to behave for 10 minutes.
Wait a minute, it's Mischief Day in the Cold Dark Room.
Sticks tongue out at Gillian who won't be able to see 'cos it's Dark, I hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Paul McCartney recorded an ultra sonic whistle at the end specifically for his dog, although any dog could hear it.
> 
> I think you should give yourself points for having heard of the song, Adam! I thought I had heard of almost all the Beatles' songs, but I never heard of that one before (I tripped over it while googling for animal trivia questions!)



Too late!! Should have read on further before replying!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning all
> Brilliant track - I love all of Sgt Peppers.
> There's lots of things unusual about it but are you talking about the high pitched note at the end which humans can't hear but drives dogs mad?
> There's 2 different versions - the one on Anthology is different to Sgt P's. very little orchestra and studio sounds.
> Paul's bit in the middle was written for another song.


Morning, Lyn.
Thought you might have known this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Too late!! Should have read on further before replying!


That's okay, i'll give you points anyway.
Just kidding, it's Mischief Day.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I need a flouroscopy exam, a soft tissue neck series and a decubitis abdomen. You never know when patients are going to come in with them so you have to be on your toes. Except for the flouro, you have to have a radiologist for those so you make an appointment. But it's only at hospitals and DAYTIME. So I'll get that next rotation which is next week. Hope to be done by the end of September with exams! Clears up a lot of time to study while at clinic


If you go and lurk down dark alley ways you could fix it so they come in sooner rather than have to wait.! Just a suggestion,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn.
> Thought you might have known this one.


Morning Adam - I am a mine of useless information when it comes to music! Lots of books on it.
My nephew applied for a music quiz show and his application was accepted and he wanted me on his team but because we are all in different parts if the country and couldn't be together to Skype we didn't get any further.


----------



## Lyn W

Must dash just remembered I'm supposed to be somewhere today. See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam - I am a mine of useless information when it comes to music! Lots of books on it.
> My nephew applied for a music quiz show and his application was accepted and he wanted me on his team but because we are all in different parts if the country and couldn't be together to Skype we didn't get any further.


Music was always my weak subject in pub quizzes.
Unless it was classical stuff, then I was moderate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must dash just remembered I'm supposed to be somewhere today. See you later!


Have fun.
You are supposed to be somewhere.
Here, mainly.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning guys 
I'll be back soon, gotta dash as spuds hungry and is sending me to the shops to get food. 

See, he was not happy when I told him that I don't have any food ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys
> I'll be back soon, gotta dash as spuds hungry and is sending me to the shops to get food.
> 
> See, he was not happy when I told him that I don't have any food ready.
> View attachment 144247


Morning, Spud's Mum.
It's Mischief day in The Cold Dark Room, so Spud's just joining in, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Throws a jellyfish at Spud's Mum.


----------



## spud's_mum

Well the shops had nothing.
Looks like I'm off to the further away one... 

Is it bad for them to have too much lettuce? As I feed it along with weeds just to fill him up. And I was thinking about getting another living salad for him. Should I just stop feeding lettuce or is it okay along with good food?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Throws a jellyfish at Spud's Mum.


EW.
I've already had my brothers throwing sea weed at me at the beach.

*throws a whale at Adam*
... Another animal in the cold dark room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well the shops had nothing.
> Looks like I'm off to the further away one...
> 
> Is it bad for them to have too much lettuce? As I feed it along with weeds just to fill him up. And I was thinking about getting another living salad for him. Should I just stop feeding lettuce or is it okay along with good food?


Lettuce is very good for getting water into torts, but not much else. 
It is mostly water and though it does have a small percentage of good vitamins and minerals, it can fill your tortoise up before it can eat enough to give it all it's dietary requirements.
It's okay as long as it's only a part of a wider, varied diet, but isn't necessary if Spud is eating enough other stuff and is drinking alright.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> EW.
> I've already had my brothers throwing sea weed at me at the beach.
> 
> *throws a whale at Adam*
> ... Another animal in the cold dark room!


Ouch! ouch! ouch!
That hurt.
Nobody's ever thrown a whale at me before.
You must be very strong.
Where am I going to put a whale ?
It's big in here, but not that big. 
What sort of whale ?
I need to look at the care sheet.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouch! ouch! ouch!
> That hurt.
> Nobody's ever thrown a whale at me before.
> You must be very strong.
> Where am I going to put a whale ?
> It's big in here.
> What sort of whale ?
> I need to look at the care sheet.


Uhh... I don't know the type, I can't see. 
It's pretty big though, if that helps


----------



## spud's_mum

I just walked outside to find monty eating fish food... Wow my pets are weird 

Monty won't eat his dog food or dog treats but he goes nuts for fish food


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I just walked outside to find monty eating fish food... Wow my pets are weird
> 
> Monty won't eat his dog food or dog treats but he goes nuts for fish food


He thinks he's a dogfish. 
Should have taken him to the beach with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Uhh... I don't know the type, I can't see.
> It's pretty big though, if that helps


Hmmmm.
Lyn should know.
She's from Wales.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steals pirates wooden leg.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Idi Amin, the Ugandan despot declared himself the King Of Scotland and "Lord of all the Beasts on the Earth and the Fishes of the Sea and Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and of Uganda in Particular" He was responsible for the deaths of between 100,000 and 500,000 people.
> The Daily Mirror called him " A thoroughly nice man, as gentle as a lamb."
> The Daily Telegraph said , "Good luck to you!"
> He dined with The Queen and Prime Minister Edward Heath.
> Amin liked Heath and said of him, "He's like Hitler, really tough, i admire him."


Wasn't he insane from tertiary syphilis?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouch! ouch! ouch!
> That hurt.
> Nobody's ever thrown a whale at me before.
> You must be very strong.
> Where am I going to put a whale ?
> It's big in here, but not that big.
> What sort of whale ?
> I need to look at the care sheet.


I'm pretty sure whales are aquatic animals, so it might be best to release it into the ocean unless you've got the Mother Of All Aquariums around here somewhere.


----------



## johnandjade

think i'll swap the lids on the spray paint.... should be fun


----------



## spud's_mum

Is any of this ok? 
Not sure what type of lettuce this is. And the cress is cress and rape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wasn't he insane from tertiary syphilis?


Well, yes, but I think he was rather bonkers anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm pretty sure whales are aquatic animals, so it might be best to release it into the ocean unless you've got the Mother Of All Aquariums around here somewhere.


I'll be arriving at the Med on Friday morning, I'll have to keep it moist until then. 
Only got a small aquarium for the jellyfish.


----------



## johnandjade

heee hee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Is any of this ok?
> Not sure what type of lettuce this is. And the cress is cress and rape.
> View attachment 144253
> 
> View attachment 144254


Cress and rape okay in moderation.
I feed a similar red lettuce to Tidgy, sometimes she'll only eat the red bits, sometimes only the green, sometimes both, sometimes neither.
I think i read somewhere it's a little bit better than green lettuce.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144255
> 
> 
> heee hee


Ho de ho.


----------



## spud's_mum

Thanks. Will put it in later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ties armadillos tongues together.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be arriving at the Med on Friday morning, I'll have to keep it moist until then.
> Only got a small aquarium for the jellyfish.


Oh, that's right: you and wifey going to Gibraltar to feed the Barbary Apes!
That would be PERFECT: releasing the whale at Gibraltar! ...on the Atlantic side, I'd guess...

Going whale watching is on my "bucket list!" I would love to see them in the wild!


----------



## Moozillion

Ah, well: auf der arbeit! ("Off to work!")


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, that's right: you and wifey going to Gibraltar to feed the Barbary Apes!
> That would be PERFECT: releasing the whale at Gibraltar! ...on the Atlantic side, I'd guess...
> 
> Going whale watching is on my "bucket list!" I would love to see them in the wild!


Done that, wonderful.
And often see dolphins in the Med, too, hopefully dolphins and if we're very lucky, fin whales this weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ah, well: auf der arbeit! ("Off to work!")



auf weiderzahn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ah, well: auf der arbeit! ("Off to work!")


Have a good day, Bea.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## johnandjade

rings doorbell and runs away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> rings doorbell and runs away


Doorbell ?
Nothing rang, not connected, I think. 
Or it might be for the lift i'm getting installed to try and find the ceiling.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian; morning, Oli.
> Tidgy is not up yet this morning, most unusual.
> Hope she's okay and just having a lie in.


At least Tidgy is fine-touch wood. Her boyfriend is giving me a very hard time.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doorbell ?
> Nothing rang, not connected, I think.
> Or it might be for the lift i'm getting installed to try and find the ceiling.




perhaps the electricity is off again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, Tidgy up and basking now.
Seems happy, but not had breakfast yet .
Funny girl.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> auf weiderzahn


Aufwiedershehen is I think the right spelling.


----------



## johnandjade

just got an app that makes hair clipper noises hee hee, game on


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, Tidgy up and basking now.
> Seems happy, but not had breakfast yet .
> Funny girl.


I wonder why? No appetite?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps the electricity is off again?


Or someone's tripped it.
It is Mischief Day in The Cold Dark Room after all.
i'll stumble across to the coffee machine and drinks dispenser, see if they're on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder why? No appetite?


Dunno.
Maybe sulking since i'm leaving her for a bit on Thursday, but she's stretching seems bright enough.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno.
> Maybe sulking since i'm leaving her for a bit on Thursday, but she's stretching seems bright enough.


Oli sends her a kiss. This might make her cheer up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli sends her a kiss. This might make her cheer up.


Funnily enough, she is now peering about excitedly.
Think she's sending kisses back.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Funnily enough, she is now peering about excitedly.
> Think she's sending kisses back.


I wouldn't had I been in Tidgy's place: Oli is not an easy boyfriend to deal with. I would have broken up.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sweet looking doggle.
> Giving his, "I'm cute, i'll be good, it's nice here" look.


Rotten to the core


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wouldn't had I been in Tidgy's place: Oli is not an easy boyfriend to deal with. I would have broken up.


Oli always remembers Tidgy and sends kisses.
He dreams about her.
Tidgy likes all this.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> If you go and lurk down dark alley ways you could fix it so they come in sooner rather than have to wait.! Just a suggestion,


Ha! People used to tell me that while I was waiting for my orbits! "Just wait outside with a baseball bat...."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Rotten to the core


Ho de ho.
Morning, Michelle.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho de ho.
> Morning, Michelle.


Morning! I overslept quite a bit todayyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning! I overslept quite a bit todayyy


Oh, well, you obviously needed it.
Tidgy had a lie in this morning, too.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, you obviously needed it.
> Tidgy had a lie in this morning, too.


It's glorious. How is everyone today? Michevious?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's glorious. How is everyone today? Michevious?


Err, no not at all.
(Pokes Michelle's armadillo with a drinking straw.)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Err, no not at all.
> (Pokes Michelle's armadillo with a drinking straw.)


*Michelle hedgehog curls into a ball on a seat cushion and waits...*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> *Michelle hedgehog curls into a ball on a seat cushion and waits...*


Owwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"squeee!"


----------



## meech008

*loosens all the caps on the salt shakers *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*places clingfilm over the toilet hole*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popping out to the local practical joke shop.
..........I mean shoe shop, yes, need to buy some flip flops.
Back in a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oli always remembers Tidgy and sends kisses.
> He dreams about her.
> Tidgy likes all this.


What makes you so sure?


----------



## johnandjade

theres a delivery driver just showed up with 20 pizzas??


----------



## johnandjade

we've go a phone call for a hue jazz??


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> theres a delivery driver just showed up with 20 pizzas??


Yayyy pizza!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Yayyy pizza!




get a SLICE of the action lol


----------



## meech008

Put a little PEP in your step


----------



## johnandjade

how do italians talk to the dead.... with a 'luigi' board


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how do italians talk to the dead.... with a 'luigi' board


Good one!


----------



## johnandjade

.... puts woopie cushions on the armadillos


----------



## johnandjade

why should you never insult an italian waiter???? 

... because he'll beat the focaccia:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What makes you so sure?


I'm not.
Tidgy is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hah ha!
I didn't go out at all, really.
I was here all the time watching you all.
Except it was a bit dark so I couldn't see anything.
And I think I was facing a wall .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hah ha!
> I didn't go out at all, really.
> I was here all the time watching you all.
> Except it was a bit dark so I couldn't see anything.
> And I think I was facing a wall .




actually burst out laughing there! lol, facing a wall


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

good morning , be careful its mischief day in here lol


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cress and rape okay in moderation.
> I feed a similar red lettuce to Tidgy, sometimes she'll only eat the red bits, sometimes only the green, sometimes both, sometimes neither.
> I think i read somewhere it's a little bit better than green lettuce.


I really don't know weather to put in the cress and rape as I was reading that it's bad for them...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning, Noel.
Hope you're having a splendid day so far.
Have some coffee with salt in it.


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> I really don't know weather to put in the cress and rape as I was reading that it's bad for them...



Where does it says that? TheTortoiseTable?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I really don't know weather to put in the cress and rape as I was reading that it's bad for them...


It's okay in moderation as part of a mixed diet.
Tidgy eats cress with no ill effects, though I've never tried rape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Where does it says that? TheTortoiseTable?


Morning, Cameron.
The Dr Pepper will be here tomorrow morning, hopefully.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's okay in moderation as part of a mixed diet.
> Tidgy eats cress with no ill effects, though I've never tried rape.


Spud eats cress, it's the rape that worries me


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


> Where does it says that? TheTortoiseTable?


Yeah, and various forums that I have read (not sure what forum though)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


I f you're hot, come and cool down in here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel.
> Hope you're having a splendid day so far.
> Have some coffee with salt in it.


Hi Adam
Not too bad
Thank you sir *takes coffee *
I bought some grape vines for the kids yesterday, can't wait until it is big enough to start harvesting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, and various forums that I have read (not sure what forum though)


Tortoise table says it's okay in moderation, it's only overfeeding that can produce problems and remember that TTT is invariably over-cautious.
http://www.tortoisecentre.co.uk/Tortoise diet.aspx says ok. 
Can't find anywhere that says no, only that it must be part of a balanced diet.


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, and various forums that I have read (not sure what forum though)



Off the top of my head, I don't know any edible (for humans) vegetable that is actually toxic to tortoises. So that is a good rough guideline: if it's safe for you to eat, it's safe for him to eat (in moderation).


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Cameron.
> The Dr Pepper will be here tomorrow morning, hopefully.



Hopefully you're prepared it might be life altering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Not too bad
> Thank you sir *takes coffee *
> I bought some grape vines for the kids yesterday, can't wait until it is big enough to start harvesting


Fruit for you, leaves for the torts ?


----------



## jaizei

In the mean time, I'm gonna try not to kill myself on this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Off the top of my head, I don't know any edible (for humans) vegetable that is actually toxic to tortoises. So that is a good rough guideline: if it's safe for you to eat, it's safe for him to eat (in moderation).


I think potato and rhubarb are no-nos. Onions too, though a tiny bit won't hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hopefully you're prepared it might be life altering.


Or mind altering ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> In the mean time, I'm gonna try not to kill myself on this


I agree.
I would seriously hurt myself trying that.
@spudthetortoise 
Don't even think about it.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think potato and rhubarb are no-nos. Onions too, though a tiny bit won't hurt.



I think it's the leaves of rhubarb that are toxic for people, I've seen it suggested that the stalks are ok for tortoises since they are ok for people. Potatoes, it's also the leaves; I've seen the actually tubers listed on edible lists going back a while. I don't know of any evidence of onion being actually toxic; and have known multiple people that have fed onion with no apparent ill effects. 

That said, if anyone is unsure, it's always better to play it safe.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.
> I would seriously hurt myself trying that.
> @spudthetortoise
> Don't even think about it.


Aww man!
My brothers and I really want one! 
They cost a bomb though  and knowing me, I'd probably break it (as well as myself!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think it's the leaves of rhubarb that are toxic for people, I've seen it suggested that the stalks are ok for tortoises since they are ok for people. Potatoes, it's also the leaves; I've seen the actually tubers listed on edible lists going back a while. I don't know of any evidence of onion being actually toxic; and have known multiple people that have fed onion with no apparent ill effects.
> 
> That said, if anyone is unsure, it's always better to play it safe.


Yeah, for people the leaves so maybe stems ok, but I definitely wouldn't feed any part of potatoes or onions myself, potatoes are too starchy for one thing and onions are toxic, but it may take time for the levels to build in my opinion. I've seen people feed them too and some sites say no toxic, others say ok.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.
> I would seriously hurt myself trying that.
> @spudthetortoise
> Don't even think about it.


I would love one of these, but I would turn into a very lazy person very quickly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww man!
> My brothers and I really want one!
> They cost a bomb though  and knowing me, I'd probably break it (as well as myself!)


For once I am glad something is prohibitively expensive.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For once I am glad something is prohibitively expensive.


But I want oneeeee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I would love one of these, but I would turn into a very lazy person very quickly


A very bruised person, methinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> But I want oneeeee


I don't think your dad's gonna spring for one of those. 
And if he did, he'd probably keep it for himself!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think your dad's gonna spring for one of those.
> And if he did, he'd probably keep it for himself!


But I NEED one 
If I got one, I would have to replace my stairs with ramps so I'd never have to get off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> But I NEED one
> If I got one, I would have to replace my stairs with ramps so I'd never have to get off


Hmmm, tell your dad that and your chances will be further reduced.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, tell your dad that and your chances will be further reduced.


I mean, we don't NEED stairs.... And if we had ramps I could penny board/ scooter or even slide down them!

Getting up, however, could be a little more difficult


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hah ha!
> I didn't go out at all, really.
> I was here all the time watching you all.
> Except it was a bit dark so I couldn't see anything.
> And I think I was facing a wall .


Another one of your traps?!


----------



## spud's_mum

Currently sitting on a chair next To the plug socket with dinner on my lap and my phone charging waiting for Eastenders to come on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I mean, we don't NEED stairs.... And if we had ramps I could penny board/ scooter or even slide down them!
> 
> Getting up, however, could be a little more difficult


Wifey wants a stair lift.
Lazy girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Another one of your traps?!


Well it would have been.
It's Mischief Day in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Currently sitting on a chair next To the plug socket with dinner on my lap and my phone charging waiting for Eastenders to come on


Crikey, I haven't seen Eastenders for 10 years, except two episodes a friend sent me when they went to a Doctor Who convention. 
The acting was terrible.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams all. Am exhausted and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams all. Am exhausted and I'm going to bed.


Hopefully you'll sleep better tonight, Gillian.
Sweet dreams.
Love and kisses to Oli when he awakes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams all. Am exhausted and I'm going to bed.


Good night


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! managed to 'fix' my friends wii  im getting good at this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! managed to 'fix' my friends wii  im getting good at this!


It's because you now have a mancave.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's because you now have a mancave.




skills learned due to nacesiti lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

* ties John's shoe laces together *


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> * ties John's shoe laces together *


*ties Adams legs together using a shoe lace*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But Adam notices, undoes the shoe lace, walks away laughing and falls flat on face as he accidentally tied his own shoelaces together, not John's.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But Adam notices, undoes the shoe lace, walks away laughing and falls flat on face as he accidentally tied his own shoelaces together, not John's.


Spuds mum laughs and hides in a safe corner being guarded by the snow leopard


----------



## johnandjade

inhales helium balloon.....

'we represent the lollipop guild, the lollipop guild'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spuds mum laughs and hides in a safe corner being guarded by the snow leopard


But , unknown to Spud's mum, it isn't a snow leopard but an armadillo with a bad case of wind, painted white.
' _parp! parp! '_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> inhales helium balloon.....
> 
> 'we represent the lollipop guild, the lollipop guild'


Don't inhale the balloon, you'll choke.
The gas should do it.
The high frequency is attracting the hedgehogs and the whale.


----------



## johnandjade

did you get the holiday booked boss?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't inhale the balloon, you'll choke.
> The gas should do it.
> The high frequency is attracting the hedgehogs and the whale.


Adam, I was just thinking:
How did I get the whale through the door?


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> Adam, I was just thinking:
> How did I get the whale through the door?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you get the holiday booked boss?


Decided not to book anything, just go on spec.
I've written ahead to the monkeys though, asking them to steal wifey's irritating new smart phone thingy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Adam, I was just thinking:
> How did I get the whale through the door?


Shhhhhh!!!!!!!
There's a loading bay at the back.
You must have done it on porpoise.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shhhhhh!!!!!!!
> There's a loading bay at the back.
> You must have done it on porpoise.


I have a feeling I was sleep walking.
I remember nothing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I have a feeling I was sleep walking.
> I remember nothing


Too much ice cream causes brain freeze.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A very bruised person, methinks.



It seems very intuitive. I was moving at a good speed after 15 minutes of practice. Seems much safer than the unicycle I never quite mastered.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just found spud eating some cress 
...then he just went to the lettuce, I think he prefers lettuce


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It seems very intuitive. I was moving at a good speed after 15 minutes of practice. Seems much safer than the unicycle I never quite mastered.


Gosh, i suffered some damage on the unicycle.
Bought one for an ex-girlfriend who loved it and could cycle and juggle at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just found spud eating some cress
> ...then he just went to the lettuce, I think he prefers lettuce


It's good he has a choice though.


----------



## spud's_mum

Yeah, he was sleeping and the got up to have another snack haha.

I had time to snap a few pics


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, he was sleeping and the got up to have another snack haha.
> 
> I had time to snap a few pics


Well, let's 'ave a look then!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, let's 'ave a look then!


They're on spuds thread


----------



## spud's_mum

Just about to take myself off to bed with a headache  

Night, for if I don't get back on tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

i can do a wheelie on a unicycle  

documentary about the nepal earthquake coming on so i shall bid all goodnight just now. 


(changes time on alarm clock) tee hee hee. 

(curls up on fluffy). PARP!! oops forgot about the woopie cushion doh! 

bye for now fellow C.D.R ers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> They're on spuds thread


You mean I have to leave The Cold Dark Room - again ????
Okay, then, I'll have a peek.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just about to take myself off to bed with a headache
> 
> Night, for if I don't get back on tonight.


Oh, dear, it's all the gas from the armadillo I expect.
Sorry about that.
Hope you feel better later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can do a wheelie on a unicycle
> 
> documentary about the nepal earthquake coming on so i shall bid all goodnight just now.
> 
> 
> (changes time on alarm clock) tee hee hee.
> 
> (curls up on fluffy). PARP!! oops forgot about the woopie cushion doh!
> 
> bye for now fellow C.D.R ers


Night, John, hope the documentary's informative.
See you tomorrow, I'm expecting a delivery of Dr Pepper if you're up first.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Adam, I was just thinking:
> How did I get the whale through the door?


You can't get to Wales just by going through the door - you have to go over one of the Severn Bridges.
.....and night night


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm back! 
Sitting in my own dark room has helped my head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can't get to Wales just by going through the door - you have to go over one of the Severn Bridges.
> .....and night night


Evening, Lyn, hope you had a good day.
So, what type of whale is this ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm back!
> Sitting in my own dark room has helped my head.


A dark room within The Cold Dark Room, like those Russian dolls.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn, hope you had a good day.
> So, what type of whale is this ?


Evening yes thanks a pleasant day with some old friends.
With a funny face like that it has to be a beluga whale.
Anything bigger wouldn't have got in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening yes thanks a pleasant day with some old friends.
> With a funny face like that it has to be a beluga whale.
> Anything bigger wouldn't have got in here.


I think that's me you're looking at. 
Hmmm.
They don't live in the Med.
Hope it can find it's way home.


----------



## Lyn W

Definitely sounds like a beluga


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that's me you're looking at.
> Hmmm.
> They don't live in the Med.
> Hope it can find it's way home.


Probably attracted here by the cold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
Okay, it's a beluga whale.
Can we make caviar out of it ?
wifey loves caviar.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Okay, it's a beluga whale.
> Can we make caviar out of it ?
> wifey loves caviar.


Absolutely Not!!
He's off - back to the wild!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely Not!!
> He's off - back to the wild!


But I'll have to reduce the whole temperature of the Mediterranean.
I've only got a few ice cubes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I'll have to reduce the whole temperature of the Mediterranean.
> I've only got a few ice cubes.


Where did spud's mum find him?
Was it in that freezing cold swimming pool she was in last week?
John can take him up to Scotland with him it can make its way further north from there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Where did spud's mum find him?
> Was it in that freezing cold swimming pool she was in last week?
> John can take him up to Scotland with him it can make its way further north from there


Good plan, or Kirsty can do it if she appears from her corner tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan, or Kirsty can do it if she appears from her corner tonight.


I'm sure they'll be able to help it between the two of them.
I wonder how heavy it is?
We'll have to take it to a whale weigh station to find out.


----------



## meech008

I've returned to the mischievous room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've returned to the mischievous room!


Good, good !
Cup of perfectly ordinary coffee ?
Ahem


----------



## meech008

No thanks! I don't care for coffee so much, especially not salty coffee ;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No thanks! I don't care for coffee so much, especially not salty coffee ;-)


Hmmmm.
Foiled again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@kirsty Johnston 
We have a beluga whale stuck in here that needs releasing in the Atlantic, if you can manage it.


----------



## meech008

I live on the Atlantic. But it's far too warm here. They much prefer the arctic.... Which is sad. They're my second favorite animal


----------



## Lyn W

I'm away now and will take Bertie the Beluga with me - he's hungry and we don't have any octopus or squid etc. I'll go via the Arctic ocean to make sure he gets back ok and finds some of his family.
So goodnight from me and bye bye from Bertie.
See you all soon
Have a good evening/night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm away now and will take Bertie the Beluga with me - he's hungry and we don't have any octopus or squid etc. I'll go via the Arctic ocean to make sure he gets back ok and finds some of his family.
> So goodnight from me and bye bye from Bertie.
> See you all soon
> Have a good evening/night


Bye, Lyn, Bye Bertie.
Safe journeys.
Have a whale of a time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The country that eats the most apples per head of population is Turkey. 
They eat 36 kg each more than twice as many as Germany who are their nearest rivals
Nobody knows why the Turkish eat so many.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which country eats the fewest apples per head in Europe ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The country that eats the most apples per head of population is Turkey.
> They eat 36 kg each more than twice as many as Germany who are their nearest rivals
> Nobody knows why the Turkish eat so many.



Isn't that where apples originated?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which country eats the fewest apples per head in Europe ?



UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Isn't that where apples originated?


No, Kazakhstan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> UK


Indeed, despite having contributed some of the most memorable types of apples, Coxes, Bramleys, Slack Ma Girdles and Knobby Russets, the British only manage 10 kg per person per year, only half as many as Sweden. Figures courtesy of " World Apple Situation."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Britain eats a lot of bananas about 100 per person per year, but which country has the highest per capita consumption of bananas ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I live on the Atlantic. But it's far too warm here. They much prefer the arctic.... Which is sad. They're my second favorite animal


Your favourite being tortoises ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Britain eats a lot of bananas about 100 per person per year, but which country has the highest per capita consumption of bananas ?



You ever taste Gros Michel bananas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You ever taste Gros Michel bananas?


No, I don't think so.
Saw them in Thailand, but I don't much like bananas and rarely eat them.
i'm not much of one for fruit, I like fresh veggies better.
Nice ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I don't think so.
> Saw them in Thailand, but I don't much like bananas and rarely eat them.
> i'm not much of one for fruit, I like fresh veggies better.
> Nice ?



Never seen one, let alone eaten one. I figured with your time spent traveling over there you might have had the opportunity.


----------



## jaizei

And now the all important do I go to sleep or just play through?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> And now the all important do I go to sleep or just play through?


Keep playing, please!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Never seen one, let alone eaten one. I figured with your time spent traveling over there you might have had the opportunity.


Apparently; they used to be the number one banana in the US 'til the 1950's (google).
Yeah, had the opportunity but didn't take it.
Again. 
It's possible I did, i've eaten a few, but i can't remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And now the all important do I go to sleep or just play through?


Ken Provides you with your answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Keep playing, please!!!!


Hello!
Top of the evening to you.
I'm glad to be online the same time as you for a change!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your favourite being tortoises ?


Well, tortoises share the first spot with Orca whales. I'm a nerd I know


----------



## meech008

Got some news on Bens Aunt Kelly tonight. I've been getting information on her over the weekend but none of it has really been big enough to share. She had a second surgery today to clean the wound on her ankle again. Doctors are feeling more positive about her leg but they are feeling more unsure on whether or not she will be able to keep her foot. When she crash delete about her leg but they are feeling more unsure on whether or not she will be able to keep her foot. When her vehicle was thrown from impact she crushed her ankle and nearly severed the foot from the leg. She is stable and doing well and grateful to be alive. She was hit nearly 90 mph and managed to pull herself from her vehicle and crawl back to her house. The strength she has displayed is incredible. Will update more when I hear more


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well, tortoises share the first spot with Orca whales. I'm a nerd I know


Nope, no argument from me.
( about your choice, not you being a nerd.)
I love bats, mind you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Got some news on Bens Aunt Kelly tonight. I've been getting information on her over the weekend but none of it has really been big enough to share. She had a second surgery today to clean the wound on her ankle again. Doctors are feeling more positive about her leg but they are feeling more unsure on whether or not she will be able to keep her foot. When she crash delete about her leg but they are feeling more unsure on whether or not she will be able to keep her foot. When her vehicle was thrown from impact she crushed her ankle and nearly severed the foot from the leg. She is stable and doing well and grateful to be alive. She was hit nearly 90 mph and managed to pull herself from her vehicle and crawl back to her house. The strength she has displayed is incredible. Will update more when I hear more


Thanks for sharing.
Been wondering, but didn't like to ask since you've been in your usual good mood these last few days.
Love to aunt Kelly and fingers crossed. She's obviously a tough old bird, so I'll keep thinking positively.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, no argument from me.
> ( about your choice, not you being a nerd.)
> I love bats, mind you.


Ha, you could agree about the nerd ;-) it's true. I was even in marching band. I had a dream about bats last night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ha, you could agree about the nerd ;-) it's true. I was even in marching band. I had a dream about bats last night!


Good one, I hope. 
Was watching the bats in the garden tonight.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good one, I hope.
> Was watching the bats in the garden tonight.


It was good. We watch them in our yard a lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a beautiful night here.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a beautiful night here.


It's muggy and buggy here... On a good night though it's pretty. Lightning bugs and frogs, very pretty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@jaizei
Isn't the default setting for one's profile age 1970 or something ?
Or did I just imagine that.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @jaizei
> Isn't the default setting for one's profile age 1970 or something ?
> Or did I just imagine that.


Fishy stuff...


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @jaizei
> Isn't the default setting for one's profile age 1970 or something ?
> Or did I just imagine that.



Probably. It's happened quite a few times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Fishy stuff...


Wifey loves fish, but i'm not so keen.
I love looking at them though. 
Fishy indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Probably. It's happened quite a few times.


Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fish or no fish, i'm tired and going to have to depart for my lovely bed.
Wishing all the best for Ben's Aunt Kelly, Meech. 
Speak tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Whoever's about in about four or five hours, please put some coffee on and watch out for a delivery of Dr Pepper at the loading bay. 
Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
And good morning Cold Dark Roomers, too.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fish or no fish, i'm tired and going to have to depart for my lovely bed.
> Wishing all the best for Ben's Aunt Kelly, Meech.
> Speak tomorrow, I hope.


Night Adam


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Got some news on Bens Aunt Kelly tonight. I've been getting information on her over the weekend but none of it has really been big enough to share. She had a second surgery today to clean the wound on her ankle again. Doctors are feeling more positive about her leg but they are feeling more unsure on whether or not she will be able to keep her foot. When she crash delete about her leg but they are feeling more unsure on whether or not she will be able to keep her foot. When her vehicle was thrown from impact she crushed her ankle and nearly severed the foot from the leg. She is stable and doing well and grateful to be alive. She was hit nearly 90 mph and managed to pull herself from her vehicle and crawl back to her house. The strength she has displayed is incredible. Will update more when I hear more


Still a long way to go then but it is incredible she managed to get home. Hoping for the best outcome for her.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey loves fish, but i'm not so keen.
> I love looking at them though.
> Fishy indeed.


I don't like fish either.
Assume you like looking at live fish rather than those on a plate - that could get a bit boring.
Bertie home safe and back with family.
Brrr ! Chillier up there than in here!


----------



## Lyn W

An early good morning to you all!
I couldn't sleep so here I am.
May go for a 5 mile run...........
....and if you believe that you'll believe anything!
See you all later.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning miss lyn, how have you been?


----------



## johnandjade

mail call!!

mr boss man adam, 3 cases of dr pepper here, arrived on time 

meech008, there is some get well soon cards and some lovely smelling flowers for aunt kelly. (hope for a speedy recovery) 

mr cowboy ken, there is an industrial size pack of bacon, some balloons and a big 'welcome back' banner  

...and a fist aid kit with no label, must be for spuds mum lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully you'll sleep better tonight, Gillian.
> Sweet dreams.
> Love and kisses to Oli when he awakes.


Good morning Adam,


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully you'll sleep better tonight, Gillian.
> Sweet dreams.
> Love and kisses to Oli when he awakes.


Good morning Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.

Thank GOD, I slept *10 HOURS *last night!! Incredible but true.

How are you? How 's Wifey? And what is Tidgy up to? Please send her kisses from Oli who is still in the *same bad mood*, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good night


Good morning. How are you? Hope you're well, back there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't like fish either.
> Assume you like looking at live fish rather than those on a plate - that could get a bit boring.
> Bertie home safe and back with family.
> Brrr ! Chillier up there than in here!


Yes, live fish, mainly.
Glad Bertie made it home safely. 
Makes you appreciate that there's a lot of places much colder than Wales. 
Morning, Lyn.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, live fish, mainly.
> Glad Bertie made it home safely.
> Makes you appreciate that there's a lot of places much colder than Wales.
> Morning, Lyn.


Hi Adam, how are you? Will PM you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> An early good morning to you all!
> I couldn't sleep so here I am.
> May go for a 5 mile run...........
> ....and if you believe that you'll believe anything!
> See you all later.


Crikey, you were up early.
I used to like cross country running and long ditance.
Can't do it anymore.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> An early good morning to you all!
> I couldn't sleep so here I am.
> May go for a 5 mile run...........
> ....and if you believe that you'll believe anything!
> See you all later.


Good morning Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.

Did you really go out for a run, or were you joking? I would have gone out for a walk had it not been too hot, with temp reaching 40 degrees C which is dangerous.


----------



## spud's_mum

Good morning, to you, the birds, are chirping.... KAH KARHH KA KAH KA


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mail call!!
> 
> mr boss man adam, 3 cases of dr pepper here, arrived on time
> 
> meech008, there is some get well soon cards and some lovely smelling flowers for aunt kelly. (hope for a speedy recovery)
> 
> mr cowboy ken, there is an industrial size pack of bacon, some balloons and a big 'welcome back' banner
> 
> ...and a fist aid kit with no label, must be for spuds mum lol


Hmmmm.
Should have been 30 cases of Dr Pepper.
I will call them.
The first aid kit may be for the jellyfish, they don't seem to do well in here.
Morning, John.


----------



## spud's_mum

Help!
I'm addicted!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam,
> 
> Good morning Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.
> 
> Thank GOD, I slept *10 HOURS *last night!! Incredible but true.
> 
> How are you? How 's Wifey? And what is Tidgy up to? Please send her kisses from Oli who is still in the *same bad mood*, I'm sorry to say.


Morning, Gillian, glad you had a good sleep. Long, long sleep!
Excellent. 
Wifey just arising, Tidgy still asleep again.
I have a lesson in ten minutes, so only here briefly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, you were up early.
> I used to like cross country running and long ditance.
> Can't do it anymore.


I liked cross country running too, but I can't do it either today. I go out for walks whenever possible.


----------



## spud's_mum

Urgggg my eye lid just started twitching and won't stop.

Soooo annoying!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Good morning, to you, the birds, are chirping.... KAH KARHH KA KAH KA


Morning, Spuds mum, don't think we've got any birds in The Cold Dark Room.
It's too Dark and Cold. 
The whale got home safely and a first aid kit arrived this morning, for you and/or the jellyfish , we think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Help!
> I'm addicted!
> View attachment 144438


Crikey!
Not seen those.
I bet they're wonderful! 
Don't forget to share.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, glad you had a good sleep. Long, long sleep!
> Excellent.
> Wifey just arising, Tidgy still asleep again.
> I have a lesson in ten minutes, so only here briefly.


Thanks Adam. Yes, a nice, long sleep. But the problem is that this is the exception and not the rule.

What subject is today's lesson? Enjoy it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urgggg my eye lid just started twitching and won't stop.
> 
> Soooo annoying!


Yes, I hate that, it feels a huge movement, but other people can barely notice it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. Yes, a nice, long sleep. But the problem is that this is the exception and not the rule.
> 
> What subject is today's lesson? Enjoy it!


Bible studies in English with the Korean girl.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> Not seen those.
> I bet they're wonderful!
> Don't forget to share.


 they are AMAZING chocolate in chocolate with chocolate ontop 

Oh and.... I forgot to share.
Sorry boss


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bible studies in Engllish with the Korean girl.


Hope she's bright and not one of those students who 'get on the teacher's nerves,' if so I may put it.


----------



## spud's_mum

spuds making a mess of the cress.
I think I'm going to take a shower before I give him his real food as he has plenty of snacks to keep him going


----------



## johnandjade

milk man has just been, but there has been a mistake! 

it was supposed to be pasteurised but its only up to my knees!!


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## johnandjade

hi ho, hi ho, im off to physio... she makes stretch and bones she manipulates, hi ho. hi ho, hi ho hi ho!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss lyn, how have you been?


Hi John sorry missed you earlier.
All good thanks
Pouring with rain but hey ho can't do anything about that!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John sorry missed you earlier.
> All good thanks
> Pouring with rain but hey ho can't do anything about that!




we actually have sunshine here! no matter, weather is all the same in here


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we actually have sunshine here! no matter, weather is all the same in here



Make the most of it - it won't last!
Hope physio goes OK.
I heard she's a very manipulative person


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Make the most of it - it won't last!
> Hope physio goes OK.
> I heard she's a very manipulative person



the jacket has just come off!! might even have to get sun specks on?! 

jade just text me there... i was trying to stangle her in my sleep :/ woopsee lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the jacket has just come off!! might even have to get sun specks on?!
> 
> jade just text me there... i was trying to stangle her in my sleep :/ woopsee lol


There'll be single beds by the time you get home!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> There'll be single beds by the time you get home!




i'll be single by the time i get home lol. think i just discovered time travel... i feft the house 10mins later than usual and arrived at hosp 10mins earlier?? perhaps it was the 3coffees lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'll be single by the time i get home lol. think i just discovered time travel... i feft the house 10mins later than usual and arrived at hosp 10mins earlier?? perhaps it was the 3coffees lol


Something to do with the time space continuum - or something! 
Or maybe you walked faster or the bus driver was in a hurry? 
If you could let me know the secret so I can turn the clock back a few weeks that would be great!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Something to do with the time space continuum - or something!
> Or maybe you walked faster or the bus driver was in a hurry?
> If you could let me know the secret so I can turn the clock back a few weeks that would be great!




ohh no buses, i dont like em. don't like public transport I prefer to walk . 
used to cycle but was causing damage and pain so i had to recycle my bicycle lol. 

just change the calendar back, worth a try!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ohh no buses, i dont like em. don't like public transport I prefer to walk .
> used to cycle but was causing damage and pain so i had to recycle my bicycle lol.
> 
> just change the calendar back, worth a try!!


Good idea but don't think that would wash with the headmaster if I turned up a month late for school!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good idea but don't think that would wash with the headmaster if I turned up a month late for school!



true, you'd get detention lol. we could write you a note?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> true, you'd get detention lol. we could write you a note?


Great thanks - make it a ransom note and we could share out the proceeds.
Mind you they may not pay up.
Maybe if you threatened to send me back they'd pay you to keep me!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Good morning, to you, the birds, are chirping.... KAH KARHH KA KAH KA


That sounds like a crow or a magpie.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.
> 
> Did you really go out for a run, or were you joking? I would have gone out for a walk had it not been too hot, with temp reaching 40 degrees C which is dangerous.


No Gillian I've never been a runner - unless someone was chasing me or I missed a bus.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> No Gillian I've never been a runner - unless someone was chasing me or I missed a bus.


Hi Lyn, I just sent you a PM, in answer to yours.

You don't seem to like sports, do you? I love it, I have ever since I was at school. It is good for you on the long run, so why don't you go out for walks?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, I just sent you a PM, in answer to yours.
> 
> You don't seem to like sports, do you? I love it, I have ever since I was at school. It is good for you on the long run, so why don't you go out for walks?


I do quite a lot of outdoors stuff. Love walking especially up our mountains also cycle a fair bit, swimming, I do outdoor pursuits in school end end up canoeing, climbing, caving surfing, so do quite a bit. Just never been a runner - weak ankles I think. I used to play a lot of squash when I was younger too.
I don't like watching sports apart from rugby and tennis. I get bored,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> they are AMAZING chocolate in chocolate with chocolate ontop
> 
> Oh and.... I forgot to share.
> Sorry boss


meanie, mean, meanie


----------



## johnandjade

ok so i need food before going into work, and there is a pub on way.... tee tee hee


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I hate that, it feels a huge movement, but other people can barely notice it.


Thought you were winking at me for some strange reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope she's bright and not one of those students who 'get on the teacher's nerves,' if so I may put it.


She's Korean, a friend as well as a student and, in typical Korean fashion, is quite serious and very intelligent.
Nice person, excellent student.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's Korean, a friend as well as a student and, in typical Korean fashion, is quite serious and very intelligent.
> Nice person, excellent student.




i can count to 10 in korean lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi ho, hi ho, im off to physio... she makes stretch and bones she manipulates, hi ho. hi ho, hi ho hi ho!


Hi ho.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the jacket has just come off!! might even have to get sun specks on?!
> 
> jade just text me there... i was trying to stangle her in my sleep :/ woopsee lol


Slightly worrying look into the subconscious.
Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok so i need food before going into work, and there is a pub on way.... tee tee hee


On, the classic liquid lunch.
I miss those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thought you were winking at me for some strange reason


I sometimes get it in both eyes at once.
Blinking annoying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can count to 10 in korean lol


I can't and I've been there.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i can count to 10 in korean lol


That must come in handy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On, the classic liquid lunch.
> I miss those.



cheers boss, to your health 




it's breakfast lol. gammon,egg and chips ordered. fell like a kid skipping school lol, should be working just now... the mischief continues


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i can count to 10 in korean lol


Go ahead and do so!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That must come in handy.




used to do tae knon do, we had to learn lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> cheers boss, to your health
> 
> View attachment 144441
> 
> 
> it's breakfast lol. gammon,egg and chips ordered. fell like a kid skipping school lol, should be working just now... the mischief continues


There's lovely! I had gammon and pineapple last week in a pub it was beautiful.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> used to do tae knon do, we had to learn lol


You had to? Why? if I may ask.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> used to do tae knon do, we had to learn lol


Ahh! Was going to ask how you came to learn it. Makes sense now!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Go ahead and do so!




excuse spelling...

hana, dool, set, net, tas, yas, illgop, yodel, ahop, yaool 


at least that's what they taught us lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's Korean, a friend as well as a student and, in typical Korean fashion, is quite serious and very intelligent.
> Nice person, excellent student.


Adam, did you receive my PM? Appreciate your answer asap, thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I sometimes get it in both eyes at once.
> Blinking annoying.


Must look like your hazard warning lights are on!

It is annoying and as you said - feels worse than it is.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> excuse spelling...
> 
> hana, dool, set, net, tas, yas, illgop, yodel, ahop, yaool
> 
> 
> at least that's what they taught us lol


Well that's easy for you to say....


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> excuse spelling...
> 
> hana, dool, set, net, tas, yas, illgop, yodel, ahop, yaool
> 
> 
> at least that's what they taught us lol


Not only spelling....what of your pronunciation.....hahaha!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> You had to? Why? if I may ask.




we had to lean the korean for attacks etc for the gradings. 2away from black belt and i chucked it  dont half regret it now


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Not only spelling....what of your pronunciation.....hahaha!!




im bad enough with English! lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we had to lean the korean for attacks etc for the gradings. 2away from black belt and i chucked it  dont half regret it now


So you kicked the habit.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> So you kicked the habit.



gave it the chop


----------



## johnandjade

to have another pint or not... hmmm


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im bad enough with English! lol


I bet you've spelt them as they sound - so that's good.
Languages are always easier if they are spelt phonetically.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gave it the chop


Threw away your chances


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to have another pint or not... hmmm


make it half - don't forget work!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I bet you've spelt them as they sound - so that's good.
> Languages are always easier if they are spelt phonetically.




I actually got a 1 in my English exams! god knows how lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I actually got a 1 in my English exams! god knows how lol


Yes I got a 1 - or it could have been an I for illegible!


----------



## johnandjade

why is it that i cant tie a aheepshank knot but my headphones can!! grrr


----------



## Lyn W

I've got to go! Lots to do, phone calls to make.
Wish I had someone to do stuff for me.
I knew I should have got married when I had the chance - or had children.
Wonder if it's a good enough reason to give for wanting to adopt?
Wonder if I can borrow my niece?
Anyway enjoy your meal John - makes me feel hungry just thinking if it.
See you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheers boss, to your health
> 
> View attachment 144441
> 
> 
> it's breakfast lol. gammon,egg and chips ordered. fell like a kid skipping school lol, should be working just now... the mischief continues


With a pineapple ring.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With a pineapple ring.



pic loaded up on web view on phone,but not app. here we go again lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> excuse spelling...
> 
> hana, dool, set, net, tas, yas, illgop, yodel, ahop, yaool
> 
> 
> at least that's what they taught us lol


Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, did you receive my PM? Appreciate your answer asap, thank you.


Sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must look like your hazard warning lights are on!
> 
> It is annoying and as you said - feels worse than it is.


No, the hazard warning light is strapped to the top of my head, silly!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sent.


Received it and answered, many thanks


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im bad enough with English! lol


Ask our 'Big Boss' to give you private lessons in English language...lol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got to go! Lots to do, phone calls to make.
> Wish I had someone to do stuff for me.
> I knew I should have got married when I had the chance - or had children.
> Wonder if it's a good enough reason to give for wanting to adopt?
> Wonder if I can borrow my niece?
> Anyway enjoy your meal John - makes me feel hungry just thinking if it.
> See you all later.


I have servants and slaves and wifey.
Tidgy not much use though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Ask our 'Big Boss' to give you private lessons in English language...lol!


I'm cheap, too.
In many ways.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm cheap, too.
> In many ways.




but have a wealth of knowledge


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheers boss, to your health
> 
> View attachment 144441
> 
> 
> it's breakfast lol. gammon,egg and chips ordered. fell like a kid skipping school lol, should be working just now... the mischief continues


Cheers, my friend.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> why is it that i cant tie a aheepshank knot but my headphones can!! grrr


They made a film about a man who couldn't tie those but learnt how to
It was called 'The Sheepshank Redemption'


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> but have a wealth of knowledge


Oh YES! And a lot of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> They made a film about a man who couldn't tie those but learnt how to
> It was called 'The Sheepshank Redemption'


...........and another about a man who was saved from eating a piece of pig meat
'The Hamshank Redemption'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> why is it that i cant tie a aheepshank knot but my headphones can!! grrr


Do I know how to tie them? A frayed knot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They made a film about a man who couldn't tie those but learnt how to
> It was called 'The Sheepshank Redemption'


Nothing wrong with a bit of sheepshanking , as we used to say in Wales.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh YES! And a lot of it.


I'm full of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of sheepshanking , as we used to say in Wales.


Were you a natural or did someone have to show you the ropes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Were you a natural or did someone have to show you the ropes?


It was my granny, knot my granddad.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was my granny, knot my granddad.



I was going to say that you son of a hitch!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I was going to say that you son of a hitch!


Sorry that may not be acceptable for this thread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry that may not be acceptable for this thread.


Quickly change it to hitchhiker.
Who noose? You might get away with it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quickly change it to hitchhiker.
> Who noose? You might get away with it.


You're round the bend!
I recoil from your humour
You deserve a French whipping!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ahemp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ugandan people eat the most bananas, about 500 a year each. 
Iceland eat the most out of Western countries.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahemp.


Yes you're quite loopy!
Though if you sold your jokes some people would bight your hand off for them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just stringing you along.
But I'm being reefered to a specialist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popping out for a bit.
Looking for a lass oo'll sell me some kippers.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popping out for a bit.
> Looking for a lass oo'll sell me some kippers.


See you later.


----------



## meech008

Morning all!


----------



## johnandjade

... never the twine shall meet


----------



## johnandjade

gotta love the shuffle function on ipod


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> gotta love the shuffle function on ipod
> View attachment 144468


I heard it....I heard it


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> gotta love the shuffle function on ipod
> View attachment 144468



What are the two most diametrically opposed songs you have on your iPod?


----------



## johnandjade

cracks open a brew and calls for fluffy....


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> What are the two most diametrically opposed songs you have on your iPod?




hmmm, now you're asking! pantera is prob one extreme and at the other, sinatra. only thing i don't listen to is the girlfriend lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Michelle.
Be careful there's milk all over the floor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cracks open a brew and calls for fluffy....


Don't give fluffy beer!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't give fluffy beer!




think fluffy needs so peptobismall ! how are we sir? leason go well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think fluffy needs so peptobismall ! how are we sir? leason go well?


Yep, great, she's a nice, clever young lady. 
Then I had some bonding time with Tidgy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popping out for a bit.
> Looking for a lass oo'll sell me some kippers.


Sorry I had to dash away - phone call then had to go out.
I was going to suggest you try Windsor, but never mind!
Will just catch up a mo.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gotta love the shuffle function on ipod
> View attachment 144468


I love their Bad Moon Rising


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Welcome back, Lyn, just returned myself.
It's been quiet this afternoon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, great, she's a nice, clever young lady.
> Then I had some bonding time with Tidgy.


it as me you were talking ropes with!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> it as me you were talking ropes with!


Yeah, i got confused.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What are the two most diametrically opposed songs you have on your iPod?


I don't have an ipod - my cd Walkman still going strong - but my cd collection ranges from Classical/opera to Sexpistols with lots of diverse music in between. A nice in between genre one I have is Malcolm McLaren's Fans album


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why did Genghis Khan never fight against the Sami people ? (that we know as the Lapps)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why did Genghis Khan never fight against the Sami people ? (that we know as the Lapps)


I know this they kept hiding from him.
They realised if they wore all white they wouldn't be seen!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @kirsty Johnston
> We have a beluga whale stuck in here that needs releasing in the Atlantic, if you can manage it.


Aww I love whales. I'm not too sure I would be able to lift it though... Could you help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't have an ipod - my cd Walkman still going strong - but my cd collection ranges from Classical/opera to Sexpistols with lots of diverse music in between. A nice in between genre one I have is Malcolm McLaren's Fans album


Not heard that before.
Quite bizarre.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know this they kept hiding from him.
> They realised if they wore all white they wouldn't be seen!


Indeed this is true.
In fact they hid from everyone, they have never fought against anyone, just run away and hide most effectively.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I don't have an ipod - my cd Walkman still going strong - but my cd collection ranges from Classical/opera to Sexpistols with lots of diverse music in between. A nice in between genre one I have is Malcolm McLaren's Fans album


None of my friends like the music I enjoy.
I love bands like led Zeppelin, ac/dc and iron maiden - in my opinion it's real music but my friends can't seem to see past lady gaga for some reason :s


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww I love whales. I'm not too sure I would be able to lift it though... Could you help?


Thanks, Kirsty, but Lyn managed to get him home safe and sound.
Not sure quite how she was able to do so, I think one shouldn't ask.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Kirsty, but Lyn managed to get him home safe and sound.
> Not sure quite how she was able to do so, I think one shouldn't ask.


I see. Thanks lyn


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> None of my friends like the music I enjoy.
> I love bands like led Zeppelin, ac/dc and iron maiden - in my opinion it's real music but my friends can't seem to see past lady gaga for some reason :s


A lady with good taste!
I would love to have seen Led Zep live and keep hoping they will do something again. The 4 of them are still going strong in their own right though,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> None of my friends like the music I enjoy.
> I love bands like led Zeppelin, ac/dc and iron maiden - in my opinion it's real music but my friends can't seem to see past lady gaga for some reason :s


I love some of that stuff, too.
And a bit of Lady Gaga, too.
Bits of all sorts really.
i'm fine, a nice day, and you ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not heard that before.
> Quite bizarre.


The whole album mixes pieces of opera with R&B etc. The Madam Butterfly one is good too.
I love Carmen - saw it in the Albert Hall a few years ago.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> A lady with good taste!
> I would love to have seen Led Zep live and keep hoping they will do something again. The 4 of them are still going strong in their own right though,


That should be 3 of them are still going strong!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> A lady with good taste!
> I would love to have seen Led Zep live and keep hoping they will do something again. The 4 of them are still going strong in their own right though,


I totally agree! Actually went to go and see ac/dc in Glasgow in June - they were amazing and I had a brilliant night!
Now Bruce Dickinson is in recovery I'm hoping iron maiden do a tour next year and come to somewhere in the UK so I can go see them
last I heard Jimmy page was doing something with Bollywood music? So he may make an appearance at some point - fingers crossed!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Kirsty, but Lyn managed to get him home safe and sound.
> Not sure quite how she was able to do so, I think one shouldn't ask.


It's easy to get 2 whales in my car!
Over a Severn Bridge!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> A lady with good taste!
> I would love to have seen Led Zep live and keep hoping they will do something again. The 4 of them are still going strong in their own right though,


And you clearly have good taste as well lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The whole album mixes pieces of opera with R&B etc. The Madam Butterfly one is good too.
> I love Carmen - saw it in the Albert Hall a few years ago.


I love Carmen, too.
And Malcolm McCarmen.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love some of that stuff, too.
> And a bit of Lady Gaga, too.
> Bits of all sorts really.
> i'm fine, a nice day, and you ?


I can listen to pop stuff but quickly grow bored with it. 
I'm glad you've had a nice day 
How's Tidgy and wifey?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I totally agree! Actually went to go and see ac/dc in Glasgow in June - they were amazing and I had a brilliant night!
> Now Bruce Dickinson is in recovery I'm hoping iron maiden do a tour next year and come to somewhere in the UK so I can go see them
> last I heard Jimmy page was doing something with Bollywood music? So he may make an appearance at some point - fingers crossed!


Robert Plant has done all sorts. He has/used to have a house in Wales and has often been seen frequenting a pub in Monmouth apparently. 
They both did an album called No Quarter a while back which I believe they actually recorded in Morocco - were you a backing singer Adam?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It's easy to get 2 whales in my car!
> Over a Severn Bridge!


Oh yeah sounds dead easy  lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I can listen to pop stuff but quickly grow bored with it.
> I'm glad you've had a nice day
> How's Tidgy and wifey?


Both currently asleep.
Too much time in the sun, but they're both fine and happy thanks.
Did beastie manage some sun today ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Robert Plant has done all sorts. He has/used to have a house in Wales and has often been seen frequenting a pub in Monmouth apparently.
> They both did an album called No Quarter a while back which I believe they actually recorded in Morocco - were you a backing singer Adam?


No quarter is a brilliant song - my fiancé loves it. 
Good point - were you there @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Robert Plant has done all sorts. He has/used to have a house in Wales and has often been seen frequenting a pub in Monmouth apparently.
> They both did an album called No Quarter a while back which I believe they actually recorded in Morocco - were you a backing singer Adam?


I used to do a bit of singing, but nothing professional.
Now the lungs have gone, so I was just a backing dancer on that album.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both currently asleep.
> Too much time in the sun, but they're both fine and happy thanks.
> Did beastie manage some sun today ?


It has poured down here all day and been dark and dismal! Lola went to bed at 2!
I just got him up to make sure he was ok and gave him a soak.
He's had his supper and gone again!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both currently asleep.
> Too much time in the sun, but they're both fine and happy thanks.
> Did beastie manage some sun today ?


He did indeed. I was at my work all day but my fiancé let him outside to play. Unfortunately it was raining by the time I finished this evening so beastie was out cold in his hide so didn't get to see him 
He needs a bath as well - hasn't had one since Monday morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> No quarter is a brilliant song - my fiancé loves it.
> Good point - were you there @Tidgy's Dad


I was in Morocco, but not aware of that.
U2 record here as well, but I've not seen them about.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It has poured down here all day and been dark and dismal! Lola went to bed at 2!
> I just got him up to make sure he was ok and gave him a soak.
> He's had his supper and gone again!


Adam mentioned your a teacher - do you teach primary or secondary? Schools went back today where I am so traffic was pretty busy this morning. When are you due back?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both currently asleep.
> Too much time in the sun, but they're both fine and happy thanks.
> Did beastie manage some sun today ?


That's great - glad they are both doing well


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was in Morocco, but not aware of that.
> U2 record here as well, but I've not seen them about.


RP has an album called 66 to Timbuktu which I love as well and his work with Alison Krauss - he can do no wrong!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam mentioned your a teacher - do you teach primary or secondary? Schools went back today where I am so traffic was pretty busy this morning. When are you due back?


I'm in a special needs unit attached to a comp. We go back a week Monday. Dreading it! I cannot believe how quickly this holiday has gone!
I think your schools finish before us.


----------



## meech008

Last Wednesday at mary immaculate! Can't wait till Friday


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Last Wednesday at mary immaculate! Can't wait till Friday


Only 2 more days to go!
Do you know where you have to go next?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Last Wednesday at mary immaculate! Can't wait till Friday


it'll soon pass.
(hopefully!)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I'm in a special needs unit attached to a comp. We go back a week Monday. Dreading it! I cannot believe how quickly this holiday has gone!
> I think your schools finish before us.


Yeah I think your right 
It must be really difficult going back after the summer holidays - my friends a teacher and she text me saying she was going for a lie down because she's really tired after her 1st day back of teaching! Once you get back in to the swing of things it'll be much better!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah I think your right
> It must be really difficult going back after the summer holidays - my friends a teacher and she text me saying she was going for a lie down because she's really tired after her 1st day back of teaching! Once you get back in to the swing of things it'll be much better!


It's really hard going back after a weekend!
I may finish full time at Xmas - waiting to see how all the changes we are going back to will affect me!
Will probably just do some supply after that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's really hard going back after a weekend!
> I may finish full time at Xmas - waiting to see how all the changes we are going back to will affect me!
> Will probably just do some supply after that.


You can supply ants, slugs and jellyfish to The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can supply ants, slugs and jellyfish to The Cold Dark Room.


You name it - I'll supply it!


----------



## Lyn W

....within reason!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You name it - I'll supply it!


Cheeeeeeeese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeeeeeeese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup I can do cheese runs - or is it that actress who does it - Jane Fondue?


----------



## johnandjade

oooo, we might have a rescue tort! someone from jades works neighbours... russian that's pretty much abandoned in a cage in garden by sounds of things


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup I can do cheese runs - or is it that actress who does it - Jane Fondue?


No, silly, it's Stilton John.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oooo, we might have a rescue tort! someone from jades works neighbours... russian that's pretty much abandoned in a cage in garden by sounds of things


What a shame! Would you be able to set up for another?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oooo, we might have a rescue tort! someone from jades works neighbours... russian that's pretty much abandoned in a cage in garden by sounds of things


well, go get!
But don't forget quarantine. 
Good luck.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, silly, it's Stilton John.


Sure it's not that singer Brieanna?


----------



## Lyn W

........or that other one Christina Agruyerela?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ........or that other one Christina Agruyerela?


Or the jockey Red Leicester Piggot. ?
Or Wensleydale Winton ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or the jockey Red Leicester Piggot. ?
> Or Wensleydale Winton ?


Maybe it was Chevre Chase


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe it was Chevre Chase


Whoopi Goudaberg.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Feta complis?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Babybella Rossellini ?


----------



## Lyn W

...or Blenda Blethyn


----------



## Lyn W

..Brin Terfyl?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good grief !
We could be here all night going through thousands of cheeses alphabetically !
You can do the supplying, Lyn, I don't want too many cheesy celebrities in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good grief !
> We could be here all night going through thousands of cheeses alphabetically !
> You can do the supplying, Lyn, I don't want too many cheesy celebrities in here.


Glad you called a halt 'cos I was going to!
Going to do myself a jacket potato with cheese and beans now.
All this talk of food has made me hungry!
See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Glad you called a halt 'cos I was going to!
> Going to do myself a jacket potato with cheese and beans now.
> All this talk of food has made me hungry!
> See you later!


Yuuuummmyyyyyyy.
And cheese mention too.
Enjoy.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Only 2 more days to go!
> Do you know where you have to go next?


I do! It's another hospital but during the daytime. It's in Kilmarnock which is SEVENTY FOUR miles away from my house lol thankfully I'm partnered with someone and we agreed to carpool


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What a shame! Would you be able to set up for another?




yip  space in the mancave!lol. just about to start a new build for fido too was thinking could make a double decker viv type idea. jades going to drop the hint tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> well, go get!
> But don't forget quarantine.
> Good luck.



really hope the people will be willing to let us take it, sounds like its not cared for at all


----------



## johnandjade

of to bed now, fell asleep on sofa again there lol. you all have a good night and wont see you all tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for us


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> really hope the people will be willing to let us take it, sounds like its not cared for at all


Aww that's so nice! I hope you get it as well John. It's so horrible how people care for their pets  
The little guy deserves a good home!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yip  space in the mancave!lol. just about to start a new build for fido too was thinking could make a double decker viv type idea. jades going to drop the hint tomorrow


Depends how old/big it is. may be too big for viv - unless its massive!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> of to bed now, fell asleep on sofa again there lol. you all have a good night and wont see you all tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for us


Night night John.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I do! It's another hospital but during the daytime. It's in Kilmarnock which is SEVENTY FOUR miles away from my house lol thankfully I'm partnered with someone and we agreed to carpool


I think you'll find Kilmarnock is a bit further away than that! Maybe you could stay with Kirsty or John to save you travelling to Scotland everyday!


----------



## Lyn W

Film on 4 is showing that one about the ready meal they are selling in Aldi in Houston tonight.....

.................The Texas Chain Store Mousakka!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I think you'll find Kilmarnock is a bit further away than that! Maybe you could stay with Kirsty or John to save you travelling to Scotland everyday!


I didn't know they had one in Scotland too!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I didn't know they had one in Scotland too!


Oh yes, chances are the US one is named after it A lot of US places have the same name as UK e.g we've a Birmngham and a Boston there's lots more.


----------



## Lyn W

This ad always makes me smile


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> I didn't know they had one in Scotland too!


Yeah. Kilmarnock is actually Gaelic (the old Scottish language that nobody can speak lol!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I do! It's another hospital but during the daytime. It's in Kilmarnock which is SEVENTY FOUR miles away from my house lol thankfully I'm partnered with someone and we agreed to carpool


Wow!
That's quite some way to travel to work.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, for people the leaves so maybe stems ok, but I definitely wouldn't feed any part of potatoes or onions myself, potatoes are too starchy for one thing and onions are toxic, but it may take time for the levels to build in my opinion. I've seen people feed them too and some sites say no toxic, others say ok.


Do you know if beets are okay?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> of to bed now, fell asleep on sofa again there lol. you all have a good night and wont see you all tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for us


Night, John and all the very best of luck with the tortoise.
We know you'll give it a much better home.


----------



## Lyn W

Angel Carrion said:


> Do you know if beets are okay?


I think the leaves are in moderation.
Have you checked www.thetortoiseforum.org.uk?


----------



## Angel Carrion

Lyn W said:


> I think the leaves are in moderation.
> Have you checked www.thetortoiseforum.org.uk?


You know, I use that site all the time for various plants and such, but didn't even think about using it for the beets. Thank you, and I'm sorry for being dense, haha!!


----------



## Lyn W

Angel Carrion said:


> You know, I use that site all the time for various plants and such, but didn't even think about using it for the beets. Thank you, and I'm sorry for being dense, haha!!


No probs I think you may have to do a search to find it - I can't remember if it was beetroot or raddish I couldn't find in the database


----------



## Angel Carrion

Lyn W said:


> No probs I think you may have to do a search to find it - I can't remember if it was beetroot or raddish I couldn't find in the database


I'll do a search for both and let you know 
By the by, it's thetortoisetable.org.uk , not thetortoiseforum.org.uk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Do you know if beets are okay?


Evening, Angel.
Grab a coffee and an armadillo.
Good to see you if it were possible in the Dark.
I f you mean beetroot ,I understand leaves are okay in small amounts and Tidgy eats them occasionally.
The actual beet I think is a bad idea, I think they're unhealthy, if not actually poisonous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think the leaves are in moderation.
> Have you checked www.thetortoiseforum.org.uk?


TTT is massively over-cautious, but I think probably right with this.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Angel.
> Grab a coffee and an armadillo.
> Good to see you if it were possible in the Dark.
> I f you mean beetroot ,I understand leaves are okay in small amounts and Tidgy eats them occasionally.
> The actual beet I think is a bad idea, I think they're unhealthy, if not actually poisonous.













*Common name* : Beetroot (Beet, Table Beet, Garden Beet, Red Beet, Golden Beet)
*Latin name* : _Beta vulgaris_
*Family name* : Amaranthaceae (formerly Chenopodiaceae)

Although the leaves of *beet*root are not toxic, they do contain a high level of oxalic acid, so leaves and flowers should only be offered to your tortoise in small quantities and only very occasionally. It is also important to ensure that your tortoise is fully hydrated before offering. Never feed the *beet* itself (the root).

This is what the tortoise table says. The reason I had asked is because my friend gave me some beets for the turtles. Oh well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No probs I think you may have to do a search to find it - I can't remember if it was beetroot or raddish I couldn't find in the database


Probably radish, as it's spelled with 1 d! 
It's the same, leaves okay and Tidgy is allowed a little, but tuber possibly bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> *Common name* : Beetroot (Beet, Table Beet, Garden Beet, Red Beet, Golden Beet)
> *Latin name* : _Beta vulgaris_
> *Family name* : Amaranthaceae (formerly Chenopodiaceae)
> 
> Although the leaves of *beet*root are not toxic, they do contain a high level of oxalic acid, so leaves and flowers should only be offered to your tortoise in small quantities and only very occasionally. It is also important to ensure that your tortoise is fully hydrated before offering. Never feed the *beet* itself (the root).
> 
> This is what the tortoise table says. The reason I had asked is because my friend gave me some beets for the turtles. Oh well.


Bit of leaf good.
Beet bad.
yeah, that's right


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably radish, as it's spelled with 1 d!
> It's the same, leaves okay and Tidgy is allowed a little, but tuber possibly bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a search for both and let you know
> By the by, it's thetortoisetable.org.uk , not thetortoiseforum.org.uk


Blimey I am making mistakes tonight - think I need an early night as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey I am making mistakes tonight - think I need an early night as well!


Couple of nights ago, I was doing the same.
Everything I was typing was nonsensical gibberish instead of just gibberish, so i went to bed early.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couple of nights ago, I was doing the same.
> Everything I was typing was nonsensical gibberish instead of just gibberish, so i went to bed early.


I was up before 5.30 this morning so it has been along day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was up before 5.30 this morning so it has been along day!


Not long after I went to bed !


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes, chances are the US one is named after it A lot of US places have the same name as UK e.g we've a Birmngham and a Boston there's lots more.


That's really cool! I've always wanted to visit the UK


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> That's quite some way to travel to work.


It is! We have to go 3 days a week so that's 444 miles a week! Crazy I could go to the site I'm at now for six more months at that mileage


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's really cool! I've always wanted to visit the UK


We all ought to swap over for a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is! We have to go 3 days a week so that's 444 miles a week! Crazy I could go to the site I'm at now for six more months at that mileage


Do they pay for petrol (gas) ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We all ought to swap over for a week.


I think it would be a huge culture shock for me. I'd love it


----------



## meech008

It wouldn't let me reply to your post Adam, but no. They don't pay for gas. They do pay for a lot though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It wouldn't let me reply to your post Adam, but no. They don't pay for gas. They do pay for a lot though


How odd it didn't let you reply. 
Yes, i think the UK's pretty different to the USA, more than most people think, though I've never been to America.
Europe even more different and Morocco another world, everything's wonderfully different and strange to begin.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It is! We have to go 3 days a week so that's 444 miles a week! Crazy I could go to the site I'm at now for six more months at that mileage


Will you be able to claim the mileage costs back?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Will you be able to claim the mileage costs back?


Snap !


----------



## Lyn W

Right - I'm off to bed now.
Have fun and see you tomorrow!
Goodnight all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Snap !


Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right - I'm off to bed now.
> Have fun and see you tomorrow!
> Goodnight all!


Sleep well.
At least you've got no whales to transport tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What colour was the sky according to the ancient Greeks ?


----------



## Angel Carrion

Lyn W said:


> No probs I think you may have to do a search to find it - I can't remember if it was beetroot or raddish I couldn't find in the database













*Common name* : Radish
*Latin name* : _Raphanus sativus_
*Family name* : Brassicaceae

As a member of the Brassica family, Radish leaves should be fed in moderation, because all members of this family contain glusinolates (goitrogenic glycosides) which can interfere with thyroid function and possibly cause kidney and liver damage if fed as a major part of the diet (but small quantities should be fine). 

Do not feed the radish root, as this is very high in glusinolates and also carbohydrates.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Gouda n'ya


----------



## meech008

Anyone still here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Anyone still here?


Hi, Michelle.
Very quiet tonight and as it's half past four, I'm off to bed in just a moment.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> why should you never insult an italian waiter????
> 
> ... because he'll beat the focaccia:/


Good morning. 

That's a nice one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Michelle,
Night night Grandpa,
Night night Angel,
Night night Tina.
Night night anyone else still out there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning.
> 
> That's a nice one.


Good morning and goodnight, Gillian, just off to bed.
Catch you later, I hope.
Say hi to Oli, (Tidgy's still asleep, of course).
Hope you slept well.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Michelle,
> Night night Grandpa,
> Night night Angel,
> Night night Tina.
> Night night anyone else still out there.


Night!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Anyone still here?


I am! Good morning, hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is Thursday, even here in The Cold Dark Room.
Tonight, I travel north to the land of Tangerines.
Night all.
Morning all.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning and goodnight, Gillian, just off to bed.
> Catch you later, I hope.
> Say hi to Oli, (Tidgy's still asleep, of course).
> Hope you slept well.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

So you too are wide awake. Oli is fast asleep, but I wonder who he's dreaming of.

Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli, whether he's dreaming of her or not.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning everyone at CDR. Hope you are all well


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle.
> Very quiet tonight and as it's half past four, I'm off to bed in just a moment.


Hope you slept well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you slept well.


Hey girl, how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all! running late but looking great hope we are all well, weekend is in sight woo hoo!

jades going to drop the hint to her friend today about us taking her friends tort. I really hope we can save it, weather is turning here and doubt it would survive the winter 


what do you call a guy who has a bird on his head??? ....cliff


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey girl, how are you?


Hello Ken. Glad to hear from you. Am fine, how are you today? Hope you are well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

"Gillian Moore, post: 1175973, member: 44714"]Hello Gillian. Am fine, how are you today? Hope you are well.will we speak tomorrow sometime maybe?


----------



## johnandjade

glad to see your back on the horse cowboy


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> glad to see your back on the horse cowboy


Oh yes, we are all glad he's back.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is Thursday, even here in The Cold Dark Room.
> Tonight, I travel north to the land of Tangerines.
> Night all.
> Morning all.


Good morning BIG BOSS. You don't seem to be around. That busy?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes, we are all glad he's back.




yeeee haaawww   hows miss gillian today?


----------



## Gillian M

Were is everyone? There seems to be _NOBODY _around!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> yeeee haaawww   hows miss gillian today?


Hello! Am so-so: I've been up since 4am! Am exhausted and waiting for sleep. How are you? Hope you are fine.

We're the only two around, it seems.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello! Am so-so: I've been up since 4am! Am exhausted and waiting for sleep. How are you? Hope you are fine.
> 
> We're the only two around, it seems.




i had a ruff night too, but coffee is a god send . any plans today then??


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i had a ruff night too, but coffee is a god send . any plans today then??


Hi! Glad to hear from you. 

I'm still waiting for......*sleep *that just will not come. A little before sunset I'm planning to take Oli out for a 'walk' hoping things will change in his very bad mood. What are you up to?


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> I am! Good morning, hope you are well.


Hi! Sorry I didn't get your post, I fell asleep hard


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Glad to hear from you.
> 
> I'm still waiting for......*sleep *that just will not come. A little before sunset I'm planning to take Oli out for a 'walk' hoping things will change in his very bad mood. What are you up to?




stuck in work, having a great day  we'r 2men down and one thats here is steaming! I don't mean hungover, i mean properly still drunk! so guess whos got to pick up the slack lol


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!




good morning, how are we today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Michelle
Morning, John
Morning, Gillian.
Morning all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stuck in work, having a great day  we'r 2men down and one thats here is steaming! I don't mean hungover, i mean properly still drunk! so guess whos got to pick up the slack lol


Hello, John my friend.
Any post this morning ?
I've been rather busy preparing for my trip.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good morning, how are we today?


Pretty well, enjoying a breakfast of corned beef hash with some eggs  sorry you're having a rough day!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, John my friend.
> Any post this morning ?
> I've been rather busy preparing for my trip.




there was a 'sorry we missed you' card, perhaps we missed the rest of the dr pepper delivery:/ 

hope the preparations are going well


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Pretty well, enjoying a breakfast of corned beef hash with some eggs  sorry you're having a rough day!



ach its not the first time and won't be the last lol. lunch time here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pretty well, enjoying a breakfast of corned beef hash with some eggs  sorry you're having a rough day!


Corned beef hash!
Yuuuuummmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there was a 'sorry we missed you' card, perhaps we missed the rest of the dr pepper delivery:/
> 
> hope the preparations are going well


Just spent half an hour trying to get out a piece of leaf that had got stuck to the top of Tidgy's mouth.
Not choking her, but irritating so she kept rubbing her face and opening and closing her mouth and sticking her lovely tongue out.
She's okay now, thankfully.
Silly girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And she peed on my clean white trousers!
Doh!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Corned beef hash!
> Yuuuuummmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


It was tasty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was tasty!


Good!
Love corned beef hash, used to make it myself before I got kitchen lazy.


----------



## johnandjade

jade said to her friend we are willing to rescue that tort, should hopefully know this weekend!! said we can provide references if they are in doubt (wink wink nudge nudge)


----------



## spud's_mum

Finally pulled out that tooth that was in my gum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade said to her friend we are willing to rescue that tort, should hopefully know this weekend!! said we can provide references if they are in doubt (wink wink nudge nudge)


Say no more, say no more!
Really hoping you get him.(or her?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finally pulled out that tooth that was in my gum.


Don't forget the tooth fairy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Say no more, say no more!
> Really hoping you get him.(or her?)




not sure of sex or age, just know it needs a rescue. its sad to picture it stuck out in the cold in a rabbit hutch  already started homework on russians, im hopfull


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> It is! We have to go 3 days a week so that's 444 miles a week! Crazy I could go to the site I'm at now for six more months at that mileage



Hard to say without knowing the specifics but you might be able to write off the mileage.


----------



## jaizei

I think I've been good

A compromise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not sure of sex or age, just know it needs a rescue. its sad to picture it stuck out in the cold in a rabbit hutch  already started homework on russians, im hopfull


Remember they are the champion climbers, diggers and escape artists of the tortoise world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think I've been good
> 
> A compromise


Definitely good.
Cheetos and mozzarella.
Points. 
Your Cheetos and our Cheetos have the same packaging but look different inside.
Interesting. 
Yuuuummmyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Remember they are the champion climbers, diggers and escape artists of the tortoise world.




yip, read alot on here about them escaping.... im thinkin calling it huduni or rasputin lol... naming it before we know if we got it lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, read alot on here about them escaping.... im thinkin calling it huduni or rasputin lol... naming it before we know if we got it lol


How about Franz von Werra 'The One Who Got Away' ?


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Hard to say without knowing the specifics but you might be able to write off the mileage.


I think you're right actually. I'll have to look at that


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> yip, read alot on here about them escaping.... im thinkin calling it huduni or rasputin lol... naming it before we know if we got it lol


Our Russian is a top notch escape artist. He loves to do everything he's not supposed to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Our Russian is a top notch escape artist. He loves to do everything he's not supposed to.


I think they all like to do things they're not supposed to do.
Tidgy is expert at that.


----------



## johnandjade

asked if we can get pics, if they won't let it go we can at least try improve conditions by offering advice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> asked if we can get pics, if they won't let it go we can at least try improve conditions by offering advice


Well, you'll have to be very careful.
Some people don't take kindly to good advice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you'll have to be very careful.
> Some people don't take kindly to good advice.


Me for a start.


----------



## johnandjade

only an hr to go, im ready to collapse now lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only an hr to go, im ready to collapse now lol


Soon be over.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soon be over.




nearly beer time, eyes on the prize lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nearly beer time, eyes on the prize lol


No beer for me. 
If I drink this evening, i'll not manage the 6 hour journey to Tangier with only one loo break.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No beer for me.
> If I drink this evening, i'll not manage the 6 hour journey to Tangier with only one loo break.


It's always beer time !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's always beer time !


Perhaps I could carry a couple of empty plastic bottles........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy wants to go out for a bit, so I shall tag along.
See you all later.


----------



## johnandjade

FREEDOM  refreshment time


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Good evening all!


----------



## johnandjade

good evening


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello everyone and good bye.
I haven't forgotten the room or the good folks inside.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello everyone and good bye.
> I haven't forgotten the room or the good folks inside.




hope you're keeping well


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


It's 'Good Evening' here. How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

i dont know if time applies in here? its kind of like the twilight zone lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> It's 'Good Evening' here. How are you?


Good evening
I'm good. How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i dont know if time applies in here? its kind of like the twilight zone lol


What about the *DARK *in that CDR?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> What about the *DARK *in that CDR?




maybe we should have a paint fight with glow it the dark paint? lol


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening
> I'm good. How are you?


Glad to hear you are well.

Am so-so:Oli is giving me a lot of trouble. I posted a thread called: 'My Tort Refuses To Move' today. He sits in a corner hours and hours and does not move one single mm for hours! (Have you read the thread)?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy wants to go out for a bit, so I shall tag along.
> See you all later.


Just wanted to wish you and Wifey a good trip to Gibraltar, Adam,
in case I don't catch you later.
Hope you have a lovely few days monkeying around!
Have fun and take care.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not sure of sex or age, just know it needs a rescue.


Wow you really are prepared to do anything to rescue It!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wow you really are prepared to do anything to rescue It!




yip! jades friend lives next to the people who have it, and she has to feed it! i think that says it all


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And she peed on my clean white trousers!
> Doh!!!!


I think she knows you are leaving her for a few days.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy wants to go out for a bit, so I shall tag along.
> See you all later.


 Good evening, hope you're all well.

Ready for take off? Enjoy yourselves. What of Tidgy? Are you taking her along with you? I wouldn't think so.

Have a nice time, take care and regards to Wifey, as well as a kiss from a very naughty and moody Oli!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are well.
> 
> Am so-so:Oli is giving me a lot of trouble. I posted a thread called: 'My Tort Refuses To Move' today. He sits in a corner hours and hours and does not move one single mm for hours! (Have you read the thread)?


I'm sorry Oli is giving you a hard time
I've haven't read the thread, I've been on the forum until today


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps I could carry a couple of empty plastic bottles........


Have you ever heard Max Boyce's Hymns and Arias!

"We got to Twickers early and were jostled in the crowd;
Planted leeks and dragons, looked for toilets all around.
So many there we couldn't budge - twisted legs and pale:
I'm ashamed we used a bottle that once held bitter ale."

Then
.......We sympathised with an Englishman
whose team was doomed to fail
So we gave him that old bottle, that once held bitter ale!....

- Your bottles just reminded me of it
Apologies to all Englishmen on behalf of the Welsh Nation - but it is funny!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps I could carry a couple of empty plastic bottles........


Here let me give you the first empty


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have you ever heard Max Boyce's Hymns and Arias!
> 
> "We got to Twickers early and were jostled in the crowd;
> Planted leeks and dragons, looked for toilets all around.
> So many there we couldn't budge - twisted legs and pale:
> I'm ashamed we used a bottle that once held bitter ale."
> 
> Then
> .......We sympathised with an Englishman
> whose team was doomed to fail
> So we gave him that old bottle, that once held bitter ale!....
> 
> - Your bottles just reminded me of it
> Apologies to all Englishmen on behalf of the Welsh Nation - but it is funny!




music plays.... and sang with a jock twang'

what do you do when ya kanna find the loo, in an English country gaaarrrrrrden

ya pull doon yer' pants and ya let loose on the ants

in an English country garrraahhhden


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> FREEDOM  refreshment time


Hoooorrrrraaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here let me give you the first empty
> View attachment 144614


Thanks, Grandpa, but I might need two litre bottles if I have any beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening all!


Good evening, Gillian.
Good evening, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello everyone and good bye.
> I haven't forgotten the room or the good folks inside.


Take care, Ed.
Miss having you about.
Lots of Mountain Dew if you want to just sit quietly and have a slurp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel. 
Have an armadillo and relax with your favourite bevarage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i dont know if time applies in here? its kind of like the twilight zone lol


For some it's morning, for some afternoon, for some evening.
Time is relative.
It has little meaning in here.
But it's always happy hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just wanted to wish you and Wifey a good trip to Gibraltar, Adam,
> in case I don't catch you later.
> Hope you have a lovely few days monkeying around!
> Have fun and take care.


Thanks, Lyn, but I'm not leaving til about 10.30 tonight, so will hopefully have time for a chat this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think she knows you are leaving her for a few days.


She is currently eyeing me very suspiciously as I prepare her enclosure for the few days away.
She knows, I'm sure she can sense it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is currently eyeing me very suspiciously as I prepare her enclosure for the few days away.
> She knows, I'm sure she can sense it.


Poor Tidgey - she'll be in good hands with Zac though.
Or she could be planning a party tonight - while the cats away etc!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, hope you're all well.
> 
> Ready for take off? Enjoy yourselves. What of Tidgy? Are you taking her along with you? I wouldn't think so.
> 
> Have a nice time, take care and regards to Wifey, as well as a kiss from a very naughty and moody Oli!


No, Tidgy stays here with my friend Zac popping in to look after her. 
Thanks, Gillian, it should be fun.
Tidgy sends a big kiss to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you ever heard Max Boyce's Hymns and Arias!
> 
> "We got to Twickers early and were jostled in the crowd;
> Planted leeks and dragons, looked for toilets all around.
> So many there we couldn't budge - twisted legs and pale:
> I'm ashamed we used a bottle that once held bitter ale."
> 
> Then
> .......We sympathised with an Englishman
> whose team was doomed to fail
> So we gave him that old bottle, that once held bitter ale!....
> 
> - Your bottles just reminded me of it
> Apologies to all Englishmen on behalf of the Welsh Nation - but it is funny!


Well I'm split over that one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For some it's morning, for some afternoon, for some evening.
> Time is relative.
> It has little meaning in here.
> But it's always happy hour.




I discovered time travel the other day.. well a caffeine boost but as good as lol. 

hope you and mrs adam have a good time away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music plays.... and sang with a jock twang'
> 
> what do you do when ya kanna find the loo, in an English country gaaarrrrrrden
> 
> ya pull doon yer' pants and ya let loose on the ants
> 
> in an English country garrraahhhden


Well not in The Cold Dark Room you don't! 
The ants here are armadillo food and must be kept clean.
Mind you it's not a garden.
Or in England for that matter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Poor Tidgey - she'll be in good hands with Zac though.
> Or she could be planning a party tonight - while the cats away etc!


Don't have a cat, though one sneaks through a window and poohs on the stairs sometimes, it can't get to Tidgy.
Tidgy's not really a party animal, she will mostly sulk and sleep as usual, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I discovered time travel the other day.. well a caffeine boost but as good as lol.
> 
> hope you and mrs adam have a good time away


Mrs Adam ?
Oh, you mean wifey.
Thanks, it should be fun.
Thinking of bringing a suitcase full of monkeys back to replace the neighbours with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello @puffinboots 
Glad you found your way into the Cold Dark Room.
Grab an armadillo and a coffee, have some points and tell us what colour the ancient Greeks described the sky as being. 
So glad you're back.
(hoping you are back)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mrs Adam ?
> Oh, you mean wifey.
> Thanks, it should be fun.
> Thinking of bringing a suitcase full of monkeys back to replace the neighbours with.




more livestock in here lol, wonder im mrs lyn can supply bananas


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> more livestock in here lol, wonder im mrs lyn can supply bananas


I'm sure I can manage that.
Although I was attacked by bananas once -
couldn't fight back - there was a bunch of them.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> what colour the ancient Greeks described the sky as being.


If it's like the Welsh sky this week - grey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If it's like the Welsh sky this week - grey!


Nope. 
The sky, not the clouds, if you see what i mean.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> The sky, not the clouds, if you see what i mean.


What? You mean it can be a different colour to grey?
There's something behind it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What? You mean it can be a different colour to grey?


Errr, in some other countries it's another colour, yes.
Look on google, you might be in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errr, in some other countries it's another colour, yes.
> Look on google, you might be in for a pleasant surprise.


Today has been fair to middling
At the moment its just piddling!
Again!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Today has been fair to middling
> At the moment its just piddling!
> Again!!


Getting hot again here.
Nice clear skies and a slight breeze. 
Lovely..


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think she knows you are leaving her for a few days.


Animals may have these feelings - we cannot tell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Animals may have these feelings - we cannot tell.


Just went for a shower, and when I came back, Tidgy was looking anxiously about, saw me, relaxed and started stretching out.
Sweet girl.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Tidgy stays here with my friend Zac popping in to look after her.
> Thanks, Gillian, it should be fun.
> Tidgy sends a big kiss to Oli.


Again, hope you and Wifey both enjoy it. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just went for a shower, and when I came back, Tidgy was looking anxiously about, saw me, relaxed and started stretching out.
> Sweet girl.


See? We cannot tell what goes on in a human being's mind; so imagine an animal's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Again, hope you and Wifey both enjoy it. Take care of yourselves.


We will, you too Gillian.
And tell Oli to look after you also.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Animals may have these feelings - we cannot tell.


My kids always know when I'm leaving. I think they can sense it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We will, you too Gillian.
> And tell Oli to look after you also.


Thanks Adam. I just hope Oli does not drive me nuts. Am not asking for much am I?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My kids always know when I'm leaving. I think they can sense it.


I think so, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. I just hope Oli does not drive me nuts. Am not asking for much am I?


Probably, yes.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> My kids always know when I'm leaving. I think they can sense it.


Oh sure they can.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably, yes.


Does that mean: 'Yes I am asking for too much.' Oli is the one who's asking for too much. He wants to be outside 24 hours a day. Aren't you being unfair, BIG BOSS?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget the tooth fairy.


It was decaying and dead (the tooth, I mean)

I didn't even know, and don't know what caused it. As it never came out from my gum until it was too late 

It came out hollow and in half. It's horrible, I'm embarrassed that it out of my mouth. 

Mum says I probable won't even get 50p for it -_- not fair... I went through a lot of trouble to get it out haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Does that mean: 'Yes I am asking for too much.' Oli is the one who's asking for too much. He wants to be outside 24 hours a day. Aren't you being unfair, BIG BOSS?


Probably, yes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably, yes.


And you even admit it! Why be so unfair? Only because you are a.....*BOSS?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It was decaying and dead (the tooth, I mean)
> 
> I didn't even know, and don't know what caused it. As it never came out from my gum until it was too late
> 
> It came out hollow and in half. It's horrible, I'm embarrassed that it out of my mouth.
> 
> Mum says I probable won't even get 50p for it -_- not fair... I went through a lot of trouble to get it out haha


Well, I'm glad you meant the tooth and not the tooth fairy.
Tooth fairies have a use for all teeth.
Poor tortoises don't get much out of the tooth fairy. 
Only for the egg tooth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And you even admit it! Why be so unfair? Only because you are a.....*BOSS?*


Because i'm an unfairy ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because i'm an unfairy ?


Well Sir, I don't like that. I might *resign *from The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## spud's_mum

spuds demolishing his lettuce


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144636
> spuds demolishing his lettuce


Aw look at those little legs!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144636
> spuds demolishing his lettuce


That's such a lovely pic!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> That's such a lovely pic!


Thanks  he's made a right mess


----------



## Lyn W

I've just looked at eh BBC weather forecast fro next weeks and every single day has rain!
A couple of sun showers but Rain!!!
Poor Lola has had a dreadful summer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well Sir, I don't like that. I might *resign *from The Cold Dark Room.


Please don't Gillian.
I need you to post here while I'm away.
At least 10 posts a day.
Even if you only say the current temperature or something.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please don't Gillian.
> I need you to post here while I'm away.
> At least 10 posts a day.
> Even if you only say the current temperature or something.


I'll agree to that if you promise to be FAIR, and VERY FAIR in future.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144636
> spuds demolishing his lettuce


crikey!
Spud certainly has a healthy appetite.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please don't Gillian.
> I need you to post here while I'm away.
> At least 10 posts a day.
> Even if you only say the current temperature or something.


I've just told you what my weather's going to be!
Rain, rain and more rain with a bit of rain thrown in for good measure!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> crikey!
> Spud certainly has a healthy appetite.


Most of it is trampled into the substrate  

Oh well, at least it keeps him occupied and in the humid side.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I've just looked at eh BBC weather forecast fro next weeks and every single day has rain!
> A couple of sun showers but Rain!!!
> Poor Lola has had a dreadful summer!


Good evening Lyn, haven't heard from you for quite a while.

Talking of rain; that's what we need here: this place is scarce in *WATER*.


----------



## Lyn W

I've also just sat here for 2 hours waiting for someone from Freecycle who said they wanted a load of crocosmia bulbs from me and they haven't showed up or replied to my email!
I hope they are OK but if they've changed their mind they could have let me know.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I've just told you what my weather's going to be!
> Rain, rain and more rain with a bit of rain thrown in for good measure!


That much rain? Send us some!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just looked at eh BBC weather forecast fro next weeks and every single day has rain!
> A couple of sun showers but Rain!!!
> Poor Lola has had a dreadful summer!


Not being sarcastic, I'm really sorry for you, Lola and all our other Brit friends and their torts.
it's been a horrible summer for you.
Not nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll agree to that if you promise to be FAIR, and VERY FAIR in future.


Okay, I promise.
(fingers crossed behind back) .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, I promise.
> (fingers crossed behind back) .


In that case I'll remain and keep sending posts night and day long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just told you what my weather's going to be!
> Rain, rain and more rain with a bit of rain thrown in for good measure!


But the weather forecast is also notoriously wrong, so you never know.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not being sarcastic, I'm really sorry for you, Lola and all our other Brit friends and their torts.
> it's been a horrible summer for you.
> Not nice.


Not nice at all! If it wasn't for Lola I wouldn't really mind myself - but he's had so few days outside. Even if it perks up when I'm back in school he won't get long by the time I get home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Most of it is trampled into the substrate
> 
> Oh well, at least it keeps him occupied and in the humid side.


Yeah, he's clearly having fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've also just sat here for 2 hours waiting for someone from Freecycle who said they wanted a load of crocosmia bulbs from me and they haven't showed up or replied to my email!
> I hope they are OK but if they've changed their mind they could have let me know.


How impolite!
But perhaps something's happened or they're just very late.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, haven't heard from you for quite a while.
> 
> Talking of rain; that's what we need here: this place is scarce in *WATER*.


Hi Gillian I wish I could swap you for a while (rain for your cooler part of the day!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case I'll remain and keep sending posts night and day long.


Hoooorrrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not nice at all! If it wasn't for Lola I wouldn't really mind myself - but he's had so few days outside. Even if it perks up when I'm back in school he won't get long by the time I get home.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How impolite!
> But perhaps something's happened or they're just very late.


Never mind someone else wanted them as well so if I don't hear anything then I'll contact him.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian I wish I could swap you for a while (rain for your cooler part of the day!)


There is NO 'cooler part of the day' during Summer. Would you swap in such a case?


----------



## Lyn W

I've had a good day of WombleLyn The RSPB are taking 2 bird boxes which were given to us for school - but they cut the trees down so we couldn't use them. School was going to throw them out but I've found a new home for them. They are also having 40 old copies of the RSPB mags for use in their education section. So I'm happy!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> There is NO 'cooler part of the day' during Summer. Would you swap in such a case?


For Lola - just a few hours with a sun shade!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the weather forecast is also notoriously wrong, so you never know.


We can only hope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've had a good day of WombleLyn The RSPB are taking 2 bird boxes which were given to us for school - but they cut the trees down so we couldn't use them. School was going to throw them out but I've found a new home for them. They are also having 40 old copies of the RSPB mags for use in their education section. So I'm happy!


Excellent result.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent result.


Yup I'm pleased and singing
'....Underground overground Womblelyn free....


----------



## Lyn W

I just sent a message to someone and now I regret it.

.............sent it by remorse code


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> more livestock in here lol, wonder im mrs lyn can supply bananas


I was in the jungle once and I saw a monkey with a tin opener.
I said, "You don't need that for bananas!"
He said, "I know it's for the custard"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was in the jungle once and I saw a monkey with a tin opener.
> I said, "You don't need that for bananas!"
> He said, "I know it's for the custard"


Goodness, i'm so glad i've got a coach to catch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup I'm pleased and singing
> '....Underground overground Womblelyn free....


But extra points for this one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, i'm so glad i've got a coach to catch.


Just think you'll have while weekend of that to come back to!!
Are you on your way soon?
I hope you manage to have a few drinks on the rocks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just think you'll have while weekend of that to come back to!!
> Are you on your way soon?
> I hope you manage to have a few drinks on the rocks!


Just drinking coffee for now.
But I'll manage a few on the rocks, I'll warrant.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just drinking coffee for now.
> But I'll manage a few on the rocks, I'll warrant.


Well I can give you a pint of gravel
- it will be one for the road.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I can give you a pint of gravel
> - it will be one for the road.


Cheers.
Twill make me chipper.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheers.
> Twill make me chipper.


as Bob Dylan once sang, 'Everybody wants to get stoned'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> as Bob Dylan once sang, 'Everybody wants to get stoned'


He was good after a rocky start.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was good after a rocky start.


Did you know he studied at Camberidge University


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Good night Gillian - hope you have a restful night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Night Gillian, Night Oli.
Tidgy sends lots of kisses as she won't be in touch for a few days.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bye Cold Dark Roomers.
Bye Cold Dark Room.
Everybody please post at least 10 times a day while i'm gone.
Even if you only say, "wibble".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Love you all.
Stay safe while i'm gone.
Missing you already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bye bye my Cold Dark Room


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye Cold Dark Roomers.
> Bye Cold Dark Room.
> Everybody please post at least 10 times a day while i'm gone.
> Even if you only say, "wibble".


have a good time


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love you all.
> Stay safe while i'm gone.
> Missing you already.


You too!


----------



## johnandjade

enjoy the holiday boss! be sure to send us a post card


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Lyn, but I'm not leaving til about 10.30 tonight, so will hopefully have time for a chat this evening.



hmmm...traveling at night


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Grandpa, but I might need two litre bottles if I have any beer.


With the plastic bottle I'm not helping you drink and get drunk !


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll agree to that if you promise to be FAIR, and VERY FAIR in future.



Where's the fun in that? What the point of having power if you don't abuse it?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love you all.
> Stay safe while i'm gone.
> Missing you already.


Have fun! Sorry i missed you!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Have fun! Sorry i missed you!


Hi there - good day?
It's very quiet in here tonight!
I'm about to have an early night myself!


----------



## Lyn W

I think Adam has worn everyone out and you are all taking the opportunity to have early nights now he is away.
So I will follow suit too.
See you all tomorrow
Night night


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi there - good day?
> It's very quiet in here tonight!
> I'm about to have an early night myself!


It was a good day  just been a busy one for sure. Sorry I missed you! Sleep well


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye Cold Dark Roomers.
> Bye Cold Dark Room.
> Everybody please post at least 10 times a day while i'm gone.
> Even if you only say, "wibble".


Can't. I'm off away tomorrow until Sunday night for a very nice gig.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I just sent a message to someone and now I regret it.............sent it by remorse code


That was you? Wow !


----------



## johnandjade

allo allo, i shall sayy thisss only wance ! 

so the boss is away, what shenanigans and tomfoolery shall we partake in??! while the cats away... lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> allo allo, i shall sayy thisss only wance !
> 
> so the boss is away, what shenanigans and tomfoolery shall we partake in??! while the cats away... lol


Run 'round as if you're a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Run 'round as if you're a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!




how are today ken? hope your well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love you all.
> Stay safe while i'm gone.
> Missing you already.


We'll miss you BIG BOSS, even though you are unfair.

Enjoy yourselves and take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye bye my Cold Dark Room


Goodbye Boss and Wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye bye my Cold Dark Room


CDR will miss you too.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning mrs gillian, how are you today?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning mrs gillian, how are you today?


Good morning John. Am fine, but....Oli is not, he's still in a bad mood.

How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning Cold Roomers. So now that our '_Big Boss_' is away, nobody is around, except John and myself.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John. Am fine, but....Oli is not, he's still in a bad mood.
> 
> How are you?



im ok, another ruff night but not to worry ... off work today have a dentist appointment though , the tooth fairy don't vist me no more  lol. 

any fun plans today?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im ok, another ruff night but not to worry ... off work today have a dentist appointment though , the tooth fairy don't vist me no more  lol.
> 
> any fun plans today?


Didn't sleep well last night? Sorry to hear about your tooth. I wonder where the fairy is. She might be busy, you never know.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think Adam has worn everyone out and you are all taking the opportunity to have early nights now he is away.
> So I will follow suit too.
> See you all tomorrow
> Night night


Hi Lyn, hope you had a good night's sleep.

Isn't it quiet in The Cold Dark Room without our Big Boss around? Even so, we will miss him won't we?

Do you by any chance know how long he'll be away?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Didn't sleep well last night? Sorry to hear about your tooth. I wonder where the fairy is. She might be busy, you never know.




i can't complain, its dental students at the hospital i go to.... its free


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i can't complain, its dental students at the hospital i go to.... its free


You're lucky. Here medication is extremely expensive and not everyone is covered by insurance.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> You're lucky. Here medication is extremely expensive and not everyone is covered by insurance.




we do have a cheek to complain about the NHS here but your spot on, we are lucky to have it


----------



## johnandjade

boy oh boy, how do torts do it?! humidity here today is 83% and its only 65F and im suffering lol


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hope you had a good night's sleep.
> 
> Isn't it quiet in The Cold Dark Room without our Big Boss around? Even so, we will miss him won't we?
> 
> Do you by any chance know how long he'll be away?


Hi Gillian
Slept well thanks
I think Adam said it was just a short break so he may be back beginning of next week - if the monkeys don't kidnap him.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im ok, another ruff night but not to worry ... off work today have a dentist appointment though , the tooth fairy don't vist me no more  lol.
> 
> any fun plans today?


Hi John
What times your appointment?
Tooth hurty?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> What times your appointment?
> Tooth hurty?


 
boom boom . here just now, oh how i love the sound of the drills . 

how is miss womblyn today?


----------



## spud's_mum

It's meant to be a nice day tomorrow. 
29 degrees I think 

If it is, dad says he will help me take spuds table outside so he can enjoy the sun. We will also put mesh over it to make sure he's safe


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> You're lucky. Here medication is extremely expensive and not everyone is covered by insurance.


Yes we don't appreciate how lucky we are here with our NHS.
How long it will last we don't know - it's in crisis in some areas.
Not enough staff or hosp beds but lots of management staff!
Too many chiefs not enough indians
If you are a NHS dental patient you are treated like a second class citizen and have to wait months for appointments.
If you're a private patient you can go in the next day.
Think Gov would like to privatise it all.
Poor old Aneurin Bevan would be turning in his grave!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> It's meant to be a nice day tomorrow.
> 29 degrees I think
> 
> If it is, dad says he will help me take spuds table outside so he can enjoy the sun. We will also put mesh over it to make sure he's safe




lucky you!! no such luck here, Sunday is to be in the 20's but rain due as usual


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> boom boom . here just now, oh how i love the sound of the drills .
> 
> how is miss womblyn today?


Good thanks John but another dismal day.
Not read it but think that book 50 Shades of Grey must be about the UK weather.
Hope all goes well at the dentist should fill some time if not your tooth.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes we don't appreciate how lucky we are here with our NHS.
> How long it will last we don't know - it's in crisis in some areas.
> Not enough staff or hosp beds but lots of management staff!
> Too many chiefs not enough indians
> If you are a NHS dental patient you are treated like a second class citizen and have to wait months for appointments.
> If you're a private patient you can go in the next day.
> Think Gov would like to privatise it all.
> Poor old Aneurin Bevan would be turning in his grave!




i've had 3 operations and due at least 1 more, gosh knows what the cost would have been! 
its been around 30hrs dental work i've had done (silly boy didn't listen to mummy and never looked after teeth) and due more... cost would be in the thousands by now.. god bless the students needing cadavers lol


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> It's meant to be a nice day tomorrow.
> 29 degrees I think
> 
> If it is, dad says he will help me take spuds table outside so he can enjoy the sun. We will also put mesh over it to make sure he's safe


You should buy a cheap paddling pool for him to use as temp outdoor enclosure - saw one reduced to £3 in Tesco yesterday.
Hope it is a good day for him to go out


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks John but another dismal day.
> Not read it but think that book 50 Shades of Grey must be about the UK weather.
> Hope all goes well at the dentist should fill some time if not your tooth.




jade read the book and made watch film, it was awful lol. off to see my mum after here, she stays close and means i can pinch a lift home


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i've had 3 operations and due at least 1 more, gosh knows what the cost would have been!
> its been around 30hrs dental work i've had done (silly boy didn't listen to mummy and never looked after teeth) and due more... cost would be in the thousands by now.. god bless the students needing cadavers lol


Don't you have to die before becoming a cadaver?
Hope you're not feeling that ill!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade read the book and made watch film, it was awful lol. off to see my mum after here, she stays close and means i can pinch a lift home


Good luck - see you later


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't you have to die before becoming a cadaver?
> Hope you're not feeling that ill!



just call me john doe! lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just call me john doe! lol


I really hope we won't have to!
Adam will go mad if he comes back and find you propped up in a corner.
He may need a stiff drink.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I really hope we won't have to!
> Adam will go mad if he comes back and find you propped up in a corner.
> He may need a stiff drink.




spring back to action in the LIVING room lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That was you? Wow !


Hey Ken hope you are making good progress.
What did the cowboy say when he walked into a German car showroom?

Audi partner!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> lucky you!! no such luck here, Sunday is to be in the 20's but rain due as usual


Here it's obviously hotter, about 33 degrees Celcius today, which is enough after TWO heat waves.


----------



## Lyn W

I must dash - see you later!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I must dash - see you later!


Enjoy your day.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hey Ken hope you are making good progress.
> What did the cowboy say when he walked into a German car showroom?
> 
> Audi partner!


Nice one, Lyn!


----------



## meech008

Morning guys! Hope everyone's day is going well


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning guys! Hope everyone's day is going well


Hi! Am so-so, how are you? Fine I hope.

Isn't it quiet here, without our Big Boss around?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian
> Slept well thanks
> I think Adam said it was just a short break so he may be back beginning of next week - if the monkeys don't kidnap him.


We're going to miss him aren't we?


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Am so-so, how are you? Fine I hope.
> 
> Isn't it quiet here, without our Big Boss around?


I've been better. Just found out that my husband may lose his job on Tuesday. He's our only source of income and insurance while I'm in school so we are really worried


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I've been better. Just found out that my husband may lose his job on Tuesday. He's our only source of income and insurance while I'm in school so we are really worried



oh no  thats not good


----------



## AZtortMom

'Ello everyone


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oh no  thats not good


Not at all. I usually try to keep a positive outlook on things, and losing my job was the best thing that ever happened to me because I could go back to school. This time though, I'm having a hard time seeing the bright side. I'm scared.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> how are today ken? hope your well.


I'm feeling pretty good today thank you very much.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm feeling pretty good today thank you very much.


Yay!!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I've been better. Just found out that my husband may lose his job on Tuesday. He's our only source of income and insurance while I'm in school so we are really worried


So sorry to hear that. Let's hope he does not lose the job. 

And wishes to him for the best of luck. Please keep us updated.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Not at all. I usually try to keep a positive outlook on things, and losing my job was the best thing that ever happened to me because I could go back to school. This time though, I'm having a hard time seeing the bright side. I'm scared.



it never rains but it pours hopefully it won't happen but totally understand your concern. it might not happen, there's been enough bad luck around here recently so its due to turn!! positive vibes being sent


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry to hear that. Let's hope he does not lose the job.
> 
> And wishes to him for the best of luck. Please keep us updated.





johnandjade said:


> it never rains but it pours hopefully it won't happen but totally understand your concern. it might not happen, there's been enough bad luck around here recently so its due to turn!! positive vibes being sent


Thank you both. It's so nice to be able to TELL people things and not worry about judgement


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you both. It's so nice to be able to TELL people things and not worry about judgement




oh gosh no, it's always seems to be that bad things happen to good people i know whats its like with the possibility of redundancy overhanging, its not nice to say the least. if you were in Glasgow i could help, but i can try at least get a  with a bad joke....


how do you get pekachoo on a bus??? 

..you 'pokemon'


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oh gosh no, it's always seems to be that bad things happen to good people i know whats its like with the possibility of redundancy overhanging, its not nice to say the least. if you were in Glasgow i could help, but i can try at least get a  with a bad joke....
> 
> 
> how do you get pekachoo on a bus???
> 
> ..you 'pokemon'


I love pokemon jokes! So much! I'll have to "raichu" a thank you note!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I love pokemon jokes! So much! I'll have to "raichu" a thank you note!




only other one I know is...

what do you call a 'peeping tom' pokemon??

...'peekatyou'


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I've been better. Just found out that my husband may lose his job on Tuesday. He's our only source of income and insurance while I'm in school so we are really worried


Oh no! Sorry to hear that. It's certainly a worry you can do without. Hopefully he won't, but fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> 'Ello everyone


A bit late but hello!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> A bit late but hello!


Hi Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn


How is your day?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only other one I know is...
> 
> what do you call a 'peeping tom' pokemon??
> 
> ...'peekatyou'


I know nothing about Pokémon - missed that completely!
But like your jokes!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it never rains but it pours hopefully it won't happen but totally understand your concern. it might not happen, there's been enough bad luck around here recently so its due to turn!! positive vibes being sent


Absolutely - from all of us!


----------



## Lyn W

Any news on the tortoise rescue @johnandjade?


----------



## Lyn W

I've just sent the jellyfish to the shop for some biscuits.
But they may not serve him because he looks like he could be
a slippery customer.


----------



## Lyn W

Interesting fact -
there are twice as many eyebrows in the world as people.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In Oregon, melanoma is the #1 cancer diagnosis here.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In Oregon, melanoma is the #1 cancer diagnosis here.


Sun is fine in moderation but it can really cause havoc with your health.
Not something we're having a problem with in the UK this summer.
Lola has only been out about half a dozen times!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Sun is fine in moderation but it can really cause havoc with your health.
> Not something we're having a problem with in the UK this summer.
> Lola has only been out about half a dozen times!


Really way too bad for you folks over there. Here, we're breaking heat/sun records.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Any news on the tortoise rescue @johnandjade?




allo! none yet, jades friends going to drop the hint this weekend so hopefully we'll get a text . I've already had the measuring tape out lol


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really way too bad for you folks over there. Here, we're breaking heat/sun records.


We've got the jet stream in the wrong place!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo! none yet, jades friends going to drop the hint this weekend so hopefully we'll get a text . I've already had the measuring tape out lol


I'm sure the text won't be too long


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> How is your day?


Not bad, how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> A bit late but hello!


Good evening Lyn, good evening Lola.

Better late than never.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, good evening Lola.
> 
> Better late than never.


Hi Gillian
Poor Lola has gone to bed, no sun for him again today.
Did you and Oli go for your walk?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad, how are you?


Bit fed up as waited in all afternoon for two people to show up for a lot of crocosmia bulbs I am digging up, but both let me down!
They contacted me via a Freecycle website. So the bulbs are free, you think they'd let me know they weren't coming.
Quite rude really!
Apart from that though all ok thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian
> Poor Lola has gone to bed, no sun for him again today.
> Did you and Oli go for your walk?


Oh yes. I was determined to . We left at 6pm as it was too hot to move earlier. You cannot imagine the difference between Oli at home and Oli outside. He really did enjoy it. We stayed till 7.25 pm. This, I think confirms that there is something here that he doesn't like, or is scared of, or.....*BOTH!*

Sorry to hear that the weather isn't of much help back there.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Bit fed up as waited in all afternoon for two people to show up for a lot of crocosmia bulbs I am digging up, but both let me down!
> They contacted me via a Freecycle website. So the bulbs are free, you think they'd let me know they weren't coming.
> Quite rude really!
> Apart from that though all ok thanks


Did they finally sow up?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes. I was determined to . We left at 6pm as it was too hot to move earlier. You cannot imagine the difference between Oli at home and Oli outside. He really did enjoy it. We stayed till 7.25 pm. This, I think confirms that there is something here that he doesn't like, or is scared of, or.....*BOTH!*
> 
> Sorry to hear that the weather isn't of much help back there.


It really probably is that Oli just likes the new smells and sights when he's out - as the others have said he doesn't sound sick, just needs something to catch his interest. But the big question is what?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Bit fed up as waited in all afternoon for two people to show up for a lot of crocosmia bulbs I am digging up, but both let me down!
> They contacted me via a Freecycle website. So the bulbs are free, you think they'd let me know they weren't coming.
> Quite rude really!
> Apart from that though all ok thanks


That's frustrating. 
I would have showed up with bells


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Did they finally sow up?


They were sown a long time ago, but no the people didn't show up.
The one let me down last night as well but apologised and asked if she could come today but no!
Its quite strange really - I'm wondering if they aren't getting my emails with the address, yet they've had the others.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It really probably is that Oli just likes the new smells and sights when he's out - as the others have said he doesn't sound sick, just needs something to catch his interest. But the big question is what?


He doesn't look sick either, thank GOD. But why has he never behaved in such a strange way before? I keep wondering.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> He doesn't look sick either, thank GOD. But why has he never behaved in such a strange way before? I keep wondering.


As I said before it probably is his age and he's looking for a bit of excitement and/or action
Has he stopped eating something he used to be addicted to?
Maybe he's doing Cold Turtle


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> They were sown a long time ago, but no the people didn't show up.
> The one let me down last night as well but apologised and asked if she could come today but no!
> Its quite strange really - I'm wondering if they aren't getting my emails with the address, yet they've had the others.


I've a feeling they have received your e-mail messages: you say they've received messages earlier, so why shouldn't they receive the recent ones?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I've a feeling they have received your e-mail messages: you say they've received messages earlier, so why shouldn't they receive the recent ones?


Don't know - unless there's a bug that sifts through my emails and hacks personal details - the last I sent them had my address and tel no on. Hope not!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> As I said before it probably is his age and he's looking for a bit of excitement and/or action
> Has he stopped eating something he used to be addicted to?
> Maybe he's doing Cold Turtle


Well, as far as his age is concerned, I have *NO IDEA *how old he is. All I can tell you is that I've had him for about 4.5 years.

No, he is still eating Roman lettuce and tomatoes. I'm afraid here is no other choice for the time being. But.....recently I've been feeding him cooked carrots which he loves.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> That's frustrating.
> I would have showed up with bells


There's hundreds of the bulbs all for free - the crocosmia was out of control so trying to reduce them. Or maybe they'll all go as they are poisonous to torts so will be able to offer Lola more space when they've gone. Not that he's had much chance to use what he's got this year.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Don't know - unless there's a bug that sifts through my emails and hacks personal details - the last I sent them had my address and tel no on. Hope not!!


Have you called them? Don't tell me they don't answer calls!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Have you called them? Don't tell me they don't answer calls!


I only have their email addresses so tried that but no response which makes me wonder if they aren't getting them.
I've advertised them again so hopefully someone else will want them.


----------



## Lyn W

Well would you believe it one of my bulb buddies just showed up!
Only 4 hours late!!
Never mind at least they've gone - better than putting them in the council tip.
Unless that man wasn't who he said he was - he may have been a composter!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well would you believe it one of my bulb buddies just showed up!
> Only 4 hours late!!
> Never mind at least they've gone - better than putting them in the council tip.
> Unless that man wasn't who he said he was - he may have been a composter!


Oh so they've finally made it have they?!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh so they've finally made it have they?!


Said he couldn't corm earlier - he's been playing his tuber.
Think he may have been the Rhizome Cowboy that Glenn Campbell sings about.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely - from all of us!


Thanks Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

Good night to anyone that pops in
I've fed the animals.
Have a good evening night


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Think he may have been the Rhizome Cowboy that Glenn Campbell sings about.


Hmmm is what I've got to say about this.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Not at all. I usually try to keep a positive outlook on things, and losing my job was the best thing that ever happened to me because I could go back to school. This time though, I'm having a hard time seeing the bright side. I'm scared.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## johnandjade

gooood morning! 
(throws jellyfish in every direction)

kettles on


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good night to anyone that pops in
> I've fed the animals.
> Have a good evening night




good morning mrs womblyn, did you put the cat out?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good Morning and Good Night All.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning mrs womblyn, did you put the cat out?


Yup don't know how he caught fire again but Its getting to be a bit a of a habit.
Morning John!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good Morning and Good Night All.


Sleep well Ken, wouldn't mind a few more hours kip myself today.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup don't know how he caught fire again but Its getting to be a bit a of a habit.
> Morning John!




how we today mam


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how we today mam


So far so good thanks John. You?
Weather same as usual.
Going to perk up next weekend so they say
- just before we go back to school!


----------



## Lyn W

Must get busy.

See you all later.
Have a good morning (or a good night if you're just off to bed.)


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hmmm is what I've got to say about this.


Hi Ken. How are you today? Hope to hear you are better.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Must get busy.
> 
> See you all later.
> Have a good morning (or a good night if you're just off to bed.)


Good morning Lyn. Hope you are well. How's Lola doing?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good Morning and Good Night All.


Good morning Ken. How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> gooood morning!
> (throws jellyfish in every direction)
> 
> kettles on


Good morning John. How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> So far so good thanks John. You?
> Weather same as usual.
> Going to perk up next weekend so they say
> - just before we go back to school!




never fails does it! im good ta  work though:/


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John. How are you?


 all good here thanks. and miss gillian?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> all good here thanks. and miss gillian?


Same boring routine, but on the whole I'm fine. How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Same boring routine, but on the whole I'm fine. How are you?



at work like a kid on xmas eve... waiting to see if we can get this little russian tort!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> at work like a kid on xmas eve... waiting to see if we can get this little russian tort!



What Russian tort?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning guys! Hope everyone's day is going well


Good day. Hope you are well. 

Anything new as far as your husband's job is concerned? Sincerely hope that he keeps his job, and....

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> What Russian tort?




jades, friends, neighbours... needs a rescue


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> jades, friends, neighbours... needs a rescue


LOL! Didn't quite get that!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> LOL! Didn't quite get that!




a friend of jades has a neighbour who has a neglected tort... i wanna pinch it


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> a friend of jades has a neighbour who has a neglected tort... i wanna pinch it


Go ahead!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Go ahead!




waiting on jades friend to text saying if they will let it go. i hope so, jades friend has too feed it, I think that says it all


----------



## Gillian M

Hello Cold Roomers, hope you are ALL well.


----------



## johnandjade

whens the best time to buy a boat??? 

in a sail !!


----------



## johnandjade

hows this for a burger van


----------



## spud's_mum

32 degrees here 
Spuds outside


----------



## spud's_mum

Make that 34 degrees*


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Make that 34 degrees*







no such luck here


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144897
> 
> 
> no such luck here


Oh, that's sad  

nice day here


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh, that's sad
> View attachment 144898
> nice day herr




im sure spud will be very grateful for the outside time . we have to be in the mid 20's tomorrow but.... rain due as well


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> im sure spud will be very grateful for the outside time . we have to be in the mid 20's tomorrow but.... rain due as well


Well I think even spuds finding it a bit hot. He's hiding in his shade. I think I might bring him in soon as I don't want him to overheat.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I think even spuds finding it a bit hot. He's hiding in his shade. I think I might bring him in soon as I don't want him to overheat.



not very often you can say that in the UK is it lol.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> not very often you can say that in the UK is it lol.


No haha


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day. Hope you are well.
> 
> Anything new as far as your husband's job is concerned? Sincerely hope that he keeps his job, and....
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


I'm doing well. Nothing new on Bens job, we won't find out anything until Tuesday unfortunately. Thank you for asking and your well wishes. How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144897
> 
> 
> no such luck here


It has brightened up here so Lola is out. Very humid though wouldn't surprise me if we have thunder storm later


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn. Hope you are well. How's Lola doing?


Hi Gillian we are bother well thanks. Lola is outside for a few hours in the rare sunshine!
Hope all well with you and Oli


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It has brightened up here so Lola is out. Very humid though wouldn't surprise me if we have thunder storm later




we've been mid 80's for a couple weeks, really need one too!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144897
> 
> 
> no such luck here



Truly a strange sight, nary a truck in view.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian we are bother well thanks. Lola is outside for a few hours in the rare sunshine!
> Hope all well with you and Oli


That should be *both* well - there's no bother.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we've been mid 80's for a couple weeks, really need one too!


Yup that will clear the air, I don't like it muggy.


----------



## Lyn W

Lola's going to write a book - hardback of course.
We hope it will be a best sheller.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh, that's sad
> View attachment 144898
> nice day here


What's that strange colour in the sky?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ken. How are you today? Hope to hear you are better.


Compared to yesterday or any day in the last 30…I'm doing really well today, feeling better each day as it were.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Same boring routine, but I'm fine. How are you?


 And how are you this fine day?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 144897
> 
> 
> no such luck here


That photo could almost be black and white!


----------



## jaizei

So close


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Compared to yesterday or any day in the last 30…I'm doing really well today, feeling better each day as it were.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> So close
> 
> View attachment 144903


Wow! that seemed to be able to right itself before it hit the ground.
I thought it would just fall flat on its back.
Very clever turtle. What sort is that?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> hows this for a burger van
> View attachment 144894


That's no burger van…how's this for a bacon van?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning *throws jelly fish*


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's no burger van…how's this for a bacon van?
> View attachment 144905


There's too much bacon talk on this forum - it's bacon abuse.
I'm going to ring Hamnesty International.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning *throws jelly fish*


*Splat' - right in the face!*
*Throws it back*

Hi how are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi everyone!
How are you all?


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's no burger van…how's this for a bacon van?
> View attachment 144905




awww cowboy! where and how much!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

@johnandjade did you get your rescue tort?


----------



## jaizei

Man you guys are slacking.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> @johnandjade did you get your rescue tort?




still no word  i bloomin' hope we do. poor wee thing won't survive the winter if it stays where it is


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> still no word  i bloomin' hope we do. poor wee thing won't survive the winter if it stays where it is


Awww that's horrible! Where is it being kept just now? if they don't give you it a wee call to the sspca might be worth a shot if it's bad. Then they will probably let you adopt it?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> Man you guys are slacking.


Haha that's what I'm best at!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Awww that's horrible! Where is it being kept just now? if they don't give you it a wee call to the sspca might be worth a shot if it's bad. Then they will probably let you adopt it?




outside in Scotland, next door neighbour has to feed it


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> outside in Scotland, next door neighbour has to feed it


That's really bad John and your right there's pretty much no chance of it surviving outside over winter. If the temperature drops below 0 degrees (which you and I both know it will!) then it'll freeze to death. 
I know you've tried to do the nice thing and offer to take it kindly but I'm thinking if you don't hear anything you should phone the sspca and let them take it - then you can adopt it and give a nice cosy home!
Poor wee thing deserves a good owner like you


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> *Splat' - right in the face!*
> *Throws it back*
> 
> Hi how are you?


I'm good  *catches and throw back*


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's really bad John and your right there's pretty much no chance of it surviving outside over winter. If the temperature drops below 0 degrees (which you and I both know it will!) then it'll freeze to death.
> I know you've tried to do the nice thing and offer to take it kindly but I'm thinking if you don't hear anything you should phone the sspca and let them take it - then you can adopt it and give a nice cosy home!
> Poor wee thing deserves a good owner like you




yip, im givin it a week, if no word calls being made. brakes ma wee heart


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> yip, im givin it a week, if no word calls being made. brakes ma wee heart


I think it's for the best. I hope you get it


----------



## Lyn W

Well I was right about the thunder storm, and its pouring down now!
Still air feels fresher.
I think Lola knew it was on the way too as he went into his tube and stayed there just before it started.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Well I was right about the thunder storm, and its pouring down now!
> Still air feels fresher.
> I think Lola knew it was on the way too as he went into his tube and stayed there just before it started.


Did Lola get outside to play? (Before the thunder storm of course!)


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> I think it's for the best. I hope you get it


 

it's funny how we change, a yr ago i wont have battered an eye lid... now i even cut up the plastic off a six pack


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> awww cowboy! where and how much!!


That's an Eastbourne van John - don't get your hopes up - the place is full of pensioners!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Did Lola get outside to play? (Before the thunder storm of course!)


Yes he had a couple of hours - caught him balanced vertically on the side of his enclosure with his little legs dangling trying to make a great escape again. Wish I'd had a camera it was quite funny. Taller sides needed.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's an Eastbourne van John - don't get your hopes up - the place is full of pensioners!




thats ok, i am known as john claud van dammmmm!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's funny how we change, a yr ago i wont have battered an eye lid... now i even cut up the plastic off a six pack


Won't recycling take those in Scotland?
I've had a successful day womblyn again!
5 bags of gold gravel recycled for someone else's garden.
The man gave me very strange look when I said it had to go so that I could grow weeds.
He thought I said weed!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thats ok, i am known as john claud van dammmmm!!!


They may be old biddies but they know the 2 ways to a man's heart!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Won't recycling take those in Scotland?
> I've had a successful day womblyn again!
> 5 bags of gold gravel recycled for someone else's garden.
> The man gave me very strange look when I said it had to go so that I could grow weeds.
> He thought I said weed!




they do but seen vids of turtles getting trapped in them so i chop em up now


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They may be old biddies but they know the 2 ways to a man's heart!




via rib cage or colon!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Won't recycling take those in Scotland?
> I've had a successful day womblyn again!
> 5 bags of gold gravel recycled for someone else's garden.
> The man gave me very strange look when I said it had to go so that I could grow weeds.
> He thought I said weed!


Aww lyn I'm moving house next week and because I'm renting just now I need to take all the weeds out my garden or the letting agency will take them out and charge me for it. 
I'm leaving it to the absaloute last minute because it's beasties food! So was thinking about replanting them at my new house - more specifically the sow thistle because beastie loves it and I can't see any wild ones at the places I usually pick because I know they aren't sprayed. Silly question but can I do that?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww lyn I'm moving house next week and because I'm renting just now I need to take all the weeds out my garden or the letting agency will take them out and charge me for it.
> I'm leaving it to the absaloute last minute because it's beasties food! So was thinking about replanting them at my new house - more specifically the sow thistle because beastie loves it and I can't see any wild ones at the places I usually pick because I know they aren't sprayed. Silly question but can I do that?


I phoned the estate agent and asked if the people who are selling my new house have been using weed killer - they are getting back to me lol
They must think I'm insane


----------



## johnandjade

wee bitta that!!! (we have a jukebox now)


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww lyn I'm moving house next week and because I'm renting just now I need to take all the weeds out my garden or the letting agency will take them out and charge me for it.
> I'm leaving it to the absaloute last minute because it's beasties food! So was thinking about replanting them at my new house - more specifically the sow thistle because beastie loves it and I can't see any wild ones at the places I usually pick because I know they aren't sprayed. Silly question but can I do that?


Worth a try - weeds are pretty tough. As long as you have the roots to keep moist for a day or so,they should be ok. I put some dandies with roots in pots last year and they came back in the spring.
One thing I've noticed though is that most weeds seem to do better in well drained soil.


----------



## johnandjade

awwww can karaoke be on again this week????


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going out for my tea now - a Sunday dinner a day early. Lovely!!
I will see you later for some fun and frolics.
I just noticed we are only 5.5 pages off the half century for the CDR.
What about having a music quiz?
See you all later!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm thinking along the lines of someone gives a song title and the next person has to think of another with at least one of the words from the last title in it, sort of a chain.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of someone gives a song title and the next person has to think of another with at least one of the words from the last title in it, sort of a chain.


That sounds fun


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Worth a try - weeds are pretty tough. As long as you have the roots to keep moist for a day or so,they should be ok. I put some dandies with roots in pots last year and they came back in the spring.
> One thing I've noticed though is that most weeds seem to do better in well drained soil.


Well I get the keys for the new house on Friday but don't need to hand the keys in for my current house until the following Monday so I can pull them out and go and replant straight away. I just really want to keep them lol


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm going out for my tea now - a Sunday dinner a day early. Lovely!!
> I will see you later for some fun and frolics.
> I just noticed we are only 5.5 pages off the half century for the CDR.
> What about having a music quiz?
> See you all later!




im off to meet mum and dad in the pub in an hr, want some funny pics?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of someone gives a song title and the next person has to think of another with at least one of the words from the last title in it, sort of a chain.





AHHHHH AHHHH HHHHAAA!!! x2

... i come from the land of the ice and snow???


(I actually play this game but replace the words to my own)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I'm going out for my tea now - a Sunday dinner a day early. Lovely!!
> I will see you later for some fun and frolics.
> I just noticed we are only 5.5 pages off the half century for the CDR.
> What about having a music quiz?
> See you all later!


Enjoy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I'm going out for my tea now - a Sunday dinner a day early. Lovely!!
> I will see you later for some fun and frolics.


 Here I was simply thinking of a cold beer…


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> So close
> 
> View attachment 144903


What a monkey, not a tort!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Well I get the keys for the new house on Friday but don't need to hand the keys in for my current house until the following Monday so I can pull them out and go and replant straight away. I just really want to keep them lol


That gives you a bit if leeway then. Hope you, beastie and the weeds thrive in your new home


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> That gives you a bit if leeway then. Hope you, beastie and the weeds thrive in your new home


Thanks lyn! I really want them lol


----------



## jaizei

Crikey look at the size of that beaut!


----------



## meech008

Hey all. Just stopping in to stay hi before bed  we have my cousins two small children age 1&2 for the WHOLE night until Sunday afternoon while they're at a wedding. I hope we make it


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hey all. Just stopping in to stay hi before bed  we have my cousins two small children age 1&2 for the WHOLE night until Sunday afternoon while they're at a wedding. I hope we make it





jaizei said:


> Crikey look at the size of that beaut!


What is he doing to the poor thing? He'll be welcome here


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hey all. Just stopping in to stay hi before bed  we have my cousins two small children age 1&2 for the WHOLE night until Sunday afternoon while they're at a wedding. I hope we make it


Good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from beautiful Wales where it's raining for a change!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hey all. Just stopping in to stay hi before bed  we have my cousins two small children age 1&2 for the WHOLE night until Sunday afternoon while they're at a wedding. I hope we make it


Hope they enjoyed it.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'm going to kick off with a song title and the next person who wants to join in has to think of another song with one of the words from mine in.

Sunshine Superman (Donavon)


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from beautiful Wales where it's raining for a change!


Hi Lyn, and that made me really *LAUGH*, despite the fact that I am...frustrated, exhausted....you name it.


----------



## Gillian M

Good day Cold Roomers, hope you are all well, I am NOT!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, and that made me really *LAUGH*, despite the fact that I am...frustrated, exhausted....you name it.


Morning Gillian, I simply cannot believe the weather we've had this summer. The annoying thing is that when I am back in school next week it is supposed to be changing for the better! Poor Lola will have to wait till I get home to enjoy any outdoor time.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning Gillian, I simply cannot believe the weather we've had this summer. The annoying thing is that when I am back in school next week it is supposed to be changing for the better! Poor Lola will have to wait till I get home to enjoy any outdoor time.


Too bad isn't it? You people complain when it rains, whilst here they *literally *pray for rain! I think I told you, water is very scarce and not enough, whilst the population is on the rise.

Poor Lola, he's going to be 'imprisoned' once you begin work, till you return home. Just a question; when you work, do you give Lola enough time/attention? Please don't misunderstand me, Lyn; I don't mean bad. Am just wondering how those who work manage to look after their pets. Alright?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> AHHHHH AHHHH HHHHAAA!!! x2
> 
> ... i come from the land of the ice and snow???
> 
> 
> (I actually play this game but replace the words to my own)


Hi John how are you? Hope all is fine.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Crikey look at the size of that beaut!


 Wish I could help the poor guy!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad isn't it? You people complain when it rains, whilst here they *literally *pray for rain! I think I told you, water is very scarce and not enough, whilst the population is on the rise.
> 
> Poor Lola, he's going to be 'imprisoned' once you begin work, till you return home. Just a question; when you work, do you give Lola enough time/attention? Please don't misunderstand me, Lyn; I don't mean bad. Am just wondering how those who work manage to look after their pets. Alright?


In the winter it is difficult because it is often dark when I leave for work and when I get home so Lola isn't always up and about. But I do of course leave all his fresh food/water and check on him before I leave. Then I give him a soak every evening just to make sure he is hydrated and OK. My nephew calls in everyday to check on him too.

It's a good job they don't need too much company or fussing really.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> In the winter it is difficult because it is often dark when I leave for work and when I get home so Lola isn't always up and about. But I do of course leave all his fresh food/water and check on him before I leave. Then I give him a soak every evening just to make sure he is hydrated and OK. My nephew calls in everyday to check on him too.
> 
> It's a good job they don't need too much company or fussing really.


True, torts don't need company, but I meant care. 

By the way, does Lola eat by himself? I hope so. Oli does not unless I hand feed him- I did spoil him I know. But I don't work, don't have much to do here, so I don't mind it. 

Good to hear that your nephew checks on Lola too. Very sweet of him.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> True, torts don't need company, but I meant care.
> 
> By the way, does Lola eat by himself? I hope so. Oli does not unless I hand feed him- I did spoil him I know. But I don't work, don't have much to do here, so I don't mind it.
> 
> Good to hear that your nephew checks on Lola too. Very sweet of him.


I expect Oli would eat by himself if he was hungry - I am sure his survival instinct would kick in.
Lola likes to be hand fed occasionally - but I suspect that's because he's making sure he gets it rather than me.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I expect Oli would eat by himself if he was hungry - I am sure his survival instinct would kick in.
> Lola likes to be hand fed occasionally - but I suspect that's because he's making sure he gets it rather than me.


Know what? Everyone who heard my story said your same words:'If he gets hungry he'd eat alone,' which is logical. However, when I go anywhere, I obviously make sure there's food and water in his enclosure. Lyn, believe it or not, *never *has he eaten alone, since I began hand feeding him! This keeps me rather worried when I go anywhere. At the same time, Adam once told me that torts can 'fight' hunger, which calmed me down.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Know what? Everyone who heard my story said your same words:'If he gets hungry he'd eat alone,' which is logical. However, when I go anywhere, I obviously make sure there's food and water in his enclosure. Lyn, believe it or not, *never *has he eaten alone, since I began hand feeding him! This keeps me rather worried when I go anywhere. At the same time, Adam once told me that torts can 'fight' hunger, which calmed me down.


They can go a long time without food - its just a case of breaking the cycle I suppose.
I worried about leaving Lola when I went back to school last summer. I was late into work because I was fussing that everything was ok, and I was home as fast as I could at the end of the day in school. But I realised I had to stop thinking that he was being affected by human emotions of lonliness and boredom. It took me a while to relax, but eventually I accepted that as long as there weren't any obvious dangers to Lola and he had everything he needed he would be fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> They can go a long time without food - its just a case of breaking the cycle I suppose.
> I worried about leaving Lola when I went back to school last summer. I was late into work because I was fussing that everything was ok, and I was home as fast as I could at the end of the day in school. But I realised I had to stop thinking that he was being affected by human emotions of lonliness and boredom. It took me a while to relax, but eventually I accepted that as long as there weren't any obvious dangers to Lola and he had everything he needed he would be fine.


Well done!


----------



## meech008

Good morning all! Hope everyone had a pleasant night. We survived the night and are enjoying a bowl of oatmeal as we wait for the other little one to wake up. Hope everything is ok @gillian


----------



## spud's_mum

When I was preparing spuds food today, I grabbed the salad mix out of the fridge and it was frozen! Like icy snow on the leaves and everything. 

My fridge is so good ._.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone had a pleasant night. We survived the night and are enjoying a bowl of oatmeal as we wait for the other little one to wake up. Hope everything is ok @gillian


Hi and thanks your question. Everything is anything *but *ok here!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Crikey look at the size of that beaut!


Good Lord!!!  Is that Fluffy????


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> When I was preparing spuds food today, I grabbed the salad mix out of the fridge and it was frozen! Like icy snow on the leaves and everything.
> 
> My fridge is so good ._.


Mine gets frost damage if it touches the side or back of the fridge so I try to use the salad drawer to save wasting Lola's food.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good Lord!!!  Is that Fluffy????


...and is that John trying to sit on him?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Right I'm going to kick off with a song title and the next person who wants to join in has to think of another song with one of the words from mine in.
> 
> Sunshine Superman (Donavon)



Nobody out to play tonight?


----------



## meech008

I'm here


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm here


Hi Michelle, are the little ones still keeping you busy?
I used to be exhausted after having my niece stay when she was little.


----------



## meech008

They just left and I am SO tired! I love the little babes but they wear me out


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> They just left and I am SO tired! I love the little babes but they wear me out


You need eyes in the back of your head with them. Babies aren't so bad cos they stay put - apart from yelling of course - but its the mobile ones that keep you on your toes. I love all my nephews and nieces and was a regular babysitter but was always glad to hand them back!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> You need eyes in the back of your head with them. Babies aren't so bad cos they stay put - apart from yelling of course - but its the mobile ones that keep you on your toes. I love all my nephews and nieces and was a regular babysitter but was always glad to hand them back!


I definitely agree. They were really good though, I was very pleased


----------



## Lyn W

Do you start your new long distance placement tomorrow?


----------



## meech008

I do. I'm not as excited about it now that we found out Ben might lose his job. That's a lot of gas


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I do. I'm not as excited about it now that we found out Ben might lose his job. That's a lot of gas


Yes it's a shame its overshadowed by that. You both must be dreading Tuesday and wanting it to be over at the same time so you know where you stand, but hopefully it will be all ok.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Yes it's a shame its overshadowed by that. You both must be dreading Tuesday and wanting it to be over at the same time so you know where you stand, but hopefully it will be all ok.


You said it perfectly haha. But we just have to keep positive. We'll survive


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Mine gets frost damage if it touches the side or back of the fridge so I try to use the salad drawer to save wasting Lola's food.


it normally only freezes if it was at the back.
this was at the very front of the fridge!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You said it perfectly haha. But we just have to keep positive. We'll survive


I suppose when you think of what's happened to Ben's aunt and Ken lately - it put everything in perspective.
How is she doing?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> it normally only freezes if it was at the back.
> this was at the very front of the fridge!


Powerful fridge!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all


Hi There's not enough of us in here to be 'all' at the moment - just me I think unless there's others lurking in the corners!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I suppose when you think of what's happened to Ben's aunt and Ken lately - it put everything in perspective.
> How is she doing?


She's home! I totally forgot to tell everyone


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> She's home! I totally forgot to tell everyone


Did they save her foot?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Did they save her foot?


They reattached the bones with pens and are going to monitor it closely for infection. It's looking really good for her


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> They reattached the bones with pens and are going to monitor it closely for infection. It's looking really good for her


That's great - still a long haul but fantastic that she's home after such trauma


----------



## Lyn W

....and I'm sure she'll be all write now they've used pens!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> ....and I'm sure she'll be all write now they've used pens!!


You have a point!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You have a point!


They wouldn't waste pens if they thought it was inkurable, so I think the signs are good!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> They wouldn't waste pens if they thought it was inkurable, so I think the signs are good!


I'm not a fountain of knowledge but I've felt the signs were good!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm not a fountain of knowledge but I've felt the signs were good!


They used pens with me when I had knee trouble - they said it was the cart(i)ridge.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> They used pens with me when I had knee trouble - they said it was the cart(i)ridge.


I'm hoping it was black or blue ink


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I'm hoping it was black or blue ink


My knee certainly was!
Nothing a dose of penicillin couldn't sort out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> My knee certainly was!
> Nothing a dose of penicillin couldn't sort out.


Lol!  very good


----------



## Lyn W

Nobody come up with a song title with either sunshine or superman in it yet?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Nobody come up with a song title with either sunshine or superman in it yet?


My little sunshine


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> My little sunshine



My Sharona


----------



## Lyn W

You're my world.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed!
See you tomorrow
Night night all/anyone?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good night Lyn


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed!
> See you tomorrow
> Night night all/anyone?


Night Lyn!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all, hope we all had a good weekend! 
i had a good and productive one, got first sheet of wood for fidos new build and got him outside for the first time 



still no word from jades friend yet, hopefully she will see her in work.


----------



## Lyn W

Fido looks as if he's in tort heaven!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Fido looks as if he's in tort heaven!




allo mis lyn, how was your weekend?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John - good thanks lots done and a birthday meal at Pizza Hut yesterday for my niece so all good.
Weather rubbish so Lola stuck in yesterday.
So you're building a new enclosure for Fido?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - good thanks lots done and a birthday meal at Pizza Hut yesterday for my niece so all good.
> Weather rubbish so Lola stuck in yesterday.
> So you're building a new enclosure for Fido?



ooohh i love pizza hut! we managed a BBQ . yeah finally able to give the little fella the space he needs. 

last few days before going back to work?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I do. I'm not as excited about it now that we found out Ben might lose his job. That's a lot of gas


Hi Michelle, let's hope for the best as far as your husband's job is concerned, and....good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all


Hi how are you back there? Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed!
> See you tomorrow
> Night night all/anyone?


Time to say good afternoon, Lyn. How are you today? And how's Lola?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ooohh i love pizza hut! we managed a BBQ . yeah finally able to give the little fella the space he needs.
> 
> last few days before going back to work?


Don't remind me!!
I should go in this week really but can't face it!
At least we don't go in until Tuesday and that's a training day so chance to get organised then.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to say good afternoon, Lyn. How are you today? And how's Lola?


Still morning here but good afternoon to you Gillian, guess what the weather's doing?
No garden for Lola again, but he's fine.
How are you and Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Still morning here but good afternoon to you Gillian, guess what the weather's doing?
> No garden for Lola again, but he's fine.
> How are you and Oli?


Good day, neither morning nor afternoon.

It must be pouring with rain back there, for a change, as you said.

Am so-so. I guess you read my posts as far as pet shops and even vets are concerned, didn't you?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day, neither morning nor afternoon.
> 
> It must be pouring with rain back there, for a change, as you said.
> 
> Am so-so. I guess you read my posts as far as pet shops and even vets are concerned, didn't you?


Yes I did see that, but good news you have found someone to build a bigger enclosure for Oli.


----------



## meech008

It's too early! I'd like to go back to bed now


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes I did see that, but good news you have found someone to build a bigger enclosure for Oli.


True but the food is more important. Lyn, I am not a tort expert, but I have a strong feeling that it's Oli's diet. As you know, he only eats Roman lettuce and tomatoes...poor thing!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> It's too early! I'd like to go back to bed now


Sweet dreams, if you do!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> True but the food is more important. Lyn, I am not a tort expert, but I have a strong feeling that it's Oli's diet. As you know, he only eats Roman lettuce and tomatoes...poor thing!


Would the supermarkets like Carrefour/safeway in Amman have a broader range of veg available you could try?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Sweet dreams, if you do!


Have a good day at your new placement hope it all goes well.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Have a good day at your new placement hope it all goes well.


Thank you  we just got here no problems so the day is off to a good start!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you  we just got here no problems so the day is off to a good start!




best of luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Would the supermarkets like Carrefour/safeway in Amman have a broader range of veg available you could try?


Good afternoon Lyn. 

As for the supermarkets you mentioned, and malls, the vegetables and fruits are 'cleaner' so as to say. They do not have much more to offer than the other supermarkets have.


----------



## johnandjade

where do monkeys cook there dinner...

under the gorilla!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> where do monkeys cook there dinner...
> 
> under the gorilla!!


hahaha!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thank you  we just got here no problems so the day is off to a good start!


Glad to here that.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> where do monkeys cook there dinner...
> 
> under the gorilla!!


Here's another one:

Where did the monkey go when he lost his tail?
The retailer!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> Where did the monkey go when he lost his tail?
> The retailer!




why is there no asprin in the jungle??? 

cause the 'parrots eat em all'


----------



## johnandjade

well thank goodness that shift is over, i may have over indulged on the devils nectar yesterday. now off home to curl up in a ball lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> why is there no asprin in the jungle???
> 
> cause the 'parrots eat em all'


what is a monkeys favourite flower?

Chimp Pansies!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> what is a monkeys favourite flower?
> 
> Chimp Pansies!




how does tarzan lock his door??? 

... with a monKEY :/


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! my wee woman is awesome, she is bringing in a chippy for tea .

i'll say good night/ morning just now as i have a feeling i'll end up crashing and falling asleep with my head on my dinner plate! if anyone has chewing gum feel free to feed fluffy for me lol.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! my wee woman is awesome, she is bringing in a chippy for tea .
> 
> i'll say good night/ morning just now as i have a feeling i'll end up crashing and falling asleep with my head on my dinner plate! if anyone has chewing gum feel free to feed fluffy for me lol.


Don't fall asleep on your plate John it's a haddock not hammock and you could end up with a chip on your shoulder.
Enjoy your tea and see you soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't fall asleep on your plate John it's a haddock not hammock and you could end up with a chip on your shoulder.
> Enjoy your tea and see you soon.




yeah i've got enough on my plate! lfed and showered, 1915hrs .... late enough, of to bed lol.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah i've got enough on my plate! lfed and showered, 1915hrs .... late enough, of to bed lol.



I couldn't sleep this early - if I did I'd be ready to get up at 2 am.
Go on - catch up on your beauty sleep 
Sleep well
Night night


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't sleep this early - if I did I'd be ready to get up at 2 am.
> Go on - catch up on your beauty sleep
> Sleep well
> Night night


Hi lyn! How was your first day back at work?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all tort peeps


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi lyn! How was your first day back at work?


I don't start until next Tues Kirsty - at least I hope I don't!!

We go back the Tues after bank holiday. Didn't finish until middle of July (17th) so this is my 6th week.
But thanks for asking anyway!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all tort peeps


A very good but dark evening to you too.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> what is a monkeys favourite flower?
> 
> Chimp Pansies!


That one make me really laugh!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> A very good but dark evening to you too.


Good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ooohh i love pizza hut! we managed a BBQ . yeah finally able to give the little fella the space he needs.
> 
> last few days before going back to work?


Hi how are you?

So you like Pizza Hut? I don't mind it but I prefer Mc Donald's, where I had supper today.....yummy.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I don't start until next Tues Kirsty - at least I hope I don't!!
> 
> We go back the Tues after bank holiday. Didn't finish until middle of July (17th) so this is my 6th week.
> But thanks for asking anyway!!


I thought you were going back today  
I'll ask again next Tuesday lol!
What's been happening anyhow?


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at CDR and very sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I thought you were going back today
> I'll ask again next Tuesday lol!
> What's been happening anyhow?


Well its been pretty quiet in here.
John been partaking of the alcohol over the weekend so he's gone to bed.
Gillians still having Oli trouble
meech is probably working hard as we speak
Bea ,Jaizei and Del have popped in
I've been flitting in and out in between being busy but not many out to play.
How are you? How's Elsie doing?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR and very sweet dreams.


Goodnight Gillian hope you manage to sleep well


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR and very sweet dreams.


Goodnight Gillan


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> You're my world.


anyone playing?


----------



## Lyn W

I was chopping up carrots with the grim reaper earlier

Yes folks -I was dicing with death.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I was chopping up carrots with the grim reaper earlier
> 
> Yes folks -I was dicing with death.


Is he good looking


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Is he good looking


I don't know I didn't have my spectrecles on


----------



## Lyn W

SpudsMum hasn't been about much either...


----------



## meech008

Hey all!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hey all!


Hi busy day?


----------



## Lyn W

I'll see you soon.
Have a good US evening
and a goodnight UK side of the pond.
NIght Night


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi busy day?


Hi  sorry I missed you! Busy busy day. I hope your day was great!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/caterpillar-butterfly-metamorphosis-explainer/


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Hi  sorry I missed you! Busy busy day. I hope your day was great!


Hi!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> I'll see you soon.
> Have a good US evening
> and a goodnight UK side of the pond.
> NIght Night


Oh, bye Lyn


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Is he good looking


Been so long! How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well guys, I received a 94% on my essay. 
A tiny bit disapointed, but a good start!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> I don't start until next Tues Kirsty - at least I hope I don't!!
> 
> We go back the Tues after bank holiday. Didn't finish until middle of July (17th) so this is my 6th week.
> But thanks for asking anyway!!


What do you do?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Been so long! How are you?


Hi there! *big wave*
Kitchen is finished, Shelly has decided she wants to live outside 24/7 in her new burrow meanwhile I'm trying to practice letting her do that


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hey all!


Hi Michelle how are you today? Well, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well its been pretty quiet in here.
> John been partaking of the alcohol over the weekend so he's gone to bed.
> Gillians still having Oli trouble
> meech is probably working hard as we speak
> Bea ,Jaizei and Del have popped in
> I've been flitting in and out in between being busy but not many out to play.
> How are you? How's Elsie doing?


Good morning Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.

You seem to have forgotten something very important: Our _BIG BOSS _is not here, making it quieter still.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Gillian hope you manage to sleep well


I'm afraid I did *not *sleep well: went to bed after midnight, and I was wide awake 3.40 am! Oli's issue is worrying me a lot, let alone the *useless *pet shops and vets here. both of which have made things twice as hard for me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian, I so wish I were more local to you to better offer you direct help.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gillian, I so wish I were more local to you to better offer you direct help.


Hi ken, hope you are getting better.

Many thanks your kindness, but I'm afraid there is not much anyone at the forum can do.


----------



## leigti

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn.
> 
> As for the supermarkets you mentioned, and malls, the vegetables and fruits are 'cleaner' so as to say. They do not have much more to offer than the other supermarkets have.


Hello, I have been following very closely but are you able to supplement with something like herbal hey, TNT powder, or Miner-all? Are any of these available over there or can they be shipped there? If so, get some or all of these and mix it with his food really well. I don't really know if tortoise supply.com or Carolina pet supply.com chips international.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> Hello, I have been following very closely but are you able to supplement with something like herbal hey, TNT powder, or Miner-all? Are any of these available over there or can they be shipped there? If so, get some or all of these and mix it with his food really well. I don't really know if tortoise supply.com or Carolina pet supply.com chips international.


Thanks very much your help. Appreciate it.

I'm afraid *NOTHING *of the sort is available here, which I do know is hard to believe. The question is exhausting me...am I to regret having chosen a cute tort as a pet, because I live in a *THIRD WORLD *country?! Hope not!!


----------



## leigti

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your help. Appreciate it.
> 
> I'm afraid *NOTHING *of the sort is available here, which I do know is hard to believe. The question is exhausting me...am I to regret having chosen a cute tort as a pet, because I live in a *THIRD WORLD *country?! Hope not!!


I'm very clueless about mailing things international. But if someone here wanted to could they mail The stuff to you? Is Amazon available to order from over there? I know I'm sounding more ignorant by the second


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> I'm very clueless about mailing things international. But if someone here wanted to could they mail The stuff to you? Is Amazon available to order from over there? I know I'm sounding more ignorant by the second


Don't worry. Yes, things could be sent to me from abroad, and someone was kind enough to send me goods to include food. However:

a) I did not yet receive them
2) I hope that the customs don't make a 'fuss' of them if you know what I mean.

As for Amazon, frankly speaking I don't know if it's available here.


----------



## leigti

I hope you get them soon. Check into Amazon, you can find about everything on Amazon or eBay. I think you may be right, your tortoise need some better nutrition.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> I hope you get them soon. Check into Amazon, you can find about everything on Amazon or eBay. I think you may be right, your tortoise need some better nutrition.



Will check both.

Although I am *NOT *a tort expert, I know for sure that lettuce and tomatoes are not the right diet for a tort. But I REPEAT: I HAVE HAD AND STILL HAVE *NO OTHER CHOICE*. Everything else is fine with Oli, I think: the weather, walks, enclosure, exposure to the sun, daily soaks, light, and the rest.

Many thanks your help, once again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Will check both.
> Many thanks your help, once again.


I can work with you as well and try to help where I can. Dried weed leaves and such is what in thinking of here. With some seeds for growth as well. And naturally from me , calcium.


----------



## leigti

How about cuttlebone for birds over there? Do the pet stores have that? You can put one in the enclosure and scrape some on the food two or three times a week.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi how are you?
> 
> So you like Pizza Hut? I don't mind it but I prefer Mc Donald's, where I had supper today.....yummy.




allo! oh yes indeedy do, mc d's is a favourite as well


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> anyone playing?




metallica, my friend of misery


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like “Papa Murphy's- Take-N-Bake" pizza naturally I get a Cowboy Pizza with no sprinkles and extra cheese. That'll set me up for at least two weeks of food.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Will check both.
> 
> Although I am *NOT *a tort expert, I know for sure that lettuce and tomatoes are not the right diet for a tort. But I REPEAT: I HAVE HAD AND STILL HAVE *NO OTHER CHOICE*. Everything else is fine with Oli, I think: the weather, walks, enclosure, exposure to the sun, daily soaks, light, and the rest.
> 
> Many thanks your help, once again.




would it be possible for one of us to mail over a care package? seeds, cuttle etc? really hope you find a solution, i know you've exhausted every possibility but just throwing out ideas


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like “Papa Murphy's- Take-N-Bake" pizza naturally I get a Cowboy Pizza with no sprinkles and extra cheese. That'll set me up for at least two weeks of food.




hey there mr ken, hope to find you well. I actually tried beef jerky for the first time last week, closest thing to cowboy food i've had other than chillie


----------



## johnandjade

a very good morning/evening to you all  10hr sleep, feel like a new man today lol. bit cold here this morning but its sunny and dry (does a wee dance)


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can work with you as well and try to help where I can. Dried weed leaves and such is what in thinking of here. With some seeds for growth as well. And naturally from me , calcium.


Thanks very much your help Ken.


----------



## Gillian M

leigti said:


> How about cuttlebone for birds over there? Do the pet stores have that? You can put one in the enclosure and scrape some on the food two or three times a week.


'Pet stores' if so I may call them, have food for: birds, fish, and obviously cats and dogs. But, to be honest, I don't know what exactly the food is. Please excuse my ignorance here: I have never had a pet before.

Would a tort eat cuttle bone for birds, or am I just to give it a try *IF *it is available? Appreciate an answer, thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Y


johnandjade said:


> metallica, my friend of misery


You've got a Friend (James Taylor)


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> 'Pet stores' if so I may call them, have food for: birds, fish, and obviously cats and dogs. But, to be honest, I don't know what exactly the food is. Please excuse my ignorance here: I have never had a pet before.
> 
> Would a tort eat cuttle bone for birds, or am I just to give it a try *IF *it is available? Appreciate an answer, thanks.


Hi Gillian - Yes that is the sort of cuttlefish bone we buy. I don't think they make it specifically for torts


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well guys, I received a 94% on my essay.
> A tiny bit disapointed, but a good start!


That's a great start! Well done!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What do you do?


I'm a teacher.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> 'Pet stores' if so I may call them, have food for: birds, fish, and obviously cats and dogs. But, to be honest, I don't know what exactly the food is. Please excuse my ignorance here: I have never had a pet before.
> 
> Would a tort eat cuttle bone for birds, or am I just to give it a try *IF *it is available? Appreciate an answer, thanks.


I know you said you have trouble getting to the pet shops and vets in Amman I told you about Gillian but what about the Bird and Rabbit Market? They say they are for bird lovers etc so you may be able to get some things like cuttlefish and dried grasses or hays there. I don't know if Greeks are grass eaters but I grind up dried grass for Lola and sprinkle it on his wet food, because he doesn't like dried grass or even fresh grass much, but it is a way of getting fibre in. May be worth trying to visit and see first hand what they sell.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can work with you as well and try to help where I can. Dried weed leaves and such is what in thinking of here. With some seeds for growth as well. And naturally from me , calcium.


The trouble is with customs - sending plant and animal matter is restricted - apparently they do not allow seeds especially from other parts of the world. You have to list the contents of parcels, you can try to word the contents differently but if they are checked there is no guarantee they will be received. However the good news is that there are home and garden stores in the malls etc of Amman which maybe Gillian can try for seeds.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I know you said you have trouble getting to the pet shops and vets in Amman I told you about Gillian but what about the Bird and Rabbit Market? They say they are for bird lovers etc so you may be able to get some things like cuttlefish and dried grasses or hays there. I don't know if Greeks are grass eaters but I grind up dried grass for Lola and sprinkle it on his wet food, because he doesn't like dried grass or even fresh grass much, but it is a way of getting fibre in. May be worth trying to visit and see first hand what they sell.


Good morning Lyn, and many thanks your help. 

I called the above-mentioned place, so as to ask a couple of question. Unfortunately, even their phone gave me the same recording: 'The number you have called *is not in service*.' And as I told you, I spent he day calling these pet stores one by one, uselessly, believe me.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> The trouble is with customs - sending plant and animal matter is restricted - apparently they do not allow seeds especially from other parts of the world. You have to list the contents of parcels, you can try to word the contents differently but if they are checked there is no guarantee they will be received. However the good news is that there are home and garden stores in the malls etc of Amman which maybe Gillian can try for seeds.


True-trouble with customs, though they could check the goods, right?

By the way I have been to *three *malls and *none *of them have food and accessories for pets.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Hi Ed, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> would it be possible for one of us to mail over a care package? seeds, cuttle etc? really hope you find a solution, i know you've exhausted every possibility but just throwing out ideas


That's so kind of you-thanks! Yes......I really have done all I could, and I'm *so *tired.

As Lyn said, the trouble is with the customs. Don't know whether or not they'd allow such goods to entre.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Hi Ed long time no see!
How are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Gillian!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Y
> 
> You've got a Friend (James Taylor)




papas got a band new bag


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> would it be possible for one of us to mail over a care package? seeds, cuttle etc? really hope you find a solution, i know you've exhausted every possibility but just throwing out ideas


That's so kind of you-thanks! Yes......I really have done all I could, and I'm *so *tired.

As Lyn said, the trouble is with the customs. Don't know whether or not they'd allow such goods to entre.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian - Yes that is the sort of cuttlefish bone we buy. I don't think they make it specifically for torts


Fine, I'm going to have to check if it's available. And please excuse my ignorance in such a subject: I've never had a pet before. Thanks Lyn.


----------



## johnandjade

just deleted all the german contacts in my phone... now its hans free!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a very good morning/evening to you all  10hr sleep, feel like a new man today lol. bit cold here this morning but its sunny and dry (does a wee dance)


I feel like a new man today too - where can I get one?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I didn't bother going in to work yesterday. I slept in and then changed the oil on one of the cars, mowed the lawn and began work repairing my garage door. 
I should've gone to work................


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> just deleted all the german contacts in my phone... now its hans free!!


Warum? as is said in GERMAN.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

See you guys later.


----------



## johnandjade

i can't count very high... i'm scared of hights


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't bother going in to work yesterday. I slept in and then changed the oil on one of the cars, mowed the lawn and began work repairing my garage door.
> I should've gone to work................


Well done. That's a lot of work, meaning you need a nap, right? I do as well: Oli's issue has become.... 'The Issue Of The Middle East!'


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't bother going in to work yesterday. I slept in and then changed the oil on one of the cars, mowed the lawn and began work repairing my garage door.
> I should've gone to work................


You were busy though - I expect you'll work twice as hard today to make up for it!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When I need to rest....I go to work.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> See you guys later.


Bye Ed


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Warum? as is said in GERMAN.




was the joke that won the endiburgh fringe lol. 

last years was, i had to sell my hoover.. well, it was just collecting dust!


----------



## johnandjade

velcro... what a rip off!! boom boom


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I feel like a new man today too - where can I get one?




if you find out dont tell jade, she'll want one too


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> if you find out dont tell jade, she'll want one too


Was going to try a male order catalogue


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> papas got a band new bag


Brand New Day


----------



## Gillian M

Talk to you later everyone. Am going to try and make up some sleep.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> When I need to rest....I go to work.






my work is ok... so those suspicious looking bottles


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Brand New Day




paul weller, brand new start


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> paul weller, brand new start


Start! (The Jam)


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk to you later everyone. Am going to try and make up some sleep.


See you later Gillian.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 145298
> 
> 
> my work is ok... so those suspicious looking bottles


Obviously bottles of Olive Oil etc


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Fine, I'm going to have to check if it's available. And please excuse my ignorance in such a subject: I've never had a pet before. Thanks Lyn.


Gillian there was no one more ignorant about tortoise keeping than me a year ago. I knew absolutely nothing but thanks to the people here I have learnt, and still am learning, more each day.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Start! (The Jam)




start me up. the stones


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> start me up. the stones


Lay your hands on me (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like “Papa Murphy's- Take-N-Bake" pizza naturally I get a Cowboy Pizza with no sprinkles and extra cheese. That'll set me up for at least two weeks of food.


Hi Ken are you back home now?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lay your hands on me (Bon Jovi)




death of you and me. high flying birds


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My work fridge is a little less well stocked


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle how are you today? Well, I hope.


Hi gillian. Yesterday was great! Hope yours went well!


----------



## meech008

Today's the day everyone. Super nervous


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Today's the day everyone. Super nervous




whats today? exams?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> whats today? exams?


Today was the day we found out if Ben keeps his job or not. And....he DOES!!!!! Hallelujah


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Today was the day we found out if Ben keeps his job or not. And....he DOES!!!!! Hallelujah




oh that's brilliant!!!   woo hoo


----------



## johnandjade

did you hear about the constipated math teacher??? 

he worked it out with a pencil


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Today's the day everyone. Super nervous


Thinking of you and hoping for the best!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> did you hear about the constipated math teacher???
> 
> he worked it out with a pencil


............was that logarithms?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ............was that logarithms?



how does he say hello... with a signwave


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Today was the day we found out if Ben keeps his job or not. And....he DOES!!!!! Hallelujah


Should have read on before last posting.....that is fantastic news ! What a relief for you after such a worrying weekend.. Try to do something to relax and celebrate tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Should have read on before last posting.....that is fantastic news ! What a relief for you after such a worrying weekend.. Try to do something to relax and celebrate tonight!




party in the cold dark room


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My work fridge is a little less well stocked


Oh I don't know Ed - looks pretty full to me - E.coli ....salmonella...............!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> death of you and me. high flying birds


Death of a clown (Dave Davies/Kinks)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Death of a clown (Dave Davies/Kinks)




ace of hearts. chris rea


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ace of hearts. chris rea


Hearts on Fire (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Lyn W

Welcome back Adam! Good time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> enjoy the holiday boss! be sure to send us a post card


Hope it arrived ok.
Post card sent.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope it arrived ok.
> Post card sent.




hello boss  just in time for the party


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> party in the cold dark room


Party on!!! I brought beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Adam! Good time?


Hello, Lyn.
Lovely holiday, though very tiring.
I've got 185 alerts plus PM's to look through.
Wow!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn.
> Lovely holiday, though very tiring.
> I've got 185 alerts plus PM's to look through.
> Wow!


.....and that's after a quiet weekend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello boss  just in time for the party


Party?
I'll have to sit in the corner.
legs gone, can barely stand up.
Hi John, it's good to be back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Party on!!! I brought beer


Hello, Michelle.
Hope you're well, I'm back in The Cold.
I've drunk so much beer, but I'll have another thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Party?
> I'll have to sit in the corner.
> legs gone, can barely stand up.


Funny - that's what the one legged pirate said last week after you pinched his.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I must go see you all later.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Michelle.
> Hope you're well, I'm back in The Cold.
> I've drunk so much beer, but I'll have another thank you.


We're celebrating! Ben survived lay offs!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hearts on Fire (Bryan Adams)




fire, water, burn. bloodhound gang


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Party?
> I'll have to sit in the corner.
> legs gone, can barely stand up.
> Hi John, it's good to be back.



oh no, what you do? how were the monkeys?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> hmmm...traveling at night


It's too hot for daytime travel.
I always try to travel at night through Morocco.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oh I don't know Ed - looks pretty full to me - E.coli ....salmonella...............!


Looks like a bachelor's fridge?
Every weekend I unplug it and leave it open to defrost. Leaves and dirt blow in. Repeat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Can't. I'm off away tomorrow until Sunday night for a very nice gig.


Hope you had a great weekend.
You can say wibble now, if you like.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn.
> Lovely holiday, though very tiring.
> I've got 185 alerts plus PM's to look through.
> Wow!





wibble


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fire, water, burn. bloodhound gang


Light my fire (the Doors)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Looks like a bachelor's fridge?
> Every weekend I unplug it and leave it open to defrost. Leaves and dirt blow in. Repeat.


yep - and that's why bachelors tend to stay bachelors!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Light my fire (the Doors)




by the light of the magical moon. t rex


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> by the light of the magical moon. t rex


Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band?Spingsteen)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band?Spingsteen)



i know the bosses version ( not adams, bruces lol) 


stand by me


----------



## Lyn W

I can't stand the rain (Ann Peebles /Tina Turner)


----------



## Lyn W

Gotta go again
Bye!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've been better. Just found out that my husband may lose his job on Tuesday. He's our only source of income and insurance while I'm in school so we are really worried


Hoping to read better news on this as i read on. 
How awful.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I can't stand the rain (Ann Peebles /Tina Turner)




why does it always rain on me. travis


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> why does it always rain on me. travis




cause there are Scottish lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> 32 degrees here
> Spuds outside
> View attachment 144895
> 
> View attachment 144896


Hooorrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!
i've missed Spud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So close
> 
> View attachment 144903


And I bet he just tried it again.
Love these animals.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you had a great weekend.
> You can say wibble now, if you like.


Wobble 

Autocorrect intrudes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww lyn I'm moving house next week and because I'm renting just now I need to take all the weeds out my garden or the letting agency will take them out and charge me for it.
> I'm leaving it to the absaloute last minute because it's beasties food! So was thinking about replanting them at my new house - more specifically the sow thistle because beastie loves it and I can't see any wild ones at the places I usually pick because I know they aren't sprayed. Silly question but can I do that?


Yep, it seeds very easily.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They reattached the bones with pens and are going to monitor it closely for infection. It's looking really good for her


Hooorrrrrraayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Send her our love.
Some good news for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning all, hope we all had a good weekend!
> i had a good and productive one, got first sheet of wood for fidos new build and got him outside for the first time
> View attachment 145169
> 
> 
> still no word from jades friend yet, hopefully she will see her in work.


Lovely photo.
Know i've said it before but Fido's a good looking tortoise.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> why does it always rain on me. travis


Always look on the bright side of life (Monty Python)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Always look on the bright side of life (Monty Python)


"Right before you draw your terminal breath"


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely photo.
> Know i've said it before but Fido's a good looking tortoise.



thank you . he is very photogenic, but then im biased


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Always look on the bright side of life (Monty Python)




coming back to life. the mighty floyd


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> coming back to life. the mighty floyd


Back on the Chain Gang (The Pretenders)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/caterpillar-butterfly-metamorphosis-explainer/


Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That; Del, was The Cold Dark Room's 10,000th post and completed our 500th page.
I am so happy, but sorry I missed it at the same time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That; Del, was The Cold Dark Room's 10,000th post and completed our 500th page.
> I am so happy, but sorry I missed it at the same time.


Is there a prize?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WELL DONE EVERYBODY !!!!!
And thank you so much for making The Cold Dark Room such a success and such a nice place to chill out.
Cold Dark Roomers are magnificent in the support you all give to each other and the help you give to tortoises in your care and on the forum as a whole.
What a smashing bunch you all are.
Thanks, guys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/caterpillar-butterfly-metamorphosis-explainer/


Oh, and points for the article and points for the 10,000th post.
Hooorrrraaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
(again).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well guys, I received a 94% on my essay.
> A tiny bit disapointed, but a good start!


Tidgy bit disappointed?
I think 94% has got to be pretty good!
Well done.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Back on the Chain Gang (The Pretenders)




back to black. winehouse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gillian, I so wish I were more local to you to better offer you direct help.


Bless you.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We're celebrating! Ben survived lay offs!




to ben!



cheers and congrats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi ken, hope you are getting better.
> 
> Many thanks your kindness, but I'm afraid there is not much anyone at the forum can do.


Wrong!
Things in post for Oli later this week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I'm very clueless about mailing things international. But if someone here wanted to could they mail The stuff to you? Is Amazon available to order from over there? I know I'm sounding more ignorant by the second


Not you're not.
You're trying to help.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WELL DONE EVERYBODY !!!!!
> And thank you so much for making The Cold Dark Room such a success and such a nice place to chill out.
> Cold Dark Roomers are magnificent in the support you all give to each other and the help you give to tortoises in your care and on the forum as a whole.
> What a smashing bunch you all are.
> Thanks, guys.




thank you for letting fluffy and myself squat here  and well done to you sir for creating this magical room!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> back to black. winehouse


Black coffee in bed (Squeeze)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 'Pet stores' if so I may call them, have food for: birds, fish, and obviously cats and dogs. But, to be honest, I don't know what exactly the food is. Please excuse my ignorance here: I have never had a pet before.
> 
> Would a tort eat cuttle bone for birds, or am I just to give it a try *IF *it is available? Appreciate an answer, thanks.


Bird cuttlebone is good, will be with you soon , i hope
Grass not so popular with Greeks, Tidgy ate it just once and then complained for ages.
Some may eat a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Black coffee in bed (Squeeze)




fade to black, metallica (epic tune)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fade to black, metallica (epic tune)


fade to grey (Visage)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good to hear from you, Ed.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> fade to grey (Visage)




shades of grey. billy joel (love that guy!)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> shades of grey. billy joel (love that guy!)


Shades of green (The Mission)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Shades of green (The Mission)




GREEN DOOR


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> GREEN DOOR


Close every door (schofield/ Jason Donovan.donny Osmond etc )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was the joke that won the endiburgh fringe lol.
> 
> last years was, i had to sell my hoover.. well, it was just collecting dust!


i liked;
what is the difference between a Hippo and a Zippo?
One is really heavy and the other is a little lighter.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Close every door (schofield/ Jason Donovan.donny Osmond etc )




close to the borderline.. joel again lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today's the day everyone. Super nervous


Owwww!
Fingers so crossed.
And toes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today was the day we found out if Ben keeps his job or not. And....he DOES!!!!! Hallelujah


yeah, yeah , yes, yes, yes.
Indeed, so, so happy, hurraaahh!
And points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> party in the cold dark room


Absolutely.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i liked;
> what is the difference between a Hippo and a Zippo?
> One is really heavy and the other is a little lighter.




i wasnt sure what kind of pasta to use for dinner...

then the penne dropped


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> close to the borderline.. joel again lol


To the moon and back (savage garden)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely.




mr ben still has job, mr adam is back.. today is a good day


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> To the moon and back (savage garden)




dark side of the moon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....and that's after a quiet weekend!


Not that quiet, you guys did good. 
Thanks my friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Funny - that's what the one legged pirate said last week after you pinched his.


Yeah, but he's bin asking for it. 
It certainly stumped him.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> dark side of the moon


I love Pink Floyd!

Under the moon of love (Showaddywaddy)


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Today was the day we found out if Ben keeps his job or not. And....he DOES!!!!! Hallelujah


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
That's FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're celebrating! Ben survived lay offs!


I know!
I'm so happy, some of those earlier posts were not good.
I think you deserve good things.
Give Ben a kiss from me.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love Pink Floyd!
> 
> Under the moon of love (Showaddywaddy)




ohh yes indeedy doody!! the pulse album is top of the list for me


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love Pink Floyd!
> 
> Under the moon of love (Showaddywaddy)




a big hunk o love.... uhh huu huu (elvis)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh no, what you do? how were the monkeys?


Climbed the rock, front and back, spent far too much time in trees and walking, can't say i can't do it anymore, but ow! it hurts so much, I can barely walk today.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you had a great weekend.
> You can say wibble now, if you like.


...but if we say "wibble," must we stick pencils up our noses and wear our underpants on our head?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Climbed the rock, front and back, spent far too much time in trees and walking, can't say i can't do it anymore, but ow! it hurts so much, I can barely walk today.




pain well erned im sure! never again .... till next time  

worth it though?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


Wibble.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but he's bin asking for it.
> It certainly stumped him.


He was hopping mad!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He was hopping mad!




always the first foot at new year though!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Climbed the rock, front and back, spent far too much time in trees and walking, can't say i can't do it anymore, but ow! it hurts so much, I can barely walk today.


Ibuprofen will help!
Swinging in the trees?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Wobble
> 
> Autocorrect intrudes


damned auto correct!
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you . he is very photogenic, but then im biased


I'm not.
He is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is there a prize?


Dunno.
What do you want, Del?
I can always say no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to ben!
> View attachment 145324
> 
> 
> cheers and congrats


Yeay!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Well its been pretty quiet in here.
> John been partaking of the alcohol over the weekend so he's gone to bed.
> Gillians still having Oli trouble
> meech is probably working hard as we speak
> Bea ,Jaizei and Del have popped in
> I've been flitting in and out in between being busy but not many out to play.
> How are you? How's Elsie doing?


All good I was also on the drink so Sunday - was at a baby shower which was a bit inappropriate but my friends and I (apart from the pregnant one) had a lot of fun 
@Gillian Moore i didn't know oli was poorly, are you ok?

Granny Brodie is fab. She's able to walk around a little more and told me not to visit tonight because my grandpa is taking her out for fish and chips so couldn't ask for much more!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you for letting fluffy and myself squat here  and well done to you sir for creating this magical room!


You've been wonderful here, sir.
Your humour, compassion and general loveliness have been greatly appreciated.
Pleasure to know you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> fade to grey (Visage)


One of my favourite records.
went drinking with Steve Strange a few times.
Nice bloke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Close every door (schofield/ Jason Donovan.donny Osmond etc )


Have sung this on a few occasions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr ben still has job, mr adam is back.. today is a good day


Yep.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've been wonderful here, sir.
> Your humour, compassion and general loveliness have been greatly appreciated.
> Pleasure to know you.




ditto! ...I've found QI on netflix, i consider it homework now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> That's FANTASTIC!!!!


And hello Bea, thanks for all your interesting morsels too, appreciate your posts, knowing that you're busy.
You make the Cold Dark Room a little brighter.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and points for the article and points for the 10,000th post.
> Hooorrrraaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> (again).


You forgot an exclamation point. Just one.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That; Del, was The Cold Dark Room's 10,000th post and completed our 500th page.
> I am so happy, but sorry I missed it at the same time.


Haha! Had to break in the 500th page with caterpillar soup


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...but if we say "wibble," must we stick pencils up our noses and wear our underpants on our head?


Yes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> I'm a teacher.


Awesome! What do you teach?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pain well erned im sure! never again .... till next time
> 
> worth it though?


Yep.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there! *big wave*
> Kitchen is finished, Shelly has decided she wants to live outside 24/7 in her new burrow meanwhile I'm trying to practice letting her do that


Enjoying the kitchen, then?
Hehe, making friends with the gophers down there!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.


Hiiiiii


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> ...but if we say "wibble," must we stick pencils up our noses and wear our underpants on our head?


Captain.... UNDERPANTS!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Enjoying the kitchen, then?
> Hehe, making friends with the gophers down there!


I think so meanwhile I'm trying not to have an anxiety attack that she is outside all the time *gulp* they grow so fast!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Awesome! What do you teach?


I teach 11 - 16 yr olds with special additional needs - so a range of subjects but science and CDT are the two main with numeracy literacy, social skills outdoor activities etc. Love the kids - hate the paperwork!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> dark side of the moon


Suppose that must be where Darth Vader's vacation house is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> All good I was also on the drink so Sunday - was at a baby shower which was a bit inappropriate but my friends and I (apart from the pregnant one) had a lot of fun
> @Gillian Moore i didn't know oli was poorly, are you ok?
> 
> Granny Brodie is fab. She's able to walk around a little more and told me not to visit tonight because my grandpa is taking her out for fish and chips so couldn't ask for much more!


Hi, Kirsty, i'm so glad your tough, cool gran is doing okay. 
Just ha fish and chips for the first time in about five years.
Yummmyy!!!
Thank you so much for being such an excellent Cold Dark Roomer.
You rock!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hi!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Captain.... UNDERPANTS!!!


That can have its drawers back.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> I think so meanwhile I'm trying not to have an anxiety attack that she is outside all the time *gulp* they grow so fast!


Aww


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn.
> Lovely holiday, though very tiring.
> I've got 185 alerts plus PM's to look through.
> Wow!


185... alerts?
Dun
 Duhn
 DUHNNNNNNNN


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> We're celebrating! Ben survived lay offs!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kirsty, i'm so glad your tough, cool gran is doing okay.
> Just ha fish and chips for the first time in about five years.
> Yummmyy!!!
> Thank you so much for being such an excellent Cold Dark Roomer.
> You rock!


Adam where have you been?!?!? 
Yeah she's awesome and I'm really proud of her for being so positive and strong throughout the whole situation! 
Fish and chips are my faveroute - there's this pub where I live that do buy one get one free for fish and chips on a Sunday so it costs about £5 including a vodca and coke! My friends and I go every Sunday lol

How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ditto! ...I've found QI on netflix, i consider it homework now


It is.
It's funny and it makes you realize that all that you know, is wrong.
I agree with Socrates, that the best thing you can learn is that I know nothing


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> All good I was also on the drink so Sunday - was at a baby shower which was a bit inappropriate but my friends and I (apart from the pregnant one) had a lot of fun
> @Gillian Moore i didn't know oli was poorly, are you ok?
> 
> Granny Brodie is fab. She's able to walk around a little more and told me not to visit tonight because my grandpa is taking her out for fish and chips so couldn't ask for much more!


That's great to hear she's getting back to normal.
Oli not ill just likes being out and sulks when he's in and won't move so Gillian is worried.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I teach 11 - 16 yr olds with special additional needs - so a range of subjects but science and CDT are the two main with numeracy literacy, social skills outdoor activities etc. Love the kids - hate the paperwork!


Such a rewarding job though!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam where have you been?!?!?
> Yeah she's awesome and I'm really proud of her for being so positive and strong throughout the whole situation!
> Fish and chips are my faveroute - there's this pub where I live that do buy one get one free for fish and chips on a Sunday so it costs about £5 including a vodca and coke! My friends and I go every Sunday lol
> 
> How is everyone?


Hello!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.


...and Ken is home!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You forgot an exclamation point. Just one.


Sorry!
Extra point.
Thanks for your contributions here as well, Delaney.
Funny stuff.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 185... alerts?
> Dun
> Duhn
> DUHNNNNNNNN


I'm really quite shocked. How on earth did you generate so many?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> That's great to hear she's getting back to normal.
> Oli not ill just likes being out and sulks when he's in and won't move so Gillian is worried.


Oh thank goodness he's ok - was getting worried for her there! Beastie is the same, he gets grumpy when I bring him in but he gets over it after a couple of hours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Haha! Had to break in the 500th page with caterpillar soup


Spot on.
Yuuuummmmyyyyy!!!!!!!!
or not.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hey! How are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> ...and Ken is home!!!!


Yes! Welcome back Ken


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I need to go and cut the grass before it rains and gets dark  
Speak soon everyone!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh thank goodness he's ok - was getting worried for her there! Beastie is the same, he gets grumpy when I bring him in but he gets over it after a couple of hours


Lola won't stay out long he sulks if I leave him out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


hello; Noel.
It's good to be back, and glad you've been visiting The Cold Dark Room.
you're lovely and most welcome.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I need to go and cut the grass before it rains and gets dark
> Speak soon everyone!


It has rained here for about the last 5 days


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

kirsty Johnston said:


> I need to go and cut the grass before it rains and gets dark
> Speak soon everyone!


Hope it stays dry!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> It has rained here for about the last 5 days


Really? We have been hot and dry. Looks as if it's should rain soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm really quite shocked. How on earth did you generate so many?


...........he sends them to himself under a false name! I'm trying to work out which one if you he is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> 185... alerts?
> Dun
> Duhn
> DUHNNNNNNNN


Yes, but You all did me proud .
Love it.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Really? We have been hot and dry. Looks as if it's should rain soon.


Our weather forecasts consist of
drizzle, rain, light rain, heavy rain , thunder storms with downpours , some bright spells with rain,( or drizzle), drizzle with rain, low pressure bringing rain, weather warnings for heavy rain, rain with more rain. Its been wet in some capacity every blooming day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam where have you been?!?!?
> Yeah she's awesome and I'm really proud of her for being so positive and strong throughout the whole situation!
> Fish and chips are my faveroute - there's this pub where I live that do buy one get one free for fish and chips on a Sunday so it costs about £5 including a vodca and coke! My friends and I go every Sunday lol
> 
> How is everyone?


been to Gibraltar.
So lovely and British, saw the last walk by of the vets who held it in WWII
Bought the guys a beer.
Lovely.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Our weather forecasts consist of
> drizzle, rain, light rain, heavy rain , thunder storms with downpours , some bright spells with rain,( or drizzle), drizzle with rain, low pressure bringing rain, weather warnings for heavy rain, rain with more rain. Its been wet in some capacity every blooming day!




uk, wetter than an otters pocket!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> been to Gibraltar.
> So lovely and British, saw the last walk by of the vets who held it in WWII
> Bought the guys a beer.
> Lovely.




did you stock up on the HP sauce?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Lola won't stay out long he sulks if I leave him out!


Shelly throws a huge tantrum when I bring her in from being outside for a couple days. Then she looks so pathetic. It's awful you would think I was doing tortoise torture
My other two will be waiting to come in *eye roll followed by a long sigh*


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hello; Noel.
> It's good to be back, and glad you've been visiting The Cold Dark Room.
> you're lovely and most welcome.


Awww thank you! *blushes*


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> All good I was also on the drink so Sunday - was at a baby shower which was a bit inappropriate but my friends and I (apart from the pregnant one) had a lot of fun
> @Gillian Moore i didn't know oli was poorly, are you ok?
> 
> Granny Brodie is fab. She's able to walk around a little more and told me not to visit tonight because my grandpa is taking her out for fish and chips so couldn't ask for much more!


Good evening Kirsty, and many thanks your question. 

Oli has been giving me a lot of trouble lately: he moves to a corner and sticks to end hours on end, and nobody has been able to explain why. When I take him out for a wak, he seems to be a different Oli!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go shopping now so will see you all later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have to go shopping now so will see you all later.


Good evening Lyn.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Today was the day we found out if Ben keeps his job or not. And....he DOES!!!!! Hallelujah


Great to hear that Michelle! See? I told you, didn't I?

Congrats!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Our weather forecasts consist of
> drizzle, rain, light rain, heavy rain , thunder storms with downpours , some bright spells with rain,( or drizzle), drizzle with rain, low pressure bringing rain, weather warnings for heavy rain, rain with more rain. Its been wet in some capacity every blooming day!


Yikes! You guys seem a little soggy!


----------



## johnandjade

enjoyed it so much last night, turning in early again tonight  hope you all have a good night/day and we'll deal with the back up of the mail in the morning... got a postcard to find


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It has rained here for about the last 5 days


Really? It's actually been really nice here over the past couple of days. We have went to about 20 odd degrees since Friday


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hope it stays dry!


Thankfully it did. But it's forecasted to rain so will probably start pouring down in the next couple of hours


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Our weather forecasts consist of
> drizzle, rain, light rain, heavy rain , thunder storms with downpours , some bright spells with rain,( or drizzle), drizzle with rain, low pressure bringing rain, weather warnings for heavy rain, rain with more rain. Its been wet in some capacity every blooming day!


Haha! I actually burst out laughing reading this!!! That was really funny lol
Although I do feel your pain


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Kirsty, and many thanks your question.
> 
> Oli has been giving me a lot of trouble lately: he moves to a corner and sticks to end hours on end, and nobody has been able to explain why. When I take him out for a wak, he seems to be a different Oli!


Oh no! At least he is still active on his walks, tells me there isn't anything wrong with his health which is really positive  is it just in his enclosure he's not moving? He might just be taking a strop because he wants to go outside and play


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> been to Gibraltar.
> So lovely and British, saw the last walk by of the vets who held it in WWII
> Bought the guys a beer.
> Lovely.


Aww that sounds great! I'm glad you had a good time 
Nice to have you back though!!


----------



## Gillian M

To our Dear BIG BOSS,

We all missed you, your funny posts and your.....orders!

Welcome back Adam and Wifey, and kisses from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh no! At least he is still active on his walks, tells me there isn't anything wrong with his health which is really positive  is it just in his enclosure he's not moving? He might just be taking a strop because he wants to go outside and play


Thanks your help Kirsty.

Oli has been behaving in a strange way when at home, be it in his enclosure on the floor. He could stay in that *corner*-notice a corner, literally for hours, and would not move till I pick him up! Never has this happened, not even last Winter when it *snowed *here. You may be right: he might be doing so because he wants to go out. But:

a) I repeat: he has never behaved like this before
b) I cannot stay outside 24 hours a day can I? LOL!

Kirsty, he's driven me nuts. I have a feeling it is his diet as I feed him Roman lettuce and tomatoes, due to the fact that food for torts is *NOT *available here. I have checked so-called 'pet stores', malls supermarkets, you name it. Was told not to bother. A couple of members at the forum have been kind enough to send me cuttle bone. However, even here there may be an obstacle: the customs may/may not allow such goods in! Moreover, I have not found a single vet for torts here. Don't know what on earth to do.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your help Kirsty.
> 
> Oli has been behaving in a strange way when at home, be it in his enclosure on the floor. He could stay in that *corner*-notice a corner, literally for hours, and would not move till I pick him up! Never has this happened, not even last Winter when it *snowed *here. You may be right: he might be doing so because he wants to go out. But:
> 
> a) I repeat: he has never behaved like this before
> b) I cannot stay outside 24 hours a day can I? LOL!
> 
> Kirsty, he's driven me nuts. I have a feeling it is his diet as I feed him Roman lettuce and tomatoes, due to the fact that food for torts is *NOT *available here. I have checked so-called 'pet stores', malls supermarkets, you name it. Was told not to bother. A couple of members at the forum have been kind enough to send me cuttle bone. However, even here there may be an obstacle: the customs may/may not allow such goods in! Moreover, I have not found a single vet for torts here. Don't know what on earth to do.


Aww I'm really sorry you are going through that Gillian 
Due to the long winters in Scotland I need to go to the supermarket at the start/end of the year as well. Have you tried artichokes? They are really good for torts and you might be able to get them in the food shops where you are? 
I bought my cuttlefish bones from Amazon - like yourself I couldn't find them in any shops so had to order them online but not too sure if that option is available to you? 

I will help where I can - if there's anything I could send you I would be happy to ship something out. Or of course be an ear to listen to you when you need someone to talk to


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh thank goodness he's ok - was getting worried for her there! Beastie is the same, he gets grumpy when I bring him in but he gets over it after a couple of hours





kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww I'm really sorry you are going through that Gillian
> Due to the long winters in Scotland I need to go to the supermarket at the start/end of the year as well. Have you tried artichokes? They are really good for torts and you might be able to get them in the food shops where you are?
> I bought my cuttlefish bones from Amazon - like yourself I couldn't find them in any shops so had to order them online but not too sure if that option is available to you?
> 
> I will help where I can - if there's anything I could send you I would be happy to ship something out. Or of course be an ear to listen to you when you need someone to talk to


Oh Kirsty, that is *so sweet *of you. Don't send cuttle bone now please. I don't want the customs to seize the food. let's wait and see what happens to the food that LYN and ED were so generous to have sent. Thanks all the same. I really do appreciate your help.

I think that artichokes are available here, but am not sure. If they are, I'll give them a try.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww that sounds great! I'm glad you had a good time
> Nice to have you back though!!


Great to have our BIG BOSS back!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Kirsty, that is *so sweet *of you. Don't send cuttle bone now please. I don't want the customs to seize the food. let's wait and see what happens to the food that LYN and ED were so generous to have sent. Thanks all the same. I really do appreciate your help.
> 
> I think that artichokes are available here, but am not sure. If they are, I'll give them a try.


Your more than welcome. It's so horrible when someone you care about is poorly - particularly when you are doing everything you can and nothing seems to work  let me know if the cuttlefish bones arrive. I really hope they do!
Try artichokes if you can there's also lambs lettuce which is healthy for torts. I believe people out with the UK call it corn salad? You can buy it in most of the supermarkets here so hopefully it's the same where you are. 

Keep me updated with progress - I hope oli gets better soon


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your more than welcome. It's so horrible when someone you care about is poorly - particularly when you are doing everything you can and nothing seems to work  let me know if the cuttlefish bones arrive. I really hope they do!
> Try artichokes if you can there's also lambs lettuce which is healthy for torts. I believe people out with the UK call it corn salad? You can buy it in most of the supermarkets here so hopefully it's the same where you are.
> 
> Keep me updated with progress - I hope oli gets better soon


Once again : THANKS! Do you mind my sending you a PM? Honestly speaking I need to talk to someone.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Once again : THANKS! Do you mind my sending you a PM? Honestly speaking I need to talk to someone.


Of course not! I want to help in any way I can


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Can't you get grape leaves?


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams to all Cold Roomers. Sleep wellQ


kirsty Johnston said:


> Of course not! I want to help in any way I can


Don't know how to thank you! Just sent yo a PM.


----------



## Gillian M

johnsonnboswell said:


> Can't you get grape leaves?


Hi. Do you mean me? If so, yes and I've tried them but Oli refused to eat them time and once again. I have noticed ever since I got him, that he's rather picky on food.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night all at CDR and sweet dreams!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams to all Cold Roomers. Sleep wellQ
> 
> Don't know how to thank you! Just sent yo a PM.


Good night!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mr ben still has job, mr adam is back.. today is a good day


Today is the best day


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> That's FANTASTIC!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know!
> I'm so happy, some of those earlier posts were not good.
> I think you deserve good things.
> Give Ben a kiss from me.


The support from everyone here was overwhelming. I'm in total awe and can't thank everyone enough for letting me cry and worry on here. This room is the best


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thank you! It was a longggg weekend


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Great to hear that Michelle! See? I told you, didn't I?
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Gillian! I so appreciate it


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Do you mean me? If so, yes and I've tried them but Oli refused to eat them time and once again. I have noticed ever since I got him, that he's rather picky on food.


Lola is quite picky too but the secret of getting him to eat a wider variety was to take what he likes and wrap other foods in it or chop the new foods into tiny pieces and stick them to the popular foods with water i.e wet the main food and coat it with the new food. Then gradually add more and more, until he eats them on their own now.
I was also wondering Gillian if maybe because you have always hand fed him is his beak overgrown?
If he hasn't has chance to wear it down maybe he can't feed himself because of his beak. If so then one of the vets in Amman I found may be able to trim it down.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh no! At least he is still active on his walks, tells me there isn't anything wrong with his health which is really positive  is it just in his enclosure he's not moving? He might just be taking a strop because he wants to go outside and play


This is what we all think is happening but Gillian is getting a bigger enclosure made for him so hopefully he will be happier.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> This is what we all think is happening but Gillian is getting a bigger enclosure made for him so hopefully he will be happier.


Definitely! Fingers crossed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam where have you been?!?!?
> Yeah she's awesome and I'm really proud of her for being so positive and strong throughout the whole situation!
> Fish and chips are my faveroute - there's this pub where I live that do buy one get one free for fish and chips on a Sunday so it costs about £5 including a vodca and coke! My friends and I go every Sunday lol
> 
> How is everyone?


Gibraltar, annoying monkeys mainly.
Had cod and chips for the first time in years.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gibraltar, annoying monkeys mainly.
> Had cod and chips for the first time in years.


That must have tasted good.
There's something about chip shop chips especially at the seaside!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm really quite shocked. How on earth did you generate so many?


I've had another 189 since i've got back.
It's going to take a week to catch up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Our weather forecasts consist of
> drizzle, rain, light rain, heavy rain , thunder storms with downpours , some bright spells with rain,( or drizzle), drizzle with rain, low pressure bringing rain, weather warnings for heavy rain, rain with more rain. Its been wet in some capacity every blooming day!


Here every day."Scorchio".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...........he sends them to himself under a false name! I'm trying to work out which one if you he is!


Cheek!
I think you're all fictions created by my deranged imagination.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheek!
> I think you're all fictions created by my deranged imagination.


Yes indeed we are a figleaf of your imagination


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you stock up on the HP sauce?


Yep. 
Two bottles acquired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gre


johnandjade said:


> enjoyed it so much last night, turning in early again tonight  hope you all have a good night/day and we'll deal with the back up of the mail in the morning... got a postcard to find


Thanks for checking the post.
See you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> To our Dear BIG BOSS,
> 
> We all missed you, your funny posts and your.....orders!
> 
> Welcome back Adam and Wifey, and kisses from Oli to Tidgy.


Missed you too, Gillian.
Tidgy sends a week's load of kisses to Oli and you also.
Wifey says hi.
I say you didn't say wibble very often, but thanks for all the posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Can't you get grape leaves?


Good thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams to all Cold Roomers. Sleep wellQ
> 
> Don't know how to thank you! Just sent yo a PM.


Night Gillian. 
Glad to be back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today is the best day


I bet it is!
I'm so pleased.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The support from everyone here was overwhelming. I'm in total awe and can't thank everyone enough for letting me cry and worry on here. This room is the best


And you are one of the many good people that make it the best thing.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That must have tasted good.
> There's something about chip shop chips especially at the seaside!


Yep, and Gibraltar is pretty much all seaside, or very near.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally caught up.
Everyone gone.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finally caught up.
> Everyone gone.



Looks like they just drifted quietly away to a corner
- and it's time for my bed too.
There's always millions of other posts to read
Glad you're back safely Adam
Hope your leg is better tomorrow.
Goodnight to you and anyone else here or yet to pop in,
Take care and sleep well.

A special hug to Maggie after her loss.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And you are one of the many good people that make it the best thing.
> Thanks.


Ohh stahp *blushes *


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Looks like they just drifted quietly away to a corner
> - and it's time for my bed too.
> There's always millions of other posts to read
> Glad you're back safely Adam
> Hope your leg is better tomorrow.
> Goodnight to you and anyone else here or yet to pop in,
> Take care and sleep well.
> 
> A special hug to Maggie after her loss.


Goodnight Lyn! And yes a special hug to Maggie, who loved Bob dearly


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Ohh stahp *blushes *






Pictures are much more effective.


----------



## jaizei

And just because I had this one preloaded and didn't use it earlier.


----------



## jaizei

Someone mentions potatoes and this is what pops into my head.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Someone mentions potatoes and this is what pops into my head.


I love that movie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Looks like they just drifted quietly away to a corner
> - and it's time for my bed too.
> There's always millions of other posts to read
> Glad you're back safely Adam
> Hope your leg is better tomorrow.
> Goodnight to you and anyone else here or yet to pop in,
> Take care and sleep well.
> 
> A special hug to Maggie after her loss.


Hey, Lyn
Still catching up with all the other threads.
So sorry for Maggie and Bob.
I had nightmares about Tidgy whilst I was away as usual, can't imagine the pain Maggie is in. 
Awful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ohh stahp *blushes *


So happy to here Ben's news.
Don't blush, be proud of being a fantastic person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 145370
> 
> 
> Pictures are much more effective.


Do you blush?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And just because I had this one preloaded and didn't use it earlier.
> 
> View attachment 145371


And where are the effective pictures of you ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And where are the effective pictures of you ?


----------



## jaizei

Seriously having giggle fits after seeing that picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 145375


Ask a silly question.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Seriously having giggle fits after seeing that picture.


me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


And a jolly wibble to you too.


----------



## meech008

Goodnight loves! 5 am wakeup call tomorrow so off to bed for me. I hope everyone has a great nigh


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm off to bed too. 
I'm flying to Boston tomorrow. My flight leaves at 5am


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> And just because I had this one preloaded and didn't use it earlier.
> 
> View attachment 145371




boil em, mash em, stick em in a stew


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Goodnight loves! 5 am wakeup call tomorrow so off to bed for me. I hope everyone has a great nigh





AZtortMom said:


> I'm off to bed too.
> I'm flying to Boston tomorrow. My flight leaves at 5am




0500, must be the new witching hr.. i woke at 5 and sounds like fido is up as well. 

i've swept up and dusted in here, just popped the kettle on, was going to bring us in some fresh muffins but store was closed


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good thought.


Hi Adam. Yes could have been a good thought but Oli refuses to eat them time and once again.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Looks like they just drifted quietly away to a corner
> - and it's time for my bed too.
> There's always millions of other posts to read
> Glad you're back safely Adam
> Hope your leg is better tomorrow.
> Goodnight to you and anyone else here or yet to pop in,
> Take care and sleep well.
> 
> A special hug to Maggie after her loss.


Good morning Lyn. 

See? Not only Oli crawls to a.....*corner*!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And where are the effective pictures of you ?


Hi Adam. I just read Lyn's post, whereas she said: 'Hope your leg is better,' or something like that. What is up? Hurt your leg? Hope it's nothing serious.
Please let me know you are now better, and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnandjade

we got a delivery of carrots in for the snow leopard and a party box full of balloons and streamers too . a sure enough, a postcard from the boss with a picture of a monkey on front


----------



## spud's_mum

My snuggly pup is a bit hyper today.
And feeling very affectionate, giving me kisses. Thing is, he won't sit still!


----------



## spud's_mum

Pouring with rain today.
This is what monty thinks of it:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. 
School has started here again and again the bus drivers are parking in the mechanics spots. I had to get here a little earlier to find a spot.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Pouring with rain today.
> This is what monty thinks of it:
> View attachment 145406


Good job he doesn't live in Wales - he'd be being treated for depression after this last week of rain.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> School has started here again and again the bus drivers are parking in the mechanics spots. I had to get here a little earlier to find a spot.


Morning Ed - remove their wheels that'll put them off!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Morning Ed - remove their wheels that'll out them off!


It's like talking to a herd of goats. And yes. I've talked to goats.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yesterday I met another member of the forum and I sold him Pedro. My "frisky" male.
He now has seven girlfriends and will be MUCH happier.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday I met another member of the forum and I sold him Pedro. My "frisky" male.
> He now has seven girlfriends and will be MUCH happier.


Good luck to Pedro I hope he'll be very happy with his new hareem!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He was reduced to dry humping his dog house..........................


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Yes could have been a good thought but Oli refuses to eat them time and once again.


Have you tried cutting them up really small and coating things he does like with them, or even trickle juice from a tomato on them - it is a bit more work but it worked for Lola. They are easy to trick!
Also Gillian I see from the web that there is a Jordanian turtle and tortoise conservation organisation - would it possible to contact them to ask what they feed? (Assuming it is legal for you to have Oli, I saw something about Greeks on their site but didn't get a chance to read it).


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> He was reduced to dry humping his dog house..........................


Poor Pedro, I bet he'll be the father to many!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Now I have the five that live in harmony with each other....And Bertha.
Also, Another extra pen.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I have the five that live in harmony with each other....And Bertha.
> Also, Another extra pen.


Are you going to replace Pedro to use the pen?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Are you going to replace Pedro to use the pen?


No more males. But I wouldn't throw away the chance to acquire more females....
Right now I'll use the pen to put everyone in while I'm doing maintenance on the big house. Or grow some big weeds in it and let them free range every now and again.
Optimally, Bertha would get better and it would be her permanent home. However, Bertha has her own plans.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great day, everyone.


You too Ed see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great day, everyone.




you too mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

well back to normal here... peein' with rain


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well back to normal here... peein' with rain


There is some blue sky in between the clouds and drizzle today - unless I'm hallucinating!
Morning John!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> well back to normal here... peein' with rain


Same here 
That's why monty's sulking


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off out today so I'll see you all later.
Have fun!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm off out today so I'll see you all later.
> Have fun!




hope its a fun adventure, see you later miss lyn


----------



## johnandjade

why doesn't snoop dogg get wet when it's raining??

... because hes in the 'hood' !


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Have you tried cutting them up really small and coating things he does like with them, or even trickle juice from a tomato on them - it is a bit more work but it worked for Lola. They are easy to trick!
> Also Gillian I see from the web that there is a Jordanian turtle and tortoise conservation organisation - would it possible to contact them to ask what they feed? (Assuming it is legal for you to have Oli, I saw something about Greeks on their site but didn't get a chance to read it).


Good afternoon Lyn, and of course good afternoon *Lola*.

Oh yes I have tried that tricky way and Oli would only eat the lettuce and tomato in the 'salad.' He's rather picky on food, that I'm sure of.

As or the organization, well yet another story here: Kirsty was kind enough to send me their phone number last night. I called them *MILLIONS *of times this morning, and *NOBODY *answered! I told Kirsty that I was expecting them either NOT to answer OR to apologize. And see?


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon everyone at CDR.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> 0500, must be the new witching hr.. i woke at 5 and sounds like fido is up as well.
> 
> i've swept up and dusted in here, just popped the kettle on, was going to bring us in some fresh muffins but store was closed


Bummer, I love a good muffin. Good morning


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great day, everyone.


Thanks Ed. You too.

I'm having anything but a great day with Oli driving nuts!


----------



## johnandjade

10mins ago




and now


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Bummer, I love a good muffin. Good morning




asda do really good blueberry ones, 4 for a pound


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon everyone at CDR.




allo'! how are we today?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> asda do really good blueberry ones, 4 for a pound


Blueberry and banana nut are my favorite


----------



## meech008

The ride to Kilmarnock is beautiful


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo'! how are we today?


So-so how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> The ride to Kilmarnock is beautiful




bootifool


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> So-so how are you?




yeah can't complain, its hump day so worst of the weeks over


----------



## johnandjade

..chunk norris can do a wheelie on a unicycle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Yes could have been a good thought but Oli refuses to eat them time and once again.


Hi, Gillian.
Sadly I am not surprised.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. I just read Lyn's post, whereas she said: 'Hope your leg is better,' or something like that. What is up? Hurt your leg? Hope it's nothing serious.
> Please let me know you are now better, and wishes for a speedy recovery.


Too much walking and climbing which I am not used to anymore.
Muscles have seized up in both calves and my ankles hurt a great deal.
Nothing to worry about, luckily I have people to go to the shops for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we got a delivery of carrots in for the snow leopard and a party box full of balloons and streamers too . a sure enough, a postcard from the boss with a picture of a monkey on front


Splendid.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too much walking and climbing which I am not used to anymore.
> Muscles have seized up in both calves and my ankles hurt a great deal.
> Nothing to worry about, luckily I have people to go to the shops for me.


Have you tried bananas? They usually help for things like that and heat relaxes muscles. I say this like I'm a doctor but it's worth a shot! Sorry you're hurting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Pouring with rain today.
> This is what monty thinks of it:
> View attachment 145406


Not very impressed is he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's like talking to a herd of goats. And yes. I've talked to goats.


me too.
Lot smarter than some people I've met.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great day, everyone.


And you.
Sorry I missed you.
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The ride to Kilmarnock is beautiful


Rather nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Have you tried bananas? They usually help for things like that and heat relaxes muscles. I say this like I'm a doctor but it's worth a shot! Sorry you're hurting!


Don't be sorry, I'm quite happy to push myself and suffer.
Gives me an excuse to lie about and drink excessive amounts of vodka.
Don't eat fruit much, might try a banana, something to do with potassium?
Thanks.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be sorry, I'm quite happy to push myself and suffer.
> Gives me an excuse to lie about and drink excessive amounts of vodka.
> Don't eat fruit much, might try a banana, something to do with potassium?
> Thanks.



Coconut water; coconuts are like the corn of the 21st century.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> bootifool


Glad to hear that John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Coconut water; coconuts are like the corn of the 21st century.


Thanks, but_ I_ like the suffering and complaining.


----------



## stojanovski92113

HELLO everyone .


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> HELLO everyone .




allo


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too much walking and climbing which I am not used to anymore.
> Muscles have seized up in both calves and my ankles hurt a great deal.
> Nothing to worry about, luckily I have people to go to the shops for me.


Good afternoon. Sorry to that Adam. At least it's nothing that serious. Take care and wishes to get well soooooooooooon!

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from a really naughty Oli, who's been driving me *mad*!


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> HELLO everyone .


Hi!


----------



## johnandjade

chuck norris once won a game of poker with 2 queens and a bithday card


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> HELLO everyone .


hello and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Grab an armadillo to sit on, but watch out for the hedgehogs, have a coffee, or a Mountain Dew, we've also got some beer and Dr Pepper if you'd prefer.
Biscuits and custard.
Oh, and have three points to begin, questions drift in and out and lots of points for being nice, funny or interesting.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Sorry to that Adam. At least it's nothing that serious. Take care and wishes to get well soooooooooooon!
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from a really naughty Oli, who's been driving me *mad*!


Thanks, Gillian, really, I'm fine, just having fun complaining and getting everyone to wait on me hand and foot.
Again.
ha de ha.
Tidgy says she's missed Oli and is now sulking 'cos he hasn't sent a kiss.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian, really, I'm fine, just having fun complaining and getting everyone to wait on me hand and foot.
> Again.
> ha de ha.
> Tidgy says she's missed Oli and is now sulking 'cos he hasn't sent a kiss.


Oh...so you want everyone to wait on you....SIR?! This confirms that you are being a BIG BOSS at home as well as at CDR...hmmm.

Oli did send Tidgy kisses not only a kiss, re-read my LAST post. 

By the way, I just moved Oli onto the balcony in the SUN. He is not moving but he's sitting there with all his four legs stretched, and seems relaxed enjoying the sun. At least I hope so.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be sorry, I'm quite happy to push myself and suffer.
> Gives me an excuse to lie about and drink excessive amounts of vodka.
> Don't eat fruit much, might try a banana, something to do with potassium?
> Thanks.




on the potato juice today then?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but_ I_ like the suffering and complaining.


Like complaining, I can understand, but *WHY *like suffering?


----------



## Gillian M

Goodbye all. Got to go, talk to you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh...so you want everyone to wait on you....SIR?! This confirms that you are being a BIG BOSS at home as well as at CDR...hmmm.
> 
> Oli did send Tidgy kisses not only a kiss, re-read my LAST post.
> 
> By the way, I just moved Oli onto the balcony in the SUN. He is not moving but he's sitting there with all his four legs stretched, and seems relaxed enjoying the sun. At least I hope so.


Yep, that's good.
Tidgy apologizes for not reading the previous post properly.
Not my fault of course. 
wifey is boss; mostly. 
She's very scary. 
That's why I make the most of my illnesses or injuries.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hello and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, but watch out for the hedgehogs, have a coffee, or a Mountain Dew, we've also got some beer and Dr Pepper if you'd prefer.
> Biscuits and custard.
> Oh, and have three points to begin, questions drift in and out and lots of points for being nice, funny or interesting.
> Wibble.


I think I'll need a beer, this sounds interesting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on the potato juice today then?


Wifey's just gone to buy beer and wine.
Duty free voddy while she's away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Like complaining, I can understand, but *WHY *like suffering?


Because I can moan.
A lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodbye all. Got to go, talk to you later.


be good (ish)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I think I'll need a beer, this sounds interesting


Quite......


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodbye all. Got to go, talk to you later.



see you later miss gillian


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I think I'll need a beer, this sounds interesting




watch out for flying jellyfish!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's just gone to buy beer and wine.
> Duty free voddy while she's away.




the best kind


----------



## johnandjade

chuck norris threw a grenade and killed 45 people.... then it exploded


----------



## stojanovski92113

I can see this is a very different thread. Is there a lot of boozing going on here .


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> watch out for flying jellyfish!


Let me grab a few beers....


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can see this is a very different thread. Is there a lot of boozing going on here .




there is a one legged pirate in here too somewhere... he steals the livestock and runs in circles lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can see this is a very different thread. Is there a lot of boozing going on here .


Sometimes, but some of The Cold Dark Roomers prefer soft drinks, hence the Mountain Dew for Ed (Zeropilot) and the Dr Pepper for Cameron (Jaizei), our resident moderator. Others like Spud's mum are rather young so we have to drink responsibly and offer straws and stuff.
We have a lot of cheese here though.
Most of us drink a lot of coffee.
There's fresh brewed usually or one of those machines that does nasty stuff, but it's hard to find in The Dark.
Enjoy your beer, you'll need it to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there is a one legged pirate in here too somewhere... he steals the livestock and runs in circles lol


Should be by the door at this time of day.
Wherever the door may be.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be by the door at this time of day.
> Wherever the door may be.




we really should find out his name lol


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sometimes, but some of The Cold Dark Roomers prefer soft drinks, hence the Mountain Dew for Ed (Zeropilot) and the Dr Pepper for Cameron (Jaizei), our resident moderator. Others like Spud's mum are rather young so we have to drink responsibly and offer straws and stuff.
> We have a lot of cheese here though.
> Most of us drink a lot of coffee.
> There's fresh brewed usually or one of those machines that does nasty stuff, but it's hard to find in The Dark.
> Enjoy your beer, you'll need it to begin.


I'll start with coffee, I love coffee!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we really should find out his name lol


Well it's not Johnny Depp, i checked.
Then the girls lost interest in him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'll start with coffee, I love coffee!!


Me too.
Having a cup as we speak.


----------



## johnandjade

literally just finished a cup, should be working but hey ho!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> literally just finished a cup, should be working but hey ho!


Yeah I have to leave for work soon :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah I have to leave for work soon :-(


I retired 10 years ago, aged 39.
ha de ha.
Do you like your work ?


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah I have to leave for work soon :-(




boo


----------



## johnandjade

who is the highest flying action actor in hollywood???


.. steven seegull :/


----------



## meech008

Fun fact of the day: x rays can only travel in straight lines. They cannot go around a corner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Fun fact of the day: x rays can only travel in straight lines. They cannot go around a corner


Yes, but sometimes they can go _through_ the corner.
Hi, Michelle.


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 145420
> I hope everyone is having a good day


Thanks, I am.
Hope you are too.
Early flight tomorrow?


----------



## johnandjade

tum tee tum, my working day is done  

whats worse than watching paint dry??? ... watching dry paint!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tum tee tum, my working day is done
> 
> whats worse than watching paint dry??? ... watching dry paint!


And being painted.


----------



## johnandjade

there once was a lad called john, 
he was walking home all alone..
the road was boaring and long but he always sang a song...
and visted the cold dark room on his phone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there once was a lad called john,
> he was walking home all alone..
> the road was boaring and long but he always sang a song...
> and visted the cold dark room on his phone


Points.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And being painted.



... i'd need to brush up on that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... i'd need to brush up on that


I'll do some canvassing first.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll do some canvassing first.




what kind of marketing do airlines prefer???

..flyers :/


----------



## johnandjade

true story...

U2 were playing a gig and bono spoke to the crowd while clapping his hands and said.. 

'every time i clap my hands, a child in Africa dies'

to which a guy shouts back; 

'WELL STOP CLAPPING YOU HANDS YOU SICK (person born out of wedlock)


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but sometimes they can go _through_ the corner.
> Hi, Michelle.


Hi  this is very true. That's whu lead is so important


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Goodness, remember nearly all of that stuff.
Mostly rubbish too.
Those were the days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi  this is very true. That's whu lead is so important


Lead corners are safe.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I retired 10 years ago, aged 39.
> ha de ha.
> Do you like your work ?


It's challenging, rewarding and physically demanding. I work with  cognitively impaired children and adults. I wish I went to school to study animals and their behavior....that's what I really enjoy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi  this is very true. That's whu lead is so important





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lead corners are safe.


unless you lick them.


----------



## spud's_mum

Random mushroom photography haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> It's challenging, rewarding and physically demanding. I work with cognitively impaired children and adults. I wish I went to school to study animals and their behavior....that's what I really enjoy!!!


Good job, not sure I could cope.
I do a little English teaching here and that can be demanding enough. 
Lyn W does similar work with problem children, I believe.
She should be here in a bit. 
Agree with the animal behaviour stuff.
Trying to read Tidgy can be a nightmare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Random mushroom photography haha
> View attachment 145438


Actually really beautiful. 
Hi, Spud's mum.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually really beautiful.
> Hi, Spud's mum.


Why hello, Adam.
Just been shopping ready for school next week 
Having a sleep over tomorrow so will probably be up all night


----------



## johnandjade

the pose as the tell tale bubbles appeared lol


----------



## meech008

Today is.....interesting. just had a patient try to beat the tar out of me poor thing.


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Today is.....interesting. just had a patient try to beat the tar out of me poor thing.


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


>


I'm not sure what I did here LOL why that pic posted


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> who is the highest flying action actor in hollywood???
> 
> 
> .. steven seegull :/



http://www.cracked.com/funny-45-steven-seagal/
(some adult language)


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm not sure what I did here LOL why that pic posted




there is magical powers in here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Why hello, Adam.
> Just been shopping ready for school next week
> Having a sleep over tomorrow so will probably be up all night


School back already.
And then you get the nice weather.
The usual in my day, too.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> http://www.cracked.com/funny-45-steven-seagal/
> (some adult language)




i must admit i love hard to kill, and nico. cheesey but good! 

you know he is a 'musician' now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 145439
> 
> 
> 
> the pose as the tell tale bubbles appeared lol


Definitely an "It wasn't me" look.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too much walking and climbing which I am not used to anymore.
> Muscles have seized up in both calves and my ankles hurt a great deal.
> Nothing to worry about, luckily I have people to go to the shops for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today is.....interesting. just had a patient try to beat the tar out of me poor thing.


How nice!
he or she was scared?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Why hello, Adam.
> Just been shopping ready for school next week
> Having a sleep over tomorrow so will probably be up all night


I haven't worked out why they are called sleepovers - because no one ever sleeps!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> there is magical powers in here


LOL


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I haven't worked out why they are called sleepovers - because no one ever sleeps!!




to mislead mum and dad! 

how was your afternoon miss womblyn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


>


Splendid photo!


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 145441


Let's see who the real king of beasts is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm not sure what I did here LOL why that pic posted


Glad it did.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How nice!
> he or she was scared?


.....or drunk?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to mislead mum and dad!
> 
> how was your afternoon miss womblyn?


Hi John had a good day thanks just shopping trying to buy my nephew a cooker but the one we wanted was out of stock so back to the drawing board.
The weather perked up so Lola had an hour out in his 'garden room' out of the wind and had a good graze.
Having a bonfire tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Let's see who the real king of beasts is


I can think if another good reason why he may need the toilet paper!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i must admit i love hard to kill, and nico. cheesey but good!
> 
> you know he is a 'musician' now?


Hmmmmmm!
I bet he isn't.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How nice!
> he or she was scared?


He or she thought they were in a battle zone. They were confused.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm!
> I bet he isn't.




agreed, he should stick to bad movie https://m.youtube.com/results?q=steven seagal music blues &sm=1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I haven't worked out why they are called sleepovers - because no one ever sleeps!!


Yeah, the sleeping is over, you stay awake.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John had a good day thanks just shopping trying to buy my nephew a cooker but the one we wanted was out of stock so back to the drawing board.
> The weather perked up so Lola had an hour out in his 'garden room' out of the wind and had a good graze.
> Having a bonfire tonight.




in my head its not a 'garden room'... its a tort conservatory! (excuse spelling) 

oohh bonfire!! marshmallows and digestive biscuit sandwiches


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Let's see who the real king of beasts is


You just know that one day this is going to go seriously wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John had a good day thanks just shopping trying to buy my nephew a cooker but the one we wanted was out of stock so back to the drawing board.
> The weather perked up so Lola had an hour out in his 'garden room' out of the wind and had a good graze.
> Having a bonfire tonight.


All those video tapes?
(i know you wouldn't).


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> in my head its not a 'garden room'... its a tort conservatory! (excuse spelling)
> 
> oohh bonfire!! marshmallows and digestive biscuit sandwiches


No not that exciting - just a bin full of personal papers I can't recycle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All those video tapes?
> (i know you wouldn't).


Oh noooo!
It would take a week to burn all those out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> agreed, he should stick to bad movie https://m.youtube.com/results?q=steven seagal music blues &sm=1


Goodness me, no! 
I mean, no.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> He or she thought they were in a battle zone. They were confused.


Was it PTSD?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in my head its not a 'garden room'... its a tort conservatory! (excuse spelling)
> 
> oohh bonfire!! marshmallows and digestive biscuit sandwiches


Neighbours' shed on fire.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No not that exciting - just a bin full of personal papers I can't recycle.



the 'bonfires' in these parts now a days seams to consist of a wheely bin  , kids actually do it deliberately for the fumes! 

when i was younger and we had actual fires on a random night in a wood or park my frind would always donate his underwear as kindeling! (hes a flatulent lad lol)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness me, no!
> I mean, no.




have you heard christopher lee? its a bit of a shock


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neighbours' shed on fire.


I was once playing a social skills game with a group of kids and one of the questions was
'What would you do if you saw smoke coming from a neighbours window?'
The answer I was expecting was - dial 999
The answer one smarty pants gave
'I would pour petrol on it'

I don't think they got on with their neighbours either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the 'bonfires' in these parts now a days seams to consist of a wheely bin  , kids actually do it deliberately for the fumes!
> 
> when i was younger and we had actual fires on a random night in a wood or park my frind would always donate his underwear as kindeling! (hes a flatulent lad lol)


Hmmm.
I should have tried that with the girls.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I haven't worked out why they are called sleepovers - because no one ever sleeps!!


Maybe it's because people over sleep the next day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you heard christopher lee? its a bit of a shock


Yeah, a lot better than Seagal, though.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have you heard christopher lee? its a bit of a shock


or Telly Savalas singing 'IF' - why do they all think they can sing?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Maybe it's because people over sleep the next day


That's a much better way to describe it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was once playing a social skills game with a group of kids and one of the questions was
> 'What would you do if you saw smoke coming from a neighbours window?'
> The answer I was expecting was - dial 999
> The answer one smarty pants gave
> 'I would pour petrol on it'
> 
> I don't think they got on with their neighbours either!


Here you barbecue indoors, so if smoke comes from window you pop round for some kebabs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> or Telly Savalas singing 'IF' - why do they all think they can sing?


Leonard Nimoy.
William Shatner.
Dear, oh dear.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Night night, Gillian.
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Goodnight Gillian


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leonard Nimoy.
> William Shatner.
> Dear, oh dear.


It's music, Jim, but not as we know it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's music, Jim, but not as we know it!


Even 'music' is stretching it a bit.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Was it PTSD?


Nah, just dementia. She didn't know where she was


----------



## meech008

On the way home now! Yayyyyy


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Nah, just dementia. She didn't know where she was


That is so sad when people get so confused and frightened, and very upsetting for the family too.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> On the way home now! Yayyyyy


Drive carefully!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> On the way home now! Yayyyyy


Yahhhaaaayyyy!!!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too much walking and climbing which I am not used to anymore.
> Muscles have seized up in both calves and my ankles hurt a great deal.
> Nothing to worry about, luckily I have people to go to the shops for me.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Kirsty.
Good day?


----------



## johnandjade

battery died! bed time now, catch up in morning, night all and morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hope you feel better soon


It's nothing.
Just a chance for me to moan and have people feeling sorry for me.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> battery died! bed time now, catch up in morning, night all and morning all


Night night.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nothing.
> Just a chance for me to moan and have people feeling sorry for me.
> Thanks.


Haha! I like they moments as well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> battery died! bed time now, catch up in morning, night all and morning all


Good night sleeping beauty!
All these early nights you're getting you must be looking better by the day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! I like they moments as well


wifey says I'm an expert at it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good night sleeping beauty!
> All these early nights you're getting you must be looking better by the day!!


Hmmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

Haven't seen JoesMum for a while has she been in?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That is so sad when people get so confused and frightened, and very upsetting for the family too.


It is. You have to learn to tread carefully. They deserve respect as much as anyone


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It is. You have to learn to tread carefully. They deserve respect as much as anyone


Absolutely - dignity at all times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Haven't seen JoesMum for a while has she been in?


Came back from France safe and sound, posted a bit on here on the 9th, 10th and 11th when she had a plumber in to fix her heating.
Nothing since anywhere on TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is. You have to learn to tread carefully. They deserve respect as much as anyone


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Came back from France safe and sound, posted a bit on here on the 9th, 10th and 11th when she had a plumber in to fix her heating.
> Nothing since anywhere on TFO.


Maybe gone away again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe gone away again


Maybe, I hope she's ok.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to get myself some beauty sleep too.
Will take a few months of continual sleep but you have to start somewhere!
So night night people
See you tomorrow
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Greeks, along with the ancient Chinese, Arabs and all other civilizations except the Egyptians had no word for blue. 
It's interesting in that all civilizations start with only mentions of black and white, then red and orange and next green and then yellow, though these last two are sometimes reversed in their first mention.
Blue is always last.
Homer called the sky 'bronze'. 
He also described wine, sheep and the sea as being the same colour; red.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to get myself some beauty sleep too.
> Will take a few months of continual sleep but you have to start somewhere!
> So night night people
> See you tomorrow
> Take care.


Night night.
I'm far beyond any chance of getting more beautiful by sleeping so I'll stay up a bit.
Nighty night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grey and grey and grey and grey.
Grey and grey and grey.
I can sing a woodlouse, sing a woodlouse.etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Estonia it is a commonly held belief that if you point at a rainbow your finger will fall off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why oh why take the pee out of Newcastle ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why oh why take the pee out of Newcastle ?


Say whaattttt


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Say whaattttt


This evening's question.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Say whaattttt


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Estonia it is a commonly held belief that if you point at a rainbow your finger will fall off.


What a dilemma!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What a dilemma!


Evening, Delaney.
keeping well ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Delaney.
> keeping well ?


Hello!
Just fine! Attempting to re-enter the almost toxic world of giving people advice. It's been a loooong time since I've been 'out there' on the forum.
What ya up to in this dreary, sad place?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

@Lyn W, I got what I asked for! Except not really. No rain  


Hopefully you get some sun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!
> Just fine! Attempting to re-enter the almost toxic world of giving people advice. It's been a loooong time since I've been 'out there' on the forum.
> What ya up to in this dreary, sad place?


Nooooooo!
The Cold Dark Room is a happy, warm place.


----------



## meech008

Hi Delaney! *waves*


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Hi Delaney! *waves*


Hi! Work today?


----------



## jaizei

That picture I posted last night may have broken me. I swear I'm still giggling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That picture I posted last night may have broken me. I swear I'm still giggling.


I'm blaming the monkeys for me being broken. 
( Gibraltar's monkeys, not the cheeky pop group.)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That picture I posted last night may have broken me. I swear I'm still giggling.


Where?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Where?


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! Work today?


Yep! We'll clinicals, which is pretty much work with no pay haha. How is school going for you?


----------



## meech008

It's National dog day over here! Soooooo just to celebrate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's National dog day over here! Soooooo just to celebrate


Pretty looking dog. 
Happy dog day!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


There are several things Robin Hood could be doing here, none of which give an excuse for looking so creepy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Yep! We'll clinicals, which is pretty much work with no pay haha. How is school going for you?


Oh  
Would there ever be an opportunity for a promotion? 
Great, thank you! I'm thinking about taking a couple more courses.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


>


It's so mesmerizing!


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh
> Would there ever be an opportunity for a promotion?
> Great, thank you! I'm thinking about taking a couple more courses.


It's really good networking while I'm in school. The goal is to impress the people at the sites I go to while I'm school enough so that I have job offers when I graduate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am broken, so going to bed early tonight.
Good night, Michelle.
Night night, Delaney
Nighty byes, Cameron.
Bye bye strange Robin Hood.
Night everyone else still about or yet to enter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am broken, so going to bed early tonight.
> Good night, Michelle.
> Night night, Delaney
> Nighty byes, Cameron.
> Bye bye strange Robin Hood.
> Night everyone else still about or yet to enter.


Night!


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh
> Would there ever be an opportunity for a promotion?
> Great, thank you! I'm thinking about taking a couple more courses.


Take more courses!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's so mesmerizing!


----------



## Moozillion

I work out of town during the week, and only get to come home to my hubby, Elsa and the cats on the weekends. But this week my Wednesday turned into Friday! 
I started having intermittent toothache last week, and it got steadily worse. I phoned my dentist yesterday, figuring I'd make an appointment for next week, but she's going out of town on vacation. I could either wait for an appointment in 3 weeks, or she could work me in Thursday at 7:30 am! So I finished up at work, and came home today (Wednesday)! I won't bother going back up Friday, so I'm home for 4 days!!! YAYYY!
I LOVE my dentist, by the way: the most PAINLESS dentist I've ever had!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> I work out of town during the week, and only get to come home to my hubby, Elsa and the cats on the weekends. But this week my Wednesday turned into Friday!
> I started having intermittent toothache last week, and it got steadily worse. I phoned my dentist yesterday, figuring I'd make an appointment for next week, but she's going out of town on vacation. I could either wait for an appointment in 3 weeks, or she could work me in Thursday at 7:30 am! So I finished up at work, and came home today (Wednesday)! I won't bother going back up Friday, so I'm home for 4 days!!! YAYYY!
> I LOVE my dentist, by the way: the most PAINLESS dentist I've ever had!!!!!


Excellent!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I work out of town during the week, and only get to come home to my hubby, Elsa and the cats on the weekends. But this week my Wednesday turned into Friday!
> I started having intermittent toothache last week, and it got steadily worse. I phoned my dentist yesterday, figuring I'd make an appointment for next week, but she's going out of town on vacation. I could either wait for an appointment in 3 weeks, or she could work me in Thursday at 7:30 am! So I finished up at work, and came home today (Wednesday)! I won't bother going back up Friday, so I'm home for 4 days!!! YAYYY!
> I LOVE my dentist, by the way: the most PAINLESS dentist I've ever had!!!!!



That's my kind of thinking. Get a fresh start Monday.


----------



## johnandjade

BUZZZ!!! (red light flashes)

man playing operation in the dark is a challenge!

morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I work out of town during the week, and only get to come home to my hubby, Elsa and the cats on the weekends. But this week my Wednesday turned into Friday!
> I started having intermittent toothache last week, and it got steadily worse. I phoned my dentist yesterday, figuring I'd make an appointment for next week, but she's going out of town on vacation. I could either wait for an appointment in 3 weeks, or she could work me in Thursday at 7:30 am! So I finished up at work, and came home today (Wednesday)! I won't bother going back up Friday, so I'm home for 4 days!!! YAYYY!
> I LOVE my dentist, by the way: the most PAINLESS dentist I've ever had!!!!!


Yahhhhaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
A mostly positive dentist story.
Very unusual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> BUZZZ!!! (red light flashes)
> 
> man playing operation in the dark is a challenge!
> 
> morning all


Love that game.
A friend had the Dalek version.
Most silly fun.
Morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning Cold Dark Room and Cold Dark Roomers.
Need to get some more jellyfish if anyone's going near a beach.
These ones are starting to disintegrate.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning Cold Dark Room and Cold Dark Roomers.
> Need to get some more jellyfish if anyone's going near a beach.
> These ones are starting to disintegrate.



I'm going to the beech in Friday, if it's not raining. I can get some  

What about crabs? 
I'm going crab fishing so we could get quite a few of them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to the beech in Friday, if it's not raining. I can get some
> 
> What about crabs?
> I'm going crab fishing so we could get quite a few of them


Nice crabs or vicious pinchy ones ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice crabs or vicious pinchy ones ?


Well I don't know, I haven't ever tried holding them. They creep me out haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I don't know, I haven't ever tried holding them. They creep me out haha.


Well ask them if they're prepared to do a bit of general maintenance around the place, tighten up the bolts on the coffee machine, a bit of light cleanng, etc. If they're ok with that, they're welcome.


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg I'm still in bed but have to get up now as I have to sort spud out, sort myself out and get ready to get my nails taken off in an hour


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg I'm still in bed but have to get up now as I have to sort spud out, sort myself out and get ready to get my nails taken off in an hour



Get your nails taken off???????
Have you been very naughty?
Ow! Ow! Ow!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Get your nails taken off???????
> Have you been very naughty?
> Ow! Ow! Ow!


The gels off my nails 

I'm getting them re painted after, just with normal polish though.

My nails have grown so much the gels look weird haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The gels off my nails
> 
> I'm getting them re painted after, just with normal polish though.
> 
> My nails have grown so much the gels look weird haha
> View attachment 145541


That's all right then.
Not quite so painful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I'm not nearly awake, so I'll just be hanging out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm not nearly awake, so I'll just be hanging out.


Morning, Ed.
Just have a Mountain Dew and relax.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm drinking one now. 
They just don't dew it for me anymore.....................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love that game.
> A friend had the Dalek version.
> Most silly fun.
> Morning, John.




how are we today boss? legs any better?


----------



## johnandjade

nothing like the song that was played as your fathers coffin went down coming on the radio to cheer you up


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Gillian.
> Sleep well.


Good afternoon BIG BOSS, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you all back there? Well, I hope. How's your leg now? Hope it's better.

Wishes for a speedy recovery, regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's still _on strike _in his corner, believe it or not.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night sleeping beauty!
> All these early nights you're getting you must be looking better by the day!!


Wow...so our Big Boss has become Sleeping Beauty, has he? What is this? Breaking News?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> battery died! bed time now, catch up in morning, night all and morning all


Good afternoon John, and everyone else at CDR. Hope you're all well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to get myself some beauty sleep too.
> Will take a few months of continual sleep but you have to start somewhere!
> So night night people
> See you tomorrow
> Take care.


Hope you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


>


Who's that? Our Boss?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> BUZZZ!!! (red light flashes)
> 
> man playing operation in the dark is a challenge!
> 
> morning all


I've already said good afternoon. (joking only).


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon John, and everyone else at CDR. Hope you're all well.




hows miss gillian today?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hows miss gillian today?


Hello John, am fine after I slept......TEN HOURS last night! How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go, talk to you later.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Who's that? Our Boss?




must be how he hurt his leg


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello John, am fine after I slept......TEN HOURS last night! How are you?




wey hey  i only got cpl hrs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm drinking one now.
> They just don't dew it for me anymore.....................


Well they'd better.
I have 39 cases of it here.
Don't make a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we today boss? legs any better?


50/50. 
I won't say something blooming obvious like "I'm not getting any younger".
I mean, who is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nothing like the song that was played as your fathers coffin went down coming on the radio to cheer you up


Don't even know if my father's still alive.
Cheer up, soon be beer time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon BIG BOSS, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you all back there? Well, I hope. How's your leg now? Hope it's better.
> 
> Wishes for a speedy recovery, regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's still _on strike _in his corner, believe it or not.


I believe it.
Wifey gibbering about something, but has been a bit sick in the night.
Tidgy doing her morning rounds and sends a kiss to Oli.
Ouch: Ouch Ouch!
Leg better, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow...so our Big Boss has become Sleeping Beauty, has he? What is this? Breaking News?


I think Lyn was referring to John.
Far too late for me, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello John, am fine after I slept......TEN HOURS last night! How are you?


Hoooraaayyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wey hey  i only got cpl hrs


So beauty sleep malfunction, then ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe it.
> Wifey gibbering about something, but has been a bit sick in the night.
> Tidgy doing her morning rounds and sends a kiss to Oli.
> Ouch: Ouch Ouch!
> Leg better, thanks.


Hi BIG BOSS. Sorry to hear that Wifey's a bit sick. Please send her my best regards, and wishes to get well soon.

So Tidgy has not broken ties, or filed for divorce has she? Not even with such a *stubborn *partner?

Glad to hear your leg is better.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So beauty sleep malfunction, then ?



not half, still had enough over the last few nights so guess its ok. nearly lunch time, mc donalds is getting a vist... we get staff discount so its half price 

wifey was sick? hope all is ok... too much duty free perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi BIG BOSS. Sorry to hear that Wifey's a bit sick. Please send her my best regards, and wishes to get well soon.
> 
> So Tidgy has not broken ties, or filed for divorce has she? Not even with such a *stubborn *partner?
> 
> Glad to hear your leg is better.


Tidgy is loyal and understanding
Wifey says gibber gibber and thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Lyn was referring to John.
> Far too late for me, I feel.


Oh sorry for the mistake Boss. But you too could be 'sleeping beauty. Never too late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not half, still had enough over the last few nights so guess its ok. nearly lunch time, mc donalds is getting a vist... we get staff discount so its half price
> 
> wifey was sick? hope all is ok... too much duty free perhaps?


Yep, I think so.
Do you get to meet Ronald McDonald ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoooraaayyyy!!!!!!!


Incredible but true, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh sorry for the mistake Boss. But you too could be 'sleeping beauty. Never too late.


Hmmmm.
I quite like being "Sleeping Ugly", ta.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I quite like being "Sleeping Ugly", ta.


Oh no.....Not our Boss, he's anything but ugly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is loyal and understanding
> Wifey says gibber gibber and thanks.


That's so sweet of Tidgy. But patience does have a limit believe me Big Boss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no.....Not our Boss, he's anything but ugly.


----------



## Gillian M

Sorry to hear that.


johnandjade said:


> wey hey  i only got cpl hrs


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I think so.
> Do you get to meet Ronald McDonald ?




i'll try me best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll try me best


And I'd like The Hamburglar's autograph, if poss. 
For the one-legged pirate.


----------



## johnandjade

ahh thats better... 2large meals and 3 burgers... £10 . 

ronald and the hamburgaler were out, think they were away for a burger king


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wonder how similar America's version is to the U.K.In general.
I mean like a Big Mac.
I'll bet it's totally different.
I saw some Asian market McDonald's and it was kinda scary looking....


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh thats better... 2large meals and 3 burgers... £10 .
> 
> ronald and the hamburgaler were out, think they were away for a burger king


I prefer Burger King, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder how similar America's version is to the U.K.In general.
> I mean like a Big Mac.
> I'll bet it's totally different.
> I saw some Asian market McDonald's and it was kinda scary looking....


I think the main burgers are pretty much the same everywhere, though I've never eaten one actually in America.
Some countries you can buy beer in the places, others you can't.
Here, all the meat has to be halal, and there are no pig products like a breakfast sausage or bacon burger.
We also have the McArabia, with local flavouring, they're okay.
But I thing Big Macs and Whoppers are the same in most countries.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer Burger King, too.




XL bacon double cheeseburger every time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the main burgers are pretty much the same everywhere, though I've never eaten one actually in America.
> Some countries you can buy beer in the places, others you can't.
> Here, all the meat has to be halal, and there are no pig products like a breakfast sausage or bacon burger.
> We also have the McArabia, with local flavouring, they're okay.
> But I thing Big Macs and Whoppers are the same in most countries.




reminds me of the film pulp fiction.....
'a royal with cheese' scene. 

I actually have the wallet from that film


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> XL bacon double cheeseburger every time!


I used to like the mushroom double swiss.
Went to Ireland, came back and they'd stopped doing them.
Wifey does them wonderfully though.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hi everyone  I hope you all have a good day, off to work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> reminds me of the film pulp fiction.....
> 'a royal with cheese' scene.
> 
> I actually have the wallet from that film


Good film, I remember the scene, but only the names of the products are different. 
A friend of mine from Leeds, who is a good Muslim, came to Morocco and took me out for a burger at McDonalds.
It was the first time she'd ever eaten one, as the burgers in England, France and elsewhere are not halal, so she couldn't eat them.
She thought it was passable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi everyone  I hope you all have a good day, off to work.


You, too.
Have a pleasant day at work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You, too.
Just looking at the news to see if we have a hurricane coming this way. I'm going to go fill my gas cans tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You, too.
> Just looking at the news to see if we have a hurricane coming this way. I'm going to go fill my gas cans tonight.




ooh be careful:/


----------



## johnandjade

did you guys hear about the 'hurrican' we had in Glasgow? we gave it a good name


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You, too.
> Just looking at the news to see if we have a hurricane coming this way. I'm going to go fill my gas cans tonight.


Goodness, I hope not!
(hurricane coming, not filling the gas cans.).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you guys hear about the 'hurrican' we had in Glasgow? we gave it a good name


Low Q ?


----------



## johnandjade

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bawbag


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bawbag


ha de ha!
That's a bit rude.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha!
> That's a bit rude.




it is :/. what I laugh i had every time it was mentioned on tv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just sewing some jellyfish back together.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You, too.
> Have a pleasant day at work.


And same to you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> And same to you


I did two hours today.
Exhausted.


----------



## johnandjade

just got a text from my mum who flew out to spain this morning to inform me she is sat by the pool with a drink in hand.... nice of her to rub it in lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just got a text from my mum who flew out to spain this morning to inform me she is sat by the pool with a drink in hand.... nice of her to rub it in lol


Well, having just been through Spain, I can make it worse by saying how nice it is just now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, having just been through Spain, I can make it worse by saying how nice it is just now.



she timed it well, im onto my last pack of tabbaco


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she timed it well, im onto my last pack of tabbaco


Hurrah for duty free!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah for duty free!



ohh yes  i've not had to buy any in about 3months


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hurricane or not, I need the gasoline and I need to make sure that my generators are in running order.
I have it down pat. I can put up all of my shutters and clear the lawn and put away the animals in a bout two hours.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hurricane or not, I need the gasoline and I need to make sure that my generators are in running order.
> I have it down pat. I can put up all of my shutters and clear the lawn and put away the animals in a bout two hours.




hopefully it wont hit, but I agree definitely best be prepared!


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo!! escaped work for another day  now to go home and give the house a valet


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Florida sticks out like a big sore thumb. We get hit. (Some years more than once.)
Place it on the list of reasons I'm not in love with the state.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida sticks out like a big sore thumb. We get hit. (Some years more than once.)
> Place it on the list of reasons I'm not in love with the state.




i've been twice but thankfully never got hit! did manage to see a space launch though, it was amazing will never forget that


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i've been twice but thankfully never got hit! did manage to see a space launch though, it was amazing will never forget that


It's like a tornado that lasts all night long.
Then you open your front door and you're in OZ.
Most unpleasant.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i've been twice but thankfully never got hit! did manage to see a space launch though, it was amazing will never forget that


Did you go to Cape Canaveral? There are loads of tortoises walking around in that sandy area.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you go to Cape Canaveral? There are loads of tortoises walking around in that sandy area.




yes. i was only on my teens at the time so the tort obsession had not yet took over . i do remember finding lots of lizards though. 

went to disneyland, space center and datona beech. BUT... my favourite vist, outback stake house


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> yes. i was only on my teens at the time so the tort obsession had not yet took over . i do remember finding lots of lizards though.
> 
> went to disneyland, space center and datona beech. BUT... my favourite vist, outback stake house


Disney World. Disney land is in California.
Oh, yes. I went to outback last Saturday. They have a great Tuna Ahi salad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There was a slightly older, but attractive girl that clearly wanted me to ask her out many years ago, before I became an Ogre.....
Any way, she liked and had MANY turtles and tortoises and I remember her house reeked of turtle poo.
I thought the whole thing was so odd....I never did ask her out.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Disney World. Disney land is in California.
> Oh, yes. I went to outback last Saturday. They have a great Tuna Ahi salad.




thats the one. i must admit out of all the roller coasters etc... i like the carousel of progress in epcot best lol. 

we went to sea world as well and seen 'shamoo' , but after watching the documentary called black fish, my views have changed. so sad


----------



## johnandjade

just for giggles...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo!! escaped work for another day  now to go home and give the house a valet


Oh, the sweet joys of life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida sticks out like a big sore thumb. We get hit. (Some years more than once.)
> Place it on the list of reasons I'm not in love with the state.


I'd love to visit, but not live there, I don't think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There was a slightly older, but attractive girl that clearly wanted me to ask her out many years ago, before I became an Ogre.....
> Any way, she liked and had MANY turtles and tortoises and I remember her house reeked of turtle poo.
> I thought the whole thing was so odd....I never did ask her out.


How times change.


----------



## johnandjade

tea time.. cheese burgers (again) and chips (fries) with cheese  
..sorry boss its the squeezey stuff again. 

documentary about yellowstone to watch too


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening all at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tea time.. cheese burgers (again) and chips (fries) with cheese
> ..sorry boss its the squeezey stuff again.
> 
> documentary about yellowstone to watch too


Documentary about Yellowstone - good.
Chips and burgers - good.
Squeezy cheese - bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening all at CDR.


Good evening, Gillian, how are you and Oli this fine day ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bawbag


 Oh, MY!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian, how are you and Oli this fine day ?


Good evening Adam. Hope your leg is better. Will PM you immediately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!


Afternoon, Bea.
No good at repairing jellyfish, are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Hope your leg is better. Will PM you immediately.


Righto.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righto.


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!


Hi there! Haven't heard from you for soooooo long. Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I just sent you a PM.


Got it, replied on the old one.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got it, replied on the old one.


Thank you Adam!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's like a tornado that lasts all night long.
> Then you open your front door and you're in OZ.
> Most unpleasant.


That's a perfect description! We flood like the dickens over here


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah for duty free!


What is duty free?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What is duty free?


When you don't pay the tax on alcohol, tobacco, chocolate, perfumes etc because it's offshore.
Ships, airplanes and even airports have reduced or no tax.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at CDR, and sweet dreams to you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR, and sweet dreams to you all.


Night, Gillian
Night, Oli.
Hope you both have a good kip again.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When you don't pay the tax on alcohol, tobacco, chocolate, perfumes etc because it's offshore.
> Ships, airplanes and even airports have reduced or no tax.


Ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh


yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I've fixed all the jellyfish, washed the armadillos and de-flead the hedgehogs, shared some rum with the one-legged pirate and fed carrots to the snow. leopard.
What next ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What next ?


Cowboy Kens neck/shoulder message?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cowboy Kens neck/shoulder message?


Sure thing.
Sit on an armadillo and i'll get wifey to come in and give you a massage.
She's rather good.


----------



## meech008

La la La la la la la la la la la


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> La la La la la la la la la la la


Evening, Michelle. 
Tra la la la lay!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle.
> Tra la la la lay!


How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you today?


Happy and glad.
Been cleaning and tidying The Cold Dark Room whilst it's quiet.
You sound your usual happy self.


----------



## meech008

I am  so glad tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am  so glad tomorrow is Friday


Is it ?
Oh, yeah, so I have to work in the morning.
Glad you reminded me.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it ?
> Oh, yeah, so I have to work in the morning.
> Glad you reminded me.


I have to "work" (for free) too! And i don't wanna! After sleeping in till 7 every day for a month, 5 is EARLY


----------



## mike taylor

I see or should I say I smell the air freshener is still working .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it ?
> Oh, yeah, so I have to work in the morning.
> Glad you reminded me.


Oh he's a nice one alrighty. I've got to sleep till 7:00 am…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have to "work" (for free) too! And i don't wanna! After sleeping in till 7 every day for a month, 5 is EARLY


It's Silly O'clock. 
You have my sympathy.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

I got my granddaughter her first turtle yesterday, a colorful stuffed animal with a mirror on its plastron & various sounds when you squeeze its feet. Baby is 2 months old. She got her first inoculations today, and her mom whipped out the turtle & Baby cheered right up. 

Another turtler in the world. 

She may even be left handed, too. Seems to skip a generation in my family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I see or should I say I smell the air freshener is still working .


Yes, thanks.
But we could do with some more for next month, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> I got my granddaughter her first turtle yesterday, a colorful stuffed animal with a mirror on its plastron & various sounds when you squeeze its feet. Baby is 2 months old. She got her first inoculations today, and her mom whipped out the turtle & Baby cheered right up.
> 
> Another turtler in the world.
> 
> She may even be left handed, too. Seems to skip a generation in my family.


How nice.
Don't forget to keep baby and turtles humidity up and avoid coiled bulbs.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Bea.
> No good at repairing jellyfish, are you ?


No, afraid not...although I was going to suggest that peanut butter, being sticky, might help hold the jellies together, but then I started thinking of peanut butter and jelly (or jam) sandwiches, and that does not bode well for the jellies!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> No, afraid not...although I was going to suggest that peanut butter, being sticky, might help hold the jellies together, but then I started thinking of peanut butter and jelly (or jam) sandwiches, and that does not bode well for the jellies!!!


Yummy. And I'm to have tacos for dinner tonight? We'll see…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, afraid not...although I was going to suggest that peanut butter, being sticky, might help hold the jellies together, but then I started thinking of peanut butter and jelly (or jam) sandwiches, and that does not bode well for the jellies!!!


No, maybe not a good idea then. 
I fixed them all now, and Spud's mum's bringing more soon, hopefully.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Haven't heard from you for soooooo long. Hope you are well.


I am, thanks- kind of you to ask!
I'm very tired, though. I was wondering why I'm so tired today then I remembered: I got up at 5:00 am yesterday so I could pack up my weekly belongings at the room I rent when away from home. I was at work for 7:00 am, worked a bit more intensely through the day to get it all done by 4:30, then drove 90 min home. Got up early today for my dentist appointment at 7:30. The appointment went well: my tooth feels better and we have a very reasonable plan! 
So I may be off to bed shortly...

Finished the Black Adder first season last week and bought the second season (streaming on Amazon Video)!
Enjoying it immensely!!! Rowan Atkinson truly is a gifted comedian- and I ADORE Baldric!!!


----------



## Moozillion

"I have a cunning plan, my lord..."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am, thanks- kind of you to ask!
> I'm very tired, though. I was wondering why I'm so tired today then I remembered: I got up at 5:00 am yesterday so I could pack up my weekly belongings at the room I rent when away from home. I was at work for 7:00 am, worked a bit more intensely through the day to get it all done by 4:30, then drove 90 min home. Got up early today for my dentist appointment at 7:30. The appointment went well: my tooth feels better and we have a very reasonable plan!
> So I may be off to bed shortly...
> 
> Finished the Black Adder first season last week and bought the second season (streaming on Amazon Video)!
> Enjoying it immensely!!! Rowan Atkinson truly is a gifted comedian- and I ADORE Baldric!!!


Wow!
No wonder you're tired out. 
Blackadder season two and three are the best in my opinion.
I like Queenie in season two.
Fantastic.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yummy. And I'm to have tacos for dinner tonight? We'll see…


Tacos are the bomb! We're having pork chops and sauerkraut. Tacos sound wayyyy better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Tacos are the bomb! We're having pork chops and sauerkraut. Tacos sound wayyyy better!


Oh, i don't know.
Can't get pork chops here, so i miss them.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i don't know.
> Can't get pork chops here, so i miss them.


My mom fixed chops every week, it was a staple


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> My mom fixed chops every week, it was a staple



With apple sauce?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My mom fixed chops every week, it was a staple


Mine, too !
Nostalgia points.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> With apple sauce?


Of course! Every now and then she'd fry them and make gravy, but applesauce was the best with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> With apple sauce?


Should be compulsory.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine, too !
> Nostalgia points.


My favorite dinner as a kid was Salisbury steak with mushrooms and gravy.... Mmmmmmm what was yours? And yours Cameron?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My favorite dinner as a kid was Salisbury steak with mushrooms and gravy.... Mmmmmmm what was yours? And yours Cameron?


Crikey! 
Ummmmm............
Steak and kidney pie, chips and peas...maybe.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> Ummmmm............
> Steak and kidney pie, chips and peas...maybe.


Steak and kidney pie.....is that like a pot pie?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Steak and kidney pie.....is that like a pot pie?


I think so.
Pastry filled with steak, kidney and lots of rich gravy. yes, hot.
Steak and kidney pudding is with suet pastry and also yummy.


----------



## jaizei

Tacos

Or homemade macaroni & cheese with hotdogs and tomatoes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Tacos
> 
> Or homemade macaroni & cheese with hotdogs and tomatoes


Yuuuummmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
Both great.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> Tacos AND
> homemade macaroni & cheese! !


----------



## immiexxo

Hey hey heyyyy 
Lemme join it pleeeaaseeee o
I need friends lol xxx


----------



## jaizei

immiexxo said:


> Hey hey heyyyy
> Lemme join it pleeeaaseeee o
> I need friends lol xxx



What was your favorite childhood meal?


----------



## immiexxo

jaizei said:


> What was your favorite childhood meal?



Turkey dinosaurs hahaha
I'm still a child (clinging onto my youth, 21 and getting old)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> What was your favorite childhood meal?


And candy won't count here.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Tacos
> 
> Or homemade macaroni & cheese with hotdogs and tomatoes


We used to put hotdogs in our baked beans s and put biscuit dough on top


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Hey hey heyyyy
> Lemme join it pleeeaaseeee o
> I need friends lol xxx


Ah, you found us.
Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Grab an armadillo, retire to a corner, help yourself to a coffee, or a beer and relax.
And mind you don't sit on a hedgehog.
Have 3 points to begin.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

immiexxo said:


> Turkey dinosaurs hahaha
> I'm still a child (clinging onto my youth, 21 and getting old)


Okay. That should work in this thread. Dipping in Ranch Dressing or something else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Turkey dinosaurs hahaha
> I'm still a child (clinging onto my youth, 21 and getting old)


Turkeys are dinosaurs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Turkey dinosaurs hahaha
> I'm still a child (clinging onto my youth, 21 and getting old)


Is that another Bernard Matthews' contribution to world cuisine?


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And candy won't count here.



milk duds, whoppers, and butterfingers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We used to put hotdogs in our baked beans s and put biscuit dough on top


You can buy hot dogs in baked beans in the UK, but not sure about the biscuit dough.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> milk duds, whoppers, and butterfingers.


Pshhhh snickers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that another Bernard Matthews' contribution to world cuisine?


Here I was thinking Michael Crichton


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Okay. That should work in this thread. Dipping in Ranch Dressing or something else?


Pretty much anything goes in this thread.
Except processed cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> milk duds, whoppers, and butterfingers.


?, ?, and ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pshhhh snickers


I know that one.
used to be called Marathon in the UK.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?, ?, and ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> View attachment 145614
> View attachment 145615
> View attachment 145616


Thanks.
The first is just soft chocolate coated toffee ?
The second we have a version of called Maltesers and the third one looks like Butter Crunch.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> The first is just soft chocolate coated toffee ?
> The second we have a version of called Maltesers and the third one looks like Butter Crunch.


It's like a super chewy toffee. They stick to your teeth something fierce


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's like a super chewy toffee. They stick to your teeth something fierce


I think if i tried one now, my teeth would drop out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> It's like a super chewy toffee. They stick to your teeth something fierce and stay there long enough to work on rotting your teeth.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Heath bars MMMMMMMmmmmmm. I can't stop eating those candy bars!!! Toffee and chocolate! I prefer dark chocolate however!! Oh and hello. Just got home from a long day. I hope all are having a fun filled day.


----------



## meech008

Yeah that's pretty accurate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Heath bars MMMMMMMmmmmmm. I can't stop eating those candy bars!!! Toffee and chocolate! I prefer dark chocolate however!! Oh and hello. Just got home from a long day. I hope all are having a fun filled day.


Hi, glad you got through your day at last.
Don't know Heath bars, but I also prefer dark chocolate.


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Heath bars MMMMMMMmmmmmm. I can't stop eating those candy bars!!! Toffee and chocolate! I prefer dark chocolate however!! Oh and hello. Just got home from a long day. I hope all are having a fun filled day.


I dont care for chocolate a whole lot but one of the bars that I so like are Heath bars. I like to suck the chocolate off and savor the toffee


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> I dont care for chocolate a whole lot but one of the bars that I so like are Heath bars. I like to suck the chocolate off and savor the toffee


Me too!!! It's the best!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, glad you got through your day at last.
> Don't know Heath bars, but I also prefer dark chocolate.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Also, I can't just buy one I have to buy 2 !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Also, I can't just buy one I have to buy 2 !


Hmmmm.
Says it's English, but never seen them in the UK.
English style, i suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Newcastle was a major exporter of urine in the 18th century. 
It was used to produce ammonia and used in dyeing when mixed with limestone, woad etc.
Pee was Newcastle's third biggest export after coal and beer.
people had to pee in buckets, collected _wee_kly,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the red dye used in food colouring, now called E120 made from ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Says it's English, but never seen them in the UK.
> English style, i suppose.


Those should be sold Everywhere!!! They sell bite size too!!! You don't realize how many you pop in your mouth!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Those should be sold Everywhere!!! They sell bite size too!!! You don't realize how many you pop in your mouth!!


Bring some to The Cold Dark Room sometime and we'll share some.
(if you can part with a few).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Happy Friday as you awake or drift into the early hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What a fun week it's been so far in The Cold Dark Room. 
Sleep well and see you all for breakfast.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good night all!


----------



## meech008

Goodnight everyone


----------



## johnandjade

HEEEERRRREEEESSS JOHHNNYYY!!!


wow, it's spotless in here! even smells fresh too  mornooning everyone! 
(my new amalgamation of greetings)

well its pay day, or pay OUT day as i call it lol. any word if the hurricane hit mr ed or if it passed? i'll pop the kettle on and take the bins out just now


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got the news paused half way into it. Not really sure if that's enough or not though for hurricane information to be on unless it's really bad.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got the news paused half way into it. Not really sure if that's enough or not though for hurricane information to be on unless it's really bad.




guess no news is good news. how are you this mornooning cowboy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, here on the west coast of Oregon in the U.S. Of A. it currently is 11:38 pm for me. I've just stayed up much too late. That in mind I feel pretty good right now as long as I don't move fast.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, here on the west coast of Oregon in the U.S. Of A. it currently is 11:38 pm for me. I've just stayed up much too late. That in mind I feel pretty good right now as long as I don't move fast.




0750 here in bonnie Scotland... off to work . glad your feeling better, hope recovery will be swift and not too painful. seen the pics of the weeck, man you must be tough as old boots!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Enjoy as best you can work. The alternative is really a bad deal when your body wants more out of you than you can provide safely. For me, I could paralyze myself from the neck down. Fun, Good, Times I tell you what.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Enjoy as best you can work. The alternative is really a bad deal when your body wants more out of you than you can provide safely. For me, I could paralyze myself from the neck down. Fun, Good, Times I tell you what.




quick stop at cafe for bacon first . take care ken, look after yourself


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I just ate a traditional American breakfast. As everyone knows, that is 4 cold leftover fish sticks from last night and a Diet Mt. Dew.
I'm feeling appropriately horrible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Enjoy as best you can work. The alternative is really a bad deal when your body wants more out of you than you can provide safely. For me, I could paralyze myself from the neck down. Fun, Good, Times I tell you what.


Take it nice and easy, Ken.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I just ate a traditional American breakfast. As everyone knows, that is 4 cold leftover fish sticks from last night and a Diet Mt. Dew.
> I'm feeling appropriately horrible.




all ok mr ed? did the hurricane hit? good mornooning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. It's still over the Islands to the east.


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. It's still over the Islands to the east.




you guys still on standby then?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone




mornooning ( its my new greeting ) how are we today?


----------



## meech008

Just dandy! Getting ready for the drive for clinic. I always seem to be late to our meet up point with my partner so I got up extra early today. How about yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Just dandy! Getting ready for the drive for clinic. I always seem to be late to our meet up point with my partner so I got up extra early today. How about yourself?




im grand thank you  early is always best, means you got time for coffee


----------



## meech008

Mmmm coffee. We get free coffee and tea at the hospital so we always load up. I also bring these little drink mix packets that have energy stuff in them. I put them in some water and it's pretty tasty too


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I am, thanks- kind of you to ask!
> I'm very tired, though. I was wondering why I'm so tired today then I remembered: I got up at 5:00 am yesterday so I could pack up my weekly belongings at the room I rent when away from home. I was at work for 7:00 am, worked a bit more intensely through the day to get it all done by 4:30, then drove 90 min home. Got up early today for my dentist appointment at 7:30. The appointment went well: my tooth feels better and we have a very reasonable plan!
> So I may be off to bed shortly...
> 
> Finished the Black Adder first season last week and bought the second season (streaming on Amazon Video)!
> Enjoying it immensely!!! Rowan Atkinson truly is a gifted comedian- and I ADORE Baldric!!!


Glad to hear you're well and that your tooth is better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian
> Night, Oli.
> Hope you both have a good kip again.


Good afternoon Adam. Or should I say 'Sir'? Hope you're all fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you guys still on standby then?


No. This one isn't very scary.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. This one isn't very scary.


Hello Ed. How are you? And how's Bertha these days? Hope you're fine, and that Bertha is better.

Will be going to the post tomorrow - Saturday - and am hoping to find a nice surprise for Oli. Will inform you as soon as I return.

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian
> Night, Oli.
> Hope you both have a good kip again.


Thanks. Eight hours. Well, they're not as good as the TEN but at least I managed to sleep that much with Oli on my mind. By the way how is you leg today? Better, I hope.

Regards to Wifey and HUGS to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> HEEEERRRREEEESSS JOHHNNYYY!!!
> 
> 
> wow, it's spotless in here! even smells fresh too  mornooning everyone!
> (my new amalgamation of greetings)
> 
> well its pay day, or pay OUT day as i call it lol. any word if the hurricane hit mr ed or if it passed? i'll pop the kettle on and take the bins out just now


Good morninooning.
Thanks, the bins were quite full.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I just ate a traditional American breakfast. As everyone knows, that is 4 cold leftover fish sticks from last night and a Diet Mt. Dew.
> I'm feeling appropriately horrible.


Not yummy!
No.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, here on the west coast of Oregon in the U.S. Of A. it currently is 11:38 pm for me. I've just stayed up much too late. That in mind I feel pretty good right now as long as I don't move fast.


I didn't want to say anything...but I was wondering how you've been feeling and doing over all? Everyone was concerned for you on the forum.


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Mmmm coffee. We get free coffee and tea at the hospital so we always load up. I also bring these little drink mix packets that have energy stuff in them. I put them in some water and it's pretty tasty too


Energy packets? Do tell!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninooning.
> Thanks, the bins were quite full.


Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Or should I say 'Sir'? Hope you're all fine.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Tidgy's doing an Oli and is asleep in a corner, wifey's eating Cornettos and i'm tidying the living room. 
Hope you're both well, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning


Good morning to you !!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you !!!


2 cups of coffee now!! I'm a zombie, literally!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> 2 cups of coffee now!! I'm a zombie, literally!


I'm on my second also.
Just done an hour teaching grammar to my Korean friend and student, followed by an hour of English bible studies with her. 
Fun, she's a sweet little thing.


----------



## immiexxo

Morning (? - it's nearly 1pm here and I've just woke up!) !!
Where is everyone from x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Morning (? - it's nearly 1pm here and I've just woke up!) !!
> Where is everyone from x


Good morninooning to you, Immie.
Have a coffee and chill 'til you have fully awakened.


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Energy packets? Do tell!!!


They're the best!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where are you at @Lyn W ?
40 hours of beauty sleep?
Really!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They're the best!!!


Sort of like Red Bull or those other energy drinks, I suppose


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> They're the best!!!


I never saw those before? Where are you from? And yes where is everyone from?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm on my second also.
> Just done an hour teaching grammar to my Korean friend and student, followed by an hour of English bible studies with her.
> Fun, she's a sweet little thing.


You teach at home?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Tidgy's doing an Oli and is asleep in a corner, wifey's eating Cornettos and i'm tidying the living room.
> Hope you're both well, too.


So '*Oli virus*' already got to Morocco-wow! You'd better take care of those *corners*, Adam.


----------



## stojanovski92113

immiexxo said:


> Morning (? - it's nearly 1pm here and I've just woke up!) !!
> Where is everyone from x


I'm from Michigan.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> So '*Oli virus*' already got to Morocco-wow! You'd better take care of those *corners*, Adam.


Poor Oli...I wish we could see pictures, but we understand. I want to see what Oli looks like. I see kind of in the avatar


----------



## stojanovski92113

MMMMMMMmmmmmm coffee... In one of my awesome turtle mugs!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> You teach at home?


Yes, just a little for friends and neighbours.
i'm half Welsh, half English, rural South Wales/ South West England.
But have now lived for 10 years in Fes medina the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world.
I've also lived in London, Poland, Thailand and, briefly, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So '*Oli virus*' already got to Morocco-wow! You'd better take care of those *corners*, Adam.


She's awake again now, and eating prickly pear like she hasn't eaten for a month. 
Funny girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 145715
> 
> MMMMMMMmmmmmm coffee... In one of my awesome turtle mugs!!


Coffee mug with turtles?
Wow, i want!


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee mug with turtles?
> Wow, i want!



Me too haha I love the glitter toooo!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, just a little for friends and neighbours.
> i'm half Welsh, half English, rural South Wales/ South West England.
> But have now lived for 10 years in Fes medina the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world.
> I've also lived in London, Poland, Thailand and, briefly, Saudi Arabia.


WOW!!! That's pretty cool  I'm married to a Macedonian, I'm American. Anyways, I've been with my husband and known his family since 1997 and I can't get a lick of the damn language. I know important words like beer, drunk, and appetizers lol!! I'm no good with learning languages!!!! It doesn't sink in my head just like math! I still count on my fingers


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee mug with turtles?
> Wow, i want!


I have too damn many!!! Actually I have too many turtle things. I love sea turtles!!!


----------



## johnandjade

im 100% scotch beef, born and bred lol. 

....wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Me too haha I love the glitter toooo!


I'll fight you for them!
Or rather get wifey to fight you for them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll fight you for them!
> Or rather get wifey to fight you for them.




mrs adam feeling better today?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Poor Oli...I wish we could see pictures, but we understand. I want to see what Oli looks like. I see kind of in the avatar


Thanks your kind words. So sorry I cannot post pics, though they might have helped with Oli's issue.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> They're the best!!!




i got one better, this stuff is like 10 red bulls at once...




also good for literally blowing hangovers right out the water


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> i got one better, this stuff is like 10 red bulls at once...
> View attachment 145718
> 
> 
> 
> also good for literally blowing hangovers right out the water



Does it make you all tingly?


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> i got one better, this stuff is like 10 red bulls at once...
> View attachment 145718
> 
> 
> 
> also good for literally blowing hangovers right out the water


Never saw that one either.....I want!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> WOW!!! That's pretty cool  I'm married to a Macedonian, I'm American. Anyways, I've been with my husband and known his family since 1997 and I can't get a lick of the damn language. I know important words like beer, drunk, and appetizers lol!! I'm no good with learning languages!!!! It doesn't sink in my head just like math! I still count on my fingers


Yes, I read somewhere about your Macedonian connection.
Have you been? His family 
I've visited briefly twice, once when it was Yugoslavia and once after independence when it was The Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia. 
You learn the important words, what more does one need?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have too damn many!!! Actually I have too many turtle things. I love sea turtles!!!


You could never have too many, surely?
And who doesn't love sea turtles?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Does it make you all tingly?





this stuff does. 

the mutant is ok, its like popeye on spinach lol


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Never saw that one either.....I want!!


amazon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mrs adam feeling better today?


She's drunk again, jabbering at me in a happy way while I nod, smile and type. Don't know what she's on about but she's happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Never saw that one either.....I want!!


Ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got one better, this stuff is like 10 red bulls at once...
> View attachment 145718
> 
> 
> 
> also good for literally blowing hangovers right out the water


And illegal in most countries, I bet


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sort of like Red Bull or those other energy drinks, I suppose


Sort of. A lot less chemicals and a lot less sugar for sure


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I read somewhere about your Macedonian connection.
> Have you been? His family
> I've visited briefly twice, once when it was Yugoslavia and once after independence when it was The Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia.
> You learn the important words, what more does one need?


His parents were born there They came to the U.S in the late 60's I think. All 3 of the kids were born here. They have visited Macedonia several times. I've never been there. I see pictures, it looks beautiful there, the mountains!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> I never saw those before? Where are you from? And yes where is everyone from?


I'm from Virginia on the water side


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And illegal in most countries, I bet




all kosher! (for now)


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> amazon


Man I need to start scoping out Amazon. I never do. Thanks!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm from Virginia on the water side




i've been there


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i got one better, this stuff is like 10 red bulls at once...
> View attachment 145718
> 
> 
> 
> also good for literally blowing hangovers right out the water


WATERMELON IS MY FAVORITE FLAVOR!


----------



## johnandjade

fido cam



with no fido in sight lol


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i've been there


Where at in VA?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> His parents were born there They came to the U.S in the late 60's I think. All 3 of the kids were born here. They have visited Macedonia several times. I've never been there. I see pictures, it looks beautiful there, the mountains!


Tis very beautiful indeed, nice people too, though i had a fight with a policeman on the train. 
It rained a lot the first time, but was really nice, sunny and hot the second. 
Suited the mood of the country both times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm from Virginia on the water side


I always think it's so marvelous when we have people chatting from four different continents at the same time:
America, Europe, Africa and Asia.
Wonderful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all kosher! (for now)


Red Bull's banned in France and other places.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Where at in VA?


 

not too sure lol.mums got a friend there, i was young at the time i'll find out but


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always think it's so marvelous when we have people chatting from four different continents at the same time:
> America, Europe, Africa and Asia.
> Wonderful.


It is! It's also really cool I think. I've learned a lot from chatting with people on here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido cam
> View attachment 145723
> 
> 
> with no fido in sight lol


Camera shy.
Or escaped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is! It's also really cool I think. I've learned a lot from chatting with people on here.


Me too!
For one thing, I've found lots of interesting things out about the US, which i've never visited.
How different your laws, beliefs, cuisine and everything are.
(not bad, just different and interesting). 
And how different it is State to State in some ways.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Red Bull's banned in France and other places.


wow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is! It's also really cool I think. I've learned a lot from chatting with people on here.


And loads about torts and turtles, of course.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camera shy.
> Or escaped.




flew away


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed. How are you? And how's Bertha these days? Hope you're fine, and that Bertha is better.
> 
> Will be going to the post tomorrow - Saturday - and am hoping to find a nice surprise for Oli. Will inform you as soon as I return.
> 
> Thanks, Ed.


Don't forget. It could be as late as NEXT Wednesday....


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Where at in VA?




i text me mammy to find out, she's in spain just now so might be too drunk to text back lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> flew away


Battort.
Or Fidobat.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Battort.
> Or Fidobat.



he must have heard you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he must have heard you!!
> View attachment 145724


Basking.
Lovely.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Basking.
> Lovely.




re charging


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Surely somebody must know what the red food colouring people use for icing and Smarties etc. is made from ?
10 Points plus or minus.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Surely somebody must know what the red food colouring people use for icing and Smarties etc. is made from ?
> 10 Points plus or minus.




raspberry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> raspberry?


Nope.


----------



## johnandjade

crushed dead bugs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> crushed dead bugs?


Yep, people often say beetles, but it's a type of bug, that makes E120 , the Cochineal bug, _Dactylopius coccus._
(beetles have biting mouth parts, bugs sucking ones) 
It takes about 70,000 of them to make pound of cochineal.
We've largely moved away from cochineal because of vegetarianism and it not being Kosher or Halal 
So we now use E122, except in Smarties which still use cochineal, 
So Smarties are no good if you have an allergy to aspirin as the red ones will make you go blotchy, other people it can make hyperactive


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the name given to a beetle 'fancier' or someone who collects beetles.
(nothing to do with The Beatles, a pop group, so i'm told.)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, people often say beetles, but it's a type of bug, that makes E120 , the Cochineal bug, _Dactylopius coccus._
> (beetles have biting mouth parts, bugs sucking ones)
> It takes about 70,000 of them to make pound of cochineal.
> We've largely moved away from cochineal because of vegetarianism and it not being Kosher or Halal
> So we now use E122, except in Smarties which still use cochineal,
> So Smarties are no good if you have an allergy to aspirin as the red ones will make you go blotchy, other people it can make hyperactive




woo hoo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the name given to a beetle 'fancier' or someone who collects beetles.
> (nothing to do with The Beatles, a pop group, so i'm told.)




beetlejuice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beetlejuice


Hmmm.
I think you've eaten too many red Smarties.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't forget. It could be as late as NEXT Wednesday....


Alright.......patience, patience, patience.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> I think you've eaten too many red Smarties.




one of the sales staff brought us in some beer  roll on 1700 !!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. It's still over the Islands to the east.


Hi, Ed! My one of my sisters and her family live very near you: they're in Ft. Lauderdale! Our 92 year old dad (who has mild dementia) lives with them. 
Sending prayers and warm wishes that Erika doesn't do you any harm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of the sales staff brought us in some beer  roll on 1700 !!


Top sales team you have!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed! My one of my sisters and her family live very near you: they're in Ft. Lauderdale! Our 92 year old dad (who has mild dementia) lives with them.
> Sending prayers and warm wishes that Erika doesn't do you any harm.


Second that.


----------



## Moozillion

immiexxo said:


> Morning (? - it's nearly 1pm here and I've just woke up!) !!
> Where is everyone from x


I'm in New Orleans, Louisiana, USA.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the name given to a beetle 'fancier' or someone who collects beetles.
> (nothing to do with The Beatles, a pop group, so i'm told.)


Coleopteraphile???


----------



## Moozillion

Off to work in the garden before it heats up outside! Catch y'all later!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Where at in VA?




virginia beech, piping rock lane. thats where I learned to ride a bike as well


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Off to work in the garden before it heats up outside! Catch y'all later!




mornooning! don't work too hard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Coleopteraphile???


Should be, shouldn't it?
Coleopterist, of course. 
Scorching here, have to wait a bit before going out.
Enjoy and see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Coleopterists are very, very busy people.
How long is it since anyone discovered a new type of beetle.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coleopterists are very, very busy people.
> How long is it since anyone discovered a new type of beetle.




still discovering?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed! My one of my sisters and her family live very near you: they're in Ft. Lauderdale! Our 92 year old dad (who has mild dementia) lives with them.
> Sending prayers and warm wishes that Erika doesn't do you any harm.


Thanks, Bea. This one won't be THE ONE.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm not even planning on putting up my shutters. This one's gonna be a rain event............WERE HIS LAST WORDS.................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still discovering?


Yes, but when did someone discover the last one?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not even planning on putting up my shutters. This one's gonna be a rain event............WERE HIS LAST WORDS.................



regional differences... you got to put up shutters and nail things down for storms... i got to do it so things dont get stolen lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but when did someone discover the last one?



hmmm, yesterday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not even planning on putting up my shutters. This one's gonna be a rain event............WERE HIS LAST WORDS.................


Hopefully, not.
You've still got a lot of Mountain Dew to get through in here.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, yesterday?




... waiter waiter! there is a beetle in my soup


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> regional differences... you got to put up shutters and nail things down for storms... i got to do it so things dont get stolen lol


Ha de ha.
And here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> And here.



really? i have a picturesque ideal of your place. shame


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> really? i have a picturesque ideal of your place. shame


Virtually no crimes against women (though they say bad stuff), no gun crime, but robbery is a big problem, metal bars on windows and iron doors stuff.
Friend of mine visited his house in the country and found everything had been stolen even down to the floorboards, doors, wall tiles and window frames.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Virtually no crimes against women (though they say bad stuff), no gun crime, but robbery is a big problem, metal bars on windows and iron doors stuff.
> Friend of mine visited his house in the country and found everything had been stolen even down to the floorboards, doors, wall tiles and window frames.



wow!  , I refuse to 'like' that post . its sad there is more evil than good in this world isn't it. 

here people have started stripping lead off roofs for scrap value, cought a couple guys trying it on my mum old outhouse/washhouse! few choice words i can tell you! 

cold dark room is a very welcomed sanctuary


----------



## johnandjade

lets see if i can find the pot of gold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, yesterday?


Since the 1800's one new species was discovered every 6 hours, but this has accelerated to about 1 an hour. 
So the last one would have been about an hour ago somewhere. 
There maybe 10 million different species of beetle and only 2,000 coleopterists in the world. 
Two thirds of all insects are beetles, but even more amazingly, if you put all animal and plant species in a row, every 5th one would be a beetle. 
And every 10th one would be a weevil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wow!  , I refuse to 'like' that post . its sad there is more evil than good in this world isn't it.
> 
> here people have started stripping lead off roofs for scrap value, cought a couple guys trying it on my mum old outhouse/washhouse! few choice words i can tell you!
> 
> cold dark room is a very welcomed sanctuary


Indeed it is, but it's pretty good here, you've just got to be sensible. 
i had my passport nicked by kids once and four things nicked by guests in my house (!), but otherwise nothing.
It's a poor country so you're bound to get some theft, but car accidents are far more common and dangerous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wow!  , I refuse to 'like' that post . its sad there is more evil than good in this world isn't it.
> 
> here people have started stripping lead off roofs for scrap value, cought a couple guys trying it on my mum old outhouse/washhouse! few choice words i can tell you!
> 
> cold dark room is a very welcomed sanctuary


Oh, and prisons here are a deterrent, really grim, not the namby pamby European 'prisoner's rights' nonsense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 145748
> 
> 
> lets see if i can find the pot of gold


Too late, I had it years ago.
Where do you think i got my money from ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed it is, but it's pretty good here, you've just got to be sensible.
> i had my passport nicked by kids once and four things nicked by guests in my house (!), but otherwise nothing.
> It's a poor country so you're bound to get some theft, but car accidents are far more common and dangerous.




im really paranoid when I travel, i even wore a money belt on a stag do in amsterdam to the rest of the guys amusment,,,,

guess who was laughing when someone else lost the keys to the flat! and guess where the keys were kept after


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and prisons here are a deterrent, really grim, not the namby pamby European 'prisoner's rights' nonsense.




indeed, they get playstations in cells here?! and out early for 'good behaviour' ?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im really paranoid when I travel, i even wore a money belt on a stag do in amsterdam to the rest of the guys amusment,,,,
> 
> guess who was laughing when someone else lost the keys to the flat! and guess where the keys were kept after


Erm....
In the criminal's pocket?
Do I get points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed, they get playstations in cells here?! and out early for 'good behaviour' ?!


And 'conjugal rights'!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Erm....
> In the criminal's pocket?
> Do I get points.




even better, I kept a level head ( baby sat the group) ... logic took over... lets go back to the flat, there will be a contact number or at least we can get police to location and deal with it from there... 

so back we went...one of the lads found them in his bag next to the local 'delicacy' !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> even better, I kept a level head ( baby sat the group) ... logic took over... lets go back to the flat, there will be a contact number or at least we can get police to location and deal with it from there...
> 
> so back we went...one of the lads found them in his bag next to the local 'delicacy' !!


Fair play.
But I was joking.
Rarely get points in this game.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair play.
> But I was joking.
> Rarely get points in this game.




your the umpire though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> your the umpire though


Yeah, but i'm not allowed to give myself points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which one is the odd one out ?
A) a ptiliidae beetle.
B) a camel (booooo!).
C) The Sultan of Brunei.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but i'm not allowed to give myself points.




well in that case, have 1.7million for opening the CDR  

had to re install Facebook but.... 


the money belt


keys found 


and, guess who that is in the bath lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which one is the odd one out ?
> A) a ptiliidae beetle.
> B) a camel (booooo!).
> C) The Sultan of Brunei.




i'll guess A ?


----------



## mike taylor

Why is that dude in a bath tub ?


----------



## meech008

Holy moly. After lunch slumpppp I could use a nap! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well in that case, have 1.7million for opening the CDR
> 
> had to re install Facebook but....
> 
> View attachment 145750
> the money belt
> 
> View attachment 145751
> keys found
> 
> 
> and, guess who that is in the bath lol
> View attachment 145752


Ermmm.....
McWomble???????
It looks more like some bizarre girdle to be fair to your mates.
Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Why is that dude in a bath tub ?




he over indulged lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll guess A ?


yep.
But why ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Why is that dude in a bath tub ?


ha de ha.
Welcome back my friend.
That's John, our Scottish CDR chap (not forgetting Kirsty) who you may have seen on the 'I Spy'' thread.
Heaven only knows.
But i think large quantities of beer may have been a factor.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> well in that case, have 1.7million for opening the CDR
> 
> had to re install Facebook but....
> 
> View attachment 145750
> the money belt
> 
> View attachment 145751
> keys found
> 
> 
> and, guess who that is in the bath lol
> View attachment 145752



Now we have to be friends on facebook!


----------



## mike taylor

Take off his shoes and socks paint his feet blue . Then put his shoes and socks back on . This is what we would do to people . or better yet . Get your girl to paint his face up put him in a dress . Then put him out by the road so everyone sees him in the morning . This one is really funny .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Holy moly. After lunch slumpppp I could use a nap! Hope everyone is doing well


Kip down on the giant armadillo coffee table.
She's very comfy but liable to wander off.
I think we're all good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Take off his shoes and socks paint his feet blue . Then put his shoes and socks back on . This is what we would do to people . or better yet . Get your girl to paint his face up put him in a dress . Then put him out by the road so everyone sees him in the morning . This one is really funny .


We once stripped a guy naked, handcuffed him in the toilet of a train to Edinburgh and left him.
He missed his wedding.
Maybe went a bit too far.
But they made a film about it.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Now we have to be friends on facebook!



I deleted account, I prefer here . just had to get pica to embarrass myself lol


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Take off his shoes and socks paint his feet blue . Then put his shoes and socks back on . This is what we would do to people . or better yet . Get your girl to paint his face up put him in a dress . Then put him out by the road so everyone sees him in the morning . This one is really funny .




im 'that guy' ... i do things like that to myself (not when asleep of course lol)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I deleted account, I prefer here . just had to get pica to embarrass myself lol


Yep, only here, never did the other stuff, looks too trolly and nasty to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yep.
> But why ?




total guess, only as beetles were in last question! 

emmm, the only one not found in the country?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, only here, never did the other stuff, looks too trolly and nasty to me.




i took me ages to sign up to it, and deleted as i felt like a sheep. dont miss it, here is better and educational too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> total guess, only as beetles were in last question!
> 
> emmm, the only one not found in the country?


What can you do with the beetle that you can't do with the others?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What can you do with the beetle that you can't do with the others?




make red smarties?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i took me ages to sign up to it, and deleted as i felt like a sheep. dont miss it, here is better and educational too


Errr.
i think a lot of the stuff here is delightful rubbish.
But i'm glad you like the 'facts' and questions. 
More than 80% of what we think we know is wrong, including our memories.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> make red smarties?


Ha de ha! 
Brilliant!!!!!!!
But wrong beetle.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errr.
> i think a lot of the stuff here is delightful rubbish.
> But i'm glad you like the 'facts' and questions.
> More than 80% of what we think we know is wrong, including our memories.




i've heard that before about memories, or at least i think i have


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've heard that before about memories, or at least i think i have


I'm not sure I remember.
What are we talking about?
Smartie beetles ?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i took me ages to sign up to it, and deleted as i felt like a sheep. dont miss it, here is better and educational too


Baaahhhhhh


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What can you do with the beetle that you can't do with the others?




make rain? ... also called a rain beetle?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure I remember.
> What are we talking about?
> Smartie beetles ?





... wibble


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Baaahhhhhh




just need to hang out in here more often


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> just need to hang out in here more often


Lol, I'm on here more than Facebook  facebook is just a good way of staying in touch with family and friends out of state


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Lol, I'm on here more than Facebook  facebook is just a good way of staying in touch with family and friends out of state




very true! fido does have an instagam account lol


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errr.
> i think a lot of the stuff here is delightful rubbish.
> But i'm glad you like the 'facts' and questions.
> More than 80% of what we think we know is wrong, including our memories.


It's quite fascinating just how WRONG our memories can be. 

This was really driven home to me when I was working in New Zealand. Since I had to be there more than a year, I had to get an international drivers' license. I passed the written test quite well, but had to re-take the practical part 3 times before passing it. To this day I remember VERY CLEARLY taking the practical test: The man testing me joined my in my car: me in the diver's seat on the left and him on the passenger seat on the right. I clearly remember him placing a little mirror on a suction cup just inside my left driver's side door so he could see my eyes to know I was checking my blind spot frequently enough. I remember the route we took (since I re-did it 3 times! ) and how I parked properly on the left. etc.
But there's only ONE problem with that memory: New Zealand drives on the other side of the road to the US, and the cars are correspondingly designed. I KNOW that, since we were in the car I purchased there, that the driver's wheel where I sat was on the RIGHT, but my memory very CLEARLY shows me on the LEFT. I KNOW that the man doing my test was sitting on my LEFT, but my memory CLEARLY shows him sitting on my RIGHT. I KNOW we had to have parked on the RIGHT, but my memory CLEARLY shows me parking on the LEFT. etc etc etc

It's fascinating to see how "helpful" my brain was in reconstructing the memory to fit the reality it has known for 60 years, but it's a little scary to see just how WRONG that memory is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Baaahhhhhh


Ewe are right.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm back from the beach!
I actually found a jelly fish... A dead one though 
My friend found 2 live baby ones tho 

I caught so many crabs and also fell off an inflatable crocodile into the sea... Several times haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's quite fascinating just how WRONG our memories can be.
> 
> This was really driven home to me when I was working in New Zealand. Since I had to be there more than a year, I had to get an international drivers' license. I passed the written test quite well, but had to re-take the practical part 3 times before passing it. To this day I remember VERY CLEARLY taking the practical test: The man testing me joined my in my car: me in the diver's seat on the left and him on the passenger seat on the right. I clearly remember him placing a little mirror on a suction cup just inside my left driver's side door so he could see my eyes to know I was checking my blind spot frequently enough. I remember the route we took (since I re-did it 3 times! ) and how I parked properly on the left. etc.
> But there's only ONE problem with that memory: New Zealand drives on the other side of the road to the US, and the cars are correspondingly designed. I KNOW that, since we were in the car I purchased there, that the driver's wheel where I sat was on the RIGHT, but my memory very CLEARLY shows me on the LEFT. I KNOW that the man doing my test was sitting on my LEFT, but my memory CLEARLY shows him sitting on my RIGHT. I KNOW we had to have parked on the RIGHT, but my memory CLEARLY shows me parking on the LEFT. etc etc etc
> 
> It's fascinating to see how "helpful" my brain was in reconstructing the memory to fit the reality it has known for 60 years, but it's a little scary to see just how WRONG that memory is.


Maybe you just had a really rubbish driving instructor. 
But, seriously, that is an excellent example. 
points.


----------



## Moozillion

A friend sent me this recently. I don't know if it really is true or not, but it's fun, regardless! 

"After every airplane flight, pilots complete a gripe sheet which conveys to the mechanics problems encountered with the aircraft during the flight that need repair or corrections The form is a piece of paper that the pilot completes and then the mechanics read and correct the problem. They then respond in writing on the lower half of the form what remedial action was taken and the pilot review the gripe sheet before the next flight. Never let it be said that mechanics and ground crews lack a sense of humor. Here are some actual logged maintenance complaints and problems with solutions by the maintenance engineers.

P= Problem logged in by the pilot
S= Solution and action taken by the engineers

P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
S: Almost replaced left inside main tire.

P: Something loose in cockpit.
S: Something tightened in cockpit.

P: Test flight OK, except Autoland very rough.
S: Autoland not installed on this aircraft.

P: Dead bugs on windshield.
S: Live bugs on back order.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S: Evidence removed.

P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
S: DME volume set to more believable level.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
S: That's what they're there for.

P: IFF inoperative.
S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.

P: Suspected crack in windshield.
S: Suspect you're right.

P: Number 3 engine missing.
S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.

P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right and be serious.

P: Target radar hums.
S: Reprogrammed target radar with words.

P: Mouse in cockpit.
S: Cat installed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm back from the beach!
> I actually found a jelly fish... A dead one though
> My friend found 2 live baby ones tho
> 
> I caught so many crabs and also fell off an inflatable crocodile into the sea... Several times haha


Errr.
Glad you had fun.
But what do we get in The Cold Dark Room?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A friend sent me this recently. I don't know if it really is true or not, but it's fun, regardless!
> 
> "After every airplane flight, pilots complete a gripe sheet which conveys to the mechanics problems encountered with the aircraft during the flight that need repair or corrections The form is a piece of paper that the pilot completes and then the mechanics read and correct the problem. They then respond in writing on the lower half of the form what remedial action was taken and the pilot review the gripe sheet before the next flight. Never let it be said that mechanics and ground crews lack a sense of humor. Here are some actual logged maintenance complaints and problems with solutions by the maintenance engineers.
> 
> P= Problem logged in by the pilot
> S= Solution and action taken by the engineers
> 
> P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
> S: Almost replaced left inside main tire.
> 
> P: Something loose in cockpit.
> S: Something tightened in cockpit.
> 
> P: Test flight OK, except Autoland very rough.
> S: Autoland not installed on this aircraft.
> 
> P: Dead bugs on windshield.
> S: Live bugs on back order.
> 
> P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
> S: Evidence removed.
> 
> P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
> S: DME volume set to more believable level.
> 
> P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
> S: That's what they're there for.
> 
> P: IFF inoperative.
> S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.
> 
> P: Suspected crack in windshield.
> S: Suspect you're right.
> 
> P: Number 3 engine missing.
> S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.
> 
> P: Aircraft handles funny.
> S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right and be serious.
> 
> P: Target radar hums.
> S: Reprogrammed target radar with words.
> 
> P: Mouse in cockpit.
> S: Cat installed.


Just wonderful.
Don't care if it's true or not, had me and wifey in stitches.
(Tidgy not particularly bothered, but did look about happily to see why we were laughing.)
Even more points.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We once stripped a guy naked, handcuffed him in the toilet of a train to Edinburgh and left him.
> He missed his wedding.
> Maybe went a bit too far.
> But they made a film about it.


What's the name of the film ?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> A friend sent me this recently. I don't know if it really is true or not, but it's fun, regardless!
> 
> "After every airplane flight, pilots complete a gripe sheet which conveys to the mechanics problems encountered with the aircraft during the flight that need repair or corrections The form is a piece of paper that the pilot completes and then the mechanics read and correct the problem. They then respond in writing on the lower half of the form what remedial action was taken and the pilot review the gripe sheet before the next flight. Never let it be said that mechanics and ground crews lack a sense of humor. Here are some actual logged maintenance complaints and problems with solutions by the maintenance engineers.
> 
> P= Problem logged in by the pilot
> S= Solution and action taken by the engineers
> 
> P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
> S: Almost replaced left inside main tire.
> 
> P: Something loose in cockpit.
> S: Something tightened in cockpit.
> 
> P: Test flight OK, except Autoland very rough.
> S: Autoland not installed on this aircraft.
> 
> P: Dead bugs on windshield.
> S: Live bugs on back order.
> 
> P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
> S: Evidence removed.
> 
> P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
> S: DME volume set to more believable level.
> 
> P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
> S: That's what they're there for.
> 
> P: IFF inoperative.
> S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.
> 
> P: Suspected crack in windshield.
> S: Suspect you're right.
> 
> P: Number 3 engine missing.
> S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.
> 
> P: Aircraft handles funny.
> S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right and be serious.
> 
> P: Target radar hums.
> S: Reprogrammed target radar with words.
> 
> P: Mouse in cockpit.
> S: Cat installed.





brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm back from the beach!
> I actually found a jelly fish... A dead one though
> My friend found 2 live baby ones tho
> 
> I caught so many crabs and also fell off an inflatable crocodile into the sea... Several times haha




perhaps someone threw it really really hard in here and it landed there? 

hope you had a good time


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where are you at @Lyn W ?
> 40 hours of beauty sleep?
> Really!


I wish!!
Hi Adam & co - had router trouble but all seems OK now, but if I disappear again it will probably be that.
Have some catching up to do - it's been busy.


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> What's the name of the film ?




one flew over the cokcoos nest


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I wish!!
> Hi Adam & co - had router trouble but all seems OK now, but if I disappear again it will probably be that.
> Have some catching up to do - it's been busy.




re cycle it . good mornooning miss womblyn


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> re cycle it . good mornooning miss womblyn


Evening John how's things?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening John how's things?




all the better now  did you notice the boss done a spring clean? 

how was the bonfire? still no word on this poor rescue tort!! jades friends been off work so she hasn't seen her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What's the name of the film ?


Goodness!
it was a TV movie that had a happy ending that was not what happened in ours (but maybe).
TV film 'Dancing Queen', quite good. 
Martin Clunes is a great guy that I knew.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> all the better now  did you notice the boss done a spring clean?
> 
> how was the bonfire? still no word on this poor rescue tort!! jades friends been off work so she hasn't seen her


Yes I thought it was looking better very good of him to do that.
Had a second bonfire last night - its surprising how those papers pile up.
Hope you find out soon for the little torts sake.


----------



## johnandjade

got to love online shopping! groceries delivered...4 up! 


...poor chap was knackered


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes I thought it was looking better very good of him to do that.
> Had a second bonfire last night - its surprising how those papers pile up.
> Hope you find out soon for the little torts sake.




hoping for monday, jade doesn't want to bother her as she is off sick :/. agreed though, over night was below 20C here last night


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> It's quite fascinating just how WRONG our memories can be.
> 
> This was really driven home to me when I was working in New Zealand. Since I had to be there more than a year, I had to get an international drivers' license. I passed the written test quite well, but had to re-take the practical part 3 times before passing it. To this day I remember VERY CLEARLY taking the practical test: The man testing me joined my in my car: me in the diver's seat on the left and him on the passenger seat on the right. I clearly remember him placing a little mirror on a suction cup just inside my left driver's side door so he could see my eyes to know I was checking my blind spot frequently enough. I remember the route we took (since I re-did it 3 times! ) and how I parked properly on the left. etc.
> But there's only ONE problem with that memory: New Zealand drives on the other side of the road to the US, and the cars are correspondingly designed. I KNOW that, since we were in the car I purchased there, that the driver's wheel where I sat was on the RIGHT, but my memory very CLEARLY shows me on the LEFT. I KNOW that the man doing my test was sitting on my LEFT, but my memory CLEARLY shows him sitting on my RIGHT. I KNOW we had to have parked on the RIGHT, but my memory CLEARLY shows me parking on the LEFT. etc etc etc
> 
> It's fascinating to see how "helpful" my brain was in reconstructing the memory to fit the reality it has known for 60 years, but it's a little scary to see just how WRONG that memory is.


Unless he sat the test for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wish!!
> Hi Adam & co - had router trouble but all seems OK now, but if I disappear again it will probably be that.
> Have some catching up to do - it's been busy.


Hey, Lyn!
Day and a half, starting to get worried .
So glad You're back. 
Yeah, some nice new people, some regulars, some occasionals and Ken (hurrah!).
It's been busy enough. 
Rout your router.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one flew over the cokcoos nest


Ha de ha.
Not sure the geography's right.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And 'conjugal rights'!




the right to pasta??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hoping for monday, jade doesn't want to bother her as she is off sick :/. agreed though, over night was below 20C here last night


Gotta get it out or change it's conditions soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the right to pasta??
> View attachment 145765


SEXY pasta!
Aphrodisiac?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, Lyn!
> Day and a half, starting to get worried .
> So glad You're back.
> Yeah, some nice new people, some regulars, some occasionals and Ken (hurrah!).
> It's been busy enough.
> Rout your router.


Nice to know I was missed - I missed popping in too.
Did lots of ironing last night though!!
Another reason I may suddenly disappear again is because I've run away.
School next week and I really don't want to go.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta get it out or change it's conditions soon!




agreed! i can only hope they have an indoor enclosure but by sound of thing I doubt it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SEXY pasta!
> Aphrodisiac?




... saucy pasta lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the right to pasta??
> View attachment 145765


In the pennetentiary?
It could spirali out of control.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nice to know I was missed - I missed popping in too.
> Did lots of ironing last night though!!
> Another reason I may suddenly disappear again is because I've run away.
> School next week and I really don't want to go.


Yeah, well, if you must, run away here.
Lots of friends here.
I like ironing, which is just as well, as wifey won't do it.
The servants do the easy stuff; but I do the shirts and things or they wreck the buttons and stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> agreed! i can only hope they have an indoor enclosure but by sound of thing I doubt it


Hmmm.
Drastic action may be required
But wait for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... saucy pasta lol


Maxaroni.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> In the pennetentiary?
> It could spirali out of control.




the PUNetentiary


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Drastic action may be required
> But wait for now.


tortnapping?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the PUNetentiary


maybe I should gnocchi-t on the head


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Drastic action may be required
> But wait for now.




i was giving it a while before making a call to animal welfare , but yes... if she is not in on monday, jade will text or call her. if we cant take it, im on 'the call'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> tortnapping?




liberating! ( sounds better in the eyes of the law  )


----------



## johnandjade

anyone got fun plans for this mornooning then?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> anyone got fun plans for this mornooning then?


..you are going to have to use an evenight too for later in the day I think.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm just off to do my tea - some bacon and tomatoes I think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> tortnapping?


I did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> anyone got fun plans for this mornooning then?


I'm going food collecting for Tidgy and then my friend Zac is coming for lunch, who may have some explaining to do, as for the first time, he doesn't seem to have visited Tidgy whilst we were away.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm just off to do my tea - some bacon and tomatoes I think!




i've been left to fend for myself tonight, jades of out for dinner with her best friend who just found out she is expecting kid number 4! 

coco pops or toast for me tonight lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going food collecting for Tidgy and then my friend Zac is coming for lunch, who may have some explaining to do, as for the first time, he doesn't seem to have visited Tidgy whilst we were away.




points deducted from zac


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm just off to do my tea - some bacon and tomatoes I think!


Yuummmmyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> points deducted from zac


There may be a good explanation.
He is a member here, but has never posted or liked, just reads.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There may be a good explanation.
> He is a member here, but has never posted or liked, just reads.




hours can and have been lost reading on here. the pinned threads are great, however i do spend alot of time trawling through theads as well, learning from others experiences i do believe is a good way to go. 

I really wish there was a 'tortoises for dummies' book I could get, or a collaboration of info... I'm really enjoying learning about them, but my knowledge is a drop in the ocean!


----------



## meech008

I need a whiteboard, I am sooo bored


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I need a whiteboard, I am sooo bored







don't worry about the shopping list, it's already been delivered


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There may be a good explanation.
> He is a member here, but has never posted or liked, just reads.




do hope was nothing serious though!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 145771
> 
> 
> don't worry about the shopping list, it's already been delivered


So organized! I just want to doodle. It's so slow here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hours can and have been lost reading on here. the pinned threads are great, however i do spend alot of time trawling through theads as well, learning from others experiences i do believe is a good way to go.
> 
> I really wish there was a 'tortoises for dummies' book I could get, or a collaboration of info... I'm really enjoying learning about them, but my knowledge is a drop in the ocean!


I think that applies to all of us on here, though some may know more than others and some have more experience.
We just do the best we can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I need a whiteboard, I am sooo bored


Sailing ships time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> do hope was nothing serious though!


Me too.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> So organized! I just want to doodle. It's so slow here




it's in the kitchen, thats jades domain. i have my mancave lol. 

true story, i've had to video call her before so she could show me how to work the washing machine!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> So organized! I just want to doodle. It's so slow here




what do you get if you pour a kettle out down a rabbit hole???


..a hot cross bunny!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.




do let us know WHEN, not if he arrives


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> do let us know WHEN, not if he arrives


I will.
He's been otherwise reliable for 8 years or so.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> it's in the kitchen, thats jades domain. i have my mancave lol.
> 
> true story, i've had to video call her before so she could show me how to work the washing machine!


That's hilarious! My true story is I never had to do laundry until I got married! I washed mannyyy wallets and phones before I got the hang of it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that applies to all of us on here, though some may know more than others and some have more experience.
> We just do the best we can.




when we had fido outside last week the kids from the other flats came over , as kids do... and were really curious. after telling them not to poke him, (they didn't  ) and explaining his diet ... they went off on a hunt for dandies! ... came back with all sorts of grass and buttercups, bless. we said we couldn't feed as unsure about weed killer. they then disappeared, think i was being a boring old man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's hilarious! My true story is I never had to do laundry until I got married! I washed mannyyy wallets and phones before I got the hang of it


This is where servants and slaves are necessary.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will.
> He's been otherwise reliable for 8 years or so.




makes it the more worrying though


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> That's hilarious! My true story is I never had to do laundry until I got married! I washed mannyyy wallets and phones before I got the hang of it




phone can be saved! don't try to turn on, put it in a bowl of dry rice... overkill, use a full bag! leave for 24hrs and in theory... it'll work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> when we had fido outside last week the kids from the other flats came over , as kids do... and were really curious. after telling them not to poke him, (they didn't  ) and explaining his diet ... they went off on a hunt for dandies! ... came back with all sorts of grass and buttercups, bless. we said we couldn't feed as unsure about weed killer. they then disappeared, think i was being a boring old man


I get troops of kids coming to my door.
I give them a dirham (about 6 or 7 pence) per batch of greens and then chuck them, just in case.
Helps the local economy if nothing else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> makes it the more worrying though


Yep.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is where servants and slaves are necessary.




oh how the other half live  have you had a chance to watch still game yet? an episode called fly society?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.




have you had any word from him?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get troops of kids coming to my door.
> I give them a dirham (about 6 or 7 pence) per batch of greens and then chuck them, just in case.
> Helps the local economy if nothing else.




thats raised a smile here  do the kids have interest or is it just an income? 

either way, and especially if its just an income well done sir


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going food collecting for Tidgy and then my friend Zac is coming for lunch, who may have some explaining to do, as for the first time, he doesn't seem to have visited Tidgy whilst we were away.


"Off with his head!!!!!"


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> hours can and have been lost reading on here. the pinned threads are great, however i do spend alot of time trawling through theads as well, learning from others experiences i do believe is a good way to go.
> 
> I really wish there was a 'tortoises for dummies' book I could get, or a collaboration of info... I'm really enjoying learning about them, but my knowledge is a drop in the ocean!


There IS a "Tortoises and Turtles For Dummies" book, which I purchased! I was not impressed at all- a lot of repetition and not enough species-specific details. Don't waste your money, is my thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh how the other half live  have you had a chance to watch still game yet? an episode called fly society?


No, I forgot.
I'll try to get it this week. 
Servants and especially slaves are a real pain, by the way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you had any word from him?


Nope.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> There IS a "Tortoises and Turtles For Dummies" book, which I purchased! I was not impressed at all- a lot of repetition and not enough species-specific details. Don't waste your money, is my thought.




good mornooning  oh, good save thank you  enjoying blackadder then i read?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.



oh  is he far away? maybe worth 'popping round'?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats raised a smile here  do the kids have interest or is it just an income?
> 
> either way, and especially if its just an income well done sir


Some of them actually have torts and know the good places for weeds, so i do actually use some of the stuff if i'm certain.
I often visit these torts and do a bit of suggesting and tweaking.
Some genuinely are interested and caring.
Some just need to buy bread and don't care. 
But they all learn something.
It's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats raised a smile here  do the kids have interest or is it just an income?
> 
> either way, and especially if its just an income well done sir


oh, and some just want sweets


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I forgot.
> I'll try to get it this week.
> Servants and especially slaves are a real pain, by the way.




i'll pm a clip, its a bit rude for a pg room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Off with his head!!!!!"


Don't tempt me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> There IS a "Tortoises and Turtles For Dummies" book, which I purchased! I was not impressed at all- a lot of repetition and not enough species-specific details. Don't waste your money, is my thought.


i agree.
Here is the best place for us dummies!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of them actually have torts and know the good places for weeds, so i do actually use some of the stuff if i'm certain.
> I often visit these torts and do a bit of suggesting and tweaking.
> Some genuinely are interested and caring.
> Some just need to buy bread and don't care.
> But they all learn something.
> It's good.




and lessons will be passed on to their friends as well, your advice will snowball


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going food collecting for Tidgy and then my friend Zac is coming for lunch, who may have some explaining to do, as for the first time, he doesn't seem to have visited Tidgy whilst we were away.


OH no so poor Tiggy was alone the whole time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh  is he far away? maybe worth 'popping round'?


He lives in the new city now.
With roads and shops and supermarkets and stuff.
I rarely go there, it's wifey's place.
No.
I have to wait for his explanation, he should be here at 1 pm tomorrow, though he's normally 10 minutes late.
(which is understandable considering the culture and distance.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuummmmyyyy!!!!!


Yes it was - some pepper and crusty bread Mmmm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll pm a clip, its a bit rude for a pg room!


Yeah, we love our younger members here and although they're probably just as naughty as us , The Cold Dark Room is not going to get blamed for corrupting innocent minds.
Ahem. 
Just making them loopy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and lessons will be passed on to their friends as well, your advice will snowball


I know this happens.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know this happens.




it even reaches Scotland, took great pleasure in informing a work mate (loves his nature too) about red smarties today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OH no so poor Tiggy was alone the whole time?


Nice dinner ?
Yes, i think so. 
Tidgy's fine. I left her plenty of food and water, she had lost a teeny bit of weight and was slightly sulky, but that's usual. 
i think she was most annoyed about being trapped for a week, with no garden, terrace or with daddy visits, even though her enclosure's 11 feet by 4.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice dinner ?
> Yes, i think so.
> Tidgy's fine. I left her plenty of food and water, she had lost a teeny bit of weight and was slightly sulky, but that's usual.
> i think she was most annoyed about being trapped for a week, with no garden, terrace or with daddy visits, even though her enclosure's 11 feet by 4.


I can't bring myself to leave Lola.
I have left him overnight when he was in bed and I was back before he was up and about, so he wouldn't have missed me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've been left to fend for myself tonight, jades of out for dinner with her best friend who just found out she is expecting kid number 4!
> 
> coco pops or toast for me tonight lol


Just saw this again.
Looked for a second like kid number 41.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't bring myself to leave Lola.
> I have left him overnight when he was in bed and I was back before he was up and about, so he wouldn't have missed me.


I have to go sometimes, though sometimes wifey stays.
I think of Tidgy all the time and really worry, even though Zac's been great until now. 
I dream about her, buy her stuff, collect weeds, but I can't stay here my whole life. 
But, I won't move house without her. 
If she can't go to live in another country, then i'm here forever.


----------



## johnandjade

and the still game box set has just went into the dvd player


----------



## johnandjade

signs off for the night, been fun hanging out  

have a good mornooning and wont see you in morning 

adam, hope zac is ok and keep us posted. 

mr ed, hope your safe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> signs off for the night, been fun hanging out
> 
> have a good mornooning and wont see you in morning
> 
> adam, hope zac is ok and keep us posted.
> 
> mr ed, hope your safe


Guess someone else will have to do the post as i'm not here in the morning either. 
Thanks also for the laughs. 
Will tell you what happens, of course. 
Night night.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> signs off for the night, been fun hanging out
> 
> have a good mornooning and wont see you in morning
> 
> adam, hope zac is ok and keep us posted.
> 
> mr ed, hope your safe


Night John enjoy your dvd


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, Cold Dark Roomers, John correctly worked out the ptiliidae beetle was the odd one out when compared with a camel and the Sultan of Brunei, but why ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, Cold Dark Roomers, John correctly worked out the ptiliidae beetle was the odd one out when compared with a camel and the Sultan of Brunei, but why ?


It was the only one with 6 legs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was the only one with 6 legs


Yes, but not what i'm looking for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn, are you about at Silly O'clock to do the post ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, are you about at Silly O'clock to do the post ?


I'll be up early to go out on my bike and collect some dandies for Lola.
If I have a chance I will pop in to do it.
Did you find out the name of the one legged pirate ?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> It was the only one with 6 legs


Its the hardest to pronounce?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll be up early to go out on my bike and collect some dandies for Lola.
> If I have a chance I will pop in to do it.
> Did you find out the name of the one legged pirate ?


Thanks.
No, he was a bit incoherent, even though I do speak West Country.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its the hardest to pronounce?


True, true.
But what can't you do with a camel ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> No, he was a bit incoherent, even though I do speak West Country.


Probably drunk!
Not you -the pirate.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> True, true.
> But what can't you do with a camel ?


...pass through the eye of a needle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Probably drunk!
> Not you -the pirate.


Hmmmm.
Yes, wifey bought a load of dark rum and seems to be doing well with it.
He might have got some, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...pass through the eye of a needle?


And so the Sultan of Brunei ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Yes, wifey bought a load of dark rum and seems to be doing well with it.
> He might have got some, too.


I thought I heard someone singing
"Fifteen men on a dead mans chest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of drum
Drink and the devil
Have done for the rest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum"

Was that Wifey or the pirate?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And so the Sultan of Brunei ?


Bet he can't either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought I heard someone singing
> "Fifteen men on a dead mans chest
> Yo ho ho and a bottle of drum
> Drink and the devil
> Have done for the rest
> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum"
> 
> Was that Wifey or the pirate?


"But one man of her crew alive,
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum,
That set to sail with 75,
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum."
Tidgy, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bet he can't either!


A camel and a rich man are very difficult to get through the eye of a needle.
The ptiliidae beetle can pass through easily.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you hear about the pirates who threw sheep over board?
They were hanged for muttony


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A camel and a rich man are very difficult to get through the eye of a needle.
> The ptiliidae beetle can pass through easily.


Blimey it must me tiny!
Did you know that a camel in the Biblical quote is thought to be a thick rope not necessarily the animal


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the pirates who threw sheep over board?
> They were hanged for muttony


Oh, I like that one.
I'll use that, like the plank I am.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I like that one.
> I'll use that, like the plank I am.


I was going to try to win a prize with that one but the organisers were accused of rigging the competition


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey it must me tiny!
> Did you know that a camel in the Biblical quote is thought to be a thick rope not necessarily the animal


Yep, they can be as small as 0.3 mm when fully grown, they are the smallest beetle.
The hercules beetle can reach 17 cm including it's frontal horn. 
The Natural History Museum in London have 12 million specimens of beetle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to try to win a prize with that one but the organisers were accused of rigging the competition


Well, i don't want to be tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i don't want to be tarred with the same brush.


So the schooner we stop this the better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So the schooner we stop this the better?


Well we can keep it private 'ere.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well we can keep it private 'ere.


We can't help it if they just sloop out can we?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We can't help it if they just sloop out can we?


It's _the Main _reason I think they're a rum lot.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's _the Main _reason I think they're a rum lot.


Maybe their Barque is worse than their Boita


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe their Barque is worse than their Boita


Well, they do think the capital of Ireland is Dubloon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, they do think the capital of Ireland is Dubloon.


Well that's just a load of junk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's just a load of junk


I am galleont enough to concede defeat.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am galleont enough to concede defeat.


I don't want to destroyer opinion of yourself but it's nothing to brig about.


----------



## Lyn W

If I am going to check the post in the morning I'd better get some sleep.
So that's shallop for tonight.
I will see you sometime tomorrow.
But night night for now.
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

People just barge me out of the way. 
What's the punt of it all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If I am going to check the post in the morning I'd better get some sleep.
> So that's shallop for tonight.
> I will see you sometime tomorrow.
> But night night for now.
> Take care


Night night.
Batten the hatches.
Shiver me timbers.
Etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If I am going to check the post in the morning I'd better get some sleep.
> So that's shallop for tonight.
> I will see you sometime tomorrow.
> But night night for now.
> Take care


Good to have you back on board.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night.
> Batten the hatches.
> Shiver me timbers.
> Etc.


Shiver your own timbers!!

Nos Da


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Shiver your own timbers!!
> 
> Nos Da


Ok, I will.
Nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next question.
What rhymes with 'orange' ?


----------



## jaizei

Speaking of rhyming, does it bother anyone else that O-Town rhymed 'all' with 'all' in 'all or nothing'?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next question.
> What rhymes with 'orange' ?


Sporange: a sac where spores are made!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Speaking of rhyming, does it bother anyone else that O-Town rhymed 'all' with 'all' in 'all or nothing'?


But also with call and fall 
Apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sporange: a sac where spores are made!


Yes, a rare alternative to the word sporangium. 
Also Blorenge which is a place in Wales with a famous car park and where a famous race horse in buried.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yes, slightly annoying.
generally, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And.
What colour is the planet Mars ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm still feeling rather tired, so another early night in order.
Night, night everybody, sleep well. 
Thanks again for playing in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning! 
To those getting up before me.
And thanks for doing the post, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night byes Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And.
> What colour is the planet Mars ?


From a distance, it is famously red due to iron in the dust. But closer it is varying shades of brown, tan and/or green, depending on the mineral content of the soil.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's awake again now, and eating prickly pear like she hasn't eaten for a month.
> Funny girl.


Good morning Adam. Surprisingly enough Oli has refused to eat them, although they are so sweet. Tried yet again, but no way. Isn't he *stubborn*?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
> Night byes Cold Dark Room.


Time to say GOOD MORNING.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to say GOOD MORNING.


GOOD MORNING TO ALL


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> GOOD MORNING TO ALL




good mornooning all! where's that coffee machine, it's much needed this morning! blooming work time again


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to say GOOD MORNING.




mornooning miss gillian, hope you and oli are well


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all a bit later than planned but the post is always late on Saturday.
There's a lot today
a new router for me,
a rhyming dictionary for Cameron to pass on to a band called O Town (never heard of them myself),
a whiteboard for Meech to take to work to save her drawing on the patients when she's bored,
and a balaclava for John for when he liberates the little Russian.
A get well card from the monkeys of Gibralta - hoping Adam's leg is better. That's kind of them as well as pretty clever too!
Looks like what could be a diary for Bea - probably to accurately record her memories..............
...............so I 'll just leave them all here for you all while I pop out.
See you all later


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning miss womblyn!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning miss womblyn!


Hi John! Hope all's well


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John! Hope all's well




allo! just about to finish work then off iut for a pub lunch . you got plans this weekend?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> mornooning miss gillian, hope you and oli are well


Good afternoooooon John.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoooooon John.




afternoon mam, how are we today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> From a distance, it is famously red due to iron in the dust. But closer it is varying shades of brown, tan and/or green, depending on the mineral content of the soil.


Very good answer for 10 points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam. Surprisingly enough Oli has refused to eat them, although they are so sweet. Tried yet again, but no way. Isn't he *stubborn*?


I slice mine and remove some of the pips if there are too many.
Tidgy also likes the pads with the spines removed.
Good morning, Gillian. 
Morning, Oli, you ought to at least try other things you know.
Tidgy agrees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all a bit later than planned but the post is always late on Saturday.
> There's a lot today
> a new router for me,
> a rhyming dictionary for Cameron to pass on to a band called O Town (never heard of them myself),
> a whiteboard for Meech to take to work to save her drawing on the patients when she's bored,
> and a balaclava for John for when he liberates the little Russian.
> A get well card from the monkeys of Gibralta - hoping Adam's leg is better. That's kind of them as well as pretty clever too!
> Looks like what could be a diary for Bea - probably to accurately record her memories..............
> ...............so I 'll just leave them all here for you all while I pop out.
> See you all later


What nice monkeys they were.
Morning, Lyn.
Thanks again.
See you in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, John, enjoy your lunch and see you in a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I slice mine and remove some of the pips if there are too many.
> Tidgy also likes the pads with the spines removed.
> Good morning, Gillian.
> Morning, Oli, you ought to at least try other things you know.
> Tidgy agrees.


Good afternoon Adam ,Wifey and Tidgy.

I do that too, as I thought they could annoy Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey, it's been a quiet night and morning on here.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> afternoon mam, how are we today?


Am fine Sir. I had a few things to get done, so I left home at about 10.40am and walked whilst the lovely sun was getting warmer and warmer. Came home at almost 2pm, to see Oli sitting in the sun...sunbathing.

How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, it's been a quiet night and morning on here.


I wonder who of those is not around it is who is so noisy. 'All of them' I expect our BOSS to say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine Sir. I had a few things to get done, so I left home at about 10.40am and walked whilst the lovely sun was getting warmer and warmer. Came home at almost 2pm, to see Oli sitting in the sun...sunbathing.
> 
> How are you?


Nice to hear Oli's being a good boy today. 
Sounds like you had a nice morning.
Good.


----------



## Gillian M

It'll


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to hear Oli's being a good boy today.
> Sounds like you had a nice morning.
> Good.


Thanks Bossssssss. Well, Oli is slightly better, though he's still ON STRIKE as far as movement is concerned. But he seems to be enjoying the sun, like I did.

Hope you leg's better now. Regards to Wifey, and HUGS to Tidgy form Oli who seems to be at the.....beach.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go now, want to take a nap as......*BAYERN *will be playing a little later.

Good bye for the time being.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just got off my motor bike 
Long grass hurts when your going fast through it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to go now, want to take a nap as......*BAYERN *will be playing a little later.
> 
> Good bye for the time being.


Hope Oli enjoys his time at the beach.
And hope you enjoy the Bayern game and they get a good result.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just got off my motor bike
> Long grass hurts when your going fast through it!


Afternoon, Spuds Mum.
Hope you haven't hurt yourself again. 
How are the pets ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning everyone  I hope everyone is feeling alright and doing good!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone  I hope everyone is feeling alright and doing good!!


Good morning !
Fine here in sunny Morocco.
Hope you're doing well over the pond.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

10 points on offer people.
What prevented Henry VIII of England from marrying Lord Pembroke ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10 points on offer people.
> What prevented Henry VIII of England from marrying Lord Pembroke ?


They're the same person?


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They're the same person?


Hi, Michelle.
Good answer.
But wrong 
Having a good day ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle.
> Good answer.
> But wrong
> Having a good day ?


It was worth a shot  I'm well how are you? Heard from your friend Zac?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm splendid, ta. 
I got my times wrong.
Zac's due in an hour, so we'll see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Birthday @smarch 
Hope you have a lovely day.
Have some fun!
(but don't drink too much )


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope Oli enjoys his time at the beach.
> And hope you enjoy the Bayern game and they get a good result.
> See you later.


Thanks Adam. Oh yes, Oli and I will both enjoy a BAYERN match. Don't forget the GREAT GK he was...hahaha.

By the way, you didn't answer my question: how's your leg today? Better I really do hope it is. Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. Oh yes, Oli and I will both enjoy a BAYERN match. Don't forget the GREAT GK he was...hahaha.
> 
> By the way, you didn't answer my question: how's your leg today? Better I really do hope it is. Take care.


Calves aching slightly, but nothing to moan about (sadly).
I've played football with Tidgy and she's a rubbish goalie, though not a bad striker.


----------



## TexTorts

Love the concept. I live in a dark room decorated with sarcasms and humor, and of course, occasionally the touch of niceness just to keep the ambiance welcoming to those who dare to visit.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning !
> Fine here in sunny Morocco.
> Hope you're doing well over the pond.


Doing well thanks. Just wish it was a little warmer than 70 degrees out. Does anyone have any fun plans today?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Calves aching slightly, but nothing to moan about (sadly).
> I've played football with Tidgy and she's a rubbish goalie, though not a bad striker.


Sorry to hear that Boss. Wishes to get well soooooooooon!

Tidgy may be a good striker you say? A Muller maybe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TexTorts said:


> Love the concept. I live in a dark room decorated with sarcasms and humor, and of course, occasionally the touch of niceness just to keep the ambiance welcoming to those who dare to visit.


Hi, Lili, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
It's Cold and Dark, but warm and friendly.
And very silly.
Grab an armadillo, cup of coffee, sit down and relax.
Watch out for flying jellyfish.
And have 3 points to begin.


----------



## TexTorts

Got the coffee, live in south TX, so armadillos "everywhere", think ive got this. Looks to be a great time. Now for those flying jellyfish..this I shall work on. Who doesnt live a mystery?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing well thanks. Just wish it was a little warmer than 70 degrees out. Does anyone have any fun plans today?


90 plus here. Lovely.
My friend Zac should be here in a bit, otherwise same old, same old. 
Anything occurring for you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that Boss. Wishes to get well soooooooooon!
> 
> Tidgy may be a good striker you say? A Muller maybe?


Not sure about that.
She still misses a lot of penalties.


----------



## TexTorts

Going to be a beautiful 95° here today. I will be spending it nursing my little princess, Dorothy. My new baby sulcata. Happy thoughts for her please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TexTorts said:


> Got the coffee, live in south TX, so armadillos "everywhere", think ive got this. Looks to be a great time. Now for those flying jellyfish..this I shall work on. Who doesnt live a mystery?


Quite.
The luminous jellyfish are used as frisbees ('cos of the dark).
Armadillos for seating, and we have one giant one that's a kind of mobile coffee table.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TexTorts said:


> Going to be a beautiful 95° here today. I will be spending it nursing my little princess, Dorothy. My new baby sulcata. Happy thoughts for her please


Indeed, best wishes to Dorothy from The Cold Dark Room.
95, splendid.


----------



## TexTorts

Not to go off this fun subject (I will be back to it) but having serious brain ----. Lol
I need to get suggestions or feedback on her and cannot remember how to start new post to reach out...HELP


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 90 plus here. Lovely.
> My friend Zac should be here in a bit, otherwise same old, same old.
> Anything occurring for you today ?


Not really. House work (lame). Hanging out at home, relaxing with the hubby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TexTorts said:


> Not to go off this fun subject (I will be back to it) but having serious brain ----. Lol
> I need to get suggestions or feedback on her and cannot remember how to start new post to reach out...HELP


In what regard?
Health, set up, general ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Not really. House work (lame). Hanging out at home, relaxing with the hubby.


Well, the second part sounds good.


----------



## TexTorts

HeaOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1183872, member: 55260"]In what regard?
Health, set up, general ?[/QUOTE]

Health


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TexTorts said:


> HeaOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1183872, member: 55260"]In what regard?
> Health, set up, general ?



Health[/QUOTE]
Ok.
Go into the Tortoise Health forum, click on the green "POST NEW THREAD" icon at the top right.
Enter a short and attention grabbing thread title.
Then details of the problem with photos if possible.
Then click on the green "CREATE THREAD" icon underneath.
Good luck, have to go now .
Be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine Sir. I had a few things to get done, so I left home at about 10.40am and walked whilst the lovely sun was getting warmer and warmer. Came home at almost 2pm, to see Oli sitting in the sun...sunbathing.
> 
> How are you?




im ok thanks, had a kip after work, now getting ready to head out for some drinks and linner (lunch/dinner) at the pub


----------



## johnandjade

just checking in to check out, off the pub for a bit then visiting friends later. hope you all have a good weekend and will not see you all soon


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all a bit later than planned but the post is always late on Saturday.
> There's a lot today
> a new router for me,
> a rhyming dictionary for Cameron to pass on to a band called O Town (never heard of them myself),
> a whiteboard for Meech to take to work to save her drawing on the patients when she's bored,
> and a balaclava for John for when he liberates the little Russian.
> A get well card from the monkeys of Gibralta - hoping Adam's leg is better. That's kind of them as well as pretty clever too!
> Looks like what could be a diary for Bea - probably to accurately record her memories..............
> ...............so I 'll just leave them all here for you all while I pop out.
> See you all later


Thank you!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10 points on offer people.
> What prevented Henry VIII of England from marrying Lord Pembroke ?


How odd: Henry made Anne Bolyn Marquis Pembroke (which I thought was a male title...shows you what I know!!! ) but he was not yet divorced from Catherine of Aragon, so he couldn't marry Anne yet.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all a bit later than planned but the post is always late on Saturday.
> There's a lot today
> a new router for me,
> a rhyming dictionary for Cameron to pass on to a band called O Town (never heard of them myself),
> a whiteboard for Meech to take to work to save her drawing on the patients when she's bored,
> and a balaclava for John for when he liberates the little Russian.
> A get well card from the monkeys of Gibralta - hoping Adam's leg is better. That's kind of them as well as pretty clever too!
> Looks like what could be a diary for Bea - probably to accurately record her memories..............
> ...............so I 'll just leave them all here for you all while I pop out.
> See you all later




found the 'balaclava'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im ok thanks, had a kip after work, now getting ready to head out for some drinks and linner (lunch/dinner) at the pub


Reminds me of the Spoonerism Lundi Munchtime for Monday lunchtime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just checking in to check out, off the pub for a bit then visiting friends later. hope you all have a good weekend and will not see you all soon


Enjoy your weekend.
Drop by when and if you can. 
Just over two days before the months points are totalled up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How odd: Henry made Anne Bolyn Marquis Pembroke (which I thought was a male title...shows you what I know!!! ) but he was not yet divorced from Catherine of Aragon, so he couldn't marry Anne yet.


Yep, but he did marry her later, so actually he did finally marry Lord Pembroke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found the 'balaclava'
> View attachment 145924


Well that will give everyone a heart attack including the tortoise, I should think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Name a green mammal.


----------



## meech008

Buddy hurt his foot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Buddy hurt his foot


Nothing serious, I hope.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing serious, I hope.


I don't know!  he's limping but not crying. He has a tender spot on his foot but can bear weight. I have no idea how he hurt it as he was fine before I let him outside


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I don't know!  he's limping but not crying. He has a tender spot on his foot but can bear weight. I have no idea how he hurt it as he was fine before I let him outside


Hope it's just a scratch or a thorn or something.
Hopefully ok in a day or two.


----------



## meech008

Yeah I wanted to take him to the vet right away but Ben convinced me to wait as it might be a bruise or something. Plus weekend hours are always more expensive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yeah I wanted to take him to the vet right away but Ben convinced me to wait as it might be a bruise or something. Plus weekend hours are always more expensive.


I would tend to agree with Ben at this point, if he's not improved by Monday, or if it gets worse think about the vet, but keep a close eye on him this weekend. (obviously! As if you won't!)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would tend to agree with Ben at this point, if he's not improved by Monday, or if it gets worse think about the vet, but keep a close eye on him this weekend. (obviously! As if you won't!)


You're both right. He's just my little pumpkin, I love him dearly and to see him hurt makes me feel so badly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You're both right. He's just my little pumpkin, I love him dearly and to see him hurt makes me feel so badly!


Well, I sure hope we're right!
I had a brother called Ben.
I know what it's like, i've always been the same with my pets.
"Wifey! does his eye look all right to you? Is he walking funny?, He feels lighter, he doesn't normally do that...." etc. etc. etc. 
As I often say, worrying is better than not caring.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I sure hope we're right!
> I had a brother called Ben.
> I know what it's like, i've always been the same with my pets.
> "Wifey! does his eye look all right to you? Is he walking funny?, He feels lighter, he doesn't normally do that...." etc. etc. etc.
> As I often say, worrying is better than not caring.


Bens a good man as I'm sure your brother was. He takes care of us and makes sure that we have everything we need which is admirable. I'm glad I'm not the only one who obsesses over their pets!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bens a good man as I'm sure your brother was. He takes care of us and makes sure that we have everything we need which is admirable. I'm glad I'm not the only one who obsesses over their pets!


Oh dear!
I wasn't trying to suggest Ben doesn't care, i'm sure he cares very much and would be first to the vet if there is a real problem.
But people like you and I need a 'control', to stop us from going beyond worry into panic.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> found the 'balaclava'
> View attachment 145924


 EEEEK!!!!!

So you and Jade are 'Beauty and the Beast' for REAL!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dear!
> I wasn't trying to suggest Ben doesn't care, i'm sure he cares very much and would be first to the vet if there is a real problem.
> But people like you and I need a 'control', to stop us from going beyond worry into panic.


Oh no! I didn't take it that way at all  I was just reiterating I promise haha. Ben loves our little pup but you are exactly right. He has to rein me in sometimes. Was your brother younger or older?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh no! I didn't take it that way at all  I was just reiterating I promise haha. Ben loves our little pup but you are exactly right. He has to rein me in sometimes. Was your brother younger or older?


2 and a half years younger than me. 
Though he drove me mad sometimes, I miss him .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name a green mammal.


A cow with moss growing on its back?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> found the 'balaclava'
> View attachment 145924


That is scary!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just checking in to check out, off the pub for a bit then visiting friends later. hope you all have a good weekend and will not see you all soon


Have a good evening John


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name a green mammal.


The Wombles - or me - I'm a very green person.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I don't know!  he's limping but not crying. He has a tender spot on his foot but can bear weight. I have no idea how he hurt it as he was fine before I let him outside


Poor Buddy hope he's OK Maybe a stone or thorn etc stuck between pads of paw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was worth a shot  I'm well how are you? Heard from your friend Zac?


Oh, I forgot to say, Zac assures me he did come and Tidgy was sulking and refused to eat or drink and seemed scared of him.
I believe him.
Silly Tidgy, she sees him at least once a week and is usually fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> EEEEK!!!!!
> 
> So you and Jade are 'Beauty and the Beast' for REAL!!!


I hope that was a mask and nothing to do with the full moon tonight!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How odd: Henry made Anne Bolyn Marquis Pembroke (which I thought was a male title...shows you what I know!!! ) but he was not yet divorced from Catherine of Aragon, so he couldn't marry Anne yet.


Forgot to add.
It is, and was, a male title, but he was the king and could do what he wanted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A cow with moss growing on its back?


Not far from the best answer. 


Lyn W said:


> The Wombles - or me - I'm a very green person.


Envy ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not far from the best answer.
> 
> Envy ?


Incredible Hulk - Don't make me angry - you wouldn't like me when I'm angry


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 and a half years younger than me.
> Though he drove me mad sometimes, I miss him .


I understand. My sister and I are around the same years apart as you guys were and I'd miss her dearly


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not far from the best answer.
> 
> A seal covered in sea weed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Incredible Hulk - Don't make me angry - you wouldn't like me when I'm angry


I'll just fetch Gillian.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Poor Buddy hope he's OK Maybe a stone or thorn etc stuck between pads of paw


I checked his paws and couldn't find anything. In the little dip right behind where his dewclaws are it is very tender. He won't let anyone touch it without hollering. I think he maybe stepped I a rock or tree root wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I checked his paws and couldn't find anything. In the little dip right behind where his dewclaws are it is very tender. He won't let anyone touch it without hollering. I think he maybe stepped I a rock or tree root wrong.


Maybe a saline soak?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still so near the truth.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still so near the truth.


A whale covered in algae?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A whale covered in algae?


The algae part is right.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I forgot to say, Zac assures me he did come and Tidgy was sulking and refused to eat or drink and seemed scared of him.
> I believe him.
> Silly Tidgy, she sees him at least once a week and is usually fine.


Silly girl. Im Glad he came and checked on her though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Silly girl. Im Glad he came and checked on her though!


Yeah, so am I.
He's a good guy, I should have trusted him more.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Maybe a saline soak?


I put a frozen bag of corn under his paw for a little bit and gave him some anti inflammatory that the vet gives him for his joints. He's resting comfortably now and we're going to leave the house for a few hours to visit bens sister. I wanted to postpone but Ben thinks the quiet and time to himself will help Buddy rest instead of pacing back and forth like when We are home.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about that.
> She still misses a lot of penalties.


Good evening Adam.

Oh noooooo, missing penalties is a real problem for strikers. And by the way I watched BAYERN-Leverkusen which ended 3-0 for MIGHTY BAYERN! Expected, right? _Muller _scored TWO of the three goals and one was a penalty. How about getting him to train Tidgy?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, so am I.
> He's a good guy, I should have trusted him more.


He sounds like a good guy, but I understand. You just want the best for Tidgy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The algae part is right.


So a mammal covered in algae? Could be anything really if it stood still long enough or rolled in it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I put a frozen bag of corn under his paw for a little bit and gave him some anti inflammatory that the vet gives him for his joints. He's resting comfortably now and we're going to leave the house for a few hours to visit bens sister. I wanted to postpone but Ben thinks the quiet and time to himself will help Buddy rest instead of pacing back and forth like when We are home.


Again, I agree with Ben on balance, but i'd still worry constantly while I was away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Oh noooooo, missing penalties is a real problem for strikers. And by the way I watched BAYERN-Leverkusen which ended 3-0 for MIGHTY BAYERN! Expected, right? _Muller _scored TWO of the three goals and one was a penalty. How about getting him to train Tidgy?


Yeah, if he's willing it's a good idea, but he may be a bit busy until July. 
Well done, Bayern, good result.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He sounds like a good guy, but I understand. You just want the best for Tidgy


I worry, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So a mammal covered in algae? Could be anything really if it stood still long enough or rolled in it


Yep, no mammal is actually green for some reason.
many birds, repltiles, fish, amphibians, insects etc manage it , but not mammals.
But there is one mammal that moves so slowly that algae and sometimes moss grow on its fur.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, no mammal is actually green for some reason.
> many birds, repltiles, fish, amphibians, insects etc manage it , but not mammals.
> But there is one mammal that moves so slowly that algae and sometimes moss grow on its fur.


Sloth?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, if he's willing it's a good idea, but he may be a bit busy until July.
> Well done, Bayern, good result.


Oh come on, even Muller can spare some of his precious time for a *sweet *little Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sloth?


Yep.
I rather like sloth.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on, even Muller can spare some of his precious time for a *sweet *little Tidgy.


OK, i'll ask.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> I rather like sloth.
> Ahem.


So do I they are very laid back animals


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, i'll ask.


And if he refuses, we'll get the TWO Olis to intervene, ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So do I they are very laid back animals


So if you're envy and i'm sloth, which Deadly Sin is Gillian and which is Meech ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And if he refuses, we'll get the TWO Olis to intervene, ok?


Yep, they'll sort him out.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So if you're envy and i'm sloth, which Deadly Sin is Gillian and which is Meech ?


I'm Gluttony!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So if you're envy and i'm sloth, which Deadly Sin is Gillian and which is Meech ?


...and Bea? They've got 5 left to choose from.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, they'll sort him out.


Sure they will.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> ...and Bea? They've got 5 left to choose from.


..........make that 4 - Bea's chosen.
So greed, lust, wrath and pride left


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm Gluttony!!!!!!!


Hi, Bea!
Sorry, didn't see you there.
(it is dark). 
Ok, we have 3 only four to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore we're doing the 7 deadly sins.
Lyn's envy, I'm sloth and now Bea's gluttony.
Fancy being wrath ?


----------



## meech008

I'll be wrath!


----------



## Lyn W

If I wanted to be 6 of them would that be greedy of me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'll be wrath!


You might have to fight Gillian for it.
Which is appropriate I guess.
Which leaves lust, pride and avarice.
Wifey volunteers for lust if no one else nabs it.
Which is a tad worrying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If I wanted to be 6 of them would that be greedy of me?


That's covetousness which is sometimes used instead of envy - you already have it !


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You might have to fight Gillian for it.
> Which is appropriate I guess.
> Which leaves lust, pride and avarice.
> Wifey volunteers for lust if no one else nabs it.
> Which is a tad worrying.


I'll do pride if Gillian wants wrath


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'll do pride if Gillian wants wrath


Good, thanks Michelle, prideful of you to want two! 
(actually pride is probably my biggest vice).
So, i will award The Military Woman (Gillian) wrath, so that leaves only avarice and possibly lust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Avaricious, anyone ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Avaricious, anyone ?


I'll avarcupoftea if there's one going.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll avarcupoftea if there's one going.


I can't remember if we've got tea.
Avariced can of Mountain Dew or bottle of Dr Pepper.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Spuds Mum.
> Hope you haven't hurt yourself again.
> How are the pets ?


I'm okay and I haven't hurt myself seriously... Yet 
The pets are okay I think. My mum is pet sitting right now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm okay and I haven't hurt myself seriously... Yet
> The pets are okay I think. My mum is pet sitting right now


Oh, yeah, you doing a sleepover ?
Fancy being avaricious ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't remember if we've got tea.
> Avariced can of Mountain Dew or bottle of Dr Pepper.


Don't like Dr Pepper but not tried Mountain Dew so I'll go for one of those please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't like Dr Pepper but not tried Mountain Dew so I'll go for one of those please.


Or a beer.
We've got Bud, Coors and Moroccan Flag.
I also don't think i've tried Mountain Dew and I too, dislike Dr Pepper. 
Wifey the same.
Cameron will not be amused.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Forgot to add.
> It is, and was, a male title, but he was the king and could do what he wanted.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a beer.
> We've got Bud, Coors and Moroccan Flag.
> I also don't think i've tried Mountain Dew and I too, dislike Dr Pepper.
> Wifey the same.
> Cameron will not be amused.


All the more for him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 145960


Speak of The Devil.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Speak of The Devil.


.....and he shall appear!! It's true!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Speak of The Devil.


Which is most appropriate since the subject is The Seven Deadly Sins


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which is most appropriate since the subject is The Seven Deadly Sins


Do you fancy being Lust Cameron?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you fancy being Lust Cameron?


No, Cameron can be the Devil, and we haven't got avarice yet, Spud's Mum busy having fun.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yeah, you doing a sleepover ?
> Fancy being avaricious ?


Yeah. Staying the night.

A 40 foot oak tree has fallen in the past week and I was the first one to find it. I don't know how my grandad didn't notice the tree going half way across the field. Although it was at the bottom of his land (4 acres)


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah. Staying the night.
> 
> A 40 foot oak tree has fallen in the past week and I was the first one to find it. I don't know how my grandad didn't notice the tree going half way across the field. Although it was at the bottom of his land (4 acres)


 Aw that's sad - I love trees. It must be quite old?


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah. Staying the night.
> 
> A 40 foot oak tree has fallen in the past week and I was the first one to find it. I don't know how my grandad didn't notice the tree going half way across the field. Although it was at the bottom of his land (4 acres)



It's crazy how shallow the roots are when you consider how large the trees are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah. Staying the night.
> 
> A 40 foot oak tree has fallen in the past week and I was the first one to find it. I don't know how my grandad didn't notice the tree going half way across the field. Although it was at the bottom of his land (4 acres)


Always find fallen trees exciting and rather sad.
But are you greedy for money ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Aw that's sad - I love trees. It must be quite old?


Have no idea. It was rotting at the base but some bits are alive. 

We had no idea about the rot. In fact, that was the tree we were planning to make a treehouse in! Luckily, we're not very quick and didn't get round to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Have no idea. It was rotting at the base but some bits are alive.
> 
> We had no idea about the rot. In fact, that was the tree we were planning to make a treehouse in! Luckily, we're not very quick and didn't get round to it.


Golly!
That could easily have been another one of your accidents.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always find fallen trees exciting and rather sad.
> But are you greedy for money ?


Its a ready made climbing frame at the moment haha

Been doing a bit of parkour jumping between the branches. It's a guessing game trying to jump to the living and not rotten branches. Also cut a bit up and make some coasters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Its a ready made climbing frame at the moment haha
> 
> Been doing a bit of parkour jumping between the branches. It's a guessing game trying to jump to the living and not rotten branches. Also cut a bit up and make some coasters.


Be careful!
We could do with some coasters for the armadillos. 
They get very sticky.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hmm my TV is amazing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 145961
> 
> Hmm my TV is amazing


Ah, i didn't know you got Moroccan channels.


----------



## spud's_mum

I got this at a market and I love it so much


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Its a ready made climbing frame at the moment haha
> 
> Been doing a bit of parkour jumping between the branches. It's a guessing game trying to jump to the living and not rotten branches. Also cut a bit up and make some coasters.


Sound like natures version of Russian Roulette


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I got this at a market and I love it so much
> View attachment 145962


Obviously.
Not strange at all.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Obviously.
> Not strange at all.


Also got this at the same stool.

she now lives on my door handle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sound like natures version of Russian Roulette


Best to play it with roubles, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Also got this at the same stool.
> View attachment 145964
> she now lives on my door handle


What on Earth is it ?????


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best to play it with roubles, really.


I was just putting another spin on it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What on Earth is it ?????


I don't know haha it's a person


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was just putting another spin on it.


You're a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know haha it's a person


Looks a bit like my Great Aunt Dot.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're a barrel of laughs.


I thought that may trigger a few puns


----------



## meech008

Hey adam! I didn't have to draw this one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyhow, i have decided, subject to arguments, begging, bribery and tears, here are :
THE SEVEN DEADLY SINS 
Avarice - Spud's Mum.
Gluttony - Bea.
Lust - wifey
Pride - Meech
Envy - Lyn
Sloth - Tidgy's Dad
Wrath - Gillian.
and also;
The Devil - Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought that may trigger a few puns


I'll bite the bullet and admit you're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey adam! I didn't have to draw this one!


How nice! 
All due respect to what i'm sure are your most admirable doodles, but you can't beat the real thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll bite the bullet and admit you're right.


Thank you, it was a shot in the dark but I aim to please.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyhow, i have decided, subject to arguments, begging, bribery and tears, here are :
> THE SEVEN DEADLY SINS
> Avarice - Spud's Mum.
> Gluttony - Bea.
> Lust - wifey
> Pride - Meech
> Envy - Lyn
> Sloth - Tidgy's Dad
> Wrath - Gillian.
> and also;
> The Devil - Cameron.


I'm not really an envious person so I wish I was one of the others.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How nice!
> All due respect to what i'm sure are your most admirable doodles, but you can't beat the real thing.


I'm a Terrible artist! Haha the real thing is always much better. Dad used to have a boat, not a sailboat but a little speed boat. I loved it so much. I learned how to trailer with it so I could take it out alone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you, it was a shot in the dark but I aim to please.


I've fired my joke writer in favour of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've fired my joke writer in favour of you.


Please don't do that - I need that like I need a hole in the head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not really an envious person so I wish I was one of the others.


Me, too, but it's just fun.
i'd be pride for sure, as i said.
What would you be ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm a Terrible artist! Haha the real thing is always much better. Dad used to have a boat, not a sailboat but a little speed boat. I loved it so much. I learned how to trailer with it so I could take it out alone


I love boats and boating, sailing, rowing, rafting, all sorts.
Wonderful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not really an envious person so I wish I was one of the others.


I'm not really slothful, but i can't be bothered to explain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Please don't do that - I need that like I need a hole in the head


But you're the best!
Lock, stock and barrel.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you're the best!
> Lock, stock and barrel.


Thank you. That's very magnuminous of you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you. That's very magnuminous of you


It's better than being the butt of your jokes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's better than being the butt of your jokes.


They don't always revolver round you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They don't always revolver round you.


It musket pretty annoying being right all the time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It musket pretty annoying being right all the time.


I would be mortarfied if I was wrong!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would be mortarfied if I was wrong!


You would be shell shocked, i'm sure.
Have a sip of cannonade.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You would be shell shocked, i'm sure.
> Have a sip of cannonade.


Will I have to rifle through the fridge for it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will I have to rifle through the fridge for it?


You'll need batteries for your torch in The Cold Dark Room.
The fridge doesn't have a light.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll need batteries for your torch in The Cold Dark Room.
> The fridge doesn't have a light.


What no automatic light? Not even semi automatic?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A trifle unnecessary in here. 
And the hedgehogs have just pistol over the floor so use the torch.


----------



## Lyn W

In that case it's time I made a bolt for it and leave you to clean up.
So goodnight Adam and all who are yet to pop in.
I will see you all tomorrow.
Have fun and sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> In that case it's time I made a bolt for it and leave you to clean up.
> So goodnight Adam and all who are yet to pop in.
> I will see you all tomorrow.
> Have fun and sleep well


More a case of have fun or sleep well, I feel.
Though sleeping's nice enough .
Now you're gun, I'll get back to the questions.
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Frank Borman, the Apollo 8 astronaut ," My experience helped me to see, how isolated and fragile the Earth really is, it was all so beautiful but the only object in the entire universe that is neither black nor white".
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Former US President, Gerald Ford, " Ronald Reagan isn't dyeing his hair. he's just prematurely orange."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where on a kiwi are it's nostrils ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righty ho, Cold Dark Roomers, I am again feeling prematurely fatigued so will retire now.
I hope to descry your lugubrious lineaments at the crepuscular hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you in the morning!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mourning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mourning?


I do hope not. 
Thanks, Ken, you were my only post all night.
Quiet Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, folks, Zac here in a mo, so see you all in a couple of hours.
Not that it's exactly bustling in The Cold Dark Room today.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 145961
> 
> Hmm my TV is amazing


Good afternoon. Hope you are well.

My TV does the same when it's windy. It really gets on my nerves, especially if there's a ......*football match*.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I got this at a market and I love it so much
> View attachment 145962


Really cute!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at COLD DARK ROOM. It seems to be nice and quiet here,today.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, folks, Zac here in a mo, so see you all in a couple of hours.
> Not that it's exactly bustling in The Cold Dark Room today.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well and that your leg is better.


----------



## spud's_mum

We have decided to use the old oak tree to make a camp!

My dad had the idea of a tee pee so we made one.

Still needs some more leaves but it's getting there!



Oh and I fell off the motor bike.
I was getting it out and as I put it out of gear to start it, I didn't push it down hard enough so it stayed in gear. I didn't know and kick started it. As I did that, it flew down the hill with me on it and I had to press the emergency engine off button and ended up with the bike landing on my leg. A bit bruised but luckily not seriously hurt!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at COLD DARK ROOM. It seems to be nice and quiet here,today.


Nasty and quiet, more like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well and that your leg is better.


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.
We're fine, and legs pretty back to normal now.
Have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> We have decided to use the old oak tree to make a camp!
> 
> My dad had the idea of a tee pee so we made one.
> 
> Still needs some more leaves but it's getting there!
> View attachment 146030
> 
> 
> Oh and I fell off the motor bike.
> I was getting it out and as I put it out of gear to start it, I didn't push it down hard enough so it stayed in gear. I didn't know and kick started it. As I did that, it flew down the hill with me on it and I had to press the emergency engine off button and ended up with the bike landing on my leg. A bit bruised but luckily not seriously hurt!


Goodness, was the bike okay, that's the main thing
Poor tree.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> We're fine, and legs pretty back to normal now.
> Have a good day.


Glad to hear you're better, though I know you'd have liked to just sit down and do nothing....hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're better, though I know you'd have liked to just sit down and do nothing....hmmm.


I can do that anyway today !
Hurrah !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nasty and quiet, more like.


Why nasty? And who's being nasty here? I'm not I can assure you. It is one of two: Oli, or Tidgy. Or maybe both.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can do that anyway today !
> Hurrah !


Good for you. Or rather, lucky you.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, was the bike okay, that's the main thing
> Poor tree.


The bike was okay haha 
Just covered with grass.
I got back on it after.

The tree has gone to good use!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

,@TexTorts 
Hi, Lili.
Just Cold Dark Room condolences for little Dorothy.
Sorry she didn't make it. 
You are new to us here, but still a Cold Dark Roomer, so if you ever need anything, or wish to talk, you are more than welcome here.
RIP Dorothy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why nasty? And who's being nasty here? I'm not I can assure you. It is one of two: Oli, or Tidgy. Or maybe both.


No, it's nasty in here when it's quiet, I like it being busy and chatting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good for you. Or rather, lucky you.


Oh, just remembered, I have a lesson at 4 O'clock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The bike was okay haha
> Just covered with grass.
> I got back on it after.
> 
> The tree has gone to good use!


Yeah, you can have some fun with that!


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's the bike that caused me all the bruises.


And the poor tree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's the bike that caused me all the bruises.
> View attachment 146031
> 
> And the poor tree
> View attachment 146032
> 
> View attachment 146033
> 
> View attachment 146034


I am terrified of motorbikes.
At least the tree can be useful now.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am terrified of motorbikes.
> At least the tree can be useful now.


Well my uncle rides so he bought me and my brother this bike to share when I was 8 or 9. 

I think in going to need a full sized one soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well my uncle rides so he bought me and my brother this bike to share when I was 8 or 9.
> 
> I think in going to need a full sized one soon.


Lots of the men ride this sort of bike around the little streets outside our medina.
It's quite funny.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning all!! I'm drinking coffee in a cold dark room, literally


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning all!! I'm drinking coffee in a cold dark room, literally


Sorry, been out in the garden with Tidgy.
Good, morning.
It's afternoon here, but I'm having another coffee, too.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, been out in the garden with Tidgy.
> Good, morning.
> It's afternoon here, but I'm having another coffee, too.


No worries...enjoy your day. I'm still drinking coffee. I need to get ready for a family party. But I'd much rather stay home....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> No worries...enjoy your day. I'm still drinking coffee. I need to get ready for a family party. But I'd much rather stay home....


ha ha!
I've just poured another also.
Got two hours teaching to do in twenty minutes time, but only a bit of grammar, nothing tricky. 
Hope you have fun at the party, it's sometimes fun once you get started.
Hopefully!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, was the bike okay, that's the main thing
> Poor tree.


Never mind it can still be home to lots of wildlife - and Spuds mum and her brother of course.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone

leaving Boston today and heading home. 
I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Lyn W

Hi there.
Have a safe journey, who's the man on the horse?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi there.
> Have a safe journey, who's the man on the horse?


Thanks Lyn 
That's Paul Revere


----------



## Lyn W

Ah - he was the bloke who warned about the British soldiers wasn't he? Can't remember the full story from my school American history - will have to google it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone
> View attachment 146044
> leaving Boston today and heading home.
> I hope everyone is doing well


Safe journey.
We have your armadillo and a stiff drink waiting for your return.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, Lyn.
Hi, Noel.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn.
> Hi, Noel.


Hi Adam Good Sunday?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where on a kiwi are it's nostrils ?


End of its beak


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam Good Sunday?


Yes, indeed, thanks.
You ?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, indeed, thanks.
> You ?


Yes thanks
Out on bike this a.m. bumper load of dandies for Lola.
Took my nephew out for lunch
Sorted out some of his paperwork.
A quiet but busy day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> End of its beak


Yes, indeed.
Most birds have nostrils at the top of the beak, near the face.
The reason ?
To keep them from getting blocked.
The primitive kiwi, which has an excellent sense of smell has its at the tip.
As they eat insects, grubs and and worms that they dig up from the soil, at night in New Zealand, you can often hear kiwis sneezing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, indeed.
> Most birds have nostrils at the top of the beak, near the face.
> The reason ?
> To keep them from getting blocked.
> The primitive kiwi, which has an excellent sense of smell has its at the tip.
> As they eat insects, grubs and and worms that they dig up from the soil, at night in New Zealand, you can often hear kiwis sneezing.


Aw bless them!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146049


Hi John
No prizes for guessing what you're watching this evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146049


Yeayyyyyyy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hurrah for Speckled Jim!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks
> Out on bike this a.m. bumper load of dandies for Lola.
> Took my nephew out for lunch
> Sorted out some of his paperwork.
> A quiet but busy day.


The bumper of your bike collects dandies ?
Splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> No prizes for guessing what you're watching this evening!


The Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The bumper of your bike collects dandies ?
> Splendid.


I don't do wheelies - I do weedies


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room ?


Not very observant of you Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't do wheelies - I do weedies


I do weedy pretty well, also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not very observant of you Adam!


Just comes over a bit lonely and desperate.


----------



## Lyn W

My last day of freedom tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My last day of freedom tomorrow


----------



## immiexxo

Hello hellooo
Anyone wanna chat because I am so bored and bedbound  x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Hello hellooo
> Anyone wanna chat because I am so bored and bedbound  x


Yes, I saw you were unwell today.
Did you watch any movies ?


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I saw you were unwell today.
> Did you watch any movies ?




No I just watched a few episodes of a tv series on netflix because I kept falling asleep haha
How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> No I just watched a few episodes of a tv series on netflix because I kept falling asleep haha
> How are you today?


Hot, happy and hungry.
But i can't be bothered to cook anything, so just snacking on peanuts.


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot, happy and hungry.
> But i can't be bothered to cook anything, so just snacking on peanuts.




Sounds like something I'd do haha! But my excuse is I'm a student!x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Sounds like something I'd do haha! But my excuse is I'm a student!x


I have always been a student, i'm not stopping now.
What are you studying, was it teaching or something?


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have always been a student, i'm not stopping now.
> What are you studying, was it teaching or something?



Haha don't blame you!
Yeah it's my final year so next September ill have my own class of children (uh ohhh)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Haha don't blame you!
> Yeah it's my final year so next September ill have my own class of children (uh ohhh)


I do teaching here, but only a little, and I don't do children, only teenagers upwards. 
You like teaching then ?
Preferred subject ?


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do teaching here, but only a little, and I don't do children, only teenagers upwards.
> You like teaching then ?
> Preferred subject ?




It's not too bad. My preferred subject is English. I'm hoping to teach older children/teens after a couple of years too. I was just scared haha


----------



## Lyn W

immiexxo said:


> Haha don't blame you!
> Yeah it's my final year so next September ill have my own class of children (uh ohhh)


Hopefully - Vacancies allowing!!
It's not too late to change your mind!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> It's not too bad. My preferred subject is English. I'm hoping to teach older children/teens after a couple of years too. I was just scared haha


I'm scared of younger kids!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully - Vacancies allowing!!
> It's not too late to change your mind!!


Is it difficult getting teaching jobs now ?


----------



## immiexxo

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully - Vacancies allowing!!
> It's not too late to change your mind!!



I already have a school to go straight into as they offered me a job during my teaching practise. No I know but I'm in a lot of debt because of university so I'm going to make the most out of what I paid an extortionate amount of money for!
Then ill go on to train to work with maybe college age. X


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> I already have a school to go straight into as they offered me a job during my teaching practise. No I know but I'm in a lot of debt because of university so I'm going to make the most out of what I paid an extortionate amount of money for!
> Then ill go on to train to work with maybe college age. X


Very wise.
By the way, Immie, Henry, the seagull abducted tortoise has turned up safe and well.
Love a happy ending!


----------



## immiexxo

Can someone help me?! I've had Percy for what, like a month, and I want another tortoise already!!!
I'm obsessed, I wanna buy a massive house and just be the crazy tortoise lady!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it difficult getting teaching jobs now ?


It depends on your subject really.
Shortage of maths and science.
There are few specifically qualified special needs teachers about now.
I don't think they do it as a main subject ,as I did, anymore but just modules.


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very wise.
> By the way, Immie, Henry, the seagull abducted tortoise has turned up safe and well.
> Love a happy ending!




Oh wow really? Was he in the garden or? What's the story?x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Can someone help me?! I've had Percy for what, like a month, and I want another tortoise already!!!
> I'm obsessed, I wanna buy a massive house and just be the crazy tortoise lady!


Plenty of those on the forum.
Men, too. 
I want one of every species (or two, or three).
But equally, I love giving all my attention to my darling Tidgy.


----------



## Lyn W

immiexxo said:


> Can someone help me?! I've had Percy for what, like a month, and I want another tortoise already!!!
> I'm obsessed, I wanna buy a massive house and just be the crazy tortoise lady!


Pairs aren't a good idea as one becomes dominant and bullies the other.
But if you've room for two separate enclosures and all the paraphernalia then go for it.
They are addictive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It depends on your subject really.
> Shortage of maths and science.
> There are few specifically qualified special needs teachers about now.
> I don't think they do it as a main subject ,as I did, anymore but just modules.


Modules?
Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Oh wow really? Was he in the garden or? What's the story?x


here.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/we-found-him.127229/


----------



## immiexxo

Lyn W said:


> Pairs aren't a good idea as one becomes dominant and bullies the other.
> But if you've room for two separate enclosures and all the paraphernalia then go for it.
> They are addictive.




I'll wait a few years. I just want loads lol


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> here.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/we-found-him.127229/




Ooh thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

immiexxo said:


> Oh wow really? Was he in the garden or? What's the story?x


The seagull returned him - said his pasty was stale.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The seagull returned him - said his pasty was stale.


Don't tell Immie that!
She may be _gull_ible.


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't tell Immie that!
> She may be _gull_ible.



Hahahaha oooh dear!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't tell Immie that!
> She may be _gull_ible.


Theres no need for all that huffin and puffin - I'm sure Immie knows I'm joking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Theres no need for all that huffin and puffin - I'm sure Immie knows I'm joking


Well, I hope she gives you the bird.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I hope she gives you the bird.


That would be rather aukward


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, you begannet.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you begannet.


...and one good tern deserves another


----------



## Lyn W

Did you hear about the ship carrying an illegal cargo of marijuana that was wrecked?
No tern was left unstoned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All this punning has shagged me out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All this punning has shagged me out.


I was wondering how to politely use that one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the ship carrying an illegal cargo of marijuana that was wrecked?
> No tern was left unstoned.


ha de ha.
Another one I'll borrow, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was wondering how to politely use that one!


wifey and I had several inappropriate suggestions. 
Then there is a dance, too.


----------



## Lyn W

I avoided it as didn't want the booby prize!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I wouldn't snipe at you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't snipe at you.


I was going to a-skua question but my minds gone blank


----------



## Lyn W

Phone!


----------



## Lyn W

A nice pair of boobies for anyone interested


----------



## meech008

Hello all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to a-skua question but my minds gone blank


I would drive away, but I've got no petrel.
(or car, actually).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A nice pair of boobies for anyone interested
> View attachment 146065


Posted similar on pretend chat once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all!


Evening, Michelle.
How's it going?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello all!


Hi Michelle good Sunday so far?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle.
> How's it going?





Lyn W said:


> Hi Michelle good Sunday so far?


It's going well! I've had a massage this morning and I'm feeling soooo good  buddy is doing much better today! How are you guys today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's going well! I've had a massage this morning and I'm feeling soooo good  buddy is doing much better today! How are you guys today?


Nice massage, Buddy better, good stuff.
That makes a good day even better.
I'm fine thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's going well! I've had a massage this morning and I'm feeling soooo good  buddy is doing much better today! How are you guys today?


All good, thanks
Glad to hear Buddy OK


----------



## Lyn W

I must leave you for a while.
Iron calling.
I thought it was the phone -
just burnt the right side of my face!
See you all later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must leave you for a while.
> Iron calling.
> I thought it was the phone -
> just burnt the right side of my face!
> See you all later!


Ow! 
I must press you to return asap.
Bye!!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I must leave you for a while.
> Iron calling.
> I thought it was the phone -
> just burnt the right side of my face!
> See you all later!


Sounds steamy! See you soon


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice massage, Buddy better, good stuff.
> That makes a good day even better.
> I'm fine thanks.


How's darling tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sounds steamy! See you soon


The ironing board me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How's darling tidgy?


Asleep now.
She's great, had a lot of time in the sun today, eaten a huge amount, long soak and happy stretching.
Beat me at chess again.
Earl have a good day, too ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Asleep now.
> She's great, had a lot of time in the sun today, eaten a huge amount, long soak and happy stretching.
> Beat me at chess again.
> Earl have a good day, too ?


Earl enjoyed a good stomp in the yard today. Ben did some work in the yard and set up the temporary pen we built to let him roam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Earl enjoyed a good stomp in the yard today. Ben did some work in the yard and set up the temporary pen we built to let him roam.


He'll like that!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll like that!


He did. He's still out there stomping around eating on some weeds. He's a happy camper now that the temperature has calmed down a bit lately


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He did. He's still out there stomping around eating on some weeds. He's a happy camper now that the temperature has calmed down a bit lately


It's still a bit hot for Tidgy here.
But next week, we should cool down a little. 
And maybe rain in a while.
All the weeds are dead.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Can I see outdoor enclosures that you guys have for your torts? I'm wanting to make one but I don't even know where to begin?!!? I always look at pictures and never get tired of seeing new ones. I have something to work with here and I know I will have to pull the plants all out and start clean here. But then what?? If I begin, I just want it to be done right and safely for my torts. It's about 26 feet long and I'd definitely widen this area. It's about 3 ft wide. What plants do you guys put in for Redfoots.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night COLD ROOMERS.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night COLD ROOMERS.


Good Night


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Can I see outdoor enclosures that you guys have for your torts? I'm wanting to make one but I don't even know where to begin?!!? I always look at pictures and never get tired of seeing new ones. I have something to work with here and I know I will have to pull the plants all out and start clean here. But then what?? If I begin, I just want it to be done right and safely for my torts. It's about 26 feet long and I'd definitely widen this area. It's about 3 ft wide. What plants do you guys put in for Redfoots.
> View attachment 146073
> View attachment 146075
> View attachment 146076
> View attachment 146077


We literally have several fences people use for rabbits strung together right now. Just until we get the stuff for his permanent enclosure done


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night COLD ROOMERS.


Night Gillian!


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good Night


How are you today cowboy?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The ironing board me.


That was some ironing session! I should have been sponsored for charity.
I usually keep up every Sunday but during the holidays I've let it slip and only ironed what I needed.
Back to reality this week!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That was some ironing session! I should have been sponsored for charity.
> I usually keep up every Sunday but during the holidays I've let it slip and only ironed what I needed.
> Back to reality this week!


When do you start back?


----------



## Lyn W

Tuesday 
It's a bank holiday in the UK tomorrow so few people in work.
The children aren't in until Weds.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Tuesday
> It's a bank holiday in the UK tomorrow so few people in work.
> The children aren't in until Weds.


That seemed like such a short break!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That seemed like such a short break!


It was 6 weeks but the time has flown by.
So many plans at the start of it - I made a list of things to do - not much crossed off!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> It was 6 weeks but the time has flown by.
> So many plans at the start of it - I made a list of things to do - not much crossed off!


Do you get much time off in the winter


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello...


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Do you get much time off in the winter


We will have a week's holiday at the end of October (half term).
Then 2 weeks for Christmas.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hello...


Hi welcome to the CDR.
Don't know where Adam is but he would tell you to take a seat on an armadillo and give you 3 points.
So I'll do it on his behalf,
What you up to?


----------



## Killerrookie

I've been here before. I'm laying on my bed thinking about things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Can I see outdoor enclosures that you guys have for your torts? I'm wanting to make one but I don't even know where to begin?!!? I always look at pictures and never get tired of seeing new ones. I have something to work with here and I know I will have to pull the plants all out and start clean here. But then what?? If I begin, I just want it to be done right and safely for my torts. It's about 26 fee long and I'd definitely widen this area. It's about 3 ft wide. What plants do you guys put in for Redfoots.
> View attachment 146073
> View attachment 146075
> View attachment 146076
> View attachment 146077


Pictures taking forever to load tonight, so i'll come back to you on yours.
My Tidgy's a Greek, of course, and doesn't actually have an outdoor enclosure as such.
She spends time with me on the terrace, which is tiled and silly hot, but she has her soaks in the shade there and sits under a running tap sometimes.
There's a room up there, that has my geological specimens in, that has a plant tub filled with water, that keeps the humidity at ridiculous levels as it has no windows. This is her hide. All very bed for her I know, but she loves it (not a good excuse.)
Mostly, though, she spends her time in the garden, which I must measure, but is long and thin and mostly dead grass, surrounded by bushes right now.
When it rains this becomes rich in dandelion, sow thistle, prickly lettuce and other yummies, but for now, I put down prickly pear pads for her. 
She can't escape and someone is with her for every minute anyway, she is NEVER left unattended outside. 
I'll try to get wifey to get some photos for you, but it's not really what you're looking for, I feel.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I've been here before. I'm laying on my bed thinking about things.


As good a place as any.
It used to be the only place I had peace and quiet to think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night COLD ROOMERS.


Night, Gillian .
It's COLD DARK ROOMERS, please.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> As good a place as any.
> It used to be the only place I had peace and quiet to think


So true. It's working out, walking, or laying in bed when I think about things in life. Not really depressed or sad anymore which is a plus for me. I'm more happy and excited in life. I haven't felt so happy in 5 years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good Night


I am the Good Knight.
Or the Good Nought, I can't remember which.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Can I see outdoor enclosures that you guys have for your torts? I'm wanting to make one but I don't even know where to begin?!!? I always look at pictures and never get tired of seeing new ones. I have something to work with here and I know I will have to pull the plants all out and start clean here. But then what?? If I begin, I just want it to be done right and safely for my torts. It's about 26 feet long and I'd definitely widen this area. It's about 3 ft wide. What plants do you guys put in for Redfoots.
> View attachment 146073
> View attachment 146075
> View attachment 146076
> View attachment 146077


Ed (Zeropilot), has Redfoots, we'll ask him next time he pops in.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> So true. It's working out, walking, or laying in bed when I think about things in life. Not really depressed or sad anymore which is a plus for me. I'm more happy and excited in life. I haven't felt so happy in 5 years.


That's great! Has something special happened to make you feel better?
Don't feel you have to answer that - I'm just pleased you feel so positive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That was some ironing session! I should have been sponsored for charity.
> I usually keep up every Sunday but during the holidays I've let it slip and only ironed what I needed.
> Back to reality this week!


I think I mentioned I do all the ironing.
The servants have no idea and wifey won't.
"sigh".
I don't mind i suppose.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> That's great! Has something special happened to make you feel better?
> Don't feel you have to answer that - I'm just pleased you feel so positive.


Well last week me and my ex broke up, but I found a new girl the next day out of the blue. She asked me for my number when leaving class and I gave her it. Next day I bought her a cup of coffee and we chatted outside school waiting for class to start. Yesterday she came over to my place and we chatted some more and she wanted to see my room so I showed her and then I kissed her when I closed the door because my room was messy haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Tuesday
> It's a bank holiday in the UK tomorrow so few people in work.
> The children aren't in until Weds.


I think it's really meanie, mean-mean starting back straight after the bank holiday.
Your holiday and the kids minus a day, is spoiled thinking you've got to go back straight after.
In my day we'd start on the Thursday if that happened, or the following week.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Well last week me and my ex broke up, but I found a new girl the next day out of the blue. She asked me for my number when leaving class and I gave her it. Next day I bought her a cup of coffee and we chatted outside school waiting for class to start. Yesterday she came over to my place and we chatted some more and she wanted to see my room so I showed her and then I kissed her when I closed the door because my room was messy haha.


Well you're a quick worker!
So I suppose you may be tidying your room a bit more often now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was 6 weeks but the time has flown by.
> So many plans at the start of it - I made a list of things to do - not much crossed off!


I agree with Meech, it's just flown by.
You've been so much fun, be sorry to have you around less in here.
The Cold Dark Room will be pun bereft.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello...


Hi, Austin, welcome back, been a while since you first visit.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Well you're a quick worker!
> So I suppose you may be tidying your room a bit more often now ?


No I still have a messy room because it's just gonna get dirty again. I'll just go to the guest room/sisters room instead haha.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's really meanie, mean-mean starting back straight after the bank holiday.
> Your holiday and the kids minus a day, is spoiled thinking you've got to go back straight after.
> In my day we'd start on the Thursday if that happened, or the following week.


I don't ever remember having a bank holiday the same week as terms starts although I'm sure it must have happened.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Austin, welcome back, been a while since you first visit.


Yeah it's been like...ummm... ages! Since I've been back on here or any of these threads.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> No I still have a messy room because it's just gonna get dirty again. I'll just go to the guest room/sisters room instead haha.


Good to have contingency plans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi welcome to the CDR.
> Don't know where Adam is but he would tell you to take a seat on an armadillo and give you 3 points.
> So I'll do it on his behalf,
> What you up to?


Heyyyyy!!!!!!!
He already got his three introductory points, now he's got double everybody else.
Oh, well, he'll need 'em.
Scores for August totalled up in 23 hours or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I've been here before. I'm laying on my bed thinking about things.


Wifey's in bed snoring about things.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree with Meech, it's just flown by.
> You've been so much fun, be sorry to have you around less in here.
> The Cold Dark Room will be pun bereft.


You won't get rid of me that easily.
I'll just have to be the evening shift - until the paperwork starts!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So true. It's working out, walking, or laying in bed when I think about things in life. Not really depressed or sad anymore which is a plus for me. I'm more happy and excited in life. I haven't felt so happy in 5 years.


Yehaaayyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's in bed snoring about things.


How's wifey?


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Good to have contingency plans.


I always have a future event planned out. Well sometimes aha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't ever remember having a bank holiday the same week as terms starts although I'm sure it must have happened.


Still seriously meanie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yeah it's been like...ummm... ages! Since I've been back on here or any of these threads.


I know


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!!!
> He already got his three introductory points, now he's got double everybody else.
> Oh, well, he'll need 'em.
> Scores for August totalled up in 23 hours or so.




It's been so long and it's good to see him so he deserves re-introductory points.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You won't get rid of me that easily.
> I'll just have to be the evening shift - until the paperwork starts!!


Oh, golly!
I remember all your lovely paperwork.
Post some here and I'll help you out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still seriously meanie.


I am thinking of ringing on Tuesday morning to say that I'm sorry but I'm stuck in France because of the ferry workers strike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> How's wifey?


Sadly, she's just been very sick, that's where I went for a couple of hours.
She's sleeping now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, she's just been very sick, that's where I went for a couple of hours.
> She's sleeping now.


Sorry to hear that hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's been so long and it's good to see him so he deserves re-introductory points.


[/QUOTE]
Fair enough, i'm very generous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am thinking of ringing on Tuesday morning to say that I'm sorry but I'm stuck in France because of the ferry workers strike.


Ferry nuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that hope she feels better soon.


Question of too much heat and too much rum, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I always have a future event planned out. Well sometimes aha.


You're far more organised than me, never plan too much ahead - I'm a last minute sort if person


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, she's just been very sick, that's where I went for a couple of hours.
> She's sleeping now.


Sleeping is always good.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ferry nuff.


I would have to make sure I go through the correct channels


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> You're far more organised than me, never plan too much ahead - I'm a last minute sort if person


Same last year and at the last minute I was like F it. So I didn't do it and ended up failing all my class and some how passed. Anyways I'm not making that mistake for a third time in a row. I turn everything a day early now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're far more organised than me, never plan too much ahead - I'm a last minute sort if person


I like to do things the minute after the last minute, myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Same last year and at the last minute I was like F it. So I didn't do it and ended up failing all my class and some how passed. Anyways I'm not making that mistake for a third time in a row. I turn everything a day early now.


That's great May as well do it all now while you're supposed to - its only a waste of precious time if you have to re take.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Sleeping is always good.


It's a waste of time.
I like sleeping, though I do usually 2 to 4 hours a night, but I wish i didn't have to.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like to do things the minute after the last minute, myself.


That works too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would have to make sure I go through the correct channels


But in a round aboat way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Same last year and at the last minute I was like F it. So I didn't do it and ended up failing all my class and some how passed. Anyways I'm not making that mistake for a third time in a row. I turn everything a day early now.


Don't take your exams a day early.
They'll get suspicious.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> That's great May as well do it all now while you're supposed to - its only a waste of precious time if you have to re take.


Yes indeed!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a waste of time.
> I like sleeping, though I do usually 2 to 4 hours a night, but I wish i didn't have to.


Your body needs sleep to rest and heal so its a necessity. I like a good sleep to hopefully shut out reality!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't take your exams a day early.
> They'll get suspicious.


They won't let me aha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Your body needs sleep to rest and heal so its a necessity. I like a good sleep to hopefully shut out reality!!


I like my reality and the unreality that is The Cold Dark Room.
I don't want to shut either out, not for a minute!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like my reality and the unreality that is The Cold Dark Room.
> I don't want to shut either out, not for a minute!


I much prefer unreality. I'm sure that will change as my commitments lessen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I much prefer unreality. I'm sure that will change as my commitments lessen.


I hope so.
Life's good if you let it be so.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so.
> Life's good if you let it be so.


It's not bad now really - just work gets in the way.
Anyway all this talk of sleep has made me sleepy.
So I'm off to escape to my Land of Nod.
Goodnight Adam and Austin and other visitors.
Enjoy the rest of your night/evening.
I'll see you tomorrow
Come back soon, Austin!


----------



## immiexxo

Oh noo is everyone sleeping?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But in a round aboat way.


I'd probably have to hanDover proof - like my ferry ticket or something.


----------



## Lyn W

immiexxo said:


> Oh noo is everyone sleeping?


Not yet there's a few still here but I'm off.
See you soon.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Not yet there's a few still here but I'm off.
> See you soon.


Night Lyn!


----------



## immiexxo

Lyn W said:


> Not yet there's a few still here but I'm off.
> See you soon.



Goodnight x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's not bad now really - just work gets in the way.
> Anyway all this talk of sleep has made me sleepy.
> So I'm off to escape to my Land of Nod.
> Goodnight Adam and Austin and other visitors.
> Enjoy the rest of your night/evening.
> I'll see you tomorrow
> Come back soon, Austin!


Night Lyn, thanks for the fun, as usual. 
Yes, @Killerrookie , come back soon or I'll set Gillian on you. 
See you tomorrow Lyn.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so.
> Life's good if you let it be so.



Did you see this?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TCI0P3I/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Oh noo is everyone sleeping?


Nope, some of the Brits will be going to bed now, but some of our American friends will still be about.


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, some of the Brits will be going to bed now, but some of our American friends will still be about.



I'm awake every hour and it's always quite quiet. Is this how it normally is or will people come out of hibernation when it's back to school time x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd probably have to hanDover proof - like my ferry ticket or something.


A positive Calaisdascope of suggestions spring to mind.


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A positive Calaisdascope of suggestions spring to mind.



Where did you find this?! You did not just think that up, no way! It's too good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Did you see this?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TCI0P3I/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Oh, yes, I will be buying it soon for sure, though i have a feeling it won't be up to the standard of the others, it's a must have for me.


----------



## meech008

How's wifey Adam? I saw she was quite ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> I'm awake every hour and it's always quite quiet. Is this how it normally is or will people come out of hibernation when it's back to school time x


It comes and goes, but this thread has been alive for only 46 days or so and has had 11,362 posts.
That's 247 a day or about 20 every hour.
That's pretty busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Where did you find this?! You did not just think that up, no way! It's too good!


Lyn, John and I and some of the others do a lot of punning.
Yes, i just made it up, as I do all of my puns, but not all of my jokes.
I used to do stand up.


----------



## immiexxo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, John and I and some of the others do a lot of punning.
> Yes, i just made it up, as I do all of my puns, but not all of my jokes.
> I used to do stand up.




That was very good. I almost feel like someone should give you some kind of award.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It comes and goes, but this thread has been alive for only 46 days or so and has had 11,362 posts.
> That's 247 a day or about 20 every hour.
> That's pretty busy.



I've contributed at least 19 of those posts.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night Lyn, thanks for the fun, as usual.
> Yes, @Killerrookie , come back soon or I'll set Gillian on you.
> See you tomorrow Lyn.


Chill Adam! I'm back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> That was very good. I almost feel like someone should give you some kind of award.


Why, thank you, Immie, though not everyone appreciates that kind of humour. 
My reward is My Cold Dark Room doing so well at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've contributed at least 19 of those posts.


An awful lot more than that, Cameron.
You're one of our most active members as the points will show in a day's time.
Moderator of the Cold Dark Room, lots of work, but not too much dodgy stuff, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Chill Adam! I'm back!


i'm always chilled.
It's freezing in The Cold Dark Room at this time of night.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm always chilled.
> It's freezing in The Cold Dark Room at this time of night.


Very funny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Very funny!


It makes a change from the 100° heat of Morocco.


----------



## Killerrookie

Mhmm haha. So what have you been up too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Mhmm haha. So what have you been up too?


Bit of teaching, bit of taxonomy, just went to Gibraltar for a few days.
This and that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi @AbdullaAli how are you ?
Long time, no see.


----------



## johnsonnboswell

Lost the quilts again? I suppose I'll have to put locator chips on them so you can find them in the dark. 

I'm in nose-to-grindstone mode for most of September. Then l'll be back with more quilts, fresh baked bread and real cheese. No need to tell you all to keep cool in the CDR


----------



## meech008

So today I learned that tonic water is good for muscle cramps! @Tidgy's Dad you could have added some to your vodka the other day


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi @AbdullaAli how are you ?
> Long time, no see.


Finally back from traveling. 
My legs hurt and I'm exhausted.
I might fall asleep in a few minutes, it's almost 6:00 am .
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnsonnboswell said:


> Lost the quilts again? I suppose I'll have to put locator chips on them so you can find them in the dark.
> 
> I'm in nose-to-grindstone mode for most of September. Then l'll be back with more quilts, fresh baked bread and real cheese. No need to tell you all to keep cool in the CDR


You keep cool, too.
And don't miss my birthday on the 22nd.
Be careful of your nose.
And try to pop in occasionally with quilts, locator chips, ordinary chips, freshly baked bread and especially the CHEESE
Points for that. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> So today I learned that tonic water is good for muscle cramps! @Tidgy's Dad you could have added some to your vodka the other day


Bleuch! 
I never mix spirits, not even ice.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!
> I never mix spirits, not even ice.


Well excuuuseeeeeeee me for trying to kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Finally back from traveling.
> My legs hurt and I'm exhausted.
> I might fall asleep in a few minutes, it's almost 6:00 am .
> How are you?


i'm very, very good and happy, thank you. 
Have you had a great time ?
You must tell us all about it and post piccies once you've recovered, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well excuuuseeeeeeee me for trying to kill two birds with one stone


And I don't kill bird with stones either!!! 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I don't kill bird with stones either!!!
> Thanks for the tip.


No problem  I haven't been on but sporadically lately and I miss it here! I don't want anyone to think I'm being rude or a snob.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No problem  I haven't been on but sporadically lately and I miss it here! I don't want anyone to think I'm being rude or a snob.


I doubt anyone will think that. 
People have busy spells and aren't on much or at all, and spells when they come and go, and spells they're on for ages at a time.
It's the nature of the beast.
Abdulla's been away for the summer, but hopefully will be on more now,johnsonnboswell's just going off for a month.
It's cool.
or Cold, in here.
Glad you miss it though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And even I miss a few days in a row now and the when i'm away.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I doubt anyone will think that.
> People have busy spells and aren't on much or at all, and spells when they come and go, and spells they're on for ages at a time.
> It's the nature of the beast.
> Abdulla's been away for the summer, but hopefully will be on more now,johnsonnboswell's just going off for a month.
> It's cool.
> or Cold, in here.
> Glad you miss it though!


Excellent. Who wouldn't miss it here? I guess I'm off to bed now. Day 4 at the new hospital tomorrow. Sleep well everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Excellent. Who wouldn't miss it here? I guess I'm off to bed now. Day 4 at the new hospital tomorrow. Sleep well everyone


You too, Michelle.
Good luck tomorrow at the far away place.
Thanks for being nice about The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the National Bird of England ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Room.
Night night, lovely denizens of The Cold Dark Room.
See you in a while, I'm off shopping in the morn. 
Last chance to score points this month.


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Penalties for wrong answers or ones I arbitrarily disagree with, bonus points for funny answers, 10 pts for a correct answer.
> What was the name of King Arthur's sword?


This thread reminds me of my dreams, it don't make sense. What was King Arthur's Nick name before he pulled the sword?


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the National Bird of England ?


It's blonde or brunette. I forget.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all. hope everyone had a good weekend
tad too much drink here but nevertheless off to work. 

our friends whom we were visiting on Saturday have a little girl of 4 ... on Sunday morning asked her dad if they could back with us too feed fido, bless  so jade and child had fun with fido... daddy an i got to play computer.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian .
> It's COLD DARK ROOMERS, please.


Good morning.

Alright SIR! My apologies for the mistake..


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning everyone at COLD *DARK *ROOM. Hope you're all well.

Notice, Big Boss, hat I have corrected my mistake.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Hello...


Hi there! Haven't heard from you for quite long. Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning Ed. Hope you are well.


----------



## spud's_mum

Out uniform shopping today 
I grew out of my others.

All u want to do is lie down an laze about but nope, being dragged to the shops  

What you guys up to today?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Out uniform shopping today
> I grew out of my others.
> 
> All u want to do is lie down an laze about but nope, being dragged to the shops
> 
> What you guys up to today?


Good morning. So far so good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The weather is far sunnier than reportred. And fewer overturned cars in the streets and less looting than I had imagined.......................


----------



## spud's_mum

Weather wet, rainy and grey here 
Days like this I normally spent on minecrft haha 

Or arguing with my brother about who's turn it is on the computer


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, John and I and some of the others do a lot of punning.
> Yes, i just made it up, as I do all of my puns, but not all of my jokes.
> I used to do stand up.


Well I'm glad you decided to sit down!
Morning all


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm glad you decided to sit down!
> Morning all


Good morning Lyn, hope you're well. How's Lola?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Finally back from traveling.
> My legs hurt and I'm exhausted.
> I might fall asleep in a few minutes, it's almost 6:00 am .
> How are you?


Welcome back Abdulla hope you had a fantastic summer


----------



## Lyn W

johnsonnboswell said:


> Lost the quilts again? I suppose I'll have to put locator chips on them so you can find them in the dark.
> 
> I'm in nose-to-grindstone mode for most of September. Then l'll be back with more quilts, fresh baked bread and real cheese. No need to tell you all to keep cool in the CDR


Don't work too hard and take care


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the National Bird of England ?


The Queen?


----------



## Lyn W

Anyfoot said:


> This thread reminds me of my dreams, it don't make sense. What was King Arthur's Nick name before he pulled the sword?


Arthur?


----------



## Anyfoot

Lyn W said:


> Arthur?


Ha-ha. Very funny. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning





Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning everyone at COLD *DARK *ROOM. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Notice, Big Boss, hat I have corrected my mistake.


Good morning Ed and Gillian.
My last day of freedom today!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Out uniform shopping today
> I grew out of my others.
> 
> All u want to do is lie down an laze about but nope, being dragged to the shops
> 
> What you guys up to today?


Is it your last day of freedom too, or do you get a few more days?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, yeah. School started here last Monday.
So sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather is far sunnier than reportred. And fewer overturned cars in the streets and less looting than I had imagined.......................


Did you suffer any damage Ed, hope not!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Did you suffer any damage Ed, hope not!


No. Just a wet yard and some local flooding.
The torts seemed to have liked it.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn, hope you're well. How's Lola?


Hi Gillian we are both well thanks.
Lola eating like a little horse.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Just a wet yard and some local flooding.


Glad it wasn't too bad for you - is Erika heading out over the sea now?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Is it your last day of freedom too, or do you get a few more days?


Today and tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Today and tomorrow


Never mind only 7 or 8 weeks to half term and if it goes as quickly as the last 6 it won't seem too bad.
Although I swear someone fast forwards the holidays (Adam admitted it was him once so we'll blame him)
if its any consolation very few of your teachers will be looking forward to going back either (unless they are mad!)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Glad it wasn't too bad for you - is Erika heading out over the sea now?


She kinda fell apart like a Chinese scooter once she hit land. There is no longer any cohesion. Just loose storms.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She kinda fell apart like a Chinese scooter once she hit land. There is no longer any cohesion. Just loose storms.


A big relief for everyone then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know. It still killed quite a few folks in the Islands.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know. It still killed quite a few folks in the Islands.


That's very sad I suppose they had the brunt of it. Nothing reported on our news.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Most of the little islands are very fragile. A lot of the buildings are not very substantual and because of de-forrestation, they are prone to mud slides, etc.
I think that in Dominica alone 24 where killed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most of the little islands are very fragile. A lot of the buildings are not very substantual and because of de-forrestation, they are prone to mud slides, etc.
> I think that in Dominica alone 24 where killed.


I'm glad I don't live in a place of extreme weather patterns.
Ours can be weird and is changing but nothing drastic.


----------



## spud's_mum

Got o go out in this


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Beautiful monday today  hope everyone is well. @Lyn W do you have any plans for your last day of freedom?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> This thread reminds me of my dreams, it don't make sense. What was King Arthur's Nick name before he pulled the sword?


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room, Craig.
Hope you had a nice breakfast and found a comfy armadillo.
The snow leopards prowling about today, but he only eats carrots, so don't be scared.
And have three points to begin, though it's a tad late this month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> This thread reminds me of my dreams, it don't make sense. What was King Arthur's Nick name before he pulled the sword?


Wart, but I expect someone beat me to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> It's blonde or brunette. I forget.


Points are also given for funny answers, not just correct ones.
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all. hope everyone had a good weekend
> tad too much drink here but nevertheless off to work.
> 
> our friends whom we were visiting on Saturday have a little girl of 4 ... on Sunday morning asked her dad if they could back with us too feed fido, bless  so jade and child had fun with fido... daddy an i got to play computer.


Sounds good except the bit about you having to work the Bank Holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Alright SIR! My apologies for the mistake..


Afternoon, Gillian.
You are, of course, forgiven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning everyone at COLD *DARK *ROOM. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Notice, Big Boss, hat I have corrected my mistake.


It's The Cold Dark Room, not COLD *DARK* ROOM. 
But now i'm being picky and naughty. 
Hope you and Oli are well, too.
Tidgy got up this morning, peeked out of her hide ans stared about for half an hour, walked out about a foot, did lots of staring around (probably sent a kiss to Oli) and then went back to bed where she still is.
Funny girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Out uniform shopping today
> I grew out of my others.
> 
> All u want to do is lie down an laze about but nope, being dragged to the shops
> 
> What you guys up to today?


I also went shopping today, but only in the souk, our local market and to the shops at the bottom of the road.
I like doing these little shopping trips.
Do you like your school uniform ?
I hated mine, except the tie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather is far sunnier than reportred. And fewer overturned cars in the streets and less looting than I had imagined.......................


Ha de ha,
Good to see you, Ed.
If you have time today, could you go back about 6 pages to post #11290, Stojanovski would like some advice on Redfoot outdoor enclosures and plants.
I know you're the man who can for this.
Ta in advance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm glad you decided to sit down!
> Morning all


Charming!
Afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also went shopping today, but only in the souk, our local market and to the shops at the bottom of the road.
> I like doing these little shopping trips.
> Do you like your school uniform ?
> I hated mine, except the tie.


I don't mind it in the winter. But in the summer it's unbearably hot. 

I hate the pe jogging bottoms though 
Thy are so uncomfortable and look horrid. Even when it's cold, I refuse to be seen in them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Never mind only 7 or 8 weeks to half term and if it goes as quickly as the last 6 it won't seem too bad.
> Although I swear someone fast forwards the holidays (Adam admitted it was him once so we'll blame him)
> if its any consolation very few of your teachers will be looking forward to going back either (unless they are mad!)


From past and recent experience, quite a lot of teachers are indeed bonkers.
Did I admit to the fast forwarding?
Well, it's probably true then.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's The Cold Dark Room, not COLD *DARK* ROOM.
> But now i'm being picky and naughty.
> Hope you and Oli are well, too.
> Tidgy got up this morning, peeked out of her hide ans stared about for half an hour, walked out about a foot, did lots of staring around (probably sent a kiss to Oli) and then went back to bed where she still is.
> Funny girl.


I insist on Cold *DARK *Room.?Bosses can really be mean and picky, can't they, Sir?

Regards to Wifey and a kiss (just one, notice), Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> You are, of course, forgiven.


Thank you, Big Boss.Now there's another mistake for me to correct: I just said how mean and picky bosses can be! Sorry Sir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 146146
> 
> Got o go out in this


Horrible, typical English Bank Holiday weather.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Ed and Gillian.
> My last day of freedom today!!


Good afternoon Lyn. 

Ready? Take advantage of this day 31/08/2015 and enjoy it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Beautiful monday today  hope everyone is well. @Lyn W do you have any plans for your last day of freedom?


Good morning, Michelle!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Michelle!


How are you? Did you enjoy your shopping?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't mind it in the winter. But in the summer it's unbearably hot.
> 
> I hate the pe jogging bottoms though
> Thy are so uncomfortable and look horrid. Even when it's cold, I refuse to be seen in them.


We always had to run in shorts, blinking freezing.
Including through an icy river in cross country.
Horrible. But bizarrely fun at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I insist on Cold *DARK *Room.?Bosses can really be mean and picky, can't they, Sir?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a kiss (just one, notice), Tidgy from Oli.


Ok, ok, but it's harder to type.
Your choice. 
My team, Leeds Utd finally won on Saturday after 4 draws in a row.
Still, at least we haven't lost yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you? Did you enjoy your shopping?


Yes, I love local shopping, so friendly and cheap.
It's the supermarkets and the modern town shops that I hate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha,
> Good to see you, Ed.
> If you have time today, could you go back about 6 pages to post #11290, Stojanovski would like some advice on Redfoot outdoor enclosures and plants.
> I know you're the man who can for this.
> Ta in advance.


Ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ok


Thank you.


----------



## johnandjade

not good, one of my work mate got attacked on Saturday , 3guys jumped him, stabbed him and stole his watch and his football top?! some nice people in the world eh


----------



## ZEROPILOT

stojanovski92113 said:


> Can I see outdoor enclosures that you guys have for your torts? I'm wanting to make one but I don't even know where to begin?!!? I always look at pictures and never get tired of seeing new ones. I have something to work with here and I know I will have to pull the plants all out and start clean here. But then what?? If I begin, I just want it to be done right and safely for my torts. It's about 26 feet long and I'd definitely widen this area. It's about 3 ft wide. What plants do you guys put in for Redfoots.
> View attachment 146073
> View attachment 146075
> View attachment 146076
> View attachment 146077


Since Redfoot don't dig you have easy options.
All three of my pens are basically made the same way. It's strong cheap and easily modified or made larger.
I use 4' steel fence pickets hammered into the ground 12" and then attach treated fence pickets with deck screws.
I suggest four pickets high with the bottom one flush with the ground. I've also made them 3 pickets high.
Higher walls and doors, roofs are also easy to ad.
I also use Spider plants and Bermuda grass. Tough to eat and offer hiding spots and shade.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> not good, one of my work mate got attacked on Saturday , 3guys jumped him, stabbed him and stole his watch and his football top?! some nice people in the world eh


I have a concealed carry permit and have a handgun everywhere I go.
The whole world is turning to crap.
Will he be ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not good, one of my work mate got attacked on Saturday , 3guys jumped him, stabbed him and stole his watch and his football top?! some nice people in the world eh


Crikey, that's horrid.
Is he gonna be okay ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, ok, but it's harder to type.
> Your choice.
> My team, Leeds Utd finally won on Saturday after 4 draws in a row.
> Still, at least we haven't lost yet.


I enjoy typing and type quite fast.

Who did Leeds United play, and what was the result? 1-0? Nothing! (Only joking Boss, ok?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Can I see outdoor enclosures that you guys have for your torts? I'm wanting to make one but I don't even know where to begin?!!? I always look at pictures and never get tired of seeing new ones. I have something to work with here and I know I will have to pull the plants all out and start clean here. But then what?? If I begin, I just want it to be done right and safely for my torts. It's about 26 feet long and I'd definitely widen this area. It's about 3 ft wide. What plants do you guys put in for Redfoots.
> View attachment 146073
> View attachment 146075
> View attachment 146076
> View attachment 146077


Finally loaded your pictures.
Lovely garden, any tortoise would be happy there.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a concealed carry permit and have a handgun everywhere I go.
> The whole world is turning to crap.
> Will he be ok?




yeah, i think so. he doesn't have his phone so it just info getting passed on just now. bad times


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points are also given for funny answers, not just correct ones.
> Points!


You're not giving me any points Boss, why?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe if they go the wood and lattice route, it can be painted to look like proper lawn decorations.
Mine is unfinished as no one ever sees my back yard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Since Redfoot don't dig you have easy options.
> All three of my pens are basically made the same way. It's strong cheap and easily modified or made larger.
> I use 4' steel fence pickets hammered into the ground 12" and then attach treated fence pickets with deck screws.
> I suggest four pickets high with the bottom one flush with the ground. I've also made them 3 pickets high.
> Higher walls and doors, roofs are also easy to ad.
> I also use Spider plants and Bermuda grass. Tough to eat and offer hiding spots and shade.


Thanks, Ed.
You're a star.


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wart, but I expect someone beat me to it.


Correctamongo.


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room, Craig.
> Hope you had a nice breakfast and found a comfy armadillo.
> The snow leopards prowling about today, but he only eats carrots, so don't be scared.
> And have three points to begin, though it's a tad late this month.


My breakfast this morning. Not a full Monty. We had no bacon. So mushroom omelette instead.


----------



## Anyfoot

I want to know what other nations have for breakfast, with photos please, so I can copy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had a block of Swiss cheese and a quart of V8 juice. True story


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I enjoy typing and type quite fast.
> 
> Who did Leeds United play, and what was the result? 1-0? Nothing! (Only joking Boss, ok?)


We won 1-2 at mighty Derby County, the first time we've beaten them at their place for 13 years.


----------



## Anyfoot

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a block of Swiss cheese and a quart of V8 juice. True story


What's V8 juice?


----------



## Anyfoot

Anyfoot said:


> What's V8 juice?


D
Found it. Yeah, think we have that, but I never get it because of kids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You're not giving me any points Boss, why?


You have 813 points so far this month, Gillian, you're doing pretty well.
But - 1 for asking, cos I'm mean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Correctamongo.


Hurrah, How many points do I get ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> My breakfast this morning. Not a full Monty. We had no bacon. So mushroom omelette instead.
> View attachment 146155


Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
Just spent a few days in Gibraltar.
First time noshing full English for years, nothing like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> I want to know what other nations have for breakfast, with photos please, so I can copy.


Olives, French baguette, cakes, fried eggs, doughnuts, cheese triangles, apricot jam, sweet tea (no milk) is traditional here.
No photos because bleuchhhh!!!!! 
We not like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a block of Swiss cheese and a quart of V8 juice. True story


Sounds absolutely super, though I'd have coffee rather than juice. 
Cheese is good any time of day. 
Wifey had Camembert for breakfast today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is the life expectancy any longer there? There seems to be no processed garbage on the menu.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is the life expectancy any longer there? There seems to be no processed garbage on the menu.


They have far too much sugar or salt in everything, so no.
Life expectancy about 70 for men, 74 for women. 
But it's risen by 6 years in the last 6 years, so getting better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have 813 points so far this month, Gillian, you're doing pretty well.
> But - 1 for asking, cos I'm mean.


Oh come on Boss, I apologize: SORRY! That should make my points ONE more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on Boss, I apologize: SORRY! That should make my points ONE more.


Ok, and have two more points.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day, everyone.


Nice to see you Ed.
Catch you later.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, and have two more points.


Oh that is so sweeeeeeet of you Sir. Here, I should get many more points.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day, everyone.


Thank you Ed, same to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh that is so sweeeeeeet of you Sir. Here, I should get many more points.


Some, yep.


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Since Redfoot don't dig you have easy options.
> All three of my pens are basically made the same way. It's strong cheap and easily modified or made larger.
> I use 4' steel fence pickets hammered into the ground 12" and then attach treated fence pickets with deck screws.
> I suggest four pickets high with the bottom one flush with the ground. I've also made them 3 pickets high.
> Higher walls and doors, roofs are also easy to ad.
> I also use Spider plants and Bermuda grass. Tough to eat and offer hiding spots and shade.


Thank you for your feedback, it's much appreciated


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a concealed carry permit and have a handgun everywhere I go.
> The whole world is turning to crap.
> Will he be ok?


I also have a CPL. These days there are too many unsure situations. People do a lot of crazy things for something so little or will take your life for no reason :-(


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> yeah, i think so. he doesn't have his phone so it just info getting passed on just now. bad times


I'm sorry


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finally loaded your pictures.
> Lovely garden, any tortoise would be happy there.


I'm sure they will be happy alright. I need to do some investigating about plants that are safe for Redfoots. I think I found a great website on safe plants for them. Since summer is ending soon I hope to find some cheaper plants as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm sure they will be happy alright. I need to do some investigating about plants that are safe for Redfoots. I think I found a great website on safe plants for them. Since summer is ending soon I hope to find some cheaper plants as well


Don't forget The Tortoise Table, though they are a bit over cautious.
I like spider plants, too and prickly pear, but I don't have Redfoots


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a block of Swiss cheese and a quart of V8 juice. True story


!!!! OH my, that sounds soooo awful!!! I literally gagged !! I can only drink coffee in the am. It's hard to eat in the am for me I get nauseous. But after I drink coffee it's lunch time and I'm starving


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget The Tortoise Table, though they are a bit over cautious.
> I like spider plants, too and prickly pear, but I don't have Redfoots


I have a spider plant, I killed it  I have 2 snake plants and rose of Sharon trees that are growing all over the place that I can move around. But I need plants and flowered that will survive all year long in our cold temps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> !!!! OH my, that sounds soooo awful!!! I literally gagged !! I can only drink coffee in the am. It's hard to eat in the am for me I get nauseous. But after I drink coffee it's lunch time and I'm starving


Big breakfast, no lunch, light dinner and big late supper for me.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Olives, French baguette, cakes, fried eggs, doughnuts, cheese triangles, apricot jam, sweet tea (no milk) is traditional here.
> No photos because bleuchhhh!!!!!
> We not like.


Cheese triangles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have a spider plant, I killed it  I have 2 snake plants and rose of Sharon trees that are growing all over the place that I can move around. But I need plants and flowered that will survive all year long in our cold temps


How did you kill a spider Plant ?????
I thought they were indestructible!!
Since I left the Uk,(and Poland) i know nothing about cold climes.
ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Cheese triangles?


Do you get them there ?





Most of them are horrid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Cheese triangles?


I went to an hotel here in Morocco once.
After dinner I asked if they had a cheese board.
"Yes, of course", said the waiter proudly and brought it out.
It consisted of a poor Edam and





Hmmmm.....


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> not good, one of my work mate got attacked on Saturday , 3guys jumped him, stabbed him and stole his watch and his football top?! some nice people in the world eh


Terrible news! Do you know where he was stabbed? Best of thoughts and good wishes for your friend.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went to an hotel here in Morocco once.
> After dinner I asked if they had a cheese board.
> "Yes, of course", said the waiter proudly and brought it out.
> It consisted of a poor Edam and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....


We do have the laughing cow cheese here! I actually kind of like them when I have a taste for them. I'd much rather eat cheese curds though


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How did you kill a spider Plant ?????
> I thought they were indestructible!!
> Since I left the Uk,(and Poland) i know nothing about cold climes.
> ha de ha.


Well...apparently I just didn't water it enough . I don't have a green thumb.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We do have the laughing cow cheese here! I actually kind of like them when I have a taste for them. I'd much rather eat cheese curds though


Cheese curds are good, but those triangles are only good for stuffing children full of calcium in my opinion. 
I went to an area of south Tunisia once, where every market stall sold ' La Vache Qui Rit" ( Laughing Cow), butchers, fruiterers, shoe shops, everything.
It was said that a ship had sunk off Sousse and everyone had pillaged it's cargo of cheese triangles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We do have the laughing cow cheese here! I actually kind of like them when I have a taste for them. I'd much rather eat cheese curds though


Also, here in Morocco, you can go to your local shop and buy just one cheese triangle (or indeed one egg, 1 cigarette, etc.).
Or you can ask for a sandwich, and the guy will rip open a round bread and smear in a couple of the triangles for you, often with his finger!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also, here in Morocco, you can go to your local shop and buy just one cheese triangle (or indeed one egg, 1 cigarette, etc.).
> Or you can ask for a sandwich, and the guy will rip open a round bread and smear in a couple of the triangles for you, often with his finger!


Oh wow! That would be cool to buy singles of things. I enjoy the triangles but I'd rather have brie to spread. You can only get decent cheese curds from certain states over in the US and they're so far from me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh wow! That would be cool to buy singles of things. I enjoy the triangles but I'd rather have brie to spread. You can only get decent cheese curds from certain states over in the US and they're so far from me!


Brie is worth some points!


----------



## Anyfoot

Over here there is only one cheese spread for me, other manufacturers have come and gone, none can compete. Dairylea, either in small tubs or triangles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Over here there is only one cheese spread for me, other manufacturers have come and gone, none can compete. Dairylea, either in small tubs or triangles.
> View attachment 146161


Hmmmm.


----------



## Anyfoot

johnandjade said:


> not good, one of my work mate got attacked on Saturday , 3guys jumped him, stabbed him and stole his watch and his football top?! some nice people in the world eh


That's sh*t man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> That's sh*t man.


Blunt, but true.


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blunt, but true.


A man of few words, thats me.


----------



## Anyfoot

Anyfoot said:


> A man of few words, thats me.


Ok, bone idle then


----------



## Anyfoot

Right, I'm off to play scrabble with my 10yr old daughter. See if I can win this time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Ok, bone idle then


I have that opposite malady known as verbal diarrhoea.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Beautiful monday today  hope everyone is well. @Lyn W do you have any plans for your last day of freedom?


Hi Meech nothing special - been shopping, collected a mountain of dandies fro Lola who's demolishing it at the mo and its my BiL's birthday so maybe out for a meal later but not sure yet. I still can't believe I'm in work tomorrow - I think I'm in denial!
I'm going to have to go back to being organised now my leisurely mornings are all gone.
Hope all Ok with you


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming!
> Afternoon, Lyn.


Afternon Adam, hope you are well and that Wifey is feeling better today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech nothing special - been shopping, collected a mountain of dandies fro Lola who's demolishing it at the mo and its my BiL's birthday so maybe out for a meal later but not sure yet. I still can't believe I'm in work tomorrow - I think I'm in denial!
> I'm going to have to go back to being organised now my leisurely mornings are all gone.
> Hope all Ok with you


Don't be silly.
Denials in Egypt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternon Adam, hope you are well and that Wifey is feeling better today


Hi, Lyn.
Yes, she's fine this afternoon, after a massive lie in.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't mind it in the winter. But in the summer it's unbearably hot.
> 
> I hate the pe jogging bottoms though
> Thy are so uncomfortable and look horrid. Even when it's cold, I refuse to be seen in them.


When I was in school if we forgot our PE kit we had to do games in our gym knickers, big navy things - people rarely forgot their kit though! So count yourself lucky you've at least got joggers!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Horrible, typical English Bank Holiday weather.


Its not bad here - by which I mean its not raining - yet!


----------



## stojanovski92113

I hope everyone has a great day as well, I'm off to do errands before work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When I was in school if we forgot our PE kit we had to do games in our gym knickers, big navy things - people rarely forgot their kit though! So count yourself lucky you've at least got joggers!!


My PE master would make you run without any pants if you forgot your shorts.
He was perfectly fair about it though and would do the same if he forgot his shorts.
He forgot them quite often, too.
One day his house burnt down.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My PE master would make you run without any pants if you forgot your shorts.
> He was perfectly fair about it though and would do the same if he forgot his shorts.
> He forgot them quite often, too.
> One day his house burnt down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When I was in school if we forgot our PE kit we had to do games in our gym knickers, big navy things - people rarely forgot their kit though! So count yourself lucky you've at least got joggers!!


Oh, I remember those navy blue girl's knickers so well !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not good, one of my work mate got attacked on Saturday , 3guys jumped him, stabbed him and stole his watch and his football top?! some nice people in the world eh


Sorry about your mate John hope he's Ok and they get the scum who did it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I hope everyone has a great day as well, I'm off to do errands before work.


Have a great day yourself.
catch you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Anyfoot said:


> I want to know what other nations have for breakfast, with photos please, so I can copy.


In Wales we tuck into bara lawr (laverbread) the local seaweed delicacy.
When I say 'we' I don't actually mean 'me'
I prefer toast with a smiley face on it




......................laughabread!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I remember those navy blue girl's knickers so well !


I think unsold stock went on to became the first hang gliders and were also used for camping.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My PE master would make you run without any pants if you forgot your shorts.
> He was perfectly fair about it though and would do the same if he forgot his shorts.
> He forgot them quite often, too.


I think that would be a sackable if not custodial offence today!!


----------



## Lyn W

Anyfoot said:


> Right, I'm off to play scrabble with my 10yr old daughter. See if I can win this time


I used to love playing scrabble with my dad - he always won!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I used to love playing scrabble with my dad - he always won!


Did you ever wonder if he had a huge vocabulary or if he made up words and hoped you wouldn't ask?
My sister, who is a fool always tried to cheat.


----------



## Anyfoot

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you ever wonder if he had a huge vocabulary or if he made up words and hoped you wouldn't ask?
> My sister, who is a fool always tried to cheat.


That's funny. I'm that dad who makes the words up. We just finished, and my word "bisto" was void.  . what's that all about, everybody has "bisto gravy" on Sunday dinner.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyfoot said:


> That's funny. I'm that dad who makes the words up. We just finished, and my word "bisto" was void.  . what's that all about, everybody has "bisto gravy" on Sunday dinner.


See? I could just make some crap up and say that it is American English....


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Terrible news! Do you know where he was stabbed? Best of thoughts and good wishes for your friend.




thankfully it was his bottom, can't believe they literally took the shirt off his back


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you ever wonder if he had a huge vocabulary or if he made up words and hoped you wouldn't ask?
> My sister, who is a fool always tried to cheat.


My Dad was very clever he always spotted opportunities for double and triple scores. Unlike me who just wanted to get rid of letters!


----------



## johnandjade

mondays! grr  been a bit ruff today, sad news to start the day... 2 guys down in work... boss man in all day, and to top it off... need to work late! happy days lol.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thankfully it was his bottom, can't believe they literally took the shirt off his back


There is such low life in the world these days!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mondays! grr  been a bit ruff today, sad news to start the day... 2 guys down in work... boss man in all day, and to top it off... need to work late! happy days lol.


As the song says 'Things can only get better' - hopefully!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> See? I could just make some crap up and say that it is American English....


A cross Atlantic match would make for some interesting arguments over spellings!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just opened up a can of worms here at work. I called out another foreman from the bus garage on some unsanitary bathroom practices.
There will likely be a big meeting now. I'm not too concerned, I'm 100% in the right....And i'm officially retired, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Anyfoot said:


> That's funny. I'm that dad who makes the words up. We just finished, and my word "bisto" was void.  . what's that all about, everybody has "bisto gravy" on Sunday dinner.


Ah proper noun..........Brand name - don't think they are allowed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just opened up a can of worms here at work. I called out another foreman from the bus garage on some unsanitary bathroom practices.
> There will likely be a big meeting now. I'm not too concerned, I'm 100% in the right....And i'm officially retired, too.


Really? No more work or do you have to work to a certain date?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the National Bird of England ?


The Duchess of Cambridge?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I remember those navy blue girl's knickers so well !


How many navy blue girls did you know?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm on something called deferred retirement. It places some money aside for five years based on my five highest earning years and gives me a big payday at the end of the five years. I still have three to go, but, frankly, I could leave today.
I'll have to see how this issue goes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the National Bird of England ?


The Robin was voted to be the National Bird of the UK - don't know if England has its own too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm on something called deferred retirement. It places some money aside for five years based on my five highest earning years and gives me a big payday at the end of the five years. I still have three to go, but, frankly, I could leave today.
> I'll have to see how this issue goes.


I remember you saying now you mention it. I just thought your time was already up .


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> As the song says 'Things can only get better' - hopefully!!!




or in the uk, can only get wetter!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> or in the uk, can only get wetter!


Definitely the case this summer!


----------



## johnandjade

finally the day is over! tomorrow is going to be worse lol, September is our busy time... i think its about 60 odd cars due out, so far just tomorrow... lots of lovely 12hr shifts ahead


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Haven't heard from you for quite long. Hope all is well.


Yeah I haven't been on for a while. I'm back tho and happier than ever.


----------



## johnandjade

fed and off to bed. hope your all have a better mornooning than me . new day tomorrow, i'm gonna kick its but!! be safe everyone, wont see you all tomorrow


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Yeah I haven't been on for a while. I'm back tho and happier than ever.


Good, glad to hear that.


----------



## spud's_mum

Getting closer to my last day of freedom


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Getting closer to my last day of freedom


Good evening. So it's not only Lyn, even you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some, yep.


Good evening Sir. Hope you are all well.

So, how many points do I get?


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. So it's not only Lyn, even you?


My last day is tomorrow but I have a lot to do. 

I need to clean cheddar out, dump a load of water in spuds choco choir and my friend wants me to come out.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some, yep.


Good evening Sir. Hope you are all well.

So, how many points?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> My last day is tomorrow but I have a lot to do.
> 
> I need to clean cheddar out, dump a load of water in spuds choco choir and my friend wants me to come out.


Take advantage of it, and enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening Cold Dark Roomers.

(Notice Boss: I have typed it like *you *want, so give me some points, please).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Right, I'm off to play scrabble with my 10yr old daughter. See if I can win this time


Tidgy beat me again the other day with the word "dxgfhzur".
I was too unsure to challenge her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> In Wales we tuck into bara lawr (laverbread) the local seaweed delicacy.
> When I say 'we' I don't actually mean 'me'
> I prefer toast with a smiley face on it
> View attachment 146168
> 
> 
> 
> ......................laughabread!


I like bara brith, the fruitcake made with cold tea.


----------



## Killerrookie

I like pumpkin and chocolate pie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mondays! grr  been a bit ruff today, sad news to start the day... 2 guys down in work... boss man in all day, and to top it off... need to work late! happy days lol.


And Bank Holiday.
How lovely.


----------



## Killerrookie

I always think pies are way more delicious than cake by far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just opened up a can of worms here at work. I called out another foreman from the bus garage on some unsanitary bathroom practices.
> There will likely be a big meeting now. I'm not too concerned, I'm 100% in the right....And i'm officially retired, too.


I don't think i'll ask what he was doing!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah proper noun..........Brand name - don't think they are allowed.


Can be used as slang when something that smells nice wafts by, as in "Ahhh.....Bisto!!" but still not allowable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge?


Ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How many navy blue girls did you know?


Not many.
It should be girls' navy blue knickers, of course.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> finally the day is over! tomorrow is going to be worse lol, September is our busy time... i think its about 60 odd cars due out, so far just tomorrow... lots of lovely 12hr shifts ahead


That will keep you out of trouble.......maybe?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fed and off to bed. hope your all have a better mornooning than me . new day tomorrow, i'm gonna kick its but!! be safe everyone, wont see you all tomorrow


Night John and you take care, I won't be here till evening either - unless I can come up with a cunning plan
- but its unlikely


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Yeah I haven't been on for a while. I'm back tho and happier than ever.


Hi Austin


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like bara brith, the fruitcake made with cold tea.


Me too - with loads of butter!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I like pumpkin and chocolate pie.


Never tried that in fact don't think I've evert tried pumpkin - just carved them out at hallowe'en


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The Robin was voted to be the National Bird of the UK - don't know if England has its own too.


Correct, and only a month or two ago.
Before that England did not have a national bird. 
I said England , because although it was a vote for the UK, Wales already had the red kite, voted for in 2007 as it's.
The Scots meanwhile are campaigning to have the golden eagle named as theirs. 
Many women in the UK voted for thrush and many men for a male chicken.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not many.
> It should be girls' navy blue knickers, of course.


Couldn't resist pulling you up on that,
but I think it's about time we dropped the subject now!
The evening drawers on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally the day is over! tomorrow is going to be worse lol, September is our busy time... i think its about 60 odd cars due out, so far just tomorrow... lots of lovely 12hr shifts ahead


Why September ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fed and off to bed. hope your all have a better mornooning than me . new day tomorrow, i'm gonna kick its but!! be safe everyone, wont see you all tomorrow


Night, mate.
Hope tomorrow is a better one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct, and only a month or two ago.
> Before that England did not have a national bird.
> I said England , because although it was a vote for the UK, Wales already had the red kite, voted for in 2007 as it's.
> The Scots meanwhile are campaigning to have the golden eagle named as theirs.
> Many women in the UK voted for thrush and many men for a male chicken.


I was on a mountain in the Brecon Beacons a few years ago with a class and a Red Kite flew quite low over us.
I said to a boy near me, 'Look Jimmy! There's a red kite!'
To which he replied, 'Oh yeah - who's holding its string, Miss?'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why September ?


New Sept plates.
They do them in March and Sept now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir. Hope you are all well.
> 
> So, how many points do I get?


Evening, Gillian.
- 1 for asking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> - 1 for asking.


Hi Sir. Only ONE!? Wow, bosses can be so.......mean, can't they, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Cold Dark Roomers.
> 
> (Notice Boss: I have typed it like *you *want, so give me some points, please).


- 1 for desperation


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sir. Only ONE!? Wow, bosses can be so.......mean, can't they, Adam?


............and to add insult to injury I think its a minus 1 Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My last day is tomorrow but I have a lot to do.
> 
> I need to clean cheddar out, dump a load of water in spuds choco choir and my friend wants me to come out.


But are you looking forward to seeing your friends again ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I like pumpkin and chocolate pie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night John and you take care, I won't be here till evening either - unless I can come up with a cunning plan
> - but its unlikely


What about the ferry strike?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too - with loads of butter!


Yeah, salty butter!!!
Yuuuuummmmmyyyyy!!!!!!
My gran did bara brith wonderfully.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, salty butter!!!
> Yuuuuummmmmyyyyy!!!!!!
> My gran did bara brith wonderfully.


.......and Welsh cakes My mum had an iron bake stone and they were fantastic!
We used to pinch them hot off the stove.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Couldn't resist pulling you up on that,
> but I think it's about time we dropped the subject now!
> The evening drawers on!


All this talk of girls' knickers has got me pantling.
I'll just slip into something more comfortable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> New Sept plates.
> They do them in March and Sept now


Oh, of course.
Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 1 for desperation


Too bad,another -1....why?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All this talk of girls' knickers has got me pantling.
> I'll just slip into something more comfortable.


Well be brief, I haven't got all night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sir. Only ONE!? Wow, bosses can be so.......mean, can't they, Adam?


Yep, meaner, as Lyn rightly surmised it's minus 1, but if you think ONLY ONE, I can make it minus 2 ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about the ferry strike?


I had a sinking feeling I'd get caught out with that.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> ............and to add insult to injury I think its a minus 1 Gillian!


Good evening Lyn.

It seems that even......*teachers *can be mean and picky, not only bosses.

(Joking, ok)?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad,another -1....why?


Just kidding.
But minus 1 for asking.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well be brief, I haven't got all night.


Good night and sweet dreams even if you've been a mean teacher today.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> It seems that even......*teachers *can be mean and picky, not only bosses.
> 
> (Joking, ok)?


Wasn't sure you'd seen the minus sign. But oh yes! Some teachers are the worst for being mean and picky. Not me of course


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, meaner, as Lyn rightly surmised it's minus 1, but if you think ONLY ONE, I can make it minus 2 ?


What a punishment!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams even if you've been a mean teacher today.


Not mean today but when I have to get up early in the morning I will be very mean and moody!!
Good night Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well be brief, I haven't got all night.


In shorts, I haven't got time either.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In shorts, I haven't got time either.


Well thing uth a thong inthead then.
(I'll just pop my teeth back in)
I'd play guitar for you but I've broken my G string


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Wasn't sure you'd seen the minus sign. But oh yes! Some teachers are the worst for being mean and picky. Not me of course


Oh yes I did see that MINUS sign.Don't forget; *mathematics *was my favourite subject.

I agree: teachers too can be extremely picky, and if a teacher picks on a student, well......he/she is in for real trouble. Glad to hear you are not one of those teachers, Lyn.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not mean today but when I have to get up early in the morning I will be very mean - moody!!
> Good night Gillian


Sorry, I misunderstood you. I've apologized so please do not be mean to me, ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well thing uth a thong inthead then.
> (I'll just pop my teeth back in)
> I'd play guitar for you but I've broken my G string


That was rather undiesirable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood you. I've apologized so please do not be mean to me, ok?


I'll give you some points to cheer you up.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That was rather undiesirable.


Yes I made a smalls mistake and it snapped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I made a smalls mistake and it snapped.


Lie in the Stephen King book "The Tommy Knickers" ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll give you some points to cheer you up.


I won't cheer up until I know HOW MANY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I won't cheer up until I know HOW MANY.


Not telling.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not telling.


In that case I am NOT NOT NOT going to cheer up till you tell me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case I am NOT NOT NOT going to cheer up till you tell me.


Now I'm miserable as well.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I'm miserable as well.



At least you have company


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> At least you have company


Lots of miserable jellyfish.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I'm miserable as well.


Oh no, I do not want a miserable boss. Cheer up SIR!


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> At least you have company


Our boss does not seem to appreciate that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no, I do not want a miserable boss. Cheer up SIR!


Oh, ok then.


----------



## Gillian M

Enough for today. Am exhausted and am going to bed, so good night and sweet dreams all, especially....our BIG BOSS!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lie in the Stephen King book "The Tommy Knickers" ?


You're a real cami dian aren't you?
But I suppose you must get your cheap frills somewhere.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Enough for today. Am exhausted and am going to bed, so good night and sweet dreams all, especially....our BIG BOSS!


Good night Gillian sleep well.
Keep an eye on Adam for me while I'm at work tomorrow.
Who knows what he'll be up to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enough for today. Am exhausted and am going to bed, so good night and sweet dreams all, especially....our BIG BOSS!


Night night Gillian.
Tidgy sends a goodnight kiss to Oli.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Heyyyy guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're a real cami dian aren't you?
> But I suppose you must get your cheap frills somewhere.


Don't be petty, coat hangers needed for the cupboard under where I store my pants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good night Gillian sleep well.
> Keep an eye on Adam for me while I'm at work tomorrow.
> Who knows what he'll be up to.


Is there a looking innocent emoji ?
One with a halo, perhaps ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Heyyyy guys


Hi, Abdulla.
Bet you've been sleeping a lot today.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> thankfully it was his bottom, can't believe they literally took the shirt off his back


I don't know what the world is coming to these days


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But are you looking forward to seeing your friends again ?


Yeah but I could just do that out of school haha. I don't need school to see them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did the explorer David Livingstone say was the difference between the roar of a lion and the cry of an ostrich ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did the explorer David Livingstone say was the difference between the roar of a lion and the cry of an ostrich ?


about 50 decibels?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Abdulla.
> Bet you've been sleeping a lot today.


No, It was my brother's birthday. I slept for 9 hrs today I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah but I could just do that out of school haha. I don't need school to see them


I lived in the countryside, so many of my friends were too far away to see often.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be petty, coat hangers needed for the cupboard under where I store my pants.


I'm sure you will basque in the success of that last pun, but surely they should be stored in the pantry?


----------



## Lyn W

As much as I would love to stay, I have to go now.
I cannot put it off any longer
Must make sure Lola's food is ready for the morning.
.....lots of lovely dandies to be washed.....
and organise myself of course - set alarms etc
I will miss popping in during the day but will catch up with you all in the evening.
So once more unto the breach dear friends, once more....!
Oh alright I'll stop being a drama queen!!
Night night all, have fun and take care.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> about 50 decibels?


No, actually.
He said they were exactly the same and the idea that lions had an impressive roar was mere majestic twaddle,you could only tell the difference because the ostrich roared by day and the lion by night.
Which is wrong and bonkers.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lived in the countryside, so many of my friends were too far away to see often.


You could have used binoculars!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> No, It was my brother's birthday. I slept for 9 hrs today I think.


Have fun?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure you will basque in the success of that last pun, but surely they should be stored in the pantry?


Or anywhere grundieground.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As much as I would love to stay, I have to go now.
> I cannot put it off any longer
> Must make sure Lola's food is ready for the morning.
> .....lots of lovely dandies to be washed.....
> and organise myself of course - set alarms etc
> I will miss popping in during the day but will catch up with you all in the evening.
> So once more unto the breach dear friends, once more....!
> Oh alright I'll stop being a drama queen!!
> Night night all, have fun and take care.
> See you tomorrow.


Or into the breeches.
Night night, good luck for tomorrow, at least there'll be no kids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could have used binoculars!


Would've needed a telescope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or into the breeches.
> night, good luck for tomorrow, at least there'll be no kids.


Thanks
They are breaking us in gently,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks
> They are breaking us in gently,


Or are the other staff as bad as the kids ?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> As much as I would love to stay, I have to go now.
> I cannot put it off any longer
> Must make sure Lola's food is ready for the morning.
> .....lots of lovely dandies to be washed.....
> and organise myself of course - set alarms etc
> I will miss popping in during the day but will catch up with you all in the evening.
> So once more unto the breach dear friends, once more....!
> Oh alright I'll stop being a drama queen!!
> Night night all, have fun and take care.
> See you tomorrow.


Good luck Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What interesting things can you tell me about a woodpecker's tongue ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time up.
August has ended in The Cold Dark Room. 
Any posts from now, points will be allocated to September.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So now I have to do the final scores for August.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So now I have to do the final scores for August.


I think I'll not score well this time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I think I'll not score well this time!


You might be pleasantly surprised.
And have some points for being the first poster in what is here September, but is still August to you.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You might be pleasantly surprised.
> And have some points for being the first poster in what is here September, but is still August to you.


Well there's a bonus!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well there's a bonus!


Gives you a nice start for September.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello all


Evening, Noel.
Hope you are well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam *waves*
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*
> How are you?


Most splendiferous, thank you.
You seem your usual cheerful self.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendiferous, thank you.
> You seem your usual cheerful self.


Very good 
I am, just a little tired. I'm recovering from my fabulous trip to Boston


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, for August, because it was a complete month, and because it was so beautifully busy, thank you all, I have decided to do a top 25!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Very good
> I am, just a little tired. I'm recovering from my fabulous trip to Boston


Glad you had a nice time.
Nice to be home, though, I expect.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had a nice time.
> Nice to be home, though, I expect.


Yes indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So firstly, honourable mentions to those who scored less than 15 points and didn't make the top 25.
People who just dropped in once or twice or gave a like or two.
@Tidgy's Dad who actually posted quite a bit but no one gave many points to. 
Actually, Craig has to give me some points for a right answer, so I would have just made the top 25. 
Wifey, who has made some helpful suggestions and finishes with a positive score this month. 
@4jean who popped in briefly at least once. Thanks.
@wellington , likewise.
Elsie, the lovely gran of Kirsty who sent us such a lovely message.
@russian/sulcata/tortoise who also popped in briefly.
@DawnH for a brief, but charming visit.
and @TexTorts for one day of contributions, so sorry for your loss. 
We all score half a point to take forward to the end of the year and for those of us who scored anything last month it's added to that.
See the total scores for July and August list to follow. (eventually).
Thanks, everybody.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, for August, because it was a complete month, and because it was so beautifully busy, thank you all, I have decided to do a top 25!



Okay, I got lost way in the beginning. I didn't get it and still don't. But, I want that top 25, so, what do I have to do. This is a good start right


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys sorry if I didn't respond sometimes earlier today. I was busy at school and then went to go workout.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Okay, I got lost way in the beginning. I didn't get it and still don't. But, I want that top 25, so, what do I have to do. This is a good start right


Right. 
You get points for every post that is made unless it mentions processed cheese which is a no no here.
The number of points depends on the originality, kindness value (not just to me) and amusement factor of each post.
Bonus points are awarded fairly arbitrarily for mentioning things I like such as proper cheese.
Points are awarded for answers to questions posted by me and others, but a correct answer that's boring will score less than an incorrect one that is funny. The obvious incorrect answer when it's an answer that everyone thinks they know suffers a - 10 penalty.
Only other people can give me points, so I always score badly.
Obviously, more posts, more points, but a few good posts can score a lot more than a lot of dull ones.
Silliness is also rewarded.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys sorry if I didn't respond sometimes earlier today. I was busy at school and then went to go workout.


You work out ?
Scary!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You work out ?
> Scary!



I don't think I'm allowed to post the picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Okay, I got lost way in the beginning. I didn't get it and still don't. But, I want that top 25, so, what do I have to do. This is a good start right


Oh and nothing too naughty as we have a few younger Cold Dark Roomers and nothing that violates forum rules, of course! 
It's all kept very friendly and none argumentative, or i sulk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to post the picture.


Ha de ha.
Best not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Okay, I got lost way in the beginning. I didn't get it and still don't. But, I want that top 25, so, what do I have to do. This is a good start right


Oh, _and _of course we do the usual chatting, posting piccies, helping each other in bad times and helping and talking about our torts and turtles,sharing tips and advice.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So firstly, honourable mentions to those who scored less than 15 points and didn't make the top 25.
> People who just dropped in once or twice or gave a like or two.
> @Tidgy's Dad who actually posted quite a bit but no one gave many points to.
> Actually, Craig has to give me some points for a right answer, so I would have just made the top 25.
> Wifey, who has made some helpful suggestions and finishes with a positive score this month.
> @4jean who popped in briefly at least once. Thanks.
> @wellington , likewise.
> Elsie, the lovely gran of Kirsty who sent us such a lovely message.
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise who also popped in briefly.
> @DawnH for a brief, but charming visit.
> and @TexTorts for one day of contributions, so sorry for your loss.
> We all score half a point to take forward to the end of the year and for those of us who scored anything last month it's added to that.
> See the total scores for July and August list to follow. (eventually).
> Thanks, everybody.



WHOA! WAIT! I get points for being here? I was gone in July and gone most of August but since you tagged me IT'S ON, BABY! I have no idea WHAT is on (or what the hell I am doing) BUT IT'S ON.


----------



## DawnH

... someone please tell me what I am doing over here.

In this cold, dark room that smells of old cheeseburgers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 25th place for August and gaining a point to carry on to the end of the year is Mike who scored 25 points in the month. 
@mike taylor 
Thanks for the air freshener, we will need more for September, please.


----------



## DawnH

*lights a candle*


----------



## DawnH

*sprays some air freshener*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> WHOA! WAIT! I get points for being here? I was gone in July and gone most of August but since you tagged me IT'S ON, BABY! I have no idea WHAT is on (or what the hell I am doing) BUT IT'S ON.


Hi Dawn, sit on an armadillo and have a coffee. 
Read the next few of my posts after your alert to see, roughly the scoring system.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> ... someone please tell me what I am doing over here.
> 
> In this cold, dark room that smells of old cheeseburgers.


We ran out of the air freshener that Mike brought in.
Smells a bit of armadillos and rotting jellyfish that we use as luminous frisbees here.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We ran out of the air freshener that Mike brought in.
> Smells a bit of armadillos and rotting jellyfish that we use as luminous frisbees here.



Actually I think Mike farted before he left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> *lights a candle*


Put that light out! 
It'll attract the snow leopard and blind everyone else.
We find our way by a bit of feeling around the walls and a lot of falling over hedgehogs.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble wobble


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Put that light out!
> It'll attract the snow leopard and blind everyone else.
> We find our way by a bit of feeling around the walls and a lot of falling over hedgehogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble wobble


Indeed.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Cold Dark Roomers, I'm off to have my first kip of birthday month - September.
Help yourselves to coffee and custard, can't find the biscuits or indeed the coffee table, right now.
he seems to have walked off again. 
see you tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So firstly, honourable mentions to those who scored less than 15 points and didn't make the top 25.
> People who just dropped in once or twice or gave a like or two.
> @Tidgy's Dad who actually posted quite a bit but no one gave many points to.
> Actually, Craig has to give me some points for a right answer, so I would have just made the top 25.
> Wifey, who has made some helpful suggestions and finishes with a positive score this month.
> @4jean who popped in briefly at least once. Thanks.
> @wellington , likewise.
> Elsie, the lovely gran of Kirsty who sent us such a lovely message.
> @russian/sulcata/tortoise who also popped in briefly.
> @DawnH for a brief, but charming visit.
> and @TexTorts for one day of contributions, so sorry for your loss.
> We all score half a point to take forward to the end of the year and for those of us who scored anything last month it's added to that.
> See the total scores for July and August list to follow. (eventually).
> Thanks, everybody.




i gave you 7.3 million (or there abouts) on Friday, did they not count


----------



## johnandjade

right Tuesday lets have you!!! (warface) 

good mornooning everyone, hope to find you all well. miss womblyn and spuds mum, if sure the first day back will be ok, it's never as bad as you anticipate. boss mans birthday month, 21 again? hope there is still some party supplies left over? 

watched some QI, last night was a good giggle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i gave you 7.3 million (or there abouts) on Friday, did they not count


No. A bit excessive. 
I gave myself 2, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> right Tuesday lets have you!!! (warface)
> 
> good mornooning everyone, hope to find you all well. miss womblyn and spuds mum, if sure the first day back will be ok, it's never as bad as you anticipate. boss mans birthday month, 21 again? hope there is still some party supplies left over?
> 
> watched some QI, last night was a good giggle


Good luck with today. 
Good morning, John. 
I think Spuds Mum's back tomorrow, last day of freedom today.
I don't want to be 21 again, either 6 or 60, for me. 
I have a 3 day birthday usually.


----------



## spud's_mum

Last day of freedom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And massive apologies to @puffinboots .
Honourable mention and a half point. 
Puffy is one of my very favourite members here, but sadly does not come on much anymore, but in August appeared briefly and worked her way through some of the first pages of the July beginnings ot The Cold Dark Room, but never posted. 
Miss you around the Forum Puffy Puffinboots and hope you come back to us soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Last day of freedom


Yep, just mentioned that in the post above yours.
Good morning Spud's mum. 
Hope you have an extra special day today. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 24th place for August with 27 points, just 1 point behind 23rd place was Abdulla.He gets 2 points to carry through to the end of the year and to add to the 4 pts he scored in July
@AbdullaAli 
You've had a lovely summer by the sound of it, but now is the time for you to return to us in The Cold Dark Room.
We want piccies of you hols!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning to all.


Good morning, Ed.
Happy September!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It is at that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is at that.


Hope you have a smashing month.
You deserve it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is your birth month isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

and we'r off to a flying start , and no sign of the boss man yet which is good as he just complicates things lol. might even get away on time today woo hoo


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Hey-loooo

I have no idea what's going on in here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Playing his favourite game...
Tug of warrrrr!


----------



## spud's_mum

he loves my coat


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Ahhh




Paddy is joining the virtual tug-of-war game!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You work out ?
> Scary!


Yes. Everyday at 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night Gillian sleep well.
> Keep an eye on Adam for me while I'm at work tomorrow.
> Who knows what he'll be up to.


Hi Lyn, back to work? Please don't be picky! (Joking).

Knowing our BOSS, it'd be hard to answer your question.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Gillian.
> Tidgy sends a goodnight kiss to Oli.
> See you tomorrow.


Good afternoon Big Boss.How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Gillian.
> Tidgy sends a goodnight kiss to Oli.
> See you tomorrow.


Hi Adam, what are you up to? Hmmmmmmmm .

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli, who's sunbathing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is your birth month isn't it?


Oh, yes, half century coming up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and we'r off to a flying start , and no sign of the boss man yet which is good as he just complicates things lol. might even get away on time today woo hoo


Hope the goodstarticity continues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Hey-loooo
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in here.


Hello, ILoveTorts&Gerbils and welcome to the madness that is The Cold Dark Room.
Grab an armadillo to sit on, but watch out for the hedgehogs, as it's Dark in here.
Would you like a Mountain Dew or a Dr Pepper ? Coffee, perhaps?
And have 3 points to begin. 
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 146289
> 
> Playing his favourite game...
> Tug of warrrrr!


Who won ?
Tidgy does this on the rare occasion I give her tomato.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes, half century coming up.


11th Feb right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 146290
> he loves my coat


Smells of Mum, I expect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hadn't realized that I'm older than you.(Adam)
Am I the oldest in this room at 50?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 146289
> 
> Playing his favourite game...
> Tug of warrrrr!





ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Ahhh
> 
> View attachment 146291
> 
> 
> Paddy is joining the virtual tug-of-war game!


Who will win?
Monty or Paddy ?
It will be pretty hard to see in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yes. Everyday at 4 in the afternoon.


I have never been to a gym.
The thought alone exhausts me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, back to work? Please don't be picky! (Joking).
> 
> Knowing our BOSS, it'd be hard to answer your question.


Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Big Boss.How are you?


Very good, teaching economics to a young lady in 10 minutes, so i'll be out for a couple of hours.
How are you and Oli?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, what are you up to? Hmmmmmmmm .
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli, who's sunbathing.


Tidgy's eating.
Between mouthfuls she sends kisses to Oli.
Wifey's hand feeding her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 11th Feb right?


That'll be my one year Tortoiseforiversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hadn't realized that I'm older than you.(Adam)
> Am I the oldest in this room at 50?


I just look and sound ancient.
Some of the ladies are older, but manners preclude me from saying whom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning!!!
Plans for the day ?


----------



## johnandjade

what do Scottish people listen to music on??? an 'och aye pod'


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have never been to a gym.
> The thought alone exhausts me.


In a week you can do things you could never think about doing!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!!!
> Plans for the day ?


Just a long work day. I'm heading off soon. How about you?


----------



## Moozillion

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Hey-loooo
> 
> I have no idea what's going on in here.


Good! Then you'll fit right in with the rest of us!  Welcome!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hadn't realized that I'm older than you.(Adam)
> Am I the oldest in this room at 50?


Nope: I got you beat at 60! I'll be 61 in November!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

I think I like it here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> In a week you can do things you could never think about doing!


I seriously don't want to think about doing them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just a long work day. I'm heading off soon. How about you?


Probably missed you, but hope you have a good day at work. 
I just finished teaching and have to do the veggie shopping later, then maybe get rid of our old, broken twin tub.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nope: I got you beat at 60! I'll be 61 in November!


But still have the heart of a twenty something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> I think I like it here.


Good.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 23rd place, a single point ahead of Abdulla and 1 behind two people tied for 21st place, is Craig with 28 points.
He gains 3 points to take forward to the end of the year. 
Well done, @Anyfoot hope you enjoyed your breakfast. 
Lots of points gained in just a few posts right at the end of the month. 
Future contender for the top, maybe?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I seriously don't want to think about doing them.


What kind of things are you thinking of?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or are the other staff as bad as the kids ?


Staff are probably far worse! I'm looking forward to seeing the kids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> What kind of things are you thinking of?


Anything that involves any physical exertion whatsoever. 
Except walking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Staff are probably far worse! I'm looking forward to seeing the kids.


Home safe and sound?
Good day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Home safe and sound?
> Good day ?


Hi Adam and other CDRers
Yes we had a half day today which was a bonus! I stayed a few extra hours though.
Not bad thanks - lots of meetings things to sort out etc.
So well and truly back on the treadmill!
How's everyone here?
You OK?


----------



## DawnH

Zoe refuses to play in the virtual tug of war game at the moment. (The neighbors are mowing.)


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> WHOA! WAIT! I get points for being here? I was gone in July and gone most of August but since you tagged me IT'S ON, BABY! I have no idea WHAT is on (or what the hell I am doing) BUT IT'S ON.


Just go with the flow!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Put that light out!
> It'll attract the snow leopard and blind everyone else.
> We find our way by a bit of feeling around the walls and a lot of falling over hedgehogs.


Its an interesting way of getting to know people!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam and other CDRers
> Yes we had a half day today which was a bonus! I stayed a few extra hours though.
> Not bad thanks - lots of meetings things to sort out etc.
> So well and truly back on the treadmill!
> How's everyone here?
> You OK?


Splendid, splendid, though I have to go out and buy a potato in a while.
Wifey's used up the last one already, greedy girl.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anything that involves any physical exertion whatsoever.
> Except walking.


If you walk a lot and eat healthy then your good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Zoe refuses to play in the virtual tug of war game at the moment. (The neighbors are mowing.)
> 
> View attachment 146299


Slightly bigger dog!
Zoe must be in a larger weight category, I feel.
Having said that, she doesn't look terribly aggressive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> If you walk a lot and eat healthy then your good!


I'm okay for a few more years, I think.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay for a few more years, I think.


Mhmm. Anyways how are you Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam and other CDRers
> Yes we had a half day today which was a bonus! I stayed a few extra hours though.
> Not bad thanks - lots of meetings things to sort out etc.
> So well and truly back on the treadmill!
> How's everyone here?
> You OK?




woo hoo! i got out on time as well


----------



## johnandjade

DawnH said:


> Zoe refuses to play in the virtual tug of war game at the moment. (The neighbors are mowing.)
> 
> View attachment 146299




is that scooby do's cousin i see?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In equal 21st place for August with 29 points, only one point ahead of Craig and two ahead of Abdulla, each scoring 4 and a half points to carry through to the end of the year when add to their scores for July are Kathy and Mum of Joe.
@Momof4 miss you around here.
@JoesMum , where are you ? Hope all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Mhmm. Anyways how are you Adam?


Very well and splendiferously happy, thanks, Austin.
As are you, i hope ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! i got out on time as well


Yaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

'allo mr adam. glad to hear all is well with zac  legs getting better to i read?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But still have the heart of a twenty something.


Well you'd better give it back - you're ruining it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just a couple of years ago I noticed that I don't look like I think I look. (In the mirror)
It was a very disturbing discovery.
I don't know WHO THAT dude is!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just a couple of years ago I noticed that I don't look like I think I look. (In the mirror)
> It was a very disturbing discovery.
> I don't know WHO THAT dude is!




i know it's hard to believe.. i hate the sound of my own voice lol. when ever i hear it on a video i cringe, I sound as ruff as a bag of concrete!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well you'd better give it back - you're ruining it!




allo' miss lyn! it is a warm open heart though . 

i was actually born with a heart murmur, the amount of abuse i've put it through im surprised im still kicking lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 'allo mr adam. glad to hear all is well with zac  legs getting better to i read?


Fine now, perfectly recovered, thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fine now, perfectly recovered, thanks.




glad to hear it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well you'd better give it back - you're ruining it!


Not me!
I was speaking of Bea .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just a couple of years ago I noticed that I don't look like I think I look. (In the mirror)
> It was a very disturbing discovery.
> I don't know WHO THAT dude is!


I refuse to look in mirrors.
Mind you, I think they refuse to look at me so it's only fair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo' miss lyn! it is a warm open heart though .
> 
> i was actually born with a heart murmur, the amount of abuse i've put it through im surprised im still kicking lol


Well, we're all very glad it still is!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I refuse to look in mirrors.
> Mind you, I think they refuse to look at me so it's only fair.




vampire!!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Well you'd better give it back - you're ruining it!


Ah well- in that case its probably in very good hands.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, we're all very glad it still is!



glad someone is lol.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Staff are probably far worse! I'm looking forward to seeing the kids.


My aunt works with children such as the ones you teach and she LOVES the kids too


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo, even home early today! gonna suffer tomorrow but better than working late lol


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i know it's hard to believe.. i hate the sound of my own voice lol. when ever i hear it on a video i cringe, I sound as ruff as a bag of concrete!


I hate the sound of my own voice!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> My aunt works with children such as the ones you teach and she LOVES the kids too


They make me smile everyday!
Well most of them - not all - but most are great.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> They make me smile everyday!
> Well most of them - not all - but most are great.


There's something very refreshing about the blunt honesty of a child


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I hate the sound of my own voice!


I also sound like a stranger to myself. My voice mail greeting sounds like some old cowboy type. I don't hear my own accent or the depth of the tone.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I hate the sound of my own voice!




i think you found fido on instagram?


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

My voice sounds (to me) like a female 'Stampy.' Which I resent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also sound like a stranger to myself. My voice mail greeting sounds like some old cowboy type. I don't hear my own accent or the depth of the tone.


Mine sounds horribly nasally to me, I don't like it, but most people say they do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> My voice sounds (to me) like a female 'Stampy.' Which I resent.


Stampy ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> There's something very refreshing about the blunt honesty of a child


It depends really - if you're on the receiving end of a tirade of foul mouth abuse - not so refreshing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It depends really - if you're on the receiving end of a tirade of foul mouth abuse - not so refreshing!


But that applies to their parents too, quite a lot.


----------



## johnandjade

what do you get hanging from apple trees???


..sore arms :/


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also sound like a stranger to myself. My voice mail greeting sounds like some old cowboy type. I don't hear my own accent or the depth of the tone.


Yes! I have a serious twang that I don't hear normally. On a recording it's very obvious


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> It depends really - if you're on the receiving end of a tirade of foul mouth abuse - not so refreshing!


Oh absolutely, that's abuse. I meant more the innocence I guess. You have a tough job Lyn. I greatly admire you!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But that applies to their parents too, quite a lot.


Luckily never had that problem myself but yes it has happened to some staff.
Some kids have learnt bad language by example but not all.


----------



## johnandjade

seen pictures of my friend who was stabbeds bottom.. ouchy!! one on his cheek and one just missed his sphincter!! lucky miss


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Oh absolutely, that's abuse. I meant more the innocence I guess. You have a tough job Lyn. I greatly admire you!


Some of the kids come out really sweet things.
When we had a partial eclipse a few months ago, one of my boys came in and said
'Guess what, miss, we are having an apocalypse tomorrow'
Thankfully we didn't!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> seen pictures of my friend who was stabbeds bottom.. ouchy!! one on his cheek and one just missed his sphincter!! lucky miss


Ouch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> seen pictures of my friend who was stabbeds bottom.. ouchy!! one on his cheek and one just missed his sphincter!! lucky miss


Ouch.
i sat on a roll of barbed wire once.
So painful sitting down for weeks.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> seen pictures of my friend who was stabbeds bottom.. ouchy!! one on his cheek and one just missed his sphincter!! lucky miss


Luckily he didn't turn the other cheek.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ouch!


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouch.
> i sat on a roll of barbed wire once.
> So painful sitting down for weeks.


Um....why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Luckily he didn't turn the other cheek.


And now he's the butt of your jokes.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

* inhales sharply and bites inside of cheek* 

Stampy... Stampy is a YouTube 'star' that makes gaming videos. He is especially famous for his Minecraft vids. I believe he also has his own TV show. 

Oh, and his voice is very annoying. Watch 30 seconds of one of his videos and you'll understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Um....why?


My lovely brother pushed me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> * inhales sharply and bites inside of cheek*
> 
> Stampy... Stampy is a YouTube 'star' that makes gaming videos. He is especially famous for his Minecraft vids. I believe he also has his own TV show.
> 
> Oh, and his voice is very annoying. Watch 30 seconds of one of his videos and you'll understand.


I'll pass, ta.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouch.
> i sat on a roll of barbed wire once.
> So painful sitting down for weeks.




ooieee ohh! i've had a few injuries BUT thankfully never the bottom lol. actually knocked myself out trying to climb a bus stop once, silly me lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now he's the butt of your jokes.


I'll end it now.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Um....why?




no armadillo to hand


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ooieee ohh! i've had a few injuries BUT thankfully never the bottom lol. actually knocked myself out trying to climb a bus stop once, silly me lol


Yeah I remember you saying about that before, silly boy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ooieee ohh! i've had a few injuries BUT thankfully never the bottom lol. actually knocked myself out trying to climb a bus stop once, silly me lol


To get on the top deck ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll end it now.




the only ones i can think that aren't too rude to post.... 

i'll need to give him a ring to check he's not in a hole lot of pain lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll end it now.


he should put some parsley on it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My lovely brother pushed me.



Not only a thorn in your side, but a barb in your bum too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no armadillo to hand


ha de ha.
Good one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To get on the top deck ?




an intoxicated 'short cut' over a fence. only thing i cut was my head lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> he should put some parsley on it.


I just hope they catch his assailant


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My lovely brother pushed me.


I hope you didn't take a fence at that.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I just hope they catch his assailant




...will have to assk him


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

johnandjade said:


> no armadillo to hand




Ha ha ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just hope they catch his assailant


Who were badly reared by their parents.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...will have to assk him


At least he was seen quickly at the hospital. Sometimes it takes ages when doctors get behind in their work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope you didn't take a fence at that.


I broke his nose,post-haste if i remember.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I broke his nose,post-haste if i remember.


I suppose your honour was at stake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> At least he was seen quickly at the hospital. Sometimes it takes ages when doctors get behind in their work.


Cheek !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suppose your honour was at stake.


It was worth more than just a few barbed comments, that's for sure.


----------



## johnandjade

tea time  , my domestic goddess has made chicken with gravy and boiled potatoes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tea time  , my domestic goddess has made chicken with gravy and boiled potatoes


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
Enjoy.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tea time  , my domestic goddess has made chicken with gravy and boiled potatoes


Yummy - enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy.


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was worth more than just a few barbed comments, that's for sure.


WelI hope he got the point and his apology was up to scratch.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheek !


Was it the 2 Ronnies who said about the terrible queue at the butcher's?
One of the assistants had sat on the bacon slicer so he had got a little behind in his work.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> WelI hope he got the point and his apology was up to scratch.




sorry, its mashed potatoes! peas and sweecorn too . and last episode of blackadder as well, quite a sad one really however...

it's wibble time


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who were badly reared by their parents.



I'm so glad I'm not the butt of this joke!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry, its mashed potatoes! peas and sweecorn too . and last episode of blackadder as well, quite a sad one really however...
> 
> it's wibble time


Sounds like a good evening ahead.
jacket potato cheese and either beans or mixed veg for me!
All in 10 mins - I  my mircrowave!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sorry, its mashed potatoes! peas and sweecorn too . and last episode of blackadder as well, quite a sad one really however...
> 
> it's wibble time


The last episode of season 4 is very moving, a super piece of television.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a good evening ahead.
> jacket potato cheese and either beans or mixed veg for me!
> All in 10 mins - I  my mircrowave!


Cheese mention! 
Points!


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slightly bigger dog!
> Zoe must be in a larger weight category, I feel.
> Having said that, she doesn't look terribly aggressive.



No, she is sweet as pie. We rescued her 4 years ago from a backyard breeder who kept her on a cement pad outside 24/7 with no social interaction at all. She is five+ now (inside dog!) and still has a fear of tight places, but loves everyone.


----------



## DawnH

johnandjade said:


> sorry, its mashed potatoes! peas and sweecorn too . and last episode of blackadder as well, quite a sad one really however...
> 
> it's wibble time



Sounds MUCH better than the frozen corndogs I have in the oven...


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go dandy hunting a mo to keep up with Lola's appetite at the moment.
So see you shortly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> No, she is sweet as pie. We rescued her 4 years ago from a backyard breeder who kept her on a cement pad outside 24/7 with no social interaction at all. She is five+ now (inside dog!) and still has a fear of tight places, but loves everyone.
> 
> View attachment 146328


Nice looking dog.
Bless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go dandy hunting a mo to keep up with Lola's appetite at the moment.
> So see you shortly!


Laters.
( I dislike that expression, don't know why).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Into the top twenty for August points in The Cold Dark Room. 
In equal 19th place with 38 points are two August debutantes to The Cold Dark Room, Austin and Immie.They each take 6 and a half points through to the end of the year total.
@Killerrookie it's good to see you happy and in The CDR.
@immiexxo a welcome new addition to the Forum and to The Cold Dark Room. 
Hope you can both be active this month.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Was it the 2 Ronnies who said about the terrible queue at the butcher's?
> One of the assistants had sat on the bacon slicer so he had got a little behind in his work.




'fork hanndels'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 'fork hanndels'


Great sketch.


----------



## johnandjade

aahhh, fed . my wee woman really does look after me well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The last episode of season 4 is very moving, a super piece of television.




sure is, good finish with the fade to poppy fields. perfectly done and does the tommies proud. 

not a big fan of the Christmas carol or back and forth, still good but just not on par for me


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lebanese protesters:


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmm I went to my girlfriends work place and ordered a sub from her and she leaves me a heart on the wrapper. Got to love her.


----------



## johnandjade

what's the difference between a piano and a fish??? 

you can tune a piano but you cant 'tuna' fish


----------



## johnandjade

turning in for the night folks, im beat! i'll be kipping on fluffy so i'll be up dark and early in the mornooning. take care everyone, be safe and happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> aahhh, fed . my wee woman really does look after me well


Mine, too, Bless her.
Just bought her a couple of potatoes, a cucumber, a lettuce, an onion and a tomato, so she should be well set to make me something scrummy tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sure is, good finish with the fade to poppy fields. perfectly done and does the tommies proud.
> 
> not a big fan of the Christmas carol or back and forth, still good but just not on par for me


I agree, non of the specials were very special.


----------



## Momof4

Why was the cheese sane?

Because everyone else on the plate was CRACKERS!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Lebanese protesters:
> View attachment 146335


I think they mean Jon Snow.
Hi, Abdulla.


----------



## Momof4

I was in the supermarket yesterday and some guy started throwing cheese at me! How dairy!? I thought to myself when he threw it, well that's mature!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm I went to my girlfriends work place and ordered a sub from her and she leaves me a heart on the wrapper. Got to love her.
> View attachment 146339


Bless


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> turning in for the night folks, im beat! i'll be kipping on fluffy so i'll be up dark and early in the mornooning. take care everyone, be safe and happy


Night John
Take care.
Have a good kip.
Night, fluffy.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> turning in for the night folks, im beat! i'll be kipping on fluffy so i'll be up dark and early in the mornooning. take care everyone, be safe and happy


Have a good evening and a good snooze John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I was in the supermarket yesterday and some guy started throwing cheese at me! How dairy!? I thought to myself when he threw it, well that's mature!


Cheese jokes !!!!!
Points.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine, too, Bless her.
> Just bought her a couple of potatoes, a cucumber, a lettuce, an onion and a tomato, so she should be well set to make me something scrummy tonight.


jacket potato cheese and salad?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'll be my one year Tortoiseforiversary.


Good evening BIG BOSS. That's yet another mistake. More points deducted? Hope you're not going to be as mean as your were last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> jacket potato cheese and salad?


Chheeessee! 
Yummy!!!!
Salad.
Bleuchhh!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening BIG BOSS. That's yet another mistake. More points deducted? Hope you're not going to be as mean as your were last night.


No, Gillian, nothing deducted today.
So, far.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Gillian, nothing deducted today.
> So, far.


Great. And nothing added? B the way when is your birthday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Great. And nothing added? B the way when is your birthday?


Yes, points are added for every nice post. 
I will be 50 on the 22nd of this month. 
And the 23rd and the 24th.
i have three days for mine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, points are added for every nice post.
> I will be 50 on the 22nd of this month.
> And the 23rd and the 24th.
> i have three days for mine.


How old will you be on the 25th?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How old will you be on the 25th?


50 and 1 day, silly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 50 and 1 day, silly.


Why a 3 day birthday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finishing in 18th place for August with 42 points, meaning she carries 8 points to be added to last month's and carried to the end of the year is Tina.
@leigti a good start to the month, but dropped off recently.
Thank you, Tina, hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, points are added for every nice post.
> I will be 50 on the 22nd of this month.
> And the 23rd and the 24th.
> i have three days for mine.


Wow! Lucky you. So we're going to celebrate your birthday THREE TIMES, are we?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why a 3 day birthday?


Because most people have one, the Queen has two and I don't have enough time to do all the fun things I want in just one day. 
I've had three day birthdays since I was 16.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Lucky you. So we're going to celebrate your birthday THREE TIMES, are we?


Just once.
For three days.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night all at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all at Cold Dark Room.


Night, Gillian, sleep well.
Night, Oli, already sleeping well, I expect.
Wifey says "Night night" and Tidgy blows a kiss to Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all at Cold Dark Room.


Good night Gillian!


----------



## meech008

Is it bad to be drinking already?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it bad to be drinking already?


I'm having a little wine now, but it's much earlier where you are.
Hi, meech, I drink anytime i feel like it if I have nothing to do later.
As long as you pace yourself, it's nice!


----------



## Lyn W

There's a good prog on at the mo called Dinosaur Britain on ITV - all about the dinos found.
They were just at Cardiff Museum looking at what they think is the oldest specimen found in Britain.
Discovered at Lavenock 2 years ago - a small meat eater.
Doesn't have a name yet.
Lots of palaeontologists.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm having a little wine now, but it's much earlier where you are.
> Hi, meech, I drink anytime i feel like it if I have nothing to do later.
> As long as you pace yourself, it's nice!


Well good! I don't have to be anywhere until the morning so I should be good


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Is it bad to be drinking already?


Well its always late enough somewhere in the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's a good prog on at the mo called Dinosaur Britain on ITV - all about the dinos found.
> They were just at Cardiff Museum looking at what they think is the oldest specimen found in Britain.
> Discovered at Lavenock 2 years ago - a small meat eater.
> Doesn't have a name yet.
> Lots of palaeontologists.


Must get my chappie to get me a copy of this.
Know of the Lavernock theropod, wonderful. 
Thanks, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well good! I don't have to be anywhere until the morning so I should be good


Hooorrraayyyy! 
Have a little slurp! 
Enjoy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must get my chappie to get me a copy of this.
> Know of the Lavernock theropod, wonderful.
> Thanks, Lyn.


Can you not get ITV player on your laptop?
Looks like it's a series.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooorrraayyyy!
> Have a little slurp!
> Enjoy.


Ever had a beer cheese dip?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can you not get ITV player on your laptop?
> Looks like it's a series.


Don't know.
I can try.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ever had a beer cheese dip?


?????
Errr, no, what's that, just dipping cheese in beer?
If so, should be good.
i have wine with lots of different cheeses and cheese with beer, but i've never dipped.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?????
> Errr, no, what's that, just dipping cheese in beer?
> If so, should be good.
> i have wine with lots of different cheeses and cheese with beer, but i've never dipped.


No, you don't dip it. You make an actual dip out of beer and cheddar cheese. It is VERY yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No, you don't dip it. You make an actual dip out of beer and cheddar cheese. It is VERY yummy


Like a cheese and wine fondue, but with beer ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like a cheese and wine fondue, but with beer ?


Exactly!


----------



## meech008

meech008 said:


> Exactly!


It's a popular bar food here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Exactly!


Yuuuummmyyyy!!!!!!
Probably.
I shall give it a go.
Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 17th place for August, with 54 points is johnsonnboswell who scores 9 points to add to July's and carry on to the end of the year. 
@johnsonnboswell Hurrah! 
Know you're busy this month, but hope to see you and your guitar as often as possible.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, points are added for every nice post.
> I will be 50 on the 22nd of this month.
> And the 23rd and the 24th.
> i have three days for mine.




You don't look a day over 40


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You don't look a day over 40


Yeah, right.....
(But worth a couple of points.)
Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## Lyn W

Its quiet here tonight and now I must disappear too.
So have a good evening/night and I'll catch up tomorrow.
Night all!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its quiet here tonight and now I must disappear too.
> So have a good evening/night and I'll catch up tomorrow.
> Night all!!


Very best of luck tomorrow Lyn.
See you when you get home.
I've been zipping about other threads this evening. 
Sleep well!.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A woodpecker tongue can extend two thirds of it's body length.
it's covered in sticky saliva, vicious barbs and has an 'ear' at the end of it, so it can listen to it's prey. 
It can't fit it's tongue in it's mouth, so it is wrapped around the back of the brain and rests against the back of its eye sockets.
This is often used as an argument for creationists who claim that only a creator could have made such a bizarre thing and it couldn't possibly have evolved. 
It can beat it's head 15 or 16 times a second against the wood with 1000Gs of force, 250 times more than an astronaut is subjected to. 
it has lots of muscle and cartilage around its brain to act as shock-absorbers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Do birds like chocolate ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do birds like chocolate ?


I'm sure they do. It's bad for parrots I know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nope, birds have almost no sense of taste, 
They only have 20 to 30 taste buds on their tongue, so they can't distinguish chocolate from pretty much anything else. 
By comparison, humans have something like 9 or 10 thousand and new ones grow every 5 days. 
Chocolate is also toxic and a small amount will kill birds.One Smartie is enough to kill a small song bird. 
It is also toxic to us, but a lethal dose is quite high.
About 22 pounds is a lethal dose for a human


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What weighs 6 pounds, covers 18 square feet and is changed once a month?


----------



## jaizei

Your skin


----------



## wellington

What do you call a pile of cats?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Your skin


Mine ?
A bit less for mine, I'll warrant, but yes you are correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> What do you call a pile of cats?


A meowtain.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A meowtain.


I can't believe you got it so quick. I heard it on the news this a.m. My son was wanting to choke me when I told it to him. He thought it was sick. I thought it was funny

As for yours above, I have racked my brain, my husbands and even the Internet. I couldnt come up with anything.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine ?
> A bit less for mine, I'll warrant, but yes you are correct.


What, skin, oh man. I thought skin fluffed off more then once a month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Heard it a while back.
I think it's funny, too.


wellington said:


> I can't believe you got it so quick. I heard it on the news this a.m. My son was wanting to choke me when I told it to him. He thought it was sick. I thought it was funny
> 
> As for yours above, I have racked my brain, my husbands and even the Internet. I couldnt come up with anything.


As for the skin, Cameron gets the answers from source quite often, the program QI, Quite Interesting.
It does shed continually, but it takes about a month for a 100% change, bit by bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I can't believe you got it so quick. I heard it on the news this a.m. My son was wanting to choke me when I told it to him. He thought it was sick. I thought it was funny
> 
> As for yours above, I have racked my brain, my husbands and even the Internet. I couldnt come up with anything.


How many points do I get ?
From 2 to 10.
Up to you.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many points do I get ?
> From 2 to 10.
> Up to you.


You should get a 10 I think, that was quick and on a quirkie joke


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> You should get a 10 I think, that was quick and on a quirkie joke


Hoooorrraaaaayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The skin is the largest organ in the body.
In a single square inch of skin there are 20 feet of blood vessels. 1,300 nerve cells, and a hundred sweat glands. 
We lose about 50,000 skin cells a second. 
You'll get through at least 900 skins in a lifetime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Does putting perfumed sachets in your pants/shorts, help conception?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does putting perfumed sachets in your pants/shorts, help conception?


Not unless it's increasing your chances of TRYING to conceive ; )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 16th place for August with 56 points, gaining 10 points to carry on to the end of the year, is Angel.
@Angel Carrion Thanks for all your input, though it's dropped off a bit recently. 
It would be nice if you visited us again soon in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The skin is the largest organ in the body.
> In a single square inch of skin there are 20 feet of blood vessels. 1,300 nerve cells, and a hundred sweat glands.
> We lose about 50,000 skin cells a second.
> You'll get through at least 900 skins in a lifetime.


Then why by then end of the month, I don't weigh a lot less


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Then why by then end of the month, I don't weigh a lot less


ha de ha.
Luckily for you, it regrows.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello all


Good evening to you, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't know what's wrong with me at the moment.
I've come over all tired, again.
Going to have to love you and leave you.
Be nice to The Cold Dark Room.
If someone could do some dusting, that'd be good.
It's more fun in the Dark. 
Nighty night.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know what's wrong with me at the moment.
> I've come over all tired, again.
> Going to have to love you and leave you.
> Be nice to The Cold Dark Room.
> If someone could do some dusting, that'd be good.
> It's more fun in the Dark.
> Nighty night.



You just need a little Monster in you


----------



## jaizei

And by little I'm talking about one of these giant cans


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> And by little I'm talking about one of these giant cans
> 
> View attachment 146379


The white one!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening to you, Noel.


Evening Adam


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 16th place for August with 56 points, gaining 10 points to carry on to the end of the year, is Angel.
> @Angel Carrion Thanks for all your input, though it's dropped off a bit recently.
> It would be nice if you visited us again soon in The Cold Dark Room.


Sorry, college started up again and I'm trying to stay on top of that plus the rescue turtles and my dogs and cats and rats plus going through all the crap I've accumulated in my room and getting rid of a lot of it to open up space to start building a more permanent indoor enclosure for the turtles so I can overwinter them plus trying to find a job and stressing over the fact that I have less than $10 in my bank account (when you add my savings and checking together. If you don't, I have less than $3 in checking and somewhere around $6 in savings) because of the vet bills from the two boxies (the other two just need to gain weight, overall healthy) and my one cat with a burst blood vessel filling up his ear causing what I thought was an abscess (so that needed draining and a tube and some antibiotic for his ear canals because evidently he has a yeast infection in his ears which caused the burst blood vessel because of his continuous shaking and scratching of his ears) and my one rat that needs to go in every month to trim her bottom teeth because they're growing strangely fast and she can't naturally trim them down herself (if she starts loosing weight or appears to be in pain because of her teeth we are going to need to do x-rays to see if maybe the reason is because there is something wrong with her molars causing her bottom jaw to be slightly out of alignment which could cause her bottom teeth to grow apart thus causing the inability to naturally file away while chewing, but for now she is healthy and eating great and actually gained a couple grams last visit and is very alert) plus other things. Really in a bind because of this money issue. My cat and the boxies really emptied out my savings quick, and no place around here wants to hire me for some reason. So I'm a bit screwed at the moment.... Trying to sell some things on a facebook "yard sale" group. So far, no dice.


----------



## johnandjade

Angel Carrion said:


> Sorry, college started up again and I'm trying to stay on top of that plus the rescue turtles and my dogs and cats and rats plus going through all the crap I've accumulated in my room and getting rid of a lot of it to open up space to start building a more permanent indoor enclosure for the turtles so I can overwinter them plus trying to find a job and stressing over the fact that I have less than $10 in my bank account (when you add my savings and checking together. If you don't, I have less than $3 in checking and somewhere around $6 in savings) because of the vet bills from the two boxies (the other two just need to gain weight, overall healthy) and my one cat with a burst blood vessel filling up his ear causing what I thought was an abscess (so that needed draining and a tube and some antibiotic for his ear canals because evidently he has a yeast infection in his ears which caused the burst blood vessel because of his continuous shaking and scratching of his ears) and my one rat that needs to go in every month to trim her bottom teeth because they're growing strangely fast and she can't naturally trim them down herself (if she starts loosing weight or appears to be in pain because of her teeth we are going to need to do x-rays to see if maybe the reason is because there is something wrong with her molars causing her bottom jaw to be slightly out of alignment which could cause her bottom teeth to grow apart thus causing the inability to naturally file away while chewing, but for now she is healthy and eating great and actually gained a couple grams last visit and is very alert) plus other things. Really in a bind because of this money issue. My cat and the boxies really emptied out my savings quick, and no place around here wants to hire me for some reason. So I'm a bit screwed at the moment.... Trying to sell some things on a facebook "yard sale" group. So far, no dice.



oh dear  , sounds like you're having a bit of a tough time . i can be hard to find a job, don't take it personally just keep on at it and you WILL get hired  it must be difficult at the moment but i'm sure the animals are very grateful and im sure are in best of hands


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> And by little I'm talking about one of these giant cans
> 
> View attachment 146379




love the stuff


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know what's wrong with me at the moment.
> I've come over all tired, again.
> Going to have to love you and leave you.
> Be nice to The Cold Dark Room.
> If someone could do some dusting, that'd be good.
> It's more fun in the Dark.
> Nighty night.




perhaps it's old age 

up an hour early today so'll give the place a once over.... (Achoo!) 
i'll brew up some coffee and fetch the newspapers 

mornooning all


----------



## spud's_mum

6:30 am.
Too early!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> 6:30 am.
> Too early!




good luck today, im sure you'll enjoy seeing everyone again


----------



## johnandjade

being starring at this bottle of orange juice for 2hrs now.... its says concentrate


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, sleep well.
> Night, Oli, already sleeping well, I expect.
> Wifey says "Night night" and Tidgy blows a kiss to Oli.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and....TIDGY.

Thanks your kind words BIG BOSS. See? You can be kind, but you can also be mean.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.


Good morning Ed, good morning Bertha. 

Ed, I was so, so happy to know Bertha is recovering. Told you: hope is the last thing to die.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Gillian. 
Bertha is finally acting like a tortoise. I'm very happy with the recent events.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And by little I'm talking about one of these giant cans
> 
> View attachment 146379


Can't get it here, that I know of.
I just didn't drink enough coffee last night,
And the rich red I was drinking made me drowsy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Gillian.
> Bertha is finally acting like a tortoise. I'm very happy with the recent events.





Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ed, good morning Bertha.
> 
> Ed, I was so, so happy to know Bertha is recovering. Told you: hope is the last thing to die.




woo hoo! good news today


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Gillian.
> 
> 
> johnandjade said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo hoo! good news today
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning John, hope you are well. How's the weather back there? Here it's still quite hot with temp to reach 32 degrees C today.....GREAT!
Click to expand...


----------



## johnandjade

allo miss gillain hope you are well. yeah it not too bad here, at least the sun is shining in my head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Sorry, college started up again and I'm trying to stay on top of that plus the rescue turtles and my dogs and cats and rats plus going through all the crap I've accumulated in my room and getting rid of a lot of it to open up space to start building a more permanent indoor enclosure for the turtles so I can overwinter them plus trying to find a job and stressing over the fact that I have less than $10 in my bank account (when you add my savings and checking together. If you don't, I have less than $3 in checking and somewhere around $6 in savings) because of the vet bills from the two boxies (the other two just need to gain weight, overall healthy) and my one cat with a burst blood vessel filling up his ear causing what I thought was an abscess (so that needed draining and a tube and some antibiotic for his ear canals because evidently he has a yeast infection in his ears which caused the burst blood vessel because of his continuous shaking and scratching of his ears) and my one rat that needs to go in every month to trim her bottom teeth because they're growing strangely fast and she can't naturally trim them down herself (if she starts loosing weight or appears to be in pain because of her teeth we are going to need to do x-rays to see if maybe the reason is because there is something wrong with her molars causing her bottom jaw to be slightly out of alignment which could cause her bottom teeth to grow apart thus causing the inability to naturally file away while chewing, but for now she is healthy and eating great and actually gained a couple grams last visit and is very alert) plus other things. Really in a bind because of this money issue. My cat and the boxies really emptied out my savings quick, and no place around here wants to hire me for some reason. So I'm a bit screwed at the moment.... Trying to sell some things on a facebook "yard sale" group. So far, no dice.


O golly gosh, what a nightmare, Angel.
i'm so sorry and really hope things pick up for you and all your animals get well soon.
It's so sad when people who love and care for animals struggle so much.
Thanks for taking the time to post your story and i sincerely hope you find employment shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> 6:30 am.
> Too early!


Enjoy your first day back, Spud's mum.
It may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps it's old age
> 
> up an hour early today so'll give the place a once over.... (Achoo!)
> i'll brew up some coffee and fetch the newspapers
> 
> mornooning all


Newspapers ?
Which ones do we get?
I can't see.
Afternoon, John, hope you are having a good day.
Thanks for doing the dusting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and....TIDGY.
> 
> Thanks your kind words BIG BOSS. See? You can be kind, but you can also be mean.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.
I'm always nice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Newspapers ?
> Which ones do we get?
> I can't see.
> Afternoon, John, hope you are having a good day.
> Thanks for doing the dusting.




the daily braile


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.


Morning, Ed.
Hooorraayyy!!
Again.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> I'm always nice.


Good afternoon.

Not.......ALWAYS. (Joking only, ok?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the daily braile


Of course! 
Silly me.


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo!! sales staff just brought us in 7cases of beer


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!
> Silly me.




more QI last night, was an episode called i spy


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!
> Silly me.


Oh Boss, so you're admitting you're silly, now admit you can be MEAN & PICKY.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning everyone. It's HUMP DAY !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo!! sales staff just brought us in 7cases of beer


Result. 
Share here please.
Which beer ?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone. It's HUMP DAY !!


Good afternoon. How are you back there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Boss, so you're admitting you're silly, now admit you can be MEAN & PICKY.


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone. It's HUMP DAY !!


Good morning!
No camel references, please.
I hate camels.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo miss gillain hope you are well. yeah it not too bad here, at least the sun is shining in my head


Hi! Am fine,so long as it's nice and hot. Once Winter begins, I get into a very bad mood just like Oli nowadays.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. How are you back there?


I'm doing good. Going back to the Dr.s today for blood work. Then work. How's Oli doing?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Am fine,so long as it's nice and hot. Once Winter begins, I get into a very bad mood just like Oli nowadays.


It has been vey hot and humid this week. I haven't had a chance to even enjoy it. I can't stand the cold winters anymore here.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!
> No camel references, please.
> I hate camels.


How are you feeling today??


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


So you are not only mean and picky _sometimes_, but even......*stubborn*. Goodness, what a boss we have. Wait till Lyn reads this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> It has been vey hot and humid this week. I haven't had a chance to even enjoy it. I can't stand the cold winters anymore here.


Really, really hate the cold.
Doesn't get too cold here and the winter is short.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> How are you feeling today??


Wonderfully splendiferous thank you.
Must consume more coffee today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you are not only mean and picky _sometimes_, but even......*stubborn*. Goodness, what a boss we have. Wait till Lyn reads this.


Lyn will understand.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really, really hate the cold.
> Doesn't get too cold here and the winter is short.


How is Morocco? What's it like? I've always been curious about different places around the world. Paint me a picture


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Hope everybody is a having a splendid day!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> more QI last night, was an episode called i spy


Morning John! How's your buddy?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Result.
> Share here please.
> Which beer ?




i got stella and tennents , feel free


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Am fine,so long as it's nice and hot. Once Winter begins, I get into a very bad mood just like Oli nowadays.



i get like that too, i go for sunbeds to cheer myself up


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everybody is a having a splendid day!




got you instagram


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> got you instagram


I'm easy to remember, I have the same handle for everything!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> How is Morocco? What's it like? I've always been curious about different places around the world. Paint me a picture


Golly!
Everything is just so different and basic and cheap.
The food, the culture; the mindset and language, the religion and wildlife.
It's always so fresh and new and unpredictable even after 10 years.
I live in Fes medina, the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world, 9,600 mostly narrow car free streets, 700 mosques with the muezzins call to prayer, rubbish taken away every morning by donkey.
4 ranges of mountains split Morocco and protect it from the Sahara in the south, we have Atlantic and Mediterranean coastlines, cedar forests, rivers and skiing only an hours drive away in winter.
It's everything! 
View from my bedroom.


Agadir beach.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everybody is a having a splendid day!


Good morning, Michelle.
Great so far.
You too, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got stella and tennents , feel free


I'll have a Tennants, ta, had some Stella in Gibraltar.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Michelle.
> Great so far.
> You too, I hope.


Today is good. Hospital is hopping this morning so we had a bit of a workout running from one end to the other.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Everything is just so different and basic and cheap.
> The food, the culture; the mindset and language, the religion and wildlife.
> It's always so fresh and new and unpredictable even after 10 years.
> I live in Fes medina, the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world, 9,600 mostly narrow car free streets, 700 mosques with the muezzins call to prayer, rubbish taken away every morning by donkey.
> 4 ranges of mountains split Morocco and protect it from the Sahara in the south, we have Atlantic and Mediterranean coastlines, cedar forests, rivers and skiing only an hours drive away in winter.
> It's everything!
> View from my bedroom.
> View attachment 146401
> 
> Agadir beach.
> View attachment 146402




boootiful


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn will understand.


You never know. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today is good. Hospital is hopping this morning so we had a bit of a workout running from one end to the other.


At least the time goes quickly and it will keep you fit!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Everything is just so different and basic and cheap.
> The food, the culture; the mindset and language, the religion and wildlife.
> It's always so fresh and new and unpredictable even after 10 years.
> I live in Fes medina, the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world, 9,600 mostly narrow car free streets, 700 mosques with the muezzins call to prayer, rubbish taken away every morning by donkey.
> 4 ranges of mountains split Morocco and protect it from the Sahara in the south, we have Atlantic and Mediterranean coastlines, cedar forests, rivers and skiing only an hours drive away in winter.
> It's everything!
> View from my bedroom.
> View attachment 146401
> 
> Agadir beach.
> View attachment 146402


That is wonderful. It's another world and something very different form Europe and the USA, the West in general, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That is wonderful. It's another world and something very different form Europe and the USA, the West in general, isn't it?


Oh, yes.
An exhilarating and crazy world that I love very much.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll have a Tennants, ta, had some Stella in Gibraltar.




happy septemBEER


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes.
> An exhilarating and crazy world that I love very much.




...lots of familiar 'feses'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy septemBEER


I'll drink to that!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Everything is just so different and basic and cheap.
> The food, the culture; the mindset and language, the religion and wildlife.
> It's always so fresh and new and unpredictable even after 10 years.
> I live in Fes medina, the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world, 9,600 mostly narrow car free streets, 700 mosques with the muezzins call to prayer, rubbish taken away every morning by donkey.
> 4 ranges of mountains split Morocco and protect it from the Sahara in the south, we have Atlantic and Mediterranean coastlines, cedar forests, rivers and skiing only an hours drive away in winter.
> It's everything!
> View from my bedroom.
> View attachment 146401
> 
> Agadir beach.
> View attachment 146402


Thanks for sharing. And very interesting! The beach looks nice


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes.
> An exhilarating and crazy world that I love very much.


I can imagine you would like it. I would not. I'd like to visit it, but that's about all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 15th place for August with 57 points, taking 11 points on to add to the years total, is Grandpa!
@Grandpa Turtle 144 thanks for all your posts (thought a lot of them were about beer, which is fine).
Dropped off a bit at the end of the month, more posts please! 
Or photos of beer!


----------



## johnandjade

annie lenox, sweet dreams on the radio.... all i hear now is sweet dreams are made of cheese! lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 15th place for August with 57 points, taking 11 points on to add to the years total, is Grandpa!
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 thanks for all your posts (thought a lot of them were about beer, which is fine).
> Dropped off a bit at the end of the month, more posts please!
> Or photos of beer!




gramps, this bud is for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks for sharing. And very interesting! The beach looks nice


Thanks, i'm always happy to talk about this wonderful country, but I should say it's not all good.
Cheating in exams, lying as culture, littering, cruelty to animals.
It's not all roses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> annie lenox, sweet dreams on the radio.... all i hear now is sweet dreams are made of cheese! lol


Indeed, they are.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> happy septemBEER


Same to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Regarding the pants/ shorts question and perfume.
Sperm can smell.the odour of Lily of the Valley. 
It's long been a mystery as to how they go so far, so quickly, in the same direction.
It seems the ovum puts out a scent trail and the scientists at Ruhr University, Germany have discovered it is similar to Lily of the Valley.
A perfume worn mostly by older ladies!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all. Am taking Oli for a walk in the hot sun, talk to you later. Bye for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

True story.
Two brothers had a variety stage act.
One brother punches a member of the audience and the other brother is arrested.
Why ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all. Am taking Oli for a walk in the hot sun, talk to you later. Bye for now.


Hope you and Oli enjoy the walk, Gillian.
Tidgy wishes she could go to, but she'll have to make do with me in an hour or two. 
Speak later.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> True story.
> Two brothers had a variety stage act.
> One brother punches a member of the audience and the other brother is arrested.
> Why ?


They're identical twins?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all. Am taking Oli for a walk in the hot sun, talk to you later. Bye for now.


See you soon


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, i'm always happy to talk about this wonderful country, but I should say it's not all good.
> Cheating in exams, lying as culture, littering, cruelty to animals.
> It's not all roses.


There are complete a$$hole$ everywhere that treat and do inappropriate things all over the world! It's just how it is and it's sad :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> True story.
> Two brothers had a variety stage act.
> One brother punches a member of the audience and the other brother is arrested.
> Why ?


 

to get arrested and escape the cell as an act?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> They're identical twins?


Hi, Abdulla.
Almost correct.
Points.
Chang and Eng Bunker were conjoined Siamese twins ( ie. from Thailand). They went on a boat to the USA and made some money as an entertainment act.
They lived til they were 63, each married one of a pair of sisters and had 21 children.
On the boat trip to the US they had a fight over whether they wanted a cold bath or not and had to be 'separated ', so to speak, by the crew and Captain, but usually they got on very well.
One of them took to drink and the other didn't.
Cheng died one night and Eng woke up and gave a great howl of despair and wrapped himself around his brother and despite the doctor's attendance died within the hour.
Cheng, who had been drinking punched an audience member and was found guilty of common assault and the Judge decided because he'd have to imprison them both, it would be false imprisonment so he set them both free.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> There are complete a$$hole$ everywhere that treat and do inappropriate things all over the world! It's just how it is and it's sad :-(




tis true  thank goodness (and boss man adam) for the cold dark room.. a welcome escape from reality and a collection of good souls


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> There are complete a$$hole$ everywhere that treat and do inappropriate things all over the world! It's just how it is and it's sad :-(


Quite right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis true  thank goodness (and boss man adam) for the cold dark room.. a welcome escape from reality and a collection of good souls


Hurrraahhhh to that....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the loudest thing in the ocean ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 14th place for August with 59 points and taking 12 points to add to a huge July score to be taken forward to the end of the year is Ken
@Cowboy_Ken
Glad that you're getting so much better and hope to see more of you as you get stronger.
We all missed you a lot.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the loudest thing in the ocean ?




whale?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 14th place for August and taking 12 points to add to a huge July score to be taken forward to the end of the year is Ken
> @Cowboy_Ken
> Glad that you're getting so much better and hope to see more of you as you get stronger.
> We all missed you a lot.




yeee haaww to that


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the loudest thing in the ocean ?


Shrimp?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whale?


Wah wah! Oops!
the minus points answer.
Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Shrimp?


Yes, there is a layer of shrimps in some parts of the ocean that snap there claws together.
It's not the snapping of the claws, but the popping of air bubbles between them that is the loudest sound in the sea. pressed air projected at 30 feet per second and then popping.
When they come in close to land the sound can keep whole communities awake at night. 
There are trillions of them and they can wipe out submarine sonar and deafen the operators. 
Subs below the layer can hear nothing above it and boats or planes above nothing below it.
Submarines have to raise a mast through them .


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, there is a layer of shrimps in some parts of the ocean that snap there claws together.
> It's not the snapping of the claws, but the popping of air bubbles between them that is the loudest sound in the sea. pressed air projected at 30 feet per second and then popping.
> When they come in close to land the sound can keep whole communities awake at night.
> There are trillions of them and they can wipe out submarine sonar and deafen the operators.
> Subs below the layer can hear nothing above it and boats or planes above nothing below it.
> Submarines have to raise a mast through them .


I cheated....I googled it . I had a feeling it wasn't a whale and I was going to say it!! How interesting is it to know shrimp are the loudest!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is more likely, being killed by lightning or by an asteroid ?


----------



## spud's_mum

NOOOOO!
I've got the evil Spanish teacher for the 3rd year in a row! 

And now I've got 4 pieces of homework to do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I cheated....I googled it . I had a feeling it wasn't a whale and I was going to say it!! How interesting is it to know shrimp are the loudest!!


No problem, many of the questions are nigh on impossible to guess and few know them.
But funny answers score just as well or better than correct ones, unless the correct ones have a lot of detail or are also funny.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is more likely, being killed by lightning or by an asteroid ?


I haven't a clue, asteroid because I'm thinking lightning??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> NOOOOO!
> I've got the evil Spanish teacher for the 3rd year in a row!
> 
> And now I've got 4 pieces of homework to do


Bad luck! 
Is your Spanish teacher actually Spanish ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 15th place for August with 57 points, taking 11 points on to add to the years total, is Grandpa!
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 thanks for all your posts (thought a lot of them were about beer, which is fine).
> Dropped off a bit at the end of the month, more posts please!
> Or photos of beer!




close the day out with beer !


----------



## johnandjade

which pop star is never caught short????

'loo loo'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I haven't a clue, asteroid because I'm thinking lightning??


Is correct.
A large asteroid strikes every million years which would result in the deaths of an estimated billion people minimum. 
The chances of dying from a lightning strike in any one year are 1 in 6 million. 
So you are more likely statistically to die from a meteor strike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 146413
> close the day out with beer !


Splendid.
We currently have Stella (and Bud) in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 146413
> close the day out with beer !




or start the day....




happy septemBEER gramps


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bad luck!
> Is your Spanish teacher actually Spanish ?


I don't know.
One minute she's Spanish and the next she's Italian. No one understands her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know.
> One minute she's Spanish and the next she's Italian. No one understands her.


Probably not even the Spanish or Italians.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 146413
> close the day out with beer !


I've yet to try that beer


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> or start the day....
> View attachment 146416
> 
> 
> 
> happy septemBEER gramps


My favorite beer, especially in aluminum cans!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I've yet to try that beer


It's fresh, crisp and yummy.
An "reassuringly expensive."


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> My favorite beer, especially in aluminum cans!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> My favorite beer, especially in aluminum cans!!!!


Grandpa's too.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's fresh, crisp and yummy.
> An "reassuringly expensive."


LOL and that's why I've yet to try it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 146420


Wow! 
Not seen it in that type of bottle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where do camels originate ?
(I know, I know, I said no camel references.)
Nasty brutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you in a bit guys, just going to have some quality time with Tidgy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where do camels originate ?
> (I know, I know, I said no camel references.)
> Nasty brutes.




mummy camels tummies


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grandpa's too.


You know my best beer ! Evan if Ken calls it rice beer !

Now here is a Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

sales team was kind enough to restock us today  


and a secret stash


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where do camels originate ?
> (I know, I know, I said no camel references.)
> Nasty brutes.


They originated in North America- but don't hold that against us, Adam! 
That was looooooong before my time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where do camels originate ?
> (I know, I know, I said no camel references.)
> Nasty brutes.




animals or cigarettes??


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> They originated in North America- but don't hold that against us, Adam!
> That was looooooong before my time!




good mornooning, how are you?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Not seen it in that type of bottle.


16 Oz. of pure deliciousness!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> 16 Oz. of pure deliciousness!!!!




just gone on after 1700 here, you know what that means


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mummy camels tummies


Hmmmmmmmm.
Missing the point slightly.


----------



## johnandjade

music plays...

walking home 'cause I don't have an automobile... ( dum dum, de dum da dum)

when she gets home, jade'll cook me a meal.. (da dum de dum de dum) 


i need new sneakers these hurt my toes..

off to the store tomorrow i goes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You know my best beer ! Evan if Ken calls it rice beer !
> View attachment 146425
> Now here is a Bud !


Wowsie Wow!!!!
That deserves a place in The Cold Dark Room, it would fit in very well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> Missing the point slightly.




mummy and daddy camels didn't


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146426
> 
> 
> sales team was kind enough to restock us today
> 
> 
> and a secret stash
> View attachment 146427


I really think your sales team are marvelous.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really think your sales team are marvelous.



agreed! even took a couple of us go karting as well before  , though out of 8 dealerships one one really looks after us... so they get priority


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> They originated in North America- but don't hold that against us, Adam!
> That was looooooong before my time!


They were probably much nicer animals in those days, before they got the hump.
They began in the grasslands of America 40 to 50 Million years ago, evolved over time and spread much more recently (only 3 to 5 million years ago) into South America where today they are represented by the llama, alpaca, guanaco and vicuna.
In the north they passed into Canada, where the hump is thought to have evolved as a protection against the cold (!) and the across the Bering Land Bridge in to Asia before migrating also into Africa.
The North American camels seem to have been entirely annihilated by the spread of the Native Americans and died out 10,000 to 12,000 years ago.


----------



## johnandjade

a fork in the road!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> animals or cigarettes??


Both !


----------



## Angel Carrion

johnandjade said:


> oh dear  , sounds like you're having a bit of a tough time . i can be hard to find a job, don't take it personally just keep on at it and you WILL get hired  it must be difficult at the moment but i'm sure the animals are very grateful and im sure are in best of hands


 
Thanks. I'm hoping someone will hire me soon. Still haven't figured out how I'm going to pay my car bills this week (insurance is due on the 7th and car payment on the 18th) but hopefully something will happen between there and now.
My animals never even notice money is short, haha. They still get top notch toys and food ingredients, just maybe not a new toy/addition to the enclosure until a current toy/addition becomes unusable anymore (my dogs tend to chew apart their supposed 'indestructible' balls quickly). One thing I've gotten good at is hitting the sales and accumulating 'bonus rewards' for when I need them the most.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just gone on after 1700 here, you know what that means


1 minute past 5 in the evening ?


----------



## johnandjade

Angel Carrion said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping someone will hire me soon. Still haven't figured out how I'm going to pay my car bills this week (insurance is due on the 7th and car payment on the 18th) but hopefully something will happen between there and now.
> My animals never even notice money is short, haha. They still get top notch toys and food ingredients, just maybe not a new toy/addition to the enclosure until a current toy/addition becomes unusable anymore (my dogs tend to chew apart their supposed 'indestructible' balls quickly). One thing I've gotten good at is hitting the sales and accumulating 'bonus rewards' for when I need them the most.




law of averages, just keep on putting yourself out there and it WILL happen


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> O golly gosh, what a nightmare, Angel.
> i'm so sorry and really hope things pick up for you and all your animals get well soon.
> It's so sad when people who love and care for animals struggle so much.
> Thanks for taking the time to post your story and i sincerely hope you find employment shortly.


 
Splinter seems to be doing better and is to the point where he no longer needs medical attention (yaaaay!) but sadly Tucker (whom I have renamed Venus De Milo, hehe, waiting to see if people get the reference) will most likely have to see a specialist for her shell because a hole is starting to form in her plastron from the inside (if you look by her back legs at the underside, you can see where the shell is kind of eroding or something and it's now formed a very small hole straight through) because my vet doesn't have to necessary tools to repair it. Sadly the ointment he gave me hasn't stopped this erosion from happening, though it has stopped and is now healing the infection in the connecting tissue between the plastron scutes. So at least there is that.
Christopher (the cat) and Miwa (the rat) are both okay, and are simple fixes, they will just need close attention for now.


----------



## johnandjade

Angel Carrion said:


> Splinter seems to be doing better and is to the point where he no longer needs medical attention (yaaaay!) but sadly Tucker (whom I have renamed Venus De Milo, hehe, waiting to see if people get the reference) will most likely have to see a specialist for her shell because a hole is starting to form in her plastron from the inside (if you look by her back legs at the underside, you can see where the shell is kind of eroding or something and it's now formed a very small hole straight through) because my vet doesn't have to necessary tools to repair it. Sadly the ointment he gave me hasn't stopped this erosion from happening, though it has stopped and is now healing the infection in the connecting tissue between the plastron scutes. So at least there is that.
> Christopher (the cat) and Miwa (the rat) are both okay, and are simple fixes, they will just need close attention for now.




i get the reference  , but at least you still have your humour, I find it to be an asset that one should never loose or its game over. i hate the fact money makes the world go round, we have a kind of 'animal hospital' in Glasgow that will provide free care to people on welfare, all they ask is a donation. it's a shame there isn't more as an invaluable resource to people (and pets) and is also experience for vets... they gain also, win win situation for all


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just gone on after 1700 here, you know what that means


Neighbours is on?


----------



## Angel Carrion

johnandjade said:


> i get the reference  , but at least you still have your humour, I find it to be an asset that one should never loose or its game over. i hate the fact money makes the world go round, we have a kind of 'animal hospital' in Glasgow that will provide free care to people on welfare, all they ask is a donation. it's a shame there isn't more as an invaluable resource to people (and pets) and is also experience for vets... they gain also, win win situation for all


 Oh my goodness a free care animal hospital with knowledgeable staff and vets would be a god-send here. I'd rather pay the bill because I feel horrible getting a service without giving something in return, but if I could do it as a "pay what you can when you can" thing, that'd be awesome! Sadly we don't have that.
I'm hoping the specialist Venus will most likely need will be willing to do this pro-bono or as a research opportunity or something similar. I honestly can't afford what I know will be needed to do.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/afternoon all!
Just popped in - popping out again for dandy picking time!
There seems to be a much better quality of dandy around at the moment, so lucky Lola!
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Neighbours is on?


Ha de ha.
hey, Lyn.
Survived the first day back, before you know it, it'll be half term.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i get the reference  , but at least you still have your humour, I find it to be an asset that one should never loose or its game over. i hate the fact money makes the world go round, we have a kind of 'animal hospital' in Glasgow that will provide free care to people on welfare, all they ask is a donation. it's a shame there isn't more as an invaluable resource to people (and pets) and is also experience for vets... they gain also, win win situation for all


We have a free centre for sick animals here with expert vets from America.
But it only deals in donkeys, horses and mules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Oh my goodness a free care animal hospital with knowledgeable staff and vets would be a god-send here. I'd rather pay the bill because I feel horrible getting a service without giving something in return, but if I could do it as a "pay what you can when you can" thing, that'd be awesome! Sadly we don't have that.
> I'm hoping the specialist Venus will most likely need will be willing to do this pro-bono or as a research opportunity or something similar. I honestly can't afford what I know will be needed to do.


I'll keep my fingers crossed.
And toes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why are flamingos pink ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Decorating my science book...


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?


Because Of the fish they eat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 13th place for August with 93 points and carrying 13 points forward to the end of the year is
@stojanovski92113 
Hurray,!!!!!!! Not bad at all considering your late entrance to The Cold Dark Room. 
Thanks for joining us here in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Decorating my science book...
> View attachment 146436


Looks a bit like me 15 years ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Because Of the fish they eat?


It's what they eat, but it's not fish.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's what they eat, but it's not fish.


Shrimps? I don't know what they eat haha


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?


It's the shrimp they eat I think


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?


Because of the food they eat


----------



## spud's_mum

Finished


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?




ahhh!! seen this but can't remember answer


----------



## AZtortMom

morning all


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 13th place for August with 93 points and carrying 13 points forward to the end of the year is
> @stojanovski92113
> Hurray,!!!!!!! Not bad at all considering your late entrance to The Cold Dark Room.
> Thanks for joining us here in The Cold Dark Room.


Thanks for allowing me to join The Cold Dark Room


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?


 Because of the food they eat - I think it's either krill of shrimp? Anyway, it causes the pink pigmentation. If they were to eat something else, they wouldn't be pink!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you and Oli enjoy the walk, Gillian.
> Tidgy wishes she could go to, but she'll have to make do with me in an hour or two.
> Speak later.


Good evening Boss. That was a really nice walk, which both Oli and I enjoyed, wishing Tidgy was with us. Mind you, Oli could have bullied and hurt her. We saw a neighbour who has a tort, and we placed his and Oli face to face, whereas Oli *attacked *without prior notice. The other tort did not move a mm. Poor thing. Don't forget, Oli lives with a.... *military* *woman*. The owner of the other tort sat and watched, so I picked up Oli and moved to another place.


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening all.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> See you soon


Hi! Are you around? Would like to PM you.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening all.




good mornooning mam !


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 146441
> morning all


Very sweet! And good evening (it's just past 10pm here). Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning mam !


Hello. Where's our BIG BOSS He doesn't seem to be around.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> hey, Lyn.
> Survived the first day back, before you know it, it'll be half term.


Yes all good thanks the kids are great - so far!!
It's 37 working days to half term - not that I'm counting!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?


Diet - shrimps?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have a free centre for sick animals here with expert vets from America.
> But it only deals in donkeys, horses and mules.


Are they open regularly or just a few days on the trot?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a fork in the road!!!
> View attachment 146430


Hope you didn't take the prong turning.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening all.


Hi Gillian were you able to speak about tort food/behaviour etc with the owner?
Just wondering if they had any tips, or if you could help them.


----------



## Gillian M

Remember 'The Tortoise and the Hare?'


Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian were you able to speak about tort food/behaviour etc with the owner?
> Just wondering if they had any tips, or if you could help them.


Good evening Lyn. Back to work? 'Enjoy it.' (Notice the quote sign).

The poor guy know nothing, literally nothing about torts. He does _NOTHING _for his poor tort, does not even feed him/her. He seems to have found it in the garden of the villa which they moved into. Imagine Lyn, he thinks that torts live 2,000 years! Not 200, 250, but *TWO THOUSAND *years. See how ignorant people are in this part of the world when it comes to animals/pets?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Remember 'The Tortoise and the Hare?'
> 
> Good evening Lyn. Back to work? 'Enjoy it.' (Notice the quote sign).
> 
> The poor guy know nothing, literally nothing about torts. He does _NOTHING _for his poor tort, does not even feed him/her. He seems to have found it in the garden of the villa which they moved into. Imagine Lyn, he thinks that torts live 2,000 years! Not 200, 250, but *TWO THOUSAND *years. See how ignorant people are in this part of the world when it comes to animals/pets?


Did you think he has internet? Maybe he would pop into the forum.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Did you think he has internet? Maybe he would pop into the forum.


Good idea.I Guess he does - almost everyone does these days. I'll ask him to join the forum when I meet him again.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Where's our BIG BOSS He doesn't seem to be around.




quality tort time


----------



## Lyn W

Signing off to have dinner now I'll be back soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> quality tort time


Hi John I will see you in a little while if you are still about


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope you didn't take the prong turning.




jack knifed . hope work was ok!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Signing off to have dinner now I'll be back soon.




snap! on way to chip shop


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?


I also know that their babies are gray


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi all!!
Just a flying visit to say hello and hope everybody is doing well. 
My house move has been horrific! The people that stayed here before left pretty much all of their furniture and I need to wait until next week before the Charity van can pick it up! In the mean time I've been trying to sell off as much as I can which has been helpful for the back pocket 
So I have also ripped out the fireplace, moved all the furniture to the garage (with my fiancé's help!), cleaned the house top to bottom, ripped off the daedo rail(or whatever it's called!) and removed the non edible tortoise flowers out the back garden - well the ones I know aren't tortoise friendly anyway. There are some more though I need to find out about - watch out for the post!
My fiancé is currently plastering the living room and I've had no TV or broadband for a week 
Other than that it's all good!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi all!!
> Just a flying visit to say hello and hope everybody is doing well.
> My house move has been horrific! The people that stayed here before left pretty much all of their furniture and I need to wait until next week before the Charity van can pick it up! In the mean time I've been trying to sell off as much as I can which has been helpful for the back pocket
> So I have also ripped out the fireplace, moved all the furniture to the garage (with my fiancé's help!), cleaned the house top to bottom, ripped off the daedo rail(or whatever it's called!) and removed the non edible tortoise flowers out the back garden - well the ones I know aren't tortoise friendly anyway. There are some more though I need to find out about - watch out for the post!
> My fiancé is currently plastering the living room and I've had no TV or broadband for a week
> Other than that it's all good!


Hope it all settles down quickly for you Kirsty and good luck in your new home!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jack knifed . hope work was ok!


OK thanks - 2 down and only 2 left for weekend! I love short weeks


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all settles down quickly for you Kirsty and good luck in your new home!


My feet are really sore lyn 
How is work now your back?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My feet are really sore lyn
> How is work now your back?


Busy but Ok thanks Kirsty, kids are great so that's half the battle!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are flamingos pink ?


Now, THIS I happen to know! The pigments in the crustaceans they eat turn their feathers pink! Otherwise they'd be white. The Audubon Zoo in New Orleans just puts powders of that pigment in their "flamingo kibble" to turn them pink. I guess it's too much hassle or expense to grow enough crustaceans to feed them!

FYI: when Hurricane Katrina was bearing down on New Orleans, the staff put all the flamingos in the men's toilet area! The building is brick and stood up to the storm: all the flamingos were fine, if a bit bemused!

I'm just glad I wasn't the one to clean out that room! Perhaps the storm should have been called Hurricane Latrine-a instead!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Busy but Ok thanks Kirsty, kids are great so that's half the battle!


Such a rewarding job you have lyn! 
I done work experience in a nursery when I was 16 and I loved it. Was so tired by the end of the night though


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Such a rewarding job you have lyn!
> I done work experience in a nursery when I was 16 and I loved it. Was so tired by the end of the night though


Yes it is tiring being but most of the kids make it worth while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Shrimps? I don't know what they eat haha





stojanovski92113 said:


> Because of the food they eat





johnandjade said:


> ahhh!! seen this but can't remember answer





meech008 said:


> It's the shrimp they eat I think





Lyn W said:


> Diet - shrimps?


What a lot of shrimps.
The actual source is blue-green algae which contain canthaxanthin a pink pigment. 
Some brine shrimps eat these blue-greens too, so they do help turn the flamingos pink when eaten, but they are not the direct source. 
Flamingos that eat mostly shrimps are less pink than those who eat more blue-green algae. (which aren't algae, by the way.)
They are naturally grey as someone (meech?) mentioned, extra points.
In zoos they are fed artificial colourants or prawns to make them pink, or they become grey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 146440
> 
> Finished


Still me.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Now, THIS I happen to know! The pigments in the crustaceans they eat turn their feathers pink! Otherwise they'd be white. The Audubon Zoo in New Orleans just puts powders of that pigment in their "flamingo kibble" to turn them pink. I guess it's too much hassle or expense to grow enough crustaceans to feed them!
> 
> FYI: when Hurricane Katrina was bearing down on New Orleans, the staff put all the flamingos in the men's toilet area! The building is brick and stood up to the storm: all the flamingos were fine, if a bit bemused!
> 
> I'm just glad I wasn't the one to clean out that room! Perhaps the storm should have been called Hurricane Latrine-a instead!


That made me laugh.
Good thinking on the part of staff though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 146441
> morning all


Morning, Noel.
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks for allowing me to join The Cold Dark Room


You're most welcome.
But everyone's welcome here.
i'm very glad you decided to join in, though.
Hurrrahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Boss. That was a really nice walk, which both Oli and I enjoyed, wishing Tidgy was with us. Mind you, Oli could have bullied and hurt her. We saw a neighbour who has a tort, and we placed his and Oli face to face, whereas Oli *attacked *without prior notice. The other tort did not move a mm. Poor thing. Don't forget, Oli lives with a.... *military* *woman*. The owner of the other tort sat and watched, so I picked up Oli and moved to another place.


Wifey and I have decided not to tell Tidgy about this aggressive behaviour. 
Careful of other torts that may carry pathogens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Where's our BIG BOSS He doesn't seem to be around.


Got ambushed by a student. 
She had arranged to come but I forgot and wifey hadn't written it in the diary, so it came as a surprise.
Was teaching literary criticism, namely Russian formalism, New Criticism (which is old) and Structuralism . 
Good lesson, very enjoyable, bit of Shakespeare and Wordsworth as examples.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are they open regularly or just a few days on the trot?


Anytime, if you assk nicely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Remember 'The Tortoise and the Hare?'
> 
> Good evening Lyn. Back to work? 'Enjoy it.' (Notice the quote sign).
> 
> The poor guy know nothing, literally nothing about torts. He does _NOTHING _for his poor tort, does not even feed him/her. He seems to have found it in the garden of the villa which they moved into. Imagine Lyn, he thinks that torts live 2,000 years! Not 200, 250, but *TWO THOUSAND *years. See how ignorant people are in this part of the world when it comes to animals/pets?


And here.
They put them in ponds or fountains and wonder why they die.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And here.
> They put them in ponds or fountains and wonder why they die.


Very sad and stupid but I don't suppose they know any better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi all!!
> Just a flying visit to say hello and hope everybody is doing well.
> My house move has been horrific! The people that stayed here before left pretty much all of their furniture and I need to wait until next week before the Charity van can pick it up! In the mean time I've been trying to sell off as much as I can which has been helpful for the back pocket
> So I have also ripped out the fireplace, moved all the furniture to the garage (with my fiancé's help!), cleaned the house top to bottom, ripped off the daedo rail(or whatever it's called!) and removed the non edible tortoise flowers out the back garden - well the ones I know aren't tortoise friendly anyway. There are some more though I need to find out about - watch out for the post!
> My fiancé is currently plastering the living room and I've had no TV or broadband for a week
> Other than that it's all good!


Moving is one of the most stressful things a person can put themselves through.
i've done it lots, though i hate it, I love living in different places.
Thanks for popping in and good luck with everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Now, THIS I happen to know! The pigments in the crustaceans they eat turn their feathers pink! Otherwise they'd be white. The Audubon Zoo in New Orleans just puts powders of that pigment in their "flamingo kibble" to turn them pink. I guess it's too much hassle or expense to grow enough crustaceans to feed them!
> 
> FYI: when Hurricane Katrina was bearing down on New Orleans, the staff put all the flamingos in the men's toilet area! The building is brick and stood up to the storm: all the flamingos were fine, if a bit bemused!
> 
> I'm just glad I wasn't the one to clean out that room! Perhaps the storm should have been called Hurricane Latrine-a instead!


Worth points for being interesting, as always, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very sad and stupid but I don't suppose they know any better.


No, but i do what i can.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble 
Wibble!


----------



## Lyn W

See you all tomorrow Tort Buddies!!
Have fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> See you all tomorrow Tort Buddies!!
> Have fun


Good night, Lyn.
Hope tomorrow goes well and quickly for you.
See you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tibbles, the lighthouse keeper's caton Stephen's island, is often blamed as being the only example of a single animal wiping out an entire species, the flightless Lyall's Thrush, the last flightless perching bird. 
It is not true , as actually there were lots of cats that had to be culled.
The extinction by cat, is sadly true, however..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was the Mexican kamikaze squadron ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 12th place for August with an impressive 98 points in just a few visits so taking 14 points on to the end of the year was ;
@tortoisegirl5 
Three days with loads and loads of posts at the beginning of the month and nothing on the whole forum since.
Best wishes wherever you may be.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the Mexican kamikaze squadron ?


Bats apparently. I was going to wait but it got so quiet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bats apparently. I was going to wait but it got so quiet


Yes, very quiet tonight.
Yes, bats, somehow oddly appropriate as Kamikaze means Divine wind.
The US army wanted to deploy Mexican three toed bats against the Japanese in WWII. 
The idea was to put napalm and a detonator in waistcoats which were worn by hundreds of the bats and then flown over Japanese towns at about dawn, so that as the light changed they would fly up into the eaves and the rafters of the houses and would then detonate burning the wooden and paper towns to the ground.
They tested it in the desert, but the wind changed and the bats that had been dropped on the target little wooden city in the desert flew back to the American HQ and blew it up. 
So the bats were never used in combat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which comedian helped to drop an atomic bomb on Japan ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which comedian helped to drop an atomic bomb on Japan ?


Rodney DANGERfield  lol I have no idea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, since it's so quiet, I'm going to turn in early again. 
See you all tomorrow, I hope. 
The Cold Dark Room wishes everyone in Wales a happy National Rarebit Day 
And everyone have a happy Skyscraper Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Rodney DANGERfield  lol I have no idea


Ha de ha.
Nope.
Goodnight, Michelle, have a good evening and see you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> Nope.
> Goodnight, Michelle, have a good evening and see you tomorrow, I hope.


Night Adam, sleep well! You shall see me tomorrow, I look forward to it.


----------



## jaizei

I don't why I was thinking about this but if I had to summarize my life with one picture, it'd probably be this one;


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, since it's so quiet, I'm going to turn in early again.
> See you all tomorrow, I hope.
> The Cold Dark Room wishes everyone in Wales a happy National Rarebit Day
> And everyone have a happy Skyscraper Day.


Goodnight just got home. I hope everyone had a nice day


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Are you around? Would like to PM you.


Yeah I'm just kinda busy. You can PM any time you want


----------



## Abdulla6169

Bye guys it's getting too late.....
It's 6 o'clock now I have to leave


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I don't why I was thinking about this but if I had to summarize my life with one picture, it'd probably be this one;
> 
> View attachment 146490


Eat ALL the candy!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Goodnight just got home. I hope everyone had a nice day


You too!


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> You too!


Thanks  I did. Enjoying a nice cold brew after a long day. Tomorrow is another long day.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks  I did. Enjoying a nice cold brew after a long day. Tomorrow is another long day.


Thank you I think I will too !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Did you think he has internet? Maybe he would pop into the forum.


And maybe find this…

?????


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still me.


I've got to do the bleep test today....
HELPPPPP!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. There's an echo in here today. The place seems empty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm thinking of doing a short thread with my dog Chester as the subject. Birth date. Date of death and a few photos...
Maybe a post for members to memorialize their pets that have passed?
Thoughts?


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Yeah, go ahead. I'm sure lots of people will read it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm thinking of doing a short thread with my dog Chester as the subject. Birth date. Date of death and a few photos...
> Maybe a post for members to memorialize their pets that have passed?
> Thoughts?




good mornooning mr ed, hope you are well. I think it's a really nice idea, good way to commemorate


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. There's an echo in here today. The place seems empty.




it's never empty, there is always the livestock... the one legged pirate (with no name  ) and no doubt a few people lurking in the abyss lol.


----------



## johnandjade

whats the best thing to read on the toilet???

.. the toilet paper! boom boom


----------



## johnandjade

.... wibble


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it's never empty, there is always the livestock... the one legged pirate (with no name  ) and no doubt a few people lurking in the abyss lol.


I hope not. I had a little flatulence issue this morning.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm thinking of doing a short thread with my dog Chester as the subject. Birth date. Date of death and a few photos...
> Maybe a post for members to memorialize their pets that have passed?
> Thoughts?


I think a lot of members would enjoy that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Night Adam, sleep well! You shall see me tomorrow, I look forward to it.


Awww!
Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't why I was thinking about this but if I had to summarize my life with one picture, it'd probably be this one;
> 
> View attachment 146490


Well, at least we know something about you, Unknown Member.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Goodnight just got home. I hope everyone had a nice day


Thanks.
Hope you sleep well.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone


Wow!!!
That was quick!.
Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Bye guys it's getting too late.....
> It's 6 o'clock now I have to leave


Have a good day, Abdulla, catch you later, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And maybe find this…
> View attachment 146501
> ?????


Oh, I missed you again!
..............................Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've got to do the bleep test today....
> HELPPPPP!


Well, I imagine you as being quite fit, so you should be ok.
Just don't fall over or hurt yourself!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!
> That was quick!.
> Good morning!


Haha! I need more sleep but must begin the day. But first I need coffee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm thinking of doing a short thread with my dog Chester as the subject. Birth date. Date of death and a few photos...
> Maybe a post for members to memorialize their pets that have passed?
> Thoughts?


Very quiet today 
It's The Cold Dark Room, not the Cold Dark Quiet Room.
I think it's a good idea, a place where people can share their grief with others who are going through, or have gone through, the same.
Therapeutic. 
Morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope not. I had a little flatulence issue this morning.


TMI


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .... wibble


Wibble.
Afternoon, John, hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Haha! I need more sleep but must begin the day. But first I need coffee!


Of course! 
I'll have one with you, if you don't mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I think a lot of members would enjoy that.


Morning, Michelle!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope not. I had a little flatulence issue this morning.




blame the armadillos!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble.
> Afternoon, John, hope you're having a good day.




good afternoon sir. how are you and yours today? just left work for the day, off to the dentist again :/


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!
> I'll have one with you, if you don't mind.


Of course, enjoy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning guys.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning guys.




good mornooning!


----------



## Abdulla6169

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon sir. how are you and yours today? just left work for the day, off to the dentist again :/


I hate the dentist.
Why are you going? A routine check up? I hope you're ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon sir. how are you and yours today? just left work for the day, off to the dentist again :/


Oh, goodness.
Hope it's not too painful.
i am terrified as dentists.
Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Of course, enjoy


Cheers!


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> I hate the dentist.
> Why are you going? A routine check up? I hope you're ok




no such luck, treatment. im a guinne pig for dental students as i didn't listen to mummy and neglected my teeth. its probably over 30hrs work been done so far but I'm almost done!


...i hope :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness.
> Hope it's not too painful.
> i am terrified as dentists.
> Good luck.




im used to it now, even extractions don't phase me. GRRRRR!!! lol. just switch the brain off... lie back and think of Britain so to speak


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!


Good afternoon, Abdulla.


----------



## johnandjade

music playing...

put on my new white shoes and I'm, strolling the street.

touched down in the land of the dental school and I'm, expecting pain. 

WELLLLL, i was walking in paisley! 
walking with feet getting ready to greeat! (cry)

walking in paisley, but do I really need to keep my teeth.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle!


Morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music playing...
> 
> put on my new white shoes and I'm, strolling the street.
> 
> touched down in the land of the dental school and I'm, expecting pain.
> 
> WELLLLL, i was walking in paisley!
> walking with feet getting ready to greeat! (cry)
> 
> walking in paisley, but do I really need to keep my teeth.


Ha de ha.
Yes, if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The highest new entry for August, in 11th place with 115 points giving 15 to be carried through to the end of the year totals, is Noel !
@AZtortMom !!!! Hurrraaayyy!!!!!!
Late starting, but good to see you here.
Most welcome to The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> Yes, if you can.



I think there is only one which has had no treatment! and about 8 missing/replaced. hindsight is a fantastic thing :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think there is only one which has had no treatment! and about 8 missing/replaced. hindsight is a fantastic thing :/


All bar two of my molars are wrecked or gone, half my premolars and a couple of months ago I lost an incisor .
But I inherited my mother's rubbish teeth rather than my dad's good one's and had a lot of fights and sports injuries when young.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All bar two of my molars are wrecked or gone, half my premolars and a couple of months ago I lost an incisor .
> But I inherited my mother's rubbish teeth rather than my dad's good one's and had a lot of fights and sports injuries when young.




my mum keeps her teeth in a jar  

the only reason I'm actually getting the work done is it's for free  , if not i'd suffer and self extract until i need falsers


----------



## johnandjade

I've always found the idea of someone going onto the dentist chair with dog 'dodo' on their shoe hilarious!! how would the dentist react?? 

would the speak up or sufffer it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my mum keeps her teeth in a jar
> 
> the only reason I'm actually getting the work done is it's for free  , if not i'd suffer and self extract until i need falsers


My mum and gran's used to be too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've always found the idea of someone going onto the dentist chair with dog 'dodo' on their shoe hilarious!! how would the dentist react??
> 
> would the speak up or sufffer it?


You have a very strange mind, my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have a very strange mind, my friend.




no arguments there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no arguments there!


No.
And meant as a compliment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So into the top 10 for August, mostly the same regulars in different positions. 
In 10th place dropping 4 places from July, due to unfortunate circumstances, with 231 points, gaining 16 point to add to his July score to take forwards to the end of the year is Ed !
@ZEROPILOT 
Thanks, Ed, good to have you back here and great news about Bertha.
Have a nice Mountain Dew to celebrate.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So into the top 10 for August, mostly the same regulars in different positions.
> In 10th place dropping 4 places from July, due to unfortunate circumstances, with 231 points, gaining 16 point to add to his July score to take forwards to the end of the year is Ed !
> @ZEROPILOT
> Thanks, Ed, good to have you back here and great news about Bertha.
> Have a nice Mountain Dew to celebrate.


Do the Dew


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Do the Dew


Don't think I've ever tried it actually, but Ed likes it, so we have a supply in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't think I've ever tried it actually, but Ed likes it, so we have a supply in The Cold Dark Room.


I use to drink a ton of Dew. I stopped for a year an a half now. But I started drinking a lot of Coca Cola lately. I wish I liked water. I have a hard time getting it down. I bought some flavor stuff to mix in with water. It does help a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I use to drink a ton of Dew. I stopped for a year an a half now. But I started drinking a lot of Coca Cola lately. I wish I liked water. I have a hard time getting it down. I bought some flavor stuff to mix in with water. It does help a bit.


I am the same.
I hate water. 
I too drink a lot of Coca Cola in the summer in between coffees. 
Don't like most fizzy drinks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Adam.
Don't forget my old friend.....A Carolina classic....Cheerwine.
Less caffeine but much more bubbly!
It has me almost back to 100%.


----------



## johnandjade

if there was a 10% tax on cans of soda here in the uk approximately 6p per can... it would fund the NHS dental department fully! 

there was a bit on the radio there and mr dentist told me that he did a paper on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm, never heard of it.
Just Googled it, cherry flavour, eh?
I'll get some in for The Cold Dark Room and at least I can have some in cyber space.


ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Adam.
> Don't forget my old friend.....A Carolina classic....Cheerwine.
> Less caffeine but much more bubbly!
> It has me almost back to 100%.


Glad you're getting back on form, my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> And meant as a compliment.




 although I think most of the time its just a hamster running on a wheel in there lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if there was a 10% tax on cans of soda here in the uk approximately 6p per can... it would fund the NHS dental department fully!
> 
> there was a bit on the radio there and mr dentist told me that he did a paper on it.


Not in too much pain, John ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, never heard of it.


 Nice avatar Adam. I hadn't realized I missed it being gone.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in too much pain, John ?



ach i've had worse. couple moulds taken, scale and polish... during which a filling poped so needed replaced and being a brave boy didn't need anaesthetic!


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice avatar Adam. I hadn't realized I missed it being gone.




howdy mr ken! hope you are well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> being a brave boy didn't need anaesthetic!


 Equals “SUCKER!!!!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm good today. Last night, I though I was on the edge of hospital I thought. Thanks for the ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice avatar Adam. I hadn't realized I missed it being gone.


I wouldn't mind one in my fossil collection,Ken, that's for sure.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm good today. Last night, I thought I was on the edge of hospital though. Thanks for the ask.




can imagine you'll be frustrated but hopefully with time things will get better.


...and some pretty nurses too of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ach i've had worse. couple moulds taken, scale and polish... during which a filling poped so needed replaced and being a brave boy didn't need anaesthetic!


I would have cried like a baby. 
(well, maybe not, I can be quite brave sometimes.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm good today. Last night, I though I was on the edge of hospital I thought. Thanks for the ask.


Day by day.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Day by day.....


 And this morning I forget who said to jesus, “Hey! I think I can see your house from up here!!!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And this morning I forget who said to jesus, “Hey! I think I can see your house from up here!!!"


Yep, that's serious!


----------



## johnandjade

need to pop off for now, few bits and bobs to do around the house. smoke me a kipper skipper, i'll be back by breakfast


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> I'll be back by breakfast


You best hurry, it's breakfast time here NOW!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> need to pop off for now, few bits and bobs to do around the house. smoke me a kipper skipper, i'll be back by breakfast


No kippers, or fire in here 
Or Red Dwarf's either. 
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You best hurry, it's breakfast time here NOW!


Tea time here.
Cup of cha and a biscuit, then teaching phrasal verbs for 2 hours in 10 minutes time.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You best hurry, it's breakfast time here NOW!




first things first thought


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I imagine you as being quite fit, so you should be ok.
> Just don't fall over or hurt yourself!


Luckily there wasn't enough time so we couldn't do it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> first things first thought
> View attachment 146548


Oh oh !
That's torn it.
Ken calls it 'rice beer'' and is not a fan.
He drinks Coors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Luckily there wasn't enough time so we couldn't do it!


They'll get you later, i'm sure!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh oh !
> That's torn it.
> Ken calls it 'rice beer'' and is not a fan.
> He drinks Coors.


Well bud is made with rice as a grain product. Now Saki on the other hand…


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They'll get you later, i'm sure!


NOOOOO!
I'll run away from it faster then I ever have!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> need to pop off for now, few bits and bobs to do around the house. smoke me a kipper skipper, i'll be back by breakfast


Would it still be funny if I had ANY idea at all what you were saying?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I might drink 12-20 single cans of beer per year and it's usually Budweiser. I'm not sure why. It's not because it tastes the best...........
A beer after some hot and tiring work, like lawn maintenance is always nice.
This time of year the lawn must be mowed 2-3 times per week. I could become a real LUSH.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Adam.
> Don't forget my old friend.....A Carolina classic....Cheerwine.
> Less caffeine but much more bubbly!
> It has me almost back to 100%.


For once I'm glad Lyn is not here. (She doesn't like my dirty work refrigerator.)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might drink 12-20 single cans of beer per year and it's usually Budweiser. I'm not sure why. It's not because it tastes the best...........
> A beer after some hot and tiring work, like lawn maintenance is always nice.
> This time of year the lawn must be mowed 2-3 times per week. I could become a real LUSH.


I have 2 pots of coffee in the day and 3-5 buds every night ! But shhhh don't tell Ken


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh oh !
> That's torn it.
> Ken calls it 'rice beer'' and is not a fan.
> He drinks Coors.




shhhh!!! I deliberately picked the last bud over stella for that reason


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Would it still be funny if I had ANY idea at all what you were saying?




it a line from a kind of 'alter ego' character from the show red dwarf. 

ace rimmers catchphrase


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I like it, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well bud is made with rice as a grain product. Now Saki on the other hand…


I said to the waiter, 'Fetch me several varieties of rice wine please. And don't get all saki."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> NOOOOO!
> I'll run away from it faster then I ever have!


They'll get you!!!
Oh, yes they'll get you one day... 
"Run, run as fast as you can,
You can't get away i'm the bleep test man."


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> I use to drink a ton of Dew. I stopped for a year an a half now. But I started drinking a lot of Coca Cola lately. I wish I liked water. I have a hard time getting it down. I bought some flavor stuff to mix in with water. It does help a bit.


I love water but what started helping me drink it was if it's super ice cold. Plus doing those infused waters helped too. The ones with lemon and cucumber and mint and such


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moving is one of the most stressful things a person can put themselves through.
> i've done it lots, though i hate it, I love living in different places.
> Thanks for popping in and good luck with everything.


I feel really bad for beastie as well  I can tell he's really unsettled and doesn't know what's been going on. I have made progress today though. He pooed for the first time in 3 days and managed to get him to drink whilst bathing him today. My fiancé went to the shop and bought kale - we only ever feed him leftovers once every couple of months as a treat but he loves it and we were just wanting him to eat something!! But he scoffed some down - not as much as normal though  
I don't think it helps that we are tying to decorate at the same time, despite him being in a different room he can still probably hear banging and stuff which won't help him settle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might drink 12-20 single cans of beer per year and it's usually Budweiser. I'm not sure why. It's not because it tastes the best...........
> A beer after some hot and tiring work, like lawn maintenance is always nice.
> This time of year the lawn must be mowed 2-3 times per week. I could become a real LUSH.


And so does the lawn........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> For once I'm glad Lyn is not here. (She doesn't like my dirty work refrigerator.)


I'm telling! 
She'll get you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I have 2 pots of coffee in the day and 3-5 buds every night ! But shhhh don't tell Ken


I'm telling Ken!!!!!!!!
Na na na nana.!
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shhhh!!! I deliberately picked the last bud over stella for that reason


I'd take the Stella any day.
(except Super Bowl day.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love water but what started helping me drink it was if it's super ice cold. Plus doing those infused waters helped too. The ones with lemon and cucumber and mint and such


Yeuch, yeuch, yeuch.
Yeuchity yeuch, yeuch.
No, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I feel really bad for beastie as well  I can tell he's really unsettled and doesn't know what's been going on. I have made progress today though. He pooed for the first time in 3 days and managed to get him to drink whilst bathing him today. My fiancé went to the shop and bought kale - we only ever feed him leftovers once every couple of months as a treat but he loves it and we were just wanting him to eat something!! But he scoffed some down - not as much as normal though
> I don't think it helps that we are tying to decorate at the same time, despite him being in a different room he can still probably hear banging and stuff which won't help him settle


Poor, beastie, he'll be most confused.
It'll take a while, but he'll settle in and learn to enjoy exploring his new home and garden.


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> I love water but what started helping me drink it was if it's super ice cold. Plus doing those infused waters helped too. The ones with lemon and cucumber and mint and such


I will have to try the infused water. It looks refreshing!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I will have to try the infused water. It looks refreshing!!


Not convinced.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor, beastie, he'll be most confused.
> It'll take a while, but he'll settle in and learn to enjoy exploring his new home and garden.


I know I feel so guilty. I know he will LOVE the garden when it's warm enough to get out but unfortunately it's just been too cold recently. 
What would your thoughts be on letting him walk round the room (obviously I will not take my eyes off him) that his enclosure is kept in? Just so he can familiarise himself with his surroundings a bit better? I think I'll try it tomorrow if nobody tells me it's a terrible idea - just for an hour of something.


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> I will have to try the infused water. It looks refreshing!!


It is! And flavorful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I know I feel so guilty. I know he will LOVE the garden when it's warm enough to get out but unfortunately it's just been too cold recently.
> What would your thoughts be on letting him walk round the room (obviously I will not take my eyes off him) that his enclosure is kept in? Just so he can familiarise himself with his surroundings a bit better? I think I'll try it tomorrow if nobody tells me it's a terrible idea - just for an hour of something.


I have to tell you that it is a terrible idea.Temps are probably wrong, draughts not good, objects, even dust balls can be dangerous.
Ahem. 
Not recommended at all.
But equally, I do it all the time, under strict supervision, but it's hot and not windy here. 
Naughty, Tidgy's dad.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is! And flavorful


I'll get wifey to try it.
She's my guinea-pig with such things.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

stojanovski92113 said:


> I use to drink a ton of Dew. I stopped for a year an a half now. But I started drinking a lot of Coca Cola lately. I wish I liked water. I have a hard time getting it down. I bought some flavor stuff to mix in with water. It does help a bit.


What about Gatorade? It used to be super watery, but it's gotten better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll get wifey to try it.
> She's my guinea-pig with such things.


*Disapproving head shake
How does she feel about that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 146573


What about paleontology ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about paleontology ?


It may fall under 'Biology'. It was at the top of my Algebra course today... My professor is a funny guy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

So folks, how is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *Disapproving head shake
> How does she feel about that?


Chance to eat or drink something new?
It would be more difficult to stop her.
Hello, Delaney, welcome back.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

A better question is, how many people are still locked in here? You guys seem to multiply.


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What about Gatorade? It used to be super watery, but it's gotten better.


I buy the G2 which is basically water with electrolytes and flavoring. I used to love that stuff!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chance to eat or drink something new?
> It would be more difficult to stop her.
> Hello, Delaney, welcome back.


Oh. Well, if it's on her own will...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So folks, how is everyone?


Most splendidly splendiferous thanks.
And yourself ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> I buy the G2 which is basically water with electrolytes and flavoring. I used to love that stuff!


The fruit punch is pretty good!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendidly splendiferous thanks.
> And yourself ?


Fantastic


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have to tell you that it is a terrible idea.Temps are probably wrong, draughts not good, objects, even dust balls can be dangerous.
> Ahem.
> Not recommended at all.
> But equally, I do it all the time, under strict supervision, but it's hot and not windy here.
> Naughty, Tidgy's dad.


 ok I won't do it then!! You know what it's like though - I just keep thinking about what I could do to make him a happy beastie again lol


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> I will have to try the infused water. It looks refreshing!!


I also drank seltzer water when I craved bubbly drinks. I like that a lot. It was hard to go to manly water but I glad I did. I have chronic migraines and staying hydrated helps me tremendously. I drink six 24 is bottles of water a day. (Plus I finally had an excuse to get a bunch of cute water bottles)


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> The fruit punch is pretty good!


That and lemon lime. Mm mm


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So folks, how is everyone?


Good! How are you?


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So folks, how is everyone?


Dandy dandy. It's almost Friday! Yayyyy


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Dandy dandy. It's almost Friday! Yayyyy


 Is the weather nice for your weekend?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good! How are you?


Great, thank you!


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is the weather nice for your weekend?


Not really but I don't have school or clinic so that's a bonus! How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> A better question is, how many people are still locked in here? You guys seem to multiply.


The hedgehogs are certainly multiplying.
There's about 25 regulars in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Fantastic


Goody, good, good.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Hello, inhabitants of the cold, dark room. 

Anyone got a good book?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

This is my living room lol - it's pretty awful isn't it


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great, thank you!


Awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> ok I won't do it then!! You know what it's like though - I just keep thinking about what I could do to make him a happy beastie again lol


Indeed, i understand, but another new stressful location won't help, in my opinion, better that he gets used to his enclosure first, I think.
He'll soon settle in, they're very adaptable creatures.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Not really but I don't have school or clinic so that's a bonus! How about you?


You've a got free weekend, the sun will still shine anyway.
It's going to be cloudy, with a chance of rain. I hope it does rain, though, because the humidity is horrible.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I've got to do the bleep test today....
> HELPPPPP!


Is that where you have to see how many times you can swear and they bleep them out?


----------



## spud's_mum

Doing more doodles in my science book.
My teacher is either going it love it or hate it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Hello, inhabitants of the cold, dark room.
> 
> Anyone got a good book?


Thousands of 'em.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, i understand, but another new stressful location won't help, in my opinion, better that he gets used to his enclosure first, I think.
> He'll soon settle in, they're very adaptable creatures.


I guess your right. I'm trying to leave him alone as much as possible but it's difficult when I love him so much and know he's stressed. 
Poor wee beastie - I have lots of wood and my fiancé was going to build a new indoor enclosure that was much bigger than his current one. I'm going to tell him to wait until after hibernation because there's enough stress atm for him I think


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Doing more doodles in my science book.
> My teacher is either going it love it or hate it
> View attachment 146578


Your a really good artist! Really talented


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> This is my living room lol - it's pretty awful isn't it
> View attachment 146577


Hardly a living room at the mo.
But just think what you can transform it into.
It has potential. (says wifey).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, very quiet tonight.
> Yes, bats, somehow oddly appropriate as Kamikaze means Divine wind.
> The US army wanted to deploy Mexican three toed bats against the Japanese in WWII.
> The idea was to put napalm and a detonator in waistcoats which were worn by hundreds of the bats and then flown over Japanese towns at about dawn, so that as the light changed they would fly up into the eaves and the rafters of the houses and would then detonate burning the wooden and paper towns to the ground.
> They tested it in the desert, but the wind changed and the bats that had been dropped on the target little wooden city in the desert flew back to the American HQ and blew it up.
> So the bats were never used in combat.


Poor bats!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that where you have to see how many times you can swear and they bleep them out?


Evening, Lyn.
Good day ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hardly a living room at the mo.
> But just think what you can transform it into.
> It has potential. (says wifey).


Haha!!! That's exactly what I keep saying  
Wifey has the right idea! I just really miss TV lol - although it is encouraging us to work hard and get through it before I go back to work on Monday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Doing more doodles in my science book.
> My teacher is either going it love it or hate it
> View attachment 146578


I'd be more concerned about the quality of your work.
Work good - pictures okay.
Work bad - don't draw, do your work!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Hello, inhabitants of the cold, dark room.
> 
> Anyone got a good book?


And hello to you, too.


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your a really good artist! Really talented


Thank you!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd be more concerned about the quality of your work.
> Work good - pictures okay.
> Work bad - don't draw, do your work!


But drawings are easier  
Anyway, I do the work in school and the drawing at home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I guess your right. I'm trying to leave him alone as much as possible but it's difficult when I love him so much and know he's stressed.
> Poor wee beastie - I have lots of wood and my fiancé was going to build a new indoor enclosure that was much bigger than his current one. I'm going to tell him to wait until after hibernation because there's enough stress atm for him I think


I wouldn't hibernate him either this year, personally, but it's easy for me to say in hot Morocco.
Often new environments stress tortoises and some of the members here advise to over winter them after a move.


----------



## spud's_mum

spiced my folder up a bit by drawing stitch and sticking him on haha!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't hibernate him either this year, personally, but it's easy for me to say in hot Morocco.
> Often new environments stress tortoises and some of the members here advise to over winter them after a move.


Really? Even though the preparations won't start for another 3 months?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ach i've had worse. couple moulds taken, scale and polish... during which a filling poped so needed replaced and being a brave boy didn't need anaesthetic!


You crazy fool!!
Hope the dentist at least gave you a sticker for being a brave boy!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really? Even though the preparations won't start for another 3 months?


Actually it would be 2 months... Argggh!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> For once I'm glad Lyn is not here. (She doesn't like my dirty work refrigerator.)


Oh I'm here catching up with you all!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I feel really bad for beastie as well  I can tell he's really unsettled and doesn't know what's been going on. I have made progress today though. He pooed for the first time in 3 days and managed to get him to drink whilst bathing him today. My fiancé went to the shop and bought kale - we only ever feed him leftovers once every couple of months as a treat but he loves it and we were just wanting him to eat something!! But he scoffed some down - not as much as normal though
> I don't think it helps that we are tying to decorate at the same time, despite him being in a different room he can still probably hear banging and stuff which won't help him settle


Poor Beastie! Probably the different smells as well. I am amazed at how sensitive their sense of smell is but I believe they rely on that more than sight of what I read was correct. I hope he gets used to his new home soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm telling!
> She'll get you later.


I may have to give him the cold shoulder, but it won't be from going near his work fridge!


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> I will have to try the infused water. It looks refreshing!!


They are, I love them.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Poor Beastie! Probably the different smells as well. I am amazed at how sensitive their sense of smell is but I believe they rely on that more than sight of what I read was correct. I hope he gets used to his new home soon.


Thanks lyn


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That and lemon lime. Mm mm


My favourite water flavour too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really? Even though the preparations won't start for another 3 months?


Check out the recent hibernation threads, there's a couple of good ones on the subject.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> This is my living room lol - it's pretty awful isn't it
> View attachment 146577


It will be nice when its finished!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Check out the recent hibernation threads, there's a couple of good ones on the subject.


I will - thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I may have to give him the cold shoulder, but it won't be from going near his work fridge!


Chill out !!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your a really good artist! Really talented


Umm - my guess is he'd rather see work - but he may appreciate your talent!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Good day ?


Hi Adam and fellow CDRers
Yes thanks very busy but good day.
Been dandy collecting (Lola can't get enough!)
...and shopping as well this evening.
So trying to catch up.
Would you all slow down a little please!??


----------



## stojanovski92113

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What about Gatorade? It used to be super watery, but it's gotten better.


Yeah I do like some Gatorade flavors. I just can't drink too much.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chill out !!


No problem - I'm cool about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam and fellow CDRers
> Yes thanks very busy but good day.
> Been dandy collecting (Lola can't get enough!)
> ...and shopping as well this evening.
> So trying to catch up.
> Would you all slow down a little please!??


No.
At least you don't have to mark this stuff.


----------



## Lyn W

Phew finally caught up!!
Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No problem - I'm cool about it.


You don't want to get frozen out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Phew finally caught up!!
> Hope everyone is well!!


Hooraayyy!!!!!!!
I am, thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You don't want to get frozen out.


..or left on the shelf.....


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Umm - my guess is he'd rather see work - but he may appreciate your talent!


Lol remember I'm not a teacher - I just look at the notepad and think- how pretty! 
Although I totally agree the work needs to be done as well - education is one of the most important things in your whole life


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> I also drank seltzer water when I craved bubbly drinks. I like that a lot. It was hard to go to manly water but I glad I did. I have chronic migraines and staying hydrated helps me tremendously. I drink six 24 is bottles of water a day. (Plus I finally had an excuse to get a bunch of cute water bottles)


Ohhh I'm sorry about your migraines. I also suffer from Migraines and Meniers Disease but with Meneires I can't drink too many fluids or anything that has too much sodium because it creates vertigo and many other issues for me. Good for you feeling better with water. I will try the infused water but ice cold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..or left on the shelf.....


Are you freon Saturday ?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol remember I'm not a teacher - I just look at the notepad and think- how pretty!
> Although I totally agree the work needs to be done as well - education is one of the most important things in your whole life


It's certainly the key to a better future, although if you look at Sir Alan Sugar he did OK.
My dad was really bright and won a scholarship to a grammar school when he was a boy, but his Dad wouldn't let him go. He had to leave school at 13 to work in my granddads market garden in Aberystwyth, but he was determined that we should all have the best education possible and did 2 jobs to support us in that. It was really important to him.


----------



## spud's_mum

Uhhhh packing my bag for tomorrow 

At least it's Friday tomorrow!
Got loads of planning for spuds new vivarium were making. Any tips?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol remember I'm not a teacher - I just look at the notepad and think- how pretty!
> Although I totally agree the work needs to be done as well - education is one of the most important things in your whole life


Yep, yep, yepitty, yep.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you freon Saturday ?


I don't think I have any compressing engagements


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Uhhhh packing my bag for tomorrow



Surely it can't be so bad you have to run away?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's certainly the key to a better future, although if you look at Sir Alan Sugar he did OK.
> My dad was really bright and won a scholarship to a grammar school when he was a boy, but his Dad wouldn't let him go. He had to leave school at 13 to work in my granddads market garden in Aberystwyth, but he was determined that we should all have the best education possible and did 2 jobs to support us in that. It was really important to him.


Mine encouraged me too.
We were lucky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Uhhhh packing my bag for tomorrow
> 
> At least it's Friday tomorrow!
> Got loads of planning for spuds new vivarium were making. Any tips?


Flat bit of slate to eat food off, helping keep the beak trimmed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I have any compressing engagements


Then the doors open for some light entertainment ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine encouraged me too.
> We were lucky.


Its quite sad these days that so many kids don't have parental encouragement or ambition and they grow up thinking living off benefits is a right, not a temporary fix. I don't know how that cycle could be broken.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Flat bit of slate to eat food off, helping keep the beak trimmed.


Thanks. 
I have a reptile bowl (shallow) but I think I'll replace it with slate as he take his food off of it and covers it in substrate before eating  and I'm going to get a terracotta saucer for a water bowl. 

His enclosure will be slightly bigger (as big as it can go to fit on the Cabernet)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then the doors open for some light entertainment ?


Icy! Well count me in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its quite sad these days that so many kids don't have parental encouragement or ambition and they grow up thinking living off benefits is a right, not a temporary fix. I don't know how that cycle could be broken.


I broke my cycle crashing into a wall.
Buts it's the same here with no chance of living off benefits, the world has become indolent.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It's certainly the key to a better future, although if you look at Sir Alan Sugar he did OK.
> My dad was really bright and won a scholarship to a grammar school when he was a boy, but his Dad wouldn't let him go. He had to leave school at 13 to work in my granddads market garden in Aberystwyth, but he was determined that we should all have the best education possible and did 2 jobs to support us in that. It was really important to him.


My dad was similar - My grandad made him leave school to work in the steel foundry because money was tight and always told me and my brother that he wants it different for both of us. I didn't listen to him and now totally regret not going to uni after seeing all my friends go through it. However I have been very lucky from a career perspective but it was just luck and could have easily went the other way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I have a reptile bowl (shallow) but I think I'll replace it with slate as he take his food off of it and covers it in substrate before eating  and I'm going to get a terracotta saucer for a water bowl.
> 
> His enclosure will be slightly bigger (as big as it can go to fit on the Cabernet)


Spider plants ?
I like spider plants ( not sprayed ones). 
Cabernet sauvignon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Icy! Well count me in


Sure, you won't get a frosty reception here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> My dad was similar - My grandad made him leave school to work in the steel foundry because money was tight and always told me and my brother that he wants it different for both of us. I didn't listen to him and now totally regret not going to uni after seeing all my friends go through it. However I have been very lucky from a career perspective but it was just luck and could have easily went the other way.


You undervalue yourself.
I bet it was a lot more than just blind luck.
You make your own luck.


----------



## spud's_mum

In the gym today my teacher asked me and a friend to put a Mat away. We carried it over to the mat pile stacked high and my friend and I were laughing so much we couldn't pick up the Mat high enough. After several attempts, my teacher decided to help but she started laughing at us too so at first she couldn't lift it. Then when he lifted it I was asked to push the other side on. I went under it and tried to launch it on by pushing it up as forward, it didn't make it and lands on my head. I've never lagged so much in a lesson.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spider plants ?
> I like spider plants ( not sprayed ones).
> Cabernet sauvignon ?


Yeah, I'm going to get some spider plants when I find them.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My dad was similar - My grandad made him leave school to work in the steel foundry because money was tight and always told me and my brother that he wants it different for both of us. I didn't listen to him and now totally regret not going to uni after seeing all my friends go through it. However I have been very lucky from a career perspective but it was just luck and could have easily went the other way.


Uni's not for everyone. I enjoyed it a little too much - they sent me home with tonsillitis and exhaustion after 3 weeks! I'm not sure I would have gone if I hadn't known my Dad would have been so disappointed if I hadn't. Only 2 out of 6 of us went but the others all did well in their chosen paths too. I was the first to get a degree and I will never forget the pride in my parents faces on graduation day.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Its quite sad these days that so many kids don't have parental encouragement or ambition and they grow up thinking living off benefits is a right, not a temporary fix. I don't know how that cycle could be broken.


I could not agree more with that. It's really sad and i think more apprenticeships need created. As you know I work in capacity and the company I work for recruits about 100 apprentices a year in to the contact centre which is fab! However - there are usually thousands of applicants and it's soo difficult for young people to get a chance - they can only get rejected so many times before they give up! Everyone looks for experience and the jobs are few and far between nowadays. 
However like you said there are many kids who don't even want to work and it's really upsetting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> In the gym today my teacher asked me and a friend to put a Mat away. We carried it over to the mat pile stacked high and my friend and I were laughing so much we couldn't pick up the Mat high enough. After several attempts, my teacher decided to help but she started laughing at us too so at first she couldn't lift it. Then when he lifted it I was asked to push the other side on. I went under it and tried to launch it on by pushing it up as forward, it didn't make it and lands on my head. I've never lagged so much in a lesson.


It's good to have a laugh at work sometimes, makes the days easier.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You undervalue yourself.
> I bet it was a lot more than just blind luck.
> You make your own luck.


That's very kind Adam! I do work hard


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> In the gym today my teacher asked me and a friend to put a Mat away. We carried it over to the mat pile stacked high and my friend and I were laughing so much we couldn't pick up the Mat high enough. After several attempts, my teacher decided to help but she started laughing at us too so at first she couldn't lift it. Then when he lifted it I was asked to push the other side on. I went under it and tried to launch it on by pushing it up as forward, it didn't make it and lands on my head. I've never lagged so much in a lesson.


There should be no lagging in PE lessons! Unless you're a hot water tank.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's good to have a laugh at work sometimes, makes the days easier.


Most of my class teachers won't allow laughter... Or any noise for that matter. That's why I love pe. It's a break away from lessons


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> There should be no lagging in PE lessons! Unless you're a hot water tank.


I hate auto correct!!! Haha


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spider plants ?
> I like spider plants ( not sprayed ones).
> Cabernet sauvignon ?


Some rocks as well to keep the nails trimmed


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh... And I fell off a bench 
It's fine though, it was one of those low down ones haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There should be no lagging in PE lessons! Unless you're a hot water tank.


Or in "Prisoner Cell Block H".


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I could not agree more with that. It's really sad and i think more apprenticeships need created. As you know I work in capacity and the company I work for recruits about 100 apprentices a year in to the contact centre which is fab! However - there are usually thousands of applicants and it's soo difficult for young people to get a chance - they can only get rejected so many times before they give up! Everyone looks for experience and the jobs are few and far between nowadays.
> However like you said there are many kids who don't even want to work and it's really upsetting


Its crazy that they are raising the pension age keeping oldies in work while younger people cannot get jobs to get experience.
It is false economy because what they save in pensions they have to pay out in benefits.
They should be freeing up jobs not causing a glut.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Most of my class teachers won't allow laughter... Or any noise for that matter. That's why I love pe. It's a break away from lessons


Then, they are wrong, frankly, people work better with a level of fun and humour in what they're doing, that's a fact.
But there have to be limits, of course, you can't go too far.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Its crazy that they are raising the pension age keeping oldies in work while younger people cannot get jobs to get experience.
> It is false economy because what they save in pensions they have to pay out in benefits.
> They should be freeing up jobs not causing a glut.


Lol totally! Never actually thought about that before?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its crazy that they are raising the pension age keeping oldies in work while younger people cannot get jobs to get experience.
> It is false economy because what they save in pensions they have to pay out in benefits.
> They should be freeing up jobs not causing a glut.


I quite agree, and poor wifey got her pension at 62 not 60 as promised.
Most unfair.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then, they are wrong, frankly, people work better with a level of fun and humour in what they're doing, that's a fact.
> But there have to be limits, of course, you can't go too far.


We're always laughing in my class - or singing, the kids love a joke or hearing about Lola. I often use it to defuse potentially, aggressive or stressful situations - works every time!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite agree, and poor wifey got her pension at 62 not 60 as promised.
> Most unfair.


And my dad is 58 and working full time on 12 hour shifts in a factory with angina waiting on retirement. I keep telling him to retire now but he has a final salary pension and won't go until he's supposed to retire lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite agree, and poor wifey got her pension at 62 not 60 as promised.
> Most unfair.


I can't get my state pension till I'm 68! They are thinking of changing it again.
They are always moving the goal posts - we are so apathetic in this country we just put up with it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> We're always laughing in my class - or singing, the kids love a joke or hearing about Lola. I often use it to defuse potentially, aggressive or stressful situations - works every time!


That's what my pe lessons are like. We were all singing and the teachers joined in. 

I hate strict teachers, I'm a chatterbox haha


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm off sleeping, night!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> That's what my pe lessons are like. We were all singing and the teachers joined in.
> 
> I hate strict teachers, I'm a chatterbox haha


Oh I can be strict but fair when I need to be - there has to be boundaries!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm off sleeping, night!


Night night - enjoy Friday!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I can't get my state pension till I'm 68! They are thinking of changing it again.
> They are always moving the goal posts - we are so apathetic in this country we just put up with it.


Haha. I'm only 24 and I dread to think when they'll let me retire lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> And my dad is 58 and working full time on 12 hour shifts in a factory with angina waiting on retirement. I keep telling him to retire now but he has a final salary pension and won't go until he's supposed to retire lol


Its a pity he can't go on ill health - I'm not a pension expert but don't think that would affect his pension would it?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm off sleeping, night!


Goodnight


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha. I'm only 24 and I dread to think when they'll let me retire lol


They'll have done away with it by then - they may buy you a mobility scooter and zimmer frame, then insert stair lifts in work for you and if you're really lucky they may let you have a little nap in the afternoon, but there'll be no let up.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Its a pity he can't go on ill health - I'm not a pension expert but don't think that would affect his pension would it?


It's funny I have asked him the exact same question. He seems to think that the company he works for won't and I told him to speak to hr and he never done it. In addition he should be allowed to have a seat when he's working the line for his health and wellbeing and he never asked for it !
He's proper old school my dad - he thinks we are still in the old days and workers don't have rights


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> They'll have done away with it by then - they may buy you a mobility scooter and zimmer frame, then insert stair lifts in work for you and if you're really lucky they may let you have a little nap in the afternoon, but there'll be no let up.


Yeah my fiancé and I were just chatting about it there and he said that's probably why it's a legal requirement for all company's to give you a workplace pension - so the government don't need to cash out in later years


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We're always laughing in my class - or singing, the kids love a joke or hearing about Lola. I often use it to defuse potentially, aggressive or stressful situations - works every time!


Your jokes work every time......??
Ahem...


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's funny I have asked him the exact same question. He seems to think that the company he works for won't and I told him to speak to hr and he never done it. In addition he should be allowed to have a seat when he's working the line for his health and wellbeing and he never asked for it !
> He's proper old school my dad - he thinks we are still in the old days and workers don't have rights


I bet a lot of it is pride too, my dad was the same - wouldn't ask for anything. He had angina too and emphysema.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah my fiancé and I were just chatting about it there and he said that's probably why it's a legal requirement for all company's to give you a workplace pension - so the government don't need to cash out in later years


Yup I think so too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your jokes work every time......??
> Ahem...


Well usually - on 11 - 16 year olds - although some go right over their head! One lad today told me he could speak cow, which turned out to be a loud 'moo' so I started on my repertoire of cow jokes - moovies, moosic etc., but all wasted! He was not amoosed and wandered off - looking bemoosed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> And my dad is 58 and working full time on 12 hour shifts in a factory with angina waiting on retirement. I keep telling him to retire now but he has a final salary pension and won't go until he's supposed to retire lol





Lyn W said:


> I can't get my state pension till I'm 68! They are thinking of changing it again.
> They are always moving the goal posts - we are so apathetic in this country we just put up with it.


I might not get mine til I'm 72, apparently!!!
Lucky, I don't need the dratted thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I might not get mine til I'm 72, apparently!!!
> Lucky, I don't need the dratted thing.


...and they want to stop bus passes!
I'll have yours then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm off sleeping, night!


Night Spud's Mum, sleep well.
One more day and it's the weekend!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I bet a lot of it is pride too, my dad was the same - wouldn't ask for anything. He had angina too and emphysema.


Probably. It's upsetting for my mum too though because he comes home exhausted and he won't take any advice! I asked him to do a trip to the tip when I first moved in to the house and my fiancé and his friends were carrying in boxes from the van to the house and he started helping! I had to do the whole 'dad came you come in to this room for a second' then I told him off. He knows he shouldn't be doing that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha. I'm only 24 and I dread to think when they'll let me retire lol


At about 106 at this rate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well usually - on 11 - 16 year olds - although some go right over their head! One lad today told me he could speak cow, which turned out to be a loud 'moo' so I started on my repertoire of cow jokes - moovies, moosic etc., but all wasted! He was not amoosed and wandered off - looking bemoosed.


Udderly terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and they want to stop bus passes!
> I'll have yours then!


Are there any buses left to pass ?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Probably. It's upsetting for my mum too though because he comes home exhausted and he won't take any advice! I asked him to do a trip to the tip when I first moved in to the house and my fiancé and his friends were carrying in boxes from the van to the house and he started helping! I had to do the whole 'dad came you come in to this room for a second' then I told him off. He knows he shouldn't be doing that


Just like my dad. Simple colds used to make him gasp for breath, and he was on oxygen, but he refused to be an invalid.
He was never happier than when doing DIY for any of us.


----------



## Angel Carrion

johnandjade said:


> need to pop off for now, few bits and bobs to do around the house. smoke me a kipper skipper, i'll be back by breakfast


I thought this said "few bits and boobs to do around the house" first time reading....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 9th place for August,,with 238 points, up 2 places, earning 17 points to add to July's points and carry on to the end of the year was Delaney.
@Yellow Turtle 
Periods of heavy posting and then quiet bits.
Thanks for all the fun, Del.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I thought this said "few bits and boobs to do around the house" first time reading....


That's probably what he meant.


----------



## Lyn W

Angel Carrion said:


> I thought this said "few bits and boobs to do around the house" first time reading....


Thank goodness you didn't mistake the b for a t in bits!
That would really have given you a bad impression of John!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> My favourite water flavour too.


I like cherry and strawberry things too but not water  what's your favorite drink?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I like cherry and strawberry things too but not water  what's your favorite drink?


Hi Michelle Anything citrusy and ginger beer!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Ohhh I'm sorry about your migraines. I also suffer from Migraines and Meniers Disease but with Meneires I can't drink too many fluids or anything that has too much sodium because it creates vertigo and many other issues for me. Good for you feeling better with water. I will try the infused water but ice cold


Oh I see! I'm sorry to hear that. Migraines are the pits dude and so is vertigo. I hope the water works out for you!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Just like my dad. Simple colds used to make him gasp for breath, and he was on oxygen, but he refused to be an invalid.
> He was never happier than when doing DIY for any of us.


Emphysema is a scary disease. Your dad just have been quite brave because I know of many people who let it overcome them. I can't imagine never feeling like I could catch my breath


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Michelle Anything citrusy and ginger beer!


GINGER BEER IS MY FAVORITE!!! I've never met anyone else that likes it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness you didn't mistake the b for a t in bits!
> That would really have given you a bad impression of John!


Or the right one.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> GINGER BEER IS MY FAVORITE!!! I've never met anyone else that likes it!


They do an alcoholic one here called 'Crabbies' which is very nice but as I'm usually driving don't get to have it much when I go out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> GINGER BEER IS MY FAVORITE!!! I've never met anyone else that likes it!


I do!!!
And so did the fourth Doctor.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Emphysema is a scary disease. Your dad just have been quite brave because I know of many people who let it overcome them. I can't imagine never feeling like I could catch my breath


He had bronchitis in his early 20s and it progressively worsened. He used to say it was like drowning. Must have been horrible for him, it was terrible to see. It took its toll on his heart though and sadly that's what killed him at just 68.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do!!!
> And so did the fourth Doctor.


YES TOM BAKER REFERENCE


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> They do an alcoholic one here called 'Crabbies' which is very nice but as I'm usually driving don't get to have it much when I go out.


That is so funny you mention that. I had Crabbies for the first time a couple weeks ago. It was so very good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He had bronchitis in his early 20s and it progressively worsened. He used to say it was like drowning. Must have been horrible for him, it was terrible to see. It took its toll on his heart though and sadly that's what killed him at just 68.


No age nowadays.
i'm sorry.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do!!!
> And so did the fourth Doctor.


It's so good! We have a new beer debuting here that's called 'not your father's root beer" and it tastes exactly like root beer. Very good stuff. They can't keep it on the shelves.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That is so funny you mention that. I had Crabbies for the first time a couple weeks ago. It was so very good!


I love ginger biscuits to dip in my tea too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No age nowadays.
> i'm sorry.


Thanks Adam. It was 27 years ago now but still miss him terribly. Its mad, but when I'm struggling with my own DIY or the car I often ask him to show me what to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> YES TOM BAKER REFERENCE


Hmmm.
Fourth Doctor.
I used to go drinking with Tom on occasion and he never went near ginger beer!!!!!!
Goodness, he could drink.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Adam. It was 27 years ago now but still miss him terribly. Its mad, but when I'm struggling with my own DIY or the car I often ask him to show me what to do.


It's not mad at all. You can still feel close to him.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I love ginger biscuits to dip in my tea too.


Ginger biscuits are delicious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That is so funny you mention that. I had Crabbies for the first time a couple weeks ago. It was so very good!



I can't possibly comment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love ginger biscuits to dip in my tea too.


Ginger snaps!!!! 
Yummmmmmyyyy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ginger snaps!!!!
> Yummmmmmyyyy!!!


The stem ginger bickies are especially good because they are a bit chewy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Adam. It was 27 years ago now but still miss him terribly. Its mad, but when I'm struggling with my own DIY or the car I often ask him to show me what to do.


My dad ran off with another woman when I was 17, never spoke to him again, though he's tried to contact me.
Naughty chap.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> The stem ginger bickies are especially good because they are a bit chewy


I like them crispy as can be!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't possibly comment.


Bahahahahaha haha my goodness!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dad ran off with another woman when I was 17, never spoke to him again, though he's tried to contact me.
> Naughty chap.


Very naughty. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Very naughty. I'm sorry to hear that.


He was a good daddy when I was small, but he drifted away from the family.
Bit sad, it hurt my mother and brothers so much and destroyed the woman's family too.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was a good daddy when I was small, but he drifted away from the family.
> Bit sad, it hurt my mother and brothers so much and destroyed the woman's family too.


My dad was a mean brute for the first 7 years of my life before he started to clean up his act. Then he married the wicked witch of the west and she took over doing horrid awful mean things. It wasn't until she died that he and I reconnected. Then he got sick with cancer and relied on me heavily, six years later we're doing ok. But it's been a journey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My dad was a mean brute for the first 7 years of my life before he started to clean up his act. Then he married the wicked witch of the west and she took over doing horrid awful mean things. It wasn't until she died that he and I reconnected. Then he got sick with cancer and relied on me heavily, six years later we're doing ok. But it's been a journey


Well, I'm very glad you've got there in the end.
used to call my dad's woman the Wicked Witch of the West as well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dad ran off with another woman when I was 17, never spoke to him again, though he's tried to contact me.
> Naughty chap.


I'm sorry about that Adam, that must have been a very difficult time for you, your Mum and the rest of your family. I can understand why you wouldn't want to see him.
I didn't have my Dad as long as I would have liked but I know I was very lucky to have him as long as I did


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'm very glad you've got there in the end.
> used to call my dad's woman the Wicked Witch of the West as well.


This woman was horrid. I despised her and feel terrible because I was not the least bit sad when she died. I was sad for my dad's heartbreak but not that she was gone. A truly mean spirited woman.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry about that Adam, that must have been a very difficult time for you, your Mum and the rest of your family. I can understand why you wouldn't want to see him.
> I didn't have my Dad as long as I would have liked but I know I was very lucky to have him as long as I did


Thanks, Lyn, it was a very long time ago, I am still grateful for his help in my early years and have fond memories of the good times.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> My dad was a mean brute for the first 7 years of my life before he started to clean up his act. Then he married the wicked witch of the west and she took over doing horrid awful mean things. It wasn't until she died that he and I reconnected. Then he got sick with cancer and relied on me heavily, six years later we're doing ok. But it's been a journey


Very sorry to hear that too, Michelle.
We can choose our friends but we can't choose our families
I was *very* lucky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This woman was horrid. I despised her and feel terrible because I was not the least bit sad when she died. I was sad for my dad's heartbreak but not that she was gone. A truly mean spirited woman.


Not good.
I didn't know dad's woman very well, hardly at all, but her children ran away and wanted to come live with us later, told horrible stories (don't know if they were all true). She looked unpleasant, but I was biased and my memory might be playing tricks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not good.
> I didn't know dad's woman very well, hardly at all, but her children ran away and wanted to come live with us later, told horrible stories (don't now if they were all true). She looked unpleasant, but I was biased and my memory might be playing tricks.


Well it speaks volumes that her own kids ran away!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi all. Sorry I was away stripping more wallpaper. 
Adam, Lynn and Michelle I'm very sorry to hear about your dads  I am lucky to have a really good dad who is still here today but does have health problems and I hope to keep him as long as I can! 
I need to say goodnight to everyone but will pop back tomorrow


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Very sorry to hear that too, Michelle.
> We can choose our friends but we can't choose our families
> I was *very* lucky!


You're very right and I'm happy you had such a good relationship with your dad. I have one similar with my mom  she's my hero.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not good.
> I didn't know dad's woman very well, hardly at all, but her children ran away and wanted to come live with us later, told horrible stories (don't know if they were all true). She looked unpleasant, but I was biased and my memory might be playing tricks.


Funny how memories do that


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi all. Sorry I was away stripping more wallpaper.
> Adam, Lynn and Michelle I'm very sorry to hear about your dads  I am lucky to have a really good dad who is still here today but does have health problems and I hope to keep him as long as I can!
> I need to say goodnight to everyone but will pop back tomorrow


Thanks Kirsty. Sleep well and see you tomorrow,
Night night


----------



## meech008

On a lighter note, I need to run to the store to get something to make for supper. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> On a lighter note, I need to run to the store to get something to make for supper. Any suggestions?



What's your level of cooking?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You're very right and I'm happy you had such a good relationship with your dad. I have one similar with my mom  she's my hero.


Yeah I had a great Mum too - wonderful lady!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> On a lighter note, I need to run to the store to get something to make for supper. Any suggestions?


How about a cheese, crisp (potato chips to you) and baked bean sandwich?
That's what I had earlier, yummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well it speaks volumes that her own kids ran away!


Well, I think they were a bit afraid of my dad who'd suddenly come to live with them, replacing their own father. 
Not that my dad would have hurt them or been horrible to them, he was gentle but looked quite strong.


----------



## Lyn W

Chicken Fajitas ?


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> What's your level of cooking?


I can do just about anything


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Chicken Fajitas ?


That sounds really good! Probably because we had those last night funny enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi all. Sorry I was away stripping more wallpaper.
> Adam, Lynn and Michelle I'm very sorry to hear about your dads  I am lucky to have a really good dad who is still here today but does have health problems and I hope to keep him as long as I can!
> I need to say goodnight to everyone but will pop back tomorrow


Thanks, Kirsty, appreciated.
Hope you keep your daddy for a long while yet.
Sleep well and catch you popping tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I can do just about anything


Mm - perhaps a cheese crisp and bean sandwich is a bit basic then!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Mm - perhaps a cheese crisp and bean sandwich is a bit basic then!


It sounds good but I'm not sure hubby would go for that. He works overnight so he loads up because they don't get a break. I'd have to make a lot of sanwiches!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Funny how memories do that


Some scientists say 80% of your memories are wrong.
Or am I remembering that incorrectly?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some scientists say 80% of your memories are wrong.
> Or am I remembering that incorrectly?


Remembering what incorrectly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> On a lighter note, I need to run to the store to get something to make for supper. Any suggestions?


Anything with a lot of cheese in, really.
or just cheese.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some scientists say 80% of your memories are wrong.
> Or am I remembering that incorrectly?


I think I've heard that before


----------



## Lyn W

Cheese and potato pie with mixed veg?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Cheese and potato pie with mixed veg?


YES


----------



## jaizei

Macaroni & cheese sandwiches


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How about a cheese, crisp (potato chips to you) and baked bean sandwich?
> That's what I had earlier, yummy!


Indeed, yuuuummmyyy!!!!!!
And points for having cheese.


----------



## Rutibegga

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anything with a lot of cheese in, really.
> or just cheese.



If you're having cheese for dinner, I'm coming over.


----------



## Angel Carrion

meech008 said:


> My dad was a mean brute for the first 7 years of my life before he started to clean up his act. Then he married the wicked witch of the west and she took over doing horrid awful mean things. It wasn't until she died that he and I reconnected. Then he got sick with cancer and relied on me heavily, six years later we're doing ok. But it's been a journey


Same boat. My father abused me until my late teens when I freaked out because he came over to pick up my older brother for his court mandated every other weekend visitation (I had said I didn't want to go). Evidently he decided that he changed his mind and wasn't okay with me saying no so after getting my brother in the car he charged the front door then tried to break down my bedroom door (I had run in and locked it behind me). My entire house and doors are made of solid wood, so luckily he wasn't able to bust it down, but the fact that he was trying was enough to freak me out really bad to the point of calling everyone in my cellphone for help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It sounds good but I'm not sure hubby would go for that. He works overnight so he loads up because they don't get a break. I'd have to make a lot of sanwiches!


Yeah, he might appreciate something hot and substantial.
With cheese.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Macaroni & cheese sandwiches


Also a winner. What kind of bread do you use


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Remembering what incorrectly?


What ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What ?


What what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Cheese and potato pie with mixed veg?





jaizei said:


> Macaroni & cheese sandwiches


Are you just mentioning cheese to get extra points now?
Fair enough, it never fails.


----------



## Angel Carrion

jaizei said:


> Macaroni & cheese sandwiches


Oooooooo yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm Mac & cheeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssseeeee


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you just mentioning cheese to get extra points now?
> Fair enough, it never fails.


Nope - that's one of my favourites!
I used to make it with Smash - but now you can buy it ready made and you just have to pop it in the microwave.
I add extra cheese and then grill it to make it lovely and brown on the top!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> If you're having cheese for dinner, I'm coming over.


I am famous for loving cheese, extra points in here for mentions of it. 
Welcome back, you missed all of August, our karaoke, the jellyfish frisbees, lots of beer drinking and drawings.......


----------



## Lyn W

Angel Carrion said:


> Same boat. My father abused me until my late teens when I freaked out because he came over to pick up my older brother for his court mandated every other weekend visitation (I had said I didn't want to go). Evidently he decided that he changed his mind and wasn't okay with me saying no so after getting my brother in the car he charged the front door then tried to break down my bedroom door (I had run in and locked it behind me). My entire house and doors are made of solid wood, so luckily he wasn't able to bust it down, but the fact that he was trying was enough to freak me out really bad to the point of calling everyone in my cellphone for help.


Sorry you had it pretty rough too Angel.
Parents! Who'd have them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> If you're having cheese for dinner, I'm coming over.


And lots and lots of talk about cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Same boat. My father abused me until my late teens when I freaked out because he came over to pick up my older brother for his court mandated every other weekend visitation (I had said I didn't want to go). Evidently he decided that he changed his mind and wasn't okay with me saying no so after getting my brother in the car he charged the front door then tried to break down my bedroom door (I had run in and locked it behind me). My entire house and doors are made of solid wood, so luckily he wasn't able to bust it down, but the fact that he was trying was enough to freak me out really bad to the point of calling everyone in my cellphone for help.


Crikey ! 
Not a very good experience at all.
My dad was okay apart from his philandering and being a bit dim.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What what?


Eh ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Oooooooo yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm Mac & cheeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssseeeee


Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - that's one of my favourites!
> I used to make to with Smash - but now you can buy it ready made and you just have to pop it in the microwave.
> I add extra cheese and then grill it to make it lovely and brown on the top!


yum, yum, yummidy, yum.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go now.
Enjoy the rest of the evening/night (and your meal Michelle)
I'll see you all tomorrow.
3 cheers for the weekend!!!!
NIght Night and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go now.
> Enjoy the rest of the evening/night (and your meal Michelle)
> I'll see you all tomorrow.
> 3 cheers for the weekend!!!!
> NIght Night and take care.


Hip Hip Hurray!
Hip Hip Hurray!!
Hip Hip Hurray!!!
Night night, Lyn.
have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 8th place for August, up 1 from July, with 257 points is Kirsty, who's just gone to bed ! She gets 18 points to add to her July score and take forwards to the end of the year.
@kirsty Johnston 
Thanks for lots of fun and chat, Kirsty, and great to see you back in The Cold Dark Room with us again this week.
You're fantastic.


----------



## meech008

I must say I e never had baked beans on a Sammy before


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The clamp that held the nuclear bombs to the airplanes that dropped them on Japan was made by a company set up by Zeppo Marx and he worked on it's design along with a wristwatch that detected your pulse and gave an alarm when you were having a heart attack. 
Zeppo was generally said to have been a lousy actor and couldn't wait to get out of the business, but is also said to have been far and away the funniest of the Marx brothers in real life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I must say I e never had baked beans on a Sammy before


Tis nice, but better with melted cheese as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What goes "Woof ! Woof !" Boom ! ?


----------



## Moozillion

Rutibegga said:


> If you're having cheese for dinner, I'm coming over.


I see from your member profile that you are a veterinary nurse!!!! 
How EXTREMELY COOL!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I see from your member profile that you are a veterinary nurse!!!!
> How EXTREMELY COOL!!!!!


Evening, Bea.
Good day ?


----------



## meech008

This thing can't bake fast enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This thing can't bake fast enough.


What did you decide on in the end?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did you decide on in the end?


The cheese and potato pie with mixed veg.. I threw in a little ground beef too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The cheese and potato pie with mixed veg.. I threw in a little ground beef too


Yuuuummmyyyy!!!
Still a little way to go, though.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuummmyyyy!!!
> Still a little way to go, though.


Yeah it looks delicious though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yeah it looks delicious though!


Yep!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!


What did YOU have for dinner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What did YOU have for dinner


Red Thai curried mixed veg and chicken with saffron rice.
Yuuuuummmmyy scrummmyyyy!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Red Thai curried mixed veg and chicken with saffron rice.
> Yuuuuummmmyy scrummmyyyy!!!!!


Yuum!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yuum!!!!!


Indeed.
Yours still not ready?
You must be starving!


----------



## Angel Carrion

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you had it pretty rough too Angel.
> Parents! Who'd have them?


Meh, it's whatever. I'm just glad he never touched any of my siblings. If he had, I'd be in jail for homicide right now.


----------



## meech008

It's finally ready, we do eat late but not this late! Very hungry! Earl did enjoy a piece of carrot as a treat while we waited though.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> Not a very good experience at all.
> My dad was okay apart from his philandering and being a bit dim.


As I said with Lynn; Meh. Compared to others, I had it easy. Compared to others on the other side of the coin, I had it horrible. It's all a matter of perspective and learning to deal with it and creating coping mechanisms for when the PTSD flares (but that's also from other things I won't go into right now, so I'm just gonna focus on the bits of it that are from my father). I had started to purposefully wear choker necklaces a couple years ago to try and get my mind to un-tense from the sensation of it and my body to relax, but it only worked so far. I still stretch out my t-shirt neck holes from tugging them so they wouldn't touch my neck, but at least they stretch out slower now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's finally ready, we do eat late but not this late! Very hungry! Earl did enjoy a piece of carrot as a treat while we waited though.


Enjoy! 
(and glad you did, too, Earl)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!
> (and glad you did, too, Earl)


He's my little hot mess. Never seen that tort move so fast haha. But that's what he was kept fed on while he was under the other girls care. Sweet potato, carrot, strawberries, and lettuce lol


----------



## meech008

Angel Carrion said:


> As I said with Lynn; Meh. Compared to others, I had it easy. Compared to others on the other side of the coin, I had it horrible. It's all a matter of perspective and learning to deal with it and creating coping mechanisms for when the PTSD flares (but that's also from other things I won't go into right now, so I'm just gonna focus on the bits of it that are from my father). I had started to purposefully wear choker necklaces a couple years ago to try and get my mind to un-tense from the sensation of it and my body to relax, but it only worked so far. I still stretch out my t-shirt neck holes from tugging them so they wouldn't touch my neck, but at least they stretch out slower now.


You said it well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> As I said with Lynn; Meh. Compared to others, I had it easy. Compared to others on the other side of the coin, I had it horrible. It's all a matter of perspective and learning to deal with it and creating coping mechanisms for when the PTSD flares (but that's also from other things I won't go into right now, so I'm just gonna focus on the bits of it that are from my father). I had started to purposefully wear choker necklaces a couple years ago to try and get my mind to un-tense from the sensation of it and my body to relax, but it only worked so far. I still stretch out my t-shirt neck holes from tugging them so they wouldn't touch my neck, but at least they stretch out slower now.


Yep, it's how you deal with it.
Bad, bad things have happened to me, but it's true what they say;
Whatever don't kill you, makes you stronger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's my little hot mess. Never seen that tort move so fast haha. But that's what he was kept fed on while he was under the other girls care. Sweet potato, carrot, strawberries, and lettuce lol


Little bit of carrot is no problem.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, it's how you deal with it.
> Bad, bad things have happened to me, but it's true what they say;
> Whatever don't kill you, makes you stronger.



"Or makes you a cripple" says my busted joints and crappy back.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Angel Carrion said:


> "Or makes you a cripple" says my busted joints and crappy back.



I make this joke a lot, calling myself cripple. Especially when using a knee, ankle, wrist, or elbow brace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> "Or makes you a cripple" says my busted joints and crappy back.


And my missing teeth and destroyed lungs, yeah.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And my missing teeth and destroyed lungs, yeah.



We need a Cripple's United group.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And my missing teeth and destroyed lungs, yeah.


We learned about TB today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> We need a Cripple's United group.


Yeah, there's plenty on the Forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We learned about TB today.


When I was in hospital a lot of med students came to interview me, prod and poke me and so on.
Always asked my permission first. I was interesting as I had a none European strain of TB and had not responded to the usual treatment.
I was happy to help. It could save others and it was company, too.I was back in England, without wifey and far from my friends so I had few visitors.
Loneliness was terrible. 
TB is not very nice.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was in hospital a lot of med students came to interview me, prod and poke me and so on.
> Always asked my permission first. I was interesting as I had a none European strain of TB and had not responded to the usual treatment.
> I was happy to help. It could save others and it was company, too.I was back in England, without wifey and far from my friends so I had few visitors.
> Loneliness was terrible.
> TB is not very nice.


Radiographically, it's fascinating. I've seen it once on an X-ray. I didn't know there were so many times and I also didn't know you could get it into your bones. I bet it must have been horrible for you. Do you get x rayed or otherwise tested for it regularly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 7th place for August with 303 points, earning 19 points to add to July's and carry on to the end of the year is Bea.
@Moozillion 
Always witty and interesting, but not seeing enough of you now you're back at work. 
Thanks for your input, Bea.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Also a winner. What kind of bread do you use







Though I don't usually discriminate


----------



## stojanovski92113

Have a good night everyone!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Radiographically, it's fascinating. I've seen it once on an X-ray. I didn't know there were so many times and I also didn't know you could get it into your bones. I bet it must have been horrible for you. Do you get x rayed or otherwise tested for it regularly?


No, not now.
i had it for about two years before it was diagnosed.
I decided i had bronchitis due to smoking and that was that.
i got weaker and weaker, lost a lot of weight and finally couldn't eat and barely swallow liquids.
Coughing up sputum, but not blood. (that came later).
Finally someone persuaded me to go the hospital, here in Fes, where they took one look at the x-ray and said "TB".
i went to England for treatment and was immediately placed in isolation because I was contagious.
After being reduced to less than 40 kilos (and I'm tall) and 107 days in hospital isolation (first hospital gave up on me after 6 weeks and transferred me to another which saved my life) I was released as non-infectious but still with TB. The x-rays are indeed interesting.
Back to Morocco where I was on medication for another 6 months until blood and sputum tests showed i was 100% clear.
My lungs were a third destroyed and will never regrow completely, but a bit.
All treatment and x-rays and medication in both countries was free.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Have a good night everyone!!


Night, night, take care.
See you tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not now.
> i had it for about two years before it was diagnosed.
> I decided i had bronchitis due to smoking and that was that.
> i got weaker and weaker, lost a lot of weight and finally couldn't eat and barely swallow liquids.
> Coughing up sputum, but not blood. (that came later).
> Finally someone persuaded me to go the hospital, here in Fes, where they took one look at is and said "TB".
> i went to England for treatment and was immediately placed in isolation because I was contagious.
> After being reduced to less than 40 kilos (and I'm tall) and 107 days in hospital isolation (first hospital gave up on me after 6 weeks and transferred me to another which saved my life) I was released as non-infectious but still with TB. The x-rays are indeed interesting.
> Back to Morocco where I was on medication for another 6 months until blood and sputum tests showed i was 100% clear.
> My lungs were a third destroyed and will never regrow completely, but a bit.
> All treatment and x-rays and medication in both countries was free.


It's An incredible Story if you dont mind me saying so. We have patients come in for chest xrays frequently because their TB tests have come up positive but it's very rare for it to be a true positive. Were both lungs destroyed or one more than the other? They do regenerate a little bit but not as much as your liver does. Even more amazing is you had no health care bill. What a wonder, here you'd be in debt till you died :-/


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not now.
> i had it for about two years before it was diagnosed.
> I decided i had bronchitis due to smoking and that was that.
> i got weaker and weaker, lost a lot of weight and finally couldn't eat and barely swallow liquids.
> Coughing up sputum, but not blood. (that came later).
> Finally someone persuaded me to go the hospital, here in Fes, where they took one look at is and said "TB".
> i went to England for treatment and was immediately placed in isolation because I was contagious.
> After being reduced to less than 40 kilos (and I'm tall) and 107 days in hospital isolation (first hospital gave up on me after 6 weeks and transferred me to another which saved my life) I was released as non-infectious but still with TB. The x-rays are indeed interesting.
> Back to Morocco where I was on medication for another 6 months until blood and sputum tests showed i was 100% clear.
> My lungs were a third destroyed and will never regrow completely, but a bit.
> All treatment and x-rays and medication in both countries was free.



I'm very glad you're still here and for the most part healthy besides joining the Cripple Club.

Yay free medical attention! The expensiveness of it is crazy!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Bea.
> Good day ?


A bit frustrating- couldn't get much done. On the female ward I'm assigned to (I work in a forensic psychiatric hospital) the toilets backed up horribly, and the plumbers worked on it all day. The female patients had to brush their teeth in a sink in the laundry room, and the patients had to be convoyed to the toilets in one of the staff office areas. Much of the regular activity, staffings and groups were delayed or cancelled because of the dreadful, unsanitary mess.
On the male ward I'm also assigned to, we were so short of staff that there was no one to escort patients to any group or activity off-ward.
So I had a long lunch with 2 work friends and got some paperwork done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's An incredible Story if you dont mind me saying so. We have patients come in for chest xrays frequently because their TB tests have come up positive but it's very rare for it to be a true positive. Were both lungs destroyed or one more than the other? They do regenerate a little bit but not as much as your liver does. Even more amazing is you had no health care bill. What a wonder, here you'd be in debt till you died :-/


One more than the other, the left I think and only the top third of each more or less wiped out. 
In Britain the NHS is free for everyone; in Morocco, TB treatment is free as they are trying to get sufferers to go to the hospital and eradicate the disease (which is actually spreading), if they charged, most could not afford the treatment and wouldn't go, making things much worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I'm very glad you're still here and for the most part healthy besides joining the Cripple Club.
> 
> Yay free medical attention! The expensiveness of it is crazy!


I'm pretty good now, just get out of breath easily. 
Can't understand the American system at all, i'm afraid.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One more than the other, the left I think and only the top third of each more or less wiped out.
> In Britain the NHS is free for everyone; in Morocco, TB treatment is free as they are trying to get sufferers to go to the hospital and eradicate the disease (which is actually spreading), if they charged, most could not afford the treatment and wouldn't go, making things much worse.


I think that's why we have so much crisis intervention (people only seek medical attention when it's urgent ) hete. Nobody can afford standard health care. It's pathetic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A bit frustrating- couldn't get much done. On the female ward I'm assigned to (I work in a forensic psychiatric hospital) the toilets backed up horribly, and the plumbers worked on it all day. The female patients had to brush their teeth in a sink in the laundry room, and the patients had to be convoyed to the toilets in one of the staff office areas. Much of the regular activity, staffings and groups were delayed or cancelled because of the dreadful, unsanitary mess.
> On the male ward I'm also assigned to, we were so short of staff that there was no one to escort patients to any group or activity off-ward.
> So I had a long lunch with 2 work friends and got some paperwork done.


Goodness, sounds a right mess! 
Hopefully, fixed for tomorrow.


----------



## meech008

Well friends. I need to go to bed... early day tomorrow and my sister is coming to visit for the weekend! I'm so excited to see her  see everyone tomorrow on the ride to the hospital. Sleep well everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 6th place for August, with 365 points earning 20 points to add to July's and carry through to the end of the year was Spud's Mum.
@spudthetortoise 
Keep those adorable photos and tales of near-calamitous personal injury coming, please. 
You really help brighten up The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well friends. I need to go to bed... early day tomorrow and my sister is coming to visit for the weekend! I'm so excited to see her  see everyone tomorrow on the ride to the hospital. Sleep well everyone


Thanks, Meech, you too.
Say hi to your sister from The Cold Dark Room.
Take care and have fun tomorrow.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Meech, you too.
> Say hi to your sister from The Cold Dark Room.
> Take care and have fun tomorrow.


Psshhhh she's going to have a guest spot! I'm excited for you all to meet her. Thanks! Give tidgy a rub for me, darling girl


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Psshhhh she's going to have a guest spot! I'm excited for you all to meet her. Thanks! Give tidgy a rub for me, darling girl


ha de ha! 
Look forward to that
i'll give Tidgy a rub from you when she wakes up.
Thanks.


----------



## Momof4

When you see this pattern what would you call it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> When you see this pattern what would you call it?
> View attachment 146688


Hi, Kathy.
I dunno.
Leaf motif ?
Leaf pattern ?


----------



## Momof4

Me either! Bamboo or Palm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Me either! Bamboo or Palm?


Not bamboo.
Maybe a palm of some kind, they have lots of different leaf types.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks, for trying to help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thanks, for trying to help.


That's ok.
I think it's probably artist's imagination, not anything in particular.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to beddy byebyes.
It's really quite late here.
Good night Cold Dark Room.
Good Night Cold dark Roomers.
And good morning to those awaking shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy " Hug Your Boss Day".
And happy " Lazy Mom's Day" .


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 6th place for August, with 365 points earning 20 points to add to July's and carry through to the end of the year was Spud's Mum.
> @spudthetortoise
> Keep those adorable photos and tales of near-calamitous personal injury coming, please.
> You really help brighten up The Cold Dark Room.


Thank you


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night Spud's Mum, sleep well.
> One more day and it's the weekend!


Up really late today!
I just can't drag myself out of bed


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> When you see this pattern what would you call it?
> View attachment 146688




fern? we have cakes called fern cakes with leaves like that on.


----------



## johnandjade

gooooodddd mornooning!! Friday woo hoo! (jumps and cliks heels) looks like some poor soul had a game of skittles with a lamppost....



bumper from car and remains of the light are on the other side of the road! no 'white tent' up so guess no casualties.


----------



## johnandjade

^ only got a half strike, 2nd post still standing


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

See? 20 minutes of silence. No snoring. No scurrying of animal feet. Nothing. There is a sound of water dripping.............4:30- 5:00 a.m.....Not a good time for a visit.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> See? 20 minutes of silence. No snoring. No scurrying of animal feet. Nothing. There is a sound of water dripping.............4:30- 5:00 a.m.....Not a good time for a visit.




good morning mr ed, 1030 here, I've actually had to do some work this morning. dripping water? uh oh,do we need a plumber? 

how are you today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry. Juggling two websites at once.
I was on the Kawasaki Ninja site (Zx1441r)
I'm fine.
However, now it's time for work.
See you later.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. Juggling two websites at once.
> I was on the Kawasaki Ninja site (Zx1441r)
> I'm fine.
> However, now it's time for work.
> See you later.




sounds like a nice machine! hope you have a good day, and remember to clean the fridge for lyn!


----------



## Rutibegga

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am famous for loving cheese, extra points in here for mentions of it.
> Welcome back, you missed all of August, our karaoke, the jellyfish frisbees, lots of beer drinking and drawings.......



Ha! Yes, I was too busy staring at my tortoise with a coffee/tea/beer in my hand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a nice machine! hope you have a good day, and remember to clean the fridge for lyn!


The scary part is that I did clean it. It's as clean as it has ever been.


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got my hands full today. It's about 94 with over 80% humidity and I have a frigging LAWN MOWER to work on. A lawn mower!
And not just any lawn mower. A hydraulic drive mower that needs the drive pump, lines and both wheel motors replaced and the tank and filter housing flushed. Something inside blew apart. It's a great greasy mess and I'm not pleased.
Don't they know I'm retired?
Apparently none of the other mechanics know what fluid drive is.....


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> You too!


Hi Michelle how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And here.
> They put them in ponds or fountains and wonder why they die.


Hello Big Boss.

Yes, I was once told to put Oli in a big bowl filled with water, where he can swim,rather than an enclosure.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle how are you?


Hi! I'm well, just on my way to the hospital. How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi all!!
> Just a flying visit to say hello and hope everybody is doing well.
> My house move has been horrific! The people that stayed here before left pretty much all of their furniture and I need to wait until next week before the Charity van can pick it up! In the mean time I've been trying to sell off as much as I can which has been helpful for the back pocket
> So I have also ripped out the fireplace, moved all the furniture to the garage (with my fiancé's help!), cleaned the house top to bottom, ripped off the daedo rail(or whatever it's called!) and removed the non edible tortoise flowers out the back garden - well the ones I know aren't tortoise friendly anyway. There are some more though I need to find out about - watch out for the post!
> My fiancé is currently plastering the living room and I've had no TV or broadband for a week ing you
> Other than that it's all good!


Hi, and hope all goes well at your new home. 

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi! I'm well, just on my way to the hospital. How are you?


So far so good, thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon ladies, how are we today?


----------



## johnandjade

chuck norris can slam a revolving door


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon ladies, how are we today?


Pretty good. How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Pretty good. How are you?



over worked and under pressure lol. but can't complain, only few hrs left. anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> over worked and under pressure lol. but can't complain, only few hrs left. anything planned for the weekend?


My sister is coming to town  we're going to have a grand time, even if it's raining all weekend


----------



## Abdulla6169

It's Really windy today:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> See? 20 minutes of silence. No snoring. No scurrying of animal feet. Nothing. There is a sound of water dripping.............4:30- 5:00 a.m.....Not a good time for a visit.


The Brits have all gone to work and the Americans are all still asleep.
Gillian not about at the moment. 
The hedgehogs should be around, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Ha! Yes, I was too busy staring at my tortoise with a coffee/tea/beer in my hand.


I do a lot of that. 
A lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got my hands full today. It's about 94 with over 80% humidity and I have a frigging LAWN MOWER to work on. A lawn mower!
> And not just any lawn mower. A hydraulic drive mower that needs the drive pump, lines and both wheel motors replaced and the tank and filter housing flushed. Something inside blew apart. It's a great greasy mess and I'm not pleased.
> Don't they know I'm retired?
> Apparently none of the other mechanics know what fluid drive is.....


Fluid drive ?
I know.
It's beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Big Boss.
> 
> Yes, I was once told to put Oli in a big bowl filled with water, where he can swim,rather than an enclosure.


Silly people.
Oh, dear.
Afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> My sister is coming to town  we're going to have a grand time, even if it's raining all weekend


 oh yeah, I read that this mornooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> It's Really windy today:
> View attachment 146725
> 
> View attachment 146726


Golly, Abdulla!
Looks, like England, except for the palm trees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Up really late today!
> I just can't drag myself out of bed


By the time you read this, you'll be free for the weekend!
Hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, denizens of The Cold Dark Room.
Bit late today, got a bit tied up.
It's the last time I agree to be the model for the boy scouts knot tying contest. 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh yeah, I read that this mornooning


Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Into the top 5 places for August.
In fifth place, scoring 488 points and gaining 21 points to add to July's score and take forward to the end of the year,moving up 5 places from July is Cameron! 
@jaizei 
Well done, lots of posted pics and vids and a bundle of correct quiz answers helped considerably.
Ahem.
Thanks for your valuable contributions.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.






good afternoon sir, im hard at work honest boss!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146727
> 
> 
> good afternoon sir, im hard at work honest boss!!!


So I see.
What nice eyes you have !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly people.
> Oh, dear.
> Afternoon, Gillian.


Hello Boss. Still busy with lessons?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I see.
> What nice eyes you have !




that be the caffeine lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Boss. Still busy with lessons?


Nope, not today, had to get some taxonomy done this morning, only got 9 years left to finish this. 
Still classifying monocotyledons.
Darned grasses ! 
At least monocots are monophyletic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that be the caffeine lol


Well, it doesn't do that to mine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not today, had to get some taxonomy done this morning, only got 9 years left to finish this.
> Still classifying monocotyledons.
> Darned grasses !
> At least monocots are monophyletic.





(smiles and nods) lol, i have no idea what that means


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it doesn't do that to mine.




ok, i sat on a pin


----------



## johnandjade

... and had a magic potion as well


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ok, i sat on a pin


WOW! You'd better take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, i sat on a pin


Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... and had a magic potion as well


That'll definitely do it!!


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! today one guy walked out and anothers getting sacked, more work to do now :/


----------



## mike taylor

Man this place is crowded! Hey , armadillo give me my beer back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! today one guy walked out and anothers getting sacked, more work to do now :/


Always something going on.
Makes the days go quicker, at least!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always something going on.
> Makes the days go quicker, at least!




the guy with the punctured bum due back on Monday as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Man this place is crowded! Hey , armadillo give me my beer back!


They like a slurp.
Bring any air freshener ?
The last lot ran out.
How's your son ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the guy with the punctured bum due back on Monday as well


Well, he won't be sitting down on the job, will he ?


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They like a slurp.
> Bring any air freshener ?
> The last lot ran out.
> How's your son ?


He is up walking and talking . We have more doctors coming at noon to run some test on him to see if they will let him go home .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> He is up walking and talking . We have more doctors coming at noon to run some test on him to see if they will let him go home .


It's good they're not just chucking him out to free the bed.
Good luck with that, should be okay, I feel.


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> He is up walking and talking . We have more doctors coming at noon to run some test on him to see if they will let him go home .




hope all is ok! positive vibes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lunch time. I got the bulk of that nasty, oily job finished. When I come back here on Tuesday it should be nice, dry and relatively clean and I can just throw new, shiny parts on it.
I have it too good, I guess. I was really angry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch time. I got the bulk of that nasty, oily job finished. When I come back here on Tuesday it should be nice, dry and relatively clean and I can just throw new, shiny parts on it.
> I have it too good, I guess. I was really angry.


But still get satisfaction at a job well done, I hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But still get satisfaction at a job well done, I hope.


Yes. I'm always happy when the nasty part is over. i'm covered in burned hydraulic oil and other, unknown substances.


----------



## johnandjade

1700hrs.....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I'm always happy when the nasty part is over. i'm covered in burned hydraulic oil and other, unknown substances.




i was a tyre fitter for a few yrs, i didn't mind the dirt at all... although the night clubs weren't to happy to let me in in overalls and riggers!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Usually I just get dirty hands. (If anything)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I'm always happy when the nasty part is over. i'm covered in burned hydraulic oil and other, unknown substances.


Lovely! 
I think you can pay to have that done to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

H


johnandjade said:


> 1700hrs.....


Hurrah!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Guys, is reptile the genus?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Usually I just get dirty hands. (If anything)



im one of these folk that just accepts the inevitable, i do get dirty at work (even though i CLEAN cars?!) so just don't bother trying to stay clean. 

i also jump in puddles when it's raining but then I usually have full waterproofs on


----------



## johnandjade

what do you call a scotsman who is almost home??? 

hame....'ish' !


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello all! How is everyone?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> what do you call a scotsman who is almost home???
> 
> hame....'ish' !


@johnandjade whats the latest with the Russian tort?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Guys, is reptile the genus?


No reptile is a class of vertebrate animals.
Our genus is Homo, which means man, my Tidgy is Testudo (Latin for shell).
A capital letter is always used for a genus, plural genera.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do you call a scotsman who is almost home???
> 
> hame....'ish' !


John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello all! How is everyone?


Evening, Kirsty, i'm splendid.
And yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> @johnandjade whats the latest with the Russian tort?



STILL BLOOMIN WAITING!!! (getting annoyed) ... jades work mate is still off and apparently gave her phone to her kids?! I'm starting to think shes at it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John ?




.. a taxi


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just showered in our locker room and changed. I even shaved. I wanted to be presentable for the room.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No reptile is a class of vertebrate animals.
> Our genus is Homo, which means man, my Tidgy is Testudo (Latin for shell).
> A capital letter is always used for a genus, plural genera.


What does the Graeca Ibera mean?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No reptile is a class of vertebrate animals.
> Our genus is Homo, which means man, my Tidgy is Testudo (Latin for shell).
> A capital letter is always used for a genus, plural genera.


Thanks.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty, i'm splendid.
> And yourself?


I'm very well thanks  your right - hibernating beastie is a bad idea this year so I'm not going to do it. I would never forgive myself if anything bad happened. 
I made a post about what I should feed him over winter but nobody has replied yet  all the bloomin' weeds and flowers and dead lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just showered in our locker room and changed. I even shaved. I wanted to be presentable for the room.


No one will be able to see.
But at least you'll smell nice.
Thanks for making the effort.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> STILL BLOOMIN WAITING!!! (getting annoyed) ... jades work mate is still off and apparently gave her phone to her kids?! I'm starting to think shes at it!


Phone the sspca - poor thing is lucky enough to be alive being kept out in that weather. Seems like you've tried to do the right thing and be nice about it but that's us in September now.  poor wee thing.


----------



## spud's_mum

ITS FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> ITS FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYY


Woohoo!


----------



## spud's_mum

I can finally turn my alarm off for the next 2 nights haha


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> I can finally turn my alarm off for the next 2 nights haha


I know exactly what you mean!!! It's the best


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just showered in our locker room and changed. I even shaved. I wanted to be presentable for the room.




is the toilet situation been solved?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Phone the sspca - poor thing is lucky enough to be alive being kept out in that weather. Seems like you've tried to do the right thing and be nice about it but that's us in September now.  poor wee thing.




yeah I agree... my only hold back is.. i'll need to give the adress and i dont want any abuse coming jades way? lyn could be right on track with a tortnapping?


----------



## johnandjade

Friday is a good day  


.. i work Saturdays as well though


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> yeah I agree... my only hold back is.. i'll need to give the adress and i dont want any abuse coming jades way? lyn could be right on track with a tortnapping?


Lol I know what you mean. In all seriousness... I have no problem phoning them and saying I was in the neighbourhood and seen it in the back garden?? I would give my name (not address though) so it doesn't go back to her? I just don't want him/her to suffer anymore


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol I know what you mean. In all seriousness... I have no problem phoning them and saying I was in the neighbourhood and seen it in the back garden?? I would give my name (not address though) so it doesn't go back to her? I just don't want him/her to suffer anymore


I guess it all comes back to the women still think jade done it though... 
Just go take it lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> is the toilet situation been solved?


I threatened to bring in a union rep and he let it go.(That I called him on it)


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol I know what you mean. In all seriousness... I have no problem phoning them and saying I was in the neighbourhood and seen it in the back garden?? I would give my name (not address though) so it doesn't go back to her? I just don't want him/her to suffer anymore



too true! last hope is monday, that's been plenty time and your right, it's getting too cold to ^%#= about now


----------



## spud's_mum

Mmmmmmm
Just had ham egg and chips


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I threatened to bring in a union rep and he let it go.(That I called him on it)



wasn't it him 'letting it go' that caused the issue


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Mmmmmmm
> Just had ham egg and chips




egggsalent choice, one of my favourite meals


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> What does the Graeca Ibera mean?


Testudo is the genus of closely related species.
graeca which should never be in capitals is the species.
A species is defined (loosely) as a group of animals that can breed and produce fertile offspring, so for example lions (_Panthera leo) _are the same genus as tigers (_Panthera tigris) _so are closely related and can have offspring, but that offspring is typically sterile. 
So we are _Homo sapiens _ (sapiens meaning wise) thus wise man.(ahem). 
graeca means Greek, but is not referring to the country but to a style of Greek mosaic that resembles the shell pattern. 
ibera is the sub species, a group isolated enough from the others of it's species to be noticeably different, but still capable of interbreeding with the others. ibera are the group of greek tortoises found in an area centred on Turkey. 
My Tidgy is _Testudo graeca greaca. _The type subspecies from Morocco. (and a couple of other places). 
We are also a type subspecies _Homo sapiens sapiens _and are now alone, but up to a few thousand years ago there was also _Homo sapiens neanderthalensis,_Neanderthal man that we interbred with when we encountered them in Europe.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, denizens of The Cold Dark Room.
> Bit late today, got a bit tied up.
> It's the last time I agree to be the model for the boy scouts knot tying contest.
> Hope everyone is well.


That must have been a bit of a bind.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I threatened to bring in a union rep and he let it go.(That I called him on it)




unions I think are fantastic! ... however, i've offered to be 'shop steward' for us in my place but no one is even interested in the idea of joining up to one?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wasn't it him 'letting it go' that caused the issue


Yes. I think I cured him......... through embarrassment.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Testudo is the genus of closely related species.
> graeca which should never be in capitals is the species.
> A species is defined (loosely) as a group of animals that can breed and produce fertile offspring, so for example lions (_Panthera leo) _are the same genus as tigers (_Panthera tigris) _so are closely related and can have offspring, but that offspring is typically sterile.
> So we are _Homo sapiens _ (sapiens meaning wise) thus wise man.(ahem).
> graeca means Greek, but is not referring to the country but to a style of Greek mosaic that resembles the shell pattern.
> ibera is the sub species, a group isolated enough from the others of it's species to be noticeably different, but still capable of interbreeding with the others. ibera are the group of greek tortoises found in an area centred on Turkey.
> My Tidgy is _Testudo graeca greaca. _The type subspecies from Morocco. (and a couple of other places).
> We are also a type subspecies _Homo sapiens sapiens _and are now alone, but up to a few thousand years ago there was also _Homo sapiens neanderthalensis,_Neanderthal man that we interbred with when we encountered them in Europe.


That's interesting stuff. My fiancé and I banged our heads together one night and decided it meant Greek tortoise Turkey lol!! We were kind of right... Just the tortoise actually means shell lol! Your really smart


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Testudo is the genus of closely related species.
> graeca which should never be in capitals is the species.
> A species is defined (loosely) as a group of animals that can breed and produce fertile offspring, so for example lions (_Panthera leo) _are the same genus as tigers (_Panthera tigris) _so are closely related and can have offspring, but that offspring is typically sterile.
> So we are _Homo sapiens _ (sapiens meaning wise) thus wise man.(ahem).
> graeca means Greek, but is not referring to the country but to a style of Greek mosaic that resembles the shell pattern.
> ibera is the sub species, a group isolated enough from the others of it's species to be noticeably different, but still capable of interbreeding with the others. ibera are the group of greek tortoises found in an area centred on Turkey.
> My Tidgy is _Testudo graeca greaca. _The type subspecies from Morocco. (and a couple of other places).
> We are also a type subspecies _Homo sapiens sapiens _and are now alone, but up to a few thousand years ago there was also _Homo sapiens neanderthalensis,_Neanderthal man that we interbred with when we encountered them in Europe.





mr adam sir, i think you could put google out of business! (and really still want to take you to a pub quiz!)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> unions I think are fantastic! ... however, i've offered to be 'shop steward' for us in my place but no one is even interested in the idea of joining up to one?!


IMO day to day things are taken for granted but our hourly rate, retirement and other benefits would be half what they are without our union. Some folks only join when they have a problem. I had an issue about 20 years ago that was resolved and I've remained out of loyalty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm very well thanks  your right - hibernating beastie is a bad idea this year so I'm not going to do it. I would never forgive myself if anything bad happened.
> I made a post about what I should feed him over winter but nobody has replied yet  all the bloomin' weeds and flowers and dead lol


Yes, this can be a problem in over wintering, which i get here too, as I always have over wintered Tidgy as she's been so young, I am in two minds whether or not to do it this year, no she is about 5 years old. 
In the end it often comes down to having to rely on store bought greens and salad mixes, a modicum of lettuce and anything else you can get your hands on. The Tortoise Table is very useful to find out what's good or not. Tidgy is currently on red lettuce, prickly pear, chicory, and the green tops of various vegetables. Petals and leaves from peoples natural, unsprayed gardens are also acquired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> ITS FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYY


Yipppeee!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> IMO day to day things are taken for granted but our hourly rate, retirement and other benefits would be half what they are without our union. Some folks only join when they have a problem. I had an issue about 20 years ago that was resolved and I've remained out of loyalty.




I'm grateful to be employed, it is hard to find work here and some work for as little as £4 per hr ?! only one way things will change in my eyes... together we stand, divided we fall


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How many of us are also off on Monday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I can finally turn my alarm off for the next 2 nights haha


Or just put it in your brother's room under his bed.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or just put it in your brother's room under his bed.


It probably wouldn't wake him.. Just everyone else in the house haha


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, this can be a problem in over wintering, which i get here too, as I always have over wintered Tidgy as she's been so young, I am in two minds whether or not to do it this year, no she is about 5 years old.
> In the end it often comes down to having to rely on store bought greens and salad mixes, a modicum of lettuce and anything else you can get your hands on. The Tortoise Table is very useful to find out what's good or not. Tidgy is currently on red lettuce, prickly pear, chicory, and the green tops of various vegetables. Petals and leaves from peoples natural, unsprayed gardens are also acquired.


I'm not much of a gardener but won't the flowers be dead as well. I have some Fusias and violas in my back garden but won't they be gone?
I know that artichoke and lambs lettuce is healthy and available in the supermarket. My fiancé said you can buy dried out flowers / weeds online - but if they are dried does that mean all the nutrition is gone?
I also ordered a weed growing kit but tried that before and failed miserably lol. Sure I'll get thee


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us are also off on Monday?


Lol not me! I go back on Monday


----------



## spud's_mum

yummmmmmm 

It says "share an enjoy" pfffftt as if! 
I'll just enjoy it on my own


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah I agree... my only hold back is.. i'll need to give the adress and i dont want any abuse coming jades way? lyn could be right on track with a tortnapping?


We cannot advocate illegal activity on Tortoise Forum, or indeed, in The Cold Dark Room.
But I think it would be good if it mysteriously ended up at your house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol I know what you mean. In all seriousness... I have no problem phoning them and saying I was in the neighbourhood and seen it in the back garden?? I would give my name (not address though) so it doesn't go back to her? I just don't want him/her to suffer anymore


Good plan, Kirsty.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, this can be a problem in over wintering, which i get here too, as I always have over wintered Tidgy as she's been so young, I am in two minds whether or not to do it this year, no she is about 5 years old.
> In the end it often comes down to having to rely on store bought greens and salad mixes, a modicum of lettuce and anything else you can get your hands on. The Tortoise Table is very useful to find out what's good or not. Tidgy is currently on red lettuce, prickly pear, chicory, and the green tops of various vegetables. Petals and leaves from peoples natural, unsprayed gardens are also acquired.


Aw carrot tops!!! I never thought of that... I'm getting their


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Mmmmmmm
> Just had ham egg and chips


yummy!
Did you save any for me?
I can't get ham in Morocco.


----------



## spud's_mum

It says your only meant to have 12



are you serious?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yummy!
> Did you save any for me?
> I can't get ham in Morocco.


Bacon could be our biggest cultural difference......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That must have been a bit of a bind.


A knotty problem, indeed.
Hi, Lyn, it's the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

John do you want to pm me the address and I'll call the sspca now?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's interesting stuff. My fiancé and I banged our heads together one night and decided it meant Greek tortoise Turkey lol!! We were kind of right... Just the tortoise actually means shell lol! Your really smart


Taxonomy (classification of living and extinct things) is my specialist subject, i am writing a book on it which should be finished in 2024, i reckon. 
Also, I studied (and still study) Latin and Ancient Greek.
And I'm really smart. 
And modest.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm very well thanks  your right - hibernating beastie is a bad idea this year so I'm not going to do it. I would never forgive myself if anything bad happened.
> I made a post about what I should feed him over winter but nobody has replied yet  all the bloomin' weeds and flowers and dead lol


Hi Kirsty for my leopard over winter I use Florette Cassic Crispy salad which was recommended to me by another member last year - it has frisee radicchio and lambs lettuce with no additives etc. I also use Friendly 'Readigrass' which some pet stores stock. I blend it to almost a powder and coat the wet salad mix with the grass then spray again to hydrate it; it adds fibre to the salad. Also use spring greens, organic romaine from Tesco and kale, some watercress, carrot/beetroot leaves. Just mix and match what I can get but always add the Readigrass. Lola doesn't seem any the worse for it although I hope my weed growing is more successful this year.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A knotty problem, indeed.
> Hi, Lyn, it's the weekend!!!!!!


TGIF !!
I love Friday evenings!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Lyn!


Hi Ed how are you? See you've had a busy day with the mower.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us are also off on Monday?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


>


Monday- Tuesday - and Wednesday!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> It says your only meant to have 12
> View attachment 146766
> 
> View attachment 146765
> are you serious?


Maybe they meant 12 packets!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Monday- Tuesday - and Wednesday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam sir, i think you could put google out of business! (and really still want to take you to a pub quiz!)


Bless you, John.
But a lot of my Q&A's are nicked from QI; as you know, though i do know about half of it (75% now), I know a lot of stuff.
I was blessed with a good memory, an inquiring mind and the ability to read and absorb things really quickly. 
Gosh, my modesty _is _overwhelming, isn't it?
Oh, well, this is my personal promotion thread, I suppose.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you, John.
> But a lot of my Q&A's are nicked from QI; as you know, though i do know about half of it (75% now), I know a lot of stuff.
> I was blessed with a good memory, an inquiring mind and the ability to read and absorb things really quickly.
> Gosh, my modesty _is _overwhelming, isn't it?
> Oh, well, this is my personal promotion thread, I suppose.


For a moment there I thought I'd walked in on a job interview!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> IMO day to day things are taken for granted but our hourly rate, retirement and other benefits would be half what they are without our union. Some folks only join when they have a problem. I had an issue about 20 years ago that was resolved and I've remained out of loyalty.


As a former manager and company owner and director, unions can be a pain.
In the 80's they got a bit out of control in the UK. 
I saw them as a necessary evil, but am in favour of them in principle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm grateful to be employed, it is hard to find work here and some work for as little as £4 per hr ?! only one way things will change in my eyes... together we stand, divided we fall


Aren't they raising the minimum wage to £9 an hour or something?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone!
A happy weekend to you all!
Working definitely makes you appreciate them more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us are also off on Monday?


Me! Me! Me! Me! 
But not Saturday or Sunday
Got about 4 hours a day teaching, so not too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It probably wouldn't wake him.. Just everyone else in the house haha


And he'd get the blame ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a former manager and company owner and director, unions can be a pain.
> In the 80's they got a bit out of control in the UK.
> I saw them as a necessary evil, but am in favour of them in principle.


I've become much more militant as I've got older and far more involved with union issues.
I just wish we still had a few good socialist leaders in this country.
All the parties are becoming clones of each other.
All lead by private school educated toffs who pretend to know what those less fortunate need.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm not much of a gardener but won't the flowers be dead as well. I have some Fusias and violas in my back garden but won't they be gone?
> I know that artichoke and lambs lettuce is healthy and available in the supermarket. My fiancé said you can buy dried out flowers / weeds online - but if they are dried does that mean all the nutrition is gone?
> I also ordered a weed growing kit but tried that before and failed miserably lol. Sure I'll get thee


The dried stuff is good for winter use.
Trouble is a lot of torts, including Tidgy won't eat it.
You have to sprinkle it on other stuff. 
Some flowers have autumn and even winter varieties( but maybe not in Scotland!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 146764
> yummmmmmm
> 
> It says "share an enjoy" pfffftt as if!
> I'll just enjoy it on my own


No share them with us !
I love Matchmakers!


----------



## spud's_mum

... Maybe i should have listened to the serving reccomendations on the match makers packet. I feel sick now!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty for my leopard over winter I use Florette Cassic Crispy salad which was recommended to me by another member last year - it has frisee radicchio and lambs lettuce with no additives etc. I also use Friendly 'Readigrass' which some pet stores stock. I blend it to almost a powder and coat the wet salad mix with the grass then spray again to hydrate it; it adds fibre to the salad. Also use spring greens, organic romaine from Tesco and kale, some watercress, carrot/beetroot leaves. Just mix and match what I can get but always add the Readigrass. Lola doesn't seem any the worse for it although I hope my weed growing is more successful this year.


Aww that's fantastic - I'm going to save this down somewhere so I can use it for when winter arrives. Lyn I really appreciate this - when I first got beastie the old owner used to feed him frozen mixed veg from farmfoods every day and give him cat food once a week, horrible I know. But it took me sooo long to get him to start eating stuff that was good for him and I was nervous that I would need to resort to giving him loads of cabbage and tomatoes over the winter lol
Thanks v much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bacon could be our biggest cultural difference......


Aha!
Bought I bought a wheelbarrow full in Gibraltar, so I'm set for a couple of months.
Yuuuuummmmyyyyyy!!!!
Had a bacon butty for brekkie.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you, John.
> But a lot of my Q&A's are nicked from QI; as you know, though i do know about half of it (75% now), I know a lot of stuff.
> I was blessed with a good memory, an inquiring mind and the ability to read and absorb things really quickly.
> Gosh, my modesty _is _overwhelming, isn't it?
> Oh, well, this is my personal promotion thread, I suppose.


I'm pretty good a maths, I also have a really good memory but I'm not much of a visual person I need to do things or listen to learn properly. I sometimes need to do things 3-4 times before the 'ping' moment happens in my head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Monday- Tuesday - and Wednesday!


Wow!!!! 
Enjoy, Grandpa !


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww that's fantastic - I'm going to save this down somewhere so I can use it for when winter arrives. Lyn I really appreciate this - when I first got beastie the old owner used to feed him frozen mixed veg from farmfoods every day and give him cat food once a week, horrible I know. But it took me sooo long to get him to start eating stuff that was good for him and I was nervous that I would need to resort to giving him loads of cabbage and tomatoes over the winter lol
> Thanks v much!


You're welcome I am always looking for ways to Improve his diet. I use the care sheet list of foods as a guide - and the tortoise table. The readigrass comes in a big bag and will last for ages. If you google it, the website lists stockists so you may find one in your area, but think Amazon sell it too. It looks like grass - still green - but Lola won't eat it as it comes. I did use a bottle top to make my own readigrass pellet last week with water, pressed it in to form it, and he did eat that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


?
You meanie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> For a moment there I thought I'd walked in on a job interview!


I used to love those, from both sides of the desk.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> You meanie!


I'm not being mean just sad that I don't have Mon Tues and Weds off too.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm pretty good a maths, I also have a really good memory but I'm not much of a visual person I need to do things or listen to learn properly. I sometimes need to do things 3-4 times before the 'ping' moment happens in my head


The ping moment in my house usually happens in the kitchen - where the microwave is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> ... Maybe i should have listened to the serving reccomendations on the match makers packet. I feel sick now!


Serves you right !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww that's fantastic - I'm going to save this down somewhere so I can use it for when winter arrives. Lyn I really appreciate this - when I first got beastie the old owner used to feed him frozen mixed veg from farmfoods every day and give him cat food once a week, horrible I know. But it took me sooo long to get him to start eating stuff that was good for him and I was nervous that I would need to resort to giving him loads of cabbage and tomatoes over the winter lol
> Thanks v much!


My Tidgy used to be fed on meat, meat fat, tomato and given milk to drink. 
They just didn't know any better, or care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm pretty good a maths, I also have a really good memory but I'm not much of a visual person I need to do things or listen to learn properly. I sometimes need to do things 3-4 times before the 'ping' moment happens in my head


Love maths!
Really into Chaos Theory at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aha!
> Bought I bought a wheelbarrow full in Gibraltar, so I'm set for a couple of months.
> Yuuuuummmmyyyyyy!!!!
> Had a bacon butty for brekkie.


Gosh you're lucky that wasn't stolen on the way home
You could have been hambushed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not being mean just sad that I don't have Mon Tues and Weds off too.


Oh, I see ! 
Sorry!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love maths!
> Really into Chaos Theory at the moment.


Story of my life!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aren't they raising the minimum wage to £9 an hour or something?


I know the apprentice


Lyn W said:


> You're welcome I am always looking for ways to Improve his diet. I use the care sheet list of foods as a guide - and the tortoise table. The readigrass comes in a big bag and will last for ages. If you google it, the website lists stockists so you may find one in your area, but think Amazon sell it too. It looks like grass - still green - but Lola won't eat it as it comes. I did use a bottle top to make my own readigrass pellet last week with water, pressed it in to form it, and he did eat that.


i might buy some now and start introducing it in to his weeds. That way it won't be so much of a change when winter comes. At the beginning/ end of winter I usually need to go to tesco and buy things and I usually go for artichokes and lambs lettuce but that won't be enough for all of it lol
Thanks for your help - I really do appreciate it


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I see !
> Sorry!


Apology accepted!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us are also off on Monday?




2days at Christmas and 2 at new year, that's it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gosh you're lucky that was stolen on the wayhome
> You could have been hambushed!


I would have reporked it to the police, but my mobile is crackling when I ring people.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I know the apprentice



Is he nice?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would have reporked it to the police, but my mobile is crackling when I ring people.


Maybe it's a bad loin.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 2days at Christmas and 2 at new year, that's it


I would never cope with just that!
Hats off to you.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love maths!
> Really into Chaos Theory at the moment.


It's the queueing theory I use every day at work


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> John do you want to pm me the address and I'll call the sspca now?




i've got to hold of on any action just now, hopefully we'll had contact at least with the neighbours of the POW


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> ... Maybe i should have listened to the serving reccomendations on the match makers packet. I feel sick now!


So more Retchmaker than Matchmaker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2days at Christmas and 2 at new year, that's it


That's pretty grim. 
I got to the point when i was working 16 hours a day, every day bar Christmas Day and New Years Day plus my three day birthday and Dr Who's Birthday. 
It was then I decided to quit working all together.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Is he nice?


Lol I meant to say the apprentice salary is £2.70 or something which is shocking!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol I meant to say the apprentice salary is £2.70 or something which is shocking!!


That is appalling - it's like pocket money!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aren't they raising the minimum wage to £9 an hour or something?




hope so! its around£7 I think for over 21, thankfully im above. lot of polish over here work cash in had for alot less


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's pretty grim.
> I got to the point when i was working 16 hours a day, every day bar Christmas Day and New Years Day plus my three day birthday and Dr Who's Birthday.
> It was then I decided to quit working all together.


Work to live
not
live to work!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe it's a bad loin.


I'd just have to trotter long on foot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol I meant to say the apprentice salary is £2.70 or something which is shocking!!


That's disgraceful, but here, apprentices are unpaid for 3 to 6 months and then they get fired and the company gets new ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That is appalling - it's like pocket money!!


I would have been deeply unhappy with that as pocket money.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd just have to trotter long on foot.


They'll only tell you there snout can be done.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's disgraceful, but here, apprentices are unpaid for 3 to 6 months and then they get fired and the company gets new ones.


Shocking way to treat people.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you, John.
> But a lot of my Q&A's are nicked from QI; as you know, though i do know about half of it (75% now), I know a lot of stuff.
> I was blessed with a good memory, an inquiring mind and the ability to read and absorb things really quickly.
> Gosh, my modesty _is _overwhelming, isn't it?
> Oh, well, this is my personal promotion thread, I suppose.




I suffer from a lot of 'self inflicted amnesia' if you get follow? one thing that does stick is films etc, i can actually watch films and quote every line.... blackadder is about 50%, it really does annoy jade when i burst out the punchline or describe the next scene. 


...but still game is still the winner


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> hope so! its around£7 I think for over 21, thankfully im above. lot of polish over here work cash in had for alot less


I think it was announced it was going up 60p or something a few months back


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww that's fantastic - I'm going to save this down somewhere so I can use it for when winter arrives. Lyn I really appreciate this - when I first got beastie the old owner used to feed him frozen mixed veg from farmfoods every day and give him cat food once a week, horrible I know. But it took me sooo long to get him to start eating stuff that was good for him and I was nervous that I would need to resort to giving him loads of cabbage and tomatoes over the winter lol
> Thanks v much!




vote number 2, the flourett is what we have to rely on heavily too, few different bags as well which helps


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I think it was announced it was going up 60p or something a few months back


Although it may be a welcome rise that's laughable isn't it.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> That is appalling - it's like pocket money!!


My friend from works daughter is an apprentice for the council and it's little over £400 a month she gets paid - doesn't get taxed though which is good. But she works full time hours and is surrounded by full time people earning triple what she makes


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> vote number 2, the flourett is what we have to rely on heavily too, few different bags as well which helps


I try to avoid the packs with iceberg in which I believe isn't good for torts - nor little gems.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The ping moment in my house usually happens in the kitchen - where the microwave is.




ping followed by a pong?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My friend from works daughter is an apprentice for the council and it's little over £400 a month she gets paid - doesn't get taxed though which is good. But she works full time hours and is surrounded by full time people earning triple what she makes


It must be hard to be motivated when although you're learning a skill/trade etc you're expected to do the same as the others on more pay. Suppose you just have to keep the big picture in mind.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's pretty grim.
> I got to the point when i was working 16 hours a day, every day bar Christmas Day and New Years Day plus my three day birthday and Dr Who's Birthday.
> It was then I decided to quit working all together.




no such luck here, I probably be in a box before i can stop working lol


----------



## johnandjade

off for now my fellow cold dark roomers... few 'bits and bobs' too do  

keep fluffy warm for me and if I don't see you through the week...


i'll see you through the window


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ping followed by a pong?


You know me so well!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off for now my fellow cold dark roomers... few 'bits and bobs' too do
> 
> keep fluffy warm for me and if I don't see you through the week...
> 
> 
> i'll see you through the window


have a good evening!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 146774


Hi Gillian


----------



## spud's_mum

Finally did the bow hairstyle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They'll only tell you there snout can be done.


The swines!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian


Hi Lyn, hope you're well.

How's Lola? And how's he doing while you are at work? Hope all is well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The swines!


They don't call the police 'pigs for nothing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I suffer from a lot of 'self inflicted amnesia' if you get follow? one thing that does stick is films etc, i can actually watch films and quote every line.... blackadder is about 50%, it really does annoy jade when i burst out the punchline or describe the next scene.
> 
> 
> ...but still game is still the winner


The alcohol issue has never effected me.
For example I've just had a couple of lagers and.....
What were we talking about........?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hope you're well.
> 
> How's Lola? And how's he doing while you are at work? Hope all is well.


All good thanks Gillian,
Lola is well and my nephew is still popping in to check on him.
He is eating really well and thoroughly enjoying his dandies at the moment - he can't get enough!
How are you and Oli?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Although it may be a welcome rise that's laughable isn't it.


It'd be a small fortune a week over here.
It's all relative.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> All good thanks Gillian,
> Lola is well and my nephew is still popping in to check on him.
> He is eating really well and thoroughly enjoying his dandies at the moment - he can't get enough!
> How are you and Oli?


Great to hear you and Lola are fine.

Am fine thanks, though Oli is still in that 'weird' mood. Once we're out he turns into another Oli. Funny, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I try to avoid the packs with iceberg in which I believe isn't good for torts - nor little gems.


Iceberg and little gems are rubbish for torts.
Other lettuce is still too watery, but ok in moderation.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Finally did the bow hairstyle!
> View attachment 146781


That's clever and pretty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no such luck here, I probably be in a box before i can stop working lol


The Royal Box, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off for now my fellow cold dark roomers... few 'bits and bobs' too do
> 
> keep fluffy warm for me and if I don't see you through the week...
> 
> 
> i'll see you through the window


Ta ra, John.
Pop in when you can.
Night night.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Royal Box, hopefully.


Hello Big Boss. Not even a word from you this afternoon - why? Am I to break ties, with you, and make Oli break ties with Tidgy, and find a different girlfriend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finally did the bow hairstyle!
> View attachment 146781


Looks good.
Were you with the scouts that tied me up in knots this morning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They don't call the police 'pigs for nothing!



I was trying to avoid that one!!!! 
Anyway bacon track......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was trying to avoid that one!!!!
> Anyway bacon track......


I'm sure they're not that bad.
I hope they would smoke them out and rind them up.
If they won't - don't do anything rash - er - that's if you haven't already done so.
You'd better get some oinkment in case you'd get into a fight about it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!
> Enjoy, Grandpa !


I wil if I can make it through Sunday night !


----------



## Lyn W

Time for a large glass of wine I think - anyone care to join me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Big Boss. Not even a word from you this afternoon - why? Am I to break ties, with you, and make Oli break ties with Tidgy, and find a different girlfriend?


Sorry, Gillian, sorry, Oli.
I PMed you at 1.33 pm my time and you replied.
I mentioned you in post #12509 at 2.28 pm and replied to your post with my post #12512 at 2.43 pm which you gave a like.
I then replied to you in post #12523 at 3.50 pm which you never responded to. 
Please don't break ties.
I wear ties most days.
Tidgy would be very upset if Oli were not her boyfriend anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure they're not that bad.
> I hope they would smoke them out and rind them up.
> If they won't - don't do anything rash - er - that's if you haven't already done so.
> You'd better get some oinkment in case you'd get into a fight about it.


The cops are only grunts here.
I would launch an asqueal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I wil if I can make it through Sunday night !


Or _to _Sunday night .
Some Bud might help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for a large glass of wine I think - anyone care to join me?


Indeed, I'd be delighted.
Just opened a pretty moderate Moroccan white Kasbah Prestige. 
Cheers!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian, sorry, Oli.
> I PMed you at 1.33 pm my time and you replied.
> I mentioned you in post #12509 at 2.28 pm and replied to your post with my post #12512 at 2.43 pm which you gave a like.
> I then replied to you in post #12523 at 3.50 pm which you never responded to.
> Please don't break ties.
> I wear ties most days.
> Tidgy would be very upset if Oli were not her boyfriend anymore.


Well, you have apologized; but if you do it again, BIG BOSS.....*WAR *will begin (I won't say 'break out' - guess why), and you'll stop wearing ties once I break them. Agreed?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Time for a large glass of wine I think - anyone care to join me?


I'll take the grapes pre-fermented


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> off for now my fellow cold dark roomers... few 'bits and bobs' too do
> 
> keep fluffy warm for me and if I don't see you through the week...
> 
> 
> i'll see you through the window


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Taxonomy (classification of living and extinct things) is my specialist subject, i am writing a book on it which should be finished in 2024, i reckon.
> Also, I studied (and still study) Latin and Ancient Greek.
> And I'm really smart.
> And modest.


I will buy it!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aren't they raising the minimum wage to £9 an hour or something?


Here it's $8.25 or something.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'll take the grapes pre-fermented


That sounds good too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, I'd be delighted.
> Just opened a pretty moderate Moroccan white Kasbah Prestige.
> Cheers!


Iechyd da!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us are also off on Monday?


Samosky's is actually pretty slow in the winter, so hours are being cut back... Monday is usually mind-meltingly slow, so I doubt many people will scheduled anymore, including me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, you have apologized; but if you do it again, BIG BOSS.....*WAR *will begin (I won't say 'break out' - guess why), and you'll stop wearing ties once I break them. Agreed?


But it was you who never responded to my post this afternoon! Post #12523.
Not fair.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Time for a large glass of wine I think - anyone care to join me?




to the oven!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I actually meant to share this a while ago-


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it was you who never responded to my post this afternoon! Post #12523.
> Not fair.


Oh, so sorry SIR. It's now my turn to apologize.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I will buy it!


Thanks, Delaney.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to the oven!!!


Yup!!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us are also off on Monday?


Me me me me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I actually meant to share this a while ago-


Amazing!!!! 
I got the number of passes wrong by one, which was annoying, but I never saw the gorilla at all !!!
Weird.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, so sorry SIR. It's now my turn to apologize.


Apology accepted! 
All friends again ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Me me me me


Snap !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Me me me me


Evening, Michelle.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, so sorry SIR. It's now my turn to apologize.


Boss, if you want *WAR*, well, I am more than ready for it, and so is Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apology accepted!
> All friends again ?


Not yet. Wait till you receive something.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle.


Finally off! Busiest day we've had in a while!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Boss, if you want *WAR*, well, I am more than ready for it, and so is Oli.
> 
> View attachment 146809



I definitely surrender!!!
Repeatedly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not yet. Wait till you receive something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Finally off! Busiest day we've had in a while!


Typical, when your sister's staying, you get tired out.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Finally off! Busiest day we've had in a while!


The weekend starts here!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The weekend starts here!!


Every other day, month and time period starts here as well. 
If you like.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I definitely surrender!!!
> Repeatedly.


Well now that you and TIDGY have surrendered, we can negotiate so as to make peace.But all *FOUR *of us have to be there: Tidgy, you, Oli and me.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> The weekend starts here!!


Enjoy it Lyn, and everyone else.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it Lyn, and everyone else.


You too Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well now that you and TIDGY have surrendered, we can negotiate so as to make peace.But all *FOUR *of us have to be there: Tidgy, you, Oli and me.


But I don't want the torts in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well now that you and TIDGY have surrendered, we can negotiate so as to make peace.But all *FOUR *of us have to be there: Tidgy, you, Oli and me.


And Tidgy did not surrender.
She's not at war with anybody and has done nothing wrong.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Typical, when your sister's staying, you get tired out.





Lyn W said:


> The weekend starts here!!


Yesss! She's still on her way to town so it'll be a while  I'm just so glad to be off for a 3 day weekend. I've been wiped out this term


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yesss! She's still on her way to town so it'll be a while  I'm just so glad to be off for a 3 day weekend. I've been wiped out this term


I'm sure you'll have lots of fun.
Very happy you get this quality time with your sis.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I don't want the torts in The Cold Dark Room.


Who said I do? It's too COLD and too DARK for the poor creatures. What about Oslo?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Tidgy did not surrender.
> She's not at war with anybody and has done nothing wrong.


But.....her owner did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Who said I do? It's too COLD and too DARK for the poor creatures. What about Oslo?


OK, i'll meet you in Oslo on October 15th .
If I buy my ticket, you'll be there ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> But.....her owner did.


i'm not her owner.
She lives her as part of the family and is her own entity.
She doesn't listen to me, at least half the time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm not her owner.
> She lives her as part of the family and is her own entity.
> She doesn't listen to me, at least half the time.


Oli listens to me, even though torts don't hear, in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli listens to me, even though torts don't hear, in my opinion.


What I meant was Tidgy listens to me and then, usually, does whatever she wants anyway.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What I meant was Tidgy listens to me and then, usually, does whatever she wants anyway.


That disobedient? She's going to give Oli a hard time, if so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That disobedient? She's going to give Oli a hard time, if so.


Yep.
He probably needs it!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> He probably needs it!


You're attacking Oli, and you claimed to have surrendered. It seems that *war* (not peace) is very very near- take care, Boss.


----------



## Gillian M

Time to say.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As to the what goes "Woof! Woof!", Bang! question.
The Russian military used dogs with explosive strapped to their flanks to destroy tanks.
The dogs were trained with starvation techniques to seek out food underneath tanks, which is the vulnerable part of an armoured vehicle and could then be detonated by remote control. 
These were used in action, but, like the bats, it backfired when the dogs ran away from the strange enemy tanks and ran to the recognizable Russian ones. The Russians had to shoot them .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You're attacking Oli, and you claimed to have surrendered. It seems that *war* (not peace) is very very near- take care, Boss.


You yourself say that Oli is a naughty tortoise and is driving you crazy.
I am merely suggesting that Tidgy might be a calming influence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to say.......
> 
> View attachment 146816


Night, Gillian. 
Sleep well. 
Tidgy still sends kisses to Oli. 
She's not interested in war. 
Neither am I.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to say.......
> 
> View attachment 146816


Good night Gillian sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As to the what goes "Woof! Woof!", Bang! question.
> The Russian military used dogs with explosive strapped to their flanks to destroy tanks.
> The dogs were trained with starvation techniques to seek out food underneath tanks, which is the vulnerable part of an armoured vehicle and could then be detonated by remote control.
> These were used in action, but, like the bats, it backfired when the dogs ran away from the strange enemy tanks and ran to the recognizable Russian ones. The Russians had to shoot them .


Poor dogs!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli listens to me, even though torts don't hear, in my opinion.


Lola does!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did the first postcard ever to be sent from Antarctica feature?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola does!


Listen to Gillian ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night my friends.
I'll be back on Tuesday.
Save at least one Diet "Dew" please.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Listen to Gillian ?


He may - when I'm at work. I wondered why my phone bill was so high!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night my friends.
> I'll be back on Tuesday.
> Save at least one Diet "Dew" please.


Hi and Bye Ed.
Hope you have a great weekend.
Love to Bertha!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night my friends.
> I'll be back on Tuesday.
> Save at least one Diet "Dew" please.


Still about 30 left.
You should be okay.
Night, Ed.
Have a good long weekend.!
Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did the first postcard ever to be sent from Antarctica feature?


Penguins?
Weddell seals?
Snow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He may - when I'm at work. I wondered why my phone bill was so high!


Hmmm.
They are such naughty animals.
Tidgy's always stealing my money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Penguins?
> Weddell seals?
> Snow?


Well, yes, a snow background and a single penguin ( I mean one penguin, don't know if she had a partner or not), standing next to?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, yes, a snow background and a single penguin ( I mean one penguin, don't know if she had a partner or not), standing next to?


a snowman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> a snowman?


Nope.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

An igloo!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.


Scott of the Antarctic
Capt Robert Falcon....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> An igloo!


Nope, it's a man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Scott of the Antarctic
> Capt Robert Falcon....


Just a man from a particular country.


----------



## Lyn W

We could be here all night!
A Mexican?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We could be here all night!
> A Mexican?


We could.
Further North.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We could.
> Further North.


An Inuit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In fourth place for August with 795 points up one place from last month and taking 22 points to add to July's total and through to the end of the year is MIchelle. 
@meech008 
Cracking performance.
Hope your long weekend with your sister goes swimmingly and thank you for your massive contribution to the success of The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> An Inuit?


Not that far North!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not that far North!


A Canadian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A Canadian


And East.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And East.


Russian Cossack dancer?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Russian Cossack dancer?


West.


----------



## Lyn W

Pole?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

West.


----------



## Lyn W

Irish leprechaun?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Irish leprechaun?


Just a bit to the East.


----------



## Lyn W

A Welsh lady?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, a Scotsman in a kilt playing bagpipes.
Thought to also be the first time a penguin heard the bagpipes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta pop out for a mo, if I don't catch you later, see you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Lyn W

...and seen a man in a kilt I expect!
I only hope that in those temperatures he had something on under it!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta pop out for a mo, if I don't catch you later, see you tomorrow, I hope.


I'm signing off now
I'm exhausted with all this travelling around the world I've done tonight!
So I'll see you tomorrow.
Take care,
Night night


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In fourth place for August with 795 points up one place from last month and taking 22 points to add to July's total and through to the end of the year is MIchelle.
> @meech008
> Cracking performance.
> Hope your long weekend with your sister goes swimmingly and thank you for your massive contribution to the success of The Cold Dark Room.


I did much better than I thought


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'm signing off now
> I'm exhausted with all this travelling around the world I've done tonight!
> So I'll see you tomorrow.
> Take care,
> Night night


Night lyn!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta pop out for a mo, if I don't catch you later, see you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 146807



Legitimately the one thing that freaks me out - uncovered windows at night. Who knows whats out there watching you.


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I actually meant to share this a while ago-




woo hoo! i got 15 and seen the gorilla


----------



## johnandjade

ooohhhh!!!! yasssss!!!! yeeee hawww!!! woop woop!!

...just remembered i'm of work on Monday as well!   got a an appointment at the doctors but hey, I'm still of work  

moonwalks over to the refreshment stand and pops the kettle on. (if it fits  )


----------



## johnandjade

the chocolate business must be slow, looks like willy wonka is selling cars now


----------



## johnandjade

what do you call a big bressed country singer with a spear and a red cape???? 


dolly spartin


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Listen to Gillian ?


Good day Boss. Hope you ,Wifey and Tidgy are well.

Of course he does. Do you think Tidgy would listen to me?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You yourself say that Oli is a naughty tortoise and is driving you crazy.
> I am merely suggesting that Tidgy might be a calming influence.


And she (Tidgy) might only make things worse.


----------



## johnandjade

i get all the fun jobs... about 20ft of hose protecter... one loop at a time, its a big spiral type idea, its brutal


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and seen a man in a kilt I expect!
> I only hope that in those temperatures he had something on under it!!


The photo wasn't shot from an angle that allowed us to tell. 
Thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I did much better than I thought


Told you you'd be pleasantly surprised.
And thanks again.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the chocolate business must be slow, looks like willy wonka is selling cars now
> View attachment 146907


Changed his name to Willy Honker?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i get all the fun jobs... about 20ft of hose protecter... one loop at a time, its a big spiral type idea, its brutal
> View attachment 146921


They must have realised you're loopy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! i got 15 and seen the gorilla


Smarty pants !


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They must have realised you're loopy.




hows miss womblyn? first week back ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Boss. Hope you ,Wifey and Tidgy are well.
> 
> Of course he does. Do you think Tidgy would listen to me?


Who knows?
She's very unpredictable.
Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And she (Tidgy) might only make things worse.


Tidgy _always_ makes things better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i get all the fun jobs... about 20ft of hose protecter... one loop at a time, its a big spiral type idea, its brutal
> View attachment 146921


Afternoon, John.
Finished for the weekend now ?


----------



## johnandjade

so a few of us threw in some money to get our mate who got stabbed and his football shirt took of him for a replacement shirt  ... and i also made him a new belt so he can sit down...




just a shame i wont be in on Monday to see his reaction lol.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Finished for the weekend now ?




ohh yes indeedy do  builders yard tomorrow for fidos new house 

any plans boss?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so a few of us threw in some money to get our mate who got stabbed and his football shirt took of him for a replacement shirt  ... and i also made him a new belt so he can sit down...
> View attachment 146923
> View attachment 146924
> 
> 
> just a shame i wont be in on Monday to see his reaction lol.


That's really kind and thoughtful.
And the belt is hilarious. 
Points for you and the guys being nice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's really kind and thoughtful.
> And the belt is hilarious.
> Points for you and the guys being nice.



had to be done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohh yes indeedy do  builders yard tomorrow for fidos new house
> 
> any plans boss?


It's election weekend here, I've been invited to lots of does.
That's why i didn't post much last night, they actually came round my house and dragged me off.
Mots of cakes and fizzy drinks.
Hmmm .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's election weekend here, I've been invited to lots of does.
> That's why i didn't post much last night, they actually came round my house and dragged me off.
> Mots of cakes and fizzy drinks.
> Hmmm .




that'd get my vote! think we might be able to get fido outside for a bit today  , its not overly warm but in the sun it seams ok


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> that'd get my vote! think we might be able to get fido outside for a bit today  , its not overly warm but in the sun it seams ok


It's raining here until tuesday, so Earl will have to be content with the light shining through the window when it comes out


----------



## johnandjade

what do we think? an hr or so out, benefit from the uv or bit cold to justify?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> It's raining here until tuesday, so Earl will have to be content with the light shining through the window when it comes out




we have fido next to a window, although he won't be the full benefits of the rays he still likes to bask for a bit on the rare chance he gets. I'm thinking of adding a 'window' to the side wall of his enclosure, with an insulated pannle that'll slide in/out for nights and winter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that'd get my vote! think we might be able to get fido outside for a bit today  , its not overly warm but in the sun it seams ok





meech008 said:


> It's raining here until tuesday, so Earl will have to be content with the light shining through the window when it comes out


Actually a bit chilly today and yesterday.
Had to put Tidgy's basking light on for the first time since March.
Still chilly for us is 27°C or 81° F.
feels a bit cold to me, I've put thicker socks on !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that'd get my vote! think we might be able to get fido outside for a bit today  , its not overly warm but in the sun it seams ok


But no alcohol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do we think? an hr or so out, benefit from the uv or bit cold to justify?
> View attachment 146925


I wouldn't! 
Tidgy and I would be frozen stiff!
Seriously though, I think that's a bit cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have fido next to a window, although he won't be the full benefits of the rays he still likes to bask for a bit on the rare chance he gets. I'm thinking of adding a 'window' to the side wall of his enclosure, with an insulated pannle that'll slide in/out for nights and winter


Good thought.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't!
> Tidgy and I would be frozen stiff!
> Seriously though, I think that's a bit cold.




yeah I thought so


----------



## johnandjade

the double layered kilt 




..from still game, a muslim wedding lol


----------



## johnandjade

popping off for now, few beers and some computer games... pacman i think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> popping off for now, few beers and some computer games... pacman i think


Have fun.
Catch you later.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gooooood Morning Cold Dark Roomers! I hope all are doing well so far today  My plans this weekend are to get my tortoise room cleaned out, organized, & and moved around. BBQ, beer, relax  I am currently drinking some coffe to wake up my limbs so that I can get off my butt to start moving. I procrastinate so much. I was Never like this. I feel tired ALL the time. Caffeine does not help me. I need vitamins or something and to lay off the caffeine!!!! But coffee is so good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the common name of the species _Ursus arctos ?_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Gooooood Morning Cold Dark Roomers! I hope all are doing well so far today  My plans this weekend are to get my tortoise room cleaned out, organized, & and moved around. BBQ, beer, relax  I am currently drinking some coffe to wake up my limbs so that I can get off my butt to start moving. I procrastinate so much. I was Never like this. I feel tired ALL the time. Caffeine does not help me. I need vitamins or something and to lay off the caffeine!!!! But coffee is so good!


Hello, there!
Good to hear from you. 
I like the sound of the beer and coffee bit.
A mix should stimulate you.
I felt once that coffee wasn't stimulating me anymore and tried to give it up. 
I became a vegetable and had no energy at all.
We're hooked, I fear.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, there!
> Good to hear from you.
> I like the sound of the beer and coffee bit.
> A mix should stimulate you.
> I felt once that coffee wasn't stimulating me anymore and tried to give it up.
> I became a vegetable and had no energy at all.
> We're hooked, I fear.


Actually when I stopped coffee I would get terrible caffeine headaches. So I won't be doing that anytime soon


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the common name of the species _Ursus arctos ?_


??? Hmm I don't even know what to guess, Google research


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the common name of the species _Ursus arctos ?_


Alaskan brown bear


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hows miss womblyn? first week back ok?


Hi John
Fine thanks - so far so good for first week.
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so a few of us threw in some money to get our mate who got stabbed and his football shirt took of him for a replacement shirt  ... and i also made him a new belt so he can sit down...
> View attachment 146923
> View attachment 146924
> 
> 
> just a shame i wont be in on Monday to see his reaction lol.


That is very kind of you all.
I bet if you told the football club what happened they may sign it for you - or send a signed shirt.
Some clubs are good like that.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Alaskan brown bear


You can ask them but they may not tell you.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> what do we think? an hr or so out, benefit from the uv or bit cold to justify?
> View attachment 146925


You're doing better than us.
I walked to the shops in lovely sunshine
but was caught in a sudden heavy downpour on the way back.
I only took my brolly out of my bag before I left too.
I was soaked!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Alaskan brown bear


Well the brown bear generally, yes.
Also includes the grizzly, the Kodiak and others as sub species. 
I was hoping someone would say polar bear as Ursus is bear as in Ursa major being the Great Bear constellation and arctos is the derivation of Arctic and Antarctic


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the common name of the species _Ursus arctos ?_


Polar Bear?

Too late and wrong anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Polar Bear?
> 
> Too late and wrong anyway!


Thanks, Lyn.
ha de ha de ha ha.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well the brown bear generally, yes.
> Also includes the grizzly, the Kodiak and others as sub species.
> I was hoping someone would say polar bear as Ursus is bear as in Ursa major being the Great Bear constellation and arctos is the derivation of Arctic and Antarctic


I did but was too late!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning each and everyone!
How are you all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning each and everyone!
> How are you all?


Good, good .
i've got a paleontology lesson to teach in a while, but that's always fun. 
You enjoying your weekend so far ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well the brown bear generally, yes.
> Also includes the grizzly, the Kodiak and others as sub species.
> I was hoping someone would say polar bear as Ursus is bear as in Ursa major being the Great Bear constellation and arctos is the derivation of Arctic and Antarctic


I hear the Kodiak is very photogenic.


----------



## Rutibegga

Good morning all! Enjoying a late cup of coffee after sleeping over 12 hours! Troggy was unhappy with delayed breakfast. Here he is throwing mee a wee bit of grumpy tort shade (with some breakfast stuck to his face, rendering his grumpiness comical.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hear the Kodiak is very photogenic.


Especially when, they bare all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good .
> i've got a paleontology lesson to teach in a while, but that's always fun.
> You enjoying your weekend so far ?


Yes thanks just getting back into a routine, usual chores to catch up on etc.
Some reshuffling of schemes of work to do but not too much school work yet..


----------



## Lyn W

Rutibegga said:


> Good morning all! Enjoying a late cup of coffee after sleeping over 12 hours! Troggy was unhappy with delayed breakfast. Here he is throwing mee a wee bit of grumpy tort shade (with some breakfast stuck to his face, rendering his grumpiness comical.)


That's definitely a 'What time do you call this?' look!


----------



## Rutibegga

Lyn W said:


> That's definitely a 'What time do you call this?' look!



Yes, poor deprived creature. He had dandelion, clover, and testudo mix sprouts growing in his vivarium, so I'm having a hard time mustering much sympathy for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Good morning all! Enjoying a late cup of coffee after sleeping over 12 hours! Troggy was unhappy with delayed breakfast. Here he is throwing mee a wee bit of grumpy tort shade (with some breakfast stuck to his face, rendering his grumpiness comical.)


Morning!
Lovely photo.
Troggy is also very photogenic.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially when, they bare all.


I don't know about that - I'm not really koalafied to comment


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> Fine thanks - so far so good for first week.
> How are you?




im good thank you . flying vist for now, dvd night me thinks.


----------



## Rutibegga

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning!
> Lovely photo.
> Troggy is also very photogenic.


Thanks, I think so, but I am a bit biased.


----------



## johnandjade

... shouts wibble, throws a few sewen together jellyfish and hides in a corner


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im good thank you . flying vist for now, dvd night me thinks.


Good way to relax after a busy week.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually a bit chilly today and yesterday.
> Had to put Tidgy's basking light on for the first time since March.
> Still chilly for us is 27°C or 81° F.
> feels a bit cold to me, I've put thicker socks on !


Hi Boss. Here it's still rather hot: temp reached 32 degrees C today.

Answered your PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know about that - I'm not really koalafied to comment


Opinion is polarized.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Thanks, I think so, but I am a bit biased.


I think we all are as far as out torts are concerned.
Which is quite correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... shouts wibble, throws a few sewen together jellyfish and hides in a corner


Not that corner, John!!!
That's where the hedgehogs are having their "Who's got the spiniest spines ?" competition!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Boss. Here it's still rather hot: temp reached 32 degrees C toda.
> 
> Answered your PM.


Hi, Gillian, Ok, I'll take a peek.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Opinion is polarized.


Have you been doing a Bearometer Poll


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, Ok, I'll take a peek.


So sorry, I seemed to have disturbed you. Apologies.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not that corner, John!!!
> That's where the hedgehogs are having their "Who's got the spiniest spines ?" competition!!!!


Don't mention that - it's rather a prickly subject.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you been doing a Bearometer Poll


I don't panda to public opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry, I seemed to have disturbed you. Apologies.


Not at all, Gillian, not at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't mention that - it's rather a prickly subject.


You have a point. 
They have several good points themselves.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all, Gillian, not at all.


Thank you. Am going to try feeding Oli now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you. Am going to try feeding Oli now.


Feeding him to what ?????
Don't do it, Gillian!!!!!! 
Poor Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends
> View attachment 146932


Hi, Noel!!
Wow!!!!!!!!
I must go and see those one day, spectacular stuff.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't panda to public opinion.


It's not as black and white as that.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends
> View attachment 146932


Beautiful!
Hi Noel


----------



## Lyn W

Why doesn't anyone talk about what happens on the rocky hills of Dartmoor?

Because what goes on Tor stays on Tor!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's not as black and white as that.


I'm off for a bit of Malayan sun.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not that corner, John!!!
> That's where the hedgehogs are having their "Who's got the spiniest spines ?" competition!!!!





ouch!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have a point.
> They have several good points themselves.


Maybe they should be sharperoned to make sure there's no trouble


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off for a bit of Malayan sun.


OK I'll race you
Ready, Teddy, Go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe they should be sharperoned to make sure there's no trouble


Or we could cover them with a quillt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK I'll race you
> Ready, Teddy, Go!


No, if you win, I'll get grizzly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, if you win, I'll get grizzly.


........and then I'd be really browned off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ........and then I'd be really browned off


I was going to do that one!
We can ask a wise yogi for advice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was going to do that one!
> We can ask a wise yogi for advice.


If there's one Ande an' he's willing to help.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam and Lyn  *waves*
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If there's one Ande an' he's willing to help.


That might be a Boo Boo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ilyass, my student, should be here shortly.
So I'll see you all later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ilyass, my student, should be here shortly.
> So I'll see you all later.


Ok we'll paws the jokes for now!
See you later have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok we'll paws the jokes for now!
> See you later have fun.


When I get back we'll blow up some Baloo ns.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I get back we'll blow up some Baloo ns.


Ok we'll have them all ready Biffo you get back.
I hope you give your student a good Rupert for his work.


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends
> View attachment 146932


Beautiful!


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Sooooo....I was suppose to be getting a lot of stuff done today but I'm enjoying the weather cause it's so nice out, drinking some beers, and lost my motivation to get anything really accomplished and sitting outside of my torts


----------



## Killerrookie

stojanovski92113 said:


> Sooooo....I was suppose to be getting a lot of stuff done today but I'm enjoying the weather cause it's so nice out, drinking some beers, and lost my motivation to get anything really accomplished and sitting outside of my torts


 Man your lucky! I'm enjoying this rain!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Killerrookie said:


> Man your lucky! I'm enjoying this rain!


Oh no...I'm not trying to rub it in!! Actually the past few days have been nothing but rain. But living in Michigan this is really beautiful weather. It's going to cool off in the next two days so I want my torts and I just to enjoy!


----------



## Killerrookie

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh no...I'm not trying to rub it in!! Actually the past few days have been nothing but rain. But living in Michigan this is really beautiful weather. It's going to cool off in the next two days so I want my torts and I just to enjoy!


Wish I could enjoy the weather but it's been raining all week. I believe we never met. I'm Austin!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Killerrookie said:


> Wish I could enjoy the weather but it's been raining all week. I believe we never met. I'm Austin!


Hello Killer im Shannon


----------



## Killerrookie

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello Killer im Shannon


Nice to meet you Shannon. Only two people or should should I mention dog like the rain and that's Money and me.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Killerrookie said:


> Nice to meet you Shannon. Only two people or should should I mention dog like the rain and that's Money and me.
> View attachment 146961


Awwww what a cutie!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

I love thunderstorms but not when it just rains!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

stojanovski92113 said:


> I love thunderstorms but not when it just rains!!!!


Ewwww why?!?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about a 92 degree thunderstorm with hail?
It's happening here. Now.


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a 92 degree thunderstorm with hail?
> It's happening here. Now.


Oh yeah!!! I don't know why but I love intense storms...always have


----------



## stojanovski92113

Killerrookie said:


> Ewwww why?!?


I just love the dark skies and thunder. Don't get me wrong I love warm beautiful sunny weather but I have always like storms. We had a good one the other day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Sooooo....I was suppose to be getting a lot of stuff done today but I'm enjoying the weather cause it's so nice out, drinking some beers, and lost my motivation to get anything really accomplished and sitting outside of my torts


Sounds a pretty good Saturday to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Ewwww why?!?


Afternoon, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ursos is the Latin for bear.
And arctos is the Greek for bear.
So _Ursos arctos_ means 'Bear bear'
So the Arctic is named after the bear, the region where you see the bear Ursa Major, the plough or Big Dipper, in the sky.
Arctic means region of the bear
And therefore Antarctica is the region of no bears.
The polar bear is _Ursus maritimus _or sea bear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How many States are there in The USA ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In third place for August with 847 points, up five places and earning 23 points to add to July's total and carry to the end of the year is Gillian !!
@Gillian Moore 
Excellent performance, keep the posts coming and Tidgy sends a big congratulatory kiss to Oli, and to you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many States are there in The USA ?


52 states.


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a 92 degree thunderstorm with hail?
> It's happening here. Now.


Wow! Some crazy stuff going on in Florida! Here we got good sprinkle yesterday afternoon in full sun! Haven't seen that in a long time. Good afternoon Everyone!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for August with 847 points, up five places and earning 23 points to add to July's total and carry to the end of the year is Gillian !!
> @Gillian Moore
> Excellent performance, keep the posts coming and Tidgy sends a big congratulatory kiss to Oli, and to you.


Hi Big Boss, and thanks.

Kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's in deep sleep, and who knows what he's dreaming of? Tidgy? I wonder.


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> Wow! Some crazy stuff going on in Florida! Here we got good sprinkle yesterday afternoon in full sun! Haven't seen that in a long time. Good afternoon Everyone!


Good evening. 

Brrrrrrr...hail - it makes me shiver just at the thought of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 52 states.


Nope, I think you're including Washinton D.C. which is a federal district and Palmyra Atoll which is an incorporated territory.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I think you're including Washinton D.C. which is a federal district and Palmyra Atoll which is an incorporated territory.


Alright. In that case we'll go back to....*mathematics*: 52-2=50 states.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Wow! Some crazy stuff going on in Florida! Here we got good sprinkle yesterday afternoon in full sun! Haven't seen that in a long time. Good afternoon Everyone!


Hello, Pearly, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Pull up an armadillo, grab a coffee and watch out for the hedgehog "Who's the Most Prickly?" competition. 
Relax and have three points to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Big Boss, and thanks.
> 
> Kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's in deep sleep, and who knows what he's dreaming of? Tidgy? I wonder.


Probably Mazuri, now.
Did he eat any of the new stuff ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably Mazuri, now.
> Did he eat any of the new stuff ?


Oli ate a little bit of mizuri this afternoon. It is going to take some time for him to get used to it. The poor thing got *addicted *to lettuce.

*PATIENCE PATIENCE PATIENCE*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright. In that case we'll go back to....*mathematics*: 52-2=50 states.


Still no.
Technically, it's 46, as four of them are not States, they are Commonwealths; Virginia, Kentucky, Massachusetts and Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli ate a little bit of mizuri this afternoon. It is going to take some time for him to get used to it. The poor thing got *addicted *to lettuce.
> 
> *PATIENCE PATIENCE PATIENCE*.


Indeed, but it's a start!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's often remarked on how many straight lines mark the boundaries between US States, indeed only one has no straight lines at a border.
Which one ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still no.
> Technically, it's 46, as four of them are not States, they are Commonwealths; Virginia, Kentucky, Massachusetts and Pennsylvania.


As you like Boss. 

'The Boss is always right.'
'Even when he's wrong, the Boss is *still *right.'

Would that make any sense? If so, how?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, but it's a start!


Oh yes it is. Mind you, I am exhausted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> As you like Boss.
> 
> 'The Boss is always right.'
> 'Even when he's wrong, the Boss is *still *right.'
> 
> Would that make any sense? If so, how?


Because this is The Cold Dark Room.
And here, reality is mine!!!
ha! ha! ha! ha!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because this is The Cold Dark Room.
> And here, reality is mine!!!
> ha! ha! ha! ha!


OK but that doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Rutibegga

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli ate a little bit of mizuri this afternoon. It is going to take some time for him to get used to it. The poor thing got *addicted *to lettuce.
> 
> *PATIENCE PATIENCE PATIENCE*.



Funny, my guy would only eat Mazuri given a choice. I often end up using a blender to chop one pellet in amongst his greens to get them coated in the smell so he'll eat them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In second place for August, with a massive 1,608 points, also up 5 places and earning 24 points to add to July's score and carry forward to the end of the year is ................John!!!!!!!
@johnandjade 
Cheers, mate, thanks for all the smiles, photos and nonsense.
Long may it continue. 
Hurraahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK but that doesn't answer my question.


ha! Ha!
Ha ha! 
Nuzzing in ze vorld can stop me now!!! 
ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Funny, my guy would only eat Mazuri given a choice. I often end up using a blender to chop one pellet in amongst his greens to get them coated in the smell so he'll eat them.


I sometimes have to stick them in Tidgy's mouth while she's opened it to bite something else.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well the brown bear generally, yes.
> Also includes the grizzly, the Kodiak and others as sub species.
> I was hoping someone would say polar bear as Ursus is bear as in Ursa major being the Great Bear constellation and arctos is the derivation of Arctic and Antarctic



Shame, I'm a bit late


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Shame, I'm a bit late


Errrmmm????


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Austin.


Hey Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey Adam


Hello.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
It's dark in the UK by 8 pm already
and the leaves have been changing to reddy/browns for weeks.
Nothing to do with Autumn .......its rust!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> It's dark in the UK by 8 pm already
> and the leaves have been changing to reddy/browns for weeks.
> Nothing to do with Autumn .......its rust!


Evening, Lyn. 
The evenings are drawing in here, too. 
But few rusty trees.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> I love thunderstorms but not when it just rains!!!!


Me too!
My nephew was hit by lightning on a golf course.
Luckily it only knocked him out but he had to go to hospital.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> The evenings are drawing in here, too.
> But few rusty trees.


How was your lesson?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Me too!
> My nephew was hit by lightning on a golf course.
> Luckily it only knocked him out but he had to go to hospital.



Did it leave a mark?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Me too!
> My nephew was hit by lightning on a golf course.
> Luckily it only knocked him out but he had to go to hospital.


OMG!!! He's very lucky!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Did it leave a mark?
> 
> View attachment 146993


Do you know what I don't know I'll have to ask my brother.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How was your lesson?


Excellent, good fun and a lot covered.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> OMG!!! He's very lucky!


Yes he was.
He spent the night in hospital................
......but he discharged himself the next day and made a bolt for the door!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Pearly, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Pull up an armadillo, grab a coffee and watch out for the hedgehog "Who's the Most Prickly?" competition.
> Relax and have three points to begin.


Hola there, Daddy of Tigdy! And thanks! Not sure about the armadillo thing here but give me little time and I'll figure it out. As for scoring points... unfortunately for me I have no competitive bone in my entire body, so trying to engage in any competition would be setting myself up for failure but all's good! I'm still making it through life in one piece I think it maybe getting late over there where many of you guys live so to those of you who are getting ready to turn in for the night: sweet dreams! And to your torts: have a snuggly/fluffy night rest after a day full of walking/grazing/exploring/and grazing some more. Man! Must be exhausting! good night ya'll


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hola there, Daddy of Tigdy! And thanks! Not sure about the armadillo thing here but give me little time and I'll figure it out. As for scoring points... unfortunately for me I have no competitive bone in my entire body, so trying to engage in any competition would be setting myself up for failure but all's good! I'm still making it through life in one piece I think it maybe getting late over there where many of you guys live so to those of you who are getting ready to turn in for the night: sweet dreams! And to your torts: have a snuggly/fluffy night rest after a day full of walking/grazing/exploring/and grazing some more. Man! Must be exhausting! good night ya'll


It's Adam.
We use armadillos as chairs and there's a larger one who's our coffee table somewhere over there.
Everyone's a winner in The Cold Dark Room.
Yep, Tidgy's sound asleep and I'm beginning to get a bit fatigued myself. 
Thanks for popping by.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hola there, Daddy of Tigdy! And thanks! Not sure about the armadillo thing here but give me little time and I'll figure it out. As for scoring points... unfortunately for me I have no competitive bone in my entire body, so trying to engage in any competition would be setting myself up for failure but all's good! I'm still making it through life in one piece I think it maybe getting late over there where many of you guys live so to those of you who are getting ready to turn in for the night: sweet dreams! And to your torts: have a snuggly/fluffy night rest after a day full of walking/grazing/exploring/and grazing some more. Man! Must be exhausting! good night ya'll


It's not seriously competitive Pearly - you get points for just saying wibble (I still don't know what that is!) or mentioning cheese (Adam's favourite) We just have fun - hopefully without annoying anyone. I hope you pop in again, but good night for now!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! 
How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's not seriously competitive Pearly - you get points for just saying wibble (I still don't know what that is!) or mentioning cheese (Adam's favourite) We just have fun - hopefully without annoying anyone. I hope you pop in again, but good night for now!


Wibble is what people pretending to be mad say when they've stuck pencils up their nostrils and put their pants on their heads in order to get sent home from the front in Blackadder Goes Forth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How is everyone?


Evening, Kirsty.
i'm very well, thanks.
How's things In Bonnie Scotland ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble is what people pretending to be made say when they've stuck pencils up their nostrils and put their pants on their heads in order to get sent home from the front in Blackadder Goes Forth.


Aahh that explains it - thank you Adam!
I've never seen it - just the end.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble is what people pretending to be made say when they've stuck pencils up their nostrils and put their pants on their heads in order to get sent home from the front in Blackadder Goes Forth.


Eh???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aahh that explains it - thank you Adam!
> I've never seen it - just the end.


Wibble!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty.
> i'm very well, thanks.
> How's things In Bonnie Scotland ?


Very well thanks! I spent most of the day sanding the skirting in my living room lol. 
However this evening my fiancé went out on a boys night so I went to my mums house and watched TV... I miss it a lot lol. 
What about you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How is everyone?


Hi Kirsty, I was watching the tattoo on BBC IPlayer earlier, another spectacular show.
I love the pipes and drums.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!


I may use that to try to get early retirement!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty, I was watching the tattoo on BBC IPlayer earlier, another spectacular show.
> I love the pipes and drums.


I went to see it a couple of years go for the first time. It's ironic because I live just outside Edinburgh! Fab night - apart from the rain lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Eh???


Black Adder a British comedy series with Rowan Atkinson, Hugh Laurie etc.
Very, very silly stuff.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I may use that to try to get early retirement!


Haha! Me too once I actually figure out once it means.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Black Adder a British comedy series with Rowan Atkinson, Hugh Laurie etc.
> Very, very silly stuff.


Ah... Never heard of it - sorry!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I went to see it a couple of years go for the first time. It's ironic because I live just outside Edinburgh! Fab night - apart from the rain lol


I went on the last night of it in 2013.
We were lucky with the weather that time.
It's a terrific time to visit Edinburgh with the Festival and Fringe etc.
Lovely atmosphere


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Very well thanks! I spent most of the day sanding the skirting in my living room lol.
> However this evening my fiancé went out on a boys night so I went to my mums house and watched TV... I miss it a lot lol.
> What about you?


Bit of reading, bit of teaching, bit of boozing, nice quiet Saturday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I may use that to try to get early retirement!


Worked for me!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I went on the last night of it in 2013.
> We were lucky with the weather that time.
> It's a terrific time to visit Edinburgh with the Festival and Fringe etc.
> Lovely atmosphere


Yeah definetly! But a nightmare to get parked! 
I love to go and see the fireworks for the closing ceremony over the castle. It's stunning and would recommend it if you've never been before. You can spend money to go in to the gardens and an orchestra plays music and the fireworks are an tune to the music. 
Or of course you just stand in princess street and you get a great view also and it doesn't cost a penny - can't hear the music though


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit of reading, bit of teaching, bit of boozing, nice quiet Saturday.


I know about the boozing part - ignore the construction site in the background


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 147028
> 
> I know about the boozing part - ignore the construction site in the background


I didn't know you can use it as paint stripper too.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know you can use it as paint stripper too.


Lol - neither did I. I'm drinking it 
I've had it for about a month so I need to drink it.. Plus I've had a rubbish week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 147028
> 
> I know about the boozing part - ignore the construction site in the background


Fair bit gone out of that bottle! 
Yuuummmyyy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol - neither did I. I'm drinking it
> I've had it for about a month so I need to drink it.. Plus I've had a rubbish week


Well, have fun and I hope next week's much better for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know you can use it as paint stripper too.


Probably could, in all seriousness, but what a waste !


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair bit gone out of that bottle!
> Yuuummmyyy!!!


Haha I've had a few drinks out of it over the past month. I wouldn't be able to type if I had that much lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol - neither did I. I'm drinking it
> I've had it for about a month so I need to drink it.. Plus I've had a rubbish week


When you decorate and use the other white spirit make sure you don't drink that one!!
Sorry you've had a bad week - you deserve a drink. Cheers!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> When you decorate and use the other white spirit make sure you don't drink that one!!
> Sorry you've had a bad week - you deserve a drink. Cheers!


Thanks Lyn. How about you? Glad the first week of school is done?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the first place for August with a simply astonishing 2,336 points gaining 25 points to take forward to the end of the year is ....Lyn.
@Lyn W 
Goodness, goodness, goodness.
Puns, fun, silliness, quiz answers, general chit chat and banter.....
Wonderful.
Thanks so much, Lyn, such great fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's often remarked on how many straight lines mark the boundaries between US States, indeed only one has no straight lines at a border.
> Which one ?


Florida.
I just answered like two pages late. Didn't I?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Well done Lyn!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks Lyn. How about you? Glad the first week of school is done?


Not too bad thanks Kirsty, the kids made it worthwhile as usual.
One down - 7 to go to half term.
If it goes as quickly as the summer it will fly be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida.
> I just answered like two pages late. Didn't I?


Hi, Ed.
No, it's got a couple of long straight boundary lines in the north.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the first place for August with a simply astonishing 2,336 points gaining 25 points to take forward to the end of the year is ....Lyn.
> @Lyn W
> Goodness, goodness, goodness.
> Puns, fun, silliness, quiz answers, general chit chat and banter.....
> Wonderful.
> Thanks so much, Lyn, such great fun.






Lyn W said:


> It's not seriously competitive Pearly - you get points for just saying wibble (I still don't know what that is!) or mentioning cheese (Adam's favourite) We just have fun - hopefully without annoying anyone. I hope you pop in again, but good night for now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ed.
> No, it's got a couple of long straight boundary lines in the north.


Hawaii?
Man. Now I've got to look at an atlas.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's Adam.
> We use armadillos as chairs and there's a larger one who's our coffee table somewhere over there.
> Everyone's a winner in The Cold Dark Room.
> Yep, Tidgy's sound asleep and I'm beginning to get a bit fatigued myself.
> Thanks for popping by.


And I'm Ava , spelled EWA, so like Eve in English, for real nice to meet you Adam. Armadillos... ha?! "Dilla" Chairs and table.... Hmmm....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks Kirsty, the kids made it worthwhile as usual.
> One down - 7 to go to half term.
> If it goes as quickly as the summer it will fly be.


Hopefully, so.
Is a fly be some sort of hydrid insect ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yep. Just checked. Hawaii.
But I wrote before I checked....


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks Kirsty, the kids made it worthwhile as usual.
> One down - 7 to go to half term.
> If it goes as quickly as the summer it will fly be.


That's really good  take it your not counting?


----------



## jaizei

Pearly said:


> And I'm Ava , spelled EWA, so like Eve in English, for real nice to meet you Adam. Armadillos... ha?! "Dilla" Chairs and table.... Hmmm....



Just don't tell him whats in the dillo dirt.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice weekend!
It's getting dark and I've got to fix my garage door motor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 147033


Wibble!
Wibble!
Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hawaii?
> Man. Now I've got to look at an atlas.


Come back, Ed!
You get the points, It's Hawaii.


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> It's not seriously competitive Pearly - you get points for just saying wibble (I still don't know what that is!) or mentioning cheese (Adam's favourite) We just have fun - hopefully without annoying anyone. I hope you pop in again, but good night for now!


Didn't think it was I'm picking up all all kinds of sense of humor here in all kinds of flavors! I like it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the first place for August with a simply astonishing 2,336 points gaining 25 points to take forward to the end of the year is ....Lyn.
> @Lyn W
> Goodness, goodness, goodness.
> Puns, fun, silliness, quiz answers, general chit chat and banter.....
> Wonderful.
> Thanks so much, Lyn, such great fun.


Wow! Thank you very much!
I'm speechless!
But I'd like to thank my Mum and Dad without whom I wouldn't be here,
Adam for giving us the CDR to play in,
All the great people I'm the CDR for such great fun and chat and for putting up with me
Tommy Cooper the Two Ronnies, Morecambe and Wise,
Stanley Baxter **** Emery, the Marx Brothers and all other great comedians
for helping me develop a sense of humour.
All my family for the love and laughter.
Josh for owning the forum
Cameron for keeping an eye on us
Gosh I'm a bit weepy now.
Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice weekend!
> It's getting dark and I've got to fix my garage door motor.


Shouldn't take you long to solve that Ed - it's an open and shut case!
Have a good evening and see you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> And I'm Ava , spelled EWA, so like Eve in English, for real nice to meet you Adam. Armadillos... ha?! "Dilla" Chairs and table.... Hmmm....


Nice to meet you too, though i've been following your thread about children on TFO and seen Toffi's threads too.
Lots of hmmm, here, have a biscuit and some custard.


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> Just don't tell him whats in the dillo dirt.


Hah! Dillo dirt! One could sit on it... too! or... in it...


----------



## Lyn W

The forum just censored Richard Emery's name!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's really good  take it your not counting?


Naaahhh!
Course she's not.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> The forum just censored Richard Emery's name!!


Lol so it did! Didn't censor it that time though :s


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just don't tell him whats in the dillo dirt.


John; mostly.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's really good  take it your not counting?


Can't think why you would think that!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol so it did! Didn't censor it that time though :s


No cause I used the full name that **** is short for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice weekend!
> It's getting dark and I've got to fix my garage door motor.


Better get it closed before the full moon, eh ?
See you soon, Ed, have a good weekend yourself.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Can't think why you would think that!!


My next holiday isn't until Christmas unfortunately


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to meet you too, though i've been following your thread about children on TFO and seen Toffi's threads too.
> Lots of hmmm, here, have a biscuit and some custard.


The "hmmm's" are the expressions of my thought process no buscuits, but I'll take the custard, thank you about the children thing, yes, I take my motherhood pretty seriously in trying to avoid the unnecessary problems. Toffi's baby tortoises is what has brought me to TFO as I like to do the right thing for our pets and find this place to be extremely beneficial. Not to mention making all kinds of great friends. I love it! This is also something my daughter and I will hopefully share for the years to come. I hope I don't sound like a weirdo. My children are very young and at times I find it difficult trying to keep up with the "spirit of their time" so I try not to miss any opportunities to grab and hold onto anything we can have in common. Especially if it involves animals, plants, nature, music... I know! I'm getting old!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Didn't think it was I'm picking up all all kinds of sense of humor here in all kinds of flavors! I like it!


That's the function.
Fun and silliness, kindness and support, all ages, all equal.
The Cold Dark Room is home, when we're not popping out to the intros threads and stuff.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the function.
> Fun and silliness, kindness and support, all ages, all equal.
> The Cold Dark Room is home, when we're not popping out to the intros threads and stuff.


I like it!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My next holiday isn't until Christmas unfortunately


That is one of the better things about my job! Although I usually have work to do I can do it at home and have some time for myself.
I think I will miss the holidays when I retire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow! Thank you very much!
> I'm speechless!
> But I'd like to thank my Mum and Dad without whom I wouldn't be here,
> Adam for giving us the CDR to play in,
> All the great people I'm the CDR for such great fun and chat and for putting up with me
> Tommy Cooper the Two Ronnies, Morecambe and Wise,
> Stanley Baxter **** Emery, the Marx Brothers and all other great comedians
> for helping me develop a sense of humour.
> All my family for the love and laughter.
> Josh for owning the forum
> Cameron for keeping an eye on us
> Gosh I'm a bit weepy now.
> Thank you all so much!!


You can sit down now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can sit down now.


Just be thankful I'm speechless!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The forum just censored Richard Emery's name!!


Yes, it doesn't allow that or male chicken or female dog, which is interesting in the other pets and animal photos sections.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it doesn't allow that or male chicken or female dog, which is interesting in the other pets and animal photos sections.


...or alternative donkey word !


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> That is one of the better things about my job! Although I usually have work to do I can do it at home and have some time for myself.
> I think I will miss the holidays when I retire.


Yeah and the problem I have is that we always need someone to be 'available' over Christmas. As it happens I'm the only person who doesn't have kids so I work through Christmas then I tell everyone that I am having new year off - it's not a big deal but would be nice to have a week or two off through Christmas and new year


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> And I'm Ava , spelled EWA, so like Eve in English, for real nice to meet you Adam. Armadillos... ha?! "Dilla" Chairs and table.... Hmmm....


Adam I think you've met your match!
Don't accept any apples!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> My next holiday isn't until Christmas unfortunately



Indeed.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah and the problem I have is that we always need someone to be 'available' over Christmas. As it happens I'm the only person who doesn't have kids so I work through Christmas then I tell everyone that I am having new year off - it's not a big deal but would be nice to have a week or two off through Christmas and new year


Yes it is nice.
I have my Xmas shopping down to a fine art now.
As long as Christmas is slap bang in the middle of the 2 weeks I can get it all done the week before!
I prefer New Year though.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> The "hmmm's" are the expressions of my thought process no buscuits, but I'll take the custard, thank you about the children thing, yes, I take my motherhood pretty seriously in trying to avoid the unnecessary problems. Toffi's baby tortoises is what has brought me to TFO as I like to do the right thing for our pets and find this place to be extremely beneficial. Not to mention making all kinds of great friends. I love it! This is also something my daughter and I will hopefully share for the years to come. I hope I don't sound like a weirdo. My children are very young and at times I find it difficult trying to keep up with the "spirit of their time" so I try not to miss any opportunities to grab and hold onto anything we can have in common. Especially if it involves animals, plants, nature, music... I know! I'm getting old!


As we all are, but children keep you young!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> The "hmmm's" are the expressions of my thought process no buscuits, but I'll take the custard, thank you about the children thing, yes, I take my motherhood pretty seriously in trying to avoid the unnecessary problems. Toffi's baby tortoises is what has brought me to TFO as I like to do the right thing for our pets and find this place to be extremely beneficial. Not to mention making all kinds of great friends. I love it! This is also something my daughter and I will hopefully share for the years to come. I hope I don't sound like a weirdo. My children are very young and at times I find it difficult trying to keep up with the "spirit of their time" so I try not to miss any opportunities to grab and hold onto anything we can have in common. Especially if it involves animals, plants, nature, music... I know! I'm getting old!


Some of us are, some of us are.
In the Cold Dark Room we have 13 year olds, older teens and those in their 20's, 30's 40's, 50's and 60's.
It's pretty much all harmless fun. 
You don't sound like a weirdo and if you did that would only help in fitting in!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I'm away to bed. Goodnight!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I like it!


Me, too!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm away to bed. Goodnight!!


Goodnight Kirsty
Take care


----------



## stojanovski92113

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm away to bed. Goodnight!!


Goodnight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah and the problem I have is that we always need someone to be 'available' over Christmas. As it happens I'm the only person who doesn't have kids so I work through Christmas then I tell everyone that I am having new year off - it's not a big deal but would be nice to have a week or two off through Christmas and new year


Invent some children.
or steal some.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Invent some children.
> or steal some.


It's expensive to do that before Xmas you have to buy them presents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Adam I think you've met your match!
> Don't accept any apples!!


Any fruit.
It isn't actually specified as an apple in the Bible, it could be any type of fruit.
Some say it was a date palm.
I rarely eat fruit, so should be okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As we all are, but children keep you young!


That's why I got old! 
Not having kids.
Good, i like getting older.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any fruit.
> It isn't actually specified as an apple in the Bible, it could be any type of fruit.
> Some say it was a date palm.
> I rarely eat fruit, so should be okay.


Well that's Ok we can't have you being lead astray!
You're right its just ' forbidden fruit' in the Bible isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm away to bed. Goodnight!!


Night, Kirsty, sleep tight.
See you tomorrow.
We'll have a slurp of Vodka together in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's why I got old!
> Not having kids.
> Good, i like getting older.


Nonsense you're as old as you feel!
My mum always said we put years on her!
So it can go the other way too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's expensive to do that before Xmas you have to buy them presents.


Wifey likes those too.
And she does two Christmases. 
Nice long holiday though!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey likes those too.
> And she does two Christmases.
> Nice long holiday though!


2 Christmases?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's Ok we can't have you being lead astray!
> You're right its just ' forbidden fruit' in the Bible isn't it?


Yep.
And something like" the fruit from the tree of knowledge of good and evil."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 2 Christmases?


Yes, Western Christmas 25th of December and Eastern Orthodox Christmas on January 5th. 
Wifey loves Christmas.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Western Christmas 25th of December and Eastern Orthodox Christmas on January 5th.
> Wifey loves Christmas.


One is more than enough for me!
But ........cunning plan......
I could use the second one to delay going back to school in the New Year!
Ah Ha - I will try it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> One is more than enough for me!
> But ........cunning plan......
> I could use the second one to delay going back to school in the New Year!
> Ah Ha - I will try it!


I prefer New Year, too.
But it makes wifey happy, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many States are there in The USA ?


You jest?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the whole of the Second World War only six Americans were killed by enemy action on US soil, all of them at a church picnic.
The cause of death was a Japanese fugo.
What was a fugo ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the whole of the Second World War only six Americans were killed by enemy action on US soil, all of them at a church picnic.
> The cause of death was a Japanese fugo.
> What was a fugo ?


Sounds like a good name for a car?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the whole of the Second World War only six Americans were killed by enemy action on US soil, all of them at a church picnic.
> The cause of death was a Japanese fugo.
> What was a fugo ?


An ignited fart?


----------



## Pearly

Wow! You guys do lots of quick exchanges! And I only jump in and out on my phone in between Saturday evening tasks. Just came back with our babies from their daily outing/gym in Texas evening sun. I don't take them out earlier in the day, it's to hot. This time of a day is perfect, still sunny but it's softer, breezier, nice. About the biblical Eve, I'm not that sneaky. I'm more "black and white", "what you see is what you get", "take it or leave it" kinda Eve


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's often remarked on how many straight lines mark the boundaries between US States, indeed only one has no straight lines at a border.
> Which one ?


Hawaii!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha! Ha!
> Ha ha!
> Nuzzing in ze vorld can stop me now!!!
> ha ha ha!!!


Nuzzing...except Philip of Burgundy!!!! (Points for what show, what season and what episode that was from!)


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the whole of the Second World War only six Americans were killed by enemy action on US soil, all of them at a church picnic.
> The cause of death was a Japanese fugo.
> What was a fugo ?






Probably would've been more successful with bullet Bill


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hawaii!!!!


Think Ed beat you to it Bea!
Can't remember if it was right or not.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still no.
> Technically, it's 46, as four of them are not States, they are Commonwealths; Virginia, Kentucky, Massachusetts and Pennsylvania.



It depends upon what the meaning of the word 'is' is


----------



## Pearly

And, getting older only seldom bothers me. My children keep me so darn busy I don't have the time to dwell on this stuff, but also recall the long fun filled years before taking a leap into motherhood... I never really worried to much about the time passing... Grey hair and such... I love to see that people of all ages participate in chats here. It's wonderful!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it doesn't allow that or male chicken or female dog, which is interesting in the other pets and animal photos sections.


I was thinking "the censor won't allow 'rooster'??!?!"....then I remembered the other word! 
Seriously!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Pearly said:


> And, getting older only seldom bothers me. My children keep me so darn busy I don't have the time to dwell on this stuff, but also recall the long fun filled years before taking a leap into motherhood... I never really worried to much about the time passing... Grey hair and such... I love to see that people of all ages participate in chats here. It's wonderful!



I've taken to defining 'old' as my age + 5. Works for me, sorry to the rest of you.


----------



## Pearly

Moozillion said:


> An ignited fart?


I'm buying it for my daily vocabulary use. From this point forward the word "fugo" (not to confuse with "Hugo") stands for an ignited fart!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You jest?


You know me, Bea, i've no sense of humour at all.
ha de ha.
But it's another question that people think they know. 
And many non Americans have no idea at all, i'd be surprised if 10% of the people I know here have a clue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a good name for a car?


it does.
But nope.


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> I've taken to defining 'old' as my age + 5. Works for me, sorry to the rest of you.


Nah! My definition of "old" is 95+


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> An ignited fart?



Nope.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Wow! You guys do lots of quick exchanges! And I only jump in and out on my phone in between Saturday evening tasks. Just came back with our babies from their daily outing/gym in Texas evening sun. I don't take them out earlier in the day, it's to hot. This time of a day is perfect, still sunny but it's softer, breezier, nice. About the biblical Eve, I'm not that sneaky. I'm more "black and white", "what you see is what you get", "take it or leave it" kinda Eve


Hopefully, I'm not much like the biblical Adam either. 
He could be a bit silly and gullible.
Oh, perhaps I am, then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hawaii!!!!


Right, but too late!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the whole of the Second World War only six Americans were killed by enemy action on US soil, all of them at a church picnic.
> The cause of death was a Japanese fugo.
> What was a fugo ?


Its a bit too obvious to be a bomb
So as it's a picnic were they poisoned?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, I'm not much like the biblical Adam either.
> He could be a bit silly and gullible.
> Oh, perhaps I am, then.


You're setting yourself up for some ribbing Adam.
I think you should turn over a new leaf


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, I'm not much like the biblical Adam either.
> He could be a bit silly and gullible.
> Oh, perhaps I am, then.


Or stupid, or spineless??? Blame it all on a woman?! Seriously???!


----------



## jaizei

Pearly said:


> Or stupid, or spineless??? Blame it all on a woman?! Seriously???!



No comment.


----------



## Pearly

But, seriously, Adam is a great name, one of my twin boys (the first born son) is named Adam. I'm very partial to this name. My Adam just turned 8 little over month ago. When I think "Adam" I think of his sweet face


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nuzzing...except Philip of Burgundy!!!! (Points for what show, what season and what episode that was from!)


Not a clue,I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 147067
> 
> 
> Probably would've been more successful with bullet Bill


Not quite.


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> No comment.


Hope I didn't raffle any masculine feathers, just messing with my Biblical Corespondent there


----------



## Lyn W

I have to hit the hay now,
It's way past my bedtime.
Thank you for a lovely evening!
Enjoy the rest of the evening/night/early hours of the morning
and I'll see you all tomorrow
Night night for now
Take Care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think Ed beat you to it Bea!
> Can't remember if it was right or not.


He was, though he wasn't sure until he checked it later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I was thinking "the censor won't allow 'rooster'??!?!"....then I remembered the other word!
> Seriously!!!!!


Goodness! 
That's rather sweet !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've taken to defining 'old' as my age + 5. Works for me, sorry to the rest of you.


Old is the new young.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its a bit too obvious to be a bomb
> So as it's a picnic were they poisoned?


It IS a bomb, but not on a parachute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're setting yourself up for some ribbing Adam.
> I think you should turn over a new leaf


That fig-ures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Or stupid, or spineless??? Blame it all on a woman?! Seriously???!


I think some blame it on the poor reptile involved myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> But, seriously, Adam is a great name, one of my twin boys (the first born son) is named Adam. I'm very partial to this name. My Adam just turned 8 little over month ago. When I think "Adam" I think of his sweet face


I agree, it's a great name.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to hit the hay now,
> It's way past my bedtime.
> Thank you for a lovely evening!
> Enjoy the rest of the evening/night/early hours of the morning
> and I'll see you all tomorrow
> Night night for now
> Take Care


Sleep well, Lyn, thanks also for the giggles.
Tomorrow!


----------



## jaizei

It's Happening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's Happening


How horrible and sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"It's time for bed! "
Young Tidgy said,
"You're tireder than you know."
"That's what I thought.
'My little tort."
So off to bed I go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers!
Night nigh Cold Dark Room!
See you all tomorrow (or later today, if you will).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And good morning to those waking up before I come online. 
Happy Procrastination Day ! 
And Happy Read a Book Day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So I guess one could procrastinate about reading a book.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I guess one could procrastinate about reading a book.



But who'd want to?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Man! How have I been missing this thread!?!?! 

I suspect you have been hiding it from me. I LOVE ME a cold dark room!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Speaking of reading a book...
I'm about to begin "Stiff"


I've heard good things I just finished a book club book that was supposed to be a sort of inspirational bit and it HURT MY SOUL, so I'm looking forward to some creepy science.


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> Speaking of reading a book...
> I'm about to begin "Stiff"
> View attachment 147114
> 
> I've heard good things I just finished a book club book that was supposed to be a sort of inspirational bit and it HURT MY SOUL, so I'm looking forward to some creepy science.


Looks good I'm reading dark places


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> Man! How have I been missing this thread!?!?!
> 
> I suspect you have been hiding it from me. I LOVE ME a cold dark room!!!


Hey you! *waves*


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Hey you! *waves*


Hello


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Looks good I'm reading dark places


"Dark places" isn't ringing a bell...I'm googling it now

A friend of mine started "stiff" and says it's really good so far. I'll report back when I'm done.


----------



## Prairie Mom

pshhh...I didn't even know "Dark Places" was a movie---I'm so uncool  (She types as she keeps ticking the days off the calendar toward the day when the new Star Wars movie is released)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a clue,I'm afraid.


Black Adder, first season, last episode.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, but too late!


Story of my life!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It IS a bomb, but not on a parachute.


A balloon fire bomb. The first weapon capable of transcontinental strikes.


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> It's Happening


Wow! Thanks for posting, I had no idea!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the whole of the Second World War only six Americans were killed by enemy action on US soil, all of them at a church picnic.
> The cause of death was a Japanese fugo.
> What was a fugo ?




sushi, blowfish ?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, Sunday the day of rest...

i think not! awake at 0600, and i do housework?! something no quite right there :/. quick coffee break then back to it...

2nd place  , wow my bad jokes must have saved me and thankfully i have a lot.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In second place for August, with a massive 1,608 points, also up 5 places and earning 24 points to add to July's score and carry forward to the end of the year is ................John!!!!!!!
> @johnandjade
> Cheers, mate, thanks for all the smiles, photos and nonsense.
> Long may it continue.
> Hurraahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!




i thank you sir ( nods politely ) everywhere needs a baldrick, even a cold dark room


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I sometimes have to stick them in Tidgy's mouth while she's opened it to bite something else.


Hi Boss. That exactly what I've been doing with Oli: I stick the mazuri into his mouth while it's open and he's eating his favourite: Roman lettuce.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Boss. That exactly what I've been doing with Oli: I stick the mazuri into his mouth while it's open and he's eating his favourite: Roman lettuce.


Morning Gillian glad to hear Ed's stuff arrived OK.
Why don't you try spreading the Mazuri on the romaine?
As he eats the one he will eat the other.
That's what I do with Lola's Readigrass.
and also just leave a pellet near him and see if he will start to nibble it.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How is everyone?


God afternoon Kirsty, nice to hear from you, and hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning Gillian glad to hear Ed's stuff arrived OK.
> Why don't you try spreading the Mazuri on the romaine?
> As he eats the one he will eat the other.
> That's what I do with Lola's Readigrass.
> and also just leave a pellet near him and see if he will start to nibble it.


Good morning Lyn. Finally; a solution to 'The Issue Of Oli,' and not The Issue Of The Middle East!'

Thanks your advice, I'll give it a try, but I bet you it won't work. By the way Oli still has not touched the cuttlefish. I wonder why.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> It's Happening


That is very worrying!!
I haven't heard if that before.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good morning to those waking up before I come online.
> Happy Procrastination Day !
> And Happy Read a Book Day !


I love reading but don't know if I can manage anything other than a Mister Men book in one day.
and I might wait until tomorrow to celebrate Procrastination Day.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, Sunday the day of rest...
> 
> i think not! awake at 0600, and i do housework?! something no quite right there :/. quick coffee break then back to it...
> 
> 2nd place  , wow my bad jokes must have saved me and thankfully i have a lot.


Good morning John,
When you've finished your housework there you can come and do mine if you like?
We'll look forward to those jokes!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn. Finally; a solution to 'The Issue Of Oli,' and not The Issue Of The Middle East!'
> 
> Thanks your advice, I'll give it a try, but I bet you it won't work. By the way Oli still has not touched the cuttlefish. I wonder why.


Lola will go weeks without touching cuttle fish,
I scrape a little on his food occasionally just to top him up but his diet provides most calcium.
I have read that torts seem to know when they need calcium and will go for it then.
Lola will take some if I hold it near him.
But they need uv from the sun or lamps for it to do any good.

Thinly spread the Mazuri - he won't even know it's there


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Lola will go weeks without touching cuttle fish,
> I scrape a little on his food occasionally just to top him up but his diet provides most calcium.
> I have read that torts seem to know when they need calcium and will go for it then.
> Lola will take some if I hold it near him.
> But they need uv from the sun or lamps for it to do any good.
> 
> Thinly spread the Mauri - he won't even know it's there


One thing I am sure of Lyn, Oli is getting enough and more than enough *sun*. I'll apply what you just suggested instead of stuffing the mizuri into Oli's mouth. Funny...it's like forcing a baby to eat something he/she doesn't like or isn't used to.... LOL!

Thanks you help. I do need ideas/tips here, I admit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> But who'd want to?


Sadly, Millions of people can't read, don't read or won't read.
I think I said, the Moroccans read 8 pages a year on average.
Most of my English Literature degree level students have never read a book in any language,except, sometimes the Quran.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Man! How have I been missing this thread!?!?!
> 
> I suspect you have been hiding it from me. I LOVE ME a cold dark room!!!


Hello, Chrissy and a very warm welcome to the silliness that is The Cold Dark Room.
Pull up an armadillo to sit on, careful you don't sit on a hedgehog and have a coffee.
Relax and see if you can hit Noel with a jellyfish frisbee.
And have three points to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Speaking of reading a book...
> I'm about to begin "Stiff"
> View attachment 147114
> 
> I've heard good things I just finished a book club book that was supposed to be a sort of inspirational bit and it HURT MY SOUL, so I'm looking forward to some creepy science.


Looks interesting, i might have to get a copy myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Black Adder, first season, last episode.


Really??
Gosh, i am ashamed I didn't know that.


----------



## Rutibegga

Good morning! My partner just brought me coffee in bed, so I've not even made it downstairs for tortoise-staring yet. 

I see we are discussing reading. I'm currently re-reading The Fellowship of the Ring, as well as reading Cat on a Hot Tin Roof. I read a lot, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A balloon fire bomb. The first weapon capable of transcontinental strikes.


Correct , thousands were sent and only a thousand or so made it to American soil. 
America is a pretty big place, so the majority landed miles from any people, many had lost their bombs in flight, one or two may have started minor forest fires, but it was hardly the terror weapon the Japanese were hoping for.
They used the jet stream, which nobody else knew about at the time. 
Unfortunately, the church picnic in Oregon was the exception, someone moved the landed balloon out of curiosity and it exploded killing a woman and five children. 
Japanese children made the paper balloons and years later they apologized to the people of Oregon for what they had unwittingly done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sushi, blowfish ?


The blowfish is a similar name - fugu.
Between 30 and a hundred people get sick from eating this in restaurants in Japan every year and up to half of them die. 
It is generally thought that it is the taste or just the daring that attracts diners, but actually the fish gets you high, if it doesn't kill you. 
Tetradotoxin is the chemical and the chefs are specially trained in filleting them and have to eat their own cooking before they are allowed to serve the public.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, Sunday the day of rest...
> 
> i think not! awake at 0600, and i do housework?! something no quite right there :/. quick coffee break then back to it...
> 
> 2nd place  , wow my bad jokes must have saved me and thankfully i have a lot.


They did have a bit to do with it yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Boss. That exactly what I've been doing with Oli: I stick the mazuri into his mouth while it's open and he's eating his favourite: Roman lettuce.


Hi, Gillian, sounds like a success so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love reading but don't know if I can manage anything other than a Mister Men book in one day.
> and I might wait until tomorrow to celebrate Procrastination Day.


I might do it today.
Then again.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Good morning! My partner just brought me coffee in bed, so I've not even made it downstairs for tortoise-staring yet.
> 
> I see we are discussing reading. I'm currently re-reading The Fellowship of the Ring, as well as reading Cat on a Hot Tin Roof. I read a lot, though.


The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings are among my very favourites, and I like Tennessee Williams too.
Good stuff.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really??
> Gosh, i am ashamed I didn't know that.


It was never my intention to catch you out- my sincere apologies. 
Please give yourself 5 points since my question was really much too specific to have been submitted as a general sort of question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It was never my intention to catch you out- my sincere apologies.
> Please give yourself 5 points since my question was really much too specific to have been submitted as a general sort of question.


Most of the questions I pose are designed to catch people out.
But i thought I knew The Black Adder pretty well.
No points for me! I should have googled it. 
I should have known it. 
Morning, Bea, plans for the day ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most of the questions I pose are designed to catch people out.
> But i thought I knew The Black Adder pretty well.
> No points for me! I should have googled it.
> I should have known it.
> Morning, Bea, plans for the day ?


The usual Sunday plans: grocery shopping then some cooking for the week.
Hubby will probably take an afternoon nap: he and a fellow photographer friend got Press Passes to be on the field at the first LSU football game of the season. He was terribly excited: even rented a special VERY expensive lens to capture movement with. But there was a huge thunderstorm over the whole area. The teams played about 10 min, then had to stop due to lightening strikes. The game started at 6:30 pm, and by 9:30 pm they were still in official "wait-and-see-if-the-lightening-stops" mode!!! People down here (not self and hubby) are quite mad when it comes to their football (gridiron to our UK friends)! He got home after midnight, poor guy.
While he naps, I'll be assembling the stand for the aquarium I bought to house my baby mud turtle, once I get him!  I like to have things up and running smoothly for some time before adding my critters!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm reading a Doctor Who Book," Forever Autumn" about Halloween monsters in America at the moment. Moderate.
Wifey's reading Tom Sharpes' "Wilt in Nowhere", and laughing aloud every few minutes.
Tidgy's reading " The Brothers Karamazov "by Fyodor Dostoyevsky. She's not laughing at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The usual Sunday plans: grocery shopping then some cooking for the week.
> Hubby will probably take an afternoon nap: he and a fellow photographer friend got Press Passes to be on the field at the first LSU football game of the season. He was terribly excited: even rented a special VERY expensive lens to capture movement with. But there was a huge thunderstorm over the whole area. The teams played about 10 min, then had to stop due to lightening strikes. The game started at 6:30 pm, and by 9:30 pm they were still in official "wait-and-see-if-the-lightening-stops" mode!!! People down here (not self and hubby) are quite mad when it comes to their football (gridiron to our UK friends)! He got home after midnight, poor guy.
> While he naps, I'll be assembling the stand for the aquarium I bought to house my baby mud turtle, once I get him!  I like to have things up and running smoothly for some time before adding my critters!


Good luck with the stand.
Hope you have some fun today, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all from beautiful warm sunny Wales!!!
Lola is outside catching some rays and enjoying a grassy graze.
I turned down lunch at my sister's so he could go out for a while.
I am just happy that he is happy!


----------



## jaizei

Just because. What's Sunday morning without Hong Kong Phooey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all from beautiful warm sunny Wales!!!
> Lola is outside catching some rays and enjoying a grassy graze.
> I turned down lunch at my sister's so he could go out for a while.
> I am just happy that he is happy!


And I'm happy that you're happy that he's happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm happy that you're happy that he's happy.


That makes me happy too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just because. What's Sunday morning without Hong Kong Phooey.


Goodness, i haven't watched that for many, many, many years.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with the stand.
> Hope you have some fun today, too.


Oh, but putting the stand together IS fun!!! My regular job at a psychiatric hospital is all very abstract. Sometimes it's really nice to have a simple concrete task where you actually watch it progress and then SEE the finished result!!! I enjoy working with my hands, and I get very little opportunity sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, but putting the stand together IS fun!!! My regular job at a psychiatric hospital is all very abstract. Sometimes it's really nice to have a simple concrete task where you actually watch it progress and then SEE the finished result!!! I enjoy working with my hands, and I get very little opportunity sometimes.


I know what you mean.
it's nice to do something practical sometimes.
Though it sometimes involves a modicum of pain and bad language.


----------



## Lyn W

That must be a very hard job Bea.
I bet you see some very sad things.
I don't think I could work in a hospital.
When I was training we had to visit lots of different sorts of facilities including a 'mental institution,
as they were called here.
There were old ladies there who had been admitted when they were young women just for having a baby
out of wedlock. They became institutionalised and ended up spending their whole lives locked up.
So very sad and thank goodness we've moved on.


----------



## meech008

@jaizei LOOK WHAT I FOUND! Was cleaning my old room at my parents house out with my sister and found THIS gem! 330 songs of straight high school. Talk about memory lane


----------



## meech008

Hi everyone :-D


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi everyone :-D


Hi, Michelle.
Having a good weekend with your sis ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle.
> Having a good weekend with your sis ?


SUCH a good weekend!!!!! Best time I've had in such a while  I missed her so much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> SUCH a good weekend!!!!! Best time I've had in such a while  I missed her so much!


How splendid !!!!


----------



## Angel Carrion

I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When do penguins live near the magnetic North Pole ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When do penguins live near the magnetic North Pole ?


When their compasses aren't working properly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When their compasses aren't working properly?


Surprisingly close to the correct answer.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm reading a Doctor Who Book," Forever Autumn" about Halloween monsters in America at the moment. Moderate.
> Wifey's reading Tom Sharpes' "Wilt in Nowhere", and laughing aloud every few minutes.
> Tidgy's reading " The Brothers Karamazov "by Fyodor Dostoyevsky. She's not laughing at all.


I wouldn't consider Dostoyevsky a "light reading" so no wonder Tigdy is not laughing good afternoon, Adam! Good afternoon Everyone!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Everyone,
Well so much for Lola enjoying the sun! After 20mins he came in again, so he was duly escorted back off the premises. But this happened at least half a dozen times until I gave up and let him lie inside his door where he could watch the world go by. He's not really one for the great outdoors!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How splendid !!!!


We're going out for supper later so we'll snag a picture. We were going to do it last night but we went down the road with the windows down and the. Went to the beach and it was windy so neither one of us looked really "picture ready " plus we were all sandy. Guys, it was such a good day :-D


----------



## meech008

Pearly said:


> I wouldn't consider Dostoyevsky a "light reading" so no wonder Tigdy is not laughing good afternoon, Adam! Good afternoon Everyone!


Good afternoon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I wouldn't consider Dostoyevsky a "light reading" so no wonder Tigdy is not laughing good afternoon, Adam! Good afternoon Everyone!


Good afternoon, Ewa!
It's a terrific book, though not very humorous.
I think Tidgy's finding it pretty hard going.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Well so much for Lola enjoying the sun! After 20mins he came in again, so he was duly escorted back off the premises. But this happened at least half a dozen times until I gave up and let him lie inside his door where he could watch the world go by. He's not really one for the great outdoors!


He's probably got too much experience of the weather there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're going out for supper later so we'll snag a picture. We were going to do it last night but we went down the road with the windows down and the. Went to the beach and it was windy so neither one of us looked really "picture ready " plus we were all sandy. Guys, it was such a good day :-D


That's so great.
I don't know, the windswept look is back 'in'.
Not sure about the covered in sand look, though. 
Enjoy supper and, yes we want to share in The Cold Dark Room, please!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We're going out for supper later so we'll snag a picture. We were going to do it last night but we went down the road with the windows down and the. Went to the beach and it was windy so neither one of us looked really "picture ready " plus we were all sandy. Guys, it was such a good day :-D


Sounds great!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Surprisingly close to the correct answer.


I know the magnetic north pole changes so are we are talking about zoo penguins in the north?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know the magnetic north pole changes so are we are talking about zoo penguins in the north?


That's the answer, we are expecting a reversal of the earths magnetic poles at any time, so the penguins will be at the magnetic North pole soon.
We don't know why this happens .
The Earths magnetic field deflects a lot of harmful radiation and we would die without it.
It will still be there, though, just reversed so compasses would all point North, but it would be the opposite direction.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the answer, we are expecting a reversal of the earths magnetic poles at any time, so the penguins will be at the magnetic North pole soon.
> We don't know why this happens .
> The Earths magnetic field deflects a lot of harmful radiation and we would die without it.
> It will still be there, though, just reversed so compasses would all point North, but it would be the opposite direction.


Blimey that's a heck of a move! Thought it just wobbled about a bit.
That's going to cause mayhem isn't it? Aircraft etc.
Will it just suddenly happen or is this a gradual thing over decades or more?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## 90Matt

I see that the you winner is chosen when Greece becomes solvent or at the end of year 2050 but what you don't realize is that I have time traveled to 2015 but I live in the year 2050. Do I win?


----------



## spud's_mum

My geography book


----------



## Lyn W

90Matt said:


> I see that the you winner is chosen when Greece becomes solvent or at the end of year 2050 but what you don't realize is that I have time traveled to 2015 but I live in the year 2050. Do I win?


You lost me......


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> My geography book
> View attachment 147187



You'd be sick too if you were infected


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My geography book
> View attachment 147187


I like that - global warming!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey that's a heck of a move! Thought it just wobbled about a bit.
> That's going to cause mayhem isn't it? Aircraft etc.
> Will it just suddenly happen or is this a gradual thing over decades or more?


Varies from 1,000 to 10,000 years, but the last one only took 50 or 60.
So it's not instantaneous. 
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, sounds like a success so far.


Good evening Adam, Wifey,and Tidgy.

Oh yes so far so good, though Oli is still not used to this kind of diet. And surprisingly enough something strange happened today: when we were still at home, he roamed round and round for the first tie in *AGES*. We moved for a walk at 5pm, and he would _NOT _move till *5*.*25pm!* He really is weird, as you put it, Adam.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from a weird boyfriend she's got: OLI.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Varies from 1,000 to 10,000 years, but the last one only took 50 or 60.
> So it's not instantaneous.
> Nothing to worry about.


Phew!
Thanks, I'll sleep better tonight now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

90Matt said:


> I see that the you winner is chosen when Greece becomes solvent or at the end of year 2050 but what you don't realize is that I have time traveled to 2015 but I live in the year 2050. Do I win?


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

90Matt said:


> I see that the you winner is chosen when Greece becomes solvent or at the end of year 2050 but what you don't realize is that I have time traveled to 2015 but I live in the year 2050. Do I win?


Time travel into the past is impossible.
Sadly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

90Matt said:


> I see that the you winner is chosen when Greece becomes solvent or at the end of year 2050 but what you don't realize is that I have time traveled to 2015 but I live in the year 2050. Do I win?


Welcome to The Cold Dark Room, Matt, grab an armadillo to sit on, have a coffee and some custard and chill.
And have three points to begin.
You can have the prize if you've got the most points by the time I reach the year 2050 by the slow path. 
Did you have the most points by 2050 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My geography book
> View attachment 147187


I like that!!
Excellent!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


In a word......!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You'd be sick too if you were infected


Cheerful stuff.
But sadly true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey,and Tidgy.
> 
> Oh yes so far so good, though Oli is still not used to this kind of diet. And surprisingly enough something strange happened today: when we were still at home, he roamed round and round for the first tie in *AGES*. We moved for a walk at 5pm, and he would _NOT _move till *5*.*25pm!* He really is weird, as you put it, Adam.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from a weird boyfriend she's got: OLI.


Indeed, a weird one.
He'll get used to it and hopefully perk up a bit more.
Tidgy is proud of her boyfriend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now apart from the fact it's a rubbish drawing and it's got writing showing through from the other side of the piece of scrap paper, what is wrong with this picture of Saturn and it's rings ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, a weird one.
> He'll get used to it and hopefully perk up a bit more.
> Tidgy is proud of her boyfriend.


Well, if Tidgy is proud of Oli then she too must be weird. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 147189
> 
> Now apart from the fact it's a rubbish drawing and it's got writing showing through from the other side of the piece of scrap paper, what is wrong with this picture of Saturn and it's rings ?


Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Killerrookie

WHATS UP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, if Tidgy is proud of Oli then she too must be weird. Or am I mistaken?


I don't know.
I'm too weird to tell.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> WHATS UP!


Hi Austin, How is your weekend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely nothing!


Oh, ha de ha dehaha.
Unlike Spud's mum, drawing is not one of my talents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> WHATS UP!


Evening, Austin. 
Nothing much up here, thankfully.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 147189
> 
> Now apart from the fact it's a rubbish drawing and it's got writing showing through from the other side of the piece of scrap paper, what is wrong with this picture of Saturn and it's rings ?




Just one thing???


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Ewa!
> It's a terrific book, though not very humorous.
> I think Tidgy's finding it pretty hard going.


Poor Tigdy! Is Russian classics a "part of her curriculum"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just one thing???


yes, well, now you all know the limits of my sketching ability, but one thing other than that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Poor Tigdy! Is Russian classics a "part of her curriculum"?


Indeed it is.
She regularly beats me at chess as well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed it is.
> She regularly beats me at chess as well.


.....and drawing...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, well, now you all know the limits of my sketching ability, but one thing other than that.


Should there be more rings?
Or they should be at a different angle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....and drawing...


Yes, she drew wifey a splendid Mother's Day card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Should there be more rings?
> Or they should be at a different angle?


It's upside down.
When observed from Earth, the rings should curve down, not up.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's upside down.
> When observed from Earth, the rings should curve down, not up.


Ah yes I can see now!


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's a photo of monty being adorable as usual


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moving swiftly on and not involving a drawing, but also on the subject of Poles.
How are the Boy Scouts connected to Poles ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147194
> 
> Here's a photo of monty being adorable as usual


Indeed a sweet pose.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed a sweet pose.




here's another of his favourite poses


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147195
> here's another of his favourite poses


Its obviously his best side.
He looks so sweet - can't say the same for the squirrel he's mutilated though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147195
> here's another of his favourite poses


Yeah, lovely.
Poor squirrel.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Its obviously his best side.
> He looks so sweet - can't say the same for the squirrel he's mutilated though.


Yeah... It was a rabbit. 
No longer though.


Not as bad as his fox toy though!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moving swiftly on and not involving a drawing, but also on the subject of Poles.
> How are the Boy Scouts connected to Poles ?


The British were founded by Baden Powell
The Polish by Baden Pole


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah... It was a rabbit.
> No longer though.
> View attachment 147196
> 
> Not as bad as his fox toy though!


Toys ?
Phew!


----------



## spud's_mum

and here's cheddar being adorable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The British were founded by Baden Powell
> The Polish by Baden Pole


And ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147198
> and here's cheddar being adorable


That's a really super picture.
What's Cheddar eating ?
Doesn't look like Cheerios today.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a really super picture.
> What's Cheddar eating ?
> Doesn't look like Cheerios today.


Today it's animal chocolate drops


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147200


That's just Silly O'clock.!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

My dad went fishing today (quite far away) and saw the breeder I it spud from in the shop! I asked if he talked to him but he said no as he was already talking to someone


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm off now, got to get up early  
Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm off now, got to get up early
> Night


Sleep well, Spud's Mum.
Have a good sleep and a good day tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

new Halloween costume?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 147211
> new Halloween costume?


No, Valentine's Day, surely ?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm off now, got to get up early
> Night


Night Night


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And ?


They all have the same woggles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They all have the same woggles?


No, but the same.......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but the same.......


Uniform?
Flag?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Uniform?
> Flag?


Nope and nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope and nope.


Hmmmm???
Don't know much about scouts.
I joined Girl Guides but only went once!
Going to have to google I think!


----------



## Lyn W

Right the oracle says they have similar salutes?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Valentine's Day, surely ?


Good way to scare the urates out of the torts


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147200


That's sleeping in for me


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Good way to scare the urates out of the torts


It would certainly scare them out of me if I bumped into someone wearing that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right the oracle says they have similar salutes?


Is the right answer, the Polish army have pretty much the same salute as the Boy Scouts. 
People generally think Baden Powell invented the Boy Scout movement and so he did, but the idea was first implemented in America by Ernest Seton and called the Woodcraft Indians.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It would certainly scare them out of me if I bumped into someone wearing that!


What, you mean it's only a mask ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's sleeping in for me


No, no, no.
it's just not right.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the right answer, the Polish army have pretty much the same salute as the Boy Scouts.
> People generally think Baden Powell invented the Boy Scout movement and so he did, but the idea was first implemented in America by Ernest Seton and called the Woodcraft Indians.


Oh the Polish army? I thought we were talking Polish Boy Scouts


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no.
> it's just not right.


No it's not right but unfortunately a necessity for us workers.
And on that note I had better leave you to sort out Lola's food for tomorrow.
Lovely big bunch of dandies to wash now
So night, night all
Have a good day tomorrow and enjoy what's left of this one.
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No it's not right but unfortunately a necessity for us workers.
> And on that note I had better leave you to sort out Lola's food for tomorrow.
> Lovely big bunch of dandies to wash now
> So night, night all
> Have a good day tomorrow and enjoy what's left of this one.
> Take care


Night Lyn, at least your climate is still producing dandies, they're all dead here and my supply of frozen ones is gone.
Good fortune for tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which British profession is down to it's last 15 practitioners ?


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Good way to scare the urates out of the torts


HAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which British profession is down to it's last 15 practitioners ?


Food-taster to prevent the royal family from being poisoned?


----------



## Moozillion

Town criers?


----------



## Moozillion

The Duke of Edinburgh fan club? 
 Did I say that out loud???!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Food-taster to prevent the royal family from being poisoned?


Ha de ha.
I think there was usually just one (at a time) and it may be finished now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Town criers?


No, but the voice does come into it.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but the voice does come into it.



Court Jester?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The Duke of Edinburgh fan club?
> Did I say that out loud???!?


I'm one of those.
I rather like Prince Philip, you can be a bit rude and not politically correct when you're 94.


----------



## meech008




----------



## meech008

We can take nice ones too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Court Jester?


Sadly, the official jesters were ended by Cromwell, a few unofficial since, but never as many as 15.
In the 1950's there were more than 400.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


>


Hello, Michelle ! 
Hello, sister of Michelle !
Whatever you're eating or drinking, please stop! !!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm one of those.
> I rather like Prince Philip, you can be a bit rude and not politically correct when you're 94.



I've oft said, becoming a crotchety old man is my life's ambition. Figure another 30 years or so and I'll be there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We can take nice ones too


Ah, that's better, very nice, pretty ladies.
Which is which ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've oft said, becoming a crotchety old man is my life's ambition. Figure another 30 years or so and I'll be there.


i'm planning on grumpy old man myself.
Well on the way, i'm proud to say.
Ask wifey.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, that's better, very nice, pretty ladies.
> Which is which ?


Well thank you! I'm purple and Meagan is the blue


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well thank you! I'm purple and Meagan is the blue


Hello, Meagan from Adam and the Cold Dark Room.
This is me.


Not quite as young and pretty as you pair.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Meagan from Adam and the Cold Dark Room.
> This is me.
> View attachment 147237
> 
> Not quite as young and pretty as you pair.


Disntinguised!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Disntinguised!


And we've all got a similar (though not the same), style of glasses!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we've all got a similar (though not the same), style of glasses!


Yes! My whole family has glasses


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm one of those.
> I rather like Prince Philip, you can be a bit rude and not politically correct when you're 94.


Fair enough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes! My whole family has glasses


I've only needed them for the last 3 years.
But i don't mind at all.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've only needed them for the last 3 years.
> But i don't mind at all.


I miss my contact lenses but glasses are what I can afford


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I miss my contact lenses but glasses are what I can afford


Crikey! 
All that poking fingers in eyes!
No, fear.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wobble wobble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wobble wobble


Wubble wubble.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wubble wubble.


Oh boy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh boy!


Indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Taking myself off to Bedfordshire now.
Good night Cold Dark Room.
Good night Cold Dark Roomers.
Til the morning when a new day will have sprung!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning to those of you arising or those of you yet to go to bed.
In the UK September 7th is the first day of Remember a Charity in Your Will Week and
National Transplant Week.
In the USA happy Labor Day.
And happy Salami Day.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, a weird one.
> He'll get used to it and hopefully perk up a bit more.
> Tidgy is proud of her boyfriend.



Good morning Boss. Good morning Wifey, good morning Tidgy.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope we all had a good weekend and the hangovers aren't too bad. fresh coffee out. lot of catching up to do here! had a productive day yesterday getting wood for fidos new batchelor pad . bloomin guys at the yard clocked of early so back for more we go today..

IM OFF WORK   


nice eerie morning here, i love these kind of mornings...


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> My geography book
> View attachment 147187




very creative! love it! its sad but true that's happening to the planet, but very well captured


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good way to scare the urates out of the torts




and we have a new expression to get round the profanity filter


----------



## johnandjade

talking of growing old disgracefully and grumpy old men... is anyone familiar with the show 'one foot in the grave' ? it's rather funny and has an excellent intro...


----------



## johnandjade

one successful trip, jades done well carrying 3 sheets of ply! not in one go, and only 500yds or so but still , now to put the joiners hat on and try assemble this


----------



## johnandjade

and so it begins!


----------



## johnandjade

right that's enough for now, tea brake


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Boss. Good morning Wifey, good morning Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon Oli.
How's the new food regime going ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope we all had a good weekend and the hangovers aren't too bad. fresh coffee out. lot of catching up to do here! had a productive day yesterday getting wood for fidos new batchelor pad . bloomin guys at the yard clocked of early so back for more we go today..
> 
> IM OFF WORK
> 
> 
> nice eerie morning here, i love these kind of mornings...
> View attachment 147274


Good luck at the doctor's, John.
Make the most of you free time.
And that does look a rather lovely morning, in its own way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one successful trip, jades done well carrying 3 sheets of ply! not in one go, and only 500yds or so but still , now to put the joiners hat on and try assemble this
> View attachment 147288
> View attachment 147289


Crikey! 
I spy a blob lamp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 147291
> 
> 
> 
> and so it begins!


Careful you don't saw through the carpet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> right that's enough for now, tea brake
> View attachment 147292


That is not tea !
Afternoon, John!.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
Very quiet this last 10 hours.
The Cold Dark Room has been abandoned.
Or everyone is sleeping in corners. 
Thank's John, for keeping it ticking over this morning. 
Points.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Very quiet this last 10 hours.
> The Cold Dark Room has been abandoned.
> Or everyone is sleeping in corners.
> Thank's John, for keeping it ticking over this morning.
> Points.




allo! waves. how are we today mr adam? just back from docs... back on Thursday morning:/. just finished getting the last of the wood supplies. it's fantastic fun living on the top floor sometimes


----------



## johnandjade

.. just checked the numbers... 60ft of 2x4, about a hlf mile on foot and up 4flights of stairs by myself 


and i've not had breakfast yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo! waves. how are we today mr adam? just back from docs... back on Thursday morning:/. just finished getting the last of the wood supplies. it's fantastic fun living on the top floor sometimes


I'm fine, thanks, John. 
Quality time with wifey day today.
Sounds like you've had a productive and slightly tiring morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .. just checked the numbers... 60ft of 2x4, about a hlf mile on foot and up 4flights of stairs by myself
> 
> 
> and i've not had breakfast yet!


Golly! 
You need to eat something or you'll start getting dizzy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm fine, thanks, John.
> Quality time with wifey day today.
> Sounds like you've had a productive and slightly tiring morning.



i'd have been better off at work! haha  

had to be done, although the builders yard is only a stones throw away, the hours are terrible and only chace to get supplies is on a Sunday (no no no!) .. or today as off work. 

at least i've the clean up to look forward too :/ , don't think jade would like what i've done to the rug


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> You need to eat something or you'll start getting dizzy.




agreed! only 4 cuts to go and it's food time, that'll be everything cut to size


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd have been better off at work! haha
> 
> had to be done, although the builders yard is only a stones throw away, the hours are terrible and only chace to get supplies is on a Sunday (no no no!) .. or today as off work.
> 
> at least i've the clean up to look forward too :/ , don't think jade would like what i've done to the rug
> View attachment 147299


Tell her it was woodworm.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!




good morning mam'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tell her it was woodworm.




... now if i can just figure out where and how to operate the hoover


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Morning, Michelle.
is Meagan still with you for the holiday today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... now if i can just figure out where and how to operate the hoover


Can't help with that !
Last time I used a hoover was about sixteen years ago and I destroyed the stair carpet.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> is Meagan still with you for the holiday today ?


Hey Adam. No, she left early this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey Adam. No, she left early this morning


, indeed.
Oh, well, you got to have a good time together for a while.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't help with that !
> Last time I used a hoover was about sixteen years ago and I destroyed the stair carpet.




i must admit, the hoover is my department, even bought one to work from home! one cut to go and i still have all my fingers! 


... watch this space!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i must admit, the hoover is my department, even bought one to work from home! one cut to go and i still have all my fingers!
> 
> 
> ... watch this space!


I have that picture of you hoovering indelibly printed on my mind.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have that picture of you hoovering indelibly printed on my mind.




brilliant finaly done playing with the saw... but not through choice!!!




(it's tomato sauce )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant finaly done playing with the saw... but not through choice!!!
> View attachment 147300
> 
> 
> 
> (it's tomato sauce )


I know!
Heinz?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know!
> Heinz?



hold on i'll do the taste test....

ooowwwyaaa!!! my tounge!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hold on i'll do the taste test....
> 
> ooowwwyaaa!!! my tounge!!


Hmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.







all done (for today) ... spot the hover lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 147302
> 
> 
> 
> all done (for today) ... spot the hover lol


All spanky shiny new.
But is the carpet now in the vacuum cleaner?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All spanky shiny new.
> But is the carpet now in the vacuum cleaner?




i'll say it was a magic carpet and flew off with the woodworm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll say it was a magic carpet and flew off with the woodworm


Lots of magic carpets in Morocco.
Perhaps it'll head over here to join it's friends and family.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> , indeed.
> Oh, well, you got to have a good time together for a while.


Yes we did!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes we did!


Hurrah!!!


----------



## johnandjade

well thats my days work on my day off all done, and no injuries! bonus. 
1540, breakfast time :/ , however a little brake and a 'little inspiration' before venturing into the uncharted territory that is (pause for dramatic effect)


the kitchen! :0


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> well thats my days work on my day off all done, and no injuries! bonus.
> 1540, breakfast time :/ , however a little brake and a 'little inspiration' before venturing into the uncharted territory that is (pause for dramatic effect)
> 
> 
> the kitchen! :0



You've told us before that you are not allowed in the kitchen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well thats my days work on my day off all done, and no injuries! bonus.
> 1540, breakfast time :/ , however a little brake and a 'little inspiration' before venturing into the uncharted territory that is (pause for dramatic effect)
> 
> 
> the kitchen! :0


Even more dangerous than DIY!!!!!!! 
John and the Toaster of Terror!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You've told us before that you are not allowed in the kitchen.


Hi, Yvonne, welcome back to The Cold Dark Room.
Pull up an armadillo, watch out for flying jellyfish and grab a coffee, beer, Mountain Dew or Doctor Pepper.
Wibble.


----------



## johnandjade

want a laugh... we are prepared for those dangerous times



nearst cupboard as you come into the kitchen!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> want a laugh... we are prepared for those dangerous times
> View attachment 147318
> 
> 
> nearst cupboard as you come into the kitchen!




3 most needed items in an emergency;

:
#1 , fire extinguisher, kill the danger 
#2, vodka, to calm the nerves 
#3 , soap powder to deal with the aftermath


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> want a laugh... we are prepared for those dangerous times
> View attachment 147318
> 
> 
> nearst cupboard as you come into the kitchen!


Me, too! 
And next to a bottle of voddy to steady the nerves, I see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 3 most needed items in an emergency;
> 
> :
> #1 , fire extinguisher, kill the danger
> #2, vodka, to calm the nerves
> #3 , soap powder to deal with the aftermath


Snap!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Snap!




red dwarf.....

go to brown alert!!

..there's no such thing!


you won't be saying that in a minute!


----------



## johnandjade

just noticed the bench pic in eye spy... hopefully that sawdust will blow away soon! ooopss :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just noticed the bench pic in eye spy... hopefully that sawdust will blow away soon! ooopss :/


Ha de ha.


----------



## johnandjade

boiled eggs, skill level 1. 


game on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boiled eggs, skill level 1.
> 
> 
> game on!


Bleuchh!!!!!
Hate egg white, it's nasty.


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> My geography book
> View attachment 147187


 Excellent drawing!


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Meagan from Adam and the Cold Dark Room.
> This is me.
> View attachment 147237
> 
> Not quite as young and pretty as you pair.


FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuchh!!!!!
> Hate egg white, it's nasty.




true story.. jade made us bacon and fried egg rolls a couple nights back, she left her yolk too runny..

bit into it and it fired onto her hair! 

was a good giggle, usual jokes as im sure you can imagine


----------



## Pearly

Good morning Everyone on this beautiful Labor Day morning! Hope you, your torts and other two and four-legged friends are doing well today


----------



## johnandjade

Angel Carrion said:


> FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ




I couldn't recall the name, but his fes looked familiar


----------



## Angel Carrion

spudthetortoise said:


> Today it's animal chocolate drops
> View attachment 147199


Did you know dark chocolate is healthy for rats? The only problem with feeding them chocolate is that too much will make them fat!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good morning Everyone on this beautiful Labor Day morning! Hope you, your torts and other two and four-legged friends are doing well today




don't forget the one legged nameless pirate in here! (hes a kind of bouncer/animal thief)


----------



## Angel Carrion

meech008 said:


> Yes! My whole family has glasses


I'm blind, too!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ


Well, I live in Fez Medina and am a serious Doctor Who fan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> true story.. jade made us bacon and fried egg rolls a couple nights back, she left her yolk too runny..
> 
> bit into it and it fired onto her hair!
> 
> was a good giggle, usual jokes as im sure you can imagine


Don't set Lyn off!!!! 
i can just about resist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning Everyone on this beautiful Labor Day morning! Hope you, your torts and other two and four-legged friends are doing well today


Good morning, Ewa , hope you have a smashing day. 
It's National Salami Day, too.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good afternoon all. I hope everyone has been doing well


----------



## stojanovski92113

Angel Carrion said:


> Did you know dark chocolate is healthy for rats? The only problem with feeding them chocolate is that too much will make them fat!


I love dark chocolate Mmmmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good afternoon all. I hope everyone has been doing well


Afternoon, Shannon, all's well in The Cold Dark Room, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

ohh!! we can have a theam night... we can have a (ready for it) FEZZZtivle  

i got mine ready to go,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I love dark chocolate Mmmmmmm


Me, too, the darker the better.


----------



## johnandjade

jooostt like that !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohh!! we can have a theam night... we can have a (ready for it) FEZZZtivle
> 
> i got mine ready to go,
> View attachment 147324


And Lyn and I know a lot of his jokes.


----------



## johnandjade

guess who forgot about the eggs!!! least they'll be done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I'm blind, too!!


Join the club! 
Afternoon, Angel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess who forgot about the eggs!!! least they'll be done


Blimey!
That was ages ago!
They'll be done alright.
Or done for.


----------



## johnandjade

see why im not allowed in there:/ 

they shall be eaten regardless of how well, or should I say badly they are done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> see why im not allowed in there:/
> 
> they shall be eaten regardless of how well, or should I say badly they are done


Best of luck!


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Join the club!
> Afternoon, Angel.


Hello Adam 
I've been on the verge of legally blind since I was a small child. Glasses are our frieeeeeeeends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Hello Adam
> I've been on the verge of legally blind since I was a small child. Glasses are our frieeeeeeeends.


Indeed, i'm not ashamed.
My eyesight is deteriorating quickly, I really need some new ones.
I use a magnifying glass and a jeweller's loupe quite often now.


----------



## johnandjade

ladies and gentlemen, i am cooking dinner!! it's only pasta and fries but its a bold venture for me


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm one of those.
> I rather like Prince Philip, you can be a bit rude and not politically correct when you're 94.


Do you know that our Queen becomes the longest serving British Monarch in history on Weds.
maybe she'll move over to give Charles a pop at being King now - hope not!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Careful you don't saw through the carpet.


Or through to the flat below!!
That would scare the urates out of your neighbours too if you suddenly appeared on their sofa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ladies and gentlemen, i am cooking dinner!! it's only pasta and fries but its a bold venture for me


You survived the egg then.
My advice is to do it really badly.
Then you won't get asked again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you know that our Queen becomes the longest serving British Monarch in history on Weds.
> maybe she'll move over to give Charles a pop at being King now - hope not!


I hope not too. 
I didn't know.
Hurrahhh!! for Liz.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Everyone Hope you are all well this very sunny Welsh day.
Only 6 more Mondays to half term!!

Did you see that interesting find about 2 miles from Stonehenge, Adam?
About 100 huge monoliths buried in the ground.
Apparently flattened but once would have been much bigger than Stonehenge!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> boiled eggs, skill level 1.
> 
> 
> game on!


I don't think eggs are all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think eggs are all they are cracked up to be.


Alwhite, here we go!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Alwhite, here we go!


Yes the dreaded egg jokes.
I keep them all in an album enyway


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes the dreaded egg jokes.
> I keep them all in an album enyway


That cracked me up!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That cracked me up!


I had to scramble to get that one in before you could poach it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I had to scramble to get that one in before you could poach it.


I give you a standing ova tion. 
It all boils down to genius.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I give you a standing ova tion.
> It all boils down to genius.


It's quite eggshausting thinking of all these puns
but I won't let that beat me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Afternoon, Noel.
Happy Salami Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's quite eggshausting thinking of all these puns
> but I won't let that beat me.


My mind is scrambled and fried, but you're egging me on!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My mind is scrambled and fried, but you're egging me on!


Absolutely
Afternoon Sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Absolutely
> Afternoon Sir!


Nice to see you.
To see you, nice!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You survived the egg then.
> My advice is to do it really badly.
> Then you won't get asked again.


I think my first husband must have followed your advice...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta pop out.
Back in a trice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think my first husband must have followed your advice...


I cooked for wifey til we got married.
The stopped, pretty much.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My mind is scrambled and fried, but you're egging me on!


I've hatched a plan to make you feel shell shocked, before someone whisks me away


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cooked for wifey til we got married.
> The stopped, pretty much.


My husband still cooks for me


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I think my first husband must have followed your advice...


It works for me
No one ever accepts my offer to cook for them!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi all
How is everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi all
> How is everyone?


Hi Kirsty I think everyone popped out with Adam earlier.
All good here we've had a lovely sunny day - it was warmer outside than indoors today for a change.
How was your Monday?


----------



## spud's_mum

he's posing for the camera.... Again


----------



## Lyn W

He reminds me of one of the stars of the silver screen you see on old posters from about the early 1900's
Staring into space looking all dreamy!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty I think everyone popped out with Adam earlier.
> All good here we've had a lovely sunny day - it was warmer outside than indoors today for a change.
> How was your Monday?


Hi Lyn 
It was lovely here as well. Beastie got his first experience of our new back garden and del said he went nuts! It was nice to hear about him back to his active normal self for a while  unfortunately I went back to work today so didn't get to see him and my fiancé left for London early afternoon so he was only out for an hour. 
How about you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn
> It was lovely here as well. Beastie got his first experience of our new back garden and del said he went nuts! It was nice to hear about him back to his active normal self for a while  unfortunately I went back to work today so didn't get to see him and my fiancé left for London early afternoon so he was only out for an hour.
> How about you?


That's great he's enjoying the new garden.
Lola had about an hour, he could have had more but even though he has a nice sunny warm grassy spot, he wanted to come in again and was trying his best to get over the sides of his enclosure. Silly tort!
Busy day for me but went quickly.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> That's great he's enjoying the new garden.
> Lola had about an hour, he could have had more but even though he has a nice sunny warm grassy spot, he wanted to come in again and was trying his best to get over the sides of his enclosure. Silly tort!
> Busy day for me but went quickly.


Yeah same - the first day back to work is always difficult and when I went to work everyone kept asking if I was glad to be back and I said yes! Being at work is less stressful than being in that construction site I'm living in! 
I wonder why Lola doesn't like being outsidE?


----------



## johnandjade

hi folks... homework time. ordering new lighting for fido just now and are switching from heat mat to CHE , bulbs are in black and white... guess its all just the same or is there a preferred type? had a browse but couldn't find a thread?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah same - the first day back to work is always difficult and when I went to work everyone kept asking if I was glad to be back and I said yes! Being at work is less stressful than being in that construction site I'm living in!
> I wonder why Lola doesn't like being outsidE?


I don't know he has plants, shelter, water, food, grass and space, but he doesn't like too much of a good thing!
When I have some ramps for him to get up and down a couple of little concrete steps he will be able to come and go from his room as he pleases


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hi folks... homework time. ordering new lighting for fido just now and are switching from heat mat to CHE , bulbs are in black and white... guess its all just the same or is there a preferred type? had a browse but couldn't find a thread?


Hi John Don't think colour matters mine is black £21 in The Range and the thermostat for it was £34 also from the Range.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John Don't think colour matters mine is black £21 in The Range and the thermostat for it was £34 also from the Range.




thank you  , amazon... couple quid


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I don't know he has plants, shelter, water, food, grass and space, but he doesn't like too much of a good thing!
> When I have some ramps for him to get up and down a couple of little concrete steps he will be able to come and go from his room as he pleases


Aw that'll be nice. you going to put a cat flap on the door?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thank you  , amazon... couple quid
> View attachment 147482


Wow that's a fantastic price - may buy some myself as back up!
I use mine with a ceramic holder with a wide reflector shade.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's a fantastic price - may buy some myself as back up!
> I use mine with a ceramic holder with a wide reflector shade.




got one ordered. just a thermostat to go now. hope Monday was ok miss womblyn, need to pop of again and back to amazon:/


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that'll be nice. you going to put a cat flap on the door?


I think he will get too big for a cat flap eventually!!
Plus there are lots of cats around here who may use it.
I couldn't leave him out when I'm not here so will just make sure the door is securely jammed open


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> got one ordered. just a thermostat to go now. hope Monday was ok miss womblyn, need to pop of again and back to amazon:/


Happy shopping!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My husband still cooks for me


Doesn't fancy coming over and cooking for me, does he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've hatched a plan to make you feel shell shocked, before someone whisks me away


The yolks on you!
I've laid a dozen traps for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi all
> How is everyone?


Goodly-good, goody.
You ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147478
> he's posing for the camera.... Again


Lyn's right, it's always that side.
Is he not so cute from the other one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi folks... homework time. ordering new lighting for fido just now and are switching from heat mat to CHE , bulbs are in black and white... guess its all just the same or is there a preferred type? had a browse but couldn't find a thread?


Don't think it matters too much with a CHE, but you need it attached to a thermostat.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The yolks on you!
> I've laid a dozen traps for you.


Omletteing that one go for now, but just remember you can runny but you can't hide.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn's right, it's always that side.
> Is he not so cute from the other one?


I don't know why it's always that side haha. He looks just as adorable on the other


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon Oli.
> How's the new food regime going ?


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Thanks your question *BOSS*.

So far so good, though Oli is still not used to this type of food. I've been stuffing some mizuri into his mouth while he'd be eating lettuce, (like you do with Tidgy). Goodness, what a pair those two would make. But he still has not touched the cuttlebone for some reason or other.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know why it's always that side haha. He looks just as adorable on the other
> View attachment 147488


Yes he does!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Omletteing that one go for now, but just remember you can runny but you can't hide.


Be ouef with you! 
I'm keeping my sunny side up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know why it's always that side haha. He looks just as adorable on the other
> View attachment 147488


Yep, he does.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, he does.





Lyn W said:


> Yes he does!!


He did always get complements on his "spotty ear" maybe that's why


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodly-good, goody.
> You ?


I'm v well thanks


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147478
> he's posing for the camera.... Again


He really is VERY photogenic! And a CUTIE to boot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Thanks your question *BOSS*.
> 
> So far so good, though Oli is still not used to this type of food. I've been stuffing some mizuri into his mouth while he'd be eating lettuce, (like you do with Tidgy). Goodness, what a pair those two would make. But he still has not touched the cuttlebone for some reason or other.


He may never do so, or only when he needs it. If his calcium intakes okay and you start sprinkling the stuff you got sent on his food, it's fine. 
Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.


----------



## spud's_mum

Moozillion said:


> He really is VERY photogenic! And a CUTIE to boot!


Haha it's so easy to get pic in the evening as he's always snuggling with me 

During the day when he's barking and running around like a loon, it's not so easy


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Thanks your question *BOSS*.
> 
> So far so good, though Oli is still not used to this type of food. I've been stuffing some mizuri into his mouth while he'd be eating lettuce, (like you do with Tidgy). Goodness, what a pair those two would make. But he still has not touched the cuttlebone for some reason or other.


Hi Gillian, he may not touch it for weeks or even months. If you hold some near him he may sniff it and try to nibble but don't worry about it. You could scrape a tiny bit over his food to get him used to the taste, but there may be some calcium in the Mazuri. Is his beak OK or long? If it is too long that may stop him feeding himself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm v well thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He may never do so, or only when he needs it. If his calcium intakes okay and you start sprinkling the stuff you got sent on his food, it's fine.
> Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.


Thanks a lot your usual help and advice...BOG BOSS. See? A _BOSS _can be nice when he wants.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He may never do so, or only when he needs it. If his calcium intakes okay and you start sprinkling the stuff you got sent on his food, it's fine.
> Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.


I always have a cuttlefish bone is beasties enclosure and after years still haven't seen him take nibbles out of it. I keep reading about other owners though who's tortoise starting eating them a few years later so I'm hopeful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> He really is VERY photogenic! And a CUTIE to boot!


Don't boot him!!!!!
Spud's Mum will be very angry!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your usual help and advice...BOG BOSS. See? A _BOSS _can be nice when he wants.


Hi Gillian 
Hope you and Oli are doing well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your usual help and advice...BOG BOSS. See? A _BOSS _can be nice when he wants.


Bog boss ??
BOG BOSS ??????
That doesn't sound a very nice title.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be ouef with you!
> I'm keeping my sunny side up.


Ok as you say un oeuf is un oeuf.
Maybe we should stop battering each other, have a nice coop of tea, then quiche and make up,
and lay it all to rest.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian, he may not touch it for weeks or even months. If you hold some near him he may sniff it and try to nibble but don't worry about it. You could scrape a tiny bit over his food to get him used to the taste, but there may be some calcium in the Mazuri. Is his beak OK or long? If it is too long that may stop him feeding himself.


Hi Lyn. Am indeed thankful for your help.

I did exactly what you mentioned: held some near Oli but he'd turn around and try to get it out of his way. I've also scraped a tiny amount on his food.

As for his beak it's fine and not at all long, in my opinion.


----------



## spud's_mum

Nighty night.
I'm afraid I'll have to go 
I have I get up at silly o'clock I morrow (6:25). Urg how I hate getting up early


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bog boss ??
> BOG BOSS ??????
> That doesn't sound a very nice title.


Haha! I think you could be swamped with posts after that!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bog boss ??
> BOG BOSS ??????
> That doesn't sound a very nice title.


Oh....so so so sorry for the mistake SIR. Apologies. Am I to lose yet more points here? Hope not.....'Forgive And Forget.'


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Nighty night.
> I'm afraid I'll have to go
> I have I get up at silly o'clock I morrow (6:25). Urg how I hate getting up early


Night night sleep well
have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Night night sleep well
> have a good day tomorrow.


Thanks. 
I was falling asleep on the desk today and I got up late. I dread to think what I'll e like tomorrow getting up extra early AND doing trampolining.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Gillian
> Hope you and Oli are doing well


Hi Kirsty, and thanks the question.

We are fine and Oli is beginning to eat new food, though with a bit of difficulty. It'll take quite some time for him to get used to it.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I was falling asleep on the desk today and I got up late. I dread to think what I'll e like tomorrow getting up extra early AND doing trampolining.


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I was falling asleep on the desk today and I got up late. I dread to think what I'll e like tomorrow getting up extra early AND doing trampolining.


Never mind -life is full of its ups and downs.
I used to go out with a trampoline instructor but it didn't last cause he was on the rebound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok as you say un oeuf is un oeuf.
> Maybe we should stop battering each other, have a nice coop of tea, then quiche and make up,
> and lay it all to rest.


Maybe at Easter,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Nighty night.
> I'm afraid I'll have to go
> I have I get up at silly o'clock I morrow (6:25). Urg how I hate getting up early


Me too, really hate it.
Sleep well, have a good day and see you in the evening, i hope.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Kirsty, and thanks the question.
> 
> We are fine and Oli is beginning to eat new food, though with a bit of difficulty. It'll take quite some time for him to get used to it.


Yeah he will soon adapt and enjoy all the new things you have for him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Haha! I think you could be swamped with posts after that!


And to think I ad-mire Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh....so so so sorry for the mistake SIR. Apologies. Am I to lose yet more points here? Hope not.....'Forgive And Forget.'


Apology accepted.
I know (hope) it was a typo.
No points lost and forgiven and forgotten.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to think I ad-mire Gillian!


I would be giving her, her marshing orders for that!
Maybe she should bayou a present to apologise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I was falling asleep on the desk today and I got up late. I dread to think what I'll e like tomorrow getting up extra early AND doing trampolining.


I shudder to think.
Bouncing off the floor ceiling and walls , I expect.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apology accepted.
> I know (hope) it was a typo.
> No points lost and forgiven and forgotten.


Oh what a sweet, understanding, kind, generous BOSS you are.

Yes it was a typing error and sorry AGAIN.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night all and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all and sweet dreams.


Good night Gillian
Sleep well!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all and sweet dreams.


Goodnight


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Salami Day.


I LOVE SALAMI


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to say goodnight now too.
So enjoy the rest of the day and have fun.
I will see all you lovely people tomorrow!
Take care
Nos Da


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now too.
> So enjoy the rest of the day and have fun.
> I will see all you lovely people tomorrow!
> Take care
> Nos Da


Night Lyn!


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all and sweet dreams.


Night, Gillian, sleep tight.
Give Oli a kiss from Tidgy in the morning. 
Sent you a reply to your PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I LOVE SALAMI


Me too!
Yuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now too.
> So enjoy the rest of the day and have fun.
> I will see all you lovely people tomorrow!
> Take care
> Nos Da


Nos da, Lyn.
Have a good day tomorrow.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Evening, Meech.
Sorry, offline for a while as my computer was busy doing stuff.
Nice day ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Adam is pea leaves ok to feed a tort?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam is pea leaves ok to feed a tort?


I would say no. 
They're not actually toxic as such, but as members of the legume family are all too high in protein and some unpleasant acids.
This normally refers to the peas themselves, primarily, but I wouldn't chance the leaves either, they surely won't have the right calcium/phosphorus level at best. A nibble won't hurt, but I wouldn't make it a part of the diet, even in moderation.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would say no.
> They're not actually toxic as such, but as members of the legume family are all too high in protein and some unpleasant acids.
> This normally refers to the peas themselves, primarily, but I wouldn't chance the leaves either, they surely won't have the right calcium/phosphorus level at best. A nibble won't hurt, but I wouldn't make it a part of the diet, even in moderation.


Ok thanks. I had some left over from tea tonight and wondered... 
When I researched myself I found mixed opinions some said no and others said they were fine - just obv not the peas or the shoots

Probably best not risking it, but thought it would be worth getting a second opinion


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Anyhow I am up in 6 hours for work so better get some sleep! 
Goodnight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ok thanks. I had some left over from tea tonight and wondered...
> When I researched myself I found mixed opinions some said no and others said they were fine - just obv not the peas or the shoots
> 
> Probably best not risking it, but thought it would be worth getting a second opinion


yeah, they won't be as bad as the pea or shoot, I expect, not really dangerous, just probably not of much benefit and maybe a little harm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Anyhow I am up in 6 hours for work so better get some sleep!
> Goodnight


Have a good night, Kirsty, and a good day at work tomorrow.
See you in the evening, I hope. 
Night night.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Meech.
> Sorry, offline for a while as my computer was busy doing stuff.
> Nice day ?


Very nice day. Didn't do anything!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Very nice day. Didn't do anything!


That sounds good.
Me neither!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn.
> Have a good day tomorrow.
> Sleep tight.


What does 'Nos da' mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What does 'Nos da' mean?


Tis Welsh for good night.
Lyn is Welsh and I am half Welsh, so we sometimes say goodnight in Welsh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the 1950's there were hundreds but now the UK has only about 15 registered professional ventriloquists. 
The name means 'stomach talker'. 
There was even a radio ventriloquist!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There are 280,000 heroin and crack addicts in Britain.
And 50,000 practitioners of alternative medicine. 
And 75,000 people in prison. 
And 10,000 practicing Druids led by the Archbishop of Glastonbury and Stonehenge whose mane is Rollo Maughfling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, what is a Birmingham screwdriver ?


----------



## jaizei

Hammer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hammer


Yep.
Thanks, Cameron. 
Rather hoping someone would say cocktail, but never mind
Brummagem is an old word for someone from Birmingham and Brummagemware something of poor quality that comes from there. 
Birmingham workers were considered to be a bit oafish so a Birmingham screwdriver is indeed a hammer. 
They used hammers to drive in screws . (allegedly)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who has the least use for Jeremy Clarkson ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who has the least use for Jeremy Clarkson ?


Me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to bed to catch up on some missed kip.
Night night Cold Dark Room Mates
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See you all in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Me!


And the BBC now, he go sacked, but which country as a whole ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'm off to bed to catch up on some missed kip.
> Night night Cold Dark Room Mates
> Night night Cold Dark Room.
> See you all in the morning.


Night! Sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Me!


Night, Michelle. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Thanks your question *BOSS*.
> 
> So far so good, though Oli is still not used to this type of food. I've been stuffing some mizuri into his mouth while he'd be eating lettuce, (like you do with Tidgy). Goodness, what a pair those two would make. But he still has not touched the cuttlebone for some reason or other.



Three of my turtles never touched their various cuttlebones for mooooonths and months and months. Then one day I go outside and see this;


Almost half of it was gone over the course of 12 hours. Today, most of what was left is gone. I'm assuming it's my female that laid five random eggs as she was walking around. But before this, it was never touched. Do you eat eggs? If you crack open an egg to make scrambled or sunny side up or over easy etc, take the egg shells and put them in Ollie's enclosure. My one turtle prefers munching on those over the cuttlebone.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Thanks, Cameron.
> Rather hoping someone would say cocktail, but never mind
> Brummagem is an old word for someone from Birmingham and Brummagemware something of poor quality that comes from there.
> Birmingham workers were considered to be a bit oafish so a Birmingham screwdriver is indeed a hammer.
> They used hammers to drive in screws . (allegedly)



Well, I don't drink so that's usually a bit further from my mind than most I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Happy "Ants on a Log Day"
That should please the armadillos. 
And it's International Literacy Day , too!
Hurrah.


----------



## jaizei

And what do we say to the god of sleep?


Not tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Well, I don't drink so that's usually a bit further from my mind than most I guess.


Hmmm, I know you don't, but you must have heard of the drink " screwdriver".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And what do we say to the god of sleep?
> 
> 
> Not tonight.


"Wake up", I expect.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, I know you don't, but you must have heard of the drink " screwdriver".


Or the Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Or the Sonic Screwdriver


Yep, I have one.
Points!!!
Goodnight, Angel.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the 1950's there were hundreds but now the UK has only about 15 registered professional ventriloquists.
> The name means 'stomach talker'.
> There was even a radio ventriloquist!




i seen that episode the other night  , the radio ventriloquist i was in stitches! if memory serves he ended his own career by going on tv?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the BBC now, he go sacked, but which country as a whole ?




argentina?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! poor me has still arms and legs today  the post came but there is a jellyfish on top of it so i cant get to it just now. just seen this little chap on way into work



must be waiting for the chicken to cross!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i seen that episode the other night  , the radio ventriloquist i was in stitches! if memory serves he ended his own career by going on tv?


Yes, and his mouth moved !!!
He asked the actress and comedienne Beryl Reid if she's noticed his mouth moving and she replied," Only when the dummy's speaking".
I went to see a topless female ventriloquist the other night.
Never saw the mouth move once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> argentina?


Nope.
A place with few cars and few televisions.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> A place with few cars and few televisions.



morocco?


----------



## Gillian M

Angel Carrion said:


> Three of my turtles never touched their various cuttlebones for mooooonths and months and months. Then one day I go outside and see this;
> View attachment 147547
> 
> Almost half of it was gone over the course of 12 hours. Today, most of what was left is gone. I'm assuming it's my female that laid five random eggs as she was walking around. But before this, it was never touched. Do you eat eggs? If you crack open an egg to make scrambled or sunny side up or over easy etc, take the egg shells and put them in Ollie's enclosure. My one turtle prefers munching on those over the cuttlebone.


Hi I broke the cuttlebone into pieces and put them into Oli's enclosure, as soon as I was told how they are given to torts. But he has not touched it yet.

Thanks very much you help and advice.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, sleep tight.
> Give Oli a kiss from Tidgy in the morning.
> Sent you a reply to your PM.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Thanks your PM which I received and answered.

Best regards to Wifey, ADAM, and KISSES to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'm off to bed to catch up on some missed kip.
> Night night Cold Dark Room Mates
> Night night Cold Dark Room.
> See you all in the morning.


Hope you had some good sleep Adam. I did.....NOT. Expected, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morocco?


I forgot, sorry.
To say, Morning, John.
So, afternoon, John!
Hope you're having a good day. 
No not, Morocco, lots of cars here (though not where I live) and nearly everyone has a TV here. 
More TV's and satellite dishes than most European countries, they don't read here, you see, or go to the pub. 
The women often barely leave the house. 
TV is an essential.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at Cold Dark Room.




hello miss gillian, how are things?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you had some good sleep Adam. I did.....NOT. Expected, right?


Right.
Sorry, maybe tonight.....?
We can hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at Cold Dark Room.


Hello! 
Throws jellyfish in a playful fashion.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I forgot, sorry.
> To say, Morning, John.
> So, afternoon, John!
> Hope you're having a good day.
> No not, Morocco, lots of cars here (though not where I live) and nearly everyone has a TV here.
> More TV's and satellite dishes than most European countries, they don't read here, you see, or go to the pub.
> The women often barely leave the house.
> TV is an essential.




hmm, Alaska? (don't know if she'll tell me though) 

how are we today sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, i'm good, bit of teaching this morning, off for the day now.
The answer is Bhutan. 
Almost no cars, and no televisions permitted until 1999. 
Before TV they sat about meditating.
This is, thus, where they do all the television surveys regarding whether TV has changed people's lives.
The answer is, yes, in a big way.
They have now learned how to stab one another, sit about doing nothing all day, wear perfume, drink Coca-cola and want to be 'Westernized.' 
Cars are now being used more and parking fees have been introduced, though there are still no traffic lights.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In India there is no speed limit.
And a new car will, on average, be involved in a fatal road accident within 5 years. 
The UK has the highest number of car thefts in the world.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, I know you don't, but you must have heard of the drink " screwdriver".



That's one of the 3ish mixed drinks I might know the ingredients to.

I think I heard 'birmingham screwdriver' on some construction/homebuilding show. But the only 'foreign' guy I can think of that'd be hosting a show like that is Karl Champley but that doesn't seem right since he's Australian.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> That's one of the 3ish mixed drinks I might know the ingredients to.
> 
> I think I heard 'birmingham screwdriver' on some construction/homebuilding show. But the only 'foreign' guy I can think of that'd be hosting a show like that is Karl Champley but that doesn't seem right since he's Australian.



And Holmes is basically American.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An American doctor cousin of Stephen Fry didn't realize that he rode a motorbike (he doesn't anymore) and said "Do you know what we call motorbike riders at my hospital ? "
" No"
"Donors."
Two days later a friend of Stephen's aunt was in hospital waiting for a corneal graft.
The doctor told her it was a simple operation and nothing to worry about, but said, "The only trouble is we don't have any donor eyes in at the moment".
He looked through the window and added; "But it's raining, so it shouldn't be too long."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's one of the 3ish mixed drinks I might know the ingredients to.
> 
> I think I heard 'birmingham screwdriver' on some construction/homebuilding show. But the only 'foreign' guy I can think of that'd be hosting a show like that is Karl Champley but that doesn't seem right since he's Australian.


Perhaps they do the same in Birmingham, Alabama !


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, i'm good, bit of teaching this morning, off for the day now.
> The answer is Bhutan.
> Almost no cars, and no televisions permitted until 1999.
> Before TV they sat about meditating.
> This is, thus, where they do all the television surveys regarding whether TV has changed people's lives.
> The answer is, yes, in a big way.
> They have now learned how to stab one another, sit about doing nothing all day, wear perfume, drink Coca-cola and want to be 'Westernized.'
> Cars are now being used more and parking fees have been introduced, though there are still no traffic lights.



I'd've guessed Nepal. Saw something the other day about the car they were gifted and had to carry to the capital since they didn't have many functioning roads (at the time)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'd've guessed Nepal. Saw something the other day about the car they were gifted and had to carry to the capital since they didn't have many functioning roads (at the time)


I've been to Nepal, but not Bhutan.
Nepal's rapidly modernizing, sadly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'd've guessed Nepal. Saw something the other day about the car they were gifted and had to carry to the capital since they didn't have many functioning roads (at the time)


Not too many roads, no.
In Bhutan most people live more than a days walk from a road, in Nepal they have Kathmandu and thus many of the people live on, or near roads. 
In Bhutan 0.02 % of people are on the internet.
A telephone service was only introduced in 1980 and less than 10,000 people there have phones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the only time two democratic countries have declared war on each other ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Thanks, Cameron.
> Rather hoping someone would say cocktail, but never mind
> Brummagem is an old word for someone from Birmingham and Brummagemware something of poor quality that comes from there.
> Birmingham workers were considered to be a bit oafish so a Birmingham screwdriver is indeed a hammer.
> They used hammers to drive in screws . (allegedly)


I thought "cocktail!" And was going to look it up, but luckily scanned the next few postings!  Thanks, Cameron!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the only time two democratic countries have declared war on each other ?



I doubt it's right but Pakistan & India is the first thing that comes to mind but I don't know that there was an actual declaration of war.


----------



## Pearly

Morning Guys! Very beautiful morning over here, still warm though, already 79F outside, but it won't be long! Few more weeks and we'll enjoy great weather again. That is... until summer next year Hope Everyone is doing well today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I thought "cocktail!" And was going to look it up, but luckily scanned the next few postings!  Thanks, Cameron!


Drat! 
Nearly got you 
Hi, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I doubt it's right but Pakistan & India is the first thing that comes to mind but I don't know that there was an actual declaration of war.


Nope, no official two way declaration of war.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning Guys! Very beautiful morning over here, still warm though, already 79F outside, but it won't be long! Few more weeks and we'll enjoy great weather again. That is... until summer next year Hope Everyone is doing well today


Morning, about 88°F here today. 
Lovely. 
i'm fine thank you and hope you are too and that you have a super day.


----------



## jaizei

Sorry, I got a bit gluttonous so theres only 3 cookies left. Y'all may have to fight over them.


----------



## jaizei

But best breakfast ever


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hello miss gillian, how are things?


Hi John.So-so. _Horrible sandstorms _began here this morning, and Civil Defence Dept. has cautioned citizens not to move from home unless necessary. The funny thing is that temp reached 38 deg C.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> Sorry, maybe tonight.....?
> We can hope.


Good afternoon Boss and thanks your post as well as PM which I answered.


----------



## spud's_mum

I have survived the school day!
And trampolining! 
It was good fun but boy is it tiring.


----------



## johnandjade

another working day done, hallelujah! poor wee body was suffering today 
fido food purchased, now its a quick march to the beer shop, physio tomorrow, so in theory i get a lie in


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the only time two democratic countries have declared war on each other ?




the usual shot in the dark here... Britain and America?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.So-so. _Horrible sandstorms _began here this morning, and Civil Defence Dept. has cautioned citizens not to move from home unless necessary. The funny thing is that temp reached 38 deg C.




nasty  definitely not worth venturing out in!


----------



## johnandjade

how do sailors stay in touch when at sea??? 

....with a shell phone!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy everyone




howdy partner, (slaps thigh)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's International Literacy Day , too!
> Hurrah.


Well that went totally unnoticed in our school!
We sometimes have Book Day though.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who has the least use for Jeremy Clarkson ?


I once dated a Top Gear presenter but it didn't last.
All he wanted to talk about was his old Herald, Bonneville, Spitfire, Dolomite, Toledo, Vitesse and Stag.
But I told him to sling his hook.......
I didn't want to hear about his past Triumphs.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone
Hope all is well in your corner of the CDR
Out for tea this evening so see you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Sorry, I got a bit gluttonous so theres only 3 cookies left. Y'all may have to fight over them.
> 
> View attachment 147592


Drat it!
Lyn, Angel and John got there first.
Serves me right for going out with Tidgy.
Note to self : NEVER leave The Cold Dark Room for more than 5 minutes.
The gannets will eat your biscuits.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope all is well in your corner of the CDR
> Out for tea this evening so see you all later.




hey miss lyn! ooohh, lucky you  hope you have a nice evening. remember if its italian, don't insult the waiter or he'll beat the focaccia!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> But best breakfast ever


Sadly short on sausages, bacon and beans, i feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Boss and thanks your post as well as PM which I answered.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Sent you another one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I have survived the school day!
> And trampolining!
> It was good fun but boy is it tiring.


I'm glad you didn't get mangled.
Have a nice evening.
Love to Spud, Monty, Cheddar and your family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another working day done, hallelujah! poor wee body was suffering today
> fido food purchased, now its a quick march to the beer shop, physio tomorrow, so in theory i get a lie in


Evening, John.
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the usual shot in the dark here... Britain and America?


Britain is right, since it has been involved in one way or another with nearly every war in modern history.
But not the USA, at the time they weren't an independent democratic country, hence the war for their freedom and own constitution.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy everyone


Afternoon, Noel.
A jolly warm welcome back.
Nice day so far?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that went totally unnoticed in our school!
> We sometimes have Book Day though.


Your school has one day a year for reading books ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once dated a Top Gear presenter but it didn't last.
> All he wanted to talk about was his old Herald, Bonneville, Spitfire, Dolomite, Toledo, Vitesse and Stag.
> But I told him to sling his hook.......


To much Renown and Acclaim.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope all is well in your corner of the CDR
> Out for tea this evening so see you all later.


Enjoy you tea.
Some grub would be nice in The Cold Dark Room, since someone gobbled all the cookies.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm off to work...will leave a trail of cookie crumbs so I can find my way back (it IS dark in here)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off to work...will leave a trail of cookie crumbs so I can find my way back (it IS dark in here)


It IS Dark in here alright.
Bits of luminous jellyfish would be a better idea.
Have a good day at work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Noel.
> A jolly warm welcome back.
> Nice day so far?


Hi Adam *throws Jellyfish his way*
Day going better now that I'm done with work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *throws Jellyfish his way*
> Day going better now that I'm done with work


"Splat"
Ow!
Throws Spiny Norman the Hedgehog at Noel.
Glad you've finished for the day.
Have a nice evening.


----------



## johnandjade

well i tried to sort the post but the jellyfish has turned it into a papier-mâché mess! 

mums back from holiday, and true to form she brought us back some smokes  my mate is back at work too, was good seeing him today... you can guess first thing he showed me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well i tried to sort the post but the jellyfish has turned it into a papier-mâché mess!
> 
> mums back from holiday, and true to form she brought us back some smokes  my mate is back at work too, was good seeing him today... you can guess first thing he showed me!


I can guess, but don't want to think about it too much.
Jellyfish post was probably only adverts for Persil or something.
Hurrah for the smokes.
Nice mum.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can guess, but don't want to think about it too much.
> Jellyfish post was probably only adverts for Persil or something.
> Hurrah for the smokes.
> Nice mum.



yeah shes good  , perfect timing as well, only hlf a pouch left from last trip, we have not had to buy any in about 4 months it's been handy! 

just been looking at threads on enclosures, hope this build will turn out as pictured in my head! popping into iron mongers tomorrow to see about a track for glass. we are really lucky to have everything in walking distance 

can I pick your brain? had the idea of ball baringings in the track to aid the sliding glass, if you follow me?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Sent you another one.


Good evening BIG BOSS ( notice: no typing mistake this time).

Thanks your PM, which I received and answered.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Splat"
> Ow!
> Throws Spiny Norman the Hedgehog at Noel.
> Glad you've finished for the day.
> Have a nice evening.


*catches Norman*
Thanks! I've always wanted Norm!
*pets Norm*


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all!
Stairway to heaven by led Zeppelin is blasting in the background and it's put me in a very good mood 
How is everyone?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening BIG BOSS ( notice: no typing mistake this time).
> 
> Thanks your PM, which I received and answered.


Hi Gillian! How are you and Oli today?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> well i tried to sort the post but the jellyfish has turned it into a papier-mâché mess!
> 
> mums back from holiday, and true to form she brought us back some smokes  my mate is back at work too, was good seeing him today... you can guess first thing he showed me!


Ahh John you'll never guess what?!?! I just seen a girl I used to work with who has a tortoise and posted a pic of Facebook and honestly I'm devistated! Poor thing has a massively overgrown beak, really long nails and is in one of the tiniest enclosures I have ever seen with beech wood chips as the substrate - I now totally get your situation with the Russian! 
I sent her a pm with the hope she kindly takes my advice but I'm thinking about tort napping myself now - was really upsetting to see


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Gillian! How are you and Oli today?


Hello Kirsty. Just sent you a PM.

We're fine, thanks, though Oli still did not used to his new diet...it is going to take time and so much patience; that I am running out of. How are you and how's your new place? Sincerely hope all is well and that you've settled down.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ahh John you'll never guess what?!?! I just seen a girl I used to work with who has a tortoise and posted a pic of Facebook and honestly I'm devistated! Poor thing has a massively overgrown beak, really long nails and is in one of the tiniest enclosures I have ever seen with beech wood chips as the substrate - I now totally get your situation with the Russian!
> I sent her a pm with the hope she kindly takes my advice but I'm thinking about tort napping myself now - was really upsetting to see




stairway you say ....




its a tough one isn't it  , jades work mate is still off work!!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ahh John you'll never guess what?!?! I just seen a girl I used to work with who has a tortoise and posted a pic of Facebook and honestly I'm devistated! Poor thing has a massively overgrown beak, really long nails and is in one of the tiniest enclosures I have ever seen with beech wood chips as the substrate - I now totally get your situation with the Russian!
> I sent her a pm with the hope she kindly takes my advice but I'm thinking about tort napping myself now - was really upsetting to see




i also see it on instagram alot, only have a couple of people I know through here on it and the rest i dont.. see rabbit pellets alot, i was very poilte and suggested changes and recommend looking on here,

...no joy, still see the pellets


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> stairway you say ....
> View attachment 147657
> 
> 
> 
> its a tough one isn't it  , jades work mate is still off work!!


Ahh I love it! Can I have it instead?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ahh I love it! Can I have it instead?




I must confess its jades, but i don't mind them at all, think I actually have the discography on my phone!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> i also see it on instagram alot, only have a couple of people I know through here on it and the rest i dont.. see rabbit pellets alot, i was very poilte and suggested changes and recommend looking on here,
> 
> ...no joy, still see the pellets


The thing is... The girl who I used to work with is a 'pet hoarder' she has 2 cats, a dog, tortoise and 3 horses or something which is a lot! She always talks about them and I dunno- just made me think she was really good with animals and I now see they are neglected!
I'll wait and see what she says back - probably tell me to mind my own business


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> I must confess its jades, but i don't mind them at all, think I actually have the discography on my phone!


love a bit of Zeppelin me


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Kirsty. Just sent you a PM.
> 
> We're fine, thanks, though Oli still did not used to his new diet...it is going to take time and so much patience; that I am running out of. How are you and how's your new place? Sincerely hope all is well and that you've settled down.


It'll take a while for him to adapt have you tried waving any of it a few inches away from him? Beastie usually gets really curious and comes over for a sniff and a bite! 
I'm living in a construction site Gillian - I hate it so much and beastie is really unsettled and it barely eating, drinking or evening basking. He's sitting in his hide ALL DAY! I don't usually like to disturb him but I keep bringing him out and putting him under his light. Then after 2 minutes he walks back to his hide again! Arghhh!!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> The thing is... The girl who I used to work with is a 'pet hoarder' she has 2 cats, a dog, tortoise and 3 horses or something which is a lot! She always talks about them and I dunno- just made me think she was really good with animals and I now see they are neglected!
> I'll wait and see what she says back - probably tell me to mind my own business




it's tricky isn't it . all you can really do is advise in the nicest way i guess. I thought of a trick though, ask lots of questions about the tort, say you are thinking of getting on and are interested... hopefully you'll get, 'I was thinking of getting rid of mine' 


or lyn can supply balaclavas!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> it's tricky isn't it . all you can really do is advise in the nicest way i guess. I thought of a trick though, ask lots of questions about the tort, say you are thinking of getting on and are interested... hopefully you'll get, 'I was thinking of getting rid of mine'
> 
> 
> or lyn can supply balaclavas!


Yeah I think we will need to invite Lyn to Scotland for the weekend! We can do the rounds and see all the Scottish tortoise owners lol! Plus get a wee drink or two- let her see what buckfast takes like (I'm not having any though )


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah I think we will need to invite Lyn to Scotland for the weekend! We can do the rounds and see all the Scottish tortoise owners lol! Plus get a wee drink or two- let her see what buckfast takes like (I'm not having any though )




im no stranger to the stuff. now how do we explain buckfast?! ...

it's common names: commotion lotion, Glasgow table wine, wreck the'hoose' juice ... it does have a nasty effect on alot of people though


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> It'll take a while for him to adapt have you tried waving any of it a few inches away from him? Beastie usually gets really curious and comes over for a sniff and a bite!
> I'm living in a construction site Gillian - I hate it so much and beastie is really unsettled and it barely eating, drinking or evening basking. He's sitting in his hide ALL DAY! I don't usually like to disturb him but I keep bringing him out and putting him under his light. Then after 2 minutes he walks back to his hide again! Arghhh!!


Oh yes I have. But it didn't work. I have had to stuff some of into Oli's mouth while he's eating lettuce; at least till he gets used to it.

So sorry to hear that you hate your new place; and that Beastie is unsettled.I wonder why? Or could it be the fact that torts need time to adapt to new places? Hope to hear better news soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your school has one day a year for reading books ?????


Yup - so much else on the curriculum we have to cover it's all the time we can spare.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well i tried to sort the post but the jellyfish has turned it into a papier-mâché mess!
> 
> mums back from holiday, and true to form she brought us back some smokes  my mate is back at work too, was good seeing him today... you can guess first thing he showed me!


The moon and the scars?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The moon and the scars?


full moon! how was dinner?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> full moon! how was dinner?


Hi John lovely thanks - a roast dinner.
My weekly treat for my nephew who keeps an eye on Lola when I am in work.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Splat"
> Ow!
> Throws Spiny Norman the Hedgehog at Noel.
> Glad you've finished for the day.
> Have a nice evening.


Gives me an idea for a new game - hedgehog bowling - not that we'd be able to see to play it but could adapt it I suppose.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes I have. But it didn't work. I have had to stuff some of into Oli's mouth while he's eating lettuce; at least till he gets used to it.
> 
> So sorry to hear that you hate your new place; and that Beastie is unsettled.I wonder why? Or could it be the fact that torts need time to adapt to new places? Hope to hear better news soon.


It's just because I've taken him out of his territory and the surroundings are unfamiliar. Also Lyn mentioned that the smell would be different too. Like Oli he will take a while to adjust, I just done have much patience lol


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John lovely thanks - a roast dinner.
> My weekly treat for my nephew who keeps an eye on Lola when I am in work.




you are a lucky aunt  setting back into work ok?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you are a lucky aunt  setting back into work ok?


Yes thanks John - it feels like we've never been away.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> love a bit of Zeppelin me


Me too!!
Love Physical Graffiti album and especially Zep4


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Me too!!
> Love Physical Graffiti album and especially Zep4


Physical graffiti is good - Kashmir is one of my faves


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Physical graffiti is good - Kashmir is one of my faves


Actually isn't 4 the one with black dog and stairway to heaven? Like that one too lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Physical graffiti is good - Kashmir is one of my faves


and mine!
Love Boogie with Stu and Bron y Aur too which are pretty different.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Actually isn't 4 the one with black dog and stairway to heaven? Like that one too lol


Yes - love all the tracks on that.


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg! I just fell UP the stairs 
How is that even possible!?


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and I forgot to post an adorable pic of monty like I usually do 


You even got to see his other side of his face!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg! I just fell UP the stairs
> How is that even possible!?


Do they move about like the ones in Hogwarts


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> and mine!
> Love Boogie with Stu and Bron y Aur too which are pretty different.


My fiancé loves Bron y Aur - he plays guitar so really appreciated that song. I'm getting married in May and having thank you as my first dance song - I love it


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg! I just fell UP the stairs
> How is that even possible!?


Lol I'm not too sure


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and I forgot to post an adorable pic of monty like I usually do
> View attachment 147667
> 
> You even got to see his other side of his face!


If he was mine I would find it very difficult to stop cuddling him.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Do they move about like the ones in Hogwarts


Yep!
That's a perfect explanation! 
We will blame the stairs


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> If he was mine I would find it very difficult to stop cuddling him.


He is a cuddle monster... But only in the evenings.
He's a nutter in the day 

It's not hard to stop cuddling him if he has wind like tonight... In fact, we all have to run out the room! 

He's lucky we love him 
Not everyone could put up with his wind haha. It's impossible not to love him to bits though


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My fiancé loves Bron y Aur - he plays guitar so really appreciated that song. I'm getting married in May and having thank you as my first dance song - I love it


Lovely lyrics, perfect for a wedding!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> He is a cuddle monster... But only in the evenings.
> He's a nutter in the day
> 
> It's not hard to stop cuddling him if he has wind like tonight... In fact, we all have to run out the room!
> 
> He's lucky we love him
> Not everyone could put up with his wind haha. It's impossible not to love him to bits though


Umm - well in that case I'll leave the cuddling to you.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Umm - well in that case I'll leave the cuddling to you.


He's okay until you give him a treat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah shes good  , perfect timing as well, only hlf a pouch left from last trip, we have not had to buy any in about 4 months it's been handy!
> 
> just been looking at threads on enclosures, hope this build will turn out as pictured in my head! popping into iron mongers tomorrow to see about a track for glass. we are really lucky to have everything in walking distance
> 
> can I pick your brain? had the idea of ball baringings in the track to aid the sliding glass, if you follow me?


Sounds a good idea.
Should work, though i'm a bit rubbish at practical ideas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening BIG BOSS ( notice: no typing mistake this time).
> 
> Thanks your PM, which I received and answered.


Evening Gillian.
Got it and replied.


----------



## spud's_mum

Night night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *catches Norman*
> Thanks! I've always wanted Norm!
> *pets Norm*


Didn't it hurt catching Norman?
He's very Spiny.
He just won the competition for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> Stairway to heaven by led Zeppelin is blasting in the background and it's put me in a very good mood
> How is everyone?


That's a great track.
Evening, Kirsty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ahh John you'll never guess what?!?! I just seen a girl I used to work with who has a tortoise and posted a pic of Facebook and honestly I'm devistated! Poor thing has a massively overgrown beak, really long nails and is in one of the tiniest enclosures I have ever seen with beech wood chips as the substrate - I now totally get your situation with the Russian!
> I sent her a pm with the hope she kindly takes my advice but I'm thinking about tort napping myself now - was really upsetting to see


Suggest she comes on the forum.
We'll be nice and gentle (or some of us will) and guide her in the right direction.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It'll take a while for him to adapt have you tried waving any of it a few inches away from him? Beastie usually gets really curious and comes over for a sniff and a bite!
> I'm living in a construction site Gillian - I hate it so much and beastie is really unsettled and it barely eating, drinking or evening basking. He's sitting in his hide ALL DAY! I don't usually like to disturb him but I keep bringing him out and putting him under his light. Then after 2 minutes he walks back to his hide again! Arghhh!!


Patience.
He'll settle in, given time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gives me an idea for a new game - hedgehog bowling - not that we'd be able to see to play it but could adapt it I suppose.


Great idea, we can use cans of Dr Pepper for Skittles and put a jellyfish on top of each so we can see what we're aiming at.
i'll set it up tonight, and we can have a game tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg! I just fell UP the stairs
> How is that even possible!?


Only way I ever fall on them.
Much better than down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and I forgot to post an adorable pic of monty like I usually do
> View attachment 147667
> 
> You even got to see his other side of his face!


Yaaayyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Suggest she comes on the forum.
> We'll be nice and gentle (or some of us will) and guide her in the right direction.


I mentioned the forum after mentioning she needs to take the little guy to the vets - I was really nice about it but people can get easily offended when you tell them they are doing something wrong - will wait and see


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Patience.
> He'll settle in, given time.


I'm being patient - a little ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Night night all.


Night, night.
Missed you this evening! 
Tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night night all.


Night night sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm being patient - a little ...





kirsty Johnston said:


> I mentioned the forum after mentioning she needs to take the little guy to the vets - I was really nice about it but people can get easily offended when you tell them they are doing something wrong - will wait and see


You're right both times, of course.
Patience, tact ....and hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In World War Two, Finland declared war on Russia, Britain's ally and so Britain declared war on Finland.
Finland reciprocated by declaring war on Britain.
Britain and Finland were both democracies.
No shots ere ever fired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which one is the odd one out and why ?
a) Cuckoo.
b) Ferret
c) Grasshopper
D) Camel (boooo!!!!)


----------



## meech008

Buddy has arthritis and as he gets older it gets progressively worse as he gets older. It's from his past life as he was horrendously treated. Today we went on a mile and a half walk to try and start loosening up his joints and tone up a little bit. Excess weight is worse on his joints. He is WIPED!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which one is the odd one out and why ?
> a) Cuckoo.
> b) Ferret
> c) Grasshopper
> D) Camel (boooo!!!!)


A camel because it has a hump on its back?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Buddy has arthritis and as he gets older it gets progressively worse as he gets older. It's from his past life as he was horrendously treated. Today we went on a mile and a half walk to try and start loosening up his joints and tone up a little bit. Excess weight is worse on his joints. He is WIPED!


Sweet dreams Buddy!


----------



## Lyn W

I've just had a very pleasant hour listening to some of my fav tracks on you tube while I've been reading the forums.
Love walked in by Thunder has got to be in my top 3,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Buddy has arthritis and as he gets older it gets progressively worse as he gets older. It's from his past life as he was horrendously treated. Today we went on a mile and a half walk to try and start loosening up his joints and tone up a little bit. Excess weight is worse on his joints. He is WIPED!


Poor, Buddy.
He does look knackered. 
Still, it does him good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> A camel because it has a hump on its back?


Some grasshoppers have a kind of hump.
Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just had a very pleasant hour listening to some of my fav tracks on you tube while I've been reading the forums.
> Love walked in by Thunder has got to be in my top 3,


Can't remember that one.
Will have a listen


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which one is the odd one out and why ?
> a) Cuckoo.
> b) Ferret
> c) Grasshopper
> D) Camel (boooo!!!!)


A cuckoo because it's the only one that lays its eggs in another birds nest,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A cuckoo because it's the only one that lays its eggs in another birds nest,


Yes, but not what's on the card.
Something you can or can't do to them.


----------



## Lyn W

Grasshopper because its the only one you can't wear the fur/feathers of


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but not what's on the card.
> Something you can or can't do to them.


You can't train a graashopper?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Grasshopper because its the only one you can't wear the fur/feathers of


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You can't train a graashopper?


Evening, Michelle.
Nope.
Something to do with eating.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but not what's on the card.
> Something you can or can't do to them.


You can ride a camel but not the others?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> A camel because it has a hump on its back?


Oh, sorry, good evening , Kirsty.
or did i say that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Grasshopper because its the only one you can't wear the fur/feathers of


Evening, Lyn, if i already haven't said.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, sorry, good evening , Kirsty.
> or did i say that ?


Yes hehe  
But hello again anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yes hehe
> But hello again anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn, if i already haven't said.


Hi Adam,
Today we've been like potato fries that miss each other in the dark
- chips that pass in the night.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Today we've been like potato fries that miss each other in the dark
> - chips that pass in the night.....


Well, it's quite easy in the Cold Dark Room.
You any good at skittles ?


----------



## Lyn W

Actually have to say Hi and Bye
I am quite tired tonight.
Got off to a bad start today by sleeping late.
My alarm went off but I thought it was Saturday and switched it off.
Then realised it was only Tuesday and had to rush like hell.
So I will bid you all a very goodnight
and see you tomorrow.
Take care and keep smiling


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's quite easy in the Cold Dark Room.
> You any good at skittles ?


Not bad - but rather bowled of you to ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Actually have to say Hi and Bye
> I am quite tired tonight.
> Got off to a bad start today by sleeping late.
> My alarm went off but I thought it was Saturday and switched it off.
> Then realised it was only Tuesday and had to rush like hell.
> So I will bid you all a very goodnight
> and see you tomorrow.
> Take care and keep smiling


Oh 
Catch up tomorrow, i hope.
Have a nice sleep and a good day at work.
Oh, yeah, smiling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not bad - but rather bowled of you to ask.


These things just strike me when i have a spare moment.
Right up my alley.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh
> Catch up tomorrow, i hope.
> Have a nice sleep and a good day at work.
> Oh, yeah, smiling


Night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night night


Night!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These things just strike me when i have a spare moment.
> Right up my alley.


For two pins I'd knock you down.
Think what I'd do for 10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> For two pins I'd knock you down.


Someone would stick me up again. 
Anyway, you better split.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Sorry I now need to go to sleep 
Goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Sorry I now need to go to sleep
> Goodnight!


Oh, okay 
Have a lovely sleep with pleasant dreams.
See you tomorrow!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle.
> Nope.
> Something to do with eating.


People don't regularly eat cuckoos?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> People don't regularly eat cuckoos?


Hi, Michelle, glad someone's still here. 
I think Bea's about as well, so we'll see if she knows the answer.
It's biblical.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle, glad someone's still here.
> I think Bea's about as well, so we'll see if she knows the answer.
> It's biblical.


Hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hmmm


Ermm.
Bea kind of vanished.
In the book of Leviticus the dietary laws are laid down which the Jews follow for Kosher food. 
Grasshoppers can be eaten, but the other three are specifically mentioned as forbidden to eat. 
Leviticus states they cannot eat ; Lobster, crab, frogs, chameleons, eels, hares, snails, lizards, moles, ravens, ospreys, vultures, swans, owls, storks, herons, bats, pelicans, lapwings,prawns and eagles, as well as cuckoo, weasel and camel, nor shellfish and pig. 
But grasshopper is okay.
The Christians don't follow this as they say these old rules are superseded or abrogated by those laid out in the New Testament.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A guy in Scotland shot a Golden eagle and was taken to court, as the bird is a protected species.
He pleaded his innocence as he said he had been shooting pheasants when the eagle flew into his line of fire.
it was a total accident, he claimed.
The judge accepted his plea and asked him, out of interest, what he'd done with the eagle.
"I ate it ", said the guy.
" You ate it!", gasped the judge." What did it taste like?".
"Rather like swan."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Road Kill Cafe in Wyoming, apparently take what you've run over on the road and cook it for you. 
(not old ladies). 
The advertising posters say, "The Road Kill Cafe - From Your Grill to Ours."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Australia, the huge Wedge-tailed eagles, fly down in the night and gorge on the roadkill, kangaroos, wombats, other birds etc.
And when the next vehicle comes along in the morning, these things have eaten so much, they are stuffed full and can only take off into the wind.
And if the lorry is coming towards them as they're taking off they are usually at windscreen height.
And they are full of maggots.
They hit the windscreen and burst all over the place and if the window is open, which it probably will be..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why does this man like being bald ?





(..ing).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, well.
Since it's quiet, i'll head on off to bed.
Night, Michelle, if you're still about.
Night everyone else lurking in the corners.
(9 corners at least).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Cold Dark Room Friends.
Night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

September 9th ..
Happy National Fitness Day, in the UK.
(i'll pass).
Happy Teddy Bears Day in the USA.
(i'll play).


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> September 9th ..
> Happy National Fitness Day, in the UK.
> (i'll pass).
> Happy Teddy Bears Day in the USA.
> (i'll play).


I want a teddy bear....


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning guys.
Got gymnastics again today and hoping to get my tuck back.
I'll try and get an action shot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys.
> Got gymnastics again today and hoping to get my tuck back.
> I'll try and get at the least one tuck.


 Look for a tuck for me as well please.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's just because I've taken him out of his territory and the surroundings are unfamiliar. Also Lyn mentioned that the smell would be different too. Like Oli he will take a while to adjust, I just done have much patience lol


Hi Kirsty. Hope you are well.

Oh yes, torts do not like change. And it takes them a lot of time to adjust. Patience...I too am beginning to lose patience.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look for a tuck for me as well please.


Hi Ken. How are you today? Sincerely hope you are getting better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, so much for a lie in, woke at 0430 .. bit of zepplin on the ipod today  off to physio been a few weeks so it's going to fun :/


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good morning Ed.


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! all boxes ticked, flexibility and strength are a good levels and the scar tissue is healing freely , back in 6weeks for a final check but thats me essentialy signed off  

no to the iron mungers to see about the tracks for fidos new build. I should head to work but hey, i'll play hookie for a bit


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, so much for a lie in, woke at 0430 .. bit of zepplin on the ipod today  off to physio been a few weeks so it's going to fun :/


Good afternoon John.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night Cold Dark Room Friends.
> Night Cold Dark Room.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.


----------



## johnandjade

result!!! stock item! now to work out how thick glass should be


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon John.


 good afternoon miss gillian, how are you today? sandstorms pass?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yup - so much else on the curriculum we have to cover it's all the time we can spare.






Hi Lyn, hope you and Lola are well. Haven't heard from you for quite long. That busy?

Has Lola ever stuck his tongue out at you in such a _cute _way? He must have.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon miss gillian, how are you today? sandstorms pass?


Hi John. I'm afraid NOT yet. *HUNDREDS *of people were hospitalized yesterday due to weather; so I have decided to remain at home for the time being....what a bore! It reminds me of the way we were '_imprisoned_' indoors for more than a week last Winter when it snowed.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. I'm afraid NOT yet. *HUNDREDS *of people were hospitalized yesterday due to weather; so I have decided to remain at home for the time being....what a bore! It reminds me of the way we were '_imprisoned_' indoors for more than a week last Winter when it snowed.




oh not good  yes i'd be staying home as well, be safe!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon miss gillian, how are you today? sandstorms pass?






Hi John. Here's a sample pic of sandstorms at Queen Allia International Airport. Really annoying.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 147727
> 
> 
> Hi John. Here's a sample pic of sandstorms at Queen Allia International Airport. Really annoying.




. nasty looking stuff!! flights will be grounded too i guess?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> . nasty looking stuff!! flights will be grounded too i guess?


Oh certainly. Even some school are off today, mainly the private schools, while the poor who are at govt schools attend, get sick, get hospitalized...and nobody could care-a-less. MONEY seems to talk.


----------



## Gillian M

to all at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I want a teddy bear....


This is wifey's teddy (in the pink.)
He's 63 years old.
The big one plays Brahm's Lullaby when you wind the key at the back.
Then there are the bride and groom from our wedding, Lemon, that I won on the cubiscus.
And little Randy, who i've got adoption papers for.
Happy Teddy Bear Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys.
> Got gymnastics again today and hoping to get my tuck back.
> I'll try and get an action shot.


Good luck.
Try not to hurt yourself, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! all boxes ticked, flexibility and strength are a good levels and the scar tissue is healing freely , back in 6weeks for a final check but thats me essentialy signed off
> 
> no to the iron mungers to see about the tracks for fidos new build. I should head to work but hey, i'll play hookie for a bit


Excellent news.
Play truant, why not?
You'll get fewer chances to do so now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Sorry it took so long to respond, been teaching writing and tenses to our Korean friend. 
Afternoon, Oli. Mazuri is gooooood.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all! Am still looking for an appropriate enclosure for Oli? What do you people think of the above one? Please keep in mind that I cannot make it that large as I don't have enough space. 

Your help, tips, suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> result!!! stock item! now to work out how thick glass should be
> View attachment 147724


Doesn't have to be an exact fit I guess, as long as it's not too thick, a bit loose should be ok, you don't want it sticking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Sorry it took so long to respond, been teaching writing and tenses to our Korean friend.
> Afternoon, Oli. Mazuri is gooooood.


Hi Adam. No problem. Just hope the student/friend didn't give you a hard time.

Did you read see my _last _PM? Hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 147727
> 
> 
> Hi John. Here's a sample pic of sandstorms at Queen Allia International Airport. Really annoying.


Wow!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 147734
> 
> 
> Hi all! Am still looking for an appropriate enclosure for Oli? What do you people think of the above one? Please keep in mind that I cannot make it that large as I don't have enough space.
> 
> Your help, tips, suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. No problem. Just hope the student/friend didn't give you a hard time.
> 
> Did you read see my _last _PM? Hope so.


I'll just go across and read it now.
Bora is an excellent student and very nice young lady.
Friend, as well as student.
She took us out for lunch on my birthday last year.


----------



## johnandjade

off to work now, nipped home and tided up. think the boss man is in work today hope everyone has a good mornooning


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!


Horrible isn't it? This is what comes from The Gulf, rather that fuel and money. Too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to work now, nipped home and tided up. think the boss man is in work today hope everyone has a good mornooning


Good luck for a good day, John.
Hope to see you after work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Horrible isn't it? This is what comes from The Gulf, rather that fuel and money. Too bad.


Horrible in a strangely beautiful way, but I've been caught in a couple of sandstorms/ duststorms and it's exciting, but scary and not really too much fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck for a good day, John.
> Hope to see you after work.




indeed, and hopefully during if the boss urates off when i get in . 

think there is a couple new starts today as well, should be interesting! less than half actually want to work and around 90% are hopless :/


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Horrible in a strangely beautiful way, but I've been caught in a couple of sandstorms/ duststorms and it's exciting, but scary and not really too much fun.


Where? if I may ask. Here we've been cautioned not to move unless necessary, reminding me of the snowstorm last Winter. Hope it doesn't go on too long. This is the second consecutive day.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> indeed, and hopefully during if the boss urates off when i get in .
> 
> think there is a couple new starts today as well, should be interesting! less than half actually want to work and around 90% are hopless :/


Have a nice day John, though you seem to be looking for trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed, and hopefully during if the boss urates off when i get in .
> 
> think there is a couple new starts today as well, should be interesting! less than half actually want to work and around 90% are hopless :/


In the days I worked, I was always grateful for the employment and did my best, even if i disliked the job.
i've cleaned lavatories, done washing up in restaurant kitchens and swept the streets, enjoyed it all to some degree. 
I understand people being incompetent, that happens and can't be helped, but not wanting to work when you need money is beyond me.
I suppose they all want to just scrounge on the dole.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Where? if I may ask. Here we've been cautioned not to move unless necessary, reminding me of the snowstorm last Winter. Hope it doesn't go on too long. This is the second consecutive day.


In the Sahara in Tunisia, Algeria and Libya.
When i was a field paleontologist, I specialized in the Sahara for a while and worked in the desert.
We got caught sometimes.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the days I worked, I was always grateful for the employment and did my best, even if i disliked the job.
> i've cleaned lavatories, done washing up in restaurant kitchens and swept the streets, enjoyed it all to some degree.
> I understand people being incompetent, that happens and can't be helped, but not wanting to work when you need money is beyond me.
> I suppose they all want to just scrounge on the dole.




an all to common problem. 


kicks dirt, ah well here i go


----------



## johnandjade

oooooo!!! red lady


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oooooo!!! red lady
> View attachment 147736


Even I know that's a Ferrari.
But my knowledge and interest ends there. 
Oh, and it's red which means it goes quicker, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

wooo hoo!! boss left  coffee time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooo hoo!! boss left  coffee time


----------



## johnandjade

we just gave that lad his new top we bought for him, went down well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we just gave that lad his new top we bought for him, went down well


Really nice, I bet he was delighted.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really nice, I bet he was delighted.




hows things yourself today sir?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> oooooo!!! red lady
> View attachment 147736


How beautiful! Especially RED.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wooo hoo!! boss left  coffee time


Hi John, so how was your day at work? Hope all went well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, so how was your day at work? Hope all went well.


 

still working (or ment to be) only an hour left. im just hiding out the way today hee heee heee


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> still working (or ment to be) only an hour left. im just hiding out the way today hee heee heee


OK, talk to later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Sadly I didn't get to do my tuck back today as it was SOO crowded. Coach said that the older ones (my group) can have extra time at the end starting next week 

Did lots if free cartwheels (no handed cartwheels) though. Oh an I landed a few without a run up!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.
I had to chime in to say that the fastest color is LIME green.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> I had to chime in to say that the fastest color is LIME green.




oh no, ferraris in red, lambos in yellow 



..i have white sneakers


----------



## johnandjade

well that was an easy shift! boss man got me to do his car then he bailed text from jade, takeaway tonight woo hoo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> oh no, ferraris in red, lambos in yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ..i have white sneakers


KAWASAKIs in green..............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going to see about getting Bertha in the calendar this year.
What does the room say?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> KAWASAKIs in green..............




i have no clue about bikes, my stepdad has an old suzuki stinger i think it is in perfect condition and one the same in bits... his project for retirement


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to see about getting Bertha in the calendar this year.
> What does the room say?




gets my vote!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i have no clue about bikes, my stepdad has an old suzuki stinger i think it is in perfect condition and one the same in bits... his project for retirement


That bike is a collectors item!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That bike is a collectors item!




its in immaculate condition as well! i'll try get a pic next time im up visiting. 

bike in honda showroom at work, don't ask me what size though i have no clue:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thats the new CB1100 retro style bike.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My Green girl.
Took a moment to download...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hows things yourself today sir?


Fine, fine, thanks.
Got to go and buy another potato in a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Green girl.
> Took a moment to download...




nice!!! yip, agreed tha colour is nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Sadly I didn't get to do my tuck back today as it was SOO crowded. Coach said that the older ones (my group) can have extra time at the end starting next week
> 
> Did lots if free cartwheels (no handed cartwheels) though. Oh an I landed a few without a run up!


Evening, Spud's Mum.


----------



## johnandjade

the funny things i see on my way home....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fine, fine, thanks.
> Got to go and buy another potato in a bit.



... a spud of your very own


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> I had to chime in to say that the fastest color is LIME green.


Oh, okay.
I know nothing about cars.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh no, ferraris in red, lambos in yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ..i have white sneakers


Now I'm confused.
We're saying different cars go faster if they're a particular colour, so a yellow Ferrari is not fast, but a yellow Lamborghini is ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I'm confused.
> We're saying different cars go faster if they're a particular colour, so a yellow Ferrari is not fast, but a yellow Lamborghini is ?




don't forget about 'go faster stripes'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> KAWASAKIs in green..............


Ok, i got it.
Ferrari's in red, Lambos in yellow, Kawasakis in green. 
BMWs in black and Mercedes in white?


----------



## Angel Carrion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to see about getting Bertha in the calendar this year.
> What does the room say?


 I vote yes!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to see about getting Bertha in the calendar this year.
> What does the room say?


My Corner of The Cold Dark Room says, "YES"!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the funny things i see on my way home....
> View attachment 147763


Don't suppose the colour matters much with that.
The Trotter's was yellow and rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... a spud of your very own


No.
For wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

hamish is home . will try pop in later on but poor jades not been well and off work today so its good boyfriend duties tonight 


take care all and i'll catch up in the mornooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't forget about 'go faster stripes'


Oh, Yeah.
I know they make them go quicker.
Fact.
Perhaps I know more than I thought.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't suppose the colour matters much with that.
> The Trotter's was yellow and rubbish.




you tube link to follow...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> I vote yes!!


Afternoon, Angel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hamish is home . will try pop in later on but poor jades not been well and off work today so its good boyfriend duties tonight
> 
> 
> take care all and i'll catch up in the mornooning


Love to Jade, poor lamb.
Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> you tube link to follow...


----------



## Angel Carrion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Angel.


 Afternoon, Adam! I got more sleep last night than usual, went to bed around 2:30AM and got up at 7AM. Surprisingly I was asleep for most of the time between.


----------



## meech008

I finished all 47 of my required competencies!!!! I'm done 4 months ahead of time  Now just to attend class and study hard until January when I can take my registry! And still attend clinic of course


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello everyone!
I can't stay but just wanted to come on and let you all know that I got home from work today and went to check on beastie and guess what?... 
He was basking UNDER his light, eat all his hawksbit and dandelion leaves and did a big poo! I'm so happy


----------



## Gillian M

How about trying tort riding, rather than horse riding?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Angel Carrion said:


> Afternoon, Adam! I got more sleep last night than usual, went to bed around 2:30AM and got up at 7AM. Surprisingly I was asleep for most of the time between.


Splendid! 
That must make you feel a lot better.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Excellent.
Though Del and Rodney as Batman and Robin runs it a close second.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I finished all 47 of my required competencies!!!! I'm done 4 months ahead of time  Now just to attend class and study hard until January when I can take my registry! And still attend clinic of course


Well done!!!!
Excellent, you deserve to be very proud of youself.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to see about getting Bertha in the calendar this year.
> What does the room say?


YES!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone!
> I can't stay but just wanted to come on and let you all know that I got home from work today and went to check on beastie and guess what?...
> He was basking UNDER his light, eat all his hawksbit and dandelion leaves and did a big poo! I'm so happy


All good news today in the Cold Dark Room (except for Gillian's sandstorm).
Good ol' Beastie!! 
Give him a hug from me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How about trying tort riding, rather than horse riding?
> 
> View attachment 147767


Goodness!!!!!
I had a dream I was riding Tidgy like that in an arena, once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends


Afternoon, Noel-friend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> the funny things i see on my way home....
> View attachment 147763


Reliant Robin?
Never imported here. Too dangerous, but very cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Reliant Robin?
> Never imported here. Too dangerous, but very cool.


Yep, they sometimes tip over if you take a corner too fast.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends


Hi. Long time no hear. Where have been for so long? Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Corner of The Cold Dark Room says, "YES"!!!!!!


So does mine as well as Oli's favourite corner.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good news today in the Cold Dark Room (except for Gillian's sandstorm).
> Good ol' Beastie!!
> Give him a hug from me!


Hi Adam.

_My _sandstorm? Couldn't be Oli's? My neighbours'? You could have chosen something less harmful to be mine.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone!
> I can't stay but just wanted to come on and let you all know that I got home from work today and went to check on beastie and guess what?...
> He was basking UNDER his light, eat all his hawksbit and dandelion leaves and did a big poo! I'm so happy


Hi Kirsty. Great to hear Beastie is better. Delighted to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!!!
> I had a dream I was riding Tidgy like that in an arena, once.


I like the idea of that pic. Just imagine it.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to see about getting Bertha in the calendar this year.
> What does the room say?


A BIG......YES!!! from me as well as Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> _My _sandstorm? Couldn't be Oli's? My neighbours'? You could have chosen something less harmful to be mine.


I think they even called it Sandstorm Gillian, didn't they ?


----------



## wellington

If you haven't seen them yet, the calendar contest rules are posted. Get those great torts shots taken and entered. How many points do I get for this great informative post


----------



## wellington

Oh wait. I did the work for you. Here is a thread about it. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest-rules.128036/ Any more points


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> If you haven't seen them yet, the calendar contest rules are posted. Get those great torts shots taken and entered. How many points do I get for this great informative post


Lots and lots and lots of points.
Thank you, for this, very kind.


----------



## wellington

Wait, wait, another link http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest.128037/.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Oh wait. I did the work for you. Here is a thread about it. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest-rules.128036/ Any more points


Yeppers.
Thanks again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Wait, wait, another link http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest.128037/.


Goodness, i am running out of points in my bucket.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, all you wonderful Cold Dark Roomers.
Let's all take our time and try to get the cutest, funniest, most beautiful photos of our gorgeous tortoises and help support this years photo competition. 
I think Bertha's in it, Tidgy will be and Spud is surely a must.
@spudthetortoise 
What about the rest of you guys ?
Let's do our tortoises, Tortoise Forum and the Cold Dark Room proud.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, all you wonderful Cold Dark Roomers.
> Let's all take our time and try to get the cutest, funniest, most beautiful photos of our gorgeous tortoises and help support this years photo competition.
> I think Bertha's in it, Tidgy will be and Spud is surely a must.
> @spudthetortoise
> What about the rest of you guys ?
> Let's do our tortoises, Tortoise Forum and the Cold Dark Room proud.


I will but 2 problems:
1) I don't know how to enter
And 2) I don't know what photo. I was thinking this one but idk what size it is


What do you guys think?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I will but 2 problems:
> 1) I don't know how to enter
> And 2) I don't know what photo. I was thinking this one but idk what size it is
> View attachment 147770
> 
> What do you guys think?


Gorgeous as usual, but don't rush.
We have plenty of time to find the best pose, background, hat or whatever.
You've got so many super pics of Spud to choose from, with more to come.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they even called it Sandstorm Gillian, didn't they ?


Sandstorm to go on at least till tomorrow. Whose would that be?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sandstorm to go on at least till tomorrow. Whose would that be?


Sandstorm Gillian, Part II.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sandstorm Gillian, Part II.




hell hath no wrath !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hell hath no wrath !


Evening, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> How about trying tort riding, rather than horse riding?
> 
> View attachment 147767




I think i know the story behind this, came across it while trawling YouTube one day. the chap walks his tortoise around the neighbourhood and you kids actually are given rides.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, John.




..in a cockney accent; evening guv'nor! how are we tonight? all well I hope


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sandstorm Gillian, Part II.


A new series?


----------



## Gillian M

Good night all at Cold Dark Room and sleep well.


----------



## spud's_mum

Aww here's monty begging or affection haha


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all at Cold Dark Room and sleep well.




good night miss gillian and oil, remember to shut the windows and be safe


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww here's monty begging or affection haha
> View attachment 147773
> 
> View attachment 147774




calendar entry??


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> calendar entry??


I wish. It is only for torts and turtles isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I wish. It is only for torts and turtles isn't it?




did you find the link for the email address to enter? 

I think spud will be a winner


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> did you find the link for the email address to enter?
> 
> I think spud will be a winner


Thanks 
I'll take a look in a minute.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> September 9th ..
> Happy National Fitness Day, in the UK.
> (i'll pass).
> Happy Teddy Bears Day in the USA.
> (i'll play).


Happy longest serving UK Queen day!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Look for a tuck for me as well please.


Have you tried the tuck shop?


----------



## johnandjade

from fidos album....





have a few better ones but they are when he is out his table and doesn't seem fit to enter. 


one one entry, will be difficult to chose


----------



## spud's_mum

his guilty face. He just stole my mums seat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ..in a cockney accent; evening guv'nor! how are we tonight? all well I hope


Good, good , good, though the DVD player is misbehaving a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

well that took long, we are going for the one where fido is sleeping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A new series?


Well, I am expecting Sandstorm Gillian III soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww here's monty begging or affection haha
> View attachment 147773
> 
> View attachment 147774


Lovely eyes, he has.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good , good, though the DVD player is misbehaving a bit.



what's tonight viewing? i can offer i handy website for films, box sets etc if it would help?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely eyes, he has.


I know right. 
It's like you can see into his soul sometimes.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to see about getting Bertha in the calendar this year.
> What does the room say?


Definitely who could refuse a walking miracle!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all at Cold Dark Room and sleep well.


Sleep well, Gillian, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I wish. It is only for torts and turtles isn't it?


Yes, but you can only enter one and Spud's super.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> I'll take a look in a minute.


The link's on here and all over the forum.
Read the rules carefully first and take your time.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hamish is home . will try pop in later on but poor jades not been well and off work today so its good boyfriend duties tonight
> 
> 
> take care all and i'll catch up in the mornooning


Hope Jade is feeling better, what a nice considerate boyfriend you are!
have a good evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> from fidos album....
> View attachment 147776
> View attachment 147777
> 
> 
> 
> have a few better ones but they are when he is out his table and doesn't seem fit to enter.
> 
> 
> one one entry, will be difficult to chose


Those are great, am rehearsing Tidgy for her trampoline act.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that took long, we are going for the one where fido is sleeping


That's my favourite, but we have time to take others, no rush.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I finished all 47 of my required competencies!!!! I'm done 4 months ahead of time  Now just to attend class and study hard until January when I can take my registry! And still attend clinic of course


Congratulations!! Hope the rest does OK.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone!
> I can't stay but just wanted to come on and let you all know that I got home from work today and went to check on beastie and guess what?...
> He was basking UNDER his light, eat all his hawksbit and dandelion leaves and did a big poo! I'm so happy


Good boy Beastie!! There he's settling in OK now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what's tonight viewing? i can offer i handy website for films, box sets etc if it would help?


Poirot," Hickory Dickory Dock". 
Thanks, do you mean buying or downloading ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Definitely who could refuse a walking miracle!!


Evening, Lyn.
Welcome, welcome, welcome.


----------



## Lyn W

wellington said:


> Oh wait. I did the work for you. Here is a thread about it. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2016-calendar-contest-rules.128036/ Any more points


I must get a camera!
But would like one even of Lola is not in it.
Do you mail calendars to the UK?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I will but 2 problems:
> 1) I don't know how to enter
> And 2) I don't know what photo. I was thinking this one but idk what size it is
> View attachment 147770
> 
> What do you guys think?


Too many cute photos of Spud to choose from.
Maybe he should have his own calendar!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all at Cold Dark Room and sleep well.


Night Gillian.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww here's monty begging or affection haha
> View attachment 147773
> 
> View attachment 147774


What a lovely daft dog!


----------



## spud's_mum

Monty says goodnight to all the cold dark roomers, and so do I, of course.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> from fidos album....
> View attachment 147776
> View attachment 147777
> 
> 
> 
> have a few better ones but they are when he is out his table and doesn't seem fit to enter.
> 
> 
> one one entry, will be difficult to chose


He's a gorgeous baby too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Welcome, welcome, welcome.


Evening Adam John Spuds Mum and anyone else lurking!
Hope you have all had a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must get a camera!
> But would like one even of Lola is not in it.
> Do you mail calendars to the UK?


They did last year, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147785
> 
> Monty says goodnight to all the cold dark roomers, and so do I, of course.


Night Night sleep tight!
Give Monty a cwtch from me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147785
> 
> Monty says goodnight to all the cold dark roomers, and so do I, of course.


Night night Monty.
Night night Spud's mum.
Also goodnight to Spud and Cheddar.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone I have been fuming this evening!!
I came home from school to find that my neighbour had mutilated a big shrub I have in my garden!
I know she has the right to cut back any over hangs to the line of the fence, but she had cut it 'down' to about half its size 3 feet into my garden!
She has had every opportunity to knock on my door and ask me to do something about it if she had a problem, but not a word, and she made sure I did it when I was in work.
I was planning on getting it professionally done at half term but it's the just the fact she didn't even have the courtesy to speak to me.
So I gave her a piece of my mind! First time we've spoken in 3 years!
Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I have been fuming this evening!!
> I came home from school to find that my neighbour had mutilated a big shrub I have in my garden!
> I know she has the right to cut back any over hangs to the line of the fence, but she had cut it 'down' to about half its size 3 feet into my garden!
> She has had every opportunity to knock on my door and ask me to do something about it if she had a problem, but not a word, and she made sure I did it when I was in work.
> I was planning on getting it professionally done at half term but it's the just the fact she didn't even have the courtesy to speak to me.
> So I gave her a piece of my mind! First time we've spoken in 3 years!
> Grrrrrrr!!


Time to play the piano at four in the morning, I think.
Nasty neighbour, sorry this happened, the sneak must have known you were out at work.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time to play the piano at four in the morning, I think.
> Nasty neighbour, sorry this happened, the sneak must have known you were out at work.


Oh yes she knows alright! I told her how gutless it was to do it while I was in work!!
We have had this problem before - she knows exactly what she's doing!
I do joke about playing the piano but I don't play it unless I know they are out, and then only quietly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poirot," Hickory Dickory Dock".
> Thanks, do you mean buying or downloading ?




streaming like YouTube, actually surprisingly a lot on there! full episodes of still game too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes she knows alright! I told her how gutless it was to do it while I was in work!!
> We have had this problem before - she knows exactly what she's doing!
> I do joke about playing the piano but I don't play it unless I know they are out,and then only quietly.


Jump up and down on it at Silly O'Clock.
Have a barbecue with the noisiest people you know.
Firework party!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes she knows alright! I told her how gutless it was to do it while I was in work!!
> We have had this problem before - she knows exactly what she's doing!
> I do joke about playing the piano but I don't play it unless I know they are out,and then only quietly.




bit of zepplin, they'll appreciate that


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jump up and down on it at Silly O'Clock.
> Have a barbecue with the noisiest people you know.
> Firework party!!!!


I am actually so quiet I have to put the TV or music on to drown out their more 'intimate' moments.
I have told her that if she touches anything of mine without permission again I will take legal action.
I think she was quite shocked because I have never lost my temper with her before.


----------



## wellington

I'm. It sure if they ship calendars out of the U.S. I will find out though.

@Josh, can calendars be shipped to other countries, like the UK?


----------



## johnandjade

off to bed, be up since around 0430 and it just afer 2200 ... and up at 0600 :/ 

smoke me a kipper !


----------



## Lyn W

wellington said:


> I'm. It sure if they ship calendars out of the U.S. I will find out though.
> 
> @Josh, can calendars be shipped to other countries, like the UK?


Thanks for that.
If not maybe we should look into doing a UK version - without the contest.
Not sure how though - maybe use Publisher and just put something together we can cut and paste pics onto and make it available to download.
Either way would be nice.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off to bed, be up since around 0430 and it just afer 2200 ... and up at 0600 :/
> 
> smoke me a kipper !


Night John sleep well tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I am actually so quiet I have to put the TV or music on to drown out their more 'intimate' moments.
> I have told her that if she touches anything of mine without permission again I will take legal action.
> I think she was quite shocked because I have never lost my temper with her before.




have an oven cleaning party, that'll show em!!


----------



## wellington

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for that.
> If not maybe we should look into doing a UK version - without the contest.
> Not sure how though - maybe use Publisher and just put something together we can cut and paste pics onto and make it available to download.
> Either way would be nice.


If not, you could always do a calendar of just your own tort. There are lots of places online that does them fairly cheap. Not sure they ship out of the country, but I'm sure some do. The calendars of mthe contest get sent by mail, so I really don't know why they couldn't be sent. Just might take longer then someone in the U.S.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have an oven cleaning party, that'll show em!!


My cooker only needs dusting but I can certainly get a few friends to help me clear out the oven!!


----------



## Lyn W

wellington said:


> If not, you could always do a calendar of just your own tort. There are lots of places online that does them fairly cheap. Not sure they ship out of the country, but I'm sure some do. The calendars of mthe contest get sent by mail, so I really don't know why they couldn't be sent. Just might take longer then someone in the U.S.


Yes maybe - the postage would obviously be more - which may make it too expensive for some, but depends what the final cost would be.


----------



## AZtortMom

I just submitted my picture
It was tough
I wanted to submit this one, but another one was cuter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> streaming like YouTube, actually surprisingly a lot on there! full episodes of still game too


Yes, please, PM me if you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am actually so quiet I have to put the TV or music on to drown out their more 'intimate' moments.
> I have told her that if she touches anything of mine without permission again I will take legal action.
> I think she was quite shocked because I have never lost my temper with her before.


Perhaps you should have.
Don't blame you this time, though.
Sometimes losing your temper can be a good thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I'm. It sure if they ship calendars out of the U.S. I will find out though.
> 
> @Josh, can calendars be shipped to other countries, like the UK?


And far more importantly, Morocco .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to bed, be up since around 0430 and it just afer 2200 ... and up at 0600 :/
> 
> smoke me a kipper !


A hedgehog?
They're quite nice smoked.
Here, Prickly Barry, come to daddy.......
Night night, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I just submitted my picture
> It was tough
> I wanted to submit this one, but another one was cuter
> View attachment 147800


That is a lovely picture!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I just submitted my picture
> It was tough
> I wanted to submit this one, but another one was cuter
> View attachment 147800


This one's great, can't wait to see the other one.
And good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I've been on the phone with my sister for almost 2 hours! A record!!
So I've really only just popped back to say goodnight!
Just a fleeting visit today.
(must be the ships that pass in the night again)
I hope to be able to have a better evening and spend more time here tomorrow.
Until then enjoy the rest of your day and take care
Night night all!

P.S. Adam - had cookery today and the children all made lovely
cheese and potato pies......Yum yum!!
Cookies too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I've been on the phone with my sister for almost 2 hours! A record!!
> So I've really only just popped back to say goodnight!
> Just a fleeting visit today.
> (must be the ships that pass in the night again)
> I hope to be able to have a better evening and spend more time here tomorrow.
> Until then enjoy the rest of your day and take care
> Night night all!
> 
> P.S. Adam - had cookery today and the children all made lovely
> cheese and potato pies......Yum yum!!
> Cookies too!


Yummmmmyyyyy!!!!
Please steal them from the children and bring them to The Cold Dark Room 
Hopefully the ships will collide and sink tomorrow sometime. 
Night night, Lyn, sleep well and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Vladimir Putin is said to have punched someone who pointed out his resemblance to Dobby the House Elf. 
For a hundred and thirty-five years there has been a succession of leaders of the Russian/Soviet state.who have alternated between being hairy and bald.
From Alexander in 1881 (bald), Nicholas (hair),Lenin (bald), Stalin (hairy), Khrushchev (bald), Brezhnev (hairy), Andropov (bald), Chernenko (hairy), Gorbachev (bald), Yeltsin (hairy) and Vladimir Putin (bald). 
It is said to be a contributory factor in winning elections as the Russians take it very seriously. 
So Putin is happy he is bald.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which war killed the highest proportion of British Soldiers ?


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I just submitted my picture
> It was tough
> I wanted to submit this one, but another one was cuter
> View attachment 147800


That is a REALLY neat picture! It's artsy and different!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A hedgehog?
> They're quite nice smoked.
> Here, Prickly Barry, come to daddy.......
> Night night, see you tomorrow.


 NONONONONOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which war killed the highest proportion of British Soldiers ?


Wasn't it the British Civil War?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NONONONONOOOOOO!!!!


Just kidding.
The hedgehogs are Cold Dark Roomers too.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> The hedgehogs are Cold Dark Roomers too.


I figured as much! 
My hubby likes to pretend he wants to cook our cats, just to get a rise out of me! Some examples he's come up with are Tabby Au Gratin, Tiny Spicy Kitten (a Szechuan dish!) and  Candied Cat Ears.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wasn't it the British Civil War?


Yep.
Well, the English Civil War at any rate where the casualties were almost all British.
it was a very bloody conflict and the population of the country was comparatively small. 
85,000 died on the battlefield.
Another 100,000 died of their wounds. 
Half the population of Ireland were killed by Cromwell's forces. 
90% of Britons cannot name a single battle in the English Civil War.
80% can't tell you which English king was executed by parliament .
And 67% of schoolchildren have never heard of Oliver Cromwell. 
When the Labour party came to power under Tony Blair, Robin Cook went to The Foreign Office and removed a picture of a Nepalese Prince, which offended Nepal and replaced it with a picture of Oliver Cromwell.
The first delegation to arrive were the Irish. They were not amused.
In the 7 years between 1642 and 1649 a staggering 1 in 10 of the adult male population died, 3 times the proportion that died in World War I and more than 5 times the proportion that died in World War II.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I figured as much!
> My hubby likes to pretend he wants to cook our cats, just to get a rise out of me! Some examples he's come up with are Tabby Au Gratin, Tiny Spicy Kitten (a Szechuan dish!) and  Candied Cat Ears.


Yuuuummmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How much of the Earth is water ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How much of the Earth is water ?


80 percent?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> 80 percent?


Less.
Hi; Michelle, nice to see you.
(so to speak).


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Less.
> Hi; Michelle, nice to see you.
> (so to speak).



67.7584%


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 67.7584%


Wah wah! Oops.
That's how much of the surface is covered in water.
Only one fiftieth of one per cent of the Earth is water.
The Earth's mass of 6 million, billion, billion Kilograms.
Even if you just take the crust, the mass of the land is 40 times greater than the mass of the ocean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When they sent out one of the early Voyager probes with one of the brass plaques fixed to it covered in digital information of the Earth's size and relationship in terms of the Solar System etc.,someone suggested sending digitized music on some early semi-conductor microchip and someone said "What about Bach ?"
The astronomer and scientist Carl Sagan replied, " I think that would just be showing off."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Describe Andy Warhol's underpants (shorts in the US ?).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Cold Dark Room Buddies.
Night Cold Dark Room.
It's 5 am, see you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Gibraltar National Day.
Happy Swap Ideas Day.
And for Cameron, Happy TV Dinners Day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Describe Andy Warhol's underpants (shorts in the US ?).




non existent?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please, PM me if you like.




i will do


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! i'll give the place a quick tidy and brew up some joe. 

hope we are all happy and well, the working week is almost done! eyes on the prize 


....wibble


----------



## spud's_mum

AZtortMom said:


> I just submitted my picture
> It was tough
> I wanted to submit this one, but another one was cuter
> View attachment 147800


Morning guys!
I'm very sore after yesterday- always am after the first day back at gym.
Those free cartwheels really do your legs in. And I've got more trampolining today. 

Speak later, bye!


----------



## spud's_mum

Whoops, didn't mean to quote your post, sorry!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sandstorm Gillian, Part II.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.

So...Sandstorm Gillian, Part II has begun this morning. What a series it is; with almost everyone 'imprisoned.'


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I am expecting Sandstorm Gillian III soon.


That was my mistake. _Please _forgive me Boss. It's Sandstorm Gillian III that began this morning.

Regards to Wifey and a BIG kiss to Tigdy from Oli.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning, all


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning, all


Good morning Ed, good morning Bertha. Hope you are both well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sounds like things are better here than there, so I won't complain.
How are You and Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good night miss gillian and oil, remember to shut the windows and be safe


Good morning John. Hope you are well.

Thanks John, all windows have been shut two days and this is day three. Oli seems to be as bored as I am but we cannot move in such weather.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds like things are better here than there, so I won't complain.
> How are You and Oli?


We are fine, thanks. I began feeding Oli mazuri as soon as I received the _wonderful _parcel, and I sprinkle a tiny bit of the calcium powder on his food. Very thankful. 

We are both rather bored due SANDSTORMS here, and we've been cautioned not to leave home unless necessary. Someone in the forum said torts do NOT get bored. I think they do: they have a brain and a nervous system.

How are you, and how's Bertha doing?


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go, talk to you ladies and gentlemen later.

Enjoy you day.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Morning all! 
I'm interviewing at work and sitting in the excel test so just as well surf the net for the next half hour


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning Kirsty.
I've also got to leave for now.


----------



## johnandjade

what did the pee say to the poo when they were playing football??


...'urin'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> non existent?


No, he did wear them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i will do


Ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! i'll give the place a quick tidy and brew up some joe.
> 
> hope we are all happy and well, the working week is almost done! eyes on the prize
> 
> 
> ....wibble


Wibble !
Half way through the day.
Hope it soon passes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys!
> I'm very sore after yesterday- always am after the first day back at gym.
> Those free cartwheels really do your legs in. And I've got more trampolining today.
> 
> Speak later, bye!


Have a good day.
You'll soon be fine again.
Speak later to hear of your trampolining injuries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That was my mistake. _Please _forgive me Boss. It's Sandstorm Gillian III that began this morning.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a BIG kiss to Tigdy from Oli.


Sandstorm Gillian IV tomorrow ?
The sequels are never as good as the original, I feel.
Morning, Gillian, Morning Oli.
Tidgy has already gone back to sleep.
Lazy girl.
But then wifey isn't even up yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We are fine, thanks. I began feeding Oli mazuri as soon as I received the _wonderful _parcel, and I sprinkle a tiny bit of the calcium powder on his food. Very thankful.
> 
> We are both rather bored due SANDSTORMS here, and we've been cautioned not to leave home unless necessary. Someone in the forum said torts do NOT get bored. I think they do: they have a brain and a nervous system.
> 
> How are you, and how's Bertha doing?


They are naturally curious animals.
I too believe they get bored. They need things to investigate, sniff and climb to keep them occupied.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sandstorm Gillian IV tomorrow ?
> The sequels are never as good as the original, I feel.
> Morning, Gillian, Morning Oli.
> Tidgy has already gone back to sleep.
> Lazy girl.
> But then wifey isn't even up yet.


Good afternoon Adam, or rather BIG BOSS. 

No. The series ends tonight with Sandstorm Gillian Prat III, which is more than enough. Temp to reach 37 degrees C today. A lot for this time of the year.

So you're wide awake alone? Just like me. Oli went back 'to bed.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Morning all!
> I'm interviewing at work and sitting in the excel test so just as well surf the net for the next half hour


Morning, Kirsty.
Good luck with your day and catch you later.
Just missed you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Kirsty.
> I've also got to leave for now.


Just missed you again, too, Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are naturally curious animals.
> I too believe they get bored. They need things to investigate, sniff and climb to keep them occupied.


I can tell when Oli gets bored. He gets restless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, or rather BIG BOSS.
> 
> No. The series ends tonight with Sandstorm Gillian Prat III, which is more than enough. Temp to reach 37 degrees C today. A lot for this time of the year.
> 
> So you're wide awake alone? Just like me. Oli went back 'to bed.'


Yep, all on my lonesome, though a couple of the servants were in earlier. 
I like my space though, so it's okay.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Kirsty.
> I've also got to leave for now.


Enjoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I can tell when Oli gets bored. He gets restless.


Tidgy, too, she wanders about looking for something to do.
Usually, I give her a game of chess, that keeps her mind busy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, all on my lonesome, though a couple of the servants were in earlier.
> I like my space though, so it's okay.


Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy, too, she wanders about looking for something to do.
> Usually, I give her a game of chess, that keeps her mind busy.


A bright tort she really is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it!


I will.
Hope you have a good day, too, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A bright tort she really is!


She had a good teacher.
I might enter her for the Photo Competition while she's playing chess.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Morning all!
> I'm interviewing at work and sitting in the excel test so just as well surf the net for the next half hour


Good afternoon Kirsty. Hope you and your tort are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will.
> Hope you have a good day, too, Gillian.


Thanks Adam. I hope to, once the _series _ends. Want to take out Oli for a walk, but cannot move now. I think we are going to have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right ,The Cold Dark Room Skittles Competition, starts now.
Select your Hedgehog, people and aim at the jellyfish covered Skittles over there.
See ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. I hope to, once the _series _ends. Want to take out Oli for a walk, but cannot move now. I think we are going to have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


That's exactly how we're feeling.  And:


----------



## meech008

Morning all


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning all


Hi Michelle,
Hope you are well.

(notice the rhyme, reminding me of The _BEATLES_' song: 'Michelle ma belle....!')


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's exactly how we're feeling.  And:


And Gillian bowls a curving delivery across the floor using Quilled Shirley.
A great ball, but the back pin wobbles but doesn't go down !
8 with the first ball for Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all


Morning, Michelle! 
Using Spiky Derek, eh ?
A bouncer, Derek uncoils slightly, the ball goes left and just 3 down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle,
> Hope you are well.
> 
> (notice the rhyme, reminding me of The _BEATLES_' song: 'Michelle ma belle....!')


Second ball for Gillian, to get that last pin.
Down it goes! 
Well done Gillian and Shirley, that's a spare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stick 'em up, one legged pirate fellow.
( he gets beer for helping out.)
Shirley walks happily back to Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'll have a go, now.
First ball with Thorny Susan..
Oh, no! 
Susan wanders off towards the one-legged pirates beer, just catching the left hand pin! 
Only one scored!


----------



## Gillian M

Bye for now everyone, talk to you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another go for me. 
C'mon, Susan.
Susan walks off to the coffee machine !
Zero!
Double disaster!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Bye for now everyone, talk to you later.


See you later, Gillian.
Spare ball, down goes Shirley, also off left towards the beer.
Only 2.
11 for your first hand, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Please hide the beer, one-legged pirate , it's distracting the hedgehogs.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My final ball of the first hand.
Still rolling left, Susan only manages 3.
poor start from Adam and Susan.
Total is only 4.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks like our difference in time zones is an issue.
I can only spend time here certain times of certain days.
Otherwise I have to use my phone and I have a limited data plan.(like now)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like our difference in time zones is an issue.
> I can only spend time here certain times of certain days.
> Otherwise I have to use my phone and I have a limited data plan.(like now)


Well, you're here now 
Fancy using Pointed Cyril ?
Oh, dear, Cyril wanders off, sneezes and brings down just the front pin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like our difference in time zones is an issue.
> I can only spend time here certain times of certain days.
> Otherwise I have to use my phone and I have a limited data plan.(like now)


Not an issue, i get to speak to you quite often


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time. oh what a joyful day im having hope everyone else is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lunch time. oh what a joyful day im having hope everyone else is


Cheer up, John.
Spiny Norman's been waiting for you.
Off you go.
Veers off to the right, only 3 down.


----------



## johnandjade

my friend and I actually 'acquired' a bowing ball from the ally


----------



## Moozillion

I've got a few minutes to play before I'm off to work!  I brought my own hedgehog: she has a red indian name: Poke-ahontas! (After the real-life Pocahontas!!  )


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Moozillion said:


> I've got a few minutes to play before I'm off to work!  I brought my own hedgehog: she has a red indian name: Poke-ahontas! (After the real-life Pocahontas!!  )




Love the name! Is she an African Pygmy? I love those little things!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my friend and I actually 'acquired' a bowing ball from the ally


Bad John!
A wooden one ?
Bowl!
And Norman heads the other way, just one down on the left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've got a few minutes to play before I'm off to work!  I brought my own hedgehog: she has a red indian name: Poke-ahontas! (After the real-life Pocahontas!!  )


Hi, Bea, i saved Prickly Barry (not eaten, see?) for you.
Oh, but you've brought your own! 
Great shot in the dark, skittles everywhere, but it's a split!
7 down, but the far right and left pins still standing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bad John!
> A wooden one ?
> Bowl!
> And Norman heads the other way, just one down on the left.




trying to find a pic


----------



## johnandjade

back to the graft


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Love the name! Is she an African Pygmy? I love those little things!


Errr, no, she's a bowling ball.
You can use prickly Barry, as he's now free.
Four at the front only, unlucky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> trying to find a pic


Third roll.
Three down the middle, blasted through, Norman was going too fast!
Seven in your first hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back to the graft


Hopefully time will fly this afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Norman's off again, though it's not his turn.
5 down all over the place.
Crazy Spiny Norman!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New jellyfish, please.


----------



## Moozillion

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Love the name! Is she an African Pygmy? I love those little things!


Although I ADORE hedgehogs, Poke-ahontas only exists in the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Although I ADORE hedgehogs, Poke-ahontas only exists in the Cold Dark Room!


And she now hurtles toward the pins.
Too fast!
Misses, but rebounds and brings down one at the back.
One left standing, Bea.
Third ball, please.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, off to work!
Have a lovely day and may the best hedgehog bowler win!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, off to work!
> Have a lovely day and may the best hedgehog bowler win!


Have a good day Bea, Poke-ahontas just got the last one down.
You score nine with your first hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As it's quiet, i'll chuck another one down.
Not my day!
Thorny Susan finds a slug half way down the alley and stops for lunch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks for that, Susan
Again!
3 down at the front, far too slow.
c'mon Susan, please try harder.
i'm losing, again!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Although I ADORE hedgehogs, Poke-ahontas only exists in the Cold Dark Room!


Hi there! How are you? Have not heard from you for quite a while. What are you up to?

Hope all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quilled Shirley is off seeking her lunch, too, but takes out a pin as she goes.
Another skittle down for Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Final bowl of my second hand.
Four down through the centre, fifth wobbles but stays up. 
Seven that hand, not very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For our UK Cold Dark Roomers, I checked and they did post the Tortoise Forum Calendar to the UK and Canada last year, so i guess they will this year too.
Not sure about Morocco or Jordan though.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For our UK Cold Dark Roomers, I checked and they did post the Tortoise Forum Calendar to the UK and Canada last year, so i guess they will this year too.
> Not sure about Morocco or Jordan though.


I bet they could- just might take a little extra postage...


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! home time! mr doctors keeping me on meds I don't wanna be on and don't think i need for another 6 months  and he halfed the pain meds?! grrr :/ 

on the plus side....its a nice evening here and the beverage shop is nearly in sight


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For our UK Cold Dark Roomers, I checked and they did post the Tortoise Forum Calendar to the UK and Canada last year, so i guess they will this year too.
> Not sure about Morocco or Jordan though.




im sure one of us will happily ship them on if need be


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> The hedgehogs are Cold Dark Roomers too.


Or if we used their bristles as sweeping brushes - Cold Dark Broomers!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Or if we used their bristles as sweeping brushes - Cold Dark Broomers!




good evening miss womblyn, better day today?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Describe Andy Warhol's underpants (shorts in the US ?).


yellow


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good evening miss womblyn, better day today?


Hi John well no garden massacre today!!
Yes better thanks and tomorrow will be great we are all going to the seaside tomorrow!!!
Free chips and ice cream! Just looking for my bucket and spade


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle,
> Hope you are well.
> 
> (notice the rhyme, reminding me of The _BEATLES_' song: 'Michelle ma belle....!')


How are you and Oli today? My mom used to sing me that song every morning when she woke me up


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John well no garden massacre today!!
> Yes better thanks and tomorrow will be great we are all going to the seaside tomorrow!!!
> Free chips and ice cream! Just looking for my bucket and spade




awww result!!! hope its a nice day for it! last time i went it was chucking it and someone called the cops on me because i went for a swim in the sea! ... i was determined to do all I planned regardless of the weather


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> awww result!!! hope its a nice day for it! last time i went it was chucking it and someone called the cops on me because i went for a swim in the sea! ... i was determined to do all I planned regardless of the weather


There'll be no swimming tomorrow, it'll be hard enough making sure little Bobby doesn't bury little Joey in the sand.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> There'll be no swimming tomorrow, it'll be hard enough making sure little Bobby doesn't bury little Joey in the sand.




 do you get any wales in wales? beats the classroom any day i bet!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> do you get any wales in wales? beats the classroom any day i bet!


Oh yes. There'll be Punch and Judy, a disco on the prom and lots of things for kiddies to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I bet they could- just might take a little extra postage...


Hopefully.
Second hand for Bea, and down rolls Poke-ahontas.
It's a stike, all the pins scattered all over Cold Dark Room, luminous jellyfish everywhere!!!!!
Well done you two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo! home time! mr doctors keeping me on meds I don't wanna be on and don't think i need for another 6 months  and he halfed the pain meds?! grrr :/
> 
> on the plus side....its a nice evening here and the beverage shop is nearly in sight


Soon be back home.
And in the Cold Dark Room. 
Poor shot, John and Norman, just 1 scored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im sure one of us will happily ship them on if need be


That's very kind and I may take you up on that if need be.
And we need one for the wall of The Cold Dark Room.
Got the three men left standing there.
9 that hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or if we used their bristles as sweeping brushes - Cold Dark Broomers!


Hello, Lyn, they'll be sweeping up after the skittles. 
They're rolling pretty fast here.
Cold Dark Zoomers.
Grab Sharp Kevin and have a skittle.
Takes out the centre 5, but two left on each side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening miss womblyn, better day today?


First ball, third hand.
On no! 
Spiny Norman's quills got stuck in the floor.
Zero!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yellow


Another colour.
Down the two on the left, but one of them ricochets across the room and takes down the other two! Spare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John well no garden massacre today!!
> Yes better thanks and tomorrow will be great we are all going to the seaside tomorrow!!!
> Free chips and ice cream! Just looking for my bucket and spade


We've been using it for the armadillo dung.
Spare ball bounces right over the top.
"Ow! " shouts Kevin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you and Oli today? My mom used to sing me that song every morning when she woke me up


How lovely!
Spiky Derek knocks over the one-legged pirate! 
No points for that.
Up you get pirate, let's pull those quills out of your wooden leg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awww result!!! hope its a nice day for it! last time i went it was chucking it and someone called the cops on me because i went for a swim in the sea! ... i was determined to do all I planned regardless of the weather


Just three to the left.
Need a score with your last ball.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There'll be no swimming tomorrow, it'll be hard enough making sure little Bobby doesn't bury little Joey in the sand.


Don't you mean _does _?
Mirror of John, just three on the left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> do you get any wales in wales? beats the classroom any day i bet!


Just three more, Spiny Norman is battered and exhausted.
Total score for John and partner after three hands is 22.
That's the score to beat people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes. There'll be Punch and Judy, a disco on the prom and lots of things for kiddies to do!


Wow, a Punch and Judy disco!!! 
Disco with violence, wow!!!!
And a crocodile?
Zoommmm!!!!
Goes Sharp Kevin.
Good hit, down go five, but the centre pin wobbles and stays up! 
8 for the hand.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning, Noel, we're playing skittles today in The Cold Dark Room.
Have your hedgehog, it's Razor-backed Betty and have a chuck.
Grooves scraped in the floor, a screeching sound, but only 2 pins down.
Pull you spines in, Betty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'll have a chuck again.
3
We're rubbish at this, aren't we Susan? 
Oh, well, it's only a game.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'll have a chuck again.
> 3
> We're rubbish at this, aren't we Susan?
> Oh, well, it's only a game.


I could go for a chuck 
I been accused at work today for throwing a package at someone and a few f bombs to boot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I could go for a chuck
> I been accused at work today for throwing a package at someone and a few f bombs to boot.


Oh dear,
Down spins Razor-backed Betty, 
Scatters all seven remaining pins, Spare!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another colour.
> Down the two on the left, but one of them ricochets across the room and takes down the other two! Spare!


Green


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't you mean _does _?
> Mirror of John, just three on the left.


'What I mean and what I say is two different things,' the BFG announced.........


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow, a Punch and Judy disco!!!
> Disco with violence, wow!!!!
> And a crocodile?
> Zoommmm!!!!
> Goes Sharp Kevin.
> Good hit, down go five, but the centre pin wobbles and stays up!
> 8 for the hand.


That's the way to do it!


----------



## Lyn W

Had to pop out to the dandy store for Lola before it was dark. Lots of lovely leaves for him tomorrow!!
Who's winning?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> How are you and Oli today? My mom used to sing me that song every morning when she woke me up


We are fine thanks. Oli is better and is slowly getting used to the food that ED was kind enough to send him. He (Oli) roamed around the flat like mad! (touch wood). He wanted to go out for a walk it seemed to me. But with _SANDSTORMS_, he and I (and everyone else) remained 'imprisoned.'

By the way, do you like The Beatles? I LOVE them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Green


Yep.
Warhol never went to funerals (except 1 of course), he never danced and he always wore green underpants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Green


Sharp Kevin curls through, miraculously missing everything, oh wait, just caught one at the very back.
One scored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 'What I mean and what I say is two different things,' the BFG announced.........


ha de ha .
I love Roald Dahl, children's and adult stuff. 
Kevin's gone off on his own! 
And it's a great score, all 8 go tumbling like dominoes, it's a spare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's the way to do it!


Final ball for Lyn, as nice one-legged pirate's set 'em up. 
Oh, only one again, as Kevin heads off to bed. 
10 for the hand and Lyn and Sharp Kevin finish with 27, enough to take the lead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Had to pop out to the dandy store for Lola before it was dark. Lots of lovely leaves for him tomorrow!!
> Who's winning?


Errrr, you are, at the moment, with John second.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrr, you are, at the moment, with John second.


Great!! And without bumpers too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We are fine thanks. Oli is better and is slowly getting used to the food that ED was kind enough to send him. He (Oli) roamed around the flat like mad! (touch wood). He wanted to go out for a walk it seemed to me. But with _SANDSTORMS_, he and I (and everyone else) remained 'imprisoned.'
> 
> By the way, do you like The Beatles? I LOVE them.


I love all insects, myself. 
Glad to hear Oli's improving.
Tidgy sends an extra big kissy. 
And Quilled Shirley knocks 'em down.
Second hand done, Gillian, you need 8 with your third hand to take the lead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Great!! And without bumpers too!


Crashhhhh
RiiiiiiPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Glug! Glug Glug!!!!
Ah, the ships didn't pass in the night!!! 
Man overboard!!!
Launch the flares.
Hand out the lifboats!
Fire off the lifebelts..
We're sinking!
Don't panic.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crashhhhh
> RiiiiiiPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Glug! Glug Glug!!!!
> Ah, the ships didn't pass in the night!!!
> Man overboard!!!
> Launch the flares.
> Hand out the lifboats!
> Fire off the lifebelts..
> We're sinking!
> Don't panic.!!!!!!!!!!


I've got my waterwings on so just grab a leg and swim for it. The jelly fish may escape though !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got my waterwings on so just grab a leg and swim for it. The jelly fish may escape though !


Chance to catch some more.
Not many are going to make it out of this skittle session in one piece.
I'll be sewing them up again tonight.
Thanks, Lyn, i can't swim.
Has the neighbour's house burned down yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My turn.
Gawwwaaannnn, Susan.
Yes, she finally does me proud and scatters the remaining pins, a spare!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chance to catch some more.
> Not many are going to make it out of this skittle session in one piece.
> I'll be sewing them up again tonight.
> Thanks, Lyn, i can't swim.
> Has the neighbour's house burned down yet ?


If I wasn't joined to her that would be on the cards!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If I wasn't joined to her that would be on the cards!


Oh, right, of course.
Not a very wise plan.
Cards?
oh, The Tower Struck By Lightning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What colour was Robert Burns' kilt ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What colour was Robert Burns' kilt ?


I know this - he didn't have one!!!
They were banned when he was about!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Is correct because of the two Jacobite rebellions of 1715 and 1745.
He was never known as Robbie or Rabbie in his lifetime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who would like some koala soup ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who would like some koala soup ?


I couldn't bear it.


----------



## kirk

Well hello everyone.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who would like some koala soup ?


 NONONONOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

kirk said:


> Well hello everyone.


Hi, Kirk! I see you live in Louisiana- so do I! My hubby and I (and our 3 cats and 1 tortoise) live in Covington! 
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirk said:


> Well hello everyone.


Hi Kirk, welcome to our CDR a place of fun and frivolity - but we can be serious when needed,


----------



## Moozillion

Poke-ahontas has gone to sleep in one of my fuzzy zebra slippers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't bear it.


Oh, goodness, not the bear jokes again.
No, serious question.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, not the bear jokes again.
> No, serious question.


I believe they are marsoupials not bears


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirk said:


> Well hello everyone.


Hello, Kirk and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Pull up an armadillo to sit on, grab a coffee, soda or beer and watch the skittling.
We're using hedgehogs as balls and the pins are covered in luminous jellyfish (that we usually use as frisbees, naturally).
Relax and have 3 points to begin.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Poke-ahontas has gone to sleep in one of my fuzzy zebra slippers.


She must be exhausted after all that rolling and bowling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NONONONOOOOOO!!!!!


YESYESYESYEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
It's not as bad as it sounds.
(not quite).
Disclaimer.
No koalas were hurt in the making of this soup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NONONONOOOOOO!!!!!


And off goes Poke-ahontas, oh bounces of the wall, seems to be stuck in something furry and stripy.
Only one pin down.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YESYESYESYEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's not as bad as it sounds.
> (not quite).
> Disclaimer.
> No koalas were hurt in the making of this soup.


Can I have a fizzy drink with it?
I'll have a Koka Koala please,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Kirk! I see you live in Louisiana- so do I! My hubby and I (and our 3 cats and 1 tortoise) live in Covington!
> Whereabouts are you?


Next ball.
Splat!
no score.
What is going on ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirk, welcome to our CDR a place of fun and frivolity - but we can be serious when needed,


We can ?
Oh, yes.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Poke-ahontas has gone to sleep in one of my fuzzy zebra slippers.


Oh, that explains it.
Well wake her up for one last ball.
Bosh, sleeping hedgehog scores 6 !
Bea and Poke-ahontas score 26, second place so far, only one behind Lyn.
(I'm actually using dice here guys ..shhhh!).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I believe they are marsoupials not bears


Very a_stew_t of you.


----------



## spud's_mum

I was out in the front garden collecting weeds before school this morning. A man and his young children walked past. One of the girls stopped and watched me and then asked what I am doing. I replied "getting food..." With that, she ran to catch up with her dad. I didn't get to finish my sentence and say getting food for my tortoise. Now my neighbours think I'm crazy and collecting food for myself from my garden.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can I have a fizzy drink with it?
> I'll have a Koka Koala please,


In the pouch of wifey's bag by the door.


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys, sorry u didn't get to look at the earlier chat and that my visit was to brief. I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I was out in the front garden collecting weeds before school this morning. A man and his young children walked past. One of the girls stopped and watched me and then asked what I am doing. I replied "getting food..." With that, she ran to catch up with her dad. I didn't get to finish my sentence and say getting food for my tortoise. Now my neighbours think I'm crazy and collecting food for myself from my garden.


Walk round with dandelions dangling out of your mouth like I do.
Then they'll be certain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys, sorry u didn't get to look at the earlier chat and that my visit was to brief. I'll be back tomorrow!


Night, night, Spud's mum.
You missed skittles day.
Take care.
(not car, that'd be bad.)


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Walk round with dandelions dangling out of your mouth like I do.
> Then they'll be certain.


My neighbors definitely think I am too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My neighbors definitely think I am too


It's all a part of happy torting.
Roll, spin, roll goes Razor-backed Betty.
Blam!!
5 down.
That's an impressive 14 for your first hand.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very a_stew_t of you.


I learnt it from my _broth_er when I gave him a cawl.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I was out in the front garden collecting weeds before school this morning. A man and his young children walked past. One of the girls stopped and watched me and then asked what I am doing. I replied "getting food..." With that, she ran to catch up with her dad. I didn't get to finish my sentence and say getting food for my tortoise. Now my neighbours think I'm crazy and collecting food for myself from my garden.


You may find a food parcel on your doorstep tomorrow - or social services!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys, sorry u didn't get to look at the earlier chat and that my visit was to brief. I'll be back tomorrow!


IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys, sorry u didn't get to look at the earlier chat and that my visit was to brief. I'll be back tomorrow!


Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I learnt it from my _broth_er when I gave him a cawl.


You can have the soup with a bisqueit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You may find a food parcel on your doorstep tomorrow - or social services!


Or a bunch of hungry tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SKITTLE!!!!
My last ball scores 5, straight through the middle and right. 
Total score 25 which puts me in the Bronze medal position at least for now.
Thanks, Thorny Susan, it's been a long day for you.
Here's your slug, snail and earthworm supper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Saw you lurking then Noel, a secret bowl ???????
How many did she score one-legged pirate man ?
"AAArhhhhaarrrrr!!!!!!!!"
Only the odd one that was left by itself near the back on the right hind side which wobbled but then fell ?
Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saw you lurking then Noel, a secret bowl ???????
> How many did she score one-legged pirate man ?
> "AAArhhhhaarrrrr!!!!!!!!"
> Only the odd one that was left by itself near the back on the right hind side which wobbled but then fell ?
> Thank you.


Wibble wobble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble wobble


Wibble! 
Betty gets stuck in the floor again! 
That razor back can be a handicap.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can have the soup with a bisqueit.


You have been a consomméte host as usual Adam,
But I have to leave now or I'll be too tired to enjoy Barry Island tomorrow.
So cheerio and goodnight everyone
Enjoyed the skittles game
We must do it again!
See you soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You have been a consomméte host as usual Adam,
> But I have to leave now or I'll be too tired to enjoy Barry Island tomorrow.
> So cheerio and goodnight everyone
> Enjoyed the skittles game
> We must do it again!
> See you soon!


Glad to have caught you tonight.
Thanks for saving me for drowning.
I'll casser 'old of you tomorrow, i hope.
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You have been a consomméte host as usual Adam,
> But I have to leave now or I'll be too tired to enjoy Barry Island tomorrow.
> So cheerio and goodnight everyone
> Enjoyed the skittles game
> We must do it again!
> See you soon!


Enjoy Barry Island.
One of the hedgehogs is Prickly Barry. 
Wonder if he comes from there ?
Or The Great Barryer Reef, perhaps ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night then, Cold Dark Room Peeps.
Fair thee well, Cold Dark Room.
See everyone tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And as you all get up in the morning at your different times.
Happy Hot Cross Bun Day.
Happy Make Your Bed Day.
And a moments seriousness for The USA for Patriot Day and National Day of Service and Remembrance. 
Bless you all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as you all get up in the morning at your different times.
> Happy Hot Cross Bun Day.
> Happy Make Your Bed Day.
> And a moments seriousness for The USA for Patriot Day and National Day of Service and Remembrance.
> Bless you all.


Good night Adam 
Sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night Adam
> Sleep well


Lurk, lurk.
Night, Noel, you too.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> We are fine thanks. Oli is better and is slowly getting used to the food that ED was kind enough to send him. He (Oli) roamed around the flat like mad! (touch wood). He wanted to go out for a walk it seemed to me. But with _SANDSTORMS_, he and I (and everyone else) remained 'imprisoned.'
> 
> By the way, do you like The Beatles? I LOVE them.


I do enjoy the Beatles. My mom digs them a ton though. She still has their vinyls from when she was a teen.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> 'What I mean and what I say is two different things,' the BFG announced.........


He's one of my favorite authors!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as you all get up in the morning at your different times.
> Happy Hot Cross Bun Day.
> Happy Make Your Bed Day.
> And a moments seriousness for The USA for Patriot Day and National Day of Service and Remembrance.
> Bless you all.


Tomorrow is a tough day for our family and many others, even 14 years later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Night Night!


Finally Friday! 
Today I over slept and woke up late, but there's always time for a quick post on the TFO.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to run around like a mad woman trying to get ready in time. Speak tonight!


----------



## spud's_mum

Whoops, didn't mean to quote that^


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, now that's what i call a monster sleep! fell asleep on the sofa straight after dinner.. woke up and went to bed . 

thoughts and prayers go out to all who were involved in the trade centre atack, time is a healer but i can't imagine how raw the pain must still be


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Moozillion said:


> Although I ADORE hedgehogs, Poke-ahontas only exists in the Cold Dark Room!




Oh, God. What have I got myself into?

I stand by my declaration of love for hedgehogs.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night then, Cold Dark Room Peeps.
> Fair thee well, Cold Dark Room.
> See everyone tomorrow


Time to say......

GOOD MORNING Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone at Cold Dark Room.

I'm here in a HOT DUSTY ROOM due to sandstorms here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love all insects, myself.
> Glad to hear Oli's improving.
> Tidgy sends an extra big kissy.
> And Quilled Shirley knocks 'em down.
> Second hand done, Gillian, you need 8 with your third hand to take the lead.



You love all insects (UGH!)
I love all torts
And Oli loves ONLY Tidgy.

Would that make sense?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning everyone.
Morning Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning everyone.
> Morning Gillian.


Good afternoon Ed, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Where is everyone? Just wanted to say........


----------



## meech008

I'm just going to put it out there. I do this every 11th day of September. It's a day of remembrance, it's a day of heartache. My heart and my thoughts are with everyone who us experiencing heartache today regardless of the reason. If anyone needs a virtual hug or to tall anything out, I'm here for you!

Today brings out the sap in me.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm just going to put it out there. I do this every 11th day of September. It's a day of remembrance, it's a day of heartache. My heart and my thoughts are with everyone who us experiencing heartache today regardless of the reason. If anyone needs a virtual hug or to tall anything out, I'm here for you!
> 
> Today brings out the sap in me.


Hi Michelle. Hope you're fine.

Oh, GOD what a day 'to remember!'


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. Hope you're fine.
> 
> Oh, GOD what a day 'to remember!'


I'm well Gillian, just mushy.  How are you guys today?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm well Gillian, just mushy.  How are you guys today?


Wow! You seem to be a very emotional person, if I am not mistaken. Right?

We're fine, thanks, though rather bored: sandstorms have kept us indoors for days. Moreover, temp has reached 38 deg C-extremely hot for this time of the year. Therefore, had there been no sandstorms, we get cautioned of.....sun strokes. And at a later stage (JAN, FEB) it'll be...*SNOW *to keep us from moving! This is, I'm afraid *DESERT *climate. Very hot/cold/snow/sand/sun and *NOTHING*, *literally NOTHING *in the middle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night Adam
> Sleep well


Just got to play out the last couple of hands in the skittles.
Razor-backed Betty is still half asleep and achey, but valiantly rolls up and bowl!
Oh, only two down on the left hand edge. 
But Noel and Betty, or Gillian and Quilled Shirley could both still win this !


----------



## kirk

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Kirk! I see you live in Louisiana- so do I! My hubby and I (and our 3 cats and 1 tortoise) live in Covington!
> Whereabouts are you?


I live down south in raceland. Nice and swampy here lol.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! You seem to be a very emotional person, if I am not mistaken. Right?
> 
> We're fine, thanks, though rather bored: sandstorms have kept us indoors for days. Moreover, temp has reached 38 deg C-extremely hot for this time of the year. Therefore, had there been no sandstorms, we get cautioned of.....sun strokes. And at a later stage (JAN, FEB) it'll be...*SNOW *to keep us from moving! This is, I'm afraid *DESERT *climate. Very hot/cold/snow/sand/sun and *NOTHING*, *literally NOTHING *in the middle.


Wow! Extreme weather. I wouldn't say I'm a VERY emotional person. Certain situations I am  this is just a rough day for a lot of people and I like to help people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Tomorrow is a tough day for our family and many others, even 14 years later.


A terrible, terrible thing.
I remember watching events unfold on the BBC in a pub and just the total feelings of disbelief, shock and emptiness among everyone there.
Horrifyingly, there are still many here who refuse to believe it even happened, or that it did happen but the Jews or the CIA were responsible to make Islam look bad. Makes me very angry.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Wow! Extreme weather. I wouldn't say I'm a VERY emotional person. Certain situations I am  this is just a rough day for a lot of people and I like to help people.


Oh that Sept 11th was a terrible, horrible...you name it, day. Very sweet of you to want to help people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I do enjoy the Beatles. My mom digs them a ton though. She still has their vinyls from when she was a teen.


Next bowls a five, as Spiky Derek smashes through the middle.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A terrible, terrible thing.
> I remember watching events unfold on the BBC in a pub and just the total feelings of disbelief, shock and emptiness among everyone there.
> Horrifyingly, there are still many here who refuse to believe it even happened, or that it did happen but the Jews or the CIA were responsible to make Islam look bad. Makes me very angry.


We have those too here. All we can do is be kind to each other


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I do enjoy the Beatles. My mom digs them a ton though. She still has their vinyls from when she was a teen.


And Derek's off again without being rolled, as soon as the pins are reset by the now completely drunk one-legged pirate, he seems to have finished off the Coors, we'll need to get more. 
But Derek's too eager, veers off to the left and takes down only two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's one of my favorite authors!


Terrific and clever writer.
Bounce goes Spiky Derek right into the centre scattering pins, but one on the far right stays standing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finally Friday!
> Today I over slept and woke up late, but there's always time for a quick post on the TFO.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to run around like a mad woman trying to get ready in time. Speak tonight!


Thanks for posting.
The day'll soon pass, then it's the weekend.
Hurrah!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, now that's what i call a monster sleep! fell asleep on the sofa straight after dinner.. woke up and went to bed .
> 
> thoughts and prayers go out to all who were involved in the trade centre atack, time is a healer but i can't imagine how raw the pain must still be


Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Oh, God. What have I got myself into?
> 
> I stand by my declaration of love for hedgehogs.


We all love hedgehogs in the Cold Dark Room.
They're our friends, seat warmers and for two days only, bowling balls.
But they enjoy skittles.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.




afternoon sir. how are we today? been enjoying the skittles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to say......
> 
> GOOD MORNING Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.
Sorry, been sewing jellyfish this morning.
You've still go your third hand to throw.
ZOOOOOMMM!!!
Goes a refreshed Quilled Shirley.
Down goes the centre , but it's a split, two standing on each side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone at Cold Dark Room.
> 
> I'm here in a HOT DUSTY ROOM due to sandstorms here.


Still going?
Crikey!
Shirley runs over and kicks over the two on the left, then runs across and kicks the other two down.
A bit dodgy, but the snow leopard umpire twitches his tail.
It's allowed so that's a spare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You love all insects (UGH!)
> I love all torts
> And Oli loves ONLY Tidgy.
> 
> Would that make sense?


I love torts too.
And most animals.
(hate camels, as you know)
Tidgy blushes (or would if she could).
Just two from your last go, but that's 11 that hand for the second time.
Total score 31, easily winning Gillian, only Noel can stop you now, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning everyone.
> Morning Gillian.


Morning, Ed.


----------



## johnandjade

off for scews after work today then time to start building fidos house  hopefully! mum called yesterday and asked me to go up and dig a hole for a fence post after work on Saturday.... which probably means i'll have a fence to fix as well :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm just going to put it out there. I do this every 11th day of September. It's a day of remembrance, it's a day of heartache. My heart and my thoughts are with everyone who us experiencing heartache today regardless of the reason. If anyone needs a virtual hug or to tall anything out, I'm here for you!
> 
> Today brings out the sap in me.


Lovely sentiments.
Bless you, Michelle.
Bless all those hurting today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirk said:


> I live down south in raceland. Nice and swampy here lol.


I love swamps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We have those too here. All we can do is be kind to each other


I try to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon sir. how are we today? been enjoying the skittles


Nearly done in the skittles.
Down goes the last pin for Meech and Spiky Derek's second hand..
I'm good thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm well Gillian, just mushy.  How are you guys today?


Only two to the right with the next ball.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Wow! Extreme weather. I wouldn't say I'm a VERY emotional person. Certain situations I am  this is just a rough day for a lot of people and I like to help people.


I know you do, it's built into you, I feel.
5 more as the left goes crashing down, only the Kingpin and the one behind left standing.


----------



## stojanovski92113

HELLO EVERYONE!!! I hope all has been well. I haven't been able to get on the forum much this week. I hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We have those too here. All we can do is be kind to each other


Last ball takes out the last two.
Well done meech, well done Spiky Derek.
25 scored, same as me, but not enough for a medal, i'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off for scews after work today then time to start building fidos house  hopefully! mum called yesterday and asked me to go up and dig a hole for a fence post after work on Saturday.... which probably means i'll have a fence to fix as well :/


She brought you your smokes.
She deserves a fence or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!! I hope all has been well. I haven't been able to get on the forum much this week. I hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday


Hi, Shannon!
Glad you dropped in.
Missed you around here.
Your hedgehog, Splintery Donald, was most upset he didn't get a game in the skittles.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Shannon!
> Glad you dropped in.
> Missed you around here.
> Your hedgehog, Splintery Donald, was most upset he didn't get a game in the skittles.


 I've missed you guys too!!! Well I hope to be more active this weekend! The next 3 mos will be very busy with work. I will join in some fun though!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, just waiting for Noel and Razor- backed Betty to complete their last two balls.
And then we'll be done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I've missed you guys too!!! Well I hope to be more active this weekend! The next 3 mos will be very busy with work. I will join in some fun though!!!



Hope to see you tons over the weekend then before the hard work recommences. 
Good luck in all that you do.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope to see you tons over the weekend then before the hard work recommences.
> Good luck in all that you do.


Thank you....well I'm off again. I will chit chat much later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you....well I'm off again. I will chit chat much later


Look forward to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Baby koalas eat koala soup.
They are the only animal that makes it's own soup, or pap, internally from half digested food, as eucalyptus leaves are too tough for a baby to digest. 
It comes out of their bottom and is eagerly consumed. 
The koala is most closely related to the wombat.
Wombats have cubicle poo, like dice. 
A koala can somehow tell the age of a eucalyptus leaf, which scientists can't, and will only eat leaves that are between a year and 18 months old. 
Leaves younger than this don't have enough nutritional value, and older ones are too tough.
Koalas sleep for up to 22 hours a day. 
In the Aboriginal Dharug language, koala means "no water". 
Of course, as Lyn said, they are not bears, they are marsupials.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of true bears now.
Where do bears 'do their business' in the winter ?


----------



## kirk

It is an emotional day for many people. I try to say let the past be the past and live for the present. Things happen, people die, and wars are waged. What's crazy to think is that America has been at war 222 out of 239 years since establishment. Enough of the sad talk how about the cool front that pushed through! Not really cooler down here but it's nice to have less humidity.


----------



## kirk

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of true bears now.
> Where do bears 'do their business' in the winter ?



Some say they hold it in and have really bad constipation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirk said:


> Some say they hold it in and have really bad constipation.


Is correct, for 10 points.
During the seven months of the year that they hibernate, urea is recycled into protein and the body makes a little thing called a tappet which is composed of faeces and hair and such things and is a sort of butt plug. 
Females give birth when they're hibernating. They wake up briefly to give birth to up to four cubs from up to four different fathers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If there's a bear in your bathroom, what shouldn't you squeeze ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love torts too.
> And most animals.
> (hate camels, as you know)
> Tidgy blushes (or would if she could).
> Just two from your last go, but that's 11 that hand for the second time.
> Total score 31, easily winning Gillian, only Noel can stop you now, i think.


Yeh!! GREAT! Do you think Noel can stop me or Oli for that matter? Or is he too much of a weirdoh?


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! How are you? Have not heard from you for quite a while. What are you up to?
> 
> Hope all is well.


I'm doing well, thanks!
Here at work, I can't pop into the forum as often as I'd like, and even then I seldom have time for anything more than a few "likes!"
I hope that sandstorm is going away!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I'm doing well, thanks!
> Here at work, I can't pop into the forum as often as I'd like, and even then I seldom have time for anything more than a few "likes!"
> I hope that sandstorm is going away!


Delighted to hear from you, and glad to hear all is well.

We are still 'stuck' indoors due to the sandstorm as well as temp which reached 38 deg C today!! What is the weather like back there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yeh!! GREAT! Do you think Noel can stop me or Oli for that matter? Or is he too much of a weirdoh?


She has two throws left with Razor-backed Betty, but will need to score seven to get a spare to stand any chance due to the last low score of 2. 
You'll probably win, but we must wait for Noel to post. 
Weirdo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm doing well, thanks!
> Here at work, I can't pop into the forum as often as I'd like, and even then I seldom have time for anything more than a few "likes!"
> I hope that sandstorm is going away!


Always good to have you here, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

kirk said:


> I live down south in raceland. Nice and swampy here lol.


I've been to Raceland! Some very nice folks down there! Welcome!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She has two throws left with Razor-backed Betty, but will need to score seven to get a spare to stand any chance due to the last low score of 2.
> You'll probably win, but we must wait for Noel to post.
> Weirdo.


I'll be waiting impatiently, rather than patiently.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love torts too.
> And most animals.
> (hate camels, as you know)
> Tidgy blushes (or would if she could).
> Just two from your last go, but that's 11 that hand for the second time.
> Total score 31, easily winning Gillian, only Noel can stop you now, i think.


You like insects, that's up ti you. A *serious *question: do you like The Beatles? Mc Cartney, Lennon, Harrisson and Starr? (not STAR!)

Why that dislike for camels?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!! I hope all has been well. I haven't been able to get on the forum much this week. I hope everyone is having a fantastic Friday


Hi and hope all is well. Busy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You like insects, that's up ti you. A *serious *question: do you like The Beatles? Mc Cartney, Lennon, Harrisson and Starr? (not STAR!)
> 
> Why that dislike for camels?


I like a lot of the Beatles stuff, wifey loves them and went to see them live. 
Camels hate me. 
I hate camels.
Nasty, bitey, spitty, smelly, fly--covered, mangy, stubborn, kicky, bad-tempered, evil, nasty but tasty things.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like a lot of the Beatles stuff, wifey loves them and went to see them live.
> Camels hate me.
> I hate camels.
> Nasty, bitey, spitty, smelly, fly--covered, mangy, stubborn, kicky, bad-tempered, evil, nasty but tasty things.


Lucky you! Seen them live?! I have no been that lucky. But I had *SO MANY *_RECORDS _as well as _TAPES _for them. Now I watch them on YouTube... technology. I agree with Wifey , here.

As far as camels are concerned, well, you probably know; everyone loves them in the Arab World, except *YOU*.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A terrible, terrible thing.
> I remember watching events unfold on the BBC in a pub and just the total feelings of disbelief, shock and emptiness among everyone there.
> Horrifyingly, there are still many here who refuse to believe it even happened, or that it did happen but the Jews or the CIA were responsible to make Islam look bad. Makes me very angry.


One of the ways I handled the trauma from it was to collect stories I heard of GOOD LUCK or oddities associated with the disaster. I'll share some I still remember.
1. A personal friend of my husband had a work mate whose father worked in the first tower. As the news was unfolding, the work mate was frantically counting the floors on the tv and trying to phone her dad, who wasn't answering. Finally she phoned her mom at home who said: "Your father is fine, dear- he got laid off yesterday and is sitting here watching with me!"
2. A man was late to work because he stayed at home an extra hour to help his wife with their sick child. He was on his way when the attacks started, so kept out of harm's way.
3. A woman on her way to work stopped to pick up a couple dozen donuts as a treat for her office mates. She was delayed long enough to miss being inside for the attack, and quickly got to safety.
4. As the buildings were burning, but hadn't yet fallen, the police were going door-to-door in the blocks around the towers telling people there was a city order to evacuate. At one apartment, the guy who answered the door was very polite, but VERY firm about not fully opening the door to the police. He thanks them but said they'd be okay and wouldn't leave. The police forced the door open to get them out, and found a huge amount of drugs, all packaged for sale on the streets, and busted 5 people as part of the drug ring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you! Seen them live?! I have no been that lucky. But I had *SO MANY *_RECORDS _as well as _TAPES _for them. Now I watch them on YouTube... technology. I agree with Wifey , here.
> 
> As far as camels are concerned, well, you probably know; everyone loves them in the Arab World, except *YOU*.


Nope, my friend Zac hates them also.
I never saw the Beatles, so not so lucky, only wifey, i'm too young!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of the ways I handled the trauma from it was to collect stories I heard of GOOD LUCK or oddities associated with the disaster. I'll share some I still remember.
> 1. A personal friend of my husband had a work mate whose father worked in the first tower. As the news was unfolding, the work mate was frantically counting the floors on the tv and trying to phone her dad, who wasn't answering. Finally she phoned her mom at home who said: "Your father is fine, dear- he got laid off yesterday and is sitting here watching with me!"
> 2. A man was late to work because he stayed at home an extra hour to help his wife with their sick child. He was on his way when the attacks started, so kept out of harm's way.
> 3. A woman on her way to work stopped to pick up a couple dozen donuts as a treat for her office mates. She was delayed long enough to miss being inside for the attack, and quickly got to safety.
> 4. As the buildings were burning, but hadn't yet fallen, the police were going door-to-door in the blocks around the towers telling people there was a city order to evacuate. At one apartment, the guy who answered the door was very polite, but VERY firm about not fully opening the door to the police. He thanks them but said they'd be okay and wouldn't leave. The police forced the door open to get them out, and found a huge amount of drugs, all packaged for sale on the streets, and busted 5 people as part of the drug ring.


Those made me and wifey cry a little.
Thanks, Moo, wonderful stories, the first one gave wifey and i goosebumps, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, my friend Zac hates them also.
> I never saw the Beatles, so not so lucky, only wifey, i'm too young!


Oh sorry, I forgot that you are _only _19 years old!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot that you are _only _19 years old!


I'm glad i'm not 19 !
but just a bit too young to have gone to a Beatles concert.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Delighted to hear from you, and glad to hear all is well.
> 
> We are still 'stuck' indoors due to the sandstorm as well as temp which reached 38 deg C today!! What is the weather like back there?


Drizzly all day, with occasional downpours! Temp is 75 F.
I LOOOOVE the rain, an I'm an unabashed pluviophile!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Drizzly all day, with occasional downpours! Temp is 75 F.
> I LOOOOVE the rain, an I'm an unabashed pluviophile!!!


Don't mind the rain.
Glad to see it when it comes here and love the smell of petrichor, but can't say I love it.
Bit allergic to water.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Drizzly all day, with occasional downpours! Temp is 75 F.
> I LOOOOVE the rain, an I'm an unabashed pluviophile!!!


Here we do not agree: I LOVE HOT SUMMER, and dislike/hate...WINTER, COLD WEATHER, RAIN and above all SNOW! Had it not been for the sandstorm I would have taken Oli out for a walk.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm glad i'm not 19 !
> but just a bit too young to have gone to a Beatles concert.


Please check your PM asap. Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as you all get up in the morning at your different times.
> Happy Hot Cross Bun Day.
> Happy Make Your Bed Day.
> And a moments seriousness for The USA for Patriot Day and National Day of Service and Remembrance.
> Bless you all.


I thought Hot Cross Bun Day was Good Friday!
Are you sure you haven't got it mixed up with the day for those cottontail mammals that get angry when warm?
- Hot Cross Bunny Day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel! 
Razor-Backed Betty has been waiting.
Down she goes, an important shot!
Five down, but that's not enough! 
Gillian wins, but you still have one ball to finish second, Noel, and get the silver medal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought Hot Cross Bun Day was Good Friday!
> Are you sure you haven't got it mixed up with the day for those cottontail mammals that get angry when warm?
> - Hot Cross Bunny Day?


ha de ha.
I imagine it's just a promotional gimmick to get sales of hot cross bunnies six months away from their traditional time and boost sales in a quiet month. 
Afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a moments seriousness for The USA for Patriot Day and National Day of Service and Remembrance.
> Bless you all.


That was indeed a terrible, terrible day for the world I was in work and someone rang across to our building to tell us to put the staff room tv on. We thought it was an accident until the second plane came and we couldn't believe what we were seeing - we all cried.
It was my nephew's 13th birthday, can't believe its 14 years since that dreadful day.
Thoughts and heartfelt sympathy to all affected.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha.
> I imagine it's just a promotional gimmick to get sales of hot cross bunnies six months away from their traditional time and boost sales in a quiet month.
> Afternoon, Lyn.


Hi Adam how's the bowling going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back in an hour folks, gotta dash.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back in an hour folks, gotta dash.


Was it something I said?

See you later


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam how's the bowling going?




how was the seaside miss lyn?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how was the seaside miss lyn?


Singing 'Didin't we have a lov-e-ly time
The day we went to Barry....'
(Apologies to Bangor)
Hi, John - good day thanks.
Hard work keeping an eye on kids with dozens of other schools there too
But they all had a great time and we didn't lose any which is always a bonus!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Singing 'Didin't we have a lov-e-ly time
> The day we went to Barry....'
> (Apologies to Bangor)
> Hi, John - good day thanks.
> Hard work keeping an eye on kids with dozens of other schools there too
> But they all had a great time and we didn't lose any which is always a bonus!




no sand burials? barry, I believe the filmed 'gavin and stacey' there?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> no sand burials? barry, I believe the filmed 'gavin and stacey' there?


Yes they did - there are photos in all the shops and cafes of cast and owner's.
Nessa's Slots is still doing a roaring trade. Marco's café is where we get our ice creams
Everything you see on G&S is where we have been today.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes they did - there are photos in all the shops and cafes of cast and owner's.
> Nessa's Slots is still doing a roaring trade. Marco's café is where we get our ice creams
> Everything you see on G&S is where we have been today.




its a good way to boost the economy. did you find your bucket and spade?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> its a good way to boost the economy. did you find your bucket and spade?


Yes indeedy - lots of big holes dug for unsuspecting members of the public to fall in. I don't have it any more though as gave it to a little munchkin who had lost theirs.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If there's a bear in your bathroom, what shouldn't you squeeze ?


If there was a bear in your bathroom I don't think squeezing your buttocks would do any good, but if you are going to have the urates scared out of you it's certainly the best place to be.


----------



## Lyn W

Got to pop out for a while too. See you later,


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes indeedy - lots of big holes dug for unsuspecting members of the public to fall in. I don't have it any more though as gave it to a little munchkin who had lost theirs.




i'd give you points for that! (sure mr adam will too


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and hope all is well. Busy?


Yeah, working 3 jobs now...plus my dad has been very ill, and doing some hard core cleaning & organizing at home. So it's been hectic lately!! How's Oli doing?


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's a cute pic if monty relaxing


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's a cute pic if monty relaxing
> View attachment 148022


Very cute!


----------



## AZtortMom

Rare spotting of Shelly


Mind you, Jay is down there with her now *eye roll*


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah, working 3 jobs now...plus my dad has been very ill, and doing some hard core cleaning & organizing at home. So it's been hectic lately!! How's Oli doing?




sounds like you never stop! sorry about your dad, positive vibes from the cold dark to you, its worked before it'll work again


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Evenin' all


What do you have in terms of refreshment here in the Cold Dark Room?


----------



## johnandjade

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Evenin' all
> 
> 
> What do you have in terms of refreshment here in the Cold Dark Room?



the boss is out just now, so i'm not too sure how well its stocked... i take deliveries and do mail call  


... coffe, tea, beer ( a few domestic ones ) mountain dew, dr. pepper. i'm not sure what else but we can add your poison to the shopping list! 


.. and we have plenty straws


----------



## AZtortMom

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Evenin' all
> 
> 
> What do you have in terms of refreshment here in the Cold Dark Room?


Welcome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam how's the bowling going?


Noels got one roll to go and then we're done.
Been terribly exciting I can tell you.
Only fell asleep twice and ran out of adjectives half way through.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was it something I said?
> 
> See you later


Sorry, Lyn, unexpected visitor for wifey so i escaped into the garden with Tidgy, a book and one of the geckos.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah, working 3 jobs now...plus my dad has been very ill, and doing some hard core cleaning & organizing at home. So it's been hectic lately!! How's Oli doing?


Sorry to hear your Dad was ill and hope he's now better. Please wish him a speedy recovery.

Oli is much better, but rather bored (like me). Sandstorms have kept us 'imprisoned' at home for days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148014


Tidgy does sometimes.
And wifey has been known to blame hers on Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes indeedy - lots of big holes dug for unsuspecting members of the public to fall in. I don't have it any more though as gave it to a little munchkin who had lost theirs.


Aaaarrrrggghhhhhhh!
We'll need a new one for The Cold Dark Room now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If there was a bear in your bathroom I don't think squeezing your buttocks would do any good, but if you are going to have the urates scared out of you it's certainly the best place to be.


Very true.
But which object shouldn't you squeeze?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd give you points for that! (sure mr adam will too


No, he won't.
And he disagrees about not getting them mixed up with the other kids.
I would of thought a few ending up in Llandudno would have been good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah, working 3 jobs now...plus my dad has been very ill, and doing some hard core cleaning & organizing at home. So it's been hectic lately!! How's Oli doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's a cute pic if monty relaxing
> View attachment 148022


Evening Spud's Mum.
Evening Monty.
Evening Spud.
Evening Cheddar.
Evening Snails.
Evening Spud's Mum's mum and family.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very true.
> But which object shouldn't you squeeze?




air freshener?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Very cute!


Noel's last ball and the final ball of the competition! 
Only one of the two left I'm afraid.
But enough to finish in second place.
Well done to Noel and Razor-Backed Betty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Rare spotting of Shelly
> View attachment 148023
> 
> Mind you, Jay is down there with her now *eye roll*


Also a lovely photo.
What photogenic torts you have.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you never stop! sorry about your dad, positive vibes from the cold dark to you, its worked before it'll work again


Very true.
It's worked a few times hasn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Evenin' all
> 
> 
> What do you have in terms of refreshment here in the Cold Dark Room?


John about covered it. 
Custard cream biscuits and custard also. 
And lemonade.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's a cute pic if monty relaxing
> View attachment 148022


Nice pic, though I am scared of dogs! A bit contradictory, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> air freshener?


Nope, and we could do with some.
Mike's failed to show up with a new supply. 
What else do you squeeze in the bathroom ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, and we could do with some.
> Mike's failed to show up with a new supply.
> What else do you squeeze in the bathroom ?




shampoo or shower gel? a sent in them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shampoo or shower gel? a sent in them?


Nope, something else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thank you to all who took part in The Cold Dark Room Skittles Competition.
Gold Medal - Gillian - 31 points.
Silver Medal - Noel - 28 points.
Bronze Medal - Lyn 27 points. 
Thanks to all the hedgehogs who participated too and Splintery Donald, who didn't get his chance.
And to Baby Fuzz who is too young to play and Bristly Erica for caring for Fuzz and acting as reserve. 
Thanks to the one-legged pirate for being stick-up guy and who has now passed out on the alley.
Thanks to the jellyfish who have suffered considerably but are now retired to the jellyfish tank as we have new ones since last night.
And finally thanks to the snow leopard for invigilating in between naps and carrots.
Til the next time!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening Spud's Mum.
> Evening Monty.
> Evening Spud.
> Evening Cheddar.
> Evening Snails.
> Evening Spud's Mum's mum and family.


Evening! 
Montys just been killing his toy as usual



Spuds asleep 


and I'm about to sort the snails enclosure out.


----------



## spud's_mum

Now:

Shy:


Guy:


Heidi:



First day we got them:


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you to all who took part in The Cold Dark Room Skittles Competition.
> Gold Medal - Gillian - 31 points.
> Silver Medal - Noel - 28 points.
> Bronze Medal - Lyn 27 points.
> Thanks to all the hedgehogs who participated too and Splintery Donald, who didn't get his chance.
> And to Baby Fuzz who is too young to play and Bristly Erica for caring for Fuzz and acting as reserve.
> Thanks to the one-legged pirate for being stick-up guy and who has now passed out on the alley.
> Thanks to the jellyfish who have suffered considerably but are now retired to the jellyfish tank as we have new ones since last night.
> And finally thanks to the snow leopard for invigilating in between naps and carrots.
> Til the next time!


GREAT! Gold Medal.....wow! That makes me think of: *Oli 1 *though he's looking very angry here, isn't he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening!
> Montys just been killing his toy as usual
> View attachment 148033
> View attachment 148034
> 
> Spuds asleep
> View attachment 148035
> 
> and I'm about to sort the snails enclosure out.


I bet Monty gets through a lot of toys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Now:
> 
> Shy:
> View attachment 148036
> 
> Guy:
> View attachment 148037
> 
> Heidi:
> View attachment 148038
> 
> 
> First day we got them:
> View attachment 148040


Wow, they've grown! 
Like the dots for identification.
Nail polish ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bet Monty gets through a lot of toys.


Yeah, especially when he was a puppy, we stopped buying toys, just chews coz he'd break all the toys.

Now we just buy stuffing free teddies or really strong toys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> GREAT! Gold Medal.....wow! That makes me think of: *Oli 1 *though he's looking very angry here, isn't he?
> 
> 
> View attachment 148039


I think his defence are getting a gentle telling off.
I used to do that when I was a keeper.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow, they've grown!
> Like the dots for identification.
> Nail polish ?


Yeah 
Helps us spot them too when we're looking for them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, especially when he was a puppy, we stopped buying toys, just chews coz he'd break all the toys.
> 
> Now we just buy stuffing free teddies or really strong toys


Tidgy attacked one of my little Doctor Who figures once.
Bit the head and wouldn't let go.
Silly tort, but no harm done.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow, they've grown!
> Like the dots for identification.
> Nail polish ?


Just noticed, when I dotted the nail polish on them, it was at the top of the shell now it's at the bottom, I'm guiding it's from the new growth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just noticed, when I dotted the nail polish on them, it was at the top of the shell now it's at the bottom, I'm guiding it's from the new growth.


Interesting.
Yes, it's growing around in a helix, I guess.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think his defence are getting a gentle telling off.
> I used to do that when I was a keeper.


What about Tidgy - Muller 2?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about Tidgy - Muller 2?


She's been practicing with a golf ball, but keeps falling asleep before taking the penalties. 
i've got to get her attention span up.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy attacked one of my little Doctor Who figures once.
> Bit the head and wouldn't let go.
> Silly tort, but no harm done.




did you know we have a tardis in Glasgow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you know we have a tardis in Glasgow?


Yeah, I think there's a couple more in Scotland too.
Or there were.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at Cold Dark Room.


Night Gold Medal Gillian.
Night Oli.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## kirk

My new russy today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirk said:


> My new russy today.
> View attachment 148048


Hi, Kirk.
Eyes closed? Hope that's just dozing!
And have you got 2 in together there ?
In with your sulcata ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also a lovely photo.
> What photogenic torts you have.


Thanks!


----------



## AZtortMom

kirk said:


> My new russy today.
> View attachment 148048


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## kirk

Nope this is at petsmart and this guy looked like he could need some loving. I can't let a sickly looking tort just stay there. He looked a little exhausted. Keeping his head up was hard, so I grabbed the little guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirk said:


> Nope this is at petsmart and this guy looked like he could need some loving.


He probably does, poor lamb.
Thanks for rescuing him.
He obviously needs to be kept in quarantine for several months with lots of hand washing between handling the other tortoise. 
And they will need separate enclosures, as i'm sure you're aware.
Are his eyes open and ok now ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He probably does, poor lamb.
> Thanks for rescuing him.
> He obviously needs to be kept in quarantine for several months with lots of hand washing between handling the other tortoise.
> And they will need separate enclosures, as i'm sure you're aware.
> Are his eyes open and ok now ?


Poor baby 
I always have a soft spot for these guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Poor baby
> I always have a soft spot for these guys


Me too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, and we could do with some.
> Mike's failed to show up with a new supply.
> What else do you squeeze in the bathroom ?


Toothpaste?


----------



## kirk

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He probably does, poor lamb.
> Thanks for rescuing him.
> He obviously needs to be kept in quarantine for several months with lots of hand washing between handling the other tortoise.
> And they will need separate enclosures, as i'm sure you're aware.
> Are his eyes open and ok now ?



I gave him a nice warm soak, and he actually ate a a couple bites of pumpkin. He is doing at least 80% better than he was. The temp was 78% in the enclosure with no soak spot. Idk the diet they had them torts on either.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> did you know we have a tardis in Glasgow?


There is a real one in Newport. An old police box that someone painted a long stripy scarf around. Will ask my sister to take a picure of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at Cold Dark Room.


Night Night champ!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Toothpaste?


Is correct! 
It makes bears crazy with desire, you'd be safer wandering around with a freshly butchered elk leg. 
They trash tourist tents and camps looking for it. 
Dogs also are effected.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct!
> It makes bears crazy with desire, you'd be safer wandering around with a freshly butchered elk leg.
> They trash tourist tents and camps looking for it.
> Dogs also are effected.


So offering toothpaste is the way to give a bear the brush off?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirk said:


> I gave him a nice warm soak, and he actually ate a a couple bites of pumpkin. He is doing at least 80% better than he was. The temp was 78% in the enclosure with no soak spot. Idk the diet they had them torts on either.


Goodness! 
Have you read the care sheets ?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
and http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/nutrientanalysis.htm
Good stuff here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There is a real one in Newport. An old police box that someone painted a long stripy scarf around. Will ask my sister to take a picure of it.


Yes, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So offering toothpaste is the way to give a bear the brush off?


Quite the reverse. 
You'll get molarested.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's got huge teeth and only one facial expression ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite the reverse.
> You'll get molarested.


Thanks for the benefit of your wisdom - I wouldn't want to incisor an attack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for the benefit of your wisdom - I wouldn't want to incisor an attack.


Wisdom ? 
I'm suffering from memory floss.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wisdom ?
> I'm suffering from memory floss.


Well you certainly pick your moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well you certainly pick your moment!


It's 'cos i've an indenture in my head.


----------



## Lyn W

I am so tired I am going to have an early night.
So I will see you all tomorrow.
Night Night and take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am so tired I am going to have an early night.
> So I will see you all tomorrow.
> Night Night and take care


Righto, Lyn.
Nighty night.
See you tomorrow.
At least you can have a lie in.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear your Dad was ill and hope he's now better. Please wish him a speedy recovery.
> 
> Oli is much better, but rather bored (like me). Sandstorms have kept us 'imprisoned' at home for days.


Sandstorms...ohh that sounds scary!! I'm glad to hear Oli is doing better!!! Thank you for my dad. He just got out of the hospital after nearly 4 months. One day at a time.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you to all who took part in The Cold Dark Room Skittles Competition.
> Gold Medal - Gillian - 31 points.
> Silver Medal - Noel - 28 points.
> Bronze Medal - Lyn 27 points.
> Thanks to all the hedgehogs who participated too and Splintery Donald, who didn't get his chance.
> And to Baby Fuzz who is too young to play and Bristly Erica for caring for Fuzz and acting as reserve.
> Thanks to the one-legged pirate for being stick-up guy and who has now passed out on the alley.
> Thanks to the jellyfish who have suffered considerably but are now retired to the jellyfish tank as we have new ones since last night.
> And finally thanks to the snow leopard for invigilating in between naps and carrots.
> Til the next time!


Man, I missed it


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you never stop! sorry about your dad, positive vibes from the cold dark to you, its worked before it'll work again


Why thanks  he's got a long road ahead of him but one day at a time. Yeah I'm always on the go. I get bored very easily!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Man, I missed it


Yeah, sorry, Spintery Donald, your hedgehog was also disappointed.
Evening!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, I know you don't, but you must have heard of the drink " screwdriver".


Please can I have your " Bud " I can drink both !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Please can I have your " Bud " I can drink both !


Always a case or two of Bud waiting for you in The Cold Dark Room, Grandpa.
I keep it in stock specially for you. 
(though John drinks some of it, and I have one occasionally.)


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always a case or two of Bud waiting for you in The Cold Dark Room, Grandpa.
> I keep it in stock specially for you.
> (though John drinks some of it, and I have one occasionally.)


I'm having a Bud X2


----------



## wellington

Piesporter wine for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm having a Bud X2





wellington said:


> Piesporter wine for me


And i'm on "Flag" a nice Moroccan Pilsner lager.


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Please can I have your " Bud " I can drink both !



The rule is that you can only drink what you can catch.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> The rule is that you can only drink what you can catch.


I'm old but I can catch a lot ( sense your pic didn't come through I assume that means none )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm old but I can catch a lot ( sense your pic didn't come through I assume that means none )


Not many of 'the one that got away', I expect .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm having a Bud X2


Know wonder I cannot ever find the " Bud " everybody is drinking all the rice beer !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all.


Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Know wonder I cannot ever find the " Bud " everybody is drinking all the rice beer !


There's plenty here, Grandpa !
It's just a bit Dark in here to find it sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roommates.
Night night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## AZtortMom

Goodnight Adam


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night all.
> 
> There's plenty here, Grandpa !
> It's just a bit Dark in here to find it sometimes.





I pulled out my tail and here's a light I'm looking for the " Bud "


----------



## wellington

I surely can catch that. If I could upload a vid I would show you my big hunt I just did for wine. It was a doozy. Here is a still shot of what I had to use. The hammer was just incase it got ruff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And as you wake up....
On September 12th it's ....
Happy Day of Encouragement.
COME ON!!!! You Can Do It!!!!!
And it's National Video Games Day, too.
National Kissing Day in Thailand.
And Refugees Are Welcome Day in the UK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I surely can catch that. If I could upload a vid I would show you my big hunt I just did for wine. It was a doozy. Here is a still shot of what I had to use. The hammer was just incase it got ruff
> View attachment 148075


ha de ha! 
Goodness gracious!!!
Night night.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Sandstorms...ohh that sounds scary!! I'm glad to hear Oli is doing better!!! Thank you for my dad. He just got out of the hospital after nearly 4 months. One day at a time.


Good morning. Hope you're well and your Dad is now better.

I don't think sandstorms are that scary, but they are definitely annoying.boring, when one cannot move from home; like snowstorms.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hopefully starting spuds new enclosure today 

I've decided to do this: 


Excuse the drawings haha


It has an open front as hermanni chris said that the humidity escapes during the day and builds up at night in the natural habitat so this means that it won't keep loads of humidity but it's still easier to heat. I will have a glass panel that will slot in at night to build up lots of humidity.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think his defence are getting a gentle telling off.
> I used to do that when I was a keeper.


Good morning Adam Wifey and Tidgy.

Oh....  Oli *Kahn*  was very hot tempered, that I noticed in very many matches. Unlike Oli - weirdoh; who couldn't care-a-less what is going on.

Regards to Wifey, and kisses from a weirdoh to Tidgy.


----------



## johnandjade

jeepers kreepers, where'd you get those peepers? 

wibble. 



good mornooning all!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> jeepers kreepers, where'd you get those peepers?
> 
> wibble.
> 
> 
> 
> good mornooning all!


Morning!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning!




good morning spuds mum! good idea with the new table build! we are going to stick with the viv idea with the thought of adding in vents


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> jeepers kreepers, where'd you get those peepers?
> 
> wibble.
> 
> 
> 
> good mornooning all!


Good morning John how are you back there?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John how are you back there?




allo mam! im not too shabby, couple of hours left of work then up to mums to dig a hole fir a fence post... but its raining 

how are you, still under house arrest?


----------



## spud's_mum

Just fell over a toy and hit my arm on the corner of the wall. I'm going o have a nice big bruise there.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo mam! im not too shabby, couple of hours left of work then up to mums to dig a hole fir a fence post... but its raining
> 
> how are you, still under house arrest?


Raining back there? Here it doesn't usually rain till mid NOV. Water here, is a very serious issue: if one isn't careful when consuming it, one could very easily run out of it!

Yes we are still 'imprisoned' at home; but things are much better. I would have taken Oli out for a walk this afternoon, but there's a football match that I do not want to miss.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Just fell over a toy and hit my arm on the corner of the wall. I'm going o have a nice big bruise there.


So sorry! Take care when you're moving.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Just fell over a toy and hit my arm on the corner of the wall. I'm going o have a nice big bruise there.


AGAIN?!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Raining back there? Here it doesn't usually rain till mid NOV. Water here, is a very serious issue: if one isn't careful when consuming it, one could very easily run out of it!
> 
> Yes we are still 'imprisoned' at home; but things are much better. I would have taken Oli out for a walk this afternoon, but there's a football match that I do not want to miss.




never a shortage here, it's wetter than an otters pocket!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> never a shortage here, it's wetter than an otters pocket!


True. The problem here is only getting worse, with the population on the rise, as well as the refugees entering the country.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go, talk to you later, and have a nice weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to go, talk to you later, and have a nice weekend.




you too miss gillian, enjoy the game


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hopefully starting spuds new enclosure today
> 
> I've decided to do this:
> View attachment 148120
> 
> Excuse the drawings haha
> 
> 
> It has an open front as hermanni chris said that the humidity escapes during the day and builds up at night in the natural habitat so this means that it won't keep loads of humidity but it's still easier to heat. I will have a glass panel that will slot in at night to build up lots of humidity.


Seems like a good plan to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Oh....  Oli *Kahn*  was very hot tempered, that I noticed in very many matches. Unlike Oli - weirdoh; who couldn't care-a-less what is going on.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and kisses from a weirdoh to Tidgy.


Good afternoon, Gillian, afternoon weirdo Oli. 
Tidgy gets a bit bad-tempered sometimes, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jeepers kreepers, where'd you get those peepers?
> 
> wibble.
> 
> 
> 
> good mornooning all!


Afternoon, John.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just fell over a toy and hit my arm on the corner of the wall. I'm going o have a nice big bruise there.


Oh, dear, I remember the dog bone that kept attacking you, careful that this toy hasn't got it in for you now.


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT .. mr ed, I snapped a couple pics best I could of my stepdads stinger






they recently moved house, please excuse the mess


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Wibble.




good mornooning boss! how do we find you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning boss! how do we find you today?


By looking under the armadillo coffee table.
Just cleaning the floor.
I'm fine thanks.
But got to teach 4 to 6 and 7 to 9.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian, afternoon weirdo Oli.
> Tidgy gets a bit bad-tempered sometimes, too.


Good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> you too miss gillian, enjoy the game


Thanks John. I will enjoy it if my favourites win.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.


Shown Oli your gold medal yet?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Night Night champ!


Good afternoon Lyn.

We are The Champions my friend
And we we will be fighting till the end
We are The Champions
And you are the losers
We are The Champions my friend!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. Hope you're well and your Dad is now better.
> 
> I don't think sandstorms are that scary, but they are definitely annoying.boring, when one cannot move from home; like snowstorms.


Thank you Gillian  doing ok! Another long day but it's all good. I hope you and Oli have a great day today!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shown Oli your gold medal yet?


Of course Boss. Oli was the first to see it. He is a weirdoh, but was delighted. He says 'Thanks Boss' and sends Tidgy TONNES of kisses on this special occasion.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> By looking under the armadillo coffee table.
> Just cleaning the floor.
> I'm fine thanks.
> But got to teach 4 to 6 and 7 to 9.




hope its the better students, wont be so much like work then . thats mammys fence post in, next is to start fidos house. 

some difference to this garden since the moved in, i've done quite well if I say so my self


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn.
> 
> We are The Champions my friend
> And we we will be fighting till the end
> We are The Champions
> And you are the losers
> We are The Champions my friend!


Gracious in victory, I see, Gillian.


----------



## johnandjade

earliest before shot i have. it was all grass beforehand, shed is only area untouched 

and now....


----------



## johnandjade

not bad for a car valeter!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you Gillian  doing ok! Another long day but it's all good. I hope you and Oli have a great day today!


Morning, Shannon.
You have a good day, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope its the better students, wont be so much like work then . thats mammys fence post in, next is to start fidos house.
> 
> some difference to this garden since the moved in, i've done quite well if I say so my self


Good job, John.
First student is a friend and paleontology, so will be fun.
Second student is new, for pronunciation, unknown quantity, we'll see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not bad for a car valeter!


Looks pretty darned good to me !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gracious in victory, I see, Gillian.


Yes BOSS. You are the losers and we Oli and myself) are the champions my friend.

And hopefully, _MIGHTY BAYERN _will win today's match.


----------



## Gillian M

BAYERN''s match is about to begin, so goodbye for now from...

*THE CHAMPION!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes BOSS. You are the losers and we Oli and myself) are the champions my friend.
> 
> And hopefully, _MIGHTY BAYERN _will win today's match.
> 
> View attachment 148126


Don't forget Quilled Shirley, she did a lot of the work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> BAYERN''s match is about to begin, so goodbye for now from...
> 
> *THE CHAMPION!*


Good fortune to Bayern
Mighty Leeds are playing Brentford, so I'll be keeping an eye on that in 45 mins.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> BAYERN''s match is about to begin, so goodbye for now from...
> 
> *THE CHAMPION!*





enjoy!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Shannon.
> You have a good day, too.


Thanks Adam!!!! Same to you wifey, & Tidgey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dusk sky through bedroom window.
(no glass, you'll notice.)


----------



## johnandjade

jades took me to frankie and bennies for a beer and lunch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades took me to frankie and bennies for a beer and lunch


That's nice. 
Notice you mention beer before lunch!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good fortune to Bayern
> Mighty Leeds are playing Brentford, so I'll be keeping an eye on that in 45 mins.


Bayern is losing 0-1 at home!

Wish Leeds the best of luck in their match.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Leeds are losing 0-1 at home also!
Oh, dear.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leeds are losing 0-1 at home also!
> Oh, dear.


Not our day today, Adam is it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good afternoon, almost evening here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 148141


Hello!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 148141






on the stella today gramps


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 148127
> 
> Dusk sky through bedroom window.
> (no glass, you'll notice.)




but iron curtain the light pollution here is terrible we have an orange sky


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh man, that sucks!
Here's some blue sky for ya, from AZ


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not our day today, Adam is it?


Not exactly, no.
Leeds drew one all in the end.
That's five draws and a win from 6 games this year.
At least we're unbeaten.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Hello, Noel, hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 148141


And a jolly good morning to you, too, Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but iron curtain the light pollution here is terrible we have an orange sky


As a stargazer, I hate light pollution.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel, hope you are well.


Hi Adam *waves* 
I am well, how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

battery went on screw gun grrrr!!! and jade got a scelf


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a stargazer, I hate light pollution.




I've never seen a proper night sky


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*
> I am well, how are you?


Splendidly splendid, thanks, Noel.
Teaching pronunciation in 10 minutes, just done a paleontology lesson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> battery went on screw gun grrrr!!! and jade got a scelf


scelf ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've never seen a proper night sky


You must've been to the countryside in Scotland!
Wonderful stargazing.
I even saw the Aurora Borealis in the Hebrides.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> scelf ?




wood splinter in finger. (my spelling sucks, but sure you've noticed) 

burns? 'you've hurt you'r finger, deerie me?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> wood splinter in finger. (my spelling sucks, but sure you've noticed)
> 
> burns? 'you've hurt you'r finger, deerie me?


Ow!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not exactly, no.
> Leeds drew one all in the end.
> That's five draws and a win from 6 games this year.
> At least we're unbeaten.


Good evening. 

Well a draw isn't that bad even if playing at home. *BAYERN *lost at home! First (and I hope) last defeat.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not exactly, no.
> Leeds drew one all in the end.
> That's five draws and a win from 6 games this year.
> At least we're unbeaten.


Yet another one of my mistakes. *BAYERN *to lose? You must be joking.The match ended 2-1 for Mighty  *BAYERN*!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must've been to the countryside in Scotland!
> Wonderful stargazing.
> I even saw the Aurora Borealis in the Hebrides.


Even though we're about 30 miles from New Orleans, I thought we could see plenty of stars. But after Hurricane Katrina knocked out all the power in New Orleans, HOLY COW: THE STARS!!!!!!! It was mind boggling for me!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must've been to the countryside in Scotland!
> Wonderful stargazing.
> I even saw the Aurora Borealis in the Hebrides.




nope, sheltered life :/ really should take advantage of the opportunity though


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

Sorry I'm late. Public transport nowadays, eh?


----------



## jaizei

Public...transportation? What's that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wood splinter in finger. (my spelling sucks, but sure you've noticed)
> 
> burns? 'you've hurt you'r finger, deerie me?


I'd forgotten this, just googled it 'skelf' Scottish equivalent of splinter, I couldn't have guaranteed a correct spelling either.
Thanks, I have a new word.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ow!


Or for me either a rude word or gentle sobbing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Well a draw isn't that bad even if playing at home. *BAYERN *lost at home! First (and I hope) last defeat.


Yeah, but this 3 pts for a win system means we're 11th, though undefeated.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or for me either a rude word or gentle sobbing.



It's all in your head. Just train your body to associate the pain with something else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yet another one of my mistakes. *BAYERN *to lose? You must be joking.The match ended 2-1 for Mighty  *BAYERN*!


Comeback Kings.
Congrats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Even though we're about 30 miles from New Orleans, I thought we could see plenty of stars. But after Hurricane Katrina knocked out all the power in New Orleans, HOLY COW: THE STARS!!!!!!! It was mind boggling for me!


Get to the top of the highest mountain you know on a moonless and cloudless night.
Unbelievable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope, sheltered life :/ really should take advantage of the opportunity though


You should, Scotland has the most beautiful scenery, views and wildlife.
Don't miss it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Sorry I'm late. Public transport nowadays, eh?


Evening.
Well, you're here now and that's all that matters.
Welcome back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Public...transportation? What's that?


A means of squashing lots of people together in a very small space, moving slowly from place to place and arriving late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's all in your head. Just train your body to associate the pain with something else.


I do.
I associate it with being savaged by piranhas.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do.
> I associate it with being savaged by piranhas.



I guess if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## jaizei

Whatever pops your corn.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or for me either a rude word or gentle sobbing.


Yup. I'm associated with the rude words.  
That's what got me scolded at work this week *grinning slyly*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I guess if you're into that kind of thing.


Never actually tried it, but would be most exhilarating, i imagine.


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. I'm associated with the rude words.
> That's what got me scolded at work this week *grinning with a slyly*



What's this world coming to when you can't call a %$%^#$, a %$%^#$?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Whatever pops your corn.


A heated saucepan.


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> What's this world coming to when you can't call a %$%^#$, a %$%^#$?


$&@? Right!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yup. I'm associated with the rude words.
> That's what got me scolded at work this week *grinning with a slyly*


An American who came to Fes to study Arabic insisted on learning all the swear words first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What's this world coming to when you can't call a %$%^#$, a %$%^#$?


I agree.
I call a spade a flat bladed garden digging implement.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An American who came to Fes to study Arabic insisted on learning all the swear words first.


Of course he did..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Of course he did..


I must confess, whenever I get a new dictionary, in whatever language, one of the first things I look for......


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but this 3 pts for a win system means we're 11th, though undefeated.


Well done! And congratulations from me as well as Oli ( the weirdoh).


----------



## spud's_mum

We had to abandon our plan with spuds enclosure.
We couldn't get the wood.

So we are ordering a big viv tomorrow and I'm going to covert it and make it like our plan. 
It works out cheaper aswell!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well done! And congratulations from me as well as Oli ( the weirdoh).


It's a bit rubbish, actually.


----------



## AZtortMom

They are pretty colorful, that is for sure  
That's why when I get angry, they come bounding out. 
Like every other word. 
Oops


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must confess, whenever I get a new dictionary, in whatever language, one of the first things I look for......


That's the FIRST thing one learns in any language.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a bit rubbish, actually.



Why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> We had to abandon our plan with spuds enclosure.
> We couldn't get the wood.
> 
> So we are ordering a big viv tomorrow and I'm going to covert it and make it like our plan.
> It works out cheaper aswell!


No wood in England now?
Oh, well, if the viv's cheaper.
Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why?


11th? In the second tier ?
Leeds should be in the Premier League.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No wood in England now?
> Oh, well, if the viv's cheaper.
> Good luck.


I know right, it's annoying 
But my dad says he can make it into the plan so let's see what happens haha 

Oh and I almost forgot to post an adorable pic of monty


----------



## johnandjade

who can tell me the film?? 




and he's NOT the messiah!


..... he's a very naughty boy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I know right, it's annoying
> But my dad says he can make it into the plan so let's see what happens haha
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot to post an adorable pic of monty
> View attachment 148180


Let's hope your dad is right!
Sweet pic as usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148179
> 
> 
> 
> who can tell me the film??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he's NOT the messiah!
> 
> 
> ..... he's a very naughty boy!


Easy-peasy, "Life of Brian"
Love Python and this is classic stuff.
Watched it again, recently.
Do I get points?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Easy-peasy, "Life of Brian"
> Love Python and this is classic stuff.
> Watched it again, recently.
> Do I get points?



indeed! 

i have a friend you know,  

and he has a wife! 

(they are very funny names  )



faulty towers?


----------



## spud's_mum

Why are fire trucks red?


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> Why are fire trucks red?


Here siri's answer


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Why are fire trucks red?



Obligatory


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> Here siri's answer
> View attachment 148181


I think I lost a brain cell reading that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed!
> 
> i have a friend you know,
> 
> and he has a wife!
> 
> (they are very funny names  )
> 
> 
> 
> faulty towers?


Best comedy series ever.
12 episodes of brilliance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Why are fire trucks red?


Because it makes them go faster, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here siri's answer
> View attachment 148181


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Obligatory


I didn't know that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I think I lost a brain cell reading that
> View attachment 148182


I lost two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed!
> 
> i have a friend you know,
> 
> and he has a wife!
> 
> (they are very funny names  )
> 
> 
> 
> faulty towers?


How many Points, please?


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!


Hi Lyn 
Evening *waves*


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn
> Evening *waves*


0/ (waving back)
How are you Noel?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 148127
> 
> Dusk sky through bedroom window.
> (no glass, you'll notice.)


What happens when it rains?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> 0/ (waving back)
> How are you Noel?


I'm good
How are things?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good
> How are things?


All good here too thanks, had a busy day working in my garden and catching up with my chores


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!


Crikey!
What time do you call this ?
Been having fun ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What happens when it rains?


Never any wind when it rains, so it just goes down to the ground outside.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> What time do you call this ?
> Been having fun ?


Sorry just had phone call....
I don't seem to have had time to log on today
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hi guys. I can't stay. My garage door is in pieces...
I just wanted to stop by and support the room.
I hope everyone is well.
I've got a lot to do.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi guys. I can't stay. My garage door is in pieces...
> I just wanted to stop by and support the room.
> I hope everyone is well.
> I've got a lot to do.


Hi Ed, Long time no see.
No rest for the wicked ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, Long time no see.
> No rest for the wicked ?


I miss you guys. I wish I had more spare time.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss you guys. I wish I had more spare time.


We miss you too Ed,
have you solved the problem with the door?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry just had phone call....
> I don't seem to have had time to log on today
> Hope everyone is well.


Very well ta.
Hope you are too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi guys. I can't stay. My garage door is in pieces...
> I just wanted to stop by and support the room.
> I hope everyone is well.
> I've got a lot to do.


Hurrah for Ed!
Good luck with the garage door jigsaw.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well ta.
> Hope you are too.


Great thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss you guys. I wish I had more spare time.


Echo Lyn.
Miss you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

​


wifey's jigsaw a while back. 
But not a garage door.


----------



## Lyn W

I bought a jig saw with a picture of a big rooster on the box,
Tried doing it for hours but was getting nowhere,
Then someone pointed out I'd actually bought a box of cornfakes


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I bought a jig saw with a picture of a big rooster on the box,
> Tried doing it for hours but was getting nowhere,
> Then someone pointed out I'd actually bought a box of cornfakes



I was once eating tortilla chips, only to find one shaped *exactly* like Texas. Not kinda, sorta but like perfect. Cool. 

I think it was after I found the third that I took a look at the bag.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I was once eating tortilla chips, only to find one shaped *exactly* like Texas. Not kinda, sorta but like perfect. Cool.
> 
> I think it was after I found the third that I took a look at the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148199


Little bit of a clue in the name there!


----------



## jaizei

Unfortunately, that greatly diminished the resell value on eBay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was once eating tortilla chips, only to find one shaped *exactly* like Texas. Not kinda, sorta but like perfect. Cool.
> 
> I think it was after I found the third that I took a look at the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148199


Wonder if they do Morocco shaped ones.......


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Unfortunately, that greatly diminished the resell value on eBay.


I expect they were fried in oil?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonder if they do Morocco shaped ones.......


Or Wales shaped?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or Wales shaped?


Yeah, why not ???
You could collect a map of the world, country by country.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Guys


Good evening, Abdulla.
How the Dickens are you ?


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Guys


Hey how's it going?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Abdulla.
> How the Dickens are you ?


I'm fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Abdulla how's things?


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hey how's it going?


I'm feeling great.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine.


Are you back to your studies yet?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Are you back to your studies yet?


I'm starting today.
*weeps in the corner*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm fine.


Good, good.
Tidgy says "Hi", too.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm starting today.
> *weeps in the corner*


Ah well, all good things must come to an end.
Schools are there to make sure we aren't enjoying ourselves too much.
Oh sorry - forgot I'm a teacher - scratch that last comment!
Replace with something more responsible like
school days are the best days of your life.
Have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

"Heads under wings,
beaks under blankets,
eyes tightly closed"
time for me.
So goodnight all and take care
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm starting today.
> *weeps in the corner*


Don't!
You'll get the hedgehogs wet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> "Heads under wings,
> beaks under blankets,
> eyes tightly closed"
> time for me.
> So goodnight all and take care
> See you tomorrow.


Nos da, Lyn
See you tomorrow.
Have a good sleep and a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Room
G'night Cold Dark Room Campers.
See you in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And as you wake up on September 13 it's.....
National Hug Your Hound Day.
And National Pet Memorial Day.
Also National Grandparents Day.
And National Kids Take Over The Kitchen Day.
it's also The Liverpool Pirate Festval today.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I expect they were fried in oil?



I'm pretty sure all the delicious that things are fried. 

And if its not, we'll find a way. That's kind of our thing.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I'm pretty sure all the delicious that things are fried.
> 
> And if its not, we'll find a way. That's kind of our thing.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_Coke


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_Coke


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is my “Baby Girls" bike.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many Points, please?



13.7


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_Coke




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep-fried_Mars_bar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm pretty sure all the delicious that things are fried.
> 
> And if its not, we'll find a way. That's kind of our thing.


It's what they do in Scotland.
Everything deep fried in the chip oil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_Coke


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


>


Snap!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is my “Baby Girls" bike.
> View attachment 148233


It's called a spyder.
Did the other 5 wheels fall off ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 13.7


Errrr..
I'll take 5.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep-fried_Mars_bar


Yeah, and deep fried salad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.
Got a lesson in 10 mins so will be back at munchtime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey breakfast.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm so sad...


Lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 11th? In the second tier ?
> Leeds should be in the Premier League.


Good afternoon Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.

Yes that is 100% correct. Leeds should be as good a team as MAN UNITED, or maybe not that much, but they definitely ought to be in The Premier League.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn
> Evening *waves*


Hi Noel, how are you back there. Hope to hear all is well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as you wake up on September 13 it's.....
> also The Liverpool Pirate Festval today.


I expect the Livarghh Birds will do something special.


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm so sad...
> View attachment 148251
> 
> Lol


Testudo melonensis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.
> 
> Yes that is 100% correct. Leeds should be as good a team as MAN UNITED, or maybe not that much, but they definitely ought to be in The Premier League.


Afternoon, Gillian. 
It's been a long time now, but we remain eternally optimistic. 
Wifey sleeping, Tidgy drinking, I've got another lesson in 40 minutes, paleontology, the origins of life, today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I expect the Livarghh Birds will do something special.


Afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## johnandjade

happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy Sunday everyone!


And to you, sir!


----------



## Lyn W

The Newport Tardis!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Look what I bought


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 148254
> The Newport Tardis!


Yaaaaaayyyy!!!!
Points.


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon everyone just a quick visit for now
Hope you are all having a good Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Look what I bought
> View attachment 148255


I like that!!! 
Super.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon everyone just a quick visit for now
> Hope you are all having a good Sunday!


Yep, but I got my times wrong.
Lesson at 4, so i've got a few hours to play.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 148254
> The Newport Tardis!




rob zombie in Glasgow  \m/\m/


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> rob zombie in Glasgow  \m/\m/


----------



## johnandjade

getting there...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaayyyy!!!!
> Points.


I googled a picture rather than wait for my sister to send me one.
It is the last of about 30 built in Newport in the 1930s and there has been a battle to save it.
The scarf was added by someone in the 1970s.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148256


Also points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> getting there...
> View attachment 148257


Looks nice and sturdy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also points.




how are we this fine day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we this fine day?


Splendiferously spendidly splendid thanks.
Yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks nice and sturdy.



it's actually upside down, jades just away to her mums so I need to wrestle with it on my tod... injury time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendiferously spendidly splendid thanks.
> Yourself?



sore, stupid arthritis playing up . watched first black adder this morning so good start to the day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's actually upside down, jades just away to her mums so I need to wrestle with it on my tod... injury time!


Oh, lawks! 
be careful!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> getting there...
> View attachment 148257


It's looking good so far, lots of space for Fido.
You are quite a good handy man aren't you?
Wish you were handier for me - I've got lots of jobs you could do!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, lawks!
> be careful!



jade and i were talking of holiday destinations last night, think spain area is winning


...I mention morroco


----------



## Lyn W

Right I must dash - lunch with sister!
So see you all later.
Enjoy the afternoon.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's looking good so far, lots of space for Fido.
> You are quite a good handy man aren't you?
> Wish you were handier for me - I've got lots of jobs you could do!!



wait see how it turns out first! yeah I'll give anything a bash, used to fit bathrooms and kitchens so im not scared of giving things a go. 
always a leaning curve though!! 


hows miss womblyn?


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> The rule is that you can only drink what you can catch.


 that's funny!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Morning all. Not sure what time it is your way. It's 8:30 am. Another day, another dollar. I wasn't suppose to work today but going in. I'll stop in later. I hope you all have a great Sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The giant panda has big teeth and only one facial expression, no muscles in the face are capable of moving as the huge teeth constrict them.
It has the biggest teeth of any mammal and was only confirmed as a true bear in 1996, before this it was thought to be in the raccoon family. 
It is technically a carnivore so its diet is not ideal for its system and it must eat 12 hours a day.
For this reason they are the only bears that don't hibernate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's looking good so far, lots of space for Fido.
> You are quite a good handy man aren't you?
> Wish you were handier for me - I've got lots of jobs you could do!!


I need some fossil display cases built.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The giant panda has big teeth and only one facial expression, no muscles in the face are capable of moving as the huge teeth constrict them.
> It has the biggest teeth of any mammal and was only confirmed as a true bear in 1996, before this it was thought to be in the raccoon family.
> It is technically a carnivore so its diet is not ideal for its system and it must eat 12 hours a day.
> For this reason they are the only bears that don't hibernate.


Very interesting!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade and i were talking of holiday destinations last night, think spain area is winning
> 
> 
> ...I mention morroco


If you go to the Costa del Sol, you could do Spain, Gibraltar and catch a ferry to Morocco. 
Fly to Malaga, usually cheap, then visit southern Spain, The Rock, catch a ferry from Tarifa and a couple of days in Maroc before heading back again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I must dash - lunch with sister!
> So see you all later.
> Enjoy the afternoon.


Nice, yummy, traditional roast ?
Enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning all. Not sure what time it is your way. It's 8:30 am. Another day, another dollar. I wasn't suppose to work today but going in. I'll stop in later. I hope you all have a great Sunday


Thanks, currently 1.45 pm here in Morocco and the UK.
Have a good shift.
Catch you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Very interesting!!


Quite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What type of plant is bamboo ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, currently 1.45 pm here in Morocco and the UK.
> Have a good shift.
> Catch you later.


Enjoy your day as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Enjoy your day as well!


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> I'm pretty sure all the delicious that things are fried.
> 
> And if its not, we'll find a way. That's kind of our thing.



See, just thinking about it makes me forget how to English.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> See, just thinking about it makes me forget how to English.


Ha de ha.
Indeed.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What type of plant is bamboo ?



Grass


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you go to the Costa del Sol, you could do Spain, Gibraltar and catch a ferry to Morocco.
> Fly to Malaga, usually cheap, then visit southern Spain, The Rock, catch a ferry from Tarifa and a couple of days in Maroc before heading back again.




good advice! I'll mention that


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What type of plant is bamboo ?




i can hear the siren already but here it goes....

a tree?


----------



## johnandjade

bloomin batteries away the drill again!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Grass


Correct.
Bamboo is wonderful stuff, used as scaffolding in many Eastern countries as it's tensile strength is greater than steel. 
It has over 5,000 uses including desalination, fuel, snorkel, making canes for school teachers, growing runner beans.
It grows very fast, some species up to 4 ft a day hence it's use in torture (under the fingernails, rooms full of the stuff etc.) 
You can see it grow. 
Some only flower after 120 years of growth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can hear the siren already but here it goes....
> 
> a tree?


No siren, but wrong and too late.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> Bamboo is wonderful stuff, used as scaffolding in many Eastern countries as it's tensile strength is greater than steel.
> It has over 5,000 uses including desalination, fuel, snorkel, making canes for school teachers, growing runner beans.
> It grows very fast, some species up to 4 ft a day hence it's use in torture (under the fingernails, rooms full of the stuff etc.)
> You can see it grow.
> Some only flower after 120 years of growth.



I want to start a bamboo grove like you wouldn't believe but worry it'd get away from me so I've got to wait till I move back out into the country. It seems much less satisfying growing it in containers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And speaking of bamboo, how many Edison's does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I want to start a bamboo grove like you wouldn't believe but worry it'd get away from me so I've got to wait till I move back out into the country. It seems much less satisfying growing it in containers.


Right.
We've got a couple of groves of it between here and the New Town.
it's grown to make cane furniture.
Terrific.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And speaking of bamboo, how many Edison's does it take to change a light bulb?



none? he didn't invent them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> none? he didn't invent them?


He didn't, but he patented and made them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He didn't, but he patented and made them.




hmmm... never had any at home?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... never had any at home?


Yes, he did.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all.
> Got a lesson in 10 mins so will be back at munchtime.


Have a nice time. hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Have a nice time. hmmmmm.


Hi, Gillian, got time wrong.
Lesson in an hour and a quarter.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, he did.




...he was afraid of heights so wouldn't go up the ladder to change the bulb when it went


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, got time wrong.
> Lesson in an hour and a quarter.


In that case we have some to for a chat.


----------



## johnandjade

hi miss gillian! how are you today, sandstorms passed yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...he was afraid of heights so wouldn't go up the ladder to change the bulb when it went


Ermmm, it was a mental condition though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case we have some to for a chat.


Indeed we do, my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ermmm, it was a mental condition though.




epilepsy?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hi miss gillian! how are you today, sandstorms passed yet?


Hi John, glad to hear from you. Yes, sandstorms _finally _passed. Goodness what a pain they are.

How are you? Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, glad to hear from you. Yes, sandstorms _finally _passed. Goodness what a pain they are.
> 
> How are you? Hope you are well.




wooo hooo!!   im not too bad, bit sore today and trying to build fidos new house but drill battery doesn't want to hold a charge. grrrr! 

anything planned for today?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wooo hooo!!   im not too bad, bit sore today and trying to build fidos new house but drill battery doesn't want to hold a charge. grrrr!
> 
> anything planned for today?


No, not really: More......football matches today, keeping _poor Oli _at home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Edison believed that everyone had 15 to 20 little tiny people walking around in their heads. 
They live in the part of the brain called the convolution of Broca, where memories are stored. 
He believed that when you died they moved into someone else.
He used bamboo as a filament in his light bulbs. 
He filed 1093 patents with his little friends, the tiny Edisons, including the price sticker gun.
He also invented the word 'Hello', from 'hullo', an expression of surprise. 
He thought 'hello' sounded clearer for phone uses.
The first wriitten use of the word 'hello' is in a letter by Edison dated 1787. 
Alexander Graham Bell preferred 'Ahoy, Hoy ! "
Which is still used by Montgomery Burns today.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which is still used by Montgomery Burns today.



Was this on the card? Or did you just know this?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Was this on the card? Or did you just know this?


Both.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Hmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.




there's a funny Scottish pizza delivery vid, i'll PM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who was the last "Pipe Smoker of the Year" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there's a funny Scottish pizza delivery vid, i'll PM


Ta.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.




its a bit rude, hopefully link works


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its a bit rude, hopefully link works


Nope.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.




 strange how it works in a post on a thread but not PM.


----------



## johnandjade

uh oh, fridge is looking empty :0


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> strange how it works in a post on a thread but not PM.


They don't always work in PM's, nor do photos, don't know why.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't always work in PM's, nor do photos, don't know why.




let's blame the one legged pirate, hope he manged to find his way off the bowling alley! we really should find out his name


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> let's blame the one legged pirate, hope he manged to find his way off the bowling alley! we really should find out his name


I asked.
he said, 'AAAhhhaarrghhhh!'.
But I don't think it's his name.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't always work in PM's, nor do photos, don't know why.


Correct Boss! But *you *should know why.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I asked.
> he said, 'AAAhhhaarrghhhh!'.
> But I don't think it's his name.




I tried talking to him once, he just kept telling me i had a woman's voice


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I tried talking to him once, he just kept telling me i had a woman's voice


No comments!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## meech008

Hi guys!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148283


And I'll return the sweet 'Hi!'


----------



## johnandjade

im done for the day!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi guys!!!!


Hi Michelle how are you?

Remembered you yesterday whilst watching *The Beatles *on You Tube. There was also a wonderful video (which is relatively new), with Paul Mc Cartney singing it alone to, guess who? The First Lady: _Michelle Obama! _She and The President seemed to have enjoyed it.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle how are you?
> 
> Remembered you yesterday whilst watching *The Beatles *on You Tube. There was also a wonderful video (which is relatively new), with Paul Mc Cartney singing it alone to, guess who? The First Lady: _Michelle Obama! _She and The President seemed to have enjoyed it.


I'm well! Just a lazy Sunday today, puttering around the house. I bet she did enjoy it! I thought of you last night actually! We went to a karaoke bar and they had 2 pages of beatles songs. How are you and Oli?


----------



## johnandjade

just tried out the fogger we got, humidity boosted 10% in about a minute looks really cool


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What type of plant is bamboo ?


Well its quite tall so is it plant higher?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm well! Just a lazy Sunday today, puttering around the house. I bet she did enjoy it! I thought of you last night actually! We went to a karaoke bar and they had 2 pages of beatles songs. How are you and Oli?


'Michelle ma belle these are words that go together well ma Michelle!' from Paul Mc Cartney to The First Lady, NOT to YOU! Joking only, ok? Would have loved to see those pages you mentioned.

We're fine thanks. Oli is slowly getting used to his new diet.....PATIENCE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct Boss! But *you *should know why.


I am a technophobe. 
I have really no idea about such things.
Cameron might know, me, no chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I tried talking to him once, he just kept telling me i had a woman's voice


He told me "You have a woman's hands, my Lord."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148283


Hi, Noel, from my smaller tortoise.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a technophobe.
> I have really no idea about such things.
> Cameron might know, me, no chance.


Hi Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy (whose boyfriend is in deep sleep, dreaming of her of course). What is she up to?

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi guys!!!!


Hello, Michelle!!!!!!!! 
Missed you.
Been two days, you alright ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> let's blame the one legged pirate, hope he manged to find his way off the bowling alley! we really should find out his name


How about Juan Legg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im done for the day!
> View attachment 148290


You need to increase the humidity in there or you will start to pyramid.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im done for the day!
> View attachment 148290


It'll be 'Move over Fido' when Jade sends you to the dog house (or tort house)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He told me "You have a woman's hands, my Lord."


What were you doing with them that would make him say that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy (whose boyfriend is in deep sleep, dreaming of her of course). What is she up to?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Tidgy has just been eating again and is now basking under her lamp.
Actually been wide awake all day today, though relaxed.
Love to you and Oli from the three of us.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just come in from doing some gymnastics.
Been doing free cartwheels (no handed cartwheels) 
Straddles
And front hand springs.

It's really annoying I have a mental block for my back handspring at the moment. I just can't jump backwards. 

I know I can do it though, I have videos of me doing it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im done for the day!
> View attachment 148290


Just a thought John - Are you planning on keeping the new tort pad in the living room?
If not - will it fit through the doors?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What were you doing with them that would make him say that?


Just feeling around in the dark.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just come in from doing some gymnastics.
> Been doing free cartwheels (no handed cartwheels)
> Straddles
> And front hand springs.
> 
> It's really annoying I have a mental block for my back handspring at the moment. I just can't jump backwards.
> 
> I know I can do it though, I have videos of me doing it.


What a coincidence - we have both been doing the same things!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just come in from doing some gymnastics.
> Been doing free cartwheels (no handed cartwheels)
> Straddles
> And front hand springs.
> 
> It's really annoying I have a mental block for my back handspring at the moment. I just can't jump backwards.
> 
> I know I can do it though, I have videos of me doing it.


You're getting old, that's all.
It's old age.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im done for the day!
> View attachment 148290


In a tort's enclosure?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What a coincidence - we have both been doing the same things!


Ahem.
me too.
Ahem.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're getting old, that's all.
> It's old age.


Would that also apply on me Boss? I go out for VERY LONG walks. No not with Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Would that also apply on me Boss? I go out for VERY LONG walks. No not with Oli.


i'm sure you're still sprightly and supple as a young lamb, Gillian.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're getting old, that's all.
> It's old age.



I imagine that's the reason I can't do backflips either.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm sure you're still sprightly and supple as a young lamb, Gillian.


Thank you, Sir. What a *sweet *boss we have.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He told me "You have a woman's hands, my Lord."




I'll wager those hands have never had to be used as oars in a lifeboat to save the lives of 29 sailors during a storm (arrrrhhhh) ... pirates voice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I imagine that's the reason I can't do backflips either.


Probably.
On the other hand it may be simply why would you ?
I don't think i actually want to much, sounds a bit like exercise to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just a thought John - Are you planning on keeping the new tort pad in the living room?
> If not - will it fit through the doors?




well thought! ( it is yes, final scew up will be in other room. had to dismantle it anyway as lining with a tarp. ... even recycling the scrap wood!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You need to increase the humidity in there or you will start to pyramid.


Oh Adam, that made me LAUGH OUT LOUD like mad! Imagine somebody pyramiding!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'll wager those hands have never had to be used as oars in a lifeboat to save the lives of 29 sailors during a storm (arrrrhhhh) ... pirates voice


Saturday 19th is National 'Talk Like a Pirate Day' (really)
That's going to be fun.
Tom Baker was brilliant as Captain Redbeard Rum.
Percy : "We're doomed, doomed, I tell you, lost at see with a legless, captain."
Rum : " Nonsense, i haven't touched a drop all day."
Percy : No, I meant you don't have any legs."
Rum, looks down : "Fair enough, carry on."


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saturday 19th is National 'Talk Like a Pirate Day' (really)
> That's going to be fun.
> Tom Baker was brilliant as Captain Redbeard Rum.
> Percy : "We're doomed, doomed, I tell you, lost at see with a legless, captain."
> Rum : " Nonsense, i haven't touched a drop all day."
> Percy : No, I meant you don't have any legs."
> Rum, looks down : "Fair enough, carry on."




it's going on the calendar!! i even have the hat!


----------



## johnandjade

yarrr, knew i had a picturerrrhhhahhh


----------



## spud's_mum

Beautiful evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Beautiful evening
> View attachment 148305


How lovely.


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam, forgot i got a picture of the 'night sky' here



light pollution is bad, to be fair though airport is at the bottom of that road


----------



## johnandjade

busy month!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, forgot i got a picture of the 'night sky' here
> View attachment 148306
> 
> 
> light pollution is bad, to be fair though airport is at the bottom of that road


The skies actually still quite pretty.
And it's probably a sensible idea to have lights at the airport.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148307
> 
> 
> busy month!


Don't forget 22nd, 23rd and 24th is my birthday! 
That'll fill it up a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The skies actually still quite pretty.
> And it's probably a sensible idea to have lights at the airport.




indeed! the film airplane springs to mind


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well thought! ( it is yes, final scew up will be in other room. had to dismantle it anyway as lining with a tarp. ... even recycling the scrap wood!


Glad to hear it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed! the film airplane springs to mind


That was a funny movie, too.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, forgot i got a picture of the 'night sky' here
> View attachment 148306
> 
> 
> light pollution is bad, to be fair though airport is at the bottom of that road


What about _sand _pollution?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget 22nd, 23rd and 24th is my birthday!
> That'll fill it up a bit.


Happy BirthdayS -plural !in advance.


----------



## spud's_mum

It's monty time! 


And a random pic of me doing a straddle jump


----------



## spud's_mum

Action shots!
Bit blurry though


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> It's monty time!
> View attachment 148308
> 
> And a random pic of me doing a straddle jump
> View attachment 148309


Very good - shame someone hit you in the face with that Frisbee!
(well done for thinking of internet safety)


----------



## spud's_mum

monty looks adorable in my favourite filter, black and white


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about _sand _pollution?


And noise pollution.
Tidgy is such a noisy girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy BirthdayS -plural !in advance.


Singular, it's just three days long.
And thank you, Gillian.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Very good - shame someone hit you in the face with that Frisbee!
> (well done for thinking of internet safety)


It was mainly because i was pulling a stupid face!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 148312
> monty looks adorable in my favourite filter, black and white


He always looks so pensive...probably thinking 'Now what is she up to?'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Action shots!
> Bit blurry though
> View attachment 148310
> 
> View attachment 148311


I am exhausted just looking at these.
Goodness!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> It was mainly because i was pulling a stupid face!


....and there I was thinking you were being sensible.......


----------



## johnandjade

had to try the fogger, as you can tell fido bothers not... food is more important


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148313
> 
> 
> 
> had to try the fogger, as you can tell fido bothers not... food is more important


You'll have to fit him with fog lights!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very good - shame someone hit you in the face with that Frisbee!
> (well done for thinking of internet safety)


Yep, very wise.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, very wise.




ditto


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 148312
> monty looks adorable in my favourite filter, black and white


Marvelous picture again.
I love black and white photography.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to fit him with fog lights!




actually thinking of LED's, but not sure of implications? posted a question on the build thread but no joy... think people are getting fed up with me :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> actually thinking of LED's, but not sure of implications? posted a question on the build thread but no joy... think people are getting fed up with me :/


Don't know if I'd risk them in such humid conditions, but then again he'll have his other lamps and I suppose they'll be OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually thinking of LED's, but not sure of implications? posted a question on the build thread but no joy... think people are getting fed up with me :/


I thought there were replies to that?
Red light LEDs ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought there were replies to that?
> Red light LEDs ?


Red lights aren't good are they?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And noise pollution.
> Tidgy is such a noisy girl.


Poor Oli: she's going to drive him mad like he drove me nuts!


----------



## Lyn W

Have a board meeting now.......
- or - must do some ironing for a while....
but the sooner it's done the sooner I'll be back.
So see you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Red lights aren't good are they?


Nope.
Tortoises try to eat red things and anything coloured red.
It encourages substrate eating, which is bad.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Tortoises try to eat red things and anything coloured red.
> It encourages substrate eating, which is bad.


Tort so!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Poor Oli: she's going to drive him mad like he drove me nuts!


Probably.
He'll come to love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have a board meeting now.......
> - or - must do some ironing for a while....
> but the sooner it's done the sooner I'll be back.
> So see you later


See you after your pressing engagement.
ta ra.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Singular, it's just three days long.
> And thank you, Gillian.


A mixture of grammar with mathematics  . 'Three' applies to plurals, doesn't it? Or does is have to become '*threes*?'

Happy Birthday all the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A mixture of grammar with mathematics  . 'Three' applies to plurals, doesn't it? Or does is have to become '*threes*?'
> 
> Happy Birthday all the same.


Thanks again. 
Three threes are nine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably.
> He'll come to love it.


I didn't, so you never know.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought there were replies to that?
> Red light LEDs ?


no no, will be white light,


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> actually thinking of LED's, but not sure of implications? posted a question on the build thread but no joy... think people are getting fed up with me :/



What are you unsure about? Many LED strips/tape are made for outdoor use so the humidity shouldn't be an issue. Cost is probably the biggest downside.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no no, will be white light,


Can't see it being a problem then, as long as Fido isn't stressed by them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148318


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Points!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks again.
> Three threes are nine.


OK. Now you answer this: how do you make 'seven' an even number?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> What are you unsure about? Many LED strips/tape are made for outdoor use so the humidity shouldn't be an issue. Cost is probably the biggest downside.



have read about horrors of coils, just wanted to make sure all was safe. thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK. Now you answer this: how do you make 'seven' an even number?


Add another odd number.
Or take away the 's'.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Add another odd number.
> Or take away the 's'.


Take away the 's' - CORRECT. Wow! You really are a BRIGHT BOSS!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> OK. Now you answer this: how do you make 'seven' an even number?




how do you make varnish disappear???

take away the r


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Take away the 's' - CORRECT. Wow! You really are a BRIGHT BOSS!


Yup.
How many points ?


----------



## johnandjade

we'r playing darts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we'r playing darts


In Scotland or in The Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how do you make varnish disappear???
> 
> take away the r


I was going to say so too!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> How many points ?


One is enough. If you can be picky,I can be.....stingy! (UGH)!


----------



## spud's_mum

Snuggle time


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Scotland or in The Cold Dark Room ?



both, im thinking woodpeckers for darts?


----------



## johnandjade

off cut of fidos wall makes for a score board


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> One is enough. If you can be picky,I can be.....stingy! (UGH)!


It's more than I usually get, so thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> both, im thinking woodpeckers for darts?


Trouble is we haven't got any woodpeckers.
or any wood, except for the skittles.


----------



## johnandjade

my turn....


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Snuggle time
> View attachment 148324


Told you I'm scared of dogs.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Told you I'm scared of dogs.


It's a shame, dogs are sooo snuggly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my turn....
> View attachment 148326


Arrows, not swords!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.


Goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.


Night, Gillian.
Night, Oli.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.




night mam


----------



## spud's_mum

Sleepy boy


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Michelle!!!!!!!!
> Missed you.
> Been two days, you alright ?


I missed you guys too! Everything is fine  we just had a crazy busy weekend  back to normal now


----------



## AZtortMom

'Ello everyone


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148332




2125 here, Sundays over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Sleepy boy
> View attachment 148328


Night, Monty!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I missed you guys too! Everything is fine  we just had a crazy busy weekend  back to normal now



Hooorrrrayyyy!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148332


I used to collect Woodstock toys. 
But gave them all away.


----------



## johnandjade

attenbourgha, planet earth... deserts 

love his documentaries,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> attenbourgha, planet earth... deserts
> 
> love his documentaries,


David Attenborough is great.
Worked with him once.
Endless energy,boundless enthusiasm. Amazing!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> David Attenborough is great.
> Worked with him once.
> Endless energy,boundless enthusiasm. Amazing!




wow! i do enjoy watching, have a few of his box sets


----------



## johnandjade

bed time for me, won't see you all tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wow! i do enjoy watching, have a few of his box sets


I worked on the series 'Lost Worlds, Vanished Lives' with him.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I worked on the series 'Lost Worlds, Vanished Lives' with him.


will hunt it down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will hunt it down


It's great.
About fossils.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> I want to start a bamboo grove like you wouldn't believe but worry it'd get away from me so I've got to wait till I move back out into the country. It seems much less satisfying growing it in containers.


I believe there are types of "clumping" bamboo that stay in 1 spot- in a clump  - rather than spreading all over creation!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He told me "You have a woman's hands, my Lord."


Wasn't the crazy sea captain in that Black Adder episode played by Tom Baker of Dr. Who fame?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.


Wait a minute! Gillian went to bed while I was watching my Ducks ex quarterback doing some first half football stomping ? Where did I go wrong? Just so you know, score at the half is 35-7 and my old QB's team has got the lead…BAMM


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And good night Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bed time for me, won't see you all tomorrow


Night night, John.
Look forward to squinting trying to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wasn't the crazy sea captain in that Black Adder episode played by Tom Baker of Dr. Who fame?


Yep, Captain Redbeard Rum.
hi, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait a minute! Gillian went to bed while I was watching my Ducks ex quarterback doing some first half football stomping ? Where did I go wrong? Just so you know, score at the half is 35-7 and my old QB's team has got the lead…BAMM


Well,hi Ken.
Hope the Ducks can quack the opposition.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> OK. Now you answer this: how do you make 'seven' an even number?


Remove the s


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we'r playing darts


With the hedgehogs again?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my turn....
> View attachment 148326


You win Braveheart!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone.


Night Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Remove the s


I was first! 
I was first!!!
Na na na - nana.
(ahem).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was first!
> I was first!!!
> Na na na - nana.
> (ahem).


Yup spotted that as I was scrolling through, smartie pants!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> With the hedgehogs again?


Genius !!!!!
Yes!
I pluck a few quills from the hedgehogs and use fluffy's chewing gum to stick them inside Tortoisegirl's drinking straws and use the junk mail brochures, folded, to make flights!
Right, that's my task for tomorrow morning sorted.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Genius !!!!!
> Yes!
> I pluck a few quills from the hedgehogs and use fluffy's chewing gum to stick them inside Tortoisegirl's drinking straws and use the junk mail brochures, folded, to make flights!
> Right, that's my task for tomorrow morning sorted.


What are we going to through them at? A bit risky in a dark room!!
Eyes could roll - in more ways that just one!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to go again.
It's been a busy weekend
and I've not been here as much as usual, 
but will be back tomorrow.
Enjoy the rest of Sunday
(or the start of Monday for you Adam).
Take care and see you soon
Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What are we going to through them at? A bit risky in a dark room!!
> Eyes could roll - in more ways that just one!


Hmmmm.
Good point, literally.
Anybody any ideas what to use as a dartboard ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go again.
> It's been a busy weekend
> and I've not been here as much as usual,
> but will be back tomorrow.
> Enjoy the rest of Sunday
> (or the start of Monday for you Adam).
> Take care and see you soon
> Night Night!


Have a smashing night's sleep.
And a good day at work tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I believe there are types of "clumping" bamboo that stay in 1 spot- in a clump  - rather than spreading all over creation!



I'm not good enough at ID'ing plants and I don't know that I'd trust anyone selling it online to try it. Plus I'd want it to kinda go everywhere and have a real forest.


----------



## meech008

Look what I made tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Look what I made tonight!


Hmmm, looks a nice mix indeed! 
Erm, excuse my ignorance, but what is it ??
And what's it in ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, looks a nice mix indeed!
> Erm, excuse my ignorance, but what is it ??
> And what's it in ?



It's food. Looks like it's made of delicious.


----------



## jaizei

I don't think I've ever looked down on food.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, looks a nice mix indeed!
> Erm, excuse my ignorance, but what is it ??
> And what's it in ?





jaizei said:


> It's food. Looks like it's made of delicious.


It's really good! It's "faux"mein. My homemade version of beef lo mein. It's got noodles, beef, carrots, spinach, mushrooms and snow peas with a sesame sauce


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's really good! It's "faux"mein. My homemade version of beef lo mein. It's got noodles, beef, carrots, spinach, mushrooms and snow peas with a sesame sauce


Sounds super yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds super yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


It was very good! One of my favorite meals to cook for sure! Tomorrow we're having fish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was very good! One of my favorite meals to cook for sure! Tomorrow we're having fish


I like some fish, generally big ones.
But little fiddly, bony ones; bleuchh!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The last "Pipe Smoker of the Year", was Steven Fry, before it became discontinued as being not politically correct.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like some fish, generally big ones.
> But little fiddly, bony ones; bleuchh!!!


I'm not a fish fan but I'm told it's a good protein.....so I'll have to learn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm not a fish fan but I'm told it's a good protein.....so I'll have to learn


Yep it's very good for you.
But I prefer red meat and poultry any day.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep it's very good for you.
> But I prefer red meat and poultry any day.


Me too! I love red meat wayyyy too much to be healthy haha. But I try to even it out with chicken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Me too! I love red meat wayyyy too much to be healthy haha. But I try to even it out with chicken


Yep, exactly. 
Too yummy to not eat red meat sometimes, but try not to every day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Name a dinosaur beginning with B.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Room Denizens.
Night night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name a dinosaur beginning with B.


Brontosaurus


----------



## meech008

Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning for those waking up to read this.
The 14th of September is :
National Cream Filled Donuts Day
National Boss/ Employee Exchange Day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Brontosaurus


Yes.....and no.
Although Brontosaurus became fashionable and well known, after it's discovery and naming in 1879, it was later considered to be a junior synonym of Apatosaurus and it's species assigned to this genus in 1903 when the genus Brontosaurus ceased to exist, though it was still used by generations of schoolchildren and filmmakers.
However, this year,Portuguese and English paleontologists reestablished the genus and added two more species to it, in a rather brilliant but equally debatable paper. 
So, maybe Brontosaurus.
Brachiosaurus and Baronyx are two of many possible definite answers.
But you get the points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brontosaurus means " Thunder lizard" 
Barosaurus, Barapasaurus, Bagaceratops, Becklespinax or Bambiraptor are all possible, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How long can a chicken live without it's head ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And really, now.
Good night.
And
Good morning.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## johnandjade

right Monday, lets have you! 

good mornooning everyone, hope we are all well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long can a chicken live without it's head ?




it cant?


----------



## johnandjade

not much post today, just a few final demands for recycling however.... a big 'ol box of cream filled cakes and doughnuts!!! woo hoo


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Night Gillian


Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you and Lola are both well.

How's work? Hope that's fine too.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brontosaurus means " Thunder lizard"
> Barosaurus, Barapasaurus, Bagaceratops, Becklespinax or Bambiraptor are all possible, too.


Thunder lizard....best name ever


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long can a chicken live without it's head ?


I feel like it's a long time. I heard 18 month once

.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> It's a shame, dogs are sooo snuggly


Good afternoon, hope you are well.

I know what you mean. Everyone says: 'Dogs are adorable, cuddly, and above all *loyal*. But I just cannot help it.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I feel like it's a long time. I heard 18 month once
> 
> .



Hi Michelle hope you are fine.

18 months?! How? Or is this a joke?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Remove the s


Hi Lyn. CORRECT! Imagine a....teacher not being able to answer such a question.

(Joking, ok)?


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And good night Gillian


Good afternoon Ken. How are you today? Sincerely hope you are getting better.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> night mam


Good afternoon John, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian.
> Night, Oli.
> Sweet dreams.


Good afternoon Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> it cant?


A very bright answer!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 148332


Thank you, but....it's Monday today. Received the post a bit late! (Joking).


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And good night Gillian


Thank you Ken, and hope you are better.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long can a chicken live without it's head ?



I think I posted the link here before. 

http://www.miketheheadlesschicken.org/history


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like some fish, generally big ones.
> But little fiddly, bony ones; bleuchh!!!


Sir, don't forget fish is good for the  *BRAINS*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it cant?


Afternoon, John.
Oh, it sometimes can.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle hope you are fine.
> 
> 18 months?! How? Or is this a joke?


Hey Gillian! Very well. Hope you're good too! I'm not sure it's right but I know I've heard that before


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Oh, it sometimes can.


No 'afternoon' for me, Oli, Oli Kahn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not much post today, just a few final demands for recycling however.... a big 'ol box of cream filled cakes and doughnuts!!! woo hoo


Hurrrrahhhh!!!!! 
I'm recycling the jellyfish regularly.
Surely that counts for something.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hey Gillian! Very well. Hope you're good too! I'm not sure it's right but I know I've heard that before


Hello Michelle ma belle! We are fine, thanks.

I don't think I've hard it before; therefore I can't wait to hear the answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thunder lizard....best name ever


Yeah, great isn't it ?
There was also an aquatic scorpion called Brontoscorpio ,'thunder scorpion'. nearly a metre long.
I like Bambiraptor, a small, athletic, cute dinosaur bought and donated to a museum by the Disney Corporation.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon John, hope you are well.




afternoon! im not to bad, suffering from yesterday but hey ho. how are you and oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Oh, it sometimes can.


In that case, please explain HOW.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> afternoon! im not to bad, suffering from yesterday but hey ho. how are you and oli?


Wishes to get better SOON.

We are fine. 'No news is good news' as is said.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrahhhh!!!!!
> I'm recycling the jellyfish regularly.
> Surely that counts for something.




we'll need to get you some more thread!


----------



## Gillian M

Just wanted to say:


everyone at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes to get better SOON.
> 
> We are fine. 'No news is good news' as is said.




tis true . ach i'll live, only 4hrs left of the shift... i feel some skiving coming on hee hee hee


----------



## Gillian M

Talk to you later; am going to take a nap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I feel like it's a long time. I heard 18 month once
> 
> .


Yep, points.
But Mike The Headless Chicken lived for 18 months after decapitation.





He was born in 1945 in Fruita, Colarado, and when 6 months old, his head was chopped off but enough brain stem and jugular vein (and one ear) remained for him to stay alive for 18 months, fed with an eye dropper. 
" Mike The Headless Chciken,
A Legend of the West.
No farmer's axe could stop his heart,
Abeating in his breast." 
He finally choked to death in a motel room while on tour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.
Have I just missed you ?
See the chicken info above.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, points.
> But Mike The Headless Chicken lived for 18 months after decapitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was born in 1945 in Fruita, Colarado, and when 6 months old, his head was chopped off but enough brain stem and jugular vein (and one ear) remained for him to stay alive for 18 months, fed with an eye dropper.
> " Mike The Headless Chciken,
> A Legend of the West.
> No farmer's axe could stop his heart,
> Abeating in his breast."
> He finally choked to death in a motel room while on tour.


Wow! So he could have lived longer if he hadn't choked?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, points.
> But Mike The Headless Chicken lived for 18 months after decapitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was born in 1945 in Fruita, Colarado, and when 6 months old, his head was chopped off but enough brain stem and jugular vein (and one ear) remained for him to stay alive for 18 months, fed with an eye dropper.
> " Mike The Headless Chciken,
> A Legend of the West.
> No farmer's axe could stop his heart,
> Abeating in his breast."
> He finally choked to death in a motel room while on tour.



rockstar chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sir, don't forget fish is good for the  *BRAINS*.


I've got lots of fish swimming in my brain, I expect.
So, i should be okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we'll need to get you some more thread!


I use the strands dangling off the one-legged pirate's frayed trouser bottoms.
He's now in shorts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Wow! So he could have lived longer if he hadn't choked?


I guess so.
They actually did pretend he was still alive for another year, but finally admitted the truth.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I use the strands dangling off the one-legged pirate's frayed trouser bottoms.
> He's now in shorts.




could call him 'freddy'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, all.
Wishing the bestest day for all in and out of The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could call him 'freddy'


I'll ask him if he likes it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who discovered penicillin ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys.


Hello, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could call him 'freddy'


Afternoon, John.
Nearly done for the day, or have you bunked off?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Nearly done for the day, or have you bunked off?


 

still at work... goofing off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have eaten too many cream donuts.
I feel sicky.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have eaten too many cream donuts.
> I feel sicky.




coffee might help? i'll put kettle on


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have eaten too many cream donuts.
> I feel sicky.


You could have shared........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> coffee might help? i'll put kettle on


Ta.
Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You could have shared........


Still plenty left if you want some.
And other creamy cakey things, too.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name a dinosaur beginning with B.


Brian.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Austin.


Hey Adam! How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Brian.


There actually is a Barney.
Purple dinosaur kids show.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey Adam! How are you today?


i'm good, Austin, just going out to buy 3 potatoes.
(wifey's being greedy)
How are you ?


----------



## johnandjade

almost home time!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> almost home time!!


Hurrrraahh!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There actually is a Barney.
> Purple dinosaur kids show.



If that counts, then im going with Baby


----------



## johnandjade

FRREEEEEEDDDOOOOMMMM!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If that counts, then im going with Baby


Fair enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> FRREEEEEEDDDOOOOMMMM!!!!


YAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




feeling better boss?


----------



## johnandjade

what do you call a guy with a car on his head???


..jack!


----------



## johnandjade

so you think your car is dirty?? how about this, i've to get this thing back to showroom condition for sale


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> feeling better boss?


No.
I just went and bought wifey three potatoes, an onion, a carrot, a tomato, 4 packets of cigarettes, a litre of milk and a bottle of Coke. 
And Tidgy a prickly pear , a beetroot leaf, a carrot leaf and a lettuce leaf for a treat.
Knackered now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so you think your car is dirty?? how about this, i've to get this thing back to showroom condition for sale
> View attachment 148422


It seems to have an escape hatch in the floor, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It seems to have an escape hatch in the floor, too.




if only!


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> If that counts, then im going with Baby


Not the mama!


----------



## johnandjade

tarpaulin ! to line fidos box, think its big enough???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if only!


Or like the Ant Hill Mob in 'Wacky Races' where you can just put your feet through the bottom, pick up the car and run!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Not the mama!


Hi, Michelle! 
Well done on the chicken question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tarpaulin ! to line fidos box, think its big enough???
> View attachment 148425


There won't be any room for substrate, let alone poor Fido!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or like the Ant Hill Mob in 'Wacky Races' where you can just put your feet through the bottom, pick up the car and run!




the registration should read ACME ! that's what I've got waiting for me tomorrow:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the registration should read ACME ! that's what I've got waiting for me tomorrow:/


Acne ?
Oh, dear, eat more fruit and cut down on the chocolate.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Acne ?
> Oh, dear, eat more fruit and cut down on the chocolate.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> so you think your car is dirty?? how about this, i've to get this thing back to showroom condition for sale
> View attachment 148422



Is fire an option?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148429


I sense impending disaster for Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just ordered spuds new viv. 
Should come on Thursday.
Here are the measurements;
W3foot x d1.5 foot x h2foot

I am aware that it is not the largest, but it's all I can fit on the cabinet.
I will get him a bigger one as he grows. 

I guess well have to see if the enclosure all goes to plan


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just ordered spuds new viv.
> Should come on Thursday.
> Here are the measurements;
> W3foot x d1.5 foot x h2foot
> 
> I am aware that it is not the largest, but it's all I can fit on the cabinet.
> I will get him a bigger one as he grows.
> 
> I guess well have to see if the enclosure all goes to plan


Good luck with that.
Keep the Cold Dark Room informed of your progress.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that.
> Keep the Cold Dark Room informed of your progress.


Will do, can't wait for it to arrive!
Just having a bit of trouble deciding what bulbs to get. 

I also need to order a nice background and a hygrometer 

Oh... And bulbs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Will do, can't wait for it to arrive!
> Just having a bit of trouble deciding what bulbs to get.
> 
> I also need to order a nice background and a hygrometer
> 
> Oh... And bulbs!


But not coiled or compact ones !!!
But you know that.
And a digital hygrometer is better than analog.
but you probably know that, too.


----------



## spud's_mum

[ QUOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1196953, member: 55260"]But not coiled or compact ones !!!
But you know that.
And a digital hygrometer is better than analog.
but you probably know that, too.[/QUOTE] oh don't worry, I won't be getting a compact or coiled one ad

And I'm looking for a digital hygrometer


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> Have I just missed you ?
> See the chicken info above.


Hi BOSS,Wifey and Tidgy.

Saw the info. hahaha!

Took Oli for a nice 1.5 hour walk today, as we hadn't been able to move for almost ONE WEEK due to sandstorms. He really did enjoy it. How's Tidgy doing? Send her a kiss from Oli, please. And of course best regards to Wifey form me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> [ QUOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1196953, member: 55260"]But not coiled or compact ones !!!
> But you know that.
> And a digital hygrometer is better than analog.
> but you probably know that, too.


 oh don't worry, I won't be getting a compact or coiled one ad

And I'm looking for a digital hygrometer [/QUOTE]
'Course I worry.
You worry, i worry, all of us that love torts are always worrying.
Comes with the territory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi BOSS,Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Saw the info. hahaha!
> 
> Took Oli for a nice 1.5 hour walk today, as we hadn't been able to move for almost ONE WEEK due to sandstorms. He really did enjoy it. How's Tidgy doing? Send her a kiss from Oli, please. And of course best regards to Wifey form me.


Tidgy had a spot of runny botty today.
Poor, lamb, but she seems alright otherwise.
She's just gone to bed and sends Oli a kiss as she wends her way into her hide.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got lots of fish swimming in my brain, I expect.
> So, i should be okay.


Good evening Boss. I am sure you are - and not 'should be' ok.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy had a spot of runny botty today.
> Poor, lamb, but she seems alright otherwise.
> She's just gone to bed and sends Oli a kiss as she wends her way into her hide.


Hope Tidgy's better. Am I to inform the weirdoh of a boyfriend she has?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope Tidgy's better. Am I to inform the weirdoh of a boyfriend she has?


Told you, she only has one boyfriend and is completely loyal to him.
OLI, that is. (not Kahn).


----------



## johnandjade

jades fair enjoying the darts  have we thought what to use for a board in here? I just missed a 180 :/


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told you, she only has one boyfriend and is completely loyal to him.
> OLI, that is. (not Kahn).


Oh how sweet of her. To be loyal to a weirdoh?! I wouldn't be! I'd be loyal to someone like *OLI KAHN*  !


His eyes are saying a lot aren't they?Guess what.


----------



## spud's_mum

Almost forgot the pic of monty!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Almost forgot the pic of monty!
> View attachment 148484


Nice pic, but if you go on posting these pics; *nightmares *will begin here; and it's now almost midnight!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice pic, but if you go on posting these pics; *nightmares *will begin here; and it's now almost midnight!


My mum is scared of big dogs, and both my parent don't even really like dogs but me and my brothers begged until we got one.

Obviously we all love him to bits but they aren't dog people haha.
I think it's different with your own dog.

I couldn't imagine being scared of dogs...
I love all dogs, even the people in the park know me as I'm always having the dogs come running to me 
My neighbour has a big dog and when he stands up he puts his paws on my shoulders, he's a nutter!
He runs along the road is he see me and jumps up haha. I love dogs, sometimes I like them more then people haha


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> My mum is scared of big dogs, and both my parent don't even really like dogs but me and my brothers begged until we got one.
> 
> Obviously we all love him to bits but they aren't dog people haha.
> I think it's different with your own dog.
> 
> I couldn't imagine being scared of dogs...
> I love all dogs, even the people in the park know me as I'm always having the dogs come running to me
> My neighbour has a big dog and when he stands up he puts his paws on my shoulders, he's a nutter!
> He runs along the road is he see me and jumps up haha. I love dogs, sometimes I like them more then people haha


I have a friend here who has a......GERMAN Shepard. Whenever I visit her, I ask her to TIE him/LOCK him UP so that he just CANNOT reach me.It's that bad.


----------



## spud's_mum

Once my friend and I were coming back to my house from the shops when I saw a little dog Half way down my road. 

Being me, I approached him (making sure he wasn't scared from his body language) I recognised him and knew he didn't live on this road. I looks around and there was no owners around.
It was very cold and the dog was shivering. I picked him up and carried him home. He was nervous but a real cutie!

My mum was quite supposed when she opened the door to find me holding a dog! We grabbed montys lead and put it on him. (I knew where he lived as I saw him there a few days before) he didn't want to walk so I carried him. 

On the way, we found the other dog that lived with him. My brother carried that one.

When we got there, the woman hadn't even realised that they had escaped!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> I have a friend here who has a......GERMAN Shepard. Whenever I visit her, I ask her to TIE him/LOCK him UP so that he just CANNOT reach me.It's that bad.


My friend also has one, he's the most soppy thing you will ever see! She also has a lab. I love them and the German shepherd will just lie at your feet and follow you around


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy had a spot of runny botty today.
> Poor, lamb, but she seems alright otherwise.
> She's just gone to bed and sends Oli a kiss as she wends her way into her hide.


Big Boss, would you please be kind enough answer my PM asap?

Than kyou.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades fair enjoying the darts  have we thought what to use for a board in here? I just missed a 180 :/


No, not yet.
I've hidden a large pizza on the wall ledge though.
i'll fetch it down in a couple of days and see how hard it's got.
It's divided into slices and everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh how sweet of her. To be loyal to a weirdoh?! I wouldn't be! I'd be loyal to someone like *OLI KAHN*  !
> 
> View attachment 148473
> His eyes are saying a lot aren't they?Guess what.


" Has that tortoise just missed another penalty?". ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Almost forgot the pic of monty!
> View attachment 148484


yayyyyyyy!!!!!!
Give Gillian nightmares!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Big Boss, would you please be kind enough answer my PM asap?
> 
> Than kyou.


Done.
Was busy listening to wifey yapping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody but me on for 2 hours ?

It's Cold and Dark and lonely in here.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Adam! 
I haven't had a lot to say lately- been tired and grumpy. Tomorrow I'll be off bright and early for another week away at work, so I tend to get grumpy the evening before. But I always lurk and like while I'm away from home- the forum and the CDR really do help me feel less lonely!

BUT in one more month I'll be FREE!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam!
> I haven't had a lot to say lately- been tired and grumpy. Tomorrow I'll be off bright and early for another week away at work, so I tend to get grumpy the evening before. But I always lurk and like while I'm away from home- the forum and the CDR really do help me feel less lonely!
> 
> BUT in one more month I'll be FREE!!!


Thanks, Bea, didn't mean to use emotional blackmail to get you to post 
i was only joking.
Have a good week and at least you can see the light at the end of the tunnel now. 
I'm glad The Cold Dark Room gives you pleasure.
It's very fond of you too
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very, very quiet.
Night night Cold Dark Roomers wherever you may be.
Night Night Lonely Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning to those of you waking up to read this.
On September 15th have a :
Happy Cheese Toast Day.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy. I'm doing this one.
Happy National Double Cheeseburger day.
Yuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyy, also.
Happy Creme de Menthe Day.
It's also the International Day of Democracy.
And National Felt Hat Day .
Time to wear my Fez.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

While eating Cheese on toast and Cheeseburgers.
Happy days.
Goodnight all.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to those of you waking up to read this.
> On September 15th have a :
> Happy Cheese Toast Day.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy. I'm doing this one.
> Happy National Double Cheeseburger day.
> Yuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyy, also.
> Happy Creme de Menthe Day.
> It's also the International Day of Democracy.
> And National Felt Hat Day .
> Time to wear my Fez.


Creme de Menthe over a good vanilla ice cream is WONDERFUL!


----------



## johnandjade

heeeerrrreeess johnny!! was playing jade at darts last night, practice for when the pizza is stale enough to use for a board in here  

what does thomas the tank engine listen to on the wireless????

...the train station!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning.
That was one crappy weekend.
I hope the rest of the group had a better one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Creme de Menthe over a good vanilla ice cream is WONDERFUL!


Yuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyy!!!!!
Though ice cream hurteth my toothies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> That was one crappy weekend.
> I hope the rest of the group had a better one.


Sorry you had a bad weekend, Ed.
Hope you're week is better.
Mine was nice, though uninteresting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning Adam.
It was spent building a portion of garage door and partially wasted on working on my step daughters van.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Uninteresting would be good for a change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Adam.
> It was spent building a portion of garage door and partially wasted on working on my step daughters van.


I remember the garage door jigsaw, perhaps you got some of the pieces muddled up with bits of van?
Morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember the garage door jigsaw, perhaps you got some of the pieces muddled up with bits of van?
> Morning.


To save a couple hundred bucks, I decided to build a new door panel. Just the bottom panel is rotten. (There are five 9' by 22" panels)
The wood working is testing my limits, because I want the new panel to look exactly the same. The are designs and wood inserts, etc.
My step daughter said she needed an oil change and on closer inspection, she had very little oil, NO coolant in the reserve tank, a broken right side sliding door, a broken drivers side window track and two blown brake lights, just to get started. I traced the coolant leak to the rear heater core. (It has two A/C and two heaters.) And I wasted about five hours of yesterday working on it. During that time, she called her mother impatiently asking when it would be ready...............I suppose she was in a hurry to finish destroying the car.
I get more rest at work.
I'm beginning to FEAR retirement.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My smaller male RF tortoise has begun to mate with my four females in that pen. He's a slow starter and doesn't really hassle anyone, so it should be fine, however, I've got to get my incubator up and running.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> To save a couple hundred bucks, I decided to build a new door panel. Just the bottom panel is rotten. (There are five 9' by 22" panels)
> The wood working is testing my limits, because I want the new panel to look exactly the same. The are designs and wood inserts, etc.
> My step daughter said she needed an oil change and on closer inspection, she had very little oil, NO coolant in the reserve tank, a broken right side sliding door, a broken drivers side window track and two blown brake lights, just to get started. I traced the coolant leak to the rear heater core. (It has two A/C and two heaters.) And I wasted about five hours of yesterday working on it. During that time, she called her mother impatiently asking when it would be ready...............I suppose she was in a hurry to finish destroying the car.
> I get more rest at work.
> I'm beginning to FEAR retirement.



busy man! I think you're right you'd be better at work:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm having a difficult time looking at the positives.......


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> " Has that tortoise just missed another penalty?". ?


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course TIDGY. Hope you're all well, ad Tidgy is better.

It must have missed a penalty wit Oli Kahn as GK. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think my negativity cleared the room Gillian.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> To save a couple hundred bucks, I decided to build a new door panel. Just the bottom panel is rotten. (There are five 9' by 22" panels)
> The wood working is testing my limits, because I want the new panel to look exactly the same. The are designs and wood inserts, etc.
> My step daughter said she needed an oil change and on closer inspection, she had very little oil, NO coolant in the reserve tank, a broken right side sliding door, a broken drivers side window track and two blown brake lights, just to get started. I traced the coolant leak to the rear heater core. (It has two A/C and two heaters.) And I wasted about five hours of yesterday working on it. During that time, she called her mother impatiently asking when it would be ready...............I suppose she was in a hurry to finish destroying the car.
> I get more rest at work.
> I'm beginning to FEAR retirement.


Retirements great.
Get grumpy, pretend to be deaf and do what the hell you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course TIDGY. Hope you're all well, ad Tidgy is better.
> 
> It must have missed a penalty wit Oli Kahn as GK. Wouldn't you agree?


Tidgy seems okay so far, but hasn't pooped yet. 
Yep, I agree.
Afternoon, Gillian.
Hi, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think my negativity cleared the room Gillian.......


No, Ed, it's been quiet since yesterday evening.


----------



## johnandjade

wibble!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble!!


Hurrah!
Wibble!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!
> Wibble!




how be thee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how be thee?


I be good.
Off to Cop Shop in a mo to get a couple of stamps on some documents. 
Don't like to go to the New Town, but needs must.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I be good.
> Off to Cop Shop in a mo to get a couple of stamps on some documents.
> Don't like to go to the New Town, but needs must.




ruff area or just too much going on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ruff area or just too much going on?


Too modern.
The French built it during their occupation in the first half of the last century, next to the Old Medina and Jewish quarter.
It's got roads and offices and chain stores, supermarkets, bars and a new shopping centre.
Anywhereville and I hate it. No character, polluted and everyone in a rush and pretending to be Western.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too modern.
> The French built it during their occupation in the first half of the last century, next to the Old Medina and Jewish quarter.
> It's got roads and offices and chain stores, supermarkets, bars and a new shopping centre.
> Anywhereville and I hate it. No character, polluted and everyone in a rush and pretending to be Western.




I suppose its handy though, means you have the best of both worlds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I suppose its handy though, means you have the best of both worlds


I suppose so.
But wifey does most of the shopping in the New Town, I mostly stay here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I suppose so.
> But wifey does most of the shopping in the New Town, I mostly stay here.




best way


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For me it means alcohol, books in English,foreign cheese and the occasional Big Mac or Whopper.
Not much else.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> That was one crappy weekend.
> I hope the rest of the group had a better one.


Sorry you had a bad weekend- I hope things improve!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me it means alcohol, books in English,foreign cheese and the occasional Big Mac or Whopper.
> Not much else.




all good


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Sorry you had a bad weekend- I hope things improve!!!


Thanks.
It'll pass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you all later.
Off to new Town.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you all later.
> Off to new Town.


It'd be nice to have an "old town".
Every now and then, that is.


----------



## johnandjade

I would miss the convenience of shops etc, that being said... the area I live in was voted most deprived in Scotland before :/ 

ANYWHERE would be better than here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The area I was from in South Carolina was out in the middle of nowhere, but there were places 30-45 minutes away to buy things, etc.
No garbage pickup, mail delivery or city water.
It had it's charm.


----------



## johnandjade

as much as i'd like to move I think id miss the police sirens as a lullaby lol. I guess as i get older the desire to move is getting stronger... just like the force


----------



## johnandjade

talk of travel, this popped into my head... 




i love this chick! my ideal woman, apart from jade of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I would miss the convenience of shops etc, that being said... the area I live in was voted most deprived in Scotland before :/
> 
> ANYWHERE would be better than here


We have shops here in the medina, just sort of little convenience stores that sell everything like the old corner shops and then a market for meat, an area for veggies, another for fruit, others for jewellery, mobiles, furniture, carpets etc, 
All the essentials.
It's for things you don't need (but want, sometimes) that you have to go to the new city.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have shops here in the medina, just sort of little convenience stores that sell everything like the old corner shops and then a market for meat, an area for veggies, another for fruit, others for jewellery, mobiles, furniture, carpets etc,
> All the essentials.
> It's for things you don't need (but want, sometimes) that you have to go to the new city.




(tips hat) evening mr adam, how was the shopping?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have shops here in the medina, just sort of little convenience stores that sell everything like the old corner shops and then a market for meat, an area for veggies, another for fruit, others for jewellery, mobiles, furniture, carpets etc,
> All the essentials.
> It's for things you don't need (but want, sometimes) that you have to go to the new city.



Are the shops in the new city less haggle friendly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The area I was from in South Carolina was out in the middle of nowhere, but there were places 30-45 minutes away to buy things, etc.
> No garbage pickup, mail delivery or city water.
> It had it's charm.


It takes 5 minutes by taxi here, but you have to walk to the road first, which is another 5 to 10. 
Garbage collected every day (except Bank Holidays) by donkey, mail by a postman on a bike, tap water's good or you can go to fountains and pumps in the streets to get spring water, if you prefer. 
All good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> talk of travel, this popped into my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this chick! my ideal woman, apart from jade of course!


I like this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (tips hat) evening mr adam, how was the shopping?


Well, it was the police station first, they were friendly and helpful.
Then a double cheeseburger meal in Burger King (National Double Cheeseburger day, after all, had cheese on toast earlier for National Toasted Cheese Day). Shopping was just in "la cavé" for alcohol and the home.
Not as bad as I feared. 
Quite good, actually, though i'm tired now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Are the shops in the new city less haggle friendly?


Yeah, most of them are fixed price, though they are often good prices or everyone would go to the medina.
The supermarket can't undercut the local shops like they do in the West, so the prices are pretty much the same, they just have more variety and luxury items.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like this.




shes great, actually went to a show in hydro next to...... the ARMADILLO 

few sets on YouTube


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it was the police station first, they were friendly and helpful.
> Then a double cheeseburger meal in Burger King (National Double Cheeseburger day, after all, had cheese on toast earlier for National Toasted Cheese Day). Shopping was just in "la cavé" for alcohol and the home.
> Not as bad as I feared.
> Quite good, actually, though i'm tired now.




glad it wasn't too bad  the house I grew up in was actually above a shop.. and across from a pub and several fast food places, far too convenient! I think it makes me appreciate things less :/


----------



## johnandjade

the king of sofas!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> as much as i'd like to move I think id miss the police sirens as a lullaby lol. I guess as i get older the desire to move is getting stronger... just like the force


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 148636




what mobile network is luke skywalker with????


...yodafone !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (tips hat) evening mr adam, how was the shopping?


Oh, and I hope it was a felt hat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shes great, actually went to a show in hydro next to...... the ARMADILLO
> 
> few sets on YouTube


yeeaaayyy!!!! 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 148636


Afternoon, Del.
Long time no see.
How've you been?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and I hope it was a felt hat.




my pirate hat is felt i think  no cheeseburger though cheese on toast could happen!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my pirate hat is felt i think  no cheeseburger though cheese on toast could happen!


Yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!




the hat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the hat?


I tried eating fuzzy felt when i was small. 
It wasn't very nice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tried eating fuzzy felt when i was small.
> It wasn't very nice.




got stuck in the throat? . doing much tonight boss?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got stuck in the throat? . doing much tonight boss?


Too tired.
Some TV, maybe some reading.
Oh, and a coupla bottles of dry white.


----------



## spud's_mum

I slid along the floor to my friend at trampolining today. The trouble is, I didn't stop! I went passed her and ended up on the floor 

Oh, and here's monty chillin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I slid along the floor to my friend at trampolining today. The trouble is, I didn't stop! I went passed her and ended up on the floor
> 
> Oh, and here's monty chillin
> View attachment 148648


Hi, Spud's Mum, hi, Spud !!
Shouldn't your friend have caught you ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's Mum, hi, Spud !!
> Shouldn't your friend have caught you ?


Should have... 
Didn't though, in fact, she moved away! 

... I'll get her back haha


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> what mobile network is luke skywalker with????
> 
> 
> ...yodafone !


How does Yoda communicate with his mysterious people?

...yodaling!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Del.
> Long time no see.
> How've you been?


Hello good sir! Just great. How about you, wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too tired.
> Some TV, maybe some reading.
> Oh, and a coupla bottles of dry white.




why not, i had a few stella ciders tonight courtesy of the sales staff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Should have...
> Didn't though, in fact, she moved away!
> 
> ... I'll get her back haha


Bounce "accidentally" on her head ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello good sir! Just great. How about you, wifey and Tidgy?


All happy campers here, thanks.
Happy, Happy and Happy , we are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> why not, i had a few stella ciders tonight courtesy of the sales staff


Yeah, yummmy cider. 


Gibraltar and cider.!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, yummmy cider.
> View attachment 148655
> 
> Gibraltar and cider.!!!!!


way hey! no monkeys though?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bounce "accidentally" on her head ?


I already accidentally kicked her in the face. Honest, it was an accident


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I already accidentally kicked her in the face. Honest, it was an accident


We believe you.........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All happy campers here, thanks.
> Happy, Happy and Happy , we are.


Whoa there, city-village-folk ! ! I'm not really completely part of the “Happy, Happy and Happy " group. My oldest sister Thelma has been staying here helping me. Yesterday evening it was time for her, and she needed to head home. Close to the short side of an hour later, this here tough old boy was missin' her something terrible. I had no real idea how much mentally I'd come to depend on her. As a result, technically I'm not in that “happy" group and I'm very aware of the things I don't/can't remember because of my brain injury. And I'm just talking about a concussion here which if I was a real Dr. I would have thought completely out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Whoa there, city-village-folk ! ! I'm not really completely part of the “Happy, Happy and Happy " group. My oldest sister Thelma has been staying here helping me. Yesterday evening it was time for her, and she needed to head home. Close to the short side of an hour later, this here tough old boy was missin' her something terrible. I had no real idea how much mentally I'd come to depend on her. As a result, technically I'm not in that “happy" group and I'm very aware of the things I don't/can't remember because of my brain injury. And I'm just talking about a concussion here which if I was a real Dr. I would have thought completely out.


Hi, Ken, I miss my family, too for different reasons, but at least you have a sister who cares for you.
As, I say, step by step.
The mind is a very complex thing (yours in particular ) and it will take time for all those neurons to link back up, the axons to regroup and the synapses to fire properly again.
But it will come.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Whoa there, city-village-folk ! ! I'm not really completely part of the “Happy, Happy and Happy " group. My oldest sister Thelma has been staying here helping me. Yesterday evening it was time for her, and she needed to head home. Close to the short side of an hour later, this here tough old boy was missin' her something terrible. I had no real idea how much mentally I'd come to depend on her. As a result, technically I'm not in that “happy" group and I'm very aware of the things I don't/can't remember because of my brain injury. And I'm just talking about a concussion here which if I was a real Dr. I would have thought completely out.




hi ken. I can't imagine how tough it's been. it'll take time but things will get better, try to stay positive. thought and prayers from across the pond


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks you guys. Overall I'm a positive person, it takes plenty to get me down. That said, I've no truck and it would be pointless to have one at this point in time in that my driving privileges have been revoked for a year or until I can demonstrate that my seizures are controlled with pharmaceuticals. I'm used to driving when I want to and that's out the window and gone from something I can't even remember. 
On a side note, I believe I mentioned in chat that if any of you would like to view me photo album I've put together of the smashed truck and a few of me in the ICU PM me your email address and I'll invite you to join. Be advised though, yesterday I mentioned to a gal I invited that they maybe somewhat harsh. After the fact she said that they were indeed harsh and today I've yet to hear from a gal I usually email back and forth with each day.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks you guys. Overall I'm a positive person, it takes plenty to get me down. That said, I've no truck and it would be pointless to have one at this point in time in that my driving privileges have been revoked for a year or until I can demonstrate that my seizures are controlled with pharmaceuticals. I'm used to driving when I want to and that's out the window and gone from something I can't even remember.
> On a side note, I believe I mentioned in chat that if any of you would like to view me photo album I've put together of the smashed truck and a few of me in the ICU PM me your email address and I'll invite you to join. Be advised though, yesterday I mentioned to a gal I invited that they maybe somewhat harsh. After the fact she said that they were indeed harsh and today I've yet to hear from a gal I usually email back and forth with each day.




seen some of the pics , the one of your hat was harsh, picture paints a thousand words


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks you guys. Overall I'm a positive person, it takes plenty to get me down. That said, I've no truck and it would be pointless to have one at this point in time in that my driving privileges have been revoked for a year or until I can demonstrate that my seizures are controlled with pharmaceuticals. I'm used to driving when I want to and that's out the window and gone from something I can't even remember.
> On a side note, I believe I mentioned in chat that if any of you would like to view me photo album I've put together of the smashed truck and a few of me in the ICU PM me your email address and I'll invite you to join. Be advised though, yesterday I mentioned to a gal I invited that they maybe somewhat harsh. After the fact she said that they were indeed harsh and today I've yet to hear from a gal I usually email back and forth with each day.


PM to follow.
Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> The one of your hat was harsh, picture paints a thousand words


 I miss that Hat. And the place I bought it from, 3 yrs ago no longer carry Real Hats and acted like I was crazy for even asking. That Hat was something like a $72.00 usd Hat. That a lot for a straw Hat to me but it was priceless.


----------



## johnandjade

I'll need to sign off for the night, jades due back from playing darts at the pub so i'll need to see how she done (only her second practice meet) 

night guys, take care and keep on  


when is a door not a door???
when its ajar


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That a lot for a straw Hat to me but it was priceless.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 148662



thats the one  

hopefully you'll find a good replacement and make many more memories with it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'll need to sign off for the night, jades due back from playing darts at the pub so i'll need to see how she done (only her second practice meet)
> 
> night guys, take care and keep on
> 
> 
> when is a door not a door???
> when its ajar


That joke was in a Doctor Who episode in 1968.
It was old then.
Night night.
Hope Jade's in a good mood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 148662


Can't really give that photo a like.
It's very, very sad.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ken, I miss my family, too for different reasons, but at least you have a sister who cares for you.
> As, I say, step by step.
> The mind is a very complex thing (yours in particular ) and it will take time for all those neurons to link back up, the axons to regroup and the synapses to fire properly again.
> But it will come.


What he said!
(What did he say?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What he said!
> (What did he say?)


Crikey, Lyn!!!!!!
Starting to get worried about you.
Work tiring you out?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam,
Incredibly busy all of a sudden!
I haven't had time to catch up properly
hope you and the gang are all OK.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cowboy_Ken,
> hope you and Cowboy_Ken are all OK.


 I've missed you and your posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Incredibly busy all of a sudden!
> I haven't had time to catch up properly
> hope you and the gang are all OK.


A few of the others have gone AWOL as well.
It's been a bit quiet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've missed you and your posts.


Like we've missed you and yours.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've missed you and your posts.


Hi Ken,
Don't know how you did that but I was just looking back at your posts.
That photo is quite chilling!
I do hope you are feeling better and manage to get a new hat.
Have you tried online?

No we've not seen much of you lately and missed you too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A few of the others have gone AWOL as well.
> It's been a bit quiet.


Work really does stop you enjoying yourself doesn't it?
Although I've got a nice walk in the Brecon Beacons to look forward tomorrow.
Going to pour down but better than being stuck indoors!


----------



## Lyn W

There's been a great 75 year anniversary of Battle of Britain on tele tonight.
(ITV player)
Loads of Spitfires flying. Quite moving to see the old remaining pilots there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Work really does stop you enjoying yourself doesn't it?
> Although I've got a nice walk in the Brecon Beacons to look forward tomorrow.
> Going to pour down but better than being stuck indoors!


Oh, I remember the Brecon Beacons in the rain.
Ok if it's warm, pretty grim in the cold.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks you guys. Overall I'm a positive person, it takes plenty to get me down. That said, I've no truck and it would be pointless to have one at this point in time in that my driving privileges have been revoked for a year or until I can demonstrate that my seizures are controlled with pharmaceuticals. I'm used to driving when I want to and that's out the window and gone from something I can't even remember.
> On a side note, I believe I mentioned in chat that if any of you would like to view me photo album I've put together of the smashed truck and a few of me in the ICU PM me your email address and I'll invite you to join. Be advised though, yesterday I mentioned to a gal I invited that they maybe somewhat harsh. After the fact she said that they were indeed harsh and today I've yet to hear from a gal I usually email back and forth with each day.



If you can't drive a truck, a John Deere is a perfectly acceptable substitute.


----------



## jaizei

What question are we on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's been a great 75 year anniversary of Battle of Britain on tele tonight.
> (ITV player)
> Loads of Spitfires flying. Quite moving to see the old remaining pilots there.


Yeah, the biggest number of Spitfires, Hurricanes and Blenheims assembled since the end of the war.
And a few of the heroes still with us.
Wonderful.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> If you can't drive a truck, a John Deere is a perfectly acceptable substitute.


Whats a John Deere?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What question are we on?


Ummmmm........


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, the biggest number of Spitfires, Hurricanes and Blenheims assembled since the end of the war.
> And a few of the heroes still with us.
> Wonderful.


Did you manage to see it?
My nephew is in the RAF.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whats a John Deere?


A make of tractors. 
My ex farm girl girlfriend's favourite.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ummmmm........


If it's the penicillin one - I don't think it was just Fleming as thought - it was found by accident when he was looking for something else but think someone else realised its potential


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There's a John Deere in this photo from my job.
The green tractor.


----------



## Lyn W

It was a French student called Ernest Duchesne


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks guys. 
I just closed the Bertha thread. She is just great!
Thanks for all of the support!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you manage to see it?
> My nephew is in the RAF.


Yeah, it's all over the net. 
Proud, proud, proud.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's a John Deere in this photo from my job.
> The green tractor.


Hi Ed
Having second thoughts about retiring I see!
You'll love it when it's here.
I've been counting the days since I was about 25!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If it's the penicillin one - I don't think it was just Fleming as thought - it was found by accident when he was looking for something else but think someone else realised its potential


Oh, yeah, ta.
I'll give the answer in a bit. 
It's not Fleming, you're right.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I still have up to three years on my deferment.
I'll probably do the whole 3 years.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks guys.
> I just closed the Bertha thread. She is just great!
> Thanks for all of the support!


That really is wonderful to hear!
I haven't had chance to read up on her the last couple of days.
She is absolutely incredible.....as are you Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's a John Deere in this photo from my job.
> The green tractor.


Do green ones go faster ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do green ones go faster ?


Very nice looking tractor - not that I've looked at many!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks guys.
> I just closed the Bertha thread. She is just great!
> Thanks for all of the support!


Never been so happy to hear a thread has been shut down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do green ones go faster ?


Wrong shade of green.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very nice looking tractor - not that I've looked at many!


I know nothing about them.
Though I have driven a few in the country.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a bad photo. But the only one I had.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wrong shade of green.


Green is my favourite colour - all shades!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wrong shade of green.


Ah, of course, silly me.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.


Night Ed have a good evening and see you soon !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a bad photo. But the only one I had.


Night, Ed. 
Happy days.!!!!!!!!!!
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Green is my favourite colour - all shades!


A million shades of green in a forest canopy.
Unbeatable beauty.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A million shades of green in a forest canopy.
> Unbeatable beauty.


Think that's what it is - I love forests too, very relaxing places to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think that's what it is - I love forests too, very relaxing places to be.


Lived in the rain forest for a while.
Terrifying sometimes, bitten half to death, but the most beautiful place in the world.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lived in the rain forest for a while.
> Terrifying sometimes, bitten half to death, but the most beautiful place in the world.


There's a place in the Forest of Dean called Puzzle Wood which is beautiful to wander through,
full of lots of weird and wonderful trees and plants.
They use it to film things like Merlin and Atlantis and possibly even Dr Who - but not sure of that last one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, I know it, nice Carboniferous limestone there and they filmed two recent Doctor Who's there. 
Lovely place.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go to make my packed lunch for tomorrow and pack my rucksack.

So a quick, but very enjoyable, visit.
I'll try to get here earlier tomorrow.
Say hello to everyone for me
and enjoy the rest of the night, Adam.
hope some others pop in soon.
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go to make my packed lunch for tomorrow and pack my rucksack.
> 
> So a quick, but very enjoyable, visit.
> I'll try to get here earlier tomorrow.
> Say hello to everyone for me
> and enjoy the rest of the night, Adam.
> hope some others pop in soon.
> Night night.


Night, Lyn.
Glad you dropped in and see you tomorrow,hopefully.
Have fun in the Brecon Beacons.
'spect you'll be tired after.


----------



## Lyn W

Just a thought @Cowboy_Ken
Would you be allowed to drive a Quad bike or do you need a licence for those too?
Speak to you soon, take care.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Just a thought @Cowboy_Ken


 From my understanding it has to do with engine size. That said, my faded, rusty brain is pinging on a 50 cc size like the old scooters had. But I'm not 100% on that and typically quads and the like are not ok on roads shared with the regular passenger vehicles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PM to follow.
> Thanks.


Promises Promises from that Adam guy. Gotta watch him like a hawk people ! ! !


----------



## meech008

Hey ya'll!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Promises Promises from that Adam guy. Gotta watch him like a hawk people ! ! !


Okay, okay.
Patience , grasshopper. 
Done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey ya'll!


Good evening, Michelle.
And how are you this fine day ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Michelle.
> And how are you this fine day ?


I'm well  been super tired lately. I can't seem to ever wake up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm well  been super tired lately. I can't seem to ever wake up.


ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!
Pardon ?
Sorry, I was asleep.
Tiring day today.
Do you think it's the long journeys to work?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!
> Pardon ?
> Sorry, I was asleep.
> Tiring day today.
> Do you think it's the long journeys to work?


I don't think so. It's been going on for a couple months now. I wake up exhausted and it gets worse. I have a doctors appointment for it on Monday. Ben's been getting worried. Did you enjoy new town today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I don't think so. It's been going on for a couple months now. I wake up exhausted and it gets worse. I have a doctors appointment for it on Monday. Ben's been getting worried. Did you enjoy new town today?


As usual I agree with Ben, i'd be worried too.
Good luck with that on Monday, fingers crossed it's something easily diagnosed and sorted.
Yes, surprised myself by quite liking it, for a change. 
Tired me out though; I get breathless so easily.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As usual I agree with Ben, i'd be worried too.
> Good luck with that on Monday, fingers crossed it's something easily diagnosed and sorted.
> Yes, surprised myself by quite liking it, for a change.
> Tired me out though; I get breathless so easily.


Thank you  I bet you do have a hard time catching your breath. Do they give you supplemental oxygen?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you  I bet you do have a hard time catching your breath. Do they give you supplemental oxygen?


No, no, I'm okay as long as I take it easy and rest for a bit.
i still managed long walks and some light rock climbing for 3 hours in nearly 40° in Gibraltar, which pleased me a lot. 
I'm ok as long as I don't go too quickly or have to carry much, especially uphill.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, I'm okay as long as I take it easy and rest for a bit.
> i still managed long walks and some light rock climbing for 3 hours in nearly 40° in Gibraltar, which pleased me a lot.
> I'm ok as long as I don't go too quickly or have to carry much, especially uphill.


That's really good! I used to loveeee rock climbing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was a French student called Ernest Duchesne


You get the points.
Ernest was a Frenchman who watched a lot of Arab stable boys rubbing things into their thighs.
He noticed that what they rubbed, to get rid of saddle sores was the mold on the side of the saddle. 
The Bedouin of Arabia had been doing this for a thousand years and were then observed by Duchesne, who wrote a very lengthy letter about it, submitted it to The Pasteur Institute in France, who never even acknowledged the receipt of the letter.This was 1896, thirty two years before Alexander Fleming's rediscovery. 
He died aged 37 in 1912, completely uncelebrated and it was only in 1949, 5 years after Fleming received his Nobel prize that Duchesne was posthumously awarded with the discovery. Ironically his wife and then he, died of TB, and penicillin might have saved them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's really good! I used to loveeee rock climbing


Me too, and even more if there are fossils in the rocks to be had.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, and even more if there are fossils in the rocks to be had.


That would be fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which one is the odd one out and why ?
A) Arthur Conan Doyle - the creator of Sherlock Holmes etc.
B) Niels Bohr - Nobel Prize winning physicist
C) Dmitri Shostakovitch - Russian composer.
D) Albert Camus - Nobel Prize winning novelist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, and even more if there are fossils in the rocks to be had.


It is.
Hopefully doing a bit of caving in the Phosphate deposits for fossils next month! 
Hurrah !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righty ho Cold Dark Room.
I'm off to bed.
See you all in the morning.
Night night Cold Dark Roomers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Michelle and anyone else still about. 
Thanks for your company, Meech.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And as you awaken in the morn's fair light remember :
Happy National Play-doh Day !!!!!!!!
And in the UK it's National Teaching Assistant's Day.
So thank you to them.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righty ho Cold Dark Room.
> I'm off to bed.
> See you all in the morning.
> Night night Cold Dark Roomers.


Good night


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which one is the odd one out and why ?
> A) Arthur Conan Doyle - the creator of Sherlock Holmes etc.
> B) Niels Bohr - Nobel Prize winning physicist
> C) Dmitri Shostakovitch - Russian composer.
> D) Albert Camus - Nobel Prize winning novelist.


??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good night


Oh, i'm sorry!
Just going to bed, I've just missed you !!!
Drat! 
Sorry, Must sleep, i'm exhausted.
Next time, i hope!


----------



## johnandjade

music plays... its a new dawn, its a new day, its a new life for meeeee...
and I'm feeeelliiinnngggg gooooddd!!

well it's Wednesday again and i've woke up on the right side of the armadillo, feeling on top of the world

hope you all are well this mornooning roomies


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. The power was out at home this morning. It's been raining.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning all at CDR. Hope you and your torts are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. The power was out at home this morning. It's been raining.


Good morning Ed. Raining back there? Here it is still nice and hot, with temp to reach 33 deg C today.

Sorry that power was out. Is it back? It happens here often during Winter, so I bought a torch for such 'emergencies.'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ed. Raining back there? Here it is still nice and hot, with temp to reach 33 deg C today.
> 
> Sorry that power was out. Is it back? It happens here often during Winter, so I bought a torch for such 'emergencies.'


It's still plenty hot here, too.
I think a tree branch might have taken down a powerline last night in the storm. They generally get it back up in a few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music plays... its a new dawn, its a new day, its a new life for meeeee...
> and I'm feeeelliiinnngggg gooooddd!!
> 
> well it's Wednesday again and i've woke up on the right side of the armadillo, feeling on top of the world
> 
> hope you all are well this mornooning roomies


Glad to hear you even more positive than usual.
Got a lesson now if he comes.
So will see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. The power was out at home this morning. It's been raining.


Morning, Ed.
What be rain ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Adam. The raining season is all but over. It will soon be months of sunshine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning all at CDR. Hope you and your torts are all well.


Morning, Gillian.
Morning, Oli.
All good here.
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Adam. The raining season is all but over. It will soon be months of sunshine.


Ours should arrive in about a month. 
Much needed, all the grass and vegetation is burnt to a crisp.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ours should arrive in about a month.
> Much needed, all the grass and vegetation is burnt to a crisp.


The end of November marks the end of "Hurricane" season and the beginning of the cooler/better weather.
You know when it arrives because every third car has Canadian plates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The end of November marks the end of "Hurricane" season and the beginning of the cooler/better weather.
> You know when it arrives because every third car has Canadian plates!


So you get the best weather for your Thanksgiving and Christmas ?
That's pretty good.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to hear you even more positive than usual.
> Got a lesson now if he comes.
> So will see you later.




the meds must be working! was listening to caro emerald on way to work, always puts me in a good mood


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the meds must be working! was listening to caro emerald on way to work, always puts me in a good mood


Student not come or phoned.
Very rude, some of these people.


----------



## meech008

Well that's the last time I let that person borrow my car! Thank heavens it didn't rain last night or my car would be soaked!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well that's the last time I let that person borrow my car! Thank heavens it didn't rain last night or my car would be soaked!


What left the window open ?
Could have been stolen, not just soaked.
Some people just don't think properly.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What left the window open ?
> Could have been stolen, not just soaked.
> Some people just don't think properly.


I've never left the windows down on my own car leg alone somebody who was nice enough to let me borrow theirs. Oh well, alls well that ends well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've never left the windows down on my own car leg alone somebody who was nice enough to let me borrow theirs. Oh well, alls well that ends well


No harm done, I suppose.
Naughty, though.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student not come or phoned.
> Very rude, some of these people.



rude indeed but a sneeky afternoon free, bonus


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No harm done, I suppose.
> Naughty, though.


Very! Sorry to hear about your student not showing up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> rude indeed but a sneeky afternoon free, bonus


Nope; it means I have to do wifey's student at 1 instead. 
At least I get the 4 O'clock off instead 
Then got to go to a suburb at 7 to visit a family who've been helpful in the past and want me to teach 4 of their horrible kids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Very! Sorry to hear about your student not showing up!



Never mind, he still pays for it.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope; it means I have to do wifey's student at 1 instead.
> At least I get the 4 O'clock off instead
> Then got to go to a suburb at 7 to visit a family who've been helpful in the past and want me to teach 4 of their horrible kids.


4 kids is a lot, especially if they're horrible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> 4 kids is a lot, especially if they're horrible!


Too many, I will try to wriggle out of it, but i'm very bad at saying no.
i'm supposed to be retired!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too many, I will try to wriggle out of it, but i'm very bad at saying no.
> i'm supposed to be retired!


Want me to say no for you? I got your back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Want me to say no for you? I got your back



Thanks.
How's your Darija Arabic ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> How's your Darija Arabic ?


Pretty poor but I think I can wing it


----------



## stojanovski92113

I've been having a difficult time on the forum. Anytime I come on to look, it keeps


Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning all at CDR. Hope you and your torts are all well.


same to you Gillian


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> I've been having a difficult time on the forum. Anytime I come on to look, it keeps
> 
> same to you Gillian


Oops. I keep screwing up. I was trying to write that I keep getting kicked off the forum and it takes me to my apps store on my phone. It's really annoying!!!


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time... mince and tatties


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pretty poor but I think I can wing it


Okay, we'll give it a shot! 
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oops. I keep screwing up. I was trying to write that I keep getting kicked off the forum and it takes me to my apps store on my phone. It's really annoying!!!


I get a similar thing where it keeps telling me to update windows and then won't let me do so.
It does it every hour or so.
Very irritating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lunch time... mince and tatties


Yuuuummmyyyyyy.!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

customers car..... TORTOISE!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> customers car..... TORTOISE!!!!!
> View attachment 148696


Points!!
(for the customer).


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> customers car..... TORTOISE!!!!!
> View attachment 148696




arrrhhh, try again....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> arrrhhh, try again....
> View attachment 148697


? 
It worked the first time.
No more points!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get a similar thing where it keeps telling me to update windows and then won't let me do so.
> It does it every hour or so.
> Very irritating.


Every now and then it does it repeatedly and I can't even look on the forum and other times I have no issues??!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Every now and then it does it repeatedly and I can't even look on the forum and other times I have no issues??!!


No such thing as user friendly.


----------



## stojanovski92113

How are you doing on this fine Humpday Adam?


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> How are you doing on this fine Humpday Adam?


And of course everyone else??


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No such thing as user friendly.



Just replace the user.


----------



## jaizei

Sorry @Tidgy's Dad, kinda mandatory. In my defense, I didn't even know it was Wednesday until _someone_ pointed it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> How are you doing on this fine Humpday Adam?


Student didn't show or call this morning, the second one is now forty five minutes late and unlikely to show now, also hasn't called and there is a great likelihood that my 4 O'clock won't bother either, not the 7 O'clock who i've got to go to the house of to discuss doing lessons I don't want to do.
Getting increasingly annoyed.
rraaarrr!
How are you, Shannon?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Sorry @Tidgy's Dad, kinda mandatory. In my defense, I didn't even know it was Wednesday until _someone_ pointed it out.


Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Minus points!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just replace the user.


Not really an option..............


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student didn't show or call this morning, the second one is now forty five minutes late and unlikely to show now, also hasn't called and there is a great likelihood that my 4 O'clock won't bother either, not the 7 O'clock who i've got to go to the house of to discuss doing lessons I don't want to do.
> Getting increasingly annoyed.
> rraaarrr!
> How are you, Shannon?


Oh geese!! People suck sometimes!!! I'm sorry...I hate waiting around for others. I'm always on time, I'm really punctual


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student didn't show or call this morning, the second one is now forty five minutes late and unlikely to show now, also hasn't called and there is a great likelihood that my 4 O'clock won't bother either, not the 7 O'clock who i've got to go to the house of to discuss doing lessons I don't want to do.
> Getting increasingly annoyed.
> rraaarrr!
> How are you, Shannon?


Adam, I hope the rest of your day works out. I'm off to work. Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh geese!! People suck sometimes!!! I'm sorry...I hate waiting around for others. I'm always on time, I'm really punctual


To be fair it's the culture here, manners don't include keeping people informed or being on time or turning up at all.
It's me who's out of step, but I just can't get used to it. 
Meanwhile, wifey was with our Korean friend who has just bled all over an antique cushion.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thoughtless people aren' just an American thing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Adam, I hope the rest of your day works out. I'm off to work. Take care


Thanks.
You, too.
Have a good day, hope it goes quickly and smoothly!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Adam. The raining season is all but over. It will soon be months of sunshine.


Ahhhh!!! FLORIDA!!! 
My 3 sisters and I were all born in Orlando. My grandfather lived in Winter Park, and back in the late 50s and early 60s we would go to his house to see the lights of the engine rockets at the early Cape Canaveral launches! He lived on a lake, so the lights were reflected in the lake as well. REALLY cool at night! When I was a kid, I wanted to be a woman astronaut because of that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I live too far away from the Cape to see any of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thoughtless people aren' just an American thing?


Ha de ha.
No, everywhere has a certain number, but Morocco it's madness, almost everyone is totally self-obsessed and doesn't care about anything unless they can actually see it in front of them.
They're incredibly kind, generous and welcoming when you're with them, but, out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ahhhh!!! FLORIDA!!!
> My 3 sisters and I were all born in Orlando. My grandfather lived in Winter Park, and back in the late 50s and early 60s we could see the lights of the engine rockets at the early Cape Canaveral launches! When I was a kid, I wanted to be a woman astronaut because of that!


Still time, Bea, Keep your dreams alive !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know any Moroccans. I do have a good friend who is from Algeria. 
He is odd, but not more than I am.....


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still time, Bea, Keep your dreams alive !


In junior high school I did an essay on the astronaut training and promptly changed my mind!!!! Much too dangerous, and I HATE being stuck in a confined space. 
I'm MUCH happier on terra firma!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know any Moroccans. I do have a good friend who is from Algeria.
> He is odd, but not more than I am.....


Quite right.
I am certainly not claiming to be normal and that it's everyone else who is peculiar!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be fair it's the culture here, manners don't include keeping people informed or being on time or turning up at all.
> It's me who's out of step, but I just can't get used to it.
> Meanwhile, wifey was with our Korean friend who has just bled all over an antique cushion.




oh dear :/ hope its not too bad! (both the injured party and the cushion)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh dear :/ hope its not too bad! (both the injured party and the cushion)


It'll be fine, ta. 
The women will deal with it.
Right, 20 minutes til the next one doesn't show up!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll be fine, ta.
> The women will deal with it.
> Right, 20 minutes til the next one doesn't show up!




if they don't you should have some cheese


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be fair it's the culture here, manners don't include keeping people informed or being on time or turning up at all.
> It's me who's out of step, but I just can't get used to it.
> Meanwhile, wifey was with our Korean friend who has just bled all over an antique cushion.


Your cushion?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if they don't you should have some cheese


Yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!
Good plan!
That'll cheer me up!
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Your cushion?!


Yep.
She was sitting on it. 
Ahem.


----------



## johnandjade

nearly home time wooohooo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nearly home time wooohooo


Hurrraahhhhh!!!!!!!! 
The third one hasn't turned up either, what a waste of a day.
Time for some cheese and wine! 
Let's see if the family pick me up for this evenings meeting at 7.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> She was sitting on it.
> Ahem.


Oh gross!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh gross!


Yup.
She went home embarrassed.
But it's the third time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrraahhhhh!!!!!!!!
> The third one hasn't turned up either, what a waste of a day.
> Time for some cheese and wine!
> Let's see if the family pick me up for this evenings meeting at 7.




frustrating i'll bet, and the one you don't want will show :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> frustrating i'll bet, and the one you don't want will show :/


Oh, yes!
'Aint that just the way of it ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes!
> 'Aint that just the way of it ?




not half!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> She went home embarrassed.
> But it's the third time!


That is really gross! I'd be mad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> That is really gross! I'd be mad.


I would be, too at this point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That is really gross! I'd be mad.





ZEROPILOT said:


> I would be, too at this point.


She's a very nice young lady, polite, intelligent and kind.
She took me out for lunch on my birthday last year and often buys us little gifts.
However, wifey was a bit cross, i think.
Perhaps the culture for such things in Korea is different ?
The cushion's saved, so no harm done.


----------



## johnandjade

agreed, these things happen but after the 2nd time?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> agreed, these things happen but after the 2nd time?!


Yes it happens.....Monthly.........and at about the same time............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> agreed, these things happen but after the 2nd time?!





ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes it happens.....Monthly.........and at about the same time............


I know, I know.
I think i'll have another glass of Chablis and change the subject.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, I know.
> I think i'll have another glass of Chablis and change the subject.


Red wine?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Red wine?


No!
Good quality dry white.


----------



## johnandjade

guy goes into a bank with some pva glue and a mask on, shouts, NOBODY MOVE ITS A STICK UP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guy goes into a bank with some pva glue and a mask on, shouts, NOBODY MOVE ITS A STICK UP!


That's better.


----------



## johnandjade

no one behind the wheel, this van has a screwdriver


----------



## johnandjade

whats a pilots favourite kind of potato chips??? 

...plain!!


----------



## johnandjade

back up to me mammies tonight, their getting a new boiler fitted so i need to move things about. then hopefully some more work on fidos house


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back up to me mammies tonight, their getting a new boiler fitted so i need to move things about. then hopefully some more work on fidos house


Should be more fun than mine's likely to be.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be more fun than mine's likely to be.




you might get lucky, fingers crossed for you boss! fidos backdrop paper has arrived  , think its just the CHE we need now. made a decision on glass, going for 6.4mm laminated ...just in case!


----------



## spud's_mum

It came 


Not put together properly yet.
Hoping to get him in it tomorrow


----------



## spud's_mum

It's quite big, I fit in it!

... Totally normal thing to do, climb in to your tortoises future enclosure just put of interest to see if I can fit haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you might get lucky, fingers crossed for you boss! fidos backdrop paper has arrived  , think its just the CHE we need now. made a decision on glass, going for 6.4mm laminated ...just in case!


So what's on the backdrop paper?
Or must we wait a bit ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's quite big, I fit in it!
> 
> ... Totally normal thing to do, climb in to your tortoises future enclosure just put of interest to see if I can fit haha


yep, John did it the other day.
Congrats, Spud is going to be so happy after an initial settling in period.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what's on the backdrop paper?
> Or must we wait a bit ?




working on table base just now, will post up some pics in a while


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel.
And a very happy wibble to you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now my 7 O'clock phone call to meet my lift on the nearest road hasn't come.
They may be operating on medina time which means 7pm is in 15 minutes time, but they know i don't do that.
Complete waste of a day.
I only do this stuff to help out when asked, I have no need or particular desire to do so.
Ignorant people.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now my 7 O'clock phone call to meet my lift on the nearest road hasn't come.
> They may be operating on medina time which means 7pm is in 15 minutes time, but they know i don't do that.
> Complete waste of a day.
> I only do this stuff to help out when asked, I have no need or particular desire to do so.
> Ignorant people.




 i'd cancel on them at last minute next time, but i can be nasty that way. just having a wee beer then leaving mums, 2kitchen units carfull dismantled (I usually use a hammer)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd cancel on them at last minute next time, but i can be nasty that way. just having a wee beer then leaving mums, 2kitchen units carfull dismantled (I usually use a hammer)


i'm very good at dismantling things carefully.
Then I can't put them back together!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now my 7 O'clock phone call to meet my lift on the nearest road hasn't come.
> They may be operating on medina time which means 7pm is in 15 minutes time, but they know i don't do that.
> Complete waste of a day.
> I only do this stuff to help out when asked, I have no need or particular desire to do so.
> Ignorant people.


So sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry.


It's a part of life here, but I never can get used to it.
But 4 times in one day plus the cushion is a bit much.
Gonna get a bit tiddly now.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oops. I keep screwing up. I was trying to write that I keep getting kicked off the forum and it takes me to my apps store on my phone. It's really annoying!!!


Hmmmmmmm!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a part of life here, but I never can get used to it.
> But 4 times in one day plus the cushion is a bit much.
> Gonna get a bit tiddly now.




indeed sir, that I think you definitely deserve today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed sir, that I think you definitely deserve today!


I deserve today ?
What have I done?
Poor Adam.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I deserve today ?
> What have I done?
> Poor Adam.


You've had a rough day!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I deserve today ?
> What have I done?
> Poor Adam.




ahh, technology! ( phone has silly suggested typing ) 


a well deserved drink i mean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You've had a rough day!


Yeah, but at least i'm at home, able to play on here, safe and well and having a slurp.
I'm a bit annoyed, but so lucky that I don't have to do what most people have to in their working lives.
I'm Jolly fortunate, really, but still moan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh, technology! ( phone has silly suggested typing )
> 
> 
> a well deserved drink i mean


I know, just kidding


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, just kidding




i think you should have 10 points for every hour you have been let down today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think you should have 10 points for every hour you have been let down today!


No, no, no.
I'm quite happy now!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no.
> I'm quite happy now!




yey  .... CATCH!!! (throws a sewen together jellyfish)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yey  .... CATCH!!! (throws a sewen together jellyfish)


Ow!
That stings.
i"ll put it back in the jellyfish tank.
They're retired now.
Throws one of the fresh new jellyfish back in the direction the last one came from.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!
> That stings.
> i"ll put it back in the jellyfish tank.
> They're retired now.
> Throws one of the fresh new jellyfish back in the direction the last one came from.




ahh, fresh frisbees  that looks pretty.... WHACK! 

(now wearing jellyfish like a balaclava)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh, fresh frisbees  that looks pretty.... WHACK!
> 
> (now wearing jellyfish like a balaclava)


ha de ha ha.
Falls over backwards into jellyfish tank.
SPLASH!!!!
OW! Ow! OW!OW! OWOWOWOW!!!!
Ow!
Ouch.


----------



## johnandjade

fidos wallpaper, the bottom one in pic. was planning on plexi to cover and hold in place/preserve?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha ha.
> Falls over backwards into jellyfish tank.
> SPLASH!!!!
> OW! Ow! OW!OW! OWOWOWOW!!!!
> Ow!
> Ouch.





MAN DOWN!! MEDIC!!!! 

...hope there are still supplies in the first aid kit, spuds mum may have used all the plasters!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148828
> 
> 
> fidos wallpaper, the bottom one in pic. was planning on plexi to cover and hold in place/preserve?


Drip! 
Rubs water out of eyes.
Yep, should work.
Drip!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> MAN DOWN!! MEDIC!!!!
> 
> ...hope there are still supplies in the first aid kit, spuds mum may have used all the plasters!


It' okay, i'm drunk enough not to notice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drip!
> Rubs water out of eyes.
> Yep, should work.
> Drip!





what gets wetter as it dries?? 

...a towel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what gets wetter as it dries??
> 
> ...a towel!


Don't have any towels, i'm using loo paper.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It' okay, i'm drunk enough not to notice.




we could improvise... im sure i've heard of people using ants like stitches? letting them bite the wound shut then snapping off the bodies?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 148828
> 
> 
> fidos wallpaper, the bottom one in pic. was planning on plexi to cover and hold in place/preserve?


He's been transported to a tropical rainforest! That's looks great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we could improvise... im sure i've heard of people using ants like stitches? letting them bite the wound shut then snapping off the bodies?


Yep, they do that in Thailand and other places in that area, I've seen it.
But I just need a towel and ants are no good for that!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't have any towels, i'm using loo paper.


http://encyclopedia.toiletpaperworld.com/toilet-paper-history/complete-historical-timeline


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't have any towels, i'm using loo paper.




i was talking about (excuse spelling) beeedaays with a mate once, I said I couldn't understand the concept.... you wash (i get that) then dry off with a towel.....


'john you're ment to drip dry!



i just feel sorry for whoever went in after me to wash their face!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> He's been transported to a tropical rainforest! That's looks great.




thank you! I hope it turns out as well as i plan, had to put it off as i've not been fit 



adding legs to the table it'll sit on... and plan on adding shelves in there and doors on front


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as you awaken in the morn's fair light remember :
> 
> And in the UK it's National Teaching Assistant's Day.
> So thank you to them.


Never heard of that before - if I'd known I would have bought my 2 a cake!
Maybe tomorrow.....
Hi everyone hope you are all well.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> music plays... its a new dawn, its a new day, its a new life for meeeee...
> and I'm feeeelliiinnngggg gooooddd!!
> 
> well it's Wednesday again and i've woke up on the right side of the armadillo, feeling on top of the world
> 
> hope you all are well this mornooning roomies


Are you sure you didn't wake up on the right side of the world, feeling on top of an armadillo, John?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Adam. The raining season is all but over. It will soon be months of sunshine.



Every season is rainy season here


----------



## meech008

Lyn! I missed you!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure you didn't wake up on the right side of the world, feeling on top of an armadillo, John?




ah miss womblyn!!! hope you are well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://encyclopedia.toiletpaperworld.com/toilet-paper-history/complete-historical-timeline


How very interesting!
Points!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> How's your Darija Arabic ?


Getting better with the new ointment thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Never heard of that before - if I'd known I would have bought my 2 a cake!
> Maybe tomorrow.....
> Hi everyone hope you are all well.


Hello, Lyn!
Though only because i'm on my third bottle of Chablis.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be fair it's the culture here, manners don't include keeping people informed or being on time or turning up at all.
> It's me who's out of step, but I just can't get used to it.
> Meanwhile, wifey was with our Korean friend who has just bled all over an antique cushion.


Bad lesson?
I think Wifey needs to be more patient,
That would be a sackable offense in UK schools.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> guy goes into a bank with some pva glue and a mask on, shouts, NOBODY MOVE ITS A STICK UP!


My sister once went into a bank and left a bra she had just bought there.
I thought this was very funny and did ask her at the time if she walked in with it and said 'This is a hold up!
(She was too embarrassed to go back for it herself so sent our older and larger sister in for it).


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we could improvise... im sure i've heard of people using ants like stitches? letting them bite the wound shut then snapping off the bodies?


Then they have a course of antibiotics


----------



## spud's_mum

Think I might order this background for spuds place not sure yet though


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Lyn! I missed you!!!


Hi Meech - thanks, missed being here with you all too.
Been a bit busy this week, hope you are feeling a bit better and not so tired now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bad lesson?
> I think Wifey needs to be more patient,
> That would be a sackable offense in UK schools.


She's pretty good.
Only ever maimed a couple of them.
Surely acceptable ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ah miss womblyn!!! hope you are well


Great thanks John,
Excellent day walking in the Brecon Beacons - the kids were fab and we had a rare dry day
Couldn't ask for more!

Well I could but that would be greedy of me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Yes, haddock be ok ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's pretty good.
> Only ever maimed a couple of them.
> Surely acceptable ?


I wish!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn!
> Though only because i'm on my third bottle of Chablis.


Hi Adam, stop wine ing about your bad day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Think I might order this background for spuds place not sure yet though
> View attachment 148832


That's the same one Johns got !
A good choice for you both.
Spud and Fido can share the same landscape without fighting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wish!!!


No ?
Darned political correctness and Nanny State government! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, stop wine ing about your bad day!


It's not im port ant.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not im port ant.


Thanks for claretfining that.
Hope the wine is helping make everything look Rosé


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm always doing that for the students.
I claretfy things to themerlot.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm always doing that for the students.
> I claretfy things to themerlot.


Hope you don't get too Bord eauxver that and use Brut force


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you don't get too Bord eauxver that and use Brut force


I keep records of it all in my filing cabernet.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I keep records of it all in my filing cabernet.


Must be hard work! If you keep that up you'll be a chateau of your former self.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech - thanks, missed being here with you all too.
> Been a bit busy this week, hope you are feeling a bit better and not so tired now.


How have you been? Busy I know. Meh, I'm still tired but pushing through. Hopefully the doc on Monday will have an idea on what's going on and how to fix it


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> How have you been? Busy I know. Meh, I'm still tired but pushing through. Hopefully the doc on Monday will have an idea on what's going on and how to fix it


Blood tests will reveal all I'm sure.
I'm good thanks ,there just doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day for me at the moment, but it will ease off soon.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Blood tests will reveal all I'm sure.
> I'm good thanks ,there just doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day for me at the moment, but it will ease off soon.



I usually just sleep less.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I usually just sleep less.


Only getting 5 hours a night at moment, any less and don't think it would be safe to let me loose in a classroom!
Someone would have to pay!!


----------



## Lyn W

Talking of sleep - I have to go and a few things before I hit the hay so better get cracking!
So Bye to those already here and Hi to those of you I've missed again.
Enjoy the rest of your day
I will see you all tomorrow
Night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must be hard work! If you keep that up you'll be a chateau of your former self.


I've always mulled things over carefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How have you been? Busy I know. Meh, I'm still tired but pushing through. Hopefully the doc on Monday will have an idea on what's going on and how to fix it


Hope so.
Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Talking of sleep - I have to go and a few things before I hit the hay so better get cracking!
> So Bye to those already here and Hi to those of you I've missed again.
> Enjoy the rest of your day
> I will see you all tomorrow
> Night night


Night, Lyn.
Sleep well and good luck with everything tomorrow.
Soon be the weekend.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Lyn.
> Sleep well and good luck with everything tomorrow.
> Soon be the weekend.


Yayyyy to the weekend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yayyyy to the weekend!


Yaaayyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Rutibegga

Back from a long weekend trip to Santa Fe NM. Beautiful area; I fall in love with the American Southwest every time I see it. It's seeming like eventually, we'll make our way West, though more likely to the Denver area rather than NM.

Anyhow, I'm home, my cats and dogs are happy to see me. Troggy is a bit less enthusiastic, though he got some time outside and some delicious Mazuri and weeds, both of which made him happy. Also, I saw him trying to dig himself in for the night in a part of his enclosure where the substrate isn't deep enough, so I covered him in moss. He hasn't moved since, so I guess that pleased him. (It made me nerdily happy--I tucked him in for the night!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Back from a long weekend trip to Santa Fe NM. Beautiful area; I fall in love with the American Southwest every time I see it. It's seeming like eventually, we'll make our way West, though more likely to the Denver area rather than NM.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm home, my cats and dogs are happy to see me. Troggy is a bit less enthusiastic, though he got some time outside and some delicious Mazuri and weeds, both of which made him happy. Also, I saw him trying to dig himself in for the night in a part of his enclosure where the substrate isn't deep enough, so I covered him in moss. He hasn't moved since, so I guess that pleased him. (It made me nerdily happy--I tucked him in for the night!)


Hello!
Welcome back to The Cold Dark Room.
Would love to visit the American West some day.
I will. 
isn't it super how we get so happy when our little torts are happy ?


----------



## Rutibegga

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> Welcome back to The Cold Dark Room.
> Would love to visit the American West some day.
> I will.
> isn't it super how we get so happy when our little torts are happy ?



You know, I am a cat person. I have two dogs, and I love them, but when I go away, it's always my cats I miss most. This trip, I missed my cats AND my tortoise the most. (Sorry, dogs. I missed you too, but just not as much.)

I'm glad my dogs can't read. This would break their stupid, loyal hearts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> You know, I am a cat person. I have two dogs, and I love them, but when I go away, it's always my cats I miss most. This trip, I missed my cats AND my tortoise the most. (Sorry, dogs. I missed you too, but just not as much.)
> 
> I'm glad my dogs can't read. This would break their stupid, loyal hearts.


I'm more of a cat person, too.
But not really possible to have them safely in Morocco.


----------



## Rutibegga

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm more of a cat person, too.
> But not really possible to have them safely in Morocco.



Why is that? I'm just curious. In Philadelphia, it's definitely not safe for cats to be outside (unless they're enclosed in a secure yard) but they're probably as popular as dogs as pets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> Why is that? I'm just curious. In Philadelphia, it's definitely not safe for cats to be outside (unless they're enclosed in a secure yard) but they're probably as popular as dogs as pets.


Here, the children will kick them, beat them to death or pick up cute ones and take them home.
There are lots roaming the streets, many disease and flea ridden. 
They are popular as 'pets' but not fed anything but scraps, just left to roam the streets at night scavenging from the bin bags. 
I wouldn't be able to cope.


----------



## Rutibegga

I see. I grew up in an area where people let their cats outside, but it's not an option here, and it's actually frowned upon because it's too dangerous. Also, there is a faction of people who love birds who are opposed to outdoor cats to the point of wanting stray and feral cats rounded up and euthanized, so it's not worth the risk to let them put. But people still keep indoor cats, myself included. I have a fairly large house and devote a good portion of it to my pets, so I feel ok about this. Aside from the tortoise, all of my pets were rescued from shelters, so they are all luckier for knowing me! (I think Troggy has a pretty good life, too, though I suppose it would be richer if he'd landed in the hands of someone with a huge yard and a herd of redfoots.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rutibegga said:


> I see. I grew up in an area where people let their cats outside, but it's not an option here, and it's actually frowned upon because it's too dangerous. Also, there is a faction of people who love birds who are opposed to outdoor cats to the point of wanting stray and feral cats rounded up and euthanized, so it's not worth the risk to let them put. But people still keep indoor cats, myself included. I have a fairly large house and devote a good portion of it to my pets, so I feel ok about this. Aside from the tortoise, all of my pets were rescued from shelters, so they are all luckier for knowing me! (I think Troggy has a pretty good life, too, though I suppose it would be richer if he'd landed in the hands of someone with a huge yard and a herd of redfoots.)


My Tidgy's a rescue, too.
And I've too many objects in my house to have a house cat, the poor thing wouldn't be able to go anywhere and it's so hot for so long, i feel it would go crazy.
Also wifey hasn't got over the loss of her last cat back in England and doesn't really want another at this time.


----------



## Rutibegga

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Tidgy's a rescue, too.
> And I've too many objects in my house to have a house cat, the poor thing wouldn't be able to go anywhere and it's so hot for so long, i feel it would go crazy.
> Also wifey hasn't got over the loss of her last cat back in England and doesn't really want another at this time.



I understand both wanting to provide the best and needing time to recover from loss. I hope you both have another resident cat in your lives eventually, though, as it sounds like you're both fond of them.

My job is providing care for cats, and I work with a cat rescue as well, so I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night Cold Dark Roomers
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Off to bed for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the 17th of September means : 
Happy Constitution Day in the USA.
It's also National Apple Dumpling Day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stojanovski92113 said:


> How are you doing on this fine Humpday Adam?





stojanovski92113 said:


> And of course everyone else??




Fine in this Territory.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be fair it's the culture here, manners don't include keeping people informed or being on time or turning up at all.
> It's me who's out of step, but I just can't get used to it.
> Meanwhile, wifey was with our Korean friend who has just bled all over an antique cushion.


Not the antique cushion!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the same one Johns got !
> A good choice for you both.
> Spud and Fido can share the same landscape without fighting.


It's the only one I can find that isn't set under the water! All the others have fish haha.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> It's the only one I can find that isn't set under the water! All the others have fish haha.



jade picked out that one for the same reason! (although the reverse side has fish).


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Great thanks John,
> Excellent day walking in the Brecon Beacons - the kids were fab and we had a rare dry day
> Couldn't ask for more!
> 
> Well I could but that would be greedy of me!




glad to hear it . have been missing you puns!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! oh my its a bit messy in here this morning, empty wine bottles and beer cans everywhere. the floors a bit wet too, I'll give the place a tidy while the kettle boils


----------



## johnandjade

oh and jade made cookies last night  , milk chocolate with white chocolate chips and white chocolate ones with cherries! help your selfies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Not the antique cushion!!!


No.
An antique cushion.
Wifey managed to save it.
It's good now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's the only one I can find that isn't set under the water! All the others have fish haha.


It looks great. 
Or you could paint your own ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room! oh my its a bit messy in here this morning, empty wine bottles and beer cans everywhere. the floors a bit wet too, I'll give the place a tidy while the kettle boils


Ahem! 
Nothing to do with me.
Ahem.
Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh and jade made cookies last night  , milk chocolate with white chocolate chips and white chocolate ones with cherries! help your selfies


Mmmm mm mmmm mmmm.
Mmw mms mms mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 
M mmm mm.
Sorry, mouth full of cookies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have a student due in 30 minutes but it's one of the ones who didn't show yesterday.
Morning all.
Another lovely day in Morocco.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a student due in 30 minutes but it's one of the ones who didn't show yesterday.
> Morning all.
> Another lovely day in Morocco.




morning mr adam, hows the head? hope they show, cheese on standby just in case?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning mr adam, hows the head? hope they show, cheese on standby just in case?


Yep, Red Leicester and Chablis awaiting. 
No hangover, I don't usually get them with wine, only with spirits or mixing.
How are you today ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning. I'm late. The power is off and I can't use the work computer.
It's been raining for 24 hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning. I'm late. The power is off and I can't use the work computer.
> It's been raining for 24 hours.


Morning, Ed.
We used to get power cuts like that in the UK back in the seventies, I used to love 'em as a boy, very exciting.
We get them here a couple of times a year, but only for an hour or so, though remote areas still have no electric at all, they're connecting everyone up slowly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll try again at lunch time. I've got limited time on my phone plan.....
I'm also about ready to enter a Queen Bertha photo. One came out pretty good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> We used to get power cuts like that in the UK back in the seventies, I used to love 'em as a boy, very exciting.
> We get them here a couple of times a year, but only for an hour or so, though remote areas still have no electric at all, they're connecting everyone up slowly.


Hi Adam.
Power outages are kind of rare because of all of the tree trimming right before Hurricane season started.
Still a fact of life. Though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll try again at lunch time. I've got limited time on my phone plan.....
> I'm also about ready to enter a Queen Bertha photo. One came out pretty good.


Still plenty of time.
No hurry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still plenty of time.
> No hurry.


I miss the chit chat......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss the chit chat......


How nice....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, Red Leicester and Chablis awaiting.
> No hangover, I don't usually get them with wine, only with spirits or mixing.
> How are you today ?




good stuff. I'm ok thanks, tired though.. not to worry coffee will see me through


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good stuff. I'm ok thanks, tired though.. not to worry coffee will see me through


Yep, coffee is essential every morning, today was certainly no exception.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This "Got Talent" show is a weird thing.
In the UK recently I understand a dog won it. 
There isn't a talented enough human in the UK ?
In our country it's called "Arabs Got Talent", contestants can be from any Arab country but must be Arab, no whites, blacks, Asians etc.
Just a hint of racism ?
And in the USA last night the show was won by a Brit who is already a successful professional in the UK.
Stupid show in my opinion.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, coffee is essential every morning, today was certainly no exception.[/QUOTE
> 
> i'll bet! needed here today, too much work taking its toll


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This "Got Talent" show is a weird thing.
> In the UK recently I understand a dog won it.
> There isn't a talented enough human in the UK ?
> In our country it's called "Arabs Got Talent", contestants can be from any Arab country but must be Arab, no whites, blacks, Asians etc.
> Just a hint of racism ?
> And in the USA last night the show was won by a Brit who is already a successful professional in the UK.
> Stupid show in my opinion.




yip, a dog won. agreed, its all just about the money. jade likes to watch it but i just tune out... same with the singing shows. nonsense in my opinion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How did people cope before coffee?
Beer, I suppose.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How did people cope before coffee?
> Beer, I suppose.




I think beer was classed as a soft drink in russian up untill recently?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, a dog won. agreed, its all just about the money. jade likes to watch it but i just tune out... same with the singing shows. nonsense in my opinion


Can't watch any of 'em except for the qualifying rounds where people with no talent at all weep and wail as the judges tell them how awful they are.
Years of parents and friends lying to them and saying how wonderful they are.
Hilarious. 
It's about money alright.
For the TV companies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think beer was classed as a soft drink in russian up untill recently?


Correct for points.
It was only classified as alcohol on New Years Day 2013.
But compared to what most Russians drink it's pretty tame.
Male life expectancy in Russia is only 57 because of their consumption of strong liquor.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct for points.
> It was only classified as alcohol on New Years Day 2013.
> But compared to what most Russians drink it's pretty tame.
> Male life expectancy in Russia is only 57 because of their consumption of strong liquor.




ohh yes, lots of videos of 'intoxicated' russians on YouTube.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohh yes, lots of videos of 'intoxicated' russians on YouTube.


And intoxicated Brits on holiday, I expect.


----------



## johnandjade

poor wee niece is in hospital


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> poor wee niece is in hospital


Nothing serious, I hope.
Sorry, I shouldn't have given that a like, should I ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing serious, I hope.
> Sorry, I shouldn't have given that a like, should I ?



tis ok. she has a bad cough ( coop ) i think it was called? 8 attempts to get blood last night but no joy  , shes not drinking so think she'll be put on a drip and kept in till Saturday by sound of things, poor wee lamb is only 1. she'll be fine though im sure


----------



## johnandjade

students show up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis ok. she has a bad cough ( coop ) i think it was called? 8 attempts to get blood last night but no joy  , shes not drinking so think she'll be put on a drip and kept in till Saturday by sound of things, poor wee lamb is only 1. she'll be fine though im sure


Croup.
A respiratory infection common in kids. 
It's not pleasant, but not dangerous nowadays.
She'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> students show up?


Nope, now wait til 4 for the next one not to come.
I've never had this many no-shows in a row before.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Croup.
> A respiratory infection common in kids.
> It's not pleasant, but not dangerous nowadays.
> She'll be fine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, now wait til 4 for the next one not to come.
> I've never had this many no-shows in a row before.




more time for cheese and wine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> more time for cheese and wine


Oh, yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Seal surfing on a hump backed whale.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seal surfing on a hump backed whale.




quality


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, now wait til 4 for the next one not to come.
> I've never had this many no-shows in a row before.


Damn people!!! Get your stuff together!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seal surfing on a hump backed whale.


They need to have fun too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> They need to have fun too


Good morning!
Yes, he looks happy enough, doesn't he?


----------



## johnandjade

the end is nigh!!! 

..only an hour till knocking off time


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!
> Yes, he looks happy enough, doesn't he?


What a cool pic! Gooooood morning. I'm just now having a cup of coffee. So yummy. I was suppose to work this morning but I don't have to go in for a bit. Relaxing and hoping all are doing well on this fine Thursday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the end is nigh!!!
> 
> ..only an hour till knocking off time


Huuurrrrrrahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
And my student is due now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> What a cool pic! Gooooood morning. I'm just now having a cup of coffee. So yummy. I was suppose to work this morning but I don't have to go in for a bit. Relaxing and hoping all are doing well on this fine Thursday


Well, we are here, though the no-shows are a trifle irritating. 
Glad you're having a nice morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Huuurrrrrrahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> And my student is due now.




cancel on them


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> What a cool pic! Gooooood morning. I'm just now having a cup of coffee. So yummy. I was suppose to work this morning but I don't have to go in for a bit. Relaxing and hoping all are doing well on this fine Thursday




last coffee of the day for me, it's nearly beer time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cancel on them


One or two of them, I may refuse to teach anymore.
Then we get wailing, even crying, excuses and lies.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One or two of them, I may refuse to teach anymore.
> Then we get wailing, even crying, excuses and lies.




perhaps a final warning?


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> last coffee of the day for me, it's nearly beer time


Ohhhhhh.....Yeah!!!


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo! home early tonight, mum came and got me as my stepdad needed to pinch a shot of my drill.


----------



## johnandjade

forgot to post this morning, i was in asda and seen a fluffy Fluffy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps a final warning?


No, I don't do those.
Interpreted here as "You are forgiven".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> forgot to post this morning, i was in asda and seen a fluffy Fluffy!!!
> View attachment 148962


I want!!!!!
Must send wifey to an ASDA in the UK to get me one for birthday.
She'll do it if she loves me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want!!!!!
> Must send wifey to an ASDA in the UK to get me one for birthday.
> She'll do it if she loves me.




i'll make a stop in tomorrow morning 

lesson ok? or a no show?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Every season is rainy season here


With a side of clouds?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

stojanovski92113 said:


> Ohhhhhh.....Yeah!!!


http://cow.org/csi/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll make a stop in tomorrow morning
> lesson ok? or a no show?


No, Don't!!!! 
We've got cuddly toys coming out of our ears, already! 
Yep, the student came, not one of the ones who has failed to show, though she was fashionably late.
Economics lesson. 
Very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://cow.org/csi/


Afternoon, Del. 
Nice to see ya.
(so to speak).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Don't!!!!
> We've got cuddly toys coming out of our ears, already!
> Yep, the student came, not one of the ones who has failed to show, though she was fashionably late.
> Economics lesson.
> Very good.




glad to hear  balanced out yesterday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear  balanced out yesterday?


i'm good.
Great lesson with a pretty, attentive student, away from the normal English grammar stuff.
All fine now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm good.
> Great lesson with a pretty, attentive student, away from the normal English grammar stuff.
> All fine now.




yey!


----------



## johnandjade

whats on this evenings agenda then boss?? im wrestling with a tarp, its winning


----------



## johnandjade

ready for it...... call me elton john...





don't you know I'm still SANDIN' after all this time ...


IM STILL SANDIN'. :/


----------



## stojanovski92113

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://cow.org/csi/


I can't get it to load... I'll try later....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whats on this evenings agenda then boss?? im wrestling with a tarp, its winning


Doctor Who, I expect as i prepare for the new series on Saturday. 
Just had another girl arrive and book six lessons a week starting Oct first. 
Must save wine for my birthday, so a little voddy, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ready for it...... call me elton john...
> View attachment 148965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you know I'm still SANDIN' after all this time ...
> 
> 
> IM STILL SANDIN'. :/


But not for long, that tarp's sneaking up on you!


----------



## johnandjade

dinners ready  brake time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dinners ready  brake time


Enjoy, see you in a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy, see you in a bit.




I think the tarp has won! well, for now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think the tarp has won! well, for now


Did it eat your din-dins ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can't get it to load... I'll try later....






Sorry about that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sorry about that


Very subtle.......


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did it eat your din-dins ?




i did  , now some cookies. got what I could cut of tarp without having drill to unscrew.. too painful by hand just now :/ fidos very active last few days, be glad to finally get him set up right so must solider on! 

...heres not to reason to reason why


----------



## johnandjade

watching a documentary on tv... limp it's teeth are twice as strong as kevlar!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> watching a documentary on tv... limp it's teeth are twice as strong as kevlar!


I love limpets, incredible creatures that return home to the same spot after each days outing.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all!
I have some catching up to do!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've always mulled things over carefully.


Well if you need help a friend in mead is a friend in deed!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love limpets, incredible creatures that return home to the same spot after each days outing.


That's clever - homing limpets!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sorry about that


Was that The Who - We won't get fooled again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all!
> I have some catching up to do!


Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam just caught up on all todays posts.
Hope you are well!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> watching a documentary on tv... limp it's teeth are twice as strong as kevlar!


Any news on your niece?
Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam just caught up on all todays posts.
> Hope you are well!


Yep, great !
Been drifting in and out of the Whoniverse this evening.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, great !
> Been drifting in and out of the Whoniverse this evening.


As in Dr Who?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As in Dr Who?


Indeed.
New series starts Saturday, so i'm revising.
Daleks invaded Westminster Tube Station today!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> New series starts Saturday, so i'm revising.
> Daleks invaded Westminster Tube Station today!


Nothing on the news!
You'd think they'd warn us about something like that.

My nephew has some Dr Who books from about 70s


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nothing on the news!
> You'd think they'd warn us about something like that.
> 
> My nephew has some Dr Who books from about 70s


Probably the target novelizations.
I remember buying the new one as it came out each month! Wonderful days.
Some of the 1st editions are quite valuable.
And a few of them are actually pretty well written.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably the target novelizations.
> I remember buying the new one as it came out each month! Wonderful days.
> Some of the 1st editions are quite valuable.
> And a few of them are actually pretty well written.


These are the model making books I think.
I have them here - I'll have to dig them out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> These are the model making books I think.
> I have them here - I'll have to dig them out


Please do, if it's not too much trouble.
Not tonight, of course.
I'm curious, no model making books in the 70's that i recall.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please do, if it's not too much trouble.
> Not tonight, of course.
> I'm curious, no model making books in the 70's that i recall.


I maybe getting mixed up with his start wars stuff but will have a look this weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I maybe getting mixed up with his start wars stuff but will have a look this weekend.


Thanks, i'm all excited !!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, i'm all excited !!!!


I'm not really a fan, watched some of the Christopher Eccleston and David Tennent series - but ulterior motives there - and to spot landmarks but not seen many since


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all 
I'm going down to the pet store to get some cuttlebone. 
Moe doesn't like the calcium stone thing I got her by Zoo Med. 
I'll be back


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> I'm going down to the pet store to get some cuttlebone.
> Moe doesn't like the calcium stone thing I got her by Zoo Med.
> I'll be back


See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not really a fan, watched some of the Christopher Eccleston and David Tennent series - but ulterior motives there - and to spot landmarks but not seen many since


I've watched it all my life.
Was born on a Wednesday and on The Saturday the episode 'Airlock' was on. 22 Sept 1965.
I was too young to watch, obviously, but i kind of danced, lying down, to the music and my parents noticed so i was in the room for Who ever after and have never missed an episode (though I get them one day late here). 
Doctor Who defines my life and I mark it by the episodes, books, toys etc. of the time.
I originally became interested in wifey because she'd done a Dr. Who spin off.
Loved it forever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> I'm going down to the pet store to get some cuttlebone.
> Moe doesn't like the calcium stone thing I got her by Zoo Med.
> I'll be back


Hi, Noel.
Arnie moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've watched it all my life.
> Was born on a Wednesday and on The Saturday the episode 'Airlock' was on. 22 Sept 1965.
> I was too young to watch, obviously, but i kind of danced, lying down, to the music and my parents noticed so i was in the room for Who ever after and have never missed an episode (though I get them one day late here).
> Doctor Who defines my life and I mark it by the episodes, books, toys etc. of the time.
> I originally became interested in wifey because she'd done a Dr. Who spin off.
> Loved it forever.


A true fan!
Wifey's been for a spin in the Tardis?
Fantastic!


----------



## Lyn W

Got to go - when I sit still I have a job to stay awake.
So beddy byies for me
Hopefully see more of you all on weekend.
Night Night CDR friends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A true fan!
> Wifey's been for a spin in the Tardis?
> Fantastic!


No, just a sci fi film with some of the actors from Who.
I later did a two part audio one with her and two of the Doctor's companions, a great honour for me to work with a couple of my heroes.
Also i got to kill wifey, though she was fiancey back then.
Then I get eaten by a monster.
Amazing we still got married, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Got to go - when I sit still I have a job to stay awake.
> So beddy byies for me
> Hopefully see more of you all on weekend.
> Night Night CDR friends!


Night night, Lyn.
Indeed, nearly the weekend! 
Take care.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok I'm back  
Wibble wobble


----------



## meech008

Hey all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ok I'm back
> Wibble wobble


Get your cuttlefish bone okay ?
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey all


Evening, Michelle.
How are you today ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle.
> How are you today ?


I'm well! Finally relaxing after a long day. Just finished deep cleaning our spare bedroom for a visitor.......my mothers rabbit haha.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Get your cuttlefish bone okay ?
> Wibble.


Yuppers


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> I'm well! Finally relaxing after a long day. Just finished deep cleaning our spare bedroom for a visitor.......my mothers rabbit haha.


Must be a special rabbit


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Must be a special rabbit


She's my mothers other child haha. BUT you couldn't see the floor in there  and she has to stay in a room with the door closed because Buddy the Beagle can't be trusted


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> She's my mothers other child haha. BUT you couldn't see the floor in there  and she has to stay in a room with the door closed because Buddy the Beagle can't be trusted


Understood


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm well! Finally relaxing after a long day. Just finished deep cleaning our spare bedroom for a visitor.......my mothers rabbit haha.


Really ?
I rather like rabbits as I think I said before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Understood


Can't remember if i said how much I liked your Arizona avatar.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't remember if i said how much I liked your Arizona avatar.


Why thank you Adam


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really ?
> I rather like rabbits as I think I said before.


I've never had one so the weekend should be interesting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Why thank you Adam


Oh, I didn't say ?
In that case, " I really like your avatar of Arizona."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've never had one so the weekend should be interesting!


Like torts they can have varying temperaments, but you'll have lots and lots of little pellets as souvenirs for sure.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like torts they can have varying temperaments, but you'll have lots and lots of little pellets as souvenirs for sure.


*nodding head* my sister had one. 
I felt so bad for it though, for she didn't really take good care of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *nodding head* my sister had one.
> I felt so bad for it though, for she didn't really take good care of it


How sad.
I had one as a kid, a huge, soft, gentle, brute of a beast.
Loved him, but what remember most is cleaning out his hutch all the time.
Oh, and chasing him around the garden trying to catch him to put away for the night. 
It's a bit easier with Tidgy.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like torts they can have varying temperaments, but you'll have lots and lots of little pellets as souvenirs for sure.


They look like coco puffs cereal!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They look like coco puffs cereal!


That's probably what they use.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Night Cold Dark Roomers
Night Night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When you awaken, Friday 18th of September is:
National Tradesmen Day.
and a Happy Cheeseburger Day.
Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When you awaken, Friday 18th of September is:
> National Tradesmen Day.
> and a Happy Cheeseburger Day.
> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Didn't the week start with double cheeseburger day? Some week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Didn't the week start with double cheeseburger day? Some week.


And don't forget it was Toasted Cheese Day as well.
What a run up to my birthday!
Night night!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Any news on your niece?
> Hope she is better soon.




she in isolation, rash under her arm  hopefully today meningitis will be ruled out


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm not really a fan, watched some of the Christopher Eccleston and David Tennent series - but ulterior motives there - and to spot landmarks but not seen many since




was the torchwood spin off not set in Wales?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, its only blooming Friday!!! I'm going to try for tomorrow off work, much needed! wish me luck!!


----------



## johnandjade

coffee and an armadillo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she in isolation, rash under her arm  hopefully today meningitis will be ruled out


Gosh, not just croup then. 
Fingers crossed, will be hoping for a quick, positive outcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was the torchwood spin off not set in Wales?


Modern Doctor Who, Torchwood and the Sarah Jane Adventures were ( are for Who) all produced in Wales and largely filmed there.
Sadly, The SJAs finished when the star, the lovely Liz Sladen, died unexpectedly, and Torchwood never got renewed after its 4th series.
But Torchwood still continues in audio cd form.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, its only blooming Friday!!! I'm going to try for tomorrow off work, much needed! wish me luck!!


Morning, John.
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> coffee and an armadillo
> View attachment 149022


ha de ha!
You bought a fluffy!!!!!!!
Really, really cool, my friend.
Wonderful!


----------



## johnandjade

morning mr adam, how are you today?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> she in isolation, rash under her arm  hopefully today meningitis will be ruled out


I'm praying for your niece! I meant to ask about her earlier but I do want you to know I've been thinking about her


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone! TGIF


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm praying for your niece! I meant to ask about her earlier but I do want you to know I've been thinking about her




thank you. I'm sure she'll be ok, not had any updates and no news is good news as they say. 

how have you been? all going well I hope


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> thank you. I'm sure she'll be ok, not had any updates and no news is good news as they say.
> 
> how have you been? all going well I hope


You're right! No news is good news most of the time  I've got a soft spot for the little ones. I'm doing well, ready for the week to be over so I can relax and get stuff down around the house!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning mr adam, how are you today?


I'm good.
Our Korean friend came for a lesson on modal verbs with me this morning and didn't bleed all over the sofa, thankfully.
Off for the day now, though my old friend Nabil may be coming over at some point.
Doctor Who watching today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! TGIF


Morning, Meech.
Friday indeed, though i'm busy tomorrow
Hope you have a smashing weekend!


----------



## johnandjade

my neice is out of hospital, no meningitis shes back up tomorrow for an antibiotic IV


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good.
> Our Korean friend came for a lesson on modal verbs with me this morning and didn't bleed all over the sofa, thankfully.
> Off for the day now, though my old friend Nabil may be coming over at some point.
> Doctor Who watching today.




i'd be putting down a dust sheet! 
hope you have a good day, enjoy the dr


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> my neice is out of hospital, no meningitis shes back up tomorrow for an antibiotic IV


Excellent news! I'm sure everybody is thrilled.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Excellent news! I'm sure everybody is thrilled.




sure is . now all I need is tomorrow off and today's a winner!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech.
> Friday indeed, though i'm busy tomorrow
> Hope you have a smashing weekend!


My weekend is indeed going to be smashing! Just have to get through today haha. Lots of flouro cases today with means a LOT of time spent in the dreaded lead apron. Your neck muscles are so tight by the time you're done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my neice is out of hospital, no meningitis shes back up tomorrow for an antibiotic IV


Hooooooooorrrrrrraaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Very happy, poor mite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd be putting down a dust sheet!
> hope you have a good day, enjoy the dr


Is the dust sheet the same tarpaulin that tried to pinch your dinner yesterday or a different beast.
Careful you don't get outnumbered.
They gang up on people, these things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is really creepy!!!!!
Terrifying!
I jumped at the end and I almost never do.
Brilliant!
points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My weekend is indeed going to be smashing! Just have to get through today haha. Lots of flouro cases today with means a LOT of time spent in the dreaded lead apron. Your neck muscles are so tight by the time you're done.


Hopefully the time will pass quickly, though, if you're busy. 
Soon be done!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech.
> Friday indeed, though i'm busy tomorrow
> Hope you have a smashing weekend!



Is Friday the leisureliest day of the week there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Is Friday the leisureliest day of the week there?


Well, they generally don't work Sunday's because the rest of the world don't, so most things are closed.
But Friday is couscous day and special prayer day, so the mosques are packed and people stuff themselves and sleep all afternoon.
So Friday things are open in the morning and evening, but it's very relaxed.
My nice postie delivered a birthday package this morning and the rubbish is taken, so it's not as relaxed as Sunday where there's litter collection but no post, banks, schools, etc.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> My weekend is indeed going to be smashing! Just have to get through today haha. Lots of flouro cases today with means a LOT of time spent in the dreaded lead apron. Your neck muscles are so tight by the time you're done.




eyes on the prize!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> eyes on the prize!


I want a prize!!!!! 
Please


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want a prize!!!!!
> Please



how about a stuffed fluffy? 

and points of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how about a stuffed fluffy?
> 
> and points of course


Yaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
I rarely win stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> I rarely win stuff.




I got tomorrow off!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry Adam.
Did I miss your birthday?
I'm really slipping in the room.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry Adam.
> Did I miss your birthday?
> I'm really slipping in the room.



It'll be hard to miss - there's three days of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I got tomorrow off!!!!


Hooooooooooooorrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## johnandjade

today is a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry Adam.
> Did I miss your birthday?
> I'm really slipping in the room.


Starts on Tuesday. 
Continues Wednesday.
Finishes Thursday at midnight. 
Hi, Ed, good to see you. ( so to speak).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> today is a good day


For me, too.
So far.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Starts on Tuesday.
> Continues Wednesday.
> Finishes Thursday at midnight.
> Hi, Ed, good to see you. ( so to speak).


Was your mother in labor for three days?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me, too.
> So far.




did your friend pop over?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was your mother in labor for three days?


Ha de ha.
No, always a Conservative, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did your friend pop over?


Nope, not yet.
But this is Morocco, he may be here sometime before 11pm or not at all.


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo, early finish. off to mums to try reassemble the kitchen units now


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's been a slow day and there are thousands of crabs running around. I think the rains must have flipped a switch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo, early finish. off to mums to try reassemble the kitchen units now


And the whole weekend off!!!!!
Fair play!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Some sort of land or marsh crab.
Raccoons are eating them up and cars are running them over....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been a slow day and there are thousands of crabs running around. I think the rains must have flipped a switch.


I've seen crab invasions in Asia, fabulous, I love crabs.
I saw on TV a golf course that has 'crab rules', cos they climb into the holes and push the ball out when you putt it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the whole weekend off!!!!!
> Fair play!




lots to do though, but tonight im planing on a good skinful!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some sort of land or marsh crab.
> Raccoons are eating them up and cars are running them over....


Wow!!!! 
She is beautiful!!!!!
What a lovely thing to see!
(not the massacre though).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!
> She is beautiful!!!!!
> What a lovely thing to see!
> (not the massacre though).


There are just far too many for a massacre.
They are vocal, too. This ones hissed loudly at my shoe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lots to do though, but tonight im planing on a good skinful!!!


And why not , indeed ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are just far too many for a massacre.
> They are vocal, too. This ones hissed loudly at my shoe.


Trying to shoo away the shoe.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trying to shoo away the shoe.




perhaps they were crabit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps they were crabit


Scrabbling about.


----------



## meech008

When you're only supposed to highlight the important things but everything looks important


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> When you're only supposed to highlight the important things but everything looks important


I get this sometimes.
It'd be easier to highlight those bits that _aren't_ necessary.


----------



## jaizei

The real question is why are they including the unimportant bits in the first place.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get this sometimes.
> It'd be easier to highlight those bits that _aren't_ necessary.


Yes!


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> The real question is why are they including the unimportant bits in the first place.


Pretty much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The real question is why are they including the unimportant bits in the first place.


Perhaps, like Sir Walter Scott, and sometimes Dickens etc. the author was paid by the word.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some sort of land or marsh crab.
> Raccoons are eating them up and cars are running them over....


Hi Ed
What a beautiful crab - not seen one like that before.
How sad so many will be killed.
Pity they didn't stay in the safety of their own home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed
> What a beautiful crab - not seen one like that before.
> How sad so many will be killed.
> Pity they didn't stay in the safety of their own home.


Hi, Lyn.
There's people in some areas here who have lots of crabs, so I hear.
Lucky lot.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lyn.
> There's people in some areas here who have lots of crabs, so I hear.
> Lucky lot.


Evening Adam,
Hope all is well.
Rugby World Cup starts tonight over here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam,
> Hope all is well.
> Rugby World Cup starts tonight over here!


Yep. 
England against Fiji, Wales don't start til Sunday.
Morocco not at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam,
> Hope all is well.
> Rugby World Cup starts tonight over here!


And England v Wales a week tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> England against Fiji, Wales don't start til Sunday.
> Morocco not at all.


Its the opening ceremony at the moment.
Bit of a waste of time really.
Anyway may the best team win,
but if Wales don't, then it will have to be the next best.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And England v Wales a week tomorrow.


Hoping to get tickets for some of the matches.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! TGIF


I second that!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my neice is out of hospital, no meningitis shes back up tomorrow for an antibiotic IV


That's great news John!
Bless her.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was your mother in labor for three days?


No - he was born on the first then his Mum spent the last two trying to send him back!
She knew he was trouble even then!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> When you're only supposed to highlight the important things but everything looks important


A bit too much, Michelle. Don't overdo it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And England v Wales a week tomorrow.


Hi. When I first saw 'England-Wales' I thought: 'Great! A football match. ' Too bad, it turned to be rugby; a sport/game I have _never _liked.

Enjoy the match, you people who like it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And England v Wales a week tomorrow.


Hi. When I first saw 'England-Wales' I thought: 'Great! A football match. ' Too bad, it turned to be rugby; a sport/game I have _never _liked.


Lyn W said:


> Hoping to get tickets for some of the matches.


Hi Lyn. It's been quite a long time since I last heard from you - hope all is well.

Don't tell me you like rugby ; though I'm sure you're going to say: 'I do.' Right?


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys!
I have a sore throat as I ha drama with my best friend today. We were VERY dramatic and one bit I had to scream at her so after all the screaming my throat hurts lol. 
I nearly ran into the teacher as I was so into my acting I didn't notice him standing next to me haha


----------



## spud's_mum

It spuds UVB 
And fitting...




Finishing it off tomorrow and hoping to get him in it on Sunday 
Still got to order some more bits


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And England v Wales a week tomorrow.




no i have 2 reasons to support wales


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a sore throat as I ha drama with my best friend today. We were VERY dramatic and one bit I had to scream at her so after all the screaming my throat hurts lol.
> I nearly ran into the teacher as I was so into my acting I didn't notice him standing next to me haha


You drama queen you


----------



## Lyn W

Come on Fiji!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Come on Fiji!!!!


NOOOOO! 
Goooooooo England


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149097
> 
> It spuds UVB
> And fitting...
> 
> View attachment 149098
> 
> 
> Finishing it off tomorrow and hoping to get him in it on Sunday
> Still got to order some more bits


looking good!


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. When I first saw 'England-Wales' I thought: 'Great! A football match. ' Too bad, it turned to be rugby; a sport/game I have _never _liked.
> 
> Hi Lyn. It's been quite a long time since I last heard from you - hope all is well.
> 
> Don't tell me you like rugby ; though I'm sure you're going to say: 'I do.' Right?


Why didn't you answer me?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a sore throat as I ha drama with my best friend today. We were VERY dramatic and one bit I had to scream at her so after all the screaming my throat hurts lol.
> I nearly ran into the teacher as I was so into my acting I didn't notice him standing next to me haha



another injury:/


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> NOOOOO!
> Goooooooo England


As a Welshman (well woman) I can't possibly support England or I'll be hung drawn and quartered for treason.
Plus I was a good friend with the coach of the Fijian team Inoke Tabualevu at college. A true gent!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> no i have 2 reasons to support wales


Which are:

1)
2)

Please complete the above, thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Why didn't you answer me?


Sorry Gillian - watching the match so not concentrating well. 
Yes I love Rugby especially when Wales are playing!!
Hate football though - sorry!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> another injury:/


Just be thankful I didn't fall of the stool.
I realised when I got off that the legs are all wobbly haha 
Last year, the chair leg snapped off of a chair and my friend an I had a great time playing with the 3 legged chair and pushing each other off of it haha


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Gillian - watching the match so not concentrating well.
> Yes I love Rugby especially when Wales are playing!!
> Hate football though - sorry!


I'm the one who's sorry to have disturbed you. Enjoy it! 

And good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm the one who's sorry to have disturbed you. Enjoy it!
> 
> And good night and sweet dreams.


No problem Gillian,
Goodnight to you too, sleep well!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Which are:
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> 
> Please complete the above, thank you.



1) im 100% Scottish beef , have to support the team thats not English!!! 

2) miss womblyn is Welsh


----------



## johnandjade

I'm going to join the one legged pirate in a game of CDR bowling and darts, if you stubble across fluffy please send him my way with an SOS flare for the morning!


...oh and some asprin and coffee too please


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 1) im 100% Scottish beef , have to support the team thats not English!!!
> 
> 2) miss womblyn is Welsh


Thank you John and I shall support Scotland as usual in their matches for you too.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm going to join the one legged pirate in a game of CDR bowling and darts, if you stubble across fluffy please send him my way with an SOS flare for the morning!
> 
> 
> ...oh and some asprin and coffee too please


Watch that pirate - he can really knock back the rum!!
Enjoy John!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Watch that pirate - he can really knock back the rum!!
> Enjoy John!




that's the plan! first Saturday off in ages! lots to do tomorrow but hey ho, I'll suffer. jade finally got an update on the POW, tortnapping may be happening !


----------



## spud's_mum

Just doing something that I normally hate doing.... Conditioning!

At gymnastics, when I hear the cord conditioning I normally just act like I'm doing it, but really I just cheat haha


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> that's the plan! first Saturday off in ages! lots to do tomorrow but hey ho, I'll suffer. jade finally got an update on the POW, tortnapping may be happening !


Good luck with that hope you can rescue the poor little tort!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just doing something that I normally hate doing.... Conditioning!
> 
> At gymnastics, when I hear the cord conditioning I normally just act like I'm doing it, but really I just cheat haha


I do that too - hair conditioning. I find it quite easy.


----------



## Lyn W

Well - Fiji put up a brave fight but too many mistakes so England won (with a very dubious 4th try).
Commiserations Fiji!
It's very quiet here tonight so I'm off to bed with my book.
I'll see you all tomorrow I expect
Take care and Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its the opening ceremony at the moment.
> Bit of a waste of time really.
> Anyway may the best team win,
> but if Wales don't, then it will have to be the next best.


Australia, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No - he was born on the first then his Mum spent the last two trying to send him back!
> She knew he was trouble even then!



Booo hoo! 
I was a delightful and beautiful baby who used to bite everyone who tried to touch me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. When I first saw 'England-Wales' I thought: 'Great! A football match. ' Too bad, it turned to be rugby; a sport/game I have _never _liked.
> 
> Enjoy the match, you people who like it.


Hi ho! 
I'm on both sides, so I can't lose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a sore throat as I ha drama with my best friend today. We were VERY dramatic and one bit I had to scream at her so after all the screaming my throat hurts lol.
> I nearly ran into the teacher as I was so into my acting I didn't notice him standing next to me haha


I love acting.
Wifey was a professional and did lots of shows for the BBC.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149097
> 
> It spuds UVB
> And fitting...
> 
> View attachment 149098
> 
> 
> Finishing it off tomorrow and hoping to get him in it on Sunday
> Still got to order some more bits


Looking good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no i have 2 reasons to support wales


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi ho!
> I'm on both sides, so I can't lose.



Alternatively, you're a loser either way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a sore throat as I ha drama with my best friend today. We were VERY dramatic and one bit I had to scream at her so after all the screaming my throat hurts lol.
> I nearly ran into the teacher as I was so into my acting I didn't notice him standing next to me haha


Stop acting up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Come on Fiji!!!!


I think you meant England and it just came out wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As a Welshman (well woman) I can't possibly support England or I'll be hung drawn and quartered for treason.
> Plus I was a good friend with the coach of the Fijian team Inoke Tabualevu at college. A true gent!


Wow! 
They are lovely, nice, polite people, the Fijians, aren't they?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Which are:
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> 
> Please complete the above, thank you.


1) Adam is half Welsh.
2) The English half of Adam likes the Welsh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm the one who's sorry to have disturbed you. Enjoy it!
> 
> And good night and sweet dreams.


Night, Gillian.
See you tomorrow if i'm lucky!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just got up after sitting down an everything clicked....
I'm getting old


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm going to join the one legged pirate in a game of CDR bowling and darts, if you stubble across fluffy please send him my way with an SOS flare for the morning!
> 
> 
> ...oh and some asprin and coffee too please


Dartboard has hardened nicely but I have been painting it with jellyfish goo this evening.
Won't be ready til tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's the plan! first Saturday off in ages! lots to do tomorrow but hey ho, I'll suffer. jade finally got an update on the POW, tortnapping may be happening !


FREEEEEDOM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well - Fiji put up a brave fight but too many mistakes so England won (with a very dubious 4th try).
> Commiserations Fiji!
> It's very quiet here tonight so I'm off to bed with my book.
> I'll see you all tomorrow I expect
> Take care and Night Night!


Sorry, missed you.
Nabil came, so was busy.
Sleep well and look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Alternatively, you're a loser either way.


Or maybe a drawer. 
Or a pair of drawers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just got up after sitting down an everything clicked....
> I'm getting old


Told you!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg I'm sooo annoyed.
I'm meant to be performing next week in gymnastics. 
The thing is, I was doing my warmup and did a straight jump. As I landed I had a shooting pain go up my knee. Since then I keep getting a really painful calf to the point that I thought I was going to have to stop trampolining half way through. It feels like a dead leg, just more painful.
I hope it's better by then!!


----------



## spud's_mum

OH OH OH OH 
I can't believe I forgot to tell you guys! 
My aunts leopard tort laid a clutch if 10! 
She hasn't got an incubator but she has them in a sectioned bit in the enclosure. She is spraying them and she is hopeful of some. All the other eggs she has laid have been no good but some look like they have darker bits and some are just white. 

I really hope they hatch!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> OH OH OH OH
> I can't believe I forgot to tell you guys!
> My aunts leopard tort laid a clutch if 10!
> She hasn't got an incubator but she has them in a sectioned bit in the enclosure. She is spraying them and she is hopeful of some. All the other eggs she has laid have been no good but some look like they have darker bits and some are just white.
> 
> I really hope they hatch!!!!


Really hope your leg gets better.
Your aunt presumably has a male or has the female had a male in with her ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really hope your leg gets better.
> Your aunt presumably has a male or has the female had a male in with her ?


Yeah, the male has been with her female


----------



## meech008

I hate ignorant people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, the male has been with her female


Well fingers crossed for some fertile eggs this time.
Baby leopards are so adorable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I hate ignorant people


Oh, dear, so do I after the last couple of days students.
What happened ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, so do I after the last couple of days students.
> What happened ?


I just don't understand why people feel the need to mess things up! I KNOW baby turtle hatchling are adorable when you happen upon them on your walk. That doesn't mean you should pick them up and keep them! So they do it anyway, now 8 months later you have 2 hatchlings and your electricity is cut off for weeks and you want to release them.....and I'm stupid for telling you not to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I just don't understand why people feel the need to mess things up! I KNOW baby turtle hatchling are adorable when you happen upon them on your walk. That doesn't mean you should pick them up and keep them! So they do it anyway, now 8 months later you have 2 hatchlings and your electricity is cut off for weeks and you want to release them.....and I'm stupid for telling you not to


I know, it drives me nuts here, too, though they don't usually last long, poor things.
I understand the US has a sulcata problem, too, because people keep buying cute little hatchlings, often more than one and abandon them when they get too big. And yet people keep breeding them. 
And just picking them up off the streets!
And then being rude to you!
Ignorance doesn't cover some of these people.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, it drives me nuts here, too, though they don't usually last long, poor things.
> I understand the US has a sulcata problem, too, because people keep buying cute little hatchlings, often more than one and abandon them when they get too big. And yet people keep breeding them.
> And just picking them up off the streets!
> And then being rude to you!
> Ignorance doesn't cover some of these people.


Poor baby turtles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey!
i forgot about the quiz question.
Sir Arthur Conan Doyle played in goal for Portsmouth.
Niels Bohr played in the University of Copenhagen first team in goal.
Albert Camus played in goal for the University of Algiers.
So the odd one out was D) Dmitri Shostakovich who was a qualified referee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When would the Pope possibly be likely to eat beaver ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When would the Pope possibly be likely to eat beaver ?


I hope you know how much holding back I'm doing right now . In Canada?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I hope you know how much holding back I'm doing right now . In Canada?


I don't know what you mean.
Ahem.
No, a specific time when it would, oddly, be possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Nighty bye byes Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As you awaken in the morning don't forget that..........
Saturday 19th September is the first episode of the new series of Doctor Who!!!!
Hurrahhh...!!!
And perhaps more importantly for The Cold Dark Room, it's..........
International Talk Like A Pirate Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The one-legged pirate says,"Aaaahaarrrhahaaaarrrr!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I say, "Shiver me timbers, ye olde sea-dogs! "


----------



## meech008

Night Adam! Sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Night Adam! Sleep well!


Ahaaar Haaaaaaarrrr haaaaarrr.
Thank ee koindly, me matey!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know what you mean.
> Ahem.
> No, a specific time when it would, oddly, be possible.



Lent cuz its a considered fish.


----------



## johnandjade

yarrr!!! morning it be me harties. dangerous times to be on the sea, yar! send a young scallywag to the crowsnest to watch for rocks, shiver me timbers its foggy. 

I feel like i've been keeled, yo ho ho i've had too much rum!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When would the Pope possibly be likely to eat beaver ?



ahhhaahh!!! haahha!!! 

...rude reference about 'the holy grail'


----------



## spud's_mum

Working on spuds enclosure 
Well... Dads working on it and I'm watching and on the TFO haha


----------



## spud's_mum

Got a higher front on now so spud can't climb out when the glass is not on. Also so we can have nice deep substrate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Lent cuz its a considered fish.


What is a considered fish?
One that is thought about deeply ?
But yes, mostly correct.
In Lent, Catholics cannot eat red meat.(flesh).
But on Fridays they eat fish and beaver is designated a fish by the Catholic church, becuase it is scaly and lives in water, as well as capybara which really is eaten by Christians in South America.400 tonnes of capybara are consumed in Lent in Venezuela alone.
So beavers would most likely be eaten on a Friday in Lent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's the easiest way to tell a male beaver from a female ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yarrr!!! morning it be me harties. dangerous times to be on the sea, yar! send a young scallywag to the crowsnest to watch for rocks, shiver me timbers its foggy.
> 
> I feel like i've been keeled, yo ho ho i've had too much rum!


Aaaahhhhaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllllll, me hearty!!!!
Landlubbers bewaaarrreee!!!!!!!!!!
Or oyl make ee walk the plaank, so I will!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Working on spuds enclosure
> Well... Dads working on it and I'm watching and on the TFO haha


Say ahhaaaaarrrr hhhaaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!
To yer pa, mee gal and raise the topsail for hedin to the seven seas!!!!!!
If ee don't be workin true we'll give en a lash wit the caat of noin tails, so we will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149153
> 
> Got a higher front on now so spud can't climb out when the glass is not on. Also so we can have nice deep substrate


I spoi a roight proper enclosure, ahaarrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you meant England and it just came out wrong.


Nope - definitely Fiji!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is a considered fish?
> One that is thought about deeply ?
> But yes, mostly correct.
> In Lent, Catholics cannot eat red meat.(flesh).
> But on Fridays they eat fish and beaver is designated a fish by the Catholic church, becuase it is scaly and lives in water, as well as capybara which really is eaten by Christians in South America.400 tonnes of capybara are consumed in Lent in Venezuela alone.
> So beavers would most likely be eaten on a Friday in Lent.



English is hard sometimes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> They are lovely, nice, polite people, the Fijians, aren't they?


Wonderful people.
Inoke was a mature student who really missed his wife and boys so I think we were his surrogate family
He really sorted out our rugby team!! No one could beat us!
When you've been coached by someone whose team beat the Lions they didn't stand a chance 
He used to cook Fijian dishes for us too.
Regret not taking him up on his invitation to stay with his family in Fiji.


----------



## johnandjade

game on it be, yarrr to thee iron mungers for fido supplys it be. YARRR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - definitely Fiji!!


Ahhhaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!! Har haaarrr!!!!
ye be askin to be abaandoned on a desert eyelaand with no cheeeeseeeee, me loidy. 
(mornin', Lyn)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> game on it be, yarrr to thee iron mungers for fido supplys it be. YARRR


Yo ho ho me hearties!
Oi be going near and faarrgh in my caarrrgh,
I be stopping off in a baarrgh then I be getting supplies from the maarghket.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wonderful people.
> Inoke was a mature student who really missed his wife and boys so I think we were his surrogate family
> He really sorted out our rugby team!! No one could beat us!
> When you've been coached by someone whose team beat the Lions they didn't stand a chance
> He used to cook Fijian dishes for us too.
> Regret not taking him up on his invitation to stay with his family in Fiji.


Gosh, oi bet!!
Oi wud av biten 'is 'and orf, so oi wud.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhhaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!! Har haaarrr!!!!
> ye be askin to be abaandoned on a desert eyelaand with no cheeeeseeeee, me loidy.
> (mornin', Lyn)


Aye - if it be good enough for ol' Ben Gunn it be good enough for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> game on it be, yarrr to thee iron mungers for fido supplys it be. YARRR


An leg irons for ye laandlubbers an all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aye - if it be good enough for ol' Ben Gunn it be good enough for me.


ol' Ben a shipmate of yorn, baat ee ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ol' Ben a shipmate of yorn, baat ee ?


Aye 'e be that a'right,
an' ol' Billy Bones 'til that there Black Spot did for 'im.
I be on me way now.
I'll spy ye salty dogs wit' ye eye on me return.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aye 'e be that a'right,
> an' ol' Billy Bones 'til that there Black Spot did for 'im.
> I be on me way now.
> I'll spy ye salty dogs wit' ye eye on me return.


Nah, nah, not the Blaack Spot!!!!
Oi be fraid of thaat, oi be!
Keel haul ya laater, me 'eartie!


----------



## spud's_mum

got spud some live plants that he can demolish when he gets into the viv


----------



## spud's_mum

Looks comfy...


----------



## johnandjade

rrrrhhh it be time for an ale and a brake from thee working on the timber


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149153
> 
> Got a higher front on now so spud can't climb out when the glass is not on. Also so we can have nice deep substrate




the race is on!! hopefully fidos will be 90% built today. did you get the backdrop?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149162
> got spud some live plants that he can demolish when he gets into the viv


I can just imagine him munching happily on those!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> rrrrhhh it be time for an ale and a brake from thee working on the timber


Aaahhaaarrrhhhh!
I'll sup some grog with yer, me matey.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> the race is on!! hopefully fidos will be 90% built today. did you get the backdrop?


No, I'm going to look in my pet store as I think I saw more variety there


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaahhaaarrrhhhh!
> I'll sup some grog with yer, me matey.




ahhhhaarrggh captain! be yi merry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No, I'm going to look in my pet store as I think I saw more variety there


Ahhaarrrhhh!!!!
Gud, plaan !!!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> No, I'm going to look in my pet store as I think I saw more variety there




you could draw your own


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhhhaarrggh captain! be yi merry?


Ahhhhaaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
That I be!
Fifty men on a dead Man's chest.
Yo ho ho! and a bottle of rum.
Drink and the Devil had done for the rest.
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhhhaaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> That I be!
> Fifty men on a dead Man's chest.
> Yo ho ho! and a bottle of rum.
> Drink and the Devil had done for the rest.
> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.




(raises a goblet) yaarhhgghh!! long john stella i be called today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (raises a goblet) yaarhhgghh!! long john stella i be called today!


Ahoy, Long John Stella, I be Cap'n Adam Pugwash, so I be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ahhahaahaaaaaarrrrr Haarrrrr.
But one man of her crew alive,
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!
That set to sail with seventy-five.
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahoy, Long John Stella, I be Cap'n Adam Pugwash, so I be.




i know there be a joke about about the masterrrrghhh


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhahaahaaaaaarrrrr Haarrrrr.
> But one man of her crew alive,
> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!
> That set to sail with seventy-five.
> Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.




ooohhhh you have woman's rum me lord!


----------



## johnandjade

me fist mate be paying me a vist today, told him to bring his drill yarrrghhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

To celebrate the occasion of Speak Like a Pirate Day, Mrs Miggins from the Pie Shop, despite being bedridden from the nose down, is baking a commemorative pie in the shape of an enormous pie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> me fist mate be paying me a vist today, told him to bring his drill yarrrghhh


Don't you be a-drillin oles in the deckin, me matey, or lubbers'll be fallin into the bilge, so they will!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It be a 'appy day, for sure so it be, I jest seed a man bein' indecently assaulted boi noine foreign saylers and ee still ad a big smoyle on his face, so ee ad.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't you be a-drillin oles in the deckin, me matey, or lubbers'll be fallin into the bilge, so they will!




me woman put a hole in the deck with arrrgghh dart but i plugged the hole with me bottom 



YUYAAAGGHHHRRRRRHHH!!! splinter in me bottom there be


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> me woman put a hole in the deck with arrrgghh dart but i plugged the hole with me bottom
> 
> 
> 
> YUYAAAGGHHHRRRRRHHH!!! splinter in me bottom there be


We can use a lobster to pinch ee owt don't ee fear, me lad. 
They be bottom crawlers so they be.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We can use a lobster to pinch ee owt don't ee fear, me lad.
> They be bottom crawlers so they be.




harrrvvv a deeeblllooon forrrggh yourrrr troubles capin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> harrrvvv a deeeblllooon forrrggh yourrrr troubles capin


Oi thank ee koindly, me shipmate.
Ahoy there, my shivering matey, heave ho!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some sort of land or marsh crab.
> Raccoons are eating them up and cars are running them over....


Gosh, they're pretty- sorry they're getting squashed and eaten, tho-


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Its the opening ceremony at the moment.
> Bit of a waste of time really.
> Anyway may the best team win,
> but if Wales don't, then it will have to be the next best.


THE ALL BLACKS!!!! GOOOO NEW ZEALAND!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As you awaken in the morning don't forget that..........
> Saturday 19th September is the first episode of the new series of Doctor Who!!!!
> Hurrahhh...!!!
> And perhaps more importantly for The Cold Dark Room, it's..........
> International Talk Like A Pirate Day.


ABANDON SHIP!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is a considered fish?
> One that is thought about deeply ?
> But yes, mostly correct.
> In Lent, Catholics cannot eat red meat.(flesh).
> But on Fridays they eat fish and beaver is designated a fish by the Catholic church, becuase it is scaly and lives in water, as well as capybara which really is eaten by Christians in South America.400 tonnes of capybara are consumed in Lent in Venezuela alone.
> So beavers would most likely be eaten on a Friday in Lent.



OH.MY.GAWD!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> beaver is designated a fish by the Catholic church,


 I'm no Catholic but I do wonder when there's a beaver/fish distinction.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> indeed! the film airplane springs to mind


----------



## spud's_mum

I was peeling potatoes with my dad and we got a bit competitive over who's peeler was best. We had a peel off. I got a bit carried away and ended up peeling the tip of my nice long nail off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ABANDON SHIP!!!!


Ahaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr to ye , Bea.
Abandon ship all ye who enter here! 
Arrrhahah Arrr! 
Go The All Blacks! 
Love the haka.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I was peeling potatoes with my dad and we got a bit competitive over who's peeler was best. We had a peel off. I got a bit carried away and ended up peeling the tip of my nice long nail off


Blame it on dad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 149218


Aaahhahhaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
Atternoon, Grandpa, ow be ee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm no Catholic but I do wonder when there's a beaver/fish distinction.


AAAAAAArrrrhahahahahah! 
Shiver me timbers, me old shipmate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Following on from seal on whale, here is ;
BOOBY on TURTLE.


----------



## Lyn W

Ahoy, ye scurvy dogs!
I had a visit from me ol' mate Treasure.
We do call him that on account of 'is sunken chest.
Ah haargh!


----------



## jaizei

There are times when I think this thread is superfluous and then there's today.


----------



## spud's_mum

Early night for me 
Not feeling well 
Night guys!


----------



## Lyn W

Hope you are feeling better soon
Night Night


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon
> Night Night


Thank you
Nighty night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ahoy, ye scurvy dogs!
> I had a visit from me ol' mate Treasure.
> We do call him that on account of 'is sunken chest.
> Ah haargh!


Pieces of eight!
Pieces of eight!
Avast there!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> There are times when I think this thread is superfluous and then there's today.


Less than superfluous ?
Ahaaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Go on, you love it really!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Early night for me
> Not feeling well
> Night guys!


Sorry, Spud's Mum! 
Get well soon or I'll send Sawbones round to fix you up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sawbones, of course meant doctor.
But did you know that 'the doctor' on a ship was the cook?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149302


Thank you, Noel, and to you.
And also ahaaaaarr haaaaa hhhhaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr, me lassie!
And a happy National Speak Like A Pirate Day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ahhaaaaarrrr Haar haarr!
You have a womans hands , me matey.
I bet those hand ave never weighed anchor in a storm.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 149218


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr to ye , Bea.
> Abandon ship all ye who enter here!
> Arrrhahah Arrr!
> Go The All Blacks!
> Love the haka.


The haka is the best part!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The haka is the best part!!!


That it bea!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ahoy, ye scurvy dogs!
> I had a visit from me ol' mate Treasure.
> We do call him that on account of 'is sunken chest.
> Ah haargh!


a count reminds I of maths, it do.
And pi rates highly on things to know in maths.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ahaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

I will put me cards on the tables 'ere my old matey,
it just don't arrrghhdd up, so you will 'ave to
explain it to me sumtime, if you do be so kind


----------



## johnandjade

yaaaRrrrhhhh!!! mutany there be!!! the one legged pirates hijacked fluffy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I will put me cards on the tables 'ere my old matey,
> it just don't arrrghhdd up, so you will 'ave to
> explain it to me sumtime, if you do be so kind


Oyl av to divyde me time and treat you equally with the others when I av finished my mathodical treaure hunt.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149302


Aye 'appy Satortday to ye too lass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yaaaRrrrhhhh!!! mutany there be!!! the one legged pirates hijacked fluffy!!!


Haaahhhaaa hahhhhhaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr ..!!!!!!!!!
I fink ee just awanted to wipe is mowff is all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Haaahhhaaa hahhhhhaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr ..!!!!!!!!!
> I fink ee just awanted to wipe is mowff is all.


Aye lad be grateful 'twas 'is mouth and not 'is Aarrghhs!


----------



## johnandjade

awww nooo  it's Sunday 


progress


----------



## Lyn W

I say old chaps 'speak like a pirate day' is over now
so I suppose one is back to speaking the Queen's English now, what?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> awww nooo  it's Sunday
> 
> View attachment 149303
> progress


Wow! Fido will have a great time with all that space!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eee as a woman's skin me hearties!
i'll wager it's ne'r felt the lash of a cat and then rubbed in salt and flayed off by a pirate chief to make fine stockings for his best cabin boy!!!!
Ahaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aye lad be grateful 'twas 'is mouth and not 'is Aarrghhs!


Ahaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
he has a woman's mouth, me matey! 
I wager that mouth never had to chew through the side of a ship to escape the dreadful Spindly Killerfish !!!! 
An a woman's purse!
i'll wager that purse has never been used as a rowing boat.
I'll wager it's never 'ad sixteen shipwrecked mariners tossing in it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awww nooo  it's Sunday
> 
> View attachment 149303
> progress


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks like the surface of the Bay of Biscay, so it do.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I say old chaps 'speak like a pirate day' is over now
> so I suppose one is back to speaking the Queen's English now, what?




nae danger, back tae talk like a scot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I say old chaps 'speak like a pirate day' is over now
> so I suppose one is back to speaking the Queen's English now, what?


Oh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nae danger, back tae talk like a scot


Oh.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> he has a woman's mouth, me matey!
> I wager that mouth never had to chew through the side of a ship to escape the dreadful Spindly Killerfish !!!!
> An a woman's purse!
> i'll wager that purse has never been used as a rowing boat.
> I'll wager it's never 'ad sixteen shipwrecked mariners tossing in it.




mermaids purse, shark eggs


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nae danger, back tae talk like a scot


...and me like a Taff boyo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mermaids purse, shark eggs


yep, fascinating watching the embryos moving inside them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


Oh the days when i used to dress like that!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and me like a Taff boyo!


Oh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So i guess i'll have to talk like a half Welsh, half West Countryman who upgraded his accent to be taken seriously and now lives in a medieval Arab city.
Hmmmmmm.
How does that go?
I've forgotten.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> The haka is the best part!!!


There were a few very tense moments a few years ago when the Welsh team stared the Kiwis down after the Haka instead of just walking away as was traditional. It was quite controversial at the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There were a few very tense moments a few years ago when the Welsh team stared the Kiwis down after the Haka instead of just walking away as was traditional. It was quite controversial at the time.


I remember! 
Japan beat South Africa today!
Great stuff.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember!
> Japan beat South Africa today!
> Great stuff.


.....and Ireland beat Canada.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaahhahhaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
> Atternoon, Grandpa, ow be ee?


The grandkids are wearing me out !


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> .....and Ireland beat Canada.



...........and I'm beat too.
So I'm going to whisk myself off to bed!
Night night all
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The grandkids are wearing me out !


Not a problem, or delight, I will ever have.
Have a beer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...........and I'm beat too.
> So I'm going to whisk myself off to bed!
> Night night all
> Take care.


Night, Lyn.
I'll lay off the egg jokes.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

last of pirate day, family guy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


If that's the answer to the latest beaver question, it's not correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 149306
> 
> 
> last of pirate day, family guy


Our fellow's much better off.
Three out of four aint bad.


----------



## meech008

Daisy has arrived


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Daisy has arrived


Wow!
Nice ears, lovely rabbit, not the enormous mound of flop eared hairball I was imagining.
Should be reasonably manageable.
Hi, Meech!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Daisy has arrived


Hi, Daisy!
Be good!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Nice ears, lovely rabbit, not the enormous mound of flop eared hairball I was imagining.
> Should be reasonably manageable.
> Hi, Meech!


Hi!  how is everyone today? Yes I think she'll do fine here. Buddy had shown a very non threatening interest in her. He watches her for a bit and goes away. They still won't ever be unsupervised, it's just nice to know that neither one is stressed or anxious about the other


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I must away early tonight as I have an exceptionally early day tomorrow. 
Good night Michelle.
Good night anyone else still about or popping in.
Good night, Cold Dark Room. 
See you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi!  how is everyone today? Yes I think she'll do fine here. Buddy had shown a very non threatening interest in her. He watches her for a bit and goes away. They still won't ever be unsupervised, it's just nice to know that neither one is stressed or anxious about the other


yeah, good to know.
Good today.
It was National Talk Like a Pirate Day, so lots of suitable silliness.
Aaaaarrrhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaarghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
And stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you all wake up in the morning it will be September the 20th and therefore:
Happy National Punch Day.
No not "That's the way to do it" , or socking your neighbour a quick uppercut.
But the drink ( interestingly sailor related)
So mix a nice bowl of punch today.
It's also National Wife Appreciation Day.
So i'll tell wifey how much I love her and how she's my rock and I dread to think what I'd do without her.
And then give her a punch. 
Oh, and It's happy birthday egg to Adam, Tidgy's Dad.
Hurrrrraaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must away early tonight as I have an exceptionally early day tomorrow.
> Good night Michelle.
> Good night anyone else still about or popping in.
> Good night, Cold Dark Room.
> See you soon.



Probably be easier to just stay up.


----------



## Mantissa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when you all wake up in the morning it will be September the 20th and therefore:
> Happy National Punch Day.
> No not "That's the way to do it" , or socking your neighbour a quick uppercut.
> But the drink ( interestingly sailor related)
> So mix a nice bowl of punch today.
> It's also National Wife Appreciation Day.
> So i'll tell wifey how much I love her and how she's my rock and I dread to think what I'd do without her.
> And then give her a punch.
> Oh, and It's happy birthday egg to Adam, Tidgy's Dad.
> Hurrrrraaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Every day should be National Wife Appreciation Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Probably be easier to just stay up.


Probably true, but my moderately old eyes are getting weary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mantissa3 said:


> Every day should be National Wife Appreciation Day!


Indeed so, but I worry about wifey's ego. 
Hi, Mantissa3, pull up an armadillo, grab a coffee, watch out for flying jellyfish and relax.
This is The Cold Dark Room and have 3 points to begin.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A male beaver excretes a strong smelling pong from an anal scent gland containing castoreum ( from Castor, the genus of the beaver.) which contains salicylic acid used to make aspirin.
It's because of the beaver's liking for willow bark which was the usual source of salicylic acid, though I think meadowsweet is also used now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If aliens arrived on Earth to abduct our most successful inhabitants, where would they look ?
(excluding The Cold Dark Room)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Really must go now
can't keep eyses open.............
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone *waves*
I'm finally back after conquering the jungle called the outdoor tort enclosure. It's my own fault. I've watered the grass and it's become very healthy and thick and tall. So tall my torts were getting lost in it. 
My electric lawn mower is a trooper and managed to chop all that beautiful Bermuda grass down 
The torts are extremely fat and happy from stuffing themselves on grass clippings


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If aliens arrived on Earth to abduct our most successful inhabitants, where would they look ?
> (excluding The Cold Dark Room)


In the ocean


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really must go now
> can't keep eyses open.............
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!


*hands Adam a Monster*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone *waves*
> I'm finally back after conquering the jungle called the outdoor tort enclosure. It's my own fault. I've watered the grass and it's become very healthy and thick and tall. So tall my torts were getting lost in it.
> My electric lawn mower is a trooper and managed to chop all that beautiful Bermuda grass down
> The torts are extremely fat and happy from stuffing themselves on grass clippings


ha de ha.
There's always an upside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> In the ocean


But what are the most successful inhabitants?
Not just in the ocean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *hands Adam a Monster*


Ta!
Yeuch!!!!
Now i feel sleepy and sicky.
Night, night, Noel!!
See you tomorrow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta!
> Yeuch!!!!
> Now i feel sleepy and sicky.
> Night, night, Noel!!
> See you tomorrow!



Night Adam


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a problem, or delight, I will ever have.
> Have a beer!


Had several for lunch took a nap and having a couple with my son !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a problem, or delight, I will ever have.
> Have a beer!





Share mine with me they are great


----------



## Mantissa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed so, but I worry about wifey's ego.
> Hi, Mantissa3, pull up an armadillo, grab a coffee, watch out for flying jellyfish and relax.
> This is The Cold Dark Room and have 3 points to begin.
> Ahem.



what is the deepest place in the oceans (on Earth)?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But what are the most successful inhabitants?
> Not just in the ocean.


 

cockroaches?


----------



## johnandjade

Mantissa3 said:


> what is the deepest place in the oceans (on Earth)?




is it unknown?


----------



## johnandjade

being a pirate sure takes it toll! I feel seasick this mornooning :/ still it's nice to turn on the tv and see my boy


----------



## johnandjade

watching a program about how cow farts are affecting global warming due to methane gas! I actually asked my chemistry teacher why our farts are flammable (tryed and tested due to south park!) she said methane....

QI answered, it's hydrogen!


----------



## johnandjade

if anyone is interested in fidos buid heres the link http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....build...-gonna-be-a-lot-of-questions!.120689/


----------



## spud's_mum

Finished 








The first thing spud did was walk to the food and start eating 
I don't think he's even noticed the new surroundings haha

Just need to put the runners on and get the glass cut


----------



## spud's_mum

And get a background...


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished
> View attachment 149323
> 
> View attachment 149324
> 
> View attachment 149325
> 
> View attachment 149326
> 
> The first thing spud did was walk to the food and start eating
> I don't think he's even noticed the new surroundings haha
> 
> Just need to put the runners on and get the glass cut




wooo hooo  you won! ( im sure mr adam will agree) points! and lots of em  well done, im sure spud will be very happy and says thank you mummy (and grampa)


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> wooo hooo  you won! ( im sure mr adam will agree) points! and lots of em  well done, im sure spud will be very happy and says thank you mummy (and grampa)


Thanks, however, I think spud is saying "where's my proper food?" Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Had several for lunch took a nap and having a couple with my son !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> And get a background...




the one you posted is actually ok, it feels laminated and looks the part

if it helps for reference 

I still think you could design and draw your own though, we are planning on plexiglass added on top of background to allow us to change it( and keep Fido from staples, my friend went a bit daft with them) but don't tell him I said that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 149316
> 
> Share mine with me they are great


Thanks, Grandpa, they're great!! 
Next to a bar, I see!
Start 'em young!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks, however, I think spud is saying "where's my proper food?" Haha




we have tried and failed to grow indoors , even tried to add grow tray into enclosure but this is as far as they have grown:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mantissa3 said:


> what is the deepest place in the oceans (on Earth)?


Hmmmmmm.
Famously, it is The Marianas Trench, more specifically the Challenger Deep at about 11,000 m, or is there another one now?
It lies between Australia and Japan in the Pacific near a bunch of islands of the same name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cockroaches?


Nope, not in the ocean.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> we have tried and failed to grow indoors , even tried to add grow tray into enclosure but this is as far as they have grown:/
> View attachment 149328


I fail inside and outside 
I even managed I kill the weeds I was growing for spud. WEEDS!
Here are my attempts at growing spuds food.
Sow thistle:



Kale:


Nasturtium:



Pansy 



Now I just buy living salad plants from my shops and put it straight in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> being a pirate sure takes it toll! I feel seasick this mornooning :/ still it's nice to turn on the tv and see my boy
> View attachment 149320


Terrific!!!!
Morning, John!!
Morning, Fido!! 
Hope you feel better soon. (John, not Fido, I'm assuming Fido's fine.)
He looks it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> watching a program about how cow farts are affecting global warming due to methane gas! I actually asked my chemistry teacher why our farts are flammable (tryed and tested due to south park!) she said methane....
> 
> QI answered, it's hydrogen!


Depends on what you've been eating, your stomach bacteria whether you've been ingesting air etc.
Nitrogen 20 to 90%
Hydrogen 0 to 50% (flammable).
Carbon Dioxide 10 to 30%
Oxygen 0 to 10%
Methane 0 to 10 % (flammable).
With cows it's 20 to 30 gallons of methane per day per cow, though 90% is from the mouth.
This is a problem in Global warming.


----------



## johnandjade

morning sir, how are we today? hair of the old sea dog here... have to clean up after yesterday's madness


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not in the ocean.




algie/ plankton? please excuse my spelling


----------



## johnandjade

my wee women is a domestic goddess! bacon and waffle sandwiches on the way


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> my wee women is a domestic goddess! bacon and waffle sandwiches on the way



...and brought me a cuppa tea with pain killers


----------



## johnandjade

result! found return to oz on netfix, its a guilty pleasure i love it. that and the wizard of oz. oh and homeard bound, that might be next


----------



## johnandjade

can't explain how good this is, it works so well!


----------



## spud's_mum

The snails have now been fed and cleaned


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished
> View attachment 149323
> 
> View attachment 149324
> 
> View attachment 149325
> 
> View attachment 149326
> 
> The first thing spud did was walk to the food and start eating
> I don't think he's even noticed the new surroundings haha
> 
> Just need to put the runners on and get the glass cut


Wow!!!!!!!
That looks really, reallly, reallly great!!!
Well done to you and your dad!
And hurrah for lucky Spud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooo hooo  you won! ( im sure mr adam will agree) points! and lots of em  well done, im sure spud will be very happy and says thank you mummy (and grampa)


Indeed, I agree.
100%


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I fail inside and outside
> I even managed I kill the weeds I was growing for spud. WEEDS!
> Here are my attempts at growing spuds food.
> Sow thistle:
> 
> View attachment 149329
> 
> Kale:
> View attachment 149330
> 
> Nasturtium:
> 
> View attachment 149331
> 
> Pansy
> 
> View attachment 149332
> 
> Now I just buy living salad plants from my shops and put it straight in.


Gosh!!!
Sorry, my friend, but that's a bit rubbish!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning sir, how are we today? hair of the old sea dog here... have to clean up after yesterday's madness


Thanks, John, very busy today, so tidying up appreciated.
Hair of doggy here, also. 
Lots of students and visitors today and............maybe get to watch Doctor Who this evening.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just cut my foot on plexi glass


----------



## jaizei

Very brave, though I imagine this is as safe as any place to put it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my wee women is a domestic goddess! bacon and waffle sandwiches on the way


Massively YYYYYuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> result! found return to oz on netfix, its a guilty pleasure i love it. that and the wizard of oz. oh and homeard bound, that might be next


Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149335
> 
> The snails have now been fed and cleaned


They look really pretty and happy, if a snail can be said to be happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just cut my foot on plexi glass
> View attachment 149338


Ow!
Ow!
ow!
But i expect you'll live.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Grandpa, they're great!!
> Next to a bar, I see!
> Start 'em young!


That's the only way to get them to be still !


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## johnandjade

my niece is doing better, she was diagnosed with pneumonia


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my niece is doing better, she was diagnosed with pneumonia


crikey!
A lot of bother, but glad she's getting well
Poor little thing, no fun at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey-wikey, what a day!!!!!
But can relax now, until after my birthday, and the it's the Eid here. ( festival of sacrificing an animal).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> algie/ plankton? please excuse my spelling


Nope the most successful group of organisms on Earth are the bacteria. 
They win on many count ; profusion, diversity, ability to live under adverse conditions.
All other life depends on them.
Chicken would taste of nothing if bacteria didn't give it flavour. 
Only a few are dangerous.
in one gram of soil you will find about 40,000 different species of bacteria, let alone the combined numbers of each. 
And each species can be as different from one another as a rhinoceros is from a primrose. 
They can live in boiling acid, ice, nuclear cooling water and under 6,000 atmospheres of pressure. 
75 % of the bacteria in the Human stomach are yet to be identified. 
They divide parthenogenically, by splitting into two,like the amoeba.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished
> View attachment 149323
> 
> View attachment 149324
> 
> View attachment 149325
> 
> View attachment 149326
> 
> The first thing spud did was walk to the food and start eating
> I don't think he's even noticed the new surroundings haha
> 
> Just need to put the runners on and get the glass cut


Looks great and good to see Spud has his priorities right!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey-wikey, what a day!!!!!
> But can relax now, until after my birthday, and the it's the Eid here. ( festival of sacrificing an animal).


I like the bit about you being able to relax but not the sacrificing bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all
(singing at top of voice!!)

_Gwlad, gwlad, pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad._

_Tra môr yn fur i'r bur hoff bau,_

_O bydded i'r hen iaith barhau._

After an undisciplined start - Wales beat Uruguay 54 -9
A good start but a long way to go yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like the bit about you being able to relax but not the sacrificing bit.


'Tis essential for the religion, the animal is killed quickly and a lot is given to charity, people are happy and it's all pretty good really.
It's not compulsory to be there or watch it happen.
I also think it good as in the West, many people think meat comes in a supermarket, they aren't really aware that an animal has to die to give us meat. 
The children often become 'friends' with their pet sheep, so there is much wailing and crying come the day.
It teaches life and death, like gerbils and hamsters do for kids in some places.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my niece is doing better, she was diagnosed with pneumonia


Poor little thing and what a worry for mum and dad. Hope all are coping OK with the treatment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all
> (singing at top of voice!!)
> 
> _Gwlad, gwlad, pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad._
> 
> _Tra môr yn fur i'r bur hoff bau,_
> 
> _O bydded i'r hen iaith barhau._
> 
> After an undisciplined start - Wales beat Uruguay 54 -9
> A good start but a long way to go yet!!


Yep, the Welsh go top of the group. 
England up next.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, the Welsh go top of the group.
> England up next.


Yup - hoping some of the injured players will be Ok for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup - hoping some of the injured players will be Ok for that.


Me, too.
Whatever my loyalties, I want to see two full strength sides playing good rugby.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> Whatever my loyalties, I want to see two full strength sides playing good rugby.


Quite a few of Welsh stalwarts missing from squad but a very promising younger team today.
I shall be cheering for Scotland on Weds when they take on Japan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Quite a few of Welsh stalwarts missing from squad but a very promising younger team today.
> I shall be cheering for Scotland on Weds when they take on Japan.


Me, too, but the Japanese look dangerous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How many bacteria does it take to change a light bulb?
1........No 2.....No,4......No, 8..........No16..........No 32................No 64 .....................No 128................
etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too, but the Japanese look dangerous.


Didn't see their match v Canada but in the words of one numpty Welsh commentator today when he was talking about Uruguay,
'They've obviously come to play football!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Didn't see their match v Canada but in the words of one numpty Welsh commentator today when he was talking about Uruguay,
> 'They've obviously come to play football!'


?
Ireland thrashed Canada, Japan pulled off possibly the biggest shock in World Cup history, by beating two times winners South Africa.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> Ireland thrashed Canada, Japan pulled off possibly the biggest shock in World Cup history, by beating two times winners South Africa.


Yeah sorry that's what I meant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah sorry that's what I meant!


How are you today, Lyn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Torus is the Latin name for a bulge or protuberance and is used today to describe doughnut shaped objects like the particle accelerator.
Torus is also the name for the fleshy part of an apple. 
Some believe the universe is torus shaped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the Battle of The Bulge, who were the Stomach Division ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How are you today, Lyn?


Good thanks Adam, lunch with sister's family, match then a nice walk so a good relaxing Sunday.
What about you?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the Battle of The Bulge, who were the Stomach Division ?


Don't know yet but many people are still fighting the Battle of the Bulge in the stomach division.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks Adam, lunch with sister's family, match then a nice walk so a good relaxing Sunday.
> What about you?


Quite busy today with visitors, six hours teaching and getting the Doctor Who episode to watch tonight. 
Wifey back at 9, so watch it after that, i hope, very excited!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't know yet but many people are still fighting the Battle of the Bulge in the stomach division.


They can always colon a dietitian.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite busy today with visitors, six hours teaching and getting the Doctor Who episode to watch tonight.
> Wifey back at 9, so watch it after that, i hope, very excited!!!!!


Not long to contain yourself now.
Is Wifey a Downton Abbey fan?
The first of the final series starts tonight at 9.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They can always colon a dietitian.


They would have to weigh up their options - it may be a waist of time.


----------



## meech008

Pizza for dinner today! Yayyyy! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not long to contain yourself now.
> Is Wifey a Downton Abbey fan?
> The first of the final series starts tonight at 9.


We've never watched it.
Can't get British TV here usually, but can download.
Never worried about Downton, sounds a bit soapy, just better acted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They would have to weigh up their options - it may be a waist of time.


They get fatigued easily and head for the lard er.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Pizza for dinner today! Yayyyy! How is everyone?


Hi Meech how's Daisy settling in?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've never watched it.
> Can't get British TV here usually, but can download.
> Never worried about Downton, sounds a bit soapy, just better acted.


Yes I suppose it is.
It's run its course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pizza for dinner today! Yayyyy! How is everyone?


I hope didn't just eat our pizza dartboard! 
i'm tired, but happy.
Lots of work today, but Doctor Who tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pizza for dinner today! Yayyyy! How is everyone?


And, other than looking forward to your pizza, how are you, Michelle?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They get fatigued easily and head for the lard er.


Or they may plump for the fridge.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech how's Daisy settling in?


She's doing well! She seems very comfortable and comes over for cheek rubs when I come in the room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or they may plump for the fridge.


Tubby or not tubby?
That is the question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> She's doing well! She seems very comfortable and comes over for cheek rubs when I come in the room.


That's sweet.
Not like the rabbit in Monty Python and The Holy Grail.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope didn't just eat our pizza dartboard!
> i'm tired, but happy.
> Lots of work today, but Doctor Who tonight!


Yay! I've never seen any of the Doctor Who episodes.....Maybe I should try


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And, other than looking forward to your pizza, how are you, Michelle?


I'm well! It's been a lovely Sunday


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> She's doing well! She seems very comfortable and comes over for cheek rubs when I come in the room.


I bunny sat for my sister's rabbit once. His hutch was put in my conservatory, but one night I had a feeling I was being watched and looked up to see Archie up on my window ledge staring in. I let him in and he just wanted to lie on the sofa next to me like a little dog.
He was quite a character.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I bunny sat for my sister's rabbit once. His hutch was put in my conservatory, but one night I had a feeling I was being watched and looked up to see Archie up on my window ledge staring in. I let him in and he just wanted to lie on the sofa next to me like a little dog.
> He was quite a character.


Bunnies are pretty cool little animals! I never realized


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yay! I've never seen any of the Doctor Who episodes.....Maybe I should try


yahhhaaaaaayyyy!!!!!
See if you can have a look at "Mummy on the Orient Express".
Might be a good start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bunny sat for my sister's rabbit once. His hutch was put in my conservatory, but one night I had a feeling I was being watched and looked up to see Archie up on my window ledge staring in. I let him in and he just wanted to lie on the sofa next to me like a little dog.
> He was quite a character.





meech008 said:


> Bunnies are pretty cool little animals! I never realized


They're great! 
Like torts, very underrated animals.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yahhhaaaaaayyyy!!!!!
> See if you can have a look at "Mummy on the Orient Express".
> Might be a good start.



So who's been the best Doctor?


----------



## Mantissa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> Famously, it is The Marianas Trench, more specifically the Challenger Deep at about 11,000 m, or is there another one now?
> It lies between Australia and Japan in the Pacific near a bunch of islands of the same name.



YES, BRILLIANT! You have been awarded half of my Cold Dark Room new starter (3) points! My favorite places in the Mariannas Islands include the American island of Guam, and Truck Lagoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So who's been the best Doctor?


Eccleston was great, but 2 much gurning early on and only did one year. 
For me, Patrick Troughton, Tom Baker and David Tennant were all superb, but I have to go with the Governor, William Hartnell, the first, but i'm very fond of how Capaldi has started.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mantissa3 said:


> YES, BRILLIANT! You have been awarded half of my Cold Dark Room new starter (3) points! My favorite places in the Mariannas Islands include the American island of Guam, and Truck Lagoon.


You've been ?
Wow !
I'd love to go.
Keep your points, but I'll take 2, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just watched the first trailer again.
Only moderate, actually.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eccleston was great, but 2 much gurning early on and only did one year.
> For me, Patrick Troughton, Tom Baker and David Tennant were all superb, but I have to go with the Governor, William Hartnell, the first, but i'm very fond of how Capaldi has started.


Hartnell for me too, a much less technical age so no special effects as today. 
Eccleston was a good choice for the return of Dr Who to our screens though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
How is it going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hartnell for me too, a much less technical age so no special effects as today.
> Eccleston was a good choice for the return of Dr Who to our screens though.


Yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!
Points!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> How is it going?


Evening, Noel.
Very tired but happy at this end.
You ?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> How is it going?


Hi Noel everything fine here,
Hope all's well with you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel everything fine here,
> Hope all's well with you.


Everything is good here, just relaxing and watching football.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Everything is good here, just relaxing and watching football.


I'm watching Doctor Who !
Just watched second trailer again.
good.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Everything is good here, just relaxing and watching football.


I've had an afternoon of rugby, plenty more to come with the World Cup in town!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've had an afternoon of rugby, plenty more to come with the World Cup in town!


It's only 6 weeks!
Just watched the Prequel to the Prequel.
Interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm watching Doctor Who !
> Just watched second trailer again.
> good.


Enjoy Adam!
I am going to say goodnight to you all now as lots to do
- Ironing again 
So see you tomorrow,
Take care.
Nos Da


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy Adam!
> I am going to say goodnight to you all now as lots to do
> - Ironing again
> So see you tomorrow,
> Take care.
> Nos Da


Bye Lyn *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy Adam!
> I am going to say goodnight to you all now as lots to do
> - Ironing again
> So see you tomorrow,
> Take care.
> Nos Da


Nos da.
Have a good night and good day tomorrow.
C U.
Didn't u make it flat enough last time ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just watched The Prequel, "The Doctor's Meditation ".
Quite funny.
I have a feeling about this...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Doctor Who "The Magician's Apprentice was excellent.
For Whovians anyway.
None who fans would have been very confused, which is why we're 2 million viewers down on this time last year, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night all.
I shall drift happily off to dream of Daleks.
Night night Cold Dark Roommates
night night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you awake in the morning it will be the 21st of September.
It is the International Day of Peace.
Wish it could be so.
And it's Happy Birthday Eve to Adam, Tidgy's Dad. 
Hurrraaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mantissa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've been ?
> Wow !
> I'd love to go.
> Keep your points, but I'll take 2, thanks.



Not much of a choice - I was in the canoe club (the US Navy) on board a ship, and they sent us over there... Once there, I fell in love with the islands, I must say. Worth the trip if you are ever knocking about the Pacific Islands.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when you awake in the morning it will be the 21st of September.
> It is the International Day of Peace.
> Wish it could be so.
> And it's Happy Birthday Eve to Adam, Tidgy's Dad.
> Hurrraaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In Ohio I got about a hour before but in AZ I got 4 1/2 hours but


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, hope the Monday blues aren't to bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry to not keep up on the "CDR" reading lately but it really is bedtime for this truck-beat Cowboy. 
So with that clear honesty, I bid y'all g-night.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry to not keep up on the "CDR" reading lately but it really is bedtime for this truck-beat Cowboy.
> So with that clear honesty, I bid y'all g-night.




good night ken, hope you're doing well and staying positive


----------



## kingtortugatron

Tortoise


----------



## kingtortugatron

Tortoise


----------



## kingtortugatron

Tortoise


----------



## johnandjade

kingtortugatron said:


> Tortoise




duck billed platypus


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mantissa3 said:


> Not much of a choice - I was in the canoe club (the US Navy) on board a ship, and they sent us over there... Once there, I fell in love with the islands, I must say. Worth the trip if you are ever knocking about the Pacific Islands.


Don't think I'll join the US Navy to get a peek, but might be worth me looking at a Pacific Islands tour.
I've done Indonesia, the Philippines and Singapore etc. but not the further east places or smaller island groups.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> In Ohio I got about a hour before but in AZ I got 4 1/2 hours but
> View attachment 149434


Thanks, Grandpa!!!!!!!!
You are the first!!
Mainly because it's my birthday eve, my birthday's tomorrow!!!!

But thanks anyway, really kind of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, hope the Monday blues aren't to bad.


Not at all, i'm on holiday!!!!
Hurraahhhhh for Monday!!!!
Afternoon, John, hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry to not keep up on the "CDR" reading lately but it really is bedtime for this truck-beat Cowboy.
> So with that clear honesty, I bid y'all g-night.


Night night and good morning when you awaken!
We understand.
Still great to have you popping in occasionally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kingtortugatron said:


> Tortoise


Hello, Kingtortugatron and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Please pull up an armadillo to have a sit on, grab a coffee or other refreshing drink and chill out.
watch out for the snow leopard.
He's hunting for carrots.
And have some points to begin.
Oh, and 
Tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> duck billed platypus


Emperor penguin.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all, i'm on holiday!!!!
> Hurraahhhhh for Monday!!!!
> Afternoon, John, hope you're having a good day.




no energy today, works no fun  on a plus though fidos glass is ordered. how are you today sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no energy today, works no fun  on a plus though fidos glass is ordered. how are you today sir?


Not long to go, now!!!! 
Well, good about the glass anyway.
Speaking of which, I'm slurping a glass of quite reasonable Moroccan white. 
I'm fine, but have to go out and buy a potato or 2 now.
So catch you later.


----------



## meech008

Well, today's the day....


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Emperor penguin.


Burrowing owls!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well, today's the day....


Gosh, yes, your doctor's appointment.
Best of luck with that, hoping for a quick diagnosis and an easy fix.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Burrowing owls!!!


Naked mole rats.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, yes, your doctor's appointment.
> Best of luck with that, hoping for a quick diagnosis and an easy fix.


I'm nervous. I never get nervous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm nervous. I never get nervous.


Not much point in me saying, "Keep calm!".
But I can say that The Cold Dark Room has an excellent track record of wishing people well and there being a happy resolution. 
And The Cold Dark Room wishes you the very best, as always.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Grandpa!!!!!!!!
> You are the first!!
> Mainly because it's my birthday eve, my birthday's tomorrow!!!!
> 
> But thanks anyway, really kind of you.


If you drink take 2 birthdays they are small


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you drink take 2 birthdays they are small


My birthday lasts three days, Gramps.
And, oh yes, I'll be drinking!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Well, today's the day....



best of luck


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I'm nervous. I never get nervous.



Whatever it is, already is. Finding out what it is can only be good.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm nervous. I never get nervous.


Hope it all goes well. I always get nervous at the docs, my BP shoots up. I think its called white coat syndrome - don't know why my docs have never worn white coats - just the ones who came to carry me off!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all goes well. I always get nervous at the docs, my BP shoots up. I think its called white coat syndrome - don't know why my docs have never worn white coats - just the ones who came to carry me off!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all goes well. I always get nervous at the docs, my BP shoots up. I think its called white coat syndrome - don't know why my docs have never worn white coats - just the ones who came to carry me off!




allo miss lyn! hope all is well, love the link


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all goes well. I always get nervous at the docs, my BP shoots up. I think its called white coat syndrome - don't know why my docs have never worn white coats - just the ones who came to carry me off!


Yes, wellllll!!!!!!!!!
ha ha ho ho heehee heehee!
It's all a bit silly really.
Everyone knows that i'm Napoleon XIV.


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon Adam and John
If you're Napoleon XIV, Adam, then I'm Spartacus.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon Adam and John
> If you're Napoleon XIV, Adam, then I'm Spartacus.


 

im a singer!!! pause for link...


----------



## johnandjade

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brother_John_Sellers


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


I love that song!
very clever video - not what you'd expect for the song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Very funny, clever and horrid take on that.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love that song!
> very clever video - not what you'd expect for the song.




one of my favourites, always cheers me up, its like seeing my future as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon Adam and John
> If you're Napoleon XIV, Adam, then I'm Spartacus.


No! I'm Spartacus!
And so's my wife!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon Adam and John
> If you're Napoleon XIV, Adam, then I'm Spartacus.


Good evening, Spartacus.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Spartacus.


Hi Nappy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brother_John_Sellers


Crikey!
You're much older than you look.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> You're much older than you look.




botox!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Nappy!


Not tonight, Spartaphine.


----------



## johnandjade

home  bad day today but at least it's over now. and the celebrations start tomorrow!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not tonight, Spartaphine.


Is he allowed to say that?
Of Corsican!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home  bad day today but at least it's over now. and the celebrations start tomorrow!!


At midnight tonight!!!!! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is he allowed to say that?
> Of Corsican!


Is it a Boneaparte of contention ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it a Boneaparte of contention ?


In general no, but it could be to someone who is short tempered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> In general no, but it could be to someone who is short tempered.


Hang on, just need to go and water the loo.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hang on, just need to go and water the loo.


Which reminds me that his marriage to Josephine was one of convenience for her, but the penny didn't drop for him and they still were engaged.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Which reminds me that his marriage to Josephine was one of convenience for her, but the penny didn't drop for him and they still were engaged.


Hey, Jose you're so phine,
You're so phine you blow my mind,
Hey, Jose.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, Jose you're so phine,
> You're so phine you blow my mind,
> Hey, Jose.


Stop taking the Mickey!


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Whatever it is, already is. Finding out what it is can only be good.


You know, you're right. I never thought of it like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Stop taking the Mickey!


But she's such a mousey little thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But she's such a mousey little thing.


She's supposed to be - it's the minniemum requirement for her to fulfil her contract


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Battle of the Bulge was Germany's last great push for victory in WWII. 
The allies were advancing across Belgium and the German's made their final great counter-offensive against the US sector where there became a bulge in the Allied lines as the Germans pushed forward and the Americans fell back. 
It was the largest and bloodiest infantry battle in American history with 600,000 US troops involved, more than in the Battle of Gettysburg, both sides put together. 
It was late 1944, Stalin's Red Army was pushing through Poland towards Germany and the Germans hadn't enough troops available. So they decided to use all the men who had a sick note, but were not too seriously ill, for example all those with a tummy bug. So all those with stomach ailments were drafted into a Division of the 70th Infantry Vermacht, called The Stomach Division. They displayed outstanding guts and were given their own latrines and special diet, 
They never got involved in the front line of the battle itself, but were mopped up later by the Canadians.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She's supposed to be - it's the minniemum requirement for her to fulfil her contract


And she's a bit goofy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And she's a bit goofy.


but she never tried to duck out of anything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, one to google now for points.
Arachibutyrophobia is the irrational fear of what ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> but she never tried to duck out of anything


She just prays for help from the god of the Underworld.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She just prays for help from the god of the Underworld.


She doesn't care if people call her names - she always says, 'Styx and stones will break my bones... etc.'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, one to google now for points.
> Arachibutyrophobia is the irrational fear of what ?


The fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of your mouth!!
Crazy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She doesn't care if people call her names - she always says, 'Styx and stones will break my bones... etc.'


And never parks her Charon double yellow lines.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And pogonophobia is the fear of ?


----------



## Lyn W

A fear of jumping up and down on sticks?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> A fear of jumping up and down on sticks?


.....................or a fear of beards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A fear of jumping up and down on sticks?


Since it's pogo no phobia, perhaps a fear of NOT jumping up and down on sticks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....................or a fear of beards.


Yes, and i wonder if it's a fear of beards on people or just giant beards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is anthropophobia ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is anthropophobia ?


Fear of people right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Fear of people right?


Yep, or society.
Points, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And anthrophobia ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And never parks her Charon double yellow lines.


It would only have been a minos offence


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It would only have been a minos offence


Wait a mo.
We were just talking about a fear of jumping about on Styx.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And anthrophobia ?


same thing isn't it? fear of interacting with people etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> same thing isn't it? fear of interacting with people etc


Nope, quite different.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to pop out for a while.
Enjoy your last few hours in your 40s Adam.
I will see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, quite different.


Hmm - will look it up again later..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to pop out for a while.
> Enjoy your last few hours in your 40s Adam.
> I will see you later.


I will, but i'm really looking forwards to my fifties. 
See you when you pop back.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And anthrophobia ?


Fear of insects?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Fear of insects?


Nope, that's entomophobia.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everybody


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everybody


Hello, Noel.
Happy days!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam
Wibble Wobble


----------



## jaizei




----------



## meech008

Finally back home.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Half Century Adam!
Let the celebrations begin!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Wibble Wobble


Wobble Wibble! 
It's my Birthday!
Half a century.
Hurrah for me!


----------



## meech008

Happy Birthday Adam!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi meech don't know where birthday boy has disappeared to.
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Looks and moves like wifey did 10 or so years back.
Quite like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Finally back home.


Never mind my birthday!
Tell us how you are!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Half Century Adam!
> Let the celebrations begin!!


BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you so much, Lyn, that's wonderful.
Wow!!!!!
Love it.
LET THE CELEBRATION'S BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy Birthday Adam!!!


Thank you so much, Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy my birthday to you, too!
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech don't know where birthday boy has disappeared to.
> Hope all is well with you.


I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you so much, Lyn, that's wonderful.
> Wow!!!!!
> Love it.
> LET THE CELEBRATION'S BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was going to make you a cake but you've not done anything so bad to deserve that!
The candles may also have been a fire hazard.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So what's first on the cards to kick off the celebrations Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to make you a cake but you've not done anything so bad to deserve that!
> The candles may also have been a fire hazard.


I'm always good, hurray for me!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So what's first on the cards to kick off the celebrations Adam?


At the top of the page is a birthday message message from TortoiseForum.org!!!!!!
Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points to TFO.
Was that you, Cameron ?
@jaizei or were others involved?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At the top of the page id a birthday message message from TortoiseForum.org!!!!!!
> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Points to TFO.
> Was that you, Cameron ?
> @jaizei or were others involved?


Which page?
Can't see anything here - is it a PM?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So what's first on the cards to kick off the celebrations Adam?


Sorry, got distracted ! 
Lots of lager and white wine and a shed load of birthday presents in a moment if wifey doesn't want a really hard time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Which page?
> Can't see anything here - is it a PM?


No here, in the CDR.
Is it only visible to me?
Immediately above where it says COLD DARK ROOM at the top of the page.


----------



## Lyn W

Nope must be just you
I have an Amazon ad at the top of this page!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'm sorry I can't party all night with you and Wifey and other CDRers, Adam
but I have to go and sleep now.
I hope you have a great first birthday day
with lots of nice pressies
I will catch up with you tomorrow to see what you've been up to.
Take care
Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope must be just you
> I have an Amazon ad at the top of this page!


Oh,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh,


Can you copy and paste it in a post?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm sorry I can't party all night with you and Wifey and other CDRers, Adam
> but I have to go and sleep now.
> I hope you have a great first birthday day
> with lots of nice pressies
> I will catch up with you tomorrow to see what you've been up to.
> Take care
> Night Night!


Thanks, Lynn, there's gonna be lots of it, in the moments I'm conscious at least.
Nos da! 
Nighty byes.
have a good day tomorrow and thanks again for the well wishes.


----------



## AZtortMom

For you Adam


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Lynn, there's gonna be lots of it, in the moments I'm conscious at least.
> Nos da!
> Nighty byes.
> have a good day tomorrow and thanks again for the well wishes.


You're welcome!
Don't go making yourself sick with excitement!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can you copy and paste it in a post?


One can but try.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-780


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At the top of the page is a birthday message message from TortoiseForum.org!!!!!!
> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Points to TFO.
> Was that you, Cameron ?
> @jaizei or were others involved?



It's like the banner under your name; the forum does it automatically.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149531
> For you Adam


Thank, you, thank you,thank you, Noel
And a very happy my birthday to you, as well.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're welcome!
> Don't go making yourself sick with excitement!!


I am always happy with excitement on my birthday,but not sick.
Until the day after anyway, hence three days, perhaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's like the banner under your name; the forum does it automatically.


Oh, a bit disappointing, but still nice.
And it doesn't show up for anyone else ?


----------



## jaizei

This is what it looks like. I took a screencap for something else and noticed it after the fact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> This is what it looks like. I took a screencap for something else and noticed it after the fact.


That link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First present from wifey...............
An empty grey carrier bag. 
Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey says it's camouflage.
What, I put it over my head and people with think i'm headless when stood next to a pachyderm ?
Is she trying to suffocate me ?


----------



## wellington

HAPPY BITHDAY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, I should point out I got a dvd before my birthtday from her because I was getting over-excited.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> HAPPY BITHDAY.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!
Points! 
And a very happy my birthday to you, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Third present.
Another empty grey plastic carrier bag.
Not overjoyed so far, but covers a foot, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next up, another Doctor Who DVD!!!! 
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech don't know where birthday boy has disappeared to.
> Hope all is well with you.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never mind my birthday!
> Tell us how you are!!!!!


I don't want to be a downer on your birthday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I don't want to be a downer on your birthday!


I will worry if you don't tell me.
That is if you don't mind sharing.
Your health is more important than a silly birthday anyway.
It was clearly not a good result.
Please tell, if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A Torchwood DVD, hurrah!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First present from wifey...............
> An empty grey carrier bag.
> Hmmm.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADAM! I hope it was a great day!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADAM! I hope it was a great day!!!!!!


Goodness!!!!!
Thanks, Shannon, but in Morocco the 22nd is only three hours old.
These time zones are confusing, it's nearly the end of yours but the start of mine. 
But I will have a great day (and the next two, mine last three days). and i hope you do too.
Have some fun!!!!!
Hurrah!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will worry if you don't tell me.
> That is if you don't mind sharing.
> Your health is more important than a silly birthday anyway.
> It was clearly not a good result.
> Please tell, if you can.


I sent you a message


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!!!
> Thanks, Shannon, but in Morocco the 22nd is only three hours old.
> These time zones are confusing, it's nearly the end of yours but the start of mine.
> But I will have a great day (and the next two, mine last three days). and i hope you do too.
> Have some fun!!!!!
> Hurrah!!!


Yeah it gets confusing! If you look at my name it has 92113 in it. Meaning 9-21-13 as in my wedding date. So today is my wedding anniversary, only 2 years married but dating since 1997. I feel like my husband and I have been married for almost 20 yrs LOL! Anyways, celebrate and enjoy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah it gets confusing! If you look at my name it has 92113 in it. Meaning 9-21-13 as in my wedding date. So today is my wedding anniversary, only 2 years married but dating since 1997. I feel like my husband and I have been married for almost 20 yrs LOL! Anyways, celebrate and enjoy


Thanks, I will!!
And Happy Anniversary to you both, hope you feel the same as me, that it may only be a band of gold and a piece of paper, but i'm so glad I did it.
Best thing i ever did, i think.
You celebrate and enjoy, too!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, I will!!
> And Happy Anniversary to you both, hope you feel the same as me, that it may only be a band of gold and a piece of paper, but i'm so glad I did it.
> Best thing i ever did, i think.
> You celebrate and enjoy, too!!!!


Yes! I got lucky indeed with an amazing guy who deals with me  have a good one and take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yes! I got lucky indeed with an amazing guy who deals with me  have a good one and take care!


You, too, my friend!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A black box that looks like a mini coffin!!!!
Hmmmmm.
Oh it's Moroccan leather shoes!!!! 
Nice!!!!!
Good wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey has told me that I can't open anything else til tomorrow, ie later on today.
Hmmm.
Better go to bed now then, so it'll be morning quicker!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Cold Dark Roomfriends!!!
Sleep well, Cold Dark Room !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When you awaken in the morning, remember it's :
Car Free Day.
That's every day for me, i wish everyone wouldn't drive today. (and everyday, actually).
Elephant Appreciation Day- I will send a message to Kah-ling, my old elephant from my Thailand days.
And it's Hobbit Day!!!!!!
Hope you have a good day,hobbits everywhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and in case anyone's somehow failed to notice, most importantly, September the 22nd is :
Adam, Tidgy's Dad's Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(or at least the first of three days.) 
Hurrah!!!!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

happy bithday mr adam!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

P.M. sent. Adam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. 
I wasn't here more or less at all for the last three days because of my home repair problems, but they are now all done. new garage door section and new kitchen lighting.
Also, Queen Bertha has moved into her new, much larger pen with success and I actually have a decent photo of her to enter into the calendar contest.
I'm going to go back and read the pages that I missed.
I hope that everyone is doing very well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, Cameron.
Have a super my birthday, too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy bithday mr adam!!!!


Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, John, thank ee, thank ee.
I hope you share three fab days with me both in The Cold Dark Room and in bonnie Scotland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I wasn't here more or less at all for the last three days because of my home repair problems, but they are now all done. new garage door section and new kitchen lighting.
> Also, Queen Bertha has moved into her new, much larger pen with success and I actually have a decent photo of her to enter into the calendar contest.
> I'm going to go back and read the pages that I missed.
> I hope that everyone is doing very well!


Glad you got everything sorted, must all be quite a relief. 
Looking forwards to this calendar competition.
Crikey, you've got a fair bit of rubbish to read through, good luck, old chap.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you, John, thank ee, thank ee.
> I hope you share three fab days with me both in The Cold Dark Room and in bonnie Scotland.




how's your day been so far? hope you're getting spoiled


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey still in bed 
Tidgy's been nice though.
I made myself a full English and have been drinking the first of Today's permitted presents......
A bottle of Jack Daniel's !!!!
America at its yummiest!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how's your day been so far? hope you're getting spoiled


Hope you're having a good one, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This lobster is male on one side and female on the other, split right down the middle!!!
Odd.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This lobster is male on one side and female on the other, split right down the middle!!!
> Odd.




have seen that before, blue ones too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey still in bed
> Tidgy's been nice though.
> I made myself a full English and have been drinking the first of Today's permitted presents......
> A bottle of Jack Daniel's !!!!
> America at its yummiest!!!




and quite right sir! tidgy might even let you win at chess today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have seen that before, blue ones too!


Golly!!!!
And a Northern Cardinal that never tried to sing!! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!!!!
> And a Northern Cardinal that never tried to sing!! !





Didn't come out last time!!!!!


johnandjade said:


> and quite right sir! tidgy might even let you win at chess today!


I beat her this morning!!!!
But i think she let me as it's my birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness, it just didn't want to be posted!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 149579




is a zebra black with white stripes or white with black stripes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is a zebra black with white stripes or white with black stripes?


White with black stripes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anthophobia is the fear of flowers.
What is ailurophobia.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Birthday cakes and a selection of slurpy beverages are now available for your enjoyment folks!
If you can find the mobile giant armadillo coffee table, that is.
The music is currently The Wombles and the clown (actually the one-legged pirate in disguise), will be arriving shortly.
Have fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think I'm giving up on the calendar photo.
None of the shots look good enough.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'm giving up on the calendar photo.
> None of the shots look good enough.........


I thought you said you had a good one ?
i'm of a perfectionist mindset myself and none of the photos of Tidgy are good enough.
But i know i'm being hyper-critical, so will enter one of them, probably at the last minute.
It's taking part, Ed, not winning.
We want Bertha to have a chance of a calendar month and if not she'll appear somewhere, as will all the entries.
Tidgy won't get a month, but she's going to enter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A shoe horn.
hmmm.
But quite a nice one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A shoe horn.
> hmmm.
> But quite a nice one.




to go with your new shoes


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'm giving up on the calendar photo.
> None of the shots look good enough.........




i was trawling through pictures of fido, eventually gave up and went with my thought lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Birthday cakes and a selection of slurpy beverages are now available for your enjoyment folks!
> If you can find the mobile giant armadillo coffee table, that is.
> The music is currently The Wombles and the clown (actually the one-legged pirate in disguise), will be arriving shortly.
> Have fun.



woooohoooo!!! party time   hip hip hooray for the bithday boy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anthophobia is the fear of flowers.
> What is ailurophobia.?




...an irrational fear


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you got everything sorted, must all be quite a relief.
> Looking forwards to this calendar competition.
> Crikey, you've got a fair bit of rubbish to read through, good luck, old chap.


I'm hoping to enter a pic soon too, been busy. However I have my TFO calendar hanging up at work. Everyone loves it! I'm hoping to see one of my torts in there this year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to go with your new shoes


Yep, wifey thinks of everything. 
But she's still in bed 
But I'm watching Torchwood, so it's all good!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm hoping to enter a pic soon too, been busy. However I have my TFO calendar hanging up at work. Everyone loves it! I'm hoping to see one of my torts in there this year


I hope so, too.
Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

mum swung by there, my wee niece is on the mend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mum swung by there, my wee niece is on the mend


That's good news.
Makes my birthday a little bit happier!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's good news.
> Makes my birthday a little bit happier!!!!



what festivities are on the cards for tonight sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what festivities are on the cards for tonight sir?


Quiet night in.
Lots of Doctor Who, pressies and booze, just me and wifey.
And Tidgy.
That's what i want.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought you said you had a good one ?
> i'm of a perfectionist mindset myself and none of the photos of Tidgy are good enough.
> But i know i'm being hyper-critical, so will enter one of them, probably at the last minute.
> It's taking part, Ed, not winning.
> We want Bertha to have a chance of a calendar month and if not she'll appear somewhere, as will all the entries.
> Tidgy won't get a month, but she's going to enter.


The "last minute" is today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The "last minute" is today.


No, Ed, one week left !!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Ed, one week left !!!!


Oh, good.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah it gets confusing! If you look at my name it has 92113 in it. Meaning 9-21-13 as in my wedding date. So today is my wedding anniversary, only 2 years married but dating since 1997. I feel like my husband and I have been married for almost 20 yrs LOL! Anyways, celebrate and enjoy


Congratulations for yesterday!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations for yesterday!


Yes. Congratulations.
20 years will feel like two hopefully.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Congratulations.
> 20 years will feel like two hopefully.




ditto


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations for yesterday!


Thank you Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> is a zebra black with white stripes or white with black stripes?


Neither its just wearing stripy PJs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, good.


Give it a shot!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anthophobia is the fear of flowers.
> What is ailurophobia.?


A fear of beer?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Neither its just wearing stripy PJs


 the giraffe first came about when chuck norris uppercutted a horse


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A fear of beer?




blasphemy!!!!! :0


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A shoe horn.
> hmmm.
> But quite a nice one.


I thought it was illegal to hunt shoes for their horns - or am I getting confused with Rhinos?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Give it a shot!!!


I do have nice photos, but they are not calendar quality.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mum swung by there, my wee niece is on the mend


That's great news John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> blasphemy!!!!! :0


Indeed!!!


----------



## johnandjade

how can you tell when its a pirates bithday???

because of 'dablooons'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought it was illegal to hunt shoes for their horns - or am I getting confused with Rhinos?


This one's still alive, so i guess it's okay if I look after it properly and join a breeding program.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all hope you are all having a good day - especially you Adam!
Can't believe you're 50 -you don't look a day over 49 today! Amazing!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I do have nice photos, but they are not calendar quality.


You and I are not the type to think we're gonna win.
It doesn't matter.
Enter one you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all hope you are all having a good day - especially you Adam!
> Can't believe you're 50 -you don't look a day over 49 today! Amazing!!


I was rather hoping I looked older.
Thanks, hope you will have a good my birthday, too.


----------



## johnandjade

happy happy birthday to mr boss man adam, heres to you and another 50yrs! hip hip hooray cheers!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one's still alive, so i guess it's okay if I look after it properly and join a breeding program.




im shoe its horny enough to reproduce


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and in case anyone's somehow failed to notice, most importantly, September the 22nd is :
> Adam, Tidgy's Dad's Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (or at least the first of three days.)
> Hurrah!!!!


HAPPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy happy birthday to mr boss man adam, heres to you and another 50yrs! hip hip hooray cheers!
> View attachment 149589


Cheers to you, too, mate.
have a smashing 3 days of my birthday....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAPPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!!


Thanks so much, Bea!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, thank you!!
Make sure you have a great day or three, too!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anthophobia is the fear of flowers.
> What is ailurophobia.?


Fear of cats!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheers to you, too, mate.
> have a smashing 3 days of my birthday....




wonder how many different people are celebrating in how many countries for you


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey still in bed
> Tidgy's been nice though.
> I made myself a full English and have been drinking the first of Today's permitted presents......
> A bottle of Jack Daniel's !!!!
> America at its yummiest!!!


Bens favorite!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yeah it gets confusing! If you look at my name it has 92113 in it. Meaning 9-21-13 as in my wedding date. So today is my wedding anniversary, only 2 years married but dating since 1997. I feel like my husband and I have been married for almost 20 yrs LOL! Anyways, celebrate and enjoy


Happy anniversary! Ours is on Saturday


----------



## meech008

Happy birthday Adam!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Fear of cats!


Yaaayyy!!!!
Tis.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wonder how many different people are celebrating in how many countries for you


Everyone.
Everywhere.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning!!!!!
Hurray for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bens favorite!


Mine, too, of the American drams.
Though i do love a drop of Wild Turkey, as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy birthday Adam!!!


Bless you, bless you and thank you.
I hope a little bit of my happiness (or a lot!) comes your way, too.
Happy my birthday to you!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine, too, of the American drams.
> Though i do love a drop of Wild Turkey, as well.


Wild turkey is one of my faves


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I never developed a taste for liquor. 
And I don't like wine.
I may drink 20-24 single beers a year.........


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I never developed a taste for liquor.
> And I don't like wine.
> I may drink 20-24 single beers a year.........


I like them all... I don't drink much anymore but I do enjoy a drink now and then. I cannot however drink my liquor straight often, I need a mixer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I never developed a taste for liquor.
> And I don't like wine.
> I may drink 20-24 single beers a year.........


Each to their own.
But one day, i'll come and teach you.
There's a big difference between wine to get drunk and wine to compliment a meal.
Good wine, in the right occasion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I like them all... I don't drink much anymore but I do enjoy a drink now and then. I cannot however drink my liquor straight often, I need a mixer


Straight for me!


----------



## johnandjade

hows the celebrations going adam?


----------



## jaizei

When you have water and Dr. Pepper, is there really a need for anything else.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> When you have water and Dr. Pepper, is there really a need for anything else.


Ah yes, but dr. Pepper and fireball whiskey......


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Ah yes, but dr. Pepper and fireball whiskey......


*vurp*


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Happy anniversary! Ours is on Saturday


Thank you  And happy early anniversary to you guys!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hows the celebrations going adam?


Don't know.
starting to get too drunk to be certain.
great, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> When you have water and Dr. Pepper, is there really a need for anything else.


Yes.
For sure..


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Very funny!!!!!
very horrible 
Very true!!!!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you  And happy early anniversary to you guys!!


Thanks


----------



## meech008

How is everyone today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How is everyone today?


Drunk!!!!!
ha de ha de ha!!!
hurrayyy. 
You ?


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> How is everyone today?


I'm very good, thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm very good, thanks


Goody, goody, gum drops!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello everyone. Just popping in to say hi and have to go again 
Happy birthday Adam. Hope you have a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to say hi and have to go again
> Happy birthday Adam. Hope you have a great day


Bless you, Kirsty!!!!!
Been seriously missing you around here!!!!!!!!!
thanks for the sentiment.
Hope you can share in my birthday happiness too!!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you, Kirsty!!!!!
> Been seriously missing you around here!!!!!!!!!
> thanks for the sentiment.
> Hope you can share in my birthday happiness too!!!!!


That's really nice  I've been working 12 hour shifts 6 days a week whilst decorating a house at the same time. Pretty tired and unsociable but miss everyone here as well!
What's been happening?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> How is everyone today?


Good thanks, how about you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to say hi and have to go again
> Happy birthday Adam. Hope you have a great day


Hi Kirsty hope all's well
Will be cheering for Scotland tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's really nice  I've been working 12 hour shifts 6 days a week whilst decorating a house at the same time. Pretty tired and unsociable but miss everyone here as well!
> What's been happening?


Try to find some time to relax with us a bit.
How's Elsie?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's really nice  I've been working 12 hour shifts 6 days a week whilst decorating a house at the same time. Pretty tired and unsociable but miss everyone here as well!
> What's been happening?


Just the usual madness.
And nice people sharing their lives.
It's nice here.
As you know.
Hope things calm down a little for you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drunk!!!!!
> ha de ha de ha!!!
> hurrayyy.
> You ?


What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
Early in the morning?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Try to find some time to relax with us a bit.
> How's Elsie?


She's doing well. Dunno if I told you guys but she got the all clear  no more cancer (woohoo!) but still has a bit of pain. She's going on a well deserved trip to France on Friday 

I know I'm just really tired. Hopefully have this weekend off


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> She's doing well. Dunno if I told you guys but she got the all clear  no more cancer (woohoo!) but still has a bit of pain. She's going on a well deserved trip to France on Friday
> 
> I know I'm just really tired. Hopefully have this weekend off


Good for Elsie! Wish her Bon Voyage and a very pleasant trip from us!
Hope you manage to put your feet up and get some well deserved rest on the weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
> What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
> What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
> Early in the morning?


Give him hair of the dog , I should think.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drunk!!!!!
> ha de ha de ha!!!
> hurrayyy.
> You ?





Lyn W said:


> Good thanks, how about you?


Better than yesterday


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Better than yesterday


Good to hear, and hope it continues to get better and better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> She's doing well. Dunno if I told you guys but she got the all clear  no more cancer (woohoo!) but still has a bit of pain. She's going on a well deserved trip to France on Friday
> 
> I know I'm just really tired. Hopefully have this weekend off


Hopefully.
Great news about Elsie, send her our love an tell her to bring back some nice French cheese (and wine).
try to relax, if you get the opportunity and regain your strength.
Lots of love
Adam.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Good for Elsie! Wish her Bon Voyage and a very pleasant trip from us!
> Hope you manage to put your feet up and get some well deserved rest on the weekend.


Haha you'll know because I will be on the couch drinking vodka and talking to you guys!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully.
> Great news about Elsie, send her our love an tell her to bring back some nice French cheese (and wine).
> try to relax, if you get the opportunity and regain your strength.
> Lots of love
> Adam.


And I want a crepe  I'll send everyone's love


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Take care guys! Adam enjoy the rest of your birthday and have a few for me!! 
Speak at the weekend hopefully


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha you'll know because I will be on the couch drinking vodka and talking to you guys!


Hurrrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Take care guys! Adam enjoy the rest of your birthday and have a few for me!!
> Speak at the weekend hopefully


I hope so!!!!!!!!
you take care, too and the time will fly by, with luck... 
i'll have fun, for sure thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha you'll know because I will be on the couch drinking vodka and talking to you guys!


or after a few - on the vodka talking to the couch!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Take care guys! Adam enjoy the rest of your birthday and have a few for me!!
> Speak at the weekend hopefully


You too! See you soon!


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and wash Lola's dandies and get his food ready for the morning.
He is eating really well at the moment!
Think he is feeling the change of season though.
He was still in bed when I left this morning
(although I could here him sniffing when I put his food down)
and back in it when I got home!
The only sign he'd left his bed was that all the food had gone!
Got him up for a good soak and a once over then he had supper and went back.
It must be the light or some sort of body clock as his temps haven't changed.
Strange creatures!
See you in a little while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must go and wash Lola's dandies and get his food ready for the morning.
> He is eating really well at the moment!
> Think he is feeling the change of season though.
> He was still in bed when I left this morning
> (although I could here him sniffing when I put his food down)
> and back in it when I got home!
> The only sign he'd left his bed was that all the food had gone!
> Got him up for a good soak and a once over then he had supper and went back.
> It must be the light or some sort of body clock as his temps haven't changed.
> Strange creatures!
> See you in a little while.


Sleep well.
Lola will soon get used to the new conditions. (as you know).
Send him our love.
See you tomorrow, my friend...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep well.
> Lola will soon get used to the new conditions. (as you know).
> Send him our love.
> See you tomorrow, my friend...


NIght, Night, Adam
Hope you have enjoyed Day 1 of your birthday celebrations - 2 to go!
Penblwydd Hapus yn 50fed
gyda chariad a dymuniadau gorau ar gyfer y 50 nesaf!

Will catch up with you tomorrow!
Sleep well!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
> What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
> What shall we do with the drunken Adam?
> Early in the morning?


Tickle him with hedgehogs til he's sober!
Tickle him with hedgehogs til he's sober!
Tickle him with hedgehogs til he's sober!
Early in the morning!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> NIght, Night, Adam
> Hope you have enjoyed Day 1 of your birthday celebrations - 2 to go!
> Penblwydd Hapus yn 50fed
> gyda chariad a dymuniadau gorau ar gyfer y 50 nesaf!
> 
> Will catch up with you tomorrow!
> Sleep well!


Gosh, you're still about!!!!!
Than you so much! 
Not sure i'll make another 50, but thanks. 
Wrth eu bod yn chi hefyd..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tickle him with hedgehogs til he's sober!
> Tickle him with hedgehogs til he's sober!
> Tickle him with hedgehogs til he's sober!
> Early in the morning!!!


ha de ha ha!!!
doubt it will work, bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night people.of The Cold Dark Room.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Bit tiddly, so very early tonight.
Gosh!
What a lovely day with so many nice people contacting me from around the world, here in Morocco, on the Tortoise Forum and in The Cold Dark Room of course. 
What enormously nice people you guys are .
So happy i found you all.
Nighty night friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But don't forget when you wake up in the morning.........
It's still MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
love you all.


----------



## 4jean

Darn, I finally came in for an adult drink...I guess I'm too late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> Darn, I finally came in for an adult drink...I guess I'm too late.


Nope.
It lasts three days. 
Nice chilled Chablis do you ?
Name your poison!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great to see you.


----------



## 4jean

Great, I realized I was rude...seeing it's your birthday. I stopped and got a bottle of Merlot and a six pack of corona/limes....I'm thinking a glass of wine seeing we are in a cold, dark room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> Great, I realized I was rude...seeing it's your birthday. I stopped and got a bottle of Merlot and a six pack of corona/limes....I'm thinking a glass of wine seeing we are in a cold, dark room.


Lovely, i'll certainly share a bottle of Merlot with you, if I may have a glass (or two).
Splendid!! 
The Cold Dark Room's quite warm, in its way.


----------



## 4jean

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely, i'll certainly share a bottle of Merlot with you, if I may have a glass (or two).
> Splendid!!
> The Cold Dark Room's quite warm, in its way.


A birthday toast for a wonderful year.


----------



## stojanovski92113

I'm glad it was a great Birthday Adam! I'm having a nice cold brew in celebration for you. An awesome member on here


----------



## johnandjade

gg ggg good mmmornnning! (its a wee bitty cold) hope the hangovers aren't to bad from celebrating day one of the bosses birthday! 

struggled to get the door open this morning, there was a HUGE pile of cards delivered! few nice looking parcels as well, mr adam, they are all yours  

....and an Irish coffee waiting for you too! happy birthday!


----------



## johnandjade

hello... hello,,, echo! echo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> A birthday toast for a wonderful year.



For all of us!!!
Each and every one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm glad it was a great Birthday Adam! I'm having a nice cold brew in celebration for you. An awesome member on here


Thank you, so much, very kind of you. 
Well into day two of my birthday celebrations here.
Today is visitors day, so lots of friends coming round.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gg ggg good mmmornnning! (its a wee bitty cold) hope the hangovers aren't to bad from celebrating day one of the bosses birthday!
> 
> struggled to get the door open this morning, there was a HUGE pile of cards delivered! few nice looking parcels as well, mr adam, they are all yours
> 
> ....and an Irish coffee waiting for you too! happy birthday!


Gosh splendid!!!!!!!!!!!!
Downed the coffee already and will open the cards first, then the presents. 
No hangover, i'm still drinking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello... hello,,, echo! echo!


Crikey!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a quiet morning in here!!!!
Everyone asleep, drunk or hungover, I expect.
Echoes are nice, but I'd rather have voices.
Afternoon, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What a quiet morning in here!!!!
> Everyone asleep, drunk or hungover, I expect.
> Echoes are nice, but I'd rather have voices.
> Afternoon, John.


 afternoon, and happy birthday!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon, and happy birthday!!


Afternoon and happy my birthday to you, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well.
Good luck to Scotland, they've just kicked off in their game against Japan who are on a massive high after beating South Africa.
Come on Scotland!!!!
The Cold Dark Room is supporting the Scots and our denizens John, Kirsty and others of Scottish descent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early penalty! 
3-0 to Scotland!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Early penalty!
> 3-0 to Scotland!




wooohooo!!! /)


----------



## jaizei

How does one play rugby in a kilt?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another pen for Scotland 6-0.
Scotland are playing well!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo!!! /)


Oooppppss bad play by Scotland the silly sausages, try to Japan.
And converted well, by their hero kicker.
7-6 to Japan.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, so much, very kind of you.
> Well into day two of my birthday celebrations here.
> Today is visitors day, so lots of friends coming round.


Enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> How does one play rugby in a kilt?


It would be interesting wouldn't it?
But they do have tartan trim for the first time today. 
Penalty Scotland 9-7 to the Scots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Enjoy your day!!!!


Thank you, I shall endeavour to do so.
You, too!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> How does one play rugby in a kilt?





jaizei said:


> How does one play rugby in a kilt?


Don't ask me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't ask me!


Hello, Gillian!!!!!!!!!!
Missed you!
And you missed my birthday, yesterday.
Luckily, it's my birthday today, too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, I shall endeavour to do so.
> You, too!!!!!


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope you're all well.

Did you see MIGHTY  BAYERN beat Wolfsburg 5-1, all FIVE goals scored by Lewandowski? What a match it was.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Japan continue to give away silly penalties.
Scotland 12-7 up now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope you're all well.
> 
> Did you see MIGHTY  BAYERN beat Wolfsburg 5-1, all FIVE goals scored by Lewandowski? What a match it was.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


Saw the highlights, Bayern 1-0 down at half time ( again, seems to take them a while to get going) and then the substitute guy scores 5 goals in 11 minutes or something. Unbelievable.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gillian!!!!!!!!!!
> Missed you!
> And you missed my birthday, yesterday.
> Luckily, it's my birthday today, too!!!!!!!!!!!


I've been unlucky. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! once again as it's your birthday today as well. Hope you all enjoyed it, and you will today too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saw the highlights, Bayern 1-0 down at half time ( again, seems to take them a while to get going) and then the substitute guy scores 5 goals in 11 minutes or something. Unbelievable.


Yes it certainly was an incredible match: five goals in ten or eleven minutes all scored by ONE person: a *SUBSTITUTE*!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> How does one play rugby in a kilt?



bravely!


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone at Cold Dark Room, though here it's still nice and hot. Temp reached a maximum of 31 degrees C here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I've been unlucky.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! once again as it's your birthday today as well. Hope you all enjoyed it, and you will today too.


Hurrrayyyy for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 149649
> 
> 
> 
> freedom!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Japan score a penalty!!!
12-10 to Scotland.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone at Cold Dark Room, though here it's still nice and hot. Temp reached a maximum of 31 degrees C here.




hello stranger! how have you been? how is oli?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But Scotland come straight back with their first try!!!
17-10.
Conversion missed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> im a singer!!! pause for link...


With a clear vocal influence from "Frank Zappa" the obvious final vocal vote and expert !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With a clear vocal influence from "Frank Zappa" the obvious final vocal vote and expert !


Happy my birthday, Ken!!!!!!
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Scotland get an easy 45-10 victory in the end, the Japanese were tired after their heroics against South Africa and Scotland were fresh in their first game.
Still, a good second half performance from the Scots!
Well played.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now it's Australia v Fiji.
Come on, Fiji!!!
Though i think they have little chance of avoiding a massacre.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now it's Australia v Fiji.
> Come on, Fiji!!!
> Though i think they have little chance of avoiding a massacre.




i have a friend from Australia so I'll go for them. fidos glass is ready  get it tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have a friend from Australia so I'll go for them. fidos glass is ready  get it tomorrow


Scotland are top of their group.
England, Ireland and Wales all also in a qualifying spot so far.


----------



## johnandjade

has anyone ever had an Australia kiss??

... its like a french kiss, but down under!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> has anyone ever had an Australia kiss??
> 
> ... its like a french kiss, but down under!



And indeed,
But then again, it is my birthday......................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And indeed,
> But then again, it is my birthday......................




I don't know any other oz jokes:/ 

but that is a good one lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I don't know any other oz jokes:/
> 
> but that is a good one lol


Hmmmm.
Apologies to Oz, but how do they know the nativity didn't happen in Australia ?
They couldn't find a virgin or three wise men.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Apologies to Oz, but how do they know the nativity didn't happen in Australia ?
> They couldn't find a virgin or three wise men.




bonza


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Apologies to Oz, but how do they know the nativity didn't happen in Australia ?
> They couldn't find a virgin or three wise men.




ohh their lager is awful!! fosters, doc get me wrong i have and will drink it but not a first choice. oohh!! rude joke, i'll pm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohh their lager is awful!! fosters, doc get me wrong i have and will drink it but not a first choice. oohh!! rude joke, i'll pm


Not too keen on Fosters, Castlemaine or Swan.
But, yes, I'll drink 'em.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too keen on Fosters, Castlemaine or Swan.
> But, yes, I'll drink 'em.




the one thing that i must admit about cans of bud here... none of those soda sized cans, PINT cans  think gramps would appreciate em'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Probably.
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
see above post.


----------



## johnandjade

did you have visitors today mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you have visitors today mr adam?


Yup, a dozen different friends have come by to say hi and pay their respects. 
All jolly nice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, a dozen different friends have come by to say hi and pay their respects.
> All jolly nice.



 any more pressies?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> any more pressies?????


Yep, lots of clothes, dvds, booze and ornaments etc.
Happy days!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> see above post.


A pint of blessings ( with head shaking )
And Happy Birthday to Ken and Tidgys Dad


And here this will keep the " Bud cold !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, lots of clothes, dvds, booze and ornaments etc.
> Happy days!




 what does day 3 have involve?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A pint of blessings ( with head shaking )
> And Happy Birthday to Ken and Tidgys Dad
> View attachment 149667
> 
> And here this will keep the " Bud cold !
> View attachment 149668




is it cowboys birthday gramps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A pint of blessings ( with head shaking )
> And Happy Birthday to Ken and Tidgys Dad
> View attachment 149667
> 
> And here this will keep the " Bud cold !
> View attachment 149668


Thanks, Grandpa!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hello stranger! how have you been? how is oli?


Good evening John. So you've decided to call me '_Stranger_' have you?

I'm fine, and so is Oli who enjoyed a nice walk yesterday.

How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what does day 3 have involve?


Relaxing in the sun. 
Beer, wine , but no spirits and tomorrow also happens to be the Eid here, so lots of kebabs, I shouldn't wonder
BBQ!!!!
Yuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's the 10 eggs from my aunties leopards 
Hopeful of some!


He doesn't have an incubator so they are in a sectioned off part of the enclosure 


The little male is tiny compared to the female


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. So you've decided to call me '_Stranger_' have you?
> 
> I'm fine, and so is Oli who enjoyed a nice walk yesterday.
> 
> How are you?




has been a while! hope all is well? enjoying the bosses celebrations?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is it cowboys birthday gramps?


No, it's in the middle of December, I think.
Gramps maybe got confused 'cos i wished Ken a happy my birthday.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> has been a while! hope all is well? enjoying the bosses celebrations?


Yes, quite a while. I have not been in the mood of sitting and typing messages hours on end.

Of course I'm enjoying celebrations of our BIG BOSS, aren't you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's the 10 eggs from my aunties leopards
> Hopeful of some!
> View attachment 149671
> 
> He doesn't have an incubator so they are in a sectioned off part of the enclosure
> View attachment 149672
> 
> The little male is tiny compared to the female


Hi, Spud's mum!!!!!
You want a leopard or two ?
They are beautiful torts aren't they ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's in the middle of December, I think.
> Gramps maybe got confused 'cos i wished Ken a happy my birthday.




thats old age for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's the 10 eggs from my aunties leopards
> Hopeful of some!
> View attachment 149671
> 
> He doesn't have an incubator so they are in a sectioned off part of the enclosure
> View attachment 149672
> 
> The little male is tiny compared to the female


Oh, and you missed my birthday yesterday
Still, it's my birthday today, too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats old age for you


I spend quite a lot of my life confused.
It's rather good.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, quite a while. I have not been in the mood of sitting and typing messages hours on end.
> 
> Of course I'm enjoying celebrations of our BIG BOSS, aren't you?




indeed , will need 3days to recover! 
glad you're ok . i've been missing my tellings off


----------



## AZtortMom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A pint of blessings ( with head shaking )
> And Happy Birthday to Ken and Tidgys Dad
> View attachment 149667
> 
> And here this will keep the " Bud cold !
> View attachment 149668


Eye roll


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and you missed my birthday yesterday
> Still, it's my birthday today, too!!!!


Just in case you need balloons , here you are:


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's mum!!!!!
> You want a leopard or two ?
> They are beautiful torts aren't they ?


I want one so bad!
I really hope that they hath and I can convince my mum to let me have one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and you missed my birthday yesterday
> Still, it's my birthday today, too!!!!


Sorry 
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> indeed , will need 3days to recover!
> glad you're ok . i've been missing my tellings off


Oh, so you want to be told off, do you? OK, I'm ready.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spend quite a lot of my life confused.
> It's rather good.




eh?


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's the 10 eggs from my aunties leopards
> Hopeful of some!
> View attachment 149671
> 
> He doesn't have an incubator so they are in a sectioned off part of the enclosure
> View attachment 149672
> 
> The little male is tiny compared to the female


I would love one too, but I'm on restrictions on getting more


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spend quite a lot of my life confused.
> It's rather good.




i was once asked if i have amnesia... but, (yip) I couldn't remember!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Eye roll


Hi, Noel.
Don't roll your eyes.
We roll hedgehogs in here.
Much more fun.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.
> Don't roll your eyes.
> We roll hedgehogs in here.
> Much more fun.


What about torts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Just in case you need balloons , here you are:
> 
> View attachment 149675


Thanks, Gillian!!!!!
Thanks, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I want one so bad!
> I really hope that they hath and I can convince my mum to let me have one.


Good luck with that!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian!!!!!
> Thanks, Oli.


You are most welcome. That's the least we can do for a BIG BOSS like YOU!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Sorry
> Happy belated birthday!


Thank you, thank, you , thank you.
Not belated, it lasts three days, you just missed phase one .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> eh?


Errrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,??????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I would love one too, but I'm on restrictions on getting more


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, so you want to be told off, do you? OK, I'm ready.




...throws jellyfish


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good evening, how are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel.
> Don't roll your eyes.
> We roll hedgehogs in here.
> Much more fun.




sttytrrriikkee!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ...throws jellyfish


Just wait and see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about torts?



NO!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,??????




wibble


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO!!!!!!


Are you that determined?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Just wait and see.




....hides in one of the 9 coners


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ....hides in one of the 9 coners


Why nine?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


Wibble!!!!
Wibble!! Wibble!
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you that determined?


YES!!!!
There will be NO rolling of tortoises in The Cold Dark Room.
They don't like it.
Hedgehogs volunteer and don't much mind.
(see also Lewis Carroll)
(Which reminds me, I must get some flamingos.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why nine?


There are 9 known corners in The Cold Dark Room.
We think there may be a 10th and maybe more.
I understand @JoesMum went looking for the 10th corner some time ago and has not yet returned.
The search party set off last week and we have likewise lost contact.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are 9 known corners in The Cold Dark Room.
> We think there may be a 10th and maybe more.
> I understand @JoesMum went looking for the 10th corner some time ago and has not yet returned.
> The search party set off last week and we have likewise lost contact.


Do you think the tenth will be found? I don't. Not in a cold and above all...a DARK room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you think the tenth will be found? I don't. Not in a cold and above all...a DARK room.


Well, it seems pretty dangerous, doesn't it ?
I'm not sanctioning any more expeditions, 'til Joe's Mum returns.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it seems pretty dangerous, doesn't it ?
> I'm not sanctioning any more expeditions, 'til Joe's Mum returns.


Oh yes very dangerous.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are 9 known corners in The Cold Dark Room.
> We think there may be a 10th and maybe more.
> I understand @JoesMum went looking for the 10th corner some time ago and has not yet returned.
> The search party set off last week and we have likewise lost contact.




reluctant to send fluffy in search of the celling now! i hope the one legged pirate is not planning mutany!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Australia beat Fiji 28-13 but get no bonus point so England and Wales stay above them!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Australia beat Fiji 28-13 but get no bonus point so England and Wales stay above them!




you little ripper!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> reluctant to send fluffy in search of the celling now! i hope the one legged pirate is not planning mutany!!


He's been very good, recently.
As long as we keep up his grog supply, we should be okay. 
He's even got a little allotment to grow carrots for Tiddles, the snow leopard.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's been very good, recently.
> As long as we keep up his grog supply, we should be okay.
> He's even got a little allotment to grow carrots for Tiddles, the snow leopard.




, but alass, still namless


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes very dangerous.




it's like the twilight zone


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> it's like the twilight zone




gosh darn, bless YouTube!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> , but alass, still namless


I've asked, time and again, i've asked, but no coherent answer forthcoming.
Unless it's Arthur.
As in Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggttttaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
I suppose. 
And that would explain how he ended up in here a little after out questions on Arthurian legend, he got confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gosh darn, bless YouTube!


Wonderful!!!!
Loved the intro, though often the show wasn't so good, the classic episodes are brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Up now, France v Romania.
Come on, Romania, give us a nice shock here.
Hurrah for the underdogs!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, didn't take them long to get going.
3-0 France.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful!!!!
> Loved the intro, though often the show wasn't so good, the classic episodes are brilliant.




tower of terror in disney world/land ... florida, mr ed corrected me last time 
... the best part of the ride was the queue!!! it was what sparked the link in my head


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Up now, France v Romania.
> Come on, Romania, give us a nice shock here.
> Hurrah for the underdogs!!!!!


 

time for the trebble, 'c'mon the other team!!! ( if romania win I'm putting on the lottery! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time for the trebble, 'c'mon the other team!!! ( if romania win I'm putting on the lottery! )


17-6 to France at half time, Romania had a try disallowed, but France should be stronger in the second half


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's in the middle of December, I think.
> Gramps maybe got confused 'cos i wished Ken a happy my birthday.


Hay when you get my age you will want everybody to get old faster ! Not just me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hay when you get my age you will want everybody to get old faster ! Not just me


Ha de ha!!!!
I know. I've already begun this, myself!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
Night , Gillian, sleep well.
Love to you and Oli.
Wifey says 'Night' and Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli. 
(you said good night to the CDR on my public birthday thread!)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> Night , Gillian, sleep well.
> Love to you and Oli.
> Wifey says 'Night' and Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli.
> (you said good night to the CDR on my public birthday thread!)





old age is contagious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> old age is contagious


Yep, wonder who I caught it off ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Dude! I missed your birthday 
Hope it a was a great one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Dude! I missed your birthday
> Hope it a was a great one.


Thanks again, Del!!!! 
I have three days for mine, so you've only missed the first half!!!!!
have some refreshment, a slice of cake and relax!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> How does one play rugby in a kilt?


carefully!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 149649
> 
> 
> freedom!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> old age is contagious


if you're lucky it's hereditary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


Hmmmm.
Evening, Lyn.
That should probably be minus points, but I'm in a good mood.
Good day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone - I'm a bit late tonight so just a quick visit.
Been trying to catch up while on the phone to my sister.
Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## wellington

Old, I found out how old I was yesterday. Cleaned tort shed, laid down new floor and laid around and slept all day today to recover. Man, that stinks. How come your mind says you can and your body says "oh no you can't" ugh.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Evening, Lyn.
> That should probably be minus points, but I'm in a good mood.
> Good day ?


Hi Adam,
Well it was either that or a rude joke so opted for the song.
Had a busy day but not bad thanks,
You seem to have had a busy birthday day today.
Just watching the Scot v Japan highlights as couldn't watch it in school.
Good result


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone - I'm a bit late tonight so just a quick visit.
> Been trying to catch up while on the phone to my sister.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.


Yep, yep, yep.
I think it would be better if you talked to your sister in The Cold Dark Room.
Best of both worlds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Old, I found out how old I was yesterday. Cleaned tort shed, laid down new floor and laid around and slept all day today to recover. Man, that stinks. How come your mind says you can and your body says "oh no you can't" ugh.


I know, and also...................
I look in the mirror and think.........
That's not me.
We all think we're twenty somethings.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, and also...................
> I look in the mirror and think.........
> That's not me.
> We all think we're twenty somethings.


Well you can be two 25 year olds rolled into one now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well you can be two 25 year olds rolled into one now!


Sounds like fun, actually!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, yep, yep.
> I think it would be better if you talked to your sister in The Cold Dark Room.
> Best of both worlds.


This was a two hour phone call,
No one else would have got a word in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This was a two hour phone call,
> No one else would have got a word in!


What, me?
Not get a word in ?
It's a challenge.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful!!!!
> Loved the intro, though often the show wasn't so good, the classic episodes are brilliant.


What! I love the Twilight Zone


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Wonderful!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What, me?
> Not get a word in ?
> It's a challenge.


It is for me!
I have to go again now
Hope to spend longer with you all tomorrow.
Until then take care and night night.
Hope birthday day 3 is as good if not better than the last 2, Adam.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!
love it 
Points!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! I love the Twilight Zone


Me, too.
But a lot of the episodes are a bit clunky, though often still charming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It is for me!
> I have to go again now
> Hope to spend longer with you all tomorrow.
> Until then take care and night night.
> Hope birthday day 3 is as good if not better than the last 2, Adam.!


Thank you!!!!
Thank you!!!!!!!
Have a good sleep and a good day tomorrow.
i'm starting to flag a bit.
But then I am in my fifties now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And talking of Scotland, socks and Doctor Who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night all.
Bed is calling due to exhaustion and the consumption of a sherbet or two.
And it's up early in the morning for a spot of ritual sacrifice. 
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Good night, Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And as we awaken, we enter day three of my birthday.!!!!!!!!!!
Everybody have fun, wherever you may be, in, or out of The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, Bea!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> has anyone ever had an Australia kiss??
> 
> ... its like a french kiss, but down under!


Wait. That wasn't on of my posts? What the, how the…


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> Night , Gillian, sleep well.
> Love to you and Oli.
> Wifey says 'Night' and Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli.
> (you said good night to the CDR on my public birthday thread!)


Good morning SIR!

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from her *weird *boyfriend who's already wide awake.


----------



## johnandjade

cookies!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> cookies!!!


I'll happily take some from the left side and the right side, if you don't mind.


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning everyone! and happy birthday mr adam


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll happily take some from the left side and the right side, if you don't mind.




help yourself mr ken . milk chocolate with white choc chips, and white chocolate with cherries


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> cookies!!!
> View attachment 149742


Yummy!!! The pic makes me feel hungry.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> help yourself mr ken . milk chocolate with white choc chips, and white chocolate with cherries


What about me?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning SIR!
> 
> And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from her *weird *boyfriend who's already wide awake.


Thanks, Gillian.
Tidgy's just waking up and groggily sends a kiss in return. 
Out with the wine, it's nearly 9 O'clock and I've still got several bottles to get though today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> What about me?????


I'm keeping some safe to SHARE with you ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cookies!!!
> View attachment 149742


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Grabs two handfuls and starts stuffing face).
Umms ymmm unmm mmmm!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning everyone! and happy birthday mr adam


Morning, John, and a happy final day of my birthday to you, too.
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about me?????


Help yourself, Gillian!!
Grab some before the chaps eat them all.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm keeping some safe to SHARE with you ! !


Oh.......thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm keeping some safe to SHARE with you ! !


Morning, Ken!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help yourself, Gillian!!
> Grab some before the chaps eat them all.


Thanks Adam, I definitely will. What about a few for OLI?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam, I definitely will. What about a few for OLI?


No, no, no!!!!
Very bad for torts.
I think chocolate would make him very ill, or even kill him. 
Mazuri cake with cuttlefish bone icing is available for the torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Folks!!!!
It's the third and final day of my birthday, today, and it's party games day!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Musical armadillos commences in corner 7 in 50 minutes.
Two hours later is pass the jellyfish. 
Than two hours after that, pin the leg on the pirate. 
Then we'll see who's still standing, sober and energetic enough to manage anything else.
Party bags will be distributed at the end of the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and I will be expecting pressies!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no!!!!
> Very bad for torts.
> I think chocolate would make him very ill, or even kill him.
> Mazuri cake with cuttlefish bone icing is available for the torts.


If mazuri and cuttlefish are available ok.

What about these? They look delicious, don't they?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If mazuri and cuttlefish are available ok.
> 
> What about these? They look delicious, don't they?
> 
> View attachment 149767


They certainly, do.
But I tend to eat things so quickly that they don't touch the sides and I scarcely taste them.
Gobble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Morning, Ed.
Happy my birthday III. 
Hope you have a smashing day.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They certainly, do.
> But I tend to eat things so quickly that they don't touch the sides and I scarcely taste them.
> Gobble.


I take my time when eating so as to know what the food really takes like: good/bad. Then once I make my mind up I begin to speed up, but I cannot gobble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> Happy my birthday III.
> Hope you have a smashing day.


Thanks, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I take my time when eating so as to know what the food really takes like: good/bad. Then once I make my mind up I begin to speed up, but I cannot gobble.


I will teach you.
Gobbling here is necessary or all the food will be gone while you're eating your second mouthful.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good morning Ed. Hope you are well.

How's Bertha today? Hope she's fine too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will teach you.
> Gobbling here is necessary or all the food will be gone while you're eating you second mouthful.


Give me a course in 'GOBBLING." Agreed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ed. Hope you are well.
> 
> How's Bertha today? Hope she's fine too.


Yes. Thanks. You as well. 
I'm still a little sleepy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Give me a course in 'GOBBLING." Agreed?


Agreed.
And my fees are very reasonable.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Thanks. You as well.
> I'm still a little sleepy.



Take your time: nothing to rush for.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> And my fees are very reasonable.


Are you......sure they are? Don't be too greedy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Take your time: nothing to rush for.


Yes, there is!
It's musical armadillos in a bit, and you've gotta be alert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you......sure they are? Don't be too greedy!


Being greedy is lesson one in the fine art of Gobbling.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Being greedy is lesson one in the fine art of Gobbling.


Gobbling is a very American thing.


----------



## Gillian M

[QUOTE="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1203119, member

“If it weren't for greed, intolerance, hate, passion and murder, you would have no works of art, no great buildings, no medical science, no Mozart, no Van Gough, no Muppets and no Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Being greedy is lesson one in the fine art of Gobbling.


What if it does not work?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gobbling is a very American thing.




Look at the way this person is gobbling, as Adam put it. I could *never *do that, could you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 149768
> Look at the way this person is gobbling, as Adam put it. I could *never *do that, could you?


Oh, Yes indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gobbling is a very American thing.


It's pretty popular out here, too. 
Cultural globalization, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What if it does not work?


Results guaranteed or your money back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 149768
> Look at the way this person is gobbling, as Adam put it. I could *never *do that, could you?


Yepp, yep, yeppity, yep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I took your advise and I'm entering Queen Bertha into the contest this afternoon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 149768
> Look at the way this person is gobbling, as Adam put it. I could *never *do that, could you?


Maybe with a sandwich in each hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, musical armadillos begins with the Birdie Song. 
There's 35 armadillos in a circle, so it should be quite easy to begin, as only three of us and the one-legged pirate are here at the moment.
Oh, and i just dragged wifey in to make up the numbers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I took your advise and I'm entering Queen Bertha into the contest this afternoon.


Hurray!!!!!
i'm entering dear Tidgy, tomorrow!!! 
Good luck! 
It really is the taking part, some rare breed, cute giant or baby will probably win, but hey ?
Bertha and Tidgy rock!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yepp, yep, yeppity, yep.


It seems that you could gobble like that, Big Boss, right?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

An American Icon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems that you could gobble like that, Big Boss, right?


yep, yep, yeppity, yep.
34 chairs left.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe with a sandwich in each hand.


Wow!!! is all I can say.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm not familiar with musical armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> An American Icon


Yep, we have similar here, massive diabetes problem in Morocco. 
Too much sugar in everything.
Bleuch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!!!!!
> i'm entering dear Tidgy, tomorrow!!!
> Good luck!
> It really is the taking part, some rare breed, cute giant or baby will probably win, but hey ?
> Bertha and Tidgy rock!!!!


I've never seen Tidgy. At least I don't recall.
The Bertha shot is just one I decided on because it shows her alertness in her eyes and she looks very robust and healthy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurray!!!!!
> i'm entering dear Tidgy, tomorrow!!!
> Good luck!
> It really is the taking part, some rare breed, cute giant or baby will probably win, but hey ?
> Bertha and Tidgy rock!!!!


Good luck to Tidgy from her....*weird *boyfriend Oli, Oli Kahn, and last but not least from me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not familiar with musical armadillos.


We walk round outside the circle of armadillos and when the music stops, you have to grab a seat (armadillo).
Each time the music stops an armadillo is removed and anyone not able to get an empty seat is out.
But we have a lot of armadillos and few players this morning, so it's going to be pretty easy for a while. 
33 armadillos left.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, we have similar here, massive diabetes problem in Morocco.
> Too much sugar in everything.
> Bleuch.


Diabetes (and high blood pressure ) have become two world wide problems I think.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> An American Icon


That is frightening.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never seen Tidgy. At least I don't recall.
> The Bertha shot is just one I decided on because it shows her alertness in her eyes and she looks very robust and healthy.


Wishing Bertha the best of luck.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, Yes indeed!


Were you serious when you said: 'Yes indeed?'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never seen Tidgy. At least I don't recall.
> The Bertha shot is just one I decided on because it shows her alertness in her eyes and she looks very robust and healthy.


Remember her stretching photos when you suggested she was dead ?
And here she is before her beak trim.


And snuggling with her mummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

32 armadillos left.
And it's all a bit easy at the moment.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> What about me?????




help yourself mam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> help yourself mam


Hi, John.
Just playing musical armadillos,quick grab a seat.
Actually, with 31 armadillos left, it's still very easy at the moment though I've already sat on Gillian once, the one-legged pirate twice and fallen off the armadillo once as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Were you serious when you said: 'Yes indeed?'


Yes. that looks like a very normal, unhealthy American sandwich.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to get to work. 
have a nice day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to get to work.
> have a nice day.


You, too.
But you remain in The Cold Dark Room playing musical armadillos of course. 
have a smooth and quickly passing shift.
Thanks for popping by.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

30 armadillos left and a change of song.
"Happy Birthday" by Altered Images.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel.
Playing musical armadillos here, but with 29 still remaining it's pretty easy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, John.
> Just playing musical armadillos,quick grab a seat.
> Actually, with 31 armadillos left, it's still very easy at the moment though I've already sat on Gillian once, the one-legged pirate twice and fallen off the armadillo once as well.




I've only an hr left of work then i can join in with the games


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've only an hr left of work then i can join in with the games


You already are!
28 armadillos left, I think I overestimated the number of players and am getting pretty tired.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You already are!
> 28 armadillos left, I think I overestimated the number of players and am getting pretty tired.




finished for the day, just picked up fidos glass looks good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished for the day, just picked up fidos glass looks good


Splendid!!!
27 armadillos left now.


----------



## johnandjade

looking forward to pin the leg on the pirate!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!!!
> 27 armadillos left now.




how is day 3 going sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how is day 3 going sir?


Splendid, lots of nice chilled wine today, the smell of cooking meat pervading the whole city and children burning sheep heads in the street. Blood and carcasses everywhere and the skins not treated properly and mostly wasted.
But everyone's happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

26 armadillos remain.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid, lots of nice chilled wine today, the smell of cooking meat pervading the whole city and children burning sheep heads in the street. Blood and carcasses everywhere and the skins not treated properly and mostly wasted.
> But everyone's happy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid, lots of nice chilled wine today, the smell of cooking meat pervading the whole city and children burning sheep heads in the street. Blood and carcasses everywhere and the skins not treated properly and mostly wasted.
> But everyone's happy.



I'll join you for one  , bud for me though please. any visitors or pressies today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


>


Hi! 
It's far worse than you imagine, as far as the imagery goes.
So, so different a world here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

25 armadillos remain.
Change of song.
It's the 'Macarena' now.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi!
> It's far worse than you imagine, as far as the imagery goes.
> So, so different a world here.


OMG!!! I can't handle anything like that!! That's awful!!! So not right to hear?!?! I chocked on my coffee when I read that, literally!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'll join you for one  , bud for me though please. any visitors or pressies today?


Lots of e-mails and texts, but no visitors or pressies thus far. 
But I've done pretty well.
24 seats left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> OMG!!! I can't handle anything like that!! That's awful!!! So not right to hear?!?! I chocked on my coffee when I read that, literally!!


I'm sorry!!!!
But it's an extremely important religious and cultural event here, the equivalent of Christmas, and so much is given to charity.
The first year, wifey said she would never eat meat again.
Until the sausages and kebabs came out in the evening.
Delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

23 armadillos still involved.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sorry!!!!
> But it's an extremely important religious and cultural event here, the equivalent of Christmas, and so much is given to charity.
> The first year, wifey said she would never eat meat again.
> Until the sausages and kebabs came out in the evening.
> Delicious!


I know...I understand. At my wedding their was a dead pig, actually 2 baby pigs...ugggh but it's the Macedonian culture thang...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I know...I understand. At my wedding their was a dead pig, actually 2 baby pigs...ugggh but it's the Macedonian culture thang...


I do feel, sometimes, that things are a bit too clinical in the West.
Meat may come in a packet, but it a'int how it starts out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

22


----------



## stojanovski92113

Everyone have a great day, off to work.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Everyone have a great day, off to work.




i suck off at lunch  1440hrs here now. hope you're shift isn't to bad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Everyone have a great day, off to work.


You have a good day too.
Hope the time flies.
And you still exist playing musical armadillos in The Cold Dark Room.
21


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i suck off at lunch  1440hrs here now. hope you're shift isn't to bad


20.
Change of record.
Now it's 'Hold a chicken in the air' or whatever by Spitting Image.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 20.
> Change of record.
> Now it's 'Hold a chicken in the air' or whatever by Spitting Image.




I remember watching that when i was younger, was too young to understand it though. ohhh I've thought of a funny....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I remember watching that when i was younger, was too young to understand it though. ohhh I've thought of a funny....


Oh, no!!!!
19


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

What's the numbers? I'm so confused


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

stojanovski92113 said:


> Everyone have a great day, off to work.


Have a good day


----------



## johnandjade

I love this


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What's the numbers? I'm so confused




musical armadillos party games for mr adams bithday


----------



## stojanovski92113

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have a good day


Thanks you too!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Well, unbelievably, my eldest brother Addison's birthday is today too. He's 22. 
He doesn't live at home anymore, but I may see him this evening. I'll have to procure a picture


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, unbelievably, my eldest brother Addison's birthday is today too. He's 22.
> He doesn't live at home anymore, but I may see him this evening. I'll have to procure a picture




nice use of words, procure a picture .. camera shy I guess?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What's the numbers? I'm so confused


Number of armadillos left to sit on in musical armadillos. 
grab a seat when the music stops!!!! 
18.


----------



## johnandjade

the mrs is due home soon, im going to hide in fidos new house and give her a fright 

im nasty like that, sometimes she comes in to have me shoot her with the nerf gun heee hee, im terrible but its fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I love this


Splendid!!!! Splendidly splendid!!!! 
17.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> musical armadillos party games for mr adams bithday


16.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks you too!!



15


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, unbelievably, my eldest brother Addison's birthday is today too. He's 22.
> He doesn't live at home anymore, but I may see him this evening. I'll have to procure a picture


Mine was really the day before yesterday, but it lasts three days. 
Happy birthday to Addison. 14


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice use of words, procure a picture .. camera shy I guess?


13


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the mrs is due home soon, im going to hide in fidos new house and give her a fright
> 
> im nasty like that, sometimes she comes in to have me shoot her with the nerf gun heee hee, im terrible but its fun


ha de ha.
Poor Jade!!!
12


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha.
> Poor Jade!!!
> 12




got her!! i pulled my arms and head into t shirt to do my best tort impression


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got her!! i pulled my arms and head into t shirt to do my best tort impression


Did she faint?
Scream?
Kill you ?
Combination of the above ?
"Baggy Trousers" by Madness on now.
11


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did she faint?
> Scream?
> Kill you ?
> Combination of the above ?
> "Baggy Trousers" by Madness on now.
> 11




whats the first of madness??? 

suggs coming up your drive way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whats the first of madness???
> 
> suggs coming up your drive way!


Good old Suggsy!!!
10.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> nice use of words, procure a picture .. camera shy I guess?


Thanks 
No. He's actually one of the biggest extroverts I know. Things kind of went sour right before he moved out, so we don't do much with him anymore and so don't have too many pictures of him within the last few years. I usually visit on weekends


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> the mrs is due home soon, im going to hide in fidos new house and give her a fright
> 
> im nasty like that, sometimes she comes in to have me shoot her with the nerf gun heee hee, im terrible but its fun


Water balloons!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Water balloons!!




i have nerf water gun as well  jade actually got me both, bet she regrets it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Number of armadillos left to sit on in musical armadillos.
> grab a seat when the music stops!!!!
> 18.


 
*searches for really extravagant chair photos


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thanks
> No. He's actually one of the biggest extroverts I know. Things kind of went sour right before he moved out, so we don't do much with him anymore and so don't have too many pictures of him within the last few years. I usually visit on weekends


Hope things work out.
Family is so important.
Now is where it gets exciting.
9 players 9 chairs.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope things work out.
> Family is so important.
> Now is where it gets exciting.
> 9 players 9 chairs.


Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope things work out.
> Family is so important.
> Now is where it gets exciting.
> 9 players 9 chairs.


Should I grab one now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Water balloons!!


Yaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
great fun!.
And with only 8 chairs left, I was changing the record and seem to have lost out.
Hmmmmm.
Not fair!!!
It's my birthday!!!!
Well, kind of. 
Three Blind Mice seems to be on. 
And i'm out.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

No! Here have this one-


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have nerf water gun as well  jade actually got me both, bet she regrets it


I bet, too.
7 chairs!!!!
Chaos ensues. 
Shannon and Delaney left fighting over the last chair.
Delaney nicks it.
Sorry, Shannon, join me for a glass of something suitably nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> *searches for really extravagant chair photos


Well, better hurry, there's only 6 left and seven players.
Music stops.
Lots of pushing and barging. 
And Noel is covered by someone throwing jellyfish.
Sorry, Noel.
Have a drink.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thank you!


And off we go again 6 players, 5 armadillos.
And someone's put a hedgehog on a seat! 
It's fluffy and up leaps John and Ed gets the last chair.
Sorry, John, you're out!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and I will be expecting pressies!!!!!


You'll have to guess what my present is by touching it first

I like to make my presents felt!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to guess what my present is by touching it first
> 
> I like to make my presents felt!


*Lightbulb. Duh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Should I grab one now?


I really would if you can!!!!
5 players, 4 chairs.
Too slow, Delaney, these others are too keen on winning at any price.
Sorry, Yellow, you can find your piccies of chairs now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really would if you can!!!!
> 5 players, 4 chairs.
> Too slow, Delaney, these others are too keen on winning at any price.
> Sorry, Yellow, you can find your piccies of chairs now.


Darn, and I can't even have a drink


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No! Here have this one-
> View attachment 149800


Of course!!!!!!!
3 armadillos, 4 players.
The one-legged pirate barges Gillian aside and hits her with a rum bottle!
Most ungentlemanly.
Sorry, Gillian.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!!!!!!!
> 3 armadillos, 4 players.
> The one-legged pirate barges Gillian aside and hits her with a rum bottle!
> Most ungentlemanly.
> Sorry, Gillian.


Man. Is this the same game that started before I left six hours ago?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to guess what my present is by touching it first
> 
> I like to make my presents felt!


Ermmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hedgehog?
Owwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!
Three players left, two armadillos. 
And wifey kicks away the one-legged pirate's wooden leg and he tumbles to the ground.
Serves him right, i say, though there is some speculation that wifey has been putting hedgehogs on seats with the help of fluffy. 
Bronze medal for The one-legged pirate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Darn, and I can't even have a drink


Plenty of fizzy, bubbly soft options available if you like.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Man. Is this the same game that started before I left six hours ago?


Yes.
But you didn't leave, you've been playing the game.
It's you and wifey in the final with fluffy as the armadillo/ chair. 
But wifey stumbles over the pirates missing leg.
I think she's been doing a fair bit of cheating so...............
Silver medal to wifey.............
And the winner getting the GOLD is ED!!!!!!
Well played, Ed.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


>


Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


>


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> But you didn't leave, you've been playing the game.
> It's you and wifey in the final with fluffy as the armadillo/ chair.
> But wifey stumbles over the pirates missing leg.
> I think she's been doing a fair bit of cheating so...............
> Silver medal to wifey.............
> And the winner getting the GOLD is ED!!!!!!
> Well played, Ed.


Wow! The secret is..Find a chair and fall asleep in it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plenty of fizzy, bubbly soft options available if you like.


I've barely touched the diet MT Dew or the Cheerwine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When I get home I'm going to do some excavating. I think at least two of my female RF may be laying eggs.
There are several places that I need to look.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow! The secret is..Find a chair and fall asleep in it!


Could be!!!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've barely touched the diet MT Dew or the Cheerwine.



There's plenty of room for you here, come on over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've barely touched the diet MT Dew or the Cheerwine.


Others have been partaking.
help yourself to a victory slurp!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> When I get home I'm going to do some excavating. I think at least two of my female RF may be laying eggs.
> There are several places that I need to look.
> Wish me luck.


Good luck!!!!! 
Hoping for good news later!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Others have been partaking.
> help yourself to a victory slurp!!!


I shall.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck!!!!!
> Hoping for good news later!!


I've got an incubator of sorts ready and running.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My extended lunch is over. 
Take care, folks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got an incubator of sorts ready and running.


Fingers crossed then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My extended lunch is over.
> Take care, folks.


See you later, we'll try catching your running incubator.


----------



## johnandjade

wibble wibble


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> My extended lunch is over.
> Take care, folks.


I ALWAYS miss you. Bye


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Almost two hours since the last post... what happened to the party??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> wibble wibble


----------



## johnandjade

I've been playing with power tools, still no injuries!! no even a skelf!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Remember her stretching photos when you suggested she was dead ?
> And here she is before her beak trim.
> View attachment 149770
> 
> And snuggling with her mummy.
> View attachment 149771


Good evening Adam,Wifey and Tidgy.

So sweet! Oli should be proud, glad (you name it) he has such a beautiful girlfriend, instead of behaving like a *weirdoh*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble wibble


wibble!!
Time for pass the jellyfish.
How many layers of jellyfish have to be removed before the prize is revealed?
A layer is removed everytime the music stops.
Beethoven's 5th playing first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I ALWAYS miss you. Bye


John finally passes the jellyfish to Del.
he's been holding onto it for an hour and a half it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Almost two hours since the last post... what happened to the party??


Indeed, I step out for a couple of hours to visit the neighbours and John holds on to the jellyfish.
Unwrap a layer.
Jellyfish.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wibble!!
> Time for pass the jellyfish.
> How many layers of jellyfish have to be removed before the prize is revealed?
> A layer is removed everytime the music stops.
> Beethoven's 5th playing first.


Good evening Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all fine.

Sorry, am going to miss celebrations today. I took OLI for a nice TWO HOUR walk, which we both enjoyed, and I returned home exhausted. Put Oli to bed, and it's now my turn. So....

-Happy Birthday once again BIG BOSS, enjoy yourselves.
-Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLi who's in deep sleep dreaming of his beautiful girlfriend
-Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


We had the same ad in the UK, but maybe with a British voiceover, same dialogue, though.
Weebles wobble but they don't fall down !
Unwrap a layer.
Jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've been playing with power tools, still no injuries!! no even a skelf!


Good!!!!
Unwrap a layer.
Jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam,Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So sweet! Oli should be proud, glad (you name it) he has such a beautiful girlfriend, instead of behaving like a *weirdoh*!


Evening, Gillian!!!!
Tidgy blushes. 
Wifey's asleep.
Thank you.
Unwrap a layer!!!!!
Prize!
It's a weeble!!!!
Oh, no, a boiled egg.
Well done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Big Boss, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all fine.
> 
> Sorry, am going to miss celebrations today. I took OLI for a nice TWO HOUR walk, which we both enjoyed, and I returned home exhausted. Put Oli to bed, and it's now my turn. So....
> 
> -Happy Birthday once again BIG BOSS, enjoy yourselves.
> -Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLi who's in deep sleep dreaming of his beautiful girlfriend
> -Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Sorry it's only a brief visit, Gillian, but start off the next jellyfish parcel while you're here.
Glad the walk was good. 
Sleep well the pair of you!!
Tidgy also just off to bed, i think. 
Sweet dreams to you, too .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John finally passes the jellyfish to Del.
> he's been holding onto it for an hour and a half it seems.




auch, ooooh! my hands are stinging!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> auch, ooooh! my hands are stinging!


Have another one and pass it on this time!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Almost two hours since the last post... what happened to the party??



I showed up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I showed up.


well, pass the jellyfish!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John finally passes the jellyfish to Del.
> he's been holding onto it for an hour and a half it seems.


OW. Get me some vinegar for this thing!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I showed up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> OW. Get me some vinegar for this thing!


The best thing for jellyfish stings is to wee on them.
You need an alkali, not an acid.
unwrap a layer and pass the jellyfish.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 149849


This not working.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yep.
Take off a layer and pass the jellyfish.


----------



## jaizei

What'd I tell y'all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What'd I tell y'all.


I forget.
Take off a jellyfish layer.
And pass it on.


----------



## meech008

Hi guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi guys!


Hi, Michelle!!!!!
Glad you could join us.
Unwrap the jellyfish.
Oh, you have the prize!
it seems to be a bottle of slightly yellowish liquid, courtesy of the one-legged pirate which he says is good for jellyfish stings.
Wine, maybe! 
How are you this afternoon/evening?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, and around goes the last jellyfish parcel.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle!!!!!
> Glad you could join us.
> Unwrap the jellyfish.
> Oh, you have the prize!
> it seems to be a bottle of slightly yellowish liquid, courtesy of the one-legged pirate which he says is good for jellyfish stings.
> Wine, maybe!
> How are you this afternoon/evening?


I'm well this evening! Doing much better now than I was earlier this week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm well this evening! Doing much better now than I was earlier this week


Am very glad to hear it.
Missed your usual cheerful, sunny nature round here. 
Unwrap a layer and pass the jellyfish.
Oh, and .
Been thinking of you.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Am very glad to hear it.
> Missed your usual cheerful, sunny nature round here.
> Unwrap a layer and pass the jellyfish.
> Oh, and .
> Been thinking of you.


Thank you!  I needed to step away for a few days. I didn't know how to cope but I'm better now. I can even talk about it


----------



## spud's_mum

I did my performance in gym and trampolining. 

Even though I did freak out in the air and not land on my feet a few times haha 

Great time with my friends. The only time I get to talk to them is in clubs as they are mostly older. My best friends don't do my sports  

Even played a bit of badminton but very nearly hit my teacher with the shuttlecock... Oops!

Very sore now though. Nearly 3 hours of non stop activities takes it's toll on you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you!  I needed to step away for a few days. I didn't know how to cope but I'm better now. I can even talk about it


I understand. 
Things get slowly more bearable, don't they?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I did my performance in gym and trampolining.
> 
> Even though I did freak out in the air and not land on my feet a few times haha
> 
> Great time with my friends. The only time I get to talk to them is in clubs as they are mostly older. My best friends don't do my sports
> 
> Even played a bit of badminton but very nearly hit my teacher with the shuttlecock... Oops!
> 
> Very sore now though. Nearly 3 hours of non stop activities takes it's toll on you!


Glad you had such a fun day!!!!
Pass the jellyfish, here at the moment.
It makes me exhausted just thinking about what you do, some days.
But i'm 50 now


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand.
> Things get slowly more bearable, don't they?


That they do. I missed everyone here


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had such a fun day!!!!
> Pass the jellyfish, here at the moment.
> It makes me exhausted just thinking about what you do, some days.
> But i'm 50 now


I'm fine while I'm doing it.
It's after I've done it that it catches up with me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That they do. I missed everyone here


Missed you too, over my birthday celebrations, but I quite understand. 
Still one hour of my birthday to go.


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm fine while I'm doing it.
> It's after I've done it that it catches up with me



That's why you don't stop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm fine while I'm doing it.
> It's after I've done it that it catches up with me


It catches up with me _before. _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's why you don't stop.


Unwrap a layer and pass it on.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Missed you too, over my birthday celebrations, but I quite understand.
> Still one hour of my birthday to go.


Well silly me....HAPPY LAST DAY OF YOUR BIRTHDAY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well silly me....HAPPY LAST DAY OF YOUR BIRTHDAY


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!
It's been terrific fun.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!
> It's been terrific fun.


Excellent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And pass the jellyfish.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have another one and pass it on this time!


Yeah pass it on John!
Don't be sellyfish with the jellyfish!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> very nearly hit my teacher with the shuttlecock..


 Better luck next time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Another late flying visit from me.
So much to do so little time etc.
I don't know where my evenings go!
Can see you've all had a good time in here today,
Sorry I missed musical armadillos and pass the jellyfish.
Only 14 mins of your 3 day birthday left Adam!
Hope you have had a memorable 50th!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam! A good time has been had by all in here today.
Sorry I couldn't join in as much as I would have liked


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Another late flying visit from me.
> So much to do so little time etc.
> I don't know where my evenings go!
> Can see you've all had a good time in here today,
> Sorry I missed musical armadillos and pass the jellyfish.
> Only 14 mins of your 3 day birthday left Adam!
> Hope you have had a memorable 50th!


Just in time to pass the last jellyfish, once, as your contribution! 
Hope you've had a good day. 
It's been smashing, thanks. 
Missed having you about, though


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just in time to pass the last jellyfish, once, as your contribution!
> Hope you've had a good day.
> It's been smashing, thanks.
> Missed having you about, though


Jelly fish passed!
Missed being here
Shame work and real life get in the way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam! A good time has been had by all in here today.
> Sorry I couldn't join in as much as I would have liked


S'okay.
i'll only cry a lot. 
Anyway pin the leg on the pirate postponed 'til tomorrow, so not finished even now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay.
> i'll only cry a lot.
> Anyway pin the leg on the pirate postponed 'til tomorrow, so not finished even now.


That'll be a good game
You'll have to wait till I get here!
I hope it won't be too painful for him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That'll be a good game
> You'll have to wait till I get here!
> I hope it won't be too painful for him!


Well, he has been very naughty today.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, he has been very naughty today.


Oh dear!
I did hear that he and Wifey hadn't played nicely at musical armadillos
So he deserves all he gets then


----------



## Lyn W

....and that's your 3 day birthday over with for another year!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....and that's your 3 day birthday over with for another year!


Yeeesssss, but.......
I might just switch to US time and give myself a few more hours.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeeesssss, but.......
> I might just switch to US time and give myself a few more hours.


Good idea, gives the US folk a chance to carry on passing the jellyfish a bit longer


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


I loved that film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I loved that film.


Me, too.
Terrific.
And you unwrap the last layer and get the prize. 
A potato!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> Terrific.
> And you unwrap the last layer and get the prize.
> A potato!!!


Wow just what I've always wanted!
Thanks
I will cherish it for ever.


----------



## Lyn W

......and now I must get some sleep.
So see you tomorrow, Adam. 
Enjoy your extended birthday.
A big hello to all US friends who will prob be along soon.
and I'll see you all tomorrow.
Night Night and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow just what I've always wanted!
> Thanks
> I will cherish it for ever.


Prize donated by wifey or possibly Spud's Mum.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Prize donated by wifey or possibly Spud's Mum.



very kind of them.
I'll donate a leek for the pin the leg on the pirate game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ......and now I must get some sleep.
> So see you tomorrow, Adam.
> Enjoy your extended birthday.
> A big hello to all US friends who will prob be along soon.
> and I'll see you all tomorrow.
> Night Night and take care.


night, night.
I will ensure the pin the tail on the pirate game is still continuing tomorrow evening for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> very kind of them.
> I'll donate a leek for the pin the leg on the pirate game.


No leeking on the pirates leg!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No leeking on the pirates leg!


He can probably manage that himself after all the rum!
Still it will help with the jellyfish stings.
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He can probably manage that himself after all the rum!
> Still it will help with the jellyfish stings.
> TTFN


Tatty byes.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

As I promised! This is Addison gloving at Mystery Land-


He travels to a lot of concerts  He's going to college for computer security.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> As I promised! This is Addison gloving at Mystery Land-
> View attachment 149873
> 
> He travels to a lot of concerts  He's going to college for computer security.


Golly !!!!
Good luck to him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, well, I'm extremely fatigued and am retiring earlyish for a sleepy.
Thanks to everyone who contributed to my fun birthday in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you wake up in the morning remember..............
September the 25th.
Is National Comic Book Day.
Maybe i'll read The Watchmen again.
And National One Hit Wonder Day.
i've got a couple of those i can play.
Have fun people.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> So sweet! Oli should be proud, glad (you name it) he has such a beautiful girlfriend, instead of behaving like a *weirdoh*!


Hey! What about me. I'm just a part time weirdoh!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Are you left holding the jellyfish Ken?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Are you left holding the jellyfish Ken?


I was sorta hoping no one else would notice the "jellyfish" aspect of it.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies! wow its messy in here! tripped over the one legged pirate on my way in, he's passed out drunk again...

kettles on and i'll give the place a tidy, could do with an elephant to do the hoovering  

hope everyone survived the 3day celibrations for mr boss man adams birthday... mr boss man adam, asprin and coffee await with bacon and waffle sandwiches, brown sauce of course.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> That they do. I missed everyone here




we missed you too!! hope your ok, stay positive and keep on


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yeah pass it on John!
> Don't be sellyfish with the jellyfish!




glad i had on my kevlar gloves! i got stung bad in the first round


----------



## johnandjade

my little niece is fighting fit, she was at playgroup with granny yesterday, made and devoured cakes  older pic but here's baby ivy with granny jean



and uncle john with mathew and ivy when she was christened


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Happy Friday 
*throws jellyfish*


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Friday
> *throws jellyfish*




oooyaaahhh!! right in the face!! how are we today?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Results guaranteed or your money back.


Good afternoon Big Boss. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.

In that case OK, I agree. I'll take a course in GOBBLING.

Regards to Wifey and hugs from OLI (the weirdoh) to Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Friday
> *throws jellyfish*


Good afternoon, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! What about me. I'm just a part time weirdoh!!!


We can help you achieve full time wierdoness in no time at all!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We can help you achieve full time wierdoness in no time at all!!!!


How? By joining.......CDR? He's already a member. There's got to be another way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning roomies! wow its messy in here! tripped over the one legged pirate on my way in, he's passed out drunk again...
> 
> kettles on and i'll give the place a tidy, could do with an elephant to do the hoovering
> 
> hope everyone survived the 3day celibrations for mr boss man adams birthday... mr boss man adam, asprin and coffee await with bacon and waffle sandwiches, brown sauce of course.


Yummmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
No need of aspirin though, i'm still on the alcohol. 
Morning, John, thanks for tidying up. 
How are you doing today ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No need of aspirin though, i'm still on the alcohol.
> Morning, John, thanks for tidying up.
> How are you doing today ?


Hmmmmmm; on alcohol during The Eid, and in Morocco? Are you waiting to be put in a PRISON CELL?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my little niece is fighting fit, she was at playgroup with granny yesterday, made and devoured cakes  older pic but here's baby ivy with granny jean
> View attachment 149916
> 
> 
> and uncle john with mathew and ivy when she was christened
> View attachment 149917


You brush up pretty well, my friend.
So glad the little girl is back on form.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Happy Friday
> *throws jellyfish*


Morning, Noel.
Throws hedgehog.
Happy Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Big Boss. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.
> 
> In that case OK, I agree. I'll take a course in GOBBLING.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and hugs from OLI (the weirdoh) to Tidgy.


Morning; Gillian, morning, Oli.
Will check timetable for suitable slots for GOBBLING lessons.
Love to you and Oli from the three of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How? By joining.......CDR? He's already a member. There's got to be another way.


We have the technology........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmm; on alcohol during The Eid, and in Morocco? Are you waiting to be put in a PRISON CELL?!


Yep, Morocco is a free country, It's all good, no prison for me, thank you.
They stop selling alcohol for the festival, but everyone just stocks up beforehand.
Not a good idea to be drunk in the streets, but otherwise it's cool.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No need of aspirin though, i'm still on the alcohol.
> Morning, John, thanks for tidying up.
> How are you doing today ?




good man!! im super smashing great that you  

i have to laugh at the mention of gobbling... it means something rude here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good man!! im super smashing great that you
> 
> i have to laugh at the mention of gobbling... it means something rude here!


Here also, but I was trying to avoid that connotation 
Glad you're super, smashing, great!
Me, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when you wake up in the morning remember..............
> September the 25th.
> Is National Comic Book Day.
> Maybe i'll read The Watchmen again.
> And National One Hit Wonder Day.
> i've got a couple of those i can play.
> Have fun people.


YAY! I love this day


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hey, how was your birthday? Fun? Jellyfish-free?

(I got you four new hedgehogs, by the way)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> YAY! I love this day


A good follow up to my birthday, indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, how was your birthday? Fun? Jellyfish-free?
> 
> (I got you four new hedgehogs, by the way)


I am covered in jellyfish stings, as are several of the others.
But all a part of the fun. 
Lovely time, thanks.
But most days are.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I ALWAYS miss you. Bye


Maybe I saw you coming?...........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No eggs. I did a proper excavation of my big pen.
Good morning gang.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No eggs. I did a proper excavation of my big pen.
> Good morning gang.


Morning, Ed.
Sorry you didn't get any eggs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> Sorry you didn't get any eggs.


I've been very unlucky with the whole breeding process. Maybe it's a good thing. I have no plan A or plan B for the babies.............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been very unlucky with the whole breeding process. Maybe it's a good thing. I have no plan A or plan B for the babies.............


I know what you'll say next. I am unlucky with the breeding process. (I have no children)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been very unlucky with the whole breeding process. Maybe it's a good thing. I have no plan A or plan B for the babies.............


Are Redfoots easy to sell to good homes in the US ?
I understand that some species are over produced. 
Too many sulcatas for example.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know what you'll say next. I am unlucky with the breeding process. (I have no children)


Yep, me too. (me neither.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Redfoot are very sought after here. I'm just not sure that the hobby needs my help. It might even be irresponsible?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Redfoot are very sought after here. I'm just not sure that the hobby needs my help. It might even be irresponsible?


A difficult call. 
Anyway it may happen some time.
Then you'll have to deal with it or crush the eggs.
(which I couldn't do.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A difficult call.
> Anyway it may happen some time.
> Then you'll have to deal with it or crush the eggs.
> (which I couldn't do.)


No. Neither would I.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go.
Be back at lunch time.
I missed Del again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go.
> Be back at lunch time.
> I missed Del again.


See you later.
Del may be back at anytime, or not for a while.
She's charmingly unpredictable. 
Have a good morning.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Happy Friday everyone have a great day..I'm heading to work now. I'll check in later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No eggs. I did a proper excavation of my big pen.
> Good morning gang.


Eggscavation.
Can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Happy Friday everyone have a great day..I'm heading to work now. I'll check in later


You, too. 
Catch you later!


----------



## johnandjade

pay day.. 2hrs left of the shift, stereo is on full belt... it's nearly beer time 


wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pay day.. 2hrs left of the shift, stereo is on full belt... it's nearly beer time
> 
> 
> wibble


Hurrah!!!!
All sounds pretty good to me.
(what I can hear over the stereo.)
Wibble.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!!!!
> All sounds pretty good to me.
> (what I can hear over the stereo.)
> Wibble.


 

some techno nonsense but hey ho, if you cant beat em !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> some techno nonsense but hey ho, if you cant beat em !


...........put on Radio 2.!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eggscavation.
> Can't believe I missed that.



The ravages of age.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The ravages of age.


Yep, it's clearly the slippery slope for me now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...........put on Radio 2.!




i do enjoy that! the guys, not so much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do enjoy that! the guys, not so much


All the radio stations here are terrible, can't listen to any of them,myself.
Luckily, got hundreds of cds.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All the radio stations here are terrible, can't listen to any of them,myself.
> Luckily, got hundreds of cds.




I never download music


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I never download music


Me neither, naughty, naughty.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me neither, naughty, naughty.




indeed


----------



## johnandjade

can anyone else hear that??

sounds like the pub shouting on me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I saw you coming?...........


That would do it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That would do it.


Just joking!
You know you're one of my favorites here.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> I never download music


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just joking!
> You know you're one of my favorites here.


Aww 
What's in the work fridge today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Empty. Sorry.
It's defrosting.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Empty. Sorry.
> It's defrosting.




plenty refreshments in here


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 149938


What an entrance.


----------



## johnandjade

seriously?!! the Christmas decorations are up already?!


----------



## johnandjade

so a couple of the staff must be going. to a fancy dress party... they are face painting just now.... 


guess who's up next!


----------



## johnandjade

now the 3mile walk home!!


----------



## johnandjade

perfect cover to go in smash up them coil bulbs!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 149945
> 
> 
> now the 3mile walk home!!


That can't be you " no beer "


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That can't be you " no beer "




store is close, i'll get one for you gramps


----------



## johnandjade

well i've literally stopped traffic, even got a fist pound lol


----------



## johnandjade

cops came into the shop, thought iwas on the rob!! but here you go gramps,


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> cops came into the shop, thought iwas on the rob!! but here you go gramps,
> View attachment 149950


That's more like it ! Have a great day ! While the rest of us work !


----------



## johnandjade

had to be done


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's more like it ! Have a great day ! While the rest of us work !




just getting home, now to see the mrs reaction


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> seriously?!! the Christmas decorations are up already?!
> View attachment 149939


Oh good grief !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so a couple of the staff must be going. to a fancy dress party... they are face painting just now....
> 
> 
> guess who's up next!


The one legged pirate ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That can't be you " no beer "


I think the beer's inside him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just getting home, now to see the mrs reaction


It's really rather splendid!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, Morocco is a free country, It's all good, no prison for me, thank you.
> They stop selling alcohol for the festival, but everyone just stocks up beforehand.
> Not a good idea to be drunk in the streets, but otherwise it's cool.


Good evening. 

Was only joking ok?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, Morocco is a free country, It's all good, no prison for me, thank you.
> They stop selling alcohol for the festival, but everyone just stocks up beforehand.
> Not a good idea to be drunk in the streets, but otherwise it's cool.


Good evening. 

Was only joking, but you seem to have taken my message seriously. Sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning; Gillian, morning, Oli.
> Will check timetable for suitable slots for GOBBLING lessons.
> Love to you and Oli from the three of us.


Will be waiting for your reply.

How about bringing OLI along with me to attend *GOBBLING *lessons?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey, how was your birthday? Fun? Jellyfish-free?
> 
> (I got you four new hedgehogs, by the way)


Forgot to say thanks for the hedgehogs, so....
"Thanks for the hedgehogs."
But we'll need more slugs and snails now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Was only joking, but you seem to have taken my message seriously. Sorry.


No, Gillian, I'm aware you were just jesting. 
How are you this evening ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Will be waiting for your reply.
> 
> How about bringing OLI along with me to attend *GOBBLING *lessons?


Yep, that would be fine at a very small additional cost.
Tidgy's already an expert gobbler and proof my teaching methods are a success.
As is wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Gillian, I'm aware you were just jesting.
> How are you this evening ?


Am fine so long as it's nice and hot-like torts. Winter is sooooo near, and I'm the one who's going to hibernate this year, NOT OLI!

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from the WEIRDOH: Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that would be fine at a very small additional cost.
> Tidgy's already an expert gobbler and proof my teaching methods are a success.
> As is wifey.


How much more are you going to charge me if I bring OLI along?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine so long as it's nice and hot-like torts. Winter is sooooo near, and I'm the one who's going to hibernate this year, NOT OLI!
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from the WEIRDOH: Oli.


I might fly south for the winter, when it comes.
Wifey says hi, and Tidgy sends a huge kiss back to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How much more are you going to charge me if I bring OLI along?


Oh, just an extra 20%.
Very reasonable.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I might fly south for the winter, when it comes.
> Wifey says hi, and Tidgy sends a huge kiss back to Oli.


By mere chance, I am planning to travel south where it is MUCH warmer than Amman, but I am worried about OLI and leaving him alone. He does not eat unless I hand feed him. And when people say: 'When he gets hungry he'll eat' well, this simply does not apply OLI the weirdoh.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, just an extra 20%.
> Very reasonable.


Isn't it a bit too much? You know I don't work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> By mere chance, I am planning to travel south where it is MUCH warmer than Amman, but I am worried about OLI and leaving him alone. He does not eat unless I hand feed him. And when people say: 'When he gets hungry he'll eat' well, this simply does not apply OLI the weirdoh.


Depends how long you're going for.
A few days not eating won't do him any harm, but otherwise you'll need a sitter (and I know that's not very likely) or consider taking him with you if it's only internally in Jordan, as long as you can get a suitable habitat for him at the other end.
Another alternative would be hibernating him this year, but I know you don't want to do that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Isn't it a bit too much? You know I don't work.


Since it's you, Gillian, and since it's Tidgy's boyfriend, I'll teach Oli for free.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> seriously?!! the Christmas decorations are up already?!
> View attachment 149939


Christmas cards been in the shops here for last 6 weeks!
Seasons greetings to you all!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 149945
> 
> 
> now the 3mile walk home!!


Are you wearing a hoodie too? Best put it on backwards so you don't scare people.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> cops came into the shop, thought iwas on the rob!! but here you go gramps,
> 
> View attachment 149950


You need a much longer tongue to give Gene Simmons a run for his money!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Christmas cards been in the shops here for last 6 weeks!
> Seasons greetings to you all!


That is frankly ridiculous.
It should all be gearing up to Halloween, and even that would be a bit early.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is frankly ridiculous.
> It should all be gearing up to Halloween, and even that would be a bit early.


Yes it is - madness, they shouldn't start Xmas until after Bonfire Night.
Puts me off buying stuff.
Xmas in the shops for at least half the year these days with the New Year sales too.
How are you Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is - madness, they shouldn't start Xmas until after Bonfire Night.
> Puts me off buying stuff.
> Xmas in the shops for at least half the year these days with the New Year sales too.
> How are you Adam?


i am very happy and full of lamb kebabs.
How about yourself?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Since it's you, Gillian, and since it's Tidgy's boyfriend, I'll teach Oli for free.


Oh that is so kind of you....Sir!


----------



## spud's_mum

aww


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149956
> aww


Hi, Monty!!!
Missed you around here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I have the one-legged pirate velcroed to the wall so we can alter his position for each player.
I have recovered his leg from where it was kicked during musical armadillos and have attached velcro and hedgehog spines to it.
So let's begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149956
> aww


Spud's Mum, put on the blindfold, grab the wooden leg and see where you can fit it to the pirate as i move his position on the wall.
Good luck.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i am very happy and full of lamb kebabs.
> How about yourself?


Good thanks - but it took me 2 hours to change the sidelight bulbs in my car ready for the MOT tomorrow.
Was just planning to do one but once I'd done it the other looked so faded I had to do that one too.
Ffound out I'd bought the wrong bulbs so had to and get others.
The hardest bit was putting the whole light units back.
They make cars so fiddly these days.
Not exactly the quick job I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks - but it took me 2 hours to change the sidelight bulbs in my car ready for the MOT tomorrow.
> Was just planning to do one but once I'd done it the other looked so faded I had to do that one too.
> Ffound out I'd bought the wrong bulbs so had to and get others.
> The hardest bit was putting the whole light units back.
> They make cars so fiddly these days.
> Not exactly the quick job I thought it was going to be.


I have a vague idea what you're talking about.
Like the Welsh prefix to 'found out' particularly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Depends how long you're going for.
> A few days not eating won't do him any harm, but otherwise you'll need a sitter (and I know that's not very likely) or consider taking him with you if it's only internally in Jordan, as long as you can get a suitable habitat for him at the other end.
> Another alternative would be hibernating him this year, but I know you don't want to do that.


Well, I am planning to stay for five days to one week. The problem is that Aqaba (the city) is *400 km *far from Amman, which is about 4.5 hours non-stop by bus! In other words I cannot go just to spend a day or two. It just wouldn't be worthwhile.

As you mentioned, a sitter is out of question. I did think of taking OLI along with me, however even here there is a 'problem:' I do not think animals are allowed on buses(or public transport generally), here in Jordan, but I'm going to have to check. If they are, hotels won't allow him in! See why I did not get a pet for so long here? I have a feeling I am going to have to hibernate him whether I like it or not.

Thanks *SO MUCH *your usual help Adam. Appreciate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I know Aqaba, modern city, old centre, under mountain by the sea with lovely beaches.
You could brumate him just for that little period, so he'd sleep while you're away, and then you wake him up when you get back and check on him.
i'm pretty sure that should be okay.


----------



## spud's_mum

spud edit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149958
> spud edit


Ha ha!
That's nice.
His potato look again.
careful, Spud's Mum, you just pinned the pirates leg to your knee!!!!
Ouch!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know Aqaba, modern city, old centre, under mountain by the sea with lovely beaches.
> You could brumate him just for that little period, so he'd sleep while you're away, and then you wake him up when you get back and check on him.
> i'm pretty sure that should be okay.


Yes, that would be the best of the worst, I think.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 149958
> spud edit


That looks cute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, that would be the best of the worst, I think.


Right, Gillian, i'l spin the pirate, you put on the blindfold and try to "Pin the Leg on the Pirate!". 
Good luck.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when you wake up in the morning remember..............
> September the 25th.
> Is National Comic Book Day.
> Maybe i'll read The Watchmen again.
> And National One Hit Wonder Day.
> i've got a couple of those i can play.
> Have fun people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


I remember that!!!! 
They did have a few other minor hits in Germany, but not in the UK or US.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


Night, Gillian, sleep well.
Screaming ????
It's the pirate!
You seem to have stuck the pirates leg......
Well it's unmentionable.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


Good night Gillian, maybe see you the weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good night Gillian, maybe see you the weekend.


Right, Lyn, grab the leg and have a go.
Blindfold on, please.


----------



## meech008

Hello all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all


Evening, Michelle. 
Just playing pin the leg on the pirate in here. 
How are you?


----------



## meech008

Just dandy. Last day at the hospital was today! Only 3 more rotations!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Just dandy. Last day at the hospital was today! Only 3 more rotations!


Good, good, good.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good, good.


How about yourself? And everyone else


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How about yourself? And everyone else


I'm great, i think everyone else is good, too.
Lyn was about, though she's vanished at the moment. 
Have a go at pinning the leg to the pirate why don't you?
I'll have to use a shirt as a blindfold as Lyn has wandered off with the real one.
Wait a mo, she's gone off with the leg too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn, come back!!!!
Home in on my voice!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 149974


Hurrahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Noel!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great, i think everyone else is good, too.
> Lyn was about, though she's vanished at the moment.
> Have a go at pinning the leg to the pirate why don't you?
> I'll have to use a shirt as a blindfold as Lyn has wandered off with the real one.
> Wait a mo, she's gone off with the leg too!


Aw, I wanted to try!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great, i think everyone else is good, too.
> Lyn was about, though she's vanished at the moment.
> Have a go at pinning the leg to the pirate why don't you?
> I'll have to use a shirt as a blindfold as Lyn has wandered off with the real one.
> Wait a mo, she's gone off with the leg too!


Thought the Cold dark room was rather large
- just realised been wandering around outside with the blindfold on.
As for the leg - it's brilliant for a Jake the Peg impression!
Hi Meech


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, come back!!!!
> Home in on my voice!!!


I'm back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thought the Cold dark room was rather large
> - just realised been wandering around with the blindfold on.
> As for the leg - it's brilliant for a Jake the Peg impression!
> Hi Meech


Let meech have a go then!!! 
i've managed to sedate the pirate, so it should be okay for a bit longer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Let meech have a go then!!!
> i've managed to sedate the pirate, so it should be okay for a bit longer.


Okey dikey dokey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Okey dikey dokey


Thanks.
How are you today ?
England v Wales tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> How are you today ?
> England v Wales tomorrow!


Still OK thanks,
Looking forward to the match but doesn't look like we have a full strength squad 
but I'm sure the boys will give their all.
Plenty of Welsh off to Twickers tomorrow - sadly not me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Still OK thanks,
> Looking forward to the match but doesn't look like we have a full strength squad
> but I'm sure the boys will give their all.
> Plenty of Welsh off to Twickers tomorrow - sadly not me


Well, i'll be watching it here if i can get away from my friends house quickly enough. 
I hope the Welsh give a good showing.
I think i want them to win, but i'll be happy with a good game either way.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'll be watching it here if i can get away from my friends house quickly enough.
> I hope the Welsh give a good showing.
> I think i want them to win, but i'll be happy with a good game either way.


You're in a win/win situation really - so good either way.
The best or luckiest team on the day will win - hopefully that will be Wales,


----------



## Lyn W

If Meech isn't about can I take my go with the leg?
I almost got arrested for trying to pin it on unsuspecting
members of the public when I was outside with the blindfold on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If Meech isn't about can I take my go with the leg?
> I almost got arrested for trying to pin it on unsuspecting
> members of the public when I was outside with the blindfold on.


Ok, then, carry on, but don't vanish with it again! 
good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

OK - here goes.
Point me in the right direction.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

I can't find him - are you sure he's still here?


----------



## jaizei

You know, thinking back, I'm not sure I've forgiven y'all for Jimmy Ray.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't find him - are you sure he's still here?


Yep, that way.
He's still fixed with the velcro.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> You know, thinking back, I'm not sure I've forgiven y'all for Jimmy Ray.


Oh dear!!!
Thankfully that didn't make it to the UK
- unless I've deliberately obliterated it from memory!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear!!!
> Thankfully that didn't make it to the UK
> - unless I've deliberately obliterated it from memory!



What'd you mean make it TO the UK?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that way.
> He's still fixed with the velcro.


Blimey that was an ear piercing scream!
Have I won?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What'd you mean make it TO the UK?


Don't tell me it came FROM the UK?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What'd you mean make it TO the UK?


OMG he is British!
Must have completely wiped it from my brain.
On behalf of music lovers of the UK I can only apologise!
Suppose you need the bad stuff to ID the good 'uns


----------



## Lyn W

Well I've had my go with the leg
If it's in the wrong place I hope the pirate doesn't
have to have it surgically removed.
I have to go now or I'll never get to the MOT garage by 8.
So take care and have fun
Speak to you all tomorrow!
Nos Da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Don't remember that one.
Good.
Thanks, Canada.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You know, thinking back, I'm not sure I've forgiven y'all for Jimmy Ray.


I apologize unreservedly for us hoisting this upon you.
never heard it before.
Don't want to again.
You have you revenge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You know, thinking back, I'm not sure I've forgiven y'all for Jimmy Ray.


Oh, and extra points for entering into the spirit of One Hit Wonder Day.
But enough, ta!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey that was an ear piercing scream!
> Have I won?


Sorry, spent the last hour and a half patching up the pirate.
It was an eye. 
But luckily, he has another one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I've had my go with the leg
> If it's in the wrong place I hope the pirate doesn't
> have to have it surgically removed.
> I have to go now or I'll never get to the MOT garage by 8.
> So take care and have fun
> Speak to you all tomorrow!
> Nos Da!


Nos Da! 
I'm sure he'll forgive you.
Good luck with the MOT. 
Catch you sometime tomorrow, though i'll be out most of the day visiting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, who's next for "Maim the Pirate"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta be up at silly O'clock to go visiting my local politician's family.
Must keep them on side, you know.
night night and see you sometime tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomies.
Night night Cold dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And remember tomorrow is ........
Well, England v Wales in the Rugby World Cup, really. 
night, night.


----------



## jaizei

Seems appropriate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Seems appropriate.


Hmmmm.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Thought the Cold dark room was rather large
> - just realised been wandering around outside with the blindfold on.
> As for the leg - it's brilliant for a Jake the Peg impression!
> Hi Meech


Hi Lyn! Missed you. This week has been crazy with doctors appointments


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You need a much longer tongue to give Gene Simmons a run for his money!




its not the size of the hammer, its the nail you're throwing it at lol


----------



## johnandjade

ooohhhh, I feel as bad this mornooning as the pirate must! i woke up on the armadillo and have makeup on my work gear!! haha, happy daze  

ok, here goes, one of the busyist days of the year at work game face on.. lets have it!!!! hoooraahhh!! 


..but first coffee


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, spent the last hour and a half patching up the pirate.
> It was an eye.
> But luckily, he has another one.


I'll get him a patch as an apology - think he'll like that - it will go well with his image.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta be up at silly O'clock to go visiting my local politician's family.
> Must keep them on side, you know.
> night night and see you sometime tomorrow, i hope.


Have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! Missed you. This week has been crazy with doctors appointments


Hi Meech missed you too - hope it's all something that can be resolved quickly.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
It's a chilly, but beautiful one in Wales this morning.
Hope it warms up a bit so that Lola can have a little bit of garden time this afternoon.
Have a great day!


----------



## johnandjade

morning miss lyn! how are we today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> morning miss lyn! how are we today?


Hi John
Good thanks - hoping car passes MOT.
How are you today?
Lots of excited people coming in to pick up their new motors?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> Good thanks - hoping car passes MOT.
> How are you today?
> Lots of excited people coming in to pick up their new motors?




don't get to see them, just sales staff. 

im ok now, mc ds for breakfast and hair of the dog  only 2hrs to go!!! mot, good luck fingers crossed. anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ooohhhh, I feel as bad this mornooning as the pirate must! i woke up on the armadillo and have makeup on my work gear!! haha, happy daze
> 
> ok, here goes, one of the busyist days of the year at work game face on.. lets have it!!!! hoooraahhh!!
> 
> 
> ..but first coffee


Enjoy coffee.
Hope work passes quickly
See you later.
Good morning, John!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> don't get to see them, just sales staff.
> 
> im ok now, mc ds for breakfast and hair of the dog  only 2hrs to go!!! mot, good luck fingers crossed. anything exciting this weekend?


No just a quiet one for me - catch up with my jobs
This is a bit annoying but reminded me of you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll get him a patch as an apology - think he'll like that - it will go well with his image.


He already had a patch, but it was just for affect.
Until now that is.
I seem to have forgotten about him and left him hanging on the wall all night.
He's not in a very good mood and his leg was pinned to his good knee, Meech's go, I think.
Fancy a go John, before we take him down ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have a good day!


I will try, but it could get awkward.
They want me to teach two of the girls at their house which i don't want to do.
And they want wifey to teach the two smallest kids which she won't do, so it's negotiation day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No just a quiet one for me - catch up with my jobs
> This is a bit annoying but reminded me of you


It's annoying so reminded you of John ?????


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will try, but it could get awkward.
> They want me to teach two of the girls at their house which i don't want to do.
> And they want wifey to teach the two smallest kids which she won't do, so it's negotiation day.


Hmmm!
How to say no politely time.
I'm sure you'll be very diplomatic as usual!
Hope you won't be swapping our Cold Dark Room for a less friendly one.
If we don't here from you we'll contact the British Embassy for you.
Good luck with that!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's annoying so reminded you of John ?????


Nooooo! 'course not!
Some of the the lyrics......
'He's got a record by Billy Joel..'
and maybe John does keep tropical fish in his underpants!
Who knows?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No just a quiet one for me - catch up with my jobs
> This is a bit annoying but reminded me of you




love it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm!
> How to say no politely time.
> I'm sure you'll be very diplomatic as usual!
> Hope you won't be swapping our Cold Dark Room for a less friendly one.
> If we don't here from you we'll contact the British Embassy for you.
> Good luck with that!


Trouble is I'm rubbish at saying no.
A compromise is likely.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He already had a patch, but it was just for affect.
> Until now that is.
> I seem to have forgotten about him and left him hanging on the wall all night.
> He's not in a very good mood and his leg was pinned to his good knee, Meech's go, I think.
> Fancy a go John, before we take him down ?




indeed. I believe pirates wore the patch so they had an eye adjusted to dark for below deck?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nooooo! 'course not!
> Some of the the lyrics......
> 'He's got a record by Billy Joel..'
> and maybe John does keep tropical fish in his underpants!
> Who knows?


Jade, probably.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trouble is I'm rubbish at saying no.
> A compromise is likely.


Make sure he pays well - he'll prob only claim it on his expenses anyway - if they are anything like UK MPs!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> indeed. I believe pirates wore the patch so they had an eye adjusted to dark for below deck?


I thought it was so they could be half asleep without anyone noticing!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nooooo! 'course not!
> Some of the the lyrics......
> 'He's got a record by Billy Joel..'
> and maybe John does keep tropical fish in his underpants!
> Who knows?




I don't ware any, the pair hasn't been built yet that can take on the job! woof woof!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I don't ware any, the pair hasn't been built yet that can take on the job! woof woof!


TMI!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed. I believe pirates wore the patch so they had an eye adjusted to dark for below deck?


Popular myth that is possible, but without any historical backing.
Eye patches were popularized in fiction, particularly by "Treasure Island".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Make sure he pays well - he'll prob only claim it on his expenses anyway - if they are anything like UK MPs!


I always do this stuff more or less for free, just a token charge.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> TMI!




tm?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Popular myth that is possible, but without any historical backing.
> Eye patches were popularized in fiction, particularly by "Treasure Island".


When he asked for an ipad I don't think he meant this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I don't ware any, the pair hasn't been built yet that can take on the job! woof woof!



and


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always do this stuff more or less for free, just a token charge.


.........but if you may make it really expensive he may change his mind and you won't have to do it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tm?


TMI = Too Much Information!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .........but if you may make it really expensive he may change his mind and you won't have to do it!


He's rich, anyway, I've been teaching his girls for years, a massive price hike's not really a possibility and he's always wanted to pay more!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's rich, anyway, I've been teaching his girls for years, a massive price hike's not really a possibility and he's always wanted to pay more!!!


Oh well looks like you're stuck then.
Unless you answer everything he says with 'wibble' the whole time you're with them - that may work too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh well looks like you're stuck then.
> Unless you answer everything he says with 'wibble' the whole time you're with them - that may work too!


That's a great plan!!!!!
Wonder what the Darija Arabic is for 'wibble'?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> and




blackadder, flashheart


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> blackadder, flashheart


Yeah, the wonderful Rik Mayall.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, sleep well.
> Screaming ????
> It's the pirate!
> You seem to have stuck the pirates leg......
> Well it's unmentionable.


Thanks Adam and good afternoon.

As a a matter of fact I did not sleep well. It could have been the pirate.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> How about yourself? And everyone else


Hello Michellle! Hope you're fine. Long time no hear, why? Hope all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam and good afternoon.
> 
> As a a matter of fact I did not sleep well. It could have been the pirate.


Well, you've both survived the night, anyway.
Good afternoon and love to you and Oli from wifey, Tidgy and me, of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, you've both survived the night, anyway.
> Good afternoon and love to you and Oli from wifey, Tidgy and me, of course.


Oh yes, we've made it through.

Regards to Wifey and hugs to Tidgy from the.......WEIRDOH: OLI.


----------



## Gillian M

all at Cold Dark Room. Hope you and your cute *TORTS *are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> all at Cold Dark Room. Hope you and your cute *TORTS *are all well.


Thanks, Gillian!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian!!!


Oh, please don't mention it BIG BOSS. That's the least we could do for a boss who is going to give us (OLI and myself) a course in....GOBBLING; don't forget please. When are we to start?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, please don't mention it BIG BOSS. That's the least we could do for a boss who is going to give us (OLI and myself) a course in....GOBBLING; don't forget please. When are we to start?


Errrrrr, Monday good for you ?
Got to go out now, see you later!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrr, Monday good for you ?
> Got to go out now, see you later!!


Monday will do but which Monday?

And here's something from us to you BOSS:






See you later and have a nice day.


----------



## Gillian M

I've already said 'HELLO' to everyone at CDR and so have OLI. Someone else would like to greet CDR members:
http://media.photobucket.com/user/b...]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=5


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hi everyone!!! I'm so tired I can't even get out of bed to drink coffee yet...I'm working on it though


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm so tired I can't even get out of bed to drink coffee yet...I'm working on it though


Here ya go! 


Will this help?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## jaizei

Don't succumb to the weakness.


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 150017
> 
> Will this help?


LOL!! YES JUST WHAT I NEED!!!   Thank you! I feel like a million bucks now...lets do this!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I don't ware any, the pair hasn't been built yet that can take on the job! woof woof!


Yes they have they are called " T " backs


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes they have they are called " T " backs




how are you gramps? hope all is well  its tennents today for me, the domestic beer. ( not as good as bud!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Monday will do but which Monday?
> 
> And here's something from us to you BOSS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you later and have a nice day.


Any of them ?
All of them ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I've already said 'HELLO' to everyone at CDR and so have OLI. Someone else would like to greet CDR members:
> http://media.photobucket.com/user/bunnywabbit8300/media/hellokitty.jpg.html?filters[term]=funny hello&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=5


One eyed, Scottish pirate ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 150017
> 
> Will this help?


Communal Cold Dark Room coffee.
We have straws.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi peeps, just got back.
Wot a really awful day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Vodka Time!!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how are you gramps? hope all is well  its tennents today for me, the domestic beer. ( not as good as bud!!)


Hi John hope you're well.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech missed you too - hope it's all something that can be resolved quickly.


Unfortunately it's not :-( I'll just be straightforward. I had a miscarriage earlier this month and didn't realize it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and apparently I have some stupid syndrome is going to make having future children possibly difficult. I was shattered when I found out. I only told one person on here and it was privately because I didn't want to come off as an attention seeker to everyone. Since then however, I've come to the decision that people on here are kinder than those in my "real world". 

I've really been struggling lately, even though I didn't know about it, I still wanted the baby.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Michellle! Hope you're fine. Long time no hear, why? Hope all is well.


Hi Gillian! It had been a while hasnt it? How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Communal Cold Dark Room coffee.
> We have straws.


If so pass me one please,after GOOD EVENING.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vodka Time!!!


Hi Adam,
So when do the lessons start?
It's been a glorious day here today - very warm for end of Sept
Probably warmer than most of August!
Lola had a couple of hours out.
My car passed its MOT - thank goodness!
It's always a relief now its getting on a bit.
Just the match to go !
Dewch ar Gymru!!

http://www.itv.com/news/2015-09-25/...anthem-ahead-of-crunch-rugby-world-cup-clash/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not :-( I'll just be straightforward. I had a miscarriage earlier this month and didn't realize it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and apparently I have some stupid syndrome is going to make having future children possibly difficult. I was shattered when I found out. I only told one person on here and it was privately because I didn't want to come off as an attention seeker to everyone. Since then however, I've come to the decision that people on here are kinder than those in my "real world".
> 
> I've really been struggling lately, even though I didn't know about it, I still wanted the baby.


I don't know about your 'real world', but you're certainly right about there being some super sorts on here.
You know you'll get all the support you need here, Michelle. 
(or as much as we can give anyway.)


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not :-( I'll just be straightforward. I had a miscarriage earlier this month and didn't realize it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and apparently I have some stupid syndrome is going to make having future children possibly difficult. I was shattered when I found out. I only told one person on here and it was privately because I didn't want to come off as an attention seeker to everyone. Since then however, I've come to the decision that people on here are kinder than those in my "real world".
> 
> I've really been struggling lately, even though I didn't know about it, I still wanted the baby.


Hi Michelle. Very sorry to have just read you post. Sincerely hope to hear your are better *SOON *and *VERY SOON*. Please try to take it easy an relax; though I do know that words are easy. 

If you need to 'talk' I am *ALL LISTENING EARS*. 

Take care.


----------



## meech008

You guys are amazing


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! It had been a while hasnt it? How are you?


So far so good, though a bit bored. 

Was out with OLI, (the WEIRDOH) for a nice long walk. Am taking advantage of he sun as Winter is quite near.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> You guys are amazing


It's the least I can do. (I can only talk for myself).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> So when do the lessons start?
> It's been a glorious day here today - very warm for end of Sept
> Probably warmer than most of August!
> Lola had a couple of hours out.
> My car passed its MOT - thank goodness!
> It's always a relief now its getting on a bit.
> Just the match to go !
> Dewch ar Gymru!!
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/2015-09-25/...anthem-ahead-of-crunch-rugby-world-cup-clash/


Brilliant!!!! 
All good news, lets hope the Welsh provide the icing on your cake!
Lessons may start Wednesday, but I left in a frightful strop and have told them to go forth.....
But, I may relent..


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One eyed, Scottish pirate ?


So it seems. Not GERMAN that is definite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If so pass me one please,after GOOD EVENING.


Evening, Gillian!!!!! 
I think it's a bit cold now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You guys are amazing


'Tis true.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian!!!!!
> I think it's a bit cold now.


Making excuses, are you? 

Regards to Wifey and KISSES from OLI to Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any of them ?
> All of them ?


Each and every one of them alright?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not :-( I'll just be straightforward. I had a miscarriage earlier this month and didn't realize it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and apparently I have some stupid syndrome is going to make having future children possibly difficult. I was shattered when I found out. I only told one person on here and it was privately because I didn't want to come off as an attention seeker to everyone. Since then however, I've come to the decision that people on here are kinder than those in my "real world".
> 
> I've really been struggling lately, even though I didn't know about it, I still wanted the baby.


Oh meech I am so sorry to hear that, what a very difficult time for you and Ben.
It's completely understandable that you are struggling with all that.
It may be predictable to say it but there is always a possibility that it may happen too.
My niece suffers from severe endometriosis and against all odds - she did conceive naturally!
So try to stay positive.
Lots of love and a big Welsh cwtch to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Making excuses, are you?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and KISSES from OLI to Tidgy.


Not at all.
have as much cold coffee as you wish.
Ok, all of them is is, each and every one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant!!!!
> All good news, lets hope the Welsh provide the icing on your cake!
> Lessons may start Wednesday, but I left in a frightful strop and have told them to go forth.....
> But, I may relent..


Oh dear - but expletives are part of the language so lesson number 1 done!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all.
> have as much cold coffee as you wish.
> Ok, all of them is is, each and every one.


In that case please pass me the coffee. It's sometimes a change from that BOILING HOT coffee.

OK, agreed as per *GOBBLING *course. But you're going to have to put up with....*OLI*ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - but expletives are part of the language so lesson number 1 done!


I did not use bad language in front of the children!!! 
Anyway, it's kickoff time!!!!
C'mon, Wales!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case please pass me the coffee. It's sometimes a change from that BOILING HOT coffee.
> 
> OK, agreed as per *GOBBLING *course. But you're going to have to put up with....*OLI*ok?


Yup, no problem...


----------



## Lyn W

And we're off! I'll see you later for celebrations or commiserations!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did not use bad language in front of the children!!!
> Anyway, it's kickoff time!!!!
> C'mon, Wales!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Penalty!!
England 0-3 Wales! 
Hurrah!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, no problem...


Are you sure? What if he gets into those *weird *moods of his during the lessons? He'll drive you *nuts*,  believe me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you sure? What if he gets into those *weird *moods of his during the lessons? He'll drive you *nuts*,  believe me.


Tidgy will keep him busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

England strong in the scrum, but both sides look as if they haven't practiced line-outs! 
Penalty scored!
3-3


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy will keep him busy.


She may NOT be able to, when he's in one of those *weird *moods.  And neither will you.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Oh meech I am so sorry to hear that, what a very difficult time for you and Ben.
> It's completely understandable that you are struggling with all that.
> It may be predictable to say it but there is always a possibility that it may happen too.
> My niece suffers from severe endometriosis and against all odds - she did conceive naturally!
> So try to stay positive.
> Lots of love and a big Welsh cwtch to you.


Thank you! After the initial shock and mourning period we are quite hopeful! My mom has endometriosis as well and had two daughters so there is hope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> She may NOT be able to, when he's in one of those *weird *moods.  And neither will you.


Bring it on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Silly England! 
Another Welsh penalty.
3-6 to Wales!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thank you! After the initial shock and mourning period we are quite hopeful! My mom has endometriosis as well and had two daughters so there is hope


Believe me Michelle, *HOPE *is the last thing to die. 

Am going to PM you, ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tremendous drop goal!!!!!!
Wow!!!!
6-6


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bring it on!


OK. We'll see and mark my words.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Welsh rubbish in the scrummage.
Penalty England.
9-6.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Try and conversion to England.
beginning to look too strong for The Men in Red.
16-6


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try and conversion to England.
> beginning to look too strong for The Men in Red.
> 16-6[/QUOTE
> Hi Adam, did you hear this?
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/leeds-executive-director-adam-pearson-6456047



And notice his name; which makes me wonder: 'Would our Boss step down?'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And notice his name; which makes me wonder: 'Would our Boss step down?'


Always step up, Gillian, never down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally, some strong Welsh play in the last five minutes.
maybe some hope.
A penalty and it's 16-9 to England at half time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always step up, Gillian, never down.


If talking about you, alright,but what of the other Adam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If talking about you, alright,but what of the other Adam ?


There are no other Adams, it's all your imagination.
I am the first man, you know.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are no other Adams, it's all your imagination.
> I am the first man, you know.


I know at least *THREE *Adams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Second half underway.
Penalty England.
19-9


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I know at least *THREE *Adams!


I do not accept it.
They are just trying to be me.
Imposters!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Penalty Wales.
19-12


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do not accept it.
> They are just trying to be me.
> Imposters!!!


Don't worry, they would never be able to be you....BIG BOSS.None of them is a boss, ok?


----------



## Gillian M

http://media.photobucket.com/user/M...=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=20

Good night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another penalty to England.
22-12


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't worry, they would never be able to be you....BIG BOSS.None of them is a boss, ok?


i'm fine.
Night, Gillian, hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of silly penalties from both sides.
Wales score one. 
22-15 to England.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another penalty to Wales.
22-18.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness this is fair, but brutal rugby.
A real man's game.
Poor Wales' injury woes continue.
Who have they got left for the last two games ?
Silly penalty.
25-18 England.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tremendous wing play from Wales.
Try reviewed and given.
Converted!
25 all!!!!
Wow!!!
9 minutes left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Penalty Wales, long way out but central.
Score!!
25-28!!!
6 minutes to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

England attempt to go for the try rather than kick a penalty and draw the match.
Wrong decision! Brave, but wrong!
Excellent Welsh defending.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And that's it!
Silly England, should have been a draw, but the Welsh took their chances well
Good win.
i'm generally pretty happy with that.
England may struggle to qualify now!


----------



## Lyn W

I feel quite drained by all that!

Wales went in as the underdogs with all the injuries
Great second half.
Fantastic for them to have won at Twickenham.
Well done boys!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I feel quite drained by all that!
> 
> Wales went in as the underdogs with all the injuries
> Great second half.
> Fantastic for them to have won at Twickenham.
> Well done boys!!


Absolutely.
But one wonders if it may put England out, Wales having injuries.
if England don't beat Australia up next, then they will be relying on Wales to do them a favour and beat the Aussies.
But how many fit men have Wales got left ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely.
> But one wonders if it may put England out, Wales having injuries.
> if England don't beat Australia up next, then they will be relying on Wales to do them a favour and beat the Aussies.
> But how many fit men have Wales got left ?


Not many - its been an unbelievable year for Welsh injuries.
But they make up for it in passion and resilience. 
James Hook is one possibility.
The Ozzies will be a hard game for both


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not many - its been an unbelievable year for Welsh injuries.
> But they make up for it in passion and resilience.
> James Hook is one possibility.
> The Ozzies will be a hard game for both


Yep, but Wales should qualify anyway now.
England, well they need things to go their way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't see Namibia doing any damage to Australia tomorrow. 
And should be wins for Scotland and Ireland.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't see Namibia doing any damage to Australia tomorrow.
> And should be wins for Scotland and Ireland.


Yup -fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, my rugby commentary has just about killed off The Cold Dark Room this evening. 
Back to throwing jellyfish, i guess.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, my rugby commentary has just about killed off The Cold Dark Room this evening.
> Back to throwing jellyfish, i guess.


I thought you did a great job.
You should be on the radio.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought you did a great job.
> You should be on the radio.


I was once.
Someone stole a Dalek from Wookey Hole and i did an interview saying how potentially dangerous the creature was.
The Dalek was later found on top of Glastonbury Tor!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was once.
> Someone stole a Dalek from Wookey Hole and i did an interview saying how potentially dangerous the creature was.
> The Dalek was later found on top of Glastonbury Tor!!!


So was I ....
I answered a question on Virgin radio and won a case of 24 cans of Murphys and 2 tickets for the Irish Fleadh in Finsbury Park.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So was I ....
> I answered a question on Virgin radio and won a case of 24 cans of Murphys and 2 tickets for the Irish Fleadh in Finsbury Park.


That's a pretty good result. 
What was the question?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a pretty good result.
> What was the question?


It was about who U2's song In the Name of Love is about.
Martin Luther King was the answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was about who U2's song In the Name of Love is about.
> Martin Luther King was the answer.


Didn't know that.
Points.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not :-( I'll just be straightforward. I had a miscarriage earlier this month and didn't realize it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and apparently I have some stupid syndrome is going to make having future children possibly difficult. I was shattered when I found out. I only told one person on here and it was privately because I didn't want to come off as an attention seeker to everyone. Since then however, I've come to the decision that people on here are kinder than those in my "real world".
> 
> I've really been struggling lately, even though I didn't know about it, I still wanted the baby.


So sorry to hear this. 
I went through fertility treatments years ago and found it to be very difficult, emotionally. My issues were never resolved, and it was really devastating. It took me a long time to resolve my feelings of loss and failure, but I'm quite content now.

I hope your situation results in a happy solution one day!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not :-( I'll just be straightforward. I had a miscarriage earlier this month and didn't realize it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and apparently I have some stupid syndrome is going to make having future children possibly difficult. I was shattered when I found out. I only told one person on here and it was privately because I didn't want to come off as an attention seeker to everyone. Since then however, I've come to the decision that people on here are kinder than those in my "real world".
> 
> I've really been struggling lately, even though I didn't know about it, I still wanted the baby.


There's always hope- they discover new things every year.


----------



## Lyn W

Good night good people of the CDR
I am exhausted after that game of rugby
(even though I was watching not actually playing my heart was pounding!)
Off to gargle to help my voice recover from yelling at the TV.
Enjoy the rest of your evening/night
and of course take care
Night Night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good night good people of the CDR
> I am exhausted after that game of rugby
> (even though I was watching not actually playing my heart was pounding!)
> Off to gargle to help my voice recover from yelling at the TV.
> Enjoy the rest of your evening/night
> and of course take care
> Night Night all


Night, Lyn , take care!!!!
Hurrah for Wales!!!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> I went through fertility treatments years ago and found it to be very difficult, emotionally. My issues were never resolved, and it was really devastating. It took me a long time to resolve my feelings of loss and failure, but I'm quite content now.
> 
> I hope your situation results in a happy solution one day!


Thank you for sharing that with me. The kindness everyone has shown has been overwhelming. I'm sorry to hear about your struggle, and happy that you found peace with it. You are a strong lady


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> I went through fertility treatments years ago and found it to be very difficult, emotionally. My issues were never resolved, and it was really devastating. It took me a long time to resolve my feelings of loss and failure, but I'm quite content now.
> 
> I hope your situation results in a happy solution one day!


Thanks for this, Bea.
Very happy that you're good now.
Your positive and realistic attitude is always an inspiration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, positive thoughts to all our friends In The Cold Dark Room, wherever they may be.
Lovely people, you lot are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomites.
Nighty byes Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've had a rotten day, really, but When we all wake up in the morning, it will be September 27th.
Happy national Chocolate Milk Day.
(bleuch!)
Happy National Corned Beef Hash Day
(mega yuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyy)
And National Crush A Can Day.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've had a rotten day, really, but When we all wake up in the morning, it will be September 27th.
> Happy national Chocolate Milk Day.
> (bleuch!)
> Happy National Corned Beef Hash Day
> (mega yuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyy)
> And National Crush A Can Day.


Why was your day rotten??


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not :-( I'll just be straightforward. I had a miscarriage earlier this month and didn't realize it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and apparently I have some stupid syndrome is going to make having future children possibly difficult. I was shattered when I found out. I only told one person on here and it was privately because I didn't want to come off as an attention seeker to everyone. Since then however, I've come to the decision that people on here are kinder than those in my "real world".
> 
> I've really been struggling lately, even though I didn't know about it, I still wanted the baby.




oh no  really sorry to read this . try to stay positive thoughts are with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Why was your day rotten??


Long story.
Just a day with a horrible family, who are awfully rude, but politically powerful here and can cause problems.
really, really awful, being lied to and treated like dirt.
feel ill today and wifey is very unwell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We were promised a lift there, but in the end had to walk miles to get a taxi.
Same coming back, and wifey and I are just not well enough to do this sort of thing in the heat of the day.
Horrible.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We were promised a lift there, but in the end had to walk miles to get a taxi.
> Same coming back, and wifey and I are just not well enough to do this sort of thing in the heat of the day.
> Horrible.


Adam I am really sorry to hear that - you said you'd not been happy and left on a strop but that is completely understandable in the circumstances. What dreadful people to be asking you a favour and not even send transport. Now I can see why you don't want to teach their family. I hope you and Wifey are feeling better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Adam I am really sorry to hear that - you said you'd not been happy and left on a strop but that is completely understandable in the circumstances. What dreadful people to be asking you a favour and not even send transport. Now I can see why you don't want to teach their family. I hope you and Wifey are feeling better soon.


Thanks, Lyn, I can't explain how horrible they are in general.
This man offered me his wife to sleep with once when wifey was away and was offended when i refused.
He then offered me their servant and when I refused again offered me any girl that i saw in the streets, he would 'arrange' it. 
They all eat like animals, are enormously ignorant and stupid, yet consider themselves high class because they have money and political power.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm fine.
> Night, Gillian, hope you sleep well tonight.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Lyn, I can't explain how horrible they are in general.
> This man offered me his wife to sleep with once when wifey was away and was offended when i refused.
> He then offered me their servant and when I refused again offered me any girl that i saw in the streets, he would 'arrange' it.
> They all eat like animals, are enormously ignorant and stupid, yet consider themselves high class because they have money and political power.


Good god! I thought people like that only existed in films!
Such little respect for themselves, other people and especially for women it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Lyn, I can't explain how horrible they are in general.
> This man offered me his wife to sleep with once when wifey was away and was offended when i refused.
> He then offered me their servant and when I refused again offered me any girl that i saw in the streets, he would 'arrange' it.
> They all eat like animals, are enormously ignorant and stupid, yet consider themselves high class because they have money and political power.


Extremely sorry to have just read your posts, and I really do hope all that you mentioned does NOT get repeated.

Regards to you, Wifey and HUGS from OLI to Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good god! I thought people like that only existed in films!
> Such little respect for themselves, other people and especially for women it seems.


Hi Lyn. Long time no hear, why? Hope you're well.

With all my respect to everyone, these people do exist, particularly in Third World countries. Too bad is all I can say.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


Not very good today, Gillian, no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good god! I thought people like that only existed in films!
> Such little respect for themselves, other people and especially for women it seems.


The girls, who are now 18 and 17 respectively are prisoners in the house, not allowed out except for school and a rare chaperoned shopping trip.
They have no friends.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very good today, Gillian, no.


What's up Adam? Am not interfering in your private/personal affairs, but our post immediately worried me. So please answer me. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The girls, who are now 18 and 17 respectively are prisoners in the house, not allowed out except for school and a rare chaperoned shopping trip.
> They have no friends.


Regret to say that many females are mistreated n this part of the world, imprisoned at home, and so on.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very good today, Gillian, no.


Sorry, extremely sorry to hear that Adam.

I just sent you a PM. Please, please answer it asap. 

Thank you, and love to all.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Long story.
> Just a day with a horrible family, who are awfully rude, but politically powerful here and can cause problems.
> really, really awful, being lied to and treated like dirt.
> feel ill today and wifey is very unwell.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> We were promised a lift there, but in the end had to walk miles to get a taxi.
> Same coming back, and wifey and I are just not well enough to do this sort of thing in the heat of the day.
> Horrible.


Oh that's awful! Why did you have to go see them? Some people just have no respect for other people...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Long story.
> Just a day with a horrible family, who are awfully rude, but politically powerful here and can cause problems.
> really, really awful, being lied to and treated like dirt.
> feel ill today and wifey is very unwell.





afternoon adam, hope you and wifey are feeling better


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oh no  really sorry to read this . try to stay positive thoughts are with you


Thank you


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you




how are you this afternoon meech? 1412hrs here.


----------



## meech008

I'm doing well  Today is my one year wedding anniversary with Ben! We've been together seven years now  how about yourself? It's 0917 here


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm doing well  Today is my one year wedding anniversary with Ben! We've been together seven years now  how about yourself? It's 0917 here




congratulations  , are yous doing anything nice today? im just getting some more work done on fidos new house


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> congratulations  , are yous doing anything nice today? im just getting some more work done on fidos new house


Thank you! We celebrated last night, I'm going to make a big pot of chicken and dumplings tonight as its his favorite  I'm just puttering around the house today cleaning up the odds and ends from the week.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you! We celebrated last night, I'm going to make a big pot of chicken and dumplings tonight as its his favorite  I'm just puttering around the house today cleaning up the odds and ends from the week.




sounds good!! don't do to much cleaning, have a nice chilled out day


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> sounds good!! don't do to much cleaning, have a nice chilled out day


Oh we will  how is fidos new home coming?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Oh we will  how is fidos new home coming?




getting there, slowly but surely. i cant draw or comprehend a plan... just have a picture in my head lol. still not lost any fingers yet either


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Oh we will  how is fidos new home coming?




link for the thread if your interested http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....build...-gonna-be-a-lot-of-questions!.120689/


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150167
> 
> Good morning everyone




good mornooning! how are we today?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> getting there, slowly but surely. i cant draw or comprehend a plan... just have a picture in my head lol. still not lost any fingers yet either


Always a bonus!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Not particularly accurate as far as the animals go.
And not nearly as revolting as some of the people here. 
funny,though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh that's awful! Why did you have to go see them? Some people just have no respect for other people...


It's not what you know, it's who you know.
Unfortunately.
Hi, Michelle!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Lyn, I can't explain how horrible they are in general.
> This man offered me his wife to sleep with once when wifey was away and was offended when i refused.
> He then offered me their servant and when I refused again offered me any girl that i saw in the streets, he would 'arrange' it.
> They all eat like animals, are enormously ignorant and stupid, yet consider themselves high class because they have money and political power.





This HUGE hug is for you my friend. 
I'm so sorry this happened to you wifey. Shame on them for putting you in that position


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! how are we today?


Hi John! *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon adam, hope you and wifey are feeling better


Afternoon, John.
Wifey sleeping it off.
i'm teaching.
Slowly recovering my sense of humour, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm doing well  Today is my one year wedding anniversary with Ben! We've been together seven years now  how about yourself? It's 0917 here


Oh, yes
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!
Hope you have time for a little romance.
Say "Hi!" to Ben.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you! We celebrated last night, I'm going to make a big pot of chicken and dumplings tonight as its his favorite  I'm just puttering around the house today cleaning up the odds and ends from the week.


Yuuuuuummmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love stew and dumplings!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John! *waves*




(tips hat) allo!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not what you know, it's who you know.
> Unfortunately.
> Hi, Michelle!!!!


Hi!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> getting there, slowly but surely. i cant draw or comprehend a plan... just have a picture in my head lol. still not lost any fingers yet either


Not even one ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuummmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I love stew and dumplings!!!


I'll make extra to share!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150167
> 
> Good morning everyone


Morning, Noel!!!
Bringing a little sunshine into The Cold Dark Room again, I see.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Wifey sleeping it off.
> i'm teaching.
> Slowly recovering my sense of humour, ta.




sounds like you had a shocker 

coffee? beer? was watching a show last night that showed about 'spineosauras' man they were HUGE!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150168
> 
> This HUGE hug is for you my friend.
> I'm so sorry this happened to you wifey. Shame on them for putting you in that position


They will do so again, i'm sure. 
Sacrifices have to be made.
Thanks for the hug.
feel a bit better now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'll make extra to share!


Thank you so much!!
Can't wait!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you had a shocker
> 
> coffee? beer? was watching a show last night that showed about 'spineosauras' man they were HUGE!!


Yep, and most of the fossils of Spinosaurus come from........Morocco!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you had a shocker
> 
> coffee? beer? was watching a show last night that showed about 'spineosauras' man they were HUGE!!


Vodka.
Need the heavy artillery today.


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> I'll make extra to share!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and most of the fossils of Spinosaurus come from........Morocco!




I actually said to jade when they were collecting fossils... oh mr adam from morroco does that!!! 

then today while helping me in my man cave she came across the fluffly fluffy... 'whats this' she asked, we sit on them i told her


...don't think she quiet understood


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vodka.
> Need the heavy artillery today.




aye aye captain! I'll join you, work for today is done. cheers!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning, afternoon, or evening everyone
I hope everyone is well! 
I've had two people this past week ask if I could take their torts ...2 sulcatas and a redfoot. I have 0 room for anymore torts, I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually said to jade when they were collecting fossils... oh mr adam from morroco does that!!!
> 
> then today while helping me in my man cave she came across the fluffly fluffy... 'whats this' she asked, we sit on them i told her
> 
> 
> ...don't think she quiet understood


Yes, it all gets a bit surreal, doesn't it.
i was explaining the party games to my friend this morning, it takes a bit of time and some very odd looks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> aye aye captain! I'll join you, work for today is done. cheers!


Cheers!!!
Your health and happiness, sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning, afternoon, or evening everyone
> I hope everyone is well!
> I've had two people this past week ask if I could take their torts ...2 sulcatas and a redfoot. I have 0 room for anymore torts, I would in a heartbeat!


Morninoon, Shannon.
What a shame you couldn't take them in.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it all gets a bit surreal, doesn't it.
> i was explaining the party games to my friend this morning, it takes a bit of time and some very odd looks.




wonder if the pirate has recovered from his ordeal


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheers!!!
> Your health and happiness, sir!




(clinck of glasses) cheers! 

just noticed jade one of jades books is.....


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morninoon, Shannon.
> What a shame you couldn't take them in.


I know  

How've you been??


----------



## johnandjade

well, well just because


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble




wibble  here's fido in the bath


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> wibble  here's fido in the bath
> View attachment 150178


SQUEEE! So Cute!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> SQUEEE! So Cute!!




Fido with mummy


----------



## johnandjade

dvd time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wonder if the pirate has recovered from his ordeal


I think it might take a couple of days to sober up alone.
Then we'll see how bad he is.
Leg now reattached in the correct place at least.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Long time no hear, why? Hope you're well.
> 
> With all my respect to everyone, these people do exist, particularly in Third World countries. Too bad is all I can say.


H Gillian, sorry taken so long t reply had to pop out for a while. I 'm fine thanks Gillian just quite busy now I'm back in work and the pace is picking up again so just flitting in and out when I can. I hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The girls, who are now 18 and 17 respectively are prisoners in the house, not allowed out except for school and a rare chaperoned shopping trip.
> They have no friends.


I wonder if dad would be happy if their hubbies offered them to their acquaintances


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm doing well  Today is my one year wedding anniversary with Ben! We've been together seven years now  how about yourself? It's 0917 here


Congratulations to Meech and Ben on your first wedding anniversary. That's paper isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (clinck of glasses) cheers!
> 
> just noticed jade one of jades books is.....
> View attachment 150174


Yaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh,


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150171


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I know
> 
> How've you been??


Mostly Good, thanks, though yesterday was nasty and today very busy.
Hey ho, it's fine.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to Meech and Ben on your first wedding anniversary. That's paper isn't it?


It is! He gave me a book and is cooking supper for me tonight! (This is huge, in the 7 years we've been together I can count on one hand the times he's cooked )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble  here's fido in the bath
> View attachment 150178


he really is a handsome devil!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I actually said to jade when they were collecting fossils... oh mr adam from morroco does that!!!
> 
> then today while helping me in my man cave she came across the fluffly fluffy... 'whats this' she asked, we sit on them i told her
> 
> 
> ...don't think she quiet understood


...the men in white coats not arrived yet?


----------



## spud's_mum

Ordered spuds digital hygrometer should be here on Wednesday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dvd time


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wonder if dad would be happy if their hubbies offered them to their acquaintances


Daughters are often possessions here.(though things are changing).
Owned by the father until marriage, then owned by husband.
At which point daddy neither has nor wants any control or responsibility as regards the girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is! He gave me a book and is cooking supper for me tonight! (This is huge, in the 7 years we've been together I can count on one hand the times he's cooked )


You should have given him a cookbook!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You should have given him a cookbook!


Haha! I gave him tickets to a concert


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ordered spuds digital hygrometer should be here on Wednesday


Hope so !!!
Evening, Spud's Mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Haha! I gave him tickets to a concert


Probably better, really.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...the men in white coats not arrived yet?




I scared em off


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Haha! I gave him tickets to a concert




woo hoo  , who yous off to see??


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo  , who yous off to see??


Kiss!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> H Gillian, sorry taken so long t reply had to pop out for a while. I 'm fine thanks Gillian just quite busy now I'm back in work and the pace is picking up again so just flitting in and out when I can. I hope you and Oli are well.


Glad to hear you're fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Kiss!


Don't kiss John!!!!!
You both have partners!!!!!!
Oh, I see, silly me.
Lucky, lucky, great live band.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't kiss John!!!!!
> You both have partners!!!!!!
> Oh, I see, silly me.
> Lucky, lucky, great live band.


We see them every time they are in town. He loves them and I love the shows


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Kiss!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't kiss John!!!!!
> You both have partners!!!!!!
> Oh, I see, silly me.
> Lucky, lucky, great live band.


Do they still wear the make up now?
Gene has so many wrinkles and crooks and nannies
it must take a lot of make up to get good coverage these days


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They will do so again, i'm sure.
> Sacrifices have to be made.
> Thanks for the hug.
> feel a bit better now!


Good evening Adam. Glad to hear you are better now. By the way, how is Wifey now? Hope she too is better. Please send her my best regards and wishes to get well SOON, and KISSES to Tidgy from OLI.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wibble  here's fido in the bath
> View attachment 150178


That's so sweet!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Do they still wear the make up now?
> Gene has so many wrinkles and crooks and nannies
> it must take a lot of make up to get good coverage these days




many its mabaleen? he's got the London look!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Out to eat with my hubby  I love to eat!! When I eat I think of what I'll eat again later


----------



## spud's_mum

Cleaning my room 
My mum says if I don't, I'll be grounded all next week and weekend.
I can't let that happen as I might be going to a trampoline park with my friend!


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's the hygrometer I ordered 

hope it's ok


----------



## johnandjade

blood moon eclipse, ment to be visible 0200 Glasgow... will do my best to snap a pic but i may be snooZzzzzing


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> many its mabaleen? he's got the London look!


I hope he's worth it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> blood moon eclipse, ment to be visible 0200 Glasgow... will do my best to snap a pic but i may be snooZzzzzing


I was just about to look to see if the Supermoon is tonight or tomorrow.
I'll be up looking for it.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Out to eat with my hubby  I love to eat!! When I eat I think of what I'll eat again later


Have a good time!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I was just about to look to see if the Supermoon is tonight or tomorrow.
> I'll be up looking for it.




we have set alarms and kipping on the armadillo ... probably still miss it


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we have set alarms and kipping on the armadillo ... probably still miss it


I've got my deckchair in the garden ready for me.
I hope the neighbours don't find me sleeping in it in the morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've got my deckchair in the garden ready for me.
> I hope the neighbours don't find me sleeping in it in the morning.


off tomorrow?? mind the thermos


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off tomorrow?? mind the thermos


Nope work as usual, but it will be an early night for me tomorrow I think!
Good idea to have flask. I'll fill it with hot chocolate! Yummy.


----------



## Lyn W

The moon will enter the Earth's shadow at 01.10.
Will be completely in its shadow between 03.11 and 04.24,
and will leave the earth's shadow at 06.24
Don't think I'll manage the whole night!

I must be a lunartic!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The moon will enter the Earth's shadow at 01.10.
> Will be completely in its shadow between 03.11 and 04.24,
> and will leave the earth's shadow at 06.24
> Don't think I'll manage the whole night!
> 
> I must be a lunartic!



i used to be a ware wolf but im ok noooooowwwwwwwwhhhhh!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nope work as usual, but it will be an early night for me tomorrow I think!
> Good idea to have flask. I'll fill it with hot chocolate! Yummy.


bank holiday here, jades off but im not  , might as well go prepared hot water bottle too


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> bank holiday here, jades off but im not  , might as well go prepared hot water bottle too


No bank hol here.
Good idea I'll find my hot water bottle too
May put a nip of something in the hot choc too!


----------



## Lyn W

Ironing beckons - see you later


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No bank hol here.
> Good idea I'll find my hot water bottle too
> May put a nip of something in the hot choc too!




it's medicinal


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ironing beckons - see you later



don't get to board! we got on still gsme, best show ever


----------



## johnandjade

music playing in the distance... 

all by myself... don't wana be, allllll byyeee myyyselllleeeelllfff!!! throws jellyfish in every direction and rolls hedgehogs at random..


reloaded 



oohhyah!! misfired and now has a jellyfish for a hat and hedgehogs for shoes. 


medic!! man down!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey!!
*hit by a jellyfish and a hedgehog*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Glad to hear you are better now. By the way, how is Wifey now? Hope she too is better. Please send her my best regards and wishes to get well SOON, and KISSES to Tidgy from OLI.


I shall.
She's tired but looking forward to Doctor Who and eating loadsa cakes.
Obviously feeling better.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> music playing in the distance...
> 
> all by myself... don't wana be, allllll byyeee myyyselllleeeelllfff!!! throws jellyfish in every direction and rolls hedgehogs at random..
> 
> 
> reloaded
> 
> 
> 
> oohhyah!! misfired and now has a jellyfish for a hat and hedgehogs for shoes.
> 
> 
> medic!! man down!


Pulls John off the floor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Out to eat with my hubby  I love to eat!! When I eat I think of what I'll eat again later


I'm the same with alcohol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cleaning my room
> My mum says if I don't, I'll be grounded all next week and weekend.
> I can't let that happen as I might be going to a trampoline park with my friend!


Good luck!
Is it really, really bad ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's the hygrometer I ordered
> View attachment 150199
> hope it's ok


Looks good to me.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Pulls John off the floor




thank you


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Do they still wear the make up now?
> Gene has so many wrinkles and crooks and nannies
> it must take a lot of make up to get good coverage these days


They do most of the time for their shows. Gene has gotten a LOT of plastic surgery lately haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ironing beckons - see you later


Do you like ironing ?
I do, rather.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> They do most of the time for their shows. Gene has gotten a LOT of plastic surgery lately haha




my friend actually managed to sleep ( pass out) during the pyros at a kiss gig!?! how has your day been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music playing in the distance...
> 
> all by myself... don't wana be, allllll byyeee myyyselllleeeelllfff!!! throws jellyfish in every direction and rolls hedgehogs at random..
> 
> 
> reloaded
> 
> 
> 
> oohhyah!! misfired and now has a jellyfish for a hat and hedgehogs for shoes.
> 
> 
> medic!! man down!


No medic, we must get one.
But don't worry, I will supply essential first aid.
For the jellyfish and hedgehogs, anyway, not so good on people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey!!
> *hit by a jellyfish and a hedgehog*


Well, as long as the jellyfish hit you first it might provide some protection from the hedgehog, if it hits the same place.
Ow, wo OW !!!!!
No, it doesn't.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> my friend actually managed to sleep ( pass out) during the pyros at a kiss gig!?! how has your day been?


Wow! That's quite a feat! Their pyros are the best! My day has been pretty good. Lazy lazy day  how about yourself? Everyone feeling better?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you like ironing ?
> I do, rather.


Hi Adam
No I don't like ironing, but it's a necessary evil!
I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing
Unfortunately there's not many around!
I can drop a bag off in the CDR if you would like to do those for me.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Wow! That's quite a feat! Their pyros are the best! My day has been pretty good. Lazy lazy day  how about yourself? Everyone feeling better?




oh this chap is famous for it! my canadian friend, i was his best man  you know how a picture paints a thousand words??? well here he is




its 2240 here, jades asleep next to me on the armadillo, alarms set fot 0200, blood moon eclipse here... jades of lf work tomorrow and im up at 0600 for work:/. 

have you guys had dinner yet?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> They do most of the time for their shows. Gene has gotten a LOT of plastic surgery lately haha


As I've still got the iron out I could offer to do his face.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> As I've still got the iron out I could offer to do his face.




... iron man


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No medic, we must get one.
> But don't worry, I will supply essential first aid.
> For the jellyfish and hedgehogs, anyway, not so good on people.


I'm qualified in FA.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm qualified in FA.




we should have a music FEZtivile in here, call it 'BAND-AID'


----------



## Lyn W

Congratulations to Scotland, Ireland and Australia for their rugby wins today.
Poor England need a lot of luck against Oz, but they have beaten them recently so never say die.
They'll either be too despondent about their final decisions against Wales or it will really fire them up.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we should have a music FEZtivile in here, call it 'BAND-AID'


Think that's already been done in 1985.
Maybe we could call it BAND AGE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> No I don't like ironing, but it's a necessary evil!
> I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing
> Unfortunately there's not many around!
> I can drop a bag off in the CDR if you would like to do those for me.


No iron in here.
I suppose I could try a superheated armadillo if you like.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oh this chap is famous for it! my canadian friend, i was his best man  you know how a picture paints a thousand words??? well here he is
> View attachment 150230
> 
> 
> 
> its 2240 here, jades asleep next to me on the armadillo, alarms set fot 0200, blood moon eclipse here... jades of lf work tomorrow and im up at 0600 for work:/.
> 
> have you guys had dinner yet?


No, not yet  it's 1755 right now so I expect Ben will be starting up the grill. My menu changed because he offered to cook so now we're having his favorite wings! I get up around 0430 on the weekdays as ben has to get up very early. So while he's showering and getting ready, I make his lunch and my lunch and set out his clothes for the day. Once that's over I go back to bed for a few minutes until 630 or so and I get ready to be at clinic at 8


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No iron in here.
> I suppose I could try a superheated armadillo if you like.


You'd have to bath it first as they might pong a bit!
Even Lenor couldn't compete with a smelly armadillo.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oh this chap is famous for it! my canadian friend, i was his best man  you know how a picture paints a thousand words??? well here he is
> View attachment 150230
> 
> 
> 
> its 2240 here, jades asleep next to me on the armadillo, alarms set fot 0200, blood moon eclipse here... jades of lf work tomorrow and im up at 0600 for work:/.
> 
> have you guys had dinner yet?


That guy is awesome! I love Canada


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh this chap is famous for it! my canadian friend, i was his best man  you know how a picture paints a thousand words??? well here he is
> View attachment 150230
> 
> 
> 
> its 2240 here, jades asleep next to me on the armadillo, alarms set fot 0200, blood moon eclipse here... jades of lf work tomorrow and im up at 0600 for work:/.
> 
> have you guys had dinner yet?


Oh, my goodness!
I must find some of my Rocky Horror photos. 
And my office strip tease ones.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Have a good time!


Thanks, we had a nice dinner! I always over do it! Now relaxing


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> As I've still got the iron out I could offer to do his face.


He might get a little steamed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to Scotland, Ireland and Australia for their rugby wins today.
> Poor England need a lot of luck against Oz, but they have beaten them recently so never say die.
> They'll either be too despondent about their final decisions against Wales or it will really fire them up.


89,000 or something at the Ireland game in Wembey- a record!!!
And so was Australia's score today,(a record, I mean, not 89,000.)


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> No, not yet  it's 1755 right now so I expect Ben will be starting up the grill. My menu changed because he offered to cook so now we're having his favorite wings! I get up around 0430 on the weekdays as ben has to get up very early. So while he's showering and getting ready, I make his lunch and my lunch and set out his clothes for the day. Once that's over I go back to bed for a few minutes until 630 or so and I get ready to be at clinic at 8


This is where I miss out - having to do everything myself.
I may have to find myself someone who would be happy to do all that for me.
Trouble is he may want me to do it all for him as well as myself so it would be twice as much work.
No - I 've talked myself out of it - think I'm better off on my tod.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> He might get a little steamed


.............Or he may give me a press pass for the gigs!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Think that's already been done in 1985.
> Maybe we could call it BAND AGE




364 days before my eviction day!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, my goodness!
> I must find some of my Rocky Horror photos.
> And my office strip tease ones.


You have threatened before - just make sure the hat is strategically placed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> No, not yet  it's 1755 right now so I expect Ben will be starting up the grill. My menu changed because he offered to cook so now we're having his favorite wings! I get up around 0430 on the weekdays as ben has to get up very early. So while he's showering and getting ready, I make his lunch and my lunch and set out his clothes for the day. Once that's over I go back to bed for a few minutes until 630 or so and I get ready to be at clinic at 8


No dumplings for The Cold Dark Room ???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 364 days before my eviction day!



How?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> No, not yet  it's 1755 right now so I expect Ben will be starting up the grill. My menu changed because he offered to cook so now we're having his favorite wings! I get up around 0430 on the weekdays as ben has to get up very early. So while he's showering and getting ready, I make his lunch and my lunch and set out his clothes for the day. Once that's over I go back to bed for a few minutes until 630 or so and I get ready to be at clinic at 8


Gosh its 2015 here - I didn't realise there was such a time difference!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And my office strip tease ones.


I may have some of a few departmental cream teas if anyone's interested


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 364 days before my eviction day!


???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You have threatened before - just make sure the hat is strategically placed!


Always...


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> No, not yet  it's 1755 right now so I expect Ben will be starting up the grill. My menu changed because he offered to cook so now we're having his favorite wings! I get up around 0430 on the weekdays as ben has to get up very early. So while he's showering and getting ready, I make his lunch and my lunch and set out his clothes for the day. Once that's over I go back to bed for a few minutes until 630 or so and I get ready to be at clinic at 8




I can't do that, even on Sunday im up at 0600, when im up thats it.. debating whether or not to stay up for the eclipse or not? 

thats a result with mr ben cooking! just make sure you let him know how good it was, then he'll have to do it again


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No dumplings for The Cold Dark Room ???


Don't worry! Later this week there will be dumplings! Homemade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I may have some of a few departmental cream teas if anyone's interested


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> How?




my birthday, July 12th '86. there is a big old lot of history around july 12, (1690).. in Glasgow due to football I actually have to hide the fact its my birthday some times due to bigotry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Don't worry! Later this week there will be dumplings! Homemade


Yum!
Yum!
Yummedy, yum!!!!!!!!!
I will be patient.
Yum.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my birthday, July 12th '86. there is a big old lot of history around july 12, (1690).. in Glasgow due to football I actually have to hide the fact its my birthday some times due to bigotry.


Ah! I'm with you now!
I didn't know they played footy in 1690
I'll look it up


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> That guy is awesome! I love Canada




oh he's something else alright! if you're still on Facebook i can send a link for his page, hes a living wanes world! .. the outfit modeld was donated by me for his Scottish stag do, it ended with us in a strip club


..... with him on the centre pole!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Gosh its 2015 here - I didn't realise there was such a time difference!




mornooning


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ah! I'm with you now!
> I didn't know they played footy in 1690
> I'll look it up




its not very nice , nothing to do with football but its alot of balls :/


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Gosh its 2015 here - I didn't realise there was such a time difference!


It surprises me every time!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> It surprises me every time!




some people ' do lunch' ... we can do 'linner' it's a meeting of luch and dinner


----------



## johnandjade

I wouldn't say im tight fisted... but i just dropped a penny and it hit me on the back of the head!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> I can't do that, even on Sunday im up at 0600, when im up thats it.. debating whether or not to stay up for the eclipse or not?
> 
> thats a result with mr ben cooking! just make sure you let him know how good it was, then he'll have to do it again


I loveee sleep haha. With the medication they've placed me on last week I have zero energy haha so I've been sleeping much more. I'm so excited for him to cook! I've been the only one that cooks for probably 3 years straight so it's great! I might get up to see the blood moon....depends if I hear the alarm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It surprises me every time!


But it's so good when so many of us from different countries and, indeed, continents are here together!


----------



## Lyn W

Right I have to go and get Lola's food ready for tomorrow
But I expect I'll be back later as I'm on Supermoon eclipse watch tonight.
See you later or tomorrow if you're gone before I get back.
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> some people ' do lunch' ... we can do 'linner' it's a meeting of luch and dinner


Or dunch ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I loveee sleep haha. With the medication they've placed me on last week I have zero energy haha so I've been sleeping much more. I'm so excited for him to cook! I've been the only one that cooks for probably 3 years straight so it's great! I might get up to see the blood moon....depends if I hear the alarm!


I think we see it better tomorrow, according to wifey. 
Alarms don't wake me, usually I need a person to do it.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I loveee sleep haha. With the medication they've placed me on last week I have zero energy haha so I've been sleeping much more. I'm so excited for him to cook! I've been the only one that cooks for probably 3 years straight so it's great! I might get up to see the blood moon....depends if I hear the alarm!




I actually had to video call jade one day to work the washing machine!! i just see it as, my wee woman looks after me sumfing good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I have to go and get Lola's food ready for tomorrow
> But I expect I'll be back later as I'm on Supermoon eclipse watch tonight.
> See you later or tomorrow if you're gone before I get back.
> TTFN


C U later, I expect!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or dunch ?




at tiffanys! spoof in the making


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually had to video call jade one day to work the washing machine!! i just see it as, my wee woman looks after me sumfing good


Mine, too, bless her.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Right I have to go and get Lola's food ready for tomorrow
> But I expect I'll be back later as I'm on Supermoon eclipse watch tonight.
> See you later or tomorrow if you're gone before I get back.
> TTFN




im trying to stay up for it,but jades asleep and im almost out of fule (fermented potatoes) pics pics and more pics please  

will try to get some from here


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine, too, bless her.




they are truly goddess aren't they . did you see the pic of jade with fido? its my new favourite and screensaver on the phone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they are truly goddess aren't they . did you see the pic of jade with fido? its my new favourite and screensaver on the phone


I saw it.
on two threads!!!!
Very nice!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I saw it.
> on two threads!!!!
> Very nice!




i had to post on instagram as well, third times the charm


...now to put on a wolf mask, load up the water gun an wake her up


----------



## AZtortMom

I love stuff like that! But my husband doesn't get my sense of humor


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I love stuff like that! But my husband doesn't get my sense of humor



i stuffed the shower hose with chicken stock once, hoping jade would wonder why she smelld of chicken soup...

backfired, chocked shower and i had to replace hose and head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had to post on instagram as well, third times the charm
> 
> 
> ...now to put on a wolf mask, load up the water gun an wake her up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I love stuff like that! But my husband doesn't get my sense of humor


Wifey, neither.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i stuffed the shower hose with chicken stock once, hoping jade would wonder why she smelld of chicken soup...
> 
> backfired, chocked shower and i had to replace hose and head


That's worth a try.
Will try with our equivalent, a turkey stock cube thing.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im trying to stay up for it,but jades asleep and im almost out of fule (fermented potatoes) pics pics and more pics please
> 
> will try to get some from here


Mine will be on 35mm so won't be able to upload those.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> they are truly goddess aren't they . did you see the pic of jade with fido? its my new favourite and screensaver on the phone


I have to be god and goddess in my house.
I've become a dab hand at plumbing over the years!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i stuffed the shower hose with chicken stock once, hoping jade would wonder why she smelld of chicken soup...
> 
> backfired, chocked shower and i had to replace hose and head


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we see it better tomorrow, according to wifey.
> Alarms don't wake me, usually I need a person to do it.


Wifey is wrong.
Reading yesterday's news.
Tonight's the night here, too!


----------



## johnandjade

party poppers, im a bad man... im going to the burny fire


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey is wrong.
> Reading yesterday's news.
> Tonight's the night here, too!


I have a great view of the moon from my bedroom window but if I go there I know I will fall asleep and miss it.
I may start in the garden and set my alarm for every 1.5 hours so I get some sleep.

I really want to see it as the next won't be unto 2033 and I may be dead by then!
Hopefully not but better safe than sorry!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150233
> 
> 
> party poppers, im a bad man... im going to the burny fire


Sooner than you think -
I would kill you if you woke me up like that!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have to be god and goddess in my house.
> I've become a dab hand at plumbing over the years!




plumbing can be very DRAINING


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150233
> 
> 
> party poppers, im a bad man... im going to the burny fire


Reckon so.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> plumbing can be very DRAINING


Don't know what the fuss is about its all a flash in the pan.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have a great view of the moon from my bedroom window but if I go there I know I will fall asleep and miss it.
> I may start in the garden and set my alarm for every 1.5 hours so I get some sleep.
> 
> I really want to see it as the next won't be unto 2033 and I may be dead by then!
> Hopefully not but better safe than sorry!



jades well and truly asleep on the armadillo, im actually on the floor... will wake her with a 'full moon' heehee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a great view of the moon from my bedroom window but if I go there I know I will fall asleep and miss it.
> I may start in the garden and set my alarm for every 1.5 hours so I get some sleep.
> 
> I really want to see it as the next won't be unto 2033 and I may be dead by then!
> Hopefully not but better safe than sorry!


Well, hopefully we can all make a date for 2033 and see that one together, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't know what the fuss is about its all a flash in the pan.


 a trade easily soiled


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades well and truly asleep on the armadillo, im actually on the floor... will wake her with a 'full moon' heehee


She may just think you're smiling at her!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a trade easily soiled


I'm actually overflowing with puns about plumbing.
Would U Bend over backwards to beat me at it?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hopefully we can all make a date for 2033 and see that one together, too.[/QUOTE
> 
> music playing, lets all meet up in the year, errmm 2033.
> 
> won't it be stage when (if) we're fully grown..
> 
> 
> pulp, disco 2000


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm actually overflowing with puns about plumbing.
> Would U Bend over backwards to beat me at it?




best flush em out your cistern


----------



## Lyn W

I think moon is just starting to enter earth's shadow now.
It looks as if shape is changing bottom right quarter.
Unless it's my eyes!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think moon is just starting to enter earth's shadow now.
> It looks as if shape is changing bottom right quarter.
> Unless it's my eyes!




will peer out windows, 4 flights of stairs (saved for eye spy) for a decent look


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> best flush em out your cistern


OK I'll just solder on.
Maybe Adam will join us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK I'll just solder on.
> Maybe Adam will join us.


Not tonight, Lynsephine.


----------



## johnandjade

had a joke about plumbing... but it 'toilet' to tell it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had a joke about plumbing... but it 'toilet' to tell it!


The mind bog-gles.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The mind bog-gles.




wee jock poo pong mc plop!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The mind bog-gles.


what a plumber wares when swimming... bog-gles


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wee jock poo pong mc plop!


Sorry for the delay in replying - there are more in the pipeline but I was watching the moon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> what a plumber wares when swimming... bog-gles


I've heard he doesn't really swim - he just goes through the motions


----------



## johnandjade

pg 13...


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've heard he doesn't really swim - he just goes through the motions




constipated math teacher???

worked it with a pencil


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've heard he doesn't really swim - he just goes through the motions





had a legal dispute with a customer, she was in the wrong....


sewer!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had a legal dispute with a customer, she was in the wrong....
> 
> 
> sewer!!


When I was having a soak in the tub a man dressed all in black walked in and started heavy breathing.
It was Bath (in) Vader.


----------



## johnandjade

time to wake jade up with a wibble!


----------



## johnandjade

note the rodger moore eyebrows


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> note the rodger moore eyebrows


You sure ain't no Saint!
and more Brooke Bond than James Bond!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I think moon is just starting to enter earth's shadow now.
> It looks as if shape is changing bottom right quarter.
> Unless it's my eyes!


Yes - think it was my eyes changing shape!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You sure ain't no Saint!
> and more Brooke Bond than James Bond!



the names bond, unibond.... im here to fill your ( rude stuff) 

woke up jade, no avail.. going to pop out and see if any joy. 


im going for a walk, i may be some time!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the names bond, unibond.... im here to fill your ( rude stuff)
> 
> woke up jade, no avail.. going to pop out and see if any joy.
> 
> 
> im going for a walk, i may be some time!


See you later!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> See you later!




hee haw


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hee haw
> View attachment 150255


I'm going to have a look to see if ay change and if not
think I'll have a doze and come back at 3.30.
It's pretty slow moving.
So catch you later if you're still up.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have a look to see if ay change and if not
> think I'll have a doze and come back at 3.30.
> It's pretty slow moving.
> So catch you later if you're still up.




sounds like a plan!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a plan!


Funny that your moon looks just like ours!


----------



## Lyn W

You can definitely see shadow of earth starting to cross moon now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For once it is actually cloudy where the moon is 
What with light pollution as well, nothing to report so far.
Hoping it will clear for later.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm now sat in my garden
The moon is half in shadow
It is such a clear night the stars look amazing!
Can't remember the last time I saw them so clearly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm now sat in my garden
> The moon is half in shadow
> It is such a clear night the stars look amazing!
> Can't remember the last time I saw them so clearly!


Sounds great.
Still cloudy here, sadly.


----------



## Lyn W

Oh wow!!!
Just the bottom crescent left now!
I'm looking at it with my x30 binoculars
Fantastic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, I'm off to have another peek. 
Wish me luck !!! 
Back later


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to wake jade up with a wibble!


That made me laugh out loud! My husband just rolled his eyes as he walked by


----------



## AZtortMom

The moon looks pretty cool!


----------



## Lyn W

....and we have our incredible red moon!
Well worth staying up for!
But time I said goodnight now
Hope you all manage to see it too.
Night night
Take care


----------



## Momof4

My cousin from New York took this. 
It put my iPhone photo to shame!
Everyone is out in the streets checking out here.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone! this should be a fun day, running on willpower alone here... think I'll try wibble trick at work see if I can't get sent home

coffee and autopilot, to infinity and zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> My cousin from New York took this.
> It put my iPhone photo to shame!
> Everyone is out in the streets checking out here.
> View attachment 150280




booootifull  I stayed up till 0300 and only seen the start of it, had to give to sleep as back up at 0600


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The moon is blocked by clouds and has been all night. 
There is an orange/red tint to the clouds though.
Good morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Exactly one hour of dead silence in here.
Relaxing.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The moon is blocked by clouds and has been all night.
> There is an orange/red tint to the clouds though.
> Good morning




morning mr ed, hope you're well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning mr ed, hope you're well


You startled me. Thanks . All is well. How about yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You startled me. Thanks . All is well. How about yourself?




glad to hear it  im all good, other that the boss is in work today so I actually have to work today grr


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear it  im all good, other that the boss is in work today so I actually have to work today grr


That's funny because today I AM the boss and I'll be in my office all day leaving everyone else alone.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's funny because today I AM the boss and I'll be in my office all day leaving everyone else alone.




wish that was the case here, i can already hear the whip cracking


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not at a county/government job.
Not with unions involved....Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....and we have our incredible red moon!
> Well worth staying up for!
> But time I said goodnight now
> Hope you all manage to see it too.
> Night night
> Take care


We had some pretty coloured cloud, but only glimpses of bits of the moon.
It's never cloudy like that at night this time of year.
Really rotten luck


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall.
> She's tired but looking forward to Doctor Who and eating loadsa cakes.
> Obviously feeling better.


Hi Adam. Has Wifey visited the doctor? Glad to hear she's now better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My cousin from New York took this.
> It put my iPhone photo to shame!
> Everyone is out in the streets checking out here.
> View attachment 150280


That's lovely.
Thanks for posting, Cathy.
Too cloudy here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The moon is blocked by clouds and has been all night.
> There is an orange/red tint to the clouds though.
> Good morning


Me too. 
Better luck next time.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> My cousin from New York took this.
> It put my iPhone photo to shame!
> Everyone is out in the streets checking out here.
> View attachment 150280


Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Exactly one hour of dead silence in here.
> Relaxing.


Morning, Ed, sorry, overslept due to last nights failed moon watching attempts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Has Wifey visited the doctor? Glad to hear she's now better.


We're both fine now, thanks, Gillian. 
And a jolly good afternoon to you and young Oli.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're both fine now, thanks, Gillian.
> And a jolly good afternoon to you and young Oli.


Great! And how's Tidgy? Hope she's fine too. OLI sends her......A BIG KISS.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning


Good afternoon Ed, hope you're well back there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Gillian. Yes. All is well here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Great! And how's Tidgy? Hope she's fine too. OLI sends her......A BIG KISS.


Tidgy is now undergoing her beautification treatments and costume fittings as well as rehearsal for a last minute photoshoot.
Her picture must be submitted today for the calendar, so it's all go here. 
Tidgy blows a pouty kiss at Oli.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is now undergoing her beautification treatments and costume fittings as well as rehearsal for a last minute photoshoot.
> Her picture must be submitted today for the calendar, so it's all go here.
> Tidgy blows a pouty kiss at Oli.


I got a visual of the pouty kiss.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a visual of the pouty kiss.


Good luck with that photo!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is now undergoing her beautification treatments and costume fittings as well as rehearsal for a last minute photoshoot.
> Her picture must be submitted today for the calendar, so it's all go here.
> Tidgy blows a pouty kiss at Oli.


OLI and I wish Tidgy the best of luck......OLI can't wait to see her photo. He is a weirdoh but believe me he *LOVES *his girlfriend.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck with that photo!!


And good luck to Bertha.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> And good luck to Bertha.


Queen Bertha could get jealous.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Queen Bertha could get jealous.


Your post made me laugh out loud....lol! I cannot even imagine a tort getting jealous; despite the fact that he/she has a brain and a nervous system.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a visual of the pouty kiss.


Perhaps i should enter that for the competition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck with that photo!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Your post made me laugh out loud....lol! I cannot even imagine a tort getting jealous; despite the fact that he/she has a brain and a nervous system.


I think when they see another tort in the best basing spot or eating lovely dandelions, they get very jealous.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think when they see another tort in the best basing spot or eating lovely dandelions, they get very jealous.


I have one that gets angry..........


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think when they see another tort in the best basing spot or eating lovely dandelions, they get very jealous.


Maybe, but I just cannot imagine it, don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have one that gets angry..........


Go on please, Ed. 'Gets angry and.........'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam Did I ask you in a very early post if your tortoise was dead?


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all. Look at how _jealous _the cat is of the tort who's taking a nice warm soak. By the way, the tort looks so much like  *OLI*.


----------



## johnandjade

mc donalds


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mc donalds


Their breakfast is amazing when you're craving it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam Did I ask you in a very early post if your tortoise was dead?


yep, when I posted some pics of Tidgy stretching.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all. Look at how _jealous _the cat is of the tort who's taking a nice warm soak. By the way, the tort looks so much like  *OLI*.


I think the cat is very happy not to be in the soak.
They generally hate water.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yep, when I posted some pics of Tidgy stretching.
> View attachment 150296
> View attachment 150297


Oh, yes. It wasn't a helpful response?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Their breakfast is amazing when you're craving it




lunch time here. i did have one of there breakfasts on Saturday and yes it was the business


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yes. It wasn't a helpful response?


You know that I can't diagnose a dead tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yes. It wasn't a helpful response?


Well, i'm no expert, but i'm pretty certain she's still alive, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You know that I can't diagnose a dead tortoise


Indeed, thankfully everything worked out well in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We've done evening wear, casual wear, countryside style and national costume, so it's swimwear to finish.
Come on, Tidgy, get dressed!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> lunch time here. i did have one of there breakfasts on Saturday and yes it was the business


Fast food breakfast is my favorite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Fast food breakfast is my favorite


Morning, MIchelle.
Full English for me!!!!
Yuuuuuummmyyyy!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, MIchelle.
> Full English for me!!!!
> Yuuuuuummmyyyy!!!!!


Yummmm! I had a yogurt and a protein snack bar. It's my go to on weekdays so I can sleep as much as possible haha. New clinical site today and it's going to be a breeze. Doctors offices are my favorite


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've done evening wear, casual wear, countryside style and national costume, so it's swimwear to finish.
> Come on, Tidgy, get dressed!




mornooning boss, how are you today. will we get to see the pics? sounds like fun


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Fast food breakfast is my favorite




bacon and waffle sandwich! they rock


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hi all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> mornooning boss, how are you today. will we get to see the pics? sounds like fun


I couldn't post berthas photo onto a private message. This is the one I chose because it shows the alertness in her eyes, etc.
GREAT. Now I can't post it here, either.
I'm so good with the photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yummmm! I had a yogurt and a protein snack bar. It's my go to on weekdays so I can sleep as much as possible haha. New clinical site today and it's going to be a breeze. Doctors offices are my favorite


Enjoy.
I guess it's a lot less stressful and more friendly ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning boss, how are you today. will we get to see the pics? sounds like fun


I have finally entered a picture for the calendar.
Can't show you the pics until after voting is concluded.
Morning, John, feeling rather tired today, still a bit low.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi all


Morning, Shannon!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have finally entered a picture for the calendar.
> Can't show you the pics until after voting is conclused.
> Morning, John, feeling rather tired today, still a bit low.


Is that in the rules?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I couldn't post berthas photo onto a private message. This is the one I chose because it shows the alertness in her eyes, etc.
> GREAT. Now I can't post it here, either.
> I'm so good with the photos.


I don't think you're supposed to post them yet, as all photos should appear without people knowing whose tort it is, to avoid member favouritism. 
So 'tis good.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy.
> I guess it's a lot less stressful and more friendly ?


Everywhere I've been has been friendly. But it's a nice break from the fast paced life of a hospital and orthopedic centers. We have a difficult class this term so I will be happy to have the extra time to study. Plus this lady has been doing xrays for decades, she really helps me hone in my skills.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that in the rules?


Not sure it's in the rules, as such, but i'm sure I saw someone mention it somewhere, probably Yvonne.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Glad I couldn't post it then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Everywhere I've been has been friendly. But it's a nice break from the fast paced life of a hospital and orthopedic centers. We have a difficult class this term so I will be happy to have the extra time to study. Plus this lady has been doing xrays for decades, she really helps me hone in my skills.



Sounds good.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds good.


Yes, no dreading clinic days. Plus she's only 10 minutes from my house, not 1.5 hours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes, no dreading clinic days. Plus she's only 10 minutes from my house, not 1.5 hours


And that makes a huge difference to your days.


----------



## johnandjade

an hour till shifts finish, i can almost taste the beer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> an hour till shifts finish, i can almost taste the beer!


Hurrah!!! 
Wifey drank my last beer this morning.
Booo!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello everyone! 
Another excel test interview and another half hour to fart about with my phone!
How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone!
> Another excel test interview and another half hour to fart about with my phone!
> How is everyone?


Hi, Kirsty!!!!
We've been missing you here in The Cold Dark Room.
i'm okayish,thanks. 
Been watching Scotland in the rugby ?
Keeping well ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!!!
> Wifey drank my last beer this morning.
> Booo!!!


Hi Adam. Have you forgotten it's Monday today. We were to start our GOBBLING lessons. If you're busy we'll leave it till next Monday, ok?


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone!
> Another excel test interview and another half hour to fart about with my phone!
> How is everyone?


So far so good, how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Have you forgotten it's Monday today. We were to start our GOBBLING lessons. If you're busy we'll leave it till next Monday, ok?


There's a sack of hamburgers here from Checkers.
START gobbling!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Have you forgotten it's Monday today. We were to start our GOBBLING lessons. If you're busy we'll leave it till next Monday, ok?


Yeah, sorry, bit under the weather today and exhausted after the Tidgy photoshoot.
Next week would be better.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kirsty!!!!
> We've been missing you here in The Cold Dark Room.
> i'm okayish,thanks.
> Been watching Scotland in the rugby ?
> Keeping well ?


I've been missing you all too  
What does okayish mean?? Tell your old pal Kirsty 
I haven't unfortunately - my fiancé has tho! All I know is we beat Japan and that's about as far as my knowledge goes lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, how are you?


Good thanks Gillian  how is Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's a sack of hamburgers here from Checkers.
> START gobbling!!!!


We need lessons!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> We need lessons!


I think it's more of a frame of mind than an actual technique.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good thanks Gillian  how is Oli?


OLI is fine, thanks Kirsty. But....he can be a weirdoh  at times.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> OLI is fine, thanks Kirsty. But....he can be a weirdoh  at times.


Has he decided to eat mazuri?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've been missing you all too
> What does okayish mean?? Tell your old pal Kirsty
> I haven't unfortunately - my fiancé has tho! All I know is we beat Japan and that's about as far as my knowledge goes lol


i'm just a bit tired and down today, nothing serious, need to get a good sleep tonight and I'm sure i'll be fine. 
Scotland also beat the USA yesterday, but their hard games are yet to come.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, sorry, bit under the weather today and exhausted after the Tidgy photoshoot.
> Next week would be better.


OK, next Monday will do, but please don't forget us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm just a bit tired and down today, nothing serious, need to get a good sleep tonight and I'm sure i'll be fine.
> Scotland also beat the USA yesterday, but their hard games are yet to come.


No American is aware of that loss......Or that game......Or the sport.
I do, however hope you feel better soon.


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that in the rules?


 I still need to work on getting a pic into the contest!!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has he decided to eat mazuri?


Oh yes he has, thanks Ed. Mind you he'd rather...Roman lettuce, tomatoes and carrots. I have had avoid these so as to make him ate mazuri. Goodness, he is so stubborn!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

stojanovski92113 said:


> I still need to work on getting a pic into the contest!!


I think the cut off is like TODAY. Better move.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK, next Monday will do, but please don't forget us.


As if I would!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes he has, thanks Ed. Mind you he'd rather...Roman lettuce, tomatoes and carrots. I have had avoid these so as to make him ate mazuri. Goodness, he is so stubborn!


Maybe smash a little tomato into the Mazuri, etc.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've been missing you all too
> What does okayish mean?? Tell your old pal Kirsty
> I haven't unfortunately - my fiancé has tho! All I know is we beat Japan and that's about as far as my knowledge goes lol


So, you're another one who likes rugby?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> OLI is fine, thanks Kirsty. But....he can be a weirdoh  at times.


Haha - better than a sick weirdo


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe smash a little tomato into the Mazuri, etc.


I've tried it, but he won't it it like that. See what a weirdoh he is?


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha - better than a sick weirdo


Definitely, though he does get on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm just a bit tired and down today, nothing serious, need to get a good sleep tonight and I'm sure i'll be fine.
> Scotland also beat the USA yesterday, but their hard games are yet to come.


Aw that's not good. Treat yourself to a vodka and Diet Coke - that always makes me feel better  
I don't really like rugby all that much. I enjoy watching the tennis though. Presumably you and Lyn will really like it being Welsh?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> So, you're another one who likes rugby?


Nope I only know Scotland beat Japan because I've heard others talk about it lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As if I would!!!


We'll see.


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think the cut off is like TODAY. Better move.


I have pics, plenty...however if I post them people will know it's mine and I don't want that. I want pure honesty during judging, not favorites! So I guess I'm out  I'm gone all day & when I get home the torts are tucked away. Oh well


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Nope I only know Scotland beat Japan because I've heard others talk about it lol


Sorry I must have misunderstood you. That is a sport I have *never *liked.


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's not good. Treat yourself to a vodka and Diet Coke - that always makes me feel better
> I don't really like rugby all that much. I enjoy watching the tennis though. Presumably you and Lyn will really like it being Welsh?


He'll probably just take the vodki, I know adam hates mixing like that. Myself howeve, that's one of my favorites!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have pics, plenty...however if I post them people will know it's mine and I don't want that. I want pure honesty during judging, not favorites! So I guess I'm out  I'm gone all day & when I get home the torts are tucked away. Oh well


There are several thousand members and hundreds may vote. At least a few will either not know you and or not like you....Us not included.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> He'll probably just take the vodki, I know adam hates mixing like that. Myself howeve, that's one of my favorites!


Haha! Only thing better than a vodka and Diet Coke is a double vodka and Diet Coke


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are several thousand members and hundreds may vote. At least a few will either not know you and or not like you....Us not included.


I still may go through my pics on my phone and decide later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are several thousand members and hundreds may vote. At least a few will either not know you and or not like you....Us not included.


Besides, if it were all about the photo, how fair would THAT be? A professional photographer with fancy equipment vs some shlub with a camera phone.
Do it.


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! Only thing better than a vodka and Diet Coke is a double vodka and Diet Coke


I enjoy seven and sevens too


----------



## jaizei

Not my proudest day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jaizei got into the Dew stash!!


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Not my proudest day.
> 
> View attachment 150308


They mispelled Dr. Pepper


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Jaizei got into the Dew stash!!


Now I officially like you!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Besides, if it were all about the photo, how fair would THAT be? A professional photographer with fancy equipment vs some shlub with a camera phone.
> Do it.



It's a photo competition, it should be all about the photo and not who took it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> It's a photo competition, it should be all about the photo and not who took it.


Yes, but then the best photos would all be from the expert/hobbyist photographers. So it would again be about who took them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe that's the Dew and Checker burgers thinking for me.
It is exceedingly hard to take a calendar quality photo if you are unfamiliar with photography.


----------



## johnandjade

home, beer. happy


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> home, beer. happy


Score. I am patiently waiting for lunch. I'm extra hungry for some reason today.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Score. I am patiently waiting for lunch. I'm extra hungry for some reason today.




mc donalds!!  1800 here, stake tonight I think


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mc donalds!!  1800 here, stake tonight I think


Nah, I brought lunch. Chicken with brown rice and a sweet potato. Spaghetti tonight!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

jade brought me pain killers and beer, and is making stake and chips


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> jade brought me pain killers and beer, and is making stake and chips


Yum!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Yum!


its smelling good, pepper sauce as well 

how was lunch?


----------



## johnandjade

tonights sky


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> its smelling good, pepper sauce as well
> 
> how was lunch?


It was okay, nothing special. Feeling out of sorts kind of and would REALLY like to take a nap haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No American is aware of that loss......Or that game......Or the sport.
> I do, however hope you feel better soon.


America are improving as a rugby playing nation, but have a long way to go.
Until they start winning big games it's unlikely to make a big impact over there.
It's a great sport, really tough and crunching on the body.
When Wales beat England on Saturday, three of the Welsh players ended up in the hospital.
All fair play, just brutal stuff.
Just been sleeping, still feeling weak.


----------



## johnandjade

looks like the apocalypse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I still need to work on getting a pic into the contest!!


Gosh, only a couple of days left!!
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's not good. Treat yourself to a vodka and Diet Coke - that always makes me feel better
> I don't really like rugby all that much. I enjoy watching the tennis though. Presumably you and Lyn will really like it being Welsh?


Yep, we're both very keen.
Or at least my Welsh half is.
I've watched several of the games so far.
I'll take the vodka neat, thanks!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have pics, plenty...however if I post them people will know it's mine and I don't want that. I want pure honesty during judging, not favorites! So I guess I'm out  I'm gone all day & when I get home the torts are tucked away. Oh well


You've got until the end of the 30th, so still time.
Go on, have a go if you can !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He'll probably just take the vodki, I know adam hates mixing like that. Myself howeve, that's one of my favorites!


Ha! 
Just posted i would take only the voddie!!!!
How well you know me!!!!
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! Only thing better than a vodka and Diet Coke is a double vodka and Diet Coke


Or a triple!!!!!
I like quadruples, myself!!!
But no coke or ice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I still may go through my pics on my phone and decide later


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!
Please, do!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a visual of the pouty kiss.


Anything like this?
Pucker up!
Hi Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not my proudest day.
> 
> View attachment 150308


You are most welcome.
I over-ordered, we've got gallons of the stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Jaizei got into the Dew stash!!


It's not guarded, one of the armadillo's has become addicted.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Fast food breakfast is my favorite


I can't eat breakfast until about lunchtime!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They mispelled Dr. Pepper


We've got that in The Cold Dark Room, too, probably picked up the wrong can in the Dark.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's a photo competition, it should be all about the photo and not who took it.


And about our gorgeous torts.
Good photographers will have an advantage.
So will people with cute, beautiful and unusual torts.
But that's fine, that' how it should be, i guess.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Everywhere I've been has been friendly. But it's a nice break from the fast paced life of a hospital and orthopedic centers. We have a difficult class this term so I will be happy to have the extra time to study. Plus this lady has been doing xrays for decades, she really helps me hone in my skills.


....and she expects you to always be honest and straight with her, you have to be 'cause otherwise she will see right through you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tonights sky
> View attachment 150335


Very , very beautiful!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was okay, nothing special. Feeling out of sorts kind of and would REALLY like to take a nap haha


I just did, but still feel funny.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that's not good. Treat yourself to a vodka and Diet Coke - that always makes me feel better
> I don't really like rugby all that much. I enjoy watching the tennis though. Presumably you and Lyn will really like it being Welsh?


Absolutely!!!
Hi Kirsty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Anything like this?
> Pucker up!
> Hi Ed.
> View attachment 150345


Looks a bit creepy.
Tidgy is nothing like this.
Thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams.


Night, Gillian, you too.
Love to Oli.
Tidgy sends a hug and a kiss.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Nope I only know Scotland beat Japan because I've heard others talk about it lol


You don't know what you're missing Kirsty!
All that rucking and mauling........
- and what goes on, on the pitch isn't bad either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Lyn.
The Wales victory over England murdered Doctor Who's viewing figures!!
And this Saturday it's England v Australia, which will kill Doctor Who again.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 150336


What a beautiful sky!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams.


Good night Gillian
Sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> The Wales victory over England murdered Doctor Who's viewing figures!!
> And this Saturday it's England v Australia, which will kill Doctor Who again.


They must have underestimated the popularity of the World Cup when they decided to air Dr Who at the same time.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
I am zonked after my eclipse watching so early night for me tonight.
It has been a struggle to get through today!
Lots of strong black coffee drunk but can't honestly say I noticed any difference after it.
Won't be doing that again in a hurry
- well 'til 2033 at least.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> looks like the apocalypse
> View attachment 150337


I can only imagine what that would look like on the pain killers and beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> I am zonked after my eclipse watching so early night for me tonight.
> It has been a struggle to get through today!
> Lots of strong black coffee drunk but can't honestly say I noticed any difference after it.
> Won't be doing that again in a hurry
> - well 'til 2033 at least.


Me, neither.
And the odd thing is I often stay up that late, anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, neither.
> And the odd thing is I often stay up that late, anyway.


I think I would have felt better if I'd stayed up all night.
Don't recommend working with kids after only 2 hours sleep.
It was all I could do stop myself having a kip under my desk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think I would have felt better if I'd stayed up all night.
> Don't recommend working with kids after only 2 hours sleep.
> It was all I could do stop myself having a kip under my desk!


I often have a kipper under my desk.
oh, KIP, sorry.
I teach English sleeping lessons when i'm tired, part of cultural studies, you know.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to do a few things before bed so I'll say good night now.
I hope you are feeling better tomorrow Adam,
- maybe an early night would do you good too?
Hope Tidgy and Bertha are successful in the calendar comp.
See you all soon, take care.
Nos Da!
ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to do a few things before bed so I'll say good night now.
> I hope you are feeling better tomorrow Adam,
> - maybe an early night would do you good too?
> Hope Tidgy and Bertha are successful in the calendar comp.
> See you all soon, take care.
> Nos Da!
> ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


No, I must stay aw.........ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to do a few things before bed so I'll say good night now.
> I hope you are feeling better tomorrow Adam,
> - maybe an early night would do you good too?
> Hope Tidgy and Bertha are successful in the calendar comp.
> See you all soon, take care.
> Nos Da!
> ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


Nighty , night, sleep well. 
Catch you tomorrow, if you don't see me first.
And that's unlikely in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150347
> 
> Hello friends


Thanks, Noel.
I am indeed.
So are you.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've got until the end of the 30th, so still time.
> Go on, have a go if you can !!!!


I thought it was the 30th too!! Yeah


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I thought it was the 30th too!! Yeah


It is, but be careful of the time zones!!!!!
Yeah!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> home, beer. happy


A few more hours and then I will say the same


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ever heard of this swill?
Pale Indian ale or as I call it paint thinner.
Someone gave me a 6 pack as a gift for getting their motorcycle running.
It is Gawdawfull!!
I barely drank the other five.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ever heard of this swill?
> Pale Indian ale or as I call it paint thinner.
> Someone gave me a 6 pack as a gift for getting their motorcycle running.
> It is Gawdawfull!!
> I barely drank the other five.....


I have not encountered this one.
Thankfully, by the sound of it.
Some Indian lagers are quite palatable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

India by way of manufactured in California.
Very bitter. Unpleasant.
I'm not really an Ale man. I like beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> India by way of manufactured in California.
> Very bitter. Unpleasant.
> I'm not really an Ale man. I like beer.


In the UK, beer is often 'bitter' a very dark, warm beer with no bubbles, but maybe a frothy head.
Lager is the paler, fizzier and now more popular alternative, which used to be a girl's drink.
Pale ale's were, and I guess are, a halfway house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

hmmmm.
The quiz has been being ignored.
So ailurophobia is the fear of cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is lachanophobia the irrational fear of ?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Erm, yes. 
fear of vegetables.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Of course every phobia has an associated philia, so I have lachanophilia for example, which is a love of vegetables.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was interesting about the Spanish intellectual disability basketball team that won the gold medal at the 2000 Sydney Olympics ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Sleep well all and see you in the morning.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone up for helping with a few math problems
My husband is out of town and my son and I are stuck! I'm totally dyslexic in math!


----------



## johnandjade

right Tuesday, lets have you!! mornooning roomies, hope we're all good.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night Gillian
> Sleep well!


Good morning Lyn. Thanks, I did sleep well for a change: eight lovely hours.

How are you, and how's Lola? Hope you are both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Anyone up for helping with a few math problems
> My husband is out of town and my son and I are stuck! I'm totally dyslexic in math!


Hi Kathy, has your son/have you solved the math problem? If you have not may I know how old your son is, and what the issue is?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, you too.
> Love to Oli.
> Tidgy sends a hug and a kiss.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope all three of you are well

A kiss to Tidgy from a.......weirdoh called OLI.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Anyone up for helping with a few math problems
> My husband is out of town and my son and I are stuck! I'm totally dyslexic in math!


Hi, Kathy.
Sorry, been asleep, but Awake now.
If you still need help with your maths problems, please put them on here and I'll do my best to help.
Happy to help if i can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Emmmmm.
The mention of mathematics seems to have totally killed The Cold Dark Room for the night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope all three of you are well
> 
> A kiss to Tidgy from a.......weirdoh called OLI.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon , Oli.
All a bit better today, thanks.
Poor Oli is going to get a complex.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> right Tuesday, lets have you!! mornooning roomies, hope we're all good.


Morning, John, and how are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all ! 
Welcome to breakfast in The Cold Dark Room!!! 
Anyone for stewed jellyfish ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Emmmmm.
> The mention of mathematics seems to have totally killed The Cold Dark Room for the night.


Hi Adam. 

Oh no......please allow me to tell you that you're mistaken here, Big Boss: mathematics has not killed me and will never.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon , Oli.
> All a bit better today, thanks.
> Poor Oli is going to get a complex.


Glad to hear you're all better.

If Oli does get a complex, I am going to sue you for having called him a weirdoh/weirdo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Oh no......please allow me to tell you that you're mistaken here, Big Boss: mathematics has not killed me and will never.


I like maths, too, but many people are scared of it, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're all better.
> 
> If Oli does get a complex, I am going to sue you for having called him a weirdoh/weirdo.


Charming!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming!!


Why 'charming?'  Don't quite get that.

Please explain yourself Boss. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why 'charming?'  Don't quite get that.
> 
> Please explain yourself Boss. Thank you.


Sarcasm.
You taking litigation against me for calling Oli a weirdo. 
Still, interesting, it's never happened to me before.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sarcasm.
> You taking litigation against me for calling Oli a weirdo.
> Still, interesting, it's never happened to me before.


Well, there's always a *FIRST *time, ok?

And OLI is NOT a weirdoh, Tidgy is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, there's always a *FIRST *time, ok?
> 
> And OLI is NOT a weirdoh, Tidgy is!


Right, counter litigation prepared !!!!!!
Poor Tidgy!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, counter litigation prepared !!!!!!
> Poor Tidgy!!


Want war? If so, I'm ready for it, and so is *OLI*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Want war? If so, I'm ready for it, and so is *OLI*.


Well, I am outnumbered then.
Tidgy is a pacifist and I will not involve wifey in war. 
Throws jellyfish.
Take that!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I am outnumbered then.
> Tidgy is a pacifist and I will not involve wifey in war.
> Throws jellyfish.
> Take that!


That got me!!

Get this one! take care, it might hit Tidgy!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> You don't know what you're missing Kirsty!
> All that rucking and mauling........
> - and what goes on, on the pitch isn't bad either!


Haha yeah I must admit they don't look half bad on the pitch 
I must find out what rugby actually is though


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy.
> Sorry, been asleep, but Awake now.
> If you still need help with your maths problems, please put them on here and I'll do my best to help.
> Happy to help if i can.


Yeah same happy to help if there's anything you need. Maths is one of the very ew things I'm actually quite good at


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all !
> Welcome to breakfast in The Cold Dark Room!!!
> Anyone for stewed jellyfish ?


I'm willing to give it a try... I think


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Ps another excel test (half an hour of Internet surfing!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That got me!!
> 
> Get this one! take care, it might hit Tidgy!


Ow! Ow! Ow!
That smarts.
(Tidgy not in here, she's safe).
Right take that!
(Throws hedgehog.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm willing to give it a try... I think


It's actually surprisingly nice.
Afternoon, Kirsty, hoping you have a good day.
Nice to see you, as always.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's actually surprisingly nice.
> Afternoon, Kirsty, hoping you have a good day.
> Nice to see you, as always.


You too! I'm really hungry so stewed starfish sounds quite appealing  
Actually battered cod and chips sound better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> You too! I'm really hungry so stewed starfish sounds quite appealing
> Actually battered cod and chips sound better


I had cod and chips in Gibraltar a couple of weeks back.
First time in two years!!!
Yuuuuummmyyyyy!!!!
Never tried starfish though.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> You too! I'm really hungry so stewed starfish sounds quite appealing
> Actually battered cod and chips sound better


Hi Kirsty, hope you're fine.

Eat well, that is of course, if you haven't already eaten.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had cod and chips in Gibraltar a couple of weeks back.
> First time in two years!!!
> Yuuuuummmyyyyy!!!!
> Never tried starfish though.


Hi Adam. Here's something special for YOU. And really *YUMMY*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Here's something special for YOU. And really *YUMMY*.


Yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks.
Points.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks.
> Points.


Want more? If so, let me know. And thanks the points. (How many?)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks.
> Points.


Here's more.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Want more? If so, let me know. And thanks the points. (How many?)


That's enough for today thanks. 
Not telling the points.
Minus 1 for asking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's enough for today thanks.
> Not telling the points.
> Minus 1 for asking.


Still being picky! WHY? WHY? WHY?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here's more.......


Yuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyy.
I'll have that tomorrow, ta.
Pts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Still being picky! WHY? WHY? WHY?


It's the rules.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the rules.


Have never come across rules anywhere, that say: 'BE PICKY!'


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyy.
> I'll have that tomorrow, ta.
> Pts.


I shouldn't have sent all that much today.


----------



## Gillian M

For those of you who have a cat (I don't YET):


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John, and how are you today ?




not to shabby thank you sir, discovered expressos this morning! how are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Have never come across rules anywhere, that say: 'BE PICKY!'


Read The Cold Dark Room Rulebook.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Anyone up for helping with a few math problems
> My husband is out of town and my son and I are stuck! I'm totally dyslexic in math!


Hi Kathy, you have not yet replied: have you solved the mathematics problem yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not to shabby thank you sir, discovered expressos this morning! how are you today?


Expresso!!!
Yuuummmyyy!!!!
i'm better, today, thanks.
How about your good self


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Expresso!!!
> Yuuummmyyy!!!!
> i'm better, today, thanks.
> How about your good self




still alive, got to do overtime tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Expresso!!!
> Yuuummmyyy!!!!
> i'm better, today, thanks.
> How about your good self


Sorry, you already answered that.
Silly me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Read The Cold Dark Room Rulebook.


That is not at all fair. A rulebook to say: 'BE PICKY.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still alive, got to do overtime tonight


Booo!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That is not at all fair. A rulebook to say: 'BE PICKY.'


Blame the person who wrote the CDR rulebook, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, you already answered that.
> Silly me.


A BIG BOSS admitting to be.....SILLY, but not to being PICKY. I do wonder why, and it's nothing to do with the rules. I just read the Rulesbook: there's NOT a single word about being picky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A BIG BOSS admitting to be.....SILLY, but not to being PICKY. I do wonder why, and it's nothing to do with the rules. I just read the Rulesbook: there's NOT a single word about being picky!


No, but it does say Tidgy's Dad can do what he likes and his decision is final.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blame the person who wrote the CDR rulebook, Gillian.


No. I blame the person who's applying rules that are *UNFAIR*. (No names mentioned Adam)!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but it does say Tidgy's Dad can do what he likes and his decision is final.


No way for 'peace negotiations?' Tidgy's Dad may not mean Adam and Adam may not mean Tidgy's Dad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No. I blame the person who's applying rules that are *UNFAIR*. (No names mentioned Adam)!


When The Cold Dark Room began, people kept asking about the scoring.
I have to mark every one of the nearly 17,000 posts in the CDR and it takes a long time to do so and write it all down.
If I had to explain every posts points it would be a nightmare.
So minus one for asking stops people bothering me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No way for 'peace negotiations?' Tidgy's Dad may not mean Adam and Adam may not mean Tidgy's Dad.


Well, it was Tidgy's Dad who wrote the rulebook (in crayon).
So blame him.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When The Cold Dark Room began, people kept asking about the scoring.
> I have to mark every one of the nearly 17,000 posts in the CDR and it takes a long time to do so and write it all down.
> If I had to explain every posts points it would be a nightmare.
> So minus one for asking stops people bothering me.


OK, but you should have warned us about that minus for asking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it was Tidgy's Dad who wrote the rulebook (in crayon).
> So blame him.


In crayon? In that case all rules can be easily changed. Very bright of Tidgy! (Sarcastic).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When The Cold Dark Room began, people kept asking about the scoring.
> I have to mark every one of the nearly 17,000 posts in the CDR and it takes a long time to do so and write it all down.
> If I had to explain every posts points it would be a nightmare.
> So minus one for asking stops people bothering me.


You wanted to be the BIG BOSS, who should be..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK, but you should have warned us about that minus for asking.


I did.
On page one or two of The Cold Dark Room, i believe, and on several occasions since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In crayon? In that case all rules can be easily changed. Very bright of Tidgy! (Sarcastic).


Not Tidgy.
Tidgy's Dad. 
And it's indelible oil based crayon, in nice primary colours.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did.
> On page one or two of The Cold Dark Room, i believe, and on several occasions since.


I might not have read it, or I might have forgotten what that page said. Come on Big Boss don't be so...*HARDHEARTED*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I might not have read it, or I might have forgotten what that page said. Come on Big Boss don't be so...*HARDHEARTED*.


I have the heart of a jellyfish !!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not Tidgy.
> Tidgy's Dad.
> And it's indelible oil based crayon, in nice primary colours.


Sorry I meant Tidgy's Dad.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have the heart of a jellyfish !!!!!!


Are you still determined to subtract a point? Hope NOT!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you still determined to subtract a point? Hope NOT!!!!


Done.
Minus one for asking.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Kathy, you have not yet replied: have you solved the mathematics problem yet?



Sorry, We were sleeping. It's only 6:25am here. We shut the book at 11pm. I wrote a note to his teacher.
I feel so bad that I couldn't help
I did find an online tutor who walked him thru few problems but it times out after 20 min then you pay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, We were sleeping. It's only 6:25am here. We shut the book at 11pm. I wrote a note to his teacher.
> I feel so bad that I couldn't help
> I did find an online tutor who walked him thru few problems but it times out after 20 min then you pay!


Sorry, I missed you.
Sometimes, these different time zones can be frustrating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not to shabby thank you sir, discovered expressos this morning! how are you today?


It's a good day for discovering espresso.......
Today is International Coffee Day!!!!!!!!!!
Hurrah.!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right.
i'm off into the garden with Tidgy, so catch you all later lovely Cold Dark Roomers!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
I'm not around much lately due to finishing up at work before my retirement. I've got a month's worth of work to have done in 3 weeks. But that's my choice: I'm trying to leave as little undone as possible to try and help my friends who will have to add my workload to their already full workloads. Someone will be hired to replace me, but that can take MONTHS- maybe even a year.

But on the positive side, I am aware of 2 retirement parties being planned for me, and possibly a 3rd! 

I'll be in and out, not posting much but thinking of you all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
> I'm not around much lately due to finishing up at work before my retirement. I've got a month's worth of work to have done in 3 weeks. But that's my choice: I'm trying to leave as little undone as possible to try and help my friends who will have to add my workload to their already full workloads. Someone will be hired to replace me, but that can take MONTHS- maybe even a year.
> 
> But on the positive side, I am aware of 2 retirement parties being planned for me, and possibly a 3rd!
> 
> I'll be in and out, not posting much but thinking of you all!


Good luck with everything, Bea.
We'll be thinking of you and planning a retirement party here in The Cold Dark Room, to add to your others.
Take care, my friend.!!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

oh.. .so this is the Cold Dark Room I see you all mention.....sounds, erhm. uhm. freaky


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> oh.. .so this is the Cold Dark Room I see you all mention.....sounds, erhm. uhm. freaky


No, no , no, not freaky.
Cold, mainly.
And Dark.
Welcome to The Cold Dark Room, Maria.
Pull up an armadillo, grab a coffee or something stronger and watch out for flying luminous jellyfish. 
Oh, and have three points to begin
Wibble.


----------



## AnimalLady

Score! 3 points?!

Hm, as long as it's not the red room....I should be good.
It is international coffee day, so Happy coffee day to ya!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Score! 3 points?!
> 
> Hm, as long as it's not the red room....I should be good.
> It is international coffee day, so Happy coffee day to ya!


Yep, we know.
We drink a lot of coffee in here. 
I'd be happy to share a up with you !


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, we know.
> We drink a lot of coffee in here.
> I'd be happy to share a up with you !



I'm a sucker for a Cranberry Redbull. I love the things! Redbull, much stronger than coffee, yet, not as lethal as coke lol!
Oh oh its lunch time here at work, I'm scurrying off to eat my cup of noodles. I hate going out of the building if its not to go home


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, We were sleeping. It's only 6:25am here. We shut the book at 11pm. I wrote a note to his teacher.
> I feel so bad that I couldn't help
> I did find an online tutor who walked him thru few problems but it times out after 20 min then you pay!


Sorry to have disturbed you. 

Did you solve the issue? Hope so. Could I ask you for a favour? Would you please send me the question? Would like to see the mathematics that is being taught today. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done.
> Minus one for asking.


Good evening PICKY Boss.

No, am not going to ask _ANY _question. There are football matches today. *MIGHTY * *BAYERN *will be playing, though I don't know whom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> I'm a sucker for a Cranberry Redbull. I love the things! Redbull, much stronger than coffee, yet, not as lethal as coke lol!
> Oh oh its lunch time here at work, I'm scurrying off to eat my cup of noodles. I hate going out of the building if its not to go home


Haven't got any Redbull in here I'm afraid.
I'll order some in for you, Cranberry variety, shouldn't take long to arrive.
Enjoy your lunch. 
We have cheese, custard and biscuits here, as well as stewed jellyfish at the moment.
Oh, and carrots, but Tiddles, our vegetarian snow leopard, eats most of those.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done.
> Minus one for asking.


All I'm going to say is:

Thank you PICKY BOSS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening PICKY Boss.
> 
> No, am not going to ask _ANY _question. There are football matches today. *MIGHTY * *BAYERN *will be playing, though I don't know whom.


Indeed.
Bayern are at home to Dinamo Zagreb, so good luck to Bayern, should be okay for them. 
Evening, Gillian, evening Oli.
We just had a big thunderstorm for an hour, Tidgy was very afraid and is now asleep under a duvet next to me on the sofa. 
She needs to be near daddy when she's scared.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Bayern are at home to Dinamo Zagreb, so good luck to Bayern, should be okay for them.
> Evening, Gillian, evening Oli.
> We just had a big thunderstorm for an hour, Tidgy was very afraid and is now asleep under a duvet next to me on the sofa.
> She needs to be near daddy when she's scared.



Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Oh...poor Tidgy. She should be beside her *boyfriend *not her Dad. OLI too is in deep sleep. He wanted to go out for a walk today, but I was busy with some work at home. Know what he did? He sat beside the main door!

Yes, *MIGHTY * *BAYERN *should win EASILY, though in football you never know. We'll see.


----------



## Gillian M

Goodbye all at CDR for the time being. Am going to watch a......football match. Talk to you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Oh...poor Tidgy. She should be beside her *boyfriend *not her Dad. OLI too is in deep sleep. He wanted to go out for a walk today, but I was busy with some work at home. Know what he did? He sat beside the main door!
> 
> Yes, *MIGHTY * *BAYERN *should win EASILY, though in football you never know. We'll see.


Zagreb are not a bad side.
They beat Arsenal last week. 
But it'll be difficult for them in Germany.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodbye all at CDR for the time being. Am going to watch a......football match. Talk to you later.


Enjoy, Gillian, i'll be keeping an eye on tonight's matches, too.


----------



## johnandjade

heeeeerrreeesss johnny! finally home, jades out at darts tonight so its stewed jellyfish for me tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> heeeeerrreeesss johnny! finally home, jades out at darts tonight so its stewed jellyfish for me tonight


Yuuummmyy!!!!
I think i'll join you, as wifey's sleeping. 
That reminds me, i think Saturday may be good for our darts tournament here.
Everything's ready now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuummmyy!!!!
> I think i'll join you, as wifey's sleeping.
> That reminds me, i think Saturday may be good for our darts tournament here.
> Everything's ready now.




pizza stale enough? how are you this evening sir? did you have a better day today?

3 double expressos today, i have found a new energy drink


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pizza stale enough? how are you this evening sir? did you have a better day today?
> 
> 3 double expressos today, i have found a new energy drink


I'm a little better, i think.
Yep the pizza's so hard the darts may bounce off it.
I'v had loadsa coffee too, but mainly instant today.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> heeeeerrreeesss johnny! finally home, jades out at darts tonight so its stewed jellyfish for me tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi.


Happy International Coffee Day Delaney.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy International Coffee Day Delaney.


I don't like coffee  but it seems you guys do!


----------



## johnandjade

have noticed some unusual behaviour last week or so with fido.... 

he apparently has taken to 'mating' his substrate?! at first I thought he was just 'going to the toilet' but no, he has 'the lad' out and appears to be going at it. 

first thought was trouble passing stones etc..however he still goes no problem, and urates are fine. 

it is rather amusing to watch though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't like coffee  but it seems you guys do!


Oh, dear.
Yes i remember now.
well have a Dr Pepper, or Mountain Dew if you like.


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't like coffee  but it seems you guys do!




oh yes, its fuel for me, during the day at least. how are you this mornooning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have noticed some unusual behaviour last week or so with fido....
> 
> he apparently has taken to 'mating' his substrate?! at first I thought he was just 'going to the toilet' but no, he has 'the lad' out and appears to be going at it.
> 
> first thought was trouble passing stones etc..however he still goes no problem, and urates are fine.
> 
> it is rather amusing to watch though



Hopefully, just a phase he's going through.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, just a phase he's going through.




if it keeps him happy and isn't a health issue then hey ho, good luck to him lol. we had a little rubber duck in his water dish before, had to remove as he was mounting it, frisky litte chap! 


...perhaps having to glass front has played a part!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> have noticed some unusual behaviour last week or so with fido....
> 
> he apparently has taken to 'mating' his substrate?! at first I thought he was just 'going to the toilet' but no, he has 'the lad' out and appears to be going at it.
> 
> first thought was trouble passing stones etc..however he still goes no problem, and urates are fine.
> 
> it is rather amusing to watch though


Yes... mr Elmo is having a good time too, but I think his favorite place is this silly artificial log. 
Maybe it's the season for tortoise 'marryment'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if it keeps him happy and isn't a health issue then hey ho, good luck to him lol. we had a little rubber duck in his water dish before, had to remove as he was mounting it, frisky litte chap!
> 
> 
> ...perhaps having to glass front has played a part!


I remember the duck removal.
Quite glad I've got a female sometimes!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> oh yes, its fuel for me, during the day at least. how are you this mornooning?


Just fine, thank you. How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes... mr Elmo is having a good time too, but I think his favorite place is this silly artificial log.
> Maybe it's the season for tortoise 'marryment'.


Just keep these saucy scoundrels away from my innocent princess!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes... mr Elmo is having a good time too, but I think his favorite place is this silly artificial log.
> Maybe it's the season for tortoise 'marryment'.



YouTube, tort and a crock!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> YouTube, tort and a crock!!!


this is a very famous video.
Very funny.


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just fine, thank you. How are you?




in a word, bushed! busy busy at work and boss has been in last few days  

few jobs to do in the house but im just going to neglect them tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> this is a very famous video.
> Very funny.




have you seen the 'but wiggle' one? its a good one as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in a word, bushed! busy busy at work and boss has been in last few days
> 
> few jobs to do in the house but im just going to neglect them tonight


yaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Relax, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you seen the 'but wiggle' one? its a good one as well


Yup.
And it is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John, do you use a CHE and if so what make ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zagreb are not a bad side.
> They beat Arsenal last week.
> But it'll be difficult for them in Germany.


4-0 for  *BAYERN * so far. Imagine Adam, the MIGHTY GERMANS scored four goals in 25 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 4-0 for  *BAYERN * so far. Imagine Adam, the MIGHTY GERMANS scored four goals in 25 minutes.


I saw, they seem invincible at the moment.
Wow!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John, do you use a CHE and if so what make ?




not yet but have ordered one for new build. we just went with the least expensive we could find, think it was around £5, i'll see if can find it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@puffinboots 
Helloooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello, Puffy, how are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not yet but have ordered one for new build. we just went with the least expensive we could find, think it was around £5, i'll see if can find it


Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Relax, my friend.




jades just off the phone, she slept in this morning so never seen her and she was out before i got home... politely asked her not to wake me tonight if im asleep... I'll probably still be on the fluffly waiting though, i do worry so


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades just off the phone, she slept in this morning so never seen her and she was out before i got home... politely asked her not to wake me tonight if im asleep... I'll probably still be on the fluffly waiting though, i do worry so


Me, too.
It's in the job description.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.



jade placed the order, have sent her a message asking to send me it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> It's in the job description.




indeed! its my mum that runs the team, which is nice as I know shes in good hands. add to that a few off them used to babysit me... maybe thats a bad combination come to think of it! :0 

my dad (step) but my dad, always drops her back home as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed! its my mum that runs the team, which is nice as I know shes in good hands. add to that a few off them used to babysit me... maybe thats a bad combination come to think of it! :0
> 
> my dad (step) but my dad, always drops her back home as well


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> jade placed the order, have sent her a message asking to send me it




http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QGITVQY/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1


has still to arrive let alone the 'feild test' , whilst looking I found out they come in black or white... asked on here and was told its one in the same. 

oh and we have a thermostat for it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> in a word, bushed! busy busy at work and boss has been in last few days
> 
> few jobs to do in the house but im just going to neglect them tonight


Well, miss is out having fun, you don't have to clean


----------



## johnandjade

bare grylls in the Scottish highlands on tv, beer.... sorted!!  it's terrible how lazy i can be, jade left me a microwave meal for tea and i can't even be bothered to go nuke it!


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, miss is out having fun, you don't have to clean




I must admit im a little ocd with cleaning, can't relax fully if things are out of place... and the place is upside down just now. can't even get into my man cave as its a workshop for fidos buid just now. 


that's why its good in here, cant see the mess! you just trip over livestock or the one legged pirate now and again


----------



## AnimalLady

Your CDR is very addicting.

I should be writing PO's and making sure inventory is on point..

Yet, here I am reading all the replies.

Gunna need that Redbull shortly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bare grylls in the Scottish highlands on tv, beer.... sorted!!  it's terrible how lazy i can be, jade left me a microwave meal for tea and i can't even be bothered to go nuke it!


Likewise, i am sitting here, hungry, hoping wifey will get up soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Your CDR is very addicting.
> 
> I should be writing PO's and making sure inventory is on point..
> 
> Yet, here I am reading all the replies.
> 
> Gunna need that Redbull shortly


It'll take a couple of days to arrive !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to have disturbed you.
> 
> Did you solve the issue? Hope so. Could I ask you for a favour? Would you please send me the question? Would like to see the mathematics that is being taught today. Thanks a lot.



I will try to post it later. I'm sure you will figure it out! I'm just lame. 
His teacher called me today and said he would work with him during lunch or after school.


----------



## johnandjade

AnimalLady said:


> Your CDR is very addicting.
> 
> I should be writing PO's and making sure inventory is on point..
> 
> Yet, here I am reading all the replies.
> 
> Gunna need that Redbull shortly




have an expresso just now since its coffee day! i just discovered them this morning and have had 3 double ones... they work good . 

i usually take in the post and deliveries, will check in the mornooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Your CDR is very addicting.
> 
> I should be writing PO's and making sure inventory is on point..
> 
> Yet, here I am reading all the replies.
> 
> Gunna need that Redbull shortly


Some people have been stuck in here for months.
It's hard to find the door in The Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I will try to post it later. I'm sure you will figure it out! I'm just lame.
> His teacher called me today and said he would work with him during lunch or after school.


That was good of him!
how nice!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Likewise, i am sitting here, hungry, hoping wifey will get up soon.




a wibble or a party popper works well! terrible to live with but keeps things fun . hmmm, could nerff gun tonight


funny thing is I'll get up for beer but still won't bother getting food while im in there!


----------



## AnimalLady

johnandjade said:


> have an expresso just now since its coffee day! i just discovered them this morning and have had 3 double ones... they work good .
> 
> i usually take in the post and deliveries, will check in the mornooning


I think i'll take 2 

Ty you kindly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a wibble or a party popper works well! terrible to live with but keeps things fun . hmmm, could nerff gun tonight
> 
> 
> funny thing is I'll get up for beer but still won't bother getting food while im in there!


Quite right.
Just getting up for a beer myself.


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some people have been stuck in here for months.
> It's hard to find the door in The Dark.



Its happening here...

cant.... see ..... anything

think i'll just stay


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Its happening here...
> 
> cant.... see ..... anything
> 
> think i'll just stay


You're most welcome.
The armadillos are comfy,and there's at least nine corners to kip in.
But careful of the hedgehogs lying around.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right.
> Just getting up for a beer myself.





and now we wait....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now we wait....
> View attachment 150483


Sorted!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AnimalLady said:


> Its happening here...
> 
> cant.... see ..... anything
> 
> think i'll just stay





wooo hoo  if you bump into a one legged pirate, please ask him to return the animals


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorted!!!!




just wish it was a magic carpet.....


could do a 'fly-by' :/


----------



## johnandjade

AnimalLady said:


> Its happening here...
> 
> cant.... see ..... anything
> 
> think i'll just stay





...hi, my names john. im 29 from Scotland and i'm a tortaholic


----------



## AnimalLady

johnandjade said:


> ...hi, my names john. im 29 from Scotland and i'm a tortaholic



hiya John, I'm Maria, 30, from Miami.. I'm not at tortaholic status just yet, but I'm getting there, I'm just your average crazy AnimalLady


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just wish it was a magic carpet.....
> 
> 
> could do a 'fly-by' :/


You can buy magic carpets here for a LOT of money.
Somehow, I doubt that they actually work, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> hiya John, I'm Maria, 30, from Miami.. I'm not at tortaholic status just yet, but I'm getting there, I'm just your average crazy AnimalLady


And I'm Adam,just turned 50 3 days last week, also a tortaholic.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I saw, they seem invincible at the moment.
> Wow!!!


Oh yes...the *MIGHTY BAVARIANS *are unbeatable. It ended _only _5-0. I expected more: just one goal in the second half.

Arsenal were beaten by a Greek team in *LONDON*: strange isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can buy magic carpets here for a LOT of money.
> Somehow, I doubt that they actually work, though.




if i had enough thread, I could camouflage myself into the carpet AND.... 'snipe her' ! jades actually better than me with it, got me right in the eye before! 

i had a shot of a real gun in amserdam on my canadian friends stagg... I'm not to bad a shot! by no means a 'gun nut' but i did enjoy it and love any excuse to say i have


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm Adam,just turned 50 3 days last week, also a tortaholic.



Yes yes, I attended your bday party


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I will try to post it later. I'm sure you will figure it out! I'm just lame.
> His teacher called me today and said he would work with him during lunch or after school.


I'd very much appreciate your posting it when you possibly can. Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're most welcome.
> The armadillos are comfy,and there's at least nine corners to kip in.
> But careful of the hedgehogs lying around.





... not to mention the radom jellyfish flying around! which coincidentally are on the menu tonight courtesy of mr adam  


...although he may just be tired of sewing them back together so just through a stew together to dispose of them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes...the *MIGHTY BAVARIANS *are unbeatable. It ended _only _5-0. I expected more: just one goal in the second half.
> 
> Arsenal were beaten by a Greek team in *LONDON*: strange isn't it?


yep, Bayern eased off a bit in the second half.
Chelsea lost too.
The Premier League teams are being mauled this year.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm Adam,just turned 50 3 days last week, also a tortaholic.


I'm an OLIHOLIC and here I mean BOTH OLIs.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> heeeeerrreeesss johnny! finally home, jades out at darts tonight so its stewed jellyfish for me tonight


Stir fried here!


----------



## AnimalLady

Well, its that time of day where I get to step away from my computer and go out into the real world, collecting my minions (cough my children) as I make the drive home.

Talk to you lovelies tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Stir fried here!




mines still in the freezer! how are we this mornooning?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yep, Bayern eased off a bit in the second half.
> Chelsea lost too.
> The Premier League teams are being mauled this year.


Correct: *BAYERN *could have scored many more goals, had they wanted to. Don't forget they're to play....Borussia Dortmund next week, and such a match won't be at all easy.

What on earth is wrong with the English teams, i your opinion?


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> Yes yes, I attended your bday party



It was hard to avoid it.


----------



## johnandjade

AnimalLady said:


> Well, its that time of day where I get to step away from my computer and go out into the real world, collecting my minions (cough my children) as I make the drive home.
> 
> Talk to you lovelies tomorrow




I'll look out for the red bull


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Yes yes, I attended your bday party


Oh, on the other thread, i remember!!!!!!
Thanks again, hope you had a good day or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... not to mention the radom jellyfish flying around! which coincidentally are on the menu tonight courtesy of mr adam
> 
> 
> ...although he may just be tired of sewing them back together so just through a stew together to dispose of them


yeah, the first batch were only fit for eating, i'm afraid.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> It was hard to avoid it.


Definitely. Don't forget who he is: The Big Boss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Stir fried here!


Yuuummmmm.
Evening, Meech. !!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mines still in the freezer! how are we this mornooning?


Tired! Went back to the doc today, looks like surgery is in my near future


----------



## spud's_mum

I just noticed that Cheddar has a tumour on his scent gland 

I read up on it and it is common in male gerbils, especially older ones.
The tumours can spread and kill them. 
They say to take them to a vet and the vet can operate. But he's quite old and I fear that the operation is risky as they are using anaesthetic 

He doesn't seem bothered, but I know how quickly things can change. I don't know what to do. I can't bear to loose my cheddar


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuummmmm.
> Evening, Meech. !!!


 Hi# missed you guys today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Well, its that time of day where I get to step away from my computer and go out into the real world, collecting my minions (cough my children) as I make the drive home.
> 
> Talk to you lovelies tomorrow


have a good evening and sleepy and see you tomorrow!!!!!!
Hi, minions!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Well, its that time of day where I get to step away from my computer and go out into the real world, collecting my minions (cough my children) as I make the drive home.
> 
> Talk to you lovelies tomorrow


Good night to you all and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct: *BAYERN *could have scored many more goals, had they wanted to. Don't forget they're to play....Borussia Dortmund next week, and such a match won't be at all easy.
> 
> What on earth is wrong with the English teams, i your opinion?


They're not playing enough tortoises in attack.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Tired! Went back to the doc today, looks like surgery is in my near future



 , if its for the best then just think of the end result. don't over do things, I know it's not easy but try have a bit of 'me time' , de stress and re charge. 

you got this! it's just a hurdle, you'll overcome it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It was hard to avoid it.


Oh, that made me laugh.
Points.
Most of Fes Medina failed to avoid it too!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're not playing enough tortoises in attack.


Wonderful explanation!

What of a serious answer Boss?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> , if its for the best then just think of the end result. don't over do things, I know it's not easy but try have a bit of 'me time' , de stress and re charge.
> 
> you got this! it's just a hurdle, you'll overcome it


I'm not too too stressed. Of course I'm anxious but I'm mostly worried about missing class. And it hurts bad lol but if it helps then I'm for it


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I just noticed that Cheddar has a tumour on his scent gland
> 
> I read up on it and it is common in male gerbils, especially older ones.
> The tumours can spread and kill them.
> They say to take them to a vet and the vet can operate. But he's quite old and I fear that the operation is risky as they are using anaesthetic
> 
> He doesn't seem bothered, but I know how quickly things can change. I don't know what to do. I can't bear to loose my cheddar




aww  , might be worth going for a check up? see if anything you can do for cheddar to see if anything you can do just to make things more comfortable and help just now?


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> aww  , might be worth going for a check up? see if anything you can do for cheddar to see if anything you can do just to make things more comfortable and help just now?


Yeah, going too.
Just reading up and the surgery seems to have a good success rate.

Still don't want to risk it with the way things are going for me lately


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Tired! Went back to the doc today, looks like surgery is in my near future


Oh, my!!!!!!!
Golly, I hope everything goes well. 
Must be a strange mix of hope and worry, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I just noticed that Cheddar has a tumour on his scent gland
> 
> I read up on it and it is common in male gerbils, especially older ones.
> The tumours can spread and kill them.
> They say to take them to a vet and the vet can operate. But he's quite old and I fear that the operation is risky as they are using anaesthetic
> 
> He doesn't seem bothered, but I know how quickly things can change. I don't know what to do. I can't bear to loose my cheddar


Oh, golly, two sad posts in a row!!!!!
I am so sorry, but he is pretty old, just give him lots of love while you make your decision.
Poor Cheddar.
Send my love, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi# missed you guys today!


Hi, Michelle, hope you can keep your spirits up !!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm not too too stressed. Of course I'm anxious but I'm mostly worried about missing class. And it hurts bad lol but if it helps then I'm for it




hear hear! is it possible to get advanced theory homework if you will? health still comes first though, especially if you're in pain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night to you all and sweet dreams.


Night, Gillian, hope you dream of Bayern victories!!!
Love to Oli and a kiss from Tidgy to Oli, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wonderful explanation!
> 
> What of a serious answer Boss?


I really don't know, Gillian.
Overconfidence, lack of fitness ???
No idea, really.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, going too.
> Just reading up and the surgery seems to have a good success rate.
> 
> Still don't want to risk it with the way things are going for me lately




it's great you're reading up, shows how much you care. if its a good success rate and if possible then yeah, vet might be an option. just to talk it over, see if it's possible?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, hope you dream of Bayern victories!!!
> Love to Oli and a kiss from Tidgy to Oli, of course.


Am not going to bed yet. That 'good night' was sent from me to someone who was going to bed. Thanks anyway. And I'm sure I'll dream of.... *BAYERN* and NOT of a picky boss, once I do go to bed.

Regards to Wifey and a kiss from Oli to Tidgy.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, my!!!!!!!
> Golly, I hope everything goes well.
> Must be a strange mix of hope and worry, I guess.


Yeah, but it's a common procedure and will hopefully give us some answers


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> hear hear! is it possible to get advanced theory homework if you will? health still comes first though, especially if you're in pain


It is  I got most of homework for the term today and may be able to take test early. I will survive it's just getting a little overwhelming. And Ben can't be there, he was denied time off.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really don't know, Gillian.
> Overconfidence, lack of fitness ???
> No idea, really.


Know why I asked? (No, not to make you deduct points)! Here, analysts say that the English are overconfident as it's on their land that the most popular sport started. Don't know if that makes any sense, do you? But I don't think they lack fitness. There seems to be some myth/secret.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm not too too stressed. Of course I'm anxious but I'm mostly worried about missing class. And it hurts bad lol but if it helps then I'm for it


Sorry to have read your post about a surgery, Michelle. Try to look at the positive side of it and the positive results. Please, please do not think of your studies: a surgery is more important now. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Know why I asked? (No, not to make you deduct points)! Here, analysts say that the English are overconfident as it's on their land that the most popular sport started. Don't know if that makes any sense, do you? But I don't think they lack fitness. There seems to be some myth/secret.


If we could pinpoint the answers, we'd be rich!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jades home  won't see you all tomorrow. take care roomies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is  I got most of homework for the term today and may be able to take test early. I will survive it's just getting a little overwhelming. And Ben can't be there, he was denied time off.


That's a bit mean!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home  won't see you all tomorrow. take care roomies


Looking forwards to not seeing you too!!!!


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to have read your post about a surgery, Michelle. Try to look at the positive side of it and the positive results. Please, please do not think of your studies: a surgery is more important now. Hope all goes well.


It will  thanks for your kind words Gillian! It's just happening at a bad time. I graduate in a few months so these last ones are inportant!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a bit mean!


You're telling me! He feels awful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You're telling me! He feels awful


I bet he does, poor chap!!!
What a horrid thing to happen.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Anyone up for helping with a few math problems
> My husband is out of town and my son and I are stuck! I'm totally dyslexic in math!


I'll have a go if you're still stuck.
You may have dyscalculia which is difficulty with maths, there are tests you can download to see if you are.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Yeah, but it's a common procedure and will hopefully give us some answers


Hi Michelle. Wishing you the BEST OF LUCK.

'Look to the future with enthusiasm and positivity, this intervention will help you get back your well-being, have no worries dear friend, this is the first step to have a good health.”'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll have a go if you're still stuck.
> You may have dyscalculia which is difficulty with maths, there are tests you can download to see if you are.


Evening, Lyn.
Quite a bit to wade through tonight, I fancy. 
Had a good day ?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'll have a go if you're still stuck.
> You may have dyscalculia which is difficulty with maths, there are tests you can download to see if you are.



Can you cure that with spaghetti sauce, like dyslexia?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If we could pinpoint the answers, we'd be rich!!!


Adam...somebody like you could.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn. Thanks, I did sleep well for a change: eight lovely hours.
> 
> How are you, and how's Lola? Hope you are both well.


We're good thanks Gillian.
I'm almost recovered from my moon watching night.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We're good thanks Gillian.
> I'm almost recovered from my moon watching night.


Good morning Lyn (it's almost 1 am).

Glad to hear you're well. You must have enjoyed watching the moon. Wish I could have.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, counter litigation prepared !!!!!!
> Poor Tidgy!!


Now now children - play nicely!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha yeah I must admit they don't look half bad on the pitch
> I must find out what rugby actually is though


It's a game played by men with funny shaped balls.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam...somebody like you could.


I'm more worried about Leeds, to be honest.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Still being picky! WHY? WHY? WHY?


.............Delilah?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> It will  thanks for your kind words Gillian! It's just happening at a bad time.  I graduate in a few months so these last ones are inportant!


I understand you and I know how important graduation is, but I insist: your health is much more important, so take care of it please. Agreed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now now children - play nicely!!


But.....but........
Gillian started it!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm more worried about Leeds, to be honest.


I know you are.  Are they far from the Premier League?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> .............Delilah?


Adam started the *WAR *by calling OLI a 'weirdoh.' And the real weirdoh is Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I know you are.  Are they far from the Premier League?


half way down the next division.
It's going to be at least one more year, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam started the *WAR *by calling OLI a 'weirdoh.' And the real weirdoh is Tidgy.


No, she's not!!!!!!!
(Throws armadillo).


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It's a game played by men with funny shaped balls.


A game I still have not been able to understand.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> half way down the next division.
> It's going to be at least one more year, i think.


Goodness! That's a lot. Good luck to them.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she's not!!!!!!!
> (Throws armadillo).


See? You're the one who starts and then tell Lyn that I did.

Yes she - Tidgy is a *BIG WEIRDOH*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See? You're the one who starts and then tell Lyn that I did.
> 
> Yes she - Tidgy is a *BIG WEIRDOH*!


No she isn't !!!
(throws snow leopard) .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No she isn't !!!
> (throws snow leopard) .


You wait and see, we'll take revenge. Keep in mind: I am a very *vindictive *person, and I've taught OLI to be a vindictive tort, so take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You wait and see, we'll take revenge. Keep in mind: I am a very *vindictive *person, and I've taught OLI to be a vindictive tort, so take care!


Ow! ow! ow! Ow!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Quite a bit to wade through tonight, I fancy.
> Had a good day ?


Hi Adam a very busy day!
Loads to read I'm just going to blanket like everything and too many to reply to.
Yup a good day thanks will be even better tomorrow - canoeing again!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam a very busy day!
> oads to read I'm just going to blanket like everything and too many to reply to.
> Yup a good day thanks will be even better tomorrow - canoeing again!!


It's been busy today, new members, old friends, a bit of silliness and squabbling and some sad news, too.
Quite a day in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OW!


----------



## Gillian M

*NOW *I've decided to go to bed so as to:

1) avoid further attacks from Adam and that *WEIRDOH *of a tort his has called Tidgy
2) to prepare *ATTACKING *tomorrow morning.

So good night and sweet dreams - NOT NIGHTMARES - to you all at CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow! ow! ow! Ow!!!!





Gillian Moore said:


> You wait and see, we'll take revenge. Keep in mind: I am a very *vindictive *person, and I've taught OLI to be a vindictive tort, so take care!


Right both of you that's enough! 
I don't care who started it - I'm ending it!
if I hear anymore about it I'll have you both in detention tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> *NOW *I've decided to go to bed so as to:
> 
> 1) avoid further attacks from Adam and that *WEIRDOH *of a tort his has called Tidgy
> 2) to prepare *ATTACKING *tomorrow morning.
> 
> So good night and sweet dreams - NOT NIGHTMARES - to you all at CDR.


Ow!
Goodnight again, Gillian.
Ow!
Poor Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli.
Ow!
See you tomorrow.
Ow!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's been busy today, new members, old friends, a bit of silliness and squabbling and some sad news, too.
> Quite a day in here.


So I see - not had chance to reply to many yet.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Right both of you that's enough!
> I don't care who started it - I'm ending it!
> if I hear anymore about it I'll have you both in detention tomorrow!


Now you've ticked off the teacher
....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right both of you that's enough!
> I don't care who started it - I'm ending it!
> if I hear anymore about it I'll have you both in detention tomorrow!


Ow!!!
But, Miss, i've hurt my arm quite badly whilst throwing a snow leopard at naughty Gillian.
(bet you've not heard that one before.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> *NOW *I've decided to go to bed so as to:
> 
> 1) avoid further attacks from Adam and that *WEIRDOH *of a tort his has called Tidgy
> 2) to prepare *ATTACKING *tomorrow morning.
> 
> So good night and sweet dreams - NOT NIGHTMARES - to you all at CDR.


I LIKE nightmares!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> *NOW *I've decided to go to bed so as to:
> 
> 1) avoid further attacks from Adam and that *WEIRDOH *of a tort his has called Tidgy
> 2) to prepare *ATTACKING *tomorrow morning.
> 
> So good night and sweet dreams - NOT NIGHTMARES - to you all at CDR.


Night Gillian!
Never let the sun set on an argument!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!!!
> But, Miss, i've hurt my arm quite badly whilst throwing a snow leopard at naughty Gillian.
> (bet you've not heard that one before.)


Nope - that's a new one on me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Now you've ticked off the teacher
> ....


Ticked off.
Or made cross.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Now you've ticked off the teacher
> ....


Hi Meech sorry to hear about the plans for an op but hope it helps without too much disruption to your degree,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ticked off.
> Or made cross.


Both - mark my words!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - that's a new one on me!


Now that Gillian has gone to bed, i can say, in all honesty, that it was all her fault and i was 100% innocent, as usual.
As you know, I am always good.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech sorry to hear about the plans for an op but hope it helps without too much disruption to your degree,


I'm determined to make it have no effect  I've come very far and wormed very hard. It's a very minor procedure, probably will only have to miss a day or two  if I can schedule it for a Friday I could have 3 whole days to recoop


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now that Gillian has gone to bed, i can say, in all honesty, that it was all her fault and i was 100% innocent, as usual.
> As you know, I am always good.


...and I'm the Queen of Sheba!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm determined to make it have no effect  I've come very far and wormed very hard. It's a very minor procedure, probably will only have to miss a day or two  if I can schedule it for a Friday I could have 3 whole days to recoop


We all know how hard you've been working, let's all hope you can get the Friday appointment!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and I'm the Queen of Sheba!


That's odd.
I thought you were Napoleon.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm determined to make it have no effect  I've come very far and wormed very hard. It's a very minor procedure, probably will only have to miss a day or two  if I can schedule it for a Friday I could have 3 whole days to recoop


Well good luck with that but make sure you take plenty of time to recover properly and don't overdo things.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's odd.
> I thought you were Napoleon.


No that's you isn't it?
I thought I was Spartacus!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No that's you isn't it?
> I thought I was Spartacus!


I was Spartacus too!
And wifey! 
Was I Napoleon ?
oh, yeah, i'm confused.
So you're Spartacus, the Queen of Sheba ?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Well good luck with that but make sure you take plenty of time to recover properly and don't overdo things.


True. Don't want to make things worse. How have you been? How is Lola?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We all know how hard you've been working, let's all hope you can get the Friday appointment!!!


How is wifey feeling? And darling Tidgy?


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go again now to get my canoeing kit ready.
Still trying to catch up on my sheep but should be fine tomorrow.
So see you tomorrow - enjoy the rest of the evening/night
and have fun again tomorrow.
Night Night


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> True. Don't want to make things worse. How have you been? How is Lola?


I'm fine thanks Meech still a bit tired after my eclipse watching - don't know why they had to do it on a school night, I'm sure more people would have watched on the weekend!
Lola is also fine I think he's going into winter mode - later mornings, earlier nights but eating like a horse!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How is wifey feeling? And darling Tidgy?


Wifey's just got up and is feeling better, but it's nearly bedtime again.
Tidgy's asleep but very well, thanks, excited about the calendar competition, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was Spartacus too!
> And wifey!
> Was I Napoleon ?
> oh, yeah, i'm confused.
> So you're Spartacus, the Queen of Sheba ?


Well since I tell myself what to do and then have to do it myself I suppose I could be both!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go again now to get my canoeing kit ready.
> Still trying to catch up on my sheep but should be fine tomorrow.
> So see you tomorrow - enjoy the rest of the evening/night
> and have fun again tomorrow.
> Night Night


Night, Lyn.
Hope you catch your sheep alright. 
Don't fall in tomorrow.
Nos da!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's just got up and is feeling better, but it's nearly bedtime again.
> Tidgy's asleep but very well, thanks, excited about the calendar competition, I think.


I'm about ready for bed myself. The weekend can't come soon enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well since I tell myself what to do and then have to do it myself I suppose I could be both!


Which means I'm innocent!!!!!
Yeayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Lyn.
> Hope you catch your sheep alright.
> Don't fall in tomorrow.
> Nos da!


........add Little Bo Peep to that list of people I am !
Nos Da!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm about ready for bed myself. The weekend can't come soon enough.


I might join you. (so to speak).
i'm pretty exhausted myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty Night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night Night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And don't forget that tomorrow is the last day for getting your tortoise photos entered for The Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest.
So come on Cold Dark Roomers, let's have a bash.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh and it's also the last day to score Cold Dark Room points for September.
One or two more points and posts could lift some of you up a few places. 
Night night, all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh and it's also the last day to score Cold Dark Room points for September.
> One or two more points and posts could lift some of you up a few places.
> Night night, all.


Wait! I'm still walking and somewhat able to post.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Night Gillian!
> Never let the sun set on an argument!


Good morning Lyn.
Am still ready for.....*WAR*.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I LIKE nightmares!!!!!


Wow!!!! And good morning. 

Still ready for war? I am, so take care.

Regards to Wifey, and kisses to the WEIRDOH Tidgy from OLI, before the war begins.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!
> Goodnight again, Gillian.
> Ow!
> Poor Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli.
> Ow!
> See you tomorrow.
> Ow!


You provoked us both.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now that Gillian has gone to bed, i can say, in all honesty, that it was all her fault and i was 100% innocent, as usual.
> As you know, I am always good.


You, 100% *INNOCENT*?! You must be joking. hahaha, that made me laugh. You're *101% *(notice the percentage) *GUILTY*.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which means I'm innocent!!!!!
> Yeayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why and how would that mean you are innocent? Please explain yourself.


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning everyone at CDR, even those of you who are looking for trouble; without mentioning names.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone! (does a little tap dance) taadaahh! 

mail call this morning, 

meech, lots of cards wishing you well here and a big ol' hamper with lots of yummy goodies and nice scented candles  get well soon

miss lyn, you have a set of swimming goggles,some water wings and an SOS flare... enjoy the kiyaking 

maria... the red bull has arrived!! all different flavours



now to stumble around to find the coffee machine, expecting to be in work till 2000hrs today


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning everyone at CDR, even those of you who are looking for trouble; without mentioning names.



morning miss gillian


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> morning miss gillian


Good morning John. Are *YOU *looking for trouble? Hope not.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John. Are *YOU *looking for trouble? Hope not.




no mam!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> no mam!


Then it's someone else. Have any idea who it could be?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait! I'm still walking and somewhat able to post.


Hi, Ken, golly, missed you again!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why and how would that mean you are innocent? Please explain yourself.


Morning, Gillian.
Morning, Oli.
Lyn said that if I were innocent, she was the Queen of Sheba. 
She later admitted that she was the Queen of Sheba.
Ergo, I am innocent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone! (does a little tap dance) taadaahh!
> 
> mail call this morning,
> 
> meech, lots of cards wishing you well here and a big ol' hamper with lots of yummy goodies and nice scented candles  get well soon
> 
> miss lyn, you have a set of swimming goggles,some water wings and an SOS flare... enjoy the kiyaking
> 
> maria... the red bull has arrived!! all different flavours
> 
> 
> 
> now to stumble around to find the coffee machine, expecting to be in work till 2000hrs today


Thanks, John.
Good morning.
Blimey, that Cranberry Red Bull arrived quickly, not expecting it 'til Saturday.
Not sure about candles in here, fire hazard and don't really want a Cold, Dimly Lit Room, I don't think. 
Lyn already has water wings, she saved me from drowning when the ships that pass in the night sunk and was wearing them then.
Perhaps the jellyfish can use them as toys ?
Hope work passes quickly, but sounds like a long day


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian.
> Morning, Oli.
> Lyn said that if I were innocent, she was the Queen of Sheba.
> She later admitted that she was the Queen of Sheba.
> Ergo, I am innocent.


Hi once again to you, Wifey and Tidgy.

No you are *NOT! *And neither is Tidgy. Only Wifey is; at least so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed.
Nice to see you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning Adam, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi once again to you, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> No you are *NOT! *And neither is Tidgy. Only Wifey is; at least so far.


(Throws handful of ants at Gillian).
It wasn't me, it was Ed!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> (Throws handful of ants at Gillian).
> It wasn't me, it was Ed!!!!


I'll accept it from Ed but not from a WEIRDOH of a tort and her picky owner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll accept it from Ed but not from a WEIRDOH of a tort and her picky owner.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Honesty. Integrity. Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Honesty. Integrity. Ed.


Fair enough.
I'm naughty.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Why that frown? I said: 'A WEIRDOH and her picky owner' and did not mention a single name, be it of the tort or her owner. So please cheer up.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough.
> I'm naughty.


So you've finally decided to admit it. Now you have to go on and admit that you are *GUILTY*. And so is Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go, so goodbye for the moment. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Why that frown? I said: 'A WEIRDOH and her picky owner' and did not mention a single name, be it of the tort or her owner. So please cheer up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you've finally decided to admit it. Now you have to go on and admit that you are *GUILTY*. And so is Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Got to go, so goodbye for the moment. Talk to you all later.


Bye!!!
See you later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bye Gillian.
I'll be in and out myself.
I'm stuck in the office today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yesterday while I was doing pen maintenance, I placed Ruby, Berthas sister in with Bertha.
I forgot about them until some time later. It was raining. They were both in the center of the pen in a standing faceoff.
I removed Ruby.
These two lived together for many, many years before I got them, but Bertha has been solitary for so long now, she wants NO company.
Lesson learned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday while I was doing pen maintenance, I placed Ruby, Berthas sister in with Bertha.
> I forgot about them until some time later. It was raining. They were both in the center of the pen in a standing faceoff.
> I removed Ruby.
> These two lived together for many, many years before I got them, but Bertha has been solitary for so long now, she wants NO company.
> Lesson learned.


What a shame.
Ruby also probably doesn't remember Bertha and considers her an intruder.
Sad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a shame.
> Ruby also probably doesn't remember Bertha and considers her an intruder.
> Sad.


I figured I'd let the two old girls live out their lives together away from the youguns'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I figured I'd let the two old girls live out their lives together away from the youguns'.


Not to be, it seems................


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone! (does a little tap dance) taadaahh!
> 
> mail call this morning,
> 
> meech, lots of cards wishing you well here and a big ol' hamper with lots of yummy goodies and nice scented candles  get well soon
> 
> miss lyn, you have a set of swimming goggles,some water wings and an SOS flare... enjoy the kiyaking
> 
> maria... the red bull has arrived!! all different flavours
> 
> 
> 
> now to stumble around to find the coffee machine, expecting to be in work till 2000hrs today


Oh yay! Thanks for the well wishes guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh yay! Thanks for the well wishes guys


Morning, Meech!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

fun and games today, boss mans in again :/ hes got me on a lads case today... sorry to say but i have to recommend letting him go. useless doesn't begin to cut it!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech!!!!


Morning Adam!!! How is everyone this fine morning? We supposedly have a hurricane coming our way on the weekend. It's supposed to be a small one and I'm definitely ready. I loveeee storms


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fun and games today, boss mans in again :/ hes got me on a lads case today... sorry to say but i have to recommend letting him go. useless doesn't begin to cut it!


Sad, but i never minded letting people go who weren't up to it, or firing people who deserved it. 
I hated laying people off who were good, but it was a quiet period or whatever.
That was awful, dismissing good staff who had done nothing wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning Adam!!! How is everyone this fine morning? We supposedly have a hurricane coming our way on the weekend. It's supposed to be a small one and I'm definitely ready. I loveeee storms


Well, as long as you love them, you're prepared and it IS a small one, enjoy, I suppose!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


That's much better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Michelle, where are you located? North East?
(Hurricane)


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Oh yay! Thanks for the well wishes guys


Good afternoon Michelle, hope you and Ben are both fine.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning Adam!!! How is everyone this fine morning? We supposedly have a hurricane coming our way on the weekend. It's supposed to be a small one and I'm definitely ready. I loveeee storms


Hi Michelle. We'd disagreed on SNOW and now another disagreement: you LOVE storms....(UGH!!!)


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Michelle, where are you located? North East?
> (Hurricane)


I'm in virginia  I was taught southeast but some disagree haha


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm in virginia  I was taught southeast but some disagree haha


Wherever you may be, please take care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I'm in virginia  I was taught southeast but some disagree haha


I didn't even know there was a storm.
If it's not headed at Florida, It doesn't even make the news, here. Terrible. Good luck.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't even know there was a storm.
> If it's not headed at Florida, It doesn't even make the news, here. Terrible. Good luck.


Even so, take care Ed. These storms/hurricanes are no joke.


----------



## johnandjade

well I've recommended this lad be layed off


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> well I've recommended this lad be layed off


You? Someone else?


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't even know there was a storm.
> If it's not headed at Florida, It doesn't even make the news, here. Terrible. Good luck.


We certainly. Of course things change by the hour but right now it looks like it's heading right for the coastline and will be a cat 2. But that could change as you well know.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Michelle, hope you and Ben are both fine.


We're fine  how about yourself and Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech!!!!


Hello. Something for you Adam......


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> We're fine  how about yourself and Oli?


Glad to hear that you and Ben are both fine.

We are, so far so good, though I'm *EXTREMELY BORED*.  I was not even in the mood of taking poor *OLI*  out for a walk, though it might have done something with this endless boredom. And with Winter approaching, things become twice as difficult, I'm afraid.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> We certainly. Of course things change by the hour but right now it looks like it's heading right for the coastline and will be a cat 2. But that could change as you well know.


Have you ever been in a category two? That is no small storm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well I've recommended this lad be layed off


i'm sure it was the right thing to do.
Still difficult though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Something for you Adam......


I remember it well.
Sadly, it doesn't happen anymore.
We just lost to Doncaster in the League cup 1st round, the first time we've lost in the first round in our history.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember it well.
> Sadly, it doesn't happen anymore.
> We just lost to Doncaster in the League cup 1st round, the first time we've lost in the first round in our history.


You never know; it may happen quite soon. Frankly I didn't know Leeds was doing 'that bad.' (Sorry for the expression Adam). 

Once again...GOOD LUCK to them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You never know; it may happen quite soon. Frankly I didn't know Leeds was doing 'that bad.' (Sorry for the expression Adam).
> 
> Once again...GOOD LUCK to them.


We're going to need more than luck.
A couple of good players would be nice.
What's Oli doing on Saturday's ?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You? Someone else?




new start, been with us for a couple weeks. i was to work with him to assess today... no use. but of course after talking away all day I feel bad for him now :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> new start, been with us for a couple weeks. i was to work with him to assess today... no use. but of course after talking away all day I feel bad for him now :/


It's natural that you feel bad, but he'll find something better suited to his abilities, maybe, and you've done the right thing.
Doing 'The Right Thing' is often no fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The family just rang begging me to forgive them and so on.
But they'll do it again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's natural that you feel bad, but he'll find something better suited to his abilities, maybe, and you've done the right thing.
> Doing 'The Right Thing' is often no fun.




might be holding on to him for a couple more weeks, looking like I'm getting left in charge for the next couple of weeks while our forman is on holiday... so it may have worked out ok, will need an extra body and better someone that has half a clue


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The family just rang begging me to forgive them and so on.
> But they'll do it again.




people can be a tad testing some times cant they!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> might be holding on to him for a couple more weeks, looking like I'm getting left in charge for the next couple of weeks while our forman is on holiday... so it may have worked out ok, will need an extra body and better someone that has half a clue


Maybe he'll improve in the extra time, too.
hopefully so.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The family just rang begging me to forgive them and so on.
> But they'll do it again.


Forgive them for what? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> people can be a tad testing some times cant they!


Just a tad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Forgive them for what? (If you don't mind me asking)


Hi, Abdulla!
No, I don't mind.
They just promised us a lift to their house and back on the third day of the Eid, then made us get a taxi out there (difficult and expensive at this time), ignored us and treated us badly at their house while trying to get us to teach their horrible kids,(on a regular basis). and then when i finally agreed to help, didn't give us a lift home. Wifey can't walk that far and it is difficult for me also, we waited in very hot sunshine for over an hour, neither of us can stand for too long in the heat, and then when we returned to their house, they decided they could take us home after all, but the battery was mysteriously flat on the car. Wifey couldn't even walk upstairs to their apartment and no water was offered. Big rows followed and we finally got a taxi back later.
Both of us have been unwell since.
But this chap is kind of the number three politician in the county and to upset him could be dangerous.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Abdullah.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe he'll improve in the extra time, too.
> hopefully so.




it's hard to meet my standards though and I don't think he will... i can accept work that is not 100% if someone has a good drive and gives 100% effort.... not the case in either. i'll try tomorrow to motivate, he should have the 'how to' now. ( I bailed at 5  ) 

got told yesterday if i had my licence I would be running that place, guess i got to think about stepping up!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a tad.




why I love it in here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Abdulla!
> No, I don't mind.
> They just promised us a lift to their house and back on the third day of the Eid, then made us get a taxi out there (difficult and expensive at this time), ignored us and treated us badly at their house while trying to get us to teach their horrible kids,(on a regular basis). and then when i finally agreed to help, didn't give us a lift home. Wifey can't walk that far and it is difficult for me also, we waited in very hot sunshine for over an hour, neither of us can stand for too long in the heat, and then when we returned to their house, they decided they could take us home after all, but the battery was mysteriously flat on the car. Wifey couldn't even walk upstairs to their apartment and no water was offered. Big rows followed and we finally got a taxi back later.
> Both of us have been unwell since.
> But this chap is kind of the number three politician in the county and to upset him could be dangerous.


Pure BS! He's lucky you're not an American. We act first and wonder if it was a good idea afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's hard to meet my standards though and I don't think he will... i can accept work that is not 100% if someone has a good drive and gives 100% effort.... not the case in either. i'll try tomorrow to motivate, he should have the 'how to' now. ( I bailed at 5  )
> 
> got told yesterday if i had my licence I would be running that place, guess i got to think about stepping up!


Well at least you got out at a sensible time.
Step up if you can!!!
Go for it, or you'll regret not having done so.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Abdulla!
> No, I don't mind.
> They just promised us a lift to their house and back on the third day of the Eid, then made us get a taxi out there (difficult and expensive at this time), ignored us and treated us badly at their house while trying to get us to teach their horrible kids,(on a regular basis). and then when i finally agreed to help, didn't give us a lift home. Wifey can't walk that far and it is difficult for me also, we waited in very hot sunshine for over an hour, neither of us can stand for too long in the heat, and then when we returned to their house, they decided they could take us home after all, but the battery was mysteriously flat on the car. Wifey couldn't even walk upstairs to their apartment and no water was offered. Big rows followed and we finally got a taxi back later.
> Both of us have been unwell since.
> But this chap is kind of the number three politician in the county and to upset him could be dangerous.


Oh crap! that's just $****y! 

Ever since I realized I was gay, I just stopped caring about my family. 

Family sucks


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Abdullah.


Hey Ed! How are yah


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well at least you got out at a sensible time.
> Step up if you can!!!
> Go for it, or you'll regret not having done so.




have never drove while the boss is in, but today i made a point of doing it a few times. it's private ground so nothing illegal


----------



## AnimalLady

Hello hello! I hope everyone is doing well today! Has that Redbull arrived? Had a long night of homework and a project to do with my big guy, it is needed!

Adam, I just realized you live in Morocco! That is fascinating! Are you Moroccan, do you speak Arabic?

We have a very old friend of the family, Henia, lovely lady, she's Moroccan.

My mother is Syrian and my father is Cuban, I'm an interesting mix


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh crap! that's just $****y!
> 
> Ever since I realized I was gay, I just stopped caring about my family.
> 
> Family sucks


My family sucks and I'm straight. Go figure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pure BS! He's lucky you're not an American. We act first and wonder if it was a good idea afterwards.


The thing is they were very kind to us when we first came to Morocco and were a novelty.
They have helped us with problems on a few occasions and I have taught one of his sons, who is nice, for a year, one of his daughters, who is okay, for 6 years, and two other girls, who are both horrid for 8 years. 
He is also useful in that if I mention his name I get special treatment all over the city. 
Naughty, I know, but it's how things work here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh crap! that's just $****y!
> 
> Ever since I realized I was gay, I just stopped caring about my family.
> 
> Family sucks


I miss mine terribly. 
Wifey misses hers, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The thing is they were very kind to us when we first came to Morocco and were a novelty.
> They have helped us with problems on a few occasions and I have taught one of his sons, who is nice, for a year, one of his daughters, who is okay, for 6 years, and two other girls, who are both horrid for 8 years.
> He is also useful in that if I mention his name I get special treatment all over the city.
> Naughty, I know, but it's how things work here.


At least it's a give and take. But you know how much he thinks of you at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have never drove while the boss is in, but today i made a point of doing it a few times. it's private ground so nothing illegal


Good idea!!!!
Make yourself increasingly indispensable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Hello hello! I hope everyone is doing well today! Has that Redbull arrived? Had a long night of homework and a project to do with my big guy, it is needed!
> 
> Adam, I just realized you live in Morocco! That is fascinating! Are you Moroccan, do you speak Arabic?
> 
> We have a very old friend of the family, Henia, lovely lady, she's Moroccan.
> 
> My mother is Syrian and my father is Cuban, I'm an interesting mix


Yep, John checked in the Redbull with the post this morning, days earlier than expected.
Help yourself.
Hope the homework went well!!!!
I've lived here for ten years, previously I lived in Saudi Arabia, Poland and Thailand, but am half English and half Welsh, grew up in England. 
i speak the Moroccan dialect, Darija pretty well, standard Arabic, moderately. 
Many friends and neighbours here are lovely, but some people, as anywhere, are just nasty. 
Have you been to Syria ?
I loved it, Damascus is one of my favourite cities (or was ), great people, but doubt if i'll ever be able to go there again.
Terrible what is happening to that great country.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> At least it's a give and take. But you know how much he thinks of you at least.


I think it's a case of mutual 'using' of the other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning! Morning!  Morning!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Spuds hygrometer came 


The hygrometer says 71% humidity with it sprayed 
Still need to get that glass sorted though 

Also, any ideas what "in" and "out" temperatures mean on the hygrometer/thermometer?


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, John checked in the Redbull with the post this morning, days earlier than expected.
> Help yourself.
> Hope the homework went well!!!!
> I've lived here for ten years, previously I lived in Saudi Arabia, Poland and Thailand, but am half English and half Welsh, grew up in England.
> i speak the Moroccan dialect, Darija pretty well, standard Arabic, moderately.
> Many friends and neighbours here are lovely, but some people, as anywhere, are just nasty.
> Have you been to Syria ?
> I loved it, Damascus is one of my favourite cities (or was ), great people, but doubt if i'll ever be able to go there again.
> Terrible what is happening to that great country.



Redbull is perfectly...COLD! Thank you!

Wow! How interesting! Oh, those nasty people are all over. In Spanish there is a saying "No coje lucha" which really means "Don't take it personal" in English, this is how I live my life. I let things literally roll right off my shoulders, works incredible well! Nod and smile, nod and smile

Homework, well, I have a few battle wounds to show (nasty paper cuts) we had to make a house out of card board and my sweet child decided to tell me this at 9:00 at night! UGH! The joys...!

My mother was born and raised in Damascus, she speaks about it so often though ive never been... at this time, I don't think i'll ever be able to go. It is horrible what is happening to those people and my heart breaks for them! I don't speak much Arabic, but I know a lot of the bad words... hehehe.. I guess that's what stuck, bad, I know! THE FOOD. Oh my goodness the food. My moms cooking is something I really treasure! I brought Hummus and Tabouleh for lunch! Soo good!


----------



## spud's_mum

Also. 
I have decided to leave cheddar or 2 weeks to see of his tumor grows. If it grows, then it needs to be removed. 
If I notice growth or discomfort before the 2 weeks is over then I shall get him a vet appointment and go from there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spuds hygrometer came
> View attachment 150604
> 
> The hygrometer says 71% humidity with it sprayed
> Still need to get that glass sorted though
> 
> Also, any ideas what "in" and "out" temperatures mean on the hygrometer/thermometer?
> View attachment 150605


Hi, Spud's Mum!!!
Looks good.
It is designed to measure indoor and outdoor temps (by using the sensor on a wire for outdoor). 
And indoor humidity.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's Mum!!!
> Looks good.
> It is designed to measure indoor and outdoor temps (by using the sensor on a wire for outdoor).
> And indoor humidity.


Thank you. 
I'm just confused about what temperature to look at. 
"In" says 27*c
And "out" says 33.1*c


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you.
> I'm just confused about what temperature to look at.
> "In" says 27*c
> And "out" says 33.1*c


Just took out the probe and the temps are different. I don't know which one to trust. They're not too much different though.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're going to need more than luck.
> A couple of good players would be nice.
> What's Oli doing on Saturday's ?


Good evening, hope you're all well.

Good/experienced players are certainly important; but so is the....coach.

If the weather helps, I'm going to take him for a walk, as Winter is very near. Tomorrow will be the beginning of October.

Best regards to Wifey and KISSES and HUGS to Tidgy from OLI who's asleep and dreaming of her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Redbull is perfectly...COLD! Thank you!
> 
> Wow! How interesting! Oh, those nasty people are all over. In Spanish there is a saying "No coje lucha" which really means "Don't take it personal" in English, this is how I live my life. I let things literally roll right off my shoulders, works incredible well! Nod and smile, nod and smile
> 
> Homework, well, I have a few battle wounds to show (nasty paper cuts) we had to make a house out of card board and my sweet child decided to tell me this at 9:00 at night! UGH! The joys...!
> 
> My mother was born and raised in Damascus, she speaks about it so often though ive never been... at this time, I don't think i'll ever be able to go. It is horrible what is happening to those people and my heart breaks for them! I don't speak much Arabic, but I know a lot of the bad words... hehehe.. I guess that's what stuck, bad, I know! THE FOOD. Oh my goodness the food. My moms cooking is something I really treasure! I brought Hummus and Tabouleh for lunch! Soo good!


Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
Nice lunch. 
I speak a little Spanish, but don't know this expression, but it's quite true. 
Trouble is, when I smile, people scream and run away. 
I hate paper cuts!!!!! Ow ow ow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Also.
> I have decided to leave cheddar or 2 weeks to see of his tumor grows. If it grows, then it needs to be removed.
> If I notice growth or discomfort before the 2 weeks is over then I shall get him a vet appointment and go from there


Fair decision.
Really keeping my fingers crossed for Cheddar over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you.
> I'm just confused about what temperature to look at.
> "In" says 27*c
> And "out" says 33.1*c


"In" is where the box is.
And "Out" is where the probe is.
(I think!).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just took out the probe and the temps are different. I don't know which one to trust. They're not too much different though.
> View attachment 150606


Hmmm, interesting.
It's clearly hotter higher in your enclosure than lower down. 
Heat rises, but over a degree in that small distance? 
maybe ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, hope you're all well.
> 
> Good/experienced players are certainly important; but so is the....coach.
> 
> If the weather helps, I'm going to take him for a walk, as Winter is very near. Tomorrow will be the beginning of October.
> 
> Best regards to Wifey and KISSES and HUGS to Tidgy from OLI who's asleep and dreaming of her.


Tidgy also asleep and dreaming of Oli.
or food.
Still nice and hot here, though we've had one thunderstorm, as you know. 
Evening, Gillian.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair decision.
> Really keeping my fingers crossed for Cheddar over the next couple of weeks.


Thanks. 
I really hope nothing changes with it and it doesn't cause him any problems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I really hope nothing changes with it and it doesn't cause him any problems.


Me, too.
i always try to keep positive and yet at the same time prepare myself for the worst, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy also asleep and dreaming of Oli.
> or food.
> Still nice and hot here, though we've had one thunderstorm, as you know.
> Evening, Gillian.


It's very warm here but not hot any more - too bad. Maximum temp has dropped from 32 to 27 deg C at once.

There are more matches today. Am going to watch Manchester United-Volwsburg. Are you planning to watch a match? If so, which one? Real Madrid is also playing tonight, if I'm not mistaken.

By the way, did you read the thread I posted today, called 'Do You Like Football?' If not please read it when you have time.


----------



## Gillian M

Talk to you later everyone. Got to go, as the match is about to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It's very warm here but not hot any more - too bad. Maximum temp has dropped from 32 to 27 deg C at once.
> 
> There are more matches today. Am going to watch Manchester United-Volwsburg. Are you planning to watch a match? If so, which one? Real Madrid is also playing tonight, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> By the way, did you read the thread I posted today, called 'Do You Like Football?' If not please read it when you have time.


No, i'll have a look in a mo at your post.
Will be dipping in and out of the football, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk to you later everyone. Got to go, as the match is about to begin.


See you at half time, maybe!


----------



## spud's_mum

I am just joining the gerbil forum for more advice. 
Hoping there's some experts to guide me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I am just joining the gerbil forum for more advice.
> Hoping there's some experts to guide me.


Good luck with that!!!!
Though it's not as busy as here, I hope you find someone with the right information.
Certainly a good idea and worth a shot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble!
Indeed.
Wibble!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!
> Indeed.
> Wibble!


Yay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!


Wibble, yay!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble, yay!!!!


How are you Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How are you Adam


I'm a bit more cheerful this evening than I have been the last couple of days.
Not bad.
Yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Just took out the probe and the temps are different. I don't know which one to trust. They're not too much different though.
> View attachment 150606




do you have an information sheet with it? ours says it has a small degree of inaccuracies about 5% for humidity I think and can't remember temp. 

it's not perfect but as long as the 2 are similar, i go with a medium as a fail safe


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you at half time, maybe!


Correct: Man United-Volwsburg ended 1-1 at half time.The GERMANS are giving Man United a lot of trouble, which was not expected.


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo, i get to eat tonight


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you at half time, maybe!


The second half time has just begun, so I'll talk to you later, bye for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct: Man United-Volwsburg ended 1-1 at half time.The GERMANS are giving Man United a lot of trouble, which was not expected.


Twas by me.
The English teams are not so good at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo, i get to eat tonight


Always a bonus.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas by me.
> The English teams are not so good at the moment.


I agree with you, but M. United is the strongest team in England whilst Volwsbug is not a *BAYERN*. M. United are now winning 2-1, and the match is to end in 16 minutes. Anything can happen, but M. United's second goal demoralized the GERMANS a lot.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always a bonus.




was good, I brought us home some burgers from mcdoalds (lunch again) then we had pakora


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a shame.
> Ruby also probably doesn't remember Bertha and considers her an intruder.
> Sad.


I feel the same about some of my family!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! 
How is everyone?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas by me.
> The English teams are not so good at the moment.


The match just ended 2-1 for M. United.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> might be holding on to him for a couple more weeks, looking like I'm getting left in charge for the next couple of weeks while our forman is on holiday... so it may have worked out ok, will need an extra body and better someone that has half a clue


Like some foods
He may Improve with a little thyme


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The family just rang begging me to forgive them and so on.
> But they'll do it again.


Then only forgive them if it is to your advantage in some way.
Nasty people!


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How is everyone?


Good evening Kirsty. Always glad to hear from you.

So-so; not good not bad. How are you? Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How is everyone?


Hi, Kirsty!!!!!!
Better, this evening.
Yourself ?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Then only forgive them if it is to your advantage in some way.
> Nasty people!


Hi Lyn, how are you? fine I hope.

You're right: very nasty people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> The match just ended 2-1 for M. United.


Good result, but i don't like Man U much.


----------



## spud's_mum

my little beauty. 

You can't see his tumor in this but close up it looks sore



Gnawing at his card


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Kirsty. Always glad to hear from you.
> 
> So-so; not good not bad. How are you? Hope you are well.


You too I'm the same.. Pretty tired but not awful lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good result, but i don't like Man U much.


I don't either and never did. The result is not as good as one may think: what of the return match in....GERMANY?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kirsty!!!!!!
> Better, this evening.
> Yourself ?


Did you treat yourself to a vodka and Diet Coke like I told you to?
I'm not bad thanks


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 150622
> my little beauty.
> 
> You can't see his tumor in this but close up it looks sore
> View attachment 150624
> 
> 
> Gnawing at his card
> View attachment 150625


Aww he has a tumor? Poor wee thing


----------



## spud's_mum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww he has a tumor? Poor wee thing


Yeah, I think so.
I need to get a vet appointment 
Really worried as I know how quickly they can grow/spread and also surgery is quite risky


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 150622
> my little beauty.
> 
> You can't see his tumor in this but close up it looks sore
> View attachment 150624
> 
> 
> Gnawing at his card
> View attachment 150625


Poor mite.
But he still looks very alert!!!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you ever been in a category two? That is no small storm.


You are very right. We had hurricane Isabel in 2003 and she was a cat 2. Better stock up on supplies.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> I need to get a vet appointment
> Really worried as I know how quickly they can grow/spread and also surgery is quite risky


Aww I hope the little guy is ok


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> I need to get a vet appointment
> Really worried as I know how quickly they can grow/spread and also surgery is quite risky


So sorry to have just read that. Poor little thing. 

And wishes for him to get well SOON. Please keep us updated.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor mite.
> But he still looks very alert!!!


Yeah, he doesn't seem in any discomfort apart from he's nibbling at it a bit. He even let me clean it with a cotton bud. I don't want it getting infected


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> I need to get a vet appointment
> Really worried as I know how quickly they can grow/spread and also surgery is quite risky


So sorry to have just read that. Poor little thing. 

And wishes for him to get well SOON. Please keep us updated.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry to have just read that. Poor little thing.
> 
> And wishes for him to get well SOON. Please keep us updated.


Thank you. 
I will try to keep updated as much as possible.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, how are you? fine I hope.
> 
> You're right: very nasty people.


Hi Gillian good thanks.
Glad to see you and Adam have patched things up,
Hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Did you treat yourself to a vodka and Diet Coke like I told you to?
> I'm not bad thanks


Just the vodka, neat.
But i'm having a day off it today.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you.
> I will try to keep updated as much as possible.


Good luck.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 150622
> my little beauty.
> 
> You can't see his tumor in this but close up it looks sore
> View attachment 150624
> 
> 
> Gnawing at his card
> View attachment 150625


Aw - poor Cheddar


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian good thanks.
> Glad to see you and Adam have patched things up,
> Hope you and Oli are well.


Yes we definitely have. Don't forget he's The BIG BOSS here.

We're so-so, not good, not bad, thanks your message.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
It's taken me a while to catch up with you all
Glad you are all OK and had a busy day!
My canoeing was great.
It was a beautiful sunny day, no one fell in and the kids loved it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian good thanks.
> Glad to see you and Adam have patched things up,
> Hope you and Oli are well.


Evening, Lyn.
Yeah, all forgiven.
Luckily, Gillian broke down, cried and admitted it was all her doing, so being the magnanimous person that I am, i forgave her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> It's taken me a while to catch up with you all
> Glad you are all OK and had a busy day!
> My canoeing was great.
> It was a beautiful sunny day, no one fell in and the kids loved it!


I still get disappointed when you say no one fell in.
Still, i'm glad everyone was happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Yeah, all forgiven.
> Luckily, Gillian broke down, cried and admitted it was all her doing, so being the magnanimous person that I am, i forgave her.


There's two sides to every story
and somewhere in the middle is the truth!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Trampolining after school tomorrow!
Hoping to neaten up my fulls into the pit and also neaten my flicks. Tumbling on trampolines is hard as you have to rotate so fast or you go too high. Last time got dizzy from so many twists/flips haha


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Trampolining after school tomorrow!
> Hoping to neaten up my fulls into the pit and also neaten my flicks. Tumbling on trampolines is hard as you have to rotate so fast or you go too high. Last time got dizzy from so many twists/flips haha


Sorry about the dizziness but glad you bounced back from that little set back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's two sides to every story
> and somewhere in the middle is the truth!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Sorry about the dizziness but glad you bounced back from that little set back


I see all these people doing these long routines just full of somersaults and twists. I get dizzy after just 2! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Trampolining after school tomorrow!
> Hoping to neaten up my fulls into the pit and also neaten my flicks. Tumbling on trampolines is hard as you have to rotate so fast or you go too high. Last time got dizzy from so many twists/flips haha


Just make sure your friend catches you this time!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

I wonder where Joesmum is these days?
I don't think we've heard from her since she had her new boiler - have we?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Exactly! I seriously doubt the middle has an iota of truth in it here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wonder where Joesmum is these days?
> I don't think we've heard from her since she had her new boiler - have we?


Not since August 11th anywhere on the forum.
But she's had gaps before. 
Hope she's okay, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Exactly! I seriously doubt the middle has an iota of truth in it here!


The bit about Tidgy being innocent was true at the very least!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not since August 11th anywhere on the forum.
> But she's had gaps before.
> Hope she's okay, though.



Pretty sure she's logged in since then , just hasn't posted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Pretty sure she's logged in since then , just hasn't posted.


Hmmmmm...
Interestingly, she's made exactly 4,000 posts and got exactly 800 likes.
Nice round figures.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Yeah, all forgiven.
> Luckily, Gillian broke down, cried and admitted it was all her doing, so being the magnanimous person that I am, i forgave her.


Oh, thanks so much for having forgiven me Adam. That was so kind hearted of you.


----------



## Lyn W

I went to collect dandelions at my two best places this evening only to find they'd been massacred by some someone from the council with a big mower!!
The one place along side the river was brilliant with hundreds of good quality dandies
Going to have to find another source pretty quickly now.


----------



## Lyn W

She must be OK then
Maybe just very busy since school started back.


----------



## Gillian M

Am exhausted, time to go to bed. 

Good night and sweet dreams everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, thanks so much for having forgiven me Adam. That was so kind hearted of you.


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I went to collect dandelions at my two best places this evening only to find they'd been massacred by some someone from the council with a big mower!!
> The one place along side the river was brilliant with hundreds of good quality dandies
> Going to have to find another source pretty quickly now.


Still all dead here.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Am exhausted, time to go to bed.
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at Cold Dark Room.


Goodnight Gillian sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am exhausted, time to go to bed.
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at Cold Dark Room.


Night night, Gillian, hope you get a nice 8 hours. 
Take care and love and kisses to Oli.


----------



## johnandjade

watching amistand... good film but harsh and hard to watch had to believe the way the world can be


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> watching amistand... good film but harsh and hard to watch had to believe the way the world can be


Hi John,
Don't know the film but you're right about the world.
It's hard to believe humans can be so barbaric towards other humans.
But then to balance it out there are some pretty amazing humans out there too!


----------



## Lyn W

The moon is huge tonight and a beautiful orange colour!


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to leave you again now to have an early night,
Its been a good, but tiring, 'ally, ally oh' day
and I need my bed!
So I will see you all tomorrow.
Happy 1st Oct to you all!
Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The moon is huge tonight and a beautiful orange colour!


Yes, here, too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to leave you again now to have an early night,
> Its been a good, but tiring, 'ally, ally oh' day
> and I need my bed!
> So I will see you all tomorrow.
> Happy 1st Oct to you all!
> Night Night!


Night, Lyn!!
See you in October!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Lyn!!
> See you in October!!!


Yup see you next month!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup see you next month!


Yup see you next year!!!!
No, that's not right.


----------



## meech008

Evening all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening all!


Good evening, Michelle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and that last post and all future posts for the next month count for October.
It is time to tot up the points and see who's the winner for September in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> The moon is huge tonight and a beautiful orange colour!


Oh boy! We had that last night. Very red.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Evening all!


Hey


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

http://www.livescience.com/52333-mars-alien-life-perception-changed.html
http://www.livescience.com/52322-water-flows-on-mars-discovery.html


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still all dead here.


What happened to yours?


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hey


How are you?!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> How are you?!


Great, thank you!
Did you work today?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great, thank you!
> Did you work today?


I did! Boring day. How's school going?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> I did! Boring day. How's school going?


Pretty great, actually. Hands down, my favorite professor is Math. The lessons are a riot  Which is a little funny, because I never did well in Math. 
I'm trying to decide between taking Spanish or German. I'd love to learn both, but I'm not sure my brain has the potential to learn two new languages at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> http://www.livescience.com/52333-mars-alien-life-perception-changed.html
> http://www.livescience.com/52322-water-flows-on-mars-discovery.html


Yes, all very, very interesting....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, all very, very interesting....


Probably heard about that already, didn't you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What happened to yours?


6 months with only 2 short rainstorms and hot sun every day happened.
Even the grass is burnt to a crisp.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 6 months with only 2 short rainstorms and hot sun every day happened.
> Even the grass is burnt to a crisp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 150644


And so's my wife!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Pretty great, actually. Hands down, my favorite professor is Math. The lessons are a riot  Which is a little funny, because I never did well in Math.
> I'm trying to decide between taking Spanish or German. I'd love to learn both, but I'm not sure my brain has the potential to learn two new languages at the same time.


I guess Spanish is more useful in the USA , but German more specialist and different ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Probably heard about that already, didn't you?


Yep, and suspected something of the sort for years.
See also "Doctor Who - The Waters of Mars".


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess Spanish is more useful in the USA , but German more specialist and different ?


Well, me and my siblings are 1/2 English, 1/4 German and 1/4 Irish because my mom is 1/2 German 1/2 Irish. She spent a few years in Mexico in her twenties but also knows a bit of German because of my grandfather. So both are very interesting to me


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and suspected something of the sort for years.
> See also "Doctor Who - The Waters of Mars".


I suspect I'll have to get on with Doctor Who soon. I'm just putting it off because there's so... much... to watch...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I suspect I'll have to get on with Doctor Who soon. I'm just putting it off because there's so... much... to watch...


Best to start from 2005 than 1963.
You can watch the older stuff later.
And then of course there are hundreds of original audio dramas, hundreds of books, more than 50 years of comic strips, films, comedies, documentaries......
The Whoniverse is a very big place.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best to start from 2005 than 1963.
> You can watch the older stuff later.
> And then of course there are hundreds of original audio dramas, hundreds of books, more than 50 years of comic strips, films, comedies, documentaries......
> The Whoniverse is a very big place.


It's scary in there


----------



## jaizei

Or you can do what I did and watch 2005 and stop. I don't remember if the changeover put me off or if I just got busy and stopped watching.


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Well, me and my siblings are 1/2 English, 1/4 German and 1/4 Irish because my mom is 1/2 German 1/2 Irish. She spent a few years in Mexico in her twenties but also knows a bit of German because of my grandfather. So both are very interesting to me



More importantly, how neanderthal are you?


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Pretty great, actually. Hands down, my favorite professor is Math. The lessons are a riot  Which is a little funny, because I never did well in Math.
> I'm trying to decide between taking Spanish or German. I'd love to learn both, but I'm not sure my brain has the potential to learn two new languages at the same time.


I took German in high school. I LOVED it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> It's scary in there


It is much scarier than The Cold Dark Room, and much bigger and older. 
But still a good place to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Or you can do what I did and watch 2005 and stop. I don't remember if the changeover put me off or if I just got busy and stopped watching.


Oh , well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> More importantly, how neanderthal are you?


I think i'm close to the 4% mark.
Hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I took German in high school. I LOVED it


It's quite a harsh language in some regards, but rather fun, i'd agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It was a quieter month in The Cold Dark Room.in September.
The reasons? 
Well the month was one day shorter, but mostly schools have gone back and holidays are over so everyone's busy with their lives.
Also, i haven't posted enough questions, so the bonus points have been limited. 
And one or two of The Cold Dark Roomers are Missing in Action. 
Having said all that, it's still been pretty busy at times and has been a nice a place as ever to come and relax, chat, talk nonsense and also exchange serious thoughts on some important issues and problems and provide support and encouragement to each other.
And I'm doing a top 30, this month, for the first time, just because I feel like it. 
A big, big thank you to everybody who's popped in and made this such a fun place to hang out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Those that didn't make the top 30 include Tortoise Forum itself, for wishing me a Happy Birthday ( i know it's automatic, but still).
Wifey, for laughing along with it and putting up with me being on here so much, though she had points deducted for bad behaviour during musical armadillos.
Puffy, for popping in to have a looksie, once again. Still miss you @puffinboots 
Also missing @johnsonnboswell who is very busy at the moment but made a brief visit right at the start of the month. Come back to us soon!!!!!
@Yvonne G for a single, but welcome post.
Also with a single visit @90Matt ......have you gone off time travelling again ? Welcome here when you get back.
And last, but not least @mike taylor Still waiting on some air freshener Mike. Someone else brought some, but it's nearly gone.
Thanks all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh and all the above add a half point to any previous ones to take on to the end of the year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No points for me while my phone was drained and laying in a ditch? SIGH…seems I've been awarded 1/2 point for general principles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No points for me while my phone was drained and laying in a ditch? SIGH…


That month, July, you won, 'cos I said so.
Lyn also donated her points to you.
Last month you came back - hurray!!!!!
And finished 14th. 
This month you are in the top 30, but i'm not saying where, yet. 
And you've just started on your October scoring.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No points for me while my phone was drained and laying in a ditch? SIGH…seems I've been awarded 1/2 point for general principles.


Correction…no I don't


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 30th place for September, gaining a point to take through to the end of the year is .....Marcos.
@kingtortugatron you finshed your last visit to Tortoise Forum by posting 'Tortoise' on 3 different posts in The Cold Dark Room.
Hope you can come back and post again some time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But i am now very tired, it is gone four in the morning here.
i wish everyone a pleasant night and a good sleep and hope to see you all gain in the new month that is upon us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Cold Dark Roomers.
Good night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a happy October to you and all your tortoises, turtles, friends and family.
Night night.


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! im cold and tired today boo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I'm not totally awake and almost ran over three hoodlums standing in the street wearing dark clothing on the way to work.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! im cold and tired today boo


Morning John! Sorry about your rough day yesterday, you made a tough but fair choice. Proud of you


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm not totally awake and almost ran over three hoodlums standing in the street wearing dark clothing on the way to work.


Darn kids.....


----------



## meech008

Morning all! We've been placed in a state of emergency here for the storms we are about the receive tonight and tomorrow....and the hurricane isn't supposed to be here until Sunday! Crazy crazy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have you been in a hurricane before?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning all! We've been placed in a state of emergency here for the storms we are about the receive tonight and tomorrow....and the hurricane isn't supposed to be here until Sunday! Crazy crazy




take care and be safe!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you been in a hurricane before?


I have but I was young, the last big hurricane was in 2003 and I was only 12 or 13. I've not been through a serious one as an adult. They're worried because we have a huge storm coming BEFORE Joaquin makes his appearance. We're expecting 4-6 inches before Sunday which is going to make the soil really wet and saturated. Our area floods like a mother so we need to make an evacuation plan. There is only a 10% chance that Joaquin will make a right turn back to sea and we're looking at a cat 2 or possibly cat 3 storm. I know I said I liked storms but now I'm nervous. Thank god for the dodge ram.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I have but I was young, the last big hurricane was in 2003 and I was only 12 or 13. I've not been through a serious one as an adult. They're worried because we have a huge storm coming BEFORE Joaquin makes his appearance. We're expecting 4-6 inches before Sunday which is going to make the soil really wet and saturated. Our area floods like a mother so we need to make an evacuation plan. There is only a 10% chance that Joaquin will make a right turn back to sea and we're looking at a cat 2 or possibly cat 3 storm. I know I said I liked storms but now I'm nervous. Thank god for the dodge ram.


The last hurricane we had was a weak cat 2 but it still did $10,000 in damage to my roof and property and left us without power for eleven days, running on generators.
A cat 3 storm will actually rip an entire roof off of a cement house and flip your truck on its roof and toss it down the street.
My tip...Fill your vehicle with gasoline and fill up your gas cans. Gas will be impossible to find and without electricity, it wont pump anyway.
Buy lots of canned food and flashlights/batteries.
Take it seriously. (From someone in hurricane alley.)
Good luck!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You said that you like storms.
A hurricane can be not much more than a strong thunderstorm or something very scary and dangerous. (Like being inside a strong tornado for HOURS)
I just want you to be prepared .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope you're all well.

WHY that 'AHEM?' I only said that is was nice of you to have forgiven me. What's wrong with that?

Regards to Wifey and kisses from *OLI *(who's sunbathing), to Tidgy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Miss Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Miss Gillian.


Good afternoon, _Sir_.  How are you back there? And how's Bertha these days?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bertha is doing super fine. She is really getting around good now.
Me? I'm good enough. Thanks.
How are things with you?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bertha is doing super fine. She is really getting around good now.
> Me? I'm good enough. Thanks.
> How are things with you?


Delighted to her that Bertha is doing VERY WELL. And of course that you are fine too.

Am fine thanks. So long as it's hot/warm, I'm fine and so is my beloved OLI. (OLI my tort, not OLI the LEGEND!) Once temp begins to drop.....GOD only knows what happens to my mood, my temper, even my appetite, and the rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm not totally awake and almost ran over three hoodlums standing in the street wearing dark clothing on the way to work.


Better luck next time................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have but I was young, the last big hurricane was in 2003 and I was only 12 or 13. I've not been through a serious one as an adult. They're worried because we have a huge storm coming BEFORE Joaquin makes his appearance. We're expecting 4-6 inches before Sunday which is going to make the soil really wet and saturated. Our area floods like a mother so we need to make an evacuation plan. There is only a 10% chance that Joaquin will make a right turn back to sea and we're looking at a cat 2 or possibly cat 3 storm. I know I said I liked storms but now I'm nervous. Thank god for the dodge ram.


Will be hoping the nasty storm passes you by.
Will be hoping the nasty storm passes _everyone _by.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How's it going, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope you're all well.
> 
> WHY that 'AHEM?' I only said that is was nice of you to have forgiven me. What's wrong with that?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses from *OLI *(who's sunbathing), to Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian.
Happy October!!
i was just doing the little bot who's been caught out bit. 
New month, we'll start at peace and be friends again!!!!
Wiey says 'Hello' and Tidgy sends kisses to Oli in between mouthfuls of chicory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Delighted to her that Bertha is doing VERY WELL. And of course that you are fine too.
> 
> Am fine thanks. So long as it's hot/warm, I'm fine and so is my beloved OLI. (OLI my tort, not OLI the LEGEND!) Once temp begins to drop.....GOD only knows what happens to my mood, my temper, even my appetite, and the rest.


Maybe OLI the LEGEND likes hot/warm weather, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Happy October!!
> i was just doing the little bot who's been caught out bit.
> New month, we'll start at peace and be friends again!!!!
> Wiey says 'Hello' and Tidgy sends kisses to Oli in between mouthfuls of chicory.


Thanks Adam. Happy OCtober to you, Wifey and last but not least...Tidgy.

Are we to wait till November for 'peace?' You said 'next month....' In that case you are going to have to expect *WAR *any minute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's it going, Adam?


Very good today, Ed, thank you.
My good spirits have returned, thankfully.
And happy October to you, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe OLI the LEGEND like hot/warm weather, too.


You never know, he might; especially when considering the fact that he comes from and lives in very cold and wet, climate. These people, I noticed *LOVE *the *SUN*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. Happy OCtober to you, Wifey and last but not least...Tidgy.
> 
> Are we to wait till November for 'peace?' You said 'next month....' In that case you are going to have to expect *WAR *any minute.


I said 'new' month, Gillian.
Peace, please.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good today, Ed, thank you.
> My good spirits have returned, thankfully.
> And happy October to you, hope you are well.


Glad to hear you're now well, Big Boss.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy. It's SO EASY to stay on Gillians good side. What's the problem?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good today, Ed, thank you.
> My good spirits have returned, thankfully.
> And happy October to you, hope you are well.


My spirits are back up too. thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I said 'new' month, Gillian.
> Peace, please.


Apologies Boss, that was my mistake. Please forgive me ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy. It's SO EASY to stay on Gillians good side. What's the problem?


We were behaving a little badly and calling each other's torts 'weirdos', 
All friends again now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My spirits are back up too. thanks.


Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've never encountered a single tortoise that wasn't at least a little strange.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Apologies Boss, that was my mistake. Please forgive me ONCE AGAIN.


Of course, Gillian.
Just an accident.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never encountered a single tortoise that wasn't at least a little strange.


Fair point.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> You said that you like storms.
> A hurricane can be not much more than a strong thunderstorm or something very scary and dangerous. (Like being inside a strong tornado for HOURS)
> I just want you to be prepared .


I definitely appreciate it. I do like storms but I like to be safe and enjoy them. Not have to worry about will we have a place to sleep after...I'll definitely take your advice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 29th place for September and gaining 2 points to take over to the end of the year is the beautiful and lovely Carl Sagan's owner.
@Mantissa3
Hope you can join us with another question or two soon. 
And thanks for joining in!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I definitely appreciate it. I do like storms but I like to be safe and enjoy them. Not have to worry about will we have a place to sleep after...I'll definitely take your advice!


At this time it looks like it's going to turn and avoid the continental U.S.
Lets hope.
Still, I bought my gas last month. I do every season.
Two generators are serviced and ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I definitely appreciate it. I do like storms but I like to be safe and enjoy them. Not have to worry about will we have a place to sleep after...I'll definitely take your advice!


Take care, Meech.
Enjoy, but stay safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Spanish Paralympic intellectually disabled basketball team in the year 2000, won the gold medal, but it later turned out that 10 of the 12 athletes were not disabled at all. 
They had to return their medals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What bulges up and down by about 30 cm a day?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What bulges up and down by about 30 cm a day?


I'm so sorry to hear that, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Adam.


No, it's not my enormous brain!!


----------



## jaizei

Earth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Earth


Well, the surface of the Earth, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We have already established that in the year 2003 the Earth officially had 2 moons.
In 2004, that figure had changed.
How many moons did the Earth officially have, according to astronomers, in 2004 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 28th place for September and gaining 3 points to carry to the end of the year is................ Chrissy. 
@Prairie Mom 
Glad that you found us, and hope you can pop in again sometimes to say hello.
You are very welcome in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello I've actually been meaning to sit down and JUST READ to get caught up. You're also going to have to explain this point system...I'm a big s-l-o-w. I'm a fan of Cold Dark rooms I'll be baaaaaack!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello I've actually been meaning to sit down and JUST READ to get caught up. You're also going to have to explain this point system...I'm a big s-l-o-w. I'm a fan of Cold Dark rooms I'll be baaaaaack!!!!!


You'll lose a point if you truly understand.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'll lose a point if you truly understand.


Ba ha ha ha!!! That's awesome


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here's something I'll contribute, before running kids to school...






My hubby is our history buff and he has always been interested in the Civil war. He's read libraries of books on
the subject! This year was the 150th anniversary of the Civil War and there have been reenactments all over the country. Ben has always really wanted to go to a re-enactment. Well, the kids and I kept it a surprise as long as we could, but my Western town had a Civil War reenactment for the first time. Apparently, right after the Civil War, some Civil War soldiers were sent to out West because of some skirmishes with the Native Americans. The reenactment was of Caspar Collins the leader of the Calvary that lost the battle vs about 1.000 Native Americans who banned together from multiple tribes..
They were massacred by over a thousand Indians.

The reenactment was pretty home-grown.  The funny thing is that they even
had to do it !twice!, because during the first battle, the "Indians" were too excited and jumped out to kill the Calvary too early Despite it being "home-grown" it still got a claim to fame as being the largest re-enactment West of the Mississippi. It was entertaining to see some Indians chasing after Civil war soldiers on horses. I think the horses running around and the cannon fire were the best parts

Okay...now I'm off to settle my own skirmishes and get kids where they need to be


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello I've actually been meaning to sit down and JUST READ to get caught up. You're also going to have to explain this point system...I'm a big s-l-o-w. I'm a fan of Cold Dark rooms I'll be baaaaaack!!!!!


All posts get points depending on how amusing, interesting or silly they are.
Bonus points are awarded for mentions of things i like, such as cheese.
There are questions which score points for funny answers more than for correct ones. 
Minus points sometimes occur, for mentioning processed or aerosol cheese for example or answering a question with an obvious, but actually incorrect answer.Or if your name is jaizei/Cameron or similar. 
No one knows exactly how it works.....
........including me...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I like that story. (civil war)But the Yankees always win.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ba ha ha ha!!! That's awesome


And true.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All posts get points depending on how amusing, interesting or silly they are.
> Bonus points are awarded for mentions of things i like, such as cheese.
> There are questions which score points for funny answers more than for correct ones.
> Minus points sometimes occur, for mentioning processed or aerosol cheese for example or answering a question with an obvious, but actually incorrect answer.Or if your name is jaizei/Cameron or similar.
> No one knows exactly how it works.....
> ........including me...


And there are the games and contests.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Here's something I'll contribute, before running kids to school...
> View attachment 150710
> 
> 
> View attachment 150711
> 
> 
> My hubby is our history buff and he has always been interested in the Civil war. He's read libraries of books on
> the subject! This year was the 150th anniversary of the Civil War and there have been reenactments all over the country. Ben has always really wanted to go to a re-enactment. Well, the kids and I kept it a surprise as long as we could, but my Western town had a Civil War reenactment for the first time. Apparently, right after the Civil War, some Civil War soldiers were sent to out West because of some skirmishes with the Native Americans. The reenactment was of Caspar Collins the leader of the Calvary that lost the battle vs about 1.000 Native Americans who banned together from multiple tribes..
> They were massacred by over a thousand Indians.
> 
> The reenactment was pretty home-grown.  The funny thing is that they even
> had to do it !twice!, because during the first battle, the "Indians" were too excited and jumped out to kill the Calvary too early Despite it being "home-grown" it still got a claim to fame as being the largest re-enactment West of the Mississippi. It was entertaining to see some Indians chasing after Civil war soldiers on horses. I think the horses running around and the cannon fire were the best parts
> 
> Okay...now I'm off to settle my own skirmishes and get kids where they need to be


Thanks for that, i'll look it up.
Very interesting.
Points!!!
Good luck in your own skirmish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And there are the games and contests.......


Oh, yes.
Darts, soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like that story. (civil war)But the Yankees always win.


Well, I do love the uniforms.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wonder what time tomorrow the (calendar) photos will be posted? I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 27th place for September, earning 4 points to add to previous scores and take forward to the end of the year is..........Jean!!!!! 
@4jean Hope you are well, and looking forward to sharing another glass of Merlot with you sometime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder what time tomorrow the (calendar) photos will be posted? I'm looking forward to seeing them.


It's supposed to be today until the fifth so we can check our piccies are showing okay...
i, too, am most eager to see all the photos.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Let me look again. I don't see the link.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Let me look again. I don't see the link.


Me, neither.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> More importantly, how neanderthal are you?


At least 99.3%.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> At least 99.3%.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> At least 99.3%.


We owe them so much of our personalities.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have already established that in the year 2003 the Earth officially had 2 moons.
> In 2004, that figure had changed.
> How many moons did the Earth officially have, according to astronomers, in 2004 ?


One, I would guess. Unless we're counting silly things like asteroids.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Satellite moons.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> We owe them so much of our personalities.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> We owe them so much of our personalities.


Hello! Finally here at the same time


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's supposed to be today until the fifth so we can check our piccies are showing okay...
> i, too, am most eager to see all the photos.



That's totally cheating. You're only supposed to look at your picture when the confirmation thread is posted.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! Finally here at the same time


Yes and I missed you.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> That's totally cheating. You're only supposed to look at your picture when the confirmation thread is posted.





Kidding... I just like seeing everyone's tortsies and turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> One, I would guess. Unless we're counting silly things like asteroids.


In 2003 Cruithne, with its horseshoe orbit was recognized as a moon.
in 2004 three more moons were introduced, 2000PH5, 2000WN10 and 2002AA29 were all acknowledged as moons. 
They have all since been declassified as moons and are now quasi-satellites, because their orbits are not dependent on the Earth, or affected by it and vice versa.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes and I missed you.


Anything new happening?
It's good to hear Bertha's doing better


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 2003 Cruithne, with its horseshoe orbit was recognized as a moon.
> in 2004 three more moons were introduced, 2000PH5, 2000WN10 and 2002AA29 were all acknowledged as moons.
> They have all since been declassified as moons and are now quasi-satellites, because their orbits are not dependent on the Earth, or affected by it and vice versa.


So... one moon?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 150720


Quite right.
The Neanderthal didn't, or very much in the way of art except for a little bit of jewellery, it was possibly partly our greater imaginations that favoured us over them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Anything new happening?
> It's good to hear Bertha's doing better


Nothing new. That's a good thing and Bertha is just a regular old tortoise now!
Thanks. 
How are the water turtle and lizard projects?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's totally cheating. You're only supposed to look at your picture when the confirmation thread is posted.


????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> So... one moon?


At the moment.......yes!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All posts get points depending on how amusing, interesting or silly they are.
> Bonus points are awarded for mentions of things i like, such as cheese.
> There are questions which score points for funny answers more than for correct ones.
> Minus points sometimes occur, for mentioning processed or aerosol cheese for example or answering a question with an obvious, but actually incorrect answer.Or if your name is jaizei/Cameron or similar.
> No one knows exactly how it works.....
> ........including me...


Excellent explanation. Although, I am suddenly imagining you as "Wallace" from "Wallace and Gromit."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Excellent explanation. Although, I am suddenly imagining you as "Wallace" from "Wallace and Gromit."


Yup, i think we're related.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 26th place for September, getting 5 points to add to the previous month and take on to the end of the year, is........Dawn.!!!!!!
@DawnH 
Great first day in September, but sadly nothing since
Hoping very much you join us in this nice shiny new month.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 26th place for September, getting 5 points to add to the previous month and take on to the end of the year, is........Dawn.!!!!!!
> @DawnH
> Great first day in September, but sadly nothing since
> Hoping very much you join us in this nice shiny new month.


Dawn has her hands full.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dawn has her hands full.


Hmmmm???
Tuleo could post, surely!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How many points do you need to win a game of table tennis ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing new. That's a good thing and Bertha is just a regular old tortoise now!
> Thanks.
> How are the water turtle and lizard projects?


Good to hear 
Pretty good. I haven't made much progress on the big turtle pond because the stock tank buys me time, but I've got a pretty nice layout going on. I'm planning with pond liner. 
The little turtles have actually stayed out a bit this summer to catch some real sun, just in tubs. I bought a bit of java fern to try in their tank, and it lasted about a day.  Next time I think I'll let it grow in a different tub of water to the bricks and THEN introduce it!
Not too much going on with the tortoises this year. Elmo got a small outdoor revamp, but that's it. 
Mr Maxamillion is settling great, hopefully will be taking him on his first walk today. 
Planning either a vivarium made out of old windows for him or 75g tank like the little turtles.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many points do you need to win a game of table tennis ?




more than the other person?


----------



## AnimalLady

Hello good people!
How are all of you doing?

Today, my 80 year old father was gifted a car. I am so bothered by this it is not even funny! In June, he got into a car accident and totaled his car, the accident was caused by him and he is still in denial about that.... We decided he will no longer be driving, he decided this with me. Now, he's tired of not having his freedom anymore and just doesn't care. I'm scared and worried and I don't know how to stop this or if I can even stop this. What would you all do?
*Sigh*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good to hear
> Pretty good. I haven't made much progress on the big turtle pond because the stock tank buys me time, but I've got a pretty nice layout going on. I'm planning with pond liner.
> The little turtles have actually stayed out a bit this summer to catch some real sun, just in tubs. I bought a bit of java fern to try in their tank, and it lasted about a day.  Next time I think I'll let it grow in a different tub of water to the bricks and THEN introduce it!
> Not too much going on with the tortoises this year. Elmo got a small outdoor revamp, but that's it.
> Mr Maxamillion is settling great, hopefully will be taking him on his first walk today.
> Planning either a vivarium made out of old windows for him or 75g tank like the little turtles.


All sounds terrific, except for the poor Java fern.


----------



## johnandjade

AnimalLady said:


> Hello good people!
> How are all of you doing?
> 
> Today, my 80 year old father was gifted a car. I am so bothered by this it is not even funny! In June, he got into a car accident and totaled his car, the accident was caused by him and he is still in denial about that.... We decided he will no longer be driving, he decided this with me. Now, he's tired of not having his freedom anymore and just doesn't care. I'm scared and worried and I don't know how to stop this or if I can even stop this. What would you all do?
> *Sigh*




tough one :/ perhaps an intervention of sorts? just to simply let him how its out of care and concern?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> more than the other person?


A good plan, yes, but how many in total.
Heavens


----------



## AnimalLady

johnandjade said:


> tough one :/ perhaps an intervention of sorts? just to simply let him how its out of care and concern?



Oh he knows its out of care and concern, and he doesn't care. He wants what he wants and it is what it is! AHHH!
He also thinks new tags don't cost a thing...
I'm having a hard time with him aging. Its painful to see my dad so fragile... I'm sorry guys, I'm all in my feelers today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good plan, yes, but how many in total.
> Heavens


tee hee hee . emm, 2 ?


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many points do you need to win a game of table tennis ?



I KNOW THIS!

11, but you gotta beat the other dude by 2 points to win, I think. yea. I'm sticking with this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Hello good people!
> How are all of you doing?
> 
> Today, my 80 year old father was gifted a car. I am so bothered by this it is not even funny! In June, he got into a car accident and totaled his car, the accident was caused by him and he is still in denial about that.... We decided he will no longer be driving, he decided this with me. Now, he's tired of not having his freedom anymore and just doesn't care. I'm scared and worried and I don't know how to stop this or if I can even stop this. What would you all do?
> *Sigh*


Hi, Maria.
Who on Earth gifted him a car ????
Can you possibly get them to renage on the offer ?


----------



## johnandjade

AnimalLady said:


> Oh he knows its out of care and concern, and he doesn't care. He wants what he wants and it is what it is! AHHH!
> He also thinks new tags don't cost a thing...
> I'm having a hard time with him aging. Its painful to see my dad so fragile... I'm sorry guys, I'm all in my feelers today.




it cant be easy  , perhaps a test re sit, the thought being if he heard from the authorities its not advised to drive maby it would help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Oh he knows its out of care and concern, and he doesn't care. He wants what he wants and it is what it is! AHHH!
> He also thinks new tags don't cost a thing...
> I'm having a hard time with him aging. Its painful to see my dad so fragile... I'm sorry guys, I'm all in my feelers today.


That's fine, it must be hard for you and you are most welcome to share in The CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tee hee hee . emm, 2 ?


Nope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Oh he knows its out of care and concern, and he doesn't care. He wants what he wants and it is what it is! AHHH!
> He also thinks new tags don't cost a thing...
> I'm having a hard time with him aging. Its painful to see my dad so fragile... I'm sorry guys, I'm all in my feelers today.


Those old folks don't usually get injured in the crashes that they cause.....Unfortunately, I ride motorcycles where he'll be driving. GULP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> I KNOW THIS!
> 
> 11, but you gotta beat the other dude by 2 points to win, I think. yea. I'm sticking with this.


Is correct for points!!!!
It used to be 21, but the rules were changed in July 2003 and the score needed reduced to 11 as well as the ball size being increased by 2mm.
Why were these changes made ?


----------



## johnandjade

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy!! been a tough week, late out of work and the mrs asking if i want to go hardware store for paint. 

I repeat, all work and no play makes jack a dull boy! 


..so im taking her in a bottle of wine instead


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those old folks don't usually get injured in the crashes that they cause.....Unfortunately, I ride motorcycles where he'll be driving. GULP!


Luckily, I live in a pedestrianized zone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all work and no play makes jack a dull boy!! been a tough week, late out of work and the mrs asking if i want to go hardware store for paint.
> 
> I repeat, all work and no play makes jack a dull boy!
> 
> 
> ..so im taking her in a bottle of wine instead


Make it two!!!!
At least!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make it two!!!!
> At least!




jade doesn't drink much, in fact she only usually has one glass and i have to finish the bottle! ... yeah I best get 2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade doesn't drink much, in fact she only usually has one glass and i have to finish the bottle! ... yeah I best get 2


Quite.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.


 
sore head tomorrow I think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Into the top 25 for September.
And in 25th place with 6 points to go forward to his end of year total is........Adam!!!!
@Tidgy's Dad 
Oh, that's me!
But I'm very happy as it's the first time I've made the top places countdown.
Hurrah for me!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sore head tomorrow I think!


I'm having a day off again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Into the top 25 for September.
> And in 25th place with 6 points to go forward to his end of year total is........Adam!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad
> Oh, that's me!
> But I'm very happy as it's the first time I've made the top places countdown.
> Hurrah for me!!!!


Congratulations.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks, i'm quite overcome with emotion.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm having a day off again.




i am finishing at 1230 tomorrow, however it's for a dental appointment


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, i'm quite overcome with emotion.


Treat yourself to a nice cheese spread.
Put it on MY account.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i am finishing at 1230 tomorrow, however it's for a dental appointment


Kind of  really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Treat yourself to a nice cheese spread.
> Put it on MY account.


Why thanks very much.
Shall do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 24th place for September, earning 7 points to take forward to the end of the year is ........Kirk.
@kirk After your accidental 'banning', you joined us here for a couple of days and have since vanished from the forum.
Hope you come back to us soon, and hope your new Russian tortoise is doing well.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm having a day off again.



It must be exhausting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It must be exhausting.


No, no, a day off the booze!!!! 
Done quite a bit of work today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks!
I'll be here all day again tomorrow, too. So I'll catch up in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks!
> I'll be here all day again tomorrow, too. So I'll catch up in the morning.


Have a good evening and night , Ed.
See you tomorrow and hopefully look at some tortoise piccies.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, a day off the booze!!!!
> Done quite a bit of work today.




we have 'sober October' here for charity, my friend was even in the local paper one year for doing it. 


... me, i have rocktober \m/\m/


----------



## spud's_mum

Had a great time trampolining.
Had a migraine before but managed to get on. Feeling pretty rough now though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have 'sober October' here for charity, my friend was even in the local paper one year for doing it.
> 
> 
> ... me, i have rocktober \m/\m/


Crikey, No!!!!
i'm not going teetotal for a month!!!!
Just a day or two, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Had a great time trampolining.
> Had a migraine before but managed to get on. Feeling pretty rough now though


Evening, Spud's Mum.
Glad you had fun!
Sorry about feeling ropey, though.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening UK time everyone!
Wales just beat Fiji 23 -13.
Hooray!!!
Some good points but a lot of unnecessary mistakes too.
Fiji is always a very physical team and played very well in second half.
Thankfully Welsh defence put up a good fight!
Wales still unbeaten but Australia up next, that will be a hard game too!!
Hope everyone is well, quite a busy day in here so lots to catch up on.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks!
> I'll be here all day again tomorrow, too. So I'll catch up in the morning.


Hi and bye again Ed,
Have a good evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening UK time everyone!
> Wales just beat Fiji 23 -13.
> Hooray!!!
> Some good points but a lot of unnecessary mistakes too.
> Fiji is always a very physical team and played very well in second half.
> Thankfully Welsh defence put up a good fight!
> Wales still unbeaten but Australia up next, that will be a hard game too!!
> Hope everyone is well, quite a busy day in here so lots to catch up on.


It's the result that counts and pretty good with half a team missing!! 
Australia will be tricky, but if they beat England on Saturday, Wales should be through to the last eight anyway!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My spirits are back up too. thanks.


So are mine - I restocked the optics behind the bar.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! I'm eating a bacon roll for dinner and I need to be honest... It's the best dinner I've had in months


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 150720


I think I went out with his brother!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello Lyn 
We keep missing each other lately! How are are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for points!!!!
> It used to be 21, but the rules were changed in July 2003 and the score needed reduced to 11 as well as the ball size being increased by 2mm.
> Why were these changes made ?


TV


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Lyn
> We keep missing each other lately! How are are you?


Hi Kirsty, yes I've only been popping in and out quite late at night since I've been back in work, but I'm fine thanks.
How are you? How is the house coming on?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Had a great time trampolining.
> Had a migraine before but managed to get on. Feeling pretty rough now though


Sorry you don't feel too good,
Maybe its stress - are you highly sprung?
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We were behaving a little badly and calling each other's torts 'weirdos',
> All friends again now.


Let's hope this 'friendship' lasts, Adam.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty, yes I've only been popping in and out quite late at night since I've been back in work, but I'm fine thanks.
> How are you? How is the house coming on?


I'm much the same with work at the moment  very busy! 
I'm ok - pretty tired as usual
I managed to finishe the living room but still working on the dining room. After we have finished the dining room we are taking the next month off  then we are going to work on the kitchen and the hall. 
Beastie seems ok now though which is good


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all! I'm eating a bacon roll for dinner and I need to be honest... It's the best dinner I've had in months


Mmmm that sounds good!
I quite fancy some bacon and tomatoes with crusty bread.
Maybe I'll have that tomorrow!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course, Gillian.
> Just an accident.


Oh, thanks sooooooooo much Big Boss. How sweet of you!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Mmmm that sounds good!
> I quite fancy some bacon and tomatoes with crusty bread.
> Maybe I'll have that tomorrow!


It was pretty amazing - highly recommend it


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm much the same with work at the moment  very busy!
> I'm ok - pretty tired as usual
> I managed to finishe the living room but still working on the dining room. After we have finished the dining room we are taking the next month off  then we are going to work on the kitchen and the hall.
> Beastie seems ok now though which is good


It all takes time but you'll get there in the end.
I have to do a lot of work on my house and keep putting it off.
It will have to be done soon though.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm much the same with work at the moment  very busy!
> I'm ok - pretty tired as usual
> I managed to finishe the living room but still working on the dining room. After we have finished the dining room we are taking the next month off  then we are going to work on the kitchen and the hall.
> Beastie seems ok now though which is good


Good evening Kirsty. Hope you are fine.

Take it easy with your home. And...eat well.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's hope this 'friendship' lasts, Adam.


Well said, Gillian!!
Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It all takes time but you'll get there in the end.
> I have to do a lot of work on my house and keep putting it off.
> It will have to be done soon though.


I can foresee myself continually putting off the hall and the kitchen - mainly because they are actually ok, just not my taste. The living room was awful though and had to be addressed straight away. Then because the dining room kind of linked in with the living room I had to do that too! 
You'll get there


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Kirsty. Hope you are fine.
> 
> Take it easy with your home. And...eat well.


Hi Gillian. How are you and Oli doing? Has he started eating his cuttlefish and mazuri?


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for points!!!!
> It used to be 21, but the rules were changed in July 2003 and the score needed reduced to 11 as well as the ball size being increased by 2mm.
> Why were these changes made ?



uHM... because I mean, who likes big balls? they get in the way of everything! ha!


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those old folks don't usually get injured in the crashes that they cause.....Unfortunately, I ride motorcycles where he'll be driving. GULP!


Yes, I know! I'm trying really hard to show him he just cant anymore. He's becoming agitated and straight up mean....


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I can foresee myself continually putting off the hall and the kitchen - mainly because they are actually ok, just not my taste. The living room was awful though and had to be addressed straight away. Then because the dining room kind of linked in with the living room I had to do that too!
> You'll get there


I think I'm just going to paint my kitchen cupboards and put some new work tops on. I don't want to spend a fortune on a room I barely use. I only have a kitchen 'cause it came with the house.


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Maria.
> Who on Earth gifted him a car ????
> Can you possibly get them to renage on the offer ?



A close friend to him, whom is just as old and still driving.... goodness help me.


----------



## AnimalLady

AnimalLady said:


> uHM... because I mean, who likes big balls? they get in the way of everything! ha!



oops, the balls were increased.. not decreased... now I just don't know!


----------



## Lyn W

AnimalLady said:


> Yes, I know! I'm trying really hard to show him he just cant anymore. He's becoming agitated and straight up mean....


Will he still be able to get insurance to drive?
The premiums will be very high.
Maybe try to persuade him using that argument
Failing that - remove his wheels!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I think I'm just going to paint my kitchen cupboards and put some new work tops on. I don't want to spend a fortune on a room I barely use. I only have a kitchen 'cause it came with the house.


Haha! I'm pretty much the same tbh. Although I do appreciate a nice kitchen 
I don't know how much a new bunker would cost but surely if it's only that you need it won't cost too much?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all! I'm eating a bacon roll for dinner and I need to be honest... It's the best dinner I've had in months


Only beaten by cheese and bacon.
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Evening, Kirsty


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! I'm pretty much the same tbh. Although I do appreciate a nice kitchen
> I don't know how much a new bunker would cost but surely if it's only that you need it won't cost too much?


Bunker?


----------



## AnimalLady

Lyn W said:


> Will he still be able to get insurance to drive?
> The premiums will be very high.
> Maybe try to persuade him using that argument
> Failing that - remove his wheels!



THIS, is a great idea, thank you oh so much!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only beaten by cheese and bacon.
> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Evening, Kirsty


Hello Adam. How are you this evening?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> TV


A correct, but not very detailed answer!!!
The small ball makes the game 14% slower and easier to watch on the TV.
The games are shorter as attention spans are going down. 
What was I saying ????


----------



## Lyn W

AnimalLady said:


> THIS, is a great idea, thank you oh so much!


The insurance or the wheels?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was I saying ????


When?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Bunker?


Lol Scottish for worktop. Sorry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's hope this 'friendship' lasts, Adam.


I hope so!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you don't feel too good,
> Maybe its stress - are you highly sprung?
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks.
I don't think it's stress. I wast stressing about anything. I've never had one before, it was random.

Feeling a bit better now. I'm lucky it didn't happen at school as I wouldn't be able to concentrate with it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm much the same with work at the moment  very busy!
> I'm ok - pretty tired as usual
> I managed to finishe the living room but still working on the dining room. After we have finished the dining room we are taking the next month off  then we are going to work on the kitchen and the hall.
> Beastie seems ok now though which is good


I'm particularly happy to hear that beastie has settled in!!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol Scottish for worktop. Sorry


Ahhh! Thanks for the translation 
A bunker to me is like an outside shed such as a coal bunker.
I think in US they are called counters.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm particularly happy to hear that beastie has settled in!!!


Me too! I still don't think he's 100% but is certainly beginning to bask eat and drink more!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> uHM... because I mean, who likes big balls? they get in the way of everything! ha!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A correct, but not very detailed answer!!!


I didn't know why - I just remembered reading/hearing it somewhere.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well said, Gillian!!
> Hope you have had a good day.



Hi Lyn. I'm ready for *PEACE *so long as Adam and of course Tidgy are. Otherwise........ (fill in the gap please).

It wasn't a bad day, thanks. OLI  and I went out for a walk,  for TWO HOURS. Am taking advantage of the sun: With October beginning today, temp has dropped; and we'll now be expecting COLD weather and RAIN without prior notice. (Desert climate, as I've previously told you).


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Ahhh! Thanks for the translation
> A bunker to me is like an outside shed such as a coal bunker.
> I think in US they are called counters.


It's very much an 'east' thing as well. So for example John who is in the west won't call it a bunker I don't think @johnandjade is that right? 
I only know if as a bunker really though. Worktop doesn't sound right to me lol. I don't even know why we call it that though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> A close friend to him, whom is just as old and still driving.... goodness help me.


Steal the wheels, or put sugar in the petrol tank!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will he still be able to get insurance to drive?
> The premiums will be very high.
> Maybe try to persuade him using that argument
> Failing that - remove his wheels!


Snap!!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Me too! I still don't think he's 100% but is certainly beginning to bask eat and drink more!


I'm sure he's OK.
Lola has started going into winter mode.
He is eating really well, but staying in his hide longer in the morning and going to bed earlier at night, but very active in between.
I think it may be the change of light as his temps are the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam. How are you this evening?


Back in fine fettle, thanks for asking.
Done a lot of stuff today.


----------



## AnimalLady

Lyn W said:


> The insurance or the wheels?



Both! The insurance is going to help me take the wheels!
Or, i'll do as Adam suggests and pour sugar down that baby.. tehehehehe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When?


When, what ?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I don't think it's stress. I wast stressing about anything. I've never had one before, it was random.
> 
> Feeling a bit better now. I'm lucky it didn't happen at school as I wouldn't be able to concentrate with it


Good evening and regret to have read that you were ill. Hope you are now better.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's very much an 'east' thing as well. So for example John who is in the west won't call it a bunker I don't think @johnandjade is that right?
> I only know if as a bunker really though. Worktop doesn't sound right to me lol. I don't even know why we call it that though


Funny word isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol Scottish for worktop. Sorry


New word to add to 'skelf', I learned from John!!!!
Interesting.
Points.


----------



## AnimalLady

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's very much an 'east' thing as well. So for example John who is in the west won't call it a bunker I don't think @johnandjade is that right?
> I only know if as a bunker really though. Worktop doesn't sound right to me lol. I don't even know why we call it that though



Isnt this just call the kitchen counter? I call it that, is this not right?!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When, what ?


How should I know?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm particularly happy to hear that beastie has settled in!!!


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I don't think it's stress. I wast stressing about anything. I've never had one before, it was random.
> 
> Feeling a bit better now. I'm lucky it didn't happen at school as I wouldn't be able to concentrate with it


I would have preferred it to happen at school, skive off and then be okay in my free evening!
You are responsible!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

@Lyn W ~ That is one gorgeous tort in your avi, what kind is that? Beautiful!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure he's OK.
> Lola has started going into winter mode.
> He is eating really well, but staying in his hide longer in the morning and going to bed earlier at night, but very active in between.
> I think it may be the change of light as his temps are the same.


Yeah! I'm dreading winter!
It's quite strange because it's been really cod at night and lovely during the day. Are you the same?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure he's OK.
> Lola has started going into winter mode.
> He is eating really well, but staying in his hide longer in the morning and going to bed earlier at night, but very active in between.
> I think it may be the change of light as his temps are the same.


That early? Or is it that cold back there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. I'm ready for *PEACE *so long as Adam and of course Tidgy are. Otherwise........ (fill in the gap please).
> 
> It wasn't a bad day, thanks. OLI  and I went out for a walk,  for TWO HOURS. Am taking advantage of the sun: With October beginning today, temp has dropped; and we'll now be expecting COLD weather and RAIN without prior notice. (Desert climate, as I've previously told you).


fill in the gap....
Cheese???


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Funny word isn't it?


What? Bunker or worktop?
Worktop sounds posh lol


----------



## Lyn W

AnimalLady said:


> Isnt this just call the kitchen counter? I call it that, is this not right?!


It depends which country you are in - I believe counter is the US name for kitchen work surfaces.
In the UK a counter is where you are served in a shop.


----------



## AnimalLady

What is your favorite, hands down go to cheese, Adam?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would have preferred it to happen at school, skive off and then be okay in my free evening!
> You are responsible!!!


I would do that but...
Once your in school, u can't get home. The school thinks that your never too ill to be in lessons. I don't think I've EVER been sent home. I've spent a lot of days in the medical room. Unless your physically sick infront of the nurse, you hae a very low chance of getting home  lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

AnimalLady said:


> Isnt this just call the kitchen counter? I call it that, is this not right?!


I think Americans call it counter. Scots call it bunker and the remainder of the U.K. Call it worktop. It's very confusing lol


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> What is your favorite, hands down go to cheese, Adam?



I won't let you bait me, I've been mostly good for a bit.


----------



## AnimalLady

Lyn W said:


> It depends which country you are in - I believe counter is the US name for kitchen work surfaces.
> In the UK a counter is where you are served in a shop.



Amazing how differently words are used! I'm going to start calling it a bunker! I like it!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> fill in the gap....
> Cheese???


No way. Let's wait for the.....TEACHER's answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When, what ?


Hmmmm???


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New word to add to 'skelf', I learned from John!!!!
> Interesting.
> Points.


What do you call a skelf? I don't know what else you would call it lol 
When a bit of wood gets lodged in your skin?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

AnimalLady said:


> @Lyn W ~ That is one gorgeous tort in your avi, what kind is that? Beautiful!


Thank you.
This is Lola my adopted male leopard.
He was found in a field with a missing rear foot and some pyramiding.
That photo was taken a few days after I brought him home.
He now rules my house!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Isnt this just call the kitchen counter? I call it that, is this not right?!


I call it the counter, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It depends which country you are in - I believe counter is the US name for kitchen work surfaces.
> In the UK a counter is where you are served in a shop.


Like 'Autumn' in English and 'Fall' in American.


----------



## jaizei

kirsty Johnston said:


> What do you call a skelf? I don't know what else you would call it lol
> When a bit of wood gets lodged in your skin?



Splinter


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New word to add to 'skelf', I learned from John!!!!
> Interesting.
> Points.


House coat is another one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How should I know?


Wibble.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah! I'm dreading winter!
> It's quite strange because it's been really cod at night and lovely during the day. Are you the same?


It's been beautiful here the last week or so.
I think we've been getting the sun we should have had in the summer.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> Splinter


Aww of course! I'm an idiot lol


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Like 'Autumn' in English and 'Fall' in American.



Just wait till we have our way with the other seasons.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It's been beautiful here the last week or so.
> I think we've been getting the sun we should have had in the summer.


Has Lola been outside? Yeah if has been lovely


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> fill in the gap....


We'll be grounded by Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> What is your favorite, hands down go to cheese, Adam?


It changes almost daily!!!!!!
At the moment, Red Leicester for hard cheeses and Camembert for soft. 
But a nice mature Cheddar is so versatile and always yummy!!!!!!!!!!
And i went to school in Cheddar. 
(the place, not the cheese).


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> What? Bunker or worktop?
> Worktop sounds posh lol


Bunker - for coal or kitchens.
My BiL used to have a kitchen business called 'Worktops'
I think counter is posher - or work surface.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I would do that but...
> Once your in school, u can't get home. The school thinks that your never too ill to be in lessons. I don't think I've EVER been sent home. I've spent a lot of days in the medical room. Unless your physically sick infront of the nurse, you hae a very low chance of getting home  lol


Better to be sick ON the nurse.
That'll do it.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Gillian. How are you and Oli doing? Has he started eating his cuttlefish and mazuri?


We're fine thanks. We went out for a two hour walk in the sun today, as Winter and cold weather are VERY near.  Oh yes, OLI  has started eating mazuri. However, he still prefers lettuce, tomatoes and cooked carrots, which he'd eaten for more that FOUR YEARS - poor thing.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Just wait till we have our way with the other seasons.


Am waiting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I won't let you bait me, I've been mostly good for a bit.


Sighs.
You can if you like.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No way. Let's wait for the.....TEACHER's answer.


i'm a teacher too, Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Has Lola been outside? Yeah if has been lovely


Yes he had a couple of hours last weekend.
His enclosure is in the shade by the time I get home in the week so the ground temp is too cold, but he has 2 windows in his indoor room and he finds the patches of sun to sprawl out in near his MVB.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you.
> This is Lola my adopted male leopard.
> He was found in a field with a missing rear foot and some pyramiding.
> That photo was taken a few days after I brought him home.
> He now rules my house!


And is gorgeous.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm a teacher too, Gillian!


Oh I know you are and you seem to be a good one too. But here I mean the 'original' teacher: Lyn.'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And is gorgeous.


Thank you I am a very proud Tort Mum!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yes he had a couple of hours last weekend.
> His enclosure is in the shade by the time I get home in the week so the ground temp is too cold, but he has 2 windows in his indoor room and he finds the patches of sun to sprawl out in near his MVB.


Aww lovely. He will love that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> House coat is another one


I think I know this one.
Dressing gown ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I know this one.
> Dressing gown ?


Correct!!! 4 points for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's been beautiful here the last week or so.
> I think we've been getting the sun we should have had in the summer.


Nice Indian summer.....
You had a decent spring as well didn't you ?
Could be worse.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> We're fine thanks. We went out for a two hour walk in the sun today, as Winter and cold weather are VERY near.  Oh yes, OLI  has started eating mazuri. However, he still prefers lettuce, tomatoes and cooked carrots, which he'd eaten for more that FOUR YEARS - poor thing.


Instead of cooking the carrots, how about shredding them with a grater.
They would be softer and I think they would have more vitamins and minerals.
I occasionally give Lola grated carrot - but only as a treat now and again.
Will Oli eat the carrot leaves?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I know this one.
> Dressing gown ?


And baffies for slippers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just wait till we have our way with the other seasons.


I like autumn, but fall's pretty poetic as well.
What would be your suggestion for winter ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We'll be grounded by Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I know this one.
> Dressing gown ?


When I was young house coats were also ladies overalls to be worn over clothes for housework.
An alternative to pinafores/aprons. Made of very light, maybe nylon material.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh I know you are and you seem to be a good one too. But here I mean the 'original' teacher: Lyn.'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice Indian summer.....
> You had a decent spring as well didn't you ?
> Could be worse.


Well it was dryish for about 2 weeks at Easter!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like autumn, but fall's pretty poetic as well.
> What would be your suggestion for winter ?


I always remember which way to change the clocks by thinking
Spring forward
Fall back.

........but I like the word Autumn better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Correct!!! 4 points for you


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maybe i can finish higher than 25th this month!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> When I was young house coats were also ladies overall to be worn over clothes for housework.
> An alternative to pinafores/aprons. Made of very light, maybe nylon material.


Aw cool. Didn't know that one! Are there any Welsh sayings/words that aren't used in the rest of the U.K.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Instead of cooking the carrots, how about shredding them with a grater.
> They would be softer and I think they would have more vitamins and minerals.
> I occasionally give Lola grated carrot - but only as a treat now and again.
> Will Oli eat the carrot leaves?


Tidgy won't eat carrot, only the tops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> And baffies for slippers


Another I didn't know.
Would have baffled me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When I was young house coats were also ladies overalls to be worn over clothes for housework.
> An alternative to pinafores/aprons. Made of very light, maybe nylon material.


Also interesting.
Might have heard this.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> maybe i can finish higher than 25th this month!!!


Where did I come last month? I can remember the awesome Lyn winning but looked back to find where I placed and couldn't find it  didn't sleep for days lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw cool. Didn't know that one! Are there any Welsh sayings/words that aren't used in the rest of the U.K.?


Cwtch is a very common Welsh word meaning hug.
Twp also common meaning stupid e.g he drove through a red light he must be twp
(the w sounding like oo in good)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also interesting.
> Might have heard this.


I bet your Welsh gran wore a house coat when she didn't wear a pinnie.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Cwtch is a very common Welsh word meaning hug.
> Twp also common meaning stupid e.g he drove through a red light he must be twp
> (the w sounding like oo in good)


is that the same in the Welsh language? So you would say cwtch to hug if you were speaking in Welsh as well? Or something different?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Where did I come last month? I can remember the awesome Lyn winning but looked back to find where I placed and couldn't find it  didn't sleep for days lol


I will be well down this month thanks to work,
I must try to find a way to post while teaching!
Maybe if I put my laptop under the desk!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I will be well down this month thanks to work,
> I must try to find a way to post while teaching!
> Maybe if I put my laptop under the desk!


Haha! Do it in your phone lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> is that the same in the Welsh language? So you would say cwtch to hug if you were speaking in Welsh as well? Or something different?


They are Welsh words but commonly used by English speaking Welsh folk too.
Cariad = my love


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Instead of cooking the carrots, how about shredding them with a grater.
> They would be softer and I think they would have more vitamins and minerals.
> I occasionally give Lola grated carrot - but only as a treat now and again.
> Will Oli eat the carrot leaves?


Thanks your advice Lyn. I've tried feeding OLI carrots 'your' way. It'd be quicker than cooking them. However, he *REFUSED *to eat them: he really is *PICKY* on food. I'm *NOT *going to say he's a W.......so as not to allow someone else to repeat it endlessly - hmmmm). Moreover, I have to even peel the carrots for His Royal Highness!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! Do it in your phone lol



They are banned from the classrooms now.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> They are Welsh words but commonly used by English speaking Welsh folk too.
> Cariad = my love


Ahh I see. Do most people in Wales speak Welsh or only some? I was under the impression schools in Wales teach in Welsh. I can't remember where I got that from lol


----------



## meech008

Hello all!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Hello all!


Hey 
How are you?


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hey
> How are you?


Just dandy! Sitting on the couch wrapped up in a blanket and smelling our crockpot chicken fajitas cooking. They've already canceled clinicals Monday in preparation for the storm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Where did I come last month? I can remember the awesome Lyn winning but looked back to find where I placed and couldn't find it  didn't sleep for days lol


For August you finished 8th and took 18 points to add to your previous points to go on to the end of the year. 
For September, your position is not yet released.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Just dandy! Sitting on the couch wrapped up in a blanket and smelling our crockpot chicken fajitas cooking. They've already canceled clinicals Monday in preparation for the storm.


Aw that sounds fab!!! Lucky you. I had a roll and bacon for my dinner and it was awesome!
What storm are you expecting?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For August you finished 8th and took 18 points to add to your previous points to go on to the end of the year.
> For September, your position is not yet released.


That's pretty good!! I will sleep well tonight 

Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet your Welsh gran wore a house coat when she didn't wear a pinnie.


i think she did, yeah. 
Bless her.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ahh I see. Do most people in Wales speak Welsh or only some? I was under the impression schools in Wales teach in Welsh. I can't remember where I got that from lol


Depends which part if Wales you are in.
West, Mid and North its prob first language
South East and East nearer the border with England is predominantly English.
and was practically wiped out by being banned in the 19th century.
Welsh is compulsory in all Welsh schools now so its making a big come back.
My Dad was a Welsh speaker but not my Mum so we were brought up with English.
I went to lessons to learn it but am not fluent.
I can understand more than I can speak though.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello all!


Hi Meech
How is your day?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Depends which part if Wales you are in.
> West, Mid and North its prob first language
> South East and East nearer the border with England is predominantly English.
> and was practically wiped out by being banned in the 19th century.
> Welsh is compulsory in all Welsh schools now so its making a big come back.
> My Dad was a Welsh speaker but not my Mum so we were brought up with English.
> I went to lessons to learn it but am not fluent.
> I can understand more than I can speak though.


Aw cool! So if you go to school in one part of Wales they will teach in Welsh and have English as a subject? Then the opposite way round if your from another part? 
It's a big part of the Welsh culture so I think it's great most people can still speak it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all!


Goodest of evenings to you, Michelle.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello all!


Hi Michelle, pleased to hear from you and hope you and Ben are fine.


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw that sounds fab!!! Lucky you. I had a roll and bacon for my dinner and it was awesome!
> What storm are you expecting?


That sounds delicious! We've got a hurricane heading our way, unsure how much is going to hit now but who knows? It changes every hour lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Just dandy! Sitting on the couch wrapped up in a blanket and smelling our crockpot chicken fajitas cooking. They've already canceled clinicals Monday in preparation for the storm.


So you get the day off!!!
Hurraahhh!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you get the day off!!!
> Hurraahhh!!!!


Yayyyyyyy!


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle, pleased to hear from you and hope you and Ben are fine.


We're well! Hope you are well too!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw cool! So if you go to school in one part of Wales they will teach in Welsh and have English as a subject? Then the opposite way round if your from another part?
> It's a big part of the Welsh culture so I think it's great most people can still speak it


We have many Welsh primary and comprehensive schools now in South Wales where the curriculum is taught through medium of Welsh. Even English speaking parents are making the effort to learn now to keep up with their kids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That sounds delicious! We've got a hurricane heading our way, unsure how much is going to hit now but who knows? It changes every hour lol.


Still hoping it misses and you only get one of the storms you like!!!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> We're well! Hope you are well too!


Glad to hear you are well, we are too, thanks.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech
> How is your day?


Hi Lyn! It's really good, how about you?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That sounds delicious! We've got a hurricane heading our way, unsure how much is going to hit now but who knows? It changes every hour lol.


Hope you manage to stock up as Ed suggested, then batten down the hatches and stay safe!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! It's really good, how about you?


Not too bad thanks Meech,
We are having incredible sunny (but chilly) weather at the moment and the sun always makes everything seem better.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks Meech,
> We are having incredible sunny (but chilly) weather at the moment and the sun always makes everything seem better.


What's the temp like these days? Seems to be VERY WARM.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hope you manage to stock up as Ed suggested, then batten down the hatches and stay safe!


I did! Went and bought all sorts of supplies


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> What's the temp like these days? Seems to be VERY WARM.


Mid day temps in the sun are about 17-20 at the moment - warmer than most of the summer!
But definitely chillier mornings and evenings


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I did! Went and bought all sorts of supplies


Hopefully you won't need them, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully you won't need them, but better safe than sorry.


Very true!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Mid day temps in the sun are about 17-20 at the moment - warmer than most of the summer!
> But definitely chillier mornings and evenings


Wow! That's nice and warm for this time of the year. Enjoy it.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That's nice and warm for this time of the year. Enjoy it.


I am - it's great - but I think it's all set to change again next week.
I don't mind the rain in the Autumn and winter when it's expected
- it's when we have it all summer as we did I get fed up with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, in equal 22nd place for September, each taking 8 and a half points forward to add to their end of year scores are.........Kathy and Rutibegga!!!!
@Momof4 nice to see a bit of you in September, please pop in again when you can, we lie your company!!!
@Rutibegga you, too, are very welcome. Hope Trogdor the Burninator is doing well and you will both visit us shortly.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I am - it's great - but I think it's all set to change again next week.
> I don't mind the rain in the Autumn and winter when it's expected
> - it's when we have it all summer as we did I get fed up with it.


Fed up with Summer?! Goodness, I can't get enough of it, even with temp reaching 35-40 deg C. Imagine *YOU *living in such a place. I cannot imagine it for a second. I'm beginning to get 'nervous' just to think that Winter is near.....oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fed up with Summer?! Goodness, I can't get enough of it, even with temp reaching 35-40 deg C. Imagine *YOU *living in such a place. I cannot imagine it for a second. I'm beginning to get 'nervous' just to think that Winter is near.....oh dear, oh dear.


Still a way off for us yet, hopefully, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still a way off for us yet, hopefully, Gillian.


Lucky you Adam. Here temp dropped from 32 to 26 deg C all at once and now rain is expected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The wallaby is a wannabee kangaroo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you Adam. Here temp dropped from 32 to 26 deg C all at once and now rain is expected.


Still pretty good temps though. 27° here as we speak.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still pretty good temps though. 27° here as we speak.


It's not that warm here at night. About 18 deg C now here in Amman. It isn't cold, but rather chilly. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've eaten kangaroo.
It tastes remarkably similar to wallaby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It's not that warm here at night. About 18 deg C now here in Amman. It isn't cold, but rather chilly. Know what I mean?


Yup, I consider that a little cold.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night all and sweet dreams.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I consider that a little cold.


I do too. brrrrrr!


----------



## Gillian M

Good night all and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all and sweet dreams.


Night night, Gillian, sleep well.
Big kiss to Oli from Tidgy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Fed up with Summer?! Goodness, I can't get enough of it, even with temp reaching 35-40 deg C. Imagine *YOU *living in such a place. I cannot imagine it for a second. I'm beginning to get 'nervous' just to think that Winter is near.....oh dear, oh dear.


There have already been warnings that the UK is set to have its worst winter for 50 years!
Hopefully we'll have some snow days this year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there


Afternoon, Noel!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night all and sweet dreams.


Good night, Gillian, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There have already been warnings that the UK is set to have its worst winter for 50 years!
> Hopefully we'll have some snow days this year


So you can skive off ?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there


Hi Noel. How is your day?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you can skive off ?


Yup


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Noel!!!!


Hi Adam *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup



Hope you get snowed in for 3 months!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel. How is your day?


Hi Lyn  *waves* 
I'm good, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*


i'll get my water wings.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you get snowed in for 3 months!!!


A bit extreme maybe but that would be OK!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn  *waves*
> I'm good, how are you?


All good here too thanks
Friday again tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll get my water wings.


Nice to sea you - to sea you nice!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> All good here too thanks
> Friday again tomorrow!!!


I love Fridays


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I love Fridays


Me too. Friday evenings are my favourite with the whole weekend ahead!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nice to sea you - to sea you nice!


Well, currently, I can't swim.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, currently, I can't swim.


So you're no water baybe then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So you're no water baybe then?


Just a bit of a wet fish.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Love that film!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a bit of a wet fish.


As some Cardiff folk would say
"Tidey!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was quite interesting about the birth of Julius Caesar ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As some Cardiff folk would say
> "Tidey!"


It saline I wouldn't forget!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was quite interesting about the birth of Julius Caesar ?


Don't know - but not by c section as commonly believed.


----------



## Lyn W

Thought this little ditty was appropriate with talk of a quiz and the dark,
so as I have some things to do before bed,
I will leave you with it.
Night night all!
Lovely to spend more time in here with you today.
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thought this little ditty was appropriate with talk of a quiz and the dark,
> so as I have some things to do before bed,
> I will leave you with it.
> Night night all!
> Lovely to spend more time in here with you today.
> Take care


You take care too, Lyn.
A fun evening in the Cold Dark Room, indeed.
See you tomorrow.
Nos da!


----------



## meech008

I relocated Earl to my moms until next weekend. I'll feel better knowing there isn't much of a chance of the power going out or flooding over there.


----------



## jaizei

Haven't given much thought into where hurricanes factor into my chart of natural disasters.


----------



## jaizei

Maybe #4. Had to deduct points for lack of spontaneity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I relocated Earl to my moms until next weekend. I'll feel better knowing there isn't much of a chance of the power going out or flooding over there.


Better safe than sorry!!!!
Anyway, Tidgy gets very stressed in a thunder storm, goodness knows how she'd react to a hurricane.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better safe than sorry!!!!
> Anyway, Tidgy gets very stressed in a thunder storm, goodness knows how she'd react to a hurricane.


Poor Tidgy! Earl is pretty solid in all situations. I've never really seen him frightened or disturbed. He does have a hatred of white plastic spoons


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't know - but not by c section as commonly believed.


Correct.
The word probably comes from a corruption of the Latin word caedare meaning 'to cut'.
The operation was performed in Roman times, but no mother survived the operation, and as Julius Caesar's mother, Aurelia, lived for 46 years after his birth, it s not reasonable to suppose she had a C section.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Poor Tidgy! Earl is pretty solid in all situations. I've never really seen him frightened or disturbed. He does have a hatred of white plastic spoons


You mean he assaults them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Into the top 20 now, because we also have a tie for 20th place.
Absolutely level for September and getting 10 and a half points each to take through to the end of the year are......Austin, who can add them to points already scored and new Cold Dark Roomer Maria!!!!!!
@Killerrookie hope you are doing well and that you will drop in to visit us all again soon.
@AnimalLady very glad that you found us, I think you're going to be a fun and interesting Roomy to have around. Thank you. (and you've made a good start to October, too!)


----------



## jaizei

It's too bad the forum doesn't break down the threads post count by member like the old software did.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean he assaults them?


Yeah! I use them to mix up his weeds with some zoo med grassland diet that's been softened just for a little extra fiber. It doesn't matter if the spoon is clean or dirty be rushes at them and bites like crazy at them. Not a fan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's too bad the forum doesn't break down the threads post count by member like the old software did.


Yes, but although that would give a rough idea, as every basic post scores the same, so numbers do matter, it wouldn't help with bonus points, quiz points, deductions, new starter bonuses etc. 
And I post most, but never win.
Bad day today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yeah! I use them to mix up his weeds with some zoo med grassland diet that's been softened just for a little extra fiber. It doesn't matter if the spoon is clean or dirty be rushes at them and bites like crazy at them. Not a fan.


i wonder if he thinks the spoon is trying to nick his food ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but although that would give a rough idea, as every basic post scores the same, so numbers do matter, it wouldn't help with bonus points, quiz points, deductions, new starter bonuses etc.
> And I post most, but never win.
> Bad day today ?



I'd be interested in what percentage of posts are yours in this thread. I figure I was probably the only person that actually paid attention to that feature.


----------



## jaizei

Does it seem like I've had a bad day?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i wonder if he thinks the spoon is trying to nick his food ?


Possibly. But he never rushes at me when I reach in to take things out. Wonder if he'd do it with a clear spoon


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Possibly. But he never rushes at me when I reach in to take things out. Wonder if he'd do it with a clear spoon


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'd be interested in what percentage of posts are yours in this thread. I figure I was probably the only person that actually paid attention to that feature.


Goodness!!!!!
It's my Personal Promotion thread and my baby - The Cold Dark Room.
I've got to read every post and reply to many of them if people are kind enough to post here.
Start off topics, games, questions, welcome one and all.
Gotta be close to 40 or 50 %. 
And i like it here.
I like the people here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Does it seem like I've had a bad day?


Somewhat, I'm afraid.
Perhaps a little more cynical and 'dry' than usual ?
Hope you're okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Possibly. But he never rushes at me when I reach in to take things out. Wonder if he'd do it with a clear spoon


Ahhhh, but you're the food Goddess, maybe he sees you as the bringer of food and the naughty spoon as the enemy.
Clear spoon........interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150779


Dearie, dearie me!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhhh, but you're the food Goddess, maybe he sees you as the bringer of food and the naughty spoon as the enemy.
> Clear spoon........interesting.


He's a scrappy guy. When I put him in his outdoor pen he doesn't want ANYTHING else in there. He'll snap at butterflies and other insects....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's a scrappy guy. When I put him in his outdoor pen he doesn't want ANYTHING else in there. He'll snap at butterflies and other insects....


Terrotorial, scrappy chappy!
Tidgy is just so patient and gentle, nothing much phases her,except thunder storms or if I leave her soaking for too long, but I've never seen aggression in her at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 19th place for September and taking 12 points over to the end of the year is............
@ILoveTorts&Gerbils 
It was nice you popping in and out occasionally, hope you visit again soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right folks, i have an early start, so I'd better get some zzzzzzzzz's in.
Nighty night Cold Dark Roomers.
Nighty night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you wake up on October 2nd remember it's:
National Name Your Car Day.
(not of much use to me.)
And World Smile Day!!!!!!!

And International Day of Non-Violence.
I really, really hope that one works, but I hold out little hope, I'm afraid.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somewhat, I'm afraid.
> Perhaps a little more cynical and 'dry' than usual ?
> Hope you're okay.



Didn't really see anything different in my posts for today.


----------



## jaizei

Not quite the quote I was looking for but close enough.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150347
> 
> Hello friends


Thank you !


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've eaten kangaroo.
> It tastes remarkably similar to wallaby.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's very much an 'east' thing as well. So for example John who is in the west won't call it a bunker I don't think @johnandjade is that right?
> I only know if as a bunker really though. Worktop doesn't sound right to me lol. I don't even know why we call it that though




yeah, kitchen worktop or counter here  knew a girl from fife who called slippers 'bathies' ?! I never got used to it lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I know this one.
> Dressing gown ?




i call them 'goonies'


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i call them 'goonies'


Come on John I know he drinks coors but go to moderators and vote forKen !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone. sorry I missed you all last night, i cashed out on the armadillo around 2000hrs, jade woke me and i went to bed lol... that was a mega snooze must have needed it! 

a , non violent day  as ever day should be but let's all make an extra special effort to spread some happiness and love today. it is contagious and it can spark a chain reaction 


don't have a car so i'll name my shoes.. billy and joel , why?? because they got soul


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come on John I know he drinks coors but go to moderators and vote forKen !


 allo' gramps how are you? is there a moderators comp?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone. sorry I missed you all last night, i cashed out on the armadillo around 2000hrs, jade woke me and i went to bed lol... that was a mega snooze must have needed it!
> 
> a , non violent day  as ever day should be but let's all make an extra special effort to spread some happiness and love today. it is contagious and it can spark a chain reaction
> 
> 
> don't have a car so i'll name my shoes.. billy and joel , why?? because they got soul


Good morning John.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've eaten kangaroo.
> It tastes remarkably similar to wallaby.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

You must be joking.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> There have already been warnings that the UK is set to have its worst winter for 50 years!
> Hopefully we'll have some snow days this year


Hi Lyn. I've heard the same being said as far as Jordan is concerned; though I hope NOT. It snows almost every year here - that's more than enough, let alone that freezing cold weather without snow.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John.




good morning mam  it's Friday woohoo


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good night, Gillian, sleep well.


Thanks Lyn and good morning to you and Lola.

Only slept five hours.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning mam  it's Friday woohoo


As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't make much of a difference what day it is: I don't work, and I'm not a student.


----------



## Gillian M

I agree. Do you people at CDR agree? Good morning all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John and Gillian and whomever else is hiding in here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree. Do you people at CDR agree? Good morning all.


I dislike coffee and hot drinks in general.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Didn't really see anything different in my posts for today.


Fair, enough, just me then.
As long as you're okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not quite the quote I was looking for but close enough.


Righto, then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Adam. Thought you must be sleeping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i call them 'goonies'


I wear a nighshirt myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone. sorry I missed you all last night, i cashed out on the armadillo around 2000hrs, jade woke me and i went to bed lol... that was a mega snooze must have needed it!
> 
> a , non violent day  as ever day should be but let's all make an extra special effort to spread some happiness and love today. it is contagious and it can spark a chain reaction
> 
> 
> don't have a car so i'll name my shoes.. billy and joel , why?? because they got soul


Morning, John, 
No violence today, hopefully.
I don't have a car, either, so I'll name the armadillo coffee table "Montgomery."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> You must be joking.


Actually, I really have eaten kangaroo, but not wallaby.
Morning, Gillian
Morning, Oli


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree. Do you people at CDR agree? Good morning all.


Yes, wholeheartedly
I don't become even remotely human til after my first coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam. Thought you must be sleeping.


i sleep little, been up a while already and waiting for a student in 10 minutes, the Korean girl.
Moring, Ed, how are you today ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Fine thanks.
I got my 4.5 hours sleep and it should do the trick.
I'll be in this office all day, so I'll be here most of that time.
Did you get a nice plastic, folding chair for your guest?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I really have eaten kangaroo, but not wallaby.
> Morning, Gillian
> Morning, Oli


Good afternoon Adam Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Almost two hours of silence in here.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I dislike coffee and hot drinks in general.


Good afternoon Ed.

What do you drink in the morning? Don't say 'Nothing' or 'Water' though the latter is very healthy.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine thanks.
> I got my 4.5 hours sleep and it should do the trick.
> I'll be in this office all day, so I'll be here most of that time.
> Did you get a nice plastic, folding chair for your guest?


I just choked on my coffee
Hilarious


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John and Gillian and whomever else is hiding in here.


Good afternoon Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Ed.
> 
> What do you drink in the morning? Don't say 'Nothing' or 'Water' though the latter is very healthy.


Diet Mountain Dew is how I get my caffeine.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I just choked on my coffee
> Hilarious


Good afternoon Michelle, good afternoon Ben.


----------



## meech008

Hey there Gillian! Ben would say hi too but he's at work


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hey there Gillian! Ben would say hi too but he's at work


No problem Michelle. The important thing is that you're both well.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> No problem Michelle. The important thing is that you're both well.


Oh yes, we're both well. It's Friday thank goodness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine thanks.
> I got my 4.5 hours sleep and it should do the trick.
> I'll be in this office all day, so I'll be here most of that time.
> Did you get a nice plastic, folding chair for your guest?


ha de ha ha.!!!!
 No, but there was a nice towel on the place where she sits.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha ha.!!!!
> No, but there was a nice towel on the place where she sits.


Subtle. Nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.


Yep, we're all good here!!!
Lots of smiling, today!!
How are you and Oli this afternoon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Almost two hours of silence in here.


Back, now, lesson finished, another one in four hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I just choked on my coffee
> Hilarious


Morning, Meech!!
I feel quite guilty now, she's really a sweet little thing.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, we're all good here!!!
> Lots of smiling, today!!
> How are you and Oli this afternoon ?


Glad to hear you're all well.

We're fine here, thanks. But.....*OLI *seems to be a bit bored and I've no intentions whatsoever to take him out for a walk now: I'm too tired - did not get enough sleep, as usual.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back, now, lesson finished, another one in four hours.


What subject do you enjoy teaching, most?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What subject do you enjoy teaching, most?


Hope you sleep well tonight
I like teaching palaeontology best, but get little chance here, though poor wifey gets bombarded with the stuff quite a lot.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you sleep well tonight
> I like teaching palaeontology best, but get little chance here, though poor wifey gets bombarded with the stuff quite a lot.


Thanks your kind words Adam. For some reason or other, one night I sleep EIGHT HOURS and one night, FIVE! V unstable.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at CDR. Anybody know what animal this is??


----------



## johnandjade

dentist time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> dentist time


Joy.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at CDR. Anybody know what animal this is??




a puggle


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was thinking DORTOISE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dentist time


Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!
Ouch!
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was thinking DORTOISE


Or a TORTOG.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!
> Ouch!
> Good luck!




fank oo, this one is a bit heavy handed:/ how are we sir?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nitrous?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fank oo, this one is a bit heavy handed:/ how are we sir?


Most joyous and splendiferous, thank you! 
Smiling my way through the day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nitrous?


No, it's just the way I walk


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nitrous?




unfortunately not  just the 'freeze' jags. its students as well, however its free


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most joyous and splendiferous, thank you!
> Smiling my way through the day!!




woohoo . its been busy in here! I've caught up but it's been difficult to 'like' comments, its tricky to do while walking and on the phone :/


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech!!
> I feel quite guilty now, she's really a sweet little thing.


Even so, it's funny! I'd be quite irritated if it kept happening


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Even so, it's funny! I'd be quite irritated if it kept happening




i'd change the date of lesson to 'a safe' time. avoid any embarrassment?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo . its been busy in here! I've caught up but it's been difficult to 'like' comments, its tricky to do while walking and on the phone :/


Yeah, we've had some lovely chatty times!
Nice people, great fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Even so, it's funny! I'd be quite irritated if it kept happening


Funny and irritating, yeah


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sweet but nasty don't cut it.


----------



## meech008

I need a latte ya'll. I'm dragging this morning. The rain is so dreary


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I need a latte ya'll. I'm dragging this morning. The rain is so dreary


Grey skies really get me down.
i've been so much happier since i left the UK.


----------



## johnandjade

wolfed down a sandwich as my tummy usually rumbles and it's embarrassing while at dentist... its still rumbling  

...at least its not gas I guess


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I need a latte ya'll. I'm dragging this morning. The rain is so dreary


Try a DEW. You'll be moving around like a Hummingbird.


----------



## johnandjade

i go for sunbeds now and then, I find it helps with the winter blues


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 18th place for September and carrying 13 points forward to the end of the year to add to his total is........Abdulla!!
@AbdullaAli glad to have you back here a bit, your comments and photos are always very welcome!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grey skies really get me down.
> i've been so much happier since i left the UK.


I enjoy rain, I really do. However, I'm just not getting enough sleep haha so all I want to do is nap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Try a DEW. You'll be moving around like a Hummingbird.


Backwards ?


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Try a DEW. You'll be moving around like a Hummingbird.


My husband bleeds mountain dew haha. I should have taken one of his before I left.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i go for sunbeds now and then, I find it helps with the winter blues


I used to go all the time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I enjoy rain, I really do. However, I'm just not getting enough sleep haha so all I want to do is nap.


I like it too.
But not all the darned time!!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I used to go all the time




jade gives me a row... you'll get skin cancer... 

I'm like, yeah I've smoked for like 17yrs!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like it too.
> But not all the darned time!!!




there's a song called, why does it always rain on me by a band called travis. 

who are Scottish, I think thats an easy one to answer!! lol. good song though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there's a song called, why does it always rain on me by a band called travis.
> 
> who are Scottish, I think thats an easy one to answer!! lol. good song though


Tis a good song, indeed


----------



## johnandjade

quick check there's 'nothing nasty' on the soles of my shoes before i go on the chair


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quick check there's 'nothing nasty' on the soles of my shoes before i go on the chair


Squashed hedgehog???


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Squashed hedgehog???




was thinking of spreading peanut butter on them


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> was thinking of spreading peanut butter on them





make a point of noticing it, taste it and go...

'oh its alsation'


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> jade gives me a row... you'll get skin cancer...
> 
> I'm like, yeah I've smoked for like 17yrs!



That's why I quit! I saw a terrible story on it. But I don't judge because I loved it. So relaxing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> make a point of noticing it, taste it and go...
> 
> 'oh its alsation'


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's why I quit! I saw a terrible story on it. But I don't judge because I loved it. So relaxing


I love it too, though i know it's particularly stupid with my poor lungs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For what offences in The United Kingdom can you still theoretically be put to death ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> i call them 'goonies'


Yeah but a goonie to me is more like your pyjamas where as a housecoat is a robe? If that makes sense lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah but a goonie to me is more like your pyjamas where as a housecoat is a robe? If that makes sense lol


Good afternoon, Kirsty !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For what offences in The United Kingdom can you still theoretically be put to death ?




defacing the queen? ie drawing on a bank note?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> defacing the queen? ie drawing on a bank note?


It's a crime, but you can't be executed for it! 
Especially if she likes your drawing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a crime, but you can't be executed for it!
> Especially if she likes your drawing.




treason? hanggin washing out on Sunday?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

GUILTY AS CHARGED!


----------



## johnandjade

my friend and I went through a stage of writing 'free the badger' (story behind it) on our notes.. still to get one back


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, we are off to the stake house on Sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> treason? hanggin washing out on Sunday?


Nope. Not any more.
The last ones were Arson in Her Majesty's Dockyards that was ended in 1971.
And the Treason and Piracy of the High Seas ended in 1998. 
There are no capital offences in the UK since Jack Straw signed the 6th protocol to the European Declaration of Human Rights in 1999.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my friend and I went through a stage of writing 'free the badger' (story behind it) on our notes.. still to get one back


The badgers have probably got 'em all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, we are off to the stake house on Sunday


Nice!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

By what are dead bodies mostly eaten?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> By what are dead bodies mostly eaten?


Leftovers?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Leftovers?


They are eaten by leftovers ?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was thinking DORTOISE


That would make sense.


----------



## johnandjade

ah forgot to lift my wallet this morning! just enough change in pocket for some beer though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ah forgot to lift my wallet this morning! just enough change in pocket for some beer though


PHEW!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are eaten by leftovers ?


Misread it.
Bacteria?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Misread it.
> Bacteria?


Is correct.
Including many that have been waiting in your body all along.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah but a goonie to me is more like your pyjamas where as a housecoat is a robe? If that makes sense lol


Hello Kirsty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chopping boards contain 3 times as many bacteria as lavatory seats.
And dishcloths a million times more than that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chopping boards contain 3 times as many bacteria as lavatory seats.
> And dishcloths a million times more than that.


Don't forget the ones that colonize your toothbrush bristles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't forget the ones that colonize your toothbrush bristles!


They're my favourites!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> By what are dead bodies mostly eaten?




beetles?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've never done it, but always wanted to have a filthy and maybe blood smeared robe nearby so that I could answer the door at home in style when those "Let me tell you about my religion" folks come knocking. Knocking on my door with the big plaque that states: DO NOT KNOCK. NO SOLICITORS.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> beetles?




just seen eds answered already! more minus points for me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> just seen eds answered already! more minus points for me


Unless beetles is the answer to the next question. And if so, that should be a LOT of points.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Kirsty !!!!


Hello! I should be working lol but it's Friday


----------



## meech008

It's flooding


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never done it, but always wanted to have a filthy and maybe blood smeared robe nearby so that I could answer the door at home in style when those "Let me tell you about my religion" folks come knocking. Knocking on my door with the big plaque that states: DO NOT KNOCK. NO SOLICITORS.




our shower curtain


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Kirsty.


Hi Gillian. Hope you are well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Water dries. Roofs don't replace themselves. Be happy.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Water dries. Roofs don't replace themselves. Be happy.


True, we've had our house flood before though. It sucks a lotttt. We just replaced the roof so that should be good. I just hope I can get home lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> True, we've had our house flood before though. It sucks a lotttt. We just replaced the roof so that should be good. I just hope I can get home lol


How badly flooded? That DOES suck.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> How badly flooded? That DOES suck.


Water in our living room. And kitchen from the outside. Both the backyard and the front yard flooded


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Water in our living room. And kitchen from the outside. Both the backyard and the front yard flooded


Were the walls wet? get any mold?


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Were the walls wet? get any mold?


No mold but some spots of the walls were damp. Once we realized what was happening we through every absorbent item we had on the floor. Towels, clothes, sheets.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Poor Tidgy! Earl is pretty solid in all situations. I've never really seen him frightened or disturbed. He does have a hatred of white plastic spoons


The obviously stir up bad memories!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at CDR. Anybody know what animal this is??


I don't know but its eaten a dog!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> dentist time


I don't have to remind you to clean your teeth first - you know the drill.
Good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's just the way I walk


You wear a night shirt, ladies wear a nitrous.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> quick check there's 'nothing nasty' on the soles of my shoes before i go on the chair


You ought to write HE on the bottom of the right and LP on the left.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chopping boards contain 3 times as many bacteria as lavatory seats.
> And dishcloths a million times more than that.




I never knew!! That is so gross!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For what offences in The United Kingdom can you still theoretically be put to death ?


Parking in my space!!
If I had my way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never done it, but always wanted to have a filthy and maybe blood smeared robe nearby so that I could answer the door at home in style when those "Let me tell you about my religion" folks come knocking. Knocking on my door with the big plaque that states: DO NOT KNOCK. NO SOLICITORS.


Don't get that sort here, as nearly everybody's the same religion anyway and nobody's really tried to convert me. 
And i don't want to scare off the students who do bother to show up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just seen eds answered already! more minus points for me


No, worms was the minus points here.
You're okay!


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Gillian. Hope you are well


Good evening Kirsty. Am fine, thanks, how are you? Settled down?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello! I should be working lol but it's Friday


It's as good as the weekend!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get that sort here, as nearly everybody's the same religion anyway and nobody's really tried to convert me.
> And i don't want to scare off the students who do bother to show up.


I'm the same basic religion as they are, just with much different views about the details.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's flooding


Oh NO!!!!!
Good luck, Michelle!!!!!
Wishing the water away!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> True, we've had our house flood before though. It sucks a lotttt. We just replaced the roof so that should be good. I just hope I can get home lol


Hi Meech hope you get home safely and that all is well when you get there.
(OK I mean - not 'well' as in 'water well'!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Water in our living room. And kitchen from the outside. Both the backyard and the front yard flooded


Oh, dear!!!
How horrible....


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> True, we've had our house flood before though. It sucks a lotttt. We just replaced the roof so that should be good. I just hope I can get home lol


Oh GOD! Flooding back there? Take care Michelle, and good luck to you and Ben.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I never knew!! That is so gross!!!


Whoops!!!
Hi, Kathy!
Sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon friends!
Its Friday the sun has been shining and will continue to do so all weekend.
(except at night of course)
About bloomin' time!!!!
Hope you are all well and happy!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Water in our living room. And kitchen from the outside. Both the backyard and the front yard flooded


Water makes such a mess.
A water tank leaked in the attic of my old house about 10 years ago.
Came home to find a waterfall in my living room!
Lovely unusual feature - but impractical.
Ended up having to have three rooms knocked into one
- the attic the bedroom and living room beneath it -
while new floors/ceilings were fitted.
Horrible mess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon friends!
> Its Friday the sun has been shining and will continue to do so all weekend.
> (except at night of course)
> About bloomin' time!!!!
> Hope you are all well and happy!


Well, i am very happy and well, thank you.
Wifey's back on form and Tidgy is in a great mood today. 
The sun is shining here, too, and is liable to do so most of the month, getting hotter again over the next week in to the min to high 30's.
Also not at night, I expect.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i am very happy and well, thank you.
> Wifey's back on form and Tidgy is in a great mood today.
> The sun is shining here, too, and is liable to do so most of the month, getting hotter again over the next week in to the min to high 30's.
> Also not at night, I expect.


Very glad to hear it!
I wouldn't want it too hot. Our temps are only between 12 - 20 C but the sun just makes everything seem so much better.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I never knew!! That is so gross!!!


The average office or school desk also has more bacteria on it than a toilet seat too!
And shopping trolley handles - they are covered in all sorts!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> By what are dead bodies mostly eaten?


Cannibals?


----------



## meech008

Home safe and sound! Water isn't too bad now


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello! I should be working lol but it's Friday


Hi Kirsty - don't blame you at all - enjoy it!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Home safe and sound! Water isn't too bad now


That's a relief!
Hope all the rain doesn't spoil your evening.
Is this the start of your hurricane problem?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That's a relief!
> Hope all the rain doesn't spoil your evening.
> Is this the start of your hurricane problem?


No, it's a whole nother storm a nor'easter. looks like the hurricane will miss us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> GUILTY AS CHARGED!


I never saw the picture the first time.
Not much like the Queen.
Is it a crime in the US to deface banknotes /bills ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> No, it's a whole nother storm a nor'easter. looks like the hurricane will miss us


That's good news too!
Our dry spell is due to end on Monday, but just showers forecast I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Home safe and sound! Water isn't too bad now


Thank heavens for that!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never saw the picture the first time.
> Not much like the Queen.
> Is it a crime in the US to deface banknotes /bills ?


I don't think many Bills would like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think many Bills would like it.


A ten bob note then ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 17th place for the month, earning 14 points to take forward to the end of the year is................Barbara!!!!!
@wellington thanks for the posts at the beginning of the month and especially you notifications of The Calendar Competition!!!!
More please!!!
(posts, not calendar competitions).


----------



## jaizei

100 posts? Really?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 100 posts? Really?


Hi, Cameron
What's 100 posts ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A ten bob note then ?


I don't know.
Is Bob your uncle?
You could always ask him.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Cameron
> What's 100 posts ?


A long fence?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know.
> Is Bob your uncle?
> You could always ask him.


i did have an Uncle Bob, but he vanished up North about 45 years ago and i've not seen him since.
So, i couldn't.


----------



## stojanovski92113

I hope everyone is having a nice Friday!! I just left one job to head to another . I have Budweiser waiting in the fridge when I get home tonight !


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> I hope everyone is having a nice Friday!! I just left one job to head to another . I have Budweiser waiting in the fridge when I get home tonight !


Sounds like a good plan!
Don't work too hard and enjoy the rest of Friday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I hope everyone is having a nice Friday!! I just left one job to head to another . I have Budweiser waiting in the fridge when I get home tonight !


Hi, Shannon.
Hope the time passes quickly and you enjoy your chilled Bud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In what way was the British Empire built on diarrhea ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 16th place for September and earning 15 points to carry over to the end of the year is ..........Ewa.
,@Pearly thanks for your posts, you're the highest placed New Cold Dark Roomer for September.
You've not been around much recently, though, hope to see you soon and that everything's fine!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In what way was the British Empire built on diarrhea ?


Goodness knows!
Would it be something to do with poor unsanitary conditions ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a good plan!
> Don't work too hard and enjoy the rest of Friday!


Thank you!!! And same to you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Goodness knows!
> Would it be something to do with poor unsanitary conditions ?


Yes, but whose ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but whose ?


Military?
Native workers?
Slaves?
Everyone?


----------



## spud's_mum

Just had very sad news about a family that make vlogs on youtube.
The youtube channel is called bratayley. I used to watch them a lot. I just found out that caleb died last night of natural causes at the age of just 13 
Rip caleb.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just had very sad news about a family that make vlogs on youtube.
> The youtube channel is called bratayley. I used to watch them a lot. I just found out that caleb died last night of natural causes at the age of just 13
> Rip caleb.


That's very sad and what a shock for his family.
When you follow someone on social media you almost feel like you know them, so upsetting for all.
Poor boy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just had very sad news about a family that make vlogs on youtube.
> The youtube channel is called bratayley. I used to watch them a lot. I just found out that caleb died last night of natural causes at the age of just 13
> Rip caleb.


How terribly sad.
RIP, indeed, poor boy.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How terribly sad.
> RIP, indeed, poor boy.





Lyn W said:


> That's very sad and what a shock for his family.
> When you follow someone on social media you almost feel like you know them, so upsetting for all.
> Poor boy!


I watched the vlog that was uploaded the day that he passed. He was laughing and acting like himself. It's such a shock.  I didn't know him personally but I almost felt like I did.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Shannon.
> Hope the time passes quickly and you enjoy your chilled Bud.


Hi Adam, I hope all has been going well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I watched the vlog that was uploaded the day that he passed. He was laughing and acting like himself. It's such a shock.  I didn't know him personally but I almost felt like I did.


Just awful.
It's like on here, you get to know and care about the people, even though you may never even see their photograph. 
So we're sad if you're sad and so on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi Adam, I hope all has been going well


Great, thanks, a jolly good day today, lots done and wifey is much better


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great, thanks, a jolly good day today, lots done and wifey is much better


I'm glad to hear that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Half way and into the top 15 for September in The Cold Dark Room.
15th, carrying 16 points to carry on to the end of the year's total is ..............Angel. 
@Angel Carrion Hi, been missing you recently, hope everything is well with you and yours.
Hope to chat soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm glad to hear that


Me, too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Military?
> Native workers?
> Slaves?
> Everyone?


Well, everyone else!
The British were the first Imperial power to overcome diarrhea. 
Up until the 18th Century, almost every invading army, anywhere in the world was constantly laid low with bad tummies, as many nations kept their excrement next to, or in the case of the French sometimes, in the kitchens. Nobody thought this was a bad idea. The French also buried the bodies of dead sailors in the bilge water at the base of the ship. 
A guy called Pringle for the army and another called Lind, for the navy decided it was a bad idea to have toilets and kitchens so close, because they believed (wrongly) that it was the smell that made people ill. 
Pringle laid down rules how far all the pooh and anything to do with it was to be kept from food and as a result we suffered far less from diarrhea than any other force.
Lind decided sailors should eat lemons because of scurvy, though the vitamin c link wasn't proven til much later. 
The only navies that came close were the forces around the Caribbean who ate limes, though our lemons had double the amount of vitamin C.
So the British should be known as Lemonys, not Limeys. 
There is a strong historical argument that the Battle of El Alamein was won by the Allies as the Germans had more than 50% of their forces down with diarrhea , and Rommel himself was in hospital with it when the battle began.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What begins with a "b' and is illegal in Turkmenistan ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, everyone else!
> The British were the first Imperial power to overcome diarrhea.
> Up until the 18th Century, almost every invading army, anywhere in the world was constantly laid low with bad tummies, as many nations kept their excrement next to, or in the case of the French sometimes, in the kitchens. Nobody thought this was a bad idea. The French also buried the bodies of dead sailors in the bilge water at the base of the ship.
> A guy called Pringle for the army and another called Lind, for the navy decided it was a bad idea to have toilets and kitchens so close, because they believed (wrongly) that it was the smell that made people ill.
> Pringle laid down rules how far all the pooh and anything to do with it was to be kept from food and as a result we suffered far less from diarrhea than any other force.
> Lind decided sailors should eat lemons because of scurvy, though the vitamin c link wasn't proven til much later.
> The only navies that came close were the forces around the Caribbean who ate limes, though our lemons had double the amount of vitamin C.
> So the British should be known as Lemonys, not Limeys.
> There is a strong historical argument that the Battle of El Alamein was won by the Allies as the Germans had more than 50% of their forces down with diarrhea , and Rommel himself was in hospital with it when the battle began.


It must have been a dreadful feeling knowing you lost a war just because your men had the trots.
Must have felt like the world was falling out of your bottom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AnimalLady said:


> Hello good people!
> How are all of you doing?
> 
> Today, my 80 year old father was gifted a car. I am so bothered by this it is not even funny! In June, he got into a car accident and totaled his car, the accident was caused by him and he is still in denial about that.... We decided he will no longer be driving, he decided this with me. Now, he's tired of not having his freedom anymore and just doesn't care. I'm scared and worried and I don't know how to stop this or if I can even stop this. What would you all do?
> *Sigh*


Wait one minute here! You're my daughter? What happened to you for my Father's Day steak dinner as promised? I ended up eating day old oatmeal with no sugar you know…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It must have been a dreadful feeling knowing you lost a war just because your men had the trots.
> Must have felt like the world was falling out of your bottom.


Certainly got caught with their pants down.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly got caught with their pants down.


Wiped the smile off their faces!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wiped the smile off their faces!


They couldn't paper over the cracks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They couldn't paper over the cracks.


They were just boweled over by the opposition and couldn't rectumfy their mistakes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They were just boweled over by the opposition and couldn't rectumfy their mistakes


And pooh-poohed the idea of separate toilets as being an abuminable idea.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What begins with a "b' and is illegal in Turkmenistan ?


honey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> honey?


haha de ha ha!!!!
No.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And pooh-poohed the idea of separate toilets as being an abuminable idea.


It was an alimentary error of judgement so they had to faeces the music.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> haha de ha ha!!!!
> No.


burgers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was an alimentary error of judgement so they had to faeces the music.


The Colon-el in charge and his assistant made errors, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> burgers


Nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Colon-el in charge and his assistant made errors, too.


A lot of soldiers didn't make wills before the battle so they died intestinate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A lot of soldiers didn't make wills before the battle so they died intestinate


So many of them got illium.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So many of them got illium.


....and had to have tet_anus _jabs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....and had to have tet_anus _jabs


And weren't up to a scrap.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And weren't up to a scrap.



It had a big effluence on the outcome of the war.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 17th place for the month, earning 14 points to take forward to the end of the year is................Barbara!!!!!
> @wellington thanks for the posts at the beginning of the month and especially you notifications of The Calendar Competition!!!!
> More please!!!
> (posts, not calendar competitions).


Like one tousand times


----------



## meech008

I need dinner to hurry up cooking!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I need dinner to hurry up cooking!


I had a bowl of cereal tonight - faster than fast food indeed!


----------



## Lyn W

My week has caught up with me and I am struggling to keep my eyes open tonight.
So better take myself off to bed
Enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening/night everyone and I'll see you in the morning.
Night Night and take care all!


----------



## meech008

Finally ready!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> My week has caught up with me and I am struggling to keep my eyes open tonight.
> So better take myself off to bed
> Enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening/night everyone and I'll see you in the morning.
> Night Night and take care all!


Night Lyn!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> Night Lyn!


Ditto from me Lyn, Good Night and Many Good Dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Like one tousand times


Reciprocated!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My week has caught up with me and I am struggling to keep my eyes open tonight.
> So better take myself off to bed
> Enjoy the rest of the afternoon/evening/night everyone and I'll see you in the morning.
> Night Night and take care all!


Nos da, Lyn.
Sorry, got late night visitors. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Finally ready!


Yum yum Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 14th place for September gaining 17 points to add to points already scored and take forward to the end of the year is......Gramps.
@Grandpa Turtle 144 .................................
Keep those pictures and memes coming Grandpa. 
And the beer, of course.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 1st place for September gaining 1070 points with barley NOT RICE is The Cowboy_Ken of course, naturally
> and the real
> 
> beer, of course.


Shucks…now I'm all embarrassed.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum yum Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


It was good! Now enjoying a nice big glass of wine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Shucks…now I'm all embarrassed.


And so you should be!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was good! Now enjoying a nice big glass of wine


Me, too!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone


Hi, Noel, you're late this evening.
Hope everything's good with you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel, you're late this evening.
> Hope everything's good with you.


Hi Adam *waves* 
I'm good 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*
> I'm good
> How are you?


 Splendidly splendiferous, thanks.
All good here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 14th place for September gaining 17 points to add to points already scored and take forward to the end of the year is......Gramps.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 .................................
> Keep those pictures and memes coming Grandpa.
> And the beer, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 150829


Exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Cameron
> What's 100 posts ?


How far I'm behind. Now it's 150 posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> How far I'm behind. Now it's 150 posts.


Golly, well at least they're fairy quick to skim through.
Mostly short and rarely anything controversial. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> How far I'm behind. Now it's 150 posts.


I so know the feeling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

13th for September gaining 18 points to add to previous scores and take on to the end of the year ........is Ken.
@Cowboy_Ken , good to have you popping in and out of The Cold Dark Room, lots of us here like your company.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Cowboy_Ken lots of us here like your company.


 As do I Adam, as do I.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As do I Adam, as do I.


Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is time I wend my weary way to where I will wait for the world to waken..
Goodnight Cold Dark Roomers.
Goodnight Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

G-Night to you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when we get up in the morning it will be October 3rd. 
Apparently it's National Techies Day in the USA. 
So have a great day techies. 
It's also German Unity Day.
And Mean Girl's Day, not that I know any of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> G-Night to you Adam.


Thanks, and to you, when you go.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies  

starting to get a bit nippy in Scotland, don't think it'll be to long before i have to get wrapped up tighter than an eskimos joy department!

work again, booo


----------



## johnandjade

hahhaa!! Scotland summed up,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is time I wend my weary way to where I will wait for the world to waken..
> Goodnight Cold Dark Roomers.
> Goodnight Cold Dark Room.


Excellent alliteration! Hope you had a peaceful night's sleep!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hahhaa!! Scotland summed up,
> View attachment 150848


I certainly had my wear out of mine this summer!
Good morning John.
All well in your world?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ditto from me Lyn, Good Night and Many Good Dreams.


Thank you Ken, I hope you had a good night too.
Sorry I missed you last night but hope you'll be popping in again soon.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


>


Good morning Gillian!
I have to go and do a few things so have to log out now, but will see you later.
Have good day!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I certainly had my wear out of mine this summer!
> Good morning John.
> All well in your world?




it is  shopping for fido later. hows miss womblyn?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Gillian!
> I have to go and do a few things so have to log out now, but will see you later.
> Have good day!


Good afternoon Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.

Done your shopping? I did very early this morning, as this afternoon I'm not intending to move: there are football matches that I *CANNOT *miss.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> it is  shopping for fido later. hows miss womblyn?


Hi John how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Excellent alliteration! Hope you had a peaceful night's sleep!


Yes ,I most certainly did.
Very busy today though, so won't be about much.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes ,I most certainly did.
> Very busy today though, so won't be about much.


Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it is  shopping for fido later. hows miss womblyn?


Morning John.
Have a jolly nice weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.
Wifey's teaching grammar, Tidgy's eating and I'm catching up on the forum before a busy day gets me.
I'm fine, hope you are too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

in 12th place for September gaining 19 more points to take over to the end of the year is.........Delaney.
@Yellow Turtle01  Thank you so much for all your amusing and friendly posts here. More, please.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Wifey's teaching grammar, Tidgy's eating and I'm catching up on the forum before a busy day gets me.
> I'm fine, hope you are too.


We're fine thanks. Regards to Wifey and a kiss to Tidgy from Oli


----------



## Gillian M

Hi. How many of you are able to bottle up your emotions? I for one can, BUT.....if I get upset after too much of that bottling up, then _BEWARE_!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. How many of you are able to bottle up your emotions? I for one can, BUT.....if I get upset after too much of that bottling up, then _BEWARE_!


I have a whole wine rack full of bottles of emotions.
When I need one of them, I drink it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a whole wine rack full of bottles of emotions.
> When I need one of them, I drink it.


Wow!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John how are you?




im good thank you  how is miss gillian?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning John.
> Have a jolly nice weekend.




allo! you too boss


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im good thank you  how is miss gillian?


Hi John, glad to hear you're well. We're fine, thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, glad to hear you're well. We're fine, thanks.




woohoo . off out to pick up 'decorations' for the new enclosure, fun fun


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> woohoo . off out to pick up 'decorations' for the new enclosure, fun fun


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jaizei

I have some self control.


----------



## jaizei

Don't want to sully Gillian's thread.


----------



## jaizei

That's like the most American video ever.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Can't wait to see it.




me either, it's like the never ending story!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo . off out to pick up 'decorations' for the new enclosure, fun fun


Don't go mad buying things you don't need!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Don't want to sully Gillian's thread.


Well, thanks; then!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's like the most American video ever.


Yeesssssirrrrrrreeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 11th place for September earning 20 more points to carry on is..............Bea.
@Moozillion thanks for your fun and information, know you're very busy now, but The Cold Dark Room is a sadder place when you're not around much. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't go mad buying things you don't need!!!!




got chains and hooks for light domes, in frankie and bennies for a pint just now... pets at home next for Fido furniture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got chains and hooks for light domes, in frankie and bennies for a pint just now... pets at home next for Fido furniture


Got them for a pint ?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150864


Thanks, Noel, you too!
But I've got lots of teaching to do today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Noel, you too!
> But I've got lots of teaching to do today.


Oh no! 
I think it would be fun to be in one of your classes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no!
> I think it would be fun to be in one of your classes


Thanks, I hope my students feel the same.
I think so!!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 150864


Thanks, you too. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no!
> I think it would be fun to be in one of your classes


I do too, knowing Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, I hope my students feel the same.
> I think so!!


Hi Adam. I am sure they do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I do too, knowing Adam.


We do some work as well you know!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We do some work as well you know!!!!!


Of course you do, but still I'm sure you students enjoy your lessons.


----------



## meech008

Afternoon/evening all! Morning for me as I just woke up at 11......slept wayyyy in


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Afternoon/evening all! Morning for me as I just woke up at 11......slept wayyyy in


Hi Michelle and hi Ben. Things seem to be better back there seeing that you slept till 11 am, right? I hope to get your confirmation.


----------



## meech008

meech008 said:


> Afternoon/evening all! Morning for me as I just woke up at 11......slept wayyyy in


I think we were both exhausted. But we both feel much much better now that we've caught up! Hope you and Oli are well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got them for a pint ?




I know, great deal eh . 

pets at home was a waste of time! as expected, though was hoping for vines to cover the back vertical posts. back online to amazon. got some insulting roll to cover exterior if the chamber as well, and a larger water dish from hardware store so not a total waste of time. 

oh and 'acquired' some slates from a kind builders yard on the way home


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon all. Just in for a peek cause I have no phone media time left.
It's like ten degrees cooler today. Nice.
Have a great weekend friends!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon all. Just in for a peek cause I have no phone media time left.
> It's like ten degrees cooler today. Nice.
> Have a great weekend friends!




you to mr ed . quiet in here and the mrs is painting the bedroom! so its beer and a documentary about patagonia for me


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you to mr ed . quiet in here and the mrs is painting the bedroom! so its beer and a documentary about patagonia for me


Not watching the match John?
Terrific try by Scotland just now - although still 20 -13 to SA


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon all. Just in for a peek cause I have no phone media time left.
> It's like ten degrees cooler today. Nice.
> Have a great weekend friends!


You too Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.
> 
> Done your shopping? I did very early this morning, as this afternoon I'm not intending to move: there are football matches that I *CANNOT *miss.


Rugby for me!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not watching the match John?
> Terrific try by Scotland just now - although still 20 -13 to SA




allo!! I rarely watch sports, don't really follow at all... except in here  how are you this evening mam?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Rugby for me!


Good evening Lyn.

I did notice from your posts that you like rugby. A sport I've never liked nor understood.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo!! I rarely watch sports, don't really follow at all... except in here  how are you this evening mam?


Hi John - good thanks.
It doesn't look good for Scotland unfortunately.
Hoping to see Australia beat England later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Afternoon/evening all! Morning for me as I just woke up at 11......slept wayyyy in


Good to have a relaxing lie-in sometimes.
Afternoon, Michelle.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good to have a relaxing lie-in sometimes.
> Afternoon, Michelle.


How is everyone today?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> How is everyone today?


Hi meech glad you're feeling refreshed after your lie in.
All ok in my corner of the room thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I know, great deal eh .
> 
> pets at home was a waste of time! as expected, though was hoping for vines to cover the back vertical posts. back online to amazon. got some insulting roll to cover exterior if the chamber as well, and a larger water dish from hardware store so not a total waste of time.
> 
> oh and 'acquired' some slates from a kind builders yard on the way home


I love it when spellcheck, or simply missing a key on the keyboard produces a result!!!!!
Don't mean to be mean, but I love the idea of an 'insulting roll'
What nasty things did it say to you ?
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon all. Just in for a peek cause I have no phone media time left.
> It's like ten degrees cooler today. Nice.
> Have a great weekend friends!


Thanks, Ed.
You, too.
See you Monday.
Still no tortoise photos.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - good thanks.
> It doesn't look good for Scotland unfortunately.
> Hoping to see Australia beat England later.




no matter. yip, c'mon the aussies  

i cant get that song you posted out my head, ,awight john got me motah lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Rugby for me!


Work for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How is everyone today?


Busy.
No, it's quite fun working a bit, actually.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> no matter. yip, c'mon the aussies
> 
> i cant get that song you posted out my head, ,awight john got me motah lol


It's annoying isn't it - probably more so for the people who have to keep listening to it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love it when spellcheck, or simply missing a key on the keyboard produces a result!!!!!
> Don't mean to be mean, but I love the idea of an 'insulting roll'
> What nasty things did it say to you ?
> Sorry, couldn't resist.




was in the pub the other day, heard I voice say 'nice jacket pal' .. looked around, place was empty.

again, 'nice jacket pal' then the barman came back up from the cellar. I told him what I'd heard and asked if it was him? 


... no he said, that'll be the peanuts, there complamentery!


----------



## johnandjade

true story... we were having fish and chips for tea last night. i dropped my fish, asked jade if she knew what kind of fish it was. she said cod, 

nope... its, 'all-over-the-PLAICE'


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech glad you're feeling refreshed after your lie in.
> All ok in my corner of the room thanks!


Getting cold in my corner. Am going to have to inform the Big Boss: I'm in need of a heater in here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love it when spellcheck, or simply missing a key on the keyboard produces a result!!!!!
> Don't mean to be mean, but I love the idea of an 'insulting roll'
> What nasty things did it say to you ?
> Sorry, couldn't resist.




points, sir points! well spotted have 3


----------



## Lyn W

34 -16 to SA
- reluctantly have to say best team did win though.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Work for me.


*FOOTBALL*  for me.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Busy.
> No, it's quite fun working a bit, actually.


Good! I need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## meech008

Happy Mean Girls day!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you to mr ed . quiet in here and the mrs is painting the bedroom! so its beer and a documentary about patagonia for me


Is that the one about all the Welsh settlers?
Probably more Welsh speakers in Patagonia than in South East Wales.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's annoying isn't it - probably more so for the people who have to keep listening to it!




could be worse, i posted a link for a spoof of 'i love to boogie' a while back... its called 'I love the boaby!' (a hamster called boaby) miss B had that stuck in her head for a few days


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Getting cold in my corner. Am going to have to inform the Big Boss: I'm in need of a heater in here.


It's the Cold Dark Room.
Not the Moderately Warm Dark Room.
Put a coat on


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Is that the one about all the Welsh settlers?
> Probably more Welsh speakers in Patagonia than in South East Wales.




BBC iplayer, surprised it wasn't attinbourgh that done it. mind you he is getting on . on to affrica now, first episode i clicked started with turtles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> points, sir points! well spotted have 3


Hurrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well, at least it proves i read your posts!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I think we were both exhausted. But we both feel much much better now that we've caught up! Hope you and Oli are well


Great! You do sound much better. Hope Ben is well too.

We're fine and it's still nice and hot here; with temp reaching 31 deg C, which I love. 

Regards to Ben.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the Cold Dark Room.
> Not the Moderately Warm Dark Room.
> Put a coat on




a goonie, a house coat, a robe etc


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Well, at least it proves i read your posts!




wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 34 -16 to SA
> - reluctantly have to say best team did win though.


Yup.
I am supporting England tonight, though the rest of you won't be, it seems.
Oh, well.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> could be worse, i posted a link for a spoof of 'i love to boogie' a while back... its called 'I love the boaby!' (a hamster called boaby) miss B had that stuck in her head for a few days


Yes I remember that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> *FOOTBALL*  for me.


Enjoy !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy Mean Girls day!


Luckily for me, my two girls are not usually mean.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the Cold Dark Room.
> Not the Moderately Warm Dark Room.
> Put a coat on


Oh Adam, I'm *LAUGHING OUT LOUD *like *MAD *at that post of yours! 

To go back to our subject; am I (and OLI for that matter), to freeze to death in Winter?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> I am supporting England tonight, though the rest of you won't be, it seems.
> Oh, well.


Sorry Adam I have English in the extended family - just can't bring myself to support the old enemy!
and it is Mean Girls day so just being mean to join in with that too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that the one about all the Welsh settlers?
> Probably more Welsh speakers in Patagonia than in South East Wales.


Did you see that the West Wales region is the most deprived in Britain?
And that the difference between it and the richest areas of London is the biggest between rich and poor in Europe ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy !!!!


Thanks Bog Boss. I definitely will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could be worse, i posted a link for a spoof of 'i love to boogie' a while back... its called 'I love the boaby!' (a hamster called boaby) miss B had that stuck in her head for a few days


Me, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you see that the West Wales region is the most deprived in Britain?
> And that the difference between it and the richest areas of London is the biggest between rich and poor in Europe ?


No I didn't but I am surprised it's West and not South East simply because of the population size - less in West, but less employment I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Adam, I'm *LAUGHING OUT LOUD *like *MAD *at that post of yours!
> 
> To go back to our subject; am I (and OLI for that matter), to freeze to death in Winter?


Ah, but you see, it's not the Freezing to Death Dark Room, either.
Just Cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Adam I have English in the extended family - just can't bring myself to support the old enemy!
> and it is Mean Girls day so just being mean to join in with that too!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes I remember that.




sorry :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.


 
also sorry:/


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Bog Boss. I definitely will.


Maybe you should change your name to Pete, Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Bog Boss. I definitely will.


You've done it again, Gillian!!!!
I am not a bog boss.
or a Big Boss, either, actually.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but you see, it's not the Freezing to Death Dark Room, either.
> Just Cold.


Adam......I have not laughed for so long. 

As for the CDR, it'll become the 'Freezing To Death Dark Room' in Winter, that is, unless you provide us with heaters.


----------



## johnandjade

back too get yet more wood tomorrow, that'll be around 70m of 2x4 ?! and nothing has been wasted! i may have went a bit overbard with base, it'll end up downstairs lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've done it again, Gillian!!!!
> I am not a bog boss.
> or a Big Boss, either, actually.


....maybe Little Pete then?


----------



## johnandjade

when i've had a few and cant type or text very well, i call it being finger tippsy


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> ....maybe Little Pete then?



Did y'all have Pete & Pete over there?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Luckily for me, my two girls are not usually mean.


It's one of my favorite movies! For Christmas last year my sister got me a rocking beer glass that has a quote on it


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've done it again, Gillian!!!!
> I am not a bog boss.
> or a Big Boss, either, actually.


So sorry, that was a typing mistake believe me. I'm going to have to hire a tort from the thread I posted, to do the typing for me.

Sorry, Adam. Notice I said 'ADAM' and hope there's no mistake there.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Did y'all have Pete & Pete over there?


Don't think so.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's one of my favorite movies! For Christmas last year my sister got me a rocking beer glass that has a quote on it


Didn't know it was a film. I don't watch them much, my attention span is too short.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam......I have not laughed for so long.
> 
> As for the CDR, it'll become the 'Freezing To Death Dark Room' in Winter, that is, unless you provide us with heaters.


I think it's a bit like a cave in here - the temp tends to stay constant with very little fluctuation, so we should be OK


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think it's a bit like a cave in here - the temp tends to stay constant with very little fluctuation, so we should be OK


I won't be ok: I'm used to temp reaching 35-40 deg C in Summer  and heaters (notice-plural) remaining ON night and day on during Winter.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I won't be ok: I'm used to temp reaching 35-40 deg C in Summer  and heaters (notice-plural) remaining ON night and day on during Winter.


Think you'll have to bring a hot water bottle with you then Gillian, and snuggle up to the snow leopard.


----------



## johnandjade

went to see how jade was getting on and I stood in the paint!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Think you'll have to bring a hot water bottle with you then Gillian, and snuggle up to the snow leopard.


Alright if ADAM agrees - hmmmmm. And what about poor little OLI? A hot water bottle for him as well?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright if ADAM agrees - hmmmmm. And what about poor little OLI? A hot water bottle for him as well?


Best leave him home I think - it's too cold for Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> went to see how jade was getting on and I stood in the paint!


Oh Oh - bet you're in trouble!!
Stand in it with the other foot to either get a pair of socks to match or feet that look like their wearing socks!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright if ADAM agrees - hmmmmm. And what about poor little OLI? A hot water bottle for him as well?




I've had to do this before! bulb went and couldn't get replacement for cpl days. (lesson learned  )


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I've had to do this before! bulb went and couldn't get replacement for cpl days. (lesson learned  )
> View attachment 150902


Fido's enjoying his water bed!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Fido's enjoying his water bed!




it was cold and dark had to improvise to keep him warm.. he actually loved it!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Best leave him home I think - it's too cold for Lola.


Here you go Lyn; the hot water bottle is ready.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I've had to do this before! bulb went and couldn't get replacement for cpl days. (lesson learned  )
> View attachment 150902


Looks great.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you go Lyn; the hot water bottle is ready.


Just the job!
Now fill it with whisky and sip at regular intervals - that will warm the cockles of your heart up a treat!


----------



## johnandjade

put one of these in a hot water bottle cover and give it to your other half one night .... mahhhaawwhhaa (evil laugh)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh Oh - bet you're in trouble!!
> Stand in it with the other foot to either get a pair of socks to match or feet that look like their wearing socks!




jades made quite a mess in there already, and paint all over the bathroom so its ok. my wee woman's done well, she was on a mission! 

I'll clean up tomorrow


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I've had to do this before! bulb went and couldn't get replacement for cpl days. (lesson learned  )
> View attachment 150902


Looks great.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades made quite a mess in there already, and paint all over the bathroom so its ok. my wee woman's done well, she was on a mission!
> 
> I'll clean up tomorrow


I'm a messy painter too, usually more paint on me and the floor than the walls


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Just the job!
> Now fill it with whisky and sip at regular intervals - that will warm the cockles of your heart up a treat!


And am I to do the same for OLI?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> And am I to do the same for OLI?


Oh no he could get intortsicated!
We can't have an inebriated tort in here!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hey...hey...heeeyyyyy! How's everyone on this fine day


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh no he could get intortsicated!
> We can't have an inebriated tort in here!


Why not?!


----------



## Gillian M

Can you carry your tort in such a way? I bet *NONE *of you can.





A cute tort isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hey...hey...heeeyyyyy! How's everyone on this fine day


So far so good, how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hey...hey...heeeyyyyy! How's everyone on this fine day


Hi Shannon all good with me thanks, how about you?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not?!


He may start singing and staggering around the place!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> He may start singing and staggering around the place!


You may like his voice! You never know.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, how are you?


Doing well thanks! I am getting ready to cook some beef stew. It's very chilly today. How's Oli doing?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Hi Shannon all good with me thanks, how about you?


So far so good  I don't have too much going on today. I worked earlier and going to cook now and do some catch up cleaning around the house. Then, relax


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing well thanks! I am getting ready to cook some beef stew. It's very chilly today. How's Oli doing?


Eat well!

OLI is fine thanks, so long as it's nice and warm/hot, and so long as I take him out for walks.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> So far so good  I don't have too much going on today. I worked earlier and going to cook now and do some catch up cleaning around the house. Then, relax


Do you have to work Sunday too or a welcome day off?


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Goodnight Gillian hope you and Oli have a very restful night's sleep.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Eat well!
> 
> OLI is fine thanks, so long as it's nice and warm/hot, and so long as I take him out for walks.


I'm glad to hear Oli has been doing good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....maybe Little Pete then?


Or Lil' Pete.
Or Lilliput.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you should change your name to Pete, Adam


And I don't much like the sound of Pete, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> when i've had a few and cant type or text very well, i call it being finger tippsy


I like that!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Did y'all have Pete & Pete over there?


Not in Morocco.
Not heard of it I'm afraid.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Do you have to work Sunday too or a welcome day off?


 Actually I am going to work for a few hours tomorrow, but I'm around animals so it's not bad  I'm working on getting my dog grooming certificate. It's quite the total opposite of what I do. I'm an occupational therapy assistant who works with cognitively impaired children and adults. But I wanted to do something completely different and I'm still working at the clinic with the kids and adults but I love animals!!! So I'm working 3 jobs which is kicking my butt but it's all good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry, that was a typing mistake believe me. I'm going to have to hire a tort from the thread I posted, to do the typing for me.
> 
> Sorry, Adam. Notice I said 'ADAM' and hope there's no mistake there.


Yeah, those torts were great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Didn't know it was a film. I don't watch them much, my attention span is too short.


I think I have attention deficit dis..
em.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Actually I am going to work for a few hours tomorrow, but I'm around animals so it's not bad  I'm working on getting my dog grooming certificate. It's quite the total opposite of what I do. I'm an occupational therapy assistant who works with cognitively impaired children and adults. But I wanted to do something completely different and I'm still working at the clinic with the kids and adults but I love animals!!! So I'm working 3 jobs which is kicking my butt but it's all good!


You deserve a good relaxing evening then - put your feet up and have a glass of wine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmm.
No, don't have that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think it's a bit like a cave in here - the temp tends to stay constant with very little fluctuation, so we should be OK


That's right!!!
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I won't be ok: I'm used to temp reaching 35-40 deg C in Summer  and heaters (notice-plural) remaining ON night and day on during Winter.


Wear two coats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> went to see how jade was getting on and I stood in the paint!


Ooooppsss!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright if ADAM agrees - hmmmmm. And what about poor little OLI? A hot water bottle for him as well?


The tortoises generally stay in the nice warm snug outside The Cold Dark Room and are looked after by wifey.
It's too Cold and Dark in here for reptiles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've had to do this before! bulb went and couldn't get replacement for cpl days. (lesson learned  )
> View attachment 150902


That is just adorable!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm a messy painter too, usually more paint on me and the floor than the walls


Which is good if you were painting you and the floor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hey...hey...heeeyyyyy! How's everyone on this fine day


Good evening, Shannon.
I've just finished work, long day today, and am catching up on all the posts.
But I'm good!!!
And your good self?


----------



## Lyn W

13-26 to Oz
Clock's still ticking
Too much for England to do to catch up now I think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing well thanks! I am getting ready to cook some beef stew. It's very chilly today. How's Oli doing?


Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


Oh; missed you.
All this work and catching up, you've been gone 40 minutes!!!!!
Night, Gillian.
Night Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> 13-26 to Oz
> Clock's still ticking
> Too much for England to do to catch up now I think!


Make that 13-33
It's all over for England!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Actually I am going to work for a few hours tomorrow, but I'm around animals so it's not bad  I'm working on getting my dog grooming certificate. It's quite the total opposite of what I do. I'm an occupational therapy assistant who works with cognitively impaired children and adults. But I wanted to do something completely different and I'm still working at the clinic with the kids and adults but I love animals!!! So I'm working 3 jobs which is kicking my butt but it's all good!


Yep, makes me exhausted just thinking about it.
But fair play to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Into the top ten for September for The Cold Dark Room.
In 10th place, adding 21 points to the score going forward to the end of the year is...........Noel.
@AZtortMom thanks for all your wonderful contributions and wishing for lots more of the same, please!!!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to read for a while so will see you all tomorrow.
Bye for now! 
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to read for a while so will see you all tomorrow.
> Bye for now!
> Take care


Night, Lyn.
Enjoy your read and have a good rest.
Tomorrow, indeed.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Make that 13-33
> It's all over for England!


Good.
At least Doctor Who won't get quite such a hammering in the viewing figures now!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Shannon.
> I've just finished work, long day today, and am catching up on all the posts.
> But I'm good!!!
> And your good self?


Doing good myself. Just cooking, cleaning, then relaxing I'm glad your doing well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing good myself. Just cooking, cleaning, then relaxing I'm glad your doing well


Thank you!
And i'm glad you're doing well, too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And also......
In 9th place for September earning 22 points to add to the score obtained already and go forward to the end of the year is ....Shannon.
@stojanovski92113 Thanks for being such a welcome and fun contributor to The Cold Dark Room.
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And also......
> In 9th place for September earning 22 points to add to the score obtained already and go forward to the end of the year is ....Shannon.
> @stojanovski92113 Thanks for being such a welcome and fun contributor to The Cold Dark Room.
> Hurrah!!!!!


Why...thank you. You guys rock!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Why...thank you. You guys rock!!


And roll sometimes.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I don't know how people can upload such poor quality videos (often filmed from their TVs) and live with themselves.


----------



## jaizei

The shame I'd feel would be immense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some people no no shame.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night Cold Dark Roomers.
Nighty night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got 8 hours of teaching tomorrow!!!!
But enjoy your peaceful Sundays those of you who can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And remember when you wake up in the morning at your diverse times.
Happy National Golf Day!!
(spoils a nice walk).
Happy Taco Day!!!!
Yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!
Tacos please, wifey.
And happy Vodka Day!!!!
Now we're talking!!!!


----------



## jaizei

If you're living your life right, every day is taco day.


----------



## jaizei

Found a new channel on YouTube.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The tortoises generally stay in the nice warm snug outside The Cold Dark Room and are looked after by wifey.
> It's too Cold and Dark in here for reptiles.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope all three of you are well.

So, am I to understand that you don't want OLI around in the CDR? What if Tidgy wants him there, beside her?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm glad to hear Oli has been doing good


Good morning and hope you are well. 

Thanks your kind words. And enjoy the day!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stojanovski92113 said:


> Why...thank you. You guys rock!!


Howdy Shannon! And you're stateside as well? Bully for me. I'm intrigued by the cognitive thinking aspect of your work. 2 months ago I had a great single car wreck and one of the funner parts was a fairly good concussion. I suffer some often times entertaining and distressing thought process issues as a result. If I remember, we should talk.


----------



## Gillian M

to everyone at Cold/Warm/Hot/Moderate/*FREEZING *Dark Room!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well thank you. Currently it is 10.1°c out doors but a toasty 27.3°c in the outdoor tortoise house,(at ground level).


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone, another marathon sleep me last night... we called in some food and I never seen it! fell asleep before it arrived lol. makes for a good breakfast though


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well thank you. Currently it is 10.1°c out doors but a toasty 27.3°c in the outdoor tortoise house,(at ground level).




hi mr ken, hope you're doing well. temps in Scotland are around the same just now, sitting at around 9C


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> to everyone at Cold/Warm/Hot/Moderate/*FREEZING *Dark Room!




good morning miss gillian


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss gillian


Good morning, Sir! How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Found a new channel on YouTube.


That's one not to be missed!

.........as in - I wouldn't miss it if I didn't see it!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Sorry it's blurry but these are the moments that I love with cheddar.


In the evenings I like to open his cage and he climbs onto my hand. I give him a chocolate drop and he sits happily on my hand or bars of the cage eating it while I pet him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you're living your life right, every day is taco day.


And if you're living it wrong, every day is Vodka day.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Sorry it's blurry but these are the moments that I love with cheddar.
> View attachment 150941
> 
> In the evenings I like to open his cage and he climbs onto my hand. I give him a chocolate drop and he sits happily on my hand or bars of the cage eating it while I pet him


Aw he's lovely. How has he been?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hi mr ken, hope you're doing well. temps in Scotland are around the same just now, sitting at around 9C


Wow! That  cold?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone, another marathon sleep me last night... we called in some food and I never seen it! fell asleep before it arrived lol. makes for a good breakfast though


Good morning John
You must have been tired to sleep through a take away.
Lots of paint cleaning today?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Aw he's lovely. How has he been?


Ok I think, I can't see any noticeable growth in the tumor


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> to everyone at Cold/Warm/Hot/Moderate/*FREEZING *Dark Room!


Good morning Gillian
Hope you have a good Sunday!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Sorry it's blurry but these are the moments that I love with cheddar.
> View attachment 150941
> 
> In the evenings I like to open his cage and he climbs onto my hand. I give him a chocolate drop and he sits happily on my hand or bars of the cage eating it while I pet him


He's gorgeous. How long have you had him?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Gillian
> Hope you have a good Sunday!


Good morning Lyn good morning Lola.

You too: enjoy your day.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> He's gorgeous. How long have you had him?


I've had I'm for 2 years.
When I first got him, I was scared of him as every time I opened the cage he'd climb out on me. He's just naturally tame


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Found a new channel on YouTube.


Very, very worrying stuff.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I've had I'm for 2 years.
> When I first got him, I was scared of him as every time I opened the cage he'd climb out on me. He's just naturally tame


Sounds like he has you well trained now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope all three of you are well.
> 
> So, am I to understand that you don't want OLI around in the CDR? What if Tidgy wants him there, beside her?


Morning, Gillian, morning Oli. Hope you are both happy and healthy, too. 
I have explained this a million billion times, Gillian!!!
Tidgy came in here only once and didn't like it, I don't think Lola or the other torts have been in here at all .
It's too Cold and Dark and dangerous in here for tortoises. 
We have various other livestock that can tolerate a bit of Cold, but no reptiles at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> to everyone at Cold/Warm/Hot/Moderate/*FREEZING *Dark Room!


COLD!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone, another marathon sleep me last night... we called in some food and I never seen it! fell asleep before it arrived lol. makes for a good breakfast though


Morning, John.
Got to work in a few minutes, so will catch you later.
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi mr ken, hope you're doing well. temps in Scotland are around the same just now, sitting at around 9C


Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Got to work in a few minutes, so will catch you later.
> Have a great day.


Don't work too hard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Sorry it's blurry but these are the moments that I love with cheddar.
> View attachment 150941
> 
> In the evenings I like to open his cage and he climbs onto my hand. I give him a chocolate drop and he sits happily on my hand or bars of the cage eating it while I pet him


Moments to be treasured !!!!
Lovely.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, morning Oli. Hope you are both happy and healthy, too.
> I have explained this a million billion times, Gillian!!!
> Tidgy came in here only once and didn't like it, I don't think Lola or the other torts have been in here at all .
> It's too Cold and Dark and dangerous in here for tortoises.
> We have various other livestock that can tolerate a bit of Cold, but no reptiles at all.


Good morning ADAM, Wifey and Tidgy once again.

Well, a million billion and once won't make that much of a difference. No need to get upset for a tort's sake. Agreed: *NO *torts in *FREEZING *Cold Dark Room, no matter what, ok?

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok I think, I can't see any noticeable growth in the tumor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't work too hard!


Morning, Lyn!!!!
Have a smashing day!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn!!!!
> Have a smashing day!!!


Hi Adam
you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning ADAM, Wifey and Tidgy once again.
> 
> Well, a million billion and once won't make that much of a difference. No need to get upset for a tort's sake. Agreed: *NO *torts in *FREEZING *Cold Dark Room, no matter what, ok?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.



Have a lovely day, Gillian.
Be good, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a lovely day, Gillian.
> Be good, Oli.


Thank you Adam. Same to you, Wifey and of course Tidgy.

Oli is being a very good boy, so tell please Tidgy not to worry.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning, Sir! How are you?




annoyed , went to get timber and the yard is shut and not answering phones grrr. ment to be open at 0900. its now 1030. going to pop back down, have spyed some scrap floorboards a house down i can use so definitely wont be coming back empty handed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And if you're living it wrong, every day is Vodka day.




i plead the fifth


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That  cold?




nope, that WARM! its actually not too bad for us hear :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i plead the fifth


What? You've already had 4!?
Its only 10.35!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have spyed some scrap floorboards a house down i can use so definitely wont be coming back empty handed


Are you in a car or will you be walking the planks?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning John
> You must have been tired to sleep through a take away.
> Lots of paint cleaning today?




jades finishing off in there just now, lot of work to do today and the full house to tidy, on the plus side my folks are taking us out to the stakehouse tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Got to work in a few minutes, so will catch you later.
> Have a great day.




you as well sir, vodka day.... me likey


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What? You've already had 4!?
> Its only 10.35!




actually just finishing my 1st, bit of 'up cycling' to do but have to acquire the wood so dutch courage . 

how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Are you in a car or will you be walking the planks?




 I knew you WOOD have a joke  

yes im LUMBERD with the task of walking the plank lol


----------



## johnandjade

was throwing staws at the pizza yesterday, just missedout on a 180 again


----------



## johnandjade

well yard was shut, but the were kind enough to leave a length of wood at the fence for me . next door is working outside so no floorboards yet but not a complete waste of a trip


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> actually just finishing my 1st, bit of 'up cycling' to do but have to acquire the wood so dutch courage .
> 
> how are you today?


Great thanks John just getting set to go on the great Readigrass hunt.
There aren't many stockists around here and I think usual shop has stopped selling it now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I knew you WOOD have a joke
> 
> yes im LUMBERD with the task of walking the plank lol


I think you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## spud's_mum

Monty snuggles!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Monty snuggles!
> View attachment 150958



..........deep in thought as always!


----------



## Lyn W

Have to go now see you all later, have a good afternoon!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Have to go now see you all later, have a good afternoon!


Bye!
Have a great day


----------



## johnandjade

found some scrap wood in the loft i can use just now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> annoyed , went to get timber and the yard is shut and not answering phones grrr. ment to be open at 0900. its now 1030. going to pop back down, have spyed some scrap floorboards a house down i can use so definitely wont be coming back empty handed


Happens here all the time.
People shrug and then i go loopy.
But they just don't get it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you as well sir, vodka day.... me likey


i'm too busy
have to wait til I finish at 9 pm .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was throwing staws at the pizza yesterday, just missedout on a 180 again


Sorry darts competition starts tomorrow.
Too busy this weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have to go now see you all later, have a good afternoon!


See you this evening, hopefully.
have a good day, yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Bye!
> Have a great day


What are you up to today, Spud's Mum ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 8th place for September scoring 23 points to take on to the end of the year and add to previous points is............Kirsty!!!!!!!
@kirsty Johnston  Hurrah!!!!!!! What a wonderful Cold Dark Roomer you are! Thanks for everything and for being so nice!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 8th place for September scoring 23 points to take on to the end of the year and add to previous points is............Kirsty!!!!!!!
> @kirsty Johnston  Hurrah!!!!!!! What a wonderful Cold Dark Roomer you are! Thanks for everything and for being so nice!!!!


Yippee!!! Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yippee!!! Thanks


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happens here all the time.
> People shrug and then i go loopy.
> But they just don't get it.




i got my own back, a minor victory


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry darts competition starts tomorrow.
> Too busy this weekend.




just giving it a road test, set up a bit of pepperoni for the bullseye


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What are you up to today, Spud's Mum ?


I'm re planting all spuds weeds with help from my dad so hopefully they won't all die this time


----------



## johnandjade

today's work is done  , house is still a mess but never mind, time to get ready and off out for dinner


----------



## meech008

Good morning cold dark roomers! Happy Sunday  we have winds blowing 40 mph right now. Wind is blowing so hard it keeps popping our back door open! Even locked!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just giving it a road test, set up a bit of pepperoni for the bullseye


Good idea.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> jades finishing off in there just now, lot of work to do today and the full house to tidy, on the plus side my folks are taking us out to the stakehouse tonight


Bens mom took us to a Brazilian Grill last night.....mmmmmmm it was so good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm re planting all spuds weeds with help from my dad so hopefully they won't all die this time


Ho de ho.
try not to kill them!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> today's work is done  , house is still a mess but never mind, time to get ready and off out for dinner


Hope you enjoy your meal!!!!!
You deserve a tasty treat.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning cold dark roomers! Happy Sunday  we have winds blowing 40 mph right now. Wind is blowing so hard it keeps popping our back door open! Even locked!




stay safe you guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning cold dark roomers! Happy Sunday  we have winds blowing 40 mph right now. Wind is blowing so hard it keeps popping our back door open! Even locked!


Crikey!!!
Hope your property survives okay and it goes by you soon.
Happy Sunday, Michelle.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Bens mom took us to a Brazilian Grill last night.....mmmmmmm it was so good!




must be something in the air!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you enjoy your meal!!!!!
> You deserve a tasty treat.




thanks boss  , hope your day has been ok.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> stay safe you guys!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!
> Hope your property survives okay and it goes by you soon.
> Happy Sunday, Michelle.


Oh its not so bad  no real rain or anything just wind  thanks for thinking about us  we get windy days like this every so often and living on the coastline makes it windier. I love love love it. Smell of the salty air.....watching the white caps in the water....it's just great


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> must be something in the air!


If any of my cold dark buddies ever come stateside, you're staying at my house and we're gonna party it up at the Brazilian Grill. I have coupons!


----------



## spud's_mum

Mmm. 
You jealous?


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 150973
> Mmm.
> You jealous?



Now if you had some fluff, you'd be talking.


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dawn has her hands full.



Oh boy, do I! Most of you know we have twin baby foster boys (have had them since they were 3 months old and they are now 13 months old) but we also have (as of two weeks ago) two sisters that were going to be separated because no foster home could/would take both. So now I have FOUR kids under 17 months old. Home. Alone with. I am still sober but it has been a bit hectic.... (Here's our youngest two, the twins in one swing and my 11 year old holding the 17 month old.) Her sister is 5 months old.

So yea. My hands are full. It's a good full, though.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm???
> Tuleo could post, surely!!



He would if he could but he is a bit busy at the moment...

(Priorities, ya know!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> If any of my cold dark buddies ever come stateside, you're staying at my house and we're gonna party it up at the Brazilian Grill. I have coupons!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
One day,one day......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 150973
> Mmm.
> You jealous?


yeuch , yeuch, yuch!!
Bleuch!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not jealous, no.
Minus points!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Oh boy, do I! Most of you know we have twin baby foster boys (have had them since they were 3 months old and they are now 13 months old) but we also have (as of two weeks ago) two sisters that were going to be separated because no foster home could/would take both. So now I have FOUR kids under 17 months old. Home. Alone with. I am still sober but it has been a bit hectic.... (Here's our youngest two, the twins in one swing and my 11 year old holding the 17 month old.) Her sister is 5 months old.
> 
> So yea. My hands are full. It's a good full, though.
> 
> View attachment 150976


Goodness!!!!!!
How do you cope????
I'd be insane by now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> He would if he could but he is a bit busy at the moment...
> 
> (Priorities, ya know!)
> 
> View attachment 150977


Fair enough.
Hi Tuleo.
He'd help me cope, I think.


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!!!!
> How do you cope????
> I'd be insane by now!



It's temporary and the two girls have been bounced around to four different homes in 3 months. No one should ever have to go through that. All four kids should be settled with family by Thanksgiving (hopefully.) Then (after fostering for 2 years and taking in 10 kids) we will be taking a break. Plus, when the baby looks at you and gives her precious smile, it is all worth it. I can sleep when I'm dead...lol


----------



## DawnH

He really is a great listener. A bit on the quiet side but I am use to it...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> It's temporary and the two girls have been bounced around to four different homes in 3 months. No one should ever have to go through that. All four kids should be settled with family by Thanksgiving (hopefully.) Then (after fostering for 2 years and taking in 10 kids) we will be taking a break. Plus, when the baby looks at you and gives her precious smile, it is all worth it. I can sleep when I'm dead...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150980


Well , bless you for all that you're doing.
My gran used to do fostering and it's a wonderful, though sometimes difficult and emotional thing.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been skateboarding with my friend... Trust me to roll in poo/sick 

Just hosed and used antibacterial wipes on it lol


----------



## stojanovski92113

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Shannon! And you're stateside as well? Bully for me. I'm intrigued by the cognitive thinking aspect of your work. 2 months ago I had a great single car wreck and one of the funner parts was a fairly good concussion. I suffer some often times entertaining and distressing thought process issues as a result. If I remember, we should talk.


I work primary with individuals who have autism, cerebral palsy, Down syndrome, Angelman syndrome, fragile x, and such. Ken, I do remember about your daughters post in regards to your accident...Thank God your still with all of us!! I'm sorry you had that horrific accident and you now are dealing with difficult thought processes. Did you do any OT or PT (occupational or physical therapy)? I'm all ears


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been skateboarding with my friend... Trust me to roll in poo/sick
> 
> Just hosed and used antibacterial wipes on it lol



Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ikr!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

stojanovski92113 said:


> Did you do any OT or PT (occupational or physical therapy)? I'm all ears


 I was in a rehabilitation center for 20+ days and received both while there and now that I'm here at the house I have both, and they are nurses as well, coming out on a weekly basis to work on me as well.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 151005


Thanks.
That makes me feel much better!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> nope, that WARM! its actually not too bad for us hear :/


That warm?! I would be freezing to death an so would OLI be!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 151005


Thank you. I'll try to.


----------



## stojanovski92113

I just got home from the Michigan humane society walk. I took my bosses dog to the walk




She had fun, it was a bit damp out. Now I'm relaxing. My energy is drained. Have to recoup for the week!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was in a rehabilitation center for 20+ days and received both while there and now that I'm here at the house I have both, and they are nurses as well, coming out on a weekly basis to work on me as well.


How've you been feeling overall? I think the entire tortoise forum was in shock when we heard the sad news about you! I've only interacted a few times with you but you were quite the joker when I read your posts prior to your accident.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I sent you a pm.


Round 2...


----------



## stojanovski92113

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Round 2...


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


>


You too


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> You too


Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I just got home from the Michigan humane society walk. I took my bosses dog to the walk
> View attachment 151010
> 
> View attachment 151011
> 
> She had fun, it was a bit damp out. Now I'm relaxing. My energy is drained. Have to recoup for the week!


Time to chill!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey!!!
Just finished for the day!!!
Eight hours today!!!
I'm exhausted.
Still, vodka now and a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time to chill!!


Hello Adam Wifey and Tidy. 

You seemed to have been very busy today, right? I was too, but.....I was watching FOOTBALL MATCHES and the *GERMAN* league.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam Wifey and Tidy.
> 
> You seemed to have been very busy today, right? I was too, but.....I was watching FOOTBALL MATCHES and the *GERMAN* league.


Sara's done 6 hours, i did 8, Tidgy's been out in the garden with a friend and is just going to bed (quite late for her). 
Glad you enjoyed the football.
Love to you and Oli.


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!
> Just finished for the day!!!
> Eight hours today!!!
> I'm exhausted.
> Still, vodka now and a day off tomorrow.


Aaaahhhhhh...isn't it nice to relax?


----------



## Gillian M

Wish you all at CDR a good night's sleep and very sweet dreams.

I for one will be dreaming of *BAYERN * *MUNCHEN*, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar
> View attachment 151019


Still looking healthy and happy to me!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Aaaahhhhhh...isn't it nice to relax?


Ohhhhhh yeeeeesssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wish you all at CDR a good night's sleep and very sweet dreams.
> 
> I for one will be dreaming of *BAYERN * *MUNCHEN*, I hope.


Night night, Gillian.
Night, Oli.
I will be dreaming of cheese, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 7th place for September adding 24 points to the score for the end of the year is...................Cameron.
@jaizei Hurrraaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
And thank you for putting up with all the drivel for another month.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And really? I'm seriously disappointed that Adam is the only one other than maybe Lyn who knows who Hari Seldon is …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And really? I'm seriously disappointed that Adam is the only one other than maybe Lyn who knows who Hari Seldon is …


Me, too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too


So much for stability and psychohistory !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So much for stability and psychohistory !


Obviously not being taught at schools anymore.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Obviously not being taught at schools anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

DawnH said:


> Oh boy, do I! Most of you know we have twin baby foster boys (have had them since they were 3 months old and they are now 13 months old) but we also have (as of two weeks ago) two sisters that were going to be separated because no foster home could/would take both. So now I have FOUR kids under 17 months old. Home. Alone with. I am still sober but it has been a bit hectic.... (Here's our youngest two, the twins in one swing and my 11 year old holding the 17 month old.) Her sister is 5 months old.
> 
> So yea. My hands are full. It's a good full, though.
> 
> View attachment 150976


You are a Supermum!!
How do you stay sane????


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Wish you all at CDR a good night's sleep and very sweet dreams.
> 
> I for one will be dreaming of *BAYERN * *MUNCHEN*, I hope.


Hope you have a good sleep Gillian!
Good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And really? I'm seriously disappointed that Adam is the only one other than maybe Lyn who knows who Hari Seldon is …


Sorry to disappoint you but not me, Ken - I thought he was in a popular band called One Direction but that was Harry Styles.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Obviously not being taught at schools anymore.


History is full of psychos!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


I thought I'd posted a laughing face emoji thing. Just another clear example of the overall degradation of the Empire as a whole.


----------



## Lyn W

How are you Ken?
Good to see you in the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I thought I'd posted a laughing face emoji thing. Just another clear example of the overall degradation of the Empire as a whole.


ha de ha!!!!
Absolutely!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good late evening all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> How are you Ken?
> Good to see you in the CDR


I'm alright. Missing family not living near me. I do have NFL with my 49ers playing the cheeseheads…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good late evening all!


Evening, Lyn.
Good day ?
Lunch with sis ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm alright. Missing family not living near me. I do have NFL with my 49ers playing the cheeseheads…


Cheeessssse????????
Yummmmyyyy!!!!!!!!!
Points!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm alright. Missing family not living near me. I do have NFL with my 49ers playing the cheeseheads…


Glad you're Ok but sorry about the family.....
Do they visit regularly?

I'm watching the rugby world cup highlights.
Haven't heard how US are getting on lately.
It is prob not a big sport over there is it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Glad you're Ok but sorry about the family.....
> Do they visit regularly?
> It is prob not a big sport over there is it?


Family not as often as I'd like. One of my sisters, bless her heart, flew up 3 times to help care for me and my medical stuff after my wreck. NFL is huge over here ! Not rugby though…


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Good day ?
> Lunch with sis ?


Quite busy and very enjoyable.
Popped to Treforrest for some Readigrass for Lola - bought 3 big bags so I'm well stocked up.
Cornered a family wanting to buy a tort for an Xmas pressie for someone and told them all about the forum.
Was wishing I had printed off a flyer to give them.
Then lunch with sis and family - chicken casserole - gorgeous!!
Finished with a nice walk.
Lovely Sunday!!
Know you've been busy but hope enjoyable.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Family not as often as I'd like. One of my sisters, bless her heart, flew up 3 times to help care for me and my medical stuff after my wreck. NFL is huge over here ! Not rugby though…


I know one of my sisters would rally around if I needed help too.
Not sure if others would bother much though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Quite busy and very enjoyable.
> Popped to Treforrest for some Readigrass for Lola - bought 3 big bags so I'm well stocked up.
> Cornered a family wanting to buy a tort for an Xmas pressie for someone and told them all about the forum.
> Was wishing I had printed off a flyer to give them.
> Then lunch with sis and family - chicken casserole - gorgeous!!
> Finished with a nice walk.
> Lovely Sunday!!
> Know you've been busy but hope enjoyable.


Yep, i'm tired, but happy.
A good day, helping people who want to learn.
Splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 6th place for September adding 25 points to previous scores to take on to the end of the year is ........Spud's Mum!!!
@spudthetortoise or have you retired for the night now?
Love all your stuff about Spud, Monty and Cheddar as well as your self-inflicted injuries!!!!
More please!!!! (except for the injuries)!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .........people who want to learn.


that's not something I'm familiar with!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> that's not something I'm familiar with!!!


It's a precious thing.


----------



## meech008

Buddy loves houseguests


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Buddy loves houseguests


Not a very shy dog, I fancy!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Buddy loves houseguests


He'd be pretty hard to ignore!
Not that you'd want to - he's lovely.
My sister's dog is the same - just wants to be cuddled and have her tummy tickled..........by anyone.
Burglars would be quite safe.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a very shy dog, I fancy!





Lyn W said:


> He'd be pretty hard to ignore!
> Not that you'd want to - he's lovely.
> My sister's dog is the same - just wants to be cuddled and have her tummy tickled..........by anyone.
> Burglars would be quite safe.


He's definitely not shy! This particular young man is one of Buddies very favorite people though. he adores him


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had no real idea how much I love my sister and how much I miss her not being here to help me just with basic life things. I'm outside Salem, Oregon and she and her husband are outside Sacramento, California so it's a bit of an expense her coming up here. I've never asked her to, but she's done this for me 3 times since my wreck and the first time I don't even really remember she or Dan visiting me. I've got to stop now, my eyes are starting to leak alittle. My mom passed away knowing she had 3 daughters and I'm proving she has/had 4. LOL.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had no real idea how much I love my sister and how much I miss her not being here to help me just with basic life things. I'm outside Salem, Oregon and she and her husband are outside Sacramento, California so it's a bit of an expense her coming up here. I've never asked her to, but she's done this for me 3 times since my wreck and the first time I don't even really remember she or Dan visiting me. I've got to stop now, my eyes are starting to leak alittle. My mom passed away knowing she had 3 daughters and I'm proving she has/had 4. LOL.


Oh, it's lovely.
I miss my family so much!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had no real idea how much I love my sister and how much I miss her not being here to help me just with basic life things. I'm outside Salem, Oregon and she and her husband are outside Sacramento, California so it's a bit of an expense her coming up here. I've never asked her to, but she's done this for me 3 times since my wreck and the first time I don't even really remember she or Dan visiting me. I've got to stop now, my eyes are starting to leak alittle. My mom passed away knowing she had 3 daughters and I'm proving she has/had 4. LOL.


She sounds like a real treasure
and obviously loves you too Ken.
I bet you argued a lot when kids though!
My sisters and I were always fighting.
My Mum had 5 girls and 1 boy - he could do no wrong!!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, it's lovely.
> I miss my family so much!


Do they ever visit Adam?


----------



## jaizei

First video this conversation brought to mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmmm.
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do they ever visit Adam?


Not very likely.
Not seen dad for 32 years.
Rest of my family dead, i'm afraid, many many years ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


>


I'm limited for my internet machine usage. Out in these parts, other than dialup its satellite access. In that I can flake tools, I'm not a complete caveman so I have satellite but I'm limited to my daily usage do to financial constraints. All that was to explain that I for the most part don't watch videos from the Internet. Sorry, but I'm sure it's good, yes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm limited for my internet machine usage. Out in these parts, other than dialup its satellite access. In that I can flake tools, I'm not a complete caveman so I have satellite but I'm limited to my daily usage do to financial constraints. All that was to explain that I for the most part don't watch videos from the Internet. Sorry, but I'm sure it's good, yes?


No.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Then I'm certainly glad I didn't look at it. Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very likely.
> Not seen dad for 32 years.
> Rest of my family dead, i'm afraid, many many years ago.


I am sorry Adam, thought you may have surviving siblings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Then I'm certainly glad I didn't look at it. Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am sorry Adam, thought you may have surviving siblings.


'Fraid not.
My two brothers and my mother were killed in a car accident.
But it's okay, all a long time ago. 
Wifey was an only child, though she has two cousins we keep in touch with.
Family is wifey, me and Tidgy, and that's good enough.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Fraid not.
> My two brothers and my mother were killed in a car accident.
> But it's okay, all a long time ago.
> Wifey was an only child, though she has two cousins we keep in touch with.
> Family is wifey, me and Tidgy, and that's good enough.


That must have been so awful for you Adam,
but while the ones we've lost will always be an important part of our lives
you're right, it's the family we have around us in the here and now that's important
and should be cherished.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.



What're you talking about?

It's a classic


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What're you talking about?
> 
> It's a classic


Good job he could right himself after being on his back
Could have been dangerous under those lights


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That must have been so awful for you Adam,
> but while the ones we've lost will always be an important part of our lives
> you're right, it's the family we have around us in the here and now that's important
> and should be cherished.


It's fine, good memories and in a way it gave me the freedom to do all the things i've done with no responsibilities and ties. 
Hard at the time, lost them, girlfriend left me and lost my job in the space of a week.
Bad times
But makes you appreciate the good times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What're you talking about?
> 
> It's a classic


Simply awful. 
Don't waste your credit ,Ken!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good job he could right himself after being on his back
> Could have been dangerous under those lights


Coiled bulbs ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bad times
> But makes you appreciate the good times.


 Those are what I'm waiting on…the good times to balance out the bad…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those are what I'm waiting on…the good times to balance out the bad…


They'll come.
But it took a long ,long time for me to get over that.
It happens in the end, though.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's fine, good memories and in a way it gave me the freedom to do all the things i've done with no responsibilities and ties.
> Hard at the time, lost them, girlfriend left me and lost my job in the space of a week.
> Bad times
> But makes you appreciate the good times.


It certainly does and puts everything in perspective.
Also shows what strength of character
you have to come through all that in such a positive way,
and with a sense of humour too!
Hats off to you!
(but you had better still keep yours on - somewhere!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It certainly does and puts everything in perspective.
> Also shows what strength of character
> you have to come through all that in such a positive way,
> and with a sense of humour too!
> Hats off to you!
> (but you had better still keep yours on - somewhere!)


My old sense of humour got a bit broken.
But I bought a new one that wore out last year.
This is my third one, that I got in a car boot sale in Geneva.
Still wearing it in, really.


----------



## Lyn W

Well sadly I have to leave you now.
Just remembered I haven't renewed my car insurance
which expired at midnight 
and must do that online before bed.
Then a big bunch of dandies to wash for his majesty.
Enjoy the rest of the evening/night, then hope you all
sleep peacefully.
Here's to the good times - which won't be far away.

Night, Night, Ken, Cameron and Adam
- and anyone else lurking!!
See you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well sadly I have to leave you now.
> Just remembered I haven't renewed my car insurance
> which expired at midnight
> and must do that online before bed.
> Then a big bunch of dandies to wash for his majesty.
> Enjoy the rest of the evening/night, then hope you all
> sleep peacefully.
> Here's to the good times - which won't be far away.
> 
> Night, Night, Ken, Cameron and Adam
> - and anyone else lurking!!
> See you soon


Happy days are here again!!!!
Night, Lyn. 
Night, Lola.


----------



## meech008

Adam....this is for you


----------



## AZtortMom

Yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Adam....this is for you


Yum!
Yum
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, that was delicious!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yummy


That's my line!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And into the top five for September in The Cold Dark Room.
In 5th place earning 26 points to add to his total and carry through to the end of the year is...........Ed!!!
,@ZEROPILOT Hurrrahhhhh for Ed!!! Not bad at all since you don't do weekends.
Thanks for your humour and also friendly and more serious posts, too. 
Everyone likes Ed!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm very fatigued after a busy day, so i'm going to go to bed now.
Nighty night Cold Dark Roomers.
Nighty Night, Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when we all arise on the 5th October....it will be:
National Child Health Day.
and National Do Something Nice Day.
And also World Teachers' Day.
So for all of you excellent teachers in The Cold Dark Room, good job and thanks a million.
( it includes me I suppose!!!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And a good health day all you youngins on their way to being teachers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And a good health day all you youngins on their way to being teachers.


Absolutely!!!!
Night night, Ken


----------



## AZtortMom

Night night Gentlemen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Night night Gentlemen


I'm still hanging in there. I'm in the PNW of the states as it were…


----------



## stojanovski92113

Goodnight everyone, I took my Advil PM's. Hopefully it will kick in soon.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 6th place for September adding 25 points to previous scores to take on to the end of the year is ........Spud's Mum!!!
> @spudthetortoise or have you retired for the night now?
> Love all your stuff about Spud, Monty and Cheddar as well as your self-inflicted injuries!!!!
> More please!!!! (except for the injuries)!!!!


Wow thanks 


It's cold and dark here.
Feels like it's still night time 
I don't want to go to school! 

Have a good day guys.


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg 
I was just trying to fix my badge and I accidentally just managed to stab myself in the finger


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg
> I was just trying to fix my badge and I accidentally just managed to stab myself in the finger




MEDIC!!! another injury , not the best start to the week. it can only get better


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone! time for me to put on the tyrant hat, myself and another lad are in charge for next couple weeks as the forman is on holiday. ohh the lads are in for a shock  actually have a list of things to dig them up for before we even start! no prisoners, i run a tight ship not a #$*^& tip! 

war face on HOOOORRRAAAHHH !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Fraid not.
> My two brothers and my mother were killed in a car accident.
> But it's okay, all a long time ago.
> Wifey was an only child, though she has two cousins we keep in touch with.
> Family is wifey, me and Tidgy, and that's good enough.




so sorry to read this adam  time is a great healer but scars remain as im sure your well aware


----------



## johnandjade

i had a dream, well nightmare really last night... fidos new light arrived and it was a CFL :0 

what kind of horse only comes out in the evening??? a 'night mare'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning gang.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.



morning mr ed, hope you're well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, John. I was sleeping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg
> I was just trying to fix my badge and I accidentally just managed to stab myself in the finger


Oh, golly!!!!
Try not to hurt yourself anymore today and we'll see you, hopefully in more or less one piece, in The Cold Dark Room this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone! time for me to put on the tyrant hat, myself and another lad are in charge for next couple weeks as the forman is on holiday. ohh the lads are in for a shock  actually have a list of things to dig them up for before we even start! no prisoners, i run a tight ship not a #$*^& tip!
> 
> war face on HOOOORRRAAAHHH !!!


Try not to sack everybody.
You'll need someone to help with the work.
And the boss won't be happy if he comes back and finds only you left, i expect.
Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so sorry to read this adam  time is a great healer but scars remain as im sure your well aware


Thanks, John.
It's fine, now.
I've got lots of scars, physical and psychological, but I rarely notice them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, John. I was sleeping.


Morning, Ed.
Hope you had a good weekend.
Calendar Photos still not posted, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 4th place for September, gaining 27 points to add to the grand total for end of year is..........Michelle!!!! 
@meech008 Thanks for all the lovely food!!!!! 
Your cheerfulness and positivity in difficult times are an inspiration and I wish you and Ben all the best in the coming weeks.
The Cold Dark Room salutes you!!!


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg
> I was just trying to fix my badge and I accidentally just managed to stab myself in the finger


I used to stab myself in the finger all the time with my badge when I worked at food lion. And God forbid it come loose while it was in my shirt..ouch!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> Hope you had a good weekend.
> Calendar Photos still not posted, I'm afraid.


I see that.
Josh is a great guy. He must also be a very busy guy.
Hopefully the dates for correcting any mistakes will be adjusted as tomorrow was the last day for doing that.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Fraid not.
> My two brothers and my mother were killed in a car accident.
> But it's okay, all a long time ago.
> Wifey was an only child, though she has two cousins we keep in touch with.
> Family is wifey, me and Tidgy, and that's good enough.


You've told me this before I think but my heart aches for you every time I see it. Family is indeed what you make of it and treasuring them is vital. I'm glad you have such a solid family and I know they adore you. We're strong believers in that close friends can be considered family too. I'm glad you got your good spirits back Adam. The world around you was gray without them I'm sure.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 4th place for September, gaining 27 points to add to the grand total for end of year is..........Michelle!!!!
> @meech008 Thanks for all the lovely food!!!!!
> Your cheerfulness and positivity in difficult times are an inspiration and I wish you and Ben all the best in the coming weeks.
> The Cold Dark Room salutes you!!!


Aw *blushes* shucks Adam, thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I used to stab myself in the finger all the time with my badge when I worked at food lion. And God forbid it come loose while it was in my shirt..ouch!


I don't think I'll ask what Food Lion is.....
Lots of things spring to mind.
Morning, Michelle.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think I'll ask what Food Lion is.....
> Lots of things spring to mind.
> Morning, Michelle.


Bahaha! Morning! It's a grocery store ;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see that.
> Josh is a great guy. He must also be a very busy guy.
> Hopefully the dates for correcting any mistakes will be adjusted as tomorrow was the last day for doing that.


Quite right, I can be patient, it's fine.
As long as we get time to react if an error has been made, i'm cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You've told me this before I think but my heart aches for you every time I see it. Family is indeed what you make of it and treasuring them is vital. I'm glad you have such a solid family and I know they adore you. We're strong believers in that close friends can be considered family too. I'm glad you got your good spirits back Adam. The world around you was gray without them I'm sure.


Thanks.
Good spirits: whisky, vodka and gin, the friends who helped me through it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think I'll ask what Food Lion is.....
> Lots of things spring to mind.
> Morning, Michelle.


 I haven't seen a Food Lion since I left South Carolina and they were all kinda scary even back then. Lots of filth and expired stuff on the shelves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bahaha! Morning! It's a grocery store ;-)


----------



## meech008

Back to the doctors today. Might have a minor "procedure" done while I'm there. Might be a bit loopy later on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't seen a Food Lion since I left South Carolina and they were all kinda scary even back then. Lots of filth and expired stuff on the shelves.



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Back to the doctors today. Might have a minor "procedure" done while I'm there. Might be a bit loopy later on


We won't notice the difference 
Good luck with that.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't seen a Food Lion since I left South Carolina and they were all kinda scary even back then. Lots of filth and expired stuff on the shelves.


They've definitely gotten better I think with that. My job was to check dates; -) but they treat their employees abysmally and that says everything it needs to


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We won't notice the difference
> Good luck with that.


Well thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> They've definitely gotten better I think with that. My job was to check dates; -) but they treat their employees abysmally and that says everything it needs to


I wouldn't think that they were all as bad. They'd all be out of business.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't think that they were all as bad. They'd all be out of business.


They're ok their way I think. Corporate delhaize keeps switching CEOs and nobody can keep anything structured


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> They're ok their way I think. Corporate delhaize keeps switching CEOs and nobody can keep anything structured


It used to be a very large grocery chain in the south.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

...About the contest. I've put together that the reason why you shouldn't show anyone the photo that you chose is because they are going to be posted and voted on without any owners names or tortoises names shown until the voting is over. That makes perfect sense and I'm glad that I was unable to post my photo here when I tried. 
The rules are (Were) a little vague to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...About the contest. I've put together that the reason why you shouldn't show anyone the photo that you chose is because they are going to be posted and voted on without any owners names or tortoises names shown until the voting is over. That makes perfect sense and I'm glad that I was unable to post my photo here when I tried.
> The rules are (Were) a little vague to me.


Yeah, I know that, but a few days grace are needed to give people a chance if their unattributed photo is not actually there, due to a technical issue.
This must be completed before voting can begin. 
However, i'm sure this will happen, just the dates will be pushed back a bit. 
It does make sense, this should not be a popularity contest of the owners.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I know that, but a few days grace are needed to give people a chance if their unattributed photo is not actually there, due to a technical issue.
> This must be completed before voting can begin.
> However, i'm sure this will happen, just the dates will be pushed back a bit.
> It does make sense, this should not be a popularity contest of the owners.


But then again WHO is universally popular? Even popular for that matter?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> But then again WHO is universally popular? Even popular for that matter?


Everyone is popular.
But some are more popular than others.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Back to the doctors today. Might have a minor "procedure" done while I'm there. Might be a bit loopy later on




hope everything goes ok


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I keep getting "pop up" ads for ARAB MATCHMAKERS.
I don't know why.


----------



## jaizei

Dating ads are one of the most prevalent and Adams location could be a keyword that triggering the Arab part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I keep getting "pop up" ads for ARAB MATCHMAKERS.
> I don't know why.


Desperate for sales, I expect.
No one uses matches anymore, only lighters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Dating ads are one of the most prevalent and Adams location could be a keyword that triggering the Arab part.


I think you are right.
It's always my fault.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The woman in the ad isn't very covered up. She's "Western style."


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Desperate for sales, I expect.
> No one uses matches anymore, only lighters.


For what a box of matches costs, you wouldn't figure that there would be any extra money to put into advertising.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The woman in the ad isn't very covered up. She's "Western style."


Half the younger women in the new cities are Western style now. 
There's a bizarre mix from fully covered with even hands covered an eyes not showing, to those that reveal eyes, then hands, then faces but with a hijab covering the hair, to no hejab, then western clothes but covered arms and legs, through revealed arms, lower legs, bit more leg and finally some with a bit of cleavage showing. 
The internet here is packed with porn sites and many young men openly sit in the cyber cafes watching porn and 'touching' themselves.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's so quiet in here that I can here the armadillos walking around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's so quiet in here that I can here the armadillos walking around.


Even the hedgehogs.
Quiet today, indeed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Spineless hedgehogs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Spineless hedgehogs?


No, they're very brave, actually.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> MEDIC!!! another injury , not the best start to the week. it can only get better


Or worse...
I have trampolining in a couple days!
I'll try my best to not hurt myself


----------



## spud's_mum

montys all snuggled up


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to get another dog.
Kelly and I have another vacation set for April. After that I'm getting one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Or worse...
> I have trampolining in a couple days!
> I'll try my best to not hurt myself


Oh, goodness!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> hope everything goes ok


Nothing done today! Will have the procedure friday. Get to go under anesthesia and everything


----------



## spud's_mum

Ok so I have I dilemma...
I have found a perfect gerbil cage.
It's meant to be a showcase from ikea but lots of people have said that it works really well as pet cages if you put it on it's side with out the door/shelves 
And the best part... Only £40!

It's very large, too
Width: 43 cm 
Depth: 37 cm 
Length: 163 cm 

The problem is...
There's literally no space in my too 
I'm going to re do my room and throw EERYTHING that I don't use away an I hope that I can make space!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to get another dog.
> Kelly and I have another vacation set for April. After that I'm getting one.


Do you have a specific kind you're looking for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Nothing done today! Will have the procedure friday. Get to go under anesthesia and everything


Golly.
Just routine stuff though, right ?


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok so I have I dilemma...
> I have found a perfect gerbil cage.
> It's meant to be a showcase from ikea but lots of people have said that it works really well as pet cages if you put it on it's side with out the door/shelves
> And the best part... Only £40!
> 
> It's very large, too
> Width: 43 cm
> Depth: 37 cm
> Length: 163 cm
> 
> The problem is...
> There's literally no space in my too
> I'm going to re do my room and throw EERYTHING that I don't use away an I hope that I can make space!



Here it is



And this is one being used as a hamster cage


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok so I have I dilemma...
> I have found a perfect gerbil cage.
> It's meant to be a showcase from ikea but lots of people have said that it works really well as pet cages if you put it on it's side with out the door/shelves
> And the best part... Only £40!
> 
> It's very large, too
> Width: 43 cm
> Depth: 37 cm
> Length: 163 cm
> 
> The problem is...
> There's literally no space in my too
> I'm going to re do my room and throw EERYTHING that I don't use away an I hope that I can make space!


Ditch the bed! 
Sleep in a corner.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Do you have a specific kind you're looking for?


Probably another Chihuahua.
I always hated them until someone gave me Chester.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ditch the bed!
> Sleep in a corner.


Or I could just give my whole room to cheddar and just sleep in the garden shed or the hallway  haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 151118
> 
> 
> And this is one being used as a hamster cage
> View attachment 151119


Tempting.
That looks really, really good.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tempting.
> That looks really, really good.


Id also probably work out a way to attach the barred top bit so I can make use of it and he will have more space


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly.
> Just routine stuff though, right ?


Not Exactly Routine for me. The doctor does it all the time though so I'm not too worried and hopefully this will help to alleviate some of the problems. I need to lose some weight, which will help with my fertility struggles as well as the surgery. I've never been more determined in my life. We will fix this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Or I could just give my whole room to cheddar and just sleep in the garden shed or the hallway  haha


Yeah, that might be best...


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Probably another Chihuahua.
> I always hated them until someone gave me Chester.


I have met some really, very sweet chihuahuas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Not Exactly Routine for me. The doctor does it all the time though so I'm not too worried and hopefully this will help to alleviate some of the problems. I need to lose some weight, which will help with my fertility struggles as well as the surgery. I've never been more determined in my life. We will fix this


You will!!!!
I know you can do it!!!! 
And we'll be here to help you along and give as much support as we are able!!! 
Go, Meech!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I have met some really, very sweet chihuahuas!


Chester was quite a nasty bastard but I loved him.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Nothing done today! Will have the procedure friday. Get to go under anesthesia and everything




there's always an upside


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Nothing done today! Will have the procedure friday. Get to go under anesthesia and everything


Outpatient stuff?


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Outpatient stuff?


Yep! In and out pretty much. Very little recovery time too which is great! I'll get to be on here all Friday after


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yep! In and out pretty much. Very little recovery time too which is great! I'll get to be on here all Friday after


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
There's John's upside!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You will!!!!
> I know you can do it!!!!
> And we'll be here to help you along and give as much support as we are able!!!
> Go, Meech!!!


Thank you  I am trying very hard to stay positive and I know I will stay focused. I want this more than I've ever wanted anything in my life and if this is what I have to do to get a little bit and Michelle running around then this is what I will do


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Not Exactly Routine for me. The doctor does it all the time though so I'm not too worried and hopefully this will help to alleviate some of the problems. I need to lose some weight, which will help with my fertility struggles as well as the surgery. I've never been more determined in my life. We will fix this




hoorahh! good attitude kick some butt meech


----------



## johnandjade

well looks like my little pep talk worked today, thats the cleanist the workshop has stayed in years! 

beer time!!!


----------



## johnandjade

@Cowboy Ken.... I actually had a pint of coors last night! wasn't to bad at all!  


...still aint bud though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

By my simple count, there are many more votes for Adam to be a new moderator than any other person.......


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> By my simple count, there are many more votes for Adam to be a new moderator than any other person.......




guess we best start behaving in here . hows your day been sir?


----------



## johnandjade

ouch!! ooo yaahh!! 

... just mistook some hedgehogs for slippers


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> guess we best start behaving in here . hows your day been sir?


Fine thanks. It's my last day of playing boss. As of tomorrow I'll be reduced to mechanic.
How about your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well looks like my little pep talk worked today, thats the cleanist the workshop has stayed in years!
> 
> beer time!!!


Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> @Cowboy Ken.... I actually had a pint of coors last night! wasn't to bad at all!
> 
> 
> ...still aint bud though


@Cowboy_Ken see above. 
I quite like it, too.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine thanks. It's my last day of playing boss. As of tomorrow I'll be reduced to mechanic.
> How about your day?




was my first day of playing boss! can't complain, it went quick enough. work to do at home... but it can wait!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




how are we this evening boss?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> By my simple count, there are many more votes for Adam to be a new moderator than any other person.......


Really ?
Well, see Yvonne's comment.
There lieth the problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess we best start behaving in here . hows your day been sir?


You are always terribly good, John.
A real goody goody.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really ?
> Well, see Yvonne's comment.
> There lieth the problem.


In fact the term "landslide" comes to mind.
Yvonne is a great moderator and in fact my favorite. She is well aware that no one is perfect and we've all seen other mods behave badly.
We need an overseas member to moderate and there just is no other candidate better suited than you.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> In fact the term "landslide" comes to mind.
> Yvonne is a great moderator and in fact my favorite. She is well aware that no one is perfect and we've all seen other mods behave badly.




agreed! miss yvonnee is my favourite as well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are always terribly good, John.
> A real goody goody.




good for nothing you mean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we this evening boss?


Lovely day off, thanks.
It's still National Vodka day here (for me at least).
Been sharing some nice quality time with Tidgy.
Wifey sleeping.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam, If you recall, you and I also started out on a bad note.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really ?
> Well, see Yvonne's comment.
> There lieth the problem.




don't know the history behind it, but its mr josh that will decide? are you willing if offered?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> don't know the history behind it, but its mr josh that will decide? are you willing if offered?


True. And I'm not aware of Josh's thoughts.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely day off, thanks.
> It's still National Vodka day here (for me at least).
> Been sharing some nice quality time with Tidgy.
> Wifey sleeping.




I may have had one too many last night, was informed this morning i made jade give me coally back (piggy back?) to bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> In fact the term "landslide" comes to mind.
> Yvonne is a great moderator and in fact my favorite. She is well aware that no one is perfect and we've all seen other mods behave badly.
> We need an overseas member to moderate and there just is no other candidate better suited than you.


Blushes a lot.
That really is terribly nice of you, old chap, but it isn't a vote nor a popularity contest.
Josh, quite correctly, will decide and he is probably likely to be swayed by remarks made by his moderators.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good for nothing you mean


No, I don't.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blushes a lot.
> That really is terribly nice of you, old chap, but it isn't a vote nor a popularity contest.
> Josh, quite correctly, will decide and he is probably likely to be swayed by remarks made by his moderators.


I quite agree, but the post was looking for candidates to be a new moderator. We suggested candidates and only one person kept getting nominated. (Over and over) So it's not any one person trying to prop up a friend. nothing like that.
As for me, I have other friends here. I didn't think any one else fit the bill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam, If you recall, you and I also started out on a bad note.


One of the lovely things about the culture/religion here is that one shouldn't bear a grudge for more than three days. 
I honestly don't remember our 'disagreement', and am not sure I wish to be reminded.
I move on and start afresh.
Sorry that we started off that way, but i'm extraordinarily glad that we've ended up as friends.
And sincerely hope we stay that way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the lovely things about the culture/religion here is that one shouldn't bear a grudge for more than three days.
> I honestly don't remember our 'disagreement', and am not sure I wish to be reminded.
> I move on and start afresh.
> Sorry that we started off that way, but i'm extraordinarily glad that we've ended up as friends.
> And sincerely hope we stay that way.


It was one of the times that I was trying to be helpful but came off sounding like a moron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't know the history behind it, but its mr josh that will decide? are you willing if offered?


I am prone to the occasional temper tantrum.
I sound off, get it out of my system and go forward.
Unfortunately, I have been known to say things I regret, though i may have meant them, and can hurt peoples feelings, which is not a good thing to do.
I usually stand by remarks I have made, but sometimes shouldn't have made them. 
Whatever I said, was my opinion at the time, but I am learning to think before reacting on this forum.
i am not going to be offered it, so the question is theoretical, but I would certainly be very honoured if asked.
I would certainly consider it, but I honestly don't think it will happen.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was one of the times that I was trying to be helpful but came off sounding like a moron.




we all have off days, what ever was said doesn't matter, and your certainly not a moron! quite the opposite in fact


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I say that it is likely to happen.
I almost always win when I bet. Are we betting?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I quite agree, but the post was looking for candidates to be a new moderator. We suggested candidates and only one person kept getting nominated. (Over and over) So it's not any one person trying to prop up a friend. nothing like that.
> As for me, I have other friends here. I didn't think any one else fit the bill.


For me, i think Anyfoot (Craig) would be an an admirable choice to represent 'not America' .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going to have to go soon. 
Everyone have a nice night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was one of the times that I was trying to be helpful but came off sounding like a moron.


In that case, i am very sorry that I misread your help, I certainly do not think of you as a moron, and i'm sure I never said that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me, i think Anyfoot (Craig) would be an an admirable choice to represent 'not America' .


He was mentioned. I didn't disagree with any of the names. There are many great folks here. I just picked the one that I thought was the best fit.
Anyfoot is a little less extroverted and more mellow. Your polar opposite.
Not meant to be insulting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In that case, i am very sorry that I misread your help, I certainly do not think of you as a moron, and i'm sure I never said that!


And then there was the dead tortoise thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we all have off days, what ever was said doesn't matter, and your certainly not a moron! quite the opposite in fact


Yup.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am prone to the occasional temper tantrum.
> I sound off, get it out of my system and go forward.
> Unfortunately, I have been known to say things I regret, though i may have meant them, and can hurt peoples feelings, which is not a good thing to do.
> I usually stand by remarks I have made, but sometimes shouldn't have made them.
> Whatever I said, was my opinion at the time, but I am learning to think before reacting on this forum.
> i am not going to be offered it, so the question is theoretical, but I would certainly be very honoured if asked.
> I would certainly consider it, but I honestly don't think it will happen.




we can't all get on all the time. I have a very short fuse in the 'real world' , people annoy me! I must admit i do like miss yvonnee, and im sure personal differences aside she well do best by the forum. 

for what it's worth i think you're a smashing chap, and more than capable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I say that it is likely to happen.
> I almost always win when I bet. Are we betting?


Ok, I bet 50 Cold Dark Room Points that i don't get offered it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I get or lose 50? Deal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to have to go soon.
> Everyone have a nice night.


See you tomorrow,Ed.
Take care, now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> we can't all get on all the time. I have a very short fuse in the 'real world' , people annoy me! I must admit i do like miss yvonnee, and im sure personal differences aside she well do best by the forum.
> 
> for what it's worth i think you're a smashing chap, and more than capable


People have a bad day every now and again. How could you base that on the way you feel about them from then on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He was mentioned. I didn't disagree with any of the names. There are many great folks here. I just picked the one that I thought was the best fit.
> Anyfoot is a little less extroverted and more mellow. Your polar opposite.
> Not meant to be insulting.


No, I know you weren't bad-mouthing anybody else.
Thanks again 
Dead tortoise thing????
I'm pretty sure we were on the same side all the way through that, rooting for Bertha!!!
Scared me half to death for weeks!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I meant when I was sure that Tidgy was dead.
Bertha actually was dead. Kinda.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we can't all get on all the time. I have a very short fuse in the 'real world' , people annoy me! I must admit i do like miss yvonnee, and im sure personal differences aside she well do best by the forum.
> 
> for what it's worth i think you're a smashing chap, and more than capable


Thanks, I am indeed a smashing chap and i am not in any way 'dissing' Yvonne.
She is a massive asset to the forum. 
Sadly, she doesn't like me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I get or lose 50? Deal.


Deal!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 11th place for September earning 20 more points to carry on is..............Bea.
> @Moozillion thanks for your fun and information, know you're very busy now, but The Cold Dark Room is a sadder place when you're not around much. Hope you're doing well.


Thanks so much- you're so very sweet!!! 
Yeah, I'm not on the forum at all during the week lately- not even lurking. Weekends at home are busy too. 
BUT after October 22, I am a FREE WOMAN!!! ...well, maybe not exactly FREE, but my rates are reasonable! Ha! 

I will leave you for today with 2 jokes:

Why did the bottle insist on being at the FRONT of the shelf?
Because it's a liter, not a follower! 

What do you call a fish with no eyes?
a FSH. 

Hugs to all CDRoomers!
Will be back more often later this month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I meant when I was sure that Tidgy was dead.
> Bertha actually was dead. Kinda.
> Good night.


ha de ha ha!!!!!
.
But they're both full of life now and hopefully in the calendar contest!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much- you're so very sweet!!!
> Yeah, I'm not on the forum at all during the week lately- not even lurking. Weekends at home are busy too.
> BUT after October 22, I am a FREE WOMAN!!! ...well, maybe not exactly FREE, but my rates are reasonable! Ha!
> 
> I will leave you for today with 2 jokes:
> 
> Why did the bottle insist on being at the FRONT of the shelf?
> Because it's a liter, not a follower!
> 
> What do you call a fish with no eyes?
> a FSH.
> 
> Hugs to all CDRoomers!
> Will be back more often later this month.


Dear, oh dearie me, your jokes haven't improved have they ?
So good to hear from you.
Look forward to your reasonable rates at the end of the month.
Don't overdo it, my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

off to throw some straws at the pizza, no doubt put some more holes in the floor:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to throw some straws at the pizza, no doubt put some more holes in the floor:/


Gosh, forgot again!!!
Ok, darts competition starts tomorrow.
Promise.
Ish.


----------



## Momof4

Well Adam, I nominated you and I really do hope you will consider the position if you're asked!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Well Adam, I nominated you and I really do hope you will consider the position if you're asked!!


Thanks, Kathy, I would consider it, bit don't think it even remotely possible that I will be asked
Still, I've got my lovely Cold Dark Room!!!


----------



## Momof4

What do cheese makers dance to on Halloween??

The muenster mash!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What do cheese makers dance to on Halloween??
> 
> The muenster mash!


Ha de ha de ha!
Points!


----------



## spud's_mum

Drawing a tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Drawing a tortoise
> View attachment 151144


Ha de ha!
That's super!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> What do cheese makers dance to on Halloween??
> 
> The muenster mash!


Bwa ha ha!!! I'm telling this one to the kids! I may have to explain what Muenster cheese is...but it will be worth it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Drawing a tortoise
> View attachment 151144


What a great cartoon!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Adam has been stepping out of the cold dark room and heading into the garden. I thought it was my turn to venture into the cold and dark...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> What a great cartoon!


Spud's Mum is very talented !


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spud's Mum is very talented !


Thanks guys 

Just finished it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Adam has been stepping out of the cold dark room and heading into the garden. I thought it was my turn to venture into the cold and dark...


The garden Is a very welcome contrast.
I have popped in occasionally.
Must do so more often!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Just finished it.
> View attachment 151146


Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The garden Is a very welcome contrast.
> I have popped in occasionally.
> Must do so more often!!!


That's what I say about the cold dark room, but then I often forget where the personal promotions section is! --Never claimed to be swift


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> That's what I say about the cold dark room, but then I often forget where the personal promotions section is! --Never claimed to be swift


I like being hidden away at the bottom of the page.
Suits The Cold Dark Room and me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Just finished it.
> View attachment 151146


Fabulous!! Is this part of your profession? Or just for fun?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like being hidden away at the bottom of the page.
> Suits The Cold Dark Room and me!


That does seem appropriate for a cold dark room


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> ouch!! ooo yaahh!!
> 
> ... just mistook some hedgehogs for slippers


Reminds me of an episode of "One Foot in the Grave." Seen it? The guy looses his slipper in the dark garden and steps into a dead hedgehog thinking it was his shoe. -Man, that show was messed up!


----------



## spud's_mum

Prairie Mom said:


> Fabulous!! Is this part of your profession? Or just for fun?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent!!!!!!


Thanks 
It's just for fun...
I don't like drawing realistic though, so I don't enjoy art at school very much 

I copied the shape of this one, not traced, just copied then finished him myself so there's not much skill in this drawing.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really ?
> Well, see Yvonne's comment.
> There lieth the problem.


I could not think what her comment was in reference to. Are you aware of anything in particular?

I thought you handled that one kind of angry recent poster really really well.


----------



## spud's_mum

It's finished now, I promise haha 
Just added the last little details


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> It's just for fun...
> I don't like drawing realistic though, so I don't enjoy art at school very much
> 
> I copied the shape of this one, not traced, just copied then finished him myself so there's not much skill in this drawing.


Professional cartoonists used to do similar things. All good stuff.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me, i think Anyfoot (Craig) would be an an admirable choice to represent 'not America' .


Team: "Not America" --ha ha ha! That's awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Reminds me of an episode of "One Foot in the Grave." Seen it? The guy looses his slipper in the dark garden and steps into a dead hedgehog thinking it was his shoe. -Man, that show was messed up!


" I don't belieeve it!!!!!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I could not think what her comment was in reference to. Are you aware of anything in particular?
> 
> I thought you handled that one kind of angry recent poster really really well.


Thanks, again.
I got into a bit of a spat with the mods in general a couple of times.
I am not entirely an innocent party!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> " I don't belieeve it!!!!!"


YESSSS! I could hear his voice as I read it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> It's just for fun...
> I don't like drawing realistic though, so I don't enjoy art at school very much
> 
> I copied the shape of this one, not traced, just copied then finished him myself so there's not much skill in this drawing.


Still much better than i could do, i can't draw at all.
Did you see my Saturn and her rings drawing ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, again.
> I got into a bit of a spat with the mods in general a couple of times.
> I am not entirely an innocent party!


awww...you're not the only one. I've needed my head twisted on right myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Team: "Not America" --ha ha ha! That's awesome


They were talking about having a representative from outside the USA 'cos of time zones or making it more global or something.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They were talking about having a representative from outside the USA 'cos of time zones or making it more global or something.


Oh yes...I got that and it makes sense. I still love the idea of someone representing "Not America"--very funny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh yes...I got that and it makes sense. I still love the idea of someone representing "Not America"--very funny


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm still imagining "Not America" on the back of a jersey.


----------



## Prairie Mom

OH!!! I can't believe I haven't mentioned this here....I have a squirrel named "Cheese." That should get me a few points for sure!!! I'll try to look through photos and see if I can find a good one of "Cheese."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm still imagining "Not America" on the back of a jersey.


Well, a couple more 'not America' bods have just entered The Cold Dark Room.
Lyn representing Wales and John for Scotland!!! 
It's nice when all the countries come together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> OH!!! I can't believe I haven't mentioned this here....I have a squirrel named "Cheese." That should get me a few points for sure!!! I'll try to look through photos and see if I can find a good one of "Cheese."


Yep, points for 'Cheese'.
And extra for the photo, i love squirrels.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Reminds me of an episode of "One Foot in the Grave." Seen it? The guy looses his slipper in the dark garden and steps into a dead hedgehog thinking it was his shoe. -Man, that show was messed up!




i known it indeed , have actually posted the intro on here before! 


1,2,3 .... ' i don't belllllliiieeeeeevveee it!'


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here's one...
This is Cheese snacking on some walnuts on my lap


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> i known it indeed , have actually posted the intro on here before!
> 
> 
> 1,2,3 .... ' i don't belllllliiieeeeeevveee it!'


ha ha...I'm sorry I missed it! I need to keep up better


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> YESSSS! I could hear his voice as I read it!




this works very well with pictures or meme's of morgen freeman! you always read it as you hear his voice


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> this works very well with pictures or meme's of morgen freeman! you always read it as you hear his voice


I'm now reading everything in the voice of Morgan Freeman. I am now THINKING in the voice of Morgan Freeman. I feel so masculine and calm...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when we all arise on the 5th October....it will be:
> National Child Health Day.
> and National Do Something Nice Day.
> And also World Teachers' Day.
> So for all of you excellent teachers in The Cold Dark Room, good job and thanks a million.
> ( it includes me I suppose!!!)


Went completely unnoticed in school!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, a couple more 'not America' bods have just entered The Cold Dark Room.
> Lyn representing Wales and John for Scotland!!!
> It's nice when all the countries come together.




don't tell the one legged pirate, there will be mutany  

I used to have a lion rampant above the bed, but since jades painted im not aloud it anymore ... and fidos saltire will have to come down as wont be seen  

...on the plus side.... mancave wallpaper


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And a good health day all you youngins on their way to being teachers.


...it's not too late to change your mind.....!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Time for me to go. Have a great day everyone and believe...


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Night night Gentlemen


Do we have gentlemen in here?
I must have missed them.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Went completely unnoticed in school!




happy teachers day miss womblyn!! 

and mr adam! ... points for you sir, 3.14 of them


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Wow thanks
> 
> 
> It's cold and dark here.
> Feels like it's still night time
> I don't want to go to school!


Nor me!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm now reading everything in the voice of Morgan Freeman. I am now THINKING in the voice of Morgan Freeman. I feel so masculine and calm...


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Or worse...
> I have trampolining in a couple days!
> I'll try my best to not hurt myself



...............or anyone else!
make sure you stay in the centre!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Or I could just give my whole room to cheddar and just sleep in the garden shed or the hallway  haha


Harry Potter managed OK under the stairs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Here's one...
> This is Cheese snacking on some walnuts on my lap
> View attachment 151151


Wow! Wow! Wow:! Wow! 
and wow, too.
He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> ...............or anyone else!
> make sure you stay in the centre!




I do seem to have a problem with that!
I can do the moves, but I any do 10 straight jumps on the cross!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine thanks. It's my last day of playing boss. As of tomorrow I'll be reduced to mechanic.
> How about your day?


Well that should put a spanner in the works!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Went completely unnoticed in school!


Not surprised.
They missed Teaching Assistants' Day, too, i recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't tell the one legged pirate, there will be mutany
> 
> I used to have a lion rampant above the bed, but since jades painted im not aloud it anymore ... and fidos saltire will have to come down as wont be seen
> 
> ...on the plus side.... mancave wallpaper


You gotta find room for The Saltire!!!! 
or it's treason!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Time for me to go. Have a great day everyone and believe...


Ha de ha.
Bye bye.
We'll leave a gingerbread trail from the Garden to The Cold Dark Room, so you can find your way back!
Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do we have gentlemen in here?
> I must have missed them.


Cheek!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy teachers day miss womblyn!!
> 
> and mr adam! ... points for you sir, 3.14 of them


That's a bit messy for my scoring system. 
But thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, I am indeed a smashing chap and i am not in any way 'dissing' Yvonne.
> She is a massive asset to the forum.
> Sadly, she doesn't like me.


But she knows your name!
I think you'll do a great job!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much- you're so very sweet!!!
> Yeah, I'm not on the forum at all during the week lately- not even lurking. Weekends at home are busy too.
> BUT after October 22, I am a FREE WOMAN!!! ...well, maybe not exactly FREE, but my rates are reasonable! Ha!
> 
> I will leave you for today with 2 jokes:
> 
> Why did the bottle insist on being at the FRONT of the shelf?
> Because it's a liter, not a follower!
> 
> What do you call a fish with no eyes?
> a FSH.
> 
> Hugs to all CDRoomers!
> Will be back more often later this month.


Not long now Bea!
Hurry back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But she knows your name!
> I think you'll do a great job!!


Yes, She wasn't sure about yours was she?
Thanks, but once again, it's not happening.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> OH!!! I can't believe I haven't mentioned this here....I have a squirrel named "Cheese." That should get me a few points for sure!!! I'll try to look through photos and see if I can find a good one of "Cheese."


Spuds Mum has a gerbil called Cheddar - they should get together!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Here's one...
> This is Cheese snacking on some walnuts on my lap
> View attachment 151151


We have lots of squirrels in a local park and they are so used to being fed they have been known to mug people walking through with carrier bags.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We have lots of squirrels in a local park and they are so used to being fed they have been known to mug people walking through with carrier bags.



that's 'cause there nuts!


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys!
I'm retiring now for the night 
Until tomorrow, please enjoy this adorable pic of cheddar



Have a good night.
I'll speak to you tomorrow


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and one more thing...
Ive decide that at the weekend I'm tackling my room and throwing everything out o hopefully make room for a new home for cheddar


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys!
> I'm retiring now for the night
> Until tomorrow, please enjoy this adorable pic of cheddar
> View attachment 151155
> 
> 
> Have a good night.
> I'll speak to you tomorrow


Night Night Stay safe!!


----------



## Lyn W

Phew I've been running trying to catch you with you all!!
Just finished.
Hope everyone is well in here today!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Phew I've been running trying to catch you with you all!!
> Just finished.
> Hope everyone is well in here today!




busy day?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> busy day?



Hi John, yes fairly busy,
Then had to spend ages trawling the car insurance websites to find a good deal.
Made my eyes hurt!
Did you enjoy being boss?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> that's 'cause there nuts!


A man walked into a psychiatrist's office wearing nothing but cling film below the waist.

"Mmmm, " he said, "I can clearly see your nuts."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's 'cause there nuts!


It would be improdent to suggest that.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, yes fairly busy,
> Then had to spend ages trawling the car insurance websites to find a good deal.
> Made my eyes hurt!
> Did you enjoy being boss?




im lucky, jade deals with the bills, shes the sensible one  

one boy didn't show! however... we did have our best day in a while, work on a point system believe it or not! usually around 12 a body... today was 18  , split duty between me and another lad though, im just a sargent... the iron fist


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys!
> I'm retiring now for the night
> Until tomorrow, please enjoy this adorable pic of cheddar
> View attachment 151155
> 
> 
> Have a good night.
> I'll speak to you tomorrow


Night, Cheddar.
Night, Spud's Mum. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Phew I've been running trying to catch you with you all!!
> Just finished.
> Hope everyone is well in here today!


Splendid, thank you.
Nice day off.
Hope you've had a good day, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would be improdent to suggest that.


I just picked up a colour chart for squirrels interested in decorating and home improvements.
It's called "50 Shades of Drey"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A man walked into a psychiatrist's office wearing nothing but cling film below the waist.
> 
> "Mmmm, " he said, "I can clearly see your nuts."


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A man walked into a psychiatrist's office wearing nothing but cling film below the waist.
> 
> "Mmmm, " he said, "I can clearly see your nuts."




a 'friend of mine' went to the doc with a bit of a personal problem, the doc asked him how he felt about an internal examination.. 

'well you're the doctor, but im guessing with you finger'!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im lucky, jade deals with the bills, shes the sensible one
> 
> one boy didn't show! however... we did have our best day in a while, work on a point system believe it or not! usually around 12 a body... today was 18  , split duty between me and another lad though, im just a sargent... the iron fist


Don't go near an industrial magnet with that fist of yours.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't go near an industrial magnet with that fist of yours.




got so many fillings I kept punching my self in the mouth!  

actually had to sign a print of at dentist for treatment.... it not even funny, around 30 treatments and most were/are 2hr appointments. was ashamed when i seen it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was rather hoping she's be on this evening.
Still, in 3rd place for September with 28 more points to go forward to the end of the Year is Gillian. 
@Gillian Moore Thanks so much for joining in all the crazy fun and being an important part of the Cold Dark Room.
And hurrah!! for Bayern Munich!!!! 
Tidgy sends a big kiss to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got so many fillings I kept punching my self in the mouth!
> 
> actually had to sign a print of at dentist for treatment.... it not even funny, around 30 treatments and most were/are 2hr appointments. was ashamed when i seen it



But it's all done now, right ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's all done now, right ?


 

nope lol, and that been a year! I'll grab a pic, it's disgraceful no excuse


----------



## Lyn W

[


johnandjade said:


> got so many fillings I kept punching my self in the mouth!
> 
> actually had to sign a print of at dentist for treatment.... it not even funny, around 30 treatments and most were/are 2hr appointments. was ashamed when i seen it


Never mind - don't be down in the mouth!


----------



## Lyn W

Right time for me to get Lola's breakfast organised.
So I'll say goodnight now to you CDRers
Enjoy the rest of your day and take care.
See you tomorrow!
Night night!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Right time for me to get Lola's breakfast organised.
> So I'll say goodnight now to you CDRers
> Enjoy the rest of your day and take care.
> See you tomorrow!
> Night night!




night miss lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope lol, and that been a year! I'll grab a pic, it's disgraceful no excuse


I haven't been to a dentist in 30 years, so I'm not going to start criticizing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right time for me to get Lola's breakfast organised.
> So I'll say goodnight now to you CDRers
> Enjoy the rest of your day and take care.
> See you tomorrow!
> Night night!


Oh!
Night, night, Lyn.
Send love to Lola and his breakfast.
Have a good day and see you in the evening for darts, I hope.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I haven't been to a dentist in 30 years, so I'm not going to start criticizing.




couldn't find paper work, jade must have filed it. only reason I went is because its free, dread to think the cost, must be in the thousands :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> couldn't find paper work, jade must have filed it. only reason I went is because its free, dread to think the cost, must be in the thousands :/


You work hard, and therefore earn your free NHS, you pay enough tax, i'm sure. 
Don't feel guilty, my TB treatment must have cost thousands and thousands, too.


----------



## johnandjade

what was the name of the attenbourgh documentary you worked on mr adam? , amazon shopping just now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what was the name of the attenbourgh documentary you worked on mr adam? , amazon shopping just now


"Lost Worlds, Vanished Lives."
It was quite a few years back, mind, when i was a young whippersnapper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what was the name of the attenbourgh documentary you worked on mr adam? , amazon shopping just now


Did you ever watch , "The Goodies" ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You work hard, and therefore earn your free NHS, you pay enough tax, i'm sure.
> Don't feel guilty, my TB treatment must have cost thousands and thousands, too.





the nhs is a god send, I still can't get my head round the fact free health care is not universal had a few operations myself from birth and due more, probably wouldn't be here my self if wasn't for it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you ever watch , "The Goodies" ?




think I know the name? ... to google boogle!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you ever watch , "The Goodies" ?







the dungarees shot looks familiar but it's before my time. the fair haired fellow looks like the science teacher from willy wonka?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Lost Worlds, Vanished Lives."
> It was quite a few years back, mind, when i was a young whippersnapper.




got it!



due Thursday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the nhs is a god send, I still can't get my head round the fact free health care is not universal had a few operations myself from birth and due more, probably wouldn't be here my self if wasn't for it


People do moan about it, and it's not perfect, but the NHS is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the dungarees shot looks familiar but it's before my time. the fair haired fellow looks like the science teacher from willy wonka?


That's Tim Brooke-Taylor, no idea if he was in Wily Wonka.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got it!
> View attachment 151162
> 
> 
> due Thursday


Wow! 
I had no idea it was available on DVD!
It never occurred to me to look!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's Tim Brooke-Taylor, no idea if he was in Wily Wonka.



ah yes looks like it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's Tim Brooke-Taylor, no idea if he was in Wily Wonka.




actually love that film. hate the remake though


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> I had no idea it was available on DVD!
> It never occurred to me to look!




happy addition to the collection


----------



## johnandjade

alass, not the science teacher but i was close...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy addition to the collection


Hope you enjoy it!!!!
It's pretty darned good, if you ask me
But I might be slightly biased.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you enjoy it!!!!
> It's pretty darned good, if you ask me
> But I might be slightly biased.




love his stuff, have a couple of the box sets. looking forward to watching


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love his stuff, have a couple of the box sets. looking forward to watching


Life on Earth was one of the best documentary series ever made, in my opinion. 
He's great.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Life on Earth was one of the best documentary series ever made, in my opinion.
> He's great.




don't think I've seen that one, have life, and planet earth if that counts lol. yeah sir david is a legend! showing his age now though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't think I've seen that one, have life, and planet earth if that counts lol. yeah sir david is a legend! showing his age now though


Yeah, but aren't we all ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In second place for September taking a further 29 points on to the end of the year is....................Lyn......
@Lyn W another stonking month in The Cold Dark Room, despite all your commitments.
I so love our punning, sparring and general silliness. This Cold Dark Room would be much Colder and Darker without you.
Thanks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> Bye bye.
> We'll leave a gingerbread trail from the Garden to The Cold Dark Room, so you can find your way back!
> Thanks for visiting!


I'll just follow the scent of Cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll just follow the scent of Cheese


Yep, that works, too.
We ran out of air-freshener in here and though we have scented candles, lighting them is forbidden.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but aren't we all ?




I'm in still in my prime (does a little rocky spar ) only 30 next year and my poor wee body is double that at least, was saying to jade the other day how I heard you are 20% more likely to suffer heart failure if yo live in a flight path...

we live next to an airport, i work next to the airport andi was born with a dodgy ticker. add the abuse its took... mentally still half my age though 

wibble


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Spuds Mum has a gerbil called Cheddar - they should get together!


I had no idea! I see little furry playdates in the future!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> We have lots of squirrels in a local park and they are so used to being fed they have been known to mug people walking through with carrier bags.


YIPES!!! That worries me! Their claws are like miniature Grisly bear claws scraping up and down wherever they can grab hold. This could be down-right dangerous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm in still in my prime (does a little rocky spar ) only 30 next year and my poor wee body is double that at least, was saying to jade the other day how I heard you are 20% more likely to suffer heart failure if yo live in a flight path...
> 
> we live next to an airport, i work next to the airport andi was born with a dodgy ticker. add the abuse its took... mentally still half my age though
> 
> wibble


i'm very mature.
Wibble! Wibble!


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Night guys!
> I'm retiring now for the night
> Until tomorrow, please enjoy this adorable pic of cheddar
> View attachment 151155
> 
> 
> Have a good night.
> I'll speak to you tomorrow


Oh hello, Cheddar!!! You're so cute! Please say hello to your new furry pen-pal "Cheese"...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I had no idea! I see little furry playdates in the future!


She lives In England, but it's possible in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> nope lol, and that been a year! I'll grab a pic, it's disgraceful no excuse


You're getting it fixed is what matters! Dental work here is ridiculously expensive even with "insurance " and I have no idea what it's like there but I do think you said you were going to the dental college. Good for you! You're fixing it and THAT'S something to be proud of sir


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm very mature.
> Wibble! Wibble!




so one more time boldrick... if i have 3 beans and i add 2 MORE beans, what do i have??!! 



...a very small casserole sir


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You're getting it fixed is what matters! Dental work here is ridiculously expensive even with "insurance " and I have no idea what it's like there but I do think you said you were going to the dental college. Good for you! You're fixing it and THAT'S something to be proud of sir




used to have to get put to sleep for treatment, now i've had with no jags at all!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> got so many fillings I kept punching my self in the mouth!
> 
> actually had to sign a print of at dentist for treatment.... it not even funny, around 30 treatments and most were/are 2hr appointments. was ashamed when i seen it


Ugh...I won't judge. I've been the Dentist's best friend my whole life.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Ugh...I won't judge. I've been the Dentist's best friend my whole life.




self inflicted but no fun at all  I should have listened to mommy! 


made a fortune of the tooth fairy though


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> used to have to get put to sleep for treatment, now i've had with no jags at all!


Upside


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so one more time boldrick... if i have 3 beans and i add 2 MORE beans, what do i have??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...a very small casserole sir


Four beans......and that one!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that works, too.
> We ran out of air-freshener in here and though we have scented candles, lighting them is forbidden.


he he he..."lighting them is forbidden"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She lives In England, but it's possible in The Cold Dark Room.


I have the feeling EVERYTHING is possible in the Cold Dark Room


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Four beans......and that one!



 its my dream to buy a very large turnip


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Upside


Evening, Michelle!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle!!!!!


Good evening! Sorry I dropped out for a while! Had pages and pages of homework to do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> he he he..."lighting them is forbidden"


 Well, it wouldn't be The Cold Dark Room, if it were illuminated!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I have the feeling EVERYTHING is possible in the Cold Dark Room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have the feeling EVERYTHING is possible in the Cold Dark Room


Except warmth, light and aerosol cheese.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it wouldn't be The Cold Dark Room, if it were illuminated!!!




only in thought and spirit. has the boss offered you a beverage yet?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> made a fortune of the tooth fairy though


Ha ha ha!
Okay...now I'm having the urge to see if you're really toothless...have you posted in the "New What do you look like" thread?

Is this you????????????????



I know I've seen @Tidgy's Dad somewhere on the forum. It stands out in my mind because he was modeling a Fez.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its my dream to buy a very large turnip


Then I can be Lord Percy!!
"Can it be, that i hold in my hand, a nugget of the purest Green?"


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


>


I used to watch this all the time Now, that is how I'll imagine the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Except warmth, light and aerosol cheese.


Dang! I wonder what it's like to be banned from a Cold Dark room!?!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good evening! Sorry I dropped out for a while! Had pages and pages of homework to do


All done ok, now?
or still more to go?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha ha!
> Okay...now I'm having the urge to see if you're really toothless...have you posted in the "New What do you look like" thread?
> 
> Is this you????????????????
> View attachment 151171
> 
> 
> I know I've seen @Tidgy's Dad somewhere on the forum. It stands out in my mind because he was modeling a Fez.







several 'questionable' pics of me floating around though not there 


....yet


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then I can be Lord Percy!!
> "Can it be, that i hold in my hand, a nugget of the purest Green?"




nice broach pass me my super stong ale!!




(minutes later)


...seee the littleeee gobbblinnnn


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All done ok, now?
> or still more to go?


All done now, just studying a little but for a quiz tomorrow. Going to go to the Dept store tomorrow after class and get a scale and a broom and a new pad for my shark mop. Exciting day tomorrow lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hi @meech008  
I'm not sure if I've said 'hello' to you before


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi @meech008
> I'm not sure if I've said 'hello' to you before


Hello there! How are you this evening?


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> Hello there! How are you this evening?


I'm good The day's work is coming to an end. I just brought in my Sulcata for her soak and bedtime and the hubby is bringing home Chinese food. No cooking!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang! I wonder what it's like to be banned from a Cold Dark room!?!?!




colder and darker 


I'm john, 29 from Scotland and im a tortaholic!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> colder and darker
> 
> 
> I'm john, 29 from Scotland and im a tortaholic!


I'm Chrissy, 35 from America and I too am a tortaholic


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm good The day's work is coming to an end. I just brought in my Sulcata for her soak and bedtime and the hubby is bringing home Chinese food. No cooking!!!


Yum! I love chinese food!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm Chrissy, 35 from America and I too am a tortaholic




woo hoo  how are you this mornooning? ... my amalgamation of words to cover the time zones, 0130 here.


----------



## Prairie Mom

And the potstickers are here! I'm off to eat and watch a tired and depressing, but oh-so-good episode of Wallander.
Have a good day/night/"mornooning" , guys


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo  how are you this mornooning? ... my amalgamation of words to cover the time zones, 0130 here.


You're up awful early!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm almost falling asleep sitting up watching the tv. NBC NEWS, is the likely reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha ha!
> Okay...now I'm having the urge to see if you're really toothless...have you posted in the "New What do you look like" thread?
> 
> Is this you????????????????
> View attachment 151171
> 
> 
> I know I've seen @Tidgy's Dad somewhere on the forum. It stands out in my mind because he was modeling a Fez.



Yes, I've posted a few photos of me.


Me and a close friend in Gibraltar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha ha!
> Okay...now I'm having the urge to see if you're really toothless...have you posted in the "New What do you look like" thread?
> 
> Is this you????????????????
> View attachment 151171
> 
> 
> I know I've seen @Tidgy's Dad somewhere on the forum. It stands out in my mind because he was modeling a Fez.


Very remiss of me.
Would you like a coffee, Red Bull, Dr Pepper or Mountain Dew?
Something stronger, perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang! I wonder what it's like to be banned from a Cold Dark room!?!?!


Don't know.
Never happened and i doubt it's possible.
It's quite hard to get out at all sometimes, many people sleep in the corners.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You're up awful early!


yeah I should probably get sleep :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> All done now, just studying a little but for a quiz tomorrow. Going to go to the Dept store tomorrow after class and get a scale and a broom and a new pad for my shark mop. Exciting day tomorrow lol


You've got a mop for sharks ????
Wow, the flooding must have been bad!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> yeah I should probably get sleep :/


Gonna be sleepy in the morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm Chrissy, 35 from America and I too am a tortaholic


I'm Adam, 50 from Morocco at the moment and I am another tortaholic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> And the potstickers are here! I'm off to eat and watch a tired and depressing, but oh-so-good episode of Wallander.
> Have a good day/night/"mornooning" , guys


Night, night, Chrissy!!!!
Sleep Well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm almost falling asleep sitting up watching the tv. NBC NEWS, is the likely reason.


That'll do it.
Evening, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very remiss of me.
> Would you like a coffee, Red Bull, Dr Pepper or Mountain Dew?
> Something stronger, perhaps?


Oooopppss!!!!!!!!!!
Too late!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Blah blah blah blah.... I'm back...blah.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah I should probably get sleep :/


But....but ....but.................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In first place for September, with 30 points more to add to the years score, is.................John!!!!!!!
@johnandjade Hurrahhh!!!!! Hurrahhh!!!!!!!!! Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love your sense of humour, but also your compassion, hard work and common sense. 
Lots of other good qualities, too.
Thank you for being ..........YOU!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Blah blah blah blah.... I'm back...blah.


Wibble wibble wibble wibble.........welcome back, Austin...wibble


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm Adam, 50 from Morocco at the moment and I am another tortaholic.


Hiiiiii Adam.....I'm Michelle, 25 from the US and I'm a tortaholic......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hiiiiii Adam.....I'm Michelle, 25 from the US and I'm a tortaholic......


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Sooooooo I haven't been able to join in because I keep getting kicked off the forum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Sooooooo I haven't been able to join in because I keep getting kicked off the forum


Technical difficulties or bad behaviour ?
Hi, Shannon, how annoying!
Do you know what the problem is/ was ?
All fixed now ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi. I'm well, I'm tired…and not watching


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Round 2

Hello
I'm Cowboy Ken
I'm more than 50, yet less than 55
I'm from the great state of Oregon in the USofA. 
I'm a Tortaholic


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Round 2
> 
> Hello
> I'm Cowboy Ken
> I'm more than 50, yet less than 55
> I'm from the great state of Oregon in the USofA.
> I'm a Tortaholic


All of that said, I'm still tired.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Technical difficulties or bad behaviour ?
> Hi, Shannon, how annoying!
> Do you know what the problem is/ was ?
> All fixed now ?


I'm not sure, this happens here and there. I get frustrated because I try to comment or look on the forum and every time it takes me to the App Store...but regardless it's going swell now! I have a nice cold Octoberfest beer and hanging out with the gang here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All of that said, I'm still tired.


Me, too.
But it is half past three here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm not sure, this happens here and there. I get frustrated because I try to comment or look on the forum and every time it takes me to the App Store...but regardless it's going swell now! I have a nice cold Octoberfest beer and hanging out with the gang here.


Well, that sounds pretty cool to me!
Enjoy the beer(s) and say "Hi !" to the gang!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that sounds pretty cool to me!
> Enjoy the beer(s) and say "Hi !" to the gang!


Thanks, always do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, it's 4.20 am here, so time I got my two or three hours in. 
Might make it four tonight!
Good Night Cold Dark Roomies!
Good Night Cold Dark Room!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three months, three winners.
Who will win October ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

I downloaded the tortoise forum app. Again, having issues. This is different, I'll have to get use to it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And as we all wake up in the morning of a new day don't forget that September the 6th is...........
National Coffee Ice Cream Day.
I'll pass.
And National Read a Book Day.
Hmmm what shall I read today ????
Oh, and it's Army Day in Pakistan.
Night night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I downloaded the tortoise forum app. Again, having issues. This is different, I'll have to get use to it


Good luck! 
And Good Night!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as we all wake up in the morning of a new day don't forget that September the 6th is...........
> National Coffee Ice Cream Day.
> I'll pass.
> And National Read a Book Day.
> Hmmm what shall I read today ????
> Oh, and it's Army Day in Pakistan.
> Night night all.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck!
> And Good Night!


Have a good one too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as we all wake up in the morning of a new day don't forget that September the 6th is...........
> National Coffee Ice Cream Day.
> I'll pass.
> And National Read a Book Day.
> Hmmm what shall I read today ????
> Oh, and it's Army Day in Pakistan.
> Night night all.



And it shall be October 6th as well.


----------



## spud's_mum

horrible wet day today


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

WET you say? We're still bone dry here in Oregon and the weather guessers are saying staying this way for at least the next 6 days.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In first place for September, with 30 points more to add to the years score, is.................John!!!!!!!
> @johnandjade Hurrahhh!!!!! Hurrahhh!!!!!!!!! Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love your sense of humour, but also your compassion, hard work and common sense.
> Lots of other good qualities, too.
> Thank you for being ..........YOU!




wooohooo  thank you for putting up with my drivel and bad jokes


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WET you say? We're still bone dry here in Oregon and the weather guessers are saying staying this way for at least the next 6 days.


Lucky...
It's rainy and cold here in England 
Puddles everywhere 

Last time it rained I managed to fall out of a door and land in a puddle


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies welcome to another day on planet earth! bit tired today, fell asleep on fluffly again last night, not to worry I'll just have an expresso day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Howdy gang.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmm.
I read some Moroccan fables earlier in the week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And it shall be October 6th as well.


Ooooppppppppsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It seems I was tireder or had consumed more vodka than I thought! 
Yes friends, that was all wrong, I thought we'd already had Book Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, actually it's National Noodle Day.
National German-American Day.
and my favourite today.
National Mad Hatter Day!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> WET you say? We're still bone dry here in Oregon and the weather guessers are saying staying this way for at least the next 6 days.


Here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo  thank you for putting up with my drivel and bad jokes


Good morning, champ!!! 
Pleasure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Lucky...
> It's rainy and cold here in England
> Puddles everywhere
> 
> Last time it rained I managed to fall out of a door and land in a puddle


An airplane door ?
Morning, Spud's Mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy gang.


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I always to to our local "swap shop" every Sunday looking for deals on motorcycle parts etc and came across these. They scream of 1970, but unfortunately weren't available in a size 14!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I always to to our local "swap shop" every Sunday looking for deals on motorcycle parts etc and came across these. They scream of 1970, but unfortunately weren't available in a size 14!


Sorry, Ed, I've not got a picture come up here???


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Ed, I've not got a picture come up here???


It took a moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It took a moment.


Oh, wow, yeah!!!!!
Smashing platforms!
I never wore those, but I had flairs and a tank top or two and later I went through the New Romantic stuff, make up and all!!!!
I have burned the photos!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was a suede "Earth" shoes and corderoy pants kid myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was a suede "Earth" shoes and corderoy pants kid myself.


Yo!
Super sexy!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was rather hoping she's be on this evening.
> Still, in 3rd place for September with 28 more points to go forward to the end of the Year is Gillian.
> @Gillian Moore Thanks so much for joining in all the crazy fun and being an important part of the Cold Dark Room.
> And hurrah!! for Bayern Munich!!!!
> Tidgy sends a big kiss to Oli.


Here I am! Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.

Pleasure is mine, Adam. And.....

SUPER BAYERN,  SUPER BAYERN, HEY HEY!!

Best regards to Wifey and *tonnes *of kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here I am! Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Pleasure is mine, Adam. And.....
> 
> SUPER BAYERN,  SUPER BAYERN, HEY HEY!!
> 
> Best regards to Wifey and *tonnes *of kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Good afternoon, Gillian and Oli.
We're good her, thanks, hope you two are also.
Tidgy sends kisses and wifey says "hello!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righty-ho, the darts competition has now begun.
Everybody select a set of arrows and we can begin.
The one-legged pirate is doing the scoring and his maths is moderate at best.
It's also pretty dark, despite the luninous jellyfish paint, so I don't think there'll be too many 180s.
Good luck all, it's 501 with usual rules, a double needed to start.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righty-ho, the darts competition has now begun.
> Everybody select a set of arrows and we can begin.
> The one-legged pirate is doing the scoring and his maths is moderate at best.
> It's also pretty dark, despite the luninous jellyfish paint, so I don't think there'll be too many 180s.
> Good luck all, it's 501 with usual rules, a double needed to start.


Ow ow ow! 

I think I hurt myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Ow ow ow!
> 
> I think I hurt myself.


Medic!!!
Man down!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Ow ow ow!
> 
> I think I hurt myself.


Afternoon, Abdulla!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abdulla scores 55.
446 left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Adam!


And how are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abdulla scores 83 .
363 left.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righty-ho, the darts competition has now begun.
> Everybody select a set of arrows and we can begin.
> The one-legged pirate is doing the scoring and his maths is moderate at best.
> It's also pretty dark, despite the luninous jellyfish paint, so I don't think there'll be too many 180s.
> Good luck all, it's 501 with usual rules, a double needed to start.




the way we play hear we have to finish on a double, or a pepperoni


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the way we play hear we have to finish on a double, or a pepperoni


Or a double pepperoni!!!!!!
Yummmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
(actually not, it's gone a bit shrivelled) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

140!!!!!
Great start, John!!
361 to go.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And how are you today ?


Oh I'm fine thanks for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh I'm fine thanks for asking.


Good, good!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

100!
Abdulla, you have 263 remaining.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Adam!


Good afternoon Abdulla. Nice to hear you're around, and hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Gillian hit's the pirate in the leg with a dart!
Luckily it's his wooden leg and he's okay!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Gillian hit's the pirate in the leg with a dart!
> Luckily it's his wooden leg and he's okay!


Wow!!


----------



## Gillian M

After having hit the pirate I'd like to say:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


And Cameron seems to have thrown a dart into the poor One-legged Pirate's real leg!!!!
Ow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still 100 with the other two darts, though! 
401 left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> After having hit the pirate I'd like to say:


The pirate says 'Ahaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!'
I say "Good afternoon, Gillian."


----------



## Gillian M

Her's the poor thing


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The pirate says 'Ahaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!'
> I say "Good afternoon, Gillian."


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course a good afternoon to my *daughter-in-law*  Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Her's the poor thing


Yup, that's quite like him
140 scored.
Than 67 
Then 100.
196 left, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's quite like him
> 140 scored.
> Than 67
> Then 100.
> 196 left, Gillian.


Great!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course a good afternoon to my *daughter-in-law*  Tidgy.


Tidgy blushes a lot.
100
96 left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Great!!


70 scored.
26 required.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My go .
38, a double 19 with the last dart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey, now 
a double 20, also with the final dart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the one-legged pirate.
112!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble wibble wibble wibble.........welcome back, Austin...wibble


Lol, sorry I've been gone and popping up every now and then. Just been busy with school work. Good news! I built a tortoise table for Luie and now going to hire a friend to build me one. I'm going to give him a hard time. Bwahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Lol, sorry I've been gone and popping up every now and then. Just been busy with school work. Good news! I built a tortoise table for Luie and now going to hire a friend to build me one. I'm going to give him a hard time. Bwahahahaha


That's great! 
Any chance of piccies ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Whenever I have time to Adam. I have to go home and catch up on some boring school work and read a entire book. Ugh... School is borrrring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Whenever I have time to Adam. I have to go home and catch up on some boring school work and read a entire book. Ugh... School is borrrring.


Which book ?
I found school boring, too.
But i loved college and university.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

102 to Austin!
399 left.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which book ?
> I found school boring, too.
> But i loved college and university.


The Glass Castle


----------



## ZEROPILOT

back for lunch and to check in on the calendar photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> The Glass Castle


Not read it, though I've heard what it's about roughly.
Tell us if it's any good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

140 to Austin!
Leaves 259.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> back for lunch and to check in on the calendar photos.


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
And there's cheese in there for points!
Photos still not up, i fear.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I see that.
(Mc Tortoise with cheese is for a limited time only.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see that.
> (Mc Tortoise with cheese is for a limited time only.)


Gosh, I'll have to go up to the new town this week then!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've posted a few photos of me.
> View attachment 151174
> 
> Me and a close friend in Gibraltar


Are you on the Right or the LEFT??? 

Great photo!


----------



## johnandjade

hallo!!! oh my what a day, boss was in and had me well and truly busting a gut, on the plus side he backed up my authority there's a sacking on the cards! 

im away working in stirling tomorrow, should be a nice easy day


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> couldn't find paper work, jade must have filed it. only reason I went is because its free, dread to think the cost, must be in the thousands :/


Just think of all those lovely students you've helped with their studies.
One day they'll all be earning a fortune thanks to your help.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just think of all those lovely students you've helped with their studies.
> One day they'll all be earning a fortune thanks to your help.




allo miss lyn! how was your day?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the nhs is a god send, I still can't get my head round the fact free health care is not universal had a few operations myself from birth and due more, probably wouldn't be here my self if wasn't for it


It certainly is - pity the too many chiefs - not enough Indians trend is ruining it for everyone and closing wards.
We even have free prescriptions in Wales and I can't for the life of me work out how they can afford that.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo miss lyn! how was your day?


Hi John - not bad thanks - meeting after work which made it a longer day.
And woke up with first cold of the season today thanks to my little darlings sharing their bugs.
So not feeling 100% but nothing a few paracetamols and an early night won't put right


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It certainly is - pity the too many chiefs - not enough Indians trend is ruining it for everyone and closing wards.
> We even have free prescriptions in Wales and I can't for the life of me work out how they can afford that.




the 5p plastic bag charge


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - not bad thanks - meeting after work which made it a longer day.
> And woke up with first cold of the season today thanks to my little darlings sharing their bugs.
> So not feeling 100% but nothing a few paracetamols and an early night won't put right




hazard of the job I guess hope you feel better soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Are you on the Right or the LEFT???
> 
> Great photo!


I can't remember which one I am.
I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chrissy to throw.
160 Wow!!!!
Excellent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hallo!!! oh my what a day, boss was in and had me well and truly busting a gut, on the plus side he backed up my authority there's a sacking on the cards!
> 
> im away working in stirling tomorrow, should be a nice easy day


Hi, John! 
Do you like Stirling?
i remember it as being ok.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

137 for John.
224 left.


----------



## johnandjade

only missed the bloomin' postman and now on way to depo to collect what i think is uk version of mazuri.... should have got them delivered here!! 


...anyone familiar with the TV show bullseye??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, John!
> Do you like Stirling?
> i remember it as being ok.




only ever worked there.. im your typical scot who fails to take advantage of the history and beauty  

how has your day been mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn on the oche.
120!
Good start, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John's turn.
85 scored.
139 left.


----------



## spud's_mum

baby


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn.
100
leaves 281.


----------



## spud's_mum

For all those that remember about me saying about Caleb, the 13 year old youtuber that passed from unknown causes....
They just got results back and they said he passed from an undetected medical condition. 

They have decided to do a memorial live on air tonight. In English time, it will be at 1am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - not bad thanks - meeting after work which made it a longer day.
> And woke up with first cold of the season today thanks to my little darlings sharing their bugs.
> So not feeling 100% but nothing a few paracetamols and an early night won't put right


I find that staying up til 4 in the morning in The Cold Dark Room cures colds.
Evening, Lyn. Sorry you're a bit off colour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn again.
140!
leaves 141.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm very mature.
> Wibble! Wibble!


Like your cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the 5p plastic bag charge


Yes, heard about this.
I actually agree with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John scores 100.
Leaves 39.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In second place for September taking a further 29 points on to the end of the year is....................Lyn......
> @Lyn W another stonking month in The Cold Dark Room, despite all your commitments.
> I so love our punning, sparring and general silliness. This Cold Dark Room would be much Colder and Darker without you.
> Thanks!


Wow thought I'd be way down this month.
I thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it wouldn't be The Cold Dark Room, if it were illuminated!!!


No it would be the Cold Candle Lit Room


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, heard about this.
> I actually agree with it.




ditto. it's amazing the amount of waste reduced


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John goes for a single 1, but hits a double!
37 left.
Plays to the bottom and scores 3
34 left. 
Can he get the Double seventeen ?
no single 17 against the wire! 
17 left!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chrissy to throw.
> 160 Wow!!!!
> Excellent!


YES!!! I finally have some decent points!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've posted a few photos of me.
> View attachment 151174
> 
> Me and a close friend in Gibraltar


"What is this strange creature?"

............asked the monkey!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only missed the bloomin' postman and now on way to depo to collect what i think is uk version of mazuri.... should have got them delivered here!!
> 
> 
> ...anyone familiar with the TV show bullseye??


oh, yes, Jim Bowen and Bully!!!
Dreadful program!
"And let's see what you would have won".
If somebody lost it was always a great holiday, or a car.
If they won, it was a speedboat for someone who lived in Leicester, or a caravan for a non-driver! 
Hilarious!


----------



## johnandjade

finally home curry for tea before the mrs actually heads out to darts! keep fluffly cold for me, be back soon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In first place for September, with 30 points more to add to the years score, is.................John!!!!!!!
> @johnandjade Hurrahhh!!!!! Hurrahhh!!!!!!!!! Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love your sense of humour, but also your compassion, hard work and common sense.
> Lots of other good qualities, too.
> Thank you for being ..........YOU!


Congratulations!!!!
Very well deserved!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John, again.
Double 3 ! That doesn't help!
11 left.
3, leaves 8. 
4, unlucky! 
Leaves double 2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only ever worked there.. im your typical scot who fails to take advantage of the history and beauty
> 
> how has your day been mr adam?


Very good, thank you.
Just one lesson early this morning, a good one, then paperwork and writing. 
Happy Day!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John again!!!
2, the third time right on the wire!
Miss.
Double one and finished!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only missed the bloomin' postman and now on way to depo to collect what i think is uk version of mazuri.... should have got them delivered here!!
> 
> 
> ...anyone familiar with the TV show bullseye??


What is the UK equivalent of Mazuri ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151243
> baby


Hi, Spuds Mum!
Hi, Monty, looking sweet again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> For all those that remember about me saying about Caleb, the 13 year old youtuber that passed from unknown causes....
> They just got results back and they said he passed from an undetected medical condition.
> 
> They have decided to do a memorial live on air tonight. In English time, it will be at 1am


Very, very sad.
Will you stay up for it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spud's Mum at the ochey.
Bouncer on the third dart rebounds into the foot!!!
Ow!!!!
Medic!!!!
.............................
Luckily only the shoe, no harm done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No double to start yet, from Spud's Mum or Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the 5p plastic bag charge


Maybe - they are just starting it in England now.
I used to stock up on them when I went there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Like your cheese!


Hmmm.
I like some cheeses better fresh. 
But generally, yes!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only missed the bloomin' postman and now on way to depo to collect what i think is uk version of mazuri.... should have got them delivered here!!
> 
> 
> ...anyone familiar with the TV show bullseye??


Didn't know there was a UK version, what's it called?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

140 to Lyn!!!
No !! Too, many, just leaves you one which is impossible.
Bust!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow thought I'd be way down this month.
> I thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I find that staying up til 4 in the morning in The Cold Dark Room cures colds.
> Evening, Lyn. Sorry you're a bit off colour.


Thanks - only a cold though so hope it will go as quickly as it arrived.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn again.
87.
Leaves 54.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn, again.
4!
Can Lyn go out with a Bullseye?
No!
25
And an 8, leaves 17.


----------



## Lyn W

It's been very busy in here today.
Quite a few callers.
Hello to you all!
Hope everyone is happy and well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> YES!!! I finally have some decent points!


Chrissy , now.
100.
leaves 241.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, again.
> 4!
> Can Lyn go out with a Bullseye?
> No!
> 25
> And an 8, leaves 17.


I've brought some safety glasses from my science cupboard for the darts.
- think we should look after the eyes!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> "What is this strange creature?"
> 
> ............asked the monkey!!


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> back for lunch and to check in on the calendar photos.


Good evening Ed. Having a  tortburger for supper?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn, double 1, leaves 15.
a six??????
leaves 9
Another 6 ?????
leaves 3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally home curry for tea before the mrs actually heads out to darts! keep fluffly cold for me, be back soon


She's probably thrash all of us, even in the dark with these makeshift darts.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not read it, though I've heard what it's about roughly.
> Tell us if it's any good!


It's actually pretty good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn again.
A 1.
and a double 1 to finish!
Into second place.
But Gillian still leads.
(again).


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> Very well deserved!



blushes, fank ooo miss womblyn


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> oh, yes, Jim Bowen and Bully!!!
> Dreadful program!
> "And let's see what you would have won".
> If somebody lost it was always a great holiday, or a car.
> If they won, it was a speedboat for someone who lived in Leicester, or a caravan for a non-driver!
> Hilarious!




I still expect to see my mum on an episode!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've brought some safety glasses from my science cupboard for the darts.
> - think we should look after the eyes!!


Very wise, especially when Spud's Mum's playing.
The darts are bouncing all over the place.
Montgomery, the coffee table armadillo just got a minor scratch while passing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It's actually pretty good


Hmmmm.
Thanks.
May have to acquire a copy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the UK equivalent of Mazuri ?




read on a thread...



have just mashed some up and mixed in with greens.. and I guess he can smell em


awaiting verdict


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Austin at the oche.
127.
leaves 132.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe - they are just starting it in England now.
> I used to stock up on them when I went there.




I actually collect them at work!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> read on a thread...
> View attachment 151244
> 
> 
> have just mashed some up and mixed in with greens.. and I guess he can smell em
> View attachment 151245
> 
> awaiting verdict


How exciting!!!!!
Go for it Fido!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Didn't know there was a UK version, what's it called?




Komodo TORTOISE DIET, Salad Mix. Complete holistic food with calcium (Salad Mix, 2Kg) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NVC3T2K/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_Z3afwbYHXDDTQ

a few different kinds. read of them on a thred, cant be any worse than the one we were sold at first


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> read on a thread...
> View attachment 151244
> 
> 
> have just mashed some up and mixed in with greens.. and I guess he can smell em
> View attachment 151245
> 
> awaiting verdict


Thanks John.
I had the dandelion flavoured sort that the friend who found him bought for him while he was with her but he wouldn't touch it - or anything it was spread on. So gave it up as a bad job and just stuck to fresh
The one you have prob isn't the right sort for leopards.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Komodo TORTOISE DIET, Salad Mix. Complete holistic food with calcium (Salad Mix, 2Kg) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NVC3T2K/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_Z3afwbYHXDDTQ
> 
> a few different kinds. read of them on a thred, cant be any worse than the one we were sold at first
> View attachment 151247


That may be better for leopards.
How big are the jars John?
They sell Komodo food in the smaller jars in The Range - about £5 I think


----------



## Gillian M

to all at COLD Dark Room. (It's getting cold here as well)


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> to all at COLD Dark Room. (It's getting cold here as well)


Evening Gillian
hope you have had a good day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's probably thrash all of us, even in the dark with these makeshift darts.




I must admit she's went from not hitting the board the a good average in only a few weeks! my mum is really good, been playing for about 40yrs!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That may be better for leopards.
> How big are the jars John?
> They sell Komodo food in the smaller jars in The Range - about £5 I think


 

it was around £20 for 680g ... want a laugh, look at mazuri


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That may be better for leopards.
> How big are the jars John?
> They sell Komodo food in the smaller jars in The Range - about £5 I think




oh sorry, do you mean the t rex ones?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> to all at COLD Dark Room. (It's getting cold here as well)


Good evening, Gillian.
You are currently leading in the darts tournament.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was around £20 for 680g ... want a laugh, look at mazuri
> View attachment 151250


----------



## johnandjade

wellthey get the fido stamp of approval


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I must admit she's went from not hitting the board the a good average in only a few weeks! my mum is really good, been playing for about 40yrs!


.....and she still can't get that last double to finish?
I would have given up after a few hours!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it was around £20 for 680g ... want a laugh, look at mazuri
> View attachment 151250


I was quite excited when I found that - until I noticed the price!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>




yeah! he's actually loving these ones  , such a good lad he is


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I was quite excited when I found that - until I noticed the price!!!




same here! perhaps we should bootleg some


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .....and she still can't get that last double to finish?
> I would have given up after a few hours!




oh she has many a double... double vodka


----------



## johnandjade

the aftermath


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wellthey get the fido stamp of approval
> View attachment 151251


Hurrraaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Clearly yuuuuummmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the aftermath
> View attachment 151252


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was quite excited when I found that - until I noticed the price!!!


Do you remember "The Goodies", Lyn ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very sad.
> Will you stay up for it?


Not sure, might set an alarm


----------



## spud's_mum

My friend just found a massive spider in her house and decided to send it to mee


----------



## Lyn W

I do remember them vaguely, I remember their Funky Gibbon song but never really liked them.
Bill Oddie is a twitcher and still pops up on Spring/Autumn Watch or other wildlife progs.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My friend just found a massive spider in her house and decided to send it to mee


....send as - in a parcel?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> ....send as - in a parcel?


Thankfully not!
Just a photo but I'm still creeped out
Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Lyn W

Another annoying tune!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thankfully not!
> Just a photo but I'm still creeped out
> Ahhhhhhh



So sent on the web then?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> it was around £20 for 680g ... want a laugh, look at mazuri
> View attachment 151250


OUCH! That is not a very large bag either!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pretty!!!!



very mushy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My friend just found a massive spider in her house and decided to send it to mee


By post ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thankfully not!
> Just a photo but I'm still creeped out
> Ahhhhhhh


Ahhhhhh!!!!!
Poor spidey, they get such a bad press, but are beautiful, beneficial and fascinating creatures.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Another annoying tune!




love the end comment!!! 

oohhh ooohh oohh the funky gibbon

i still see willy wonka!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!!
> Poor spidey, they get such a bad press, but are beautiful, beneficial and fascinating creatures.


.......at a distance!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Another annoying tune!




starting to wonder what jade put in my dinner!


----------



## jaizei

A shame we don't do the secret Santa anymore; it seems as though we now know the perfect gift for Spud's mum


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> So sent on the web then?




yassss!!!! joke of the week!!! im using that one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chrissy scores 102.
Leaves 139.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cameron hits a bullseye and then three triple 20s!!!
170!
Leaves 231


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> OUCH! That is not a very large bag either!




yeah , we struggle to grow indoors in Scotland as well so any and all options are worth a try! 

I'm thinking of setting up a grow tent, however.... coir, bulbs, grow tents, meters, tarp.... would be funny if i got a friendly visit from the authorities! 

'yes i am growing weeds!...for my tortoise you see.' an amusing thought, and all completely innocent


----------



## jaizei

Goes to show how little I knew/know about darts. Thought it was just about sticking the board with the pointy end


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah , we struggle to grow indoors in Scotland as well so any and all options are worth a try!
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a grow tent, however.... coir, bulbs, grow tents, meters, tarp.... would be funny if i got a friendly visit from the authorities!
> 
> 'yes i am growing weeds!...for my tortoise you see.' an amusing thought, and all completely innocent


I remember reading that some US members had letters from their energy companies about abnormal use of electricity!
Mine wanted to inspect my meter in case it was faulty too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!!
> Poor spidey, they get such a bad press, but are beautiful, beneficial and fascinating creatures.




we have around 4 on each of our windows, I've named the 2 behind the sofa 'boris' and 'johnson' , don't mind as long as they stay outside!!! funny pg 13 video I posted on i spy of a Scottish guy and a spider


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Goes to show how little I knew/know about darts. Thought it was just about sticking the board with the pointy end


For many who play, hitting the board is all they hope for.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cameron hits a bullseye and then three triple 20s!!!
> 170!
> Leaves 231




woohoo pepperoni!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah , we struggle to grow indoors in Scotland as well so any and all options are worth a try!
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a grow tent, however.... coir, bulbs, grow tents, meters, tarp.... would be funny if i got a friendly visit from the authorities!
> 
> 'yes i am growing weeds!...for my tortoise you see.' an amusing thought, and all completely innocent


"Growing weeds? All totally innocent ?" 
You're coming with me, Sunshine!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Goes to show how little I knew/know about darts. Thought it was just about sticking the board with the pointy end


Well, that's a good starting point.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I remember reading that some US members had letters from their energy companies about abnormal use of electricity!
> Mine wanted to inspect my meter in case it was faulty too.




our bill doubled when we got fido, hopefully new build will help that ease off. especially since is starting to get bit nippy and we only have storage heaters


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> yeah , we struggle to grow indoors in Scotland as well so any and all options are worth a try!
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a grow tent, however.... coir, bulbs, grow tents, meters, tarp.... would be funny if i got a friendly visit from the authorities!
> 
> 'yes i am growing weeds!...for my tortoise you see.' an amusing thought, and all completely innocent


Ha ha! Yes, I've worried that my house may get searched as well. I'm fine if they knock, but no busting in raids or my pets may run out the door!

As far as growing weeds. My growing season is shorter and colder than Scotland's. If I can grow indoors, so can you Follow the Gingerbread trail Tidy's Dad left between the Cold Dark room and the Garden Chat thread http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-68#post-1083283 and post what you're doing from time to time I want to see other indoor gardens and wish more people posted photos of what they're up to in general


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

88 from Cameron this time, leaves 143.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I remember reading that some US members had letters from their energy companies about abnormal use of electricity!
> Mine wanted to inspect my meter in case it was faulty too.


So far that hasn't happened to me. It's probably coming though. There are also parts of the country where they do helicopter flyovers that use infrared to detect growlight set ups. I would show up very brightly if they did that here, however, where I live they're more concerned about Meth than marijuana closets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha! Yes, I've worried that my house may get searched as well. I'm fine if they knock, but no busting in raids or my pets may run out the door!
> 
> As far as growing weeds. My growing season is shorter and colder than Scotland's. If I can grow indoors, so can you Follow the Gingerbread trail Tidy's Dad left between the Cold Dark room and the Garden Chat thread http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-68#post-1083283 and post what you're doing from time to time I want to see other indoor gardens and wish more people posted photos of what they're up to in general


Tidy ???
Tidy's Dad!!!!
TIDY'S DAD !!!

Minus points!!!!
And i will eat all the gingerbread crumbs now!!!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to have to leave you folks.
In spite of the heating on 25' I'm really cold,
so taking some paracetamol and going to bed for a while.
I may see you later but prob tomorrow now.
So enjoy the rest of the evening/afternoon
and Take care.
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Growing weeds? All totally innocent ?"
> You're coming with me, Sunshine!!!




best of it is, it would be in the loft! police do thermal cams on helicopters to locate the non tortoise people. seen a post on Facebook a few years ago...

during snow fall, a house with no n snow on the roof for a 'non tort' person was posted;

'strathclyde police would like to thank the weather for showing us the location of a 'non tortoise' garden'

10 out of 10 if you ask me, quite funny


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidy ???
> Tidy's Dad!!!!
> TIDY'S DAD !!!
> 
> Minus points!!!!
> And i will eat all the gingerbread crumbs now!!!


I MEANT TO SAY "KING ADAM"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidy ???
> Tidy's Dad!!!!
> TIDY'S DAD !!!
> 
> Minus points!!!!
> And i will eat all the gingerbread crumbs now!!!


Good Cardiff name that!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> I MEANT TO SAY "KING ADAM"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


King Adam who resides at the following address and wears this color of pajamas when he sleeps....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chriisy scores 100, leaving 39.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to leave you folks.
> In spite of the heating on 25' I'm really cold,
> so taking some paracetamol and going to bed for a while.
> I may see you later but prob tomorrow now.
> So enjoy the rest of the evening/afternoon
> and Take care.
> TTFN


Have a good night, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Have a good night, Lyn!


Thanks Chrissy, you too.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha! Yes, I've worried that my house may get searched as well. I'm fine if they knock, but no busting in raids or my pets may run out the door!
> 
> As far as growing weeds. My growing season is shorter and colder than Scotland's. If I can grow indoors, so can you Follow the Gingerbread trail Tidy's Dad left between the Cold Dark room and the Garden Chat thread http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-68#post-1083283 and post what you're doing from time to time I want to see other indoor gardens and wish more people posted photos of what they're up to in general




i will do! fank ooo  just started a couple jade clones. (the plant, not the mrs!) and 2 spiders funnily enough have sprouts so at least we have some decore ready


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So far that hasn't happened to me. It's probably coming though. There are also parts of the country where they do helicopter flyovers that use infrared to detect growlight set ups. I would show up very brightly if they did that here, however, where I live they're more concerned about Meth than marijuana closets.


They wouldn't care here if I actually _were_ growing acres of hashish.
i went north to the fields where they grow it a couple of years back and stayed with a family who farm it over a vast acreage. 
You can hear the chopping machines running all night and they had a large barn full of the stuff.
( I don't dabble!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chrissy again.
19 so double 10.
It's there, so Chrissy takes the lead!!!! 
(having used fewer darts than anyone else so far.)


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> i will do! fank ooo  just started a couple jade clones. (the plant, not the mrs!) and 2 spiders funnily enough have sprouts so at least we have some decore ready


Awesome! Do me a favor and post something from time to time. I often feel like I'm the only one dancing in the middle of the room


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> So far that hasn't happened to me. It's probably coming though. There are also parts of the country where they do helicopter flyovers that use infrared to detect growlight set ups. I would show up very brightly if they did that here, however, where I live they're more concerned about Meth than marijuana closets.







yet again innocently enough!! its to fill a cavity wall in new build for the tort! can see my amazon account getting blocked lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They wouldn't care here if I actually _were_ growing acres of hashish.
> i went north to the fields where they grow it a couple of years back and stayed with a family who farm it over a vast acreage.
> You can hear the chopping machines running all night and they had a large barn full of the stuff.
> ( I don't dabble!)


I'm assuming it's illegal there??


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 151263
> 
> 
> 
> yet again innocently enough!! its to fill a cavity wall in new build for the tort! can see my amazon account getting blocked lol


Not a bad idea!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chrissy again.
> 19 so double 10.
> It's there, so Chrissy takes the lead!!!!
> (having used fewer darts than anyone else so far.)


YESSSS!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to leave you folks.
> In spite of the heating on 25' I'm really cold,
> so taking some paracetamol and going to bed for a while.
> I may see you later but prob tomorrow now.
> So enjoy the rest of the evening/afternoon
> and Take care.
> TTFN


Nos da!!!!
Have a good night, and a good day and see you tomorrow evening, one hopes.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have to leave you folks.
> In spite of the heating on 25' I'm really cold,
> so taking some paracetamol and going to bed for a while.
> I may see you later but prob tomorrow now.
> So enjoy the rest of the evening/afternoon
> and Take care.
> TTFN



hope you feel better tomorrow lyn, hot chocolate and hot water bottle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best of it is, it would be in the loft! police do thermal cams on helicopters to locate the non tortoise people. seen a post on Facebook a few years ago...
> 
> during snow fall, a house with no n snow on the roof for a 'non tort' person was posted;
> 
> 'strathclyde police would like to thank the weather for showing us the location of a 'non tortoise' garden'
> 
> 10 out of 10 if you ask me, quite funny


That is pretty amusing, you've got to admit.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'll be popping on and off now and then. Dinner to start on a bit early (Chicken Magnifico tonight), tortoise food to process (I have bags and bags still to do & posted in Garden chat), and kids' grading to look at (I didn't post that ).

I'll be back...mwa ha ha...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I MEANT TO SAY "KING ADAM"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's better.
Overdoing it a tad, perhaps, but better.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome! Do me a favor and post something from time to time. I often feel like I'm the only one dancing in the middle of the room




I'll bring my wellies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm assuming it's illegal there??


Oh, yes, completely!
But the law is not usually upheld as Morocco is the biggest supplier of cannabis, hash or whatever for the European market and it brings so much revenue into the country.
In cafes and homes people openly smoke it and it's fine as you don't do anything naughty while on it. 
Tourists still come for it as well, so a blind eye is usually turned.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Not a bad idea!




 thank you  , just been pinching ideas from lots of different builds on hear and trying to work round what works for us.... that and it was on offer!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone
How's it going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you  , just been pinching ideas from lots of different builds on hear and trying to work round what works for us.... that and it was on offer!!


And it seems to all be coming together swimmingly!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone
> How's it going?


Afternoon, Noel!!!!
Welcome!!!
We're playing darts today, have a chuck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, you need a double to start, not two darts in the poor one legged pirate!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi


Good afternoon to you, Delaney.
We're playing darts today!!!
How are you ?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> YESSSS!
> View attachment 151264


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Darts! Woowho!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


>


 Hilarious!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is pretty amusing, you've got to admit.




indeed! I love it  the news here is tragic but also very amusing! I'll try pm a few links as long as you'll appreciate the 'funny side' ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Darts! Woowho!


You need a double to start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed! I love it  the news here is tragic but also very amusing! I'll try pm a few links as long as you'll appreciate the 'funny side' ?


Well , i hope so.
Post away, as long as it won't offend any of the others.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it seems to all be coming together swimmingly!!!







best i can convaye idea


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well , i hope so.
> Post away, as long as it won't offend any of the others.






example given current topic


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> I'll bring my wellies


Ha ha! Yes, please do!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone
> How's it going?


Hi Noel 
You always have the coolest avatar pics. Did you take this one? I still remember your blue swimming turtle pics from when I first joined the forum.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


>


I love this! My whole famiy is big sci-fi nerds and this compilation was passed around our emails last year. It's so awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 151270
> 
> 
> 
> best i can convaye idea


I'm remembering you from your enclosure thread now. You were sitting on top of your new build. You have more teeth than you lead me to believe.


----------



## spud's_mum

night guys


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151279
> night guys


Night, Spud! Sleep good, Cheddar!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi


Hi Delaney --Did I spell it right???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm remembering you from your enclosure thread now. You were sitting on top of your new build. You have more teeth than you led me to believe.


He's like a shark.
I think new teeth keep replacing the old ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151279
> night guys


Night, Spud's Mum.
Night, pretty little Cheddar.
Sleep well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Noel
> You always have the coolest avatar pics. Did you take this one? I still remember your blue swimming turtle pics from when I first joined the forum.


Hi there 
I did not 
A friend took it and let me borrow it 
Both pictures 
The blue turtles is my favorite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Noel scores 103
398 left.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noel scores 103
> 398 left.


Woo hoo!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> yeah , we struggle to grow indoors in Scotland as well so any and all options are worth a try!
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up a grow tent, however.... coir, bulbs, grow tents, meters, tarp.... would be funny if i got a friendly visit from the authorities!
> 
> 'yes i am growing weeds!...for my tortoise you see.' an amusing thought, and all completely innocent




Experience tells me that no one will believe it's for growing legal purposes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i'll have another go.
140!
hurrah for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Woo hoo!


And 140 for Noel!!!!
258 to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cameron scores 123.
20 left!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey up next.
51 scored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The one-legged pirates turn.
100!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Delaney --Did I spell it right???


Hi  Sure did! Occasionally it gets switched as Delanie when people write something.
How's the weather? Plants okay?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Del finally gets off the mark with a bullseye.
that counts to start and finish here.
50 scored.
451 to go!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey up next.
> 51 scored.


What's wife's name Adam? and I think we should get to see her too! Do you have any monkey photos with her?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi  Sure did! Occasionally it gets switched as Delanie when people write something.
> How's the weather? Plants okay?


It's getting chilly with short warmish spells in the afternoon. Mavis gets to go out then. The potted hibiscus plants spent a few days in the garage, but are getting a little natural light again. I'm not ready to bring them in and set up grow lights yet. -NO! I also have the problem of not having any really sunny windows and cats who EAT ALL MY PLANTS, so I have to lock everything away.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> What's wife's name Adam? and I think we should get to see her too! Do you have any monkey photos with her?



Lurk more. There's been at least 2 pics.


----------



## jaizei

#creepy


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Lurk more. There's been at least 2 pics.


Dang it! I'm so behind. I'll definitely lurk more.


----------



## jaizei

And if my phone was on like 16%, I'd pull them up


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> And if my phone was on like 16%, I'd pull them up


That's alright. I've been trying to work backwards a bit. Maybe I'll come across them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> What's wife's name Adam? and I think we should get to see her too! Do you have any monkey photos with her?


Wifey's name ????
Do they come with names ?
I'll have to ask her.
Hold on a moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> What's wife's name Adam? and I think we should get to see her too! Do you have any monkey photos with her?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Lurk more. There's been at least 2 pics.


Cameron hits double 15.
Bust!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Lurk more. There's been at least 2 pics.


Hurrah!!!!
Promoting The Cold Dark Room!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 151297


SO COOL! Wifey and a monkey!!!

This photo is really cool. The way the monkey is looking up at her is amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cameron checks out on the third of his next go with a double 10 and goes into second place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang it! I'm so behind. I'll definitely lurk more.


Please do, you are most welcome.
And apparently, wifey's name is Sara. 
Well, you learn something new every day!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> SO COOL! Wifey and a monkey!!!
> 
> This photo is really cool. The way the monkey is looking up at her is amazing.


Great, isn't it.
Not bad for my 63 year old darling. .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Del finally gets off the mark with a bullseye.
> that counts to start and finish here.
> 50 scored.
> 451 to go!


Yay! I must have good aim!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 151297


Awesome! Where is this?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Also... why aren't there any monkeys in here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Indeed. Delaney again.
140!!
leaves 311.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Awesome! Where is this?


On top of the Rock Of Gibraltar, the British tip of The Iberian peninsula, opposite Morocco, over the Strait of Hercules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

180 to Del. 
First one today .
Leaves 131.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Also... why aren't there any monkeys in here?


No one's brought any in.
We've got colonies near Fes, too. 
They're a bit of a nuisance, sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

100 scored, Del.
31 left.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, my go again.
180!!!!!
Oh, i'm so good!!!!!
i'm so good!!!!
yaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
leaves me 143


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 100 scored, Del.
> 31 left.


Whoop!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 151299


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A 5 leaves 26.
Oh, no, a 3!
Where did that come from ?
leaves 23 
11 leaves 12.
A double six will do it next time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please do, you are most welcome.
> And apparently, wifey's name is Sara.
> Well, you learn something new every day!!!


My husband was looking over my shoulder and this made him chuckle too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> My husband was looking over my shoulder and this made him chuckle too



Hi, Chrissy's hubby!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Chrissy's hubby!!!!


Ben says "hi"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ben says "hi"



That's a good name.
I had a brother called Ben and Michelle (meech) has a very nice husband called Ben, too!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 151300


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 151302


Hey!!!
That's me, that is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's turn.
100.
Well done, wifey, or should i call you Sara?
311 left


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the one-legged pirate
86.
Leaves you 203, me 'eartie!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now it's time for beddy-bye-byes!!!!
Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now it's time for beddy-bye-byes!!!!
> Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
> Night night Cold Dark Room.


Night Adam and Wifey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when we all awaken in the morning it will be OCTOBER 7th.
Ahem. 
It's National Frappe Day.!!
And National Walk to School Day for all our teachers and students.
I suppose it applies to the res of us, too, so i might walk to the school round the corner. 
On second thoughts, better not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Night Adam and Wifey


Night, Noel!!
Sleep well, when you decide to go .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

84 to Noel.
leaves you with 174.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 84 to Noel.
> leaves you with 174.


Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Evenin' all…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!


125 scored. 
leaves you 49.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Evenin' all…


Sorry, Ken, I had an early night and missed you unfortunately.
And everyone else fell asleep too, it seems!
Just two posts overnight and no John this morning!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. Here anyway. It's 4:34 A.M.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm remembering you from your enclosure thread now. You were sitting on top of your new build. You have more teeth than you lead me to believe.




found the list of work...



its bad!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone!! busy busy today but left to work in peace for a change hope all you are well


----------



## Gillian M

Rain has begun here. And temp has dropped from a maximum of 32 degrees C to only 19!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> the aftermath
> View attachment 151252


A very cute tort. GOD bless.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Rain has begun here. And temp has dropped from a maximum of 32 degrees C to only 19!!




hi miss gillian! its the same here


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hi miss gillian! its the same here


Hello John, hope you are well. 

Back there it's expected any time. Here, it was nice and sunny - quite hot actually - till yesterday. This morning it began to *POUR *with rain.  I opened the windows to notice that it was very foggy as too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Here anyway. It's 4:34 A.M.


That's just Silly O'clock
Or my bedtime, often .
Morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found the list of work...
> View attachment 151331
> 
> 
> its bad!


No, it's good!!! 
You had it all done for free and are much better off for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed scores 65.
436 left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone!! busy busy today but left to work in peace for a change hope all you are well


Morning, John!!!
Tidgy and I are very sad today as it seems our Calendar entry has not been received


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Rain has begun here. And temp has dropped from a maximum of 32 degrees C to only 19!!


Brrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!
Still 30 degrees here right now! 
Could do with some rain, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ken scores 45.
434 to go.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys. Not gonna stay long. Probably going to sleep. 
*snores away*


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello John, hope you are well.
> 
> Back there it's expected any time. Here, it was nice and sunny - quite hot actually - till yesterday. This morning it began to *POUR *with rain.  I opened the windows to notice that it was very foggy as too.




very true! I'm ok thanks, nice easy shift today hows oli?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My turn again 
121 !!
Only 22 left!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!!!
> Tidgy and I are very sad today as it seems our Calendar entry has not been received




i seen that  no fair


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. Not gonna stay long. Probably going to sleep.
> *snores away*


Afternoon, Abdulla.
Sweet Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's!
Oh and throw a couple of darts first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abdulla scores 140!
Leaves 123


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Abdulla.
> Sweet Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's!
> Oh and throw a couple of darts first.


*groggily throws hedgehog quills*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i seen that  no fair


Tidgy is devastated and refuses to eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> *groggily throws hedgehog quills*


85!
leaves 38.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is devastated and refuses to eat.




after the photo shoot as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> after the photo shoot as well


All the time and effort we put in!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All the time and effort we put in!!!



yeah  hopefully you've caught it on time


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

best part of working here is lunch!! Chinese take out, its a converted garage


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!



morning meech


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Morning, meech!!
Missed you yesterday.
Everything fine?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best part of working here is lunch!! Chinese take out, its a converted garage
> View attachment 151337


How quaint!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> morning meech





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, meech!!
> Missed you yesterday.
> Everything fine?


How is everyone? Everything's fine here just a busy day and was feeling poorly. Ben had his appt with the shipyard doc today about his shoulder from when he fell. He had the MRI on monday. Fingers crossed it's not a rotator cuff tear!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How quaint!




the family actually started the business from the kitchen in the house! food is awesome, chips and rice with curry... prawn crackers all for only £2.80!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How is everyone? Everything's fine here just a busy day and was feeling poorly. Ben had his appt with the shipyard doc today about his shoulder from when he fell. He had the MRI on monday. Fingers crossed it's not a rotator cuff tear!


Tidgy and i are in a massive sulk because our Calendar Contest entry had not been received.
Otherwise good thanks.
Send best wishes to Ben.
(Chrissy's husband is also a Ben!)
And I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the family actually started the business from the kitchen in the house! food is awesome, chips and rice with curry... prawn crackers all for only £2.80!!


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
Great value, too!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy and i are in a massive sulk because our Calendar Contest entry had not been received.
> Otherwise good thanks.
> Send best wishes to Ben.
> (Chrissy's husband is also a Ben!)
> And I hope you're feeling better today.


Did they confirm the one that you resent?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Did they confirm the one that you resent?


Nope, not yet.
Josh won't be about til tonight at the earliest, I shouldn't think.
It's okay, everyone knows that i tried to send something and that is the reason for the extra time, so i'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Double 20 for Meech to begin.
Unfortunately it was the 9th dart!.
461 to go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I never saw the thread for the photos that arrived, but didn't meet the criteria. just two postings for the photos that arrived.
I must have read through it too quickly.
I bought some new darts. Sharp. Straight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I never saw the thread for the photos that arrived, but didn't meet the criteria. just two postings for the photos that arrived.
> I must have read through it too quickly.
> I bought some new darts. Sharp. Straight.


Sharp, straight and cheating.
Only Cold Dark Room hedgehog quill darts, stuck inside drinking straws with chewing gum and with folded advertising flyers as flights are acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still, 140!
Pretty good, Ed.
leaves you 296.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sharp, straight and cheating.
> Only Cold Dark Room hedgehog quill darts, stuck inside drinking straws with chewing gum and with folded advertising flyers as flights are acceptable.


There are better darts at the carnival in the balloon popping game. We need to take up a collection for some proper game supplies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's turn.
Also 140
Well done, wifey.
leaves 171.


----------



## jaizei

I've some jarts if it'll help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are better darts at the carnival in the balloon popping game. We need to take up a collection for some proper game supplies.


I like the innovation.
The dart board is a stale family size pizza, painted in luminous jellyfish slime and with a slice of pepperoni as a bullseye.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I've some jarts if it'll help.


What's a Jart?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've some jarts if it'll help.


But we don't have a lawn in here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like the innovation.
> The dart board is a stale family size pizza, painted in luminous jellyfish slime and with a slice of pepperoni as a bullseye.


Yes. Yes. The board is clearly just fine. I have no issue with that.
I also have NO idea where the other pepperoni slices went in case you ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are better darts at the carnival in the balloon popping game. We need to take up a collection for some proper game supplies.


125!
leaves you 171, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Now I'm hungry. See you at lunch time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's a Jart?


Sort of big garden darts, i think, with flights half way along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Yes. The board is clearly just fine. I have no issue with that.
> I also have NO idea where the other pepperoni slices went in case you ask.


Hmmmm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Yes. The board is clearly just fine. I have no issue with that.
> I also have NO idea where the other pepperoni slices went in case you ask.


85.
leaves 86.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I'm hungry. See you at lunch time.


See you later, Ed
Enjoy your lunch.
60 with the first dart leaves double 13.
It's there!
Well done, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One-legged pirates turn.
60.
Leaves 143.


----------



## johnandjade

finished for the day!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's a Jart?



Like horseshoes but with excitement and danger.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> found the list of work...
> View attachment 151331
> 
> 
> its bad!


"They say one's dentistry is diabolical"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a good name.
> I had a brother called Ben and Michelle (meech) has a very nice husband called Ben, too!!!


I like it too. And yes, I 've noticed Michelle commenting about her "Ben". Since he's a Ben too he must be super handsome, eh @meech008 !?


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> *groggily throws hedgehog quills*


I vote an additional 50 points for the use of "groggily"


----------



## Abdulla6169

Prairie Mom said:


> I vote an additional 50 points for the use of "groggily"


Haha. Thanks


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> I like it too. And yes, I 've noticed Michelle commenting about her "Ben". Since he's a Ben too he must be super handsome, eh @meech008 !?


Of course he is!


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> Of course he is!


awww...you guys are cute! You should use this as your avatar some time.


----------



## Abdulla6169

meech008 said:


> Of course he is!


You make a great couple


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> awww...you guys are cute! You should use this as your avatar some time.





AbdullaAli said:


> You make a great couple


Thank you both very much  we've been together for 7 years, married for one. He's my love for sure


----------



## meech008

Annnddd he just got results back from his MRI. not a rotator cuff tear but a glenoid labrum tear. Not sure what that means for him yet


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Annnddd he just got results back from his MRI. not a rotator cuff tear but a glenoid labrum tear. Not sure what that means for him yet




hoping for good outcome!


----------



## johnandjade

my vanished lives dvd has arrived  jades had me putting up shelves and blinds in the newly painted room it's looking good, shes done well  

shower, then going to kick back and watch it, looking forward to it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished for the day!


Wooo Hoooo!!!!
As I believe you like to say!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I vote an additional 50 points for the use of "groggily"


Hmmmm.
Nope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Of course he is!


Yaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!
Nice photo!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Annnddd he just got results back from his MRI. not a rotator cuff tear but a glenoid labrum tear. Not sure what that means for him yet


Cartilage around the ball and socket joint in the shoulder. 
Hopefully it will heal itself but an op is sometimes necessary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my vanished lives dvd has arrived  jades had me putting up shelves and blinds in the newly painted room it's looking good, shes done well
> 
> shower, then going to kick back and watch it, looking forward to it!


Hurrrraaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you enjoy the DVD.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cartilage around the ball and socket joint in the shoulder.
> Hopefully it will heal itself but an op is sometimes necessary.


Here's to hoping it heals on its own! He goes to make an appt tomorrow with a specialist


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> You make a great couple


10 with the first dart.
Then double 14 to finish!!
Well done Abdulla, you move into second place.


----------



## spud's_mum

Montys being adorable as usual


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meech scores 140, leaves 321
Then 130, leaving 191.
Than 100, leaving 91.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Here's to hoping it heals on its own! He goes to make an appt tomorrow with a specialist


Hope it heals just with an anti-inflammatory. 
Good luck, Ben!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meech scores 86, leaving 5 to finish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151367
> 
> Montys being adorable as usual


Yupp!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrraaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope you enjoy the DVD.




he looks so young in it! do we get a cammio??


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Here's to hoping it heals on its own! He goes to make an appt tomorrow with a specialist




hopefully a good outcome


----------



## spud's_mum

ready to pounce!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he looks so young in it! do we get a cammio??


I am very briefly glimpsed in the episode where they're digging dinosaur bones in the Sahara.
And also just a flash in one of the laboratory shots somewhere.
Mostly i was finding the fossils for others to 'find' and advising where to look, what to do and I was in charge of a couple of the digs that you see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151368
> ready to pounce!


To pounce in a very lethargic and relaxed fashion, I think.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To pounce in a very lethargic and relaxed fashion, I think.


Oh he was just looking innocent for the camera 

Shortly after, he pounced on me and playfully attacked me 

He somehow pinched me and it bruised twice!
How is that possible?!

I love wrestling with him, he loves rough playing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh he was just looking innocent for the camera
> 
> Shortly after, he pounced on me and playfully attacked me
> 
> He somehow pinched me and it bruised twice!
> How is that possible?!
> 
> I love wrestling with him, he loves rough playing


Yeah, they do don't they?
Practice for the wild!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spud's mum finally hits a double and goes on to score 105.
396 left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I score 17 and am left with 5


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Josh has received Tidgy's photo!!!!!!
Hope it's acceptable now.
Tidgy can eat again!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hiya friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's turn.
85.
Leaves 86.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Josh has received Tidgy's photo!!!!!!
> Hope it's acceptable now.
> Tidgy can eat again!!!


Woo hoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hiya friends
> View attachment 151378


Booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Camel!!!
Minus points!
Afternoon, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Woo hoo!
> View attachment 151381


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Camel!!!
> Minus points!
> Afternoon, Noel.


Lol! You're funny!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Again.


Do I get my points back?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Noel scores 38, leaving 11.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Do I get my points back?


Yeah, ok!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

3 for Noel and then double 4 for a check out!
Well done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One-legged pirate can still win this.
85, he can't now!
leaves 58.
But still not bad for a chap with one eye.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!
> Still 30 degrees here right now!
> Could do with some rain, though.


Brrrrr from me as well, with Winter getting closer and closer.

Regards to Wifey and kisses from OLI to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrrr from me as well, with Winter getting closer and closer.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses from OLI to Tidgy.


Evening, Gillian. 
Evening, Oli!
Wifey says, "hello" and Tidgy is asleep having had an emotionally exhausting day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey!!!
It's quiet this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My turn.
Only a 1 and two misses.
4 needed.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Josh has received Tidgy's photo!!!!!!
> Hope it's acceptable now.
> Tidgy can eat again!!!


Yayyy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yayyy!!!


Indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

60 for meech
Leaves 31


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Evening, Oli!
> Wifey says, "hello" and Tidgy is asleep having had an emotionally exhausting day.


Time to say 'Good morning' Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.It's almost 1am.

What's up with Tidgy? I bet she misses her boyfriend; who's also asleep dreaming of her.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Time to say 'Good morning' Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.It's almost 1am.
> 
> What's up with Tidgy? I bet she misses her boyfriend; who's also asleep dreaming of her.
> 
> Regards to Wifey.


They didn't get her photo for the calendar competition.
So she was very sad, had a hissy fit and then sulked all day after all the effort she'd put in.
But now they seem to have received it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They didn't get her photo for the calendar competition.
> So she was very sad, had a hissy fit and then sulked all day after all the effort she'd put in.
> But now they seem to have received it.


Delighted to hear that they did receive my daughter-in-law's photo, which must be...*LOVELY*. OLI and I wish her the *best *of luck.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone. Is this a tortoise or a hare?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Delighted to hear that they did receive my daughter-in-law's photo, which must be...*LOVELY*. OLI and I wish her the *best *of luck.


Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone. Is this a tortoise or a hare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> UOTE]
> That is actually, oddly disturbing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's turn.
60 and double 13!
Wifey finishes well and goes into equal 3rd.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.


Hi Adam. This is a message from OLI to Tidgy with love.




Please make sure she reads it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Popping in for a quick "hello." 

I came across this quote that I liked. I thought this was a good place to share...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. This is a message from OLI to Tidgy with love.
> 
> 
> 
> Please make sure she reads it.


Thanks, Oli.
i'll make sure she reads it tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping in for a quick "hello."
> 
> I came across this quote that I liked. I thought this was a good place to share...
> View attachment 151423


Hi, Chrissy.
yeah, super.
i've got "The Devil's Dictionary".
Bierce was a great writer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Chrissy.
> yeah, super.
> i've got "The Devil's Dictionary".
> Bierce was a great writer.


Hi Adam
Ben teaches English Composition and Literature. He's using Bierce in a class right now. He's using "The middle toe on the right food" and "Inhabitant of Carcosa" for a supernatural lit class. I really need to read his students' required reading. He's a good teacher. I, however, am lucky if I can keep up with my little book club.

I still haven't finished


as I posted earlier in this thread. That will be my goal for next week. I need to read when I sit and take a break rather than popping on and off of the tortoise forum


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Oli.
> i'll make sure she reads it tomorrow.


Please don't forget.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Speaking of hubby Ben...he needs my laptop now
Have a good night!!


----------



## Gillian M

'Never think of the future - it comes soon enough.'

 Albert Einstein 

(Aren't words easy?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Adam
> Ben teaches English Composition and Literature. He's using Bierce in a class right now. He's using "The middle toe on the right food" and "Inhabitant of Carcosa" for a supernatural lit class. I really need to read his students' required reading. He's a good teacher. I, however, am lucky if I can keep up with my little book club.
> 
> I still haven't finished
> View attachment 151426
> 
> as I posted earlier in this thread. That will be my goal for next week. I need to read when I sit and take a break rather than popping on and off of the tortoise forum


I know.
My reading has been halved by the time I spend here. 
Two great stories by Bierce and don't take long to read, either. 
As you may know, i teach English grammar, literature and composition here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Please don't forget.


I won't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Speaking of hubby Ben...he needs my laptop now
> Have a good night!!


Night, night!
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 'Never think of the future - it comes soon enough.'
> 
> Albert Einstein
> 
> (Aren't words easy?)


Silly Albert.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly Albert.


Very! A genius like him saying such words?! That quote sounded....*weird* (hmmmm) somehow. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is essential to plan ahead in science and in life, but to be fair , Einstein is just trying to be amusing here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is essential to plan ahead in science and in life, but to be fair , Einstein is just trying to be amusing here.


Alright, but what are we to think of?The past that CANNOT be CHANGED no matter what??!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright, but what are we to think of?The past that CANNOT be CHANGED no matter what??!!


Well that bit's correct.
Time travel into the past is an impossibility.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well that bit's correct.
> Time travel into the past is an impossibility.


One should only think of the future, I believe. You might say 'even the present.' Fair enough. But NOT to think of the future?! Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> One should only think of the future, I believe. You might say 'even the present.' Fair enough. But NOT to think of the future?! Goodness!


We must remember the past if only to not make the same mistakes over and over again.
Live for the moment!
But think of the future, too.
i think you need a careful mix of the three.
Balance.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We must remember the past if only to not make the same mistakes over and over again.
> Live for the moment!
> But think of the future, too.
> i think you need a careful mix of the three.
> Balance.


That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That makes a lot of sense.


Wibble.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble wobble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble wobble



Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok my turn again.
Missed.
Yaaayy!!!!
Hit my double on the second dart. 
But not good enough to finish in the top 3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The one-legged pirate has a chuck.
oh dear!
he's a bit drunk, there.
Still 32 left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Room.
Night night Cold Dark Room Friends and Family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when we wake up in the morning, remember October 8th means : 
It's American Touch Tag Day.
Hmmm. 
Also in the USA it's National Fluffernutter Day. 
Bleuch!!!! 
And it's Navy Day in Peru.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when we wake up in the morning, remember October 8th means :
> It's American Touch Tag Day.
> Hmmm.
> Also in the USA it's National Fluffernutter Day.
> Bleuch!!!!
> And it's Navy Day in Peru.


Hmmm...
Anyway 
Good night Adam


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hi all!! I'm learning to use the forum app. It's a bit different than what I'm use too...I hope all you guys have been doing well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi all!! I'm learning to use the forum app. It's a bit different than what I'm use too...I hope all you guys have been doing well!


Hi, Shannon!
Yes, I'm fine thanks.
Hurry up and get used to your app !!
Been missing you around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyone else have problems accessing TFO today?
I've just got in after a couple of hours trying.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's been offline for a few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been offline for a few hours.


Thought i'd been banned for a moment.
Morning, Ed.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyone else have problems accessing TFO today?
> I've just got in after a couple of hours trying.



Let that be a lesson to you kids about using the app. Might bring the site down for hours


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought i'd been banned for a moment.
> Morning, Ed.



Me too. Check on http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Let that be a lesson to you kids about using the app. Might bring the site down for hours


But....but......but......
I don't use an app!!!!!!!!!
just my PC.
Somebody else is to blame................
As always I am completely innocent!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Me too. Check on http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


Thanks, Cameron.
That's a useful thing.


----------



## jaizei

Shush, I've a reputation to uphold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Shush, I've a reputation to uphold


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Shannon!
> Yes, I'm fine thanks.
> Hurry up and get used to your app !!
> Been missing you around here.


I think I'm getting the hang of it. Never really used it before!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I think I'm getting the hang of it. Never really used it before!


Wifey has a phone device thing, I can't get used to it at all.
I'll stick with my pc.


----------



## johnandjade

heeerrrreees johhnnnyyy!!! finally back up and running mornooning everyone! hope we are well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> heeerrrreees johhnnnyyy!!! finally back up and running mornooning everyone! hope we are well


Afternoon, John.
I'm well, thanks.
Good to see you!


----------



## stojanovski92113

I'm off to work soon. Everyone have a great day. It's gonna be a looooong day today. I'm going to need lots of coffee!!! I hope it's a going to be a good loooong day anyways


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm off to work soon. Everyone have a great day. It's gonna be a looooong day today. I'm going to need lots of coffee!!! I hope it's a going to be a good loooong day anyways


Hoping for the best possible good loooooong day for you.
Coffee will be ready for you here on your return!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Being offline this morning really screwed the pooch for me. The mornings are when I read up on everything.
today I'm behind on the events and I have limited time to stop by.
I hope that everyone is doing well.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoping for the best possible good loooooong day for you.
> Coffee will be ready for you here on your return!


Thanks Adam  Take care and I'll check in tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Being offline this morning really screwed the pooch for me. The mornings are when I read up on everything.
> today I'm behind on the events and I have limited time to stop by.
> I hope that everyone is doing well.


Well, there's not much to catch up on.
Nobody was able to post anything for hours. 
Have a good day and catch you later, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Adam  Take care and I'll check in tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> I'm well, thanks.
> Good to see you!




busy and boss in so cant get on just now  hopefully he's away soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> busy and boss in so cant get on just now  hopefully he's away soon


Go away, John's boss!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> My reading has been halved by the time I spend here.
> Two great stories by Bierce and don't take long to read, either.
> As you may know, i teach English grammar, literature and composition here, too.


I didn't!!! I thought you taught Geology! That's so cool!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I didn't!!! I thought you taught Geology! That's so cool!


I am a geologist and teach that too, when I get the chance, but it's rare here, though i have one student studying palaeontology at the moment.
95 % of my lessons are English, though.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a geologist and teach that too, when I get the chance, but it's rare here, though i have one student studying palaeontology at the moment.
> 95 % of my lessons are English, though.


What a small world! That's really neat When you teach a lit class, I'd be interested in what books you're using.

Are you teaching a full course load? -I have to ask, because my husband is so incredibly busy that he has zero free moments to spare. Even when he's at home for the day, he is constantly grading crummy papers. It's most of what the poor man does. He's had his nose to the grind so much, that I'm spending my free day baking as many of his favorite treats as possible, and I HATE cooking so that says something


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> heeerrrreees johhnnnyyy!!! finally back up and running mornooning everyone! hope we are well


Good morning (it's morning for me still!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> 'Never think of the future - it comes soon enough.'
> 
> Albert Einstein
> 
> (Aren't words easy?)





Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is essential to plan ahead in science and in life, but to be fair , Einstein is just trying to be amusing here.


I always liked this quote and must have interpreted it differently. When he says not to "think of the future," I always thought of it as not to worry/fret too much about it. Chill. Stop Stressing
---
Your "future" discussions are reminding me of a quote that I LOVED from an 'alright' movie: "After Earth." I would own this movie simply for the discussion Will Smith poses in it. -He wrote the story, so good on him! Anyway, I LOVE the quote that fear can only exist in our thoughts of the future, a future which may or may not ever exist. Insanity! -Brilliant!

Such good stuff...






Feel free to tease me, but I have thought about this quote many many times. I even made my young son watch this part of the movie when we rented it. He's an older child adoption and has major trauma and fear associated mental health and behavioral problems. I actually think it has been helpful. -Couldn't let him watch the movie though. The monster aliens would scare him to death and I FEAR I would have a FUTURE of many sleepless nights


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay...I fear I may have made the Cold Dark Room a little too dark.
Here's some cheese...


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Good morning (it's morning for me still!)




just after 1700 here.... beer time


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> just after 1700 here.... beer time


ha ha! I'll never quite get a grip on the time zones. Enjoy your break


----------



## spud's_mum

cute pic of monty 


Today I was playing badminton and my friend accidentally hit me on the head with the racket


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all,
Feeling very sorry for myself.
Have full blown tonsillitis which is making me feel pretty rotton.
Not able to eat and even drinking is painful.
I hope the penecillin will kick in soon though.
Will pop in when I can but sleeping a lot at mo.
Hope Lola can't catch it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> What a small world! That's really neat When you teach a lit class, I'd be interested in what books you're using.
> 
> Are you teaching a full course load? -I have to ask, because my husband is so incredibly busy that he has zero free moments to spare. Even when he's at home for the day, he is constantly grading crummy papers. It's most of what the poor man does. He's had his nose to the grind so much, that I'm spending my free day baking as many of his favorite treats as possible, and I HATE cooking so that says something


I teach a few students, one to one, each for just 2 or 4 hours a week, mostly. 
For grammar we use the government issue books which are quite good, but rather boring. 
The literature is for university students and, unless they do their dissertation on and English novel, they don't read a book.
Many university literature graduates have never read a book in their lives, in any language, sometimes excepting 'The Quran'. 
Literature involves short stories, poetry and theory rather than the actual book. 
It's rubbish, the education system here is one of the worst in the world.
However, I do books with students who want to,"Animal Farm", "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf", or "A Christmas Carol" for example.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151502
> cute pic of monty
> 
> 
> Today I was playing badminton and my friend accidentally hit me on the head with the racket




I think you need a bubble wrap onsie !!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all,
> Feeling very sorry for myself.
> Have full blown tonsillitis which is making me feel pretty rotton.
> Not able to eat and even drinking is painful.
> I hope the penecillin will kick in soon though.
> Will pop in when I can but sleeping a lot at mo.
> Hope Lola can't catch it!!




hope you feel better soon miss womblyn


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hope you feel better soon miss womblyn


Thanks John not felt this rough for years!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all,
> Feeling very sorry for myself.
> Have full blown tonsillitis which is making me feel pretty rotton.
> Not able to eat and even drinking is painful.
> I hope the penecillin will kick in soon though.
> Will pop in when I can but sleeping a lot at mo.
> Hope Lola can't catch it!!


Get well soon lyn!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I always liked this quote and must have interpreted it differently. When he says not to "think of the future," I always thought of it as not to worry/fret too much about it. Chill. Stop Stressing
> ---
> Your "future" discussions are reminding me of a quote that I LOVED from an 'alright' movie: "After Earth." I would own this movie simply for the discussion Will Smith poses in it. -He wrote the story, so good on him! Anyway, I LOVE the quote that fear can only exist in our thoughts of the future, a future which may or may not ever exist. Insanity! -Brilliant!
> 
> Such good stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to tease me, but I have thought about this quote many many times. I even made my young son watch this part of the movie when we rented it. He's an older child adoption and has major trauma and fear associated mental health and behavioral problems. I actually think it has been helpful. -Couldn't let him watch the movie though. The monster aliens would scare him to death and I FEAR I would have a FUTURE of many sleepless nights


You are, of course, probably correct, Einstein was probably saying "chill", while knowing himself that this was not always possible for most, I still think he was being essentially light-hearted, though, and his second comment, "It'll come round soon enough", wouldn't relax most people! 
Never seen the movie "After Earth", I'll have to think on the quote a little, but it is interesting. 
The only time I babysat was a Halloween when i let the kids stay up with me most of the night and watch horror movies.
They had bed wetting nightmares for months! 
Ooops! 
I never got asked again.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Get well soon lyn!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay...I fear I may have made the Cold Dark Room a little too dark.
> Here's some cheese...
> View attachment 151492


That's better!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151502
> cute pic of monty
> 
> 
> Today I was playing badminton and my friend accidentally hit me on the head with the racket


Owwww!!!!!!!!!!!
Are you sure it was an accident ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all,
> Feeling very sorry for myself.
> Have full blown tonsillitis which is making me feel pretty rotton.
> Not able to eat and even drinking is painful.
> I hope the penecillin will kick in soon though.
> Will pop in when I can but sleeping a lot at mo.
> Hope Lola can't catch it!!


Poor Lyn!!!!!
Take it easy, rest lots and I hope you make a speedy recovery.
I think Lola will be okay, but be careful!!!
It's awful being ill and alone.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Lyn!!!!!
> Take it easy, rest lots and I hope you make a speedy recovery.
> I think Lola will be okay, but be careful!!!
> It's awful being ill and alone.


Thanks Adam
Yes keeping my distance from Lola!
I'd rather be on my own when I'm ill
I can be as grumpy as I like then


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thanks John not felt this rough for years!





radox bath with a few different ones, some music on then early night i sware by it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Adam
> Yes keeping my distance from Lola!
> I'd rather be on my own when I'm ill
> I can be as grumpy as I like then


I like someone to be grumpy at myself!!!


----------



## johnandjade

chance of seeing northern lights here tonight I think, didn't know it was last night as well


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151502
> cute pic of monty
> 
> 
> Today I was playing badminton and my friend accidentally hit me on the head with the racket


Good evening. Sorry for that, and wishes to get well soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chance of seeing northern lights here tonight I think, didn't know it was last night as well


i've seen them a couple of times. (not here in The Cold Dark Room, though, or Morocco, either.)
Absolutely breathtaking and incredibly surreal.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Evening all,
> Feeling very sorry for myself.
> Have full blown tonsillitis which is making me feel pretty rotton.
> Not able to eat and even drinking is painful.
> I hope the penecillin will kick in soon though.
> Will pop in when I can but sleeping a lot at mo.
> Hope Lola can't catch it!!


Good evening Lyn, and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Sorry for that, and wishes to get well soon!


Evening, Gillian.
Evening, Oli!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Evening, Oli!!!!


Good evening Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. How are you all? Fine, I hope.

We are well, though the weather is beginning to change with rain, and a sudden drop in temp. I took Oli for a walk when the sun popped up, but he didn't really enjoy it. I guess the sun wasn't hot enough.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i've seen them a couple of times. (not here in The Cold Dark Room, though, or Morocco, either.)
> Absolutely breathtaking and incredibly surreal.



not yet had the pleasure! was planning an early night but alarm can be set. not sure when is best time though?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, and wishes for a speedy recovery.


Thanks Gillian, hope you are OK


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian, hope you are OK


So far so good.

Take care and make sure you take your medications on time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. How are you all? Fine, I hope.
> 
> We are well, though the weather is beginning to change with rain, and a sudden drop in temp. I took Oli for a walk when the sun popped up, but he didn't really enjoy it. I guess the sun wasn't hot enough.


Temperature started to drop here, too, today.
No rain, though. 
Tidgy still enjoying the outside
We're all good.
Wifey out teaching English at the Japanese School, I have a student due now, but he's always late. 
Tidgy just going to bed, says night night and blows Oli a kiss.


----------



## Lyn W

Feel another nap coming on so will see you all soon
Take care,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not yet had the pleasure! was planning an early night but alarm can be set. not sure when is best time though?


Don't know.
Check on the web.


----------



## johnandjade

didn't get to fully watch vanished lives last night mr adam, jade was a bit chatty lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Feel another nap coming on so will see you all soon
> Take care,


Get well soon!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> didn't get to fully watch vanished lives last night mr adam, jade was a bit chatty lol.


It'll wait.
Something to look forward too!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know.
> Check on the web.




had a look, think we have a chance over next week or so  will just do random checks, fingers crossed!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Temperature started to drop here, too, today.
> No rain, though.
> Tidgy still enjoying the outside
> We're all good.
> Wifey out teaching English at the Japanese School, I have a student due now, but he's always late.
> Tidgy just going to bed, says night night and blows Oli a kiss.


Thanks the kiss Tidgy! Glad that you - Tidgy - enjoyed it outside; unlike Oli. I'm still planning to go to...AQABA where it's nice and hot there. I'm going to have to hibernate Oli in such a case. Got no other choice it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had a look, think we have a chance over next week or so  will just do random checks, fingers crossed!


Hope you get lucky!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the kiss Tidgy! Glad that you - Tidgy - enjoyed it outside; unlike Oli. I'm still planning to go to...AQABA where it's nice and hot there. I'm going to have to hibernate Oli in such a case. Got no other choice it seems.


I think so.
Gotta go student has arrived, will see you later maybe.
if not, good night.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think so.
> Gotta go student has arrived, will see you later maybe.
> if not, good night.


Enjoy your lesson and hope to hear from you later.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I teach a few students, one to one, each for just 2 or 4 hours a week, mostly.
> For grammar we use the government issue books which are quite good, but rather boring.
> The literature is for university students and, unless they do their dissertation on and English novel, they don't read a book.
> Many university literature graduates have never read a book in their lives, in any language, sometimes excepting 'The Quran'.
> Literature involves short stories, poetry and theory rather than the actual book.
> It's rubbish, the education system here is one of the worst in the world.
> However, I do books with students who want to,"Animal Farm", "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf", or "A Christmas Carol" for example.


Wow! How interesting...Adam, you're teaching on another planet! That is very different than what we see in more "Western" culture isn't it? Fascinating. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I still think he was being essentially light-hearted, though, and his second comment, "It'll come round soon enough", wouldn't relax most people!
> .


Great point


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! How interesting...Adam, you're teaching on another planet! That is very different than what we see in more "Western" culture isn't it? Fascinating. Thanks for explaining.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Gillian Moore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your lesson and hope to hear from you later.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Adam.Already finished your lesson? If so, that was quick.
Click to expand...


----------



## johnandjade

any input if this is ok ?



its soley for light?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 151302


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hiiiii guys. Worst day ever.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> any input if this is ok ?
> View attachment 151514
> 
> 
> its soley for light?


I don't see it saying any about UVB, so maybe?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiiiii guys. Worst day ever.


Hi 
What, why?


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiiiii guys. Worst day ever.


Good evening Abdulla. Sorry to have just read that post of yours. IF and only IF you want to talk, I am *ALL *listening ears.

Take care.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't see it saying any about UVB, so maybe?




have been told this type if bulb (domestic) is fine for that purpose, also hopefully help with plant growth  just like to check things i buy are ok .... they are usually the cheapest lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi
> What, why?


I've been feeling a little under the weather, I haven't been sleeping or eating well lately, I have 2 tests on Sunday, 1 of my teachers was really b****y today, and I'm so freaking emotional. Ugh. And I had to go to some place 2 hours away from home.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiiiii guys. Worst day ever.




boo  hope all is ok


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 151515




I m gonna have that voice in my head for the rest of the day.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> any input if this is ok ?
> View attachment 151514
> 
> 
> its soley for light?



It's okay. I don't care for the color but it'll work


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy your lesson and hope to hear from you later.


I'M BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! How interesting...Adam, you're teaching on another planet! That is very different than what we see in more "Western" culture isn't it? Fascinating. Thanks for explaining.


The average Moroccan reads 3 pages a year.
More than 80% cheat in exams, to which a blind eye is turned. 
It is another planet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> any input if this is ok ?
> View attachment 151514
> 
> 
> its soley for light?


Don't think it's a problem, apart from a slightly dodgy colour. 
If you and Fido like it, go for it!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiiiii guys. Worst day ever.


Oh, no!!!!!!!! 
PM me if you need too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I've been feeling a little under the weather, I haven't been sleeping or eating well lately, I have 2 tests on Sunday, 1 of my teachers was really b****y today, and I'm so freaking emotional. Ugh. And I had to go to some place 2 hours away from home.



Oh, dear.
Do something fun, try to take your mind off things until you've calmed down a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's okay. I don't care for the color but it'll work


Oh, more or less my reaction. !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Evenoon, Noel!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AbdullaAli said:


> I've been feeling a little under the weather, I haven't been sleeping or eating well lately, I have 2 tests on Sunday, 1 of my teachers was really b****y today, and I'm so freaking emotional. Ugh. And I had to go to some place 2 hours away from home.



You'll do fine on your tests (you always do), that means they were having a bad day too (so don't let it rub off on you), and you had better feel sunny soon!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I m gonna have that voice in my head for the rest of the day.


My pleasure.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't think it's a problem, apart from a slightly dodgy colour.
> If you and Fido like it, go for it!!!!




whats the problem with the colour? I know red ones are bad, but thats it other than nasty coils


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> whats the problem with the colour? I know red ones are bad, but thats it other than nasty coils



3500k is more yellowish. 6500k is referred to as daylight white. I'll settle for anything 5000k+.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whats the problem with the colour? I know red ones are bad, but thats it other than nasty coils


There's no problem with it.
I'm sorry, my friend, but I'm with Cameron on this, just personal taste, I, myself, don't like yellow light.
But it's great if you do and Fido does too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 3500k is more yellowish. 6500k is referred to as daylight white. I'll settle for anything 5000k+.


Errrr........
Yeah, that too.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> 3500k is more yellowish. 6500k is referred to as daylight white. I'll settle for anything 5000k+.




its the bulb that came with fitting, as long as it safe im happy  , will look into more suitable one though. im learning as i go


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's no problem with it.
> I'm sorry, my friend, but I'm with Cameron on this, just personal taste, I, myself, don't like yellow light.
> But it's great if you do and Fido does too!!!




just as long as he doesn't need a welders mask for it to be safe . plexi and CHE have arrived, final push this weekend!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrr........
> Yeah, that too.




to google


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just as long as he doesn't need a welders mask for it to be safe . plexi and CHE have arrived, final push this weekend!


No, it's perfectly safe. 
i'm so excited to see the finished article....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's perfectly safe.
> i'm so excited to see the finished article....




have discovered the builders yard is open at 0700.. I leave for work at 0730  .. think jade could saw 10mtr of 2x4 and carry uo 4 flights of stairs??


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Evening all,
> Feeling very sorry for myself.
> Have full blown tonsillitis which is making me feel pretty rotton.
> Not able to eat and even drinking is painful.
> I hope the penecillin will kick in soon though.
> Will pop in when I can but sleeping a lot at mo.
> Hope Lola can't catch it!!


You best feel better Lyn! Tonsillitis is the worst! I had it soooo many times before I had my tonsils taken out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have discovered the builders yard is open at 0700.. I leave for work at 0730  .. think jade could saw 10mtr of 2x4 and carry uo 4 flights of stairs??


If you buy her a new handbag, sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You best feel better Lyn! Tonsillitis is the worst! I had it soooo many times before I had my tonsils taken out.


I had it every year for several years when i was a child, until the doctor said, 'Right!! One more time and out with the tonsils!'
I never caught it again.
Evening, Michelle!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you buy her a new handbag, sure.




a hold-all might be best!  

had a wee look on that there google boogle about the bulb... all i can really understand or see is its a kind of 'energy saving' type... which i guess would cause the yellow light (lower wattage) ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had it every year for several years when i was a child, until the doctor said, 'Right!! One more time and out with the tonsils!'
> I never caught it again.
> Evening, Michelle!


Evening! We have a busy month ahead of us, I have a surgeryish thing tomorrow and Ben gets to have one on the 20th. His shoulder won't heal on its own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a hold-all might be best!
> 
> had a wee look on that there google boogle about the bulb... all i can really understand or see is its a kind of 'energy saving' type... which i guess would cause the yellow light (lower wattage) ?


I think so, yes, but as long as it provides enough light, and it should, there's no problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a hold-all might be best!
> 
> had a wee look on that there google boogle about the bulb... all i can really understand or see is its a kind of 'energy saving' type... which i guess would cause the yellow light (lower wattage) ?


You going to be using an MVB ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening! We have a busy month ahead of us, I have a surgeryish thing tomorrow and Ben gets to have one on the 20th. His shoulder won't heal on its own.


Oh, dear!
Well, it's all for the best.
Good luck with that tomorrow, will be thinking of you during the day.
And Ben's op is no big deal nowadays, should heal quite quickly afterwards.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Evening! We have a busy month ahead of us, I have a surgeryish thing tomorrow and Ben gets to have one on the 20th. His shoulder won't heal on its own.




that's true love for you, do everything together . 

eyes on the prize and strong for each other... kick some but!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think so, yes, but as long as it provides enough light, and it should, there's no problem.




 can I pick your brain on thoughs of a mesh guard for it?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You going to be using an MVB ?




mvb, che and the strip. thermostat, timers as well


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> a hold-all might be best!
> 
> had a wee look on that there google boogle about the bulb... all i can really understand or see is its a kind of 'energy saving' type... which i guess would cause the yellow light (lower wattage) ?




The color is indicated by the '835'; 8 refers to the cri (color rendering index), 35 means it's 3500k, the color.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> The color is indicated by the '835'; 8 refers to the cri (color rendering index), 35 means it's 3500k, the color.




it's spelled coloUr !!!!  

thank you though  im leaning on the job


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can I pick your brain on thoughs of a mesh guard for it?


Not necessary for the strip , I wouldn't have thought, as long as it's out of touching distance, but it's not a bad idea for the MVB, to save you burning yourself if nothing else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mvb, che and the strip. thermostat, timers as well


Together, it should all be fine!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not necessary for the strip , I wouldn't have thought, as long as it's out of touching distance, but it's not a bad idea for the MVB, to save you burning yourself if nothing else.




just my overkill? it'll be at top of enclosure so all good


----------



## johnandjade

how about cold dark room marrco pollo???

we could throw jellyfish at the one legged pirate, if you hit 'em you hear an 'arggghhhh!!' , repeat and follow the 'Rrrrrggghhs' until you find the unnamed scallywag?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how about cold dark room marrco pollo???
> 
> we could throw jellyfish at the one legged pirate, if you hit 'em you hear an 'arggghhhh!!' , repeat and follow the 'Rrrrrggghhs' until you find the unnamed scallywag?


Sounds a good plan to me.
The one legged pirate doesn't seem so keen though, but if we give him enough rum......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And that reminds me.
The result of The Cold Dark Room 501 Darts Tournament.
Bronze Medalis is Gillian!!
@Gillian Moore 
You're very good at these games, it seems, Gillian.
Another medal to go with your Gold!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Silver Medal was shared, so you'll have to have it on alternate days as i don't have two.
Silver medalists : Wifey and Cameron @jaizei 
Great arrows, both of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the Gold Medal, a comfortable winner was Chrissy.
@Prairie Mom 
Hurrah!!!!!
You're good enough to be a professional!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds a good plan to me.
> The one legged pirate doesn't seem so keen though, but if we give him enough rum......





might find him up the old sea dog again! poor fellow does seem a little misfortunate to say the least in the cdr games, i bet he is hoping you never host 'shinty'


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Well, it's all for the best.
> Good luck with that tomorrow, will be thinking of you during the day.
> And Ben's op is no big deal nowadays, should heal quite quickly afterwards.


Thanks  his surgery is a common one and I have faith in the doctor. He was a physician for the new York Mets. Hope everyone else is well


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> that's true love for you, do everything together .
> 
> eyes on the prize and strong for each other... kick some but!


Thanks! We'll be fine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> might find him up the old sea dog again! poor fellow does seem a little misfortunate to say the least in the cdr games, i bet he is hoping you never host 'shinty'


Well, we'll see what he says, and he does only have one shin!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thanks! We'll be fine




don't doubt it for a second, life is a marathon, not a sprint. 

'what don't kil ya' make ya'more strong'!!! ( metallica  \m/\m/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks  his surgery is a common one and I have faith in the doctor. He was a physician for the new York Mets. Hope everyone else is well


Fine, thanks.
A nice day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, we'll see what he says, and he does only have one shin!




in a Scottish twang... one shin 'tae' play


----------



## johnandjade

I always get out of bed on the right side.... well the left side is against the wall!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I always get out of bed on the right side.... well the left side is against the wall!


Getting out of bed on the right side would entail climbing over wifey, and she wouldn't be too happy as I am usually first to get up.
So I have to get out on the wrong side.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> don't doubt it for a second, life is a marathon, not a sprint.
> 
> 'what don't kil ya' make ya'more strong'!!! ( metallica  \m/\m/


Off to never never land!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Getting out of bed on the right side would entail climbing over wifey, and she wouldn't be too happy as I am usually first to get up.
> So I have to get out on the wrong side.




actually the same here... though with jade, not wifey! lol. i got told it was my side as was next to the door should a nasty man brake in. nice she thinks i'd be any use in that situation  


... as long as i have can use her as a human shield I said


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Off to never never land!




have done that at karaoke (badly)


----------



## meech008

greekgolden said:


> I have a Greek Golden tortoise, I let her dig the burrow, I make sure she does'nt build one so big that she's in the neighbors yard. During the winter she comes in at night, she burrows in shredded paper. There is not a lot of info on these tortoise's.


EXIIIITTTTTT LIIIGHHHTTTSSSSS 
eenntttteeeerrrrr fright
Tttaaakkkeeee my haaanddddd
OFF TO NEVER NEVER LAND

Be glad you got to read that and are not being serenaded like Ben is


----------



## johnandjade

so turns out one of santas helpers has had a few number 1 hits! 


... his name is ELFISH PRESLEY  


uh hu hu


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> EXIIIITTTTTT LIIIGHHHTTTSSSSS
> eenntttteeeerrrrr fright
> Tttaaakkkeeee my haaanddddd
> OFF TO NEVER NEVER LAND
> 
> Be glad you got to read that and are not being serenaded like Ben is




sanatorium I think is my favourite, or fade to black... guitar hero is afraid of me when i play them. can't play a single note on a real one though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually the same here... though with jade, not wifey! lol. i got told it was my side as was next to the door should a nasty man brake in. nice she thinks i'd be any use in that situation
> 
> 
> ... as long as i have can use her as a human shield I said


I would just hide under the bed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would just hide under the bed!




lucky the pirates minding the door! 

ever see 'minder' ? arther daily is dead now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> EXIIIITTTTTT LIIIGHHHTTTSSSSS
> eenntttteeeerrrrr fright
> Tttaaakkkeeee my haaanddddd
> OFF TO NEVER NEVER LAND
> 
> Be glad you got to read that and are not being serenaded like Ben is


ha de ha !!
Poor Ben.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lucky the pirates minding the door!
> 
> ever see 'minder' ? arther daily is dead now


Yes, George Cole.
A super actor, but can't say i liked the series much.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Silver Medal was shared, so you'll have to have it on alternate days as i don't have two.
> Silver medalists : Wifey and Cameron @jaizei
> Great arrows, both of you.



Tell wifey to have an extra celebratory drink for me.


----------



## jaizei

Did anyone else read _Johnny Got His Gun _because of Metallica?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Tell wifey to have an extra celebratory drink for me.


Wifey says ,"Cheers!!!" and has a slurp of Moroccan red!
(really).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I teach a few students, one to one, each for just 2 or 4 hours a week, mostly.
> For grammar we use the government issue books which are quite good, but rather boring.
> The literature is for university students and, unless they do their dissertation on and English novel, they don't read a book.
> Many university literature graduates have never read a book in their lives, in any language, sometimes excepting 'The Quran'.
> Literature involves short stories, poetry and theory rather than the actual book.
> It's rubbish, the education system here is one of the worst in the world.
> However, I do books with students who want to,"Animal Farm", "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf", or "A Christmas Carol" for example.


Sorry all. After reading for about 50 posts I still had another 150 to go and realized I may decide to just bag the reading part so I figured I'd trust all my friends here in the CDR to let me know if I've "jumped" over any posts that I truly need to read.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is time to leave this place of intrigue and cheese for a while.
Night night Cold Dark Roomies.
Night night Cold Dark Room!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry all. After reading for about 50 posts I still had another 150 to go and realized I may decide to just bag the reading part so I figured I'd trust all my friends here in the CDR to let me know if I've "jumped" over any posts that I truly need to read.


Evening, Ken.
I don't think there's much in here that anybody needs to read.
If anything thrilling should occur, I will tag you !!!
Nighty night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you awaken in the morning in your different time zones, Roommates it will be October the ninth.
And it's National Moldy Cheese Day!!!!!!
Hurrah!!!!!
And in the USA it's National Leif Erikson Day .
It's also the National Day for Valencia, which is a lovely area.
Night night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had at one time missed a posting by you where you responded to something I had posted but I forget what it was now. It was sometime ago


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had at one time missed a posting by you where you responded to something I had posted but I forget what it was now. It was sometime ago


I expect it was something fairly pointless and maybe an attempt at humour.
There'll be many, many more, I hope!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Today's random thought brought to you by @stojanovski92113 : when I think of the name Shannon, I hear it in Tom Cruise's voice from Far and Away.


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> Today's random thought brought to you by @stojanovski92113 : when I think of the name Shannon, I hear it in Tom Cruise's voice from Far and Away.


Haha...I haven't seen that movie in forever. Well I guess it's a fitting name, I'm Irish alright!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone its only bloomin Friday!!! woohoo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hi John. How is the day for you?


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi John. How is the day for you?




howdy mr ken . days starting like every day should.... bacon!!  

how have you been sir?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Slow to heal. Not liking it physically or mentally to tell the truth. Too many limitations on me for my own good. I know it's needed, and I'm thankful and all that, but truthfully it's making me slightly bonkers and a little mad as a hatter, so to speak.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Slow to heal. Not liking it physically or mentally to tell the truth. Too many limitations on me for my own good. I know it's needed, and I'm thankful and all that, but truthfully it's making me slightly bonkers and a little mad as a hatter, so to speak.




I know it must be tough you will get there though thought are with you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've even been restricted from leash work with my dog! As the physical therapist nurse put it, all "it would take is a solid jolt on the leash to undo all the healing I've done in my neck!" Ugh. But she's such a sweat dog, my Ava…


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've even been restricted from leash work with my dog! As the physical therapist nurse put it, all "it would take is a solid jolt on the leash to undo all the healing I've done in my neck!" Ugh. But she's such a sweat dog, my Ava…
> View attachment 151581


Nice picture!!!!
Calendar Contest???
Oh, no dogs?
That's discrimination!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning all.


Morning, Ed.
A merry day to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning everyone else, have a student in 10 minutes so i'll be gone for at least a couple of hours.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> A merry day to you.


It should be. Same to you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I plan on calling in sick on Monday. That means that if the pics come out tonight, I'll have to wait until Tuesday to see them.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've even been restricted from leash work with my dog! As the physical therapist nurse put it, all "it would take is a solid jolt on the leash to undo all the healing I've done in my neck!" Ugh. But she's such a sweat dog, my Ava…
> View attachment 151581




lovely looking pooch


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning all.




morning mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning everyone else, have a student in 10 minutes so i'll be gone for at least a couple of hours.




hope all goes well mr adam


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that reminds me.
> The result of The Cold Dark Room 501 Darts Tournament.
> Bronze Medalis is Gillian!!
> @Gillian Moore
> You're very good at these games, it seems, Gillian.
> Another medal to go with your Gold!


Hurray!!!! 

Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.How are you back there? Well, I hope.

Thanks the BRONZE MEDAL, best regards to Wifey and A BIG KISS as well as A HUG from OLI to Tidgy on this occasion.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good afternoon, it's 2.20pm here. What time is it back there?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day everyone.



Hello Ed, thanks and same to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I plan on calling in sick on Monday. That means that if the pics come out tonight, I'll have to wait until Tuesday to see them.


Something to look forward to.
Anyway, things seem to move slowly round here at the moment, so I won't be betting any cheese on them being posted tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope all goes well mr adam


Thanks, John and a jolly good afternoon to you. 
It was a good lesson. 
I have a possible lesson in an hour, but i don't think she'll come, so I am probably free for the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day everyone.


Ta, I will.
You, too, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hurray!!!!
> 
> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.How are you back there? Well, I hope.
> 
> Thanks the BRONZE MEDAL, best regards to Wifey and A BIG KISS as well as A HUG from OLI to Tidgy on this occasion.


Tidgy is now stretching happily under her basking light.
I think she likes hugs.
Good afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli, we're all good here thanks. 
You ok ?
Sleep well?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is now stretching happily under her basking light.
> I think she likes hugs.
> Good afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli, we're all good here thanks.
> You ok ?
> Sleep well?


Slept SEVEN HOURS, which was great; though the trouble with my sleep is that either I sleep seven/eight hours or three/four hours, and no midway.  Funny isn't it?

Even Oli is relaxing with his hind legs stretched, like his girlfriend, to whom he sends another hug.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Slept SEVEN HOURS, which was great; though the trouble with my sleep is that either I sleep seven/eight hours or three/four hours, and no midway.  Funny isn't it?
> 
> Even Oli is relaxing with his hind legs stretched, like his girlfriend, to whom he sends another hug.


Tidgy is now slurping water so gives a sloppy kiss to Oli.
Bet tonight you get three or four hours.
It is odd.


----------



## meech008

Morning ya'll! Just wanted to make a quick drop in and wish everyone a happy Friday! I'll see you soon


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning ya'll! Just wanted to make a quick drop in and wish everyone a happy Friday! I'll see you soon


Hi Michelle hope you and Ben are well.

Have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning ya'll! Just wanted to make a quick drop in and wish everyone a happy Friday! I'll see you soon


Morning, Michelle, catch you later I hope!
Have a great day, yourself.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning ya'll! Just wanted to make a quick drop in and wish everyone a happy Friday! I'll see you soon




good luck today meech!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good luck today meech!


Hi John how are you? Fine, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Got to go. Talk to you later everyone. Good-bye!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John how are you? Fine, I hope.




all good thank you miss gillian  how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

oooo, as of Monday im getting put to work in a different branch and in charge of 2 bodies! exciting times


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Back for a minute.
It is steamy here today. I could cook rice in my pockets.
Has anyone heard how Lyn is?


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle hope you and Ben are well.
> 
> Have a great day!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle, catch you later I hope!
> Have a great day, yourself.





johnandjade said:


> good luck today meech!


Thanks guys  I'm nervous but confident! Ready for it all to be done! I'll be on here all day after probably because I get to hold the couch down for the rest of the day after.


----------



## Momof4

Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Good luck sweetie!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thanks guys  I'm nervous but confident! Ready for it all to be done! I'll be on here all day after probably because I get to hold the couch down for the rest of the day after.


Take it easy Michelle, 'MA BELLE!' And:


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> all good thank you miss gillian  how are you today?


Hello John. Glad to hear you're fine.

Am fine, thanks though the weather is beginning to get cool during the day and chilly at night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oooo, as of Monday im getting put to work in a different branch and in charge of 2 bodies! exciting times


Well played, sir.
More dosh ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone!!


Good morning, Shannon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Back for a minute.
> It is steamy here today. I could cook rice in my pockets.
> Has anyone heard how Lyn is?


Not sure i'd want my pockets full of rice.
Except maybe at a wedding.
And not cooked.
No, nothing from Lyn since she went for a nap feeling unwell last night.
Poor lass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks guys  I'm nervous but confident! Ready for it all to be done! I'll be on here all day after probably because I get to hold the couch down for the rest of the day after.


Been thinking of you this morning and this afternoon.
Wifey sends her regards and I'm sure Tidgy would if she could.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Been thinking of you this morning and this afternoon.
> Wifey sends her regards and I'm sure Tidgy would if she could.


Good afternoon Adam.

What of Tidgy's boyfriend? Forgotten him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> What of Tidgy's boyfriend? Forgotten him?


No, of course not, she does send love to Oli, but we're a bit worried about Michelle and her operation today! 
Afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, of course not, she does send love to Oli, but we're a bit worried about Michelle and her operation today!
> Afternoon, Gillian.


Oh I can assure you I am as well. 

Let's hope for the best, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh I can assure you I am as well.
> 
> Let's hope for the best, fingers crossed.


And toes!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And toes!


Even those!! lol!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well played, sir.
> More dosh ?



im already the highest paid valeter , after i prove my self as a forman (which i WILL!!) I'm certainly asking for more


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im already the highest paid valeter , after i prove my self as a forman (which i WILL!!) I'm certainly asking for more


And the moon on a stick!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the moon on a stick!




think im based there for a few weeks, game on 

how were today's lessons?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think im based there for a few weeks, game on
> 
> how were today's lessons?


Both good, Bora, the Korean girl in the morning, studying composition and a new girl, Loubna, this afternoon, learning English so she can take a test and join her husband in the USA.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both good, Bora, the Korean girl in the morning, studying composition and a new girl, Loubna, this afternoon, learning English so she can take a test and join her husband in the USA.




thats nice  , good man sir  anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## meech008

Hey guys  just got home and doing well. Slightly loopy but I've got my Ma with me while Ben is at work and my sister made the long drive to visit as well  I'm very lucky to have friends like you guys and family like I do


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hey guys  just got home and doing well. Slightly loopy but I've got my Ma with me while Ben is at work and my sister made the long drive to visit as well  I'm very lucky to have friends like you guys and family like I do




glad all went well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats nice  , good man sir  anything planned for the weekend?


It's my busiest time now the universities and schools have gone back.
Teaching most of Saturday and Sunday. 
But there'll be a new episode of Doctor Who, at least!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's my busiest time now the universities and schools have gone back.
> Teaching most of Saturday and Sunday.
> But there'll be a new episode of Doctor Who, at least!




woo hoo for who!!  day off on Monday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey guys  just got home and doing well. Slightly loopy but I've got my Ma with me while Ben is at work and my sister made the long drive to visit as well  I'm very lucky to have friends like you guys and family like I do


Hurrah!!!!!
Glad it all went swimmingly. 
I can breathe a bit easier now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo for who!!  day off on Monday?


Yep! 
That's shopping day! 
I like shopping in the local markets, so it's good.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have discovered the builders yard is open at 0700.. I leave for work at 0730  .. think jade could saw 10mtr of 2x4 and carry uo 4 flights of stairs??


I'm sure she's more than capable - never underestimate the diy skills of a woman!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You best feel better Lyn! Tonsillitis is the worst! I had it soooo many times before I had my tonsils taken out.


Thanks meech feeling a bit more with it today.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure she's more than capable - never underestimate the diy skills of a woman!




how are you today miss womblyn?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> That's shopping day!
> I like shopping in the local markets, so it's good.




more potatoes?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how are you today miss womblyn?


Better thanks John, still painful but not as bad and I feel a bit less sleepy.
How are you?
I'm just catching up with the posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks meech feeling a bit more with it today.


Just take it easy, don't want any set backs, it'll take a while to shift completely.
Nice to have you back with us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> more potatoes?


I think she might want 4 this week !
Cheeky wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Better thanks John, still painful but not as bad and I feel a bit less sleepy.
> How are you?
> I'm just catching up with the posts.




glad you're starting to mend . can't complain here, all good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Better thanks John, still painful but not as bad and I feel a bit less sleepy.
> How are you?
> I'm just catching up with the posts.


Not too many, i don't think.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she might want 4 this week !
> Cheeky wifey.




perhaps she may be learning to juggle them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps she may be learning to juggle them


No she's rubbish at catching and throwing but extremely good at dropping things on the floor.
Oh, and she doesn't do DIY, either.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No she's rubbish at catching, throwing but extremely good at dropping things on the floor.
> Oh, and she doesn't do DIY, either.




sounds all to familiar


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had it every year for several years when i was a child, until the doctor said, 'Right!! One more time and out with the tonsils!'
> I never caught it again.
> Evening, Michelle!


I didn't used to get it very often but one year after it I lost the use of my legs 3 months,
and had bruising on the back of my legs. They thought it was rheumatic fever at first
but think they settled on purpura.
So after that everytime one of the family had throat probs
I had the penicillin - prevention is better than cure.
I developed quite a taste for it!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Evening! We have a busy month ahead of us, I have a surgeryish thing tomorrow and Ben gets to have one on the 20th. His shoulder won't heal on its own.


You've probably had it by now but hope that's all gone well meech


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mvb, che and the strip. thermostat, timers as well


The mvb won't work on timer when it switches off it has a delay before it will come back on
(Sorry if someone's already said that I'm only on page 953)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's spelled coloUr !!!!
> 
> thank you though  im leaning on the job


Don't start that again!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't used to get it very often but one year after it I lost the use of my legs 3 months,
> and had bruising on the back of my legs. They thought it was rheumatic fever at first
> but think they settled on purpura.
> So after that everytime one of the family had throat probs
> I had the penicillin - prevention is better than cure.
> I developed quite a taste for it!


Crikey!!!
That all sounds pretty grim! 
Almost Dickensian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't start that again!!!


i'm saying nothing.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Slow to heal. Not liking it physically or mentally to tell the truth. Too many limitations on me for my own good. I know it's needed, and I'm thankful and all that, but truthfully it's making me slightly bonkers and a little mad as a hatter, so to speak.


You're in the right place to meet like minded people.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im already the highest paid valeter , after i prove my self as a forman (which i WILL!!) I'm certainly asking for more


If they refuse I'd take then to the cleaners!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> You've probably had it by now but hope that's all gone well meech


It certainly did!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!
> That all sounds pretty grim!
> Almost Dickensian.


They could have cast me as Tiny Tim!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It certainly did!


Glad to hear it - always a bit of an ordeal though, hope you make a quick recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It certainly did!


Hurrrrrraaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

NOT this Tiny Tim!


----------



## johnandjade

time to go saw some wood, I'll get to relax eventually!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> NOT this Tiny Tim!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Minus points!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Minus points!!!!!


You can't knock points off a sick person surely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can't knock points off a sick person surely!


Wanna bet ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wanna bet ?


Well it was worth a try pulling the sick card!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well it was worth a try pulling the sick card!


Snot going to work on me.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> time to go saw some wood, I'll get to relax eventually!


Why don't you invite your mates to a wood sawing party then you could do both at the same time.
May have to buy more wood after though but I'm sure you'd get to have fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Snot going to work on me.


OK I'll run with it!
I was going to say how kind you are but now you've blown it.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone!!


Good evening!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Better thanks John, still painful but not as bad and I feel a bit less sleepy.
> How are you?
> I'm just catching up with the posts.


Good evening Lyn, glad to hear you're better.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, glad too hear you're better.


Thanks Gillian, Good evening to you too
Still have painful spotty tonsils but less achy and sleepy now.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian, Good evening to you too
> Still have painful spotty tonsils but less achy and sleepy now.


Those horrible tonsils are very painful and take time. Patience Lyn, though I don't have to tell you so: you seem to be an extremely patient person.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Snot going to work on me.


UGH!!! And good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK I'll run with it!
> I was going to say how kind you are but now you've blown it.


That one flu right over my head.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Those horrible tonsils are very painful and take time. Patience Lyn, though I don't have to tell you so: you seem to be an extremely patient person.


Yes usually I am.
I won't be going far from my couch this weekend.
I may have to have a trip out dandy picking,
but I have plenty of spring greens, romaine and crispy salad mix here
so he won't starve if I don't make it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> UGH!!! And good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Good eveningerising.
Hi, Gillian.
Hi, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes usually I am.
> I won't be going far from my couch this weekend.
> I may have to have a trip out dandy picking,
> but I have plenty of spring greens, romaine and crispy salad mix here
> so he won't starve if I don't make it.


Don't go!!!
Rest up for a bit.
Lola will be fine.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Why don't you invite your mates to a wood sawing party then you could do both at the same time.
> May have to buy more wood after though but I'm sure you'd get to have fun.




my knuckles still haven't healed from the last time i had to undo the help i had


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't go!!!
> Rest up for a bit.
> Lola will be fine.


OK Doc!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK Doc!


I often volunteer to operate on wifey when she's sick.
She always refuses though, the ungrateful wretch.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello everyone! 
How are we all on this fine Friday evening?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> OK Doc!


Hi Lyn! Are you not feeling well?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I often volunteer to operate on wifey when she's sick.
> She always refuses though, the ungrateful wretch.


Can't think why?
Kitchen table with a stick to bite on for the pain and a blunt knife - just the job!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn! Are you not feeling well?


Hi Kirsty just tonsillitis but I'm on the mend.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Can't think why?
> Kitchen table with a stick to bite on for the pain and a blunt knife - just the job!


Ouch


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty just tonsillitis but I'm on the mend.


Oh no! That's horrible  
Eat honey! It helps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are we all on this fine Friday evening?


Hello, stranger !!!!!!
So, goooood to hear from you!!!!
I'm fine, Lyn's got tonsillitis, John's about to loose a couple of fingers DIYing, Gillian's being sympathetic and kind, Meech had a successful operation.
Same old, same old.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh no! That's horrible
> Eat honey! It helps


Don't have any honey here - I've managed ice cream today so things are improving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can't think why?
> Kitchen table with a stick to bite on for the pain and a blunt knife - just the job!


i've got lots of useful things in my geology kit.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, stranger !!!!!!
> So, goooood to hear from you!!!!
> I'm fine, Lyn's got tonsillitis, John's about to loose a couple of fingers DIYing, Gillian's being sympathetic and kind, Meech had a successful operation.
> Same old, same old.




saw' done  all didgits intact 

....for now


----------



## johnandjade

had to share...


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, stranger !!!!!!
> So, goooood to hear from you!!!!
> I'm fine, Lyn's got tonsillitis, John's about to loose a couple of fingers DIYing, Gillian's being sympathetic and kind, Meech had a successful operation.
> Same old, same old.


Good news all round then! I'm missing you all!!! 
I've got the weekend off though so can catch up on all the banter. I've decided that as somebody who works in resource planning I should really stop breaking the working time directive and have a break!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> saw' done  all didgits intact
> 
> ....for now


That's good news! We wouldn't be able to chat if you didn't have fingers to type 
What's the latest on the Russian tort?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Don't have any honey here - I've managed ice cream today so things are improving.


To be fair... Ice cream certainly tastes better 
I hope you feel much better soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good news all round then! I'm missing you all!!!
> I've got the weekend off though so can catch up on all the banter. I've decided that as somebody who works in resource planning I should really stop breaking the working time directive and have a break!


Yaaaayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
We all definitely concur.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes usually I am.
> I won't be going far from my couch this weekend.
> I may have to have a trip out dandy picking,
> but I have plenty of spring greens, romaine and crispy salad mix here
> so he won't starve if I don't make it.


Please don't overdo it. Don't worry about Lola. Torts - you know better than I do - can put up with hunger. Plus you mentioned you have a lot of food for Lola. So take it easy.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good news all round then! I'm missing you all!!!
> I've got the weekend off though so can catch up on all the banter. I've decided that as somebody who works in resource planning I should really stop breaking the working time directive and have a break!


Definitely a good plan!
I hope you have a lovely restful weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Please don't overdo it. Don't worry about Lola. Torts - you know better than I do - can put up with hunger. Plus you mentioned you have a lot of food for Lola. So take it easy.


Yes Lola will be OK if I don't go out.
He has gone off lambs lettuce though
He will eat everything around it except those leaves.
I'm sure he would if he were hungry though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> saw' done  all didgits intact
> 
> ....for now


Nice to know your'e still all in one piece.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola will be OK if I don't go out.
> He has gone off lambs lettuce though
> He will eat everything around it except those leaves.
> I'm sure he would if he were hungry though.


So there's no need to worry about him. 

And if it's COLD  back there, I'd suggest your not moving outside; unless necessary.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's good news! We wouldn't be able to chat if you didn't have fingers to type
> What's the latest on the Russian tort?




oh thats a saga!! I'm fed up asking


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to know your'e still all in one piece.




finger buffet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh thats a saga!! I'm fed up asking


Don't give up!
It's getting colder.
A life may be at stake.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't give up!
> It's getting colder.
> A life may be at stake.




been told cant phone rspca as they will know it was jades friend... and i've not been given an address to 'visit'


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> oh thats a saga!! I'm fed up asking


Really? It's started getting really cold at night now, in Edinburgh it's frosty every morning when I get up and it's going below 10 degrees most nights. He really won't have long if he's not saved soon, I'm thinking when it goes in to the negatives which won't be long.


----------



## johnandjade

have to pop off for now, need to use phone to watch family guy on netfix... and a few potato juices 

have fun ya'll and I won't see you soon 




...wibble


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> been told cant phone rspca as they will know it was jades friend... and i've not been given an address to 'visit'


No I phoned the sspca on a pet shop in my area because the rabbits were in the tiniest enclosure I've ever seen and could barely move and they told me I would be anomonous


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really? It's started getting really cold at night now, in Edinburgh it's frosty every morning when I get up and it's going below 10 degrees most nights. He really won't have long if he's not saved soon, I'm thinking when it goes in to the negatives which won't be long.


We could all dress up as ninja turtles and come to help!
Or alternatively contact SSPCA as Kirsty suggested before.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Really? It's started getting really cold at night now, in Edinburgh it's frosty every morning when I get up and it's going below 10 degrees most nights. He really won't have long if he's not saved soon, I'm thinking when it goes in to the negatives which won't be long.




i know . this point has been mentioned several times, even jades fed up of me asking. its not nice or fair is it  poor hudini (i even had a name ready  ) 

I don't know what else i can do  ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> i know . this point has been mentioned several times, even jades fed up of me asking. its not nice or fair is it  poor hudini (i even had a name ready  )
> 
> I don't know what else i can do  ?


I'll phone them for you. They don't know me so can't do nothing - mwahaha!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i know . this point has been mentioned several times, even jades fed up of me asking. its not nice or fair is it  poor hudini (i even had a name ready  )
> 
> I don't know what else i can do  ?


Ever tried stalking - sorry following - someone home before?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been told cant phone rspca as they will know it was jades friend... and i've not been given an address to 'visit'


Oh dear


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have to pop off for now, need to use phone to watch family guy on netfix... and a few potato juices
> 
> have fun ya'll and I won't see you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wibble


Hope we haven't chased you off!!
Enjoy your evening .
(perhaps that's what wifey's doing with all those potatoes?)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope we haven't chased you off!!
> Enjoy your evening .
> (perhaps that's what wifey's doing with all those potatoes?)


Yeah lol sorry. I'm being a bit forward - just an animal fanatic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah lol sorry. I'm being a bit forward - just an animal fanatic


Tidgy was effectively stolen from a family, but, to be fair, I couldn't take on all the mistreated torts here.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy was effectively stolen from a family, but, to be fair, I couldn't take on all the mistreated torts here.


No and neither could I. But I still try and do what I can


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> No and neither could I. But I still try and do what I can


Me too, I give advice and actually visit and demonstrate where I can.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for another ice cream!
Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for another ice cream!
> Anyone care to join me?


Bleuuuchhhh!!!!!!
No, thanks very much for the offer.
But wifey'll bite your arm off, so be careful.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuuuchhhh!!!!!!
> No, thanks very much for the offer.
> But wifey'll bite your arm off, so be careful.


I'm not a great lover of ice cream usually - just now and again,
but needs must at the moment!
Today I've had 4 lots!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a great lover of ice cream usually - just now and again,
> but needs must at the moment!
> Today I've had 4 lots!


Yes, i managed it when i couldn't eat when i was in hospital. 
Too sweet for me.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'll phone them for you. They don't know me so can't do nothing - mwahaha!




it's not that stopping me, I don't mind at all. i don't even know the address jade thinks it'll be inside now, apparently it was last winter. thinking of passing on one on the flyer proofs to hopefully at least spur on education for it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope we haven't chased you off!!
> Enjoy your evening .
> (perhaps that's what wifey's doing with all those potatoes?)




not at all, can't tort and use phone to watch netfix at same time is all


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah lol sorry. I'm being a bit forward - just an animal fanatic




lyns idea would be a go, alass they stay elsewhere and I don't drive to 'follow'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not at all, can't tort and use phone to watch netfix at same time is all


Just kidding.
Enjoy your TV ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> Enjoy your TV ?



battery died have 'the chase' on now, I do enjoy that show . nearly out of potatoe juice though:/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> battery died have 'the chase' on now, I do enjoy that show . nearly out of potatoe juice though:/


I used to teach with The Beast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> battery died have 'the chase' on now, I do enjoy that show . nearly out of potatoe juice though:/


Saw "The Chase" a couple of times in 2013.
Twas okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to teach with The Beast


I expect she was very nice?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's not that stopping me, I don't mind at all. i don't even know the address jade thinks it'll be inside now, apparently it was last winter. thinking of passing on one on the flyer proofs to hopefully at least spur on education for it.


I'm going to change the pics on my version and print some of those off to hand out around here.
I did it on a word doc so not sure how to upload it for others to use if they wanted.
But Heathers was good.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect she was very nice?


In fact he and I left the school at the same time.
He was off to pursue a career in quizzing which he has been very successful at.
but in answer to your question didn't really know him that well but came across as a bit arrogant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> In fact he and I left the school at the same time.
> He was off to pursue a career in quizzing which he has been very successful at.
> but in answer to your question didn't really know him that well but came across as a bit arrogant.


Whoops, i thought "The Beast" was the woman, not sure who you mean, now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> battery died have 'the chase' on now, I do enjoy that show . nearly out of potatoe juice though:/


Squeeze a few more.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whoops, i thought "The Beast" was the woman, not sure who you mean, now.


The woman is The Governess.
The Beast is the mountain of a man.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> it's not that stopping me, I don't mind at all. i don't even know the address jade thinks it'll be inside now, apparently it was last winter. thinking of passing on one on the flyer proofs to hopefully at least spur on education for it.


Yeah that's a good idea


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I used to teach with The Beast


I like the women the best. Can't remember her name though. Only watch is when there's nothing much on


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> The woman is The Governess.
> The Beast is the mountain of a man.


Oops just catching up! Yeah I like her


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to change the pics on my version and print some of those off to hand out around here.
> I did it on a word doc so not sure how to upload it for others to use if they wanted.
> But Heathers was good.




if you don't mind could you email over a copy i'll print a few?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> if you don't mind could you email over a copy i'll print a few?


Ok when I've changed the pics over the weekend I'll let you know and you can pm me your email address.
Will prob use real pics of torts incl Lola but you can change them and use Fido if you prefer.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I like the women the best. Can't remember her name though. Only watch is when there's nothing much on


There's a new woman joined recently isn't there? I haven't caught her name yet.
Don't know if someones left or if she's just an extra chaser.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's a new woman joined recently isn't there? I haven't caught her name yet.
> Don't know if someones left or if she's just an extra chaser.


Chase me!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ok when I've changed the pics over the weekend I'll let you know and you can pm me your email address.
> Will prob use real pics of torts incl Lola but you can change them and use Fido if you prefer.




oh no, lola shall remain


thank you


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh no, lola shall remain
> 
> 
> thank you


I've just done it so pm you email and I'll send it on its way.


----------



## Lyn W

​


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chase me!!!!!


Now who was it that used to say that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now who was it that used to say that?


Do you know, I can't remember......
Ummm!!!!! 
Some stand up blonde bloke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now who was it that used to say that?


Wifey can't remember either, but she says that his career collapsed when it was revealed he wasn't gay at all, but a family man.


----------



## spud's_mum

Got bored in school and this happened 


My thoughts at school


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening Spud's Mum! 
Happy weekend!
Did you draw that, or was it a friend while you were asleep?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening Spud's Mum!
> Happy weekend!
> Did you draw that, or was it a friend while you were asleep?


Helloooooooo!
I wish I was asleep at school... Sadly not, I drew it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Helloooooooo!
> I wish I was asleep at school... Sadly not, I drew it


Not your best ever piece of artwork, to be fair!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Got bored in school and this happened
> View attachment 151725
> 
> My thoughts at school


I once got into trouble at school when I was bored and thought it would be more interesting
to use the moles on my arm as a dot-to-dot and join them to see what picture they'd make.
- just ended up with an arm covered in lines!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once got into trouble at school when I was bored and thought it would be more interesting
> to use the moles on my arm as a dot-to-dot and join them to see what picture they'd make.
> - just ended up with an arm covered in lines!


I used to join up the spots on peoples faces with felt tip pen.
Such fun.


----------



## spud's_mum

That moment when you slap your friend round the face and run for your life.

I did that today but she caught me by my hair and slapped me back. 
I will get her back. 
We always do stupid things but we have to keep going until we give in haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> That moment when you slap your friend round the face and run for your life.
> 
> I did that today but she caught me by my hair and slapped me back.
> I will get her back.
> We always do stupid things but we have to keep going until we give in haha


Or until it escalates into full scale war at the cost of thousands of lives.


----------



## spud's_mum

monty all ready for bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151728
> monty all ready for bed


Yep, he looks dog-tired.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 151728
> monty all ready for bed


Me too I've been nodding off for a while so best go and do it properly.
So I expect I will see you all sometime tomorrow.
Sleep well when you make it to the Land of Nod
and take care.
Night Night.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, he looks dog-tired.


He looks how I feel!
See you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He looks how I feel!
> See you soon


Take care, Lyn.
Hope you feel somewhat better tomorrow.
Have a nice sleep and a decent lie in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Evening, Noel!!!
Welcome!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam. 
I'm sorry I'm not very cheery. I'm actually pretty upset. 
I never thought it would happen but I had someone I love tell me to pick them or my torts. It was very hurtful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam.
> I'm sorry I'm not very cheery. I'm actually pretty upset.
> I never thought it would happen but I had someone I love tell me to pick them or my torts. It was very hurtful


I bet it was!!!!
How really, really horrible!
You must feel like sh#t .
It's us and them sometimes, a nasty world. 
So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm devastated. 
I never thought I would hear those words come out of his mouth. 
I guess you never really know someone until that point
I'm really reevaluating everything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm devastated.
> I never thought I would hear those words come out of his mouth.
> I guess you never really know someone until that point
> I'm really reevaluating everything


It's awful, i sometimes wonder what i'd do if wifey made me choose between her and Tidgy an TFO.
It's better to reevaluate carefully than just react without thinking.
Was he just angry? Did he mean it, or will he be sorry in the morning?
Could you have misinterpreted a joke, or a badly phrased comment?
Think it through, men are like children sometimes, he may just need a little more attention and the occasional ego boost.
So sorry once again, but consider your options carefully.


----------



## AZtortMom

I really hope he was just angry and just needs more attention


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I really hope he was just angry and just needs more attention


Me, too, I'll be thinking of you and hoping the pair of you can sort things out with a new day if not tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I must get myself a little sleep before my long days work tomorrow.
Start at 10 am, finish at 9 pm.
Golly!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, good night Cold Dark roommates.
Good night, Cold Dark Room. 
Wishing all of you a very good night, especially those of you with ailments and difficulties in your lives at the moment.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you awaken to a new, and hopefully better, day it's October the 10th so :
National Motorcycle Ride Day.
(no chance!).
National Costume Swap Day.
(sounds like fun).
And the National Day of The Republic of China, so 3 billion people on holiday today!!
Have fun!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Happy (notanymore) Friday!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've still got 1hour 27 minutes of Friday left.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And because I can…


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room  the weekend has landed!!' 

hope you all are in good spirits... or are on the spirits  

@Lyn W , i'll PM email


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm devastated.
> I never thought I would hear those words come out of his mouth.
> I guess you never really know someone until that point
> I'm really reevaluating everything




oh no  hopefully it was just a little tort envy, I often get told im on here too much.. i find a a little 'quality time' is all thats needed. hoping all is ok


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The mvb won't work on timer when it switches off it has a delay before it will come back on
> (Sorry if someone's already said that I'm only on page 953)




have had mvb on a timer before, it worked ok?


----------



## spud's_mum

Bad news 
Today I got up and noticed that there was blood splatters in cheddar a cage.
I looked closely and at first I thought he had passed but he got up and his tumor is all red and bleeding. He won't let me clean it. I am looking up vets now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam.
> I'm sorry I'm not very cheery. I'm actually pretty upset.
> I never thought it would happen but I had someone I love tell me to pick them or my torts. It was very hurtful


Oh ****. Hope you feel better soon. Sometimes the people we love are just ***holes. I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

spudthetortoise said:


> Bad news
> Today I got up and noticed that there was blood splatters in cheddar a cage.
> I looked closely and at first I thought he had passed but he got up and his tumor is all red and bleeding. He won't let me clean it. I am looking up vets now.
> View attachment 151772
> View attachment 151773


Omg I'm so sorry. I really hope it goes well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Goodness, goodness, goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Happy (notanymore) Friday!


Happy Saturday to you!!!
Hi, Delaney.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've still got 1hour 27 minutes of Friday left.


Not any more!!!!!!
Happy Saturday, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room  the weekend has landed!!'
> 
> hope you all are in good spirits... or are on the spirits
> 
> @Lyn W , i'll PM email


Good morning, John!!!!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Bad news
> Today I got up and noticed that there was blood splatters in cheddar a cage.
> I looked closely and at first I thought he had passed but he got up and his tumor is all red and bleeding. He won't let me clean it. I am looking up vets now.
> View attachment 151772
> View attachment 151773



hope all is ok chedder


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Bad news
> Today I got up and noticed that there was blood splatters in cheddar a cage.
> I looked closely and at first I thought he had passed but he got up and his tumor is all red and bleeding. He won't let me clean it. I am looking up vets now.
> View attachment 151772
> View attachment 151773


Oh, no, no, no,no;,no!!!!!
Poor Cheddar!!!!
Good luck with the vets, really hoping for a good result.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!!!!
> Have a great weekend!




you too boss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Omg I'm so sorry. I really hope it goes well.


Not a happy start to the day. 
Morning, Abdulla, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'll PM you in a min.


----------



## Abdulla6169

PM sent.


----------



## Abdulla6169

*4 PMs sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> *4 PMs sent.


Ok, I've got a student in a minute, I'll try and answer before then.


----------



## spud's_mum

This is so true in school.
We get odd looks but who cares, we walk around singing (very badly) at the top of out voices haha


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> This is so true in school.
> We get odd looks but who cares, we walk around singing (very badly) at the top of out voices haha
> View attachment 151774


"Climb every mountain!
"Ford every stream!
"Follow every rainbow,
"Till you find your dream!"
I love singing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel.
No smiley, so I guess still not too happy?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Adam 
Not really. It is what it is


----------



## johnandjade

shift finished, off to mums to cut up some wood for her now, then to jades mums to pick up Fido supplies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Adam
> Not really. It is what it is


 Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shift finished, off to mums to cut up some wood for her now, then to jades mums to pick up Fido supplies


Have a good and productive afternoon, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a good and productive afternoon, John.




quick potatoe juice then going to get started, had to do the paperwork from todays shift as well there . 
just unpacked plexi, a sheet is broken boooo!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> Bad news
> Today I got up and noticed that there was blood splatters in cheddar a cage.
> I looked closely and at first I thought he had passed but he got up and his tumor is all red and bleeding. He won't let me clean it. I am looking up vets now.
> View attachment 151772
> View attachment 151773


Oh my gosh! I hope everything goes alright!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam.
> I'm sorry I'm not very cheery. I'm actually pretty upset.
> I never thought it would happen but I had someone I love tell me to pick them or my torts. It was very hurtful


 You know, they clearly don't see how much you care about Moe And Shelly. I hope there's room for negotiation.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Everyone seems to be having a bad day 
Feel better folks.


----------



## Lyn W

Oh my goodness can't believe how much I've slept today.
Got up and fed Lola about 8 then went back to bed
Got up about 11 for a cuppa
fell asleep on sofa
Phone woke me about 1.30
nodded off again about 2
and woke up an hour later!
What a sleepy head!!
Hope everyones Ok
I haven't had chance to catch up yet.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam.
> I'm sorry I'm not very cheery. I'm actually pretty upset.
> I never thought it would happen but I had someone I love tell me to pick them or my torts. It was very hurtful


So sorry for your upset Noel.
Dreadful to be put in that position.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quick potatoe juice then going to get started, had to do the paperwork from todays shift as well there .
> just unpacked plexi, a sheet is broken boooo!!


Surely they'll replace it.
It'll just slow you down, that's all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's awful, i sometimes wonder what i'd do if wifey made me choose between her and Tidgy an TFO.
> It's better to reevaluate carefully than just react without thinking.
> Was he just angry? Did he mean it, or will he be sorry in the morning?
> Could you have misinterpreted a joke, or a badly phrased comment?
> Think it through, men are like children sometimes, he may just need a little more attention and the occasional ego boost.
> So sorry once again, but consider your options carefully.


I agree with Adam - men can be pretty juvenile.
Your torts are part of who you are,
I hope some compromise can be found here,
without you having to be the one who makes the sacrifice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Everyone seems to be having a bad day
> Feel better folks.


Hi, Del
Yes, it really does seem to be rather Cold and Dark in The Cold Dark Room at the moment.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a great lover of ice cream usually - just now and again,
> but needs must at the moment!
> Today I've had 4 lots!


Good afternoon Lyn, how are you today? Sincerely hope to hear that you are better. 

Wishes for a speedy recovery.

Love,
Gillian and  Oli.


----------



## spud's_mum

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh my gosh! I hope everything goes alright!


Going I go for a ride on the motor bike soon 

Just trying to fix the go cart 

It's wet and slippery at the moment so I'll have to take it easy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when you awaken to a new, and hopefully better, day it's October the 10th so :
> National Motorcycle Ride Day.
> (no chance!).
> National Costume Swap Day.
> (sounds like fun).
> And the National Day of The Republic of China, so 3 billion people on holiday today!!
> Have fun!


Maybe John will swap a Welsh hat for his Kilt.


----------



## spud's_mum

spud thetortoise said:


> Going I go for a ride on the motor bike soon
> 
> Just trying to fix the go cart
> 
> It's wet and slippery at the moment so I'll have to take it easy.


 whoops. 
Didn't mean to quote that. 
Thank you tough


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, how are you today? Sincerely hope to hear that you are better.
> 
> Wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Love,
> Gillian and  Oli.


Hi Gillian yes feeling better thanks just been very sleepy.
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh my goodness can't believe how much I've slept today.
> Got up and fed Lola about 8 then went back to bed
> Got up about 11 for a cuppa
> fell asleep on sofa
> Phone woke me about 1.30
> nodded off again about 2
> and woke up an hour later!
> What a sleepy head!!
> Hope everyones Ok
> I haven't had chance to catch up yet.


Not sure every one's okay today, as you'll discover .
I'm fine, but a bit down 'cos of what's happening to some of our other poor Roomies and I'm only half way through my working day and am getting a migraine. 
you must have needed all that sleep, Lyn
Body doing repairs.
Hope you're a bit better today.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Going I go for a ride on the motor bike soon
> 
> Just trying to fix the go cart
> 
> It's wet and slippery at the moment so I'll have to take it easy.


With your track record (no pun intended for a change) of injuries
I would wait 'till it's dry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I agree with Adam - men can be pretty juvenile.
> Your torts are part of who you are,
> I hope some compromise can be found here,
> without you having to be the one who makes the sacrifice.


I'm not juvenile!!!!
I'M NOT! I'M NOT, I'M NOT!!!!!!!!
So, there!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Going I go for a ride on the motor bike soon
> 
> Just trying to fix the go cart
> 
> It's wet and slippery at the moment so I'll have to take it easy.


Oh, golly!!!!!
Disaster looms!!!!!
Be very, very carfull!!!
What about little Cheddar?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> With your track record (no pun intended for a change) of injuries
> I would wait 'till it's dry.


But it's England....
Who knows when it is next going to be dry!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure every one's okay today, as you'll discover .
> I'm fine, but a bit down 'cos of what's happening to some of our other poor Roomies and I'm only half way through my working day and am getting a migraine.
> you must have needed all that sleep, Lyn
> Body doing repairs.
> Hope you're a bit better today.


Yes thanks Adam - my tonsils are recovering.
Sorry about your head,
You need a quieter cold dark room to recover from that.
Any chance of cancelling some of your lessons?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!!!!!
> Disaster looms!!!!!
> Be very, very carfull!!!
> What about little Cheddar?


I'll be careful...
We're calling a vet today and hopefully getting him an appointment on Monday as vets aren't open on Sundays and they have probably shut now. He seems fine in himself though.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll be careful...
> We're calling a vet today and hopefully getting him an appointment on Monday as vets aren't open on Sundays and they have probably shut now. He seems fine in himself though.


You have to be careful for Spud and Cheddar and Monty.
They all need you fit and healthy and hopefully in one piece!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have had mvb on a timer before, it worked ok?


Maybe just the Arcadia brand.
I know another new member thought they'd broken theirs and was really upset until they tried it again later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a great lover of ice cream usually - just now and again,
> but needs must at the moment!
> Today I've had 4 lots!


Good afternoon Lyn, how are you today? Sincerely hope to hear that you are better.

Wishes for a speedy recovery.

Love,
Gillian and  Oli.


Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian yes feeling better thanks just been very sleepy.
> How are you?



Glad to hear you are better.

Am fine, thanks. Took Oli out for a walk in the lovely sun. Am now going to have to take advantage of such warm days. Temp was about 27 deg C.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Bad news
> Today I got up and noticed that there was blood splatters in cheddar a cage.
> I looked closely and at first I thought he had passed but he got up and his tumor is all red and bleeding. He won't let me clean it. I am looking up vets now.
> View attachment 151772
> View attachment 151773


Oh I am sorry Spudsmum, I only just read this he must have scratched it.
Can you drip some warm salt water over it just to try to avoid infection?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, how are you today? Sincerely hope to hear that you are better.
> 
> Wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Love,
> Gillian and  Oli.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are better.
> 
> Am fine, thanks. Took Oli out for a walk in the lovely sun. Am now going to have to take advantage of such warm days. Temp was about 27 deg C.


We are about 14 at the moment, dipping to 9ish at night.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe just the Arcadia brand.
> I know another new member thought they'd broken theirs and was really upset until they tried it again later.




that's what we use, it will take a little time to 're boot' some times , ie if switched off for 5 mins. found it was fine for us on 12hr cycle


----------



## johnandjade

well thats me reloaded and recharged, back to work! still no injuries!!! 

wibble


----------



## Lyn W

Scotland just made it through to quarter finals.
narrowly beating Samoa
33 - 36.
From the bits I saw looks like it was a fantastic game.
Wales v Oz up next
My heart says Wales
My head is telling me to be sensible.
Fingers crossed though
Don't think I can watch as it will hurt my throat!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We are about 14 at the moment, dipping to 9ish at night.


Rather cold......brrrrrrr - am shivering only at the thought. Am planning to go to AQABA (the warmest city here), but OLI is worrying me and stopping me from moving: he does NOT eat unless I hand feed him. *Spoiled brat*!  Adam suggested hibernating him.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> that's what we use, it will take a little time to 're boot' some times , ie if switched off for 5 mins. found it was fine for us on 12hr cycle


on thermostat or timer?
I may be confused - easily done.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Rather cold......brrrrrrr - am shivering only at the thought. Am planning to go to AQABA (the warmest city here), but OLI is worrying me and stopping me from moving: he does NOT eat unless I hand feed him. *Spoiled brat*!  Adam suggested hibernating him.


Very difficult - would you have to wait until it is cold enough for him to hibernate?
I don't know much about it except that I've read they have to be healthy enough/right weight hydrated etc but not have too much in stomachs to survive it.
Could you do a vet visit with him to check that?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> on thermostat or timer?
> I may be confused - easily done.




timer . we have a thermostat for che


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> timer . we have a thermostat for che


I thought you meant mvb was on thermostat - my mistake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Could you do a vet visit with him to check that?


 Lyn, you are so cute here. I'm thinking its a slight fever from tonsillitis affecting your clear thinking. Gillian, well, to be fair, Jordan as a whole, doesn't have Vetinerian services. Certainly not for a tortoise.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lyn, you are so cute here. I'm thinking its a slight fever from tonsillitis affecting your clear thinking. Gillian, well, to be fair, Jordan as a whole, doesn't have Vetinerian services. Certainly not for a tortoise.


Hi Ken,
It's true even without the tonsillitis I am easily muddled, but I'm sure Gillian said she recently contacted the Jordan tortoise and turtle conservation organisation and I believe they gave her the name and possibly number of a vet they use.
The question is whether Gillian is able to get to them whenever necessary or ring them for advice.
From Googling - there are actually several vets in Amman but birds, cats and dogs seem to be the favourites there, not many herps if any.
How are you today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> How are you today?


Way hungry. I've got so much food here that all needs cooked and I just want to watch American college Football.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Way hungry. I've got so much food here that all needs cooked and I just want to watch American college Football.


You need microwaveable meals for time like this
I'm half - watching the Rugby World Cup with the sound off because I can't shout at the tv.
Wales v Australia
Hoping for the best but fearing the worst although only 9 -6 to Oz at half time so we are holding our own.
I'm living on ice cream at the moment, may graduate to soup later!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I thought you meant mvb was on thermostat - my mistake.




thank you for thinking of fido though


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thank you for thinking of fido though


You're welcome
The other member who tried it said he/she was in tears when theirs didn't switch back on after going off.
....and I couldn't stand to see a grown man cry!

Well unless I'd caused it!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Oh I am sorry Spudsmum, I only just read this he must have scratched it.
> Can you drip some warm salt water over it just to try to avoid infection?


I tried to clean him up with a cotton bud but he wouldn't keep still. I'll try again.


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I have been on the motor bike 
She was struggling a bit trying to get up the big wet hill but made it in the end. Very slippery though.

Somehow managed to puncture the tyre... Maybe my teacher was right when he said I break Everything I touch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> But it's England....
> Who knows when it is next going to be dry!


Good point, well made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks Adam - my tonsils are recovering.
> Sorry about your head,
> You need a quieter cold dark room to recover from that.
> Any chance of cancelling some of your lessons?


Nope, I would have to be really bad to do that.
I'll cope, just do something a bit easier with them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Scotland just made it through to quarter finals.
> narrowly beating Samoa
> 33 - 36.
> From the bits I saw looks like it was a fantastic game.
> Wales v Oz up next
> My heart says Wales
> My head is telling me to be sensible.
> Fingers crossed though
> Don't think I can watch as it will hurt my throat!


Come on Wales!!!!!
But I too, think Australia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Rather cold......brrrrrrr - am shivering only at the thought. Am planning to go to AQABA (the warmest city here), but OLI is worrying me and stopping me from moving: he does NOT eat unless I hand feed him. *Spoiled brat*!  Adam suggested hibernating him.


Good evening, Gillian.
Evening, Oli.
Just a few days of brumation should be fine, I should think.
Even if he doesn't kip he won't starve in a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I have been on the motor bike
> She was struggling a bit trying to get up the big wet hill but made it in the end. Very slippery though.
> 
> Somehow managed to puncture the tyre... Maybe my teacher was right when he said I break Everything I touch


Simple solution.
Touch nothing.
Wear gloves.
or Mittens.
then i'm sure you'll never break anything.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Evening, Oli.
> Just a few days of brumation should be fine, I should think.
> Even if he doesn't kip he won't starve in a week.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Thanks your advice Adam. I do know that torts can put up with hunger, but it's me: I worry too much.  At the same time, I think I'm going to have to move - I'm bored to death here in Amman.

By the way, you didn't guess right last night when you said: 'I bet you'll sleep three hours tonight.' Believe it or not I slept......*NINE *WHOLE HOURS! Got up to check clocks. It sounded incredible.


----------



## Lyn W

Wales beaten by Oz
15 - 6
so not a whitewash.
No tries
Lots of silly mistakes - just more from Wales!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Thanks your advice Adam. I do know that torts can put up with hunger, but it's me: I worry too much.  At the same time, I think I'm going to have to move - I'm bored to death here in Amman.
> 
> By the way, you didn't guess right last night when you said: 'I bet you'll sleep three hours tonight.' Believe it or not I slept......*NINE *WHOLE HOURS! Got up to check clocks. It sounded incredible.


You're almost as bad as me Gillian!
Very pleased you had such a good nights sleep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Thanks your advice Adam. I do know that torts can put up with hunger, but it's me: I worry too much.  At the same time, I think I'm going to have to move - I'm bored to death here in Amman.
> 
> By the way, you didn't guess right last night when you said: 'I bet you'll sleep three hours tonight.' Believe it or not I slept......*NINE *WHOLE HOURS! Got up to check clocks. It sounded incredible.


Oh, well.
For once I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wales beaten by Oz
> 15 - 6
> so not a whitewash.
> No tries
> Lots of silly mistakes - just more from Wales!


Wales through is all that matters.
It's the next match that counts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> 'I bet you'll sleep three hours tonight.' Believe it or not I slept......*NINE *WHOLE HOURS! Got up to check clocks. It sounded incredible.


Well done you with the sleep. I trust it was a deep, uninterrupted sleep?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well.
> For once I'm glad I was wrong.


Thank you. But....that's *minus *10 points for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wales through is all that matters.
> It's the next match that counts.


Yup
South Africa next
Beat them last Nov so who knows!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you. But....that's *minus *10 points for you.


Bah!!!!!!
ya boo sucks to you!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well done you with the sleep. I trust it was a deep, uninterrupted sleep?


Good evening Ken, hope you're fine.

It's a night to remember. Goodness; I haven't slept so well for ages. Yes it was a deep sleep, but I did wake up in the middle of the night. I stayed in bed and fell asleep again. I just hope this goes on, though I'm not at all optimistic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got my bestie cat Baxter always by my side each night. I wake up in the complete darkness, wiggle my fingers and he starts purring and burrowing his face into my hand.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got my bestie cat Baxter always by my side each night. I wake up in the complete darkness, wiggle my fingers and he starts purring and burrowing his face into my hand.
> View attachment 151808


A very cute cat!! GOD bless.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> A very cute cat!! GOD bless.


Very wonderful to wake and always have him happy to see me and snuggle on me. By the way, Gillian, I'm thinking it's starting to get cold in these parts for you. Currently it is 21.4°c outside and it's 11:05 am.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You're almost as bad as me Gillian!
> Very pleased you had such a good nights sleep!


Oh Lyn, don't tell me that even you are having trouble with sleep. Hope not! If it's the fact that you're sick then I believe this is normal.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Lyn, don't tell me that even you are having trouble with sleep. Hope not! If it's the fact that you're sick then I believe this is normal.


No Gillian - having trouble staying awake at the moment!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very wonderful to wake and always have him happy to see me and snuggle on me. By the way, Gillian, I'm thinking it's starting to get cold in these parts for you. Currently it is 21.4°c outside and it's 11:05 am.


No, actually it was warm, very warm today. I even took OLI out for a wake in the *HOT *sun. But the weather is extremely unstable and temperature could drop *SUDDENLY*.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> No Gillian - having trouble staying awake at the moment!


That's no problem, believe me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got my bestie cat Baxter always by my side each night. I wake up in the complete darkness, wiggle my fingers and he starts purring and burrowing his face into my hand.
> View attachment 151808


Pretty whiskers!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do a few things so see you all later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do a few things so see you all later.


Good-bye Lyn, talk to you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do a few things so see you all later.


And i have a student due.
later, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Do you like twins? I think they're *so sweet*, but they do give the mother a lot of trouble.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

24 minutes later now it's 20.7°c it's getting cooler out there.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 24 minutes later now it's 20.7°c it's getting cooler out there.


Oh, come on Ken....20.7 degrees C isn't that cool. That's nice and warm. Here,it's now about 18 degrees C but it's almost 10pm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, come on Ken....20.7 degrees C isn't that cool. That's nice and warm. Here,it's now about 18 degrees C but it's almost 10pm.


I'm enjoying the temperature. That said we've a "weather system" on its way that will, over the next couple of days give us from .250"-.500" rain which we need, but also stronger winds and cooler temperatures. Then back to warmer temperatures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is the radar picture showing the rainfall on its way. My location is the green dot on the right side above Albany area. Dark green is steady rain and the yellow in the middle is heavyish rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Weather for Fes.
Scorchio!!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian, I'll give you the same picture looking south from my house

sure, no palm trees, the bulk of trees seen in this picture are fir trees.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gillian, I'll give you the same picture looking south from my house
> View attachment 151827
> sure, no palm trees, the bulk of trees seen in this picture are fir trees.


Wow!! What a wonderful view!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Gillian, I'll give you the same picture looking south from my house
> View attachment 151827
> sure, no palm trees, the bulk of trees seen in this picture are fir trees.


And here's a pic of......AQABA, where I'm intending to travel once I get thing sorted out with.....*OLI*. Wish I could take him along with me. He does get on my nerves at times but I  *LOVE *him!


----------



## johnandjade

Scotland....


----------



## johnandjade

fluffly escaped the cold dark room!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fluffly escaped the cold dark room!!!
> View attachment 151835


We all do, occasionally.


----------



## Gillian M

and sweet dreams!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just sitting by a nice warm fire 


Slowly going out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> and sweet dreams!


Night, Gillian, night Oli!!!!!
My guess is four hours tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just sitting by a nice warm fire
> View attachment 151843
> 
> Slowly going out.


Lovely and horrid at the same time.
Love a nice real fire, but horrified that you need them in England already.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely and horrid at the same time.
> Love a nice real fire, but horrified that you need them in England already.


Oh its rather cold here.
One thing I hate about real fires though is that it makes your hair and clothes smell!

Just about still going


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh its rather cold here.
> One thing I hate about real fires though is that it makes your hair and clothes smell!
> 
> Just about still going
> View attachment 151850


I love the smell of woodsmoke!!!! 
Much nicer than nasty cigarette smoke.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> nicer than nasty cigarette smoke.


Watch it there mister man!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Watch it there mister man!!!


You know I smoke, Ken, but the smell of cheap cigarette smoke and especiallyvstale ciggie smoke is pretty grim!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> Scotland....
> View attachment 151834


Lol love that!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely and horrid at the same time.
> Love a nice real fire, but horrified that you need them in England already.


My granny Brodie has a coal fire and it's on regular - there is something really relaxing about a coal fire done you think?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> My granny Brodie has a coal fire and it's on regular - there is something really relaxing about a coal fire done you think?


Evening, Kirsty, I most certainly do, though we don't have or need one here.
i used to love feeling warm and cozy, the smell and watching imaginary figures dancing in the flames. 
Not so much the going out in the freezing cold to get the coal, though!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty, I most certainly do, though we don't have or need one here.
> i used to love feeling warm and cozy, the smell and watching imaginary figures dancing in the flames.
> Not so much the going out in the freezing cold to get the coal, though!


Yeah it's really nice  
Just been watching the new doctor who episode. How good is it this season?!?! I'm really enjoying it so far


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you like twins? I think they're *so sweet*, but they do give the mother a lot of trouble.....


I have twin sisters only 17months younger than me - they used to gang up against me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah it's really nice
> Just been watching the new doctor who episode. How good is it this season?!?! I'm really enjoying it so far


Great season so far, but I won't see tonight's until tomorrow, always a day late here.
How is granny Brodie?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My granny Brodie has a coal fire and it's on regular - there is something really relaxing about a coal fire done you think?


How is Elsie? Did they enjoy their trip to France?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great season so far, but I won't see tonight's until tomorrow, always a day late here.
> How is granny Brodie?


It was a good episode  let me know your thoughts tomorrow! 
She's awesome. Just came back from the south of France last week. She told me she saw a wild tortoise on the river bank which I got really excited about  
I have the best gran I could ever ask for! She also asked me if I'm going to get Christmas dinner at her house - after all she's been through she still wants to cook! But I wouldn't be rude and say no...


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My granny Brodie has a coal fire and it's on regular - there is something really relaxing about a coal fire done you think?


There used to be a saying in Wales using the coal board's advertising slogan ( all gone now)
"Come home to a real fire,
- buy a holiday cottage in Wales"

That was when the Welsh nationalists rather stupidly used to burn holiday homes down 'cause they thought they should belong to Welsh people.
Sadly many people in Welsh rural areas didn't want them as there were no jobs so moved away.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> It was a good episode  let me know your thoughts tomorrow!
> She's awesome. Just came back from the south of France last week. She told me she saw a wild tortoise on the river bank which I got really excited about
> I have the best gran I could ever ask for! She also asked me if I'm going to get Christmas dinner at her house - after all she's been through she still wants to cook! But I wouldn't be rude and say no...


How many has she room for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It was a good episode  let me know your thoughts tomorrow!
> She's awesome. Just came back from the south of France last week. She told me she saw a wild tortoise on the river bank which I got really excited about
> I have the best gran I could ever ask for! She also asked me if I'm going to get Christmas dinner at her house - after all she's been through she still wants to cook! But I wouldn't be rude and say no...


You can always help her out in the kitchen, i expect...


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> How many has she room for?


You are welcome in granny Brodie's house anytime Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How many has she room for?


Yeah!!!!
We'll all come and help out!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can always help her out in the kitchen, i expect...


Oh yeah... I always help with the Christmas cake and desserts. 
This year I offered to make the soup etc as well and she said I could but only if I use her recipe so I better get started practicing!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah!!!!
> We'll all come and help out!!


You are welcome too Adam, and wifey and tidgey. 
Oh and Gillian and Oli


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can always help her out in the kitchen, i expect...


Better get the take away menu and the first aid kit ready then.
I have a 3 inch burn across my arm from my last cooking session in school when we made bread.
- they left me I'm charge of getting their creations out if the oven when they all went for lunch.
Good job there were no kids around in the kitchen when I burnt it on a tray.
I did swear a bit!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Better get the take away menu and the first aid kit ready then.
> I have a 3 inch burn across my arm from my last cooking session in school when we made bread.
> - they left me I'm charge of getting their creations out if the oven when they all went for lunch.
> Good job there were no kids around in the kitchen when I burnt it on a tray.
> I did swear a bit!


 Sorry Kirsty I thought Adam meant me - I'm sure you're an excellent cook!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> You are welcome too Adam, and wifey and tidgey.
> Oh and Gillian and Oli


Thanks, but we manage to get all the bits together and have a traditional Christmas lunch here!!!!
Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Actually, we do two, 25th of December and 5th of January which is Eastern Orthodox Christmas.
Wifey loves Christmas and we each cook one of the days.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but we manage to get all the bits together and have a traditional Christmas lunch here!!!!
> Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Actually, we do two, 25th of December and 5th of January which is Eastern Orthodox Christmas.
> Wifey loves Christmas and we each cook one of the days.



What's a traditional Christmas lunch over there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Better get the take away menu and the first aid kit ready then.
> I have a 3 inch burn across my arm from my last cooking session in school when we made bread.
> - they left me I'm charge of getting their creations out if the oven when they all went for lunch.
> Good job there were no kids around in the kitchen when I burnt it on a tray.
> I did swear a bit!


i think we'll sit you in the corner with a sherry, Lyn.


----------



## jaizei

Hopefully it doesn't include those vile, faux mashed potatoes, aka mashed turnips.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What's a traditional Christmas lunch over there?


Usually Turkey, or maybe Goose,
with all the trimmings.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think we'll sit you in the corner with a sherry, Lyn.


Next to the real fire?
Sounds like my idea of heaven!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Hopefully it doesn't include those vile, faux mashed potatoes, aka mashed turnips.


we roast our turnips.
Some do have mashed pots, maybe with swede mixed in.
I like boiled and roasted

oh hang on a mo - its the parsnips we roast.
Don't know if anyone has turnips,
I've only cooked one Xmas lunch in my life and it was a disaster!


----------



## jaizei

Come to think of it, I've been fooled via mashed potatoes multiple times.


----------



## jaizei

The aforementioned mashed turnips in their stead and then there was that time I mistook bits of skin for bacon. Biggest letdown ever.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Kirsty I thought Adam meant me - I'm sure you're an excellent cook!


Lol not really.... I'm quite good at desserts. I make awesome cheesecakes and creme brûlée 
Other than that I'm pretty awful


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but we manage to get all the bits together and have a traditional Christmas lunch here!!!!
> Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Actually, we do two, 25th of December and 5th of January which is Eastern Orthodox Christmas.
> Wifey loves Christmas and we each cook one of the days.


Christmas dinner twice  
Can I come to you then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What's a traditional Christmas lunch over there?


English traditional meal.Roast potatoes, turkey, stuffing,brussell sprouts,gravy, veggies, pigs in blankets, Christmas pudding etc. 
Moroccans won't even acknowledge Christmas, they call it Bonne Année and get very confused when you explain that's on 1st January.
So they call them Bonne année trees and Papa Noel, (Father Christmas), is just a cartoon or balloon figure in the end of year sales.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> Hopefully it doesn't include those vile, faux mashed potatoes, aka mashed turnips.


We call them neeps in Scotland - mashed turnips


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hopefully it doesn't include those vile, faux mashed potatoes, aka mashed turnips.


We do have parsnips, rather than turnips, but roasted, not mashed.
Yuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> You are welcome in granny Brodie's house anytime Lyn


That's very kind I would bring plenty of wine and goodies!
I am hoping that my sister is home for Xmas this year so I and my nephew can go there.
Last Xmas we ate out and it was like the worst school dinner ever and x16 the cost
NO ROASTIES!!!
It was revolting - but I had my money back!!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> The aforementioned mashed turnips in their stead and then there was that time I mistook bits of skin for bacon. Biggest letdown ever.


Ugh!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> That's very kind I would bring plenty of wine and goodies!
> I am hoping that my sisiter is home for Xmas this year so I and my nephew can go there.
> Last Xmas we ate out and it was like the worst school dinner ever and x16 the cost
> NO ROASTIES!!!
> It was revolting - but I had my money back!!


That would be really nice! I've never had Christmas dinner anywhere other than my granny Brodie's but my fiancé and I have a tradition on Christmas Eve where our friends come round and we have steak pie and roast potatoes and a good dessert! It's not as good as Christmas dinner itself though. 
Where does your sister live?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> we roast our turnips.
> Some do have mashed pots, maybe with swede mixed in.
> I like boiled and roasted
> 
> oh hang on a mo - its the parsnips we roast.
> Don't know if anyone has turnips,
> I've only cooked one Xmas lunch in my life and it was a disaster!


Quelle surprise 


Lyn W said:


> we roast our turnips.
> Some do have mashed pots, maybe with swede mixed in.
> I like boiled and roasted
> 
> oh hang on a mo - its the parsnips we roast.
> Don't know if anyone has turnips,
> I've only cooked one Xmas lunch in my life and it was a disaster!


Quelle surprise!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quelle surprise
> 
> Quelle surprise!!!!


Surprised you twice!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Christmas dinner twice
> Can I come to you then?


You'd be most welcome!!!!
But bring Elsie, too.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'd be most welcome!!!!
> But bring Elsie, too.


She would be delighted! What about beastie? He's being over wintered and would probably prefer Morocco to freezing Scotland


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Surprised you twice!?


i was very surprised.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> She would be delighted! What about beastie? He's being over wintered and would probably prefer Morocco to freezing Scotland


Of course, beastie!!!!
I can rustle up a holiday enclosure easily enough, though i should point out Fes is a bit chilly by Christmas and there's no central heating or even windows in most of my house. 
or carpets, come to that.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Anyhow it's time for some sleep!! Hope you all enjoy the rest of your night! Speak tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quelle surprise
> 
> Quelle surprise!!!!


It was quite funny actually it was the first Xmas after we lost our Mum and I stayed home to spend the day with an elderly aunt who was on her own. One of my sisters had split from her hubby and was coming here after work for lunch.
I didn't think it was too bad for a first attempt and just thought I'd dished too much up when the others left a lot on their plates.
After Xmas the one sister returned and telephoned the other and asked what the dinner was like then passed the phone to me just as she was saying "It was bl**dy awful!" I let her go on for a bit how she didn't know what I'd done to the gravy etc etc etc, then asked her if she was cooking it next year. You could have cut the silence with a knife as she realised I'd heard it all and I could feel the heat of her blushes through the phone. Good job we all have a sense of humour!!
I've not tried since as I was scarred for life.
Well that's my excuse!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course, beastie!!!!
> I can rustle up a holiday enclosure easily enough, though i should point out Fes is a bit chilly by Christmas and there's no central heating or even windows in most of my house.
> or carpets, come to that.


Haha it's still probably warmer than over here  
Chilly probably means 25 odd degrees?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Anyhow it's time for some sleep!! Hope you all enjoy the rest of your night! Speak tomorrow


Goodnight Kirsty sleep well!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> It was quite funny actually it was the first Xmas after we lost our Mum and I stayed home to spend the day with an elderly aunt who was on her own. One of my sisters had split from her hubby and was coming here after work for lunch.
> I didn't think it was too bad for a first attempt and just thought I'd dished too much up when the others left a lot on their plates.
> After Xmas the one sister returned and telephoned the other and asked what the dinner was like then passed the phone to me just as she was saying "It was bl**dy awful!" I let her go on for a bit how she didn't know what I'd done to the gravy etc etc etc, then asked her if she was cooking it next year. You could have cut the silence with a knife as she realised I'd heard it all and I could feel the heat of her blushes through the phone. Good job we all have a sense of humour!!
> I've not tried since as I was scared for life.
> Well that's my excuse!!


 oh no!!! I guess if there's anyone you could say it to its your sibling lol!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> oh no!!! I guess if there's anyone you could say it to its your sibling lol!


She wouldn't have said a thing to me if she hadn't been tricked, we still laugh about it now.
I accept I'm never going to be able to cook!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well in December it goes to about 12°C and maybe as low as 7 at night, but that's pretty much indoors, as well as out, so it's double duvet time and warm clothes in the house.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well in December it goes to about 12°C and maybe as low as 7 at night, but that's pretty much indoors, as well as out, so it's double duvet time and warm clothes in the house.


You need some plexiglass windows for winter!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Anyhow it's time for some sleep!! Hope you all enjoy the rest of your night! Speak tomorrow


Night, night, Kirsty.
Sleep well and catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was quite funny actually it was the first Xmas after we lost our Mum and I stayed home to spend the day with an elderly aunt who was on her own. One of my sisters had split from her hubby and was coming here after work for lunch.
> I didn't think it was too bad for a first attempt and just thought I'd dished too much up when the others left a lot on their plates.
> After Xmas the one sister returned and telephoned the other and asked what the dinner was like then passed the phone to me just as she was saying "It was bl**dy awful!" I let her go on for a bit how she didn't know what I'd done to the gravy etc etc etc, then asked her if she was cooking it next year. You could have cut the silence with a knife as she realised I'd heard it all and I could feel the heat of her blushes through the phone. Good job we all have a sense of humour!!
> I've not tried since as I was scarred for life.
> Well that's my excuse!!


Excuse or not, i'm sure everyone has been eternally grateful.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excuse or not, i'm sure everyone has been eternally grateful.


That's the good thing really - you mess it up once and no expects you to do it again!
So I go to their houses and do the washing up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You need some plexiglass windows for winter!


No, it blocks out the UVB!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's the good thing really - you mess it up once and no expects you to do it again!
> So I go to their houses and do the washing up!


I prefer cooking to washing up, any day!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> That would be really nice! I've never had Christmas dinner anywhere other than my granny Brodie's but my fiancé and I have a tradition on Christmas Eve where our friends come round and we have steak pie and roast potatoes and a good dessert! It's not as good as Christmas dinner itself though.
> Where does your sister live?


I have them all over the place,
The two I usually go to for either Xmas or new year are just outside Newport and Leics.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer cooking to washing up, any day!


I know my limitations and my place!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know my limitations and my place!


i rarely cook or wash up now!!!!
Beauty of wifey and servants.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And my invite for holiday eatin' ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it blocks out the UVB!!!


Do you not get things flying in at night?
Bugs. moths, bats etc?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And my invite for holiday eatin' ?


That's very kind of you Ken when should I get there?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Lyn. Ken. Adam.
Nice to see you.
Just looking for the calendar stuff.....
Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Lyn. Ken. Adam.
> Nice to see you.
> Just looking for the calendar stuff.....
> Good night.


Hi Ed hope all is well.
See you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And my invite for holiday eatin' ?


You mustn't eat holidays!!!!!!
Oh, i see.
Well, i can't speak for Kirsty, but you'd be very welcome here anytime, holiday or not. (We even do a Thanksgiving some years).
Especially if you bring the Coors as i can't get it here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn and Adam, at this stage I'd need to be picked up. But I've a huge pot of homemade chili I made yesterday and I can cook a pretty girl roast and mashed potatoes from real as well.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lyn and Adam, at this stage I'd need to be picked up. But I've a huge pot of homemade chili I made yesterday and I can cook a pretty girl roast and mashed potatoes from real as well.


You cook pretty girls?
What kind of monster are you?

Presuming that was your spellchecker and hoping you meant a pretty good roast!
Thanks Ken that sounds great


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lyn and Adam, at this stage I'd need to be picked up. But I've a huge pot of homemade chili I made yesterday and I can cook a pretty GOOD roast and mashed potatoes from real as well.


 Funny indeed Lyn. Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

That's a relief!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you not get things flying in at night?
> Bugs. moths, bats etc?


We do have a fine mesh fitted over the windows, though we often open the one on wifey's side in the bedroom.
Very few insects about here, so not usually a problem, though once we had a beautiful praying mantis, as long as my hand, on the grill mesh, and sometimes the geckos come in the bedroom for a play. 
No standing water, so no mosquitos, slugs or snails, a few cockroaches, sometimes huge, but none this year.
The occasional fly, once a sparrow, a few beetles.
Lots of bats, but they don't come in the house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Lyn. Ken. Adam.
> Nice to see you.
> Just looking for the calendar stuff.....
> Good night.


Hello, goodbye, Ed.
Night, night.
Calendar stuff tomorrow, i reckon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lyn and Adam, at this stage I'd need to be picked up. But I've a huge pot of homemade chili I made yesterday and I can cook a pretty girl roast and mashed potatoes from real as well.


Yummy!!!!!!
I've said it before, but...........
One day............
Seriously.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We do have a fine mesh fitted over the windows, though we often open the one on wifey's side in the bedroom.
> Very few insects about here, so not usually a problem, though once we had a beautiful praying mantis, as long as my hand, on the grill mesh, and sometimes the geckos come in the bedroom for a play.
> No standing water, so no mosquitos, slugs or snails, a few cockroaches, sometimes huge, but none this year.
> The occasional fly, once a sparrow, a few beetles.
> Lots of bats, but they don't come in the house.


I like to sleep with my windows open too, but apart from a neighbours cat who scared the hell out of me when he patted my face with his paw in the middle of the night, I don't get much in either.
Been waiting for the man with the box of Milk Tray but he's never shown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You cook pretty girls?
> What kind of monster are you?
> 
> Presuming that was your spellchecker and hoping you meant a pretty good roast!
> Thanks Ken that sounds great


I think, because there is no comma between 'girl' and 'roast' it should be read as Ken cooking roast and mash for a pretty girl.
But then, though i have been described as many things, a pretty girl is not one of them.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Funny indeed Lyn. Thank you.


No thank you Ken - that made me chuckle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like to sleep with my windows open too, but apart from a neighbours cat who scared the hell out of me when he patted my face with his paw in the middle of the night, I don't get much in either.
> Been waiting for the man with the box of Milk Tray but he's never shown.


I once shinned up a drainpipe, along a roof and swung down into an open window to deliver a box of Milk Tray.
She told me that she only liked dark chocolate.
i ate them.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I once shinned up a drainpipe, along a roof and swung down into an open window to deliver a box of Milk Tray.
> She told me that she only liked dark chocolate.
> i ate them.


Never mind 8/10 for effort!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Never mind 8/10 for effort!


I suppose I'd only get 10/10 if I'd made the chocolates myself and established what sort she liked first.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I suppose I'd only get 10/10 if I'd made the chocolates myself and established what sort she liked first.


Absolutely!
I'm not easily impressed!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have twin sisters only 17months younger than me - they used to gang up against me


Wow!! That naughty?!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!! That naughty?!!


Hmmmm, it's alittle early in the morning isn't it young lady? I did though like the use of the word naughty though…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely!
> I'm not easily impressed!


Neither was the girl in question


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian, night Oli!!!!!
> My guess is four hours tonight.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Well, this time you were somewhat right: went to bed at about 11.30pm and by ONLY 2am I was wide awake.Kept tossing and turning in bed, hoping to fall asleep, but no way would sleep come. So I got up. See? told you there's a 'myth' to my sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neither was the girl in question


It's a good job you had the right window.
If she was living at home and you'd got it wrong it might have been her mother's room!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hmmmm, it's alittle early in the morning isn't it young lady? I did though like the use of the word naughty though…


Yes it's only 3.30am. Unfortunately, I didn't get much sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Well, this time you were somewhat right: went to bed at about 11.30pm and by ONLY 2am I was wide awake.Kept tossing and turning in bed, hoping to fall asleep, but no way would sleep come. So I got up. See? told you there's a 'myth' to my sleep.


Tidgy is asleep, wifey's eating chips and i'm watching socks.
Hi, Gillian.


----------



## Lyn W

Well my turn to hit the hay now.
So Night Night Adam, Ken and Gillian
Take care and sleep well when you join me in the
Land of Nod.
See you soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is asleep, wifey's eating chips and i'm watching socks.
> Hi, Gillian.


Watching socks?
What are they doing?
Dancing to sole music?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's a good job you had the right window.
> If she was living at home and you'd got it wrong it might have been her mother's room!


She was living at home, but I knew it was her window, because if you climbed up the stairs of the church tower opposite the house you could look through a sort of arrowslit directly through her bedroom window.
ermmmmmm........allegedly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She was living at home, but I knew it was her window, because if you climbed up the stairs of the church tower opposite the house you could look through a sort of arrowslit directly through her bedroom window.
> ermmmmmm........allegedly.


That doesn't sound at all creepy...........much!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well my turn to hit the hay now.
> So Night Night Adam, Ken and Gillian
> Take care and sleep well when you join me in the
> Land of Nod.
> See you soon!


Nighty-byes, Lyn.
You seem better this evening, hope this recovery continues apace overnight.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty-byes, Lyn.
> You seem better this evening, hope this recovery continues apace overnight.


Yup to quote a Beatles song 'It's Getting Better all the Time'
Thank you.
I'm not going anywhere until you tell us what the socks are up to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That doesn't sound at all creepy...........much!!


Only an accident, honest!!!
And I was about 14 at the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup to quote a Beatles song 'It's Getting Better all the Time'
> Thanks you.
> I'm not going anywhere until you tell us what the socks are up to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Watching socks?
> What are they doing?
> Dancing to sole music?


Maybe.
Scottish Falsetto Sock Puppet Theatre.
Hilarious.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe.
> Scottish Falsetto Sock Puppet Theatre.
> Hilarious.


You do have to watch those socks when they're footloose and fancy free.
Nos Da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You do have to watch those socks when they're footloose and fancy free.
> Nos Da.


You do.
Nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roomers of the Cold and Dark.
See you all later today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And think, as you awaken, that it is the 11th of October so it's .....
National Sausage Pizza Day!!!
(moderate, does involve cheese).
National Coming Out Day.
(I'll be staying mostly in The Cold Dark Room).
And National Clergy Appreciation Day.
(do we have any members of the clergy on the TFO?)
And it's Ancestors' Day in Cambodia.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roomers of the Cold and Dark.
> See you all later today.


Good night to you good Sir Adam. Something to share with your wife here…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Also it's Ed's birthday.
So a very, very happy birthday to @ZEROPILOT 
(it's not now, but it will be by the time you read this).
Have a smashing day and spoil yourself, if others don't do it for you.
Hurrrrrahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good night to you good Sir Adam. Something to share with your wife here…
> View attachment 151883



Wifey and i agree that this sums us up perfectly!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And think, as you awaken, that it is the 11th of October so it's .....
> Day!!!
> 
> Sausage National Coming Out Clergy Appreciation Day.
> And it's Ancestors' Day in Cambodia.


All in one day? I'm thinking it's fixed.


----------



## spud's_mum

3am and I'm lying here wondering what the hell is outside.
I just got woken by the strangest sound. Directly outside my window, a noise I can't even describe.
I looked out, all I could see was darkness.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Send a friend out. Or call one to come by. Remember, the psychos don't knock …


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roomers of the Cold and Dark.
> See you all later today.


Good night and very sweet dreams Adam!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian, do to myself being bored at the moment I checked, and it turns out you have more "likes" than "posts" I didn't find it odd, just interesting.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> My granny Brodie has a coal fire and it's on regular - there is something really relaxing about a coal fire done you think?




my mums old house used to have a coal fire in the entrance hall, and one in the back room next to kichen that was it! in a house with 9 rooms and single glazed windows! 

having ice on the inside of your bedroom window sure makes youappreciate coal fires i can tell you!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone!! and happy birthday @ZEROPILOT  hope you have a nice day mr ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> 3am and I'm lying here wondering what the hell is outside.
> I just got woken by the strangest sound. Directly outside my window, a noise I can't even describe.
> I looked out, all I could see was darkness.


Nothing to worry about.
Just a tortoise, gerbil, cute dog and teenage girl eating monster, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone!! and happy birthday @ZEROPILOT  hope you have a nice day mr ed


Morning, John!
Happy Ed's birthday to you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, all you lovely Cold Dark Roomers.
I've another busy day today.
20 minutes til the first student arrives.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, all you lovely Cold Dark Roomers.
> I've another busy day today.
> 20 minutes til the first student arrives.




mornin' guv'ner! how are we today?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing to worry about.
> Just a tortoise, gerbil, cute dog and teenage girl eating monster, I expect.


Never did work out what it was 
I'm guessing it was foxes or badgers fighting as it sounded like a low pitched fox.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornin' guv'ner! how are we today?


Bit tired.
Up early to visit a couple of local torts.
Happy though, they're happy and healthy, it seems. 
And how are you ?


----------



## johnandjade

a picture of jade and at a campfire around 9yrs ago I think


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit tired.
> Up early to visit a couple of local torts.
> Happy though, they're happy and healthy, it seems.
> And how are you ?




bit tired here as well, and more work to today also  i have already cleaned the kitchen.... now i can wake jade up  

have to go to the hardware store, nasty outside world still its for a refund on paint jade never used and im spending it on Fido supplys so its all good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a picture of jade and at a campfire around 9yrs ago I think
> View attachment 151909


I love camping.
Though wifey doesn't , so haven't done any for about 9 years myself.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love camping.
> Though wifey doesn't , so haven't done any for about 9 years myself.




that was my first and so far only time, jades brother was with us as well... i want to go again alone for a week try to live off the land (back up tinned beans and tent) i think id love it, or head home after an hr!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mustn't eat holidays!!!!!!
> Oh, i see.
> Well, i can't speak for Kirsty, but you'd be very welcome here anytime, holiday or not. (We even do a Thanksgiving some years).
> Especially if you bring the Coors as i can't get it here.


You are welcome @Cowboy_Ken Ken for Christmas dinner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that was my first and so far only time, jades brother was with us as well... i want to go again alone for a week try to live off the land (back up tinned beans and tent) i think id love it, or head home after an hr!


I used to bivouac and live off the land quite often years ago, again last time was 9 years ago when I hitched back to England and slept rough on the way.
Took 14 days, difficult but great fun too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> You are welcome @Cowboy_Ken Ken for Christmas dinner!


Good morning, Kirsty!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been I the garden centre and pet shop 
Wanted to get this so bad



Then a puffer fish 







And other fish





Star fish



And an adorable terrapin 




Then I found a frog


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning all.
I can't stay. 
Just wanted to say HELLO and look at the calendar photos......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been I the garden centre and pet shop
> Wanted to get this so bad
> View attachment 151910
> 
> 
> Then a puffer fish
> View attachment 151911
> 
> View attachment 151912
> 
> View attachment 151913
> 
> 
> And other fish
> View attachment 151914
> 
> View attachment 151915
> 
> 
> Star fish
> View attachment 151916
> 
> 
> And an adorable terrapin
> 
> View attachment 151917
> 
> 
> Then I found a frog
> View attachment 151918
> 
> View attachment 151919


Wow!!!
Wowww!!!!!!
Lots of lovely photos!!
Points!!
I like the tortoise, was it too expensive?
And the puffer fish was beautiful, though I like them when they're all angry too.
The next fish is a lionfish, though i've never understood why it's called that. It's stripy so should be a tigerfish. 
Then there's a lovely triggerfish.
The starfish, terrapin and little frog are lovely,too.
What a great batch of piccies!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning all.
> I can't stay.
> Just wanted to say HELLO and look at the calendar photos......


Hmmmmm.
Again, happy birthday, Ed.


----------



## spud's_mum

Ow Ow ow!
Just managed to somehow get this stuck in my foot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ow Ow ow!
> Just managed to somehow get this stuck in my foot
> View attachment 151920


Ow!!!
Indeed.
I used to come home with my socks covered in these!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!
> Wowww!!!!!!
> Lots of lovely photos!!
> Points!!
> I like the tortoise, was it too expensive?
> And the puffer fish was beautiful, though I like them when they're all angry too.
> The next fish is a lionfish, though i've never understood why it's called that. It's stripy so should be a tigerfish.
> Then there's a lovely triggerfish.
> The starfish, terrapin and little frog are lovely,too.
> What a great batch of piccies!!!


Thanks 
Yeah, I didn't have enough money with me to get the tort 

Got cheddar a pizza though


----------



## johnandjade

after cutting all that wood in the spare room i have to hoover it.... 'saw dusty'


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


>




how are you today mam?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Send a friend out. Or call one to come by. Remember, the psychos don't knock …


That's very reassuring, Ken!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my mums old house used to have a coal fire in the entrance hall, and one in the back room next to kichen that was it! in a house with 9 rooms and single glazed windows!
> 
> having ice on the inside of your bedroom window sure makes youappreciate coal fires i can tell you!


Until we had central heating put in we always had ice inside the bedroom windows - Jack Frost had been we'd say.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Never did work out what it was
> I'm guessing it was foxes or badgers fighting as it sounded like a low pitched fox.


I didn't know they came in different pitches!
I bet they have good choirs!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Until we had central heating put in we always had ice inside the bedroom windows - Jack Frost had been we'd say.




how are you feeling today miss lyn? better i hope


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how are you feeling today miss lyn? better i hope


Hi John, well not as good as yesterday
I'm OK if I sit still but feeling very light headed and dizzy when I try to do stuff.
Taking tomorrow off work too just to try to shake it off,
But thanks for asking.
All good with you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning all.
> I can't stay.
> Just wanted to say HELLO and look at the calendar photos......


Happy birthday!!! Hope you have a great day


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Kirsty!


Morning Adam  how did things go with your student?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Morning Adam  how did things go with your student?


Although it is afternoon now lol I was glossing my dining room


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, well not as good as yesterday
> I'm OK if I sit still but feeling very light headed and dizzy when I try to do stuff.
> Taking tomorrow off work too just to try to shake it off,
> But thanks for asking.
> All good with you?




call in sick, give your self time to get fit  

im just about finished todays work, chill time


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> call in sick, give your self time to get fit
> 
> im just about finished todays work, chill time


Hi john 
Your new enclosure is coming along brilliantly! I was readin the thread just a minute ago and it's great!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> Yeah, I didn't have enough money with me to get the tort
> 
> Got cheddar a pizza though
> View attachment 151921


Crikey!
What a fun idea!
He'll love that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi john
> Your new enclosure is coming along brilliantly! I was readin the thread just a minute ago and it's great!!




thank you  , it's been a mission!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Morning Adam  how did things go with your student?


Morning, Kirsty.
Had two so far, one studying Doctor Who (!) and the second adjectives.
Both good thanks, a paleontology lesson in 40 minutes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


Hi Adam, hi Wifey, and hi Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> call in sick, give your self time to get fit
> 
> im just about finished todays work, chill time


Hurrrrrrraaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, hi Wifey, and hi Tidgy.


Get some more kip in the end ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, well not as good as yesterday
> I'm OK if I sit still but feeling very light headed and dizzy when I try to do stuff.
> Taking tomorrow off work too just to try to shake it off,
> But thanks for asking.
> All good with you?


Oh, dear, sorry to here you're back a step.
Take it easy the next couple of days, don't try to do too much and don't feel guilty about doing nothing.
Relax, my friend, feet up.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Until we had central heating put in we always had ice inside the bedroom windows - Jack Frost had been we'd say.


Hello Lyn, how are you today? Better I hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn, how are you today? Better I hope.


Getting there slowly thanks Gillian.


----------



## Moozillion

Greetings, Cold Dark Roomers!  This will be another of my weekly "Hi-and-Bye!" messages just to let you know I'm still thinking of you, even though I'm not online much at all. About 2 more weeks and I'll be well and truly retired, but until then it's a complete "goat rodeo!" 

And now for something completely different...
In an unabashed attempt at garnering SOME points for the month of October, I offer for your listening pleasure a candidate for a "Cold Dark Room Anthem," composed (mostly) by yours truly. FIRST you remember or Google the theme song for the British show, "Black Adder." Keep the tune, but replace their words with the following: (takes a sip off water and clears throat)

Please come on in and have a sit, And grab yourself a cozy pillow
The hedgehogs prickle just a bit, So we suggest an armadillo!
Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
What is this fabled place?
Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
It comes from cyberspace!

When Adam, johnandjade and Lyn, Start throwing puns at one another
They're glad for you to join in, Unless you'd rather run for cover!
Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
'Tis neither here nor there!
Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
It could be anywhere!

You'll find odd questions come along, From topics of our host's choosing
Your answers may be right or wrong, But you'll earn points if they're amusing!
Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
The Cold Dark Room MC!
Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
He's silly as can be!!!!

(bows and sidles QUICKLY out of Room)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Cold Dark Roomers!  This will be another of my weekly "Hi-and-Bye!" messages just to let you know I'm still thinking of you, even though I'm not online much at all. About 2 more weeks and I'll be well and truly retired, but until then it's a complete "goat rodeo!"
> 
> And now for something completely different...
> In an unabashed attempt at garnering SOME points for the month of October, I offer for your listening pleasure a candidate for a "Cold Dark Room Anthem," composed (mostly) by yours truly. FIRST you remember or Google the theme song for the British show, "Black Adder." Keep the tune, but replace their words with the following: (takes a sip off water and clears throat)
> 
> Please come on in and have a sit, And grab yourself a cozy pillow
> The hedgehogs prickle just a bit, So we suggest an armadillo!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> What is this fabled place?
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It comes from cyberspace!
> 
> When Adam, johnandjade and Lyn, Start throwing puns at one another
> They're glad for you to join in, Unless you'd rather run for cover!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> 'Tis neither here nor there!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It could be anywhere!
> 
> You'll find odd questions come along, From topics of our host's choosing
> Your answers may be right or wrong, But you'll earn points if they're amusing!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> The Cold Dark Room MC!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> He's silly as can be!!!!
> 
> (bows and sidles QUICKLY out of Room)


That is worth a billion,zillion, krazillion, Moozillion points!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am touched!!!! (in more ways than one)
Definitely the Anthem of The Cold Dark Room.
I will learn it by heart.
I will make everyone in The Cold dark Room learn it by heart.
I will make everyone on the whole Forum learn it by heart.
I will make all my students learn it by heart.
Hurrahhh for Bea!!!
Hurrah for The Cold Dark Room!!!

BRILLIANT!!!!
Nice to hear from you, Bea, don't overdo it and see you a lot more in a couple of weeks time, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Cold Dark Roomers!  This will be another of my weekly "Hi-and-Bye!" messages just to let you know I'm still thinking of you, even though I'm not online much at all. About 2 more weeks and I'll be well and truly retired, but until then it's a complete "goat rodeo!"
> 
> And now for something completely different...
> In an unabashed attempt at garnering SOME points for the month of October, I offer for your listening pleasure a candidate for a "Cold Dark Room Anthem," composed (mostly) by yours truly. FIRST you remember or Google the theme song for the British show, "Black Adder." Keep the tune, but replace their words with the following: (takes a sip off water and clears throat)
> 
> Please come on in and have a sit, And grab yourself a cozy pillow
> The hedgehogs prickle just a bit, So we suggest an armadillo!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> What is this fabled place?
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It comes from cyberspace!
> 
> When Adam, johnandjade and Lyn, Start throwing puns at one another
> They're glad for you to join in, Unless you'd rather run for cover!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> 'Tis neither here nor there!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It could be anywhere!
> 
> You'll find odd questions come along, From topics of our host's choosing
> Your answers may be right or wrong, But you'll earn points if they're amusing!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> The Cold Dark Room MC!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> He's silly as can be!!!!
> 
> (bows and sidles QUICKLY out of Room)


PS, i just sang it to wifey and it brought tears to her eyes.(really!)
And it wasn't just my singing either.


----------



## jaizei

When does the karaoke competition begin?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Getting there slowly thanks Gillian.


Glad to hear that. 

How slow? As slow as Lola, Tidgy or....OLI?


----------



## Lyn W

For @ZEROPILOT






Happy Birthday Ed hope you do something special to celebrate with the family
(That's me on the piano!)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PS, i just sang it to wifey and it brought tears to her eyes.(really!)
> And it wasn't just my singing either.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Cold Dark Roomers!  This will be another of my weekly "Hi-and-Bye!" messages just to let you know I'm still thinking of you, even though I'm not online much at all. About 2 more weeks and I'll be well and truly retired, but until then it's a complete "goat rodeo!"
> 
> And now for something completely different...
> In an unabashed attempt at garnering SOME points for the month of October, I offer for your listening pleasure a candidate for a "Cold Dark Room Anthem," composed (mostly) by yours truly. FIRST you remember or Google the theme song for the British show, "Black Adder." Keep the tune, but replace their words with the following: (takes a sip off water and clears throat)
> 
> Please come on in and have a sit, And grab yourself a cozy pillow
> The hedgehogs prickle just a bit, So we suggest an armadillo!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> What is this fabled place?
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It comes from cyberspace!
> 
> When Adam, johnandjade and Lyn, Start throwing puns at one another
> They're glad for you to join in, Unless you'd rather run for cover!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> 'Tis neither here nor there!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It could be anywhere!
> 
> You'll find odd questions come along, From topics of our host's choosing
> Your answers may be right or wrong, But you'll earn points if they're amusing!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> The Cold Dark Room MC!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> He's silly as can be!!!!
> 
> (bows and sidles QUICKLY out of Room)


That's fantastic Bea!
Love it!
We miss you around here
Hope all is well!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> How slow? As slow as Lola, Tidgy or....OLI?


Hopefully a bit faster!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully a bit faster!


Let's hope *much *faster. As fast as the *WIND*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> When does the karaoke competition begin?


We had one once.
But another's not out of the question.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> When does the karaoke competition begin?


Can I lipsync ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Printed out a pic I took on my grandads camera


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Printed out a pic I took on my grandads camera
> View attachment 151938


Love that - very summery!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Cold Dark Roomers!  This will be another of my weekly "Hi-and-Bye!" messages just to let you know I'm still thinking of you, even though I'm not online much at all. About 2 more weeks and I'll be well and truly retired, but until then it's a complete "goat rodeo!"
> 
> And now for something completely different...
> In an unabashed attempt at garnering SOME points for the month of October, I offer for your listening pleasure a candidate for a "Cold Dark Room Anthem," composed (mostly) by yours truly. FIRST you remember or Google the theme song for the British show, "Black Adder." Keep the tune, but replace their words with the following: (takes a sip off water and clears throat)
> 
> Please come on in and have a sit, And grab yourself a cozy pillow
> The hedgehogs prickle just a bit, So we suggest an armadillo!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> What is this fabled place?
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It comes from cyberspace!
> 
> When Adam, johnandjade and Lyn, Start throwing puns at one another
> They're glad for you to join in, Unless you'd rather run for cover!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> 'Tis neither here nor there!
> Cold Dark Room! Cold Dark Room!
> It could be anywhere!
> 
> You'll find odd questions come along, From topics of our host's choosing
> Your answers may be right or wrong, But you'll earn points if they're amusing!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> The Cold Dark Room MC!
> Tidgy's Dad! Tidgy's Dad!
> He's silly as can be!!!!
> 
> (bows and sidles QUICKLY out of Room)




brilliant


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> For @ZEROPILOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ed hope you do something special to celebrate with the family
> (That's me on the piano!)



I'm partial to "opposite" myself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W


spudthetortoise said:


> Printed out a pic I took on my grandads camera
> View attachment 151938


What a splendid photograph.


----------



## johnandjade

jades making spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades making spaghetti and meatballs


Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't forget us starving Cold Dark Roomers.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't forget us starving Cold Dark Roomers.




days work over yet? all went ok so far?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> days work over yet? all went ok so far?


Student due 20 minutes ago didn't show, but I didn't think it would.
So, I think i've finished, yeah.
But sometimes they can be very late so must hang about for a bit yet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a huge pot of chili "aging" properly in the fridge. I cooked it up day before yesterday and it is so good. Better as it ages, but today it goes into ziplock food storage in the freezer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a huge pot of chili "aging" properly in the fridge. I cooked it up day before yesterday and it is so good. Better as it ages, but today it goes into ziplock food storage in the freezer.


Sounds great!
Can't we have it in The Cold Dark Room, I'm hungry!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most certainly we can all enjoy it. I was just concerned about all of us eating beans, in a cave…it could be trouble …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ballet is illegal in Turkmenistan. 
The previous President, Saparmarat Niyazov also banned opera and circuses but these have been permitted since Niyazov died in 2006.
Niyazov also renamed January after himself. and his face had to be printed on yoghurt pots.


----------



## ShannonT

How about a friendly hello and something silly? 
What did the snail say when it rode on the tortoises back???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most certainly we can all enjoy it. I was just concerned about all of us eating beans, in a cave…it could be trouble …


Good point, well made, but I'm prepared to risk it!


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Most certainly we can all enjoy it. I was just concerned about all of us eating beans, in a cave…it could be trouble …





balazing saddles springs to mind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ShannonT said:


> How about a friendly hello and something silly?
> What did the snail say when it rode on the tortoises back???


Hello, Shannon, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
The snow leopard will bring you an armadillo to sit on, grab a coffee and relax.
Oh, and a friendly Hello'.
And have 3 points to begin. 
We have another Shannon hiding somewhere in one of the corners.


----------



## ShannonT

ShannonT said:


> How about a friendly hello and something silly?
> What did the snail say when it rode on the tortoises back???


"WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Have a Great Day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ShannonT said:


> How about a friendly hello and something silly?
> What did the snail say when it rode on the tortoises back???


And in answer to the joke, i've heard two answers to this one.
"Slow down, you're making me dizzy!!!"
OR "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ShannonT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Shannon, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> The snow leopard will bring you an armadillo to sit on, grab a coffee and relax.
> Oh, and a friendly Hello'.
> And have 3 points to begin.
> We have another Shannon hiding somewhere in one of the corners.


The armadillo will have to compete with my water buffalo, but the coffee I can take.
Oh yeah..... We are eeeeeevvvvveeerrryyyyywwheeerrrreeeeeeee...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ShannonT said:


> "WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> Have a Great Day


Didn't give me long enough!!!!
Not fair, i sulk now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> balazing saddles springs to mind


Funny film, classic scene.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> W
> 
> What a splendid photograph.


Thank you 
Not my best but u loved the colours


----------



## ShannonT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Funny film, classic scene.


Ahhhhhhhhh.... but of course! I tend to be more in tune to the Monty Python mind set Cheers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ShannonT said:


> The armadillo will have to compete with my water buffalo, but the coffee I can take.
> Oh yeah..... We are eeeeeevvvvveeerrryyyyywwheeerrrreeeeeeee...............


Wombles ???
Water buffalo ?
Emm, can be a bit clumsy I recall, crashing about in the rain forests. 
And a bit messier than most of our beasts. 
Still, we'll give it a go, male or female ?


----------



## ShannonT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wombles ???
> Water buffalo ?
> Emm, can be a bit clumsy I recall, crashing about in the rain forests.
> And a bit messier than most of our beasts.
> Still, we'll give it a go, male or female ?


Definitely female. She serves tea in the afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> Not my best but u loved the colours


It's excellent considering it's a photo of a photo and some of the quality is bound to have been lost.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ShannonT said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh.... but of course! I tend to be more in tune to the Monty Python mind set Cheers!


Us too, usually.
We've recited a fair bit of "The Holy Grail" and "Life of Brian", in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ShannonT said:


> Definitely female. She serves tea in the afternoon.


Fair enough, sounds lovely.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I'm partial to "opposite" myself


You may like this too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've recited a fair bit of "The Holy Grail" and "Life of Brian", in here.


"We're Knights of the Round Table, we dance when we are able …"


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Us too, usually.
> We've recited a fair bit of "The Holy Grail" and "Life of Brian", in here.





a grrrrrraaaiiiillllll????!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

YAY! 
spud now has 1000 followers on Instagram!


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> "We're Knights of the Round Table, we dance when we are able …"




we do routines and chorus scenes with footwork impeccable!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You may like this too!


Goodness!!!
Stop it!!
Both of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> YAY!
> spud now has 1000 followers on Instagram!
> View attachment 151981


Well done Spud!!!!
Though I can't say I'm surprised.
Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!! 
for Spud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we do routines and chorus scenes with footwork impeccable!!


We dine well here in Camelot.
We eat ham and jam and Spamalot!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is quite interesting about The Digestive Biscuit?


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> I'm devastated.
> I never thought I would hear those words come out of his mouth.
> I guess you never really know someone until that point
> I'm really reevaluating everything


Aw man  ultimatums never end well for either party. Poor thing, I hope things work out. If you need an ear to bend I'm a good listener


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is quite interesting about The Digestive Biscuit?




oh crumbs I should know this


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We dine well here in Camelot.
> We eat ham and jam and Spamalot!!!!!




sounding like brian blessed. ihave to push the pram alottttt


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

"Hey Adam, I can see your house from up here!"


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Come to think of it, I've been fooled via mashed potatoes multiple times.


I've never been more dissaponted and betrayed as when I dug into some mashed potatoes only to discover they were turnips *gag*


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, well not as good as yesterday
> I'm OK if I sit still but feeling very light headed and dizzy when I try to do stuff.
> Taking tomorrow off work too just to try to shake it off,
> But thanks for asking.
> All good with you?


Do you have these things Called "energenc-E" they're packets of vitamin C that you mix up in water and drink very fast. It works wonders! Also, I don't know if you've heard of them or get sick very easily but a teacher created a product called "airborne" that you take once a day and it helps prevent you getting sick. If you don't have them over there and would like to try them, I'd be happy to send you some! Sorry you're not feeling much better


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm fascinated by this:

http://koin.com/ap/aerosmith-frontman-asks-trump-campaign-to-stop-using-song/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> Do you have these things Called "energenc-E" they're packets of vitamin C that you mix up in water and drink very fast. It works wonders! (


----------



## johnandjade

off to bed for me, been a busy weekend and early start tomorrow. take care everyone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Night John.


----------



## spud's_mum

Me and my dad want to move to the country and get a lump of land. I found a house for sale with 4.5 acres and stables, paddocks etc. 
my mum refuses to move though as it's too far and awkward with schools etc 

My dad has promised that if we get a new house with enough land I could get a horse 

.... Challenge accepted 
Looking now haha 

Already been on the RSPCA website and fallen In love with some of the little ponies


----------



## spud's_mum

Just had a bit of a traumatic experience in the bath 

First the bath was cold so I was adding hot water. When I turned the water off I went into the hot end. A load of water dripped out and burnt all my shoulder.

Then i opened the shampoo and as I did so, a splatter of it went into my eye.

Then I lied down I wash it out and all the water went up my nose!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Just had a bit of a traumatic experience in the bath


All in the course of 4 minutes! Very productive!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Do you have these things Called "energenc-E" they're packets of vitamin C that you mix up in water and drink very fast. It works wonders! Also, I don't know if you've heard of them or get sick very easily but a teacher created a product called "airborne" that you take once a day and it helps prevent you getting sick. If you don't have them over there and would like to try them, I'd be happy to send you some! Sorry you're not feeling much better


Hi meech and thanks for the info and offer.
It is very rare that I am ill in spite of all the bug ridden children, so don't lose many school days.
I am much better than I was but just feeling a bit dizzy today.
I am taking tomorrow off too just to make sure I'm 100% when I go back as you always have to hit the ground running everyday in school - there's always something to sort out.
How are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off to bed for me, been a busy weekend and early start tomorrow. take care everyone


Goodnight John sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just had a bit of a traumatic experience in the bath
> 
> First the bath was cold so I was adding hot water. When I turned the water off I went into the hot end. A load of water dripped out and burnt all my shoulder.
> 
> Then i opened the shampoo and as I did so, a splatter of it went into my eye.
> 
> Then I lied down I wash it out and all the water went up my nose!!!


Attacked from all sides!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Attacked from all sides!





Cowboy_Ken said:


> All in the course of 4 minutes! Very productive!


That is the reason I hate baths 
I normally shower.
I've been put off ever since a spider came down on me in the shower though.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> That is the reason I hate baths
> I normally shower.
> I've been put off ever since a spider came down on me in the shower though.


I almost crashed my car when a spider fell in my lap when I pulled the sun visor down.
I was on a motorway too but had to pullover to make sure it wasn't on me.
-had a few peculiar looks from passers by as I was shaking and brushing my clothes.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I almost crashed my car when a spider fell in my lap when I pulled the sun visor down.
> I was on a motorway too but had ti pullover to make sure it wasn't on me.
> -had a few peculiar looks from passers by as I was shaking and brushing my clothes.


Woah!
Lucky you didn't crash!
I hate spiders, they creep me out


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech and thanks for the info and offer.
> It is very rare that I am ill in spite of all the bug ridden children, so don't lose many school days.
> I am much better than I was but just feeling a bit dizzy today.
> I am taking tomorrow off too just to make sure I'm 100% when I go back as you always have to hit the ground running everyday in school - there's always something to sort out.
> How are you today?


I'm well today, I've been very sleepy. Seems like I fall asleep at the drop of a hat. Hopefully when the meds are done that will be over with. Be careful with the dizziness, many of my family member suffer from that and it's hard to deal with.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm well today, I've been very sleepy. Seems like I fall asleep at the drop of a hat. Hopefully when the meds are done that will be over with. Be careful with the dizziness, many of my family member suffer from that and it's hard to deal with.


Its prob because I've been living on ice cream and soup all week, (cereals today) or maybe just a little of the bug still lurking.
I'm sure it will pass soon.
I find it's best not to fight the sleep - its your body telling you to stop and give it a chance.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Its prob because I've been living on ice cream and soup all week, (cereals today) or maybe just a little of the bug still lurking.
> I'm sure it will pass soon.
> I find it's best not to fight the sleep - its your body telling you to stop and give it a chance.


You're very right, it's just so inconvenient as I'm sure you well know.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You're very right, it's just so inconvenient as I'm sure you well know.


It could be if it happened in the middle of a lesson


----------



## Lyn W

.............and talking of sleep my bed is calling.
So goodnight meech and anyone else still about
- or soon to return.
I will probably see you tomorrow
Night Night have fun!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> .............and talking of sleep my bed is calling.
> So goodnight meech and anyone else still about
> - or soon to return.
> I will probably see you tomorrow
> Night Night have fun!


Night Lyn! Feel better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Evening, meech, !
Hi ho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to bed for me, been a busy weekend and early start tomorrow. take care everyone


Night, John!!!
Look forward to not seeing you again tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Me and my dad want to move to the country and get a lump of land. I found a house for sale with 4.5 acres and stables, paddocks etc.
> my mum refuses to move though as it's too far and awkward with schools etc
> 
> My dad has promised that if we get a new house with enough land I could get a horse
> 
> .... Challenge accepted
> Looking now haha
> 
> Already been on the RSPCA website and fallen In love with some of the little ponies


Not " My Little Pony" TM, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just had a bit of a traumatic experience in the bath
> 
> First the bath was cold so I was adding hot water. When I turned the water off I went into the hot end. A load of water dripped out and burnt all my shoulder.
> 
> Then i opened the shampoo and as I did so, a splatter of it went into my eye.
> 
> Then I lied down I wash it out and all the water went up my nose!!!


A usual bathday in the life of Spud's Mum!
At least your eye and nostrils will be clean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All in the course of 4 minutes! Very productive!


Just the usual, for Spud's Mum, I fear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .............and talking of sleep my bed is calling.
> So goodnight meech and anyone else still about
> - or soon to return.
> I will probably see you tomorrow
> Night Night have fun!


Been watching Doctor Who tonight, so missed you.
It was great 9/10.
Hope you feel better in the morning, make sure you take it easy, even if you do. 
Night night.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, meech, !
> Hi ho!


How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you?


Busy day and then some telly time with wifey.
i'm good, if a little tired.
You seem nice and bright today!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Busy day and then some telly time with wifey.
> i'm good, if a little tired.
> You seem nice and bright today!


I should be! All I did was sleep today sadly. Quality time is always nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I should be! All I did was sleep today sadly. Quality time is always nice


Rather!
And you certainly deserve it.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather!
> And you certainly deserve it.


We've got a lean couple months ahead of us so I'm definitely trying to pack in what rest I can


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We've got a lean couple months ahead of us so I'm definitely trying to pack in what rest I can


The calm before the storm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early(ish) night for me, i think, people.
i am falling asleep here after what, for me, was a very busy working weekend.
Night night Cold Dark Roomites.
Night night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you wake up it will be October 12th which is.....
National Freethought Day.
(certainly not in Morocco).
National Farmer's Day.
(Respect)
And National Kick Butt Day 
And it's National Day in Spain, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello peeps


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Hello Michelle and 'welcome back.'

How are you today? Hope all is well and that you're better.

Regards to Ben.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps


Hello! Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Would like to say:





to everyone at CDR.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I seem to like this …

http://theflyingtortoise.blogspot.com/2014/02/what-surprises-dalai-lama-most-about.html?m=1

Hello Miss Gillian


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I seem to like this …
> 
> http://theflyingtortoise.blogspot.com/2014/02/what-surprises-dalai-lama-most-about.html?m=1
> 
> Hello Miss Gillian


Good morning Sir!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  , kick butt day!! sounds like a plan, subcontracted out to a new branch today and in charge of 2 guys... no idea what im going into... but butt shall be kicked!! 

game on, lets have it! hoooorrraahhh!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

we just had a delivery there, 

a huge big pile of bithday cards, mr ed they are all addressed to you happy birthday sir  

miss lyn, some cold and flu meds, hope you're back on form soon! 

spuds mum, a fresh batch of first aid kits and a bubble wrap onsie, please take care.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all  , kick butt day!! sounds like a plan, subcontracted out to a new branch today and in charge of 2 guys... no idea what im going into... but butt shall be kicked!!
> 
> game on, lets have it! hoooorrraahhh!!!!


Morning John, Good luck at the new place today.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I seem to like this …
> 
> http://theflyingtortoise.blogspot.com/2014/02/what-surprises-dalai-lama-most-about.html?m=1
> 
> Hello Miss Gillian


How very true, mankind can be quite ridiculous really!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps


Hi Noel hope you are OK.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> How very true, mankind can be quite ridiculous really!


Morning Lyn. Hope are you this morning ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Lyn. Hope are you this morning ?


Hi Ken so far so good, thanks! Feeling better today so unless I find dizzy spells back during day then I will be back in work tomorrow.
How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John, Good luck at the new place today.




madness!! but under control feel better today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> madness!! but under control feel better today?


Yes thanks John
Keeping you busy then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I seem to like this …
> 
> http://theflyingtortoise.blogspot.com/2014/02/what-surprises-dalai-lama-most-about.html?m=1
> 
> Hello Miss Gillian


Very profound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morninooning, all.
Very quiet today, has everyone got Monday Morning Blues ?
Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and I hope everyone is learning the Cold Dark Room Anthem.
There will be questions...................


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and I hope everyone is learning the Cold Dark Room Anthem.
> There will be questions...................


*trumpets start playing*
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese is coming!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> *trumpets start playing*
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese is coming!!!!!


Hi, Abdulla, did you read Bea's anthem?
It is so great!
Points for the cheese mention.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone!! Sorry I haven't been on here lately to chit chat. I miss you all. Been busy working a lot this week. I hope everyone has been doing well!!! Have a great day and will catch up soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone!! Sorry I haven't been on here lately to chit chat. I miss you all. Been busy working a lot this week. I hope everyone has been doing well!!! Have a great day and will catch up soon


Nice to hear from you, Shannon.
Thanks for dropping by.
Hope work is going well and look forward to the catching up.
Take care now.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Michelle and 'welcome back.'
> 
> How are you today? Hope all is well and that you're better.
> 
> Regards to Ben.


Thanks! I'm much better  ben is enjoying his last week of work before his surgery


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks! I'm much better  ben is enjoying his last week of work before his surgery


Morning, Michelle.
For once, he'll maybe hoping it's a long week at work!
Glad to hear you're upbeat!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Abdulla, did you read Bea's anthem?
> It is so great!
> Points for the cheese mention.


Yep, it's beautiful. 
Thanks Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yep, it's beautiful.
> Thanks Bea


Don't forget, you must learn it by heart!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle.
> For once, he'll maybe hoping it's a long week at work!
> Glad to hear you're upbeat!


I am  I just nailed a sinus exam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am  I just nailed a sinus exam


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well played!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks John
> Keeping you busy then?




had 3 guys to keep working while trying to figure out the place... and upteen sales staff wanting to talk grrr!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Putting some more touches on the tort house. It's not done yet, but the torts can certainly live it now. 
They spent their first night in it last night and it went well 
We are going to Home Depot to get the oil heater and more cinder blocks progress


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had 3 guys to keep working while trying to figure out the place... and upteen sales staff wanting to talk grrr!


I'm sure you coped admirably.
Hi, John.


----------



## johnandjade

hallloooo !!!! day one complete no accidents and no complaints never got as much done as hoped but all work on list for the day was done  

hope everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Putting some more touches on the tort house. It's not done yet, but the torts can certainly live it now.
> They spent their first night in it last night and it went well
> We are going to Home Depot to get the oil heater and more cinder blocks progress


Yes, I've been following the development of this with much interest.
Glad the torts are happy with it.
piccies, please!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure you coped admirably.
> Hi, John.




it wasn't a disaster, not too bad though 

how are you this evening sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hallloooo !!!! day one complete no accidents and no complaints never got as much done as hoped but all work on list for the day was done
> 
> hope everyone is well


Splendid, going out hunting for tortoise food in a mo.
Glad your day went well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid, going out hunting for tortoise food in a mo.
> Glad your day went well.




im beer hunting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im beer hunting


Not much chance of doing that today.
Out of beer, though I have a bit of voddy left, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not much chance of doing that today.
> Out of beer, though I have a bit of voddy left, I think.




jade got a fresh bottle at the weekend, which I happily drank for her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade got a fresh bottle at the weekend, which I happily drank for her


I might have a slurp later, but I don't want to open a bottle of wine today.
Run out of cheap plonk and can't justify opening a good one..


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I might have a slurp later, but I don't want to open a bottle of wine today.
> Run out of cheap plonk and can't justify opening a good one..




well it is Monday... good an excuse as any


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/afternoon/morning all
Hope everyone is well.
Glad your day went well John.
Oh go on Adam - spoil yourself with the good stuff!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've been following the development of this with much interest.
> Glad the torts are happy with it.
> piccies, please!


To be honest with you guys, I feel pretty self conscious about my builds because they are not as pretty as most of the ones one the forum..


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> To be honest with you guys, I feel pretty self conscious about my builds because they are not as pretty as most of the ones one the forum..


Hi Noel,
As long as torts like it don't worry about anyone else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well it is Monday... good an excuse as any


Stop tempting me!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening/afternoon/morning all
> Hope everyone is well.
> Glad your day went well John.
> Oh go on Adam - spoil yourself with the good stuff!


Golly!!!
You lot are naughty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> To be honest with you guys, I feel pretty self conscious about my builds because they are not as pretty as most of the ones one the forum..


Even if that's true, I'm sure they make the tortoises very happy and that's the most important factor!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel,
> As long as torts like it don't worry about anyone else.


I'll post some pics when we get back from Home Depot. Please just keep in mind it's still a work in progress


----------



## spud's_mum

Booked cheddar in for the vets tomorrow. Will update you all then


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Booked cheddar in for the vets tomorrow. Will update you all then


Hi there how is Cheddar?
Has he stopped bleeding?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'll post some pics when we get back from Home Depot. Please just keep in mind it's still a work in progress


Hurrrrraaaaahhhhhh!!!!!
We will!
We'll be good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Booked cheddar in for the vets tomorrow. Will update you all then


Will be hoping for the best.
Good luck, Cheddar!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> To be honest with you guys, I feel pretty self conscious about my builds because they are not as pretty as most of the ones one the forum..




im using hangging vines to disguise my wonky cuts in mine! as long as its functional and torts happy its all good


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello everyone


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop tempting me!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone


Good evening, Kirsty.
Hope you are well and having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Oh, okay then!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone


Hi Kirsty hope you are well


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'll post some pics when we get back from Home Depot. Please just keep in mind it's still a work in progress




I don't think anyone is ever truly finished, always something to tinker with or tweek


----------



## AZtortMom

Waiting at Home Depot for my other heater...


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thanks! I'm much better  ben is enjoying his last week of work before his surgery


Good evening Michelle.Glad to hear you're WELL! And good luck to Ben.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, okay then!




there yi are!! chewin the fat, where still game came from


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Michelle.Glad to hear you're WELL! And good luck to Ben.


And a good evening to you, too, Gillian.
Tidgy sends a big hug to Oli, who she's been missing.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152067


I'm going to get a couple of those for Lola's room to save me leaving my central heating on 24/7


----------



## AZtortMom

They are pretty reasonable. I managed to find a left over one from last year and got 50% off of it  so I only paid $20 for it


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> They are pretty reasonable. I managed to find a left over one from last year and got 50% off of it  so I only paid $20 for it


I love a bargain!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a good evening to you, too, Gillian.
> Tidgy sends a big hug to Oli, who she's been missing.


Good evening to you, Adam, to Wifey and Tidgy. OLI is in deep sleep after a nice, long walk. Bet you he's dreaming of his girlfriend. 

(Mine is not that good an evening I'm afraid).


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I love a bargain!!


It's all about talking to the people that work at Home Depot


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to get a couple of those for Lola's room to save me leaving my central heating on 24/7



What temp would you keep your house at if not for Lola?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What temp would you keep your house at if not for Lola?


During the week my heating would only be on timer to come on for an hour in the morning before work and then for about 6/7 hours in evening and at approx. 20'
Since last August it's been on 25C' 24/7/365
I only have 4 rads turned on but not the most efficient boiler as its about 40 years old.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty.
> Hope you are well and having a good day.


All good Adam, you? Just doing some housework!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty hope you are well


Hi Lyn! 
How are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> there yi are!! chewin the fat, where still game came from


Omg what's this about chewing the fat?!?! It's legend. I loved the women who worked in the newsagents! Oh!! The teacher too!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> During the week my heating would only be on timer to come on for an hour in the morning before work and then for about 6/7 hours in evening and at approx. 20'
> Since last August it's been on 25C' 24/7/365
> I only have 4 rads turned on but not the most efficient boiler as its about 40 years old.



That's just crazy talks. I keep the AC on 26* in the summer and the heat at 30* for the few weeks of winter.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> That's just crazy talks. I keep the AC on 26* in the summer and the heat at 30* for the few weeks of winter.


My heating is on a thermostat so the house is kept at 21 degrees celcius. I turn it off during the summer though. 26 and 30 is too hot for me lol


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> That's just crazy talks. I keep the AC on 26* in the summer and the heat at 30* for the few weeks of winter.


*doing the math*


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> *doing the math*



Google _x _C to F


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Omg what's this about chewing the fat?!?! It's legend. I loved the women who worked in the newsagents! Oh!! The teacher too!




day after day after day  karen dumbar I think her name was. 

the big man and big jock are my favourites


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> That's just crazy talks. I keep the AC on 26* in the summer and the heat at 30* for the few weeks of winter.


Unfortunately we are not blessed with your summer temps! Especially this year.
Lola's room is quite cool without the heat so even though he has mvb and che it would be too chilly.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> day after day after day  karen dumbar I think her name was.
> 
> the big man and big jock are my favourites


Yeah I think your right - Goni no dae that!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

no thermostat here, storage heaters which are not even on.. jumpers and goonies for us. 

fidos house is priority in that department


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Unfortunately we are not blessed with your summer temps! Especially this year.
> Lola's room is quite cool without the heat so even though he has mvb and che it would be too chilly.


Lol yeah that would be awesome  I bought a convector heater for the winter but nervous it'll cost too much electricity. What do you think?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah I think your right - Goni no dae that!!!!




... how?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> no thermostat here, storage heaters which are not even on.. jumpers and goonies for us.
> 
> fidos house is priority in that department


In my old flat before I had beastie I never had gas at all and relied on this big convector heater and an electric blanket. That was a looong winter lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> ... how?


Just Goni no!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> *doing the math*


Hi. Doing math  again? Enjoying it? Hmmmmmmm.







Here's another one: 'Dear  Math, please grow up and solve your own problems. I've enough of my own!'


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol yeah that would be awesome  I bought a convector heater for the winter but nervous it'll cost too much electricity. What do you think?


I think it may be cheaper than leaving my CH on!
But for me because Lola is on the floor I think the oil filled rads similar to the ones Noel is buying may be better as the convector sends the heat upwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening to you, Adam, to Wifey and Tidgy. OLI is in deep sleep after a nice, long walk. Bet you he's dreaming of his girlfriend.
> 
> (Mine is not that good an evening I'm afraid).


Oh, dear, I'm sorry you're having a bad evening.
What's the problem?
PM me if you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> All good Adam, you? Just doing some housework!


Right as rain, ta. 
Been out scouring the riverbank for Tidgy food.
Got some, but we really need some rain.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Doing math  again? Enjoying it? Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one: 'Dear  Math, please grow up and solve your own problems. I've enough of my own!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> During the week my heating would only be on timer to come on for an hour in the morning before work and then for about 6/7 hours in evening and at approx. 20'
> Since last August it's been on 25C' 24/7/365
> I only have 4 rads turned on but not the most efficient boiler as its about 40 years old.


No central heating here.
Tidgy has her heat and we have a small portable electric fire we use a bit in December and January.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, I'm sorry you're having a bad evening.
> What's the problem?
> PM me if you like.


Thanks your understanding Adam. Appreciate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Google _x _C to F


My phone does it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right as rain, ta.
> Been out scouring the riverbank for Tidgy food.
> Got some, but we really need some rain.


That reminds me I'm out of food for Lola
I'll have to go and scour the local Tesco (which is by a river)
Poor Lola I'll be looking for the biggest bunch of dandies I can find tomorrow.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That reminds me I'm out of food for Lola
> I'll have to go and scour the local Tesco (which is by a river)
> Poor Lola I'll be looking for the biggest bunch of dandies I can find tomorrow.
> See you later.


Can you get me some cheap wine while you're at Tesco, please?
Thanks. 
See you in a bit.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok here are some pics.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152090




looks nice and big


----------



## AZtortMom

We are putting insulation on the outside to answer the question of of where the insulation is
Lights are going in next


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> We are putting insulation on the outside to answer the question of of where the insulation is
> Lights are going in next




im currently hydrating a coir block in the bath lol


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> im currently hydrating a coir block in the bath lol


Very nice! That was my day yesterday. 3 boxes worth 76 blocks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152090


Well, i don't care what anyone else says and my aesthetic taste may be poorly developed, but I think that looks absolutely amazing!!!!
Tremendous work.
And you had all those nice chaps helping make it all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im currently hydrating a coir block in the bath lol


You mean you're in the bath hydrating a coir block!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i don't care what anyone else says and my aesthetic taste may be poorly developed, but I think that looks absolutely amazing!!!!
> Tremendous work.
> And you had all those nice chaps helping make it all.


Well, thank you Adam 
My husband is a wonderful handy man and he did a lot. 
I couldn't of did it without him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Well, thank you Adam
> My husband is a wonderful handy man and he did a lot.
> I couldn't of did it without him


Good chap.
It really is something special.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night CDR members.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night CDR members.


Night Gillan


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi there how is Cheddar?
> Has he stopped bleeding?


He stopped but started chewing it today and made it bleed again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night CDR members.


Good night, Gillian, hope you get a lovely relaxing sleep tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He stopped but started chewing it today and made it bleed again


Oh, no!!!!!
Well good luck at the vets.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Very nice! That was my day yesterday. 3 boxes worth 76 blocks



only 70ltrs here, another one to go but not tonight!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!!!!!
> Well good luck at the vets.


Yeah, don't know if they can do anything to help as even if they have me cream then he's lick it off 
I'll have to wait and see


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Well, thank you Adam
> My husband is a wonderful handy man and he did a lot.
> I couldn't of did it without him



I love it!!! You should share it in the enclosure section!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I love it!!! You should share it in the enclosure section!


I agree!!!!
Hi, Kathy, keeping well ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can you get me some cheap wine while you're at Tesco, please?
> Thanks.
> See you in a bit.


Well I got it but drank it in the way home - shorry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I got it but drank it in the way home - shorry!


Shokay, i'm on the voddy!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night CDR members.


Sorry missed you Gillian - hope you had a good restful night!


----------



## spud's_mum

Think I'm going I do this for Halloween


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, don't know if they can do anything to help as even if they have me cream then he's lick it off
> I'll have to wait and see


maybe they can remove it- you never know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Think I'm going I do this for Halloween
> View attachment 152132


That looks great!!!
But be careful hammering the horns into your head.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Think I'm going I do this for Halloween
> View attachment 152132


looks painful!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I love it!!! You should share it in the enclosure section!


I don't know about that..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I don't know about that..


Well, The Cold Dark Room thinks it super.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Ok here are some pics.
> View attachment 152085
> View attachment 152086
> View attachment 152087
> View attachment 152088


That looks like a 5 star tort hotel!
Fabulous!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> That looks like a 5 star tort hotel!
> Fabulous!


Thanks *blushes* 
Shelly is enjoying it so much right now, she is still buried up to eye balls in eco earth


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now so I will see you tomorrow evening,
Night Night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now so I will see you tomorrow evening,
> Night Night all.


Night, Lyn, try to take it easy at work tomorrow.
It will be too late by the time you read this, but hey, ho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Digestive biscuits were so called because they were designed to be an anti-flatulence biscuit back in the 19th century.
However, they are not in anyway an aid to digestion. 
Packets often have this printed on them now.
however, the McVities Digestive is the best selling biscuit in the UK with 80 million packs sold every year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the difference between a cake and a biscuit ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And on that culinary conundrum , I'm off to bed.
Good Night Cold Dark Roomians.
Good Night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## jaizei

Do squatters rights apply here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And as you arise in your different time zones on the morn of a new day, remember it's.......
National Train Your Brain Day.
( i shall find a suitable page on the net.)
National Yorkshire Pudding Day.
(wifey will help me out here.)
And it's National No Bra Day.
Hmmm, it is, really. !!!!!
Seriously it's in aid of breast cancer awareness and is a good cause.
And it's National Fail Day in Finland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do squatters rights apply here?


I don't think anyone is going to make anyone leave anyway, so they aren't necessary. 
Why do you ask ?


----------



## jaizei

It popped into my head.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Maaaannn...today was a rough day!! Drinking some Octoberfest brews now  is it a full moon or something??!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the difference between a cake and a biscuit ?


Cake is moist and a biscuit is dry...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> National No Bra Day.


I'll be a judge for compliance. I'll even do it for free even, (though don't nobody tell my doctor. He put me not fit for work for a good spell.)


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies, hope we are all well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Maaaannn...today was a rough day!! Drinking some Octoberfest brews now  is it a full moon or something??!


Hope you enjoyed your beers and that you have a better day today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Cake is moist and a biscuit is dry...


Nearly, but not quite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be a judge for compliance. I'll even do it for free even, (though don't nobody tell my doctor. He put me not fit for work for a good spell.)


Trouble is it's very Dark in here.
You'll have to check by touch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning roomies, hope we are all well


Morning, John.
I'm good and about to start my first lesson.
Catch you later on.
Have a good day, yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning everybody!
Hope it's a spiffing day for you all.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Sorry missed you Gillian - hope you had a good restful night!


Good morning Lyn, hope you are now better. And how's Lola? Hope he's well.

Slept seven hours thank GOD.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. Am I right in time to miss everyone?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night, Gillian, hope you get a lovely relaxing sleep tonight.


Thanks Adam. I did, thank GOD. Slept seven lovely hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Am I right in time to miss everyone?


Morning, Ed.
I'm here, but only for a minute, student will be arriving any moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. I did, thank GOD. Slept seven lovely hours.


Good morning, Gillian.
Good morning, Oli.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been fishing for calendar photos.............
I haven't been here but a minute since Friday.

Is everyone O.K. here?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian.
> Good morning, Oli.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Hope you're all well, regards to Wifey, and a kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been fishing for calendar photos.............
> I haven't been here but a minute since Friday.
> 
> Is everyone O.K. here?


Lyn's had tonsilitis but is better now, Spud's Mum has to take Cheddar the gerbil to the vet today to see about a tumour, John's being a boss, Shannon and Bea are working all hours, Noel's preparing her new giant tortoise house, Gillian had a good night's sleep, Kirsty's fine, i think, Cameron's planning on squatting in The Cold Dark Room, Ken's judging today's 'National No Bra Day,.I'm good, that Ed chap had a birthday.........


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Am I right in time to miss everyone?


Good morning Ed. Hope you had a *great *day on your.....birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been fishing for calendar photos.............
> I haven't been here but a minute since Friday.
> 
> Is everyone O.K. here?


And still no photos , as you've seen.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn's had tonsilitis but is better now, Spud's Mum has to take Cheddar the gerbil to the vet today to see about a tumour, John's being a boss, Shannon and Bea are working all hours, Noel's preparing her new giant tortoise house, Gillian had a good night's sleep, Kirsty's fine, i think, Cameron's planning on squatting in The Cold Dark Room, Ken's judging today's 'National No Bra Day,.I'm good, that Ed chap had a birthday.........


WOW!!! A full 'police report!' But I must say a nice one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@dmmj Just posted that the thread is up. 
I'll have to look better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. It's simply not there. Not under T.F. contests or under T.F announcements.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's up now.
We can view and vote.
However, I can't see them on my phone so I'll do it later.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152090


Hello! How are you? 

That looks really great. Well done.

By the way, how is mathematics? Please send him my very best regards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @dmmj Just posted that the thread is up.
> I'll have to look better.


I think this is one of David's 'humorous remarks', to get us searching the whole forum.
I'm not biting.
On the other hand he may know something we don't know...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's up now.
> We can view and vote.
> However, I can't see them on my phone so I'll do it later.


I'll have a peek in a minute, after i've caught up with everything else.
Thanks, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Going to have a look at all the photos for The Tortoise Forum Calendar Competition now.
Don't forget to vote everybody!!!
Doesn't matter which torts you vote for, but let's make this a popular competition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well despite being told Tidgy's photo had been received, and not being informed, as others were, that there was a problem with it, my entry is not in The Calendar Competition.
To say i am furious and devastated would be an understatement.
Even if the picture is instated now, voting has already begun and Tidgy would have missed many early voting opportunities. 
I really don't know what to do or how to react. 
I have PMed Yvonne and Josh, politely asking for an explanation, but i'm not sure, at this stage, any resolution would be satisfactory.
I am now going outside to batter a local child.


----------



## Nephelle

I've put together contests like this online many times before, and sometimes things just get missed no matter how hard you try  If they can still add it, I bet there is plenty of time for votes! Also it's by post not automated, so there might even be an opportunity for people voting before to repost with a vote change. Not saying that the local children don't deserve it, but you might want to hold off battering until you hear back


----------



## Nephelle

Also, hi, Adam....I'm in your room. You need a CHE in here, it's chilly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> I've put together contests like this online many times before, and sometimes things just get missed no matter how hard you try  If they can still add it, I bet there is plenty of time for votes! Also it's by post not automated, so there might even be an opportunity for people voting before to repost with a vote change. Not saying that the local children don't deserve it, but you might want to hold off battering until you hear back


Welcome to The Cold Dark Room, Nephelle.
Select a comfy armadillo to sit on, grab a coffee and relax.
Too late, re the children.
Wibble!
And have three points to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Also, hi, Adam....I'm in your room. You need a CHE in here, it's chilly!


Yup.
It's The Cold Dark Room, so no CHE's, but plenty of cheese.
If it's warmed up it won't be The Cold Dark Room.
The Moderately Warm Dark Room doesn't have the same ring to it, somehow.


----------



## Nephelle

Good point. Also the cheese would get sweaty. 

Coffee, armadillo sitting and a point system. Yes....I live here now.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn's had tonsilitis but is better now, Spud's Mum has to take Cheddar the gerbil to the vet today to see about a tumour, John's being a boss, Shannon and Bea are working all hours, Noel's preparing her new giant tortoise house, Gillian had a good night's sleep, Kirsty's fine, i think, Cameron's planning on squatting in The Cold Dark Room, Ken's judging today's 'National No Bra Day,.I'm good, that Ed chap had a birthday.........


That was hilarious to me!! I loved your synopsis stated above!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone! It's another day, another dollar  drinking coffee and I'm off to work. The caregiving, working at the dog groomers, and working at the clinic have been going well, just on the go a bit. I'm hoping today is a swell day for everyone. Has there been any new updates on the 2016 calendar? Like as in voting for the pics? I haven't noticed a thread with the pics to vote. Just wondering if I missed it or it has yet to be put together!?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well despite being told Tidgy's photo had been received, and not being informed, as others were, that there was a problem with it, my entry is not in The Calendar Competition.
> To say i am furious and devastated would be an understatement.
> Even if the picture is instated now, voting has already begun and Tidgy would have missed many early voting opportunities.
> I really don't know what to do or how to react.
> I have PMed Yvonne and Josh, politely asking for an explanation, but i'm not sure, at this stage, any resolution would be satisfactory.
> I am now going outside to batter a local child.


Ohhhh NOOOO!!! I'm sorry!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone! It's another day, another dollar  drinking coffee and I'm off to work. The caregiving, working at the dog groomers, and working at the clinic have been going well, just on the go a bit. I'm hoping today is a swell day for everyone. Has there been any new updates on the 2016 calendar? Like as in voting for the pics? I haven't noticed a thread with the pics to vote. Just wondering if I missed it or it has yet to be put together!?


Never mind, I found it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There are some nice photos there!
I was wondering why I didn't see anything that looked like Tidgey.
Maybe there are several that got left out? 
Maybe we vote again?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Oh no!! I was really looking forward to seeing Tidgey


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Oh no!! I was really looking forward to seeing Tidgey


Me too!! I don't think I saw Tidgey before!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Good point. Also the cheese would get sweaty.
> 
> Coffee, armadillo sitting and a point system. Yes....I live here now.


You are most welcome.
I should point out that our hedgehogs sometimes sit on the armadillos, so be careful.
We have luminous jellyfish that we use as frisbees and there is a snow leopard about, but he only eats carrots.
There is a one-legged pirate who helps us with the games we play.
You'll soon pick it up as we go along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> That was hilarious to me!! I loved your synopsis stated above!!



Thanks.
Hi, Shannon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone! It's another day, another dollar  drinking coffee and I'm off to work. The caregiving, working at the dog groomers, and working at the clinic have been going well, just on the go a bit. I'm hoping today is a swell day for everyone. Has there been any new updates on the 2016 calendar? Like as in voting for the pics? I haven't noticed a thread with the pics to vote. Just wondering if I missed it or it has yet to be put together!?


Enjoy your coffee, good luck at work, and catch you soon, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Ohhhh NOOOO!!! I'm sorry!!!!!


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are some nice photos there!
> I was wondering why I didn't see anything that looked like Tidgey.
> Maybe there are several that got left out?
> Maybe we vote again?


Not a hope.
I am livid.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a hope.
> I am livid.


Jacque said they'd redo the voting thread and fix all the missing photos  yay for Tidgy joining the photo calendar contest!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a hope.
> I am livid.


They locked the thread. I think they are going to amend the problem and everyone may get to revote


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Oh no!! I was really looking forward to seeing Tidgey


I've posted photos many times.
Tidgy is gorgeous.
Morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Me too!! I don't think I saw Tidgey before!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Jacque said they'd redo the voting thread and fix all the missing photos  yay for Tidgy joining the photo calendar contest!!!!


Hurrahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will see if I can fins this in a moment.
But The Cold Dark Room comes first!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> They locked the thread. I think they are going to amend the problem and everyone may get to revote


Thanks, i hope so.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 152222


Cutie pie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Cutie pie


Yup.


----------



## AZtortMom

Just as cute as Shelly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Just as cute as Shelly


Absolutely!!!!!
Actually, there's a shed load of gorgeous torts and a smashing turtle or two in that Calendar Comp.
What lovely animals they are.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a hope.
> I am livid.



Does this mean I probably shouldn't poke you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Does this mean I probably shouldn't poke you?


Not a problem.
I will just throw a wobbly and assault a neighbour.


----------



## jaizei

As I've often said, the best time to kick a man is when he's down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> As I've often said, the best time to kick a man is when he's down


A defeated man with nothing to lose is at his most dangerous.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've posted photos many times.
> Tidgy is gorgeous.
> Morning, Noel.
> View attachment 152221


What a cutie yes indeed...gorgeous


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> What a cutie yes indeed...gorgeous


Thank you!!!!
She's my special, precious baby girl!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble!!!
Indeed.
Double wibble!


----------



## Nephelle

jaizei said:


> Does this mean I probably shouldn't poke you?



No, no...you should. 

I will just stand...over here. With my popcorn.


----------



## AZtortMom

Nephelle said:


> No, no...you should.
> 
> I will just stand...over here. With my popcorn.


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152240



hAD TO SLIGHTLY ALTER YOUR PICTURE. i DON'T THINK ANYONE WILL NOTICE.


----------



## jaizei

Also, forgot about caps locks.


----------



## johnandjade

well day 2 of john the gaffa is over , mentally and physically tired today, the set up there is a nightmare but nonetheless im coping! look what i gotta deal with to find keys



and there is another box the same!


----------



## Nephelle

jaizei said:


> hAD TO SLIGHTLY ALTER YOUR PICTURE. i DON'T THINK ANYONE WILL NOTICE.



That was an impressive display of lightning fast photoshop skillz.

I don't know, Adam...jaizei has moves like lightning. Maybe we shouldn't be encouraging the poking... 

_(do it do it do it)_


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> hAD TO SLIGHTLY ALTER YOUR PICTURE. i DON'T THINK ANYONE WILL NOTICE.




you may not have wanted to but you've goat to


----------



## johnandjade

was supposed to be homemade stake pie with yorkie pudds tonight for tea but jade text saying its tomorrows now  


...but she did get me beer


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152240


I'm impressed 
*thumbing through other pics*


----------



## johnandjade

glad i've held of my votes for calander comp, looks like pics version 2 will be coming


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too  my Shelly made it too


----------



## spud's_mum

So I'm back from the vets.
The vet was very nice and cheddar, to my surprise, didn't bite him once.
The vet said that it could be 
Cancer
An abscess
Or a cyst
He said that he doesn't think it's cancer as it's small and hard.

He gave cheddar an antibiotic jab for the open wound where he's been chewing at it.
Then he gave him a pain relief as he was in pain when it was being touched.
It was extremely hard to get him to stay still...
Chocolate drops helped a lot.

We have antibiotics to be fed by syringe. 

Cheddar is a bit stressed out and very itchy from the injection so I've left him alone in the dark room.

The vet says he was the most tame and friendly gerbil he'd ever met 

Got to go to the big hospital next week for a checkup so if it needs removing then they will have all the equipment


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> So I'm back from the vets.
> The vet was very nice and cheddar, to my surprise, didn't bite him once.
> The vet said that it could be
> Cancer
> An abscess
> Or a cyst
> He said that he doesn't think it's cancer as it's small and hard.
> 
> He gave cheddar an antibiotic jab for the open wound where he's been chewing at it.
> Then he gave him a pain relief as he was in pain when it was being touched.
> It was extremely hard to get him to stay still...
> Chocolate drops helped a lot.
> 
> We have antibiotics to be fed by syringe.
> 
> Cheddar is a bit stressed out and very itchy from the injection so I've left him alone in the dark room.
> 
> The vet says he was the most tame and friendly gerbil he'd ever met
> 
> Got to go to the big hospital next week for a checkup so if it needs removing then they will have all the equipment


That sounds very good 
I'm very happy for you and Cheddar
It sounds like he is going to be ok!


----------



## meech008

How am I just discovering cheese curds?! They are so good!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> glad i've held of my votes for calander comp, looks like pics version 2 will be coming


I haven't voted yet either Hooray!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well despite being told Tidgy's photo had been received, and not being informed, as others were, that there was a problem with it, my entry is not in The Calendar Competition.
> To say i am furious and devastated would be an understatement.
> Even if the picture is instated now, voting has already begun and Tidgy would have missed many early voting opportunities.
> I really don't know what to do or how to react.
> I have PMed Yvonne and Josh, politely asking for an explanation, but i'm not sure, at this stage, any resolution would be satisfactory.
> I am now going outside to batter a local child.


That's rotten  I'm sorry Adam!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just popping in to say a quick "hello!" to the people bumping shoulders in this dark room I'm off to make lunch and get to work! Have a great day


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the difference between a cake and a biscuit ?


Who cares!!!
Yum yum!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as you arise in your different time zones on the morn of a new day, remember it's.......
> 
> And it's National No Bra Day.
> Hmmm, it is, really. !!!!!
> Seriously it's in aid of breast cancer awareness and is a good cause.



That will take a few wrinkles out if faces!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> That will take a few wrinkles out if faces!


Woo hoo!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> No, no...you should.
> 
> I will just stand...over here. With my popcorn.


Thanks a lot, my new friend!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152240


is that Billy the Kid?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152240


A goatling gun.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well day 2 of john the gaffa is over , mentally and physically tired today, the set up there is a nightmare but nonetheless im coping! look what i gotta deal with to find keys
> View attachment 152241
> 
> 
> and there is another box the same!


Just throw them all in and pick one.
I went to a party that played games like that once.
Everyone kept picking other people's keys
but I picked my own out again.....how lucky was I?
Don't remember getting a prize though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well day 2 of john the gaffa is over , mentally and physically tired today, the set up there is a nightmare but nonetheless im coping! look what i gotta deal with to find keys
> View attachment 152241
> 
> 
> and there is another box the same!


The best place to hide a tree is in a forest.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A goatling gun.



They made a musical about that didn't they?

Annie goat your Gun?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> That was an impressive display of lightning fast photoshop skillz.
> 
> I don't know, Adam...jaizei has moves like lightning. Maybe we shouldn't be encouraging the poking...
> 
> _(do it do it do it)_


Bring it on!
I can poke as quickly as the next man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was supposed to be homemade stake pie with yorkie pudds tonight for tea but jade text saying its tomorrows now
> 
> 
> ...but she did get me beer


The beers an acceptable apology, but today is National Yorkshire Pudding Day if I remember correctly.
Or was that yesterday ?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> So I'm back from the vets.
> The vet was very nice and cheddar, to my surprise, didn't bite him once.
> The vet said that it could be
> Cancer
> An abscess
> Or a cyst
> He said that he doesn't think it's cancer as it's small and hard.
> 
> He gave cheddar an antibiotic jab for the open wound where he's been chewing at it.
> Then he gave him a pain relief as he was in pain when it was being touched.
> It was extremely hard to get him to stay still...
> Chocolate drops helped a lot.
> 
> We have antibiotics to be fed by syringe.
> 
> Cheddar is a bit stressed out and very itchy from the injection so I've left him alone in the dark room.
> 
> The vet says he was the most tame and friendly gerbil he'd ever met
> 
> Got to go to the big hospital next week for a checkup so if it needs removing then they will have all the equipment


Well nothings definite then - they may be able to fix him up.
perhaps he needs a gerbil sized onesie to stop him scratching and biting it


----------



## Nephelle

Lyn W said:


> is that Billy the Kid?



Omg Lyn hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> So I'm back from the vets.
> The vet was very nice and cheddar, to my surprise, didn't bite him once.
> The vet said that it could be
> Cancer
> An abscess
> Or a cyst
> He said that he doesn't think it's cancer as it's small and hard.
> 
> He gave cheddar an antibiotic jab for the open wound where he's been chewing at it.
> Then he gave him a pain relief as he was in pain when it was being touched.
> It was extremely hard to get him to stay still...
> Chocolate drops helped a lot.
> 
> We have antibiotics to be fed by syringe.
> 
> Cheddar is a bit stressed out and very itchy from the injection so I've left him alone in the dark room.
> 
> The vet says he was the most tame and friendly gerbil he'd ever met
> 
> Got to go to the big hospital next week for a checkup so if it needs removing then they will have all the equipment


This is all very positive thus far.
Good old, well-behaved Cheddar.
Send him my love.
Wait!!
he's alone in The Dark Room ?
Do you mean The Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bring it on!
> I can poke as quickly as the next man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How am I just discovering cheese curds?! They are so good!


Yummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I haven't voted yet either Hooray!


Hi, Chrissy, welcome back !!!!!
Hoorraayyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152240


that's a good example of a gun-goating outlaw if ever I saw one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's rotten  I'm sorry Adam!


Thanks, Meech, but if i am very, very lucky and with the support of my friends and some nice, kind work by the moderators here, Tidgy may yet appear. 
I'm keeping optimistic


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bring it on!
> I can poke as quickly as the next man.


Oh yay! *rubbing hands together *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Just popping in to say a quick "hello!" to the people bumping shoulders in this dark room I'm off to make lunch and get to work! Have a great day


Enjoy your lunch and hope that work goes well.
Please call again, soon.


----------



## spud's_mum

my kind of cooking!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152249
> my kind of cooking!


I make those - only mugs will eat them.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bring it on!
> I can poke as quickly as the next man.


How do you make Lady Gaga cry?
You poke 'er face.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Omg Lyn hahahahahahahaha


Don't encourage her.
She's a silly billy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152249
> my kind of cooking!


I think Cameron may like this, too.


----------



## spud's_mum

Today's doodle while bored at school:


A person doing a front drop on the trampoline!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just throw them all in and pick one.
> I went to a party that played games like that once.
> Everyone kept picking other people's keys
> but I picked my own out again.....how lucky was I?
> Don't remember getting a prize though!




600 sets of keys, would make an interesting 'key party' !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The beers an acceptable apology, but today is National Yorkshire Pudding Day if I remember correctly.
> Or was that yesterday ?




...tomorrow apparently


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I make those - only mugs will eat them.



not your cup of tea?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Today's doodle while bored at school:
> View attachment 152250
> 
> A person doing a front drop on the trampoline!


" I can fly!"
SPLAT.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 600 sets of keys, would make an interesting 'key party' !


It would take three weeks to get a partner!


----------



## Nephelle

johnandjade said:


> ...tomorrow apparently



Awww that is the saddest face!

If you drink enough of the beer, it will be tomorrow before you know it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...tomorrow apparently


Oh, well, I think that was just USA anyway.
We'll have ours tomorrow for The Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Awww that is the saddest face!
> 
> If you drink enough of the beer, it will be tomorrow before you know it


Good point, well made.


----------



## johnandjade

Nephelle said:


> Awww that is the saddest face!
> 
> If you drink enough of the beer, it will be tomorrow before you know it




jades away to throw straws at the pizza tonight, enough beer shall be drank


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would take three weeks to get a partner!


Would have gone off the boil by then.......!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would take three weeks to get a partner!




I pick a set... walking around pressing the button looking for the headlights flashing


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I pick a set... walking around pressing the button looking for the headlights flashing


Yup Sounds like version of the same game
Just keep your hands off the chassis!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup Sounds like version of the same game




feeling better miss womblyn?


----------



## johnandjade

talking of 'the chase' ,goats, and obviously cheese.... look what was just on TV


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> feeling better miss womblyn?


yes thanks John.
A bit cream crackered after going back into the fray, but nothing an early night won't sort out.
have you finished in the other place now or more days left?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> talking of 'the chase' ,goats, and obviously cheese.... look what was just on TV
> View attachment 152252


Goats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> talking of 'the chase' ,goats, and obviously cheese.... look what was just on TV
> View attachment 152252


Points!
And the right answer, too.
It just means "Goat", in French.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> yes thanks John.
> A bit cream crackered after going back into the fray, but nothing an early night won't sort out.
> have you finished in the other place now or more days left?




Friday at least, not sure about next week.. im just that good im needed everywhere 

glad you're on the mend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Friday at least, not sure about next week.. im just that good im needed everywhere
> 
> glad you're on the mend


It's nice to feel wanted, isn't it?
Fair play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup Sounds like version of the same game
> Just keep your hands off the chassis!


I misread that as cheese.
I need help.
Or new glasses.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I misread that as cheese.
> I need help.
> Or new glasses.


.......or both?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice to feel wanted, isn't it?
> Fair play.



if only  sometimes I won't know where I'm working till the night before, even had to do a couple overnights at the borders and in england. which is fine however, no extra pay


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> if only  sometimes I won't know where I'm working till the night before, even had to do a couple overnights at the borders and in england. which is fine however, no extra pay


That's not fair!
Do they pay your expenses?
We'll have to rename you 'The'Fixer'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's not fair!
> Do they pay your expenses?
> We'll have to rename you 'The'Fixer'




a travel lodge, thats it. not very fair but it's part of my job and im one of these people that's just happy to be working


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's not fair!
> Do they pay your expenses?
> We'll have to rename you 'The'Fixer'




or the doormat lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......or both?


All three.
Help, new glasses and cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or the doormat lol


No!
A matadoor!


----------



## johnandjade

last episode of vanished lives on dvd tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> last episode of vanished lives on dvd tonight


Goodo!!!!
Tell me what you think afterwards!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodo!!!!
> Tell me what you think afterwards!!!!!




I know literally nothing about fossils, never realised how much care is involved!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I know literally nothing about fossils, never realised how much care is involved!


And that's the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Cameron may like this, too.



I think it was mug-cake that made me fall in love with Schoochmaroo. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/5-minute-Chocolate-Cake/

That or the cakepops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think it was mug-cake that made me fall in love with Schoochmaroo.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/5-minute-Chocolate-Cake/
> 
> That or the cakepops.


I just knew it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's the tip of the iceberg!




thats it done  didn't know that some were so well preserved! never really got to watch the first episodes properly, have an excuse now


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I think it was mug-cake that made me fall in love with Schoochmaroo.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/5-minute-Chocolate-Cake/
> 
> That or the cakepops.


Oh man!!! So excited to try this with my hobbits!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A biscuit, when it's stale, goes soft
A cake, when it's stale, goes hard..
In 1991 the British Government decided they wanted to reclassify the Jaffa cake as a biscuit.
This was because there is no VAT on cake or biscuits, but there is VAT on chocolate biscuits as a luxury item.
So McVities went out of their way to try and prove the Jaffa cake was a cake. 
They did this by proving in front of the VAT board that they went hard when they were stale. They also cooked a 12" one, to prove it really was a cake that they had baked.They won.


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, Adam...I knew this room had cheese. I knew their was the occasional hedgehog and games of darts. What I did NOT KNOW is that if you can feel around the edges of the room there are massive piles of pillows and featherbeds piled up along the walls!!! It just gets better and better! I'm stealing one of those chocolate mug cakes and will be nestling into a pillow pile for the rest of the day....ahhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats it done  didn't know that some were so well preserved! never really got to watch the first episodes properly, have an excuse now


Yeah, that's my problem with it, too.
It's too short.
Have you watched "Walking With Monsters ?"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A biscuit, when it's stale, goes soft
> A cake, when it's stale, goes hard..
> In 1991 the British Government decided they wanted to reclassify the Jaffa cake as a biscuit.
> This was because there is no VAT on cake or biscuits, but there is VAT on chocolate biscuits as a luxury item.
> So McVities went out of their way to try and prove the Jaffa cake was a cake.
> They did this by proving in front of the VAT board that they went hard when they were stale. They also cooked a 12" one, to prove it really was a cake that they had baked.They won.


"Biscuit" is this little cutie's nickname. She is even called "Biscuit" at her school on occasion. Notice the halo of sugar at the bottom of her herbal tea cup. -So like her mamma!


----------



## Nephelle

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh man!!! So excited to try this with my hobbits!



I had this brief, fleeting moment where I got SO EXCITED at the idea of "keeping hobbits"! Then I realized you were talking about your kids. DREAM SHATTERED.

Yes, I would keep hobbits as pets. Don't judge me. I would make sure their hobbit hole was top of the line!


----------



## Nephelle

Prairie Mom said:


> "Biscuit" is this little cutie's nickname. She is even called "Biscuit" at her school on occasion. Notice the halo of sugar at the bottom of her herbal tea cup. -So like her mamma!
> View attachment 152263



omg what a doll


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nephelle said:


> I had this brief, fleeting moment where I got SO EXCITED at the idea of "keeping hobbits"! Then I realized you were talking about your kids. DREAM SHATTERED.
> 
> Yes, I would keep hobbits as pets. Don't judge me. I would make sure their hobbit hole was top of the line!


ummmm...how do you know we're not actually hobbits!?!?!?!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> ummmm...how do you know we're not actually hobbits!?!?!?!


Think about it....all the food...gardening...we're short...Ben has furry feet....I could go on...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So, Adam...I knew this room had cheese. I knew their was the occasional hedgehog and games of darts. What I did NOT KNOW is that if you can feel around the edges of the room there are massive piles of pillows and featherbeds piled up along the walls!!! It just gets better and better! I'm stealing one of those chocolate mug cakes and will be nestling into a pillow pile for the rest of the day....ahhhhh


Hmmmmm.
Glad you're happy, Chrissy, never found the pillows and featherbeds myself, most of us curl up with an armadillo or two.
But much of the room is still unexplored, one of us is still missing after going off to try to find a new corner. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Nephelle

Prairie Mom said:


> ummmm...how do you know we're not actually hobbits!?!?!?!



OMG you are right. Hmmm...

I have a top of the line hobbit hole you should really take a look at. No, no...don't mind that chainlink fencing. It's just for decoration....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Glad you're happy, Chrissy, never found the pillows and featherbeds myself, most of us curl up with an armadillo or two.
> But much of the room is still unexplored, one of us is still missing after going off to try to find a new corner.
> Enjoy!


An armadillo!!!! I'm glad I found the right corner. Sheesh! I hope I can find my way out of here. All my hand are full with chocolate cake mugs.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nephelle said:


> OMG you are right. Hmmm...
> 
> I have a top of the line hobbit hole QUOTE]
> QUOTE]!!







My mind is reeling with excitement! I must see this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> "Biscuit" is this little cutie's nickname. She is even called "Biscuit" at her school on occasion. Notice the halo of sugar at the bottom of her herbal tea cup. -So like her mamma!
> View attachment 152263


What a lovely little girl!
Really splendid photograph, or is she one of those lucky souls who's particularly photogenic ?
(i'm not!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely little girl!
> Really splendid photograph, or is she one of those lucky souls who's particularly photogenic ?
> (i'm not!)


But the monkeys you pose with are SOOO Handsome!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have to pop off again. I'm annoying and always on and off....sorry!

Talk to you all later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> I had this brief, fleeting moment where I got SO EXCITED at the idea of "keeping hobbits"! Then I realized you were talking about your kids. DREAM SHATTERED.
> 
> Yes, I would keep hobbits as pets. Don't judge me. I would make sure their hobbit hole was top of the line!


I do have a mathom room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to pop off again. I'm annoying and always on and off....sorry!
> 
> Talk to you all later!


Not at all annoying, Chrissy.
Your humour is most welcome here anytime and for as long as you like.
It's a place for everyone to relax and be themselves and not be judged.
(other than in jest).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, that's my problem with it, too.
> It's too short.
> Have you watched "Walking With Monsters ?"




have not, another good one?


----------



## Nephelle

Prairie Mom said:


> My mind is reeling with excitement! I must see this



Just for you, Chrissy...just for you...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Glad you're happy, Chrissy, never found the pillows and featherbeds myself, most of us curl up with an armadillo or two.
> But much of the room is still unexplored, one of us is still missing after going off to try to find a new corner.
> Enjoy!





I'm going for a walk..... 

i may be some time...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have not, another good one?


It's part of the "Walking with Dinosaurs" series, about what lived before the dinosaurs.
I love it as it's the era I specialize in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm going for a walk.....
> 
> i may be some time...


hmm.
How many corners do we have at the last count?
Was it seven or eight?
I forget.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's part of the "Walking with Dinosaurs" series, about what lived before the dinosaurs.
> I love it as it's the era I specialize in.




i remember I watched a couple of those when shown on TV, would watch again. 

think I've told you my dinosaur joke?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i remember I watched a couple of those when shown on TV, would watch again.
> 
> think I've told you my dinosaur joke?


Yup!!!
Mercy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hmm.
> How many corners do we have at the last count?
> Was it seven or eight?
> I forget.




I think you were on 9? celling still as yet undiscovered?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think you were on 9? celling still as yet undiscovered?


Thanks, yeah, 9 and looking for the 10th.
No ceiling found, only a ledge and some stalactites.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A biscuit, when it's stale, goes soft
> A cake, when it's stale, goes hard..


 I don't think many households have either around long enough to find that out.


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> Think about it....all the food...gardening...we're short...Ben has furry feet....I could go on...


My Ben has furry feet too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, that's my problem with it, too.
> It's too short.
> Have you watched "Walking With Monsters ?"


I'll be doing that tomorrow for outdoor ed. A coastal walk near Porthcawl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My Ben has furry feet too!


What a lot of hobbits today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll be doing that tomorrow for outdoor ed. A coastal walk near Porthcawl.


What's the weather forecast?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the weather forecast?


Dry and sunny but only max temp of 13'C.
Should be nice autumn walk.
And cooking sausages en route!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Duke of Devonshire, i think it was, had a visit during World War II from the Ministry of Labour checking on everybody who had a big estate to see if anybody could be released for the war effort. They went to Chatsworth with a stopwatch and a clipboard and checked everybody and eventually had an interview with the Duke and said ;
" Well your Grace, we can understand you need 47 gardeners and 13 under gardeners and that you need grooms and you need chauffeurs and you need upstairs maids and downstairs maids and in-between maids and laundry room maids and still room maids and kitchen maids and nurse maids and house maids and parlour maids and we can understand you need the boy to scrape the mud off the boots and you need the butler and the four footmen and the under-butler, but we wonder if a minor economy might be made? Does your Grace necessarily need two pastry cooks ?"
To which the Duke replied,"Oh, dammit, can't a man have a biscuit ?"
" i mean we're all prepared to make sacrifices to beat the Hun, but I mean, reaallllyyy!!!!!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Dry and sunny but only max temp of 13'C.
> Should be nice autumn walk.
> And cooking sausages en route!!


While you're walking ?
Isn't that a bit dangerous?


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While you're walking ?
> Isn't that a bit dangerous?



Danger is her middle name. Lyn Danger W


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Danger is her middle name. Lyn Danger W


I think it's actually Spartacus, if i recall correctly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While you're walking ?
> Isn't that a bit dangerous?


We'll be waking so fast it can't be helped because of the friction


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We'll be waking so fast it can't be helped because of the friction


Well, save a couple of bangers for me.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do a few things now so I'll say good night to you all,
Enjoy the rest of your afternoons/evenings
and I'll see you soon
Night Night and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Peter Ustinov always said he went to a school that was so posh, that on school sports day, they had a chauffeurs' race.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do a few things now so I'll say good night to you all,
> Enjoy the rest of your afternoons/evenings
> and I'll see you soon
> Night Night and take care.


Night, Lyn. 
The Cold Dark Room is about to reach another milestone or two.
Sleep well and have a good outing tomorrow. 
Make sure you wrap up warm, you won't be completely recovered yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Lyn.
> The Cold Dark Room is about to reach another milestone or two.
> Sleep well and have a good outing tomorrow.
> Make sure you wrap up warm, you won't be completely recovered yet!


I will, its not as strenuous as the bike riding we had planned.
Thankfully we didn't have enough trikes available to do that.
See you soon


----------



## Lyn W

Congrats to the CDR on its 1000th page - when it gets there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I will, its not as strenuous as the bike riding we had planned.
> Thankfully we didn't have enough trikes available to do that.
> See you soon


Nos da!


----------



## Lyn W

nos da i chi hefyd


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> nos da i chi hefyd


Diolch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the UK,we call posh cake ' gateau'.
The French call gateau, 'le cake'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Biscuit comes from the Latin 'bis', meaning twice and 'coctus' the past participle of 'coquere', to cook.
So 'twice cooked' as originally biscuits were first baked and then dried out in a slow oven so they would keep.


----------



## jaizei

This is kind of exciting.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Nephelle said:


> Just for you, Chrissy...just for you...
> 
> View attachment 152265


Yes...I would totally live in that!


----------



## meech008

Evening!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all annoying, Chrissy.
> Your humour is most welcome here anytime and for as long as you like.
> It's a place for everyone to relax and be themselves and not be judged.
> (other than in jest).


You're so awesome, Adam
Please have some cheese on me...


----------



## jaizei

Almost like a game.


----------



## jaizei

Also, http://www.centralmarket.com/in-sto...dTmETLYsZK8N67mrU3T8WGBV87nvay86xkhoCp1Tw_wcB


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> This is kind of exciting.


You mean 1,000 pages of The Cold Dark Room and who will make the 20,000th post?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> I'm going for a walk.....
> 
> i may be some time...


F-O-L-L-O-W T-H-E S-O-U-N-D O-F M-Y V-O-I-C-E!!!!

I'm building a massive pillow fort over here and I've stockpiled all those little cake mugs!!!!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening!


Good evening, Michelle!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> You're so awesome, Adam
> Please have some cheese on me...
> View attachment 152269


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks.
Points.


----------



## jaizei

I think I have too many tabs open.


----------



## jaizei

There's nothing more disappointing than a scene popping into my head and the only video is way too long.


----------



## jaizei

One of these days.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean 1,000 pages of The Cold Dark Room and who will make the 20,000th post?



If I get it by making 8 posts in a row, it wouldn't be as glorious.


----------



## jaizei

And if Michelle sneaks in and takes it....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Also, http://www.centralmarket.com/in-sto...dTmETLYsZK8N67mrU3T8WGBV87nvay86xkhoCp1Tw_wcB


Yup, that'll do for points as well.
Cheddar cheese.
Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

I don't have time to find the appropriate picture..


----------



## jaizei

wawawa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well here we go, it's 1,000 pages and 20,000 posts!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Quite.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> There's nothing more disappointing than a scene popping into my head and the only video is way too long.



Or not available. 

The 'long walk speech' from Judge Dredd in particular. I imagine since I'm like the only person that liked the first Judge Dredd movie, there's not reason for anyone else to make the clip.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> And if Michelle sneaks in and takes it....


Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Or not available.
> 
> The 'long walk speech' from Judge Dredd in particular. I imagine since I'm like the only person that liked the first Judge Dredd movie, there's not reason for anyone else to make the clip.


Terrible film.
I bought 2000AD each week for many years and the film just ruined those great stories.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Muahahahahahaha


Too late, Cameron successfully nicked my moment of glory.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's part of the "Walking with Dinosaurs" series, about what lived before the dinosaurs.
> I love it as it's the era I specialize in.


The land around where I live is CRAZY with dinosaur bones. It happens quite often that Cattle Ranchers are calling up the college because they have found bones in part of their property that is eroding etc. The college often doesn't have enough resources to go and get them all, but that is steadily improving. They used to sell all the "good stuff" to major Museums around the world to increase their own cash flow, but now they're starting to do well enough that the College museum is finally starting to KEEP some good things.

They recently found one of the most complete T-Rex fossils (and supposedly there are only around 50 T-rex fossils in the world to begin with.


The local college museum is keeping the giant fossil -woo hoo! and recently just dedicated a statue of it outside the building...



The second claim to fame of fossils that they are keeping is... "Dee" the second largest Columbian mammoth in North America.
Here's the hobbits again...


----------



## jaizei

And to think , I did it with like 100 tabs open. Should probably just bookmark them but then I know I'll never get back to them .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


>



Plus Diane Lane.


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> My Ben has furry feet too!


MICHELLE!!!! It just occurred to me that we never see YOUR BEN and MY BEN in a ROOM AT THE SAME TIME!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'll be doing that tomorrow for outdoor ed. A coastal walk near Porthcawl.


Really!? That sounds wonderful!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late, Cameron successfully nicked my moment of glory.


Want some cheesy taco pasta to cheer you up?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Duke of Devonshire, i think it was, had a visit during World War II from the Ministry of Labour checking on everybody who had a big estate to see if anybody could be released for the war effort. They went to Chatsworth with a stopwatch and a clipboard and checked everybody and eventually had an interview with the Duke and said ;
> " Well your Grace, we can understand you need 47 gardeners and 13 under gardeners and that you need grooms and you need chauffeurs and you need upstairs maids and downstairs maids and in-between maids and laundry room maids and still room maids and kitchen maids and nurse maids and house maids and parlour maids and we can understand you need the boy to scrape the mud off the boots and you need the butler and the four footmen and the under-butler, but we wonder if a minor economy might be made? Does your Grace necessarily need two pastry cooks ?"
> To which the Duke replied,"Oh, dammit, can't a man have a biscuit ?"
> " i mean we're all prepared to make sacrifices to beat the Hun, but I mean, reaallllyyy!!!!!"


This is the best thing I've read!


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> MICHELLE!!!! It just occurred to me that we never see YOUR BEN and MY BEN in a ROOM AT THE SAME TIME!!!!


ZOMG!!!!!!!!! Do you think.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> The land around where I live is CRAZY with dinosaur bones. It happens quite often that Cattle Ranchers are calling up the college because they have found bones in part of their property that is eroding etc. The college often doesn't have enough resources to go and get them all, but that is steadily improving. They used to sell all the "good stuff" to major Museums around the world to increase their own cash flow, but now they're starting to do well enough that the College museum is finally starting to KEEP some good things.
> 
> They recently found one of the most complete T-Rex fossils (and supposedly there are only around 50 T-rex fossils in the world to begin with.
> View attachment 152270
> 
> The local college museum is keeping the giant fossil -woo hoo! and recently just dedicated a statue of it outside the building...
> View attachment 152271
> 
> 
> The second claim to fame of fossils that they are keeping is... "Dee" the second largest Columbian mammoth in North America.
> Here's the hobbits again...
> View attachment 152272


Wow!!!!
Amazing!!
Nice hobbits, too.
I used to work collecting dinosaurs for museums, but I went independent so I could concentrate on the older, less commercial stuff in which i'm really interested. 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> MICHELLE!!!! It just occurred to me that we never see YOUR BEN and MY BEN in a ROOM AT THE SAME TIME!!!!



Scary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Want some cheesy taco pasta to cheer you up?


Yuuuuuuumyyyyy!!!!!!!!
Yes, please.
It's been a trying day.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuumyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> Yes, please.
> It's been a trying day.


I aim to please


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well here we go, it's 1,000 pages and 20,000 posts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I aim to please


And you do so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 152281


Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A great big thank you to all of those who have posted in The Cold Dark Room since it's door creaked open.
20,000 posts in 1,000 pages, IN LESS THAN 3 MONTHS !
A lot of fun and games and silliness, punning and laughter, songs and videos.
Kindness and compassion, problems worked through, advice given and support provided.
Tortoise talk and pictures of animals and families.
Thanks to the armadillos, hedgehogs and jellyfish, the snow leopard and the one-legged pirate.
A good time with lots of lovely people and all of you I consider to be very special and count among my friends.
To all those who have contributed - your health!
To current friends and absent friends who are currently busy or unable to join us, but I know will be back.
Cold Dark Roomers are the nicest of people.
The Cold Dark Room rocks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

YAY! This room DOES ROCK!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Just be careful of that one corner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The English speaking world will shout "Encore" at the end of a performance.
The French, however, shout "Bis", which, as we've established, means twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who invented straight roads ?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmm.
Sploshing.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


awww...I like Matt and Kim "Daylight" is such good stuff.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm going to make videos of myself dancing alone in the garage...


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's dinner time! ...Off to serve Chicken and mashed potatoes Have a great day! Congrats again, Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> It's dinner time! ...Off to serve Chicken and mashed potatoes Have a great day! Congrats again, Adam


Thanks, enjoy your chicken and your evening.
See you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Europeans are all asleep and my American friends have all drifted away or not turned up tonight.
So i shall turn in, too.
(turn into what ? you wonder.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomizons.
Night, night 20,000 post Cold Dark Room.
Will see you all in the light of a new day.


----------



## jaizei

We can't all turn into butterflies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And remember that when you awaken it will be 14th October,which means. 
National Fossil Day!!!!!
Hurrah!!!!
Be Bald and Be Free Day!
i'm certainly on the way to being free.
and National Bring Your Teddy Bear To Work/School Day.
And National Chocolate Covered Insects Day.
Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy.
I've actually had ants in chocolate and it was rather nice.
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> We can't all turn into butterflies


Good.
I don't want to be a butterfly, thanks, pretty as they are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> 600 sets of keys, would make an interesting 'key party' !


I read this and at first I thought we're still talking about "no bra day" I'm like 160 posts behind, that's like 80 pages worth of posts on my phone. I can't do it folks. Judging if they were real or "supported" was exhausting today. I'm still in the solid neck collar and can't really turn my head, as a result, I think I was busted the entire time just really looking completely. I took this judging very seriously and didn't want to let anyone down with fake numbers. 
So, in the 160 or so posts, have I missed anything I should backtrack and try to find?


----------



## Nephelle

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So, in the 160 or so posts, have I missed anything I should backtrack and try to find?



cheese
Tidgy
cheese
tea biscuits vs cake
cheese
fossils
chevre
goats
cheese
captive hobbits
cheese
missing yorkshire pudding
and cheese


----------



## spud's_mum

I've somehow got to syringe feed cheddar his medication twice a day...
About to have my first attempt and I have a feeling it's not going to be easy


----------



## spud's_mum

Finished...
He won't syringe feed so I put it on chocolate drops and he ate it


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning everyone, warmer in here than it is in Scotland today, tad nippy today. hope to find we are all in good spirits 


wibble


----------



## johnandjade

even the cars here know mr adam rocks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I read this and at first I thought we're still talking about "no bra day" I'm like 160 posts behind, that's like 80 pages worth of posts on my phone. I can't do it folks. Judging if they were real or "supported" was exhausting today. I'm still in the solid neck collar and can't really turn my head, as a result, I think I was busted the entire time just really looking completely. I took this judging very seriously and didn't want to let anyone down with fake numbers.
> So, in the 160 or so posts, have I missed anything I should backtrack and try to find?


Nothing except we're celebrating 1,000 pages and 20,000 posts in less than 3 months.
I don't think many people can keep up.
Possibly it's only me that reads every message carefully.
And thanks for being a Cold Dark Roomer, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> cheese
> Tidgy
> cheese
> tea biscuits vs cake
> cheese
> fossils
> chevre
> goats
> cheese
> captive hobbits
> cheese
> missing yorkshire pudding
> and cheese


Very sound summation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've somehow got to syringe feed cheddar his medication twice a day...
> About to have my first attempt and I have a feeling it's not going to be easy


Good luck.
The first time will be the hardest.
Hopefully it should get easier after that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished...
> He won't syringe feed so I put it on chocolate drops and he ate it


That's acceptable, I guess ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished...
> He won't syringe feed so I put it on chocolate drops and he ate it


And thanks for being a Cold Dark Roomer.
3 months, 1,000 pages, 20,000 posts!
Hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> even the cars here know mr adam rocks
> View attachment 152365


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's great!!!!
Thanks for helping The Cold Dark Room rock, John!!!
You're a star.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning to you, Ed.
And so begins another glorious day!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I read this and at first I thought we're still talking about "no bra day" I'm like 160 posts behind, that's like 80 pages worth of posts on my phone. I can't do it folks. Judging if they were real or "supported" was exhausting today. I'm still in the solid neck collar and can't really turn my head, as a result, I think I was busted the entire time just really looking completely. I took this judging very seriously and didn't want to let anyone down with fake numbers.
> So, in the 160 or so posts, have I missed anything I should backtrack and try to find?


I am also trying to read and catch up as usual. I'm always popping in and out to see what's going on  However, I will start to read posts and then I start getting the vertigo. It's something with the electronics...movement and the lights that triggers on the phone, iPad, & laptop. I'm not on the devices too often.
How've you been holding up Ken?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning or afternoon noon to everyone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you, Ed.
> And so begins another glorious day!!!


I'm not so optimistic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning or afternoon noon to everyone


Good morning, Shannon, and thanks for being a Cold Dark Roomer as we hit another milestone.
I think only Gillian has entered afternoon so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not so optimistic.


I thought you might say that!
Well, I hope it's a good one for you.
And thanks for helping make The Cold Dark Room the huge success that it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, everyone!!!!!!
A happy day and Tidgy is dancing around as her photo is now included in the calendar competition.
What a lovely selection of torts and turtles we have this year!!!
Glorious!
Good luck to all of those involved and apologies to those I don't vote for, but I must keep honest and vote for my favourite pictures without bias to my friends and their tortoises.
(Though I will certainly vote for Tidgy, I'm afraid. )
thanks very much to all those lovely people who gave me encouragement and support yesterday when Tidgy and I were so distressed.
Nice friends!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't understand the sea turtle photo.
Are these not all tortoises that we own?
can you own a sea turtle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, I thought the same.
Lovely animal, but is it someones pet ?
Or a rather nice wildlife photograph ? 
Still, not enough turtles in the comp, in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of wildlife photography, the winner of The Wildlife Photograph of The Year 2015 has been published.
It's a bit gruesome, the result of an encounter between a red fox and an Arctic fox. 
But here it is........





Note the symmetry in the position of the heads, tails and even facial expressions.
Sad, horrible, extraordinary and beautiful all at the same time.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of wildlife photography, the winner of The Wildlife Photograph of The Year 2015 has been published.
> It's a bit gruesome, the result of an encounter between a red fox and an Arctic fox.
> But here it is........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the symmetry in the position of the heads, tails and even facial expressions.
> Sad, horrible, extraordinary and beautiful all at the same time.


I saw a documentary the other day on orca whales that had those 2 foxes in it. The base of the show was that because the Arctic is warming and the thick layers of ice are disappearing, predators like orcas and red foxed are moving in towards the Arctic. The red fox is much more aggressive than the Arctic fox and they're worried they will be beaten out. They're also worried about the effect the orcas are having on the narwhal population


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing except we're celebrating 1,000 pages and 20,000 posts in less than 3 months.
> I don't think many people can keep up.
> Possibly it's only me that reads every message carefully.
> And thanks for being a Cold Dark Roomer, Ken.




I catch up on what i missed over night on way to work, and what i missed during the day on way home


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's great!!!!
> Thanks for helping The Cold Dark Room rock, John!!!
> You're a star.




 thank you for opening the door


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I saw a documentary the other day on orca whales that had those 2 foxes in it. The base of the show was that because the Arctic is warming and the thick layers of ice are disappearing, predators like orcas and red foxed are moving in towards the Arctic. The red fox is much more aggressive than the Arctic fox and they're worried they will be beaten out. They're also worried about the effect the orcas are having on the narwhal population


Yeahhh, i've heard all this.
Polar bears losing their territory, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!


Good morning,Michelle!!!!!
Have a super day,please.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning or afternoon noon to everyone




good mornooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you for opening the door


And closing it again so you can't get out.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!




good morning meech , how are you feeling today?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeahhh, i've heard all this.
> Polar bears losing their territory, too.


Yes! There is hope for the food source for those who reside in Canada though. They have salmon that run and the bears are learning to hunt them.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning,Michelle!!!!!
> Have a super day,please.


I certainly will! We have an unexpected day off tomorrow so today is like a mini Friday for me! Did you see Tidgy's picture in the contest now?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good morning meech , how are you feeling today?


I'm feeling really good actually. Better than I've felt in a good few months! How about yourself? How's the build coming? Did you get the replacement plexi yet?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm feeling really good actually. Better than I've felt in a good few months! How about yourself? How's the build coming? Did you get the replacement plexi yet?




still not yet  getting there though thank you glad you're feeling better


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> still not yet  getting there though thank you glad you're feeling better


Thanks! Glad to hear it's coming along


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Me too!! I don't think I saw Tidgey before!


Good afternoon. 

I don't think I have either and I really do hope to see her soon.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!


Hello Michelle, nice to hear from you and hope you and Ben are well.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Michelle, nice to hear from you and hope you and Ben are well.


Hey Gillian! We're doing well! We hope you're doing well too


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> I don't think I have either and I really do hope to see her soon.


Adam did posts pics of Tidgey the other day  somewhere on this thread. Look a few pages back maybe.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hey Gillian! We're doing well! We hope you're doing well too


Glad to hear you two are well. Am fine, thanks. It's nice and sunny today, so I took OLI out for a walk in the lovely sun.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Adam did posts pics of Tidgey the other day  somewhere on this thread. Look a few pages back maybe.


Thanks a lot you message.

I'll check and see if I can find it. Tidgy must be gorgeous.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And closing it again so you can't get out.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

What is this a Cold Dark Room or a Cold Dark *Prison?* Suppose I want to get out?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Finished...
> He won't syringe feed so I put it on chocolate drops and he ate it


Hope he's now better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I certainly will! We have an unexpected day off tomorrow so today is like a mini Friday for me! Did you see Tidgy's picture in the contest now?


Yes, thanks, she's there bless her!!!!
Happy now!!!
I'll have to take her outside for another spell in the garden in a minute to burn off some of that energy.
Oh, and enjoy your extra day!!!
Hurrahhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm feeling really good actually. Better than I've felt in a good few months! How about yourself? How's the build coming? Did you get the replacement plexi yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot you message.
> 
> I'll check and see if I can find it. Tidgy must be gorgeous.


i've often posted pictures of Tidgy.
Look also at the calendar competition.



I don't know, needing a beak trim again.
She chews cuttlefish, has a feeding slate, eats hard uncut greens, but her beak grow quicker than the rest of her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> What is this a Cold Dark Room or a Cold Dark *Prison?* Suppose I want to get out?


You'll have to bribe the one-legged pirate or make an escape plan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just had an emergency medical call out to the neighbours, one of their teenage sons had 'broken' his ankle getting off the bus.
Anyway, rushed over there, but it's only a bruise of one of the bones on the foot and with a cold compress should be fine in a day or four. 
Saved them a long wait at the hospital or a not affordable doctor's bill.
Good deed of the month - done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@pdrobber 
Hiya!!!!
Noticed you peeking around the door just now.
Anytime you feel like a coffee or a chat, pop in and grab yourself an armadillo.
You'd be most welcome.


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> I saw a documentary the other day on orca whales that had those 2 foxes in it. The base of the show was that because the Arctic is warming and the thick layers of ice are disappearing, predators like orcas and red foxed are moving in towards the Arctic. The red fox is much more aggressive than the Arctic fox and they're worried they will be beaten out. They're also worried about the effect the orcas are having on the narwhal population


This makes me sooo sad


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just had an emergency medical call out to the neighbours, one of their teenage sons had 'broken' his ankle getting off the bus.
> Anyway, rushed over there, but it's only a bruise of one of the bones on the foot and with a cold compress should be fine in a day or four.
> Saved them a long wait at the hospital or a not affordable doctor's bill.
> Good deed of the month - done!


Nice job!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello Cold Dark room Hi Adam and everyone!

My son is being extremely trying today and I have a busy day ahead. I may dip a spoon into some nutella and head in the general direction of my pillow fort that I started building in here yesterday. If you ever need a break...there are enough pillows and featherbeds for everyone! The armadillos are starting to nest in there, but it's still pretty comfy.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Really!? That sounds wonderful!


It was! In spite of the first frosts of the year having to be scraped off the car today, it was really sunny and by lunchtime like a summers day!
Good walk, rock pooling, collecting shells and pebbles.
Much better than being in school!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> It was! In spite of the first frosts of the year having to be scraped off the car today, it was really sunny and by lunchtime like a summers day!
> Good walk, rock pooling, collecting shells and pebbles.
> Much better than being in school!!


Sounds fantastic! Your post is making me desperate to put my toes in some sand


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds fantastic! Your post is making me desperate to put my toes in some sand


It was stunning, the sea was like a mill pond, but a little too cold to paddle.
We cooked sausages and a lovely day was had by all!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> It was stunning, the sea was like a mill pond, but a little too cold to paddle.
> We cooked sausages and a lovely day was had by all!


So fun! You're inspiring me to set up a cool day by the lake for my kids. There are several lakes near by, but we usual just go there during swimming season. I think I may have to take the kids for a cold cookout similar to what you did


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello Cold Dark room Hi Adam and everyone!
> 
> My son is being extremely trying today and I have a busy day ahead. I may dip a spoon into some nutella and head in the general direction of my pillow fort that I started building in here yesterday. If you ever need a break...there are enough pillows and featherbeds for everyone! The armadillos are starting to nest in there, but it's still pretty comfy.


Thanks and hello.
Just going foe a stroll with Tidgy, then i may need a short nap if i can find the pillow fort. 
We're all used to cuddling up with the armadillos!


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> This makes me sooo sad


It is sad, the orca have a really interesting way of hunting the narwhal though. Fascinating


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks and hello.
> Just going foe a stroll with Tidgy, then i may need a short nap if i can find the pillow fort.
> We're all used to cuddling up with the armadillos!


Head on over! There's an armadillo that looks like it's up for some "Adam snuggles"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was! In spite of the first frosts of the year having to be scraped off the car today, it was really sunny and by lunchtime like a summers day!
> Good walk, rock pooling, collecting shells and pebbles.
> Much better than being in school!!


Hi, Lyn!!!
I used to love that sort of school trip.
Though once I fell in a river.
happy days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was stunning, the sea was like a mill pond, but a little too cold to paddle.
> We cooked sausages and a lovely day was had by all!


My sausages ??


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> It is sad, the orca have a really interesting way of hunting the narwhal though. Fascinating


I recently read an article about Dolphins and polar bears. I'll have to see if I can find it. Dolphins are starting to travel further north as well. Some got trapped under some ice and when they came up for air, the polar bears started pulling them out of the water. (I'm a softy--it makes me a bit sad). BUT the really cool thing about it is that scientists saw Polar Bears do something they had never done before...the polar bear couldn't eat all the dolphin and buried it in the snow to preserve it and save it for later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Head on over! There's an armadillo that looks like it's up for some "Adam snuggles"


Ta.
Back in an hour or so.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> So fun! You're inspiring me to set up a cool day by the lake for my kids. There are several lakes near by, but we usual just go there during swimming season. I think I may have to take the kids for a cold cookout similar to what you did


That will be lovely - a walk, skimming stones, building a den and a fire and cooking sausages and hot chocolate with marshmallows ! A great adventure with autumnal colours!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My sausages ??


Sorry - too many hungry mouths to feed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello. Back for lunch.


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> I recently read an article about Dolphins and polar bears. I'll have to see if I can find it. Dolphins are starting to travel further north as well. Some got trapped under some ice and when they came up for air, the polar bears started pulling them out of the water. (I'm a softy--it makes me a bit sad). BUT the really cool thing about it is that scientists saw Polar Bears do something they had never done before...the polar bear couldn't eat all the dolphin and buried it in the snow to preserve it and save it for later.


That's pretty neat! It's interesting to watch them adapt


----------



## Lyn W

Can I freeze pumpkin?
A colleague was pumpkin carving with his group today and I asked him to save me the scrap bits for Lola who is constipated.
But I had a lot more than I was expecting.
So if I put it the freezer will be survive for future use if needed?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. Back for lunch.


Hi Ed how are you this week?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed how are you this week?


Good thanks. How is your throat area?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lyn!!!
> I used to love that sort of school trip.
> Though once I fell in a river.
> happy days.


The last time we did a waterfall walk in the vales I was the only one to fall in a river!
Only about 3 years ago and after nagging the kids to always bring spare clothes in case of unexpected soakings
guess who was the only one to have forgotten hers?!
I had to wear one of our waterproof suits home - and then had to sit in a meeting after school wearing it too!

The kids thought it was hilarious.
What a numpty I was - but it proved my point!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good thanks. How is your throat area?


Much better thanks Ed, I still feel a bit washed out back in work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Man!
I've been looking at "rehome" ads and almost every one of them get a response by someone that just joined the TFO about a minute ago.
Crazy. Are people just fishing here for free or cheap tortoises?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Much better thanks Ed, I still feel a bit washed out back in work


It's a shame that someone so cheerful and full of happiness is not feeling well.
I do hope that you are back 100% soon.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Man!
> I've been looking at "rehome" ads and almost every one of them get a response by someone that just joined the TFO about a minute ago.
> Crazy. Are people just fishing here for free or cheap tortoises?


Probably - get them free, sell on, easy money I bet.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a shame that someone so cheerful and full of happiness is not feeling well.
> I do hope that you are back 100% soon.


Thanks Ed, I'm OK - nothing a few evenings taking it easy and early nights won't sort out.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Can I freeze pumpkin?
> A colleague was pumpkin carving with his group today and I asked him to save me the scrap bits for Lola who is constipated.
> But I had a lot more than I was expecting.
> So if I put it the freezer will be survive for future use if needed?


I'm pretty sure that you can, I wouldn't see why not. I don't think becoming mushy would really be a problem


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you can, I wouldn't see why not. I don't think becoming mushy would really be a problem


Hi meech No I suppose not, I've just grated some almost to a pulp for Lola. Still trying to entice him out of his hide so I can give him a warm soak to help things along. he hasn't pooped for 11 days now!
How are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you can, I wouldn't see why not. I don't think becoming mushy would really be a problem


Do you all cook the pumpkin first? It's kinda hard.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to bribe the one-legged pirate or make an escape plan.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

I would be ready to bribe him, and together we could plan something for my escape. Wait and see.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you all cook the pumpkin first? It's kinda hard.


Hadn't thought of that I just grated it. I've not used it before.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hadn't thought of that I just grated it. I've not used it before.


I gave it to my tortoises just sectioned last year and it was a near miss. It didn't go over very well.
I'll try grated.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to bribe the one-legged pirate or make an escape plan.




Here he is, Adam.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I gave it to my tortoises just sectioned last year and it was a near miss. It didn't go over very well.
> I'll try grated.


Well so far Lola is turning his nose up at it!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well so far Lola is turning his nose up at it!


Good evening Lyn, hope you have totally recovered now, and managed to *defeat *tonsillitis.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, hope you have totally recovered now, and managed to *defeat *tonsillitis.


Hi Gillian yes thanks you well down the road to recovery. How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> What is this a Cold Dark Room or a Cold Dark *Prison?* Suppose I want to get out?




hotel calafonia... check out anytime you like, but you can never leave


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just had an emergency medical call out to the neighbours, one of their teenage sons had 'broken' his ankle getting off the bus.
> Anyway, rushed over there, but it's only a bruise of one of the bones on the foot and with a cold compress should be fine in a day or four.
> Saved them a long wait at the hospital or a not affordable doctor's bill.
> Good deed of the month - done!


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy all  we are in Miami for a few days since the torts are set up in their little house and are being watched by my pet sitter


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> It is sad, the orca have a really interesting way of hunting the narwhal though. Fascinating




good documentary on netfix called blackfish.. its heart braking but a good watch


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at Cold Dark Room.




oohh thats bright!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at Cold Dark Room.


You too Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry - too many hungry mouths to feed!



I have a hungry mouth too, you know.


----------



## johnandjade

another busy day at the office! only forgot to lift my smokes this morning as well, silly me! 

im quite good at this game, we work on points per head... mon was 8.5 , tues 9.7. today my target was 10 and I think i've done 12  go me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. Back for lunch.


Oh, missed you again.
Out with Tidgy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a hungry mouth too, you know.




stake pie, potatoes, yorkie puds, veg and gravy tonight.... I could try fax a plate over?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy all  we are in Miami for a few days since the torts are set up in their little house and are being watched by my pet sitter
> View attachment 152404


I went to Miami early 90s I think it was.
Had a great time!
Hope you enjoy your break!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I went to Miami early 90s I think it was.
> Had a great time!
> Hope you enjoy your break!


Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can I freeze pumpkin?
> A colleague was pumpkin carving with his group today and I asked him to save me the scrap bits for Lola who is constipated.
> But I had a lot more than I was expecting.
> So if I put it the freezer will be survive for future use if needed?


Wifey used to do this.
Cut into small pieces, place on a flay tray and freeze.
After they're completely frozen you pour them into a freezer container with a bit of space to allow for further expansion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The last time we did a waterfall walk in the vales I was the only one to fall in a river!
> Only about 3 years ago and after nagging the kids to always bring spare clothes in case of unexpected soakings
> guess who was the only one to have forgotten hers?!
> I had to wear one of our waterproof suits home - and then had to sit in a meeting after school wearing it too!
> 
> The kids thought it was hilarious.
> What a numpty I was - but it proved my point!


Ha de ha.
Not sure i'd want to prove a point in such a way.
Bet those kids still talk about it today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Man!
> I've been looking at "rehome" ads and almost every one of them get a response by someone that just joined the TFO about a minute ago.
> Crazy. Are people just fishing here for free or cheap tortoises?


Err, yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Probably - get them free, sell on, easy money I bet.


Yeah.
They call them flippers, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Err, yep.




can't help think if said chap stood still he would have gotten away with it  .....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah.
> They call them flippers, I think.


Such a shame. If I had to get rid of Lola for any reason I would be out inspecting her potential home and quizzing the new owners too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> Not sure i'd want to prove a point in such a way.
> Bet those kids still talk about it today.


yep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> I would be ready to bribe him, and together we could plan something for my escape. Wait and see.


OK.
Evening, Gillian, don't escape too often for too long.
Evening, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here he is, Adam.


Aaarghhh!!!!!
It was his right eye he was missing before!!


----------



## johnandjade

just passed the kids that stay in our block out playing... they asked how fido was and when he would next be out... they were disappointed when I said next summer...

one little girl did a kind of finger snap attitude pose and said; ' well we'll just come up to your door! ' rather funny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy all  we are in Miami for a few days since the torts are set up in their little house and are being watched by my pet sitter
> View attachment 152404


Looks a bit stormy ?
Hi, Noel!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good documentary on netfix called blackfish.. its heart braking but a good watch


That's famous.
There's a whole thread about it here somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.
people saying it's not the whole story and is unfair and others saying how evil Sea World is..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another busy day at the office! only forgot to lift my smokes this morning as well, silly me!
> 
> im quite good at this game, we work on points per head... mon was 8.5 , tues 9.7. today my target was 10 and I think i've done 12  go me


Go John!!!
Indeed.
Splendid stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stake pie, potatoes, yorkie puds, veg and gravy tonight.... I could try fax a plate over?


Please!!!
Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
Lyn ate all my sausages.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> can't help think if said chap stood still he would have gotten away with it  .....
> View attachment 152407


Hope it was a man's shop!
although suppose outdoor clothes could be unisex.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can't help think if said chap stood still he would have gotten away with it  .....
> View attachment 152407


What a dummy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please!!!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> Lyn ate all my sausages.


Not me! I don't like them!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a dummy!


maybe it was a mannequin who escaped!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Such a shame. If I had to get rid of Lola for any reason I would be out inspecting her potential home and quizzing the new owners too.


Too right!!
But I don't think much is given to these chancers on TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just passed the kids that stay in our block out playing... they asked how fido was and when he would next be out... they were disappointed when I said next summer...
> 
> one little girl did a kind of finger snap attitude pose and said; ' well we'll just come up to your door! ' rather funny


Great to get them interested in, rather than hating, fearing or indifferent, to torts, so young.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's famous.
> There's a whole thread about it here somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.
> people saying it's not the whole story and is unfair and others saying how evil Sea World is..




poor shammoo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not me! I don't like them!


Oh, sorry, yes I remember now.
But you could've given the kids grasshoppers or something and saved me a sausage!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go John!!!
> Indeed.
> Splendid stuff!




just done my paperwork, 12.25 boss asked for 10.7  , and hes not called me today once! ( turns up coller)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope it was a man's shop!
> although suppose outdoor clothes could be unisex.




ann summers would be a cracker


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> maybe it was a mannequin who escaped!


They've been in Doctor Who and several spin offs.
Autons, shop window dummies that come alive, gun in wrist, shoot down passers by.
Yaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just done my paperwork, 12.25 boss asked for 10.7  , and hes not called me today once! ( turns up coller)



Perhaps his phone's broken


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hotel calafonia... check out anytime you like, but you can never leave


Good evening John.Hope


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaarghhh!!!!!
> It was his right eye he was missing before!!


He seems to have made a mistake the fist time.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You too Gillian


Thank Lyn, and glad to hear you're much better. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John.Hope
> 
> He seems to have made a mistake the fist time.


Oh, i see.
Certainly better than he does, anyway!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech No I suppose not, I've just grated some almost to a pulp for Lola. Still trying to entice him out of his hide so I can give him a warm soak to help things along. he hasn't pooped for 11 days now!
> How are you?


That's a long time not to poop! Pumpkin should help, Earl was constipated not too long ago and I mixed in pumpkin with his grassland mix and it helped a lot. Plus he loved it! I'm doing really well  finally stopped for lunch


----------



## johnandjade

dinner time!! if faxed some over


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you all cook the pumpkin first? It's kinda hard.


I didn't because Earls beak is kind of long but I did cut the rind off


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you all cook the pumpkin first? It's kinda hard.


When I used it for constipation I had to use organic canned pumpkin, I couldn't get any real ones


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> oohh thats bright!


Just to make the Cold DARK Room a bit brighter.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good documentary on netfix called blackfish.. its heart braking but a good watch


I've watched it. I have mixed feelings on it but I did enjoy watching it. I learned some things for sure


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> poor shammoo


I personally think seaworld should be closed. It's terrible how they treat their animals


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's famous.
> There's a whole thread about it here somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.
> people saying it's not the whole story and is unfair and others saying how evil Sea World is..


I think Seaworld has some good parts about it. I don't think that large cetecean belong in tanks. It's impossible to replicate the ocean so why try? The animals are so intelligent they suffer from great depression. I just don't understand how it could be considered a happy healthy life. There are obvious exceptions of course


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That's a long time not to poop! Pumpkin should help, Earl was constipated not too long ago and I mixed in pumpkin with his grassland mix and it helped a lot. Plus he loved it! I'm doing really well  finally stopped for lunch


Yes I know - he was doing this last winter for a while, even though his temps are good. It only became more frequent when the spring came. He's had some aloe leaves this week as well as a small amount of cucumber but nothing yet. He has eaten a decent amount of pumpkin now so hopefully that will help, but I've never used it before so unsure of the effects on Lola.
His appetite is good too. He's had a lot of warm soaks but I have never seen him poop in his water - he's too much of a gent for that, even though it would be more easily managed if he did. Anyway hopefully something will happen soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam  yup it's stormy, but that's pretty standard here for this time of year


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> When I used it for constipation I had to use organic canned pumpkin, I couldn't get any real ones


We only really get them here now because of Hallowe'en. I haven't seen canned pumpkin anywhere over here.


----------



## Gillian M

The Cold Dark Room is to be renamed. 'The Cold Dark Prison' is its new name. Did you know?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dinner time!! if faxed some over


Ta!!
Yummmyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!


Good evening, Kirsty!!!!
Hope you've had a splendid day...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam  yup it's stormy, but that's pretty standard here for this time of year


Ok, so jolly well enjoy your holiday!!!!
You deserve it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> The Cold Dark Room is to be renamed. 'The Cold Dark Prison' is its new name. Did you know?


S'not.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nephelle said:


> cheese
> Tidgy
> cheese
> tea biscuits vs cake
> cheese
> fossils
> chevre
> goats
> cheese
> captive hobbits
> cheese
> missing yorkshire pudding
> and cheese


Has there been ZERO mention of cheese? ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'not.


It is! Had it not been, one would be allowed to go in and out whenever he/she likes; without bribing a *pirate * and planning escape. Is there a life-sentence too? Or maybe phrase!


----------



## Nephelle

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has there been ZERO mention of cheese? ?



NONE AT ALL! Very disappointing. For shame, Adam! You made the gouda cry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has there been ZERO mention of cheese? ?


Not enough, actually.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It is! Had it not been, one would be allowed to go in and out whenever he/she likes; without bribing a *pirate * and planning escape. Is there a life-sentence too? Or maybe phrase!


Do they have armadillos in prison? 
No.
Jellyfish?
No.
Hedgehogs ?
No.
A snow leopard ?
No.
It's more of a rather Dark nature park.
Like Jurassic Park after the power failure, but with no risk of being eaten by a velociraptor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> NONE AT ALL! Very disappointing. For shame, Adam! You made the gouda cry


Always cheese mentions somewhere.
But it's usually other people.
For points.
I keep the cheese mostly to myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who invented straight roads ?


The inkas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The inkas?


Were they related to Laszlo Biro ?
No, the Inca civilization was relatively recent.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> The inkas?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Were they related to Laszlo Biro ?
> No, the Inca civilization was relatively recent.


Aztecs?

(Romans has got to be far too obvious)


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Straight as a dog's hind leg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Interesting.
But the answer isn't aliens, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aztecs?
> 
> (Romans had got to be far too obvious)


Also more recent than the Romans and not straight.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also more recent than the Romans and not straight.


Greeks?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aztecs?
> 
> (Romans has got to be far too obvious)


You are right though, it wasn't the Romans, but they did build the first really long straight roads, they often rebuilt earlier roads that had been left behind by older iron age peoples, especially in Britain. The ancient road systems may have been useful in the construction of such edifices as Stonehenge. 
There were also many straight roads at this time in Ireland which was never invaded by the Romans at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152446


yaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
And the weather looks much nicer, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the collective noun for a group of baboons ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the collective noun for a group of baboons ?


I know that its a congress!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I know that its a congress!



Hmmm, I thought it was a troop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know that its a congress!


Out of favour Americanism, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hmmm, I thought it was a troop.


Correct, but there is a new word that is now starting to be used.?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct, but there is a new word that is now starting to be used.?


Parliament?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Parliament?


Parliament is for owls, rooks and crows, though I prefer 'murder of crows' for the latter. 
And a 'stare of owls' is good, too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Parliament is for owls, rooks and crows, though I prefer 'murder of crows' for the latter.
> And a 'stare of owls' is good, too!


........answer based on the British political system rather than the American!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's actually a flange.
This was first used in a comedy sketch on the BBC television series 'Not The Nine O'Clock News', in a sketch called Gerald the Gorilla The word was made up, but is now being used in language and books.
A quote from a review of the book ,'Sex and Friendship in Baboons', by Barbara B. Smuts,"In this marvelous book Smuts draws from years of painstaking field research in which she followed around a flange of Chacma baboons........ in Zimbabwe."
Comedy sketch word becomes a reality and used by academics!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which mammal has the most bones in its nose?


----------



## Lyn W

I remember that


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And the weather looks much nicer, too!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty!!!!
> Hope you've had a splendid day...


Hello Adam  yes it's the calm before the storm! My colleague is off next week and I need to cover for him and then my boss is away to India to work for two weeks in two weeks time so I'm covering him as well! Yay!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I remember that


Still hilarious after all these years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152466
> View attachment 152467
> View attachment 152468
> View attachment 152469
> View attachment 152470


Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam  yes it's the calm before the storm! My colleague is off next week and I need to cover for him and then my boss is away to India to work for two weeks in two weeks time so I'm covering him as well! Yay!!


Crikey!
But you enjoy the responsibility though, i should think ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which mammal has the most bones in its nose?


Maybe a kangaroo?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which mammal has the most bones in its nose?


aardvark?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> But you enjoy the responsibility though, i should think ?


lol maybe  I enjoy being busy and stressed, makes me feel useful!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> aardvark?


Aw yeah that would make sense too !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Maybe a kangaroo?


Nope!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to sign out.
I'm really tired after my hike in the sea air.
But a good tired.
So night night all
See you tomorrow!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to sign out.
> I'm really tired after my hike in the sea air.
> But a good tired.
> So night night all
> See you tomorrow!


Good night Lyn - sleep tight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> aardvark?


Is the right answer.
9 or 10 bones in the nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> lol maybe  I enjoy being busy and stressed, makes me feel useful!



Me too, when i was younger.
Now i prefer to relax.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to sign out.
> I'm really tired after my hike in the sea air.
> But a good tired.
> So night night all
> See you tomorrow!


Night night , Lyn
Have a lovely kip.
See you tomorrow evening, I hope.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, when i was younger.
> Now i prefer to relax.



I've got to start working on that, otherwise I'll go crazy when I retire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've got to start working on that, otherwise I'll go crazy when I retire.


It's quite tricky, and i can't give it up completely, but I do what i want when i want, pretty much now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and of course elephants have no bones in their noses at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What does "Jeg har spildt kaffe pa° myresluger" mean ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, when i was younger.
> Now i prefer to relax.


I enjoy the weekend I must say


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and of course elephants have no bones in their noses at all.


Do you know baby elephants suck their trunks the same way babies suck their thumb?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What does "Jeg har spildt kaffe pa° myresluger" mean ?


I have no idea? What language is it in?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I enjoy the weekend I must say


For me, it's the busiest time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Do you know baby elephants suck their trunks the same way babies suck their thumb?


Yes, i worked with elephants in Thailand, and witnessed this often.
I even had my own elephant for eighteen months, but he was a big chap and had outgrown this.
Most mammals do this, it's a reflex that is important for encouraging them to suckle.
Of course, I still suck my thumb as i'm falling asleep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I have no idea? What language is it in?


Danish.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i worked with elephants in Thailand, and witnessed this often.
> I even had my own elephant for eighteen months, but he was a big chap and had outgrown this.
> Most mammals do this, it's a reflex that is important for encouraging them to suckle.
> Of course, I still suck my thumb as i'm falling asleep!


 you never told me that!!! My best friend is currently touring Asia and visited an elephant sanctuary in Thailand 
My personal dream is to go to Africa and volunteer at a wildlife sanctuaries but it seems a world away. I hope I will at least get to visit one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> you never told me that!!! My best friend is currently touring Asia and visited an elephant sanctuary in Thailand
> My personal dream is to go to Africa and volunteer at a wildlife sanctuaries but it seems a world away. I hope I will at least get to visit one


I hope your dream comes true. 
I have visited many sanctuaries in Africa, but didn't work at any of them, just touristy stuff.
Still wonderful, though!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> I have no idea? What language is it in?


I have spilt coffee on the anteater - I googled it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I have spilt coffee on the anteater - I googled it


Always good to know a useful phrase in another language.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope your dream comes true.
> I have visited many sanctuaries in Africa, but didn't work at any of them, just touristy stuff.
> Still wonderful, though!


It's in chiang Mai the elephant sanctuary my friend visited earlier in the week.
I would love to see the lions and rhinos and elephants and giraffes and all wild African animals in their natural habitats it just sounds like a dream to me. I'm so jealous that you have done it - do you recommend any if I ever get round to it?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always good to know a useful phrase in another language.


Yes indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And "yest' slon v sadu." ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> It's in chiang Mai the elephant sanctuary my friend visited earlier in the week.
> I would love to see the lions and rhinos and elephants and giraffes and all wild African animals in their natural habitats it just sounds like a dream to me. I'm so jealous that you have done it - do you recommend any if I ever get round to it?


Yes, i was based at Chiang Mai National Park for quite a while and know the elephant sanctuary. 
Great place, lots of good work is done there with protection, breeding, rehabilitation etc.
I believe you can still volunteer there as well.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And "yest' slon v sadu." ?


Elephant in the orchard? I have found out it's Czech


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i was based at Chiang Mai National Park for quite a while and know the elephant sanctuary.
> Great place, lots of good work is done there with protection, breeding, rehabilitation etc.
> I believe you can still volunteer there as well.


She posted pictures of her on their backs in the water it looked amazing. A lot of them were missing their tusks though - is that because of poachers?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> She posted pictures of her on their backs in the water it looked amazing. A lot of them were missing their tusks though - is that because of poachers?


I tried to paste a picture of the elephant I was talking about but it wouldn't let me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Elephant in the orchard? I have found out it's Czech


Nearly, the Czech is very similar here and sadu in Czech is orchard.
But mine is Russian "There's an elephant in my garden"!!
i've actually used this several times.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly, the Czech is very similar here and sadu in Czech is orchard.
> But mine is Russian "There's an elephant in my garden"!!
> i've actually used this several times.


Aww darn!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> She posted pictures of her on their backs in the water it looked amazing. A lot of them were missing their tusks though - is that because of poachers?


No, poachers kill them and cut off the tusks, it's easier. 
Even babies for a few inches of ivory.
I once came across the carcass of an elephant rotting in the rainforest it's tusks cut out with the baby still running around it's dead mother.
That baby somehow escaped slaughter and was rescued.
I understand now, that they cut off the tusks of some elephants to deter poachers, but an elephant becomes very miserable without them.
Didn't do it in my day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww darn!!!


S'okay, you get points!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, poachers kill them and cut off the tusks, it's easier.
> Even babies for a few inches of ivory.
> I once came across the carcass of an elephant rotting in the rainforest it's tusks cut out with the baby still running around it's dead mother.
> That baby somehow escaped slaughter and was rescued.
> I understand now, that they cut off the tusks of some elephants to deter poachers, but an elephant becomes very miserable without them.
> Didn't do it in my day.


that must have been a horrible thing to see  it's barbaric! But on the same note who is really to blame? The poacher or the person looking for the Ivory. I watched a programme about the rhinos as well being on the edge of extinction due to this as well it's really sad for the animals. I personally have much more time for animals than people - they don't judge


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Anyhow it's time for bed! Goodnight Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> that must have been a horrible thing to see  it's barbaric! But on the same note who is really to blame? The poacher or the person looking for the Ivory. I watched a programme about the rhinos as well being on the edge of extinction due to this as well it's really sad for the animals. I personally have much more time for animals than people - they don't judge


There's good people about, more than you'd think, it's just the nasty ones who make themselves heard and grab all the headlines.
But i agree, most of the poachers were uneducated peasants who got paid a pittance for bringing the ivory to the smugglers who made the real money almost risk free.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Anyhow it's time for bed! Goodnight Adam


Night night, Kirsty, nice chatting with you.
Sleep well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

kirsty Johnston said:


> lol maybe  I enjoy being busy and stressed, makes me feel useful!


And your coffee? 
Strong and black? 
Or sweetened and blonde?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam, do you know by chance where I'm going with this line of questioning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, do you know by chance where I'm going with this line of questioning?


Substitute the word coffee with the word 'men'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, do you know by chance where I'm going with this line of questioning?


Evening, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sadly, i am overcome with tiredness and need to sleep now.
It'll be gone 4am by the time I get into bed.
Night night Cold Dark Roomians.
Night night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And hopefully, when we wake up in the morning on October the 15th it will be time to vote in the Calendar Competition.
It's also National Grouch Day.
(bah, humbug!)
International Day of Rural Women.
And Get to Know Your Customers Day.
And The United Arab Emirates and Morocco (and lots of other countries) celebrate Al Hijra today - Arabic New Year.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What does "Jeg har spildt kaffe pa° myresluger" mean ?




wibble


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, and happy new year


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, i am overcome with tiredness and need to sleep now.
> It'll be gone 4am by the time I get into bed.
> Night night Cold Dark Roomians.
> Night night Cold Dark Room.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Hope you had a good night's sleep.

Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I just voted. The thread is back up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, and happy new year


I thank you.
Good morning, John.
Though they don't really go for it much here, the Western New Year has largely taken over.
The more traditional families will make or buy a big cake, but that's about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope you had a good night's sleep.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Morning, Gillian.
Morning Oli.
Slept very well thanks, you ?
Tidgy sends her love to Oli with a specially long kiss an wifey says' Morning' to you both.
Did you see the photo of Tidgy I posted for you yesterday in The Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I just voted. The thread is back up.


Morning, Ed!
Hope you're having a good day.
I'll be voting tactically later in the week !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian.
> Morning Oli.
> Slept very well thanks, you ?
> Tidgy sends her love to Oli with a specially long kiss an wifey says' Morning' to you both.
> Did you see the photo of Tidgy I posted for you yesterday in The Cold Dark Room ?


That photo was just amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.
Another lovely summers day here in Morocco!
Lesson in an hour though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey Guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> That photo was just amazing.


Thanks, Abdulla.
And a jolly good morning to you!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Abdulla.
> And a jolly good morning to you!!


Oh and GM to you too


----------



## Abdulla6169

I really want to vote on the calendar contest I just don't know who to vote to....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I really want to vote on the calendar contest I just don't know who to vote to....


Well I'm not going to influence your voting 
Seriously, it is very difficult, so hard to pick 3.
But I think it's good to show your support, so whoever you vote for is good as long as you do vote.
You've a week to decide, so you don't have to rush.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well I'm not going to influence your voting
> Seriously, it is very difficult, so hard to pick 3.
> But I think it's good to show your support, so whoever you vote for is good as long as you do vote.
> You've a week to decide, so you don't have to rush.


I knew I had to vote now or I'd probably never do it, so I just picked the most colorful ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I knew I had to vote now or I'd probably never do it, so I just picked the most colorful ones.


Good a way of doing at as any I suppose.
Well done, I'll have a look now


----------



## jaizei

If I'm away for a few days , you'll know why.


----------



## meech008

Good Mernin' everybody! So much for a couch day! I'm MOVING the couches today. We're switching two rooms around...well I am, ben can't do anything haha


----------



## jaizei

Hopefully my microwave understands sacrifice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If I'm away for a few days , you'll know why.


Make one for me while you're at it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good Mernin' everybody! So much for a couch day! I'm MOVING the couches today. We're switching two rooms around...well I am, ben can't do anything haha


Be careful you don't hurt yourself!!!
Good morning, Michelle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hopefully my microwave understands sacrifice.


S'okay, you'll just have to eat cold food, sandwiches and cheese for example.


----------



## johnandjade

guess who had a little bump this morning:0


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess who had a little bump this morning:0


You okay, mate ?
What happened ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You okay, mate ?
> What happened ?




yeah thanks, i kind of sort of bumped a car... lol. no damage on either and no one seen . was bound to happen at some point! 

how are you today sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah thanks, i kind of sort of bumped a car... lol. no damage on either and no one seen . was bound to happen at some point!
> 
> how are you today sir?


No harm done ?
Then it didn't happen!
I'm very happy today, a good lesson another in 20 minutes and all's right with the world.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No harm done ?
> Then it didn't happen!
> I'm very happy today, a good lesson another in 20 minutes and all's right with the world.




exactly. glad your in good spirits. think I'm gonna finish a bit early today as well hee hee


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay, you'll just have to eat cold food, sandwiches and cheese for example.



The microwave's been unplugged for months as it is so not exactly a change of pace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The microwave's been unplugged for months as it is so not exactly a change of pace.


I don't suppose you've got two micros?
(one for me).
Don't really want to post you one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just informed by my wife that we are dog sitting from tonight until next Tuesday.
She said "yes" because she said that she thought I missed my dog.
I DO.
But i don't think someone elses dog will be such a pleasure. we'll see.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What does "Jeg har spildt kaffe pa° myresluger" mean ?


I have spilled coffee on an anteater


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I have spilled coffee on an anteater



og jeg ser nogen slå mig til det!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> og jeg ser nogen slå mig til det!




ermm, quarter past 5


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ermm, quarter past 5


Good guess
I bet you didn't know I was flatulent in Danish did you?

Hi John how's things?


----------



## johnandjade

well apart from a slight hiccup which never happened .. another successful day . just shy of yesterday's points but... im putting out the highest out of all the depos just now  not bad for first week on the job eh


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good guess
> I bet you didn't know I was flatulent in Danish did you?
> 
> Hi John how's things?




only danish bacon for me . I'm not too shabby thanks. how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

left over stake pie and chips for tea tonight and yet more coir to hydrate... big move this weekend


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only danish bacon for me . I'm not too shabby thanks. how are you today?


Good thanks John - will be glad when the weekend is here.
Your tea sounds good. I may have to have a walk to the chippy myself!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks John - will be glad when the weekend is here.
> Your tea sounds good. I may have to have a walk to the chippy myself!




chippys always need curry sauce and a can of coke .


----------



## johnandjade

just passed to local kids again there... shouts of 'hello turtle guy'  

we need fido for a project, one girl said .. 

oh what's your project?? 

.. not really, i just wanna steal him!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just passed to local kids again there... shouts of 'hello turtle guy'
> 
> we need fido for a project, one girl said ..
> 
> oh what's your project??
> 
> .. not really, i just wanna steal him!!


Get them working on the case of that other poor tort.
You could become the Fagin of the tortoise world!
" you've got to pick a tortoise or two boys,
you've got to pick a tortoise or two...."


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Get them working on the case of that other poor tort.
> You could become the Fagin of the tortoise world!
> " you've got to pick a tortoise or two boys,
> you've got to pick a tortoise or two...."




I actually was done up like fagin for a friends college project! i'll try find pic. still to access a printer for flyers, going to to forward email to mum, she if she can do


----------



## johnandjade

hahhaaa


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And your coffee?
> Strong and black?
> Or sweetened and blonde?


Ironically I do drink black coffee. No milk or sugar lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just informed by my wife that we are dog sitting from tonight until next Tuesday.
> She said "yes" because she said that she thought I missed my dog.
> I DO.
> But i don't think someone elses dog will be such a pleasure. we'll see.


What sort of dog ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hahhaaa
> View attachment 152541


Excellent!
That's one Oliver make over!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have spilled coffee on an anteater


Very correct.
Very late.
Nul points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> og jeg ser nogen slå mig til det!


Desvaerre, ja.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good guess
> I bet you didn't know I was flatulent in Danish did you?
> 
> Hi John how's things?


Hmmmmm.
About as fluent as I am, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well apart from a slight hiccup which never happened .. another successful day . just shy of yesterday's points but... im putting out the highest out of all the depos just now  not bad for first week on the job eh


 Not bad at all, sir!!! 
Fair play to you.
What never happened?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Desvaerre, ja.


Rend det!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just passed to local kids again there... shouts of 'hello turtle guy'
> 
> we need fido for a project, one girl said ..
> 
> oh what's your project??
> 
> .. not really, i just wanna steal him!!


Still kinda sweet though.!
But best not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hahhaaa
> View attachment 152541


Really rather splendid!!!!!
Most excellent.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian.
> Morning Oli.
> Slept very well thanks, you ?
> Tidgy sends her love to Oli with a specially long kiss an wifey says' Morning' to you both.
> Did you see the photo of Tidgy I posted for you yesterday in The Cold Dark Room ?


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Glad to hear you slept well. 

No, I didn't see Tidgy's photo, though I did look for it. Would you please post it again? Want to see OLI's *girl* *friend* and OLI wants to see her photo: you can't imagine how much he misses her. A kiss from him to Tidgy.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian.
> Morning Oli.
> Slept very well thanks, you ?
> Tidgy sends her love to Oli with a specially long kiss an wifey says' Morning' to you both.
> Did you see the photo of Tidgy I posted for you yesterday in The Cold Dark Room ?


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Glad to hear you slept well. 

No, I didn't see Tidgy's photo, though I did look for it. Would you please post it again? Want to see OLI's *girl* *friend* and OLI wants to see her photo: you can't imagine how much he misses her. A kiss from him to Tidgy.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Rend det!


Golly!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!


I just checked why you 'gollied' it and am horrified to find that it didn't actually translate from Danish back to English anything like what I asked it to translate from English to Danish!
What I actually wanted to say was 'sod it!'
Apologies for offence!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Glad to hear you slept well.
> 
> No, I didn't see Tidgy's photo, though I did look for it. Would you please post it again? Want to see OLI's *girl* *friend* and OLI wants to see her photo: you can't imagine how much he misses her. A kiss from him to Tidgy.
> 
> Regards to Wifey.


I can't believe you've missed it again when I posted it specially for you this time 
Ok!
Please pay attention!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just checked why you 'gollied' it and am horrifies to find that it id didn't actually translate from Danish back to English anything like what I asked it to translate from English to Danish!
> What I actually wanted to say was 'sod it!'
> Apologies for offence!!!


It's a bit ruder than that, actually!


----------



## Lyn W

I haven't voted yet it is so hard to whittle them down to three!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a bit ruder than that, actually!


Yes so I see, not the sort of thing I would say at all
- well not out loud!!!
I am going to a corner to hang my head in shame!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello everyone


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone


Hi Kirsty, how are you today?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty, how are you today?


I'm good thanks  
How are you? Feeling any better?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm good thanks
> How are you? Feeling any better?


I'm much better thanks Kirsty, just tired, but never mind - Friday tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just checked why you 'gollied' it and am horrified to find that it didn't actually translate from Danish back to English anything like what I asked it to translate from English to Danish!
> What I actually wanted to say was 'sod it!'
> Apologies for offence!!!


None taken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I haven't voted yet it is so hard to whittle them down to three!


Nearly impossible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes so I see, not the sort of thing I would say at all
> - well not out loud!!!
> I am going to a corner to hang my head in shame!


Never mind, accidents happen.
I was fairly sure this was a translation error
Come back!!!! All is forgiven!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello everyone


Good evening, Kirsty!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I'm much better thanks Kirsty, just tired, but never mind - Friday tomorrow!


That's great news! Glad to hear you feeling better. Do you have plans for the weekend?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty!!


Hello. How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's great news! Glad to hear you feeling better. Do you have plans for the weekend?


Nothing special, just catching up on my chores that have been badly neglected this last week or so.
- maybe lunch with my sister's family on Sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello. How are you?


Most splendid, thank you for asking.
Tidgy and I are very excited about this calendar competition. 
No chance of winning, but holding out for a top 12 finish to get a month!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Nothing special, just catching up on my chores that have been badly neglected this last week or so.
> - maybe lunch with my sister's family on Sunday.


Cool


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Cool


What about you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid, thank you for asking.
> Tidgy and I are very excited about this calendar competition.
> No chance of winning, but holding out for a top 12 finish to get a month!


What number is she? I haven't voted yet but going to do it soon. They are just all so nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> What number is she? I haven't voted yet but going to do it soon. They are just all so nice


Can't tell you that!!!
We're not supposed to say which one is which, though I recognize several. 
You've seen Tidgy's photo's before i think?


----------



## Lyn W

Well I am going to stroll to the chippy, to get my tea,
Its John's fault for putting the idea in my head,
Anyone want anything?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I am going to stroll to the chippy, to get my tea,
> Its John's fault fir putting the idea in my head,
> Anyone want anything?


mmmmm.
Steak and mushroom pie and chips please!!!
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> What about you?


Not a lot. I'm getting laminate flooring fitted in the dining room on Sunday so looking forward to that  
Probably watch a bit of bad tv and might treat myself to a vodka and Diet Coke... Or 6


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Not a lot. I'm getting laminate flooring fitted in the dining room on Sunday so looking forward to that
> Probably watch a bit of bad tv and might treat myself to a vodka and Diet Coke... Or 6


I like the sound of the last bit, less the Diet Coke.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Not a lot. I'm getting laminate flooring fitted in the dining room on Sunday so looking forward to that
> Probably watch a bit of bad tv and might treat myself to a vodka and Diet Coke... Or 6


Sounds like a good plan!
......and forgot it's rugby for me too!
(Watching not playing)
South Africa....could go either way!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like the sound of the last bit, less the Diet Coke.


Lol no it's better with Diet Coke - I can usually drink more!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a good plan!
> ......and forgot it's rugby for me too!
> (Watching not playing)
> South Africa....could go either way!


South Africa playing Wales? South Africa are quite good aren't they?


----------



## Abdulla6169

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol no it's better with Diet Coke - I can usually drink more!


Diet coke is my life line.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> South Africa playing Wales? South Africa are quite good aren't they?


Yes but we beat them last Nov - first time in about 40 years - and I was at the stadium to see it brilliant day!
They can be quite dirty players but with all the video evidence they shouldn't get away with much.


----------



## Lyn W

TTFN
chippy calls!
See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a good plan!
> ......and forgot it's rugby for me too!
> (Watching not playing)
> South Africa....could go either way!


Well, i'm 100% with Wales now!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol no it's better with Diet Coke - I can usually drink more!


Fair enough!!
Enjoy!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

AbdullaAli said:


> Diet coke is my life line.


And mine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Diet coke is my life line.


Coffee is mine!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough!!
> Enjoy!


I shall!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> TTFN
> chippy calls!
> See you later!


My pie ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be careful you don't hurt yourself!!!
> Good morning, Michelle


I did well! Weight lifting has helped my strength a lot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I did well! Weight lifting has helped my strength a lot!


Ha de ha!
You'll have more muscle than Ben at this rate!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just informed by my wife that we are dog sitting from tonight until next Tuesday.
> She said "yes" because she said that she thought I missed my dog.
> I DO.
> But i don't think someone elses dog will be such a pleasure. we'll see.


It can be difficult but you might enjoy it. Maybe you'll be suprised


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> chippys always need curry sauce and a can of coke .


Cans of coke and fountain cokes......be still my heart


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a bit ruder than that, actually!


Reminds me of the time when you tried to tell me something about shirts and forgot the R!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Reminds me of the time when you tried to tell me something about shirts and forgot the R!


oh, yes!!!!!!!
That was hilarious, a genuine mistake, but so so funny, I laughed so much!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> oh, yes!!!!!!!
> That was hilarious, a genuine mistake, but so so funny, I laughed so much!!!!


I still laugh when I think about it! It was really funny


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> You'll have more muscle than Ben at this rate!


Earl has his very own room now. He's not in our living room anymore and can finally sleep when he's ready to sleep because it'll be quiet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I still laugh when I think about it! It was really funny


I was crying and holding my ribs.
Not sure I've done that much laughing since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Earl has his very own room now. He's not in our living room anymore and can finally sleep when he's ready to sleep because it'll be quiet


That's super.
Much better all round!
hurraahhhh for Earl!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't tell you that!!!
> We're not supposed to say which one is which, though I recognize several.
> You've seen Tidgy's photo's before i think?



Exactly, plus there's the contest-after-contest where we see who can correctly identify who's who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Exactly, plus there's the contest-after-contest where we see who can correctly identify who's who.


I think I know a few. 
And Yvonne posted that she's posted a picture of a "plain looking Texas tortoise", so no clues there.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello! 
I am here to bestow pictures upon you all. I went to Cedar Point a couple weekends ago with my sister and younger brother.
It was a riot  But anyway-


Witch's Wheel at night


The sunset 


A new ride for 2015, we literally walked right on. Very fun. 


Sydney and Baylen, respectively 
That's the Gatekeeper in the backgrund. 


And finally, them two on the Dragster. 2nd tallest coaster in the world at 400ft/121.92 meters 
I didn't go on, since I don't think I'd be very fond of it... 
The weather was amazing, the lines were short, and we had a lovely time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks for sharing Delaney!!!
Looks like a great time was had by all!!!!
Nice to hear from you, stranger!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for sharing Delaney!!!
> Looks like a great time was had by all!!!!
> Nice to hear from you, stranger!


Hi! Hey, I'm no stranger... maybe... 
What's been going on? How's Wifey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi! Hey, I'm no stranger... maybe...
> What's been going on? How's Wifey?


Drunk.
i'm great thanks, just hoping Tidgy gets some more votes in the Calendar Competition.
She's just outside the top 12
(i know you've already voted.)
Lovely lot aren't they?


----------



## johnandjade

night everyone, will catch up in morning. hope you're all well


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drunk.
> i'm great thanks, just hoping Tidgy gets some more votes in the Calendar Competition.
> She's just outside the top 12
> (i know you've already voted.)
> Lovely lot aren't they?


Wine and cheese. Delicious.
Very nice! I'm sorry, I'm not sure which one she is! I hope her votes go up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> night everyone, will catch up in morning. hope you're all well


Night John.
Have a good kip and not see you in the morninooning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Wine and cheese. Delicious.
> Very nice! I'm sorry, I'm not sure which one she is! I hope her votes go up.


That's okay, it's all very exciting. 
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Good evening, Noel!
Enjoying your hols ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Hello!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay, it's all very exciting.
> How are you ?


Having a bad nose bleed 
But having a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Having a bad nose bleed
> But having a great day


Oh.
ermm and  indeed.
Hope the naughty nose behaves itself soon.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes, I will be buying it soon for sure, though i have a feeling it won't be up to the standard of the others, it's a must have for me.



What's your status, have you started reading it yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What's your status, have you started reading it yet?


Gotta wait til I get to a country that has books.
Next month, i expect.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta wait til I get to a country that has books.
> Next month, i expect.




Vacation?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hi there *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Vacation?


Yeah, not sure where.
Like to get away every two or three months for a few days.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel!
> Enjoying your hols ?


Hi Adam we are doing well 
Just went for a stroll on the beach and now just relaxing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam we are doing well
> Just went for a stroll on the beach and now just relaxing


Lovely.
Yes, must head for the beach soon myself.
Glad you're happy!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely.
> Yes, must head for the beach soon myself.
> Glad you're happy!!!


It's good stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's good stuff



And deserved!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And deserved!!!


For you too


----------



## AZtortMom

Did you see the voting is up?
I saw Tidgy is there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> For you too


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Did you see the voting is up?
> I saw Tidgy is there


Yes, thank you very much indeed!!!!!!!
I did and will be voting later in the week, I expect. 
Have to know if i need to vote for Tidgy, or I can use all three votes for other torts.
Yours is lovely if I've got the right one!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not sure what the rules are, but you can see how I voted


----------



## meech008

Meatballs and green beans tonight. New recipe!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, thank you very much indeed!!!!!!!
> I did and will be voting later in the week, I expect.
> Have to know if i need to vote for Tidgy, or I can use all three votes for other torts.
> Yours is lovely if I've got the right one!!!


I pm'ed you


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Meatballs and green beans tonight. New recipe!


Yummy!!


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Yummy!!


I love cooking! I'm so excited to host thanksgiving at our house this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Meatballs and green beans tonight. New recipe!


Had that last week!!!!
Spicy meatballs, potato chunks and green beans, lovely...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I pm'ed you


Yep, replied!!!
Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

A quick hello because although I just came back I have to go again! 
I just realised that the News at Ten is actually News at Eleven because I had the ITV +1 channel on.
So it is an hour later than I thought and still have things to do and better get on with it!!
See you tomorrow I expect
Take care all and enjoy the rest of your day.
Bye for now!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A quick hello because although I just came back I have to go again!
> I just realised that the News at Ten is actually News at Eleven because I had the ITV +1 channel on.
> So it is an hour later than I thought and still have things to do and better get on with it!!
> See you tomorrow I expect
> Take care all and enjoy the rest of your day.
> Bye for now!!


Hello, goodbye.
Good sleep, good work.
see you tomorrow evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 152605


Splendid!!!!! 
romantic stuff!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had that last week!!!!
> Spicy meatballs, potato chunks and green beans, lovely...


I so wish that Ben enjoyed spicy as much as I did. I do love green beans they're one of my favorite vegetables and we have fresh ones from the garden so they're extra special to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I so wish that Ben enjoyed spicy as much as I did. I do love green beans they're one of my favorite vegetables and we have fresh ones from the garden so they're extra special to me


It's their season here now, fresh out of the fields around the medina.
About half a dollar a kilo!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's their season here now, fresh out of the fields around the medina.
> About half a dollar a kilo!


Wowza! I could can so many!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Wowza! I could can so many!!!!


Fruit and veg is just so cheap here, they're virtually giving it away.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't believe you've missed it again when I posted it specially for you this time
> Ok!
> Please pay attention!
> View attachment 152545


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Thanks so much for posting Tidgy's wonderful pic again and v sorry to have missed it. She really is beautiful. Wait till Oli sees it! He definitely knows how to pick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting Tidgy's wonderful pic again and v sorry to have missed it. She really is beautiful. Wait till Oli sees it! He definitely knows how to pick.


Make sure you show him when he wakes up.
i hope he's impressed. 
I think she's gorgeous, too
thanks, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure you show him when he wakes up.
> i hope he's impressed.
> I think she's gorgeous, too
> thanks, Gillian.


Wait till he wakes up and sees that lovely pic of his girlfriend. I wonder what his reaction would be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wait till he wakes up and sees that lovely pic of his girlfriend. I wonder what his reaction would be.


Phwoaaaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i expect!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, it is beddy bye byes for Tidgy's Dad.
Tidgy is finally asleep, i think all the excitement got to her a bit today. 
Wifey has passed out and won't awaken til midday at the earliest. 
This Calendar Competition is very exciting.
Tidgy is currently = 12th with 3 other lovely torts, so only one of the four would be in the calendar, at this point, but I have yet to vote. 
I'm waiting to see if Tidgy desperately needs my vote to make it and therefore if I can vote for three other torts or only two. 
It's very difficult, do i vote for torts I know and love?
For a good photo?
Or ignore the quality of photo and just select the most beautiful torts, in my opinion?
The most unusual ones?
The cutest ones ?
The most natural ones ?
Sympathy vote for ones that have no or few votes 'cause they all deserve something?
Tactically, so no one else catches up with Tidgy?
Oh, well i've got a few days, let's see how it all pans out.
Really loving this!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, it is beddy bye byes for Tidgy's Dad.
> Tidgy is finally asleep, i think all the excitement got to her a bit today.
> Wifey has passed out and won't awaken til midday at the earliest.
> This Calendar Competition is very exciting.
> Tidgy is currently = 12th with 3 other lovely torts, so only one of the four would be in the calendar, at this point, but I have yet to vote.
> I'm waiting to see if Tidgy desperately needs my vote to make it and therefore if I can vote for three other torts or only two.
> It's very difficult, do i vote for torts I know and love?
> For a good photo?
> Or ignore the quality of photo and just select the most beautiful torts, in my opinion?
> The most unusual ones?
> The cutest ones ?
> The most natural ones ?
> Sympathy vote for ones that have no or few votes 'cause they all deserve something?
> Tactically, so no one else catches up with Tidgy?
> Oh, well i've got a few days, let's see how it all pans out.
> Really loving this!


Good night Adam sweet dreams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomalians.
Good night Cold Dark Room.
And when we all wake up it will be October 16th.
2nd day Calendar Competition voting.
And it's National Liqueur Day.
( got a few bottles of that, have a slurp of each i suppose).
National Department Store Day.
(hate them, not doing that).
And National Dictionary Day
(so i must learn a new word).
And in Australia an New Zealand it's National Anaesthesia Day.
So good luck with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night Adam sweet dreams



Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy just slipped out of the top 12.
Oh well, she's sound asleep, so maybe it'll be okay by morning.
Night night all.
Sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning roomies! another cold and misty morning here



may heve to dig out the thermals


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar I still chewing at the mysterious lump... Not as much though.
Can't really tell if it's getting better as I can't see it. 
The vet called yesterday to check how he was and if he was taking the mess ok.

Got him some Cheerios yesterday so he can take his meds on that as he's eaten soooo many chocolate drops!

How is everyone?


----------



## johnandjade

expressoed' up and hungry for it.... right Friday lets have you!!!!! (warface)


----------



## spud's_mum

Just found my old iPod and it has photos of cheddar and cheese as babies


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Are they escape artists?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning roomies! another cold and misty morning here
> View attachment 152674
> 
> 
> may heve to dig out the thermals


Gosh!!!!!
Looks dead chilly!
No thank you very much, still summer here!
Good morning, John!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar I still chewing at the mysterious lump... Not as much though.
> Can't really tell if it's getting better as I can't see it.
> The vet called yesterday to check how he was and if he was taking the mess ok.
> 
> Got him some Cheerios yesterday so he can take his meds on that as he's eaten soooo many chocolate drops!
> 
> How is everyone?


Morning, Spud's Mum, morning, Cheddar.
Hope it is getting better, at least he's getting his meds.
I'm good thanks, working this morning but free after lunch!.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know, John. I'd sure like some of that cold weather, myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just found my old iPod and it has photos of cheddar and cheese as babies
> View attachment 152683
> 
> View attachment 152684
> 
> View attachment 152685
> 
> View attachment 152686
> 
> View attachment 152687
> 
> View attachment 152688
> 
> View attachment 152690
> 
> View attachment 152689


Lovely!!!
Thanks for posting.
About three years ago?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just found my old iPod and it has photos of cheddar and cheese as babies
> View attachment 152683
> 
> View attachment 152684
> 
> View attachment 152685
> 
> View attachment 152686
> 
> View attachment 152687
> 
> View attachment 152688
> 
> View attachment 152690
> 
> View attachment 152689


Lovely set of photos.
Thanks for posting.
About three years back, I suppose?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are they escape artists?


Good morning, Ed.
Have a splendid day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know, John. I'd sure like some of that cold weather, myself!


No fear!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No fear!!!


No. No winter.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We got that dog last night to "dog sit".
It did nothing but walk around the house and cry all night. Up on the bed. Back down. Down the hallway.....
This morning I had to carry her outside and she did nothing and then didn't eat her food.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a happy Friday everyone.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely set of photos.
> Thanks for posting.
> About three years back, I suppose?


2 and a half years back.
Scary how fast it goes!

Got the day off today as school is closed coz of a teacher training day


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Getting ready to get on our flight back to Phoenix 
Have fun everyone!


----------



## Nephelle

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Getting ready to get on our flight back to Phoenix
> Have fun everyone!



Safe flight!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We got that dog last night to "dog sit".
> It did nothing but walk around the house and cry all night. Up on the bed. Back down. Down the hallway.....
> This morning I had to carry her outside and she did nothing and then didn't eat her food.


Oh, the poor thing is missing it's family, feeling rejected and abandoned.
They're pack animals and take time to adjust to a new group (as i'm sure you know).
Hope it perks up a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> 2 and a half years back.
> Scary how fast it goes!
> 
> Got the day off today as school is closed coz of a teacher training day


Hurrahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Time does rush by, more so as you get older, you'll find.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Getting ready to get on our flight back to Phoenix
> Have fun everyone!


Safe journey, catch you later, Noel.
I love flying!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Safe flight!!


Good morning!!!!!
Love your new thread!!!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> We got that dog last night to "dog sit".
> It did nothing but walk around the house and cry all night. Up on the bed. Back down. Down the hallway.....
> This morning I had to carry her outside and she did nothing and then didn't eat her food.


Sounds like she misses her people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sounds like she misses her people


Good morning, Meech!!


----------



## meech008

Good morning! How is everyone today?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning! How is everyone today?




over worked and under pressure!!
... and LOVING it   


i am strange I know lol. how are you?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> over worked and under pressure!!
> ... and LOVING it
> 
> 
> i am strange I know lol. how are you?


I'm good! Last day at clinic for the week and READY for the weekend! My muscles are so sore from moving the furniture around and then going on a 5 mile hike with a friend of mine.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> over worked and under pressure!!
> ... and LOVING it
> 
> 
> i am strange I know lol. how are you?


I always work better under pressure!


----------



## spud's_mum

Been to the petshop and got cheddar some bits.


----------



## spud's_mum

Sleepy head just woke up and is nibbling on the natural treats


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm good! Last day at clinic for the week and READY for the weekend! My muscles are so sore from moving the furniture around and then going on a 5 mile hike with a friend of mine.




no pain no gain


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!!!!!
> Love your new thread!!!



Morning, Adam!!

Thank you!  I am loving the pictures of everyone's shelled kids so much! 

I am running around this morning, because our landlords are doing a "semiannual inspection" today and I felt the need to tidy up. They said 10-4, watch them show up at 3:45  

I hope you are all having a wonderful day so far!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> no pain no gain


True story. It's a good burn


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Sleepy head just woke up and is nibbling on the natural treats
> View attachment 152693


So cute!


----------



## Gillian M

Nephelle said:


> Morning, Adam!!
> 
> Thank you!  I am loving the pictures of everyone's shelled kids so much!
> 
> I am running around this morning, because our landlords are doing a "semiannual inspection" today and I felt the need to tidy up. They said 10-4, watch them show up at 3:45
> 
> I hope you are all having a wonderful day so far!!


Good afternoon Nephelle. Hope you ae fine back there. 

Have a nice day and enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Been to the petshop and got cheddar some bits.
> View attachment 152691
> 
> View attachment 152692


Hope he's now better.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning! How is everyone today?


Fine, thanks Michelle. How re you and Ben? Fine I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning! How is everyone today?


Just finished work for the day and out with Tidgy for a stroll in the garden in a bit.
Very well, thanks
A nice relaxing soak or massage or both should help those aching muscles.
And then relax!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> over worked and under pressure!!
> ... and LOVING it
> 
> 
> i am strange I know lol. how are you?


'Tis normal and good for some.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Been to the petshop and got cheddar some bits.
> View attachment 152691
> 
> View attachment 152692


Wow!
I think he deserves to be spoiled a bit, right now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Sleepy head just woke up and is nibbling on the natural treats
> View attachment 152693


Hi, Cheddar!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Morning, Adam!!
> 
> Thank you!  I am loving the pictures of everyone's shelled kids so much!
> 
> I am running around this morning, because our landlords are doing a "semiannual inspection" today and I felt the need to tidy up. They said 10-4, watch them show up at 3:45
> 
> I hope you are all having a wonderful day so far!!


Yep, another good day
4.30 more likely!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fine, thanks Michelle. How re you and Ben? Fine I hope.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.
Just getting ready for a bit of outdoor time with Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Is he/she welcome to The Cold Dark Room? Please say 'Yes.'


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.
> Just getting ready for a bit of outdoor time with Tidgy.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Hope you and Tidgy enjoy it. Please send her a kiss from OLI.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Is he/she welcome to The Cold Dark Room? Please say 'Yes.'


Very welcome as she's gorgeous.
But it's too Cold and Dark and dangerous in here for torts..
Up to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope you and Tidgy enjoy it. Please send her a kiss from OLI.
> 
> Regards to Wifey.


Thanks, Gillian, Tidgy sends two kisses and a hug to Oli.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Fine, thanks Michelle. How re you and Ben? Fine I hope.


We're doing well!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> We're doing well!


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very welcome as she's gorgeous.
> But it's too Cold and Dark and dangerous in here for torts..
> Up to you.


Thank you Adam. Very nice of you to welcome everyone.

He/she can put on a coat or hibernate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you Adam. Very nice of you to welcome everyone.
> 
> He/she can put on a coat or hibernate.


A bit young for that, i think.
And torts aren't really helped by coats, though they would like to snuggle it won't help much in keeping them warm.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit young for that, i think.
> And torts aren't really helped by coats, though they would like to snuggle it won't help much in keeping them warm.


OH come on Adam, don't complicate the matter, please. I'm sure he/she will enjoy it at the CDR, with...*you!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OH come on Adam, don't complicate the matter, please. I'm sure he/she will enjoy it at the CDR, with...*you!*


No UVB in here either.
Poor thing would soon become ill.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No UVB in here either.
> Poor thing would soon become ill.


We'll make him/her hibernate, despite his/her age.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We'll make him/her hibernate, despite his/her age.


Well, it's your responsibility, i've got enough to do with all these baby jellyfish.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's your responsibility, i've got enough to do with all these baby jellyfish.


Fair enough, we'll give it a try, and if he/she gets too cold, *OUT *he/she gets! Agreed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough, we'll give it a try, and if he/she gets too cold, *OUT *he/she gets! Agreed?


Yep, fine by me.
Welcome, little tort!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just joining Tidgy in the garden for a while. 
Back in a bit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did you know that i was arriving?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in Australia an New Zealand it's National Anaesthesia Day.
> So good luck with that.


Are you going to celebrate that?
Go on - knock yourself out!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar I still chewing at the mysterious lump... Not as much though.
> Can't really tell if it's getting better as I can't see it.
> The vet called yesterday to check how he was and if he was taking the mess ok.
> 
> Got him some Cheerios yesterday so he can take his meds on that as he's eaten soooo many chocolate drops!
> 
> How is everyone?


That's very good of the vet to check up on him.
Hope the meds are helping.
Don't know what to suggest to stop him nibbling at it.
Hope you are OK.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning roomies! another cold and misty morning here
> View attachment 152674
> 
> 
> may heve to dig out the thermals


It was so dark this morning!
The clocks go back next weekend don't they?
So it will be a bit lighter in the mornings for a while.
then it will be dark before work and dark on the way home too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a happy Friday everyone.


Same to you Ed hope its a good day!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, fine by me.
> Welcome, little tort!


Thanks Adam, from me as well as little tort. We're going to have to give him/her a name now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you know that i was arriving?


Ho de ho, yeah, my incredible psychic abilities.
Back now!
You still about ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you going to celebrate that?
> Go on - knock yourself out!


I did.
It was a gas.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/afternoon all
Hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did.
> It was a gas.


Is that the general reaction?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening/afternoon all
> Hope you are well.


Evening, Lyn.
I'm fairly good, thanks.
Hope you're well, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that the general reaction?


No, a subconscious one.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> I'm fairly good, thanks.
> Hope you're well, too!


Hello Adam. I know that you're a smoker.How about a cigarette and a cup of coffee with this little guy?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> I'm fairly good, thanks.
> Hope you're well, too!


Good,
I'm fine too, tired but looking forward to a quiet weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

That is a horrible photo!
Poor tort - if it's real!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam. I know that you're a smoker.How about a cigarette and a cup of coffee with this little guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Nasty, Gillian, that's just nasty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good,
> I'm fine too, tired but looking forward to a quite weekend.


Yeah, relax and enjoy the rugby!!!


----------



## johnandjade

nothing like finishing an hr and a half late on a Friday:/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nothing like finishing an hr and a half late on a Friday:/


Overtime?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nothing like finishing an hr and a half late on a Friday:/


Oh, dear and back in tomorrow morning.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That is a horrible photo!
> Poor tort - if it's real!?


Looking at it closer, I don't think it's real. Looks pretty photoshopped


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Looking at it closer, I don't think it's real. Looks pretty photoshopped


Hi hope so! I don't like to see animals being abused like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Looking at it closer, I don't think it's real. Looks pretty photoshopped


I do hope so, but it's still ghastly!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi hope so! I don't like to see animals being abused like that.


me, neither.
Real or not, that is distressing.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi hope so! I don't like to see animals being abused like that.


Me either. But he's pretty drawn in and that ciggie has got to smell pretty horrid to me. I doubt they got the little guy to bite down on that. Plus, the cig butt looks a little weird to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Overtime?




at a different garage tomorrow so had to make sure everything was done, been up since 0500 as well! joys of being the gaffa lol. 

BEER TIME!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> at a different garage tomorrow so had to make sure everything was done, been up since 0500 as well! joys of being the gaffa lol.
> 
> BEER TIME!!!


Well Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
to the last bit, anyway.
Being a Man of Responsibility has it's price.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> at a different garage tomorrow so had to make sure everything was done, been up since 0500 as well! joys of being the gaffa lol.
> 
> BEER TIME!!!


It's true "with great power comes great responsibility".
I hope you have a lovely relaxing evening with Jade
and get some well deserved rest.


----------



## spud's_mum

monty randomly licking my hand


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> to the last bit, anyway.
> Being a Man of Responsibility has it's price.



yeah, should be more than 8quid an hour lol. still, an hr at overtime is nice . keeps them happy and means i'll get a good report


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152712
> monty randomly licking my hand


I expect you taste of your lunch!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's true "with great power comes great responsibility".
> I hope you have a lovely relaxing evening with Jade
> and get some well deserved rest.



shes got the beer and vodka in so all good


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah, should be more than 8quid an hour lol. still, an hr at overtime is nice . keeps them happy and means i'll get a good report


You're certainly showing them your worth.
Hope they value your commitment.


----------



## Gillian M

Why nasty?! I'm only offering you something you like as far as I know. Are you not a smoker? Or did you *quit?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shes got the beer and vodka in so all good


Good lass!!!!
Can't ask for more.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You're certainly showing them your worth.
> Hope they value your commitment.




hope so. feeling ten foot tall this week lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good lass!!!!
> Can't ask for more.




she even text me there to see if she should start dinner


----------



## johnandjade

anyone got anything fun this weekend?


----------



## Abdulla6169

johnandjade said:


> anyone got anything fun this weekend?


I went to the movies with some friends, then I went shopping with one of them. I bought a few pairs of skinny jeans. Apparently I've went down 4 sizes in the last 5-6 weeks.
Oh and I had dinner out for the first time in some time. I didn't eat anything special though, since I'm still need to lose a couple of pounds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why nasty?! I'm only offering you something you like as far as I know. Are you not a smoker? Or did you *quit?*


I smoke through my own choice, stupid though that may be.
I do not smoke near Tidgy when indoors.
Animals should not be encouraged or forced to smoke, not even in jest, it's not funny.Some people may even see that image, think it's funny and try to get their pet to smoke. I've seen it done with cats, dogs and even fish.Not good at all. 
That photo made me sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope so. feeling ten foot tall this week lol


Is that not your normal height ?


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> I went to the movies with some friends, then I went shopping with one of them. I bought a few pairs of skinny jeans. Apparently I've went down 4 sizes in the last 5-6 weeks.




was it planned weight loss? hope movies was fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she even text me there to see if she should start dinner


You've certainly got a good one there!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Have we chosen a movie for movie night tonight?

The smoking picture made me think of smoking apes and thus:


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that not your normal height ?




bulletproof as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> anyone got anything fun this weekend?


Working.
A lot.
But a new episode of Doctor Who!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've certainly got a good one there!!!!




 , i do  she is the full package


----------



## Abdulla6169

johnandjade said:


> was it planned weight loss? hope movies was fun


Yeah, weird thing is I feel a lot better now.  that's one thing I didn't expect, lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I went to the movies with some friends, then I went shopping with one of them. I bought a few pairs of skinny jeans. Apparently I've went down 4 sizes in the last 5-6 weeks.
> Oh and I had dinner out for the first time in some time. I didn't eat anything special though, since I'm still need to lose a couple of pounds.


Hi, Abdulla!!!
And well done, sir!!!!
(but I hate skinny jeans!!)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I smoke through my own choice, stupid though that may be.
> I do not smoke near Tidgy when indoors.
> Animals should not be encouraged or forced to smoke, not even in jest, it's not funny.Some people may even see that image, think it's funny and try to get their pet to smoke. I've seen it done with cats, dogs and even fish.Not good at all.
> That photo made me sad.


I did *NOT *mean to annoy/sadden you. Plus I did *NOT *post it so as to encourage members to try it with their torts, I can assure you. They should be mature enough to know whether or not that should be done, Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah, weird thing is I feel a lot better now.  that's one thing I didn't expect, lol.




 well done, keep it up! enjoy the results


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have we chosen a movie for movie night tonight?
> 
> The smoking picture made me think of smoking apes and thus:


No, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bulletproof as well


Get people shooting at you often?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Get people shooting at you often?




not yet lol. been stabbed though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I did *NOT *mean to annoy/sadden you. Plus I did *NOT *post it so as to encourage members to try it with their torts, I can assure you. They should be mature enough to know whether or not that should be done, Adam.


Not our members, but other people who see this sort of stuff on the net.
You're not the only sensitive person on the forum, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not yet lol. been stabbed though


Yeah, i think you said.

Ow!


----------



## Abdulla6169

johnandjade said:


> not yet lol. been stabbed though


Crap what happened?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> not yet lol. been stabbed though


Well dang


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Crap what happened?




was actually an accident with my friend:/ we have a good laugh about it


----------



## johnandjade

homemade cottage pie tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> homemade cottage pie tonight


Oh, yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
Haven't had this in ages, must get wifey onto it!!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I went to the movies with some friends, then I went shopping with one of them. I bought a few pairs of skinny jeans. Apparently I've went down 4 sizes in the last 5-6 weeks.
> Oh and I had dinner out for the first time in some time. I didn't eat anything special though, since I'm still need to lose a couple of pounds.


Wow Abdulla that's some weight loss!
Have you been trying to lose weight?
Make sure you are eating a healthy diet and looking after yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> , i do  she is the full package


Cherish her -she's definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Cherish her -she's definitely a keeper!!!


I don't think I've ever been cherished  - but then with my lack of cooking skills and not being a domestic goddess, I've never been the full package either!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I've ever been cherished  - but then with my lack of cooking skills and not being a domestic goddess, I've never been the full package either!!


Oh, Lyn!!!!!
That's rather sad
We cherish you in The Cold Dark Room.
You're fab!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Lyn!!!!!
> That's rather sad
> We cherish you in The Cold Dark Room.
> You're fab!!!!


Aw Thanks Adam! I wasn't fishing for compliments
and I don't feel sorry for myself - I'm quite happy as I am!
Come to think of it I may have mistaken being cherished for being suffocated in the past.
My old mum used to say I was too independent for my own good!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I've ever been cherished  - but then with my lack of cooking skills and not being a domestic goddess, I've never been the full package either!!


Pshaw Lyn! You're great! I love to cook and can do it well but I'm definitely not a domestic goddess haha! I think you're pretty perfect! I bet Lola cherishes you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aw Thanks Adam! I wasn't fishing for compliments
> and I don't feel sorry for myself - I'm quite happy as I am!
> Come to think of it I may have mistaken being cherished for being suffocated in the past.
> My old mum used to say I was too independent for my own good!


Me too, often felt suffocated in relationships.
I was lucky (very, very lucky) to find wifey.She lets me breathe. 
Anyway compliments are fine, too many people are embarrassed to give them.
i'm not, i think you're great.
And i'm extremely glad you're happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pshaw Lyn! You're great! I love to cook and can do it well but I'm definitely not a domestic goddess haha! I think you're pretty perfect! I bet Lola cherishes you


Bravo!!!!!!
You're pretty cool; too; Meech!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bravo!!!!!!
> You're pretty cool; too; Meech!


Well thank you *blushes*


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Pshaw Lyn! You're great! I love to cook and can do it well but I'm definitely not a domestic goddess haha! I think you're pretty perfect! I bet Lola cherishes you





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, often felt suffocated in relationships.
> I was lucky (very, very lucky) to find wifey.She lets me breathe.
> Anyway compliments are fine, too many people are embarrassed to give them.
> i'm not, i think you're great.
> And i'm extremely glad you're happy.


.....and I think the two of you are pretty darn great too!
There - we can all blush together, or is that too much heat for the CDR?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well thank you *blushes*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....and I think the two of you are pretty darn great too!
> There - we can all blush together, or is that too much heat for the CDR?


Not really.
I don't blush.
i know how great I am.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm thinking of changing my username.
I have been telling a colleague about the site and
I want to be a little more anonymous here.
What do you think?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Lyn!!!!!
> That's rather sad
> We cherish you in The Cold Dark Room.
> You're fab!!!!




hear hear


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bravo!!!!!!
> You're pretty cool; too; Meech!




I second that


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hear hear


...and you're pretty awesome too John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm thinking of changing my username.
> I have been telling a colleague about the site and
> I want to be a little more anonymous here.
> What do you think?


Only Josh can do that, I think.
So it may take a while.
Surely colleagues will soon work out who you are anyway?
Welsh, a teacher and all that. 
But Spartacus would be good.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm thinking of changing my username.
> I have been telling a colleague about the site and
> I want to be a little more anonymous here.
> What do you think?




yeah, could be best...best keep a professional distance i think?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and you're pretty awesome too John!


Seconded.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...and you're pretty awesome too John!




awww fankk ooo miss womblyn 

we are a smashing bunch in here are we not


----------



## Lyn W

I'm not sure if she's really into joining a forum, but
I wouldn't want her reporting back on my chat.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure if she's really into joining a forum, but
> I wouldn't want her reporting back on my chat.




things could be misread or misunderstood, I think it would be best to avoid if possible?


----------



## johnandjade

gotta love and leave im afraid, early night here.. this boys beat! 


im a rockstar me.... im just not in a band  


night roomies and won't see you in the morning! 


why was the dog sweating??? because... it was a Hotdog!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gotta love and leave im afraid, early night here.. this boys beat!
> 
> 
> im a rockstar me.... im just not in a band
> 
> 
> night roomies and won't see you in the morning!
> 
> 
> why was the dog sweating??? because... it was a Hotdog!!!


Like the hot dog - you're saucy, on a roll and keen as mustard John!
have a goodnight don't work too hard tomorrow
and take care.
night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awww fankk ooo miss womblyn
> 
> we are a smashing bunch in here are we not


Yaaayyyyyyyyyyy we are!!!
You are !!!!!! 
I are!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ahaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure if she's really into joining a forum, but
> I wouldn't want her reporting back on my chat.


That's fine.
If she enters The Cold Dark Room, we all call her duck-face, or something until she goes away!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gotta love and leave im afraid, early night here.. this boys beat!
> 
> 
> im a rockstar me.... im just not in a band
> 
> 
> night roomies and won't see you in the morning!
> 
> 
> why was the dog sweating??? because... it was a Hotdog!!!


Oh, dear. oh dear.
Night, John.
Look forward to not seeing you as usual!!!
Have a good morning tomorrow!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, often felt suffocated in relationships.
> I was lucky (very, very lucky) to find wifey.She lets me breathe.
> Anyway compliments are fine, too many people are embarrassed to give them.
> i'm not, i think you're great.
> And i'm extremely glad you're happy.



You are free to tell me how great I am as often as you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You are free to tell me how great I am as often as you like.


It's easy.
You're great, Cameron.
Thanks for being different!
Ok, for starters ?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'm thinking of changing my username.
> I have been telling a colleague about the site and
> I want to be a little more anonymous here.
> What do you think?



It would change your username next to all of your old posts (and future posts), but anytime you've been quoted will continue to have the old username. So if they go through old threads, it might be fairly easy to figure out.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> It would change your username next to all of your old posts (and future posts), but anytime you've been quoted will continue to have the old username. So if they go through old threads, it might be fairly easy to figure out.


Thanks Cameron,
I don't think they'd be so keen to find me, they'd trawl through old posts,
I didn't really think of anonymity when I joined.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cameron,
> I don't think they'd be so keen to find me, they'd trawl through old posts,
> I didn't really think of anonymity when I joined.


And, of course, people would continue to call you Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> If she enters The Cold Dark Room, we all call her duck-face, or something until she goes away!!!!!


She's a nice lady really, but I think she would repeat my comments,
they all think I'm bonkers and over obsessed with torts as it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She's a nice lady really, but I think she would repeat my comments,
> they all think I'm bonkers and over obsessed with torts as it is!


It may never happen, and i think you're fairly easily spotted whatever you call yourself, as is Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It may never happen, and i think you're fairly easily spotted whatever you call yourself, as is Lola.


maybe if I have plastic surgery and a complete change of identity!?

and Lola will have to have a name change too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> maybe if I have plastic surgery and a complete change of identity!?
> 
> and Lola will have to have a name change too.


I don't think anyone knows what you actually look like.
Have you posted a photo of you ?
Plastic surgery and a name change for Lola, complete change of identity for you, never mention Wales, teaching, rugby etc again ?
Tricky!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think anyone knows what you actually look like.
> Have you posted a photo of you ?
> Plastic surgery and a name change for Lola, complete change of identity for you, never mention Wales, teaching, rugby etc again ?
> Tricky!


I'll just have to move country and change career,
I could be Helga and Lola could become Herr Flick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll just have to move country and change career,
> I could be Helga and Lola could become Herr Flick


I still think Spartacus and Spartacus could work.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think anyone knows what you actually look like.
> Have you posted a photo of you ?
> Plastic surgery and a name change for Lola, complete change of identity for you, never mention Wales, teaching, rugby etc again ?
> Tricky!



If you make this anymore of a challenge I won't have a choice will have to go find one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you make this anymore of a challenge I won't have a choice will have to go find one.


That's okay, Lyn can just use photos of me, 'cos i'm Spartacus, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay, Lyn can just use photos of me, 'cos i'm Spartacus, too.


No you won't find any pics of me here, I don't like the idea of being visible on the internet.
Also I don't actually have any recent photos of me, that could be uploaded,
and I don't do selfies - but even if I did I've no working camera - except for a 35mm
but do you know Claudia Schiffer?

Well I've been told that I look nothing like her!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Hi there how was the break?
Are you back home now?


----------



## Nephelle

OMG I missed so much today!

Stabbings, Plastic Surgeries, Lyn going into Witness Protection....

AND! I want to be amazing, too! I mean, I am amazing....but feel free to confirm it as often as you like!

hahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon, Noel. 
You're marvelous, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No you won't find any pics of me here, I don't like the idea of being visible on the internet.
> Also I don't actually have any recent photos of me, that could be uploaded,
> and I don't do selfies - but even if I did I've no working camera - except for a 35mm
> but do you know Claudia Schiffer?
> 
> Well I've been told that I look nothing like her!!


Something else we have in common!
I look nothing like Claudia Schiffer, either!


----------



## Lyn W

Nephelle said:


> OMG I missed so much today!
> 
> Stabbings, Plastic Surgeries, Lyn going into Witness Protection....
> 
> AND! I want to be amazing, too! I mean, I am amazing....but feel free to confirm it as often as you like!
> 
> hahahaha


Well of course you are! Anyone who spends time in the CDR must be pretty fantastic really!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> OMG I missed so much today!
> 
> Stabbings, Plastic Surgeries, Lyn going into Witness Protection....
> 
> AND! I want to be amazing, too! I mean, I am amazing....but feel free to confirm it as often as you like!
> 
> hahahaha


Well, Nephelle, I haven't known you for very long, but I think you're smart and probably pretty amazing.
So you can be amazing, too.
You're amazing!!!


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Nephelle, I haven't known you for very long, but I think you're smart and probably pretty amazing.
> So you can be amazing, too.
> You're amazing!!!



hahahahahaha yay CDR!! The place to go for self esteem boosts and cheese.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Noel.
> You're marvelous, too!


Hi Adam
My break was pretty good 
We are indeed back home, but I don't have to be back at work until Monday
You are not too bad yourself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> hahahahahaha yay CDR!! The place to go for self esteem boosts and cheese.


Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well of course you are! Anyone who spends time in the CDR must be pretty fantastic really!


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Beddy Byes time for me.
So have fun everyone until you join me
(figuratively speaking)
No doubt I'll see you sometime tomorrow,
until then take care.
G'night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> My break was pretty good
> We are indeed back home, but I don't have to be back at work until Monday
> You are not too bad yourself


Enjoy your weekend amazing one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Beddy Byes time for me.
> So have fun everyone until you join me
> (figuratively speaking)
> No doubt I'll see you sometime tomorrow,
> until then take care.
> G'night all.


Well, we might end up cuddled together in some distant corner of The Cold Dark Room and not even know it.
Nos da!
See you tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei

Are things slowing down in here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Are things slowing down in here?


Indeed they are.
Very slow at night (my night time ) at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But quiet periods are inevitable. 
If necessary, I will relaunch!!!!!
Maybe advertise!!!!
Or invite people to come into The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But quiet periods are inevitable.
> If necessary, I will relaunch!!!!!
> Maybe advertise!!!!
> Or invite people to come into The Cold Dark Room.



I've thought about 'abducting' people into the chat thread but figured I'd get in trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And other than your good self and one post on pretend chat, no one has posted anywhere for 22 minutes.


----------



## jaizei

When I'm carrying the forum, we're in trouble.


----------



## jaizei

Sometimes, I think I should post more, but that usually lasts all of 15 minutes before I return to my lurking ways.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've thought about 'abducting' people into the chat thread but figured I'd get in trouble.


Why?
I don't think it's a bad idea for members to find these chat threads.
it encourages people to spend more time on the forum.
Most of the CDR members post elsewhere and help out or have their own threads.
Kidnapping should be acceptable for the benefit of The Forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Sometimes, I think I should post more, but that usually lasts all of 15 minutes before I return to my lurking ways.


It'll pick up again.
Some people are too busy, some come and go, there's a couple of busy new members and this thread has been a massive surprise to everyone.
i thought it would just be me and maybe Lyn, Moozillion and Joe's Mum when I created it, but it's turned into an unstoppable monster. 
But it's bound to have quiet moments.
It gives me a bit of a rest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Sometimes, I think I should post more, but that usually lasts all of 15 minutes before I return to my lurking ways.


And lurking is a favourite too.
Lurk, lurk.
I do a lot of it.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why?
> I don't think it's a bad idea for members to find these chat threads.
> it encourages people to spend more time on the forum.
> Most of the CDR members post elsewhere and help out or have their own threads.
> Kidnapping should be acceptable for the benefit of The Forum!



You never know how people will react, someone might take it the wrong way.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And lurking is a favourite too.
> Lurk, lurk.
> I do a lot of it.



8 months, 16204 posts...hmmm


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll pick up again.
> Some people are too busy, some come and go, there's a couple of busy new members and this thread has been a massive surprise to everyone.
> i thought it would just be me and maybe Lyn, Moozillion and Joe's Mum when I created it, but it's turned into an unstoppable monster.
> But it's bound to have quiet moments.
> It gives me a bit of a rest!




This is also why you shouldn't encourage these ideas I get; another one was to flood this thread with more posts to give you a bit of a workout in keeping up with them.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> This is also why you shouldn't encourage these ideas I get; another one was to flood this thread with more posts to give you a bit of a workout in keeping up with them.



*Disclaimer: I am not responsible if anyone else acts on my ideas*


----------



## Nephelle

jaizei said:


> You never know how people will react, someone might take it the wrong way.



I think new members, especially, would be glad for the invite  it's hard to work up the courage to break into a new group cold, but with an invitation it's much easier! 

I say..harass, be shameless, self promote! If someone doesn't want to come over, then...they won't! I mean, I might not always want to go to the party, but I'm always glad I was included in the invite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You never know how people will react, someone might take it the wrong way.


Some people will take anything the wrong way.


----------



## Nephelle

As a side note, however, I was not invited to this thread. I totally crashed this party, claimed an armadillo, fed the snow leopard doritos and am now pricing squatters tents!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 8 months, 16204 posts...hmmm


Yeah, but the number of things I've read, the number of times I've watched, the number of times i've nearly posted, but resisted. 
Should be 50,000 by now, i reckon.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but the number of things I've read, the number of times I've watched, the number of times i've nearly posted, but resisted.
> Should be 50,000 by now, i reckon.



The one thing I do miss about the old format is the counter that told how much time someone had spent online.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> This is also why you shouldn't encourage these ideas I get; another one was to flood this thread with more posts to give you a bit of a workout in keeping up with them.


Yeah, but then I post more replies that you have to read and moderate.
Anyway, I can get through 'em pretty fast. 
if you overdid it, i'd just count them and move on.
i've thought about doing it myself.
Just post after post after post saying just one word or even one letter.
But i'd soon get fed up with it myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> *Disclaimer: I am not responsible if anyone else acts on my ideas*


Cold Dark Room Official Proclamation.
Yes, he is.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but then I post more replies that you have to read and moderate.
> Anyway, I can get through 'em pretty fast.
> if you overdid it, i'd just count them and move on.
> i've thought about doing it myself.
> Just post after post after post saying just one word or even one letter.
> But i'd soon get fed up with it myself.




I'm also not keeping score.

Though keeping track of posts to try and 'crack' the scoring system did cross my mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> I think new members, especially, would be glad for the invite  it's hard to work up the courage to break into a new group cold, but with an invitation it's much easier!
> 
> I say..harass, be shameless, self promote! If someone doesn't want to come over, then...they won't! I mean, I might not always want to go to the party, but I'm always glad I was included in the invite


Mostly, i've left it to people to find by themselves as said on page one.
I have once or twice (i think 4 times, actually) invited people for various reasons. (one didn't notice and one stayed one day), the others are still posting.
I understand what you say about new members, but this place isn't for everyone and a lot of people, even experienced members don't like it, don't understand it, or just get confused.
It's a personal promotion thread, all about me, cheese, quite interesting questions and my friends, old and new.
I make everyone welcome and try to treat everybody the same, but I don't really want to advertise.
Pretend Chat has the general talk function, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> As a side note, however, I was not invited to this thread. I totally crashed this party, claimed an armadillo, fed the snow leopard doritos and am now pricing squatters tents!


Does he like Doritos ?
What flavour?
He's only ever eaten carrots before!
Crashing's what i want.
People who find The Cold Dark Room, read through a bit and stay or go as they please.
it's hidden away at the bottom of the Forum list and is all part of the game.
And i think i've said, you're most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The one thing I do miss about the old format is the counter that told how much time someone had spent online.


That won't help.
i go off to other peoples' houses, do lessons, have parties and leave this on-line.
it doesn't mean i'm actually in the building, literally or figuratively. 
I go to bed, i often leave it logged in to the forum.
I don't fly ninja mode, so it's the reverse, people think i'm here, when i'm not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm also not keeping score.
> 
> Though keeping track of posts to try and 'crack' the scoring system did cross my mind.


It's what i'd think of, too.
But I'm anal enough to actually do it.
And get it wrong.
I will tell you it's 2 points a post, basic.
But then there are certain additions and subtractions to that. 
So quantity is very important, but quality makes a big difference and bonuses can count for several ordinary posts at a time.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That won't help.
> i go off to other peoples' houses, do lessons, have parties and leave this on-line.
> it doesn't mean i'm actually in the building, literally or figuratively.
> I go to bed, i often leave it logged in to the forum.
> I don't fly ninja mode, so it's the reverse, people think i'm here, when i'm not.



It doesn't count after 15 minutes of inactivity. The only real problem would be the app, which seems to show people online when they are not actually online.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It doesn't count after 15 minutes of inactivity. The only real problem would be the app, which seems to show people online when they are not actually online.


Oh, interesting.
So, i just need one of the servants to tap the keyboard every 15 minutes?
Sorted!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's that time again!
or some time again, anyway.
Bed for me I think.
Four students tomorrow,start at 10, finish at 9!
Should be fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sulking a bit 'cos Tidgy got no votes at all in the Calendar Competition today.
She's now out of the top 12, so it looks like no month for Tidgy.
Never mind, the competition is excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomeroids.
Night night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you all awaken in your respective time zones, it will be October 17th and thus:
National Pasta Day 
(I can manage that).
National Mulligan Day.
(take a chance to have another go at something).
And Black Poetry Day
(i'll sleep on it) 
And in Ireland it's National Stuttering Awareness Day..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

night night, all


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sulking a bit 'cos Tidgy got no votes at all in the Calendar Competition today.
> She's now out of the top 12, so it looks like no month for Tidgy.
> Never mind, the competition is excellent.


Same here, it's ok we know our torts rock and are amazing and that's what matters!! There are many nice pics to choose from!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Same here, it's ok we know our torts rock and are amazing and that's what matters!! There are many nice pics to choose from!


Absolutely!!!!!!!!
Hi, Shannon, when you wake please have a great day!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning everybody!!!!!
Hello lovely Cold Dark Roomers.
Hello lovely Cold Dark Room.
Lesson now, so see you in a couple of hours.


----------



## spud's_mum

Spuds having a feast for the next week 
I have been down to the shops and got kale, floretts crispy, strawberries, watercress, living salad and a pumpkin.
Had a big spend up as during the week I never have time to get lots of stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152753
> 
> Spuds having a feast for the next week
> I have been down to the shops and got kale, floretts crispy, strawberries, watercress, living salad and a pumpkin.
> Had a big spend up as during the week I never have time to get lots of stuff.


Woww!!!!!
Even Spud will take a while to get through that lot. 
Good afternoon, Spud's Mum.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when you all awaken in your respective time zones, it will be October 17th
> And in Ireland it's National Stuttering Awareness Day..


Well that's easy for you to say!
When you say Black poetry are we talking about Black culture
the colour black, black humour, or black as in dark and brooding etc?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's easy for you to say!
> When you say Black poetry are we talking about Black culture
> the colour black, black humour, or black as in dark and brooding etc?


Black people's poetry, to honour past and present black poets and encourage more writing.
I will read a bit this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's easy for you to say!
> When you say Black poetry are we talking about Black culture
> the colour black, black humour, or black as in dark and brooding etc?


Good afternoon, Lyn.
I hope you're having a super Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn.
> I hope you're having a super Saturday.


Hi Adam, not too bad a day at all thanks.
Lola just had an enormous poop (2 weeks after the last!!) which is a relief for both of us.
I was getting worried and was going to take him for a car ride later to see if that worked but all OK.
Hoe you, Wifey and Tidgy are OK.
Have all your students turned up today?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hi all! Any plans today? I might be getting a haircut cut and other than that, I will be cleaning and such. No work today...YEAH


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, not too bad a day at all thanks.
> Lola just had an enormous poop (2 weeks after the last!!) which is a relief for both of us.
> I was getting worried and was going to take him for a car ride later to see if that worked but all OK.
> Hoe you, Wifey and Tidgy are OK.
> Have all your students turned up today?


First one did, lesson on adjectives. 
Next one due 10 minutes ago, but he's sometimes late.
Hoe me ?
i'm not a weed !!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152753
> 
> Spuds having a feast for the next week
> I have been down to the shops and got kale, floretts crispy, strawberries, watercress, living salad and a pumpkin.
> Had a big spend up as during the week I never have time to get lots of stuff.


I just discovered that Sainsbury's do a good mixed salad bag which has a nice mix of leaves in it, bigger bag than the Florette and a bit cheaper, has red multileaf, green multileaf, green batavia, and radicchio.
Lola had gone off lambs lettuce and I have been throwing loads of Florette away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi all! Any plans today? I might be getting a haircut cut and other than that, I will be cleaning and such. No work today...YEAH


i'm teaching all day, but good students, so should be alright.
Enjoy your haircut and you time off. 
Hope the haircut works out okay!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First one did, lesson on adjectives.
> Next one due 10 minutes ago, but he's sometimes late.
> Hoe me ?
> i'm not a weed !!!!!


I just like to call a spade a spade!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just discovered that Sainsbury's do a good mixed salad bag which has a nice mix of leaves in it, bigger bag than the Florette and a bit cheaper, has red multileaf, green multileaf, green batavia, and radicchio.
> Lola had gone off lambs lettuce and I have been throwing loads of Florette away.


It's funny have they have periods of not liking something, like they get bored of it. 
Tidgy is not eating anything today, which is most unusual. 
She seems okay, probably just sulking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just like to call a spade a spade!


Told you before, I think.
I like to call a spade a flat bladed garden digging implement.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told you before, I think.
> I like to call a spade a flat bladed garden digging implement.


I sometimes like to call a spade a shovel, though I expect that's technically wrong.


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! late out of work again today. hope we are all well and still amazing


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! late out of work again today. hope we are all well and still amazing


Hi John, good plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, good plans for the rest of the day?




planning having a right good bevy  and fidos moving this weekend. how about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I sometimes like to call a spade a shovel, though I expect that's technically wrong.


A shovel is a round bladed general purpose digging implement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! late out of work again today. hope we are all well and still amazing


Never mind you have the rest of today and tomorrow off.
Hope you are well and amazing, too!


----------



## jaizei

8:15 and still haven't left the house. I should just call it a day and start fresh tomorrow morning.


----------



## jaizei

Would that work, in the spirit of things? Can you call a mulligan on a whole day?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Would that work, in the spirit of things? Can you call a mulligan on a whole day?




i like it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 8:15 and still haven't left the house. I should just call it a day and start fresh tomorrow morning.


Sounds a good plan to me!


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> planning having a right good bevy  and fidos moving this weekend. how about you?


No I'm not moving - apart from when I have to!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Would that work, in the spirit of things? Can you call a mulligan on a whole day?


Now I was thinking a mulligan is a stew to use up left over food.
Some clarification is needed here, Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

thought about joining the debate team... but i got talked out of it


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> 8:15 and still haven't left the house. I should just call it a day and start fresh tomorrow morning.


It's 2.50 pm here and I haven't left my house either - apart from a trip to the washing line in the garden.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thought about joining the debate team... but i got talked out of it


It does have it pros and cons.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Would that work, in the spirit of things? Can you call a mulligan on a whole day?


Can't see why not.
I think that's within the rules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now I was thinking a mulligan is a stew to use up left over food.
> Some clarification is needed here, Adam.


it's the other one.
In golf it's allowing someone to have another chance after a very poor shot.
So the term has come to mean a second chance after a failure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning amazing Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning amazing Noel!


Good morning amazing Adam  *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

second lesson done, paleontology lesson in half an hour!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> second lesson done, paleontology lesson in half an hour!


I've always found that stuff interesting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I've always found that stuff interesting


Me, too!!!
Since before i went to school!


----------



## Lyn W

Match starting!
See you later.
Come on Wales!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Match starting!
> See you later.
> Come on Wales!!!


Indeed, i'll be checking it during the lesson!
Come on Wales!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

fidos finally moved


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> We got that dog last night to "dog sit".
> It did nothing but walk around the house and cry all night. Up on the bed. Back down. Down the hallway.....
> This morning I had to carry her outside and she did nothing and then didn't eat her food.


The dog.....The damage...


----------



## AnimalLady

Good morning!!
How are you Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The dog.....The damage...




hi mr ed! hope your well . what did the nasty pooch brake?


----------



## kathyth

Hello,
I have not been on this thread because I don't like to be cold. If you could turn the heat on, maybe I can come back.
Wanted to bring you nice folks some cheese and coffee to kick start your day.
Enjoy!


----------



## AZtortMom

kathyth said:


> Hello,
> I have not been on this thread because I don't like to be cold. If you could turn the heat on, maybe I can come back.
> Wanted to bring you nice folks some cheese and coffee to kick start your day.
> Enjoy!


Woo hoo!! Thanks! 
Welcome to the CDR


----------



## AZtortMom

AnimalLady said:


> Good morning!!
> How are you Adam?


Hi AnimalLady *waves*


----------



## johnandjade

kathyth said:


> Hello,
> I have not been on this thread because I don't like to be cold. If you could turn the heat on, maybe I can come back.
> Wanted to bring you nice folks some cheese and coffee to kick start your day.
> Enjoy!




I've found it very warming in here  mr adam is busy teaching just now but my i offer you a refreshment?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm teaching all day, but good students, so should be alright.
> Enjoy your haircut and you time off.
> Hope the haircut works out okay!!


It looks like the haircut will be tomorrow morning instead. My hair grows like a weed! Have a fantastic day Adam!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> I've found it very warming in here  mr adam is busy teaching just now but my i offer you a refreshment?


I've had 2 ice cold refreshing beverages myself  but I'll take another!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> I've had 2 ice cold refreshing beverages myself  but I'll take another!!!!


Here's an armadillo for you to sit on too


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I've had 2 ice cold refreshing beverages myself  but I'll take another!!!!


 what's your poison?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Here's an armadillo for you to sit on too




mind check there's not a hedgehog asleep on it!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> what's your poison?


Budweiser...especially the 16 oz aluminum cans!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> Budweiser...especially the 16 oz aluminum cans!!!!


I meant aluminum bottles


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> I meant aluminum bottles


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Budweiser...especially the 16 oz aluminum cans!!!!




my weapon of choice as well, pint cans here as in Scotland. mind if i ask where you are?


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 152806




looks an inviting fridge


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fidos finally moved


Excellent news.
May take him a while to settle, but I'm sure he'll be very happy there.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 152806






boom!!! I hosted a works night in, that was just what i loaded up with before the lads arrived with more  was an 'interesting' night ! still have kebbab sauce stains on the wall


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent news.
> May take him a while to settle, but I'm sure he'll be very happy there.




i must admit we have been very lucky with fido so far, have never encountered any issues, moves, stress etc  i was toying with idea of putting old table with open front inside new, ease the transaction? 

the main issue is its getting cold overnight now, at least he'll be toasty cozy health wise in new?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The dog.....The damage...


Ooooppppppssssssss!!!!!!!!!
Poor thing was homesick, but that doesn't help you much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Good morning!!
> How are you Adam?


Good morning!!!!!!
(6.30 pm here, so early evening, I suppose.)
Beginning to think you'd forgotten us.
Busy teaching today, but I'm good, last student due in 30 mins for a couple of hours grammar.
I'm splendid, thanks, hope you are, too!!!!
Lovely of you to pop in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> Hello,
> I have not been on this thread because I don't like to be cold. If you could turn the heat on, maybe I can come back.
> Wanted to bring you nice folks some cheese and coffee to kick start your day.
> Enjoy!


Hello, Kathy, I see some of The Cold Dark Roomers have already been hospitable to you.
I can offer you warming drinks ( hot or cold ) or a one-legged pirate to cuddle, but the temperature is always cold I'm afraid.
The Comfortable Temperature Dark Room just doesn't have the same ring to it.
But you'll find the denizens of The CDR are warm as warm can be!
You are most welcome here, anytime!
And have 3 points to begin!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> Hello,
> I have not been on this thread because I don't like to be cold. If you could turn the heat on, maybe I can come back.
> Wanted to bring you nice folks some cheese and coffee to kick start your day.
> Enjoy!


Oh and extra points for the cheese and coffee!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> my weapon of choice as well, pint cans here as in Scotland. mind if i ask where you are?


I live in Michigan the state Michigan, USA


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 152810
> 
> 
> boom!!! I hosted a works night in, that was just what i loaded up with before the lads arrived with more  was an 'interesting' night ! still have kebbab sauce stains on the wall


I laughed so hard that's awesome!! Too bad we ain't neighbors LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> It looks like the haircut will be tomorrow morning instead. My hair grows like a weed! Have a fantastic day Adam!!


If it grows at that rate you won't be able to see out of it by morning!!!
See you later!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

stojanovski92113 said:


> I live in Michigan the state Michigan, USA


Obviously I had too much to drink...


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If it grows at that rate you won't be able to see out of it by morning!!!
> See you later!!!!


It's ok I tie my hair up a lot. I did the shorter haircut and I hated it. Even though my hair is long I still hate it cut short. I'm not sure what in saying too much had too many brews and I deserve it cause I haven't had a day to do nothing in a while


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Budweiser...especially the 16 oz aluminum cans!!!!


We have cans and bottles of Bud in The Cold Dark Room.
@Grandpa Turtle 144 loves it, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i must admit we have been very lucky with fido so far, have never encountered any issues, moves, stress etc  i was toying with idea of putting old table with open front inside new, ease the transaction?
> 
> the main issue is its getting cold overnight now, at least he'll be toasty cozy health wise in new?


He'll soon get used to the new one, i think a transition might actually lengthen his adjustment time. 
He should be lovely in the new one, temps all okay ?


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I laughed so hard that's awesome!! Too bad we ain't neighbors LOL




the cold dark room is always well stocked, if you can find it  

no neighbors here, just brothers and sisters... and lots of livestock


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have cans and bottles of Bud in The Cold Dark Room.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 loves it, too!




not heard much of gramps recently hope nothing is amiss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> It's ok I tie my hair up a lot. I did the shorter haircut and I hated it. Even though my hair is long I still hate it cut short. I'm not sure what in saying too much had too many brews and I deserve it cause I haven't had a day to do nothing in a while


i'll wait a couple of hours until after the student leaves, then i'll be playing catch up.
it's what Saturday's are for, right?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll wait a couple of hours until after the student leaves, then i'll be playing catch up.
> it's what Saturday's are for, right?


Ohhhhhhh yeeeeaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll soon get used to the new one, i think a transition might actually lengthen his adjustment time.
> He should be lovely in the new one, temps all okay ?





they all seem perfect so far  humidity is a little high though so bummed up heat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not heard much of gramps recently hope nothing is amiss


I think he's okay, and certainly hope so.
He's been posting a few a day in intros and elsewhere, but not much in chat or here recently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn will be a bit down this evening.
Wales lost 23-19 to South Africa, a terrific performance as Wales had half their squad injured.
And the ref was a bit suspect once or twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cheer up, Lynn, Wales should be proud of themselves!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Got an awesome eraser


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Got an awesome eraser
> View attachment 152835


That's great!
Are you going to keep it as an ornament or use it ?
I used to find that kind of eraser weren't much good at actually rubbing things out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, well, the student's not coming.
Probably because we have a thunderstorm and the rain is really heavy!!!!
First decent rain in a long while, much needed.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> The dog.....The damage...


Oh dear! That's a lot of chewing!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great!
> Are you going to keep it as an ornament or use it ?
> I used to find that kind of eraser weren't much good at actually rubbing things out.


Eh I'll probably use it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh dear! That's a lot of chewing!


Good afternoon; Michelle!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon; Michelle!


Hello! We've just got back from moving a recliner to our house for Ben  now I'm working on cleaning the couch we have


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello! We've just got back from moving a recliner to our house for Ben  now I'm working on cleaning the couch we have


Goodness!!!
Lots of couch action for you these last couple of days!!
Careful of your back!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening cold dark roomers!! 
How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!
> How is everyone?


Evening, Kirsty!!!!!
i'm great, how about you ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!
> Lots of couch action for you these last couple of days!!
> Careful of your back!


Will do! Lift with the legs! Relaxing now for sure while I wait for the cleaner to dry on one cushion. How is everyone?


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!
> How is everyone?


Hi!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Will do! Lift with the legs! Relaxing now for sure while I wait for the cleaner to dry on one cushion. How is everyone?


Fine, fine, fine, ta.
How come your cleaner's got wet ?
What did you do to her/him?
Or is it raining out like it is here.?


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!!!!!!
> (6.30 pm here, so early evening, I suppose.)
> Beginning to think you'd forgotten us.
> Busy teaching today, but I'm good, last student due in 30 mins for a couple of hours grammar.
> I'm splendid, thanks, hope you are, too!!!!
> Lovely of you to pop in!



Whoops! A bit of a time difference 

Forgotten about you? Never!
Just been super busy with life.

The little one is teething so it's been a rough day, now that's he's feeling a bit better it's off to do some errands. 

Talk later!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Whoops! A bit of a time difference
> 
> Forgotten about you? Never!
> Just been super busy with life.
> 
> The little one is teething so it's been a rough day, now that's he's feeling a bit better it's off to do some errands.
> 
> Talk later!!


A busy life is good, though a trifle tiring.
See you later!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm good 
I hope everyone is well 
Torts are enjoying their new house even though it is still under construction


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good
> I hope everyone is well
> Torts are enjoying their new house even though it is still under construction


Good to hear!!! 
I'm happy this evening!!!
No' reason, just am!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fine, fine, fine, ta.
> How come your cleaner's got wet ?
> What did you do to her/him?
> Or is it raining out like it is here.?


Haha haha my couch cleaner solution  it's bright and sunny here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Haha haha my couch cleaner solution  it's bright and sunny here!


Heavy rain here!!!
Hurrah!
But it nearly always has the decency to rain only after dark.


----------



## spud's_mum

The way monty looks at my mum when he wants to snuggle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The way monty looks at my mum when he wants to snuggle
> View attachment 152845


And who could resist ???


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And who could resist ???


Not me!
.... Unless I'm wearing dark coloured clothes as he molts soooooooooo much and I end up looking like monty, covered in white hair


----------



## spud's_mum

Look what I got!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And what does "A légpàrnàsom tele van angolnàkkol." mean ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Look what I got!
> View attachment 152846


For me, all of that would be an improvement!!!
I must get a Halloween costume ready.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn will be a bit down this evening.
> Wales lost 23-19 to South Africa, a terrific performance as Wales had half their squad injured.
> And the ref was a bit suspect once or twice.


Yes poor Wales They put up a brave fight and certainly gave as good as they got for most of it. They were in the lead at half time, but S A just pipped them at the post. Not a bad game at all . Considering all of the injuries they did really well to get to the quarter finals. At least they beat England  I'm very proud of them!
NZ are thrashing France at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes poor Wales They put up a brave fight and certainly gave as good as they got for most of it. They were in the lead at half time, but S A just pipped them at the post. Not a bad game at all . Considering all of the injuries they did really well to get to the quarter finals. At least they beat England  I'm very proud of them!
> NZ are thrashing France at the moment.


Only the French have ever beaten the All Blacks after being behind at half time in the world cup.
And they've done it twice.
Not this time, though, i don't think.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And what does "A légpàrnàsom tele van angolnàkkol." mean ?


The hovercraft is full of English ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon.
Its been quite busy in here?
Nice to see old and new faces!
(at least it would be if it wasn't dark!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The hovercraft is full of English ?


Nearly.
My hovercraft is full of eels, in Hungarian.
Very useful, i found on my last visit to Budapest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon.
> Its been quite busy in here?
> Nice to see old and new faces!
> (at least it would be if it wasn't dark!)


Yes, a busy evening so far.
Nice!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly.
> My hovercraft is full of eels, in Hungarian.
> Very useful i found on my last visit to Budapest.


I am not going to attempt to use the Hungarian language after I embarrassed myself with my attempts at Danish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am not going to attempt to use the Hungarian language after I embarrassed myself with my attempts at Danish.


Possibly wise.
I think some of these translation thingys are set up to make you make comical or rude mistakes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

According to the inventor of centigrade, what is the boiling point of water ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to the inventor of centigrade, what is the boiling point of water ?


It was invented by Celcius but that's all I know at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Oh dear 62 -13 to NZ
France totally outclassed!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to the inventor of centigrade, what is the boiling point of water ?


Its not going to be 100 is it? That's far too obvious!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear 62 -13 to NZ
> France totally outclassed!


Yep.
the Southern hemisphere asserting it's dominance once again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> the Southern hemisphere asserting it's dominance once again.


They're big lads!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its not going to be 100 is it? That's far too obvious!!!


You avoided the trap!
Anders Celcius had the boiling point at O°C and freezing at 100°C.
This was later reversed of course, though not quite literally that...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They're big lads!!


Indeed !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

.........so in today's measurements, what does 0°C represent ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar a got himself into a state 
So I came to give him his meds and he reached from the bridge to the bars to try and climb but fell and hit the lump and it started to bleed. 
Cheddar won't leave it alone and there was a hanging bit (not sure if it's scab or the lump drying out. 

His underneath just looks like a big bloody mess at the moment 
Got blood on me and all over his clean bedding I just got him 

Don't know weather to leave him in his big cage or to confine him to a smaller cage so he has less chance of knocking it


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .........so in today's measurements, what does 0°C represent ?


ice melts - not freezing point


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar a got himself into a state
> So I came to give him his meds and he reached from the bridge to the bars to try and climb but fell and hit the lump and it started to bleed.
> Cheddar won't leave it alone and there was a hanging bit (not sure if it's scab or the lump drying out.
> 
> His underneath just looks like a big bloody mess at the moment
> Got blood on me and all over his clean bedding I just got him
> 
> Don't know weather to leave him in his big cage or to confine him to a smaller cage so he has less chance of knocking it


Oh, no!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How awful for you both, you must fell terrible.
I know almost nothing about gerbils , I don't know what to suggest!!!!
Sorry!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar a got himself into a state
> So I came to give him his meds and he reached from the bridge to the bars to try and climb but fell and hit the lump and it started to bleed.
> Cheddar won't leave it alone and there was a hanging bit (not sure if it's scab or the lump drying out.
> 
> His underneath just looks like a big bloody mess at the moment
> Got blood on me and all over his clean bedding I just got him
> 
> Don't know weather to leave him in his big cage or to confine him to a smaller cage so he has less chance of knocking it


Poor Cheddar! Maybe if he's confined he may be bored and nibble it more - difficult to know what to do for best really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ice melts - not freezing point


Is the correct answer for points!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## spud's_mum

I've decided to leave him be for tonight and see how he is tomorrow. If he's still bad then I will call the vet and ask for advice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zero is the triple point of water, the first temperature that water can exist in three states as water vapour can also exist at this temperature.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152860


Well, not as bad as I imagined..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've decided to leave him be for tonight and see how he is tomorrow. If he's still bad then I will call the vet and ask for advice.


Yep, good plan.
Perhaps, in the dark he'll sleep and leave it alone ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, not as bad as I imagined..


 he is still himself but I'm trying to keep him clean and he's just making a trail of blood on the bits I clean 

As you can see, I cleaned his bedding in this house and he's rustling around making a cozy bed as we speak.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, good plan.
> Perhaps, in the dark he'll sleep and leave it alone ?


I hope so...
But he's making a little nest at the moment as I changed the bedding as it had blood all over it. Seems to have taken his mind off the lump as he's making a right racket at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> he is still himself but I'm trying to keep him clean and he's just making a trail of blood on the bits I clean
> 
> As you can see, I cleaned his bedding in this house and he's rustling around making a cozy bed as we speak.


Hopefully, by the morning it will have healed over and he'll leave it alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I hope so...
> But he's making a little nest at the moment as I changed the bedding as it had blood all over it. Seems to have taken his mind off the lump as he's making a right racket at the moment.


Let's hope so, poor little chap.


----------



## AZtortMom

Poor cheddar


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, by the morning it will have healed over and he'll leave it alone.


Yeah, hopefully
The only thing that seems to stop him is food (for about 10 seconds)
And changing his bedding (about 5 minutes) 
I'll have to just constantly be feeding him and changing his little house to keep him occupied


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, hopefully
> The only thing that seems to stop him is food (for about 10 seconds)
> And changing his bedding (about 5 minutes)
> I'll have to just constantly be feeding him and changing his little house to keep him occupied


Lucky there's no school tomorrow, i guess.


----------



## spud's_mum

Haha I'm watching cheddar and as he chewed the house roof to pieces, he no longer has one and now he's pushed a load of the paper bedding out of the roof and he's just come out looking confused and dragged a load back in


----------



## spud's_mum

he's trying to drag that big lump of bedding in haha. 

Cheese was always the best maker and as you can see, cheddar still seems to make his house look like it has exploded


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha I'm watching cheddar and as he chewed the house roof to pieces, he no longer has one and now he's pushed a load of the paper bedding out of the roof and he's just come out looking confused and dragged a load back in


Well, as long as he leaves his wound alone, it's all good!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which is colder, -40°C or -40°F ?


----------



## spud's_mum

-40*c?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> -40*c?


No, they are both the same!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which came first, Fahrenheit or centigrade ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which came first, Fahrenheit or centigrade ?


I'll Probably get this wrong but... Fahrenheit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll Probably get this wrong but... Fahrenheit?


Is correct for points!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The British, being British, use centigrade when it's cold and Fahrenheit when it's hot!!!
When it's hot we go " Phew, it's 92°!" , but when it's cold we say, "Brrrr! It's -5°!" we never say it's 23° which is the Fahrenheit for minus five Celcius.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which is colder, -40°C or -40°F ?


They're the same


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They're the same


Yep, but a bit late again, i'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What did Mussolini do ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, but a bit late again, i'm afraid.


Never mind!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble,,,????


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble,,,????


wobble - I have been on the Russian thread trying to persuade someone that two torts are not recommended.
(Water bowls question).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> wobble - I have been on the Russian thread trying to persuade someone that two torts are not recommended.
> (Water bowls question).


I am downloading.
Looked at that thread but is too photo heavy for me at the moment. 
Will try again now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am downloading.
> Looked at that thread but is too photo heavy for me at the moment.
> Will try again now.


Hopefully - success! They seem to have taken it on board!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully - success! They seem to have taken it on board!


Yep, just seen and posted!!!
Seems a sensible owner who is prepared to listen to advice. 
Good job, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, just seen and posted!!!
> Seems a sensible owner who is prepared to listen to advice.
> Good job, Lyn.


...and a very diplomatic response from you too.
Hopefully they're not just saying they will separate to shut me up.
But we have no control over that and can only trust them to do the right thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and a very diplomatic response from you to
> o.
> Hopefully they're not just saying they will separate to shut me up.
> But we have no control over that and can only trust them to do the right thing.


Quite.
But that's it here isn't it ?
We do our best and it's a case of win some, lose some and most of the time we'll never know!
But it's worth persevering, I believe, i've seen so many success stories due to the forum, including my Tidgy of course, 'cos four years ago, I was reading and following this information, though hadn't joined.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> But that's it here isn't it ?
> We do our best and it's a case of win some, lose some and most of the time we'll never know!
> But it's worth persevering, I believe, i've seen so many success stories due to the forum, including my Tidgy of course, 'cos four years ago, I was reading and following this information, though hadn't joined.


....and my Lola! I would have been lost without all the help from a member called yourlocalpoet whom Tom recommended I speak to about keeping a leopard in the UK. I was pretty certain I was going to take him to the BATK for rehoming before she persuaded me I could do it. I haven't seen her here for over a year but her help was invaluable - as is all the other help I've received since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, i've seen her on a lot of old threads.
She was around for almost 5 years, but just stopped posting for some reason in December.
Last visited in April.
it's funny how some people suddenly just disappear.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i've seen her on a lot of old threads.
> She was around for almost 5 years, but just stopped posting for some reason in December.
> Last visited in April.
> it's funny how some people suddenly just disappear.


She worked in FE so maybe a time thing.
The have longer days and even have to go in during holidays
- not as lucky as school teachers.
Her Esmerelda had a brilliant enclosure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She worked in FE so maybe a time thing.
> The have longer days and even have to go in during holidays
> - not as lucky as school teachers.
> Her Esmerelda had a brilliant enclosure.


Yeah, maybe she'll come back sometime.
Not as lucky as me either! 
Hope Joe's Mum comes back too.


----------



## Lyn W

Yes I enjoyed chatting with her and hearing about Joe.
I wonder where she is these days.

Anyway Adam, time for me to climb the apples and pears.
Did you notice the CDR emptied when I arrived!?
Hope it wasn't something I said!
Never mind I expect I will catch up with most people tomorrow
Until then take care and a very goodnight to you.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I enjoyed chatting with her and hearing about Joe.
> I wonder where she is these days.
> 
> Anyway Adam, time for me to climb the apples and pears.
> Did you notice the CDR emptied when I arrived!?
> Hope it wasn't something I said!
> Never mind I expect I will catch up with most people tomorrow
> Until then take care and a very goodnight to you.!


The Cold Dark room seems to have become quiet during our night time at the moment, don't know why.
Nothing to do with you!
Unless you've been speaking Danish with people.
Nos da!!
And see you tomorrow, I hope. !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And so I'm also off to bed now, due to a lack of buddies to play with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But in the exciting Calendar Competition, Tidgy did manage a vote today, so hurrah.
But still outside the top 12.
i'm beginning to think Tidgy might not win


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodnight Cold Dark Roomais.
Good night Cold Dark Room .


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And so I'm also off to bed now, due to a lack of buddies to play with.


That's sad. I haven't voted in the calendar contest. There are great pictures there though. Even if they don't get the top 12 everybody that enters is in the calendar right? I am not much of a competitor. I feel bad if people don't get votes. Because we all love our own tortoises so much and we think they are the best So people might get their feelings hurt if nobody votes for them.


----------



## leigti

I am almost done with my ramp and bridge connecting the two enclosures. I stopped and took a break and I can't seem to get motivated to get started again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And, when we all drag ourselves out of our beds in the mornings of our different time zones it'll be October 18th.
So, it's National Chocolate Cupcake Day.
Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyy, might manage that.
And National No Beard Day!

National Day of Writing for teachers of English. 
(sort of me).
And The National Day of Prayer and Fasting in Zambia.
So they'll be happy today I sincerely hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> That's sad. I haven't voted in the calendar contest. There are great pictures there though. Even if they don't get the top 12 everybody that enters is in the calendar right? I am not much of a competitor. I feel bad if people don't get votes. Because we all love our own tortoises so much and we think they are the best So people might get their feelings hurt if nobody votes for them.


Hi, Tina, very sweet of you to drop in when i'm lonely, but i really must go to bed!!!!!
Great to see you back here, though.
You're right, everybody gets at least a montage picture in it, so they say, and that's great, but a month would be nice.
I, too, feel bad about the ones with no votes, and am tempted to vote for the myself, i also haven't voted. (yet).
So difficult, but i do think the two leaders are exceptional.
And right again, i adore my Tidgy in the same way I imagine parents love their kids.
But honestly, it's just great to be a part of this wonderful world of torts and turtles. 
i'd vote for them all if I could.
hope nobody gets hurt!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I am almost done with my ramp and bridge connecting the two enclosures. I stopped and took a break and I can't seem to get motivated to get started again.


Crikey, i forgot!!!!
Are there new pictures, i haven't had an alert.
Too tired now, will have to look tomorrow.
You take care now and thanks for popping by.


----------



## leigti

OK, here's a sneak peek. Very bad picture but you get the general idea.

I will update the thread tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone! im watching the goonies  

.. the film, not the housecoats


----------



## spud's_mum

Today cheddar looks much better 
He's cleaned himself up and the hanging bit has fallen off and it no longer looks as sore.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Today cheddar looks much better
> He's cleaned himself up and the hanging bit has fallen off and it no longer looks as sore.




hopefully he will heal up quickly


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hopefully he will heal up quickly


Well hello stranger haven't Hurd from you lately


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> OK, here's a sneak peek. Very bad picture but you get the general idea.
> View attachment 152907
> I will update the thread tomorrow.


Wow!!!
Looks very interesting and impressive, functional and imaginative.
Must remember to look up the thread later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Today cheddar looks much better
> He's cleaned himself up and the hanging bit has fallen off and it no longer looks as sore.


That's great news!!!!!
Hopefully, he'll leave it alone, the silly Cheddar!!!!
Morning, Spud's Mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone! im watching the goonies
> 
> .. the film, not the housecoats


Morning, bit of a cult film, but I didn't like it, i'm afraid.
Good morning, John!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well hello stranger haven't Hurd from you lately


Likewise, Grandpa, and we were all talking about you and Bud and drinking it in here yesterday, pictures and all!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all, first lesson in 10 minutes, so will catch you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Likewise, Grandpa, and we were all talking about you and Bud and drinking it in here yesterday, pictures and all!!!


In that it's a RICE beer, I figure it's worldwide.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In that it's a RICE beer, I figure it's worldwide.


Well, we do have a large supply of Coors in here, too Ken.
Good morning, you're up very late or very early ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Very late tonight. I took a nap for 2 hours watching a move. I woke up thinking coffee would taste good. It did. Reality Good. Here it is going on 2:30 am and I'm awake. Sigh !


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great news!!!!!
> Hopefully, he'll leave it alone, the silly Cheddar!!!!
> Morning, Spud's Mum.


Morning 
I'm up bright And early today, already off skateboarding 

How are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm up already off skateboarding.
> How are you?


So very happy I'm not off skateboarding.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I was a youngins, I was into skateboarding. Back then we had clay wheels and open bearings. Then the nylon wheels and closed bearings came out. They were so damn expensive, there was no chance my single mom raising 6 kids by herself was gonna put out the bread for them. I made the choice then and there that I was done trying.


----------



## spud's_mum

just cruising around


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning
> I'm up bright And early today, already off skateboarding
> 
> How are you?


Oh Oh alarm bells ringing!!!
I can see an injury pending!!
Have a good time - hopefully!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So very happy I'm not off skateboarding.


Me too although I fear that Spuds mum may need a few of us to carry her to A&E later!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was a youngins, I was into skateboarding. Back then we had clay wheels and open bearings. Then the nylon wheels and closed bearings came out. They were so damn expensive, there was no chance my single mom raising 6 kids by herself was gonna put out the bread for them. I made the choice then and there that I was done trying.


Clay wheels?
Was this the stone age?
I know nothing about skateboarding except that it looks potentially painful!!
Apart from my car and bike I like to keep two feet on terra firma.
I manage a bit of ice skating but can't stop myself or turn corners
so have to crash into the barrier at each end of the rink or
whoever gets in my way!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well hello stranger haven't Hurd from you lately




how have you been gramps? hope all is well


----------



## Lyn W

Morning John how are you and how is Fido enjoying his new pad?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> how have you been gramps? hope all is well


Did you hear Bud is trying to buy Coors and Miller beer company's ? It looks like Ken is going to be drinking rice beer !


----------



## Lyn W

Got to go,
have a good day everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John how are you and how is Fido enjoying his new pad?



oh he is  throwing himself off his hides and but wiggling on plants . temps held brilliantly overnight, im impressed with the results! 

hope you have a good day


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you hear Bud is trying to buy Coors and Miller beer company's ? It looks like Ken is going to be drinking rice beer !




I actually had a pint of coors a few weeks back while out at dinner, they didn't have bud!! :0


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Very late tonight. I took a nap for 2 hours watching a move. I woke up thinking coffee would taste good. It did. Reality Good. Here it is going on 2:30 am and I'm awake. Sigh !


I'm on the coffee too, in an attempt to wake me up this morning.
Also very, very good, but not sure it's working today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning
> I'm up bright And early today, already off skateboarding
> 
> How are you?


I was rubbish at skateboarding, always falling off.
i'm good, but busy, been teaching and another student in half an hour.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Clay wheels?
> Was this the stone age?
> I know nothing about skateboarding except that it looks potentially painful!!
> Apart from my car and bike I like to keep two feet on terra firma.
> I manage a bit of ice skating but can't stop myself or turn corners
> so have to crash into the barrier at each end of the rink or
> whoever gets in my way!


Afternoon, Lyn.
I'm the same with ice skating, I don't fall over, can go really fast, but can't turn and have to use the barrier to stop, or a conveniently placed person.
BLAM!!!!
Ha de ha!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you hear Bud is trying to buy Coors and Miller beer company's ? It looks like Ken is going to be drinking rice beer !


Yes, heard, but will they allow them to dominate the market like that ?
And i'm sure they'll keep the Coors recipe the same.
Or stop it completely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Got to go,
> have a good day everyone!


Enjoy your lunch!!!
See you later, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh he is  throwing himself off his hides and but wiggling on plants . temps held brilliantly overnight, im impressed with the results!
> 
> hope you have a good day


Good to hear the enclosures panning out alright.
Splendid!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good to hear the enclosures panning out alright.
> Splendid!!




not bad for a car washer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not bad for a car washer


Pretty darn good for anybody, i'd say!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty darn good for anybody, i'd say!!!!




shuffles feet , fank oo . im just waiting for it to collapse and busrt into flames! 

hows today been mr adam? many lessons left?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shuffles feet , fank oo . im just waiting for it to collapse and busrt into flames!
> 
> hows today been mr adam? many lessons left?


Just one left to so, i think, a palaeo lesson in 40 minutes time.
Should be fun.
It's Smilodon today (biggest of the sabre-toothed cats.)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just one left to so, i think, a palaeo lesson in 40 minutes time.
> Should be fun.
> It's Smilodon today (biggest of the sabre-toothed cats.)




was it churchill that said, find a job you love doing and you'll never work again? 

usual day off tomorrow? I think Monday should be renamed 'nonday'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was it churchill that said, find a job you love doing and you'll never work again?
> 
> usual day off tomorrow? I think Monday should be renamed 'nonday'


It is often attributed to Confucius but probably wasn't
We don't know who coined it. 
Yep, day off tomorrow!!!!!!!
Shopping, mainly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is often attributed to Confucius but probably wasn't
> We don't know who coined it.
> Yep, day off tomorrow!!!!!!!
> Shopping, mainly.




we'll claim it on his behalf then  


don't use a cannon to kill a mosquito, confucius? 

old or new town? more potatoes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we'll claim it on his behalf then
> 
> 
> don't use a cannon to kill a mosquito, confucius?
> 
> old or new town? more potatoes?


To be honest I didn't know who that was attributed to, but I looked it up and it does seem to be Confucius, yeah.
Old town for a potato or two, then new town as i need some more bookcases.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone! im watching the goonies
> 
> .. the film, not the housecoats


HEEEYYYY YOU GUYSSSSSS


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> HEEEYYYY YOU GUYSSSSSS


Heeeeeyyyyyy!!!!!
Happy Sunday, Meech!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyy!!!!!
> Happy Sunday, Meech!!


Happy Sunday! How is everyone this fine morning? It's a tad chilly here today just a bit over 7 degrees C.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy Sunday! How is everyone this fine morning? It's a tad chilly here today just a bit over 7 degrees C.


Just finished work, I think, and day off tomorrow!!
Still hot here 
But a thunderstorm on it's way, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just one left to so, i think, a palaeo lesson in 40 minutes time.
> Should be fun.
> It's Smilodon today (biggest of the sabre-toothed cats.)


Wow Smilodon is one of your students?
Impressive - must be like tracing his family tree!


----------



## Lyn W

Poor old Scotland the Brave!
My heart goes out to you!
Just pipped at the post by Oz
34-35 in last few minutes of game.
A fantastic game very very disappointed for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow Smilodon is one of your students?
> Impressive - must be like tracing his family tree!


I wish I did have a Smilodon.
That would be great!!!
Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Poor old Scotland the Brave!
> My heart goes out to you!
> Just pipped at the post by Oz
> 34-35 in last few minutes of game.
> A fantastic game very very disappointed for them.


Darned students, missed a great game by the look of it!!
Poor Scotland!!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> HEEEYYYY YOU GUYSSSSSS


Hello Michelle!! How are you back there? And how's Ben? Hope you are both well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish I did have a Smilodon.
> That would be great!!!
> Evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam You have had a busy day!
All finished now?


----------



## Prairie Mom




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Darned students, missed a great game by the look of it!!
> Poor Scotland!!


It really was!
I thought Oz would slaughter them but Scotland were brilliant.
Just a line out penalty for Oz at the end of the game and the win was cruelly snatched from Scotland.
Ireland were convincingly beaten by Argentina so it will be a southern hemisphere final.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam You have had a busy day!
> All finished now?


Quite busy, 6 hours, but a possibility of a student in 5 minutes, but they've missed three in a row so probably won't come.
Time to prepare to watch my Doctor Who episode!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam You have had a busy day!
> All finished now?


Did you have a nice meal with your sis today ?
Good day in general ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 152969


Quite right, i was!
Excellent!
Points!
Hi, Chrissy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you have a nice meal with your sis today ?
> Good day in general ?


Yes thanks, lovely roast chicken lunch!
Didn't have time for a walk today because of the 2 matches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It really was!
> I thought Oz would slaughter them but Scotland were brilliant.
> Just a line out penalty for Oz at the end of the game and the win was cruelly snatched from Scotland.
> Ireland were convincingly beaten by Argentina so it will be a southern hemisphere final.


Yeah, the Europeans have been a little unlucky, but it is in Europe a ultimately not good enough.
Even South Africa's surprise defeat was by Japan!
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks, lovely roast chicken lunch!
> Didn't have time for a walk today because of the 2 matches.


Missed them both.
hey ho, Doctor Who in a bit!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Missed them both.
> hey ho, Doctor Who in a bit!!


The Irish match wasn't up to much!
Enjoy your Dr Who!


----------



## johnandjade

X factor on tv, I think not! radox bath, beer and smooth fm will do nicely. silly pop culture tv, not for me at all


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> we'll claim it on his behalf then
> 
> 
> don't use a cannon to kill a mosquito, confucius?
> 
> old or new town? more potatoes?


Good evening John, how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> X factor on tv, I think not! radox bath, beer and smooth fm will do nicely. silly pop culture tv, not for me at all


Nor me! Can't stand it!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John, how are you?



tennn hut!!! hello miss gillian, how have you been?? im a poor soul tonight, stupid wrist is causing pain and worst of all jade has X factor on tv (


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nor me! Can't stand it!!




I refer to it as bubble gum 'urates'


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> tennn hut!!! hello miss gillian, how have you been?? im a poor soul tonight, stupid wrist is causing pain and worst of all jade has X factor on tv (


Sorry about that pain you have. Have you taken any pain killer? And wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tennn hut!!! hello miss gillian, how have you been?? im a poor soul tonight, stupid wrist is causing pain and worst of all jade has X factor on tv (


Don't know which would cause the most pain there!
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> X factor on tv, I think not! radox bath, beer and smooth fm will do nicely. silly pop culture tv, not for me at all


They show this and Britain's got talent as well as the US and Arab versions on satellite here.
Hate them all!!
Horrifying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The Irish match wasn't up to much!
> Enjoy your Dr Who!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They show this and Britain's got talent as well as the US and Arab versions on satellite here.
> Hate them all!!
> Horrifying.


I fail to see how humiliating people is entertainment.
I really don't get it.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry about that pain you have. Have you taken any pain killer? And wishes for a speedy recovery!




i need a a full wrist replacement, but it's game over when i do.. wont be able to work so putting off as long as possible. meds are a laugh, 16 tabs a day doesn't even help much had a few rounds of surgery as well to postpone the inevitable... its not life threatening though so wibble on i shall


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't know which would cause the most pain there!
> Hope you are feeling better soon.




definitely the audio assault!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They show this and Britain's got talent as well as the US and Arab versions on satellite here.
> Hate them all!!
> Horrifying.




all you need to win them is a pair of white nike air max, a guitar and a sob story! 

or a dog who an 'dance'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I fail to see how humiliating people is entertainment.
> I really don't get it.


I don't either.
Maybe they like to see people with even less of a life than they have ?
Makes them feel better ?
No idea, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i need a a full wrist replacement, but it's game over when i do.. wont be able to work so putting off as long as possible. meds are a laugh, 16 tabs a day doesn't even help much  had a few rounds of surgery as well to postpone the inevitable... its not life threatening though so wibble on i shall


I need a lung replacement and they haven't been invented yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all you need to win them is a pair of white nike air max, a guitar and a sob story!
> 
> or a dog who an 'dance'


No trainers of any sort, wifey has an old guitar and I have a few sob stories.
No dog and Tidgy's not much of a one for dancing.
Think I couldn't even qualify.
Good


----------



## leigti

johnandjade said:


> i need a a full wrist replacement, but it's game over when i do.. wont be able to work so putting off as long as possible. meds are a laugh, 16 tabs a day doesn't even help much had a few rounds of surgery as well to postpone the inevitable... its not life threatening though so wibble on i shall


Is there really such thing as a full wrist replacement?


----------



## leigti

And a lung replacement is called a transplant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> And a lung replacement is called a transplant.


I smoke, so they won't, and my case isn't as bad as some that need them.
They are hoping my lungs will regrow a little bit more, but i think not much if at all.
And they don't do them here, not 'invented', so i'd have to go back to Europe for a long time.


----------



## spud's_mum

monty snuggles


----------



## spud's_mum

babbbyyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152987
> babbbyyyy


He really is a lovely sweet dog!


----------



## spud's_mum

he just gets cuter and cuter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 152988
> he just gets cuter and cuter


He's had plenty of practice.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's had plenty of practice.


After being with my aunts over sized staffy reminds me of how snuggly monty is. My aunts staff can only sit at our feet and doesn't sit still to snuggle.
I don't know what I'd do without a monty to snuggle


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I need a lung replacement and they haven't been invented yet.




a nice iron one ailments are no fun are they, but do we follow medical advice?? poppycock! soldier on in ignorance we shall


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No trainers of any sort, wifey has an old guitar and I have a few sob stories.
> No dog and Tidgy's not much of a one for dancing.
> Think I couldn't even qualify.
> Good




we shall make do with the calendar comp


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> After being with my aunts over sized staffy reminds me of how snuggly monty is. My aunts staff can only sit at our feet and doesn't sit still to snuggle.
> I don't know what I'd do without a monty to snuggle


Can't really do too much snuggling with Spud, unfortunately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a nice iron one ailments are no fun are they, but do we follow medical advice?? poppycock! soldier on in ignorance we shall


i'm not ignorant, just stubborn and plain stupid.


----------



## johnandjade

leigti said:


> Is there really such thing as a full wrist replacement?




unfortunately apparently so  , they have mentioned a 'fussing' op, remove the offender and 'pin' the rest but yet again it'll be a temporary solution


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we shall make do with the calendar comp


Indeed!!!
Hurrah for that!
Real tort talent and very exciting!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I smoke, so they won't, and my case isn't as bad as some that need them.
> They are hoping my lungs will regrow a little bit more, but i think not much if at all.
> And they don't do them here, not 'invented', so i'd have to go back to Europe for a long time.




health tourism is not uncommon, at least you are definitely intitled and deservent of of it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm not ignorant, just stubborn and plain stupid.




true! its more fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> health tourism is not uncommon, at least you are definitely intitled and deservent of of it


Ummm, i just don't want to spend ages in hospital away from wifey and Tidgy again, it was horrible last time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> true! its more fun


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well its ironing night again so I will have to leave you for a while.
If you have gone before I get back then have a good night.
But other wise see you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well its ironing night again so I will have to leave you for a while.
> If you have gone before I get back then have a good night.
> But other wise see you later!


I expect i'll be about.
Doctor Who seems t be delayed tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ummm, i just don't want to spend ages in hospital away from wifey and Tidgy again, it was horrible last time.




quality time is better than months of trauma in my opinion, pro's and cons if you follow me?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect i'll be about.
> Doctor Who seems t be delayed tonight.


Maybe he's having trouble with the Tardis and he's using his sonic screwdriver as we speak.
I'm sure he'll be there soon.
Have fun


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well its ironing night again so I will have to leave you for a while.
> If you have gone before I get back then have a good night.
> But other wise see you later!



steaming on a Sunday night


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect i'll be about.
> Doctor Who seems t be delayed tonight.


 

noticed a few on bbc iplayer if it helps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quality time is better than months of trauma in my opinion, pro's and cons if you follow me?


i'm coping pretty well.
Quite happy despite the occasional moan. 
And you're right, I think quality of life is very important.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm coping pretty well.
> Quite happy despite the occasional moan.
> And you're right, I think quality of life is very important.




hey, you deserve too! I would happily fax over a lung if I could and was useable! I actually have signed over everything to the donar list, though I doubt anything will be salvageable lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening cold dark roomers!
How is everyone?

I have bad news... Beastie is sick and I don't know why


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe he's having trouble with the Tardis and he's using his sonic screwdriver as we speak.
> I'm sure he'll be there soon.
> Have fun


Sonic screwdriver gone.
He uses sonic sunglasses now.
Rubbish!!!!
I hate sunglasses!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> noticed a few on bbc iplayer if it helps


Ta, but I don't think I can get it here.
Anyway, waiting on a dvd with all the extras.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hey, you deserve too! I would happily fax over a lung if I could and was useable! I actually have signed over everything to the donar list, though I doubt anything will be salvageable lol


Still a good thing to do.
Even if they only use me for dissection and experiment that's good.
(as long as it's after i'm dead.).


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!
> How is everyone?
> 
> I have bad news... Beastie is sick and I don't know why




oh noo  what is the symptoms?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sonic screwdriver gone.
> He uses sonic sunglasses now.
> Rubbish!!!!
> I hate sunglasses!




very shady behaviour


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!
> How is everyone?
> 
> I have bad news... Beastie is sick and I don't know why


Oh sh*t no!!!!!!!
What's the matter?
Now i'm really worried.
Poor Beastie.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> oh noo  what is the symptoms?


He hasn't eat in 3 days. He is guzzling water like there's no tomorrow and he's really anemic looking. Plus he refuses to bask. 
I only noticed his colour was gone today but I thought he was maybe not eating due to the reduction in temps. I have been bathing him every day for 20 minutes in warm water and he guzzles. 
I think he might have parasites


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> He hasn't eat in 3 days. He is guzzling water like there's no tomorrow and he's really anemic looking. Plus he refuses to bask.
> I only noticed his colour was gone today but I thought he was maybe not eating due to the reduction in temps. I have been bathing him every day for 20 minutes in warm water and he guzzles.
> I think he might have parasites




perhaps stool sample to the vet? is it possible hes just going into 'winter mode' ?


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Michelle!! How are you back there? And how's Ben? Hope you are both well.


I'm well! Hope you and Oli are well too  Bens doing well his surgery is Tuesday.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> tennn hut!!! hello miss gillian, how have you been?? im a poor soul tonight, stupid wrist is causing pain and worst of all jade has X factor on tv (


Alternate between ice and heat for your wrist!


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> He hasn't eat in 3 days. He is guzzling water like there's no tomorrow and he's really anemic looking. Plus he refuses to bask.
> I only noticed his colour was gone today but I thought he was maybe not eating due to the reduction in temps. I have been bathing him every day for 20 minutes in warm water and he guzzles.
> I think he might have parasites


Did you try the carrot baby food soak? Not a cure all but might perk him up to get him eating


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> perhaps stool sample to the vet? is it possible hes just going into 'winter mode' ?


That's what I thought but he doesn't ever usually look anemic? Plus he didn't poop today or yesterday! 
He does usually poo in the car though. I take him to Falkirk because they are the closest to me with a reputable reptil vet. I'm going to make an appointment


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Did you try the carrot baby food soak? Not a cure all but might perk him up to get him eating


Yeah good shout. I'll give it a bash in the morning. Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> He hasn't eat in 3 days. He is guzzling water like there's no tomorrow and he's really anemic looking. Plus he refuses to bask.
> I only noticed his colour was gone today but I thought he was maybe not eating due to the reduction in temps. I have been bathing him every day for 20 minutes in warm water and he guzzles.
> I think he might have parasites


Visit to a recognized herp vet then.
But it may be that he's thinking of brumating.
It's not a worry to go a couple of days without pooping and the extra drinking happens when they eat less in preparation for the winter sleep.
Likewise a refusal to bask.
Not sure about the anaemic look though, but Tidgy's skin colour does gradually change and vary.
Specialist vet, just to be safe.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Visit to a recognized herp vet then.
> But it may be that he's thinking of brumating.
> It's not a worry to go a couple of days without pooping and the extra drinking happens when they eat less in preparation for the winter sleep.
> Likewise a refusal to bask.
> Not sure about the anaemic look though, but Tidgy's skin colour does gradually change and vary.
> Specialist vet, just to be safe.


Yeah I'm going to go to be on the safe side. I wouldn't be concerned if it wasn't for the fact he looks so pale- if that makes sense. 
I just went and checked the temps in beasties enclosure and it's 18.6 degrees which is not that much lower than in the summer for it being night time. Also I got him a new light a few days back so hopefully shouldn't dip in temps much more. 
I'll give my vet a call in the morning and try the baby carrot soak


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As long as he can warm up in the morning it's fine, but as he's not basking you need to raise the temperature, in my opinion.
Good luck and send him our love. (wifey's, Tidgy's and mine.)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as he can warm up in the morning it's fine, but as he's not basking you need to raise the temperature, in my opinion.
> Good luck and send him our love. (wifey's, Tidgy's and mine.)


That's only the temperature at night time. During the day it's typically 23 degrees and about 28(ish) under his light. That ok or should I go higher?


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah good shout. I'll give it a bash in the morning. Thanks


I hope it helps!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm well! Hope you and Oli are well too  Bens doing well his surgery is Tuesday.




best of luck to ben


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's only the temperature at night time. During the day it's typically 23 degrees and about 28(ish) under his light. That ok or should I go higher?


Also in the summer it's higher. Usually 25 basking side and 31 under his light. Do you think this is maybe why he's being a bit off? I can bump the heating up and see


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Alternate between ice and heat for your wrist!




will try this


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> best of luck to ben


Thanks! We're both ready for the healing process to begin


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's what I thought but he doesn't ever usually look anemic? Plus he didn't poop today or yesterday!
> He does usually poo in the car though. I take him to Falkirk because they are the closest to me with a reputable reptil vet. I'm going to make an appointment




actually read about a vibrating 'bullet' doing the same job, will try find link


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> will try this


Should help with stiffness at least


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> actually read about a vibrating 'bullet' doing the same job, will try find link



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Impacted-tort-cured-by-vibrator-=0.111573/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's only the temperature at night time. During the day it's typically 23 degrees and about 28(ish) under his light. That ok or should I go higher?


My basking areas are 35 to 40 degrees, which is natural here in Morocco for Greeks.
I have my ambient temp away from that at 25.
Especially, if he's not doing any basking, i don't think he'll be warm enough to be hungry or properly digest his food hence no poops.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah I'm going to go to be on the safe side. I wouldn't be concerned if it wasn't for the fact he looks so pale- if that makes sense.
> I just went and checked the temps in beasties enclosure and it's 18.6 degrees which is not that much lower than in the summer for it being night time. Also I got him a new light a few days back so hopefully shouldn't dip in temps much more.
> I'll give my vet a call in the morning and try the baby carrot soak




we have started giving fido more light, house lamps on earlier than his his enclosure etc, just to help him oblivious to the season change, might be worth a try if not already?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Ok thanks. I'm feeling a little stupid now lol. I will increase my temps so they are on par with what he usually gets in the summer. Presumably my summer temps are ok? Usually when it's a really hot day and it goes up to 38degrees in his basking area he won't go near it. It's like it's too hot for him.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> Also in the summer it's higher. Usually 25 basking side and 31 under his light. Do you think this is maybe why he's being a bit off? I can bump the heating up and see


Sorry this is wrong 25 at the 'cool' side and 31 in his basking area


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Also in the summer it's higher. Usually 25 basking side and 31 under his light. Do you think this is maybe why he's being a bit off? I can bump the heating up and see


Yep, if it's getting colder, he'll think it's time to brumate.
Up the temps.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Impacted-tort-cured-by-vibrator-=0.111573/


That's amazing!! And a bit weird. Wonder who thought of that lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, if it's getting colder, he'll think it's time to brumate.
> Up the temps.


Ok thanks. I'll do just that #imanidiot
I would lose my head if it wasn't already attached  
Anyhow what else has been happening?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ok thanks. I'm feeling a little stupid now lol. I will increase my temps so they are on par with what he usually gets in the summer. Presumably my summer temps are ok? Usually when it's a really hot day and it goes up to 38degrees in his basking area he won't go near it. It's like it's too hot for him.


if it's a naturally hot day, he won't need his heat lamp, it becomes unnecessary, but it should be there for warming when he's cold or had a cooler night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ok thanks. I'll do just that #imanidiot
> I would lose my head if it wasn't already attached
> Anyhow what else has been happening?


You're not an idiot, we all learn as we go along.
Not asking would be stupid.
Nothing much exciting happening here, been a bit busy but day off tomorrow, lots of shopping.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're not an idiot, we all learn as we go along.
> Not asking would be stupid.
> Nothing much exciting happening here, been a bit busy but day off tomorrow, lots of shopping.


I'm sill going to go to the vets but I'm concerned about hoe anemic he looks. 
Did you watch the rugby? I hear no uk team has made it to the semi final


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're not an idiot, we all learn as we go along.
> Not asking would be stupid.
> Nothing much exciting happening here, been a bit busy but day off tomorrow, lots of shopping.


Clothes shopping?? You treating wifey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm sill going to go to the vets but I'm concerned about hoe anemic he looks.
> Did you watch the rugby? I hear no uk team has made it to the semi final


I was working so missed it all
No Northern hemisphere teams at all in the semis for the first time ever.
Yes, the vets is good.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Clothes shopping?? You treating wifey?


Potatoes for wifey.
Bookcases for me.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Potatoes for wifey.
> Bookcases for me.


Ah lol. Sounds very exciting! I hope you both enjoy your day off  
You deserve it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ah lol. Sounds very exciting! I hope you both enjoy your day off
> You deserve it!!


It means going to the New Town.
But i'll buy some nice new bits for the house and that'll keep wifey happy, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all, early night for me tonight.
Good Night Cold Dark Roomeroids.
Good Night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the new day will be October 19th which means.:
National Seafood Bisque Day.
National Clear Your Virtual Desktop Day.
National Day in Albania
and National Heroes Day in Jamaica.
So there you go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No votes for Tidgy today in The Tortoise Forum Calendar Competition 
Now 15th, well out of a Calendar Month placing.
Never mind, still time yet!!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all!! i woke thinking it was Sunday hope you all had a nice weekend and the heads aren't too fuzzy this morning.


----------



## johnandjade

ahh, wee bit of sinatra to start the day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. Just about everyone called in sick this morning. So I'll be stuck in the office and also be able to spend some time here.
The dog is settling down and is very loving. It figures that we would get to like each other the day before she goes back home.
Aside from ripping up some window screens and being out of control in general, she hasn't been too bad. 
She has reminded me that all dogs aren't the same. And maybe I'm not ready to buy another one just yet.
I hope that everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all!! i woke thinking it was Sunday hope you all had a nice weekend and the heads aren't too fuzzy this morning.


Morning, John.
You still boss man this week ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh, wee bit of sinatra to start the day


Sinatra and coffee??
Splendid!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Just about everyone called in sick this morning. So I'll be stuck in the office and also be able to spend some time here.
> The dog is settling down and is very loving. It figures that we would get to like each other the day before she goes back home.
> Aside from ripping up some window screens and being out of control in general, she hasn't been too bad.
> She has reminded me that all dogs aren't the same. And maybe I'm not ready to buy another one just yet.
> I hope that everyone had a nice weekend.


Morning, Ed.
Sounds like your co-workers had a bit too much of a good weekend!
The dog is adjusting to his new pack!
Great weekend here, thanks, though quite busy.
Day off today.
Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> Sounds like your co-workers had a bit too much of a good weekend!
> The dog is adjusting to his new pack!
> Great weekend here, thanks, though quite busy.
> Day off today.
> Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!


Very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning everyone!!!!!!
It's another lovely sunny day and i'm venturing off to the New Town in a while which is always a bit scary for me.
They've got roads up there and everything!!
Wish me luck.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> You still boss man this week ?



sure am  , got service cars to do now as well so its more responsibility.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sure am  , got service cars to do now as well so its more responsibility.


Splendid.
i'm sure you'll do a marvelous job.


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning. Happy Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning, Michelle.
Hope you're enjoying your day!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> i'm sure you'll do a marvelous job.




I deligated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I deligated


One of the key skills of management, which, sadly, many never master.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the key skills of management, which, sadly, many never master.




boss man called this morning, took great pleasure in telling him its all under control 

braved the new town yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Keep putting it off.
Must go soon.
Or not.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Keep putting it off.
> Must go soon.
> Or not.




but wifey needs potatoes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> but wifey needs potatoes


I wish married life could always be that easy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but wifey needs potatoes


That's local shopping.
Don't mind that at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish married life could always be that easy!


It isn't.
i think she wants an an onion or two as well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It isn't.
> i think she wants an an onion or two as well




outrageous demands


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a carrot, apparently.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a carrot, apparently.


It always starts simple. Doesn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It always starts simple. Doesn't it?


Give them an inch and they take a mile.
She'll be asking for meat next.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Happy Monday.


Happy Monday  glad to hear the dog is settling in!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Michelle.
> Hope you're enjoying your day!!!



Another day in paradise ya'll  hope you enjoy your trip to new town!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Another day in paradise ya'll  hope you enjoy your trip to new town!


Hmmmm.
Still putting it off at the moment.
Some of the shops there won't even haggle!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Still putting it off at the moment.
> Some of the shops there won't even haggle!


I love haggling! I had such a bust day yesterday that I'm quite enjoying a slow day at clinic. I've been busy sanitizing the house so Ben has a super clean home to come to tomorrow. I swept and washed the floors with vinegar. Spent a good 1.5 hrs on the bathroom. Did a ton of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, and cleaned some of the upholstery. Whew!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I love haggling! I had such a bust day yesterday that I'm quite enjoying a slow day at clinic. I've been busy sanitizing the house so Ben has a super clean home to come to tomorrow. I swept and washed the floors with vinegar. Spent a good 1.5 hrs on the bathroom. Did a ton of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, and cleaned some of the upholstery. Whew!




how is mr ben doing??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love haggling! I had such a bust day yesterday that I'm quite enjoying a slow day at clinic. I've been busy sanitizing the house so Ben has a super clean home to come to tomorrow. I swept and washed the floors with vinegar. Spent a good 1.5 hrs on the bathroom. Did a ton of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, and cleaned some of the upholstery. Whew!


Goodness!
You don't fancy coming over and doing my place do you?
Haggling is one of my most favourite things.
Great fun, makes shopping so much more fun.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo! jade went to the shop and got me beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo! jade went to the shop and got me beer


She really is a most splendid person.
Still i'm getting wifey potatoes, so I must be nice too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She really is a most splendid person.
> Still i'm getting wifey potatoes, so I must be nice too.


Yes. I imagine they could be used as a weapon!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how is mr ben doing??


He's doing ok! He's a wee nervous, never had a surgery like this but he'll be fine  I took two days off to take care of him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I imagine they could be used as a weapon!


Yep, being hit by a flying King Edward is rather painful.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> You don't fancy coming over and doing my place do you?
> Haggling is one of my most favourite things.
> Great fun, makes shopping so much more fun.


I hate cleaning! But I'd do it for a friend ;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's doing ok! He's a wee nervous, never had a surgery like this but he'll be fine  I took two days off to take care of him


Send him our love and best wishes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I hate cleaning! But I'd do it for a friend ;-)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Send him our love and best wishes.


I certainly will. He's a tough gent but he's going to be cranky. Can't eat or drink after midnight OR SMOKE. and his surgery is late morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I certainly will. He's a tough gent but he's going to be cranky. Can't eat or drink after midnight OR SMOKE. and his surgery is late morning.


Oh, i would be so cranky!!!
No cigarette for breakfast, no coffee, at least a little nervous.
I'd be a monster!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I really am going out now.
Smoke me a kipper, i'll be back for breakfast.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i would be so cranky!!!
> No cigarette for breakfast, no coffee, at least a little nervous.
> I'd be a monster!!!


It'll be interesting  I even brushed the dog with a special brush called the furminator that is EXCELLENT at pulling out dead undercoat and loose hair. Buddy loves it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It'll be interesting  I even brushed the dog with a special brush called the furminator that is EXCELLENT at pulling out dead undercoat and loose hair. Buddy loves it


"Furminator".
ha ha!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Furminator".
> ha ha!


It's great! Little expensive but the beat purchase I've made grooming wise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's great! Little expensive but the beat purchase I've made grooming wise


Wonder if it would be good as a Chrstmas present for wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's great! Little expensive but the beat purchase I've made grooming wise


Wifey molts a lot, her hairs are all over the place, including Tidgy's enclosure sometimes, students go home covered in long blonde hairs, it's ridiculous!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey molts a lot, her hairs are all over the place, including Tidgy's enclosure sometimes, students go home covered in long blonde hairs, it's ridiculous!


Hmmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hmmmmm


Well, it's difficult to come up with ideas for her Christmas presents, you know.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's difficult to come up with ideas for her Christmas presents, you know.


Bahaha, I she'd terribly too. There are always long curly brown hairs around the house. Our shower suffers


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah I'm going to go to be on the safe side. I wouldn't be concerned if it wasn't for the fact he looks so pale- if that makes sense.
> I just went and checked the temps in beasties enclosure and it's 18.6 degrees which is not that much lower than in the summer for it being night time. Also I got him a new light a few days back so hopefully shouldn't dip in temps much more.
> I'll give my vet a call in the morning and try the baby carrot soak


Sorry to hear Beasties a bit off colour. I haven't managed to find a jar of baby food carrot so if you have the same problem, I once asked if it would be possible to make my own by pulping carrot to a mush, soaking in a little water, then adding the strained juice to the bath water and people thought that would be as good as the baby food.
Hope he picks up soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bahaha, I she'd terribly too. There are always long curly brown hairs around the house. Our shower suffers


One of the advantages of going bald is that i don't shed as much.
They fall out once and that's it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I really am going out now.
> Smoke me a kipper, i'll be back for breakfast.




...what a guy


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I certainly will. He's a tough gent but he's going to be cranky. Can't eat or drink after midnight OR SMOKE. and his surgery is late morning.


I hope all goes well for Ben today and that he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnandjade

to sum up today's mood


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all!
Only 4 days to half term !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

After another hour of procrastinating I am now going out.
See you all later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all!
> Only 4 days to half term !!




hope they fly in for you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After another hour of procrastinating I am now going out.
> See you all later.




good luck ace! a stop in the shop on way home myself... need to quench my thirst


----------



## johnandjade

result!! jades made mac n cheese for tea


----------



## johnandjade

tonight mathew, im going to be.... 

the milk tray man!




my wee woman deserves a little treat today


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After another hour of procrastinating I am now going out.
> See you all later.


The shops will be shut before you get there! Happy spending!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tonight mathew, im going to be....
> 
> the milk tray man!
> View attachment 153075
> 
> 
> 
> my wee woman deserves a little treat today


You have to deliver them by hanging off a helicopter!
Great way to show she is loved and appreciated!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hope they fly in for you


Should go in the blink of an eye! The last 7 weeks have certainly flown by.
Friday is a training day so the kids are only in for 3 more days!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Ed, How are you today?
That's an interesting new avatar you have there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, How are you today?
> That's an interesting new avatar you have there.


Fine Lyn. Are you back to yourself or still hurting?
That is the symbol of my old school. The University of South Carolina "Gamecocks"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The football team is simply horrible. Time to ramp up my support!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine Lyn. Are you back to yourself or still hurting?
> That is the symbol of my old school. The University of South Carolina "Gamecocks"


All better now thanks Ed.
I was wondering if it was a school or football team badge.
How was your weekend - apart from having window screens to fix?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> All better now thanks Ed.
> I was wondering if it was a school or football team badge.
> How was your weekend - apart from having window screens to fix?


O'K. Better than I expected. The little pooch didn't do a whole lot of harm. He did squirt out of the front door while I was getting the mail and I had to chase him down the street.
I'm very glad that you're better.
I've been thinking about you and wishing you well.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You have to deliver them by hanging off a helicopter!
> Great way to show she is loved and appreciated!




made jade look out the window, then produced them, best I could do


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> O'K. Better than I expected. The little pooch didn't do a whole lot of harm. He did squirt out of the front door while I was getting the mail and I had to chase him down the street.
> I'm very glad that you're better.
> I've been thinking about you and wishing you well.


Little monkey he is! I am dog sitting for a couple of days next week but Fudge is no trouble.
Looking forward to having an excuse for some good autumnal walks.
We've had some pretty decent weather lately - chilly, but dry and even sunny.
So hope it continues a while longer.
Thanks you for the kind thoughts, they did the trick!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> made jade look out the window, then produced them, best I could do


I see that ad is back on tv - I only mentioned it a couple of weeks ago thinking it was a blast from the past then the next night saw they are using it again!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I see that ad is back on tv - I only mentioned it a couple of weeks ago thinking it was a blast from the past then the next night saw they are using it again!




this happens all the time with us and movies, will watch a DVD, day or so later its on TV! perhaps its time to try the lottery!!! oohhh we should totally have syndicate for here


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I hope all goes well for Ben today and that he has a speedy recovery.


Me too! Thanks for the kind thoughts  I think it's going to go really well.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Me too! Thanks for the kind thoughts  I think it's going to go really well.


Hi Meech is it all over yet?
I've lost track of how far behind the UK you are over there.


----------



## Lyn W

Its so dark here and its only 18.45!
From Sunday it will be dark before 6 p.m. after the clocks have gone back to GMT


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech is it all over yet?
> I've lost track of how far behind the UK you are over there.


Not yet. It will all be over tomorrow  we're only about 5 hours apart I think !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bye john, Lyn, Michelle. Hope nobody got left out.
gotta go for today.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Not yet. It will all be over tomorrow  we're only about 5 hours apart I think !


Oh yes it's only Monday isn't it? I'm a whole day ahead of myself


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bye john, Lyn, Michelle. Hope nobody got left out.
> gotta go for today.


See you soon Ed take care


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bye john, Lyn, Michelle. Hope nobody got left out.
> gotta go for today.


Have a good evening Ed!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes it's only Monday isn't it? I'm a whole day ahead of myself


You're just ready for half term!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You're just ready for half term!


I certainly am!
The scary thing is that after half term it is only 8 weeks to Christmas!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I certainly am!
> The scary thing is that after half term it is only 8 weeks to Christmas!


Shhhhh! I'm not ready!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Shhhhh! I'm not ready!


Fortunately all of my nephews and nieces are of an age where they prefer the money or gift vouchers, so I am able to do all my xmas shopping in the week before Xmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to sum up today's mood


Not very cheerful!!!! 
Hangover ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all!
> Only 4 days to half term !!


Hurrah !!!!
They'll soon pass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good luck ace! a stop in the shop on way home myself... need to quench my thirst


Back now.
Also stopped in The Cave.
one advantage of the New Town.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> result!! jades made mac n cheese for tea


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tonight mathew, im going to be....
> 
> the milk tray man!
> View attachment 153075
> 
> 
> 
> my wee woman deserves a little treat today


I got mine a lettuce!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The shops will be shut before you get there! Happy spending!


Shops open 'til 10 here, so no worries there.
Rained a bit though.
Didn't spend much money!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Should go in the blink of an eye! The last 7 weeks have certainly flown by.
> Friday is a training day so the kids are only in for 3 more days!


Is it really seven weeks already ????
Wow!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Fortunately all of my nephews and nieces are of an age where they prefer the money or gift vouchers, so I am able to do all my xmas shopping in the week before Xmas.


It's going to be a lean christmas here. I'll probably buy a couple gifts for our young nieces but everyone else is getting baked goods. Ben will be out of work for at least a month, christmas is the least of our worries lol. That is my birthday though


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it really seven weeks already ????
> Wow!!!


Yup and counting - this week is our 8th!
Hi Adam did you get your bookcases?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bye john, Lyn, Michelle. Hope nobody got left out.
> gotta go for today.




hope you have a good one mr ed


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's going to be a lean christmas here. I'll probably buy a couple gifts for our young nieces but everyone else is getting baked goods. Ben will be out of work for at least a month, christmas is the least of our worries lol. That is my birthday though


Well that's a lovely idea!
Unfortunately if I were to give baked goods I don't think my family would appreciate them!
They would all have a good laugh at my attempts though!
Is your birthday Xmas day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bye john, Lyn, Michelle. Hope nobody got left out.
> gotta go for today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very cheerful!!!!
> Hangover ?




just feel a bit defeated today, Monday blues I guess. nothing a wibble won't fix . shopping go ok?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got mine a lettuce!


all be cos the lady loves......umm.....salad?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's going to be a lean christmas here. I'll probably buy a couple gifts for our young nieces but everyone else is getting baked goods. Ben will be out of work for at least a month, christmas is the least of our worries lol. That is my birthday though


Don't forget a cake for The Cold Dark Room!!!
Ant cake for the armadillos would be nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup and counting - this week is our 8th!
> Hi Adam did you get your bookcases?


Yep, be delivered tomorrow morning. 
Which might mean afternoon and I'm out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget a cake for The Cold Dark Room!!!
> Ant cake for the armadillos would be nice.


and a carrot cake for the snow leopard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just feel a bit defeated today, Monday blues I guess. nothing a wibble won't fix . shopping go ok?


Yes, ta, not too bad, but feel a bit ill now.
Wibble!
Better?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back now.
> Also stopped in The Cave.
> one advantage of the New Town.




no caves on my daily hike  i have to make to with a can hidden up my sleeve


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Well that's a lovely idea!
> Unfortunately if I were to give baked goods I don't think my family would appreciate them!
> They would all have a good laugh at my attempts though!
> Is your birthday Xmas day?


I'm a firm believer in "it's the thought that counts" I don't place much value on gift giving because I believe that's why so many people stress over the holiday. Come over to the house, grab a dog or a tort. Eat drink and be merry. That's what the holidays are for anyway  and yep, Dec 25


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> all be cos the lady loves......umm.....salad?


She does, yes!
(And Tidgy can have a little).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got mine a lettuce!




I actually got jade a pair of football gloves last Christmas... she unwrapped and was like ' ehhh?? what??!!!' 


i said, it's cause you're a keeper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> and a carrot cake for the snow leopard


And slug bread for the hedgehogs!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> just feel a bit defeated today, Monday blues I guess. nothing a wibble won't fix . shopping go ok?


Monday blues get you sometimes! YOU defeated Monday today


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget a cake for The Cold Dark Room!!!
> Ant cake for the armadillos would be nice.


Well of course!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm a firm believer in "it's the thought that counts" I don't place much value on gift giving because I believe that's why so many people stress over the holiday. Come over to the house, grab a dog or a tort. Eat drink and be merry. That's what the holidays are for anyway  and yep, Dec 25


A double celebration! Did your folks separate the two when you were a kid so you had your own special day or was it all rolled into one?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> It's going to be a lean christmas here. I'll probably buy a couple gifts for our young nieces but everyone else is getting baked goods. Ben will be out of work for at least a month, christmas is the least of our worries lol. That is my birthday though



we done that last year, jade made iced ginger, went down a treat


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I actually got jade a pair of football gloves last Christmas... she unwrapped and was like ' ehhh?? what??!!!'
> 
> 
> i said, it's cause you're a keeper


Aww you big softy you!!!
How lovely


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> A double celebration! Did your folks separate the two when you were a kid so you had your own special day or was it all rolled into one?


They did separate the two! And I could not be more thankful they did


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, ta, not too bad, but feel a bit ill now.
> Wibble!
> Better?




indeed. hope it you feel better once your settled


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no caves on my daily hike  i have to make to with a can hidden up my sleeve


Caves are alcohol shops, hidden through a door at the back of a supermarket or in a small separate shop round the corner, so as not to offend the Muslim majority. Though they still get picketed sometimes and are closed for the month of Ramadan and the big festivals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm a firm believer in "it's the thought that counts" I don't place much value on gift giving because I believe that's why so many people stress over the holiday. Come over to the house, grab a dog or a tort. Eat drink and be merry. That's what the holidays are for anyway  and yep, Dec 25


Ok, I will think about giving you a gift, come over and grab myself a tort and some nosh and booze.
Sounds perfect!!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm a firm believer in "it's the thought that counts" I don't place much value on gift giving because I believe that's why so many people stress over the holiday. Come over to the house, grab a dog or a tort. Eat drink and be merry. That's what the holidays are for anyway  and yep, Dec 25




hear hear!! I actually refuse to do Christmas dinner, think its been 10yrs! i'll give gifts to family as its a must but other than that i just don't do it. despise the forced structure of it all.... why do we need a reason to have a happy day?! 

i bet it sucks having a bithday on Christmas though?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually got jade a pair of football gloves last Christmas... she unwrapped and was like ' ehhh?? what??!!!'
> 
> 
> i said, it's cause you're a keeper


That is wonderful.
Sadly though, wifey thought a goalie was the one who scored the goals, so she'd just get more confused.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Aww you big softy you!!!
> How lovely




i have my moments . 

one night when she was asleep, i put little notes on every mirror in the house, saying things like 'why look, you're perfect '


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, I will think about giving you a gift, come over and grab myself a tort and some nosh and booze.
> Sounds perfect!!!


I will get my family a trip to the Tower of London
because it's the fort that counts!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Caves are alcohol shops, hidden through a door at the back of a supermarket or in a small separate shop round the corner, so as not to offend the Muslim majority. Though they still get picketed sometimes and are closed for the month of Ramadan and the big festivals.




seen in the news a chap got arrested in country for having made wine  

to be fair he had been in the country for a few years and new the law


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> hear hear!! I actually refuse to do Christmas dinner, think its been 10yrs! i'll give gifts to family as its a must but other than that i just don't do it. despise the forced structure of it all.... why do we need a reason to have a happy day?!
> 
> i bet it sucks having a bithday on Christmas though?


Exactly! I love thanksgiving and Christmas, I truly do. But it's because we see so much family not how many gifts we get. I was raised in that family is your first priority so holidays where family can get together, they are my favorite. 
It's not so bad. It was rougher when I was younger. I could never have a birthday party ON my birthday


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is wonderful.
> Sadly though, wifey thought a goalie was the one who scored the goals, so she'd just get more confused.




the old classic, get her a flashlight!


... 'just wanted to see your face light up '


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hear hear!! I actually refuse to do Christmas dinner, think its been 10yrs! i'll give gifts to family as its a must but other than that i just don't do it. despise the forced structure of it all.... why do we need a reason to have a happy day?!
> 
> i bet it sucks having a bithday on Christmas though?


I never used to do Christmas before wifey came along, just maybe get drunk at the office party etc.
But wifey loves Christmas, so now I happily do two!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the old classic, get her a flashlight!
> 
> 
> ... 'just wanted to see your face light up '


You're not just a big softie you're a bit of an old smooth operator too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have my moments .
> 
> one night when she was asleep, i put little notes on every mirror in the house, saying things like 'why look, you're perfect '


Wifey did that for me.
Except the notes said,"Watch it!!!! Seven Years' Bad Luck!".


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Exactly! I love thanksgiving and Christmas, I truly do. But it's because we see so much family not how many gifts we get. I was raised in that family is your first priority so holidays where family can get together, they are my favorite.
> It's not so bad. It was rougher when I was younger. I could never have a birthday party ON my birthday





we are a weddings and funerals kind of family. my sister actually got a note excusing her from doing a family tree in school as ours is just to complicated lol. 

half brothers and sisters, step brothers and sisters and adopted members as well! its a family orchard we have lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we are a weddings and funerals kind of family. my sister actually got a note excusing her from doing a family tree in school as ours is just to complicated lol.
> 
> half brothers and sisters, step brothers and sisters and adopted members as well! its a family orchard we have lol


- a rich tapestry though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> seen in the news a chap got arrested in country for having made wine
> 
> to be fair he had been in the country for a few years and new the law


Which country ?
Morocco?
They make alcohol here, excellent wines, good lagers, spirits, all sorts.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never used to do Christmas before wifey came along, just maybe get drunk at the office party etc.
> But wifey loves Christmas, so now I happily do two!



jade loves it, she'll go to her mums. yip, i stay home all alone with a bottle and thats good enough for me. 

people think it's depressing and 'sad' , but thats how i wish to choose to spend it, refuse every invite and do my own thing


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You're not just a big softie you're a bit of an old smooth operator too!



only because im bald


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey did that for me.
> Except the notes said,"Watch it!!!! Seven Years' Bad Luck!".



i will do this


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i will do this


No don't do that!
You can go off people you know!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> - a rich tapestry though!




tapestry full of pr"£%$ lol.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which country ?
> Morocco?
> They make alcohol here, excellent wines, good lagers, spirits, all sorts.




middle east I think? outlawed.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tapestry full of pr"£%$ lol.


......better add 'naughty boy' to that list of descriptions of you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade loves it, she'll go to her mums. yip, i stay home all alone with a bottle and thats good enough for me.
> 
> people think it's depressing and 'sad' , but thats how i wish to choose to spend it, refuse every invite and do my own thing


It's what I used to do, i was happy enough!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ......better add 'naughty boy' to that list of descriptions of you!!



I'm actually one of the good ones believe it or not lol. one of my uncles actually killed his wife!  few rotten apples in this orchard


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm actually one of the good ones believe it or not lol. one of my uncles actually killed his wife!  few rotten apples in this orchard


Oh dear! We all have our black sheep in the family,
bigger families can have whole flocks of them!
It's bucking the trend and what we make of ourselves that counts though.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's what I used to do, i was happy enough!!!




hear hear . if i went with jade to mums i would be uncomfortable and it would bring everyone down.. best we all do as we wish and its  all round! 


plus jades mum sends over a plate for me  , even get a little tub of gravy and some desert


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> middle east I think? outlawed.


Oh, probably Saudi Arabia.
Happens quite often there, alcohol illegal, though you can get it on the working compounds for foreigners and the police usually turn a blind eye.
And i entirely agree with the Saudis, it's their country, their laws, if you break them you take the risk of paying the price.
When i worked there, i never drank alcohol.!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear! We all have our black sheep in the family,
> bigger families can have whole flocks of them!
> It's bucking the trend and what we make of ourselves that counts though.




my mum wishes i had nothing to do with my dads side, they are a different breed. but still i dont judge, found out the bad ones for my self


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm actually one of the good ones believe it or not lol. one of my uncles actually killed his wife!  few rotten apples in this orchard


Did he get away with it???
And if so, how did he do it ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my mum wishes i had nothing to do with my dads side, they are a different breed. but still i dont judge, found out the bad ones for my self


I expect your Mum is just worried you will get into all sorts of trouble
but I don't think you seem like the sort of man to be easily influenced and persuaded to go off the rails.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, probably Saudi Arabia.
> Happens quite often there, alcohol illegal, though you can get it on the working compounds for foreigners and the police usually turn a blind eye.
> And i entirely agree with the Saudis, it's their country, their laws, if you break them you take the risk of paying the price.
> When i worked there, i never drank alcohol.!



indeed! the chap had been in the country for a few years so knew the script! if you don't like the rules, don't go, simple isn't it. 

i may bend a few laws here, but i wouldn't relocate to a country that didn't suit... one that caters would be the sensible choice!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did he get away with it???
> And if so, how did he do it ?




perhaps thats why my mum disapproves


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> indeed! the chap had been in the country for a few years so knew the script! if you don't like the rules, don't go, simple isn't it.
> 
> i may bend a few laws here, but i wouldn't relocate to a country that didn't suit... one that caters would be the sensible choice!


It riles me that people emigrate, then don't respect the laws of the country.
But enough said - no politics!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It riles me that people emigrate, then don't respect the laws of the country, or want to apply their own.
> But enough said - no politics!


Quite right, though.
I live here and respect their culture, customs, beliefs and laws.
I live with the people, know no other expats.
i fast in Ramadan, share their festivals and keep my drinking private.
It works for me.
Great place to live!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I expect your Mum is just worried you will get into all sorts of trouble
> but I don't think you seem like the sort of man to be easily influenced and persuaded to go off the rails.




true, I manage that all by myself to be fair she had a tough job raising me! 

true story, when i was a nipper and didn't want do do something.. I would headbutt a wall full force! then do as asked?! no tears, no emotion just a solid malkie (headbutt) then got too it. explains alot I guess!


thankfully no lasting damage. jdjdhndhdndndndndndjuunbbzzki


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> true, I manage that all by myself to be fair she had a tough job raising me!
> 
> true story, when i was a nipper and didn't want do do something.. I would headbutt a wall full force! then do as asked?! no tears, no emotion just a solid malkie (headbutt) then got too it. explains alot I guess!
> 
> 
> thankfully no lasting damage. jdjdhndhdndndndndndjuunbbzzki


Hmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm well! Hope you and Oli are well too  Bens doing well his surgery is Tuesday.


Hello Michelle, hello Ben. Glad to hear you are both fine. Oli and I are well.

GOD LUCK to Ben! And hope all goes well.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ....................thankfully no lasting damage. jdjdhndhdndndndndndjuunbbzzki


Yes Polyfilla is great for patching up walls!
Must have been an easy way of knocking 2 rooms into 1!
...........Call John - tell him he's got to wash up.....

CRASH!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.




i know, sad thing is the mentality is still the same! im the cut my nose of to spite my face type :/. mum told me i did the headbutt thing in the middle of a busy kids shop one day! poor woman must have been mortified


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes Polyfilla is great for patching up walls!
> Must have been an easy way of knocking 2 rooms into 1!
> ...........Call John - tell him he's got to wash up.....
> 
> CRASH!!!!!




'heeeerrrrs johnny!!'


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do some school work now.
Will try to get back later
(fell asleep on sofa last night and
woke up 2.30 am)
Enjoy the rest of the evening,
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes Polyfilla is great for patching up walls!
> Must have been an easy way of knocking 2 rooms into 1!
> ...........Call John - tell him he's got to wash up.....
> 
> CRASH!!!!!




have a told my rude joke about unibond?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have a told my rude joke about unibond?


Yes -once or twice!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i know, sad thing is the mentality is still the same! im the cut my nose of to spite my face type :/. mum told me i did the headbutt thing in the middle of a busy kids shop one day! poor woman must have been mortified


i'm the same about everything.
Tell me to do something, i'll do the opposite.
I often sulk, I sometimes throw wobblies. 
But I don't hold grudges.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do some school work now.
> Will try to get back later
> (fell asleep on sofa last night and
> woke up 2.30 am)
> Enjoy the rest of the evening,
> TTFN


Good luck with the marking or whatever.
Hopefully, see you later.
i'll still be about at 2.30; i expect!!! 
if not, nos da!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes -once or twice!!




i have a habit of that, memory like a sive ( please excuse spelling)


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> we are a weddings and funerals kind of family. my sister actually got a note excusing her from doing a family tree in school as ours is just to complicated lol.
> 
> half brothers and sisters, step brothers and sisters and adopted members as well! its a family orchard we have lol


We're like that too! It might not be THAT complicated but we definitely have a huge tree! And it only got bigger after I got married


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Michelle, hello Ben. Glad to hear you are both fine. Oli and I are well.
> 
> GOD LUCK to Ben! And hope all goes well.


Thanks Gillian! I have faith it will all go well


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm the same about everything.
> Tell me to do something, i'll do the opposite.
> I often sulk, I sometimes throw wobblies.
> But I don't hold grudges.


I'm a champion pouter


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm the same about everything.
> Tell me to do something, i'll do the opposite.
> I often sulk, I sometimes throw wobblies.
> But I don't hold grudges.




im actually really easy going, can and have accepted a few wrong doings.. we all mess up now and then. that being said i've had to wash my hands of a few people due to lack of honesty... situations arrise, but i can't abide not putting your hands up and coming clean.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We're like that too! It might not be THAT complicated but we definitely have a huge tree! And it only got bigger after I got married




tis no bad thing marriage is not for me though... its the number one cause of divorce


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm a champion pouter


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
I love pouting too, it's a great hobby!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im actually really easy going, can and have accepted a few wrong doings.. we all mess up now and then. that being said i've had to wash my hands of a few people due to lack of honesty... situations arrise, but i can't abide not putting your hands up and coming clean.


Agreed, completely. 
Not that I ever do anything wrong, of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis no bad thing marriage is not for me though... its the number one cause of divorce


And the best thing i ever did!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the best thing i ever did!




i bet it was an emotional wedding, even the cake was in tiers!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i bet it was an emotional wedding, even the cake was in tiers!!!


Ha de ha!
Actually it wasn't.
We had a crockenbush, kind of a mountain of cream filled profiteroles coveres in spun sugar and strawberries! 
Beautiful and yummy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> Actually it wasn't.
> We had a crockenbush, kind of a mountain of cream filled profiteroles coveres in spun sugar and strawberries!
> Beautiful and yummy!




there is a new trend here, rather than laying on the usual buffet at the reception of tuna sandwiches etc.... 

rolls and bacon!!! its a winner in my book


----------



## johnandjade

forgot to post this morning... the birdies are off on holidays



perhaps they'll bring back some coconuts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there is a new trend here, rather than laying on the usual buffet at the reception of tuna sandwiches etc....
> 
> rolls and bacon!!! its a winner in my book


Yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Would have worked for me.
But we had a sit down three course meal, with food prepared by a special chef brought in for the day.
Bit over the top but absolutely delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> forgot to post this morning... the birdies are off on holidays
> View attachment 153083
> 
> 
> perhaps they'll bring back some coconuts


Gripping them by the husk!
Very wise, these birds.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Would have worked for me.
> But we had a sit down three course meal, with food prepared by a special chef brought in for the day.
> Bit over the top but absolutely delicious!




quite right, make the most of it  

news again today, about a wedding where the groom failed to show. sooo, the meal went ahead however, the bride invited the towns homeless 


and went on the hunnymoon with her mum. 


did you and wifey go away?


----------



## johnandjade

if you're morrocon in the living room, and english in the kitchen...

what are you in the bathroom????


'your a peein'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quite right, make the most of it
> 
> news again today, about a wedding where the groom failed to show. sooo, the meal went ahead however, the bride invited the towns homeless
> 
> 
> and went on the hunnymoon with her mum.
> 
> 
> did you and wifey go away?


Yes, i read that story.
At the time I was running a couple of businesses and working for a couple of other places, 362 days a year!
We took our honeymoon three years later! 
Paris, which we both love.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just Put curl definition serum in my hair and French plaited it 
It could look nice tomorrow when I take it out...
Or it could go very bad and just be a frizzy mess.... 

I love French plaits but I don't have time to do 2 in the morning before school and 1 just falls out easily. 

How are you all??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just Put curl definition serum in my hair and French plaited it
> It could look nice tomorrow when I take it out...
> Or it could go very bad and just be a frizzy mess....
> 
> I love French plaits but I don't have time to do 2 in the morning before school and 1 just falls out easily.
> 
> How are you all??


Hi, Spud's Mum!!! 
Hope it ends up nice, though the frizzy mess could be funny. 
I'm good, day off for me today and bought some bookcases and potatoes!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i read that story.
> At the time I was running a couple of businesses and working for a couple of other places, 362 days a year!
> We took our honeymoon three years later!
> Paris, which we both love.




wow!!! you really have had a busy journey haven't you! hope you're reaking the benifts now. i went to Paris with the school, seen the sights but too young to appreciate . my main memories from that trip was being in a room next to my teacher and her husband ( thin walls) and seeing a bare 'enjoying his own company' !!! both rather amusing for a teenage boy


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's Mum!!!
> Hope it ends up nice, though the frizzy mess could be funny.
> I'm good, day off for me today and bought some bookcases and potatoes!


You bought your own spud? 
Frizzy mess is most defiantly NOT funny. Do you know how hard it is going about daily life when your hair is not on fleek? It's hard I tell you! HARRRRDDD


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Just Put curl definition serum in my hair and French plaited it
> It could look nice tomorrow when I take it out...
> Or it could go very bad and just be a frizzy mess....
> 
> I love French plaits but I don't have time to do 2 in the morning before school and 1 just falls out easily.
> 
> How are you all??




all good here  been enjoying watching Fido explore his new home. how is spud enjoying his? chedder been ok today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> You bought your own spud?
> Frizzy mess is most defiantly NOT funny. Do you know how hard it is going about daily life when your hair is not on fleek? It's hard I tell you! HARRRRDDD


Wifey's went green when she died it once.
Very funny. 
Yes, I've got several spuds now!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> all good here  been enjoying watching Fido explore his new home. how is spud enjoying his? chedder been ok today?


Spuds been a bit sleepy for the past week. Think it's because of heating as the heater takes ages to get hot. Sorting the glass out at the weekend to that should help. He comes out, eats wonders around for a couple hours and sleeps again. 

Cheddar seems ok.
Chewing every bit of cardboard I give to him 


Glad fido likes his new home


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's went green when she died it once.
> Very funny.
> Yes, I've got several spuds now!!!




did you ever have a spud gun when you were young...ger  mr adam? 

the kind that fires bits of potato, not torts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spuds been a bit sleepy for the past week. Think it's because of heating as the heater takes ages to get hot. Sorting the glass out at the weekend to that should help. He comes out, eats wonders around for a couple hours and sleeps again.
> 
> Cheddar seems ok.
> Chewing every bit of cardboard I give to him
> 
> 
> Glad fido likes his new home


So pleased Cheddar is better.


----------



## spud's_mum

Got to retire for the night now 
Got another test that I haven't revised for tomorrow 
Already had to wing one today but I got a good score so that's ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you ever have a spud gun when you were young...ger  mr adam?
> 
> the kind that fires bits of potato, not torts


Yup, I did.
And water pistols.
And catapults .
I was a menace!


----------



## spud's_mum

"Let me outtttttt!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Got to retire for the night now
> Got another test that I haven't revised for tomorrow
> Already had to wing one today but I got a good score so that's ok


NIght night.
Or as we say in Wales, 
Nos da!
Glad you got a good score on the last one and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Spuds been a bit sleepy for the past week. Think it's because of heating as the heater takes ages to get hot. Sorting the glass out at the weekend to that should help. He comes out, eats wonders around for a couple hours and sleeps again.
> 
> Cheddar seems ok.
> Chewing every bit of cardboard I give to him
> 
> 
> Glad fido likes his new home




it's true, always some adjustments to be made isn't there. such a cute little fellow, jade lets out a big 'aww' every time she sees a pic of spud  glad chedders still happy and active, must mean hes ok and not suffering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> "Let me outtttttt!"
> View attachment 153098


Ha ha !!!
He looks fine now!!!
Night, Cheddar!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Got to retire for the night now
> Got another test that I haven't revised for tomorrow
> Already had to wing one today but I got a good score so that's ok




best of luck! and a good breakfast in the morning, feed the brain and you'll ace it no problem


----------



## spud's_mum

he's making a mess and being noisy... For once I'm happy about that.


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm going for real now.
Have a great day tomorrow guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best of luck! and a good breakfast in the morning, feed the brain and you'll ace it no problem


Spud's mum eats ice cream for breakfast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153099
> 
> View attachment 153100
> View attachment 153101
> he's making a mess and being noisy... For once I'm happy about that.


Yep!
Hurrrrrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhh for making a mess!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I did.
> And water pistols.
> And catapults .
> I was a menace!




oh the slingshots  i had a hunting grade one, around the same time a friends neighbors greenhouse apparently self destructed. strange (whistles innocently)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going for real now.
> Have a great day tomorrow guys


Thanks, you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh the slingshots  i had a hunting grade one, around the same time a friends neighbors greenhouse apparently self destructed. strange (whistles innocently)


I did many bad things.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> "Let me outtttttt!"
> View attachment 153098





'it aint easy being cheesy'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did many bad things.




boys will be boys! if anything you should be thankful think... im only 29 but lucky enough to be quite possibly in the last generation of kids who actually went out to play. its all playstations and facbook now, no playing with worms or lead bassed paint  


my little nephew actually loves spending time with me as I encourage him to run around and fall over, get dirty hands etc... his mum probably gives him a row if he farts :/


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> You bought your own spud?
> Frizzy mess is most defiantly NOT funny. Do you know how hard it is going about daily life when your hair is not on fleek? It's hard I tell you! HARRRRDDD


I have curly hair and it's ALWAYS got some frizz in it! The struggle is real


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boys will be boys! if anything you should be thankful think... im only 29 but lucky enough to be quite possibly in the last generation of kids who actually went out to play. its all playstations and facbook now, no playing with worms or lead bassed paint
> 
> 
> my little nephew actually loves spending time with me as I encourage him to run around and fall over, get dirty hands etc... his mum probably gives him a row if he farts :/


All necessary stuff.
I loved painting worms with lead based paint!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's went green when she died it once.
> Very funny.
> Yes, I've got several spuds now!!!


I dyed mine once and it turned out magic marker red! Twas awful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have curly hair and it's ALWAYS got some frizz in it! The struggle is real


As is my struggle to keep some!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I dyed mine once and it turned out magic marker red! Twas awful


Photo?
He asks hopefullly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey's just come in with a cheeseboard!!!!
I love my wifey!


----------



## johnandjade

so jades asleep the armadillo, never even touched the milk tray!! should i be nice and wake her with chocolate and go to bed... 


or, get out the party poppers and scary mask?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's just come in with a cheeseboard!!!!
> I love my wifey!




points for wifey!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so jades asleep the armadillo, never even touched the milk tray!! should i be nice and wake her with chocolate and go to bed...
> 
> 
> or, get out the party poppers and scary mask?


The latter.
After you've eaten the Milk Tray!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The latter.
> After you've eaten the Milk Tray!




then i'd be sleeping on the armadillo!


----------



## johnandjade

best way to hide a horse.... 'mask-a-pony'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> then i'd be sleeping on the armadillo!


Yeah, you're right.
best not.


----------



## johnandjade

I could remove all the chocolates and replace with stones for the weight,
imagine the disappointment when she openes the box!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I could remove all the chocolates and replace with stones for the weight,
> imagine the disappointment when she openes the box!


And the battering that follows!


----------



## johnandjade

worst hangover ever...???


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the battering that follows!




jades a blackbelt.... in cooking...

one 'chop' and your dead!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> worst hangover ever...???
> View attachment 153119


For sure!
Been there.
Ow!
ow!
ow!
Glass a night stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

watching a show about the Olmec ...and they keep saying 'rubber. balls' , an hr in and its still quite funny


----------



## johnandjade

jade just woke, bee line for the chocolate... she had a lucky escape!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> watching a show about the Olmec ...and they keep saying 'rubber. balls' , an hr in and its still quite funny


And I'm about to watch my Doctor Who, finally.
hurrah!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade just woke, bee line for the chocolate... she had a lucky escape!!


Psychic powers!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Psychic powers!!!!




all because the ladie loves


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm about to watch my Doctor Who, finally.
> hurrah!!!!




enjoy. i'll leave you to watch in peace. thanks for the chat and jokes  , if I remember in the morning i'll be leaving wifeys notes on the mirrors before jade wakes! 

get them kippers smoked, wont see you at breakfast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all because the ladie loves


bacon rolls


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> enjoy. i'll leave you to watch in peace. thanks for the chat and jokes  , if I remember in the morning i'll be leaving wifeys notes on the mirrors before jade wakes!
> 
> get them kippers smoked, wont see you at breakfast


ta.
Have a good night, yeah it's been fun!
Blame it on wifey, not me!
Look forward to not seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Photo?
> He asks hopefullly.


I might be able to get you one haha


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Photo?
> He asks hopefullly.


This was after I dyed it brown a couple times to get the red out....unsuccessfully. it's the closest I havr, I avoided the camera during that time haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> This was after I dyed it brown a couple times to get the red out....unsuccessfully. it's the closest I havr, I avoided the camera during that time haha


No, no photo here. 
Not uploaded


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Doctor Who was a funny one tonight until the last 10 minutes which were dark, horrifying and brillant.
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no photo here.
> Not uploaded


Usually helps if I put in the pic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Usually helps if I put in the pic


Well, i think it looks very nice actually!
And you two!
Look of love or what?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i think it looks very nice actually!
> And you two!
> Look of love or what?


That was toned down a lot! I'll really have to see if I can't dig up a picture sometime. And yes, I love him very much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That was toned down a lot! I'll really have to see if I can't dig up a picture sometime. And yes, I love him very much


And it's quite clear he loves you too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Cold Dark Roomicans.
Good night, Cold Dark Room.
See you all in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy got another vote today!!!
Hurrahhh!!!
Moves her into equal 10th position with 5 other torts so therefore competing for 3 places giving her a 50% chance of getting a month. 
Ever so exciting with just two days left!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you all arise on the morn of a new day, remember it's :
National Brandied Fruit Day.
(don't think i can get it here).
Medical Assistants' Awareness Day.
(hurrah for all of you, doing a great job). 
And National Reptiles Awareness Day.
So let's all tell someone how great reptiles are!!!!!
And is Mashujaa Day in Kenya which celebrates the nativity of Jesus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night lovely people!


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night lovely people!


Just wanted to say that you are an awesome individual!


----------



## spud's_mum

Chillin with cheddar  
He looks half asleep in this pic but he blinked as I took the pic


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!!! 

stumbles around with arms out looking for coffee machine... 

YAAARRHHH!!! oopps! thats the one legged pirate! sorry matey!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

There did help ya !


----------



## spud's_mum

It's sooo cold
I even had to buy a oair of wooly socks for trampolining as my toes go numb!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> It's sooo cold
> I even had to buy a oair of wooly socks for trampolining as my toes go numb!!


Yes it's cold it's 75 degrees here in AZ


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Sorry that i missed you last night , Noel!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy got another vote today!!!
> Hurrahhh!!!
> Moves her into equal 10th position with 5 other torts so therefore competing for 3 places giving her a 50% chance of getting a month.
> Ever so exciting with just two days left!!


Bertha is one vote back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. It's very windy and only about 72-73 degrees. Unusual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to say that you are an awesome individual!


If I could blush, I would.
Bless you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Chillin with cheddar
> He looks half asleep in this pic but he blinked as I took the pic
> View attachment 153157


Morning, Cheddar!
Morning Spud's Mum.
Morning, Spud!
Morning, Monty!
Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!!!
> 
> stumbles around with arms out looking for coffee machine...
> 
> YAAARRHHH!!! oopps! thats the one legged pirate! sorry matey!


Good morning, John!!!
Please have a lovely day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 153158
> 
> There did help ya !


Just what the doctor ordered!!!! 
(or maybe not).
Hi, Gramps!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's sooo cold
> I even had to buy a oair of wooly socks for trampolining as my toes go numb!!


I do NOT miss English winters!
Still lovely and warm here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It's very windy and only about 72-73 degrees. Unusual.


Morning! 79 degrees here, no wind.
Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bertha is one vote back.


No, Bertha and Tidgy both have 6 votes, we're level with a 50:50 chance at this point!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello @TardisTortoise 
I saw you peeking around the door!!
Don't be shy, welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Sit on an armadillo, have a cup of coffee and relax.
if you ever want to chat about Doctor Who you are most welcome here!
Or any other subject actually, it's pretty diverse.


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!


allo!! hows mr ben??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good morning, Michelle .
Been thinking of Ben this morning, wishing him all the best for a smooth operation.
Send him best regards and wishes.
(and I hope he doesn't get too crabby this morning!)


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> allo!! hows mr ben??





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Michelle .
> Been thinking of Ben this morning, wishing him all the best for a smooth operation.
> Send him best regards and wishes.
> (and I hope he doesn't get too crabby this morning!)


He's doing well! We don't have to be at the hospital until 10 45 and it's only 815 right now so he's good for now  thanks for the kind thoughts, we both so appreciate it  how is everyone this morning?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> He's doing well! We don't have to be at the hospital until 10 45 and it's only 815 right now so he's good for now  thanks for the kind thoughts, we both so appreciate it  how is everyone this morning?




all good here thanks. best wishes for today.


----------



## johnandjade

did the bookcase arive this morning boss?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's doing well! We don't have to be at the hospital until 10 45 and it's only 815 right now so he's good for now  thanks for the kind thoughts, we both so appreciate it  how is everyone this morning?


i'm fine thanks, just finished my only lesson of the day, so i'm free now! 
Back to plant classification again today, I think.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Bertha and Tidgy both have 6 votes, we're level with a 50:50 chance at this point!!!


That's great!!! I still don't have many votes. However my picture wasn't the greatest but it was a last minute thing. There are some nice pics though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did the bookcase arive this morning boss?


No, but the man came a couple of minutes ago to confirm the address, so they'll be bringing them up from the road in a hand cart in half an hour, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's great!!! I still don't have many votes. However my picture wasn't the greatest but it was a last minute thing. There are some nice pics though!


If yours is the one i think it is, then I think you're still in with a chance if you get one or two more votes.
Good luck with that!!
I feel sorry for the three that don't have any votes yet.
Rather sad, as they're all lovely and loved by someone.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Chillin with cheddar
> He looks half asleep in this pic but he blinked as I took the pic
> View attachment 153157


A lovely pic!


----------



## Jacqui

Just a reminder for future contests, you are not to tell folks WHO the pictures belongs to. We put this rule into place so folks voted for the picture not the member. Which is why we no longer show member names with entries until AFTER the fact. Just a heads up.


----------



## Gillian M

Jacqui said:


> Just a reminder for future contests, you are not to tell folks WHO the pictures belongs to. We put this rule into place so folks voted for the picture not the member. Which is why we no longer show member names with entries until AFTER the fact. Just a heads up.


I wonder if that's going to work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Just a reminder for future contests, you are not to tell folks WHO the pictures belongs to. We put this rule into place so folks voted for the picture not the member. Which is why we no longer show member names with entries until AFTER the fact. Just a heads up.


Welcome Jacqui!! 
i don't think anybody has said which tortoise is theirs on this thread ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Just a reminder for future contests, you are not to tell folks WHO the pictures belongs to. We put this rule into place so folks voted for the picture not the member. Which is why we no longer show member names with entries until AFTER the fact. Just a heads up.


I haven't told anyone in the Cold Dark Room what photo is of Bertha. Nor has anyone told me what photo belongs to them. It's guessing. I don't think any rules have been broken, but certainly more caution could be observed and it's noted. Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I could remove all the chocolates and replace with stones for the weight,
> imagine the disappointment when she openes the box!


Imagine your disappointment when you come home to find your dinner in the bin!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> worst hangover ever...???
> View attachment 153119


Mmmm port and brandy - really good cold cure, as recommended by my Fijian rugby coach friend.
well maybe didn't cure it - just helped me forget it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello there Lyn!


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't told anyone in the Cold Dark Room what photo is of Bertha. Nor has anyone told me what photo belongs to them. It's guessing. I don't think any rules have been broken, but certainly more caution could be observed and it's noted. Thank you.



It would be best if even clues were not given. If a rule had been broken, it would have been more then a gentle reminder for the future.  Just trying to keep the contest fair and equal. We use to have people actively campaigning for votes, even to get multiple aaccounts or friends to join the forum a (which is why the rule of being a member prior to the contest).


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all. It's been a beautiful sunny autumn day in Wales today, almost dusk now.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello there Lyn!


HI Ed, having a good day?


----------



## Jacqui

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder if that's going to work.



We can only try.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> It would be best if even clues were not given. If a rule had been broken, it would have been more then a gentle reminder for the future.  Just trying to keep the contest fair and equal. We use to have people actively campaigning for votes, even to get multiple aaccounts or friends to join the forum a (which is why the rule of being a member prior to the contest).


Got it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> HI Ed, having a good day?


Yes. Lovely day. And Fluffy goes back home tonight!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Lovely day. And Fluffy goes back home tonight!!


You may miss him when he's gone.
Or is he still being noisy and wandering at night.


----------



## Lyn W

Jacqui said:


> It would be best if even clues were not given. If a rule had been broken, it would have been more then a gentle reminder for the future.  Just trying to keep the contest fair and equal. We use to have people actively campaigning for votes, even to get multiple aaccounts or friends to join the forum a (which is why the rule of being a member prior to the contest).


I still haven't worked out the tort who's who yet.
I must get a wiggle on and vote though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You may miss him when he's gone.
> Or is he still being noisy and wandering at night.


She's actually very lovable. Just dumb by dog standards. I'll miss how happy she is when I get home.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!! another day without any problems hope everyone is well, and thoughts to meech and ben for a speedy recovery


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's actually very lovable. Just dumb by dog standards. I'll miss how happy she is when I get home.


is she a poodle? We used to have poodles and they were quite smart.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Lovely day. And Fluffy goes back home tonight!!




hopefully not fluffly the armadillo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> is she a poodle? We used to have poodles and they were quite smart.


It's a Labra-Doodle. A cross breed on purpose.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a Labra-Doodle. A cross breed on purpose.


Yeah we have those they're great - look like woollies that have been washed wrong.


----------



## johnandjade

so what is everyone doing this evening??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I always hated Chihuahas (spelling) until I had Chester. he was given to me as a baby.
Now, i just want another one. I even have a few names picked out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> so what is everyone doing this evening??


You might like it.....I'm cutting the grass and drinking beer! Maybe even two of them.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might like it.....I'm cutting the grass and drinking beer! Maybe even two of them.



it does taste better when it's earned


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all. It's been a beautiful sunny autumn day in Wales today, almost dusk now.


Good day to you, Lyn!!!
We have thunder again, it's very humid, but no rain yet.


----------



## johnandjade

wee bit of the beautiful south for tonight's walk home, happy and peaceful tonight


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so what is everyone doing this evening??


some more school work!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good day to you, Lyn!!!
> We have thunder again, it's very humid, but no rain yet.


Hi Adam,
I love a good storm!


----------



## meech008

Afternoon all. They just took Benjamin back for pre op. I'm waiting for them to call me back to sit with him until they take him back to surgery.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might like it.....I'm cutting the grass and drinking beer! Maybe even two of them.


No more than 2 Ed! We can't have the grass _and_ you half cut!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> some more school work!




nearly holiday time though, eyes on the prize


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Afternoon all. They just took Benjamin back for pre op. I'm waiting for them to call me back to sit with him until they take him back to surgery.





thoughts are with you guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time!! another day without any problems hope everyone is well, and thoughts to meech and ben for a speedy recovery


Absolutely !!!!
Been thinking of Ben a lot today.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> thoughts are with you guys


Definitely so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so what is everyone doing this evening??


Sulking, I expect.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Afternoon all. They just took Benjamin back for pre op. I'm waiting for them to call me back to sit with him until they take him back to surgery.


.
Thinking of you both.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nearly holiday time though, eyes on the prize


Yup!!
Not long now!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might like it.....I'm cutting the grass and drinking beer! Maybe even two of them.


Wow!!!! 
Go for it, Ed !!
Hang around some of us in The Cold Dark Room and you'll be up to three in no time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> some more school work!



Evening, Lyn!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> I love a good storm!


Me, too!!!!
We get spectacular ones here, sheet lightning, forked lightning, blue, green and red skies, lovely.
But they really frighten Tidgy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn!!!


Yes it is!!
How are you today Adam?
Feeling better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I always hated Chihuahas (spelling) until I had Chester. he was given to me as a baby.
> Now, i just want another one. I even have a few names picked out.


Go for it!!!! 
I know how much you love and miss Chester, this will help fill that void!
(in my opinion).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Afternoon all. They just took Benjamin back for pre op. I'm waiting for them to call me back to sit with him until they take him back to surgery.


We're all with you both at this time!!!!
It'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is!!
> How are you today Adam?
> Feeling better?


Very weak, yesterday took it out of me a bit, i'm afraid.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sulking, I expect.




whats up? did the bookcase arrive?


----------



## Lyn W

Lola has just had his bath and is enjoying supper,
I managed to find a small bunch of half decent dandies today but becoming harder!
He'll be tucking himself up for the night soon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very weak, yesterday took it out of me a bit, i'm afraid.


Sorry to hear that. That's no fun
Hope you have managed to have a restful day today
to recover.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very weak, yesterday took it out of me a bit, i'm afraid.


Would you have access to oxygen over there?
Maybe with a quick shot every now after an exerting day it would boost your energy levels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whats up? did the bookcase arrive?


Bookcases all fine and good, but that's a bit stressful, too. 
Just a bit down, i'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola has just had his bath and is enjoying supper,
> I managed to find a small bunch of half decent dandies today but becoming harder!
> He'll be tucking himself up for the night soon


Tidgy has just had some nosh and is relaxing.
Not bedtime for another hour , i think.
She keeps looking at me with those beautiful eyes.
She's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that. That's no fun
> Hope you have managed to have a restful day today
> to recover.


Not really, only one lesson, which was fine but hard to breath, then bookcases arriving, bit low generally, but this happens, I operate in cycles (not bicycles) and will be fine in a day or two, nothing serious, we'll worry about Ben, not me!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has just had some nosh and is relaxing.
> Not bedtime for another hour , i think.
> She keeps looking at me with those beautiful eyes.
> She's so gorgeous!!!


Lola's been going anytime between 3.30 and 6 pm recently.
I love it when Lola lies at my feet and stares up at me, can't help wondering what he's thinking.
He's probably trying to hypnotise me into buying tomatoes and strawberries!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would you have access to oxygen over there?
> Maybe with a quick shot every now after an exerting day it would boost your energy levels.


Yeah, but it's that i've been smoking more again, recently.
Need to cut down urgently.
Also i've not been eating as healthily as I normally do, too much snacking, which normally i hate.
Lifestyle change needed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola's been going anytime between 3.30 and 6 pm recently.
> I love it when Lola lies at my feet and stares up at me, can't help wondering what he's thinking.
> He's probably trying to hypnotise me into buying tomatoes and strawberries!


I think Tidgy just wants to sit next to me for a bit, but i'm not in the mood.
i'm sure she can sense when i'm happy or sad, some sort of empathy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but it's that i've been smoking more again, recently.
> Need to cut down urgently.
> Also i've not been eating as healthily as I normally do, too much snacking, which normally i hate.
> Lifestyle change needed.


Part of the battle is recognising the problem.
Hopefully now you will have the strength to start to make some changes
to help, but I appreciate it's not easy.
I am the world's worst when it comes to looking after myself.....
knowing what I should do and doing it are two different things!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Part of the battle is recognising the problem.
> Hopefully now you will have the strength to start to make some changes
> to help, but I appreciate it's not easy.
> I am the world's worst when it comes to looking after myself.....
> knowing what I should do and doing it are two different things!


Quite, and then I get depressed and don't care anyway!! 
Silly me!


----------



## spud's_mum

Chillin with cheddar 

i made him a ladder so he can go in and out o his cage as he wants while I'm doing hairstyles  

Have to be careful as he can jump over the fence


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Chillin with cheddar
> View attachment 153186
> i made him a ladder so he can go in and out o his cage as he wants while I'm doing hairstyles
> 
> Have to be careful as he can jump over the fence


That's a really wonderful and imaginative play area for the little love, but yes, looks like it's rather not escape proof to me!!!
be careful!
And good luck with your hair.
I might style one of mine tonight.
Must be careful though, or it'll fall out.


----------



## spud's_mum

As you can see, my hair just went frizzy 
But anyway, how cute is this!


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar thinks he's a cat and chases string 

it's really blurry as he moves so fast


----------



## meech008

They've taken him back for surgery. Now we wait.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> As you can see, my hair just went frizzy
> But anyway, how cute is this!
> View attachment 153187


Really, really cute!!!
But did you notice your hair's gone a trifle frizzy?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar thinks he's a cat and chases string
> View attachment 153188
> it's really blurry as he moves so fast


He looks like he's about to climb up it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They've taken him back for surgery. Now we wait.


Still with you for this!


----------



## spud's_mum

...it happened
He jumped from the plastic toy to the edge of the wall/fence then jumped a second time onto my arm and climbed up me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> ...it happened
> He jumped from the plastic toy to the edge of the wall/fence then jumped a second time onto my arm and climbed up me


Well thank heavens he didn't run off and hide somewhere !!!!
He obviously likes your company.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well thank heavens he didn't run off and hide somewhere !!!!
> He obviously likes your company.


I put him in my pocket but he just nibbled on my hand


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> ...it happened
> He jumped from the plastic toy to the edge of the wall/fence then jumped a second time onto my arm and climbed up me


he just wanted a cwtch from his Mum!


----------



## johnandjade

well jades off out to throw straws at the pizza again. all this talk of frizzy hair has spurred me on to shave of the pitiful amount i have left, it's receding so badly it resembles a fuzzy hairband!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I put him in my pocket but he just nibbled on my hand


Ow!
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well jades off out to throw straws at the pizza again. all this talk of frizzy hair has spurred me on to shave of the pitiful amount i have left, it's receding so badly it resembles a fuzzy hairband!


This is why I wear hats!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> he just wanted a cwtch from his Mum!




I forwarded the email you sent to jade, hopefully she'll be printing off at my mums just now


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!
> Again.


Eh it doesn't really hurt
I don't think he's ever bitten me, just little nibbles


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is why I wear hats!




i call my thermal hat my wig


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Eh it doesn't really hurt
> I don't think he's ever bitten me, just little nibbles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i call my thermal hat my wig


I have a nice selection of hats that i call my toupees.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I forwarded the email you sent to jade, hopefully she'll be printing off at my mums just now


I plan to start distributing them too when I'm off next week.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a nice selection of hats that i call my toupees.


Aren't tepees also called wigwams?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I plan to start distributing them too when I'm off next week.




these ones are just for the poor russian P.O.W and another person jade works with .. her son has a tort. 

was hesitant on canvassing due to not having a green light, but that's good enough for me  , pet stores beware!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> these ones are just for the poor russian P.O.W and another person jade works with .. her son has a tort.
> 
> was hesitant on canvassing due to not having a green light, but that's good enough for me  pet stores beware!!


Yes I may 'accidentally' leave some on the shelves near the tort supplies in Pets at Home.
Will be popping into vets as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aren't tepees also called wigwams?


No, a tepee is conical with smoke holes, a wigwam is domed.
I wear both as hats.


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo!!! just had a delivery, more coir for fido  so now i must go for a bath, clean the bath and start to hydrate this monster! so much for doing nothing tonight, but its for my boy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, a tepee is conical with smoke holes, a wigwam is domed.
> I wear both as hats.


be careful you're not arrested for loitering within tent then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> these ones are just for the poor russian P.O.W and another person jade works with .. her son has a tort.
> 
> was hesitant on canvassing due to not having a green light, but that's good enough for me  , pet stores beware!!


i'll have to get some translated into Arabic and French.
But then many people here can't read.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo!!! just had a delivery, more coir for fido  so now i must go for a bath, clean the bath and start to hydrate this monster! so much for doing nothing tonight, but its for my boy


Wouldn't a big bucket or bowl be easier?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I may 'accidentally' leave some on the shelves near the tort supplies in Pets at Home.
> Will be popping into vets as well.


Good idea, the vets especially.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll have to get some translated into Arabic and French.
> But then many people here can't read.


We need a tort care in pictures sheet, but I've seen your drawing of Saturn - so maybe someone else could do it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo!!! just had a delivery, more coir for fido  so now i must go for a bath, clean the bath and start to hydrate this monster! so much for doing nothing tonight, but its for my boy


And well worth it he is, too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo!!! just had a delivery, more coir for fido  so now i must go for a bath, clean the bath and start to hydrate this monster! so much for doing nothing tonight, but its for my boy


And it's a bit late for a delivery ????
Did they get lost ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wouldn't a big bucket or bowl be easier?


yeah, I use a couple of buckets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We need a tort care in pictures sheet, but I've seen your drawing of Saturn - so maybe someone else could do it!!


Cheek!!!!
But quite correct.
Still it would break the ice by causing laughter!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wouldn't a big bucket or bowl be easier?




70lts and 4 up. :/ messy but needs must... talk about a mud bath


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheek!!!!
> But quite correct.
> Still it would break the ice by causing laughter!


We could get Spuds mum to do it, She's a good artist!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 70lts and 4 up. :/ messy but needs must... talk abya mud bath


Quite fun, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We could get Spuds mum to do it, She's a good artist!!


Good point, she's pretty good!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point, she's pretty good!!


or failing that - photos


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll have to get some translated into Arabic and French.
> But then many people here can't read.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We need a tort care in pictures sheet, but I've seen your drawing of Saturn - so maybe someone else could do it!!




is that what that was?!? I thought it was a stain from a coffe mug


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> or failing that - photos


Sadly, i'm rubbish at those, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's a bit late for a delivery ????
> Did they get lost ?




had one at 2100 on a Sunday before!! i had to answer door with half my head and face shaved lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is that what that was?!? I thought it was a stain from a coffe mug


Goodness!!!!
That does it!
i'm going to invade Saturn and change it until it looks like my drawing!!! 
(which may take a while)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, I use a couple of buckets.




tryed sawing last block up but was to messy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had one at 2100 on a Sunday before!! i had to answer door with half my head and face shaved lol


Hmmm!
Surprised he didn't just scarper!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had one at 2100 on a Sunday before!! i had to answer door with half my head and face shaved lol


.........bet they didn't wait for a signature!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite fun, probably.




hurts the wrist though first time i did it I damaged a nerve, had numbness in my thumb for months


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .........bet they didn't wait for a signature!!




actually no!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hurts the wrist though first time i did it I damaged a nerve, had numbness in my thumb for months


Perhaps you could do it with your feet?
Like treading grapes.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you could do it with your feet?
> Like treading grapes.




not a bad idea! shame the results won't be the same though . actually have ran out of beer!! add a beer run to my 'to do list' for tonight. 

the one legged pirate actually had a list for me a couple week back, will see if it's still there ...


----------



## Lyn W

Oh dear there's another new tort with poss problems!
In the photos section.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> not a bad idea! shame the results won't be the same though . actually have ran out of beer!! add a beer run to my 'to do list' for tonight.
> 
> the one legged pirate actually had a list for me a couple week back, will see if it's still there ...




it is!!



jade added the blood shot eye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not a bad idea! shame the results won't be the same though . actually have ran out of beer!! add a beer run to my 'to do list' for tonight.
> 
> the one legged pirate actually had a list for me a couple week back, will see if it's still there ...


Lots of beer in The Cold Dark Room, Ken's not been in much for his Coors for a start.
I'm on the vodka, need a drop tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear there's another new tort with an owner who doesn't like advice!
> In the photos section.


i'll look, but I'm in a snarly mood tonight.!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear there's another new tort with an owner who doesn't like advice!
> In the photos section.




oh yes . hopefully time will educate


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll look, but I'm in a snarly mood tonight.!


Easy tiger!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it is!!
> View attachment 153191
> 
> 
> jade added the blood shot eye


Splendid.
But i still reckon Spud's mum for the tortoise drawings.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of beer in The Cold Dark Room, Ken's not been in much for his Coors for a start.
> I'm on the vodka, need a drop tonight.




that's almost dry as well . only have lemony liqueur stuff jades mum brought back from italy, i must save that for when shes here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Easy tiger!!!!


Meeeoooowww!!!!
No that's not right.
Gr?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meeeoooowww!!!!
> No that's not right.
> Gr?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's almost dry as well . only have lemony liqueur stuff jades mum brought back from italy, i must save that for when shes here


Probably horrid, anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153192


"They're Meeoowweat".
No that doesn't work.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "They're Meeoowweat".
> No that doesn't work.


How about
They're purrrrfect!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably horrid, anyway!




ohhh you little ripper!!! jackpot!!! went to get it to snap a pic... jade has re stocked the potatoe juice


----------



## johnandjade

please excuse the goonie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How about
> They're purrrrfect!


Well actually, they're pretty catastrophic, but I doubt they'd use that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How about
> They're purrrrfect!


Just went into the post you mentioned.
it won't let me see the photos,too many and too HD for my service provider at this time of night, i'll have to try again in a bit.
It wouldn't even let me give you a like!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> We could get Spuds mum to do it, She's a good artist!!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point, she's pretty good!!


Thanks guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh and it crashed my computer the first time


----------



## johnandjade

time to go squish some grapes... it's gonna be messy!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> time to go squish some grapes... it's gonna be messy!




sounds like a hemariods joke!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks guys



See, it's worth reading this nonsense sometimes!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a hemariods joke!


I know piles of them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a hemariods joke!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks guys




any thoughts on drawing spud a background? i think jade is going to do one for Fido. I would like a japaneese garden


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I know piles of them!




the duke of argyles.. not a hole lot of fun


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just went into the post you mentioned.
> it won't let me see the photos,too many and too HD for my service provider at this time of night, i'll have to try again in a bit.
> It wouldn't even let me give you a like!


A couple of likes just came through on t'other thread


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A couple of likes just came through on t'other thread


And a reply now, but still can't see the pics!!!


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam... points too you sir!!! such a simple solution, and very affective!! also rather fun


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> any thoughts on drawing spud a background? i think jade is going to do one for Fido. I would like a japaneese garden


I haven't really thought about drawing him a background. I think I'll buy one instead


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better get down to some work even though its much more fun here.
May see you later - last night I had a long, late phone call and didn't make it back again.
So just in case - have fun and _*maybe *_goodnight.
Hope you are feeling better soon Adam,
and hope your coco blocks swell OK John! 
I will try to pop back later to see if there's any news on Ben
and hopefully see you later.
Bye for now!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been play fighting with monty 
I've got scratched and dents all down my arms where he's jumped at me and nipped me lol



He loves to play rough and I end up pinning him down to the ground. He gets straight back up and pounces on me haha


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I haven't really thought about drawing him a background. I think I'll buy one instead




the one you posted is actually ok I've found, though a bit repetitive due to size. i don't know if it makes a difference to Fido or not though it does make things look better for us. 

oh an pinched you're idea of hanging vines... Fido says thank you spuds mum


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well I'd better get down to some work even though its much more fun here.
> May see you later - last night I had a long, late phone call and didn't make it back again.
> So just in case - have fun and _*maybe *_goodnight.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Adam,
> and hope your coco blocks swell OK John!
> I will try to pop back later to see if there's any news on Ben
> and hopefully see you later.
> Bye for now!





night night miss womblyn. oh it'll be fine, lots of mess for jade to clean tomorrow though


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> the one you posted is actually ok I've found, though a bit repetitive due to size. i don't know if it makes a difference to Fido or not though it does make things look better for us.
> 
> oh an pinched you're idea of hanging vines... Fido says thank you spuds mum


I'm hopefully ordering one as soon as I get money 

I took the vine idea from someone else haha  hopefully getting more of them though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... points too you sir!!! such a simple solution, and very affective!! also rather fun


Thanks, but i can't see the pics, so i can't really comment much!


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar a last day of antibiotics tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I haven't really thought about drawing him a background. I think I'll buy one instead


i thought you had ?
The same one as John ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but i can't see the pics, so i can't really comment much!




i ment using feet for coir, however..... yes also very well played


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar a last day of antibiotics tomorrow




how is the little chap? meds helped things?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'd better get down to some work even though its much more fun here.
> May see you later - last night I had a long, late phone call and didn't make it back again.
> So just in case - have fun and _*maybe *_goodnight.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Adam,
> and hope your coco blocks swell OK John!
> I will try to pop back later to see if there's any news on Ben
> and hopefully see you later.
> Bye for now!


Good luck with your work, Lyn. 
And thanks for the chat. 
Maybe see you later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i thought you had ?
> The same one as John ?


No I didn't in the end. I was going to see if there were any more colourful ones, not too colourful though


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> how is the little chap? meds helped things?


Looks a lot better. 
A bit of it fell off and the rest seems to have scanned over and is drying up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been play fighting with monty
> I've got scratched and dents all down my arms where he's jumped at me and nipped me lol
> 
> View attachment 153197
> 
> He loves to play rough and I end up pinning him down to the ground. He gets straight back up and pounces on me haha


Golly, i thought that was caused by Cheddar at first!
ow!
yet again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar a last day of antibiotics tomorrow


Hopefully he'll be ok after that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i ment using feet for coir, however..... yes also very well played


Oooooppppppppps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Looks a lot better.
> A bit of it fell off and the rest seems to have scanned over and is drying up


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Looks a lot better.
> A bit of it fell off and the rest seems to have scanned over and is drying up




woo hoo  , go chedder!! kick some but


----------



## johnandjade

before the stampede


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> before the stampede
> View attachment 153206


Goodness, goodness, goodness!
A great big mess is looming!!!


----------



## johnandjade

and after...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, goodness, goodness!
> A great big mess is looming!!!




a nice job for jade tomorrow. i may burry myself in it and give her a nice fright when she comes home! ooohhh, post it notes for mirrors!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and after...
> View attachment 153207


Actually, not the disaster I was expecting!!!!!
Job done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a nice job for jade tomorrow. i may burry myself in it and give her a nice fright when she comes home! ooohhh, post it notes for mirrors!!!


Ha de ha all round.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey just came home with Burger King!!!!!
Rare treat for us!!!
Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey just came home with Burger King!!!!!
> Rare treat for us!!!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!




you jammy swine!!! I actually had one today believe it or not! bacon double cheesyburger meal. i think i may ask jade to bring in a kebbab shop substitute now


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey just came home with Burger King!!!!!
> Rare treat for us!!!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!




mrs adam, points!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, not the disaster I was expecting!!!!!
> Job done!




off to fling a dod on the ceiling


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone. We are home and Ben is resting comfortably. He had a much bigger tear in the cartilage than was expected but the surgery went very well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mrs adam, points!!!!


Yeppitty yep yep!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to fling a dod on the ceiling


Dod is one I do know!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone. We are home and Ben is resting comfortably. He had a much bigger tear in the cartilage than was expected but the surgery went very well.


Glad it went well, he'll be fine now, just take a bit of time.
Don't let him do anything manly or silly, he's got to be patient.
hurrah!!!!!
Been worried half the day!!!!
Send him our love, again!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone. We are home and Ben is resting comfortably. He had a much bigger tear in the cartilage than was expected but the surgery went very well.




have no doubt he is in the best of hands


----------



## johnandjade

job done...








no cheesyburger for me
 , shes on route. will have to say good mornooning for the evening. 

mr ben, rest up and heal up, you're in good hands  

good night all, won't see you all tomorrow 


and wibble


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad it went well, he'll be fine now, just take a bit of time.
> Don't let him do anything manly or silly, he's got to be patient.
> hurrah!!!!!
> Been worried half the day!!!!
> Send him our love, again!


Thank you  I meant to update more but they just took forever to get us any kind of info and then it all happened so suddenly. I'm just glad he's home. He's got a long road ahead of him and his pain will be rough according to the doc because of the tear but he will heal completely. So that's great


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> have no doubt he is in the best of hands


Thank you  we have his mom and my mom with is right now so he's in lots of hands


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a nice job for jade tomorrow. i may burry myself in it and give her a nice fright when she comes home! ooohhh, post it notes for mirrors!!!


Good job Fido's home is big enough for you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey just came home with Burger King!!!!!
> Rare treat for us!!!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


Do you mean Ed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> job done...
> View attachment 153210
> View attachment 153211
> View attachment 153212
> View attachment 153213
> 
> View attachment 153214
> 
> 
> no cheesyburger for me
> , shes on route. will have to say good mornooning for the evening.
> 
> mr ben, rest up and heal up, you're in good hands
> 
> good night all, won't see you all tomorrow
> 
> 
> and wibble


Points!!!!!
Most splendid!!!!
But don't blame it on me!!!
Night night.
Look forward to not seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off to fling a dod on the ceiling


??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you  I meant to update more but they just took forever to get us any kind of info and then it all happened so suddenly. I'm just glad he's home. He's got a long road ahead of him and his pain will be rough according to the doc because of the tear but he will heal completely. So that's great


Of course it's great!!!!
And I didn't mean to imply you weren't posting enough.
thanks for doing what you did, but you had other things to worry about!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Made it back!
Glad all went OK Meech
Hope its not too painful for Ben when the anaesthetic wears off
and that he makes a very speedy recovery.
I expect he's quite groggy so have an early night - you both deserve it!

Sorry I missed you John - have a good day tomorrow
hope its not too painful when jade punches your lights out
- for the mess and/or the notes!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you mean Ed?


No, but he's be most welcome.
And i doubt we'd eat him much, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ??


Scottish.
A dod is a lump or small hillock.
He is referring to his coco coir .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scottish.
> A dod is a lump or small hillock.
> He is referring to his coco coir .


Thanks for the translation!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for the translation!


One i did know!
He and Kirsty have lost me a couple of times!
One of the good things about this Forum!


----------



## Lyn W

I can't get on that forum on the photos thread anymore.
Can you Adam?
Not sure if it's been withdrawn of have I been banned from it?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course it's great!!!!
> And I didn't mean to imply you weren't posting enough.
> thanks for doing what you did, but you had other things to worry about!!!!


Oh i know  I appreciate that everyone was worried and thinking of him. We both all appreciate it!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Made it back!
> Glad all went OK Meech
> Hope its not too painful for Ben when the anaesthetic wears off
> and that he makes a very speedy recovery.
> I expect he's quite groggy so have an early night - you both deserve it!
> 
> Sorry I missed you John - have a good day tomorrow
> hope its not too painful when jade punches your lights out
> - for the mess and/or the notes!!


Thanks Lyn! He's napping now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't get on that forum on the photos thread anymore.
> Can you Adam?
> Not sure if it's been withdrawn of have I been banned from it?


Let me peek, don't think you can get banned from a thread.
Where's Cameron when you need him, especially with other mod incursions happening!!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I can't get on that forum on the photos thread anymore.
> Can you Adam?
> Not sure if it's been withdrawn of have I been banned from it?


If it's the Owen one I can't get on either. I must have missed something good


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thanks Lyn! He's napping now


I had to go into hospital to have my wisdom teeth under a general anaesthetic many years ago and I slept so much after it they kept me an extra couple of days! The only time I've been into hospital, I had a lovely rest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't get on that forum on the photos thread anymore.
> Can you Adam?
> Not sure if it's been withdrawn of have I been banned from it?


It's been placed in the moderators limbo, to decide if it should be obliterated or reinstated. 
if the mods don't like it, it will be destroyed, doing nobody any good.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I had to go into hospital to have my wisdom teeth under a general anaesthetic many years ago and I slept so much after it they kept me an extra couple of days! The only time I've been into hospital, I had a lovely rest!


Wow! I always sleep a bunch after anesthesia too. It's definitely a good way to catch up on sleep


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's been placed in the moderators limbo, to decide if it should be obliterated or reinstated.
> if the mods don't like it, it will be destroyed, doing nobody any good.


Maybe it will be moved to the enclosures thread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't get on that forum on the photos thread anymore.
> Can you Adam?
> Not sure if it's been withdrawn of have I been banned from it?


I don't know if you saw, but Jacqui went on there and said about good advice and how people could help, very fair i thought, then John did a nice positive negative sandwich and then Tom came on and was comparatively subtle in saying the substrate was rubbish and listen to those who were giving good advice. Didn't see anything after that (or did David post something?). 
The OP may have asked for its removal.
Welcome to the happy world of post deletion with nobody explaining what happened.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> If it's the Owen one I can't get on either. I must have missed something good


Not really - I just suggested some plants to give a new enclosure tort appeal and was politely told thanks but no thanks. Wrong substrate too. I was very polite back, but advice not welcome just wanted to show pics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh i know  I appreciate that everyone was worried and thinking of him. We both all appreciate it!


Friends worry.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know if you saw, but Jacqui went on there and said about good advice and how people could help, very fair i thought, then John did a nice positive negative sandwich and then Tom came on and was comparatively subtle in saying the substrate was rubbish and listen to those who were giving good advice. Didn't see anything after that (or did David post something?).
> The OP may have asked for its removal.
> Welcome to the happy world of post deletion with nobody explaining what happened.


No I didn't see any of that - your reply was the last I read before I signed off.
Oh well - some people just can't take advice. Such a shame for the tort.
Doesn't matter I just wanted to see if anyone else had posted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe it will be moved to the enclosures thread.


Possible, but i doubt it.
he was just posting photos, didn't want advice and if it's just transferred , the link takes you there automatically.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Possible, but i doubt it.
> he was just posting photos, didn't want advice and if it's just transferred , the link takes you there automatically.


She totally ignored all the advice she was given on her intro post so what can you do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I didn't see any of that - your reply was the last I read before I signed off.
> Oh well - some people just can't take advice. Such a shame for the tort.
> Doesn't matter I just wanted to see if anyone else had posted.


Yeah, but no one was hostile this time, not like the gg post the other day. 
It may be put back, but there's no ryme or reason sometimes, or not that I (or some others) can work out, but we're not privy to everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She totally ignored all the advice she was given on her intro post so what can you do?


people trust pet shops.
You can't blame them, it's assumed they're experts and know what they're talking about. 
They've kept hundreds of torts after all.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Not really - I just suggested some plants to give a new enclosure tort appeal and was politely told thanks but no thanks. Wrong substrate too. I was very polite back, but advice not welcome just wanted to show pics.


Some people just don't want help. Unfortunately the animals suffer


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Friends worry.


We have some great ones on here


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where's Cameron when you need him, especially with other mod incursions happening!!!!


Where is Cameron? Has he been around today?
Hope he's OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Some people just don't want help. Unfortunately the animals suffer





meech008 said:


> We have some great ones on here


Both very true comments.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Where is Cameron? Has he been around today?
> Hope he's OK


Couple of days off or even 3 ?
1 post yesterday, before that Saturday as normal.
Just busy, i hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Right Adam and meech, I have to definitely say goodnight now.
So take care and I'll hopefully see you both tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right Adam and meech, I have to definitely say goodnight now.
> So take care and I'll hopefully see you both tomorrow.


Night, Lyn, have a good bit of shuteye and a nice day tomorrow.
catch you then!!


----------



## meech008

Quiet tonight.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Right Adam and meech, I have to definitely say goodnight now.
> So take care and I'll hopefully see you both tomorrow.


Night night Lyn! Sleep well


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone


Evening!


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Evening!


Hi Meech


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone


Evening, Noel, how are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Quiet tonight.


Sorry, been distracted!!! 
but yes, it is


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Meech


How are you?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, been distracted!!!
> but yes, it is


I understand! Ben woke up a little but ago in a lot of pain. The nerve block wore off SUPER early


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I understand! Ben woke up a little but ago in a lot of pain. The nerve block wore off SUPER early


Darn, and I don't suppose he can have a medicinal slurp ? 
Poor Ben, it will get better quickly though.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Darn, and I don't suppose he can have a medicinal slurp ?
> Poor Ben, it will get better quickly though.


They said the first 2 days are the worst and it starts to get better after that. I gave him two pain pills and have an alarm set for every 4 hours to keep him comfortable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They said the first 2 days are the worst and it starts to get better after that. I gave him two pain pills and have an alarm set for every 4 hours to keep him comfortable.


Goodness!!!!
it's gonna be nearly as bad for you as for him!
but that's what we do for love.
I already know , without knowing him, that he's worth it!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!!
> it's gonna be nearly as bad for you as for him!
> but that's what we do for love.
> I already know , without knowing him, that he's worth it!


Of course. And he'd do the same for me. When I had my tonsils out, I couldn't lay flat So I slept on the couch. This was before we had a recliner so ben pulled an old army cot out from the shed and slept on that 6 foot little cot for 4 solid days. Lol he's 6'8 and his legs just dangled off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Of course. And he'd do the same for me. When I had my tonsils out, I couldn't lay flat So I slept on the couch. This was before we had a recliner so ben pulled an old army cot out from the shed and slept on that 6 foot little cot for 4 solid days. Lol he's 6'8 and his legs just dangled off


When wifey was very ill, i stayed up, all night just watching her breath (i'd fall asleep for a bit, and then jerk awake), went on for weeks.
Love is a precious thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roomitz.
(no that's not so good).
good night Cold Dark Room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am going to bed now.
Wifey's drunk too much and has passed out.
Tidgy is very happy and sound asleep.


----------



## wellington

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here we go again.
Goodness!
October 21st is..........
Back to the Future Day .
(apparently a one time event).
Hagfish Day!
( yummy but can't get it here).
National Bullying Prevention Day 
(help me guys!!!!)
and it's Belgium's National Day.
Nice people, the Belgians, but been invaded by everyone, so this very important to them.
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> View attachment 153247​


ha ha!!!!!
You are a Barbara of your word for sure!!!!
points!
Night night!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we go again.
> Goodness!
> October 21st is..........
> Back to the Future Day .
> (apparently a one time event).
> Hagfish Day!
> ( yummy but can't get it here).
> National Bullying Prevention Day
> (help me guys!!!!)
> and it's Belgium's National Day.
> Nice people, the Belgians, but been invaded by everyone, so this very important to them.
> Enjoy!



I'm married to a Belgian. They are weird people too
As for Back to the Future. We were hoping to clinch what they said about the Chicago Cubs. But it's not looking good
Now get some sleep so you can function, at least some what


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I'm married to a Belgian. They are weird people too
> As for Back to the Future. We were hoping to clinch what they said about the Chicago Cubs. But it's not looking good
> Now get some sleep so you can function, at least some what


As much as i ever do.
Nice, but weird is cool.
i played Poirot on stage once, and he's an odd, but lovable Belgian.
' Fraid i now nothing much about The Cubs, sorry.
Minus points to me.
But it's a terrific film. 
And really, now, night night!


----------



## wellington

Sorry, the Cubs is our major league baseball team and in the playoffs and losing. They are predicted to win the National league World Series in the Back to Future Movie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Sorry, the Cubs is our major league baseball team and in the playoffs and losing.


Crikey, i haven't gone yet.
Know who The Cubs are, but not aware of their status this year.
famous team so at least i've heard of them !
( Doubt you'll have heard of Leeds United).
Really, really , really , night night!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room!!! tired boy here this morning, a slightly tipsy jade kept waking me last night , next darts night im sleeping in the spare room!

..throws jellyfish is in every direction to find the coffee machine


----------



## johnandjade

bacon roll and double expresso, right lets do this!!! game face


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room!!! tired boy here this morning, a slightly tipsy jade kept waking me last night , next darts night im sleeping in the spare room!
> 
> ..throws jellyfish is in every direction to find the coffee machine


Wifey was twisting and turning all night , too.
Hi, ho, just one lesson again today!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also didn't sleep well.
Good morning.
At least the weather looks great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bacon roll and double expresso, right lets do this!!! game face


Morning, John, hope you Manage to stay awake through the day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also didn't sleep well.
> Good morning.
> At least the weather looks great.


Crikey, all the chaps had a bad night!
Morning, Ed, lovely day here, too!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just re-reading the posts about the calendar contest photos and a few members (including an administrator) do indeed give quite a few details about what photo is theirs. Just saying.................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, all the chaps had a bad night!
> Morning, Ed, lovely day here, too!


It's me that twists and turns. I can't blame anyone else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's me that twists and turns. I can't blame anyone else.


Have a super day, i've got a student in a moment, so will have to catch up in a couple of hours.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a super day, i've got a student in a moment, so will have to catch up in a couple of hours.


Get the plastic sheets!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Get the plastic sheets!!


She is actually here this morning , but wifey's teaching her today.
i've got a very strange chap, who likes to study theatre.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is actually here this morning , but wifey's teaching her today.
> i've got a very strange chap, who likes to study theatre.


Yes. That IS strange.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So long FLUFFY WEINBURG........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So long FLUFFY WEINBURG........


Nope, lost me ????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, lost me ????


The photo is up now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Her Momma came back from Israel last night and we drove her back home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The photo is up now.


Oh, of course.
Guess you'll miss Fluffy, in a way, it's funny how we get attached to animals even when they're a bit of a pain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Her Momma came back from Israel last night and we drove her back home.


i've pet sat a few times and am always terrified the animal will die!!!
Get nightmares about it.
Luckily it has never happened.
Yet!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey was twisting and turning all night , too.
> Hi, ho, just one lesson again today!




jade was telling me about a new throw she bought for the sofa... at 4 in the morning. grrr!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> jade was telling me about a new throw she bought for the sofa... at 4 in the morning. grrr!


That'd work. I get up at 3:45.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day everyone. Time to look busy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That'd work. I get up at 3:45.




0600 is early enough for me!


----------



## johnandjade

very 50's


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade was telling me about a new throw she bought for the sofa... at 4 in the morning. grrr!


Time to go and inspect the sofa.
And sleep there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That'd work. I get up at 3:45.


Before I go to sleep, usually.
I got up at 9 this morning, very late for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day everyone. Time to look busy.


Take care, Ed speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 0600 is early enough for me!


I think i'm always asleep at that time, it's the middle of my sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> very 50's
> View attachment 153257


Not a car fan, as you know, but that's quite pretty.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a car fan, as you know, but that's quite pretty.




herbie rides again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> herbie rides again


Urggghhhh!!!!!
Sorry, hated those films, even as a nipper.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Urggghhhh!!!!!
> Sorry, hated those films, even as a nipper.



I've never even seen them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You didn't miss much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Intelligent, cute car, with slightly dippy cute family.
Very thick bad people try to steal car.
Fail.
And that's the plot of about 7 films.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Chillin with cheddar
> View attachment 153186
> i made him a ladder so he can go in and out o his cage as he wants while I'm doing hairstyles
> 
> Have to be careful as he can jump over the fence


Good afternoon, how are you? And how is Cheddar? Hope you're both well.

That's such a wonderful picture! GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> They've taken him back for surgery. Now we wait.


Once again:

GOOD LUCK BEN!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Once again:
> 
> GOOD LUCK BEN!


Morning, Gillian, morning, Oli.
Hope you're not too upset by the football result last night. 
I am NOT an Arsenal fan, so i wasn't particularly happy either.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, morning, Oli.
> Hope you're not too upset by the football result last night.
> I am NOT an Arsenal fan, so i wasn't particularly happy either.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

To be honest I am *VERY* upset; not only because I'm a *BAYERN *but also because I really do not think that Arsenal deserved the 2-0 victory. But this is football, whether I like it or not.


----------



## johnandjade

new york deli sandwich, a can of monster, kinder bueno chocolate bar... i had to buy lunch today as jade never made me any today


----------



## johnandjade

hello miss gillian! hope you are well


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, all the chaps had a bad night!
> Morning, Ed, lovely day here, too!


Psh you chaps weren't the only ones


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Psh you chaps weren't the only ones




how is ben today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> To be honest I am *VERY* upset; not only because I'm a *BAYERN *but also because I really do not think that Arsenal deserved the 2-0 victory. But this is football, whether I like it or not.


Probably true, but at least it makes the group more interesting and hopefully you can enjoy the next victory more!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> new york deli sandwich, a can of monster, kinder bueno chocolate bar... i had to buy lunch today as jade never made me any today


I expect she's suffering her own agonies this morning ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect she's suffering her own agonies this morning ?




oh she is, shame that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Psh you chaps weren't the only ones


Morning, Michelle!!!!!
Sorry you had a bad night too, but I'm not surprised considering.
Bet Ben had a rough one too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably true, but at least it makes the group more interesting and hopefully you can enjoy the next victory more!!!


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

You're 100% right. Take the "Bundesliga" for example. Goodness....how boring it has become. 

Did you see what a mistake Manuel Neuer made? He's not......*OLI*. Oli the GK or Oli my beloved tort!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh she is, shame that


Terrible tragedy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> You're 100% right. Take the "Bundesliga" for example. Goodness....how boring it has become.
> 
> Did you see what a mistake Manuel Neuer made? He's not......*OLI*. Oli the GK or Oli my beloved tort!


I'm afraid I don't bother with the Bundesliga as it's so predictable.
No one is like either of the Olis.
Afternoon, Gillian.
Oli gets a big kiss from Tidgy to cheer him up.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm afraid I don't bother with the Bundesliga as it's so predictable.
> No one is like either of the Olis.
> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Oli gets a big kiss from Tidgy to cheer him up.


Thanks Adam....sweet compliment to the TWO OLIs! Kisses to Tidgy from Oli - NOT KAHN

True, but when one's a fan of a team, then he/she follows if however boring it may be. Did you watch the matches/goals/Neuer's unexpected mistake? We are all human beings and we all make mistakes. But I've a feeling it's going to get him into "trouble." Don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Once again:
> 
> GOOD LUCK BEN!


Hi Michelle. How is Ben today? Hope all went well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam....sweet compliment to the TWO OLIs! Kisses to Tidgy from Oli - NOT KAHN
> 
> True, but when one's a fan of a team, then he/she follows if however boring it may be. Did you watch the matches/goals/Neuer's unexpected mistake? We are all human beings and we all make mistakes. But I've a feeling it's going to get him into "trouble." Don't know why.


Only saw highlights, but Neuer made a spectacular save in the first half.
The error might effect his confidence and Bayern are not the most forgiving of clubs..................
Tidgy sends Oli three kisses!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, morning, Oli.
> Hope you're not too upset by the football result last night.
> I am NOT an Arsenal fan, so i wasn't particularly happy either.


By the way, what is Leeds up to these days? Doing any better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> By the way, what is Leeds up to these days? Doing any better?


Nope, rubbish, lost 3 in a row and just sacked the manager again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Must go and lie down for a bit, feeling rather ill.
Tidgy will keep you all company, I'm sure her typing skills are improving.
Off you go then Tij.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lllkjfeqrekfnkfjùpoflpzf$e^f7z^f4ge
g8eg$egks;ùs:*ùfsùc!s!s!s:sfzfk^vùf


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only saw highlights, but Neuer made a spectacular save in the first half.
> The error might effect his confidence and Bayern are not the most forgiving of clubs..................
> Tidgy sends Oli three kisses!!!


Oli sends back six kisses-double! We go back to... *MATHEMATICS*.

Oh yes Neuer did make some saves-nice saves; but as you said:  *BAYERN*'s administration/management do not "forgive and forget" that easily. I.E. If you make a mistake, you'll pay a *HIGH *price for it. Therefore TAKE CARE!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, rubbish, lost 3 in a row and just sacked the manager again.


So sorry to hear that, Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must go and lie down for a bit, feeling rather ill.
> Tidgy will keep you all company, I'm sure her typing skills are improving.
> Off you go then Tij.



Dear Adam,






Gillian and Oli!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks to whomever bought "veggies" in here.
I try to snack healthy


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how is ben today?


He's in a lot of pain. I'm getting ready to make it worse by making him do his home exercises


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle!!!!!
> Sorry you had a bad night too, but I'm not surprised considering.
> Bet Ben had a rough one too.


Good morning! Sorry I've been sporadic, this is turning into a full time job! He did have a rough night but I think that now we've got his pain management on a schedule it might be a little better and easier going tonight. I forsee nights on the couch for a while while he's recovering.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. How is Ben today? Hope all went well.


Hi Gillian! Ben is okay thanks for asking! He's in a good bit of pain but his surgery went beautifully. They expect a full recovery


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must go and lie down for a bit, feeling rather ill.
> Tidgy will keep you all company, I'm sure her typing skills are improving.
> Off you go then Tij.


I hope you feel better? Is it your lungs?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> He's in a lot of pain. I'm getting ready to make it worse by making him do his home exercises




tough love but needs must


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! Ben is okay thanks for asking! He's in a good bit of pain but his surgery went beautifully. They expect a full recovery


GREAT!  Glad to hear that the operation went well. At the same time it saddened me that Ben is in pain. Sorry about that, Michelle, and..

Dear Ben,





Gillian and Oli!


----------



## meech008

meech008 said:


> I hope you feel better? Is it your lungs?


That should have been an exclamation point after the better.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> tough love but needs must


Pretty much! He's tough though, he'll be alright. He's got everyone rooting for him


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> GREAT!  Glad to hear that the operation went well. At the same time it saddened me that Ben is in pain. Sorry about that, Michelle, and..
> 
> Dear Ben,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gillian and Oli!


Thanks Gillian! Pain is a part of healing so it's kind of a good thing if you think about it


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thanks Gillian! Pain is a part of healing so it's kind of a good thing if you think about it


Oh I know, but it's hard for the person in pain to see it like that.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh I know, but it's hard for the person in pain to see it like that.


This is true!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> This is true!


PATIENCE and LOVE required here, Michelle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey was twisting and turning all night , too.
> Hi, ho, just one lesson again today!


I would take that Chubby Checker record off her if I were you!
That would at last stop her twisting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Over 650 posts needed for me to get current. Sorry all, I couldn't do it. I did save the dr. "In my voice" picture. That was brilliant.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon to any one lurking on the dark.
Sorry you're still under the weather, Adam, try to have a good rest.
Hope Ben's pain doesn't last too long and is manageable, meech.
Hi Gillian if you are still here.
Ken - I think you should read all those posts.
then I will ask you some questions to see how well you've read them.
I expect the homework completed by Friday or it will be detention for you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Good morning,
> Ken - I think you should read all those posts. Then I will ask you some questions about them to see how well you've read them. I expect the homework completed by Friday or it will be detention for you.


Is it exceptable if I "enjoy" detention?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Pretty much! He's tough though, he'll be alright. He's got everyone rooting for him




i have no doubt, sounds like a mountain of a man!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it exceptable if I "enjoy" detention?


You don't know what I have in mind for you yet!


----------



## johnandjade

had to work an hr and a half late due to a car going out tonight and it was still in the workshop. on the plus side jades made curry


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i have no doubt, sounds like a mountain of a man!


Hi John how's your day!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had to work an hr and a half late due to a car going out tonight and it was still in the workshop. on the plus side jades made curry


Did you get the bath clean?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Did you get the bath clean?




jades doing it just now


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon to any one lurking on the dark.
> Sorry you're still under the weather, Adam, try to have a good rest.
> Hope Ben's pain doesn't last too long and is manageable, meech.
> Hi Gillian if you are still here.
> Ken - I think you should read all those posts.
> then I will ask you some questions about them to see how well you've read them.
> I expect the homework completed by Friday or it will be detention for you.


Good evening Lyn.Hope you're well.

Here I am, but won't be a little later on: there will be....*football.
*
Are you planning to become a teacher here as well?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.Hope you're well.
> 
> Here I am, but won't be a little later on: there will be....*football.
> *
> Are you planning to become a teacher here as well?


Not unless I really have to and only to sort these naughty lads out and keep them in line.
Of course us girls are all angels!
.....sugar and spice and all things nice......etc


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John how's your day!




another good one thanks . im kicking butt in that place, keep getting asked to stay on! Friday last day though far as i know, will see what the boss says though as it can change from day to day. 

last day of teaching tomorrow? feeling back to your 'normal' self?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You don't know what I have in mind for you yet!


What on earth are you planning?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> another good one thanks . im kicking butt in that place, keep getting asked to stay on! Friday last day though far as i know, will see what the boss says though as it can change from day to day.
> 
> last day of teaching tomorrow? feeling back to your 'normal' self?


Yes it is and only half day on Friday so that's good.
Definitely back to 'normal' thanks.

Glad to hear you're in demand - its a lovely feeling isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo! just had enough change on me for a beer for way home  and crocodile rock came on ipod


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not unless I really have to and only to sort these naughty lads out and keep them in line.
> Of course us girls are all angels!
> .....sugar and spice and all things nice......etc


Girls?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is and only half day on Friday so that's good.
> Definitely back to 'normal' thanks.
> 
> Glad to hear you're in demand - its a lovely feeling isn't it?




it is  just wish the pay check reflected it!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> What on earth are you planning?


Not sure yet,
lines?
an essay?
litter picking?
few pages of maths?
the options are endless....
the cane is banned now so will have to rule that out!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo! just had enough change on me for a beer for way home  and crocodile rock came on ipod


I'm listening to some Clapton.
Have Layla blasting out at mo.


----------



## Lyn W

Anyone heard from Adam?
Just hoping he's feeling better.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm listening to some Clapton.
> Have Layla blasting out at mo.




I remember that was used in an old vauxhal ad when i was in primary school... we were to bring a tape of a song we liked for music class. that was mine!! teacher said she could see why!! I guess ahe was right


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Anyone heard from Adam?
> Just hoping he's feeling better.




not since this afternoon. hopefully hes just having some down time to re chage


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not sure yet,
> lines?
> as essay?
> litter picking?
> few pages of maths?
> the options are endless....
> the cane is banned now so will have to rule that out!


Wow!!! Are you that *tough* Lyn? (Only joking ok?) Or have you too become a......'*MILITARY* *WOMAN?'* 

I'd suggest some.....*mathematics.* Believe me that would drive them nuts! Especially those who dislike the subject.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I remember that was used in an old vauxhal ad when i was in primary school... we were to bring a tape of a song we liked for music class. that was mine!! teacher said she could see why!! I guess ahe was right


I would love to see Clapton live,
Saw him at a the concert in Cardiff after the Tsunami but he only did a few tunes.
Think he still does the Albert Hall every year, must find out when.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!!! Are you that *tough* Lyn? (Only joking ok?) Or have you too become a......'*MILITARY* *WOMAN?'*
> 
> I'd suggest some.....*mathematics.* Believe me that would drive them nuts! Especially those who dislike the subject.


I'll have to find out which Ken dislikes the most.


----------



## johnandjade

now we have disturbed, another way to die. its a metal band but a good message in the song! about how we humans are destroying the earth, video actually convays the message we should sort it out!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to find out which Ken dislikes the most.



Alright, we'll wait and see.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to find out which Ken dislikes the most.




budweiser rice beer


----------



## johnandjade

hamish is hame . curry time  have fun ladies and won't see you soon


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright, we'll wait and see.


Of course the very worse thing I could think of would be to make him eat something I'd made!
That would be enough punishment for anyone.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I would love to see Clapton live,
> Saw him at a the concert in Cardiff after the Tsunami but he only did a few tunes.
> Think he still does the Albert Hall every year, must find out when.




high flying birds are in Glasgow again in December, i cant miss em


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hamish is hame . curry time  have fun ladies and won't see you soon


Have a good evening John
Go and put your feet up!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Of course the very worse thing I could think of would be to make him eat something I'd made!
> That would be enough punishment for anyone.


I'm another one who's *NOT* friends with the......kitchen. Therefore I can help you in that case.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm another one who's *NOT* friends with the......kitchen. Therefore I can help you in that case.


Rice beer and an animal organ pie would do me in. I'd figure something out to avoid that, trust me here.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Rice beer and an animal organ pie would do me in. I'd figure something out to avoid that, trust me here.


Budweiser and liver and kidney pie it is then!


----------



## AZtortMom

Look what is poking up! Seeds I got from tort supply! I'm so excited! More tort food for the babies!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Look what is poking up! Seeds I got from tort supply! I'm so excited! More tort food for the babies!
> View attachment 153290


Well done! I managed to get that far last year but it all went downhill from there.
Not sure what I did or should have done but I failed miserably


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Well done! I managed to get that far last year but it all went downhill from there.
> Not sure what I did or should have done but I failed miserably


Oh no!
I've got a bunch, so I can send you some


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no!
> I've got a bunch, so I can send you some


Thanks Noel,
I am trying again this year and sprinkled dandelion seed heads and plantains all over Lola's grass, so hopefully that will work.
Just think the seed trays were either too dry or too wet so trying a more natural approach this year.
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## spud's_mum

montys being really clingy today, pulling sad faces and wanting attention 24/7 so I'm going to go and have a snuggling Session with him


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153294
> montys being really clingy today, pulling sad faces and wanting attention 24/7 so I'm going to go and have a snuggling Session with him


Give him a cuddle from me!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Give him a cuddle from me!


Will do 
I just had a bath and he lied on me and now my towel is all hairy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153294
> Ava's being really clingy today,


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi everyone


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 153295


Awe!!

Hmm... That's odd, In my quote it says Ava but in my post it says monty


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 153295


Is she smiling for the camera?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi everyone


Hi Kirsty, how are you this evening?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Awe!!
> 
> Hmm... That's odd, In my quote it says Ava but in my post it says monty


Some of Ken's magic !


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I think I've found out why monty was so sheepish 

Put it this way, I've never smelt anything quite as bad as the smell that he just let out 
... No more snuggling for tonight.


----------



## meech008

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 153295


I love her so much! Pictures of her make my day


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I think I've found out why monty was so sheepish
> 
> Put it this way, I've never smelt anything quite as bad as the smell that he just let out
> ... No more snuggling for tonight.


Buddy does that mess! Sneaky pooch


----------



## spud's_mum

giving me sad looks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Adam,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gillian and Oli!


Thank you so much, Gillian!!!!!
That's very sweet!!!
Though i hope the coffee is bitter!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you so much, Gillian!!!!!
> That's very sweet!!!
> Though i hope the coffee is bitter!!!!


Are you feeling better?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks to whomever bought "veggies" in here.
> I try to snack healthy


I love some vegetarian snacks and meals, we have veggie weeks sometimes.
Those look nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning! Sorry I've been sporadic, this is turning into a full time job! He did have a rough night but I think that now we've got his pain management on a schedule it might be a little better and easier going tonight. I forsee nights on the couch for a while while he's recovering.


Hope he's feeling a little better, it will get easier day by day.
Also hope you have a comfy couch!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153297
> giving me sad looks


Looking very innocent there!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I love her so much! Pictures of her make my day


Hi meech how are you both holding up?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope he's feeling a little better, it will get easier day by day.
> Also hope you have a comfy couch!


I do! The problem is that it's SO comfy that Buddy refuses to leave it.....so I have to share haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I hope you feel better? Is it your lungs?


yeah, thanks for asking.
Can't breath, lots of phlegm and vomiting.
weak as a kitten.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech how are you both holding up?


We're doing well  he seems to be doing better today! I was a busy bee this morning and had to call his doctor. He was prescheduled for physical therapy on friday morning but because his tear was so big I was concerned. Turns out I was right, the tear was so large they want him to wait for 2 weeks before he begins therapy. How are you?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, thanks for asking.
> Can't breath, lots of phlegm and vomiting.
> weak as a kitten.


Did that come on suddenly? Are you congested? Do you have vapor rub over there?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar also looking adorable as usual 
ATTACH=full]153301[/ATTACH]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> GREAT!  Glad to hear that the operation went well. At the same time it saddened me that Ben is in pain. Sorry about that, Michelle, and..
> 
> Dear Ben,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gillian and Oli!


Thanks again, Gillian!!!!
Lovely sentiment!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Over 650 posts needed for me to get current. Sorry all, I couldn't do it. I did save the dr. "In my voice" picture. That was brilliant.


Hi, Ken, great to see you, hope you're doing well.
Sorry, missed you again, sleeping I'm afraid.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We're doing well  he seems to be doing better today! I was a busy bee this morning and had to call his doctor. He was prescheduled for physical therapy on friday morning but because his tear was so big I was concerned. Turns out I was right, the tear was so large they want him to wait for 2 weeks before he begins therapy. How are you?


I'm very well thanks.
Only 2 days more in work then a weeks holiday - can't wait!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon to any one lurking on the dark.
> Sorry you're still under the weather, Adam, try to have a good rest.
> Hope Ben's pain doesn't last too long and is manageable, meech.
> Hi Gillian if you are still here.
> Ken - I think you should read all those posts.
> then I will ask you some questions to see how well you've read them.
> I expect the homework completed by Friday or it will be detention for you.


Quite right, too!!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'm very well thanks.
> Only 2 days more in work then a weeks holiday - can't wait!


Yayyy! That's great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not unless I really have to and only to sort these naughty lads out and keep them in line.
> Of course us girls are all angels!
> .....sugar and spice and all things nice......etc


Ahem.
Yeah, right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not sure yet,
> lines?
> an essay?
> litter picking?
> few pages of maths?
> the options are endless....
> the cane is banned now so will have to rule that out!


It's not banned in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!!! Are you that *tough* Lyn? (Only joking ok?) Or have you too become a......'*MILITARY* *WOMAN?'*
> 
> I'd suggest some.....*mathematics.* Believe me that would drive them nuts! Especially those who dislike the subject.


Good point!!!
They hate maths here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Look what is poking up! Seeds I got from tort supply! I'm so excited! More tort food for the babies!
> View attachment 153290


Yaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's alive!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153294
> montys being really clingy today, pulling sad faces and wanting attention 24/7 so I'm going to go and have a snuggling Session with him


Give him a hug from me!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Give him a cuddle from me!


Snap!
(almost).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi everyone


Hello, Kirsty, great to see you!!!
Hope you are well!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Well, I'm retiring for the night.
Goodnight fellow cold dark roomers!
Not sure I'll be on tomorrow as I need to study for a test as I don't want to fail it a second time!
I'll try and pop in though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I think I've found out why monty was so sheepish
> 
> Put it this way, I've never smelt anything quite as bad as the smell that he just let out
> ... No more snuggling for tonight.



Perhaps I won't give him a hug after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Are you feeling better?!


Not really.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not banned in The Cold Dark Room.


I think we should ban it - Ken may like that too!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I'm retiring for the night.
> Goodnight fellow cold dark roomers!
> Not sure I'll be on tomorrow as I need to study for a test as I don't want to fail it a second time!
> I'll try and pop in though


Good night and good luck.!
Hope you pass this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I do! The problem is that it's SO comfy that Buddy refuses to leave it.....so I have to share haha


Nice to have someone to snuggle.


----------



## johnandjade

bed time for me folks, early start tomorrow. will catch up in the mornooning
been watching a documentary about the witch hunts, nasty times!

hope the chest eases up mr adam, cant be much fun 

good night fellow wibbilers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're doing well  he seems to be doing better today! I was a busy bee this morning and had to call his doctor. He was prescheduled for physical therapy on friday morning but because his tear was so big I was concerned. Turns out I was right, the tear was so large they want him to wait for 2 weeks before he begins therapy. How are you?


Good call!!!
Literally.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> bed time for me folks, early start tomorrow. will catch up in the mornooning
> been watching a documentary about the witch hunts, nasty times!
> 
> hope the chest eases up mr adam, cant be much fun
> 
> good night fellow wibbilers


Night John sleep well and take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Did that come on suddenly? Are you congested? Do you have vapor rub over there?


Nope, been coming on for a few days, then the town trip and bookcases the next day did for me.
Vapour rub, yeah, but doesn't help with this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar also looking adorable as usual
> ATTACH=full]153301[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 153302


i'm so glad he's better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well, I'm retiring for the night.
> Goodnight fellow cold dark roomers!
> Not sure I'll be on tomorrow as I need to study for a test as I don't want to fail it a second time!
> I'll try and pop in though


Night night to you your pets and your family!!!
Good luck with the revision, but still hope you manage to have a peek in here!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, been coming on for a few days, then the town trip and bookcases the next day did for me.
> Vapour rub, yeah, but doesn't help with this.


What about running some hot water so steam starts rolling and you breathe in the steam?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> bed time for me folks, early start tomorrow. will catch up in the mornooning
> been watching a documentary about the witch hunts, nasty times!
> 
> hope the chest eases up mr adam, cant be much fun
> 
> good night fellow wibbilers


Good night friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bed time for me folks, early start tomorrow. will catch up in the mornooning
> been watching a documentary about the witch hunts, nasty times!
> 
> hope the chest eases up mr adam, cant be much fun
> 
> good night fellow wibbilers


Wibble!
Thanks, John, night night.
No witches in The Cold Dark Room.
..........................are there????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What about running some hot water so steam starts rolling and you breathe in the steam?


Hot water ???
In Morocco ?
Actually I did get a hot water tank fitted, mainly for the washing up, but that steam breathing stuff is horrible.
I don't know what's good for me!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot water ???
> In Morocco ?
> Actually I did get a hot water tank fitted, mainly for the washing up, but that steam breathing stuff is horrible.
> I don't know what's good for me!!!!


It was just a thought  I hope you get to feeling better though. Difficultly breathing us scary!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, been coming on for a few days, then the town trip and bookcases the next day did for me.
> Vapour rub, yeah, but doesn't help with this.


So since your bookcases arrived you haven't been feeling your shelf?

- sorry couldn't resist - I know its no joking matter.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty, how are you this evening?


Hi Lyn  
Yeah I'm good thanks! You?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kirsty, great to see you!!!
> Hope you are well!!!


I'm good thanks. How are you?


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm good thanks. How are you?


Hi kirsty!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn
> Yeah I'm good thanks! You?


All good here too thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm having a real headache over the competition!
I just can't decide which 3 and thought I had longer to choose.
They are all lovely torts.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Hi kirsty!


Hey! How are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a real headache over the competition!
> I just can't decide which 3 and thought I had longer to choose.
> They are all lovely torts.


I know it was a difficult choice. They were all so gorgeous!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was just a thought  I hope you get to feeling better though. Difficultly breathing us scary!


i'll be fine in a day or two.
it happens!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So since your bookcases arrived you haven't been feeling your shelf?
> 
> - sorry couldn't resist - I know its no joking matter.


I can always take a joke!
It's a case of keeping cheerful, I've booked a day's flying to lift my spirits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm good thanks. How are you?


Bit rough today, but i'll be fine again soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a real headache over the competition!
> I just can't decide which 3 and thought I had longer to choose.
> They are all lovely torts.


Indeed, beautiful selection.


----------



## Lyn W

Right! I've voted and it came down to eeny meeny minney mo.
Apologies to friends if I've not chosen yours, but looking on the bright side
if I haven't, no one can accuse you of rule breaking and giving clues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right! I've voted and it came down to eeny meeny minney mo.
> Apologies to friends if I've not chosen yours, but looking on the bright side
> if I haven't, no one can accuse you of rule breaking and giving clues.


You chose some lovely torts. 
it's a fair contest.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and get Lola's food ready for tomorrow
and then I am off to bed.
Good luck to all who entered for the competition,
and I wish everyone in the CDR a good night and day tomorrow.

I hope you are feeling much better tomorrow Adam
All my good wishes are with you for a quick recovery.
Hope Ben has a better night too meech.
Night night all take care


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit rough today, but i'll be fine again soon.


Hangover?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and get Lola's food ready for tomorrow
> and then I am off to bed.
> Good luck to all who entered for the competition,
> and I wish everyone in the CDR a good night and day tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you are feeling much better tomorrow Adam
> All my good wishes are with you for a quick recovery.
> Hope Ben has a better night too meech.
> Night night all take care


Goodnight Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Goodnight Lyn


Night Kirsty sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and get Lola's food ready for tomorrow
> and then I am off to bed.
> Good luck to all who entered for the competition,
> and I wish everyone in the CDR a good night and day tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you are feeling much better tomorrow Adam
> All my good wishes are with you for a quick recovery.
> Hope Ben has a better night too meech.
> Night night all take care


Night, night, Lyn, be good.
Love to Lola.
And The Cold Dark Room, the embodiment of Coldness, Darkness and Roominess says good night too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hangover?


No, lung problems. 
i'll be fine in a couple of days!


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hey! How are you?


 Well! Just finished about 2 hours worth of homework haha. How are you?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and get Lola's food ready for tomorrow
> and then I am off to bed.
> Good luck to all who entered for the competition,
> and I wish everyone in the CDR a good night and day tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you are feeling much better tomorrow Adam
> All my good wishes are with you for a quick recovery.
> Hope Ben has a better night too meech.
> Night night all take care


Night night Lyn! Thank you  sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off back to bed early tonight also.
really, really feel bad.
lots of nice national days today, i'm sure but too , too tired.
Good night, Cold Dark Roommates.
Good night Cold Dark Room.
maybe see you in the morning.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off back to bed early tonight also.
> really, really feel bad.
> lots of nice national days today, i'm sure but too , too tired.
> Good night, Cold Dark Roommates.
> Good night Cold Dark Room.
> maybe see you in the morning.


Feel better Adam! Night


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, lung problems.
> i'll be fine in a couple of days!


 uh-oh!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off back to bed early tonight also.
> really, really feel bad.
> lots of nice national days today, i'm sure but too , too tired.
> Good night, Cold Dark Roommates.
> Good night Cold Dark Room.
> maybe see you in the morning.


Get some rest Adam and feel better!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone! Haven't been able to get on here too much these past few weeks  it's been a bit hectic. I hope all has been going well for everyone. I've been reading previous posts and catching up!!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning everyone!! 12hrs ago i left work and now im leaving for work.. even dreamt about bloomin work?! ..going to try for Saturday off!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar also looking adorable as usual
> ATTACH=full]153301[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 153302


Good morning. How are you? And how's Cheddar? He's looking good, and....cute! Hope you're both well.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. How are you? And how's Cheddar? He's looking good, and....cute! Hope you're both well.


I'm good thank you, cheddars good too, chewing on cardboard as we speak 

How are you?
And I've been meaning to ask, did you ever get a cat or did you decide that you don't want one?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Sorry to have just read that you're still sick.  What is up? *if *I may ask.

Wishes to get


spudthetortoise said:


> I'm good thank you, cheddars good too, chewing on cardboard as we speak
> 
> How are you?
> And I've been meaning to ask, did you ever get a cat or did you decide that you don't want one?


I'm fine. As for getting a cat, NO I'm afraid not yet. Know what? Although a cat can be trained, I am still hesitant as that it could harm Oli. Plus, don't forget: I live alone and have to think twice, three four times. A big risk.


----------



## spud's_mum

Here's when I first noticed the lump:


Then it got worse and bled a lot (I couldn't get a pic)
And now (sorry it really blurry but you can just about see how it's just a little red dot now  )


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Sorry to have just read that you're still sick.  What is up? *if *I may ask.
> 
> Wishes to get
> 
> I'm fine. As for getting a cat, NO I'm afraid not yet. Know what? Although a cat can be trained, I am still hesitant as that it could harm Oli. Plus, don't forget: I live alone and have to think twice, three four times. A big risk.


Yeah, I totally understand.
Cheddars so funny, I open the cage and he's straight out and wanting attention 
Have you ever owned a rodent?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I totally understand.
> Cheddars so funny, I open the cage and he's straight out and wanting attention
> Have you ever owned a rodent?


He (Cheddars) really is adorable. GOD bless.How long have you had him for?

I had *never* had a pet before I bought OLI.  You cannot imagine the difficulty I faced in dealing with him at the beginning. And at times I still do: torts are not easy to deal with, I think. Do you agree?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Here's when I first noticed the lump:
> View attachment 153354
> 
> Then it got worse and bled a lot (I couldn't get a pic)
> And now (sorry it really blurry but you can just about see how it's just a little red dot now  )
> View attachment 153355


Oh..so sorry about that.  Poor little thing. Are you giving hem any medications etc?


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh..so sorry about that.  Poor little thing. Are you giving hem any medications etc?


No, he did have antibiotics and pain killers but he had his last dose last night 




Gillian Moore said:


> He (Cheddars) really is adorable. GOD bless.How long have you had him for?
> 
> 
> I had *never* had a pet before I bought OLI.  You cannot imagine the difficulty I faced in dealing with him at the beginning. And at times I still do: torts are not easy to deal with, I think. Do you agree?


I have had him for 2 and a half years 

Torts are really hard to deal with. 
For example...
It's not getting hot enough in spuds enclosure (getting glass doors to sort it out) so he's sleeping all the time. He will come out, eat then sleep again. He has only gained 1 gram in about a month! It's almost like he's going into hibernation  I'm going to really bump the temps up in there.

It's hard to know what's wrong with torts and the slightest change can upset them. It's all worth it on the end though.

I've always had pets:
Cats, hamsters (my first one I got when I was 6 then had 3 more after that), gerbils, dogs, torts, fish you name it 

It's mostly because of me, my parents don't even like dogs (obviously they love monty though )
But they said no more rodents  I love having them in my room, and they are so easy to care for


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> No, he did have antibiotics and pain killers but he had his last dose last night
> 
> 
> 
> I have had him for 2 and a half years
> 
> Torts are really hard to deal with.
> For example...
> It's not getting hot enough in spuds enclosure (getting glass doors to sort it out) so he's sleeping all the time. He will come out, eat then sleep again. He has only gained 1 gram in about a month! It's almost like he's going into hibernation  I'm going to really bump the temps up in there.
> 
> It's hard to know what's wrong with torts and the slightest change can upset them. It's all worth it on the end though.
> 
> I've always had pets:
> Cats, hamsters (my first one I got when I was 6 then had 3 more after that), gerbils, dogs, torts, fish you name it
> 
> It's mostly because of me, my parents don't even like dogs (obviously they love monty though )
> But they said no more rodents  I love having them in my room, and they are so easy to care for


All those? Nice to hear.  Which animal would you pick if you were to choose *ONE* as a pet? Cheddars?

I believe that dogs are the easiest to deal with, but I'm scared to death of them, too bad.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> All those? Nice to hear.  Which animal would you pick if you were to choose *ONE* as a pet? Cheddars?
> 
> I believe that dogs are the easiest to deal with, but I'm scared to death of them, too bad.


I honestly couldn't choose just one


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I honestly couldn't choose just one



You seem to love them with equality.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, thanks for asking.
> Can't breath, lots of phlegm and vomiting.
> weak as a kitten.


Very sorry to hear that Adam.  Have




you seen a doctor yet?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning all.


----------



## johnandjade

no fun today,not feeling it at all but persist we must.


----------



## johnandjade

on the plus side, jades made a Victoria sponge cake. roll on home time!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What is a Victoria sponge cake?
I've never heard of it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is a Victoria sponge cake?
> I've never heard of it.







jam and butter icing, it's awesome


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153356
> 
> 
> jam and butter icing, it's awesome


Good afternoon John, hope you're well.

That looks...yummmy! Lucky you.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning all.


Good afternoon Ed, how are you? How's Bertha these days?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon John, hope you're well.
> 
> That looks...yummmy! Lucky you.




im ok thanks. how have you been? oli doing ok?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im ok thanks. how have you been? oli doing ok?


We're fine, thanks, though rather bored. Went out for a walk in the striking sun, as temperature is beginning to drop and Winter is extremely near. Might even take OLI out for a walk later on. I sometimes get that feeling that even he gets bored.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> We're fine, thanks, though rather bored. Went out for a walk in the striking sun, as temperature is beginning to drop and Winter is extremely near. Might even take OLI out for a walk later on. I sometimes get that feeling that even he gets bored.




it's getting cold here as well  fidos house got finished just in time I think. 

lunch time here, burger king for me


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> it's getting cold here as well  fidos house got finished just in time I think.
> 
> lunch time here, burger king for me


Enjoy it! Talk to you later.


----------



## stojanovski92113

I hope everyone is having a great day! Time to feed the torts and another loooong day!


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I hope everyone is having a great day! Time to feed the torts and another loooong day!




allo!! I know the feeling  only 4hrs left of my shift (hopefully) 

how are you this mornooning?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, lung problems.
> i'll be fine in a couple of days!


 oh no!!! Are you ok?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> oh no!!! Are you ok?




hi kirsty, poor adams suffering I think it'll ease up in a couple days. how have you been?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Well! Just finished about 2 hours worth of homework haha. How are you?


I'm having lunch at my work. Long day so far


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> hi kirsty, poor adams suffering I think it'll ease up in a couple days. how have you been?


Aww how horrible hope he feels better soon!
I'm ok at work having a bit of a skive whilst I can get away with it hehe!
I love your new profile pic btw


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww how horrible hope he feels better soon!
> I'm ok at work having a bit of a skive whilst I can get away with it hehe!
> I love your new profile pic btw




lucky you i'm run of my feet! love it but . 

thank you


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> allo!! I know the feeling  only 4hrs left of my shift (hopefully)
> 
> how are you this mornooning?


I'm doing well thank you  just slammed a cup of coffee and will be leaving for work within a half hour. I hope it's a good day!! How's work for you going?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Adam....I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Get some rest and feel better my friend!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153356
> 
> 
> jam and butter icing, it's awesome


Yes. Americans would it that!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Ed, how are you? How's Bertha these days?


I'm good Gillian. Thanks.
I haven't spoken directly with you in a few weeks. Sorry. I hope that you're also doing well.
As for Bertha. If you could see how well she is doing, it would put a great big smile on your face. She is just GREAT!!


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm doing well thank you  just slammed a cup of coffee and will be leaving for work within a half hour. I hope it's a good day!! How's work for you going?




overworked and under pressure! busy busy but hopefully a promotion is on the cards . no kettle in this garage so no coffee for me  got some Dr Pepper though


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Americans would it that!!!




I can't wait to get home


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> overworked and under pressure! busy busy but hopefully a promotion is on the cards . no kettle in this garage so no coffee for me  got some Dr Pepper though


I hear you!! I'm working 3 jobs and exhausted!! I'm in the works of quitting 2 jobs to work another job for more money. It's been frustrating and I just want to make the right decision  I'm still pondering on what to do... Enjoy your day and Dr. Pepper


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I hear you!! I'm working 3 jobs and exhausted!! I'm in the works of quitting 2 jobs to work another job for more money. It's been frustrating and I just want to make the right decision  I'm still pondering on what to do... Enjoy your day and Dr. Pepper




auft!! ones more than enough for me! only 45mins left of shift


----------



## johnandjade

look what my mrs made  shes out tonight but left this for me to get home to


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> auft!! ones more than enough for me! only 45mins left of shift


Hi John
less than half an hour now!
You can do it!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> look what my mrs made  shes out tonight but left this for me to get home to
> View attachment 153372


almost as good as mine

well alright - much better than I could ever hope to do!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> less than half an hour now!
> You can do it!!




nope, gonna need to work on a bit


----------



## johnandjade

only 20mins late tonight, not so bad. the cake is shouting on me, i'll just go in early tomorrow lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only 20mins late tonight, not so bad. the cake is shouting on me, i'll just go in early tomorrow lol


That cake will be lovely with a nice cuppa when you get in.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That cake will be lovely with a nice cuppa when you get in.




a beer more like nearly holiday time miss wombyn!! my boss is in tomorrow, was on the phone earlier, think I've proven my worth  


look, womblyn is in my prodictive text now lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone! Haven't been able to get on here too much these past few weeks  it's been a bit hectic. I hope all has been going well for everyone. I've been reading previous posts and catching up!!


Hello, Shannon, been missing you around here!!!
Glad you popped in even though I'd just popped out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No, he did have antibiotics and pain killers but he had his last dose last night
> 
> 
> 
> I have had him for 2 and a half years
> 
> Torts are really hard to deal with.
> For example...
> It's not getting hot enough in spuds enclosure (getting glass doors to sort it out) so he's sleeping all the time. He will come out, eat then sleep again. He has only gained 1 gram in about a month! It's almost like he's going into hibernation  I'm going to really bump the temps up in there.
> 
> It's hard to know what's wrong with torts and the slightest change can upset them. It's all worth it on the end though.
> 
> I've always had pets:
> Cats, hamsters (my first one I got when I was 6 then had 3 more after that), gerbils, dogs, torts, fish you name it
> 
> It's mostly because of me, my parents don't even like dogs (obviously they love monty though )
> But they said no more rodents  I love having them in my room, and they are so easy to care for


if you say you want a tarantula or a crocodile, they might allow you another rodent!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Shannon, been missing you around here!!!
> Glad you popped in even though I'd just popped out!


Thanks!! I miss you guys too!!!! Feel better and everyone have a good one!! I'll pop back in later


----------



## johnandjade

booo  battery going to die


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153356
> 
> 
> jam and butter icing, it's awesome


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Especially home made ones!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> oh no!!! Are you ok?


I'll be fine in a bit.
Just been overdoing it a bit and smoking too much.
Probably too much slurping and not eating well also.
My fault, really.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a beer more like nearly holiday time miss wombyn!! my boss is in tomorrow, was on the phone earlier, think I've proven my worth
> 
> 
> look, womblyn is in my prodictive text now lol
> View attachment 153376


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm having lunch at my work. Long day so far


Oh man  I hope it gets better!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> if you say you want a tarantula or a crocodile, they might allow you another rodent!


Good plan!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153380


Love that album!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be fine in a bit.
> Just been overdoing it a bit and smoking too much.
> Probably too much slurping and not eating well also.
> My fault, really.


Lovely to see you here Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Adam....I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Get some rest and feel better my friend!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm good Gillian. Thanks.
> I haven't spoken directly with you in a few weeks. Sorry. I hope that you're also doing well.
> As for Bertha. If you could see how well she is doing, it would put a great big smile on your face. She is just GREAT!!


One of the best happy endings of the year!


----------



## meech008

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> overworked and under pressure! busy busy but hopefully a promotion is on the cards . no kettle in this garage so no coffee for me  got some Dr Pepper though


If you get promoted you can buy your own kettle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lovely to see you here Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Afternoon, Michelle!!!
Ben a tad better today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, lovely Cold Dark Roomers.
Just caught up, you've been quite busy without me!
Which is excellent!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Michelle!!!
> Ben a tad better today ?


He seems a bit better yes  hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Hi meech glad to hear Ben is doing OK and hope you do manage to get some more rest tonight.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech glad to hear Ben is doing OK and hope you do manage to get some more rest tonight.


How are you Lyn? And you Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He seems a bit better yes  hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight


Glad to hear it, a little better each day, I'm sure.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> How are you Lyn? And you Adam?


I'm good thanks meech
Waved the children off and wished them a good holiday as they left school with a huge smile on my face!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you Lyn? And you Adam?


Bleeuuucchhhh!!!!!
But be ok in a day or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks meech
> Waved the children off and wished them a good holiday as they left school with a huge smile on my face!


But training day tomorrow ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Love that album!




have thousands of sons constantly on shuffle, ever now and the it throws up a gem


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But training day tomorrow ?


that won't be so bad and we finish early so that's always a bonus.
I may go in one day next week to sort things out in my shed but I'll see how I feel!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeuuucchhhh!!!!!
> But be ok in a day or two.


I hope so!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lovely to see you here Adam!




been too warm in here without you boss


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Afternoon everyone!




how is ben this mornooning?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> that won't be so bad and we finish early so that's always a bonus.
> I may go in one day next week to sort things out in my shed but I'll see how I feel!


Wouldn't it be a good idea to train the teachers before term starts?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you get promoted you can buy your own kettle!




look at the tea urn they had, miss lyn you'll love this... ed, it rivals you work fridge



thats flys you can see!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, lovely Cold Dark Roomers.
> Just caught up, you've been quite busy without me!
> Which is excellent!




you created a monster


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> He seems a bit better yes  hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight




you must be tired as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been too warm in here without you boss


The Cold follows me everywhere like a cloud!!!
(not that clouds actually follow me.)
Hmmm.
I don't think they do................


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> have thousands of sons constantly on shuffle, ever now and the it throws up a gem




ahhhahhh!!! sons on shuffle!! john the baptist they call me lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> look at the tea urn they had, miss lyn you'll love this... ed, it rivals you work fridge
> View attachment 153384
> 
> 
> thats flys you can see!


Lovely!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> that won't be so bad and we finish early so that's always a bonus.
> I may go in one day next week to sort things out in my shed but I'll see how I feel!




you teach in a shed?  dare i ask?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you created a monster


I love monsters!!!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm good Gillian. Thanks.
> I haven't spoken directly with you in a few weeks. Sorry. I hope that you're also doing well.
> As for Bertha. If you could see how well she is doing, it would put a great big smile on your face. She is just GREAT!!


Good evening Ed, glad to hear from you and glad to hear that you and Bertha are well. Take good care of her.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold follows me everywhere like a cloud!!!
> (not that clouds actually follow me.)
> Hmmm.
> I don't think they do................




I know the feeling , but.... there's always a solution to a problem, even a temporary one... 

clouds over head+rain/wibble =





and old pic hence the face fuzz! last year for a bet., no shaving the beard for a month... i did 6! I don't win, I triumph


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!!!!




brings a new meaning to having a 'fly cuppa'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wouldn't it be a good idea to train the teachers before term starts?


We have a performance management day tomorrow and planning prep and assessment time so not too bad.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> look at the tea urn they had, miss lyn you'll love this... ed, it rivals you work fridge
> View attachment 153384
> 
> 
> thats flys you can see!


What no lid?
- a good place for legionnaires to thrive but hopefully that will be boiled away.
Boiled flies though? Ugghhh!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love monsters!!!











  , you should totally have a hallowe'en part in here..., really scare everyone and turn the lights ON!! :O


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I know the feeling , but.... there's always a solution to a problem, even a temporary one...
> 
> clouds over head+rain/wibble =
> View attachment 153386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and old pic hence the face fuzz! last year for a bet., no shaving the beard for a month... i did 6! I don't win, I triumph


Face fuzz is cool.
Well, sometimes....................................


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you teach in a shed?  dare i ask?!


Not yet!!
It's my resources shed - I have to keep nipping out to it when I need stuff.
Good place to have a scream if needed too!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What no lid?
> - a good place for legionnaires to thrive but hopefully that will be boiled away.
> Boiled flies though? Ugghhh!




I found the lide outside next to the skip! if im staying there i'll be having it though! wee bit of t cut it'll be fine  (i actually do things like this)  

i'll try get a pic if the 'kettle' tomorrow, its priceless


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love monsters!!!


So that's where you are Dr Frankenstein!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> , you should totally have a hallowe'en part in here..., really scare everyone and turn the lights ON!! :O


Not sure about lights on.
It'd have to be glow in the Dark cozzies or feely horrid ones!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Face fuzz is cool.
> Well, sometimes....................................




jade want it back, im not so keen... i prefer to be aerodynamic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So that's where you are Dr Frankenstein!?


I make toy monsters sometimes, and paint little metal figures of them.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> So that's where you are Dr Frankenstein!?




awwww!!! i got this now )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure about lights on.
> It'd have to be glow in the Dark cozzies or feely horrid ones!




I usually go to them as the invisible man...



i dont show


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> , you should totally have a hallowe'en part in here..., really scare everyone and turn the lights ON!! :O



.........and this one!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade want it back, im not so keen... i prefer to be aerodynamic


Wifey's the reverse, she wants it gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awwww!!! i got this now )


I love that theme!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Face fuzz is cool.
> Well, sometimes....................................


maybe cooler without the brolly hat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .........and this one!!


Love the record, great video that i'd not seen before, too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> maybe cooler without the brolly hat?


Maybe just a tad.


----------



## spud's_mum

Taking a break from revision 

Today I was bored in lesson and had some permanent markers so this happened to the front of my calculator case


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love that theme!!!!




guess im uncle fester! the 'baldric' of the family


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> maybe cooler without the brolly hat?




jade got me it last Christmas  , tryed for a beetlejuice one, see knows me well  I figured it be handy for having a cigarette outside the pub! still haven't though :/


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Taking a break from revision
> 
> Today I was bored in lesson and had some permanent markers so this happened to the front of my calculator case
> View attachment 153393


A personalised case - very pretty!
You should start your own business for your friends' cases.
That would be a cool and calculating way to make money.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Taking a break from revision
> 
> Today I was bored in lesson and had some permanent markers so this happened to the front of my calculator case
> View attachment 153393


Good evening. That really looks original.

What lesson was *so* boring?


----------



## johnandjade

who's wanting the first slice??


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. That really looks original.
> 
> What lesson was *so* boring?


Mostly science and maths were boring. Think I might redo the middle bit and make it into a pattern instead of hearts if I can work out how to get it off


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be fine in a bit.
> Just been overdoing it a bit and smoking too much.
> Probably too much slurping and not eating well also.
> My fault, really.


Take it easy Adam. I really hope you feel better soon. 
I started smoking again a month or so ago after successfully stopping for 6 months. I'm an idiot


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> Oh man  I hope it gets better!


Thanks! It's over now so I'm happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Taking a break from revision
> 
> Today I was bored in lesson and had some permanent markers so this happened to the front of my calculator case
> View attachment 153393


Nice!
But could have done with a tortoise or two in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess im uncle fester! the 'baldric' of the family


I'll be Cousin It!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153396
> 
> 
> 
> who's wanting the first slice??


Already ate it!
Yum!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Take it easy Adam. I really hope you feel better soon.
> I started smoking again a month or so ago after successfully stopping for 6 months. I'm an idiot


Biggest regret I have is that wifey started smoking because of me.
I love it though and won't give up, especially when people tell me to stop and the world is against it.
i'm an idiot, too!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Mostly science and maths were boring. Think I might redo the middle bit and make it into a pattern instead of hearts if I can work out how to get it off


Maths boring?! You must be joking. Do you like the subject? If you don't, it's only normal to find it boring, dislike it and so on.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Maths boring?! You must be joking. Do you like the subject? If you don't, it's only normal to find it boring, dislike it and so on.


I don't mind the subject... It's the teacher I really dislike


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't mind the subject... It's the teacher I really dislike


All teachers are horrible!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't mind the subject... It's the teacher I really dislike


Oh....teachers sometimes make the student like/dislike the subject, depending on how good a teacher he/she is.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Mostly science and maths were boring. Think I might redo the middle bit and make it into a pattern instead of hearts if I can work out how to get it off


Wet wipes sometimes work depends how porous the case is.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All teachers are horrible!


Oi!!!
Speak for yourself!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All teachers are horrible!


Hi Adam. No. Not all of them.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't mind the subject... It's the teacher I really dislike


I used to hate maths because of the teacher,
he made you feel really small and stupid if you got a question wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh....teachers sometimes make the student like/dislike the subject, depending on how good a teacher he/she is.


Very true!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Biggest regret I have is that wifey started smoking because of me.
> I love it though and won't give up, especially when people tell me to stop and the world is against it.
> i'm an idiot, too!


Rearrange these words
face spite cutting your nose off to your


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oi!!!
> Speak for yourself!!


Ahem....


----------



## johnandjade

just done my homework, i've made at least £3000 in my placement! should be another £300 at least tomorrow as well! take off wages and chemical bill.... hes got about a grand and a half extra in his pocket due to me! 

I probably won't even get a thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Rearrange these words
> face spite cutting your nose off to your


To spite your cutting, face your nose off?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I used to hate maths because of the teacher,
> he made you feel really small and stupid if you got a question wrong.


Mine just talks and talks until 2 minutes till the end of the lesson and writes 30 questions on the board and expects us to do them all. And to top it off, she stands in front o the board. 

Then she wonders why we don't finish it all and threatens to give us bad reports etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I 


johnandjade said:


> just done my homework, i've made at least £3000 in my placement! should be another £300 at least tomorrow as well! take off wages and chemical bill.... hes got about a grand and a half extra in his pocket due to me!
> 
> I probably won't even get a thank you


I bet you do!!!
From me if no one else!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just done my homework, i've made at least £3000 in my placement! should be another £300 at least tomorrow as well! take off wages and chemical bill.... hes got about a grand and a half extra in his pocket due to me!
> 
> I probably won't even get a thank you


That's depressing when you think of it like that,
You may be pleasantly surprised though - maybe a bonus!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Mine just talks and talks until 2 minutes till the end of the lesson and writes 30 questions on the board and expects us to do them all. And to top it off, she stands in front o the board.
> 
> Then she wonders why we don't finish it all and threatens to give us bad reports etc


Teachers who have their backs to you, you throw things at.
Or i did.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Mine just talks and talks until 2 minutes till the end of the lesson and writes 30 questions on the board and expects us to do them all. And to top it off, she stands in front o the board.
> 
> Then she wonders why we don't finish it all and threatens to give us bad reports etc


Take Cheddar in and let him loose in the classroom!
That will make her move!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I used to hate maths because of the teacher,
> he made you feel really small and stupid if you got a question wrong.


Hi Lyn. Hope you're well.

I, on the other hand, had:

1) a *wonderful* and *smart *mathematics teacher and

2) a Dad who has a *PhD *Degree in  mathematics. These two taught me one lovely thing about mathematics: "It is only a game with numbers and nothing that frightening." And it became my favourite subject.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Take Cheddar in and let him loose in the classroom!
> That will make her move!!


Yeah, stamp on Cheddar!!!!!!
Bad plan.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, stamp on Cheddar!!!!!!
> Bad plan.


Hmmm! Maybe throw a toy one near her on a some invisible thread instead then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Hope you're well.
> 
> I, on the other hand, had:
> 
> 1) a *wonderful* and *smart *mathematics teacher and
> 
> 2) a Dad who has a *PhD *Degree in  mathematics. These two taught me one lovely thing about mathematics: "It is only a game with numbers and nothing that frightening." And it became my favourite subject.


you were very lucky, Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm! Maybe throw a toy one near her on a some invisible thread instead then.


Better.
At her.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Hope you're well.
> 
> I, on the other hand, had:
> 
> 1) a *wonderful* and *smart *mathematics teacher and
> 
> 2) a Dad who has a *PhD *Degree in  mathematics. These two taught me one lovely thing about mathematics: "It is only a game with numbers and nothing that frightening." And it became my favourite subject.


Hi Gillian
You were luckier than most then,
Hope you're OK too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better.
> At her.


Or balance a big toy spider on the top of the board so it will fall on her -
I bet she will scream!
...especially if someone makes a point of saying they have lost their pet spider from its box!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Biggest regret I have is that wifey started smoking because of me.
> I love it though and won't give up, especially when people tell me to stop and the world is against it.
> i'm an idiot, too!


My fiancé is an ex smoker but he stopped before I met him. He is one of the really annoying ex smokers now lol 
I don't see me ever giving up either. The truth is I enjoy it


----------



## Lyn W

I've just remembered I'm a teacher!
So forget all that!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or balance a big toy spider on the top of the board so it will fall on her -
> I bet she will scream!
> ...especially if someone makes a point of saying they have lost their pet spider from its box!!


I like that one.
But don't be the one saying you lost your spider or you'll be for it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> you were very lucky, Gillian!


I understand you and agree with you. it is not an easy subject, and not *any* teacher can teach it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> My fiancé is an ex smoker but he stopped before I met him. He is one of the really annoying ex smokers now lol
> I don't see me ever giving up either. The truth is I enjoy it


Me, too, i really do!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I
> 
> I bet you do!!!
> From me if no one else!



 , he's due in tomorrow as is ment to be last day there. sales staff are happy, mechanics are happy... I even had a managing director happy!! 70k car, on my lunch break! no pressure:/ 

im going to try see if i can wangle a crash course for license out him... benifts both off us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just remembered I'm a teacher!
> So forget all that!!


We should act more like responsible adults, i agree.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian
> You were luckier than most then,
> Hope you're OK too.


Oh yes. Here I certainly was lucky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I understand you and agree with you. it is not an easy subject, and not *any* teacher can teach it.


I Like maths too, but i struggled at school due to a succession of bad teachers.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's depressing when you think of it like that,
> You may be pleasantly surprised though - maybe a bonus!?




'blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall not be disappointed' 


... im not a religious person, however i do think it's a good way to look at things, that way there is always a bonus


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We should act more like responsible adults, i agree.


That's not as much fun though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> , he's due in tomorrow as is ment to be last day there. sales staff are happy, mechanics are happy... I even had a managing director happy!! 70k car, on my lunch break! no pressure:/
> 
> im going to try see if i can wangle a crash course for license out him... benifts both off us


Certainly worth a try.
Go for it!
And good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's not as much fun though!


Wibble, wibble, wibble!!!
You're right!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We should act more like responsible adults, i agree.




blasphemy!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 'blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall not be disappointed'
> 
> 
> ... im not a religious person, however i do think it's a good way to look at things, that way there is always a bonus


I think you may be a very positive pessimist!


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> blasphemy!


yep, i'm sorry, i must be really ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


Night, Gillian.
Tidgy sends night night hugs and kisses to Oli, hope you both sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


Night Gillian sleep well!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly worth a try.
> Go for it!
> And good luck!




the old compliment sandwich! (with ammo). first, speak to all the staff say its my last day.. and if the boss asks i was brilliant... 2nd, tell salesman (friendly with a few) the same, with 'im after a wage rise, do us a favour  


if he says no I'll make him a cup of tea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the old compliment sandwich! (with ammo). first, speak to all the staff say its my last day.. and if the boss asks i was brilliant... 2nd, tell salesman (friendly with a few) the same, with 'im after a wage rise, do us a favour
> 
> 
> if he says no I'll make him a cup of tea!


Sounds foolproof to me!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think you may be a very positive pessimist!




far from it  but im grateful for everything i have, I know there are people a lot worse off than me. simply having a home, jade and fido of course! .. and you guys  

everything else is material, and im no madonna


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> far from it  but im grateful for everything i have, I know there are people a lot worse off than me. simply having a home, jade and fido of course! .. and you guys
> 
> everything else is material, and im no madonna


You are a rarity John!
In this world of 'I want it all and I want it now!' there's not many with your outlook.
Brilliant!
It is a pleasure to know you!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds foolproof to me!




true story...

one pay day he came in with wageslips, hands one lad his and says.. 

i've over paid you by .6 of an hour, do you have a fiver on you? !!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> true story...
> 
> one pay day he came in with wageslips, hands one lad his and says..
> 
> i've over paid you by .6 of an hour, do you have a fiver on you? !!!


Tight wad!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You are a rarity John!
> In this world of 'I want it all and I want it now!' there's not many with your outlook.
> Brilliant!
> It is a pleasure to know you!




 fannkkkooo  it might be due to headbutting walls as a child but it works for me! 

that's one of my karrioke songs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You are a rarity John!
> In this world of 'I want it all and I want it now!' there's not many with your outlook.
> Brilliant!
> It is a pleasure to know you!


Hear! Hear!
Seconded!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> true story...
> 
> one pay day he came in with wageslips, hands one lad his and says..
> 
> i've over paid you by .6 of an hour, do you have a fiver on you? !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Tight wad!




not half! his car is worth more than our house, fair play though he's eaned it. the only person I've worked for who will come in and roll up his sleeves ( but makes things worse!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fannkkkooo  it might be due to headbutting walls as a child but it works for me!
> 
> that's one of my karrioke songs!


"headbutting walls as a child" is a Karaoke song???


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hear! Hear!
> Seconded!




shucks


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "headbutting walls as a child" is a Karaoke song???




think it was a black sabbath number, maby maiden?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think it was a black sabbath number, maby maiden?


Oh , yeah, I remember it now!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh , yeah, I remember it now!




I think it went, (ahem) ... 


duuuunn duunn. AUCH booomm boom OYYY YAHHH!!! boom band WALLLOOP!! , cant seem to remember the rest???? 

what were we talking about?? 






.. oh! the answer is, wibble


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sorry you're feeling tired adam.
Here have a virtual hug, some hot soup:


And tons of love and friends


----------



## Lyn W

One of my favourite little ditties

" I was head butting walls when a child
_(Drums BANG BANG!)_
Used to really drive my parents wild
_(Drums BANG BANG)_
Till they realised I'm a handy son
_(Drums BANG BANG)_
For knocking two rooms into one"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think it went, (ahem) ...
> 
> 
> duuuunn duunn. AUCH booomm boom OYYY YAHHH!!! boom band WALLLOOP!! , cant seem to remember the rest????
> 
> what were we talking about??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. oh! the answer is, wibble


I think it continued BOSH, SPLINTER? BOSH? BOSH, BLEED, BOSH.
Or something.......
Oh, yeah, wibble, that was it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry you're feeling tired adam.
> Here have a virtual hug, some hot soup:
> View attachment 153403
> 
> And tons of love and friends


Bless you, Abdulla!!!!!
I may indeed have soup later.
And your hugs, virtual or otherwise are most appreciated, my friend.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry you're feeling tired adam.
> Here have a virtual hug, some hot soup:
> View attachment 153403
> 
> And tons of love and friends


That's just like the vegetable stew my class made in cookery yesterday
Delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> One of my favourite little ditties
> 
> " I was head butting walls when a child
> _(Drums BANG BANG!)_
> Used to really drive my parents wild
> _(Drums BANG BANG)_
> Till they realised I'm a handy son
> _(Drums BANG BANG)_
> For knocking two rooms into one"


Not really a son, though were you.
How about:
Till they realised I'm a handy daughter
(_Drums BANG BANG)_
For making two rooms one like y'oughta


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really a son, though were you.
> How about:
> Till they realised I'm a handy daughter
> (_Drums BANG BANG)_
> For making two rooms one like y'oughta


It was male singer originally!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it continued BOSH, SPLINTER? BOSH? BOSH, BLEED, BOSH.
> Or something.......
> Oh, yeah, wibble, that was it




skelf


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam... apparently he's not dead!!

... he's a bookcase


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> One of my favourite little ditties
> 
> " I was head butting walls when a child
> _(Drums BANG BANG!)_
> Used to really drive my parents wild
> _(Drums BANG BANG)_
> Till they realised I'm a handy son
> _(Drums BANG BANG)_
> For knocking two rooms into one"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just popping in for a quick hello, before I head out the door again!

Hello beautiful Dark roomers Everyone looks soooo gorgeous in the DARK!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really a son, though were you.
> How about:
> Till they realised I'm a handy daughter
> (_Drums BANG BANG)_
> For making two rooms one like y'oughta




... hes was and still is a pain in the bum... (DUMB DUMB DUMB DUMB) 

a manifestation of the prodigal son!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello, before I head out the door again!
> 
> Hello beautiful Dark roomers Everyone looks soooo gorgeous in the DARK!!!




throws jellyfish


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello, before I head out the door again!
> 
> Hello beautiful Dark roomers Everyone looks soooo gorgeous in the DARK!!!


Hello to you! You are looking particularly lovely yourself today!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone





bonjour'


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

of to my kip, big day tomorrow:0 night everyone, remember to look out for each other in here  

won't see you in the mornooning for coffee


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153408
> 
> Night guys


Goodnight to you and Cheddar
and Monty
and Spud
and the snails
have I missed anyone out?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> of to my kip, big day tomorrow:0 night everyone, remember to look out for each other in here
> 
> won't see you in the mornooning for coffee


Good luck with your quest for a pay rise
Take care John
Nighty NIght


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hi Noel having a good day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel having a good day?


Hi Lyn
Yes, I am
How about you?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> bonjour'


Hi John


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn
> Yes, I am
> How about you?


The day is almost over here
Its been busy as usual
but not too bad at all thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... apparently he's not dead!!
> 
> ... he's a bookcase
> View attachment 153404


He'll be stone dead in a minute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... apparently he's not dead!!
> 
> ... he's a bookcase
> View attachment 153404


And your post on I spy was one of my favourites!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello, before I head out the door again!
> 
> Hello beautiful Dark roomers Everyone looks soooo gorgeous in the DARK!!!


I certainly look much better in the Dark.
Hi, Chrissy, thanks for dropping by, hope all's right in your world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Good evening, Noel!! 
And wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153408
> 
> Night guys


Night, Spud's Mum.
Night, little Cheddar.
Did I tell you i went to school in Cheddar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153409


"We are Freennncchhh!!!! Why do you think we speak in this outrrrrageous aczent,"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> of to my kip, big day tomorrow:0 night everyone, remember to look out for each other in here
> 
> won't see you in the mornooning for coffee


Coffee will be nice to share when i don't see you.
Good luck tomorrow.
Nos da!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to love you and leave you all now.
So I'll say bon nuit
and wish you all a very peaceful afternoon. evening and night.
Take care everyone!

Hope you are feeling much better tomorrow, Adam
Try to rest.
See you soon


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel!!
> And wibble!


Good evening Adam Wibble


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Spud's Mum.
> Night, little Cheddar.
> Did I tell you i went to school in Cheddar?


Not so much Roedean as Rodent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to love you and leave you all now.
> So I'll say bon nuit
> and wish you all a very peaceful afternoon. evening and night.
> Take care everyone!
> 
> Hope you are feeling much better tomorrow, Adam
> Try to rest.
> See you soon


Yes, i ought to have an early one myself.
Night night, Lyn. 
Enjoy your short day tomorrow.
Then it's holiday!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening Adam Wibble


And thrice wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not so much Roedean as Rodent!


Very, very good!


----------



## dmmj

just in case jsomeone hasn't voted yet the voting thread will be cloded tonight midnight Pacific time. Spread the word


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> just in case jsomeone hasn't voted yet the voting thread will be cloded tonight midnight Pacific time. Spread the word


Thank you very much, David, genuinely really nice of you.
Have some points!
And a cup of coffee or Dr Pepper's if you'd like.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cameron said not to be surprised if he was away for a while.
Making a magnetized gizmo to stick to drain covers from his microwave, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And goodnight Cold Dark Roomers.
Good Night Cold Dark Room.
See you lovely people tomorrow, I need some sleep, urgently.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Sleep well, Adam, wifey, Tidgy, and monkeys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Sleep well, Adam, wifey, Tidgy, and monkeys


We only brought home a suitcase full.
Night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Woke up, thought it was 7 or 8 am only 3.30.
Cough and vomit (sorry).
4 am now
Back to bed!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! should be last day in this placement, running late :/ quick march in it is!! going to kill it today, leave on a high note 

sorry you had a ruff night adam  

miss lyn, the holidays in reach!!


----------



## spud's_mum

It's cold, dark and wet.
I have a really heavy bag full to the top.
I have multiple exams today.

Well this is going to be a great day (not).


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Woke up, thought it was 7 or 8 am only 3.30.
> Cough and vomit (sorry).
> 4 am now
> Back to bed!


Get well soon!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> It's cold, dark and wet.
> I have a really heavy bag full to the top.
> I have multiple exams today.
> 
> Well this is going to be a great day (not).




im praying for rain here, makes my job easier. 

good luck today!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! should be last day in this placement, running late :/ quick march in it is!! going to kill it today, leave on a high note
> 
> sorry you had a ruff night adam
> 
> miss lyn, the holidays in reach!!


Good morning, John.
All the best for the day ahead!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's cold, dark and wet.
> I have a really heavy bag full to the top.
> I have multiple exams today.
> 
> Well this is going to be a great day (not).


England in October
Morning, Spud's Mum, best of luck with all your exams today.
At least it'll be the weekend after you're done!!!! .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Get well soon!


Thanks,a little better today, I think!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning, Adam.
sorry you're still sick.
It's fantastic here. No rain and cool. I rode one of the motorcycles in to work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Ed, still pretty rough, but better than I was, I think.
Lesson in 20 minutes then off for the day.
Back to bed, I expect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed, still pretty rough, but better than I was, I think.
> Lesson in 20 minutes then off for the day.
> Back to bed, I expect.


Sounds like a good plan.
Feel better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> Feel better.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all my quite wonderful Cold Dark Room friends.
Hope you are all well, and that you have a great day followed by a smashing weekend.
Speak to you all soon, i hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did anyone get an unofficial tally of who the grand prize calendar winner might be?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Number 28 got 41 votes, the one with the butterfly and I do think the best actual photo, not necessarily the best tort shot, though it is my favourite.
Best tort could have been number 2 which finished with 36 votes in second place and will have a calendar page same as the next 10


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I voted for #2. I like it a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Beautiful and unusual tort.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Never mind!!
Oh, interesting!!
A vote off.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Long live the Queen!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought I'd share a photo of these sea turtle earrings that my wife got from Saint Kitts.
(Yes) my hand is dirty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks like the sticker is removable, so that they could also be sold as items from Grand Bahama, Puerto Rico, The Caymans, etc.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go.
Get better. 
Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> All the best for the day ahead!!!




ooo, beach manager is in cracking the whip! sales have all been dug up for not moving cars quick enough looks like i've made an impact


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Never mind!!
> Oh, interesting!!
> A vote off.


There is a new voting thread. You have to vote again for the winner of the last page of the calendar!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks like you're all alone in here John.
Have a great day and good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If my maths is right, 5 finished in equal 12th place with 4 others, so a random draw will have to be made.
> So each has a 20% chance of a place!
> Really hoping the one that may possibly be Bertha makes it.


Sorry, i thought a random draw would be made, not a vote off..
May the best tort win!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Night Gillian sleep well!


Good afternoon Lyn, and thanks your sweet words. Hop you and Lola are both fine.

Slept.....*NINE* whole hours, which I couldn't believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd share a photo of these sea turtle earrings that my wife got from Saint Kitts.
> (Yes) my hand is dirty.


Very nice, wifey has a similar pair somewhere about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like the sticker is removable, so that they could also be sold as items from Grand Bahama, Puerto Rico, The Caymans, etc.


ha de ha.
Very authentic.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Woke up, thought it was 7 or 8 am only 3.30.
> Cough and vomit (sorry).
> 4 am now
> Back to bed!


Sorry to have just read that Adam. Hope you're better today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ooo, beach manager is in cracking the whip! sales have all been dug up for not moving cars quick enough looks like i've made an impact


Hope they don't all end up resenting you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a new voting thread. You have to vote again for the winner of the last page of the calendar!


I thought it was all over and would be a random draw!! 
Ooopppsss!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to have just read that Adam. Hope you're better today.


Afternoon, Gillian, little bit better.
Bit of time with Tidgy now and then back to bed. 
Hope you and Oli are having a splendid day and glad you got 9 hours!!!
Lucky you!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, little bit better.
> Bit of time with Tidgy now and then back to bed.
> Hope you and Oli are having a splendid day and glad you got 9 hours!!!
> Lucky you!




Glad to hear that you are, at least a bit better. Take care of yourself. Oli's fine - he's sunbathing.

Regards to Wifey and a kiss from Oli  to Tidgy.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> you must be tired as well


Very! I slept in the bedroom last night so I feel a little better


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> just done my homework, i've made at least £3000 in my placement! should be another £300 at least tomorrow as well! take off wages and chemical bill.... hes got about a grand and a half extra in his pocket due to me!
> 
> I probably won't even get a thank you


You did a good job! You're making yourself invaluable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that you are, at least a bit better. Take care of yourself. Oli's fine - he's sunbathing.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a kiss from Oli  to Tidgy.


Thanks, Gillian!!!
Tidgy is eating but sends a kiss back between mouhtfulls.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning to all of you.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning to all of you.


Good afternoon Ed.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Woke up, thought it was 7 or 8 am only 3.30.
> Cough and vomit (sorry).
> 4 am now
> Back to bed!


Get plenty of rest!!!!!! And I hope you feel much better Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Get plenty of rest!!!!!! And I hope you feel much better Adam!


Thanks, Shannon!!!
Hope you are well, I'm feeling a lot better for some reason this afternoon, but still heading to bed in a bit
Weak as a kitten, so will try an eat something healthy now. .


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Very! I slept in the bedroom last night so I feel a little better




how are you guys today?


----------



## johnandjade

had my boss on the phone, he's not coming in today now! however, says I'm doing a good job and could be here till Christmas... might just get that promotion after all  john the forman


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had my boss on the phone, he's not coming in today now! however, says I'm doing a good job and could be here till Christmas... might just get that promotion after all  john the forman


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sounds like a result to me!!!
And well deserved, i fancy.
never mind the foreman, you should be the fiveman.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> had my boss on the phone, he's not coming in today now! however, says I'm doing a good job and could be here till Christmas... might just get that promotion after all  john the forman


Exciting!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how are you guys today?


We're well. I went back to clinic today so a neighbor is sitting with him. He's crabby so he must be feeling better!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> had my boss on the phone, he's not coming in today now! however, says I'm doing a good job and could be here till Christmas... might just get that promotion after all  john the forman


 I'm so proud of you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> We're well. I went back to clinic today so a neighbor is sitting with him. He's crabby so he must be feeling better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're well. I went back to clinic today so a neighbor is sitting with him. He's crabby so he must be feeling better!


Morning, Meech, glad to hear Ben is on the mend and that you slept better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> had my boss on the phone, he's not coming in today now! however, says I'm doing a good job and could be here till Christmas... might just get that promotion after all  john the forman


What a great Christmas then?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech, glad to hear Ben is on the mend and that you slept better.


He still has a long road ahead of him, at least a month of not moving it at all but I'm so glad he's feeling better. How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm so proud of you!


Good afternoon Michelle, glad to hear Ben's better today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He still has a long road ahead of him, at least a month of not moving it at all but I'm so glad he's feeling better. How are you?


Better, thanks, but a bit weak, just had a healthy lunch, spending a bit of time with my two girls and will sleep soon. 
Like I said before, don't let ben try to do too much before he's ready.
You know what men are like!!!


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Michelle, glad to hear Ben's better today.


Hi Gillian! How are you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian, I never did actually thank you for that special "Happy Birthday" thread! 
Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! How are you


Am fine thanks. But.....rain seems to be on the way and it's very cloudy today.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gillian, I never did actually thank you for that special "Happy Birthday" thread!
> Thanks.


Hmmmmmmmmmm. NO!!! You didn't!

(Only joking, Ed,ok?) And you're most welcome.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm often too preoccupied with my own life to point out the things that actually mean something to me.


----------



## meech008

Do we have any cold dark roomers in Texas or mexico? Hurricane Patricia has just been stated at the worst storm recorded ever on the planet


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Do we have any cold dark roomers in Texas or mexico? Hurricane Patricia has just been stated at the worst storm recorded ever on the planet




wow! doesn't sound good


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wow! doesn't sound good


Definitely not. Hoping for the best for them!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> It's cold, dark and wet.
> I have a really heavy bag full to the top.
> I have multiple exams today.
> 
> Well this is going to be a great day (not).


Its been quite a nice autumn day today.
Hope the exams went OK.
Are you on half term next week too?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ooo, beach manager is in cracking the whip! sales have all been dug up for not moving cars quick enough looks like i've made an impact


You have a beach at work?
Hope you get the sun to go with it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had my boss on the phone, he's not coming in today now! however, says I'm doing a good job and could be here till Christmas... might just get that promotion after all  john the forman


 Great they noticed and promotion would be very well deserved so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gillian, I never did actually thank you for that special "Happy Birthday" thread!
> Thanks.


I didn't see that!
I would have posted the muppets on there.
Sorry Gillian and Ed


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Do we have any cold dark roomers in Texas or mexico? Hurricane Patricia has just been stated at the worst storm recorded ever on the planet


Oh no! Hope everyone stays safe !
Hi meech - good to hear Ben on the mend and that you had a better night's rest.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon everyone, quiet in here at the moment but hope everyone OK.
Glad to hear you feel a little better, Adam
but take your own advice you have given to all of us with ailments recently
and take things easy and rest!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I read silently.
Hello miss Lyn!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I read silently.
> Hello miss Lyn!!!


Hi Ed how are you today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It seems Adam was correct about the calendar photo voting count.
No more voting required.
Adam sure would make a great moderator, huh?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed how are you today?


Very good, thanks. Nice weather too.
How are you feeling?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is the actress Kate Winslet from Wales?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> You have a beach at work?
> Hope you get the sun to go with it!


No wonder sales have had to be dug up and the cars aren't moving quick enough.
It's all that sand!
I think you'll find that it's also caused the impaction.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is the actress Kate Winslet from Wales?


I don't think so,

The one who's married to Michael Douglas is - can't remember her name!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Catherine Zeta Jones.
Great.
I'm trying to put an accent on your face in my mind as we speak.
Adam I've seen portions of and he speaks in a lower tone....


----------



## Lyn W

Catherine Zeta Jones is the one


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You know I'm crazy about accents.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones.
> Great.
> I'm trying to put an accent on your face in my mind as we speak.
> Adam I've seen portions of and he speaks in a lower tone....


I think CZJ has quite an American accent these days, her accent has changed quite a lot.


----------



## Lyn W

Do you know of Catherine Jenkins the Welsh classical singer?
I suppose her accent is similar to mine but she is from further West, so a slight difference. I think she has a softer voice.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones.
> Great.
> I'm trying to put an accent on your face in my mind as we speak.
> Adam I've seen portions of and he speaks in a lower tone....


I should hope so!
with him being a bloke


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I assume you have more hair as well.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You have a beach at work?
> Hope you get the sun to go with it!




yeah, not sure what her name is though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My mental picture of you is actually very complimentary.
To be honest, though to an unsophisticated American such as myself, the differences between Welsh and Queens English might sound very similar.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I assume you have more hair as well.


Yes I do, although I think Adam would win with the facial hair!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, John.
you're easy. I know what you look like and a Scottish accent is easy enough to imagine.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah, not sure what her name is though


Life's a beach and then you die!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I enjoy reading/hearing words and phrases that I've never heard before. Even "Bloke" is just never said here.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems Adam was correct about the calendar photo voting count.
> No more voting required.
> Adam sure would make a great moderator, huh?


Yes he would, I hope he gets asked.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I enjoy reading/hearing words and phrases that I've never heard before. Even "Bloke" is just never said here.


That is quite a British word I suppose.
A lot of Americanisms are used here now e.g. ' guys'


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I enjoy reading/hearing words and phrases that I've never heard before. Even "Bloke" is just never said here.


Me too!!!! Cuppa


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He's such an obvious choice.
Maybe even for some of the reasons that were used against him in a thread. He doesn't have LEMMING mentality. He is a very odd and interesting mix unlike anyone else here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think it's kind of interesting that we all met outside of this thread and wound up spending so much time here together.
This is a happy and friendly bunch. All first class people from what I can tell.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> He's such an obvious choice.
> Maybe even for some of the reasons that were used against him in a thread. He doesn't have LEMMING mentality. He is a very odd and interesting mix unlike anyone else here.


He certainly isn't afraid to speak his mind, but does it in such a way that its not offensive to anyone
(although I suppose there are always exceptions!!)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Now that voting has sputtered to a halt. This time for good. Bertha was #5 in the line up.
Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think it's kind of interesting that we all met outside of this thread and wound up spending so much time here together.
> This is a happy and friendly bunch. All first class people from what I can tell.


Exactly what I think!
A real get-along-gang


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now that voting has sputtered to a halt. This time for good. Bertha was #5 in the line up.
> Thanks.


I wasn't sure which redfoot was Bertha but I liked her picture she looks really well now.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Me too!!!! Cuppa


I'd love one thanks! Pop the kettle on!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I wasn't sure which redfoot was Bertha but I liked her picture she looks really well now.


Yes. I'm very proud of her.
Imperfections and all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I'd love one thanks! Pop the kettle on!


Kinda


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take care guys.(Girls)
My extended break time is over.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I'm very proud of her.
> Imperfections and all.


So you should be and very, very proud of yourself for pulling her through that tough time.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care guys.(Girls)
> My extended break time is over.


Speak soon Ed take care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> So you should be and very, very proud of yourself for pulling her through that tough time.


It was well worth it.
did I tell you that I'd actually dug her grave at one point?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was well worth it.
> did I tell you that I'd actually dug her grave at one point?


yes I remember you saying - doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'd love one thanks! Pop the kettle on!


What kind do you like?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> What kind do you like?


Nothing fancy just a good old teabag, PG Tips or Tetleys black tealeaf will do.
Milk but no sugar thanks


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Nothing fancy just a good old teabag, PG Tips or Tetleys black tealeaf will do.
> Milk but no sugar thanks


I have tetleys black tea leaf at my house!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I have tetleys black tea leaf at my house!


That will be just the ticket then.
Medium strength - lovely.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Its been quite a nice autumn day today.
> Hope the exams went OK.
> Are you on half term next week too?


HALF TERM 
Wooohooooooooooo!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> HALF TERM
> Wooohooooooooooo!


We had a communal cheer in the staff room today!!


----------



## spud's_mum

got bored again today


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, John.
> you're easy. I know what you look like and a Scottish accent is easy enough to imagine.




 ach aye the noo


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Life's a beach and then you die!




then you marry one!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think it's kind of interesting that we all met outside of this thread and wound up spending so much time here together.
> This is a happy and friendly bunch. All first class people from what I can tell.




well said sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Do we have any cold dark roomers in Texas or mexico? Hurricane Patricia has just been stated at the worst storm recorded ever on the planet


Just hoping it weakens or changes course,it sounds horrible.
Wishing all the best for forum members from Texas and everyone else, they must be really worried.


----------



## spud's_mum

sneak peak at the outline of my new drawing


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153461
> got bored again today




how did the exams go?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone, quiet in here at the moment but hope everyone OK.
> Glad to hear you feel a little better, Adam
> but take your own advice you have given to all of us with ailments recently
> and take things easy and rest!


Evening, Lyn.
Just been sleeping, nice restful day.
I'll just chill this evening. 
Enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## johnandjade

not long in the door, late again and have to work tomorrow now as well! thank you all for your kind words earlier , i do deserve some stripes don't i  

not sure if be back tonight as planning snoozing early, 60th to go to tomorrow night as well!


i'll bid you all fair well just now, cheerie by friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems Adam was correct about the calendar photo voting count.
> No more voting required.
> Adam sure would make a great moderator, huh?


Ha de ha, it's really not going to happen.
Anyway, I think I was correct, and that there are 5 tortoises tied for 12th place, so if there are 12 required and there isn't a month filled with the other entries, as Noel, suggests happened previously, then a vote off will still be required.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is the actress Kate Winslet from Wales?


Reading, a huge, horrible, modern town in the centre of southern England, on the River Thames west of London.
Sorry to anyone from Reading.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones.
> Great.
> I'm trying to put an accent on your face in my mind as we speak.
> Adam I've seen portions of and he speaks in a lower tone....


And a bit nasally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you know of Catherine Jenkins the Welsh classical singer?
> I suppose her accent is similar to mine but she is from further West, so a slight difference. I think she has a softer voice.


Terrific voice!!!
So pure.
And she was in Doctor Who, so Hurrraaahhh!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I do, although I think Adam would win with the facial hair!


One would certainly hope so.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Reading, a huge, horrible, modern town in the centre of southern England, on the River Thames west of London.
> Sorry to anyone from Reading.


I've had some great weekends in Reading Used to regularly go there to stay with friends and from there on to the Henley Regatta


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha, it's really not going to happen.
> Anyway, I think I was correct, and that there are 5 tortoises tied for 12th place, so if there are 12 required and there isn't a month filled with the other entries, as Noel, suggests happened previously, then a vote off will still be required.


Daisy Duke was asking if anyone had kept a tally I think she thinks so too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes he would, I hope he gets asked.


Never going to happen , never going to happen, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not long in the door, late again and have to work tomorrow now as well! thank you all for your kind words earlier , i do deserve some stripes don't i
> 
> not sure if be back tonight as planning snoozing early, 60th to go to tomorrow night as well!
> 
> 
> i'll bid you all fair well just now, cheerie by friends


Have a good evening and weekend, John


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Just been sleeping, nice restful day.
> I'll just chill this evening.
> Enjoy your weekend!!!


Hi Adam, hope you are feeling the benefit of a good rest and that Wifey is managing to get some good healthy food into you.
Hope you have a good restful weekend too


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> how did the exams go?


I didn't think it went too bad but I haven't got the results yet so not sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Me too!!!! Cuppa


Rather!!
Have a nice cuppa cha.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ach aye the noo


O.K. I stand corrected


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never going to happen , never going to happen, but thanks anyway.


I've got points on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He's such an obvious choice.
> Maybe even for some of the reasons that were used against him in a thread. He doesn't have LEMMING mentality. He is a very odd and interesting mix unlike anyone else here.


Not going to happen, not going to happen, not going to happen!!!!!
And my head is now so big, I would never get through the moderator room door. 
Odd is right ,though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not going to happen, not going to happen, not going to happen!!!!!
> And my head is now so big, I would never get through the moderator room door.
> Odd is right ,though


You've never been to Vegas with me. 
I don't loose many bets.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just shading to go now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He's such an obvious choice.
> Maybe even for some of the reasons that were used against him in a thread. He doesn't have LEMMING mentality. He is a very odd and interesting mix unlike anyone else here.


Oh, and lemmings don't have a lemming mentality, either, or at least not the one usually imagined.
That was Disney's doing.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> then you marry one!


Then you marry one , then you marry just one more , then you marry a good one , and then you marry a great one and I'm not dead YET !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Grandpa!
Everyone have a nice weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Grandpa!
> Everyone have a nice weekend.


You too Ed, hope its nice and peaceful for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think it's kind of interesting that we all met outside of this thread and wound up spending so much time here together.
> This is a happy and friendly bunch. All first class people from what I can tell.


I love it in here.
The chance to get to know other tort lovers who I'd never get to know otherwise.
To learn about their likes and dislikes, work, pets and families, to support them in times of sickness and crisis, it's a wonderful little community. 
You're a great bunch!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He certainly isn't afraid to speak his mind, but does it in such a way that its not offensive to anyone
> (although I suppose there are always exceptions!!)


I'm afraid I have upset a couple of people a couple of times on the forum and some have yet to forgive or forget, sometimes a misunderstanding because I have misread a situation, sometimes because I have over-reacted, I am no Angel. 
Nor would i want to be!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm afraid I have upset a couple of people a couple of times on the forum and some have yet to forgive or forget, sometimes a misunderstanding because I have misread a situation, sometimes because I have over-reacted, I am no Angel.
> Nor would i want to be!


We wouldn't like a Saint Adam as much either!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not going to happen, not going to happen, not going to happen!!!!!
> And my head is now so big, I would never get through the moderator room door.
> Odd is right ,though


Why are you so sure it won't happen?


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok I want to share this picture I just took of Moe. I can't believe how big she's getting. Yes, her head is a little dry, but she's very stubborn about her head being wet


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Ok I want to share this picture I just took of Moe. I can't believe how big she's getting. Yes, her head is a little dry, but she's very stubborn about her head being wet
> View attachment 153468


What a beauty!


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks! She caused my pet sitter to quit *eye roll* she said the torts were too heavy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now that voting has sputtered to a halt. This time for good. Bertha was #5 in the line up.
> Thanks.


I'm not certain that it has.
The 2016 Calendar Contest Rules Thread states "The 12 photos with the most votes will be printed in the 2016 Tortoise Forum Calendar along with a collage of ALL this year's entries. If there is a tie for 12 position, we will hold a tie-breaker contest."
Only 11 have 8 votes or more, there are still 5 tied on 7 votes, just not the 5 that were posted this morning. 
We still need a tie-break to decide 12th place.


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! She caused my pet sitter to quit *eye roll* she said the torts were too heavy


Lmao. I'd watch them!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Ok I want to share this picture I just took of Moe. I can't believe how big she's getting. Yes, her head is a little dry, but she's very stubborn about her head being wet
> View attachment 153468


Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wasn't sure which redfoot was Bertha but I liked her picture she looks really well now.


Oh dearie me, i don't think it's over, guys!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dearie me, i don't think it's over, guys!


Not...even..close....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh dearie me, i don't think it's over, guys!


I'd already voted before that post so wasn't influenced by Ed just liked that pic best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was well worth it.
> did I tell you that I'd actually dug her grave at one point?


A trifle premature.
Hopefully, many, many, many years too early!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A trifle premature.
> Hopefully, many, many, many years too early!


One might say a premature excavation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was well worth it.
> did I tell you that I'd actually dug her grave at one point?


Take care, Ed, catch you anon.
Sorry, I missed you. (again).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What kind do you like?


Twining's English Breakfast Tea, Darjeeling and Earl Grey are my favourites. 
Ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nothing fancy just a good old teabag, PG Tips or Tetleys black tealeaf will do.
> Milk but no sugar thanks


Hmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> HALF TERM
> Wooohooooooooooo!


Hurrrrrrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your holidays!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153461
> got bored again today


Blimey, nice, but beginning to get a bit crowded! 
Like Lyn's communal chair.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hi Noel how are things in your corner of the world?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hi, Noel!!!
Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> then you marry one!



Hi, John the Foreman!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Shannon!!!
> Hope you are well, I'm feeling a lot better for some reason this afternoon, but still heading to bed in a bit
> Weak as a kitten, so will try an eat something healthy now. .


Well as long as your feeling a little better than you are slowly getting there..at least!! It sucks not feeling well!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153463
> sneak peak at the outline of my new drawing


Like a Disney Princess!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Lynn 
Hi Adam 
*waves to both of you peeps* 
I'm good 
Shelly didn't get her own month by two votes but that's ok, at least she is in the calendar 
Great crowd to be among


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Do we have any cold dark roomers in Texas or mexico? Hurricane Patricia has just been stated at the worst storm recorded ever on the planet


I heard that this morning...I feel for all those people and animals!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not long in the door, late again and have to work tomorrow now as well! thank you all for your kind words earlier , i do deserve some stripes don't i
> 
> not sure if be back tonight as planning snoozing early, 60th to go to tomorrow night as well!
> 
> 
> i'll bid you all fair well just now, cheerie by friends


Darn it, missed you, too!!!
taking me too long to catch up in my weakened state. 
Good night, good luck tomorrow and enjoy the celebration.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like a Disney Princess!!!


Did you see that Yvonne has tagged you in voting info to double check your tally?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've had some great weekends in Reading Used to regularly go there to stay with friends and from there on to the Henley Regatta


Henley's pretty and the Regatta's great!!
But it's a few miles from Reading and in a different county
But Reading.(and Slough), no thanks.


----------



## spud's_mum

finished


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twining's English Breakfast Tea, Darjeeling and Earl Grey are my favourites.
> Ta.


I adore Earl grey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Daisy Duke was asking if anyone had kept a tally I think she thinks so too.


I have, and I think Daisy's got it wrong, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, hope you are feeling the benefit of a good rest and that Wifey is managing to get some good healthy food into you.
> Hope you have a good restful weekend too


Wifey has been bringing home burgers and not cooking this week.
But we have a part time cook who's doing me some healthy stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I didn't think it went too bad but I haven't got the results yet so not sure.


Hope you passed!!!
Or you'll be doing lessons with me!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got points on it.


Not going to happen, not going to happen, not going to happen, not going to happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You've never been to Vegas with me.
> I don't loose many bets.


I go to casinos! 
Been to many all over Europe.
To be fair, I always lose, but wifey always wins more than i lose, so it's ok!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Then you marry one , then you marry just one more , then you marry a good one , and then you marry a great one and I'm not dead YET !


Good evening, Grandpa, nice of you to drop by.
Grab a rice beer and relax.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We wouldn't like a Saint Adam as much either!


No, really not me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ok I want to share this picture I just took of Moe. I can't believe how big she's getting. Yes, her head is a little dry, but she's very stubborn about her head being wet
> View attachment 153468


She is a cracker and getting to be a big girl!!!
Lovely, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! She caused my pet sitter to quit *eye roll* she said the torts were too heavy


I bet she is pretty heavy, to be fair, what's she weigh ?
You'll need an Olympic weight-lifter before long!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd already voted before that post so wasn't influenced by Ed just liked that pic best.


And I think we're all going to have to vote again with a new pic to choose from.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well as long as your feeling a little better than you are slowly getting there..at least!! It sucks not feeling well!!


it does, but I like the moaning and complaining part!
Hi, Shannon, sorry i've responded so late, but I'm miles behind with the forum today. 
Hope you're not too overworked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you see that Yvonne has tagged you in voting info to double check your tally?


Yep, and posted a reply.
Thanks, Lyn, i was behind, but saw this post in passing, as I've got too many alerts to deal with today!!!
Phew!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153473
> finished


Really great, you do have talent, you know.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey has been bringing home burgers and not cooking this week.
> But we have a part time cook who's doing me some healthy stuff.


You should knock up a big pot of veggie stew (or one with meat)
It was really easy - I was impressed!
pots, onion, turnip, leek, carrots (whatever you like really) and we cooked it in a beef stock for a bit of extra flavour.
Only took about 30 mins and was delicious with some crusty bread.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really great, you do have talent, you know.


Thank you, it's really not talent, i look up pics and copy them so not hard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You should knock up a big pot of veggie stew (or one with meat)
> It was really easy - I was impressed!
> pots, onion, turnip, leek, carrots (whatever you like really) and we cooked it in a beef stock for a bit of extra flavour.
> Only took about 30 mins and was delicious with some crusty bread.


I'll get the servant to do it.
Don't think i've enough strength to peel the potatoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you, it's really not talent, i look up pics and copy them so not hard


Tis for me!
They never look remotely like the original!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll get the servant to do it.
> Don't think i've enough strength to peel the potatoes.


The kids made ours!!
Its very easy and delicious but to be honest I'll probably just carry on with the tins


----------



## spud's_mum

sleepy monty


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll get the servant to do it.
> Don't think i've enough strength to peel the potatoes.


Protein will get your strength up!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153484
> sleepy monty


Aww will soon be in doggy dreamland!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Aww will soon be in doggy dreamland!




or not... I accidentally just woke him up trying to take a pic


----------



## spud's_mum

awe sleepy monty  
He's too cute


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just a heads up...The vote for 12th place is back up and you can vote.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The kids made ours!!
> Its very easy and delicious but to be honest I'll probably just carry on with the tins


Very little in the way of tinned food here.
Or frozen.
Just fresh stuff mostly which is nice, but not always very convenient.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Protein will get your strength up!


Cheeeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153487
> awe sleepy monty
> He's too cute


Sneak off, before you wake him up again.
Lovely photos, again.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm munching some some cheese curds right now! Cheese or nuts or meat or legumes. Eat up!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sneak off, before you wake him up again.
> Lovely photos, again.







Whoops, he heard me sit on the sofa 
He wants a belly rub


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm munching some some cheese curds right now! Cheese or nuts or meat or legumes. Eat up!


Nice mix of them all!!!!!!!!
Yuuuuummmmmyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153490
> 
> View attachment 153491
> 
> Whoops, he heard me sit on the sofa
> He wants a belly rub


Well you better comply then.
he's irresistible .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A good dog is a great thing.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just a heads up...The vote for 12th place is back up and you can vote.


All done - thanks Ed


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very little in the way of tinned food here.
> Or frozen.
> Just fresh stuff mostly which is nice, but not always very convenient.


I'd probably end up nibbling on raw veg.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My wife loves that little chihuahua!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife loves that little chihuahua!


A cute pic but I don't like to see animals dressed up.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> A cute pic but I don't like to see animals dressed up.


Oh I dress monty up every Christmas!
He has lots of Christmas jumpers, a Santa outfit and a little coat for when it's coldz


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> A good dog is a great thing.


You're very right. My dog has a piece of my heart and soul and I know you miss your Chester so much.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh I dress monty up every Christmas!
> He has lots of Christmas jumpers, a Santa outfit and a little coat for when it's coldz


A little doggy coat's OK. I don't know about the rest, but I expect he enjoys the fuss he gets.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

How is everyone?
http://www.livescience.com/52552-arachtober-spider-gallery-2015.html


----------



## Lyn W

Right I have to be up early tomorrow for a day's shopping so I will say goodnight.
Take care everyone- meech, Spudsmum, Ed, Del and anyone else observing from the corners.
or yet to arrive, have fun.
Get some more rest and good food Adam and hopefully you'll soon be back to 'normal' (?)
- although that may be a big ask 
See you sometime tomorrow.
Nos Da


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153487
> awe sleepy monty
> He's too cute


Is Monty a terrier?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Right I have to be up early tomorrow for a day's shopping so I will say goodnight.
> Take care everyone- meech, Spudsmum, Ed, Del and anyone else observing from the corners.
> or yet to arrive, have fun.
> Get some more rest and good food Adam and hopefully you'll soon be back to 'normal' (?)
> - although that may be a big ask
> See you sometime tomorrow.
> Nos Da


Good night, Lyn! I was so close


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Is the father of Tidgy feeling ill?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is the father of Tidgy feeling ill?


He's been ill and resting a lot. I think he's a little better today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 153493
> 
> How is everyone?
> http://www.livescience.com/52552-arachtober-spider-gallery-2015.html


What a lovely load of spiders!!!
They're so diverse aren't they ???
Hi, Delaney, nice to see you, i'm a bit bleuch today, but will be okay in a bit, i'm sure.
How 'bout you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I have to be up early tomorrow for a day's shopping so I will say goodnight.
> Take care everyone- meech, Spudsmum, Ed, Del and anyone else observing from the corners.
> or yet to arrive, have fun.
> Get some more rest and good food Adam and hopefully you'll soon be back to 'normal' (?)
> - although that may be a big ask
> See you sometime tomorrow.
> Nos Da


Well, normal for me, hopefully.
Sleep well and don't forget to buy me some cheese, please. 
Nos da,and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is the father of Tidgy feeling ill?


Yup, but I'll be okay, soon, just been overdoing it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, but I'll be okay, soon, just been overdoing it.


Oh, get well


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> He's been ill and resting a lot. I think he's a little better today


Yay! We finally exist here at the same time... How are you doing? Tortoises enjoying fall?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oh, get well


Thanks!
i'll most certainly try!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely load of spiders!!!
> They're so diverse aren't they ???
> Hi, Delaney, nice to see you, i'm a bit bleuch today, but will be okay in a bit, i'm sure.
> How 'bout you?


Drink lots of water  And I think being on TFO should count as resting, so you're good 
Great, thanks. Slowly getting colder here, Cheerio is all in a bunch about it. 
I read recently only 6-10% of the Earth gets to experience leaves changing color so I'll take it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yay! We finally exist here at the same time... How are you doing? Tortoises enjoying fall?


Yes and I'm the proud owner of ALL healthy tortoises.
It's great.
How is your clan?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought you might be resting, Adam.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes and I'm the proud owner of ALL healthy tortoises.
> It's great.
> How is your clan?


Great to know Bertha's feeling back to normal!
Very good, thanks for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Drink lots of water  And I think being on TFO should count as resting, so you're good
> Great, thanks. Slowly getting colder here, Cheerio is all in a bunch about it.
> I read recently only 6-10% of the Earth gets to experience leaves changing color so I'll take it!


I hate water, bleuch!!!!!
And TFO has been quite stressful this week!!!! 
Very few trees have leaf colour change here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you might be resting, Adam.


Nope, trying to get some more food in me, and relaxing here on my sofa with wifey who has now got a cold and cough.
Oh, dear!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great to know Bertha's feeling back to normal!
> Very good, thanks for asking.


She's not been "normal" since I bought her


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, trying to get some more food in me, and relaxing here on my sofa with wifey who has now got a cold and cough.
> Oh, dear!


Did she catch your cold?
Crap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's not been "normal" since I bought her?


No, she's special!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did she catch your cold?
> Crap.


Didn't have a cold.
But I expect i'll catch hers now!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's not been "normal" since I bought her


 Close enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Drink lots of water  And I think being on TFO should count as resting, so you're good
> Great, thanks. Slowly getting colder here, Cheerio is all in a bunch about it.
> I read recently only 6-10% of the Earth gets to experience leaves changing color so I'll take it!


That confused me, Del, sudden change of avatar.
Like it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I didn't plan on coming back here but I wanted to look at the voting.
I really have to go.
Wish I could stay longer.
Thanks for the company.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't plan on coming back here but I wanted to look at the voting.
> I really have to go.
> Wish I could stay longer.
> Thanks for the company.


Good luck, Ed.
Nos da and see you tomorrow!!!!! 
Nice to have a later visit from you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And Del, I never see an Elmo and not think of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And Del, I never see an Elmo and not think of you.


Me, neither!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That confused me, Del, sudden change of avatar.
> Like it!


For halloween, it was either this one or _this _one-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

ZEROPILOT said:


> And Del, I never see an Elmo and not think of you.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, neither!


Aw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> For halloween, it was either this one or _this _one-
> View attachment 153496


That is a bit scary!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is a bit scary!!!!!!


Yeah, I thought it might be too much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yeah, I thought it might be too much


Wifey screamed and fell off the sofa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Grandpa, nice of you to drop by.
> Grab a rice beer and relax.


Can't my boss says just coffee !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Can't my boss says just coffee !


Well, grab a cup of coffee then!!!
I'm just having one, myself.
You're most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours there!!!!
Better go to bed, i think!!!
Night night Cold Dark Roomers!!!!
Night night Cold Dark Room!!!!!
See you all tomorrow folks!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours there!!!!
> Better go to bed, i think!!!
> Night night Cold Dark Roomers!!!!
> Night night Cold Dark Room!!!!!
> See you all tomorrow folks!!!!!


Good night Adam


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> it does, but I like the moaning and complaining part!
> Hi, Shannon, sorry i've responded so late, but I'm miles behind with the forum today.
> Hope you're not too overworked.


Hello  I feel like I'm always behind with you guys here...but I'm here  I'll check in with you all tomorrow!!! I hope you have a good one and feel better!!!! I'm heading to bed soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello  I feel like I'm always behind with you guys here...but I'm here  I'll check in with you all tomorrow!!! I hope you have a good one and feel better!!!! I'm heading to bed soon.


Hi there 
Have a good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello  I feel like I'm always behind with you guys here...but I'm here  I'll check in with you all tomorrow!!! I hope you have a good one and feel better!!!! I'm heading to bed soon.


I off now.
Keep delaying it again but need some extra kip.
Catch you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night Adam


Thanks, Noel.
You, too, when you go.


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there
> Have a good night


Hello!!!! Have a good night too!! I'm watching about hurricane Patricia...so sad...


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello!!!! Have a good night too!! I'm watching about hurricane Patricia...so sad...


It's very sad


----------



## AZtortMom

Did you guys see the secret Santa thread?
How fun is that going to be??


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, grab a cup of coffee then!!!
> I'm just having one, myself.
> You're most welcome.


Coffee for one more hour but then I'm going to be drinking my rice beer!!! It's been one of thoughts days !


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Did you guys see the secret Santa thread?
> How fun is that going to be??


YES!!! WOOT WOOT! Dark roomers should get in on this!!!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! a horrible rainy start to the day here  bowl of porridge and a cup of tea.... waterproofs on and time to head to work. hope everyone is doing ok, and mr adam and mr ben are feeling a bit better.


----------



## johnandjade

their once a young man from paisley, who awoke feeling fresh as a daisy..

that being said, he'd rather be in his bed... but he's gotta run the valeting shed!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Coffee for one more hour but then I'm going to be drinking my rice beer!!! It's been one of thoughts days !


Well my hour is up Happy Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well my hour is up Happy Bud !




hey gramps hope you're well, my days just started


----------



## spud's_mum

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is Monty a terrier?


Yeah, parsons terrier


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello!!!! Have a good night too!! I'm watching about hurricane Patricia...so sad...


Terrible, but not nearly as bad as it could have been, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Did you guys see the secret Santa thread?
> How fun is that going to be??


Thanks, Noel, I'll have a peek later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> YES!!! WOOT WOOT! Dark roomers should get in on this!!!


Hi, Chrissy, it sounds like a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! a horrible rainy start to the day here  bowl of porridge and a cup of tea.... waterproofs on and time to head to work. hope everyone is doing ok, and mr adam and mr ben are feeling a bit better.


Morning, John.
Lovely morning, here!
But still feeling pretty awful;I'm afraid, weak and shaky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> YES!!! WOOT WOOT! Dark roomers should get in on this!!!


Scooby Dooby Doo!!!!!
Great avatar!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> their once a young man from paisley, who awoke feeling fresh as a daisy..
> 
> that being said, he'd rather be in his bed... but he's gotta run the valeting shed!!


Went a bit wrong at the end there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well my hour is up Happy Bud !


Hope you enjoyed your beer, Grandpa.
Well deserved beer always tastes so goooooddd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Lovely morning, here!
> But still feeling pretty awful;I'm afraid, weak and shaky!




one day at a time boss, you'll running marathons in no time . 

hope it passes quickly


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Right I have to be up early tomorrow for a day's shopping so I will say goodnight.
> Take care everyone- meech, Spudsmum, Ed, Del and anyone else observing from the corners.
> or yet to arrive, have fun.
> Get some more rest and good food Adam and hopefully you'll soon be back to 'normal' (?)
> - although that may be a big ask
> See you sometime tomorrow.
> Nos Da


Hi Lyn hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she's special!!!


Hi Adan how are you today? Hope you're better.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! a horrible rainy start to the day here  bowl of porridge and a cup of tea.... waterproofs on and time to head to work. hope everyone is doing ok, and mr adam and mr ben are feeling a bit better.


Hi John how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one day at a time boss, you'll running marathons in no time .
> 
> hope it passes quickly


Hi, John, hope your day is going well!!! 
Doubt I'll ever run another marathon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adan how are you today? Hope you're better.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli!! 
Pretty ropey at this end, wifey has a cough and cold now, only Tidgy is healthy!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! a horrible rainy start to the day here  bowl of porridge and a cup of tea.... waterproofs on and time to head to work. hope everyone is doing ok, and mr adam and mr ben are feeling a bit better.


It's raining like crazy my way too. I guess for the whole day!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli!!
> Pretty ropey at this end, wifey has a cough and cold now, only Tidgy is healthy!


Just a quick hello before I leave to catch the train - hope everyone's OK
Hi Adam I trust Tidgy is looking after you both and has her nurse's hat on.
Hope it won't be too long before you and Wifey are well again.
See you all later.
(Cheese is on the shopping list)


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> It's raining like crazy my way too. I guess for the whole day!


...and here! The last couple of weeks have been lovely but as soon as school hols start the weather changes!! Typical


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn hope you're well.


Hi Gillian hope you're ok - see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

just swung by my old work for some free chilli


----------



## stojanovski92113

How are you feeling today Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John how are you?




im good thanks. hows miss gillian?


----------



## stojanovski92113

How's everyone else doing today? I'm drinking coffee and then off to work. I'm working a short day today because my husband and I have many errands to take care of. Ugh I just want to sit and relax. Maybe later tonight?!!!!!!! Have a great day all


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, John, hope your day is going well!!!
> Doubt I'll ever run another marathon.




waste of a day! they asked us in for sales and service... i done all the sales on Friday and the had someone in for service?! grrr. i sent the boy i had in away to other depo as one guy didn't show and i just got the place cleaned up. best of a bad situation. 

and.... i got the kettle working! bonus


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> How's everyone else doing today? I'm drinking coffee and then off to work. I'm working a short day today because my husband and I have many errands to take care of. Ugh I just want to sit and relax. Maybe later tonight?!!!!!!! Have a great day all




just left work, got a 60th tonight... beer time


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> just left work, got a 60th tonight... beer time


Mmmmm awesome...enjoy your beers


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Mmmmm awesome...enjoy your beers




ohh i will  chip shop van doing the catering as well 

hope work goes ok and you have a good weekend, and don't forget to wibble


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone! Today is buddy's unlucky day, as he is going to the groomers. I don't usually take him becuase he hates it and I can usually do just as good as a job myself but I struggle with his nails. They are so long right now and I just haven't had the time to struggle with him so he's off for the full wax and polish. He'll feel so much better after when he can walk without feeling hindered by his nails. And Ben gets to get out of the house for a short burst  hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## meech008

Also, all hail Queen Bertha!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Today is buddy's unlucky day, as he is going to the groomers. I don't usually take him becuase he hates it and I can usually do just as good as a job myself but I struggle with his nails. They are so long right now and I just haven't had the time to struggle with him so he's off for the full wax and polish. He'll feel so much better after when he can walk without feeling hindered by his nails. And Ben gets to get out of the house for a short burst  hope everyone is doing well!




sounds like a win win situation. I noticed fidos nails will be needing a trim soon, i'tll be first time! 


glad to hear mr ben is doing well and hope you are as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just a quick hello before I leave to catch the train - hope everyone's OK
> Hi Adam I trust Tidgy is looking after you both and has her nurse's hat on.
> Hope it won't be too long before you and Wifey are well again.
> See you all later.
> (Cheese is on the shopping list)


Points for the cheese!
Safe trip and see you later, I hope!!
Tidgy's a bit rubbish at nursing, but I'm sure she's looking a bit sympathetic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just swung by my old work for some free chilli
> View attachment 153521


Yuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> How are you feeling today Adam?


Bleeeuuuccchh!
Tired and weak, but a bit better, I guess.
But think i'm going down with wifey's cold, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> How's everyone else doing today? I'm drinking coffee and then off to work. I'm working a short day today because my husband and I have many errands to take care of. Ugh I just want to sit and relax. Maybe later tonight?!!!!!!! Have a great day all


Hope you get some r & r time later !!!
Have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> waste of a day! they asked us in for sales and service... i done all the sales on Friday and the had someone in for service?! grrr. i sent the boy i had in away to other depo as one guy didn't show and i just got the place cleaned up. best of a bad situation.
> 
> and.... i got the kettle working! bonus


But not the tea urn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just left work, got a 60th tonight... beer time


Not too many before the party!!!
Enjoy!
(beer and party).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too many before the party!!!
> Enjoy!
> (beer and party).


My daughter sent this :


Thought you might enjoy it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Today is buddy's unlucky day, as he is going to the groomers. I don't usually take him becuase he hates it and I can usually do just as good as a job myself but I struggle with his nails. They are so long right now and I just haven't had the time to struggle with him so he's off for the full wax and polish. He'll feel so much better after when he can walk without feeling hindered by his nails. And Ben gets to get out of the house for a short burst  hope everyone is doing well!


Morning, Michelle.!
Hope you have a great day, good luck to Buddy and Ben!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My daughter sent this :
> View attachment 153529
> 
> Thought you might enjoy it .


It's a good point!!
I don't jump anymore, so must give up walking next.
Thanks for posting, Gramps.!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel!!!
Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a win win situation. I noticed fidos nails will be needing a trim soon, i'tll be first time!
> 
> 
> glad to hear mr ben is doing well and hope you are as well


I SLEPT last night so I'm great  I've never trimmed Earls nails! I've felt them and they are sooo hard!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a good point!!
> I don't jump anymore, so must give up walking next.
> Thanks for posting, Gramps.!


Your a young man ! Why are you giving up jumping , wait til you get my age to give up anything ! ( cause I'm older then dirt )


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scooby Dooby Doo!!!!!
> Great avatar!!!!


Ha ha! Thanks I'm cycling through what I consider some favorite Halloween themed avatars. Here's what I've done so far...











"I had to stop her from screaming" ha ha ha




I haven't decided what I'm going to do next, but Halloween is coming quickly so I'll need to put up a few more before next weekend

Starting November 18th, I'm going to be putting up random Star Wars Avatars with a couple other Aliens thrown in just for fun in celebration of the new Star Wars movie.  @Yellow Turtle01 already has a starwars Elmo picked out for the occasion too


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha! Thanks I'm cycling through what I consider some favorite Halloween themed avatars. Here's what I've done so far...
> View attachment 153538
> 
> 
> View attachment 153540
> 
> 
> View attachment 153539
> 
> 
> View attachment 153542
> 
> "I had to stop her from screaming" ha ha ha
> 
> View attachment 153541
> 
> 
> I haven't decided what I'm going to do next, but Halloween is coming quickly so I'll need to put up a few more before next weekend
> 
> Starting November 18th, I'm going to be putting up random Star Wars Avatars with a couple other Aliens thrown in just for fun in celebration of the new Star Wars movie.  @Yellow Turtle01 already has a starwars Elmo picked out for the occasion too


Norman next! 
I couldn't believe I found one...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not the tea urn?




I recovered the lid!! still to see if it works, if been using it as a water sump to dilute chemicals 

also found the staff room  .. microwave sorted


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gee, it seems like everyone comes out in at night! 
Hi @AZtortMom 
Hi @stojanovski92113! 
How's your morning/evening? Somewhere in between?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeeuuuccchh!
> Tired and weak, but a bit better, I guess.
> But think i'm going down with wifey's cold, now.


Oh gosh! You both feel better.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone





What's your day looking like?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

stojanovski92113 said:


> How's everyone else doing today? I'm drinking coffee and then off to work. I'm working a short day today because my husband and I have many errands to take care of. Ugh I just want to sit and relax. Maybe later tonight?!!!!!!! Have a great day all


Have a good day at work! And a nap later


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Has @Moozillion been around at all? How's your turtle quest going?
Or @jaizei?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im good thanks. hows miss gillian?


Hi John, glad to hear you are fine. I'm well, thanks. Went out for a walk this morning and came back to watch....





*MIGHTY** BAYERN* beat Koln 4-0!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Okay, I admit, I might have a slight obsession with JC the youtuber 
Here's a bit of my photo album on my phone:


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good evening and hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening and hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli!!
> Pretty ropey at this end, wifey has a cough and cold now, only Tidgy is healthy!


Good evening Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.

Extremely sorry that Wifey and you are both sick. Wishes for both of you to get well soon. 

OLI is lucky.....his girlfriend is well - _TOUCH WOOD!_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I SLEPT last night so I'm great  I've never trimmed Earls nails! I've felt them and they are sooo hard!


Had to do it once to Tidgy, it was terrifying, but not as bed as I thought!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your a young man ! Why are you giving up jumping , wait til you get my age to give up anything ! ( cause I'm older then dirt )


I had tuberculosis, Grandpa, it ate a third of my lungs. 
Exercise is a bit tricky now!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had to do it once to Tidgy, it was terrifying, but not as bed as I thought!


I bet it was terrifying! I hate doing nails


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Has @Moozillion been around at all? How's your turtle quest going?
> Or @jaizei?


I haven't been around for a couple of weeks. My last 2 weeks at work have been super-intense and busy, but as of yesterday I am officially retired!!!
I'm heading out shortly to a retirement party some friends are having for me! Will be around more, now!
I don't have my turtle yet because I've been so busy, but plan to get his tank set up this coming week! If I don't have him by next weekend, then likely the following one.
Thanks so much for asking about me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha! Thanks I'm cycling through what I consider some favorite Halloween themed avatars. Here's what I've done so far...
> View attachment 153538
> 
> 
> View attachment 153540
> 
> 
> View attachment 153539
> 
> 
> View attachment 153542
> 
> "I had to stop her from screaming" ha ha ha
> 
> View attachment 153541
> 
> 
> I haven't decided what I'm going to do next, but Halloween is coming quickly so I'll need to put up a few more before next weekend
> 
> Starting November 18th, I'm going to be putting up random Star Wars Avatars with a couple other Aliens thrown in just for fun in celebration of the new Star Wars movie.  @Yellow Turtle01 already has a starwars Elmo picked out for the occasion too


Excellent ideas!!!
i'll have to see what I can come up with!!!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> I haven't been around for a couple of weeks. My last 2 weeks at work have been super-intense and busy, but as of yesterday I am officially retired!!!
> I'm heading out shortly to a retirement party some friends are having for me! Will be around more, now!
> I don't have my turtle yet because I've been so busy, but plan to get his tank set up this coming week! If I don't have him by next weekend, then likely the following one.
> Thanks so much for asking about me!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I recovered the lid!! still to see if it works, if been using it as a water sump to dilute chemicals
> 
> also found the staff room  .. microwave sorted


That urn sounds most dodgy.
But the micro's a bonus!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I haven't been around for a couple of weeks. My last 2 weeks at work have been super-intense and busy, but as of yesterday I am officially retired!!!
> I'm heading out shortly to a retirement party some friends are having for me! Will be around more, now!
> I don't have my turtle yet because I've been so busy, but plan to get his tank set up this coming week! If I don't have him by next weekend, then likely the following one.
> Thanks so much for asking about me!


Hi and welcome back! Long time no hear; but now that you're retired we'll contact you more easily, I hope.

Enjoy the party.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Okay, I admit, I might have a slight obsession with JC the youtuber
> Here's a bit of my photo album on my phone:
> View attachment 153544


Not really my type!!
You'll be _sooooooooo_ embarrassed in 10 years time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.
> 
> Extremely sorry that Wifey and you are both sick. Wishes for both of you to get well soon.
> 
> OLI is lucky.....his girlfriend is well - _TOUCH WOOD!_


Evening, Gillian!
Glad to see Bayern back on form.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I haven't been around for a couple of weeks. My last 2 weeks at work have been super-intense and busy, but as of yesterday I am officially retired!!!
> I'm heading out shortly to a retirement party some friends are having for me! Will be around more, now!
> I don't have my turtle yet because I've been so busy, but plan to get his tank set up this coming week! If I don't have him by next weekend, then likely the following one.
> Thanks so much for asking about me!


Hey, great to see you, Bea.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Enjoy your party tonight and look forwards to seeing you about more often.
It's even better when you're here!!!
And can't wait to see the pics of tank and turtle!
Good luck with all that!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian!
> Glad to see Bayern back on form.


Hi Adam. How are you now? I posted a message earlier, but you didn't answer. Hope you are now better.

Oh thanks Adam.  *BAYERN * did win 4-0, but not as easily as I'd expected. Koln is not a very strong team in The Bundesliga, and it took *BAYERN*
35 minutes to score the first goal!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not the tea urn?


That's John not Ern!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> I haven't been around for a couple of weeks. My last 2 weeks at work have been super-intense and busy, but as of yesterday I am officially retired!!!
> I'm heading out shortly to a retirement party some friends are having for me! Will be around more, now!
> I don't have my turtle yet because I've been so busy, but plan to get his tank set up this coming week! If I don't have him by next weekend, then likely the following one.
> Thanks so much for asking about me!


Oh wow, congratulations!





Good luck on getting your turtle


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 153543
> 
> What's your day looking like?


Bearable thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

@Moozillion


Congratulations Bea, their loss is our gain.
Enjoy your retirement!!
(or retortment!)
X


----------



## stojanovski92113

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Have a good day at work! And a nap later


Thank you!! I worked 4 hours only today and I'm just super exhausted!! I need to win the lottery LOL! But then again I could never sit home! I have to always be doing something! But a nap sounds amazing!! I just ordered food at a bar and grill. Drinking a Budweiser or 2 as I wait!! How are you doing????


----------



## stojanovski92113

Moozillion said:


> I haven't been around for a couple of weeks. My last 2 weeks at work have been super-intense and busy, but as of yesterday I am officially retired!!!
> I'm heading out shortly to a retirement party some friends are having for me! Will be around more, now!
> I don't have my turtle yet because I've been so busy, but plan to get his tank set up this coming week! If I don't have him by next weekend, then likely the following one.
> Thanks so much for asking about me!


Congrats to you!!!!!!!! Enjoy your party


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. How are you now? I posted a message earlier, but you didn't answer. Hope you are now better.
> 
> Oh thanks Adam.  *BAYERN * did win 4-0, but not as easily as I'd expected. Koln is not a very strong team in The Bundesliga, and it took *BAYERN*
> 35 minutes to score the first goal!


Hmmmm.
Posted a message where ?
Bit better and just finished teaching for the day. 
Bayern are usually stronger in the second half, they are super-fit!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Posted a message where ?
> Bit better and just finished teaching for the day.
> Bayern are usually stronger in the second half, they are super-fit!


I did post a message on this thread. Glad to hear you're now better. How's Wifey? Hope she's better, and kisses from OLI (who's in deep sleep) to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I did post a message on this thread. Glad to hear you're now better. How's Wifey? Hope she's better, and kisses from OLI (who's in deep sleep) to Tidgy.


Strange...
I have replied to all of your posts to me today in The Cold Dark Room. 
Wifey's just got a very bad cold. 
Tidgy also deeply asleep, but passed on a kiss ti give to Oli later.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Strange...
> I have replied to all of your posts to me today in The Cold Dark Room.
> Wifey's just got a very bad cold.
> Tidgy also deeply asleep, but passed on a kiss ti give to Oli later.


Wishes to Wifey and you to get well sooooooooooon!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Gee, it seems like everyone comes out in at night!
> Hi @AZtortMom
> Hi @stojanovski92113!
> How's your morning/evening? Somewhere in between?


Yeah I know!! It's because of my work schedules I'm always on the go


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you get some r & r time later !!!
> Have a good day.


Same to you Adam!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeeuuuccchh!
> Tired and weak, but a bit better, I guess.
> But think i'm going down with wifey's cold, now.


Oh no!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you!! I worked 4 hours only today and I'm just super exhausted!! I need to win the lottery LOL! But then again I could never sit home! I have to always be doing something! But a nap sounds amazing!! I just ordered food at a bar and grill. Drinking a Budweiser or 2 as I wait!! How are you doing????


Sounds like a good lunch!
Great, thanks


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Bearable thanks.


Yeah, it's raining here too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes to Wifey and you to get well sooooooooooon!


Thank you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh no!!!!!!


Actually, I feel a lot better this evening, suddenly...
Hurrahhh!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yeah, it's raining here too


Even here a bit today!


----------



## meech008

JUST got home, so fresh and clean! And exhausted lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> JUST got home, so fresh and clean! And exhausted lol.


Another clearly very stressed dog!
Sweet.


----------



## spud's_mum

hand shakes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153576
> hand shakes


He looks more interested in something on the other side of the room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello folks. I can't stay.
Queen "B" wanted to say thanks for everyone that thought her photograph was calendar worthy.
(Wichever photo that might have been)
I thank you too.
We love you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks. I can't stay.
> Queen "B" wanted to say thanks for everyone that thought her photograph was calendar worthy.
> (Wichever photo that might have been)
> I thank you too.
> We love you all.


Hurrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And we love you and Bertha, too!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And we love you and Bertha, too!!!


Hi Adam
Did Bertha win?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> Did Bertha win?


I think so.
The photo of the tortoise I believe to be Bertha had the most votes according to my tally!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> Did Bertha win?


Evening, Lyn, goodish day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think so.
> The photo of the tortoise I believe to be Bertha had the most votes according to my tally!!!


Hooray!!!
(Hopefully)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn, goodish day ?


Hi there, yes thanks an afternoon in the big city.
I don't really like shopping though - its a necessity rather than a pleasure.
Bought a good over the radiator humidifier for Lola's room,
- and a few bits and pieces for me.
Glad to hear you are feeling a bit brighter this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi there, yes thanks an afternoon in the big city.
> I don't really like shopping though - its a necessity rather than a pleasure.
> Bought a good over the radiator humidifier for Lola's room,
> - and a few bits and pieces for me.
> Glad to hear you are feeling a bit brighter this evening.


Much better, miraculously, even after 6 hours teaching.
Maybe teaching's good for the health! 
Don't like city shopping either, as you know.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better, miraculously, even after 6 hours teaching.
> Maybe teaching's good for the health!
> Don't like city shopping either, as you know.


Teaching in school should have a government heath warning printed on the bottom of qualifications!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Teaching in school should have a government heath warning printed on the bottom of qualifications!


I only taught In English and Moroccan schools and English Universities on a sort of one off basis, so never really got stressed.
My mother was a teacher, though and used to be bonkers by the end of each half term.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only taught In English and Moroccan schools and English Universities on a sort of one off basis, so never really got stressed.
> My mother was a teacher, though and used to be bonkers by the end of each half term.


I take my hat off to any teacher that has to go home and deal with their own kids too.
I could never work with them all day and then go home for more.


----------



## Lyn W

Think everyone's nodded off or not arrived yet.
But I am off to read for a while before bed.
Don't forget to put your clocks back those of you affected.
See you tomorrow
Night Night and take care.


----------



## meech008

Hello all  sorry I missed you Lyn! Sleep well  I myself took an unplanned nap on the couch after we got home


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I take my hat off to any teacher that has to go home and deal with their own kids too.
> I could never work with them all day and then go home for more.


Should we quote you on that?
You're still young....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Lyn.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had tuberculosis, Grandpa, it ate a third of my lungs.
> Exercise is a bit tricky now!!


I'm sorry . But God bless you !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Geez, Adam. 
I never knew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think everyone's nodded off or not arrived yet.
> But I am off to read for a while before bed.
> Don't forget to put your clocks back those of you affected.
> See you tomorrow
> Night Night and take care.


Night night, Lyn, see you tomorrow.
Been rewatching last weeks Doctor Who in time for tonight's episode, to be watched tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all  sorry I missed you Lyn! Sleep well  I myself took an unplanned nap on the couch after we got home


Evening, meech, i did a couch nap last night!
Seems popular at the moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm sorry . But God bless you !


It's fine, one adapts, I didn't die! 
Life's good. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez, Adam.
> I never knew.


S'fine, just a bit of an inconvenience, really.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, meech, i did a couch nap last night!
> Seems popular at the moment!


It was great!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I feel a lot better this evening, suddenly...
> Hurrahhh!!!!


Woo-hoo!!!! Glad to hear that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Woo-hoo!!!! Glad to hear that


Me, too!!!
Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'fine, just a bit of an inconvenience, really.


My hit and miss with being on and off of this forum is rough. I miss so much information.
I hope it doesn't make me sound like I don't care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My hit and miss with being on and off of this forum is rough. I miss so much information.
> I hope it doesn't make me sound like I don't care.


Not at all, Ed, it's next to impossible to keep up with all this stuff everyday!!!
And I don't mention it weekly or anything.
I'm good, mostly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all you splendiferous Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night comfy Cold Dark Room!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another early one for me tonight as I recharge my batteries.
Hope to see you all fresh and well in the morning.
And an hours extra sleep!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Has @Moozillion been around at all? How's your turtle quest going?
> Or @jaizei?


----------



## jaizei

Seems most appropriate.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night all you splendiferous Cold Dark Roomers.
> Night night comfy Cold Dark Room!!!


Goodnight!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 153637


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I haven't been around for a couple of weeks. My last 2 weeks at work have been super-intense and busy, but as of yesterday I am officially retired!!!
> I'm heading out shortly to a retirement party some friends are having for me! Will be around more, now!
> I don't have my turtle yet because I've been so busy, but plan to get his tank set up this coming week! If I don't have him by next weekend, then likely the following one.
> Thanks so much for asking about me!




woo hoo!!! congratulations  hope you enjoy it  may you have many happy years of being able to do what ever you wish  

still have to anthem you wrote randomly popping into my head!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really my type!!
> You'll be _sooooooooo_ embarrassed in 10 years time!




i used to have a spice girls obsession :/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Think everyone's nodded off or not arrived yet.
> But I am off to read for a while before bed.
> Don't forget to put your clocks back those of you affected.
> See you tomorrow
> Night Night and take care.




ahhh!!! silly me!! woke at 0600, came through and fidos lights were on, woke jade check they were off when we got home last night, (thought timer was faulty) ...clock on phone automatically changes!!! must remember to change timer thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 153637


HE'S BACK!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Seems most appropriate.


Welcome back!!!!
Have you been dismantling your microwave to make electromagnets ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i used to have a spice girls obsession :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning everyone, feeling much better today!!!!
Lesson now, so will see everyone in a couple of hours hopefully!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello all  sorry I missed you Lyn! Sleep well  I myself took an unplanned nap on the couch after we got home


I expect you need it, you've had a hectic week! Hope you and Ben feel better today


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> View attachment 153637


Welcome back Cameron hope you've enjoyed your break.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i used to have a spice girls obsession :/


Which one was your favourite?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Should we quote you on that?
> You're still young....


Why thank you Ed (she says blushing) - the internet is a wonderful thing!!
I am taking early retirement next year so certainly not that young!!!
Very young at heart though!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another early one for me tonight as I recharge my batteries.
> Hope to see you all fresh and well in the morning.
> And an hours extra sleep!!!


I was still on Lola time and got up to feed him at 7.
He has a big window in his room so even if his mvb isn't on he can still tell it's morning
and is often up and about. It's either the changing light or I'll have to take his alarm clock off him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was still on Lola time and got up to feed him at 7.
> He has a big window in his room so even if his mvb isn't on he can still tell it's morning
> and is often up and about. It's either the changing light or I'll have to take his alarm clock off him.


Afternoon, Lyn, busy today, got some stuff to do, then another lesson in forty minutes.
Catch you later, I hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn, busy today, got some stuff to do, then another lesson in forty minutes.
> Catch you later, I hope.


Hi Adam have a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam have a good day!


You, too, Lyn!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I expect you need it, you've had a hectic week! Hope you and Ben feel better today


I feel great today  Ben is also well if not still a little sleepy. My mom is coming over with my grandparents later to have dinner and play boardgames! My gran is 87 and LOVES to whoop our butts in games


----------



## meech008

How are you Lyn?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I feel a lot better this evening, suddenly...
> Hurrahhh!!!!


Glad to hear that Adam. And how's Wifey? Hope she is better, as well. Regards to her, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's in deep sleep after a sudden drop in temp. It's been *POURING WITH RAIN *for the past TWO HOURS.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think so.
> The photo of the tortoise I believe to be Bertha had the most votes according to my tally!!!


Really?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I feel great today  Ben is also well if not still a little sleepy. My mom is coming over with my grandparents later to have dinner and play boardgames! My gran is 87 and LOVES to whoop our butts in games


Hi Meech pleased to hear it and Ben is bound to feel tired after the general.
Sounds like you have a good day ahead - I bet your gran does love teaching you young 'uns a thing or two!!
I hope I still have all my marbles at 87 (if I make that far)!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> How are you Lyn?


Great thanks Meech, its a bit chilly but a lovely sunny autumn day here again, I love the colours at this time of year


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Goodnight!


Good afternoon.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.


Hi Gillian, how are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Really?


Yup - if Bertha is pic 5.
Yvonne posted a message in red at the top of the voting thread.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian, how are you today?


Fine thanks Lyn, although "my *enemy*" popped up today: a sudden drop in temp, and it's been POURING WITH *RAIN* for more than two hours! See what "desert climate" is? OLI is fast asleep; which is expected in this weather.

How are you, and how's Lola? Hope you're both fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yup - if Bertha is pic 5.
> Yvonne posted a message in red at the top of the voting thread.


Thanks very much your answer, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Fine thanks Lyn, although "my *enemy*" popped up today: a sudden drop in temp, and it's been POURING WITH *RAIN* for more than two hours! See what "desert climate" is? OLI is fast asleep; which is expected in this weather.
> 
> How are you, and how's Lola? Hope you're both fine.


Yes we are both fine thanks Gillian, it is quite chilly here today but dry - it has actually been a very dry October in this area, I'm sure the rain will catch up with us soon though.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes we are both fine thanks Gillian, it is quite chilly here today but dry - it has actually been a very dry October in this area, I'm sure the rain will catch up with us soon though.


What's the temp like these days?


----------



## Lyn W

I would say about 7'C at the moment, but as long as its dry I don't mind that.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I would say about 7'C at the moment, but as long as its dry I don't mind that.


WOW!!! Only seven degrees C!!!  I would have frozen, had it not been for the central heating system *AND *an electric heater. Here it's much warmer; but it's the *SUDDEN *drop/rise in temp here that's annoying.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> WOW!!! Only seven degrees C!!!  I would have frozen, had it not been for the central heating system *AND *an electric heater. Here it's much warmer; but it's the *SUDDEN *drop/rise in temp here that's annoying.


Oh yes - heating on - for Lola if not for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I feel great today  Ben is also well if not still a little sleepy. My mom is coming over with my grandparents later to have dinner and play boardgames! My gran is 87 and LOVES to whoop our butts in games


Glad to hear you're happy and Ben's bearing up!
What games do you play?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that Adam. And how's Wifey? Hope she is better, as well. Regards to her, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's in deep sleep after a sudden drop in temp. It's been *POURING WITH RAIN *for the past TWO HOURS.


Wifey still ill, but coping, though being a bit horrible.
Tidgy sends kisses back.
Been raining here, too, but only a little. We have a drop in temp as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Really?


Yes, not of the whole competition, but of the vote off for the final calendar place.
So Bertha will have a page in the calendar!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey still ill, but coping, though being a bit horrible.
> Tidgy sends kisses back.
> Been raining here, too, but only a little. We have a drop in temp as well.


Good afternoon Adam,, Wifey and Tidgy.

Sorry to hear Wifey is still ill. Wishes for a speedy recovery Wifey!

Here, it is still pouring with rain.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes - heating on - for Lola if not for me!


Lucky you!  Here it's the other way round: heating would be on for me, OLI could hibernate. Cold weather drives me nuts! Imagine my living in a Scandinavian country or Russia!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, not of the whole competition, but of the vote off for the final calendar place.
> So Bertha will have a page in the calendar!!!


Thanks a lot your reply, Adam. Appreciate it.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Which one was your favourite?


 

it was baby spice lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech pleased to hear it and Ben is bound to feel tired after the general.
> Sounds like you have a good day ahead - I bet your gran does love teaching you young 'uns a thing or two!!
> I hope I still have all my marbles at 87 (if I make that far)!


I love my marbles, the green ones particularly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was baby spice lol


Me, too!!!
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam,, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Sorry to hear Wifey is still ill. Wishes for a speedy recovery Wifey!
> 
> Here, it is still pouring with rain.


Nice here, now!
Hot again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another lesson in 15 minutes.
Then done for the day two hours of paleontology later!!!
See you all then, hopefully!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech pleased to hear it and Ben is bound to feel tired after the general.
> Sounds like you have a good day ahead - I bet your gran does love teaching you young 'uns a thing or two!!
> I hope I still have all my marbles at 87 (if I make that far)!


I bet you will! She's sharp as a tack man


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Great thanks Meech, its a bit chilly but a lovely sunny autumn day here again, I love the colours at this time of year


I love fall colors too! They are so beautiful


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to hear you're happy and Ben's bearing up!
> What games do you play?


All kinds! Quelf and cranium are my favorite though! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice here, now!
> Hot again!


Good evening Adam.

Hot again? Strange, isn't it? Here, temp has dropped and Winter is here!!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> All kinds! Quelf and cranium are my favorite though! How are you feeling today?


Hi Michelle. Hope you and Ben are both well.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. Hope you and Ben are both well.


Hi Gillian! We are well  just lounging around today. How about yiu and Oli?


----------



## Pearly

Greetings from rainy (finally!) Texas. Hope everyone has been doing well. I haven't been very active on the forum lately due to crazy schedule, but hopefully that's changing now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> All kinds! Quelf and cranium are my favorite though! How are you feeling today?


Much better, though now a bit tired after 6 hours teaching.
Still, off tomorrow!!!!
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Hot again? Strange, isn't it? Here, temp has dropped and Winter is here!!


Evening, Gillian, hopefully we won't get to winter until December!
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Greetings from rainy (finally!) Texas. Hope everyone has been doing well. I haven't been very active on the forum lately due to crazy schedule, but hopefully that's changing now.


And return greetings and a big welcome back from The Cold Dark Room.
Grab a beverage of choice and relax on a comfy armadillo!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! We are well  just lounging around today. How about yiu and Oli?


We're fine too, thanks, despite the fact that it has been raining endlessly, here.

Glad to hear you are both well, regards to Ben.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian, hopefully we won't get to winter until December!
> Hurrah!!!!!


Hello Adam. You're lucky if that's the case.  Here, Winter begins end OCT/beginning NOV.

By the way, how's Wifey now? Hope she's better. Best regards to her, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's been in deep sleep and dreaming of her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam. You're lucky if that's the case.  Here, Winter begins end OCT/beginning NOV.
> 
> By the way, how's Wifey now? Hope she's better. Best regards to her, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's been in deep sleep and dreaming of her!


Wifey has a cold so it will be with her for a a few days, I expect.
Tidgy is sort of half asleep and probably thinking of Oli. 
She sends a hug and a kiss. 
And I say,"Good evening, Gillian!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon all


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hi everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all


Good afternoon to you, Noel!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi everyone


And a big "Hi" to you, Shannon!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you!  Here it's the other way round: heating would be on for me, OLI could hibernate. Cold weather drives me nuts! Imagine my living in a Scandinavian country or Russia!!!


No I don't think that would suit you at all Gillian!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon to everyone on the CDR
Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon to everyone on the CDR
> Hope you have had a good day.


Evening, Lyn.
Not too bad at all, considering.
Shortly going to watch yesterday's Doctor Who episode!
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Not too bad at all, considering.
> Shortly going to watch yesterday's Doctor Who episode!
> Hurrah!!!!!


Enjoy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy!!


I will!!!
Very excited after last weeks ending.
What are you up to?
Ironing, again?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will!!!
> Very excited after last weeks ending.
> What are you up to?
> Ironing, again?


No not tonight I only make Sunday my ironing night when I'm in work so that I'm organised for the week.
Tonight I am just relaxing after a lovely afternoon at my sister's.
We had a lovely walk and I've found a good crop of late dandies so picked a huge bunch which should last Lola a couple of days at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No not tonight I only make Sunday my ironing night when I'm in work so that I'm organised for the week.
> Tonight I am just relaxing after a lovely afternoon at my sister's.
> We had a lovely walk and I've found a good crop of late dandies so picked a huge bunch which should last Lola a couple of days at least.


Lovely!
Glad you've had a good day!
I'm going dandelion hunting tomorrow, we've had a little rain so maybe a few will have bloomed. (but not too hopeful.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Glad you've had a good day!
> I'm going dandelion hunting tomorrow, we've had a little rain so maybe a few will have bloomed. (but not too hopeful.)


Are you feeling even better tonight?
Hope Wifey's cold doesn't linger too long either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you feeling even better tonight?
> Hope Wifey's cold doesn't linger too long either.


Much better, ta.
Wifey's colds do tend to hang about a bit.
Then she develops a cough which goes on for ages.
Poor wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

just put spilled some soup on a spice rack... mel b wasn't to happy! 


lazy lazy day today, done nothing at all! hope everyone had a good weekend and is well, won't see you in the mornooning. 

night all, and keep on tortin'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just put spilled some soup on a spice rack... mel b wasn't to happy!
> 
> 
> lazy lazy day today, done nothing at all! hope everyone had a good weekend and is well, won't see you in the mornooning.
> 
> night all, and keep on tortin'


Hi and night John!
Recovering from the party?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better, ta.
> Wifey's colds do tend to hang about a bit.
> Then she develops a cough which goes on for ages.
> Poor wifey.


I hope she is better soon.
She hasn't had much luck health wise these last few months.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening cold dark roomers!!! 
How is everyone this evening?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi and night John!
> Recovering from the party?




yeah, was really tired last night so don't enjoy it as much as I could have . no work for you tomorrow. 

nos da miss womblyn


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah, was really tired last night so don't enjoy it as much as I could have . no work for you tomorrow.
> 
> nos da miss womblyn


Take care John
Nos da!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!!
> How is everyone this evening?


Hi Kirsty
I'm good thanks, how are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> yeah, was really tired last night so don't enjoy it as much as I could have . no work for you tomorrow.
> 
> nos da miss womblyn


Ohh you have a night out? Hope you enjoyed


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty
> I'm good thanks, how are you?


Very well thanks 
Have a big of a hangover today lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Very well thanks
> Have a big of a hangover today lol


Were you out last night or just a quiet 'few' at home?
Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Were you out last night or just a quiet 'few' at home?
> Hope you are feeling better now.


My fiancé treated me to dinner and we watched a movie and had a few drinks when we got home. Had a nice night  
Did you get up to anything this weekend?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all


Hello! How are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi everyone


Hey! How are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> My fiancé treated me to dinner and we watched a movie and had a few drinks when we got home. Had a nice night
> Did you get up to anything this weekend?


Sounds lovely!
I haven't done much, shopping trip yesterday and out for lunch today. Just a nice relaxing weekend really.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Sounds lovely!
> I haven't done much, shopping trip yesterday and out for lunch today. Just a nice relaxing weekend really.


Ohh lovely 
Have you started you Christmas shopping yet? I really must get started


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohh lovely
> Have you started you Christmas shopping yet? I really must get started


No No No!! haven't even thought about it yet.
I leave all my shopping until the week before Xmas.
Fortunately most of my nephews and nieces prefer the money or vouchers now which makes it much easier for me.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> No No No!! haven't even thought about it yet.
> I leave all my shopping until the week before Xmas.
> Fortunately most of my nephews and nieces prefer the money or vouchers now which makes it much easier for me.


 oh no I couldn't bear the thought of going near the shops a week before Christmas 
We are picking the names out the hat on Monday for secret Santa at work, so I guess that'll be the first one I need to get. I'm the only women in my team at work so I always need to get a guy thing and find it really difficult lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> oh no I couldn't bear the thought of going near the shops a week before Christmas
> We are picking the names out the hat on Monday for secret Santa at work, so I guess that'll be the first one I need to get. I'm the only women in my team at work so I always need to get a guy thing and find it really difficult lol


Yeah men can be hard to buy for, especially in this technological age and they have everything!!
I used to find it hard buying for my nephews.
If he drives something for his car is always useful, cleaning kits etc. air fresheners screen wash (Thank goodness for Halfords!).
Funny Xmas ties and socks, (men-aprons if he cooks)
Port (BHS do a nice selection of boozy gifts), Golf stuff if he plays.
.................depends on the age and interests of the bloke.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yeah men can be hard to buy for, especially in this technological age and they have everything!!
> I used to find it hard buying for my nephews.
> If he drives something for his car is always useful, cleaning kits etc. air fresheners screen wash (Thank goodness for Halfords!).
> Funny Xmas ties and socks, (men-aprons if he cooks)
> Port (BHS do a nice selection of boozy gifts), Golf stuff if he plays.
> .................depends on the age and interests of the bloke.


Lol you certainly have much more imagination that I do Lyn  I just think what do they drink?? Not only at work but for everyone lol
I bought my fiancé the best live gigs dvd for led Zeppelin and now I don't know what else to get him. My mum said she needs a new glasses case and that's pretty much where I'm at lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol you certainly have much more imagination that I do Lyn  I just think what do they drink?? Not only at work but for everyone lol
> I bought my fiancé the best live gigs dvd for led Zeppelin and now I don't know what else to get him. My mum said she needs a new glasses case and that's pretty much where I'm at lol


Do they like books?
My older nephews like things like the Mock the Week books, (The Works do bargains in those they were only 99p last year so were great to wrap their cheques in).
Concert tickets for your man.
A weekend away? (with you of course - not on his own! )
A balloon flight?
I once picked a really lovely photo of my mum and dad and had it enlarged and framed which my mum loved.
A family photo session?
Bird feeders for the garden?
I've lots of ideas, always liked to get unusual or useful stuff.


----------



## stojanovski92113

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hey! How are you today?


Hello  Doing well thanks. And yourself? I'm making chicken quesadilla's for dinner. Mmmmmm


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Do they like books?
> My older nephews like things like the Mock the Week books, (The Works do bargains in those they were only 99p last year so were great to wrap their cheques in).
> Concert tickets for your man.
> A weekend away? (with you of course - not on his own! )
> A balloon flight?
> I once picked a really lovely photo of my mum and dad and had it enlarged and framed which my mum loved.
> A family photo session?
> Bird feeders for the garden?
> I've lots of ideas, always liked to get unusual or useful stuff.


I was thinking about getting my fiancé one of the driving experiences where he can get a shot of a Ferrari. I see quite a lot of offers on groupon. Ironically I was going to get iron maiden tickets because they are doing a world tour next year but they aren't coming to Scotland and the only gig they are doing in the uk is the download festival which isn't my cup of tea. I'm sure I'll get there


----------



## kirsty Johnston

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello  Doing well thanks. And yourself? I'm making chicken quesadilla's for dinner. Mmmmmm


Yummy! Hope you enjoy - I had pizza lol

I'm good thanks! Have a bit of a hangover lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I was thinking about getting my fiancé one of the driving experiences where he can get a shot of a Ferrari. I see quite a lot of offers on groupon. Ironically I was going to get iron maiden tickets because they are doing a world tour next year but they aren't coming to Scotland and the only gig they are doing in the uk is the download festival which isn't my cup of tea. I'm sure I'll get there


Yeah just make a list! Those driving experiences are great, you've got plenty of time!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'm off to bed with a book.
No work for me tomorrow 
but I will fall asleep on the sofa if I don't move now.
So enjoy the rest of your evening/night Kirsty and Shannon
(I don't think anyone else is about at the mo)
and I will see you soon.
Take care and night night.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm off to bed with a book.
> No work for me tomorrow
> but I will fall asleep on the sofa if I don't move now.
> So enjoy the rest of your evening/night Kirsty and Shannon
> (I don't think anyone else is about at the mo)
> and I will see you soon.
> Take care and night night.


Goodnight Lyn 
I'm going to bed as well! Sleep tight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just put spilled some soup on a spice rack... mel b wasn't to happy!
> 
> 
> lazy lazy day today, done nothing at all! hope everyone had a good weekend and is well, won't see you in the mornooning.
> 
> night all, and keep on tortin'


Night, John, some time in the day i'll not see you, i'm sure.
Glad you had a nice relaxed day.
Sleep well and take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope she is better soon.
> She hasn't had much luck health wise these last few months.


No, she hasn't.
But nothing too serious, i don't think.
She says "Thank you".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!!
> How is everyone this evening?


Hi, Kirsty!
Bit disappointed this week that my high expectations of Doctor Who this week were rather dashed by the result.
It was okay, but my least favourite so far this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah men can be hard to buy for, especially in this technological age and they have everything!!
> I used to find it hard buying for my nephews.
> If he drives something for his car is always useful, cleaning kits etc. air fresheners screen wash (Thank goodness for Halfords!).
> Funny Xmas ties and socks, (men-aprons if he cooks)
> Port (BHS do a nice selection of boozy gifts), Golf stuff if he plays.
> .................depends on the age and interests of the bloke.


Cheese, Doctor Who stuff and fossils always works! 
That's what I buy everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello  Doing well thanks. And yourself? I'm making chicken quesadilla's for dinner. Mmmmmm


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Cheeese!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yummy! Hope you enjoy - I had pizza lol
> 
> I'm good thanks! Have a bit of a hangover lol


Also cheeeeese !!!
Isn't cheese great!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm off to bed with a book.
> No work for me tomorrow
> but I will fall asleep on the sofa if I don't move now.
> So enjoy the rest of your evening/night Kirsty and Shannon
> (I don't think anyone else is about at the mo)
> and I will see you soon.
> Take care and night night.


Doh!
Darned Doctor Who!!
Missed you!!!
Nos da, Lyn!
Enjoy your book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Goodnight Lyn
> I'm going to bed as well! Sleep tight


Double Doh!!!
Missed you, too!!!
Drat, drat and double drat!!!
Sleep well!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
Shannon, are you about ?
?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyone?
Chicken curry for me tonight.
Yummy, but rather short on cheese.


----------



## meech008

Hello hello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello hello


Hello, Michelle!!!
But it was my turn to wander off, oh dear, keep missing folks!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Michelle!!!
> But it was my turn to wander off, oh dear, keep missing folks!


How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you?


Much better today, thankfully, though still heading to bed early, i expect.
Hope you're well and that Ben continues to improve.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better today, thankfully, though still heading to bed early, i expect.
> Hope you're well and that Ben continues to improve.


Im well. I have a bit of a backache but I expect that with several days of sleeping in a real bed instead of the couch, that will subside. My mom is just the best mom, she always makes sure that we are provided for. Today when she and my grandparents came over for dinner she brought us some groceries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Im well. I have a bit of a backache but I expect that with several days of sleeping in a real bed instead of the couch, that will subside. My mom is just the best mom, she always makes sure that we are provided for. Today when she and my grandparents came over for dinner she brought us some groceries.


Bless your mum!!
Hopefully the back will clear up pretty quickly in the comfort of your own bed.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless your mum!!
> Hopefully the back will clear up pretty quickly in the comfort of your own bed.


She's always are sure my sister and I were taken care of, and now Ben too. She's got such a big heart


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> She's always are sure my sister and I were taken care of, and now Ben too. She's got such a big heart


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


I'm such a sap. She's where I got my willingness to help others. I'm "famous" for being the person that when tragedy strikes a family, I bring care packages of home made food and basic necessities


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm such a sap. She's where I got my willingness to help others. I'm "famous" for being the person that when tragedy strikes a family, I bring care packages of home made food and basic necessities


That's far from being a sap.
It's called being a nice human being!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Falling asleep here again.
Night Night Cold Dark Roomers
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Hope you all have a lovely sleep and are bouncy and jolly in the morning.
farewell!!!


----------



## johnandjade

gooood mornooning roomies! a good weekend had by all I trust? Monday morning again, hope the hangovers aren't to bad. im off in to kick some butt today been letting the boys have fag (cigarette) brakes and using phones ... which doesn't happen anywhere else. time to eradicate that as I don't think they are working hard enough. time to be the bad guy :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. John are you still here?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Well. 
I won't waste an opportunity for a nap.........


----------



## spud's_mum

Soooo true!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not MY old dog. Anything that went into his mouth was his to keep. I'd have lost a finger!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This Secret Santa thing could be difficult. This weekend I found what I thought would have been a perfect gift, but I'm worried that the recipient might not share my sense of humor..............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day. Good bye. (I'm talking to myself again)


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And return greetings and a big welcome back from The Cold Dark Room.
> Grab a beverage of choice and relax on a comfy armadillo!


Hey, Adam! What's up? My Adam (8 yrs old) had little fever last night. His little head is on the pillow next to mine and I can can hear his nice clear breaths. I'll decide about school later (after 6:30 when everyone wakes up). Ahhh! It is good to be back in CDR, sitting on a comfy armadillo, soaking up the all the good energy. Wishing everyone a great week. Texas is cool and damp (remnants of the hurricane that's now dissipating over Gulf Coast states). Yuck! I don't like it wet and cold!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> No I don't think that would suit you at all Gillian!!


Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you're well.

No way would such climate suit me. 




Look at the poor trees. That's what the rain has done to them within less than 24 hours.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  *big yawn*


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. John are you still here?




I never truly leave. sorry I missed you


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you're well.
> 
> No way would such climate suit me.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the poor trees. That's what the rain has done to them within less than 24 hours.


wow!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *big yawn*



morning


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> morning


Good afternoon. It's 2.12pm here.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. It's 2.12pm here.


Good afternoon to you Gillian
You are 3 hours ahead of UK now our clocks have been turned back an hour.
It is only 11.15 here.
Hope you are well,
Will the rain mean weeds will grow for Oli?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning to the rest of CDRers too.
Hope you are all bright eyed and bushy tailed today!
Or is it bushy eyed and bright tailed?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon to you Gillian
> You are 3 hours ahead of UK now our clocks have been turned back an hour.
> It is only 11.15 here.
> Hope you are well,
> Will the rain means weeds will grow for Oli?


Am fine thanks, hope you and Lola are well.

Yes we are three hours ahead now. But at the end of this week (this Thursday) Winter timing will begin.

No.......no weeds in this desert, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Lyn W

We are well thanks,
Lola is busy scoffing lots of dandelions I picked yesterday.
Do your clocks change for Winter timing?


----------



## Lyn W

Time to go and be busy!
Just a flying visit for now.
See you all later.
Have a good day.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We are well thanks,
> Lola is busy scoffing lots of dandelions I picked yesterday.
> Do your clocks change for Winter timing?


Glad to hear you're well.

Sure, they do. Clocks go back one hour in Winter - end Oct - and return to Summer timing end May. Goodness....the days become so short, the night so long and *boring*.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Time to go and be busy!
> Just a flying visit for now.
> See you all later.
> Have a good day.


Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all


Good afternoon, hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!!
> How is everyone this evening?


Not bad, though it's now afternoon. It's 3pm.

How are you? Fine, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm off to bed with a book.
> No work for me tomorrow
> but I will fall asleep on the sofa if I don't move now.
> So enjoy the rest of your evening/night Kirsty and Shannon
> (I don't think anyone else is about at the mo)
> and I will see you soon.
> Take care and night night.


Hope you had a good night's sleep, Lyn.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Falling asleep here again.
> Night Night Cold Dark Roomers
> Night night Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you all have a lovely sleep and are bouncy and jolly in the morning.
> farewell!!!


Good afternoon Adam. Hope you're well, and that Wifey is now better.

How's Tidgy?  Hope she's fine, too. Oli  seems to be bored and when I allow him to roam around the flat, he sits by the main door, as if to say: "Let's go out for a walk." No walks in this weather, I'm afraid.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is that a blade of grass at the bottom of the stairs, Gillian?


----------



## johnandjade

clocked the lads on phones and having fag brakes today, i've got my reason to crack the whip now 

and the kettle is working perfectly for me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> clocked the lads on phones and having fag brakes today, i've got my reason to crack the whip now
> 
> and the kettle is working perfectly for me


Fags are cigarettes, correct?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fags are cigarettes, correct?




yes. I smoke as well so I've been lenient (till now)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gooood mornooning roomies! a good weekend had by all I trust? Monday morning again, hope the hangovers aren't to bad. im off in to kick some butt today been letting the boys have fag (cigarette) brakes and using phones ... which doesn't happen anywhere else. time to eradicate that as I don't think they are working hard enough. time to be the bad guy :/


Good afternoon, Mr Bad Guy! 
Don't get too mean and I hope you explain to them it doesn't happen elsewhere and sorry but you're job is to bring it into line. 
Hope you're having a good and productive day!
Not see you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Soooo true!
> View attachment 153762


And your tortoise, if you're not very careful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This Secret Santa thing could be difficult. This weekend I found what I thought would have been a perfect gift, but I'm worried that the recipient might not share my sense of humor..............


Well, it is secret, so they would never know.........
I say go for it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day. Good bye. (I'm talking to myself again)


Sorry, only just got up!!!!
3 pm. 
I never sleep that much!!!
Must have really needed the healing time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey, Adam! What's up? My Adam (8 yrs old) had little fever last night. His little head is on the pillow next to mine and I can can hear his nice clear breaths. I'll decide about school later (after 6:30 when everyone wakes up). Ahhh! It is good to be back in CDR, sitting on a comfy armadillo, soaking up the all the good energy. Wishing everyone a great week. Texas is cool and damp (remnants of the hurricane that's now dissipating over Gulf Coast states). Yuck! I don't like it wet and cold!


Sorry to hear about your little boy with the marvelous name, hope he's better this morning.
I hate the cold and wet too,  Partly why I left the UK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn. Hope you're well.
> 
> No way would such climate suit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the poor trees. That's what the rain has done to them within less than 24 hours.


Hello, Gillian!!
Poor trees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all  *big yawn*


Good morning, Noel!!!
(Throws baby jellyfish at open yawning mouth).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time to go and be busy!
> Just a flying visit for now.
> See you all later.
> Have a good day.


Have a splendid day!
Catch you later!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Hope you're well, and that Wifey is now better.
> 
> How's Tidgy?  Hope she's fine, too. Oli  seems to be bored and when I allow him to roam around the flat, he sits by the main door, as if to say: "Let's go out for a walk." No walks in this weather, I'm afraid.


Evening, Gillian!!!
Wifey a little better today, me too, thanks! 
Yes, Oli probably is trying to head off to Morocco for better weather and a rendezvous with Tidgy.
Tidgy's outside with her mum at the moment, but is happy and perky today! 
Probably knows Oli is trying to come to her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fags are cigarettes, correct?


But something quite different in the USA ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1226447, member: 55260"]But something quite different in the USA ?[/QUOTE]
Yes. it's not a kind word.
To say FAG in any context would be rude or thoughtless.
I had to look it up...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmmm............
i'm talking to myself.
Once more i've missed everyone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm here, but leaving.
Take care Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1226447, member: 55260"]But something quite different in the USA ?


Hello, Ed, how's your day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm here, but leaving.
> Take care Adam.


Oh.
Take care, Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Mr Bad Guy!
> Don't get too mean and I hope you explain to them it doesn't happen elsewhere and sorry but you're job is to bring it into line.
> Hope you're having a good and productive day!
> Not see you later!




cheeky swines snuck off before I got the chance!! tomorrow morning it shall be.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But something quite different in the USA ?




the slur is the same here, always wondered why we call cigarettes fags


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheeky swines snuck off before I got the chance!! tomorrow morning it shall be.


Ha de ha!
That is a bit funny!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> That is a bit funny!



it is lol. they can run, but they cant hide!!! mawwhhahhah (evil laugh)


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just popping in to say hello everyone!! I'm off to work. Have a good one all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the slur is the same here, always wondered why we call cigarettes fags


Late 19th century origin from the fag end of a day, meaning the end of the day, then fag end became cigarette butt as it was the end of the cigarette and so fag became the actual cigarette.
It's called an elliptical word origin.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just popping in to say hello everyone!! I'm off to work. Have a good one all


i've just left work. hope you're shift goes quickly


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Late 19th century origin from the fag end of a day, meaning the end of the day, then fag end became cigarette butt as it was the end of the cigarette and so fag became the actual cigarette.
> It's called an elliptical word origin.




points!! thank you


----------



## johnandjade

picture doesn't do justice... wonder if it really is made of cheese?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it is lol. they can run, but they cant hide!!! mawwhhahhah (evil laugh)


Yep, get 'em first thing tomorrow.
There is no escape from Foreman John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just popping in to say hello everyone!! I'm off to work. Have a good one all


Hi, Shannon!!!! 
You have a great day, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> picture doesn't do justice... wonder if it really is made of cheese?
> View attachment 153797


Nope, I tried it, nasty rocky bits.


----------



## johnandjade

coloUr  is a bit clearer




i used to be a ware wolf.... but im ok nooooowwwwww!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, get 'em first thing tomorrow.
> There is no escape from Foreman John!




my boss is doing a good job of it, must know im after more pennies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my boss is doing a good job of it, must know im after more pennies


I don't suppose pennies go very far, nowadays.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't suppose pennies go very far, nowadays.


 indeed they do not


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't suppose pennies go very far, nowadays.




even penny chews cost 10p now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> even penny chews cost 10p now



Used to be two for a ha'penny in my day.


----------



## johnandjade

just about home, jades mum dropped round a lasagna she made for us  i do miss having tea at jades mums, she loved to feed me ... and was happy to fill my boots! 

cheery by for now, i shall return


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian!!!
> Wifey a little better today, me too, thanks!
> Yes, Oli probably is trying to head off to Morocco for better weather and a rendezvous with Tidgy.
> Tidgy's outside with her mum at the moment, but is happy and perky today!
> Probably knows Oli is trying to come to her!


Good evening Adam. Glad to hear Wifey is better. Wishes to get well soon Wifey.

Would you Adam host OLI if he takes gets to Morocco? I know Tidgy would. He's now in deep sleep dreaming of his girlfriend I bet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But something quite different in the USA ?


hmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> ="Tidgy's Dad, post: 1226447, member: 55260"]But something quite different in the USA ?


Yes. it's not a kind word.
To say FAG in any context would be rude or thoughtless.
I had to look it up...........[/QUOTE]
An extremely word rude in the USA.


----------



## spud's_mum

Came in to find spuds hygrometer face down and knocked over.
So I lifted it back up and realised that I couldn't find spud. 
So I dug down under the hygrometer and found him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just about home, jades mum dropped round a lasagna she made for us  i do miss having tea at jades mums, she loved to feed me ... and was happy to fill my boots!
> 
> cheery by for now, i shall return


She filled your boots with lasagna!!!! 
Well, it's one way of keeping it and your feet warm, I suppose.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Came in to find spuds hygrometer face down and knocked over.
> So I lifted it back up and realised that I couldn't find spud.
> So I dug down under the hygrometer and found him.
> View attachment 153802
> 
> View attachment 153803


Good evening hope you're well.

Spud already hibernating?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Glad to hear Wifey is better. Wishes to get well soon Wifey.
> 
> Would you Adam host OLI if he takes gets to Morocco? I know Tidgy would. He's now in deep sleep dreaming of his girlfriend I bet.


Evening, Gillian.
Of course I'd host him. 
Tidgy's up late and staring at what i'm typing, clearly interested. 
Mind you, Oli would have to be put in a separate enclosure for 9 months of quarantine and then only chaperoned visits to Tidgy.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening hope you're well.
> 
> Spud already hibernating?


Evening, I'm ok thanks.
How are you?

Put spuds substrate extra- deep so he can burrow more and keep warm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Came in to find spuds hygrometer face down and knocked over.
> So I lifted it back up and realised that I couldn't find spud.
> So I dug down under the hygrometer and found him.
> View attachment 153802
> 
> View attachment 153803


How wonderful!!!!!!
he must have felt nice and secure under there and quite sure of his humidity!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How wonderful!!!!!!
> he must have felt nice and secure under there and quite sure of his humidity!!!


Still struggling with humidity so I'm hallo that he has burrowed in the nice moist substrate. 

Ordered the glass so should be sorted soon


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening, I'm ok thanks.
> How are you?
> 
> Put spuds substrate extra- deep so he can burrow more and keep warm


Am fine thanks.

Poor torts - feel sorry for them during Winter.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine thanks.
> 
> Poor torts - feel sorry for them during Winter.


Yeah, spuds struggling a bit. 
Not very active, have to wake him up and put him at his food.
Even then he just eats and then goes back to bed. I'm fighting to keep him awake.

He has been a little bit more active today and eaten twice. He had a really long bath this morning and has even gone exploring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Still struggling with humidity so I'm hallo that he has burrowed in the nice moist substrate.
> 
> Ordered the glass so should be sorted soon


We all make progress, step by step, you're doing a great job with lovely Spud!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We all make progress, step by step, you're doing a great job with lovely Spud!!!


Thanks, I think I'm going to try with the sphagnum moss again as he's not very active so I don't think he will be as keen to eat everything in sight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, spuds struggling a bit.
> Not very active, have to wake him up and put him at his food.
> Even then he just eats and then goes back to bed. I'm fighting to keep him awake.
> 
> He has been a little bit more active today and eaten twice. He had a really long bath this morning and has even gone exploring.


Try and up your temps a bit.
As long as he's still eating he should get over his hibernation mood in a couple of weeks and revert to normal as long as the temps are ok.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try and up your temps a bit.
> As long as he's still eating he should get over his hibernation mood in a couple of weeks and revert to normal as long as the temps are ok.


Yeah, I'm hoping the doors will help.
He's got to spend a couple of nights in his table as we are going to on a trip to my grandads. My dad is going to glue the runners on then so no fumes make him I'll.

I'll make my room into a furnace for him. Don't care if I even have to sleep somewhere else as long as he's ok.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've just had a present arrive from the USA!!!!!
How very exciting!!!!!
But it means going to the New Town again to collect it.
But hurrah!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping the doors will help.
> He's got to spend a couple of nights in his table as we are going to on a trip to my grandads. My dad is going to glue the runners on then so no fumes make him I'll.
> 
> I'll make my room into a furnace for him. Don't care if I even have to sleep somewhere else as long as he's ok.


Quite right, too!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

montys sleeping on me


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, spuds struggling a bit.
> Not very active, have to wake him up and put him at his food.
> Even then he just eats and then goes back to bed. I'm fighting to keep him awake.
> 
> He has been a little bit more active today and eaten twice. He had a really long bath this morning and has even gone exploring.


I guess all torts become somewhat inactive in Winter.

Why do you want to keep him wide awake, if I may ask?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, too!!!


I'll have to get him a hot water bottle for the journey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153804
> montys sleeping on me


Don't suppose he fancies going to the post office to collect my present ?
I'd send Tidgy, but she'd take too long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll have to get him a hot water bottle for the journey


Good plan.
At least they're not very expensive.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> I guess all torts become somewhat inactive in Winter.
> 
> Why do you want to keep him wide awake, if I may ask?


I didn't want to hibernate him as quite frankly, I'm terrified of doing so and I haven't even had him a year yet.

After reading about over wintering, I was informed that i shouldn't let him just sit and sleep so I'm trying my best


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll have to get him a hot water bottle for the journey


A good idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I didn't want to hibernate him as quite frankly, I'm terrified of doing so and I haven't even had him a year yet.
> 
> After reading about over wintering, I was informed that i shouldn't let him just sit and sleep so I'm trying my best


This is correct.
Try to keep him active (but let him sleep as normal, of course!), offer tasty foods he can't resist and keep the temps up.
He'll be fine.


----------



## spud's_mum

Sleeping beauty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Sleeping beauty
> View attachment 153805


Sweet!
So a post office run is out of the question, then ?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I didn't want to hibernate him as quite frankly, I'm terrified of doing so and I haven't even had him a year yet.
> 
> After reading about over wintering, I was informed that i shouldn't let him just sit and sleep so I'm trying my best


I don't make an issue about hibernating. (Am not saying you are, so please don't misunderstand me,ok?) 

OLI did hibernate the first year; after which he stopped. Last Winter it *SNOWED* here and temp dropped to minus 10 or so, and OLI was  awake. OK, not wide awake like he would be in Summer, but he was not in in *DEEP *sleep.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She filled your boots with lasagna!!!!
> Well, it's one way of keeping it and your feet warm, I suppose.




washed down with a hat of beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> washed down with a hat of beer


And socks full of cheese!


----------



## johnandjade

was thinking of adding a slate under fidos basking lamp as he seams to being enjoying the heat from ones on back wall..

im worried it'll get too warm though?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And socks full of cheese!




nice waistcoat knitted from spaghetti


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was thinking of adding a slate under fidos basking lamp as he seams to being enjoying the heat from ones on back wall..
> 
> im worried it'll get too warm though?


Try it, and measure the temps, should be okay, but check.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear about your little boy with the marvelous name, hope he's better this morning.
> I hate the cold and wet too,  Partly why I left the UK.


The "little boy with the marvelous name" got dose of Children's Advil last night and this morning was as good as new! Went to school with the other two and I just got home from my volunteer job, rushing to get dinner ready. My husband picks them up from school today. I feed "the herd" then off to my daughter's ballet at 4:15. Then homework, snack, and bedtime routine again... Every day goes by way too fast! If I could I'd put in request for extending daytime by at least 12 hrs. Or... could even live with splitting the extension between day and night! Just make 24 into 36! Could someone please do this for me?. Adam, I hope you and the other CDR hosts/guests are not having to beat the clock all the time like yours truly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice waistcoat knitted from spaghetti


And a kipper tie- literally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> The "little boy with the marvelous name" got dose of Children's Advil last night and this morning was as good as new! Went to school with the other two and I just got home from my volunteer job, rushing to get dinner ready. My husband picks them up from school today. I feed "the herd" then off to my daughter's ballet at 4:15. Then homework, snack, and bedtime routine again... Every day goes by way too fast! If I could I'd put in request for extending daytime by at least 12 hrs. Or... could even live with splitting the extension between day and night! Just make 24 into 36! Could someone please do this for me?. Adam, I hope you and the other CDR hosts/guests are not having to beat the clock all the time like yours truly


I have lots and lots of free time, but still never have time in the day to do everything I want to do. 
I think slowing the Earth's rotation might be a tad expensive, though.
But I'd rather be busy than not, mostly, though it's nice to have a do nothing day occasionally. 
Life's good!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just had a present arrive from the USA!!!!!
> How very exciting!!!!!
> But it means going to the New Town again to collect it.
> But hurrah!!!!


Neat!! Do you know who sent it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Neat!! Do you know who sent it?


I do, i do!!!!!!!! 
It's one of my lovely forum friends as a birthday present, but they may wish to remain anonymous so can't say who. 
Hi, Michelle, Ben still improving ?
You feeling a bit less battered today ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do, i do!!!!!!!!
> It's one of my lovely forum friends as a birthday present, but they may wish to remain anonymous so can't say who.
> Hi, Michelle, Ben still improving ?
> You feeling a bit less battered today ?


Hi  I am feeling better today. I slept rather well last night  that's really cool! I love packages


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi  I am feeling better today. I slept rather well last night  that's really cool! I love packages


Glad you're better!
And i love packages, presents and surprises, too!!!


----------



## meech008

Making burrito casserole tonight! It's going to be soooo yummy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ed, how's your day ?


I'm in and out of here. Good day. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Making burrito casserole tonight! It's going to be soooo yummy


Sounds delicious!!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in and out of here. Good day.
> Thanks.


Night night!!
Catch you tomorrow, i hope!


----------



## Lyn W

Hello,
How are we all this afternoon/evening/tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello,
> How are we all this afternoon/evening/tonight?


Evening, Lyn!!!
i'm well(ish) or Welsh (ish), thanks for asking.
Nice day off ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn!!!
> i'm well(ish) or Welsh (ish), thanks for asking.
> Nice day off ?


Good to hear.
It's been really busy actually. I've been catching up on lots of jobs and only just stopped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear.
> It's been really busy actually. I've been catching up on lots of jobs and only just stopped.


But sense of achievement, I hope?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But sense of achievement, I hope?


Yeah I suppose - lots of stuff to go to the charity shop, lots of cleaning done, a few things fixed,
a bonfire had for old papers. It was all a diversion tactic really because the alternative was to sit at a computer
doing school work. So the housework was the lesser of two evils!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed to recharge my batteries after my busy day.
I'm sure I will be popping in sometime tomorrow.
Take care and nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah I suppose - lots of stuff to go to the charity shop, lots of cleaning done, a few things fixed,
> a bonfire had for old papers. It was all a diversion tactic really because the alternative was to sit at a computer
> doing school work. So the housework was the lesser of two evils!


But schoolwork yet to come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed to recharge my batteries after my busy day.
> I'm sure I will be popping in sometime tomorrow.
> Take care and nos da.


Sorry, dozed off again!
Still not back to myself, it seems.
Hope you had a good night and see you tomorrow


----------



## stojanovski92113

So who here enjoys Halloween? Its my favorite holiday! It's nothing like it use to be as a kid, but I still enjoy it even though I'm 36 yrs old. I begged my boss to have a Halloween party at the clinic we work at. I'm dressing up as a scarecrow, it can't be too scary because we work with kids. Then on Halloween night when I go out, I'm dressing up as a zombie with lots of blood. I've been doing the zombie thing for a long time! It kind of sucks that zombies are so big now. I love the scary part of Halloween!!! I might do a hideous zombie creature type thing. Anyways have a good night and I'll be popping in Tomorrow


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have lots and lots of free time, but still never have time in the day to do everything I want to do.
> I think slowing the Earth's rotation might be a tad expensive, though.
> But I'd rather be busy than not, mostly, though it's nice to have a do nothing day occasionally.
> Life's good!!!!


That's my problem! Always wanting to do more than time allows or more than my body can keep up with. This broken leg and 2 surgeries have put me so far behind I just can't seem to ever get caught up. It's been a source of frustration of mine. 
And no, we don't want to disturb the natural rhythm of Nature. It's design is as perfect as could be I've always liked to stay busy as well, but feeling "behind the schedule" is very bad for my sense of wellbeing. I must do something about that What? I haven't earthly idea! But you, my Friend, enjoy your time of leisure. And yes, life is good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> So who here enjoys Halloween? Its my favorite holiday! It's nothing like it use to be as a kid, but I still enjoy it even though I'm 36 yrs old. I begged my boss to have a Halloween party at the clinic we work at. I'm dressing up as a scarecrow, it can't be too scary because we work with kids. Then on Halloween night when I go out, I'm dressing up as a zombie with lots of blood. I've been doing the zombie thing for a long time! It kind of sucks that zombies are so big now. I love the scary part of Halloween!!! I might do a hideous zombie creature type thing. Anyways have a good night and I'll be popping in Tomorrow


Night, night, Shannon, sleep well!!!
Wifey and I love Halloween, but it's not done here.
We sometimes dress up though and watch horror movies, and once or twice i've taken a costume to friends houses and made the children cry.
I can't walk through the streets in costume though, as the people do believe in djinns here and would stone me or have real panic attacks.
The father of a friend of mine actually went white and started screaming when I put a costume on outside his house and he opened the door and saw a faceless 'demon'.Another woman I know wet the bed when she stayed in a house she was told might be haunted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> That's my problem! Always wanting to do more than time allows or more than my body can keep up with. This broken leg and 2 surgeries have put me so far behind I just can't seem to ever get caught up. It's been a source of frustration of mine.
> And no, we don't want to disturb the natural rhythm of Nature. It's design is as perfect as could be I've always liked to stay busy as well, but feeling "behind the schedule" is very bad for my sense of wellbeing. I must do something about that What? I haven't earthly idea! But you, my Friend, enjoy your time of leisure. And yes, life is good!


We all have our crosses to bear, but millions and millions of people across the world aren't nearly as lucky as we are.
I am so happy just to be alive and have a wonderful wifey and tortoise and all my lovely friends in the UK, in Morocco and here in The Cold Dark Room!
I'm lucky.
Life is good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night all you lovely people!!!
See you all in a few hours.
Good night Cold Dark Roomers .
Good night, Cold Dark Room! 
Take care and sleep well and safely, all.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night all you lovely people!!!
> See you all in a few hours.
> Good night Cold Dark Roomers .
> Good night, Cold Dark Room!
> Take care and sleep well and safely, all.


Nite nite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Nite nite


Night!
Half past five here!
Can't sleep


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning everyone!!! what a sleep that was  shower, porage and a cuppa tea ... right Tuesday lets have you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning everyone!!! what a sleep that was  shower, porage and a cuppa tea ... right Tuesday lets have you!!!


Morning, John!
Have a great day and good luck in getting the guys into line.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!
> Have a great day and good luck in getting the guys into line.




morning adam, how are you today? 

i have a cunning plan me lord  gonna call my boss tonight, ask him if hes wanting me to be a gaffa here... if so do i have the athority to shake things up.? and the discussion about wages


----------



## Pearly

Morning Boys! 6:20 in Texas! Almost time to get my little "brigade" out of beds and next hour in my house will sound like inside a bee hiveNice, crispy morning, open windows, love this weather! I used to hate November and now always look forward to it. But, oh! How I wish I had another couple of hrs to stay in bed (yawning and stretching her tired bones) Where's my armadillo? (No armadillo emoji with the new ios updates, damn!)


----------



## Pearly

this is part of my Halloween decorations. My front steps are pretty crowded now but the kids love this stuff


----------



## Pearly

and this is to prove that the weather is changing. These irises have never bloomed in October! January-yes! October-no!


----------



## Pearly

L

look at this little fly taking a drink of water


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning adam, how are you today?
> 
> i have a cunning plan me lord  gonna call my boss tonight, ask him if hes wanting me to be a gaffa here... if so do i have the athority to shake things up.? and the discussion about wages


Why not, indeed?
Don't think you've anything to lose.
Worth a try, in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning adam, how are you today?
> 
> i have a cunning plan me lord  gonna call my boss tonight, ask him if hes wanting me to be a gaffa here... if so do i have the athority to shake things up.? and the discussion about wages


I'm tired today, didn't sleep well last night and just completed 2 hours teaching with another 4 to go. 
Sore throat and headache!
Woe is me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning Boys! 6:20 in Texas! Almost time to get my little "brigade" out of beds and next hour in my house will sound like inside a bee hiveNice, crispy morning, open windows, love this weather! I used to hate November and now always look forward to it. But, oh! How I wish I had another couple of hrs to stay in bed (yawning and stretching her tired bones) Where's my armadillo? (No armadillo emoji with the new ios updates, damn!)


Morning, Ewa, couple of hours extra kip sounds good to me, too.
Wonder if we should campaign for armadillo, hedgehog, jellyfish and one-legged pirate emojis?
It's not much to ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> View attachment 153850
> this is part of my Halloween decorations. My front steps are pretty crowded now but the kids love this stuff


I miss all the fun of Halloween.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> L
> View attachment 153854
> look at this little fly taking a drink of water


It's lovely that these gorgeous flowers are blooming now!
(though probably climate change is not good).
And the little hoverfly (?) taking a drink is super!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss all the fun of Halloween.


I love Halloween, too. Our house is in very family oriented subdivision, lots of kids! We always seem to have great dry weather on Halloween night and all the streets come alive with kids and adults all dressed up, decorations and foot traffic that one never sees here otherwise, and all the decorations, scary cartoons playing on outdoor big projectors on some folks' front lawns, hunted houses in some folks' garages and mazes for the kids to go through on sidewalks... Lots of fun! Many neighbors put lot of effort into making it a very special night for the community here. So in Morocco there's no Halloween?


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's lovely that these gorgeous flowers are blooming now!
> (though probably climate change is not good).
> And the little hoverfly (?) taking a drink is super!


Yes, something definitely is going on with the weather. I had very few irises bloom this spring, and NONE of my daylillies bloomed! Granted I was pretty much housebound this spring after surgeries, couldn't walk and my garden is on a little slope so not wheelchair accessible at all, but that's neither here nor there, irises and daylillies are pretty much maintenance free and have always been dependable for spring bloom performance. Oh well, guess I may have to try dividing them in next few weeks and giving little fertilizer to the roots and see how it goes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I love Halloween, too. Our house is in very family oriented subdivision, lots of kids! We always seem to have great dry weather on Halloween night and all the streets come alive with kids and adults all dressed up, decorations and foot traffic that one never sees here otherwise, and all the decorations, scary cartoons playing on outdoor big projectors on some folks' front lawns, hunted houses in some folks' garages and mazes for the kids to go through on sidewalks... Lots of fun! Many neighbors put lot of effort into making it a very special night for the community here. So in Morocco there's no Halloween?


No, because they actually believe in evil spirits, possession, djinns taking on the form of monsters, etc.
They often ask me if things like Spiderman or even The Power Rangers are real.
Also it would be considered heretical.
if I dressed up, I'd probably get stoned.
Got to go, my student's just arrived!!


----------



## Pearly

Ok, it was nice to "escape" from the madness of my morning weekday routine to the CDR. It's quiet now, the cats have been fed, kids at school, husband at work, and I'll be off soon, too. TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why not, indeed?
> Don't think you've anything to lose.
> Worth a try, in my opinion.




if not the work load will drop


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm tired today, didn't sleep well last night and just completed 2 hours teaching with another 4 to go.
> Sore throat and headache!
> Woe is me!



 few hot toddies tonight might do the trick?


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Yes, something definitely is going on with the weather. I had very few irises bloom this spring, and NONE of my daylillies bloomed! Granted I was pretty much housebound this spring after surgeries, couldn't walk and my garden is on a little slope so not wheelchair accessible at all, but that's neither here nor there, irises and daylillies are pretty much maintenance free and have always been dependable for spring bloom performance. Oh well, guess I may have to try dividing them in next few weeks and giving little fertilizer to the roots and see how it goes.




hope you're feeling better


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, because they actually believe in evil spirits, possession, djinns taking on the form of monsters, etc.
> They often ask me if things like Spiderman or even The Power Rangers are real.
> Also it would be considered heretical.
> if I dressed up, I'd probably get stoned.
> Got to go, my student's just arrived!!


Stoned???? As if .... with the stones?... Or certain...herb?....


----------



## Pearly

That was a joke, sorry! That's to bad that you can't enjoy Halloween, but living in a place where people actually believe in the evil may not be such bad thing?... At least they fear that doing bad things gets them punished?... Hopefully translating into low crime rates?...


----------



## meech008

*ahem* !!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> *ahem* !!!!!!




way hey!! well done you


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> way hey!! well done you


Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Yes, something definitely is going on with the weather. I had very few irises bloom this spring, and NONE of my daylillies bloomed! Granted I was pretty much housebound this spring after surgeries, couldn't walk and my garden is on a little slope so not wheelchair accessible at all, but that's neither here nor there, irises and daylillies are pretty much maintenance free and have always been dependable for spring bloom performance. Oh well, guess I may have to try dividing them in next few weeks and giving little fertilizer to the roots and see how it goes.


Good luck with that, but there's little we can do about climate change (as individuals, anyway).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if not the work load will drop


Quite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> few hot toddies tonight might do the trick?


To be honest, I don't feel like it !!!
I must be bad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Stoned???? As if .... with the stones?... Or certain...herb?....


Lots of hashish here, the north of the country is the main supplier for Europe!!!
I've stayed in a farm in the middle of the region where the family had a huge barn full of the stuff and you can hear the chopping machines of all the adjacent farms chopping away all night long.
I don't touch it myself, not out of moral outrage, but because it gives me a kind of hangover which I rarely get from alcohol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> That was a joke, sorry! That's to bad that you can't enjoy Halloween, but living in a place where people actually believe in the evil may not be such bad thing?... At least they fear that doing bad things gets them punished?... Hopefully translating into low crime rates?...


It doesn't work quite that way.
They may know the rules, but they don't always follow them as you can be forgiven in lots of different ways.
Crime is as rife here as anywhere else, particularly petty theft, burglary, knife attacks and within family assaults on women. 
Rape and gun crime are almost unknown, though sexual harassment is culturally acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> *ahem* !!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS, Michelle!!!!!!
No more than you've earned, though.
I'm very pleased for you and Ben must be so proud!!!!
Excellent!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> *ahem* !!!!!!


Well done you!
You have worked hard for that and deserve it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well done you!
> You have worked hard for that and deserve it!


Good afternoon, Lyn!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, Michelle!!!!!!
> No more than you've earned, though.
> I'm very pleased for you and Ben must be so proud!!!!
> Excellent!!


Thank you! I can't wait to show him


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Well done you!
> You have worked hard for that and deserve it!


Thank you!


----------



## johnandjade

out of work on time!!! . jades at darts tonight so home for a microwave meal hope everyone is doing well and congratulations again meech


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be honest, I don't feel like it !!!
> I must be bad!



i had a night off it last week and felt terrible the next day?! feel like having a fight with a bottle tonight but i know it would win


----------



## spud's_mum

Half-buried in the corner again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had a night off it last week and felt terrible the next day?! feel like having a fight with a bottle tonight but i know it would win


I need a nap in a moment.
may have a slurp if I wake up again this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Half-buried in the corner again
> View attachment 153876


What is it about that corner ?
Is it warmer? More humid ? 
Does he like the thermometer?
Interesting.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is it about that corner ?
> Is it warmer? More humid ?
> Does he like the thermometer?
> Interesting.


He has never shown interest in it before, he liked the other corner last week! 

Perhaps he's trying all corners


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He has never shown interest in it before, he liked the other corner last week!
> 
> Perhaps he's trying all corners


Probably!
It'll be another one next week, maybe trying to find the best hibernation place.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Today is the 17th anniversary of our first date. We both took off of work and went to Shark Valley State Park.
Just a few gators out today and some babies. At this park, you get VERY CLOSE to wild gators.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Then for some REAL Florida\Indian food.
Gator tail. Frogs legs and Catfish with Some Indian "Fry bread"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll see you guys tomorrow morning. 
I need a nap.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I need a nap in a moment.
> may have a slurp if I wake up again this evening.




jade got me some beer


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today is the 17th anniversary of our first date. We both took off of work and went to Shark Valley State Park.
> Just a few gators out today and some babies. At this park, you get VERY CLOSE to wild gators.




congratulations mr and mrs ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today is the 17th anniversary of our first date. We both took off of work and went to Shark Valley State Park.
> Just a few gators out today and some babies. At this park, you get VERY CLOSE to wild gators.


Nice!
Happy anniversary!!!!!!!!!
I know how important these things are!
But shouldn't it be Gator Valley State Park ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Then for some REAL Florida\Indian food.
> Gator tail. Frogs legs and Catfish with Some Indian "Fry bread"


I've eaten crocodile, which I imagine is much the same and yummmyyyy!!!!!
Frogs legs are a delicacy in France and very delicious, too. 
Never tried catfish, bizarrely, and Indian fry bread I don't know ?
proper food though!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll see you guys tomorrow morning.
> I need a nap.


Me, too, in a mo.
Night, Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've eaten crocodile, which I imagine is much the same and yummmyyyy!!!!!
> Frogs legs are a delicacy in France and very delicious, too.
> Never tried catfish, bizarrely, and Indian fry bread I don't know ?
> proper food though!!!




deep fried mars bar??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade got me some beer


I've said it before, you've got a fine lady there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 153892


Good evening, Noel
Hi to you, too!!!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> out of work on time!!! . jades at darts tonight so home for a microwave meal hope everyone is doing well and congratulations again meech


Thanks John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> deep fried mars bar??


Bleuchhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Too much, I'm afraid!!
but haggis, neeps and tatties and you're talking!!!!
Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel
> Hi to you, too!!!!


Hi Adam


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've eaten crocodile, which I imagine is much the same and yummmyyyy!!!!!
> Frogs legs are a delicacy in France and very delicious, too.
> Never tried catfish, bizarrely, and Indian fry bread I don't know ?
> proper food though!!!


I've had all but the fry bread and I want to try it soooo bad! I love gator


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> deep fried mars bar??


Deep fried sandwich cookies!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thanks John!




your not a human, you are a machine!! you do so much and haven't heard so much as a negative whisper! take a bow mam' you rock


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've had all but the fry bread and I want to try it soooo bad! I love gator


Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Or at least croc is!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Must nap, so tired!!!
Catch you all later, or tomorrow!
Sorry to run out on you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam


Good day, my friend???


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuchhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> Too much, I'm afraid!!
> but haggis, neeps and tatties and you're talking!!!!
> Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




...for anyone wondering, a haggis is a Scottish animal kind of like a deer... 

it has its 2 right legs shorter than the left side! its so it can run down the hills faster


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I've had all but the fry bread and I want to try it soooo bad! I love gator




what do you call a lazy crocodile???


'i'll -get-you-latter'


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Deep fried sandwich cookies!




bacon and waffle sandwiches)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Or at least croc is!!!!




how does an alligator decorate his bathroom???

.. with crocotiles


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 153640


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>




I love that film!!!


'you stole fizzy lifting juice!!!'


might be handy in here, try find the celling!


----------



## johnandjade

miss lyn, a Royal Mail moment.. heard this and thought of you.. not in a weird way!! lol. the joys of shuffle songs, told you a gem pops up now and then


----------



## johnandjade

wondering if there is a jukebox in here??

.. stumbling about arms stretched

A54 ,I hope??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> I love that film!!!
> 
> 
> 'you stole fizzy lifting juice!!!'
> 
> 
> might be handy in here, try find the celling!


Is there one??


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is there one??




the million dollar question! I considered over feeling fluffly with chewing gum and ant acid, but apered futile:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...for anyone wondering, a haggis is a Scottish animal kind of like a deer...
> 
> it has its 2 right legs shorter than the left side! its so it can run down the hills faster


We know!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bacon and waffle sandwiches)


Yuuuummmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wondering if there is a jukebox in here??
> 
> .. stumbling about arms stretched
> 
> A54 ,I hope??
> View attachment 153896


Don't think so.
Decent jukeboxes come with bright lights and those we cannot have.
haven't even found a gramophone as yet.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't think so.
> Decent jukeboxes come with bright lights and those we cannot have.
> haven't even found a gramophone as yet.




gramophones... thats a wind up!  


velcro... what a rip off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Is there one??


Presumably, as we can't see the stars or moon, but no ones found it yet.
Bea (Moozillion) climbed the walls a few months back and found a ledge quite high up and there were the tips of stalactites dangling down but she never found the ceiling itself.


----------



## johnandjade

ohh yeehh  , actually wish this song played as my box goes down, even cleared a pub 'singing' it at karaoke


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn!!!!


Sorry missed you had phone call just as I logged on.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today is the 17th anniversary of our first date. We both took off of work and went to Shark Valley State Park.
> Just a few gators out today and some babies. At this park, you get VERY CLOSE to wild gators.


Did you know they have just discovered that gators sleep with one eye open and that half their brain is still active so they register what they see; the 'awake' eye follows movement. Heard it on the news the other day,


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today is the 17th anniversary of our first date. We both took off of work and went to Shark Valley State Park.
> Just a few gators out today and some babies. At this park, you get VERY CLOSE to wild gators.


So it could have been love at first bite!?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice!
> Happy anniversary!!!!!!!!!
> I know how important these things are!
> But shouldn't it be Gator Valley State Park ?


The sign writer couldn't spell alligator so he settled for shark.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Then for some REAL Florida\Indian food.
> Gator tail. Frogs legs and Catfish with Some Indian "Fry bread"


I'll have an alligator sandwich and make it snappy!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss lyn, a Royal Mail moment.. heard this and thought of you.. not in a weird way!! lol. the joys of shuffle songs, told you a gem pops up now and then
> View attachment 153895


I like the unplugged version too,
Did you know it was written about Patti Boyd a model who was the wife of George Harrison who wrote 'Something' for her.
She later left George for Eric, guess she liked his song best!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> morning adam, how are you today?
> 
> i have a cunning plan me lord  gonna call my boss tonight, ask him if hes wanting me to be a gaffa here... if so do i have the athority to shake things up.? and the discussion about wages


How did it go?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm tired today, didn't sleep well last night and just completed 2 hours teaching with another 4 to go.
> Sore throat and headache!
> Woe is me!


Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly again,
Sounds like Wifey's cold has caught up with you.
Drink plenty of fluids, take paracetamol and sleep!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss all the fun of Halloween.


It's great for little kids, unfortunately older yobs use it as an excuse to terrorise people into giving money or you get eggs and flour thrown at your doors, not much fun and it really upsets older folk.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that, but there's little we can do about climate change (as individuals, anyway).


We can all do our bit - 'remember I'm a womblyn!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry missed you had phone call just as I logged on.


It's okay!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's okay!!!


How are you feeling Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you know they have just discovered that gators sleep with one eye open and that half their brain is still active so they register what they see; the 'awake' eye follows movement. Heard it on the news the other day,


I usually have one eye open and half of my brain active, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The sign writer couldn't spell alligator so he settled for shark.


Of course!!!
Obvious, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all !


Good evening to you, too, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly again,
> Sounds like Wifey's cold has caught up with you.
> Drink plenty of fluids, take paracetamol and sleep!


Lots of coffee, bleuchhh and no way to paracetamol and had an hour and a half's sleep which has helped a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening to you, too, Lyn!


Congratulations to Tidgy and you for having a month in the calendar!
I didn't know you'd made it until I read the results .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's great for little kids, unfortunately older yobs use it as an excuse to terrorise people into giving money or you get eggs and flour thrown at your doors, not much fun and it really upsets older folk.


How sad!!!
Perhaps we should have stuck with apple bobbing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How sad!!!
> Perhaps we should have stuck with apple bobbing.


Oh yes and apples on strings!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of coffee, bleuchhh and no way to paracetamol and had an hour and a half's sleep which has helped a bit.


What?
Can't get paracetamol?
Not even in the new town?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How are you feeling Adam?


Okay, breathless and tired, but not much more breathless than usual.
I need a day just sleeping and relaxing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How are you feeling Adam?


Wot bout u ?
Good day?
Enjoying not being at school, or still doing nasty things that need to be done?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, breathless and tired, but not much more breathless than usual.
> I need a day just sleeping and relaxing.


Sounds like you do....so you must do it very soon!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to Tidgy and you for having a month in the calendar!
> I didn't know you'd made it until I read the results .


.
Oh, i'm not concerned at all.(ahem).
So, so happy, actually!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes and apples on strings!


And making toffee apples!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wot bout u ?
> Good day?
> Enjoying not being at school, or still doing nasty things that need to be done?


I'm fine thanks
Yes -still playing catch up
It was curtains for me today
Some washed some ironed and put back up,
It's not much just time consuming fiddling with all those little hooks
Maybe should change to blinds!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .
> Oh, i'm not concerned at all.(ahem).
> So, so happy, actually!!!!


I actually thought Tidgy was a different pic, but you have mentioned her beating you at chess so should have known


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What?
> Can't get paracetamol?
> Not even in the new town?


Sorry, not making myself clear.
I hate medication and rarely take it.
Yep, I can but it in the local shop or the chemists, very cheap here. 
Wifey uses it, I don't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like you do....so you must do it very soon!!


Not possible!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And making toffee apples!!!!


We used to do ducking for monkey nuts too,
(thankfully they weren't still attached to the monkeys)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not possible!


I'm sure your students would understand that you are ill and need rest.
Wouldn't they?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks
> Yes -still playing catch up
> It was curtains for me today
> Some washed some ironed and put back up,
> It's not much just time consuming fiddling with all those little hooks
> Maybe should change to blinds!


Only have curtains on our bedroom window and as room dividers in the open plan area of our apartment as in winter we draw them to make smaller 'rooms', that are easier to heat. 
Not necessary yet, still nice and hot here, though we're getting a bit of rain now, our equivalent of autumn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, not making myself clear.
> I hate medication and rarely take it.
> Yep, I can but it in the local shop or the chemists, very cheap here.
> Wifey uses it, I don't.


I hate pain, don't know how you can you try to ride it out without meds.
Do you have an alternative way of dealing with pain etc?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I actually thought Tidgy was a different pic, but you have mentioned her beating you at chess so should have known


That game ended in stalemate. 
She's very good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure your students would understand that you are ill and need rest.
> Wouldn't they?


Probably, anyway I could just tell them, like I do when I have a hols. 
But i hate letting people down and now is our busy time. 
i quite enjoy it, mostly, don't need to do it, just like helping and am bad at saying "no!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hate pain, don't know how you can you try to ride it out without meds.
> Do you have an alternative way of dealing with pain etc?


Not a great fan of pain, either.
To be honest large quantities of alcohol have helped me most of my life, but i'm trying to reduce my intake nowadays.
Not quite sure what to do, now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a great fan of pain, either.
> To be honest large quantities of alcohol have helped me most of my life, but i'm trying to reduce my intake nowadays.
> Not quite sure what to do, now.


Hmmm!
Well there are things like Tens machine (I think they're called) they use electrical pulses to combat pain I believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm!
> Well there are things like Tens machine (I think they're called) they use electrical pulses to combat pain I believe.


Wifey has all sorts of weird stuff that use electrical charges and magnets and all sorts, and she says it helps her.
I don't have faith in such things, though maybe a positive psychological effect if you believe in them. 
i'm ok, it's easily bearable, just annoying not being able to do anything without needing ages to get my breath back.
Bet i sleep well tonight, then I'll be good tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey has all sorts of weird stuff that use electrical charges and magnets and all sorts, and she says it helps her.
> I don't have faith in such things, though maybe a positive psychological effect if you believe in them.
> i'm ok, it's easily bearable, just annoying not being able to do anything without needing ages to get my breath back.
> Bet i sleep well tonight, then I'll be good tomorrow!


Yes I'm a firm believer in the healing power of sleep.
If the rest of you shuts down, your body can concentrate its energy on healing.


----------



## Lyn W

And on that note I am going to say goodnight.
I'm up early tomorrow to collect my sister's dog
who is coming to stay for a few days.
So hope you have a good restful night, Adam,
- try to shut both eyes!!
Take care and see you tomorrow.


----------



## dmmj

tomorrow October 28th is international I love you day. So you know........


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> tomorrow October 28th is international I love you day. So you know........


.......and...... you know....... too David!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And on that note I am going to say goodnight.
> I'm up early tomorrow to collect my sister's dog
> who is coming to stay for a few days.
> So hope you have a good restful night, Adam,
> - try to shut both eyes!!
> Take care and see you tomorrow.


If I shut both eyes my brain might stop.
it's very hard to restart you know, i have to use jump leads! 
Night, Lyn, good luck tomorrow and chat then i hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I shut both eyes my brain might stop.
> it's very hard to restart you know, i have to use jump leads!
> Night, Lyn, good luck tomorrow and chat then i hope.


That where that TENS machine would come in handy then.
Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> tomorrow October 28th is international I love you day. So you know........


Well, it's just turned October 28th here!!!
5 past midnight.
So.......
I love you, David!!!
And hope your grandma and your girlfriend's mum are making progress.
So love to them, too.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just popping in to say hello!! Off to bed soon, I'm beat! We had a Halloween party for the kids tonight at work, it was nice. Have a good night all and until tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just popping in to say hello!! Off to bed soon, I'm beat! We had a Halloween party for the kids tonight at work, it was nice. Have a good night all and until tomorrow


Hi-bye, Shannon!!
Sleep well and catch you tomorrow!
Glad the kids (and you) had fun.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks
> Yes -still playing catch up
> It was curtains for me today
> Some washed some ironed and put back up,
> It's not much just time consuming fiddling with all those little hooks
> Maybe should change to blinds!


I hate blinds! They get so dusty....and the dog is tempted to chew on them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I hate blinds! They get so dusty....and the dog is tempted to chew on them


I agree!
I much prefer curtains.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree!
> I much prefer curtains.


Yes!! And I can vacuum them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes!! And I can vacuum them


We beat ours with carpet beaters up on the terrace, no vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roommates.
Night Night Cold Dark Room.
See all you sweet people in the morning!
I love you all.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I like the unplugged version too,
> Did you know it was written about Patti Boyd a model who was the wife of George Harrison who wrote 'Something' for her.
> She later left George for Eric, guess she liked his song best!



every day is a school day


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> How did it go?




actually well! got the go ahead to crack the whip... hopefully money talk today


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .
> Oh, i'm not concerned at all.(ahem).
> So, so happy, actually!!!!




the 'undertort' is triumphant


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! running late but looking great its an expresso kind of morning:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning John. Morning everyone.
I just ordered my calendar.
The order thread is up and running.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! running late but looking great its an expresso kind of morning:/


Morning, John!!
Good luck with your negotiations this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John. Morning everyone.
> I just ordered my calendar.
> The order thread is up and running.


Oh, goody!!!!
Thanks for the nod, i'll go take a peek!! 
Good morning to you, Ed!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning Cold Dark Roomers!
Morning Cold Dark Room
Today is the day for saying "I love you!".
I love you all!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John. Morning everyone.
> I just ordered my calendar.
> The order thread is up and running.




woo hoo  and congrats to queen b


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!!
> Good luck with your negotiations this morning.




brake time, just about to have a pep talk with the boys


----------



## spud's_mum

Popping to the shops later. 
Still not sure weather to re try sphagnum moss.
I suppose I need some for the snails.
Might as well give it another try


----------



## spud's_mum

one leg lifted basking again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brake time, just about to have a pep talk with the boys


Hope it went okay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Popping to the shops later.
> Still not sure weather to re try sphagnum moss.
> I suppose I need some for the snails.
> Might as well give it another try


Might as well, it's very good for humidity if Spud decides it's not on the menu, this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153935
> one leg lifted basking again


Another botty shotty.
Very beautiful carapace markings.


----------



## Pearly

meech008 said:


> Thank you!


Hey! Congrats! Good for you!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning  it's a new day...I'll shall drink coffee and then time for work! If I get time I'll post some pics later of my scarecrow costume. I have to make it kid friendly however I prefer to be extremely scary


----------



## Pearly

Good morning! Beautiful full bright moon giving way to sunrise, love it

this it him (the moon) peaking from the oak tree at me last night.


----------



## Pearly

my kids love to decorate for Halloween and Christmas. I do too it's just a pain to take everything down afterwards. Adam, I hope you's feeling better today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning  it's a new day...I'll shall drink coffee and then time for work! If I get time I'll post some pics later of my scarecrow costume. I have to make it kid friendly however I prefer to be extremely scary


Good morning!!!
Hope you post the piccies!!!
Shame we don't get to see the x-rated version, too!!!


----------



## Pearly

T

and pumpkins too. I like the blow-ups but they'd have to run 24/7 to look pretty, we only run our pumpkins at night (electricity bill with AC going all summer is 500 bucks as it is) so in daylight there's just a huge orange "pancake" on my front lawn. Oh well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> View attachment 153942
> my kids love to decorate for Halloween and Christmas. I do too it's just a pain to take everything down afterwards. Adam, I hope you's feeling better today


Good morning to you!!!
I love all the Halloween stuff going on there!!!
Super! 
And that moon looks so, so bright, but so far away!!


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> Popping to the shops later.
> Still not sure weather to re try sphagnum moss.
> I suppose I need some for the snails.
> Might as well give it another try


Do you keep snails?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> T
> View attachment 153943
> and pumpkins too. I like the blow-ups but they'd have to run 24/7 to look pretty, we only run our pumpkins at night (electricity bill with AC going all summer is 500 bucks as it is) so in daylight there's just a huge orange "pancake" on my front lawn. Oh well!


Love all this!
Great fun!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you!!!
> I love all the Halloween stuff going on there!!!
> Super!
> And that moon looks so, so bright, but so far away!!


It was much bigger/closer to the horizon yesterday morning. I love sky gazing. Especially being away from the city... Ahhhh How's the weather in Morocco today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> It was much bigger/closer to the horizon yesterday morning. I love sky gazing. Especially being away from the city... Ahhhh How's the weather in Morocco today?


Beautiful sunny day here, about 78°F at the moment.
I get great views of the night sky from my terrace, but even better from the top of the mountain behind my house.
I know the names of a lot of the stars and constellations.
Wonderful!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!!!
> Hope you post the piccies!!!
> Shame we don't get to see the x-rated version, too!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Pearly said:


> Do you keep snails?


Letting them go soon, I found them as new borns half drowned in my pool


----------



## spud's_mum

yep, he definitely loves his corner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153959
> yep, he definitely loves his corner


Afternoon, Spud's Mum.
Hope he come out to eat!!!
Though knowing Spud's appetite, I doubt this will be a problem. 
Enjoying your half term ?
Injury free?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, gang.
I'm just in for lunch...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I'm just in for lunch...........


Hi, Ed!
Enjoy your munchtime.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Adam. How are you and your wife?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Spud's Mum.
> Hope he come out to eat!!!
> Though knowing Spud's appetite, I doubt this will be a problem.
> Enjoying your half term ?
> Injury free?


Yeah, Spuds eating 
I'm enjoying half term but bruises just seem to be magically appearing on me, I don't even remember hurting myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Adam. How are you and your wife?


I'm much better!!!
Though very busy teaching.
Wifey's out for the day teaching English at the Japanese school in the new town, won't be back til late, but is feeling a lot better today, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, Spuds eating
> I'm enjoying half term but bruises just seem to be magically appearing on me, I don't even remember hurting myself!


Hmmmm.
I think your body is just conditioned to having bruises!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't forget to pre-order your 2016 Tortoise Forum Calendars people.
Lovely Christmas gifts for all and help support the TFO.
(and therefore The Cold Dark Room)
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## johnandjade

ahh home. spoke on phone with boss today, yip i got a couple stripes on my shoulders now  woohoo! nothing set in stone but i'll be getting more dosh! on the condition of the license. ( I mentioned i can get a garented pass for a couple hundred )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh home. spoke on phone with boss today, yip i got a couple stripes on my shoulders now  woohoo! nothing set in stone but i'll be getting more dosh! on the condition of the license. ( I mentioned i can get a garented pass for a couple hundred )


Well played sir!!!
Well deserved result, so now concentrate on obtaining that license!


----------



## meech008

Pearly said:


> Hey! Congrats! Good for you!


Thanks


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Look at the mugs on these two. I'm telling ya, what a life. The maid service came in to check in on them (me) and they were very content on staying right there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Good afternoon, Noel! 
Love you!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Noel!
> Love you!


Good afternoon to you 
I love you too  
Everyone is very lovey today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 153998


They do look rather unconcerned, Don't they?
Just chillin'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon to you
> I love you too
> Everyone is very lovey today



Yeah!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah!!!


How are you today?


----------



## meech008

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How are you today?


Much better today thank you!!!! 
And your good self?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Afternoon everyone!


Good afternoon, Meech!!!!
I love you, too!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi everyone? How are you all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi everyone? How are you all?


Evening, Kirsty,I'm fine today thanks!!
And I love you!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I thought this was kind of a cool quote. I hope you all can still read it in the dark

“You don't have to make something that people call art. Living is an artistic activity, there is an art to getting through the day.” 
― Viggo Mortensen -who is cool because he lets Hobbits ride with him on his horsey 

Have a great day Adam and friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I thought this was kind of a cool quote. I hope you all can still read it in the dark
> 
> “You don't have to make something that people call art. Living is an artistic activity, there is an art to getting through the day.”
> ― Viggo Mortensen -who is cool because he lets Hobbits ride with him on his horsey
> 
> Have a great day Adam and friends


Thanks, Chrissy!!!
And I love you!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I love you!!!


Whew! Good. I've stayed awake worrying whether this was so! 
Sending love backatcha!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 153998


Beautiful! How many tortoises and turtles do you have?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty,I'm fine today thanks!!
> And I love you!!!


Aww how sweet! You too Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> Beautiful! How many tortoises and turtles do you have?


Thanks! I have 3 torts


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better today thank you!!!!
> And your good self?


I'm good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Meech!!!!
> I love you, too!!!


Awww I love you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Awww I love you too!


----------



## Lyn W

..............and I love everyone too!
A late good evening to you all hope you are all in fine fettle
and up to your usual mischief!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..............and I love everyone too!
> A late good evening to you all hope you are all in fine fettle
> and up to your usual mischief!


And we all love you, Lyn!!
Clearly a busy day.
Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we all love you, Lyn!!
> Clearly a busy day.
> Hope you had a good one.


Hi Adam, yes turned out to be very busy.
Read that you were feeling better earlier,
hope that's still the case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, yes turned out to be very busy.
> Read that you were feeling better earlier,
> hope that's still the case.


Yep, much better, ta!
Wifey better too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, much better, ta!
> Wifey better too!


Good news!
This week is going far too quickly for me!
So much to do so little time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good news!
> This week is going far too quickly for me!
> So much to do so little time.


Still a few days left!!!
Make sure you get some R and R, too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still a few days left!!!
> Make sure you get some R and R, too!


Too much to cram in!
Have you had a good day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Too much to cram in!
> Have you had a good day?


Six hours teaching, it's busy at the moment.
Nice relaxing evening, though!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Six hours teaching, it's busy at the moment.
> Nice relaxing evening, though!


Blimey that's almost a full time job!
Prob more contact time than I have in school!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey that's almost a full time job!
> Prob more contact time than I have in school!


Six hours most days now 
Only Monday off!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Six hours most days now
> Only Monday off!


I suppose you must enjoy it though,
and if you ever stopped enjoying it you could cut back,
- when you learn to say 'no'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suppose you must enjoy it though,
> and if you ever stopped enjoying it you could cut back,
> - when you learn to say 'no'


Yes, it's mainly friends, interesting subjects and pretty girls, so not too bad!!
And i'll take a holiday in a few weeks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's mainly friends, interesting subjects and pretty girls, so not too bad!!
> And i'll take a holiday in a few weeks.


How lovely! Where are you thinking of going this time?
I wish I had someone near me to look after Lola for a couple of days, so I could go away.
I will have to see if the tort vets near Cardiff takes them in for holidays,
although I would much prefer it if Lola could stay in his usual home.
I suppose if he was going to have to go somewhere else it would prob be better to take him with me.
At least I would know he was getting the correct food etc. and not have to worry about cross infection from
a pokey cage/tank.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suppose you must enjoy it though,
> and if you ever stopped enjoying it you could cut back,
> - when you learn to say 'no'


Wifey just came back with two dandelions for Tidgy!!!!
Hurrah, a bit of rain and a couple have grown, lots of young leaves and flowers, so Tidgy's up for a midnight snack.
Absolutely voracious, first ones for ages, haven't seen her eat so enthusiastically for weeks, bless her


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey just came back with two dandelions for Tidgy!!!!
> Hurrah, a bit of rain and a couple have grown, lots of young leaves and flowers, so Tidgy's up for a midnight snack.
> Absolutely voracious, first ones for ages, haven't seen her eat so enthusiastically for weeks, bless her


What a treat!
I picked another big bunch for Lola today when I was out walking the dog.
My sister rang me last week and was quite excited that she had found loads of very healthy looking ones
off the beaten track so I've been going there. Not very handy for me but better than shop bought greens
- have to grab them while I can!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How lovely! Where are you thinking of going this time?
> I wish I had someone near me to look after Lola for a couple of days, so I could go away.
> I will have to see if the tort vets near Cardiff takes them in for holidays,
> although I would much prefer it if Lola could stay in his usual home.
> I suppose if he was going to have to go somewhere else it would prob be better to take him with me.
> At least I would know he was getting the correct food etc. and not have to worry about cross infection from
> a pokey cage/tank.


It's tricky, isn't it?
I can't really leave her for more than four or five days, it's not fair on Zacariah who lives in the New Town and has university at this time of year. 
Maybe, Portugal, not sure yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What a treat!
> I picked another big bunch for Lola today when I was out walking the dog.
> My sister rang me last week and was quite excited that she had found loads of very healthy looking ones
> off the beaten track so I've been going there. Not very handy for me but better than shop bought greens
> - have to grab them while I can!


I'll have to go hunting on Monday, if not it's tops of root veg and stuff, which i get for free from a local costermonger.
Have prickly pear, too, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's tricky, isn't it?
> I can't really leave her for more than four or five days, it's not fair on Zacariah who lives in the New Town and has university at this time of year.
> Maybe, Portugal, not sure yet.


Great that should be lovely at this time of year.
I think Zac was on the forum yesterday - or maybe Monday?
Recognised his user name in 'members online'
Shame he's busy
No chance of me borrowing him to tort sit then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Great that should be lovely at this time of year.
> I think Zac was on the forum yesterday - or maybe Monday?
> Recognised his user name in 'members online'
> Shame he's busy
> No chance of me borrowing him to tort sit then?


Sadly, it's almost impossible for Moroccan's to get visas to Europe, especially the UK, or I'm sure he'd be delighted to help!
He pops on to peek sometimes, but usually PMs me.
Didn't this time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll have to go hunting on Monday, if not it's tops of root veg and stuff, which i get for free from a local costermonger.
> Have prickly pear, too, so it's not too bad.


Lola also enjoyed some Bok Choy leaves yesterday too.
They were reduced in the shop.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, it's almost impossible for Moroccan's to get visas to Europe, especially the UK, or I'm sure he'd be delighted to help!
> He pops on to peek sometimes, but usually PMs me.
> Didn't this time.


Maybe he could see you weren't online or maybe he was just admiring your calendar girl!


----------



## Lyn W

Have you ordered your calendar yet?
I have emailed Josh re shipping costs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola also enjoyed some Bok Choy leaves yesterday too.
> They were reduced in the shop.


Can't get anything that exotic here, not even bagged mixed salad or greens. 
Supermarkets are pretty basic, not even a lot of tinned goods.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you ordered your calendar yet?
> I have emailed Josh re shipping costs


Me, too.
pepsiandjac reported postage was $15 to the UK, presumably for 1 calendar.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> pepsiandjac reported postage was $15 to the UK, presumably for 1 calendar.


Don't know what that is in £ and p - will have to find a conversion site - but its all for a good cause anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

....it's £9.83


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't know what that is in £ and p - will have to find a conversion site - but its all for a good cause anyway.


About 10 quid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....it's £9.83


oh, bit more accurate!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> oh, bit more accurate!


Not far off a tenner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not far off a tenner!


it's easy at the moment, the pounds worth about a dollar and a half.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> it's easy at the moment, the pounds worth about a dollar and a half.


Thanks,
I cheated and used a conversion site.

Fudge is telling me it's bed time now.
She is whimpering and wandering between me and the hallway
where she looks upstairs, comes back and looks around to the stairs again.
She's just like Lassie!
"What's that Fudge?
You want me to follow you upstairs and go to bed?"

So I'd better go as I'm sure she'll have me up early tomorrow as well.
Night night Adam and anyone else yet to return or arrive.
Take care and speak to you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks,
> I cheated and used a conversion site.
> 
> Fudge is telling me it's bed time now.
> She is whimpering and wandering between me and the hallway
> where she looks upstairs, comes back and looks around to the stairs again.
> She's just like Lassie!
> "What's that Fudge?
> You want me to follow you upstairs and go to bed?"
> 
> So I'd better go as I'm sure she'll have me up early tomorrow as well.
> Night night Adam and anyone else yet to return or arrive.
> Take care and speak to you soon.


Night, Lyn.
Night, Fudge.
Night, Lassie.
see you tomorrow, be good!


----------



## AZtortMom

I ordered mine! Yay! 
I harvested some of my clover that I've been growing and the torts love it horray tortoise supply!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I ordered mine! Yay!
> I harvested some of my clover that I've been growing and the torts love it horray tortoise supply!


I want mine now!!!
But I guess i'll have to be patient.
Hmmm.


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 153998


OMG!! Great picture!! They are cute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still a bit tired, today.
So an early night, I feel.
Night Night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night Night Cold Dark Room
Until we meet again!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still a bit tired, today.
> So an early night, I feel.
> Night Night Cold Dark Roomers.
> Night Night Cold Dark Room
> Until we meet again!!!


Good night Adam. Have a good night everyone. I'm off to bed myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good night Adam. Have a good night everyone. I'm off to bed myself.


Night, night!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night!


Exhausting day! Me-off to bed soon (I hope!). Nite everyone, sleep well


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all, another wet and windy day here today, you'd think I'd be used to it by now:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. Wet and windy here too. About 80 degrees.
The rain should go away by the time the sun comes up.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Wet and windy here too. About 80 degrees.
> The rain should go away by the time the sun comes up.



hows mr ed? congratulations on bertha getting a month


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks, John. 
How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all, another wet and windy day here today, you'd think I'd be used to it by now:/





ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Wet and windy here too. About 80 degrees.
> The rain should go away by the time the sun comes up.


Morning, chaps!
Lovely sunny morning here!!!
Birds are singing and all's right with the world!


----------



## spud's_mum

his shell looks so pretty when it's wet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154066
> his shell looks so pretty when it's wet


Beautiful!!!!!
Good morning, Spud's Mum!
Good morning, Spud.


----------



## Pearly

Morning! Fall weather is finally here! 50's this am! Wishing all a nice day


----------



## Lyn W

Morning all hope everyone is well.
This is just a quick hello before I take dog for a walk
on not a very nice day here - grey and showery,
- just as well I like Autumn!


----------



## Lyn W

If a thread is removed for whatever reason would that also delete any record of your postings on it too?
I have been trying to find the post that was started about a Tortoise and Turtle rescue in North East of England last night
- they were asking for unwanted T & Ts and I asked a few questions.
I can't remember which thread it was started under but I have searched and checked my postings on my profile page
but it all seems to have disappeared without a trace.
Spooky Hallowe'en goings on?  Or maybe they didn't like my questions.
I was very polite though and thanked for offering the service.
A mystery!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning! Fall weather is finally here! 50's this am! Wishing all a nice day


You have a nice day, too!
Still summer here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Giant armadillos, like our Cold Dark Room coffee table spend 18 hours a day in their underground burrows but there is no certainty that they are asleep for all this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The big hairy armadillo holds the record for most time asleep.
This is not the sort we use for chairs and bowling in The CDR, but some of them live in the corners and make great pillows. 
They sleep 20.4 hours a day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I saw a pink fairy armadillo in a zoo in Spain recently (not this one, this is off the net).
We don't have these in The CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nor the screaming armadillo which is far too noisy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The nine-banded armadillo!!!
This is the fellow we use for chairs and bowling balls in Then Cold Dark Room.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Morning everyone. It's a cold and windy day...I need coffee and then I'm off. Have a good day all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning everyone. It's a cold and windy day...I need coffee and then I'm off. Have a good day all!


Just finishing my coffee before a lesson in 5 minutes time.
You be sure to have a good day, too!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Armadillos are very common here in south Florida, but are very elusive and you'd be lucky to actually see one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Armadillos are very common here in south Florida, but are very elusive and you'd be lucky to actually see one.


Lots in The Cold Dark Room, but can't see them, either
It's Dark.
Hi, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Adam. Boy. It's dead in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam. Boy. It's dead in here.


Yes, very quiet today.
it'll pick up in a bit, i expect, but i've got another two hours teaching in 15 minutes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to get on the internet elsewhere and buy a few things.
have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to get on the internet elsewhere and buy a few things.
> have a great day.


The Cold Dark Room could do with an air freshener if you're out shopping.
You have a smashing day, too!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, John.
> How are you today?




over worked and under pressure. hows mr ed?


----------



## johnandjade

another day done, beer time! only a 3mile hike home


----------



## johnandjade

a lorry full fish tipped on road near my work today, apparently the road was covered in fish.... you could say it was 'cod n haddok' with traffic 

oh but the smell, not nice


----------



## johnandjade

http://news.stv.tv/west-central/133...ausing-large-scale-incident-before-rush-hour/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If a thread is removed for whatever reason would that also delete any record of your postings on it too?
> I have been trying to find the post that was started about a Tortoise and Turtle rescue in North East of England last night
> - they were asking for unwanted T & Ts and I asked a few questions.
> I can't remember which thread it was started under but I have searched and checked my postings on my profile page
> but it all seems to have disappeared without a trace.
> Spooky Hallowe'en goings on?  Or maybe they didn't like my questions.
> I was very polite though and thanked for offering the service.
> A mystery!!


I somehow missed your two posts here earlier!
How odd.
I have had posts deleted on a few occasions but thought it still left a record on my history.
Maybe I was wrong.
Cameron would know, but he's vanished again after a brief reappearance. 
Didn't see the thread, but it sounds like the thread was considered in violation of guidelines by asking for torts and turtles to be 'donated'.
May have been a scammer, me thinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning all hope everyone is well.
> This is just a quick hello before I take dog for a walk
> on not a very nice day here - grey and showery,
> - just as well I like Autumn!


Evening, Lyn.
Hope you've had a good day,despite the weather!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> http://news.stv.tv/west-central/133...ausing-large-scale-incident-before-rush-hour/


Goodness!!!!!!
I thought you were joking!!!!!
Evening, John, enjoy your beer!
Just finished myself and going to have a glass of wine in a mo.
(or maybe two)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!!!!
> I thought you were joking!!!!!
> Evening, John, enjoy your beer!
> Just finished myself and going to have a glass of wine in a mo.
> (or maybe two)




quite right. I'm going to dig out my driving theory book, have to make a study plan of some sort, had the book for a few years and never looked at it!


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quite right. I'm going to dig out my driving theory book, have to make a study plan of some sort, had the book for a few years and never looked at it!


Make sure it's up to date.
Laws and regulations often change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


And a jolly good 'wibble' to you, too!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The nine-banded armadillo!!!
> This is the fellow we use for chairs and bowling balls in Then Cold Dark Room.


Hi guys! This one looks like the ones we have here in Texas, but Ed is right, very elusive. You're most likely to see them on roadsides (kit by cars). There used to be one living somewhere around Cool River restaurant in Austin. He/she was a juvenile and very tame, the restaurant staff would give him food.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure it's up to date.
> Laws and regulations often change.



its 2012, will be on amazon tomorrow as is pay day . or pay out day as i call it :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi guys! This one looks like the ones we have here in Texas, but Ed is right, very elusive. You're most likely to see them on roadsides (kit by cars). There used to be one living somewhere around Cool River restaurant in Austin. He/she was a juvenile and very tame, the restaurant staff would give him food.


Hello, Ewa! 
Yep, this one is found in Texas (and elsewhere in the Americas) and also has a breeding population in the CDR.
How are you this afternoon?


----------



## Pearly

and Adam, this is MY ADAM. He was sick this morning but never to sick to enjoy little bungee jumping after the doctor visit (10$ for 5 min! crazy!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> View attachment 154119
> and Adam, this is MY ADAM. He was sick this morning but never to sick to enjoy little bungee jumping after the doctor visit (10$ for 5 min! crazy!)


Hello, Adam!!!
Hope you're feeling better!
I love bungee jumping, too.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ewa!
> Yep, this one is found in Texas (and elsewhere in the Americas) and also has a breeding population in the CDR.
> How are you this afternoon?


Doing ok, thank you Adam. My son has croup at least that's what the doctor thinks. He is fine now just having crazy sounding cough.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Adam!!!
> Hope you're feeling better!
> I love bungee jumping, too.


Adam says hello back to you. He's resting now, watching youtube videos on his ipad.


----------



## wellington

Amazing isn't it, how quickly kids can feel better if there is something fun to do. My son used to always try to play sick. I fell for it for awhile. Then I told him, if he's not vomiting, then don't call me. Yes, I'm sure you guessed it, now the phone calls were that he was sick and he threw up. Well, then I told him, if his teacher didn't see him vomit, then don't call me. He finally figured it out, that I had figured him out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Doing ok, thank you Adam. My son has croup at least that's what the doctor thinks. He is fine now just having crazy sounding cough.


Lots of fluids and he'll be fine in a couple of days.
Send him best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Amazing isn't it, how quickly kids can feel better if there is something fun to do. My son used to always try to play sick. I fell for it for awhile. Then I told him, if he's not vomiting, then don't call me. Yes, I'm sure you guessed it, now the phone calls were that he was sick and he threw up. Well, then I told him, if his teacher didn't see him vomit, then don't call me. He finally figured it out, that I had figured him out.


Hi, Barbara.
Wifey pulls much the same stunts on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Contrary to popular belief Mussolini didn't make the trains run on time.
He only made one particular train run on time.
In 1922 there was a general strike in Italy, much to the annoyance of the people and especially to the King, 
The fascists gathered in Naples and Mussolini gave a great speech on how they would march to Rome and seize power; 
Mussolini went to Milan, as he was rather scared, 
but the King said if Mussolini came to Rome Immediately,he would offer him the Prime Ministership. Mussolini rang the station master and said "This train has to run on time!!! "
And it did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which eye did Lord Nelson wear his eye patch on?


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Doing ok, thank you Adam. My son has croup at least that's what the doctor thinks. He is fine now just having crazy sounding cough.




poor soul


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which eye did Lord Nelson wear his eye patch on?




didn't have one??


----------



## johnandjade

found an app for mock theory tests... first go no studding,



it's really easy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> didn't have one??


Is the correct answer!!
He never wore one!!
He bought lots of silver stars for about 25 shillings after he was given all kinds of titles by the King of Naples and stuck them all over a sash which he put on when standing on the deck of The Victory with his hands clasped behind his back. 
So from 50 feet away, the French shot him. 
He never lost an eye, just the sight in one eye. 
His lover, Lady Hamilton, was vastly overweight and had a broad Lancashire accent, not quite how portrayed by Vivien Leigh in the film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found an app for mock theory tests... first go no studding,
> View attachment 154120
> 
> 
> it's really easy


Still a good idea to learn it, though!
I think i'd be lucky to get 10%!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who first discovered that the world was round ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening cold dark roomers!!! 
How are you all?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Aristotle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!!
> How are you all?


Good evening, Kirsty, i'm much better today, thanks, wifey, too!!!
Yourself ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the correct answer!!
> He never wore one!!
> He bought lots of silver stars for about 25 shillings after he was given all kinds of titles by the King of Naples and stuck them all over a sash which he put on when standing on the deck of The Victory with his hands clasped behind his back.
> So from 50 feet away, the French shot him.
> He never lost an eye, just the sight in one eye.
> His lover, Lady Hamilton, was vastly overweight and had a broad Lancashire accent, not quite how portrayed by Vivien Leigh in the film.




i see no ships .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still a good idea to learn it, though!
> I think i'd be lucky to get 10%!



multiple choice


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty, i'm much better today, thanks, wifey, too!!!
> Yourself ?


I'm glad to hear you are feeling better! I didn't realise wifey was unwell. Is she ok? 
Congratulations to Tidgy as well for getting on the calendar!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Barbara.
> Wifey pulls much the same stunts on me.


Well, we are kids at heart, but men have a harder time growing up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aristotle


He gave good explanations as to how he knew this, but earlier Greeks have been credited with saying it was round, though with little explanation of how they knew this.
Pythagoras, Theophrastus and Hesiod have all been credited with saying it first.
Actually, it was bees.
They can recognize the position of the sun even at night,
Honey bees have evolved a complex language to tell each other where the best nectar is based on the position of the sun, they can do this on overcast days and at night by calculating the position of the sun on the other side of the world, so are at least partly aware the world is round.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> multiple choice


Ah, I might manage 50% then!
Is that a pass?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm glad to hear you are feeling better! I didn't realise wifey was unwell. Is she ok?
> Congratulations to Tidgy as well for getting on the calendar!!! Woohoo!!


Thanks, she's ecstatic about it!!!!
(me too).
Wifey's got a cough and cold, nothing serious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Well, we are kids at heart, but men have a harder time growing up


Quite right!
I refuse to grow up.
I won't ! I won't! I won't!
So there!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right!
> I refuse to grow up.
> I won't ! I won't! I won't!
> So there!


I'm with you, I am not going to either. My son is 18 now, a good kid, I can revert back to my childish ways


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I'm with you, I am not going to either. My son is 18 now, a good kid, I can revert back to my childish ways


Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And i'm sure he'll end up telling you to grow up!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And i'm sure he'll end up telling you to grow up!


I hope so, then I will really know I'm doing it (childish) right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Many termites build their mounds up with spiral corridors inside, so as the sun moves around they can stay in the shade and keep cool. 
Bees have the most highly developed sense of magnetism of any animal, so that if you put a strong magnet in with them they will build their honeycombs with cylindrical cells, which is never seen in nature (hexagonal of course, as this utilizes the minimum amount of wax for the maximum amount of storage space in a given area.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What happens to most bees when they sting you ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, she's ecstatic about it!!!!
> (me too).
> Wifey's got a cough and cold, nothing serious.


Ah ok. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ah ok. I hope she feels better soon!


Thanks, it's nothing, just one of those irritating first colds of the winter, even though it's not winter yet!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> poor soul


He's fine! No fever, just little congested and tiny bit swollen wind pipe. I got a script for steroid just in case he starts having shortness of breath at night. I'm comfortable handling sick humans, it's the torts that get me nervous


----------



## meech008

Hello all! Had a bit of a Bummer day today. Was the last day of class for rad protection and only pulled a B :-/. I know it seems picky but now I've broken my 4.0...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello all! Had a bit of a Bummer day today. Was the last day of class for rad protection and only pulled a B :-/. I know it seems picky but bow I've broken my 4.0...


Hi, Meech!!
Sorry about that, I can understand you being disappointed, I would be in that position, too!
Still, onwards and upwards, it'll inspire you to greater things next time!


----------



## meech008

How is everyone today?


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> If a thread is removed for whatever reason would that also delete any record of your postings on it too?
> I have been trying to find the post that was started about a Tortoise and Turtle rescue in North East of England last night
> - they were asking for unwanted T & Ts and I asked a few questions.
> I can't remember which thread it was started under but I have searched and checked my postings on my profile page
> but it all seems to have disappeared without a trace.
> Spooky Hallowe'en goings on?  Or maybe they didn't like my questions.
> I was very polite though and thanked for offering the service.
> A mystery!!



If a post is moved out of view, then it should remove it from your posting history. Even if you had the url, it would just come up as an error or no permissions page. I think any posts removed from view are also deducted from your post count immediately - or they should be. There was an issue a while back where someone had like 100 posts (or more) in the 'bin' and took quite a hit in the post count when the 'bin' was cleaned out, so much so that they noticed and complained.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How is everyone today?


Much better, thank you!
Wifey also perking up a bit.
Tidgy as happy as can be!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If a post is moved out of view, then it should remove it from your posting history. Even if you had the url, it would just come up as an error or no permissions page. I think any posts removed from view are also deducted from your post count immediately - or they should be. There was an issue a while back where someone had like 100 posts (or more) in the 'bin' and took quite a hit in the post count when the 'bin' was cleaned out, so much so that they noticed and complained.


Hello, Cameron.
Hope you're well.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better, thank you!
> Wifey also perking up a bit.
> Tidgy as happy as can be!


That's great! Glad to know everyone is doing well over there


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What happens to most bees when they sting you ?


They die, don't they?


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> They die, don't they?



You've obvs never seen the bees' victory dance.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They die, don't they?


Wah! Wah! Oooops!!!! 
No, they don't, not the majority.
There are 20,000 species of bee and only the honey bee has the barbs that cause it to die when it stings you. 
There are several wasp species which have barbs that will kill the wasp if it stings you, but not the more common species of wasps, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It takes 12 bees an entire lifetime to produce enough honey to fill one teaspoon. 
So 300 bees would make enough for one 125 ml jar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bees are remarkable in all that they can achieve with only 950,000 neurons in their brain compared to over 10 billion in ours. 
(though sometimes I forget where I live, unlike a bee).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why do bees buzz ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What happens to most bees when they sting you ?


They give each other hive fives!
and shout YESSS!!


----------



## Lyn W

A very late good evening to you all!
Still catching up with today bit hope you are all OK or better.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154066
> his shell looks so pretty when it's wet


For some strange reason Lola has started taking himself off to colder corners to sleep rather than going into his cosy hide.
I have to make sure I check where he is and put him to bed so he doesn't get too cold.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a lorry full fish tipped on road near my work today, apparently the road was covered in fish.... you could say it was 'cod n haddok' with traffic
> 
> oh but the smell, not nice


I saw that - they had all the emergency services they could throw at it there, but then they had to scale down the operation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They give each other hive fives!
> and shout YESSS!!


You been combing your memory for unbeelievably bad puns again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A very late good evening to you all!
> Still catching up with today bit hope you are all OK or better.


Evening, Lyn, you're on here less than when you're working!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> For some strange reason Lola has started taking himself off to colder corners to sleep rather than going into his cosy hide.
> I have to make sure I check where he is and put him to bed so he doesn't get too cold.


Silly, tort!
They do very odd things, sometimes.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello all! Had a bit of a Bummer day today. Was the last day of class for rad protection and only pulled a B :-/. I know it seems picky but now I've broken my 4.0...


That's still very good maybe not what you wanted but never mind you've had a lot on your plate (no pun intended).


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> If a post is moved out of view, then it should remove it from your posting history. Even if you had the url, it would just come up as an error or no permissions page. I think any posts removed from view are also deducted from your post count immediately - or they should be. There was an issue a while back where someone had like 100 posts (or more) in the 'bin' and took quite a hit in the post count when the 'bin' was cleaned out, so much so that they noticed and complained.


Thanks Cameron
Any idea why it was removed?
Hope I didn't scare them off.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> You've obvs never seen the bees' victory dance.


Is that the waggle dance they do?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why do bees buzz ?


So someone will let them into the hive?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn, you're on here less than when you're working!


Hi Adam,
Very busy day again!
dog walking and dandy picking
the nephew I take care of has hurt his back so did some shopping for him
another nephew has broken a couple of toes and had a hospital appt
so took him there - his family are away.
more jobs of my own to do
will be glad to go back to work for a rest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So someone will let them into the hive?


No , that's what the beeline's for, so they can call ahead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Very busy day again!
> dog walking and dandy picking
> the nephew I take care of has hurt his back so did some shopping for him
> another nephew has broken a couple of toes and had a hospital apt
> so took him there - his family are away.
> more jobs of my own to do
> will be glad to go back to work for a rest!


Got some more dandies today also!! 
Tidgy is a very happy girl, absolutely her favourite thing. 
Is this a nephew conspiracy ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got some more dandies today also!!
> Tidgy is a very happy girl, absolutely her favourite thing.
> Is this a nephew conspiracy ?


Lola loves his dandies, I have collected seed heads and sprinkled them all over his grass so hopefully we should have a
few more growing next spring.
Yes my nephews seem to be in the wars at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola loves his dandies, I have collected seed heads and sprinkled them all over his grass so hopefully we should have a
> few more growing next spring.
> Yes my nephews seem to be in the wars at the moment.


I have just drawn an American dandelion.
it's my Yankee Doodle Dandy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have just drawn an American dandelion.
> it's my Yankee Doodle Dandy.


I'm sure weed all like to see that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure weed all like to see that.


Wouldn't want to milk it.
(Anyway you've seen my artwork once too often.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wouldn't want to milk it.
> (Anyway you've seen my artwork once too often.)


Yes I have - once seen never forgotten!
Don't sappose you've improved?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I have - once seen never forgotten!
> Don't sappose you've improved?


beleaf it or not, my inability is deep rooted.


----------



## Lyn W

I must go again now.
Fudge has got fed up of waiting for me and has already gone to bed
- I bet she's spread all across it and won't want to move.
So see you tomorrow Adam, hope you have a good night and sleep well
............when you eventually get there.
Take care
Nos da


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> You've obvs never seen the bees' victory dance.


Nice picture! Wouldn't have figured you as looking like Bob


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That's still very good maybe not what you wanted but never mind you've had a lot on your plate (no pun intended).


Thanks Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must go again now.
> Fudge has got fed up of waiting for me and has already gone to bed
> - I bet she's spread all across it and won't want to move.
> So see you tomorrow Adam, hope you have a good night and sleep well
> ............when you eventually get there.
> Take care
> Nos da


Wait for me, i'm going to bed as well!!! 
Tired and busy day again, tomorrow!
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So good night meech, night eveyone and anyone else about or popping in later.
Still not quite back to normal it seems as i'm so tired!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers!
Night Night Cold Dark Room!
Will see you all in a few hours time.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, body clock still hasn't switched to daylight savings awake at 0500 again:/ 

I think i'll be the wrong answer but here goes ... bee's buzz due to vibrations of wings? 

what goes zzub zzub?? a bee flying backwards


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Anyone up besides me?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

45 minutes....Oof. 
I'll see myself out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, body clock still hasn't switched to daylight savings awake at 0500 again:/
> 
> I think i'll be the wrong answer but here goes ... bee's buzz due to vibrations of wings?
> 
> what goes zzub zzub?? a bee flying backwards


Wah! Wah! Ooops!!!
No, though this was thought to be the case until quite recently
It's actually air being forced out through the spiracles.
Bees have 14 breathing tubes in the sides of their bodies, called spiracles and each on has a valve to control the flow of air into the body (it's how they breathe). So they can make music in much the same way a trumpeter does.
Bluebottles and other flies make their buzzing in the same way, it's controlled air forced through their spiracles. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Anyone up besides me?


I was, but I don't log on until I've done everything I need to do, otherwise nothing gets done all day!!
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all!!!
I've a lesson in a minute or two, so I'll catch anybody who's about in two hours time hopefully!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can barnacles grow wings ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, after a little sabbatical, the forum and The Cold Dark Room seem to be up and running again!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Welcome Back Cold Dark Roommates!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The animals are all starving and th one-legged pirate has been eating jellyfish!!
Let's put the coffee on; crack open a beer and feed some animals!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bees have 14 breathing tubes in the sides of their bodies, called spiracles and each on has a valve to control the flow of air into the body (it's how they breathe). So they can make music in much the same way a trumpeter does.
> Bluebottles and other flies make their buzzing in the same way, it's controlled air forced through their spiracles. .


One of them was a very famous jazz trumpeter.......
........Buzzy Gillesbee!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, after a little sabbatical, the forum and The Cold Dark Room seem to be up and running again!!!!


Hooray!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone and anyone!!
Hope you are all well after our little break!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone and anyone!!
> Hope you are all well after our little break!


Hooooorrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
Indeed!
Happy Halloween, though my plans for Halloween games in The Cold Dark Room have been rather scuppered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone and anyone!!
> Hope you are all well after our little break!


And good evening to you, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good evening to you, Lyn.


Hi Adam and a very Happy Hallowe'en to you tooooooooooh! (that's my ghost impression - not owl)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam and a very Happy Hallowe'en to you tooooooooooh! (that's my ghost impression - not owl)


Or a ghost of an owl, perhaps.
A ghowl?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can barnacles grow wings ?


Barnacle Geese can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Barnacle Geese can.


Indeed, points.
There lieth the connection, as will be revealed.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome Back Cold Dark Roommates!!!!


What happened??? That was very strange!! I'm not sure if you ever received my PM Adam? It wouldn't send!!!


----------



## Lyn W

My sister sent me this picture


....don't know anything about it but how beautiful!!


----------



## Lyn W

I am signing off now - busy day tomorrow so may not get the chance to pop in to the CDR till Mon or Tues.
So just in case I don't see you have a good couple of days and take care.
Night Night


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys long time no see


----------



## spud's_mum

Random pics of cheddar chilling on with me on my onesie 










Loving the black and white filter again


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can barnacles grow wings ?




if they drink red bull


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> What happened??? That was very strange!! I'm not sure if you ever received my PM Adam? It wouldn't send!!!


No idea what happened! 
Happy Halloween, Shannon!
Sorry, system gone completely so never got your PM, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My sister sent me this picture
> View attachment 154260
> 
> ....don't know anything about it but how beautiful!!


Very beautiful, but a bit weird, too.
I have no idea what that is either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am signing off now - busy day tomorrow so may not get the chance to pop in to the CDR till Mon or Tues.
> So just in case I don't see you have a good couple of days and take care.
> Night Night


Night, Lyn.
Hope very much to see you tomorrow, have a great day either way.
Catch you soon, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Random pics of cheddar chilling on with me on my onesie
> View attachment 154277
> 
> View attachment 154278
> 
> View attachment 154279
> 
> View attachment 154280
> 
> View attachment 154281
> 
> Loving the black and white filter again


I too think these black and white photos are excellent.
And Cheddar's a star.
He's certainly looking good!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Evening, Noel!!!!!! 
Happy Halloween to you!!!
Woooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Noel!!!!!!
> Happy Halloween to you!!!
> Woooooooo!!!!!!!!!


Happy Halloween to you
Welcome back
Hi Adam, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Halloween to you
> Welcome back
> Hi Adam, how are you?


Very tired still, but otherwise pretty good thanks.
Yes, it's good to be back after our enforced holiday, isn't it?
Howz you ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very tired still, but otherwise pretty good thanks.
> Yes, it's good to be back after our enforced holiday, isn't it?
> Howz you ?


It is good to be back 
I'm pretty tired too. I had an extremely busy day with work stuff and I'm heading to bed now
Good night my friend. 
I will talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It is good to be back
> I'm pretty tired too. I had an extremely busy day with work stuff and I'm heading to bed now
> Good night my friend.
> I will talk to you tomorrow


Nighty, night!!!
I'm off to sleep, too.
Have sweet dreams, speak soon!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomies.
Night Night Cold Dark Room!!!
Happy November!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's the end of October, so tomorrow will be the start of the countdown to see who won the month. 
Points from a few posts back onwards will be counted for the start of November.
Thanks to all who Cold Dark Roomed in October.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

—•—REDRUM—•—































All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy…










Happy Halloween everyone!!!!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I too think these black and white photos are excellent.
> And Cheddar's a star.
> He's certainly looking good!


Thanks 
I've only just become brave enough to let him run on my bed as before he'd jump out of my hands and be a little jumpy. Now he enjoys it And has calmed a lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> —•—REDRUM—•—
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone!!!!


No picture showing for me.
Terrific film.
Nicholson is superb
King's book is splendid, too.
Hello, Ken, hope you are well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


I loved the Simpson's version of Poe's 'The Raven'.
Very clever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> I've only just become brave enough to let him run on my bed as before he'd jump out of my hands and be a little jumpy. Now he enjoys it And has calmed a lot


It's lovely to see him happy and well again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all!!!! 
Got a lesson, now, so see you again in a couple of hours!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's lovely to see him happy and well again.


Stupid people egged my house last night. I know exactly who they are. I used to be friends with them long ago.

Just called them up and caught them out. 

I'm trying to get them to come and clean it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Whoops, didn't mean to quote that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Stupid people egged my house last night. I know exactly who they are. I used to be friends with them long ago.
> 
> Just called them up and caught them out.
> 
> I'm trying to get them to come and clean it.



Did they actually come trick or treating?
or just egged the house ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did they actually come trick or treating?
> or just egged the house ?


Just egged. 

Jokes on them I told them we have video footage and are going to our local police if they don't come within the hour. 

Ones on the bus right now.

My dads cleaned it so it's done but he will have to apologise. 

I Wanted to throw eggs at them when they came but mum says I can't


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just egged.
> 
> Jokes on them I told them we have video footage and are going to our local police if they don't come within the hour.
> 
> Ones on the bus right now.
> 
> My dads cleaned it so it's done but he will have to apologise.
> 
> I Wanted to throw eggs at them when they came but mum says I can't


Your mum's right, tempted as I would be too.
The humiliation of having to come and apologize is punishment enough. 
nasty people.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your mum's right, tempted as I would be too.
> The humiliation of having to come and apologize is punishment enough.
> nasty people.


Morning! I just "scanned" this last page of posts" and happy to be back, but shocked that the practice of throwing eggs is still alive. I haven't heard of people doing that since I was a kid. Very disappointing


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> Stupid people egged my house last night. I know exactly who they are. I used to be friends with them long ago.
> 
> Just called them up and caught them out.
> 
> I'm trying to get them to come and clean it.


I am so sorry about the ignorant people. I feel bad for you and your parents as this was totally unnecessary tension that no one needs in their life. In US this would be considered bullying and it is punishable offense.


----------



## spud's_mum

Well they came and my mum went mad but you should have seen their faces.

Don't think they will be coming back.

Thing that gets me is that we hadn't fallen out and I hadn't even spoken to them for months anyway so it was a bit random.


----------



## johnandjade

hello everyone! hope we are all well had more than a few over Friday and Saturday was suffering this morning:/ 

I did manage to find a driving instructor and booked 2hrs for Tuesday got my eyes on the prize now! all going well i'll be booking a block of lessons for the month.. and will be offering to clean the car for him... get on his good side


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hello everyone! hope we are all well had more than a few over Friday and Saturday was suffering this morning:/
> 
> I did manage to find a driving instructor and booked 2hrs for Tuesday got my eyes on the prize now! all going well i'll be booking a block of lessons for the month.. and will be offering to clean the car for him... get on his good side


Woo Hoo!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




good morning! how are you today?


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!



good morning meech, hows you an ben today?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good morning meech, hows you an ben today?


We're good! A little off kilter today from our time change but we're good  how about yourselves?


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> Well they came and my mum went mad but you should have seen their faces.
> 
> Don't think they will be coming back.
> 
> Thing that gets me is that we hadn't fallen out and I hadn't even spoken to them for months anyway so it was a bit random.


They sound like some kids who were trying to pull a prank. Only didn't think of the consequences (how it would make you feel and fall out afterwards). I agree with the "randomness"


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We're good! A little off kilter today from our time change but we're good  how about yourselves?



. can't complain, jades away to visit her family so its the sofa and netflix for me


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> . can't complain, jades away to visit her family so its the sofa and netflix for me


That's a good day to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning! I just "scanned" this last page of posts" and happy to be back, but shocked that the practice of throwing eggs is still alive. I haven't heard of people doing that since I was a kid. Very disappointing


They have a special day for kids here, too, when the kids are encouraged to throw eggs at houses and people as well as flour and the use of water pistols. 
I stay inside all day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello everyone! hope we are all well had more than a few over Friday and Saturday was suffering this morning:/
> 
> I did manage to find a driving instructor and booked 2hrs for Tuesday got my eyes on the prize now! all going well i'll be booking a block of lessons for the month.. and will be offering to clean the car for him... get on his good side


Good idea, offering to valet his car.
Glad you had a good weekend and are getting the driving lessons 
Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning, Michelle!!


----------



## spud's_mum

just a candle from last night


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Michelle!!


Morning Adam! How Are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea, offering to valet his car.
> Glad you had a good weekend and are getting the driving lessons
> Afternoon, John.




afternoon sir, how are we today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Noel!!!!


Morning Adam  *waves*


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They have a special day for kids here, too, when the kids are encouraged to throw eggs at houses and people as well as flour and the use of water pistols.
> I stay inside all day!


Oh wow! Didn't realize that! It doesn't sound like a good tradition to continue. I could live with water guns but ...eggs... Too much!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning! how are you today?


Morning John *waves* 
I'm good how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John *waves*
> I'm good how are you?




allo!! I'm good thanks, how are you today?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> allo!! I'm good thanks, how are you today?


Pretty good. 
We are doing more work on the tort house. We had some set backs, so we have to fix them, but that's how it goes. 
What are you up to?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty good.
> We are doing more work on the tort house. We had some set backs, so we have to fix them, but that's how it goes.
> What are you up to?




been a lazy day here . few films and some studying, and a good deal of tort watching.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> been a lazy day here . few films and some studying, and a good deal of tort watching.


Very good *thumbs up*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

NFL out of London right now!


----------



## johnandjade

haggis, neeps and tatties for tea x


----------



## AZtortMom

Boys and girls, this what some of the insulation for the tort house looks like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154308
> just a candle from last night


Did you have a pumpkin ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning Adam! How Are you?


I'm good, just finished teaching for the day, off all evening and tomorrow now!!!
Hurrrraaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, just finished teaching for the day, off all evening and tomorrow now!!!
> Hurrrraaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


Yay!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon sir, how are we today?


Happy now I've got a day off.
rather worn out with this week!.
But Doctor Who tonight!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam  *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Oh wow! Didn't realize that! It doesn't sound like a good tradition to continue. I could live with water guns but ...eggs... Too much!


They actually go into shops and get the people behind the counters who can't escape.
It's awful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been a lazy day here . few films and some studying, and a good deal of tort watching.


Sounds like a top day to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> NFL out of London right now!


British team playing, or a couple of US ones ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> haggis, neeps and tatties for tea x


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy now I've got a day off.
> rather worn out with this week!.
> But Doctor Who tonight!!!



have some well earned rest time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Boys and girls, this what some of the insulation for the tort house looks like
> View attachment 154318


ha de ha!
Looks really space age!!
Wow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha!
> Looks really space age!!
> Wow!


Crazy, huh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have some well earned rest time


I will most certainly try!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Crazy, huh?


A tad.
Expensive ???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> British team playing, or a couple of US ones ?


Well I'm thinking they couldn't very well call it,“The National Football League" with international teams playing.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, just finished teaching for the day, off all evening and tomorrow now!!!
> Hurrrraaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


Yayyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm thinking they couldn't very well call it,“The National Football League" with international teams playing.


Yeah, okay, but thought it might be an NFL team V some British team.
They used to do that in the past.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They actually go into shops and get the people behind the counters who can't escape.
> It's awful.


Bump THAT. I'd get arrested


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I'm thinking they couldn't very well call it,“The National Football League" with international teams playing.


And there was an NFL with European teams, but it seems to have collapsed after 2007.
I've been in Morocco, so I'm a bit out of touch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bump THAT. I'd get arrested


Quite!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite!


Some kid would be VERY upset if they did that to me.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Some kid would be VERY upset if they did that to me.....


I stay indoors, as I say.
Wouldn't trust myself to go out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, slightly fewer contributors in October, so only doing a top 25 this time.
However, there were, if you exclude me, more posts in The Cold Dark Room and more points awarded!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So firstly a quick thank you to those who peeked in, or posted once, twice or a few times but didn't make the top twenty five this month.
So thanks to wifey for putting up with this nonsense and actually scoring her highest score this month.
Then to @thehowards , @pdrobber and @TardisTortoise for having a little peek round the door.
And to @DawnH , @kathyth , @Jacqui and @dmmj for contributing a few posts.
All most welcome here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you have a pumpkin ?


No, I couldn't get one.
They had all sold out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No, I couldn't get one.
> They had all sold out


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just egged.
> 
> Jokes on them I told them we have video footage and are going to our local police if they don't come within the hour.
> 
> Ones on the bus right now.
> 
> My dads cleaned it so it's done but he will have to apologise.
> 
> I Wanted to throw eggs at them when they came but mum says I can't


Sorry for the mess you had to put up with - blinking yobs!
When I took my nephew shopping yesterday evening a group of about 25 young teenagers came in and caused mayhem. I overheard them planning to shop lift a few boxes of eggs. So I had a quiet word with one of the assistants and she later came to find me to thank me as they had caught a few of them trying to leave with the eggs concealed on their person.
So that was my good deed for the day - or I was a killjoy - depends which side you were on I suppose!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry for the mess you had to put up with - blinking yobs!
> When I took my nephew shopping yesterday evening a group of about 25 young teenagers came in and caused mayhem. I overheard them planning to shop lift a few boxes of eggs. So I had a quiet word with one of the assistants and she later came to find me to thank me as they had caught a few of them trying to leave with the eggs concealed on their person.
> So that was my good deed for the day - or I was a killjoy - depends which side you were on I suppose!


While they were following the kids, you should have nicked something for yourself!
Evening, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hello everyone! hope we are all well had more than a few over Friday and Saturday was suffering this morning:/
> 
> I did manage to find a driving instructor and booked 2hrs for Tuesday got my eyes on the prize now! all going well i'll be booking a block of lessons for the month.. and will be offering to clean the car for him... get on his good side


So you're doing a crash course then?
I failed my test first time. It didn't bode well as soon as I left the test centre with the examiner and couldn't get into the car, it was the wrong one - identical to my instructors but we had parked further along the road.
I was so nervous


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While they were following the kids, you should have nicked something for yourself!
> Evening, Lyn!


Evening Adam - yeah I walked out with a tele while they caused the diversion 
Just a quick visit for now while I take a break from finishing off some school stuff - almost done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So you're doing a crash course then?
> I failed my test first time. It didn't bode well as soon as I left the test centre with the examiner and couldn't get into the car, it was the wrong one - identical to my instructors but we had parked further along the road.
> I was so nervous


My mother drove into a river during a lesson once.
I took a few lessons, hated it, was most upset when I was told I couldn't drive on the pavement, so gave up.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just had cheddar out and he sat on my bed eating chocolate drops and Cheerios.




And sorry it's blurry but here he is guarding his packet of chocolate drops 



Oh and he covered me In crumbs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam - yeah I walked out with a tele while they caused the diversion
> Just a quick visit for now while I take a break from finishing off some school stuff - almost done.


Well , i'm gonna be watching Dr Who in a bit, but will catch you later hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just had cheddar out and he sat on my bed eating chocolate drops and Cheerios.
> View attachment 154322
> 
> View attachment 154323
> 
> And sorry it's blurry but here he is guarding his packet of chocolate drops
> View attachment 154324
> 
> 
> Oh and he covered me In crumbs
> View attachment 154325


I guard my food and leave a lot of crumbs about, too! 
Cheddar's great!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guard my food and leave a lot of crumbs about, too!
> Cheddar's great!


Yeah, I think he's definitely the most loving rodent I've ever had.

He has a very short attention span though so when I hold him I have to bring plenty of food. He soon gets bored of that though.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My mother drove into a river during a lesson once.
> I took a few lessons, hated it, was most upset when I was told I couldn't drive on the pavement, so gave up.


Well if the instructor told her to dip the headlights what else was she to do?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well , i'm gonna be watching Dr Who in a bit, but will catch you later hopefully.


Enjoy! I am off to finish my work.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I think he's definitely the most loving rodent I've ever had.
> 
> He has a very short attention span........


He sounds like me!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guard my food and leave a lot of crumbs about, too!
> Cheddar's great!


I love grated Cheddar too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I think he's definitely the most loving rodent I've ever had.
> 
> He has a very short attention span though so when I hold him I have to bring plenty of food. He soon gets bored of that though.


Special, special little guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He sounds like me!


What were you saying..............????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love grated Cheddar too.


Bit mean.
But yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

I've decided that I'm going to make a Christmas themed cage for cheddar at Christmas. 
I'm going to start buying everything Christmasy I can find in the pet shops.
I'm going to have white bedding like snow and a Christmas tree somehow etc.
It will be destroyed within a day but it will be worth it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've decided that I'm going to make a Christmas themed cage for cheddar at Christmas.
> I'm going to start buying everything Christmasy I can find in the pet shops.
> I'm going to have white bedding like snow and a Christmas tree somehow etc.
> It will be destroyed within a day but it will be worth it.


Great idea.
And Cheddar will love it, too!
For a day at least!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I've decided that I'm going to make a Christmas themed cage for cheddar at Christmas.
> I'm going to start buying everything Christmasy I can find in the pet shops.
> I'm going to have white bedding like snow and a Christmas tree somehow etc.
> It will be destroyed within a day but it will be worth it.


You could use a nice big upside down carrot as his tree.
- may not be green but would he be able to tell?


----------



## Lyn W

Well our temps are all over the place here in Wales.
Today it reached 22' C in some areas
and tomorrow will be about 21'C
It is very foggy tonight.
They think this may the warmest Nov on record - if the long range forecast is correct.


----------



## meech008

Evening all! Lazy lazy day today. Slept for hours before I mustered up the will to go to the store and get our groceries for the week


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Evening all! Lazy lazy day today. Slept for hours before I mustered up the will to go to the store and get our groceries for the week


Hi meech what a lovely recharge day!
Lazy days are few and far between for me but I love them when I get the chance.
Hope you are well and is Ben healing OK?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech what a lovely recharge day!
> Lazy days are few and fare between for me but I love them when I get the chance.
> Hope you are well and is Ben healing OK?


I don't usually veg out like that, must be the time change haha. I'm well, tomorrow marks the beginning of my last 10 weeks of school. We're in the home stretch! Ben is doing great! He's got his doctors appt tomorrow, hopefully they'll take his stitches out  hard to believe it's only been a hair shy of two weeks since his surgery


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I don't usually veg out like that, must be the time change haha. I'm well, tomorrow marks the beginning of my last 10 weeks of school. We're in the home stretch! Ben is doing great! He's got his doctors appt tomorrow, hopefully they'll take his stitches out  hard to believe it's only been a hair shy of two weeks since his surgery


He's made really good progress - must be all the care and attention you've lavished on him!
So not long left in school now! You'll be finished by the end of January? (assuming you'll have time out for Xmas)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well our temps are all over the place here in Wales.
> Today it reached 22' C in some areas
> and tomorrow will be about 21'C
> It is very foggy tonight.
> They think this may the warmest Nov on record - if the long range forecast is correct.


Actually got colder here this evening, and cold rain.
Autumn has arrived.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening all! Lazy lazy day today. Slept for hours before I mustered up the will to go to the store and get our groceries for the week


Enjoy!!!
I'll be doing the same tomorrow.
Evening, Michelle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, in twenty fifth place for October and gaining a point to take on to the end of the year is..........Austin.
@Killerrookie 
Started the month off nicely but then vanished.
Hope you're ok!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Back to work for me tomorrow so must go and sort out Lola's food.
It has seemed quite a long break this time - must be because I've been so busy.
Holidays are still never long enough for me though.
Anyway better sign off again.
Have fun with the rest of your evening/night.
Hope you have a lovely lazy day tomorrow, Adam
Like meech - you need to recharge your batteries too!
Take care - speak soon
Nos da


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Back to work for me tomorrow so must go and sort out Lola's food.
> It has seemed quite a long break this time - must be because I've been so busy.
> Holidays are still never long enough for me though.
> Anyway better sign off again.
> Have fun with the rest of your evening/night.
> Hope you have a lovely lazy day tomorrow, Adam
> Like meech - you need to recharge your batteries too!
> Take care - speak soon
> Nos da


Nos da, Lyn, soon be hols again!!
Good luck tomorrow and see you then sometime!!!
Sleep well.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> He's made really good progress - must be all the care and attention you've lavished on him!
> So not long left in school now! You'll be finished by the end of January? (assuming you'll have time out for Xmas)


January 14th! 73 days and 14 hours!.....not that I'm counting


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!!!
> I'll be doing the same tomorrow.
> Evening, Michelle.


Evening  I'm regretting it a little haha because I'm WIDE awake now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening  I'm regretting it a little haha because I'm WIDE awake now!


Yep, that'll happen to me tomorrow , too.
But I just feel like sleeping for 12 hours right now! 
But must eat first!


----------



## AZtortMom

Some more pictures of the progress today 
Some insulation hung


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that'll happen to me tomorrow , too.
> But I just feel like sleeping for 12 hours right now!
> But must eat first!


We're having a creamy mushroom pot pie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 154356


It's looking more and more sci-fi.
Like some sort of holiday home on Mars!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're having a creamy mushroom pot pie


Yuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
We had a nice spicy pasta and sausage thingy.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
> We had a nice spicy pasta and sausage thingy.


That sounds great!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Some more pictures of the progress today
> Some insulation hung
> View attachment 154353
> View attachment 154354



Are you going to put something else over the insulation?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in 24th place for October earning 2 points to take on to the end of the year is ........Tina!!
@leigti 
Thanks for posting, particularly one night when I was feeling ill, sad and alone.
Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And on that note, I'm off to bed.
Really very, very tired after a hard week.
See you all tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## 4jean

Good Night! I wanted to start my November with a visit to the cold dark room, I never made it in the whole month of October!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> Good Night! I wanted to start my November with a visit to the cold dark room, I never made it in the whole month of October!


No, I did notice! 
But very glad to have you back, i'm afraid i've got to sleep, but the one-legged pirate will look after you and fetch you a beverage of choice!
Lovely to see you again!!!!
Happy November!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

jaizei said:


> Are you going to put something else over the insulation?


Yes. 
we are going to put stucco over it and paint it. It will look like a little house when it's done. 
As far as more insulation, there will be spray foam applied to the bottom and in the gaps between the rigid foam. 
The top will have pond rubber on it with spray foam


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in 24th place for October earning 2 points to take on to the end of the year is ........Tina!!
> @leigti
> Thanks for posting, particularly one night when I was feeling ill, sad and alone.
> Much appreciated!!!


Thanks. I haven't been around much lately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

leigti said:


> Thanks. I haven't been around much lately.


During my checkins, I've noticed.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! awoke with a message from my friend from work that was stabbed.. his girlfriend gave birth last night!!  a bonnie looking little girl . 

hope everyone is well and rested and the hangovers aren't to bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! awoke with a massage from my friend from work that was a bonnie looking little girl .
> hope everyone is well and rested


My quote is what first read from you. I was thinking to myself, "well and rested? Couldn't have been THAT good!" Yes, I'm happy how my brain works. And I've missed you in my random checkins as well as missing Tina and everyone else.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My quote is what first read from you. I was thinking to myself, "well and rested? Couldn't have been THAT good!" Yes, I'm happy how my brain works. And I've missed you in my random checkins as well as missing Tina and everyone else.




glad to hear your feeling better cowboy  just gone 0700 here, time for bacon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> glad it's always time for bacon


As am I, my friend. As am I.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As am I, my friend. As am I.




my walk to work in the morning passes 3 burger vans and a cafe, its too tempting not to


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pardon me Adam. During your mornings cup of coffee, would please bounce on over to try to offer some advice to a Greek tortoise owner, my good sir? I have no knowledge about them and it seems the 2 active brain cells I've got that communicate with each other are suggesting you have one. This said, a random, trouble making brain cell is saying you have a hermans tortoise … well here's the thread regardless of the species you have. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/not-eating-much-need-some-advice.130992/

(I Still Love Bacon

)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And John, for your friends new baby, I'd like to help you, to help them out. They maybe unaware even.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And John, for your friends new baby, I'd like to help you, to help them out. They maybe unaware even.
> View attachment 154379




 , i just took a screenshot and sent him it


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I don't usually veg out like that, must be the time change haha. I'm well, tomorrow marks the beginning of my last 10 weeks of school. We're in the home stretch! Ben is doing great! He's got his doctors appt tomorrow, hopefully they'll take his stitches out  hard to believe it's only been a hair shy of two weeks since his surgery


Hi Michelle, hope you are well, and glad to hear that Ben is fine. Has he had the stitches removed? 

Dear Ben,


----------



## Gillian M

4jean said:


> Good Night! I wanted to start my November with a visit to the cold dark room, I never made it in the whole month of October!


Hi and hope you are well. 

Why couldn't you visit CDR in OCT?  Busy? If it's private, you needn't answer: I respect privacy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. Glad to see the forum back up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got some fish tank issues and I need to go home early to take care of them. several of my very old aquarium filters are acting up and two broke down completely. I'll need to buy a couple of new units. (This on top of already promising a member a good filter.) It was another busy weekend.
If I go ahead and spend the money, I should have a few more years of service from them.
Wish me luck.........And no flooding, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yes.
> we are going to put stucco over it and paint it. It will look like a little house when it's done.
> As far as more insulation, there will be spray foam applied to the bottom and in the gaps between the rigid foam.
> The top will have pond rubber on it with spray foam


It's gonna end up nicer than half of the people's houses here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Thanks. I haven't been around much lately.


No, thank you.
You are always welcome here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! awoke with a message from my friend from work that was stabbed.. his girlfriend gave birth last night!!  a bonnie looking little girl .
> 
> hope everyone is well and rested and the hangovers aren't to bad.


Good afternoon, John.
Great news about the bloke who was stabbed.
Have a good day and speak later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My quote is what first read from you. I was thinking to myself, "well and rested? Couldn't have been THAT good!" Yes, I'm happy how my brain works. And I've missed you in my random checkins as well as missing Tina and everyone else.


Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pardon me Adam. During your mornings cup of coffee, would please bounce on over to try to offer some advice to a Greek tortoise owner, my good sir? I have no knowledge about them and it seems the 2 active brain cells I've got that communicate with each other are suggesting you have one. This said, a random, trouble making brain cell is saying you have a hermans tortoise … well here's the thread regardless of the species you have.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/not-eating-much-need-some-advice.130992/
> 
> (I Still Love Bacon
> View attachment 154378
> )


OOOoooopppppsss sorry.
Your axons are firing accurately across the correct synaptic gap. 
I do have a Greek and help care for several others..(And I own a bit of land with a small wild breeding colony.
Unfortunately, I've been resting my neurons myself, and only got up at half past 11.
It's now half past twelve and I'll go to the linked thread, but I'm four hours late, I'm afraid. 
Bacon!
I've run out!!! 
No more for a month!!


----------



## Pearly

Good morning! All Souls Day today. In my home country (Poland) people visit cemeteries and light candles on graves of their dearly departed. My "departed" rest in Florida and all the others in my homeland... In Texas, it's... Just Monday! Gorgeous, foggy, cool outside, about to get the kids up and ready for school. Wishing everyone a great day


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle, hope you are well, and glad to hear that Ben is fine. Has he had the stitches removed?
> 
> Dear Ben,


We're hoping that he will get them removed today  hid appointment is in an hour. Unfortunately, I couldn't go with him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and hope you are well.
> 
> Why couldn't you visit CDR in OCT?  Busy? If it's private, you needn't answer: I respect privacy.


Afternoon, stranger!!!! 
Missed you around here these last few days!!!!
Tidgy's been missing Oli, too!
Hope you are fine, have been sleeping well and are adjusting to the lowering temperatures as well as is possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Glad to see the forum back up.


Good morning, Ed!
Yep, I didn't like being locked out of The Cold Dark Room 
It's good to be back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pardon me Adam. During your mornings cup of coffee, would please bounce on over to try to offer some advice to a Greek tortoise owner, my good sir? I have no knowledge about them and it seems the 2 active brain cells I've got that communicate with each other are suggesting you have one. This said, a random, trouble making brain cell is saying you have a hermans tortoise … well here's the thread regardless of the species you have.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/not-eating-much-need-some-advice.130992/
> 
> (I Still Love Bacon
> View attachment 154378
> )


Done!!!
My little girl is the same age and undergoes the same problem this time of year.
Nothing to worry about, methinks!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got some fish tank issues and I need to go home early to take care of them. several of my very old aquarium filters are acting up and two broke down completely. I'll need to buy a couple of new units. (This on top of already promising a member a good filter.) It was another busy weekend.
> If I go ahead and spend the money, I should have a few more years of service from them.
> Wish me luck.........And no flooding, too.


Wishing you luck, and no flooding either!!! 
Catch you later, or tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning! All Souls Day today. In my home country (Poland) people visit cemeteries and light candles on graves of their dearly departed. My "departed" rest in Florida and all the others in my homeland... In Texas, it's... Just Monday! Gorgeous, foggy, cool outside, about to get the kids up and ready for school. Wishing everyone a great day


Happy All Souls' Day, Ewa!!
You have a splendiferous day, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're hoping that he will get them removed today  hid appointment is in an hour. Unfortunately, I couldn't go with him


Morning, meech.
Wishing Ben all the best, Should be fine, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning everyone!
Happy Monday to one and all!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got some fish tank issues and I need to go home early to take care of them. several of my very old aquarium filters are acting up and two broke down completely. I'll need to buy a couple of new units. (This on top of already promising a member a good filter.) It was another busy weekend.
> If I go ahead and spend the money, I should have a few more years of service from them.
> Wish me luck.........And no flooding, too.




good luck mr ed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning everyone!
> Happy Monday to one and all!




it is . hope you're well mr adam


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, stranger!!!!
> Missed you around here these last few days!!!!
> Tidgy's been missing Oli, too!
> Hope you are fine, have been sleeping well and are adjusting to the lowering temperatures as well as is possible.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course....Tidgy. Hope you are all fine.

Am well thanks; as it's still relatively warm.Temp is about 21 degrees C today which is not bad. However, at night it gets rather cold. What's the weather like in Morocco these days?

Oli is fine. He's asleep, dreaming of his girlfriend; whom he misses.

Regards to Wifey, and a *BIG KISS* to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> We're hoping that he will get them removed today  hid appointment is in an hour. Unfortunately, I couldn't go with him


Never mind. Good luck to Ben! 

Please let me know that all went fine, once he's back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 23rd place for October and so earning 3 points to take on to the end of the year is ............. new Shannon!! 
@ShannonT always nice to be unable to see a new face in The Cold Dark Room.
See you haven't been on the forum for a bit, but if/when you return, you will be most welcome here!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 23rd place for October and so earning 3 points to take on to the end of the year is ............. new Shannon!!
> @ShannonT always nice to be unable to see a new face in The Cold Dark Room.
> See you haven't been on the forum for a bit, but if/when you return, you will be most welcome here!!!


What about me?! Am I not welcome?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it is . hope you're well mr adam


I'm great, thanks John!
Going out for a bit of garden time with Tidgy in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and of course....Tidgy. Hope you are all fine.
> 
> Am well thanks; as it's still relatively warm.Temp is about 21 degrees C today which is not bad. However, at night it gets rather cold. What's the weather like in Morocco these days?
> 
> Oli is fine. He's asleep, dreaming of his girlfriend; whom he misses.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and a *BIG KISS* to Tidgy from Oli.


Temperatures finally started to drop yesterday and we had an hour of cold rain. 
It's 16 degrees right now, which is really, really cold!!! 
Cloudy, but not raining today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about me?! Am I not welcome?


You know you are, Gillian, always!!! 
As one of the principal Cold Dark Roomers you are missed if you don't post for a single morning or evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 22nd place for October and gaining 4 point to take on to the end of the year, is........Barbara!
@wellington 
Bit of a drop from last month, hope you can join us for a few more coffees in November.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd like to make a suggestion:
I've given my personal Email out to 5 or 6 members already and intend to include a few more.
This is very handy if there is a member ill or away from being able to get on the forum (and assuming that you get emails on your telephone)
It was also very handy when the forum crashed.
I suggest sharing an alternate contact source with anyone whom you consider a friend. 
Just me.
I'd also like to apologize for not being here often and for jumping in and out of conversations like I've been doing. I hope it doesn't come off as disrespectful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to make a suggestion:
> I've given my personal Email out to 5 or 6 members already and intend to include a few more.
> This is very handy if there is a member ill or away from being able to get on the forum (and assuming that you get emails on your telephone)
> It was also very handy when the forum crashed.
> I suggest sharing an alternate contact source with anyone whom you consider a friend.
> Just me.
> I'd also like to apologize for not being here often and for jumping in and out of conversations like I've been doing. I hope it doesn't come off as disrespectful!


That's a good idea, Ed.
I'll start dishing out my e-mail to Cold Dark Roomers forthwith. 
We understand your circumstances, Ed, so don't think it's disrespectful at all.
Lot's of people grasshopper in and out, due to our modern lifestyles.
it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a good idea, Ed.
> I'll start dishing out my e-mail to Cold Dark Roomers forthwith.
> We understand your circumstances, Ed, so don't think it's disrespectful at all.
> Lot's of people grasshopper in and out, due to our modern lifestyles.
> it's the nature of the beast.


Good because I already consider several of you to be friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good because I already consider several of you to be friends.


Me too.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello all. I just woke up and slept awful...I feel just awful. It's lack of sleep every night catching up with me. And it's Monday.... i feel crabby, just real crabby!! Ok I've vented I feel a tad better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello all. I just woke up and slept awful...I feel just awful. It's lack of sleep every night catching up with me. And it's Monday.... i feel crabby, just real crabby!! Ok I've vented I feel a tad better


Hi, Shannon!
Sorry to hear you're sleeping badly, hopefully you'll get a good kip tonight! 
If you want to vent you're quite welcome to call me a pilchard or whatever or PM me to let off steam.
I rather like crabs


----------



## Momof4

Good morning CDR!
I can't believe it's November already! 
The holidays are approaching fast! The good news is that I have been addicted to Amazon and started my x-mas shopping a month ago. 
I find wrapping is harder than shopping though!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy all ! !
Adam, thank you for addressing the greek tortoise behavior thread. They and tropical tortoises I've zero experience with. 
And by the way, it's good to be back. I've put myself in a funk, and realized the bulk of that funk is my isolation. Understanding the Forum provides me some of the human interaction I've been missing was an easy fix. Well easy other than the late night I was involved with last night. I've got a busy morning ahead of me taking advantage of a neighbor going into town, but then I'll be back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!
> I can't believe it's November already!
> The holidays are approaching fast! The good news is that I have been addicted to Amazon and started my x-mas shopping a month ago.
> I find wrapping is harder than shopping though!


Hi there, Kathy, the year has flown by, hasn't it?
I usually get someone else to do my wrapping as I'm so bad at it!! 
Nice to see you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy all ! !
> Adam, thank you for addressing the greek tortoise behavior thread. They and tropical tortoises I've zero experience with.
> And by the way, it's good to be back. I've put myself in a funk, and realized the bulk of that funk is my isolation. Understanding the Forum provides me some of the human interaction I've been missing was an easy fix. Well easy other than the late night I was involved with last night. I've got a busy morning ahead of me taking advantage of a neighbor going into town, but then I'll be back.


Glad to have you back, Ken.
The whole forum has been a poorer place without you educational and informative posts as well as your unique sense of humour. 
Interact away!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kathy,
> I usually get someone else to do my wrapping as I'm so bad at it!! VERY
> Nice To See YOU!


My mother taught me very young to use foil! Easy wrapping made really easy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to have you back, Ken. Interact away!!


Many thanks to you kind sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My mother taught me very young to use foil! Easy wrapping made really easy.


Yep, but I still manage to make holes in the foil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Many thanks to you kind sir!


I meant it.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, meech.
> Wishing Ben all the best, Should be fine, I feel.


Morning! It did go well, he got his stitches out and was given the go ahead to start therapy! I've started a new clinical site today, I can't believe there's only one more after this....
How are you today?


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Never mind. Good luck to Ben!
> 
> Please let me know that all went fine, once he's back.


He did great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning! It did go well, he got his stitches out and was given the go ahead to start therapy! I've started a new clinical site today, I can't believe there's only one more after this....
> How are you today?


Hurrrraaahhhhhh for Ben!!!
Only two left! 
Wow!!!
As i say, this year has flown by and before we know it, you'll be finished!
Good luck!! 
oh, I'm fine thanks, a nice relaxing day off with wifey and Tidgy, housework and shopping will have to wait, though i did get a servant to wash down the terrace, so something got done.


----------



## meech008

I can't wait to be finished and get a job! I'm glad everyone is feeling better! Sometimes just a recharge day is needed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in 21st place for October gaining 5 points to take forward to the end of the years' total is................Adam!!!!
@Tidgy's Dad 
Oh, that's little ol' me!
Hurraaahhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can't wait to be finished and get a job! I'm glad everyone is feeling better! Sometimes just a recharge day is needed


Yes, lots of people feeling good at the moment.
Poor Shannon's a bit rough at the moment though, so best wishes to her.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, lots of people feeling good at the moment.
> Poor Shannon's a bit rough at the moment though, so best wishes to her.


Absolutely! It's no fun being sick. No fun at all. I thought I was coming down with something but my day of sleep must have cleared it right up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Absolutely! It's no fun being sick. No fun at all. I thought I was coming down with something but my day of sleep must have cleared it right up.


Goodo!
Still, it's just the beginning of germ season, so I expect a lot more sniffles and runny noses in The Cold Dark Room in the months to come.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!! not bad for a Monday... in my self until 1100 and away 10mins early tonight... and still made enough points to cover the day! oh and got a head start on tomorrow 

take that monday! more homework tonight in preparation for tomorrow's lesson, squeeky but time :/ 

WIBBLE


----------



## spud's_mum

Just got back from shopping as I went after school. 
Got cheddar some special treats and I about to clean his cage after dinner


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Just got back from shopping as I went after school.
> Got cheddar some special treats and I about to clean his cage after dinner
> View attachment 154412




lucky chedder


----------



## johnandjade

ladies and gentlemen... anyone for fish and chips???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time!!! not bad for a Monday... in my self until 1100 and away 10mins early tonight... and still made enough points to cover the day! oh and got a head start on tomorrow
> 
> take that monday! more homework tonight in preparation for tomorrow's lesson, squeeky but time :/
> 
> WIBBLE


Wibble!!!
Glad you had a productive day.
Enjoy beer time and have a smashing evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just got back from shopping as I went after school.
> Got cheddar some special treats and I about to clean his cage after dinner
> View attachment 154412


Crikey!
He's a spoiled little Cheddar at the moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ladies and gentlemen... anyone for fish and chips???
> View attachment 154415


yes, please!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, please!!!




i had to walk past it . I'm about to call jade, see if she wants me to visit the chip shop on way home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had to walk past it . I'm about to call jade, see if she wants me to visit the chip shop on way home


Well, if she says yes, get us a portion, please!!!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> He did great!


Hello Michelle, hello Ben. Glad to hear you're doing "GREAT" Ben!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, if she says yes, get us a portion, please!!!




result!!  , slight de tour but worth it. happy sounding girl  

what's your choice sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> result!!  , slight de tour but worth it. happy sounding girl
> 
> what's your choice sir?


Just plain old fish n' chips, please!
Not had that for ages!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Sorry haven't been here in a while. Busy with planning all the costumes for the coming Musical in my school.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just plain old fish n' chips, please!
> Not had that for ages!




my favourite hopefully its not the fish that was scattered on the road the other day! that was the wrong kind of 'bartered'


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry haven't been here in a while. Busy with planning all the costumes for the coming Musical in my school.



Good evening. Nice to hear from you, and hope all is well.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry haven't been here in a while. Busy with planning all the costumes for the coming Musical in my school.




which one are you doing? i love buggsy malone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Sorry haven't been here in a while. Busy with planning all the costumes for the coming Musical in my school.


Welcome back, Abdulla!!
Happy November! 
Which musical are you doing ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my favourite hopefully its not the fish that was scattered on the road the other day! that was the wrong kind of 'bartered'


Nope, not want those fish! Bleuchhhh!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my favourite hopefully its not the fish that was scattered on the road the other day! that was the wrong kind of 'bartered'


And thank Jade for going with the fish shop idea and send her and, of course, Fido, my love and best wishes!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And thank Jade for going with the fish shop idea and send her and, of course, Fido, my love and best wishes!




i shall do sir, thank you


----------



## johnandjade

bottom of the sign says it well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Into the top twenty for October and in 20th place earning 6 points to take forward to the end of the year is ..........Kathy!!!
@Momof4 
Glad to see you back today, aiso, and thanks for popping in to see us sometimes!!!
(Though not often enough! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bottom of the sign says it well
> View attachment 154420


It does!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You know you are, Gillian, always!!!
> As one of the principal Cold Dark Roomers you are missed if you don't post for a single morning or evening.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and......Tidgy. And thanks a lot your kind words and *hospitality*, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and......Tidgy. And thanks a lot your kind words and *hospitality*, Adam.


Pleasure, Gillian!
Wifey out, Tidgy asleep, but I'm sure they's send their love if they could!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pleasure, Gillian!
> Wifey out, Tidgy asleep, but I'm sure they's send their love if they could!


Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's also asleep. I bet you they're dreaming of one another.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And thank Jade for going with the fish shop idea and send her and, of course, Fido, my love and best wishes!




jade says thank you  and I deserve a break from her cooking lol


----------



## johnandjade

and I stopped in shop for chocolate, she'll be thinking im up to something!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## 4jean

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and hope you are well.
> 
> Why couldn't you visit CDR in OCT?  Busy? If it's private, you needn't answer: I respect privacy.



No...thank you for asking! Soooo busy with work and family. Every time I think about stopping in, I am so behind on posts, it's hard to catch up! I am going to try to spend more time in the cold dark room in November. I can use the escape from my business. Just hope it's not too damp in there, I'm just getting over a nasty cold.


----------



## Gillian M

4jean said:


> No...thank you for asking! Soooo busy with work and family. Every time I think about stopping in, I am so behind on posts, it's hard to catch up! I am going to try to spend more time in the cold dark room in November. I can use the escape from my business. Just hope it's not too damp in there, I'm just getting over a nasty cold.


Glad to hear from you, and hope you'll be around more. And wishes to get well soon!


----------



## AZtortMom

Early afternoon all


----------



## johnandjade

chippy was good


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Early afternoon all


Good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Just got back from shopping as I went after school.
> Got cheddar some special treats and I about to clean his cage after dinner
> View attachment 154412


Lucky thing!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 154356


You're quick workers!
That should make it nice and cosy for your torts.


----------



## johnandjade

stumbled on this on netfix


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, Abdulla!!
> Happy November!
> Which musical are you doing ?


I'm doing one called around the world.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my walk to work in the morning passes 3 burger vans and a cafe, its too tempting not to


it would be mean of you not to buy something from at least one of them!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> it would be mean of you not to buy something from at least one of them!



indeed. how's miss womblyn? work ok?


----------



## spud's_mum

Looks comfy... Hanging half off the sofa


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm doing one called around the world.



Like the book?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy all ! !
> Adam, thank you for addressing the greek tortoise behavior thread. They and tropical tortoises I've zero experience with.
> And by the way, it's good to be back. I've put myself in a funk, and realized the bulk of that funk is my isolation. Understanding the Forum provides me some of the human interaction I've been missing was an easy fix. Well easy other than the late night I was involved with last night. I've got a busy morning ahead of me taking advantage of a neighbor going into town, but then I'll be back.


Have a good trip town Ken - don't spend too much!!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154428
> 
> View attachment 154429
> 
> Looks comfy... Hanging half off the sofa


Although I'm scared of dogs, I like those pics. Sounds strange, doesn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My mother taught me very young to use foil! Easy wrapping made really easy.


I did that once - unfortunately I ended up giving someone my sandwiches!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154428
> 
> View attachment 154429
> 
> Looks comfy... Hanging half off the sofa


Although I'm scared of dogs, I like those pics. Sounds strange, doesn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just plain old fish n' chips, please!
> Not had that for ages!


I'll have cheese and chips please!


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Like the book?


It's about a girl who travels around the world and sees all types of cultures, etc. then at the end everyone will wear white and she'll say how we're all the same and have the same inner beauty. It's going to be really interesting.


----------



## johnandjade

has anyone seen the ladybird book for adults yet? i got them for jade for Christmas


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> indeed. how's miss womblyn? work ok?


Hi John yes thanks not too bad a day.
Don't know what happened to the balmy 20'C they promised us yesterday
It's been very grey and foggy and barely tipped 12'C
At least I was indoors though.
Hope it improves for my outdoor activity day on Weds!
Glad to see that you are well and had a good day too.


----------



## spud's_mum

EW!
I just trod on a slug with my socks on by accident.
Any ways, a couple of days ago, I took the lid off the snail enclosure so they can go if they wish, I went out to find this...


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> has anyone seen the ladybird book for adults yet? i got them for jade for Christmas


Nope not seen that is it in the styles of the old kiddies ladybird books?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John yes thanks not too bad a day.
> Don't know what happened to the balmy 20'C they promised us yesterday
> It's been very grey and foggy and barely tipped 12'C
> At least I was indoors though.
> Hope it improves for my outdoor activity day on Weds!
> Glad to see that you are well and had a good day too.




whats the plans for Wednesday??


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nope not seen that is it in the styles of the old kiddies ladybird books?




yip  there brilliant


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> whats the plans for Wednesday??


Won't know until tomorrow, maybe biking, indoor climbing centre or abseiling in local forest.
Just hope its dry if we are outside!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yip  there brilliant


Will look out for those!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from Oli who's also asleep. I bet you they're dreaming of one another.


I bet they are, the pair of little romantics!
Olio and Tidgyette.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> No...thank you for asking! Soooo busy with work and family. Every time I think about stopping in, I am so behind on posts, it's hard to catch up! I am going to try to spend more time in the cold dark room in November. I can use the escape from my business. Just hope it's not too damp in there, I'm just getting over a nasty cold.


No, not damp in here, just Cold and Dark.
Rather too Cold and Dark for torts, actually, so they usually stay outside.
Too dry for them, not enough humidity!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Early afternoon all


Good evening (here), to you, Noel!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stumbled on this on netfix
> View attachment 154427


Yep, Spinosaurus remains are not too uncommon here!
The largest known land carnivore ever!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm doing one called around the world.


Don't know it, I'm afraid.
Good fun ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154428
> 
> View attachment 154429
> 
> Looks comfy... Hanging half off the sofa


Hope he didn't fall off!!!
(spect you would have! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll have cheese and chips please!


Cheeese!!!!!!!!
Evening, Lyn!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeese!!!!!!!!
> Evening, Lyn!!!!


Hi Adam
Have you had a good relaxing day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> has anyone seen the ladybird book for adults yet? i got them for jade for Christmas


Hmmmmm.
Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> EW!
> I just trod on a slug with my socks on by accident.
> Any ways, a couple of days ago, I took the lid off the snail enclosure so they can go if they wish, I went out to find this...
> View attachment 154430


"I don't want to go, I like it here!!!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> Have you had a good relaxing day?


Yep, done virtually nothing!
Happy happy day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 19th place for October, taking 7 points over to the end of the year is...........Bea!!!
@Moozillion 
Over a week ago you retired, Bea and promised to bea around more.
You went off to your retirement party, and nothing since!!!!!
Missing you here!!!!!
Please at least get in touch to tell us you're okay if you are able!!! 
You were one of my first friends on the forum,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 19th place for October, taking 7 points over to the end of the year is...........Bea!!!
> @Moozillion
> Over a week ago you retired, Bea and promised to bea around more.
> You went off to your retirement party, and nothing since!!!!!
> Missing you here!!!!!
> Please at least get in touch to tell us you're okay if you are able!!!
> You were one of my first friends on the forum,


Must have been some party!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must have been some party!!!


Quite.
I'm sorry I missed it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just cleaned cheddar and put a new toy in his cage.
I buried a 3 way tunnel for him and he loves it. Only thing is, it had lots of glue on it so I was scared it would be harmful. But it is designed for hamsters and small animals so I guess it will be safe. I'll take it out if he keeps chewing at it though just to be safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just cleaned cheddar and put a new toy in his cage.
> I buried a 3 way tunnel for him and he loves it. Only thing is, it had lots of glue on it so I was scared it would be harmful. But it is designed for hamsters and small animals so I guess it will be safe. I'll take it out if he keeps chewing at it though just to be safe.
> View attachment 154441
> 
> View attachment 154442


Looks fun!!!
You couldn't build a slightly bigger version, could you?
So that I can have a go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So what, pray tell, is this ???


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what, pray tell, is this ???
> View attachment 154445


Currently lying in bed, eating chocolate trying to think of good excuses as to why I haven't completed my homework due for tomorrow.

Truth is, I was lazy and left it to the last minute and had to choose between cleaning cheddar or doing homework so I cleaned cheds


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg! Didn't mean to quote that!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what, pray tell, is this ???
> View attachment 154445


You been making rock cakes again?
or is that the pooh you were sent?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Currently lying in bed, eating chocolate trying to think of good excuses as to why I haven't completed my homework due for tomorrow.
> 
> Truth is, I was lazy and left it to the last minute and had to choose between cleaning cheddar or doing homework so I cleaned cheds


The gerbil ate it?
I accidentally used it to line Cheddars cage?
Monty was sick on it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Currently lying in bed, eating chocolate trying to think of good excuses as to why I haven't completed my homework due for tomorrow.
> 
> Truth is, I was lazy and left it to the last minute and had to choose between cleaning cheddar or doing homework so I cleaned cheds


Put the homework in with Cheddar.
Photograph him as he tears it to pieces.
Give the remainder to Monty to play with.
Then to Spud to use as a toilet.
Show the three photographs to your teacher and blame your pets. 
Never fails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The gerbil ate it?
> I accidentally used it to line Cheddars cage?
> Monty was sick on it?


We have naughty minds, but i guess as teachers, we've seen it all before!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You been making rock cakes again?
> or is that the pooh you were sent?


Yep, fossilized giant ground sloth pooh!!!! 
Hurrahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Put the homework in with Cheddar.
> Photograph him as he tears it to pieces.
> Give the remainder to Monty to play with.
> Then to Spud to use as a toilet.
> Show the three photographs to your teacher and blame your pets.
> Never fails.


I think that spud would be the most likely to eat it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have naughty minds, but i guess as teachers, we've ween it all before!


and used a lot of them myself too....!

I only ween if I drink a lot!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> The gerbil ate it?
> I accidentally used it to line Cheddars cage?
> Monty was sick on it?


Monty would probably stand on it and get mud all over it. Then it would fall on the floor and I'd fall over it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 18th place taking 8 points on to the end of the year is .....................Gramps!!!
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Not popped in enough recently!!!
Lots of lovely Budweiser stockpiled in here for you!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I think that spud would be the most likely to eat it!


...especially if you "accidentally" covered it with Nutella choc spread


----------



## spud's_mum

My alarm didn't go off today again.
I soon found out why.... I had it set at 6:30 pm not 6:30am  

At least I got a lie in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> and used a lot of them myself too....!
> 
> I only ween if I drink a lot!


Me, too!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> ...especially if you "accidentally" covered it with Nutella choc spread


If it was covered in Nutella I'd eat it! 

In fact, that's what I had for breakfast (Nutella, not the homework) my mum was telling me to eat something "proper" but when she went out of the room I ate Nutella


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...especially if you "accidentally" covered it with Nutella choc spread


That would just look nasty!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would just look nasty!!!


But it would taste lovely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> If it was covered in Nutella I'd eat it!
> 
> In fact, that's what I had for breakfast (Nutella, not the homework) my mum was telling me to eat something "proper" but when she went out of the room I ate Nutella


Yeuchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Even worse than ice cream!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> But it would taste lovely


Matter of opinion.
Too sweet for me and dodgy consistency.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Even worse than ice cream!


It's too cold for Ice cream!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway gonna watch Poirot " Murder in Mesopotamia" with wifey.
See you all later, or good night.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> But it would taste lovely


I am not a fan of Nutella or peanut butter etc but if ever I had to eat my own words I would cover them in something like that.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway gonna watch Poirot " Murder in Mesopotamia" with wifey.
> See you all later, or good night.


Nighty night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It's too cold for Ice cream!


Usually too hot here!
Melts before you can get it to your mouth!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway gonna watch Poirot " Murder in Mesopotamia" with wifey.
> See you all later, or good night.


Enjoy Monsieur Poirot
I will prob have signed off by the time you get back
So night night
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am not a fan of Nutella or peanut butter etc but if ever I had to eat my own words I would cover them in something like that.


Marmite for me!!!!
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marmite for me!!!!
> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy Monsieur Poirot
> I will prob have signed off by the time you get back
> So night night
> Take care


Ta, you too!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys, I'm retiring for the night.
I've got to try and do some homework or at least plan my excuse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Nighty night


Nos da to you, Spud, Monty and Cheddar!!!!
Good luck with your homework!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marmite for me!!!!
> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree!
Marmite is lovely


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta, you too!!!


Why don't you watch it at home though?
Mesopotamia is a very long way to go to watch it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I agree!
> Marmite is lovely


Especially with cheese!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially with cheese!!!!!!!!!!!


Still Yuck!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially with cheese!!!!!!!!!!!


I buy the marmite cheese.
It comes as a block of cheese and tastes amazing 
Oh and the little bite size ones too!


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> It's too cold for Ice cream!



When it's cold is the best time; you don't have to rush to eat it before it melts.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I am not a fan of Nutella or peanut butter etc but if ever I had to eat my own words I would cover them in something like that.



Tried sun butter?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why don't you watch it at home though?
> Mesopotamia is a very long way to go to watch it.


yes, but I'd rather murders occurred in another country than here on my doorstep.
Which reminds me, four German tourists got knifed near here a week back in a bungled robbery.
They'll all be okay and the culprits were caught at the scene by locals who held them til the police arrived.
The two men will probably get thirty years! Serves them right!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, but I'd rather murders occurred in another country than here on my doorstep.
> Which reminds me, four German tourists got knifed near here a week back in a bungled robbery.
> They'll all be okay and the culprits were caught at the scene by locals who held them til the police arrived.
> The two men will probably get thirty years! Serves them right!


Blimey, who needs Poirot?
Sounds like you've plenty of action there!
yes lock 'em up and throw away the key!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I buy the marmite cheese.
> It comes as a block of cheese and tastes amazing
> Oh and the little bite size ones too!


Not tried this!!!!!
Must get some!!!
I remember Marmite Cheddars, the little biscuits!
Yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Tried sun butter?


No - I've never heard of that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not tried this!!!!!
> Must get some!!!
> I remember Marmite Cheddars, the little biscuits!
> Yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


Sorry - yuck again!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what, pray tell, is this ???
> View attachment 154445


Someone failed at making biscuits?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi meech!
Looks and probably tastes like any biscuits I would make


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Tried sun butter?


I am not going to ask! 
Afternoon, Cameron.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech!
> Looks and probably tastes like any biscuits I would make


Hi Lyn! I've made a few biscuits that looked like that haha. Sun butter is very good! Made from sunflower seeds, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! I've made a few biscuits that looked like that haha. Sun butter is very good! Made from sunflower seeds, it's one of my favorites.


I always use sunflower spread - is that close?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey, who needs Poirot?
> Sounds like you've plenty of action there!
> yes lock 'em up and throw away the key!!


They do here, in horrid prisons too!
None of this social worker, psychologist or community service namby pamby nonsense.
just put them in a nasty cell and leave them to rot!!! 
Good stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry - yuck again!!


heading for minus points here!!!!
Night night!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> heading for minus points here!!!!
> Night night!


Nos Da


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I always use sunflower spread - is that close?


I think so!


----------



## Lyn W

Then I like that, a healthier option!


----------



## wellington

Holy cow you people talk a lot. I can't get a word in edge wise. Was tagged by Tidgy's Dad just today and it's already five or so pages later. So, I'm going to try an catch up, and keep it short, before someone flipsbecause it's my turn
Okay, convo about butter. I use regular butter, but I like the idea of compound butter and want to make some. 
Jails, I seen something bout jails/prison. Well, I don't have too much good to say about our justice system. In my opinion, it's unfair from state to state and sentences are not long enough for the major crimes and too long for the minor crimes. 
Okay, I think I'm so so caught up. Busy 3-4 months coming. My iPad needs replacing or trashing, so I will try to catch up again when it decides to let me Hope no one had a chocolate OD.


----------



## jaizei

wellington said:


> Holy cow you people talk a lot. I can't get a word in edge wise. Was tagged by Tidgy's Dad just today and it's already five or so pages later. So, I'm going to try an catch up, and keep it short, before someone flipsbecause it's my turn
> Okay, convo about butter. I use regular butter, but I like the idea of compound butter and want to make some.
> Jails, I seen something bout jails/prison. Well, I don't have too much good to say about our justice system. In my opinion, it's unfair from state to state and sentences are not long enough for the major crimes and too long for the minor crimes.
> Okay, I think I'm so so caught up. Busy 3-4 months coming. My iPad needs replacing or trashing, so I will try to catch up again when it decides to let me Hope no one had a chocolate OD.



"Regular", real butter or are you one of those people that call margarine butter also?


----------



## Lyn W

Food prep time for Lola, then bed time for me
See you all soon
Enjoy the rest of your day,
TTFN and take care!


----------



## wellington

jaizei said:


> "Regular", real butter or are you one of those people that call margarine butter also?


I used to use and call margarine butter, so yes, I used to be one of them. Now though, I use only real butter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Someone failed at making biscuits?


Evening, meech.
Despite her claims, even Lyn's biscuits are probably more palatable than this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Holy cow you people talk a lot. I can't get a word in edge wise. Was tagged by Tidgy's Dad just today and it's already five or so pages later. So, I'm going to try an catch up, and keep it short, before someone flipsbecause it's my turn
> Okay, convo about butter. I use regular butter, but I like the idea of compound butter and want to make some.
> Jails, I seen something bout jails/prison. Well, I don't have too much good to say about our justice system. In my opinion, it's unfair from state to state and sentences are not long enough for the major crimes and too long for the minor crimes.
> Okay, I think I'm so so caught up. Busy 3-4 months coming. My iPad needs replacing or trashing, so I will try to catch up again when it decides to let me Hope no one had a chocolate OD.


Same in the UK, seems murderers and rapists get a good deal, while petty criminals either get let off completely, or go down for longer than some of the serious criminals. Crazy. 
Afternoon, Barbara!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I used to use and call margarine butter, so yes, I used to be one of them. Now though, I use only real butter


Me, too!!!!
Yuuummmmyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 18th place taking 8 points on to the end of the year is .....................Gramps!!!
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Not popped in enough recently!!!
> Lots of lovely Budweiser stockpiled in here for you!!!


Hay you people I'm here ! 
Is everybody planning to go to the Mesa reptile show in Nov ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Shannon!
> Sorry to hear you're sleeping badly, hopefully you'll get a good kip tonight!
> If you want to vent you're quite welcome to call me a pilchard or whatever or PM me to let off steam.
> I rather like crabs


Thanks Adam!! I believe the lack of sleep is truly making me irritable as all!! I'm still at work but I wanted stop in and see how it's going?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, meech.
> Despite her claims, even Lyn's biscuits are probably more palatable than this!


Yeah, I bet you're right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hay you people I'm here !
> Is everybody planning to go to the Mesa reptile show in Nov ?


Hi, Grandpa!!!!
Hope you're keeping well!
Bit far for me to travel I'm afraid, but I'd love to go one day!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

We'd love to have you ! But all trips start with the first step .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Adam!! I believe the lack of sleep is truly making me irritable as all!! I'm still at work but I wanted stop in and see how it's going?


All good here, just hoping you have a better night's sleepy tonight!!!

Hopefully, you can unwind enough after work to be able to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> We'd love to have you ! But all trips start with the first step .


Thanks, Gramps.
But the Atlantic is a pretty big step.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good here, just hoping you have a better night's sleepy tonight!!!
> 
> Hopefully, you can unwind enough after work to be able to.


And if not try some Bud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And if not try some Bud !


Works for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 17th place for October and thus earning 9 points to carry on to the end of the year is.............Nephelle!
@Nephelle 
Highest placed new member of The Cold Dark Room for this month, hope you can join us again soon for fun and a beverage or two! 
You are most welcome here!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Works for me!


But watch out for Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But watch out for Ken


That's okay, I rather like Coors, too.
And we have a supply in The Cold Dark Room for Cowboy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good here, just hoping you have a better night's sleepy tonight!!!
> 
> Hopefully, you can unwind enough after work to be able to.


I know that a nice cold beer sounds great!! I really need it. Kind of a rough day today. Another hour at work. Ugh can't wait to go home!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Works for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


And a jolly wibble to you, Noel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I know that a nice cold beer sounds great!! I really need it. Kind of a rough day today. Another hour at work. Ugh can't wait to go home!


Wish we could all really share a beer together and laugh and moan about our days.
That would be super great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 154467


Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish we could all really share a beer together and laugh and moan about our days.
> That would be super great!


Oh yeah that would be great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh yeah that would be great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night Cold Dark Roomidians!
Night Nigh Cold Dark Room.
Sleep well, when you go and see you all in the morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Before I go.
In 16th place for October, gaining 10 points to carry over to the end of the year is.............Maria!
@AnimalLady 
Thanks for your contributions to The Cold Dark Room, hurrah!!!
Though we haven't seen you for a while!!
Please pop in again soon for a chat and a drinky, the armadillos miss you, as do I!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, all!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night Cold Dark Roomidians!
> Night Nigh Cold Dark Room.
> Sleep well, when you go and see you all in the morning!


Good night


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 154467





Works for me ! Hi Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But it's not BEER ! Then again almonds likely give milk and you're happy believing that.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But it's not BEER ! Then again almonds likely give milk and you're happy believing that.


Thank you Ken now tell my wife I'm not drinking beer ! Lov ya


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what, pray tell, is this ???
> View attachment 154445




I dinosaur bone??


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning everyone. i still haven't got used to the extra hour in the day, falling asleep really early and up at 0500 again:/. fido still isn't used to it either, he was sat looking at his MVB since i came through, still is



wondering where the sun is


----------



## johnandjade

world famous scotch mist


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> world famous scotch mist
> 
> View attachment 154479


I've got the same look here. Burning Everglades brush smoke.
Wanna trade?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning gang.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you Ken now tell my wife I'm not drinking beer ! Lov ya


Yeah, get caught drunk driving?
Cop, "Have we had a beer or two this evening, sir ?"
Grandpa, " No,osshifer, I've only had 15 Buds."
Cop, "That's ok then, sir, it's not beer, on your way!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning everyone. i still haven't got used to the extra hour in the day, falling asleep really early and up at 0500 again:/. fido still isn't used to it either, he was sat looking at his MVB since i came through, still is
> View attachment 154478
> 
> 
> wondering where the sun is


Morning, John!!!!
That's wonderful!!
Tidgy's the same!
If her MVB isn't on at the correct time she'll be sat right underneath it staring at it and me as if to say"Come on, it's time for the sun! What's going on ?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> world famous scotch mist
> View attachment 154479


That looks really horrible!!!
Brrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.


Good morning, Ed. 
One day a year the city here is covered in smoke from burning sheep heads!!!
Not nice, but it's only a day, otherwise the air is exceptionally clear here, not even any cars, of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> One day a year the city here is covered in smoke from burning sheep heads!!!
> Not nice, but it's only a day, otherwise the air is exceptionally clear here, not even any cars, of course.


Just the heads?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just the heads?


Well, they barbecue and roast a lot of the meat indoors as well, but the heads are burned in the streets to remove the flesh and so they can break the horns off. i'm not sure why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 15th place for October and earning 11 points to take forward to the end of the year is.........Abdulla!
@AbdullaAli 
Hoping to see a lot more of you in The Cold Dark Room this month my friend.
Your photos are always very welcome, as are you, of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 15th place for October and earning 11 points to take forward to the end of the year is.........Abdulla!
> @AbdullaAli
> Hoping to see a lot more of you in The Cold Dark Room this month my friend.
> Your photos are always very welcome, as are you, of course.


I agree. Those are some of the only photos I've ever seen from that part of the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student for this morning just cancelled. 
An hour late.
Oh, well, he still pays for it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, get caught drunk driving?
> Cop, "Have we had a beer or two this evening, sir ?"
> Grandpa, " No,osshifer, I've only had 15 Buds."
> Cop, "That's ok then, sir, it's not beer, on your way!".


Please tell me that's a true story


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Please tell me that's a true story


Oh, I so wish it were!!!
Actually, folks, I don't!!!!
DRINK DRIVING IS BAD!!!


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time, KFC today... with a 20%discount  just about made my points for the day as well so should be able to leave bit early today woohoo!! 

hope everyone is having a good mornooning


----------



## stojanovski92113

Morning  How's everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lunch time, KFC today... with a 20%discount  just about made my points for the day as well so should be able to leave bit early today woohoo!!
> 
> hope everyone is having a good mornooning


Not too fond of KFC myself, but enjoy! 
Tired again today, don't know why, slept ok.
Student due, so not see you later, I hope!


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning  How's everyone?




not too shabby at all . hows you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning  How's everyone?


Morning, Shannon, hope you got a good night's sleep!!
I'm a little weary, but quite happy, thanks!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too fond of KFC myself, but enjoy!
> Tired again today, don't know why, slept ok.
> Student due, so not see you later, I hope!




I'm the same this weather, not to fond of dark nights... wish I could hibernate! hopefully this one will show!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm the same this weather, not to fond of dark nights... wish I could hibernate! hopefully this one will show!


She will just come!
Gotta go.


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> not too shabby at all . hows you?


I'm ok. Just beginning my day. I hope you are having a good one


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I so wish it were!!!
> Actually, folks, I don't!!!!
> DRINK DRIVING IS BAD!!!


Not if Bud isn't beer ( I only drink at home )


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Before I go.
> In 16th place for October, gaining 10 points to carry over to the end of the year is.............Maria!
> @AnimalLady
> Thanks for your contributions to The Cold Dark Room, hurrah!!!
> Though we haven't seen you for a while!!
> Please pop in again soon for a chat and a drinky, the armadillos miss you, as do I!



Heyyyyyyy!!!! I scored something! THATS AWESOME! 

So sorry I havent been by Adam (and others!) Its been hectic for me at home! These teachers are brutal! We've had a project to do every single week for like 3 weeks, x 2 kids! So its been so crazy! Right now we have one more project to do, thats due on Friday, not too bad though, we have to make a visual time line of his life, being my kid is only 6, this should be easy lol!

I also received my new little baby from Jeff last Monday and ive been SO SO SO worried about the little booger. i have been losing my head reading and reading and reaching out and talking to other RF owners.. oh goodness i'm full of information but sure as hell no expert! hehe.

This weekend we're going to a HUGE farmers market and i am SO SO excited! I love farmers markets! 

Enough rambling from me! How have you all been?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Shannon, hope you got a good night's sleep!!
> I'm a little weary, but quite happy, thanks!


I'm glad your happy  and another awful night of sleep for me. I'm going to just smile and make it through  Have a good day Adam and everyone else. I'll pop in later today!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I'm the same this weather, not to fond of dark nights... wish I could hibernate! hopefully this one will show!


What happened you would rather talk KFC then Bud ! OMG


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 19th place for October, taking 7 points over to the end of the year is...........Bea!!!
> @Moozillion
> Over a week ago you retired, Bea and promised to bea around more.
> You went off to your retirement party, and nothing since!!!!!
> Missing you here!!!!!
> Please at least get in touch to tell us you're okay if you are able!!!
> You were one of my first friends on the forum,


Thanks so much!!!!
I guess I have yet to figure out how to "do" retirement properly. I started with a miserable case of the flu which kept me entertained for about a week.
Then, I was so glad to be feeling better that I over-did on working in the garden and re-wrapping rope on a well used scratching post, and my back objected! At least I've been walking vertically for 3 days now- when my back goes out, I develop a prominent list to portside! 
But if I am patient, and do my exercises regularly and carefully, it should be clear sailing from here out!

It's good to be back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not if Bud isn't beer ( I only drink at home )


I don't drive, so I generally drink only at home or on holiday. but occasionally in a bar or restaurant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Heyyyyyyy!!!! I scored something! THATS AWESOME!
> 
> So sorry I havent been by Adam (and others!) Its been hectic for me at home! These teachers are brutal! We've had a project to do every single week for like 3 weeks, x 2 kids! So its been so crazy! Right now we have one more project to do, thats due on Friday, not too bad though, we have to make a visual time line of his life, being my kid is only 6, this should be easy lol!
> 
> I also received my new little baby from Jeff last Monday and ive been SO SO SO worried about the little booger. i have been losing my head reading and reading and reaching out and talking to other RF owners.. oh goodness i'm full of information but sure as hell no expert! hehe.
> 
> This weekend we're going to a HUGE farmers market and i am SO SO excited! I love farmers markets!
> 
> Enough rambling from me! How have you all been?


I've been busy and a bit ill, but better now, thanks.
Are there pictures of your new redfoot about??? 
Wanna see!!!!
I love farmers' markets, too, always something interesting to see, taste and buy!
Enjoy!! and good luck with the projects.
See you soon, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm glad your happy  and another awful night of sleep for me. I'm going to just smile and make it through  Have a good day Adam and everyone else. I'll pop in later today!!


Look forward to it!
Sorry you didn't sleep well again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone *big wave *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much!!!!
> I guess I have yet to figure out how to "do" retirement properly. I started with a miserable case of the flu which kept me entertained for about a week.
> Then, I was so glad to be feeling better that I over-did on working in the garden and re-wrapping rope on a well used scratching post, and my back objected! At least I've been walking vertically for 3 days now- when my back goes out, I develop a prominent list to portside!
> But if I am patient, and do my exercises regularly and carefully, it should be clear sailing from here out!
> 
> It's good to be back!


It's good to have you back.
I had a feeling something was up!
So sorry you've been unwell
The one-legged pirate is offering to help you with your sailing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone *big wave *


And a spiffing good morning to you, too, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 14th place for October and taking 12 points on to the end of the year is.................Ewa!
@Pearly 
Thanks for all your lovely contributions and there's always an armadillo waiting (or wandering about a bit) for you here!!
Hurrahhhh!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a spiffing good morning to you, too, Noel.


Morning Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam


Nice day in your neck of the woods ?


----------



## AnimalLady

johnandjade said:


> lunch time, KFC today... with a 20%discount  just about made my points for the day as well so should be able to leave bit early today woohoo!!
> 
> hope everyone is having a good mornooning



ohh wee, i love KFC! The mashed potato bowls.. OH MY!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's good to have you back.
> I had a feeling something was up!
> So sorry you've been unwell
> The one-legged pirate is offering to help you with your sailing!


Er...umm...that's very nice of him, but isn't he mad or drunk or both?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Er...umm...that's very nice of him, but isn't he mad or drunk or both?


Aren't we all?


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been busy and a bit ill, but better now, thanks.
> Are there pictures of your new redfoot about???
> Wanna see!!!!
> I love farmers' markets, too, always something interesting to see, taste and buy!
> Enjoy!! and good luck with the projects.
> See you soon, I hope.


Aw, sorry to hear, but glad you are doing better!
I cant wait to take pix at the farmers markets, i love when they have all the veggies lined up pretty, such a gorgeous sight to see!

I dont have the best pix of the new little baby yet, I will most probably take some this weekend and post  I wanted him to settle in really well and so far we're good!


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm ok. Just beginning my day. I hope you are having a good one




just about to leave work (early) driving lesson tonight:0


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What happened you would rather talk KFC then Bud ! OMG




only during work hrs


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay says Hi


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.
anyone else sign up for the secret Santa yet?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Jay says Hi
> View attachment 154492




allo' jay!! cute little guy


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> anyone else sign up for the secret Santa yet?




wasn't sure due to shipping costs  , think it worked at around £30 for a calendar so a parcel might be bit pricey


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've already purchased three candidate gifts. Some cheesy and some just plain tacky.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wasn't sure due to shipping costs  , think it worked at around £30 for a calendar so a parcel might be bit pricey


There are several Scottish members and some also in not so far away parts. Maybe ask and see if anyone nearer to you has inquired.
I know what you mean, I sent a box of stuff to the middle east and the shipping was $65. The contents worth about $20-$25.


----------



## AZtortMom

I totally signed up  even for you guys across the pond I'm not scared of cost 
I get a break on shipping


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are several Scottish members and some also in not so far away parts. Maybe ask and see if anyone nearer to you has inquired.
> I know what you mean, I sent a box of stuff to the middle east and the shipping was $65. The contents worth about $20-$25.




good idea


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> anyone else sign up for the secret Santa yet?


You JUST reminded me! Off to go do that now


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Er...umm...that's very nice of him, but isn't he mad or drunk or both?


Hi, hope you are well. Nice to see you around!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Jay says Hi
> View attachment 154492


Hi Jay! You're looking great!


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning  How's everyone?


Good evening. So far so good. How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Aw, sorry to hear, but glad you are doing better!
> I cant wait to take pix at the farmers markets, i love when they have all the veggies lined up pretty, such a gorgeous sight to see!
> 
> I dont have the best pix of the new little baby yet, I will most probably take some this weekend and post  I wanted him to settle in really well and so far we're good!


I wanna see NOW!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Jay says Hi
> View attachment 154492


"Hi back, Gorgeous!!"


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys!
Turns out I hadn't done done homework for 3 lessons today.
Well... One was due for 2 weeks ago but my teacher didn't know until I gave my book to her. Think I will get a bad report though.

Anyway I didn't get any detentions  (have no idea how!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> anyone else sign up for the secret Santa yet?


Not yet, but I might.
Everybody interested in a Secret Santa check out:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/secret-santa-anyone-☃-☃-☃.130497/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wasn't sure due to shipping costs  , think it worked at around £30 for a calendar so a parcel might be bit pricey


I think you can stipulate sending only within the UK. 
Some of the USA members have agreed to send international, others only internally, so you can say to where you're prepared to send it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've already purchased three candidate gifts. Some cheesy and some just plain tacky.


If there's cheese involved, send the spare ones to me, please!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, but I might.
> Everybody interested in a Secret Santa check out:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/secret-santa-anyone-☃-☃-☃.130497/



The real question is - would the charcoal cheese be a punishment or reward.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I totally signed up  even for you guys across the pond I'm not scared of cost
> I get a break on shipping


Thanks, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. So far so good. How are you?


Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli! 
How are you both today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> Turns out I hadn't done done homework for 3 lessons today.
> Well... One was due for 2 weeks ago but my teacher didn't know until I gave my book to her. Think I will get a bad report though.
> 
> Anyway I didn't get any detentions  (have no idea how!)


Ooooopppppss!!!!!!!!!!
Be careful, you don't want to get into too much trouble or get your parents angry! 
I hated detentions, 'cept Latin detention every Monday lunchtime, those were fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The real question is - would the charcoal cheese be a punishment or reward.


Whichever answer ensures someone sends me some!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tried to get on the trampoline but missed and scraped my leg on the metal... Only I could do this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Tried to get on the trampoline but missed and scraped my leg on the metal... Only I could do this!
> View attachment 154497


Ow!
Again!
But not too life threatening, I guess!


----------



## AZtortMom

spudthetortoise said:


> Tried to get on the trampoline but missed and scraped my leg on the metal... Only I could do this!
> View attachment 154497


Ooooops


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Noel!


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wanna see NOW!!!


RAWR! FIESTY! 

Ill get better ones this weekend, even thinking about taking out my DSLR!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay is blushing she sends her love to all her admirers


----------



## spud's_mum

AnimalLady said:


> RAWR! FIESTY!
> 
> Ill get better ones this weekend, even thinking about taking out my DSLR!
> 
> View attachment 154498


Sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## AZtortMom

AnimalLady said:


> RAWR! FIESTY!
> 
> Ill get better ones this weekend, even thinking about taking out my DSLR!
> 
> View attachment 154498


Looking at that beautiful tort baby
I love redfoots


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> RAWR! FIESTY!
> 
> Ill get better ones this weekend, even thinking about taking out my DSLR!
> 
> View attachment 154498


Thanks!!!!
Good enough to see he's a little gem!!!
Another Jeff special, methinks!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Jay is blushing she sends her love to all her admirers


Reciprocated!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 13th place for October gaining 13 points to take on to the end of the year is.............Delaney!!!! 
@Yellow Turtle01 
Hurrah
Always brings a smile to my wrinkly face when you post, see you very soon, I hope!


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks!!!!
> Good enough to see he's a little gem!!!
> Another Jeff special, methinks!!!!


Yes sir! A Jeff special indeed! Gorgeous torts he has


----------



## AnimalLady

AZtortMom said:


> Looking at that beautiful tort baby
> I love redfoots


Thank you! They are addicting.. I want another and another!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. So far so good. How are you?


I'm doing ok. At work. So far it's going well


----------



## johnandjade

AnimalLady said:


> RAWR! FIESTY!
> 
> Ill get better ones this weekend, even thinking about taking out my DSLR!
> 
> View attachment 154498




awww  the wee nose


----------



## spud's_mum

Snuggley doggy


----------



## johnandjade

well my first time on the road in about 3yrs... and for the 1st time at night.. went ok  , was supposed to be 2hrs but he assessed enough in one, woohoo money saved. 

now its beer time


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154507
> 
> View attachment 154508
> 
> Snuggley doggy




awww wee monty


----------



## AnimalLady

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154507
> 
> View attachment 154508
> 
> Snuggley doggy



I love doggies! Whats his/her name?


----------



## spud's_mum

AnimalLady said:


> I love doggies! Whats his/her name?


He's called Monty


----------



## AnimalLady

nice name 

Here are my mutts <3 Oso & Luna

oh oh and here's a pic of my sister dog Neo with my niece, i just had to, he's a gorgeous dog


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154507
> 
> View attachment 154508
> 
> Snuggley doggy


Lovely!!!
You keep yourself warm , too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well my first time on the road in about 3yrs... and for the 1st time at night.. went ok  , was supposed to be 2hrs but he assessed enough in one, woohoo money saved.
> 
> now its beer time


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To both statements!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> nice name
> 
> Here are my mutts <3 Oso & Luna
> 
> oh oh and here's a pic of my sister dog Neo with my niece, i just had to, he's a gorgeous dog
> 
> View attachment 154510
> 
> View attachment 154511
> 
> View attachment 154512


Nice animals and a happy looking girl too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> To both statements!



cheers. how was your lesson?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheers. how was your lesson?


Two today, that turned up; anyway.
First lesson easy grammar (with a girl who's doing a Master's degree in English, but doesn't know the tenses yet. Sigh.)
Second one more difficult. Girl "I know all this! It's easy!"
Me, "Okay, test time!".
Girl scored 3 out of 20, decided she needed some practice. Sigh.


----------



## spud's_mum

My friend just got back from holiday and bought me this as she said she thought of me when she saw it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two today, that turned up; anyway.
> First lesson easy grammar (with a girl who's doing a Master's degree in English, but doesn't know the tenses yet. Sigh.)
> Second one more difficult. Girl "I know all this! It's easy!"
> Me, "Okay, test time!".
> Girl scored 3 out of 20, decided she needed some practice. Sigh.




probably better than I would score!!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> My friend just got back from holiday and bought me this as she said she thought of me when she saw it.
> View attachment 154519




very thoughtful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> My friend just got back from holiday and bought me this as she said she thought of me when she saw it.
> View attachment 154519


What a thoughtful friend!!!!
Lucky you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> probably better than I would score!!


No, seriously, no.
Insert a WH question word.
Questions 
1. ........ didn't you do your homework yesterday?
2...........sent you this book?
3...........singers do you like best?
4...........have you put my scissors?
5...........are you looking at me like that for ?


----------



## johnandjade

I think jades pumpkin may have passed its prime


----------



## Yvonne G

Tsk, tsk, tsk, Adam. Ending a sentence with a prep?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, seriously, no.
> Insert a WH question word.
> Questions
> 1. ........ didn't you do your homework yesterday?
> 2...........sent you this book?
> 3...........singers do you like best?
> 4...........have you put my scissors?
> 5...........are you looking at me like that for ?





ah :/. I actually got a 1 for my standard grade english. ( left school at 15) my spelling is atrocious at best and slightly dyslexic i think. I think it was a flook! 


answer to all of the above... WHHIBBLE


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 13th place for October gaining 13 points to take on to the end of the year is.............Delaney!!!!
> @Yellow Turtle01
> Hurrah
> Always brings a smile to my wrinkly face when you post, see you very soon, I hope!


What! That's so kind 
What's been going on?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> One day a year the city here is covered in smoke from burning sheep heads!!!
> Not nice, but it's only a day, otherwise the air is exceptionally clear here, not even any cars, of course.


Ewe!! How awful!
They should send them to Greece they eat every bit including the eyes!
A couple of sheep'e eyes on a Monday will see you through the week!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk, Adam. Ending a sentence with a prep?


No, no, no, sadly the question 'What.................................for?' to have a meaning equal to 'why' is acceptable colloquial English.
Hi, Yvonne, fancy a coffee or something ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ewe!! How awful!
> They should send them to Greece they eat every bit including the eyes!
> A couple of sheep'e eyes on a Monday will see you through the week!




if I don't see you through the week... 

i'll see ya through the window


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154520
> 
> 
> I think jades pumpkin may have passed its prime


It looks scarier like that!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I so wish it were!!!
> Actually, folks, I don't!!!!
> DRINK DRIVING IS BAD!!!


I never drink and drive - I spill too much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk, Adam. Ending a sentence with a prep?


Oh, and it's a textbook question, not one of mine. 
One must teach what they are likely to be asked in the exams.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks scarier like that!!!




that's given me an idea!! bedroom is opposite front door... jades out and probably come home tippsy... 


see where this is going? (evil laugh)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just about to leave work (early) driving lesson tonight:0


How did it go?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Jay says Hi
> View attachment 154492


What a handsome chappie he is!
I love their expressions!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ah :/. I actually got a 1 for my standard grade english. ( left school at 15) my spelling is atrocious at best and slightly dyslexic i think. I think it was a flook!
> 
> 
> answer to all of the above... WHHIBBLE


Not quite correct, but very close, closer than the student's answers.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> anyone else sign up for the secret Santa yet?


I don't really do Christmas - Bah humbug!
The only time of year I would gladly work the holidays!
Especially as the kids aren't in!
Sorry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! That's so kind
> What's been going on?


Just the usual monthly scores and general silliness, support and nice photos. 
How are you ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> How did it go?




not to bad thank you . few laps, up to 3rd and no stalls . 

what's planned for tomorrow day out?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> Turns out I hadn't done done homework for 3 lessons today.
> Well... One was due for 2 weeks ago but my teacher didn't know until I gave my book to her. Think I will get a bad report though.
> 
> Anyway I didn't get any detentions  (have no idea how!)


Hang your head in shame!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> What! That's so kind
> What's been going on?


Ohhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're avatar's regressed!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the usual monthly scores and general silliness, support and nice photos.
> How are you ?


Good, thanks.
Are you and wifey over the cold bought?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ohhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You're avatar's regressed!!!!


Yes, I'm afraid skeleton Elmo went out of season!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I don't really do Christmas - Bah humbug!
> The only time of year I would gladly work through!
> Especially as the kids aren't in!
> Sorry!




same here, i ship jade off to here mums and lock myself away. just put my name in the hat though, least I'll enjoy this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ewe!! How awful!
> They should send them to Greece they eat every bit including the eyes!
> A couple of sheep'e eyes on a Monday will see you through the week!


Yuuumyyyyyyy!!!!
A bit.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> I never drink and drive - I spill too much!


----------



## Lyn W

AnimalLady said:


> RAWR! FIESTY!
> 
> Ill get better ones this weekend, even thinking about taking out my DSLR!
> 
> View attachment 154498


How lovely he is!
When I see pics of babies I find it hard to believe that Lola was ever that size!
Wish I'd seen him then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's given me an idea!! bedroom is opposite front door... jades out and probably come home tippsy...
> 
> 
> see where this is going? (evil laugh)


Yep!
Heading for a smack round the chops!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My friend just got back from holiday and bought me this as she said she thought of me when she saw it.
> View attachment 154519


That was kind of her, it's lovely!
When people tell me they think of me when they see anything tort related
I hope they don't mean cos I look like one!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> same here, i ship jade off to here mums and lock myself away. just put my name in the hat though, least I'll enjoy this


All studied up for your driving lesson?


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 154521




wolf of Wall Street?? very funny scene


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> Heading for a smack round the chops!




bloomin pumpkin is a bit too furry inside now to use  , may try stuffing a mask


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> All studied up for your driving lesson?




downloaded a few apps and have been reading the highway code, 2012 version though:/. instructor is giving me up to date material next week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good, thanks.
> Are you and wifey over the cold bought?


I'm nearly better, poor wifey's got a chest infection and is on antibiotics.
Hopefully that will sort things out.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not to bad thank you . few laps, up to 3rd and no stalls .
> 
> what's planned for tomorrow day out?


Hi John
Tomorrrow it is going to rain so we are going to the indoor climbing centre.
The kids often drive me up the wall and tomorrow will be no exception.
Just hope they don't keep me hanging around!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Yes, I'm afraid skeleton Elmo went out of season!


I must admit, I do like this one.
Seems you, somehow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> same here, i ship jade off to here mums and lock myself away. just put my name in the hat though, least I'll enjoy this


If you're gonna do it international, then so am I.
(not that there's a lot of choice if I put only in Morocco.)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm nearly better, poor wifey's got a chest infection and is on antibiotics.
> Hopefully that will sort things out.




oh no  though she was on the mend


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm nearly better, poor wifey's got a chest infection and is on antibiotics.
> Hopefully that will sort things out.


Feel better, Wifey!

Aha! I just realized what was wrong with that word, 'bought'. I should have said 'bout'.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> Tomorrrow it is going to rain so we are going to the indoor climbing centre.
> The kids often drive me up the wall and tomorrow will be no exception.
> Just hope they don't keep me hanging around!




roped into it?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> bloomin pumpkin is a bit too furry inside now to use  , may try stuffing a mask


If you get a coat on a hanger and add the mask then position it so that when the wardrobe door opens it looks like someone is standing in there, that will get a good reaction!!
I almost stopped my sister breathing when I did that with a teddy bear years ago!!
I could hear her gasping as I waited downstairs!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> wolf of Wall Street?? very funny scene


I think it might be Great Gatsby? I've never watched Wolf of Wallstreet, due to knowing how violated my brain would feel afterwards.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you're gonna do it international, then so am I.
> (not that there's a lot of choice if I put only in Morocco.)




woohoo . hey it all in good fun, why not


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> If you get a coat on a hanger and add the mask then position it so that when the door opens it looks like someone is standing there, that will get a good reaction!!
> I almost stopped my sister breathing when I did that with a teddy bear years ago!!
> I could hear her gasping as I waited downstairs!!




i still have party poppers as well


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think it might be Great Gatsby? I've never watched Wolf of Wallstreet, due to knowing how violated my brain would feel afterwards.




it is a good film though yes, it glamourises nasty habits and attitudes


----------



## spud's_mum

Aww I love this photo of cheddar


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no, sadly the question 'What.................................for?' to have a meaning equal to 'why' is acceptable colloquial English.
> Hi, Yvonne, fancy a coffee or something ?



No thank you...just dropped in to perform my mod duties....dropping back out now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh no  though she was on the mend


So did I, but chest infections often follow her illnesses.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> roped into it?


Yeah I was!
I thought we were off somewhere warm and sunny,
but the instructor said 'karabiner' not Caribbean!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Feel better, Wifey!
> 
> Aha! I just realized what was wrong with that word, 'bought'. I should have said 'bout'.


She's gone out, silly sausage that she is, but i'll tell her later, thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If you get a coat on a hanger and add the mask then position it so that when the wardrobe door opens it looks like someone is standing in there, that will get a good reaction!!
> I almost stopped my sister breathing when I did that with a teddy bear years ago!!
> I could hear her gasping as I waited downstairs!!


Meanie, mean meanie!!!!
ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo . hey it all in good fun, why not


Why not indeed ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it is a good film though yes, it glamourises nasty habits and attitudes


Tis a great film!
Wifey and I loved it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww I love this photo of cheddar
> View attachment 154522


So do I!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you...just dropped in to perform my mod duties....dropping back out now.


Oh, alright. 
You're most welcome anytime.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meanie, mean meanie!!!!
> ha de ha.


I was studying for my A Levels and was bored and she was easy prey - was nervous about going upstairs on her own.
Another time I sat the same Teddy up in bed in my dads dressing gown, cap and glasses so that as she opened the door it looked like a man sat in her bed!! That one caused a good scream!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So did I, but chest infections often follow her illnesses.



 best wishes to mrs adam!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
Just caught up with you!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yeah I was!
> I thought we were off somewhere warm and sunny,
> but the instructor said 'karabiner' not Caribbean!




could call in sick, say you have a 'crampon'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> best wishes to mrs adam!


Hear hear!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> could call in sick, say you have a 'crampon'


I'll do that without belay!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> Just caught up with you!




oooohhh ooohhh the funky gibbon!!! (still random pops into my head!!) grrr lol


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll do that without belay!!




I tried using that excuse once but couldn't follow it through... 

didn't have the stomach for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was studying for my A Levels and was bored and she was easy prey - was nervous about going upstairs on her own.
> Another time I sat the same Teddy up in bed in my dads dressing gown, cap and glasses so that as she opened the door it looked like a man sat in her bed!! That one caused a good scream!


I wasn't so subtle, I'm afraid.
Just a case of hitting my brothers with the largest movable object.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best wishes to mrs adam!


Mrs adam ???
Oh, wifey!!!!
Learned her name a while back, but I forget now.
Thanks!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wasn't so subtle, I'm afraid.
> Just a case of hitting my brothers with the largest movable object.


The psychological stuff doesn't leave bruises!
.....and lasts much, much longer!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> Just caught up with you!


Good evening, Lyn, quite busy in here at the moment!!!
Hurraahhh!!!!!!!
How are you ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn, quite busy in here at the moment!!!
> Hurraahhh!!!!!!!
> How are you ?


I'm good thanks.
Yes there has been a lot of lovely people popping in and out today.
Lots to read and catch up on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The psychological stuff doesn't leave bruises!
> .....and lasts much, much longer!!!!


Oh, don't worry!
i think I damaged them psychologically, too


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks.
> Yes there has been a lot of lovely people popping in and out today.
> Lots to read and catch up on!



You're telling me; gone for an hour and there's like 50+ new posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks.
> Yes there has been a lot of lovely people popping in and out today.
> Lots to read and catch up on!


it's only the third of the month and we've had 23 different posters already!!!! 
Splendid!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mrs adam ???
> Oh, wifey!!!!
> Learned her name a while back, but I forget now.
> Thanks!!




sarah if memory serves?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You're telling me; gone for an hour and there's like 50+ new posts.


That's okay, Yvonne's been moderating us, so only read if you want to do so.
Good afternoon !


----------



## johnandjade

and the trap is set... left door ajar, lamp and tv on...





hee hee hee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sarah if memory serves?


Nearly! 
But not quite.


----------



## johnandjade

maby black socks in the eyes??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and the trap is set... left door ajar, lamp and tv on...
> View attachment 154524
> View attachment 154525
> View attachment 154526
> 
> 
> hee hee hee


Poor wifey probably wouldn't even notice!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly!
> But not quite.



sara?? or wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> maby black socks in the eyes??


Yeah, go for it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sara?? or wifey!


Either!!!!! 
Correct!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, go for it!




i'll have black eyes tomorrow!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> and the trap is set... left door ajar, lamp and tv on...
> View attachment 154524
> View attachment 154525
> View attachment 154526
> 
> 
> hee hee hee


That's awesome


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> maby black socks in the eyes??


No the white looks scarier!


----------



## johnandjade

but the black socks are smelly


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154527
> 
> 
> 
> but the black socks are smelly


Like a rotting corpse?
perfect!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Like a rotting corpse?
> perfect!




would be an improvement!


----------



## johnandjade

... sat in living room with door closed and tv volume low! after all this build up i bet it won't work


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey my telly just turned itself on!!
Scared the living daylights out of me!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Blimey my telly just turned itself on!!
> Scared the living daylights out of me!!!




ahh missshhh moneypenny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey my telly just turned itself on!!
> Scared the living daylights out of me!!!


Tell the ghosties they've missed Halloween by three nights!


----------



## johnandjade

i can actually do a good rodger moore...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can actually do a good rodger moore...
> View attachment 154529


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The famous eyebrow acting!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i can actually do a good rodger moore...
> View attachment 154529


That's scarier than the thing in the bed!!


----------



## johnandjade

sean connery... apart from the film 'the rock' I can't think of any roll he played wich the character is Scottish?? 

highlander is too funny, 
'im ramereshhh, from ssshhhpain! '


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The famous eyebrow acting!




jade hates it, the ' what did you just say' look


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey just came home with some lamb's lettuce from the supermarket!!!!!
This will be Tidgy's first time, they've never had it before.


----------



## johnandjade

i can do this


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey just came home with some lamb's lettuce from the supermarket!!!!!
> This will be Tidgy's first time, they've never had it before.




lucky tidgy . no Burger King for daddy?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey just came home with some lamb's lettuce from the supermarket!!!!!
> This will be Tidgy's first time, they've never had it before.


Lola loved it at first, then he would only eat it if I separated the leaves
then he ate everything around it but left the lambs lettuce.
So he's having a break from it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i can do this


never seen that before
very funny!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> never seen that before
> very funny!!




did you see the phill collins one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sean connery... apart from the film 'the rock' I can't think of any roll he played wich the character is Scottish??
> 
> highlander is too funny,
> 'im ramereshhh, from ssshhhpain! '


Got me there, not sure.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> did you see the phill collins one?


Nope I must have gone through a phase of not watching tv


----------



## johnandjade

i'll say nos da for now....




tee hee hee x


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nope I must have gone through a phase of not watching tv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lucky tidgy . no Burger King for daddy?


No. 
But a few bottles of nice dry white!!!!
Huurrrrraaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnanmuchdjade said:


>


Great
lol
Much better looking than Phil!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola loved it at first, then he would only eat it if I separated the leaves
> then he ate everything around it but left the lambs lettuce.
> So he's having a break from it.


Tidgy does this.
Loves something.
Than likes it.
Then ok, I'll have a little.
Then, "No fear, I'm bored of that".


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'll say nos da for now....
> 
> View attachment 154530
> 
> 
> 
> tee hee hee x


Nos da to you too
Hope you live to tell the tale of what happened tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Nos da, John.
Hope you manage to live til tomorrow! 
Not see you then, I expect!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nos da to you too
> Hope you live to tell the tale of what happened tomorrow!!


Snap!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli!
> How are you both today?


Good morning Adam (it's 12.40 am)! How are you? And how's Wifey and what about  Tidgy? 

Hope that you are now better. We're fine, though the boring Winter days began. 

Best regards to Wifey and hugs to Tidgy fro Oli.


----------



## johnandjade

it worked and a got her when she came in living room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 12th place for October gaining 14 points to take on to the end of the year is...................Ken!
@Cowboy_Ken 
Hope to see more of you this month as you return to your friends in The Cold Dark Room and elsewhere, all over the Forum.
(you've got a lot of friends, you know! )
Welcome back, Ken, grab yourself a Coors or two!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it worked and a got her when she came in living room


Did she scream?
- on both occasions?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam (it's 12.40 am)! How are you? And how's Wifey and what about  Tidgy?
> 
> Hope that you are now better. We're fine, though the boring Winter days began.
> 
> Best regards to Wifey and hugs to Tidgy fro Oli.


Morning, Gillian! 
Sleep well, Oli! 
Wifey's a bit ill, chest infection, so on antibiotics.
I'm pretty well and Tidgy's gonna have lambs lettuce for breakfast, for the first time!
Hope you're well and that Oli's behaving himself.
Tidgy sends hugs and kisses and wifey her best regards!!!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and get my kit organised for tomorrow
then make myself a packed lunch and get Lola's food ready
(hope I don't get them mixed up other wise I'll be eating salad sprinkled with grass)
So I will say goodnight to you now.
Thanks for the fun!!
See you soon and take care!
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it worked and a got her when she came in living room


And you're still alive ???
Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did she scream?
> - on both occasions?


I think wifey would use some choice language in her posh accent rather than scream.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian!
> Sleep well, Oli!
> Wifey's a bit ill, chest infection, so on antibiotics.
> I'm pretty well and Tidgy's gonna have lambs lettuce for breakfast, for the first time!
> Hope you're well and that Oli's behaving himself.
> Tidgy sends hugs and kisses and wifey her best regards!!!


Oli is in deep sleep and most probably dreaming of his girlfriend....hmmm.

Sorry to hear that Wifey is ill. Wises to get well soon, Wifey!

What is the weather like back there these days? I don't think it's as cold as it is here, is it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and get my kit organised for tomorrow
> then make myself a packed lunch and get Lola's food ready
> (hope I don't get them mixed up other wise I'll be eating salad sprinkled with grass)
> So I will say goodnight to you now.
> Thanks for the fun!!
> See you soon and take care!
> Nos da!


Thanks to you, too, a fun day in here. 
I think i'm getting lamb's lettuce sandwiches!
Bleuch!
Night night!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and get my kit organised for tomorrow
> then make myself a packed lunch and get Lola's food ready
> (hope I don't get them mixed up other wise I'll be eating salad sprinkled with grass)
> So I will say goodnight to you now.
> Thanks for the fun!!
> See you soon and take care!
> Nos da!


Good night and sweet dreams Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli is in deep sleep and most probably dreaming of his girlfriend....hmmm.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Wifey is ill. Wises to get well soon, Wifey!
> 
> What is the weather like back there these days? I don't think it's as cold as it is here, is it?


Tidgy is definitely dreaming of Oli, she has a soppy smile on her face! 
Temperature today was 21° C.
But rising again from tomorrow and no rain!!.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is definitely dreaming of Oli, she has a soppy smile on her face!
> Temperature today was 21° C.
> But rising again from tomorrow and no rain!!.


Lucky you.....21 degrees C and no rain. Here, it poured with rain this afternoon and temp dropped without prior notice. "Goodness!" I thought. "Winter is back and NOT welcome back!!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 11th place for October, earning 15 points to carry through to the end of the year is..........Shannon!
@stojanovski92113 
I know you're very busy but it's much appreciated that you still find time to pop in and say 'Hi' to us all in The Cold Dark Room!!! 
Thank you!!!!
Hurrraaaahhhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you.....21 degrees C and no rain. Here, it poured with rain this afternoon and temp dropped without prior notice. "Goodness!" I thought. "Winter is back and NOT welcome back!!"


We'll be back up to near 30 by the end of the week, I expect, and probably no rain! !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll be back up to near 30 by the end of the week, I expect, and probably no rain! !


WOW! 30 degrees C at this time of the year?! When does the *cold* weather begin? Or doesn't it?!

A message to Wifey, this time:
Dear Wifey,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> WOW! 30 degrees C at this time of the year?! When does the *cold* weather begin? Or doesn't it?!
> 
> A message to Wifey, this time:
> Dear Wifey,


Thanks, Gillian, I showed it to wifey and she said "Awwww!" or something and to say thank you.
Cold for December, January and maybe a bit of Feb here. 
Not too bad. 
One year we had 30 degrees for Christmas day!
Hurrraahhh!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian, I showed it to wifey and she said "Awwww!" or something and to say thank you.
> Cold for December, January and maybe a bit of Feb here.
> Not too bad.
> One year we had 30 degrees for Christmas day!
> Hurrraahhh!!!!


Incredible....30 degrees C for Christmas!!  Here it'd be either freezing cold or even snowing in Dec.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Incredible....30 degrees C for Christmas!!  Here it'd be either freezing cold or even snowing in Dec.


Only an hour's drive away, up in the mountains, it will snow.
We have Swiss style villages up there and a ski resort.
I expect i'll be skiing if I'm well enough!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only an hours drive away, up in the mountains, it will snow.
> We have Swiss style villages up there and a ski resort.
> I expect i'll be skiing if I'm well enough!


Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Tried to get on the trampoline but missed and scraped my leg on the metal... Only I could do this!
> View attachment 154497


Sorry about that, and wishes for a speed recovery!

Take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it!


i'll see how well I am.
Hope I do, thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll see how well I am.
> Hope I do, thanks.


Adam, what's up? Don't mean to interfere in your personal/private affairs, but...something seems to be "wrong" if so I may put it. Hope that I'm mistaken.


----------



## meech008

Hi all! Busy day today, just now checking in. Filled out my application for my Registry exam today! I should get my candidate status report in a week or so, and then I can schedule my exam for as soon as I graduate! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, what's up? Don't mean to interfere in your personal/private affairs, but...something seems to be "wrong" if so I may put it. Hope that I'm mistaken.


Just problems with my breathing.
Not too bad right now, but it's up and down.
nothing to worry about, but skiing might be a bit much for me this year.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> i can do this


OMG! *snort* that was hilarious!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi all! Busy day today, just now checking in. Filled out my application for my Registry exam today! I should get my candidate status report in a week or so, and then I can schedule my exam for as soon as I graduate! How is everyone?


Good luck with all that, Meech.
Sounds like more progress is being made. 
i'm not too bad , thanks, a moderate day.


----------



## meech008

Thanks! Sorry to hear about wifey. Hopefully those meds do the trick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks! Sorry to hear about wifey. Hopefully those meds do the trick


It usually does.
Thanks!
Ben still making good progress?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It usually does.
> Thanks!
> Ben still making good progress?


Yes! He starts therapy tomorrow and I'm thoroughly expecting to come home to a cranky guy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Into the top 10 for October!!!!
And in 10th place, earning 16 points to carry on to the end of the year is.............Noel!!!
@AZtortMom 
Hello, Noel...
Thanks so much for all the fun and pictures, you're really great to have about in this Cold Dark Room.
Always brightening the place up!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Into the top 10 for October!!!!
> And in 10th place, earning 16 points to carry on to the end of the year is.............Noel!!!
> @AZtortMom
> Hello, Noel...
> Thanks so much for all the fun and pictures, you're really great to have about in this Cold Dark Room.
> Always brightening the place up!


Yay!
It's always fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes! He starts therapy tomorrow and I'm thoroughly expecting to come home to a cranky guy


Oh, dear!
Well, it's all for the best and he'll know that! 
And he'll know he's doing well!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!
> Its always fun


Well, you certainly are!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 11th place for October, earning 15 points to carry through to the end of the year is..........Shannon!
> @stojanovski92113
> I know you're very busy but it's much appreciated that you still find time to pop in and say 'Hi' to us all in The Cold Dark Room!!!
> Thank you!!!!
> Hurrraaaahhhhhh


What would I do without you guys??!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> What would I do without you guys??!!


What would we do without you ?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What would we do without you ?



Probably think about _Far and Away_ a lot less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Probably think about _Far and Away_ a lot less.


That's a soap opera, is it not ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a soap opera, is it not ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Oh, golly!!!
I was thinking of "Home and Away" an awful Australian soap.
Did see this film, though i'd nearly forgotten it. 
Terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i'm tired again, so i'll bid you a good night!!!!!
Night night Cold Dark Roomerlons.
Good night Cold Dark Room...
Catch all you lovely people in the morning.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! kettles on . another wet miserable day here but the sun is shining in my head  wibble


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. Raining here too.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Raining here too.



good morning mr ed . hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just problems with my breathing.
> Not too bad right now, but it's up and down.
> nothing to worry about, but skiing might be a bit much for me this year.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. Hope you're all well, and that you-Adam- are better.

Regards to Wifey, hoping that she too, is better, and hugs to Tidgy from Oli who's relaxing.


----------



## johnandjade

hallo miss gillian! (waves) hope you and oli are keeping well


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> OMG! *snort* that was hilarious!!


Hi, hope you're well. 

Goodness, that was really funny!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hallo miss gillian! (waves) hope you and oli are keeping well


Hi John, we're fine, though the weather changed: temp dropped and there's a very annoying *sandstorm* - UGH!! Plus rain is expected. 

How are you back there. Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just problems with my breathing.
> Not too bad right now, but it's up and down.
> nothing to worry about, but skiing might be a bit much for me this year.



Dear Adam,







Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm tired again, so i'll bid you a good night!!!!!
> Night night Cold Dark Roomerlons.
> Good night Cold Dark Room...
> Catch all you lovely people in the morning.


Hope you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Everyone at Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, we're fine, though the weather changed: temp dropped and there's a very annoying *sandstorm* - UGH!! Plus rain is expected.
> 
> How are you back there. Hope you're well.




all good here thanks  another sandstorm. locked inside again?


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm, KFC or Burger King??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! kettles on . another wet miserable day here but the sun is shining in my head  wibble


Afternoon, John!!! 
Sun is shining and I'm late today, very busy here.
Lots of coffee downed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Raining here too.


Morning, Ed!!! 
Sunny, sun, sun all the way here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. Hope you're all well, and that you-Adam- are better.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, hoping that she too, is better, and hugs to Tidgy from Oli who's relaxing.


Afternoon, Gillian, not too bad today and wifey a bit better too, thanks.
Tidgy's enjoying lambs lettuce from the supermarket for the very first time and offers a bit to Oli!
Hope you are both well at your end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, KFC or Burger King??


What did you go for in the end ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!!!
> Sun is shining and I'm late today, very busy here.
> Lots of coffee downed.




afternoon boss  lessons today?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did you go for in the end ?




just about to head out, still undecided:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon boss  lessons today?


Yep!
Second one about now, so catch you in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just about to head out, still undecided:/


Burger King for me, every time!
(with this choice, anyway).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Burger King for me, every time!
> (with this choice, anyway).




in here now  , bacon XL meal


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone! Bright and sunny today and my new clinical site is by the water so the air smells deliciously salty. Ben has his first day of therapy today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in here now  , bacon XL meal


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! Bright and sunny today and my new clinical site is by the water so the air smells deliciously salty. Ben has his first day of therapy today!


Morning, Michelle!!!
Enjoy your day, good luck to Ben and good luck with his crabbiness!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hi!! Hows everyone doing today? It was 74 degrees yesterday and it will be just as warm today! This is unusually warm for this time of year. What's a bummer is I'm gone again all day and can't let my torts out  It's been nice weather this fall. Hmmmm


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! Bright and sunny today and my new clinical site is by the water so the air smells deliciously salty. Ben has his first day of therapy today!




morning meech! good luck day and hope mr isn't too sore


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle!!!
> Enjoy your day, good luck to Ben and good luck with his crabbiness!


He warned me last night that he was going to be crabby, I told him I was wayyyy ahead of that haha


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> morning meech! good luck day and hope mr isn't too sore


Morning! He'll be sore I'm sure  just means he's healing. The doctor said that his tear, of you were looking at a clock, was from 7 o clock to 5 o clock. He very nearly ripped completely through


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi!! Hows everyone doing today? It was 74 degrees yesterday and it will be just as warm today! This is unusually warm for this time of year. What's a bummer is I'm gone again all day and can't let my torts out  It's been nice weather this fall. Hmmmm




allo' (waves) its around 50F here just now, which is actually not too bad for us!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning! He'll be sore I'm sure  just means he's healing. The doctor said that his tear, of you were looking at a clock, was from 7 o clock to 5 o clock. He very nearly ripped completely through




wow!! that's a nasty one


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wow!! that's a nasty one


When he does something he does it good!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, we're fine, though the weather changed: temp dropped and there's a very annoying *sandstorm* - UGH!! Plus rain is expected.
> 
> How are you back there. Hope you're well.


A sandstorm plus rain sounds like a big MESS!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> allo' (waves) its around 50F here just now, which is actually not too bad for us!


Have a great rest of the day! I'm off to begin mine


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The rain stopped and it is just flat out hot and steamy.........
Great if you happen to be a Redfooted tortoise! (Not a great big dude.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rain stopped and it is just flat out hot and steamy.........
> Great if you happen to be a Redfooted tortoise! (Not a great big dude.)




perfect excuse for some mountain dew


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> in here now  , bacon XL meal






Been craving one of these for like a week. Poor planning on my part I suppose.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> A sandstorm plus rain sounds like a big MESS!!!


Oh yes, definitely a mess! Can't even open the windows or shutters, due to sandstorm. Mind you if it rains, the rain may get the sand and dust out of our way. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, not too bad today and wifey a bit better too, thanks.
> Tidgy's enjoying lambs lettuce from the supermarket for the very first time and offers a bit to Oli!
> Hope you are both well at your end.


Hi Adam, glad to hear you're at least a bit better. Take it easy, please.

Oli says "THANKS" to Tidgy for the lamb lettuce and adds: "YUMMY, THAT WAS REALLY GOD TIDGY! ONLY IF WE COULD BE TOGETHER SIDE BY SIDE." And he send her a BIG KISS.

We're fine though the place is going through horrible sandstorms! YUCK!

Regards to Wifey. Hope she is well today.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! Bright and sunny today and my new clinical site is by the water so the air smells deliciously salty. Ben has his first day of therapy today!


Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> View attachment 154568


Good afternoon!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> all good here thanks  another sandstorm. locked inside again?


Yes..."*imprisoned*" indoors yet again. Oh my!


----------



## meech008

Registry prep has begun.......dun dun dun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi!! Hows everyone doing today? It was 74 degrees yesterday and it will be just as warm today! This is unusually warm for this time of year. What's a bummer is I'm gone again all day and can't let my torts out  It's been nice weather this fall. Hmmmm


Hi there, Shannon....
I, also am too busy today to get Tidgy outside and it's sunny here as well.
Never mind, she got out the last two days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He warned me last night that he was going to be crabby, I told him I was wayyyy ahead of that haha


So was I!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> View attachment 154568


Morning, Noel..........and friends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A sandstorm plus rain sounds like a big MESS!!!


Top of the morning to you, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Have a great rest of the day! I'm off to begin mine


You have a splendid day, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 154574
> 
> 
> Been craving one of these for like a week. Poor planning on my part I suppose.


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rain stopped and it is just flat out hot and steamy.........
> Great if you happen to be a Redfooted tortoise! (Not a great big dude.)


Morning, Ed, as a skinny, tall sort, I rather like humidity.
Used to love living in the Thai rain forests, that's real humidity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, glad to hear you're at least a bit better. Take it easy, please.
> 
> Oli says "THANKS" to Tidgy for the lamb lettuce and adds: "YUMMY, THAT WAS REALLY GOD TIDGY! ONLY IF WE COULD BE TOGETHER SIDE BY SIDE." And he send her a BIG KISS.
> 
> We're fine though the place is going through horrible sandstorms! YUCK!
> 
> Regards to Wifey. Hope she is well today.


What a romantic Oli is!! 
Tidgy's having an afternoon nap, but I will wake her for supper in a bit. 
Wifey's out again. 
I've got one more lesson in half an hour, then free for the day. 
Good luck with the sandstorms, we have only had one in the ten years I've been here, but we are up in the mountains, so they're rare.
Hardly ever much wind at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Registry prep has begun.......dun dun dun


Nice pen!!
Good luck!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice pen!!
> Good luck!


I love that pen! It writes so smoothly. How are you and wifey today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love that pen! It writes so smoothly. How are you and wifey today?


I'm good, ta.
Wifey a lot better and out teaching at a school in the New Town, but she'll be tired tonight. 
I love writing with nice pens!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, ta.
> Wifey a lot better and out teaching at a school in the New Town, but she'll be tired tonight.
> I love writing with nice pens!


It's aways exhausting to go out after you've been poorly. I'm a bit of a fiend with pens....I always seem to end up with more in my pocket than I've started out with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's aways exhausting to go out after you've been poorly. I'm a bit of a fiend with pens....I always seem to end up with more in my pocket than I've started out with.


Sadly, several of my students are keen on that trick, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 9th place for October earning 17 points to carry through to the end of the year is.....................Chrissy!!!!
,,,,,,,,,,@Prairie Mom 
Result, the biggest climber on the chart this month!!!
Hope you can manage to honour us with your most likeable presence again this month!!!!
Thanks for all your lovely posts, here, in The Cold Dark Room, and elsewhere.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a romantic Oli is!!
> Tidgy's having an afternoon nap, but I will wake her for supper in a bit.
> Wifey's out again.
> I've got one more lesson in half an hour, then free for the day.
> Good luck with the sandstorms, we have only had one in the ten years I've been here, but we are up in the mountains, so they're rare.
> Hardly ever much wind at all.


Yes....OLI my beloved tort and OLI the GK are both romantic, don't you think so? Hmmmmm (as far as the GK is concerned).

Sandstorms *were *(past tense) rare here. There's been a horrible change in climate, it seems.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, several of my students are keen on that trick, too.


I don't mean to! I try to make a conscious effort to return them....most of the time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> perfect excuse for some mountain dew


What else is there?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What else is there?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

some of the irn bru adverts are hilarious, some of them even got banned from tv :/


----------



## johnandjade

a wee jokie joke then.... 

i never studied history at school... I couldn't see any future in it


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154596



I'd always heard Irn Bru referenced and assumed it was a beer or some sort of alcohol.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I'd always heard Irn Bru referenced and assumed it was a beer or some sort of alcohol.




it is often used for mixing with vodka, even comes in pre mixed bottles! not for me though, I prefer mine raw  

it also been used to flavour ice cream and even sausages!! i kid you not. they also make chew bars that rip fillings out your teeth :/


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

there is an 'irn bru' fun fair held every year around Christmas, jade and i have went last few years, want a laugh.... heres last years pic


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have a splendid day, too!


 Thanks I just left one job heading to the other one. But I've been training to get my dog grooming certificate and I cant believe how people take care of their animals it's truly just sad!!!


----------



## meech008

Ground chicken taco salad for lunch! Nomzzzz


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 9th place for October earning 17 points to carry through to the end of the year is.....................Chrissy!!!!
> ,,,,,,,,,,@Prairie Mom
> Result, the biggest climber on the chart this month!!!
> Hope you can manage to honour us with your most likeable presence again this month!!!!
> Thanks for all your lovely posts, here, in The Cold Dark Room, and elsewhere.


Awww...you're so nice I've been peeking in from time to time. I pop on and off so much that I feel like it's hard to keep up in these fast moving chats. You're all just too interesting


----------



## johnandjade

chicken stuffed with haggis, wrapped in bacon for tea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes....OLI my beloved tort and OLI the GK are both romantic, don't you think so? Hmmmmm (as far as the GK is concerned).
> 
> Sandstorms *were *(past tense) rare here. There's been a horrible change in climate, it seems.


I have no idea of how romantic Oliver Kahn maybe! 
But yes, the world climate seems to be in an awful mess at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I don't mean to! I try to make a conscious effort to return them....most of the time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What else is there?


We've got Dr Pepper's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154596


It's quite nice, actually!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there is an 'irn bru' fun fair held every year around Christmas, jade and i have went last few years, want a laugh.... heres last years pic
> View attachment 154599


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 154600


One day........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks I just left one job heading to the other one. But I've been training to get my dog grooming certificate and I cant believe how people take care of their animals it's truly just sad!!!


You would have apoplexy here.
Dogs are usually locked on a terrace all day and thrown out to scavenge and fend for themselves in the streets at night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ground chicken taco salad for lunch! Nomzzzz


Nom nom nom.
Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Awww...you're so nice I've been peeking in from time to time. I pop on and off so much that I feel like it's hard to keep up in these fast moving chats. You're all just too interesting


Can't speak for myself, but there's a lot of fascinating, intriguing and lovely people in The Cold Dark Room, and you're one of them!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chicken stuffed with haggis, wrapped in bacon for tea


Seriously yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Protein overload!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> there is an 'irn bru' fun fair held every year around Christmas, jade and i have went last few years, want a laugh.... heres last years pic
> View attachment 154599



For a moment you feel bad for Jade; then you realize that she probably knew what she was signing up for beforehand


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a soap opera, is it not ?


You thinking of Home and Away?
The Ozzie soap?

Oops - just read on a bit and yes it was!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've got Dr Pepper's.



Further proof that it's all been done before. 
http://shirtoid.com/107577/the-doctor-pepper/


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!!!
> I was thinking of "Home and Away" an awful Australian soap.
> Did see this film, though i'd nearly forgotten it.
> Terrible.



It's like history but better.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Protein overload!!!!!




stake tomorrow me thinks


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> For a moment you feel bad for Jade; then you realize that she probably knew what she was signing up for beforehand




por girl must have the patience of a saint to put up with me


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One day........


Are you going to the conference at the Mesa center before the show it's by the TTPG ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's like history but better.


Hollywood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stake tomorrow me thinks


Cholesterol is quite my favourite life threatening foodstuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> por girl must have the patience of a saint to put up with me


Wifey, too, bless them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Are you going to the conference at the Mesa center before the show it's by the TTPG ?


I mean one day I would like to go, I'm in Africa, it's too far to go for me at the moment.
I hope to get to the states next year or the year after for a couple of months.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I mean one day I would like to go, I'm in Africa, it's too far to go for me at the moment.
> I hope to get to the states next year or the year after for a couple of months.



https://www.couchsurfing.com/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> https://www.couchsurfing.com/


Nice hotels would be more my style, I fancy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 8th place for October, taking 18 points on to the end of the year is...............Cameron!!!
@jaizei 
You were doing much better, but your recent absence while you cannibalized your microwave (or whatever) cost you a few places. 
Still enjoying (most of) your clever and fun links and videos.
Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, in twenty fifth place for October and gaining a point to take on to the end of the year is..........Austin.
> @Killerrookie
> Started the month off nicely but then vanished.
> Hope you're ok!!!!!


25th? Hmmmm, I need 1st.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> 25th? Hmmmm, I need 1st.


A CDR first? You have to be in it to win it!!
Some of us are only here so often 'cause we can't find the door!!


----------



## Killerrookie

I have to much school work to be on here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening!!


Good evening, Lyn!
Hope you've had an at least tolerable day!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I have to much school work to be on here.


Me too, sometimes......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> 25th? Hmmmm, I need 1st.


Crikey, Austin, you'll have to be here posting in all of your free time!!!!
Still, nice to see you, so to speak.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn!
> Hope you've had an at least tolerable day!


Hi Adam had a great day today, lots of fun at the climbing wall!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I have to much school work to be on here.


Boooooo!!!!!!!!!
Sensible, but Boooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam had a great day today, lots of fun at the climbing wall!


Do you actually get to climb yourself ?
Or just watch the kids falling off ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you actually get to climb yourself ?
> Or just watch the kids falling off ?


No we have a go too!
Sometimes the kids need to see that if the staff trust the ropes then they will be OK,
they also like the fact we don't ask them to do things that we won't do ourselves.
They were all pretty good, a couple of potential Spidermen in the group; some were very nervous
but they all had a go which is all we ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No we have a go too!
> Sometimes the kids need to see that if the staff trust the ropes then they will be OK,
> they also like the fact we don't ask them to do things that we won't do ourselves.
> They were all pretty good, a couple of potential Spidermen in the group; some were very nervous
> but they all had a go which is all we ask.


Wouldn't mind a go myself!
I like climbing, especially when there's little ones to use as stepping stones!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice hotels would be more my style, I fancy.


My style of camping ( with TV , micro wave , and a big soft bed !)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My style of camping ( with TV , micro wave , and a big soft bed !)


Yup, and a mini bar.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooo!!!!!!!!!
> Sensible, but Boooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, how have you been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha, how have you been?


I've been a bit ill actually, but much better now, busy teaching English and having fun! 
What about yourself, other than school?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been a bit ill actually, but much better now, busy teaching English and having fun!
> What about yourself, other than school?


Oooo you do English? You could help me with every essay I get this year! Jk. 
Actually, I'm doing better than my previous years. I'm starting to read again also hahahha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oooo you do English? You could help me with every essay I get this year! Jk.
> Actually, I'm doing better than my previous years. I'm starting to read again also hahahha.


That's good!
Reading is cool and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise. 
If you do need help, you only need to ask!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's good!
> Reading is cool and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.
> If you do need help, you only need to ask!!!


Yup! Went yesterday to get more books.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yup! Went yesterday to get more books.


You can never have too many books!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You would have apoplexy here.
> Dogs are usually locked on a terrace all day and thrown out to scavenge and fend for themselves in the streets at night.


I can't handle stuff like that! I am an animal sucker. It kills me to see animals mistreated!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can't handle stuff like that! I am an animal sucker. It kills me to see animals mistreated!!


It's really bad, but things are improving, slowly.
And, sadly, animal cruelty exists everywhere.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's really bad, but things are improving, slowly.
> And, sadly, animal cruelty exists everywhere.


That is very true. So sad


----------



## Lyn W

Just popped back to say goodnight
so...um....goodnight!
Take care everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just popped back to say goodnight
> so...um....goodnight!
> Take care everyone.


Nos da, Lyn.
Hope you've had a good evening and sleep well.
See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room!
Tis bin very quiet tonight.
Oh, well, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Momof4

Good evening CDR! 
I have resorted to having a night cap! I'm exhausted from taking care of my 12 week old grandson! He cried a lot today and it's harder taking care of someone else's baby! 


Do I get any points for this post


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Good evening CDR!
> I have resorted to having a night cap! I'm exhausted from taking care of my 12 week old grandson! He cried a lot today and it's harder taking care of someone else's baby!
> 
> 
> Do I get any points for this post



good mornooning, quite right. i' still maintain baby monitors should have a snooze button


----------



## johnandjade

remember, remember the 5th of November.. gun powder, treason and plot! 

good mornooning cold dark roommates! wondering what silly way we could have some fireworks in here without sacrificing some jellyfish? 


did you here about the chap who stole a box of fireworks??? 
... the police 'let him off'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good evening CDR!
> I have resorted to having a night cap! I'm exhausted from taking care of my 12 week old grandson! He cried a lot today and it's harder taking care of someone else's baby!
> 
> 
> Do I get any points for this post


Yes!
Hi, Kathy.
Medicinal nightcap perfectly acceptable! 
Taking care of babies always worth some points, more if you post piccies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> remember, remember the 5th of November.. gun powder, treason and plot!
> 
> good mornooning cold dark roommates! wondering what silly way we could have some fireworks in here without sacrificing some jellyfish?
> 
> 
> did you here about the chap who stole a box of fireworks???
> ... the police 'let him off'


Morning, John!!!!
"I see no reason, why gunpowder treason,
should ever be forgot!"
Fireworks in here????
Rather dangerous, I'll get a box forthwith!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed!!! 
Happy World Beard Day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Really? I should treat my beard to some extra shampoo.
did you do anything for the occasion?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Really? I should treat my beard to some extra shampoo.
> did you do anything for the occasion?


I shall give it a nice trim, haven't done so for two months so it's a bit bushy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In seventh place for October, earning 19 points to carry over to the end of the year, is........Kirsty!
@kirsty Johnston 
Hurraaahhhhh!!!!!!
Thanks Kirsty for all your posts, fun and friendliness!!!!
Tremendous to have you here in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

woo hoo, the lad that's been working with me took a half day so im left in peace this afternoon. means I don't have to fix any mistakes .


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo, the lad that's been working with me took a half day so im left in peace this afternoon. means I don't have to fix any mistakes .


That's always nice


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello friends. I hope all are having a nice day. I was supposed to work this morning but I was told not to come in today...Thank you!! So, I can get caught up on things like, relaxing and drinking coffee before going to my other job. I'm happy


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's always nice




only problem is i've ran out of work:/. I have targets to meet so need to find something to do. might just sneak away early though. how's you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woo hoo, the lad that's been working with me took a half day so im left in peace this afternoon. means I don't have to fix any mistakes .


 Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's always nice


Morning, Shannon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello friends. I hope all are having a nice day. I was supposed to work this morning but I was told not to come in today...Thank you!! So, I can get caught up on things like, relaxing and drinking coffee before going to my other job. I'm happy


Lucky, lucky, you! 
Gives you a little bit of R and R, at least!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> only problem is i've ran out of work:/. I have targets to meet so need to find something to do. might just sneak away early though. how's you today?


Doing well thank you. I am going to run some errands before I go to work. Trying to get caught up a little bit but other than that doing well, you have yourself a nice day.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Shannon!


Hello Adam! How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello Adam! How are you today?


Very well, thank you!
Another student in 5 minutes,then off for the evening. 
Tidgy's eating a huge amount of dandelion and lamb's lettuce, the hungry little girl, seems to be over her attempts at hibernation.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing well thank you. I am going to run some errands before I go to work. Trying to get caught up a little bit but other than that doing well, you have yourself a nice day.




you too


----------



## johnandjade

look what I got a shot of 



nice big merc, no pressure!! :/


----------



## Killerrookie

Nothing to doooo in science.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!!!
> Happy World Beard Day!



We need pics of your beards!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy 5th November!!
Not seen any kids asking for ' a Penny for the Guy' this year,
although they're not happy with pennies anymore - want at least 50p now,
- that's inflation for you!!
A wet evening but plenty of fireworks going off around here.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy 5th November!!
> Not seen any kids asking for ' a Penny for the Guy' this year,
> although they're not happy with pennies anymore - want at least 50p now,
> - that's inflation for you!!
> A wet evening but plenty of fireworks going off around here.




thankfully pretty quiet here . enjoyed the climbing yesterday then miss womblyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thankfully pretty quiet here . enjoyed the climbing yesterday then miss womblyn?


Hi John, yes we had a great time.
All Ok with you today?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, yes we had a great time.
> All Ok with you today?



glad to hear it . yeah it's been a good day thanks . came home to stake and chips for tea, new boots have arrived and just about to go for a nice hot radox bath with a cold beer. 

the grown up ladybird books arrived for jades Christmas arrived too! i gave her them early though. they are quite funny


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear it . yeah it's been a good day thanks . came home to stake and chips for tea, new boots have arrived and just about to go for a nice hot radox bath with a cold beer.
> 
> the grown up ladybird books arrived for jades Christmas arrived too! i gave her them early though. they are quite funny


I had a look at those and yes they do look funny.
Enjoy your cold beer bath with a hot radox!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Nothing to doooo in science.


Blimey!!!
I've got lots and lots of science to do!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I had a look at those and yes they do look funny.
> Enjoy your cold beer bath with a hot radox!




i shall do . thats the bloomin fireworks started though, smooth fm shall be getting turned up!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i shall do . thats the bloomin fireworks started though, smooth fm shall be getting turned up!


Yes its crazy around here at the moment fireworks everywhere - or my street is being subjected to mortar attacks!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes its crazy around here at the moment fireworks everywhere - or my street is being subjected to mortar attacks!







jades happy watching, im not so keen :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154671
> 
> 
> jades happy watching, im not so keen :/


I only like the quiet ones.
I think I have some sparklers left over from last year so I'll go and wave those about later,
just to mark the occasion.
Think most of the organised displays are Friday and Sat so there's days of this to come yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> We need pics of your beards!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 154672


That reminds me....
I need to buy some Brillo pads!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy 5th November!!
> Not seen any kids asking for ' a Penny for the Guy' this year,
> although they're not happy with pennies anymore - want at least 50p now,
> - that's inflation for you!!
> A wet evening but plenty of fireworks going off around here.


Evening, Lyn. 
Perhaps they stopped because 50p was too much of an ask, or maybe they just hang around rich neighbourhoods now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Perhaps they stopped because 50p was too much of an ask, or maybe they just hang around rich neighbourhoods now.


Prob too lazy to make a decent Guy
We used to love making a guy when I was a kid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154671
> 
> 
> jades happy watching, im not so keen :/


It looks like some of the houses are on fire in the background!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That reminds me....
> I need to buy some Brillo pads!


Wifey does say it feels like Brillo pads, but she's just go oversensitive skin!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Prob too lazy to make a decent Guy
> We used to love making a guy when I was a kid.


I lived way out in the sticks, so never did it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lived way out in the sticks, so never did it.


We weren't allowed to go collecting, but we always had a small bonfire to throw him on, fireworks, baked pots cooked in our Rayburn oven with butter or cheese and hot dogs etc, - and it was always much colder then.
Lovely memories!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We weren't allowed to go collecting, but we always had a small bonfire to throw him on, fireworks, baked pots cooked in our Rayburn oven with butter or cheese and hot dogs etc, - and it was always much colder then.
> Lovely memories!


Oh, yes, I've got great memories of the bonfire parties in the villages or towns, firework displays potatoes in tin foil cooked in the fire, polystyrene coffee cups etc.Too cold for me.
And my dad doing fireworks displays in the garden and years later, me doing them for wifey.
Oh, the Catherine wheels that never worked properly and the disappointment one year when one did!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 6th place for October, earning 20 points to take over to the end of the year is .............Spud's Mum.
@spudthetortoise 
Keep those wonderful photos of all your pets and injuries coming!!!!
Your contributions are always welcome here. 
Hurrraaaaahh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 6th place for October, earning 20 points to take over to the end of the year is .............Spud's Mum.
> @spudthetortoise
> Keep those wonderful photos of all your pets and injuries coming!!!!
> Your contributions are always welcome here.
> Hurrraaaaahh!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## spud's_mum

Remember remember the 5th of November.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Top of the morning to you, Bea!


And to you, sir!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> por girl must have the patience of a saint to put up with me


I agree with the thought that "she knew the job was dangerous when she took it."


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I only like the quiet ones.
> I think I have some sparklers left over from last year so I'll go and wave those about later,
> just to mark the occasion.
> Think most of the organised displays are Friday and Sat so there's days of this to come yet!!




bloomin vent in bathroom, all the noise came down it  grrr. fire brigade put out that bonfire in pic.


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Remember remember the 5th of November.
> View attachment 154676
> 
> View attachment 154675
> 
> View attachment 154677
> 
> View attachment 154678
> 
> View attachment 154679
> 
> View attachment 154680
> 
> View attachment 154681
> 
> View attachment 154682



Hmmmm...wonder if anyone besides Dumbledore ever named a pet Fawkes...


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I agree with the thought that "she knew the job was dangerous when she took it."




allo' maam!!! hope you're all better and enjoying being a lady of leisure


yip, i made her sign a disclaimer


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

well i may not have went to a bonfire, but due to not checking the temp of the bath I still got roasted chestnuts:/


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 154672



Looks like you trimmed it up a bit since I saw it last!


----------



## Momof4

Today is much easier than yesterday with the little guy! 
Hopefully he gets cranky again this afternoon so I can justify a nightcap tonight


----------



## johnandjade

@Cowboy Ken 

works for me!


----------



## meech008

I noticed it was very quiet and heard chuckling while I was doing my homework.......so much for that sales paper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Remember remember the 5th of November.
> View attachment 154676
> 
> View attachment 154675
> 
> View attachment 154677
> 
> View attachment 154678
> 
> View attachment 154679
> 
> View attachment 154680
> 
> View attachment 154681
> 
> View attachment 154682


What a nice set of photos!
Remember is all I can do, as we don't get Bonfire Night here.
But those pictures bring back nice memories.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And to you, sir!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I noticed it was very quiet and heard chuckling while I was doing my homework.......so much for that sales paper




can i send over a few bills for the same treatment??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm...wonder if anyone besides Dumbledore ever named a pet Fawkes...


According to a net search, yes, especially cats and dogs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154685


I really need to get some of these!!!!!
Where's Amazon ?
Where's wifey's credit card ?


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam....



though I know you remember all these things


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Looks like you trimmed it up a bit since I saw it last!


Yes, it had been down to almost my belt, in the past!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Today is much easier than yesterday with the little guy!
> Hopefully he gets cranky again this afternoon so I can justify a nightcap tonight
> View attachment 154691


Definitely Points!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154690
> View attachment 154692
> 
> 
> @Cowboy Ken
> 
> works for me!


THAT IS BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really need to get some of these!!!!!
> Where's Amazon ?
> Where's wifey's credit card ?




they are brilliant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I noticed it was very quiet and heard chuckling while I was doing my homework.......so much for that sales paper


Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!
Bad dog!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam....
> View attachment 154695
> 
> 
> though I know you remember all these things


EVEN MORE BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lots of points.
I forget all of existence when i get started on Doctor Who.
The answer is Patrick Troughton. (obviously).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they are brilliant


Ha de ha ha!!!!
How many are there ????


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> EVEN MORE BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lots of points.
> I forget all of existence when i get started on Doctor Who.
> The answer is Patrick Troughton. (obviously).




obviously!!  

I only know of ted baker? and david tennent :/ 

how have you been sir? wifey feeling any better? there's a book on how the wife works, jades reading that one just now... though I think she had already mastered it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 5th place for October, gaining 21 points to take forward to the end of the year is.............Ed!!!!
@ZEROPILOT 
Thanks for everything, Ed, and you know what i mean by everything!!!!!!

You're a star and it's terrific you being in our humble Cold Dark Room!!!
Hurrahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> obviously!!
> 
> I only know of ted baker? and david tennent :/
> 
> how have you been sir? wifey feeling any better? there's a book on how the wife works, jades reading that one just now... though I think she had already mastered it


That one is vital to my understanding of wifey, I must get one forthwith!!!!
WOW!!!
A manual!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha ha!!!!
> How many are there ????






there's also, 'the wife' , 'the shed', 'the hipster' and 'dating' . £7 each, i seen them on breakfast tv and had to get em! was ment for jades Christmas but I couldn't wait


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That one is vital to my understanding of wifey, I must get one forthwith!!!!
> WOW!!!
> A manual!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> can i send over a few bills for the same treatment??


Sure thing!! It's his favorite activity!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!
> Bad dog!!!


He's a hot mess. It's the only thing he's ever had any destructive tendencies towards so we don't usually worry about it. But we forgot about that paper!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Sure thing!! It's his favorite activity!




think spuds mommy has some homework as well..


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> think spuds mommy has some homework as well..


Christmas is his favorite time! Wrapping paper galore!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That one is vital to my understanding of wifey, I must get one forthwith!!!!
> WOW!!!
> A manual!


.......a WOmanual!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154698
> 
> 
> there's also, 'the wife' , 'the shed', 'the hipster' and 'dating' . £7 each, i seen them on breakfast tv and had to get em! was ment for jades Christmas but I couldn't wait


I'm getting some of those as Xmas presents for my sister and BiL too


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Christmas is his favorite time! Wrapping paper galore!




jades brothers dog is the same with wrapping paper, quite funny to watch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> obviously!!
> 
> I only know of ted baker? and david tennent :/
> 
> how have you been sir? wifey feeling any better? there's a book on how the wife works, jades reading that one just now... though I think she had already mastered it


Oh, It's Tom Baker, or Colin Baker and David Tennant.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi Adam. So sorry about the pic. There's definitely something wrong.  Let's give it a try here at the Cold Dark Room, see if it works.

Please confirm receipt of OLI  KAHN's pic. Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm getting some of those as Xmas presents for my sister and BiL too




there great! more advertised on back though could just be a 'spoof' note as i can't find online


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, It's Tom Baker, or Colin Baker and David Tennant.




ahh!! ted baker is fashion clothes I think :/. was tom baker the doc with the scarf?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, It's Tom Baker, or Colin Baker and David Tennant.




i call him david beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154698
> 
> 
> there's also, 'the wife' , 'the shed', 'the hipster' and 'dating' . £7 each, i seen them on breakfast tv and had to get em! was ment for jades Christmas but I couldn't wait


Bit pricey, but essential reading, I'll warrant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He's a hot mess. It's the only thing he's ever had any destructive tendencies towards so we don't usually worry about it. But we forgot about that paper!


He can have some of wifey's woman's magazine's if he wants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. So sorry about the pic. There's definitely something wrong.  Let's give it a try here at the Cold Dark Room, see if it works.
> 
> Please confirm receipt of OLI  KAHN's pic. Thanks.


Everything works in The Cold Dark Room!!!!!
Except this picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there great! more advertised on back though could just be a 'spoof' note as i can't find online
> View attachment 154701


Hope they're real, but think it's spoof.
Maybe next year!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh!! ted baker is fashion clothes I think :/. was tom baker the doc with the scarf?


Yep, and jelly babies.
Been drinking with him a few times. 
Serious stuff!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everything works in The Cold Dark Room!!!!!
> Except this picture.


Are you serious? Sorry for the question:am just wondering what on earth is wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Evening, Gillian!
Evening, Oli!!! 
Love and hugs from Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you serious? Sorry for the question:am just wondering what on earth is wrong.


Yep, can anyone else see Gillian's picture of Oli Kahn?
The flowers one worked fine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit pricey, but essential reading, I'll warrant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......a WOmanual!


Wonder if I should write one about tortoises???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> there great! more advertised on back though could just be a 'spoof' note as i can't find online
> View attachment 154701


If you google ladybird books for adults there is a site that lists quite a few titles,


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian!
> Evening, Oli!!!
> Love and hugs from Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


Thanks Adam, hope you're well and that Wifey's better. Please send her my best regards, ad kisses from OLI (who's still wide awake although it's cold and almost midnight) to Tidgy.


----------



## jaizei

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you serious? Sorry for the question:am just wondering what on earth is wrong.



The url has all the other stuff after the filename so I imagine the forum doesn't see it as a picture. If the url doesn't end in a file extension denoting it as a picture (eg: .jpg, .gif or .png), the forum may not embed it right. Clicking on the url should take you to the picture though.


http://cache4.asset-cache.net/gc/75...WzsLUV/fLor3nhiz1bBWtaNsLhGrsPvbn4dEucfCQhw==


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonder if I should write one about tortoises???


A Directortry maybe.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and jelly babies.
> Been drinking with him a few times.
> Serious stuff!!!!!




fond of a few? they say not to meet your heroes? guess he was a good honest bloke though??


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, can anyone else see Gillian's picture of Oli Kahn?
> The flowers one worked fine.


Appreciate your propmt answer as well as your understanding Adam.

Don't know if anyone has seen OLI  KAHN's pic, but I believe not: nobody has posted a single word on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154702


These really are making wiifey and I cry with laughter!
I think i know Valentine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, can anyone else see Gillian's picture of Oli Kahn?
> The flowers one worked fine.




no first pic  , second one


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> The url has all the other stuff after the filename so I imagine the forum doesn't see it as a picture. If the url doesn't end in a file extension denoting it as a picture (eg: .jpg, .gif or .png), the forum may not embed it right. Clicking on the url should take you to the picture though.
> 
> 
> http://cache4.asset-cache.net/gc/75984989-oliver-kahn-of-munich-celebrates-after-saving-gettyimages.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=R4V/Qay2ANwpmCZhkZDSEoHdkmOGeASHo9Xq5P/KSWoWzsLUV/fLor3nhiz1bBWtaNsLhGrsPvbn4dEucfCQhw==


Many thanks your help - appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> no first pic  , second one


Hi John and thanks the info.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> If you google ladybird books for adults there is a site that lists quite a few titles,




. amazon is always my first port of call, I just click buy and its done... i have trouble with computers but will definitely check it out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam, hope you're well and that Wifey's better. Please send her my best regards, ad kisses from OLI (who's still wide awake although it's cold and almost midnight) to Tidgy.


Tidgy has only recently gone to bed, so i'll pass on the kisses tomorrow.
Go to sleep, Oli!!!!!!!
i'm not too bad, wifey a bit better, so hurrahhh!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These really are making wiifey and I cry with laughter!
> I think i know Valentine.




will sneak into bedroom and pinch the wife one, hopefully not waking my future ex wife in the process


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The url has all the other stuff after the filename so I imagine the forum doesn't see it as a picture. If the url doesn't end in a file extension denoting it as a picture (eg: .jpg, .gif or .png), the forum may not embed it right. Clicking on the url should take you to the picture though.
> 
> 
> http://cache4.asset-cache.net/gc/75984989-oliver-kahn-of-munich-celebrates-after-saving-gettyimages.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=R4V/Qay2ANwpmCZhkZDSEoHdkmOGeASHo9Xq5P/KSWoWzsLUV/fLor3nhiz1bBWtaNsLhGrsPvbn4dEucfCQhw==


This says :403 - Forbidden : Access Denied!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has only recently gone to bed, so i'll pass on the kisses tomorrow.
> Go to sleep, Oli!!!!!!!
> i'm not too bad, wifey a bit better, so hurrahhh!!!!!


Glad to hear that Wifey and you are both better.

OLI is still up, while I'm going to now have to say........

Good night and sweet dreams to everyone at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A Directortry maybe.


or a dictortonary.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that Wifey and you are both better.
> 
> OLI is still up, while I'm going to now have to say........
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to everyone at CDR.


Good night Gillian, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fond of a few? they say not to meet your heroes? guess he was a good honest bloke though??


Tom is marvelous, such fun, very intelligent and utterly bonkers, you can't believe a word he says, but if a child appeared, the vodka and cigarettes, vanished and he would become the Doctor, however drunk he was. Amazing!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This says :403 - Forbidden : Access Denied!!!



It might work for me because I viewed the picture through the appropriate site first so I have it cached, and you haven't so you're getting the error because of the hotlinking. 

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...tes-after-saving-the-last-news-photo/75984989

After viewing this link, the previous should/may work as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that Wifey and you are both better.
> 
> OLI is still up, while I'm going to now have to say........
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to everyone at CDR.


Night, night, Gillian!!!
Hope you have a long deep sleep!!
See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that Wifey and you are both better.
> 
> OLI is still up, while I'm going to now have to say........
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to everyone at CDR.




night miss gillan, take care and speak soon


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tom is marvelous, such fun, very intelligent and utterly bonkers, you can't believe a word he says, but if a child appeared, the vodka and cigarettes, vanished and he would become the Doctor, however drunk he was. Amazing!




a true gent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It might work for me because I viewed the picture through the appropriate site first so I have it cached, and you haven't so you're getting the error because of the hotlinking.
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...tes-after-saving-the-last-news-photo/75984989
> 
> After viewing this link, the previous should/may work as well.


This one does work, though it takes a while to load and the last one still doesn't.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> It might work for me because I viewed the picture through the appropriate site first so I have it cached, and you haven't so you're getting the error because of the hotlinking.
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...tes-after-saving-the-last-news-photo/75984989
> 
> After viewing this link, the previous should/may work as well.




that link worked . I think he has a look of mick jagger about him!


----------



## johnandjade

well i woke her  

however....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well i woke her
> 
> however....
> View attachment 154705
> View attachment 154706


And well worthwhile!
These are just hysterically funny!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And well worthwhile!
> These are just hysterically funny!




nostalgic twist  only problem is now i have to find a new fun present for jades Christmas! 
... perhaps a new hoover


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 4th place for October, getting 22 points to take on to the end of the year is ..........Gillian!!!!!
@Gillian Moore 
Thanks for all the pictures and well-wishes, Gillian!!!
And lots of love to you and Oli from wifey, Tidgy and me.
Oli Kahn doesn't seem to want to come into the Cold Dark Room at the moment, but he, and you and Oli, are always welcome, of course!!!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> nostalgic twist  only problem is now i have to find a new fun present for jades Christmas!
> ... perhaps a new hoover



If you get her one of those jet pack vacuums it'll hardly seem like a chore anymore, zooming around. If it was me, I'd include a copy of The Rocketeer with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nostalgic twist  only problem is now i have to find a new fun present for jades Christmas!
> ... perhaps a new hoover


Or, toaster!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Including a replica of the helmet would probably be taking it too far


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> If you get her one of those jet pack vacuums it'll hardly seem like a chore anymore, zooming around. If it was me, I'd include a copy of The Rocketeer with it.




wonder if id get away with giving her a plane ticket in my name...

'i got you a holiday from me'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Including a replica of the helmet would probably be taking it too far


A tad.
but i think wifey would quite like it.


----------



## johnandjade

I used to cycle a lot, one day jade decided to borrow her brothers bike to join me, jokingly I said to ware a helmet... around a mile in guess what!!

yip, down she went! was rather funny all credit to her though , she continued on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I used to cycle a lot, one day jade decided to borrow her brothers bike to join me, jokingly I said to ware a helmet... around a mile in guess what!!
> 
> yip, down she went! was rather funny all credit to her though , she continued on


I used to like cycling, but it's just too dangerous here, people walking in the roads and cars give no room, the cyclist fatality rate is enormous.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to like cycling, but it's just too dangerous here, people walking in the roads and cars give no room, the cyclist fatality rate is enormous.




shame  , our cycle paths here are really good in comparison, stretch the whole country I think! I used to cycle to and from work as well as 20mile before or after work as I found a nice peaceful spot I liked  (will try find pic) had to stop though as my stupid wrist didn't like it


----------



## johnandjade

used to love this spot,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> used to love this spot,
> View attachment 154714


Not surprised!!!
Beautiful and tranquil!
Scotland can be very beautiful.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not surprised!!!
> Beautiful and tranquil!
> Scotland can be very beautiful.




only 10miles from here as well, its a great spot for contemplating and unwinding. had to find my old Facebook for the pic  , don't miss that nonsense at all! 

teaching tomorrow mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only 10miles from here as well, its a great spot for contemplating and unwinding. had to find my old Facebook for the pic  , don't miss that nonsense at all!
> 
> teaching tomorrow mr adam?


Yep, 6 hours including a voyage to someone else's house which I hate! 
Feel I owe them for past favours, but really don't like teaching there at all.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, 6 hours including a voyage to someone else's house which I hate!
> Feel I owe them for past favours, but really don't like teaching there at all.




the political family?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!!!
> I've got lots and lots of science to do!


Well, I get done with my work quick in class tbh. How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the political family?


Yup! 
Ill end up ill again!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Well, I get done with my work quick in class tbh. How are you today?


Good, thanks , Austin.
Quite a nice day teaching and studying. 
And time with Tidgy, of course!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He can have some of wifey's woman's magazine's if he wants.


He'd love them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He'd love them!


So does wifey, can't understand why.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nostalgic twist  only problem is now i have to find a new fun present for jades Christmas!
> ... perhaps a new hoover


How about a new bag and a belt?
........always good to have spares in case the hoover breaks down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How about a new bag and a belt?
> ........always good to have spares in case the hoover breaks down.


Dustpan and brush is more romantic.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dustpan and brush is more romantic.


New pair of rubber gloves and a mop


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hiya guys


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> New pair of rubber gloves and a mop


Hi Meech
You can get some great rubber gloves - fur/lace trimmed with pretend dress rings etc


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya guys


Hi Abdulla How are you?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Oh I'm doing amazing! Thanks for asking. Btw, how are you doing?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh I'm doing amazing! Thanks for asking. Btw, how are you doing?


All good here thanks, work keeping me busy!
How is the musical coming along?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> All good here thanks, work keeping me busy!
> How is the musical coming along?


It's going great, I'm having so much fun


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> It's going great, I'm having so much fun


That's good to hear!
Are you in it yourself or just directing etc?


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> He'd love them!



For a second there I was very confused and thought you were talking about Ben.


----------



## Lyn W

I must bid you all goodnight now
Should have been in bed ages ago - I'll be sorry tomorrow!!
Hope you all enjoy the rest of today and tomorrow.
Don't let the tomorrow's teaching get you down Adam!!
Take care everyone
Nos Da!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> New pair of rubber gloves and a mop


A clothes mangle.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> For a second there I was very confused and thought you were talking about Ben.


Haha! He'd probably be just as confused if he received them. Although he'd find something to do with them.....he's become quite the one handed craftsman lately


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya guys


Good morning, Abdulla, you're up late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must bid you all goodnight now
> Should have been in bed ages ago - I'll be sorry tomorrow!!
> Hope you all enjoy the rest of today and tomorrow.
> Don't let the tomorrow's teaching get you down Adam!!
> Take care everyone
> Nos Da!!


Nos da, Lyn.
Have a lovely sleep and a good day's teaching yourself. 
Tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Abdulla, you're up late!


Hey Adam! I'm up early, just woke up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey Adam! I'm up early, just woke up.


Well, I'm just off to bed, myself, a long and probably horrible day ahead tomorrow. 
Still, glad to hear you're in high spirits!
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roomers.
Good night Cold Dark Room.
Sleep well, oh super people, and i'll chat to you all tomorrow if I'l lucky!!!
Nos da!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! it's only bloomin Friday


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> Ill end up ill again!!!




hopefully it's not too bad and if they don't arrange transportation then I won't go, health comes first boss


----------



## johnandjade

one of paisleys success stories, popped into my head as im running late and have new boots on


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning 
Happy Friday.


----------



## Pearly

Good morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Good morning


I think the others may be sleeping.
I've got a Diet Mountain Dew, but I'm Afraid to get ice from the machine because it's very noisy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully it's not too bad and if they don't arrange transportation then I won't go, health comes first boss


Morning, John.
No transportation, no go.
I feel reasonably good this morning and my student has cancelled, so I'm off 'til 4 when I go to their house, so shouldn't be too tired. 
Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think the others may be sleeping.
> I've got a Diet Mountain Dew, but I'm Afraid to get ice from the machine because it's very noisy.


Morning, Ed.
Enjoy your drink, don't usually need ice in The Cold Dark Room, everything's pretty chilled in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ewa!!! 
Have a super day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn.
> Have a lovely sleep and a good day's teaching yourself.
> Tomorrow, I hope.


Should be a comma before 'yourself' here, though teaching yourself can be very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In third place for October, earning 23 points to take forward to the end of the year is..............John!!!!!
@johnandjade 
Hurrrrahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for all the fun and frolics, photos and videos, stories and jokes! 
And you're off to a flying start this month too, miles ahead at this early stage.
Thanks, my friend!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> No transportation, no go.
> I feel reasonably good this morning and my student has cancelled, so I'm off 'til 4 when I go to their house, so shouldn't be too tired.
> Hope you're having a good day!



working myself again today so happy happy. glad you're well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for October, earning 23 points to take forward to the end of the year is..............John!!!!!
> @johnandjade
> Hurrrrahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for all the fun and frolics, photos and videos, stories and jokes!
> And you're off to a flying start this month too, miles ahead at this early stage.
> Thanks, my friend!!!!




woohoo  thanks for putting up with my nonsense


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> working myself again today so happy happy. glad you're well


Yeah, me too!!!
And I'm happy you're glad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo  thanks for putting up with my nonsense


And thanks for putting up with mine!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought I'd share a shot of an American breakfast right off of the food truck. Also known as a " Roach Coach".
Some sort of meatloaf. Though I think it's primarily cardboard and a diet Dr. Pepper. Hopefully it will substitute for an actual doctor. I may need one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And thanks for putting up with mine!!!!




a pleasure sir


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd share a shot of an American breakfast right off of the food truck. Also known as a " Roach Coach".
> Some sort of meatloaf. Though I think it's primarily cardboard and a diet Dr. Pepper. Hopefully it will substitute for an actual doctor. I may need one.




just coming up for lunch here i have sandwiches but fast food sounds good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd share a shot of an American breakfast right off of the food truck. Also known as a " Roach Coach".
> Some sort of meatloaf. Though I think it's primarily cardboard and a diet Dr. Pepper. Hopefully it will substitute for an actual doctor. I may need one.


Having eaten cockroaches a few times, I doubt it would bother me.
i actually like those sort of places, truck drivers seem to thrive quite well on them.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a pleasant day so far. I'm having a terrible time waking up. But I have no choice. First....coffee!!


----------



## johnandjade

view from my work. kfc, pizza hut and burger king! also a mc donalds and a curry house... its too tempting:/



lovely sunny day as usual


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a pleasant day so far. I'm having a terrible time waking up. But I have no choice. First....coffee!!


Morning, Shannon!!
Hopefully, the coffee will help.
Good day so far, I guess, my first student cancelled with toothache, next one due in five minutes. 
I'm feeling quite good though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> view from my work. kfc, pizza hut and burger king! also a mc donalds and a curry house... its too tempting:/
> View attachment 154762
> 
> 
> lovely sunny day as usual


Horrible looking weather in Fast Food City!
Goodness!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> night miss gillan, take care and speak soon


Thanks John and good afternoon. Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks John and good afternoon. Hope you are well.




all good here thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 4th place for October, getting 22 points to take on to the end of the year is ..........Gillian!!!!!
> @Gillian Moore
> Thanks for all the pictures and well-wishes, Gillian!!!
> And lots of love to you and Oli from wifey, Tidgy and me.
> Oli Kahn doesn't seem to want to come into the Cold Dark Room at the moment, but he, and you and Oli, are always welcome, of course!!!


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tdgy. Thanks the welcome.

I bet OLI  KAHN thinks it's too cold in there. It's cold enough in Germany, so he'd rather stay home.

Regards to you and Wifey and kisses from OLI to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tdgy. Thanks the welcome.
> 
> I bet OLI  KAHN thinks it's too cold in there. It's cold enough in Germany, so he'd rather stay home.
> 
> Regards to you and Wifey and kisses from OLI to Tidgy.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli!!!
Tidgy's been eating lamb's lettuce and dandelion and is now stretching under her basking lamp.
She sends a big kiss to Oli.
Wifey says 'Hello', to you both and I say 'My student is late!'. 
Speak later!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Gillian!!!
> Hope you have a long deep sleep!!
> See you tomorrow!!!


Hello Adam. Slept about seven hours-not bad. How are you, Wifey and Tidgy? Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam. Slept about seven hours-not bad. How are you, Wifey and Tidgy? Hope you are all well.


Seven hours is perfectly acceptable, i'm fine, wifey's a bit better, though as I say that has a coughing attack, Tidgy's happy as happy can be.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seven hours is perfectly acceptable, i'm fine, wifey's a bit better, though as I say that has a coughing attack, Tidgy's happy as happy can be.


Glad to hear you're better but sorry that Wifey she's having those "nasty" coughing attacks. Wishes for a speedy recovery, Wifey!

Also pleased to hear Tidgy is happy. Oli is not that happy with the cold weather and incredible rain here. He refuses to eat. Could it be the weather? Did you see the floods that took place here? In Amman alone, FOUR people died!


----------



## johnandjade

kfc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're better but sorry that Wifey she's having those "nasty" coughing attacks. Wishes for a speedy recovery, Wifey!
> 
> Also pleased to hear Tidgy is happy. Oli is not that happy with the cold weather and incredible rain here. He refuses to eat. Could it be the weather? Did you see the floods that took place here? In Amman alone, FOUR people died!


Golly, that's awful!!!!
You be careful, Gillian.
I expect you need to increase Oli's temperatures and offer him his favourite lettuce or whatever to encourage him to eat.
Tidgy says she wants him big and strong so he's better start eating!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> kfc


Yeuch!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuch!




can't beat a bit of southern fried speckled jim


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can't beat a bit of southern fried speckled jim


I love chicken and rather like pigeon, but don't like the KFC breadcrumbs or chips.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, that's awful!!!!
> You be careful, Gillian.
> I expect you need to increase Oli's temperatures and offer him his favourite lettuce or whatever to encourage him to eat.
> Tidgy says she wants him big and strong so he's better start eating!




Thanks a lot your advice Adam. I did increase the temp: room temp is 29 degrees C. Is that not enough? Mind you, I have read that torts do lose appetite in cold weather.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Shannon!!
> Hopefully, the coffee will help.
> Good day so far, I guess, my first student cancelled with toothache, next one due in five minutes.
> I'm feeling quite good though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot your advice Adam. I did increase the temp: room temp is 29 degrees C. Is that not enough? Mind you, I have read that torts do lose appetite in cold weather.


The temp where Oli is is what's important. if it's this temp, that's fine for ambient temp, but his basking spot should be 35 to 38° C, so he can warm up enough to digest his food and get his appetite back.


----------



## meech008

Morning guys! Lovely Friday today and very ready for it to be 430 already..... shame it's only 950 am! I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning guys! Lovely Friday today and very ready for it to be 430 already..... shame it's only 950 am! I hope everyone is well!


Morning, Michelle, now 3.20 pm here , nice sunny day!
But i've got lessons 4 to 6 and 7 to 9.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Should get a phone call in a minute and then it's the walk down to the road and lesson in another family's house. 
Then home just in time for another lesson at my place. 
See you later, guys. ( I hope).


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should get a phone call in a minute and then it's the walk down to the road and lesson in another family's house.
> Then home just in time for another lesson at my place.
> See you later, guys. ( I hope).





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle, now 3.20 pm here , nice sunny day!
> But i've got lessons 4 to 6 and 7 to 9.


Goodness! That seems excessive, do they at least pay you well to travel?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should get a phone call in a minute and then it's the walk down to the road and lesson in another family's house.
> Then home just in time for another lesson at my place.
> See you later, guys. ( I hope).




hopefully it not too bad


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is regular cable television available in Morocco? that is one luxury I'd miss.


----------



## johnandjade

works over  thought it was time I visited the bar next to the garage


----------



## johnandjade

I wasn't kidding when I said bar was right next to work... thats the show room you can see!


----------



## spud's_mum

Another accident this morning... 
I managed to cut my finger with a knife this morning.
I was lazy and couldn't be bothered to peel the plastic off of the cucumber while preparing spuds food this morning. So I decided to cut through it. It wouldn't go through so I pressed harder and it slipped and cut my finger  
The cut wasn't bad, just like a paper cut but it was rather annoying getting blood on everything I touched


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The temp where Oli is is what's important. if it's this temp, that's fine for ambient temp, but his basking spot should be 35 to 38° C, so he can warm up enough to digest his food and get his appetite back.


Good evening Adam and thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## johnandjade

and now the 3mile walk home


----------



## johnandjade

just about home 2hrs later than usual and need to work tomorrow... i best take in a peace offering for jade!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Goodness! That seems excessive, do they at least pay you well to travel?


It's only a 5 to 10 minute drive, but yes, I charge extra . (though not much!). 
It was good today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is regular cable television available in Morocco? that is one luxury I'd miss.


No cable here, we have satellite here though with a thousand rubbish channels from Europe and the Gulf. (not the good British ones). 
A higher percentage of Moroccan homes have a satellite dish than most countries in Europe.
I have one, but it's not connected, neither is my terrestrial TV set up.
I watch DVDs and videos only.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said bar was right next to work... thats the show room you can see!
> View attachment 154785


Bar any good ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Another accident this morning...
> I managed to cut my finger with a knife this morning.
> I was lazy and couldn't be bothered to peel the plastic off of the cucumber while preparing spuds food this morning. So I decided to cut through it. It wouldn't go through so I pressed harder and it slipped and cut my finger
> The cut wasn't bad, just like a paper cut but it was rather annoying getting blood on everything I touched


You are a one!!!!
But you can afford to lose a finger a decade and still have a couple left for your old age!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam and thanks a lot for the info.


Evening, Gillian, just a quick stop between lessons.
No problem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just about home 2hrs later than usual and need to work tomorrow... i best take in a peace offering for jade!


New pair of washing up gloves?


----------



## meech008

Jeeezzzzz that second to last hour always DRAGS


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Jeeezzzzz that second to last hour always DRAGS


Isn't that always the truth!!! Except when I'm working with the dogs!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bar any good ?




nope more of a restaurant, connected to a hotel:/ just did my paper work for the day and left. still handdy though


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Isn't that always the truth!!! Except when I'm working with the dogs!!!


 And Fridays are the worst!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone Happy Weekend!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Awe monty was sleeping so I took the chance to check his teeth (which need cleaning) but his lip didn't go back and he just lied there lol


----------



## Lyn W

Hi,
Lovely Monty looks very comfy and relaxed!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Jeeezzzzz that second to last hour always DRAGS


Know what you mean! 
My last lesson was the Quran and some hadith in English.
The first hour seemed to go on forever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope more of a restaurant, connected to a hotel:/ just did my paper work for the day and left. still handdy though


Good when you're waiting for the rain to slacken off.
.......for a day or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Awe monty was sleeping so I took the chance to check his teeth (which need cleaning) but his lip didn't go back and he just lied there lol
> View attachment 154792
> 
> View attachment 154793
> 
> View attachment 154794
> 
> View attachment 154795


His teeth look a lot better than mine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone Happy Weekend!!!!


Evening, Lyn!
Enjoy your weekend!
(my busiest time, i'm afraid!)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn!
> Enjoy your weekend!
> (my busiest time, i'm afraid!)


Hi Adam,
Well someone's got to work - but it won't be me!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Well someone's got to work - but it won't be me!!


 for you.
 for me.
 for Tidgy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> for you.
> for me.
> for Tidgy.


How's she enjoying the lambs lettuce?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How's she enjoying the lambs lettuce?


She's eaten the whole lot!!!!!
Greedy girl loved it, especially mixed with dandelion!!
A veritable success.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's eaten the whole lot!!!!!
> Greedy girl loved it, especially mixed with dandelion!!
> A veritable success.


Its always good to find more variety.
I can't believe how much Lola is eating at the moment.
He has a 200g bag of Mixed leaf salad, with additional dandies, greens or kale etc
all generously sprinkled with dried grass every day - and he will still eat a little more when I get home.


----------



## Lyn W

Off to read for a while,
So night night
see you soon CDRers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its always good to find more variety.
> I can't believe how much Lola is eating at the moment.
> He has a 200g bag of Mixed leaf salad, with additional dandies, greens or kale etc
> all generously sprinkled with dried grass every day - and he will still eat a little more when I get home.


I think Tidgy's just got over her plans to brumate, she was eating less, so now she's trying to catch up on the last few weeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Off to read for a while,
> So night night
> see you soon CDRers!


Night night, Lyn, enjoy your reading.
i'm going to watch a movie, i think.


----------



## meech008

I am so irritable today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am so irritable today


Oh, dear!!!
i thought that was Ben's job!
Seriously, it's not like you, Meech.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just wanted to say Hello and I hope everyone is doing well. I'm meeting up with a friend that I've known since kindergarten and having a few beers. Take care guys and until tomorrow


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!!!
> i thought that was Ben's job!
> Seriously, it's not like you, Meech.


I know! I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm so snappy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to say Hello and I hope everyone is doing well. I'm meeting up with a friend that I've known since kindergarten and having a few beers. Take care guys and until tomorrow


Enjoy!!!! 
How nice to meet up with a friend from your childhood! !
My best friend in England, whom I text/phone every week and stay with when I'm in the UK, i've been best friends with for 43 years.
Precious stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I know! I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm so snappy


Try to chill this weekend, do something you love that is also not stressful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roommates .
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See you all fresh and happy for the weekend, starting tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## johnandjade

0200... woke on the armadillo, went to bed, wide awake so back to the armadillo for some documentaries. hope everyone is doing ok  

I have to work in the morning


----------



## johnandjade

booo  work time


----------



## spud's_mum

Isn't it just the best feeling ever when you wake up thinking its s school day and then realise it's Saturday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> booo  work time


Morning, John.
Hope you managed to get some sleep in the end! 
Only a short day, today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Isn't it just the best feeling ever when you wake up thinking its s school day and then realise it's Saturday


Nope!
I teach all day Saturday! 
But for you it's great!!
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope!
> I teach all day Saturday!
> But for you it's great!!
> Enjoy your weekend.


Good morning to all Cold Dark Room inhabitants. Hope everyone is doing well this morning


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Hope you managed to get some sleep in the end!
> Only a short day, today!




yeah got a few hours. off to mums after work, flooring to put down in the attic. hows mr adam today?


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good morning to all Cold Dark Room inhabitants. Hope everyone is doing well this morning





good mornooning


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope!
> I teach all day Saturday!
> But for you it's great!!
> Enjoy your weekend.


Thank you 
I think spuds enjoyed his lie in too


----------



## dmmj

spudthetortoise said:


> Just egged.
> 
> Jokes on them I told them we have video footage and are going to our local police if they don't come within the hour.
> 
> Ones on the bus right now.
> 
> My dads cleaned it so it's done but he will have to apologise.
> 
> I Wanted to throw eggs at them when they came but mum says I can't


no one dares egg my house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning to all Cold Dark Room inhabitants. Hope everyone is doing well this morning


Good morning, Ewa!!!
All good here, one lesson finished, two to go. 
How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah got a few hours. off to mums after work, flooring to put down in the attic. hows mr adam today?


I'm okay, ta.
Bit of a sore throat, but otherwise good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I think spuds enjoyed his lie in too
> View attachment 154829


Good morning, Spud!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> no one dares egg my house.


If you're good at catching or have a big net, it's a good way to get free eggs. 
Morning, David.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In second place for October taking 24 points over to the end of the year is........Lyn!!!
@Lyn W 
Hurrahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks as always for lots of tremendous fun and laughter!!!!! 
See you today sometime, i hope!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In second place for October taking 24 points over to the end of the year is........Lyn!!!
> @Lyn W
> Hurrahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks as always for lots of tremendous fun and laughter!!!!!
> See you today sometime, i hope!!!!


Sooner than you think!!
Hi Adam and a very big thank you for all the smiles and chuckles too!
Hope all is well with you and Wifey today!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I know! I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm so snappy


Have you noticed scaly skin and a growing enjoyment of long soaks in the bath?
You could be turning into a crocodile!!

Hope you are feeling brighter soon!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning


Good mornafternooning to you John. I too woke up at a crazy hour (3 am) and thought "great time to catch up with the forum"... Well... Reading little print on my iphone made my eyes tired very quickly iI fell back asleep. Which was good. Wishing you productive powers with your mom's attic work. How nice of you to do that for her!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Isn't it just the best feeling ever when you wake up thinking its s school day and then realise it's Saturday


YES!!!
Not so good when you wake thinking its Saturday and then realise its a school day - and you're late!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah got a few hours. off to mums after work, flooring to put down in the attic. hows mr adam today?


Hi John,that's very kind of you but don't go getting any lofty ideas!!
If you do mine as well and then someone else's you will have an attic 'at trick
but you'll probably get too board for that!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ewa!!!
> All good here, one lesson finished, two to go.
> How are you today?


Hi Adam, doing ok. Still in bed, I love to have lazy mornings on weekends. The kids are so busy during a week and we with them that weekend is time when all I feel like doing is just breathing. That lazy feeling passes after couple of hours and I start getting ants in my pants (jammies) and get up and get busy again. I hope your lessons went well today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sooner than you think!!
> Hi Adam and a very big thank you for all the smiles and chuckles too!
> Hope all is well with you and Wifey today!


Not too bad today, thanks, both a bit better.
Plans for the day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too bad today, thanks, both a bit better.
> Plans for the day ?


Good to hear that.
Not much planned, my old conservatory roof has sprung another leak so I'm going to tackle that first,
- it should have been taken down a long time ago!!
Then prob go shopping as my cupboards are bare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Adam, doing ok. Still in bed, I love to have lazy mornings on weekends. The kids are so busy during a week and we with them that weekend is time when all I feel like doing is just breathing. That lazy feeling passes after couple of hours and I start getting ants in my pants (jammies) and get up and get busy again. I hope your lessons went well today


Second lesson in ten minutes time.
But it's with my good friend Zac, so it's cool.
Your ant problem can be dealt with by the anteaters in The Cold Dark Room.
Enjoy your relaxing morning and have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear that.
> Not much planned, my old conservatory roof has sprung another leak so I'm going to tackle that first,
> - it should have been taken down a long time ago!!
> The prob go shopping as my cupboards are bare!


Not quite sure who 'the prob' is, a naughty student perhaps?
But it's great that he or she is going shopping for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite sure who 'the prob' is, a naughty student perhaps?
> But it's great that he or she is going shopping for you.


If only I had a prob to do that, and everything else that needs doing!
But if they could do all that then they wouldn't be a prob!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good mornafternooning to you John. I too woke up at a crazy hour (3 am) and thought "great time to catch up with the forum"... Well... Reading little print on my iphone made my eyes tired very quickly iI fell back asleep. Which was good. Wishing you productive powers with your mom's attic work. How nice of you to do that for her!




she likes to keep me busy!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John,that's very kind of you but don't go getting any lofty ideas!!
> If you do mine as well and then someone else's you will have an attic 'at trick
> but you'll probably get too board for that!




knowing me I'll end up falling through the roof!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> knowing me I'll end up falling through the roof!


That's another way of knocking two rooms into one!
How's your day John ?


----------



## johnandjade

best thing about mums house... jodie 'foster' dog


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> best thing about mums house... jodie 'foster' dog
> View attachment 154833
> View attachment 154834


Aw she's lovely and obviously pleased to see you.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's another way of knocking two rooms into one!
> How's your day John ?




been ok thanks was working in my old work so good to see the boys. 

hows miss womblyn? any plans for weekend?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Aw she's lovely and obviously pleased to see you.




she nearly burst my lip jumping up for kisses! lovely wee doggy, such a good nature


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> been ok thanks was working in my old work so good to see the boys.
> 
> hows miss womblyn? any plans for weekend?


Good thanks John,
Nothing special planned yet but I expect I'll do something nice once all my jobs have been done.
The weather is appalling today!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> she nearly burst my lip jumping up for kisses! lovely wee doggy, such a good nature


She has such lovely trusting eyes!


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and get started on my chores.
Have a good day everyone
- see you all later I expect!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> She has such lovely trusting eyes!




shes a rescue dog, quite timid but such a wee sook


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In seventh place for October, earning 19 points to carry over to the end of the year, is........Kirsty!
> @kirsty Johnston
> Hurraaahhhhh!!!!!!
> Thanks Kirsty for all your posts, fun and friendliness!!!!
> Tremendous to have you here in The Cold Dark Room.


Thanks! Sorry I'm a bit late in seeing this! 
How is everyone?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> shes a rescue dog, quite timid but such a wee sook


Ohhh! Did you get a dog??


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohhh! Did you get a dog??




I wish. my mums friends dog, my mum often doddy sits . 

hows kirsty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She has such lovely trusting eyes!


So do I!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone


Hi there, Shannon!!!
Happy weekend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks! Sorry I'm a bit late in seeing this!
> How is everyone?


Hi, Kirsty!!!
Good to see you! (so to speak)
i'm pretty good thanks, how about yourself?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do I!!!


- Your face is hairier though!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> I wish. my mums friends dog, my mum often doddy sits .
> 
> hows kirsty?


Aww still nice you get to see one though  I'm great! How are you? Had a nice weekend so far, went to go and see my friends new born baby yesterday- he was so perfect!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kirsty!!!
> Good to see you! (so to speak)
> i'm pretty good thanks, how about yourself?


I'm good thanks Adam. Miss you all loads - feels like I haven't been in the cold dark room in forever!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> - Your face is hairier though!


Hi Lyn. Long time no speak 
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn. Long time no speak
> How are you?


Hi Kirsty I'm very well thanks............quite busy so no rest for the wicked!
How are you up in bonny Scotland?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> - Your face is hairier though!


Only a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm good thanks Adam. Miss you all loads - feels like I haven't been in the cold dark room in forever!


Over a week!!!!!
Missed you here.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty I'm very well thanks............quite busy so no rest for the wicked!
> How are you up in bonny Scotland?


Yeah I'm the same but determined to remain happy! Have been looking in to the open university and thinking about doing a degree in my spare time, still very much thinking about it though. 
It's really miserable here  what about Wales?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Over a week!!!!!
> Missed you here.


Awwwwwwwww miss you too!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson time....
See you later ladies!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson time....
> See you later ladies!


Bye adam! Have fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Bye adam! Have fun


Bye!
Should be fun.
Evolution lesson.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye!
> Should be fun.
> Evolution lesson.


Your so smart lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah I'm the same but determined to remain happy! Have been looking in to the open university and thinking about doing a degree in my spare time, still very much thinking about it though.
> It's really miserable here  what about Wales?


Same here, a windy, damp, dark day here - makes me fee like hibernating.
The OU is great! A few of my family have obtained degrees through them,
I think you have to be quite self motivated to make sure you do the work.
Which subject do you fancy?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson time....
> See you later ladies!


See you later Adam!!
I was going to post you a good website - but there's a missing link!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye!
> Should be fun.
> Evolution lesson.


Good luck with those crazy students.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good luck with those crazy students.


I think you should wish the students good luck with their crazy teacher!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Same here, a windy, damp, dark day here - makes me fee like hibernating.
> The OU is great! A few of my family have obtained degrees through them,
> I think you have to be quite self motivated to make sure you do the work.
> Which subject do you fancy?


Definitely accountancy! I want to try and get myself in to the finance department at my work and I deal with them everyday already but most the people in finance have degrees in accountancy so I think it would increase my chance of getting in. I'm a determined person so I know I can do it  
My fiancé has 2 degrees both with the ou. It's pretty exciting


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Definitely accountancy! I want to try and get myself in to the finance department at my work and I deal with them everyday already but most the people in finance have degrees in accountancy so I think it would increase my chance of getting in. I'm a determined person so I know I can do it
> My fiancé has 2 degrees both with the ou. It's pretty exciting


Go for it!
Sounds like you already have a head start so I'm sure you'll you be successful.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Second lesson in ten minutes time.
> But it's with my good friend Zac, so it's cool.
> Your ant problem can be dealt with by the anteaters in The Cold Dark Room.
> Enjoy your relaxing morning and have a good day.


I love those anteaters around here! Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## Lyn W

Better get on so see you later,
Enjoy your days/evenings!!


----------



## Pearly

Oh, don't really want to, but it's so scandalously and deliciously late, I have to get busy with my chores. A lot to do this w/e. Oh, but my cat-Maxi just came and is "nesting" in my bed, getting ready for his long nap. He loves to curl up on my pillow so the side of my face leans against his back. I can feel his purr on my cheek, and then his the sound and movement of his breath. Next to being with my sleeping children, this is the best thing in a world

, here he is, my sweet boy

, Here he is with my youngest-Konrad,

. Wishing everyone a great day. Oh, John that dog's face is soooo cute


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww still nice you get to see one though  I'm great! How are you? Had a nice weekend so far, went to go and see my friends new born baby yesterday- he was so perfect!




aww a wee bairn  glad you're having a good one . I'm just home, sat down with a bottle of buckfast .. sore head tomorrow for me lol


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Definitely accountancy! I want to try and get myself in to the finance department at my work and I deal with them everyday already but most the people in finance have degrees in accountancy so I think it would increase my chance of getting in. I'm a determined person so I know I can do it
> My fiancé has 2 degrees both with the ou. It's pretty exciting



go for it! kick some but!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Oh, don't really want to, but it's so scandalously and deliciously late, I have to get busy with my chores. A lot to do this w/e. Oh, but my cat-Maxi just came and is "nesting" in my bed, getting ready for his long nap. He loves to curl up on my pillow so the side of my face leans against his back. I can feel his purr on my cheek, and then his the sound and movement of his breath. Next to being with my sleeping children, this is the best thing in a world
> View attachment 154863
> , here he is, my sweet boy
> View attachment 154864
> , Here he is with my youngest-Konrad,
> View attachment 154865
> . Wishing everyone a great day. Oh, John that dog's face is soooo cute



call mick jagger!! that's how you get ,catisfaction' . looks like a good babysitter


----------



## johnandjade

well thats the last time (until next time) i work around fibreglass without a mask and overalls  , oh my it was and even after shower still is itchy scratchy! i can honestly say it gets everywhere! I recommend getting rapped up like an eskimos joy department! 

mum suppled cups of tea and roll 'n' sausage , was working with off cuts so its patch work, and it was tighter than a flys bottom up there! however, progress made...







off cuts from fidos new batcholer pad will help fill in some gaps


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> well thats the last time (until next time) i work around fibreglass without a mask and overalls  , oh my it was and even after shower still is itchy scratchy! i can honestly say it gets everywhere! I recommend getting rapped up like an eskimos joy department!
> 
> mum suppled cups of tea and roll 'n' sausage , was working with off cuts so its patch work, and it was tighter than a flys bottom up there! however, progress made...
> View attachment 154867
> View attachment 154868
> View attachment 154869
> View attachment 154870
> 
> 
> 
> off cuts from fidos new batcholer pad will help fill in some gaps



It's in your head, just out think the fiberglass.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> It's in your head, just out think the fiberglass.



its in my head, my ears and between my toes  knowing my mom it was probably asbestos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your so smart lol. Enjoy!


I know!
I did!


----------



## johnandjade

wow!!! I've just seen my future


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> See you later Adam!!
> I was going to post you a good website - but there's a missing link!


So many missing links. 
It's like trying to make a million piece jigsaw and finding out you've only got seven pieces. 
Great fun, though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Good luck with those crazy students.


Hello there, Delaney! 
Mostly good students and fun lessons at the weekend. 
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you should wish the students good luck with their crazy teacher!


Hmmmm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Definitely accountancy! I want to try and get myself in to the finance department at my work and I deal with them everyday already but most the people in finance have degrees in accountancy so I think it would increase my chance of getting in. I'm a determined person so I know I can do it
> My fiancé has 2 degrees both with the ou. It's pretty exciting


Yup!
Go for it! And accountancy can be fun, despite it's reputation!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I love those anteaters around here! Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Oh, don't really want to, but it's so scandalously and deliciously late, I have to get busy with my chores. A lot to do this w/e. Oh, but my cat-Maxi just came and is "nesting" in my bed, getting ready for his long nap. He loves to curl up on my pillow so the side of my face leans against his back. I can feel his purr on my cheek, and then his the sound and movement of his breath. Next to being with my sleeping children, this is the best thing in a world
> View attachment 154863
> , here he is, my sweet boy
> View attachment 154864
> , Here he is with my youngest-Konrad,
> View attachment 154865
> . Wishing everyone a great day. Oh, John that dog's face is soooo cute


Points for lovely photos. 
Very relaxing just looking at these.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> Go for it! And accountancy can be fun, despite it's reputation!




don't count on it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well thats the last time (until next time) i work around fibreglass without a mask and overalls  , oh my it was and even after shower still is itchy scratchy! i can honestly say it gets everywhere! I recommend getting rapped up like an eskimos joy department!
> 
> mum suppled cups of tea and roll 'n' sausage , was working with off cuts so its patch work, and it was tighter than a flys bottom up there! however, progress made...
> View attachment 154867
> View attachment 154868
> View attachment 154869
> View attachment 154870
> 
> 
> 
> off cuts from fidos new batcholer pad will help fill in some gaps


Golly!!!
I love loft spaces.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!!!
> I love loft spaces.




it's just as well im skinny! I don't like tight feeling constricted, I panic  but needs must! happy mum so worth it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's just as well im skinny! I don't like tight feeling constricted, I panic  but needs must! happy mum so worth it


I don't mind at all!
Quite like wriggling through tunnels and small spaces in caves, hiding under beds and in cupboards, sleeping in the dustbin etc.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't mind at all!
> Quite like wriggling through tunnels and small spaces in caves, hiding under beds and in cupboards, sleeping in the dustbin etc.




guess that's a bonus with the excavations? .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess that's a bonus with the excavations? .


It has certainly been of some use, yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So the winner for October, carrying 25 points on to the end of the year is...........Michelle!!!!
@meech008 
Hurrayyyy!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all your kindness and fun.
Hopefully this will help you snap out of being snappy!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Delaney!
> Mostly good students and fun lessons at the weekend.
> How are you ?


Pretty good, thanks.
That's great! I hope they learned something


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Pretty good, thanks.
> That's great! I hope they learned something


I certainly hope so, too!!!
I think so, they're good chaps.


----------



## johnandjade

we pinched jodie for tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 154880
> 
> 
> we pinched jodie for tonight


Lovely dog.
But be careful.
if you do pinch Jodie, she may cry!
(I was going to say bite you, but i don't think she would)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely dog.
> But be careful.
> if you do pinch Jodie, she may cry!
> (I was going to say bite you, but i don't think she would)




she why i call her jodie 'foster' dog . we took her for tonight as it's quite from fireworks and her mum and mine are out tonight. she is currently sleeping on jades lap


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she why i call her jodie 'foster' dog . we took her for tonight as it's quite from fireworks and her mum and mine are out tonight. she is currently sleeping on jades lap


Yes, soft dog like that would probably be terrified.
Not sure Fido will approve of this new threat on the territory he is planning to conquer!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So the winner for October, carrying 25 points on to the end of the year is...........Michelle!!!!
> @meech008
> Hurrayyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your kindness and fun.
> Hopefully this will help you snap out of being snappy!


Oh yay!!! I never win anything! .


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone! I am much better. Went to the heartchase today and we ran 4 miles with different stations. We raised 21,000 dollars for heart disease. How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh yay!!! I never win anything! .


Well you do now.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! I am much better. Went to the heartchase today and we ran 4 miles with different stations. We raised 21,000 dollars for heart disease. How is everyone?


That's excellent, lifts your spirits and a worthy cause benefits!!! 
I'm happy and well, thanks, wifey's improving and Tidgy's on top form.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you do now.
> Thank you!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's excellent, lifts your spirits and a worthy cause benefits!!!
> I'm happy and well, thanks, wifey's improving and Tidgy's on top form.


Oh good! How was lessons today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh good! How was lessons today?


Very good, today.
Nice students, interesting stuff covered.
Though wifey fell asleep when I tried to educate her on the origins of life!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good, today.
> Nice students, interesting stuff covered.
> Though wifey fell asleep when I tried to educate her on the origins of life!


Haha oh wifey! Ben falls asleep on me when I try to go over skeletal pathologies with him. Shame, cause it's my favorite subject.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Haha oh wifey! Ben falls asleep on me when I try to go over skeletal pathologies with him. Shame, cause it's my favorite subject.


You can always go over it with me!
I love it, too!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> its in my head, my ears and between my toes  knowing my mom it was probably asbestos!



How would you rate it on a scale of 1 to mesothelioma?

I can't wear the dust masks, makes it hard to breathe. Probably some irony in there somewhere.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can always go over it with me!
> I love it, too!


Oh yay! Let me tell you the most interesting subject to me is Osteogenesis imperfecta. More of a congenital disease


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh yay! Let me tell you the most interesting subject to me is Osteogenesis imperfecta. More of a congenital disease


Yes, inherited as a dominant gene, causing weak, deformed and brittle bones, but I know little else.
tell me more!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, inherited as a dominant gene, causing weak, deformed and brittle bones, but I know little else.
> tell me more!


Did you know the sclera of their eyes are blue? And there are 12 different types?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Did you know the sclera of their eyes are blue? And there are 12 different types?


No, I didn't! 
i thought there were four types.
Old info,I guess
How interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So the winner for October, carrying 25 points on to the end of the year is...........Michelle!!!!
> @meech008
> Hurrayyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your kindness and fun.
> Hopefully this will help you snap out of being snappy!


Congratulations and very well deserved!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! I am much better. Went to the heartchase today and we ran 4 miles with different stations. We raised 21,000 dollars for heart disease. How is everyone?


Well done you! A very worthy cause!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> its in my head, my ears and between my toes  knowing my mom it was probably asbestos!


Someone covered me in fibreglass once - I was furious and very offended - I'd never been so insulated in all my life!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I didn't!
> i thought there were four types.
> Old info,I guess
> How interesting.


Fascinating stuff. Even simple things are dangerous


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Well done you! A very worthy cause!!


Thank you! It was so much fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Someone covered me in fibreglass once - I was furious and very offended - I'd never been so insulated in all my life!!


We can only do asbestos we can.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam - just in time to say goodnight!!
Sorry I can't stay longer but I need my beauty sleep - lots of it!!
Enjoy the rest of your night and I will see you all tomorrow!!
Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam - just in time to say goodnight!!
> Sorry I can't stay longer but I need my beauty sleep - lots of it!!
> Enjoy the rest of your night and I will see you all tomorrow!!
> Night Night!


Nos da, Lyn!!!!
Have a nice lot of beauty sleep, I gave up on that long ago. 
Tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomies.
Night Night Cold Dark Room.
See you all tomorrow friends!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good night everyone!! Just got home. Worked, got dinner for the hubby, went to visit my dad who's been ill, went grocery shopping, laundry, stopped at 2 other stores, tortoise duty, watered flowers, dishes, took trash out, and probably some other stuff...but I'm DONE!! I got nothing left! I'm kicking my feet up and relaxing now  Running around is just as draining as working! I hate going to stores. I'm one of those in and out people. Ugh...ok....sweet dreams


----------



## Momof4

Sshh, If we're really quiet we could draw on all the sleepyheads faces with a marker! 
Who's in?


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> Sshh, If we're really quiet we could draw on all the sleepyheads faces with a marker!
> Who's in?


I'm in! 
Who's our first victim?
I've got my sharpie pens ready


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good night everyone!! Just got home. Worked, got dinner for the hubby, went to visit my dad who's been ill, went grocery shopping, laundry, stopped at 2 other stores, tortoise duty, watered flowers, dishes, took trash out, and probably some other stuff...but I'm DONE!! I got nothing left! I'm kicking my feet up and relaxing now  Running around is just as draining as working! I hate going to stores. I'm one of those in and out people. Ugh...ok....sweet dreams


I guess you'll be asleep now, so sweet dreams to you as well, Shannon.
You should sleep after your busy day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sshh, If we're really quiet we could draw on all the sleepyheads faces with a marker!
> Who's in?


Morning!!!!!
Just woke up and found someone's drawn glasses on me and written,' Idiot' on my forehead. 
Wonder how that happened ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm in!
> Who's our first victim?
> I've got my sharpie pens ready


Ahem!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all


Good morning, John!!!
Enjoy your day off!


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good night everyone!! Just got home. Worked, got dinner for the hubby, went to visit my dad who's been ill, went grocery shopping, laundry, stopped at 2 other stores, tortoise duty, watered flowers, dishes, took trash out, and probably some other stuff...but I'm DONE!! I got nothing left! I'm kicking my feet up and relaxing now  Running around is just as draining as working! I hate going to stores. I'm one of those in and out people. Ugh...ok....sweet dreams


Very busy day!! I'm the same with shops, I'm not a browser - I'm on a mission when I go shopping - I know what I want and that's what I get - then out!!
Hope you had a restful evening.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Sshh, If we're really quiet we could draw on all the sleepyheads faces with a marker!
> Who's in?


Do you know I woke up with a moustache and glasses drawn on my face this morning! I wonder how that happened!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all


Morning John!
Hope the buckfast didn't given you too much of bad head.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning!!!!!
> Just woke up and found someone's drawn glasses on me and written,' Idiot' on my forehead.
> Wonder how that happened ????


Morning Adam,
Strange - similar thing happened to me!
Hope you have a good day with not too many lessons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam,
> Strange - similar thing happened to me!
> Hope you have a good day with not too many lessons.


Afternoon, Lyn!
Indelible ink, too, it seems.
Just finished one lesson (comprehension), general communication in half an hour and palaeontology 4 to 6 pm. 
Not too bad. 
Off to your sister's for lunch today ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn!
> Indelible ink, too, it seems.
> Just finished one lesson (comprehension), general communication in half an hour and palaeontology 4 to 6 pm.
> Not too bad.
> Off to your sister's for lunch today ?


Hi Adam,
Yes seems the pranksters used permanent ink so it will give the kids a good laugh in school tomorrow!
We'll have to get them back - maybe shave off a few eyebrows?
Not sure about lunch yet, we may go out later.
I have to pop up to my nephews with some shopping for him first though.
Hope your students are all well behaved.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Yes seems the pranksters used permanent ink so it will give the kids a good laugh in school tomorrow!
> We'll have to get them back - maybe shave off a few eyebrows?
> Not sure about lunch yet, we may go out later.
> I have to pop up to my nephews with some shopping for him first though.
> Hope your students are all well behaved.


The one this morning spent half the lesson yawning so much his eyes were watering, most annoying.
They're always tired, these people.
Perhaps shave the eyebrows off using hedgehogs?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps shave the eyebrows off using hedgehogs?



Ooohhh Painful!!!
We may have a few eyes out!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess you'll be asleep now, so sweet dreams to you as well, Shannon.
> You should sleep after your busy day!


I slept pretty decent!! What's new today Adam?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Very busy day!! I'm the same with shops, I'm not a browser - I'm on a mission when I go shopping - I know what I want and that's what I get - then out!!
> Hope you had a restful evening.


I slept pretty good. Now a day of hopefully not too much to do! How are you today Lyn?


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all, im not long up  thats wee jodie dog away , jade made sure she was cozy enough


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> I slept pretty good. Now a day of hopefully not too much to do! How are you today Lyn?


I'm well thanks was intending to do so much but spent the morning here trying to help some new tort owners in my limited capacity.
I need to go shopping for my nephew but dreading the thought!
I hope you have a nice relaxing day - after yesterday you need it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all, im not long up  thats wee jodie dog away , jade made sure she was cozy enough
> View attachment 154924


Love the bottle by the side so she can help herself if she gets thirsty.
She won't want to go home!!


----------



## johnandjade

fluffly met jodie...



fluffly now needs a vet


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fluffly met jodie...
> View attachment 154925
> 
> 
> fluffly now needs a vet
> View attachment 154926


Poor Fluffy!!
Thank goodness it wasn't Fido!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Poor Fluffy!!
> Thank goodness it wasn't Fido!!




he's too high up for her , she does stand up on arm of sofa for a look though and his a little whine... same with the fish oddly?!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he's too high up for her , she does stand up on arm of sofa for a look though and his a little whine... same with the fish oddly?!


Some people like a little wine with their fish course.
I sometimes have a little wine when watching Lola if she's not gone to bed


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Some people like a little wine with their fish course.
> I sometimes have a little wine when watching Lola if she's not gone to bed




fresh out the oven. had a good weekend?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fresh out the oven. had a good weekend?


Yes thanks John, nothing special - just jobs mostly but also had some time to chill.
What are you up to today?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks John, nothing special - just jobs mostly but also had some time to chill.
> What are you up to today?




as little as possible productive and glad you had some down time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> as little as possible productive and glad you had some down time


Hoe you manage some peace and quiet today too John.
Have to go now and get shopping list for my nephew or shops will be shutting soon.
See you all later!
Have a good day.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> I'm well thanks was intending to do so much but spent the morning here trying to help some new tort owners in my limited capacity.
> I need to go shopping for my nephew but dreading the thought!
> I hope you have a nice relaxing day - after yesterday you need it.


Thanks! How sweet of you to help others out  And then....shopping time?! Oh dear! Well you have yourself a nice day


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning!!!!!
> Just woke up and found someone's drawn glasses on me and written,' Idiot' on my forehead.
> Wonder how that happened ????




I only did the glasses!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> aww a wee bairn  glad you're having a good one . I'm just home, sat down with a bottle of buckfast .. sore head tomorrow for me lol


Aww honest he was lovely he was crying the full time I was there and I was pacing up and down their living room and he would stop, then I'd sit down and he would start crying again! 
How's your head? I can't drink buckfast - drank half a bottle when I was 15 at Bathgate gala day and went on the shows lol. I don't have it in me to drink it again because it brings back bad memories lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ooohhh Painful!!!
> We may have a few eyes out!


Never mind, eh ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I slept pretty decent!! What's new today Adam?


Glad you slept well. 
Not much new. 
One more lesson today, palaeontology in 20 minutes time for a couple of hours.
Then a new episode of Doctor Who dealing with warfare, terrorism and refugees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all, im not long up  thats wee jodie dog away , jade made sure she was cozy enough
> View attachment 154924


Goodness, she's even got a nice refreshing drink next to the bed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Love the bottle by the side so she can help herself if she gets thirsty.
> She won't want to go home!!


Snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fluffly met jodie...
> View attachment 154925
> 
> 
> fluffly now needs a vet
> View attachment 154926


Oh, no!!!!!
Medic!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I only did the glasses!


That's okay, when i put my glasses on, you can't see the drawn ones.
As for the word (whoever did it) i just wrote 'Not an...' over the top, so that's fine too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww honest he was lovely he was crying the full time I was there and I was pacing up and down their living room and he would stop, then I'd sit down and he would start crying again!
> How's your head? I can't drink buckfast - drank half a bottle when I was 15 at Bathgate gala day and went on the shows lol. I don't have it in me to drink it again because it brings back bad memories lol


I'm like that with sherry.
Can't smell it without feeling nauseous.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww honest he was lovely he was crying the full time I was there and I was pacing up and down their living room and he would stop, then I'd sit down and he would start crying again!
> How's your head? I can't drink buckfast - drank half a bottle when I was 15 at Bathgate gala day and went on the shows lol. I don't have it in me to drink it again because it brings back bad memories lol




its been fine thanks, I just slept all day


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys guess what!
I'm actually doing my homework for once


----------



## spud's_mum

Monty looking scared because of firework noises


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys guess what!
> I'm actually doing my homework for once


Hurrrraaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Shock! Horror!
Are you feeling okay ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154983
> 
> Monty looking scared because of firework noises





spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154983
> 
> Monty looking scared because of firework noises


It's okay, Monty, you're safe indoors!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 154983
> 
> Monty looking scared because of firework noises


Poor doggy  I don't think any of them like fireworks. Good excuse to cuddle up to his mum though


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's okay, Monty, you're safe indoors!!


Hi Adam. How are you today?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> its been fine thanks, I just slept all day


They are the best days lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Adam. How are you today?


I'm good thanks, Kirsty, just waiting for wifey and then going to watch yesterday's Doctor Who.
(always get it a day late here.) 
How are you ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good thanks, Kirsty, just waiting for wifey and then going to watch yesterday's Doctor Who.
> (always get it a day late here.)
> How are you ?


I've not watched it yet either  we usually wait until a Sunday night because it's a nice way to wrap up the weekend  should be a good episode though.
I'm very well thanks - need to go and get my food shopping but I really can't be bothered lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've not watched it yet either  we usually wait until a Sunday night because it's a nice way to wrap up the weekend  should be a good episode though.
> I'm very well thanks - need to go and get my food shopping but I really can't be bothered lol


My day off's tomorrow, so it's then that I'll be doing my vegetating!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My day off's tomorrow, so it's then that I'll be doing my vegetating!


I haven't even had my tea this evening either and it's 8pm. No food for dinner so I better go lol. Fiancé is getting grumpy


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrraaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> Shock! Horror!
> Are you feeling okay ?


I know right!
I bet my teacher won't be in or I won't need the homework for some reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I haven't even had my tea this evening either and it's 8pm. No food for dinner so I better go lol. Fiancé is getting grumpy


Wifey's just fallen asleep, so Doctor Who and dinner will have to wait. 
See you later!!
Have a nice evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I know right!
> I bet my teacher won't be in or I won't need the homework for some reason


That's always the way isn't it ?
Typical!


----------



## jaizei

What happened to everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys guess what!
> I'm actually doing my homework for once



Have you had a bump on the head?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What happened to everyone?


I've been watching Doctor Who's new anti war message episode.
Looks like a very quiet evening. 
Everybody's doing something more interesting tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been watching Doctor Who's new anti war message episode.
> Looks like a very quiet evening.
> Everybody's doing something more interesting tonight.


Only if you think ironing is more interesting!
Hope you enjoyed Dr Who Adam.
Sadly have to go again as I'm off to bed now.
So see you tomorrow
Enjoy Monday!!
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Only if you think ironing is more interesting!
> Hope you enjoyed Dr Who Adam.
> Sadly have to go again as I'm off to bed now.
> So see you tomorrow
> Enjoy Monday!!
> Nos da!


I did enjoy.
Lots of plot holes, but performances were super as was a lot of the dialogue and ideas.
Night night, Lyn.
Sleep well! 
Have a good day tomorrow


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps


Evening, Noel.
Very quiet in here tonight!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Noel.
> Very quiet in here tonight!


Evening Adam
Yeah?
Peeps probably pretty busy like me 
I can't believe this is the first time I've surfaced in 3 days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Feels longer
Anyway, I'm off for a little sleep.
Speak soon, take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomabods.
Night night Cold Dark Room! 
Sleep well, all and speak to you all tomorrow!
(MY day off!!! Hurrrraahh!)


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Cold Dark Roomabods.
> Night night Cold Dark Room!
> Sleep well, all and speak to you all tomorrow!
> (MY day off!!! Hurrrraahh!)


Good night my friend talk to you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night my friend talk to you later


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Cold Dark Roomabods.
> Night night Cold Dark Room!
> Sleep well, all and speak to you all tomorrow!
> (MY day off!!! Hurrrraahh!)


Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! horrible day here today 

hope everyone is well and has had a great weekend


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon all, at CDR, while it's poring with rain here, and colder than the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good Morning everyone it's pretty chilly today. Ugh it's Monday....Well with that being said, I hope everyone has a great day today. I have quite a bit of paperwork to do related to my job. That's what I'll be doing until I go in to work. Coffee time!


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

I'm running out of work to do :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.
Lovely, sunny warm day here!
Just getting Tidgy her lunch and then off out to the terrace with her, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good Morning everyone it's pretty chilly today. Ugh it's Monday....Well with that being said, I hope everyone has a great day today. I have quite a bit of paperwork to do related to my job. That's what I'll be doing until I go in to work. Coffee time!


Morning, Shannon!!!
No work for me today!!!!
Hurraahhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you manage ok with you're paperwork and then the shift.
Ugh, indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!


Morning; Meech!!!
Have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm running out of work to do :/


I've got plenty of things needing doing, if you're desperate.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning; Meech!!!
> Have a great day!


You too! Hope you're doing well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You too! Hope you're doing well


I am, just chilling out with Tidgy.


----------



## meech008

Good! Im Just catching up on the forum


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Shannon!!!
> No work for me today!!!!
> Hurraahhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope you manage ok with you're paperwork and then the shift.
> Ugh, indeed.


Have a great day off Adam


----------



## Lyn W

Hello anybody there?
or are we playing humid hide and seek?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello anybody there?
> or are we playing humid hide and seek?


Evening, Lyn.
I actually was playing humid hide and seek with Tidgy, on the terrace and in the garden.
She's toddled off to bed now, exhausted herself so I have returned to my classification of ground sloths. 
How are you ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning friends


And a jolly good morning to you, too, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a jolly good morning to you, too, Noel.


How are you Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How are you Adam


Very, very well, thanks!!!
A lovely relaxing day off!!!! 
Yourself?


----------



## meech008

I'm officially done with all of my clinical proficiencies! Whoop whoop! It's smooth sailing from here on out ya'll


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg just done 6 pages of homework just for one lesson! I refuse to do anymore homework tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm officially done with all of my clinical proficiencies! Whoop whoop! It's smooth sailing from here on out ya'll


Congrats, Meech!!!!
Well done, lovely lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg just done 6 pages of homework just for one lesson! I refuse to do anymore homework tonight!


How many more subjects to do ?
Evening, Spud's Mum!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many more subjects to do ?
> Evening, Spud's Mum!


I think that there are 2 more pieces due tomorrow but I refuse to do more. 

Also got threatened to be removed from class for being "distracting" 

Oh and I hit my head on the table... And hurt my elbow when someone tickled me and I flung my arm around and hit my elbow on the wall.... And walked into a table.

Oh how I love Monday's


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I think that there are 2 more pieces due tomorrow but I refuse to do more.
> 
> Also got threatened to be removed from class for being "distracting"
> 
> Oh and I hit my head on the table... And hurt my elbow when someone tickled me and I flung my arm around and hit my elbow on the wall.... And walked into a table.
> 
> Oh how I love Monday's


It's only half past six.
Surely you could have a break and then do one more ?
Were you being distracting, or were you innocent? 
And Ow!, Ow! and Ow!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's only half past six.
> Surely you could have a break and then do one more ?
> Were you being distracting, or were you innocent?
> And Ow!, Ow! and Ow!


I need time to watch eastenders, go on social media, cuddle monty, sort spud out, hold cheddar and laze around 

Oh of course I wasn't distracting.
If never do that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I need time to watch eastenders, go on social media, cuddle monty, sort spud out, hold cheddar and laze around
> 
> Oh of course I wasn't distracting.
> If never do that!


Hmmmm! 
Assuming social media means The Cold Dark Room, I can see the attraction of your things to do list, except for Eastenders. 
I don't like soaps. Still it's got to be better than the really terrible Lebanese and Turkish ones they watch here. 
Cuddle Monty or hold Cheddar while doing homework ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh forgot to show these photos I got from a big bonfire I went to at the weekend.
Got some good photos of our fire swords (giant wax sticks for holding)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh forgot to show these photos I got from a big bonfire I went to at the weekend.
> Got some good photos of our fire swords (giant wax sticks for holding)
> View attachment 155091
> 
> View attachment 155092


Wow!!!
Fireswords!!!!!
Never seen them before! 
And you managed to avoid burning yourself????


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!
> Fireswords!!!!!
> Never seen them before!
> And you managed to avoid burning yourself????


They're great!
I nearly burned myself when the wind blew the flame towards me but screaming and waving the sword around fixed it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> They're great!
> I nearly burned myself when the wind blew the flame towards me but screaming and waving the sword around fixed it


Yeah, screaming usually helps a lot.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congrats, Meech!!!!
> Well done, lovely lady.


Thank you! 70 more days to go! We're in the home stretch


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> I think that there are 2 more pieces due tomorrow but I refuse to do more.


 I hope you do the pieces due tomorrow! I rarely did homework assigned to me when I was in high school and my first attempt at college. Now I'm almost 26 and still I'm school while most of my classmates have started their careers. Definitely not trying to lecture you at all, just sharing my own life lesson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you! 70 more days to go! We're in the home stretch


It'll fly by!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll fly by!!!!!


I hope so! I'm so ready to work. I've got my three goals lined up and I'm ready to start working on them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I hope so! I'm so ready to work. I've got my three goals lined up and I'm ready to start working on them!


Three?
If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three?
> If you don't mind sharing.


They're my 3 "reward/short term goals " 
1. Start paying off my sizable student loans ASAP 
2. When I get my job and start making those loan payments, I have the go ahead to start making calculations to get my very first puppy 
3. I saved the best for last....once I've gotten myself situated at a job and have my benefits worked out, we are going to start a family


----------



## jaizei

All of my goals involve food.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> All of my goals involve food.


Food goals are also important. That's a whole other list


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm officially done with all of my clinical proficiencies! Whoop whoop! It's smooth sailing from here on out ya'll


Hooray!!!
Well done,
A bit more time to relax now?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I hope you do the pieces due tomorrow! I rarely did homework assigned to me when I was in high school and my first attempt at college. Now I'm almost 26 and still I'm school while most of my classmates have started their careers. Definitely not trying to lecture you at all, just sharing my own life lesson.


Yup some of my nephews didn't 'do' school but had to go back to it via evening classes to achieve their goals etc.
- better to do it while you are supposed to and young than have to go back when you are older and have other responsibilities.
Right teacher's hat off!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> I actually was playing humid hide and seek with Tidgy, on the terrace and in the garden.
> She's toddled off to bed now, exhausted herself so I have returned to my classification of ground sloths.
> How are you ?


Evening/afternoon all.
I went to hide and fell asleep!
But just popped back.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hooray!!!
> Well done,
> A bit more time to relax now?


I wish! I still have to go every day, I just don't have to worry about completing the graded exams because I've finished them. I still do them every day, whatever comes in, I'm just not graded


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Yup some of my nephews didn't 'do' school but had to go back to it via evening classes to achieve their goals etc.
> - better to do it while you are supposed to and young than have to go back when you are older and have other responsibilities.
> Right teacher's hat off!


But you're so right! It's always easier to do it the first time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They're my 3 "reward/short term goals "
> 1. Start paying off my sizable student loans ASAP
> 2. When I get my job and start making those loan payments, I have the go ahead to start making calculations to get my very first puppy
> 3. I saved the best for last....once I've gotten myself situated at a job and have my benefits worked out, we are going to start a family


Well, all achievable soon, I hope. 
You can do it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening/afternoon all.
> I went to hide and fell asleep!
> But just popped back.


I've just been acting more and more like the sloths I'm studying.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, all achievable soon, I hope.
> You can do it!


9
Yes!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just been acting more and more like the sloths I'm studying.


What...hanging upside down in trees??
That conjures up a funny picture


----------



## Lyn W

Adam - on a day off!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 155108
> Adam - on a day off!


That's me too


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> That's me too


I think we're all sloths at heart!


----------



## AZtortMom

Absolutely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What...hanging upside down in trees??
> That conjures up a funny picture


Don't be silly!!! 
I meant eating leaves and having algae grow on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's me too


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I got my secret Santa.. I got my secret santa * doing a little dance*


----------



## Lyn W

Must go - things to do, people to see
- not really just an early night for me tonight.
So see you all soon, enjoy the rest of your day.
Night Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I got my secret Santa.. I got my secret santa * doing a little dance*


Do you mean the present or to who you must post it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must go - things to do, people to see
> - not really just an early night for me tonight.
> So see you all soon, enjoy the rest of your day.
> Night Night


Night night, Lyn.
Sleep well, and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you mean the present or to who you must post it ?


The person whom I'm gifting to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> The person whom I'm gifting to


Oh, no, then i think i'm too late!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no, then i think i'm too late!!!!!!


Whhhhaaaaatttt????


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no, then i think i'm too late!!!!!!



It's probably for the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Whhhhaaaaatttt????





jaizei said:


> It's probably for the best.


My fault.
Always leaving things to the last minute.
This was the last minute and a bit more.
Silly me. 
Why for the best ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My fault.
> Always leaving things to the last minute.
> This was the last minute and a bit more.
> Silly me.
> Why for the best ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 155119


Good point, well made.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Paradise is made of cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night Cold Dark Roomines.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Hope all of you have a lovely kip and catch you all for a super breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just got home. I hope everyone had a decent Monday. Off to bed soon. Just popped some sleeping pills-over the counter. I hope they work!! Good night


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! all I seem to be doing just now is sleeping, think I'm in winter mode  it's looking like another horrible day here again, boo! 

think I'll pretend I'm a coconut and lash my self to a couple swallows and migrate!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning everyone........Anyone?


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning everyone........Anyone?


Morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow. Somebody is awake. But then again it isn't 4:45 A.M. there is it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just got home. I hope everyone had a decent Monday. Off to bed soon. Just popped some sleeping pills-over the counter. I hope they work!! Good night


Hope you sleep well, Shannon.
See you later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

.....And Adam is awake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! all I seem to be doing just now is sleeping, think I'm in winter mode  it's looking like another horrible day here again, boo!
> 
> think I'll pretend I'm a coconut and lash my self to a couple swallows and migrate!


Still lovely here, though a bit cooler. 
We"re into our short autumn, I think.
Morning, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning everyone........Anyone?


Good morning, Ed!!! 
Just awaiting the arrival of my student. 
It's pretty girl day today, three attractive young ladies through the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> .....And Adam is awake.


Well, half-awake would be more accurate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!!!
> Just awaiting the arrival of my student.
> It's pretty girl day today, three attractive young ladies through the day.


I wish I had that going on. Four other guys here. Not so much in the looks department, either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got my Secret Santa. Now my mind is a blank!!
I have NO IDEA what I should be looking for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish I had that going on. Four other guys here. Not so much in the looks department, either.


Trouble is I don't particularly like any of them and two of them may not actually show up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Beautiful people aren't often very considerate here, either.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still lovely here, though a bit cooler.
> We"re into our short autumn, I think.
> Morning, John!




morning mr adam! its 10C above average for time of year, wet and windy though:/ 

how are you today boss?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my Secret Santa. Now my mind is a blank!!
> I have NO IDEA what I should be looking for.




snap! a few novelty ideas are sorted but the actual gift will take some thinking


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> snap! a few novelty ideas are sorted but the actual gift will take some thinking


Yes. More than I had anticipated.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. More than I had anticipated.




I actually had a quick google this morning, gift ideas for ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning mr adam! its 10C above average for time of year, wet and windy though:/
> 
> how are you today boss?


Good, good ! 
I'm quite well, good first lesson on cultural studies.
Today mistresses, strip clubs and prostitution. 
Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good !
> I'm quite well, good first lesson on cultural studies.
> Today mistresses, strip clubs and prostitution.
> Goodness!




sounds like my kind of lesson!! I'd have full marks in that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like my kind of lesson!! I'd have full marks in that


They think that all men in the West do these things regularly (and the Saudis, too when out of their country), so it's more an explanation of the realities of the situation. (as I see it).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They think that all men in the West do these things regularly (and the Saudis, too when out of their country), so it's more an explanation of the realities of the situation. (as I see it).



that's why we have the internet.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you sleep well, Shannon.
> See you later!


Thank you! Have a nice day Adam. Off to a loooong day!! I'll pop in later


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good !
> I'm quite well, good first lesson on cultural studies.
> Today mistresses, strip clubs and prostitution.
> Goodness!


Oh Boy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's why we have the internet.


So do we here. 
The internet cafes are full of boys watching that type of entertainment. 
This girl went to see 'Fifty Shades of Grey' with her friend (another pretty girl student of mine) and when they realised that the film had been heavily cut for the Moroccan market, all the girls in the cinema (not the men), started booing!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh Boy!!!


It makes the day more interesting!!!! 
See you later, have a super day!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do we here.
> The internet cafes are full of boys watching that type of entertainment.
> This girl went to see 'Fifty Shades of Grey' with her friend (another pretty girl student of mine) and when they realised that the film had been heavily cut for the Moroccan market, all the girls in the cinema (not the men), started booing!!!!



Fair compromise?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> Fair compromise?


It looks like the internet might soon be our morality meter. We're all going straight to Hell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Fair compromise?


Hmmmm.
It's actually a lot better than the original.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like the internet might soon be our morality meter. We're all going straight to Hell.


i'm not!!!!!
They have only processed and aerosol cheese there.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my Secret Santa. Now my mind is a blank!!
> I have NO IDEA what I should be looking for.



I offer consultation services on the side.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm not!!!!!
> They have only processed and aerosol cheese there.



I know; just imagine the next advances we'll make in cheese technology!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I know; just imagine the next advances we'll make in cheese technology!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry, just imagining.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do we here.
> The internet cafes are full of boys watching that type of entertainment.
> This girl went to see 'Fifty Shades of Grey' with her friend (another pretty girl student of mine) and when they realised that the film had been heavily cut for the Moroccan market, all the girls in the cinema (not the men), started booing!!!!




oh my! I hope they keep the volume turned down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my! I hope they keep the volume turned down


Not in the cinema, no. 
But in the cybercafes, yes. 
It's technically illegal here.


----------



## johnandjade

coffee time


----------



## johnandjade

I literally have no work to do! going to head over to my old work and see the lads I think


----------



## johnandjade

I like being my own boss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I literally have no work to do! going to head over to my old work and see the lads I think


Problem with being too efficient is that you end up having nothing left to keep you working. 
Or is it just a quiet time ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I offer consultation services on the side.


Great. I just Pmed you
AND I know that you didn't expect me to take it literally.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Problem with being too efficient is that you end up having nothing left to keep you working.
> Or is it just a quiet time ?




both . was speaking with my boss earlier looking like i'll be in there in mornings and my old place in afternoons.


----------



## johnandjade

well after driving around in £20K+ cars all day.. driving lesson tonight l! quite funny me thinks


----------



## meech008

Hi guys!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hi guys!




allo! how are you and mr ben?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> allo! how are you and mr ben?


We're great! I got out of class super early today  and Ben is doing really well with therapy for his shoulder  all is well in our little world. How about you and Jade?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> both . was speaking with my boss earlier looking like i'll be in there in mornings and my old place in afternoons.


Not a bad solution, I suppose!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi guys!


Hello there, Michelle!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We're great! I got out of class super early today  and Ben is doing really well with therapy for his shoulder  all is well in our little world. How about you and Jade?




glad to hear it . all good here thanks, jade made a cheesecake today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're great! I got out of class super early today  and Ben is doing really well with therapy for his shoulder  all is well in our little world. How about you and Jade?


Very good to hear!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a bad solution, I suppose!




would brake the day up I guess. garages are only 5min walk apart so no complaints


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would brake the day up I guess. garages are only 5min walk apart so no complaints


With a beer stop in between ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With a beer stop in between ?




very possible, the pubs in the middle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> very possible, the pubs in the middle


yaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

home a hlf hour early


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home a hlf hour early


Also, yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Can't be bad.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also, yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't be bad.




ostrich stake for tea


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh man... A friend just sent this to me.


----------



## spud's_mum

just put my mattress on the floor and attempted some tuck backs (backflips)
Also got my back hand spring back 
Landed on my face a couple of times but in the end I managed to do a couple of my first tuckbacks!


My dad walked past and I had my mattress up against a wall (I heard him coming) and it was quite hard to explain why I have my mattress leant up against my wall and not on my bed... Even harder to explain why cheddar was climbing on it next time he walked past though!


----------



## johnandjade

well I never crashed mr instructor seems quite happy and doesn't think it should take much to get me ready for test


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Michelle!


Hi! How are you?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear it . all good here thanks, jade made a cheesecake today


Quite the baker your lovely lady


----------



## johnandjade

wildlife doc on telly about loch lomand


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Quite the baker your lovely lady



shes amazing



I'm not allowed to have any till tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They think that all men in the West do these things regularly (and the Saudis, too when out of their country), so it's more an explanation of the realities of the situation. (as I see it).


Nor far wrong I'd say!
Evening all!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> shes amazing
> View attachment 155244
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to have any till tomorrow


That looks scrumptious!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That looks scrumptious!




'evening maam! how are you? it really does doesn't it  I can't wait to try i!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John all good here thanks.
I have things I should be doing but can't seem to get started on anything.
You OK?
Jade making you wait for your cheesecake?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John all good here thanks.
> I have things I should be doing but can't seem to get started on anything.
> You OK?
> Jade making you wait for your cheesecake?




yeah . though she's out to be fair so I'd feel bad having the first bit. im shopping for secret santa, hope I've got it right:/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah . though she's out to be fair so I'd feel bad having the first bit. im shopping for secret santa, hope I've got it right:/


Something Scottish?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Something Scottish?



there will be  i'll send you a wee PM


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


I used to love that ad.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I used to love that ad.




never ever did get a packet that did that though


----------



## spud's_mum

Most girls my age want to go to parties... I just want to go to the pet shop!

I'm begging my parents to take me as I've got a big list of things I "need" 
I need lots of ingredients to make cheddar home made food. (It's a lot healthier and better for him)
I need sphagnum moss
I need some hay and wood shavings for cheddar
I need to get some better fake leaves and plants for spud
I need to get cheddar some more healthy treats.
I need to get monty some treats too.
Also some more toys for cheddar as he's destroyed all his others!

And this is why I never have any money


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Most girls my age want to go to parties... I just want to go to the pet shop!
> 
> I'm begging my parents to take me as I've got a big list of things I "need"
> I need lots of ingredients to make cheddar home made food. (It's a lot healthier and better for him)
> I need sphagnum moss
> I need some hay and wood shavings for cheddar
> I need to get some better fake leaves and plants for spud
> I need to get cheddar some more healthy treats.
> I need to get monty some treats too.
> Also some more toys for cheddar as he's destroyed all his others!
> 
> And this is why I never have any money


If you think pets are expensive wait till you have kids!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ostrich stake for tea


Really????
Ostrich is rather yummy!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh man... A friend just sent this to me.
> 
> View attachment 155235


I dunno.
The little baby boy at the front looks more startled than in love!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> If you think pets are expensive wait till you have kids!!!


I spend most of my time and money on them, I have to get up extra early for school so I can feed and soak spud and I turn down holidays as I hate to leave them and I still want more! 
I can't get enough of them!!

Mum says no more pets after these...
We will see. I don't think she'll be able to put up with my whining.
I can't bare living without animals.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really????
> Ostrich is rather yummy!!!!


Yes it is - I had it on a flight back from S Africa many years ago.
Wished I hadn't asked for the leg though.
You should see the eggs we had for breakfast!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh man... A friend just sent this to me.
> 
> View attachment 155235


Hi, Chrissy!!
Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really????
> Ostrich is rather yummy!!!!




yeah, though it is frozen from supermarket:/ wasn't bad at all though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> just put my mattress on the floor and attempted some tuck backs (backflips)
> Also got my back hand spring back
> Landed on my face a couple of times but in the end I managed to do a couple of my first tuckbacks!
> 
> 
> My dad walked past and I had my mattress up against a wall (I heard him coming) and it was quite hard to explain why I have my mattress leant up against my wall and not on my bed... Even harder to explain why cheddar was climbing on it next time he walked past though!


Well done and hurrah for Cheddar, too!!! 
I remember seeing a photo of your face while you were trampolining or something.
It was all sort of flat and fuzzy.
is that because you keep landing on it?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is - I had it on a flight back from S Africa many years ago.
> Wished I hadn't asked for the leg though.
> You should see the eggs we had for breakfast!!




make the breast of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well I never crashed mr instructor seems quite happy and doesn't think it should take much to get me ready for test


Good, good.
Some of them drag the lessons out for the money, so I've heard, so that's encouraging.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I spend most of my time and money on them, I have to get up extra early for school so I can feed and soak spud and I turn down holidays as I hate to leave them and I still want more!
> I can't get enough of them!!
> 
> Mum says no more pets after these...
> We will see. I don't think she'll be able to put up with my whining.
> I can't bare living without animals.


As long as you are taking responsibility for them, I think its great.
There are far worse things you could be spending your money on.
And Spud should be with you for many, many, many, many years to come yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi! How are you?


Very well, thanks.
Good lesson this morning, but then the other two students didn't show, so I got some shopping done and spent time with wifey and Tidgy. 
Visited the neighbours and got some bills paid too.
Nice day.
You ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done and hurrah for Cheddar, too!!!
> I remember seeing a photo of your face while you were trampolining or something.
> It was all sort of flat and fuzzy.
> is that because you keep landing on it?


You get used to landing on your face when your a gymnast 

Really excited as I am hopefully joining an actual gym club 
Only downside is... They have a waiting list 

Oh and I did standing (no bounces) front (and back) somersault on the trampoline


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shes amazing
> View attachment 155244
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to have any till tomorrow


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
Only 2 and a half hours til tomorrow, then scoff it all!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> As long as you are taking responsibility for them, I think its great.
> There are far worse things you could be spending your money on.
> And Spud should be with you for many, many, many, many years to come yet!!


The think that annoys them most is the fact that cheddar dogs and kicks wood shavings out of his cage and before I have a chance to hoover, it's trodden out of the room and down the hallway. I can't keep up with his digging!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good.
> Some of them drag the lessons out for the money, so I've heard, so that's encouraging.



yeah, whole hour is spent with me driving, I even overtook a cyclist! and avoided someone cutting me up at a junction by running a light and no indicator grrr! came away feeling a bit more confident 

how were your lessons today? wifey better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nor far wrong I'd say!
> Evening all!


Good evening, Lyn!
Hope you had a good day!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> You get used to landing on your face when your a gymnast
> 
> Really excited as I am hopefully joining an actual gym club
> Only downside is... They have a waiting list
> 
> Oh and I did standing (no bounces) front (and back) somersault on the trampoline


Well if you keep practicing in your bedroom it will just be a matter of mind over mattress


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn!
> Hope you had a good day!!!


Hi Adam yes thanks
Not too bad at all,
Your's sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there will be  i'll send you a wee PM


And me, please!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Love wine gums!!!!!
Can't get them here, though.
You're sending your secret santa wine gums????


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> The think that annoys them most is the fact that cheddar dogs and kicks wood shavings out of his cage and before I have a chance to hoover, it's trodden out of the room and down the hallway. I can't keep up with his digging!


What about putting his cage in a big flat box like the ones the fruit and veggies come into the supermarkets. That will contain the wood shavings


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love wine gums!!!!!
> Can't get them here, though.
> You're sending your secret santa wine gums????




.. a fish supper and a bottle of buckfast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Most girls my age want to go to parties... I just want to go to the pet shop!
> 
> I'm begging my parents to take me as I've got a big list of things I "need"
> I need lots of ingredients to make cheddar home made food. (It's a lot healthier and better for him)
> I need sphagnum moss
> I need some hay and wood shavings for cheddar
> I need to get some better fake leaves and plants for spud
> I need to get cheddar some more healthy treats.
> I need to get monty some treats too.
> Also some more toys for cheddar as he's destroyed all his others!
> 
> And this is why I never have any money


But a great and satisfying way to spend your money!!! 
Do you still manage some parties, though ?


----------



## Lyn W

_Most girls my age want to go to parties... I just want to go to the pet shop!_


You could always take your pets with you

They could be party animals!!!


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> You get used to landing on your face when your a gymnast
> 
> Really excited as I am hopefully joining an actual gym club
> Only downside is... They have a waiting list
> 
> Oh and I did standing (no bounces) front (and back) somersault on the trampoline


Pretty good day. Family drama about the holidays already but all in all pretty good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I spend most of my time and money on them, I have to get up extra early for school so I can feed and soak spud and I turn down holidays as I hate to leave them and I still want more!
> I can't get enough of them!!
> 
> Mum says no more pets after these...
> We will see. I don't think she'll be able to put up with my whining.
> I can't bare living without animals.


Only a few more years before you're old enough to do what you want, and Spud could be with you for life !!!
It's a good start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is - I had it on a flight back from S Africa many years ago.
> Wished I hadn't asked for the leg though.
> You should see the eggs we had for breakfast!!


Had ostrich egg, too!!!
About an hour or more to boil.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had ostrich egg, too!!!
> About an hour or more to boil.


I have a beautiful carved ostrich egg shell I brought back frim SA it really is lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> You get used to landing on your face when your a gymnast
> 
> Really excited as I am hopefully joining an actual gym club
> Only downside is... They have a waiting list
> 
> Oh and I did standing (no bounces) front (and back) somersault on the trampoline


i'm not sure that gymnasts are supposed to land on their faces.
In the Olympics I think you score less if you do this. 
Though the crowd love it! 
How long's the waiting list.
(and I don't mean 50cm) !


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm not sure that gymnasts are supposed to land on their faces.
> In the Olympics I think you score less if you do this.
> Though the crowd love it!
> How long's the waiting list.
> (and I don't mean 50cm) !


Thankfully my face plants haven't been from great heights.
I normally break my fall and then land on my face 

Also bailed out a few times. Once I was lucky that I didn't break my wrists as I did one round off flick and I went for another and then bailed out but flew back and put my hands out and landed on my wrists first.

I've just accepted that if your flipping around, your bound to get hurt. 

Have no idea how long the waiting list is 
Hopefully not too long 

I'd love to have proper coaches and a real gymnasium


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah, whole hour is spent with me driving, I even overtook a cyclist! and avoided someone cutting me up at a junction by running a light and no indicator grrr! came away feeling a bit more confident
> 
> how were your lessons today? wifey better?


Only one lesson, other two didn't show as expected, so got some stuff done. 
Wifey is much better, thanks and is now yabbering at me, endlessly. 
I just keep smiling and saying, 'yes' or smiling in what I hope are the right places.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thankfully my face plants haven't been from great heights.
> I normally break my fall and then land on my face



I fell full force in a gym when I was about 12 after I bounced off a boy who didn't change direction when everyone else did.
Luckily I landed on my nose so saved my face.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam yes thanks
> Not too bad at all,
> Your's sounds pretty good too.


Twas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .. a fish supper and a bottle of buckfast


Deep fried Mars bar ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Pretty good day. Family drama about the holidays already but all in all pretty good


Hi Meech - hope all is resolved!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only one lesson, other two didn't show as expected, so got some stuff done.
> Wifey is much better, thanks and is now yabbering at me, endlessly.
> I just keep smiling and saying, 'yes' or smiling in what I hope are the right places.




all back to normal then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thankfully my face plants haven't been from great heights.
> I normally break my fall and then land on my face
> 
> Also bailed out a few times. Once I was lucky that I didn't break my wrists as I did one round off flick and I went for another and then bailed out but flew back and put my hands out and landed on my wrists first.
> 
> I've just accepted that if your flipping around, your bound to get hurt.
> 
> Have no idea how long the waiting list is
> Hopefully not too long
> 
> I'd love to have proper coaches and a real gymnasium


Good luck with that. 
It's true, there's bound to be some physical damage, but please try and keep it to a minimum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I fell full force in a gym when I was about 12 after I bounced off a boy who didn't change direction when everyone else did.
> Luckily I landed on my nose so saved my face.


You now have a short flat nose ???


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You now have a short flat nose ???


Not at all - it's just on the back of my head now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all back to normal then


Yeppity, yeppity, yep.
She's been drinking, so she's mainly talking rubbish.
Wandered off now, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not at all - it's just on the back of my head now!


Oh, that's all right then!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, that's all right then!!


Its fine - an usual feature that's certainly not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go now and do at least one of the things I should have done earler.
So night night to you all and see you tomorrow.
Take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its fine - an usual feature that's certainly not to be sniffed at.


We all nose that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go now and do at least one of the things I should have done earler.
> So night night to you all and see you tomorrow.
> Take care!


Nos da, Lyn.
Have a good evening, a nice sound sleep and a good day tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Chrissy!!
> Hope you are well.


Hi Adam and everyone

I'm great. I've been so busy that I promised to make today all about the kiddos. It's just before supper time and all the boring work is done. I'm about to start into baking some chocolate chip cookies and have promised to sit on the floor and build Legos with all four kids. -I'm actually kind of looking forward to it.

Off to make and EAT cookie dough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


And a jolly good wibble to you, too, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Adam and everyone
> 
> I'm great. I've been so busy that I promised to make today all about the kiddos. It's just before supper time and all the boring work is done. I'm about to start into baking some chocolate chip cookies and have promised to sit on the floor and build Legos with all four kids. -I'm actually kind of looking forward to it.
> 
> Off to make and EAT cookie dough!


Yummmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
The Cold Dark Room would be grateful for a couple of cookies.
And some Lego bricks.
I love Lego.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm sending some to the cold dark room. Right now we're at the extra yummy part where it keeps getting into my mouth all by itself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm sending some to the cold dark room. Right now we're at the extra yummy part where it keeps getting into my mouth all by itself
> View attachment 155274
> 
> 
> View attachment 155275


Gobble! Gobble! 
Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks very much!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm sending some to the cold dark room. Right now we're at the extra yummy part where it keeps getting into my mouth all by itself
> View attachment 155274
> 
> 
> View attachment 155275


Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AZtortMom

Night all


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just got home...have a good night all. I'm hoping to crash out soon!


----------



## jaizei

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just got home...have a good night all. I'm hoping to crash out soon!



I guess I'm the opposite in that if I'm late getting home I'm up for hours, usually entertaining the idea of foregoing sleep and just.playing through.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Night all





stojanovski92113 said:


> Just got home...have a good night all. I'm hoping to crash out soon!


Night ladies, i'm off to kip as well, now.
Have a lovely night ans see you both tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 155287


Ok, Cameron, your wish is my command!!!
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night, Cold Dark Room.
See all you lovely, lovely folks tomorrow; i trust! 
Ta ra.


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> I guess I'm the opposite in that if I'm late getting home I'm up for hours, usually entertaining the idea of foregoing sleep and just.playing through.


If I slept decent I would be up for a bit longer. I wish I had the energy to stay up and unwind. But I will be getting up soon and beginning another long day. However, I'll be working with animals in the morning for a few hours. So that's something to look forward to. Have a good night


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> View attachment 155287


LOL that's creepy!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all!


----------



## johnandjade

a humbling day, a powerful song 




least we forget


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a humbling day, a powerful song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> least we forget


We will never forget. 
I am so very proud of being British on this day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninooning, everybody.
Another sunny, though slightly colder day here. 
Tidgy's having a bask, wifey's still asleep and I'm checking some coprolites.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninooning, everybody.
> Another sunny, though slightly colder day here.
> Tidgy's having a bask, wifey's still asleep and I'm checking some coprolites.




ermm.. sir, ( raises hand ) what are coprolites? 

dry day here, for now. im havin a nice easy day  love being left to work myself


----------



## meech008

Morning guys! How is everyone?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning guys! How is everyone?




morning maam! all good here  how's you?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Morning all. Doing ok. Taking care of some tortoise stuff, drinking coffee, and off to a long day. I hope you guys have a good one


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning all. Doing ok. Taking care of some tortoise stuff, drinking coffee, and off to a long day. I hope you guys have a good one




no coffee here  only tea but that'll do  show Wednesday how's boss, kick some butt!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> no coffee here  only tea but that'll do  show Wednesday how's boss, kick some butt!!


Oh yeah!!! Sounds like a good idea!  Have a good day


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> morning maam! all good here  how's you?


Good! Just bad to restore factory settings on the phone...joy but I'm good. How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good! Just bad to restore factory settings on the phone...joy but I'm good. How are you?



I somehow managed to delete all my contacts last night ooopsee! I'm bored! have literally nothing to do, waiting on a sold car but it's in the workshop just now :/


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> I somehow managed to delete all my contacts last night ooopsee! I'm bored! have literally nothing to do, waiting on a sold car but it's in the workshop just now :/


I feel you. This clinical site is incredibly boring. We do maybe 12 exams a day


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I feel you. This clinical site is incredibly boring. We do maybe 12 exams a day


 worth it though, eyes on the prize

i went in and pinched that car heehee hee


----------



## AnimalLady

Good morning all!

Busy day at work today, looking forward to the weekend, as always.

Happy HUMP day all!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> worth it though, eyes on the prize
> 
> i went in and pinched that car heehee hee


True story! I'm waiting on lab work so I can get this chest exam done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ermm.. sir, ( raises hand ) what are coprolites?
> 
> dry day here, for now. im havin a nice easy day  love being left to work myself


Coprolites are fossil animal droppings. 
i have several, including the one recently sent to me from a friend in the USA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ermm.. sir, ( raises hand ) what are coprolites?
> 
> dry day here, for now. im havin a nice easy day  love being left to work myself


Like the special avatar for today, John.
Very poignant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning guys! How is everyone?


Morning, Meech!!!! 
Very busy today, i don't finish teaching til 9pm.
How's you ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech!!!!
> Very busy today, i don't finish teaching til 9pm.
> How's you ?


I'm good if not a bit bored. Ready for 430 already and it's only 1023 haha. You do have a busy day! It seems like you've had a lot more lessons lately, or maybe that's just me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning all. Doing ok. Taking care of some tortoise stuff, drinking coffee, and off to a long day. I hope you guys have a good one


Lots of coffee drinking here, too.
Hope your day passes quickly and painlessly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Busy day at work today, looking forward to the weekend, as always.
> 
> Happy HUMP day all!


Good morning to you, Maria! 
No mention of camels, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm good if not a bit bored. Ready for 430 already and it's only 1023 haha. You do have a busy day! It seems like you've had a lot more lessons lately, or maybe that's just me


I can't say no.
People keep asking and so, yes It's busier now than it has been all year.
I'm an idiot, I don't need to do this.
Hope your day flies by, though this might be tricky if it's so quiet.


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you, Maria!
> No mention of camels, please.



Gotcha...any reason why? (i was almost afraid to ask!)

UHM. on a side note, i love mozzarella! LOVE IT.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't say no.
> People keep asking and so, yes It's busier now than it has been all year.
> I'm an idiot, I don't need to do this.
> Hope your day flies by, though this might be tricky if it's so quiet.


It seems like you enjoy it mostly though! And that's a wonderful thing, to do something you love


----------



## meech008

AnimalLady said:


> Gotcha...any reason why? (i was almost afraid to ask!)
> 
> UHM. on a side note, i love mozzarella! LOVE IT.


Bahaha Adam HATES camels. They don't get along


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Gotcha...any reason why? (i was almost afraid to ask!)
> 
> UHM. on a side note, i love mozzarella! LOVE IT.


Definite points for the mozzarella mention!
I hate camels and they hate me.
The only animal I don't get on with, some sort of strange negative empathy. 
I do eat them, though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It seems like you enjoy it mostly though! And that's a wonderful thing, to do something you love


It's mostly good, but I just don't have time to do the other things I enjoy now.
And I'm in The Cold Dark Room less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bahaha Adam HATES camels. They don't get along


They hate me, too!!!!!
I'm not the only guilty party!


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Definite points for the mozzarella mention!
> I hate camels and they hate me.
> The only animal I don't get on with, some sort of strange negative empathy.
> I do eat them, though!



OH OH OH Do we have a funny story to go along with this?!

YOU EAT CAMELS?! OMG!

My mom said, in Syria, the women would put camel pee on their hair, said it would make it strong and beautiful, GAGG.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They hate me, too!!!!!
> I'm not the only guilty party!


Absolutely not! Camels are terribly rude!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> OH OH OH Do we have a funny story to go along with this?!
> 
> YOU EAT CAMELS?! OMG!
> 
> My mom said, in Syria, the women would put camel pee on their hair, said it would make it strong and beautiful, GAGG.


Some do this in the South of Morocco, too, but not around here.
The only camels in Fes are in the butchers.
The head is put on a hook outside the shop to show they have camel in stock. 
Our streets are too narrow for camels. (thankfully).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> OH OH OH Do we have a funny story to go along with this?!
> 
> YOU EAT CAMELS?! OMG!
> 
> My mom said, in Syria, the women would put camel pee on their hair, said it would make it strong and beautiful, GAGG.


Lots of stories.
For one, once I was leading a group of student to study the geology of the Sahara near the Tunisian/ Algerian border when an Arab with several camels approaches and asked if we wanted to go on a short ride into the desert, photo ops and all that. 
The group looked to me for guidance and i said,'You go ahead and do what you want, I'm staying right here, camels hate me!'
'No, no!!!!!!' protested the camel guy, 'My camels, he love the Eeenglish !!!!'
'No they won't ' I insisted.
Anyway, after a short but good-natured dispute, he brought me his prized stinky, mangy, broken toothed camel and said,'See! he love you!'
At which point the camel bit my arm and wouldn't let go.
Finally, I punched him hard on the nose,(the camel, not the Tunisian chap) so he released me and ran off, at full tilt into the desert with his owner chasing after him and swearing at me in remarkably fluent English. 
One of many such tales.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Absolutely not! Camels are terribly rude!


Indeed, they are.
Nasty, impolite, stubborn, uneducated beasties.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ermm.. sir, ( raises hand ) what are coprolites?
> 
> dry day here, for now. im havin a nice easy day  love being left to work myself


Lights for copras silly!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of stories.
> For one, once I was leading a group of student to study the geology of the Sahara near the Tunisian/ Algerian border when an Arab with several camels approaches and asked if we wanted to go on a short ride into the desert, photo ops and all that.
> The group looked to me for guidance and i said,'You go ahead and do what you want, I'm staying right here, camels hate me!'
> 'No, no!!!!!!' protested the camel guy, 'My camels, he love the Eeenglish !!!!'
> 'No they won't ' I insisted.
> Anyway, after a short but good-natured dispute, he brought me his prized stinky, mangy, broken toothed camel and said,'See! he love you!'
> At which point the camel bit my arm and wouldn't let go.
> Finally, I punched him hard on the nose,(the camel, not the Tunisian chap) so he released me and ran off, at full tilt into the desert with his owner chasing after him and swearing at me in remarkably fluent English.
> One of many such tales.


Great story! I would of punched both of them  
Morning


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of stories.
> For one, once I was leading a group of student to study the geology of the Sahara near the Tunisian/ Algerian border when an Arab with several camels approaches and asked if we wanted to go on a short ride into the desert, photo ops and all that.
> The group looked to me for guidance and i said,'You go ahead and do what you want, I'm staying right here, camels hate me!'
> 'No, no!!!!!!' protested the camel guy, 'My camels, he love the Eeenglish !!!!'
> 'No they won't ' I insisted.
> Anyway, after a short but good-natured dispute, he brought me his prized stinky, mangy, broken toothed camel and said,'See! he love you!'
> At which point the camel bit my arm and wouldn't let go.
> Finally, I punched him hard on the nose,(the camel, not the Tunisian chap) so he released me and ran off, at full tilt into the desert with his owner chasing after him and swearing at me in remarkably fluent English.
> One of many such tales.




brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lights for copras silly!!




i had to YouTube 'ullo john got a new motor' this morning! couldn't get it out my head lol. (billy joel just came on and reminded me)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i had to YouTube 'ullo john got a new motor' this morning! couldn't get it out my head lol. (billy joel just came on and reminded me)


Hi John a very annoying song but once its in your head difficult to get away from it.
Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John a very annoying song but once its in your head difficult to get away from it.
> Hope you have had a good day.




I love it . quite today but since im the boss i sat and drunk tea . how was your day?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I love it . quite today but since im the boss i sat and drunk tea . how was your day?


Not bad thanks - cookery today.
We made pizzas, then decorated some cakes to sell for Armed Forces Day on Friday.


----------



## Lyn W

Like your avatar today - Lola made a grab for my poppy when I picked him up to put him in his bath.

He must have thought it lovely yummy looking red grub Luckily he missed!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not bad thanks - cookery today.
> We made pizzas, then decorated some cakes to sell for Armed Forces Day on Friday.




excellent so you do cook then?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> excellent so you do cook then?


No No No! I leave my support staff to it and I keep the kids in order, do the washing up and just look busy!
They know I am no cook! But I do wear a pinny - just for show.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No No No! I leave my support staff to it and I keep the kids in order, do the washing up and just look busy!
> They know I am no cook! But I do wear a pinny - just for show.




well played! my version of cooking is calling in a delivery


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well played! my version of cooking is calling in a delivery


I don't cook - I reheat.


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys guess what 

I got my flick back on the floor 

I'm so happy I got over my mental block 
Can't wait to try different combinations with it next time


----------



## Lyn W

You must be head over heels with that!!
Well done!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of coffee drinking here, too.
> Hope your day passes quickly and painlessly!


Well job number one went great today very busy there, heading to job number two. I will need more coffee


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well job number one went great today very busy there, heading to job number two. I will need more coffee




you got this, kick butt in there too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Great story! I would of punched both of them
> Morning


Good morning, Noel!
Poor guy was only trying to earn a living.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not bad thanks - cookery today.
> We made pizzas, then decorated some cakes to sell for Armed Forces Day on Friday.


You made pizzas ?
Planning on teaching discus, are we ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Guys guess what
> 
> I got my flick back on the floor
> 
> I'm so happy I got over my mental block
> Can't wait to try different combinations with it next time


Well done!!!
You were bound to crack it eventually.
(and not all your bones).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well job number one went great today very busy there, heading to job number two. I will need more coffee


Glad the first shift went well, hope the second one is equally good.
i think I'm on mug of coffee number 6 right now.
Still 2 hours to go!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You made pizzas ?
> Planning on teaching discus, are we ???


I just watched!
But you are right - I doubt any pizza I make would be edible so best used as a discus or Frisbee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just watched!
> But you are right - I doubt any pizza I make would be edible so best used as a discus or Frisbee!


Perhaps you should, then.
it would save a lot of jellyfish damage.
But then we couldn't see them in the dark and they would hurt even more then a jellyfish. 
Unless you use radioactive ingredients.


----------



## Lyn W

I think my pizzas could actually take your head off,
So in the interests of health and safety I would ban my pizzas from the CDR unless needed for defence.


----------



## Lyn W

All this talk of pizza has made me very hungry.
I think I will have a bowl of cereal for tea tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think my pizzas could actually take your head off,
> So in the interests of health and safety I would ban my pizzas from the CDR unless needed for defence.


Hmmmmm.
Pizzas as a deterrent. 
Perhaps the MOD would go for it.
Cheaper than a replacement for Trident.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All this talk of pizza has made me very hungry.
> I think I will have a bowl of cereal for tea tonight.


Yeuchy, yeuch, blurch !
Wood shavings!
Yeuch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hurrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
My student for tonight has cancelled!!!!
I am freeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Pizzas as a deterrent.
> Perhaps the MOD would go for it.
> Cheaper than a replacement for Trident.


Could also use them for shooting instead of clay pigeons
- but then again the bullets could ricochet off and cause a nasty injury.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> My student for tonight has cancelled!!!!
> I am freeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Isn't it a lovely feeling when you get unexpected free time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Could also use them for shooting instead of clay pigeons
> - but then again the bullets could ricochet off and cause a nasty injury.


Especially in The Cold Dark Room!!
Doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Isn't it a lovely feeling when you get unexpected free time?


Yepptity yep, yep!!!
I'm opening a moderate dry white to celebrate!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yepptity yep, yep!!!
> I'm opening a moderate dry white to celebrate!!!


I would join you but I don't think wine and cereals go together - well not white wine anyway!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You made pizzas ?
> Planning on teaching discus, are we ???



dart boards


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> dart boards


Dart points would bend!


----------



## spud's_mum

Were all enjoying red pepper 






Sorry for bad pics, really horrible lighting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would join you but I don't think wine and cereals go together - well not white wine anyway!


More of a pale rosé, perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dart boards


How many do we need?
Or perhaps we could sell them to earn money for the upkeep of The Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Were all enjoying red pepper
> View attachment 155355
> 
> View attachment 155356
> 
> View attachment 155357
> 
> Sorry for bad pics, really horrible lighting!


Evening, Spud's Mum, evening Spud, evening Cheddar !
Evening, Monty, you're not joining in the pepper munching?
Just a note, red pepper is not very good for Mediterranean torts like Spud. 
A little won't do any harm, but be careful! 
They contain too much sugar and have a bad calcium to phosphorus ratio.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Spud's Mum, evening Spud, evening Cheddar !
> Evening, Monty, you're not joining in the pepper munching?
> Just a note, red pepper is not very good for Mediterranean torts like Spud.
> A little won't do any harm, but be careful!
> They contain too much sugar and have a bad calcium to phosphorus ratio.


Hey 
And it's only a one off, don't worry.
He only had a few bites


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey
> And it's only a one off, don't worry.
> He only had a few bites


I _do _worry!!!
I love little Spud.
A little teeny bit is fine.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I _do _worry!!!
> I love little Spud.
> A little teeny bit is fine.


Just realised I read a thread about Redford being able to eat it, not hermanns!
Now I looked it up on the tortoise table and it says it's toxic!
I'm freaking out now, I should have read it more carefully!
Will he be ok?


----------



## spud's_mum

Wait... It says that the pepper itself isn't toxic but the steams leaves and roots are. Still worried though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Wait... It says that the pepper itself isn't toxic but the steams leaves and roots are. Still worried though.


He'll be fine, it's just not very good for him.
Some species of fruit eating torts are okay with a little but not our species.
But a little bit just the once won't hurt.
Relax!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello. In and out quickly.
Kelly and I had time to ride a bit today. It's a holiday. (Veterans Day.)
I also did my final Secret Santa shopping and had some extra things for a few other friends.
I'm going to gift wrap the items before placing them in a box.
I'll get it out early in case they hate what I chose and want to re gift it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. In and out quickly.
> Kelly and I had time to ride a bit today. It's a holiday. (Veterans Day.)
> I also did my final Secret Santa shopping and had some extra things for a few other friends.
> I'm going to gift wrap the items before placing them in a box.
> I'll get it out early in case they hate what I chose and want to re gift it.


Glad you had a nice day!!
Nice photo! 
Speak soon.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. In and out quickly.
> Kelly and I had time to ride a bit today. It's a holiday. (Veterans Day.)
> I also did my final Secret Santa shopping and had some extra things for a few other friends.
> I'm going to gift wrap the items before placing them in a box.
> I'll get it out early in case they hate what I chose and want to re gift it.


Hi Ed
Sounds like a good day!
It's Armistice day here in the UK too but not a holiday - everyone stops for 2 mins silence at 11 am.
Are they always on the same date or just coincidence this year?
Anyway speak soon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many do we need?
> Or perhaps we could sell them to earn money for the upkeep of The Cold Dark Room!


Maybe we could fix the roof with them if it ever leaks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More of a pale rosé, perhaps?


Instead of milk do you think? I'll try that next time.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed
> Sounds like a good day!
> It's Armistice day here in the UK too but not a holiday - everyone stops for 2 mins silence at 11 am.
> Are they always on the same date or just coincidence this year?
> Anyway speak soon



Always the same, both holidays were initially created for the same reason.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Always the same, both holidays were initially created for the same reason.


Thanks for clarifying that Cameron, logically- as allies - I thought they would be, but sometimes other countries do similar things but at different times etc, Do you wear poppies over there as well or is that just a British Legion tradition?


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'm late for bed again having got caught up in a post about a poor badly cared for tort that sounds as if it may already be too late. I feel really sad and angry about it. So I'd better take myself off before I get mad and upset the new member.
See you all tomorrow
Night night anyone lurking or returning.
Take care and see you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could fix the roof with them if it ever leaks.


It does drip a bit, but i think that's condensation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Instead of milk do you think? I'll try that next time.


When I was doing my A levels, i sometimes had rum on my cornflakes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'm late for bed again having got caught up in a post about a poor badly cared for tort that sounds as if it may already be too late. I feel really sad and angry about it. So I'd better take myself off before I get mad and upset the new member.
> See you all tomorrow
> Night night anyone lurking or returning.
> Take care and see you soon


Night, Lyn, I'm sure you did your best.
We can't save them all, try as we might.
Sleep well.
have a good day tomorrow and catch you in the evening, I expect.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Cameron, logically- as allies - I thought they would be, but sometimes other countries do similar things but at different times etc, Do you wear poppies over there as well or is that just a British Legion tradition?



I don't celebrate holidays and I haven't a clue what normal people do. I imagine that some people do flowers or ribbons or something. There's no good way to phrase this, but it's more of a 2nd tier holiday; for instance, a lot of schools and businesses remain open versus Memorial or Labor Days where many/most places close.


----------



## jaizei

I've had The golden Child stuck in my head for days/weeks so I'm off to watch that.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IZ607E/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Good Night Cold Dark Room. 
Sleep well my lovelies and speak soon,as we head for the weekend! 
ta ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've had The golden Child stuck in my head for days/weeks so I'm off to watch that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IZ607E/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Enjoy. 
i just watched a rubbish dinosaur film.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy.
> i just watched a rubbish dinosaur film.



I'm running out of time to get something accomplished today so at least I'll have that to check off my list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm running out of time to get something accomplished today so at least I'll have that to check off my list.


I collected some dandelions for Tidgy.
that'll do for the day.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Well...everyone seems to be off to bed or, at least soon off to bed. Just wanted to say Hello. I hope it was a good Wednesday for everyone


----------



## johnandjade

goooooodddd mornooning! right, lets get Thursday out the way


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I don't celebrate holidays and I haven't a clue what normal people do. I imagine that some people do flowers or ribbons or something. There's no good way to phrase this, but it's more of a 2nd tier holiday; for instance, a lot of schools and businesses remain open versus Memorial or Labor Days where many/most places close.


I'm not a veteran. I'm too young to have been sucked into Vietnam and I never joined the military although I did sign up for the draft.
That said, I will "celebrate" any holiday that my Union see's fit to get us a day off of work. (And my dad was a Navy man. Korea.) 
Some of our holidays are actually quite puzzling to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DEAD SILENCE
I'll be here all day today.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> DEAD SILENCE
> I'll be here all day today.




morning mr ed!  how are you, good days ride yesterday?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning mr ed!  how are you, good days ride yesterday?


That startled me.
Good morning.
Nice . Thanks. We went to the Everglades Holiday Park and just watched the tourists getting air boat rides.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That startled me.
> Good morning.
> Nice . Thanks. We went to the Everglades Holiday Park and just watched the tourists getting air boat rides.




tis quite in here today. glad you had a good day . we have a 'storm' due later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I like the cold, rain and fog a lot. 
But there needs to be an "OFF" button.
Time for some sun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well...everyone seems to be off to bed or, at least soon off to bed. Just wanted to say Hello. I hope it was a good Wednesday for everyone


Not a bad day, thanks, Shannon!
And hope you had a tolerable day yourself.
Wishing you all the best for Thursday, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That startled me.
> Good morning.
> Nice . Thanks. We went to the Everglades Holiday Park and just watched the tourists getting air boat rides.


Boooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis quite in here today. glad you had a good day . we have a 'storm' due later


A storm in here later ????
I don't want storms in The Cold Dark Room. 
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> That startled me.
> Good morning.
> Nice . Thanks. We went to the Everglades Holiday Park and just watched the tourists getting air boat rides.


It seemed to be mostly Canadians and Germans. An odd combination of pale legged tourists.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seemed to be mostly Canadians and Germans. An odd combination of pale legged tourists.


I am so white that I cause snow blindness.
Hence, out of consideration for others I never wear shorts or t-shirts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is quite a bit of sun tan opportunity in Morocco, is there not?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I forgot to mention the one thing that Canadians and Germans seem to like just as much:
Sandals while wearing socks! Socks with sandals just seems very odd to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A storm in here later ????
> I don't want storms in The Cold Dark Room.
> Good afternoon, John.



afternoon adam, how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention the one thing that Canadians and Germans seem to like just as much:
> Sandals while wearing socks! Socks with sandals just seems very odd to me.




I've never understood the combination either


----------



## johnandjade

think i'll make a computer game.... 

you play an old woman who steals cars and goes on a rampage...

'gran theft auto'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> think i'll make a computer game....
> 
> you play an old woman who steals cars and goes on a rampage...
> 
> 'gran theft auto'


What would be an old lady car in Scotland?
Here it would be a couple year old Toyota Camry with a plastic flower tied onto the antenna. Also a few stuffed animals in the back window.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a bad day, thanks, Shannon!
> And hope you had a tolerable day yourself.
> Wishing you all the best for Thursday, too!


Hello Adam! Thanks and same to you


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> I've never understood the combination either


I'm sorry, don't want to offend anyone but that is a major turnoff!! It looks weird and unattractive. But so many people do it it's like wearing regular gym shoes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sandals with socks. Striped shorts with a belt. A button down striped but non matching short sleeve shirt and a Mickey Mouse hat. Sometimes with "Elvis" sun glasses.


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sandals with socks. Striped shorts with a belt. A button down striped but non matching short sleeve shirt and a Mickey Mouse hat. Sometimes with "Elvis" sun glasses.


That's just WRONG!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What would be an old lady car in Scotland?
> Here it would be a couple year old Toyota Camry with a plastic flower tied onto the antenna. Also a few stuffed animals in the back window.





i hate these!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i hate these!


----------



## johnandjade

they always have 'that smell' in them as well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

SUZUKI (Of Korea?) dropped out of the U.S. market.
I've never seen that model.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is quite a bit of sun tan opportunity in Morocco, is there not?


There is indeed, but if I reveal flesh other than hands or face to the sun, I go lobster red and then peel like an orange.
So I'm always covered and always wear a hat to stop my bald bits burning. 
I love the heat, but not the sun so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention the one thing that Canadians and Germans seem to like just as much:
> Sandals while wearing socks! Socks with sandals just seems very odd to me.


I agree.
Here they do bare feet and sandals, or indeed just bare feet.
I wear shoes, boots, with socks, or slippers, with or without.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Keep that in mind for vacationing in Florida.
Better come in the winter time when it's in the chilly 60s and less sunny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What would be an old lady car in Scotland?
> Here it would be a couple year old Toyota Camry with a plastic flower tied onto the antenna. Also a few stuffed animals in the back window.


Old ladies don't drive here.
Very few women drivers at all, though the new generation are changing all that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm sorry, don't want to offend anyone but that is a major turnoff!! It looks weird and unattractive. But so many people do it it's like wearing regular gym shoes.


It is yeuchy. 
Why, oh why, oh why ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sandals with socks. Striped shorts with a belt. A button down striped but non matching short sleeve shirt and a Mickey Mouse hat. Sometimes with "Elvis" sun glasses.


Yeuchity, yeuch, yeuch! 
Here it's now trainers, jeans and t-shirts with a baseball cap for the young men.
Even though they rarely know or understand the logos or messages on their clothes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they always have 'that smell' in them as well


What is it that some old ladies smell of ???
It's weird.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuchity, yeuch, yeuch!
> Here it's now trainers, jeans and t-shirts with a baseball cap for the young men.
> Even though they rarely know or understand the logos or messages on their clothes.


Oh, yes. I always wear a baseball cap. I think that most people would think that I'm also balding.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is it that some old ladies smell of ???
> It's weird.


Moth balls and litter box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> SUZUKI (Of Korea?) dropped out of the U.S. market.
> I've never seen that model.


Japanese.
Do you not get Suzuki mororbikes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon adam, how are you today?


I'm fine, thanks, John.
Finished one lesson on UK politics, next student has cancelled but I have one this evening, 7 til 9.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Japanese.
> Do you not get Suzuki mororbikes?


Yes. But strangely Suzuki cars are not manufactured in Japan.........
Being made in Japan is highly sought after by a lot of Americans. (Especially by mechanics)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Keep that in mind for vacationing in Florida.
> Better come in the winter time when it's in the chilly 60s and less sunny.


Nope, I love hot and humid, and a hat stops the sun, it's fine.
Just direct sun on me, I don't like, I do like it to actually be there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I love hot and humid, and a hat stops the sun, it's fine.
> Just direct sun on me, I don't like, I do like it to actually be there.


A Mickey Mouse hat doesn't provide a lot of protection. But the ears are cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yes. I always wear a baseball cap. I think that most people would think that I'm also balding.


Do you wear it sideways or backwards ?
Or have logos of teams you don't know or like on them?
I love hats, but baseball caps seem a bit sporty, to me, and I've given up exercise for health reasons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Moth balls and litter box.


Yep, that's about it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you wear it sideways or backwards ?
> Or have logos of teams you don't know or like on them?
> I love hats, but baseball caps seem a bit sporty, to me, and I've given up exercise for health reasons.


I always wear mine the correct way around unless I'm on a quick motorcycle ride, then I'll spin it backwards so that it doesn't fly off.
Most of mine are University of South Carolina themed, but some are from vendors here at work. I'll wear them, but they are of little importance to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A Mickey Mouse hat doesn't provide a lot of protection. But the ears are cool.


Hmmmm.
Subjective, methinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I always wear mine the correct way around unless I'm on a quick motorcycle ride, then I'll spin it backwards so that it doesn't fly off.
> Most of mine are University of South Carolina themed, but some are from vendors here at work. I'll wear them, but they are of little importance to me.


People here often wear hats or shirts advertising brands of alcohol, or with sexually explicit messages and when you translate they are utterly horrified!
Silly people.


----------



## johnandjade

beautiful night


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> SUZUKI (Of Korea?) dropped out of the U.S. market.
> I've never seen that model.



terrible to drive, cheeply made... your not missing much


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People here often wear hats or shirts advertising brands of alcohol, or with sexually explicit messages and when you translate they are utterly horrified!
> Silly people.


They'd be horrified to wear a University of South Carolina cap and then find out this years football record, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps


Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beautiful night
> View attachment 155425


Oh, dear!
I really don't miss the UK weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> They'd be horrified to wear a University of South Carolina cap and then find out this years football record, too.


Most of them don't know what American Football is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps


Good morning, Noel 
Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## spud's_mum

Urg I got homework to do but I'm so distracted by cheddars cute lil face and my phone.

... Do I really need education?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you wear it sideways or backwards ?
> Or have logos of teams you don't know or like on them?
> I love hats, but baseball caps seem a bit sporty, to me, and I've given up exercise for health reasons.


Ben wears a baseball hat allllllll the time. His are mostly camouflage though, he has one blaze orange one


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Cold Dark Roomers! 
I'm surprised at how busy I've gotten now that I'm "retired!"

I have discovered I have a steep learning curve to manage before I can get the aquarium properly set up for my new mud turtle. I assumed I was pretty knowledgable about aquariums since I'd kept them much of my adult life. BUT the last time I had an aquarium was in 1991!! Apparently technology has advanced in the past 25 years- WHO KNEW?!?!?!??!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

Hello all!
Any basketball fans in here?
Miami Heat fan here WOOO WOOOO!
I got 50% off my pizza last night because they won the day before.

LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not a veteran. I'm too young to have been sucked into Vietnam and I never joined the military although I did sign up for the draft.
> That said, I will "celebrate" any holiday that my Union see's fit to get us a day off of work. (And my dad was a Navy man. Korea.)
> Some of our holidays are actually quite puzzling to me.



I think the strangest one to me was/is Confederate Heroes Day. Never heard of it until I did some work in a state building. That it is usually right before/after, or occasionally on the same day as MLK Day is just too much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Urg I got homework to do but I'm so distracted by cheddars cute lil face and my phone.
> 
> ... Do I really need education?


Yes!!!! 
Always and forever.
But i would get distracted by Cheddar, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ben wears a baseball hat allllllll the time. His are mostly camouflage though, he has one blaze orange one


Camouflage?
You mean you can't see him when he's wearing one?
Afternoon, Michelle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
> I'm surprised at how busy I've gotten now that I'm "retired!"
> 
> I have discovered I have a steep learning curve to manage before I can get the aquarium properly set up for my new mud turtle. I assumed I was pretty knowledgable about aquariums since I'd kept them much of my adult life. BUT the last time I had an aquarium was in 1991!! Apparently technology has advanced in the past 25 years- WHO KNEW?!?!?!??!!!


Nice to see you stranger!!
So the aquarium's ready now, or still a case of step by step ?
Retirement's busier than work at the moment for me, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Hello all!
> Any basketball fans in here?
> Miami Heat fan here WOOO WOOOO!
> I got 50% off my pizza last night because they won the day before.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT!


That's a pretty good deal, unless they don't win very often.
'Fraid I know next to nothing about basketball, except most players seem to be about 10 foot tall. 
i guess a fan in the Miami Heat is quite cooling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think the strangest one to me was/is Confederate Heroes Day. Never heard of it until I did some work in a state building. That it is usually right before/after, or occasionally on the same day as MLK Day is just too much.


Easter's always baffled me.
Why is Christmas (birth of Jesus) fixed, while Easter (death and resurrection) moveable?
And why does it move in the weird fashion that it does ?


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a pretty good deal, unless they don't win very often.
> 'Fraid I know next to nothing about basketball, except most players seem to be about 10 foot tall.
> i guess a fan in the Miami Heat is quite cooling.


LOL~ Nice one! 
They actually win a good amount for me to be sick of pizza already hehehe..
We just traded Chalmers and Ennis.. i like the new guys! 
Another player (new this season) was hospitalized for being under the influence of a really nasty and low street drug! CRAZY!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tried doing an agility course with cheddar... He smelt the treats and started eating them before I had a chance to stop him


----------



## AnimalLady

omg how cute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> LOL~ Nice one!
> They actually win a good amount for me to be sick of pizza already hehehe..
> We just traded Chalmers and Ennis.. i like the new guys!
> Another player (new this season) was hospitalized for being under the influence of a really nasty and low street drug! CRAZY!


I hope the players don't eat too much cheap pizza. 
Though it's better than street drugs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Tried doing an agility course with cheddar... He smelt the treats and started eating them before I had a chance to stop him
> View attachment 155457
> 
> View attachment 155458


Now he's too fat to get over the obstacles.


----------



## spud's_mum

Time to torture myself looking at these amazing leotards that I can't afford 


... Well, that's a lie, I can afford it but It would use all my money and I need it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Time to torture myself looking at these amazing leotards that I can't afford
> View attachment 155460
> 
> ... Well, that's a lie, I can afford it but It would use all my money and I need it


Surely you have a leotard or two already ?
or do you just wear a track suit or sports kit?
Could you ask Santa to bring you a new one ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Surely you have a leotard or two already ?
> or do you just wear a track suit or sports kit?
> Could you ask Santa to bring you a new one ?


I have a couple already but one is uncomfortable as I ordered it and didn't realise that it's a v-neck and digs into my throat, the other is ugly.

I might ask Santa for one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I have a couple already but one is uncomfortable as I ordered it and didn't realise that it's a v-neck and digs into my throat, the other is ugly.
> 
> I might ask Santa for one


I've been very good this year so i'm hoping for an avalanche of pressies from Santa!!!


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> I have a couple already but one is uncomfortable as I ordered it and didn't realise that it's a v-neck and digs into my throat, the other is ugly.
> 
> I might ask Santa for one



You can be a trendsetter; 'ugly sweaters' are all the rage, you could make ugly leotards something too.


----------



## jaizei

There's an idea; we could have a virtual 'ugly sweater' party.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> There's an idea; we could have a virtual 'ugly sweater' party.


I'm in!


----------



## AnimalLady

spudthetortoise said:


> Time to torture myself looking at these amazing leotards that I can't afford
> View attachment 155460
> 
> ... Well, that's a lie, I can afford it but It would use all my money and I need it


Leotards? I bought one for my Halloween costume for like $10 on Amazon... Are these more $$?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was doing my A levels, i sometimes had rum on my cornflakes!


Dutch courage?
I started on my mother's sherry to calm my nerves when I got up really early for some last minute revision for an exam in School - just made me sick!


----------



## spud's_mum

AnimalLady said:


> Leotards? I bought one for my Halloween costume for like $10 on Amazon... Are these more $$?


Most of these range around £40-£60 but some go up to £100's 

Gymnastics is an expensive sport


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> That startled me.
> Good morning.
> Nice . Thanks. We went to the Everglades Holiday Park and just watched the tourists getting air boat rides.


Coopers Town was where we got on the airboats when I was in Miami! Found the snaps of us by the restaurant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Dutch courage?
> I started on my mother's sherry to calm my nerves when I got up really early for some last minute revision for an exam in School - just made me sick!


No, i was just drinking all the time. 
i was pretty much an alcoholic for years.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, i was just drinking all the time.
> i was pretty much an alcoholic for years.


That's sad to hear but glad you turned it around and took control.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Most of these range around £40-£60 but some go up to £100's
> 
> Gymnastics is an expensive sport


For a leotard ???????
Blimey!! 
I could buy an awful lot of cheese with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's sad to hear but glad you turned it around and took control.


Not at all sad, it was terrific!!!! 
Except for my second year at university, that i can only remember a few days of, it was all amazing fun.
just in a constant state of mild euphoria, working, travelling the world and no responsibilities. 
I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sandals with socks. Striped shorts with a belt. A button down striped but non matching short sleeve shirt and a Mickey Mouse hat. Sometimes with "Elvis" sun glasses.


But they think they look cool!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is it that some old ladies smell of ???
> It's weird.


wee usually! Maybe lavender too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> wee usually! Maybe lavender too.


I don't know which is worse!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> ... Do I really need education?







(bear with it until) about 2.22


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> (bear with it until) about 2.22


I just so love this song and video.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Ben wears a baseball hat allllllll the time. His are mostly camouflage though, he has one blaze orange one


I had a pair of camouflage trousers - but I can't find them!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Surely you have a leotard or two already ?
> or do you just wear a track suit or sports kit?
> Could you ask Santa to bring you a new one ?


I asked for a leotard last year - ended up with a leopard so make sure Santa can read your handwriting.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I asked for a leotard last year - ended up with a leopard so make sure Santa can read your handwriting.



That's how I came by my copy of Leonard Part 6.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I asked for a leotard last year - ended up with a leopard so make sure Santa can read your handwriting.


I got a Leonard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's how I came by my copy of Leonard Part 6.


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got a Leonard.


Just like Cameron!


----------



## Lyn W

It's quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to make a cuppa - anyone else want one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to make a cuppa - anyone else want one?


Yes, please! 
It's been quieter this month, generally.
Don't know why.
Winter blues setting in, perhaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And i'm much busier and more tired, not spending as much time on the forum in general, not just here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Must find the time and energy to start the quiz again.
And some punning.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to see you stranger!!
> So the aquarium's ready now, or still a case of step by step ?
> Retirement's busier than work at the moment for me, too.


No, the aquarium is not yet ready. I may have to make several changes...


----------



## Moozillion

Good night for now, CDR friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good night for now, CDR friends.


Night Bea, I'm just about to turn in too.
Have a good evening


----------



## Lyn W

Night nIght everyone
The weekend is here again - well it will be after one last day of work.
take care and see you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night for now, CDR friends.


Night, Bea, it's great to see you, as always.
Keep us posted as to the progress with your aquarium, and take care of yourself.
See you soon, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night nIght everyone
> The weekend is here again - well it will be after one last day of work.
> take care and see you soon.


Night night, Lyn.
Er, enjoy your weekend. 
See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Goodnightywibble, Noel.
I'm off to bed now. 
Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
The weekend is almost upon us at last. 
ta ta.


----------



## stojanovski92113

I just got home. I really haven't been on the forum much  I'm trying to catch up on here. Work has been busy on top of paperwork that NEVER ends for work!!! Work, work, work...I need fun, fun, fun! I hope you all had a good Thursday. Let's hope for a great Friday!!! Good night friends


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must find the time and energy to start the quiz again.
> And some punning.


I miss the quiz!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! busy day ahead me thinks, and this wet windy to enjoy it's great fun washing cars in it :/ winds of 100mph in some parts. 

oh the plus side... a bake sale at work today for children in need


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Hello all!
> Any basketball fans in here?
> Miami Heat fan here WOOO WOOOO!
> I got 50% off my pizza last night because they won the day before.
> 
> LETS GO HEAT!


Even a free pizza wouldn't make me watch basketball.
If they played in a mine field or while snipers were shooting at them, at least THAT would be exciting.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good Morning Hows everyone? I think I'm getting a head cold. I can feel the stuffiness, itchy throat, watery eyes, stuff starting last night. Annoyed!!! I hate getting sick!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good Morning Hows everyone? I think I'm getting a head cold. I can feel the stuffiness, itchy throat, watery eyes, stuff starting last night. Annoyed!!! I hate getting sick!


I'll bet you'll sleep well.
I hope that you aren't too miserable.


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet you'll sleep well.
> I hope that you aren't too miserable.


Thanks. I'm going to get some Advil, water, and a hot coffee. And then off to work. This weekend I'll do some shopping for my secret Santa  And I suppose others


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yep. I've added one other as well.
(Forum member)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I just got home. I really haven't been on the forum much  I'm trying to catch up on here. Work has been busy on top of paperwork that NEVER ends for work!!! Work, work, work...I need fun, fun, fun! I hope you all had a good Thursday. Let's hope for a great Friday!!! Good night friends


All work and no play makes Shannon a very tired girl.
Hope you slept well and that you too have a great Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I miss the quiz!


Ok, i'll get it going again later today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! busy day ahead me thinks, and this wet windy to enjoy it's great fun washing cars in it :/ winds of 100mph in some parts.
> 
> oh the plus side... a bake sale at work today for children in need


The cakes will get wet and airborne .
Hope they're all rock cakes or they'll be using them as kites!
Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Even a free pizza wouldn't make me watch basketball.
> If they played in a mine field or while snipers were shooting at them, at least THAT would be exciting.


Or a ball that explodes every five minutes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm stuck in the office again today.
The clock is not moving at all.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All work and no play makes Shannon a very tired girl.
> Hope you slept well and that you too have a great Friday.


I'm good Adam! I'm a tough cookie  at least I get to work with animals for a bit which is always therapeutic and good for me and then off to work with the kids at the clinic. I love being around animals, I'm a different person. I took a course for Animal assisted therapy to get certified and want to integrate it into what I do now as an occupational therapist practitioner. Some people could care less about animals. Then there are others that make a difference with the presence of an animal. I eventually want to do assisted animal therapy as my main priority. But, I have to get a dog first and do lots of training. Not happening anytime soon...But eventually


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! busy day ahead me thinks, and this wet windy to enjoy it's great fun washing cars in it :/ winds of 100mph in some parts.
> 
> oh the plus side... a bake sale at work today for children in need


Goodness! Don't blow away!


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm stuck in the office again today.
> The clock is not moving at all.


The dreaded clock that never moves....


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm stuck in the office again today.
> The clock is not moving at all.


I know the feeling.....


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm good Adam! I'm a tough cookie  at least I get to work with animals for a bit which is always therapeutic and good for me and then off to work with the kids at the clinic. I love being around animals, I'm a different person. I took a course for Animal assisted therapy to get certified and want to integrate it into what I do now as an occupational therapist practitioner. Some people could care less about animals. Then there are others that make a difference with the presence of an animal. I eventually want to do assisted animal therapy as my main priority. But, I have to get a dog first and do lots of training. Not happening anytime soon...But eventually


My Buddy was a therapy dog for a few years! Nursing homes were his favorite places to go.


----------



## johnandjade

my day is flying by! got into work at 0730 and now its 1400?! haven't stopped right enough, except for cake


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> My Buddy was a therapy dog for a few years! Nursing homes were his favorite places to go.


That's Great


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> Even a free pizza wouldn't make me watch basketball.
> If they played in a mine field or while snipers were shooting at them, at least THAT would be exciting.


My goodness the violence! loL!

This is actually one of the ONLY sports I really really enjoy. I will shut down the house for a Heat game! Homework gets done fast and dinner is quick, i gotta watch my Heat, although, the best way to watch a game is to let it record a bit so you can just skip thru all the bs.


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm stuck in the office again today.
> The clock is not moving at all.



Clocks dont move in the office, true story.
At least its Friday!!

What do you do for work if you dont mind me asking


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> My goodness the violence! loL!
> 
> This is actually one of the ONLY sports I really really enjoy. I will shut down the house for a Heat game! Homework gets done fast and dinner is quick, i gotta watch my Heat, although, the best way to watch a game is to let it record a bit so you can just skip thru all the bs.


Davids G/F is also a heat fan.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Clocks dont move in the office, true story.
> At least its Friday!!
> 
> What do you do for work if you dont mind me asking


Foreman of the Central area Physical Plant Operations vehicle and grounds equipment repair department.
Broward county School Board.
Long enough?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet you'll sleep well.
> I hope that you aren't too miserable.


Morning, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.


Morning Adam.
What a boring day!
I get so much more done and the day goes by far faster when I'm just left alone to play mechanic!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm stuck in the office again today.
> The clock is not moving at all.


It's probably stopped and your shift finished hours ago.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's probably stopped and your shift finished hours ago.


It sure feels like it.
I'm not an office person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm good Adam! I'm a tough cookie  at least I get to work with animals for a bit which is always therapeutic and good for me and then off to work with the kids at the clinic. I love being around animals, I'm a different person. I took a course for Animal assisted therapy to get certified and want to integrate it into what I do now as an occupational therapist practitioner. Some people could care less about animals. Then there are others that make a difference with the presence of an animal. I eventually want to do assisted animal therapy as my main priority. But, I have to get a dog first and do lots of training. Not happening anytime soon...But eventually


It's good to have ambition, targets and dreams.
And it's a good one to have.
You know you can make it happen one day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My Buddy was a therapy dog for a few years! Nursing homes were his favorite places to go.


Nice.
Morning, meech!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> My goodness the violence! loL!
> 
> This is actually one of the ONLY sports I really really enjoy. I will shut down the house for a Heat game! Homework gets done fast and dinner is quick, i gotta watch my Heat, although, the best way to watch a game is to let it record a bit so you can just skip thru all the bs.


I'm the same with cricket, especially test cricket which lasts five days for one game.
You really only need the highlights!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Adam.
> What a boring day!
> I get so much more done and the day goes by far faster when I'm just left alone to play mechanic!!


True, true.
i'm busy today and it's flying by.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sure feels like it.
> I'm not an office person.


I was/am.
I like being in my office, even now, though i prefer the laboratory.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was/am.
> I like being in my office, even now, though i prefer the laboratory.


You have a laboratory? Should I ask what it's used for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You have a laboratory? Should I ask what it's used for?


i am not currently engaged in alchemy or reanimation experiments.
Geology.
it's a specimen prep lab with drills, polishers, a geological microscope etc.
And it has most of my display cases and specimens in, though i'm currently in the middle of remaking these.


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> Foreman of the Central area Physical Plant Operations vehicle and grounds equipment repair department.
> Broward county School Board.
> Long enough?


Holy crap lol! NICE title buddy


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> Davids G/F is also a heat fan.


Well alright! Davids G/F rocks!


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm the same with cricket, especially test cricket which lasts five days for one game.
> You really only need the highlights!


Cricket, uhmm thats the sport similar to baseball, yes? Played with a 2x4 looking thing? 5 days? oh no no no... 

My LEAST favorite sport is Football (American), i cant stand that game.

I like boxing, but the sport is becoming nothing... which is sad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Holy crap lol! NICE title buddy


I also should have wrote that I was semi-retired but my hand cramped up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Cricket, uhmm thats the sport similar to baseball, yes? Played with a 2x4 looking thing? 5 days? oh no no no...
> 
> My LEAST favorite sport is Football (American), i cant stand that game.
> 
> I like boxing, but the sport is becoming nothing... which is sad.


I loved American college football until my team suddenly SUCKED. Now it brings me no joy.


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> I loved American college football until my team suddenly SUCKED. Now it brings me no joy.


Who's your team.. The U? 

My husband forces all of us to wear our damn U shirt when they play. He's a big U fan.. blah blah blah..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Who's your team.. The U?
> 
> My husband forces all of us to wear our damn U shirt when they play. He's a big U fan.. blah blah blah..


University of South Carolina GAMECOCKS.
Even our coach left us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Your husband will remember us.
We're the team that clobbered U.M. in last years bowl game.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! busy day ahead me thinks, and this wet windy to enjoy it's great fun washing cars in it :/ winds of 100mph in some parts.
> 
> oh the plus side... a bake sale at work today for children in need


We had a cake sale too but we didn't do C in N , we've gone with Armed Forces Day.
Hope its not too windy there for you, John


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Lyn!!!!
Very exciting!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Cricket, uhmm thats the sport similar to baseball, yes? Played with a 2x4 looking thing? 5 days? oh no no no...
> 
> My LEAST favorite sport is Football (American), i cant stand that game.
> 
> I like boxing, but the sport is becoming nothing... which is sad.


It's vaguely like baseball, but much better, in MHO. 
It's great to spend a few days at the cricket when it's sunny, it's very relaxed and gentlemanly.
I don't really understand American football, but outside of the US it'a a minority sport. 
Boxing I dislike, it's kind of a case of trying to seriously hurt another person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We had a cake sale too but we didn't do C in N , we've gone with Armed Forces Day.
> Hope its not too windy there for you, John


Afternoon, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, i'll get it going again later today!


Horaaaayy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The cakes will get wet and airborne .
> Hope they're all rock cakes or they'll be using them as kites!
> Afternoon, John.


.........or the cars will be in the workshop having dents removed from flying rock cakes.
My niece had her car written off a few years ago because it was pelted by hailstones and was too badly dented to repair.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a ball that explodes every five minutes.


Like in the Dam Busters?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm stuck in the office again today.
> The clock is not moving at all.


A new battery needed maybe?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my day is flying by! got into work at 0730 and now its 1400?! haven't stopped right enough, except for cake


Time was flying school today too - the clock fell off the wall.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> A new battery needed maybe?


It's a plug in.
I think it may have moved now, but backwards.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Foreman of the Central area Physical Plant Operations vehicle and grounds equipment repair department.
> Broward county School Board.
> Long enough?


Catchy title Ed!
You could set that to music!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sure feels like it.
> I'm not an office person.


Nor me - I'm a hands on person myself
love the practical stuff - hate the paperwork!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time was flying school today too - the clock fell off the wall.


Time and tide waits for the snowman.
or something.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You have a laboratory? Should I ask what it's used for?


You've heard of Dr Frankenstein..........well..................!?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i am not currently engaged in alchemy or reanimation experiments.


Oh.............shame - my imagination was running away with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You've heard of Dr Frankenstein..........well..................!?


I would if i could.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also should have wrote that I was semi-retired but my hand cramped up.


It must take you ages to fill in forms when they want to know your employment status.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh.............shame - my imagination was running away with me.


But more bringing back extinct animals a la Jurassic Park.


----------



## spud's_mum

I can't be trusted in a pet shop!
I'd buy the whole shop if I could


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Lyn!!!!
> Very exciting!!!


Hi Ed it rakes ages to catch up with everyone on a busy day.
Hope all is well, and that your day picks up a bit of pace.


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> I can't be trusted in a pet shop!
> I'd buy the whole shop if I could


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It must take you ages to fill in forms when they want to know your employment status.


Mechanic. Broward School Board. Period.
My full name is also very long, though.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn!


HI Adam - keeping you busy in here today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yep, it's good, but I've got to go and do my lesson in the other house now. 
Catch you all in two or three hours!


Lyn W said:


> HI Adam - keeping you busy in here today!


----------



## spud's_mum

I was doing gymnastics and messing about on the sofa and I accidentally slid onto my head on the wooden floor!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, it's good, but I've got to go and do my lesson in the other house now.
> Catch you all in two or three hours!


Hope it goes well, take care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, it's good, but I've got to go and do my lesson in the other house now.
> Catch you all in two or three hours!


I'll be sprung from this prison cell by then.
Gotta go mail a secret Santa box. See you Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I was doing gymnastics and messing about on the sofa and I accidentally slid onto my head on the wooden floor!


Hope you didn't damage the floor, that would be a pain to repair!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hope you didn't damage the floor, that would be a pain to repair!


Or the airer that I then proceeded to roll into after I fell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I can't be trusted in a pet shop!
> I'd buy the whole shop if I could


Don't.
A lot of the stuff they sell is rubbish or even dangerous!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 155527


That's some serious pocket money spending there.
But I'm sure Cheddar Spud and Monty will appreciate it!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Or the airer that I then proceeded to roll into after I fell


So it was an airer raising experience then?


----------



## spud's_mum

I can't stop laughing since I landed on my head.
My mum saw it all and the way she looked at me after just makes me laugh.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be sprung from this prison cell by then.
> Gotta go mail a secret Santa box. See you Monday.


Have a good weekend Ed, just wait and see how fast that goes!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I can't stop laughing since I landed on my head.
> My mum saw it all and the way she looked at me after just makes me laugh.


Did you knock your funny bone too?


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mechanic. Broward School Board. Period.
> My full name is also very long, though.



STEPHENOPOLOPODOPOLIS?


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be sprung from this prison cell by then.
> Gotta go mail a secret Santa box. See you Monday.


You're mailing already?! UGH!!!!

I dont wanna gift wrap, but i have been forced! 

See ya Monday! *waves*


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> Morning, meech!


Hello!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> You're mailing already?! UGH!!!!
> 
> I dont wanna gift wrap, but i have been forced!
> 
> See ya Monday! *waves*


My Secret Santa recipient will be getting theirs by Thanksgiving.


----------



## johnandjade

an hour late out work grrr! however, me working myself for that extra hour... i've done as many points as 2 people usually do in a day! and my extra hr this morning got the receptionists car done as a favour.. not bad for Friday the 13th  

hope everyone is well..... 


IT'S BEER TIME \m/\m/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 155527


I like the sort of bird's nest hide thingy.
But wouldn't Cheddar just rip it to bits ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I was doing gymnastics and messing about on the sofa and I accidentally slid onto my head on the wooden floor!


Ouch! 
Though the adverb 'accidentally' is a given.  I didn't think you'd do it on purpose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be sprung from this prison cell by then.
> Gotta go mail a secret Santa box. See you Monday.



It's not a prison!!!!
it's just a bit of a problem finding the door sometimes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be sprung from this prison cell by then.
> Gotta go mail a secret Santa box. See you Monday.


Have a great weekend and look forward to chatting on Monday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So it was an airer raising experience then?


Dry wit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I can't stop laughing since I landed on my head.
> My mum saw it all and the way she looked at me after just makes me laugh.


Or you've just gone crazy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I can't stop laughing since I landed on my head.
> My mum saw it all and the way she looked at me after just makes me laugh.


Laughing yourself clothes hoarse ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> STEPHENOPOLOPODOPOLIS?


If you're right, I'll give you 100 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello!!


Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Secret Santa recipient will be getting theirs by Thanksgiving.


Crikey!!!!
That weekend certainly flew by!!!!
Welcome back.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not a prison!!!!
> it's just a bit of a problem finding the door sometimes!




just head toward the 'yarrrr' of the pirate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> an hour late out work grrr! however, me working myself for that extra hour... i've done as many points as 2 people usually do in a day! and my extra hr this morning got the receptionists car done as a favour.. not bad for Friday the 13th
> 
> hope everyone is well.....
> 
> 
> IT'S BEER TIME \m/\m/


Friday the 13th ????????
NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didn't realize!!!!!

Wait a minute..........
..........I'm not superstitious.
As you were.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just head toward the 'yarrrr' of the pirate


Can be deceiving.
He does tend to wander round in circles drunk a lot.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Friday the 13th ????????
> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't realize!!!!!
> 
> Wait a minute..........
> ..........I'm not superstitious.
> As you were.




. nor am i, as ignorant as i am i man of science. I actually got a grade 1 in physics! ( no rum for breakfast sadly  ) though i did sport a nasty hangover that day. I raided my mums cabinet:/ even had the advocat!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can be deceiving.
> He does tend to wander round in circles drunk a lot.



... shouts at pirate...

'dad! I told you to go home! your not jack sparrow! you still have both legs, just had too much rum. mum will 'keel' you in the mornooning, get to your hammock!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . nor am i, as ignorant as i am i man of science. I actually got a grade 1 in physics! ( no rum for breakfast sadly  ) though i did sport a nasty hangover that day. I raided my mums cabinet:/ even had the advocat!!


For my 'O' level chemistry I drank most of a bottle of vodka and had to leave the examination hall three times to pee and twice to vomit, on each occasion accompanied by an invigilator. (sorry to you, invigilator).
Only exam I ever failed, though I passed the retake when sober!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... shouts at pirate...
> 
> 'dad! I told you to go home! your not jack sparrow! you still have both legs, just had too much rum. mum will 'keel' you in the mornooning, get to your hammock!'


Errrrrmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!
Righto.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not a prison!!!!
> it's just a bit of a problem finding the door sometimes!


There there - I think Ed meant work, Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For my 'O' level chemistry I drank most of a bottle of vodka and had to leave the examination hall three times to pee and twice to vomit, on each occasion accompanied by an invigilator. (sorry to you, invigilator).
> Only exam I ever failed, though I passed the retake when sober!




I totally dropped chemistry.. had to prioritise subjects as i was a silly boy and didn't attend high school after the first year :/ ...
i was going to the cinema to see Star Wars epsd 1 after it... can imagine my answers! the final one was, may the force be with you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!
> Righto.




wouldn't be surprised if it was my mum!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dry wit.


I love a good punch line, but have a few hang ups about them too.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love a good punch line, but have a few hang ups about them too.




did you hear the joke about the boxer??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There there - I think Ed meant work, Adam.


Oh, silly me.
I'll calm down, then.

That's better.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> did you hear the joke about the boxer??


No but I bet that had a good punch line too!!
(That must be it)


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like the sort of bird's nest hide thingy.
> But wouldn't Cheddar just rip it to bits ?


Yep, it will probably last an hour (if I'm lucky) 
Oh well, it was only £1.50.
I really wanted to get a hanging coconut hut with a rope ladder but cheddar would just destroy the ladder and it would be rather useless


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No but I bet that had a good punch line too!!
> (That must be it)




you'll 'glove' it!


----------



## johnandjade

just finished my homework, turnover is about £1000 this week, it was the same last few weeks with 2 of us! gosh darn I'm good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love a good punch line, but have a few hang ups about them too.


I could spin you a few.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could spin you a few.



what does a pirate spin??


... the yaaaarrrrggghhhhnnnn!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep, it will probably last an hour (if I'm lucky)
> Oh well, it was only £1.50.
> I really wanted to get a hanging coconut hut with a rope ladder but cheddar would just destroy the ladder and it would be rather useless


You could just give him a non-hanging coconut hut!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you'll 'glove' it!


No I won't.
I'll throw in the towel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just finished my homework, turnover is about £1000 this week, it was the same last few weeks with 2 of us! gosh darn I'm good


You are!
Bravo!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could spin you a few.


Don't overdo it - we don't want you to peg out


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could just give him a non-hanging coconut hut!


He has one.
This one was really good as it came with fibres on to chew but I can't find any more like it, they all seem to be just the hard shell.

Found a pic on the net of what it looked like before:



And now:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't overdo it - we don't want you to peg out


I'll mangle a good few jokes before then , i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He has one.
> This one was really good as it came with fibres on to chew but I can't find any more like it, they all seem to be just the hard shell.
> 
> Found a pic on the net of what it looked like before:
> View attachment 155543
> 
> 
> And now:
> View attachment 155544


Goodness, what a little nibbler!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No I won't.
> I'll throw in the towel.




boxers are very common...

they get 'a round '


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boxers are very common...
> 
> they get 'a round '


I'd run rings around them.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, what a little nibbler!!!


Yeah, you wouldn't believe how many cardboard tubes and wooden toys he's m chewed. 
Cheddar and cheese even chewed the roof off of their last 2 houses!
... And the walls of the first.
I came home after a holiday to just some bits of wood scattered around and they had moved out and made a nest downstairs


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are!
> Bravo!!!!!




bows not so grasefully  sent the boss a text message ( how he prefers?!). just letting him know im kicking butt.. 

still haven't discussed wage rise :/


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll mangle a good few jokes before then , i hope.


Yes I expect you'll be able to roll out quite a few.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd run rings around them.



boxers favourite cake??


... 'rocky' road!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, you wouldn't believe how many cardboard tubes and wooden toys he's m chewed.
> Cheddar and cheese even chewed the roof off of their last 2 houses!
> ... And the walls of the first.
> I came home after a holiday to just some bits of wood scattered around and they had moved out and made a nest downstairs


At least they hadn't chewed through the walls of the house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bows not so grasefully  sent the boss a text message ( how he prefers?!). just letting him know im kicking butt..
> 
> still haven't discussed wage rise :/


Just don't get confused and ask the lads for a pay rise and kick the boss's butt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boxers favourite cake??
> 
> 
> ... 'rocky' road!


Yummy!
Knock out!


----------



## johnandjade

http://news.stv.tv/west-central/1332441-plans-for-56m-museum-revamp-in-paisley-city-of-culture-bid/ 


hmmm, we'll see. i'll try get a picture of our 'town centre' ... it's just empty shops . history, yes there is but there is no future in that  


sad thing is that much money would solve our homeless and drug problems, that's the main issue in this town


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> http://news.stv.tv/west-central/1332441-plans-for-56m-museum-revamp-in-paisley-city-of-culture-bid/
> 
> 
> hmmm, we'll see. i'll try get a picture of our 'town centre' ... it's just empty shops . history, yes there is but there is no future in that
> 
> 
> sad thing is that much money would solve our homeless and drug problems, that's the main issue in this town


It is sad.
They never seem to get their priorities right in Scotland.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just don't get confused and ask the lads for a pay rise and kick the boss's butt.




I done away with the staff  , one has been moved to another branch and one has been sacked , ooopps :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I done away with the staff  , one has been moved to another branch and one has been sacked , ooopps :/


Bit tricky kicking their butts now, then.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is sad.
> They never seem to get their priorities right in Scotland.


im no marter  sad that it's taking financial focus though, a silly title over people. a few year back we had the most deprived area in Scotland, the solution?? knocked it down!?! 

grrrr! so let's waste 56mill now?


----------



## johnandjade

PG13!! , few colOurfull words...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im no marter  sad that it's taking financial focus though, a silly title over people. a few year back we had the most deprived area in Scotland, the solution?? knocked it down!?!
> 
> grrrr! so let's waste 56mill now?


It can be done.
Many of the inner cities in England and Wales have been successfully rejuvenated.
Can't see why Scotland should have different and stupid priorities.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It can be done.
> Many of the inner cities in England and Wales have been successfully rejuvenated.
> Can't see why Scotland should have different and stupid priorities.



the people, the attitudes  sad but true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the people, the attitudes  sad but true.



i think maybe Westminster doesn't understand either.


----------



## johnandjade

how does a mouse fix his car??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how does a mouse fix his car??


I'm going to regret this.
But, I don't know, How does a mouse fix his car ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how does a mouse fix his car??


With a ratchet spanner?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how does a mouse fix his car??


They take it back to the car retailer?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Lyn W

I think I'll have a bottle - er...... sorry - glass of wine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think I'll have a bottle - er...... sorry - glass of wine


Just having one myself.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The anticipation is killing me.


I don't think they have cars they ride a rat or two wheel bike


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just having one myself.
> Cheers!!!


Iechyd da! (good health)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Iechyd da! (good health)


Na Zdorovie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Up until quite recently (in answer to Lyn's response, oh so long ago), it was thought that barnacles, particularly the goose barnacle


were the embryos of the Barnacle Goose.









Hmmmm.
They breed in the Arctic, so no one had ever seen them mate or lay eggs, so when they arrived in the summer, at the same time as the old driftwood coming in off the sea,covered in barnacles, people made this strange assumption. 
Barnacles growing on ships reduces the ship's efficiency by a huge amount.
Scientists are looking at the glue that binds barnacles to rocks as a kind of dental cement.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Up until quite recently (in answer to Lyn's response, oh so long ago), it was thought that barnacles, particularly the goose barnacle
> View attachment 155551
> 
> were the embryos of the Barnacle Goose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> They breed in the Arctic, so no one had ever seen them mate or lay eggs, so when they arrived in the summer, at the same time as the old driftwood coming in off the sea,covered in barnacles, people made this strange assumption.
> Barnacles growing on ships reduces the ship's efficiency by a huge amount.
> Scientists are looking at the glue that binds barnacles to rocks as a kind of dental cement.


Or instead of going to the expense of false teeth and needing strong glue to keep them in place
- just stick a couple of barnacles on your gums.
What a lovely smile you would have!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When W.H.Auden got old, he had a very craggy, deeply lined face. 


One of David Hockney's first commissions was to do a series of drawings of him.
Auden said, "Blimey, if that's his face what can his scrotum look like?".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Or instead of going to the expense of false teeth and needing strong glue to keep them in place
> - just stick a couple of barnacles on your gums.
> What a lovely smile you would have!


It might catch on.
Fashion is a mysterious beast, quite beyond me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How did Nelson keep his men's spirits up after he died?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How did Nelson keep his men's spirits up after he died?


I read this recently - wasn't he preserved in a barrel of brandy or whisky after he died but the crew drank it?
Don't know if that is fact or fiction though!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When W.H.Auden got old, he had a very craggy, deeply lined face.
> View attachment 155555
> 
> One of David Hockney's first commissions was to do a series of drawings of him.
> Auden said, "Blimey, if that's his face what can his scrotum look like?".


Sorry to nit pick (or nut pick) but
did Auden or Hockney say that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I read this recently - wasn't he preserved in a barrel of brandy or whisky after he died but the crew drank it?
> Don't know if that is fact or fiction though!


Points.
It is partly true.
Most sailors, when they died, were buried at sea, but Nelson asked not to be buried at sea, so he had to be taken back from Trafalgar, off the Spanish coast, to Britain. 
They preserved him by pickling him in a barrel of brandy.
The sailors (and this bit is not confirmed) used tubes of macaroni to suck up the brandy. 
By the time they got to Portsmouth, the brandy was all gone. 
The naval expression, "tapping the Admiral" comes from this, meaning having a surreptitious slug of booze.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to nit pick (or nut pick) but
> did Auden or Hockney say that?


Yep, sorry, my mistake, it was, of course, Hockney who said this about Auden.
Silly me.
( probably the wine to blame).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why are male anglers so pathetic ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points.
> It is partly true.
> Most sailors, when they died, were buried at sea, but Nelson asked not to be buried at sea, so he had to be taken back from Trafalgar, off the Spanish coast, to Britain.
> They preserved him by pickling him in a barrel of brandy.
> The sailors (and this bit is not confirmed) used tubes of macaroni to suck up the brandy.
> By the time they got to Portsmouth, the brandy was all gone.
> The naval expression, "tapping the Admiral" comes from this, meaning having a surreptitious slug of booze.


.........and hence the term marineated - when you soak meat in stuff before cooking!
Nelson wasn't cremated - he was flambéed!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are male anglers so pathetic ?


There are so many reasons!!
Are we talking abut the fish or fishermen who stand in rivers dangling their flies in cold water for hours?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There are so many reasons!!
> Are we talking abut the fish or fishermen who stand in rivers dangling their flies in cold water for hours?


Yep, we're talking the rather lovely fish, here, not the people.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, we're talking the rather lovely fish, here, not the people.


I don't know but this is rather funny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know but this is rather funny


And that's the answer.
I have decided I do not wish to be reincarnated as a male angler fish.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's the answer.
> I have decided I do not wish to be reincarnated as a male angler fish.


I can understand that - the poor thing looks pathetic and resigned to its fate.
The octopus true facts is funny as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can understand that - the poor thing looks pathetic and resigned to its fate.
> The octopus true facts is funny as well.


I'll look later.
Octopodes are lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can understand that - the poor thing looks pathetic and resigned to its fate.
> The octopus true facts is funny as well.


The fishing rod thingy is also used to attract the poor males, some females have up to 4 pairs of male gonads stuck to their skin.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The fishing rod thingy is also used to attract the poor males, some females have up to 4 pairs of male gonads stuck to their skin.


That's just plain greedy!!!
But it just goes to show that for all females only a very small part of the males are of any use!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can understand that - the poor thing looks pathetic and resigned to its fate.
> The octopus true facts is funny as well.


Looked, twas very funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's just plain greedy!!!
> But it just goes to show that for all females only a very small part of the males are of any use!


The spider killing bit ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The spider killing bit ?


I suppose it depends which bit they use to kill them
but personally I wouldn't let anyone kill spiders!
So no not that!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What comes from Glasgow and glows in the dark ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suppose it depends which bit they use to kill them
> but personally I wouldn't let anyone kill spiders!
> So no not that!!


Me, neither.
I let them alone or put them outside. 
Thankfully, wifey is spider tolerant, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> There there - I think Ed meant work, Adam.


Thanks Lyn.
I had to come back and clarify.
Work is prison. This place and all of you are some of my favorite things!
(Good bye again.)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> I had to come back and clarify.
> Work is prison. This place and all of you are some of my favorite things!
> (Good bye again.)


Night Ed see you soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> I had to come back and clarify.
> Work is prison. This place and all of you are some of my favorite things!
> (Good bye again.)


Night night, Ed.
I agree.
But sadly, it means my home is my prison.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Ed.
> I agree.
> But sadly, it means my home is my prison.


I understand. Wink wink.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I understand. Wink wink.


Say no more, say no more.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go get some sleep now,
but I will ponder your question about Glasgow.
It can't be John wearing LED lights or painting himself with fluorescent paint - he's in Paisley.
Anyway have fun with any US friends who pop in,
and I'll see you soon.
Night Night and take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go get some sleep now,
> but I will ponder your question about Glasgow.
> It can't be John wearing LED lights - he's in Paisley.
> Anyway have fun with any US friends who pop in,
> and I'll see you soon.
> Night Night and take care


Thanks, Lyn, it's been fun today.
i'll lurk for a bit and leap out on our unsuspecting brethren from across the pond.
Nos da!!!
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lurk, lurk.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lurk, lurk.



I don't think you've quite gotten the hang of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't think you've quite gotten the hang of it.


Leap!!!!!!!!!
Gotya!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ow! Ow! Ow!
I seem to have leapt on a hedgehog.
Perhaps i haven't got the hang of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Let's try again.
Lurk, lurk.
(discreetly).


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What comes from Glasgow and glows in the dark ?


At Glasgow university they're making night lights that glow with E. Coli so that's my guess. E. Coli


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> At Glasgow university they're making night lights that glow with E. Coli so that's my guess. E. Coli


Nearly, but not what's written on the card. 
It's the fish bioluminescence that's being used in food we're talking about...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> At Glasgow university they're making night lights that glow with E. Coli so that's my guess. E. Coli


And a jolly good evening to you, Michelle!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly, but not what's written on the card.
> It's the fish bioluminescence that's being used in food we're talking about...............


Sushi?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a jolly good evening to you, Michelle!


Hiiiiii *grins and waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sushi?


Waves back! 
No, not sushi, but said to be the number one carryout/takeaway in the UK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, I must away to bed.
8 hours of teaching later today. 
Good night Cold Dark Roommates.
Good night Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And my heart and thoughts go out to the people of Paris and France tonight, as another appalling massacre occurs.
Terrible, terrible events.


----------



## meech008

Pizza....,anchovies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pizza....,anchovies?


Nope!


----------



## meech008

Danggggggg. Fish and chips?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The anticipation is killing me.




miss lyn got it, with a 'rat s#!t'


----------



## johnandjade

top of the mornooning to ya' oh my I'm a tired boy today. off to work again boo  already planning on nap on the armadillo when I get home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Danggggggg. Fish and chips?


Used to be, but not any more, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top of the mornooning to ya' oh my I'm a tired boy today. off to work again boo  already planning on nap on the armadillo when I get home


I start in 10 minutes, and though I have an hour between each lesson, won't finish til 9 tonight. 
I too, already feel knackered. 
Hope your day goes smoothly and quickly.
And good morning to you, John.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Used to be, but not any more, apparently.


It must be some sort of curry then, a popular Indian takaway....... I always have a chicken tikka masala - so that?
Food that glows in the dark? I can see that would be really useful - not!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> top of the mornooning to ya' oh my I'm a tired boy today. off to work again boo  already planning on nap on the armadillo when I get home


Morning John - don't go kicking your own butt too hard today!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I start in 10 minutes, and though I have an hour between each lesson, won't finish til 9 tonight.
> I too, already feel knackered.
> Hope your day goes smoothly and quickly.
> And good morning to you, John.




morning adam . I think you're right about the winter blues setting in


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John - don't go kicking your own butt too hard today!



its a skive today , in the old place with my mate . morning miss womblyn


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> its a skive today , in the old place with my mate . morning miss womblyn


Hiya John glad its not going to be too busy today for you.
Pouring down here - how has your area weathered the storms that have been battering Scotland?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hiya John glad its not going to be too busy today for you.
> Pouring down here - how has your area weathered the storms that have been battering Scotland?




ach it's not been too bad, how about your stomping ground? busy this weekend?


----------



## spud's_mum

Today I'm being forced to clean my room.
If you don't hear from me again, you know what happened, I got lost in the mess of my room. 
It was nice talking to you all.
Wish me luck


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Today I'm being forced to clean my room.
> If you don't hear from me again, you know what happened, I got lost in the mess of my room.
> It was nice talking to you all.
> Wish me luck


You may be surprised at what you find?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ach it's not been too bad, how about your stomping ground? busy this weekend?


Off into town then out with friends this evening, but quiet day tomorrow. How about you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Off into town then out with friends this evening, but quiet day tomorrow. How about you?




self medicated coma I think, planning on doing as little as possible


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It must be some sort of curry then, a popular Indian takaway....... I always have a chicken tikka masala - so that?
> Food that glows in the dark? I can see that would be really useful - not!


Correct.
Chicken tikka masala was invented in Glasgow.





The company BioLume. plan to produce food, including curry that glows in the dark.
Also beer and Children's fizzy drinks. 
Chicken tikka masala does not exist in Bangladesh or India, 
A restaurant called The Gaylord, in London in 1966, was the first place to serve a chicken tandoori. .
The story goes, that a couple of years later, someone came into a restaurant in Glasgow where they were serving tandoori chicken and asked for some gravy.The chef improvised with tomato soup and cream and spices and up grew this strange creature that is the chicken tikka masala which has no definition; it can be hot, it can be mild, it can be red, orange, brown or grey.
It is now sometimes described as The Great British National Dish.


----------



## johnandjade

well that was an easy shift


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> Chicken tikka masala was invented in Glasgow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company BioLume. pl


It was invented by BioLume?


----------



## Lyn W

Right better get a move on
See you later, maybe!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> It was invented by BioLume?


Your edit explains it - thanks I wondered what I'd been eating at my local Indian Restaurant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning adam . I think you're right about the winter blues setting in


Morning, John.
Yep, i'm a bit down and pissy today, so students beware!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Today I'm being forced to clean my room.
> If you don't hear from me again, you know what happened, I got lost in the mess of my room.
> It was nice talking to you all.
> Wish me luck


Attach a line to yourself and fix it to the door handle of your room.
This may help you get out safely. 
good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that was an easy shift


Good!
For once it's me that has the busy and horrid day.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good!
> For once it's me that has the busy and horrid day.


I'm sorry Adam. What's going on?? Just popping in to say Hello and I'm off. I really am getting this annoying head cold slowly but it's draining me alright!! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Your edit explains it - thanks I wondered what I'd been eating at my local Indian Restaurant!


Yeh, the stupid thing posted half way through typing so I had to use edit to finish the message.
Have a great day and catch up later, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm sorry Adam. What's going on?? Just popping in to say Hello and I'm off. I really am getting this annoying head cold slowly but it's draining me alright!! Have a great day everyone!


i'm just bad tempered and too busy, too many students, not enough time!!!
Hope your cold runs away and you manage to get through your day alright!
Speak later!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm just bad tempered and too busy, too many students, not enough time!!!
> Hope your cold runs away and you manage to get through your day alright!
> Speak later!


Hope you feel better!


----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys! Just popping in to say hi and wish all a great weekend and send good healing joojoo to CDR'ers with head colds and "short fuses" to chase away those bad spirits. May the good force be with you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hope you feel better!


Thanks, meech! 
But actually I rather like being grumpy and bad-tempered sometimes. (like Ben?).
And my student for this evening has just cancelled, so i'm free now!!!
Hurrah!!! 
Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Just popping in to say hi and wish all a great weekend and send good healing joojoo to CDR'ers with head colds and "short fuses" to chase away those bad spirits. May the good force be with you all.


Thanks, Ewa, we'll all be fine. 
Hoping you have a smashing weekend, too, and thanks for popping in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Contrary to popular belief, Scots do not eat all their chips in one sitting in the evening. 
Sometimes, some are left til the next day and then eaten cold. 
This is called salad.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, meech!
> But actually I rather like being grumpy and bad-tempered sometimes. (like Ben?).
> And my student for this evening has just cancelled, so i'm free now!!!
> Hurrah!!!
> Hope you're having a good day!


Bahahaha he might like it but I sure don't ! Yayyy for free time! I'm shampooing the furniture today....one of my least favorite jobs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where is it possible to live on a diet of smut without the neighbours complaining ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bahahaha he might like it but I sure don't ! Yayyy for free time! I'm shampooing the furniture today....one of my least favorite jobs


Does the furniture get a haircut as well?
Short back and sides?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm just bad tempered and too busy, too many students, not enough time!!!
> Hope your cold runs away and you manage to get through your day alright!
> Speak later!


I'm hoping your day is going ok Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm hoping your day is going ok Adam.


Yep, all good now!!!!
How bout yours ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Just finished cleaning my room.
... And cheddar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just finished cleaning my room.
> ... And cheddar


Crikey!!!!
That took a while!
Love Cheddar's new thread.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does the furniture get a haircut as well?
> Short back and sides?


Oh yeah ;-) our furniture is always up on the latest styles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh yeah ;-) our furniture is always up on the latest styles


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Ewa, we'll all be fine.
> Hoping you have a smashing weekend, too, and thanks for popping in.


Hey Adam, just finished kids' music lessons. I got to do tons of ironing while they were playing. It works out great, as my chore goes fast while I'm right there during their lessons. The boys' lessons took longer today at the expense of mine (started taking acoustic guitar-beginners) which is fine, I can always make up on my own while the kids really benefit from teacher's undivided attention. Have to say I've been incredibly lucky to find a professional multi instrumentalist who teaches all 3 (and more) instruments that I was after and he also happens to be just incredible with these kids! Omg! How lucky am I! Oh! And he comes to my house! So no "getting ready to go anywhere", no driving 1/2 hr one way and I get to do my "quiet chores" during my children's lessons! It's perfect! Adam, I hope that your feeling of tension has left you and you are able to relax on a Saturday. I will go ahead and put CNN news on, couldn't really face it first thing in am today, just worried about the people in France


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!!
> That took a while!
> Love Cheddar's new thread.


Thank you 
And I know right, it took for ever!

Got early trampolining tomorrow. 
Have to be up at 7:15... ON A SUNDAY  I love trampolining though but I fear that I'll fall asleep while bouncing this early!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I play the didgeridoo!!!
And i used to sing a bit, before my lungs went. 
It's great that he can do all the instruments and do home visits.
I am fortunate in that all bar one of my students come here to study, so it saves me a lot of bother. 
I am really upset by the Paris stuff, not helping my mood. 
But i'm good tonight, generally, have had a glass of nice wine and feel quite relaxed now.
Have a lovely evening.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, all good now!!!!
> How bout yours ?


Oh good! I'm glad your all good now 
I just got home and feel kind of sick. So I'm just going to hang around on the couch and relax.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> And I know right, it took for ever!
> 
> Got early trampolining tomorrow.
> Have to be up at 7:15... ON A SUNDAY  I love trampolining though but I fear that I'll fall asleep while bouncing this early!


That is the middle of the night!!!!
I haven't got up that early on a Sunday since 1977 when a hot air balloon almost crashed through my bedroom window and I was woken up by what sounded like a dragon beyond my curtains.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh good! I'm glad your all good now
> I just got home and feel kind of sick. So I'm just going to hang around on the couch and relax.


You've probably been overdoing it!!!
Stop it at once, chill out, and think of nicey things.
Hope your tummy settles shortly.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I play the didgeridoo!!!
> And i used to sing a bit, before my lungs went.
> It's great that he can do all the instruments and do home visits.
> I am fortunate in that all bar one of my students come here to study, so it saves me a lot of bother.
> I am really upset by the Paris stuff, not helping my mood.
> But i'm good tonight, generally, have had a glass of nice wine and feel quite relaxed now.
> Have a lovely evening.


I'm very saddened to hear about the terrorist attacks myself...this world we live in, have too many tremendous amounts of evil people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm very saddened to hear about the terrorist attacks myself...this world we live in, have too many tremendous amounts of evil people.


There are far more good people than bad, but unfortunately, it only takes a handful of bad people to cause horrors of such magnitude.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are far more good people than bad, but unfortunately, it only takes a handful of bad people to cause horrors of such magnitude.


Very true. And again, what's their beef all about? That "my god is better than yours" kinda thing?! For goodness sakes, the crusades and inquisition were supposed to be things of distant past! We are so much more educated now and living in a global village of free flowing information. 21 century and we are dealing with this stuff???!!! I really don't get those people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Very true. And again, what's their beef all about? That "my god is better than yours" kinda thing?! For goodness sakes, the crusades and inquisition were supposed to be things of distant past! We are so much more educated now and living in a global village of free flowing information. 21 century and we are dealing with this stuff???!!! I really don't get those people


i really don't understand.
You hear about disaffected youth, unemployment and feeling excluded from society, but millions of unemployed young men don't do this.
You hear about the religious issues, but I have visited Syria on many occasions, all of the Arab countries at least once and lived in Saudi Arabia and now ten years in Morocco, but in no way is what these people do any form of Islam I've ever encountered. 
I really don't get it at all.
Brainwashed, I guess.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've probably been overdoing it!!!
> Stop it at once, chill out, and think of nicey things.
> Hope your tummy settles shortly.


Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks


----------



## spud's_mum

Well... It's time to hit the hay I guess.
Can't wait to try some new skills tomorrow.
Oh and did I mention I won a medal in trampolining?
... I lost it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well... It's time to hit the hay I guess.
> Can't wait to try some new skills tomorrow.
> Oh and did I mention I won a medal in trampolining?
> ... I lost it.


Night night, Spud's Mum.
Have fun and try to stay awake while trampolining tomorrow!
Sorry, you lost your medal, i guess it bounced off somewhere.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone at CDR! Hope you're all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone at CDR! Hope you're all well.


Evening stranger!!!
I'm good, wifey's good and Tidgy's been missing her boyfriend. 
Hope you and Oli have been keeping well.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone at CDR! Hope you're all well.


Hello  How are you Gillian?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello  How are you Gillian?


Good morning (it's 1.25am here). Am so-so, and bored, extremely bored. Thanks very much your question. Appreciate it.

How are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening stranger!!!
> I'm good, wifey's good and Tidgy's been missing her boyfriend.
> Hope you and Oli have been keeping well.


Hello and glad to hear you're all well.

Oli  is fine, but now it's my turn!  I am bored to death.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Well... It's time to hit the hay I guess.
> Can't wait to try some new skills tomorrow.
> Oh and did I mention I won a medal in trampolining?
> ... I lost it.


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello and glad to hear you're all well.
> 
> Oli  is fine, but now it's my turn!  I am bored to death.


Not even any football to liven your day ?
No good books to read ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not even any football to liven your day ?
> No good books to read ?


Thanks your concern. 

Well, I've been watching football matches. Don't know whether you have or not. There were very many friendly matches recently. And I did watch them. But that's about all. Moreover, each and every match gets repeated five, six, seven times! I only watch it the first tome when transmitted live.

I love reading but even here there's a "problem" if so I may call it: personally I cannot read a book more than once. I have tried to in the past, but it didn't work: I'd start skipping lines pages chapters. Here, there are *NO *libraries where one can borrow books. There are bookshops that sell books. In this case I would have to buy a book, read it, then:

a) put it away *OR*
b) give it away/throw it away


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning (it's 1.25am here). Am so-so, and bored, extremely bored. Thanks very much your question. Appreciate it.
> 
> How are you? Hope you're well.


I'm ok. Feeling a little under the weather. I'm catching up on some house work with frequent breaks of sitting on the couch  You can't sleep?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm ok. Feeling a little under the weather. I'm catching up on some house work with frequent breaks of sitting on the couch  You can't sleep?


Glad to hear you are fine.

Sleep gives me a bit of trouble at times. The trouble is that at night all sorts of negative things begin to race through one's mind!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Today I'm being forced to clean my room.
> If you don't hear from me again, you know what happened, I got lost in the mess of my room.
> It was nice talking to you all.
> Wish me luck


Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your concern.
> 
> Well, I've been watching football matches. Don't know whether you have or not. There were very many friendly matches recently. And I did watch them. But that's about all. Moreover, each and every match gets repeated five, six, seven times! I only watch it the first tome when transmitted live.
> 
> I love reading but even here there's a "problem" if so I may call it: personally I cannot read a book more than once. I have tried to in the past, but it didn't work: I'd start skipping lines pages chapters. Here, there are *NO *libraries where one can borrow books. There are bookshops that sell books. In this case I would have to buy a book, read it, then:
> 
> a) put it away *OR*
> b) give it away/throw it away


Buy books! 
Keep books, even if you read them just the once.
Full bookshelves and home libraries are beautiful things. 
And books small so good.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are fine.
> 
> Sleep gives me a bit of trouble at times. The trouble is that at night all sorts of negative things begin to race through one's mind!


I'm sorry...  I hate when I can't sleep. I have a very difficult time sleeping myself!! Don't make yourself sick thinking of negative things. Sometimes you have no control of situations.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Buy books!
> Keep books, even if you read them just the once.
> Full bookshelves and home libraries are beautiful things.
> And books small so good.


I don't think I can afford that; plus I don't have enough space to keep things I know I won't use. I live in a *very *small flat, and I am having a new enclosure made for *OLI*.  That alone is going to occupy a lot of space.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm sorry...  I hate when I can't sleep. I have a very difficult time sleeping myself!! Don't make yourself sick thinking of negative things. Sometimes you have no control of situations.


Thanks so much your understanding and kind words. Appreciate them both. But believe me, your feelings control you-I don't believe anyone can control his/her feelings. And please do not take my words personal: I am speaking generally here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't think I can afford that; plus I don't have enough space to keep things I know I won't use. I live in a *very *small flat, and I am having a new enclosure made for *OLI*.  That alone is going to occupy a lot of space.


How's Oli's enclosure coming along, or is it still at the planning stage?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How's Oli's enclosure coming along, or is it still at the planning stage?


Don't know yet, it's nowhere near being ready, and I've a feeling it's worrying me. Don't know what on earth will come out for something I have to pay for whether I like it or not, and whatever comes out in the end. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't know yet, it's nowhere near being ready, and I've a feeling it's worrying me. Don't know what on earth will come out for something I have to pay for whether I like it or not, and whatever comes out in the end. Know what I mean?


Yep, i certainly do.
Luckily, i have a lot of friends here now who do this sort of thing for free, or basic costs.
I do hope things work out for you and dear Oli regarding this.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your understanding and kind words. Appreciate them both. But believe me, your feelings control you-I don't believe anyone can control his/her feelings. And please do not take my words personal: I am speaking generally here.


I hope you get some rest!


----------



## stojanovski92113

I'm debating if I should work tomorrow. Only...because I'd be at the groomers and I just love it there & I'm still learning. My husband has to work so I'd just be sitting here. But then I haven't had a whole day off to do nothing in a while. But...I can't stand to sit around. I need to do something, cook, clean, eat, hang with my tortoises  My brain is so annoying! I should stay home to relax and feel better but I'll be disappointed in myself if I don't go tomorrow. LOL! What shall I ever do!??!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm debating if I should work tomorrow. Only...because I'd be at the groomers and I just love it there & I'm still learning. My husband has to work so I'd just be sitting here. But then I haven't had a whole day off to do nothing in a while. But...I can't stand to sit around. I need to do something, cook, clean, eat, hang with my tortoises  My brain is so annoying! I should stay home to relax and feel better but I'll be disappointed in myself if I don't go tomorrow. LOL! What shall I ever do!??!


i think you have to go and Work.(my opinion, and from what i know of you.)
You'll enjoy it, even if you do feel a bit tired and ill, staying home will stress you out and make you feel bad in yourself and won't be as relexing as it should be.
Good luck! it's really a lose, lose, unfortunately.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think you have to go and Work.(my opinion, and from what i know of you.)
> You'll enjoy it, even if you do feel a bit tired and ill, staying home will stress you out and make you feel bad in yourself and won't be as relexing as it should be.
> Good luck! it's really a lose, lose, unfortunately.


You made me laugh!!!! I needed that  More than likely I'll go in for a few hours at least


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> You made me laugh!!!! I needed that  More than likely I'll go in for a few hours at least



Laughter really is the best medicine.
Except when i hurt my ribs or fall off the sofa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Shannon, night night anybody else still stumbling about in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See you all in the morning for another beautiful day!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Laughter really is the best medicine.
> Except when i hurt my ribs or fall off the sofa!


That is true my friend  laughter is good as long as you don't hurt yourself. Are you still ok? Not tempered anymore?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Shannon, night night anybody else still stumbling about in here.


Good night Adam and get some rest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> That is true my friend  laughter is good as long as you don't hurt yourself. Are you still ok? Not tempered anymore?


No, i'm fine now. 
But i'm sure i'll be furious again after 6 hours of students tomorrow!!!!
Night, Shannon, hope you get a good sleep, when you go, that would help a lot, i'm sure.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, i'm fine now.
> But i'm sure i'll be furious again after 6 hours of students tomorrow!!!!
> Night, Shannon, hope you get a good sleep, when you go, that would help a lot, i'm sure.


Good night and thanks


----------



## jaizei

But really, who wants to sleep when the nights calling?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Contrary to popular belief, Scots do not eat all their chips in one sitting in the evening.
> Sometimes, some are left til the next day and then eaten cold.
> This is called salad.




when you get an Indian food delivered here it always comes with a tub of salad.... it always goes in the bin. I've never known anyone to eat it


----------



## johnandjade

awake at0600 on my day of, least my body clock has changed and it's not 0500 I guess:/ 
work to do for Fido today, but documentaries and hopefully some zzzz's first. 


hope everyone is feeling better this mornooning, keep on tortin' and wibble wibble wibble.. yeah!! 

heard the song 'sexy and I know it' ? 

well this is a better version


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> But really, who wants to sleep when the nights calling?


Me.
Anyway, i've turned off my phone, so It can't call here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awake at0600 on my day of, least my body clock has changed and it's not 0500 I guess:/
> work to do for Fido today, but documentaries and hopefully some zzzz's first.
> 
> 
> hope everyone is feeling better this mornooning, keep on tortin' and wibble wibble wibble.. yeah!!
> 
> heard the song 'sexy and I know it' ?
> 
> well this is a better version


Good voice!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> when you get an Indian food delivered here it always comes with a tub of salad.... it always goes in the bin. I've never known anyone to eat it


Morning, John!!!!
Happy at the moment!!!
Salad is for herbivores, like wifey.
Hope you have a relaxing and enjoyable day off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Roomers!
Good morning, Cold Dark Room! 
Lesson starts in 10 minutes so I'll see you afterwards.
Watching Doctor Who in lesson today, I think!!!!!
Hurrrraaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Spud's Mum.
> Have fun and try to stay awake while trampolining tomorrow!
> Sorry, you lost your medal, i guess it bounced off somewhere.


Well I'm back from trampolining.
Had some rather spectacular fails
One I went for a double into a foam pit but after my first somersault I realised I didn't have enough space so just stopped rotating and fell flat on my face.
Another o did a back somersault and then I went straight into another but I slipped as I jumped and sunk into the bottom of the pit lol 

Landed some new moves though


----------



## spud's_mum

Didn't mean to quote that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I'm back from trampolining.
> Had some rather spectacular fails
> One I went for a double into a foam pit but after my first somersault I realised I didn't have enough space so just stopped rotating and fell flat on my face.
> Another o did a back somersault and then I went straight into another but I slipped as I jumped and sunk into the bottom of the pit lol
> 
> Landed some new moves though


Glad you had fun and made some progress.
Especially glad that you're obviously more or less in one piece! 
Have a good Sunday!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!!!!
> Happy at the moment!!!
> Salad is for herbivores, like wifey.
> Hope you have a relaxing and enjoyable day off.



indeed it is . not long woke up, just back from the beer run.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone




morning! how are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed it is . not long woke up, just back from the beer run.


Yaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
i'll wait until after 6 when I finish teaching.
Then a glass or two, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel!!!
Hope you have a lovely Sunday!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi John
Hi Adam 
I'm doing well
I just finished up my secret Santa
How are you guys doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John
> Hi Adam
> I'm doing well
> I just finished up my secret Santa
> How are you guys doing?


Wifey's teaching, i'm rearranging the furniture while she's not looking, Tidgy's having an after lunch nap.
We're great, thanks!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John
> Hi Adam
> I'm doing well
> I just finished up my secret Santa
> How are you guys doing?




mine is almost done


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> mine is almost done


Very nice


----------



## johnandjade

I feel a sore head me be had tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I feel a sore head me be had tomorrow



At least i can indulge in some healthy hair of the dog.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I feel a sore head me be had tomorrow


If it's from Bud just drink a second one and keep trucking


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least i can indulge in some healthy hair of the dog.




I used to, have to be 'responsible' now though:/. better today boss?


----------



## johnandjade

david gilmour doc on bbc iplayer


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If it's from Bud just drink a second one and keep trucking



how have you been gramps??


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If it's from Bud just drink a second one and keep trucking



... you're never alone with a bud


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> ... you're never alone with a bud


TRUE - BUD


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> TRUE - BUD




true


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If it's from Bud just drink a second one and keep trucking


And so on the next day and the next and the next............
Hurrah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I used to, have to be 'responsible' now though:/. better today boss?


Yep, good today, all went smoothly, so no temper tantrums from me...........yet.
Coffee first, wine to follow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, good today, all went smoothly, so no temper tantrums from me...........yet.
> Coffee first, wine to follow.




down time here  gald the students avoided the wrath all about aliens this weekend, and watched one about D.M.T, crazy stuff!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! 
How Are you all?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How Are you all?


Hi Kirsty Good to hear from you.
All Ok with me thanks
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> david gilmour doc on bbc iplayer


Hi John
I watched a prog about him on bbc4 last night not got to the iplayer concert yet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Lyn  *waves* 
It's raining here

My Shelled barometer told me it was going to be a watch movies and be lazy type of day


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> when you get an Indian food delivered here it always comes with a tub of salad.... it always goes in the bin. I've never known anyone to eat it


I do - I like a bit of salad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> down time here  gald the students avoided the wrath all about aliens this weekend, and watched one about D.M.T, crazy stuff!


Psychedelic!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!
> How Are you all?


Good evening, Kirsty!!! 
Hope you, your fiancee and beastie have been keeping well.
I'm fine, though a bit tired, wifey, too, only Tidhy seems to have any energy.
Day off tomorrow!!!
Hurrrahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn  *waves*
> It's raining here
> View attachment 155692
> My Shelled barometer told me it was going to be a watch movies and be lazy type of day


Hi Noel, It rained all day and night yesterday and on and off today. The temps have dropped too and possibility of some snow next week!! Lola must know even though his temps are the same, he is taking himself off to bed quite early.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel, It rained all day and night yesterday and on and off today. The temps have dropped too and possibility of some snow next week!! Lola must know even though his temps are the same, he is taking himself off to bed quite early.


I think they can sense the barometric changes, that's why they have no interest on moving around too much when its raining. I know I don't


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn  *waves*
> It's raining here
> View attachment 155692
> My Shelled barometer told me it was going to be a watch movies and be lazy type of day


Tidgy does this, indoors and out, hides but with her big butt stuck out, completely unaware she is still visible. 
Silly girl. 
Afternoon, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel, It rained all day and night yesterday and on and off today. The temps have dropped too and possibility of some snow next week!! Lola must know even though his temps are the same, he is taking himself off to bed quite early.


Evening, Lyn.
Hope you've had a smashing weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I think they can sense the barometric changes, that's why they have no interest on moving around too much when its raining. I know I don't


Nor me - in fact I'm surprised Lola hasn't been on here asking how he can stop _*me*_ from hibernating!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty!!!
> Hope you, your fiancee and beastie have been keeping well.
> I'm fine, though a bit tired, wifey, too, only Tidhy seems to have any energy.
> Day off tomorrow!!!
> Hurrrahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are all doing very well  I have a half day from work tomorrow and I'm going to make a start on my Christmas shopping! 
How come your tired?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty Good to hear from you.
> All Ok with me thanks
> How are you?


Hi Lyn  
I'm really good thanks!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel, It rained all day and night yesterday and on and off today. The temps have dropped too and possibility of some snow next week!! Lola must know even though his temps are the same, he is taking himself off to bed quite early.


We were snowing on Friday lol
Only lasted about 15 minutes but it still snowed!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Hope you've had a smashing weekend!


Hi Adam
Yes I had a great weekend thanks - good night out with friends last night, lunch at sister's today and managed to fit some garden tidying in as well. I was up very early today - didn't intend to be but woke at 7.15 and shot out of bed thinking I'd slept late for work.
Was showered before I remembered it was Sunday So stayed up and got busy!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy does this, indoors and out, hides but with her big butt stuck out, completely unaware she is still visible.
> Silly girl.
> Afternoon, Noel!


Afternoon Adam


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> We were snowing on Friday lol
> Only lasted about 15 minutes but it still snowed!!


You'll have it worse up there than us southern softies.
Time to get the scarves and gloves out I think.
It's been wet but quite mild so far so haven't needed them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> We are all doing very well  I have a half day from work tomorrow and I'm going to make a start on my Christmas shopping!
> How come your tired?


Very busy week, 6 days with lots of students.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> Yes I had a great weekend thanks - good night out with friends last night, lunch at sister's today and managed to fit some garden tidying in as well. I was up very early today - didn't intend to be but woke at 7.15 and shot out of bed thinking I'd slept late for work.
> Was showered before I remembered it was Sunday So stayed up and got busy!!


Goodness, everyone seems to have been up early today!!!! 
It's not right! 
Even I was up at 9.15.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble it's raining again


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> You'll have it worse up there than us southern softies.
> Time to get the scarves and gloves out I think.
> It's been wet but quite mild so far so haven't needed them.


Yeah we usually get it quite bad in the winter. We always laugh when it makes the headlines because it's snowed it London - we are about 4 foot deep at that point lol  
I must say though I don't think Wales is as sunny as some of the south in England - every time I go to Wales it's really windy


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, everyone seems to have been up early today!!!!
> It's not right!
> Even I was up at 9.15.


If it makes you feel any better I got up at 12  
Sunday is my lazy day!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very busy week, 6 days with lots of students.


Oh dear! Very good that you have today off though. Did you get up to anything?


----------



## jaizei

I slept in too...6am


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah we usually get it quite bad in the winter. We always laugh when it makes the headlines because it's snowed it London - we are about 4 foot deep at that point lol
> I must say though I don't think Wales is as sunny as some of the south in England - every time I go to Wales it's really windy


Yes we do get our fair share of wind and rain, there are definitely warmer and dryer places further south again.
We do get very excited about a bit of snow, We haven't had a good fall for a about 3 years now. My sister gave me a snow shovel for Xmas about 4years ago, I've only used it for snow once since then.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble it's raining again


Same here!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Same here!!


Oh course Jay bear wants to go for a scroll


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble it's raining again


Still dry here.
We could do with some rain, only a teeny bit this autumn so far. 
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah we usually get it quite bad in the winter. We always laugh when it makes the headlines because it's snowed it London - we are about 4 foot deep at that point lol
> I must say though I don't think Wales is as sunny as some of the south in England - every time I go to Wales it's really windy


I'm half Welsh and i'm pretty windy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> If it makes you feel any better I got up at 12
> Sunday is my lazy day!


Not mine, 6 hours work today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh dear! Very good that you have today off though. Did you get up to anything?


No, tomorrow is my day off.
Got to do the local shopping, take Tidgy for some outside time and do some palaeontology stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I slept in too...6am


I would kill anyone who woke me up at that time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes we do get our fair share of wind and rain, there are definitely warmer and dryer places further south again.
> We do get very excited about a bit of snow, We haven't had a good fall for a about 3 years now. My sister gave me a snow shovel for Xmas about 4years ago, I've only used it for snow once since then.


Yeah, to shovel your neighbours snow in front of your door, so you couldn't go to work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh course Jay bear wants to go for a scroll
> View attachment 155726


That's lovely!!!!
Tidgy hates the rain and thunderstorms frighten her.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> how have you been gramps??


I've been great Thursday and Friday I was at the TTGP lectures Saturday at the Mesa Reptile Show , learning all I could about Turtles and torts and some great people from the TFO !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I've been great Thursday and Friday I was at the TTGP lectures Saturday at the Mesa Reptile Show , learning all I could about Turtles and torts and some great people from the TFO !


Glad you enjoyed the Reptile Show! 
One day, i'll meet someone from TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Smut is a type of black sooty fungi, parasitic on plants.
One smut fungus is found in Mexico, the corn smut Ustilago maydis, which grows like black grains on sweetcorn and has been eaten since Aztec times.
Try" The Illustrated Genera of Smut Fungi", by Kalman Vanky for more details.
It's one great book.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's lovely!!!!
> Tidgy hates the rain and thunderstorms frighten her.


The other two princesses don't care for the rain either. Jay is one I have to watch in the rain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> The other two princesses don't care for the rain either. Jay is one I have to watch in the rain


I love the way they all have different personalities.


----------



## AZtortMom

Me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here is some corn smut on corn.


And then the lovely Mexican dish Taco-de-Huitlacoche.





And tinned


Lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, to shovel your neighbours snow in front of your door, so you couldn't go to work.


Yup that was it!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is some corn smut on corn.
> View attachment 155737
> 
> And then the lovely Mexican dish Taco-de-Huitlacoche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tinned
> View attachment 155740
> 
> Lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would kill anyone who woke me up at that time.


That's because you've only just gone to bed by then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's because you've only just gone to bed by then!


Often true, often true.
But i'm going a bit earlier at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Smut is a type of black sooty fungi, parasitic on plants.
> One smut fungus is found in Mexico, the corn smut Ustilago maydis, which grows like black grains on sweetcorn and has been eaten since Aztec times.
> Try" The Illustrated Genera of Smut Fungi", by Kalman Vanky for more details.
> It's one great book.


I'll see if my library has it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Why did the mushroom go to the party ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Often true, often true.
> But i'm going a bit earlier at the moment.


05.45?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why did the mushroom go to the party ?


Cause he was real fun guy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is some corn smut on corn.
> View attachment 155737
> 
> And then the lovely Mexican dish Taco-de-Huitlacoche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tinned
> View attachment 155740
> 
> Lovely!


That looks like one of my burnt offerings!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 05.45?


Nearer 3 O'clock!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That looks like one of my burnt offerings!!


It's a delicacy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kinda looks like tort poop


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearer 3 O'clock!


....in the afternoon!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's brown and sticky ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearer 3 O'clock!


Sounds more like when I'm at work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Kinda looks like tort poop


Not sure I'd want to be able to compare flavours, really.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a delicacy!


...it's disgusting!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Kinda looks like tort poop


I think tort poop looks better.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I think tort poop looks better.


Touché


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's brown and sticky ?


a stick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What do you call a boomerang that doesn't come back?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do you call a boomerang that doesn't come back?


A stick!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's orange and sounds like a parrot ?


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's orange and sounds like a parrot ?


a carrot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>



Oh, goodness, i thought I'd forgotten that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's red and stupid ?


----------



## Lyn W

a dumato?

guess ...you got me on that one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, i thought I'd forgotten that!


'hoped' is the word.
Junior Choice had (and still has at Xmas) a lot to answer for!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, i thought I'd forgotten that!


LOL! That's funny!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's red and stupid ?


Tomato?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Reptile Show!
> One day, i'll meet someone from TFO.


You've already met the people's souls from the TFO and they're souls are great !


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You've already met the people's souls from the TFO and they're souls are great !


I'm glad you didn't say 'our souls'!!
That could have been open to mispronunciation!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> a dumato?
> 
> guess ...you got me on that one.


Good answer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Tomato?


A blood clot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You've already met the people's souls from the TFO and they're souls are great !


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's green and sings ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A blood clot.


My effort to answer wasn't in vein then!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's green and sings ?


Frog Sinatra?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My effort to answer wasn't in vein then!


i'm very sanguine about it.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 155746


very true!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Frog Sinatra?


Not bad, nut not what's on the card.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm very sanguine about it.


That's terrible - I think you should have corpuscle punishment for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 155746


That's lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not bad, nut not what's on the card.


Pea Pea King?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's green and sings ?


A grasshopper


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not bad, nut not what's on the card.


Bean E King


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's green and sings ?


Al Greens ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's green and sings ?


Christina Arugula?
John Kale?
Melonie B (or C)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's terrible - I think you should have corpuscle punishment for that!


How repulse-ive.


----------



## Lyn W

I could stay here playing and guessing all night but if I don't go to bed now I will really sleep late tomorrow
and already had one shock to the system this morning when I thought I had.
So I will see you to find out the correct answer tomorrow.
Night night all
Have fun and
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> A grasshopper





Lyn W said:


> Christina Arugula?
> John Kale?
> Melonie B (or C)


Elvis Parsley.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I could stay here playing and guessing all night but if I don't go to bed now I will really sleep late tomorrow
> and already had one shock to the system this morning when I thought I had.
> So I will see you to find out the correct answer tomorrow.
> Night night all
> Have fun and
> Take care.


Nos da, Lyn.
Sleep well.
Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's red and sits in the corner ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Elvis Parsley.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just wanted to say Hello. I've been feeling yucky all day. I hope everyone had a good day today.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's red and sits in the corner ?


??? What is it???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> ??? What is it???


A naughty strawberry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to say Hello. I've been feeling yucky all day. I hope everyone had a good day today.


Hope you have a nice sleep tonight and feel a world better in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Nighty night Cold Dark Room.
Take care lovely folk and sleep well.
See you tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
At least it is so far.
I tripped over some equipment getting in here this morning. None of the emergency lights work, so it is pitch black. 
I'll need to have my left foot and elbow looked at by a doctor. I'll bet that very soon now the lights will be working.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

An hour of silence. 
I'll check back in at lunch time.
have a good day.


----------



## Pearly

Goodness! Do you think you broke something???


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I might have forgotten to brush my teeth?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I tripped over this...Now that it's daylight.


----------



## Pearly

If you have broken a bone you'll know it. IT HURTS!!!! And pain is unrelenting! I had never had a broken bone until March this year when I slipped and went down hitting my right foot very hard because I walk very fast and my hands were holding a very hot dish (dinner for my family) so the fall was unprotected. I broke both bones above my ankle, could hear the cracking sound and my foot stayed externally twisted. Could not move it, bear weight on it, the pain was horrible. Not much swelling though. I think the best indicator if big time trouble is pain. Your body tells you when something is wrong. Keep it immobilized, put ice on, rest and get it checked if you think there is injury in there. Hope it's just a sprain. Ice+Advil helps. Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> At least it is so far.
> I tripped over some equipment getting in here this morning. None of the emergency lights work, so it is pitch black.
> I'll need to have my left foot and elbow looked at by a doctor. I'll bet that very soon now the lights will be working.


Doesn't sound like an entirely good morning.
Hope it's nothing more than a bit of bruising.
Surely, this breaks a shed-load of safety regulations.
Good morning, Ed.
Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> An hour of silence.
> I'll check back in at lunch time.
> have a good day.


I'm here now!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is some corn smut on corn.
> View attachment 155737
> 
> And then the lovely Mexican dish Taco-de-Huitlacoche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tinned
> View attachment 155740
> 
> Lovely!


That looks apalling! Is it good? Of course I'd try it ;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I tripped over this...Now that it's daylight.


That was nice of someone to just leave lying around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> If you have broken a bone you'll know it. IT HURTS!!!! And pain is unrelenting! I had never had a broken bone until March this year when I slipped and went down hitting my right foot very hard because I walk very fast and my hands were holding a very hot dish (dinner for my family) so the fall was unprotected. I broke both bones above my ankle, could hear the cracking sound and my foot stayed externally twisted. Could not move it, bear weight on it, the pain was horrible. Not much swelling though. I think the best indicator if big time trouble is pain. Your body tells you when something is wrong. Keep it immobilized, put ice on, rest and get it checked if you think there is injury in there. Hope it's just a sprain. Ice+Advil helps. Take care


Crikey!!!
Both ankles!
Broke my nose a couple of times, but never a proper bone.
Not planning on experiencing this type of pain.
Good morning, Ewa!!!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> At least it is so far.
> I tripped over some equipment getting in here this morning. None of the emergency lights work, so it is pitch black.
> I'll need to have my left foot and elbow looked at by a doctor. I'll bet that very soon now the lights will be working.


I hope your knee and elbow are okay! That's no fun and elbow pain sucks


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That looks apalling! Is it good? Of course I'd try it ;-)


Never eaten it myself , to be honest.
But yes, I'd try it , too.
Good morning, Meech!


----------



## Pearly

What an awful news from Ed! Hopefully no broken bones. Good morning to y'all


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never eaten it myself , to be honest.
> But yes, I'd try it , too.
> Good morning, Meech!


How are you? We had a rotten Sunday with Bens family. Looks like we won't be doing a Christmas with them this year :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you? We had a rotten Sunday with Bens family. Looks like we won't be doing a Christmas with them this year :-(


Oh, dear, that's very sad. 
Still, it will make Christmas a little less uncomfortable, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you? We had a rotten Sunday with Bens family. Looks like we won't be doing a Christmas with them this year :-(


I'm happy and glad.
Just relaxing on my day off, going out in the garden with Tidgy in a bit.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I broke a few bones playing sports when I was younger. Some hurt. (Some still do)
I'm going to use this injury to get the stupid lights repaired. Someone could be actually injured.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> I hope your knee and elbow are okay! That's no fun and elbow pain sucks


Not much actual pain to be honest. Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps


And a merry good morning to you, Noel!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, that's very sad.
> Still, it will make Christmas a little less uncomfortable, I guess.


I guess. It's just too much. They walk all over Ben and it makes me sad to see him hurt like that. They don't want to do anything for Christmas, they just want to skip it. So when I suggested we get together to have a birthday party for me because the 25th is my birthday they told me that they didn't plan on celebrating my birthday because the holidays were too much. That was the last straw for ben


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I guess. It's just too much. They walk all over Ben and it makes me sad to see him hurt like that. They don't want to do anything for Christmas, they just want to skip it. So when I suggested we get together to have a birthday party for me because the 25th is my birthday they told me that they didn't plan on celebrating my birthday because the holidays were too much. That was the last straw for ben


Charming!!!! 
And a bit hypocritical, too.
It's horrid, but you're best off celebrating without them, in my opinion.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming!!!!
> And a bit hypocritical, too.
> It's horrid, but you're best off celebrating without them, in my opinion.


I agree and we've recently become very close to his aunt and uncle so we'll be celebrating Christmas eve with them and doing a secret santa. It's just not about the gifts for me. Everyone is so busy a holiday is the only time we can get people all together and enjoy each other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What contains the most caffeine, a cup of tea or a cup of coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I agree and we've recently become very close to his aunt and uncle so we'll be celebrating Christmas eve with them and doing a secret santa. It's just the about the gifts for me. Everyone is so busy a holiday is the only time we can get people all together and enjoy each other.


When I was a child, family gatherings at Christmas seemed like a nightmare to me.
Now, with no family left, other than Sara and Tidgy, I miss them terribly.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What contains the most caffeine, a cup of tea or a cup of coffee?


They both have the same?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was a child, family gatherings at Christmas seemed like a nightmare to me.
> Now, with no family left, other than Sara and Tidgy, I miss them terribly.


You can come visit us! I bet you do miss your family, I know I would mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They both have the same?


Although a pound of tea contains much more caffeine than a pound of tea, when you make the drink, a cup of coffee has about three times as much caffeine as a cup of tea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You can come visit us! I bet you do miss your family, I know I would mine.



That's very kind !
One day, perhaps, one day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the only well known ball game to have been invented entirely in the USA ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is some corn smut on corn.
> View attachment 155737
> 
> And then the lovely Mexican dish Taco-de-Huitlacoche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tinned
> View attachment 155740
> 
> Lovely![/QUOT
> 
> OMG!!! I'm sorry- that just looks DIS.GUST.ING!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the only well known ball game to have been invented entirely in the USA ?



Basketball?


----------



## Moozillion

What is a kangaroo's favorite season?


----------



## Moozillion

What game do kangaroos play in Scotland?


----------



## Moozillion

What are male and female kangaroos called?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What contains the most caffeine, a cup of tea or a cup of coffee?


Tea?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a merry good morning to you, Noel!


Hi Adam


----------



## meech008

So ben had his doctors appointment today and he got his sling off! AND he can drive again!!! He's so happy  he's still not ready to return to work but he's getting some independence back which is great


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Basketball?



And I'd guess the common thread to all the food/vegetable/fruit questions is the peach basket?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not to Mexicans, it seems.


----------



## AnimalLady

Good afternoon all!

Adam, I thought about you this weekend! We were at Costco and one of the samples being given out were 3 Year Aged Chedder. IT WAS SO GOOD. Unfortunately they ran out. I was so bummed!!

Anywho, I said to myself, OK i'll just buy it from Publix (way smaller grocery store) So I get there and i'm searching for "3 Year Aged Chedder" cant find it.. but i did find "Vintage Chedder" I say to myself, uhm vintage is old stuff, right? yea? LETS BUY IT!

OMG, i about died when I tried this chedder! Lets just say tiny bits and pieces went flying right out of my mouth! GAG! DIE!

What the heck is the difference between vintage cheese and 3 year aged cheese?! Was I not right on my thoughts of vintage being old, like, aged?!

YUCK!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Basketball?


Is the correct answer.
Basketball (and netball) were invented by Dr. James Naismith, a Canadian, but he was in the US when he invented it.
As Cameron mentioned the peach basket, it should be pointed out that for the first 21 years nobody thought to put a hole in the bottom so they used to have to get a step ladder every time someone scored in order to retrieve the ball. 
Volleyball was invented in the same college as basketball but by an American called William G. Morgan. 
Baseball is an English invention as was rounders. 
Lacrosse was probably invented by Canadian natives a long, long time ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What is a kangaroo's favorite season?


Spring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What game do kangaroos play in Scotland?


Hopscotch.


----------



## AnimalLady

Moozillion said:


> What are male and female kangaroos called?



A buck & doe!
Ha! I know this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What are male and female kangaroos called?


If this is another joke, i don't know.
But male kangaroos are known as jacks, bucks or boomers and females jills, does or flyers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> So ben had his doctors appointment today and he got his sling off! AND he can drive again!!! He's so happy  he's still not ready to return to work but he's getting some independence back which is great


Great news, but he still must be careful not to overdo it.
And his being happier is good for you, of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And I'd guess the common thread to all the food/vegetable/fruit questions is the peach basket?


Very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Adam, I thought about you this weekend! We were at Costco and one of the samples being given out were 3 Year Aged Chedder. IT WAS SO GOOD. Unfortunately they ran out. I was so bummed!!
> 
> Anywho, I said to myself, OK i'll just buy it from Publix (way smaller grocery store) So I get there and i'm searching for "3 Year Aged Chedder" cant find it.. but i did find "Vintage Chedder" I say to myself, uhm vintage is old stuff, right? yea? LETS BUY IT!
> 
> OMG, i about died when I tried this chedder! Lets just say tiny bits and pieces went flying right out of my mouth! GAG! DIE!
> 
> What the heck is the difference between vintage cheese and 3 year aged cheese?! Was I not right on my thoughts of vintage being old, like, aged?!
> 
> YUCK!


Aging is just another word for ripening.
Most cheese is aged from 3 days to several years before consumption, so yours in Costco was just aged 3, it has no bearing on quality you just hit upon a good one. 
Cheese is sometimes categorized into strength of flavour starting with mild, then medium, mature, tasty, extra tasty and finally vintage, which has the strongest flavour, which may not be dependent on age.
So if you get a vintage version of a cheese you don't like the taste of it will have the taste maximized! 
Unlucky, can't quite see how a vintage Cheddar could be so horrid, though, US labelling of cheese may be different, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Adam, I thought about you this weekend! We were at Costco and one of the samples being given out were 3 Year Aged Chedder. IT WAS SO GOOD. Unfortunately they ran out. I was so bummed!!
> 
> Anywho, I said to myself, OK i'll just buy it from Publix (way smaller grocery store) So I get there and i'm searching for "3 Year Aged Chedder" cant find it.. but i did find "Vintage Chedder" I say to myself, uhm vintage is old stuff, right? yea? LETS BUY IT!
> 
> OMG, i about died when I tried this chedder! Lets just say tiny bits and pieces went flying right out of my mouth! GAG! DIE!
> 
> What the heck is the difference between vintage cheese and 3 year aged cheese?! Was I not right on my thoughts of vintage being old, like, aged?!
> 
> YUCK!


And good afternoon to you, Maria!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What were Admiral Nelson's last words?


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aging is just another word for ripening.
> Most cheese is aged from 3 days to several years before consumption, so yours in Costco was just aged 3, it has no bearing on quality you just hit upon a good one.
> Cheese is sometimes categorized into strength of flavour starting with mild, then medium, mature, tasty, extra tasty and finally vintage, which has the strongest flavour, which may not be dependent on age.
> So if you get a vintage version of a cheese you don't like the taste of it will have the taste maximized!
> Unlucky, can't quite see how a vintage Cheddar could be so horrid, though, US labelling of cheese may be different, I guess.


Well, was I off or was I off? Lol! I was standing there looking at all the cheese and thinking, I wish Adam could tell me which to get!

I like cheese, but mild tasting cheese.
I think my favorite is Gouda, there's this one brand Gallo Azul, it's so good.

I really like that 3 year aged one I tried, I must go back when it's in stock!
Thank you for the cheese-dom


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spring.


Right you are!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopscotch.


Right again!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Give yourself some points for 2 right answers to the kangaroo questions!


----------



## Moozillion

AnimalLady said:


> A buck & doe!
> Ha! I know this!


Although you are right, Adam is more right because I was specifically looking for boomers and fliers because the words sound so funny!
But I think you should get points anyway!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If this is another joke, i don't know.
> But male kangaroos are known as jacks, bucks or boomers and females jills, does or flyers.


Great!!! MORE points to you!
Would you please also give points to AnimalLad y because she said bucks and does first. But I was looking for whoever knew boomers and fliers because I think they're fun words!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What were Admiral Nelson's last words?


I believe they were "Put out my eye and cut off my arm if Lady Hamilton isn't a virgin."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Well, was I off or was I off? Lol! I was standing there looking at all the cheese and thinking, I wish Adam could tell me which to get!
> 
> I like cheese, but mild tasting cheese.
> I think my favorite is Gouda, there's this one brand Gallo Azul, it's so good.
> 
> I really like that 3 year aged one I tried, I must go back when it's in stock!
> Thank you for the cheese-dom


Pleasure.
I like talking about cheese!!!!
Gouda is indeed mild, but rather yummy!!!! 
Gallo Azul is Spanish, rather good and I may be getting some soon myself, though some of the Dutch originals are the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> A buck & doe!
> Ha! I know this!


Bea says to give you points, so I will!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I believe they were "Put out my eye and cut off my arm if Lady Hamilton isn't a virgin."


Hmmm, Blackadder strikes again, but he didn't die at that point.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pleasure.
> I like talking about cheese!!!!
> Gouda is indeed mild, but rather yummy!!!!
> Gallo Azul is Spanish, rather good and I may be getting some soon myself, though some of the Dutch originals are the best.


I like Gorgonzola there's this cheese shop in Edinburgh that sells it and it pretty much stinks out the full Royal mile - It's never tasted the same out of all the other shops I've tried! I think myself going in to the city just to get it! I get crusty bread and Parma ham to go with it... Drool...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I like Gorgonzola there's this cheese shop in Edinburgh that sells it and it pretty much stinks out the full Royal mile - It's never tasted the same out of all the other shops I've tried! I think myself going in to the city just to get it! I get crusty bread and Parma ham to go with it... Drool...


I have to keep some of my stronger cheeses, including a good Gorgonzola, stored in a cheese room in the garden.
Even the birds won't alight on the roof.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have to keep some of my stronger cheeses, including a good Gorgonzola, stored in a cheese room in the garden.
> Even the birds won't alight on the roof.


Last time I was in I tried some goats cheese. Wasn't a fan I must say! 
Do you like Gorgonzola too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Last time I was in I tried some goats cheese. Wasn't a fan I must say!
> Do you like Gorgonzola too?


There are many types of goat's cheese, and some of them are wonderful, some not so good, like cow's cheese.
Yes, i really love a nice Gorgonzola!
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are many types of goat's cheese, and some of them are wonderful, some not so good, like cow's cheese.
> Yes, i really love a nice Gorgonzola!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha! You ever visit Scotland again let me know - I'll hook you up


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Meant to ask... You know how your half Welsh? What's your other half? Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Meant to ask... You know how your half Welsh? What's your other half? Lol


Zummerzet !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! You ever visit Scotland again let me know - I'll hook you up


I will!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What were Admiral Nelson's last words?


"God and my country."


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zummerzet !!!!


That's English right?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> I hope you get some rest!


Thank you, I managed to make up some sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "God and my country."


Not 'Kiss me, Hardy", as often taught.
Hardy kissed nelson twice, once on the cheek and once on the forehead and then Nelson said, " God I've done my duty", and then he said something else.........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's English right?


Yep, Somerset.
Where Cheddar cheese comes from!!!!!
And I used to speak with a West Country accent when I was young.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you, I managed to make up some sleep.


Good evening, Gillian.
Good evening, Oli.
Hope you are both keeping well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, i certainly do.
> Luckily, i have a lot of friends here now who do this sort of thing for free, or basic costs.
> I do hope things work out for you and dear Oli regarding this.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy,

Hope you're all well.

As for OLI's  enclosure, it's not the money that's the issue, but the *result*. The latter is what is worrying me, as here they have nothing whatsoever to do with animals/pets, let alone enclosures!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy,
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> As for OLI's  enclosure, it's not the money that's the issue, but the *result*. The latter is what is worrying me, as here they have nothing whatsoever to do with animals/pets, let alone enclosures!


Here, neither, but if I tell them what to do, they can normally do it, at least reasonably well. 
We're not bad at all, thanks!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Good evening, Oli.
> Hope you are both keeping well.


Good evening, again. Hope you're all well.

We;re fine, and thank GOD, OLI ate well today. I presume it's the weather (like you said Adam). Temp reached 22 degrees C today which was really warm. A couple of days ago, I tool Oli out for a "walk" in the relatively hot sun, which he (and I) both enjoyed.

How's Wifey? And what about Tidgy? Hope they are well. Regards to Wifey and KISSES to Tidgy from her....BOYFRIEND OLI (my tort, not OLI KAHN!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy is over her attempted hibernation and is eating like a horse again. She' happy and had some nice time in the sun today.
Wifay's okay and planning a holiday and Christmas.
She says," Hello", and Tidgy sends a bunch of kisses to Oli. (tort, not Kahn).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, neither, but if I tell them what to do, they can normally do it, at least reasonably well.
> We're not bad at all, thanks!


Glad to hear you are all well.

You are lucky.  Here one cannot rely on just telling them what to do. One would have to stay there while they're working on it from start to finish, which I personally cannot do. No....it's not a problem of time, but it just wouldn't make sense; particularly for a female.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are all well.
> 
> You are lucky.  Here one cannot rely on just telling them what to do. One would have to stay there while they're working on it from start to finish, which I personally cannot do. No....it's not a problem of time, but it just wouldn't make sense; particularly for a female.


You have to keep an eye on some of them, sure enough, but that was the same everywhere I've lived. 
Wifey's had no trouble with the workmen.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hi Adam Hi Everyone
Popping in to let out some nasty coughs, blow my nose, and say hello.

I contracted some cold cooties and have been sharing them with the family. I have to do so much cooking (and I hate cooking!-oh well) that I've been feeling like Typhoid Mary in the kitchen.  My kitchen is now a very ominous place...mwa ha ha.

In honor of my current cooties and cooking, I'm leaving a Typhoid Mary post in the Cold Dark Room...

____________________________________________________________
My Ode to Ms. Mary....










_______________________________________________________
I need to remember Ms. Mallon when I can't come up with a Halloween costume. Not the trashy comic book "Typhoid Mary," but I think I'd look awesome wielding a pan of skulls and an apron

I'm off again.
*Cough* *Hack* *Stir the pot*
Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Adam Hi Everyone
> Popping in to let out some nasty coughs, blow my nose, and say hello.
> 
> I contracted some cold cooties and have been sharing them with the family. I have to do so much cooking (and I hate cooking!-oh well) that I've been feeling like Typhoid Mary in the kitchen.  My kitchen is now a very ominous place...mwa ha ha.
> 
> In honor of my current cooties and cooking, I'm leaving a Typhoid Mary post in the Cold Dark Room...
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> My Ode to Ms. Mary....
> View attachment 155809
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155805
> 
> 
> View attachment 155811
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________
> I need to remember Ms. Mallon when I can't come up with a Halloween costume. Not the trashy comic book "Typhoid Mary," but I think I'd look awesome wielding a pan of skulls and an apron
> 
> I'm off again.
> 
> *Cough* *Hack* *Stir the pot*
> Have a great day, everybody!


Yeeeeeeessss.
I don't think i'll ask you for some food for The Cold Dark Room, right at the moment, Typhoid Chrissy. 
Interesting and fun stuff.
Points.
Hope you feel better soon and that those who you cook for survive to tell the tale.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeeeeeeessss.
> I don't think i'll ask you for some food for The Cold Dark Room, right at the moment, Typhoid Chrissy.
> Interesting and fun stuff.
> Points.
> Hope you feel better soon and that those who you cook for survive to tell the tale.


Ha ha! THanks 

<cough...cough>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha! THanks
> 
> <cough...cough>


That's fine, i'm wearing a mask!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> At least it is so far.
> I tripped over some equipment getting in here this morning. None of the emergency lights work, so it is pitch black.
> I'll need to have my left foot and elbow looked at by a doctor. I'll bet that very soon now the lights will be working.


Hope you are OK Ed.
In the UK the claims lawyers would be queuing up to get you to sue!
Take it easy.


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope you feel better too  *puts on mask*


----------



## Lyn W

AnimalLady said:


> Well, was I off or was I off? Lol! I was standing there looking at all the cheese and thinking, I wish Adam could tell me which to get!
> 
> I like cheese, but mild tasting cheese.
> I think my favorite is Gouda, there's this one brand Gallo Azul, it's so good.
> 
> I really like that 3 year aged one I tried, I must go back when it's in stock!
> Thank you for the cheese-dom


Funny isn't it? I can't look at cheese without thinking if Adam now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Funny isn't it? I can't look at cheese without thinking if Adam now!


----------



## AnimalLady

Its raining cats and dogs now 
Its been raining all weekend! I didnt even get to play outside! I was looking forward to a basketball match with my almost 7 year old..... MAN, UGH 
*throws tantrum!*


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not 'Kiss me, Hardy", as often taught.
> Hardy kissed nelson twice, once on the cheek and once on the forehead and then Nelson said, " God I've done my duty", and then he said something else.........................


...........'tell Laura I love her'?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> Its raining cats and dogs now
> Its been raining all weekend! I didnt even get to play outside! I was looking forward to a basketball match with my almost 7 year old..... MAN, UGH
> *throws tantrum!*


Tidgy and I both throw major hissy fits if we can't get to play outside. 
We'll have a lot of rain, soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Adam Hi Everyone
> Popping in to let out some nasty coughs, blow my nose, and say hello.
> 
> I contracted some cold cooties and have been sharing them with the family. I have to do so much cooking (and I hate cooking!-oh well) that I've been feeling like Typhoid Mary in the kitchen.  My kitchen is now a very ominous place...mwa ha ha.
> 
> In honor of my current cooties and cooking, I'm leaving a Typhoid Mary post in the Cold Dark Room...
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> My Ode to Ms. Mary....
> View attachment 155809
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155805
> 
> 
> View attachment 155811
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________
> I need to remember Ms. Mallon when I can't come up with a Halloween costume. Not the trashy comic book "Typhoid Mary," but I think I'd look awesome wielding a pan of skulls and an apron
> 
> I'm off again.
> *Cough* *Hack* *Stir the pot*
> Have a great day, everybody!


Hope you (and your diners) are feeling better soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...........'tell Laura I love her'?


Errrrrrrr.......no.
Anyway, it would have been Emma, i think.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
Sorry to hear some of you have been in the wars or suffering from nasty viruses.
Hope you are better soon and that everyone else is fit and in one piece.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> Sorry to hear some of you have been in the wars or suffering from nasty viruses.
> Hope you are better soon and that everyone else is fit and in one piece.


Evening, Lyn, hope you had a pleasant day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrr.......no.
> Anyway, it would have been Emma, i think.


..you never know with Nelson he liked the ladies!!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Funny isn't it? I can't look at cheese without thinking if Adam now!



Do you picture him something like this:


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Do you picture him something like this:


Exactly like that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..you never know with Nelson he liked the ladies!!


Only a couple.
He was a very strange chap, all in all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn, hope you had a pleasant day.


Not too bad thanks
I've run out of milk though and dying for a cuppa so waiting for the rain to ease off so I can walk to the shop.
Anyone have some I can borrow, please?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do you picture him something like this:





Lyn W said:


> Exactly like that!


NO! NO! NO!
Aerosol and tower cheesy stuff!!!!!
Never!!!!
Minus points!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only a couple.
> He was a very strange chap, all in all.


I bet he had a lady in every port!
You know what these sailors are like!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks
> I've run out of milk though and dying for a cuppa so waiting for the rain to ease off so I can walk to the shop.
> Anyone have some I can borrow, please?


Yep, I've got milk, cream and strawberry cream.
Which would you prefer?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet he had a lady in every port!
> You know what these sailors are like!!


Quite possible.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I've got milk, cream and strawberry cream.
> Which would you prefer?


Do you have skimmed milk?


----------



## Lyn W

Right I've got to brave the elements for the milk.
It's so annoying because I went shopping yesterday
stocked up on lots of food for Lola and forgot about myself!
So I am just going outside and I may be some time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you have skimmed milk?


Goodness, goodness!!!
No, nor semi-skimmed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I've got to brave the elements for the milk.
> It's so annoying because I went shopping yesterday
> stocked up on lots of food for Lola and forgot about myself!
> So I am just going outside and I may be some time.


I could do with some Halls Mentho-lyptus for wifey, please.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could do with some Halls Mentho-lyptus for wifey, please.


Sorry didn't see your request before I left.
They're not much good anyway
A good Fisherman's Friend will clear the tubes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry didn't see your request before I left.
> They're not much good anyway
> A good Fiserman's Friend will clear the tubes!


'Fiserman' was an Oberleutnant in the SS, wasn't he?
I don't think I want any of his friends round here, thanks very much.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Fiserman' was an Oberleutnant in the SS, wasn't he?
> I don't think I want any of his friends round here, thanks very much.


Depends which tubes you wanted cleared I suppose!
If I met any of the SS I think some of my tubes would clear very quickly!!

Edit performed - Fisherman are much friendlier - unless you're a fish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Depends which tubes you wanted cleared I suppose!
> If I met any of the SS I think some of my tubes would clear very quickly!!
> 
> Edit performed - Fisherman are much friendlier - unless you're a fish!


I was a friendly fisherman, only ever caught anything once out of several dozen attempts.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was a friendly fisherman, only ever caught anything once out of several dozen attempts.


I think you may be confusing friendly with useless!!
I would be too - I doubt I would even use a hook.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you may be confusing friendly with useless!!
> I would be too - I doubt I would even use a hook.


On the one occasion when I did catch a few mackerel, I felt really bad.
They were delicious, it's true, but I never went fishing again and always feel guilty now, when i eat fish of any kind.
Silly, but true.


----------



## Lyn W

Night Night all!
take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night, Lyn.
Sleep well and i hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nelson was reported to have said "God and my country" by Alexander Scott, the ships chaplain, but everyone else said it was, "Thank God, I've done my duty". Though they often said one of those two, because as last words go, they're a bit more heroic, all the witnesses agreed that at some point , and quite probably his last words as he slipped into coma were "fan, fan...........rub, rub..............drink, drink............". ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very, very quiet in here since half past ten.
i'll take myself off to bed in a sulk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roommates.
Good night Cold Dark Room.
Hope to see all of you, some of you, any of you tomorrow!!!!!
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And one last question to ponder.
What eat clothes ?


----------



## Momof4

Moths? Or carpet beetles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Moths? Or carpet beetles?


Hello, Kathy! 
Yes, and no.
Neither moths nor carpet beetles themselves eat clothes, it's their larvae.
The common clothes moth, _Tineola bisselliella , _only a quarter of an inch long, does not feed as an adult, it's only goal is to reproduce..But the larave,(or caterpillars) eat natural fibres, their favourite being wool, but also like grain. There are fewer of them today due to synthetic materials, which they don't eat, and dry cleaning which works as well as moth balls in keeping them away from clothes. 








The varied carpet beetle, _Anthrenus verbasci , _is a pollen grazer as an adult, but the larvae can feed on natural fibres including clothes, carpets and furnitureas well as insect collections so they are a problem for museums. The larvae are known as woolly bears and are almost impossible to eradicate from a normal house, though vacuuming regularly keeps the numbers down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One post during the night.
Nothing this morning.
The Cold Dark Room is lonely and Cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning anybody ?????
I've a lesson now, so hopefully see someone in a couple of hours.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning anybody ?????
> I've a lesson now, so hopefully see someone in a couple of hours.


Hello Adam and everyone else. Sorry I haven't been popping in too much the past few days. It's been kind of crazy lately...anyways I hope that everyone has a great Tuesday and stays safe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm back.
Two hours later and still no posts. 
The Cold Dark Room is empty, I can't even see the snow leopard, pirate, armadillos or hedgehogs.
Just a few jellyfish in their tank.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello Adam and everyone else. Sorry I haven't been popping in too much the past few days. It's been kind of crazy lately...anyways I hope that everyone has a great Tuesday and stays safe


Hurrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
Someone's here!!!
Morning, Shannon, It's okay, I know you've been incredibly busy and not sleeping well.
Hope you're feeling better this week.
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next question for bonus points. 
Why butterflies ?


----------



## dmmj

why not?


----------



## jaizei

PG-13 ish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> why not?


Welcome, David. 
Hope your operation this afternoon goes swimmingly and you are back with us this evening. 
Why are they called butterflies and not sausageflies, for instance ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> PG-13 ish


Very nice and relevant clip, a good find worth points, but not really the answer I was looking for.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome, David.
> Hope your operation this afternoon goes swimmingly and you are back with us this evening.
> Why are they called butterflies and not sausageflies, for instance ?



It's really a testament to our advances in food production, because I know first hand they don't taste anything like butter as it is now. Though I'd imagine that if it's all you'd ever known, it wouldn't have been that bad. Probably would go quite nicely with the way corn used to taste. 

tl;dr butter used to taste disgusting


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice and relevant clip, a good find worth points, but not really the answer I was looking for.



Really is a shame that they cut it off before the 'spirit world' part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's really a testament to our advances in food production, because I know first hand they don't taste anything like butter as it is now. Though I'd imagine that if it's all you'd ever known, it wouldn't have been that bad. Probably would go quite nicely with the way corn used to taste.
> 
> tl;dr butter used to taste disgusting


I ate one once.
The body is okay, but the wings are horrid and scaly and these scales get stuck all over the inside of your mouth.
We still have 'old' style butter in Morocco, an it is a bit rank, but as you say, the people who eat it are use to it and like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Really is a shame that they cut it off before the 'spirit world' part.


I love this film, it's terrific fun!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
My student is late!
is she going to arrive ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next question for bonus points.
> Why butterflies ?


Because they are stunning, tremendous amount of beauty and species, and they are good for the ecosystem


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Because they are stunning, tremendous amount of beauty and species, and they are good for the ecosystem


All absolutely true! 
But why are they called butterflies ?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All absolutely true!
> But why are they called butterflies ?


Because they fly like butter glides lol


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kathy!
> Yes, and no.
> Neither moths nor carpet beetles themselves eat clothes, it's their larvae.
> The common clothes moth, _Tineola bisselliella , _only a quarter of an inch long, does not feed as an adult, it's only goal is to reproduce..But the larave,(or caterpillars) eat natural fibres, their favourite being wool, but also like grain. There are fewer of them today due to synthetic materials, which they don't eat, and dry cleaning which works as well as moth balls in keeping them away from clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The varied carpet beetle, _Anthrenus verbasci , _is a pollen grazer as an adult, but the larvae can feed on natural fibres including clothes, carpets and furnitureas well as insect collections so they are a problem for museums. The larvae are known as woolly bears and are almost impossible to eradicate from a normal house, though vacuuming regularly keeps the numbers down


My old house had lots of trees around it and I once had moths in a wool carpet but I didn't know until I moved my piano to clean under it (not something done on a regular basis as the piano is heavy). I ran the vacuum cleaner over it and couldn't believe my eyes when the carpet disappeared and all I was left with was a bare track of the hessian backing, and more disappeared as I continued! Closer inspection revealed moth larvae under the carpet. I was cutting it up and burning it well into the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kathy!
> Yes, and no.
> Neither moths nor carpet beetles themselves eat clothes, it's their larvae.
> The common clothes moth, _Tineola bisselliella , _only a quarter of an inch long, does not feed as an adult, it's only goal is to reproduce..But the larave,(or caterpillars) eat natural fibres, their favourite being wool, but also like grain. There are fewer of them today due to synthetic materials, which they don't eat, and dry cleaning which works as well as moth balls in keeping them away from clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The varied carpet beetle, _Anthrenus verbasci , _is a pollen grazer as an adult, but the larvae can feed on natural fibres including clothes, carpets and furnitureas well as insect collections so they are a problem for museums. The larvae are known as woolly bears and are almost impossible to eradicate from a normal house, though vacuuming regularly keeps the numbers down



Wait a minute! I think I have those moths! If so,I always see them on the walls! I suck them up with the vacuum.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All absolutely true!
> But why are they called butterflies ?


I have actually seen butter fly.
One really hot summers day when I was little my older brother annoyed my mother so much that she lost her temper and threw the butter she was using at him, It flew across the room, hit a door with a splat and then slowly slid down it in the heat. Luckily everyone saw the funny side of it and humour saved the day - sadly not the butter!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> My old house had lots of trees around it and I once had moths in a wool carpet but I didn't know until I moved my piano to clean under it (not something done on a regular basis as the piano is heavy). I ran the vacuum cleaner over it and couldn't believe my eyes when the carpet disappeared and all I was left with was a bare track of the hessian backing, and more disappeared as I continued! Closer inspection revealed moth larvae under the carpet. I was cutting it up and burning it well into the early hours of the morning.


WOW!!! That must have been SURREAL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I ate one once.
> The body is okay, but the wings are horrid and scaly and these scales get stuck all over the inside of your mouth.
> We still have 'old' style butter in Morocco, an it is a bit rank, but as you say, the people who eat it are use to it and like it.


Ummmm... not judging, just curious: why did you eat a butterfly????


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All absolutely true!
> But why are they called butterflies ?


Cause they used to think they ate buttercups?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All absolutely true!
> But why are they called butterflies ?


"Butterfloege" is the Anglo-Saxon word, probably because the most common butterfly was one of the yellow sulfur types. There's also folk tales about witches turning into butterflies so they could steal milk and butter.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! That must have been SURREAL!!!


Very!! It was really weird, the sort of thing you see happening in cartoons.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Wait a minute! I think I have those moths! If so,I always see them on the walls! I suck them up with the vacuum.


Check carpet under any heavy not regularly moved furniture!! It may be a floor covering to you but it's breakfast, lunch and dinner to them!!!


----------



## johnandjade

hello everyone!!! bloomin interweb has been playing up on the cellular walkie talkie  

hope I haven't missed too much and everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Because they fly like butter glides lol


ha de ha !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My old house had lots of trees around it and I once had moths in a wool carpet but I didn't know until I moved my piano to clean under it (not something done on a regular basis as the piano is heavy). I ran the vacuum cleaner over it and couldn't believe my eyes when the carpet disappeared and all I was left with was a bare track of the hessian backing, and more disappeared as I continued! Closer inspection revealed moth larvae under the carpet. I was cutting it up and burning it well into the early hours of the morning.


Here, clothes moth larvae ate my Harrod's camelhair coat and woolly bears ate a bag of horse hair I was going to use to reupholster our 400 year old chairs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Wait a minute! I think I have those moths! If so,I always see them on the walls! I suck them up with the vacuum.


Possibly, they're very small and sort of silvery grey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have actually seen butter fly.
> One really hot summers day when I was little my older brother annoyed my mother so much that she lost her temper and threw the butter she was using at him, It flew across the room, hit a door with a splat and then slowly slid down it in the heat. Luckily everyone saw the funny side of it and humour saved the day - sadly not the butter!


Trying to give your elder brother a pat on the head ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ummmm... not judging, just curious: why did you eat a butterfly????


It was a bet at school.
Some people think it's bad to have food names beginning an animal name as it encourages children to eat them.
A friend of mine therefore ate several butterflies as they tasted of butter.
Then he ate lots of honey bees. Sweet!!!
And finally the hamster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Cause they used to think they ate buttercups?


Logical.
But wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Butterfloege" is the Anglo-Saxon word, probably because the most common butterfly was one of the yellow sulfur types. There's also folk tales about witches turning into butterflies so they could steal milk and butter.


Correct!!!!
Or possible from an old Dutch word that means 'excretes butter', as they were thought to do that. 
Lovely on toast, butterfly pooh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello everyone!!! bloomin interweb has been playing up on the cellular walkie talkie
> 
> hope I haven't missed too much and everyone is well


I was wondering where you'd gone. 
Was a little concerned.
Hope the problem gets fixed soon and a jolly good evening to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, everyone!!!
Finished a horrible days teaching, finally.
Grammar all day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Butterflies have only been about for 55 million years, much less than moths from which they evolved which first appeared 190 million years ago, or their parent class, insects which are first found in rocks 396 million years old, but probably existed much earlier. 
It is thought that butterflies evolved because of the success, 55 million years ago, of the bats, which spread all over the world, formed many species and ate an awful lot of moths. Butterflies are safe from moths as they are diurnal. (come out in the day.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bats, of course, have poor eyesight , but use their ears for echolocation, a kind of radar to find their prey and avoid crashing into things.
A French scientist in the 18th century proved this by putting cotton wool in the ears of bats, they crashed into everything and so he posited that they had an extra sense, but no one took it seriously for another 150 years. 
Moths echolocation is much better than sonar, and they will never, ever crash into you or get tangled in your hair. 
Ahem!!!
David Attenborough once said this on a documentary and as he said it, a bat collided with the side of his head.
Bats miscalculate, sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Josie Lawrence, the British comedienne and actress, was once asked by a newspaper journalist for the column "Who would you most like to be like ?".
She loves David Attenborough, as do I , so said his name, as she loved his career, his wisdom and his sense of adventure. 
A couple of weeks later, the article was published and Josie noticed the heading was actually, "Who would you most like to look like."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct!!!!
> Or possible from an old Dutch word that means 'excretes butter', as they were thought to do that.
> Lovely on toast, butterfly pooh.



Hence the name 'butt er'!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was wondering where you'd gone.
> Was a little concerned.
> Hope the problem gets fixed soon and a jolly good evening to you.


I've been having problems as well this evening - able to like posts but couldn't reply.
Seems to have resolved itself now.

Maybe it's Storm Barney which is blowing gusts of about 70 mph at the moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hence the name 'butt er'!


Evening, Lyn. 
Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, everyone!!!
> Finished a horrible days teaching, finally.
> Grammar all day.


 Yeagh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've been having problems as well this evening - able to like posts but couldn't reply.
> Seems to have resolved itself now.
> 
> Maybe it's Storm Barney which is blowing gusts of about 70 mph at the moment


How odd. 
Been okay in sunny Morocco, not that i've had many posts to answer, and was working til gone 6.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Hope you've had a good day.


Not too bad thanks,
Weather awful but in the warm so can't complain.
Waterfall walk tomorrow in Neath valleys,
That will blow cobwebs away.
Hope yours improved after Grandma had her lesson and left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Don't do that!!!

You'll get squished and you're too pretty for that.
Evening, Delaney, keeping well ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hello everyone!!! bloomin interweb has been playing up on the cellular walkie talkie
> 
> hope I haven't missed too much and everyone is well


Hi John is it as windy and wet in Paisley as it is in Wales today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks,
> Weather awful but in the warm so can't complain.
> Waterfall walk tomorrow in Neath valleys,
> That will blow cobwebs away.
> Hope yours improved after Grandma had her lesson and left.


It'll probably blow half the children away, too!!! 
Grandma's gone out with wifey
So I feel a bit better.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll probably blow half the children away, too!!!
> Grandma's gone out with wifey
> So I feel a bit better.


Good - about feeling better I mean!
Hopefully worst of storm will be over tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good - about feeling better I mean!
> Hopefully worst of storm will be over tomorrow.


Wifey's come home.
With a couple of nice bottles of white, so i'm even better now!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's come home.
> With a couple of nice bottles of white, so i'm even better now!


milk?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> milk?


Only cartons here.
Not even plastic bottles.
But still difficult to find semi-skimmed and I don't think I've seen skimmed at all.


----------



## Lyn W

Must be something a little stronger then!
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Richard Attenborough, David's actor, director brother was directing Gandi, starring the great Ben Kingsley, featuring between one and two million extras.
He was doing the scenes of Gandi's funeral and said to his excellent first assistant director, David Tomblin how he wanted to react.
"I want you to convey to them, David, that Gandi's died and that it's an extraordinary event, darling, the most extraordinary event in the whole history of India, darling.That Gandi has gone, their god, their national hero has gone,"
So Tomblin turned to the crowd and shouted down his megaphone:
"Roight, listen up! Gandi's dead and you're all f***ing sad!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must be something a little stronger then!
> Enjoy!


Oh, yes!!!!
Full cream.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 155959


Good evening, Noel.
Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There were a group of vampire bats in a cave who hadn't eaten for a long time and as they were getting pretty hungry one of them decided to go out on a reccy.
An hour later he returned with his face covered in blood, and his friends asked where he had come by it.
He took them outside and they flew above the the trees until the bat showed them the location.
"See that village ?" it asked. 
The other's nodded. 
"See that steeple ?"
They nodded again.
"Well, I didn't."


----------



## Lyn W

Back again but only to say goodnight.
I've had some work to do so only been able to quickly pop in and out this evening.
Anyway hope you all enjoy the rest of the night/evening.
I'll see you tomorrow - if they haven't thrown me over the waterfalls in a barrel!
Take care and night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Compared to bats do o


Lyn W said:


> Back again but only to say goodnight.
> I've had some work to do so only been able to quickly pop in and out this evening.
> Anyway hope you all enjoy the rest of the night/evening.
> I'll see you tomorrow - if they haven't thrown me over the waterfalls in a barrel!
> Take care and night night.


Sleep well, Lyn.
Good luck tomorrow, especially with the weather !
If they do throw you over the waterfall in a barrel, please remember to take pictures.


----------



## AZtortMom

Howdy everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Howdy everyone


Hello there, Noel!
Top of the evening to you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam  
How are you tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Compared to bats, do owls ring any bells ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> How are you tonight?


Not bad at all, thanks, Noel.
A horrid day teaching grammar, but a relaxing, pleasant evening.
Yourself ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't do that!!!
> 
> You'll get squished and you're too pretty for that.
> Evening, Delaney, keeping well ?


My sister went ACHOO and gave me a cold! Few more days and it'll be all gone


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My sister went ACHOO and gave me a cold! Few more days and it'll be all gone



Aren't sisters the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My sister went ACHOO and gave me a cold! Few more days and it'll be all gone


Hope so.
Think i've got a sniffle coming on.
I need a holiday.


----------



## jaizei

Mine gave me chicken pox twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Mine gave me chicken pox twice.


Generous souls.
Never had any sister's but I don't think my brothers ever gave me anything worth mentioning, other than headaches.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> Mine gave me chicken pox twice.


That was really kind! But can't you only get chicken pox once?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That was really kind! But can't you only get chicken pox once?


Like the new avatar.
Very topical.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not bad at all, thanks, Noel.
> A horrid day teaching grammar, but a relaxing, pleasant evening.
> Yourself ?


Good. Relaxing with hubby


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good. Relaxing with hubby


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i'm off to bed.
Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See you all tomorrow for half way through the working week for most people but not for me day.
Sleep well.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm off to bed.
> Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
> Night night Cold Dark Room.
> See you all tomorrow for half way through the working week for most people but not for me day.
> Sleep well.



What day is it?


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That was really kind! But can't you only get chicken pox once?



My kind of luck.


----------



## mike taylor

The second time you get them its called shingles !


----------



## mike taylor

Man I see you guy need more air freshener in here . Hold on a minute ! Poof more air freshener .


----------



## mike taylor

Man Adam you dark room has killed my awesome world and Kens nice guy place .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What day is it?


Hump backed bridge day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> My kind of luck.


Usually, as Mike says, a second attack is shingles which can be very serious, especially in adults.
If you caught ordinary chicken pox twice then you were very lucky, in a way.
It is very rare indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> The second time you get them its called shingles !


Yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Man I see you guy need more air freshener in here . Hold on a minute ! Poof more air freshener .


Thanks, Mike, good to see you again, we've been waiting for months for that!!!!
That's better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Man Adam you dark room has killed my awesome world and Kens nice guy place .


Not intentionally.
I used to pop in to both your places when you posted. 
You could try a reboot, or relaunch, or whatever you call it nowadays.
And i've not had Tom in here.
You did. 
Grab a beer.
We've got Coors (for Ken), Bud( for Grandpa), Stella (for some of the others including John) and Flag ( a reasonably good Moroccan beer).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Must go beddy byes now.
Night night.


----------



## jaizei

Same virus but shingles has different symptoms. I also don't think you can 'catch' shingles, it's your virus reactivating.


----------



## jaizei

Are you really going to sleep?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Same virus but shingles has different symptoms. I also don't think you can 'catch' shingles, it's your virus reactivating.


Correct. 
But i think (and i'll have to look it up tomorrow), that it can be reactivated by someone with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Are you really going to sleep?


Yes, i'm very tired tonight, so an early one for me.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> But i think (and i'll have to look it up tomorrow), that it can be reactivated by someone with it.



From what I saw when I looked it up before, you can catch chicken pox from someone with shingles but not shingles itself.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> View attachment 155977


 Is that a CAMEL drawn in spray cheese??!?!  You're going to give Adam conniptions!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Is that a CAMEL drawn in spray cheese??!?!  You're going to give Adam conniptions!!!!


Methinks he doth protest too much. Probably secretly loves spray cheese and camels.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends.

more explosions in Paris, during police raids so unsure if its the police or terrorists. really is unbelievable what's going on feels like we are on the edge of WW3  army is on sight in Paris now. 0630 my time. 


hope everyone is well and safe wherever in the world you may be, it really is horrible times


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends.
> 
> more explosions in Paris, during police raids so unsure if its the police or terrorists. really is unbelievable what's going on feels like we are on the edge of WW3  army is on sight in Paris now. 0630 my time.
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and safe wherever in the world you may be, it really is horrible times


Good morning John and hope you're well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John and hope you're well.




hallloooo miss gillian! how have you been? yip im good, though wet through, nasty rain


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hallloooo miss gillian! how have you been? yip im good, though wet through, nasty rain


So far so good, though it's getting cold here as well. It poured with rain yesterday. It's sunny now, but cold. What a bore Winter is!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I took yesterday off to rest the elbow and ended working on my fish tanks all day long.
I really do have too many....


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I took yesterday off to rest the elbow and ended working on my fish tanks all day long.
> I really do have too many....


Hello Ed. Hope you're well.


----------



## johnandjade

found out why I couldn't get online... ma data had ran out! silly me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 155977



Minus a billion!!!!!!!!
How meanie, mean, mean.
(but very clever and proves I've got into your head!)


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning!!! I woke up just now and feel like a garbage can or something stuck on the bottom of a shoe. Ughhhhhh I hate feeling like crap!! I have to get moving...
Anyways, have a good day all , I need coffee!! It's another long day. 

I'm praying and thinking of those individuals in Paris...so sad and tragic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is that a CAMEL drawn in spray cheese??!?!  You're going to give Adam conniptions!!!!


I am deeply disturbed, indeed.
And minus two for you for giving it a like!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Methinks he doth protest too much. Probably secretly loves spray cheese and camels.


You reckon ??


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends.
> 
> more explosions in Paris, during police raids so unsure if its the police or terrorists. really is unbelievable what's going on feels like we are on the edge of WW3  army is on sight in Paris now. 0630 my time.
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and safe wherever in the world you may be, it really is horrible times


Just awful.
I love Paris, one of my favourite places in the world.
Very, very sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Morning, Gillian.
Morning, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I took yesterday off to rest the elbow and ended working on my fish tanks all day long.
> I really do have too many....


Good morning, Ed.
Hope you are well.
Minus two points for liking Cameron's horrible photo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found out why I couldn't get online... ma data had ran out! silly me.


Silly billy!
Morning, John.
You also get minus two points for liking the nasty Cameron photo.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly billy!
> Morning, John.
> You also get minus two points for liking the nasty Cameron photo.




how have you been sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning!!! I woke up just now and feel like a garbage can or something stuck on the bottom of a shoe. Ughhhhhh I hate feeling like crap!! I have to get moving...
> Anyways, have a good day all , I need coffee!! It's another long day.
> 
> I'm praying and thinking of those individuals in Paris...so sad and tragic


i'm sorry you're still feeling bad, Shannon.
Hope the coffee perks you up a little, it usually helps a bit.
Hope the day goes quickly for you.
Oh, and minus 2 points for liking Cameron's nasty photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 156018


Yep, minus two to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how have you been sir?


Student just arrived!!!
Catch you later!


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Missed you guys yesterday, but I had a huge migraine that made movement near impossible. Terrible. Much better today and I hope everyone else is well too!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm sorry you're still feeling bad, Shannon.
> Hope the coffee perks you up a little, it usually helps a bit.
> Hope the day goes quickly for you.
> Oh, and minus 2 points for liking Cameron's nasty photo.


LOL!! Ok, what did I miss? And thanks Adam!


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Missed you guys yesterday, but I had a huge migraine that made movement near impossible. Terrible. Much better today and I hope everyone else is well too!


Migraines suck!!!!! I'm glad your feeling better!!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Migraines suck!!!!! I'm glad your feeling better!!


Oh they're awful. I actually had to go to the doctor to get a shot this time and it barely dented it. It was horrendous haha. Hope you're feeling better too!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian.
> Morning, Oli.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you back there? Hope you're all well.

Oli  is well, he's in deep sleep, dreaming of his *girlfriend *to whom he sends tonnes of kisses.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Oh they're awful. I actually had to go to the doctor to get a shot this time and it barely dented it. It was horrendous haha. Hope you're feeling better too!




. mr ben doing well?


----------



## jaizei

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!! Ok, what did I miss? And thanks Adam!



Its like an intervention, we're forcing Adam to come to terms with his true feelings towards cheese product in a can and camels.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> . mr ben doing well?


Super well! On Monday they told him he doesn't have to wear the sling anymore and he can drive again. How have you been?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Missed you guys yesterday, but I had a huge migraine that made movement near impossible. Terrible. Much better today and I hope everyone else is well too!


Hi Michelle, hi Ben! Hope you are both fine.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle, hi Ben! Hope you are both fine.


Hi Gillian! We're good hope you and Oli are well too!


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!! Ok, what did I miss? And thanks Adam!


Good afternoon. Were you ill? Hope not, but if that were the case then hope you are now better.


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> Its like an intervention, we're forcing Adam to come to terms with his true feelings towards cheese product in a can and camels.


Oh that's funny!! It's all coming together now


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Were you ill? Hope not, but if that were the case then hope you are now better.


Thanks Gillian! I've been fighting an annoying head cold but it's minor and lingering. It could be worse. It just makes me feel sluggish and blah. My energy is zapped. Oh well, I'm good. How are you and Oli doing


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Oh they're awful. I actually had to go to the doctor to get a shot this time and it barely dented it. It was horrendous haha. Hope you're feeling better too!


I have been on a lot of medication for migraines and I have to say the one that I felt the best on was Topamax however I had bad side effects eventually. I barely had migraines on that medication. All the other ones did nothing for me. Even when your migraines goes away & it's the next day you still feel really crappy!!! So I hope you feel a 100% soon and take it easy


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian! We're good hope you and Oli are well too!


Glad to hear you are both well, we're fine.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Gillian! I've been fighting an annoying head cold but it's minor and lingering. It could be worse. It just makes me feel sluggish and blah. My energy is zapped. Oh well, I'm good. How are you and Oli doing


Sorry to hear that. Take care and......







Oli is fine and is in deep sleep since early morning (it's now 4.15pm). All that sleep, and dreaming of.Tidgy!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that. Take care and......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oli is fine and is in deep sleep since early morning (it's now 4.15pm). All that sleep, and dreaming of.Tidgy!


Awwww...you are so sweet Gillian!!!! Thank you and have a great day!! I'm off for work now. I'll pop in later


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awwww...you are so sweet Gillian!!!! Thank you and have a great day!! I'm off for work now. I'll pop in later


Take care and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Super well! On Monday they told him he doesn't have to wear the sling anymore and he can drive again. How have you been?




aww brilliant glad to hear that. all good here thanks


----------



## johnandjade

cuppa tea


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have been on a lot of medication for migraines and I have to say the one that I felt the best on was Topamax however I had bad side effects eventually. I barely had migraines on that medication. All the other ones did nothing for me. Even when your migraines goes away & it's the next day you still feel really crappy!!! So I hope you feel a 100% soon and take it easy


I agree! Topamax worked wonders but my heart just raced and raced when I was on it. Now nothing works.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> cuppa tea


I'd rather a cuppa coffeeeee, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd rather a cuppa coffeeeee, John.



certainly maam . milk and sugar?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> certainly maam . milk and sugar?


A bit of milk will do, but no.....sugar, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Missed you guys yesterday, but I had a huge migraine that made movement near impossible. Terrible. Much better today and I hope everyone else is well too!


Hi, meech! 
Sorry to hear about your migraine, I know how bad they can be.
I'm great thanks.
Finished for the day and just cancelled my students for the next week, as i've decided I'm going away on holiday tomorrow!!!
I love sudden decisions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how have you been sir?


Very, very tired, I'm not used to all this work.
So i'm taking a weeks holiday!
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!! Ok, what did I miss? And thanks Adam!


The two things I dislike most in the world are probably processed (and especially aerosol cheese) and camels.
Cameron knows this and was just being horrid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you back there? Hope you're all well.
> 
> Oli  is well, he's in deep sleep, dreaming of his *girlfriend *to whom he sends tonnes of kisses.
> 
> Regards to Wifey.


Evening, Gillian.
Wifey's out teaching at the Japenese school ,but she's fine thanks.
I've got a weeks holiday now.
Tidgy wants to type a message for Oli.
Go on then, Tidg.
;vmmelg$rmg

5t6"'v'h^^keermrlre*4g*fmbbfl,*f*feùerl,
5r
z
She still needs some practice, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Its like an intervention, we're forcing Adam to come to terms with his true feelings towards cheese product in a can and camels.


It's going to take an awful lot of forcing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd rather a cuppa coffeeeee, John.


Me too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.


Good evening Adam. Been teaching? Missed you at the..Cold Dark Room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon. i missed my chance to get caught up. I'm doing at site repairs today and driving all over the county.
HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Wifey's out teaching at the Japenese school ,but she's fine thanks.
> I've got a weeks holiday now.
> Tidgy wants to type a message for Oli.
> Go on then, Tidg.
> ;vmmelg$rmg
> 
> 5t6"'v'h^^keermrlre*4g*fmbbfl,*f*feùerl,
> 5r
> z
> She still needs some practice, I think.


Thanks *SO MUCH *your message to Oli, Tidgy. A very sweet one, despite the few typing errors. Will pass it to Oli when he gets up.

And enjoy your holiday, Adam. Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Been teaching? Missed you at the..Cold Dark Room.


Lots and lots of teaching.
Had enough for a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon. i missed my chance to get caught up. I'm doing at site repairs today and driving all over the county.
> HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL.


Very well indeed, now i've finished work for a while.
Hope your work goes swimmingly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well indeed, now i've finished work for a while.
> Hope your work goes swimmingly.


Boring. Just boring.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boring. Just boring.


Sorry to hear that, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boring. Just boring.


Yesterday mine was depressingly dull.
Today it went downhill. 
Enough for a bit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Gillian. Hope you are well.
There are worse things than boring.


----------



## Gillian M

Talk to you later, everyone at CDR.

Good bye for now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yesterday mine was depressingly dull.
> Today it went downhill.
> Enough for a bit.


Sorry to hear that, Adam.
If you get depressed, who will cheer us all up?
Maybe we could beg Lyn?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk to you later, everyone at CDR.
> 
> Good bye for now.


Bye Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk to you later, everyone at CDR.
> 
> Good bye for now.


Bye bye, Gillian.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry to hear that, Adam.
> If you get depressed, who will cheer us all up?
> Maybe we could beg Lyn?


You might have to do so.
I'll be away for a week from tomorrow night.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Gillian. Hope you are well.
> There are worse things than boring.


Hi Ed. So far so good. I'm bored as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You might have to do so.
> I'll be away for a week from tomorrow night.


I wont notice. I'm headed out of the state tomorrow night for nine days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wont notice. I'm headed out of the state tomorrow night for nine days.


Golly!!!
You take care.
It'll be a lot quieter in here without either of us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!!!
> You take care.
> It'll be a lot quieter in here without either of us.


Only my knees make a lot of noise!
I'll email you with anything that can't wait.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Only my knees make a lot of noise!
> I'll email you with anything that can't wait.


I'll be without e-mail for a week after tomorrow evening, too.
I take a break from the world when I go on holiday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be without e-mail for a week after tomorrow evening, too.
> I take a break from the world when I go on holiday.


I like that idea! Enjoy!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Feeling rather sore after gym.
My back is especially bad today.
Oh well, I learnt some moves today so it was worth it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Feeling rather sore after gym.
> My back is especially bad today.
> Oh well, I learnt some moves today so it was worth it.


That type of pain is a good pain. I almost remember it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like that idea! Enjoy!!


Thanks, i'll certainly do my utmost!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very tired, I'm not used to all this work.
> So i'm taking a weeks holiday!
> Hurrah!!!!!



woohoo!!! where you off to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Feeling rather sore after gym.
> My back is especially bad today.
> Oh well, I learnt some moves today so it was worth it.


Good evening, Spud's Mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That type of pain is a good pain. I almost remember it.


I''ve almost forgotten it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all


Welcome, Noel!
Wibble!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Spud's Mum.


Evening Adam, wifey and Tidgy


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wont notice. I'm headed out of the state tomorrow night for nine days.




business or pleasure?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! where you off to?


Dunno, probably just to a succession of English pubs, bars and restaurants on the Costa del Sol.
Sounds good to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening Adam, wifey and Tidgy


And a good evening to Spud, Cheddar and Monty, also.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> business or pleasure?


To visit my mother in GEORGIA and do some work on her house and also to repair some fences on my property in South Carolina. (My goats have been getting loose.)
Hopefully get in a little fun as well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno, probably just to a succession of English pubs, bars and restaurants on the Costa del Sol.
> Sounds good to me!




quite right sir! able to replenish the brown sauce supplies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> To visit my mother in GEORGIA and do some work on her house and also to repair some fences on my property in South Carolina. (My goats have been getting loose.)
> Hopefully get in a little fun as well.


I hope so.
Fun's quite nice sometimes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome, Noel!
> Wibble!


*waves* Hi Adam 
Wibble wobble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quite right sir! able to replenish the brown sauce supplies?


Indeed!!!
And i'm almost out of Branston Pickle, too.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> To visit my mother in GEORGIA and do some work on her house and also to repair some fences on my property in South Carolina. (My goats have been getting loose.)
> Hopefully get in a little fun as well.



you've 'goat' to be 'kid' ing . always nice to visit the old dears  they always have a list of jobs waiting but they are worth it . hope you manage some down time as well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!!!
> And i'm almost out of Branston Pickle, too.




love that on a cheese and ham toasty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love that on a cheese and ham toasty


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

9hrs under a heater and my jacket is still wet from the walk in this morning, think I'll swim to work tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 9hrs under a heater and my jacket is still wet from the walk in this morning, think I'll swim to work tomorrow


I can't swim.
Another reason the UK's no longer for me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't swim.
> Another reason the UK's no longer for me.




i can, however have nearly drowned a few times ... step dad to the rescue. 

I'd love to pack up and fly away but alas my path is already laid, my mind never did return from that vacation though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can, however have nearly drowned a few times ... step dad to the rescue.
> 
> I'd love to pack up and fly away but alas my path is already laid, my mind never did return from that vacation though


My mind's scattered in tiny pieces over half the world.
I've been rescued from drowning several times.
Trouble is, i'm not afraid of water, so i often go well out of my depth.
Silly me.


----------



## jaizei

Gone for an hour and there's 30 posts. 



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!!!
> You take care.
> It'll be a lot quieter in here without either of us.




I'll be sure to keep the thread on topic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Gone for an hour and there's 30 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to keep the thread on topic.


Errr.....thanks, Cameron.
i've forgotten.
What is the topic, precisely ?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the early days of experimenting to discover how bats could see so well in the dark, they put owls and bats in very, very dark rooms with bells hung across from ropes.
If there was even a little light, the owls could see well enough to avoid the ropes but if it were pitch black, the owls flew into the ropes and rang the bells, whereas the bats could still avoid them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


That one I do like.(the video, not the product).
Goodness, they're exporting it to France??????
I bet they're really grateful.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That one I do like.(the video, not the product).
> Goodness, they're exporting it to France??????
> I bet they're really grateful.



I figured they were making fun of Americans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is batology ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I figured they were making fun of Americans.


Possibly.
Or at least some American products.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The two things I dislike most in the world are probably processed (and especially aerosol cheese) and camels.
> Cameron knows this and was just being horrid!


That's funny so how come you don't like camels??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's funny so how come you don't like camels??


Lots of bad experiences.
And they know I don't like them (except to eat).
They're nasty, bad tempered, stinky, mangy, stupid, stubborn,rotten toothed,clumsy, evil beasties who generally pretend they don't understand English or even Arabic.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of bad experiences.
> And they know I don't like them (except to eat).
> They're nasty, bad tempered, stinky, mangy, stupid, stubborn,rotten toothed,clumsy, evil beasties who generally pretend they don't understand English or even Arabic.


I loved your last story about the camel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I loved your last story about the camel


Thanks.
Another time, in Egypt, I got on a camel that was kneeling to go on a trek to a local oasis.
It refused to get up off it's knees, even though the other dozen or so had all done so.
The Egyptian owners couldn't understand it, as it always behaved for them, but despite gentle cajoling, then sharp words, threats, and eventually physical beatings the camel wouldn't move for nearly an hour, finally arising and heading slowly off in the wrong direction.
I gave up and went back to the hotel.
(on foot).


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh geez! I hope the walk wasn't too long


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh geez! I hope the walk wasn't too long


No, couple of miles if i recall, nothing for me back then.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, meech!
> Sorry to hear about your migraine, I know how bad they can be.
> I'm great thanks.
> Finished for the day and just cancelled my students for the next week, as i've decided I'm going away on holiday tomorrow!!!
> I love sudden decisions.


Oh yay! where are you going?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is batology ?




a style of cricket


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of bad experiences.
> And they know I don't like them (except to eat).
> They're nasty, bad tempered, stinky, mangy, stupid, stubborn,rotten toothed,clumsy, evil beasties who generally pretend they don't understand English or even Arabic.


Wow! I guess you don't like them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh yay! where are you going?


Just the South coast of Spain , I expect, though we might pop into South east Portugal instead.
Need a break!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a style of cricket


Yeah, should be the science of batting, shouldn't it ?
But it isn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Wow! I guess you don't like them


That would be a massive understatement.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the South coast of Spain , I expect, though we might pop into South east Portugal instead.
> Need a break!



Do you speak Spanish? Or is English common over there because of all the British on holiday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do you speak Spanish? Or is English common over there because of all the British on holiday?


On the South coast, in some of the places I visit, English ex pats are often more common than Spaniards. 
Many Brits retire there, so many shops, bars, restaurants etc are owned by them. 
And tons of holiday makers, especially in summer . 
However, i often visit other Spanish cities or rural areas where English is not spoken, so yes, i do speak quite passable Spanish .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's funny so how come you don't like camels??


Because they always have a hump that never goes away !


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the South coast of Spain , I expect, though we might pop into South east Portugal instead.
> Need a break!


How fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Because they always have a hump that never goes away !


Quite.
Bad tempered brutes.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the South coast of Spain , I expect, though we might pop into South east Portugal instead.
> Need a break!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 156069


I think i need a bit more of a break than that, yummy as they are.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think i need a bit more of a break than that, yummy as they are.




no arguments here boss, it's great you have the freedom to be able too  , I'd make it 2 weeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no arguments here boss, it's great you have the freedom to be able too  , I'd make it 2 weeks


I know how lucky I am.
Two weeks would be a bit mean on the students who've paid for a month in advance, though.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 156069



Have you had any of the 'strange' flavors they have in like Japan? I'm always tempted to order them, or sign up for that box of weird snacks.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry to hear that, Adam.
> If you get depressed, who will cheer us all up?
> Maybe we could beg Lyn?


No begging required Ed I'm happy to help!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You might have to do so.
> I'll be away for a week from tomorrow night.


Lucky devil! Where are you off to this time?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wont notice. I'm headed out of the state tomorrow night for nine days.


Is that a holiday or work Ed?
Hope you have a good time
but we'll miss you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lucky devil! Where are you off to this time?


Costa del Sol probably.
Evening, Lyn.
Oh, and minus two points.
You know why!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lucky devil! Where are you off to this time?


So you survived the day, then.
Hope the weather behaved itself.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> Another time, in Egypt, I got on a camel that was kneeling to go on a trek to a local oasis.
> It refused to get up off it's knees, even though the other dozen or so had all done so.
> The Egyptian owners couldn't understand it, as it always behaved for them, but despite gentle cajoling, then sharp words, threats, and eventually physical beatings the camel wouldn't move for nearly an hour, finally arising and heading slowly off in the wrong direction.
> I gave up and went back to the hotel.
> (on foot).


I bet somewhere there's camels telling their friends how they can't stand Adams too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the South coast, in some of the places I visit, English ex pats are often more common than Spaniards.
> Many Brits retire there, so many shops, bars, restaurants etc are owned by them.
> And tons of holiday makers, especially in summer .
> However, i often visit other Spanish cities or rural areas where English is not spoken, so yes, i do speak quite passable Spanish .


You speak Spanish and the Spanish folk pass straight by!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you survived the day, then.
> Hope the weather behaved itself.


Absolutely poured down all day - we were all soaked to the skin. The paths had turned into streams and we were knee deep in mud for some of it. But spectacular waterfalls and we all had fun! So a very challenging but good day thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Costa del Sol probably.
> Evening, Lyn.
> Oh, and minus two points.
> You know why!


But I did have a cheese toasty (toastie?)for tea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet somewhere there's camels telling their friends how they can't stand Adams too.


I'm sure of it.
But if I hear about it, i eat them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You speak Spanish and the Spanish folk pass straight by!


Sometimes they do.
Some of them don't like the British very much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely poured down all day - we were all soaked to the skin. The paths had turned into streams and we were knee deep in mud for some of it. But spectacular waterfalls and we all had fun! So a very challenging but good day thanks!


Now you'll go down with a chill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But I did have a cheese toasty (toastie?)for tea!


Oh, okay then, your points are redeemed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sometimes they do.
> Some of them don't like the British very much.


I'm British and sometimes I don't like the British much either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm British and sometimes I don't like the British much either!


Me, neither.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now you'll go down with a chill.


No I won't - you can't catch cold from getting cold and wet unless it affects your immune system and makes you vulnerable to a cold virus. So I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I won't - you can't catch cold from getting cold and wet unless it affects your immune system and makes you vulnerable to a cold virus. So I'm sure I'll be fine.


Chills can be caught from just being scared, a physical reaction.
So i don't suppose you'll get that either.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> To visit my mother in GEORGIA and do some work on her house and also to repair some fences on my property in South Carolina. (My goats have been getting loose.)
> Hopefully get in a little fun as well.


Although you'll be busy it will be nice to see your Mum, and I'm sure you'll enjoy he change of scene too.
Hope you manage to round up your goats too! How many do you have?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chills can be caught from just being scared, a physical reaction.
> So i don't suppose you'll get that either.


No I don't scare easily either!


----------



## Lyn W

I told the children your 'stick' jokes today to try to keep them smiling 

They didn't get them!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Costa del Sol probably.
> Evening, Lyn.
> Oh, and minus two points.
> You know why!


Do you have the long bus ride en route to Spain again or helicopter this time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I told the children your 'stick' jokes today to try to keep them smiling
> 
> They didn't get them!


Hmmm.
The youth of today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you have the long bus ride en route to Spain again or helicopter this time!


Coach.
Too late to get the paperwork sorted for the helicopter.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coach.
> Too late to get the paperwork sorted for the helicopter.


I hope the Spanish weather is better than here - gales all day again and still going strong.
Is Zac looking after Tidgy for you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope the Spanish weather is better than here - gales all day again and still going strong.
> Is Zac looking after Tidgy for you?


Weather forecast is good until Sunday when it starts to get much colder, but there's no point in heading home as the weather in Fes looks like being worse. 
So i'll have to make the most of the weekend.
Yep, Zac will visit every day to check on the little girl.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weather forecast is good until Sunday when it starts to get much colder, but there's no point in heading home as the weather in Fes looks like being worse.
> So i'll have to make the most of the weekend.
> Yep, Zac will visit every day to check on the little girl.


That's very kind of him - Tidgy will be in good hands.
I have to go now so if I don't speak to you tomorrow
I hope you and Wifey have a great time and a good rest
Make sure you pack some winter woollies!.

Although we will miss your wit and wisdom, we'll look after the CDR.
So Night Night for now and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's very kind of him - Tidgy will be in good hands.
> I have to go now so if I don't speak to you tomorrow
> I hope you and Wifey have a great time and a good rest
> Make sure you pack some winter woollies!.
> 
> Although we will miss your wit and wisdom, we'll look after the CDR.
> So Night Night for now and take care.


Thanks, Lyn.
Will buy suitable clothes if I need them, not lugging lots of heavy clothes about. 
i'm sure The Cold Dark Room will be in good hands, too! 
Maybe see you tomorrow, as i won't be leaving til the evening.
Nos da!


----------



## jaizei

Better start prepping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Better start prepping


I still find it difficult to believe people buy these things.
Why would one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomies.
Night nigh Cold Dark Room.
Hope all of you wonderful people have a terrific slumber.
See you all tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be a massive understatement.


So...now I recall about something you said to me Adam awhile back but, I was a bit lost. It was referred to Hump day  But I guess you weren't to impressed with my statement because it was related to animals with a hump or two


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Cold Dark Roomies.
> Night nigh Cold Dark Room.
> Hope all of you wonderful people have a terrific slumber.
> See you all tomorrow, i hope.


Good night my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know how lucky I am.
> Two weeks would be a bit mean on the students who've paid for a month in advance, though.



fair point sir. hope you and wifey have a nice time and get some well deserved R'n' R.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Have you had any of the 'strange' flavors they have in like Japan? I'm always tempted to order them, or sign up for that box of weird snacks.




I can only imagine! I have had a peanut butter one though


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, and welcome to another day on planet earth . 

mr adam and mr ed, enjoy the time away. have fun and stay safe hope to see some pics when you guys get back  

to the rest of us stuck in the daily grind... let's kick Thursdays butt and then it's home and dry for the weekend!!! 


wibble


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Although you'll be busy it will be nice to see your Mum, and I'm sure you'll enjoy he change of scene too.
> Hope you manage to round up your goats too! How many do you have?


Seven I think. They don't reproduce very quickly and they easily jump over most fences, but they always come back.
Actually, a good friend of mine takes care of them and gets to use the land as he pleases in exchange. Mostly, he fishes.
the goats were placed there (THREE OF THEM) 7-8 years ago to eat some of the vegetation and now there is a field and several other clearings in areas that previously were stands of trees. They do an amazing job. They eat bark off of the trees. They climb up into the trees and eat the nicest branches. the tree dies and falls over, etc.


----------



## johnandjade

has anyone heard about the new james bond viagra pills???

they make you 'rodger moore'


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning everyone how's the CDRs' today?


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone how's the CDRs' today?




morning! all good here, its not raining. how's you today, feeling any better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> So...now I recall about something you said to me Adam awhile back but, I was a bit lost. It was referred to Hump day  But I guess you weren't to impressed with my statement because it was related to animals with a hump or two


Thats's right!!
One hump or two, it's all the same to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Seven I think. They don't reproduce very quickly and they easily jump over most fences, but they always come back.
> Actually, a good friend of mine takes care of them and gets to use the land as he pleases in exchange. Mostly, he fishes.
> the goats were placed there (THREE OF THEM) 7-8 years ago to eat some of the vegetation and now there is a field and several other clearings in areas that previously were stands of trees. They do an amazing job. They eat bark off of the trees. They climb up into the trees and eat the nicest branches. the tree dies and falls over, etc.


We have trees called Argan trees here, pretty much unique to Morocco.
Goats climb up the trees to eat the fruit.





The nuts in the fruit are not digested and pass through the goats .
Then the nuts are collected and oil,is made from them.
Argan oil,a very healthy and quite expensive substitute for olive oil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone how's the CDRs' today?


Good morning, Shannon.
It's pretty cold and dark in here, today. 
How are you?
Hope you're feeling well today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning! all good here, its not raining. how's you today, feeling any better?


Good morning, John!
Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thats's right!!
> One hump or two, it's all the same to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!
> Hope you're having a good day.



i am . hows mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 156121


Now, that's nice! 
A most unhappy looking bison.
Poor things a bit cold, I should think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i am . hows mr adam?


Getting ready to leave it all behind for a while.
So I'm good.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Shannon.
> It's pretty cold and dark in here, today.
> How are you?
> Hope you're feeling well today.


I'm doing ok. Getting ready to head out to work and impatiently waiting for test results from my doctor. I have some other health stuff going on. Trying to pin point the culprit! Anyways, my head cold is very minor, it's a slight linger. But all good. I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I'm doing ok. Getting ready to head out to work and impatiently waiting for test results from my doctor. I have some other health stuff going on. Trying to pin point the culprit! Anyways, my head cold is very minor, it's a slight linger. But all good. I hope you all have a great day!!


And good luck with those test results! 
I hope the culprit is easily eradicated.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Getting ready to leave it all behind for a while.
> So I'm good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


And a jolly good morning to you, Noel.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> morning! all good here, its not raining. how's you today, feeling any better?


Afternoon John It poured down here all day until about 3, Drier but much colder on weekend.
Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam 
Hi Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have trees called Argan trees here, pretty much unique to Morocco.
> Goats climb up the trees to eat the fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nuts in the fruit are not digested and pass through the goats .
> Then the nuts are collected and oil,is made from them.
> Argan oil,a very healthy and quite expensive substitute for olive oil.


They make expensive face cream from it too, one of my friends was quite flattered to be given some as a gift - until she found out where it had come from!! I told her it made her look younger - as if she was in the first flush of youth - she wasn't amused!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Hi Lyn


Hi Noel How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They make exensice face cream from it too, one of my friends was quite flattered to be given some as a gift - until she found out where it had come from!! I told her it made her look younger - as if she was in the first flush of youth - she wasn't amused!!


It's fine, really great, healthy stuff.
Really good for cooking, but not aware of the benefits of the face products.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They make expensive face cream from it too, one of my friends was quite flattered to be given some as a gift - until she found out where it had come from!! I told her it made her look younger - as if she was in the first flush of youth - she wasn't amused!!


Good evening, Lyn.
Trust you had a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's fine, really great, healthy stuff.
> Really good for cooking, but not aware of the benefits of the face products.


Hi Adam are you all packed?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn.
> Trust you had a good day.


Not too bad a day thanks but looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam are you all packed?


Nope, just doing that now.
In between slurps of vodka.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, just doing that now.
> In between slurps of vodka.


Getting in the spirit of things already?
At least it may help you sleep on the coach
either that or you and wifey will be trying to start a conga line in the aisle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Getting in the spirit of things already?
> At least it may help you sleep on the coach
> either that or you and wifey will be trying to start a conga line in the aisle!


I never sleep on the coach journey out, though wifey does.
I do usually sleep on the way back.
But the vodka helps calm my nerves so i kill as few Moroccans as possible.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm not sure it's a good idea to pack while drinking
- goodness knows what you'll end up wearing!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Reading Hemingway's "A Farewell to Arms" at the moment.
Somehow never read it before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure it's a good idea to pack while drinking
> - goodness knows what you'll end up wearing!!


My usual ties, waistcoat, shirt, trousers and jackets. 
But if I accidentally pack something bizarre it doesn't matter.
It's the Costa del Sol, anything goes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the vodka helps calm my nerves so i kill as few Moroccans as possible.


...never a good way to start a holiday!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My usual ties, waistcoat, shirt, trousers and jackets.
> But if I accidentally pack something bizarre it doesn't matter.
> It's the Costa del Sol, anything goes.


Hope you remember your union jack shorts and socks to wear with sandals!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...never a good way to start a holiday!


Oh, I don't know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you remember your union jack shorts and socks to wear with sandals!



NEVER!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NEVER!


Glad to hear it!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Pictures or it never happened


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon John It poured down here all day until about 3, Drier but much colder on weekend.
> Hope you are having a good day.



there's a woman at my work called lyn... I nearly called her womblyn today!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> there's a woman at my work called lyn... I nearly called her womblyn today!


She may be another!! Us womblyns try to get everywhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Pictures or it never happened


That's up to wifey.
I never use a camera, except occasionally the rubbish one on this PC and that stays at home.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go out for while now so will wish you Bon Voyage, Adam and Wifey!
Happy hols and stay safe - see you next week!!

Maybe I will see a few other of you CDRers later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go out for while now so will wish you Bon Voyage, Adam and Wifey!
> Happy hols and stay safe - see you next week!!
> 
> Maybe I will see a few other of you CDRers later.


Bye, Lyn and thanks.
Hope you can help keep the Good Ship CDR afloat.
Have a lovely week yourself and have fun.


----------



## johnandjade

safe travels to you and wifey mr adam! 

mr ed, take care and have some fun as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> safe travels to you and wifey mr adam!
> 
> mr ed, take care and have some fun as well


Thanks,John!
You take care and have fun, too!
And if you could pop into The Cold Dark Room occasionally ans check the post and the condition of the one-legged pirate, i would be most grateful! 
Not see you in a few days!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!!!
> You take care.
> It'll be a lot quieter in here without either of us.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope you are all fine.

We'll miss you here. How about taking this cute guy along with you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks,John!
> You take care and have fun, too!
> And if you could pop into The Cold Dark Room occasionally ans check the post and the condition of the one-legged pirate, i would be most grateful!
> Not see you in a few days!


Hope you enjoy it, wishes to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, hope you are all fine.
> 
> We'll miss you here. How about taking this cute guy along with you?


Evening, Gillian, Evening, Oli.
We're great, just about to depart on our little holiday
Minus points! 
Hope you are both doing fine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off into the wild black yonder!!!
Take care all you wonderful people, look after The Cold Dark Room for me and I'll see you all soon. (so to speak).
Nighty, night.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off into the wild black yonder!!!
> Take care all you wonderful people, look after The Cold Dark Room for me and I'll see you all soon. (so to speak).
> Nighty, night.


Have fun Adam!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks,John!
> You take care and have fun, too!
> And if you could pop into The Cold Dark Room occasionally ans check the post and the condition of the one-legged pirate, i would be most grateful!
> Not see you in a few days!




I shall do , I'll watch out for the postcard looking forward to hearing how it was when you return


----------



## johnandjade

of for early night, nos da friends


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off into the wild black yonder!!!
> Take care all you wonderful people, look after The Cold Dark Room for me and I'll see you all soon. (so to speak).
> Nighty, night.



You know what they say...


----------



## meech008

Guys! I scheduled my registry exam today! I (hopefully) will be a registered radiography on January 19th!


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> You know what they say...


I just spit out ridiculously hot tea laughing


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Guys! I scheduled my registry exam today! I (hopefully) will be a registered radiography on January 19th!



Is that when you take the test? I'd think the wait would be awful.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Is that when you take the test? I'd think the wait would be awful.


Yep that's my test! The wait isn't as bad as it could be. I don't think it'll bother me until I graduate which isn't until Jan 14th, so I only have 5 days to panic about it. We've been taking practice exams since July and they've been awful lol.


----------



## meech008

Echo echo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> of for early night, nos da friends


Nos Da John, See you soon!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Guys! I scheduled my registry exam today! I (hopefully) will be a registered radiography on January 19th!


Hi meech Not long now!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well goodnight anyone who may pop in.
It's almost Friday again!!!!!
See you all over the weekend.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Well goodnight anyone who may pop in.
> It's almost Friday again!!!!!
> See you all over the weekend.


Night Lyn! Happy Friday!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Guys! I scheduled my registry exam today! I (hopefully) will be a registered radiography on January 19th!




just a formality, you've got it in the bag!


----------



## johnandjade

it's only bloomin Friday!!!! 

good mornooning everyone!! I've gave the place a quick tidy and fed the livestock, and fresh coffee on brew. 

watch out for the one legged pirate, cheeky swashbuckler has a water gun and soaked me! 


busy day for me today, had to bring in an extra body to work, need to put the boss hat on and crack the whip... when he was working with me before we would average 22points a day.. i've been doing 18 myself! 

right Friday lets have at you!!! (warface) HOOOORRRAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.




good morning sir, how are you today?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> just a formality, you've got it in the bag!


I hope so! we took our exit exam today which is our last registry prep exam and I got a 96. They say to subtract 5 points and that would be your registry score if you had taken it that day.


----------



## Gillian M

folks at Clod Dark Room!


----------



## johnandjade

entered a raffle last week at work for children in need.... I only won a car!!!!

seriously!!! 




its the one on the left,


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> entered a raffle last week at work for children in need.... I only won a car!!!!
> 
> seriously!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the one on the left,
> View attachment 156209


Sweet ride!


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> folks at Clod Dark Room!


Hi Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> entered a raffle last week at work for children in need.... I only won a car!!!!
> 
> seriously!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the one on the left,
> View attachment 156209


Hello John, hope you are well. 

Congrats for the new car!! And good luck for the next one.  Could be a....BMW, Jaguar; who knows? By the way, what's your favourite car?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hi Gillian!


Hi Michelle (not Obama)! Long time no hear. Hope you and Ben are both well.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Sweet ride!




going to put plates on it give it to my niece for Christmas


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello John, hope you are well.
> 
> Congrats for the new car!! And good luck for the next one.  Could be a....BMW, Jaguar; who knows? By the way, what's your favourite car?




need to pass my test first:/ dream car??? Dodge Viper, like the one in the film bad boys


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> need to pass my test first:/ dream car??? Dodge Viper, like the one in the film bad boys


Good luck!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning CDR's I'm heading to the hospital because my dad is unresponsive and it sounds as if he has brain damage please say some prayers for my family and him please we are just devastated

Thank you friends 
Shannon


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning CDR's I'm heading to the hospital because my dad is unresponsive and it sounds as if he has brain damage please say some prayers for my family and him please we are just devastated
> 
> Thank you friends
> Shannon


Oh, so sorry to hear that your dad is not well.  Wish I could help Shannon.

Wishes for your dad to get well *SOOOOON*! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning CDR's I'm heading to the hospital because my dad is unresponsive and it sounds as if he has brain damage please say some prayers for my family and him please we are just devastated
> 
> Thank you friends
> Shannon





Hope to hear your dad is better very soon.

Take care.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning CDR's I'm heading to the hospital because my dad is unresponsive and it sounds as if he has brain damage please say some prayers for my family and him please we are just devastated
> 
> Thank you friends
> Shannon




thoughts are with you


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle (not Obama)! Long time no hear. Hope you and Ben are both well.


We're great! Hope you and Oli are too


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> going to put plates on it give it to my niece for Christmas


That's so sweet! I bet she'll love it


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning CDR's I'm heading to the hospital because my dad is unresponsive and it sounds as if he has brain damage please say some prayers for my family and him please we are just devastated
> 
> Thank you friends
> Shannon


Aw Shannon, what happened. I've got you and him in my thoughts and prayers girl.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> entered a raffle last week at work for children in need.... I only won a car!!!!
> 
> seriously!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the one on the left,
> View attachment 156209


It's bigger than my wifes Yaris!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's only bloomin Friday!!!!
> 
> good mornooning everyone!! I've gave the place a quick tidy and fed the livestock, and fresh coffee on brew.
> 
> watch out for the one legged pirate, cheeky swashbuckler has a water gun and soaked me!
> 
> 
> busy day for me today, had to bring in an extra body to work, need to put the boss hat on and crack the whip... when he was working with me before we would average 22points a day.. i've been doing 18 myself!
> 
> right Friday lets have at you!!! (warface) HOOOORRRAAAHHH!!!!


Hi John hope its been a good day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think a Yaris is called a Toyota Vitz over seas.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Hi Ed when are you off to Georgia?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I hope so! we took our exit exam today which is our last registry prep exam and I got a 96. They say to subtract 5 points and that would be your registry score if you had taken it that day.


That's pretty good going well done!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed when are you off to Georgia?


In the morning. Ill be away from the forum for a week and a half.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> entered a raffle last week at work for children in need.... I only won a car!!!!
> 
> seriously!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the one on the left,
> View attachment 156209


bet you can't wait to pass your test to burn some rubber in that now!!
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> In the morning. Ill be away from the forum for a week and a half.


We'll miss you Ed! But I expect your Mum does too....so we won't mind too much.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning CDR's I'm heading to the hospital because my dad is unresponsive and it sounds as if he has brain damage please say some prayers for my family and him please we are just devastated
> 
> Thank you friends
> Shannon


So very sorry to hear that Shannon - your dad, you and family are in my thoughts.
Sending you a big Welsh cwtch (hug) x


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> We'll miss you Ed! But I expect your Mum does too....so we won't mind too much.


Thanks. Now I feel important.
I'll miss Y'all too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think a Yaris is called a Toyota Vitz over seas.


No we have the Yaris in UK too - nice little cars.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. Now I feel important.
> I'll miss Y'all too.


If you get the chance to pop in and say hi please do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> No we have the Yaris in UK too - nice little cars.


She loves it. I bought her a new Scion XB and she didn't want it. So now it's our "extra" car. (My car)
Likewise, the Scion XB is the Corolla Rumion in some markets.
I drive an older Toyota Tacoma known as a High Lux elsewhere. Kinda confusing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> If you get the chance to pop in and say hi please do.


Maybe by phone. (my phone has a limited data plan)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe by phone. (my phone has a limited data plan)


I can't use the internet on mine at all - its so basic - I only really use it for emergencies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I can't use the internet on mine at all - its so basic - I only really use it for emergencies.


So should I. My bill is rediculous.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She loves it. I bought her a new Scion XB and she didn't want it. So now it's our "extra" car. (My car)
> Likewise, the Scion XB is the Corolla Rumion in some markets.
> I drive an older Toyota Tacoma known as a High Lux elsewhere. Kinda confusing.


I don't understand why they have different names in different parts of the world - unless it's a translation problem in some countries.


----------



## Lyn W

I have a little Ford Fiesta - bought it from new 8 years ago and its great. There's still some things I can fix myself on it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't get it , either.
Take care. 
I'll take photos while I'm in Georgia if I see anything interesting...Or better yet, some goat pictures!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I have a little Ford Fiesta - bought it from new 8 years ago and its great. There's still some things I can fix myself on it.


Yes. You sound very handy. It's one of the things I like about you. One of the many things.
Quite impressive.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> going to put plates on it give it to my niece for Christmas


Pink not your colour??

She will love it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bye, John, Michelle and anyone else I can't see in here.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't get it , either.
> Take care.
> I'll take photos while I'm in Georgia if I see anything interesting...Or better yet, some goat pictures!


That'd be good!
Will look forward to that!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bye, John, Michelle and anyone else I can't see in here.


Have a good trip Ed and make sure you have some fun while away!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. You sound very handy. It's one of the things I like about you. One of the many things.
> Quite impressive.


Have to be or it would cost me a fortune if I had to call someone in every time something went wrong - I'll give anything a go but know my limitations.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Have a good trip Ed and make sure you have some fun while away!


Will do. Kelly and I make up our own fun.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will do. Kelly and I make up our own fun.


Drive safely and take care!!
(assuming you are driving)
or maybe have a good flight!!
I'm not too hot on my US geography.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Drive safely and take care!!
> (assuming you are driving)
> or maybe have a good flight!!
> I'm not too hot on my US geography.



I know driving to South Florida 'tricks' you. You cross the border and think you're almost there and then have hours of driving left.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> We're great! Hope you and Oli are too


We are well, thanks, though I've a feeling Oli is a bit "bored." Not that I can blame him.


----------



## Lyn W

Long old drive then?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> We are well, thanks, though I've a feeling Oli is a bit "bored." Not that I can blame him.


H Gillian glad to hear you and Oli are OK.
Lola sent me into a panic today!
For the first time ever when I got home none of his food had been touched!
He was still in his hide but awake when I left for work today but didn't look as if he's moved all day.
He's had a long warm soak and eaten some now but I'm keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's bigger than my wifes Yaris!



drives better too


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think a Yaris is called a Toyota Vitz over seas.




yaris here as well


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No we have the Yaris in UK too - nice little cars.




or as we say in Scotland... ' yer arse!'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I don't understand why they have different names in different parts of the world - unless it's a translation problem in some countries.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't get it , either.
> Take care.
> I'll take photos while I'm in Georgia if I see anything interesting...Or better yet, some goat pictures!




have fun and stay safe sir


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 156248


I heard that car often caused accidents but the drivers rarely stopped - it was usually a case of hitler and run!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That's pretty good going well done!


Thank you! I'm ready to be done and have a job! I just had a clinical site that I've been to recently contact me and ask for my resume.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thank you! I'm ready to be done and have a job! I just had a clinical site that I've been to recently contact me and ask for my resume.


Wow that's great! You must have made a very good impression!


----------



## Lyn W

Very quiet in here - has everyone gone on hols with Adam and Ed?
I'm off to read now so will wish you all goodnight.
Enjoy the rest of your Friday!
Take care and see you soon


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's great! You must have made a very good impression!


I hope so! I mean I'd be REALLY happy if I got one closer (this is the one 70 miles away) but I'd be thrilled to have a job when I graduate


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello! How is everyone's day going?


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello! How is everyone's day going?


Hi! Doing just dandy over here, how are you? How's school?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear that your dad is not well.  Wish I could help Shannon.
> 
> Wishes for your dad to get well *SOOOOON*! Please keep us updated.


Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> So very sorry to hear that Shannon - your dad, you and family are in my thoughts.
> Sending you a big Welsh cwtch (hug) x


Thank you Lyn. My father did pass away tonight. He's no longer suffering. Thank you for your thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.


I'm so sorry. Keep smiling


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech008 said:


> Hi! Doing just dandy over here, how are you? How's school?



Just fine over here, as well. Pretty great! I'm taking Spanish now.


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Aw Shannon, what happened. I've got you and him in my thoughts and prayers girl.


Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. He's had a rough year with heart, kidney, and blood issues. He stopped breathing yesterday and no oxygen to the brain caused him to be not responsive and seizing. He's in a better place. I just will miss him so much. He was a wonderful man!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.


Aw man Shannon. I'm so very sorry. Jeez.....there just aren't words to make it feel better but I'm here if you need to talk!


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just fine over here, as well. Pretty great! I'm taking Spanish now.


I loved Spanish! The only language I liked more was German.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.




im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Moozillion

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. He's had a rough year with heart, kidney, and blood issues. He stopped breathing yesterday and no oxygen to the brain caused him to be not responsive and seizing. He's in a better place. I just will miss him so much. He was a wonderful man!


So sorry to hear of your dad's passing.


----------



## spud's_mum

Nearly 6am and its silent in my house.
... Apart from the chewing, rustling and digging noises coming from cheddars cage.


----------



## Momof4

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.




So, so sorry!! Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.



So sorry tohave heard that your father died. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Nearly 6am and its silent in my house.
> ... Apart from the chewing, rustling and digging noises coming from cheddars cage.


Hi! How are you, and how's Cheddar? Hope you're both well.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.


So very sorry for your loss Shannon, I hope knowing your Dad isn't suffering anymore will be of some comfort to you all.
Even if we don't see you here you will be in our thoughts at this very sad and difficult time. Take care and try to keep your strength up.
Sending you lots of love.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning to anyone up and about in the CDR
Hope you are well today.


----------



## Gillian M

at CDR!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Gillian hope you and Oli are having a good day so far


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning Lyn, we're fine thanks, despite our "enemy" (WINTER!) being here! It's sunny, but at the same time very cold and windy, here. A cold front is expected 22nd NOV, and it's *NOT *welcome, by me or  OLI!

Am still planning to go to Aqaba for a change but I'm still waiting for Oli's new enclosure. (Aqaba is about 400 kms far from Amman).


How are you and how's Lola today? Hope to hear you're both well.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn, we're fine thanks, despite our "enemy" (WINTER!) being here! It's sunny, but at the same time very cold and windy, here. A cold front is expected 22nd NOV, and it's *NOT *welcome, by me or  OLI!
> 
> Am still planning to go to Aqaba for a change but I'm still waiting for Oli's new enclosure. (Aqaba is about 400 kms far from Amman).
> 
> 
> How are you and how's Lola today? Hope to hear you're both well.


Temps dropped drastically here too his weekend - snow showers forecast for some areas tonight.
I'm well but a but worried about Lola after he didn't come out of his hide yesterday -until I took him out.
He did eat some after his soak last night but nothing like he usually eats so not sure what's going on with him
- will stay close today and see if I think a vet maybe needed.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! How are you, and how's Cheddar? Hope you're both well.


We're good thanks 
How are you and oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Temps dropped drastically here too his weekend - snow showers forecast for some areas tonight.
> I'm well but a but worried about Lola after he didn't come out of his hide yesterday -until I took him out.
> He did eat some after his soak last night but nothing like he usually eats so not sure what's going on with him
> - will stay close today and see if I think a vet maybe needed.


V sorry to hear Lola isn't "himself." Could it be the weather? I do know that torts living indoors should be ok with temp but, I've noticed that Oli's mood *does* change in Winter (UGH!) however warm it is inside. He tends to lose appetite and if I leave him to roam around he sticks to his "same old corner" as if upset. Know what I mean? Take it easy Lyn, animals too can get into "bad" moods! They too have a brain and a nervous system.
Hope to hear Lola's better soon!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> We're good thanks
> How are you and oli?


So far so good thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> V sorry to hear Lola isn't "himself." Could it be the weather? I do know that torts living indoors should be ok with temp but, I've noticed that Oli's mood *does* change in Winter (UGH!) however warm it is inside. He tends to lose appetite and if I leave him to roam around he sticks to his "same old corner" as if upset. Know what I mean? Take it easy Lyn, animals too can get into "bad" moods! They too have a brain and a nervous system.
> Hope to hear Lola's better soon!


Thanks Gillian he is eating, I have upped his temps and going to replace mvb today in case uvb has faded. I must look for that uvb meter I want too. Always looking to improve his room.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian he is eating, I have upped his temps and going to replace mvb today in case uvb has faded. I must look for that uvb meter I want too. Always looking to improve his room.


Great to know that Lola has finally decided to eat.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Great to know that Lola has finally decided to eat.


Took Lola for a little spin in the car as he has been a bit constipated again - it worked - massive poop to clean up !! 
Funny how that sort of thing makes me happy since I've had him.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Took Lola for a little spin in the car as he has been a bit constipated again - it worked - massive poop to clean up !!
> Funny how that sort of thing makes me happy since I've had him.


Good news at last!  

Oli  is another one who didn't each much today; although I offered him his favourite: Roman lettuce. "Goodness" I thought. "Are torts all that stubborn?"


----------



## Gillian M

But I *LOVE *him! Do you people at CDR agree with the "quote" or with me?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Temps dropped drastically here too his weekend - snow showers forecast for some areas tonight.
> I'm well but a but worried about Lola after he didn't come out of his hide yesterday -until I took him out.
> He did eat some after his soak last night but nothing like he usually eats so not sure what's going on with him
> - will stay close today and see if I think a vet maybe needed.




hope lola is ok miss lyn


----------



## meech008

Good morning you guys  Hope everything is well as can be.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning you guys  Hope everything is well as can be.


Doing fine, how are you and Ben?


----------



## johnandjade

lazy day with no work today


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Doing fine, how are you and Ben?


We're well, taking it easy today. I'm wiped out. We're going to his aunt and uncle's tonight to help them put up their Christmas tree


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> lazy day with no work today


Nice!! A day like that is always welcome once in a while


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> We're well, taking it easy today. I'm wiped out. We're going to his aunt and uncle's tonight to help them put up their Christmas tree


Have a nice time!


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Just fine over here, as well. Pretty great! I'm taking Spanish now.


Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

True or false?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> True or false?




...and cost a fortune!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ...and cost a fortune!


Not if it's a land phone.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> lazy day with no work today


Hi John - what are you going to do with your time?
Lovely to have time to yourself isn't it?
Not sure if Lola is weeing - there's normally puddles around on her mats for me to mop up but nothing unless she's just using her substrate trays. May take them out to make sure she isn't having problems, she is well hydrated though and doesn't look puffy, maybe I'm worrying too much.


----------



## Gillian M

Although I'm single, I think many men-sorry gentlemen-are like math.Don't you?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We're well, taking it easy today. I'm wiped out. We're going to his aunt and uncle's tonight to help them put up their Christmas tree


Hi meech I just can't believe its that time of year again!!
Hope you have a good evening though it should be fun.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...and cost a fortune!


..........and some can't wait to be engaged !


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Not if it's a land phone.


My landline costs me more in line rental and tax (VAT) than calls!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> My landline costs me more in line rental and tax (VAT) than calls!!


Goodness! Why so? *if *I may ask.You needn't reply if you consider this a private issue:I respect privacy.

Here, a land phone, its line and.....caller id have become incredibly *cheap*, due to the fact that almost everyone has replaced them with cell phones. Since income is rather low here when talking of the "middle class" not very many people can afford both. Therefore, everyone in this class has chosen a cell phone, which I believe makes sense.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech I just can't believe its that time of year again!!
> Hope you have a good evening though it should be fun.


Hi Lyn! Seems like forever since we last talked! Yes it's great fun. Bens cousin Julia is 8 and she and I are very close. She's been a little clingy since her mom and dad split up so I try to be there as much as I can. We always read one of her little house on the Prarie books or one of her shel Silverstein books while I'm there!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! Why so? *if *I may ask.You needn't reply if you consider this a private issue:I respect privacy.
> 
> Here, a land phone, its line and.....caller id have become incredibly *cheap*, due to the fact that almost everyone has replaced them with cell phones. Since income is rather low here when talking of the "middle class" not very many people can afford both. Therefore, everyone in this class has chosen a cell phone, which I believe makes sense.


I've no idea Gillian! You would think the competition would drive prices down wouldn't you?
British Telecoms used to have the monopoly on land line services and although there are lots of companies offering phone services now the lines still belong to BT and rental is still paid to them.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! Seems like forever since we last talked! Yes it's great fun. Bens cousin Julia is 8 and she and I are very close. She's been a little clingy since her mom and dad split up so I try to be there as much as I can. We always read one of her little house on the Prarie books or one of her shel Silverstein books while I'm there!


Hi meech - yes we have been like ships that pass in the night lately!
Sounds like a very pleasant evening will be had by all!
My Xmas tree will come out of its box Xmas Eve and it's ready decorated, so just have to plug it in. It's just a token gesture really so that people don't think I'm a complete Scrooge!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech - yes we have been like ships that pass in the night lately!
> Sounds like a very pleasant evening will be had by all!
> My Xmas tree will come out of its box Xmas Eve and it's ready decorated, so just have to plug it in. It's just a token gesture really so that people don't think I'm a complete Scrooge!!!


Our own tree is only about 2 ft tall haha. It's our Charlie brown tree! We don't usually put it up lol


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Our own tree is only about 2 ft tall haha. It's our Charlie brown tree! We don't usually put it up lol


Mine is much bigger - all of 3 foot!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Mine is much bigger - all of 3 foot!!!


Ooooooo fancy! I'd love to go all out and decorate one year I just never seem to have time to do it.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I've no idea Gillian! You would think the competition would drive prices down wouldn't you?
> British Telecoms used to have the monopoly on land line services and although there are lots of companies offering phone services now the lines still belong to BT and rental is still paid to them.


Really strange. Competition should make prices drop automatically.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Ooooooo fancy! I'd love to go all out and decorate one year I just never seem to have time to do it.


In the years BL (before Lola) I was rarely home for Xmas - with one sister for Xmas and another for New Year so I've never really made much effort, but now I can't go far as no tort sitters. They have said I can take him and all his paraphernalia with me but it's a lot of disruption for him. Plus my nephew would be on his own, so I wouldn't leave him to spend Xmas all alone either so we'll keep each other company and - god help him - but I will be cooking lunch this year!!! We went out for lunch last year and it was awful so I really think I could do better even with my limited skills!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - what are you going to do with your time?
> Lovely to have time to yourself isn't it?
> Not sure if Lola is weeing - there's normally puddles around on her mats for me to mop up but nothing unless she's just using her substrate trays. May take them out to make sure she isn't having problems, she is well hydrated though and doesn't look puffy, maybe I'm worrying too much.




slept pretty much all day! it's our job to worry about our little friends, hopefully it is just the case :/


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> In the years BL (before Lola) I was rarely home for Xmas - with one sister for Xmas and another for New Year so I've never really made much effort, but now I can't go far as no tort sitters. They have said I can take him and all his paraphernalia with me but it's a lot of disruption for him. Plus my nephew would be on his own, so I wouldn't leave him to spend Xmas all alone either so we'll keep each other company and - god help him - but I will be cooking lunch this year!!! We went out for lunch last year and it was awful so I really think I could do better even with my limited skills!!


I bet you're a better cook!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I bet you're a better cook!


I certainly wouldn't claim that but I know my Xmas lunch will at least be served hot!


----------



## Lyn W

Cooeee!!
Anybody home?

Nope - oh well I will say goodnight and maybe catch up with some of you tomorrow.
Take care!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening friends


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Evening friends


Good morning! (It's almost 8.30 am here).


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! hope we are all having a good weekend, fido is.. he sniffed out the pellets under the greens



he also says to click on this link..


----------



## Lyn W

Morning John I clicked but nothing happened.
Hope you have a good Sunday its a beautiful sunny but *very* chilly day here!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning! (It's almost 8.30 am here).


Morning Gillian Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday @Gillian Moore




Hope you have a good day!


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday miss gillian!! hope you're having a great day


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

day of rest my bottom! one blind fixed, a window temporary fixed and another blind put up, living room tidyed, sky box fixed, shelf put up in bathroom and now to tidy the man cave. wibble!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> day of rest my bottom! one blind fixed, a window temporary fixed and another blind put up, living room tidyed, sky box fixed, shelf put up in bathroom and now to tidy the man cave. wibble!


No rest for the wicked John!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No rest for the wicked John!!




to be fair I did literally nothing yesterday. hows miss womblyn?


----------



## Lyn W

Ok thanks John keeping warm!!
Lola still not weeing that I can find - he's eating well and had a nice long soak
but I won't be happy till I find a puddle.
I've taken trays of substrate away so I can spot it if he does go.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ok thanks John keeping warm!!
> Lola still not weeing that I can find - he's eating well and had a nice long soak
> but I won't be happy till I find a puddle.
> I've taken trays of substrate away so I can spot it if he does go.



noticed a dip in temps here as well  , still warm for time of year though. 

might it be worth a try feeding some cucumber for extra hydration? lucky it's not a problem I've encountered (yet). fidos more than regular with 1s and 2s


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> noticed a dip in temps here as well  , still warm for time of year though.
> 
> might it be worth a try feeding some cucumber for extra hydration? lucky it's not a problem I've encountered (yet). fidos more than regular with 1s and 2s


Yes he's had some cucumber, food well sprayed so there's fluids going in - just doesn't seem to be coming out!
Temps are fine too - if nothing by tomorrow then we are off to the vet to make sure there's no blockage.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes he's had some cucumber, food well sprayed so there's fluids going in - just doesn't seem to be coming out!
> Temps are fine too - if nothing by tomorrow then we are off to the vet to make sure there's no blockage.



perhaps he has a puncture 
poor chap  how was the urates last time you seen? 

lunch with sis this weekend?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> perhaps he has a puncture
> poor chap  how was the urates last time you seen?
> 
> lunch with sis this weekend?


Urates on Thurs soft and creamy which is good.

Sister rang to invite me to lunch but I want to stay home to keep an eye on Lola
so it will be a tin of soup for me later!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Urates on Thurs soft and creamy which is good.
> 
> Sister rang to invite me to lunch but I want to stay home to keep an eye on Lola
> so it will be a tin of soup for me later!!




at least you know he's hydrated thats a shame you can't meet your sis, but I guess duty calls. 


at least you're dinner will be souper


----------



## Lyn W

Yeah, not a patch on a roast dinner but never mind I need to see a puddle of wee and then I'll be happy!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yeah, not a patch on a roast dinner but never mind I need to see a puddle of wee and then I'll be happy!




indeed not  , think jades doing roast chicken and yorkie puds tonight


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> indeed not  , think jades doing roast chicken and yorkie puds tonight


..........with roast spuds?
Lovely!
if I wasn't so lazy and could be bothered to empty my bottles of wine out of my oven then I could probably do that!
Think I will have to visit a carvery this week!!


----------



## jaizei

Do y'all have a Thanksgiving-like holiday over there (eat lots of food in preparation for the holiday season)? Or is this just another week for you?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Do y'all have a Thanksgiving-like holiday over there (eat lots of food in preparation for the holiday season)? Or is this just another week for you?


No Thanksgiving here - just another week...we stuff the turkey and ourselves at Christmas


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ..........with roast spuds?
> Lovely!
> if I wasn't so lazy and could be bothered to empty my bottles of wine out of my oven then I could probably do that!
> Think I will have to visit a carvery this week!!




not sure but I hope so! she made ginger bread men the other day as well  she does put the oven to good use... think I'd prefer it full of wine though!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not sure but I hope so! she made ginger bread men the other day as well  she does put the oven to good use... think I'd prefer it full of wine though!


I don't actually drink that much, I get given it as presents and so it has to go somewhere and as the oven just takes up space decided to make it my wine 'cellar'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I don't actually drink that much, I get given it as presents and so it has to go somewhere and as the oven just takes up space decided to make it my wine 'cellar'




I remember you saying, its a good use of space . on that note I think i'll go get a couple beers , think i may have to get jade to stitch my finger later :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I remember you saying, its a good use of space . on that note I think i'll go get a couple beers , think i may have to get jade to stitch my finger later :/


What have you done to your finger?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What have you done to your finger?




its split due to dryness and the chemicals I work with and just won't heal :/ it's either a stitch to bind it or super glue me thinks


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> its split due to dryness and the chemicals I work with and just won't heal :/ it's either a stitch to bind it or super glue me thinks


You need to wear your marigolds to protect those little pinkies!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You need to wear your marigolds to protect those little pinkies!!




I actually have a pink pair!!


----------



## johnandjade

jades gingerbread men..


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> jades gingerbread men..
> View attachment 156445



For a second, I thought something had happened to the gingerbread men on the second row.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> For a second, I thought something had happened to the gingerbread men on the second row.




she got cookie cutters and had to try em out, no wonder I'm loosing all my teeth! 

how's you today sir?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> For a second, I thought something had happened to the gingerbread men on the second row.




.. its suriken for the gingerbread ninjas


----------



## johnandjade

t time


----------



## johnandjade

according to the fact on the cigarette papers... a rat can swim for 72hrs non stop and jump down 50ft without injures, they can even go longer without water than camels! 

wither true or not is a different story... I know the the kind of people these products target


----------



## johnandjade

a pigeon can process visual information 3 times faster than a human... in my case I don't doubt it at all!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> according to the fact on the cigarette papers... a rat can swim for 72hrs non stop and jump down 50ft without injures, they can even go longer without water than camels!
> 
> wither true or not is a different story... I know the the kind of people these products target


Wonder how they found all that out?
How many rats they drowned in the process or dropped from different heights or dehydrated.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wonder how they found all that out?
> How many rats they drowned in the process or dropped from different heights or dehydrated.




ever seen the film ' catch me if you can' ? 

.. the story about the 2mice in the barrle of milk?


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> she got cookie cutters and had to try em out, no wonder I'm loosing all my teeth!
> 
> how's you today sir?



The usual. If you're gonna call me sir, I'll need a fancier hat.


----------



## johnandjade

2 mice fall into a barrel of milk...

the first mouse gives up straight away, and drowns. the second mouse, had a different outlook...

that second mouse started swimming and kept on swimming (like dory on finding nemo) ...that little mouse kept on swimming till eventually that barrel of milk turned to cheese and he climbed on out. 



love that story, its a good outlook

oh and the mouse went on to live happily ever after


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> The usual. If you're gonna call me sir, I'll need a fancier hat.




as jagger once sang, ' i cant get no hattisfaction'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ever seen the film ' catch me if you can' ?
> 
> .. the story about the 2mice in the barrle of milk?


Nope not caught that one. Was it a good tail?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday @Gillian Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good day!


Hi Lyn. And thanks so much the *lovely* post. Exceptional, and sweet! Once again, thanks.Appreciate it.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. And thanks so much the *lovely* post. Exceptional, and sweet! Once again, thanks.Appreciate it.


Hi Gillian hope its not been too cold for you there today, Its only about 4'C here!
Have you done anything special or just had a nice quite day?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nope not caught that one. Was it a good tail?




only if you're 'rat arsed'


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian hope its not been too cold for you there today, Its only about 4'C here!
> Have you done anything special or just had a nice quite day?


Went out for lunch with one of the few friends I have here. We had.....Italian food which I love. My friend likes it too-something very different from the food she eats daily. We then came to my home and she'd ordered candles (GOD knows how many!! ) and choc cake......yummy! I must have put on some weight today. Her present was a wonderful necklace with the letter "G". 

It's cold, and extremely windy, but at least it didn't rain as was predicted. Wow.......I keep saying it's cold here (temp reached a maximum of 15 degrees C), butt when you said it's about four degrees C back there, I stopped to think: "Goodness. it's nice and 'warm' here."

How are you and how's Lola today? Hope you're well and that Lola has "recovered" and is now eating. Oli is fine. He was in deep sleep till the moment we came home. Once my friend left, I soaked Oli and he ate. That was his present to me: he does give me a hard time in Winter.

Once again thanks for everything Lyn. Appreciate it.


----------



## johnandjade

glad you had a good day gillian  happy birthday again maam  

miss womblyn, I hope for pee!

jades only made homemade yorkie puds  , dinner and a film then off to bed, don't know what tomorrow holds, place I've been working has there own guy stating tomorrow:/ 

nos da ladies and won't see you tomorrow I hope


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> glad you had a good day gillian  happy birthday again maam
> 
> miss womblyn, I hope for pee!
> 
> jades only made homemade yorkie puds  , dinner and a film then off to bed, don't know what tomorrow holds, place I've been working has there own guy stating tomorrow:/
> 
> nos da ladies and won't see you tomorrow I hope


Thanks.


----------



## AZtortMom

Miss Gillan


----------



## meech008

Happy Birthday @gillian!!!!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> its split due to dryness and the chemicals I work with and just won't heal :/ it's either a stitch to bind it or super glue me thinks


Superglue would probably work better. You have to keep stitches dry. I hope it starts feeling better!


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone! Hope everyone's day is going great and that Gillian had a GREAT birthday! You deserve it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad you had a good day gillian  happy birthday again maam
> 
> miss womblyn, I hope for pee!
> 
> jades only made homemade yorkie puds  , dinner and a film then off to bed, don't know what tomorrow holds, place I've been working has there own guy stating tomorrow:/
> 
> nos da ladies and won't see you tomorrow I hope


Thanks John. Enjoy your meal. I was going to have soup but think I'll push the boat out and have a Microwaveable jacket potato with cheese and beans. Have a good evening and hope tomorrow is a good day for you in spite of the new bloke. I'll let you know if anything is forthcoming or of Lola is just taking the .......... well you know!!
Nos da!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone! Hope everyone's day is going great and that Gillian had a GREAT birthday! You deserve it!


hi meech how has your day been so far?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Went out for lunch with one of the few friends I have here. We had.....Italian food which I love. My friend likes it too-something very different from the food she eats daily. We then came to my home and she'd ordered candles (GOD knows how many!! ) and choc cake......yummy! I must have put on some weight today. Her present was a wonderful necklace with the letter "G".
> 
> It's cold, and extremely windy, but at least it didn't rain as was predicted. Wow.......I keep saying it's cold here (temp reached a maximum of 15 degrees C), butt when you said it's about four degrees C back there, I stopped to think: "Goodness. it's nice and 'warm' here."
> 
> How are you and how's Lola today? Hope you're well and that Lola has "recovered" and is now eating. Oli is fine. He was in deep sleep till the moment we came home. Once my friend left, I soaked Oli and he ate. That was his present to me: he does give me a hard time in Winter.
> 
> Once again thanks for everything Lyn. Appreciate it.


What a lovely day! It's nice to be spoiled isn't it?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> hi meech how has your day been so far?


It'd been good! We're having thanksgiving at our house this year do I've been dashing about getting ready. How's Lola?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It'd been good! We're having thanksgiving at our house this year do I've been dashing about getting ready. How's Lola?


Lola's still not weeing but eating and active. Just talking to Anyfoot about it. It could be that temps have suddenly plummeted since Friday so it could be a reaction to that - hanging on to wee to keep hydrated. Fingers - as well as legs - crossed.
When is thanksgiving for you? We don't have that in UK


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Lola's still not weeing but eating and active. Just talking to Anyfoot about it. It could be that temps have suddenly plummeted since Friday so it could be a reaction to that - hanging on to wee to keep hydrated. Fingers - as well as legs - crossed.
> When is thanksgiving for you? We don't have that in UK


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both! Thanksgiving is this Thursday. The last Thursday in November actually. I'm seriously hoping I'm as good of a coon as Ben says or we are going to have 20 very unhappy people


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both! Thanksgiving is this Thursday. The last Thursday in November actually. I'm seriously hoping I'm as good of a coon as Ben says or we are going to have 20 very unhappy people


Wow that's a lot to cook for!!
I don't think my oven would be big enough for the Turkey I expect you'll be having.
I'm sure you'll be fine and hope you have a lovely meal!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's a lot to cook for!!
> I don't think my oven would be big enough for the Turkey I expect you'll be having.
> I'm sure you'll be fine and hope you have a lovely meal!!


Thanks Lyn! I hope so. We have an 18 lb turkey but my grandparents are bringing a ham too so that's will be nice


----------



## Lyn W

I have a few things to do before bed - dreaded ironing included!
So better say goodnight now.
Hope anyone who pops in has a lovely evening,
and I'll see you soon.
Night Night all


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Superglue would probably work better. You have to keep stitches dry. I hope it starts feeling better!




stitched it last night myself! with a little help from jade. didn't tie it off right though so they came undone lol.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both! Thanksgiving is this Thursday. The last Thursday in November actually. I'm seriously hoping I'm as good of a coon as Ben says or we are going to have 20 very unhappy people




oops! spot the typo! im sure you are a great cook


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! hope we all had a good weekend, back to reality now  booo. 

down to 5C today, feels colder with wind chill but its dry for now. dug out the longjohns or as i call em, longmes, so nice and toasty 

lets get Monday delt with, where is that coffee machine?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely day! It's nice to be spoiled isn't it?


Good day Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well. Oh yes at least one year i guess we all need to be spoiled.

Still cold weather? I went to buy a couple of things from a nearby supermarket and froze to death! Can't wait to go to Aqaba where temp *NOW *is 29 degrees C!! In Amman it's only 15-16 degrees C and at night temp falls to 6-7 degrees C. Am waiting for Oli's new enclosure, which is not yet ready.


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Who'd thunk, there's a camel for every day of the week.


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> View attachment 156560


Wait til......Adam sees this!


----------



## johnandjade

shift over


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! hope we all had a good weekend, back to reality now  booo.
> 
> down to 5C today, feels colder with wind chill but its dry for now. dug out the longjohns or as i call em, longmes, so nice and toasty
> 
> lets get Monday delt with, where is that coffee machine?


Only 1'C when I left for work - had to scrape a lot of ice off the car too. Brrrrr!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> shift over


Sorry didn't realise I was taking up so much room!


----------



## Lyn W

A quick hello - just popping out so see you when I get back.
Still no wee from Lola but he's still eating well!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Only 1'C when I left for work - had to scrape a lot of ice off the car too. Brrrrr!!!




bad mistake putting on the termals here, i was roasting all day


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> bad mistake putting on the termals here, i was roasting all day



lIKE i ALWAYS SAY- IF YOU'RE COLD, YOU'RE PROBABLY NOT WORKING HARD ENOUGH. 


Also, whoops, I forgot to turn the caps lock off after I finished filling out a form


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy here too friends. My life, understandably has been somewhat busy/complicated lately but I'm here off and on. I'm healing, and that's a good thing, and negativity has moved on out of my house.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Good evening cold dark roomers!! 
How is everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> lIKE i ALWAYS SAY- IF YOU'RE COLD, YOU'RE PROBABLY NOT WORKING HARD ENOUGH.
> 
> 
> Also, whoops, I forgot to turn the caps lock off after I finished filling out a form


I just thought you were shouting.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy here too friends. My life, understandably has been somewhat busy/complicated lately but I'm here off and on. I'm healing, and that's a good thing, and negativity has moved on out of my house.


Hi Ken, only yesterday I was only thinking we hadn't seen much of you lately.
Good to hear you're still on the mend and being positive.
What have you been up to?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good evening cold dark roomers!!
> How is everyone?


Hi Kirsty all good with me except for worrying about Lola not weeing.
Anyfoot thinks it's just the weather and recycling wee thing they do so giving her a another day or so then vet.
How are you and what have you been up to?


----------



## Lyn W

During an interesting conversation in class about being a blood donor...........

Pupil: How much blood have we got?
Me: Depends on your age and size.
I expect I have about 7 or 8 pints of blood.
Pupil: (after looking me up and down) So - how far up your legs does that come?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty all good with me except for worrying about Lola not weeing.
> Anyfoot thinks it's just the weather and recycling wee thing they do so giving her a another day or so then vet.
> How are you and what have you been up to?


Oh no poor Lola  is he drinking? Maybe give him a nice long soak for half an hour or so? Sorry if I'm repeating what you've already been told.
I am okay - just really busy with work. Also found out why beastie wasn't eating. He has mouth rot. He had no signs at all until last week and we went to the vets again because he's still not eating and I have done everything in my power to get the temps up and they are now exactly where they need to be! When he checked his mouth (this was the fourth time!) he noticed there was some marks - they are barely even visible! But he has taken a swab of it and it's been sent away for the bacteria to grow so they can determine exactly what it is. In the mean time I've to swap his mouth with a diluted F10 solution and I have to oral meds to give him. Baytril and Metacam, one is an antibiotic and the other is a pain killer. It's stressing my poor boy out needing to force open his mouth but at least we know what the problem is 
I asked the vet what could've caused this and he said that stress is a big factor (he was very stressed when we moved and that was when he started acting different!!)

Ahh - that felt good to get off my chest, poor beastie and Lola


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh no poor Lola  is he drinking? Maybe give him a nice long soak for half an hour or so? Sorry if I'm repeating what you've already been told.
> I am okay - just really busy with work. Also found out why beastie wasn't eating. He has mouth rot. He had no signs at all until last week and we went to the vets again because he's still not eating and I have done everything in my power to get the temps up and they are now exactly where they need to be! When he checked his mouth (this was the fourth time!) he noticed there was some marks - they are barely even visible! But he has taken a swab of it and it's been sent away for the bacteria to grow so they can determine exactly what it is. In the mean time I've to swap his mouth with a diluted F10 solution and I have to oral meds to give him. Baytril and Metacam, one is an antibiotic and the other is a pain killer. It's stressing my poor boy out needing to force open his mouth but at least we know what the problem is
> I asked the vet what could've caused this and he said that stress is a big factor (he was very stressed when we moved and that was when he started acting different!!)
> 
> Ahh - that felt good to get off my chest, poor beastie and Lola


Poor Beastie too, what are the symptons of that?
They are so easily affected by changes aren't they? I hope he is better soon.
I do worry about him - especially as I am in work and not here to keep an eye on him. I did manage to pop home today at lunchtime just to make sure he had eaten and was relieved to see he had, but would feel better if he left me a big puddle!
Lola has a warm soak everyday because I don't see him drink so its my way of keeping an eye on him and making sure he is hydrated. His food is well sprayed as well.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> During an interesting conversation in class about being a blood donor...........
> 
> Pupil: How much blood have we got?
> Me: Depends on your age and size.
> I expect I have about 7 or 8 pints of blood.
> Pupil: (after looking me up and down) So - how far up your legs does that come?


I think I will show the start of this old classic tomorrow!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> oops! spot the typo! im sure you are a great cook


Oh no!  I really meant cook!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Poor Beastie too, what are the symptons of that?
> They are so easily affected by changes aren't they? I hope he is better soon.
> I do worry about him - especially as I am in work and not here to keep an eye on him. I did manage to pop home today at lunchtime just to make sure he had eaten and was relieved to see he had, but would feel better if he left me a big puddle!
> Lola has a warm soak everyday because I don't see him drink so its my way of keeping an eye on him and making sure he is hydrated. His food is well sprayed as well.


He looks rather anemic and refusing to eat. Like yourself I am bathing him every day to make sure he is well hydrated. They are and the thing that frustrates me is I moved house on the 28th of August and that's such a long time to be ill and stressed- I can't help but blame myself  
Is he maybe peeing and your not seeing it? how are your temps? Is it maybe that he's trying to retain his water because the temps are dropping? I know leopards dont hibernate but just a thought


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> He looks rather anemic and refusing to eat. Like yourself I am bathing him every day to make sure he is well hydrated. They are and the thing that frustrates me is I moved house on the 28th of August and that's such a long time to be ill and stressed- I can't help but blame myself
> Is he maybe peeing and your not seeing it? how are your temps? Is it maybe that he's trying to retain his water because the temps are dropping? I know leopards dont hibernate but just a thought


Possible but not usual for him just to use his substrate he leaves puddles all over the place.
His temps haven't changed but maybe he is reacting to the change outside - will give him till tomorrow evening I think, I would never forgive myself if anything happens that could have been prevented.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Long old drive then?


9.5 hours to get out of Florida And Into Georgia. But it's about 25 degrees cooler here. I'm sitting on my mother's front porch and it's about 46 degrees. Nice.
Today we went to the Albany zoo but most of the animals were hidden.
......Miss you guys. Bye.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> 9.5 hours to get out of Florida And Into Georgia. But it's about 25 degrees cooler here. I'm sitting on my mother's front porch and it's about 46 degrees. Nice.
> Today we went to the Albany zoo but most of the animals were hidden.
> ......Miss you guys. Bye.


Wow what a long drive! That's longer than it takes to drive the length of the UK!!
Good to hear from you Ed Thanks for the 'postcard'
Glad you arrived safely and are having a good time
Speak soon!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Possible but not usual for him just to use his substrate he leaves puddles all over the place.
> His temps haven't changed but maybe he is reacting to the change outside - will give him till tomorrow evening I think, I would never forgive myself if anything happens that could have been prevented.


You know I think they notice the darker nights too and that makes them lazier and their natural instincts kick in. 
I hope he does a pee for you soon! 
I am away to bed now. Enjoy the rest of your night


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> 9.5 hours to get out of Florida And Into Georgia. But it's about 25 degrees cooler here. I'm sitting on my mother's front porch and it's about 46 degrees. Nice.
> Today we went to the Albany zoo but most of the animals were hidden.
> ......Miss you guys. Bye.


Hope you have a good time!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> You know I think they notice the darker nights too and that makes them lazier and their natural instincts kick in.
> I hope he does a pee for you soon!
> I am away to bed now. Enjoy the rest of your night


Night Kirsty I'm off to the land of Nod too!
See you soon


----------



## Lyn W

Good night to all visitors to the CDR
have fun!
See you soon


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> lIKE i ALWAYS SAY- IF YOU'RE COLD, YOU'RE PROBABLY NOT WORKING HARD ENOUGH.
> 
> 
> Also, whoops, I forgot to turn the caps lock off after I finished filling out a form




totally agree


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! strange thing happened today... it's not raining!!! 

hope we are all well, sorry to hear we have a few sick torts just now  , they are tough little guys and I'm sure with a little TLC they will be back to normal soon


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Where has the time gone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Guys! I scheduled my registry exam today! I (hopefully) will be a registered radiography on January 19th!


Hurraaaaaahhhhhhh for Meech!!!! 
Great news!!!! 
I shall write this in wifey's diary. 
I know you'll be fine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> entered a raffle last week at work for children in need.... I only won a car!!!!
> 
> seriously!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the one on the left,
> View attachment 156209


Congratulations!!!!!!!!
It's gotta help you in practicing for your driving test!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning CDR's I'm heading to the hospital because my dad is unresponsive and it sounds as if he has brain damage please say some prayers for my family and him please we are just devastated
> 
> Thank you friends
> Shannon


So, so, sorry, Shannon.
Only just read this, and hoping for better news later on in the posts.
Will be with you in heart and mind from now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!
> It's gotta help you in practicing for your driving test!




how things mr adam? hope you're having a good time


----------



## jaizei

I may have to spend this upcoming extended weekend making Judge Dredd gifs/clips. Seems to be a paucity of them everytime I go to find one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 156248


Interesting.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you! I'm ready to be done and have a job! I just had a clinical site that I've been to recently contact me and ask for my resume.


Hurrrraaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Excellent!!!!!
Things are going well for you.
great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. My father passed away tonight. He's no longer suffering. I probably won't be around on the forum for a bit, I have plenty to do. Thank you all for being awesome.


I am so, so devastated by this. 
Sorry I wasn't there for you, for what it would have been worth.
Our thoughts are very much with you and all your family at this time.
Bless you all.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am so, so devastated by this.
> Sorry I wasn't there for you, for what it would have been worth.
> Our thoughts are very much with you and all your family at this time.
> Bless you all.


Adam, thank you again. I'm thankful to have you and other members on here to make me smile. That is plenty and just what I need. You have a great day my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> But I *LOVE *him! Do you people at CDR agree with the "quote" or with me?


Hi, Gillian, I agree with you.
Imaginary numbers are cool, not this meme.
Hope you and Oli are well.
Tidgy's been missing her boyfriend so sends several kisses to make up.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurraaaaaahhhhhhh for Meech!!!!
> Great news!!!!
> I shall write this in wifey's diary.
> I know you'll be fine!


!!!!!!welcome back Adam!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday miss gillian!! hope you're having a great day


Hi John and thanks!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, I agree with you.
> Imaginary numbers are cool, not this meme.
> Hope you and Oli are well.
> Tidgy's been missing her boyfriend so sends several kisses to make up.


Hi Adam, hope you're all well.

Oli  too has missed Tidgy, and now that he knows she's "around" he has calmed down, and has eaten well (touch wood).  

Regards to Wifey and to you, and the usual kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.



You know come to think of it, I think that not starting this thread with 'Hello darkness, my old friend' was quite the missed opportunity.


----------



## jaizei

Better 25,506 posts late than never, right?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! strange thing happened today... it's not raining!!!
> 
> hope we are all well, sorry to hear we have a few sick torts just now  , they are tough little guys and I'm sure with a little TLC they will be back to normal soon


Please to report Lola left a lot of wee to mop up today - never been so pleased to do it.
It is slightly warmer today and I have added some bubble wrap 'blinds' to the windows to insulate those a bit more so mayve it is all temp related, byt to just stop weeing like that really had me worried.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> You know come to think of it, I think that not starting this thread with 'Hello darkness, my old friend' was quite the missed opportunity.


Yeah - but the Sound of Silence doesn't happen very often here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> according to the fact on the cigarette papers... a rat can swim for 72hrs non stop and jump down 50ft without injures, they can even go longer without water than camels!
> 
> wither true or not is a different story... I know the the kind of people these products target


Tis true and so is the pigeons processing speed for some things, particularly visual information.


----------



## Lyn W

Welcome back Adam hope you and Wifey had a good time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2 mice fall into a barrel of milk...
> 
> the first mouse gives up straight away, and drowns. the second mouse, had a different outlook...
> 
> that second mouse started swimming and kept on swimming (like dory on finding nemo) ...that little mouse kept on swimming till eventually that barrel of milk turned to cheese and he climbed on out.
> 
> 
> 
> love that story, its a good outlook
> 
> oh and the mouse went on to live happily ever after


And I go the cheese!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Please to report Lola left a lot of wee to mop up today - never been so pleased to do it.
> It is slightly warmer today and I have added some bubble wrap 'blinds' to the windows to insulate those a bit more so mayve it is all temp related, byt to just stop weeing like that really had me worried.




woohoo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo


weehee!


----------



## johnandjade

off home for tea then it's lesson time

pasta tonight, can't complain had roast dinners the last couple nights


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. And thanks so much the *lovely* post. Exceptional, and sweet! Once again, thanks.Appreciate it.


Hi, Gillian,!!!!
Hope you had a wonderful birthday, sorry I missed it.
21 again?
Hope you have a wonderful year to come, too


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off home for tea then it's lesson time
> 
> pasta tonight, can't complain had roast dinners the last couple nights


Good luck with the driving!
How did you get on with that other bloke at work?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with the driving!
> How did you get on with that other bloke at work?




fankooo 

they have him as a lakie, fuels cars etc. which is nice as not under my feet. i got asked to bring couple guys in tomorrow as is busy (well see).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Went out for lunch with one of the few friends I have here. We had.....Italian food which I love. My friend likes it too-something very different from the food she eats daily. We then came to my home and she'd ordered candles (GOD knows how many!! ) and choc cake......yummy! I must have put on some weight today. Her present was a wonderful necklace with the letter "G".
> 
> It's cold, and extremely windy, but at least it didn't rain as was predicted. Wow.......I keep saying it's cold here (temp reached a maximum of 15 degrees C), butt when you said it's about four degrees C back there, I stopped to think: "Goodness. it's nice and 'warm' here."
> 
> How are you and how's Lola today? Hope you're well and that Lola has "recovered" and is now eating. Oli is fine. He was in deep sleep till the moment we came home. Once my friend left, I soaked Oli and he ate. That was his present to me: he does give me a hard time in Winter.
> 
> Once again thanks for everything Lyn. Appreciate it.


So glad you had a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 156560


Firstly, Monday's my day off
Secondly, that' camel's being impolite (not surprising)
Thirdly, it's a camel
Minus points


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Who'd thunk, there's a camel for every day of the week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wait til......Adam sees this!


Quite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy here too friends. My life, understandably has been somewhat busy/complicated lately but I'm here off and on. I'm healing, and that's a good thing, and negativity has moved on out of my house.


Good to have you back, Ken
But missed you again 
Glad to hear all is more positive and the healing continues
Speak soon, I hope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh no poor Lola  is he drinking? Maybe give him a nice long soak for half an hour or so? Sorry if I'm repeating what you've already been told.
> I am okay - just really busy with work. Also found out why beastie wasn't eating. He has mouth rot. He had no signs at all until last week and we went to the vets again because he's still not eating and I have done everything in my power to get the temps up and they are now exactly where they need to be! When he checked his mouth (this was the fourth time!) he noticed there was some marks - they are barely even visible! But he has taken a swab of it and it's been sent away for the bacteria to grow so they can determine exactly what it is. In the mean time I've to swap his mouth with a diluted F10 solution and I have to oral meds to give him. Baytril and Metacam, one is an antibiotic and the other is a pain killer. It's stressing my poor boy out needing to force open his mouth but at least we know what the problem is
> I asked the vet what could've caused this and he said that stress is a big factor (he was very stressed when we moved and that was when he started acting different!!)
> 
> Ahh - that felt good to get off my chest, poor beastie and Lola


Hi, Kirsty!!!!
So sorry to hear about beastie, hoping he makes a speedy recovery, I think people often underestimate the damage stress can do to torts.
Been missing you around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> He looks rather anemic and refusing to eat. Like yourself I am bathing him every day to make sure he is well hydrated. They are and the thing that frustrates me is I moved house on the 28th of August and that's such a long time to be ill and stressed- I can't help but blame myself
> Is he maybe peeing and your not seeing it? how are your temps? Is it maybe that he's trying to retain his water because the temps are dropping? I know leopards dont hibernate but just a thought


Don't blame yourself, you had to move with him, he had to go with you.
He will be adjusted soon, and once cured, will be happier than ever. 
Just give him even more love than usual .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> 9.5 hours to get out of Florida And Into Georgia. But it's about 25 degrees cooler here. I'm sitting on my mother's front porch and it's about 46 degrees. Nice.
> Today we went to the Albany zoo but most of the animals were hidden.
> ......Miss you guys. Bye.


Thanks for posting, Ed.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how things mr adam? hope you're having a good time


Hi, John, been good, back now for a bit.
Sleeping on and off today and watching some Doctor Who as the anniversary was yesterday.
Still not seen Saturday's episode.
Seems you've been keeping well ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I may have to spend this upcoming extended weekend making Judge Dredd gifs/clips. Seems to be a paucity of them everytime I go to find one.


Probably because the comic strips are far better than the movies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Adam, thank you again. I'm thankful to have you and other members on here to make me smile. That is plenty and just what I need. You have a great day my friend



And you have so many good memories of a good man to treasure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> !!!!!!welcome back Adam!!!!


Thank, you!!!
I thank you, Michelle! 
It's good to be back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, hope you're all well.
> 
> Oli  too has missed Tidgy, and now that he knows she's "around" he has calmed down, and has eaten well (touch wood).
> 
> Regards to Wifey and to you, and the usual kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli.


Thanks, Gillian.
Wifey says hi, and Tidgy sends you both a hug.
It's actually cold here today!
Brrrrr!!!!
I shall have a word.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Please to report Lola left a lot of wee to mop up today - never been so pleased to do it.
> It is slightly warmer today and I have added some bubble wrap 'blinds' to the windows to insulate those a bit more so mayve it is all temp related, byt to just stop weeing like that really had me worried.


Yay go Lola!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian,!!!!
> Hope you had a wonderful birthday, sorry I missed it.
> 21 again?
> Hope you have a wonderful year to come, too


Gillian I'm sorry I missed your Birthday!!! I hope it was a great one!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You know come to think of it, I think that not starting this thread with 'Hello darkness, my old friend' was quite the missed opportunity.


"Hello cold and darkness, my old friends, perhaps."
And it's not usually the sound of silence in here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Better 25,506 posts late than never, right?


Ha de ha.
Right!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Quick in and out again.
Today was the River Aquarium. Lots of turtles..
I took photos but they want to take forever to download. Sorry.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kirsty!!!!
> So sorry to hear about beastie, hoping he makes a speedy recovery, I think people often underestimate the damage stress can do to torts.
> Been missing you around here.


Hello Adam and welcome back! 
Beastie is doing well - he is beginning to show colour again which is really promising! I'm hoping the vets will contact me tomorrow with the lab results to get it nailed down at last. 
It's refreshing though to know what was driving him to be so poorly and the only way is up from here now he is being treated 

How was your holiday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Please to report Lola left a lot of wee to mop up today - never been so pleased to do it.
> It is slightly warmer today and I have added some bubble wrap 'blinds' to the windows to insulate those a bit more so mayve it is all temp related, byt to just stop weeing like that really had me worried.


Huuuurrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Lyn!
Been reading your posts of Lola with some worry, so very happy he's peed!
Isn't it amazing how much we adore them pooing and peeing.
Hopefully, Lola will be fine now as he gets used to winter.
I think Craig was right, it often effects them if there is a change in temps, even if their enclosure stays the same, they are very sensitive to changes in the weather and holding in liquid is one of the automatic responses, it seems.
All the best to you both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah - but the Sound of Silence doesn't happen very often here!


Snap!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Adam hope you and Wifey had a good time.


Thanks, Lyn, we did, it was great!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys I'm back.
Sorry I have been gone so long, I've been on cheddar and spuds threads 

How are you all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> weehee!


Weeweewee!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Quick in and out again.
> Today was the River Aquarium. Lots of turtles..
> I took photos but they want to take forever to download. Sorry.


Photos or it didn't happen! 
Good to see you, Ed! 
Hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam and welcome back!
> Beastie is doing well - he is beginning to show colour again which is really promising! I'm hoping the vets will contact me tomorrow with the lab results to get it nailed down at last.
> It's refreshing though to know what was driving him to be so poorly and the only way is up from here now he is being treated
> 
> How was your holiday?


So glad beastie is making progress, onwards and upwards, now! 
Great hols thanks, nice break, bought lots of stuff and wifey was happy, so all good.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So glad beastie is making progress, onwards and upwards, now!
> Great hols thanks, nice break, bought lots of stuff and wifey was happy, so all good.


Ohhhh buying stuff is always fun and exciting!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Huuuurrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hi, Lyn!
> Been reading your posts of Lola with some worry, so very happy he's peed!
> Isn't it amazing how much we adore them pooing and peeing.
> Hopefully, Lola will be fine now as he gets used to winter.
> I think Craig was right, it often effects them if there is a change in temps, even if their enclosure stays the same, they are very sensitive to changes in the weather and holding in liquid is one of the automatic responses, it seems.
> All the best to you both.


They are strange creatures! I was getting worried about toxins and all sorts. I took him out for a spin in the car on Saturday to encourage a poop because I thought if he was constipated it could be affecting his bladder/tubes - it certainly worked but took another 3 days for a wee so don't think the two were related. I must brush up on my tort anatomy!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Quick in and out again.
> Today was the River Aquarium. Lots of turtles..
> I took photos but they want to take forever to download. Sorry.


Glad you are having a good time Ed.
Will look forward to the pics.


----------



## meech008

Hi everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys I'm back.
> Sorry I have been gone so long, I've been on cheddar and spuds threads
> 
> How are you all?


Hi, Spud's mum.
Just back from a lovely little break.
Hope you, your pets and your family have been keeping well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ohhhh buying stuff is always fun and exciting!!!


Christmas presents, books, British food supplies, fossils.
All great stuff!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's mum.
> Just back from a lovely little break.
> Hope you, your pets and your family have been keeping well.


Yeah, we're okay thank you.


----------



## spud's_mum

smiley money eating a treat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They are strange creatures! I was getting worried about toxins and all sorts. I took him out for a spin in the car on Saturday to encourage a poop because I thought if he was constipated it could be affecting his bladder/tubes - it certainly worked but took another 3 days for a wee so don't think the two were related. I must brush up on my tort anatomy!


Yeah, although they have a common opening for all the bodily functions, the bladder and intestines are still totally separate and effected by different things. 
However a complete faecal blockage at the end of the cloaca would block liquids too,I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi everyone!


Good evening, meech!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 156678
> smiley money eating a treat


Yuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hi, Monty!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 156678
> smiley money eating a treat


Yes he does look like he's smiling!
I bet if you tried to take it off him he'd have your hand off though!!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hi everyone!


Hi meech!
How's your day?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, meech!





Lyn W said:


> Hi meech!
> How's your day?


My day is good! I'm exceptionally tired so that must mean I did something right? So glad to hear Lola weed! Not feeling making dinner tonight so super simple chicken covered in Italien dressing with green beans for dinner tonight  what'd d you guys have?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> My day is good! I'm exceptionally tired so that must mean I did something right? So glad to hear Lola weed! Not feeling making dinner tonight so super simple chicken covered in Italien dressing with green beans for dinner tonight  what'd d you guys have?


I don't blame you for taking it easy on the cooking when you have a big day coming up on Thurs.
I went to a lot of trouble tonight - and had a bowl of cereal!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hi Noel how are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel how are you?


Hey Lyn  *waves* 
I'm doing good. 
How's it going?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hey Lyn  *waves*
> I'm doing good.
> How's it going?


Fine thanks Noel feeling a bit more relaxed now Lola has had a few good wees.
I don't know who was more relieved him or me!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well time for me to hit the hay,
So see you tomorrow
Take care
Night Night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Well time for me to hit the hay,
> So see you tomorrow
> Take care
> Night Night.


Good night and take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Evening, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well time for me to hit the hay,
> So see you tomorrow
> Take care
> Night Night.


Nos da, Lyn! 
Sleep well.
have a good day tomorrow and catch you later on for some quiz questions.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Noel!


Evening Adam, 
How are you?
Welcome back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening Adam,
> How are you?
> Welcome back


i'm very well thank you, though I now need a rest to recover from my holiday.
Hope you've been keeping well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm very well thank you, though I now need a rest to recover from my holiday.
> Hope you've been keeping well.


I am 
I get pretty busy at this of year, but it's all good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I am
> I get pretty busy at this of year, but it's all good


Splendid!!!
I'm busy again from tomorrow (today!) but it'll be easier after a break.(I hope!).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's so good to be back, but must turn in for a bit now.
Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See you all in the morning for a quick 'Hi' before work.
Lovely to see you all being nice, friendly and supportive of each other over the last few days.
You're a nice bunch of people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And thanks to you all for keeping The Cold Dark Room nice and busy whilst I was absent.
Good night friends!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, John, been good, back now for a bit.
> Sleeping on and off today and watching some Doctor Who as the anniversary was yesterday.
> Still not seen Saturday's episode.
> Seems you've been keeping well ?




you and wifeys anniversary?? 

all good here thanks, soldiering on


----------



## johnandjade

guten mornooning! early start today, 2 lads in working for me today, gaffa hat on. 

hope to find we are all well and glad the torts are on the mend


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> Wifey says hi, and Tidgy sends you both a hug.
> It's actually cold here today!
> Brrrrr!!!!
> I shall have a word.


God morning Adam.Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.

Getting cold in Fens too? It's rather cold here too: temp reaches a *maximum *of 16 degrees C whilst at night it drops to only 8-9 degrees C. And it's only the beginning of Winter. Just hope it doesn't snow this Winter, to keep us imprisoned indoors days on end.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys I'm back.
> Sorry I have been gone so long, I've been on cheddar and spuds threads
> 
> How are you all?


Welcome back! Hope you and Cheddar are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite


Nice surprise, was it not?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So glad you had a great day


A really GREAT day!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian,!!!!
> Hope you had a wonderful birthday, sorry I missed it.
> 21 again?
> Hope you have a wonderful year to come, too


Hi Adam and thanks.

Nooooooooooooooo, not 21 again, 12 again - notice same numbers!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Firstly, Monday's my day off
> Secondly, that' camel's being impolite (not surprising)
> Thirdly, it's a camel
> Minus points









Good morning Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you and wifeys anniversary??
> 
> all good here thanks, soldiering on


Morning, John!
Doctor Who's 52nd Anniversary. 
Much more important!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> God morning Adam.Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.
> 
> Getting cold in Fens too? It's rather cold here too: temp reaches a *maximum *of 16 degrees C whilst at night it drops to only 8-9 degrees C. And it's only the beginning of Winter. Just hope it doesn't snow this Winter, to keep us imprisoned indoors days on end.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


5 degrees last night!!!!
It ain't right.
Morning Gillian, morning, Oli. 
If I have time I shall go out and buy some new weather today.
Tidgy's sleeping late and wifey says, 'Good Morning!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam and thanks.
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo, not 21 again, 12 again - notice same numbers!


I like to behave like a twelve year old.
But I like being 50 chronologically.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam!!



Minus points!!!!!!
BOO HOO!


----------



## johnandjade

bit of attitude of one of the lads, trys it again I'm sending him away!! me boss man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bit of attitude of one of the lads, trys it again I'm sending him away!! me boss man


Or you could cry and offer him sweets if he's good.
Or not.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning friends


Good morning, friend Noel!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or you could cry and offer him sweets if he's good.
> Or not.




to be fair to the guy, he's been in the job a month and a half and I've only been doing it for 15yr. 

..problems been solved


----------



## meech008

Morning all. I'm currently tearing my hair out trying to find 20 chairs for thanksgiving! Who forgets places for people to sit?!?!?!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, friend Noel!


Hi Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Morning all. I'm currently tearing my hair out trying to find 20 chairs for thanksgiving! Who forgets places for people to sit?!?!?!


Hi Meech 
Ah, the joys of the holidays


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning friends



Good afternoon.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning all. I'm currently tearing my hair out trying to find 20 chairs for thanksgiving! Who forgets places for people to sit?!?!?!




go japaneese and sit on the floor


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Meech
> Ah, the joys of the holidays


Lol! I'm frantic over here at clinicals trying to do 18 different things


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning friends



Good afternoon


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minus points!!!!!!
> BOO HOO!


Now I expect you to add points. Look at this:





Aren't they sweet,  unlike that horrible camel?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone. I'm trying to get caught up since I haven't been on the forum much lately. I will say that during a very difficult time I'm going through I did find a new home for a tortoise to a member on the forum. I'm very happy about that! I hope all you guys and gals have been doing well  Any big plans for the holiday? Not here, staying home. Some family will be over. And I have no desire for Black Friday shopping or Cyber Monday shopping at all. I'm just not much of a shopper.


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Meech
> Ah, the joys of the holidays


Success!!!!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm trying to get caught up since I haven't been on the forum much lately. I will say that during a very difficult time I'm going through I did find a new home for a tortoise to a member on the forum. I'm very happy about that! I hope all you guys and gals have been doing well  Any big plans for the holiday? Not here, staying home. Some family will be over. And I have no desire for Black Friday shopping or Cyber Monday shopping at all. I'm just not much of a shopper.


Hello love! Glad to hear you're doing well. I'm hosting my first Thanksgiving this year and am slowing falling into panic mode lol. What about you?


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm trying to get caught up since I haven't been on the forum much lately. I will say that during a very difficult time I'm going through I did find a new home for a tortoise to a member on the forum. I'm very happy about that! I hope all you guys and gals have been doing well  Any big plans for the holiday? Not here, staying home. Some family will be over. And I have no desire for Black Friday shopping or Cyber Monday shopping at all. I'm just not much of a shopper.




hope you're holding up ok, thoughts are with you


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> hope you're holding up ok, thoughts are with you


Thank you! I'm doing ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to be fair to the guy, he's been in the job a month and a half and I've only been doing it for 15yr.
> 
> ..problems been solved


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Hello love! Glad to hear you're doing well. I'm hosting my first Thanksgiving this year and am slowing falling into panic mode lol. What about you?


Oh that's exciting!!!! You will be just fine! It's because of you over thinking everything...it will all come together and be perfect I'm cooking with my mother in law. I like cooking. I'm not great at it but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all. I'm currently tearing my hair out trying to find 20 chairs for thanksgiving! Who forgets places for people to sit?!?!?!


Morning, meech!
Oh, golly, I can't help I'm afraid.
You can't really use The Cold Dark Room's armadillos.
Good luck in finding a solution!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Meech
> Ah, the joys of the holidays


At least I've still got a month to get things done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> go japaneese and sit on the floor


Or tortoise and sit in the food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Now I expect you to add points. Look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they sweet,  unlike that horrible camel?


Lovely!
Points.
Minus points for mentioning that word again.


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh that's exciting!!!! You will be just fine! It's because of you over thinking everything...it will all come together and be perfect I'm cooking with my mother in law. I like cooking. I'm not great at it but I do enjoy it.


I love to cook. Sometimes my creations turn out poorly but most of the time it's pretty good. It's very therapeutic cooking, isn't it?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, meech!
> Oh, golly, I can't help I'm afraid.
> You can't really use The Cold Dark Room's armadillos.
> Good luck in finding a solution!


I found some cheaper chairs at a rental place for around 30 USD so that's a huge relief! My clinical site is letting me leave in an hour so I can can have a half day to get things ready


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm trying to get caught up since I haven't been on the forum much lately. I will say that during a very difficult time I'm going through I did find a new home for a tortoise to a member on the forum. I'm very happy about that! I hope all you guys and gals have been doing well  Any big plans for the holiday? Not here, staying home. Some family will be over. And I have no desire for Black Friday shopping or Cyber Monday shopping at all. I'm just not much of a shopper.


Glad about the tortoise, though i'd miss it, I'm sure.
I'm great today, but no holiday here, just a usual week, though I expect I'll raise a glass to all my US friends. 
Hi; Shannon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Success!!!!


Good!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I found some cheaper chairs at a rental place for around 30 USD so that's a huge relief! My clinical site is letting me leave in an hour so I can can have a half day to get things ready


Well, that's all great news!!!
I hope it all goes wonderfully well and everyone has a great time.
Make sure not to worry too much and have some fun yourself!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Points.
> Minus points for mentioning that word again.


Oh come on....that's *so *mean! Don't pick on me. That reminds me of teachers picking on a helpless little pupil!


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!!! supermarket for beer  and fido food. I'm making the tea tonight!!!

(chippy)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Points.
> Minus points for mentioning that word again.


What word?  *CAMEL?**



*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on....that's *so *mean! Don't pick on me. That reminds me of teachers picking on a helpless little pupil!


I am a teacher. 
And I am not unfair.
I pick on all my pupils, equally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> freedom!!! supermarket for beer  and fido food. I'm making the tea tonight!!!
> 
> (chippy)


I'm now free, too!!! 
Vino beckons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What word?  *CAMEL?**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that's the one.


Which one?  The tort?  I know that you *love* torts, or have you changed your mind?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a teacher.
> And I am not unfair.
> I pick on all my pupils, equally.


True...I'd forgotten that you teach.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Which one?  The tort?  I know that you *love* torts, or have you changed your mind?


I will always love torts.
But not some other things.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will always love torts.
> But not some other things.


What other things Adam? Please be clear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What other things Adam? Please be clear!


Camels.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camels.


Finally!!  Can't imagine how much you hate them.  And I cannot understand why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Finally!!  Can't imagine how much you hate them.  And I cannot understand why.


None of them have any discernment when it comes to cheese and wine.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all!! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all!! How is everyone?


Good evening, Kirsty!! 
i am very well, thank you!
A good day.
What about yourself and beastie?


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> I love to cook. Sometimes my creations turn out poorly but most of the time it's pretty good. It's very therapeutic cooking, isn't it?


Yes it is!! Good luck with everything tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Morning all. I'm currently tearing my hair out trying to find 20 chairs for thanksgiving! Who forgets places for people to sit?!?!?!


Hi meech don't panic!!
Could you ask your guests to bring/lend some?
No one will expect you to have 20 chairs - will they??
Garden chairs?, Stools?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> go japaneese and sit on the floor


Possilbe but meech may have to saw the legs off the tables!


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm trying to get caught up since I haven't been on the forum much lately. I will say that during a very difficult time I'm going through I did find a new home for a tortoise to a member on the forum. I'm very happy about that! I hope all you guys and gals have been doing well  Any big plans for the holiday? Not here, staying home. Some family will be over. And I have no desire for Black Friday shopping or Cyber Monday shopping at all. I'm just not much of a shopper.


Hi Shannon been thinking of you. There is never a good time to lose someone but its seems even more poignant around special holidays - I lost my dad on a Christmas Eve. Pleased to hear you're doing OK but make sure you take some time for yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I love to cook. Sometimes my creations turn out poorly but most of the time it's pretty good. It's very therapeutic cooking, isn't it?


Therapeutic!!? I find it very stressful!! That and knitting!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> freedom!!! supermarket for beer  and fido food. I'm making the tea tonight!!!
> 
> (chippy)


Don't get mixed up and give fido the chips and beer, leaving yourself with tort food.


----------



## Lyn W

Helloeeee!!
Anyone home???

- Nope!
I'll pop back later.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty!!
> i am very well, thank you!
> A good day.
> What about yourself and beastie?


Hello Adam. It's has been very cold here today - but a nice cold with no wind, nice for walking  
Beastie eat some romaine lettuce today!!! So a good day all round. Did you have students today?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech don't panic!!
> Could you ask your guests to bring/lend some?
> No one will expect you to have 20 chairs - will they??
> Garden chairs?, Stools?


Not good meech! Hope you get everything sorted


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Helloeeee!!
> Anyone home???
> 
> - Nope!
> I'll pop back later.


Must have missed you


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Hi Shannon been thinking of you. There is never a good time to lose someone but its seems even more poignant around special holidays - I lost my dad on a Christmas Eve. Pleased to hear you're doing OK but make sure you take some time for yourself.


Thanks Lyn, I'm sorry about your loss as well  yeah the holidays don't make it easy but my dad would want me to carry on and live life instead of being down. I'm trying my best!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Therapeutic!!? I find it very stressful!! That and knitting!


I have yet to try knitting  I don't think I'd be good at it however


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Must have missed you


Hi Kirsty good news on Beastie eating. Hopefully on the mend now.
Lola is weeing well again - business as usual!!
My mop and bucket are back in demand.
Must be temp related because it has been milder here again the last couple of days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Helloeeee!!
> Anyone home???
> 
> - Nope!
> I'll pop back later.


Evening, Lyn.
I'm sulking 'cos we have British style cold at night right now.
No fair.
Good day?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have yet to try knitting  I don't think I'd be good at it however


My granny Brodie has been trying to teach me how to knit since I was a young child and I've never been able to do it! I'm not very good at stuff like that


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> I have yet to try knitting  I don't think I'd be good at it however


My knuckles go white from gripping the needles, I'm just not very domesticated!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Yes it is!! Good luck with everything tomorrow


Thank you! I just put the turkey in the brine and made two pitchers of sweet tea to cool


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty good news on Beastie eating. Hopefully on the mend now.
> Lola is weeing well again - business as usual!!
> My mop and bucket are back in demand.
> Must be temp related because it has been milder here again the last couple of days.


Yay!!! Go lyn and Lola!  I'm very happy to hear he is peeing again - it's crazy how you look for it everyday lol (pee and poo is exciting in tortoises) 
How was your work today?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Possilbe but meech may have to saw the legs off the tables!


I'm handy with a saw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam. It's has been very cold here today - but a nice cold with no wind, nice for walking
> Beastie eat some romaine lettuce today!!! So a good day all round. Did you have students today?


Yeah, but only two. And good lessons.
Good on ya,beastie!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Therapeutic!!? I find it very stressful!! That and knitting!


I love it! Taking basic ingredients and turning them into something to eat!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> I'm sulking 'cos we have British style cold at night right now.
> No fair.
> Good day?


Hi Adam a stressful day - cooking again!!
We made corned beef and cheese and onion pasties!
Oh and jam tarts with the left over pastry.
The kids did well.
They all went off to lunch and left me in charge of the ovens and I managed not to burn any or myself this time!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech don't panic!!
> Could you ask your guests to bring/lend some?
> No one will expect you to have 20 chairs - will they??
> Garden chairs?, Stools?


We ended up renting some thank goodness!


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Not good meech! Hope you get everything sorted


I did thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I love it! Taking basic ingredients and turning them into something to eat!


I prefer to leave that to the experts and just reheat.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I prefer to leave that to the experts and just reheat.


I also enjoy that some days haha


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay!!! Go lyn and Lola!  I'm very happy to hear he is peeing again - it's crazy how you look for it everyday lol (pee and poo is exciting in tortoises)
> How was your work today?


Cookery!
Enough said!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty good news on Beastie eating. Hopefully on the mend now.
> Lola is weeing well again - business as usual!!
> My mop and bucket are back in demand.
> Must be temp related because it has been milder here again the last couple of days.



And hurrahhh!!! For Lola, too.
Good tort news today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> My granny Brodie has been trying to teach me how to knit since I was a young child and I've never been able to do it! I'm not very good at stuff like that


How is dear granny Brodie, the old trooper ???
Send her our love.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I prefer to leave that to the experts and just reheat.


Haha ditto. Unless it's a dessert, but they are more worth the effort in my opinion


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How is dear granny Brodie, the old trooper ???
> Send her our love.


She is very well. I went over to her house at the weekend and had steak pie for dinner - yummy  I am going to take her and my grandpa out for dinner next weekend - fish and chips


----------



## Lyn W

I've just realised you all came back at the same time.
- have you all been down the pub?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm handy with a saw


Sorted, then.
Almost a shame you found some chairs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam a stressful day - cooking again!!
> We made corned beef and cheese and onion pasties!
> Oh and jam tarts with the left over pastry.
> The kids did well.
> They all went off to lunch and left me in charge of the ovens and I managed not to burn any or myself this time!


Sounds yummy!!!!!
I miss pasties.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds yummy!!!!!
> I miss pasties.


If we'd had enough pastry I was going to make a tort shaped pastie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> She is very well. I went over to her house at the weekend and had steak pie for dinner - yummy  I am going to take her and my grandpa out for dinner next weekend - fish and chips


That'll be nice.
And I love steak pie!!!!!
Also yuuuuummyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> She is very well. I went over to her house at the weekend and had steak pie for dinner - yummy  I am going to take her and my grandpa out for dinner next weekend - fish and chips


Say hello from all of us and enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just realised you all came back at the same time.
> - have you all been down the pub?


Oh, I wish.
but did a lot of that this week, so shouldn't grumble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If we'd had enough pastry I was going to make a tort shaped pastie.


With a realistically hard shell.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Say hello from all of us and enjoy!


I will - thank you! That will mean a lot to her


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With a realistically hard shell.


Yes I think I could easily manage that!
Should probably have a dental health warning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I think I could easily manage that!
> Should probably have a dental health warning!


And why you have to have a pet with no teeth!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Good night cold dark roomers! Speak tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

I have to leave you good people again now.
So enjoy the rest of your Weds and
an early 'Happy Thanksgiving' to all US friends.
I'll see you tomorrow but Night Night for now.
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good night cold dark roomers! Speak tomorrow


Night Kirsty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good night cold dark roomers! Speak tomorrow


Night night, Kirsty!
Sleep well.
Have a great day and catch you some time tomorrow, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to leave you good people again now.
> So enjoy the rest of your Weds and
> an early 'Happy Thanksgiving' to all US friends.
> I'll see you tomorrow but Night Night for now.
> Take care.


Nos da, Lyn.
Have a great night and a good day at work. 
Speak soon, matey!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Have a good night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Have a good night all


You too, Shannon.
Sleep well.
See you tomorrow, and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Cold Dark Roomers! 
Good night, Cold Dark Room.
Time for a little rest before a long day teaching tomorrow. (10am to 9pm) 
See all you amazing people tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a very, very happy Thanksgiving to all my dear American friends.
I hope you all have a special, enjoyable and memorable day.
Love you all!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too, Shannon.
> Sleep well.
> See you tomorrow, and happy Thanksgiving.


Thank you Adam. Have a great night and I'll pop in tomorrow take care now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you Adam. Have a great night and I'll pop in tomorrow take care now.



Night night!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning everyone!! couldn't get on last night, the app wasn't working

happy thanksgiving!!! the post came and there's a box full of goodies, cakes galore!!! there is also a pile of bills... miss womblyn can you 'file' them please? 

hope all our American cousins have a great day  meech, you got this! I'm sure you'll do great


----------



## johnandjade

im in an oddly good mood today, weird but no complaints! 




must be funny watching me walking about dancing and singing to myself wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im in an oddly good mood today, weird but no complaints!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be funny watching me walking about dancing and singing to myself wibble


Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im in an oddly good mood today, weird but no complaints!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be funny watching me walking about dancing and singing to myself wibble


Good morning, John, happy to find you in a good if slightly bonkers mood this morning.
First student, the Korean girl arrives in 5 minutes so I'll speak to you later.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John, happy to find you in a good if slightly bonkers mood this morning.
> First student, the Korean girl arrives in 5 minutes so I'll speak to you later.




. morning boss, hope lesson goes ok. yip I'll be getting some funny looks today me thinks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . morning boss, hope lesson goes ok. yip I'll be getting some funny looks today me thinks


I get funny looks most days!
Another lesson in half an hour.
So quick coffee, ciggie and snack time.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get funny looks most days!
> Another lesson in half an hour.
> So quick coffee, ciggie and snack time.




lunch of champions. just about to do the same


----------



## johnandjade

cigarette paper fact... a day on jupiter is only 9hrs 55mins


----------



## johnandjade

just for giggles


----------



## meech008

I am thankful every day for the friends and family that Ben and I both posses. Today's the day where our family and friends will gather at our house and bow our heads to give thanks for everything we have. Happy Thanksgiving Tortoise family ❤ wish you could be here with us!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> mornooning everyone!! couldn't get on last night, the app wasn't working
> 
> happy thanksgiving!!! the post came and there's a box full of goodies, cakes galore!!! there is also a pile of bills... miss womblyn can you 'file' them please?
> 
> hope all our American cousins have a great day  meech, you got this! I'm sure you'll do great


I also had a hard time last night getting on the forum. Anyways have a nice day today and take care John


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> I am thankful every day for the friends and family that Ben and I both posses. Today's the day where our family and friends will gather at our house and bow our heads to give thanks for everything we have. Happy Thanksgiving Tortoise family ❤ wish you could be here with us!


Awwww....so beautiful!! Have a fantastic day and it will be perfect enjoy!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## stojanovski92113

Just wanted to say to everyone...Happy thanksgiving to some members and to other members have a wonderful Day today. I am thankful for many individuals on here and to be part of this forum with such special people. Thank you and have a great day to all!


Shannon and tortoises


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awwww....so beautiful!! Have a fantastic day and it will be perfect enjoy!!


You too Shannon! Today is already off to a good start, I hope it keeps on that track! Just put the bread for the stuffing in the oven to dry out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cigarette paper fact... a day on jupiter is only 9hrs 55mins


Good fact! 
Another lesson in forty minutes, so it's coffee, ciggie, snack time again. 
This day is going so slowly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am thankful every day for the friends and family that Ben and I both posses. Today's the day where our family and friends will gather at our house and bow our heads to give thanks for everything we have. Happy Thanksgiving Tortoise family ❤ wish you could be here with us!


Deepest love and regards to you and all your family, Meech.
Wish we were all there together, it would be so great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 156837


Lovely! 
Wishing a very happy Thanksgiving to you and yours, Noel !!!!
Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to say to everyone...Happy thanksgiving to some members and to other members have a wonderful Day today. I am thankful for many individuals on here and to be part of this forum with such special people. Thank you and have a great day to all!
> 
> View attachment 156838
> Shannon and tortoises


Gorgeous photo! 
And thanks to you, too, Shannon.
I hope you and your family have happy memories today and share a hope or two for the future.
May this be a special day for you all.


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> I also had a hard time last night getting on the forum. Anyways have a nice day today and take care John




thank you , you too try stay strong


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! i got a wage rise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! i got a wage rise


Hooowhhhhhhhooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fair play sir! 
And may I be the first to congratulate you and ask for a loan ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooowhhhhhhhooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Fair play sir!
> And may I be the first to congratulate you and ask for a loan ?




had to blag it!!! boss was in a few hrs back to drop in wage slip... spoke to him there. they were due to go up when i passed my test..

'no no, it was on the condition i got the finger out and started learning' said me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had to blag it!!! boss was in a few hrs back to drop in wage slip... spoke to him there. they were due to go up when i passed my test..
> 
> 'no no, it was on the condition i got the finger out and started learning' said me


Splendid blagging.
Points. (and money).
Good time, just before Crimbo!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Deepest love and regards to you and all your family, Meech.
> Wish we were all there together, it would be so great!


It would be amazing! I think you guys would like our little town


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! i got a wage rise


Congrats!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning everyone!! couldn't get on last night, the app wasn't working
> 
> happy thanksgiving!!! the post came and there's a box full of goodies, cakes galore!!! there is also a pile of bills... miss womblyn can you 'file' them please?
> 
> hope all our American cousins have a great day  meech, you got this! I'm sure you'll do great


All filed under 'b' - for bin!


----------



## johnandjade

working late tonight, 22 sales cars due out tomorrow... it's usually half that


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Thanksgiving meech Hope it all goes well today, have a fantastic time with family and friends!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! i got a wage rise


Congratulations John - very well deserved! About time they recognised your hard work!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> cigarette paper fact... a day on jupiter is only 9hrs 55mins


That'd be no good to me - I can't fit everything I need to do into 24 hours!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That'd be no good to me - I can't fit everything I need to do into 24 hours!


 

I know the feeling :/


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!! although the iPod says differently


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooowhhhhhhhooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Fair play sir!
> And may I be the first to congratulate you and ask for a loan ?


Me too!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Me too!!




fankooo miss gillian . hows you and oli?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> fankooo miss gillian . hows you and oli?


Hello John. Congrats!

I'm fine so long as it's nice and relatively warm. And so is  OLI . How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening all at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello John. Congrats!
> 
> I'm fine so long as it's nice and relatively warm. And so is  OLI . How are you?




cold, wet and tired... the usual but i love it .


----------



## johnandjade

home . hot woman, hot bath, cold beer... happy days


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It would be amazing! I think you guys would like our little town


I think it would be, too.
would love to find out one day.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> cold, wet and tired... the usual but i love it .


Well....at least you like that weather. I just *HATE *it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All filed under 'b' - for bin!


Do we have a bin in here?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do we have a bin in here?


No yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> working late tonight, 22 sales cars due out tomorrow... it's usually half that


Good luck with that.
I finish at 9, too.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


>


Wow!! Happy Days.....I wonder how old that series is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening all at CDR.


Lovely photo!!!! 
That's more like it!
Points!
Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No yet!!


Or else we just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely photo!!!!
> That's more like it!
> Points!
> Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli!


Hello Adam. How are you? And how's Wifey and how's Tidgy? Hope you are all well.We're fine, thanks.

Great! More points for me and Oli. He's in deep sleep, most likely dreaming of....his girlfriend.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam. How are you? And how's Wifey and how's Tidgy? Hope you are all well.We're fine, thanks.
> 
> Great! More points for me and Oli. He's in deep sleep, most likely dreaming of....his girlfriend.
> 
> Regards to Wifey.


Wifey's out, so i'll tell her later.
Tidgy dozing, so maybe dreaming of her boyfriend.
Glad you're well!!! 
I'm tired, but good, student was due 20 minutes ago but will be late because of the buses.


----------



## Gillian M

*I hate when old people poke you at a wedding and say "you're next". So next time I was at a funeral I poked them and said "you're next".*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> *I hate when old people poke you at a wedding and say "you're next". So next time I was at a funeral I poked them and said "you're next".*


But it would be a bit awkward if you were right!


----------



## Gillian M

A teacher called *Adam *once asked a student to name all the presidents of the U.S.A.

"I thought they all had names, Sir" answered the poor student!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it would be a bit awkward if you were right!


Wow!! Would not ever imagine it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A teacher called *Adam *once asked a student to name all the presidents of the U.S.A.
> 
> "I thought they all had names, Sir" answered the poor student!


I think it would take all week for my students to name three presidents, so it can't have been me asking.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> *I hate when old people poke you at a wedding and say "you're next". So next time I was at a funeral I poked them and said "you're next".*



my friend and i have a deal, at the funeral of who ever goes first, the other has to dress up like the grim reaper and walk around pointing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
Very quiet in here tonight. 
I think everyone's eaten too much turkey!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Very quiet in here tonight.
> I think everyone's eaten too much turkey!


yes it was quiet when I popped in earlier too.
Our US friends will be far too busy having a good time
and its bedtime for some of us now.
So will say Night Night and hopefully see you tomorrow.
Nos da pob!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yes it was quiet when I popped in earlier too.
> Our US friends will be far too busy having a good time
> and its bedtime for some of us now.
> So will say Night Night and hopefully see you tomorrow.
> Nos da pob!


I don't mind.
As long as all of our splendid US friends have a wonderful day, then it's all good.
Night, Lyn.
Sleep well.
Hopefully chat more tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends


Good evening, Noel!!!!
Hoping you're having the super Thanksgiving that you deserve


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel!!!!
> Hoping you're having the super Thanksgiving that you deserve


Hi Adam
I actually had a great thanksgiving
How was your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I actually had a great thanksgiving
> How was your day?


Oh, okay, I suppose.
Very busy working, but I managed to fit in some quality time with Tidgy and read some stuff which was good.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, okay, I suppose.
> Very busy working, but I managed to fit in some quality time with Tidgy and read some stuff which was good.


At least you got sometime to relax


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> At least you got sometime to relax


Enough, yes, and they were all pretty good lessons except a row with one girl who is convinced IS is run by Jews and Americans, not Muslims.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enough, yes, and they were all pretty good lessons except a row with one girl who is convinced IS is run by Jews and Americans, not Muslims.


That's a new one. Haven't heard that before. What rock does she live under?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> That's a new one. Haven't heard that before. What rock does she live under?


Hi, Tina! 
Happy Thanksgiving to you.
It's a reasonably common belief here as many say no Muslim could ever do any of these things.
And it's on the Internet, too, so therefore (they believe) it must be true.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Tina!
> Happy Thanksgiving to you.
> It's a reasonably common belief here as many say no Muslim could ever do any of these things.
> And it's on the Internet, too, so therefore (they believe) it must be true.


I really don't think the Muslim faith has much to do with what ISIS is doing. They just call them sells Muslim. It's the same as that crazy Christian group from Nebraska or Kansas who protests at military funerals. Christianity has nothing to do with their incredibly warped beliefs and actions either.
As an Orthodox Christian it would be very naïve of me to say that "Christians couldn't do those things". Both groups are just hiding behind their religion and giving it a bad name. Sad and frustrating.


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I really don't think the Muslim faith has much to do with what ISIS is doing. They just call them sells Muslim. It's the same as that crazy Christian group from Nebraska or Kansas who protests at military funerals. Christianity has nothing to do with their incredibly warped beliefs and actions either.
> As an Orthodox Christian it would be very naïve of me to say that "Christians couldn't do those things". Both groups are just hiding behind their religion and giving it a bad name. Sad and frustrating.


Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone!


Evening, Michelle. 
Everything went well today, I hope! 
Really wishing that you had the marvelous day that I think you ought to have had.


----------



## meech008

I did! I really did. It was pleasant and the food was wonderful. The time with family was even better. I am absolutely pooped


----------



## johnandjade

0200 and wide awake:/ armadillo and documentaries it is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 0200 and wide awake:/ armadillo and documentaries it is


Crikey!!
That is a late one for you my friend! 
I'm just about to turn in as I have another busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I did! I really did. It was pleasant and the food was wonderful. The time with family was even better. I am absolutely pooped


Well have a good rest.
I am so happy that you had a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See all you turkey filled people tomorrow, i hope.
Hope you all had a super day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!
> That is a late one for you my friend!
> I'm just about to turn in as I have another busy day tomorrow.



went to bed around 2200, fell asleep straight away but it wasn't to last:/


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, it's pay day!!!  


.... and its spent already


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> went to bed around 2200, fell asleep straight away but it wasn't to last:/


Good morning John. Sorry to know that you didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends


Hi!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, it's pay day!!!
> 
> 
> .... and its spent already


Morning, John! 
Hope you're not feeling too wretched this morning. 
At least it's almost the weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR!


Good morning, Gillian.
Good morning, Oli. 
How have you been sleeping recently, Gillian?
Well, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all you wonderful Cold Dark Roomers!!
Wakey wakey and please have a lovely day.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian.
> Good morning, Oli.
> How have you been sleeping recently, Gillian?
> Well, I hope.


Good morning Adam. Hope you're all well. 

Thanks your question. Yes, I have been sleeping seven hours, which is *great*. 

How are you? And Wifey? What about...Tidgy? Hope you're all well. Oli's fine-he's relaxing in the sun, thinking of his girlfriend,  to whom he send hugs and kisses.  Regards to Wifey and to you, of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all you wonderful Cold Dark Roomers!!
> Wakey wakey and please have a lovely day.


Have a nice weekend Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Thanks your question. Yes, I have been sleeping seven hours, which is *great*.
> 
> How are you? And Wifey? What about...Tidgy? Hope you're all well. Oli's fine-he's relaxing in the sun, thinking of his girlfriend,  to whom he send hugs and kisses.  Regards to Wifey and to you, of course.


Very pleased to hear you've been sleeping well, Gillian.
I'm good, my first student has cancelled so I'm free for the morning.
Wifey's teaching, Tidgy's being a bit reluctant to wake up today, but I'm sure will rouse herself in a bit.
I don't want to interrupt any pleasant dreams she may be having of her handsome boyfriend, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Batology is not the study of bats.
It is the study of brambles/blackberries of which there are a thousand different species.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is chiropterology ?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, it's pay day!!!
> 
> 
> .... and its spent already


Good morning John.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pleased to hear you've been sleeping well, Gillian.
> I'm good, my first student has cancelled so I'm free for the morning.
> Wifey's teaching, Tidgy's being a bit reluctant to wake up today, but I'm sure will rouse herself in a bit.
> I don't want to interrupt any pleasant dreams she may be having of her handsome boyfriend, Oli.


Thanks very much Adam, appreciate it.

Here it's nice and sunny today: maximum temp is to reach 20 degrees C. Might take Oli out for a walk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much Adam, appreciate it.
> 
> Here it's nice and sunny today: maximum temp is to reach 20 degrees C. Might take Oli out for a walk.


Quite nice here today, too. 
I expect Tidgy will take me out for a walk in half an hour also.


----------



## meech008

Morning cold dark roomers! I'm sitting in my car scarfing down a yogurt and dropping a quick message. Running a bit behind and more than a bit hungover


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning cold dark roomers! I'm sitting in my car scarfing down a yogurt and dropping a quick message. Running a bit behind and more than a bit hungover


Morning, Michelle! 
Sounds like you had a good time last night! 
Hope you get through the day alright and chat later.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Michelle!
> Sounds like you had a good time last night!
> Hope you get through the day alright and chat later.


Last night went wayyyyy better than I thought and now that we have the tables cleared I can get my living room back into shape and move the furniture from the back room this weekend! My sister is coming from Blacksburg today and she's going to stay at my mom's. However, her dog Zeya, is going to stay with us because we have a yard on the condition that she gets along with Buddy. He's never had another dog in his house before so I'm kind of nervous


----------



## stojanovski92113

Gillian Moore said:


> *I hate when old people poke you at a wedding and say "you're next". So next time I was at a funeral I poked them and said "you're next".*


I couldn't stand when people would do that to me. Now that I'm married it's "Your next" for kids....drives me bonkers!


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Last night went wayyyyy better than I thought and now that we have the tables cleared I can get my living room back into shape and move the furniture from the back room this weekend! My sister is coming from Blacksburg today and she's going to stay at my mom's. However, her dog Zeya, is going to stay with us because we have a yard on the condition that she gets along with Buddy. He's never had another dog in his house before so I'm kind of nervous


I'm glad to hear your dinner went well it can be a bit much when there's too many people.


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Morning cold dark roomers! I'm sitting in my car scarfing down a yogurt and dropping a quick message. Running a bit behind and more than a bit hungover


I feel pretty awful myself this morning. I'm just laying here doing nothing!! The house is a wreck!! I went to see my dads family at my aunts after prepping and cooking all day. We got home at 2 am. I'm just tired and crappy feeling!!! Are you out shopping?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is chiropterology ?


Someone who studies flying mammals such as bats. I had to look that up!!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> I feel pretty awful myself this morning. I'm just laying here doing nothing!! The house is a wreck!! I went to see my dads family at my aunts after prepping and cooking all day. We got home at 2 am. I'm just tired and crappy feeling!!! Are you out shopping?


I wish! I am sitting in this cold dark xray room....wishing I was home haha. You should nap and drink some hot tea! I prescribe a day on the couch for you


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> I wish! I am sitting in this cold dark xray room....wishing I was home haha. You should nap and drink some hot tea! I prescribe a day on the couch for you


Thanks because that's what I need!!  Good luck with your X-rays!!!!!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks because that's what I need!!  Good luck with your X-rays!!!!!


Thanks! Fortunately for me, I'm the giver of the xrays so I'm torn half the time. I don't enjoy being bored while I'd rather be home recovering from my whisky sangria overindulgence. Butttttt......I don't want to be busy either because then people are sick and hurt and being sick or hurt on the holidays sucks.


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Thanks! Fortunately for me, I'm the giver of the xrays so I'm torn half the time. I don't enjoy being bored while I'd rather be home recovering from my whisky sangria overindulgence. Butttttt......I don't want to be busy either because then people are sick and hurt and being sick or hurt on the holidays sucks.


Ohhhhh I see!!! Well I hope your day goes smoothly and you feel better as time passes on  I feel like garbage in a dump. Lol And I really didn't drink that much!! I'm forcing myself to drink water, ugh I'm not a water fan.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Last night went wayyyyy better than I thought and now that we have the tables cleared I can get my living room back into shape and move the furniture from the back room this weekend! My sister is coming from Blacksburg today and she's going to stay at my mom's. However, her dog Zeya, is going to stay with us because we have a yard on the condition that she gets along with Buddy. He's never had another dog in his house before so I'm kind of nervous


Say hi to your sis. 
Let's hope the two dogs are pacifists, at least with each other.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Someone who studies flying mammals such as bats. I had to look that up!!


Still some points for a correct answer.
Morning, Shannon, hope you feel better in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


And a splendid good morning to you Noel!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is batophobia ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is batophobia ?


Fear of tall buildings!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Say hi to your sis.
> Let's hope the two dogs are pacifists, at least with each other.
> Good luck with that.


I hope so, but I think it will go well. I'm going to have them meet in the driveway and then have them come in together


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Fear of tall buildings!


It is! Or really being close to tall buildings
It panic attacks, nausea, sweating, irregular heartbeat and an overall feeling of dread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is bathophobia ?


----------



## Gillian M

stojanovski92113 said:


> I couldn't stand when people would do that to me. Now that I'm married it's "Your next" for kids....drives me bonkers!


Hi. I agree with that. Suppose I want to remain *single*? This, they do not make a probability, don't know why.


----------



## johnandjade

auft, what a day . the lad working with me today only went and crashed a brand new car... into another new car! both damaged, one was due out tonight. pint before I head home, stressful day. 

wibbleX10000


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite nice here today, too.
> I expect Tidgy will take me out for a walk in half an hour also.



Hi Adam. I did take Oli  out for a nice long walk: *two hours*. He loves roaming around in the *sun*. Am taking advantage whenever it's relatively warm.

Did Tidgy take you out for a walk?


----------



## Gillian M

Ladies, gentlemen and....*torts*!


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound, pizza getting called in for tea and adult beverages shall be purchased! my mojo's took a beating today  


when life hands you lemons....
drink tequila!!!


----------



## johnandjade

wee bitta billy  

I actually put this on at work one day and rein accredited it


----------



## johnandjade

I think it's actually his wifey in the vid


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is batophobia ?


A fear of brambles/blackberries ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is bathophobia ?


A fear of towelling gowns.
No wait - that's bathorobeophobia!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> auft, what a day . the lad working with me today only went and crashed a brand new car... into another new car! both damaged, one was due out tonight. pint before I head home, stressful day.
> 
> wibbleX10000


What a shame!
Is that a sackable offence for him?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> homeward bound, pizza getting called in for tea and adult beverages shall be purchased! my mojo's took a beating today
> 
> 
> when life hands you lemons....
> drink tequila!!!


Hope your mojo is soon back to normal.
- enjoy your pizza and evening John


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I think it's actually his wifey in the vid


Yup Christine Brinkley - supermodel in her time,
Don't know if they were marries at the time of the video but they certainly did tie the knot.
Then divorced.
I almost bought a house in Upton Road so that I could be an Upton Girl!!
(it had uneven floors though so I would have been and Upandownton Girl!)


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Friday everyone!
Friday evening - my favourite time!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> homeward bound, pizza getting called in for tea and adult beverages shall be purchased! my mojo's took a beating today
> 
> 
> when life hands you lemons....
> drink tequila!!!






Not their best photo!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. I agree with that. Suppose I want to remain *single*? This, they do not make a probability, don't know why.


Marriage is like a castle under siege.
All those outside want to get in and all those inside want to get out.
But there are exceptions, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> auft, what a day . the lad working with me today only went and crashed a brand new car... into another new car! both damaged, one was due out tonight. pint before I head home, stressful day.
> 
> wibbleX10000


Oh crikey!
Hope you don't get the blame, though i guess you're responsible now.
Coupla pints in order, I feel. 
Sharing your wibbles, mate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. I did take Oli  out for a nice long walk: *two hours*. He loves roaming around in the *sun*. Am taking advantage whenever it's relatively warm.
> 
> Did Tidgy take you out for a walk?


She did, but we only got an hour, because of students.
She seemed happy, though, sweet little thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Ladies, gentlemen and....*torts*!


You, too, Gillian.............and Oli !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> homeward bound, pizza getting called in for tea and adult beverages shall be purchased! my mojo's took a beating today
> 
> 
> when life hands you lemons....
> drink tequila!!!


..........anagram for melons, nice and juicy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marriage is like a castle under siege.
> All those outside want to get in and all those inside want to get out.
> But there are exceptions, of course.


I heard marriage is an institution - so who wants to be in an institution!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A fear of brambles/blackberries ?


Whoooooppppppsss!!!!!!!!!
Wa! Wa! Wa! 
The minus points answer I'm afraid.
Evening, Lyn. 
Weekend off for you now!!!!!!
Lucky thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A fear of towelling gowns.
> No wait - that's bathorobeophobia!


I love bathrobes. 
Am always tempted to be traditional and steal them from hotels, but have never done so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Friday evening - my favourite time!!


Enjoy your special time, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whoooooppppppsss!!!!!!!!!
> Wa! Wa! Wa!
> The minus points answer I'm afraid.
> Evening, Lyn.
> Weekend off for you now!!!!!!
> Lucky thing.


Hi Adam yes and only 3 weeks till the end of term then a holiday!!
4 weeks today is Xmas day I think - scary how quickly it's come around again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love bathrobes.
> Am always tempted to be traditional and steal them from hotels, but have never done so.


I asked for one for xmas last year as my sisters were struggling for ideas for me - had 3!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Ohhhhh I see!!! Well I hope your day goes smoothly and you feel better as time passes on  I feel like garbage in a dump. Lol And I really didn't drink that much!! I'm forcing myself to drink water, ugh I'm not a water fan.


Me, neither, I hate water, never drink it if I can avoid doing so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam yes and only 3 weeks till the end of term then a holiday!!
> 4 weeks today is Xmas day I think - scary how quickly it's come around again.


The years are definitely getting shorter. 
It is scary, the holidays come quicker but they are too soon over.


----------



## meech008

Hey roomies! Finally home after a pretty busy day. Finally able to drink a TON of water that my poor alcohol dehydrated body needs lol


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hey roomies! Finally home after a pretty busy day. Finally able to drink a TON of water that my poor alcohol dehydrated body needs lol


Hi Meech glad to hear you had a good time yesterday even if you have been paying for it today!!
Hope you're feeling better now and I guess a quiet night is on the cards for you?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm taking myself of to bed to finish my book now,
TV is rubbish and it's very quiet in here tonight,
- everyone must be tired or busy.
So I will see you over the weekend I expect
Enjoy what's left of your Fridays and take care
Night Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey roomies! Finally home after a pretty busy day. Finally able to drink a TON of water that my poor alcohol dehydrated body needs lol


Hi, meech!
Glad you managed to survive okay! 
But bleuch to water!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm taking myself of to bed to finish my book now,
> TV is rubbish and it's very quiet in here tonight,
> - everyone must be tired or busy.
> So I will see you over the weekend I expect
> Enjoy what's left of your Fridays and take care
> Night Night


Night night, Lyn.
Have a splendiferous weekend and chat tomorrow, maybe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another quiet day in The Cold Dark Room. 
Never mind, eh ?
It' a new dawn tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomies.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Bless you all and hopefully see some of you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Greetings all! Gosh, quite a chatty bunch here: I miss a few days and it takes an hour to read up!

We've been busy here: my 61st birthday was the 25th- very low key, per my request. Then Thanksgiving was the next day! We had a VERY nice day- just invited 1 couple and we all shared in the cooking so that kept things easy. 

Thanksgiving is probably my favorite holiday because I was born on Thanksgiving day! But Thanksgiving migrates- kind of like Easter does, so my birthday does not often fall on Thanksgiving day (but it's fun when it does!) 

I've been in a rush to get the aquarium set up properly for my soon to arrive mud turtle, and have ordered the LAST thing I need! I am very much hoping to get him next week- it's been dragging on FOREVER...

Will try to check in more often!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> Greetings all! Gosh, quite a chatty bunch here: I miss a few days and it takes an hour to read up!
> 
> We've been busy here: my 61st birthday was the 25th- very low key, per my request. Then Thanksgiving was the next day! We had a VERY nice day- just invited 1 couple and we all shared in the cooking so that kept things easy.
> 
> Thanksgiving is probably my favorite holiday because I was born on Thanksgiving day! But Thanksgiving migrates- kind of like Easter does, so my birthday does not often fall on Thanksgiving day (but it's fun when it does!)
> 
> I've been in a rush to get the aquarium set up properly for my soon to arrive mud turtle, and have ordered the LAST thing I need! I am very much hoping to get him next week- it's been dragging on FOREVER...
> 
> Will try to check in more often!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What a shame!
> Is that a sackable offence for him?




no but he'll have to pay for damages. £20k car, won't know until Monday what the bill is :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marriage is like a castle under siege.
> All those outside want to get in and all those inside want to get out.
> But there are exceptions, of course.




marriage is like a bank account... sometimes you put in, sometimes you take out.....

other times you just loose interest


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Greetings all! Gosh, quite a chatty bunch here: I miss a few days and it takes an hour to read up!
> 
> We've been busy here: my 61st birthday was the 25th- very low key, per my request. Then Thanksgiving was the next day! We had a VERY nice day- just invited 1 couple and we all shared in the cooking so that kept things easy.
> 
> Thanksgiving is probably my favorite holiday because I was born on Thanksgiving day! But Thanksgiving migrates- kind of like Easter does, so my birthday does not often fall on Thanksgiving day (but it's fun when it does!)
> 
> I've been in a rush to get the aquarium set up properly for my soon to arrive mud turtle, and have ordered the LAST thing I need! I am very much hoping to get him next week- it's been dragging on FOREVER...
> 
> Will try to check in more often!




happy birthday maam' !


----------



## johnandjade

goooooooood mornooning one and all! off to work again , in the old place though so get to see my mates


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She did, but we only got an hour, because of students.
> She seemed happy, though, sweet little thing.


Good morning Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> We've been busy here: my 61st birthday was the 25th- very low key, per my request!




Happy Belated Birthday wishes, Bea!
or Penblwydd Hapus i ti!


----------



## Lyn W

Bore da bawb!
(Good morning everyone)
A very wet Welsh Saturday but hope you all have a good day in your corner of the world!


----------



## spud's_mum

I tried to cook a pain au chocolat and I had this in mind...


Here's my attempt...


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Greetings all! Gosh, quite a chatty bunch here: I miss a few days and it takes an hour to read up!
> 
> We've been busy here: my 61st birthday was the 25th- very low key, per my request. Then Thanksgiving was the next day! We had a VERY nice day- just invited 1 couple and we all shared in the cooking so that kept things easy.
> 
> Thanksgiving is probably my favorite holiday because I was born on Thanksgiving day! But Thanksgiving migrates- kind of like Easter does, so my birthday does not often fall on Thanksgiving day (but it's fun when it does!)
> 
> I've been in a rush to get the aquarium set up properly for my soon to arrive mud turtle, and have ordered the LAST thing I need! I am very much hoping to get him next week- it's been dragging on FOREVER...
> 
> Will try to check in more often!


Hi, Bea!!!!!! 
Yes, please do check in when you can. 
Happy, happy birthday and happy Thanksgiving, too.
Can't really claim to like a low key birthday myself.
Looking forward to seeing photos of your mud turtle and aquarium soon, if it's possible for you to do so. 
Take care and speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 157004


Morning, Grandpa!!!
Crack open a beer, why don't you ?


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> no but he'll have to pay for damages. £20k car, won't know until Monday what the bill is :/



Really?, is that kind of thing normal there (employees paying for damage done while working)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no but he'll have to pay for damages. £20k car, won't know until Monday what the bill is :/


Blimey, let's hope for his sake it's easily and cheaply fixed, poor guy. 
Afternoon, John.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Grandpa!!!
> Crack open a beer, why don't you ?


Nope but thank you it's time for breakfast then off to bed I got a 12 hour night shift tonight . So Bud in the am . But thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.


Good afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli. 
Wifey's dozing, i'm very busy teaching today and Tidgy's been having a nice time in the sun and is now gazing up adoringly at me from the table, having stuffed herself silly with weeds. 
How are you two doing ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.
> Wifey's dozing, i'm very busy teaching today and Tidgy's been having a nice time in the sun and is now gazing up adoringly at me from the table, having stuffed herself silly with weeds.
> How are you two doing ?


Hello Adam. We're fine thanks.

I'd planned to take OLI  for another "walk" today, but I changed my mind. Although it was nice and warm (temp was about 20 degrees C), it was extremely cloudy - NO *SUN* to be seen. "OLI won't like this" I thought. So I gave him the daily soak, hand fed him and took off alone. Walked two hours and returned home dead tired. 

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bore da bawb!
> (Good morning everyone)
> A very wet Welsh Saturday but hope you all have a good day in your corner of the world!


Good afternoon, Lyn!! 
Very busy here today, but all good, hoping you're having an enjoyable weekend so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I tried to cook a pain au chocolat and I had this in mind...
> View attachment 157026
> 
> Here's my attempt...
> View attachment 157027


I hate to point this out, but it yours doesn't look quite the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I tried to cook a pain au chocolat and I had this in mind...
> View attachment 157026
> 
> Here's my attempt...
> View attachment 157027


In Morocco, the pain au chocolat doesn't usually contain any chocolate. 
Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I tried to cook a pain au chocolat and I had this in mind...
> View attachment 157026
> 
> Here's my attempt...
> View attachment 157027


Hi, hope you're well. 

That looks so.......*yummy*!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, hope you're well.
> 
> That looks so.......*yummy*!


Hello, I'm good thanks 
Went to the pet shop today and got some bits that I "needed" 

How are you?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate to point this out, but it yours doesn't look quite the same.


Hmm I know. 
Eh it still tasted good


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello, I'm good thanks
> Went to the pet shop today and got some bits that I "needed"
> 
> How are you?


Am fine thanks. Went out for a nice long walk today. Am taking advantage of the quite warm weather.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I tried to cook a pain au chocolat and I had this in mind...
> View attachment 157026
> 
> Here's my attempt...
> View attachment 157027


Do you have a bike pump?
Just push some air into it - it will look the same as the top pic then.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope but thank you it's time for breakfast then off to bed I got a 12 hour night shift tonight . So Bud in the am . But thank you !


Don't work too hard!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Good evening everyone! 
How is everybody?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn!!
> Very busy here today, but all good, hoping you're having an enjoyable weekend so far.


Hi Adam the weather here is absolutely atrocious! Gales and pouring rain all day.
I was going to go out but stayed in the warm with Lola.
Was going to try to get some rays
but he wouldn't move over to let me under his mvb. Meanie!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Morocco, the pain au chocolat doesn't usually contain any chocolate.
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.


Think you could do them under the Trade Descriptons Act for that.
After all they are double croissant you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good afternoonish, Noel!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good evening everyone!
> How is everybody?


Hi Kirsty, are you having the gales and rain in bonny Scotland?
Hope you are Ok and that beastie is better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Really?, is that kind of thing normal there (employees paying for damage done while working)


Good afternooneymorn, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope but thank you it's time for breakfast then off to bed I got a 12 hour night shift tonight . So Bud in the am . But thank you !


Have a good shift, if you can, Gramps, and share a beer another time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam. We're fine thanks.
> 
> I'd planned to take OLI  for another "walk" today, but I changed my mind. Although it was nice and warm (temp was about 20 degrees C), it was extremely cloudy - NO *SUN* to be seen. "OLI won't like this" I thought. So I gave him the daily soak, hand fed him and took off alone. Walked two hours and returned home dead tired.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


Quite sunny here, thankfully, but we could do with some rain, realistically. 
I'm sure Oli was fine, they don't need daily sunshine and he'll be quite happy with being hand fed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hmm I know.
> Eh it still tasted good


Which is the main thing at the end of the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you have a bike pump?
> Just push some air into it - it will look the same as the top pic then.


Puff pastry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good evening everyone!
> How is everybody?


Evening, Kirsty! 
How are you ?
i'm very well, though very busy, another student due in 20 minutes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Puff pastry.


That s a bit of a flaky comment!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternooneymorn, Cameron.



You seem just as confused about the day/time as I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam the weather here is absolutely atrocious! Gales and pouring rain all day.
> I was going to go out but stayed in the warm with Lola.
> Was going to try to get some rays
> but he wouldn't move over to let me under his mvb. Meanie!!


What a selfish chap he is! 
Tidgy doesn't mind at all if I lie under her MVB in her enclosure with her balanced on my stomach.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think you could do them under the Trade Descriptons Act for that.
> After all they are double croissant you!


A right panini bottom that would be.
Don't think the Trades Description Act applies here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite sunny here, thankfully, but we could do with some rain, realistically.
> I'm sure Oli was fine, they don't need daily sunshine and he'll be quite happy with being hand fed!


We need rain too.....water is a *very serious issue *here. And it's only getting worse with population rising daily, *PLUS* the refugees who are fleeing their homelands. 

Oh,Oli  likes to be hand fed, I can assure you. But he's really becoming a spoiled brat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That s a bit of a flaky comment!


Oh, i doughn't know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You seem just as confused about the day/time as I am.


Always.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i doughn't know.



Yeasty for you to say but I knead to know!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty!
> How are you ?
> i'm very well, though very busy, another student due in 20 minutes.


Have a nice time Adam! hmmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A right panini bottom that would be.
> Don't think the Trades Description Act applies here.


Then I suppose as Buddy Holly says 'I guess it doesn't ciabatta anymore'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We need rain too.....water is a *very serious issue *here. And it's only getting worse with population rising daily, *PLUS* the refugees who are fleeing their homelands.
> 
> Oh,Oli  likes to be hand fed, I can assure you. But he's really becoming a spoiled brat!


Tidgy is spoiled, too.
And she deserves to be.
Our water has been free for 4 months due to a technical error, we just pay about 20 pence a month standing charge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeasty for you to say but I knead to know!


I'm on a roll, so breada not stop me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Have a nice time Adam! hmmmm.


Hopefully, she'll be late or not turn up.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm on a roll, so breada not stop me.


Wouldn't dream of it and risk upsetting you
I'm a 'make loaf not war' sort of person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Then I suppose as Buddy Holly says 'I guess it doesn't ciabatta anymore'


Sadly, he scone, now.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty, are you having the gales and rain in bonny Scotland?
> Hope you are Ok and that beastie is better.


Hi Lyn 
We are! It's so miserable and I have the heating on full whack because of it... Grr 
He is doing well! Had the vets this morning and he was such a good boy  the results from the lab came back and I won't even try to pronounce the bacteria because it was like 12 sylobols long lol  but it turns out he's on the right meds for it anyway! So hopefully by this time next week he will be back to his same old self! 
Is Lola continuing to pee?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Kirsty!
> How are you ?
> i'm very well, though very busy, another student due in 20 minutes.


Hello Adam! I am well, how are you? 
I hope you have a great lesson!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Wouldn't dream of it and risk upsetting you
> I'm a 'make loaf not war' sort of person.


I soo want to join in when you guys do this but I can never think of anything to say lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wouldn't dream of it and risk upsetting you
> I'm a 'make loaf not war' sort of person.


Oh, yes? he asks ryely.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn
> We are! It's so miserable and I have the heating on full whack because of it... Grr
> He is doing well! Had the vets this morning and he was such a good boy  the results from the lab came back and I won't even try to pronounce the bacteria because it was like 12 sylobols long lol  but it turns out he's on the right meds for it anyway! So hopefully by this time next week he will be back to his same old self!
> Is Lola continuing to pee?


Yes - with a vengeance!!
Even on me yesterday evening after his soak!
Pleased to hear Beastie is on the mend.
Thanks for your help with Hendry's owner - poor tort sounds quite poorly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn
> We are! It's so miserable and I have the heating on full whack because of it... Grr
> He is doing well! Had the vets this morning and he was such a good boy  the results from the lab came back and I won't even try to pronounce the bacteria because it was like 12 sylobols long lol  but it turns out he's on the right meds for it anyway! So hopefully by this time next week he will be back to his same old self!
> Is Lola continuing to pee?


Hurrraahhhhhh for beastie!!!!!!!!!
Great news!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam! I am well, how are you?
> I hope you have a great lesson!


I'm good! 
She's 10 minutes late, now, but this is not unusual.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yes - with a vengeance!!
> Even on me yesterday evening after his soak!
> Pleased to hear Beastie is in the mend.
> Thanks for your help with Hendry's owner - poor tort sounds quite poorly.


Haha that has happened to me so many times as well. I never get annoyed though because I'm happy everything is functioning down there lol
Your more than welcome. Glad I could help  
Hope the little fella gets better soon, he really seems ill doesn't he?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrraahhhhhh for beastie!!!!!!!!!
> Great news!


He's been such a good brave boy


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good!
> She's 10 minutes late, now, but this is not unusual.


Haha! You teaching anything exciting?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes? he asks ryely.


Yup but don't spread it around, wouldn't want people to think I'm a seedy sort of person.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha that has happened to me so many times as well. I never get annoyed though because I'm happy everything is functioning down there lol
> Your more than welcome. Glad I could help
> Hope the little fella gets better soon, he really seems ill doesn't he?


I did think I should be careful what I wish for at the time, but would rather be peed on than be worried about him again.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I did think I should be careful what I wish for at the time, but would rather be peed on than be worried about him again.


Totally  
Do you have any plans for your weekend?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Totally
> Do you have any plans for your weekend?


Dinner with my nephew, his fiancé and in laws to be tomorrow evening but nothing else planned.
Is your fish and chip supper with your grandparents still on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! You teaching anything exciting?


Corrections of her very boring university dissertation , but it looks like she's not coming!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup but don't spread it around, wouldn't want people to think I'm a seedy sort of person.


Just a slice of reality.
i won't make a wholmeal out of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a slice of reality.
> i won't make a wholmeal out of it.


That's a pittaful excuse for a pun.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Dinner with my nephew, his fiancé and in laws to be tomorrow evening but nothing else planned.
> Is your fish and chip supper with your grandparents still on?


That'll be nice! Are you going out for dinner or cooking? 
Yes my fiancé and I are taking her to witherspoons tomorrow for fish and chips lol  
I was also off work yesterday and put a big dent in my Christmas shopping at the Black Friday sales. I was so exhausted though when I got home


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Corrections of her very boring university dissertation , but it looks like she's not coming!


Oh no!!! Have a vodka then, you deserve it


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> That'll be nice! Are you going out for dinner or cooking?
> Yes my fiancé and I are taking her to witherspoons tomorrow for fish and chips lol
> I was also off work yesterday and put a big dent in my Christmas shopping at the Black Friday sales. I was so exhausted though when I got home


No no!  Not cooking I am saving myself for Xmas day!!
Did you get any good bargains?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a pittaful excuse for a pun.


A bit half-baked, but I learned them from my naan. 
Didn't Buddy Holly also sing, "I wish it were yeasterday ?"


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> No no!  Not cooking I am saving myself for Xmas day!!
> Did you get any good bargains?


Haha fair enough  I hope you enjoy then!!
I did! Got my secret Santa and my fiancé secret Santa for work, got my mum a jumper for her birthday which is in a few days, then also got her a fancy designer glasses case for her Christmas. I treated myself to a new jumper and also bought a new pair of shoes which I gave to my fiancé to give to me for Christmas lol! Then bought fiancé a new keyboard which he has been saying he needs for ages.
So I think I done pretty well! My granny Brodie says she wants a voucher for her and my grandpa to go for dinner but I can't see anything decent on groupon - just need to keep my eye out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh no!!! Have a vodka then, you deserve it


A glass of red, I think.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A glass of red, I think.


You deserve that too! Have both... Go on 
I'm having a vodka and Diet Coke after I have my tea and going to watch a movie


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha fair enough  I hope you enjoy then!!
> I did! Got my secret Santa and my fiancé secret Santa for work, got my mum a jumper for her birthday which is in a few days, then also got her a fancy designer glasses case for her Christmas. I treated myself to a new jumper and also bought a new pair of shoes which I gave to my fiancé to give to me for Christmas lol! Then bought fiancé a new keyboard which he has been saying he needs for ages.
> So I think I done pretty well! My granny Brodie says she wants a voucher for her and my grandpa to go for dinner but I can't see anything decent on groupon - just need to keep my eye out


You did very well!
Is your man a musician or 'keyboard' as in PC?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> You did very well!
> Is your man a musician or 'keyboard' as in PC?


Keyboard for his PC although he does play the guitar as well and you have gave me more ideas for another present for him! Thanks Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> You deserve that too! Have both... Go on
> I'm having a vodka and Diet Coke after I have my tea and going to watch a movie


I think I'm out of Voddy, but I might have a whisky, instead, it doesn't take much arm twisting. 
I'm playing an interactive TV quiz with wifey in a bit.
Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit half-baked, but I learned them from my naan.
> Didn't Buddy Holly also sing, "I wish it were yeasterday ?"


Well if he did it didn't rise to the top of the charts!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I'm out of Voddy, but I might have a whisky, instead, it doesn't take much arm twisting.
> I'm playing an interactive TV quiz with wifey in a bit.
> Enjoy your evening!


Whiskey it is then!  I hope you and wifey have a good time! 
I'm going to get my tea so hope you all have a great night!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Whiskey it is then!  I hope you and wifey have a good time!
> I'm going to get my tea so hope you all have a great night!


See you soon Kirsty have a good evening and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well if he did it didn't rise to the top of the charts!


So it didn't earn him a crust ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Whiskey it is then!  I hope you and wifey have a good time!
> I'm going to get my tea so hope you all have a great night!


Night, Kirsty! 
You have a fun evening, too.
see you soon!


----------



## jaizei

kirsty Johnston said:


> Keyboard for his PC although he does play the guitar as well and you have gave me more ideas for another present for him! Thanks Lyn



A keytar?!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So it didn't earn him a crust ?


Nope not a crumb.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> A keytar?!
> 
> View attachment 157051


Not sure the neighbours would be overjoyed.
or beastie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope not a crumb.


So much for flour power.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Didn't Buddy Holly also sing, "I wish it were yeasterday ?"


I wish it were yesterday was by Lou Rolls
I wish it was yesterday was by The Chewsdays


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


>


Hi Gillan


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wish it were yesterday was by Lou Rolls
> I wish it was yesterday was by The Chewsdays


Not Hovis Presley ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not Hovis Presley ?


No and not Bun Jovi either.
or Bara White


----------



## Lyn W

Gottta go for a while
See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gottta go for a while
> See you later!


Okey dokey! 
Catch you ron.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Adam!! I've just came on to tell you that doctor who was out this world tonight - insanely good!!! We will catch up when you see it


----------



## jaizei

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam!! I've just came on to tell you that doctor who was out this world tonight - insanely good!!! We will catch up when you see it



That thing with the Tardis - simply amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam!! I've just came on to tell you that doctor who was out this world tonight - insanely good!!! We will catch up when you see it


I haven't seen last weeks yet!!!! 
Running a bit behind out here at the moment.
Should see last weeks tomorrow and tonight's on Monday, hopefully.
i'm so excited! 
Thanks for popping by. 
Have a great evening.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pretty quiet in here today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty quiet in here today


Yep, at the moment, though there was a busy spell earlier. 
How are you today, Noel?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, at the moment, though there was a busy spell earlier.
> How are you today, Noel?


I'm doing pretty good
I'm taking care of a friend's kitties and we are doing some work on the tort house. 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing pretty good
> I'm taking care of a friend's kitties and we are doing some work on the tort house.
> How are you?


Lots of kitties?
Littluns ?
i'm good, thanks, had a nice evening with my fossils, mainly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of kitties?
> Littluns ?
> i'm good, thanks, had a nice evening with my fossils, mainly.


Very nice


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> Very nice


Just 2 cats and tonight was the last time I had to check in on them. 
All is good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Just 2 cats and tonight was the last time I had to check in on them.
> All is good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Due to a heady combination of wine, cigarettes and whisky and wild, wild woman, I am now going to bed.
An early night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roomers! 
Good night Cold Dark Room! 
See you all fresh as daisies in the morning, I trust.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Really?, is that kind of thing normal there (employees paying for damage done while working)



it is in our company:/ I don't agree with it myself at all, company insurance should be in place


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! 0530 Sunday, I love a long lie me  we were round and jades mums last night for a family meal as it was her brothers birthday. we called in a curry 

hope everyone is well and having a good weekend glad to hear the torts are getting better keep on tortin'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of kitties?
> Littluns ?
> i'm good, thanks, had a nice evening with my fossils, mainly.


Well that's charming! Fancy talking about your forum friends like that!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! 0530 Sunday, I love a long lie me  we were round and jades mums last night for a family meal as it was her brothers birthday. we called in a curry
> 
> hope everyone is well and having a good weekend glad to hear the torts are getting better keep on tortin'


Hope you manages to get back to bed for a bit more kip John!
Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it is in our company:/ I don't agree with it myself at all, company insurance should be in place


Yes it should, that's going to be quite a hefty bill I should imagine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night Cold Dark Roomers!
> Good night Cold Dark Room!
> See you all fresh as daisies in the morning, I trust.


Well I am!
But then I didn't have any wine, whisky, ciggies or wild men to put up with - more's the pity!


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning World its a brand new day!
Albeit another wild, wet and extremely windy day here.
Wondering if the roof on my old conservatory will stay on!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hello People


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! 0530 Sunday, I love a long lie me  we were round and jades mums last night for a family meal as it was her brothers birthday. we called in a curry
> 
> hope everyone is well and having a good weekend glad to hear the torts are getting better keep on tortin'


Good afternoon, John.
Up in the middle of the night again.
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's charming! Fancy talking about your forum friends like that!!!


Afternoon, Lyn, enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hi !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I am!
> But then I didn't have any wine, whisky, ciggies or wild men to put up with - more's the pity!


It's fun, but i wouldn't advocate the ciggies bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning World its a brand new day!
> Albeit another wild, wet and extremely windy day here.
> Wondering if the roof on my old conservatory will stay on!!


Lovely and sunny, but a bit chilly here.
Too dry though, they have started to pray for rain at the mosques.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello People
> View attachment 157135


Good morning, Grandpa, time for that beer? 
I've just finished my second cup of coffee.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning all. I hope everyone is well.

Have s great day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning all. I hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 157138
> Have s great day!!


Thanks, Shannon!
You have a great day, too.
Lovely photo, what a wonderful expression!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bathophobia is the fear of depths, not just swimming pools or the ocean, but lift shafts, stairwells deep caves and so on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is battology ?


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning all. I hope everyone is well.
> View attachment 157138
> Have s great day!!


Aw he's looking really chilled relaxing in his bath!!
Hope you have a restful Sunday too Shannon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is battology ?


Something to do with repetition of words but can't remember if its any in particular


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's fun, but i wouldn't advocate the ciggies bit.


Hi Adam, definitely no ciggies!!
Hope you have a good Sunday too.
My meal with nephew & co is off.
Rain stopped play.
Their plan was to meet up en route from Bridgend to London,
but with the high winds and rain I suggested we take a 'rain check'
(see what I did there) so they could get back early.
So my Ping Chef hat will be on and
its chicken in tomato and basil sauce tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Something to do with repetition of words but can't remember if its any in particular


Yes, it's the pointless repetition of words or phrases, or the needless repetition of something. 
Or it's the pointless repetition of words or phrases, or the needless repetition of something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, definitely no ciggies!!
> Hope you have a good Sunday too.
> My meal with nephew & co is off.
> Rain stopped play.
> Their plan was to meet up en route from Bridgend to London,
> but with the high winds and rain I suggested we take a 'rain check'
> (see what I did there) so they could get back early.
> So my Ping Chef hat will be on and
> its chicken in tomato and basil sauce tonight.


Sunday all good so far!!! 
Hurrah! 
Yes, I saw what you did.
(sighs). 
Don't forget to add a drizzle of olive oil, he says pouring over a cookery book.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sunday all good so far!!!
> Hurrah!
> Yes, I saw what you did.
> (sighs).
> Don't forget to add a drizzle of olive oil, he says pouring over a cookery book.


You pour olive oil over a cookery book?
Does it taste better for that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You pour olive oil over a cookery book?
> Does it taste better for that?


Yes, it does. 
Wifey said you were gonna say that!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it does.
> Wifey said you were gonna say that!


I'm so predictable!!!
Hope she put money on it and you've paid up!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What happened to every 8 year old Swedish girl in the year 1994 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm so predictable!!!
> Hope she put money on it and you've paid up!!


Not so predictable, in my book, anyway.
I disagreed and said you's make a joke about the rain.
Luckily, we didn't bet on it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What happened to every 8 year old Swedish girl in the year 1994 ?


They were all auditioned to be possible replacements for the ladies in Abba!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not so predictable, in my book, anyway.
> I disagreed and said you's make a joke about the rain.
> Luckily, we didn't bet on it.


yes I could have said something about you cooking up a storm
and ask if you were going to soak the book and add a twister lemon,
but now I've blown it and took the olive oil route - slippery as it is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They were all auditioned to be possible replacements for the ladies in Abba!


Only one of them was blond. 
And there is another answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yes I could have said something about you cooking up a storm
> and ask if you were going to soak the book and add a twister lemon,
> but now I've blown it and took the olive oil route - slippery as it is


All hail puns! An au-gust occupation.
As for wifey, this'll show'er it's snow joke.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only one of them was blond.
> And there is another answer.


They were auditioned to replace the blokes?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All hail puns! An au-gust occupation.
> As for wifey, this'll show'er it's snow joke.


Yes its very enlightning and so easy its a breeze!
I hope it doesn't cloud her judgement of me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They were auditioned to replace the blokes?


Possibly.
Possibly not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes its very enlightning and so easy its a breeze!
> I hope I doesn't cloud her judgement of me


I'm sure it will squall blow over,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Possibly.
> Possibly not.


They all had their 9th birthday?


----------



## Lyn W

Have you seen the musical about twins who are separated at birth on a very wet day?

It's called Flood Brothers.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure it will squall blow over,


I'd like to meet Wifey one day just to say 'How'd you dew?'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They all had their 9th birthday?


I guess some would have had to wait until 1995.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd like to meet Wifey one day just to say 'How'd you dew?'


You just mist her, she's gone out to foget her problems.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess some would have had to wait until 1995.


Not if they were *all* born in 1985?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not if they were *all* born in 1985?


Hmmm, not very likely, and i'm not about to check.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You just mist her, she's gone out to foget her problems.


I bet you are waiting in eager precipitation for Wifey's return.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, not very likely, and i'm not about to check.


Well I have  - so I am right and I get the points!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I bet you are waiting in eager precipitation for Wifey's return.


No, pressure, she's only out front.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, pressure, she's only out front.


She must be feeling quite low, surprised she hasn't gone to that new pub - The Isobar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I have  - so I am right and I get the points!!!


Oh, that actually made me laugh aloud.
But i think it might possibly be a teensy bit not true.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday all


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, that actually made me laugh aloud.
> But i think it might possibly be a teensy bit not true.


Well maybe just a little bit economical with the truth!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday all


Same to you Noel,
Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She must be feeling quite low, surprised she hasn't gone to that new pub - The Isobar


Or iceobar.
And Noel's just said "High".
We mustn't give her a frosty reception.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday all


And a most magnificently splendid Sunday to you, too, Noel.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or iceobar.
> And Noel's just said "High".
> We mustn't give her a frosty reception.


Definitely Not - Not in the sleetest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Definitely Not - Not in the sleetest!


I very much drought anyone in The Cold Dark Room would.


----------



## jaizei

Not sure what this video is, but it's saved here in the box so I might as well post it. I must've thought it was relevant in some way since the last time I posted.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I very much drought anyone in The Cold Dark Room would.


No one would want to make her down in the doldrums.
I'm sure everyone would rather regale her with humorous anecdotes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not sure what this video is, but it's saved here in the box so I might as well post it. I must've thought it was relevant in some way since the last time I posted.


Crikey, I remember this.
And 'Halfway up the Stair', by Robin, his nephew. 
Nothing's irrelevant here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No one would want to make her down in the doldrums.
> I'm sure everyone would rather regale her with humorous anecdotes.


Shade only produce an ar ray of her own.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shade only produce an ar ray of her own.


And on that note it's bucket changing time in my leaky old conservatory,
while there's a lull in the downpour.
I wish I could send some of this rain to Morocco for you all over there,
but I expect your country will have the same as monsoon!
See you later!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam
Hi Lyn  *waves*


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Hi Lyn  *waves*


Hi \0/ (waving back).
I will have to catch you later Noel
as have to go catch some rain leeking in at the moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And on that note it's bucket changing time in my leaky old conservatory,
> while there's a lull in the downpour.
> I wish I could send some of this rain to Morocco for you all over there,
> but I expect your country will have the same as monsoon!
> See you later!!


Good luck, try not to drown, though i know you can swim
I'm expecting a flood of Biblical proportions before the end of the year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Hi Lyn  *waves*


Tidal waves back from us here. 
(but nice ones, just big waves.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi \0/ (waving back).
> I will have to catch you later Noel
> as have to go catch some rain leeking in at the moment!


Leeks are a very Welsh thing, aren't they ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi \0/ (waving back).
> I will have to catch you later Noel
> as have to go catch some rain leeking in at the moment!


Be safe and talk to ya soon


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leeks are a very Welsh thing, aren't they ?


Good evening Adam. A special pic for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. A special pic for you!


Good evening to you, Gillian.
Cats love cheese, it even looks happy here. 
Don't mind, it's not proper cheese anyway.


----------



## meech008

Apparently I didn't learn my lesson because I spent most of Saturday with my sister intoxicated. Haha its very unlike me and I'm paying for it today but for your viewing pleasure. Buddy and Zeya got along perfectly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Apparently I didn't learn my lesson because I spent most of Saturday with my sister intoxicated. Haha its very unlike me and I'm paying for it today but for your viewing pleasure. Buddy and Zeya got along perfectly


Hiya, meech! 
Great that the dogs got on so well. 
i've had rather a lot of vino this evening ! 
ha de ha! 
But day off tomorrow.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hiya, meech!
> Great that the dogs got on so well.
> i've had rather a lot of vino this evening !
> ha de ha!
> But day off tomorrow.


Excellent! We had a splendid port but it was veryyyyy sweet. You'll notice Buddy is on the giant pillow while Zeya squeezed herself into the beagle sized bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hey, Kirsty, !!!!!
Just watched the Doctor Who episodes.
Both absolutely brilliant and very, very brave of the BBC. 
WOW!!!!!
Can't wait for next weeks finale.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Excellent! We had a splendid port but it was veryyyyy sweet. You'll notice Buddy is on the giant pillow while Zeya squeezed herself into the beagle sized bed


Yes, sweet dogs.
I love a drop of port, but too sweet can be a bit much after a glass or too.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, sweet dogs.
> I love a drop of port, but too sweet can be a bit much after a glass or too.


How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you today?


Rather splendid, thank you, only a little teaching as the others didn't show and two brilliant episodes of Doctor Who plus all the extras.
Super, day! 
Quite appropriate for you today would be hair of the dog!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather splendid, thank you, only a little teaching as the others didn't show and two brilliant episodes of Doctor Who plus all the extras.
> Super, day!
> Quite appropriate for you today would be hair of the dog!


Bahahaha yes! Glad today was a calm day for you  plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Bahahaha yes! Glad today was a calm day for you  plans for tomorrow?


Off to the hypermarket outside the New Town to get some roof sealant, some new Christmas tree lights and maybe a couple of filing cabinets.
Then veggie shopping as wifey wants another potato or two.
Not very exciting, i'm afraid. 
You working, or is it still a holiday ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to the hypermarket outside the New Town to get some roof sealant, some new Christmas tree lights and maybe a couple of filing cabinets.
> Then veggie shopping as wifey wants another potato or two.
> Not very exciting, i'm afraid.
> You working, or is it still a holiday ?


I think the sounds like a fairly busy day! Yep I'm working  I've got to say as the end of school gets nearer I feel a bad case of senioritis kicking in. I'm ready to be done and able to sleep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I think the sounds like a fairly busy day! Yep I'm working  I've got to say as the end of school gets nearer I feel a bad case of senioritis kicking in. I'm ready to be done and able to sleep!


Sleep sounds a good place to me, too.
I think i'll be climbing the wooden hill to Bedfordshire in just a minute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers! 
Night night Cold Dark Room!!! 
Look forward to seeing all you lovely guys and gals at the start of another week and the last day of November.
Take care.


----------



## jaizei

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Where'd everybody go?
> 
> View attachment 157235





pour yourself a drink and i'll be down in 2 shakes of a lambs tail.


love that film


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone! hope everyone's well and had a nice weekend . I literally slept all Sunday again, but did manage to get my driving theory test booked . 

not looking forward to work today, will be finding out about the damaged cars and no doubt be getting my ears nipped again


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Where'd everybody go?
> 
> View attachment 157235


Good morning. I'm around!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Where'd everybody go?
> 
> View attachment 157235


The Cold Dark Room is having a quiet period. 
Boo hoo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157236


To me my armadillos! 
Hedgehogs ?
Holla the one-legged Pirate ?
Somebody..................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone! hope everyone's well and had a nice weekend . I literally slept all Sunday again, but did manage to get my driving theory test booked .
> 
> not looking forward to work today, will be finding out about the damaged cars and no doubt be getting my ears nipped again


Morning, John.
Hope you get through the day okay and that the other poor guy doesn't have to fork out too much. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Last day to earn some points for the month, so on with some questions and answers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There were 112,521 8 year old girls in Sweden on the first of January 1994 and there were exactly the same number of 9 year olds on the 1st Jan 1995 and this is unique in statistics because it suggests that none died, no one emigrated, no one of that age entered the country to live, precisely the same number survived the whole year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. I'm around!


Good morning, Gillian! 
No you're not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In Britain in 1994, 8 people were injured by place mats.
13 sustained cruet injuries.
5 were wounded by dustpans.
8 suffered as a result of a bread-bin accident. 
5 were hurt by sieves. 
14 fell foul of a serving trolley. 
17 were treated for injuries caused by a draft excluder. 
476 people were injured while on the lavatory. 
Underwear hurt 11 people.
But tea cosy damge was down from 3 in 1993 to nil in 1994.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hospitals use acronyms such as GOMER (Get Out of My Emergency Room)
or SARA (Sexual Activity Related Accidents)
or in one place in the UK, NFN (Normal for Norfolk) 
to describe some of these accidents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was the biggest tourist attraction in Canada between 1934 and 1943 ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the biggest tourist attraction in Canada between 1934 and 1943 ?


The dionne quintuplets?


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone! I hope everybody's Monday is going well. John, I hope the damage isn't too terribly bad and that your ears stay mostly un nipped


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all! busy busy today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The dionne quintuplets?


The Dionne quintuplets, born from a single egg to a rather poor family.
The father talked about exhibiting them himself, as they were very famous in those days before fertility treatment, but the government took over, placed them in a hospital and slowly the hospital began admitting people and it became the single biggest attraction in Canada.
But after 9 years, the parents successfully got their girls back, but at the age of 18, they all left. 
In 1998,Mike Harris, the Prime Minister, travelled to and apologized to the two surviving quins, and each were paid 4 million dollars in compensation and given an official apology on behalf of Canada.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! I hope everybody's Monday is going well. John, I hope the damage isn't too terribly bad and that your ears stay mostly un nipped


Good morning, Michelle!! 
I'm good and enjoying my morning.
How are you?
Points for your correct answer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all! busy busy today


Good afternoon, sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Name all the events at the first recorded Olympic Games in the year 776 BC.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Michelle!!
> I'm good and enjoying my morning.
> How are you?
> Points for your correct answer!


Why thank you! I'm well, definitely don't want to be at clinic but I think I'll survive  Poor Ben is sick today, don't know what's going on. Hopefully it's just a 24 hr stomach bug and will pass


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Why thank you! I'm well, definitely don't want to be at clinic but I think I'll survive  Poor Ben is sick today, don't know what's going on. Hopefully it's just a 24 hr stomach bug and will pass


Sorry to hear about Ben.
It's the time of year for nasty bugs, so hopefully, as you say, it's a one day problem.
With a bit of luck he'll feel better this evening.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear about Ben.
> It's the time of year for nasty bugs, so hopefully, as you say, it's a one day problem.
> With a bit of luck he'll feel better this evening.


He was fine when I left, so it came on quickly. Hopefully it leaves just as quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He was fine when I left, so it came on quickly. Hopefully it leaves just as quickly.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning all. I just wanted to say hello. I will be absent from the forum again for a few days. Take care and I'll pop in soon to see how everyone is doing


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the biggest tourist attraction in Canada between 1934 and 1943 ?




maid of the mist?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name all the events at the first recorded Olympic Games in the year 776 BC.




one, the marathon?


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, Mondays shift done  its time to sypon a few tins of mick jagger. cheesyburgers for tea 

happy saint andrews day!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, sir!




evening' guv'ner! hope you had a good day off


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! I hope everybody's Monday is going well. John, I hope the damage isn't too terribly bad and that your ears stay mostly un nipped



still haven't gotten the bill yet, and the branch manager was busy all day so it was ok today. 

hope mr ben feels better soon


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello! Just popping in Hi Adam, John, and the rest of your fabulous dark roomers.

Have you guys seen these? They make me giggle.


Snape







If money really looked this cool, I would SOOO much better at saving, because I wouldn't want to give these away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning all. I just wanted to say hello. I will be absent from the forum again for a few days. Take care and I'll pop in soon to see how everyone is doing


Hi, Shannon! 
Thanks for popping by and and good luck with all that you do.
Take care and see you shortly, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one, the marathon?


Nope. 
Wa wa, oops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, Mondays shift done  its time to sypon a few tins of mick jagger. cheesyburgers for tea
> 
> happy saint andrews day!!!


Happy Saint Andrew's Day, indeed! 
And points for cheesyburgers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evening' guv'ner! hope you had a good day off


Exhausted!!!! 
Buying loadsa stuff with wifey, completely knackered now. 
But it wasn't as bad as i thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy St Andrew's Day @kirsty Johnston 
Hurraaahhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello! Just popping in Hi Adam, John, and the rest of your fabulous dark roomers.
> 
> Have you guys seen these? They make me giggle.
> View attachment 157283
> 
> Snape
> 
> View attachment 157284
> 
> 
> View attachment 157285
> 
> 
> If money really looked this cool, I would SOOO much better at saving, because I wouldn't want to give these away


Hi, Chrissy, glad you dropped in. 
Hope you're doing well, missed you around here.
Wonder if they do Doctor Who banknotes?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Exhausted!!!!
> Buying loadsa stuff with wifey, completely knackered now.
> But it wasn't as bad as i thought.




have to suffer new town?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello! Just popping in Hi Adam, John, and the rest of your fabulous dark roomers.
> 
> Have you guys seen these? They make me giggle.
> View attachment 157283
> 
> Snape
> 
> View attachment 157284
> 
> 
> View attachment 157285
> 
> 
> If money really looked this cool, I would SOOO much better at saving, because I wouldn't want to give these away




love em!! did you know spock has 3 ears???

a left ear, a right ear... and, the final FRONT'EAR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have to suffer new town?


No, it's sort of outside the city, so we can avoid The New Town, but it's still fairly frightful .


----------



## johnandjade

fed . tis a braw brich moonlich nicht the nicht, yi ken? was going to post a link for billy conolly's evil scotsman, but it's a tad colourfull in the language:/.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's sort of outside the city, so we can avoid The New Town, but it's still fairly frightful .



well thats a bonus I guess? feet up time now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fed . tis a braw brich moonlich nicht the nicht, yi ken? was going to post a link for billy conolly's evil scotsman, but it's a tad colourfull in the language:/.


Just a tad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well thats a bonus I guess? feet up time now?


Housework.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well thats a bonus I guess? feet up time now?


And whisky.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Housework.



booo!! . I have to head back outside. 

think we can get to women to do it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And whisky.




ooo!!! i have to avoid that, was a bottle a night at one point:/ , love it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> booo!! . I have to head back outside.
> 
> think we can get to women to do it


Maybe, i have servants, but some things I don't trust them to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ooo!!! i have to avoid that, was a bottle a night at one point:/ , love it


I was on a bottle or more a day at one time to, £40 a bottle stuff, though I couldn't taste it after the first couple of glasses. 
I am able to control myself these days, and i just love the taste.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe, i have servants, but some things I don't trust them to do.




no joy here, off i go. only a ten min walk so can't really complain


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was on a bottle or more a day at one time to, £40 a bottle stuff, though I couldn't taste it after the first couple of glasses.
> I am able to control myself these days, and i just love the taste.




white and mackey here. i do enjoy a nice drop, chivas regal is near by and have had a few expensive bottles of that but its wasted on me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> white and mackey here. i do enjoy a nice drop, chivas regal is near by and have had a few expensive bottles of that but its wasted on me


I'm on Black and White tonight, it's okay.
But i prefer my single malts, mmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm on Black and White tonight, it's okay.
> But i prefer my single malts, mmmmmmmm!!!!!!!




... or doubles  wasted trip, my mate wasn't home and chash machine out of cash!! grrr


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> love em!! did you know spock has 3 ears???
> 
> a left ear, a right ear... and, the final FRONT'EAR


bwa ha ha ha! Da doom tisssh! Totally using that when a geeky opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Chrissy, glad you dropped in.
> Hope you're doing well, missed you around here.
> Wonder if they do Doctor Who banknotes?


There should be! Or maybe there shouldn't, because I would have a hard time spending those too.

Missed you too In fact, I shouldn't get too distracted in this awesome room, because I came on the forum for one purpose only...to Stalk the person I got for secret santa. It's pay day and I have to finally decide, but I'm torn! I'm pretty excited about who I got and I'm putting too much thought into this. Off to go stalk forum members! Have a great day


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There were 112,521 8 year old girls in Sweden on the first of January 1994 and there were exactly the same number of 9 year olds on the 1st Jan 1995 and this is unique in statistics because it suggests that none died, no one emigrated, no one of that age entered the country to live, precisely the same number survived the whole year.



Is that really the most likely scenario?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> bwa ha ha ha! Da doom tisssh! Totally using that when a geeky opportunity presents itself.




have you heard the one about captain kirks underware??


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> have you heard the one about captain kirks underware??


Let's hear it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... or doubles  wasted trip, my mate wasn't home and chash machine out of cash!! grrr


How irritating! 
No cash, it's only Monday! 
They used to fill them up on a Monday morning after the weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> There should be! Or maybe there shouldn't, because I would have a hard time spending those too.
> 
> Missed you too In fact, I shouldn't get too distracted in this awesome room, because I came on the forum for one purpose only...to Stalk the person I got for secret santa. It's pay day and I have to finally decide, but I'm torn! I'm pretty excited about who I got and I'm putting too much thought into this. Off to go stalk forum members! Have a great day
> 
> View attachment 157300


How lovely.............I think.
Don't overthink it.
Enjoy your stalking.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely.............I think.
> Don't overthink it.
> Enjoy your stalking.


heh heh... will do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Is that really the most likely scenario?


You know it isn't, I know it isn't, they know it isn't, but it's still statistically interesting and unique.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you heard the one about captain kirks underware??


I know a rude answer to this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> heh heh... will do


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Let's hear it



new kirk underware...

william 'shatner' pants


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How irritating!
> No cash, it's only Monday!
> They used to fill them up on a Monday morning after the weekend.




it was only money for jade so no matter


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> new kirk underware...
> 
> william 'shatner' pants






Just kidding... ha ha ha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> new kirk underware...
> 
> william 'shatner' pants


Yep, that was the one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know a rude answer to this.



that's the one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What lurks in the toilet on the USS Enterprise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's the one


Snap!


----------



## johnandjade

back out again grrr! but this time will be a success!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What lurks in the toilet on the USS Enterprise ?




I know this one too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was only money for jade so no matter


Oh, no problem at all then.
Except you had a walk for nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I know this one too


Tell away!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I can't believe you guys know all these Star Trek jokes!



Tidgy's Dad said:


> What lurks in the toilet on the USS Enterprise ?


oh no...what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I can't believe you guys know all these Star Trek jokes!
> 
> 
> oh no...what?


As John appears to have gone out into the freezing Scottish night again, i shall answer. 
The Captain's log.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As John appears to have gone out into the freezing Scottish night again, i shall answer.
> The Captain's log.


OH! And I'm giggling all by myself at the kitchen table! hee hee


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright...being a good girl and stepping back into the light to do some final stalking
Have a good day, Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright...being a good girl and stepping back into the light to do some final stalking
> Have a good day, Adam


You, too Chrissy!!!! 
Don't be _too _good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And for anyone else dropping by, whilst we're on the subject. 
What do Captain Kirk and toilet paper have in common ?


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, mission accomplished! first lot of ice underfoot , tomorrow should be fun!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And for anyone else dropping by, whilst we're on the subject.
> What do Captain Kirk and toilet paper have in common ?




??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, mission accomplished! first lot of ice underfoot , tomorrow should be fun!!


Rather you than me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ??


They both wipe out Klingons.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They both wipe out Klingons.



yaasss!!!  thats a good one .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yaasss!!!  thats a good one .


Though slightly naughty.


----------



## johnandjade

http://news.stv.tv/tayside/1334314-...-till-then-returns-for-pakora-naan-and-sauce/ 


you couldn't make this up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> http://news.stv.tv/tayside/1334314-...-till-then-returns-for-pakora-naan-and-sauce/
> 
> 
> you couldn't make this up!


Ha de ha!!!! 
And they haven't caught him!! 
Yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I hope Lyn's okay. 
Pretty grim weather in Wales at the moment.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!!!!
> And they haven't caught him!!
> Yet.




he'll probably go back to complain about the food!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope Lyn's okay.
> Pretty grim weather in Wales at the moment.



she'll be bailing out the conseratory


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he'll probably go back to complain about the food!


Or ask for dessert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she'll be bailing out the conseratory


Oh, dear, you might be right. 
Well, she can swim, but I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, you might be right.
> Well, she can swim, but I hope it's nothing too serious.



agreed:/


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 157311




good mornooning gramps, hope you are well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 157311


Morning ?
Hello Grandpa, and a very good morninooning to you too. 
I'm just having a little snifter, please feel welcome to join me.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning ?
> Hello Grandpa, and a very good morninooning to you too.
> I'm just having a little snifter, please feel welcome to join me.


ALittle early yet but will start in about 4 1/2 hours . But wish would really rush pass , I could really use a BUD !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gramps, hope you are well


Always doing Great ! How's life with you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> ALittle early yet but will start in about 4 1/2 hours . But wish would really rush pass , I could really use a BUD !


I bet ! 
oh, well hope your day goes well and quickly and enjoy your beer later on.
I'll be asleep by then, probably.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There were 112,521 8 year old girls in Sweden on the first of January 1994 and there were exactly the same number of 9 year olds on the 1st Jan 1995 and this is unique in statistics because it suggests that none died, no one emigrated, no one of that age entered the country to live, precisely the same number survived the whole year.


See I told you! They were all born on 1st Jan so they all had their 9th birthday the same day!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Britain in 1994, 8 people were injured by place mats.
> 13 sustained cruet injuries.
> 5 were wounded by dustpans.
> 8 suffered as a result of a bread-bin accident.
> 5 were hurt by sieves.
> 14 fell foul of a serving trolley.
> 17 were treated for injuries caused by a draft excluder.
> 476 people were injured while on the lavatory.
> Underwear hurt 11 people.
> But tea cosy damge was down from 3 in 1993 to nil in 1994.


I'd heard domestic violence was on the rise.


----------



## Lyn W

I saw a documentary about that a few years ago quite sad, I think there was a film made too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bet !
> oh, well hope your day goes well and quickly and enjoy your beer later on.
> I'll be asleep by then, probably.


Going to bed at 8:30 that's not good ! You should always watch the New Day come in


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name all the events at the first recorded Olympic Games in the year 776 BC.


running, throwing and lifting stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> See I told you! They were all born on 1st Jan so they all had their 9th birthday the same day!!


Oh, dear, oh, dear, oh, dear. 
Anything for a quiet life, so............
You were right, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning all. I just wanted to say hello. I will be absent from the forum again for a few days. Take care and I'll pop in soon to see how everyone is doing


See you soon Shannon - take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd heard domestic violence was on the rise.


Except for tea-cosy attacks, probably as few people use them now as they're so dangerous.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, Mondays shift done  its time to sypon a few tins of mick jagger. cheesyburgers for tea
> 
> happy saint andrews day!!!


Happy St Andrews Day to you to John and Kirsty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Going to bed at 8:30 that's not good ! You should always watch the New Day come in


It'll be about 4 am for me. 
I sleep , then maybe I'll get up to watch the dawn.
or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> running, throwing and lifting stuff.


Throwing and lifting stuff, no.
Wa wa oops !
And Wa wa oops! 
Running, yes, but which distance ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm on Black and White tonight, it's okay.
> But i prefer my single malts, mmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


Have you tried the Welsh Penderyn Whisky?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you tried the Welsh Penderyn Whisky?


Nope.
Any good ?
You could always send me a case for a taster.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As John appears to have gone out into the freezing Scottish night again, i shall answer.
> The Captain's log.


I thought you were going to say something about Klingons!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They both wipe out Klingons.


I knew they'd make an appearance somewhere here!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I thought you were going to say something about Klingons!


.....and you did!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope Lyn's okay.
> Pretty grim weather in Wales at the moment.


I'm here and apart from the fisherman's waders I have to wear in my conservatory,
all good, but thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, oh, dear, oh, dear.
> Anything for a quiet life, so............
> You were right, Lyn!


yaaaay!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Throwing and lifting stuff, no.
> Wa wa oops !
> And Wa wa oops!
> Running, yes, but which distance ?


There and back


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Any good ?
> You could always send me a case for a taster.


The distillery's not far from me I may have a visit over the hols,
just out of interest cos I don't like whisky - I'm a brandy and JD drinker
- occasionally.


----------



## Lyn W

A very late good evening to everyone, you've all been very busy today in one way or another.
Glad to hear you are all Ok though.
Hope Ben is better meech.
And with that I am going to say good night again
Got to try and have an earlyish night as pretty tired with all the bailing out going on here.
So enjoy the last day of Nov and I'll see you next month!
Night Night and take care!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought you were going to say something about Klingons!


Psychic!!!!!! 
Or witchcraft ?
Or my being so predictable ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The distillery's not far from me I may have a visit over the hols,
> just out of interest cos I don't like whisky - I'm a brandy and JD drinker
> - occasionally.


JD's a whisky, a sour mash whisky, i think.
I had a bottle for my birthday, i love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A very late good evening to everyone, you've all been very busy today in one way or another.
> Glad to hear you are all Ok though.
> Hope Ben is better meech.
> And with that I am going to say good night again
> Got to try and have an earlyish night as pretty tired with all the bailing out going on here.
> So enjoy the last day of Nov and I'll see you next month!
> Night Night and take care!!


Nos da, Lyn, hope your bed doesn't float away in the night.
See you tomorrow, so to speak.
Have a good day at work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, that's it! 
Another month over, here in The Cold Dark Room, and in the world that supposedly exists outside. 
It's been much quieter this month , so only a top 20 to be listed, and the points were well down for most people. 
So hoping for more posts from all you guys in December as we race for the end of the year totals and the 2015 champion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First of all to Cameron and Gillian minus nearly a billion points each. 
You know why! 
@jaizei 
@Gillian Moore


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First of all to Cameron and Gillian minus nearly a billion points each.
> You know why!
> @jaizei
> @Gillian Moore



When you edit in tags, they don't alert the person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> When you edit in tags, they don't alert the person.


Oh, thanks, Cameron. 
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@jaizei 
@Gillian Moore 
Minus a billion points, or thereabouts for November.
Or I could be kidding..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Cameron goes into the lead for December even though it's not December for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There was only one event in the first few Olympics, held every four years.
It was a sprint running race of 192 metres.
More events came later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What was The Naked Chef doing at that first recorded Olympics in 776 BC ?


----------



## jaizei

I made a point of figuring out the best ways to use tagging to harass alert people.


----------



## jaizei

A shame, some really good ideas don't work the way you'd hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks for appearing briefly in The Cold Dark Room in November to 
wifey, who is always much appreciated for putting up with this and with me. 
Jean, @4jean always nice to see you popping in at the start of the month.
Tina @leigti sincerely hope that you're happy and well.
@kathyth for just sticking your head around the door. 
Barbara, @wellington Not seen nearly enough of you in the last month. Please pop in for coffee.
Yvonne, @Yvonne G , sorry you didn't stay for coffee, one day perhaps.
David, @dmmj , genuinely glad to have you post a couple of times this month. More, please! 
and last, but by no means least , Mike @mike taylor thanks once more for the air freshener, wondering if you have a seasonal one for Christmas ?
You all get a half point to carry on to the end of the year's totals.
All most welcome to pop in for a drink and a chat at any time.
Thank you!


----------



## jaizei

I think tagging someone in your signature would've been my favorite had it worked.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Cameron goes into the lead for December even though it's not December for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I made a point of figuring out the best ways to use tagging to harass alert people.


Ha de ha! 
The best laid plans of mice and men.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think tagging someone in your signature would've been my favorite had it worked.


Goodness! 
That way lieth anarchy!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> The best laid plans of mice and men.



You've read 'Of mice and Men? 

I've been meaning to, mostly to get Lost references.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Well, there's optimism and then.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You've read 'Of mice and Men?
> 
> I've been meaning to, mostly to get Lost references.


i was misquoting Robert Burns, "The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men.
Gang aft agley."
But, yes, i've read it, it's pretty good .
No, very good.


----------



## jaizei

Gotta be careful not to use all my credits in one go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You've read 'Of mice and Men?
> 
> I've been meaning to, mostly to get Lost references.


I watched the first series of "Lost".
And then lost interest.
Much as you did with new Doctor Who.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I watched the first series of "Lost".
> And then lost interest.
> Much as you did with new Doctor Who.




Well, to be fair, they didn't really swap out any of the main characters on Lost. 

Plus once you watch it, you can rewatch it and catch all the character in the background that you hadn't noticed before because you didn't know who they were. 

I tried to watch it in chronological order but lost interest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 21st place for November (i decided to do a top 21 so I got a whole point). is ..............Adam!!!!! 
Gaining one whole point to take through to the end of the year @Tidgy's Dad .
Oh, silly billy, that's me, i'm always doing that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Well, to be fair, they didn't really swap out any of the main characters on Lost.
> 
> Plus once you watch it, you can rewatch it and catch all the character in the background that you hadn't noticed before because you didn't know who they were.
> 
> I tried to watch it in chronological order but lost interest.


Doctor Who has to swap over its main actors,if not exactly always characters. 
It's been 52 years since it started, the original cast are very old or no longer with us.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who has to swap over its main actors,if not exactly always characters.
> It's been 52 years since it started, the original cast are very old or no longer with us.



I originally thought about trying to start at the beginning until I found out that there's quite a few episodes of which copies do not exist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I originally thought about trying to start at the beginning until I found out that there's quite a few episodes of which copies do not exist.


Yes, 97 out of the 253 episodes from the 6 black and white years of Doctor Who are still missing, though they find one, every now and again. 
However, soundtracks exist for all of them and using telesnaps (photos from the tv and others ) reconstructions and surviving clips, all the episodes can be watched in order.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They both wipe out Klingons.


ewwwww 
I had no idea there was so much star trek toilet humor. My horizons have been broadened this day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> ewwwww
> I had no idea there was so much star trek toilet humor. My horizons have been broadened this day.


We like to educate as well as entertain.


----------



## wellington

A quick pop in before my iPad has to reload again, darn thing. Anyway, very busy month that went way to fast. Now entering yet another very busy month, ugh. Hope all is well and will see ya at the next pop
Oh, an learned a few Star Trek things myself on here


----------



## Prairie Mom

I think "Lost" ended so stupidly. It was such a good show until they started inventing weird good vs evil mythology garbage....sigh. The show was so good until then. Now, I couldn't rewatch it, knowing it's going to take a nose dive.

Love LOVE the new Doctor Whos, but admit that I am struggling with the new Peter Capaldi seasons. I like Clara. I like Peter Capaldi. I like the idea of an older Doctor and dropping the love-interest companions, but I don't like the way his character is being directed. I'm not a fan of some of the ways they've changed the Doctor's character either. I used to be obsessed with the show and am sadly turning luke warm.

I'll watch some adipose to cheer myself up
The music for this one is great...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> A quick pop in before my iPad has to reload again, darn thing. Anyway, very busy month that went way to fast. Now entering yet another very busy month, ugh. Hope all is well and will see ya at the next pop
> Oh, an learned a few Star Trek things myself on here


Ahem, sorry.
Wishing you well for the month to come and hope to catch up with you around Christmas if not before.
Take care, Barbara!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I think "Lost" ended so stupidly. It was such a good show until they started inventing weird good vs evil mythology garbage....sigh. The show was so good until then. Now, I couldn't rewatch it, knowing it's going to take a nose dive.
> 
> Love LOVE the new Doctor Whos, but admit that I am struggling with the new Peter Capaldi seasons. I like Clara. I like Peter Capaldi. I like the idea of an older Doctor and dropping the love-interest companions, but I don't like the way his character is being directed. I'm not a fan of some of the ways they've changed the Doctor's character either. I used to be obsessed with the show and am sadly turning luke warm.
> 
> I'll watch some adipose to cheer myself up
> The music for this one is great...


Points!!!
I love the Adipose, great fun, but also a bit horrid.
I love Capaldi and the direction, the darkness and morality, philosophy and science (or some of it).
These last two seasons have been mostly great, in my opinion. 
Clara gone now.
This season finale is going to be a corker!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points!!!
> I love the Adipose, great fun, but also a bit horrid.
> I love Capaldi and the direction, the darkness and morality, philosophy and science (or some of it).
> These last two seasons have been mostly great, in my opinion.
> Clara gone now.
> This season finale is going to be a corker!


I haven't seen the new ones yet. I thought the season finale with the Master and dead Mr. Pink was really weird. I don't like that they've made the doctor less intelligent. He used to be able to taste the air and know the year. Now, he seems to know nothing about humanity and can't even tell if Clara is young or old. I also don't like how callous he has become about people dying. The tenth doctor gave his life for Wilfred stuck in a booth. This guy doesn't even try to save most people as they're dying...sigh...disappointed.

"Wilfred, it's my honor" sniff sniff


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I haven't seen the new ones yet. I thought the season finale with the Master and dead Mr. Pink was really weird. I don't like that they've made the doctor less intelligent. He used to be able to taste the air and know the year. Now, he seems to know nothing about humanity and can't even tell if Clara is young or old. I also don't like how callous he has become about people dying. The tenth doctor gave his life for Wilfred stuck in a booth. This guy doesn't even try to save most people as they're dying...sigh...disappointed.
> 
> "Wilfred, it's my honor" sniff sniff



Spoiler!!

I might watch it _some_ day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I haven't seen the new ones yet. I thought the season finale with the Master and dead Mr. Pink was really weird. I don't like that they've made the doctor less intelligent. He used to be able to taste the air and know the year. Now, he seems to know nothing about humanity and can't even tell if Clara is young or old. I also don't like how callous he has become about people dying. The tenth doctor gave his life for Wilfred stuck in a booth. This guy doesn't even try to save most people as they're dying...sigh...disappointed.
> 
> "Wilfred, it's my honor" sniff sniff


I know, I know, but it did get a bit cute, though Tennant got quite mean sometimes, too.
You'll find he's very intelligent this year, can taste the air and know the year and Clara is becoming as 'callous' as he is! Great.
He's not callous, anyway, he just sees the bigger picture. And you'll see just how much he really cares! Breathtaking.
Try this year's offerings, hopefully get you back on board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Spoiler!!
> 
> I might watch it _some_ day.


Hmmm.
It's going to be a long wait if you watch them all from the beginning.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, I know, but it did get a bit cute, though Tennant got quite mean sometimes, too.
> You'll find he's very intelligent this year, can taste the air and know the year and Clara is becoming as 'callous' as he is! Great.
> He's not callous, anyway, he just sees the bigger picture. And you'll see just how much he really cares! Breathtaking.
> Try this year's offerings, hopefully get you back on board.


I totally agree with you. I liked Matt Smith a lot too, but I agree about the "cuteness" and was getting really tired of the companions pining over him.

I kind of like the idea of Clara getting a bit darker too. ...hmm...interesting. I'm not able to see the current season yet, but you've definitely peaked my interest. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Spoiler!!
> 
> I might watch it _some_ day.


CRAP!!!! SO GENUINELY SORRY! I assumed you didn't have interest.

I'm sorry! I'm sorry! -(in the voice of John Cusak in "Better Off Dead")


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I totally agree with you. I liked Matt Smith a lot too, but I agree about the "cuteness" and was getting really tired of the companions pining over him.
> 
> I kind of like the idea of Clara getting a bit darker too. ...hmm...interesting. I'm not able to see the current season yet, but you've definitely peaked my interest. Looking forward to it.


Last episode Saturday (Sunday for me), been a good season, only one I haven't liked.
And then it's only 20 days til the Christmas episode and the return of River Song. 
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> CRAP!!!! SO GENUINELY SORRY! I assumed you didn't have interest.
> 
> I'm sorry! I'm sorry! -(in the voice of John Cusak in "Better Off Dead")


I think Cameron's planning on watching them in about the year 2525. 
(as the old song goes.)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last episode Saturday (Sunday for me), been a good season, only one I haven't liked.
> And then it's only 20 days til the Christmas episode and the return of River Song.
> .


I've only heard a few rumors about River. I haven't kept up. Is she going to be the new companion? Do you know?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I've only heard a few rumors about River. I haven't kept up. Is she going to be the new companion? Do you know?


No, she's not.
Just for Christmas, it's called, " The Husband's of River Song". 
Rumours have been that the new Maisie Williams (Arya from Game of Thrones) character will be the companion or the incredibly popular and dead Osgood (see new season) but all are denying this.
Moffat says the new companion hasn't been cast yet, but will be a completely new character. 
But he lies..............


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Cameron's planning on watching them in about the year 2525.
> (as the old song goes.)


Okay. Good. Plus, I bet he'll forget I said ANYTHING especially when he gets to the episode with guest appearances from Mr. Spock and Lieutenant Warf. I'm sure he'll be so thrown by them sitting at a table eating that big blue baby, that he'll forget anything I've accidentally posted and spoiled for him.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she's not.
> Just for Christmas, it's called, " The Husband's of River Song".
> Rumours have been that the new Maisie Williams (Arya from Game of Thrones) character will be the companion or the incredibly popular and dead Osgood (see new season) but all are denying this.
> Moffat says the new companion hasn't been cast yet, but will be a completely new character.
> But he lies..............


He does lie. You're right.

I heard about the Christmas special, but wasn't sure about the companion. I'm really looking forward to the Christmas special. I love River Such good writing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay. Good. Plus, I bet he'll forget I said ANYTHING especially when he gets to the episode with guest appearances from Mr. Spock and Lieutenant Warf. I'm sure he'll be so thrown by them sitting at a table eating that big blue baby, that he'll forget anything I've accidentally posted and spoiled for him.


yeah.
Tremendous episode, a modern classic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> He does lie. You're right.
> 
> I heard about the Christmas special, but wasn't sure about the companion. I'm really looking forward to the Christmas special. I love River Such good writing.


And Alex Kingston is brilliant in the part.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Alex Kingston is brilliant in the part.


He plays the blue baby, right?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Woops! Totally forgot who Alex Kingston was there for a sec!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> He plays the blue baby, right?


Errrrrr..........yes, that's right, excellent blue performance.
Never seen anyone act so blue, so well before.


----------



## Prairie Mom

You said "Alex Kingston" and I immediately pictured Ben Kingsley...ha haha! Whew! He has the bald head for the weird baby scene.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> You said "Alex Kingston" and I immediately pictured Ben Kingsley...ha haha! Whew! He has the bald head for the weird baby scene.


He'd be great in any part, i feel.
Super actor.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay. Good. Plus, I bet he'll forget I said ANYTHING especially when he gets to the episode with guest appearances from Mr. Spock and Lieutenant Warf. I'm sure he'll be so thrown by them sitting at a table eating that big blue baby, that he'll forget anything I've accidentally posted and spoiled for him.



How many seasons will I have to sit through without Christopher Eccleston (obvs best Doctor) to get to that point?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> How many seasons will I have to sit through without Christopher Eccleston (obvs best Doctor) to get to that point?


Quite a few, I'm afraid. One could say it will feel like FOREVER

Christoper Eccleston is fabulous. You're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> How many seasons will I have to sit through without Christopher Eccleston (obvs best Doctor) to get to that point?


26 seasons plus a couple of feature length specials, 
Between 14 and 44 episodes per season.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm off to put kids to bed. They're getting rowdy uh-oh.

Have a good night/morning everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Quite a few, I'm afraid. One could say it will feel like FOREVER
> 
> Christoper Eccleston is fabulous. You're right.


He is.
Shame he only did one season and won't have anything to do with the show now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm off to put kids to bed. They're getting rowdy uh-oh.
> 
> Have a good night/morning everyone!


Night night, Chrissy, that was fun! 
See you soon, i hope.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is.
> Shame he only did one season and won't have anything to do with the show now.


He openly admitted that he was never into Doctor Who and only signed on to work with Russell T. Davies. Too bad.

Okay...I'm really going now
Talk to you later!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> that was fun!
> .


Yeah it was! See you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> He openly admitted that he was never into Doctor Who and only signed on to work with Russell T. Davies. Too bad.
> 
> Okay...I'm really going now
> Talk to you later!


He's also said he wished he'd done the second season, but had artistic differences with the producers or 'three people at the very top of the pyramid".
He also admitted he thought he'd overdone the comedy, but was proud of what he'd done generally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 20th place for November, earning 2 points to take on to the end of the year totals is ........Abdulla. 
@AbdullaAli Hi, friend, sorry you've been so busy, really miss your humour, photos and observations around here.
More if you can, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And that's it for me for one night 
Goodnight Cold Dark Roommates.
Goodnight Cold Dark Room.
As we enter the final month of 2015 I wish you all the very best as the winter closes in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Always doing Great ! How's life with you ?
> View attachment 157312




 glad to hear it, all good here thanks


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First of all to Cameron and Gillian minus nearly a billion points each.
> You know why!
> @jaizei
> @Gillian Moore


Camel what?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrr..........yes, that's right, excellent blue performance.
> Never seen anyone act so blue, so well before.


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning friends! another dreich morning here, not to worry thermals and waterproofs at hand.... no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes! back to working myself today 

have I told you guys my Christmas joke????

... its a cracker!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning gang. 
I've returned to work and also the computer.
I did get the flu in the meantime. Coughing and blowing my nose. not much else.
It looks like i missed quite a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Camel what?


Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 157352


Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning friends! another dreich morning here, not to worry thermals and waterproofs at hand.... no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes! back to working myself today
> 
> have I told you guys my Christmas joke????
> 
> ... its a cracker!!!


Good morning, John. 
Nasty, naughty weather. 
So, i'm still waiting for your Christmas joke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> I've returned to work and also the computer.
> I did get the flu in the meantime. Coughing and blowing my nose. not much else.
> It looks like i missed quite a lot.


Good morning, Ed.
Welcome back! 
Sorry about your illness, a few of us have had bugs of one sort or another. 
Doubt you missed much of any great import, I forget!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Welcome back!
> Sorry about your illness, a few of us have had bugs of one sort or another.
> Doubt you missed much of any great import, I forget!


It's not very bad as far as illnesses go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

While I was away, my brother came over and looked after our animals. He said that he noticed small worms in one of my tortoise ponds.
Several of my tortoises use that pond daily for a soak and a poo.
(I may have to treat again.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> While I was away, my brother came over and looked after our animals. He said that he noticed small worms in one of my tortoise ponds.
> Several of my tortoises use that pond daily for a soak and a poo.
> (I may have to treat again.)


Hmm.
There are millions of types of worms, most of them are harmless, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The last time I saw worms, they turned out to be small earth worms. (I think carried in by a toad)
I have some investigation work to do for sure.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> I've returned to work and also the computer.
> I did get the flu in the meantime. Coughing and blowing my nose. not much else.
> It looks like i missed quite a lot.



salutations mr ed! hope you had a good time away, sorry about the flu


----------



## johnandjade

happy days, boss just off the phone.. sky box, hospitality, champagne reception this Saturday at the football! I don't like football but i do like free bevy  result


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy days, boss just off the phone.. sky box, hospitality, champagne reception this Saturday at the football! I don't like football but i do like free bevy  result


How splendid!!!
Who's playing ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In nineteenth place for November earning 3 points to take over to the end of the years totals is ..................Kathy!!
@Momof4 
Nice to see you making the occasional much welcome appearance.
More, please!!!!
Happy holidays!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How splendid!!!
> Who's playing ?



I don't have a clue!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I don't have a clue!


I don't suppose it matters that much.
Scottish football's a bit rubbish at the moment, I'm afraid.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't suppose it matters that much.
> Scottish football's a bit rubbish at the moment, I'm afraid.



celtic it is. i'll be lucky to see any of the game... i'll be propping up the bar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> celtic it is. i'll be lucky to see any of the game... i'll be propping up the bar


Celtic are the best of a sorry bunch at this time.
They'll have the game on a big screen in the bar, probably, but maybe not worth watching, especially for a non fan.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> salutations mr ed! hope you had a good time away, sorry about the flu


Thanks. it's nothing that some sleep wouldn't cure.


----------



## johnandjade

back to working myself , got radio 2 on and they just played satisfaction... peacocking around the workshop


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Celtic are the best of a sorry bunch at this time.
> They'll have the game on a big screen in the bar, probably, but maybe not worth watching, especially for a non fan.




its a day out with the lads, and a beer on the boss.... thats all the info i need . be funny though, me ruff as a bag of cement socialising with millionaires!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its a day out with the lads, and a beer on the boss.... thats all the info i need . be funny though, me ruff as a bag of cement socialising with millionaires!


Many millionaires are 'rough as a bag of cement' and many of the aristocracy are skint.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Many millionaires are 'rough as a bag of cement' and many of the aristocracy are skint.



spent all there money on socks. I'm a paisley boy... I'll still sneak in a half bottle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> spent all there money on socks. I'm a paisley boy... I'll still sneak in a half bottle!


I spend all my money on socks.
Including Paisley ones.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> happy days, boss just off the phone.. sky box, hospitality, champagne reception this Saturday at the football! I don't like football but i do like free bevy  result



Looks like we're going to have to start calling you 'sir'...


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Looks like we're going to have to start calling you 'sir'...




sir 'loin' stake


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Adam- I understand that in one of your previous lives you worked with various TV personalities- did you ever work with Rowan Atkinson?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spend all my money on socks.
> Including Paisley ones.




hope blackadder didn't steal them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Looks like we're going to have to start calling you 'sir'...


I already do, sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Adam- I understand that in one of your previous lives you worked with various TV personalities- did you ever work with Rowan Atkinson?


Nope, never even seen him in the flesh.
But i did meet Tony Robinson (Baldrick) on a couple of occasions, briefly.
He was a bit rude.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope blackadder didn't steal them!


Well, they're always vanishing , so it is possible!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, never even seen him in the flesh.
> But i did meet Tony Robinson (Baldrick) on a couple of occasions, briefly.
> He was a bit rude.


That's unfortunate... ...I always liked Baldrick. Maybe getting knighted went to his head...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spend all my money on socks.
> Including Paisley ones.


I have a friend whose granddaughter is named Paisley. Unusual for here in the States, but cute nonetheless!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was The Naked Chef doing at that first recorded Olympics in 776 BC ?


BBQing his sausage.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I think "Lost" ended so stupidly. It was such a good show until they started inventing weird good vs evil mythology garbage....sigh. The show was so good until then. Now, I couldn't rewatch it, knowing it's going to take a nose dive.
> 
> Love LOVE the new Doctor Whos, but admit that I am struggling with the new Peter Capaldi seasons. I like Clara. I like Peter Capaldi. I like the idea of an older Doctor and dropping the love-interest companions, but I don't like the way his character is being directed. I'm not a fan of some of the ways they've changed the Doctor's character either. I used to be obsessed with the show and am sadly turning luke warm.
> 
> I'll watch some adipose to cheer myself up
> The music for this one is great...


I have no idea what that was about!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have no idea what that was about!!




neither do I, but it made me  

hi lyn, hope the rain has eased up a bit


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Quite a few, I'm afraid. One could say it will feel like FOREVER
> 
> Christoper Eccleston is fabulous. You're right.


He was my favourite of the new doctors too.
Do you know many of the scenes are filmed in and around where I live?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning friends! another dreich morning here, not to worry thermals and waterproofs at hand.... no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes! back to working myself today
> 
> have I told you guys my Christmas joke????
> 
> ... its a cracker!!!


Pull the other one!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> neither do I, but it made me
> 
> hi lyn, hope the rain has eased up a bit


Hi John yes drier today thanks. Gives everything a chance to dry out a bit,
Have you had any of the snow forecast for Scotland yet?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John yes drier today thanks. Gives everything a chance to dry out a bit,
> Have you had any of the snow forecast for Scotland yet?




there was a little overnight on Saturday apparently, but been nothing exciting yet. I hate the snow. 

lola still peeing?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> there was a little overnight on Saturday apparently, but been nothing exciting yet. I hate the snow.
> 
> lola still peeing?


Oh yes! Plenty of puddles waiting for me now.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes! Plenty of puddles waiting for me now.




those puddles I'm sure you don't mind bailing out.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @jaizei
> @Gillian Moore
> Minus a billion points, or thereabouts for November.
> Or I could be kidding..............


Good evening Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. 

*WHY* the minus a billion points?  What on earth have I done this time? (Joking).

Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from  Oli.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Do you know many of the scenes are filmed in and around where I live?


WHAT!?!? I'll be over in about 12 hrs

The closest I have come to any Doctor Who film locations is that I've hiked and camped around where they filmed The Impossible Astronaut I would have road tripped and stalked the film crew if I had known in advance.

In the episode, he's supposedly killed at "Lake Silencio," but it was actually shot at a more remote location of Lake Powell in Southern Utah.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That's unfortunate... ...I always liked Baldrick. Maybe getting knighted went to his head...


No, this was a long, long time before any honours from the Queen. 
Apparently, he has mellowed with age.
Hi, Bea, great to see you.


----------



## johnandjade

home  , quick shower and tea then lesson time, pedestrians beware!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I have no idea what that was about!!


Which part? The adipose episode?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have a friend whose granddaughter is named Paisley. Unusual for here in the States, but cute nonetheless!


Actually, quite a nice name, though I'm uncertain what it actually means.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> BBQing his sausage.


Nope. 
Evening, Lyn. 
And happy December.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's also said he wished he'd done the second season, but had artistic differences with the producers or 'three people at the very top of the pyramid".
> He also admitted he thought he'd overdone the comedy, but was proud of what he'd done generally.


Interesting. I'd never heard any of that.

Oh man...Now, I'm thinking about Doctor Who again. I'm sorry. The Tardis must be parked somewhere here in the dark.

Anyway...back to Doctor who stuff...I would really like there to be a male companion finally. Amy and Rory don't count. I would have LOVED to have the guy from "The Lodger" episodes. He was sooo fun and would have been perfect!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes! Plenty of puddles waiting for me now.


Hurrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
To that sort of puddles.
Booooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To the sort in your conservatory.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> home  , quick shower and tea then lesson time, pedestrians beware!!


what "lesson" time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.
> 
> *WHY* the minus a billion points?  What on earth have I done this time? (Joking).
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from  Oli.


And good evening to you, Gillian! 
And a good evening to Oli from Tidgy. 
Hope we find you both well, i've just finished for the day.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I was a good girl and did my Secret Santa shopping yesterday. I feel so good about it. Of course, it's hard to know over the internet, but I strongly suspect I tailored my gifts to the person's personality Super excited about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> WHAT!?!? I'll be over in about 12 hrs
> 
> The closest I have come to any Doctor Who film locations is that I've hiked and camped around where they filmed The Impossible Astronaut I would have road tripped and stalked the film crew if I had known in advance.
> 
> In the episode, he's supposedly killed at "Lake Silencio," but it was actually shot at a more remote location of Lake Powell in Southern Utah.
> View attachment 157368
> 
> 
> View attachment 157369


I have been to many of the UK locations,often with the actors concerned and have been in an awful spin off drama with a couple of the companions and wifey. I even got to kill wifey!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good evening to you, Gillian!
> And a good evening to Oli from Tidgy.
> Hope we find you both well, i've just finished for the day.


We're fine thanks, despite the cold weather and the rain. Hope you're all well too.

You didn't answer my question....WHAT HAVE DONE THIS TIME?!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Interesting. I'd never heard any of that.
> 
> Oh man...Now, I'm thinking about Doctor Who again. I'm sorry. The Tardis must be parked somewhere here in the dark.
> 
> Anyway...back to Doctor who stuff...I would really like there to be a male companion finally. Amy and Rory don't count. I would have LOVED to have the guy from "The Lodger" episodes. He was sooo fun and would have been perfect!



Mickey sorta counted, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home  , quick shower and tea then lesson time, pedestrians beware!!


Good luck with that.
And good luck pedestrians.


----------



## jaizei

With that, I think we've extinguished my Doctor Who knowledge.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been to many of the UK locations,often with the actors concerned and have been in an awful spin off drama with a couple of the companions and wifey. I even got to kill wifey!


I'm confused and a little excited...please explain.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Mickey sorta counted, right?


Dang...forgot about Mickey. But you know...I still don't think he counted. No more wimpy boyfriend companion sidekicks. Let's get a good guy in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, quite a nice name, though I'm uncertain what it actually means.



"Paisley":


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> With that, I think we've extinguished my Doctor Who knowledge.


I was completely surprised and impressed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Interesting. I'd never heard any of that.
> 
> Oh man...Now, I'm thinking about Doctor Who again. I'm sorry. The Tardis must be parked somewhere here in the dark.
> 
> Anyway...back to Doctor who stuff...I would really like there to be a male companion finally. Amy and Rory don't count. I would have LOVED to have the guy from "The Lodger" episodes. He was sooo fun and would have been perfect!


In new Who there have been several male companions, but only briefly. 
Mickey, Adam (not me), Captain Jack, Wilf and Rory all count, but I know what you mean. 
James Corden as Craig Owens was excellent, but the actor is too busy doing other stuff even if the offer were there.
It'll be another girl next, i'm fairly certain, but it would be an interesting change of dynamic to have a bloke, but it might turn off some of the female viewers for one reason and some of the males for another.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In new Who there have been several male companions, but only briefly.
> Mickey, Adam (not me), Captain Jack, Wilf and Rory all count, but I know what you mean.
> James Corden as Craig Owens was excellent, but the actor is too busy doing other stuff even if the offer were there.
> It'll be another girl next, i'm fairly certain, but it would be an interesting change of dynamic to have a bloke, but it might turn off some of the female viewers for one reason and some of the males for another.


Craig as a companion would have united the world in ood song


----------



## jaizei

What about a female Doctor?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> what "lesson" time?


John does driving lessons.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> What about a female Doctor?


According to the storyline, it could happen. Other Time Lords have switched gender, but I don't think I could get on board with a girl Doctor...hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I was a good girl and did my Secret Santa shopping yesterday. I feel so good about it. Of course, it's hard to know over the internet, but I strongly suspect I tailored my gifts to the person's personality Super excited about it.


Wahay!!!
Well done, and i'm sure you picked well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We're fine thanks, despite the cold weather and the rain. Hope you're all well too.
> 
> You didn't answer my question....WHAT HAVE DONE THIS TIME?!


Sorry, you said only joking so I didn't respond.
Camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Mickey sorta counted, right?


Yep, he did.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John does driving lessons.


Oh! Didn't realize. Thanks

Does he teach them like this??? I'm not sure I'd sign up


@johnandjade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> With that, I think we've extinguished my Doctor Who knowledge.


Exhausted, I hope, rather than extinguished.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, you said only joking so I didn't respond.
> Camels.


What about them? You *love*  them don't you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm confused and a little excited...please explain.


I have been a fan all my life and gone to many conventions.
I've become friends with many of the actors concerned and used to go drinking with some of them.(Tom Baker for example). 
Wifey was an actress by profession and appeared in many major BBC shows (and other things) in the 70's and 80's (but not Doctor Who) . 
She co-starred in a terrible video spin-off science fiction thing with Colin Baker, who is a friend of ours cousin and photographer to the stars (and our wedding). 
He also produced a double CD sci-fi adventure with a couple of the actors who played companions and wifey and I were in it, too. ( I have done a teeny bit of acting, mainly theatre.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang...forgot about Mickey. But you know...I still don't think he counted. No more wimpy boyfriend companion sidekicks. Let's get a good guy in there.


Captain Jack ?
he got his own series which is still continuing on audio.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been a fan all my life and gone to many conventions.
> I've become friends with many of the actors concerned and used to go drinking with some of them.(Tom Baker for example).
> Wifey was an actress by profession and appeared in many major BBC shows (and other things) in the 70's and 80's (but not Doctor Who) .
> She co-starred in a terrible video spin-off science fiction thing with Colin Baker, who is a friend of ours cousin and photographer to the stars (and our wedding).
> He also produced a double CD sci-fi adventure with a couple of the actors who played companions and wifey and I were in it, too. ( I have done a teeny bit of acting, mainly theatre.)


I suddenly feel like I am in the presence of royalty! I humbly wallow in this dark room and bask in your glory! Tell wifey that I think she's awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> "Paisley":
> View attachment 157371


Oh, goodness!!!!
Hi, Yvonne, I know what Paisley is, I have socks as mentioned, as well as a tie and handkerchief, and I know the place where it originates(where John comes from), but i was wondering what the actual meaning of the word was, where it originates.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Captain Jack ?
> he got his own series which is still continuing on audio.


I loved Captain Jack. But he wasn't the MAIN companion. -That's what I'm getting at.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Craig as a companion would have united the world in ood song


Yeuuuuuccccccchhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
I hate the 'Song of Freedom'! 
Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What about a female Doctor?


Been done on audio, and Joanna Lumley did it briefly in a comedy version with Rowan Atkinson and Hugh Grant, but i don't think we'll have a woman til after we've had a black actor. (like American presidents.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh! Didn't realize. Thanks
> 
> Does he teach them like this??? I'm not sure I'd sign up
> View attachment 157372
> 
> @johnandjade


He's learning.
And I think he has a male instructor!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about them? You *love*  them don't you?


Nope, and you're heading for minuses again!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I suddenly feel like I am in the presence of royalty! I humbly wallow in this dark room and bask in your glory! Tell wifey that I think she's awesome


Thanks!
I'm always telling wifey I think she's awesome.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's learning.
> And I think he has a male instructor!


Does his MALE instructor TEACH LIKE THAT?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I loved Captain Jack. But he wasn't the MAIN companion. -That's what I'm getting at.


I understand, but doubt it will happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Does his MALE instructor TEACH LIKE THAT?


I think John would be off like a shot if he did!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm off for lunch and have a busy long day ahead of me. Have a good evening, Adam! Thanks for the fun.
Have a great day, fun TFO friends


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, and you're heading for minuses again!!!


Don't *pick* on me! Please re-read my message. I didn't say: "You love...." but "You love them." I might have meant...

*TORTS!!*


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm off for lunch and have a busy long day ahead of me. Have a good evening, Adam! Thanks for the fun.
> Have a great day, fun TFO friends


Thanks. Eat well!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's learning.
> And I think he has a male instructor!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm off for lunch and have a busy long day ahead of me. Have a good evening, Adam! Thanks for the fun.
> Have a great day, fun TFO friends


Enjoy your lunch, and have a good afternoon, if you are able. 
Thanks to you also.
To be continued..............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't *pick* on me! Please re-read my message. I didn't say: "You love...." but "You love them." I might have meant...
> 
> *TORTS!!*


yeah, but you didn't............
What's the weather like in Jordan at the mo ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157373


I think George Takei is great !


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> what "lesson" time?



learning to drive (legally) 15years in the auto trade and this is me just getting my license :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 18th place for November, earning 4 points to add to the end of year totals is......................Austin. 
@Killerrookie Nice to see you, but still a long way short of the first place you mentioned! 
Hope all's going well with you.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh! Didn't realize. Thanks
> 
> Does he teach them like this??? I'm not sure I'd sign up
> View attachment 157372
> 
> @johnandjade




if it'll get me a pass i will


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, this was a long, long time before any honours from the Queen.
> Apparently, he has mellowed with age.
> Hi, Bea, great to see you.


Great to be seen! 
I never realized being "retired" would keep me so busy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's learning.
> And I think he has a male instructor!




chap from Newcastle called paul. nice enough fella, hasn't shouted at me yet


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Does his MALE instructor TEACH LIKE THAT?



...makes several rude jokes about the gear stick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Great to be seen!
> I never realized being "retired" would keep me so busy!


It's great isn't it ?
I never seem to have enough time, now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think John would be off like a shot if he did!




next time he asks me to pull in at the side of the road I'll jump in the back seat! (would actually be funny to see the reaction)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chap from Newcastle called paul. nice enough fella, hasn't shouted at me yet


My best mate in Britain's called Paul.
But he's from Somerset. 
There's a lot of 'em about.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm off for lunch and have a busy long day ahead of me. Have a good evening, Adam! Thanks for the fun.
> Have a great day, fun TFO friends




2000hrs here, just finished the nights first beer . hope your kick today's butt!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think George Takei is great !




on the Star Trek note, i think lenard nemoy (excuse spelling) is the most featured guest star on the simpsons


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> next time he asks me to pull in at the side of the road I'll jump in the back seat! (would actually be funny to see the reaction)


Not if he dives in on top of you, it wouldn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on the Star Trek note, i think lenard nemoy (excuse spelling) is the most featured guest star on the simpsons


Really ?
I watch the Simpson's dubbed into Arabic sometimes, it's quite funny.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My best mate in Britain's called Paul.
> But he's from Somerset.
> There's a lot of 'em about.




remember this disaster?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not if he dives in on top of you, it wouldn't!





I got a bit suspicious when he asked me to flash the lights at parked cars :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> remember this disaster?


Yep!!!
Classic stuff!
I saw them in concert thrice.


----------



## Moozillion

I just googled The Simpsons in other countries: Arab, India etc. Al-Shamshoon??!?!?!?? NOOOOOOO!!!
SURELY there is some show, ANY SHOW, that is better to export to other countries than The Simpsons!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really ?
> I watch the Simpson's dubbed into Arabic sometimes, it's quite funny.




don't take it as fact, just I think I've heard it. simpsons is on just as i get in from work, every night with tea


----------



## johnandjade

homework time  keep fluffly warm for me! oh this is what the boss is taking us to on Saturday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I just googled The Simpsons in other countries: Arab, India etc. Al-Shamshoon??!?!?!?? NOOOOOOO!!!
> SURELY there is some show, ANY SHOW, that is better to export to other countries than The Simpsons!!!


In Arabic, though, none of the characters are Jewish and Abu is not a Hindu.No gay references or characters, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> homework time  keep fluffly warm for me! oh this is what the boss is taking us to on Saturday
> View attachment 157379


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!
Can i come ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 17th place for November, earning 5 points to take forward to the end of the year, is .....................Delaney!!
@Yellow Turtle01 not very much of you last month 
Miss your sense of humour and fun uploads.
More, please!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can i come ?




i think i'm the only wine drinker out of the lads from work! will certainly be a few bottles to be had


----------



## johnandjade

the boys good, done 20.5 at work my self today... 10 is the average from everyone else that works alone


----------



## johnandjade

no whiskey left


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think i'm the only wine drinker out of the lads from work! will certainly be a few bottles to be had


I drink beer and spirits, too, never fear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the boys good, done 20.5 at work my self today... 10 is the average from everyone else that works alone


Wow!!! 
Just don't overdo it and knacker yourself out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no whiskey left
> View attachment 157381


Wowser.
Gotcha! 
Splendid.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Arabic, though, none of the characters are Jewish and Abu is not a Hindu.No gay references or characters, either.



So y'all miss out on this classic:


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!
> Just don't overdo it and knacker yourself out.



I cheated... picked the cleanest cars! there is actually a car I've been dodging for weeks, i'll get it done next time someone else is in


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So y'all miss out on this classic:


Hmmmmm.
I doubt very much they show that episode at all.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> no whiskey left
> View attachment 157381


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I cheated... picked the cleanest cars! there is actually a car I've been dodging for weeks, i'll get it done next time someone else is in


ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Delaney's in The Cold Dark Room!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

up the loft i go, gotta dig out the Christmas stuff


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 157383





i love lamp


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 157383


Oh, yes, it surely is.
This is what we've been missing, you see?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> up the loft i go, gotta dig out the Christmas stuff


I will delay it til wifey makes me.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will delay it til wifey makes me.



Do you have a tree?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 16th place for November, gaining 6 points to add to the year's total, is......................Cowboy!!!
@Cowboy_Ken You've gone very quiet again, old chap, hope all is well and your recovery is continuing apace! 
Please visit soon with your latest!


----------



## jaizei

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 157383


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do you have a tree?


Yep, A huge, great thing in about 200 pieces that has to be assembled over a couple of days. 
It looks pretty good, actually, and sometimes we get a real one, too.
They sell them here as "Happy New Year Trees." , as well as all the decorations, lights and stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157387


Just fishing for points, now.
It's working.


----------



## jaizei

I've been thinking about buying a small tree in a pot from Lowes.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy St Andrew's Day @kirsty Johnston
> Hurraaahhhh!!!!!!!!!


Yay!!! Happy belated St Andrews day


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just fishing for points, now.
> It's working.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> those puddles I'm sure you don't mind bailing out.


Nope I am very peeleased to see them!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, but you didn't............
> What's the weather like in Jordan at the mo ?


Hello!  I didn't what? 

Temperature has dropped to a maximum of *only* 14 degrees C, whilst now (11.15 pm) it has dropped to 7 degrees C! Moreover, it's been raining since early morning.


----------



## johnandjade

you know it's nearly Christmas when.... this comes on the telly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've been thinking about buying a small tree in a pot from Lowes.


Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Go for it.!
Knock yourself out!
(not literally, especially not with a small potted tree.)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> fed . tis a braw brich moonlich nicht the nicht, yi ken? was going to post a link for billy conolly's evil scotsman, but it's a tad colourfull in the language:/.


It wisnae really tho wis it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay!!! Happy belated St Andrews day


Good evening, Kirsty! 
How are you ?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Which part? The adipose episode?


Aah I get it now - they were Dr Who characters.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty!
> How are you ?


Hello Adam! I am well thanks  pretty hungry but on a diet - you have no idea how much I'm craving nacho cheese Doritos lol
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157390


I was actually looking at a P.G. Wodehouse book as I saw that post!!!! 
Synchronicity.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Evening, Lyn.
> And happy December.


Hi Adam Happy last month of the year yet again to you too!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> It wisnae really tho wis it?




wiz it hee haw!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope I am very peeleased to see them!!


Urinclination is to be happy then ?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello!  I didn't what?
> 
> Temperature has dropped to a maximum of *only* 14 degrees C, whilst now (11.15 pm) it has dropped to 7 degrees C! Moreover, it's been raining since early morning.


Hi Gillian our temps in Wales have risen again to between 12 - 14'C - its very wet but very mild for us at this time of year
so we're about the same now


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam! I am well thanks  pretty hungry but on a diet - you have no idea how much I'm craving nacho cheese Doritos lol
> How are you?




what do you call cheese doesn't belong to you???


'nacho cheese'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello!  I didn't what?
> 
> Temperature has dropped to a maximum of *only* 14 degrees C, whilst now (11.15 pm) it has dropped to 7 degrees C! Moreover, it's been raining since early morning.


Yeuch!!!! 
Bit chilly here only 20°C today and 12 degrees right now, but still no rain.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> What about a female Doctor?


That would be a Dr Who Why What Where!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you know it's nearly Christmas when.... this comes on the telly!


Terrific! 
Ha de ha.
And proof Nessie is real.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuch!!!!
> Bit chilly here only 20°C today and 12 degrees right now, but still no rain.


Lucky you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157395


odd expression.
Not seen that one before.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> chap from Newcastle called paul. nice enough fella, hasn't shouted at me yet


....probably in shock


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam! I am well thanks  pretty hungry but on a diet - you have no idea how much I'm craving nacho cheese Doritos lol
> How are you?


Er, craving Nacho cheese Doritos, now.
i'm good, a fun and productive day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam Happy last month of the year yet again to you too!


Oh, dear, i'm losing my marbles.
I would like the orange ones back if you see them, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do you call cheese doesn't belong to you???
> 
> 
> 'nacho cheese'


All cheese belongs to me!!!!
it's mine, all mine!!!!!!!!!!!
Ha ha ha ha ha !
Ahem.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> I've been thinking about buying a small tree in a pot from Lowes.


I love small trees.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I've been thinking about buying a small tree in a pot from Lowes.


You can never have enough trees the carbon dioxide level is rising.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157395


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, A huge, great thing in about 200 pieces that has to be assembled over a couple of days.
> It looks pretty good, actually, and sometimes we get a real one, too.
> They sell them here as "Happy New Year Trees." , as well as all the decorations, lights and stuff.


It looks great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you!


Could do with some rain, all the plants are dead or dying, very hard to get Tidgy food.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, i'm losing my marbles.
> I would like the orange ones back if you see them, please.


No you're not
I meant 'Happy Last Month of the Year Yet Again' as in - its here again far too quickly!!!
Not that I've already said it. Sorry for confusing you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No you're not
> I meant 'Happy Last Month of the Year Yet Again' as in - its here again far too quickly!!!
> Not that I've already said it. Sorry for confusing you.


It's easily done. 
I really am losing some of them.


----------



## johnandjade

thats the secret santa all warped up, just the card to write  probably cost more to ship than gifts are worth but hopefully it'll be recived well


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's easily done.
> I really am losing some of them.


Me too
I made myself a cup of tea the other morning,
only to turn around and find one already made!!
I have no recollection of making the first myself!
Creepy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thats the secret santa all warped up, just the card to write  probably cost more to ship than gifts are worth but hopefully it'll be recived well


Warped up? you sending it by Starship Enterprise?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Me too
> I made myself a cup of tea the other morning,
> only to turn around and find one already made!!
> I have no recollection of making the first myself!
> Creepy!!!




maybe it was a 'specialty'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> maybe it was a 'specialty'


I think it was a pol tea geist


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Warped up? you sending it by Starship Enterprise?




only the best will do


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Warped up? you sending it by Starship Enterprise?




what do you call postman pat when he's lost his job??


... pat


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only the best will do


Space mail is faster than air mail I should think.


----------



## johnandjade

personally I think pat's been on the mulled wine


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Space mail is faster than air mail I should think.




it's that good it arrives before you send it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats the secret santa all warped up, just the card to write  probably cost more to ship than gifts are worth but hopefully it'll be recived well


i'm positive it will be.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> personally I think pat's been on the mulled wine


Loved that ad!
Specsavers have done some really funny ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too
> I made myself a cup of tea the other morning,
> only to turn around and find one already made!!
> I have no recollection of making the first myself!
> Creepy!!!


Perhaps someone, or something made it for you.................
Rather nice of them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm positive it will be.




 got a couple pics as well


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps someone, or something made it for you.................
> Rather nice of them.


There' s only me and Lola here, that I know of, and I don't think he'd be able to reach the kettle.
It was very nice of whatever it was.


----------



## meech008

Hey guys! Happy 1st day of December! Aka 24 days until my birthday and 43 UNTIL I GRADUATE!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi meech happy December to you too!
Not long for both special days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got a couple pics as well


Splendid!!!!
but not of you i hope! 
(secret santa.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There' s only me and Lola here, that I know of, and I don't think he'd be able to reach the kettle.
> It was very nice of whatever it was.


Never underestimate a tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey guys! Happy 1st day of December! Aka 24 days until my birthday and 43 UNTIL I GRADUATE!!!!


Happy December to you too, Meech!!!!
Busy and fun times ahead!


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Hey guys! Happy 1st day of December! Aka 24 days until my birthday and 43 UNTIL I GRADUATE!!!!



Not that you're counting or anything...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!!!!
> but not of you i hope!
> (secret santa.)




my driving instructor has them lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 15th place, earning 7 points to take on to the end of the year total is..................Chrissy! 
@Prairie Mom Hurrahhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Thiis month you've already scored nearly twice what you scored last month in total.!!!! 
Please pop in when you can, it's fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and get my kit and packed lunch ready for outdoor activities tomorrow.
We are cycling and making it a Sponsored Santa Cycle so we'll be wearing out Santa Hats (as well as helmets so safety first!)
Will pop back later if I get the chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must go and get my kit and packed lunch ready for outdoor activities tomorrow.
> We are cycling and making it a Sponsored Santa Cycle so we'll be wearing out Santa Hats (as well as helmets so safety first!)
> Will pop back later if I get the chance.


Hope to see you later, though the last two nights you didn't return. 
How do you wear out a Santa hat by cycling ?
Wind speed ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope to see you later, though the last two nights you didn't return.
> How do you wear out a Santa hat by cycling ?
> Wind speed ?


Wear them on our feet silly!!
Fell asleep last 2 nights and left it too late to sign in again
Will try to stay awake and get back tonight.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157390


I love Hugh Laurie!!!! (and I've never seen a single episode of House)


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Me too
> I made myself a cup of tea the other morning,
> only to turn around and find one already made!!
> I have no recollection of making the first myself!
> Creepy!!!


I'm SO GLAD I'm not the only person who does this!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wear them on our feet silly!!
> Fell asleep last 2 nights and left it too late to sign in again
> Will try to stay awake and get back tonight.


If you're tired, you're tired.
i won't cry. 
Actually, yes, i will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm SO GLAD I'm not the only person who does this!!!!


Marbles!


----------



## Moozillion

There was a young vicar called Herman,
Who came here to preach his first sermon;
He failed to enthuse
The folk in the pews
Because he could only speak German. 

There was a young girl called Felicity
Whose body gave off electricity;
It produced enough wattage
To power her cottage
And earned her a lot of publicity! 

When Jesus turned water to wine,
The crowd thought it tasted just fine.
A rich connoisseur
Remarked with hauteur:
"It's vintage BC 29!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> There was a young vicar called Herman,
> Who came here to preach his first sermon;
> He failed to enthuse
> The folk in the pews
> Because he could only speak German.
> 
> There was a young girl called Felicity
> Whose body gave off electricity;
> It produced enough wattage
> To power her cottage
> And earned her a lot of publicity!
> 
> When Jesus turned water to wine,
> The crowd thought it tasted just fine.
> A rich connoisseur
> Remarked with hauteur:
> "It's vintage BC 29!"


I've missed these! 
Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you're tired, you're tired.
> i won't cry.
> Actually, yes, i will.


There I'm back - see what a bit of emotional blackmail can do.
Actually just popped back to have a quick catch up and say goodnight properly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marbles!


Marbleous!


----------



## Moozillion

A funeral rite was progressing,
And the priest was pronouncing his blessing.
When the coffin lid rose,
The worshippers froze,
And a voice cried, "I'm dead? How distressing!"

There once was a man from Peru,
Whose limericks stopped at line two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There I'm back - see what a bit of emotional blackmail can do.
> Actually just popped back to have a quick catch up and say goodnight properly.


and


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Marbleous!


Balls!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A funeral rite was progressing,
> And the priest was pronouncing his blessing.
> When the coffin lid rose,
> The worshippers froze,
> And a voice cried, "I'm dead? How distressing!"
> 
> There once was a man from Peru,
> Whose limericks stopped at line two.


Love the second one.
( the first one's pretty good, too)


----------



## Moozillion

Well, the metal mesh lid for Jacques' tank did NOT arrive today (sigh) so we'll hope it comes tomorrow! 
I'm off to rustle up some dinner for me and the hubby.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love the second one.
> ( the first one's pretty good, too)


I wish I could say these were original...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, the metal mesh lid for Jacques' tank did NOT arrive today (sigh) so we'll hope it comes tomorrow!
> I'm off to rustle up some dinner for me and the hubby.


Hope the lid comes tomorrow.
Enjoy your meal and say hi to hubby. 
See you soon, i hope.


----------



## Moozillion

I won't likely be on at all tomorrow.
Hubby is a professional photographer and he occasionally needs a hand at a shoot. Tomorrow he is doing a Santa shoot at a large clinic for children with psychological and neurobehavioral problems. The kids sit in Santa's lap, hubby shoots their photo and puts several on a jump drive, I print from the jump drive there on site so everybody goes home with a picture!
I just hope it's not all a bunch of Hyperactive kids, but it's likely to be!!!! 

Wish us luck!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Not that you're counting or anything...


Hahaha no not at all. Wait till January comes, I'll be unbearable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I wish I could say these were original...


A good US friend called Moozillion,
Really was one in a million,
She's awaiting a grid,
To be used as a lid,
It's arriving by courier, pillion. 

There was a tort lover called Bea,
Who went off to cook hubbies tea.
She left Cold Dark Room,
In a decided gloom,
And the one most saddened was me.


----------



## Lyn W

A lady called Lyn says goodnight
She must be up early and bright
So kind thoughts and good cheer
Are sent to all here
For a day that will turn out just right!

Nos da Pawb!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Balls!


same to you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I won't likely be on at all tomorrow.
> Hubby is a professional photographer and he occasionally needs a hand at a shoot. Tomorrow he is doing a Santa shoot at a large clinic for children with psychological and neurobehavioral problems. The kids sit in Santa's lap, hubby shoots their photo and puts several on a jump drive, I print from the jump drive there on site so everybody goes home with a picture!
> I just hope it's not all a bunch of Hyperactive kids, but it's likely to be!!!!
> 
> Wish us luck!!!!!!


Luck! 
Don't shoot too many Santa's or children. 
Hope they all behave, poor mites.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I won't likely be on at all tomorrow.
> Hubby is a professional photographer and he occasionally needs a hand at a shoot. Tomorrow he is doing a Santa shoot at a large clinic for children with psychological and neurobehavioral problems. The kids sit in Santa's lap, hubby shoots their photo and puts several on a jump drive, I print from the jump drive there on site so everybody goes home with a picture!
> I just hope it's not all a bunch of Hyperactive kids, but it's likely to be!!!!
> 
> Wish us luck!!!!!!


Have a good day Bea, sounds fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hahaha no not at all. Wait till January comes, I'll be unbearable


How many hours ?
Minutes ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A lady called Lyn says goodnight
> She must be up early and bright
> So kind thoughts and good cheer
> Are sent to all here
> For a day that will turn out just right!
> 
> Nos da Pawb!


Nos da, Lyn.
A splendid Welsh lady called Lyn,
Had a conservatory with leaks in,
She used home made rolls,
To fill in the holes.
And put what was left in the bin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hahaha no not at all. Wait till January comes, I'll be unbearable


A gorgeous young lady called meech,
Had countdowns now well within reach. 
She spent every day,
Just counting away,
Til maths she was able to teach.


----------



## Lyn W

A man called Adam had a room
That was cold and darker than the womb
But though dark as the night
It is still warm and bright
'Cause the laughter and fun lift the gloom.


I'm definitely going now! TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A man called Adam had a room
> That was cold and darker than the womb
> But though dark as the night
> It is still warm and bright
> 'Cause the laughter and fun lift the gloom.
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going now! TTFN


Splendid ! 
Love it and good night, definitely!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good US friend called Moozillion,
> Really was one in a million,
> She's awaiting a grid,
> To be used as a lid,
> It's arriving by courier, pillion.
> 
> There was a tort lover called Bea,
> Who went off to cook hubbies tea.
> She left Cold Dark Room,
> In a decided gloom,
> And the one most saddened was me.



OMG!!!!! That is so SWEET!!!! 
You are indeed a Man of Many Talents!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!! That is so SWEET!!!!
> You are indeed a Man of Many Talents!!!


Limericks are dead easy.
The only hard part is making them relevant to what's happening now. 
Glad you like them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So good night everybody! 
Night night Cold Dark Roomers! 
Good night Cold Dark Room.
See you tomorrow for more of the same only different. 
Ta ra !


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I love Hugh Laurie!!!! (and I've never seen a single episode of House)



Now's the best time to start. I think I started watching House when I was 'semi-retired' a few years ago.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many hours ?
> Minutes ?


43 days 1 hour and 24 minutes


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A gorgeous young lady called meech,
> Had countdowns now well within reach.
> She spent every day,
> Just counting away,
> Til maths she was able to teach.


Awwwwww


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys how are you all?


----------



## meech008

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys how are you all?


Hi!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm at a high class resort. I'll show you guys more photos later:


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could do with some rain, all the plants are dead or dying, very hard to get Tidgy food.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and.....Tidgy. Hope you are well.

We too are in need of rain, and A LOT.

Regards to Wifey and hugs to Tidy from Oli, who's asleep and dreaming of.....guess who!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian our temps in Wales have risen again to between 12 - 14'C - its very wet but very mild for us at this time of year
> so we're about the same now


Good morning Lyn. Here it's getting colder and colder. Moreover, a further drop in temperature is expected.


----------



## Gillian M

AbdullaAli said:


> Here are some more pics:
> View attachment 157457
> View attachment 157458
> View attachment 157459
> View attachment 157460
> 
> View attachment 157461
> 
> View attachment 157462


Good morning Abdulla. How are you? Hope to hear you are well.

Lovely pics. Where is this?


----------



## johnandjade

oh what a beautiful mornooning, 
oh what a beautiful day!
I've got a sneaky suspicion..
I'm going to get blown away!


mornooning friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> 43 days 1 hour and 24 minutes


Now 42 days 19 hours and 8 minutes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys how are you all?


Nice to see you Abdulla! 
I'm well and so are wifey and Tidgy. 
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm at a high class resort. I'll show you guys more photos later:
> View attachment 157442


Looks lovely. 
And expensive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Here are some more pics:
> View attachment 157457
> View attachment 157458
> View attachment 157459
> View attachment 157460
> 
> View attachment 157461
> 
> View attachment 157462


Wow!!!!!!! 
The beach looks fantastic!!!! 
Not sure about the breakfast, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and.....Tidgy. Hope you are well.
> 
> We too are in need of rain, and A LOT.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and hugs to Tidy from Oli, who's asleep and dreaming of.....guess who!


Ken Dodd ?
Morning, Gillian, morning Oli.
Tidgy is having breakfast for the second time this morning. She sends a kiss to Oli.
Wifey says hi to you both. 
I'm having a cigarette before my lesson in ten minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh what a beautiful mornooning,
> oh what a beautiful day!
> I've got a sneaky suspicion..
> I'm going to get blown away!
> 
> 
> mornooning friends


Morning, friend John.
Slightly breezy ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ken Dodd ?
> Morning, Gillian, morning Oli.
> Tidgy is having breakfast for the second time this morning. She sends a kiss to Oli.
> Wifey says hi to you both.
> I'm having a cigarette before my lesson in ten minutes.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, friend John.
> Slightly breezy ?



just a tad :/. how are you today mr adam?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Abdulla. How are you? Hope to hear you are well.
> 
> Lovely pics. Where is this?


Oh I'm feeling great. Thanks for asking.
I'm here:
http://desertislands.anantara.com


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!!!
> The beach looks fantastic!!!!
> Not sure about the breakfast, though.


Haha, I'm trying to eat healthier


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh I'm feeling great. Thanks for asking.
> I'm here:
> http://desertislands.anantara.com




wow! it looks awesome enjoy


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to see you Abdulla!
> I'm well and so are wifey and Tidgy.
> How are you ?


I'm fine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 157475


Oh, an attack of minus points coming on, I fear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just a tad :/. how are you today mr adam?


I'm good, just finished my first lesson, 50 minutes now til the next one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Haha, I'm trying to eat healthier


I know!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 14th place for November earning 8 points to carry over to the end of the year is...................Ewa.
@Pearly Not seen you around much recently, hope everything's fine in your life and that you visit us soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, an attack of minus points coming on, I fear.




couldn't resist


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, just finished my first lesson, 50 minutes now til the next one.




got a lot of students today?


----------



## johnandjade

can anyone name this singer???





...its 'johnny cash'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got a lot of students today?


One in half an hour for two hours and then another at 4 pm for two hours. 
So a six hour day, about average at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can anyone name this singer???
> View attachment 157478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...its 'johnny cash'


Ah!!! 
English money.
Sterling stuff!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One in half an hour for two hours and then another at 4 pm for two hours.
> So a six hour day, about average at the moment.




busy man! everyone been turning up?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah!!!
> English money.
> Sterling stuff!




 , perk of the job finding change


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> busy man! everyone been turning up?


This week, all except one. 
Expecting both to show today, but you never know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> , perk of the job finding change


Oh, of course! 
Sort of accidental tipping.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Good afternoon, Mr.Happy!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now 42 days 19 hours and 8 minutes!


Yes! This is my last week at my current clinical site.....only 5 more weeks of clinicals! That alone is something to celebrate haha.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Mr.Happy!


Good afternoon Adam. Good afternoon Wifey. And good afternoon Tidgy.

Hope that you're all well, and that you're all as *happy* as "Mr. Happy!"

A cold front is expected here, with yet another drop in temperature and rain. What is it like in Fens?

Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Yes! This is my last week at my current clinical site.....only 5 more weeks of clinicals! That alone is something to celebrate haha.


Hello Michelle. Long time no hear.How are you and how's Ben. Hope you're both well.


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone  didn't quite want to get up this morning but have an unexpected day off tomorrow! Methinks a nice pot of chili and cornbread might be made since I'll be able to be home all day. how is everyone doing today?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This week, all except one.
> Expecting both to show today, but you never know.




still having to vist the nasty family?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone  didn't quite want to get up this morning but have an unexpected day off tomorrow! Methinks a nice pot of chili and cornbread might be made since I'll be able to be home all day. how is everyone doing today?




morning meech! I love chilli  , has to have kidney beans through it though. jade has been talking about making cornbread, something I've never tried


----------



## Pearly

Good morning to Everyone in CDR, all the torts, other pets and their Humans It seems that I only get a chance to check in here early in am for just few minutes and at times at night also for just few minutes because typically I'm so tired, the print starts getting blurry I I fall asleep very quickly. There is no continuity in my chat activity and for that I'm sorry. I'm not being rude, just trying to figure out a way to remain active where I can actually contribute and have some followthrough. Texas Winter chill is here! We had very unusual weather on Thanksgiving day, cold and drizzly (temps in 40's, brrrr!). We've lived in our house for over 19 years and I clearly recall past decade Thanksgivings being dry, sunny and "crispy". November in Central Texas has been one of my favorite months, due to cooler temps and colors beginning to change. I love driving around here through the rolling hills, watching Mother Nature's work of art with splashes of green, yellows and golds, reds and little bronze... It fills my soul which really helps in my busy life. Anyway, just wanted to say Hi to ya'll. I've been trying to at least catch a glimpse of the forum nightly, but if I know I won't be able to stick around long enough to see replies, I don't post. That would look like I was being rude. At times in some threads I can pitch in with my insight if I think that I may have something helpful to offer. I hope some day I can do a regular chat, but until then I just have to be in and out like I have been. Wishing Everyone an Awesome Humpday


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 14th place for November earning 8 points to carry over to the end of the year is...................Ewa.
> @Pearly Not seen you around much recently, hope everything's fine in your life and that you visit us soon.


Hi Adam, as mentioned above, my life has been crazy (but I love it! Just the way it is!) but you Guys are now part of it so I'll somehow have to figure out how to make things work better. Adam, I know this will sound ignorant... But.... what are those "points" all about?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> morning meech! I love chilli  , has to have kidney beans through it though. jade has been talking about making cornbread, something I've never tried


Of course, what is chili without kidney beans?! You'll like cornbread, it so wonderful! Especially hot with some butter...mmmm,mm,


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh I'm feeling great. Thanks for asking.
> I'm here:
> http://desertislands.anantara.com


WOW!!! That looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> morning meech! I love chilli  , has to have kidney beans through it though. jade has been talking about making cornbread, something I've never tried


My hubby grew up in Texas. The first time I made chili for him, it had lots of beans in it and he informed me that if it has beans in it, it's NOT chili! 
Not that Texans have their own ideas about things!!  Cornbread can be really yummy!!!! It speaks of home and comfort for us American Southerners!


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Good morning to Everyone in CDR, all the torts, other pets and their Humans It seems that I only get a chance to check in here early in am for just few minutes and at times at night also for just few minutes because typically I'm so tired, the print starts getting blurry I I fall asleep very quickly. There is no continuity in my chat activity and for that I'm sorry. I'm not being rude, just trying to figure out a way to remain active where I can actually contribute and have some followthrough. Texas Winter chill is here! We had very unusual weather on Thanksgiving day, cold and drizzly (temps in 40's, brrrr!). We've lived in our house for over 19 years and I clearly recall past decade Thanksgivings being dry, sunny and "crispy". November in Central Texas has been one of my favorite months, due to cooler temps and colors beginning to change. I love driving around here through the rolling hills, watching Mother Nature's work of art with splashes of green, yellows and golds, reds and little bronze... It fills my soul which really helps in my busy life. Anyway, just wanted to say Hi to ya'll. I've been trying to at least catch a glimpse of the forum nightly, but if I know I won't be able to stick around long enough to see replies, I don't post. That would look like I was being rude. At times in some threads I can pitch in with my insight if I think that I may have something helpful to offer. I hope some day I can do a regular chat, but until then I just have to be in and out like I have been. Wishing Everyone an Awesome Humpday


Hi, Pearly! My hubby grew up in Texas: Hereford and Austin and some other little towns I don't currently remember. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Moozillion

Dashing out for a while: have to get some tubing to lower the intake on the tank for my mud turtle. I'm WAS hoping to get him this week, but it's starting to look like next week at this rate. <sigh> Patience, patience, patience...I could learn from Elsa (my Hermann's)!!


----------



## Pearly

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Pearly! My hubby grew up in Texas: Hereford and Austin and some other little towns I don't currently remember. Whereabouts are you?


Austin area. Round Rock to be exact, just North of Austin. I have 30 min drive to Austin downtown from my house


----------



## jaizei

Pearly said:


> Austin area. Round Rock to be exact, just North of Austin. I have 30 min drive to Austin downtown from my house



I couldn't deal with 35 everyday, it just seems so much worse than 183 or Mopac.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes! This is my last week at my current clinical site.....only 5 more weeks of clinicals! That alone is something to celebrate haha.


It'll all soon be a distant memory!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Good afternoon Wifey. And good afternoon Tidgy.
> 
> Hope that you're all well, and that you're all as *happy* as "Mr. Happy!"
> 
> A cold front is expected here, with yet another drop in temperature and rain. What is it like in Fens?
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from OLI.


Not too bad here, Gillian. 20 or so in the day and 8 at night which is a bit chilly.
Tidgy has dozed off and wifey is out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still having to vist the nasty family?


Only on a Friday and i'll be stopping it soon, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning to Everyone in CDR, all the torts, other pets and their Humans It seems that I only get a chance to check in here early in am for just few minutes and at times at night also for just few minutes because typically I'm so tired, the print starts getting blurry I I fall asleep very quickly. There is no continuity in my chat activity and for that I'm sorry. I'm not being rude, just trying to figure out a way to remain active where I can actually contribute and have some followthrough. Texas Winter chill is here! We had very unusual weather on Thanksgiving day, cold and drizzly (temps in 40's, brrrr!). We've lived in our house for over 19 years and I clearly recall past decade Thanksgivings being dry, sunny and "crispy". November in Central Texas has been one of my favorite months, due to cooler temps and colors beginning to change. I love driving around here through the rolling hills, watching Mother Nature's work of art with splashes of green, yellows and golds, reds and little bronze... It fills my soul which really helps in my busy life. Anyway, just wanted to say Hi to ya'll. I've been trying to at least catch a glimpse of the forum nightly, but if I know I won't be able to stick around long enough to see replies, I don't post. That would look like I was being rude. At times in some threads I can pitch in with my insight if I think that I may have something helpful to offer. I hope some day I can do a regular chat, but until then I just have to be in and out like I have been. Wishing Everyone an Awesome Humpday


What a lovely post!!! Quite poetic.
Please pop in when you can to say 'Hi', but I understand your position. 
Thanks for popping in and good luck in all that you do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Adam, as mentioned above, my life has been crazy (but I love it! Just the way it is!) but you Guys are now part of it so I'll somehow have to figure out how to make things work better. Adam, I know this will sound ignorant... But.... what are those "points" all about?


Just a silly game, points are awarded for each post and bonuses for answering the questions, cheese mentions, jokes and photos etc.
Also minus points for some answers, mentioning of camels and processed cheese (and therefore hump day. ).
It's fun, no prizes or anything.
And no one knows exactly how it works, not even me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dashing out for a while: have to get some tubing to lower the intake on the tank for my mud turtle. I'm WAS hoping to get him this week, but it's starting to look like next week at this rate. <sigh> Patience, patience, patience...I could learn from Elsa (my Hermann's)!!


Tidgy is highly impatient sometimes, stomping about and looking up at me with a "come on - hurry up" expression. 
Did the grid arrive ?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> My hubby grew up in Texas. The first time I made chili for him, it had lots of beans in it and he informed me that if it has beans in it, it's NOT chili!
> Not that Texans have their own ideas about things!!  Cornbread can be really yummy!!!! It speaks of home and comfort for us American Southerners!




people here think im weird because i love kidney beans! I still have the CDR anthem popping into my head randomly


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is highly impatient sometimes, stomping about and looking up at me with a "come on - hurry up" expression.
> Did the grid arrive ?



Not yet, but it's only 10:00 am here!  We're on the very end of our mail carrier's route, so it won't be until after lunch.


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Austin area. Round Rock to be exact, just North of Austin. I have 30 min drive to Austin downtown from my house


Oh, COOL! Hubby has relatives in Round Rock.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> I couldn't deal with 35 everyday, it just seems so much worse than 183 or Mopac.


So you're in Tejas too?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is highly impatient sometimes, stomping about and looking up at me with a "come on - hurry up" expression.
> Did the grid arrive ?


Elsa is VERY patient and tolerant- she's been a great first tortoise! The only time she gets upset or agitated is when I soak her: she hates, as in HATES being soaked no matter WHAT the water temp or depth. It distresses me to see her frantically trying to crawl up the sides and out of the water, so I don't soak her often at all.  Other than that, she's a very placid little gal!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a silly game, points are awarded for each post and bonuses for answering the questions, cheese mentions, jokes and photos etc.
> Also minus points for some answers, mentioning of camels and processed cheese (and therefore hump day. ).
> It's fun, no prizes or anything.
> And no one knows exactly how it works, not even me.


Minus points Adam! But I don't know how many. *YOU* mentioned that word this time!

And *NOW*.....

Good evening. Regards to Wifey and hugs to Tidgy from  OLI.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely post!!! Quite poetic.
> Please pop in when you can to say 'Hi', but I understand your position.
> Thanks for popping in and good luck in all that you do!


Hahah! Adam, I post so little that when I do, it better have some content, meaning: thought, emotion and even some spiritual content if at all possible


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too bad here, Gillian. 20 or so in the day and 8 at night which is a bit chilly.
> Tidgy has dozed off and wifey is out.


Oh...here it's much colder, and it's only the beginning.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a silly game, points are awarded for each post and bonuses for answering the questions, cheese mentions, jokes and photos etc.
> Also minus points for some answers, mentioning of camels and processed cheese (and therefore hump day. ).
> It's fun, no prizes or anything.
> And no one knows exactly how it works, not even me.


I figured that it was a game. Have had a suspicion about the "camels" but guess was not smart enough to connect the word with "hump day".... Hmmmm!


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> I figured that it was a game. Have had a suspicion about the "camels" but guess was not smart enough to connect the word with "hump day".... Hmmmm!


Hi!  Want some advice? Please do *NOT* *EVER* mention the name of that animal. If you do you're in for....*TROUBLE* with Adam, and points will be deducted!! (Only joking, ok?)


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> I couldn't deal with 35 everyday, it just seems so much worse than 183 or Mopac.


I hardly ever use i35. Sticking to toll roads when I can and I like the side roads through the country side. Seems like there's always something blooming around here. Few days ago I saw bunch of Bradford Pear trees in almost full bloom(!!!!) are you in Austin?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been a fan all my life and gone to many conventions.
> I've become friends with many of the actors concerned and used to go drinking with some of them.(Tom Baker for example).
> Wifey was an actress by profession and appeared in many major BBC shows (and other things) in the 70's and 80's (but not Doctor Who) .
> She co-starred in a terrible video spin-off science fiction thing with Colin Baker, who is a friend of ours cousin and photographer to the stars (and our wedding).
> He also produced a double CD sci-fi adventure with a couple of the actors who played companions and wifey and I were in it, too. ( I have done a teeny bit of acting, mainly theatre.)


Where can I get my hands on some of the stuff you guys were in?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> learning to drive (legally) 15years in the auto trade and this is me just getting my license :/


Oh there's nothing wrong with that. I guess it's a little funny since you work in the auto trade, but I've known tons of people who didn't learn to drive. -Many of them New Yorkers, where there just isn't much point in driving.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> ...makes several rude jokes about the gear stick


hee hee!


----------



## johnandjade

it's only bloomin beer time!  

i got that car back that my minion crashed.. it gets worse. the lad that drove it to the body shop managed to damage the bonet! can only hope the punter takes it or thats a lost sale and i'll get my collar felt . still haven't got the bill yet, im guessing around £500


WIBBLE!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Arabic, though, none of the characters are Jewish and Abu is not a Hindu.No gay references or characters, either.


Interesting, but not too surprising. I'm impressed it's aired at all.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh there's nothing wrong with that. I guess it's a little funny since you work in the auto trade, but I've known tons of people who didn't learn to drive. -Many of them New Yorkers, where there just isn't much point in driving.




'allo mom !! (waves) the only reason im doing it is for a wage rise


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, A huge, great thing in about 200 pieces that has to be assembled over a couple of days.
> It looks pretty good, actually, and sometimes we get a real one, too.
> They sell them here as "Happy New Year Trees." , as well as all the decorations, lights and stuff.


What a pretty "Happy New year Tree!" ...ha ha


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157395


I've always been really confused by David Tennant being a sex symbol over there, but with these gifs, I think I'm startin' to get it. 
-J/K


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> 'allo mom !! (waves) the only reason im doing it is for a wage rise


Hello, Hol!!!! -I mean John! I was so excited and thought that Holly was talking to me for a moment! Although, you talking to me is pretty exciting too


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> Of course, what is chili without kidney beans?! You'll like cornbread, it so wonderful! Especially hot with some butter...mmmm,mm,


 @johnandjade put some honey on top too! Very yummy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Good morning to Everyone in CDR, all the torts, other pets and their Humans It seems that I only get a chance to check in here early in am for just few minutes and at times at night also for just few minutes because typically I'm so tired, the print starts getting blurry I I fall asleep very quickly. There is no continuity in my chat activity and for that I'm sorry. I'm not being rude, just trying to figure out a way to remain active where I can actually contribute and have some followthrough. Texas Winter chill is here! We had very unusual weather on Thanksgiving day, cold and drizzly (temps in 40's, brrrr!). We've lived in our house for over 19 years and I clearly recall past decade Thanksgivings being dry, sunny and "crispy". November in Central Texas has been one of my favorite months, due to cooler temps and colors beginning to change. I love driving around here through the rolling hills, watching Mother Nature's work of art with splashes of green, yellows and golds, reds and little bronze... It fills my soul which really helps in my busy life. Anyway, just wanted to say Hi to ya'll. I've been trying to at least catch a glimpse of the forum nightly, but if I know I won't be able to stick around long enough to see replies, I don't post. That would look like I was being rude. At times in some threads I can pitch in with my insight if I think that I may have something helpful to offer. I hope some day I can do a regular chat, but until then I just have to be in and out like I have been. Wishing Everyone an Awesome Humpday


No one would think you're rude. Love it when you pop in!


----------



## johnandjade

because I needed cheering up


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> people here think im weird because i love kidney beans! I still have the CDR anthem popping into my head randomly


I eat dried beans all the time. Kidney beans, black beans, lentil, you name it. I'm with ya.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello, Hol!!!! -I mean John! I was so excited and thought that Holly was talking to me for a moment! Although, you talking to me is pretty exciting too




seeing alf inspired the change


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> it's only bloomin beer time!
> 
> i got that car back that my minion crashed.. it gets worse. the lad that drove it to the body shop managed to damage the bonet! can only hope the punter takes it or thats a lost sale and i'll get my collar felt . still haven't got the bill yet, im guessing around £500
> 
> 
> WIBBLE!!


OUCH!!!! That's rough


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I eat dried beans all the time. Kidney beans, black beans, lentil, you name it. I'm with ya.




I'm partial to a tin of cold baked beans


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> because I needed cheering up


HEY!!! I have a dress and headband just like that!!! 

What's the CRD anthem, by the way?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> seeing alf inspired the change


YESSSSSS! Alf is talking with Holly. It's some kind of bizarre clash of galaxies!


----------



## jaizei

Pearly said:


> I hardly ever use i35. Sticking to toll roads when I can and I like the side roads through the country side. Seems like there's always something blooming around here. Few days ago I saw bunch of Bradford Pear trees in almost full bloom(!!!!) are you in Austin?



Usually work in Austin, live northwest. The toll roads are addictive.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> because I needed cheering up


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> it's only bloomin beer time!
> 
> i got that car back that my minion crashed.. it gets worse. the lad that drove it to the body shop managed to damage the bonet! can only hope the punter takes it or thats a lost sale and i'll get my collar felt . still haven't got the bill yet, im guessing around £500
> 
> 
> WIBBLE!!


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## johnandjade

all the talk of beans ...


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> because I needed cheering up


I thought this was the only kind of music you're allowed to listen to in Scotland...


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> HEY!!! I have a dress and headband just like that!!!
> 
> What's the CRD anthem, by the way?




groovy chick . mrs B wrote the anthem to the tune of blackadder


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


Yeah...I still genuinely love the Safety Dance. Feel free to mock while I give a cheerful jiggle and toe tap.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> mrs B wrote the anthem to the tune of blackadder


Ha ha! Excellent


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>





love it  can't hear it without picturing the family guy scene though


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


The Safety Dance video always makes me think of "Time Bandits" for some reason...


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I thought this was the only kind of music you're allowed to listen to in Scotland...




 , have you heard of the red hot chilli pipers?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> , have you heard of the red hot chilli pipers?


No. uh-uh....googling them now....


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> love it  can't hear it without picturing the family guy scene though



I always think about Scrubs


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I always think about Scrubs


Ha ha ha...that's pretty funny. I should watch more Scrubs.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have to run! Have a good day, everyone!

Bye Holly!!!
(@johnandjade )


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to run! Have a good day, everyone!
> 
> Bye Holly!!!
> (@johnandjade )



until next time! take care and dance like nobody's watching


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> people here think im weird because i love kidney beans! I still have the CDR anthem popping into my head randomly


I love chilli and kidney beans, too.
And The Cold Dark Room Anthem !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> people here think im weird because i love kidney beans! I still have the CDR anthem popping into my head randomly


I think you are weird for a variety of other reasons, though! 
Your new Holly avatar for example.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Not yet, but it's only 10:00 am here!  We're on the very end of our mail carrier's route, so it won't be until after lunch.


Hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Elsa is VERY patient and tolerant- she's been a great first tortoise! The only time she gets upset or agitated is when I soak her: she hates, as in HATES being soaked no matter WHAT the water temp or depth. It distresses me to see her frantically trying to crawl up the sides and out of the water, so I don't soak her often at all.  Other than that, she's a very placid little gal!


Tidgy's very good mostly and very tolerant. 
She loves her baths, but when it's time to get out, that's it and she throws an impatient wobbly if she's not quickly removed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you are weird for a variety of other reasons, though!
> Your new Holly avatar for example.



no arguments there boss!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Minus points Adam! But I don't know how many. *YOU* mentioned that word this time!
> 
> And *NOW*.....
> 
> Good evening. Regards to Wifey and hugs to Tidgy from  OLI.


Evening, Gillian, evening Oli and hugs to you both from Tidgy. 
I only get points if given them by other people, my points system is different or I would win every month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hahah! Adam, I post so little that when I do, it better have some content, meaning: thought, emotion and even some spiritual content if at all possible


And very much appreciated, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I figured that it was a game. Have had a suspicion about the "camels" but guess was not smart enough to connect the word with "hump day".... Hmmmm!


 and 
Double minuses!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> and
> Double minuses!



So net positive?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Where can I get my hands on some of the stuff you guys were in?


I really wouldn't bother, they're both pretty awful ( the spin offs if you mean the Doctor Who stuff).
Wifey is in an awful video/dvd film called "Souls' Ark', but I have no idea if it's still available, i'll ask Ian (the writer/producer), but it may be about on the net. It stars Colin Baker, Carole Ann Ford (the first companion) and the lovely Wendy Padbury (Zoe with the 2nd Doctor).
Wifey and I were in "Augury" with the most excellent and good fun Mark Strickson (Turlough) and Sarah Sutton (Nyssa) both companions from the 5th Doctor's time. Again i expect you'll have to search for it, but i wouldn't go out of your way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh there's nothing wrong with that. I guess it's a little funny since you work in the auto trade, but I've known tons of people who didn't learn to drive. -Many of them New Yorkers, where there just isn't much point in driving.


I don't drive and never will.
And i now live in the biggest pedestrianized urban area in the world, 9,600 streets with only twelve or so that allow cars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's only bloomin beer time!
> 
> i got that car back that my minion crashed.. it gets worse. the lad that drove it to the body shop managed to damage the bonet! can only hope the punter takes it or thats a lost sale and i'll get my collar felt . still haven't got the bill yet, im guessing around £500
> 
> 
> WIBBLE!!


The sooner you get your licence the better! 
Hoping for a good outcome for you all, but it's a bit of a mess!


----------



## johnandjade

sat watching news to find out if we are going to start bombing IS. I honestly fear WW3


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really wouldn't bother, they're both pretty awful ( the spin offs if you mean the Doctor Who stuff).
> Wifey is in an awful video/dvd film called "Souls' Ark', but I have no idea if it's still available, i'll ask Ian (the writer/producer), but it may be about on the net. It stars Colin Baker, Carole Ann Ford (the first companion) and the lovely Wendy Padbury (Zoe with the 2nd Doctor).
> Wifey and I were in "Augury" with the most excellent and good fun Mark Strickson (Turlough) and Sarah Sutton (Nyssa) both companions from the 5th Doctor's time. Again i expect you'll have to search for it, but i wouldn't go out of your way.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I love Hugh Laurie!!!! (and I've never seen a single episode of House)


I've never hear of House is it for US only?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to run! Have a good day, everyone!
> 
> Bye Holly!!!
> (@johnandjade )


Bye!!!
Missed you this evening, i've just finished teaching.
See you soon I hope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no arguments there boss!


Perhaps eccentric would be a better word.
British and eccentric is good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So net positive?


Indeed! ! 
Quite right!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've never hear of House is it for US only?




we get it as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sat watching news to find out if we are going to start bombing IS. I honestly fear WW3


Not going to happen. 
Nobody wants Daesh.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm at a high class resort. I'll show you guys more photos later:
> View attachment 157442


Wow! As we Brits say -how the other half lives!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


I've got a copy, but doubt i'll ever watch it again.
i did NOT recommend this! 
If you watch it you are very brave.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we get it as well


Hi John had a good day?
Still never heard of it - what channel is it on?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Here are some more pics:
> View attachment 157457
> View attachment 157458
> View attachment 157459
> View attachment 157460
> 
> View attachment 157461
> 
> View attachment 157462


I'm very jealous!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps eccentric would be a better word.
> British and eccentric is good!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>



will have to watch it later, looking forward to it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not going to happen.
> Nobody wants Daesh.




vote at 2200


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John had a good day?
> Still never heard of it - what channel is it on?




think it was on 5. maby on the catch up?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's only bloomin beer time!
> 
> i got that car back that my minion crashed.. it gets worse. the lad that drove it to the body shop managed to damage the bonet! can only hope the punter takes it or thats a lost sale and i'll get my collar felt . still haven't got the bill yet, im guessing around £500
> 
> 
> WIBBLE!!


That's unfair - If he was driving it's not your fault.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never hear of House is it for US only?


I'm sure I watched it when I was in England a couple of times,I liked it but never got into it for some reason.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I always think about Scrubs


Eagleeeeee


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I've never hear of House is it for US only?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Precisely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will have to watch it later, looking forward to it


Don't !!!!!
_It's really rubbish!!! _


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't !!!!!
> _It's really rubbish!!! _


Oh well now I *HAVE* to wAtch it


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's unfair - If he was driving it's not your fault.


Wibble!!!
Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh well now I *HAVE* to wAtch it


On your own head be it.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I thought this was the only kind of music you're allowed to listen to in Scotland...


Have you seen the Red Hot Chilli Pipers? They are brilliant!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> , have you heard of the red hot chilli pipers?


Snap! I just posted that before reading this!
They are excellent.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's unfair - If he was driving it's not your fault.




im not paying. boss will, he'll work it off. shame but at least it wasn't me


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you are weird for a variety of other reasons, though!
> Your new Holly avatar for example.


Who is Holly?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really wouldn't bother, they're both pretty awful ( the spin offs if you mean the Doctor Who stuff).
> Wifey is in an awful video/dvd film called "Souls' Ark', but I have no idea if it's still available, i'll ask Ian (the writer/producer), but it may be about on the net. It stars Colin Baker, Carole Ann Ford (the first companion) and the lovely Wendy Padbury (Zoe with the 2nd Doctor).
> Wifey and I were in "Augury" with the most excellent and good fun Mark Strickson (Turlough) and Sarah Sutton (Nyssa) both companions from the 5th Doctor's time. Again i expect you'll have to search for it, but i wouldn't go out of your way.


Thank goodness they didn't decide to call it Ark Souls!


----------



## johnandjade

have to say nos da for now, hopefully won't see you all tomorrow . watching red dwarf tonight, never fails to cheer me up along with you guys  had a shocker today  , tomorrow shall have its bottom kicked!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sat watching news to find out if we are going to start bombing IS. I honestly fear WW3


Its been a long time since I read it but I believe Nostradamus predicted that a world war would start in the Middle East.
It is a worrying situation.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Who is Holly?



tv show red dwarf, it's brilliant


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!!!
> Evening, Lyn.


Evening Adam
Blimey it's been busy in here I'm still trying to catch up!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im not paying. boss will, he'll work it off. shame but at least it wasn't me


And that's the main thing at the end of the day.
Did you get an ear-bashing ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tv show red dwarf, it's brilliant


Ah yes vaguely remember it - not a big fan though
I don't watch much tv
(in case you haven't already guessed)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have to say nos da for now, hopefully won't see you all tomorrow . watching red dwarf tonight, never fails to cheer me up along with you guys  had a shocker today  , tomorrow shall have its bottom kicked!


Have a good evening John and an even better tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Who is Holly?


Rather depressed and unhelpful computer in"Red Dwarf."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather depressed and unhelpful computer in"Red Dwarf."


Ta!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness they didn't decide to call it Ark Souls!


They might as well have done.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They might as well have done.


We'll all be the judge of that later thanks to Cameron!!
Just had a quick peek.
Is Wifey the lady at the museum?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have to say nos da for now, hopefully won't see you all tomorrow . watching red dwarf tonight, never fails to cheer me up along with you guys  had a shocker today  , tomorrow shall have its bottom kicked!


Take care and enjoy Your TV.
Tomorrow is another day! 
You cheer me up too, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its been a long time since I read it but I believe Nostradamus predicted that a world war would start in the Middle Eas.
> It is a worrying situation.


The predictions of Nostradamus are nonsense. 
(in my opinion). 
Cleverly written to mean just about anything, like the Daily Horoscopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam
> Blimey it's been busy in here I'm still trying to catch up!!


Me, too!!!!
It's always busy at the start of the month as i post the results and people respond. 
Lovely!!!!!
Thanks all !!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We'll all be the judge of that later thanks to Cameron!!
> Just had a quick peek.
> Is Wifey the lady at the museum?


Yep, not looking her best in this.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, not looking her best in this.


I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The predictions of Nostradamus are nonsense.
> (in my opinion).
> Cleverly written to mean just about anything, like the Daily Horoscopes.


Yes - probably.
Old Mother Shipton got a few things right though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure she's fine.


Her performance is passable but everything else is awful, script, lighting, direction, sound..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes - probably.
> Old Mother Shipton got a few things right though.


And wifey!!!! 
She's into all that and reads the tarot.
She used to work for the Spiritualist's Association of Great Britain, read futures professionally and hold church services for them .
I'm a non-believer, but she genuinely believes in it, so good luck to her.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And wifey!!!!
> She's into all that and reads the tarot.
> She used to work for the Spiritualist's Association of Great Britain, read futures professionally and hold church services for them .
> I'm a non-believer, but she genuinely believes in it, so good luck to her.


No I'm not a believer either but it can be fascinating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I'm not a believer either but it can be fascinating.


Indeed.
And it's a pretty weird world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 13th place for November getting 9 points to add to the end of year score is......................Maria!!!!
@AnimalLady Hello there, miss your postings here, hoping very much you'll pop in to say hello again soon!!!! 
Thanks for the fun!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's the main thing at the end of the day.
> Did you get an ear-bashing ?




I have, another due when bill comes in, and possibly more if it doesn't go out


----------



## meech008

Hum dee hum. How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I have, another due when bill comes in, and possibly more if it doesn't go out


Oooopppppppsssssss!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hum dee hum. How is everyone?


very well thanks, meech!!!
Quite a good day! 
You ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hum dee hum. How is everyone?


Hi Meech all good here,how about you?


----------



## Lyn W

Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me,
after a busy day.
So I will see you all soon
Night night
and keep smiling!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me,
> after a busy day.
> So I will see you all soon
> Night night
> and keep smiling!



I will.
Nos da!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> very well thanks, meech!!!
> Quite a good day!
> You ?


Pretty good! A bit of a dull start with some nice family drama as a chaser


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech all good here,how about you?


Oh, I'm pretty good. Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Pretty good! A bit of a dull start with some nice family drama as a chaser


TV family drama or the real thing ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TV family drama or the real thing ?


The real thing unfortunately


----------



## jaizei

I take it that everyone is too enthralled watching Souls Ark to post?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The real thing unfortunately


Oh, dear, not again. 
The in-laws ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I take it that everyone is too enthralled watching Souls Ark to post?


They've all fallen asleep watching it, I expect. 
Dearie, dearie me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 12th place for November taking 10 points over to the end of the years total is...............Gramps! 
@Grandpa Turtle 144 Hello there, Grandpa, thanks for posting so much, it's been fun.
Your contributions, beer related and otherwise, are most welcome!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodnight, Cold Dark Roommates!!!! 
Goodnight, Cold Dark Room.
Sleep well and see you all for a thrilling Thursday!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. awakening to sad news of a shooting in CA, thoughs are with those involved. 

hope everyone is safe and well, the world can be a nasty place


----------



## johnandjade

a little giggle before work https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=RDOhylLNdfyE8&params=OAFIAVgT&v=xKXNX6StWQ4&mode=NORMAL

right Thursday, you're bottom is getting kicked so hard i may loose a shoe!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. awakening to sad news of a shooting in CA, thoughs are with those involved.
> 
> hope everyone is safe and well, the world can be a nasty place


I think that this will require some half hearted attempt at gun control (Again)
Probably another "high capacity" gun ban of some sort.
It's a shame that so many innocent people keep getting mowed down for no good reason.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I hope everyone is well. 
I no longer have a voice because I've been coughing and choking for days.
So it should be nice for those that I deal with today. (No sarcastic comments from me.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think that this will require some half hearted attempt at gun control (Again)
> Probably another "high capacity" gun ban of some sort.
> It's a shame that so many innocent people keep getting mowed down for no good reason.




heard on the news that it may have been terrorist related. tragic


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> heard on the news that it may have been terrorist related. tragic


At bed time they were guessing domestic terrorism. (Like that nut case who shot up the "planned parenthood" clinic)
I haven't had a chance to see/read the news since last night so I can't say. it's likely that you know more than I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. awakening to sad news of a shooting in CA, thoughs are with those involved.
> 
> hope everyone is safe and well, the world can be a nasty place


Afternoon, John ! 
And Britain are bombing Daesh oil fields in Syria. 
Safe journeys to our RAF boys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a little giggle before work https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=RDOhylLNdfyE8&params=OAFIAVgT&v=xKXNX6StWQ4&mode=NORMAL
> 
> right Thursday, you're bottom is getting kicked so hard i may loose a shoe!!


Very funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think that this will require some half hearted attempt at gun control (Again)
> Probably another "high capacity" gun ban of some sort.
> It's a shame that so many innocent people keep getting mowed down for no good reason.


Terrible tragedy.
Seems like a works dispute !!!
Solve it by taking your armed wife and an arsenal along ?
I don't understand.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They've all fallen asleep watching it, I expect.
> Dearie, dearie me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone is well.
> I no longer have a voice because I've been coughing and choking for days.
> So it should be nice for those that I deal with today. (No sarcastic comments from me.)


Good morning, Ed.
I also have a nasty cough.
But my voice is still fine, so I have to continue teaching. 
First lesson in 5 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> heard on the news that it may have been terrorist related. tragic


It's possible, but I doubt it. 
Most of these US gun deaths are nothing to do with terrorism, yet it always gets a mention.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's possible, but I doubt it.
> Most of these US gun deaths are nothing to do with terrorism, yet it always gets a mention.


It's the new rallying word.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John !
> And Britain are bombing Daesh oil fields in Syria.
> Safe journeys to our RAF boys.



hear hear! ground troops have to follow in my opinion, lets hope the world is rid of this evil soon


----------



## johnandjade

think we may get snow today


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone is well.
> I no longer have a voice because I've been coughing and choking for days.
> So it should be nice for those that I deal with today. (No sarcastic comments from me.)


So sorry you're under the weather Ed- hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> I also have a nasty cough.
> But my voice is still fine, so I have to continue teaching.
> First lesson in 5 minutes.


Hope you can trade in your nasty cough for a more polite one!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone is well.
> I no longer have a voice because I've been coughing and choking for days.
> So it should be nice for those that I deal with today. (No sarcastic comments from me.)


Hi Ed, sorry to hear you've been coughing lately. Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you're under the weather Ed- hoping for a speedy recovery!


Thanks Bea.
I'm even more miserable than my normal self!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. But I never go about a cold or flu.
They go away with or without a doctor.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> I also have a nasty cough.
> But my voice is still fine, so I have to continue teaching.
> First lesson in 5 minutes.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.

Sorry that you've a cough. Take it easy whilst teaching, please. And....


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Bea.
> I'm even more miserable than my normal self!


Hi Ed.Very sorry about that as well. And hope to hear you're better soon.

(Didn't and won't ask "WHY/WHAT's WRONG, because I don't like interfering in something that *COULD* be private).


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I take it that everyone is too enthralled watching Souls Ark to post?


I for one am enjoying the heck out of it


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, not again.
> The in-laws ?


Of course of course. Because nobody knows how to be an adult. Who skips someone's birthday because it happens to be on a holiday? It's not like i can plan it! Plus the way they treat ben is appalling.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone is well.
> I no longer have a voice because I've been coughing and choking for days.
> So it should be nice for those that I deal with today. (No sarcastic comments from me.)


I'm sorry you're still not feeling well!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Of course of course. Because nobody knows how to be an adult. Who skips someone's birthday because it happens to be on a holiday? It's not like i can plan it! Plus the way they treat ben is appalling.




familys eh! :/. did we miss your birthday??


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> familys eh! :/. did we miss your birthday??


Dang right families. Silly people. No, you didn't miss it  It's on the 25th


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Dang right families. Silly people. No, you didn't miss it  It's on the 25th


YOU WERE A CHRISTMAS BABY?!??!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Of course of course. Because nobody knows how to be an adult. Who skips someone's birthday because it happens to be on a holiday? It's not like i can plan it! Plus the way they treat ben is appalling.


That sounds awful...


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!


----------



## Moozillion

CONGRATULATIONS, John!!!!! You DESERVE this!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157592


If you are a moderator, why does the line under your username say "Unknown Member"?


----------



## Moozillion

I just got the email that says the screen lid for my tank was shipped and should arrive tomorrow. They seem to be a bit slow, but at least they appear to have what I want and it's finally on the way.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, John!!!!! You DESERVE this!!!!



fankoo  I'm gonna drink the place dry


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh!! combine harvester was just on the radio heehee


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, John: What face is that in your avatar? ...and DON'T try to tell me it's you!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John: What face is that in your avatar? ...and DON'T try to tell me it's you!!!!!



I thought it was Zordon at first.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> If you are a moderator, why does the line under your username say "Unknown Member"?



"...there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don't know we don't know..."


----------



## jaizei

I should just make that my signature but then I'd be failing in brevity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hear hear! ground troops have to follow in my opinion, lets hope the world is rid of this evil soon


Indeed to rid of this evil, but I'm not sure ground troops is a good idea. 
We could do with local forces doing the ground fighting but it's hard to see how this can be accomplished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think we may get snow today


No sign of rain here, everything's dying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hope you can trade in your nasty cough for a more polite one!


Morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Bea.
> I'm even more miserable than my normal self!


Gosh! 
That _is _miserable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.
> 
> Sorry that you've a cough. Take it easy whilst teaching, please. And....


Thanks, Gillian, it's just annoying, not serious. 
Good afternoon to you and sweet Oli.
Wifey is actually here, sober and awake and says hello.
Tidgy is dozing but perks up a bit to send love to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I for one am enjoying the heck out of it


Am utterly amazed and mystified.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> "...there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don't know we don't know..."



...o-kaaaaaaaayyy...  (I actually like that a lot!  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Of course of course. Because nobody knows how to be an adult. Who skips someone's birthday because it happens to be on a holiday? It's not like i can plan it! Plus the way they treat ben is appalling.


So it would appear.
All very sad. 
And you're right, it all sounds terribly childish.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Bea.


Morning, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 157593
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo!!


Hamilton Academicals, huh.
Still, the football's not important.
I think it's going to be a great day out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If you are a moderator, why does the line under your username say "Unknown Member"?


Much as I would love to, i cannot possibly comment on this.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I just got the email that says the screen lid for my tank was shipped and should arrive tomorrow. They seem to be a bit slow, but at least they appear to have what I want and it's finally on the way.


And at least they have sent an e-mail eventually so you know it should be here tomorrow. 
Could have been worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhh!! combine harvester was just on the radio heehee


Oh, mercy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John: What face is that in your avatar? ...and DON'T try to tell me it's you!!!!!


Hope John will forgive me for jumping in, but It's Holly, the virtual face of the ship's miserable and largely unhelpful computer in the comedy sci-fi series "Red Dwarf". 
Quite funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...o-kaaaaaaaayyy...  (I actually like that a lot!  )


NASA, but made famous by Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Morning, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I should just make that my signature but then I'd be failing in brevity.


You just like the air of mystery.
Morning, Cameron!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John: What face is that in your avatar? ...and DON'T try to tell me it's you!!!!!



holly from the BBC show red dwarf


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No sign of rain here, everything's dying.




you can have ours


----------



## Moozillion

The Santa shoot last night was very interesting.
To recap: my hubby is a professional photographer, and he was hired to do a Santa shoot at a clinic last evening. There was a professional Santa there (who also happens to be a personal friend of ours) and the kiddies would get turns sitting in his lap to tell them what they wanted for Christmas, and hubby would snap their picture with Santa.
Only this was a Neurobehavioral Clinic. These children have severe neurologic problems and require lot of therapy and skills training. The kids we had last night were the ones who were unable to tolerate going to the malls to get their pictures with Santa there.
The vast majority of the kids were autistic, some severely so. There were also some normal siblings too. The kids ranged from age 4 month to 12 years but most were between 7-12. They were all dressed up to see Santa, but the disabled kids, of course, were in disarray. The clinic staff wisely schedule only 1 kid or family group every 10 minutes. Many were non-verbal, and could only squeal or repeat their favorite words or sounds endlessly and pointlessly. Some echoed everything they heard, one spun in place. Their activity level was beyond "hyperactive." A couple of times I had to throw myself across the printer to keep a VERY fast autistic child from jamming his hands down in it. The backdrop nearly took a dive and the lights got switched off and on by one kid who was fascinated with lights. It's AMAZING how strong these kids can be- and some of them were large for their ages.

There was lots (LOTS) of screaming and a couple of melt-downs. But the parents and the staff were "front and center" and TREMENDOUSLY helpful. And the normal siblings were incredibly tolerant; several (even ones who were younger than their disabled sibling) even helped manage them because they knew their quirks so well. Joel (hubby) and Santa were amazingly patient and creative in working with the kids. The Santa has been doing this for 28 years (although he's employed as an insurance adjustor outside of Christmas season) and Joel has special certification to work with special needs children. Santa got his (very real) beard pulled a couple of times, but 2 other times, it was his big soft beard that fascinated and calmed the kids: stroking it like they stroke the family pet.

I found it a bit nerve-wracking, and we were changing our approach with every child. Joel shot 132 photos of which we printed 32, but he says that's not bad for a situation like this. He says the trick is to be QUICK and to shoot a lot, then you have a good chance of getting an image of that one oh-so-brief moment where the kid was half-smiling instead of grimacing, or actually ALMOST looking at the camera, etc.

The really wonderful thing is that they got some really GREAT photos of very ill kids, and in the photos the kids look normal, or very nearly so. Some of the parents had NEVER been able to get decent pictures of their child until then and their gratitude was tremendously touching. The clinic staff and the families were so happy, they want to do it again next year.

The whole experience was exhausting, but so humbling. Most of these kids will never be "normal" or be able to live independently. But their parents love them and have basically devoted their lifetime, both now and the foreseeable future, to their care. We have SO MUCH to be grateful for.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> YOU WERE A CHRISTMAS BABY?!??!


I was!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I was!


I think that's really cool, but it takes sensitive handling by parents to make sure the child gets a real birthday celebration. I had a friend who had a Christmas baby, and they celebrated his birthday with a party on the HALF-YEAR so that Christmas didn't intrude. Of course he still got a cake on his real birthday. It seemed to work out well.
I was a Thanksgiving baby, which I think is great fun. My mom and I used to have an old running joke where I would say that I thought my being born on that day was the REASON we celebrated Thanksgiving; then she would make a crack about Thanksgiving turkeys!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> The Santa shoot last night was very interesting.
> To recap: my hubby is a professional photographer, and he was hired to do a Santa shoot at a clinic last evening. There was a professional Santa there (who also happens to be a personal friend of ours) and the kiddies would get turns sitting in his lap to tell them what they wanted for Christmas, and hubby would snap their picture with Santa.
> Only this was a Neurobehavioral Clinic. These children have severe neurologic problems and require lot of therapy and skills training. The kids we had last night were the ones who were unable to tolerate going to the malls to get their pictures with Santa there.
> The vast majority of the kids were autistic, some severely so. There were also some normal siblings too. The kids ranged from age 4 month to 12 years but most were between 7-12. They were all dressed up to see Santa, but the disabled kids, of course, were in disarray. The clinic staff wisely schedule only 1 kid or family group every 10 minutes. Many were non-verbal, and could only squeal or repeat their favorite words or sounds endlessly and pointlessly. Some echoed everything they heard, one spun in place. Their activity level was beyond "hyperactive." A couple of times I had to throw myself across the printer to keep a VERY fast autistic child from jamming his hands down in it. The backdrop nearly took a dive and the lights got switched off and on by one kid who was fascinated with lights. It's AMAZING how strong these kids can be- and some of them were large for their ages.
> 
> There was lots (LOTS) of screaming and a couple of melt-downs. But the parents and the staff were "front and center" and TREMENDOUSLY helpful. And the normal siblings were incredibly tolerant; several (even ones who were younger than their disabled sibling) even helped manage them because they knew their quirks so well. Joel (hubby) and Santa were amazingly patient and creative in working with the kids. The Santa has been doing this for 28 years (although he's employed as an insurance adjustor outside of Christmas season) and Joel has special certification to work with special needs children. Santa got his (very real) beard pulled a couple of times, but 2 other times, it was his big soft beard that fascinated and calmed the kids: stroking it like they stroke the family pet.
> 
> I found it a bit nerve-wracking, and we were changing our approach with every child. Joel shot 132 photos of which we printed 32, but he says that's not bad for a situation like this. He says the trick is to be QUICK and to shoot a lot, then you have a good chance of getting an image of that one oh-so-brief moment where the kid was half-smiling instead of grimacing, or actually ALMOST looking at the camera, etc.
> 
> The really wonderful thing is that they got some really GREAT photos of very ill kids, and in the photos the kids look normal, or very nearly so. Some of the parents had NEVER been able to get decent pictures of their child until then and their gratitude was tremendously touching. The clinic staff and the families were so happy, they want to do it again next year.
> 
> The whole experience was exhausting, but so humbling. Most of these kids will never be "normal" or be able to live independently. But their parents love them and have basically devoted their lifetime, both now and the foreseeable future, to their care. We have SO MUCH to be grateful for.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I was!


How did your parent handle your birthday?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone!! 
I'm sorry I've been away! It's been so crazy at work. We are in our peak season which means I go in at midnight now until 9am. This crazy schedule lasts until just after Christmas. 
I just have time to go home and eat and then go to bed for a little bit. I get to see my hubby for about an hour then back bed before back to work. Whew!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> That sounds awful...


I guess everyone has family troubles at one point  I'm just a venter haha. We will survive


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> The Santa shoot last night was very interesting.
> To recap: my hubby is a professional photographer, and he was hired to do a Santa shoot at a clinic last evening. There was a professional Santa there (who also happens to be a personal friend of ours) and the kiddies would get turns sitting in his lap to tell them what they wanted for Christmas, and hubby would snap their picture with Santa.
> Only this was a Neurobehavioral Clinic. These children have severe neurologic problems and require lot of therapy and skills training. The kids we had last night were the ones who were unable to tolerate going to the malls to get their pictures with Santa there.
> The vast majority of the kids were autistic, some severely so. There were also some normal siblings too. The kids ranged from age 4 month to 12 years but most were between 7-12. They were all dressed up to see Santa, but the disabled kids, of course, were in disarray. The clinic staff wisely schedule only 1 kid or family group every 10 minutes. Many were non-verbal, and could only squeal or repeat their favorite words or sounds endlessly and pointlessly. Some echoed everything they heard, one spun in place. Their activity level was beyond "hyperactive." A couple of times I had to throw myself across the printer to keep a VERY fast autistic child from jamming his hands down in it. The backdrop nearly took a dive and the lights got switched off and on by one kid who was fascinated with lights. It's AMAZING how strong these kids can be- and some of them were large for their ages.
> 
> There was lots (LOTS) of screaming and a couple of melt-downs. But the parents and the staff were "front and center" and TREMENDOUSLY helpful. And the normal siblings were incredibly tolerant; several (even ones who were younger than their disabled sibling) even helped manage them because they knew their quirks so well. Joel (hubby) and Santa were amazingly patient and creative in working with the kids. The Santa has been doing this for 28 years (although he's employed as an insurance adjustor outside of Christmas season) and Joel has special certification to work with special needs children. Santa got his (very real) beard pulled a couple of times, but 2 other times, it was his big soft beard that fascinated and calmed the kids: stroking it like they stroke the family pet.
> 
> I found it a bit nerve-wracking, and we were changing our approach with every child. Joel shot 132 photos of which we printed 32, but he says that's not bad for a situation like this. He says the trick is to be QUICK and to shoot a lot, then you have a good chance of getting an image of that one oh-so-brief moment where the kid was half-smiling instead of grimacing, or actually ALMOST looking at the camera, etc.
> 
> The really wonderful thing is that they got some really GREAT photos of very ill kids, and in the photos the kids look normal, or very nearly so. Some of the parents had NEVER been able to get decent pictures of their child until then and their gratitude was tremendously touching. The clinic staff and the families were so happy, they want to do it again next year.
> 
> The whole experience was exhausting, but so humbling. Most of these kids will never be "normal" or be able to live independently. But their parents love them and have basically devoted their lifetime, both now and the foreseeable future, to their care. We have SO MUCH to be grateful for.


I loved volunteering at clinics like that. Special needs children were my favorite to work with  good for you guys!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I'm sorry I've been away! It's been so crazy at work. We are in our peak season which means I go in at midnight now until 9am. This crazy schedule lasts until just after Christmas.
> I just have time to go home and eat and then go to bed for a little bit. I get to see my hubby for about an hour then back bed before back to work. Whew!




busy busy! nearly holidays though


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> I think that's really cool, but it takes sensitive handling by parents to make sure the child gets a real birthday celebration. I had a friend who had a Christmas baby, and they celebrated his birthday with a party on the HALF-YEAR so that Christmas didn't intrude. Of course he still got a cake on his real birthday. It seemed to work out well.
> I was a Thanksgiving baby, which I think is great fun. My mom and I used to have an old running joke where I would say that I thought my being born on that day was the REASON we celebrated Thanksgiving; then she would make a crack about Thanksgiving turkeys!





Moozillion said:


> How did your parent handle your birthday?


My parents were great with that! I would get a party on a different day with my mom and we'd have a bunch of family and friends come, and then we'd have Christmas on the 25th. It's still like that actually. I still get happy birthdays next the occasional birthday present on the day of course. I'd celebrate Christmas and my birthday at my dads on the same day usually becAuse I was only there 2 weekends a month.


----------



## kathyth

Good morning, everyone! Thank you, Adam for inviting me back for a cup of coffee. I'm here and again brought all of my friends some cheese. I can only stay a short while as I need a warmer climate. Maybe you could put a fireplace in the " cold dark room"
Just a thought. It's nice to see everyone.


----------



## johnandjade

adult beverage time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> adult beverage time


Nope work time first but then thirst time !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you can have ours


Wouldn't mind a bit of it, but not the cold and wind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The Santa shoot last night was very interesting.
> To recap: my hubby is a professional photographer, and he was hired to do a Santa shoot at a clinic last evening. There was a professional Santa there (who also happens to be a personal friend of ours) and the kiddies would get turns sitting in his lap to tell them what they wanted for Christmas, and hubby would snap their picture with Santa.
> Only this was a Neurobehavioral Clinic. These children have severe neurologic problems and require lot of therapy and skills training. The kids we had last night were the ones who were unable to tolerate going to the malls to get their pictures with Santa there.
> The vast majority of the kids were autistic, some severely so. There were also some normal siblings too. The kids ranged from age 4 month to 12 years but most were between 7-12. They were all dressed up to see Santa, but the disabled kids, of course, were in disarray. The clinic staff wisely schedule only 1 kid or family group every 10 minutes. Many were non-verbal, and could only squeal or repeat their favorite words or sounds endlessly and pointlessly. Some echoed everything they heard, one spun in place. Their activity level was beyond "hyperactive." A couple of times I had to throw myself across the printer to keep a VERY fast autistic child from jamming his hands down in it. The backdrop nearly took a dive and the lights got switched off and on by one kid who was fascinated with lights. It's AMAZING how strong these kids can be- and some of them were large for their ages.
> 
> There was lots (LOTS) of screaming and a couple of melt-downs. But the parents and the staff were "front and center" and TREMENDOUSLY helpful. And the normal siblings were incredibly tolerant; several (even ones who were younger than their disabled sibling) even helped manage them because they knew their quirks so well. Joel (hubby) and Santa were amazingly patient and creative in working with the kids. The Santa has been doing this for 28 years (although he's employed as an insurance adjustor outside of Christmas season) and Joel has special certification to work with special needs children. Santa got his (very real) beard pulled a couple of times, but 2 other times, it was his big soft beard that fascinated and calmed the kids: stroking it like they stroke the family pet.
> 
> I found it a bit nerve-wracking, and we were changing our approach with every child. Joel shot 132 photos of which we printed 32, but he says that's not bad for a situation like this. He says the trick is to be QUICK and to shoot a lot, then you have a good chance of getting an image of that one oh-so-brief moment where the kid was half-smiling instead of grimacing, or actually ALMOST looking at the camera, etc.
> 
> The really wonderful thing is that they got some really GREAT photos of very ill kids, and in the photos the kids look normal, or very nearly so. Some of the parents had NEVER been able to get decent pictures of their child until then and their gratitude was tremendously touching. The clinic staff and the families were so happy, they want to do it again next year.
> 
> The whole experience was exhausting, but so humbling. Most of these kids will never be "normal" or be able to live independently. But their parents love them and have basically devoted their lifetime, both now and the foreseeable future, to their care. We have SO MUCH to be grateful for.


That is a super tale to hear at this time of year.
Thanks so much for taking the timz to put it all down for us, Bea, and I'm so happy that the effort was well worth it and a positive result was achieved. 
I couldn't have coped, I'm afraid, I can't deal with children at the best of times, but this would have been far beyond my tolerance levels.
Well played you, Joel and Santa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I'm sorry I've been away! It's been so crazy at work. We are in our peak season which means I go in at midnight now until 9am. This crazy schedule lasts until just after Christmas.
> I just have time to go home and eat and then go to bed for a little bit. I get to see my hubby for about an hour then back bed before back to work. Whew!


Wow!!!
That sounds very not good. 
Do you have to work on Christmas Day and Boxing Day ?
Good luck with all that, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> Good morning, everyone! Thank you, Adam for inviting me back for a cup of coffee. I'm here and again brought all of my friends some cheese. I can only stay a short while as I need a warmer climate. Maybe you could put a fireplace in the " cold dark room"
> Just a thought. It's nice to see everyone.


Hi, There!!! 
Thanks for popping in and as for the cheese...............
Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nearly as welcome as you are. 
No fireplace I'm afraid, as 'The Firelit Warm Room' doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope work time first but then thirst time !


Hi, Grandpa! 
I'm working too 
So drinkies for us both later on !!!!!
Indeed I _am_ thirsty.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa!
> I'm working too
> So drinkies for us both later on !!!!!
> Indeed I _am_ thirsty.


Keep the happy thoughts ! So will I


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Keep the happy thoughts ! So will I


Positive alcohol attitude!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 11th place for November taking 11 points on to the end of the year is ................Bea!!
@Moozillion Hurraaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's so good to have you back with us again.
You know how much I love your thoughtful, fun and intelligent posts.
Hope you stick with us for a while and look forward to hearing all about your soon arriving mud-turtle!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Have you seen the Red Hot Chilli Pipers? They are brilliant!


John mentioned them yesterday. I had never heard them before and watched a few youtube videos. They were good and had some clever music montages. My only complaint would be the lack of flames


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't drive and never will.
> And i now live in the biggest pedestrianized urban area in the world, 9,600 streets with only twelve or so that allow cars.


Makes sense to me. I wish public transportation were better here. You're nearly handicapped if you don't have a car here. I can't even take trains to visit friends and family; it's all long highway driving.

I have never heard of a pedestrian area that big! Very impressive. I bet there are some cool places to take a stroll.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian, it's just annoying, not serious.
> Good afternoon to you and sweet Oli.
> Wifey is actually here, sober and awake and says hello.
> Tidgy is dozing but perks up a bit to send love to Oli.


Good evening to all three of you, and hope now are now better, Adam.

Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from OLI, who is still wide awake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Makes sense to me. I wish public transportation were better here. You're nearly handicapped if you don't have a car here. I can't even take trains to visit friends and family; it's all long highway driving.
> 
> I have never heard of a pedestrian area that big! Very impressive. I bet there are some cool places to take a stroll.


A beautiful medieval medina in a mountain valley! 
Indeed there are. 
Afternoonevening, Chrissy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


@Tidgy's Dad who is your wife in this?? I'd at least like to see her doing her thing! Rubbish movies have their place in the world too

I worked for Crispin Glover in a HORRIBLE Bmovie that I never even bothered to watch. I don't even know if my name is in the credits.....I kind of hope not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening to all three of you, and hope now are now better, Adam.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from OLI, who is still wide awake.


Tidgy has now gone to bed, wifey is out so I am alone with my books tonight. 
Good evening, Gillian! Evening, Oli, you should think about going to bed, little tortoise!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


>


YES!!! Good one, LYN!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> @Tidgy's Dad who is your wife in this?? I'd at least like to see her doing her thing! Rubbish movies have their place in the world too
> 
> I worked for Crispin Glover in a HORRIBLE Bmovie that I never even bothered to watch. I don't even know if my name is in the credits.....I kind of hope not.


I never got cast-listed for 'Augury', though the promise was I would be, but I was the only non-professional actor in it, so somehow got missed off. 
Wifey is the woman at the museum with the very posh voice.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> have to say nos da for now, hopefully won't see you all tomorrow . watching red dwarf tonight, never fails to cheer me up along with you guys  had a shocker today  , tomorrow shall have its bottom kicked!


I love Red Dwarf too. There was a time when I was younger and an American Public network channel would play Red Dwarf followed by Mr. Bean, followed by Black Adder. They played in the middle of the night. My sister and I were in Heaven I recorded many of those evenings on VHS.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, not again.
> The in-laws ?


@meech008 I have crazy in laws too! I'm still nervous that your Ben and MY Ben may be the same Ben!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has now gone to bed, wifey is out so I am alone with my books tonight.
> Good evening, Gillian! Evening, Oli, you should think about going to bed, little tortoise!


Strange, isn't it?  It's 9.40 pm here AND it is *extremely cold*, temperature has dropped to only 5 degrees C. With these two factors, OLI  should be in deep sleep. Correct?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cheddar really isn't well 
He has been very lethargic and just sitting still next to his house for ages. He will get a drink and go back there.
He has his eyes squinted and to be honest, I don't think he will last the night based on the way he is now 
Really don't know what's wrong with him but I don't know what to do. 

My poor baby.
I can't bear to loose him I really hope he gets better


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh my goodness...I'm trying to catch up since my last login ONLY YESTERDAY and I just can't keep up! Hello, everyone Now, I'm looking through my alerts...dut do dooo


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never got cast-listed for 'Augury', though the promise was I would be, but I was the only non-professional actor in it, so somehow got missed off.
> Wifey is the woman at the museum with the very posh voice.


Excellent, I'm excited to find her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Strange, isn't it?  It's 9.40 pm here AND it is *extremely cold*, temperature has dropped to only 5 degrees C. With these two factors, OLI  should be in deep sleep. Correct?


Would've thought so. 
Perhaps it's not dark enough where he is ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would've thought so.
> Perhaps it's not dark enough where he is ?


That is true. His light is still on due to the *LOW* temperature.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar really isn't well
> He has been very lethargic and just sitting still next to his house for ages. He will get a drink and go back there.
> He has his eyes squinted and to be honest, I don't think he will last the night based on the way he is now
> Really don't know what's wrong with him but I don't know what to do.
> 
> My poor baby.
> I can't bear to loose him I really hope he gets better


Best wishes going out to lovely Cheddar! 
It may just be an illness, but I think he's pretty old now ?
I hope it passes, but you may have to be prepared for the worst. 
Really hope he pulls through after a bit of a rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh my goodness...I'm trying to catch up since my last login ONLY YESTERDAY and I just can't keep up! Hello, everyone Now, I'm looking through my alerts...dut do dooo


It gets very busy in here sometimes, particularly at the start of the month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Excellent, I'm excited to find her


Not looking her best in this one.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best wishes going out to lovely Cheddar!
> It may just be an illness, but I think he's pretty old now ?
> I hope it passes, but you may have to be prepared for the worst.
> Really hope he pulls through after a bit of a rest.


I really do hope he pulls through.
However with all my other rodents, the way he is now really isn't good.
It is so sudden, I truly can't bear to loose him.
I love him so much.

He is still lying there and breathing quite fast.
I don't know what could have caused this!

He is my best friend and I can't image how it will be without him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That is true. His light is still on due to the *LOW* temperature.


That's probably why and why I use a CHE that gives out heat but no light as tortoises can't sleep properly without complete darkness.
See if you can get him into a hide near the heat source or cover him up with something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I really do hope he pulls through.
> However with all my other rodents, the way he is now really isn't good.
> It is so sudden, I truly can't bear to loose him.
> I love him so much.
> 
> He is still lying there and breathing quite fast.
> I don't know what could have caused this!
> 
> He is my best friend and I can't image how it will be without him


It's something we all go through with animals we adore.
We have to carry on with our happy memories and content ourselves with knowing what a happy life we have given them. 
And you have Monty and Spud to help you onwards, we all know how much you love and take care of your pets.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's something we all go through with animals we adore.
> We have to carry on with our happy memories and content ourselves with knowing what a happy life we have given them.
> And you have Monty and Spud to help you onwards, we all know how much you love and take care of your pets.


Thank you.
I can't bare to even go into the room at the moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 10th place for November, earning 12 points to carry over to the end of the years's totals is..............Kirsty!! 
Nice to have you visiting a bit more often at the moment after some lean spells. 
It's always great to chat with you. 
Nice lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you.
> I can't bare to even go into the room at the moment


I would be the opposite, I'd have to sit with him, all through the night if necessary, in the dark so he can sleep, but just so that he wasn't alone.
It's so very difficult and i'm so very sorry.
Trying to keep positive, but it's hard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 10th place for November, earning 12 points to carry over to the end of the years's totals is..............Kirsty!!
> Nice to have you visiting a bit more often at the moment after some lean spells.
> It's always great to chat with you.
> Nice lady.


Ooops @kirsty Johnston 
forgot to tag you.
Silly me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar really isn't well
> He has been very lethargic and just sitting still next to his house for ages. He will get a drink and go back there.
> He has his eyes squinted and to be honest, I don't think he will last the night based on the way he is now
> Really don't know what's wrong with him but I don't know what to do.
> 
> My poor baby.
> I can't bear to loose him I really hope he gets better


Oh no!!! I'm so sorry to hear this. They have such short lives. I'm sending hugs your way.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would be the opposite, I'd have to sit with him, all through the night if necessary, in the dark so he can sleep, but just so that he wasn't alone.
> It's so very difficult and i'm so very sorry.
> Trying to keep positive, but it's hard.


I've left him in a dark room to rest but when I see him like this I just can't help but cry 

However, I had a quick peek and he is starting to eat and move a bit, no doubt he'll go straight back to his spot and lie down again.
It's a strange place, I've never seen him sit there before. 

Just praying for him to recover.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just got out of the shower and I'm trying to get dressed.
Problem is, my room is very dark for cheddar.
I can't see a thing!

...accident waiting to happen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've left him in a dark room to rest but when I see him like this I just can't help but cry
> 
> However, I had a quick peek and he is starting to eat and move a bit, no doubt he'll go straight back to his spot and lie down again.
> It's a strange place, I've never seen him sit there before.
> 
> Just praying for him to recover.


i'll be thinking about him half the night as well ! 
I've come to know him and care for him a lot over the last few months and worried so much when he had that tumour. 
But also laughed along with his antics and his cuteness and enjoyed all the photos here and on his thread. 
Lots of happy times!


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Just got out of the shower and I'm trying to get dressed.
> Problem is, my room is very dark for cheddar.
> I can't see a thing!
> 
> ...accident waiting to happen


Dark and quiet may be a good thing for Cheddar right now. Just don't hurt yourself!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just got out of the shower and I'm trying to get dressed.
> Problem is, my room is very dark for cheddar.
> I can't see a thing!
> 
> ...accident waiting to happen


Oh, no!!!!!
Just take it slowly and carefully, we can't have you getting hurt at this time!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!!!!!
> Just take it slowly and carefully, we can't have you getting hurt at this time!





Prairie Mom said:


> Dark and quiet may be a good thing for Cheddar right now. Just don't hurt yourself!!!


I've managed to get dressed with the help of my lava lamp.
It gives off a dim red light so it's still quite dark.

Got to keep an eye on the lamp though as I knocked it over and it's glass. It seems to only have a few scratches but knowing me, I've probably broken it 

Next challenge... 
Doing homework in the dark 
Could be tricky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I've managed to get dressed with the help of my lava lamp.
> It gives off a dim red light so it's still quite dark.
> 
> Got to keep an eye on the lamp though as I knocked it over and it's glass. It seems to only have a few scratches but knowing me, I've probably broken it
> 
> Next challenge...
> Doing homework in the dark
> Could be tricky.


I hope the lava lamps ok.
They're great!!!
I don't have one now, though.
I used to do my homework under the covers with a torch when I had canaries in my bedroom, but it's quite tricky.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I've managed to get dressed with the help of my lava lamp.
> It gives off a dim red light so it's still quite dark.
> 
> Got to keep an eye on the lamp though as I knocked it over and it's glass. It seems to only have a few scratches but knowing me, I've probably broken it
> 
> Next challenge...
> Doing homework in the dark
> Could be tricky.


Hi! Very sorry Cheddar is not well, and hope to hear he has fully recovered soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John !
> And Britain are bombing Daesh oil fields in Syria.
> Safe journeys to our RAF boys.



My nephew is in the RAF
in another part of the wold at the moment but still a worry.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hear hear! ground troops have to follow in my opinion, lets hope the world is rid of this evil soon


I hope not, I would like to see sanctions against the countries arming these lunatics!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My nephew is in the RAF
> in another part of the wold at the moment but still a worry.


Of course. 
They'll all probably be fine, but it's right to be concerned. 
Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam,
It is very wet and windy here at the moment.
Anyone got any buckets I can borrow?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar really isn't well
> He has been very lethargic and just sitting still next to his house for ages. He will get a drink and go back there.
> He has his eyes squinted and to be honest, I don't think he will last the night based on the way he is now
> Really don't know what's wrong with him but I don't know what to do.
> 
> My poor baby.
> I can't bear to loose him I really hope he gets better



poor cheddar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> It is very wet and windy here at the moment.
> Anyone got any buckets I can borrow?


You can borrow mine if you lie, but all the handles have been broken off (servants). 
I must buy some new ones. 
I _really_ don't miss the weather back there.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I just got the coolest advertisement on the forum's page! I usually get hideous sleezy looking dating site adverts. BUT- I just saw an advertisement for glow in the dark TOILETS!!! YES! Please advertisers stick with the glowing toilets!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> The Santa shoot last night was very interesting.
> To recap: my hubby is a professional photographer, and he was hired to do a Santa shoot at a clinic last evening. There was a professional Santa there (who also happens to be a personal friend of ours) and the kiddies would get turns sitting in his lap to tell them what they wanted for Christmas, and hubby would snap their picture with Santa.
> Only this was a Neurobehavioral Clinic. These children have severe neurologic problems and require lot of therapy and skills training. The kids we had last night were the ones who were unable to tolerate going to the malls to get their pictures with Santa there.
> The vast majority of the kids were autistic, some severely so. There were also some normal siblings too. The kids ranged from age 4 month to 12 years but most were between 7-12. They were all dressed up to see Santa, but the disabled kids, of course, were in disarray. The clinic staff wisely schedule only 1 kid or family group every 10 minutes. Many were non-verbal, and could only squeal or repeat their favorite words or sounds endlessly and pointlessly. Some echoed everything they heard, one spun in place. Their activity level was beyond "hyperactive." A couple of times I had to throw myself across the printer to keep a VERY fast autistic child from jamming his hands down in it. The backdrop nearly took a dive and the lights got switched off and on by one kid who was fascinated with lights. It's AMAZING how strong these kids can be- and some of them were large for their ages.
> 
> There was lots (LOTS) of screaming and a couple of melt-downs. But the parents and the staff were "front and center" and TREMENDOUSLY helpful. And the normal siblings were incredibly tolerant; several (even ones who were younger than their disabled sibling) even helped manage them because they knew their quirks so well. Joel (hubby) and Santa were amazingly patient and creative in working with the kids. The Santa has been doing this for 28 years (although he's employed as an insurance adjustor outside of Christmas season) and Joel has special certification to work with special needs children. Santa got his (very real) beard pulled a couple of times, but 2 other times, it was his big soft beard that fascinated and calmed the kids: stroking it like they stroke the family pet.
> 
> I found it a bit nerve-wracking, and we were changing our approach with every child. Joel shot 132 photos of which we printed 32, but he says that's not bad for a situation like this. He says the trick is to be QUICK and to shoot a lot, then you have a good chance of getting an image of that one oh-so-brief moment where the kid was half-smiling instead of grimacing, or actually ALMOST looking at the camera, etc.
> 
> The really wonderful thing is that they got some really GREAT photos of very ill kids, and in the photos the kids look normal, or very nearly so. Some of the parents had NEVER been able to get decent pictures of their child until then and their gratitude was tremendously touching. The clinic staff and the families were so happy, they want to do it again next year.
> 
> The whole experience was exhausting, but so humbling. Most of these kids will never be "normal" or be able to live independently. But their parents love them and have basically devoted their lifetime, both now and the foreseeable future, to their care. We have SO MUCH to be grateful for.


Sounds like a day in school. Trying to get a group photo of my class after their Santa Cycle yesterday took ages, think I managed to get one out of about 15 where they were all looking in the same direction. They are all great kids though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I just got the coolest advertisement on the forum's page! I usually get hideous sleezy looking dating site adverts. BUT- I just saw an advertisement for glow in the dark TOILETS!!! YES! Please advertisers stick with the glowing toilets!!!!
> View attachment 157619


Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm almost sorry I use an ad-blocker. 
Almost.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> John mentioned them yesterday. I had never heard them before and watched a few youtube videos. They were good and had some clever music montages. My only complaint would be the lack of flames


I think the flames are the reason why the Badpiper hardly had any hair !


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm almost sorry I use an ad-blocker.
> Almost.


If I keep getting ads for glow in the dark toilets, it will all be worth it


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I think the flames why the Badpiper hardly had any hair !


Ha! Agreed! There was a moment where he leans his head back in the video and I worried for him!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar really isn't well
> He has been very lethargic and just sitting still next to his house for ages. He will get a drink and go back there.
> He has his eyes squinted and to be honest, I don't think he will last the night based on the way he is now
> Really don't know what's wrong with him but I don't know what to do.
> 
> My poor baby.
> I can't bear to loose him I really hope he gets better


So sorry to hear this I do hope Cheddar will rally and get better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> If I keep getting ads for glow in the dark toilets, it will all be worth it


I would flush with embarrassment.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I just got the coolest advertisement on the forum's page! I usually get hideous sleezy looking dating site adverts. BUT- I just saw an advertisement for glow in the dark TOILETS!!! YES! Please advertisers stick with the glowing toilets!!!!
> View attachment 157619



Good to know that I'm not the only one that gets 31 different flavors of dating sites.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I've managed to get dressed with the help of my lava lamp.
> It gives off a dim red light so it's still quite dark.
> 
> Got to keep an eye on the lamp though as I knocked it over and it's glass. It seems to only have a few scratches but knowing me, I've probably broken it
> 
> Next challenge...
> Doing homework in the dark
> Could be tricky.


Could you just cover Cheddars cage with something so he is cosy but you can carry on?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would flush with embarrassment.


ba ha ha! nice!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I just got the coolest advertisement on the forum's page! I usually get hideous sleezy looking dating site adverts. BUT- I just saw an advertisement for glow in the dark TOILETS!!! YES! Please advertisers stick with the glowing toilets!!!!
> View attachment 157619


That business won't take off - its just a flash in the pan!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Good to know that I'm not the only one that gets 31 different flavors of dating sites.


Yech (that's when "yes" and "blech!"have a baby)! I'm hoping you get some glow in the dark toilets soon. It's a nice change from the various hot international chicks that are eager to meet me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> That business won't take off - its just a flash in the pan!


a ha ha! You guys are kind of making me want one now. Oh the jokes I could make with my house guests!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> a ha ha! You guys are kind of making me want one now. Oh the jokes I could make with my house guests!


You've got too much to loos.


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> @meech008 I have crazy in laws too! I'm still nervous that your Ben and MY Ben may be the same Ben!


We'd both be lucky then! Sister wives


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've got too much to loos.


Yes! Da dum tshhhh!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We'd both be lucky then! Sister wives


I'd be happy to husband share too. I think that would be very Big o' me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> We'd both be lucky then! Sister wives


iggg...cough...my lunch just tried to revisit my throat!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'd be happy to husband share too. I think that would be very Big o' me!


This thread has taken an unexpected turn...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dang it! They're back!


Look! She only lives 2.8 miles from me!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I think I'll click "confirm" so we can meet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> This thread has taken an unexpected turn...


I'm allowed four wives here.
Fiancé that !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I think I'll click "confirm" so we can meet!


Golly!!!! 
I wonder if she really exists.


----------



## Lyn W

I've got this one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm allowed four wives here.
> Fiancé that !


Is that right? Betrothful now!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'd be happy to husband share too. I think that would be very Big o' me!


Good one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 157621
> I've got this one.


I am still not regretting my ad-block. 
I wonder which of the forum members, if any, use these 'services'.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm allowed four wives here.
> Fiancé that !


I'm too naïve. I had to google to see if it was true or not.
Ever since they took the word Gullible out of the dictionary, I've had problems.

http://www.mbctimes.com/english/life/polygamy-how-moroccans-trick-to-have-a-second-wife
True-ouch!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am still not regretting my ad-block.
> I wonder which of the forum members, if any, use these 'services'.


Ad block or dating!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that right? Betrothful now!


It's true! 
But it would be too tiring.
Like running a marrython.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm too naïve. I had to google to see if it was true or not.
> Ever since they took the word Gullible out of the dictionary, I've had problems.
> 
> http://www.mbctimes.com/english/life/polygamy-how-moroccans-trick-to-have-a-second-wife
> True-ouch!


Just a case of mind over matrimony


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good one!


Don't encourage her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm too naïve. I had to google to see if it was true or not.
> Ever since they took the word Gullible out of the dictionary, I've had problems.
> 
> http://www.mbctimes.com/english/life/polygamy-how-moroccans-trick-to-have-a-second-wife
> True-ouch!


But only if I become a Muslim.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's true!
> But it would be too tiring.
> Like running a marrython.


One of my nephews has been married and divorced 3 times!!
Think he just likes wedding cake.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But only if I become a Muslim.


I think your "Happy New Year tree" would be strongly frowned upon.


----------



## Lyn W

A psychic once showed me an image of someone she said I was going to marry.
It was love at second sight.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> One of my nephews has been married and divorced 3 times!!
> Think he just likes wedding cake.


Ha! That's funny

I remember in a Sociology class, when discussing types of marriage in different cultures (monogamy, polygamy, polyandry etc), it was objectively explained that "western culture" does not practice Monogamy. In most cases we are actually classified as "Serial Monogamists." Your Nephew is not alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> One of my nephews has been married and divorced 3 times!!
> Think he just likes wedding cake.


I am not going through all that again. 
I loved my wedding but the stress and the cost !!!
Once only.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> A psychic once showed me an image of someone she said I was going to marry.
> It was love at second sight.


Oh man...I'm feeling a tad dorkier than usual. This one took me a moment! My gullible hat is still on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I think your "Happy New Year tree" would be strongly frowned upon.


Kids come from all over the neighbourhood to see our tree.
As long as you stick to 'Happy New Year' trees, decorations; presents, food etc., it's fine. 
Most are tolerant of Christmas anyway, as they do acknowledge Jesus (Isa) as a prophet, it's just the companies and Government that ignore the word 'Christmas'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A psychic once showed me an image of someone she said I was going to marry.
> It was love at second sight.


How engaging.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not going through all that again.
> I loved my wedding but the stress and the cost !!!
> Once only.



I love the wedding vows in the Flash Gordon Film


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kids come from all over the neighbourhood to see our tree.
> As long as you stick to 'Happy New Year' trees, decorations; presents, food etc., it's fine.
> Most are tolerant of Christmas anyway, as they do acknowledge Jesus (Isa) as a prophet, it's just the companies and Government that ignore the word 'Christmas'.


That's cool. It reminds me of a friend we had in the Philippines who would set up a tree in the middle of their town square and hook up a tv with American Cartoons we'd send him to show the kids from his car hook up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! That's funny
> 
> I remember when discussing types of marriage in different cultures (monogamy, polygamy, polyandry etc), it was objectively explained that "western culture" does not practice Monogamy. In most cases we are actually classified as "Serial Monogamists." Your Nephew is not alone.


My father certainly didn't practice anything resembling monogamy. 
Most people here only take one wife (at a time), though divorce and affairs are just as common as in the West.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! That's funny
> 
> Your Nephew is not alone.



No he's not - he's living with someone else now!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!
> That sounds very not good.
> Do you have to work on Christmas Day and Boxing Day ?
> Good luck with all that, Noel.


Nope on both accounts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love the wedding vows in the Flash Gordon Film


ha de ha.
I like those vows!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I love the wedding vows in the Flash Gordon Film


Yes! That was awesome! Maybe I need to renew my wedding vows... "I will not blast you off into space until such time as I grow weary of you." I see that coming to an anniversary card very soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> That's cool. It reminds me of a friend we had in the Philippines who would set up a tree in the middle of their town square and hook up a tv with American Cartoons we'd send him to show the kids from his car hook up.


The most expensive Christmas tree ever was in Dubai (or somewhere like that in the Gulf), decorated with diamonds and Swiss watches. 
If they do something, they do it bigger!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have to run. It's been fun! Have a great night


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to run. It's been fun! Have a great night


It has! See you soon, take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The most expensive Christmas tree ever was in Dubai (or somewhere like that in the Gulf), decorated with diamonds and Swiss watches.
> If they do something, they do it bigger!


Wouldn't last 2 minutes in Wales!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Nope on both accounts


Well, Hurrrrraaaaahhhhhhhhh to not working on the special days anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to run. It's been fun! Have a great night


You too, Chrissy, take care. 
See you soon, if it weren't so Dark in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wouldn't last 2 minutes in Wales!!


No, it would freeze and all the needles would fall off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 9th place for November, earning 13 points to take on to the end of the year is...............Noel! 
@AZtortMom Hurrah and wibble !!!!!!
i appreciate ou are going to be very busy and quite exhausted this month but any chance you get to pop in and say 'Wibble' or 'waves' would be most welcome! 
Thanks a lot, friend Noel!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone is well.
> I no longer have a voice because I've been coughing and choking for days.
> So it should be nice for those that I deal with today. (No sarcastic comments from me.)


Hope you are feeling better soon, Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

Just remembered I have a bit of work to do for tomorrow
so better say goodnight now in case I don't have time to get back.
Take care, enjoy the rest of Thurs and have a good day tomorrow.
Night night all!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just remembered I have a bit of work to do for tomorrow
> so better say goodnight now in case I don't have time to get back.
> Take care, enjoy the rest of Thurs and have a good day tomorrow.
> Night night all!!


Night night, Lyn. 
i've got things to sort as well, but hey ho!
Sleep well, hope the weather's better tomorrow and speak soon!


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone! Finally getting a chance to sit down after a busy day off. Hope everyone is doing well this evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone! Finally getting a chance to sit down after a busy day off. Hope everyone is doing well this evening


Evening, meech! 
i too am relaxing before bedtime and i'm fine thanks. 
Days off can be as exhausting (or more so) than work days, don't you find?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, meech!
> i too am relaxing before bedtime and i'm fine thanks.
> Days off can be as exhausting (or more so) than work days, don't you find?


Yes! I totally agree. I'm tired! It's nice to stretch out and relax


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes! I totally agree. I'm tired! It's nice to stretch out and relax


I don't think I've moved anything but my drinking arm in the hour since your last post!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think I've moved anything but my drinking arm in the hour since your last post!


Nice! I moved my eating arm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Nice! I moved my eating arm!


Yep, I guess I must do that before beddy bye byes.


----------



## meech008

Probably a good idea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Probably a good idea


Something with cheese in I feel.................


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Yech (that's when "yes" and "blech!"have a baby)! I'm hoping you get some glow in the dark toilets soon. It's a nice change from the various hot international chicks that are eager to meet me!



I understand the dating sites, sorta since they're a default for ads but I don't get the ads I get for rehab telling me I can change my life in 90 days.


----------



## jaizei

Of course interspersed between ads for Mcribs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Of course interspersed between ads for Mcribs.


Oh, i'm so happy with ad-block.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i'm so happy with ad-block.



I turn it off for the forum and only block annoying ads (audio/video) if they appear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I turn it off for the forum and only block annoying ads (audio/video) if they appear.


I dislike ads immensely. 
I even find it hard to watch TV channels if they have ad breaks. 
Long live the BBC!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very tired so a comparatively early night for me.
Goodnight, Cold Dark Roomies.
Goodnight, Cold Dark Room.
See you all for a friendly Friday Tomorrow!!*
Sleep well and take care!


----------



## jaizei

I don't know what's worse; not knowing what day it is from working too much or from working not at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't know what's worse; not knowing what day it is from working too much or from working not at all.


I much prefer the 'not at all' option, but working a bit, as I am, helps 'cos I look at my timetable every night before bed and ask wifey if I'm confused.
(which is often). 
She usually knows, but sometimes gets it wrong, which throws my whole life into chaos.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Work day is done it's now Bud time !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Work day is done it's now Bud time !




my working day is just being, coffe time.... only 12hrs to go!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning!! thank tort it's Friday!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 157635


I pee by sound alone in the A.M.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

One eye wont fully open. No voice. Annoying cough. Can't stay awake.
I've made a doctors appointment for 2:00 today.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning everyone. It's been a while since I've been on. Getting back to finally being situated. It's been rough the past few weeks. I hope everyone is doing swell  as usual I can't sleep. I've been trying to read up on the past posts here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone. It's been a while since I've been on. Getting back to finally being situated. It's been rough the past few weeks. I hope everyone is doing swell  as usual I can't sleep. I've been trying to read up on the past posts here.


Welcome back. You've been missed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I pee by sound alone in the A.M.


I wanted to clarify that I am indeed joking before I log back off. Truth is I have night vision retinas.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> One eye wont fully open. No voice. Annoying cough. Can't stay awake.
> I've made a doctors appointment for 2:00 today.




hope you feel better soon mr ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hope you feel better soon mr ed


Thanks. I hate going to the doctors. (For me)
I think some antibiotics might be needed though.
Funny. I have good health insurance, so it's mostly free. And when it comes to any sick animal. I go at once to the vets and it's always expensive.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hope you feel better soon mr ed


And thanks, John. You're always very thoughtful.


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> hope you feel better soon mr ed


Yes I hope you feel better too!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome back. You've been missed.


Awwww...thanks I've missed you guys too


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. I hate going to the doctors. (For me)
> I think some antibiotics might be needed though.
> Funny. I have good health insurance, so it's mostly free. And when it comes to any sick animal. I go at once to the vets and it's always expensive.




we'r lucky here with the NHS, its all free. funny how we care more for pets than ourselves, testament to your kind nature though sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 157635


Very funny, Gramps!!!! 
And quite true.
Wifey thinks this is a very good idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!! thank tort it's Friday!!


Afternoon, John!!! 
The start of my busy working weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I pee by sound alone in the A.M.


I can't risk that. 
I am deaf in my right ear, so am unable to ascertain the direction of sounds.
Could be messy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One eye wont fully open. No voice. Annoying cough. Can't stay awake.
> I've made a doctors appointment for 2:00 today.


Oh, dear! 
Hope it's an easy fix with a dose of antibiotics or something.
Get well soon, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning everyone. It's been a while since I've been on. Getting back to finally being situated. It's been rough the past few weeks. I hope everyone is doing swell  as usual I can't sleep. I've been trying to read up on the past posts here.


Morning, Shannon!
Great to see you! 
I'm very well, thanks.
Sorry you're not sleeping again and that life's been difficult for you.
Hopefully, December will be better for you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!!!
> The start of my busy working weekend.



no work for me tomorrow, and I might even be out on time today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no work for me tomorrow, and I might even be out on time today


Hope so!
Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your weekend, 'bout time you had some R and R.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 8th place for November gaining 14 points to take over to year's end is .....................Cameron. 
@jaizei You have been making me laugh a lot recently.
Thanks for all your contributions to the fun.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I may have found my spirit animal


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Of course interspersed between ads for Mcribs.


Those never looked appetizing to me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so!
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy your weekend, 'bout time you had some R and R.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> One eye wont fully open. No voice. Annoying cough. Can't stay awake.
> I've made a doctors appointment for 2:00 today.


Good!that sounds awful! Hope they give you something to help you feel better!


----------



## meech008

So sweet little Daisy, my moms rabbit is quite ill. She's got GI stasis and refuses to eat. Now this morning she ate some parsley and basil but no hay or pellets. Does anyone know how to get her to eat them?


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Those never looked appetizing to me



Didn't you like school cafeteria food?


----------



## jaizei

Kinda what the patti reminds me of.


----------



## jaizei

It's like the hamburgers in middle/high school, that were not good by any stretch of the imagination but you craved them.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> So sweet little Daisy, my moms rabbit is quite ill. She's got GI stasis and refuses to eat. Now this morning she ate some parsley and basil but no hay or pellets. Does anyone know how to get her to eat them?




poor daisy


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> Didn't you like school cafeteria food?





jaizei said:


> It's like the hamburgers in middle/high school, that were not good by any stretch of the imagination but you craved them.


Oh my gosh exactly! I didn't eat cafeteria food too much though lol. If either get pepperoni pizza or a turkey wrap


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> poor daisy


I know! I feel terrible for my mom because she loves that rabbit sooo much. It's like her child and she's so upset wondering what she did wrong


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I may have found my spirit animal
> 
> View attachment 157647



That is really revolting, aerosol cheese or not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> So sweet little Daisy, my moms rabbit is quite ill. She's got GI stasis and refuses to eat. Now this morning she ate some parsley and basil but no hay or pellets. Does anyone know how to get her to eat them?


Sorry, I haven't kept rabbits for 35 years, I have no idea.
Wishing the bunny all the best, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I know! I feel terrible for my mom because she loves that rabbit sooo much. It's like her child and she's so upset wondering what she did wrong


Is it just old, do you think ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I haven't kept rabbits for 35 years, I have no idea.
> Wishing the bunny all the best, though.


Thanks! I think she's doing better than she was. She wasn't eating or pooing and had no bowel signs. They were feeding her critical care and yesterday when they took her to the vet again they heard faint bowel signs. Now she's eating a little bit and even had a little poo. Sounds like she's coming around hopefully! Just need to get her to eat some more fiber


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it just old, do you think ?


I don't think so. She's only 2 we think but can't be 100% as she's a rescue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks! I think she's doing better than she was. She wasn't eating or pooing and had no bowel signs. They were feeding her critical care and yesterday when they took her to the vet again they heard faint bowel signs. Now she's eating a little bit and even had a little poo. Sounds like she's coming around hopefully! Just need to get her to eat some more fiber


Hopefully, she's just had a bit of a virus and will be okay in a while, it sounds more positive.
Fingers crossed here.
(though i'm very worried about little Cheddar the gerbil.)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, she's just had a bit of a virus and will be okay in a while, it sounds more positive.
> Fingers crossed here.
> (though i'm very worried about little Cheddar the gerbil.)


Me too! I wonder how the little guy is doing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 7th place for November earning 15 points to take on to the end of the year is................Spud's Mum.!!
@spudthetortoise Hurrrrrraaaahhhhhhhh!!! and thanks for all your nice posts, particularly the super photographs. 
Really hoping that Cheddar is okay today! 
Best wishes to you both as well as to Monty and Spud, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Me too! I wonder how the little guy is doing.


I'm not certain that no news is good news in this case, but I live in hope!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not certain that no news is good news in this case, but I live in hope!


Poor spuds mum.  I hope he's okay.


----------



## johnandjade

going to be a fun walk home, it's blowing a gale out there! perhaps a quick stop in the pub first... to see if it lets up obviously


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going to be a fun walk home, it's blowing a gale out there! perhaps a quick stop in the pub first... to see if it lets up obviously


Very wise and sensible decision.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very wise and sensible decision.




don't think jade approves


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't think jade approves



But it's for safety reasons!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 157635


I always find a sign in the loo helps
'We aim to please
You, aim too please!'


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> One eye wont fully open. No voice. Annoying cough. Can't stay awake.
> I've made a doctors appointment for 2:00 today.


You sound in a bad way Ed, hope the doc can sort you out.
Have a nice quiet weekend and make a speedy recovery


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. I hate going to the doctors. (For me)
> I think some antibiotics might be needed though.
> Funny. I have good health insurance, so it's mostly free. And when it comes to any sick animal. I go at once to the vets and it's always expensive.


I am useless at looking after myself. Our docs and prescriptions are all free, but I rarely visit the docs unless I am absolutely desperate and can't home treat. Animals though - straight to the vets.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> So sweet little Daisy, my moms rabbit is quite ill. She's got GI stasis and refuses to eat. Now this morning she ate some parsley and basil but no hay or pellets. Does anyone know how to get her to eat them?


Sorry to hear the poor bunny's not well. I've never owned a rabbit but how about trying the same as for torts, grind up the hay in a blender so it sticks to food she likes. mash pellets and spread on favourite leaves.
Hope Daisy is back to normal self soon.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> I may have found my spirit animal
> 
> View attachment 157647


Is that Honey Boo Boo????


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Didn't you like school cafeteria food?


Ours is pretty poor indeed!
Whoever would think of serving cheese and potato pie (which is mainly cheese in mashed potato)
.....with more potatoes!?


----------



## Gillian M

Everyone at CDR. Is it as cold there a it is here?  I hope not.


----------



## johnandjade

cold beer, warm fire  pit stop before the trek home.. tis a wild one tonight. 


the lad the works on Saturday pinched stuff out my cupboard so i was subtle....


----------



## johnandjade

trying to upload videos to share on YouTube so i can post here... hopefully it'll work


----------



## johnandjade

okey dokey, here we go  little 'nippy sweetie' and on my way. and working tomorrow for a couple hrs now as well :/


----------



## johnandjade

wasn't kidding when i said i love this weather...


----------



## johnandjade

seams appropriate since im swimming home


----------



## johnandjade

finally home, sober as judge  armadillo for me tonight I fear :/


----------



## spud's_mum

I don't know what to do!
I just came in and found cheddar at the bottom of his cage and then he had a seizure, he was shaking violently and I don't know what to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ours is pretty poor indeed!
> Whoever would think of serving cheese and potato pie (which is mainly cheese in mashed potato)
> .....with more potatoes!?


With more cheese would be acceptable.
Evening, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know what to do!
> I just came in and found cheddar at the bottom of his cage and then he had a seizure, he was shaking violently and I don't know what to do!


Has he stopped now ??
I have no idea about gerbils at all, but can you telephone a vet just to ask for advice ?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear the poor bunny's not well. I've never owned a rabbit but how about trying the same as for torts, grind up the hay in a blender so it sticks to food she likes. mash pellets and spread on favourite leaves.
> Hope Daisy is back to normal self soon.


Good idea Lyn!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I always find a sign in the loo helps
> 'We aim to please
> You, aim too please!'


Yep.
I generally aim at the sign.


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't know what to do!
> I just came in and found cheddar at the bottom of his cage and then he had a seizure, he was shaking violently and I don't know what to do!


Could he have gotten into something?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all & Happy Friday


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Could he have gotten into something?


Oh no! Poor Cheddar
I hope he's ok!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Everyone at CDR. Is it as cold there a it is here?  I hope not.


Evening, Gillian!
24°C today but a little colder now.
Nice!
But still no rain .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 157655
> 
> 
> cold beer, warm fire  pit stop before the trek home.. tis a wild one tonight.
> 
> 
> the lad the works on Saturday pinched stuff out my cupboard so i was subtle....
> View attachment 157656
> View attachment 157657


Oh yes, I can see subtlety is your strong suit! 
Still, don't blame you at all. 
Hope you enjoyed your beer (s) !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> okey dokey, here we go  little 'nippy sweetie' and on my way. and working tomorrow for a couple hrs now as well :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally home, sober as judge  armadillo for me tonight I fear :/


No eating of CDR armadillos, please!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Has he stopped now ??
> I have no idea about gerbils at all, but can you telephone a vet just to ask for advice ?


I was too scared to go back but I sent my mum in and he's stopped.

I think last night he was having mild ones (the symptoms near enough match what he was having) then now he has had a bad one which can paralyse him or give him brain damage if they go on too long. Im so scared as he's not moving around much but I don't what to make him. 

The vets are closed.
I've read up on seizures and it says that there is no treatment 
I've left him to calm down and sleep. 
Will offer him a treat later to see if he wants it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No eating of CDR armadillos, please!


*protectly holds armadillo behind her*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all & Happy Friday


And an absolutely spiffing Friday to you, too, Noel !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I was too scared to go back but I sent my mum in and he's stopped.
> 
> I think last night he was having mild ones (the symptoms near enough match what he was having) then now he has had a bad one which can paralyse him or give him brain damage if they go on too long. Im so scared as he's not moving around much but I don't what to make him.
> 
> The vets are closed.
> I've read up on seizures and it says that there is no treatment
> I've left him to calm down and sleep.
> Will offer him a treat later to see if he wants it.


Send him my love and wifey's too. 
Just have to hope for the best then, i guess, but we'll be rooting for him.
As you can see over today's pages here in The CDR several people have been wishing him well today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *protectly holds armadillo behind her*


I'm building a wall of hedgehogs to protect them.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Send him my love and wifey's too.
> Just have to hope for the best then, i guess, but we'll be rooting for him.
> As you can see over today's pages here in The CDR several people have been wishing him well today.


I need to catch up, going to now 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 6th place for November gaining 16 points to carry through to the end of the year is ......................Ed!!!!
@ZEROPILOT Thanks for everything, my friend, and hope you get well soon, it's no fun being ill like that.
And thanks for making the effort to post even though you're feeling bad!


----------



## jaizei

Today's question of the day: will UPS deliver this mysterious package, of which I haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Today's question of the day: will UPS deliver this mysterious package, of which I haven't a clue what it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157660


Hmmmmmmmm........
Well, it's not very heavy. 
Perhaps you've got a Secret Santa after all.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been back to check on cheddar...
Well, I sent my mum in while I stayed by the door. He was still sitting there but I came in and gave him some Cheerios that he demolished.
Really hope he gets better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been back to check on cheddar...
> Well, I sent my mum in while I stayed by the door. He was still sitting there but I came in and gave him some Cheerios that he demolished.
> Really hope he gets better


Wow! Much better than I pessimistically thought. 
Looking more hopeful if he's eating.
Indeed, really hoping for the best.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm........
> Well, it's not very heavy.
> Perhaps you've got a Secret Santa after all.



The email lists my mortgage company as the sender, so I don't have a clue what it'd be. You'd think they'd put a message online saying that they're sending something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The email lists my mortgage company as the sender, so I don't have a clue what it'd be. You'd think they'd put a message online saying that they're sending something.


A monopoly house ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow! Much better than I pessimistically thought.
> Looking more hopeful if he's eating.
> Indeed, really hoping for the best.


Yeah, he's rather unresponsive and isn't moving but still eats his Cheerios.
He is a funny little fella. 
Really hope he does pull through.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I was too scared to go back but I sent my mum in and he's stopped.
> 
> I think last night he was having mild ones (the symptoms near enough match what he was having) then now he has had a bad one which can paralyse him or give him brain damage if they go on too long. Im so scared as he's not moving around much but I don't what to make him.
> 
> The vets are closed.
> I've read up on seizures and it says that there is no treatment
> I've left him to calm down and sleep.
> Will offer him a treat later to see if he wants it.


I am really sorry poor Cheddar is so poorly. Maybe a quick visits to the vet tomorrow will help you decide what to do for the best for him to make sure he is not in pain and suffering.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I am really sorry poor Cheddar is so poorly. Maybe a quick visits to the vet tomorrow will help you decide what to do for the best for him to make sure he is not in pain and suffering.


Yeah, hoping I can find a way to stop him. It says they are normally triggered by stress and changes but he's not had any changes 

Just hoping for the best and leaving him in a dark room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, he's rather unresponsive and isn't moving but still eats his Cheerios.
> He is a funny little fella.
> Really hope he does pull through.


Me too, I'll try to think positively, and send positive thoughts.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been back to check on cheddar...
> Well, I sent my mum in while I stayed by the door. He was still sitting there but I came in and gave him some Cheerios that he demolished.
> Really hope he gets better


Well its good he's still eating!
Just keep an eye on him to make sure he can move.
Does he have water nearby too?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 157655
> 
> 
> cold beer, warm fire  pit stop before the trek home.. tis a wild one tonight.
> 
> 
> the lad the works on Saturday pinched stuff out my cupboard so i was subtle....
> View attachment 157656
> View attachment 157657


Had to be said!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello. It's Prairie Mom/Chrissy disguising herself as Jaygee for the rest of the day until I pick another Star Wars avatar.

Just popping in for a quick peek and "hello" before signing off for the day.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> The email lists my mortgage company as the sender, so I don't have a clue what it'd be. You'd think they'd put a message online saying that they're sending something.


Could it be the deeds to your house?


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, hoping I can find a way to stop him. It says they are normally triggered by stress and changes but he's not had any changes
> 
> Just hoping for the best and leaving him in a dark room


I'm glad he's enjoying his favorite treats. I hope you'll be okay and feel peaceful however this goes. You really have done everything you can. If Cheddar does leave us, he has had a WONDERFUL life with you. Their lives are so short and I'm so glad he was loved throughout it.

I agree with Lyn's suggestion to keep water nearby. It may be a good idea to put a single drop in his mouth every so often with a baby medicine syringe too. I'm really hoping Cheddar will be okay, but sadly... I've nursed a few small creatures as they leave this world and have found it necessary to put a bit of water in their mouths regularly to keep them comfortable until the leave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello. It's Prairie Mom/Chrissy disguising herself as Jaygee for the rest of the day until I pick another Star Wars avatar.
> 
> Just popping in for a quick peek and "hello" before signing off for the day.


Hi, Chrissy, saw all that larking about on the other thread. 
Very funny! 
And hello to you, too!!!!
Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello. It's Prairie Mom/Chrissy disguising herself as Jaygee for the rest of the day until I pick another Star Wars avatar.
> 
> Just popping in for a quick peek and "hello" before signing off for the day.


Hi Chrissy - or should that be Jaygee?


----------



## Prairie Mom

I've actually had a W O N D E R F U L Day! Today, I didn't have to do hardly anything and since I have a crazy busy weekend, I gave myself permission to put on pajama pants, play around online, and eat some treats

Tonight, we'll be getting some Take-In and have an at home Date night.

....ahhh...Very contented lady right here ...um...even...though I look like a fella.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all hope all well (and wishing the best for Cheddar)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Chrissy - or should that be Jaygee?


Jayrissy?? Maybe?

I'm thinking I may need to start stealing forum members photos more often 
Feel free to submit any for me to use once I'm done with the Star Wars theme!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Jayrissy?? Maybe?
> 
> I'm thinking I may need to start stealing forum members photos more often
> Feel free to submit any for me to use once I'm done with the Star Wars theme!


Or how about Caygee?
I'm not sure but I think stealing a person's ID may be an offence!!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Could it be the deeds to your house?



That'd be quite a gift from them but I'm still a ways off from having the house paid off.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> That'd be quite a gift from them but I'm still a ways off from having the house paid off.


The building society I have a mortgage with doesn't keep the deeds anymore unless you pay them to.
They sent me mine even though I still owe them big time!
I thought they were being very generous at the time until I realised the payments were still going out of my account.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I've actually had a W O N D E R F U L Day! Today, I didn't have to do hardly anything and since I have a crazy busy weekend, I gave myself permission to put on pajama pants, play around online, and eat some treats
> 
> Tonight, we'll be getting some Take-In and have an at home Date night.
> 
> ....ahhh...Very contented lady right here ...um...even...though I look like a fella.


A slightly loony fella at that! 
Glad you've had such a smashing day. and enjoy your fun meal and romantic evening tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all hope all well (and wishing the best for Cheddar)


Evening, Lyn!!!
i'm good, hope you've had a good day! 
Poor Spud's Mum and Cheddar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Jayrissy?? Maybe?
> 
> I'm thinking I may need to start stealing forum members photos more often
> Feel free to submit any for me to use once I'm done with the Star Wars theme!


I can think of a few.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That'd be quite a gift from them but I'm still a ways off from having the house paid off.


Christmas card ?
(big one).


----------



## Lyn W

Yes not a bad day thanks apart from some silly 18 year old spoilt brat pushing a not very pleasant note through my door.
But nothing as bad as what poor Spuds Mum and Cheddar are going through.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes not a bad day thanks apart from some silly 18 year old spoilt brat pushing a not very pleasant note through my door.
> But nothing as bad as what poor Spuds Mum and Cheddar are going through.


WHAT ?
Tell us more about the note! 
Girl or boy ? (the person, not the note)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Yes not a bad day thanks apart from some silly 18 year old spoilt brat pushing a not very pleasant note through my door.
> But nothing as bad as what poor Spuds Mum and Cheddar are going through.


I want an explanation too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 5th place for November, gaining 17 pts to take over to the end of the year is.............Shannon!!!!
@stojanovski92113  Hurrah, thanks for all the fun and nice messages. 
Know you're very busy, but try to pop in when you can.
You're much liked in here!


----------



## Prairie Mom

How are you, Adam? It's about 10:30 at night, right? What have you been up to, Lord of the Dark Room? --Uh-oh...I suddenly pictured you as Lord of the Dance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> How are you, Adam? It's about 10:30 at night, right? What have you been up to, Lord of the Dark Room? --Uh-oh...I suddenly pictured you as Lord of the Dance.


Definitely not Lord of the Dance, not with my back and lungs! 
Yep, nearly 10.30 here, evening just beginning for me.
I was working til 7, making bookcases since and having a glass of vino now!!! 
Hurrah! 
I quite like Lord of The Cold Dark Room, though.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Definitely not Lord of the Dance, not with my back and lungs!
> Yep, nearly 10.30 here, evening just beginning for me.
> I was working til 7, making bookcases since and having a glass of vino now!!!
> Hurrah!
> I quite like Lord of The Cold Dark Room, though.


Book cases!?! Come on over, I have a whole library to build plus a few grow light shelves to put up! Do show off your bookcases when you're done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Book cases!?! Come on over, I have a whole library to build plus a few grow light shelves to put up! Do show off your bookcases when you're done.


They're only flat-pack ones, so 'assembling' would have been a better word. 
i've got another three to go, so might be finished by Christmas.


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, this Weekend German Santa comes to town...yippee! It's Saint Nikolaus on December sixth. Even though we're in the US, we celebrate the Christmas season very German. My kids are so excited that they have already put out shoes by their bedroom doors and are waiting for me to fill them.

I'm expecting Krampus to kidnap my son and give me some reprieve.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're only flat-pack ones, so 'assembling' would have been a better word.
> i've got another three to go, so might be finished by Christmas.


Ha ha I'm sure you can manage by then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh!...I should make a St. Nikolaus thread. I wonder if anyone will know what it is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So, this Weekend German Santa comes to town...yippee! It's Saint Nikolaus on December sixth. Even though we're in the US, we celebrate the Christmas season very German. My kids are so excited that they have already put out shoes by their bedroom doors and are waiting for me to fill them.
> 
> I'm expecting Krampus to kidnap my son and give me some reprieve.
> View attachment 157670


Is Krampus on call ?
I have a few kids in the neighbourhood who've certainly been bad this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh!...I should make a St. Nikolaus thread. I wonder if anyone will know what it is?


Me for one.
A few, i should think.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is Krampus on call ?
> I have a few kids in the neighbourhood who've certainly been bad this year.


Ha! He should be! I'll make sure he hits your cool walking district after visiting my windy state


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me for one.
> A few, i should think.


hmmm...alright. Time to add some more clutter to the forum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! He should be! I'll make sure he hits your cool walking district after visiting my windy state


Ta!
Much appreciated!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> hmmm...alright. Time to add some more clutter to the forum


I'll pop in.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WHAT ?
> Tell us more about the note!
> Girl or boy ? (the person, not the note)


An 18 year old girl!
Will try to keep it short.
I have not been able to park outside my house all week
So this evening when she drove off I moved my car to unload it.
There was ample room for a car to park behind me (outside their house and
enough for a bus to park in front.
While I was in the shower there was someone hammering on my door
and when came down stairs I found a note telling me I was 'pathetic about moving my car'
and accusing me of 'parking up her arse' as she so classily put it, which baffles me as
she wasn't even there!
I never park close to any of their 4 cars as they often park inches from me,
so I always leave enough space so that I don't get blocked in by them.
They also reserve spaces by spreading their cars out to block other neighbours parking outside
their own houses which has cause a lot of bad feeling around here.
Seems they want one rule for themselves and another for everyone else!!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> How are you, Adam? It's about 10:30 at night, right? What have you been up to, Lord of the Dark Room? --Uh-oh...I suddenly pictured you as Lord of the Dance.


I suspect more Michael Flatulence than Michael Flatley


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> So, this Weekend German Santa comes to town...yippee! It's Saint Nikolaus on December sixth. Even though we're in the US, we celebrate the Christmas season very German. My kids are so excited that they have already put out shoes by their bedroom doors and are waiting for me to fill them.
> 
> I'm expecting Krampus to kidnap my son and give me some reprieve.
> View attachment 157670


Never heard if that tradition but sounds fun.
Krampus sounds a bit scary though


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> A 18 year old girl!
> Will try to keep it short.
> I have not been able to park outside my house all week
> So this evening when she drove off I moved my car to unload it.
> There was ample room for a car to park behind me (outside their house and
> enough for a bus to park in front.
> While I was in the shower there was someone hammering on my door
> and when came down stairs I found a note telling me I was 'pathetic about moving my car'
> and accusing me of 'parking up her arse' as she so classily put it, which baffles me as
> she wasn't even there!
> I never park close to any of their 4 cars as they often park inches from me,
> so I always leave enough space so that I don't get blocked in by them.
> They also reserve spaces by spreading their cars out to block other neighbours parking outside
> their own houses which has cause a lot of bad feeling around here.
> Seems they want one rule for themselves and another for everyone else!!


What a jerk. People these days. I'm sorry they felt the need to be ugly to you Lyn! You certainly don't deserve it.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooops @kirsty Johnston
> forgot to tag you.
> Silly me.


Yay!! Thanks very much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> An 18 year old girl!
> Will try to keep it short.
> I have not been able to park outside my house all week
> So this evening when she drove off I moved my car to unload it.
> There was ample room for a car to park behind me (outside their house and
> enough for a bus to park in front.
> While I was in the shower there was someone hammering on my door
> and when came down stairs I found a note telling me I was 'pathetic about moving my car'
> and accusing me of 'parking up her arse' as she so classily put it, which baffles me as
> she wasn't even there!
> I never park close to any of their 4 cars as they often park inches from me,
> so I always leave enough space so that I don't get blocked in by them.
> They also reserve spaces by spreading their cars out to block other neighbours parking outside
> their own houses which has cause a lot of bad feeling around here.
> Seems they want one rule for themselves and another for everyone else!!


Hmmmmmm.
What a nasty piece of work.
But, it's like I say, cars make monsters of people, and people who are already not very nice become intolerable. 
So you just going to ignore it ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> An 18 year old girl!
> Will try to keep it short.
> I have not been able to park outside my house all week
> So this evening when she drove off I moved my car to unload it.
> There was ample room for a car to park behind me (outside their house and
> enough for a bus to park in front.
> While I was in the shower there was someone hammering on my door
> and when came down stairs I found a note telling me I was 'pathetic about moving my car'
> and accusing me of 'parking up her arse' as she so classily put it, which baffles me as
> she wasn't even there!
> I never park close to any of their 4 cars as they often park inches from me,
> so I always leave enough space so that I don't get blocked in by them.
> They also reserve spaces by spreading their cars out to block other neighbours parking outside
> their own houses which has cause a lot of bad feeling around here.
> Seems they want one rule for themselves and another for everyone else!!


Pfft! What is all that about!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> What a jerk. People these days. I'm sorry they felt the need to be ugly to you Lyn! You certainly don't deserve it.


Thanks meech - they are a very inconsiderate family, and think they have the right to do what they want regardless of it affects other people. I don't know why they stay none of the other neighbours can stand them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suspect more Michael Flatulence than Michael Flatley


Ahem!!!!
Ta.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay. Created my St. Nikolaus thread in the off-topic chit chat section. Now, I'm trying to read up on what I've missed in here before heading off for my relaxing evening with the hubby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What a jerk. People these days. I'm sorry they felt the need to be ugly to you Lyn! You certainly don't deserve it.


Yes, she does!!! 
She's being mean to me......again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay!! Thanks very much!


No, thank _you !_
Hi, Kirsty! 
Nice to see you, keeping well ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> What a nasty piece of work.
> But, it's like I say, cars make monsters of people, and people who are already not very nice become intolerable.
> So you just going to ignore it ?


I was going to write back but I don't think I will dignify it with a reply. so I think I will ignore it and put it down to it being a case of like mother like daughter.
Or I could put it on my window for all and sundry to read - that will be really embarrassing for her!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> An 18 year old girl!
> Will try to keep it short.
> I have not been able to park outside my house all week
> So this evening when she drove off I moved my car to unload it.
> There was ample room for a car to park behind me (outside their house and
> enough for a bus to park in front.
> While I was in the shower there was someone hammering on my door
> and when came down stairs I found a note telling me I was 'pathetic about moving my car'
> and accusing me of 'parking up her arse' as she so classily put it, which baffles me as
> she wasn't even there!
> I never park close to any of their 4 cars as they often park inches from me,
> so I always leave enough space so that I don't get blocked in by them.
> They also reserve spaces by spreading their cars out to block other neighbours parking outside
> their own houses which has cause a lot of bad feeling around here.
> Seems they want one rule for themselves and another for everyone else!!


ugh...I get a knot in my stomach just reading this! I have lived in several apartment buildings with parking drama. It's the worst! Arghhh! poor Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay. Created my St. Nikolaus thread in the off-topic chit chat section. Now, I'm trying to read up on what I've missed in here before heading off for my relaxing evening with the hubby.


Will have a peek in a mo.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> But, it's like I say, cars make monsters of people,



Interesting saying. I've definitely known some people who morph into something angry and annoying when they get behind the wheel.

Is this happening to you @johnandjade !? Will you be logging onto the forum as your new demon-self once you have your license!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will have a peek in a mo.


No obligation. It's overly wordy as is everything I put on the forum. I type too quickly for my own good.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Never heard if that tradition but sounds fun.
> Krampus sounds a bit scary though


The demented stuff of nightmares! -Much like the original Fairytales from this part of the world where I unsurprisingly hail from.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to write back but I don't think I will dignify it with a reply. so I think I will ignore it and put it down to it being a case of like mother like daughter.
> Or I could put it on my window for all and sundry to read - that will be really embarrassing for her!!


I guess there's little point in responding.
They won't change for the better and it could make things worse.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem!!!!
> Ta.


@lynn's response and your quick remark made me snort-laugh out loud


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> The demented stuff of nightmares! -Much like the original Fairytales from this part of the world where I unsurprisingly hail from.


Yes - some of those fairy tales are pretty Grimm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Interesting saying. I've definitely known some people who morph into something angry and annoying when they get behind the wheel.
> 
> Is this happening to you @johnandjade !? Will you be logging onto the forum as your new demon-self once you have your license!!!


I think he's pretty much a demon anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> No obligation. It's overly wordy as is everything I put on the forum. I type too quickly for my own good.


But I want to look!!!!!
_Pleeeeaaaaaasssseeee!!!!!!!_


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess there's little point in responding.
> They won't change for the better and it could make things worse.


Nope they are very ignorant people, I still haven't forgiven them for chopping down half my tree a couple of months back!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I was going to write back but I don't think I will dignify it with a reply. so I think I will ignore it and put it down to it being a case of like mother like daughter.
> Or I could put it on my window for all and sundry to read - that will be really embarrassing for her!!


I think the best revenge would be to somehow make them think you never saw it. Then their stupidness would have been for nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> @lynn's response and your quick remark made me snort-laugh out loud


But you're laughing at my misfortune!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Yes - some of those fairy tales are pretty Grimm!


da dum tishhh!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I want to look!!!!!
> _Pleeeeaaaaaasssseeee!!!!!!!_


siggghhhhh....if you must...


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I think the best revenge would be to somehow make them think you never saw it. Then their stupidness would have been for nothing.


Yes you're right - that would really wind them up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope they are very ignorant people, I still haven't forgiven them for chopping down half my tree a couple of months back!!


Ah, that was the same bunch ?
Should have guessed.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Nope they are very ignorant people, I still haven't forgiven them for chopping down half my tree a couple of months back!!


oh man!!! When are they MOVING!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> siggghhhhh....if you must...


Thank ooo!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> oh man!!! When are they MOVING!?


As soon as Lyn burns their house down.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, thank _you !_
> Hi, Kirsty!
> Nice to see you, keeping well ?


I am doing very well thanks! How are you? It has been very cold and windy here today. Even had some snow last night that lay 
Ps. Have you watched doctor who yet?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, that was the same bunch ?
> Should have guessed.


Yes - the neighbours from hell!!!!
I have 3 young lads renting the house the other side of me and when I saw them moving in I was prepared for the worst -parties, loud music etc - thought I was going to have to move, but they are so quiet and polite I was ashamed of myself for stereotyping them in such a way. I would rather have them than the others any day!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hello!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As soon as Lyn burns their house down.


I wouldn't do that

..............but I may pay someone else to do it!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I wouldn't do that
> 
> ..............but I may pay someone else to do it!!!


Lol I'm out of business now Lyn or I would happily help


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hi Delaney!!! 
I'm keeping your Star Wars thread alive when you're away...hee heee hee


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Love it!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> I am doing very well thanks! How are you? It has been very cold and windy here today. Even had some snow last night that lay
> Ps. Have you watched doctor who yet?


Sounds like my weather too!

Glad you're well! I'm disguised as member Jaygee today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Very funny! 
looks like a tortoise in the 'long shots'. 
Afternoon, Del! 
Nice to see you.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds like my weather too!
> 
> Glad you're well! I'm disguised as member Jaygee today


Hello Chrissy! Long time no speak! How are you?
The wind is so bad my windows are rattling lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol I'm out of business now Lyn or I would happily help


Thanks Kirsty - its the thought that counts!!
Hope all is well up North
Not too wet here today but the wind has really picked up this evening!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds like my weather too!
> 
> Glad you're well! I'm disguised as member Jaygee today


Ps. I knew that photo looked familiar


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hello!


Hi Del, hope all is well.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Kirsty - its the thought that counts!!
> Hope all is well up North
> Not too wet here today but the wind has really picked up this evening!!


Same! It's horrible isn't it? I'm going to treat myself to a hug with a hot water bottle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I am doing very well thanks! How are you? It has been very cold and windy here today. Even had some snow last night that lay
> Ps. Have you watched doctor who yet?


Still nice here, but could really do with some rain. 
I'm doing well, everything quite nice at the moment. 
Yes, they were two wonderful and brave episodes, I was most amused. 
Really excited about the finale this weekend! 
And the Christmas special looks fun, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As soon as Lyn burns their house down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes - the neighbours from hell!!!!
> I have 3 young lads renting the house the other side of me and when I saw them moving in I was prepared for the worst -parties, loud music etc - thought I was going to have to move, but they are so quiet and polite I was ashamed of myself for stereotyping them in such a way. I would rather have them than the others any day!!


Yep, we all make these snap judgments, but we are so often wrong.(but not always!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Hi Del, hope all is well.


Great, thanks. Any sun today?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Same! It's horrible isn't it? I'm going to treat myself to a hug with a hot water bottle


Sounds lovely and cosy. All you need with that is some fluffy bedsocks and a mug of hot chocolate - or something stronger to warm the cockles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wouldn't do that
> 
> ..............but I may pay someone else to do it!!!


How much ???
He asks curiously........


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Delaney!!!
> I'm keeping your Star Wars thread alive when you're away...hee heee hee


 Two weeks away!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Great, thanks. Any sun today?


Nope very cloudy, but mild for the time of year and extremely gusty tonight.
How about you are you still lucky enough to catch a glimpse of the sun?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello!


How's your evening? 
It's supposed to snow here tomorrow. You beat us


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How much ???
> He asks curiously........


Name your price! (Theoretically speaking)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Nope very cloudy, but mild for the time of year and extremely gusty tonight.
> How about you are you still lucky enough to catch a glimpse of the sun?


Mild and weather and wind can be gorgeous. 
Snow in the prediction for tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Mild and weather and wind can be gorgeous.
> Snow in the prediction for tomorrow.


I'm just hoping my conservatory roof will stay put!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Name your price! (Theoretically speaking)


10/6" ?
(theoretically speaking).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10/6" ?
> (theoretically speaking).


Done - and worth every penny!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Chrissy! Long time no speak! How are you?
> The wind is so bad my windows are rattling lol


I know!!! I'm good. I've had a really great and relaxing day today


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ps. I knew that photo looked familiar


phew...didn't want you to think I was growing a beard!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Sounds lovely and cosy. All you need with that is some fluffy bedsocks and a mug of hot chocolate - or something stronger to warm the cockles.


Yeah now we are talking!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> How's your evening?
> It's supposed to snow here tomorrow. You beat us


Good thanks having a quiet one tonight  how about you?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still nice here, but could really do with some rain.
> I'm doing well, everything quite nice at the moment.
> Yes, they were two wonderful and brave episodes, I was most amused.
> Really excited about the finale this weekend!
> And the Christmas special looks fun, too.


@kirsty Johnston I'm a huge fan as well, but won't get the new Doctor Whos for a long time. I'm begging you guys to warn me to avert my eyes if you chat about them in detail!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Done - and worth every penny!!


Plus expenses, of course.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Yes - the neighbours from hell!!!!
> I have 3 young lads renting the house the other side of me and when I saw them moving in I was prepared for the worst -parties, loud music etc - thought I was going to have to move, but they are so quiet and polite I was ashamed of myself for stereotyping them in such a way. I would rather have them than the others any day!!


That's really cool.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah now we are talking!


How is Beastie? Hope his mouth is better now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plus expenses, of course.


How much does it cost to hire a donkey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> @kirsty Johnston I'm a huge fan as well, but won't get the new Doctor Whos for a long time. I'm begging you guys to warn me to avert my eyes if you chat about them in detail!


We'll be good, except for the eating the blue baby bit.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Two weeks away!


A bit longer for me. I'm waiting to travel to family and we'll all be watching it together right after Christmas


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll be good, except for the eating the blue baby bit.


Ha ha ha! Yessss! Talk about that all you want


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How much does it cost to hire a donkey?


About a five quid a day. 
But that'll be quite a few days.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> A bit longer for me. I'm waiting to travel to family and we'll all be watching it together right after Christmas


We were planning on taking all our children in school to the cinema on the 17th for their Xmas treat, but seems that there's nothing being shown except Star Wars everywhere!! So we're off to a panto instead - oh no we're not!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We were planning on taking all our children in school to the cinema on the 17th for their Xmas treat, but seems that there's nothing being shown except Star Wars everywhere!! So we're off to a panto instead - oh no we're not!!


He's behind you !!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About a five quid a day.
> But that'll be quite a few days.


That will be OK I'll even throw in accommodation too and some hay.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's behind you !!!!


Boooooo!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That will be OK I'll even throw in accommodation too and some hay.


Carrots ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Boooooo!!!!


Hisssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Carrots ?


Oh yes as many as he can eat!


----------



## Prairie Mom

My at home date night food has arrived Yay! I'm off!

Have a great weekend, everyone! Happy St. Nikolaus!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hisssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you have a puncture?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> My at home date night food has arrived Yay! I'm off!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone! Happy St. Nikolaus!


Bye Chrissy/Jaygee Have a lovely evening and a great weekend- Happy St Nik's Day to you too!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, she does!!!
> She's being mean to me......again!


I thought it was kind of funny.....I giggled


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Bye Chrissy/Jaygee Have a lovely evening and a great weekend- Happy St Nik's Day to you too!


Thanks! Have a great weekend too, Lyn! Good luck with the crazies next door!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks! Have a great weekend too, Lyn! Good luck with the crazies next door!


Thanks


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess there's little point in responding.
> They won't change for the better and it could make things worse.


I'm not as nice as you guys. Or as reasonable


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good thanks having a quiet one tonight  how about you?


Pretty great, thanks.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Prairie Mom said:


> @kirsty Johnston I'm a huge fan as well, but won't get the new Doctor Whos for a long time. I'm begging you guys to warn me to avert my eyes if you chat about them in detail!


Don't worry I wouldnt spoil the fun!  but the last episode was amazing. When will the new season be available?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> How is Beastie? Hope his mouth is better now.


He is doing so well!! He has pooed everyday for the last 3 days and eating his wee heart out. I'm so proud of the progress he has made! 
Only 2 days left of the antibiotics then back to the vets on Monday. I think they will tell me that's him now but just want to make sure


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> He is doing so well!! He has pooed everyday for the last 3 days and eating his wee heart out. I'm so proud of the progress he has made!
> Only 2 days left of the antibiotics then back to the vets on Monday. I think they will tell me that's him now but just want to make sure


Very pleased to hear it - great news.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Prairie Mom said:


> My at home date night food has arrived Yay! I'm off!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone! Happy St. Nikolaus!


Bye. Hope you have a nice weekend as well


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Bye. Hope you have a nice weekend as well


Have you got any good plans for the weekend Kirsty?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Have you got any good plans for the weekend Kirsty?


Not really. Im going to clean the grout in my kitchen....  Does that count?
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes as many as he can eat!


And me ?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Not really. Im going to clean the grout in my kitchen....  Does that count?
> How about you?


Sounds exciting! 
I suppose you could say you're having a night on the tiles!
No I'm not up to much, just catching up on my jobs too.
What exciting lives we lead!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> My at home date night food has arrived Yay! I'm off!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone! Happy St. Nikolaus!


And to you!!! 
Have fun 
And see you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me ?


I thought donkeys were herbivores, not sure he'd want you on his menu!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you have a puncture?


What in my donkey ?
It's just wind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I thought it was kind of funny.....I giggled


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What in my donkey ?
> It's just wind.


Well please don't try to repair that puncture - its supposed to be there and could cause problems if you seal it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm not as nice as you guys. Or as reasonable


But it's Christmas!!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Sounds exciting!
> I suppose you could say you're having a night on the tiles!
> No I'm not up to much, just catching up on my jobs too.
> What exciting lives we lead!!!


Haha! The grout is horrible in my kitchen though, it's been disgusting since I moved in and I don't think the old owners touched it. So I've scrubbed it with a toothbrush and added bleach to it and still can't get it off. Done it a few times now and don't know how else to get it off! If you have any ideas let me know


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm not as nice as you guys. Or as reasonable


I could hire an arctic lorry for the day and park that the whole length of the road.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Anyhow it's past my bed time! Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! The grout is horrible in my kitchen though, it's been disgusting since I moved in and I don't think the old owners touched it. So I've scrubbed it with a toothbrush and added bleach to it and still can't get it off. Done it a few times now and don't know how else to get it off! If you have any ideas let me know


You can buy grout paint in pen form I think that will stain the grout and wipe off the tiles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> He is doing so well!! He has pooed everyday for the last 3 days and eating his wee heart out. I'm so proud of the progress he has made!
> Only 2 days left of the antibiotics then back to the vets on Monday. I think they will tell me that's him now but just want to make sure


Hoooorrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done, beastie!
All the best for Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Anyhow it's past my bed time! Hope everyone has a great night


Night Night Kirsty have a grout weekend!

Although I don't think the Grout season starts until the Glorious 12th (August) so maybe you should wait.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Not really. Im going to clean the grout in my kitchen....  Does that count?
> How about you?


Oh, what fun !
Can I come and help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds exciting!
> I suppose you could say you're having a night on the tiles!
> No I'm not up to much, just catching up on my jobs too.
> What exciting lives we lead!!!


Well i'm assembling bookcases. 
We do live on the edge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought donkeys were herbivores, not sure he'd want you on his menu!


Good point.
Well made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well please don't try to repair that puncture - its supposed to be there and could cause problems if you seal it!!


Phew!!!
Thank heavens you told me that.
I'd got my bicycle puncture repair kit ready and everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha! The grout is horrible in my kitchen though, it's been disgusting since I moved in and I don't think the old owners touched it. So I've scrubbed it with a toothbrush and added bleach to it and still can't get it off. Done it a few times now and don't know how else to get it off! If you have any ideas let me know


I hope you used your fiance's toothbrush and not your own!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I could hire an arctic lorry for the day and park that the whole length of the road.


Icelandic and Norwegian lorries ?
Possible, i suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Anyhow it's past my bed time! Hope everyone has a great night


Night night, Kirsty! 
Great to chat , see you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Icelandic and Norwegian lorries ?
> Possible, i suppose.


maybe I could borrow one of those double decker car transporters - John will have contacts in the trade.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night Night Kirsty have a grout weekend!
> 
> Although I don't think the Grout season starts until the Glorious 12th (August) so maybe you should wait.


Isn't a grout a type of fish ?
It's sensible to clean them before eating, but I'm not sure they're good with tiles.
That would be haliput.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's Christmas!!!!


True, but I don't like it when someone messes with my friends. Especially someone as nice as lovely Lyn. I'm a wee bit protective.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Isn't a grout a type of fish ?
> It's sensible to clean them before eating, but I'm not sure they're good with tiles.
> That would be haliput.


You could have multi coloured tile filler if you used a rainbow grout.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 5th place for November, gaining 17 pts to take over to the end of the year is.............Shannon!!!!
> @stojanovski92113  Hurrah, thanks for all the fun and nice messages.
> Know you're very busy, but try to pop in when you can.
> You're much liked in here!


 as I enjoy and like many of you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> maybe I could borrow one of those double decker car transporters - John will have contacts in the trade.


I like those, used to love them as a child!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> True, but I don't like it when someone messes with my friends. Especially someone as nice as lovely Lyn. I'm a wee bit protective.


Hear! Hear! 
(even if she is mean to me).


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> True, but I don't like it when someone messes with my friends. Especially someone as nice as lovely Lyn. I'm a wee bit protective.


Aw Thanks Meech, - your plane ticket will be in the post but I'll let you decide on the weapon of your choice.
They really are an awful family and have been all the time they have lived here, but I do speak my mind when needed.
I know I have the law on my side if needed, and only once have I resorted to that after particularly abusive threatening behaviour from the ex hubby. I could write a book about them!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like those, used to love them as a child!


Did yours used to have a little winding mechanism to pull toy cars onto the ramps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could have multi coloured tile filler if you used a rainbow grout.


But wash your hands to avoid salmonella.


----------



## stojanovski92113

I got home earlier tonight. I'm so happy. I just want to relax. How's everyone doing??


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> as I enjoy and like many of you all.


Hi Shannon good to see you back.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> I got home earlier tonight. I'm so happy. I just want to relax. How's everyone doing??


You've come to the right place - this is Relaxville!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> as I enjoy and like many of you all.


Hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aw Thanks Meech, - your plane ticket will be in the post but I'll let you decide on the weapon of your choice.
> They really are an awful family and have been all the time they have lived here, but I do speak my mind when needed.
> I know I have the law on my side if needed, and only once have I resorted to that after particularly abusive threatening behaviour from the ex hubby. I could write a book about them!


But then they'd sue or demand royalties.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hear! Hear!
> (even if she is mean to me).


All in jest, Adam!
Jest because I'm far enough away you can't catch me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did yours used to have a little winding mechanism to pull toy cars onto the ramps?


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I got home earlier tonight. I'm so happy. I just want to relax. How's everyone doing??


Very well, thanks, my friend.
You have a nice, fun evening with your feet up.
You deserve it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


I can't remember if my brother's did or if that was a later addition and belonged to my nephew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You've come to the right place - this is Relaxville!


The Cold Dark Room, Relaxville, eh ?
The beginnings of an address.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well, thanks, my friend.
> You have a nice, fun evening with your feet up.
> You deserve it.


Thanks Adam! It's been hectic lately. People are crazy drivers today. Today must be national crazy driver day. I swear everyone's is driving as if they're the only ones on the road. It was making me extremely angry and ruining my mood coming home early. LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room, Relaxville, eh ?
> The beginnings of an address.


Certainly has a ring to it!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> You've come to the right place - this is Relaxville!


This place is therapeutic. Everyone is so genuine  It's so good to be part of the CDR!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All in jest, Adam!
> Jest because I'm far enough away you can't catch me!


I am preparing the donkey as we speak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't remember if my brother's did or if that was a later addition and belonged to my nephew.


All sounds terribly upmarket to me. 
I had to push mine up and down manually, but the top deck did lower to enable one to use it realistically


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> This place is therapeutic. Everyone is so genuine  It's so good to be part of the CDR!!


Yes it is.
I suppose the CDR could be likened to a surgical truss - plenty of support when needed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Adam! It's been hectic lately. People are crazy drivers today. Today must be national crazy driver day. I swear everyone's is driving as if they're the only ones on the road. It was making me extremely angry and ruining my mood coming home early. LOL


Yes, it seems to be a problem today, Lyn's been having fun with a nasty driver, too. 
I'll stick to my pedestrianized zone for a day or two, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All sounds terribly upmarket to me.
> I had to push mine up and down manually, but the top deck did lower to enable one to use it realistically


It was only a little hook on the end of a piece of string but did the job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> This place is therapeutic. Everyone is so genuine  It's so good to be part of the CDR!!


It is nice. 
it's a happy place full of good people. 
It's so great to have found you all.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Adam! It's been hectic lately. People are crazy drivers today. Today must be national crazy driver day. I swear everyone's is driving as if they're the only ones on the road. It was making me extremely angry and ruining my mood coming home early. LOL


That must be the reason I've been having trouble too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is.
> I suppose the CDR could be likened to a surgical truss - plenty of support when needed.


You have such a charming turn of phrase. 
Delightfully poetic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was only a little hook on the end of a piece of string but did the job.


Oh, wait!!! 
You mean a tow-truck ? 
Yes, I recall I had one of those.
Good grief, i haven't thought of that for at least 35 years! 
I thought you meany one of those car transporter lorries that have two levels of cars. 
Or did you ?
Confused now!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have such a charming turn of phrase.
> Delightfully poetic.


When you're down in the dumps
And life makes you cuss
Just strap yourself in
The CDR truss!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, wait!!!
> You mean a tow-truck ?
> Yes, I recall I had one of those.
> Good grief, i haven't thought of that for at least 35 years!
> I thought you meany one of those car transporter lorries that have two levels of cars.
> Or did you ?
> Confused now!


Yes it was a transporter, similar to the tow truck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When you're down in the dumps
> And life makes you cuss
> Just strap yourself in
> The CDR truss!


Sounds like a verse from the Life of Brian's "Always Look on The Bright Side of Life."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it was a transporter, similar to the tow truck.


Then i'm jealous.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like a verse from the Life of Brian's "Always Look on The Bright Side of Life."


I do get my inspiration from the classical poets, Byron, Wordsworth, Shelley, Milton, Idle.......


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Aw Thanks Meech, - your plane ticket will be in the post but I'll let you decide on the weapon of your choice.
> They really are an awful family and have been all the time they have lived here, but I do speak my mind when needed.
> I know I have the law on my side if needed, and only once have I resorted to that after particularly abusive threatening behaviour from the ex hubby. I could write a book about them!


That's insane! I should stomp them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 4th place for November, taking 18 points over to the end of the year's total is.......................Gillian!!!!!!!!
@Gillian Moore 
Hurrah for you! 
Hurrah for Oli!!!
Thanks for all the silliness and fun!!! 
Hope it gets warmer for you both, too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I do get my inspiration from the classical poets, Byron, Wordsworth, Shelley, Milton, Idle.......


And don't forget Milligan!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And don't forget Milligan!!


'On the Ning Nang Nong'............simply beautiful and very moving!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 'On the Ning Nang Nong'............simply beautiful and very moving!


Indeed, moves me to tears every time.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> When you're down in the dumps
> And life makes you cuss
> Just strap yourself in
> The CDR truss!


That's good!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's good!!!!!!


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's good!!!!!!


I thank you (she says bowing in gratitude)
You are obviously a lady with good taste


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thank you (she says bowing in gratitude)
> You are obviously a lady with good taste


Goodness, goodness, goodness.


----------



## Lyn W

Well instead of basking in the glory of my poetic success and resting on my laurels
I should be resting in my bed at 01.50
So I had better go or Lola will wonder where his breakfast is tomorrow.
Thank you for the fun - and of course support
Take care and I'll see you soon
Enjoy the rest of your evening/night
Nos Da, Pawb


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well instead of basking in the glory of my poetic success and resting on my laurels
> I should be resting in my bed at 01.50
> So I had better go or Lola will wonder where his breakfast is tomorrow.
> Thank you for the fun - and of course support
> Take care and I'll see you soon
> Enjoy the rest of your evening/night
> Nos Da, Pawb


Nos da, Lyn! 
No, we mustn't starve poor Lola, we're here to help tortoises.
Sleep well and see you tomorrow for more fun and silliness and perhaps less 'poetry'.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn!
> No, we mustn't starve poor Lola, we're here to help tortoises.
> Sleep well and see you tomorrow for more fun and silliness and perhaps less 'poetry'.


Oh there's plenty more of all three but sadly you will have to wait,
even creative geniuses like what I am need some kip.
Night night!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh there's plenty more of all three but sadly you will have to wait,
> even creative geniuses like what I am need some kip.
> Night night!!


I think I can manage without til tomorrow.
And then i might post some of my own!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I can manage without til tomorrow.
> An then i might post some of my own!!!


I wait with bated breath!
See you soonish!


----------



## jaizei

Y'all've been busy. like 200 posts while I was gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wait with bated breath!
> See you soonish!


Bated breath?
To catch all those trout, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Y'all've been busy. like 200 posts while I was gone.


It's been bonkers in here tonight.
Splendid! 
Quantity and Quality !


----------



## jaizei

In other news, I was kinda disappointed in Ryan Adamss covers from1989 overall. Though it was an interesting concept, covering an entire album.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's been bonkers in here tonight.
> Splendid!
> Quantity and Quality !


----------



## jaizei

Cupboard's also freshly stocked with GIFs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> In other news, I was kinda disappointed in Ryan Adamss covers from1989 overall. Though it was an interesting concept, covering an entire album.


Hmmmm.
Don't know who this is .


----------



## jaizei

You get a GIF and you get a GIF and you get a GIF




Everybody gets a GIF!!!!


----------



## jaizei

I entertain myself entirely too much sometimes.


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> Y'all've been busy. like 200 posts while I was gone.


I've missed a lot myself! I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Cupboard's also freshly stocked with GIFs


I only found out what a GIF was recently.


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> I entertain myself entirely too much sometimes.


You're cracking me up!!!! Oh I needed that!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I entertain myself entirely too much sometimes.


Yup


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> You're cracking me up!!!! Oh I needed that!!!!


No, no, no!!!
You'll only encourage him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in third place for November carrying 19 points on to the end of the year is ..............Michelle!!!
@meech008 
 Hurrah for all the fun and laughs, hope you manage to have a great holiday season despite the in-laws! 
And still counting down towards your exciting day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers!
Night night Cold Dark Room!
Nice and busy today, so thanks to you all for the fun and frolics.
And see you all tomorrow for a Satisfying Saturday!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in third place for November carrying 19 points on to the end of the year is ..............Michelle!!!
> @meech008
> Hurrah for all the fun and laughs, hope you manage to have a great holiday season despite the in-laws!
> And still counting down towards your exciting day !


40 days and 10 hours!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no!!!
> You'll only encourage him!



Let's be honest, I need no encouragement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> 40 days and 10 hours!



Night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Let's be honest, I need no encouragement.


True, true.
Night, Cameron.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Don't know who this is .



This probably won't help but I think this is his most famous song:


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! well i was right, awoke on the armadillo, cracking sleep though taken nearly an hour to catch up on here, sorry I missed you all last night. 

spudsmum, really hope for a good outcome for chedder. poor little fella  . we all know how much you care for him, he couldn't have wished for a better human 

kirsty, do you have a steam mop? we used ours with a little brush nossel attachment for grout and it worked a treat. 

mom, im far too nervous when driving to be mean, but i'm a terrible passenger! can be rather vocal and salute with a finger from time to time. 

miss womblyn, i'd post a can opener with a note... 'to help get your car out the tight squeeze' . these people are sent to try us, try laugh it off that'll get under there skin. 



have to dig out and iron the gladrags for this afternoon, should have done it last night but one too many refreshments was more appealing. don't even think i ate dinner:/. going to attempt YouTube upload again, fido getting scratches.. unsure if his reaction is positive or not.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

oh no!! pitch inspection at 9.30 due to the weather, the game maybe called off  
and just remembered i left my ticket at home!!! ahhh! silly me, i shall find a solution!!


----------



## spud's_mum

I think it's time to make a devastating trip to the vets to put cheddar to sleep 
He is still in the same spot, I gave him a drink but he can't even hold his head up. He tried desperately to eat his cheerio I gave him but he couldn't even hold it.

I will always love him 
It's killing me inside just watching him struggle. It's the hardest decision I've made but it would be selfish of me to keep him alive and suffering.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> In other news, I was kinda disappointed in Ryan Adamss covers from1989 overall. Though it was an interesting concept, covering an entire album.


That has a Springsteen sound to it.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157694
> 
> 
> You get a GIF and you get a GIF and you get a GIF
> 
> View attachment 157693
> 
> 
> Everybody gets a GIF!!!!


Is it a BOGOFGIF ?
(Buy one get one free GIF)


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I think it's time to make a devastating trip to the vets to put cheddar to sleep
> He is still in the same spot, I gave him a drink but he can't even hold his head up. He tried desperately to eat his cheerio I gave him but he couldn't even hold it.
> 
> I will always love him
> It's killing me inside just watching him struggle. It's the hardest decision I've made but it would be selfish of me to keep him alive and suffering.


So very sorry for poor Cheddar and for what you are going through. I know its upsetting but you are making the right decision by helping him out of suffering and on his way. He has had a lovely life and been greatly loved and this is the kindest final thing you can do for him in the circumstances. Be brave, love to you and Cheddar.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh no!! pitch inspection at 9.30 due to the weather, the game maybe called off
> and just remembered i left my ticket at home!!! ahhh! silly me, i shall find a solution!!


Fingers crossed it all goes ahead for you, and hope you manage to get the ticket without too much hassle.
Have a great day John, don't get thrown out for being drunk and disorderly!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


I don't think he likes that much maybe he's ticklish - try a gentle massage - Lola will fall asleep in his soak when I do that. Its funny to watch his eyes closing as he drifts off, (to sleep I mean not in the water).


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I think it's time to make a devastating trip to the vets to put cheddar to sleep
> He is still in the same spot, I gave him a drink but he can't even hold his head up. He tried desperately to eat his cheerio I gave him but he couldn't even hold it.
> 
> I will always love him
> It's killing me inside just watching him struggle. It's the hardest decision I've made but it would be selfish of me to keep him alive and suffering.




sorry to read this . he couldn't have had a better life, you gave him a brilliant home


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Fingers crossed it all goes ahead for you, and hope you manage to get the ticket without too much hassle.
> Have a great day John, don't get thrown out for being drunk and disorderly!!




mates picking tick up


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm sitting with him now. 
I made a little nest around him with his old bedding and put a little wooden bridge On top to make him feel more secure.


I'm also giving him drinks and I'm not going to leave him.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mates picking tick up


Phew! I once forgot tickets to a Bon Jovi Concert in Milton Keynes, luckily I was staying with my sister in Leics so she managed to get the tickets and meet the train about half way! What a nightmare that was!
So match still on?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm sitting with him now.
> I made a little nest around him with his old bedding and put a little wooden bridge On top to make him feel more secure.
> View attachment 157715
> 
> I'm also giving him drinks and I'm not going to leave him.


Bless him.
What time are you going to vets?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Phew! I once forgot tickets to a Bon Jovi Concert in Milton Keynes, luckily I was staying with my sister in Leics so she managed to get the tickets and meet the train about half way! What a nightmare that was!
> So match still on?




lucky! hopefully, still trying to find out


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Bless him.
> What time are you going to vets?


Not sure yet. 
I need to call them when they open.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Not sure yet.
> I need to call them when they open.


I'm sure they'll see you quickly so as not to prolong Cheddar's illness.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Not sure yet.
> I need to call them when they open.




it's not easy but I does sound like you're doing best by him


----------



## johnandjade

boo, games cancelled


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> boo, games cancelled


Oh no!!!
What a shame - will you be able to use ticket another time?


----------



## Lyn W

Gotta go for a while.
Hope you find anther way to have a good Saturday John,
Take care SpudsMum and God bless Cheddar!
See you later


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh no!!!
> What a shame - will you be able to use ticket another time?




guessing it'll just be moved to another date. gutted


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> This probably won't help but I think this is his most famous song:


Nope, still nothing at all.
I am so out of touch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! well i was right, awoke on the armadillo, cracking sleep though taken nearly an hour to catch up on here, sorry I missed you all last night.
> 
> spudsmum, really hope for a good outcome for chedder. poor little fella  . we all know how much you care for him, he couldn't have wished for a better human
> 
> kirsty, do you have a steam mop? we used ours with a little brush nossel attachment for grout and it worked a treat.
> 
> mom, im far too nervous when driving to be mean, but i'm a terrible passenger! can be rather vocal and salute with a finger from time to time.
> 
> miss womblyn, i'd post a can opener with a note... 'to help get your car out the tight squeeze' . these people are sent to try us, try laugh it off that'll get under there skin.
> 
> 
> 
> have to dig out and iron the gladrags for this afternoon, should have done it last night but one too many refreshments was more appealing. don't even think i ate dinner:/. going to attempt YouTube upload again, fido getting scratches.. unsure if his reaction is positive or not.


Afternoon, John! 
Enjoy your afternoon, make the most of the occasion.
What do you mean "Fido getting scratches"?
Ah, I see now!
The video follows, I was worried for a mo, I thought of nasty scratches from some object! 
Phew!
No, I'm not sure if that's a positive reaction or nor, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh no!! pitch inspection at 9.30 due to the weather, the game maybe called off
> and just remembered i left my ticket at home!!! ahhh! silly me, i shall find a solution!!


Oh, goodness!!!!! 
a) hope the game goes ahead.
b) hope you do find a solution.
This is what happens when you are hungover!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I think it's time to make a devastating trip to the vets to put cheddar to sleep
> He is still in the same spot, I gave him a drink but he can't even hold his head up. He tried desperately to eat his cheerio I gave him but he couldn't even hold it.
> 
> I will always love him
> It's killing me inside just watching him struggle. It's the hardest decision I've made but it would be selfish of me to keep him alive and suffering.


I feel for you both.
It's hard but the right thing to do.
i will miss him, too.
He has brought a lot of pleasure to The Cold Dark Room and elsewhere on the forum, brightened up many lives with his antics and cuteness. 
Thank you for sharing his life with us.
And good luck at the vets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mates picking tick up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boo, games cancelled


Oh, no!!!!!!!!!
Will you get another shot when they reschedule it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Cold Dark Roomers. 
Hope you're all having a marvelous day, wherever you may be and whatever you may be doing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!!!!!!!!!
> Will you get another shot when they reschedule it ?



think so


----------



## johnandjade

and we have water coming in at home grrr


----------



## johnandjade

fidos scratches... he goes as seen in video, hyper and just stops and stays still when you stop. he does the butt wiggle as well, however it's not just when you scratch his bum, he'll do it when you scratch anywhere some times! he's only started doing it recently. is a fun game but not if its stress behaviour , he's started to turn his head and come to his name now as well


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> I think it's time to make a devastating trip to the vets to put cheddar to sleep
> He is still in the same spot, I gave him a drink but he can't even hold his head up. He tried desperately to eat his cheerio I gave him but he couldn't even hold it.
> 
> I will always love him
> It's killing me inside just watching him struggle. It's the hardest decision I've made but it would be selfish of me to keep him alive and suffering.


Aw man  I'm so sorry


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon or morning to anyone who's here!
Hope I find you all well today.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and we have water coming in at home grrr


I think Scotland and the N of England is suffering with Storm Desmond at the moment - hope it's not too bad and can be fixed soon.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon or morning to anyone who's here!
> Hope I find you all well today.


Good afternoon Lyn! Well morning for me but you know  it's just 915 here. How are you today?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> and we have water coming in at home grrr


Oh no! We've had water in our house twice and it was terrible. Ruined the floors


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Good afternoon Lyn! Well morning for me but you know  it's just 915 here. How are you today?


Hi meech all quiet on the western front here thanks. a crown had just fallen off what's left of a molar, so will have to try to get a dentist asap next week - hassle I could do without but needs must.
How are you and ben today?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Oh no! We've had water in our house twice and it was terrible. Ruined the floors


Just heard there's quite a few floods in the north, dry here today but think its heading our way.
Water does make such a mess doesn't it?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech all quiet on the western front here thanks. a crown had just fallen off what's left of a molar, so will have to try to get a dentist asap next week - hassle I could do without but needs must.
> How are you and ben today?


Oh yuck! Does it hurt? Tooth pain is the worst. We're well today  going to pop over to my dads in a little bit and then tonight we're going to his uncles house to make gingerbread houses with the kids. What do you have planned for today?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Just heard there's quite a few floods in the north, dry here today but think its heading our way.
> Water does make such a mess doesn't it?


It makes a terrible freakin mess. I hate it haha. We've had water in the house once from when the area flooded very quickly. And another time we came home and found an inch of water on the floor from where a kitchen pipe had burst while we were away


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Oh yuck! Does it hurt? Tooth pain is the worst. We're well today  going to pop over to my dads in a little bit and then tonight we're going to his uncles house to make gingerbread houses with the kids. What do you have planned for today?


No pain thanks goodness - think I had a root canal filling before it was crowned so touch wood I won't feel anything. 
Sounds like a fun day planned.
I'm just catching up with my chores,
My town was having a Xmas fair in the park which I was going to support but its been cancelled because of high winds and the ground is waterlogged. A shame for everyone's hard work.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It makes a terrible freakin mess. I hate it haha. We've had water in the house once from when the area flooded very quickly. And another time we came home and found an inch of water on the floor from where a kitchen pipe had burst while we were away


I had a waterfall in my bedroom and living room beneath it when a water tank sprung a leak quite a few years ago now. That was a dreadful mess!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> No pain thanks goodness - think I had a root canal filling before it was crowned so touch wood I won't feel anything.
> Sounds like a fun day planned.
> I'm just catching up with my chores,
> My town was having a Xmas fair in the park which I was going to support but its been cancelled because of high winds and the ground is waterlogged. A shame for everyone's hard work.


It definitely going to be fun tonight. I'm a big kid and I love Christmas so doing all of these activities is fun for me. That is a shame about the fair! We used to have parades but haven't in a good while


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I had a waterfall in my bedroom and living room beneath it when a water tank sprung a leak quite a few years ago now. That was a dreadful mess!


That sounds awful! I bet you were soggy for days


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That sounds awful! I bet you were soggy for days


Took about 2 months in all - had to have 2 ceilings ripped out and replaced.
Thankfully I had somewhere else to stay.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It definitely going to be fun tonight. I'm a big kid and I love Christmas so doing all of these activities is fun for me. That is a shame about the fair! We used to have parades but haven't in a good while


No we don't have them anymore. Health and safety execs have stopped all the use of lorries for carnival tableaus and it's not the same when everyone walks the route. So they've fizzled out - another great tradition gone because of fear of being sued.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> No we don't have them anymore. Health and safety execs have stopped all the use of lorries for carnival tableaus and it's not the same when everyone walks the route. So they've fizzled out - another great tradition gone because of fear of being sued.


I tell you, people are nuts sometimes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and we have water coming in at home grrr


Oh, dear!
Not your day, is it ?
Hope something goes right for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, all.
Just here before my next lesson in half an hour.
Sorry about your fair, Lyn, annoying British weather. 
And enjoy your day, Meech, sounds fun, especially the gingerbread - yuuuummmyyyyy!!!!!!!!
And hopig something nice happens to John!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, all.
> Just here before my next lesson in half an hour.
> Sorry about your fair, Lyn, annoying British weather.
> And enjoy your day, Meech, sounds fun, especially the gingerbread - yuuuummmyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> And hopig something nice happens to John!


Hi Adam busy day for you again?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Come on John pop a top and give the torts ( always make the best of a bad thing )


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sorry a bath !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam busy day for you again?


Yep, but finish at 6, so a nice evening building bookcases ahead of me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come on John pop a top and give the torts ( always make the best of a bad thing )


Good morning, Grandpa! 
Working today ?


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> Today's question of the day: will UPS deliver this mysterious package, of which I haven't a clue what it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157660




And the answer is no.

Maybe Monday now.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> And the answer is no.
> 
> Maybe Monday now.


The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, but finish at 6, so a nice evening building bookcases ahead of me!



Like a stand for your Kindle?


----------



## Pearly

Good morning from crisp and sunny Round Rock, TX

took this picture yesterday driving down my street. Trees are turning colors, some are already dropping leaves, all in different stages of going dormant depending on how much sun exposure they get. I think I'm getting some upper respiratory viral thing. Came on suddenly yesterday. I haven't been sick in a long time so hopefully can get over this thing soon. Stay well Guys! Away from sick people! This is "the season" so be vigilant, good handwashing, avoid big crowds and definitely people cughing and sneezing. Getting ready for the music lessons now. Our Teacher comes in at noon. I always try to "pick up" the house a bit before so off I go. Will check in with you Guys later. Have a great December the 5th


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And the answer is no.
> 
> Maybe Monday now.


But we want to know NOW!
Morning, Cameron.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, but finish at 6, so a nice evening building bookcases ahead of me!


Aah a bit of DIY
- do it yourshelf!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Like a stand for your Kindle?


Something similar, but several of them.


----------



## jaizei

I've thought about calling but it's not something I was even expecting. If I didn't get the alerts from UPS every time they get a package addressed to me, I wouldn't even know it was coming.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Good morning from crisp and sunny Round Rock, TX
> View attachment 157735
> took this picture yesterday driving down my street. Trees are turning colors, some are already dropping leaves, all in different stages of going dormant depending on how much sun exposure they get. I think I'm getting some upper respiratory viral thing. Came on suddenly yesterday. I haven't been sick in a long time so hopefully can get over this thing soon. Stay well Guys! Away from sick people! This is "the season" so be vigilant, good handwashing, avoid big crowds and definitely people cughing and sneezing. Getting ready for the music lessons now. Our Teacher comes in at noon. I always try to "pick up" the house a bit before so off I go. Will check in with you Guys later. Have a great December the 5th


What a beautiful day!!
Ours is grey and dark damp and windy - the leaves are almost gone.
Want to swap???
Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful day!!
> Ours is grey and dark damp and windy - the leaves are almost gone.
> Want to swap???
> Hope you're feeling better soon.


Thank you for the well wishes. I grew up in Poland and November was my lease favorite month of the year. Texas November is GORGEOUS! but we have brutal summers! 3-4 months of unbelievable heat! But thank God for air conditioning! Inside buildings and cars. I don't know how people did it with just fans.

this year we too got some cloudy days and rain (even floods), compliments of El Niño


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> Don't worry I wouldnt spoil the fun!  but the last episode was amazing. When will the new season be available?


Not sure. I haven't looked into it yet. There is a cable channel for "BBC America" which airs it, but I don't have it. Doctor Who is on Netflix, but that will take YEARS. In the past, I've bought them on DVD. I purchased the new Capaldi seasons on Amazon instant watch. I'll probably do the same thing for the latest season. I'll need to see when it will be available there.


----------



## Lyn W

Just because its a great song........


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Thank you for the well wishes. I grew up in Poland and November was my lease favorite month of the year. Texas November is GORGEOUS! but we have brutal summers! 3-4 months of unbelievable heat! But thank God for air conditioning! Inside buildings and cars. I don't know how people did it with just fans.
> View attachment 157737
> this year we too got some cloudy days and rain (even floods), compliments of El Niño


Yes El Niño has a lot to answer for this year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Good morning from crisp and sunny Round Rock, TX
> View attachment 157735
> took this picture yesterday driving down my street. Trees are turning colors, some are already dropping leaves, all in different stages of going dormant depending on how much sun exposure they get. I think I'm getting some upper respiratory viral thing. Came on suddenly yesterday. I haven't been sick in a long time so hopefully can get over this thing soon. Stay well Guys! Away from sick people! This is "the season" so be vigilant, good handwashing, avoid big crowds and definitely people cughing and sneezing. Getting ready for the music lessons now. Our Teacher comes in at noon. I always try to "pick up" the house a bit before so off I go. Will check in with you Guys later. Have a great December the 5th


Wow! It's just unreal that you're finishing off summer! Great photo


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come on John pop a top and give the torts ( always make the best of a bad thing )




having a potato juice . waiting on asda (wall mart) home delivery with beer


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good morning from crisp and sunny Round Rock, TX
> View attachment 157735
> took this picture yesterday driving down my street. Trees are turning colors, some are already dropping leaves, all in different stages of going dormant depending on how much sun exposure they get. I think I'm getting some upper respiratory viral thing. Came on suddenly yesterday. I haven't been sick in a long time so hopefully can get over this thing soon. Stay well Guys! Away from sick people! This is "the season" so be vigilant, good handwashing, avoid big crowds and definitely people cughing and sneezing. Getting ready for the music lessons now. Our Teacher comes in at noon. I always try to "pick up" the house a bit before so off I go. Will check in with you Guys later. Have a great December the 5th




hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Aah a bit of DIY
> - do it yourshelf!




could take a picture... call it a shelfie


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> could take a picture... call it a shelfie


..........and afterwards go to a sea food restaurant for some shelfish


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning Noel, (although its 4 20 here and already dark!!)
Lola has had a lazy day under his lamps, eaten lots, had his soak and now gone to bed.
That's just what I feel like doing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Noel, (although its 4 20 here and already dark!!)
> Lola has had a lazy day under his lamps, eaten lots, had his soak and now gone to bed.
> That's just what I feel like doing.


It's cool right now. (53)The torts had breakfast, but they are relaxing under their heat lamps. They will want to go out about noon


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> It's cool right now. (53)The torts had breakfast, but they are relaxing under their heat lamps. They will want to go out about noon


No chance for Lola - April maybe - if we are lucky!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> No chance for Lola - April maybe - if we are lucky!


I can send you guys some sunshine


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I can send you guys some sunshine


Yes please!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ..........and afterwards go to a sea food restaurant for some shelfish




put some tinsel up can be a s'elf'


----------



## johnandjade

so the news is calling it storm desmond... we call it a drizzle!! 

'good scotish weather, the rain is falling straight down, slightly to the side'


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go out to get Lola some food for the morning as the cupboard is bare at the moment
so see you all later!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have to go out to get Lola some food for the morning as the cupboard is bare at the moment
> so see you all later!



mind your wellys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning from crisp and sunny Round Rock, TX
> View attachment 157735
> took this picture yesterday driving down my street. Trees are turning colors, some are already dropping leaves, all in different stages of going dormant depending on how much sun exposure they get. I think I'm getting some upper respiratory viral thing. Came on suddenly yesterday. I haven't been sick in a long time so hopefully can get over this thing soon. Stay well Guys! Away from sick people! This is "the season" so be vigilant, good handwashing, avoid big crowds and definitely people cughing and sneezing. Getting ready for the music lessons now. Our Teacher comes in at noon. I always try to "pick up" the house a bit before so off I go. Will check in with you Guys later. Have a great December the 5th


Thanks, Ewa, you too! 
Lovely picture, gorgeous sky there.
Hope you shift this virus soon
Good luck with the music lesson!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aah a bit of DIY
> - do it yourshelf!


They don't call me screwdge for nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Thank you for the well wishes. I grew up in Poland and November was my lease favorite month of the year. Texas November is GORGEOUS! but we have brutal summers! 3-4 months of unbelievable heat! But thank God for air conditioning! Inside buildings and cars. I don't know how people did it with just fans.
> View attachment 157737
> this year we too got some cloudy days and rain (even floods), compliments of El Niño


I can't remember if I told you that I lived In Poland for 18 months or so in Gdynia.
In December it got so cold!!!! My eyeballs were freezing over and the Baltic froze (or part of it) so you could walk on the sea.
Lots of vodka drunk, but the climate was not for me, i'm a hot weather animal . 
Nice in the summer, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Not sure. I haven't looked into it yet. There is a cable channel for "BBC America" which airs it, but I don't have it. Doctor Who is on Netflix, but that will take YEARS. In the past, I've bought them on DVD. I purchased the new Capaldi seasons on Amazon instant watch. I'll probably do the same thing for the latest season. I'll need to see when it will be available there.


You must watch it!!! 
Great season, tonight's going to be immense! 
(Though i won't see it til tomorrow.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't call me screwdge for nothing.


You should start a new thread for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just because its a great song........


Yep, I love this song.
Quite keen on The Bangles, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could take a picture... call it a shelfie


Evening, John
Glad to see you're keeping your spirits up.
(And I don't just mean the vodka).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Hello, Noel!!!
happy Saturday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I can send you guys some sunshine


I could do with rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You should start a new thread for that.


It' be all torque.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must watch it!!!
> Great season, tonight's going to be immense!
> (Though i won't see it til tomorrow.)


It looks like I can purchase it on Amazon instant watch already.

Adam, will you take a look at this link? Is this really the entire season? Does it even include the upcoming episode you're excited about? I don't want to buy the whole season if it will be missing important episodes at the end.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014CRQIMA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> It looks like I can purchase it on Amazon instant watch already.
> 
> Adam, will you take a look at this link? Is this really the entire season? Does it even include the upcoming episode you're excited about? I don't want to buy the whole season if it will be missing important episodes at the end.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014CRQIMA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


The list is for all the extras and episodes this season except for tonight's episode and the Christmas Special which are not listed yet as they are not available to buy individually.
But the package for $30.99 would presumably include tonight's finale but maybe not the Christmas ep.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, John
> Glad to see you're keeping your spirits up.
> (And I don't just mean the vodka).



evenin gov' ! beer just been delivered, bottle of morgans and champers as well 


..there's other stuff that looks like messages but they are irrelevant


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> It looks like I can purchase it on Amazon instant watch already.
> 
> Adam, will you take a look at this link? Is this really the entire season? Does it even include the upcoming episode you're excited about? I don't want to buy the whole season if it will be missing important episodes at the end.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014CRQIMA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



have you tried BBC iplayer for it, it might be on there for free?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenin gov' ! beer just been delivered, bottle of morgans and champers as well
> 
> 
> ..there's other stuff that looks like messages but they are irrelevant


RESULT!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in second place for November, earning 20 points to carry over to the end of the year is........................John!
@johnandjade 
Hurrah for you, My friend, another month of great posts, laughs and all around decent nice-blokeyness. 
Thanks for every single post. 
You are a star.


----------



## johnandjade

how ironic... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Jimi-Heselden-dies-cliff-plunge-scooters.html


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> RESULT!!!!!!!



jade done well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in second place for November, earning 20 points to carry over to the end of the year is........................John!
> @johnandjade
> Hurrah for you, My friend, another month of great posts, laughs and all around decent nice-blokeyness.
> Thanks for every single post.
> You are a star.



woohoo fankooo sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how ironic... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Jimi-Heselden-dies-cliff-plunge-scooters.html


Sad and a long time ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade done well


She certainly did! 
Bless her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo fankooo sir


Thank you, friend John!


----------



## spud's_mum

Didn't get a chance to take cheddar to the vets. He died peacefully at home while I was out having dinner 
Words can't describe how much I'll miss my furry best friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Didn't get a chance to take cheddar to the vets. He died peacefully at home while I was out having dinner
> Words can't describe how much I'll miss my furry best friend


I am so, so sorry my friend. 
He had a great and happy life and was deeply loved, a very special little animal.
May he rest in peace. 
My thoughts are with you and i will miss the little fellow too.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> how ironic... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Jimi-Heselden-dies-cliff-plunge-scooters.html



To be fair, that was the CEO and not the actual inventor,, a point that's often overlooked.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Didn't get a chance to take cheddar to the vets. He died peacefully at home while I was out having dinner
> Words can't describe how much I'll miss my furry best friend




so sorry for you at least he didn't suffer


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how ironic... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Jimi-Heselden-dies-cliff-plunge-scooters.html


How sad, he was going to do good things with his money too.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Didn't get a chance to take cheddar to the vets. He died peacefully at home while I was out having dinner
> Words can't describe how much I'll miss my furry best friend


Very sorry for your loss but he was in his favourite place and he isn't suffering anymore. RIP Cheddar.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It' be all torque.


I'm absolutely pozidrive we could slot some other interesting stuff in too.
and the rodents may enjoy some ratchat
But I won't say too much I wouldn't want to put a hex on it.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm just trying to decide whether to go up into the attic to get my Xmas things down.
I only just realised it's less than 3 weeks away now and not a card bought let alone written.
Things is I don't want to put my tree up until Xmas Eve. Decisions decisions!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm absolutely pozidrive we could slot some other interesting stuff in too.
> and the rodents may enjoy some ratchat
> But I won't say too much I wouldn't want to put a hex on it.




what do mechanics drink???


en'gin'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> what do mechanics drink???
> 
> 
> en'gin'


and I suppose motor mechanics drink Vodcar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm absolutely pozidrive we could slot some other interesting stuff in too.
> and the rodents may enjoy some ratchat
> But I won't say too much I wouldn't want to put a hex on it.


You've nailed it right on the head. 
It all appliers tool everything I'm doing, quite a Phillip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm just trying to decide whether to go up into the attic to get my Xmas things down.
> I only just realised it's less than 3 weeks away now and not a card bought let alone written.
> Things is I don't want to put my tree up until Xmas Eve. Decisions decisions!


I like to do it all Christmas eve, Wifey prefers the end Of August, So we compromise on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do mechanics drink???
> 
> 
> en'gin'


Or ball beerings ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've nailed it right on the head.
> It all appliers tool everything I'm doing, quite a Phillip.


I know the drill but it does get a bit boring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the winner for November gaining 21 points for her end of year total is...........Lyn!
@Lyn W 
Hurrah!!!!
Despite your being very meanie, mean , mean to me, love your wit, wisdom, kindness and lunacy. 
Long may it continue!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like to do it all Christmas eve, Wifey prefers the end Of August, So we compromise on Christmas Eve.


Good compromise for at least one of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know the drill but it does get a bit boring.


There's no need to drive it in. It's been hammered home enough, it's a fer-rule to apply to DIY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good compromise for at least one of you.


I think so, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner for November gaining 21 points for her end of year total is...........Lyn!
> @Lyn W
> Hurrah!!!!
> Despite your being very meanie, mean , mean to me, love your wit, wisdom, kindness and lunacy.
> Long may it continue!


Why thank you Adam! 
and a big thank you to all other CDRers without whom this wouldn't have been possible
'cause without you I would just be talking to myself.
I am honoured and flattered - some say that should be flattened - but I am touched, albeit with madness.
Once again thank you and I love you all!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> and I suppose motor mechanics drink Vodcar?




and eat 'car door' ice cream


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or ball beerings ?




only if they are not too tired or exhausted


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner for November gaining 21 points for her end of year total is...........Lyn!
> @Lyn W
> Hurrah!!!!
> Despite your being very meanie, mean , mean to me, love your wit, wisdom, kindness and lunacy.
> Long may it continue!




hear hear


----------



## Lyn W

Skip to end of song....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why thank you Adam!
> and a big thank you to all other CDRers without whom this wouldn't have been possible
> 'cause without you I would just be talking to myself.
> I am honoured and flattered - some say that should be flattened - but I am touched, albeit with madness.
> Once again thank you and I love you all!!!


We all love you, too , Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only if they are not too tired or exhausted


.............or piston broke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only if they are not too tired or exhausted


Then they should wined down the winedow for some fresh air of the dog.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then they should wined down the winedow for some fresh air of the dog.


We need Ed here for his mechanical knowledge!!
Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We need Ed here for his mechanical knowledge!!
> Hope he's feeling better.


Yes, me too, but he often doesn't appear over the weekend.
Hopefully, he's recovered by now.


----------



## jaizei

And now I'm getting ads for car parts...


----------



## jaizei

Not even regular car parts, like for heavy equipment.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The list is for all the extras and episodes this season except for tonight's episode and the Christmas Special which are not listed yet as they are not available to buy individually.
> But the package for $30.99 would presumably include tonight's finale but maybe not the Christmas ep.


I'll wait a couple days just to make sure it's on there too. Thanks!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> have you tried BBC iplayer for it, it might be on there for free?


I haven't. I'm technologically weak  Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And now I'm getting ads for car parts...


Did you encgarage them ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll wait a couple days just to make sure it's on there too. Thanks!!


Pleasure!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Not even regular car parts, like for heavy equipment.


Do you have engine block? Has your big end gone?

Then you need the CDR! It refreshes the parts other chat rooms cannot reach!


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Didn't get a chance to take cheddar to the vets. He died peacefully at home while I was out having dinner
> Words can't describe how much I'll miss my furry best friend


I'm so so sorry. I really am! I understand this is a huge loss. I'm sure it's not much comfort, but I could see in your posts that things were peacefully and naturally coming to an end for him, --which is exactly what I would want for my beloved furry friends. It's heartbreaking, but things progressed naturally and peacefully for him. I'm glad you didn't take him to the vet and you did every thing perfectly to help him feel comfortable as he began his exit from this world. I will ALWAYS admire your love for him and the amazing care you provided this special little creature. Please know that your friends are mourning with you Big hugs to you this day and in the difficult days ahead!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'm just trying to decide whether to go up into the attic to get my Xmas things down.
> I only just realised it's less than 3 weeks away now and not a card bought let alone written.
> Things is I don't want to put my tree up until Xmas Eve. Decisions decisions!


I'm skipping the Christmas cards this year. It was a conscious choice. I'll do some next year. Put up your tree when it feels FUN not when you feel obligated


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> And now I'm getting ads for car parts...


I still get mainly scantily clad divas. I'm hoping the glow in the dark toilets make another appearance soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I still get mainly scantily clad divas. I'm hoping the glow in the dark toilets make another appearance soon.


They were rather lavley! (She says in a cockney accent)


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm skipping the Christmas cards this year. It was a conscious choice. I'll do some next year. Put up your tree when it feels FUN not when you feel obligated


In work we are not sending cards to each other but giving the money we would have spent on them to a charity.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> They were rather lavley! (She says in a cockney accent)


That sounded sooo much better in the accent. I'm going to think that every time I imagine them...sigh....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright...must get back to work. I'd rather hang out with you lovely folks and snuggle and armadillo


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> That sounded sooo much better in the accent. I'm going to think that every time I imagine them...sigh....
> View attachment 157763


Do they do one where the lights go on and off?
Just wondering if the loo or the user would be doing the most flashing.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright...must get back to work. I'd rather hang out with you lovely folks and snuggle and armadillo


Don't work too hard! Come back soon.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Don't work too hard! Come back soon.


Ha ha! Will do! See you later, Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> That sounded sooo much better in the accent. I'm going to think that every time I imagine them...sigh....
> View attachment 157763


I've only just noticed the
'Motion activated' feature!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I still get mainly scantily clad divas. I'm hoping the glow in the dark toilets make another appearance soon.



Do you regularly clear out your cache or cookies? (your browser may be set to do so automatically) That's when I get the most dating sites. They're usually in the default/general category for ad services and if they don't have info on your browsing they just give you those. Otherwise, it's usually things I've looked for or have been mentioned here.

We could try to work our magic for you. Touch of Modern. Motion activated toilet night lighting 
*ILLUMIBOWL*


----------



## jaizei

I'm getting touch of modern, no toilets yet. Though these may be the droids you're looking for

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-d2?tomo_source=Criteo&special=criteo_instant


----------



## jaizei

Who knew there were so many things that I didn't even know existed that I _neeed_!


----------



## spud's_mum

Thank you all for your kind words.
He will be greatly missed and will forever be in our hearts.

He is now reunited with his brother Cheese. They will all be missed greatly.  <3


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Who knew there were so many things that I didn't even know existed that I _neeed_!


I always feel the same when I visit Ikea


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> He will be greatly missed and will forever be in our hearts.
> 
> He is now reunited with his brother Cheese. They will all be missed greatly.  <3


A big Welsh cwtch is in its way to you


----------



## Lyn W

This is what I am getting at the moment ?????


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> This is what I am getting at the moment ?????
> View attachment 157766



Anything you'd like to share?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Anything you'd like to share?


certainly not that!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Do you regularly clear out your cache or cookies? (your browser may be set to do so automatically) That's when I get the most dating sites. They're usually in the default/general category for ad services and if they don't have info on your browsing they just give you those. Otherwise, it's usually things I've looked for or have been mentioned here.
> 
> We could try to work our magic for you. Touch of Modern. Motion activated toilet night lighting
> *ILLUMIBOWL*


Yes, I clear it out all the time! Who knew this would be the default! blaaargh. Thanks for explaining this to me.


----------



## jaizei

Mwuahahahahaha @Prairie Mom all your toilets are belong to us


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I'm getting touch of modern, no toilets yet. Though these may be the droids you're looking for
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-d2?tomo_source=Criteo&special=criteo_instant


"these may be the droids you're looking for" ...heh heh heh! I need to see that in posts more often.

Yes, let's have ads of beloved nerdy stuff, computer, pleeease!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> This is what I am getting at the moment ?????
> View attachment 157766


blech! Wo! You can keep that one!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Mwuahahahahaha @Prairie Mom all your toilets are belong to us
> 
> View attachment 157769


YESSSSSS!!!! I'VE FINALLY CONTRIBUTED SOMETHING WORTHWHILE TO THE FORUM!!!!! YESSSSSSSS!!! MY TOILETS!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I see a glow in the dark MOTION ACTIVATED (-thanks @lynn) toilet avatar in my near future.


----------



## Lyn W

The local cop shop had all their toilets stolen.
They haven't found the thieves yet - the police don't have anything to go on.


----------



## Prairie Mom

_Dear Santa,

I've been very good this year...well...I intended to be very good this year. ....um...I'm pretty sure I gave it a whopping effort most days. 

Please bring me a fluorescent glow toilet bowl illuminator.

Yours truly,
Chrissy_


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> The local cop shop had all their toilets stolen.
> They haven't found the thieves yet - the police don't have anything to go on.


awwww...man!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hey @Lyn W my little girl was just looking at your avatar. I was telling her about Lola's foot. Where should I look to find her a picture of the leg. I can't remember where that thread was?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> _Dear Santa,
> 
> I've been very good this year...well...I intended to be very good this year. ....um...I'm pretty sure I gave it a whopping effort most days.
> 
> Please bring me a fluorescent glow toilet bowl illuminator.
> 
> Yours truly,
> Chrissy_


Dear Chrissy,
Ho Ho Ho!
When you Go Go Go
You can have a toilet that
Glow Glow Glows!!
Merry Christmas 
Santa.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey @Lyn W my little girl was just looking at your avatar. I was telling her about Lola's foot. Where should I look to find her a picture of the leg. I can't remember where that thread was?


It was on the special needs thread I'll have a look


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Dear Chrissy,
> Ho Ho Ho!
> When you Go Go Go
> You can have a toilet that
> Glow Glow Glows!!
> Merry Christmas
> Santa.


 ha ha ha! I had no idea Santa was such a poet!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> ha ha ha! I had no idea Santa was such a poet!!!


he likes Christmas Wrapping.


----------



## Lyn W

I can just upload another pic


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> he likes Christmas Wrapping.


Your puns are brilliant!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Your puns are brilliant!


Your making me blush now!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I can just upload another pic


Thanks, Lyn! She thought that was really interesting


----------



## Prairie Mom

Popping off for a while again. I can't have too much fun, now See you!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks, Lyn! She thought that was really interesting


Yes poor Lola we'll never know what happened to him - another tort, rats etc or tethered. None of the vets in the area treated a tort for the injury, but he copes very well and it doesn't stop him from getting where he wants to be.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping off for a while again. I can't have too much fun, now See you!


Everything in moderation!!
see you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to hit the hay, and hope it doesn't hit me back.
I hope the shelves haven't caused the utterance of too many rude words Adam,
and that they don't collapse when you add books.
So take care all who enter here, (I mean that in a good way not as a warning)
and I'll see you tomorrow I expect.
Night Night all thanks for the fun!


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you have engine block? Has your big end gone?
> 
> Then you need the CDR! It refreshes the parts other chat rooms cannot reach!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I utterly concur.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Who knew there were so many things that I didn't even know existed that I _neeed_!


Proper cheese ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Proper cheese ?



I was soo good earlier and didn't buy anything and now you've put it in my mind to go buy cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can just upload another pic


I still think he's a very pretty tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to hit the hay, and hope it doesn't hit me back.
> I hope the shelves haven't caused the utterance of too many rude words Adam,
> and that they don't collapse when you add books.
> So take care all who enter here, (I mean that in a good way not as a warning)
> and I'll see you tomorrow I expect.
> Night Night all thanks for the fun!


Goodnight, Lyn.
Missed all the fun this evening having built book cases around me and being unable to escape.
Had to dig through a Roget's Thesaurus to escape. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


Wibble night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was soo good earlier and didn't buy anything and now you've put it in my mind to go buy cheese.


Do so at once.
You know it makes sense.


----------



## jaizei

You shouldn't support my fiscal irresponsibility.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You shouldn't support my fiscal irresponsibility.


But cheese is a necessity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And on that lovely cheesy moment, i'm off to sleep for a bit. 
Good night Cold Dark Roommates.
Good nigh Cold Dark Room.
See you all for a Superlative Sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And best of love to Spud's Mum.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'm just trying to decide whether to go up into the attic to get my Xmas things down.
> I only just realised it's less than 3 weeks away now and not a card bought let alone written.
> Things is I don't want to put my tree up until Xmas Eve. Decisions decisions!



If you wait until Christmas Eve, you can probably get a real tree for free.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I'm just trying to decide whether to go up into the attic to get my Xmas things down.
> I only just realised it's less than 3 weeks away now and not a card bought let alone written.
> Things is I don't want to put my tree up until Xmas Eve. Decisions decisions!



I bought some LED tape lights to put around the soffit of my house; figured I'd get two birds with one stone and use it kinda like Christmas lighting in December and just accent lighting the rest of the year. I probably won't get around to it until after the New Year. Basically, everyone taking down theirs while I put mine up.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I bought some LED tape lights to put around the soffit of my house; figured I'd get two birds with one stone and use it kinda like Christmas lighting in December and just accent lighting the rest of the year. I probably won't get around to it until after the New Year. Basically, everyone taking down theirs while I put mine up.


People here have started covering the whole of their houses and gardens not just with subtle lights like that, but with light up Santas and sleighs etc and they don't bother to take them down anymore - they are there all year, they don't switch them on though. Looks a bit daft I must in the middle of summer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodnight, Lyn.
> Missed all the fun this evening having built book cases around me and being unable to escape.
> Had to dig through a Roget's Thesaurus to escape.
> See you tomorrow.


Morning Adam - guessed you were busy.
Should have used a digtionary - it would have been quicker
At least now your a shelf made man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you wait until Christmas Eve, you can probably get a real tree for free.


When I was at university, we used to go down to the railway embankment and chop down a tree and carry it back to our shared house.
It was then placed in the stairwell, often a monster of five or six metres.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was at university, we used to go down to the railway embankment and chop down a tree and carry it back to our shared house.
> It was then placed in the stairwell, often a monster of five or six metres.


Hope no trains were derailed in the process.
Morning Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam - guessed you were busy.
> Should have used a digtionary - it would have been quicker
> At least now your a shelf made man.


Well, it was novel.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it was novel.


Now the tome has come for you to organise your books I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope no trains were derailed in the process.
> Morning Adam!


Morning, Lyn! 
No, we were very careful to keep well away from the tracks.
I hate idiots that muck about on railway lines, particularly British Rail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, friends, it's another sunny day here, 
First student in 10 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now the tome has come for you to organise your books I suppose.


I have a huge volume of books.
Moving them all is bad for my spine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, friends, it's another sunny day here,
> First student in 10 minutes.


Guess what the weather is like here?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a huge volume of books.
> Moving them all is bad for my spine.


Better leaf them alone then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Guess what the weather is like here?


Emmmmmmm.
Let me think .
Deep blue skies, a slight breeze from the Med, and lots of lovely sunshine ?
Not a cloud in the sky and 26 °C ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Emmmmmmm.
> Let me think .
> Deep blue skies, a slight breeze from the Med, and lots of lovely sunshine ?
> Not a cloud in the sky and 26 °C ?


If only............!
This is the UK weather or UcK weather as I like to call it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Better leaf them alone then.


But we're having a pageant ! 
For the peoples of the uni-verse .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If only............!
> This is the UK weather or UcK weather as I like to call it


I couldn't return to that. 
I find it far too depressing and it makes me ill.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But we're having a pageant !
> For the peoples of the uni-verse .


Hope your spine re covers in time for that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I couldn't return to that.
> I find it far too depressing and it makes me ill.


yeah I'm pretty sick of it too.
Shouldn't moan though.
Thoughts are with the people of Keswick, Appleby and other Cumbrian areas hit by severe floods at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope your spine re covers in time for that.


i'm en titled to that! 
My back's been bad since I had my appendix out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> \yeah I'm pretty sick of it too.
> Shouldn't moan though.
> Thoughts are with the people of Keswick, Appleby and other Cumbrian areas hit by severe floods at the moment.


Yes, i read about that ! Not good. 
My thoughts are with some of the country folks here whose water sources have dried up and whose livelihoods are ruined through drought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta dash, Zac's just arrived! 
See you in a couple of hours.


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm en titled to that!
> My back's been bad since I had my appendix out.


I don't have the knowledge or authority to comment on that
but this is a new chapter in your life now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all!


Hi John how are you this morning?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John how are you this morning?




morning lyn! bit of cabin fever today :/ going to tidy up and of playstation I think. how are you? off out for lunch today?


----------



## spud's_mum

Christmas has come early for spud


----------



## Lyn W

Lots of things I should be doing but nothing special planned,
I should go Xmas shopping but can't face it!
Not going out for lunch today so looks like pizza and salad for me !


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Christmas has come early for spud
> View attachment 157800


Is that one of those live lettuce plants or whatever they are called in the shops?
Fido will enjoy getting stuck into that.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Is that one of those live lettuce plants or whatever they are called in the shops?
> Fido will enjoy getting stuck into that.


Yeah it's a living salad. 
Spuds already tucked in!


... And doing the splits


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Is that one of those live lettuce plants or whatever they are called in the shops?
> Fido will enjoy getting stuck into that.


Correction Spud will enjoy that!!!
(And I'm sure Fido would too)


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah it's a living salad.
> Spuds already tucked in!
> View attachment 157801
> 
> ... And doing the splits
> View attachment 157802


Those are really funny pics!


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better go and get busy so see you all later.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Great morning to all ! 
1an 1/2 hours to Bud Time !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all!


Good morning, John!
Enjoy your Sunday off!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't have the knowledge or authority to comment on that
> but this is a new chapter in your life now


i'm sentenced to finish them in the next couple of days. 
Can't prolo(n)gue it any further than that.
But for now they've sent me the Mail and not the Independent.
So I've got to send my paperback.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Christmas has come early for spud
> View attachment 157800


"Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" , says Tidgy.
"Morning, Spud's Mum", says Adam.
"Wibble!", says wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah it's a living salad.
> Spuds already tucked in!
> View attachment 157801
> 
> ... And doing the splits
> View attachment 157802


Pretty tortoise.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 4th place for November, taking 18 points over to the end of the year's total is.......................Gillian!!!!!!!!
> @Gillian Moore
> Hurrah for you!
> Hurrah for Oli!!!
> Thanks for all the silliness and fun!!!
> Hope it gets warmer for you both, too!!!!


Hi Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.

Thanks the 4th place as well as the points. But...what about OLI?  No points for him?

It's only getting colder here. Maximum temperature is *ONLY* 9 degrees C!!  What's the weather like in Fens? I don't think it's that cold, is it?


Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from her boyfriend OLI who's asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Correction Spud will enjoy that!!!
> (And I'm sure Fido would too)


And Lola.
And Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd better go and get busy so see you all later.


Later ron, Lyn! 
have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great morning to all !
> 1an 1/2 hours to Bud Time !


Only an hour now.
I shall join you for one, if I may, as I'm free until 3 hours time, so one won't hurt. 
Morning, Grandpa!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great morning to all !
> 1an 1/2 hours to Bud Time !


Morning Grandpa - only about an hour now!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only an hour now.
> I shall join you for one, if I may, as I'm free until 3 hours time, so one won't hurt.
> Morning, Grandpa!


Snap!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are well.
> 
> Thanks the 4th place as well as the points. But...what about OLI?  No points for him?
> 
> It's only getting colder here. Maximum temperature is *ONLY* 9 degrees C!!  What's the weather like in Fens? I don't think it's that cold, is it?
> 
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and kisses to Tidgy from her boyfriend OLI who's asleep.


Fes, like the hat, as this is said to be where they come from. (but isn't). 
Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli. 
Any points for tortoises in The Cold Dark Room are added to their Human's totals.
It's a team effort. 
It's 25°C at the moment.
Not bad at all, but still no rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Grandpa - only about an hour now!!


Crikey!
You got your stuff done quickly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> You got your stuff done quickly.


Wasn't much but popping out in a while
so just popped in again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wasn't much but popping out in a while
> so just popped in again.


In , out, in, out.
Shake it all about.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In , out, in, out.
> Shake it all about.


Okey Dokey Cokey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Okey Dokey Cokey


Here we do 'The Wonky Donkey."


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Afternoon all  hope everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Afternoon all  hope everyone is well


Good afternoon to you,too, Kirsty! 
I'm great today, thanks.
How about your good self?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Afternoon all  hope everyone is well


Hi Kirsty
Pretty good thanks
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

My whole being is telling me to stay here and chat
but I must brave the elements and the shops
- not sure which is going to be the worst,
but it has to be done.
See you all later
Have a good afternoon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My whole being is telling me to stay here and chat
> but I must brave the elements and the shops
> - not sure which is going to be the worst,
> but it has to be done.
> See you all later
> Have a good afternoon!


Be safe! 
Buy cheese! 
See later!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon to you,too, Kirsty!
> I'm great today, thanks.
> How about your good self?


Hello Adam  great?? Have you had a god day? 
I'm feeling a little lazy today so think I'm going to do nothing


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty
> Pretty good thanks
> How are you?


Hi Lyn glad your doing well. I'm a bit tired and can't be bothered doing anything


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> My whole being is telling me to stay here and chat
> but I must brave the elements and the shops
> - not sure which is going to be the worst,
> but it has to be done.
> See you all later
> Have a good afternoon!


Shops - Noooooooo! It'll be so busy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we do 'The Wonky Donkey."


----------



## johnandjade

just awoke after a post fry up snooze. had every intention tidy up today but you know what they say about the road to hell. (I don't mean chris rea  )


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
Just dashing in to say "Hi" and dashing back out again. 
I can see I'm several pages behind in chat, but can't stop to read- have been super busy. Helped hubby with a family portrait shoot out on location yesterday. Also did a water change and rearranged my whole tank. The grid came in Saturday and I had to make changes in my lighting arrangements.

I got Jacques yesterday, but he is hiding VERY effectively!!!! Sometimes I can't find him at all, and it's only a half-filled 20 gal tank! As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I will do so!
Today have friends coming over to watch football (gridiron) so I have a bunch of cooking to do. 

(Is Cheddar ok? Been worried about him and Spud's Mom  )

(Blows a kiss to the Room in general and zips out the door)


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
> Just dashing in to say "Hi" and dashing back out again.
> I can see I'm several pages behind in chat, but can't stop to read- have been super busy. Helped hubby with a family portrait shoot out on location yesterday. Also did a water change and rearranged my whole tank. The grid came in Saturday and I had to make changes in my lighting arrangements.
> 
> I got Jacques yesterday, but he is hiding VERY effectively!!!! Sometimes I can't find him at all, and it's only a half-filled 20 gal tank! As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I will do so!
> Today have friends coming over to watch football (gridiron) so I have a bunch of cooking to do.
> 
> (Is Cheddar ok? Been worried about him and Spud's Mom  )
> 
> (Blows a kiss to the Room in general and zips out the door)




mornooning mrs B, are you dashing on a one horse open sleigh?  

sadly little chedder has passed


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't remember if I told you that I lived In Poland for 18 months or so in Gdynia.
> In December it got so cold!!!! My eyeballs were freezing over and the Baltic froze (or part of it) so you could walk on the sea.
> Lots of vodka drunk, but the climate was not for me, i'm a hot weather animal .
> Nice in the summer, though.


No, you haven't mentioned that. My husband is from Gdańsk (Gdansk, Gdynia and Sopot are called Tri-city). He graduated from Politechnika Gdańska in 1981, the year we had martial law declared. His class couldn't have the graduation ceremony, because of the political/social unrest. He graduated in June'81, I started highschool in September, my Mom left the country for the US in November, on Dec, 13th Polish TV canceled all programs in the evening to show Jaruzelski's face, when he announced that military was taking over the streets and this was to "save our motherland", they took our passports away, closed the borders, instituted curfew and next morning there were tanks on the streets and armed soldiers and different kind of armed police force, called ZOMO. Coming of age took place in very interesting times/reality, that's for sure. And you, my Friend, just made me reminisce on all that


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Adam  great?? Have you had a god day?
> I'm feeling a little lazy today so think I'm going to do nothing


A god day ?
It may be Sunday, but I'm not religious, I'm afraid. 
I've got another lesson in half and hour and then the Doctor Who finale and some nice dry white this evening !
Enjoy your Lazy Sunday Afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just awoke after a post fry up snooze. had every intention tidy up today but you know what they say about the road to hell. (I don't mean chris rea  )


Yuuumm! 
Fry up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
> Just dashing in to say "Hi" and dashing back out again.
> I can see I'm several pages behind in chat, but can't stop to read- have been super busy. Helped hubby with a family portrait shoot out on location yesterday. Also did a water change and rearranged my whole tank. The grid came in Saturday and I had to make changes in my lighting arrangements.
> 
> I got Jacques yesterday, but he is hiding VERY effectively!!!! Sometimes I can't find him at all, and it's only a half-filled 20 gal tank! As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I will do so!
> Today have friends coming over to watch football (gridiron) so I have a bunch of cooking to do.
> 
> (Is Cheddar ok? Been worried about him and Spud's Mom  )
> 
> (Blows a kiss to the Room in general and zips out the door)


Hi, Bea, thanks for dashing and not so much for dashing out again.
Your retirement means becoming a photographer's assistant, eh ?
Glad the grid came and hurrahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for Jacques!!!! I'm so happy he's with you at last.
Enjoy your afternoon and evening.
(poor Cheddar didn't make it,  but he had a splendid life.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> No, you haven't mentioned that. My husband is from Gdańsk (Gdansk, Gdynia and Sopot are called Tri-city). He graduated from Politechnika Gdańska in 1981, the year we had martial law declared. His class couldn't have the graduation ceremony, because of the political/social unrest. He graduated in June'81, I started highschool in September, my Mom left the country for the US in November, on Dec, 13th Polish TV canceled all programs in the evening to show Jaruzelski's face, when he announced that military was taking over the streets and this was to "save our motherland", they took our passports away, closed the borders, instituted curfew and next morning there were tanks on the streets and armed soldiers and different kind of armed police force, called ZOMO. Coming of age took place in very interesting times/reality, that's for sure. And you, my Friend, just made me reminisce on all that


Sorry, if it brought back bad memories, I remember all that occurring, though i was not there at the time, of course , but i had Polish friends in England.
Indeed, interesting times, living through history!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


You, too Gillian! 
Tidgy sends hugs and kisses to Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righto, another lesson beginneth! 
See you lot in a couple of hours.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
*Hugs* to Spuds mom


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> mornooning mrs B, are you dashing on a one horse open sleigh?
> 
> sadly little chedder has passed


Thank you for letting me know about Cheddar. 

Hugs to Spud's Mom.


----------



## johnandjade

think anyone would notice if I packed a bag an jumped on the next plane out, touch of melancholy today 

wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> *Hugs* to Spuds mom


Hi, Noel! 
"waves".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think anyone would notice if I packed a bag an jumped on the next plane out, touch of melancholy today
> 
> wibble


Sorry to hear that, mate
I expect a few people would notice, but why not do it anyway ?
Hope you can manage to cheer yourself up a bit this evening!
Blackadder ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Huuuuurrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm done for the day and am off tomorrow!!!
Time to relax and watch the Doctor Who season finale! 
Very exciting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, lovely people.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just washed out all of cheddars bits.
I had to move the cage away from my room as I kept thinking my that he was still there.
The only time i really believed he was gone was when I said my last goodbyes.
I think even though he's gone I still wake up with the hope that he might me there.
It sounds stupid, I know but it's just what I'm like.


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> Didn't get a chance to take cheddar to the vets. He died peacefully at home while I was out having dinner
> Words can't describe how much I'll miss my furry best friend


You gave cheddar the very best life. He was happy and so well cared for. I know you'll miss him more than word can say but take a small comfort that he's not suffering and that you'll always have memories of him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Just washed out all of cheddars bits.
> I had to move the cage away from my room as I kept thinking my that he was still there.
> The only time i really believed he was gone was when I said my last goodbyes.
> I think even though he's gone I still wake up with the hope that he might me there.
> It sounds stupid, I know but it's just what I'm like.


Very sad. 
It's not stupid, it's part of the grieving process. 
It was nice to see some lovely pictures of Spud today, he must help take your mind off it a little bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You gave cheddar the very best life. He was happy and so well cared for. I know you'll miss him more than word can say but take a small comfort that he's not suffering and that you'll always have memories of him


Evening, meech!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear that, mate
> I expect a few people would notice, but why not do it anyway ?
> Hope you can manage to cheer yourself up a bit this evening!
> Blackadder ?




jungle book on TV


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jungle book on TV


That should be just the ticket!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, meech!


Hullo! How is everyone?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Just washed out all of cheddars bits.
> I had to move the cage away from my room as I kept thinking my that he was still there.
> The only time i really believed he was gone was when I said my last goodbyes.
> I think even though he's gone I still wake up with the hope that he might me there.
> It sounds stupid, I know but it's just what I'm like.


Hi. Am so sorry to have heard about Cheddar. I think that you did well as far as the cage is concerned. It does *NOT* sound at all stupid. I 'd suggest removing *anything* to do with him/*anything *of his, away. It'd only keep reminding you of him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hullo! How is everyone?


Just about to watch the Doctor Who season finale!!!
Very excited. 
How are you ?


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Just washed out all of cheddars bits.
> I had to move the cage away from my room as I kept thinking my that he was still there.
> The only time i really believed he was gone was when I said my last goodbyes.
> I think even though he's gone I still wake up with the hope that he might me there.
> It sounds stupid, I know but it's just what I'm like.


That's not stupid at all. So sorry he passed. 
Someone told me once that our animal companions come into our lives to teach us about love; and they leave before us to teach us to let go.
<<BIG HUGGG>>


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just about to watch the Doctor Who season finale!!!
> Very excited.
> How are you ?


In doing okay  I have a little headache that I feel a stronger one coming on so I'm trying to head it off by drinking a bunch of water and some caffeine. That sounds fun! I don't think I've ever seen doctor who


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, if it brought back bad memories, I remember all that occurring, though i was not there at the time, of course , but i had Polish friends in England.
> Indeed, interesting times, living through history!


Oh, no bad memories at all! I think the centuries of having to defend ourselves from all kinds of foreign invadors have made us pretty adaptable and able to adjust to the current conditions. It waa really ok, that was all that I knew at the time. I still had fun with my friends, got together discussing all the underground books and poetry, we were just quiet about it. We went hiking to close by Beskid mountains (only 20-30 min drive), and since our lives were almost completely devoid of material goods, we had focused on intellectual and spiritual growth, which may not have been a bad thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
> Just dashing in to say "Hi" and dashing back out again.
> I can see I'm several pages behind in chat, but can't stop to read- have been super busy. Helped hubby with a family portrait shoot out on location yesterday. Also did a water change and rearranged my whole tank. The grid came in Saturday and I had to make changes in my lighting arrangements.
> 
> I got Jacques yesterday, but he is hiding VERY effectively!!!! Sometimes I can't find him at all, and it's only a half-filled 20 gal tank! As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I will do so!
> Today have friends coming over to watch football (gridiron) so I have a bunch of cooking to do.
> 
> (Is Cheddar ok? Been worried about him and Spud's Mom  )
> 
> (Blows a kiss to the Room in general and zips out the door)


Congatulations on your new arrival Bea, I hope Jacques soon settles in and is less shy.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


We have the 'Mari Lwyd' which, to sum it up briefly, is a horse's skull dressed up and paraded round the houses at Christmas/New Year by a group of men for a singing and leg pulling competition and everyone ends up drunk. Sounds like a usual night in my area and this Mari Lwyd looks a bit like Boy George.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think anyone would notice if I packed a bag an jumped on the next plane out, touch of melancholy today
> 
> wibble


Too many melons has that effect on me too.
Hope you are feeling a bit brighter now John
and yes we would notice and miss you so don't do it!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Huuuuurrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm done for the day and am off tomorrow!!!
> Time to relax and watch the Doctor Who season finale!
> Very exciting!


Hope it lives up to expectations and you enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just washed out all of cheddars bits.
> I had to move the cage away from my room as I kept thinking my that he was still there.
> The only time i really believed he was gone was when I said my last goodbyes.
> I think even though he's gone I still wake up with the hope that he might me there.
> It sounds stupid, I know but it's just what I'm like.


It's not stupid, grief is hard, he has been a part of your life for quite a while.
It will get easier but you are bound to miss him. Try to remember the fun times you had with him.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jungle book on TV


One of my favourites!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hullo! How is everyone?


Evening meech hope all is well in your part of the world
How did the gingerbread making go?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Am so sorry to have heard about Cheddar. I think that you did well as far as the cage is concerned. It does *NOT* sound at all stupid. I 'd suggest removing *anything* to do with him/*anything *of his, away. It'd only keep reminding you of him.


I'm the opposite to that I like to keep things around me,
but we all deal with grief in our way - there's no rules.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> That's not stupid at all. So sorry he passed.
> Someone told me once that our animal companions come into our lives to teach us about love; and they leave before us to teach us to let go.
> <<BIG HUGGG>>


That is a really lovely sentiment.


----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys, am I hearing this right? Something happened to a cute little Cheddar?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hi Guys

How was the Doctor Who Season Finale? No details!, but was it good??

I have to run, but I wanted to pop in and tell you the whacky dream I had last night. I had two whacky dreams actually, but ONE* involved A FORUM MEMBER!!!* Please go ahead and imagine it was yourself...ha ha ha!

The dream was weird and took place in a small airport. I was trying to get my parents to their terminal, but instead of security checkpoints, you had to play weird whacky games to get to the next point in the airport. Some of these weird game stations, were trivia games, video games, and even a giant game board (like the game "MouseTrap")! Any way, a random member on the forum was texting me to help me get my parents through the weird checkpoints and solve the games so I could quickly get them to their plane. They were texting me through every step like my own weird Obi Wan Kenobi 

--I take this as a sign that I'm spending too much time on the forum 

MUST LOG OFF NOW...hee hee


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys, am I hearing this right? Something happened to a cute little Cheddar?


Hi Ewa, yes sadly he passed away yesterday. He suddenly became ill and went downhill quickly on Friday I believe.
Poor Spudsmum is obviously heartbroken.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> That's not stupid at all. So sorry he passed.
> Someone told me once that our animal companions come into our lives to teach us about love; and they leave before us to teach us to let go.
> <<BIG HUGGG>>


Made me cry! I'm remembering this one!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How was the Doctor Who Season Finale? No details!, but was it good??
> 
> I have to run, but I wanted to pop in and tell you the whacky dream I had last night. I had two whacky dreams actually, but ONE* involved A FORUM MEMBER!!!* Please go ahead and imagine it was yourself...ha ha ha!
> 
> The dream was weird and took place in a small airport. I was trying to get my parents to their terminal, but instead of security checkpoints, you had to play weird whacky games to get to the next point in the airport. Some of these weird game stations, were trivia games, video games, and even a giant game board (like the game "MouseTrap")! Any way, a random member on the forum was texting me to help me get my parents through the weird checkpoints and solve the games so I could quickly get them to their plane. They were texting me through every step like my own weird Obi Wan Kenobi
> 
> --I take this as a sign that I'm spending too much time on the forum
> 
> MUST LOG OFF NOW...hee hee


Very strange!! Lie on the couch and tell me about your childhood..........


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Very strange!! Lie on the couch and tell me about your childhood..........


Ha ha! Exactly!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha! Exactly!!!


...but no loominous loos? Hmmmm....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> ...but no luminous loos? Hmmmm....


sadly not. I dream about those while I'm AWAKE...


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Evening meech hope all is well in your part of the world
> How did the gingerbread making go?


It was awesome! I made a little log cabin!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> sadly not. I dream about those while I'm AWAKE...



As Eliza Dolitlle (Loolittle, Poolittle) would sing in My Fair Lady

"All I want is a loo somewhere
One that glows when it's dark in there
One that I wouldn't share
Oh wouldn't it be laverly!"


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It was awesome! I made a little log cabin!
> View attachment 157933


Oh wow those look great!!
Too good to eat!
Very artistic!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> In doing okay  I have a little headache that I feel a stronger one coming on so I'm trying to head it off by drinking a bunch of water and some caffeine. That sounds fun! I don't think I've ever seen doctor who


i've been watching it all my life.
It was fun.
A terrific season ending, just brilliant.
Hope your headache goes away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Oh, no bad memories at all! I think the centuries of having to defend ourselves from all kinds of foreign invadors have made us pretty adaptable and able to adjust to the current conditions. It waa really ok, that was all that I knew at the time. I still had fun with my friends, got together discussing all the underground books and poetry, we were just quiet about it. We went hiking to close by Beskid mountains (only 20-30 min drive), and since our lives were almost completely devoid of material goods, we had focused on intellectual and spiritual growth, which may not have been a bad thing.


Yeah, making the best of a bad situation, turning a negative event into a positive one, the best way of living a life.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> As Eliza Doolitlle (Loolittle, Poolittle) would sing in My Fair Lady
> 
> "All I want is a loo somewhere
> One that glows when it's dark in there
> One that I wouldn't share
> Oh wouldn't it be laverly!"


ha ha! I love it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We have the 'Mari Lwyd' which, to sum it up briefly, is a horse's skull dressed up and paraded round the houses at Christmas/New Year by a group of men for a singing and leg pulling competition and everyone ends up drunk. Sounds like a usual night in my area and this Mari Lwyd looks a bit like Boy George.
> View attachment 157927


Looks a bit like one of my neighbours, actually.


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> It was awesome! I made a little log cabin!
> View attachment 157933


Michelle! That is the coolest gingerbread house I've ever seen!!! You should wake up the "recipe and food discussion thread"
and post photos there too!!! Seriously! Please do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope it lives up to expectations and you enjoy!


Oh, it was gooood! 
I'm a happy bunny now.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Oh wow those look great!!
> Too good to eat!
> Very artistic!!


The kids had a blast. It was so much fun


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> Michelle! That is the coolest gingerbread house I've ever seen!!! You should wake up the "recipe and food discussion thread"
> and post photos there too!!! Seriously! Please do!


I can do that! Thank you! It was a lot of fun to make


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How was the Doctor Who Season Finale? No details!, but was it good??
> 
> I have to run, but I wanted to pop in and tell you the whacky dream I had last night. I had two whacky dreams actually, but ONE* involved A FORUM MEMBER!!!* Please go ahead and imagine it was yourself...ha ha ha!
> 
> The dream was weird and took place in a small airport. I was trying to get my parents to their terminal, but instead of security checkpoints, you had to play weird whacky games to get to the next point in the airport. Some of these weird game stations, were trivia games, video games, and even a giant game board (like the game "MouseTrap")! Any way, a random member on the forum was texting me to help me get my parents through the weird checkpoints and solve the games so I could quickly get them to their plane. They were texting me through every step like my own weird Obi Wan Kenobi
> 
> --I take this as a sign that I'm spending too much time on the forum
> 
> MUST LOG OFF NOW...hee hee


How worrying! 
The finale was absolutely insane and brilliant, excellent direction, super acting and a continuity laden fan fest as well as an intelligent, emotional family drama. What a brave season it's been! 
I love 'Mouse Trap' ! (the game and the play).


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better get started on my pile of ironing,
then I'm going to try and have an early (ish) night,
So will see you all tomorrow I expect
Take care and night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was awesome! I made a little log cabin!
> View attachment 157933


WOW!!!!!
That looks good enough to eat! 
Seriously, a splendid creation that is making even me crave cake!
(Which i rarely eat).


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW!!!!!
> That looks good enough to eat!
> Seriously, a splendid creation that is making even me crave cake!
> (Which i rarely eat).


Thank you! It was so much fun and as you can see the kids had a blast with it. They even made trees out of ice cream cones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd better get started on my pile of ironing,
> then I'm going to try and have an early (ish) night,
> So will see you all tomorrow I expect
> Take care and night night.


Night, Lyn.
Have a good night and a good day tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I'd better get started on my pile of ironing,
> then I'm going to try and have an early (ish) night,
> So will see you all tomorrow I expect
> Take care and night night.


Night Lyn! Sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you! It was so much fun and as you can see the kids had a blast with it. They even made trees out of ice cream cones


All very clever and inventive.
(and delicious).


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How was the Doctor Who Season Finale? No details!, but was it good??
> 
> I have to run, but I wanted to pop in and tell you the whacky dream I had last night. I had two whacky dreams actually, but ONE* involved A FORUM MEMBER!!!* Please go ahead and imagine it was yourself...ha ha ha!
> 
> The dream was weird and took place in a small airport. I was trying to get my parents to their terminal, but instead of security checkpoints, you had to play weird whacky games to get to the next point in the airport. Some of these weird game stations, were trivia games, video games, and even a giant game board (like the game "MouseTrap")! Any way, a random member on the forum was texting me to help me get my parents through the weird checkpoints and solve the games so I could quickly get them to their plane. They were texting me through every step like my own weird Obi Wan Kenobi
> 
> --I take this as a sign that I'm spending too much time on the forum
> 
> MUST LOG OFF NOW...hee hee



Or maybe you're not spending enough time on the forum and your subconscious can't handle the guilt.


----------



## jaizei

I like to think that if I dreamed about forum members, Tigby would be played by Hugh Laurie.


----------



## jaizei

Maybe I should sleep more to see what I'll dream about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Or maybe you're not spending enough time on the forum and your subconscious can't handle the guilt.


Quite right!!!!
More time in The Cold Dark Room please, Chrissy ! 
That'll cure you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I like to think that if I dreamed about forum members, Tigby would be played by Hugh Laurie.


Tigby ?
Not that again! 
And anyway, why would Hugh Laurie play my tortoise ?
(great chap though he is.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Maybe I should sleep more to see what I'll dream about.


And you would be played by ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> The kids had a blast. It was so much fun


How many kids do you have Michelle?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How worrying!
> The finale was absolutely insane and brilliant, excellent direction, super acting and a continuity laden fan fest as well as an intelligent, emotional family drama. What a brave season it's been!
> I love 'Mouse Trap' ! (the game and the play).


Hubby and I are re-watching season 8 and will be buying 9 for ourselves for Christmas. We watched a trailer for season 9 on Amazon for free. It looks good! I'm excited about it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Or maybe you're not spending enough time on the forum and your subconscious can't handle the guilt.


OR maybe...my dream was an omen for something to happen in THE FUTURE!!!!

Hurry! Everyone!! Give me your number so I can text you from airports!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> OR maybe...my dream was an omen for something to happen in THE FUTURE!!!!
> 
> Hurry! Everyone!! Give me your number so I can text you from airports!!!!



512-993-5215


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I like to think that if I dreamed about forum members, Tigby would be played by Hugh Laurie.


Ha ha ha! That's awesome!

I'm trying to imagine who I should be played by...hmmm...thinking...thinking...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right!!!!
> More time in The Cold Dark Room please, Chrissy !
> That'll cure you.


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLAN!

"Honey...we're skipping the date night so I can hang out in the Cold Dark Room!"


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLAN!
> 
> "Honey...we're skipping the date night so I can hang out in the Cold Dark Room!"




Two iPads, one wi-fi connection; what can be more romantic?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And you would be played by ?


He would be played by Robert Smith...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hubby and I are re-watching season 8 and will be buying 9 for ourselves for Christmas. We watched a trailer for season 9 on Amazon for free. It looks good! I'm excited about it.


Tis smashing and very, very clever.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> 512-993-5215


I feel a frightening urge to call this number and see what happens.

I'm imagining it is a number from some alternate reality. I'll call the number and dun-dun-dunnnnnnn... My own voice says "hello?"


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Two iPads, one wi-fi connection; what can be more romantic?


I'll see what he thinks and get back to you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLAN!
> 
> "Honey...we're skipping the date night so I can hang out in the Cold Dark Room!"


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well, I do it all the time.
Works for me!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis smashing and very, very clever.


I still do have issues with Season 8, but I'm feeling a bit better about it. I wasn't a fan of the season 8 finale, but I enjoyed it more this time round. I certainly liked the Doctor's character a bit better toward the end of the season.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> He would be played by Robert Smith...
> View attachment 157940


Of course!!!!!! 
The "What do you look like like" thread.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I feel a frightening urge to call this number and see what happens.
> 
> I'm imagining it is a number from some alternate reality. I'll call the number and dun-dun-dunnnnnnn... My own voice says "hello?"



It'll ring and no one will answer.  I don't even know where that phone is right now. I use it for Craigslist, etc when I need to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I still do have issues with Season 8, but I'm feeling a bit better about it. I wasn't a fan of the season 8 finale, but I enjoyed it more this time round. I certainly liked the Doctor's character a bit better toward the end of the season.


I was not too keen on season 8's finale either! 
I loved "Listen", "Mummy on the Orient Express" and "Flatline" , particularly.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was not too keen on season 8's finale either!
> I loved "Listen", "Mummy on the Orient Express" and "Flatline" , particularly.


YES! I thought those were the best ones too! Nice


----------



## jaizei

Speaking of Robert Smith, I saw a list of 'Good/great cover songs" the other day and they had 311's Love Song on it. Bothered me much more than it should have. Terrible, awful stuff. I don't even think it's the best cover of Love Song. Of all the ones I've heard, JOJ's is still the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> YES! I thought those were the best ones too! Nice


And I did love "Time Heist" too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Speaking of Robert Smith, I saw a list of 'Good/great cover songs" the other day and they had 311's Love Song on it. Bothered me much more than it should have. Terrible, awful stuff. I don't even think it's the best cover of Love Song. Of all the ones I've heard, JOJ's is still the best.


Nope, completely lost again.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> It'll ring and no one will answer.  I don't even know where that phone is right now. I use it for Craigslist, etc when I need to.


SOMEONE DOES THAT WITH MY NUMBER!!! Seriously---a lady named Linda Flores and a guy named James Connor, give out my phone number and we get calls from collection agencies looking for them every so often. It's been brutal at times, but I like my number and don't want to change it. 

Our number is completely unlisted, so the only weird or telemarketing calls we get are because of them. I know they're still giving them out, because we actually started chatting with the collection agencies and the collector told us that they were given the number really recently. ONCE I even had a police officer call!!! He told me Linda wasn't in trouble or anything, but they needed her to move her car so they could do some maintenance or something. I have no idea why a cop would have our number. I explained to the police officer that she gives our number out to people and he said he would talk to her about it if he found her. --Not long after that, I got a call on my caller ID that said "Linda Flores" and showed a cell#. It was pretty obvious she was faking a wrong number and just wanted to see if anyone would pick up. We wrote it down...heee hee... If anyone needs to reach Linda Flores and wish her a Merry Christmas, she can probably still be reached at (307) 247-4934! mwa ha haaaa!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Speaking of Robert Smith, I saw a list of 'Good/great cover songs" the other day and they had 311's Love Song on it. Bothered me much more than it should have. Terrible, awful stuff. I don't even think it's the best cover of Love Song. Of all the ones I've heard, JOJ's is still the best.


Dang---I don't even know the cover songs.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I did love "Time Heist" too.


Is that the bank one? That one was pretty good too, but I was still having issues with the Doctor's character in that one.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Speaking of Robert Smith, I saw a list of 'Good/great cover songs" the other day and they had 311's Love Song on it. Bothered me much more than it should have. Terrible, awful stuff. I don't even think it's the best cover of Love Song. Of all the ones I've heard, JOJ's is still the best.


Did you ever listen to any Kate Bush? "The Futureheads" remade her song "Hounds of Love." It's awesome


----------



## Prairie Mom

Quick! Give me an idea of I-SPY! I'm going to post something


----------



## meech008

A big wooden fork and spoon


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> A big wooden fork and spoon


YES! Doing it now! Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> SOMEONE DOES THAT WITH MY NUMBER!!! Seriously---a lady named Linda Flores and a guy named James Connor, give out my phone number and we get calls from collection agencies looking for them every so often. It's been brutal at times, but I like my number and don't want to change it.
> 
> Our number is completely unlisted, so the only weird or telemarketing calls we get are because of them. I know they're still giving them out, because we actually started chatting with the collection agencies and the collector told us that they were given the number really recently. ONCE I even had a police officer call!!! He told me Linda wasn't in trouble or anything, but they needed her to move her car so they could do some maintenance or something. I have no idea why a cop would have our number. I explained to the police officer that she gives our number out to people and he said he would talk to her about it if he found her. --Not long after that, I got a call on my caller ID that said "Linda Flores" and showed a cell#. It was pretty obvious she was faking a wrong number and just wanted to see if anyone would pick up. We wrote it down...heee hee... If anyone needs to reach Linda Flores and wish her a Merry Christmas, she can probably still be reached at (307) 247-4934! mwa ha haaaa!


Goodness, how irritating! 
Did they just 'guess' your number randomly, or had they got it from you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang---I don't even know the cover songs.


It's an alien universe to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Is that the bank one? That one was pretty good too, but I was still having issues with the Doctor's character in that one.


Yes, but I loved him in that.
Very manipulative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Quick! Give me an idea of I-SPY! I'm going to post something


Oh, I was too late.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, how irritating!
> Did they just 'guess' your number randomly, or had they got it from you ?


We don't know these people at all. We had thought that maybe they had our number before we moved here or something, but now we suspect that they just picked a random number to give out in order to avoid collections etc. We once even had someone call us to confirm the number because they were applying for credit and my husband told them that it was the wrong number but we always get calls from collection agencies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> A big wooden fork and spoon


Was that an I-Spy suggestion, or just an off the wall comment ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but I loved him in that.
> Very manipulative.


I'll try to watch it with your point of view


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> We don't know these people at all. We had thought that maybe they had our number before we moved here or something, but now we suspect that they just picked a random number to give out in order to avoid collections etc. We once even had someone call us to confirm the number because they were applying for credit and my husband told them that it was the wrong number but we always get calls from collection agencies.


It's pretty bad that the companies don't check the numbers beforehand.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's an alien universe to me.


He appears to have my most similar taste in music on the forum. I've noticed it a couple times already.

What kind of music do you like, Adam? Some time post a link for me to check out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I also appreciated @Lyn W 's David bowie link


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll try to watch it with your point of view


One of the great things about the Whoniverse is that there's something for eveyone.
Some people loved story a, but others hated it and some found it mediocre. 
The ones who hated it loved story b, but the ones who loved story a couldn't be doing with it at all, and so on. 
And each time I watch them, i see something new, which may increase or decrease my love of a story. 
Everyone has their own opinions, favourite Doctor, favourite companion, monster, story, episode, era etc. 
And that's how it should be.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Did you ever listen to any Kate Bush? "The Futureheads" remade her song "Hounds of Love." It's awesome



Don't think I've heard her...or him... or them as the case may be. 


I'll have to have a listen later.


----------



## jaizei

For reference. It won't let me skip the time but its at like 1:20 or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> He appears to have my most similar taste in music on the forum. I've noticed it a couple times already.
> 
> What kind of music do you like, Adam? Some time post a link for me to check out.


Classical, Blondie, the Wombles, Meatloaf, Glam Rock.
I'll have to see if I can find some links.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the great things about the Whoniverse is that there's something for eveyone.
> Some people loved story a, but others hated it and some found it mediocre.
> The ones who hated it loved story b, but the ones who loved story a couldn't be doing with it at all, and so on.
> And each time I watch them, i see something new, which may increase or decrease my love of a story.
> Everyone has their own opinions, favourite Doctor, favourite companion, monster, story, episode, era etc.
> And that's how it should be.


Well said! I like your point of view!

So, I'm just curious...do you have a favorite companion in the new Doctor Whos?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> For reference. It won't let me skip the time but its at like 1:20 or so.


We own this movie...hee hee


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Classical, Blondie, the Wombles, Meatloaf, Glam Rock.
> I'll have to see if I can find some links.


For some reason I kind of love the idea of you listening to Glam rock! I'm really hoping you wore shiny spandex at some time in your life


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Well said! I like your point of view!
> 
> So, I'm just curious...do you have a favorite companion in the new Doctor Whos?


Too difficult to answer. 
I love Rose, Donna and Clara.
But maybe Martha, as she's so underrated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> For some reason I kind of love the idea of you listening to Glam rock! I'm really hoping you wore shiny spandex at some time in your life


Not only did I often, but I have owned platforms, tank tops and worn the make up.
On stage, too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Don't think I've heard her...or him... or them as the case may be.
> 
> 
> I'll have to have a listen later.


Kate Bush is a she. The same girls who were listening to stuff like The Cure and Siouxsie and the Banshees would have also owned some Kate Bush. She did a song called "Hounds of Love" that actually has her mimicking dog barking sounds She sings it...it's not like "Who let the dogs OUT!!!"  Then in the 90's a lesser known band named "The Futureheads" remade "The Hounds of Love" complete with their own version of barking. I love them both Equally which is hard for most remakes.

I'll try to post both songs and tag you. Then I'm off to finish my lasagna


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too difficult to answer.
> I love Rose, Donna and Clara.
> But maybe Martha, as she's so underrated.


I like Rose and Clara too. I think Donna may be my favorite.

Martha just makes me sad. I like her plenty, but she definitely had the most depressing companion experience.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not only did I often, but I have owned platforms, tank tops and worn the make up.
> On stage, too!


ON STAGE!!! Please explain...


----------



## Prairie Mom

@jaizei 

Here's the songs I mentioned...

Kate Bush 1986





The Futureheads "Hounds of Love" remake 2004 (I forgot this came out so much later! I LERVE this version!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

I need to log off and finish cooking some lasagna so my family doesn't starve 

When I come back, I expect an excellent spandex story in my Alerts from Adam!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Kate Bush is a she. The same girls who were listening to stuff like The Cure and Siouxsie and the Banshees would have also owned some Kate Bush. She did a song called "Hounds of Love" that actually has her mimicking dog barking sounds She sings it...it's not like "Who let the dogs OUT!!!"  Then in the 90's a lesser known band named "The Futureheads" remade "The Hounds of Love" complete with their own version of barking. I love them both Equally which is hard for most remakes.
> 
> I'll try to post both songs and tag you. Then I'm off to finish my lasagna


Not just girls like Kate Bush! 
Lasagna, yuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyy.
Is Kate pasta best ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I like Rose and Clara too. I think Donna may be my favorite.
> 
> Martha just makes me sad. I like her plenty, but she definitely had the most depressing companion experience.


Oh, true, though she ends up married to Mickey!!!! 
And she spent some time with Torchwood, too .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> ON STAGE!!! Please explain...


I used to do stand up comedy at a huge night club/pub/ bar complex and some evenings there was karaoke and i would dress the part. 
I often did karaoke and stripping but not usually in costume.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I need to log off and finish cooking some lasagna so my family doesn't starve
> 
> When I come back, I expect an excellent spandex story in my Alerts from Adam!!!


Let them eat cake.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Let them eat cake.


Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble ! Wibble!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was that an I-Spy suggestion, or just an off the wall comment ?


Ohhhh ya know. My fork and spoon are ON the wall


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> View attachment 157954


One of the best episodes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night, Cold Dark Room.
See you all on Monday moaning.
Ta ra!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We have the 'Mari Lwyd' which, to sum it up briefly, is a horse's skull dressed up and paraded round the houses at Christmas/New Year by a group of men for a singing and leg pulling competition and everyone ends up drunk. Sounds like a usual night in my area and this Mari Lwyd looks a bit like Boy George.
> View attachment 157927




its like something out the wicker man!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How was the Doctor Who Season Finale? No details!, but was it good??
> 
> I have to run, but I wanted to pop in and tell you the whacky dream I had last night. I had two whacky dreams actually, but ONE* involved A FORUM MEMBER!!!* Please go ahead and imagine it was yourself...ha ha ha!
> 
> The dream was weird and took place in a small airport. I was trying to get my parents to their terminal, but instead of security checkpoints, you had to play weird whacky games to get to the next point in the airport. Some of these weird game stations, were trivia games, video games, and even a giant game board (like the game "MouseTrap")! Any way, a random member on the forum was texting me to help me get my parents through the weird checkpoints and solve the games so I could quickly get them to their plane. They were texting me through every step like my own weird Obi Wan Kenobi
> 
> --I take this as a sign that I'm spending too much time on the forum
> 
> MUST LOG OFF NOW...hee hee




dreams facinate me, it's funny how the brain works.. that sounds awesome!!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all!


Good afternoon (just), John! 
Hoping your day is going smoothly and you're feeling brighter today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Monday, Cold Dark Roommates.
Here's to everyone having a super day!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Monday, Cold Dark Roommates.
> Here's to everyone having a super day!


Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon (just), John!
> Hoping your day is going smoothly and you're feeling brighter today.




reloaded the fridge this morning, so getting Monday over as soon as  

hope you're having a good day off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning


Good morning to you, Shannon! 
How are you this fine (here at least) day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> reloaded the fridge this morning, so getting Monday over as soon as
> 
> hope you're having a good day off


Relaxing so far, but just going up to waterproof the laboratory roof, which I've been putting off all summer. 
I think it's a bout time wifey went out to restock our fridge.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Relaxing so far, but just going up to waterproof the laboratory roof, which I've been putting off all summer.
> I think it's a bout time wifey went out to restock our fridge.



sounds fun  , I'm not to fond of hights.. had a few falls. that's reminded me, need to call factors about our roof!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

t


johnandjade said:


> sounds fun  , I'm not to fond of hights.. had a few falls. that's reminded me, need to call factors about our roof!


We have flat roofs here, and the lab is built on the big flat terrace roof so is only seven feet above this, no height to worry about.
Shouldn't take long to resurface and grout it today and waterproof it tomorrow or when I next have time.


----------



## johnandjade

called factors, someone was out today to assess apparently.

well you said that 6months ago and nothing got done (says me) , this has been going on for 2years and we now have mould... if nothing is done soon I'll be seaking leagle advice. 

probably won't make a difference lol


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> called factors, someone was out today to assess apparently.
> 
> well you said that 6months ago and nothing got done (says me) , this has been going on for 2years and we now have mould... if nothing is done soon I'll be seaking leagle advice.
> 
> probably won't make a difference lol


The threat may help, I suppose. 
Got my roof done!!!
Will add the waterproofy stuff next time I have a chance.
Very tired now, but back to bookcases if I have enough energy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Excellent!!! 
Our Cold Dark Room is very big, so maybe we are the same place ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I'm going home early. I'm still ill and now I'm treating four of my RF torts for roundworms.
I have to feed them separately so that I can make sure that they don't get too much. It's the powdered type mixed in with Mazuri slush.
This is the second treatment and they are responding well. Three of these I got from Miami and they tested for them. I treated them, too. It seems to have gotten worse. I found whole, live worms in the poo inside one of the ponds.
What great timing.
I have medicated them by just their weight. This is pretty simple because they are are all nearly identical in weight and size.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello guys!
Well today my friend pushed me jokingly and I fell into a bush and scratched/bruised my stomach 
I don't even know how I managed to talk into the only bush there but I did


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm going home early. I'm still ill and now I'm treating four of my RF torts for roundworms.
> I have to feed them separately so that I can make sure that they don't get too much. It's the powdered type mixed in with Mazuri slush.
> This is the second treatment and they are responding well. Three of these I got from Miami and they tested for them. I treated them, too. It seems to have gotten worse. I found whole, live worms in the poo inside one of the ponds.
> What great timing.


Oh dear, Ed, sorry to hear you're still unwell, hope you're at least getting a bit better. 
It's never good timing, but this time of year is always worse.
Hope the Redfoots and your good self make speedy recoveries.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you, Shannon!
> How are you this fine (here at least) day ?


Hi Adam. Doing ok. Working at the groomers now it's a bit slow today. How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys!
> Well today my friend pushed me jokingly and I fell into a bush and scratched/bruised my stomach
> I don't even know how I managed to talk into the only bush there but I did


Back to the usual routine!
Hi, Spuds Mum, I expect the bush was lurking waiting for you, maybe even tailing you.
Hope the wounds aren't too grievous.


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm going home early. I'm still ill and now I'm treating four of my RF torts for roundworms.
> I have to feed them separately so that I can make sure that they don't get too much. It's the powdered type mixed in with Mazuri slush.
> This is the second treatment and they are responding well. Three of these I got from Miami and they tested for them. I treated them, too. It seems to have gotten worse. I found whole, live worms in the poo inside one of the ponds.
> What great timing.
> I have medicated them by just their weight. This is pretty simple because they are are all nearly identical in weight and size.


I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi Adam. Doing ok. Working at the groomers now it's a bit slow today. How about you?


Just done some roof repairs.
Now sorting out my water and electric bills and then bookcase assembly. 
All quite fun and relaxed, though.


----------



## spud's_mum

Spuds been busy...
I came home to his lettuce nearly gone, his water filthy and his terracotta pot moved around. 
Looks like he's had a party


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Spuds been busy...
> I came home to his lettuce nearly gone, his water filthy and his terracotta pot moved around.
> Looks like he's had a party


Yeah, while you were out he had all his mates round for a rave!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The threat may help, I suppose.
> Got my roof done!!!
> Will add the waterproofy stuff next time I have a chance.
> Very tired now, but back to bookcases if I have enough energy.




not bad for a day off!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent!!!
> Our Cold Dark Room is very big, so maybe we are the same place ?




it just popped into my head . great film


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not bad for a day off!


It's been done at a relaxed speed and has been quite fun! 
No complaints!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it just popped into my head . great film


Which film is it?
Don't think I've seen it.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which film is it?
> Don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Beetlejuice. 
Have seen it, but only once and I was very, very drunk.
Still, no excuse, must watch it again.
i'll get a copy tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel, happy Monday to you !


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel, happy Monday to you !


Hi Adam
Happy Monday to you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which film is it?
> Don't think I've seen it.




beetlejuice, is rather fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Happy Monday to you


Thanks.
Having a good day so far ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beetlejuice, is rather fun


I remember it being a good laugh, but it's all a bit hazy.


----------



## johnandjade

sneaky pint before heading home, kicked butt today! finished bang on time and head start on tomorrow 

beetlejuice me thinks tonight


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


>


Ha ha! good one


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys!
> Well today my friend pushed me jokingly and I fell into a bush and scratched/bruised my stomach
> I don't even know how I managed to talk into the only bush there but I did


You're so Graceful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sneaky pint before heading home, kicked butt today! finished bang on time and head start on tomorrow
> 
> beetlejuice me thinks tonight


Glad you had a good day! 
Enjoy your pint and evening.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> it just popped into my head . great film


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had a good day!
> Enjoy your pint and evening.




it's long gone! braving the elements now ( phone in a zip lock bag) no pubs on way home... but the shops half way


----------



## Prairie Mom

(***DW SPOILERS***Avert your eyes!)

So, Adam, last night the hubby and I treated ourselves to some milkshakes and bought DW season 9 from Amazon 
We watched the two first episodes (two-parter).

It was ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!! Brilliant! I have not been so excited about Doctor Who in ages! They're obviously still working on the latest Doctor's character and I couldn't be more pleased! He was back to being his brilliant self with all his extra senses. I got a huge kick out of the sunglasses and electric guitar on the tank, and was so happy to see him having some compassion again! I really liked how intelligent Clara was. I thought it was hilarious when Missy kept talking about possibly eating her and using her for sandwiches. LOVED LOVED the hand mines and Davros!!! So fabulous, original, and creepy! I enjoyed Colony Sarf quite a bit as well. I love it sooooo much! Looks like this season is heading off in a perfect direction. 

You'll be pleased to know that I was even mentioning you to my hubby. I kept saying how I couldn't wait to tell you how fantastic I think it is  So glad you spurred me on to give it a chance! WOO HOO!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> it's long gone! braving the elements now ( phone in a zip lock bag) no pubs on way home... but the shops half way


Good luck! Stay dry!


----------



## johnandjade

can we have a movie night boss??? we can all watch beetlejuice!! global synchronisation of shenora shaking heehee


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have to pop off as well. Super busy day and week ahead!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> can we have a movie night boss??? we can all watch beetlejuice!! global synchronisation of shenora shaking heehee


You know what...that's actually a really fun idea!!! I really think we should do that sometime! Seriouslly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Yep, i remember some of this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's long gone! braving the elements now ( phone in a zip lock bag) no pubs on way home... but the shops half way


I just shivered thinking about that walk in the dark, cold, wind and rain.
No fear!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Good luck! Stay dry!




no chance, it's going to be constantly pouring down here now. doesn't bother me though, used to it ... im the kind of person who jumps in puddles


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to pop off as well. Super busy day and week ahead!




have a good day, show Monday who's boss! (WARFACE) hooorahhh!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just shivered thinking about that walk in the dark, cold, wind and rain.
> No fear!




I shiver at the fact there is no caves on route


----------



## johnandjade

seriously giving thought to packing a bag and having a week away at the turn of the year, not sure the mrs would appreciate it though:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> (***DW SPOILERS***Avert your eyes!)
> 
> So, Adam, last night the hubby and I treated ourselves to some milkshakes and bought DW season 9 from Amazon
> We watched the two first episodes (two-parter).
> 
> It was ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!! Brilliant! I have not been so excited about Doctor Who in ages! They're obviously still working on the latest Doctor's character and I couldn't be more pleased! He was back to being his brilliant self with all his extra senses. I got a huge kick out of the sunglasses and electric guitar on the tank, and was so happy to see him having some compassion again! I really liked how intelligent Clara was. I thought it was hilarious when Missy kept talking about possibly eating her and using her for sandwiches. LOVED LOVED the hand mines and Davros!!! So fabulous, original, and creepy! I enjoyed Colony Sarf quite a bit as well. I love it sooooo much! Looks like this season is heading off in a perfect direction.
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that I was even mentioning you to my hubby. I kept saying how I couldn't wait to tell you how fantastic I think it is  So glad you spurred me on to give it a chance! WOO HOO!


SPOILER ALERT FOR DOCTOR WHO SEASON 9 EPISODES 1 and 2
Hooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not too keen on the sunglasses and tank bit myself, trying to make an older Doctor cool, but it's a bit of fun and Capaldi loved it. 
The guy, Bors, who was the Doctor's friend there and in one of the prequels digging wells,who gets 'Dalekised' is a friend of wifey's. 
The scenes with Davros and The Doctor and Clara with Missy were superb, great performances all.
The Daleks were a bit useless, a Dalek story where they kill no one ? But Colony Sarf was great! 
And the concept, first mentioned in 'Genesis of the Daleks', of whether you could kill a child if you knew he would grow up to be a mass murderer, is great. I love morality tales. 
Next up bootstrap paradox.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can we have a movie night boss??? we can all watch beetlejuice!! global synchronisation of shenora shaking heehee


How about Friday night ?
Beetlejuice NIght. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no chance, it's going to be constantly pouring down here now. doesn't bother me though, used to it ... im the kind of person who jumps in puddles


When i jump in a puddle, it's everybody else who gets wet.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How about Friday night ?
> Beetlejuice NIght. ?




sounds good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to pop off as well. Super busy day and week ahead!


Have a good day, Chrissy, speak to you soon about Under The Lake/ Before The Flood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> seriously giving thought to packing a bag and having a week away at the turn of the year, not sure the mrs would appreciate it though:/


Do so.
Can't she go with you ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do so.
> Can't she go with you ?




we are planning on going away around July for our 30th.... jades the 11th, im the 12th. 


im needing some me time though I think, would get a tent and pick a hill but weather don't agree! its not a domestic or anything, i just need to switch off and tune out from everything now and then. (used to be chemically induced holidays) not the nasty stuff though!


----------



## johnandjade

need to think of a film to watch tonight now... hmmm, a scary or a funny?


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> need to think of a film to watch tonight now... hmmm, a scary or a funny?



Can yo go wrong with Blankman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we are planning on going away around July for our 30th.... jades the 11th, im the 12th.
> 
> 
> im needing some me time though I think, would get a tent and pick a hill but weather don't agree! its not a domestic or anything, i just need to switch off and tune out from everything now and then. (used to be chemically induced holidays) not the nasty stuff though!


Know what you mean.
i go away alone sometimes, just to blow away the cobwebs and relax without having someone else to worry about. 
I was going to go away this autumn lone to visit the south of the country to collect fossils and to Mauretania to look at the Sulcatas in the wild, but poor health has intervened.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> need to think of a film to watch tonight now... hmmm, a scary or a funny?


Scary !!!!
if we're doing the funny on Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Can yo go wrong with Blankman?


Well, yes.
I've not seen it but heard it's rubbish.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Can yo go wrong with Blankman?




never seen it? settled on hukson hawk


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Know what you mean.
> i go away alone sometimes, just to blow away the cobwebs and relax without having someone else to worry about.
> I was going to go away this autumn lone to visit the south of the country to collect fossils and to Mauretania to look at the Sulcatas in the wild, but poor health has intervened.




I've still that pleasure to look forward to , last year in my 20's, mind im in Scotland so it's nearly mid life crisis time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> never seen it? settled on hukson hawk


Enjoy! 
This is one I have seen (unfortunately).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've still that pleasure to look forward to , last year in my 20's, mind im in Scotland so it's nearly mid life crisis time


I've been in my mid-life crisis since i was about 8.
It's been fun!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!
> This is one I have seen (unfortunately).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been in my mid-life crisis since i was about 8.
> It's been fun!




hear hear! is actually one of the ladybird books on mid life crisis... (if wifeys needing ideas for your new year tree  ) and also one on the hipster!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hear hear! is actually one of the ladybird books on mid life crisis... (if wifeys needing ideas for your new year tree  ) and also one on the hipster!


Yep, we're getting some of those from Santa!


----------



## johnandjade

still game on netfix!! usa I think too, highly recommended


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


>




PG 15!!!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> PG 15!!!



hmmm, there's even an exchange rate for parental warnings.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> Having a good day so far ?


Not bad, just got better with the arrival of my Secret Santa gift


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Not bad, just got better with the arrival of my Secret Santa gift


Hurrah!!!
Have you figured out who it's from ?
Are you going to open it now, or wait til Christmas ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!!!
> Have you figured out who it's from ?
> Are you going to open it now, or wait til Christmas ?


I have no idea who it's from. 
I just know they used Amazon
I'm going to wait until Christmas. The suspense will drive the hubby crazy more then me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I have no idea who it's from.
> I just know they used Amazon
> I'm going to wait until Christmas. The suspense will drive the hubby crazy more then me


And me!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me!


That's funny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's funny


Wibble!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys!
> Well today my friend pushed me jokingly and I fell into a bush and scratched/bruised my stomach
> I don't even know how I managed to talk into the only bush there but I did


Was it covered in bacon?
It could have been an 'ambush!


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me, hope everyone is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me, hope everyone is well.


Good evening, Lyn, i'm good, yourself ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn, i'm good, yourself ?


Not too bad apart from toothache, the crown falling off seems to have triggered it in the next tooth along. Have some strong painkillers which are working OK at the moment.
The dentist can't see me until 18th because I am a NHS patient so second class citizen!! Although now I am in pain I can ring again tomorrow morning and see if they can fit me in.
I should go private but I begrudge doing that when I've worked all my life, so contributed to but never had a penny off the state. I suppose I'm going to have to change to get treatment more quickly though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad apart from toothache, the crown falling off seems to have triggered it in the next tooth along. Have some strong painkillers which are working OK at the moment.
> The dentist can't see me until 18th because I am a NHS patient so second class citizen!! Although now I am in pain I can ring again tomorrow morning and see if they can fit me in.
> I should go private but I begrudge doing that when I've worked all my life, so contributed to but never had a penny off the state. I suppose I'm going to have to change to get treatment more quickly though.


Ow, toothaches one of the most horrible things.
It's weird how displacement makes it hurt the tooth next door.
Waiting 11 days is no fun.
Hope you can get a quicker one when you ring tomorrow .


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad apart from toothache, the crown falling off seems to have triggered it in the next tooth along. Have some strong painkillers which are working OK at the moment.
> The dentist can't see me until 18th because I am a NHS patient so second class citizen!! Although now I am in pain I can ring again tomorrow morning and see if they can fit me in.
> I should go private but I begrudge doing that when I've worked all my life, so contributed to but never had a penny off the state. I suppose I'm going to have to change to get treatment more quickly though.


Hi Lyn! *waves* 
Owie! I hope you get that tooth taken care of soon! I don't do well with tooth pain


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow, toothaches one of the most horrible things.
> It's weird how displacement makes it hurt the tooth next door.
> Waiting 11 days is no fun.
> Hope you can get a quicker one when you ring tomorrow .


Wibble


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow, toothaches one of the most horrible things.
> It's weird how displacement makes it hurt the tooth next door.
> Waiting 11 days is no fun.
> Hope you can get a quicker one when you ring tomorrow .


Me too! I hate dentists - just don't trust them anymore,


AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn! *waves*
> Owie! I hope you get that tooth taken care of soon! I don't do well with tooth pain


Hi Noel, haven't had toothache for years but its just the worst thing when the painkillers wear off. I only hope they will see me tomorrow! How is your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too! I hate dentists - just don't trust them anymore,


Trouble is they're important, hardly incidental!


----------



## Lyn W

I shall have to use my gumption to find a new dentist.


----------



## Lyn W

Bedtime for me now!
My earlier trip to Ikea has worn me out this evening -
I was tired before I went so avoided their bed dept
in case I couldn't resist a little snooze.
Anyway see you all tomorrow - hopefully without my tooth problem but still with my tooth.
I see a root filling on the cards!!
Night night all have a good Tuesday and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I shall have to use my gumption to find a new dentist.


Hope you're filling better tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bedtime for me now!
> My earlier trip to Ikea has worn me out this evening -
> I was tired before I went so avoided their bed dept
> in case I couldn't resist a little snooze.
> Anyway see you all tomorrow - hopefully without my tooth problem but still with my tooth.
> I see a root filling on the cards!!
> Night night all have a good Tuesday and take care.


I actually did have a little lie down in the sofa section of the place i got my bookcases! 
Have a good sleep, and have a nice root-ine day tomorrow.
Night night, Lyn .


----------



## Prairie Mom

Psssss! <quietly looks around> tip-toe. tip-toe. tip-toe.

Everyone in my house is pretty grumpy-pants right now. <<<SHHHH! keep your voice down!!!> <I didn't tell them where I was going!!!>> I'm just going to quietly tip toe to my stash of feather pillows in this dark corner, grab one of those chocolate cake mugs from a million pages ago, and snuggle an armadillo or two. I'm going to be sneaking in a quick eppy of Doctor Who over here in the corner before I put the kids to bed. "Under the Lake" is next up. Don't tell my husband I'm watching it without him! SHHHHHHHHHhhhh! He's already pretty crabby! If you hear me snoring over here, just let me go. The kids can take care of themselves until morning....zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Psssss! <quietly looks around> tip-toe. tip-toe. tip-toe.
> 
> Everyone in my house is pretty grumpy-pants right now. <<<SHHHH! keep your voice down!!!> <I didn't tell them where I was going!!!>> I'm just going to quietly tip toe to my stash of feather pillows in this dark corner, grab one of those chocolate cake mugs from a million pages ago, and snuggle an armadillo or two. I'm going to be sneaking in a quick eppy of Doctor Who over here in the corner before I put the kids to bed. "Under the Lake" is next up. Don't tell my husband I'm watching it without him! SHHHHHHHHHhhhh! He's already pretty crabby! If you hear me snoring over here, just let me go. The kids can take care of themselves until morning....zzzzzzzzzzzzz




Look what you've done


----------



## jaizei

Because I needed Ric Flair in my head.


----------



## jaizei

@Prairie Mom have you watched *Wrestling Isn't Wrestling?*


----------



## jaizei

PG-13 (Language)


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Look what you've done


Dang! I'll have to remember this on YOUR birthday


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> @Prairie Mom have you watched *Wrestling Isn't Wrestling?*


Never even heard of it! Checking it out momentarily


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Psssss! <quietly looks around> tip-toe. tip-toe. tip-toe.
> 
> Everyone in my house is pretty grumpy-pants right now. <<<SHHHH! keep your voice down!!!> <I didn't tell them where I was going!!!>> I'm just going to quietly tip toe to my stash of feather pillows in this dark corner, grab one of those chocolate cake mugs from a million pages ago, and snuggle an armadillo or two. I'm going to be sneaking in a quick eppy of Doctor Who over here in the corner before I put the kids to bed. "Under the Lake" is next up. Don't tell my husband I'm watching it without him! SHHHHHHHHHhhhh! He's already pretty crabby! If you hear me snoring over here, just let me go. The kids can take care of themselves until morning....zzzzzzzzzzzzz


Enjoy the episode, Chrissy. we don't mind snoring here, most of the armadillos snore.
Have fun!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> PG-13 (Language)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Oh dang...it's a long one. I'll save it for tomorrow. Promise!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy the episode, Chrissy. we don't mind snoring here, most of the armadillos snore.
> Have fun!


I've been finding their soft breathing noises quite soothing....ahhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Look what you've done


I am speechless. 
People pay to watch this ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am speechless.
> People pay to watch this ?



Some do...I never did. It was on cable. I haven't really watched it since i was 13-ish.


----------



## Prairie Mom

COme here, little guy...goochie goochie goo!



Yes!! I really do! Come here little baby!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> PG-13 (Language)


Sorry, this video is totally unwatchable. 
Just awful.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm gonna snuggle and armadillo and THIS OWL...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not sure i'd bother.
Stick to Doctor Who.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure i'd bother.
> Stick to Doctor Who.


Theres an invisible ghosty top hat alien thingy in it. I approve of spooky things in top hats.

Honest to goodness...when I was little, I always imagine the boogey man in a top hat.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I used to also worry that a skeleton hand would reach out of the toilet when I flushed. I used to flush and RUNNNNNNNNN!!!!! If I had only had a glow in the dark toilet! See! It always comes back to that!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, this video is totally unwatchable.
> Just awful.



It's parody, without being familiar with the source it's harder to 'get'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm gonna snuggle and armadillo and THIS OWL...


Really lovely! 
That's more like it! 
Doesn't show it eating live food though!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Glow in the dark toilet, you'd never let me down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Theres an invisible ghosty top hat alien thingy in it. I approve of spooky things in top hats.
> 
> Honest to goodness...when I was little, I always imagine the boogey man in a top hat.


He's played by a British actor/comedian and is a Tivolian, remember the horrid cowardly mole man from the most conquered planet in the Universe from The God Complex ? (which is one of my favourite stories).


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really lovely!
> That's more like it!
> Doesn't show it eating live food though!


I can skip the eating. I'm a wuss. I dodge ants on the side walk.

We actually get huge Great Horned Owls in our giant cottonwood tree. We'll find their droppings in our yard full of fuzz and broken bits of bone.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's played by a British actor/comedian and is a Tivolian, remember the horrid cowardly mole man from the most conquered planet in the Universe from The God Complex ? (which is one of my favourite stories).


I couldn't remember which episode and had to look it up. The cool minotaur one! Now, I remember him. Same guy, huh? Fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I used to also worry that a skeleton hand would reach out of the toilet when I flushed. I used to flush and RUNNNNNNNNN!!!!! If I had only had a glow in the dark toilet! See! It always comes back to that!


Toilets seem to be very important in your life.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Toilets seem to be very important in your life.


that's a good point! I'll have to think about that for a while. I used to have reoccurring nightmares about tornadoes...do you think there's a connection!? I'm suddenly seeing the shape of a whirl pool going down a drain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's parody, without being familiar with the source it's harder to 'get'.


It's shown in the Uk and on satellite here. (though i've not watched it in Morocco).
I used to watch it in the early/mid 80's with my girlfriend, who was a fan.
Had The Undertaker and i think this Rik Flair, someone dressed as a cop and another as a clown.
I hated it but the girlfriend loved it, then she thought Godzilla was real (honestly). 
Why parody a parody ?
Why not, I suppose.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright...time to rally the troops and send them to bed so I can finish my episode. Good night, Adam!
Woooooo! @jaizei ! I totally got that stuck in your head on purpose!

This is Campbell. He's named after Bruce Campbell. "Gimme some sugar, baybeh."
He says "Good night" too. "Meow"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I can skip the eating. I'm a wuss. I dodge ants on the side walk.
> 
> We actually get huge Great Horned Owls in our giant cottonwood tree. We'll find their droppings in our yard full of fuzz and broken bits of bone.


Yes, owl pellets are fun to dissect .
We get several types here
Lovely animals, an old girlfriend's next door neighbour had several as pets including a huge Bengal eagle owl, still very light on your arm
Love 'em, though they're not very bright


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I couldn't remember which episode and had to look it up. The cool minotaur one! Now, I remember him. Same guy, huh? Fun!


No, no, no, not the same guy
Different actor, different character, but the same sneaky species 
Night night! 
Enjoy and see you tomorrow for a report!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> that's a good point! I'll have to think about that for a while. I used to have reoccurring nightmares about tornadoes...do you think there's a connection!? I'm suddenly seeing the shape of a whirl pool going down a drain!


As long as it doesn't drive u round the bend, I wouldn't worry
I'll have toi let it go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright...time to rally the troops and send them to bed so I can finish my episode. Good night, Adam!
> Woooooo! @jaizei ! I totally got that stuck in your head on purpose!
> 
> This is Campbell. He's named after Bruce Campbell. "Gimme some sugar, baybeh."
> He says "Good night" too. "Meow"
> View attachment 158055


Night Campbell . 
Night, Chrissy.
Tidgy and wifey would say goodnight but they are both already asleep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night everybody, gotta get some sleep now.
Night night Cold Dark Roomates.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See you tomorrow for a Turrific Tuesday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, John, don't know if you're up early or late, but take care and i'll not see you tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, John, don't know if you're up early or late, but take care and i'll not see you tomorrow!



trouble sleeping nos da mr adam, won't see you in the morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> trouble sleeping nos da mr adam, won't see you in the morning


Hope you get a few hours in, but it'll soon be time for you to get up!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


morning mr ed, feeling any better?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning mr ed, feeling any better?


Yes. Quite a bit better as of last night. Thanks.
When I was younger I could shake these things much easier. I'm going to make for one very sorry old man,(If I make it)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all!


Good morning, John!!
I have a lesson now, so will catch up later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Hilarious.
His moustache falling off and everything, brilliant playing to the camera.
Madness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Quite a bit better as of last night. Thanks.
> When I was younger I could shake these things much easier. I'm going to make for one very sorry old man,(If I make it)


Morning, Ed.
Very happy to hear you're on the road to recovery. 
Still, take it easy today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hilarious.
> His moustache falling off and everything, brilliant playing to the camera.
> Madness!




legendary


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Quite a bit better as of last night. Thanks.
> When I was younger I could shake these things much easier. I'm going to make for one very sorry old man,(If I make it)




glad you're feeling better


----------



## johnandjade

this went out spotless less than a month ago!




yip, thats a half eaten roll n bacon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Classy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No problem.
There's a 1/3 bottle of car wash left behind.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I made an appointment at a new vet much closer to my house for a fecal and blood test on my four worm riddled RF.
Hopefully, I'll like this place. The other one I use is an hour up the highway each way.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No problem.
> There's a 1/3 bottle of car wash left behind.




shame she doesn't know how to use it:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this went out spotless less than a month ago!
> View attachment 158065
> 
> 
> 
> yip, thats a half eaten roll n bacon!


What Ed said. 
Use your car as a dustbin and pay to get it cleaned when it becomes intolerable.
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shame she doesn't know how to use it:/


It's a she?
Sexist though it may be,that somehow makes it worse.


----------



## johnandjade

today's scotish world is clatty , ie this car was clatty until I cleaned it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a she?
> Sexist though it may be,that somehow makes it worse.




yip, wouldn't like to see her home! 3rd time I've had to clean it.. it keeps coming back with engine problems:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> today's scotish world is clatty , ie this car was clatty until I cleaned it
> View attachment 158067


Thanks, I didn't know that one.
I like to learn new words.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, wouldn't like to see her home! 3rd time I've had to clean it.. it keeps coming back with engine problems:/


Hmmmm.
By the way, I just learned that Rik Mayall died last year, i hadn't heard! 
I was a fan and saw him twice in theatre, once in Bath and once in Bristol.
i'm quite sad , now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> By the way, I just learned that Rik Mayall died last year, i hadn't heard!
> I was a fan and saw him twice in theatre, once in Bath and once in Bristol.
> i'm quite sad , now.




I remember hearing on the news  first I'd seen him was in 'bottom' , he was a funny chap  flashheart still wins the prize for me


----------



## johnandjade

just had a KFC for lunch, don't want to go back to work now:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I remember hearing on the news  first I'd seen him was in 'bottom' , he was a funny chap  flashheart still wins the prize for me


I saw him first in 'The Young Ones'. Wonderful for my age group at the time.
I saw Bottoms, 'Hooligan's Island' performed live at 'The Hippodrome' in Bristol, very rude violent and funny.
Then I saw him with wifey in the play 'Present Laughter' at the Theatre Royal, Bath, where wifey and I used to visit regularly and book the Royal Box! 
The play was rubbish, but Mayall was very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had a KFC for lunch, don't want to go back to work now:/


I'm just off up t waterproof the roof, so catch you later, I expect.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just off up t waterproof the roof, so catch you later, I expect.




good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good luck!


All done! 
That was very easy indeed, only took half an hour. 
The proof is in the pudding so am now eagerly awaiting a cloud burst, that we could really do with anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A very happy birthday to Kathy!!! .
@Momof4 
Hope you have a super day and that you have a smashing year ahead of you! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 158069


How very true! 
Good morning, Grandpa, wishing you a very good day.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 158069




Irish it up gramps


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All done!
> That was very easy indeed, only took half an hour.
> The proof is in the pudding so am now eagerly awaiting a cloud burst, that we could really do with anyway.




way hay!! fancy doing mine



right behind the armadillo, basin in place to catch the water.. its like Chinese drip torcher


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> way hay!! fancy doing mine
> View attachment 158076
> 
> 
> right behind the armadillo, basin in place to catch the water.. its like Chinese drip torcher


Pretty grim.
I think i'll pass thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Today's project if I can manage it,is to make a cart long enough to hold six totes stacked 2 high and still narrow enough to pass through the doors of my patio outside and into the sunroom where the torts will have to sleep at least a few nights this year. The sunroom has a heater and my totes have large vent holes for fresh air transfer. I have lots of fresh hay and shredded newspaper bedding.
It should be good enough for short periods
Otherwise I've got to run some new electric out back for three more heated houses.
I'd rather not. Last year we had a grand total of three nights that dropped below 52 degrees.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> Irish it up gramps


OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today's project if I can manage it,is to make a cart long enough to hold six totes stacked 2 high and still narrow enough to pass through the doors of my patio outside and into the sunroom where the torts will have to sleep at least a few nights this year. The sunroom has a heater and my totes have large vent holes for fresh air transfer. I have lots of fresh hay and shredded newspaper bedding.
> It should be good enough for short periods
> Otherwise I've got to run some new electric out back for three more heated houses.
> I'd rather not. Last year we had a grand total of three nights that dropped below 52 degrees.


Good luck with that.
It does seem rather excessive to build three heated house for a few nights cold weather. 
And with global warming this should become less of a problem!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that.
> It does seem rather excessive to build three heated house for a few nights cold weather.
> And with global warming this should become less of a problem!




no such thing as global warming... perfectly normal to get away with a t shirt in Scotland in December:/


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just off up t waterproof the roof, so catch you later, I expect.


Will you come and do mine while you're at it, please?


----------



## johnandjade

driving lesson again tonight, a 1ltr citron after I've just been driving this



boo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> driving lesson again tonight, a 1ltr citron after I've just been driving this
> View attachment 158096
> 
> 
> boo



Hi John
The shape of things to come maybe! Hope you have a good lesson!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that.
> It does seem rather excessive to build three heated house for a few nights cold weather.
> And with global warming this should become less of a problem!


Yes it will probably be warmer but you may need to build them on stilts up out of the flood water.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> The shape of things to come maybe! Hope you have a good lesson!




I wish! I'll maby manage a new pair of shoes! hows miss womblyn?


----------



## meech008

Hello hello!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I wish! I'll maby manage a new pair of shoes! hows miss womblyn?


Not too bad thanks John. The toothache seems to have subsided which is just as well as couldn't get an emergency appointment today - have to try again tomorrow - doesn't seem like an emergency treatment service to me!! Hopefully it won't suddenly flare up again,it is too busy in work with Xmas concerts and treats etc.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello hello!


Hi meech you having a good day?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello hello!




allo!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks John. The toothache seems to have subsided which is just as well as couldn't get an emergency appointment today - have to try again tomorrow - doesn't seem like an emergency treatment service to me!! Hopefully it won't suddenly flare up again,it is too busy in work with Xmas concerts and treats etc.




glad it's not too bad, toothache really is the worst clove oil on standby?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech you having a good day?


I am having a good day! I'm feeling much much better than I was and I'm enjoying a nice bowl of Ramen noodles as lunch


----------



## meech008

How is everyone else?


----------



## johnandjade

I ordered a Bluetooth speaker today for work.... constantly playing xmas songs on the radio just now :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad it's not too bad, toothache really is the worst clove oil on standby?


I just have really strong painkillers which did the trick last night and last a good 8 hours so didn't affect my sleep. I'm really hoping it will go away all together until my appointment when hopefully they'll x ray and see what's going on.
I bought Lola a kiddies play tunnel in Ikea last night and just put it in his room he is curious but just walking around it at the moment.
At 1.5 meters and about 50cm diameter its much bigger than his kitty play tunnel - he doesn't really know what to make of it.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> I ordered a Bluetooth speaker today for work.... constantly playing xmas songs on the radio just now :/


I love christmas songs!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I ordered a Bluetooth speaker today for work.... constantly playing xmas songs on the radio just now :/


We have been practicing songs since the middle of Oct so know how you feel!
Ohoh - Lola is in the tunnel wish I had a camera to show you. He's lying in the middle of it having a good look around.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I just have really strong painkillers which did the trick last night and last a good 8 hours so didn't affect my sleep last night. I'm really hoping it will go away all together until my appointment when hopefully they'll x ray and see what's going on.
> I bought Lola a kiddies play tunnel in Ikea last night and just put it in his room he is curious but just walking around it at the moment.
> At 1.5 meters and about 50cm diameter its much bigger than his kitty play tunnel - he doesn't really know what to make of it.




one spoiled tort


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> How is everyone else?


Not too bad at all thanks meech, hunkered down for the evening - its dark, wet and much colder (about 7'C) so don't want to go anywhere.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We have been practicing songs since the middle of Oct so know how you feel!
> Ohoh - Lola is in the tunnel wish I had a camera to show you. He's lying in the middle of it having a good look around.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> one spoiled tort


I couldn't resist it - it was only £10 and he loves his little tunnel.


----------



## Lyn W

have a few things to do - will see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't resist it - it was only £10 and he loves his little tunnel.




i made fido a hobbit hole, empty juice bottle and a basin..


----------



## johnandjade

time to go broom broom, not even had time for my tea yet


----------



## spud's_mum

So today I decided that I would like another rodent.
As I've always had a pet in my room, I don't like it being silent.

Cheddars passing was heartbreaking, as were all the others.

And I'm definitely not trying to replace him in any way shape or form.

I bought the subject up to my mum and she said we won't get anything before Christmas but she will think about it.

So I've started planning now so it's something to look forward to instead of just getting upset about cheddar.

I'll probably go for gerbils, although I did consider robo hamsters but the they tend to be quite nippy and as their so small they can fit through caps in the bars sometimes so they ideally need a plastic cage.

I was thinking of names:
So far I have:
Buzz and woody (for boys)
Or pip and squeak (for girls)

I miss my little cheds (and all the others) but at least I have something to look forward to.
I do hope my parents let me, I hate being alone in my room.

Anyway, how are you guys?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no such thing as global warming... perfectly normal to get away with a t shirt in Scotland in December:/


I would be dead in seconds!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will you come and do mine while you're at it, please?


Not you as well!!!! 
I would if I could, but I'm not going over there in this weather!
Maybe in the summer if you have one next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> driving lesson again tonight, a 1ltr citron after I've just been driving this
> View attachment 158096
> 
> 
> boo


Which one's better ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello hello!


Hello, Meech!!! 
How are you ?
I've just finished my teaching for the day! 
Hurrah!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks John. The toothache seems to have subsided which is just as well as couldn't get an emergency appointment today - have to try again tomorrow - doesn't seem like an emergency treatment service to me!! Hopefully it won't suddenly flare up again,it is too busy in work with Xmas concerts and treats etc.


I'm never too busy for treats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just have really strong painkillers which did the trick last night and last a good 8 hours so didn't affect my sleep. I'm really hoping it will go away all together until my appointment when hopefully they'll x ray and see what's going on.
> I bought Lola a kiddies play tunnel in Ikea last night and just put it in his room he is curious but just walking around it at the moment.
> At 1.5 meters and about 50cm diameter its much bigger than his kitty play tunnel - he doesn't really know what to make of it.


It'll keep him entertained, at least.
I expect he'll soon pluck up the courage to have a peek inside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i made fido a hobbit hole, empty juice bottle and a basin..
> View attachment 158104
> View attachment 158105


That's terrific! 
Simple but imaginative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> So today I decided that I would like another rodent.
> As I've always had a pet in my room, I don't like it being silent.
> 
> Cheddars passing was heartbreaking, as were all the others.
> 
> And I'm definitely not trying to replace him in any way shape or form.
> 
> I bought the subject up to my mum and she said we won't get anything before Christmas but she will think about it.
> 
> So I've started planning now so it's something to look forward to instead of just getting upset about cheddar.
> 
> I'll probably go for gerbils, although I did consider robo hamsters but the they tend to be quite nippy and as their so small they can fit through caps in the bars sometimes so they ideally need a plastic cage.
> 
> I was thinking of names:
> So far I have:
> Buzz and woody (for boys)
> Or pip and squeak (for girls)
> 
> I miss my little cheds (and all the others) but at least I have something to look forward to.
> I do hope my parents let me, I hate being alone in my room.
> 
> Anyway, how are you guys?


Does Monty sleep on the sofa, then ?
And Spud's not in our room, either ?
What'a robo hamster, sounds like a terrifying sci-fi thingy?
Call them Adam and Adam. Great names.
I'm well thank you, had a very good weekend and today's been nice, too. 
I


----------



## johnandjade

beer time  no crashes though a few nasty people cut me up grrr


----------



## mike taylor

I'm scared of the dark . So I only pop in to say ........What's up Adam . O here is some more air freshener . Dang armadillos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time  no crashes though a few nasty people cut me up grrr


Having a crash during a driving lesson is not a good idea! 
Enjoy your beer.
We've run out, so wifey's been ordered to get some on the way home. 
Just having a coffee in the meantime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm scared of the dark . So I only pop in to say ........What's up Adam . O here is some more air freshener . Dang armadillos!


Thanks, Mike, it does get a bit stinky in here (and it's not just the armadillos!).
I somehow doubt you're really afraid of the dark ?
It's the cold I don't like.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Having a crash during a driving lesson is not a good idea!
> Enjoy your beer.
> We've run out, so wifey's been ordered to get some on the way home.
> Just having a coffee in the meantime.







asda's own these days, watching the pennies just now :/ , its only 3.5% but tastes ok. live acoustic set by noel gallager on iplayer, jades away out throwing straws at the pizza. i love Tuesdays  fido has decided to sleep with food on his mind



well played wifey


----------



## johnandjade

feed me


----------



## johnandjade

mince and tatties in the microwave for me tea  , it's brilliant with reggie reggie sauce! still alot of effort though:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 158124
> 
> 
> asda's own these days, watching the pennies just now :/ , its only 3.5% but tastes ok. live acoustic set by noel gallager on iplayer, jades away out throwing straws at the pizza. i love Tuesdays  fido has decided to sleep with food on his mind
> View attachment 158125
> 
> 
> well played wifey


Sorta keeping an eye on his grub whilst kipping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> feed me
> View attachment 158126


Super photos again.
He's a really gorgeous tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mince and tatties in the microwave for me tea  , it's brilliant with reggie reggie sauce! still alot of effort though:/


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not sure what I'm having tonight.
Just munching some cheese while I await the return of wifey.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does Monty sleep on the sofa, then ?
> And Spud's not in our room, either ?
> What'a robo hamster, sounds like a terrifying sci-fi thingy?
> Call them Adam and Adam. Great names.
> I'm well thank you, had a very good weekend and today's been nice, too.
> I


A robo hamster ( roborovski hamster) is one of the smallest breeds of hamster. They are about the size of a 50p coin when you buy them!

Here's a full grown one


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super photos again.
> He's a really gorgeous tort.



fankoo it's brilliant having a camera on the phone, poor fella has it is stuck in his face since we got him. (will try find an old one)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Not sure what I'm having tonight.
> Just munching some cheese while I await the return of wifey.




(bows head and shuffling feet) I actually had some da railed triangles before I went out


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> A robo hamster ( roborovski hamster) is one of the smallest breeds of hamster. They are about the size of a 50p coin when you buy them!
> 
> Here's a full grown one
> View attachment 158127




i'd loose that in a second! very cute looking through


----------



## johnandjade

baby fido!






I really should update his album


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> A robo hamster ( roborovski hamster) is one of the smallest breeds of hamster. They are about the size of a 50p coin when you buy them!
> 
> Here's a full grown one
> View attachment 158127


Very sweet.
Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

have to laugh...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (bows head and shuffling feet) I actually had some da railed triangles before I went out


Ahem!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> (bows head and shuffling feet) I actually had some da railed triangles before I went out




ahh! auto correct strikes again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 158130
> 
> 
> baby fido!
> View attachment 158131
> View attachment 158132
> View attachment 158133
> 
> 
> 
> I really should update his album


Yup! 
It's amazing how big they get so quickly, when i look back at pictures of Tidgy now, she was so small I can hardly believe she's the same tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have to laugh...
> View attachment 158134


Ha de ha!!! 
i'm glad I'm safe in my pedestrianized zone in the middle of Morocco.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> It's amazing how big they get so quickly, when i look back at pictures of Tidgy now, she was so small I can hardly believe she's the same tortoise!




not seen enough pics of tidgy


----------



## johnandjade

so much better on his own! ( I'm not a liam fan)


----------



## johnandjade

if old saint nic had to sign a contract when he took on the job, ......


do you think he had to sign a 'santa clause' ??


----------



## johnandjade

result!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad at all thanks meech, hunkered down for the evening - its dark, wet and much colder (about 7'C) so don't want to go anywhere.


Is your tooth feeling better!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Meech!!!
> How are you ?
> I've just finished my teaching for the day!
> Hurrah!!!!


I'm well! Feeling better finally. 37 day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not seen enough pics of tidgy


I don't take pictures myself, but wifey has taken a few.


Here's one that shows clearly where the scute was cut out of her, but has now healed a different colour.
Top rightish of photo.


Yes, i know, tomato and cabbage, but we run out of food here sometimes. 


A night time excursion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm well! Feeling better finally. 37 day!


Hurrrrrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And huuuuuurrrrrrrrrraaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't take pictures myself, but wifey has taken a few.
> View attachment 158138
> 
> Here's one that shows clearly where the scute was cut out of her, but has now healed a different colour.
> Top rightish of photo.
> View attachment 158140
> 
> Yes, i know, tomato and cabbage, but we run out of food here sometimes.
> View attachment 158142
> 
> A night time excursion




 lovely looking lady... tidgy too  

what happened with her scute?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


>







they were ment for xmas :/ oops!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lovely looking lady... tidgy too
> 
> what happened with her scute?


Thought you knew.
The people I rescued her from cut it out and used it to make a necklace. 
She had a hole in her virtually down to the bone, which i washed every day, sometimes more often to keep clean and slowly if healed over all the soft, yellowish nastiness until it's sort of normal now. 
Poor girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 158143
> 
> 
> 
> they were ment for xmas :/ oops!


Ooooooopppppssssss!!!!!!!!!
But yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought you knew.
> The people I rescued her from cut it out and used it to make a necklace.
> She had a hole in her virtually down to the bone, which i washed every day, sometimes more often to keep clean and slowly if healed over all the soft, yellowish nastiness until it's sort of normal now.
> Poor girl.



 lucky you saved her, well done sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps


Hello, there Noel!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hello peeps




allo allo! how are we today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam
Hi John 
*Big Wave to both*
I'm tired but good


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought you knew.
> The people I rescued her from cut it out and used it to make a necklace.
> She had a hole in her virtually down to the bone, which i washed every day, sometimes more often to keep clean and slowly if healed over all the soft, yellowish nastiness until it's sort of normal now.
> Poor girl.


I'm so glad she is with you. 
People can be horrible


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Hi John
> *Big Wave to both*
> I'm tired but good




 , coffee will help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lucky you saved her, well done sir!


They were kicking her and her sister around the apartment twisting their limbs around in opposite directions and using them as toy cars involving head on collisions. Being fed on meat fat and biscuits.
I managed to liberate Tidgy, but not the other one. it was dead within days. 
For weeks afterwards Tidgy was terrified of everything and I stayed with her (after she'd settled in a bit) hours every day, hand feeding her ,as she couldn't eat any other way, to start, as her neck was hurt. She used to stretch it out sideways as far as it would go and scream soundlessly. 
She now has a very close bond with me, trusts me entirely, Is confident and not afraid of people as long as she's in the apartment, and loves being rubbed on the head and shell . 
She is a delight, she so fought to live, and enjoys the happy life she deserves.She comes when i call (usually) and stretches in joy when i sing to her or call her "good girl" several times. 
My lovely little girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Hi John
> *Big Wave to both*
> I'm tired but good


 to good
 to tired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm so glad she is with you.
> People can be horrible


She will be with me for the rest of my life!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They were kicking her and her sister around the apartment twisting their limbs around in opposite directions and using them as toy cars involving head on collisions. Being fed on meat fat and biscuits.
> I managed to liberate Tidgy, but not the other one. it was dead within days.
> For weeks afterwards Tidgy was terrified of everything and I stayed with her (after she'd settled in a bit) hours every day, hand feeding her ,as she couldn't eat any other way, to start, as her neck was hurt. She used to stretch it out sideways as far as it would go and scream soundlessly.
> She now has a very close bond with me, trusts me entirely, Is confident and not afraid of people as long as she's in the apartment, and loves being rubbed on the head and shell .
> She is a delight, she so fought to live, and enjoys the happy life she deserves.She comes when i call (usually) and stretches in joy when i sing to her or call her "good girl" several times.
> My lovely little girl.




its a horrible thought . she is so lucky and sounds very grateful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey, Tidgy and i are all very, very lucky to have found each other.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey, Tidgy and i are all very, very lucky to have found each other.




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

documentary about the search for alien life now... 

I think it would be a crule twist of fate if we found it and WE had the advanced technology!


----------



## johnandjade

http://news.stv.tv/west-central/133...cued-from-ayrshire-beach-after-storm-desmond/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> documentary about the search for alien life now...
> 
> I think it would be a crule twist of fate if we found it and WE had the advanced technology!


Then we'd conquer them as soon as we could!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Is your tooth feeling better!


Yes thanks meech seems to have calmed down although I am keeping the pain killeers close by to be sure. Also still worried that I can't get the crown put back on until 18th. Private patients get priority for appointments!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> http://news.stv.tv/west-central/133...cued-from-ayrshire-beach-after-storm-desmond/


A happy story.
Hope they remove all those barnacles safely, poor turtle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> It's amazing how big they get so quickly, when i look back at pictures of Tidgy now, she was so small I can hardly believe she's the same tortoise!


I don't have any baby pics of Lola  but I bet he was really cute


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't have any baby pics of Lola  but I bet he was really cute


I'm sure he was! 
Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so much better on his own! ( I'm not a liam fan)


Did you hear his concert on radio the other night - think it was Radio 2


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure he was!
> Evening, Lyn.


Evening Adam, a late visit again! The time runs away with me in the evenings.
How was your day?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks meech seems to have calmed down although I am keeping the pain killeers close by to be sure. Also still worried that I can't get the crown put back on until 18th. Private patients get priority for appointments!


You'll have to forgive me, I'm not too familiar with your healthcare system. What do you mean private patients? Do they pay extra money or something? That's ridiculous to be denied healthcare in a reasonable time frame


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam, a late visit again! The time runs away with me in the evenings.
> How was your day?


Good, good , good! 
Good lessons, good time with Tidgy, good work done waterproofing my roof.
And a nice evening, wifey came back with beer, so happy! 
You ?


----------



## Lyn W

Not bad thanks very busy time of year in school.
Most of the morning is rehearsals for our concert,
hopefully it will all be alright on the day.
My class are cooking a turkey lunch tomorrow
so we'll all eat together and have a very festive meal.
I'm hoping to pick up a few tips from them to help me on Xmas Day.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You'll have to forgive me, I'm not too familiar with your healthcare system. What do you mean private patients? Do they pay extra money or something? That's ridiculous to be denied healthcare in a reasonable time frame


Hi again meech, it is a two tier system really.
Everyone has to pay for dental treatment but it's different rates,
- less if you are a National Health Service patient (like me) but you get less options.
or you can be a private patient and pay into schemes like Denplan, 
but you still pay more for treatment - which is more profitable for the dentist.
So many practices only take private patients now.
Even as a NHS patient if e.g. I want a white crown instead of a metal one (an ugly grey metal thing)
because that is classed as cosmetic I still have to pay private fees even though I am NHS.
So you are definitely a lesser mortal if you are not NHS.


----------



## Lyn W

....its past midnight and as it's panto season if I don't go now I will turn into a pumpkin - or whatever it was that happened to Cinderella.
So will see you all soon, enjoy the rest of your Tues or start of Weds and have a good day tomorrow.
Nos da, pawb.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not bad thanks very busy time of year in school.
> Most of the morning is rehearsals for our concert,
> hopefully it will all be alright on the day.
> My class are cooking a turkey lunch tomorrow
> so we'll all eat together and have a very festive meal.
> I'm hoping to pick up a few tips from them to help me on Xmas Day.


I shuddered when I read that. 
Kids cooking turkey?
is that safe ?
Enjoy and hope you learn something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....its past midnight and as it's panto season if I don't go now I will turn into a pumpkin - or whatever it was that happened to Cinderella.
> So will see you all soon, enjoy the rest of your Tues or start of Weds and have a good day tomorrow.
> Nos da, pawb.


Don't be silly, she didn't turn into a pumpkin! 
She turned into a slipper (or something). 
Nos da, have a great turkey fest tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A very happy birthday to Kathy!!! .
> @Momof4
> Hope you have a super day and that you have a smashing year ahead of you!
> Enjoy!



Thank you Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!!



Thought you'd missed this one for a mo.
Sincerely hope you had a great birthday weekend and actual day.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi again meech, it is a two tier system really.
> Everyone has to pay for dental treatment but it's different rates,
> - less if you are a National Health Service patient (like me) but you get less options.
> or you can be a private patient and pay into schemes like Denplan,
> but you still pay more for treatment - which is more profitable for the dentist.
> So many practices only take private patients now.
> Even as a NHS patient if e.g. I want a white crown instead of a metal one (an ugly grey metal thing)
> because that is classed as cosmetic I still have to pay private fees even though I am NHS.
> So you are definitely a lesser mortal if you are not NHS.


Well jeez, I'm sorry  I don't have dental insurance at all so I can understand that struggle


----------



## Prairie Mom

!!!!DOCTOR WHO SEASON 9 SPOILERS!!!!!



Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, no, not the same guy
> Different actor, different character, but the same sneaky species
> Night night!
> Enjoy and see you tomorrow for a report!


Hooray! I've finished the two-parter of "Under the Lake/Before the flood"  Good stuff!

I've been hosting a book club for about a year and a half. I enjoy sharing views/critiques/whatever probably a bit too much Well, it ain't no dern book, but here goes some random thoughts that came to my mind about the episode...
In no particular discernable order :

Appreciated the deaf character and use of sign language. Would have found it very fun and clever if the Tardis translated sign and both the Doctor and Clara could sign fluently, but I see how the use of sign added to the story.

I thought the Doctor's social flashcards were funny. "I am sorry for the loss of your loved one/friend/pet"--or however it went exactly  The cards are a funny idea.

I'm desperately missing the sonic screwdriver. There's no way this can last! I didn't think the sunglasses would be a permanent thing. Funny at first, now, not so much! There were a million times I wanted to see him use the sonic: on the ghosts, on the suspended animation capsule, and I wanted to see him try to sonic the closed blast doors that divided them. Plus, I like the swish of the wrist and the whirring sounds I like it being used to threaten Aliens, when it's just a screwdriver! 

Loved when the doctor gave the excited/horrified dialogue leading up to: "I want to kiss it to death." -Great stuff!

Liked the Beethoven time travel analogy and how it fit in the end of the episode.

I DO like the guitar. I could absolutely see your view on it, but I think it's different to have a doc who plays an instrument and I like that electric guitar bleeds into the credits. Yes, he dresses "cool," but I think he still acts like such a "fuddy-duddy" that I don't think it's too over the top. Besides the previous doctor wore an old fashioned "nerdier" ensemble. So, it works for me.

Loved when the deaf leader of the group poses the question to Clara about whether travelling with the Doctor has made her accustomed to sacrificing others' lives.

And finally! (Yes, I can talk and type! You've seen this already!), of course, I loved the Doctor jumping out of the sleep chamber. We all know it's coming, but still a fun bit of writing there 

Ta-da!

Now, I'm passing the talking quill over to you and going to bed


----------



## stojanovski92113

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!!


Happy Birthday!!! I hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks meech seems to have calmed down although I am keeping the pain killeers close by to be sure. Also still worried that I can't get the crown put back on until 18th. Private patients get priority for appointments!




I think you can get temporary fillings at the chemist, might be worth a try?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear his concert on radio the other night - think it was Radio 2




watched it last night on iplayer


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! must have been a tired boy last night, just woke on the sofa again:/ hope everyone is well, let's get Wednesday out the way then the weekend is in sight


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday @Momof4 !!


----------



## johnandjade

me on my way to work....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Y'all.
So sorry to read about your tooth, Lyn. 
I'm glad you're doing better, Adam.
This is the first day that there has been any big improvement with my cold/flu. I still have no energy though.
I ended up just going to Home Depot yesterday after work and BUYING a "garden Cart". It's metal with pneumatic tires and the sides come off.
In the box it was $90. I coulda made one for a little less. (The wheels are the expensive part.) So now I have an easier way of loading up the tort gang from the back yard and bringing them in from the frigid December 80 plus degree cold blasts.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Y'all.
> So sorry to read about your tooth, Lyn.
> I'm glad you're doing better, Adam.
> This is the first day that there has been any big improvement with my cold/flu. I still have no energy though.
> I ended up just going to Home Depot yesterday after work and BUYING a "garden Cart". It's metal with pneumatic tires and the sides come off.
> In the box it was $90. I coulda made one for a little less. (The wheels are the expensive part.) So now I have an easier way of loading up the tort gang from the back yard and bringing them in from the frigid December 80 plus degree cold blasts.




morning mr ed! love the idea , it's like the tort express 

sorry to hear your still not 100%, hope you're taking it easy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks. Work is almost as easy as staying home.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. Work is almost as easy as staying home.


----------



## johnandjade

can't believe the nonsense that's coming out of that idiot donald farts' mouth!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys! In the middle of my mid-terms. I'm going mad, hope everyone's doing ok I can't drop till I'm done with the exams, I have ton of things to study


----------



## mike taylor

johnandjade said:


> can't believe the nonsense that's coming out of that idiot donald farts' mouth!


Just a reminder ! No politics on the forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> !!!!DOCTOR WHO SEASON 9 SPOILERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hooray! I've finished the two-parter of "Under the Lake/Before the flood"  Good stuff!
> 
> I've been hosting a book club for about a year and a half. I enjoy sharing views/critiques/whatever probably a bit too much Well, it ain't no dern book, but here goes some random thoughts that came to my mind about the episode...
> In no particular discernable order :
> 
> Appreciated the deaf character and use of sign language. Would have found it very fun and clever if the Tardis translated sign and both the Doctor and Clara could sign fluently, but I see how the use of sign added to the story.
> 
> I thought the Doctor's social flashcards were funny. "I am sorry for the loss of your loved one/friend/pet"--or however it went exactly  The cards are a funny idea.
> 
> I'm desperately missing the sonic screwdriver. There's no way this can last! I didn't think the sunglasses would be a permanent thing. Funny at first, now, not so much! There were a million times I wanted to see him use the sonic: on the ghosts, on the suspended animation capsule, and I wanted to see him try to sonic the closed blast doors that divided them. Plus, I like the swish of the wrist and the whirring sounds I like it being used to threaten Aliens, when it's just a screwdriver!
> 
> Loved when the doctor gave the excited/horrified dialogue leading up to: "I want to kiss it to death." -Great stuff!
> 
> Liked the Beethoven time travel analogy and how it fit in the end of the episode.
> 
> I DO like the guitar. I could absolutely see your view on it, but I think it's different to have a doc who plays an instrument and I like that electric guitar bleeds into the credits. Yes, he dresses "cool," but I think he still acts like such a "fuddy-duddy" that I don't think it's too over the top. Besides the previous doctor wore an old fashioned "nerdier" ensemble. So, it works for me.
> 
> Loved when the deaf leader of the group poses the question to Clara about whether travelling with the Doctor has made her accustomed to sacrificing others' lives.
> 
> And finally! (Yes, I can talk and type! You've seen this already!), of course, I loved the Doctor jumping out of the sleep chamber. We all know it's coming, but still a fun bit of writing there
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Now, I'm passing the talking quill over to you and going to bed


Glad you liked it 
She was the second deaf actor in Doctor Who, but the first to use signing. I loved that the Doctor had dumped signing from his mind and replaced it with semaphore. 
I like the cards too. One of them referenced dropping off Sarah Jane in Aberdeen !
There's lots more to come of the sonic shades  
I want to kiss it to death!
A great monster, but not used enough, and how lucky that the desert living monster was conveniently next to a dam that could be broken! 
The two bootstrap paradoxes, Beethoven and the story were great, the idea of time travel used properly.(and in reality why it's impossible). 
I like the guitar version of the theme tune, but still not sure about the guitar as a prop.His speaker in the Tardis is from Magpie Electrics as seen in "The Idiot's Lantern" and the "clockwork squirrel" the Doctor mentioned previously is sat next to it! 
Clara is becoming the Doctor, this is important in the season arc. 
Good stuff!!!
Maisie Williams from Game of Thrones next! 
Enjoy!


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! In the middle of my mid-terms. I'm going mad, hope everyone's doing ok I can't drop till I'm done with the exams, I have ton of things to study




best of luck


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Just a reminder ! No politics on the forum.




my bad, sorry


----------



## stojanovski92113

Morning everyone. I hope everyone has a great Hump Day


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Cold Dark Roomers! I haven't been on in several days because we were getting Jacques all settled in!!! I started a thread in the Water Turtle section, titled "Meet Jacques!"


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought you knew.
> The people I rescued her from cut it out and used it to make a necklace.
> She had a hole in her virtually down to the bone, which i washed every day, sometimes more often to keep clean and slowly if healed over all the soft, yellowish nastiness until it's sort of normal now.
> Poor girl.



OH.MY.GAWD!!!!!     

How on God's green earth can supposedly intelligent beings do such a thing???!?!? 

Thanks goodness you got her Adam- I shudder to think what they might have come up with next. 
How did you manage to get her from them?????


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning everyone. I hope everyone has a great Hump Day




morning


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers! I haven't been on in several days because we were getting Jacques all settled in!!! I started a thread in the Water Turtle section, titled "Meet Jacques!"
> View attachment 158195
> View attachment 158196




way hey


----------



## stojanovski92113

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers! I haven't been on in several days because we were getting Jacques all settled in!!! I started a thread in the Water Turtle section, titled "Meet Jacques!"
> View attachment 158195
> View attachment 158196


Yeah so cute congrats


----------



## Moozillion

"And now for something completely different..."
Excerpts from a very silly little book called The Space Child's Mother Goose.

Probable-Possible, my black hen,
She lays eggs in the Relative When.
She doesn't lay eggs in the Positive Now
Because she's unable to Postulate How.

Little Miss Muffet
Sits on her tuffet 
In a nonchalant sort of way.
With her force field around her
The spider, the bounder,
Is not in the picture today. 

Little Bo-Peep
Has lost her sheep,
The radar has failed to find them.
They'll all, face to face,
Meet in parallel space,
Preceding their leaders behind them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! I hope you had a great day!!!


Hi, Shannon, and very special birthday to you, too!!!
Hope you get lots of lovely pressies, and all your friends and family can share a smashing day with you. 
May it be fun and cozy and may the year ahead bring you everything you want and more!!
Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! must have been a tired boy last night, just woke on the sofa again:/ hope everyone is well, let's get Wednesday out the way then the weekend is in sight


Afternoon, John!
been very busy this morning, so haven't had much time here and next lesson in 5 minutes! 
I'll have to catch you all later this evening! (in a couple of hours or so.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> me on my way to work....


Proably not much of an exaggeration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Y'all.
> So sorry to read about your tooth, Lyn.
> I'm glad you're doing better, Adam.
> This is the first day that there has been any big improvement with my cold/flu. I still have no energy though.
> I ended up just going to Home Depot yesterday after work and BUYING a "garden Cart". It's metal with pneumatic tires and the sides come off.
> In the box it was $90. I coulda made one for a little less. (The wheels are the expensive part.) So now I have an easier way of loading up the tort gang from the back yard and bringing them in from the frigid December 80 plus degree cold blasts.


Glad to hear you're a bit better too, Ed. 
I rarely have any energy anyway, so I'm used to that.
Good news about the cart! 
A photo of all the torts in transit would be nice if you could manage it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! In the middle of my mid-terms. I'm going mad, hope everyone's doing ok I can't drop till I'm done with the exams, I have ton of things to study


Nice to see you, Abdulla.
Good luck with your exams.
I'm good, thanks, excellent in fact! 
Hope to see more of you here after your exams are finished!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Shannon, and very special birthday to you, too!!!
> Hope you get lots of lovely pressies, and all your friends and family can share a smashing day with you.
> May it be fun and cozy and may the year ahead bring you everything you want and more!!
> Happy, happy birthday!


Thank you my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Just a reminder ! No politics on the forum.


Thank you, moderator Mike! 
Though you are quite right, of course.
But from a purely business perspective, I wouldn't deal with him and from a personal perspective he's off my Christmas card list.


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday shannon!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning
Happy Shannon !


----------



## johnandjade

think they'll notice if i take this home?


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! In the middle of my mid-terms. I'm going mad, hope everyone's doing ok I can't drop till I'm done with the exams, I have ton of things to study


Hi Abdulla and good luck with the exams!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers! I haven't been on in several days because we were getting Jacques all settled in!!! I started a thread in the Water Turtle section, titled "Meet Jacques!"
> View attachment 158195
> View attachment 158196


He's gorgeous!!
Seems to be finding his way around his new home.
Will look forward to seeing more of Jacques


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think they'll notice if i take this home?
> View attachment 158198


perks of the job???


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Lyn W

Happy birthday Shannon hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Afternoon!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Y'all.
> So sorry to read about your tooth, Lyn.
> I'm glad you're doing better, Adam.
> This is the first day that there has been any big improvement with my cold/flu. I still have no energy though.
> I ended up just going to Home Depot yesterday after work and BUYING a "garden Cart". It's metal with pneumatic tires and the sides come off.
> In the box it was $90. I coulda made one for a little less. (The wheels are the expensive part.) So now I have an easier way of loading up the tort gang from the back yard and bringing them in from the frigid December 80 plus degree cold blasts.


Fire up the Tortmobile!
Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Ed, still a way to go yet though so rest up when you can - at home or in work!!
Thankfully my tooth seems to have calmed down again for now so fingers crossed it will stay that way until I can see my dentist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning everyone. I hope everyone has a great Hump Day


Good morning!
Hope your birthday is going along nicely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers! I haven't been on in several days because we were getting Jacques all settled in!!! I started a thread in the Water Turtle section, titled "Meet Jacques!"
> View attachment 158195
> View attachment 158196


Oh, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He is gorgeous! 
I will pop over to Jacques' thread as soon as I can! 
i've been very busy today and still have a few things to sort out.
You must be very happy with him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OH.MY.GAWD!!!!!
> 
> How on God's green earth can supposedly intelligent beings do such a thing???!?!?
> 
> Thanks goodness you got her Adam- I shudder to think what they might have come up with next.
> How did you manage to get her from them?????


Hi, Bea, lovely to see you as always. 
The thing is here, is that if you compliment something enough and say how lovely it is, the owner is duty bound to offer it to you, though you should refuse at least twice before accepting. 
We learned this at the hotel we first stayed at while falling in love with the medina and looking for a home.
Wifey adored a waitresses earrings and so the waitress gave them to her. 
One must be careful how much one like something.
However, this meant I simply had to adore these poor little tortoises and I was offered the one that within the hour became named Tidgy, on the spot, but unfortunately, her sister was owned by another family whose child was staying there and, as they weren't there, this tort could not be offered. 
I impolitely accepted Tidgy at once and escaped before the children's tears or complaints began.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "And now for something completely different..."
> Excerpts from a very silly little book called The Space Child's Mother Goose.
> 
> Probable-Possible, my black hen,
> She lays eggs in the Relative When.
> She doesn't lay eggs in the Positive Now
> Because she's unable to Postulate How.
> 
> Little Miss Muffet
> Sits on her tuffet
> In a nonchalant sort of way.
> With her force field around her
> The spider, the bounder,
> Is not in the picture today.
> 
> Little Bo-Peep
> Has lost her sheep,
> The radar has failed to find them.
> They'll all, face to face,
> Meet in parallel space,
> Preceding their leaders behind them.


I like those! 
Very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday shannon!!





AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> Happy Shannon !


Just to ensure Shannon sees these.
@stojanovski92113


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think they'll notice if i take this home?
> View attachment 158198


Your neighbours would.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like those!
> Very good.


You know what happens when you encourage people: 

Little Jack Horner 
Sits in a corner
Extracting cube roots to infinity,
An assignment for boys
That will minimize noise
And produce a more peaceful vicinity.

See Saw
Margery Daw
Recurs in a future dimension.
Since, in the past, 
She won't work very fast,
Her wages are held in suspension. 

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall.
At three o'clock he had his great fall.
The king set the time machine back to two.
Now Humpty's unscrambled and good as new. 

FINIS!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just to ensure Shannon sees these.
> @stojanovski92113



Likely excuse.

@stojanovski92113


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea, lovely to see you as always.
> The thing is here, is that if you compliment something enough and say how lovely it is, the owner is duty bound to offer it to you, though you should refuse at least twice before accepting.
> We learned this at the hotel we first stayed at while falling in love with the medina and looking for a home.
> Wifey adored a waitresses earrings and so the waitress gave them to her.
> One must be careful how much one like something.
> However, this meant I simply had to adore these poor little tortoises and I was offered the one that within the hour became named Tidgy, on the spot, but unfortunately, her sister was owned by another family whose child was staying there and, as they weren't there, this tort could not be offered.
> I impolitely accepted Tidgy at once and escaped before the children's tears or complaints began.




So coveting is cool?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Evening!


----------



## jaizei

Whoops, forgot the @stojanovski92113


----------



## jaizei

If we got our act together we could make this a 'thing'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You know what happens when you encourage people:
> 
> Little Jack Horner
> Sits in a corner
> Extracting cube roots to infinity,
> An assignment for boys
> That will minimize noise
> And produce a more peaceful vicinity.
> 
> See Saw
> Margery Daw
> Recurs in a future dimension.
> Since, in the past,
> She won't work very fast,
> Her wages are held in suspension.
> 
> Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall.
> At three o'clock he had his great fall.
> The king set the time machine back to two.
> Now Humpty's unscrambled and good as new.
> 
> FINIS!


Yep, I do.
That's why I like to encourage people!
It reminds me of a comedy horror story called 'The Fat Thing' about a monster that became a serial killer of people with the same names as nursery rhyme characters.
For example :
Little Jack Horner ,
Sat in his corner,
Eyeing his guest on the sly,
The Fat Thing had found him,
It mashed him and ground him
And put what was left in a pie.

Or
Old Mother Hubbard,
Went to the cupboard,
To get her poor dog a bone.
The The Fat Thing was there,
All skin and no hair,
And Old Mother Hubbard got done.

And 
Little Bo Beep 
Had lost her sheep,
The Fat Thing it followed behind her.
It trailed her home,
To where she lived all alone,
And proceeded to mash her and grind her.

And the stories classic line :
The Fat Thing was "somewhere in the central London system, cleverly disguised as central London sewage."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Likely excuse.
> 
> @stojanovski92113



What other motive would i have ?


Lyn W said:


> Happy birthday Shannon hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What other motive would i have ?


Oops, I also forgot the @stojanovski92113


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What other motive would i have ?


----------



## jaizei

Frivolous tagging

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## jaizei

Something I know nothing about, so obvs just a guess

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So coveting is cool?


No!
The point is it stops you from doing so.
Trouble is no one shows any interest in anything belonging to anybody else.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> The point is it stops you from doing so.
> Trouble is no one s



Seems like it would encourage it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If we got our act together we could make this a 'thing'.


I'm not having a 'thing' with you ! 
(perhaps the wink was not a good idea)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Frivolous tagging
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


Ah, i see! 
You mean like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@jaizei ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Something I know nothing about, so obvs just a guess
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


i know nothing about this either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@jaizei


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Seems like it would encourage it?


No, it doesn't or you are seen as greedy and not invited anywhere.
It's a cultural thing, so it's just not done.
You also can't say a baby is perfect, or beautiful, etc. as this is considered bad luck.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!
> Hope your birthday is going along nicely.


Thank you Adam. Been doing some errands and now off to work.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> perks of the job???




I wish  actually scary to think the amount of money im getting trusted with


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea, lovely to see you as always.
> The thing is here, is that if you compliment something enough and say how lovely it is, the owner is duty bound to offer it to you, though you should refuse at least twice before accepting.
> We learned this at the hotel we first stayed at while falling in love with the medina and looking for a home.
> Wifey adored a waitresses earrings and so the waitress gave them to her.
> One must be careful how much one like something.
> However, this meant I simply had to adore these poor little tortoises and I was offered the one that within the hour became named Tidgy, on the spot, but unfortunately, her sister was owned by another family whose child was staying there and, as they weren't there, this tort could not be offered.
> I impolitely accepted Tidgy at once and escaped before the children's tears or complaints began.




hat's off to you sir


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your neighbours would.




probably end up crashing it through there window!

.... and we're 4 up!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it doesn't or you are seen as greedy and not invited anywhere.
> It's a cultural thing, so it's just not done.
> You also can't say a baby is perfect, or beautiful, etc. as this is considered bad luck.



I'd assume that if you absolutely refused something offered, it'd be an even bigger insult?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you Adam. Been doing some errands and now off to work.


Errands ?
Work ?
Not my idea of the perfect birthday.
Hope you can find time for some fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hat's off to you sir


You can keep your hat on.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errands ?
> Work ?
> Not my idea of the perfect birthday.
> Hope you can find time for some fun.


I know....After work a few drinks with family will make up for it. I'm getting older so birthdays are not much of a big deal LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'd assume that if you absolutely refused something offered, it'd be an even bigger insult?


Yep.
Even if you really don't like something, or if you do, you should only refuse it twice and then graciously accept the third time. 
This includes food and has led to me having to eat things I don't like on many occasions, as the people just think you're refusing out of good manners and not because you hate whatever they've made for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I know....After work a few drinks with family will make up for it. I'm getting older so birthdays are not much of a big deal LOL


Well, the family and drinks bit sounds good! 
My birthdays are still a three day big deally thing.
But I refuse to get older.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the family and drinks bit sounds good!
> My birthdays are still a three day big deally thing.
> But I refuse to get older.



So much easier to just celebrate your birthday everyday.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> The point is it stops you from doing so.
> Trouble is no one shows any interest in anything belonging to anybody else.


Unless you really want it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So much easier to just celebrate your birthday everyday.


Good idea.
i will consider it, but i'm uncertain how wifey would deal with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Unless you really want it!!


As I did with Tidgy and a couple of fossils!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Even if you really don't like something, or if you do, you should only refuse it twice and then graciously accept the third time.
> This includes food and has led to me having to eat things I don't like on many occasions, as the people just think you're refusing out of good manners and not because you hate whatever they've made for you.


All sounds very confusing !!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea.
> i will consider it, but i'm uncertain how wifey would deal with it.



Yeah, it's not really compatible with being married. 

or is it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All sounds very confusing !!!


You quickly get used to it.
Different culture, different customs, it's fun !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Yeah, it's not really compatible with being married.
> 
> or is it


Wifey says "NO!!!!!!!"


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You quickly get used to it.
> Different culture, different customs, it's fun !


I'd be scared to speak in case I offended someone or was thought greedy.
Anyway evening all!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I do.
> That's why I like to encourage people!
> It reminds me of a comedy horror story called 'The Fat Thing' about a monster that became a serial killer of people with the same names as nursery rhyme characters.
> For example :
> Little Jack Horner ,
> Sat in his corner,
> Eyeing his guest on the sly,
> The Fat Thing had found him,
> It mashed him and ground him
> And put what was left in a pie.
> 
> Or
> Old Mother Hubbard,
> Went to the cupboard,
> To get her poor dog a bone.
> The The Fat Thing was there,
> All skin and no hair,
> And Old Mother Hubbard got done.
> 
> And
> Little Bo Beep
> Had lost her sheep,
> The Fat Thing it followed behind her.
> It trailed her home,
> To where she lived all alone,
> And proceeded to mash her and grind her.
> 
> And the stories classic line :
> The Fat Thing was "somewhere in the central London system, cleverly disguised as central London sewage."


Mary had a little lamb,
She tied it to a pylon;
A 1000 volts shot up its rear,
And turned its fleece to nylon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mary had a little lamb,
> She tied it to a pylon;
> A 1000 volts shot up its rear,
> And turned its fleece to nylon!


Mary had a little lamb,
She also had a bear.
i've often seen her little lamb,
But i've never seen her.......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mary had a little lamb,
> She also had a bear.
> i've often seen her little lamb,
> But i've never seen her.......


Mary had a little bear
To which she was very kind
And everywhere that Mary went
You could see her bear behind!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mary had a little lamb,
Full of joyful frolics,
And when her boyfriend came to stay,
it kicked him in the leg.


----------



## Lyn W

Quiet in here tonight!
I'll pop back later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, it is quiet! 
i'm off to look for Mary, her lamb and her bear.
See you in a bit.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you liked it
> She was the second deaf actor in Doctor Who, but the first to use signing. I loved that the Doctor had dumped signing from his mind and replaced it with semaphore.
> I like the cards too. One of them referenced dropping off Sarah Jane in Aberdeen !
> There's lots more to come of the sonic shades
> I want to kiss it to death!
> A great monster, but not used enough, and how lucky that the desert living monster was conveniently next to a dam that could be broken!
> The two bootstrap paradoxes, Beethoven and the story were great, the idea of time travel used properly.(and in reality why it's impossible).
> I like the guitar version of the theme tune, but still not sure about the guitar as a prop.His speaker in the Tardis is from Magpie Electrics as seen in "The Idiot's Lantern" and the "clockwork squirrel" the Doctor mentioned previously is sat next to it!
> Clara is becoming the Doctor, this is important in the season arc.
> Good stuff!!!
> Maisie Williams from Game of Thrones next!
> Enjoy!


Great comments! Really helpful and interesting. You pointed out some things that I definitely missed! I'll be paying closer attention the second time around

Off to pick up my other two squirts from school. Have a good night!


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone! Insanely busy today at the orthopedic center I'm at this term.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Great comments! Really helpful and interesting. You pointed out some things that I definitely missed! I'll be paying closer attention the second time around
> 
> Off to pick up my other two squirts from school. Have a good night!


As a real fan boy/ girl thing, the spaceship that was piloted by the Tivolian and contained the Fisher King belonged to the alien race who defeated the Fisher King's people and liberated Tivoli and after the Tivolian's annoyed them so much, conquered them themselves. This race were the Arcateenians , who appeared in The very first Sarah Jane Adventure and a Torchwood episode featured them.





From Arcateen V they are mentioned in a couple of other Torchwoods and SJAs, but never before in Doctor Who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Insanely busy today at the orthopedic center I'm at this term.


Hi, meech. 
Hope busy's good.
Hope insanely busy is good as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Guy just paid to mention H-E-B as many times as possible. 
Nothing about the product at all.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Guy just paid to mention H-E-B as many times as possible.
> Nothing about the product at all.


----------



## jaizei

I need to stop lusting after food on the Internet; I don't think it's healthy.


----------



## jaizei

Also, I'm giving David Tennant a try. Rose Tyler helps the transition some but I don't know what I'll do when she's gone as well. Hopefully by then I'll be too invested to stop, and watch out of...duty?...commitment? hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Actually, they do look and sound rather scrummy! 
i'd try them, for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I need to stop lusting after food on the Internet; I don't think it's healthy.


Not something i've ever done until you started posting all these food clips. 
This is the first one i've found appetizing, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Also, I'm giving David Tennant a try. Rose Tyler helps the transition some but I don't know what I'll do when she's gone as well. Hopefully by then I'll be too invested to stop, and watch out of...duty?...commitment? hmmm


Hurrahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
'The Christmas Invasion' is brilliant but watch the prequel from'Children in Need' first. This is quite good. 
Then comes season 2 . each episode has a short 'Tardisode' prequel if you can be bothered to find them. 
The season opener, 'New Earth' is moderate, a bit of a laugh, but the next three are superb! 
Then you'll be hooked.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, meech.
> Hope busy's good.
> Hope insanely busy is good as well!


Makes the time go by fast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Makes the time go by fast!


That's what i think, too! 
Busy is good . (mostly).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But it's not busy in here tonight so the times been dragging.
So goodnight ,Cold Dark Roommates,
Goodnight, oh Cold Dark Room.
See you lovely folks tomorrow for a Thrilling Thursday! 
Nighty night!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. can anyone else see that little chink of light off in the distance?? is that, could it be?? 
yip, that's the weekend almost here  

if anyone stumbles over some motivation please let me know, I left mine at home today. think I'll let myself skive today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Just a reminder ! No politics on the forum.


He WOULD be a politician if he were elected. I think until then, he is more or less comical relief. Speaking as an American. (The Trump)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.




good morning sir! feeling any better today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir! feeling any better today?


Yes. Thanks. Not much sleep because of the cough, though.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Thanks. Not much sleep because of the cough, though.




mountain dew hopefully see you through the day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> mountain dew hopefully see you through the day


I'm off of soda. the cough medicine makes it taste weird. It's all cold water or iced tea.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off of soda. the cough medicine makes it taste weird. It's all cold water or iced tea.




boo  no management in the office here today... i just half inched (pinched) a can of fanta from showroom


----------



## johnandjade

someone was nice enough to leave a few quid in a car for me, burger king for lunch.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a real fan boy/ girl thing, the spaceship that was piloted by the Tivolian and contained the Fisher King belonged to the alien race who defeated the Fisher King's people and liberated Tivoli and after the Tivolian's annoyed them so much, conquered them themselves. This race were the Arcateenians , who appeared in The very first Sarah Jane Adventure and a Torchwood episode featured them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Arcateen V they are mentioned in a couple of other Torchwoods and SJAs, but never before in Doctor Who.


I bow down to your Doctor Who Knowledge...


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Also, I'm giving David Tennant a try. Rose Tyler helps the transition some but I don't know what I'll do when she's gone as well. Hopefully by then I'll be too invested to stop, and watch out of...duty?...commitment? hmmm


I didn't realize you were actually giving it a try!!! Every time the Doctor Changes, I struggle for a few episodes and then love him. How far are you?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Good Morning Dark room!!!  I'm falling behind on this thread and will try to catch up on you all when I have a little more time Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. can anyone else see that little chink of light off in the distance?? is that, could it be??
> yip, that's the weekend almost here
> 
> if anyone stumbles over some motivation please let me know, I left mine at home today. think I'll let myself skive today


Not got any motivation to reach the weekend, myself. 
It's my busiest time. 
Afternoon, John.
I'm late on again, busy, busy morning, and another student in 25 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good morning, Ed .
Bit better today ?
Oh, okay, that's been asked and answered. 
No sleep is a horrid thing though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> someone was nice enough to leave a few quid in a car for me, burger king for lunch.



You found a Burger King in the car, too ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I bow down to your Doctor Who Knowledge...


I am a fan geek.
And proud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Good Morning Dark room!!!  I'm falling behind on this thread and will try to catch up on you all when I have a little more time Have a great day, everyone!


Good morning, Chrissy! 
It's not necessary to read every single post if you don't want to.
Most people don't.
You have a great day, too!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed .
> Bit better today ?
> Oh, okay, that's been asked and answered.
> No sleep is a horrid thing though.


It makes me cranky..So I've been told.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

As soon as my wife is talking to me again, I'm going to ask if she'll let me get another dog.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You found a Burger King in the car, too ??




a pair of ray ban sunspecks though, just in time for winter


----------



## johnandjade

tonight jades making mac n cheese with... cornbread!! been looking forward to trying it for weeks now! 

hope everyone is well, keep on tortin'


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It makes me cranky..So I've been told.


I'm always cranky, so it makes little difference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> As soon as my wife is talking to me again, I'm going to ask if she'll let me get another dog.


Definitely better to wait until she's on side.
Make sure she has a good Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a pair of ray ban sunspecks though, just in time for winter


You'll get to use them about three times in the summer, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tonight jades making mac n cheese with... cornbread!! been looking forward to trying it for weeks now!
> 
> hope everyone is well, keep on tortin'


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you like it.
I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Yes, it is, isn't it?
Dead in here today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll get to use them about three times in the summer, though.




...for the hangover!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope you like it.
> I do.




wasn't a fan  , too sweet for me with tea


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it is, isn't it?
> Dead in here today.




teaching all done for the day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...for the hangover!


Good point! 
Useful for those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> teaching all done for the day?


Yep, i'm free now! 
Sorry you didn't like the cornbread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, people, what time are we planning our simultaneous watching of Beetlejuice tomorrow?


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all hope all is well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, i'm free now!
> Sorry you didn't like the cornbread.



only the 2nd thing I've ever not liked! shame i was looking forward to it as well  

anything planned for this evening?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only the 2nd thing I've ever not liked! shame i was looking forward to it as well
> 
> anything planned for this evening?


Hi John - what was the first?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, people, what time are we planning our simultaneous watching of Beetlejuice tomorrow?




I'm good from around 1800 as long as I don't get help up at work


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - what was the first?




evening miss womblyn. hows the nasty nasher? 

venosen sausages, (insert joke). I still ate them though!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> evening miss womblyn. hows the nasty nasher?
> 
> venosen sausages, (insert joke). I still ate them though!


Hi John I don't like any sort of sausages or burgers so wouldn't like those either. I think they're expensive too - at least I heard they were a little deer

Tooth under control thanks - still no emergency appointment for a poor NHS pleb like me.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John I don't like any sort of sausages or burgers so wouldn't like those either. I think they're expensive too - at least I heard they were a little deer
> 
> Tooth under control thanks - still no emergency appointment for a poor NHS pleb like me.




boom boom . is there a dental school near you, might be possible to get a sneaky appointment there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all hope all is well.


Evening, Lyn.
All good here, but busy with one thing and another.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only the 2nd thing I've ever not liked! shame i was looking forward to it as well
> 
> anything planned for this evening?


Watching some stuff I've downloaded on the Ordovician period. 485 to 443 Million years ago, though I don't think it was filmed at the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm good from around 1800 as long as I don't get help up at work


So 1900 our time would be fine ?
For watching "Beetlejuice" simultaneously, others who might be interested.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watching some stuff I've downloaded on the Ordovician period. 485 to 443 Million years ago, though I don't think it was filmed at the time.




try amazon, they have everything on blue ray dvd


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evening miss womblyn. hows the nasty nasher?
> 
> venosen sausages, (insert joke). I still ate them though!


Oh, no, no, no.
Venison is my second favourite meat. 
Delicious! 
You must have had a bad batch.


----------



## stojanovski92113

How is everyone today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John I don't like any sort of sausages or burgers so wouldn't like those either. I think they're expensive too - at least I heard they were a little deer
> 
> Tooth under control thanks - still no emergency appointment for a poor NHS pleb like me.


I will buy some more veni soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So 1900 our time would be fine ?
> For watching "Beetlejuice" simultaneously, others who might be interested.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> try amazon, they have everything on blue ray dvd


Just ordered some Dr Who DVDs and 4 of those Ladybird books for adults on Amazon. 
Most of my stuff I get elsewhere. I've got Beetlejuice ready for example.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no, no, no.
> Venison is my second favourite meat.
> Delicious!
> You must have had a bad batch.




it was the texture of it rather than the taste but would definitely try again. 

cornbread jade made that's left



will be feeding speckled jim


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> How is everyone today?


Hello, Shannon!! 
Nice, happy and busy today! 
You ?
Hope your birthday evening was fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 158274


We'll see what Cameron and Chrissy say. 
And anybody else who wants to join in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was the texture of it rather than the taste but would definitely try again.
> 
> cornbread jade made that's left
> View attachment 158275
> 
> 
> will be feeding speckled jim



It looks a bit not cornbread to me
.But i'm no expert!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just ordered some Dr Who DVDs and 4 of those Ladybird books for adults on Amazon.
> Most of my stuff I get elsewhere. I've got Beetlejuice ready for example.




I like having a sort of dvd library, watch alot online but some i like to add to the collection think I've around 4- 500


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks a bit not cornbread to me
> .But i'm no expert!




first jades made, not sure where recipe is from :/ , it was really sweet and had sweetcorn through that's as far as my knowledge goes


----------



## johnandjade

jades only away to see def leppard! her friend had a spare ticket, they must be getting on a bit ( the band  )but would still be good to go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades only away to see def leppard! her friend had a spare ticket, they must be getting on a bit ( the band  )but would still be good to go


I wouldn't have said no, that's for sure.
I love this aging rocker stuff!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I didn't realize you were actually giving it a try!!! Every time the Doctor Changes, I struggle for a few episodes and then love him. How far are you?



Well, I didn't know I was until I needed something to watch yesterday after I finished Dexter. I thought about rewatching Lost or Breaking Bad but I've seen them enough. 

I almost started completely at the beginning (ninth doctor) but on second thought, that'd just make it harder and freshen Christopher Eccleston in my memory.


----------



## jaizei

Also, I was wondering why everyone hated on season 8 of Dexter because it didn't seem that bad but that ending was awful. Seriously.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't have said no, that's for sure.
> I love this aging rocker stuff!!!




you have no idea... I got my hopes up,




'dinggy' ; 

to ignore, you can give someone the 'dinggy' or if refusing an idea you can say 'dinggy that!'


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> you have no idea... I got my hopes up,
> View attachment 158280
> 
> 
> 
> 'dinggy' ;
> 
> to ignore, you can give someone the 'dinggy' or if refusing an idea you can say 'dinggy that!'





errmmm.. the bath reference:/ jade was asking how my new waterproof socks are ... honestly


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't have said no, that's for sure.
> I love this aging rocker stuff!!!




I actually seen alice cooper a few yrs ago  and met 'gallus cooper' will try find it..


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Well, I didn't know I was until I needed something to watch yesterday after I finished Dexter. I thought about rewatching Lost or Breaking Bad but I've seen them enough.
> 
> I almost started completely at the beginning (ninth doctor) but on second thought, that'd just make it harder and freshen Christopher Eccleston in my memory.




have you seen better call saul?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Also, I was wondering why everyone hated on season 8 of Dexter because it didn't seem that bad but that ending was awful. Seriously.


Another thing I've never heard of.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you have no idea... I got my hopes up,
> View attachment 158280
> 
> 
> 
> 'dinggy' ;
> 
> to ignore, you can give someone the 'dinggy' or if refusing an idea you can say 'dinggy that!'


Charming! 
Would you like to come ?
Actually, you can't! 
Dinggy that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> errmmm.. the bath reference:/ jade was asking how my new waterproof socks are ... honestly


Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you seen better call saul?


Don't encourage Cameron to watch anything other then Doctor Who !


----------



## johnandjade

red dwarf time . 

cant get back into Facebook for that pic :/ here's a joke though,


what do you call a dwarf covered in cement???

...a wee hard man!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
I haven't been around this thread much because I've been on the Water Turtles thread; and hovering and dithering around my new juvenile mud turtle. He now has a dozen ghost shrimp to try and help clean up after him- he's a very messy eater! I'm also not satisfied with his basking area yet. So will remain preoccupied elsewhere until I'm content that his habitat is exactly as it should be!
Hugs to all!!

I have recently discovered the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett: the man TRULY was a genius!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
> I haven't been around this thread much because I've been on the Water Turtles thread; and hovering and dithering around my new juvenile mud turtle. He now has a dozen ghost shrimp to try and help clean up after him- he's a very messy eater! I'm also not satisfied with his basking area yet. So will remain preoccupied elsewhere until I'm content that his habitat is exactly as it should be!
> Hugs to all!!
> 
> I have recently discovered the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett: the man TRULY was a genius!!!!!!




looking forward to seeing some more pics


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Cold Dark Roomers!
> I haven't been around this thread much because I've been on the Water Turtles thread; and hovering and dithering around my new juvenile mud turtle. He now has a dozen ghost shrimp to try and help clean up after him- he's a very messy eater! I'm also not satisfied with his basking area yet. So will remain preoccupied elsewhere until I'm content that his habitat is exactly as it should be!
> Hugs to all!!
> 
> I have recently discovered the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett: the man TRULY was a genius!!!!!!


Hi, Bea!
You'll get it right soon enough, but it'll probably never be perfect in your eyes.
i'm still making tweaks to Tidgy's enclosures after four years.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades only away to see def leppard! her friend had a spare ticket, they must be getting on a bit ( the band  )but would still be good to go


I love DL! Didn't know they were touring again, I saw them in Cardiff about 10 years ago I think, maybe a bit longer.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I actually seen alice cooper a few yrs ago  and met 'gallus cooper' will try find it..


Saw him in Cardiff too round about same time as DL!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love DL! Didn't know they were touring again, I saw them in Cardiff about 10 years ago I think, maybe a bit longer.




I got my hopes up for tonight


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

my canadian friend sent this to his mum http://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardl...etely-different-meaning-in-glasgow#.jv599eLJ0


----------



## johnandjade

hows the conservatory holding up miss lyn? 

had any rain to test the roof yet adam?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hows the conservatory holding up miss lyn?
> 
> had any rain to test the roof yet adam?


Still standing at the moment - just about!! Hoping it lasts the winter and that we have a dry enough spring to see about taking it down and replacing it. Plenty of buckets still around,


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my canadian friend sent this to his mum http://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardl...etely-different-meaning-in-glasgow#.jv599eLJ0


It's English Jim but not as we know it!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Still standing at the moment - just about!! Hoping it lasts the winter and that we have a dry enough spring to see about taking it down and replacing it. Plenty of buckets still around,




 could convert to an indoor pool


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's English Jim but not as we know it!




.. there's roasters on the starboard bow, starboard bow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Very funny, but the only possible outcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my canadian friend sent this to his mum http://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardl...etely-different-meaning-in-glasgow#.jv599eLJ0


Knew a couple of them.
Beamer, I think is used in a lot of places.


----------



## Lyn W

I love the captain's log


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


I am not a fan of Star Trek, or this song, but it is funny in an annoying sort of way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love the captain's log


Are you going to join us in watching Beetlejuice tomorrow, Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you going to join us in watching Beetlejuice tomorrow, Lyn?


Sadly no. I will be out for a couple of hours tomorrow evening, Also can't sit still long enough to watch films all the way through on one go but I hope you all enjoy it, good idea to have a global cinema experience!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love the captain's log




did anyone else sing roasters on the starboard bow?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I love the captain's log


I have no idea what this is, but I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I have no idea what this is, but I LOVE it!!!!


I've never seen the video before tonight either but it used to be played on the radio.
I think it was released in the UK in the 80s - don't know if you in the US had the pleasure of it on your airways though.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I've never seen the video before tonight either but it used to be played on the radio.
> I think it was released in the UK in the 80s - don't know if you in the US had the pleasure of it on your airways though.


....or airwaves even!!


----------



## Lyn W

I think everyone must be busy with run-up-to-Xmas stuff!!
So I will take my leave and see you all soon
Have a good Friday and enjoy Beetlejuice!!
Take care
Nos Da all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sadly no. I will be out for a couple of hours tomorrow evening, Also can't sit still long enough to watch films all the way through on one go but I hope you all enjoy it, good idea to have a global cinema experience!


Looks like just John and me at the moment.
But that still counts as international!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did anyone else sing roasters on the starboard bow?


No, but I will next time!
Promise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have no idea what this is, but I LOVE it!!!!


Bea, will you be joining us for a simultaneous watching of Beeetlejuice tomorrow ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think everyone must be busy with run-up-to-Xmas stuff!!
> So I will take my leave and see you all soon
> Have a good Friday and enjoy Beetlejuice!!
> Take care
> Nos Da all.


Nos da, Lyn!!! 
Have a good day tomorrow and then it's your weekend! 
Hurrrrrraaaaahhh!!!!!!!!
See you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## johnandjade

its nos da from me as well. won't see you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its nos da from me as well. won't see you tomorrow


Indeed, nos da, John.
Look forward to not seeing you tomorrow, also.


----------



## W Shaw

Hiya  So, I'm new to this room, and-- Yeah, I got nuthin'. Hi anyhow.


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Hiya  So, I'm new to this room, and-- Yeah, I got nuthin'. Hi anyhow.


I can only pop in for a sec. I'm in the middle of cooking. But, I wanted to say "Hello!" backatcha! I'm glad you ventured into the cold and dark! This is a pretty fun room. Lots of people from all over the globe post in here. You'll often see lots of enjoyable nerdy sci fi discussions, movie and song clips, as well as photos from members. Everyone is friendly and nice, often pretty dang funny, and there are rip-roaring games of darts managed by Adam the Lord of the Dark room Welcome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm a little behind on my cooking...shouldn't be typing at all! Just had to share that my Pandora music station just put in a Fallout boy song where they are sampling Suxanne Vega's "Tom Diner." I feel violated. It's horrible. I'm going to post the original just to cleanse my pallet and get that awful taste out of my ears!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm a little behind on my cooking...shouldn't be typing at all! Just had to share that my Pandora music station just put in a Fallout boy song where they are sampling Suxanne Vega's "Tom Diner." I feel violated. It's horrible. I'm going to post the original just to cleanse my pallet...
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=suzanne+vega+tom's+diner


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> I can only pop in for a sec. I'm in the middle of cooking. But, I wanted to say "Hello!" backatcha! I'm glad you ventured into the cold and dark! This is a pretty fun room. Lots of people from all over the globe post in here. You'll often see lots of enjoyable nerdy sci fi discussions, movie and song clips, as well as photos from members. Everyone is friendly and nice, often pretty dang funny, and there are rip-roaring games of darts managed by Adam the Lord of the Dark room Welcome!


Thanks!! Glad to meet you!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks like just John and me at the moment.
> But that still counts as international!



It'll end up being a matinee here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Hiya  So, I'm new to this room, and-- Yeah, I got nuthin'. Hi anyhow.


Welcome to you W Shaw.
You got sumthin'.
A sense of humour, 'cos I've seen it. 
Pull up an armadillo to sit on, grab a coffee, beer or something and be careful not to sit on a hedgehog. 
beware of flying jellyfish and our one legged pirate will help if you need anything.
or else he won't. 
And have 3 points to begin.
Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## jaizei

W Shaw said:


> Hiya  So, I'm new to this room, and-- Yeah, I got nuthin'. Hi anyhow.


----------



## Prairie Mom

(Doctor Who Season 9 spoilers)

Oh yes...Adam...
I watched "The girl who died/the girl who lived"

I'm pleased with all the two-parters. I like the idea of longer episodes. I feel luke warm about this story though. Just not crazy about "The Shielder." I didn't find her interesting enough to potentially keep popping up in the future. I did like when The Doctor was yelling "No puns...I draw a line in the sand at puns!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I can only pop in for a sec. I'm in the middle of cooking. But, I wanted to say "Hello!" backatcha! I'm glad you ventured into the cold and dark! This is a pretty fun room. Lots of people from all over the globe post in here. You'll often see lots of enjoyable nerdy sci fi discussions, movie and song clips, as well as photos from members. Everyone is friendly and nice, often pretty dang funny, and there are rip-roaring games of darts managed by Adam the Lord of the Dark room Welcome!


And don't forget lot's of talk about cheese, other pets and of course torts. 
Thanks, Chrissy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Thanks!! Glad to meet you!


You too! My name's Chrissy by the way


----------



## W Shaw

Here's an appropriate bit of music for a dark room. In fact... it's best listened to in the dark:


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And don't forget lot's of talk about cheese, other pets and of course torts.
> Thanks, Chrissy!


You're so right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm a little behind on my cooking...shouldn't be typing at all! Just had to share that my Pandora music station just put in a Fallout boy song where they are sampling Suxanne Vega's "Tom Diner." I feel violated. It's horrible. I'm going to post the original just to cleanse my pallet and get that awful taste out of my ears!


Yes, I love the original, don't think I'll bother with the new one.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


Excellent! I'm going to start copying the dance moves...I'll throw in a bit of MC Hammer moves too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Here's an appropriate bit of music for a dark room. In fact... it's best listened to in the dark:


That was pretty! I liked it! Very appropriate for sure


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay...seriously have to run! Gravy won't make itself! Have a good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Another version anyone ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It'll end up being a matinee here.


You in, though ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Fancy becoming The Cold Dark Room PR Officer ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> (Doctor Who Season 9 spoilers)
> 
> Oh yes...Adam...
> I watched "The girl who died/the girl who lived"
> 
> I'm pleased with all the two-parters. I like the idea of longer episodes. I feel luke warm about this story though. Just not crazy about "The Shielder." I didn't find her interesting enough to potentially keep popping up in the future. I did like when The Doctor was yelling "No puns...I draw a line in the sand at puns!"


WARNING DOCTOR WHO SPOILERS!!!!!
I liked the first one, though it was comical and a bit Pythonesque in places and electric eels aren't found near there anyway. 
it was fun and i like the Doctor making big errors.
Didn't like the second part, the only one of the season I didn't like much. plot boring and silly, lion man breathes fire?
Bit dangerous when you're very furry, isn't it ?
But I did like the idea of the human limited memory so Ashildr forgot her name and nearly everything, the flashbacks were good, to Agincourt and the plague (the tears in the book )etc. Immortality being a curse is a great concept, also dealt with in Torchwood.
But you're right, the weak spot of the season all in all.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You in, though ?



If I actually work tomorrow, probably not. If this week's trend continues where I'm home by 11, then sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> (Doctor Who Season 9 spoilers)
> 
> Oh yes...Adam...
> I watched "The girl who died/the girl who lived"
> 
> I'm pleased with all the two-parters. I like the idea of longer episodes. I feel luke warm about this story though. Just not crazy about "The Shielder." I didn't find her interesting enough to potentially keep popping up in the future. I did like when The Doctor was yelling "No puns...I draw a line in the sand at puns!"


Oh, and a book is being published of some of Ashildr, or Me's adventures between these two episodes.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fancy becoming The Cold Dark Room PR Officer ?



I figure it's be like marmite; you know it's kind of disgusting but you keep trying it to figure out why people eat it willingly.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fancy becoming The Cold Dark Room PR Officer ?



Besides it's not the 'warm, inviting room', now is it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Here's an appropriate bit of music for a dark room. In fact... it's best listened to in the dark:


Nice enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If I actually work tomorrow, probably not. If this week's trend continues where I'm home by 11, then sure.


Ok then, hopefully we'll have a synchronized watching of Beetlejuice in about 17 hours time, people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay...seriously have to run! Gravy won't make itself! Have a good night!


Thanks for popping in, Chrissy.
Catch you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I figure it's be like marmite; you know it's kind of disgusting but you keep trying it to figure out why people eat it willingly.


It's delicious !!!!
And goes so well with a nice hard cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Besides it's not the 'warm, inviting room', now is it?


Yes, it is!!!! 
Just because it's The Cold Dark Room doesn't mean it's not warm and inviting.
They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bea, will you be joining us for a simultaneous watching of Beeetlejuice tomorrow ?


No, afraid not: I have some other commitments. Y'all have fun!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Shannon!!
> Nice, happy and busy today!
> You ?
> Hope your birthday evening was fun.


Hi Adam. Just got home from work. My birthday evening was nice. I really missed that phone call from my dad however  I'm tired...another long day tomorrow. Take care and good night everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, afraid not: I have some other commitments. Y'all have fun!!!!



Well enjoy whatever you're doing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi Adam. Just got home from work. My birthday evening was nice. I really missed that phone call from my dad however  I'm tired...another long day tomorrow. Take care and good night everyone


Glad you had a nice evening, sorry about dad, but remember the calls he made other years! 
Sleep well and best wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had a nice evening, sorry about dad, but remember the calls he made other years!
> Sleep well and best wishes for tomorrow.


 Same to you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Same to you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

16 hours to the group watching of Beetlejuice , anyone who wants to join in, is, of course, very welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The time has come, the walrus said.
For bed.
Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night Night Cold Dark Room.
See you tomorrow for a Friendly Friday.
Ta ta.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to you W Shaw.
> You got sumthin'.
> A sense of humour, 'cos I've seen it.
> Pull up an armadillo to sit on, grab a coffee, beer or something and be careful not to sit on a hedgehog.
> beware of flying jellyfish and our one legged pirate will help if you need anything.
> or else he won't.
> And have 3 points to begin.
> Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.


Whoa! Points and all! How cool is that! Love hedgies, so I'll sit near him. Thanks for the welcome.

And as the Swami Beyondananda says, let's all remember to live more in the now. Oops. Too late. It's already past.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  Friday at last just nasty work to deal with then its beetlejuice time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all  Friday at last just nasty work to deal with then its beetlejuice time


When you think it's bad there is always someone that has it worst Thursday is my Monday !


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all  Friday at last just nasty work to deal with then its beetlejuice time



Not quite Friday here. Just about time for me to give up on Thursday, so I'll just toss in a spirited, "Alba gu brath!" for you and go tuck my tortoise in for the night.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When you think it's bad there is always someone that has it worst Thursday is my Monday !




any day is a good day for bud


----------



## johnandjade

bacon roll with brown sauce (obviously) double expresso, right Friday lets have you!!!


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Not quite Friday here. Just about time for me to give up on Thursday, so I'll just toss in a spirited, "Alba gu brath!" for you and go tuck my tortoise in for the night.




when you wake it'll be Friday have a good snooze and hopefully talk soon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, here in the Pacific Northwest, it's all of 12:30 am. I've got Friday rolling in all proper as it were. As life would have things, I'm spending my quality time with a very sweet gal, and she works the way neato graveyard shift. What's better though than that, not only is it graveyard, it's also 4 nights on and 2 nights off. This results in CowboyKen having a very dysfunctional life. But we have a clean, pure, none messy love for each other and she likes that I hold the door open for her when we go out. Adam I have missed you, but I know you've known all along that I prefer women and bacon! LOL. Just saying.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks a bit not cornbread to me
> .But i'm no expert!


You might still like cornbread, John. Because you still haven't actually eaten any of it. (That aint cornbread.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi John I don't like any sort of sausages or burgers so wouldn't like those either. I think they're expensive too - at least I heard they were a little deer
> 
> Tooth under control thanks - still no emergency appointment for a poor NHS pleb like me.


No hamburgers?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might still like cornbread, John. Because you still haven't actually eaten any of it. (That aint cornbread.)




i'll let the mrs know to try again


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning gang.
I've got a wallet full of money and I've decided to but a new puppy after work or at some point during this weekend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'll let the mrs know to try again



Don't say anything bad about the way she cooked it. The ingredients just look off. It looks like some sort of cake and it's very pale. Was it from a store bought package?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Whoa! Points and all! How cool is that! Love hedgies, so I'll sit near him. Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> And as the Swami Beyondananda says, let's all remember to live more in the now. Oops. Too late. It's already past.


We love hedgies, too! 
Though I must confess we use them as skittles balls and their quills for darts, but they don't seem to mind.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, here in the Pacific Northwest, it's all of 12:30 am. I've got Friday rolling in all proper as it were. As life would have things, I'm spending my quality time with a very sweet gal, and she works the way neato graveyard shift. What's better though than that, not only is it graveyard, it's also 4 nights on and 2 nights off. This results in CowboyKen having a very dysfunctional life. But we have a clean, pure, none messy love for each other and she likes that I hold the door open for her when we go out. Adam I have missed you, but I know you've known all along that I prefer women and bacon! LOL. Just saying.




howdy cowboy! how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, here in the Pacific Northwest, it's all of 12:30 am. I've got Friday rolling in all proper as it were. As life would have things, I'm spending my quality time with a very sweet gal, and she works the way neato graveyard shift. What's better though than that, not only is it graveyard, it's also 4 nights on and 2 nights off. This results in CowboyKen having a very dysfunctional life. But we have a clean, pure, none messy love for each other and she likes that I hold the door open for her when we go out. Adam I have missed you, but I know you've known all along that I prefer women and bacon! LOL. Just saying.


I thought that being a gentleman was a purely SOUTHERN thing. Nice.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't say anything bad about the way she cooked it. The ingredients just look off. It looks like some sort of cake and it's very pale. Was it from a store bought package?




it was like a cake, really sweet.. just with sweetcorn through. she made it from scratch, not sure where recipe is from though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all  Friday at last just nasty work to deal with then its beetlejuice time


Good morning, John.
I have a lesson in 10 minutes, so i'll catch up later. 
9 hours and 10 minutes to Beetlejuice time!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> I've got a wallet full of money and I've decided to but a new puppy after work or at some point during this weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When you think it's bad there is always someone that has it worst Thursday is my Monday !


I know what you mean, Gramps. 
Tuesday is my Monday and my busiest days are Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Not quite Friday here. Just about time for me to give up on Thursday, so I'll just toss in a spirited, "Alba gu brath!" for you and go tuck my tortoise in for the night.


Crikey!!! 
For a second there I misread 'tuck my tortoise'! 
Golly!  Had me worried there for a second. 
You'll be popular with our Scottish CDRers.
John and Kirsty are both from Bonnie Scotland. 
And both lovely!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> I have a lesson in 10 minutes, so i'll catch up later.
> 9 hours and 10 minutes to Beetlejuice time!




I'll need to remember to pick up a cargo


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> howdy cowboy! how are you?


I'm very well. I'm still healing, but no one ever suggested that it would seem for freaking so long.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm very well. I'm still healing, but no one ever suggested that it would seem for freaking so long.



you'll get there, glad you're doing well


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, here in the Pacific Northwest, it's all of 12:30 am. I've got Friday rolling in all proper as it were. As life would have things, I'm spending my quality time with a very sweet gal, and she works the way neato graveyard shift. What's better though than that, not only is it graveyard, it's also 4 nights on and 2 nights off. This results in CowboyKen having a very dysfunctional life. But we have a clean, pure, none messy love for each other and she likes that I hold the door open for her when we go out. Adam I have missed you, but I know you've known all along that I prefer women and bacon! LOL. Just saying.


I entirely understand, Ken.
I too prefer women, bacon and of course cheese to your esteemed company!
Sounds like you're making something rather special there, so I'm not going to grumble.
Thanks for dropping by, friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might still like cornbread, John. Because you still haven't actually eaten any of it. (That aint cornbread.)


I thought not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> I've got a wallet full of money and I've decided to but a new puppy after work or at some point during this weekend.


Morning, Ed!
Isn't wifey liable to throw a wobbly ?
(your wifey not mine.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought that being a gentleman was a purely SOUTHERN thing. Nice.


And an English thing, too!
I even hold doors open for female tortoises!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'll need to remember to pick up a cargo


Quite.
I'm placing a couple of bottles in the cooler.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm very well. I'm still healing, but no one ever suggested that it would seem for freaking so long.


It's been a while.
But, yeah, I bet it seems interminably long to you. 
Still, glad life's good and you're well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 158349


The Cold Dark Room would like to apologize profusely to any PE teachers visiting. 
My school PE teachers had an IQ of at least double that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed!
> Isn't wifey liable to throw a wobbly ?
> (your wifey not mine.)


Kelly is not talking to me. Still.
I also still don't know why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly is not talking to me. Still.
> I also still don't know why.


How odd.
I had a row with wifey yesterday and i asked her what was wrong.
Apparently, I bought her the wrong Christmas presents last year and haven't been showing her enough affection. 
The second part is probably true and i must do better. 
The first part really, REALLY hurt!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i have another student now, but in two hours i'll be free for the day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is now only 6 hours to international watching of Beetlejuice simultaneously time!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly is not talking to me. Still.
> I also still don't know why.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How odd.
> I had a row with wifey yesterday and i asked her what was wrong.
> Apparently, I bought her the wrong Christmas presents last year and haven't been showing her enough affection.
> The second part is probably true and i must do better.
> The first part really, REALLY hurt!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is now only 6 hours to international watching of Beetlejuice simultaneously time!


----------



## johnandjade

they say it happens in 3's ... guess jade will be in a mood tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Haven't seen Countdown for years.
Used to play occasionally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they say it happens in 3's ... guess jade will be in a mood tonight!


I hope she's fine! 
Hopefully some other poor chap will be the third!


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> I've got a wallet full of money and I've decided to but a new puppy after work or at some point during this weekend.


Really? How exciting!! Good luck. Pictures please!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Have a nice day everyone!!!! Off to work soon. I'll pop in later


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might still like cornbread, John. Because you still haven't actually eaten any of it. (That aint cornbread.)


In all fairness to Jade, the REAL ingredients may not have been available to her. When I worked in New Zealand, corn of ANY type was regarded as only good for animal feed. I wanted to make cornbread for my kiwi friends, but could NOT find cornmeal in ANY of the stores.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> it was like a cake, really sweet.. just with sweetcorn through. she made it from scratch, not sure where recipe is from though.


I doubt she had the proper ingredients: cornmeal may not be available in the UK. I couldn't find it anywhere when I worked in New Zealand.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly is not talking to me. Still.
> I also still don't know why.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll talk to the puppy.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I doubt she had the proper ingredients: cornmeal may not be available in the UK. I couldn't find it anywhere when I worked in New Zealand.




sounds like a perfect reason for a holiday


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll talk to the puppy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Have a nice day everyone!!!! Off to work soon. I'll pop in later


You have a good shift , Shannon, hope it passes quickly. 
See you later on!


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I doubt she had the proper ingredients: cornmeal may not be available in the UK. I couldn't find it anywhere when I worked in New Zealand.


You can get cornmeal in most of the major UK supermarkets but it is quite a recent innovation. 
Morning, Bea
Note to John, it is not the same thing as cornflour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll talk to the puppy.


That's possibly part of my problem. 
I talk to Tidgy more than to wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone!!!


Good morning, meech! 
How are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished for the day!!!
Hooooorrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three hours to synchronized watching of 'Beetlejuice'!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three hours to synchronized watching of 'Beetlejuice'!



ayyy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished for the day!!!
> Hooooorrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!




way hey!!! I've bout an 2and a hlf hrs work left, so i'll be done in an hr


----------



## johnandjade

word must be out about me... the company arnold clark is one of the biggest in the uk, where im based just now... had his sons car in and an company director .. both 60K bmw's.. no pressure eh :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> word must be out about me... the company arnold clark is one of the biggest in the uk, where im based just now... had his sons car in and an company director .. both 60K bmw's.. no pressure eh :/


Don't let anybody crash one, is my advice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> ayyy


Yaayyy!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WARNING DOCTOR WHO SPOILERS!!!!!
> I liked the first one, though it was comical and a bit Pythonesque in places and electric eels aren't found near there anyway.
> it was fun and i like the Doctor making big errors.
> Didn't like the second part, the only one of the season I didn't like much. plot boring and silly, lion man breathes fire?
> Bit dangerous when you're very furry, isn't it ?
> But I did like the idea of the human limited memory so Ashildr forgot her name and nearly everything, the flashbacks were good, to Agincourt and the plague (the tears in the book )etc. Immortality being a curse is a great concept, also dealt with in Torchwood.
> But you're right, the weak spot of the season all in all.


Yes, I agree with you. The first one was better.
I never caught her name! I thought they were saying "The Shielder" and I couldn't figure it out. I assumed it was a nickname like "Lofty" -woops! I also like the idea of the human limited memory. That was an interesting part of the story. Also, LOVE whenever the Doctor translates "baby." Feel free to mock me, but I got a lump in my throat during the baby's monologue. -Really good writing there. I laughed at your comment about the lion guy breathing fire. Ha! It's like the Beast from the 80's Beauty and the Beast tv show, but he drank Condorman's triple Istanbul Express...





Also, I'm starting to see why you have mixed feelings about the guitar. They're using it waaaay too much. We don't need it in every episode and we especially don't need it multiple times in an episode. They are trying too hard to make him "cool." I like Doctor's who are ACCIDENTALLY cool. In fact, I like PEOPLE who are ACCIDENTALLY cool 
Just started the Zygon invasion. Good Stuff! Great season!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and a book is being published of some of Ashildr, or Me's adventures between these two episodes.


I wouldn't read it. She's just not interesting or likeable enough for me to care.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> In all fairness to Jade, the REAL ingredients may not have been available to her. When I worked in New Zealand, corn of ANY type was regarded as only good for animal feed. I wanted to make cornbread for my kiwi friends, but could NOT find cornmeal in ANY of the stores.


Interesting. I would have never thought about that!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three hours to synchronized watching of 'Beetlejuice'!


What!? I missed that you guys were actually doing it! Darn it! I'll have to catch the next movie day!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rushed half of my offspring to where they need to go and I'm having a bit of breakfast. Going to do a little online Christmas shopping and I'm racing toward the day ahead!

Have fun watching Beetlejuice!!!! Save me a zagnut!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes, I agree with you. The first one was better.
> I never caught her name! I thought they were saying "The Shielder" and I couldn't figure it out. I assumed it was a nickname like "Lofty" -woops! I also like the idea of the human limited memory. That was an interesting part of the story. Also, LOVE whenever the Doctor translates "baby." Feel free to mock me, but I got a lump in my throat during the baby's monologue. -Really good writing there. I laughed at your comment about the lion guy breathing fire. Ha! It's like the Beast from the 80's Beauty and the Beast tv show, but he drank Condorman's triple Istanbul Express...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm starting to see why you have mixed feelings about the guitar. They're using it waaaay too much. We don't need it in every episode and we especially don't need it multiple times in an episode. They are trying too hard to make him "cool." I like Doctor's who are ACCIDENTALLY cool. In fact, I like PEOPLE who are ACCIDENTALLY cool
> Just started the Zygon invasion. Good Stuff! Great season!


I won't mock you, though I'm not so keen on the baby stuff. 
Zygon one pretty good, very relevant with the refugees and the radicalized element.
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I wouldn't read it. She's just not interesting or likeable enough for me to care.


I won't either, I shouldn't think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> What!? I missed that you guys were actually doing it! Darn it! I'll have to catch the next movie day!


Not got the time today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Rushed half of my offspring to where they need to go and I'm having a bit of breakfast. Going to do a little online Christmas shopping and I'm racing toward the day ahead!
> 
> Have fun watching Beetlejuice!!!! Save me a zagnut!


Don't spend all your money on Amazon like I did this week! 
Enjoy breakfast and the day!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't mock you, though I'm not so keen on the baby stuff.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not got the time today ?


No, I'm afraid not. Maybe I can watch it late tonight and pretend I'm synchronized. --I'm seriously considering this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


>


I do love the name 'Stormageddon, Dark Lord Of All" !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> No, I'm afraid not. Maybe I can watch it late tonight and pretend I'm synchronized. --I'm seriously considering this.


Do it!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do it!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, meech!
> How are you today ?


I'm lovely thanks! So glad today is Friday  how about everyone else?


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll talk to the puppy.


Did you get a puppy???


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Did you get a puppy???


I'm going to look at one tonight after work and then there is an adoption thing tomorrow at a pet store.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm lovely thanks! So glad today is Friday  how about everyone else?


I think you're lovely, too! 
I'm great.
Simultaneous international Cold Dark Room watching of Beetlejuice in two hours! 
Only four hours teaching today, so i'm nice and relaxed.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to look at one tonight after work and then there is an adoption thing tomorrow at a pet store.


Oh that's exciting!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you're lovely, too!
> I'm great.
> Simultaneous international Cold Dark Room watching of Beetlejuice in two hours!
> Only four hours teaching today, so i'm nice and relaxed.


Dawwww *blushes*
Oh man! I wish I could watch  stupid clinic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Dawwww *blushes*
> Oh man! I wish I could watch  stupid clinic.


Sorry, it's the dreaded time zones. 
Chrissy may be watching it later this evening, so perhaps you could do so then. 
Have a good shift!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy birthday, Barbara !!!
Have a great and rather smashing day! 
@wellington 
Grab an armadillo and share a drop or two.
Did you get lots of lovely pressies ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

didn't get my pint after work as had to insure home in time for the film... so a tin from the shop will do as a pre cargo refreshment 

still the home work to do as well... QUICK MARCH!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> didn't get my pint after work as had to insure home in time for the film... so a tin from the shop will do as a pre cargo refreshment
> 
> still the home work to do as well... QUICK MARCH!!!!


You have one hour and twenty five minutes, sir!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday, Barbara !!!
> Have a great and rather smashing day!
> @wellington
> Grab an armadillo and share a drop or two.
> Did you get lots of lovely pressies ?




appy' birthday maam


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have one hour and twenty five minutes, sir!




will be perfect timing


----------



## johnandjade

its the weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will be perfect timing


I hope so!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so!




just call me hame'ish' . cargo purchased and sampled  jade also made the mistake of mentioning a bottle of fizz in the fridge! 

...sore napper (head) tomorrow me thinks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just call me hame'ish' . cargo purchased and sampled  jade also made the mistake of mentioning a bottle of fizz in the fridge!
> 
> ...sore napper (head) tomorrow me thinks!


Me too, hopefully!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, hopefully!




it won't be the first and definitely won't be the last! 

I'm working again tomorrow (supposedly)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it won't be the first and definitely won't be the last!
> 
> I'm working again tomorrow (supposedly)


Me, too.
6 hours tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> 6 hours tomorrow




needs must . home now, just the paper work to do and it disc to load


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

35 minutes!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ello Ello everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ello Ello everyone


Allo, Allo, Noel !!


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi Adam. Just got home from work. My birthday evening was nice. I really missed that phone call from my dad however  I'm tired...another long day tomorrow. Take care and good night everyone


Hi Shannon glad you had a good time. The first time for anything without someone special is very difficult, but it does get easier.
I don't think that time does completely heal, but you do get used to missing loved ones and carry on as they would want.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Allo, Allo, Noel !!


Hi Adam
Happy Friday


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'll need to remember to pick up a cargo


The pirate can do that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Happy Friday


And a Frivolous Friday to you!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm very well. I'm still healing, but no one ever suggested that it would seem for freaking so long.


Hi Ken good to see you and sounds like you have a new lady in your life to help the healing and cooking bacon. Great news!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And an English thing, too!
> I even hold doors open for female tortoises!


I'm sure Tidgy would do the same for you if she stayed still long enough to use her as a door stop!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure Tidgy would do the same for you if she stayed still long enough to use her as a door stop!


Nope! 
Tidgy likes to barge through things, really. 
She's terribly impolite sometimes. 
Evening,Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How odd.
> I had a row with wifey yesterday and i asked her what was wrong.
> Apparently, I bought her the wrong Christmas presents last year and haven't been showing her enough affection.
> The second part is probably true and i must do better.
> The first part really, REALLY hurt!


Wrong presents?
There's nothing wrong with a new bag and belt
They need replacing in everyone's vacuum cleaner now and then.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> What!? I missed that you guys were actually doing it! Darn it! I'll have to catch the next movie day!



I think it goes without saying that we're marathoning Star Wars next week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

8 minutes to Beetlejuice watch.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> they say it happens in 3's ... guess jade will be in a mood tonight!


Well Lola isn't speaking to me!
Come to think of it don't think he ever has.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> they say it happens in 3's ... guess jade will be in a mood tonight!


She will be if you tell her the cornbread was wrong!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wrong presents?
> There's nothing wrong with a new bag and belt
> They need replacing in everyone's vacuum cleaner now and then.


I really made an effort (as always) and thought and thought and went to several different places far, far away to get stuff.(and not all on Christmas eve).
I would never dream of criticizing a present she got for me.
it's the thought that counts and i truly believe that.


----------



## johnandjade

ok, dvds going in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think it goes without saying that we're marathoning Star Wars next week.


hmmm.
i've never watched any after the original 3.
I went to the cinema to see the first one about 8 times, the only time I've done that.
But didn't like the second and then quite liked the third (which is the best of the three). 
Lost interest after that.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> ok, dvds going in



We should've practiced synchronizing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well Lola isn't speaking to me!
> Come to think of it don't think he ever has.


Tidgy speaks to me all the time.
I do understand her tortoise Arabic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pressing start now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dayo!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dayo!




woohoo!


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!
> For a second there I misread 'tuck my tortoise'!
> Golly!  Had me worried there for a second.
> You'll be popular with our Scottish CDRers.
> John and Kirsty are both from Bonnie Scotland.
> And both lovely!



Uhhh..... Yeah. Thanks for that image.  Cool that we have some Scots on board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I had a girlfriend who looked just like Geena Davis!
Yuuummyyyyyyy!


----------



## johnandjade

messaayyy dayyyooohh


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope!
> Tidgy likes to barge through things, really.
> She's terribly impolite sometimes.
> Evening,Lyn.


Hi Adam, John and any other inmates - sorry visitors - are you all set for your film night?


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy speaks to me all the time.
> I do understand her tortoise Arabic.



Ronan can be pretty expressive too! He's not even an adult (as far as I know...) but I think he knows a few choice words and I'm pretty sure I've hear them when I've tried to mix a little Mazuri into his food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love his models of the house and all.


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Uhhh..... Yeah. Thanks for that image.  Cool that we have some Scots on board.



awright mukka! hooots mon the noo! 

I'm in paisley:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, John and any other inmates - sorry visitors - are you all set for your film night?


Yep, watching now!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really made an effort (as always) and thought and thought and went to several different places far, far away to get stuff.(and not all on Christmas eve).
> I would never dream of criticizing a present she got for me.
> it's the thought that counts and i truly believe that.


Just think about it this Xmas then, and that will save all disappointment!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love his models of the house and all.




beetlejuice juice likes it better


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I think it goes without saying that we're marathoning Star Wars next week.


I may book a holiday.


----------



## johnandjade

ahh she said it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I may book a holiday.




may the 4th??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

he's called Adam!
Great name!
And it's Barbara's birthday today!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ahh she said it


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I would quite like to be a bio-exorcist !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> he's called Adam!
> Great name!
> And it's Barbara's birthday today!



told you it's like the twilight zone in here! 

dayo wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ?




willona rider.. 'my life is one big dark room'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would quite like to be a bio-exorcist !


Shhhh!!! No talking in the stalls!
If have to come around and shine my torch along the rows to find the culprits again you will be out!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would quite like to be a bio-exorcist !




is it eviction time?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> willona rider.. 'my life is one big dark room'


Shhhhhhhh!!!!!! You too!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is putting me off dying rather.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Shhhh!!! No talking in the stalls!
> If have to come around and shine my torch along the rows to find the culprits again you will be out!!




cigarette tray lady?


----------



## Lyn W

I am off out for a while so I will leave you to the film.
If am back in time I will be coming around with my tray of popcorn and ice creams later so please have the correct money ready.
Have fun!!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> cigarette tray lady?




chocolate ice cream and a tenants please


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> cigarette tray lady?


Nope - it's banned in public places!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't like popcorn or ice cream.
At least I can smoke in this cinema!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chocolate ice cream and a tenants please


i'll have a white wine, please.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't like popcorn or ice cream.
> At least I can smoke in this cinema!




we just seen how we'll end up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - it's banned in public places!


Not in my part of the cinema!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we just seen how we'll end up


Yep! 
Not too great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't call his name three times, people!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't call his name three times, people!


Who?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't like popcorn or ice cream.
> At least I can smoke in this cinema!



We may need a hate button yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I remember almost none of this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZAGNUT!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Who?


Beetlejuice, of course!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beetlejuice, of course!!!


Who?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

moaning is important. Really moaning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Who?


Beetlejuice! 
moan louder!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beetlejuice!
> moan louder!


Sorry I didn't catch that name!!Say again please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I didn't catch that name!!Say again please!


Oh, no; i'm far too scared to fall for that!


----------



## Lyn W

Just saw this on tv 
I think I may become a vegetarian


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in my part of the cinema!


a


I'm in the backrow throwing jellyfish at the pirate


----------



## Lyn W

See you later!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, no!
they said it 3 times!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Who?




beetlejuice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a
> 
> 
> I'm in the backrow throwing jellyfish at the pirate


That one hit me! 
OW!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> beetlejuice


Does it count if the name is said 3 times by 2 different people?
I'm outta here just on case!!


----------



## johnandjade

yasss!! here we go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dayo!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

time for some bio revenge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's showtime!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of these looks like Hallucigenia!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys.
I haven't been on in a while as I've been busy with sports.
Managed to fall on my teachers head, nearly flatten a girl, hurt my arm/wrist and learn some new tumbles at gym.
I just learnt a tuck back (backflip) with a spotter (I'm too scared to do it on my own although they say I don't need them)
Any ways, how are you all?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's showtime!




beat me too it!  

up for some stil game?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beat me too it!
> 
> up for some stil game?


i haven't got it yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shake! Shake! Shake!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shake! Shake! Shake!




well?? one of ma faves?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good fun!!! 
Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


OK
Start at quarter to ?
I need a loo break!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good fun!!!
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




give still game game a try, it'll be marmite... love or hate. 


still haven't met a nae sayer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> give still game game a try, it'll be marmite... love or hate.
> 
> 
> still haven't met a nae sayer!


Yep, at quarter to 9.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK
> Start at quarter to ?
> I need a loo break!




im already started, ma favourite show


----------



## johnandjade

!! spot the cheese it the show !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, i'm starting now!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


>




PG!! offensive language


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Currently blagging Shakespeare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Everyone's got a beetroot business! 
Wifey's back in a mo, so this might get interrupted! 
Quite good so far!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What a horrible tower block!
(sorry, if you live there or in one like it!).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CHEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
points!


----------



## spud's_mum

I've got some exiting news


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Harrid's!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I've got some exiting news




robo??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Harrid's!



seal of approval ??


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

swottin'


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> robo??


Me and my brother are allowed to get gerbils after Christmas.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Me and my brother are allowed to get gerbils after Christmas.




 looking forward to the pic's


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Far from the Madding Crowd !
Easy!


----------



## spud's_mum

Planning on getting 2 boys again as my brother doesn't want girls.
Any ways, here's the names we've come up with so far:
Pip & squeak
Bubble & squeak
Fanta & Pepsi
Pepsi & cola
Tom & Jerry
Ben & Jerry
Brie & Wensleydale 
Brie & blue
Gizmo & gadget
Finn & Jake
Tuff & scruff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pretty funny if a little predictable.
2007! Is it still going ?
The butler (Ian Hanmore)played the leader of a bunch of werewolf worshipping warrior monks who beat up the Lord of the Manor (Ron Donachie) playing the steward of a house in Scotland in Doctor Who "Tooth and Claw". They both ended up dead.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Planning on getting 2 boys again as my brother doesn't want girls.
> Any ways, here's the names we've come up with so far:
> Pip & squeak
> Bubble & squeak
> Fanta & Pepsi
> Pepsi & cola
> Tom & Jerry
> Ben & Jerry
> Brie & Wensleydale
> Brie & blue
> Gizmo & gadget
> Finn & Jake
> Tuff & scruff


I know which one Adam will choose


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Uhhh..... Yeah. Thanks for that image.  Cool that we have some Scots on board.


Sorry, slightly distracted by watching a film and then a comedy program simultaneously with some of the guys. 
Anyway, nice to have you here!


----------



## spud's_mum

Finally the weekend.
Can't wait to lie in!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Planning on getting 2 boys again as my brother doesn't want girls.
> Any ways, here's the names we've come up with so far:
> Pip & squeak
> Bubble & squeak
> Fanta & Pepsi
> Pepsi & cola
> Tom & Jerry
> Ben & Jerry
> Brie & Wensleydale
> Brie & blue
> Gizmo & gadget
> Finn & Jake
> Tuff & scruff


As you already have a Spud what about Tatty and Chips


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> As you already have a Spud what about Tatty and Chips


Love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Ronan can be pretty expressive too! He's not even an adult (as far as I know...) but I think he knows a few choice words and I'm pretty sure I've hear them when I've tried to mix a little Mazuri into his food.


Yep.
I am well acquainted with those words too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just think about it this Xmas then, and that will save all disappointment!


She would kill me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> We may need a hate button yet


So did you watch it too?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty funny if a little predictable.
> 2007! Is it still going ?
> The butler (Ian Hanmore)played the leader of a bunch of werewolf worshipping warrior monks who beat up the Lord of the Manor (Ron Donachie) playing the steward of a house in Scotland in Doctor Who "Tooth and Claw". They both ended up dead.



the main characters had a fall out, however I think they are skint so more may be due


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just saw this on tv
> I think I may become a vegetarian


Won't play in my country!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So did you watch it too?



Yeah.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> As you already have a Spud what about Tatty and Chips


or mash and chips


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Won't play in my country!



Speaking of, what type of Internet connection do you have?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys.
> I haven't been on in a while as I've been busy with sports.
> Managed to fall on my teachers head, nearly flatten a girl, hurt my arm/wrist and learn some new tumbles at gym.
> I just learnt a tuck back (backflip) with a spotter (I'm too scared to do it on my own although they say I don't need them)
> Any ways, how are you all?


Good to see you Spud's Mum. 
Sorry, i've been watching films and things tonight. 
The amount of injuries you cause/sustain, a spotter can't be a bad idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


This doesn't work, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Me and my brother are allowed to get gerbils after Christmas.


Huuuuurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
great news!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Planning on getting 2 boys again as my brother doesn't want girls.
> Any ways, here's the names we've come up with so far:
> Pip & squeak
> Bubble & squeak
> Fanta & Pepsi
> Pepsi & cola
> Tom & Jerry
> Ben & Jerry
> Brie & Wensleydale
> Brie & blue
> Gizmo & gadget
> Finn & Jake
> Tuff & scruff


Adam and Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know which one Adam will choose


Or you could be wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or you could be wrong.


There's always a chance I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Finally the weekend.
> Can't wait to lie in!


i've got to work, both days.
and


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As you already have a Spud what about Tatty and Chips


Excellent!!!!!
(but not as good as Adam and Adam.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Yeah.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i've got to work, both days.
> and


......and I suppose I had better start thinking about Christmas.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> or mash and chips


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, what type of Internet connection do you have?


Don't know what this means.
As in......?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent!!!!!
> (but not as good as Adam and Adam.)


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know what this means.
> As in......?



Dial-up, satellite, cable, DSL,...fiber?


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


>



If we're having a LOTR rave might as well throw this one out there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Dial-up, satellite, cable, DSL,...fiber?


I've got a stick that goes into the side of my laptop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If we're having a LOTR rave might as well throw this one out there


Goodness!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got a stick that goes into the side of my laptop.


a dongle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> a dongle?


I don't think so.
But it does a lot of flashing.


----------



## Lyn W

Like these?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 158409
> 
> Like these?


Yep.
Especially like the one on the far left as you look at it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Especially like the one on the far left as you look at it.


Those are different sorts of dongles for internet connection but there may be different ways that is done - via mobile connection etc. I don't know much more about them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Those are different sorts of dongles for internet connection but there may be different ways that is done - via mobile connection etc. I don't know much more about them.


Mine is via a mobile phone service provider but not the provider for our mobiles.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine is via a mobile phone service provider but not the provider for our mobiles.


Yup sounds like a dongle but no idea how they work etc.


----------



## Lyn W

I need some sleep now so will say goodnight.
Enjoy the rest of Friday and I wish you a good Saturday.
Don't work too hard Adam!!
Take care


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I think it goes without saying that we're marathoning Star Wars next week.


I'll be watching!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Hi Shannon glad you had a good time. The first time for anything without someone special is very difficult, but it does get easier.
> I don't think that time does completely heal, but you do get used to missing loved ones and carry on as they would want.


I know...its been almost 7 yrs for my mom since she's been gone. I feel so young to not have my parents. We have a family Christmas party tomorrow, it's going to be tough. One day at a time. Thank you Lyn


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have a good shift , Shannon, hope it passes quickly.
> See you later on!


Thanks Adam!!! It went very well today!! Beer time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Adam!!! It went very well today!! Beer time


You mean BUD Time !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I need some sleep now so will say goodnight.
> Enjoy the rest of Friday and I wish you a good Saturday.
> Don't work too hard Adam!!
> Take care


The first lesson is the worst, the other two are fine. 
Sleep well, and have a good day off, see you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I know...its been almost 7 yrs for my mom since she's been gone. I feel so young to not have my parents. We have a family Christmas party tomorrow, it's going to be tough. One day at a time. Thank you Lyn


I 'lost' my dad when I was 17 and my mother , then my granddad, whom I loved ,a year before my grandma, a year before my mum and both brothers when I was thirty one. It's very, very hard, but, I promise you, It does become easier.
I have mostly good and happy memories, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Adam!!! It went very well today!! Beer time


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy! 
( I have been !)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You mean BUD Time !


White wine for me, tonight! 
Yuuuummyyyy!


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> White wine for me, tonight!
> Yuuuummyyyy!


Wine is for the ladies ! Jack and coke or beer is for men ! Ha-ha Just yanking your chain !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Wine is for the ladies ! Jack and coke or beer is for men ! Ha-ha Just yanking your chain !


I had whisky and beer earlier in the week and will probably do so tomorrow.
Often I drink all three.
I drank Jack Daniels last over my three day birthday and I only drink it neat. (no ice in spirits, either).
I was very proud that i managed to make the bottle last that long.
In England lager used to be a girls drink (though times have changed), real men drank bitter.
And ,of course, I come from the West Country (south west) of England, so throw some local scrumpy cider into the mix, along with some top notch Russian vodka, and you're talking!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night Cold Dark Room. 
See you all tomorrow for a Satirical Saturday.
Bye bye!


----------



## mike taylor

We could have some fun state side ! The people around us wouldn't .haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yet I still got a ticket to help with affirmative action …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> We could have some fun state side ! The people around us wouldn't .haha


It would be brilliant. 
But if I get too drunk I talk rubbish philosophy and then fall asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 158429
> 
> Yet I still got a ticket to help with affirmative action …


Evening, Ken.
Arresting stuff!


----------



## mike taylor

Not me my friend . I'm the last one standing . Not because I'm a big drinker . It's because I don't want to be the prank. The guys that pass out first around here get pranked .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Not me my friend . I'm the last one standing . Not because I'm a big drinker . It's because I don't want to be the prank. The guys that pass out first around here get pranked .


It takes me a long, long time to get into that state. 
By which time everyone else has pretty much passed out.
Whether through alcohol or my philosophizing I'm uncertain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, It's four am here, I've got a lesson at 10 and need to be up no later than 8, really.
So good night all, have a smashing evening!


----------



## jaizei

What kind of attitude is that? Your second or fifth wind should be kicking in at any moment!


----------



## johnandjade

just woke up on the sofa again, i really need to start making it to my bed!

mornooning everyone! nasty work time  boo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> What kind of attitude is that? Your second or fifth wind should be kicking in at any moment!


Well, I hope it kicks in now.
Feeling knackered this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just woke up on the sofa again, i really need to start making it to my bed!
> 
> mornooning everyone! nasty work time  boo


Morning, John!
Nasty work time here also.
Booo! Boo!
And Boo Hoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all !
It's another Stimulating Saturday!
Enjoy folks!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!
> Nasty work time here also.
> Booo! Boo!
> And Boo Hoo!




morning! hope it's not to bad. a wee bitty chilly here today :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning! hope it's not to bad. a wee bitty chilly here today :/


Hurrah! 
My first student has a presentation at university so isn't coming! 
One down, two to go! 
Slightly colder here, too, but still no rain.


----------



## spud's_mum

So the neighbours now probably think I've lost it...
I was just out in my front garden collecting weeds. I was also talking to myself doing a weird voice that one of my favourite you tubers do saying "it's awesommmeeee dude!" Just as someone walks by.
I didn't dare look back.

They just see me sitting in the front garden staring at the grass doing a weird voice and talking to myself... Not the normal thing you see when you walk down the road


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> So the neighbours now probably think I've lost it...
> I was just out in my front garden collecting weeds. I was also talking to myself doing a weird voice that one of my favourite you tubers do saying "it's awesommmeeee dude!" Just as someone walks by.
> I didn't dare look back.
> 
> They just see me sitting in the front garden staring at the grass doing a weird voice and talking to myself... Not the normal thing you see when you walk down the road


If you are luck it was a fellow tortoise owner.
They would understand.
But the chances are that it wasn't and they will think you are nuts.
Morning, Spud's mum.
Happy weekend!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah!
> My first student has a presentation at university so isn't coming!
> One down, two to go!
> Slightly colder here, too, but still no rain.




i'd be up the roof with a bucket to test the waterproofing 

that's a result! I'm skiving as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd be up the roof with a bucket to test the waterproofing
> 
> that's a result! I'm skiving as well


Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
All the handles of my buckets are broken , so i'm not going through the palaver of dragging them up on the roof.
Anyway I need rain for the garden, it's getting so hard to find natural Tidgy food.


----------



## johnandjade

well thats the wellys coming off . we are having a works night in tonight so its to asda to load my mates car with beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well thats the wellys coming off . we are having a works night in tonight so its to asda to load my mates car with beer



Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Sounds fun! Enjoy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sounds fun! Enjoy!




my house got it last time... had to shammoo the chair and wall... we had a game of human bukaroo with a sleeping lad and a kebbab :/ 

anything planned your self?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my house got it last time... had to shammoo the chair and wall... we had a game of human bukaroo with a sleeping lad and a kebbab :/
> 
> anything planned your self?


Well, not Buckaroo, that's for sure. 
My friend Zac's due now, for his lesson, but it'll be Doctor Who watch, i expect! 
Then a paleontology lesson and this evening wifey wants to watch "Love Actually" as she does every year before Christmas.
It's okay, though i've seen it rather too much now, but keeps her happy. 
Been building bookcases in my unexpected free time this morn, so all good!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, not Buckaroo, that's for sure.
> My friend Zac's due now, for his lesson, but it'll be Doctor Who watch, i expect!
> Then a paleontology lesson and this evening wifey wants to watch "Love Actually" as she does every year before Christmas.
> It's okay, though i've seen it rather too much now, but keeps her happy.
> Been building bookcases in my unexpected free time this morn, so all good!




sounds like you're on to a winner today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you're on to a winner today


Yup, especially as the grammar lesson (dull) was cancelled.
A good day ahead, I hope
You too, it would seem.


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> morning! hope it's not to bad. a wee bitty chilly here today :/


The weather has been surprisingly tolerable this way. By now it would be bone chilling, or at least some negative numbers. It's going to come sooner or later.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning all !
> It's another Stimulating Saturday!
> Enjoy folks!


Good morning Adam!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello CDR's. Today I have a family X-mas party and a staff X-mas party. What's everyone else have planned today?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, especially as the grammar lesson (dull) was cancelled.
> A good day ahead, I hope
> You too, it would seem.




done the sensible thing... had a kip! probably have no eyebrows tomorrow


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
It's raining here. 
We are going to do some errands and see if the rain tampers off so we do some work on the tort house


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello CDR's. Today I have a family X-mas party and a staff X-mas party. What's everyone else have planned today?




2 in one day! hope you enjoy


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> It's raining here.
> We are going to do some errands and see if the rain tampers off so we do some work on the tort house




morning!


----------



## johnandjade

just trying out my new Bluetooth speaker, its not too bad  , even displays the battery life of it on my phone!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning!


Hi John *waves* 
I'm suppose to get one of those blue tooth that you wear around your neck for Christmas

I love technology


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The new pooch.
Female. Born 9-1 -2015
Details monday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Good morning Adam!


Good morning, Shannon!!! 
Having a good day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello CDR's. Today I have a family X-mas party and a staff X-mas party. What's everyone else have planned today?


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sounds like fun and a potential minefield or two at the same time! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> done the sensible thing... had a kip! probably have no eyebrows tomorrow


Or just one is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> It's raining here.
> We are going to do some errands and see if the rain tampers off so we do some work on the tort house


Good Morning, Noel! 
Lots of rain or just a bitty bit ?
Hope you get to do a bit more on your splendid tort house.
Enjoy your day, whatever precipitation may, or may not, occur.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The new pooch.
> Female. Born 9-1 -2015
> Details monday


A pretty looking beastie with enormous ears!
I like.
Tell us more, Monday.
i'm very happy for you.


----------



## Pearly

Good morning from unseasonably warm Texas! How's everyone doing this Saturday morning (or other times of the day in parts of the globe different the my Central time zone)


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> 2 in one day! hope you enjoy


If there's beer and my hubby I'll be just fine


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Shannon!!!
> Having a good day ?


Hi Adam so far so good! And you? I'm doing some light cleaning, tortoise duty, and have to wrap gifts for the parties today. I hope you and everyone else lurking has a great Saturday!!


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> The new pooch.
> Female. Born 9-1 -2015
> Details monday


OMG!!!!! They can't possibly come any cuter than that!!!!! Love pup!!!! Can't wait to hear the details! Congratulations!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sounds like fun and a potential minefield or two at the same time!
> Enjoy!


 thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning from unseasonably warm Texas! How's everyone doing this Saturday morning (or other times of the day in parts of the globe different the my Central time zone)


Good morning, Ewa!!!
It's 4 pm here, a little cooler today but unseasonably dry, could become a problem.
I'm great today, just waiting for my student to arrive for a palaeontology lesson, then a nice evening with wifey to follow.
Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hi Adam so far so good! And you? I'm doing some light cleaning, tortoise duty, and have to wrap gifts for the parties today. I hope you and everyone else lurking has a great Saturday!!


Thanks. 
Lurk, lurk.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John *waves*
> I'm suppose to get one of those blue tooth that you wear around your neck for Christmas
> 
> I love technology




so do i... but struggle to work it


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The new pooch.
> Female. Born 9-1 -2015
> Details monday




way hey!!!  congrats mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or just one is good.




if im lucky they'll shave my napper for me


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good morning from unseasonably warm Texas! How's everyone doing this Saturday morning (or other times of the day in parts of the globe different the my Central time zone)




mornooning


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> If there's beer and my hubby I'll be just fine




I'll drink to that! cheers


----------



## johnandjade

wee bitta iron maiden


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> wee bitta iron maiden


Awesome!!


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awesome!!



\m/\m/


----------



## Moozillion

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello CDR's. Today I have a family X-mas party and a staff X-mas party. What's everyone else have planned today?


I'm about to head out to a Christmas lunch and gift exchange with a bunch of friends. We all worked together years ago, and formed a monthly "Lunch Bunch" so we could stay in touch! Been going on for about 7 years now.


----------



## Pearly

Moozillion said:


> I'm about to head out to a Christmas lunch and gift exchange with a bunch of friends. We all worked together years ago, and formed a monthly "Lunch Bunch" so we could stay in touch! Been going on for about 7 years now.


Enjoy your time with your friends. I just did this same thing with my "bunch" last night.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> mornooning


"Afternooning" here now. How's stuff on your side of the "big pond"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if im lucky they'll shave my napper for me


I don't mind being shaven headed.
But only in the summer. 
i'm half way to it anyway, now as you know.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> "Afternooning" here now. How's stuff on your side of the "big pond"?




cold but happy


----------



## johnandjade

found the snow leopard!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm about to head out to a Christmas lunch and gift exchange with a bunch of friends. We all worked together years ago, and formed a monthly "Lunch Bunch" so we could stay in touch! Been going on for about 7 years now.


Sounds lovely! 
Hope you have fun and get some nice pressies. 
Nice tradition, too.
Hi, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found the snow leopard!!!
> View attachment 158491



YOU MADE HER INTO VODKA ?????????


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> found the snow leopard!!!
> View attachment 158491


Pretty bottle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All done for the day! 
Now sorting which books go in which bookcase, though i still have one to build.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The new pooch.
> Female. Born 9-1 -2015
> Details monday


Aw beautiful little pup she will have a lovely home with you Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or just one is good.


When I was in college my boyfriend at the time had his 21st birthday and his friends shaved off one eyebrow as well as half his beard.
They then removed all razors from his room so that he couldn't shave the rest off. It was like going out with 2 blokes - a bearded one if I was on his right and a clean shaven one when I was on his left.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I'm about to head out to a Christmas lunch and gift exchange with a bunch of friends. We all worked together years ago, and formed a monthly "Lunch Bunch" so we could stay in touch! Been going on for about 7 years now.


Hope you have a lovely time Bea!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YOU MADE HER INTO VODKA ?????????


or he's been decanting her wee!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When I was in college my boyfriend at the time had his 21st birthday and his friends shaved off one eyebrow as well as half his beard.
> They then removed all razors from his room so that he couldn't shave the rest off. It was like going out with 2 blokes - a bearded one if I was on his right and a clean shaven one when I was on his left.


Bonus!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> or he's been decanting her wee!!


Well, that would be much better! 
Good peevening, Lyn! 
I said to wifey, "On a scale of 1 to 10, urinate."


----------



## johnandjade

... wobble//


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... wobble//


Wibble! Wibble!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that would be much better!
> Good peevening, Lyn!
> I said to wifey, "On a scale of 1 to 10, urinate."


Bladder hell is that all! Anything less than a 10 should give her good grounds for divorce.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening hope all is well with everyone in the CDR tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bladder hell is that all! Anything less than a 10 should give her good grounds for divorce.


Of course she's a ten! Just joking. 
Wee'll never get divorced.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening hope all is well with everyone in the CDR tonight


Good day here, but wifey's arrived now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good day here, but wifey's arrived now.


Have you finished the last bookcase yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you finished the last bookcase yet?


Nope. 
I can use it as an excuse to escape later this evening.
Time to watch "Love Actually", soon. 
Don't mind too much as loads of the cast have been in Doctor Who so I can point this out as part of our yearly ritual.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I can use it as an excuse to escape later this evening.
> Time to watch "Love Actually", soon.
> Don't mind too much as loads of the cast have been in Doctor Who so I can point this out as part of our yearly ritual.


It is a good film - never seen it all the way through in one go, but it's been on the tele here so much I've managed to see it in parts - just had really long ad breaks in between each bit.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Hi Noel did the rain ease up for you to do some tort house work?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble! Wibble! Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It is a good film - never seen it all the way through in one go, but it's been on the tele here so much I've managed to see it in parts - just had really long ad breaks in between each bit.


Good film for sure.
But I've seen it about 20 times.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good film for sure.
> But I've seen it about 20 times.


I've seen A Christmas Carol every Xmas for about the last 20+ years - love that film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've seen A Christmas Carol every Xmas for about the last 20+ years - love that film.


Yep, it's great.
And I rather like the Doctor Who version, too.
Starred Michael Gambon and my review of Gambon's performance and why it was the best guest star appearance in Doctor Who that year, got published, as did a part of my review of my favourite episode that year a review of Neli Gaiman's writing. "The Doctor's Wife.".


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, it's great.
> And I rather like the Doctor Who version, too.
> Starred Michael Gambon and my review of Gambon's performance and why it was the best guest star appearance in Doctor Who that year, got published, as did a part of my review of my favourite episode that year a review of Neli Gaiman's writing. "The Doctor's Wife.".


You're a man of may talents that's for sure!
I haven't seen any of those I don't think, but I do like Michael Gambon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel did the rain ease up for you to do some tort house work?


It broke for a little bit. 
We were able to cover some of the seams on the rubber membrane on the roof. Progress


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble! Wibble! Wibble!


Wibble x4


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I've seen A Christmas Carol every Xmas for about the last 20+ years - love that film.


Me too


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> It broke for a little bit.
> We were able to cover some of the seams on the rubber membrane on the roof. Progress


is there much more work left to do now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're a man of may talents that's for sure!
> I haven't seen any of those I don't think, but I do like Michael Gambon.


Terrific actor! 
And a nice bloke, it seems.
(I've never met him.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble x4


Wibble! Wibble! Wibble! Wibble! Wibble!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific actor!
> And a nice bloke, it seems.
> (I've never met him.)


LA finished or back to the bookcase time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> LA finished or back to the bookcase time?


We watch it in pieces.
It's subtitled '6 weeks to Christmas', '5 weeks.....' and so on.
We watched two weeks to Christmas a day late tonight, as well as watching last weeks again, as we do, so we see it all at least twice.
I survived.
Now back to the books and bookcase.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We watch it in pieces.
> It's subtitled '6 weeks to Christmas', '5 weeks.....' and so on.
> We watched two weeks to Christmas a day late tonight, as well as watching last weeks again, as we do, so we see it all at least twice.
> I survived.
> Now back to the books and bookcase.


You ought to get someone to help you - in the UK we have the National Shelf Service.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

on


Lyn W said:


> You ought to get someone to help you - in the UK we have the National Shelf Service.


I might.
Just in case.


----------



## Lyn W

Beddy Byes for me
So it's Byesy Byes to you.
Until we meet again take care and keep smiling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Beddy Byes for me
> So it's Byesy Byes to you.
> Until we meet again take care and keep smiling.


Night, Lyn! 
My rictus smile is in place!
See you tomorrow.
Hope you have a nice lie in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tired as tired can be, so an early night is called for.
Good night Cold Dark Roomers
Good night Cold Dark Room.
Wishing you all a great sleep and looking forward to a Sublime Sunday.
Ta ra for now!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I'm so very sure y'all have heard of the victory of the "Portland Timbers" , yes?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I'm so very sure y'all have heard of the victory of the "Portland Timbers" , yes?


What are you doing up this late ? Shouldn't you be a sleep ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What are you doing up this late ? Shouldn't you be a sleep ?


Quite some time ago, really. But there are some nights I'm up and lonely, so I stay awake alone as it were…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Quite some time ago, really. But there are some nights I'm up and lonely, so I stay awake alone as it were…


How can you be lonely you have all of us as friends ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I'm so very sure y'all have heard of the victory of the "Portland Timbers" , yes?


Do you mean them beating Columbus Crew 2 - 1 in the cup final ?
It was headline news on the BBC 
Excellent result!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How can you be lonely you have all of us as friends ?


Hear! Hear! 
Well said, Gramps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It would appear The British Contingent are having a lie in this morning.
Do you have a hangover, John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all.
I have a lesson now, so I'll catch anyone who's woken up in a couple of hours!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I'm so very sure y'all have heard of the victory of the "Portland Timbers" , yes?


Nope. Tree logging firm?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hear! Hear!
> Well said, Gramps!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all! A bright sunny and crisp winters morning here - not!!!
Same old same old....grey damp and dismal as usual.
Wondering whether to catch a train to Cardiff, before a late lunch with my family.
Decisions decisions!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 158579


Hear! Hear!
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all! A bright sunny and crisp winters morning here - not!!!
> Same old same old....grey damp and dismal as usual.
> Wondering whether to catch a train to Cardiff, before a late lunch with my family.
> Decisions decisions!


Cardiff's nice. 
Enjoy your day whatever you decide.
Afternoon, Lyn!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

New girl. Suki.
Born 9 1 15.
Details to come


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> New girl. Suki.
> Born 9 1 15.
> Details to come


Hello, Suki! 
Welcome.
You're teasing us, Ed! 
Really lovely looking dog, most unusual.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> New girl. Suki.
> Born 9 1 15.
> Details to come


Is she home with you yet Ed? She certainly looks at home!
Pretty name for a pretty dog.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cardiff's nice.
> Enjoy your day whatever you decide.
> Afternoon, Lyn!


Hi Adam
The shop I needed in Cardiff didn't have what I wanted in stock, so didn't go into city
but a store on the outskirts of Cardiff did so I drove there.
Not very enjoyable as traffic is ridiculous -
anyone would think it was Christmas!!! 
Hope you have a pleasant Sunday too.


----------



## Pearly

Good morning! I love Ed's puppy! That "sleepy picture" is awesome! Love that face! And ears!i it finally feels like below 70F over here! I already got our winter covers (thicker down comforters) just last week! The night before last we all had to sleep on top of them with fans blowing. I love cooler weather and that time when all trees are red and gold right before they drop all leaves. There are plenty of evergreens here so it never feels barren. Sounds like Lynn is in Wales. I only drove through Cardiff, but spent couple of days in Wales just visiting. Love the raw beauty of those mountains and little old towns. I also remember people there being very nice and friendly. That was years ago! Nice trip to England and Wales. Ahhhh! My travel days are over (have been since birth of my first child) but I enjoy reminiscing. Hey Cold Dark Roomers, hav an awesome Sunday


----------



## Pearly

here is my Sweetgum tree in my backyard. My husband planted it as little stick in 5gal pot right after our house was built 19 yrs ago.


----------



## Pearly

this was our Summer sky over Texas this year (El Niño!)

and this is our December sky (fog in the morning, but after of burns off this is the color that we get most days)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> The shop I needed in Cardiff didn't have what I wanted in stock, so didn't go into city
> but a store on the outskirts of Cardiff did so I drove there.
> Not very enjoyable as traffic is ridiculous -
> anyone would think it was Christmas!!!
> Hope you have a pleasant Sunday too.


Welcome home! 
Just finished lesson two, on billboard advertising, only my palaeo lesson to go.
I'm a little tired today, but it's going well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning! I love Ed's puppy! That "sleepy picture" is awesome! Love that face! And ears!i it finally feels like below 70F over here! I already got our winter covers (thicker down comforters) just last week! The night before last we all had to sleep on top of them with fans blowing. I love cooler weather and that time when all trees are red and gold right before they drop all leaves. There are plenty of evergreens here so it never feels barren. Sounds like Lynn is in Wales. I only drove through Cardiff, but spent couple of days in Wales just visiting. Love the raw beauty of those mountains and little old towns. I also remember people there being very nice and friendly. That was years ago! Nice trip to England and Wales. Ahhhh! My travel days are over (have been since birth of my first child) but I enjoy reminiscing. Hey Cold Dark Roomers, hav an awesome Sunday


Wales in indeed a beautiful and most splendid place, though some of them are not always terribly friendly to the English.
As I'm half Welsh, I'm okay. 
You have a superlative Sunday ,too, Ewa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> View attachment 158587
> here is my Sweetgum tree in my backyard. My husband planted it as little stick in 5gal pot right after our house was built 19 yrs ago.


Beautiful!


----------



## Pearly

] I love dogs. The pictures of your pups you Guys post make me jealous. I grew up with dogs and love them! My last dog was my golden cocker spaniel whom I raised since she was only 6 weeks old. I was 16 when I got her. She was my constant companion. Went with me everywhere! Even to school on Saturdays for extra activities. I took her on busses, taxi cabs, trains, even motorcycles and kayaking! She was just this perfect dog who never god car sick and held pee/poo until she could feel patch of grass under her feet. She was 7 when I was moving to US and I brought her with me. The US customs didn't make me quarantine her because I had all kinds of vet health certifications, current shots and all the papers done by the highest vet health officials in Poland I could bribe to do it for her. All those papers had sworn and notarized translations by approved offices. What can I tell you?! I did my homework and lots of anticipating. I also worked as manager for some time and knew how being proactive tends to work in long run. This dog was my last canine. She died at the age of only 11 despite all kinds of spent on vet care. I was already married to my husband and we started traveling a lot so after having grieved losing her I decided to get couple of kitties, and that's been my choice of pets since. I will have another dog some day though. When my kids get little bigger and learn responsibility. Nothing in a world compares to the love, devotion, loyalty, all so unconditional, if a pooch! But for now I love my cats! And baby tortoises!

this is my beast! His name is Maxi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> View attachment 158589
> this was our Summer sky over Texas this year (El Niño!)
> View attachment 158590
> and this is our December sky (fog in the morning, but after of burns off this is the color that we get most days)


Don't like roads or cars, but the second picture is lovely.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wales in indeed a beautiful and most splendid place, though some of them are not always terribly friendly to the English.
> As I'm half Welsh, I'm okay.
> You have a superlative Sunday ,too, Ewa.


Everyone was very nice to us there probably due to our Polish accent I recall stopping for directions of little country roads and older Welsh men addressing me as "Love". I liked that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> ] I love dogs. The pictures of your pups you Guys post make me jealous. I grew up with dogs and love them! My last dog was my golden cocker spaniel whom I raised since she was only 6 weeks old. I was 16 when I got her. She was my constant companion. Went with me everywhere! Even to school on Saturdays for extra activities. I took her on busses, taxi cabs, trains, even motorcycles and kayaking! She was just this perfect dog who never god car sick and held pee/poo until she could feel patch of grass under her feet. She was 7 when I was moving to US and I brought her with me. The US customs didn't make me quarantine her because I had all kinds of vet health certifications, current shots and all the papers done by the highest vet health officials in Poland I could bribe to do it for her. All those papers had sworn and notarized translations by approved offices. What can I tell you?! I did my homework and lots of anticipating. I also worked as manager for some time and knew how being proactive tends to work in long run. This dog was my last canine. She died at the age of only 11 despite all kinds of spent on vet care. I was already married to my husband and we started traveling a lot so after having grieved losing her I decided to get couple of kitties, and that's been my choice of pets since. I will have another dog some day though. When my kids get little bigger and learn responsibility. Nothing in a world compares to the love, devotion, loyalty, all so unconditional, if a pooch! But for now I love my cats! And baby tortoises!
> View attachment 158591
> this is my beast! His name is Maxi


Goodness!!!!!!
Maxi's huge!
Are you sure he isn't a horse in disguise?
Beautiful , clean, soft and warm, i'll bet. 
Lovely eyes.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't like roads or cars, but the second picture is lovely.
> Thanks for sharing.


I take sky pictures at times while driving and on red light stop. Just trying to preserve the moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I take sky pictures at times while driving and on red light stop. Just trying to preserve the moment


I love the sky. 
i think I was a butterfly in a previous life.
or I still am.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!!!!
> Maxi's huge!
> Are you sure he isn't a horse in disguise?
> Beautiful , clean, soft and warm, i'll bet.
> Lovely eyes.


Haha! Yes! He's a big boy! Maine Coons can get pretty big. They are the "Great Danes" of the felines. They are also called "gentle giant". Maxi only weighs 17 lbs. There are Main Coon males that weigh 25-27 lbs! And we are not talking "fat". They are long with long tails and large bones. They are also known for having dog-like personalities. My Maxi cries by the door after I leave and is always first one to greet me when I'm back. Maxi is a rescue kitty. Got him off craigslist. His family got him from the breeder as baby for 850$ and a year later "couldn't stand the white hair all over the house". Dah! White long hair cat=white hair! Maxi is 6 yrs old. He hates to be bathed so we don't bathe him. He takes care of his own grooming as most cats do. That's one of the cat owning perks- don't have to bathe them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Haha! Yes! He's a big boy! Maine Coons can get pretty big. They are the "Great Danes" of the felines. They are also called "gentle giant". Maxi only weighs 17 lbs. There are Main Coon males that weigh 25-27 lbs! And we are not talking "fat". They are long with long tails and large bones. They are also known for having dog-like personalities. My Maxi cries by the door after I leave and is always first one to greet me when I'm back. Maxi is a rescue kitty. Got him off craigslist. His family got him from the breeder as baby for 850$ and a year later "couldn't stand the white hair all over the house". Dah! White long hair cat=white hair! Maxi is 6 yrs old. He hates to be bathed so we don't bathe him. He takes care of his own grooming as most cats do. That's one of the cat owning perks- don't have to bathe them


Yes, we always had cats when i was growing up and wifey and I had an adorable one. It was only after she died that we were free to move to Morocco.
Love, cats, but couldn't keep one here. The children beat and kick them in the street, kill them sometimes. 
Maxi looks extremely clean and well-groomed, but, yes, rather hairy!
Wifey leaves blonde hairs all over the house, can't be worse than that!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the sky.
> i think I was a butterfly in a previous life.
> or I still am.


I have yet to figure out the "previous-future life" deal, but butterflies are one of the most beautiful creatures in Nature! Love them! The part of Texas where we live has huge numbers of Monarchs. I have lots of butterfly/hummingbird friendly plants in my garden and at times there are so many of them that you can hear the flapping of all those wings


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome home!
> Just finished lesson two, on billboard advertising, only my palaeo lesson to go.
> I'm a little tired today, but it's going well.


Yes thought it was going well - at least the signs are good.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, we always had cats when i was growing up and wifey and I had an adorable one. It was only after she died that we were free to move to Morocco.
> Love, cats, but couldn't keep one here. The children beat and kick them in the street, kill them sometimes.
> Maxi looks extremely clean and well-groomed, but, yes, rather hairy!
> Wifey leaves blonde hairs all over the house, can't be worse than that!


That's horrible about some cultures! Mistreating animals almost physically hurts me. Those moroccan kids don't know any better though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I have yet to figure out the "previous-future life" deal, but butterflies are one of the most beautiful creatures in Nature! Love them! The part of Texas where we live has huge numbers of Monarchs. I have lots of butterfly/hummingbird friendly plants in my garden and at times there are so many of them that you can hear the flapping of all those wings


I don't actually believe in reincarnation, though it's a nice thought.
Living in Thailand, one gets a feel for it, fascinating concept. 
Lots of butterflies here, but no hummingbirds , or in Europe, but I've been in walk through aviaries and had them fling around my head and hovering in front of my face. Gorgeous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes thought it was going well - at least the signs are good.


They are, I don't get board and I bill them, so it's great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> That's horrible about some cultures! Mistreating animals almost physically hurts me. Those moroccan kids don't know any better though


They are not taught how to behave.
And for adults animals are food, working beasts or to be killed or ignored.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are, I don't get board and I bill them, so it's great.


I heard the student is a bit stuck up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, time for my last lesson of the day.
See you in two hours, folks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, time for my last lesson of the day.
> See you in two hours, folks.


I am off out for my late lunch now so see you later.
Hope this lesson goes well too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I heard the student is a bit stuck up.


Well he is a bit of a poster boy. 
And into self promotion.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well he is a bit of a poster boy.
> And into self promotion.


Its ad dictive I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am off out for my late lunch now so see you later.
> Hope this lesson goes well too.


Thanks, enjoy your lunch and we'll chat later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its ad dictive I suppose.


Lesson started.
And he's off to a flyer.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson started.
> And he's off to a flyer.


I hope his prospectus are good


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't actually believe in reincarnation, though it's a nice thought.
> Living in Thailand, one gets a feel for it, fascinating concept.
> Lots of butterflies here, but no hummingbirds , or in Europe, but I've been in walk through aviaries and had them fling around my head and hovering in front of my face. Gorgeous.


Yes, living back in Poland I recall admiring hummingbird photos, armadillos, roadrunners, etc. and snakes?! We only had couple of species, only one venomous and they were under national law protection as endangered species. I used to go hiking and camping all the time and had NEVER encountered live snake! The only snakes I'd ever seen were in the ZOO. The only reptiles I recall seeing out in wild were frogs (tons of them! and all over! cute little green ones) and salamanders near mountain streams. I think there was a mud turtle but I had never seen one in a wild, they too were endangered back then. The birds were plentiful and some of them I really miss here. The bird songs are different here, and I miss stork nests and "clocking" sounds they make. Or the trees! Oh how I miss our huge old trees! Or white birchwoods! Or gig majestic spruces.... Since in the US I've only lived in places or warm climate (Florida and Texas) where vegetation is sooooo diferent! But!.... There is beauty everywhere we go! It's hard not to miss sights/sounds we were used to, but it always helps me when I try to make conscious effort to open my heart and mind to the new place, new people and try to embrace all that the new place has to offer. To you the change must have felt even greater! Morocco sounds so different! I'd love to visit though. Love the ceramic work there, all the mosaic and stuff. And architecture..... Post some pics from time to time if not too much trouble. Would love to see them


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are not taught how to behave.
> And for adults animals are food, working beasts or to be killed or ignored.


Yeap, like I said: "the culture". Mistreating animals usually stems from powerty/famin/ignorance. There are countries in Asia where it's socially acceptable to eat dogs and cats. I can hardly stand thinking about it ling enough to type this post! Ugghhh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope his prospectus are good


He's turned over a new leaf, let him be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Yes, living back in Poland I recall admiring hummingbird photos, armadillos, roadrunners, etc. and snakes?! We only had couple of species, only one venomous and they were under national law protection as endangered species. I used to go hiking and camping all the time and had NEVER encountered live snake! The only snakes I'd ever seen were in the ZOO. The only reptiles I recall seeing out in wild were frogs (tons of them! and all over! cute little green ones) and salamanders near mountain streams. I think there was a mud turtle but I had never seen one in a wild, they too were endangered back then. The birds were plentiful and some of them I really miss here. The bird songs are different here, and I miss stork nests and "clocking" sounds they make. Or the trees! Oh how I miss our huge old trees! Or white birchwoods! Or gig majestic spruces.... Since in the US I've only lived in places or warm climate (Florida and Texas) where vegetation is sooooo diferent! But!.... There is beauty everywhere we go! It's hard not to miss sights/sounds we were used to, but it always helps me when I try to make conscious effort to open my heart and mind to the new place, new people and try to embrace all that the new place has to offer. To you the change must have felt even greater! Morocco sounds so different! I'd love to visit though. Love the ceramic work there, all the mosaic and stuff. And architecture..... Post some pics from time to time if not too much trouble. Would love to see them


Armadillos I've only seen in zoos, roadrunners only on the TV!
Adders were a common enough sight in the area of England I grew up and sometimes grass snakes and sand lizards, lots of amphibians ; frogs, toads and newts. Lots of birds, too.
Thailand was the place for trees, though very different types and lots of reptiles of course.
Here we have various turtles and the greek tortoise, lots of snakes and lizards, I have geckos living in my house.
Morocco is fabulous, Mediterranean coasts, Atlantic coasts, the Sahara, 4 mountain ranges, cedar forests, and so on and so on.
I don't really take photos, but.....
My bedroom window view.



And one of my geckos...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Yeap, like I said: "the culture". Mistreating animals usually stems from powerty/famin/ignorance. There are countries in Asia where it's socially acceptable to eat dogs and cats. I can hardly stand thinking about it ling enough to type this post! Ugghhh!


In parts of Asia it is not a good idea to ask what is in your meal or sandwich.
Oh, the things i have eaten!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have finished for the day and tomorrow is my day off!
Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Armadillos I've only seen in zoos, roadrunners only on the TV!
> Adders were a common enough sight in the area of England I grew up and sometimes grass snakes and sand lizards, lots of amphibians ; frogs, toads and newts. Lots of birds, too.
> Thailand was the place for trees, though very different types and lots of reptiles of course.
> Here we have various turtles and the greek tortoise, lots of snakes and lizards, I have geckos living in my house.
> Morocco is fabulous, Mediterranean coasts, Atlantic coasts, the Sahara, 4 mountain ranges, cedar forests, and so on and so on.
> I don't really take photos, but.....
> My bedroom window view.
> View attachment 158607
> 
> 
> And one of my geckos...
> View attachment 158609



Roadrunners are kinda disappointing irl. They're kind of drab and not sassy at all. 

Armadillos are surprisingly quick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Roadrunners are kinda disappointing irl. They're kind of drab and not sassy at all.
> 
> Armadillos are surprisingly quick.


Yeah, the giant armadillo coffee table in here will vanish with your coffee in the blink of an eye.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, the giant armadillo coffee table in here will vanish with your coffee in the blink of an eye.



Well, that's what you get for drinking coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Well, that's what you get for drinking coffee.


He does it with beer, too.
And cake.
And Doctor Pepper.
And cheese. 
Unforgivable, really.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He does it with beer, too.
> And cake.
> And Doctor Pepper.
> And cheese.
> Unforgivable, really.



If I set a cup down, it's probably empty, so that kind of service is much appreciated.  Same for food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If I set a cup down, it's probably empty, so that kind of service is much appreciated.  Same for food.


Fair enough.
So that's why you hang out in here, sometimes.
So the giant armadillo can take your empties away while the seven-bandeds take away rubbish and eat the crumbs and the hedgehogs deal with the washing up.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Armadillos I've only seen in zoos, roadrunners only on the TV!
> Adders were a common enough sight in the area of England I grew up and sometimes grass snakes and sand lizards, lots of amphibians ; frogs, toads and newts. Lots of birds, too.
> Thailand was the place for trees, though very different types and lots of reptiles of course.
> Here we have various turtles and the greek tortoise, lots of snakes and lizards, I have geckos living in my house.
> Morocco is fabulous, Mediterranean coasts, Atlantic coasts, the Sahara, 4 mountain ranges, cedar forests, and so on and so on.
> I don't really take photos, but.....
> My bedroom window view.
> View attachment 158607
> 
> 
> And one of my geckos...
> View attachment 158609


I love those little narrow spaces between buildings. In Italy some people used to run clothes lines between 2 buildings. We have similar geckos here, and tons of anoles. None of that in Poland! I remember being mesmerized watching sunbathing anoles that were all over the place in Florida (my first home away from Poland). Anoles are common sight here in Texas. Roadrunners often cross my front yard, probably on their way to the greens of golfcourse that surrounds my area (big public golfcourse, nothing fancy, or "clubhousy", just lots of green space, water features, trees and wildlife that lives there), and armadillos or skunks unfortunately I've only seen them as... roadkill on sides of the roads, tons of squirrels, deer, bunnies, coyotes, great birds... Yeah! Really thinking about it, there's tons of great wildlife in this area! Great vegetation... Just DIFFERENT, than what I was used to. I've only seen Morocco on pictures, books, tv and your pics. Love your bedroom window view Adam


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In parts of Asia it is not a good idea to ask what is in your meal or sandwich.
> Oh, the things i have eaten!


I don't think I want to know!


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> Roadrunners are kinda disappointing irl. They're kind of drab and not sassy at all.
> 
> Armadillos are surprisingly quick.


Have you seen the giant roadrunner in West Texas (Fort Stockton) Paisano Pete?


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> Roadrunners are kinda disappointing irl. They're kind of drab and not sassy at all.
> 
> Armadillos are surprisingly quick.


I have only seen live armadillo once. At River Place (restaurant by Parmer&Mopac, used to be one of favorite beer joints, lots of different tap beers and good food) there was a baby armadillo there that the kitchen and wait staff were feeding, he was not afraid of people and came out of hishide to eat tasty snacks. Really cute. They had name for him, Alfred, or Adolph.... or something A... Very cute creature


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> If I set a cup down, it's probably empty, so that kind of service is much appreciated.  Same for food.


I take it Jaizei is a fast eater! Doesn't sit the plate dow until done eating I only did that with my drinks. By golly! NO ONE DARE TOUCH MY DRINK!!!!! until I'm done with it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I love those little narrow spaces between buildings. In Italy some people used to run clothes lines between 2 buildings. We have similar geckos here, and tons of anoles. None of that in Poland! I remember being mesmerized watching sunbathing anoles that were all over the place in Florida (my first home away from Poland). Anoles are common sight here in Texas. Roadrunners often cross my front yard, probably on their way to the greens of golfcourse that surrounds my area (big public golfcourse, nothing fancy, or "clubhousy", just lots of green space, water features, trees and wildlife that lives there), and armadillos or skunks unfortunately I've only seen them as... roadkill on sides of the roads, tons of squirrels, deer, bunnies, coyotes, great birds... Yeah! Really thinking about it, there's tons of great wildlife in this area! Great vegetation... Just DIFFERENT, than what I was used to. I've only seen Morocco on pictures, books, tv and your pics. Love your bedroom window view Adam


Thanks.
Narrow street ?
My street is one of the widest in the area, the narrow streets you can stretch out your arms and touch both sides quite comfortably.
Washing lines across the street aren't necessary as everyone has a flat roof here, the clothes lines are there. 
The clothes lines between two buildings sometimes happens in England!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I take it Jaizei is a fast eater! Doesn't sit the plate dow until done eating I only did that with my drinks. By golly! NO ONE DARE TOUCH MY DRINK!!!!! until I'm done with it


Quite right, too.
I think Cameron swallows pizzas and micro-meals whole.


----------



## Pearly

Ok, Boys and Girls, gotta get off my butt and go upstairs clean up and redo the babies' tank. They are now in their daytime dwelling by warm fireplace with my kids and the cat.

their nursery tank is very humid so I'm not that concerned about the dry air now. I like for them to be handled and around the kids. Later, Gators!TTFN


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> The new pooch.
> Female. Born 9-1 -2015
> Details monday


How precious!!!


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone! Yesterday was a crazy busy day and today I went to a painting party! I painted Cindy Lou Who's Christmas tree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Ok, Boys and Girls, gotta get off my butt and go upstairs clean up and redo the babies' tank. They are now in their daytime dwelling by warm fireplace with my kids and the cat.
> View attachment 158623
> their nursery tank is very humid so I'm not that concerned about the dry air now. I like for them to be handled and around the kids. Later, Gators!TTFN


Nice chatting with you!
Have fun and speak soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone! Yesterday was a crazy busy day and today I went to a painting party! I painted Cindy Lou Who's Christmas tree
> View attachment 158634


Evening , Meech! 
Nice to see you're keeping busy.
Your Crimbo tree has delicious looking fruit on it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening , Meech!
> Nice to see you're keeping busy.
> Your Crimbo tree has delicious looking fruit on it!


Baubles to you Adam! (and that wasn't the first word that came to mind!)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening , Meech!
> Nice to see you're keeping busy.
> Your Crimbo tree has delicious looking fruit on it!


The ornaments came out a little wonky! An artist I'm not ;-) how are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone! Yesterday was a crazy busy day and today I went to a painting party! I painted Cindy Lou Who's Christmas tree
> View attachment 158634


Hi Meech sounds like you've been having fun. Who is Cindy Lou Who?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> The ornaments came out a little wonky! An artist I'm not ;-) how are you today?


I think that's a fabulous tree!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Baubles to you Adam! (and that wasn't the first word that came to mind!)



Charming!
Welcome back, Lyn.
Was the first word, "plums"?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming!
> Welcome back, Lyn.
> Was the first word, "plums"?


Nope! Balls.
How has your evening been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The ornaments came out a little wonky! An artist I'm not ;-) how are you today?


Also not that type of artist, either.
My drawing of Saturn was legendary. 
I've had a lovely day and am off tomorrow. 
Seriously though, your tree is quite charming! 
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also not that type of artist, either.
> My drawing of Saturn was legendary.
> I've had a lovely day and am off tomorrow.
> Seriously though, your tree is quite charming!
> Thanks for posting it.


I almost mentioned your unforgettable Saturn!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech sounds like you've been having fun. Who is Cindy Lou Who?


Cindy Lou Who is from dr. Seuss' "The Grinch who stole Christmas" I'll have to see if I can find the picture of the actual tree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone just popped n to say
> 
> Nope! Balls.
> How has your evening been?


That's what I said.
Good, good, good, nice time with wifey, just chilling out and chatting!
Yours ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I almost mentioned your unforgettable Saturn!


Well, I have to confess, it was pretty naff.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I think that's a fabulous tree!


Thanks! It was a lot of fun to do  this is Cindy Lou Who


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also not that type of artist, either.
> My drawing of Saturn was legendary.
> I've had a lovely day and am off tomorrow.
> Seriously though, your tree is quite charming!
> Thanks for posting it.


It was fun to make  I love doing paintings like that. I have a lovely Hawaiian

sunset


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Cindy Lou Who is from dr. Seuss' "The Grinch who stole Christmas" I'll have to see if I can find the picture of the actual tree


I was reading "Fox in Socks " with a student this week. 
Good reading practice for beginners.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks! It was a lot of fun to do  this is Cindy Lou Who
> View attachment 158640


I remember !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's what I said.
> Good, good, good, nice time with wifey, just chilling out and chatting!
> Yours ?


Very nice thanks, lovely dinner and great to see my nephew and his fiancé, up from London to book their wedding venue for May.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was reading "Fox in Socks " with a student this week.
> Good reading practice for beginners.


I love the Cat in the Hat books.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thanks! It was a lot of fun to do  this is Cindy Lou Who
> View attachment 158640


I have never read or seen the Grinch, must get around to it one day.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was reading "Fox in Socks " with a student this week.
> Good reading practice for beginners.


I adore Doctor Seuss!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It was fun to make  I love doing paintings like that. I have a lovely Hawaiian
> View attachment 158641
> sunset


That's really super!
Love the turtles best, of course!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I have never read or seen the Grinch, must get around to it one day.


That is one of bens favorites! You'd enjoy it I'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very nice thanks, lovely dinner and great to see my nephew and his fiancé, up from London to book their wedding venue for May.


That's nice.
They're booking your house for their wedding ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's really super!
> Love the turtles best, of course!


I was so proud of those turtles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I adore Doctor Seuss!


Me, too.
And I have read it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's nice.
> They're booking your house for their wedding ?


Yes - my rates are very reasonable and they get a tortoise ring carrier into the bargain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I was so proud of those turtles!


Don't blame you, they're really good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes - my rates are very reasonable and they get a tortoise ring carrier into the bargain.


Wow!
Can I be a bridesmaid?
I've always wanted to be a bridesmaid.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It was fun to make  I love doing paintings like that. I have a lovely Hawaiian
> View attachment 158641
> sunset


That's lovely.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Can I be a bridesmaid?
> I've always wanted to be a bridesmaid.


I'll put in a good word for you - though you may have to dance with the best man.
You may have to help with the wedding breakfast as well - 2 courses - cornflakes followed by toast and marmalade


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I have never read or seen the Grinch, must get around to it one day.


----------



## jaizei

Though I think the Sneetches are my favorite Dr Seuss.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Thanks Cameron I will watch that when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll put in a good word for you - though you may have to dance with the best man.
> You may have to help with the wedding breakfast as well - 2 courses - cornflakes followed by toast and marmalade


I'm a good cook, though I've never cooked cornflakes.
I'll dance with anybody.
(for one song and then my lungs will give out). 
And i look good in a frock.


----------



## jaizei

Pearly said:


> Have you seen the giant roadrunner in West Texas (Fort Stockton) Paisano Pete?



No, but when I go to New Mexico in a few months, I'll probably stop there now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


ha! ha!
I'll definitely watch that later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Though I think the Sneetches are my favorite Dr Seuss.


Don't know that one, i'll definitely have a butchers at that.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, too.
> I think Cameron swallows pizzas and micro-meals whole.



Chewing just slows down the eating. 

Taste the food? Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cameron I will watch that when I get home tomorrow.


Tell me when you get home, we'll watch it together!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Chewing just slows down the eating.
> 
> Taste the food? Ain't nobody got time for that.


Oh, I've always got time to savour cheese. (and wine).


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Taste the food? Ain't nobody got time for that.


My perfect dinner guest!
Sounds like there'd be no complaints from you!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tell me when you get home, we'll watch it together!


Okey dokey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My perfect dinner guest!
> Sounds like there'd be no complaints from you!


It doesn't mean it'll stay down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Okey dokey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Speaking of simultaneous viewing, where's John today ?
Hope he's okay after last night. 
Or that he's not got connection problems again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It doesn't mean it'll stay down.


It doesn't mean he'll survive!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Speaking of simultaneous viewing, where's John today ?
> Hope he's okay after last night.
> Or that he's not got connection problems again.


He's not been around at all today has he?
Hope he's not suffering too much,
or if it is connection problems that it is restored asap.
Maybe he took himself off on that holiday he was talking about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He's not been around at all today has he?
> Hope he's not suffering too much,
> or if it is connection problems that it is restored asap.
> Maybe he took himself off on that holiday he was talking about.


He could turn up on my doorstep, tomorrow! 
Hope so!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It doesn't mean he'll survive!


----------



## Lyn W

...and I must take myself off to bed.
5 days left!!!!
Only Xmas concert, Panto and Disco to get through
then the usual panic buying before Xmas.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely.


Thanks! Good teachers haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and I must take myself off to bed.
> 5 days left!!!!
> Only Xmas concert, Panto and Disco to get through
> then the usual panic buying before Xmas.


Xmas concert, panto and disco all at the same time?
That'd be great fun! 
Oh, no it wouldn't!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Xmas concert, panto and disco all at the same time?
> That'd be great fun!
> Oh, no it wouldn't!


The Xmas concert has elements of all three - unintentionally
But it will soon be behind me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and I must take myself off to bed.
> 5 days left!!!!
> Only Xmas concert, Panto and Disco to get through
> then the usual panic buying before Xmas.


Yep, panic buying is rapidly approaching, though I have already got a few things for wifey, not that she'll be grateful. 
Nos da, Lyn, take care!
Have fun tomorrow, and don't forget to tell me when you're ready to watch Dr.Seuss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The Xmas concert has elements of all three - unintentionally
> But it will soon be behind me.


Charming!


----------



## Lyn W

Will do!
Good night all - sleep well when you eventually get to your cribs too.
Take care and have a good Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will do!
> Good night all - sleep well when you eventually get to your cribs too.
> Take care and have a good Monday.


Ta ta!
You, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Beer, anyone ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very quiet in here tonight. 
So i'm away to try to identify one of my latest fossil finds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, night night Cold Dark Roommates.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Tomorrow is another Moody Monday for some.
But not for me!
Day off! 
Sleep well, see you tomorrow, amazing friends.


----------



## johnandjade

still suffering


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Back to work today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So, the new puppy.

Her name is Suki (OFFICIALLY) and she is less than one pound of pure energy. 
We met the parents. Both small, but Suki was also the runt of the litter of three pups and is by far the smallest one.
She is almost house broken. Just a few accidents and I've been letting her sleep with me, though it's rough. She can go from full sleep to "let's play" in a moment.
I've been transitioning her to the type and brand of food that our old dog, Chester used to eat. Mainly because he had such a long and healthy life. 
She see's my vet today at 4 pm. She has had her first round of shots and I'm going to get her 100% sorted.
On a side note, tortoises 1,2,3 and Julio all went to the vet on Saturday. (My new vet) and the fecal tests, etc are all negative.


----------



## johnandjade

feeling almost human again, finally!! hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. I'm off to Burger King


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Do you have this world wide plague of a cold?
I've been coughing for weeks.
Rediculous.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you have this world wide plague of a cold?
> I've been coughing for weeks.
> Rediculous.


 

100% self inflicted, was at a party on Saturday.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would appear The British Contingent are having a lie in this morning.
> Do you have a hangover, John ?



worst in a while!!


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you have this world wide plague of a cold?
> I've been coughing for weeks.
> Rediculous.


Some of that chest cold has definitely spread to Texas. It's been going around my house for few weeks as well. Though ours is most likely compliments of famius Austin allergies. I'd never really believed in those seasonal allergies till few years into living in Austin area. They can really kick your butt.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> 100% self inflicted, was at a party on Saturday.


Haha! That's one of the reasons I don't drink anymore! glad you feel better John


----------



## Pearly

Good morning Boys and Girls! Off to the daily grinder now, getting kids ready for school. Wishing ya'll great Monday


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone! Just another day in paradise  30 more days!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> found the snow leopard!!!
> View attachment 158491


I want that just for the bottle to put on our bar! That's an awesome bottle!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Pearly said:


> Good morning Boys and Girls! Off to the daily grinder now, getting kids ready for school. Wishing ya'll great Monday


Happy Monday to ya


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! Just another day in paradise  30 more days!!!!


Morning!  How are you?


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you have this world wide plague of a cold?
> I've been coughing for weeks.
> Rediculous.


I've been coughing on and off this entire year. I had bronchitis in September for the first time. I've been fighting with this minor head cold for about a month now. Annoyed!! Everyone I know who gets a cold lasts forever!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> The new pooch.
> Female. Born 9-1 -2015
> Details monday


OMG!!!! So adorable! Congrats! Looking forward to the details


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still suffering


Goodness!!!!!
That must have been quite some night!!!! 
Self-inflicted damage doesn't make it any easier.
Hair of the dog required.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Back to work today.


Back to work--bad.
Feeling better-good .
Hello, Ed.
Good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So, the new puppy.
> 
> Her name is Suki (OFFICIALLY) and she is less than one pound of pure energy.
> We met the parents. Both small, but Suki was also the runt of the litter of three pups and is by far the smallest one.
> She is almost house broken. Just a few accidents and I've been letting her sleep with me, though it's rough. She can go from full sleep to "let's play" in a moment.
> I've been transitioning her to the type and brand of food that our old dog, Chester used to eat. Mainly because he had such a long and healthy life.
> She see's my vet today at 4 pm. She has had her first round of shots and I'm going to get her 100% sorted.
> On a side note, tortoises 1,2,3 and Julio all went to the vet on Saturday. (My new vet) and the fecal tests, etc are all negative.


Good news all round really, though the dog may take a while to get used to a new routine and diet. 
Hurrah for Suki and the torts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> feeling almost human again, finally!! hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. I'm off to Burger King



Burger King, the cure for everything.
They should use that.
Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning Boys and Girls! Off to the daily grinder now, getting kids ready for school. Wishing ya'll great Monday


Have a great day yourself, Ewa.
I've done nothing much so far, but should do some Christmas shopping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone! Just another day in paradise  30 more days!!!!


Good morning, Michelle! 
Paradise is here, too.
Only thirty! Soon be here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Happy Monday to ya


Good morning, Shannon.
Hope you are well this fine day. (here, anyway).


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a great day yourself, Ewa.
> I've done nothing much so far, but should do some Christmas shopping.



Doing Christmas shopping was my one achievement this past weekend. I always end up finding all the things I never knew I needed while buying for others. How does Amazon.mo stack up? The next day deliveries has got to be tough on the donkeys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Doing Christmas shopping was my one achievement this past weekend. I always end up finding all the things I never knew I needed while buying for others. How does Amazon.mo stack up? The next day deliveries has got to be tough on the donkeys.


My stuff comes from Amazon UK and gets here in four days which is pretty good. 
Usually arrives by the postman with the yellow post office scooter.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a great day yourself, Ewa.
> I've done nothing much so far, but should do some Christmas shopping.


I'm procrastinating as usual. Will get the shopping done once in Kansas City at my Brother's. I don't enjoy shopping like I used to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I'm procrastinating as usual. Will get the shopping done once in Kansas City at my Brother's. I don't enjoy shopping like I used to


I am currently using quality time spent with Tidgy as an excuse for not going out.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My stuff comes from Amazon UK and gets here in four days which is pretty good.
> Usually arrives by the postman with the yellow post office scooter.



Amazon has spoiled me in that sense. If it doesn't have 2 day shipping, I question whether of not it's worth buying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Amazon has spoiled me in that sense. If it doesn't have 2 day shipping, I question whether of not it's worth buying.


I could pay for a faster service, I just don't need it, not ever in a hurry for stuff.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could pay for a faster service, I just don't need it, not ever in a hurry for stuff.



If it takes longer than 2 days, I forget I ordered it and it's like Christmas regardless of the date.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If it takes longer than 2 days, I forget I ordered it and it's like Christmas regardless of the date.


I once posted myself a parcel from England to here, returned to Morocco and waited.
Nothing.
It arrived five months later, and that was like Christmas as i'd forgotten exactly what was in it! 
(N.B. This is the only time it happened, standard parcel post from the UK takes about 8 days. )


----------



## johnandjade

just caught up on the thread


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just caught up on the thread


Welcome back, Stranger!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, Stranger!




ahoy! that was a nasty hangover! 2 days, was still a bit sick this morning at work! 

hows mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahoy! that was a nasty hangover! 2 days, was still a bit sick this morning at work!
> 
> hows mr adam?


All good here.
Should be Christmas shopping, but postponed it due to laziness blamed on doing other 'important' things.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good here.
> Should be Christmas shopping, but postponed it due to laziness blamed on doing other 'important' things.




quite right. nearly finished work here, it's straight to bed for me tonight! never again....

until next time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quite right. nearly finished work here, it's straight to bed for me tonight! never again....
> 
> until next time


Oh, if only I had a beer for each time I've said 'Never again', i'd be very drunk.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, if only I had a beer for each time I've said 'Never again', i'd be very drunk.




I've not even had a cigarette since Saturday night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've not even had a cigarette since Saturday night!


Good grief! 
I couldn't manage that.
Chance to give up ?


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Morning!  How are you?


I'm good  bored out of my mind. Only one doctor today. How are you today?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a good day everyone. I'll be taking my tiny dog with her tiny carrier and pink leash and collar with a cat bell on it.
I'm getting in touch with my feminine side today.
What a manly dog.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good grief!
> I couldn't manage that.
> Chance to give up ?



nope, im strange... can go without no problems or withdrawals. 

however, enjoy to much to stop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a good day everyone. I'll be taking my tiny dog with her tiny carrier and pink leash and collar with a cat bell on it.
> I'm getting in touch with my feminine side today.
> What a manly dog.


I think people who need rottweilers or pit bulls to assert their masculinity may have a problem, not you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope, im strange... can go without no problems or withdrawals.
> 
> however, enjoy to much to stop


Me, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think people who need rottweilers or pit bulls to assert their masculinity may have a problem, not you.


You know....That's also the reason I don't ride a Harley. (Maybe fuel for an other topic on another forum?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You know....That's also the reason I don't ride a Harley. (Maybe fuel for an other topic on another forum?)


And why I'm quite happy sipping wine, eating quiche and wearing pink shirts!


----------



## johnandjade

thankfully that shift is over, last of my energy to walk home now and curl into a ball. even replacing the tin of beer from shop with energy drink tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thankfully that shift is over, last of my energy to walk home now and curl into a ball. even replacing the tin of beer from shop with energy drink tonight!


Make sure you eat, too.
Hopefully you'll feel better in the morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure you eat, too.
> Hopefully you'll feel better in the morning.




today's burger was the first since Saturday morning :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And why I'm quite happy sipping wine, eating quiche and wearing pink shirts!


Another secure man. My kind of friend.


----------



## johnandjade

whats a bakers favourite drink??? 'whisk' ey


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> today's burger was the first since Saturday morning :/


Is it mostly beer and Burger King, John?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it mostly beer and Burger King, John?




it is, my diet is atrocious


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it is, my diet is atrocious


You sound purely American.
I hope that isn't insulting. It's not meant to be.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You sound purely American.
> I hope that isn't insulting. It's not meant to be.




not at all . i can and do eat like a machine, but weigh less than 9st and a 28'' waist. it'll catch me up im sure


----------



## johnandjade

taking home sausages (square ones) and tattie scones. nice fried tea tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Another secure man. My kind of friend.


But I do like to belch and fart occasionally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not at all . i can and do eat like a machine, but weigh less than 9st and a 28'' waist. it'll catch me up im sure


Me, too.
My grandfather was the same and he never changed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> taking home sausages (square ones) and tattie scones. nice fried tea tonight


I'm sorry.
I have NO IDEA what any of that is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sorry.
> I have NO IDEA what any of that is.


The Scots like to fry everything before they eat it. 
Including Mars Bars and salad. 
Tatties is potato and a scone, in the UK, is a little dry cake/bread.
So this is a kind of potato cake.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very quiet in here tonight.
> So i'm away to try to identify one of my latest fossil finds.
> View attachment 158649
> View attachment 158650
> View attachment 158651


It could be a prehistoric Malteser.


----------



## johnandjade

home home home. will say nos da just now. take care all and won't see you tomorrow


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> I'm good  bored out of my mind. Only one doctor today. How are you today?!


Doing well thanks. Just working as usual!! I want to discuss with my husband about our next vacation!! I so need to get away somewhere tropical!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Shannon.
> Hope you are well this fine day. (here, anyway).


Doing good thanks Adam!! Anything new?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ahoy! that was a nasty hangover! 2 days, was still a bit sick this morning at work!
> 
> hows mr adam?


That's not a hangover - that's alcohol poisoning!!!
Hope you are feeling better now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I've not even had a cigarette since Saturday night!


Now is the time to give up!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And why I'm quite happy sipping wine, eating quiche and wearing pink shirts!


I was fine with the wine and quiche bit, but first read that last one as pink 'shorts' which is an image I can't wipe from my mind now.
Pink shirts are fine - but not with pink shorts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It could be a prehistoric Malteser.


I hope so!
That would be the most sensational discovery of all time.
However, it is _Prionoceras sp. _an Upper Devonian goniatite from about 364 million years ago.
An ancestral form of the ammonites.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it'll catch me up im sure


I wouldn't worry about that - you won't live long enough for that to happen.
Every cloud.........etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home home home. will say nos da just now. take care all and won't see you tomorrow


Take care, John, and sleep well.
i'm sure you'll be much better tomorrow.
Not see you then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing well thanks. Just working as usual!! I want to discuss with my husband about our next vacation!! I so need to get away somewhere tropical!!!


Or Morocco!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I do like to belch and fart occasionally.


TMI 
At least you didn't mention scratching your unmentionables!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> home home home. will say nos da just now. take care all and won't see you tomorrow


Sleep well John hope you and your liver feel better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing good thanks Adam!! Anything new?


Yep, some nice fossils. 
And very relaxing day off, too, thanks.
Your day been fun so far ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so!
> That would be the most sensational discovery of all time.
> However, it is _Prionoceras sp. _an Upper Devonian goniatite from about 364 million years ago.
> A ancestral form of the ammonites.


Thought so


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was fine with the wine and quiche bit, but first read that last one as pink 'shorts' which is an image I can't wipe from my mind now.
> Pink shirts are fine - but not with pink shorts.


I think I mentioned, i never wear shorts, so you've nothing to fear there. 
Evening, Lyn.
Good day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wouldn't worry about that - you won't live long enough for that to happen.
> Every cloud.........etc


Blimey! 
Welcome back, Little Miss Charming!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> TMI
> At least you didn't mention scratching our unmentionables!



I would never scratch your unmentionables, Lyn!!!!!!! 
Or anyone else's for that matter!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I mentioned, i never wear shorts, so you've nothing to fear there.
> Evening, Lyn.
> Good day ?


Evening to you too!
Not bad day thanks if you like Xmas concert rehearsals - again!
Got stuck in traffic on the way home owing to an accident
so a journey that normally takes me 15 mins max took me almost 1.5 hours today
So that was a nightmare and was so glad to get home.
Sounds as if you have had a pleasant day off.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would never scratch your unmentionables, Lyn!!!!!!!
> Or anyone else's for that matter!


oops I lost a 'y' there!
but just enough time to put it back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thought so


So this is ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening to you too!
> Not bad day thanks if you like Xmas concert rehearsals - again!
> Got stuck in traffic on the way home owing to an accident
> so a journey that normally takes me 15 mins max took me almost 1.5 hours today
> So that was a nightmare and was so glad to get home.
> Sounds as if you have had a pleasant day off.


Hope no one was hurt in the accident. 
Nasty cars.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So this is ?
> View attachment 158683
> View attachment 158684
> View attachment 158685


Well the top 2 pics look like the nose of a great white shark.
The last one makes it look more like a canine tooth of some bloomin' big carnivore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> oops I lost a 'y' there!
> but just enough time to put it back.


Thank heavens for that.
Now no one will ever know.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope no one was hurt in the accident.
> Nasty cars.


Don't know - hopefully not. I came off the bypass the accident was on to avoid the queues only to find that everyone else had had the same idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well the top 2 pics look like the nose of a great white shark.
> The last one makes it look more like a canine tooth of some bloomin' big carnivore.


Not bad !
It's a tooth from the extinct coastal shark, _Squalicorax pristodontus ,_ the crow shark, from 60 to 70 million years ago (around the time the dinosaurs died out.) from Moroccan phosphate deposits near here.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a good day everyone. I'll be taking my tiny dog with her tiny carrier and pink leash and collar with a cat bell on it.
> I'm getting in touch with my feminine side today.
> What a manly dog.


Real men put their tiny dogs inside their massive handbags!







Hope all goes well at the vets for your gorgeous new girl.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not bad !
> It's a tooth from the extinct coastal shark, _Squalicorax pristodontus ,_ the crow shark, from 60 to 70 million years ago (around the time the dinosaurs died out.) from Moroccan phosphate deposits near here.


I'm either better at this than I thought or it was a pure fluke.
I'll let you decide which is most likely!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Talking of Morocco that's a fantastic solar energy project underway on the edge of the Sahara.
It was on tele the other night when the conference on climate change was in the news.


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing well thanks. Just working as usual!! I want to discuss with my husband about our next vacation!! I so need to get away somewhere tropical!!!


I am so ready for these 5 days off coming up! Tropical sounds amazing


----------



## Lyn W

Popping out to do my tea - see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm either better at this than I thought or it was a pure fluke.
> I'll let you decide which is most likely!!!


Well, how about


Not a good photo, I'm afraid, actually the detain is sensational.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Talking of Morocco that's a fantastic solar energy project underway on the edge of the Sahara.
> It was on tele the other night when the conference on climate change was in the news.


Yes, I helped one of the guys doing his Doctoral thesis on solar panels a few years back. 
It's very 'in' here, but too expensive for most folks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am so ready for these 5 days off coming up! Tropical sounds amazing


Me, too! 
I'm taking a whole week off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Popping out to do my tea - see you later.


Enjoy! 
Catch you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Avoiding Star Wars .............http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35091724


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hello, Noel, hello! 
Good day so far ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, how about
> View attachment 158689
> 
> Not a good photo, I'm afraid, actually the detain is sensational.


Some sort of starfish?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel, hello!
> Good day so far ?


Pretty good  
Spent part of the day grocery shopping for the torts since the grass in the yard has gone dormant
How about you?


----------



## Lyn W

Night Night everyone!
Feeling very tired tonight so signing off.
See you soon
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Some sort of starfish?


Near enough! 
It's an ophiuroid, a brittle star, which has a disc in the centre that links the long thin arms. 
Jurassic about 147 million years old, from the middle of the dinosaur era.
_Ophiopetra lithographica. _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty good
> Spent part of the day grocery shopping for the torts since the grass in the yard has gone dormant
> How about you?


Great day, just relaxing and sorting books and things. 
My garden has long since died.
The rain is very late this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night Night everyone!
> Feeling very tired tonight so signing off.
> See you soon
> Have fun.


Lightweight! 
Sleep well, Lyn.
Only four more days to the hols!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Night Night everyone!
> Feeling very tired tonight so signing off.
> See you soon
> Have fun.


Night Lyn


----------



## W Shaw

spudthetortoise said:


> Planning on getting 2 boys again as my brother doesn't want girls.
> Any ways, here's the names we've come up with so far:
> Pip & squeak
> Bubble & squeak
> Fanta & Pepsi
> Pepsi & cola
> Tom & Jerry
> Ben & Jerry
> Brie & Wensleydale
> Brie & blue
> Gizmo & gadget
> Finn & Jake
> Tuff & scruff



I'm not a fan of naming critters before I meet them or giving them "matching" names just for the sake of matching names. I guess I'm the odd one out, but I think each one deserves to have his own name, carefully chosen because it suits him, rather than just naming them a combined name just because it sounds comical. Am I weird? Probably!


----------



## W Shaw

spudthetortoise said:


> Me and my brother are allowed to get gerbils after Christmas.



Coolness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> I'm not a fan of naming critters before I meet them or giving them "matching" names just for the sake of matching names. I guess I'm the odd one out, but I think each one deserves to have his own name, carefully chosen because it suits him, rather than just naming them a combined name just because it sounds comical. Am I weird? Probably!


Just call them all Adam. 
A great name, you can't go wrong.


----------



## jaizei

stojanovski92113 said:


> Doing well thanks. Just working as usual!! I want to discuss with my husband about our next vacation!! I so need to get away somewhere tropical!!!



If I ever get around to planning it, I think I'm going to Nevis sometime in the next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If I ever get around to planning it, I think I'm going to Nevis sometime in the next year.


Ben Nevis!!!!
Lovely place, but hardly tropical.


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> If I ever get around to planning it, I think I'm going to Nevis sometime in the next year.


That sounds like a fantastic place to go!! Hmmm I may have to look into that!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning!! where is that snow leopard, she has some explaining to do and owes me 2 days! 

back to the closest thing to reality I know now, definitely never again till next time! 

got my mate working with me today


----------



## johnandjade

ahh bacon and coffee, how I've missed you my friends


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Suki got a clean bill of health at the vet.
Two things I didn't know: The "apple" head variety that she is has a void in the top portion of the skull that is just skin covering the brain. It's an area the size of a fingerprint and it heals as the chihuahua gets older, but, sometimes not all the way. 
And two: She has an under bite. Kind of a misaligned jaw that gives a tiny bulldog look.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got about 5 hours sleep last night. 
I walked the pooch every two hours and kept Kelly from waking up even once.
It is getting easier.
I had to take down our Christmas tree because the dog wouldn't stop trying to eat parts of it and I spent a while getting rid of and hiding/relocating extension cords, etc. She seems to want to chew on them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!! where is that snow leopard, she has some explaining to do and owes me 2 days!
> 
> back to the closest thing to reality I know now, definitely never again till next time!
> 
> got my mate working with me today


Glad to see you back on form, my friend. 
The snow leopard is hiding somewhere.
Wise girl, she is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh bacon and coffee, how I've missed you my friends


Morning, John! 
Bacon and coffee for me too, student should be here for an economics lesson in a moment.
See you in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Suki got a clean bill of health at the vet.
> Two things I didn't know: The "apple" head variety that she is has a void in the top portion of the skull that is just skin covering the brain. It's an area the size of a fingerprint and it heals as the chihuahua gets older, but, sometimes not all the way.
> And two: She has an under bite. Kind of a misaligned jaw that gives a tiny bulldog look.


Interesting. 
Very glad she's healthy.
Good morning to you, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got about 5 hours sleep last night.
> I walked the pooch every two hours and kept Kelly from waking up even once.
> It is getting easier.
> I had to take down our Christmas tree because the dog wouldn't stop trying to eat parts of it and I spent a while getting rid of and hiding/relocating extension cords, etc. She seems to want to chew on them.


Oh, golly!! 
Mind you five hours is more than enough for me. 
You going to put the tree elsewhere ?
At least Kelly can't complain.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. The tree is back in the garage until next year.
It isn't very Christmas like anyway. 
It's friggin' 84 degrees.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got about 5 hours sleep last night.
> I walked the pooch every two hours and kept Kelly from waking up even once.
> It is getting easier.
> I had to take down our Christmas tree because the dog wouldn't stop trying to eat parts of it and I spent a while getting rid of and hiding/relocating extension cords, etc. She seems to want to chew on them.


I guess she's in that puppy stage that chews on everything! I bet she outgrows it. You sound like a super dog-dad, which is no surprise to anyone here.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, it's 4:30 am here, and I've been awake since 1:00 am. But it's for a good reason: I feel happy and free!!! It's been 6 weeks since I retired, and I'm finally starting to relax about a lot of things. And getting to do things I enjoy doing. Since I woke up at 1:00, that Monty Python song, "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" has been running through my head- and I don't mind one bit, because I can NAP tomorrow (...I mean today!  ) if I need to!!!
I'm too excited to go back to sleep!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's 4:30 am here, and I've been awake since 1:00 am. But it's for a good reason: I feel happy and free!!! It's been 6 weeks since I retired, and I'm finally starting to relax about a lot of things. And getting to do things I enjoy doing. Since I woke up at 1:00, that Monty Python song, "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" has been running through my head- and I don't mind one bit, because I can NAP tomorrow (...I mean today!  ) if I need to!!!
> I'm too excited to go back to sleep!


The second verse of that song isn't so inspirational.
"Always look on the bright side of death".
From LIFE OF BRIAN.
That movie was boycotted in my home town and I saw it about 20 years later.
Good old Bible belt!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotcha!!!
She is irresistible!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Congratulations on your retirement.
I'm nearly there and it's scaring me to death.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. The tree is back in the garage until next year.
> It isn't very Christmas like anyway.
> It's friggin' 84 degrees.


Only about 70 here today, but still not Christmas weather.
Gotta get our tree set up soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's 4:30 am here, and I've been awake since 1:00 am. But it's for a good reason: I feel happy and free!!! It's been 6 weeks since I retired, and I'm finally starting to relax about a lot of things. And getting to do things I enjoy doing. Since I woke up at 1:00, that Monty Python song, "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" has been running through my head- and I don't mind one bit, because I can NAP tomorrow (...I mean today!  ) if I need to!!!
> I'm too excited to go back to sleep!


I've often got that song in my head! 
i'm glad you're happy and starting to enjoy this new phase in your life.
I know you well enough to know you'll find plenty to occupy yourself and have fun with. 
Morning, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The second verse of that song isn't so inspirational.
> "Always look on the bright side of death".
> From LIFE OF BRIAN.
> That movie was boycotted in my home town and I saw it about 20 years later.
> Good old Bible belt!


The Archbishop of Canterbury and most of the rest of the Church of England also called for a boycott. 
The resulting publicity helped box office receipts no end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotcha!!!
> She is irresistible!


Yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations on your retirement.
> I'm nearly there and it's scaring me to death.


I retired a long time ago, but seem to be working nearly as much as I did before.
It's pretty good though, I can choose to work or not, have no bosses and only work at home. 
Finally getting done all the things I never had time to do before.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!! where is that snow leopard, she has some explaining to do and owes me 2 days!
> 
> back to the closest thing to reality I know now, definitely never again till next time!
> 
> got my mate working with me today


Haha! John had a big hangover! But seriously, I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Haha! John had a big hangover! But seriously, I'm glad you're feeling better


ha ha!
Morning, Ewa.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is the crap I WONT miss once retired.
I had to use our tow truck to get a running lawn mower out of a canal.
Job security.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the crap I WONT miss once retired.
> I had to use our tow truck to get a running lawn mower out of a canal.
> Job security.


That is a bit funny, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off Christmas shopping.
But only in the medina. 
I'll leave the New Town to the last minute.
See you later folks!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotcha!!!
> She is irresistible!


PRECIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations on your retirement.
> I'm nearly there and it's scaring me to death.


It's a big adjustment, but it's worth it for me. You might surprise yourself. Of course, you might go on to have a totally different second career- it's happened more than once!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The second verse of that song isn't so inspirational.
> "Always look on the bright side of death".
> From LIFE OF BRIAN.
> That movie was boycotted in my home town and I saw it about 20 years later.
> Good old Bible belt!


I love the silliness and sassiness (cheekiness, as per our UK friends!  ) of singing and dancing in the face of death.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Adam and Co.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only about 70 here today, but still not Christmas weather.
> Gotta get our tree set up soon.


I haven't put any Christmas things up. I might just put a small fiber optic tree up this year. It has been nice weather in Michigan, far too nice especially this time of year.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'm off Christmas shopping.
> But only in the medina.
> I'll leave the New Town to the last minute.
> See you later folks!


Have a nice day


----------



## stojanovski92113

Good morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam and Co.


Morning, Bea! 
Just popping out, so i'll catch you later, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I haven't put any Christmas things up. I might just put a small fiber optic tree up this year. It has been nice weather in Michigan, far too nice especially this time of year.


Ours is enormous, but it keeps wifey happy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Have a nice day


Thanks! 
You, too and good morning, Shannon!


----------



## Moozillion

stojanovski92113 said:


> I haven't put any Christmas things up. I might just put a small fiber optic tree up this year. It has been nice weather in Michigan, far too nice especially this time of year.


We've had a fiber optic tree- they have some really pretty ones.


----------



## Moozillion

According to Wikipedia:

"Always Look on the Bright Side of Lilfe" touched a chord with the British trait of stoicism and the 'stiff upper lip' in the face of disaster, and became immensely popular. When the destroyer HMS _Sheffield_ was struck by an Exocet cruise missile on 4 May 1982 in the Falklands War, her crew sang it while waiting to be rescued from their sinking ship, as did the crew of HMS _Coventry_."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> According to Wikipedia:
> 
> "Always Look on the Bright Side of Lilfe" touched a chord with the British trait of stoicism and the 'stiff upper lip' in the face of disaster, and became immensely popular. When the destroyer HMS _Sheffield_ was struck by an Exocet cruise missile on 4 May 1982 in the Falklands War, her crew sang it while waiting to be rescued from their sinking ship, as did the crew of HMS _Coventry_."


Yep.
Points.


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the crap I WONT miss once retired.
> I had to use our tow truck to get a running lawn mower out of a canal.
> Job security.


Damn! How did this happen?!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha ha!
> Morning, Ewa.


Good morning Adam and all of the CDR Residents!


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotcha!!!
> She is irresistible!


Precious!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's 4:30 am here, and I've been awake since 1:00 am. But it's for a good reason: I feel happy and free!!! It's been 6 weeks since I retired, and I'm finally starting to relax about a lot of things. And getting to do things I enjoy doing. Since I woke up at 1:00, that Monty Python song, "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" has been running through my head- and I don't mind one bit, because I can NAP tomorrow (...I mean today!  ) if I need to!!!
> I'm too excited to go back to sleep!


I hate that! Hope you got some rest afterall


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got about 5 hours sleep last night.
> I walked the pooch every two hours and kept Kelly from waking up even once.
> It is getting easier.
> I had to take down our Christmas tree because the dog wouldn't stop trying to eat parts of it and I spent a while getting rid of and hiding/relocating extension cords, etc. She seems to want to chew on them.


Haha! Too cute! I did that for couple of years when having babies. Breast milk is good for them but they get hungry quickly and with twins especially! Mine were never on this same feeding schedule. I never did mind those sleepless nights though. Nursed all 3 of my children for 12 months and more. They grow way to fast anyway! And so do puppies! Enjoy that puppy stage, puppy breath... Ahhh! I love all that!


----------



## Pearly

Moozillion said:


> It's a big adjustment, but it's worth it for me. You might surprise yourself. Of course, you might go on to have a totally different second career- it's happened more than once!!!!


Well, congratulations on your retirement!!!! Enjoy your freedom


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Well, congratulations on your retirement!!!! Enjoy your freedom


Thank you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

SNOW DAYYYYYYYY!!!!! Woo hooo!!! This is the first time the school district has called a snow day since we've lived here, they make us trudge through everything! Not today!!! Woo hoo!

Going to get caught up on some cleaning, listen to loud music with some "Charlie Brown Christmas" thrown in, and bake some Peach cobbler.

Off to put snow pants on kids! Woo hoo!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Damn! How did this happen?!


County mower operators......
some of them aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> SNOW DAYYYYYYYY!!!!! Woo hooo!!! This is the first time the school district has called a snow day since we've lived here, they make us trudge through everything! Not today!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Going to get caught up on some cleaning, listen to loud music with some "Charlie Brown Christmas" thrown in, and bake some Peach cobbler.
> 
> Off to put snow pants on kids! Woo hoo!


Snow? I'm sitting in front of a fan and wiping sweat off of my head.


----------



## johnandjade

that was a busy but fun day . hope everyone is well!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> that was a busy but fun day . hope everyone is well!


I was just thinking about you, John.
I had a double Whopper for lunch.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just thinking about you, John.
> I had a double Whopper for lunch.




 yum yum  , I avoided the call today... the mrs made me a bagged lunch. 

I'll have to have 2 tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

global synchronised life of brian tonight anyone??


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Near enough!
> It's an ophiuroid, a brittle star, which has a disc in the centre that links the long thin arms.
> Jurassic about 147 million years old, from the middle of the dinosaur era.
> _Ophiopetra lithographica. _


Whoo hoo! Who have thought it? I'm a fossil expert!!


----------



## W Shaw

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's 4:30 am here, and I've been awake since 1:00 am. But it's for a good reason: I feel happy and free!!! It's been 6 weeks since I retired, and I'm finally starting to relax about a lot of things. And getting to do things I enjoy doing. Since I woke up at 1:00, that Monty Python song, "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" has been running through my head- and I don't mind one bit, because I can NAP tomorrow (...I mean today!  ) if I need to!!!
> I'm too excited to go back to sleep!



Congratulations! Think of us prisoners now and then, won't you, when you're living free out in the world?


----------



## Lyn W

[


ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotcha!!!
> She is irresistible!


What a beautiful girl she is but full of mischief by the sounds of it!
Bet its hard to be form with her though?


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all - hope everyone is well.
Just popping in quickly before I head out to do a bit of shopping.
I'm usually pretty good for original gift ideas but this year I've drawn a blank on what to get everyone that I still buy for.
People have so much stuff these days its almost impossible to think of something they would like, need or use!
So I'm off to wander aimlessly around a few shops.
See you later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think my calendar came.
I just looked at my front porch security camera and there is a large yellow envelope crushed into my mail box.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think my calendar came.
> I just looked at my front porch security camera and there is a large yellow envelope crushed into my mail box.


CRUSHED???!?!? Oh, noooo!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think my calendar came.
> I just looked at my front porch security camera and there is a large yellow envelope crushed into my mail box.




nasty postman


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> SNOW DAYYYYYYYY!!!!! Woo hooo!!! This is the first time the school district has called a snow day since we've lived here, they make us trudge through everything! Not today!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> Going to get caught up on some cleaning, listen to loud music with some "Charlie Brown Christmas" thrown in, and bake some Peach cobbler.
> 
> Off to put snow pants on kids! Woo hoo!


Enjoy!!!!
But hope it doesn't last too long!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that was a busy but fun day . hope everyone is well!


Hi, John! 
Yep, all good here! 
Did lots of Christmas shopping so i'm very prod of myself!


----------



## johnandjade

just back from driving lesson. roundabouts tonight, made a bit of a hiccup on one... indicated left and went straight on! :/ whooppsee still, no accidents (yet )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> global synchronised life of brian tonight anyone??


Not tonight! 
Busy. 
Another day perhaps ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, John!
> Yep, all good here!
> Did lots of Christmas shopping so i'm very prod of myself!




well done sir  good day out?


----------



## johnandjade

live arrival of British astronaut on the space station


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whoo hoo! Who have thought it? I'm a fossil expert!!


Hmmmm.
How about :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - hope everyone is well.
> Just popping in quickly before I head out to do a bit of shopping.
> I'm usually pretty good for original gift ideas but this year I've drawn a blank on what to get everyone that I still buy for.
> People have so much stuff these days its almost impossible to think of something they would like, need or use!
> So I'm off to wander aimlessly around a few shops.
> See you later


Cheese will be fine for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think my calendar came.
> I just looked at my front porch security camera and there is a large yellow envelope crushed into my mail box.


Let's hope you're right, though crushed isn't good.
Do we know how big they are ?


----------



## johnandjade

think the ISS will be visable tonight as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nasty postman


He's nice!
Just can't see without his glasses.
Like me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just back from driving lesson. roundabouts tonight, made a bit of a hiccup on one... indicated left and went straight on! :/ whooppsee still, no accidents (yet )


Plenty of time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well done sir  good day out?


Great, but I'm very, very tired now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great, but I'm very, very tired now.




put the feet up, you can put the new year tree up another day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> put the feet up, you can put the new year tree up another day


Quite.
But I have a parcel to prepare for posting and some wrapping to do.
Then a new clothes rail thingy to assemble for wifey.
(finally finished the bookcases).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> But I have a parcel to prepare for posting and some wrapping to do.
> Then a new clothes rain thingy to assemble for wifey.
> (finally finished the bookcases).




your being kept busy these days! don't overdo it before the holidays  

that's the British guy on the station now


----------



## johnandjade

oh... tattie scones


----------



## johnandjade

... need to flip them when cooking


----------



## johnandjade

and the square sausage


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh... tattie scones
> View attachment 158796


Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and the square sausage
> View attachment 158797


I must admit, i've not seen the square sausage before.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must admit, i've not seen the square sausage before.




they are brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorne_sausage


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - hope everyone is well.
> Just popping in quickly before I head out to do a bit of shopping.
> I'm usually pretty good for original gift ideas but this year I've drawn a blank on what to get everyone that I still buy for.
> People have so much stuff these days its almost impossible to think of something they would like, need or use!
> So I'm off to wander aimlessly around a few shops.
> See you later



So, here's my new thing. Marimo balls. They take very little care (change the water every couple of weeks, roll them around occasionally), they look adorable in any little glass container, including jam jars. If you want to get all fancy, you can put a couple of pebbles, gravel or play sand in with them. People think they're so unique and cool, and most people have never heard of them. I just got 6 of them on Amazon for $9 (Which I think is about 5 pounds these days). They arrived in a bag marked, "Share the love of the fluffy!" So... wash out a couple of jars, drop some little marimos in them and you're good to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorne_sausage


No chance of getting that here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> So, here's my new thing. Marimo balls. They take very little care (change the water every couple of weeks, roll them around occasionally), they look adorable in any little glass container, including jam jars. If you want to get all fancy, you can put a couple of pebbles, gravel or play sand in with them. People think they're so unique and cool, and most people have never heard of them. I just got 6 of them on Amazon for $9 (Which I think is about 5 pounds these days). They arrived in a bag marked, "Share the love of the fluffy!" So... wash out a couple of jars, drop some little marimos in them and you're good to go.


Fascinating organisms. 
Though the thought of balls in jars has always scared me for some reason.


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> So, here's my new thing. Marimo balls. They take very little care (change the water every couple of weeks, roll them around occasionally), they look adorable in any little glass container, including jam jars. If you want to get all fancy, you can put a couple of pebbles, gravel or play sand in with them. People think they're so unique and cool, and most people have never heard of them. I just got 6 of them on Amazon for $9 (Which I think is about 5 pounds these days). They arrived in a bag marked, "Share the love of the fluffy!" So... wash out a couple of jars, drop some little marimos in them and you're good to go.




just had a Googleboogle, looks like fun stuff


----------



## johnandjade

just realised I hadn't reported back to the boss man about today's work! only 3hrs late :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just realised I hadn't reported back to the boss man about today's work! only 3hrs late :/



Oooooooopsssssssssss!!!! 
He'll think you're still hungover! 
Hope it's ok.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooopsssssssssss!!!!
> He'll think you're still hungover!
> Hope it's ok.




he never called so it's fine, nothing major just numbers for the day


----------



## johnandjade

still teaching over the holidays mr adam?


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fascinating organisms.
> Though the thought of balls in jars has always scared me for some reason.


Yeah... I can see where that might cause some concern.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> just realised I hadn't reported back to the boss man about today's work! only 3hrs late :/



He SO forgot to remind you so it's totally his fault. You should file a hostile work environment complaint.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still teaching over the holidays mr adam?


Taking a week off for Christmas. 
6 to 8 days, anyway, haven't quite decided for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> He SO forgot to remind you so it's totally his fault. You should file a hostile work environment complaint.


Hmmmmm.
I think his office Christmas get together was the hostile work environment.
Two days of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all


Good evening, Noel!!! 
Happy day so far ?


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> He SO forgot to remind you so it's totally his fault. You should file a hostile work environment complaint.




an accident at work is my retirement fund


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all




wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Taking a week off for Christmas.
> 6 to 8 days, anyway, haven't quite decided for sure.




woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I think his office Christmas get together was the hostile work environment.
> Two days of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

been waiting a doc about the 'ghost army'... the inflatable tanks and such, great idea and a job well done.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel!!!
> Happy day so far ?


Hi Adam
Good day indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> wibble


Wibble Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been waiting a doc about the 'ghost army'... the inflatable tanks and such, great idea and a job well done.


But those inflatable tanks cost a fortune! 
Still, much cheaper than the real thing and very cunning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Good day indeed


Hurrah!!!!! 
Wibble.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But those inflatable tanks cost a fortune!
> Still, much cheaper than the real thing and very cunning.




well that's inflation for ya


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble Wibble




bib bob, my old man's a mushroom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that's inflation for ya


All blown out of proportion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear. 
Very quiet tonight.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> Very quiet tonight.



Ayy, the cold, dark & abandoned room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Ayy, the cold, dark & abandoned room.


It's ok!
There are still plenty of armadillos, hedgehogs and jellyfish here, as well as a snow leopard and the one-legged pirate. 
Not bad at all! 
Actually, the whole forum has been unusually quiet today.


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning dudes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 158873
> 
> 
> mornooning dudes!


Good morning, John!!! 
Fell asleep last night without saying goodnight to The Cold Dark Room and its denizens. 
Sorry all, hope you had a pleasant nights sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a Welcome Wednesday! 
Morning all. 
First lesson now, so see you in two hours!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed.
How are you and Suki this fine morning ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning, Adam.
Fine. She barks in her sleep.
I've been told that I do too.
And how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning, Adam.
> Fine. She barks in her sleep.
> I've been told that I do too.
> And how are you?


I cough in my sleep, which sounds much like a bark, i guess.
I'm good this morning, my students come and gone leaving me with some work to do summarizing the different types of billboards.
Thrilling.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The calendar was mostly unharmed. Impressively made, but with no identification of the tortoise.
I'll catch back up at lunch time. 
I need to go look like I'm doing something..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The calendar was mostly unharmed. Impressively made, but with no identification of the tortoise.
> I'll catch back up at lunch time.
> I need to go look like I'm doing something..........


Glad the calendar was ok. 
Mine will still be a few days getting here, i guess.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!!!
> Fell asleep last night without saying goodnight to The Cold Dark Room and its denizens.
> Sorry all, hope you had a pleasant nights sleep.




i have a habit of that too :/. 

hope you're well today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have a habit of that too :/.
> 
> hope you're well today


Yes, very well thanks, fully recovered, I think .
How about yourself ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, very well thanks, fully recovered, I think .
> How about yourself ?




. busy boy here today just getting ready to head to Burger King


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . busy boy here today just getting ready to head to Burger King


I shall have to get wifey to bring me one back on one of her voyages to the New Town. Actually, she's going up in bit and returning this evening so I may be in luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Awaiting a student, but I don't think she's going to turn up.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Awaiting a student, but I don't think she's going to turn up.



good or bad?


----------



## johnandjade

bacon xl meal and chilli cheese bites


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good or bad?


Bit of both. 
I can't really do anything in case she's just late, but equally I can just relax with a book and play on here. 
It's nearly an hour, now, so she's not coming, I have some project work on billboards to be going on with for the next hour or two. 
Bit boring, but easy peasey, lemon squeezy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bacon xl meal and chilli cheese bites


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy! 
I'd better go get some cheese to keep me going.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!
> I'd better go get some cheese to keep me going.




re loaded?


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> The calendar was mostly unharmed. Impressively made, but with no identification of the tortoise.
> QUOTE].



That's too bad. I would really like to know what kind of tortoise and even what forum member it belongs to


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. slightly disappointing.


----------



## johnandjade

all finished for today . had my mate working again today as well as a lad who i'm not a fan of... guess who's NOT working with me tomorrow 

beer time now


----------



## Prairie Mom

Popping in for a quick "hello!" and a quick post. I'm missing the dark room
Too much going on this week, but all is well.


Recently had book club at my house.



It's a fun group of ladies of all ages. There are about 15 of us. Grandmas to Young'ins. I made the last book club extra dorky. We read "A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson.



I put my group of ladies through a detailed camping/book theme night. Pitched my giant tent in the middle of the living room/dining room and forced everyone to get in, sit around my fake campfire, and discuss the book by flash light.  They were so amused by the set up that it took a while to actually get down to discussion. Go team, Chrissy!



Check out my "camp fire." I'm embarrassingly proud...



I served a veggie tray and then all kinds of yucky/good snack cakes that are mentioned in the book. Snickers candy bars and bears are often discussed in the book as well, so I had lots of snickers and made an apple salad with chopped up snickers bars in it.

Word of the cool nerdiness is spreading and a few husbands have been pestering to join the group. A couple have managed to sneak in toward the end of our discussions, but we are unabashedly sexist and all of us refuse. Sorry, lads... You'll have to eavesdrop and enjoy whatever goodies are leftover


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> all finished for today . had my mate working again today as well as a lad who i'm not a fan of... guess who's NOT working with me tomorrow
> 
> beer time now


Enjoy some relaxation!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Adam, I finished season 9!!!! I'm starting a re-watch to catch my hubby up to date I loved the season. A few thumbs-down episodes that happen in every single season, but there were some extra fabulous ones too! I approve of how they did Clara's story line. I think the girl how dies in a million time streams helping the Doctor over the ages, deserves to have a "pause" button and enjoy herself. Totally approve. Don't like the casting for "Me" but like the idea of the two of them heading off. 

May be chatting more as we watch the season through again. I've loved your insights and have shared them with hubby Ben.


Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Moozillion

It's finally HERE!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Don't know why this reminds me of Adam...


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping in for a quick "hello!" and a quick post. I'm missing the dark room
> Too much going on this week, but all is well.
> 
> 
> Recently had book club at my house.
> View attachment 158895
> 
> 
> It's a fun group of ladies of all ages. There are about 15 of us. Grandmas to Young'ins. I made the last book club extra dorky. We read "A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson.
> View attachment 158896
> 
> 
> I put my group of ladies through a detailed camping/book theme night. Pitched my giant tent in the middle of the living room/dining room and forced everyone to get in, sit around my fake campfire, and discuss the book by flash light.  They were so amused by the set up that it took a while to actually get down to discussion. Go team, Chrissy!
> View attachment 158898
> 
> 
> Check out my "camp fire." I'm embarrassingly proud...
> View attachment 158901
> 
> 
> I served a veggie tray and then all kinds of yucky/good snack cakes that are mentioned in the book. Snickers candy bars and bears are often discussed in the book as well, so I had lots of snickers and made an apple salad with chopped up snickers bars in it.
> 
> Word of the cool nerdiness is spreading and a few husbands have been pestering to join the group. A couple have managed to sneak in toward the end of our discussions, but we are unabashedly sexist and all of us refuse. Sorry, lads... You'll have to eavesdrop and enjoy whatever goodies are leftover




amazing love love love it


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping in for a quick "hello!" and a quick post. I'm missing the dark room
> Too much going on this week, but all is well.
> 
> 
> Recently had book club at my house.
> View attachment 158895
> 
> 
> It's a fun group of ladies of all ages. There are about 15 of us. Grandmas to Young'ins. I made the last book club extra dorky. We read "A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson.
> View attachment 158896
> 
> 
> I put my group of ladies through a detailed camping/book theme night. Pitched my giant tent in the middle of the living room/dining room and forced everyone to get in, sit around my fake campfire, and discuss the book by flash light.  They were so amused by the set up that it took a while to actually get down to discussion. Go team, Chrissy!
> View attachment 158898
> 
> 
> Check out my "camp fire." I'm embarrassingly proud...
> View attachment 158901
> 
> 
> I served a veggie tray and then all kinds of yucky/good snack cakes that are mentioned in the book. Snickers candy bars and bears are often discussed in the book as well, so I had lots of snickers and made an apple salad with chopped up snickers bars in it.
> 
> Word of the cool nerdiness is spreading and a few husbands have been pestering to join the group. A couple have managed to sneak in toward the end of our discussions, but we are unabashedly sexist and all of us refuse. Sorry, lads... You'll have to eavesdrop and enjoy whatever goodies are leftover


You are wonderfully creative!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Dashing out again- see you all again later!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys. I just landed in the ER. The doctors said I'm severely dehydrated, I have severe deficiencies of both sodium and potassium, my heart rate was very irregular. The doctors said without treatment I could've had a heart attack. I'm fine now. The doctors said it was because of the extreme amounts of caffeine coupled with the small amounts of food I've been eating because I haven't been feeling well (stress plus slightly depressed). I'm a lot better now. I've spent five hours in the hospital and I'm fine. I've been on IVF for a while now.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I just landed in the ER. The doctors said I'm severely dehydrated, I have severe deficiencies of both sodium and potassium, my heart rate was very irregular. The doctors said without treatment I could've had a heart attack. I'm fine now. The doctors said it was because of the extreme amounts of caffeine coupled with the small amounts of food I've been eating because I haven't been feeling well (stress plus slightly depressed). I'm a lot better now. I've spent five hours in the hospital and I'm fine. I've been on IVF for a while now.




oh no  please look after your self. I know it can be difficult at times, keep fighting and take some time to get back on top. thoughts are with you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> oh no  please look after your self. I know it can be difficult at times, keep fighting and take some time to get back on top. thoughts are with you


I agree take care of your self !


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I just landed in the ER. The doctors said I'm severely dehydrated, I have severe deficiencies of both sodium and potassium, my heart rate was very irregular. The doctors said without treatment I could've had a heart attack. I'm fine now. The doctors said it was because of the extreme amounts of caffeine coupled with the small amounts of food I've been eating because I haven't been feeling well (stress plus slightly depressed). I'm a lot better now. I've spent five hours in the hospital and I'm fine. I've been on IVF for a while now.


OH, MY!!!  I'm SO SORRY TO hear this, Abdullah, but very GRATEFUL that you got help in a timely manner!!! 
I hope you have a quick and full recovery!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> an apple salad with chopped up snickers bars in it.



I am intrigued...please tell me more


----------



## Abdulla6169

Thanks guys! I'm feeling pangs of chest pain and heart palpitations but that's just the caffeine (getting out of my system) and the potassium is supposed to make my blood pressure go up. I'm getting a pill for the pain in a little while, I'm super tired. I hope my potassium levels are back to normal though. I have another test for that in an hour. All my vitals are normal right now. I'm super tired now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> re loaded?


yep, all happy now! 
And finished for the day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

On the bright side all this happened after I finished taking my finals, at least I don't have to worry about those rn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> That's too bad. I would really like to know what kind of tortoise and even what forum member it belongs to


Well, at least the type of tortoise.
Many people won't know them all.
Not sure the member's name is so relevant, just covers over more of the photo and will , in some cases, be meaningless to a lot of buyers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all finished for today . had my mate working again today as well as a lad who i'm not a fan of... guess who's NOT working with me tomorrow
> 
> beer time now


Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping in for a quick "hello!" and a quick post. I'm missing the dark room
> Too much going on this week, but all is well.
> 
> 
> Recently had book club at my house.
> View attachment 158895
> 
> 
> It's a fun group of ladies of all ages. There are about 15 of us. Grandmas to Young'ins. I made the last book club extra dorky. We read "A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson.
> View attachment 158896
> 
> 
> I put my group of ladies through a detailed camping/book theme night. Pitched my giant tent in the middle of the living room/dining room and forced everyone to get in, sit around my fake campfire, and discuss the book by flash light.  They were so amused by the set up that it took a while to actually get down to discussion. Go team, Chrissy!
> View attachment 158898
> 
> 
> Check out my "camp fire." I'm embarrassingly proud...
> View attachment 158901
> 
> 
> I served a veggie tray and then all kinds of yucky/good snack cakes that are mentioned in the book. Snickers candy bars and bears are often discussed in the book as well, so I had lots of snickers and made an apple salad with chopped up snickers bars in it.
> 
> Word of the cool nerdiness is spreading and a few husbands have been pestering to join the group. A couple have managed to sneak in toward the end of our discussions, but we are unabashedly sexist and all of us refuse. Sorry, lads... You'll have to eavesdrop and enjoy whatever goodies are leftover


What an excellent post!
Points! 
Sounds like tons of fun and what a smashing idea you had to liven it all up a bit. 
Is the book any good?
i've never read Bryson, but i'm soon to embark on 'Notes from a Small Island."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Adam, I finished season 9!!!! I'm starting a re-watch to catch my hubby up to date I loved the season. A few thumbs-down episodes that happen in every single season, but there were some extra fabulous ones too! I approve of how they did Clara's story line. I think the girl how dies in a million time streams helping the Doctor over the ages, deserves to have a "pause" button and enjoy herself. Totally approve. Don't like the casting for "Me" but like the idea of the two of them heading off.
> 
> May be chatting more as we watch the season through again. I've loved your insights and have shared them with hubby Ben.
> 
> 
> Have a good day, everyone!


I only had the one thumbs down episode, though i'm not sure about some of the last one either.
SPOILERS FOR DOCTOR WHO SEASON 9
Briefly, it was all very brave.
Zygon one dealing with radicalization and refugees.
Sleep No More, lost footage stuff and the Doctor losing.
Clara's death in Face The Raven, followed by a virtual one-hander, then the finale.
Love the Brachaki style TARDIS at the end. 
Only a few days to 'The Husbands of River Song' now!
A completely different tone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's finally HERE!!!!
> 
> View attachment 158904


Ha de ha.
Better not tell wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 158905
> 
> Don't know why this reminds me of Adam...


Hmmmm.
I shall take that as a compliment!


----------



## Abdulla6169

To be honest it feels like someone is sitting on my chest. It hurts and it's scary as hell. Sorry guys for being sulky I really need to vent. Deep breaths, deep breaths.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I just landed in the ER. The doctors said I'm severely dehydrated, I have severe deficiencies of both sodium and potassium, my heart rate was very irregular. The doctors said without treatment I could've had a heart attack. I'm fine now. The doctors said it was because of the extreme amounts of caffeine coupled with the small amounts of food I've been eating because I haven't been feeling well (stress plus slightly depressed). I'm a lot better now. I've spent five hours in the hospital and I'm fine. I've been on IVF for a while now.


Goodness, Abdulla !!!!!
Please look after yourself properly!
You must eat and drink properly! 
Stay in touch and get well soon!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, Abdulla !!!!!
> Please look after yourself properly!
> You must eat and drink properly!
> Stay in touch and get well soon!


I was so stressed about my finals I forgot to eat. The caffeine kept me awake and bam, one the last day of the finals I land in the er. It just happened so quickly. I'm so tired. It's almost midnight but it hurts too much to sleep.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> To be honest it feels like someone is sitting on my chest. It hurts and it's scary as hell. Sorry guys for being sulky I really need to vent. Deep breaths, deep breaths.


 
 hope you feel better soon  , don't be afraid to ask the doctors for help especially if it's chest pain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks guys! I'm feeling pangs of chest pain and heart palpitations but that's just the caffeine (getting out of my system) and the potassium is supposed to make my blood pressure go up. I'm getting a pill for the pain in a little while, I'm super tired. I hope my potassium levels are back to normal though. I have another test for that in an hour. All my vitals are normal right now. I'm super tired now.


Get some sleep!
A good rest will do you the world of good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> To be honest it feels like someone is sitting on my chest. It hurts and it's scary as hell. Sorry guys for being sulky I really need to vent. Deep breaths, deep breaths.


No problem.
That's partly what we're here for! 
Vent away!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I was so stressed about my finals I forgot to eat. The caffeine kept me awake and bam, one the last day of the finals I land in the er. It just happened so quickly. I'm so tired. It's almost midnight but it hurts too much to sleep.


Check with the doctors and take something for the pain if you can. 
We're here.


----------



## Abdulla6169

They're giving me my meds later just did a test rn results about my sodium and potassium level coming in an hr or so.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks guys! I'm feeling pangs of chest pain and heart palpitations but that's just the caffeine (getting out of my system) and the potassium is supposed to make my blood pressure go up. I'm getting a pill for the pain in a little while, I'm super tired. I hope my potassium levels are back to normal though. I have another test for that in an hour. All my vitals are normal right now. I'm super tired now.


Please tell me I've never Hurd of a TFO member that's normal .


----------



## meech008

Miss you guys


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I am intrigued...please tell me more


Woo hoo...an excuse to resurrect the Food Discussion thread! I'll tag you with a link.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Check with the doctors and take something for the pain if you can.
> We're here.


They gave me the meds, half an hour I'll be asleep hopefully


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, at least the type of tortoise.
> Many people won't know them all.
> Not sure the member's name is so relevant, just covers over more of the photo and will , in some cases, be meaningless to a lot of buyers.


Agreed...I wouldn't know the tortoises, but I also think that forum members would be the main buyers. I want names!


----------



## spud's_mum

Well I just found out that my room is too small to practise my backwards roll to handstand in.
I was doing a backroll to handstand but I am too big so I slammed my foot down on the bed frame 

How are you all?
Long time no speak!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Miss you guys


Miss you, too, Meech!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I shall take that as a compliment!


As well you should!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> They gave me the meds, half an hour I'll be asleep hopefully


Hope so! 
Sleep well, my friend.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What an excellent post!
> Points!
> Sounds like tons of fun and what a smashing idea you had to liven it all up a bit.
> Is the book any good?
> i've never read Bryson, but i'm soon to embark on 'Notes from a Small Island."


We all like to do something silly and book themed every meeting. It's been a lot of fun.

This was the only Bryson I've read, so you'll have to tell me about "Notes from a Small island." -Is this one set in the UK? He mentions moving from the UK a lot at the beginning of "A Walk in the Woods." -You probably already know this one is set hiking through the Appalachian trail (Georgia to Mt. Katahdin in Maine----this has been a long fantasy of mine!). The book is historical and definitely is a conservation effort, but his humor is wickedly funny at times. He has a sidekick with the pseudonym "Stephen Katz." People seemed to either LOVE or HAAATE KATZ. I LOOOOOVED HIM! You often want to kick him, but I loved wanting to kick him too Parts of the book were hilarious, some parts were too long and needed to be edited out, some parts deeply interesting like a real mining town that is permanently on fire and inextinguishable (---real word??). I thought the book is great and recommend it to anyone as long as the reader gives themselves permission to skim through any part they find slow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well I just found out that my room is too small to practise my backwards roll to handstand in.
> I was doing a backroll to handstand but I am too big so I slammed my foot down on the bed frame
> 
> How are you all?
> Long time no speak!


Indeed! 
Missed you around here, Spud's Mum! 
Thought you may have had an accident.
Which it seems you have, but no worse than usual.
i'm very well thanks, how about you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> We all like to do something silly and book themed every meeting. It's been a lot of fun.
> 
> This was the only Bryson I've read, so you'll have to tell me about "Notes from a Small island." -Is this one set in the UK? He mentions moving from the UK a lot at the beginning of "A Walk in the Woods." -You probably already know this one is set hiking through the Appalachian trail (Georgia to Mt. Katahdin in Maine----this has been a long fantasy of mine!). The book is historical and definitely is a conservation effort, but his humor is wickedly funny at times. He has a sidekick with the pseudonym "Stephen Katz." People seemed to either LOVE or HAAATE KATZ. I LOOOOOVED HIM! You often want to kick him, but I loved wanting to kick him too Parts of the book were hilarious, some parts were too long and needed to be edited out, some parts deeply interesting like a real mining town that is permanently on fire and inextinguishable (---real word??). I thought the book is great and recommend it to anyone as long as the reader gives themselves permission to skim through any part they find slow.


I'll tell you what I make of the other one when I get round to it! 
Thanks for the review, may prove useful with my one.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Miss you, too, Meech!


Today has been horrendous


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today has been horrendous


Oh, No! 
Crikey! Nothing too serious, I hope, just very busy and chaotic ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, No!
> Crikey! Nothing too serious, I hope, just very busy an chaotic ?


Very busy and very chaotic. This whole week has been crazy. Bens birthday is on Friday and I just got the money together to get him something only I have no idea what to get. I'm exhausted from this week what with making Christmas presents and trying to do well in my last class which is WAY harder than I thought it would be


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Very busy and very chaotic. This whole week has been crazy. Bens birthday is on Friday and I just got the money together to get him something only I have no idea what to get. I'm exhausted from this week what with making Christmas presents and trying to do well in my last class which is WAY harder than I thought it would be


I'm no good at buying presents, either, apparently.
Everything I got last year for Christmas was wrong, so I've recently been told.
I've bought a few things again this year, hopefully one of them will be to her Ladyships's liking! 
Keep at it! the point is it's the LAST class.
Not long now.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!
> Missed you around here, Spud's Mum!
> Thought you may have had an accident.
> Which it seems you have, but no worse than usual.
> i'm very well thanks, how about you ?


I'm okay, thanks 
Just very busy! 
Can't wait till school ends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm okay, thanks
> Just very busy!
> Can't wait till school ends!


Two more days ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> How about :
> View attachment 158791
> View attachment 158792


Sabre toothed tiger tooth or a horn from a woolly rhino?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sabre toothed tiger tooth or a horn from a woolly rhino?


Too small for those. 
It is a tooth, though.


----------



## Yvonne G

walrus penis bone


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> So, here's my new thing. Marimo balls. They take very little care (change the water every couple of weeks, roll them around occasionally), they look adorable in any little glass container, including jam jars. If you want to get all fancy, you can put a couple of pebbles, gravel or play sand in with them. People think they're so unique and cool, and most people have never heard of them. I just got 6 of them on Amazon for $9 (Which I think is about 5 pounds these days). They arrived in a bag marked, "Share the love of the fluffy!" So... wash out a couple of jars, drop some little marimos in them and you're good to go.


What happens to the poor castrated Marimos?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fascinating organisms.
> Though the thought of balls in jars has always scared me for some reason.


I have a few already - souvenirs from ex boyfriends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> walrus penis bone



I have seen these, but no, the tooth in my bad photo is only 1 and a quarter inches long.
Good afternoon, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a few already - souvenirs from ex boyfriends


I can well believe it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fascinating organisms.
> Though the thought of balls in jars has always scared me for some reason.





fascinating!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> been waiting a doc about the 'ghost army'... the inflatable tanks and such, great idea and a job well done.


I've seen that - it's incredible what they did, so realistic for the technology that was available then.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can well believe it!


The make good earrings!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well that's inflation for ya


Yup they blew up a lot of things - but no explosives used.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The make good earrings!


Stud earrings.
But not anymore. .


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I just landed in the ER. The doctors said I'm severely dehydrated, I have severe deficiencies of both sodium and potassium, my heart rate was very irregular. The doctors said without treatment I could've had a heart attack. I'm fine now. The doctors said it was because of the extreme amounts of caffeine coupled with the small amounts of food I've been eating because I haven't been feeling well (stress plus slightly depressed). I'm a lot better now. I've spent five hours in the hospital and I'm fine. I've been on IVF for a while now.


Hope you are feeling better Abdulla - look after yourself!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Very busy and very chaotic. This whole week has been crazy. Bens birthday is on Friday and I just got the money together to get him something only I have no idea what to get. I'm exhausted from this week what with making Christmas presents and trying to do well in my last class which is WAY harder than I thought it would be


Try not to overdo things you don't want to make yourself ill over the holidays. Take some time out to relax.
For Ben, if your budget stretches to it - what about some sort of 'experience' day - driving, paintballing? or tickets for a band, comedy store, theatre etc?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm okay, thanks
> Just very busy!
> Can't wait till school ends!


That makes at least 2 of us - I suspect many more too!!


----------



## Lyn W

Whew that was a frantic catch up.
Hope everyone is OK - or at least making a good recovery, Abdulla!
Not made much of a dent in my Xmas shopping.
Forgot I was going to have to get something for my support staff a week early so been panic buying tonight
- I hope they like panics!
Anyway must go again so will see you all tomorrow or maybe Friday.
Panto day for us tomorrow
Oh yes it is!!
So must go or I'll be falling asleep at the theatre.
Night night and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whew that was a frantic catch up.
> Hope everyone is OK - or at least making a good recovery, Abdulla!
> Not made much of a dent in my Xmas shopping.
> Forgot I was going to have to get something for my support staff a week early so been panic buying tonight
> - I hope they like panics!
> Anyway must go again so will see you all tomorrow or maybe Friday.
> Panto day for us tomorrow
> Oh yes it is!!
> So must go or I'll be falling asleep at the theatre.
> Night night and take care.


Which panto are you doing ?
Good luck tomorrow!
I wouldn't mind a panic or two if you've got some spare.
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dead again.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dead again.



Have you tried poking it with a stick?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roomers! 
Good night Cold Dark Room.
Sleep well, my friends.
And see you tomorrow for a Thoughtful Thursday.
Bye bye.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you tried poking it with a stick?


I'll give it a try tomorrow, see what happens.
Night night!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm no good at buying presents, either, apparently.
> Everything I got last year for Christmas was wrong, so I've recently been told.
> I've bought a few things again this year, hopefully one of them will be to her Ladyships's liking!
> Keep at it! the point is it's the LAST class.
> Not long now.


Oh no! What was wrong about them? And thanks, I just need to keep swimming


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Try not to overdo things you don't want to make yourself ill over the holidays. Take some time out to relax.
> For Ben, if your budget stretches to it - what about some sort of 'experience' day - driving, paintballing? or tickets for a band, comedy store, theatre etc?


Ben loves paintball if only his shoulder was healed. You have me some wonderful ideas! Thank you  hope you're well!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning guys! Had six hours of sleep and I'm normal.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Update: heart rate a bit low, 46-50 bpm. Idk they might call an doctor, I prolly need breakfast.
Edit: the doctor said that my normal range, so I'm fine rn. I feel a bit weird in the chest but nothing alarming.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only had the one thumbs down episode, though i'm not sure about some of the last one either.
> SPOILERS FOR DOCTOR WHO SEASON 9
> Briefly, it was all very brave.
> Zygon one dealing with radicalization and refugees.
> Sleep No More, lost footage stuff and the Doctor losing.
> Clara's death in Face The Raven, followed by a virtual one-hander, then the finale.
> Love the Brachaki style TARDIS at the end.
> Only a few days to 'The Husbands of River Song' now!
> A completely different tone.


I really liked the ideas about radicalization and refugees in the Zygon episodes. -You say that perfectly! The episodes were really well done and portrayed very thoughtfully! So applicable these days! I think "Sleep no more" is my least liked episode this season. When the guy is talking to the camera as his face turns to sand... err...too long and cheesy. (cheesy in a bad way, NOT the delicacy of the dark room!) I felt like that whole episode was a simultaneous rip off of the "Blair Witch Project" and "The Ring." -Not good. 

Hubby's catching up on the season and I am rewatching with him a second time. It's been fun to pick up new things the second time around. Maybe I'll even appreciate "Sleep No More" when we get there.

Also---speaking of "The Blair Witch Project"... I know it is the most made fun of iconic/ironic horror movie, BUT I actually got to see that at the Sundance Film Festival in Utah when it was first released at the festival. It wasn't in general theaters and no one knew anything about it, especially ME! Boy, it was great fun watching it in the theater without a clue what you were really getting into. We all laugh and make fun of it now, but that remains one of my most memorable movie experiences. Feel free to poke fun


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Update: heart rate a bit low, 46-50 bpm. Idk they might call an doctor, I prolly need breakfast.
> Edit: the doctor said that my normal range, so I'm fine rn. I feel a bit weird in the chest but nothing alarming.


Abdulla! Friend...this is all freakin' me out! Take care of yourself, be better safe than sorry, and PLEASE don't put yourself through this again. We would MISS YOU!!!!!!!!! We would have Abdulla-shaped holes in our hearts if something happened to you, buddy! Tare care and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> Oh no! What was wrong about them? And thanks, I just need to keep swimming


Take care of yourself too, Michelle!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh LOOK!!!! I STILL have some extra hearts!!! I'm sending them out to anyone else that needs them!!!.....




I also have a couple other organs chilling on ice in my bathtub. They're yours if you need them, JUST DON'T ASK WHERE I GOT THEM!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning guys and dolls  seems we are all struggling a bit just now  only one thing for it... MONTAGE!!!


----------



## vocalisa

Hey Johnandjade, is that Holly in your pic?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning guys! Had six hours of sleep and I'm normal.


Good news.
And good morning to everyone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyone want to buy a puppy?
She barks in her sleep. Bites my feet. wont stay still and then wants to sleep with her limp body across my face.
This morning she walked the entire back yard growling at every shadow, but eventually peed. She then came inside the house and pooped near her food bowl.


----------



## johnandjade

vocalisa said:


> Hey Johnandjade, is that Holly in your pic?




hallo!! (waves) it sure is


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone want to buy a puppy?
> She barks in her sleep. Bites my feet. wont stay still and then wants to sleep with her limp body across my face.
> This morning she walked the entire back yard growling at every shadow, but eventually peed. She then came inside the house and pooped near her food bowl.




the joys of fatherhood


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh no! What was wrong about them? And thanks, I just need to keep swimming


You're lucky, I can't swim.
The jigsaw I got her (she asked for one, she liked jigsaws) was too difficult and I didn't help her enough with it. 
The dvd's were not quite the ones she wanted, likewise the books (though she did finally admit she liked a couple of those).
Everything was not quite right, nearly but no banana. 
Oh, well, Tidgy was happy with her presents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning guys! Had six hours of sleep and I'm normal.


I don't think any of us here are normal, Abdulla! 
Good afternoon to you !
Very glad to hear you're better.
Please take care of yourself from now on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, all! 
Just got to go out and buy a potato, an onion and a tomato for wifey.
Will catch up with you all in a little while.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think any of us here are normal, Abdulla!
> Good afternoon to you !
> Very glad to hear you're better.
> Please take care of yourself from now on!


Yeah. I'm planning on monitoring what I eat from now on. My appetite is one of the things that changes a lot with my mood. God why can't I be a little more normal, lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I really liked the ideas about radicalization and refugees in the Zygon episodes. -You say that perfectly! The episodes were really well done and portrayed very thoughtfully! So applicable these days! I think "Sleep no more" is my least liked episode this season. When the guy is talking to the camera as his face turns to sand... err...too long and cheesy. (cheesy in a bad way, NOT the delicacy of the dark room!) I felt like that whole episode was a simultaneous rip off of the "Blair Witch Project" and "The Ring." -Not good.
> 
> Hubby's catching up on the season and I am rewatching with him a second time. It's been fun to pick up new things the second time around. Maybe I'll even appreciate "Sleep No More" when we get there.
> 
> Also---speaking of "The Blair Witch Project"... I know it is the most made fun of iconic/ironic horror movie, BUT I actually got to see that at the Sundance Film Festival in Utah when it was first released at the festival. It wasn't in general theaters and no one knew anything about it, especially ME! Boy, it was great fun watching it in the theater without a clue what you were really getting into. We all laugh and make fun of it now, but that remains one of my most memorable movie experiences. Feel free to poke fun


And Jenna's performance as evil Bonnie (and Clara) was superb.Osgood has become very popular, though I didn't like the forgive Bonnie bit at the end. It wasn't the Doctor's place to do so. How many deaths was she responsible for ? Truth or Consequences is a real place and it's population was annihilated along with most of the UNIT personnel, the people of the Eastern European town and a number of Zygons including their leaders. No one wants retribution ? 
Sleep No More was deliberately Blair Witch style as it's something we've not done properly before. I loved the idea of the Indo-Japanese alliance and the fact that the Doctor defeats Davros, the Master et al, but loses to this nothing of an enemy man. He got it wrong and the sleep signal has been transmitted, the Doctor destroying the sleep machines won't help at all. Gatiss has a sequel planned but it may never get made as many people agree with you, rather than me, and didn't like the episode much. i did, a lot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh LOOK!!!! I STILL have some extra hearts!!! I'm sending them out to anyone else that needs them!!!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a couple other organs chilling on ice in my bathtub. They're yours if you need them, JUST DON'T ASK WHERE I GOT THEM!


Thanks for the heart!
 here it is! 
I wouldn't mind a couple of new lungs while you're at it, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning guys and dolls  seems we are all struggling a bit just now  only one thing for it... MONTAGE!!!


Afternoon, John!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

vocalisa said:


> Hey Johnandjade, is that Holly in your pic?


Welcome back ! 
Gosh, it's been a long time! 
Grab a coffee, and an armadillo to sit on and talk about farcical aquatic ceremonies if you wish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone want to buy a puppy?
> She barks in her sleep. Bites my feet. wont stay still and then wants to sleep with her limp body across my face.
> This morning she walked the entire back yard growling at every shadow, but eventually peed. She then came inside the house and pooped near her food bowl.


Oh, dear!
She,ll learn. (hopefully).
Patience, Grasshopper!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Yeah. I'm planning on monitoring what I eat from now on. My appetite is one of the things that changes a lot with my mood. God why can't I be a little more normal, lol.


Who'd want to be 'normal', whatever that is???
Dull, dull, boring and dull.


----------



## mike taylor

Who's to say what normal really is ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Got the veggies, back now, grammar lesson in five minutes, participial phrases. Dull, dull, boring and dull.
So, I'll be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Who's to say what normal really is ?


Quite. 
Some of the people who try to define it are certainly not.
It seems to be more about what is considered popular than anything.
So, if you like soap operas, you are normal. Hmmmmm.


----------



## mike taylor

My normal is your strange !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, all!
> Just got to go out and buy a potato, an onion and a tomato for wifey.
> Will catch up with you all in a little while.




Christmas presents


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello all in the CDR


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.........And good bye


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're lucky, I can't swim.
> The jigsaw I got her (she asked for one, she liked jigsaws) was too difficult and I didn't help her enough with it.
> The dvd's were not quite the ones she wanted, likewise the books (though she did finally admit she liked a couple of those).
> Everything was not quite right, nearly but no banana.
> Oh, well, Tidgy was happy with her presents.


So sorry.  I've been there and it's a bad feeling when people don't like their gifts.

When we were first married, Joel and I agreed that trying to surprise each other with the "perfect" gift is way too stressful. So we send each other the links to the SPECIFIC item we want, so that all the other has to do is make the purchase. It works well for us: we still enjoy the anticipation of getting what we want, and at least for us, does not take away from the joy of the gift.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> So sorry.  I've been there and it's a bad feeling when people don't like their gifts.
> 
> When we were first married, Joel and I agreed that trying to surprise each other with the "perfect" gift is way too stressful. So we send each other the links to the SPECIFIC item we want, so that all the other has to do is make the purchase. It works well for us: we still enjoy the anticipation of getting what we want, and at least for us, does not take away from the joy of the gift.


I wish I had such an agreement. Seriously. I get screwed over every Christmas.
As early as February Kelly will have me buy her stuff and say "that'll be my Christmas present".
She ends up getting everything she wants and I end up buying myself stuff that I want.
Oh, and the kids and grandkids.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> My normal is your strange !


And vice versa, which is just how it should be.
Different strokes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Christmas presents


She always gets a tangerine in her stocking, as do Tidgy and I (even though Tidgy can't eat it, she plays football with hers.)
I sometimes put a sprout in, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello all in the CDR


Good morning, Shannon! 
Nice to see you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.........And good bye


Goodbye.................and hello !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry.  I've been there and it's a bad feeling when people don't like their gifts.
> 
> When we were first married, Joel and I agreed that trying to surprise each other with the "perfect" gift is way too stressful. So we send each other the links to the SPECIFIC item we want, so that all the other has to do is make the purchase. It works well for us: we still enjoy the anticipation of getting what we want, and at least for us, does not take away from the joy of the gift.


But I and wifey both like the thought that counts thing, or we did.
This is the first time it's been criticized and I am always happy with her gifts as i am aware of the thought that's gone into it, even if the gift itself is not ideal, it's fine by me, I wouldn't dream of telling her something wasn't great and certainly never that everything was wrong!
Very hurtful.
But this seems to be it at the moment, criticizing everything i do, taking the opposite opinion for everything, being awkward and misunderstanding everything I say, turning the simplest things into a debate or an argument.
i'm getting so tired of it all.
I just want a quiet life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning to you, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Birthday to Heather!
@Heather H 
Haven't seen you around the forum much recently!
Hope all's well in your world.
Have a great day, a super Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I and wifey both like the thought that counts thing, or we did.
> This is the first time it's been criticized and I am always happy with her gifts as i am aware of the thought that's gone into it, even if the gift itself is not ideal, it's fine by me, I wouldn't dream of telling her something wasn't great and certainly never that everything was wrong!
> Very hurtful.
> But this seems to be it at the moment, criticizing everything i do, taking the opposite opinion for everything, being awkward and misunderstanding everything I say, turning the simplest things into a debate or an argument.
> i'm getting so tired of it all.
> I just want a quiet life.




join me in a sneaky holiday... we can tour the brewery's


----------



## johnandjade

wee bitta that!


----------



## johnandjade

another days at the office done and dusted. got the young lad I'm not to fond of coming in to work tomorrow as my mate is off :/


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

last one I promise


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## johnandjade

a wee jokey joke ... what's a fishermans fav dance???


...a jig


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you, Noel!


Hi Adam *waves*


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Shannon!
> Nice to see you!


Sorry I haven't been able to get on the forum too much this past week. Been hectic. I'm thinking of all my friends here and hope everyone is doing well


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I and wifey both like the thought that counts thing, or we did.
> This is the first time it's been criticized and I am always happy with her gifts as i am aware of the thought that's gone into it, even if the gift itself is not ideal, it's fine by me, I wouldn't dream of telling her something wasn't great and certainly never that everything was wrong!
> Very hurtful.
> But this seems to be it at the moment, criticizing everything i do, taking the opposite opinion for everything, being awkward and misunderstanding everything I say, turning the simplest things into a debate or an argument.
> i'm getting so tired of it all.
> I just want a quiet life.



So you're telling me to never get married, right? Gotcha


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I and wifey both like the thought that counts thing, or we did.
> This is the first time it's been criticized and I am always happy with her gifts as i am aware of the thought that's gone into it, even if the gift itself is not ideal, it's fine by me, I wouldn't dream of telling her something wasn't great and certainly never that everything was wrong!
> Very hurtful.
> But this seems to be it at the moment, criticizing everything i do, taking the opposite opinion for everything, being awkward and misunderstanding everything I say, turning the simplest things into a debate or an argument.
> i'm getting so tired of it all.
> I just want a quiet life.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I and wifey both like the thought that counts thing, or we did.
> This is the first time it's been criticized and I am always happy with her gifts as i am aware of the thought that's gone into it, even if the gift itself is not ideal, it's fine by me, I wouldn't dream of telling her something wasn't great and certainly never that everything was wrong!
> Very hurtful.
> But this seems to be it at the moment, criticizing everything i do, taking the opposite opinion for everything, being awkward and misunderstanding everything I say, turning the simplest things into a debate or an argument.
> i'm getting so tired of it all.
> I just want a quiet life.


Sorry about that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> join me in a sneaky holiday... we can tour the brewery's


Sounds wonderful, but I have responsibilities now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> last one I promise


Woah !!!
Is it world Billy Joel day or something! 
Wifey has albums by him
Some good stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*


Hi!
'waves back'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to get on the forum too much this past week. Been hectic. I'm thinking of all my friends here and hope everyone is doing well


Hope things calm down a tad as Christmas approaches.
Thinking of you, too.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So you're telling me to never get married, right? Gotcha


I dunno.
The best bits are brilliant, most of the last 16 years have been marvelous, but everything has it's bad bits, i suppose.
On balance i'd say get married, but take time finding the right one. 
We'll sort this soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear this.


It'll be fine.
I love her very much, we'll sort it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Sorry about that


Hi, Delaney, nice to see you! 
Don't worry, it's only a hiccup! 
i'll patch things up over Christmas, New Year and second Christmas.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Woah !!!
> Is it world Billy Joel day or something!
> Wifey has albums by him
> Some good stuff




always


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On a more cheerful , the photos I posted of the tooth



Are of a Pterosaur, Siroccopteryx moroccensis, a pterosaur -flying reptile from the Upper Cretaceous about 95 million years old.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a more cheerful , the photos I posted of the tooth
> View attachment 159019
> View attachment 159020
> 
> Are of a Pterosaur, Siroccopteryx moroccensis, a pterosaur -flying reptile from the Upper Cretaceous about 95 million years old.




it's actually amazing and hard to fathom how old fossils are!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's actually amazing and hard to fathom how old fossils are!


They become just words, the big numbers.
I have fossils over half a billion years old.
It's not actually possible for a human to fully comprehend how massive that sort of number is.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Jenna's performance as evil Bonnie (and Clara) was superb.Osgood has become very popular, though I didn't like the forgive Bonnie bit at the end. It wasn't the Doctor's place to do so. How many deaths was she responsible for ? Truth or Consequences is a real place and it's population was annihilated along with most of the UNIT personnel, the people of the Eastern European town and a number of Zygons including their leaders. No one wants retribution ?
> Sleep No More was deliberately Blair Witch style as it's something we've not done properly before. I loved the idea of the Indo-Japanese alliance and the fact that the Doctor defeats Davros, the Master et al, but loses to this nothing of an enemy man. He got it wrong and the sleep signal has been transmitted, the Doctor destroying the sleep machines won't help at all. Gatiss has a sequel planned but it may never get made as many people agree with you, rather than me, and didn't like the episode much. i did, a lot!


Great comments. My husband hasn't seen "Sleep no more" yet. I haven't shared my opinion with him and am curious what he'll think. We'll be getting there soon enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Great comments. My husband hasn't seen "Sleep no more" yet. I haven't shared my opinion with him and am curious what he'll think. We'll be getting there soon enough


Afternoon, Chrissy! 
Sleep No More is pretty much a love it or hate it episode, it seems.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're lucky, I can't swim.
> The jigsaw I got her (she asked for one, she liked jigsaws) was too difficult and I didn't help her enough with it.
> The dvd's were not quite the ones she wanted, likewise the books (though she did finally admit she liked a couple of those).
> Everything was not quite right, nearly but no banana.
> Oh, well, Tidgy was happy with her presents.


You tried! I don't think presents matter much anyway. It's the effort and thought


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I and wifey both like the thought that counts thing, or we did.
> This is the first time it's been criticized and I am always happy with her gifts as i am aware of the thought that's gone into it, even if the gift itself is not ideal, it's fine by me, I wouldn't dream of telling her something wasn't great and certainly never that everything was wrong!
> Very hurtful.
> But this seems to be it at the moment, criticizing everything i do, taking the opposite opinion for everything, being awkward and misunderstanding everything I say, turning the simplest things into a debate or an argument.
> i'm getting so tired of it all.
> I just want a quiet life.


I always tell my wife that "It's the LACK of thought that counts".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You tried! I don't think presents matter much anyway. It's the effort and thought


I wish she'd see it that way. 
I will try again.
Better luck this time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I always tell my wife that "It's the LACK of thought that counts".


Perhaps I overthink it.
I should just buy the first thing I see.
Which will probably be a donkey.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I and wifey both like the thought that counts thing, or we did.
> This is the first time it's been criticized and I am always happy with her gifts as i am aware of the thought that's gone into it, even if the gift itself is not ideal, it's fine by me, I wouldn't dream of telling her something wasn't great and certainly never that everything was wrong!
> Very hurtful.
> But this seems to be it at the moment, criticizing everything i do, taking the opposite opinion for everything, being awkward and misunderstanding everything I say, turning the simplest things into a debate or an argument.
> i'm getting so tired of it all.
> I just want a quiet life.



Perhaps you could just point out that she's acting like a child.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a more cheerful , the photos I posted of the tooth
> View attachment 159019
> View attachment 159020
> 
> Are of a Pterosaur, Siroccopteryx moroccensis, a pterosaur -flying reptile from the Upper Cretaceous about 95 million years old.


That is SOOOOO COOL!!!!
Pterosaurs are my all-time FAVORITE dinosaurs!!!!


----------



## jaizei

W Shaw said:


> Perhaps you could just point out that she's acting like a child.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Perhaps you could just point out that she's acting like a child.


That would be a bit much.
I act like a child all the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That is SOOOOO COOL!!!!
> Pterosaurs are my all-time FAVORITE dinosaurs!!!!


I love them, too!!!
Quite rare as fossils , though.
And they're not dinosaurs. (sorry! ).
Birds, however, are dinosaurs, so technically dinosaurs are not extinct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


WibbleWibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And here, between my finger and thumb is another fascinating fossil.
First, the side view. Then the bottom view.









Above the top view.


----------



## W Shaw

Cool fossils! I"m still (speaking of childish behavior) holding out hope for the Mokele Mbembe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Cool fossils! I"m still (speaking of childish behavior) holding out hope for the Mokele Mbembe.


i'll have a look through my collection. 
But don't hold your breath.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, Lyn today.
I hope she's ok.
Or she's just got herself stuck in Aladdin's lamp and needs someone to give her a good rub.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

After another quiet day in The Cold Dark Room, I have to report I poked it with a stick and got bitten by an annoyed armadillo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night, Cold Dark Room. 
Sleep well and the have a delightful Friendly Friday!
I think I've got a day off! 
Hurrahhh!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love them, too!!!
> Quite rare as fossils , though.
> And they're not dinosaurs. (sorry! ).
> Birds, however, are dinosaurs, so technically dinosaurs are not extinct.


I am intrigued!!!! WHAT, exactly, IS the definition of a dinosaur?


----------



## SteveW

Moozillion said:


> I am intrigued!!!! WHAT, exactly, IS the definition of a dinosaur?



Not to intrude, but as I recall a dinosaur is defined as being a subset of the archosaurs with a pelvis that orients the hind legs vertically, beneath the body. I'm thinking an endothermic physiology is also a characteristic, but not sure on that but.


----------



## vocalisa

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back !
> Gosh, it's been a long time!
> Grab a coffee, and an armadillo to sit on and talk about farcical aquatic ceremonies if you wish!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back !
> Gosh, it's been a long time!
> Grab a coffee, and an armadillo to sit on and talk about farcical aquatic ceremonies if you wish!


----------



## vocalisa

Earwig of the moment: ARnold ARnold ARnold Rimmer he's also a fantastic swimmer and if you play your cards right he just might be coming home for DINner...


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! hope everyone is in good spirits


----------



## johnandjade

vocalisa said:


> Earwig of the moment: ARnold ARnold ARnold Rimmer he's also a fantastic swimmer and if you play your cards right he just might be coming home for DINner...




I love that scene.


----------



## johnandjade

vocalisa said:


> Earwig of the moment: ARnold ARnold ARnold Rimmer he's also a fantastic swimmer and if you play your cards right he just might be coming home for DINner...




and let's not forget


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
we're having a Christmas party here at work.
Code for: NO ONE will be working.
Suki let me sleep about 5 hours last night. So I'm feeling good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Was anything ever mentioned again about the new moderator position?
You know, Adams job?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> we're having a Christmas party here at work.
> Code for: NO ONE will be working.
> Suki let me sleep about 5 hours last night. So I'm feeling good.




enjoy mr ed! is santa coming in?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> enjoy mr ed! is santa coming in?


I've got a belly and a beard.
It'll have to do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki the finger eater


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day John.
I'll be back later.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day John.
> I'll be back later.




you too, enjoy the party


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ho.ho.ho


----------



## johnandjade

to Burger King or not to Burger King, that is the question.... 

it means braving the rain:/


----------



## johnandjade

kit kat, mars bar and a cuppa cha. not quite the same:/


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki the finger eater


ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> it's actually amazing and hard to fathom how old fossils are!


I once read in a book about the amount of trees or vegetation that would have been required to create 1 gallon of gasoline. I don't remember the amount, but I remember being totally gobsmacked: it takes a LOT!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

W Shaw said:


> Perhaps you could just point out that she's acting like a child.


If he did, I predict he'd be walking pretty oddly for a good while...just saying'...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am intrigued!!!! WHAT, exactly, IS the definition of a dinosaur?





SteveW said:


> Not to intrude, but as I recall a dinosaur is defined as being a subset of the archosaurs with a pelvis that orients the hind legs vertically, beneath the body. I'm thinking an endothermic physiology is also a characteristic, but not sure on that but.


Steve is pretty much correct , the back legs are directly under the body instead of coming out sideways and then bending down at the knee joint as in lizards, crocodiles etc. In modern phylogenic classification they are descried as the group containing the birds and the most recent Ceratopsians (horned dinosaurs like Triceratops) that were the most recent group of dinosaurs to evolve and their most recent common ancestor and all descendants. 
Pterosaurs do not fit either of these definitions, as their legs emerge horizontally from the body at the pelvis and are not ancestral to the birds or Ceratopsians. They are descended from another closely related group, but not dinosaurs. 
Regarding being endothermic, this is still a matter of great debate, some say yes and some say no
I believe that early dinosaurs were cold-blooded, but that at least some groups evolved warm blooded systems quite early on.
Most, if not all, later dinosaurs were warm blooded, as, indeed, were at least the later pterosaurs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SteveW said:


> Not to intrude, but as I recall a dinosaur is defined as being a subset of the archosaurs with a pelvis that orients the hind legs vertically, beneath the body. I'm thinking an endothermic physiology is also a characteristic, but not sure on that but.


Intrude away, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room! 
Grab an armadillo to sit on, help yourself to a coffee, fizzy drink or something a little stronger and chill. (it is a bit cold).
And have three points to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

vocalisa said:


> Earwig of the moment: ARnold ARnold ARnold Rimmer he's also a fantastic swimmer and if you play your cards right he just might be coming home for DINner...


Hmmmmmm.
John, for one, will like that a lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! hope everyone is in good spirits


Afternoon, John! 
No skeletons in my cellar, I'm afraid.
Only in my closet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

vocalisa said:


> Earwig of the moment: ARnold ARnold ARnold Rimmer he's also a fantastic swimmer and if you play your cards right he just might be coming home for DINner...





johnandjade said:


> I love that scene.


Told ya!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> we're having a Christmas party here at work.
> Code for: NO ONE will be working.
> Suki let me sleep about 5 hours last night. So I'm feeling good.


Good morning, Ed! 
Enjoy the party.
I guess Suki's gotta sleep sometimes, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was anything ever mentioned again about the new moderator position?
> You know, Adams job?


Hmmmmmmm.
That all seems to have gone quiet unless secret negotiations are underway.
If they are, it's not with me.
Told you, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki the finger eater


Makes you realize how small Suki is! 
Tiny little thing. 
Thumbelina.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ho.ho.ho


Bah, humbug.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to Burger King or not to Burger King, that is the question....
> 
> it means braving the rain:/


Wifey brought me back a double Whopper with cheese and onion rings last night! 
Nice wifey.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> kit kat, mars bar and a cuppa cha. not quite the same:/


Fried Mars Bar and Kit Kat ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel!!!
Have a lovely day!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> John, for one, will like that a lot




it didn't go unnoticed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I once read in a book about the amount of trees or vegetation that would have been required to create 1 gallon of gasoline. I don't remember the amount, but I remember being totally gobsmacked: it takes a LOT!!!!


Sorry, Bea, but I've got to correct you again. 
Gasoline is made from petroleum which is mostly made from the bodies of algae and zooplankton (tiny animals) not trees and plants, which make coal etc. 
I can't remember the figures, bit yes, it takes an awful lot of dead things to create a single gallon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fried Mars Bar and Kit Kat ?




just had 'em raw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If he did, I predict he'd be walking pretty oddly for a good while...just saying'...


ha de ha! 
No, she doesn't get violent, just nasty and sulky which is worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had 'em raw


For shame!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, folks! 
How heartwarming to see so many people on here overnight and this morning!! 
Hurraahh! for the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Bea, but I've got to correct you again.
> Gasoline is made from petroleum which is mostly made from the bodies of algae and zooplankton (tiny animals) not trees and plants, which make coal etc.
> I can't remember the figures, bit yes, it takes an awful lot of dead things to create a single gallon.


Adam, you need NOT apologize for correcting me! I graduated from university in 1976! Although I majored in Zoology, I would HOPE that the Sciences advanced somewhat in 39 years!!!! (I wish it had been Unseen University, but, oh well!  )
Thanks, as always, for the correct information!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, you need NOT apologize for correcting me! I graduated from university in 1976! Although I majored in Zoology, I would HOPE that the Sciences advanced somewhat in 39 years!!!! (I wish it had been Unseen University, but, oh well!  )
> Thanks, as always, for the correct information!!!!


Science moves so quickly, and the latest advances in paleontology are almost impossible to keep up with.
i'm still getting used to a new geological period, the snowball earth stuff; fractal organisms and the reclassification of birds to being dinosaurs just for starters.
Jaws evolving from gills, lungs from the swim bladder and do you know why we've got colour vision ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Science moves so quickly, and the latest advances in paleontology are almost impossible to keep up with.
> i'm still getting used to a new geological period, the snowball earth stuff; fractal organisms and the reclassification of birds to being dinosaurs just for starters.
> Jaws evolving from gills, lungs from the swim bladder and do you know why we've got colour vision ?


No, why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Reptiles had colour vision and mammals evolved from them, but due to the reptiles dominance during the day the tiny early mammals;for many millions of years became nocturnal in order to avoid most of the diurnal, sun-loving reptiles. Mammals existed by night and just about survived in the reptile dominated world but lost their colour vision as it's not necessary at night. 
After the extinction of the dinosaurs (except for birds) and other groups of reptiles and the end of reptile dominance the mammals engaged in a rapid evolutionary expansion to occupy the niches left behind. There was a fierce competition with the birds which didn't evolve into such diverse forms, so finally lost out. 
As the birds evolved, in parallel with them new groups of plants diversified and many had symbiotic relationships with birds. The birds ate the fruits, that the plants evolved to attract them, so that their seeds would be spread over the maximum possible area. Now, it's no good if the birds eat unripe fruits that are nasty tasting and have seeds not yet ready to germinate so colour coding evolved to signal to the birds when the fruits were ready (birds still having reptile colour vision). So fruits that are ripe are red, orange, yellow etc, but not usually green. Green means unripe and birds avoid them.
The mammals meanwhile remained with black and white vision, except for a few like dogs or cows that evolved a limited colour vision for their lifestyles, but lacing in some of the spectrum that we see and with fewer photo-receptors per area than we have so the definition is not great.
But the primates, as they evolved in the trees, became fruit eaters, and thus needed to evolve colour vision to see what was good to eat.
So, our colour vision is due to our ancestors having to know when fruit was ripe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Reptiles had colour vision and mammals evolved from them, but due to the reptiles dominance during the day the tiny early mammals;for many millions of years became nocturnal in order to avoid most of the diurnal, sun-loving reptiles. Mammals existed by night and just about survived in the reptile dominated world but lost their colour vision as it's not necessary at night.
> After the extinction of the dinosaurs (except for birds) and other groups of reptiles and the end of reptile dominance the mammals engaged in a rapid evolutionary expansion to occupy the niches left behind. There was a fierce competition with the birds which didn't evolve into such diverse forms, so finally lost out.
> As the birds evolved, in parallel with them new groups of plants diversified and many had symbiotic relationships with birds. The birds ate the fruits, that the plants evolved to attract them, so that their seeds would be spread over the maximum possible area. Now, it's no good if the birds eat unripe fruits that are nasty tasting and have seeds not yet ready to germinate so colour coding evolved to signal to the birds when the fruits were ready (birds still having reptile colour vision). So fruits that are ripe are red, orange, yellow etc, but not usually green. Green means unripe and birds avoid them.
> The mammals meanwhile remained with black and white vision, except for a few like dogs or cows that evolved a limited colour vision for their lifestyles, but lacing in some of the spectrum that we see and with fewer photo-receptors per area than we have so the definition is not great.
> But the primates, as they evolved in the trees, became fruit eaters, and thus needed to evolve colour vision to see what was good to eat.
> So, our colour vision is due to our ancestors having to know when fruit was ripe.


What's this evolution that you speak of?
Don't you realize that the earth is only 6,000 years old? (Quoted from a teacher I had in high school.)


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's this evolution that you speak of?
> Don't you realize that the earth is only 6,000 years old? (Quoted from a teacher I had in high school.)


I am not going to dispute this. (because we are forbidden on this forum). 
But I would say that many religious folk now accept the world is older, and that evolution has occurred, from the archetypes created by God or gods, even if they say that God guides these changes. 
I've worked with Christian, Buddhist, Hindu and Muslim palaeontologists who can happily fit evolution into their belief systems. 
If people won't acknowledge it or the age of the Earth, then that's fine, maybe they're right, but i'm happy with my own beliefs, as most people are. 
Anyway, enough of this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble! Wibble!


----------



## W Shaw

Moozillion said:


> I once read in a book about the amount of trees or vegetation that would have been required to create 1 gallon of gasoline. I don't remember the amount, but I remember being totally gobsmacked: it takes a LOT!!!!


Once we get warp drive, though, we won't need to worry. The lakes on Titan are liquid natural gas, so we can just go there and get what we need. Then again... once we have warp drive, I doubt we'll be basing our economy on petroleum any more.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble! Wibble!


Hi Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Once we get warp drive, though, we won't need to worry. The lakes on Titan are liquid natural gas, so we can just go there and get what we need. Then again... once we have warp drive, I doubt we'll be basing our economy on petroleum any more.


There won't be any left, for starters.


----------



## W Shaw

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got a belly and a beard.
> It'll have to do.


Does that make you Santa, or an outlaw biker? I suppose it doesn't matter -- either one would likely liven up the party.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You must take into account that I have a need to push the envelope.
I can't discuss religion or politics with anyone. Not even my closest friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam


Good day so far, Noel ?
Plans for the weekend ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

W Shaw said:


> Does that make you Santa, or an outlaw biker? I suppose it doesn't matter -- either one would likely liven up the party.


I'm really not very jolly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Does that make you Santa, or an outlaw biker? I suppose it doesn't matter -- either one would likely liven up the party.


I imagine Ed as a bit of both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You must take into account that I have a need to push the envelope.
> I can't discuss religion or politics with anyone. Not even my closest friends.


In the UK it's bad form to talk in detail about either. 
However, bad form is becoming increasingly popular.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the UK it's bad form to talk in detail about either.
> However, bad form is becoming increasingly popular.


I've been told that I'm a smart _ss. Sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's the one thing that every religion and sub religion inside of the same religion has in common......
They all KNOW that they are correct.
And it's why it is futile to discuss.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good day so far, Noel ?
> Plans for the weekend ?


Pretty good 
Getting a new radio in my Jeep 
As far as this weekend, more work on the tort house
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been told that I'm a smart _ss. Sorry.


I have also been told this, many many times.
And they are right.
And i am not in the UK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's the one thing that every religion and sub religion inside of the same religion has in common......
> They all KNOW that they are correct.
> And it's why it is futile to discuss.


Quite right!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
Gotta clean up party stuff and go home.
Nice talking with you, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty good
> Getting a new radio in my Jeep
> As far as this weekend, more work on the tort house
> How about you?


Unexpected day off today, just doing some Christmas preparations, and relaxing.
Working all weekend, though. 
When do you reckon the tort house will be finished?
(apart from the eternal tweaking ?).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Reptiles had colour vision and mammals evolved from them, but due to the reptiles dominance during the day the tiny early mammals;for many millions of years became nocturnal in order to avoid most of the diurnal, sun-loving reptiles. Mammals existed by night and just about survived in the reptile dominated world but lost their colour vision as it's not necessary at night.
> After the extinction of the dinosaurs (except for birds) and other groups of reptiles and the end of reptile dominance the mammals engaged in a rapid evolutionary expansion to occupy the niches left behind. There was a fierce competition with the birds which didn't evolve into such diverse forms, so finally lost out.
> As the birds evolved, in parallel with them new groups of plants diversified and many had symbiotic relationships with birds. The birds ate the fruits, that the plants evolved to attract them, so that their seeds would be spread over the maximum possible area. Now, it's no good if the birds eat unripe fruits that are nasty tasting and have seeds not yet ready to germinate so colour coding evolved to signal to the birds when the fruits were ready (birds still having reptile colour vision). So fruits that are ripe are red, orange, yellow etc, but not usually green. Green means unripe and birds avoid them.
> The mammals meanwhile remained with black and white vision, except for a few like dogs or cows that evolved a limited colour vision for their lifestyles, but lacing in some of the spectrum that we see and with fewer photo-receptors per area than we have so the definition is not great.
> But the primates, as they evolved in the trees, became fruit eaters, and thus needed to evolve colour vision to see what was good to eat.
> So, our colour vision is due to our ancestors having to know when fruit was ripe.




I understand the last bit :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not going to dispute this. (because we are forbidden on this forum).
> But I would say that many religious folk now accept the world is older, and that evolution has occurred, from the archetypes created by God or gods, even if they say that God guides these changes.
> I've worked with Christian, Buddhist, Hindu and Muslim palaeontologists who can happily fit evolution into their belief systems.
> If people won't acknowledge it or the age of the Earth, then that's fine, maybe they're right, but i'm happy with my own beliefs, as most people are.
> Anyway, enough of this.




i got my collar felt for politics


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> Gotta clean up party stuff and go home.
> Nice talking with you, Adam.


You too, Ed.
Hope you had fun.
Have a nice evening and speak tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I understand the last bit :/


Perhaps you could explain it to me, sometime.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you could explain it to me, sometime.




here goes.... ahem ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got my collar felt for politics


It is right, though.
It does lead to unpleasantness and bad feeling in some cases. 
Having said that so does humidity, compact light bulbs and tortoises in pairs! 
People disagree and get fierce in defending their positions sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> here goes.... ahem ....


Oh, i understand this! 
But not certain it explains primate diurnal vision.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not going to dispute this. (because we are forbidden on this forum).
> But I would say that many religious folk now accept the world is older, and that evolution has occurred, from the archetypes created by God or gods, even if they say that God guides these changes.
> I've worked with Christian, Buddhist, Hindu and Muslim palaeontologists who can happily fit evolution into their belief systems.
> If people won't acknowledge it or the age of the Earth, then that's fine, maybe they're right, but i'm happy with my own beliefs, as most people are.
> Anyway, enough of this.



You know what I find kind of funny about that whole debate? The fact that people keep blaming Darwin for it. If people actually read Darwin, he really doesn't say anything that would upset anyone's religion. He just states 4 or 5 really obvious things: There are differences between individuals. Some of those individual traits are inherited from parents. Some traits are conducive to survival, and some are not. Not all babies born will live to reproduce. Babies with traits conducive to survival are more likely to survive than babies with traits that aren't conducive to survival. That's basically all he said. Nothing scary in that, for anyone in any religion. Even the incredibly conservative Amish consider those same principles self-evident and use them to breed horses and cattle. So folks can argue forever over where they think the earth and universe came from and all but I wish they'd quit blaming Darwin for it. He wrote about pigeons, not about theoretical physics.


----------



## johnandjade

well that lad I don't like bailed at 1600, ( girlfriends waters broke apparently) so i had to work on till 1800... subsequently meaning i had to go to the pub next door in order to do my homework for the day to report in time


----------



## johnandjade

... every cloud


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is right, though.
> It does lead to unpleasantness and bad feeling in some cases.
> Having said that so does humidity, compact light bulbs and tortoises in pairs!
> People disagree and get fierce in defending their positions sometimes.




I actually got an istagram (picture sharing on mobile) message from a TFO member... was rather 'female doggy' about a comment from a member?! 


in my humble opinion, the gripe was not justified.. a spat happened between them, the 'female dog' was wrong, the usual refused to listen to experience


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i understand this!
> But not certain it explains primate diurnal vision.




ermmm, AHHAHH! I know, a wizard done it


----------



## johnandjade

so whos the idiot that came out without his thermal wig today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> You know what I find kind of funny about that whole debate? The fact that people keep blaming Darwin for it. If people actually read Darwin, he really doesn't say anything that would upset anyone's religion. He just states 4 or 5 really obvious things: There are differences between individuals. Some of those individual traits are inherited from parents. Some traits are conducive to survival, and some are not. Not all babies born will live to reproduce. Babies with traits conducive to survival are more likely to survive than babies with traits that aren't conducive to survival. That's basically all he said. Nothing scary in that, for anyone in any religion. Even the incredibly conservative Amish consider those same principles self-evident and use them to breed horses and cattle. So folks can argue forever over where they think the earth and universe came from and all but I wish they'd quit blaming Darwin for it. He wrote about pigeons, not about theoretical physics.


Yes, he wrote an awful lot about pigeons in 'The Origin of Species' , wifey got very bored of it all and never finished the book. 
But he admits gaps in evolutionary theory and the fossil record and challenged fundamental beliefs.
Anyhow, it was "The Descent of Man", (which is actually racist in parts), that really threw the evolutionist cat amongst the creationist pigeons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that lad I don't like bailed at 1600, ( girlfriends waters broke apparently) so i had to work on till 1800... subsequently meaning i had to go to the pub next door in order to do my homework for the day to report in time


Oh, dear! 
Poor you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually got an istagram (picture sharing on mobile) message from a TFO member... was rather 'female doggy' about a comment from a member?!
> 
> 
> in my humble opinion, the gripe was not justified.. a spat happened between them, the 'female dog' was wrong, the usual refused to listen to experience


Sometimes, experience could be a bit more tactful.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, he wrote an awful lot about pigeons in 'The Origin of Species' , wifey got very bored of it all and never finished the book.
> But he admits gaps in evolutionary theory and the fossil record and challenged fundamental beliefs.
> Anyhow, it was "The Descent of Man", (which is actually racist in parts), that really threw the evolutionist cat amongst the creationist pigeons.





...wizard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ermmm, AHHAHH! I know, a wizard done it


Maybe.
or The Doctor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so whos the idiot that came out without his thermal wig today


Errrmmmm.........
Donald Trump ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Poor you!




the extra pay is already history. 


...never studied history, couldn't see a future in it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sometimes, experience could be a bit more tactful.


I think you've sussed it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which panto are you doing ?
> Good luck tomorrow!
> I wouldn't mind a panic or two if you've got some spare.
> Night night.


We weren't doing the panto ourselves - the nativity concert was more than enough!!!
Just went to see one as a treat for the kids.
Snow White - It was quite funny and they loved it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe.
> or The Doctor.



who?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrmmmm.........
> Donald Trump ?




mr fart


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We weren't doing the panto ourselves - the nativity concert was more than enough!!!
> Just went to see one as a treat for the kids.
> Snow White - It was quite funny and they loved it.




whattcha call a dwarf covered in cement??

...a wee hard man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We weren't doing the panto ourselves - the nativity concert was more than enough!!!
> Just went to see one as a treat for the kids.
> Snow White - It was quite funny and they loved it.


Oh, so you weren't trapped in Aladdin's lamp then.
Any B or C-listers in it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> who?


Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> So sorry.  I've been there and it's a bad feeling when people don't like their gifts.
> 
> When we were first married, Joel and I agreed that trying to surprise each other with the "perfect" gift is way too stressful. So we send each other the links to the SPECIFIC item we want, so that all the other has to do is make the purchase. It works well for us: we still enjoy the anticipation of getting what we want, and at least for us, does not take away from the joy of the gift.


My sisters tell me I'm hard to buy for so they ask me to make a list of things I would like and they choose something off it - that way its something I need or want but still a surprise when I open it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's the one.




knock knock,,,,,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, so you weren't trapped in Aladdin's lamp then.
> Any B or C-listers in it ?



It's a production of a Welsh radio presenter called Owen Money and he was in it a very funny but down to earth Welshman. Don't know if he was on the radio here when you were in Wales.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My sisters tell me I'm hard to buy for so they ask me to make a list of things I would like and they choose something off it - that way its something I need or want but still a surprise when I open it.


Wifey does the same.
But I still get it wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> knock knock,,,,,


( a million times, but........)
Who's there ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodbye.................and hello !





ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.........And good bye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's a production of a Welsh radio presenter called Owen Money and he was in it a very funny but down to earth Welshman. Don't know if he was on the radio here when you were in Wales.


Don't recall the name, but I rarely listen to radio.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ( a million times, but........)
> Who's there ?




the one legged pirate, I forgot my keys can you let me in please


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps I overthink it.
> I should just buy the first thing I see.
> Which will probably be a donkey.


That's a good idea then you get accessories for it
e.g.

fluffy dice,
a donkey cleaning kit
donkey hoover
a sat nav
donkey mats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


A million times.....................


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Lyn today.
> I hope she's ok.
> Or she's just got herself stuck in Aladdin's lamp and needs someone to give her a good rub.


I am often rubbed up the wrong way but being the geniius that I am I manage to stay calm.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was anything ever mentioned again about the new moderator position?
> You know, Adams job?


Was wondering about that the other day too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the one legged pirate, I forgot my keys can you let me in please


Keys ?
Just shoulder charge the door.
The one-legged pirate is at the off-license buying his Christmas pressies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a good idea then you get accessories for it
> e.g.
> 
> fluffy dice,
> a donkey cleaning kit
> donkey hoover
> a sat nav
> donkey mats


And a tie.
My favourite rubbish collecting donkey here wears a tie.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's this evolution that you speak of?
> Don't you realize that the earth is only 6,000 years old? (Quoted from a teacher I had in high school.)


Hmmmm! A devout member of a religion that thinks that but cant remember which at the mo.
An attempt at indoctrination maybe?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A million times.....................



a million and one


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's the one thing that every religion and sub religion inside of the same religion has in common......
> They all KNOW that they are correct.
> And it's why it is futile to discuss.


Yup - each to their own.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a tie.
> My favourite rubbish collecting donkey here wears a tie.




ohhh please please try get a pic


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been told that I'm a smart _ss. Sorry.


Every body wants everything smart these days - smart phones, smart tv, so I would take that as a compliment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohhh please please try get a pic


Well, I don't use a camera, except for this laptop and it doesn't leave the apartment, so it'll be a case of getting wifey up at 6 in the morning to go outside with her smartphone camera thingy and take a photo.
Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Every body wants everything smart these days - smart phones, smart tv, so I would take that as a compliment.


But one would hope it's more than that one region that's considered smart.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well that lad I don't like bailed at 1600, ( girlfriends waters broke apparently) so i had to work on till 1800... subsequently meaning i had to go to the pub next door in order to do my homework for the day to report in time


Its a hard job but somebody has to do it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don't use a camera, except for this laptop and it doesn't leave the apartment, so it'll be a case of getting wifey up at 6 in the morning to go outside with her smartphone camera thingy and take a photo.
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.




no chance there then . i'll settle for dominic the italian Christmas donkey


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Its a hard job but somebody has to do it!




i bet yours is harder! i just do monkey work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i bet yours is harder! i just do monkey work.


I would find both really difficult 
I couldn't deal with your job, John, my body would let me down, now and i hate cars! 
Lyn's job tends to involve a naughty child or two and I couldn't even cope with the good ones. 
Hard is subjective.
Retirement is a lot harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Those last fossil photos I posted, 


Would it help if i told you that this was a scute ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i bet yours is harder! i just do monkey work.


The last time a monkey was let loose on my car it was at Longleat Safari Park and the car was covered in monkey poop and I was minus the blade of wiper when it left, so your job is far from monkey work. All essential, John and lots of satisfied customers.
Mine is hard on times but I do have lots of fun too. I couldn't do your job either - my car only gets a good clean before an MOT - because it could fail if the carpets aren't clean


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those last fossil photos I posted,
> View attachment 159075
> 
> Would it help if i told you that this was a scute ?


Stegasaurus?


----------



## Lyn W

I haven't actually said good evening yet have I?
Been trying to catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The last time a monkey was let loose on my car it was at Longleat Safari Park and the car was covered in monkey poop and I was minus the blade of wiper when it left, so your job is far from monkey work. All essential, John and lots of satisfied customers.
> Mine is hard on times but I do have lots of fun too. I couldn't do your job either - my car only gets a good clean before an MOT - because it could fail if the carpets aren't clean


I applied for a job at Longleat, looking after giraffes and llamas.
Never got it, the only interview I ever failed, it seems, don't know why, I was certain i'd get it.
But it was just as much for the Doctor Who exhibition they had on site then as for the animals, if i'm honest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Stegasaurus?


Much more recent.
And something dear to our hearts in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much more recent.
> And something dear to our hearts in The Cold Dark Room.


Armadillos?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I haven't actually said good evening yet have I?
> Been trying to catch up.


Nope.
Good evening, Lyn!!! 
Nice to have you back.
And front.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those last fossil photos I posted,
> View attachment 159075
> 
> Would it help if i told you that this was a scute ?


A SCUTE??!?!?!?!!! You don't mean it's from a TORTOISE ancestor????!??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Armadillos?


Yep, it's a carapace scute from _Glyptodon clavipes. _from only 800,000 years ago, though man didn't finish them off until 5 to 10,000 years ago.
Giant ground armadillos that lived with the giant ground sloths and other megafauna. 





About the same size and weight as a small car. 
Some species had spikes or clubs on the tail, others, like my one, just had armoured pointed tails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A SCUTE??!?!?!?!!! You don't mean it's from a TORTOISE ancestor????!??


Nope, but they do occur.
I don't have any, just a tiny femur from a turtle and some coprolites from another species of turtle.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Good evening, Lyn!!!
> Nice to have you back.
> And front.


I've had a couple of frantic shopping evenings this week,
at least now I've finished work for the hols I can have frantic shopping days instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've had a couple of frantic shopping evenings this week,
> at least now I've finished work for the hols I can have frantic shopping days instead.


Oh, yeah, of course it's Friday!!!!! 
Happy hols, Lyn, hope you have fun and it isn't too hectic. 
Don't forget the cheese.
Stilton's good at Christmas.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yeah, of course it's Friday!!!!!
> Happy hols, Lyn, hope you have fun and it isn't too hectic.
> Don't forget the cheese.
> Stilton's good at Christmas.


I just feel too tired to bother this year!
Would love to sleep for the next fortnight!
Must pull myself together and get it all done though.
Next priority a sister's family - they are going away on Tues.
Must get my thinking cap on!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would find both really difficult
> I couldn't deal with your job, John, my body would let me down, now and i hate cars!
> Lyn's job tends to involve a naughty child or two and I couldn't even cope with the good ones.
> Hard is subjective.
> Retirement is a lot harder than I thought it would be.




guess I'm lucky in being satisfied coming home knackered, couldn't do office work. when ma wrist gives in (5yrs at best I think) I think I'll deliver the post


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those last fossil photos I posted,
> View attachment 159075
> 
> Would it help if i told you that this was a scute ?




bet it was 'scuter' when alive


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just feel too tired to bother this year!
> Would love to sleep for the next fortnight!
> Must pull myself together and get it all done though.
> Next priority a sister's family - they are going away on Tues.
> Must get my thinking cap on!!


A good night's sleep and a nice lie-in might restore your vitality somewhat. 
Just relax and let the stress drain away and you'll soon be a new woman.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess I'm lucky in being satisfied coming home knackered, couldn't do office work. when ma wrist gives in (5yrs at best I think) I think I'll deliver the post


Got yourself a donkey ?
And a tie ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The last time a monkey was let loose on my car it was at Longleat Safari Park and the car was covered in monkey poop and I was minus the blade of wiper when it left, so your job is far from monkey work. All essential, John and lots of satisfied customers.
> Mine is hard on times but I do have lots of fun too. I couldn't do your job either - my car only gets a good clean before an MOT - because it could fail if the carpets aren't clean



i can only deal with kids in small doses, unless its at functions... I'm the guy with the tie round the head playing tig tag


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bet it was 'scuter' when alive


Quite the blonde bombshells, they were.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can only deal with kids in small doses, unless its at functions... I'm the guy with the tie round the head playing tig tag


Ahh , yes, of course you've got the tie. 
Can't speak to children, though kids as in goats babies are fine. 
Teenagers, usually not either! 
if only they were all like Spud's Mum.
@spudthetortoise 
hello!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got yourself a donkey ?
> And a tie ?




would be a funny sight


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite the blonde bombshells, they were.




could say 'atomic'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good night's sleep and a nice lie-in might restore your vitality somewhat.
> Just relax and let the stress drain away and you'll soon be a new woman.


Ok you're hired - consider yourself my new life coach.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> would be a funny sight


Even funnier with the donkey wearing a tie around its neck and yours around your head!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would be a funny sight


Quite normal, here.


----------



## johnandjade

what do you call a dinosaur thats had a 'dodggy curry' ???

a mega'sore'***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok you're hired - consider yourself my new life coach.


Well, as usual, i don't really know what i'm talking about .
It just sounds half good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Even funnier with the donkey wearing a tie around its neck and yours around your head!


I used to wear mine around the waist when i went through my New-Romantic phase in the early eighties.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do you call a dinosaur thats had a 'dodggy curry' ???
> 
> a mega'sore'***


There really was a Megalosaurus.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to wear mine around the waist when i went through my New-Romantic phase in the early eighties.




adam ant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


I adore that sketch.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There really was a Megalosaurus.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I adore that sketch.




legends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam ant


I was called that, of course and sometimes dressed the part, with a bit of me thrown in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> legends


yep


----------



## johnandjade

what does a turtle play with at nursery???

its tort'toys'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was called that, of course and sometimes dressed the part, with a bit of me thrown in.



 no wonder you dont like camera phones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what does a turtle play with at nursery???
> 
> its tort'toys'


That's what the teacher taughtus.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good night's sleep and a nice lie-in might restore your vitality somewhat.
> Just relax and let the stress drain away and you'll soon be a new woman.


helping me unwind tonight




.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no wonder you dont like camera phones


I have almost no pictures of me before I met wifey, or my family, much to her disappointment.
Just never interested me. 
And yes, there are many thousands of things I would not want a visual record of.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> helping me unwind tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


If that don't do it, nowt will!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's what the teacher taughtus.




to share and not be 'shell'fish 


(kind of works :/ )


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> helping me unwind tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....




just like in here, check out any time you like



...but you can never leave!! (insert evil laugh)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If that don't do it, nowt will!


Followed by


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have almost no pictures of me before I met wifey, or my family, much to her disappointment.
> Just never interested me.
> And yes, there are many thousands of things I would not want a visual record of.




good times though i'll bet


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Followed by




hate when its played on the radio and it it cuts out the end!! grrrr


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to share and not be 'shell'fish
> 
> 
> (kind of works :/ )


That's fine.
We've plenty other puns tur tell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just like in here, check out any time you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you can never leave!! (insert evil laugh)


"Welcome to the Hotel Dark Roomy Corner!"
Almost works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Followed by


Oh, yes, all good stuff!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Welcome to the Hotel Dark Roomy Corner!"
> Almost works.




tribute band, the seagulls! i do a mean john bon 'jobbie'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good times though i'll bet


Oh, yes!!!!!
Great memories, I've had a good life!


----------



## johnandjade

just been watching father ted


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes!!!!!
> Great memories, I've had a good life!




a busy one as well, but sounds like you have had a great wibble along the way


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just been watching father ted


i only ever saw a couple, but liked them a lot.
Not sure why i've never got around to watching them all.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tribute band, the seagulls! i do a mean john bon 'jobbie'


He wear his tie around his hear too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a busy one as well, but sounds like you have had a great wibble along the way


Massive number of wibbles. 
Good, good wibbles. 
And long may they continue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He wear his tie around his hear too.


But not in nearly as cool a way as John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i only ever saw a couple, but liked them a lot.
> Not sure why i've never got around to watching them all.




great program, lots of laughs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great program, lots of laughs


I guess there's just too many good shows to watch. 
And I'm here watching a 1984 Doctor Who for the umpteenth time. 
And it's rubbish.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Massive number of wibbles.
> Good, good wibbles.
> And long may they continue.




'here's not to reason why, here's but to wibble or die'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess there's just too many good shows to watch.
> And I'm here watching a 1984 Doctor Who for the umpteenth time.
> And it's rubbish.




but it's good rubbish never watched alot my myself, and only new ones. i do re watch a lot of bad films though... but i love em


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 'here's not to reason why, here's but to wibble or die'


I think I prefer the wibble option, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but it's good rubbish never watched alot my myself, and only new ones. i do re watch a lot of bad films though... but i love em


This one's not good rubbish, it's rubbish rubbish, 
Not all Doctor Who is good, but i've still gotta watch them all repeatedly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I prefer the wibble option, ta.




the stagger of the lightweight brigade


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one's not good rubbish, it's rubbish rubbish,
> Not all Doctor Who is good, but i've still gotta watch them all repeatedly.




do you watch in order or pick and choose as mood suits?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> do you watch in order or pick and choose as mood suits?


Well, i usually just pick and choose, or when I get one of the new cleaned up dvds with extras watch all of that (as with this one now).
But every few years, i watch an episode a day in order from the beginning.
I will start this on New Years Day and watch them for the next more than two years in sequence! 825 episodes plus those that are transmitted in that time, number 826 is on Christmas Day.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess there's just too many good shows to watch.
> And I'm here watching a 1984 Doctor Who for the umpteenth time.
> And it's rubbish.



Have you watched Sliders?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you watched Sliders?


I quite enjoyed the early ones, but it got much weaker as it went on.
Not seen the end of them, I believe it got cancelled ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


I haven't got time for this, now! 
got to watch" Carry On Up The Khyber" with wifey.
see you in a bit!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite enjoyed the early ones, but it got much weaker as it went on.
> Not seen the end of them, I believe it got cancelled ?



I think it was the first three seasons that were good. Went downhill after they started changing things.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i usually just pick and choose, or when I get one of the new cleaned up dvds with extras watch all of that (as with this one now).
> But every few years, i watch an episode a day in order from the beginning.
> I will start this on New Years Day and watch them for the next more than two years in sequence! 825 episodes plus those that are transmitted in that time, number 826 is on Christmas Day.



thats alot!! be nice to make a point of having the 'me time' though, tune out to the world and tune into the show once a day


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I haven't got time for this, now!
> got to watch" Carry On Up The Khyber" with wifey.
> see you in a bit!


See you all tomorrow I'm off for an early night to see if it helps me think straight about pressies!!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




dwarfing just now


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> See you all tomorrow I'm off for an early night to see if it helps me think straight about pressies!!




nos da miss womblyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think it was the first three seasons that were good. Went downhill after they started changing things.


Yeah, I think I watched the first two seasons or so and just a few after that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats alot!! be nice to make a point of having the 'me time' though, tune out to the world and tune into the show once a day


Usually just 25 minutes for an old episode.
Unless I decide to watch the commentary, another 25, information text with technical details another 25, sometimes new version with CGI effects, another 25, music only option another 25 and then the making of documentaries and several other extras.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> See you all tomorrow I'm off for an early night to see if it helps me think straight about pressies!!


Good plan.
Good luck.
Good night.
Good to chat tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, wifey enjoyed the film, so all happy now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night Cold Dark Roommates.
Good night Cold Dark Room. 
Sleep well,and when we awaken it will be another Satisfying Saturday.
Enjoy your weekend people!


----------



## SteveW

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Intrude away, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room!
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, help yourself to a coffee, fizzy drink or something a little stronger and chill. (it is a bit cold).
> And have three points to begin.



Well thank you very much for the welcome and the bonus points, but I won't need the armadillo; I assumed it was a BYOA room and prepared accordingly.


----------



## johnandjade

top of the mornooning to ya' nasty work time  hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> top of the mornooning to ya' nasty work time  hope everyone has a good weekend!


Morning to you too John Hope you have a good one too.
I am just going back to school - but no work for me
I am starting off the day with a bit of Womblyn recycling
I advertised our school Xmas tree on Freecycle and its being collected this morning
So it will have a good home for Xmas!!

See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SteveW said:


> Well thank you very much for the welcome and the bonus points, but I won't need the armadillo; I assumed it was a BYOA room and prepared accordingly.


Yes, John brought his own, too, Fluffy by name.
Fluffy by nature as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top of the mornooning to ya' nasty work time  hope everyone has a good weekend!


Nearly done, John! 
Good morning to you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning to you too John Hope you have a good one too.
> I am just going back to school - but no work for me
> I am starting off the day with a bit of Womblyn recycling
> I advertised our school Xmas tree on Freecycle and its being collected this morning
> So it will have a good home for Xmas!!
> 
> See you later!


What a good idea! 
I have a lesson in a moment so will be back briefly in a couple of hours. 
Good morning, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Cold Dark Roomers! 
Another lovely day, here! 
But still no rain.


----------



## Lyn W

Morning Adam.
Have a good lesson
See you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone - a pretty little tune to wake you all up!
(ladies substitute 'woman' with hubby or whatever else you like to call the men in your life
- but be polite!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam.
> Have a good lesson
> See you later.


It was!
Puzzles and vocab. today, so quite fun. 
Zac next, in 45minutes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was!
> Puzzles and vocab. today, so quite fun.
> Zac next, in 45minutes.


Hi Adam
Fun lessons are the best way to learn - those are the bits students of all ages remember!

Xmas tree gone to an absolutely delighted family so my good deed for the day done.
It's quite warm but pouring down here again and I should go shopping but want to stay in the dry with Lola - maybe I'll write my Xmas cards instead.
Not seen Gillian about this week do you know if has she gone away?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> Fun lessons are the best way to learn - those are the bits students of all ages remember!
> 
> Xmas tree gone to an absolutely delighted family so my good deed for the day done.
> It's quite warm but pouring down here again and I should go shopping but want to stay in the dry with Lola - maybe I'll write my Xmas cards instead.
> Not seen Gillian about this week do you know if has she gone away?


No, she's been about a little on other threads and I've spoken to her and she seems fine, apart from the cold weather.
Oli is okay, too. 
She just isn't posting here or on pretend chat at the moment, don't know why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, Zac's just cancelled, so I'm off 'til 4 pm! 
Hurrah, but I like Zac, so boo!!!! also.


----------



## johnandjade

no more work till Monday na na na na


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no more work till Monday na na na na


I'm happy for you!!!
And jealous! 
Still, I don't work Monday! 
na na na na na.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm happy for you!!!
> And jealous!
> Still, I don't work Monday!
> na na na na na.




grrr


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm happy for you!!!
> And jealous!
> Still, I don't work Monday!
> na na na na na.


No work for me till 2 weeks Monday so na na na na na na na!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> grrr


And after tomorrow, and one lesson on Tuesday, I'm off for a week! 
Na na na na na!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No work for me till 2 weeks Monday so na na na na na na na!


grrr


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello gals and guys!! How is everyone? I'm off to work at the groomers. And then a birthday party after work. Have a nice day everyone!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello gals and guys!! How is everyone? I'm off to work at the groomers. And then a birthday party after work. Have a nice day everyone!!!


Hi, Shannon, i'm very well thanks! 
Just two more hours teaching today. 
And an evening tidying up the place, i think. 
Enjoy work and especially the party! 
Save us some cake!


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello gals and guys!! How is everyone? I'm off to work at the groomers. And then a birthday party after work. Have a nice day everyone!!!


You too Shannon!
Have a good time at the party


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And after tomorrow, and one lesson on Tuesday, I'm off for a week!
> Na na na na na!




I still haven't found out when im off, just Christmas and boxing day I think though


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello gals and guys!! How is everyone? I'm off to work at the groomers. And then a birthday party after work. Have a nice day everyone!!!




have a nice time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I still haven't found out when im off, just Christmas and boxing day I think though



I had that for years when I was working.
Plus new Years Day and sometimes that was all for the year!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got a palaeontology lesson now. 
Then off for the evening, so I'll see you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## johnandjade

dwarfin


----------



## johnandjade

just added more plants in wee fidos hoose  another spider and a jade clone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just added more plants in wee fidos hoose  another spider and a jade clone


Spider plants are great in enclosures.
Jade clone ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Done for the day!!!! 
Bit of sorting things out this evening, though I might do some billboard advertising summaries for a student.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spider plants are great in enclosures.
> Jade clone ????



one wasn't enough


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spider plants are great in enclosures.
> Jade clone ????







plant cutting


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done for the day!!!!
> Bit of sorting things out this evening, though I might do some billboard advertising summaries for a student.




woohoo!!!i have to do a beer run


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159135
> 
> 
> 
> plant cutting


Evening,Fido.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening,Fido.




the cheeky chap was up causing mayhem at midnight last night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!!i have to do a beer run


In a quandary. 
The alcohol section of the supermarket was closed yesterday and is closed today for stocktaking. 
Christmas eve is The Prophet's birthday (PBUH) so it will be closed so we must stick up tomorrow.
So tonight, I must drink nothing, or something I was saving for Christmas and hope they are open and have got it in stock tomorrow. 
Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the cheeky chap was up causing mayhem at midnight last night!


Tidgy only awakens at night if there's a thunder storm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a quandary.
> The alcohol section of the supermarket was closed yesterday and is closed today for stocktaking.
> Christmas eve is The Prophet's birthday (PBUH) so it will be closed so we must stick up tomorrow.
> So tonight, I must drink nothing, or something I was saving for Christmas and hope they are open and have got it in stock tomorrow.
> Hmmm.




catch 22 . no backup plan?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> catch 22 . no backup plan?


Drink coffee and Coke tonight. 
Won't hurt for one evening.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy only awakens at night if there's a thunder storm.




but she has daddy for reassurance.

i must put my hands up, i caved... fido sat on my shoulder for a hlf hr, i know I shouldn't but it's the first in about 2.5 yrs he's been up... i need to drop the temps, think thats the cause. been upped a little as he was wheezing... figured a bit warmer is the lesser of 2 evils?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drink coffee and Coke tonight.
> Won't hurt for one evening.




indeed not, it's for the greater good

...he says as putting on the fiddles and flutes (boots)


----------



## johnandjade

wooohh!!!! something smells good in here!! what is it???!!


oh, its just me  


...the cat in dwarf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but she has daddy for reassurance.
> 
> i must put my hands up, i caved... fido sat on my shoulder for a hlf hr, i know I shouldn't but it's the first in about 2.5 yrs he's been up... i need to drop the temps, think thats the cause. been upped a little as he was wheezing... figured a bit warmer is the lesser of 2 evils?


Tidgy sits with me fairly often, she likes to sit next to me while I'm sat on the sofa.
I would up the temps, too if wheezing occurred, but not too much. 
If he's ok now, a return to normal, I expect.I know Russians and Greeks can tolerate quite a drop in temperatures at night with no ill effects as long as they can warm up nicely in the morning, but I don't know about Hermann's. Low 70's according to the care sheet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohh!!!! something smells good in here!! what is it???!!
> 
> 
> oh, its just me
> 
> 
> ...the cat in dwarf


ha de ha. 
Actually, i think I need a shower.
Hmmm, later.


----------



## johnandjade

can't beat a good wheeze


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha.
> Actually, i think I need a shower.
> Hmmm, later.


I was going to say something....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy sits with me fairly often, she likes to sit next to me while I'm sat on the sofa.
> I would up the temps, too if wheezing occurred, but not too much.
> If he's ok now, a return to normal, I expect.I know Russians and Greeks can tolerate quite a drop in temperatures at night with no ill effects as long as they can warm up nicely in the morning, but I don't know about Hermann's. Low 70's according to the care sheet.





our room temp is fine for him, but had him up at 80, I guess he can't be too warm as still hasn't kipped in the cool side


----------



## johnandjade

leigti said:


> I was going to say something....




.. still awaiting the delivery of air freshener


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I was going to say something....


You may, Tina, you may. 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> our room temp is fine for him, but had him up at 80, I guess he can't be too warm as still hasn't kipped in the cool side


I think 80 at night should be fine


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think 80 at night should be fine




still ain't developed a sun tan


----------



## johnandjade

... cat boots, waterproof trousers, hoodie, parka, neckie, gloves, wolly bunnet (hat) 

yip, off to the shop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .. still awaiting the delivery of air freshener


No, Mike brought some in 11 days back, it should last til New Year. 
It's me, I think.
Sorry. 
Think I put an unwashed shirt on by mistake
Half asleep this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... cat boots, waterproof trousers, hoodie, parka, neckie, gloves, wolly bunnet (hat)
> 
> yip, off to the shop


Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beer would be nice, ta!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Beer would be nice, ta!




cheeseyburger?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheeseyburger?


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, pleasey!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Beer would be nice, ta!


Got to go to the company Christmas party tonight ! I'll drink my 2 free drinks for you 'all !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Got to go to the company Christmas party tonight ! I'll drink my 2 free drinks for you 'all !


Enjoy your party, Grandpa! 
And your two free drinks.
And any others you may purchase!
i'm all out of beer and the shop's closed for stocktaking.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes, pleasey!




place is mobbed! maby a micro dinner tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Got to go to the company Christmas party tonight ! I'll drink my 2 free drinks for you 'all !




pint of coors please gramps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> place is mobbed! maby a micro dinner tonight


But my cheeseyburger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But my cheeseyburger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




mine too boss, jades off on work night out! i'll snap a pic, its far to handdy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mine too boss, jades off on work night out! i'll snap a pic, its far to handdy


I guess i could get wifey to cook me something.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening cold dark roomers!!!
How are you all doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!!
> How are you all doing?


Good evening, Kirsty!!!!
How jolly nice to see you (figuratively speaking)
How have you been keeping?
Everything ok, I hope.
I'm good, right now, looking forward to my Christmas break!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty!!!!
> How jolly nice to see you (figuratively speaking)
> How have you been keeping?
> Everything ok, I hope.
> I'm good, right now, looking forward to my Christmas break!


Adam!!!  I'm doing great - don't have much time to myself these days with work being so crazy (working in planning in the lead up to christmas as is horrible!), plus buying all my Christmas presents and planning my wedding which is now only 5 months away!!! What's been happening?


----------



## johnandjade

the shop, and take away joint


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> the shop, and take away joint
> View attachment 159148


Nice


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!!
> How are you all doing?




awright mukka


----------



## johnandjade

the view from window at home, the light is the shop




literally 2mins away


----------



## johnandjade

and the rewards...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Adam!!!  I'm doing great - don't have much time to myself these days with work being so crazy (working in planning in the lead up to christmas as is horrible!), plus buying all my Christmas presents and planning my wedding which is now only 5 months away!!! What's been happening?


I can imagine it being hectic, yeah.
Get a bit of time off over Christmas, or just the two days ? And New Year's.
Wow! Only five months, how time flies, it will soon be upon you! Very exciting but a bit scary,I recall.
All much the same here, have been enjoying the Doctor Who and got Chrissy (Prairie Mom) to watch it, and she enjoyed it. Cameron might watch it too.
Did you hear about poor Cheddar the gerbil (Spud's Mum's, of course). Sadly died, but Spud's Mum's got permission to get new rodents in the New Year.
Lyn's broken up for her hols, John's had a two day bout of alcohol poisoning after his office get together, Abdulla was in hospital with low blood sugar, sodium and potassium levels, Meech is very busy at work, as is Shannon , Gillian's cold, Cameron is much the same as ever, Bea got her mud turtle, which is delightful and is posting more often, thankfully, Delaney and Ewa have been popping in and out when they can and Grandpa gets two free drinks at his office do tonight. Noel's visiting regularly and seems fine but Ken's not about much at the moment, sadly. Mike brought in some air-freshener and Ed has thankfully got himself a lovely and cute new dog, whose annoying him a little as she settles into the new routine. And we have a new roomer W Shaw whom we are getting to know, she has a good sense of humour.
Golly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and the rewards...
> View attachment 159157


Yuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
is that my one ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> is that my one ?




indeed sir  , ( it was awesome)


----------



## johnandjade

anyone feeling lucky??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed sir  , ( it was awesome)


Thanks, mate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> anyone feeling lucky??
> View attachment 159160


Not particularly.
But good luck!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> have a nice time


Thank you  I hope there's Budweiser there!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> You too Shannon!
> Have a good time at the party


Thank you Lyn  I hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you  I hope there's Budweiser there!!


Afternoon, Shannon!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Shannon, i'm very well thanks!
> Just two more hours teaching today.
> And an evening tidying up the place, i think.
> Enjoy work and especially the party!
> Save us some cake!


Thank you Adam I hope you are having a fantastic day yourself


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you  I hope there's Budweiser there!!




should hook up with gramps, hes got 2 free in the tap


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you Adam I hope you are having a fantastic day yourself


Indeed, jolly good one, ta!


----------



## johnandjade

well no joy with the cards surprise surprise, however.. like **** whittington i'll try make my own fortune


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> well no joy with the cards surprise surprise, however.. like **** whittington i'll try make my own fortune
> View attachment 159162




..richard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well no joy with the cards surprise surprise, however.. like **** whittington i'll try make my own fortune
> View attachment 159162


Richard Whittington indeed.
But I must warn you, the streets of London are not paved with gold. 
I know, I've looked. 
Ice, maybe.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Richard Whittington indeed.
> But I must warn you, the streets of London are not paved with gold.
> I know, I've looked.
> Ice, maybe.




best find my self a nice warm 'cat'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well no joy with the cards surprise surprise, however.. like **** whittington i'll try make my own fortune
> View attachment 159162


And to be Mayor you need to be a bit bonkers.
So you're in with a chance.


----------



## johnandjade

I must admit, we are still in double digits temp wise here! it's going to be a BBQ for Christmas dinner at this rate! think we are the only country in the world that welcomes global warming!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to be Mayor you need to be a bit bonkers.
> So you're in with a chance.




he could be my darth vadder... 

john'son'


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your party, Grandpa!
> And your two free drinks.
> And any others you may purchase!
> i'm all out of beer and the shop's closed for stocktaking.


I'm only taking $150.00 for the cash bar and the wife is driving ! ( No drinking and driving  )


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm only taking $150.00 for the cash bar and the wife is driving ! ( No drinking and driving  )



.. indeed not!! you might spill it  


hope you have a good un' gramps, don't forget to get the tie around the head and rock the dance floor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I must admit, we are still in double digits temp wise here! it's going to be a BBQ for Christmas dinner at this rate! think we are the only country in the world that welcomes global warming!


We're unseasonably warm, too.
Wifey'll be wanting salad at this rate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he could be my darth vadder...
> 
> john'son'


Speaking of which, I hope johnsonnboswell's ok. Not been about for quite a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm only taking $150.00 for the cash bar and the wife is driving ! ( No drinking and driving  )


Should allow you quite a bit of fun !
Though I have no idea what a Bud costs in the US.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're unseasonably warm, too.
> Wifey'll be wanting salad at this rate.




tidgy first!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Speaking of which, I hope johnsonnboswell's ok. Not been about for quite a while.




awaiting air freshener


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> awright mukka


Happenin!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should allow you quite a bit of fun !
> Though I have no idea what a Bud costs in the US.




costs 2 missing days here :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tidgy first!!


She gets a bit of sprout at Christmas!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Happenin!!!




salt n vinager or salt n sauce??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awaiting air freshener


We have some, for Pete's sake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> costs 2 missing days here :/


So I heard.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She gets a bit of sprout at Christmas!




we gave Fido some last year too,and pumpkin at hallowe'en... loved em both 


hows the lambs lettuce going down?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can imagine it being hectic, yeah.
> Get a bit of time off over Christmas, or just the two days ? And New Year's.
> Wow! Only five months, how time flies, it will soon be upon you! Very exciting but a bit scary,I recall.
> All much the same here, have been enjoying the Doctor Who and got Chrissy (Prairie Mom) to watch it, and she enjoyed it. Cameron might watch it too.
> Did you hear about poor Cheddar the gerbil (Spud's Mum's, of course). Sadly died, but Spud's Mum's got permission to get new rodents in the New Year.
> Lyn's broken up for her hols, John's had a two day bout of alcohol poisoning after his office get together, Abdulla was in hospital with low blood sugar, sodium and potassium levels, Meech is very busy at work, as is Shannon , Gillian's cold, Cameron is much the same as ever, Bea got her mud turtle, which is delightful and is posting more often, thankfully, Delaney and Ewa have been popping in and out when they can and Grandpa gets two free drinks at his office do tonight. Noel's visiting regularly and seems fine but Ken's not about much at the moment, sadly. Mike brought in some air-freshener and Ed has thankfully got himself a lovely and cute new dog, whose annoying him a little as she settles into the new routine. And we have a new roomer W Shaw whom we are getting to know, she has a good sense of humour.
> Golly!


Wow I have missed sooo much! 
@spudthetortoise im so sorry to hear about Chedder - I really hope you are ok 
Same with Abdulla I hope you get better soon 
Other than that I'm glad everyone has finished up for the holidays and drinking a lot


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have some, for Pete's sake!





I know pete doesn't mind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we gave Fido some last year too,and pumpkin at hallowe'en... loved em both
> 
> 
> hows the lambs lettuce going down?


She loved it, but haven't bought any since. 
Tidgy's had a bit of turnip greens today and she went mad for it, completely crazy. 
it's okay in moderation , but I can't feed it all the time.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I heard.



wish i did :/. actually found out where Sunday went! a minor slip up  not my proudest moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Wow I have missed sooo much!
> @spudthetortoise im so sorry to hear about Chedder - I really hope you are ok
> Same with Abdulla I hope you get better soon
> Other than that I'm glad everyone has finished up for the holidays and drinking a lot


I have just decided to open one of the Christmas whisky bottles! 
(actually it was wifey, but I didn't take much persuading.)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She loved it, but haven't bought any since.
> Tidgy's had a bit of turnip greens today and she went mad for it, completely crazy.
> it's okay in moderation , but I can't feed it all the time.




hopefully santa brings you guys some rain


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have just decided to open one of the Christmas whisky bottles!
> (actually it was wifey, but I didn't take much persuading.)




that's the Christmas spirit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wish i did :/. actually found out where Sunday went! a minor slip up  not my proudest moment


Oops! 
Don't tell if you don't want, or give me a PM.
Hope it was minor and no harm done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully santa brings you guys some rain


It's top of my list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's the Christmas spirit


Hopefully, we can replace it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oops!
> Don't tell if you don't want, or give me a PM.
> Hope it was minor and no harm done.




no no, no harm! just slipping into old ways.... ermmm, cant say within guidelines, just something that isn't very sensible or wise with a heart condition if you follow?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, we can replace it.




if not it'll be the gost of Christmas past!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no no, no harm! just slipping into old ways.... ermmm, cant say within guidelines, just something that isn't very sensible or wise with a heart condition if you follow?


Yep, I do.
Not very sensible and wise at all. 
Don't do it again you silly sausage!!!!
And i'm being very serious, for a change.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I do.
> Not very sensible and wise at all.
> Don't do it again you silly sausage!!!!
> And i'm being very serious, for a change.




understood no excuses, my own fault.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> salt n vinager or salt n sauce??


Salt and sauce lol  you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have just decided to open one of the Christmas whisky bottles!
> (actually it was wifey, but I didn't take much persuading.)


Good for you! - you deserve it


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Salt and sauce lol  you?




all 3 . drowning in vinager, enough salt to implode a slug and some tommy sauce


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> no no, no harm! just slipping into old ways.... ermmm, cant say within guidelines, just something that isn't very sensible or wise with a heart condition if you follow?


John. Please don't do that again or Adam and I will gang up on you


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> all 3 . drowning in vinager, enough salt to implode a slug and some tommy sauce


Noooo!!! That's the wrong kind of sauce lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> understood no excuses, my own fault.


You're not allowed to leave The Cold Dark Room for at least 25 years.
You're too valuable to lose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good for you! - you deserve it


Yep, I surely do!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> John. Please don't do that again or Adam and I will gang up on you




my wallet doesn't agree either! i 'goofed' up, still not happy with myself either. should just stick to fried mars bars!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can imagine it being hectic, yeah.
> Get a bit of time off over Christmas, or just the two days ? And New Year's.
> Wow! Only five months, how time flies, it will soon be upon you! Very exciting but a bit scary,I recall.
> All much the same here, have been enjoying the Doctor Who and got Chrissy (Prairie Mom) to watch it, and she enjoyed it. Cameron might watch it too.
> Did you hear about poor Cheddar the gerbil (Spud's Mum's, of course). Sadly died, but Spud's Mum's got permission to get new rodents in the New Year.
> Lyn's broken up for her hols, John's had a two day bout of alcohol poisoning after his office get together, Abdulla was in hospital with low blood sugar, sodium and potassium levels, Meech is very busy at work, as is Shannon , Gillian's cold, Cameron is much the same as ever, Bea got her mud turtle, which is delightful and is posting more often, thankfully, Delaney and Ewa have been popping in and out when they can and Grandpa gets two free drinks at his office do tonight. Noel's visiting regularly and seems fine but Ken's not about much at the moment, sadly. Mike brought in some air-freshener and Ed has thankfully got himself a lovely and cute new dog, whose annoying him a little as she settles into the new routine. And we have a new roomer W Shaw whom we are getting to know, she has a good sense of humour.
> Golly!




hmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Noooo!!! That's the wrong kind of sauce lol




brown for bacon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> John. Please don't do that again or Adam and I will gang up on you


Darned right we will!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> hmmm.


Or maybe not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my wallet doesn't agree either! i 'goofed' up, still not happy with myself either. should just stick to fried mars bars!


Most definitely! 
Far safer!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most definitely!
> Far safer!


Lol that's debatable to be fair -


----------



## johnandjade

still dwarfin' ... 




ain't quite ace, but still brilliant... as mentioned the other day


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol that's debatable to be fair -




depends on the chippy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol that's debatable to be fair -


Ok, moderately safer.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, moderately safer.




tastes better too!


----------



## johnandjade

and now for something completely different


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tastes better too!


Yup.
Better value for money, also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now for something completely different


Very funny, i remember that, it's an old ad, isn't it ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Better value for money, also.




no argument there!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very funny, i remember that, it's an old ad, isn't it ?




yeah, for tinned tuna. 


difference between a piano and a fish???

... you can tuna' piano, but can't tuna' fish


----------



## johnandjade

jades home so will have to say nos da for now. won't see you guys soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home so will have to say nos da for now. won't see you guys soon


Night, John!
Been fun tonight.
Love to Jade and look forward to not seeing you tomorrow, also.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the cheeky chap was up causing mayhem at midnight last night!


Did you leave a tinnie in his pad?
Maybe he's just excited about Santa calling this week!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a quandary.
> The alcohol section of the supermarket was closed yesterday and is closed today for stocktaking.
> Christmas eve is The Prophet's birthday (PBUH) so it will be closed so we must stick up tomorrow.
> So tonight, I must drink nothing, or something I was saving for Christmas and hope they are open and have got it in stock tomorrow.
> Hmmm.


You're going to do a stick up at the supermarket!!??
Bit drastic!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drink coffee and Coke tonight.
> Won't hurt for one evening.


Will give your liver a bit of a breather!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ... cat boots, waterproof trousers, hoodie, parka, neckie, gloves, wolly bunnet (hat)
> 
> yip, off to the shop


Is it cold up there? We are back up to 17'c now - garden very confused!! Very weird weather.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Got to go to the company Christmas party tonight ! I'll drink my 2 free drinks for you 'all !


Cheers Grandpa have a good time but no dancing on the tables!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're going to do a stick up at the supermarket!!??
> Bit drastic!!


Well, it's better than having Christmas with no booze. 
Or I might have meant stock up.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers!!!
> How are you all doing?


Hi Kirsty how are you and Beastie and your man?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will give your liver a bit of a breather!


Ahem.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the shop, and take away joint
> View attachment 159148


It's a very tolerant town if you can buy joints to take away.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can imagine it being hectic, yeah.
> Get a bit of time off over Christmas, or just the two days ? And New Year's.
> Wow! Only five months, how time flies, it will soon be upon you! Very exciting but a bit scary,I recall.
> All much the same here, have been enjoying the Doctor Who and got Chrissy (Prairie Mom) to watch it, and she enjoyed it. Cameron might watch it too.
> Did you hear about poor Cheddar the gerbil (Spud's Mum's, of course). Sadly died, but Spud's Mum's got permission to get new rodents in the New Year.
> Lyn's broken up for her hols, John's had a two day bout of alcohol poisoning after his office get together, Abdulla was in hospital with low blood sugar, sodium and potassium levels, Meech is very busy at work, as is Shannon , Gillian's cold, Cameron is much the same as ever, Bea got her mud turtle, which is delightful and is posting more often, thankfully, Delaney and Ewa have been popping in and out when they can and Grandpa gets two free drinks at his office do tonight. Noel's visiting regularly and seems fine but Ken's not about much at the moment, sadly. Mike brought in some air-freshener and Ed has thankfully got himself a lovely and cute new dog, whose annoying him a little as she settles into the new routine. And we have a new roomer W Shaw whom we are getting to know, she has a good sense of humour.
> Golly!


When you see it like that it's been very eventful!!
An idea for The Cold Dark Room Chronicles - maybe you could do a weekly issue to keep us all up to speed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's a very tolerant town if you can buy joints to take away.


Crikey! 
Don't mention that sort of thing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When you see it like that it's been very eventful!!
> An idea for The Cold Dark Room Chronicles - maybe you could do a weekly issue to keep us all up to speed.


A summary every Sunday night!
Hmmmmmmmmmm.
Starting next year.
Maybe.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> anyone feeling lucky??
> View attachment 159160


Do you feel lucky, punk?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ice, maybe.


Nope - not yet - unseasonably high temps this is set to be the warmest year on record for UK


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to be Mayor you need to be a bit bonkers.
> So you're in with a chance.


Worked for Boris.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he could be my darth vadder...
> 
> john'son'


Great minds......etc


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wish i did :/. actually found out where Sunday went! a minor slip up  not my proudest moment


Sounds ominous!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> no no, no harm! just slipping into old ways.... ermmm, cant say within guidelines, just something that isn't very sensible or wise with a heart condition if you follow?


Not the demolition business again?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> John. Please don't do that again or Adam and I will gang up on you


Add me to that gang too!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades home so will have to say nos da for now. won't see you guys soon


NIght John have a good evening. Hope Fido is a good boy and goes to bed early
Maybe read him a story - Lola likes The Tortoise and the Hare.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> Don't mention that sort of thing!


I may get a joint of beef for Xmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - not yet - unseasonably high temps this is set to be the warmest year on record for UK


Well, it's fine.
All the countries have agreed to tell the weather it's not to get much hotter over the next few years.
So that's all right then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Worked for Boris.


Karloff ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's fine.
> All the countries have agreed to tell the weather it's not to get much hotter over the next few years.
> So that's all right then.


It's time someone put their foot down, that weather is a law unto itself at the moment.
About time it was rained in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Add me to that gang too!


Thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Karloff ?


I didn't know Karl was going away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I may get a joint of beef for Xmas.


And my elbow joint's a bit stiff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Worked for Boris.


You worked for Boris ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And my elbow joint's a bit stiff.


I know its an old line but
What's a guy like you doing with a joint like that?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You worked for Boris ?


I used to clean his bike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's time someone put their foot down, that weather is a law unto itself at the moment.
> About time it was rained in.


It won't be breasy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It won't be breasy.


But we may put the wind up it and scare it into submission.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know its an old line but
> What's a guy like you doing with a joint like that?


All these puns, loosely joint together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to clean his bike.


I used to paint Ken red.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to paint Ken red.


Mr Livingstone I presume?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But we may put the wind up it and scare it into submission.


Only if we do it with gusto.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mr Livingstone I presume?


Well ,not Cowboy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of which.
A very, very happy birthday to Cowboy Ken.
@Cowboy_Ken 
Hope you're having a super day, hope the year ahead is a great one for you in all possible ways.
You deserve some good times, my friend. 
Happy Birthday to You,
Happy Birthday to You.
Happy Birthday Dear Cowboy
Happy Birthday to Ken.
May it be a great bacon and beer day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of which.
> A very, very happy birthday to Cowboy Ken.
> @Cowboy_Ken
> Hope you're having a super day, hope the year ahead is a great one for you in all possible ways.
> You deserve some good times, my friend.
> Happy Birthday to You,
> Happy Birthday to You.
> Happy Birthday Dear Cowboy
> Happy Birthday to Ken.
> May it be a great bacon and beer day.


Wrong song! It's.........
Happy beer day to you
Happy beer day to you
Happy beer day with bacon
Happy beer day to you!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of which.
> A very, very happy birthday to Cowboy Ken.
> @Cowboy_Ken
> Hope you're having a super day, hope the year ahead is a great one for you in all possible ways.
> You deserve some good times, my friend.
> Happy Birthday to You,
> Happy Birthday to You.
> Happy Birthday Dear Cowboy
> Happy Birthday to Ken.
> May it be a great bacon and beer day.


How do you know its Ken's birthday?
It doesn't show up by his avatar.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> How do you know its Ken's birthday?
> It doesn't show up by his avatar.


Just saw it in his profile - you're very good!
Started a birthday thread for him as don't think many know it is today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How do you know its Ken's birthday?
> It doesn't show up by his avatar.


Yeah, checked the profile and he was listed in the Members birthday list for yesterday (for us).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, checked the profile and he was listed in the Members birthday list for yesterday (for us).


I didn't know there was a members birthday list


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just saw it in his profile - you're very good!
> Started a birthday thread for him as don't think many know it is today.


I'll pop in then.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know there was a members birthday list



Assuming you're using a browser, on the right hand side
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/members/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know there was a members birthday list


Click on MEMBERS right at the top of the homepage and it'll give you a list of TODAY's BIRTHDAYS.
It shows them alphabetically and can only do 12 (or is it 16), so if there's more than that the one's starting with later names alphabetically won't show.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Assuming you're using a browser, on the right hand side
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/members/


Found it - thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How do you know its Ken's birthday?
> It doesn't show up by his avatar.


Also it wouldn't show on his avatar as it's gone midnight for us, so it's not his birthday, even though there's several hours of his birthday left where he is.


----------



## Lyn W

........and talking of time, it's time I said goodnight.
So see you all tomorrow - sometime in between Xmas shopping and writing Xmas cards.
Take care and have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ........and talking of time, it's time I said goodnight.
> So see you all tomorrow - sometime in between Xmas shopping and writing Xmas cards.
> Take care and have fun.


Night night, Lyn.
i've got 6 hours teaching tomorrow
Hopefully catch you at some time in the day.
Take care!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Lyn.
> i've got 6 hours teaching tomorrow
> Hopefully catch you at some time in the day.
> Take care!


Don't work too hard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't work too hard!


Two good lessons and one difficult one tomorrow, so not too bad.


----------



## wellington

You guys go to bed way to early, its only 7:22. Of course I know you are not on the same time as me, in case anyone thought I didn't know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> You guys go to bed way to early, its only 7:22. Of course I know you are not on the same time as me, in case anyone thought I didn't know


Ah, but i'm not asleep.
Still early for me! 
Care for a coffee ?


----------



## wellington

Love coffee. I drink it all day and now, but then can't sleep, hmmm, what could I be doing wrong LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Love coffee. I drink it all day and now, but then can't sleep, hmmm, what could I be doing wrong LOL


Well you do seem opposed to going to bed early! 
I drink it all day, too. 
Hence rarely going to bed before three in the morning.
Works for me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Good evening, Noel!!!! 
Nice to see you, as always.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well you do seem opposed to going to bed early!
> I drink it all day, too.
> Hence rarely going to bed before three in the morning.
> Works for me.


Whoa, 3 a.m. that's way too late for me. I'm more 10:30/11 and then watching TV for another half to hour and up anywhere between 6 and 7. Most times it works. When it doesn't, its napping time. Unfortunately, I can't seem to nap for more then an hour and that's taking 20 to 30 minutes trying to get to napping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam


Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Whoa, 3 a.m. that's way too late for me. I'm more 10:30/11 and then watching TV for another half to hour and up anywhere between 6 and 7. Most times it works. When it doesn't, its napping time. Unfortunately, I can't seem to nap for more then an hour and that's taking 20 to 30 minutes trying to get to napping.


I sleep three to five hours a night at the moment.
Bed between 2 and 4, up 6 to 7 with a lie in on a Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

10 past 3 here so i better get some kip. 
Good night Cold Dark Roommates.
Good night Cold Dark Room.
See you tomorrow for a Sultry Sunday!!! 
Take care!


----------



## wellington

Have a great quick sleep, you don't have much time left. Sweet dreams too


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! sleepy Sunday planned for today


----------



## Lyn W

Morning John, I don't know if its the same up in Scotland but something very strange is going on with our sky at the moment.
It's a funny colour - I think its called blue with whispy *white* clouds (not grey!) and there's no rain - I hope we aren't going to have a drought!!! Not what we are used to at all!!
Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

wellington said:


> You guys go to bed way to early, its only 7:22. Of course I know you are not on the same time as me, in case anyone thought I didn't know


We all need our beauty sleep over here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning all.
5 days 'till Christmas!
Having a lazy day.
Need to feed spud in a minute though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Have a great quick sleep, you don't have much time left. Sweet dreams too


After that, I didn't sleep well.
Didn't get up til 8.30 and feel very sick, don't know why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! sleepy Sunday planned for today


Enjoy your kip.
And the rest of the day.
Good morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning John, I don't know if its the same up in Scotland but something very strange is going on with our sky at the moment.
> It's a funny colour - I think its called blue with whispy *white* clouds (not grey!) and there's no rain - I hope we aren't going to have a drought!!! Not what we are used to at all!!
> Hope you have a good day.


Good morning, Lyn. 
First lesson in a minute, so have a lovely morning and I'll 'see' you later, I hope. 
Be careful of that weather, sounds dangerous to me.
Make sure you don't get sunburned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning all.
> 5 days 'till Christmas!
> Having a lazy day.
> Need to feed spud in a minute though.


Good morning, Spud's Mum. 
Good morning, Spud, enjoy your breakfast. 
5 days!!! So much to do !
Have you done all your shopping, yet ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lyn.
> First lesson in a minute, so have a lovely morning and I'll 'see' you later, I hope.
> Be careful of that weather, sounds dangerous to me.
> Make sure you don't get sunburned.


Factor 50 at the ready!
have a good day yourself!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After that, I didn't sleep well.
> Didn't get up til 8.30 and feel very sick, don't know why.


Xmas whisky?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning all.
> 5 days 'till Christmas!
> Having a lazy day.
> Need to feed spud in a minute though.


OMG!!! and I still haven't bought any family pressies!!!
No lazy day for me.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Spud's Mum.
> Good morning, Spud, enjoy your breakfast.
> 5 days!!! So much to do !
> Have you done all your shopping, yet ?


Morning!
Nope. 
Haven't done any 
Going to rush around like a mad woman at the shops during the week.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> OMG!!! and I still haven't bought any family pressies!!!
> No lazy day for me.


Me too!
I'm going to hit the shops during the week.
I'm not very organised


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Me too!
> I'm going to hit the shops during the week.
> I'm not very organised


Nor me - only wrote Xmas cards last night - have 40 to post!!!
Need to take out a mortgage for the stamps


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning!
> Nope.
> Haven't done any
> Going to rush around like a mad woman at the shops during the week.


I don't even have any ideas this year!


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better get cracking and go to the shops. See you all later have a great day!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John, I don't know if its the same up in Scotland but something very strange is going on with our sky at the moment.
> It's a funny colour - I think its called blue with whispy *white* clouds (not grey!) and there's no rain - I hope we aren't going to have a drought!!! Not what we are used to at all!!
> Hope you have a good day.




morning miss lyn! it's not too bad here either, few grey clouds though. hope your have a nice day as well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your kip.
> And the rest of the day.
> Good morning, John.




morning me adam! sorry to hear your feeling a bit ill  , hopefully it'll pass soon


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'd better get cracking and go to the shops. See you all later have a great day!




good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Me too!
> I'm going to hit the shops during the week.
> I'm not very organised





morning spuds mum! hope you're well 

I always leave the shopping till the last minute as well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning spuds mum! hope you're well
> 
> I always leave the shopping till the last minute as well.


Morning
I've wrapped up mine already, including a nice brandy new car stereo for myself


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> I've wrapped up mine already, including a nice brandy new car stereo for myself




good morning mom! how are you today? 

quite right , I got myself a Christmas present as well


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom! how are you today?
> 
> quite right , I got myself a Christmas present as well


Hi John 
It feels good to have all the Christmas shopping done, huh?
Honestly I'm worried about our tort house being at the proper stopping point before we go to Las Vegas for Christmas. 
The insulation part of it is turning out to be a huge project, and we want to make sure the torts stay warm enough while we are gone


----------



## johnandjade

it's that time...


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John
> It feels good to have all the Christmas shopping done, huh?
> Honestly I'm worried about our tort house being at the proper stopping point before we go to Las Vegas for Christmas.
> The insulation part of it is turning out to be a huge project, and we want to make sure the torts stay warm enough while we are gone



i have ever faith in you! it will be perfect


i only have to pick up something for my nephew.. really easy as toy store is next to my work  
oh and jade, going to get her a canvas print of fido. again really easy as they do it in asda (wallmart) also next to work


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> i have ever faith in you! it will be perfect
> 
> 
> i only have to pick up something for my nephew.. really easy as toy store is next to my work
> oh and jade, going to get her a canvas print of fido. again really easy as they do it in asda (wallmart) also next to work


Thanks

Very nice! 
That's sounds like that will take no time at all


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks
> 
> Very nice!
> That's sounds like that will take no time at all




yip  jade and I agreed we'd put the money we'd spend on each other into the holiday fund this year so thats 90% of the hassle taken away. 

when are you off to vegas?


----------



## AZtortMom

We are off to Vegas Christmas night


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> We are off to Vegas Christmas night




wayyyhey!! hope your have a great time and santa brings you plenty of luck


----------



## johnandjade

housework done, should do some homework... but kicking back with red dwarf is more appealing 

going to have to up my game and really study, my boss has taken on a huge contract covering all of Scotland! there was talk between him and his right hand man about who he can trust to set up shop with 4-5 guys and be supervisors, guess who's name came up!! (pops collar)


----------



## meech008

Hey everyone! Miss you all


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hey everyone! Miss you all




hello meech! how have you been? it's nearly your birthday!!


----------



## meech008

I've been well! Just motoring along  I expect my visits to the forum will be sporadic until I'd graduate. I'll try to make the daily visits though. My birthday is in a few days! Good looking out  how is work and driving lessons going!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I've been well! Just motoring along  I expect my visits to the forum will be sporadic until I'd graduate. I'll try to make the daily visits though. My birthday is in a few days! Good looking out  how is work and driving lessons going!




eyes on the prize, you'll be thankful when you finish with flying colours 

all good here thanks  booked my theory test for mid January!


----------



## johnandjade

how is mr ben doing?!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> eyes on the prize, you'll be thankful when you finish with flying colours
> 
> all good here thanks  booked my theory test for mid January!


Excellent!! Yes I'm quite excited to finally be done. Not quite so excited for my loan payments haha.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how is mr ben doing?!


Ben is wonderful! His birthday was Friday and we had a bunch of family together. It's looking like he gets to return to work in January so he's very excited


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Excellent!! Yes I'm quite excited to finally be done. Not quite so excited for my loan payments haha.




can imagine , never mind, worry about it all next year , enjoy your birthday and the holidays first, you've earned it


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Ben is wonderful! His birthday was Friday and we had a bunch of family together. It's looking like he gets to return to work in January so he's very excited




happy birthday ben!! that's brilliant, he must be mending up well


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> can imagine , never mind, worry about it all next year , enjoy your birthday and the holidays first, you've earned it





johnandjade said:


> happy birthday ben!! that's brilliant, he must be mending up well


We're very excited! We have a lot to be thankful for this year.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After that, I didn't sleep well.
> Didn't get up til 8.30 and feel very sick, don't know why.


Well that's not good. At least you slept in. Hope your feeling better already.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble




wibble


----------



## Lyn W

Wobble!
Evening everyone - how are all you lovely people tonight?
I have a bit of catching up on all the posts to do.
No sign of Adam I see (or don't see as the case may be)
- hope he's OK . Anyone heard anything from him!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom! how are you today?
> 
> quite right , I got myself a Christmas present as well


ooh what is it? Or will it spoil the surprise if you tell us?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John
> It feels good to have all the Christmas shopping done, huh?
> Honestly I'm worried about our tort house being at the proper stopping point before we go to Las Vegas for Christmas.
> The insulation part of it is turning out to be a huge project, and we want to make sure the torts stay warm enough while we are gone


What a great trip are you seeing family or just an Xmas holiday treat?
Hope you get the tort palace finished in time then you can relax knowing they are safe and sound.
I can't remember if one of my nephews is living in Las Vegas or Los Angeles at the moment.
He has an American girlfriend - they met when he was an engineer and she was a dancer on a cruise ship.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Wobble!
> Evening everyone - how are all you lovely people tonight?
> I have a bit of catching up on all the posts to do.
> No sign of Adam I see (or don't see as the case may be)
> - hope he's OK . Anyone heard anything from him!


I think he's teaching today, if I remember correctly
I doing well. I'm about to do a run to Home Depot for more insulation
I hope you are well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> housework done, should do some homework... but kicking back with red dwarf is more appealing
> 
> going to have to up my game and really study, my boss has taken on a huge contract covering all of Scotland! there was talk between him and his right hand man about who he can trust to set up shop with 4-5 guys and be supervisors, guess who's name came up!! (pops collar)


They'd be daft not to have you on the team, good luck with that!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> What a great trip are you seeing family or just an Xmas holiday treat?
> Hope you get the tort palace finished in time then you can relax knowing they are safe and sound.
> I can't remember if one of my nephews is living in Las Vegas or Los Angeles at the moment.
> He has an American girlfriend - they met when he was an engineer and she was a dancer on a cruise ship.


It's a thing we do for Christmas/my Birthday every year. Plus it's a nice treat from busting my tail after peak season at work

I don't think it will be completely finished, I just want it to be at a place where they are warm enough, ya know?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I think he's teaching today, if I remember correctly
> I doing well. I'm about to do a run to Home Depot for more insulation
> I hope you are well


I'm fine thanks had a lovely lunch with my sister and co then dog walk, and posted all my Xmas cards - just all the shopping to do now!! I really can't get into the spirit of things this year - don't know why everything seems such a chore - bah humbug!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> It's a thing we do for Christmas/my Birthday every year. Plus it's a nice treat from busting my tail after peak season at work
> 
> I don't think it will be completely finished, I just want it to be at a place where they are warm enough, ya know?


You've a few days yet and you're very organised Xmas wise it seems, so I'm sure you'll do what you need to do and have a great time!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hey everyone! Miss you all


Hi meech - you've been missed too.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wobble!
> Evening everyone - how are all you lovely people tonight?
> I have a bit of catching up on all the posts to do.
> No sign of Adam I see (or don't see as the case may be)
> - hope he's OK . Anyone heard anything from him!




nope  busy working I presume. survived the shopping?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We're very excited! We have a lot to be thankful for this year.


Happy belated birthday to Ben, and hope you get to have some rest over the holiday and recharge batteries for the last lap in January. Not long now!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ooh what is it? Or will it spoil the surprise if you tell us?




Bluetooth speaker for work, no xmas songs fot me


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope  busy working I presume. survived the shopping?


Well I didn't actually get to the shops - just the local Tescos for some stamps.
I'll be up and out early tomorrow!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> It's a thing we do for Christmas/my Birthday every year. Plus it's a nice treat from busting my tail after peak season at work
> 
> I don't think it will be completely finished, I just want it to be at a place where they are warm enough, ya know?




ooohhh!!! when is your birthday ???


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well I didn't actually get to the shops - just the local Tescos for some stamps.
> I'll be up and out early tomorrow!!!!



...Mondays


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...Mondays


....Shops
I think I'm turning into a tortoise.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ooohhh!!! when is your birthday ???


I found it - Boxing Day!!
..and Meech is Xmas day
We should have a party!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Once again fell UP the stairs.
... It was only the first step, too!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Once again fell UP the stairs.
> ... It was only the first step, too!


Not too big a bruise I hope
Maybe your parents could have an escalator fitted instead!
On second thoughts too many moving parts for you to get stuck in so scrap that idea


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Happy belated birthday to Ben, and hope you get to have some rest over the holiday and recharge batteries for the last lap in January. Not long now!!


Not at all! I'm definitely looking forward to some recharging! How was your weekend?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Not at all! I'm definitely looking forward to some recharging! How was your weekend?


Hi meech its been fine thanks but not very productive. I've been trying to get things done for Xmas but I've been very tired and so its all going very slowly and been a lot more effort than it should be.
Early night for me tonight so I can hit the shops running tomorrow. - hopefully!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Xmas whisky?


No, I only had the equivalent of about 3 last night, but I think it was something I ate.
Tummy not good today. 
Did two lessons, but otherwise confined to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning!
> Nope.
> Haven't done any
> Going to rush around like a mad woman at the shops during the week.


Me, too.
But mad man, rather than mad woman, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning me adam! sorry to hear your feeling a bit ill  , hopefully it'll pass soon


Bleuchhh!!!! 
I feel terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John
> It feels good to have all the Christmas shopping done, huh?
> Honestly I'm worried about our tort house being at the proper stopping point before we go to Las Vegas for Christmas.
> The insulation part of it is turning out to be a huge project, and we want to make sure the torts stay warm enough while we are gone


Hi, Noel! 
As John says, I'm sure you'll manage.
How lovely to be going to LA at Christmas time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip  jade and I agreed we'd put the money we'd spend on each other into the holiday fund this year so thats 90% of the hassle taken away.
> 
> when are you off to vegas?


Great idea! 
Something to look forward to and a reduction in Christmas stress.
Excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey everyone! Miss you all


Miss you, too, Meech! 
The countdown continues!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ben is wonderful! His birthday was Friday and we had a bunch of family together. It's looking like he gets to return to work in January so he's very excited


Excellent news!
Something else to look forward to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Well that's not good. At least you slept in. Hope your feeling better already.


Bleuchhh!!!!!!!
Been in bed most of the day.
Feel really grim
But thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wobble!
> Evening everyone - how are all you lovely people tonight?
> I have a bit of catching up on all the posts to do.
> No sign of Adam I see (or don't see as the case may be)
> - hope he's OK . Anyone heard anything from him!


Yep, I think lots of people have heard the groaning and moaning.
Evening, Lyn! 
Good day?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great idea!
> Something to look forward to and a reduction in Christmas stress.
> Excellent.


I read that as a reduction in Christmas trees!
They are actually all reduced at the moment.
Mine is still in the attic!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I think lots of people have heard the groaning and moaning.
> Evening, Lyn!
> Good day?


Hi Adam glad you a OK but sorry you are still a bit off colour - probably green!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> housework done, should do some homework... but kicking back with red dwarf is more appealing
> 
> going to have to up my game and really study, my boss has taken on a huge contract covering all of Scotland! there was talk between him and his right hand man about who he can trust to set up shop with 4-5 guys and be supervisors, guess who's name came up!! (pops collar)


Simon Le Bon ?
Seriously, good luck with that, I can't see why they wouldn't pick you. 
(unless le Bon is really up for it.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's a thing we do for Christmas/my Birthday every year. Plus it's a nice treat from busting my tail after peak season at work
> 
> I don't think it will be completely finished, I just want it to be at a place where they are warm enough, ya know?


Yeah, the tweaking will continue for years, but just needs to be safe and warm enough for the break.
Good luck, sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Moozillion

I hope you feel better soon, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...Mondays


...Mondays


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Once again fell UP the stairs.
> ... It was only the first step, too!


Well, it reduces the number you can fall down. 
And gravity defying falls are very impressive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I read that as a reduction in Christmas trees!
> They are actually all reduced at the moment.
> Mine is still in the attic!


Mine, too.
Supposed to come down tomorrow, but see how I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam glad you a OK but sorry you are still a bit off colour - probably green!


White, apparently, though i'm scared to look.
White as a sheet. 
(though my sheets are pale blue at the moment).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Adam.


Thanks, Bea! 
So do I.
Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it reduces the number you can fall down.
> And gravity defying falls are very impressive.


More of a lurch than fall.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it reduces the number you can fall down.
> And gravity defying falls are very impressive.


I seem to just break the rules of everything. 
One of my teachers once said: "you break everything you touch"
And my cooking teacher didn't trust me with a butter knife so gave me a plastic one and I managed to poke myself in the eye with it!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I am off to fix dinner. I'm experimenting with a new recipe I found: turkey curry using turkey mince. We both love Indian food (hubby especially like the hot stuff like vindaloo!) so this has a high chance of succeeding! See y'all later!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Well, I am off to fix dinner. I'm experimenting with a new recipe I found: turkey curry using turkey mince. We both love Indian food (hubby especially like the hot stuff like vindaloo!) so this has a high chance of succeeding! See y'all later!


Hope the experiment is a success - Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> More of a lurch than fall.


I prefer lurk to lurch.
Lurk, lurk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I seem to just break the rules of everything.
> One of my teachers once said: "you break everything you touch"
> And my cooking teacher didn't trust me with a butter knife so gave me a plastic one and I managed to poke myself in the eye with it!


A butterfleye.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I am off to fix dinner. I'm experimenting with a new recipe I found: turkey curry using turkey mince. We both love Indian food (hubby especially like the hot stuff like vindaloo!) so this has a high chance of succeeding! See y'all later!


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
I love curry! 
(but maybe not today).
Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I am off to bed now to prepare myself for tomorrow.
"Once more unto the shops dear friends once more,
or close up the stores with our Christmas dread!"

But I can't stop thinking of songs from musicals that could be adapted to include poop now
thanks to SteveW's thread in diet and food.
In addition to the one I posted there I've got
'Feed the turds' and
Poopercalifragilisticexpialidocious 
from Mary Poppins (or maybe Poppouts may be more appropriate)
and oh what I could do with 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang' ! 

So it may be a while before I can switch that off in my head, but I must try.
See you all tomorrow, take care and hope you are feeling much better Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I am off to bed now to prepare myself for tomorrow.
> "Once more unto the shops dear friends once more,
> or close up the stores with our Christmas dread!"
> 
> But I can't stop thinking of songs from musicals that could be adapted to include poop now
> thanks to SteveW's thread in diet and food.
> In addition to the one I posted there I've got
> 'Feed the turds' and
> Poopercalifragilisticexpialidocious
> from Mary Poppins (or maybe Poppouts may be more appropriate)
> and oh what I could do with 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang' !
> 
> So it may be a while before I can switch that off in my head, but I must try.
> See you all tomorrow, take care and hope you are feeling much better Adam!


Dungbelina ?
Night, Lyn, i'm off in a minute too.
Weak as a kitten. 
Take care!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hope the experiment is a success - Enjoy!


I am happy to report that my turkey curry recipe was a success!!!!  Hubby liked it a lot, and deemed it "a keeper!"


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Well I am off to bed now to prepare myself for tomorrow.
> "Once more unto the shops dear friends once more,
> or close up the stores with our Christmas dread!"
> 
> But I can't stop thinking of songs from musicals that could be adapted to include poop now
> thanks to SteveW's thread in diet and food.
> In addition to the one I posted there I've got
> 'Feed the turds' and
> Poopercalifragilisticexpialidocious
> from Mary Poppins (or maybe Poppouts may be more appropriate)
> and oh what I could do with 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang' !
> 
> So it may be a while before I can switch that off in my head, but I must try.
> See you all tomorrow, take care and hope you are feeling much better Adam!


loveLoveLOVE the poop song ideas!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got the veggies, back now, grammar lesson in five minutes, participial phrases. Dull, dull, boring and dull.
> So, I'll be back in a couple of hours.


I actually have a few minutes without other obligations, so I'm playing around on the forum and catching up on what I've missed in the Cold dark room this week. 

Your boring grammar lesson made me think about some of the clever things my hubby Ben has come up with to get through some of his lessons. He's written a couple clever mysterious short stories that the students have to edit and return. They get into the story, so it has helped them pay attention. For really super simple English like you are doing, he put together a sheet of really funny quotes that the students had to punctuate and correct. It's pretty cool, because students end up laughing out loud as they do their work.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> So sorry.  I've been there and it's a bad feeling when people don't like their gifts.
> 
> When we were first married, Joel and I agreed that trying to surprise each other with the "perfect" gift is way too stressful. So we send each other the links to the SPECIFIC item we want, so that all the other has to do is make the purchase. It works well for us: we still enjoy the anticipation of getting what we want, and at least for us, does not take away from the joy of the gift.


This year hubby and I are being quite boring. We're not really buying each other gifts. Instead we planned out a quiet date night that we want. Life has been too busy and stressful. We just want to chill together. As for gifts...we're going to talk about it together and just buy something we both think we could use. Boring, but I'm content


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

they say money is the root of all evil.. how's this for coincidence, got an annual review statement from the bank and changes occurred totals... £666 !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> they say money is the root of all evil.. how's this for coincidence, got an annual review statement from the bank and changes occurred totals... £666 !


How the hell did that happen?

Morning John!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Morning Ed!
Hope you are well.
....and not dog tired!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Morning Ed!
> Hope you are well.
> ....and not dog tired!


She is wearing me out.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is wearing me out.


Yup pups are lively little things aren't they?
I want to get a dog when I finish full time work and have been offered a lurcher/collie cross pup but I can't take it because I couldn't leave it at home all day while I am in work. Shame they are cute pups.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She is nearly housebroken now. Nearly.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> How the hell did that happen?
> 
> Morning John!




me being silly at the start of the year:/


----------



## johnandjade

well I'm run off my feet today, found out this morning I need to cover service as well as sales... and cant get anyone in today, johnny 2 jobs! game on, hooorahhh!! (war face)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> me being silly at the start of the year:/


Sorry John I wasn't snooping into your financial affairs it just seemed a good way to slip 'hell' in there!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well I'm run off my feet today, found out this morning I need to cover service as well as sales... and cant get anyone in today, johnny 2 jobs! game on, hooorahhh!! (war face)


Hopefully an Xmas bonus then!!


----------



## Lyn W

Shopping time! See you al later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sorry John I wasn't snooping into your financial affairs it just seemed a good way to slip 'hell' in there!!




tis ok . I just kept missing payments and getting changed.. swapped over account though so it doesn't happen anymore


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully an Xmas bonus then!!




no chance


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time... kfc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I actually have a few minutes without other obligations, so I'm playing around on the forum and catching up on what I've missed in the Cold dark room this week.
> 
> Your boring grammar lesson made me think about some of the clever things my hubby Ben has come up with to get through some of his lessons. He's written a couple clever mysterious short stories that the students have to edit and return. They get into the story, so it has helped them pay attention. For really super simple English like you are doing, he put together a sheet of really funny quotes that the students had to punctuate and correct. It's pretty cool, because students end up laughing out loud as they do their work.


Yes, I do similar things, but unfortunately, most Moroccans hate reading of any sort, it's not in the culture. They read an average of 8 pages a year. Almost no one reads for pleasure. Very sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning everyone


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they say money is the root of all evil.. how's this for coincidence, got an annual review statement from the bank and changes occurred totals... £666 !


Ha de ha. 
It's a famous misquotation. 
Should be; "The love of money is the root of all evil". 
Money's not evil, it's necessary, but loving it to the exclusion of all else, is bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good, morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is nearly housebroken now. Nearly.


Wifey, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Shopping time! See you al later.


Good afternoon, Lyn! 
Hope you got your shopping done.
Especially the cheese.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I do similar things, but unfortunately, most Moroccans hate reading of any sort, it's not in the culture. They read an average of 8 pages a year. Almost no one reads for pleasure. Very sad.


wow- just, WOW!!!! I cannot IMAGINE a life without reading!!! Even when I was a tiny tot of about 18 months, Mom told me how they'd be in bed, lights out, and she'd hear little sounds from my room. She'd go in to check on me and find me sitting up in my cot with a book, turning the pages and happily "reading" to myself in the dark!  Books are a tremendous part of my life, and I'm SO grateful for them! Hurrah for Mr. Gutenberg!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> wow- just, WOW!!!! I cannot IMAGINE a life without reading!!! Even when I was a tiny tot of about 18 months, Mom told me how they'd be in bed, lights out, and she'd hear little sounds from my room. She'd go in to check on me and find me sitting up in my cot with a book, turning the pages and happily "reading" to myself in the dark!  Books are a tremendous part of my life, and I'm SO grateful for them! Hurrah for Mr. Gutenberg!!!!


Absolutely, I read every single day, for pleasure and for learning. 
It's one of life's greatest pleasures. 
I too was reading long before I went to school. 
Can't understand how this culture developed, Islam encourages reading, Sura 96 chapter 1 orders it and this was the first order given to The Prophet (PBUH) by Allah, via the Angel Jibrail (Gabriel) .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm back as the foreman today. We have three days off this week and three days off next week for the Holidays and most everyone took off the odd four days as vacation.
I, however didn't and am stuck in the office to be a politician and answer the phone, etc.
I've been on Ebay buying way too many motorcycle parts.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm back as the foreman today. We have three days off this week and three days off next week for the Holidays and most everyone took off the odd four days as vacation.
> I, however didn't and am stuck in the office to be a politician and answer the phone, etc.
> I've been on Ebay buying way too many motorcycle parts.............


Six days off can't be bad. 
And you're helping Ebay and motorcycle parts companies have a happy Christmas.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sometimes you can buy vintage spare parts when others aren't paying attention. I've been winning bid after bid. Likely because people are preoccupied with Christmas.
I won a good 1972 Kawasaki transmission for $75. It should have been at least $400-$500


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sometimes you can buy vintage spare parts when others aren't paying attention. I've been winning bid after bid. Likely because people are preoccupied with Christmas.
> I won a good 1972 Kawasaki transmission for $75. It should have been at least $400-$500


Wow! 
That is a saving.
But only if you actually need one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> That is a saving.
> But only if you actually need one.


I might eventually. I already have at least six extra whole tranny assemblies and another giant box of spare gears, shifter forks, etc.
The thing is, they are not made anymore and once they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wheel and deal with them on the Kawi Triples forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wheel and deal with them on the Kawi Triples forum.


Not one I am personally au fait with.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a forum dedicated to keeping a certain "CULT" motorcycle alive.
Primarily the 1972-1975 Kawasaki H-2.
An ancient, yet fearsome machine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a forum dedicated to keeping a certain "CULT" motorcycle alive.
> Primarily the 1972-1975 Kawasaki H-2.
> An ancient, yet fearsome machine.


Bit like my microwave.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuchhh!!!!
> I feel terrible.


How are you feeling this morning? Sorry to hear you're poorly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> How are you feeling this morning? Sorry to hear you're poorly!


Much better than yesterday, bit still a bit rough. 
How are you today ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better than yesterday, bit still a bit rough.
> How are you today ?


I wonder what caused you to feel bad. I'm fine  ready for Thursday already so I can have a couple days off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I wonder what caused you to feel bad. I'm fine  ready for Thursday already so I can have a couple days off


Yes, I've got just one more lesson tomorrow and then a week off !
Food poisoning I think.


----------



## johnandjade

what a day that was! careful what you wish for folks!! 30 cars all on my jack jones! naturally it was pelting down with rain as well so had cold wet feet all day  

only one thing for it...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've got just one more lesson tomorrow and then a week off !
> Food poisoning I think.



woohoo feeling any better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what a day that was! careful what you wish for folks!! 30 cars all on my jack jones! naturally it was pelting down with rain as well so had cold wet feet all day
> 
> only one thing for it...
> View attachment 159403


Well, that looks lovely and cosy and homely! 
Much better, thanks.
Just need to take it easy and rebuild my strength today.
i've got the Christmas tree down ready to assemble, but poor wifey's had to go shopping on her own today.


----------



## johnandjade

spooky seat covers in the new cars...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that looks lovely and cosy and homely!
> Much better, thanks.
> Just need to take it easy and rebuild my strength today.
> i've got the Christmas tree down ready to assemble, but poor wifey's had to go shopping on her own today.




the new year tree . just heating the old bones for the treak home you understand


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> spooky seat covers in the new cars...
> View attachment 159404
> View attachment 159405



actually took one home one day and surprised jade heeehee hee


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What is the purpose for the holes cut out?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is the purpose for the holes cut out?




you're guess is as good as mine! a salesman took one to fule it up, the boy in the gas station said it looked like KKK!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> spooky seat covers in the new cars...
> View attachment 159404
> View attachment 159405


It does look a bit scary! 
it might put people off!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does look a bit scary!
> it might put people off!




not after I've finished with em


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the new year tree . just heating the old bones for the treak home you understand


Of, course, necessary preparation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually took one home one day and surprised jade heeehee hee


Should've guessed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you're guess is as good as mine! a salesman took one to fule it up, the boy in the gas station said it looked like KKK!


Somebody with a sense of humour designed them, i' reckon.


----------



## johnandjade

just off the phone with the gaffa, got the boy I don't like in tomorrow. he's getting a telling of, asked him to keep note last time of his work... made a donkey's bottom of it!! i had to trace about 10 cars today and now home to redo the paperwork grr! 

...still if you pay peanuts you'll get monkeys! 


just call me bob geldof today... I don't like Mondays


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody with a sense of humour designed them, i' reckon.



hmmm... german company


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... german company


Geez. That's rough.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

At least you didn't say South Carolina.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez. That's rough.




all in good fun


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> At least you didn't say South Carolina.[/QUOTE
> 
> . it's VW im based just now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, I thought it was an antisemitism KKK thing.


----------



## johnandjade

ipod on, wee bit of cold dark room... and just like that the day's troubles and toils are gone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ipod on, wee bit of cold dark room... and just like that the day's troubles and toils are gone


I've got another hour and a half


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, I thought it was an antisemitism KKK thing.



oh no, not an 'organisation' im a fan of at all!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got another hour and a half




boo . I should have stayed on but there's cold beer and a hot bath waiting at home  


...claimed some overtime though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> boo . I should have stayed on but there's cold beer and a hot bath waiting at home
> 
> 
> ...claimed some overtime though


A hot bath. An empty house and a lonely puppy for me.
(As well as a yard full of tortoises.)


----------



## johnandjade

ohhh there's a classic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just off the phone with the gaffa, got the boy I don't like in tomorrow. he's getting a telling of, asked him to keep note last time of his work... made a donkey's bottom of it!! i had to trace about 10 cars today and now home to redo the paperwork grr!
> 
> ...still if you pay peanuts you'll get monkeys!
> 
> 
> just call me bob geldof today... I don't like Mondays


What a pain! Naughty lad.
I think Bog Geldof does like Mondays, 'cos of all the money he's mad with that (excellent) song.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A hot bath. An empty house and a lonely puppy for me.
> (As well as a yard full of tortoises.)




no better welcome home than the masters welcome from a pooch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ipod on, wee bit of cold dark room... and just like that the day's troubles and toils are gone


Magic.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> no better welcome home than the masters welcome from a pooch


This is true. And so much more sincere.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a pain! Naughty lad.
> I think Bog Geldof does like Mondays, 'cos of all the money he's mad with that (excellent) song.




shame about the back story though


yip, he has the 'to cool for school' attitude... lot of growing up to do and quickly, he has a kid due


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is true. And so much more sincere.


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... german company


I had a coach load of German tourists at a stand up gig I did, one time.
They never laughed once during my little twenty minute routine, just muttered to each other and glared at me.
Afterwards, I was propping up the bar when half a dozen beefy germans came up to me looking most grim and I searched my mind for anything I may have said to offend them, war jokes, politics, 1966 football, but no, couldn't think what it could be. I though they were going to clobber me.
"Ve vish to talk to you abowt yor coma-dy." said the spokesman.
I gulped.
"Ve think it is verrry funny!, Tell us sum more, now! "
Different sense of humour sometimes, nice people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got another hour and a half


It'll soon pass!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A hot bath. An empty house and a lonely puppy for me.
> (As well as a yard full of tortoises.)


Just had a nice shower.
Lonely house.
Wifey out, Tidgy just gone to bed.
Hurrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhh...........


----------



## johnandjade

kangaroo for tea!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> kangaroo for tea!!!
> View attachment 159408


It's yummy!!!!!!!!!!!
Had it before ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's yummy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Had it before ?



nope, first time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope, first time


'Tis lovely, i'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Tis lovely, i'm sure you'll like it.




hopping' for the best


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks.
I've got to check for open doors and unlocked gates and then get out of here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> I've got to check for open doors and unlocked gates and then get out of here.


Night, Ed.
Have a great rest of the day and see you tomorrow, we hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yep. Same crap tomorrow.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopping' for the best


Don't overcook it, or it kang go a bit chewy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep. Same crap tomorrow.
> Good night.



The Cold Dark Room, 'crap' ?
I am mortified!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> I've got to check for open doors and unlocked gates and then get out of here.


----------



## johnandjade

kangaroo was good. that's me just finished the paperwork. dwarf time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> kangaroo was good. that's me just finished the paperwork. dwarf time


For me, it's time to start assembling the Christmas tree. 
Glad you liked the kangaroo, enjoy your dwarf.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me, it's time to start assembling the Christmas tree.
> Glad you liked the kangaroo, enjoy your dwarf.



good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good luck!


And i've just finished the last student writing I was doing!!! 
So something else less to worry about. 
Finished with billboard advertising!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hiya Guys! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya Guys! How's everyone doing?


Hello, Abdulla, good evening! 
Hope you're all better now! 
I'm not too bad after a brief illness.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Abdulla, good evening!
> Hope you're all better now!
> I'm not too bad after a brief illness.


I'm all better. But everything seems to make my heart flutter: strong tea, regular coffee, Diet Coke (this one hurts the worst ). I think it's because at a lower bmi (18.3) my body can't handle a large dose of anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm all better. But everything seems to make my heart flutter: strong tea, regular coffee, Diet Coke (this one hurts the worst ). I think it's because at a lower bmi (18.3) my body can't handle a large dose of anything.


So you trying to put on a little muscle ?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you trying to put on a little muscle ?


Idk I'm happy with my body. It's a bit too much work, and realistically speaking speaking, I could gain a few kilos of muscle, but my body will still be sensitive. I also think everything that happened just made my body a lot more sensitive to everything. Which is a good and bad thing, I guess.
Edit:
Like right now, being more sensitive than usual, I know I function 10 times better on a high protein, high fat (mostly) lifestyle. Eating suagrs and carbs makes my body hungrier, and I feel a lot more tired and faint if I have to eat a meal a bit late. But when I have a lot of protein and fat in my diet, I'm mentally sharper and I'm more active throughout the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Idk I'm happy with my body. It's a bit too much work, and realistically speaking speaking, I could gain a few kilos of muscle, but my body will still be sensitive. I also think everything that happened just made my body a lot more sensitive to everything. Which is a good and bad thing, I guess.
> Edit:
> Like right now, being more sensitive than usual, I know I function 10 times better on a high protein, high fat (mostly) lifestyle. Eating suagrs and carbs makes my body hungrier, and I feel a lot more tired and faint if I have to eat a meal a bit late. But when I have a lot of protein and fat in my diet, I'm mentally sharper and I'm more active throughout the day.


Well , be careful.
But high protein and high fat sounds yummy to me!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening! How is everyone?


Good evening, Kirsty!!!! 
Nice to see you!
i'm moderately ok. 
How are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kirsty!!!!
> Nice to see you!
> i'm moderately ok.
> How are you?


Evening! Nice to see you too!! 
Why moderately? It's only 4 days until Christmas! 
I'm okay thanks. Spent all night wrapping Christmas presents and done my back in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening! Nice to see you too!!
> Why moderately? It's only 4 days until Christmas!
> I'm okay thanks. Spent all night wrapping Christmas presents and done my back in


Doing Christmas tree and done my back in.
And I was a bit sicky yesterday. 
Still, one lesson tomorrow, then a week off!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doing Christmas tree and done my back in.
> And I was a bit sicky yesterday.
> Still, one lesson tomorrow, then a week off!!!


Nothing worse than a bad back. 
That's great! Christmas Eve is my last day at work but I usually nip away at lunch time (mwahaha) then I'm not back until the 4th  
Are you all set for Christmas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Nothing worse than a bad back.
> That's great! Christmas Eve is my last day at work but I usually nip away at lunch time (mwahaha) then I'm not back until the 4th
> Are you all set for Christmas?


Nope, I was going to do the last stuff yesterday and today, but haven't been able to do so.
Tomorrow and Wednesday should see me through, though, i've done most of it.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I was going to do the last stuff yesterday and today, but haven't been able to do so.
> Tomorrow and Wednesday should see me through, though, i've done most of it.


That's not so bad. I need to buy my fiancé something else but don't know what!
Is wifey making you crimbo dinner?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's not so bad. I need to buy my fiancé something else but don't know what!
> Is wifey making you crimbo dinner?


We have two Christmas dinners, the 25th and January 6th or 7th for Eastern Orthodox Christmas.
I will cook the second one this year, as it's wifey's turn to do the first.
We'll do the works with all the trimmings!!!! 
Yuuuuummmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
It's so difficult buying pressies for those you love, isn't it?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have two Christmas dinners, the 25th and January 6th or 7th for Eastern Orthodox Christmas.
> I will cook the second one this year, as it's wifey's turn to do the first.
> We'll do the works with all the trimmings!!!!
> Yuuuuummmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> It's so difficult buying pressies for those you love, isn't it?


Aww cool - I have 2 as well the other is on Christmas Eve because we have a Christmas dinner with my family so we go and see Dels family for dinner on Christmas Eve. It's pretty awesome 
I know lol you would think that it would be easy but he has everything he wants and needs I think...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww cool - I have 2 as well the other is on Christmas Eve because we have a Christmas dinner with my family so we go and see Dels family for dinner on Christmas Eve. It's pretty awesome
> I know lol you would think that it would be easy but he has everything he wants and needs I think...


Sounds like you'll be having a great time.
It's a case of getting something they don't know they want or need but that they love.
So, so difficult. 
ut it's the thought that counts! Hopefully.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like you'll be having a great time.
> It's a case of getting something they don't know they want or need but that they love.
> So, so difficult.
> ut it's the thought that counts! Hopefully.


I bought him a keyboard for his tablet lol and that's it - kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I bought him a keyboard for his tablet lol and that's it - kinda embarrassing.


Yes, I think you mentioned the keyboard, but something else needed.
Hmmmmm. I'm rubbish at this, so no help, i'm afraid. 
I'd go with a selection of quality wines and cheeses......
Or a Doctor Who book......
Or a nice fossil...........
Wifey! Hope you're watching!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I think you mentioned the keyboard, but something else needed.
> Hmmmmm. I'm rubbish at this, so no help, i'm afraid.
> I'd go with a selection of quality wines and cheeses......
> Or a Doctor Who book......
> Or a nice fossil...........
> Wifey! Hope you're watching!


Haha I'll let her know! I'm away to bed now. Good night Adam and whoever else is around


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha I'll let her know! I'm away to bed now. Good night Adam and whoever else is around


Night, night, Kirsty. 
Sleep well, and hope you think of a suitable gift.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've got just one more lesson tomorrow and then a week off !
> Food poisoning I think.


Oh man that's the pits. Are you doing anything for your holiday or are you having a "stay"cation?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh man that's the pits. Are you doing anything for your holiday or are you having a "stay"cation?


Much better now! 
We like a quiet Christmas Day at home, just wifey, Tidgy and I opening pressies and seeing what Santa left in our stockings (Tidgy has one , too) Christmas dinner with all the trimmings, Lots of booze and games and TV.
Than boxing day our best Moroccan friends come to visit, Our Korean friend is bringing Korean Christmas food and then the day after our neighbours come round. 
Then a few days just chilling out at home, we'll take a holiday in February.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better now!
> We like a quiet Christmas Day at home, just wifey, Tidgy and I opening pressies and seeing what Santa left in our stockings (Tidgy has one , too) Christmas dinner with all the trimmings, Lots of booze and games and TV.
> Than boxing day our best Moroccan friends come to visit, Our Korean friend is bringing Korean Christmas food and then the day after our neighbours come round.
> Then a few days just chilling out at home, we'll take a holiday in February.


That sounds delightful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That sounds delightful


Hopefully, it will be. 
I never used to do much for Christmas, but wifey loves it so much we do the two. 
It makes her happy, so it makes me happy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's not so bad. I need to buy my fiancé something else but don't know what!
> Is wifey making you crimbo dinner?


When in doubt, visit the lady un-mentionables department!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better now!
> We like a quiet Christmas Day at home, just wifey, Tidgy and I opening pressies and seeing what Santa left in our stockings (Tidgy has one , too) Christmas dinner with all the trimmings, Lots of booze and games and TV.
> Than boxing day our best Moroccan friends come to visit, Our Korean friend is bringing Korean Christmas food and then the day after our neighbours come round.
> Then a few days just chilling out at home, we'll take a holiday in February.


Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, it will be.
> I never used to do much for Christmas, but wifey loves it so much we do the two.
> It makes her happy, so it makes me happy.


I'm still on the hunt for bens present.


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> I'm still on the hunt for bens present.


Like I just posted for Kirsty...when in doubt visit the lady's unmentionable department!  Easy to shop for dudes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!


Hi, Chrissy!!! 
It is, it is.
Though all very tiring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm still on the hunt for bens present.


You and Kirsty, both still searching. 
I've got some to buy, but I've a pretty good idea what I'm getting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Like I just posted for Kirsty...when in doubt visit the lady's unmentionable department!  Easy to shop for dudes!


If wifey buys me an unmentionable lady, I will be most perturbed!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better than yesterday, bit still a bit rough.
> How are you today ?


Similar to Ed but thanks to Suki he's feeling Ruff


----------



## Prairie Mom

We actually already celebrated our Christmas super early! We have to do medical travel several times a year and always have to visit the hospital around Christmas time, so it's pretty common that we do presents really early. When we're gone, we'll visit relatives and have Christmas with Grandma and Grandpa then as well.

We went all out like you would on the real day. It's nice. It gives the kids a chance to play with toys and chill out before we do our travel.



I've been cutting open complicated toy packaging FOR DAYS. I can't believe the work that goes into toy packaging. Hubby is still grading term papers and almost done. I'm catching up on laundry and trying to get the house and animals in order for the upcoming trip. I'm also avoiding all Star Wars discussion because I'm going to see it with my relatives! Woo hoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Similar to Ed but thanks to Suki he's feeling Ruff


Rough as a piece of old bark.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> boo . I should have stayed on but there's cold beer and a hot bath waiting at home
> 
> 
> ...claimed some overtime though


........much better than a cold bath and a hot beer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Finished re-watching the Zygon invasion episodes. I agree with what you said about The Doctor forgiving Bonnie too quickly. It's a very sweet sentiment, but sheesh!!!...that was a seriously HIGH BODY COUNT! Not sure everyone would agree she should be on the loose.

Watched "Sleep no more" last night. I didn't say anything to my hubby, because I wanted to know his reaction. He ended up feeling the exact same way I did. ...blargh. So looking forward to him seeing "Heaven Sent!" I LOVED THAT ONE!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> ........much better than a cold bath and a hot beer.


ha ha ha nice one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> We actually already celebrated our Christmas super early! We have to do medical travel several times a year and always have to visit the hospital around Christmas time, so it's pretty common that we do presents really early. When we're gone, we'll visit relatives and have Christmas with Grandma and Grandpa then as well.
> 
> We went all out like you would on the real day. It's nice. It gives the kids a chance to play with toys and chill out before we do our travel.
> View attachment 159429
> 
> 
> I've been cutting open complicated toy packaging FOR DAYS. I can't believe the work that goes into toy packaging. Hubby is still grading term papers and almost done. I'm catching up on laundry and trying to get the house and animals in order for the upcoming trip. I'm also avoiding all Star Wars discussion because I'm going to see it with my relatives! Woo hoo!


Your Christmas sounds fun, too! 
As for toy packaging, it's often more fun and intriguing than the toy. Modern version of playing with the box, not the present, that i used to do. 
Hope you enjoy the Star Wars, i'm still in two minds about watching it.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> We actually already celebrated our Christmas super early! We have to do medical travel several times a year and always have to visit the hospital around Christmas time, so it's pretty common that we do presents really early. When we're gone, we'll visit relatives and have Christmas with Grandma and Grandpa then as well.
> 
> We went all out like you would on the real day. It's nice. It gives the kids a chance to play with toys and chill out before we do our travel.
> View attachment 159429
> 
> 
> I've been cutting open complicated toy packaging FOR DAYS. I can't believe the work that goes into toy packaging. Hubby is still grading term papers and almost done. I'm catching up on laundry and trying to get the house and animals in order for the upcoming trip. I'm also avoiding all Star Wars discussion because I'm going to see it with my relatives! Woo hoo!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a coach load of German tourists at a stand up gig I did, one time.
> They never laughed once during my little twenty minute routine, just muttered to each other and glared at me.
> Afterwards, I was propping up the bar when half a dozen beefy germans came up to me looking most grim and I searched my mind for anything I may have said to offend them, war jokes, politics, 1966 football, but no, couldn't think what it could be. I though they were going to clobber me.
> "Ve vish to talk to you abowt yor coma-dy." said the spokesman.
> I gulped.
> "Ve think it is verrry funny!, Tell us sum more, now! "
> Different sense of humour sometimes, nice people.


ve have vays of making you laugh!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your Christmas sounds fun, too!
> As for toy packaging, it's often more fun and intriguing than the toy. Modern version of playing with the box, not the present, that i used to do.
> Hope you enjoy the Star Wars, i'm still in two minds about watching it.


These days, I think it's more torture for parents than fun for kids.
I'm a Star Wars kook, but I say don't watch it. You didn't enjoy the originals anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope, first time


Don't burn it or Jade will be hopping mad!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> View attachment 159430


Ha ha ha! That's awesome! I need to send that one to my sister She'd appreciate it too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Finished re-watching the Zygon invasion episodes. I agree with what you said about The Doctor forgiving Bonnie too quickly. It's a very sweet sentiment, but sheesh!!!...that was a seriously HIGH BODY COUNT! Not sure everyone would agree she should be on the loose.
> 
> Watched "Sleep no more" last night. I didn't say anything to my hubby, because I wanted to know his reaction. He ended up feeling the exact same way I did. ...blargh. So looking forward to him seeing "Heaven Sent!" I LOVED THAT ONE!!!


Oh, well, we'll have to agree to differ re "Sleep No More." i thought it was very clever. 
So "Face the Raven" before the most remarkable "Heaven Sent". 
Hope hubby loves them both!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, we'll have to agree to differ re "Sleep No More." i thought it was very clever.
> So "Face the Raven" before the most remarkable "Heaven Sent".
> Hope hubby loves them both!


Absolutely! We can agree to differ Much more interesting when friends have a different opinion. I'm the one in my book club that likes to pick fights and debate the books 

Someone picked a cheesy romantic Nicholas Sparks novel for February...IT'S GONNA GET UGLY!!! I've already put my boxing gloves in the trunk so I don't forget them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> These days, I think it's more torture for parents than fun for kids.
> I'm a Star Wars kook, but I say don't watch it. You didn't enjoy the originals anyway.


I loved the first one ( which I saw multiple times) and the third one at the time, but kind of lost interest.
i'll have to watch them all again and see if that reignites the spark.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> ve have vays of making you laugh!


I think you're all a bunch of lousy GERMAN-A-PHOBES!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I loved the first one ( which I saw multiple times) and the third one at the time, but kind of lost interest.
> i'll have to watch them all again and see if that reignites the spark.


I'm surprised to hear this. I thought you were pretty anti.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I bought him a keyboard for his tablet lol and that's it - kinda embarrassing.


Hi Kirsty, does he drive? Something for the car? Sat nav? Dash cam? Car cleaning kit ? Fluffy Dice? 'Kirsty and Del' sun visor strip across windscreen? Wish I had lots of ideas for my own family...


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha I'll let her know! I'm away to bed now. Good night Adam and whoever else is around


Night Night!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Absolutely! We can agree to differ Much more interesting when friends have a different opinion. I'm the one in my book club that likes to pick fights and debate the books
> 
> Someone picked a cheesy romantic Nicholas Sparks novel for February...IT'S GONNA GET UGLY!!! I've already put my boxing gloves in the trunk so I don't forget them!


Yes, i guess book club would be critically boring if everyone had exactly the same opinion on every book, character and theme. 
It's nice to debate and disagree while staying civilized about it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty, does he drive? Something for the car? Sat nav? Dash cam? Car cleaning kit ? Fluffy Dice? 'Kirsty and Del' sun visor ztrip across windscreen? Wish I had lots of ideas for my own family...


Dang! You're on fire, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Like I just posted for Kirsty...when in doubt visit the lady's unmentionable department!  Easy to shop for dudes!


Can't picture ben wearing ladies unmentionables somehow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I think you're all a bunch of lousy GERMAN-A-PHOBES!!!!


Nope,, they were lovely and bought me several beers. 
I love Germany and the German people.
i'd live there if it didn't get so blinking cold in the winter.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I think I scared Michelle off by mentioning undie shopping! I'm becoming quite the thread killer these days.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm still on the hunt for bens present.


Not a bear skin I hope!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Can't picture ben wearing ladies unmentionables somehow.


ha ha! Funny you mention that...I do have a photo of him in a dress somewhere. When we were dating, we once went as each other for Halloween. It's NOT GOOD when your boyfriend looks better in lipstick than you do! I need to go hunting for that photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm surprised to hear this. I thought you were pretty anti.


No, but I found some of the scripting and acting a bit poor and then all the hype and appalling trailers for the second bunch of three put me off completely. But they were always great visual spectacles, cutting edge special effects at the time. 
Breathtaking.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope,, they were lovely and bought me several beers.
> I love Germany and the German people.
> i'd live there if it didn't get so blinking cold in the winter.


I promise that I was just teasing! No one would think anything!

Besides, my whole family is German and Fawlty Towers' German tourist episodes are by far the funniest. My soft spoken mother laughs at those until she can't breath. It's pretty awesome


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but I found some of the scripting and acting a bit poor and then all the hype and appalling trailers for the second bunch of three put me off completely. But they were always great visual spectacles, cutting edge special effects at the time.
> Breathtaking.


Not even the biggest fan could argue against anything you just said


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang! You're on fire, Lyn!


No, that's whatever she's cooking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I think I scared Michelle off by mentioning undie shopping! I'm becoming quite the thread killer these days.


Michelle pops in and out. 
She'll be back, no fear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I promise that I was just teasing! No one would think anything!
> 
> Besides, my whole family is German and Fawlty Towers' German tourist episodes are by far the funniest. My soft spoken mother laughs at those until she can't breath. It's pretty awesome


I love all the Fawlty Towers eps, and that was one of the best. 
"Don't mention the war!"
"You started it! "
"No, we didn't!" 
"Yes, you did, you invaded Poland! "
Classic.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> just been watching father ted



Dougal's my hero! "It's like heaven and hell and everlasting life and all that other stuff they taught us in seminary. You're not meant to take it seriously."


----------



## Prairie Mom

I went looking for funny Fawlty Towers German stuff and got distracted watching tons of good John Cleese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Dougal's my hero! "It's like heaven and hell and everlasting life and all that other stuff they taught us in seminary. You're not meant to take it seriously."


I really must watch them all.


----------



## Prairie Mom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I went looking for funny Fawlty Towers German stuff and got distracted watching tons of good John Cleese


There's a lot of it about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ve have vays of making you laugh!


Evening, Lyn. 
Late tonight.
Hope you had a good evening.


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Dougal's my hero! "It's like heaven and hell and everlasting life and all that other stuff they taught us in seminary. You're not meant to take it seriously."


I love the face that he makes after "YES! OF COURSE!"





I need to get my hands on some "Father Ted"


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I think I scared Michelle off by mentioning undie shopping! I'm becoming quite the thread killer these days.


This is a long story but many years ago this week my Dad was in hospital and was still going to be there for Xmas day. I hadn't had much time for shopping, I didn't want to just get my Mum vouchers and whatever I bought her I knew she would change, so for a laugh I decided I would get her a black basque, frilly undies and stockings which I would give her when we went to the ward to visit my dad, thinking it would cheer him up. Sadly my dad didn't make it to Xmas day so in the New Year I went back to M&S to return the unmentionables. They weren't open so had to take them home again and back at the car park I found a young lad hiding between the cars. He begged me for a lift downstairs and said he was being chased. No way was he getting in my car but as I drove off I saw 2 big burly men looking around. I was worried they would throw him off the top of the car park so stopped and let him in thinking he would have to get out at the barrier. When I got there the place was swarming with cops so I got out and called them over. They were all looking for this boy who had been involved in some credit card fraud. I had to take my car to the police station so it could be searched in case he had hidden anything in it, and they told me to take my bags into the station where in a room full of CID blokes they asked me to empty them onto a table. I was now a very nice shade of beetroot as out tumbled all this sexy underwear and all I could say was "They're my mother's!" She was 69 at the time!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> This is a long story but many years ago this week my Dad was in hospital and was still going to be there for Xmas day. I hadn't had much time for shopping, I didn't want to just get my Mum vouchers and whatever I bought her I knew she would change, so for a laugh I decided I would get her a black basque, frilly undies and stockings which I would give her when we went to the ward to visit my dad, thinking it would cheer him up. Sadly my dad didn't make it to Xmas day so in the New Year I went back to M&S to return the unmentionables. They weren't open so had to take them home again and back at the car park I found a young lad hiding between the cars. He begged me for a lift downstairs and said he was being chased. No way was he getting in my car but as I drove off I saw 2 big burly men looking around. I was worried they would throw him off the top of the car park so stopped and let him in thinking he would have to get out at the barrier. When I got there the place was swarming with cops so I got out and called them over. They were all looking for this boy who had been involved in some credit card fraud. I had to take my care to the police station so it could be searched in case he had hidden anything in it, and they told me to take my bags into the station where in a room full of CID blokes they asked me to empty them onto a table. I was now a very nice shade of beetroot as out tumbled all this sexy underwear and all I could say was "They're my mother's!" She was 69 at the time!


WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!

Most thrilling post I've read on the forum yet! Ha Ha! Action! Adventure! and Lyn being humiliated with undies at the police station! EXCELLENT!! Ha ha ha!

(sorry about your Dad! I feel like an insensitive jerk, but the story is just too thrilling! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I love the face that he makes after "YES! OF COURSE!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my hands on some "Father Ted"


Me, too.
After Christmas.
Wonder if wifey would like the boxed set for her birthday...............


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Late tonight.
> Hope you had a good evening.


Hi Adam had a busy day shopping but not as busy as I thought it was going to be. Spent all day concentrating on looking for things for my sister and her hubby who are going away tomorrow, only to find out when I got home that they have to go much earlier than planned so I won't see them till after Xmas anyway!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> After Christmas.
> Wonder if wifey would like the boxed set for her birthday...............


Would this be a gift for YOU or for WIfey????


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!
> 
> Most thrilling post I've read on the forum yet! Ha Ha! Action! Adventure! and Lyn being humiliated with undies at the police station! EXCELLENT!! Ha ha ha!
> 
> (sorry about your Dad! I feel like an insensitive jerk, but the story is just too thrilling! )


My dad would have laughed his socks off at that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This is a long story but many years ago this week my Dad was in hospital and was still going to be there for Xmas day. I hadn't had much time for shopping, I didn't want to just get my Mum vouchers and whatever I bought her I knew she would change, so for a laugh I decided I would get her a black basque, frilly undies and stockings which I would give her when we went to the ward to visit my dad, thinking it would cheer him up. Sadly my dad didn't make it to Xmas day so in the New Year I went back to M&S to return the unmentionables. They weren't open so had to take them home again and back at the car park I found a young lad hiding between the cars. He begged me for a lift downstairs and said he was being chased. No way was he getting in my car but as I drove off I saw 2 big burly men looking around. I was worried they would throw him off the top of the car park so stopped and let him in thinking he would have to get out at the barrier. When I got there the place was swarming with cops so I got out and called them over. They were all looking for this boy who had been involved in some credit card fraud. I had to take my care to the police station so it could be searched in case he had hidden anything in it, and they told me to take my bags into the station where in a room full of CID blokes they asked me to empty them onto a table. I was now a very nice shade of beetroot as out tumbled all this sexy underwear and all I could say was "They're my mother's!" She was 69 at the time!


Terrific story that proves truth is stranger than fiction.
You couldn't make it up.
Scary, funny, kind and mortifying all at the same time!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific story that proves truth is stranger than fiction.
> You couldn't make it up.
> Scary, funny, kind and mortifying all at the same time!


I was so embarrassed especially as one of the CID men was an old school friend I hadn't seen for about 12 years!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam had a busy day shopping but not as busy as I thought it was going to be. Spent all day concentrating on looking for things for my sister and her hubby who are going away tomorrow, only to find out when I got home that they have to go much earlier than planned so I won't see them till after Xmas anyway!!


DOH!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Would this be a gift for YOU or for WIfey????


Well............wifey has mentioned that she quite liked Father Ted........
i'll have to talk her into it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was so embarrassed especially as one of the CID men was an old school friend I hadn't seen for about 12 years!


I bet he kept an eye on you for a while after that! 
Police protection.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific story that proves truth is stranger than fiction.
> You couldn't make it up.


Totally agree!


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> I think I scared Michelle off by mentioning undie shopping! I'm becoming quite the thread killer these days.


Just as Adam said, I'm quite the popper  you didn't scare me off or offend me  it's funny you mention it but that's usually bens go to gifts for me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> it's funny you mention it but that's usually bens go to gifts for me.


awwww....come on! Every girl knows that's a guy buying a gift for HIMSELF!!! He better get you something else too!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Just as Adam said, I'm quite the popper  you didn't scare me off or offend me  it's funny you mention it but that's usually bens go to gifts for me.


For you......?


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's dinner time and I usually feed my house full of animals and then everyone else. I'm obviously sitting here being lazy and typing. Well, one of my cats just MEOWED loud to get my attention AND THEN FLICKED AN ORNAMENT OFF THE TREE! He stared at me completely dead-pan as he did it too! Ha ha! I'm telling you it was in protest for the late meal.

I better go feed some beasties!


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> awwww....come on! Every girl knows that a guy buying a gift for HIMSELF!!! He better get you something else too!





Lyn W said:


> For you......?


Bahahaha the man isn't quite so good at being a "romantic" on cue which is why I don't usually judge his presents. It's the random gifts and notes and such throughout the year that make my Christmas with him  he's a goof with those unmentionables!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> For you......?


exactly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> It's dinner time and I usually feed my house full of animals and then everyone else. I'm obviously sitting here being lazy and typing. Well, one of my cats just MEOWED loud to get my attention AND THEN FLICKED AN ORNAMENT OFF THE TREE! He stared at me completely dead-pan as he did it too! Ha ha! I'm telling you it was in protest for the late meal.
> 
> I better go feed some beasties!


Yep, before the pets and people wreck the joint! 
Nice chatting! 
Speak soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Another time also in M&S with a sister, we separated so she rang me to find out which part of the store I was in to which I innocently replied "I'm just going through men's underwear" and a man nearby burst out laughing and said I was welcome to go through his too.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> It's dinner time and I usually feed my house full of animals and then everyone else. I'm obviously sitting here being lazy and typing. Well, one of my cats just MEOWED loud to get my attention AND THEN FLICKED AN ORNAMENT OFF THE TREE! He stared at me completely dead-pan as he did it too! Ha ha! I'm telling you it was in protest for the late meal.
> 
> I better go feed some beasties!


"My dinner now! Or the tree gets it!"
See you soon!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> It's dinner time and I usually feed my house full of animals and then everyone else. I'm obviously sitting here being lazy and typing. Well, one of my cats just MEOWED loud to get my attention AND THEN FLICKED AN ORNAMENT OFF THE TREE! He stared at me completely dead-pan as he did it too! Ha ha! I'm telling you it was in protest for the late meal.
> 
> I better go feed some beasties!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bet he kept an eye on you for a while after that!
> Police protection.


I'm just glad they didn't ask me to tell them what was in the bag , and say to me '......anything you say will be taken down!!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Another time also in M&S with a sister, we separated so she rang me to find out which part of the store I was in to which I innocently replied "I'm just going through men's underwear" and a man nearby burst out laughing and said I was welcome to go through his too.


I worked in the women's clothes section of C & A one Christmas hols. 
My job was to sit by the ladies changing rooms and count the number of items a lady took in, give them a matching number and collect the number and count the items on the way out. (people would try and nick stuff by wearing it under their clothes and jewellery stuffed 'accidentally' into pockets. )
Anyway it was quite entertaining at times, for though I wasn't allowed into the changing rooms on pain of death (or worse getting sacked and not paid), many women would come out to model their outfits for me and ask me what I thought. This was fine for dresses, coats, skirts and trousers, but variable for unmentionables, sometimes rather nice for me, sometimes a bit horrifying. 
One day some girl ran out with a complaint and the police were called. 
Another lady had gone in with a hand drill and had been silently drilling holes in the partition walls between the cubicles to watch the other women changing. 
Takes all sorts.


----------



## Lyn W

Ah good old C&As - all gone from the UK now I think, but they are still going strong in Amsterdam.


----------



## meech008

I made these for Christmas presents! Handmade blackboards for the grandparents, a birdhouse for my grandfather, a picture frame for my sister and her boyfriend and a peppermint sugar scrub for several ladies in the family! I've been a busy broke college student


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed now to recharge my batteries for more family pressie shopping tomorrow.
So I will see you all soon.
Take care and enjoy the rest of your evening/night
Nos da


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed now to recharge my batteries for more family pressie shopping tomorrow.
> So I will see you all soon.
> Take care and enjoy the rest of your evening/night
> Nos da


Night Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Much nicer than shop bought things, very original and extra special because of your thought and hard work.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Night Lyn!


Night night meech speak soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah good old C&As - all gone from the UK now I think, but they are still going strong in Amsterdam.


Yep, all over the place in Europe, but gone from the UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> View attachment 159438
> I made these for Christmas presents! Handmade blackboards for the grandparents, a birdhouse for my grandfather, a picture frame for my sister and her boyfriend and a peppermint sugar scrub for several ladies in the family! I've been a busy broke college student


But they look really professional and lovely! 
Great presents, Meech, i'd be happy to receive any of those!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed now to recharge my batteries for more family pressie shopping tomorrow.
> So I will see you all soon.
> Take care and enjoy the rest of your evening/night
> Nos da


Nos da, Lyn, see you tomorrow and good luck with your shopping. 
i'm on the same mission, i expect.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But they look really professional and lovely!
> Great presents, Meech, i'd be happy to receive any of those!


Thanks  I've been working on them for a few weeks! 

I can send you some sugar scrub


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks  I've been working on them for a few weeks!
> 
> I can send you some sugar scrub


Had to Google it!!! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had to Google it!!!
> Thanks!!!


It'll make your skin oh so soft! And smell like peppermint


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It'll make your skin oh so soft! And smell like peppermint


My skin is as soft and smooth as silky the silkworms favourite silk pyjamas! 
But, I must confess, it doesn't smell of peppermint.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My skin is as soft and smooth as silky the silkworms favourite silk pyjamas!
> But, I must confess, it doesn't smell of peppermint.


Well you don't know what you're missing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well you don't know what you're missing


I'll try anything once!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> View attachment 159436


I love the brief pause before he knocks the cup off!

I have this very sweet fat white cat that is evil at breakfast time. She quickly learned that I have no problem ignoring her and rolling over to sleep some more, so the stinker always goes into my KIDS ROOM and tries to wake them up. She was the worst when I had a young toddler. If the toddler is awake...everyone is awake and she gets fed faster....EV-IL like the FRU-Its of the DEV-IL!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I worked in the women's clothes section of C & A one Christmas hols.
> My job was to sit by the ladies changing rooms and count the number of items a lady took in, give them a matching number and collect the number and count the items on the way out. (people would try and nick stuff by wearing it under their clothes and jewellery stuffed 'accidentally' into pockets. )
> Anyway it was quite entertaining at times, for though I wasn't allowed into the changing rooms on pain of death (or worse getting sacked and not paid), many women would come out to model their outfits for me and ask me what I thought. This was fine for dresses, coats, skirts and trousers, but variable for unmentionables, sometimes rather nice for me, sometimes a bit horrifying.
> One day some girl ran out with a complaint and the police were called.
> Another lady had gone in with a hand drill and had been silently drilling holes in the partition walls between the cubicles to watch the other women changing.
> Takes all sorts.


EEEEEEWwwww...creepy!!!

I also think it's odd that they gave this job to a guy! Seriously-I would have felt weird handing a young guy the bras that I didn't want and I suspect he'd probably feel weird taking them to be shelved


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> View attachment 159438
> I made these for Christmas presents! Handmade blackboards for the grandparents, a birdhouse for my grandfather, a picture frame for my sister and her boyfriend and a peppermint sugar scrub for several ladies in the family! I've been a busy broke college student


CUTE Michelle! My girls would love to have something like that in their rooms!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed now to recharge my batteries for more family pressie shopping tomorrow.
> So I will see you all soon.
> Take care and enjoy the rest of your evening/night
> Nos da


Night, Lyn! Great stories!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> It'll make your skin oh so soft! And smell like peppermint


BUT DON'T EAT IT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> EEEEEEWwwww...creepy!!!
> 
> I also think it's odd that they gave this job to a guy! Seriously-I would have felt weird handing a young guy the bras that I didn't want and I suspect he'd probably feel weird taking them to be shelved


Didn't bother me at all. 
it was forbidden for a guy to do that job, but I got given it one day when there were a shortage of available girls, or something, and i proved so popular, subtle and inconspicuous when needed, that they kept me on it. 
As far as i'm aware, nobody complained and it was only two weeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roommates! 
Night night Cold Dark Room !
i'm rather weary, so I bis you adieu and hope to see you all in the morning. 
Take care!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

This is a new world . Guys do girl work and girls do guys work . Hell some girls look like dudes and some dudes look like girls . No job is to big or to small when it comes to making a living .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> This is a new world . Guys do girl work and girls do guys work . Hell some girls look like dudes and some dudes look like girls . No job is to big or to small when it comes to making a living .


Well that was thirty years ago and I rather hope I didn't look too much like a girl and yeah, i was grateful for the holiday job. I've swept streets, done washing up in kitchens and cleaned toilets, so not proud at all! And i enjoyed them.
Though I did have a job in a cake factory once that was awful, but only because the people were really horrid.
Night night!


----------



## mike taylor

That's what I'm talking about . No job to big or to small around here .


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning guys.
3 days 'till Christmas!

Saw this and thought it was quite funny:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> That's what I'm talking about . No job to big or to small around here .


Quite.
A job is a job.
Too many people are too fussy these days.
"ooh, i couldn't do that, it's beneath me!".
Even here in Morocco, where unemployment is 40%, most people will not do certain jobs, many will only work in a government job and others won't work except good money even if they have no qualifications and no experience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!


Good morning, John!! 
I'm feeling much better today and just one lesson, starting nowish, and then off for a week! 
Huurrahhhhh !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys.
> 3 days 'till Christmas!
> 
> Saw this and thought it was quite funny:
> View attachment 159508


Most amusing! 
Morning, Spud's Mum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, all.
See you in two hours after my lesson!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
back at it again.
Miss Suki wanted to play all through the night. So I'm pretty tired.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> back at it again.
> Miss Suki wanted to play all through the night. So I'm pretty tired.


Hi Ed, My sister's dog Fudge is coming to stay with me today for Xmas, she sleeps in my room and settles quickly but she snores very loudly, so I expect I'll be having a few disturbed nights too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I feel for you. I'm a very light sleeper.
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel for you. I'm a very light sleeper.
> How are you?


Good thanks Ed. Just having a quick cuppa before I hit the shops again - mainly shop vouchers today for nephews and nieces so not too demanding. They have so much these days that I don't know what to get them anymore so they can choose for themselves. I don't see many of them very often now but I just can't bring myself to leave anyone out.


----------



## Lyn W

When do you finish for the holiday Ed?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!!
> I'm feeling much better today and just one lesson, starting nowish, and then off for a week!
> Huurrahhhhh !!!!!




happy days


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, My sister's dog Fudge is coming to stay with me today for Xmas, she sleeps in my room and settles quickly but she snores very loudly, so I expect I'll be having a few disturbed nights too.




we're getting to doggy sit over new year


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> When do you finish for the holiday Ed?


I'm off this Wednesday, Thursday and Friday with the weekend and I'm off NEXT Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.
All my shopping is done. I just write and mail checks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We bought the puppy for our Christmas.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we're getting to doggy sit over new year


Morning John. Fudge will be home by then. I may go away for New Year if Lola can come, and if someone else includes my nephew or he will be on his own. Life isn't as simple as just throwing a bag in the car and taking off anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off this Wednesday, Thursday and Friday with the weekend and I'm off NEXT Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.
> All my shopping is done. I just write and mail checks.


Quite a nice break, time to get over the Xmas day and New years Eve food and drink and late night excesses - although I know you don't drink much. Do you have plans for New Years Eve? I prefer NY to Xmas but had very quiet ones the last couple of years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I tend not to celebrate either.
The new year doesn't excite me and Christmas is so excessive. (And so NOT about Christ)
No plans.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We probably wont see Kellys kids or the grandkids because Kelly is having some issues with her daughter. 
Its going to be at least 85 degrees on Christmas day.
At least if it were cold outside there would be a feeling of Christmas.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I tend not to celebrate either.
> The new year doesn't excite me and Christmas is so excessive. (And so NOT about Christ)
> No plans.


Know what you mean - it's sad to see families who are on the bread line getting themselves into debt just so their spoilt kids can have all the designer and hi tech stuff. All kids are interested in is how much they had spent on them. I never ask what my class had when I go back to school because some have a lot and others next to nothing. I stopped asking early in my teaching career when the kids were all listing everything they had, but one boy when it came to him said it wasn't his turn this year so he had nothing because his brother did. He did have some late pressies though from a secret Santa


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> We probably wont see Kellys kids or the grandkids because Kelly is having some issues with her daughter.
> Its going to be at least 85 degrees on Christmas day.
> At least if it were cold outside there would be a feeling of Christmas.


It's going to be very soggy here, no let up in the rain until next week I think. I once spent Xmas in South Africa where it was scorching but it didn't feel right being in the pool sipping Martinis on Xmas Day. Wet in the UK as it is I don't think I'd like to do a hot and sunny Xmas again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My Christmas
Trying to match Sukis look of surprise!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Know what you mean - it's sad to see families who are on the bread line getting themselves into debt just so their spoilt kids can have all the designer and hi tech stuff. All kids are interested in is how much they had spent on them. I never ask what my class had when I go back to school because some have a lot and others next to nothing. I stopped asking early in my teaching career when the kids were all listing everything they had, but one boy when it came to him said it wasn't his turn this year so he had nothing because his brother did. He did have some late pressies though from a secret Santa


That is a really wonderful story.


----------



## Lyn W

Maybe Xmas will be a time for putting things right and reconciliation so hopefully you will see them.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Christmas


LOL I think you both need a bit of tinsel to add the finishing touch!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> LOL I think you both need a bit of tinsel to add the finishing touch!


I need a little more work than that.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I need a little more work than that.


Bigger ears definitely! Then we could wish you Happy New Ears!!


----------



## johnandjade

had enough off this lad, 3 times I've chinned him today... the boss is getting told I don't want him here anymore I give up!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> had enough off this lad, 3 times I've chinned him today... the boss is getting told I don't want him here anymore I give up!


What's he doing?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had enough off this lad, 3 times I've chinned him today... the boss is getting told I don't want him here anymore I give up!


Sorry your not having a good day John, it must be very frustrating.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better go and get started on the shopping so that Fudge isn't waiting too long for me to pick her up.
If it dries up a little I think I nice walk is in the cards later too.
So have a good (or better) day, Ed and John and will speak soon.
TTFN!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bye Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> back at it again.
> Miss Suki wanted to play all through the night. So I'm pretty tired.


Morning, Ed! 
Suki needs a load of exercise before bedtime, all day probably!
Wear her out. 
But of course that's not possible for you. 
Or she just has unlimited energy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, My sister's dog Fudge is coming to stay with me today for Xmas, she sleeps in my room and settles quickly but she snores very loudly, so I expect I'll be having a few disturbed nights too.


Good afternoon, Lyn! 
Got your shopping done, yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks Ed. Just having a quick cuppa before I hit the shops again - mainly shop vouchers today for nephews and nieces so not too demanding. They have so much these days that I don't know what to get them anymore so they can choose for themselves. I don't see many of them very often now but I just can't bring myself to leave anyone out.


Aaah
Question answered.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wonder what she is getting US?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Know what you mean - it's sad to see families who are on the bread line getting themselves into debt just so their spoilt kids can have all the designer and hi tech stuff. All kids are interested in is how much they had spent on them. I never ask what my class had when I go back to school because some have a lot and others next to nothing. I stopped asking early in my teaching career when the kids were all listing everything they had, but one boy when it came to him said it wasn't his turn this year so he had nothing because his brother did. He did have some late pressies though from a secret Santa


No Christmas here for 99% of people, they don't do birthdays and for New Year it's a cake. 
So we miss out on the good and bad aspects of a 'Western' commercialized Christmas. 
But, even here, commercial aspects are sneaking in. 
For the Eid, when you sacrifice an animal, it is considered bad form to sacrifice only a chicken so families get themselves seriously in debt to purchase a lamb, while richer families compete to see who can buy the biggest or most expensive sheep, or two sheep, or a cow, then a cow and a sheep ............etc. All very sad and far from the religion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's going to be very soggy here, no let up in the rain until next week I think. I once spent Xmas in South Africa where it was scorching but it didn't feel right being in the pool sipping Martinis on Xmas Day. Wet in the UK as it is I don't think I'd like to do a hot and sunny Xmas again.


Gosh, i would never do a cold UK Christmas again, not for all the tea in China.
Mind you, I did a Christmas in Poland, and that was indescribably cold. 
Hot sunny Christmas, please!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Aside from the actual sacrificing. It all sounds about the same, doesn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Christmas
> Trying to match Sukis look of surprise!


A reasonable approximation.
But your ears don't cut it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Trust me. A hot and sunny Christmas aint all that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had enough off this lad, 3 times I've chinned him today... the boss is getting told I don't want him here anymore I give up!


Oh, no! 
And just before Christmas, too! 
But you've got to do your job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'd better go and get started on the shopping so that Fudge isn't waiting too long for me to pick her up.
> If it dries up a little I think I nice walk is in the cards later too.
> So have a good (or better) day, Ed and John and will speak soon.
> TTFN!!


Walking in the cards ?
Is that your mark, instead of a signature for your Christmas cards, or has your pen run out ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder what she is getting US?


US ?
The United States ?
I'm not fussy, anything would be nice. 
(except vouchers, couldn't use them here.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Aside from the actual sacrificing. It all sounds about the same, doesn't it?


Sadly, it's getting that way, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Trust me. A hot and sunny Christmas aint all that!


Oh yes it is!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh yes it is!!!!


It's supposed to be 85 plus on Christmas day here.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's he doing?




we have an auto wash machine for the cars... he'll sit in the queue and then sit in car while getting washed... told him to stop wasting time and come do some work while cars in line/ getting washed. 


'profanity that, that means im running back forth!'


...exactly! i can do it so can you! 

still at. fun times


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sorry your not having a good day John, it must be very frustrating.




tis ok  , made up a playlist from ACDC to ZZ top, im quite happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's supposed to be 85 plus on Christmas day here.


I'd love that.
They're predicting 65 here, which is quite reasonable, not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis ok  , made up a playlist from ACDC to ZZ top, im quite happy


Your optimism is inspiring!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's supposed to be 85 plus on Christmas day here.




think we are due another storm :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your optimism is inspiring!




that and i'll be telling the boss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that and i'll be telling the boss


Sadly, I think you have no choice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, I think you have no choice.




had his chance. 

that you all finished and on holiday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had his chance.
> 
> that you all finished and on holiday?


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's correct.
But now I should go up to the New Town to do some shopping for wifey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's correct.
> But now I should go up to the New Town to do some shopping for wifey.


You didn't already get her gift?
Kellys final gift (There were many) are transmission parts and gaskets for her motorcycle. I'm making it shift easier for her and her tiny feet. 
Tiny compared to my Sasquatch feet.
Not very romantic or anything. But something she wanted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You didn't already get her gift?
> Kellys final gift (There were many) are transmission parts and gaskets for her motorcycle. I'm making it shift easier for her and her tiny feet.
> Tiny compared to my Sasquatch feet.
> Not very romantic or anything. But something she wanted.


I've got wifey several things already, but been putting off the New Town for the other things to the last minute, as usual. 
Should get it done today though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys! I'm exhausted today. I've been moving around a lot and I couldn't sleep well last night


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Howdy Abdulla!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! I'm exhausted today. I've been moving around a lot and I couldn't sleep well last night


Oh, dear! 
Can you get some sleep this afternoon ?
Hi, Abdulla!


----------



## Abdulla6169

How's everyone? Hope your all okay!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Can you get some sleep this afternoon ?
> Hi, Abdulla!


My body doesn't do naps! Lol 
I'm really hoping you and wifey are all okay now! <3


----------



## Abdulla6169

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy Abdulla!!


Hiya Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy Abdulla!!


Oh, Ed, i forgot to tell you, I tasted Mountain Dew for the first time whilst in Spain.


Far, far too sweet for me, I'm afraid, though i know you go for a low cal variety.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya Ed!


Fine here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Ed, i forgot to tell you, I tasted Mountain Dew for the first time whilst in Spain.
> View attachment 159517
> 
> Far, far too sweet for me, I'm afraid, though i know you go for a low cal variety.


Electric Citrus may be a different flavored variety. There are a few.
Yes. It is very sweet. (Not the diet version so much.)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's correct.
> But now I should go up to the New Town to do some shopping for wifey.




good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> How's everyone? Hope your all okay!


Very well today, thanks.
Got to go and do the rest of my Christmas shopping though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> My body doesn't do naps! Lol
> I'm really hoping you and wifey are all okay now! <3


Yep, all fine.
As long as I'm good over her huge Christmas holidays (finishes 18th Jan), i'll be ok!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well today, thanks.
> Got to go and do the rest of my Christmas shopping though.


Wish I could help you with shopping! I usually shop till I drop .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Electric Citrus may be a different flavored variety. There are a few.
> Yes. It is very sweet. (Not the diet version so much.)


Twas the only one they had, wifey spotted it and remembered your liking of it! 
So we bought one to share.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas the only one they had, wifey spotted it and remembered your liking of it!
> So we bought one to share.


When I used to weigh a bit more, I'd drink sugar-free red bull to keep me going sometimes. Pretty sure if I had a can right now I'd faint, so no more sugar free energy drinks for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good luck!


I'm just stepping outside for a while.
I may be some time................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas the only one they had, wifey spotted it and remembered your liking of it!
> So we bought one to share.


Very nice of you guys to think of me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Wish I could help you with shopping! I usually shop till I drop .


I wish you could too!
I hate the New Town.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> When I used to weigh a bit more, I'd drink sugar-free red bull to keep me going sometimes. Pretty sure if I had a can right now I'd faint, so no more sugar free energy drinks for me.


I don't like any of those either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very nice of you guys to think of me.


Never to be forgotten, Ed.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't like any of those either.


Hmm. I'm overcoming my caffeine addiction with green tea and ginger. What do you usually prefer to drink though?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hmm. I'm overcoming my caffeine addiction with green tea and ginger. What do you usually prefer to drink though?


Coffee, beer, whisky, wine and sometimes Coca Cola.
Very little else.
Juice occasionally in the summer.
I hate water.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Water. Iced tea without sugar and diet Coke, Mountain dew or diet Root Beer.
I also drink about 6-10 beers a year. Budweiser.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Water. Iced tea without sugar and diet Coke, Mountain dew or diet Root Beer.
> I also drink about 6-10 beers a year. Budweiser.


Kind of the polar opposite to mine!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I usually drink flavored water (it's okay, 0 cals for something that tastes good is great in my opinion), teas, ginger, coffee (it's not really coffee, it's milk and sugar and cream and hot chocolate with a dash of coffee, I can't handle strong coffee)... Hmm.... Smoothies, especially banana smoothies with peanut butter. I'm addicted to those. 
And the occasional Diet Coke when I go out, which I regret on the way back home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I usually drink flavored water (it's okay, 0 cals for something that tastes good is great in my opinion), teas, ginger, coffee (it's not really coffee, it's milk and sugar and cream and hot chocolate with a dash of coffee, I can't handle strong coffee)... Hmm.... Smoothies, especially banana smoothies with peanut butter. I'm addicted to those.
> And the occasional Diet Coke when I go out, which I regret on the way back home.


Sorry, but bleuch!!! 
Though tea's ok sometimes.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Electric Citrus may be a different flavored variety. There are a few.
> Yes. It is very sweet. (Not the diet version so much.)




They kinda got crazy there for a while


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to the New Town.
See you guys when i get back...................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wish everyone here a very nice, though early Merry Christmas or whatever you will be celebrating this holiday!
I'll be offline until January 28th.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish everyone here a very nice, though early Merry Christmas or whatever you will be celebrating this holiday!
> I'll be offline until January 28th.




all the best mr ed  hope you have a cracker


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just stepping outside for a while.
> I may be some time................




no!!! you have to return


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello all. How is everyone doing today? I can't believe the weather here in Michigan. It's going to be 60 tomorrow. Very weird but I'm not complaining


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello all. How is everyone doing today? I can't believe the weather here in Michigan. It's going to be 60 tomorrow. Very weird but I'm not complaining




i was in a t shirt all day in Scotland! I'm good, more important how are you??


----------



## johnandjade

guess which window is fidos...


----------



## johnandjade

ahh, home,fed, just about finished homework...

bud and a wee bitta stairway blasting \m/\m/ 

oh, our new year tree is up, i made the star


----------



## johnandjade

ohhh yes


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> ohhh yes


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> View attachment 159438
> I made these for Christmas presents! Handmade blackboards for the grandparents, a birdhouse for my grandfather, a picture frame for my sister and her boyfriend and a peppermint sugar scrub for several ladies in the family! I've been a busy broke college student



Very cool! I admire creative people. My dad's like that. I've saved a little money by raiding my yarn stash for neckwarmers and hats, but that's just following a pattern. Nothing artistic about it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish everyone here a very nice, though early Merry Christmas or whatever you will be celebrating this holiday!
> I'll be offline until January 28th.


Wow, Ed!!!!
That's a huge break !
We'll miss you loads.
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
Have a smashing holiday and love to Suki, Bertha, the other torts and, of course, Kelly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no!!! you have to return


i'm back.
i'm in shock, but i'm back.
So, so tired, but only one more thing to get, i reckon, plus a few stocking fillers locally. 
What a nightmare, but just about done.
mercy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Brilliant, I love that movie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello all. How is everyone doing today? I can't believe the weather here in Michigan. It's going to be 60 tomorrow. Very weird but I'm not complaining


Afternoon, Shannon! 
Feeling good today! 
Christmas shopping about done, wifey should be happy and I survived the horrors of the New Town. 
Still lovely weather here, but we need rain, badly. 
Soon be Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess which window is fidos...
> View attachment 159525


Wonderful! 
Not too hard to spot the spot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh, home,fed, just about finished homework...
> 
> bud and a wee bitta stairway blasting \m/\m/
> 
> oh, our new year tree is up, i made the star
> View attachment 159531


Good star. 
Not sure wifey would approve though.
She decorates the tree and we have an Angel on top, but I can add my Santa Pink Panther and a Weeping Angel (from Doctor Who). 
(not the Santa Pink Panther).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159532


Got all of this stuff!
It's a kind of magic.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm back.
> i'm in shock, but i'm back.
> So, so tired, but only one more thing to get, i reckon, plus a few stocking fillers locally.
> What a nightmare, but just about done.
> mercy!




I don't envy you at all  , i only have to get 2 things total... that's my intire Christmas shopping. at least you're just about done now and can relax. no lessons woohoo !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Very cool! I admire creative people. My dad's like that. I've saved a little money by raiding my yarn stash for neckwarmers and hats, but that's just following a pattern. Nothing artistic about it!


I'm very good at creating a mess if that counts.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good star.
> Not sure wifey would approve though.
> She decorates the tree and we have an Angel on top, but I can add my Santa Pink Panther and a Weeping Angel (from Doctor Who).
> (not the Santa Pink Panther).




when telling people how my name is spelled, i say like the pink panther... sellers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I don't envy you at all  , i only have to get 2 things total... that's my intire Christmas shopping. at least you're just about done now and can relax. no lessons woohoo !!!


Yes, i'm good, though i've just realized i've forgotten Ilyass, who's a good friend and will get me a present and visit over the hols.
Might have to give him some fossils, as he's the guy I teach palaeo and he's now a keen collector.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got all of this stuff!
> It's a kind of magic.




i was raised with queen. my step dad has good taste


... he must do, he married my mum!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i'm good, though i've just realized i've forgotten Ilyass, who's a good friend and will get me a present and visit over the hols.
> Might have to give him some fossils, as he's the guy I teach palaeo and he's now a keen collector.




I'm sure he'll love it! especially if from your personal collection


----------



## johnandjade

I have actually thought of a way to give all you guys a wee pressy! don't worry its not another doddgy pic!

I know it sounds ominous but hopefully it'll be fun and raise a


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure he'll love it! especially if from your personal collection


Mmmmmm, i should be able to find something, or I can buy something in the medina with lots of lovely haggling, but there's little good stuff there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I have actually thought of a way to give all you guys a wee pressy! don't worry its not another doddgy pic!
> 
> I know it sounds ominous but hopefully it'll be fun and raise a


Just your company is enough, John!


----------



## johnandjade

... couldn't waste the chance to use the joke...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmm, i should be able to find something, or I can buy something in the medina with lots of lovely haggling, but there's little good stuff there.




pebble from the garden, tell him it as yet 'unclassified'


----------



## johnandjade

... thats ma da


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pebble from the garden, tell him it as yet 'unclassified'


Hmmm.
Hopefully i've taught him well enough to know the difference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... thats ma da
> View attachment 159541


Nice!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Hopefully i've taught him well enough to know the difference.




I don't doubt it for a second, even miss womblyn in another country from you is clued up on them


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I don't doubt it for a second, even miss womblyn in another country from you is clued up on them




...and I bought the DVD


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice!




guys brilliant, him and my mum actually get called rab and mary doll! (to each other as well)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...and I bought the DVD


You did indeed!!!!
Most splendid!


----------



## johnandjade

hammer to fall 

out of beer


----------



## johnandjade

just found a bottle of one legged pirate! can't be for Christmas, it's already open


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just found a bottle of one legged pirate! can't be for Christmas, it's already open


Hurrrrrrraaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
Problem solved.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrraaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
> Problem solved.




hopefully this bottle doesn't come with food poisoning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully this bottle doesn't come with food poisoning


oh, ho, ho ho!


----------



## johnandjade

and we're on to kind of magic! makes me want to watch highlander!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> oh, ho, ho ho!




the festivities are contagious!!


----------



## johnandjade

how does santa tend to his garden??

with his ho ho hoe's !


----------



## johnandjade

and now i wanna watch flash gorden!!! death to ming!!! (and the mancave)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the festivities are contagious!!


Yes, i'm often compared to Santa on account of being stick thin, not wearing red and having an aversion to children. 
But i suppose I do have a beard and am fond of reindeer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now i wanna watch flash gorden!!! death to ming!!! (and the mancave)


Never seen that (well only the old black and white episodic version).


----------



## johnandjade

decisions decisions


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159552
> 
> 
> 
> decisions decisions


Well I'd go for Flash Gordon, as i've seen the others.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i'm often compared to Santa on account of being stick thin, not wearing red and having an aversion to children.
> But i suppose I do have a beard and am fond of reindeer.




just not in the traditional sense


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just not in the traditional sense


Absolutely. 
I eat reindeer!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well I'd go for Flash Gordon, as i've seen the others.




make it so' 
make it so'


... make it soo!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely.
> I eat reindeer!




santa asked mrs claue what the weather looks like,

she looks out the window and says......???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> santa asked mrs claue what the weather looks like,
> 
> she looks out the window and says......???


It looks like rain dear.


----------



## johnandjade

nope, flash doesn't have subtitles  that and 'who wants to live forever' just started )


----------



## johnandjade

ok so, apart from the film the rock...

has sean connery actually ever played a scotish character or even tryed to hide the voissshhhheee??


----------



## johnandjade

sometimes, just sometimes,life smiles on you ... 




and found out stevie wonder superstitious syncs rather well with the first fight scene in highlander


----------



## johnandjade

can't forget the auld man,




he pointed drove past the castle with me  


just wish we stopped!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope, flash doesn't have subtitles  that and 'who wants to live forever' just started )


Why do you need subtitles ?
And what on earth is 'who wants to live forever' ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok so, apart from the film the rock...
> 
> has sean connery actually ever played a scotish character or even tryed to hide the voissshhhheee??


Can't think of one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why do you need subtitles ?
> And what on earth is 'who wants to live forever' ?




queen song, in soundtrack for film

films I've watched a lot I'll have music on as well, like to confuse myself


----------



## johnandjade

thats the castle from the film we never stopped at


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> CUTE Michelle! My girls would love to have something like that in their rooms!


Thanks! It was pretty simple to make and I think they'll really enjoy it! We had a ton of blackboard paint leftover from the wedding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> queen song, in soundtrack for film
> 
> films I've watched a lot I'll have music on as well, like to confuse myself


I understand.
And I love the song, just didn't realize it was in the film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks! It was pretty simple to make and I think they'll really enjoy it! We had a ton of blackboard paint leftover from the wedding.


Evening, Michelle!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thanks! It was pretty simple to make and I think they'll really enjoy it! We had a ton of blackboard paint leftover from the wedding.



a great idea and job well done!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand.
> And I love the song, just didn't realize it was in the film.



one of my favs


----------



## meech008

W Shaw said:


> Very cool! I admire creative people. My dad's like that. I've saved a little money by raiding my yarn stash for neckwarmers and hats, but that's just following a pattern. Nothing artistic about it!


Thanks! Creative might be a bit of a stretch for me  but it was fun. Pinterest is a great thing!


----------



## johnandjade

changing language is also fun to spice things up, I've learned a few words and sayings this way...


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Michelle!





johnandjade said:


> a great idea and job well done!!


Good evening! I've finally finished wrapping all of the presents except for the birdhouse which isn't quite finished yet. I'm pooped! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of my favs


Might listen to some Queen.
Oh, no, wifey's back! 
Maybe later after i've made her coffee and had a chat.
She loves them, too.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thanks! Creative might be a bit of a stretch for me  but it was fun. Pinterest is a great thing!




we are on a shoe string just now, jade recently got into making candles... presses sorted  you have done brilliantly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> changing language is also fun to spice things up, I've learned a few words and sayings this way...
> View attachment 159559
> View attachment 159560


Yeah, i do this. 
great way to pick up a few foreign words and practice languages i'm not using and often funny, too!


----------



## jaizei

Have y'all picked a movie for this weeks movie night?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> ok so, apart from the film the rock...
> 
> has sean connery actually ever played a scotish character or even tryed to hide the voissshhhheee??


The accent wasn't as strong when he was younger. Here he being kinda dreamy and singing as an Irish character...

"She's my dear my darlin' one...her eyes are sparklin' full of fun..."





huh! He has a less goofy Bruce Campbell quality I never noticed before!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good evening! I've finally finished wrapping all of the presents except for the birdhouse which isn't quite finished yet. I'm pooped! How is everyone?


Good.
Nearly finished my shopping, last bits tomorrow and then my wrapping. 
Exhausting, isn't it ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Might listen to some Queen.
> Oh, no, wifey's back!
> Maybe later after i've made her coffee and had a chat.
> She loves them, too.




im due a drunk jade home soon, and she won her first game.... 


gonna be a late one i fear


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have y'all picked a movie for this weeks movie night?


Christmas night ?
All a bit busy at the moment.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Are you guys doing another movie night????


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Have y'all picked a movie for this weeks movie night?




never seen it! im in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> The accent wasn't as strong when he was younger. Here he being kinda dreamy and singing as an Irish character...
> 
> "She's my dear my darlin' one...her eyes are sparklin' full of fun..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh! He has a less goofy Bruce Campbell quality I never noticed before!


He often does Irish characters, but not often actually playing a Scot.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Are you guys doing another movie night????



I imagine it'll be like 'everyone goes to see Star Wars on Friday' last week. I find your lack of commitment disturbing.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Are you guys doing another movie night????



Though thus far it is more successful than the 'book club' that we had a while back.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed!
> Suki needs a load of exercise before bedtime, all day probably!
> Wear her out.
> But of course that's not possible for you.
> Or she just has unlimited energy.


You could buy her a treadmill an she could have a very leisurely walk but for hours!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Walking in the cards ?
> Is that your mark, instead of a signature for your Christmas cards, or has your pen run out ?


paw prints!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> The accent wasn't as strong when he was younger. Here he being kinda dreamy and singing as an Irish character...
> 
> "She's my dear my darlin' one...her eyes are sparklin' full of fun..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh! He has a less goofy Bruce Campbell quality I never noticed before!



yeasshhhh!!!  doesn't he play a scot in the film?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I imagine it'll be like 'everyone goes to see Star Wars on Friday' last week. I find your lack of commitment disturbing.





jaizei said:


> Though thus far it is more successful than the 'book club' that we had a while back.


 

What!?!?! You guys even had a book club!?!?! Man! I'm missing all the good stuff! What did you guys attempt to read?

Now, fill me in on movie night. Is there a regular day and time etc?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> US ?
> The United States ?
> I'm not fussy, anything would be nice.
> (except vouchers, couldn't use them here.)


damn!
I suppose I'll just have to use them myself then!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> yeasshhhh!!!  doesn't he play a scot in the film?


I thought he played and Irishman. Not sure...haven't seen it since I was a wee lassy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh yes it is!!!!


Oh no it isn't! Sorry I was back at the panto for a second.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He often does Irish characters, but not often actually playing a Scot.


yeah...I can't think of any


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> What!?!?! You guys even had a book club!?!?! Man! I'm missing all the good stuff! What did you guys attempt to read?
> 
> Now, fill me in on movie night. Is there a regular day and time etc?





free for all


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> What!?!?! You guys even had a book club!?!?! Man! I'm missing all the good stuff! What did you guys attempt to read?
> 
> Now, fill me in on movie night. Is there a regular day and time etc?




I don't know that there was an official selection. The women n the forum just started going on about 50 Shades of Grey and that kind of killed the book club.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I thought he played and Irishman. Not sure...haven't seen it since I was a wee lassy




a braw wee lassie too I'll bet, a smashing biarn


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I don't know that there was an official selection. The women n the forum just started going on about 50 Shades of Grey and that kind of killed the book club.


That would kill it for me toooo....ugh...


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh no it isn't! Sorry I was back at the panto for a second.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im due a drunk jade home soon, and she won her first game....
> 
> 
> gonna be a late one i fear


Well at least she should be happy drunk!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> a braw wee lassie too I'll bet, a smashing biarn


If a sentence could be my avatar that would be it!!!


Oh I know! I'll make it my current signature!!!


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Idk I'm happy with my body. It's a bit too much work, and realistically speaking speaking, I could gain a few kilos of muscle, but my body will still be sensitive. I also think everything that happened just made my body a lot more sensitive to everything. Which is a good and bad thing, I guess.
> Edit:
> Like right now, being more sensitive than usual, I know I function 10 times better on a high protein, high fat (mostly) lifestyle. Eating suagrs and carbs makes my body hungrier, and I feel a lot more tired and faint if I have to eat a meal a bit late. But when I have a lot of protein and fat in my diet, I'm mentally sharper and I'm more active throughout the day.



Are you trying a specific diet, i.e. very low carb/keto?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> yeah...I can't think of any




I honestly ask out of curiosity, I even think james bond was English?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Are you guys doing another movie night????


We will, but not yet, too much to do.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish everyone here a very nice, though early Merry Christmas or whatever you will be celebrating this holiday!
> I'll be offline until January 28th.


Merry Christmas Ed, Kelly, Suki bertha and all the other torts!
and hope you have a very happy and peaceful 2016!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> If a sentence could be my avatar that would be it!!!
> 
> 
> Oh I know! I'll make it my current signature!!!




my favourite is from bravehart.. 

'tis good Scottish weather! the rain is falling straight down, slightly to the side'


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> I honestly ask out of curiosity, I even think james bond was English?


I took it the way it was intended. I was trying to think of a Scottish role too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh LOOK! My signature worked! Heeee hee!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Are you trying a specific diet, i.e. very low carb/keto?




my BMI is >14, had to sign wavers for surgery.... 

eat, eat and have desert!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> my BMI is >14, had to sign wavers for surgery....
> 
> eat, eat and have desert!


YES! Please have some dessert!!!!!

I don't even want to know what my BMI is. I'm pretty much ignoring it as long as I can still hike up the mountain


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gotta run! Have a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I don't doubt it for a second, even miss womblyn in another country from you is clued up on them


yes ....well....no wild guesses at all from me....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well I'd go for Flash Gordon, as i've seen the others.


Gordon's alive?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Though thus far it is more successful than the 'book club' that we had a while back.


And that entailed ?
or didn't .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could buy her a treadmill an she could have a very leisurely walk but for hours!


Good plan! 
i want one of those for Tidgy.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thanks! It was pretty simple to make and I think they'll really enjoy it! We had a ton of blackboard paint leftover from the wedding.


Hi meech how was the blackboard paint used at your wedding?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> one of my favs


Great song - It's on my funeral list hopefully not needed for along time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> What!?!?! You guys even had a book club!?!?! Man! I'm missing all the good stuff! What did you guys attempt to read?
> 
> Now, fill me in on movie night. Is there a regular day and time etc?


We've only done it once, the Friday before last with 'Beetlejuice', but only 3 of us joined in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> damn!
> I suppose I'll just have to use them myself then!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Have y'all picked a movie for this weeks movie night?


Blocked in UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh no it isn't! Sorry I was back at the panto for a second.


Though that might cause a reaction. 
I miss panto.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I don't know that there was an official selection. The women n the forum just started going on about 50 Shades of Grey and that kind of killed the book club.


I am not surprised.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> What!?!?! You guys even had a book club!?!?! Man! I'm missing all the good stuff! What did you guys attempt to read?
> 
> Now, fill me in on movie night. Is there a regular day and time etc?


We can't read in here it's too dark!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I don't know that there was an official selection. The women n the forum just started going on about 50 Shades of Grey and that kind of killed the book club.


I read the horse version - 50 Shades of Hay


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> If a sentence could be my avatar that would be it!!!
> 
> 
> Oh I know! I'll make it my current signature!!!


And you did !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I honestly ask out of curiosity, I even think james bond was English?


Yep, painfully so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas Ed, Kelly, Suki bertha and all the other torts!
> and hope you have a very happy and peaceful 2016!


Snap-ish.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> we are on a shoe string just now, jade recently got into making candles... presses sorted  you have done brilliantly!


I LOVE candles!!!!! Sooo much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Gotta run! Have a great day!


Enjoy your day!
have fun.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Nearly finished my shopping, last bits tomorrow and then my wrapping.
> Exhausting, isn't it ?


Very much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yes ....well....no wild guesses at all from me....


You were quite good! 
Except for the pterosaur and the armadillo scute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blocked in UK


And here.
(though I could get a copy if we decide to go with it)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We can't read in here it's too dark!


We can do braille book club. 
Or read by jellyfish light.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I LOVE candles!!!!! Sooo much


Wifey, too! 
And Tidgy gets a scented candle for Christmas.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech how was the blackboard paint used at your wedding?


Hi Lyn! We made wedding favors with mason jars. We pained them with blackboard paint and wrote each guests name on one as a place card. Later during the wedding we had them fill up their jars from the candy bar.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey, too!
> And Tidgy gets a scented candle for Christmas.


What smell does she get? Ben has a beer scented one.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! We made wedding favors with mason jars. We pained them with blackboard paint and wrote each guests name on one as a place card. Later during the wedding we had them fill up their jars from the candy bar.


Great idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! We made wedding favors with mason jars. We pained them with blackboard paint and wrote each guests name on one as a place card. Later during the wedding we had them fill up their jars from the candy bar.


What a lovely idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What smell does she get? Ben has a beer scented one.


Last year she had Cinnamon and as she liked it so much we've got her another one the same.
She sniffs it on Christmas morning (unlit) and then we light it outside her enclosure.
The aroma seems to perk her up, she gains appetite and watches the candle flame when it's raised up.
Nonsense, i know , but it's a new part of our Christmas now.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Great idea!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely idea!


It's a nice way to do things a little differently and not break the budget  I'll have to show you guys pictures from the wedding


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last year she had Cinnamon and as she liked it so much we've got her another one the same.
> She sniffs it on Christmas morning (unlit) and then we light it outside her enclosure.
> The aroma seems to perk her up, she gains appetite and watches the candle flame when it's raised up.
> Nonsense, i know , but it's a new part of our Christmas now.


Not nonsense! Cinnamon is known to be good for humans. Stands to reason it could be good for torts too


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's a nice way to do things a little differently and not break the budget  I'll have to show you guys pictures from the wedding


Will look forward to seeing those.


----------



## Lyn W

Time to hit the hay for me,
My lodger Fudge the dog is already sat at the bottom of the stairs waiting patiently.
So I will see you sometime tomorrow.
Night Night all.
Take care.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good star.
> Not sure wifey would approve though.
> She decorates the tree and we have an Angel on top, but I can add my Santa Pink Panther and a Weeping Angel (from Doctor Who).
> (not the Santa Pink Panther).



I don't decorate at home, but the boss wanted a tree at work last year. We used an artificial tree, so no live tree had to be sacrificed for the odd human ritual. I decorated it with real pine cones, and artificial berries, and little birds and animals tucked between the branches, a FEW traditional ball ornaments and candy canes and white garland that looked like snow on the branches -- then I put a white dove on top. Looked pretty cool -- like someone had just put a few decorations on a tree in the woods. I was afraid the boss might make me remove the little bats and mice left over from halloween, but he didn't.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Shannon!
> Feeling good today!
> Christmas shopping about done, wifey should be happy and I survived the horrors of the New Town.
> Still lovely weather here, but we need rain, badly.
> Soon be Christmas!


I wish you all a wonderful Christmas! I still have plenty to do. Not much in the spirit but trying my best. I have everyone coming over for Christmas Eve and need to get the grocery shopping done too! Christmas came too fast this year! I'm glad your well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's a nice way to do things a little differently and not break the budget  I'll have to show you guys pictures from the wedding


Yes, please!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Not nonsense! Cinnamon is known to be good for humans. Stands to reason it could be good for torts too


Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time to hit the hay for me,
> My lodger Fudge the dog is already sat at the bottom of the stairs waiting patiently.
> So I will see you sometime tomorrow.
> Night Night all.
> Take care.


Night night, Lyn.
Sleep well and see you tomorrow, i hope. 
Night, Fudge.
Be good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> I don't decorate at home, but the boss wanted a tree at work last year. We used an artificial tree, so no live tree had to be sacrificed for the odd human ritual. I decorated it with real pine cones, and artificial berries, and little birds and animals tucked between the branches, a FEW traditional ball ornaments and candy canes and white garland that looked like snow on the branches -- then I put a white dove on top. Looked pretty cool -- like someone had just put a few decorations on a tree in the woods. I was afraid the boss might make me remove the little bats and mice left over from halloween, but he didn't.


Sounds really nice.
especially if all the animals were artificial, too.
Ours is artificial and wifey goes a bit overboard with the decorations sometimes, but it looks nice and cheerful and it makes her happy. 
i'll post photos in a day or too.
(not finished it yet)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> I wish you all a wonderful Christmas! I still have plenty to do. Not much in the spirit but trying my best. I have everyone coming over for Christmas Eve and need to get the grocery shopping done too! Christmas came too fast this year! I'm glad your well


You have a great Christmas too, Shannon.
i'm sure you Christmas spirit will rise when the groceries are bought and Christmas Eve arrives! 
Have fun!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've only done it once, the Friday before last with 'Beetlejuice', but only 3 of us joined in.


I want to do it with you guys some time. If you happen to think of it, I'd appreciate being tagged when you plan the next one. No biggie, if you forget


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I want to do it with you guys some time. If you happen to think of it, I'd appreciate being tagged when you plan the next one. No biggie, if you forget


I never forget.
Consider it done.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We can do braille book club.
> Or read by jellyfish light.



Because I don't have enough plates spinning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Because I don't have enough plates spinning.


Nice! 
Better than glowing lavatory seats.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice!
> Better than glowing lavatory seats.



I actually had one of those years ago; it wasn't 'lighted' like the ones Chrissy lusts after, but it was made of glow-in-the-dark plastic.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never forget.
> Consider it done.



Better get planning.

Maybe some made-for-TV goodness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I actually had one of those years ago; it wasn't 'lighted' like the ones Chrissy lusts after, but it was made of glow-in-the-dark plastic.


i'll stick with the water fountain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Night night Cold Dark Room.
And when we wake up it will be Christmas Egg!!!! 
(explanation tomorrow) . 
hurrahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Cold Dark Roommates.
> Night night Cold Dark Room.
> And when we wake up it will be Christmas Egg!!!!
> (explanation tomorrow) .
> hurrahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!



I'd thought you'd already given up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'd thought you'd already given up.


No, just doing a bit of taxonomy.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Just wanted to share a Christmas gift I got today. It's so me


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> Are you trying a specific diet, i.e. very low carb/keto?


I don't know. I try eating lots of protein and less carbs throughout the day sometimes, but other days I just eat whatever. I just don't have much of an appetite I guess.


----------



## Abdulla6169

My heart is palpitating really bad, I'm a little shaky and tired. I look pale and my hands are cold and sweating. My parents don't want to take me to a doctor, they're busy with work, they asked me to ****ing wait. Idk what ill do. I'm hoping for the best, I can literally feel the blood in the veins of my arms with each and every heart beat. Guess who I'm nominating for worst parent of the year award?


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> My heart is palpitating really bad, I'm a little shaky and tired. I look pale and my hands are cold and sweating. My parents don't want to take me to a doctor, they're busy with work, they asked me to ****ing wait. Idk what ill do. I'm hoping for the best, I can literally feel the blood in the veins of my arms with each and every heart beat. Guess who I'm nominating for worst parent of the year award?




 maybe try some sugar??


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all!


----------



## johnandjade

Burger King for breakfast, suffering a little today due to the pirate juice last night. having to work with mr attitude again today:/ dug him up again this morning, got back chat! Christmas time, kid on the way... think he'd be motivated to keep his job.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to share a Christmas gift I got today. It's so me


So many of us really I love it!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


She doesn't really need any more does she.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't know. I try eating lots of protein and less carbs throughout the day sometimes, but other days I just eat whatever. I just don't have much of an appetite I guess.


Everything in moderation, Abdulla! Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> My heart is palpitating really bad, I'm a little shaky and tired. I look pale and my hands are cold and sweating. My parents don't want to take me to a doctor, they're busy with work, they asked me to ****ing wait. Idk what ill do. I'm hoping for the best, I can literally feel the blood in the veins of my arms with each and every heart beat. Guess who I'm nominating for worst parent of the year award?


It sounds like low blood sugar. Have you been tested for diabetes Abdulla? I'm sorry your folks don't seem very sympathetic to how you are feeling, any chance you can see your doctor without them?


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> I wish you all a wonderful Christmas! I still have plenty to do. Not much in the spirit but trying my best. I have everyone coming over for Christmas Eve and need to get the grocery shopping done too! Christmas came too fast this year! I'm glad your well


A very peaceful and enjoyable Christmas to you too Shannon. Not the easiest of times for you but sounds like you have lots of support and love around you and being busy also helps, but make sure you find some 'you' time too.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Burger King for breakfast, suffering a little today due to the pirate juice last night. having to work with mr attitude again today:/ dug him up again this morning, got back chat! Christmas time, kid on the way... think he'd be motivated to keep his job.


But its so much easier to get paid for doing nothing when your on benefits!!
Doesn't sound he has a lot of pride.

Morning John hope the BK has helped with the hangover!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> My heart is palpitating really bad, I'm a little shaky and tired. I look pale and my hands are cold and sweating. My parents don't want to take me to a doctor, they're busy with work, they asked me to ****ing wait. Idk what ill do. I'm hoping for the best, I can literally feel the blood in the veins of my arms with each and every heart beat. Guess who I'm nominating for worst parent of the year award?




Oh sweetie, can't you go yourself? Can you just walk into an ER and check yourself in? Or call for an ambulance? Don't wait, this is your health!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Just wanted to share a Christmas gift I got today. It's so me


Brilliant!!!!!
I want one of those! 
That's exactly what I'm doing right now.
just finished my coffee and am in the process of feeding my darling girl.(Tidgy, not wifey).
Then, I'll crack open a tinny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>



Absolutely horrifying. 
And I don't mean the extra finger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anne Boleyn was said to have had an extra finger, but it's probably not true. 
My father did have six fingers on each hand, and extra one grew out of the base of each of his little pinkies, but was only a lump of flesh, no bone and not movable. They tied thread around them when he was born and they dropped off just leaving a small lump at the base of each little finger.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> I don't know. I try eating lots of protein and less carbs throughout the day sometimes, but other days I just eat whatever. I just don't have much of an appetite I guess.



When you fast (or eat a very low carb diet) your body depletes its stores of glycogen and will switch to alternative sources to fuel your body (ketosis). Some of the symptoms you've described are common during this process, but usually go away after your body becomes adapted. If you fast/eat very low carb for a few days and then eat a bunch of carbs, you may be keeping yourself in a perpetual state of this, where your body isn't becoming adapted.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely horrifying.
> And I don't mean the extra finger.




You just need to be more accepting of our culture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> My heart is palpitating really bad, I'm a little shaky and tired. I look pale and my hands are cold and sweating. My parents don't want to take me to a doctor, they're busy with work, they asked me to ****ing wait. Idk what ill do. I'm hoping for the best, I can literally feel the blood in the veins of my arms with each and every heart beat. Guess who I'm nominating for worst parent of the year award?


The mom and dad of that fat girl in Cameron's video above ?
Afternoon, Abdulla.
Seriously, hope you get better soon.
Can you go to the doctor by yourself?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all!


Afternoon, John!
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Burger King for breakfast, suffering a little today due to the pirate juice last night. having to work with mr attitude again today:/ dug him up again this morning, got back chat! Christmas time, kid on the way... think he'd be motivated to keep his job.


Perhaps that's it.
Perhaps he thinks because it's Christmas he can get away with more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But its so much easier to get paid for doing nothing when your on benefits!!
> Doesn't sound he has a lot of pride.
> 
> Morning John hope the BK has helped with the hangover!


Afternoon, Lyn! 
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> my BMI is >14, had to sign wavers for surgery....
> 
> eat, eat and have desert!



I think you said you were less than 9st before and I didn't place much attention on it, but i just looked up the conversion. Oy vey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh sweetie, can't you go yourself? Can you just walk into an ER and check yourself in? Or call for an ambulance? Don't wait, this is your health!


Hi, Kathy! 
Happy Christmas Egg!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> But its so much easier to get paid for doing nothing when your on benefits!!
> Doesn't sound he has a lot of pride.
> 
> Morning John hope the BK has helped with the hangover!




it did afternoon miss womblyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You just need to be more accepting of our culture.


Mercy...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You just need to be more accepting of our culture.


Happy Christmas Egg, Cameron.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps that's it.
> Perhaps he thinks because it's Christmas he can get away with more.




not bothering with him at all anymore, his work or lack of shall be reported


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I think you said you were less than 9st before and I didn't place much attention on it, but i just looked up the conversion. Oy vey.




im built like the gable end of a cigarette paper


----------



## meech008

AbdullaAli said:


> My heart is palpitating really bad, I'm a little shaky and tired. I look pale and my hands are cold and sweating. My parents don't want to take me to a doctor, they're busy with work, they asked me to ****ing wait. Idk what ill do. I'm hoping for the best, I can literally feel the blood in the veins of my arms with each and every heart beat. Guess who I'm nominating for worst parent of the year award?


Do you have aspirin? Did they supply you with any medicine from the hospital? Nitroglycerin?


----------



## johnandjade

and happy egg day! 

...waiting in anticipation


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> When you fast (or eat a very low carb diet) your body depletes its stores of glycogen and will switch to alternative sources to fuel your body (ketosis). Some of the symptoms you've described are common during this process, but usually go away after your body becomes adapted. If you fast/eat very low carb for a few days and then eat a bunch of carbs, you may be keeping yourself in a perpetual state of this, where your body isn't becoming adapted.


Keto flu!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im built like the gable end of a cigarette paper


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Do you have aspirin? Did they supply you with any medicine from the hospital? Nitroglycerin?


Morning, Meech!!
happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When i was a small child my two younger brothers and I really loved Christmas.
Christmas Day was special, of course, and the day after was Boxing Day when we'd go to grandma's and grandad's and get more presents under their tree and have a second Christmas dinner.  The day after was Thank You Day, when we had to write all our than yous to the relatives and friends who'd sent us gifts, vouchers or money. 
Christmas Eve was busy, last minute shopping, wrapping, certain family traditions and all good fun. 
So what about the day before which was the day to get really excited about the next few days ?
What comes before an Eve ? A morn, or an afternoon didn't seem right. 
So I came up with the thought of what comes first, the chicken or the egg ?, then what comes first, the turkey or the egg?
The egg is first, so therefore Christmas Egg was the day before. ( I was only a small child).
Anyway, my brothers are long gone, now, but the tradition of a relaxing Christmas Egg continues to this day!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech!!
> happy Christmas Egg!


Morning! Happy Christmas Egg!!!!

.....what is Christmas egg?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Christmas Egg, One and All!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning! Happy Christmas Egg!!!!
> 
> .....what is Christmas egg?


Yiiiiiiiiiippppppeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Answer just above your post.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Good morning, Noel!!!!!
Happy Christmas Egg!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy!
> Happy Christmas Egg!!!!



Hello Adam!! Merry Christmas Egg to you too!! 
Sounds like you have great Christmas memories.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Christmas
> Trying to match Sukis look of surprise!


Soooo CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

my secret santa gift was received on time .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, i would never do a cold UK Christmas again, not for all the tea in China.
> Mind you, I did a Christmas in Poland, and that was indescribably cold.
> Hot sunny Christmas, please!


Go to New Zealand! It's summertime for them, so their traditional Christmas celebration is a barbecue on the beach!!!


----------



## Moozillion

We are having internet problems here at home, so I am not likely to be on much until it's sorted out. 
When I CAN get on, it will likely be in the water turtle section to help with my new turtle.
If I don't get on here before then, a very Merry Christmas to all Cold Dark Roomers!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> We are having internet problems here at home, so I am not likely to be on much until it's sorted out.
> When I CAN get on, it will likely be in the water turtle section to help with my new turtle.
> If I don't get on here before then, a very Merry Christmas to all Cold Dark Roomers!!!!!




have a great time mrs B !


----------



## johnandjade

just had the bosses right hand man on the phone, he's working with me tomorrow... show time


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When i was a small child my two younger brothers and I really loved Christmas.
> Christmas Day was special, of course, and the day after was Boxing Day when we'd go to grandma's and grandad's and get more presents under their tree and have a second Christmas dinner.  The day after was Thank You Day, when we had to write all our than yous to the relatives and friends who'd sent us gifts, vouchers or money.
> Christmas Eve was busy, last minute shopping, wrapping, certain family traditions and all good fun.
> So what about the day before which was the day to get really excited about the next few days ?
> What comes before an Eve ? A morn, or an afternoon didn't seem right.
> So I came up with the thought of what comes first, the chicken or the egg ?, then what comes first, the turkey or the egg?
> The egg is first, so therefore Christmas Egg was the day before. ( I was only a small child).
> Anyway, my brothers are long gone, now, but the tradition of a relaxing Christmas Egg continues to this day!




So hardly the sort of day one should be working on....


----------



## johnandjade

left work and it started raining.... only one thing for it. pub!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




love that film


----------



## johnandjade

heard my Christmas joke??? 

YULE love it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hello Adam!! Merry Christmas Egg to you too!!
> Sounds like you have great Christmas memories.


Thanks, Kathy! 
I have terrific memories of happy times as a young child, unfortunately, not so good, the older I got.
But I prefer to think of those happy days! 
And the more recent happy times with wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Do any of y'all have/use a dash cam?


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


>


Ohhhh! Love that show! All 3 of my children were singing in their school junior choir and couple of years ago I was chaperoning their tour around Austin where their entire show was from this movie. I still remember most of the songs. Great music/lyrics. Is everyone ready for Christmas yet? Or whatever you Guys celebrate?


----------



## johnandjade

toy store on egg day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my secret santa gift was received on time .


And very gratefully when they see the contents, I'm sure.
Good news! 
Do they know it's from you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Go to New Zealand! It's summertime for them, so their traditional Christmas celebration is a barbecue on the beach!!!


No, ta! 
It's warm enough and sunny enough here, usually! 
And I love my turkey dinner! 
Happy Christmas Egg, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We are having internet problems here at home, so I am not likely to be on much until it's sorted out.
> When I CAN get on, it will likely be in the water turtle section to help with my new turtle.
> If I don't get on here before then, a very Merry Christmas to all Cold Dark Roomers!!!!!


I'll be sure to pop into your water turtle posts, Bea
And a very happy Christmas and a Spendiferous New Year to you and yours!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant!!!!!
> I want one of those!
> That's exactly what I'm doing right now.
> just finished my coffee and am in the process of feeding my darling girl.(Tidgy, not wifey).
> Then, I'll crack open a tinny.


 I just love the shirt it's awesome!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> So hardly the sort of day one should be working on....


Quite! 
So i'm not. 
Went and finished my shopping
Just got some olives and spices to get this evening or tomorrow and then I'm done!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> A very peaceful and enjoyable Christmas to you too Shannon. Not the easiest of times for you but sounds like you have lots of support and love around you and being busy also helps, but make sure you find some 'you' time too.


Thank you Lyn and same to you and your family. You are so sweet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> left work and it started raining.... only one thing for it. pub!


Wish I could join you for a pint! 
Enjoy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Kathy!
> I have terrific memories of happy times as a young child, unfortunately, not so good, the older I got.
> But I prefer to think of those happy days!
> And the more recent happy times with wifey and Tidgy.


wibble


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Do any of y'all have/use a dash cam?




im a walker


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And very gratefully when they see the contents, I'm sure.
> Good news!
> Do they know it's from you ?




no clue other than Scotland


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Prince Adam !!! 
Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do any of y'all have/use a dash cam?


No car!
So no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Ohhhh! Love that show! All 3 of my children were singing in their school junior choir and couple of years ago I was chaperoning their tour around Austin where their entire show was from this movie. I still remember most of the songs. Great music/lyrics. Is everyone ready for Christmas yet? Or whatever you Guys celebrate?


Hiya, Ewa! 
Just about ready here! 
Today is Christmas Egg.
So a very happy Christmas Egg to you and yours!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no clue other than Scotland


Well, that narrows it down quite considerably!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I could join you for a pint!
> Enjoy!




I did, twice!


----------



## johnandjade

asda... everyone is playing 'panic buy' grrrr!


----------



## johnandjade

that's me a bad guy now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> asda... everyone is playing 'panic buy' grrrr!


None of that here! 
Except one year they ran out of sprouts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's me a bad guy now
> View attachment 159668


No, you're not.
Doing your job and so is your boss.
The lad isn't.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last year she had Cinnamon and as she liked it so much we've got her another one the same.
> She sniffs it on Christmas morning (unlit) and then we light it outside her enclosure.
> The aroma seems to perk her up, she gains appetite and watches the candle flame when it's raised up.
> Nonsense, i know , but it's a new part of our Christmas now.



Hmm... AO, I'm a scented candle/ air freshener freak, because I like my apartment to smell like pine or fir. But I've heard that scented candles and air fresheners are an absolute, never, never, never use them in a house with a tortoise because their respiratory systems are sensitive and it can kill them. So I've stopped using all of it in the couple of months I've had Ronan, It sounds like people here are saying it's actually safe for them. Does that mean I can use my candles again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Hmm... AO, I'm a scented candle/ air freshener freak, because I like my apartment to smell like pine or fir. But I've heard that scented candles and air fresheners are an absolute, never, never, never use them in a house with a tortoise because their respiratory systems are sensitive and it can kill them. So I've stopped using all of it in the couple of months I've had Ronan, It sounds like people here are saying it's actually safe for them. Does that mean I can use my candles again?


I am not saying that, no. 
Air fresheners and chemically scented candles are a definite no no, or at least from what i've heard, read and would guess at.
However some natural essential oils are seeming ok.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/essential-oils.107364/
I burn the candle outside her enclosure, ensuring ventilation is good, and only in 5 minute spells and only over the Christmas and January period. 
I would certainly not recommend it to anyone else, as although I think it's ok, i am not certain. 
Things are generally natural here, natural wax, natural oils, but in the West, i wouldn't chance it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> None of that here!
> Except one year they ran out of sprouts.




still game, Christmas specials


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, you're not.
> Doing your job and so is your boss.
> The lad isn't.




chose finding my sprouts over covering someone with no respect, and all done by the book


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still game, Christmas specials


Doctor Who, Christmas Specials


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not saying that, no.
> Air fresheners and chemically scented candles are a definite no no, or at least from what i've heard, read and would guess at.
> However some natural essential oils are seeming ok.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/essential-oils.107364/
> I burn the candle outside her enclosure, ensuring ventilation is good, and only in 5 minute spells and only over the Christmas and January period.
> I would certainly not recommend it to anyone else, as although I think it's ok, i am not certain.
> Things are generally natural here, natural wax, natural oils, but in the West, i wouldn't chance it.



Thanks! I used to burn candles a lot because I live in a very tiny apartment with no decent ventilation, & burning candles cleans the air a bit .Really missing walking in the door to balsam fir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Thanks! I used to burn candles a lot because I live in a very tiny apartment with no decent ventilation, & burning candles cleans the air a bit .Really missing walking in the door to balsam fir.


mmm, I can understand. 
Difficult. 
By the way, may we at The Cold Dark Room know your name, or shall we just call you W ?
No, pressure, feel free to tell me to mind my own business.
I'm Adam, as you're probably aware by now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Eggy wibble.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh boy!


----------



## Momof4

Speaking of eggs Adam! 
Do you like egg soldiers?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Speaking of eggs Adam!
> Do you like egg soldiers?


Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> mmm, I can understand.
> Difficult.
> By the way, may we at The Cold Dark Room know your name, or shall we just call you W ?
> No, pressure, feel free to tell me to mind my own business.
> I'm Adam, as you're probably aware by now.



The W is for Wendy, but I always hated that. Way too cutsie for someone who deals with POWS and rattleysnakes, right? And no way to turn it into anything cool and I'm too antisocial to have ever acquired a nickname.So I give you leave to call me, as my grandfather would say, "anything but late for dinner."


----------



## jaizei

W Shaw said:


> The W is for Wendy, but I always hated that. Way too cutsie for someone who deals with POWS and rattleysnakes, right? And no way to turn it into anything cool and I'm too antisocial to have ever acquired a nickname.So I give you leave to call me, as my grandfather would say, "anything but late for dinner."



What about "Wednesday"?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes.




Me too! I was a nanny in Seattle for an English family and they taught me how to make them in the cute egg cups for the toddlers. 
One day I'm going to buy me a set! 

Got to cook it just right so you can dip the toast in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> The W is for Wendy, but I always hated that. Way too cutsie for someone who deals with POWS and rattleysnakes, right? And no way to turn it into anything cool and I'm too antisocial to have ever acquired a nickname.So I give you leave to call me, as my grandfather would say, "anything but late for dinner."


Right, quite. 
I read your rattlesnake thread. 
Don't get them here of course, or anywhere else I've lived, though I've spent a lot of time with snakes, lived in the rain forests of Thailand, where there are quite a few and quite like them. They're fine if you treat them correctly. 
We have quite a few venomous snakes here in Morocco, but only about four deaths a year.
I love snakes, unfortunately, the whole population here hates them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Me too! I was a nanny in Seattle for an English family and they taught me how to make them in the cute egg cups for the toddlers.
> One day I'm going to buy me a set!
> 
> Got to cook it just right so you can dip the toast in!


Wifey does it perfectly! 
Glad you liked it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Night Cold Dark Roommates.
Night night Cold Dark Room. 
Tomorrow will be Christmas Eve !
Hope you've all got everything prepared! 
Anyway, have a great day, all of you!


----------



## johnandjade

awoken by the sound of the wind and rain, kept awake by the sound of snoring... on the sofa listening to the leaky window now. happy days:/


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> awoken by the sound of the wind and rain, kept awake by the sound of snoring... on the sofa listening to the leaky window now. happy days:/




What a bummer!! Leaks are no fun!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, only one more sleep then its.....

FRIDAY!


----------



## johnandjade

0730 and the supermarket is heaving with people already!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awoken by the sound of the wind and rain, kept awake by the sound of snoring... on the sofa listening to the leaky window now. happy days:/


Afternoon, John! 
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What a bummer!! Leaks are no fun!


Happy Christmas Eve, Kathy!


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone!!! Happy Christmas Eve!  Or as I like to say "happy my birthday eve"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!!! Happy Christmas Eve!  Or as I like to say "happy my birthday eve"


Yep, happy Birthday Eve, Meech! 
And a happy Christmas Eve, too! 
And happy Thursday while I'm at it!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, happy Birthday Eve, Meech!
> And a happy Christmas Eve, too!
> And happy Thursday while I'm at it!


Thursday's are great days! Today is my last clinical day for a whole week. And then after that I only have 4 more days of clinical. Woo hoo! My sister is on her way home and we are having a small get together with bens family tonight. Today is a most lovely Thursday.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!
> Happy Christmas Eve!




afternoon guv!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thursday's are great days! Today is my last clinical day for a whole week. And then after that I only have 4 more days of clinical. Woo hoo! My sister is on her way home and we are having a small get together with bens family tonight. Today is a most lovely Thursday.


Terrific!!!
Week off! Only 4 more to go, sister coming! 
(say "Hi!", I remember her! ) 
Hope Ben's family play nice.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific!!!
> Week off! Only 4 more to go, sister coming!
> (say "Hi!", I remember her! )
> Hope Ben's family play nice.


I will most certainly tell her hi  I hope they play nice too! I'm excited for buddy to open his present he loves tearing wrapping paper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I will most certainly tell her hi  I hope they play nice too! I'm excited for buddy to open his present he loves tearing wrapping paper.


Me, too!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon guv!


Having fun?


----------



## johnandjade

glad you guys are happy im having an easy shift today, and a kfc 

have to go try find jade some presses when I finish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad you guys are happy im having an easy shift today, and a kfc
> 
> have to go try find jade some presses when I finish


Don't forget Fido!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget Fido!




maybe a little treat,perhaps some cucumber he loves it 
left it too late for the canvas print


----------



## johnandjade

and tonight I shall work on my gift for you guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and tonight I shall work on my gift for you guys


Yes, I am intrigued! 
..............and slightly nervous!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Christmas Eve, Cold Dark Roomers! 
Finish the decorations and present wrapping today !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Noel !!!!
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Eve, Cold Dark Roomers!
> Finish the decorations and present wrapping today !!


Yay!
Hi Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!
> Hi Adam!


I'm so excited!!!!
If there's a Christmas Eve, why isn't there a Christmas Adam ???


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm so excited!!!!
> If there's a Christmas Eve, why isn't there a Christmas Adam ???


Good question


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good question


Umm!
The day after Boxing Day, I think!
Christmas Adam, the 27th of December!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And 'HURRRRRAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
1500 pages for The Cold Dark Room!!!!!! 
Thanks everyone!!!!! 
Marvelous!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Umm!
> The day after Boxing Day, I think!
> Christmas Adam, the 27th of December!


Boxing Day is my birthday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Boxing Day is my birthday


I just saw on your profile. 
I won't forget! 
So Happy Christmas, Happy Birthday AND Happy Christmas Adam!!!
Oh, and a Happy New Year, of course!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> left work and it started raining.... only one thing for it. pub!


Is it you doing the rain dance so you can call in the pub?
please stop and do a sun dance instead - you can still go to the pub to cool down!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Do any of y'all have/use a dash cam?


Not yet but thinking of getting one that works when I'm parked because of my horrible neighbours.
The man the other side of them had his work van keyed when he parked outside their house.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Speaking of eggs Adam!
> Do you like egg soldiers?


They're OK but not all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
Almost got everything done - just some pressies to wrap and deliver. Had a panic attack last night as had everything for lunch except turkey!! But after driving around a bit I managed to find a small breast joint. The biggest hurdle is yet to come!!! I have emptied all the wine out of the oven vacuumed and cleaned it and tested it - so far no explosion. So all systems are go!
Hope you are all organised and ready for the Big Day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
> Almost got everything done - just some pressies to wrap and deliver. Had a panic attack last night as had everything for lunch except turkey!! But after driving around a bit I managed to find a small breast joint. The biggest hurdle is yet to come!!! I have emptied all the wine out of the oven vacuumed and cleaned it and tested it - so far no explosion. So all systems are go!
> Hope you are all organised and ready for the Big Day!!


And that was The Cold Dark Room's 30,000th post, Lyn! 
WOW!!! That's a lot.
Happy Christmas Eve! 
I need to do a rain dance here. 
Do you have a gas oven, then ?
It's far better than electric in my opinion. 
i'm sure your cooking will be fine.
Actually, i'm not, but wish to seem encouraging.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone.
> Almost got everything done - just some pressies to wrap and deliver. Had a panic attack last night as had everything for lunch except turkey!! But after driving around a bit I managed to find a small breast joint. The biggest hurdle is yet to come!!! I have emptied all the wine out of the oven vacuumed and cleaned it and tested it - so far no explosion. So all systems are go!
> Hope you are all organised and ready for the Big Day!!


Your lunch is going to be amazing Lyn!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam! Thanks for the encouragement but I'm not too optimistic myself.
The only good thing is that my nephew doesn't have a very discerning palate so he won't be too bothered if I burn stuff!
30,000 posts wow! Do I get a prize like shops give to their millionth customer?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Your lunch is going to be amazing Lyn!!


It will be a miracle meech!!
Are you ready and organised?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam! Thanks for the encouragement but I'm not too optimistic myself.
> The only good thing is that my nephew doesn't have a very discerning palate so he won't be too bothered if I burn stuff!
> 30,000 posts wow! Do I get a prize like shops give to their millionth customer?


Yep, you do.
For the millionth post.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, you do.
> For the millionth post.


With my cooking the chances are high that I may not live that long!
Will let you know how I feel after lunch!!

Damn - just remembered I forgot sausage rolls for nibbles in the evening!
Shops are open till 6 though so should be OK.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, you do.
> For the millionth post.



Merry Christmas Eve CDR!! 

I'm hosting today and tomorrow! 
My house needs a cleaning before 2pm and we are watching Miracle on 34 Street! 
It's kinda slowing me down.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve CDR!!
> 
> I'm hosting today and tomorrow!
> My house needs a cleaning before 2pm and we are watching Miracle on 34 Street!
> It's kinda slowing me down.


Merry Xmas Eve to you too!
The calm before the storm!
Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> With my cooking the chances are high that I may not live that long!
> Will let you know how I feel after lunch!!
> 
> Damn - just remembered I forgot sausage rolls for nibbles in the evening!
> Shops are open till 6 though so should be OK.


One of the advantages here, is that the shops are open as usual Christmas Day, so if you've forgotten anything, it's fine.
This year, however, half the shops are shut today as it's the Prophet Mohammed's Birthday (PBUH). The Islamic year is calculated on the lunar calendar so the festivals move by about 11 days each year, this year the two events are only a day apart!!!! 
Won't happen again for many decades. 
It's not a big event here, though, they just eat more cakes than usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve CDR!!
> 
> I'm hosting today and tomorrow!
> My house needs a cleaning before 2pm and we are watching Miracle on 34 Street!
> It's kinda slowing me down.


Good luck with all that, though i have the feeling you're a very organized person, so you'll be fine. 
Wifey loves Miracle on 34th Street.
good movie.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the advantages here, is that the shops are open as usual Christmas Day, so if you've forgotten anything, it's fine.
> This year, however, half the shops are shut today as it's the Prophet Mohammed's Birthday (PBUH). The Islamic year is calculated on the lunar calendar so the festivals move by about 11 days each year, this year the two events are only a day apart!!!!
> Won't happen again for many decades.
> It's not a big event here, though, they just eat more cakes than usual.


Mohammed (PBUH) today
Jesus and Meech tomorrow
Then Noel on Saturday.
That's an awful lot of cake!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mohammed (PBUH) today
> Jesus and Meech tomorrow
> Then Noel on Saturday.
> That's an awful lot of cake!!!


I don't eat much cake.
i'll feel quite left out!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't eat much cake.
> i'll feel quite left out!


Have a custard cream dipped in custard instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have a custard cream dipped in custard instead.


Now you're talking !!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

freeeeedooommm!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> freeeeedooommm!!!


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> freeeeedooommm!!!


----------



## johnandjade

boom! one shop done, just the supermarket now :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boom! one shop done, just the supermarket now :/


It'll probably be madness in there!


----------



## Lyn W

or you may prefer this one -


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> It will be a miracle meech!!
> Are you ready and organised?


I am ready! I finished all my wrapping on Tuesday and now just have to package up some little bags of bens homemade jerky. After that we'll be good to go for sure. My dad is coming over for breakfast tomorrow morning so we'll likely be cooking at the same time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll probably be madness in there!




and hes done!! jammies,socks and perfume.. the usual.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll probably be madness in there!


It was pretty quiet at 9.30 this morning.
Proabably full of people who've forgotten their sausage rolls now!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> or you may prefer this one -




I can't listen as my headphones are buried in my bag


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> or you may prefer this one -


Yep, I most certainly do!


----------



## johnandjade

the beverage shop is 15mins away.. i'll be there in 5!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the beverage shop is 15mins away.. i'll be there in 5!


Hot chocolate?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was pretty quiet at 9.30 this morning.
> Proabably full of people who've forgotten their sausage rolls now!


No sausage rolls for us, you can't even get them in Spain. 
We have got pork sausages and chipolatas, though, and bacon!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I can't listen as my headphones are buried in my bag


Just bury your head in there as well, but take care crossing roads!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm almost done at work. We are still waiting on one trailer of packages, then freedom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I can't listen as my headphones are buried in my bag


Try later, it's great!!!! 
Murray Gold, a truly brilliant composer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hot chocolate?


Irn Bru ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No sausage rolls for us, you can't even get them in Spain.
> We have got pork sausages and chipolatas, though, and bacon!


I have pigs in blankets for lunch too - actually my nephew can finish those off for tea as I won't eat them and there are quite a lot of them, so won't panic about the sausage rolls. He has scotch eggs and mini pork pies and other cocktail sausages all to himself too so plenty really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm almost done at work. We are still waiting on one trailer of packages, then freedom


Let's hope it comes soon! 
Then, huuuuuuurrrrrrrraaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hot chocolate?




I believe in miracles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have pigs in blankets for lunch too - actually my nephew can finish those off for tea as I won't eat them and there are quite a lot of them, so won't panic about the sausage rolls. He has scotch eggs and mini pork pies and other cocktail sausages all to himself too so plenty really.


Yeah, considering you don't eat any of that stuff, I expect he won't be complaining.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, considering you don't eat any of that stuff, I expect he won't be complaining.


Just want to give him a nice Xmas - and Boxing day - and several others after that!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just want to give him a nice Xmas - and Boxing day - and several others after that!!!


As long as he sticks mainly to the bought stuff.....................


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I'm almost done at work. We are still waiting on one trailer of packages, then freedom


Are you one of Santa's little helpers??


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as he sticks mainly to the bought stuff.....................


He'll be quite safe with those things! (Fingers crossed)
I also have a little dog here who is going to think she is seventh heaven tomorrow!!!
I could use her a food taster!


----------



## johnandjade

and so it begins


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He'll be quite safe with those things! (Fingers crossed)
> I also have a little dog here who is going to think she is seventh heaven tomorrow!!!
> I could use her a food taster!




be better with a canary


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He'll be quite safe with those things! (Fingers crossed)
> I also have a little dog here who is going to think she is seventh heaven tomorrow!!!
> I could use her a food taster!


That's just cruel!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and so it begins
> View attachment 159759


I began quite a while ago!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I began quite a while ago!




I'm playing catch up


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm playing catch up


Doh! 
i've got to go out and get some olive oil.
So here's your chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Disabled.
have to go to You Tube to watch it.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> freeeeedooommm!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Happy Christmas Eve, Cameron.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doh!
> i've got to go out and get some olive oil.
> So here's your chance.




im just picking up some tattie juice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im just picking up some tattie juice


I've had whisky and am now on the Port.


----------



## johnandjade

for the car for my wee niece,


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Hope everyone enjoys theirs more than he did!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> for the car for my wee niece,
> View attachment 159761


No beer for her tomorrow - she's driving.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I am intrigued!
> ..............and slightly nervous!



I was gonna gift a cheese fountain to the CDR, figured we could pass it off to each other month to month but couldn't find one that worked on universal voltage to compensate for y'alls wonky electricity over there.


----------



## Lyn W

Right pressies to deliver and a cat to feed so better go.
Only doing one drop off this year at my sister's and she can dish them out to her kids when she sees them tomorrow to save me running around.
Really don't want to go out as I know as soon as I am gone my considerate neighbours will move their cars into my space because they like to play the car version of Connect 4 and park all in a line! So much for Christmas spirit!!
Never mind - I am looking for a new house with a bigger garden for Lola!
See you all later!!


----------



## mike taylor

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I was gonna gift a cheese fountain to the CDR, figured we could pass it off to each other month to month but couldn't find one that worked on universal voltage to compensate for y'alls wonky electricity over there.


No - you have the wonky electricity over there! Mind you - Adam's may be the wonkiest! I don't know much about Moroccan electrics.
I think Adam will be quite relieved about the cheese fountain - can we use it for chocolate too?


----------



## Lyn W

mike taylor said:


> Merry Christmas !





Merry Christmas to you too!!


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you very much .


----------



## johnandjade

think my gift idea is working...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for the car for my wee niece,
> View attachment 159761


Sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was gonna gift a cheese fountain to the CDR, figured we could pass it off to each other month to month but couldn't find one that worked on universal voltage to compensate for y'alls wonky electricity over there.


Thank Heavens for small mercies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right pressies to deliver and a cat to feed so better go.
> Only doing one drop off this year at my sister's and she can dish them out to her kids when she sees them tomorrow to save me running around.
> Really don't want to go out as I know as soon as I am gone my considerate neighbours will move their cars into my space because they like to play the car version of Connect 4 and park all in a line! So much for Christmas spirit!!
> Never mind - I am looking for a new house with a bigger garden for Lola!
> See you all later!!


You never know, the new neighbours may be worse, or even English! ! 
Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Merry Christmas !


And to you Mike!!!! 
Have a great one!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No - you have the wonky electricity over there! Mind you - Adam's may be the wonkiest! I don't know much about Moroccan electrics.
> I think Adam will be quite relieved about the cheese fountain - can we use it for chocolate too?


NO! 
And there's nothing wonky about me! 
The electric's fine her, too.
(though decidedly dodgy out of the cities) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think my gift idea is working...


The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 159765


Thanks Grandpa !!!!
And a very, very Merry Christmas to you, too. 
Seasonal goodwill and all that and enjoy a slurp when you can!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with all that, though i have the feeling you're a very organized person, so you'll be fine.
> Wifey loves Miracle on 34th Street.
> good movie.




You're so wrong!! I'm not an organized person!! I can pull things off pretty quickly if need be though 
I'm a procrastinator all the way! 
I'm reliable and always on time but not organized!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> im just picking up some tattie juice




What's that?


----------



## johnandjade

just done my last valet of the day


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> just done my last valet of the day
> View attachment 159772
> View attachment 159773




Best gift ever!!! All my kids had those!! I'll be getting one for my grandsons 1st birthday next summer!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You're so wrong!! I'm not an organized person!! I can pull things off pretty quickly if need be though
> I'm a procrastinator all the way!
> I'm reliable and always on time but not organized!!


Oh.
In that case, the very best of luck! 
You'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What's that?


I think he means vodka.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> What's that?




tatties are potatoes, vodka


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks Grandpa !!!!
> And a very, very Merry Christmas to you, too.
> Seasonal goodwill and all that and enjoy a slurp when you can!


To you and johnandjade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just done my last valet of the day
> View attachment 159772
> View attachment 159773


And the most satisfying.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Best gift ever!!! All my kids had those!! I'll be getting one for my grandsons 1st birthday next summer!!




it was a prize in a raffle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> To you and johnandjade
> View attachment 159775


Thanks, Gramps, I've got a couple of Buds for Christmas Day !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> To you and johnandjade
> View attachment 159775




cheers gramps best wishes to you and yours, hope you have a great time


----------



## johnandjade

ok so... I've tried to make up a play list of a few songs that make me  and now in one way or another reminds me of you guys  

... hopefully it's gonna work..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok so... I've tried to make up a play list of a few songs that make me  and now in one way or another reminds me of you guys
> 
> ... hopefully it's gonna work..


Golly!!!


----------



## johnandjade

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> What's that?




What's tattie juice John?


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> What's tattie juice John?




vodka. we call potatoes 'tatties' or 'spuds' in Scotland


----------



## johnandjade

and a big box of lego for my nephew , we're going over in the morning to see them


----------



## johnandjade

merry Christmas to all from fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


Points!!!!!
Listening to it now.
Thanks, John.
I'm currently rockin' all over the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159779
> 
> 
> merry Christmas to all from fido


Merry Christmas, Fido, you lovely tort! 
From Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3



hmmmm No Kesha?


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> vodka. we call potatoes 'tatties' or 'spuds' in Scotland




I love vodka over ice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I love vodka over ice!


Just neat for me!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points!!!!!
> Listening to it now.
> Thanks, John.
> I'm currently rockin' all over the world.




 glad it worked, hopefully spreads some joy


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> hmmmm No Kesha?




work in progress


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just neat for me!




same here, but i call it raw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad it worked, hopefully spreads some joy


Listened to it all. 
Great fun, thanks!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> same here, but i call it raw


I've moved onto it now!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 159765


Merry Christmas to you and your family Grandpa!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> You're so wrong!! I'm not an organized person!! I can pull things off pretty quickly if need be though
> I'm a procrastinator all the way!
> I'm reliable and always on time but not organized!!


You sound just like me!
I could be a procrastinator - but not until tomorrow maybe


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


Love it thanks John!
Wish I could return the compliment
- will have to have a think.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159779
> 
> 
> merry Christmas to all from fido


And to all from Lola!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And to all from Lola!


And to everyone else from Tidgy!


----------



## Lyn W

We wish you a Torty Christmas
We wish you a Torty Christmas
We wish you a Torty Christmas
and a Torty New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We wish you a Torty Christmas
> We wish you a Torty Christmas
> We wish you a Torty Christmas
> and a Torty New Year!


Tort tidings we bring

And an MVB thing.

We wish you a Torty Christmas

And a Torty New Year


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tort tidings we bring
> 
> And an MVB thing.
> 
> We wish you a Torty Christmas
> 
> And a Torty New Year


Excellent finishing touches!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Excellent finishing touches!


----------



## Lyn W

Officially Xmas Day here in the UK so a very merry Christmas to you all!!
I hope that you have a lovely day and that Santa brings you something special.
Night Night everyone,
I may pop in tomorrow while my nephew has control of the tv remote!
Wish me luck with my lunch!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Officially Xmas Day here in the UK so a very merry Christmas to you all!!
> I hope that you have a lovely day and that Santa brings you something special.
> Night Night everyone,
> I may pop in tomorrow while my nephew has control of the tv remote!
> Wish me luck with my lunch!!


Merry Christmas, Lyn !!!!!
Merry Christmas , Lola!!!!!
Merry Christmas, Fudge!!!!!!
Have a great day one and all!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Night Cold Dark Roommates !
Night night Cold Dark Room.
When we all awaken it shall be Christmas Day.
I hope that Santa brings you everything you wanted.
or at least some of it.
Or at least one thing you wanted.
Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Merry Christmas everyone!
It's 5 am here so I'm the only one up.
I said all week that I wasn't that exited but now I'm like an excitable puppy 

Anyway, Santana been so I'm going to empty my stocking


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Prince Adam !!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


He-Man and She-Ra were my favorites when I was younger!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

MERRY CHRISTMAS friends. I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! its only bloomin Friday. 0720, just wrapped jades gifts, how's that for last minute!! 

hope you all have a good day, best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## Momof4

Just filled 8 stockings after I accidentally took my sleeping meds! Oops! Wrapped a few and headed to bed!! 
I hope to see everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## johnandjade

ready to go see the niece and nephew, first time ever I've went there on xmas! the small wrapped one is the key for the car


----------



## Pearly

Just finished wrapping all the kids' presents. Little boogers were so excited and stayed up waiting for Santa till well after MN. I'm exhausted and hope the kids kindly sleep in so I can rest my eyes for couple of hrs. Wishing all if you a merry Christmas! May yours be truly magical this year


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Just finished wrapping all the kids' presents. Little boogers were so excited and stayed up waiting for Santa till well after MN. I'm exhausted and hope the kids kindly sleep in so I can rest my eyes for couple of hrs. Wishing all if you a merry Christmas! May yours be truly magical this year




hope the kids enjoy all the best


----------



## meech008

Merry Christmas you guys! Love you all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> It's 5 am here so I'm the only one up.
> I said all week that I wasn't that exited but now I'm like an excitable puppy
> 
> Anyway, Santana been so I'm going to empty my stocking


I emptied mine at 3 in the morning!!!!
Presents in a moment!!!!
I'm like an excitable puppy, too!!!
Happy, happy Christmas, Spud's Mum!
Happy Christmas, Spud!
Happy Christmas, Monty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> He-Man and She-Ra were my favorites when I was younger!!!


Unfortunately, I was known as Skeletor, not He-Man, because i was very thin. 
Actually, I liked to play the bad guy, so didn't mind much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS friends. I hope you all have a wonderful day


You too, Shannon!!!! 
Happy, happy Christmas! 
Hope Santa brought you lots of super goodies!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Merry Christmas you guys! Love you all



hope you and nr ben have a good un'


----------



## johnandjade

mission accomplished, jade off to her mums... now it's Christmas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! its only bloomin Friday. 0720, just wrapped jades gifts, how's that for last minute!!
> 
> hope you all have a good day, best wishes to you and yours!


I finished at 11.30 last night, so not too bad. 
Happy Christmas John, My friend! 
Happy Christmas, Jade! 
Happy Christmas, Fido!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I finished at 11.30 last night, so not too bad.
> Happy Christmas John, My friend!
> Happy Christmas, Jade!
> Happy Christmas, Fido!




bahh!! humbug  

happy birthday jesus!  


wifeys presses go down ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just filled 8 stockings after I accidentally took my sleeping meds! Oops! Wrapped a few and headed to bed!!
> I hope to see everyone tomorrow!!


Merry Christmas, Kathy!!!
Good times to you and all your family! 
Hope last night and today run smoothly as Silky the Silk Worms favourite Silk pyjamas!


----------



## johnandjade

i got a 'onsie' .. with a zip on the bottom


----------



## johnandjade

gonna fling on the happy song play list, heres to you guys wibble on my friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Just finished wrapping all the kids' presents. Little boogers were so excited and stayed up waiting for Santa till well after MN. I'm exhausted and hope the kids kindly sleep in so I can rest my eyes for couple of hrs. Wishing all if you a merry Christmas! May yours be truly magical this year


Hope you got some sleep. 
Hoping that you and all your family have the best of times, and a memorable Happy Christmas! 
May your days be jolly and bright!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too, Shannon!!!!
> Happy, happy Christmas!
> Hope Santa brought you lots of super goodies!


Same to yo Adam. I am going to get a fantastic goodie!! Another tortoise!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

I enjoyed that , hopefully you guys do as well, if nothing else its a back up to fill the void after dinner and give s yoy stories to tell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Merry Christmas you guys! Love you all


Love you, too, Meech!!!!! 
Merry, Merry Christmas!!!!
And a very happy birthday, too!!!!!! 
Hope you have double the fun and double the surprises!!!!!
Love to Ben and, of course, darling Earl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159856
> 
> 
> mission accomplished, jade off to her mums... now it's Christmas


Result!!!!!
Most splendid!!!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> hope you and nr ben have a good un'


You and jade too!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love you, too, Meech!!!!!
> Merry, Merry Christmas!!!!
> And a very happy birthday, too!!!!!!
> Hope you have double the fun and double the surprises!!!!!
> Love to Ben and, of course, darling Earl.


Thank you so much! It's been a wonderful birthday so far! And it's only 0930. Hope wifey enjoyed her presents and you yours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bahh!! humbug
> 
> happy birthday jesus!
> 
> 
> wifeys presses go down ok?


Did the stockings early on, one for wifey, one for me and one for Tidgy.
All okay so far, but these presents are from Santa.
Started unwrapping our presents under the tree at noon, but will do it gradually throughout the day.
looking good so far, so i might live to see Bowing Day, if It continues!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gonna fling on the happy song play list, heres to you guys wibble on my friends


I'm just going to listen to it again, too!!!! 
here's to you, my friend! 
Xmas wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Same to yo Adam. I am going to get a fantastic goodie!! Another tortoise!!!!!


Wow!!!!!!!!!!
You lucky thing!!!!!!!!!!!
What species ??????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you so much! It's been a wonderful birthday so far! And it's only 0930. Hope wifey enjoyed her presents and you yours


So far, but lots of pressies still to go!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

My daughter was a awake at 3am. Looked at Santa gifts and tried to go back to sleep. We are up but my son is only trying his hover board from Santa! It's hard!! My daughter got stilts! 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My daughter was a awake at 3am. Looked at Santa gifts and tried to go back to sleep. We are up but my son is only trying his hover board from Santa! It's hard!! My daughter got stilts!
> Merry Christmas!!


Merry Christmas!!!! 
Tidgy got a new MVB, a new CHE, some coco coir as well as a brussel sprout, a new feeding tile and a new Moroccan ceramic water bowl.
Wifey's got lots of books, music, perfume and special chocolate. (with more to come).
i've got books, slippers, a lovely tie, Hugo Boss aftershave (my fave) and some nice fossils (with more to come).
happy days!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!
> You lucky thing!!!!!!!!!!!
> What species ??????


Redfoot but a hypo this time


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!
> Tidgy got a new MVB, a new CHE, some coco coir as well as a brussel sprout, a new feeding tile and a new Moroccan ceramic water bowl.
> Wifey's got lots of books, music, perfume and special chocolate. (with more to come).
> i've got books, slippers, a lovely tie, Hugo Boss aftershave (my fave) and some nice fossils (with more to come).
> happy days!


Very nice


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Redfoot but a hypo this time


Wonderful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Meech!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 159865


Merry Christmas to you , too; Noel!!!!!!! 
Hope you and yours all have a most splendid day!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

You too Adam  
Did you get some good stuff for Christmas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> You too Adam
> Did you get some good stuff for Christmas?


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lots of great stuff so far!!!!
More to go, still lots to unwrap!!!! 
You ?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> It's 5 am here so I'm the only one up.
> I said all week that I wasn't that exited but now I'm like an excitable puppy
> 
> Anyway, Santana been so I'm going to empty my stocking


You had Santana at your house wow! I don't suppose you know of them but they are/were a very cool band!





Merry Christmas Spudsmum, Spud, Monty and family.
Hope Santana brought you lots of goodies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You had Santana at your house wow! I don't suppose you know of them but they are/were a very cool band!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Spudsmum, Spud, Monty and family.
> Hope Santana brought you lots of goodies.


I did spot this, but thought I'd let it pass...............
Merry, merry and happy Christmas, Lyn!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Merry Christmas you guys! Love you all


Happy Birthday meech hope you are having a great day.
Lots of love to you too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lots of great stuff so far!!!!
> More to go, still lots to unwrap!!!!
> You ?


I did
A Bluetooth device I wanted for work, some cool sweaters 
And a dvd I wanted so I totally scored 
My hubby got spoiled too 
He got a wallet, a back pack and some pjs

Of course I still need to open my secret Santa stuff


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did spot this, but thought I'd let it pass...............
> Merry, merry and happy Christmas, Lyn!!!!


A very Merry Christmas to you Wifey and Tidgy too, Adam.
Hope you are having a lovely day.
Lunch is done and dusted and we are still here, no explosions or smoke alarms going off etc.
(the pigs in blankets were a bit black though!!)


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone is having a fantastic day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I did
> A Bluetooth device I wanted for work, some cool sweaters
> And a dvd I wanted so I totally scored
> My hubby got spoiled too
> He got a wallet, a back pack and some pjs
> 
> Of course I still need to open my secret Santa stuff


I got a sort of secret Santa a while back from a TFO member, too.
Will post pictures in a couple of days on the thread. 
Got lots of books, fossils, cheese and slippers and Hugo Boss aftershave so far.
All good!


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 159866
> 
> Happy Birthday Meech!!


Thank you so much! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday meech hope you are having a great day.
> Lots of love to you too.


Thank you! I hope your day is fantastic!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A very Merry Christmas to you Wifey and Tidgy too, Adam.
> Hope you are having a lovely day.
> Lunch is done and dusted and we are still here, no explosions or smoke alarms going off etc.
> (the pigs in blankets were a bit black though!!)


I'm sure it was lovely!!!!!
Seriously.
Having a great time here.
Port, wine, vodka, whisky and beer so far!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You and jade too!!




happy birthday


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Thank you so much! It's been a wonderful birthday so far! And it's only 0930. Hope wifey enjoyed her presents and you yours




Happy Christmas Birthday Sweetie!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

.. added to to the list!


----------



## johnandjade

will be added as well, hopefully you guys enjoyed the idea, need to find one we can all add to!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will be added as well, hopefully you guys enjoyed the idea, need to find one we can all add to!


That's a great idea!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a great idea!!!!




 lots of thoughts! owe it all to you sir, mr adam, master of the dark!


----------



## johnandjade

xmas selfie


----------



## johnandjade

this ones for you miss womblyn, as we call it in Scotland, itsa hum dingger!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159872
> 
> 
> 
> xmas selfie


Two handsome devils!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two handsome devils!!!!




jades a lucky gal!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday


Thank you!!


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Happy Christmas Birthday Sweetie!!!


Thank you so much!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## johnandjade

oh dear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades a lucky gal!


She so is.


----------



## johnandjade

yeahhhh  secret santa apered to be a winner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeahhhh  secret santa apered to be a winner


----------



## johnandjade

and the moral of the story is, apreciate what you've got, because basically im fantastic! 

(holly quote) but rings true, you guys rock


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You are fantastic, John! 
And we do, indeed, rock!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are fantastic, John!
> And we do, indeed, rock!


the chain is only as strong as the weakest link! ohh that's one one fo the link


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the chain is only as strong as the weakest link! ohh that's one one fo the link


There is no weakest link in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

ran through the shadows and added


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Onto the Jack Daniels now!


----------



## johnandjade

new kevin bridges dvd


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! Just quickly popping in to wish all my Cold Dark Room buddies a very merry Christmas. 
I hope Santa has been good to you all and I will pop back in again in the coming days to see what everyone got


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all! Just quickly popping in to wish all my Cold Dark Room buddies a very merry Christmas.
> I hope Santa has been good to you all and I will pop back in again in the coming days to see what everyone got


Lots of stuff!!!!
Happy, happy Christmas, Kirsty!!!!
Want to know what you got, too!!!!! 
And beastie!


----------



## johnandjade

jades home, gonna try find muppets Christmas carol. catch up soon,!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home, gonna try find muppets Christmas carol. catch up soon,!


Have fun!
Later!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this ones for you miss womblyn, as we call it in Scotland, itsa hum dingger!


........and one of my favourites thanks John!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ........and one of my favourites thanks John!!


Happy Boxing Day, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Well that's it for another year (in the UK at least!)
After the stress of cooking, a very welcome quiet afternoon and evening for me.
Couldn't have a drink until I drove my nephew home but had a few glasses of wine since,
Hope all friends across the pond are still having a great day,
but Happy Boxing Day to everyone this side.
Don't forget to wear your gloves!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Boxing Day, Lyn!


snap!
Happy boxing day to you too Adam!
Was thinking if you today listening to Ed Stewpot Stewart's Junior Choice on Rad 2- they played "We Wish you a Wombling Merry Christmas"


----------



## Gillian M

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone at CDR!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone at CDR!




merry Christmas miss gillian


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone at CDR!


Merry Christmas to you too Gillian with all good wishes for 2016!


----------



## Lyn W

Tonight in the UK we have the first full moon on Christmas Night for 38 years!
Pity we can't see it for the rain clouds!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> snap!
> Happy boxing day to you too Adam!
> Was thinking if you today listening to Ed Stewpot Stewart's Junior Choice on Rad 2- they played "We Wish you a Wombling Merry Christmas"


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
That's on tomorrow's play list!! 
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone at CDR!


Goodness, Gillian !!!!!
A very merry Christmas to you, too!!
Tidgy has been (and still is) disconsolate without contact from Oli!!!!
Anyway, happy Christmas to you both from wifey, Tidgy, and me.


----------



## Lyn W

Nighty Night anyone still around.
See you tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nighty Night anyone still around.
> See you tomorrow!!


Night, Lyn.
I'm about as wifey has dozed off. 
What a wonderful meal we had. 
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Photos to follow.


----------



## johnandjade

jade made me chillie and toast when she got back  we have stripped the armadillo and made a bed on the floor, and she's in ghe land of slumber and im dwarfin'


----------



## Momof4

I'm so stuffed!! Everyone is asleep and someone is snoring sooooo loud next to me I can fall asleep!!
I hope everyone had a wonder day!!

The moon is beautiful!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! how are the hangovers today, not too ruff I hope? 

today shall be spent still in my onesie, in the make shift bed in front of the telly  

hope you all had a great day, love and best wishes from myself, jade and oor wee fido


----------



## johnandjade

just noticed I got an email from mr ed wishing a happy Christmas. a rather nice start to the day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm so stuffed!! Everyone is asleep and someone is snoring sooooo loud next to me I can fall asleep!!
> I hope everyone had a wonder day!!
> 
> The moon is beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 159953


It was a magical day! 
The moon was gorgeous here, also. 
Likewise stuffed and barely able to move.
Happy Boxing Day, now , though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! how are the hangovers today, not too ruff I hope?
> 
> today shall be spent still in my onesie, in the make shift bed in front of the telly
> 
> hope you all had a great day, love and best wishes from myself, jade and oor wee fido


Good afternoon, John!!!
Happy Boxing Day!!! 
No hangover, on a nice bit of cooking wine at the moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just noticed I got an email from mr ed wishing a happy Christmas. a rather nice start to the day


Me, too!!!
He's a splendid chap, isn't he ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Boxing Day Cold Dark Roommates!!!!
And to tortoise and turtle lovers everywhere!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just noticed I got an email from mr ed wishing a happy Christmas. a rather nice start to the day


Me too!
Good morning all,
No hangover here, but spent most of the morning in my PJs just chilling and catching up on emails.
All set to take Fudge for a walk now - taking advantage of a grey, very windy but dry day!!
Hope everyone has a relaxing day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too!
> Good morning all,
> No hangover here, but spent most of the morning in my PJs just chilling and catching up on emails.
> All set to take Fudge for a walk now - taking advantage of a grey, very windy but dry day!!
> Hope everyone has a relaxing day.


Happy Boxing Day Lyn!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Boxing Day Lyn!!!!


Same to you Adam!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too!!!
> He's a splendid chap, isn't he ?


----------



## johnandjade

jade got me a bonsia tree


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone




morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade got me a bonsia tree


I love those !
Wifey had one before she was wifey, but she killed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Boxing Day !


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Happy birthday!


----------



## meech008

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Boxing Day!


Happy Boxing Day, to you, too, Meech!!!!! 
All these lovely days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


And of course a very, very happy birthday to you!!!!! 
Hope this is an extra special and wonderful day for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!


Hope you had a really, splendiferous, special day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love those !
> Wifey had one before she was wifey, but she killed it.




hopefully it won't happen to me


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone





happy birthday!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully it won't happen to me


Hope not!!!!!! 
Just give it lots of love! 
(And some water and sunlight, probably.)


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday!!


Morning John 
Thank you


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> Thank you




hope you have a great day


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hope you have a great day


It's shaping up that way 
We are in Las Vegas


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> It's shaping up that way
> We are in Las Vegas
> View attachment 159971




oh yeah I forgot you were going there! have a blast


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you had a really, splendiferous, special day.


I had a wonderful birthday and it's not even over!!!! We're having an actual birthday party for me tomorrow night! Did you get everything you wanted for Christmas??


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> I had a wonderful birthday and it's not even over!!!! We're having an actual birthday party for me tomorrow night! Did you get everything you wanted for Christmas??


Hi Meech!
I hope you are having a fantastic day


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> oh yeah I forgot you were going there! have a blast


We are having a great time so far


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> We are having a great time so far
> View attachment 159977




may Lady Luck smile apon you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's shaping up that way
> We are in Las Vegas
> View attachment 159971


It's lying!!!!!
It's saying it's New York.
Are you sure you haven't gone to the wrong city by mistake?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade got me a bonsia tree


I won a bonsai in a raffle and had it for years - bought a book and feed etc but neglected it for a while and it died


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I had a wonderful birthday and it's not even over!!!! We're having an actual birthday party for me tomorrow night! Did you get everything you wanted for Christmas??


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tomorrow night sounds good!!!
Save me some cake!!
I want so much that it would be impossible to get everything!!!!
But I am very, very content, got lots of lovely things, more today from our Korean friend and more tomorrow from a couple of Moroccan mates!!
Lucky, lucky me!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Happy birthday and have a great holiday!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hopefully it won't happen to me


I hope Wifey won't kill you too!
That would be terrible!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope Wifey won't kill you too!
> That would be terrible!!


I don't think she's got any designs on killing John.
But with wifey you never know....................


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I had a wonderful birthday and it's not even over!!!! We're having an actual birthday party for me tomorrow night! Did you get everything you wanted for Christmas??


Glad to hear you are having a good time meech.
I was hoping for Daniel Craig in my stocking but Santa didn't bring him  - lots of other nice things though - even a knit your own boyfriend!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Glad to hear you are having a good time meech.
> I was hoping for Daniel Craig in my stocking but Santa didn't bring him  - lots of other nice things though - even a knit your own boyfriend!!


Why would you want a boyfriend who's a nit ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why would you want a boyfriend who's a nit ?


I don't - can't really trust them - always spinning a yarn!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I won a bonsai in a raffle and had it for years - bought a book and feed etc but neglected it for a while and it died




you can help me look after it then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't - can't really trust them - always spinning a yarn!


And pulling the wool over your eyes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you can help me look after it then


Ermmmm........she killed it


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And pulling the wool over your eyes.


I'll give him to my friend - she doesn't mind having my cast offs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll give him to my friend - she doesn't mind having my cast offs.


Or give him to Pearly! 
Knit one, pearly one.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or give him to Pearly!
> Knit one, pearly one.


She may not like him he's a bit plain looking.
Quite funny though - he has me in stitches!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> She may not like him he's a bit plain looking.
> Quite funny though - he has me in stitches!




darn it!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do some rolls ( the ham and cheese etc sort - not the ones spudsmum does)
My nephew wanted to go home by 7 pm yesterday and didn't want any tea then so he's coming for tea in half an hour to eat up all the goodies I bought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She may not like him he's a bit plain looking.
> Quite funny though - he has me in stitches!


He doesn't give you the needle?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He doesn't give you the needle?


That's a bit personal!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do some rolls ( the ham and cheese etc sort - not the ones spudsmum does)
> My nephew wanted to go home by 7 pm yesterday and didn't want any tea then so he's coming for tea in half an hour to eat up all the goodies I bought.


Save a ham and cheese roll for me, please!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He doesn't give you the needle?


No there's no point in it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Save a ham and cheese roll for me, please!


You can have several I bought enough to feed an army!!
He'll be taking some home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a bit personal!!!



That is NOT what i meant!!!
Don't be a cross stitch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can have several I bought enough to feed an army!!
> He'll be taking some home.


Yuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
Ta!!!!
Can't get good ham here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is NOT what i meant!!!
> Don't be a cross stitch.


I know just thought I'd drop that in!!


----------



## Lyn W

See you all later!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> See you all later!!




won't see you later miss womblyn


----------



## johnandjade

my wee tree 



think i'll put a little swing with a lego guy on it


----------



## Pearly

Good morning Everyone It's a Second Day of Christmas in Poland where I grew up. People go to mass and continue their Christmas celebration (eat, drink and be merry). Second Day of Christmas is the day to visit relatives and friends. I recall getting drunk around lunch time and remaining in that happy drunk celebratory state till coming home late at night it sure was fun! Here in Texas it is day like every day minus the school for kids. Either way it's ok. I woke up late reminiscing on those Polish Christmases... It took me some time in the adulthood to realize that it's not the tree and decorations that make this holiday so special. I hope All of you Guys my TFO Friends have had a nice Christmas holiday.


----------



## Pearly

Oh and completely forgot to wish @Tigdy'sDad a happy "Adam and Eve's Day" that was on 12/24! Yes! That's another Polish tradition that until moving to the States I never realized was confined only to my small country in the middle of Europe. Every day in the calendar is assigned a name or a male and female name, and on that day we'd celebrate a Name Day... The way I see it it's just another way for people to get together, bring flowers, eat, drink and have a great time partying. The only reason I remember Adam's name day is because mine was on this same day. Happy belated... named day, Adam!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tomorrow night sounds good!!!
> Save me some cake!!
> I want so much that it would be impossible to get everything!!!!
> But I am very, very content, got lots of lovely things, more today from our Korean friend and more tomorrow from a couple of Moroccan mates!!
> Lucky, lucky me!!!!


Yay!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my wee tree
> View attachment 159992
> 
> 
> think i'll put a little swing with a lego guy on it


What sort is it ?????
A one-legged pirate figure would be good, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good morning Everyone It's a Second Day of Christmas in Poland where I grew up. People go to mass and continue their Christmas celebration (eat, drink and be merry). Second Day of Christmas is the day to visit relatives and friends. I recall getting drunk around lunch time and remaining in that happy drunk celebratory state till coming home late at night it sure was fun! Here in Texas it is day like every day minus the school for kids. Either way it's ok. I woke up late reminiscing on those Polish Christmases... It took me some time in the adulthood to realize that it's not the tree and decorations that make this holiday so special. I hope All of you Guys my TFO Friends have had a nice Christmas holiday.


Thank you, Ewa!!!
I remember that second day in Poland!
Got very drunk!!!
Merry Boxing Day to you!
Wifey and I are having a second day of it all !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Oh and completely forgot to wish @Tigdy'sDad a happy "Adam and Eve's Day" that was on 12/24! Yes! That's another Polish tradition that until moving to the States I never realized was confined only to my small country in the middle of Europe. Every day in the calendar is assigned a name or a male and female name, and on that day we'd celebrate a Name Day... The way I see it it's just another way for people to get together, bring flowers, eat, drink and have a great time partying. The only reason I remember Adam's name day is because mine was on this same day. Happy belated... named day, Adam!


I missed out on that one while I was there!!!!! 
But thanks, that's very interesting, it's going in my diary for next year. 
And hope you had a happy named day, too; Ewa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now I'm going to watch the Christmas Doctor Who Special!!!! 
Hoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See you all in an hour or two....


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> my wee tree
> View attachment 159992
> 
> 
> think i'll put a little swing with a lego guy on it


How lovely! A Jade Plant for... Jade! Jade plant is hard to kill, it loves lits of light, light porous soil and not too much water, let the soil dry between watering and never let the roots sit in water. The plant should thrive


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I missed out on that one while I was there!!!!!
> But thanks, that's very interesting, it's going in my diary for next year.
> And hope you had a happy named day, too; Ewa.


Damn! Autocorrect! Hate this thing! And sometimes love it too. It's not a NAMED DAY, it's a NAME DAY. John's is on 6/24 (feast of st John), people in Poland used to name their kids with only those "calendar names"


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Happy birthday and have a great holiday!!


Thank you! That was very sweet


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> How lovely! A Jade Plant for... Jade! Jade plant is hard to kill, it loves lits of light, light porous soil and not too much water, let the soil dry between watering and never let the roots sit in water. The plant should thrive




it's not a jade, we have a couple of them  , I think it's boxwood?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> it's not a jade a don't think, we have a couple of them  , I think it's boxwood?




it does resemble jade though and doesn't say what it is :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What sort is it ?????
> A one-legged pirate figure would be good, too.







I think:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Damn! Autocorrect! Hate this thing! And sometimes love it too. It's not a NAMED DAY, it's a NAME DAY. John's is on 6/24 (feast of st John), people in Poland used to name their kids with only those "calendar names"


Lovely idea, also a little limiting at the same time.


----------



## AZtortMom

I would love a bonsai


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> it's not a jade, we have a couple of them  , I think it's boxwood?


Really?! On the picture looked like Jade plant! Boxwood even better! I had a hedge of it grow in my garden. You do nothing to it but trim now and then. Of course the potted one will need water/some fertilizer, light and new soil/pot now and then. Yours is very pretty


----------



## Pearly

No! John, I looked at your bonsai pic again, that's not boxwood!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> my wee tree
> View attachment 159992
> 
> 
> think i'll put a little swing with a lego guy on it


John can you take few closeups? Of the leaves and trunk


----------



## Pearly

AZtortMom said:


> I would love a bonsai


Someone's birthday I hear happy birthday!!!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely idea, also a little limiting at the same time.


Yeah, but we all had a patron Saint


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> John can you take few closeups? Of the leaves and trunk




will do thank you


----------



## johnandjade

the leaves really do look like jade


----------



## AZtortMom

Pearly said:


> Someone's birthday I hear happy birthday!!!


Yuppers
It's been pretty cool so far. 
I just got up from a nap while the hubby has been downstairs playing keno


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159993
> 
> I think:/


Hmmm.
Could be .
But i'm rubbish at plant id.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> No! John, I looked at your bonsai pic again, that's not boxwood!


I think you're right.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160002
> View attachment 160003
> View attachment 160004
> 
> 
> the leaves really do look like jade


The leaves look like those of a money tree - aka small leaf jade
or a succulent bonsai also called Elephant Bush (native to S Africa)


----------



## Momof4

Pearly said:


> Damn! Autocorrect! Hate this thing! And sometimes love it too. It's not a NAMED DAY, it's a NAME DAY. John's is on 6/24 (feast of st John), people in Poland used to name their kids with only those "calendar names"



Our friends from Hungry just told us about name day! I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## Lyn W

Past midnight in the UK so
Happy 3rd (or is it 4th ) day of Christmas to everyone!
See you tomorrow and take care.
Night Night!


----------



## johnandjade

good night everyone, won't see you all tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Past midnight in the UK so
> Happy 3rd (or is it 4th ) day of Christmas to everyone!
> See you tomorrow and take care.
> Night Night!


Night, Lyn!!!
We've had Christmas Egg, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, Boxing Day and now it is Christmas Adam.
The fifth day of Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good night everyone, won't see you all tomorrow


Night, John!
Look forward to not seeing you, too.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, quite.
> I read your rattlesnake thread.
> Don't get them here of course, or anywhere else I've lived, though I've spent a lot of time with snakes, lived in the rain forests of Thailand, where there are quite a few and quite like them. They're fine if you treat them correctly.
> We have quite a few venomous snakes here in Morocco, but only about four deaths a year.
> I love snakes, unfortunately, the whole population here hates them.



Most folks here hate them too, but I'm working on that. One guy told my sister that he used to hate snakes and kill them and now he moves them off roads and stops other people from killing them. My sis just rolled her eyes and said, "Yeah, she has that effect on people."


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone!!! Happy Christmas Eve!  Or as I like to say "happy my birthday eve"


Hey! We're almost twins! I was born Christmas Eve. When I was a kid, people would ask me when my birthday was and I'd say, "I don't have one,' because it was all just part of the whole holiday thing. You probably had the same thing!


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Hey! We're almost twins! I was born Christmas Eve. When I was a kid, people would ask me when my birthday was and I'd say, "I don't have one,' because it was all just part of the whole holiday thing. You probably had the same thing!




happy birthday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

W Shaw said:


> Hey! We're almost twins! I was born Christmas Eve. When I was a kid, people would ask me when my birthday was and I'd say, "I don't have one,' because it was all just part of the whole holiday thing. You probably had the same thing!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! last day off, back to work tomorrow going to my mums to move some boxes later... time for a snooze first thought


----------



## Momof4

W Shaw said:


> Hey! We're almost twins! I was born Christmas Eve. When I was a kid, people would ask me when my birthday was and I'd say, "I don't have one,' because it was all just part of the whole holiday thing. You probably had the same thing!




Happy Birthday Wendy!! Hope you celebrated with style!!

Just so you know, snakes freak me out!! I'll pet a big boa but rattlers in my yard give me anxiety!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Most folks here hate them too, but I'm working on that. One guy told my sister that he used to hate snakes and kill them and now he moves them off roads and stops other people from killing them. My sis just rolled her eyes and said, "Yeah, she has that effect on people."


Hi, W!
I've managed to stop the people in my neighbourhood killing geckos, but snakes is a whole different ball game. 
We can all make a little difference, every person we can convince that reptiles are amazing, beautiful and not (usually) very dangerous is a victory!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Hey! We're almost twins! I was born Christmas Eve. When I was a kid, people would ask me when my birthday was and I'd say, "I don't have one,' because it was all just part of the whole holiday thing. You probably had the same thing!


A little bit sad. 
Hope you had a smashing birthday this year!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 160062


Hi, Grandpa!!!
Hope you had a great Christmas and are still enjoying the holiday festivities!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! last day off, back to work tomorrow going to my mums to move some boxes later... time for a snooze first thought


Good morning, John!!!
Happy Christmas Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Wendy!! Hope you celebrated with style!!
> 
> Just so you know, snakes freak me out!! I'll pet a big boa but rattlers in my yard give me anxiety!!


Happy Christmas Adam, Kathy !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Christmas Adam Cold Dark Roommates!!!!!!
(I'm not wishing myself happy Christmas. Here, in the Cold Dark Room, Christmas Eve is December 24th and Christmas Adam is the 27th. )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!!!
> Happy Christmas Adam!!




happy Christmas adam, adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy Christmas adam, adam!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy Christmas adam, adam!


OK Christmas is over ! NOW Happy New Years ( a whole day and night of Bud Time !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OK Christmas is over ! NOW Happy New Years ( a whole day and night of Bud Time !!!!!


Lets just keep drinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OK Christmas is over ! NOW Happy New Years ( a whole day and night of Bud Time !!!!!




happy new beer


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy new beer


Not beer ( BUD )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not beer ( BUD )


I've been drinking Bud, buddy! 
(yesterday and today).


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> Hey! We're almost twins! I was born Christmas Eve. When I was a kid, people would ask me when my birthday was and I'd say, "I don't have one,' because it was all just part of the whole holiday thing. You probably had the same thing!




Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! last day off, back to work tomorrow going to my mums to move some boxes later... time for a snooze first thought


Should have done that on Boxing Day!
Morning John enjoy your last day off.
Hopefully you'll have time off for Hogmanay?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> happy Christmas adam, adam!


Happy Christmas Adam, Adam - never 'ad 'em before!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been drinking Bud, buddy!
> (yesterday and today).


Can you smell my BUD I'm on my second can !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys. I've been away from the Internet for a few days. I haven't been feeling really well either. When I came back from the er they said I was probably really tired, all the readings and blood tests were normal. I'm getting tired of the bs I'm getting from my body. Ugh.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Should have done that on Boxing Day!
> Morning John enjoy your last day off.
> Hopefully you'll have time off for Hogmanay?




3 days again


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I've been away from the Internet for a few days. I haven't been feeling really well either. When I came back from the er they said I was probably really tired, all the readings and blood tests were normal. I'm getting tired of the bs I'm getting from my body. Ugh.




 keep your chin up, keep on fighting! this is a hiccup, you'll be back on form soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Christmas Adam, Adam - never 'ad 'em before!


Christmas Egg is an old thing. 
Christmas Adam is a Cold Dark Room new thing!
Happy Christmas Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I've been away from the Internet for a few days. I haven't been feeling really well either. When I came back from the er they said I was probably really tired, all the readings and blood tests were normal. I'm getting tired of the bs I'm getting from my body. Ugh.


Hi Abdulla sorry you are still not feeling well, I'm glad the tests were Ok though. Maybe you are bit iron deficient - but I think the tests would have picked up on that. Try to rest as much as possible, eat good food and keep hydrated with water to give your body chance to repair itself. If you still feel the same by the end of the week (or sooner if you feel worse), then go back to your Doctor. Take care.


----------



## johnandjade

for the next fortnight we have jodie foster!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 3 days again


It takes Scots much longer than 3 days to get over Hogmanay!!
My BiL is half Scottish and I've seen how he celebrates!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh and be very careful with cigarettes in bed, I dropped one and burned myself on Christmas Eve, right on my 'johns Apple'


----------



## Momof4

Happy Christmas Adam to you Adam!!
Why were you sad


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It takes Scots much longer than 3 days to get over Hogmanay!!
> My BiL is half Scottish and I've seen how he celebrates!!



I actually can't remember the last time I seen the bells in (that wasn't bottled) 

half Scotish, the good half i bet


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> oh and be very careful with cigarettes in bed, I dropped one and burned myself on Christmas Eve, right on my 'johns Apple'
> View attachment 160092



Ouch!! 
Now stop smoking!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh and be very careful with cigarettes in bed, I dropped one and burned myself on Christmas Eve, right on my 'johns Apple'
> View attachment 160092


Oooh painful, smoking in bed is also a bad idea in case you fall asleep and set fire to the bed!!
(This health warning was brought to you by the Ministry of Lynistry)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Can you smell my BUD I'm on my second can !


I can smell it Gramps, 'cos I've got one here! 
Third one today, but sadly the last.
back to the Jack Daniels!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I actually can't remember the last time I seen the bells in (that wasn't bottled)
> 
> half Scotish, the good half i bet


Always have to do the first footing with the coal!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hi Abdulla sorry you are still not feeling well, I'm glad the tests were Ok though. Maybe you are bit iron deficient - but I think the tests would have picked up on that. Try to rest as much as possible, eat good food and keep hydrated with water to give your body chance to repair itself. If you still feel the same by the end of the week (or sooner if you feel worse), then go back to your Doctor. Take care.




So sorry maybe you should intake a few more calories to keep your energy up. 
Did the ER have suggestions for you? 
Have some carbs, they won't kill you!


----------



## Lyn W

Not quite the same message I know, but couldn't resist adding a great song in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys. I've been away from the Internet for a few days. I haven't been feeling really well either. When I came back from the er they said I was probably really tired, all the readings and blood tests were normal. I'm getting tired of the bs I'm getting from my body. Ugh.


Evening, Abdulla!!!!
Try to stay positive, getting annoyed is natural but will only make things worse. 
my body really gives me a lot of grief, but I try to be positive about it. 
Seasons greetings to you!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Ouch!!
> Now stop smoking!!




I'm going to have to at home, jades planning on giving up at new year, so I'll have to have sneaky ones in the mancave. 


hows the holiday? vagas baby!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for the next fortnight we have jodie foster!!
> View attachment 160088


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Actually, i've always had the hots for Jodie Foster.
(the actress, not the dog.)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> for the next fortnight we have jodie foster!!
> View attachment 160088


Aw! Jodie with sad doggy eyes!
Fudge is going home tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oooh painful, smoking in bed is also a bad idea in case you fall asleep and set fire to the bed!!
> (This health warning was brought to you by the Ministry of Lynistry)




very true! I managed to burn a tennis ball sized hole in the duvet that way before. silly boy never learns


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oooh painful, smoking in bed is also a bad idea in case you fall asleep and set fire to the bed!!
> (This health warning was brought to you by the Ministry of Lynistry)




speaking of setting fire to things...

how did the cooking go??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh and be very careful with cigarettes in bed, I dropped one and burned myself on Christmas Eve, right on my 'johns Apple'
> View attachment 160092


Be careful!!!!! 
it's not a 'John's apple' it's an Adam's Apple, so look after it or you'll have me to deal with!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not quite the same message I know, but couldn't resist adding a great song in here.




won't let me play


----------



## johnandjade

i can't sleep cause my bed's on fire!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Christmas Adam to you Adam!!
> Why were you sad


Was I ?
I can't remember being sad, it's been a great Christmas. 
I'm a terribly lucky chap.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Actually, i've always had the hots for Jodie Foster.
> (the actress, not the dog.)




yip


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm going to have to at home, jades planning on giving up at new year, so I'll have to have sneaky ones in the mancave.
> 
> 
> hows the holiday? vagas baby!!!


Wrong 'Mom' John its AZTORTMOM (Noel) in Vegas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Ouch!!
> Now stop smoking!!


Easier said than done.............................


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> won't let me play


Shame - it plays OK here - you'll have to google it.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Aw! Jodie with sad doggy eyes!
> Fudge is going home tomorrow







she loves me really, settled already


we have a superking size bed and this little one still manages to take up the full thing!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i can't sleep cause my bed's on fire!


Love Talking Heads


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be careful!!!!!
> it's not a 'John's apple' it's an Adam's Apple, so look after it or you'll have me to deal with!




it was a sore one


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wrong 'Mom' John its AZTORTMOM (Noel) in Vegas




silly me! doh! i have 4 mums, i get confuddled some times


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oooh painful, smoking in bed is also a bad idea in case you fall asleep and set fire to the bed!!
> (This health warning was brought to you by the Ministry of Lynistry)


Yep.
Even i don't smoke in bed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Easier said than done.............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Always have to do the first footing with the coal!


I used to do that with my family!!!!
As the eldest son, coal, bread, lettuce, I can't remember what else.......
I was so proud!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Shame - it plays OK here - you'll have to google it.




got it . 

i use the iPhone app, its a pain in the bottom lot of times links won't work for me .(


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to do that with my family!!!!
> As the eldest son, coal, bread, lettuce, I can't remember what else.......
> I was so proud!




coal, money and whiskey, bring warmth, wealth and good health


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Shame - it plays OK here - you'll have to google it.




ahhh yes I know it now


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne opens the door to the room and tosses in....***

*SPANNER!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

(You three were having such a good time all by yourselves, I just thought I'd toss a spanner into the works!)


----------



## johnandjade

and the routine inspection of fido now.




jodie is a rescue dog so is rather nervous and always unsure of fido at first.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm going to have to at home, jades planning on giving up at new year, so I'll have to have sneaky ones in the mancave.
> 
> 
> hows the holiday? vagas baby!!!


Good for jade!! It will be difficult but wishing her every success!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> (You three were having such a good time all by yourselves, I just thought I'd toss a spanner into the works!)




hello miss yvonnee. hope you are well and had a nice Christmas


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good for jade!! It will be difficult but wishing her every success!




she's tried a few times but never sticks, first time since we've been living together though so I can put her through boot camp


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> (You three were having such a good time all by yourselves, I just thought I'd toss a spanner into the works!)


Think you may have caught Adam on the head! He's gone very quiet all of a sudden.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and the routine inspection of fido now.
> View attachment 160100
> View attachment 160101
> 
> 
> jodie is a rescue dog so is rather nervous and always unsure of fido at first.


Will she be safe with fido while you are at work?
Won't jump up and push the glass in?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Will she be safe with fido while you are at work?
> Won't jump up and push the glass in?




jades off work while we have her  the footstool is moved to bedroom and living room door always shut at night, my boy comes first


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades off work while we have her  the footstool is moved to bedroom and living room door always shut at night, my boy comes first


Fudge is terrified of Lola, has only seen her at a distance through a baby gate but turned and ran upstairs.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Fudge is terrified of Lola, has only seen her at a distance through a baby gate but turned and ran upstairs.




how did the cooking go??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aw! Jodie with sad doggy eyes!
> Fudge is going home tomorrow


But I'm sure you've given Fudge a great Christmas! 
Bye bye Fudge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> (You three were having such a good time all by yourselves, I just thought I'd toss a spanner into the works!)


Your spanner is always welcome here, Yvonne!
Happy Christmas Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and the routine inspection of fido now.
> View attachment 160100
> View attachment 160101
> 
> 
> jodie is a rescue dog so is rather nervous and always unsure of fido at first.


i think Fido would have him in a fight!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think you may have caught Adam on the head! He's gone very quiet all of a sudden.


Where am I ?????????????????????


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where am I ?????????????????????




I don't think we're in cansis anymore toto


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Christmas Adam to you Adam!!
> Why were you sad


Oh! 
Got it now, sorry I can be very slow.
I was saying it's sad that W doesn't get a proper birthday because it's so near to Christmas. 
Feeling sorry for the likes of her, Noel and meech who have holiday birthdays .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how did the cooking go??


very stressful!! Still here to tell the tale!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think Fido would have him in a fight!!!!!


I think Fido could kill Jodie - if he got stuck in her throat!
Hopefully that would never happen though!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I don't think we're in cansis anymore toto


Just click the heels of your ruby slippers together Adam and say 'There's no place like the CDR' - it will all be fine!


----------



## johnandjade

Fidos hard as nails ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I don't think we're in cansis anymore toto


Well, that's true enough.
i've never been to Kansas, nor do i know a Toto (or perhaps i did but was too drunk to remember.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just click the heels of your ruby slippers together Adam and say 'There's no place like the CDR' - it will all be fine!


I am fine.
It's not important where I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Fidos hard as nails ...
> View attachment 160106


Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.




he's off for a Pizza Hut


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's off for a Pizza Hut


Tidgy loves pizza.
I never let her eat it, but the smell drives her crazy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am fine.
> It's not important where I am.


The Wizard of Oz was on yesterday, I don't think I've ever seen it right through.
Just caught the end of it this year..


----------



## johnandjade

she looks like she's done her self a mischief!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The Wizard of Oz was on yesterday, I don't think I've ever seen it right through.
> Just caught the end of it this year..


I rather love it.
Watch it if you can. 
it's great fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The Wizard of Oz was on yesterday, I don't think I've ever seen it right through.
> Just caught the end of it this year..




I actually love it, and return to oz. watching oz the great and powerful for the first time just now. (I know, I just get stranger:/)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rather love it.
> Watch it if you can.
> it's great fun.




snap(ish)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rather love it.
> Watch it if you can.
> it's great fun.



I know one of the songs from it about finding out how heavy meat in pastry is - you know -
"Somewhere over the rainbow
weigh a pie......"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually love it, and return to oz. watching oz the great and powerful for the first time just now. (I know, I just get stranger:/)


Impossible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> snap(ish)


Close enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know one of the songs from it about finding out how heavy meat in pastry is - you know -
> "Somewhere over the rainbow
> weigh a pie......"


There's another one called 'Pieons and quiches and pears, Oh my! '


----------



## Lyn W

One of my nephews is on tele tomorrow playing table tennis during the Royal Institution Christmas lecture about space; BBC 4 at 8pm I think. He's 12 and was a volunteer from the audience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> One of my nephews is on tele tomorrow playing table tennis during the Royal Institution Christmas lecture about space; BBC 4 at 8pm I think. He's 12 and was a volunteer from the audience.


Isn't it a bit rude playing table tennis while the lecture is on ????


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Impossible.




...inevitable


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Close enough.




tick tok is my favourite character


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Isn't it a bit rude playing table tennis while the lecture is on ????


Yeah - you see him being escorted off the premises!
Can't remember why now - something to do with what happens in space


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> One of my nephews is on tele tomorrow playing table tennis during the Royal Institution Christmas lecture about space; BBC 4 at 8pm I think. He's 12 and was a volunteer from the audience.




remind me tomorrow please


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tick tok is my favourite character


I thought he was in Peter Pan.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> remind me tomorrow please




...alarm set


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tick tok is my favourite character


Mine, too!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I thought he was in Peter Pan.



... part of him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah - you see him being escorted off the premises!
> Can't remember why now - something to do with what happens in space


Table tennis does not happen in space. 
Usually in China, as I am led to believe.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine, too!




I paced back and forth till my action ran out... then i just stood here thinking, until my brain ran out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought he was in Peter Pan.


Yeah, the crocodile ate him.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...alarm set


His name is James. I think he will be a millionaire by the time he's 20 - always coming up with money making ideas.
Even when he was about 5 any pictures he painted he would ask if you would like it - and then name his price!!

At the moment he and a mate are customising handsets for some game or another.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> His name is James. I think he will be a millionaire by the time he's 20 - always coming up with money making ideas.
> Even when he was about 5 any pictures he painted he would ask if you would like it - and then name his price!!
> 
> At the moment he and a mate are customising handsets for some game or another.


James is my middle name.
He'll be fine.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I paced back and forth till my action ran out... then i just stood here thinking, until my brain ran out.


enough about you - tell us about tick tock


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> His name is James. I think he will be a millionaire by the time he's 20 - always coming up with money making ideas.
> Even when he was about 5 any pictures he painted he would ask if you would like it - and then name his price!!
> 
> At the moment he and a mate are customising handsets for some game or another.




best staying the favourite aunty there then!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> enough about you - tell us about tick tock



he's a wind up merchant!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> best staying the favourite aunty there then!


Yup hoping he will look after me in my old age!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160002
> View attachment 160003
> View attachment 160004
> 
> 
> the leaves really do look like jade


Ahm.... John, my Friend.... Hate to break it to you... But it is a JADE PLANT! As "Jadey" as they come! It's gorgeous! And your wife is sure to adore it! Plant that bears her name! Wow!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he's a wind up merchant!


very highly sprung?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's a wind up merchant!


But goes like clockwork.


----------



## Pearly

And good morning (tail end of it!) to everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Ahm.... John, my Friend.... Hate to break it to you... But it is a JADE PLANT! As "Jadey" as they come! It's gorgeous! And your wife is sure to adore it! Plant that bears her name! Wow!


Hi, Ewa!
Happy Christmas Adam.
i'm no expert, but I go for jade plant, too.
leaves are a give away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> very highly sprung?


How cognisant of you!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> And good morning (tail end of it!) to everyone!


Hi Ewa Seasons greetings to you and yours!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Ahm.... John, my Friend.... Hate to break it to you... But it is a JADE PLANT! As "Jadey" as they come! It's gorgeous! And your wife is sure to adore it! Plant that bears her name! Wow!



never knew it came like this. jade got it for me


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> very highly sprung?



always on the clock


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> And good morning (tail end of it!) to everyone!




mornooning


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> always on the clock


have to be if you wanna see some action.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> have to be if you wanna see some action.


if you don't want to appear cuckoo.


----------



## johnandjade

our 'mother'jade plant wich is a clone... all of seen of them. now I have the grandmother plant


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> if you don't want to appear cuckoo.




would be alarming!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> if you don't want to appear cuckoo.


I think it's all mind over mantel, but hands on experience is what counts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would be alarming!


Intocksicating!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think it's all mind over mantel, but hands on experience is what counts


I second that!


----------



## Lyn W

Got to go and feed the cat now so see you all later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I second that!


I'll make sure that's in the minutes for the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Got to go and feed the cat now so see you all later.


And Zac should be here for his Christmas stuff.
he's late (usual) and Amazon haven' t delivered one of his gifts and he was also due a tortoise forum calendar.
Oops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll make sure that's in the minutes for the CDR


yeah, that counts for points.
The CDR is all hours.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Got to go and feed the cat now so see you all later.




never knew you had a cat?!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Zac should be here for his Christmas stuff.
> he's late (usual) and Amazon haven' t delivered one of his gifts and he was also due a tortoise forum calendar.
> Oops.




to the fossil collection!


----------



## stojanovski92113

How is everyone doing? I hope the holidays were wonderful for all


----------



## mike taylor

I'm good had a awesome Christmas .


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ewa Seasons greetings to you and yours!


And to you and yours


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> never knew you had a cat?!


Not mine - I don't like cats, this is Fudge's house mate Jezz. He's been incarcerated all week and is going stir crazy. He had a mad half hour charging all over the house so it took a while to get him back in his conservatory. Mad Cat!


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> How is everyone doing? I hope the holidays were wonderful for all


Hi Shannon had a very quiet time thanks, how was yours?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Hi Shannon had a very quiet time thanks, how was yours?


Nice and kind of the same as yours. Just the way I like it too!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! back to work time booo. had to get up around 3 as jodie woke me wanting to go out (rather that than the floor)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. It looks like I missed a lot.
Did anyone get screwed on the Secret Santa? (No gift)
Suki has been much better at bed time and has allowed me a few hours of sleep. So I'm feeling alright and the flu/cold is almost over, also.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It looks like I missed a lot.
> Did anyone get screwed on the Secret Santa? (No gift)
> Suki has been much better at bed time and has allowed me a few hours of sleep. So I'm feeling alright and the flu/cold is almost over, also.




hello me ed!! . I didn't recive my gift


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hello me ed!! . I didn't recive my gift


Really?
Hopefully it's just slow mail.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! back to work time booo. had to get up around 3 as jodie woke me wanting to go out (rather that than the floor)


They pick their moments don't they?
Why can't they be trained to use the loo like some cats.
Shame you have to work on a bank holiday, hope they give you double time!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It looks like I missed a lot.
> Did anyone get screwed on the Secret Santa? (No gift)
> Suki has been much better at bed time and has allowed me a few hours of sleep. So I'm feeling alright and the flu/cold is almost over, also.


Morning Ed - it's been busy - off and on!
Glad Suki is settling down and getting into a routine (hope I'm not speaking too soon!)
Maybe your gift is 'in the post'. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Morning Ed - it's been busy - off and on!
> Glad Suki is settling down and getting into a routine (hope I'm not speaking too soon!)
> Maybe your gift is 'in the post'. Fingers crossed.


I got mine. John didn't.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got mine. John didn't.


Fingers crossed for John then, the mail is extra busy at this time of year.
Did you have a good Xmas Ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Fingers crossed for John then, the mail is extra busy at this time of year.
> Did you have a good Xmas Ed?


It was hot and un eventful. Maybe the most depressing one ever.
I do hope that yours was better.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was hot and un eventful. Maybe the most depressing one ever.
> I do hope that yours was better.


Mine was very quiet, my nephew came for lunch (the cooking of which was very stressful for me), he has learning difficulties and a man of few words so he's not great company, but he would have been on his own of I'd gone away. So we just muddled through the day really. Glad its over.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Mine was very quiet, my nephew came for lunch (the cooking of which was very stressful for me), he has learning difficulties and a man of few words so he's not great company, but he would have been on his own of I'd gone away. So we just muddled through the day really. Glad its over.


That was a very kind thing to do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm afraid that I may not be so kind if it came right down to it.
I'm very impatient and intolerant.
(I'm reminded of that whenever I hear of a story like yours there.)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> That was a very kind thing to do.


Not really - he's family and his own brother doesn't help him so I have sort of become his main carer.
Wasn't thinking kind thoughts when I was cursing the cooking!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Not really - he's family and his own brother doesn't help him so I have sort of become his main carer.
> Wasn't thinking kind thoughts when I was cursing the cooking!!!


I'm not very close with most of my family. So that sentiment is lost on me.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not very close with most of my family. So that sentiment is lost on me.


I wasn't really close to my nephew before his Dad then his Mum died a couple of years ago, she also had learning difficulties and numerous medical problems, but they supported each other. It has just fallen on me to keep an eye on him because I live closest to him and I suppose my experience in special needs teaching makes me the prime candidate for dealing with adult social services etc too. My other sisters and brother are less involved but it would be good if they did take some of the load off me and, socially,better for my nephew too. I'ts not a big problem though - I do what I can when I can.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Soft at heart is a good thing. for sure.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Really?
> Hopefully it's just slow mail.




I'm hoping so as well. the gift I sent made it, I'm happy enough with that


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They pick their moments don't they?
> Why can't they be trained to use the loo like some cats.
> Shame you have to work on a bank holiday, hope they give you double time!




nope. jade had me up twice snoring as well, think I'll kip with Fido tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I wasn't really close to my nephew before his Dad then his Mum died a couple of years ago, she also had learning difficulties and numerous medical problems, but they supported each other. It has just fallen on me to keep an eye on him because I live closest to him and I suppose my experience in special needs teaching makes me the prime candidate for dealing with adult social services etc too. My other sisters and brother are less involved but it would be good if they did take some of the load off me and, socially,better for my nephew too. I'ts not a big problem though - I do what I can when I can.




you're one in a million


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you're one in a million


She absolutely IS!
I'd have about six of my friends fighting over her if she was a few thousand miles this way!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope. jade had me up twice snoring as well, think I'll kip with Fido tonight!


There's plenty of room!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you're one in a million


No I'm not - really!!
Sometimes my thoughts are far from charitable!!
I'm blushing now.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She absolutely IS!
> I'd have about six of my friends fighting over her if she was a few thousand miles this way!


Beetroot colour now!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I snore. I think that it's somewhat normal. But, Kelly yells and makes groaning, moaning noises that are pretty alarming.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Beetroot colour now!!


Entirely deserved. And true.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I snore. I think that it's somewhat normal. But, Kelly yells and makes groaning, moaning noises that are pretty alarming.


One of my sisters used to chant in her sleep like a monk!
That was quite scary when we were kids!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Entirely deserved. And true.


You are far too kind Ed but I think the internet makes us - well me - seem a much better person than I am.
I could actually be a serial killer, and I am- if we're talking cornflakes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You are far too kind Ed but I think the internet makes us - well me - seem a much better person than I am.
> I could actually be a serial killer, and I am- if we're talking cornflakes.


Nope. It's not just this one post. It's an opinion based on every conversation that I'm aware of.
It should do nothing more or less than make you feel good. To know that others also think that you are pretty great comes as no surprise.
In fact, Many people in this COLD DARK ROOM have impressed me.And I don't get impressed.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Afternoon all! Did everyone have a nice Christmas?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> Afternoon all! Did everyone have a nice Christmas?


Hello. Not the greatest. Yours?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nope. It's not just this one post. It's an opinion based on every conversation that I'm aware of.
> It should do nothing more or less than make you feel good. To know that others also think that you are pretty great comes as no surprise.
> In fact, Many people in this COLD DARK ROOM have impressed me.And I don't get impressed.


Yup there are some great people here - including yourself - your dedication to Bertha and support for others is tremendous.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Afternoon all! Did everyone have a nice Christmas?


Hi Kirsty it was OK thanks. How about you, do you have anything special planned for Hogmanay?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. Not the greatest. Yours?


Aww how come? I had a great but tiring day thanks!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty it was OK thanks. How about you, do you have anything special planned for Hogmanay?


It was good thanks! Yeah I'm going to go and see if I can get tickets for biffy clyro at the Castle but I'll need to see if I can get tickets first! How about you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww how come? I had a great but tiring day thanks!


It was very hot and we made no plans.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> It was good thanks! Yeah I'm going to go and see if I can get tickets for biffy clyro at the Castle but I'll need to see if I can get tickets first! How about you?


There should be a great atmosphere at the castle, hope you get your tickets, mine will be a quiet one but will probably go to my sisters house and have a few glasses of fizzy stuff to see in 2016.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to the fossil collection!


No, the fossils are for Ilyass, books for Zac.
The Amazon package got here today, so he'll get his books on Saturday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> How is everyone doing? I hope the holidays were wonderful for all


Great holidays., thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
Really good time. 
Lots of lovely food, pressies and a bit too much alcohol...................
You had fun ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'm good had a awesome Christmas .


Excellent!!!!!!
I got roaring drunk last night and feel absolutely terrible today.
Not awesome at all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent!!!!!!
> I got roaring drunk last night and feel absolutely terrible today.
> Not awesome at all.


More Owsome than awesome then!
Wondered where you were.
That Zac is a bad influence on you (or vice versa!!)
Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello there Adam.


----------



## Momof4

(Whispering)
Hi Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

1630, good enough. beer time!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys!
Sorry I haven't been on lately but I have BIG news!
So this happened today...


----------



## Lyn W

I think Adam may have gone for a little lie down on an armadillo again so Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!

or alternatively we could be wicked and bring in a brass band!!?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> Sorry I haven't been on lately but I have BIG news!
> So this happened today...
> View attachment 160227


You've been trapped in that box! Poor you!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> Sorry I haven't been on lately but I have BIG news!
> So this happened today...
> View attachment 160227


New Gerbils?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What is in there?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is in there?


She's teasing us now!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> She's teasing us now!!


I figure its NOT a gerbil because the holes aren't chewed up.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I figure its NOT a gerbil because the holes aren't chewed up.


hmmm you could be right Ed - unless they're very small and can't reach yet.


----------



## Lyn W

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Welcome home pip and squeak!


Pip is mine and is black with a white chin.
Squeak is brown and she is my brothers 

They were triple boxed so that's why it wasn't all chewed up.

Sorry about the bad pic. I'll get better ones but I'm letting them settle in first


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Welcome home pip and squeak!
> View attachment 160228
> 
> Pip is mine and is black with a white chin.
> Squeak is brown and she is my brothers
> 
> They were triple boxed so that's why it wasn't all chewed up.
> 
> Sorry about the bad pic. I'll get better ones but I'm letting them settle in first




 wayhey!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Congratulations!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Welcome home pip and squeak!
> View attachment 160228
> 
> Pip is mine and is black with a white chin.
> Squeak is brown and she is my brothers
> 
> They were triple boxed so that's why it wasn't all chewed up.
> 
> Sorry about the bad pic. I'll get better ones but I'm letting them settle in first


Must have been a bit like pass the parcel unpacking them.

They are lovely welcome to Pip and Squeak!!


----------



## Lyn W

Will look forward to seeing lots of pics of the terrible two and their antics in the future!


----------



## spud's_mum

Thanks.
Pip is already incredibly tame just like cheddar was.
I picked her as when the woman opened the cage, she climbed out and was friendly.
I put my hand in to put a tube in and she climbed onto me. 
Squeak is friendly but not AS tame yet.
They are mad and have been climbing the walls (literally!) and squeak has destroyed the little house.


----------



## johnandjade

chippy for tea me thinks, hopefully jade agrees!


----------



## Lyn W

They will have a lovely safe home with you and your brother!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> Pip is already incredibly tame just like cheddar was.
> I picked her as when the woman opened the cage, she climbed out and was friendly.
> I put my hand in to put a tube in and she climbed onto me.
> Squeak is friendly but not AS tame yet.
> They are mad and have been climbing the walls (literally!) and squeak has destroyed the little house.




making them selves at home


----------



## johnandjade

and she does! result


----------



## spud's_mum

I was taking a pic of pip but squeak photo bombed at the last second


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I was taking a pic of pip but squeak photo bombed at the last second
> View attachment 160230


Not camera shy then?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Are they male? female? Going for babies this time?


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> I was taking a pic of pip but squeak photo bombed at the last second
> View attachment 160230




Congratulations, they are adorable!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and she does! result


Enjoy! I've just been picking at Xmas nibbles the last 2 days - couldn't eat a meal now but chips sound nice. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy! I've just been picking at Xmas nibbles the last 2 days - couldn't eat a meal now but chips sound nice. Maybe tomorrow.


Watcha got left over?
(We went to a Chinese restaurant.)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Watcha got left over?
> (We went to a Chinese restaurant.)


Nothing special - the dog finished off the turkey and ham etc. just things like nuts, and cheesie things - nibbles from Boxing Day buffet left now.
But I've been 'grazing' so not hungry enough for a proper meal. Chinese sounds good too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Chinese food for Christmas is kind of an American tradition for Jewish families.
I'm not Jewish. But a good idea is a good idea!


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are they male? female? Going for babies this time?


Both girlies


----------



## spud's_mum

Went for half an hour to get dinner and I came back to find no sand in the sand pot but a pile of sand on the floor and sand in the food! 
I have no idea how they did it...


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Went for half an hour to get dinner and I came back to find no sand in the sand pot but a pile of sand on the floor and sand in the food!
> I have no idea how they did it...


They can certainly dig!!!


----------



## Momof4

I love you guys here! Food and spirits! There's always a celebration in in the CDR!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and collect my sister and co. from the train station now so I will see you all later when I get back. Have a good evening/afternoon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bye Miss Lyn. speak with you again in the morning.


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 160087
> Hope it was a good one!



Thank you!!


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little bit sad.
> Hope you had a smashing birthday this year!!!



I did, thanks! Went out elk-watching with my sister


----------



## W Shaw

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Wendy!! Hope you celebrated with style!!
> 
> Just so you know, snakes freak me out!! I'll pet a big boa but rattlers in my yard give me anxiety!!


Thanks! And if it makes you feel better -- seeing you in their yard makes them anxious as well!


----------



## W Shaw

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 160062



Thanks, Grandpa!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bye Miss Lyn. speak with you again in the morning.



chippy been had, fish supper. sat back with jodie foster dog sleeping on me now happy days


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday



Tapadh leat, a Charad! And.... that's close to extent of my vocabulary.


----------



## W Shaw

W Shaw said:


> Most folks here hate them too, but I'm working on that. One guy told my sister that he used to hate snakes and kill them and now he moves them off roads and stops other people from killing them. My sis just rolled her eyes and said, "Yeah, she has that effect on people."


Do you post photos of your Moroccan wildlife anywhere? Also... here's a wee pressie for you:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Wendy, John, any one else here. I've got to secure the area and get ready to go home.


----------



## W Shaw

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Wendy, John, any one else here. I've got to secure the area and get ready to go home.



Stay safe and sleep well!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great holidays., thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Really good time.
> Lots of lovely food, pressies and a bit too much alcohol...................
> You had fun ?


It was nice. Kind of low key this year.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Lyn W said:


> Hi Shannon had a very quiet time thanks, how was yours?


Hi Lyn it was low-key kind of quiet and I was with my husbands family it was nice though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! back to work time booo. had to get up around 3 as jodie woke me wanting to go out (rather that than the floor)


I start tomorrow, so still off today, thankfully!!!
Need the time to recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It looks like I missed a lot.
> Did anyone get screwed on the Secret Santa? (No gift)
> Suki has been much better at bed time and has allowed me a few hours of sleep. So I'm feeling alright and the flu/cold is almost over, also.


Hi, Ed!!!
Hope you had a great Christmas.
Glad to hear your cold is better and that Suki's settling in.
Happy days.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little bit sad.
> Hope you had a smashing birthday this year!!!


So... I meant to reply to this one and ended up replying to my own reply, and it's too late to delete it. So... look for my post with the video. It's a present for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello me ed!! . I didn't recive my gift


That's awful!!!!! 
Hopefully just stuck in the Christmas post.
Along with my calendars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was hot and un eventful. Maybe the most depressing one ever.
> I do hope that yours was better.



Most not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you're one in a million


Hear! Hear !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She absolutely IS!
> I'd have about six of my friends fighting over her if she was a few thousand miles this way!


And "Hear! Hear!", again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I snore. I think that it's somewhat normal. But, Kelly yells and makes groaning, moaning noises that are pretty alarming.


Wifey used to make noises resembling the whole cast of "Old MacDonalds Farm". 
Thankfully this has stopped and we only get a bit of light snoring occasionally. 
I apparently sometimes say just one word out loud.
"Bacon!" for example.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Afternoon all! Did everyone have a nice Christmas?


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A great one , thanks, Kirsty!
(though I'm suffering somewhat today.)
You ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup there are some great people here - including yourself - your dedication to Bertha and support for others is tremendous.


And thrice, "Hear! Hear!"


----------



## Pearly

W Shaw said:


> Thanks! And if it makes you feel better -- seeing you in their yard makes them anxious as well!


I'm such terrible person! Missed another birthday!!!! That's because my forum activity is sorta erratic. Well, happy, happy birthday


----------



## Pearly

Adam, what's wrong? Not feeling well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> More Owsome than awesome then!
> Wondered where you were.
> That Zac is a bad influence on you (or vice versa!!)
> Hope you're feeling better soon


Zac doesn't drink (good Muslim and all), but he was two hours late by which time i'd drunk far too much. 
He got me a Richard Dawkins book on evolution which is great, I love Dawkins' writing, though he can become a bit aggressive to religions and religious folk. He's married to the Lady Lalla Ward who was a companion to Tom Baker's Doctor and briefly married to Tom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello there Adam.


Ow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> (Whispering)
> Hi Adam.


Ow.
Thanks for whispering.
ow.
Hi, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> Sorry I haven't been on lately but I have BIG news!
> So this happened today...
> View attachment 160227


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rhinoceros ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think Adam may have gone for a little lie down on an armadillo again so Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> or alternatively we could be wicked and bring in a brass band!!?


Ow.
Please don't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Welcome home pip and squeak!
> View attachment 160228
> 
> Pip is mine and is black with a white chin.
> Squeak is brown and she is my brothers
> 
> They were triple boxed so that's why it wasn't all chewed up.
> 
> Sorry about the bad pic. I'll get better ones but I'm letting them settle in first


No rhinoceros?
Still that's great news.
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Ahhhh! I think I know what's wrong with poor Adam! Your hair follicles hurt???? Poor thing! at least we know this kind of a illness passes. Take care, Adam! And to all CDR's let's be kind to each other, no "brass bands"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I love you guys here! Food and spirits! There's always a celebration in in the CDR!


Ow!
Yes, there is.
Ow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> I did, thanks! Went out elk-watching with my sister


Wow!!!!!!!
Would love to be able to do that!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> It was nice. Kind of low key this year.



i wish wifey could do low key.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Do you post photos of your Moroccan wildlife anywhere? Also... here's a wee pressie for you:


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
Morocco!!!!!!!!
I rarely take photos, but
How about a Moorish gecko to start ?


A colony live in my house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> So... I meant to reply to this one and ended up replying to my own reply, and it's too late to delete it. So... look for my post with the video. It's a present for you.


Thanks, sorted! 
Nice pressie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adam, what's wrong? Not feeling well?


Massive hangover.
Self inflicted damage , so sympathy not necessary! 
Ow!


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
> Morocco!!!!!!!!
> I rarely take photos, but
> How about a Moorish gecko to start ?
> View attachment 160242
> 
> A colony live in my house.



SOOO cool! It must be amazing to have them around all the time! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## W Shaw

spudthetortoise said:


> Welcome home pip and squeak!
> View attachment 160228
> 
> Pip is mine and is black with a white chin.
> Squeak is brown and she is my brothers
> 
> They were triple boxed so that's why it wasn't all chewed up.
> 
> Sorry about the bad pic. I'll get better ones but I'm letting them settle in first


Adorable! Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Ahhhh! I think I know what's wrong with poor Adam! Your hair follicles hurt???? Poor thing! at least we know this kind of a illness passes. Take care, Adam! And to all CDR's let's be kind to each other, no "brass bands"


They are so meanie, mean, mean to me! 
Those hair follicles that still remain to me are hurting, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> SOOO cool! It must be amazing to have them around all the time! Thanks for the photo!


They sleep in the winter, but will appear again in the spring!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are so meanie, mean, mean to me!
> Those hair follicles that still remain to me are hurting, yes.
> View attachment 160243


Oh God bless you My Child


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are so meanie, mean, mean to me!
> Those hair follicles that still remain to me are hurting, yes.
> View attachment 160243


I used to hate that "racing heart" thing. Never had much of a head ache!(hardheaded Polaka!) but it was the heart and stomach thing! Ughhh! Don't miss that one bit!


----------



## Pearly

Advise for Adam: turn off your computer and try to fall asleep for 1-2 hrs, that should be best cure for that "disease"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I used to hate that "racing heart" thing. Never had much of a head ache!(hardheaded Polaka!) but it was the heart and stomach thing! Ughhh! Don't miss that one bit!


i'm the same.
No head ache, but several other internal organs feel like they're disintegrating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Advise for Adam: turn off your computer and try to fall asleep for 1-2 hrs, that should be best cure for that "disease"


Might do that.
see you later!!!


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Might do that.
> see you later!!!



And hydrate. With water.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm the same.
> No head ache, but several other internal organs feel like they're disintegrating.


It's called "alcohol poisoning" or at least "overdose". This will pass. It's funny how we tend to never remember this feeling the next time we are in party situation


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Might do that.
> see you later!!!


Ok! Later my Friend! I'll get my booty busy working too. But it's been so deliciously nice to be lazy and on TFO!


----------



## W Shaw

Pearly said:


> It's called "alcohol poisoning" or at least "overdose". This will pass. It's funny how we tend to never remember this feeling the next time we are in party situation



A friend of mine, who had alcohol issues earlier in life says the reason for it goes like this: "First the man takes a drink. Then the drink takes a drink. Then the drink takes the man."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> And hydrate. With water.


Bleuch!!!!!
I hate water.
I am currently hydrating with gin.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!!!!!
> I hate water.
> I am currently hydrating with gin.


Little hair o' the dog never hurt. At the time, anyhow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Pip seems to have disappeared and I haven't seen her for quite a while. Think she's sleeping in her little house.
Squeak keeps coming in and out of her little house.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
> Morocco!!!!!!!!
> I rarely take photos, but
> How about a Moorish gecko to start ?
> View attachment 160242
> 
> A colony live in my house.


I don't know about moreish I don't think I could manage to eat just 1.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are so meanie, mean, mean to me!
> Those hair follicles that still remain to me are hurting, yes.
> View attachment 160243


I've bought the husband and wife books as a part of a wedding present for my nephew and his fiancé who are getting married in May.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 160246
> 
> View attachment 160247
> 
> Pip seems to have disappeared and I haven't seen her for quite a while. Think she's sleeping in her little house.
> Squeak keeps coming in and out of her little house.


She's too excited to sleep!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Massive hangover.
> Self inflicted damage , so sympathy not necessary!
> Ow!


Nor offered from me!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> chippy been had, fish supper. sat back with jodie foster dog sleeping on me now happy days


Fudge has gone home, she wanted to come back with me but her Mum has missed her too much!


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> Do you post photos of your Moroccan wildlife anywhere? Also... here's a wee pressie for you:


Good choice! He co wrote some of the Eagles songs too


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zac doesn't drink (good Muslim and all), but he was two hours late by which time i'd drunk far too much.
> He got me a Richard Dawkins book on evolution which is great, I love Dawkins' writing, though he can become a bit aggressive to religions and religious folk. He's married to the Lady Lalla Ward who was a companion to Tom Baker's Doctor and briefly married to Tom.


Well it is his fault then because you had to drink his share too - very inconsiderate of him!


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> I did, thanks! Went out elk-watching with my sister


What a lovely way to spend your birthday!
I would love that!


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> Good choice! He co wrote some of the Eagles songs too



I think he may be the best lyricist who ever lived. What he was writing at the age of 16 was more insightful than anything most songwriters ever produce as adults.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!!!
> Would love to be able to do that!!!!!


I saw one once singing by a couple of streams!
Oh sorry - my mistake - that was Elkie Brooks


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely way to spend your birthday!
> I would love that!



Yep! Cold, but worth it!


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!!!
> Would love to be able to do that!!!!!


If you lived near me, I'd totally take you with me! And to rattlesnake dens in the spring, too!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> I used to hate that "racing heart" thing. Never had much of a head ache!(hardheaded Polaka!) but it was the heart and stomach thing! Ughhh! Don't miss that one bit!


I never used to get hangovers unless I mixed drinks but now they hit me like a ton of bricks even of I don't so while I do like the odd tipple I never let myself get to a stage where I know I will suffer. Awful feeling!


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> If you lived near me, I'd totally take you with me! And to rattlesnake dens in the spring, too!


Ummm not sure about the snakes but would love the elks and most other wildlife too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!!!!!
> I hate water.
> I am currently hydrating with gin.


I was on a gin and tonic diet once
- I lost 2 days!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!!!!!
> I hate water.
> I am currently hydrating with gin.


Now, Adam, if you can keep the amount of the gin at just the right level that should fix you up today and not have longterm effects dragging into tomorrow


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> I was on a gin and tonic diet once
> - I lost 2 days!


Gin was one of those things that I liked in a drink but after overdosing couple of times, on the next day just the memory of it's smell would surely make mi sick, and that smell would obsessively follow me... Ghhhh!!!! That and moonshine! Any type of moonshine! I don't know why but for some reason the smell.... I must be allergic to them!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Gin was one of those things that I liked in a drink but after overdosing couple of times, on the next day just the memory of it's smell would surely make mi sick, and that smell would obsessively follow me... Ghhhh!!!! That and moonshine! Any type of moonshine! I don't know why but for some reason the smell.... I must be allergic to them!


I have never liked Gin I don't like the smell or the taste. My spirit of choice would be brandy - in small doses these days!!
I also like an occasional Jack Daniels, but I am quite a lightweight when it comes to alcohol, a very cheap date!! Although in the UK soft drinks are almost as expensive as alcohol these days.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Now, Adam, if you can keep the amount of the gin at just the right level that should fix you up today and not have longterm effects dragging into tomorrow


Can it be administered gradually via a drip!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I like Jose Cuervo Gold Tequila and EverClear....


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> I have never liked Gin I don't like the smell or the taste. My spirit of choice would be brandy - in small doses these days!!
> I also like an occasional Jack Daniels, but I am quite a lightweight when it comes to alcohol, a very cheap date!! Although in the UK soft drinks are almost as expensive as alcohol these days.


 I'd be an "ultimate cheap date" then! Don't even like soft drinks, usually just drink water and add lemon or lime wedge with my meal when eating out


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I like Jose Cuervo Gold Tequila and EverClear....


H Maggie I don't think I've ever tried tequila and not heard of the other one - is it like a vodka or another clear spirit?


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> I'd be an "ultimate cheap date" then! Don't even like soft drinks, usually just drink water and add lemon or lime wedge with my meal when eating out


We'd be a couple of cheapskates dream dates Ewa!!


----------



## Pearly

maggie3fan said:


> I like Jose Cuervo Gold Tequila and EverClear....


Hmmm... Tequilla! Not sure what the Ever Clear is I'll have to ask my bartender friend about that one


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> We'd be a couple of cheapskates dream dates Ewa!!


Yeap! Man! I wouldn't even know how to behave if back in the dating world! I'm so glad I don't have to worry about that


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hmmm... Tequilla! Not sure what the Ever Clear is I'll have to ask my bartender friend about that one


I used to work behind a bar in a nightclub to supplement my teaching salary but it's not one I've heard of in the UK.
Will have to google it now as it has me puzzled.


----------



## Lyn W

I think Maggie is made of stronger stuff than me!!
*Everclear® alcohol*
Everclear is a pure grain alcohol. The brand, produced by David Sherman Corporation, comes in two strength bands, both 95% (190 proof), and 75.5% (151 proof) bottles. Although, the 95% is undeniably the most popular and most available type. 

Many of the US provinces have made it illegal to buy Everclear and it's very uncommon to see the most potent of the Everclear products sold outside of America. 

And it's for good reason too. Everclear is incredibly potent and should be used strictly and responsibly. Don't drink it straight!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed now!
Hope you are feeling better tomorrow, Adam
Night night Ewa and anyone else popping in
See you soon.


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad What's your status on _The Girl in the Spider's Web?_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> It's called "alcohol poisoning" or at least "overdose". This will pass. It's funny how we tend to never remember this feeling the next time we are in party situation


Ow.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> @Tidgy's Dad What's your status on _The Girl in the Spider's Web?_



I've got like 40 pages left. Not sure how I feel about the book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Ok! Later my Friend! I'll get my booty busy working too. But it's been so deliciously nice to be lazy and on TFO!


Couldn't sleep.
Still feel terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Little hair o' the dog never hurt. At the time, anyhow.


I think it might tomorrow morning when I'm supposed to be teaching accountancy.
Ow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 160246
> 
> View attachment 160247
> 
> Pip seems to have disappeared and I haven't seen her for quite a while. Think she's sleeping in her little house.
> Squeak keeps coming in and out of her little house.


Welcome to The Cold Dark Room, Pip and Squeak.
You are most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've bought the husband and wife books as a part of a wedding present for my nephew and his fiancé who are getting married in May.


We got those two, plus 'The Hangover' and 'Mindfulness'.
Excellent, must get the other four soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well it is his fault then because you had to drink his share too - very inconsiderate of him!


Wifey managed his share, I think.
She's not much better than I am, today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> If you lived near me, I'd totally take you with me! And to rattlesnake dens in the spring, too!


That would be super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You never know, one day................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I never used to get hangovers unless I mixed drinks but now they hit me like a ton of bricks even of I don't so while I do like the odd tipple I never let myself get to a stage where I know I will suffer. Awful feeling!


Ow!
yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was on a gin and tonic diet once
> - I lost 2 days!





Only two ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Now, Adam, if you can keep the amount of the gin at just the right level that should fix you up today and not have longterm effects dragging into tomorrow


Problem being, i've now had a beer, some Black and White and some Jack Daniels. 
Feel better but not holding out much hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I like Jose Cuervo Gold Tequila and EverClear....


Welcome to The Cold Dark Room, Maggie.
Pull up an armadillo to sit on, grab a coffee or something stronger and watch out for the hedgehogs and occasional flying jellyfish. 
I will have to order in your drinks of choice for you.
ow.
And have three points to begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I'd be an "ultimate cheap date" then! Don't even like soft drinks, usually just drink water and add lemon or lime wedge with my meal when eating out


What you doing on Thursday ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think Maggie is made of stronger stuff than me!!
> *Everclear® alcohol*
> Everclear is a pure grain alcohol. The brand, produced by David Sherman Corporation, comes in two strength bands, both 95% (190 proof), and 75.5% (151 proof) bottles. Although, the 95% is undeniably the most popular and most available type.
> 
> Many of the US provinces have made it illegal to buy Everclear and it's very uncommon to see the most potent of the Everclear products sold outside of America.
> 
> And it's for good reason too. Everclear is incredibly potent and should be used strictly and responsibly. Don't drink it straight!



yes, please!!!!!
I'm sure that would help me.
Medicinal and all that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed now!
> Hope you are feeling better tomorrow, Adam
> Night night Ewa and anyone else popping in
> See you soon.


Night, Lyn.
Worse is more likely.
Silly me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> @Tidgy's Dad What's your status on _The Girl in the Spider's Web?_


Not managed to find an English copy in Spain or here in Morocco, yet, so may have to order it from Amazon. 
Got 20 or so books for Christmas, so plenty to read!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Problem being, i've now had a beer, some Black and White and some Jack Daniels.
> Feel better but not holding out much hope for tomorrow.




You need a greasy hamburger!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You need a greasy hamburger!!


Sausages and pasta!!!!! 
That should help!


----------



## W Shaw

.
For the folks who wanted to go elk-watching with me.


I should clarify that this is not a totally natural situation. The elk are wild, and come and go as they please, but in this area they are heavily overpopulated, which generates a lot of complaints about them getting into hay barns and fields and such, and a lot of demands for the herds to be culled by special hunts. To keep the peace, the wildlife department maintains several areas where they truck in hay during the part of the year when heavy snow makes grazing difficult in the high country. In this particular canyon, the hay is scattered in long swaths so the elk can "graze" more or less naturally on it. The project has been going on for years, and the elk know which canyons the hay will be in, so when the snow gets deep, they head for those canyons. The one road into the canyon is blocked off at the end during the winter to keep people from taking advantage of the feeding program to poach elk, but you can get in to a point where you can watch elk come and go, and hear them talking to each other.


----------



## spud's_mum

All night I have heard all sorts of noises from the cage. Squeak is SOOOOO noisy (hence why I'm up at 4:30 am)
I was woken at 2:00 am too. 
Pip and squeak were both wandering around but squeak ,being a noisy little thing, decided to start stomping her feet when she heard me. I think squeak is turbo charged.


----------



## W Shaw

spudthetortoise said:


> All night I have heard all sorts of noises from the cage. Squeak is SOOOOO noisy (hence why I'm up at 4:30 am)
> I was woken at 2:00 am too.
> Pip and squeak were both wandering around but squeak ,being a noisy little thing, decided to start stomping her feet when she heard me. I think squeak is turbo charged.



That's the joy of keeping nocturnal animals as pets!


----------



## spud's_mum

W Shaw said:


> That's the joy of keeping nocturnal animals as pets!


I've had many hamsters and 2 gerbils in the past. None of them as noisy as this lil one though


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not managed to find an English copy in Spain or here in Morocco, yet, so may have to order it from Amazon.
> Got 20 or so books for Christmas, so plenty to read!


Good job you have those bookcases!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sausages and pasta!!!!!
> That should help!


I used to find a pea sandwich helped me!


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> .
> For the folks who wanted to go elk-watching with me.
> 
> 
> I should clarify that this is not a totally natural situation. The elk are wild, and come and go as they please, but in this area they are heavily overpopulated, which generates a lot of complaints about them getting into hay barns and fields and such, and a lot of demands for the herds to be culled by special hunts. To keep the peace, the wildlife department maintains several areas where they truck in hay during the part of the year when heavy snow makes grazing difficult in the high country. In this particular canyon, the hay is scattered in long swaths so the elk can "graze" more or less naturally on it. The project has been going on for years, and the elk know which canyons the hay will be in, so when the snow gets deep, they head for those canyons. The one road into the canyon is blocked off at the end during the winter to keep people from taking advantage of the feeding program to poach elk, but you can get in to a point where you can watch elk come and go, and hear them talking to each other.
> 
> View attachment 160266
> View attachment 160267


Beautiful!
They would make lovely Xmas cards!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> All night I have heard all sorts of noises from the cage. Squeak is SOOOOO noisy (hence why I'm up at 4:30 am)
> I was woken at 2:00 am too.
> Pip and squeak were both wandering around but squeak ,being a noisy little thing, decided to start stomping her feet when she heard me. I think squeak is turbo charged.


I love it when they do their little warning dance - maybe not all through the night though!
Perhaps your brother could take turns having them in his room?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning one and all! Hope that everyone is well and that all 'ailments' have disappeared - as quickly as they were self inflicted!


----------



## spud's_mum

putting hay in with the wood shavings seem to have payed off as the burrows seem to be holding quite well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning and happy Friday-ish (I'm off for the next five days)
Six hours of sleep last night and I only coughed about 300 times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> .
> For the folks who wanted to go elk-watching with me.
> 
> 
> I should clarify that this is not a totally natural situation. The elk are wild, and come and go as they please, but in this area they are heavily overpopulated, which generates a lot of complaints about them getting into hay barns and fields and such, and a lot of demands for the herds to be culled by special hunts. To keep the peace, the wildlife department maintains several areas where they truck in hay during the part of the year when heavy snow makes grazing difficult in the high country. In this particular canyon, the hay is scattered in long swaths so the elk can "graze" more or less naturally on it. The project has been going on for years, and the elk know which canyons the hay will be in, so when the snow gets deep, they head for those canyons. The one road into the canyon is blocked off at the end during the winter to keep people from taking advantage of the feeding program to poach elk, but you can get in to a point where you can watch elk come and go, and hear them talking to each other.
> 
> View attachment 160266
> View attachment 160267


Wonderful!!!! 
Thanks for posting the photos 
And a nice story, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> All night I have heard all sorts of noises from the cage. Squeak is SOOOOO noisy (hence why I'm up at 4:30 am)
> I was woken at 2:00 am too.
> Pip and squeak were both wandering around but squeak ,being a noisy little thing, decided to start stomping her feet when she heard me. I think squeak is turbo charged.


They're still settling in, I expect. 
Hopefully, they'll quieten down in time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good job you have those bookcases!!


You can never have too many books or too many bookcases.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning one and all! Hope that everyone is well and that all 'ailments' have disappeared - as quickly as they were self inflicted!


Good morning, Lyn!!!!! 
Feeling slightly fragile this morning, but much, much better than yesterday.
Student due now, so see you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lyn!!!!!
> Feeling slightly fragile this morning, but much, much better than yesterday.
> Student due now, so see you all in a couple of hours.


Have an enjoyable day, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and happy Friday-ish (I'm off for the next five days)
> Six hours of sleep last night and I only coughed about 300 times.


Good morning, Ed!!!!
Back to work for me today, but only one lesson, so not too bad. 
I expect you're disturbing poor Suki with all that coughing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have an enjoyable day, Adam.


Thanks!
You too, Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!!!!
> Back to work for me today, but only one lesson, so not too bad.
> I expect you're disturbing poor Suki with all that coughing!


It doesn't seem to bother her anymore. I've been coughing so long that I should have "six pack abs" by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It doesn't seem to bother her anymore. I've been coughing so long that I should have "six pack abs" by now.


She probably thinks you're barking.
She'll be upset when you stop.


----------



## johnandjade

a rather late good mornooning friends! bit chaotic today, looking like be working late  

nice and sunny here just now, we've another storm due though.. the news is calling it 'frank' 

...we call it Tuesday. 


hope everyone is well and wibbling on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a rather late good mornooning friends! bit chaotic today, looking like be working late
> 
> nice and sunny here just now, we've another storm due though.. the news is calling it 'frank'
> 
> ...we call it Tuesday.
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling on


Good afternoon, John!
Enjoy the sunshine while it lasts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for a beer!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for a beer!!!!!


When is NOT a good time?
I had a beer myself last night 
I like one after doing yard work or sweating it out in the garage.
I've been painting Kellys motorcycle wheels and installing new tires while I'm waiting on the parts to repair her transmission.
It was almost friggin' 90 degrees yesterday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't drink when i'm teaching or before visiting Moroccan friends.
Otherwise, yeah, it's always a good time.
That's hot!
Low 70's here today which is good for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The wheels and airscoop.
Honda red.
(Used to be black)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The wheels and airscoop.
> Honda red.
> (Used to be black)




great job! love the colour


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> great job! love the colour


thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The whole forum is slow today, isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning Ed and anyone around.
Hope you are well today.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't drink when i'm teaching or before visiting Moroccan friends.
> Otherwise, yeah, it's always a good time.
> That's hot!
> Low 70's here today which is good for me.


I don't drink when I'm teaching either -
The education authority took my mini bar away!
I was only using it for life skills - honestly!


----------



## Pearly

Morning CDRdwellers! Weather today!!!!!:

Cool! Finally! But it god me by surprise and I think I may be losing some of the new cacti planting that I started couple of moths ago for the babies' future outdoor enclosure. Crap! Thing couple of them got little frostbites from the ground level! Last night I brought every new plant in (as much as I hate dragging pots back and forth. Ugghh! I'll be real upset if those couple plants croak!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and happy Friday-ish (I'm off for the next five days)
> Six hours of sleep last night and I only coughed about 300 times.


End of the week for you then Ed
Hope you enjoy your five day freedom.
Any plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The whole forum is slow today, isn't it?


I think everyone's recovering from their holidays.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Morning CDRdwellers! Weather today!!!!!:
> View attachment 160284
> Cool! Finally! But it god me by surprise and I think I may be losing some of the new cacti planting that I started couple of moths ago for the babies' future outdoor enclosure. Crap! Thing couple of them got little frostbites from the ground level! Last night I brought every new plant in (as much as I hate dragging pots back and forth. Ugghh! I'll be real upset if those couple plants croak!


Hopefully you've caught them in time. What about making little bubble wrap covers?
It's unseasonably warm here - spring bulbs are growing already a few months ahead of themselves and my Camillia tree is starting to flower again - the postman was wearing shorts today! Its about 16 -17'C and sunny!! Almost as warm as our summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning Ed and anyone around.
> Hope you are well today.


Afternoon, Lyn.
Much better than I deserve, thanks!


----------



## Pearly

W Shaw said:


> .
> For the folks who wanted to go elk-watching with me.
> 
> 
> I should clarify that this is not a totally natural situation. The elk are wild, and come and go as they please, but in this area they are heavily overpopulated, which generates a lot of complaints about them getting into hay barns and fields and such, and a lot of demands for the herds to be culled by special hunts. To keep the peace, the wildlife department maintains several areas where they truck in hay during the part of the year when heavy snow makes grazing difficult in the high country. In this particular canyon, the hay is scattered in long swaths so the elk can "graze" more or less naturally on it. The project has been going on for years, and the elk know which canyons the hay will be in, so when the snow gets deep, they head for those canyons. The one road into the canyon is blocked off at the end during the winter to keep people from taking advantage of the feeding program to poach elk, but you can get in to a point where you can watch elk come and go, and hear them talking to each other.
> 
> View attachment 160266
> View attachment 160267


Oh, what would I not give to see that live! Thank you for posting this story and pics. It warms my heart


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn.
> Much better than I deserve, thanks!


Hi Adam
it's a beautiful day here!
I've spent the morning unblocking the guttering with a home made guttering unblocker.
Thought it was moss but turns out part of next doors satellite dish was blocking the down pipe causing it to overflow.
Think I'll hurl it through their window!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning CDRdwellers! Weather today!!!!!:
> View attachment 160284
> Cool! Finally! But it god me by surprise and I think I may be losing some of the new cacti planting that I started couple of moths ago for the babies' future outdoor enclosure. Crap! Thing couple of them got little frostbites from the ground level! Last night I brought every new plant in (as much as I hate dragging pots back and forth. Ugghh! I'll be real upset if those couple plants croak!


Good morning!!!!!!! 
Sorry about your cacti.
Hope you can save most of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> it's a beautiful day here!
> I've spent the morning unblocking the guttering with a home made guttering unblocker.
> Thought it was moss but turns out part of next doors satellite dish was blocking the down pipe causing it to overflow.
> Think I'll hurl it through there window!


It's a satellite dish.
launch it into space.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> it's a beautiful day here!
> I've spent the morning unblocking the guttering with a home made guttering unblocker.
> Thought it was moss but turns out part of next doors satellite dish was blocking the down pipe causing it to overflow.
> Think I'll hurl it through their window!


How's the parking situation?


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed now!
> Hope you are feeling better tomorrow, Adam
> Night night Ewa and anyone else popping in
> See you soon.


Hi, Lyn. It was fun to chat "booze" with you last night. I have already drank sea of it in my life and got it "out of my system". I don't drink anymore but it sure was fun reminisce and remember some time when me and friends acted like complete idiots and that was considered "ok" It upsets me to hear that you too were bartending to supplement your teaching salary. I have a very good froend who's a brilliant math teacher and she's been waiting tables on weekends to help with her bills. This is insanity! Teachers should be paid top salaries! You guys are mentors of our new generations! Wth is wrond with those governments?! I used to think that it was only in Poland, low oay but very high social status and prestige. Then realized that it's this same here in the US and now Lyn's post suggests that it's probably more wide spread


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's the parking situation?


At the moment only 1 of their 4 cars is out there, so can't complain today.
I think I'll have to get one of those blow up vehicles the Invisible Army used in the war
Then I can tether it outside my house and save my space!


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> I think Maggie is made of stronger stuff than me!!
> *Everclear® alcohol*
> Everclear is a pure grain alcohol. The brand, produced by David Sherman Corporation, comes in two strength bands, both 95% (190 proof), and 75.5% (151 proof) bottles. Although, the 95% is undeniably the most popular and most available type.
> 
> Many of the US provinces have made it illegal to buy Everclear and it's very uncommon to see the most potent of the Everclear products sold outside of America.
> 
> And it's for good reason too. Everclear is incredibly potent and should be used strictly and responsibly. Don't drink it straight!


Wow! It was called SPIRITUS in Poland! And you could buy is at the stores (not always available) and dilute it with things of choice. My dad used to make his own caramel for that and mixed it in proportions where it was much stronger then normal vodka.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hi, Lyn. It was fun to chat "booze" with you last night. I have already drank sea of it in my life and got it "out of my system". I don't drink anymore but it sure was fun reminisce and remember some time when me and friends acted like complete idiots and that was considered "ok" It upsets me to hear that you too were bartending to supplement your teaching salary. I have a very good froend who's a brilliant math teacher and she's been waiting tables on weekends to help with her bills. This is insanity! Teachers should be paid top salaries! You guys are mentors of our new generations! Wth is wrond with those governments?! I used to think that it was only in Poland, low oay but very high social status and prestige. Then realized that it's this same here in the US and now Lyn's post suggests that it's probably more wide spread


Hi Ewa I think it has got better here now, I managed OK when I was living with my parents, but when I bought my house and the bills started rolling in it made me realise it wasn't that great especially for teachers with families to support. I didn't mind working at the club too much because I also got to see a lot of my friends so although I was working I was able to socialise and have some fun. I used to do the same when I was a student too.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What you doing on Thursday ?


Hahah, Adam! Funny! But I do like GOOD MEAL so potential savings savings are probably small


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> The wheels and airscoop.
> Honda red.
> (Used to be black)


She's gonna love that color! I used to have a convertible mustang that color. Ahhhh! Loved that car! GT, 8cylinders turbo charge... it was fast... Texas roads are great... Ahhhh!


----------



## Lyn W

Well back to the grindstone - a new leak to patch up in my old conservatory now,
so back up the ladder for me.
See you all later!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!
> Sorry about your cacti.
> Hope you can save most of them.


It's ok! I'm not a serious gardener. I typically just keep things that do well here, no time to fuss around nonative plants, but the cactus I found would become hardy in time once well established! Crap! Lessons learned! To always check weather forecasts


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hahah, Adam! Funny! But I do like GOOD MEAL so potential savings savings are probably small


In that case, i think I've just remembered I'm busy on Thursday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> It's ok! I'm not a serious gardener. I typically just keep things that do well here, no time to fuss around nonative plants, but the cactus I found would become hardy in time once well established! Crap! Lessons learned! To always check weather forecasts


Which are often wrong................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Pearly

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning! On this cool, damp... Miserable ... Morning in Texas


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In that case, i think I've just remembered I'm busy on Thursday!


Cheapskate!


----------



## johnandjade

friend told me he was going to dress as an island off italy...

don't be 'so silly' i said


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which are often wrong................................


Not too often here! I've grow to heavily rely on them for most outdoor activities. One time I didn't was when went camping to West Texas Davis Mountains on the 6th of October. Me and couple of girlfriends drove out of Austin wearing shorts and spaghetti strap tops. It was very warm! By Fort Stockton (West) I was pulling out my sweater, then long pants and jackets when putting tent up in Fort Davis. The next day there was Buffalo Soldiers reenactment in the old fort (Fort Davis) it was miserable, cold, drizzly, the ladies were serving hot cocoa. That night at the camp ground temps dropped to 26F and was raining/freezing. Around 04:00am park ranger was going around advising all campers to seek shelter ask tree branches started cracking and falling. We ended up moving to motel 6 (or 8?) for the rest of our trip. It was beatiful though! The high desert was all white in frost. The locals said they had not seen this kind of weather at the beginning of october in decades. Definitely a trip to remember


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hi Noel Hw are you? Are you still in Vegas?


----------



## johnandjade

can anyone guess the words i was singing?!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel Hw are you? Are you still in Vegas?


Nope. 
Flew home yesterday. 
We went back to work this morning
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Nope.
> Flew home yesterday.
> We went back to work this morning
> How are you?


All good here thanks!
I guess you didn't win a big jackpot then if you're back in work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> All good here thanks!
> I guess you didn't win a big jackpot then if you're back in work.


Exactly


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We got those two, plus 'The Hangover' and 'Mindfulness'.
> Excellent, must get the other four soon.
> View attachment 160263



Those books are hilarious! I can think of a few people who need copies.


----------



## johnandjade

that wasn't the best of days however... beer time


----------



## johnandjade

potatoes for jade and food for Fido from asda, new toy for jodie from pets at home... now its my turn, to the off licence!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Cheapskate!


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> friend told me he was going to dress as an island off italy...
> 
> don't be 'so silly' i said


Wifey's going to a Caribbean island.
"Jamaica ?"
No, she wanted to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Not too often here! I've grow to heavily rely on them for most outdoor activities. One time I didn't was when went camping to West Texas Davis Mountains on the 6th of October. Me and couple of girlfriends drove out of Austin wearing shorts and spaghetti strap tops. It was very warm! By Fort Stockton (West) I was pulling out my sweater, then long pants and jackets when putting tent up in Fort Davis. The next day there was Buffalo Soldiers reenactment in the old fort (Fort Davis) it was miserable, cold, drizzly, the ladies were serving hot cocoa. That night at the camp ground temps dropped to 26F and was raining/freezing. Around 04:00am park ranger was going around advising all campers to seek shelter ask tree branches started cracking and falling. We ended up moving to motel 6 (or 8?) for the rest of our trip. It was beatiful though! The high desert was all white in frost. The locals said they had not seen this kind of weather at the beginning of october in decades. Definitely a trip to remember


It's snowed here twice in the 11 winters I've been here, just a dusting, but it's so weird seeing all the palm trees snow covered.
However, an hours dive up into The Atlas Mountains and there's permanent winter snow and a ski resort 
Might go skiing in January


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can anyone guess the words i was singing?!


I think so, straining my memory to remember a few months back...........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Nope.
> Flew home yesterday.
> We went back to work this morning
> How are you?


Hope you had a lovely time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Those books are hilarious! I can think of a few people who need copies.


I think there're another 8 just released, too!!!!! 
Wifey's credit card is going to be busy, I reckon.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Hello everyone! What's the new year plans for everyone  We are still undecided if we are going to stay home or go to a hall party. We are always last minute on things!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> potatoes for jade and food for Fido from asda, new toy for jodie from pets at home... now its my turn, to the off licence!!


For another version of potatoes ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm getting ready to lock up and go home and wont be back much, if at all until 1-4-16
So, I'll speak to you all NEXT year.
I'll be curious to see who hasn't their Secret Santa gift or calendar by then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone! What's the new year plans for everyone  We are still undecided if we are going to stay home or go to a hall party. We are always last minute on things!!


We're staying home.
New Year's parties with Moroccans entail no alcohol and huge amounts of cake and sweet tea.
We'll stay in and watch telly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm getting ready to lock up and go home and wont be back much, if at all until 1-4-16
> So, I'll speak to you all NEXT year.
> I'll be curious to see who hasn't their Secret Santa gift or calendar by then.


Happy New Year, Ed!!!!!!!! 
Have a great time and catch up soon.


----------



## W Shaw

stojanovski92113 said:


> Hello everyone! What's the new year plans for everyone  We are still undecided if we are going to stay home or go to a hall party. We are always last minute on things!!



I'll be working most of the day, then I'll spend the evening bathing a tortoise, and following the orders of a cat for the rest of the night.


----------



## johnandjade

added to cold dark compilation


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey's going to a Caribbean island.
> "Jamaica ?"
> No, she wanted to go.




alaska....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think so, straining my memory to remember a few months back...........................




another for the play list


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think there're another 8 just released, too!!!!!
> Wifey's credit card is going to be busy, I reckon.




woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For another version of potatoes ?




yeast and barley tonight. though that and the pirate juice are tempting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> alaska....


I need neckwear, so am off to Thailand.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm getting ready to lock up and go home and wont be back much, if at all until 1-4-16
> So, I'll speak to you all NEXT year.
> I'll be curious to see who hasn't their Secret Santa gift or calendar by then.




have a good time mr ed! i have slept through new year for the last... ermm, I don't even know! I would say 10+yrs! will try this year though

all the best sir, won't see you in the cold dark next year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeast and barley tonight. though that and the pirate juice are tempting!


Yep,i'm on the dark rum.............


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're staying home.
> New Year's parties with Moroccans entail no alcohol and huge amounts of cake and sweet tea.
> We'll stay in and watch telly.




still game has a good one with naviad the muslem character, guys brilliant I'll try send you a link


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I need neckwear, so am off to Thailand.




I bought a pair of trainers (sneakers) once... one was a lace up and the right shoe was a pump!!??


... they were made in 'tie wan'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep,i'm on the dark rum.............





yaarrrr!!


----------



## johnandjade

velcro... only £1000 a square inch...

rip off!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I bought a pair of trainers (sneakers) once... one was a lace up and the right shoe was a pump!!??
> 
> 
> ... they were made in 'tie wan'


I am India need of some new shoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yaarrrr!!


A haaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me 'earties!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am India need of some new shoes.




'scots to be a shop round here somewhere


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 'scots to be a shop round here somewhere


Dubai yours locally ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dubai yours locally ?



Ireland'ed her with the bill


----------



## johnandjade

happy dog


----------



## johnandjade

happy fido


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> happy dog
> View attachment 160340





johnandjade said:


> happy fido
> View attachment 160341


Awhhh too cute!!!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Awhhh too cute!!!




hows pip and squeek??


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> hows pip and squeek??


They are busy making tunnels and flicking the substrate out of the cage and onto my carpet


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> They are busy making tunnels and flicking the substrate out of the cage and onto my carpet




settled right in then


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> settled right in then


Yeah, getting there.
Still a bit skittish though


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, getting there.
> Still a bit skittish though



apart from night time .


----------



## johnandjade

made to go bed until we have dinner


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> alaska....


Are you quite sure we're not related?


----------



## spud's_mum

I know I posted this on pip and squeaks thread but I thought I'd share it with you guys as its adorable


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Are you quite sure we're not related?




given my darth vaiders... (faithers) history it is possible


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I know I posted this on pip and squeaks thread but I thought I'd share it with you guys as its adorable
> View attachment 160347


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Ireland'ed her with the bill


I can imagine her moans and Wales.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy dog
> View attachment 160340


Silly dog!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy fido
> View attachment 160341


Hi, Fido!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I know I posted this on pip and squeaks thread but I thought I'd share it with you guys as its adorable
> View attachment 160347


Lovely!!!!
haven't visited their thread, yet.
Must go take a peek soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can imagine her moans and Wales.




I'm empty , ran 'outta hebradies'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly dog!




she is a staffie, looks like a pug in this pic!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Fido!




tort


----------



## johnandjade

the still game new year episode,  .. a few on YouTube, all gold 


PG!!


----------



## johnandjade

im sleeping out tonight


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think there're another 8 just released, too!!!!!
> Wifey's credit card is going to be busy, I reckon.


wh smiths is doing buy one get one half price at the moment!


----------



## johnandjade

a wee sneaky tottie juice . shawshank coming on the jim kelly and it's jades turn to take the furry hoover doon the apples and pairs for a single fish tonight before we hit the weeping willow! 

subtitles.. a little vodka. the shawshank redemption is coming on the telly and its jades turn to take the dog down stairs for a #=+| tonight before our heads hit the pillow. 


good end to a bad day


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm getting ready to lock up and go home and wont be back much, if at all until 1-4-16
> So, I'll speak to you all NEXT year.
> I'll be curious to see who hasn't their Secret Santa gift or calendar by then.


Happy New Year Ed
Wishing you all you wish yourself!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> added to cold dark compilation


Great track!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I need neckwear, so am off to Thailand.


Not Noose York?


----------



## johnandjade

thather fitting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm empty , ran 'outta hebradies'


Don't get Chile or Hungary.
keep warm and eat something.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Great track!




we need to find a way we can have a jukebox


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get Chile or Hungary.
> keep warm and eat something.




that's for the set up  , 


... turkey!


----------



## Lyn W

RIP Lemmy


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im sleeping out tonight
> View attachment 160348


But it might rain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> wh smiths is doing buy one get one half price at the moment!


Not very much help to me, i'm afraid, but they're quite cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a wee sneaky tottie juice . shawshank coming on the jim kelly and it's jades turn to take the furry hoover doon the apples and pairs for a single fish tonight before we hit the weeping willow!
> 
> subtitles.. a little vodka. the shawshank redemption is coming on the telly and its jades turn to take the dog down stairs for a #=+| tonight before our heads hit the pillow.
> 
> 
> good end to a bad day


Hope tomorrow is better for you, John.
Why so bad ?
Just horrid at work ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Hi meech are you still enjoying a break or back in work for a few days?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> RIP Lemmy




had a great time living the dream though, fair play to him he never stopped \m/\m/ , i'll have a few for him at weekend. he claimed to do in a ltr of jack a day, and i can believe it!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone




allo!! hope you and mr ben are well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had a great time living the dream though, fair play to him he never stopped \m/\m/ , i'll have a few for him at weekend. he claimed to do in a ltr of jack a day, and i can believe it!


Apparently only diagnosed with cancer 2 days ago!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it might rain!




.. super soaker in man cave  


jade and jodie waiting for me to try squeeze into my bed.. jodie's snoring is worse!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Apparently only diagnosed with cancer 2 days ago!!



never heard anymore that a mention on the radio this morning :/ 

best go in a blaze of glory, record sales will rocket! rage against the machine made xmas number 1 before, moterhead for New Years\m/\m/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> .. super soaker in man cave
> 
> 
> jade and jodie waiting for me to try squeeze into my bed.. jodie's snoring is worse!


*singing*
"There were 3 in the bed and the little one said 'roll over, roll over'
So they all rolled over and one fell out
There were 2 in the bed and the little one said 'roll over, roll over'
So they all rolled over and one fell out
There was 1 in the bed................etc etc"
Night night John sleep well and hope you have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> *singing*
> "There were 3 in the bed and the little one said 'roll over, roll over'
> So they all rolled over and one fell out
> There were 2 in the bed and the little one said 'roll over, roll over'
> So they all rolled over and one fell out
> There was 1 in the bed................etc etc"
> Night night John sleep well and hope you have a better day tomorrow!




im sleeping in the dogs basket, be more room!


----------



## Lyn W

He was 70!!
I suppose he's always looked quite rough but he never seemed to age really.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech are you still enjoying a break or back in work for a few days?


I am enjoying a good break. Back to reality on Monday


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im sleeping in the dogs basket, be more room!


...or on the armadillo...


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> allo!! hope you and mr ben are well


Ben is wonderful  I have been very ill since Sunday night. Hopefully starting to feel better soon! How are you and Jade and Jodie?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I am enjoying a good break. Back to reality on Monday


Me too
The next couple of terms are shorter though so time will fly!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Ben is wonderful  I have been very ill since Sunday night. Hopefully starting to feel better soon! How are you and Jade and Jodie?


Oh no sorry to hear that meech - get well soon and take care!


----------



## johnandjade

gave up shawshank 5mins in, been adding to the playlist , musical therapy . least this way I don't have to overload you guys with more nonsense than I usually do


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He was 70!!
> I suppose he's always looked quite rough but he never seemed to age really.




...since he was 15


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gave up shawshank 5mins in, been adding to the playlist , musical therapy . least this way I don't have to overload you guys with more nonsense than I usually do


All nonsense gratefully received!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gave up shawshank 5mins in, been adding to the playlist , musical therapy . least this way I don't have to overload you guys with more nonsense than I usually do


Did you see the film about the pig that escaped from the abattoir?

'The Hamshank Redemption'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...or on the armadillo...




it's terrible but i do kip on it often, wake up alot in the wee hrs so just made friends with fluffy


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Ben is wonderful  I have been very ill since Sunday night. Hopefully starting to feel better soon! How are you and Jade and Jodie?




yeah for ben  , boo for you not feeling well. hopefully nothing serious:/


no complaints here, still alive and kicking bottom


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Did you see the film about the pig that escaped from the abattoir?
> 
> 'The Hamshank Redemption'


.........or the film about the eye make up bought in a Dallas Walmart store?

'The Texas Chain Store Mascara'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> All nonsense gratefully received!!




wibble


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Me too
> The next couple of terms are shorter though so time will fly!!





Lyn W said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that meech - get well soon and take care!


I dread going back but I'll only be back for a week and a half so it's all great! I'm definitely taking care. Hot tea has been a lifesaver. Chamomile and green tea have eased the rattle in my chest.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> yeah for ben  , boo for you not feeling well. hopefully nothing serious:/
> 
> 
> no complaints here, still alive and kicking bottom


I'll be okay! If it doesn't get better by tomorrow I'll be at the doctor


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I dread going back but I'll only be back for a week and a half so it's all great! I'm definitely taking care. Hot tea has been a lifesaver. Chamomile and green tea have eased the rattle in my chest.


Oh dear sounds like you caught the same thing as Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .........or the film about the eye make up bought in a Dallas Walmart store?
> 
> 'The Texas Chain Store Mascara'




all my film spoofs are too rude .(


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'll be okay! If it doesn't get better by tomorrow I'll be at the doctor




bet you caught me eds cough!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear sounds like you caught the same thing as Ed!




snap!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> all my film spoofs are too rude .(


I went through a phase of doing the the chain store films in Pretend Chat a while back will have to find them as can't remember what I made up now - The Texas Chain Store Moussaka was there


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> bet you caught me eds cough!





johnandjade said:


> snap!


Oh well thanks a lot Ed  well if this how he felt, I should have sent him a care package!


----------



## johnandjade

sooo!!!!


next time you get a taxi cab, take a tea bag with you... when you arrived at your destination... 

pay the driver, then as you get out, hand him him/her the tea bag, and say 

'thank you, here... have a drink on me'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I went through a phase of doing the the chain store films in Pretend Chat a while back will have to find them as can't remember what I made up now - The Texas Chain Store Moussaka was there




to be continued!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Oh well thanks a lot Ed  well if this how he felt, I should have sent him a care package!




or secret santa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Afternoon, Meech! 
How are you?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Meech!
> How are you?


Hi Adam! I'm pretty good aside from being sick! How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ben is wonderful  I have been very ill since Sunday night. Hopefully starting to feel better soon! How are you and Jade and Jodie?


Sorry to hear you've been sick, meech! 
Get well soon.


----------



## johnandjade

mr ed, its all yours, 






though i see you more of an angel than a bat


----------



## johnandjade

so much for the sanctity of the armadillo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so much for the sanctity of the armadillo
> View attachment 160367


Aww! she wants a cwtch!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Aww! she wants a cwtch!!




 have to put on my fiddles and flutes (boots) be the baddy and wake her and take her out her though. I took jades turn again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi Adam! I'm pretty good aside from being sick! How are you?


Pretty good, though back to work tomorrow.
Have had a super holiday though.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Ben is wonderful  I have been very ill since Sunday night. Hopefully starting to feel better soon! How are you and Jade and Jodie?


Regret to have just heard that you are ill. Wishes to get well soon and regards to Ben.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now waiting for Storm Frank to bring yet more rain!!
My thoughts are with all those poor people with flooded homes in the North
who will get the worst of it again.
At least I'll get to see if my roof repairs and maintenance work!
So take care and night night
See you soon!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> happy dog
> View attachment 160340


Soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear you've been sick, meech!
> Get well soon.


Thank you!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty good, though back to work tomorrow.
> Have had a super holiday though.


Excellent! I don't have to go back until Monday


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Regret to have just heard that you are ill. Wishes to get well soon and regards to Ben.


Gillian!! Where have you been?! How are you and Oli?


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> so much for the sanctity of the armadillo
> View attachment 160367




You are too funny!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! its quazimodo day  just today and tomorrow then its a few days off


----------



## johnandjade

booootifull day here... for fish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Excellent! I don't have to go back until Monday


Lucky, lucky luck , luck, luck!!!!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! its quazimodo day  just today and tomorrow then its a few days off


Morning, John.
Actually, It's New Year's Egg! 
Happy New Years' Egg!!
Hope you have a better day today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Roommates!!!!
Happy New Year's Egg!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Actually, It's New Year's Egg!
> Happy New Years' Egg!!
> Hope you have a better day today!




happy New Years egg day! today should be better, forgot to take my meds yesterday so that's probably what done it :/. 

hows mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy New Years egg day! today should be better, forgot to take my meds yesterday so that's probably what done it :/.
> 
> hows mr adam?


Bit tired.
Didn't sleep too well.
Still student didn't come, so That's good!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit tired.
> Didn't sleep too well.
> Still student didn't come, so That's good!




result!!


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


Eggy wibble.


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all!
A lovely wet and windy but warm day here!
Makes me feel like going back to bed for the day!
It if wasn't for Lola I would still be there now I think!
Hope you are all well - and dry!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all!
> A lovely wet and windy but warm day here!
> Makes me feel like going back to bed for the day!
> It if wasn't for Lola I would still be there now I think!
> Hope you are all well - and dry!



allo allo! 

repairs holding against the weather ok?


im roasty toasty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all!
> A lovely wet and windy but warm day here!
> Makes me feel like going back to bed for the day!
> It if wasn't for Lola I would still be there now I think!
> Hope you are all well - and dry!


Warm, dry and happy.
But we really need rain.
Happy New Year's Egg, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo allo!
> 
> repairs holding against the weather ok?
> View attachment 160468
> 
> im roasty toasty


Hi John yes thankfully the roof repair seems to be OK (at the moment - fingers crossed) and the Niagara Falls over the guttering has stopped too.There was a an old part from neighbours from hell satellite dish that was blocking the downpipe. It took a bit of fishing out but got there in the end. I should charge them for my services!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Warm, dry and happy.
> But we really need rain.
> Happy New Year's Egg, Lyn.


Hi Adam and Happy NY Egg to you too.


----------



## Lyn W

Are you feeling better today Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John yes thankfully the roof repair seems to be OK (at the moment - fingers crossed) and the Niagara Falls over the guttering has stopped too.There was a an old part from neighbours from hell satellite dish that was blocking the downpipe. It took a bit of fishing out but got there in the end. I should charge them for my services!!



i seen that, it didn't end up through their window then?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i seen that, it didn't end up through their window then?


Not yet!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Cold Dark Roomers! 
I've been a bit truant here, I'm afraid, what with dashing hither and yon. I will probably continue a bit of dashing- I've been hither a bunch, but not yon so much... Sounds like there's been a good bit of partying going on here!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

We're going to a big New Year's Day party Friday afternoon and evening, so today and tomorrow I'll be baking! I LOOOOVE to bake, but both hubby and I NEED to lose weight, so I don't bake unless we're going someplace where others will do the eating I can LEAVE the left overs!!! 
So far i'm planning Earl Gray Tea Cookies; Chewy Chai Flavored Cookies and Chocolate Chip Orange Loaf Cake.


----------



## Pearly

Good morning to the CDR Gang! So you Guys must tell me what the "egg day" thing is all about. We didn't have that in Poland nor have I heard of such thing here in the US


----------



## Pearly

Oh and Adam, I hope you are back to normal


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Happy New Years egg. Did you guys know that pineapple juice is a natural cough suppressant????? Guess what I'm eating


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you feeling better today Adam?


Tired today, didn't sleep very well at all.. 
But hangover's gone, i feel fine other than tired.
Just as well, working today, another lesson in 50 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Cold Dark Roomers!
> I've been a bit truant here, I'm afraid, what with dashing hither and yon. I will probably continue a bit of dashing- I've been hither a bunch, but not yon so much... Sounds like there's been a good bit of partying going on here!!!!


A little too much in my case! 
Hope you've been having fun in your dashing hither, Bea.
Happy New Year's Egg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We're going to a big New Year's Day party Friday afternoon and evening, so today and tomorrow I'll be baking! I LOOOOVE to bake, but both hubby and I NEED to lose weight, so I don't bake unless we're going someplace where others will do the eating I can LEAVE the left overs!!!
> So far i'm planning Earl Gray Tea Cookies; Chewy Chai Flavored Cookies and Chocolate Chip Orange Loaf Cake.


Sounds wonderful! 
Save some for the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Pearly

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy New Years egg. Did you guys know that pineapple juice is a natural cough suppressant????? Guess what I'm eating


A www! You got sick?


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> so much for the sanctity of the armadillo
> View attachment 160367


Awwwww! John I love this picture!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Oh and Adam, I hope you are back to normal


Happy New Year's Egg, Ewa.
Not sure normal is quite the right word for my standard condition, but I am, thanks. (though a little tired).
When my brothers and I were young we wanted to extend the Christmas festivities and so what came before Christmas Eve ? Well, what came first the turkey or the egg ? All very silly, ut it stuck in my traditions so that the 23rd December is Christmas Egg.
Therefore, this year, for the first time, I have decided that logic would demand that today, the day before New Year's Eve, is New Years Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy New Years egg. Did you guys know that pineapple juice is a natural cough suppressant????? Guess what I'm eating


Cheese ??????


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Oh and Adam, I hope you are back to normal


I'm not sure just how "normal" Adam gets!!! Haha!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm not sure just how "normal" Adam gets!!! Haha!!


Quite.


----------



## meech008

Pearly said:


> A www! You got sick?


I did! I never get sick!!


----------



## johnandjade

nearly beer time  and i've a head start on tomorrow's sales so I should hopefully have an early finish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nearly beer time  and i've a head start on tomorrow's sales so I should hopefully have an early finish


Hope so. 
Two hours 'til my beer time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so.
> Two hours 'til my beer time!




beer time though left wallet at home


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> a wee sneaky tottie juice . shawshank coming on the jim kelly and it's jades turn to take the furry hoover doon the apples and pairs for a single fish tonight before we hit the weeping willow!
> 
> subtitles.. a little vodka. the shawshank redemption is coming on the telly and its jades turn to take the dog down stairs for a #=+| tonight before our heads hit the pillow.
> 
> 
> good end to a bad day



Somebody got captain on slang for Christmas.  And how scary is it that I understood every word, and me a yank?


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Somebody got captain on slang for Christmas.  And how scary is it that I understood every word, and me a yank?


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! enough change on me for some tins


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time though left wallet at home


Boo hoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! enough change on me for some tins


Yipppeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Butterscotch Merengue pie!!! I always eat the merengue first... It's my favorite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Butterscotch Merengue pie!!! I always eat the merengue first... It's my favorite.


Yuuuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My grandma made it for my birthday since I don't like cake! I got a whole pie to take home. It's almost gone and I've had this once piece out of it haha. Ben likes it too I guess


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My grandma made it for my birthday since I don't like cake! I got a whole pie to take home. It's almost gone and I've had this once piece out of it haha. Ben likes it too I guess


Would appear so.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yipppeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!



one of lifes golden moments


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Butterscotch Merengue pie!!! I always eat the merengue first... It's my favorite.




I love lemon merengue pie


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> My grandma made it for my birthday since I don't like cake! I got a whole pie to take home. It's almost gone and I've had this once piece out of it haha. Ben likes it too I guess




arms working ok then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of lifes golden moments


Like finding a dog pooh on your pie only to discover it's the world's biggest blueberry.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> I love lemon merengue pie


Me too!!!!!!! It's so yummy


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> arms working ok then!


Bahahaha pretty much!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Gillian!! Where have you been?! How are you and Oli?


Hi Michelle and hi Ben. Hope you're now better Michelle and many thanks your question.

I am still around. I just needed a break from TFO, that's all. On the whole I'm fine, so is Oli despite the very cold weather here. Moreover *snow* is expected this coming week. We're all ready for "imprisonment", GOD knows for how long.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle and hi Ben. Hope you're now better Michelle and many thanks your question.
> 
> I am still around. I just needed a break from TFO, that's all. On the whole I'm fine, so is Oli despite the very cold weather here. Moreover *snow* is expected this coming week. We're all ready for "imprisonment", GOD knows for how long.


Well I'm glad to see you again! Glad you and Oli are well. I'm better, I just have a persistent cough and some shortness of breath. Ben is doing well. Are you ready for the snow?


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Well I'm glad to see you again! Glad you and Oli are well. I'm better, I just have a persistent cough and some shortness of breath. Ben is doing well. Are you ready for the snow?


Thanks your kind post Meech. Appreciate it. 

Oh yes I am ready. Yesterday I went for some shopping. Bought lots of *food* so as to be on the safe side in case it does snow. The trouble is that we are *NOT *allowed to move (be it by car or by foot), when it snows here. This is why I call it "imprisonment." If anyone is need of anything/if there is an emergency-GOD forbid- then one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Dept). And....there's a penalty for anyone found outside, for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls have been more active today 
Nice to see them finally start to settle in.
However, I've hoovered about 3 times already but as they digging they just keep kicking more bedding out


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Well I'm glad to see you again! Glad you and Oli are well. I'm better, I just have a persistent cough and some shortness of breath. Ben is doing well. Are you ready for the snow?




Dear Meech,


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Butterscotch Merengue pie!!! I always eat the merengue first... It's my favorite.


Looking that up now. Sounds lovely.


----------



## W Shaw

spudthetortoise said:


> The girls have been more active today
> Nice to see them finally start to settle in.
> However, I've hoovered about 3 times already but as they digging they just keep kicking more bedding out


You should have seen my carpet for the first month I had Ronan and didn't think I should frighten him with a big loud machine.


----------



## meech008

W Shaw said:


> Looking that up now. Sounds lovely.


It's great!! It's my grandmothers specialty and I love it because it doesn't use any butterscotch flavoring. The sugar does that all on its own.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your kind post Meech. Appreciate it.
> 
> Oh yes I am ready. Yesterday I went for some shopping. Bought lots of *food* so as to be on the safe side in case it does snow. The trouble is that we are *NOT *allowed to move (be it by car or by foot), when it snows here. This is why I call it "imprisonment." If anyone is need of anything/if there is an emergency-GOD forbid- then one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Dept). And....there's a penalty for anyone found outside, for any reason whatsoever.


How many inches or centimeters do you get usually? I'm just curious as to why they are so extreme! It sounds dreadful and I bet the stores are a madhouse before the storms.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Meech,


Thanks Gillian! I hope I do get better tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! coffee and bacon been had, now to kill today's work and sneak off as early as possible


----------



## johnandjade

should be out of here at lunch! well and truly kicking bottom, it's about 3C and im in a t shirt im moving that fast.


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

good bye 2015


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




morning mom!


----------



## johnandjade

Pizza Hut getting delivered


----------



## meech008

Afternoon everyone!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope everyone is having a good day, I'm going to check out a movie today since I'm off and the hubby is at work
I'm going to see The Hateful 8
Looks good


----------



## meech008

Where did everyone go today??!


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day, I'm going to check out a movie today since I'm off and the hubby is at work
> I'm going to see The Hateful 8
> Looks good


Have fun!!!!! We went and saw daddy's home with will Ferrell and Mark Wahlberg. It was so funny!!! Mark Wahlberg is my celebrity crush lol. I could watch all of his movies and never get sick of them


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone looks like its been pretty quiet in here today.
Hope everyone is OK and is having a good last day of 2015!!
Only 6 hours left!!!
I've been shopping with my nephew - he wanted to buy a new dslr camera
(bit too ambitious for him really but he likes photography and belongs to a club - so why not.)
He then had to endure a couple of hours of me in and out of shops, finishing off some Xmas shopping.
Which he wasn't too happy about but he has yet to learn give and take - not just take.
Anyone doing anything special tonight?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone looks like its been pretty quiet in here today.
> Hope everyone is OK and is having a good last day of 2015!!
> Only 6 hours left!!!
> I've been shopping with my nephew - he wanted to buy a new dslr camera
> (bit too ambitious for him really but he likes photography and belongs to a club - so why not.)
> He then had to endure a couple of hours of me in and out of shops, finishing off some Xmas shopping.
> Which he wasn't too happy about but he has yet to learn give and take - not just take.
> Anyone doing anything special tonight?


Sounds fun Lyn! We're going to a party at a friend of ours house tonight. What about you?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Sounds fun Lyn! We're going to a party at a friend of ours house tonight. What about you?


Hi meech my nephew is coming here again
We are just cooking pizzas and spicy wedges
so just a very quiet night again. If he hadn't wanted to come out
I would have gone to a friends house too.
Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

I think Lola is excited about the New Year, he is still wandering around and stomping through his tunnels.
He came for a car ride earlier which he found to be a very moving experience (thankfully - it had been 10 days again!)


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John just talking about you and your enclosure to redfootlover from Bristol was going to try and send them a pic of it. They want advice about heating!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think Lola is excited about the New Year, he is still wandering around and stomping through his tunnels.
> He came for a car ride earlier which he found to be a very moving experience (thankfully - it had been 10 days again!)




its new year.. out with the old .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> its new year.. out with the old .


It certainly was!!
How are you John? Had a good day?
Any plans tonight or going to sleep through it all again?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello Lyn, Michelle, and John!

Hello Cold Dark Roomers
I just got back into town from Christmas/med travel. Delicious food was eaten, presents unwrapped, kids mildly tortured -but they're doing even better than last checkup!, tort and family safely transported in crazy weather, and Star Wars watched with my parents and most of my siblings.

I haven't been gone long but found I missed my forum pen-pals! I'm looking forward to catching up on what's been happening in here and on the forum in general. Right now, I'm needing to work on more unpacking, doing a few more "pet chores", and then making TONS of our favorite party foods. We have a traditional movie fest with our kiddos and eat and party like we're serving half the state! Looking forward to our New Years movie party!

Here's a couple photos from the drive. I'm considering making a post about how I transport my tortoise. I've had to tell people how I do that a few times on the forum.



Mavis did great on the trip. You know she's well if she's willing to snack..






All relatives fussed over children, dog, and tortoise and spoiled them to bits. I felt spoiled as well One of my sisters had only seen Mavis in photos! Yay...



I read this sign a little differently than it was intended and giggled a little too much...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright, popping off to do some "happy" work!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello Lyn, Michelle, and John!
> 
> Hello Cold Dark Roomers
> I just got back into town from Christmas/med travel. Delicious food was eaten, presents unwrapped, kids mildly tortured -but they're doing even better than last checkup!, tort and family safely transported in crazy weather, and Star Wars watched with my parents and most of my siblings.
> 
> I haven't been gone long but found I missed my forum pen-pals! I'm looking forward to catching up on what's been happening in here and on the forum in general. Right now, I'm needing to work on more unpacking, doing a few more "pet chores", and then making TONS of our favorite party foods. We have a traditional movie fest with our kiddos and eat and party like we're serving half the state! Looking forward to our New Years movie party!
> 
> Here's a couple photos from the drive. I'm considering making a post about how I transport my tortoise. I've had to tell people how I do that a few times on the forum.
> View attachment 160571
> 
> 
> Mavis did great on the trip. You know she's well if she's willing to snack..
> View attachment 160573
> 
> 
> View attachment 160574
> 
> 
> All relatives fussed over children, dog, and tortoise and spoiled them to bits. I felt spoiled as well One of my sisters had only seen Mavis in photos! Yay...
> View attachment 160575
> 
> 
> I read this sign a little differently than it was intended and giggled a little too much...
> View attachment 160572


Very snowy there!!
Glad you had a good time and are back safely.
Mavis looks like a seasoned traveller!
Was it about a year ago you found her at the side of the road in the snow or was that another tort?
Hope you have a good evening with the family.
I am just doing Pizza for my nephew and I - we fancied a change from party foods.
If I don't speak to you later Happy New Year you all!!


----------



## Lyn W

In case I don't get the chance later Hope you and your families all have a good evening however you spend it!!
And I wish you everything you wish yourselves for 2016


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The girls have been more active today
> Nice to see them finally start to settle in.
> However, I've hoovered about 3 times already but as they digging they just keep kicking more bedding out


Glad to hear they're getting used to their new home..............and to you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160542
> 
> 
> 
> good bye 2015


Good bye a couple of days if you're not careful! 
Still, very yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day, I'm going to check out a movie today since I'm off and the hubby is at work
> I'm going to see The Hateful 8
> Looks good


Yes, I want to see this.
Love Tarantino.(mostly). 
Hope you have a good day and enjoy the film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Where did everyone go today??!


Hi, meech!!!
I've been offline for 24 hours as I ran out of credit and haven't had the time 'til now to go and get more from the shop.
But everyone else is preparing for New Year's parties I guess.
Have fun! 
Feeling better ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone looks like its been pretty quiet in here today.
> Hope everyone is OK and is having a good last day of 2015!!
> Only 6 hours left!!!
> I've been shopping with my nephew - he wanted to buy a new dslr camera
> (bit too ambitious for him really but he likes photography and belongs to a club - so why not.)
> He then had to endure a couple of hours of me in and out of shops, finishing off some Xmas shopping.
> Which he wasn't too happy about but he has yet to learn give and take - not just take.
> Anyone doing anything special tonight?


Evening, Lyn, just a quiet night in for wifey and me, few glasses of wine and some champers at midnight. 
Good enough.
It has been quiet today in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think Lola is excited about the New Year, he is still wandering around and stomping through his tunnels.
> He came for a car ride earlier which he found to be a very moving experience (thankfully - it had been 10 days again!)


Tidgy won't go to bed tonight!!!!! 
It's ridiculous but almost as if they know something's happening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello Lyn, Michelle, and John!
> 
> Hello Cold Dark Roomers
> I just got back into town from Christmas/med travel. Delicious food was eaten, presents unwrapped, kids mildly tortured -but they're doing even better than last checkup!, tort and family safely transported in crazy weather, and Star Wars watched with my parents and most of my siblings.
> 
> I haven't been gone long but found I missed my forum pen-pals! I'm looking forward to catching up on what's been happening in here and on the forum in general. Right now, I'm needing to work on more unpacking, doing a few more "pet chores", and then making TONS of our favorite party foods. We have a traditional movie fest with our kiddos and eat and party like we're serving half the state! Looking forward to our New Years movie party!
> 
> Here's a couple photos from the drive. I'm considering making a post about how I transport my tortoise. I've had to tell people how I do that a few times on the forum.
> View attachment 160571
> 
> 
> Mavis did great on the trip. You know she's well if she's willing to snack..
> View attachment 160573
> 
> 
> View attachment 160574
> 
> 
> All relatives fussed over children, dog, and tortoise and spoiled them to bits. I felt spoiled as well One of my sisters had only seen Mavis in photos! Yay...
> View attachment 160575
> 
> 
> I read this sign a little differently than it was intended and giggled a little too much...
> View attachment 160572


Hi, Chrissy!!!!
Missed you around here, too.
Enjoy your night.
The tortoise transport idea is great, especially as Mavis looks so happy and content.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> In case I don't get the chance later Hope you and your families all have a good evening however you spend it!!
> And I wish you everything you wish yourselves for 2016
> View attachment 160578


You too, Lyn, sorry i've not been about the last day.
Have a great evening and love to your nephew! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Here's a firework to light up the cold dark room on New Years's Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's a firework to light up the cold dark room on New Years's Eve!


Ow!!!!!!
it hurts my eyes!!!! 
ow!
How are you, Delaney ?
Party tonight ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Very snowy there!!
> Glad you had a good time and are back safely.
> Mavis looks like a seasoned traveller!
> Was it about a year ago you found her at the side of the road in the snow or was that another tort?
> Hope you have a good evening with the family.
> I am just doing Pizza for my nephew and I - we fancied a change from party foods.
> If I don't speak to you later Happy New Year you all!!


Yes! Good memory, Lyn!!! Mavis is my one and only tortoise who's life began with us on a snowy roadside. Seems kind of fitting we lovingly take her safely through snowy roads 

Glad you're having a low-key pizza New Year. Sometimes it's really good to relax a bit and actually sit back to enjoy the holiday. I hope you and your nephew are enjoying your evening. It's only after Lunch time on New year's eve here.

Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!!!!!!
> it hurts my eyes!!!!
> ow!
> How are you, Delaney ?
> Party tonight ?


Don't look at the light! 
Great, thank you. How about you, wifey and the kid/tortoise?
Nah. We're a normal, boring bunch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Don't look at the light!
> Great, thank you. How about you, wifey and the kid/tortoise?
> Nah. We're a normal, boring bunch


I'm great, thanks!!! 
Wifey's good and Tidgy is just so happy and healthy she sends off positive energy in waves. 
Yes, good plan, perhaps closing my eyes would have been a good idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right!! 
I'm back after a run out of internet credit break.
Serious beer time has begun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, meech!!!
> I've been offline for 24 hours as I ran out of credit and haven't had the time 'til now to go and get more from the shop.
> But everyone else is preparing for New Year's parties I guess.
> Have fun!
> Feeling better ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello cold dark roomers! I am paying a quick visit to wish all my friends a very happy to new year. To confuse you all I've attached a nice Scottish poem to bring in the new year!! 

*May the best ye hae ivver seen be the warst ye'll ivver see. 
May the moose ne'er lea' yer girnal wi a tear-drap in its ee. 
May ye aye keep hail an hertie till ye'r auld eneuch tae dee. 
May ye aye juist be sae happie as A wuss ye aye tae be.*


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy won't go to bed tonight!!!!!
> It's ridiculous but almost as if they know something's happening.


I just had to put Lola in his hide and turn the lights out.
he had tucked himself into a colder corner under his tunnel!
Silly tort!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello cold dark roomers! I am paying a quick visit to wish all my friends a very happy to new year. To confuse you all I've attached a nice Scottish poem to bring in the new year!!
> 
> *May the best ye hae ivver seen be the warst ye'll ivver see.
> May the moose ne'er lea' yer girnal wi a tear-drap in its ee.
> May ye aye keep hail an hertie till ye'r auld eneuch tae dee.
> May ye aye juist be sae happie as A wuss ye aye tae be.*


Same good wishes to you Kirsty!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Same good wishes to you Kirsty!!


Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes! Good memory, Lyn!!! Mavis is my one and only tortoise who's life began with us on a snowy roadside. Seems kind of fitting we lovingly take her safely through snowy roads
> 
> Glad you're having a low-key pizza New Year. Sometimes it's really good to relax a bit and actually sit back to enjoy the holiday. I hope you and your nephew are enjoying your evening. It's only after Lunch time on New year's eve here.
> 
> Happy New Year to you!


Thank you - a bit quieter than I'm used to I usually go up to Leicestershire to spend it with a sister and co but it won't hurt to have a quiet one. My nephew has a better choice of tv channels than me so he usually stays home. Lola would have been on the move with me for a few days too if I'd gone away so would love to see how you manage it.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hope you have a good one!


Don't get too drunk!!
I have had a small cider shandy - will have to wait until I take my nephew home to crack open a bottle of the good stuff.
He's OK - he's on the lagers but he won't stay and didn't book a taxi.


----------



## Momof4

Happy New Year's CDR! 
We are camping in the desert and riding desert toys. 
I think I celebrated a bit to much last night


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy New Year's CDR!
> We are camping in the desert and riding desert toys.
> I think I celebrated a bit to much last night


What a lovely way to see the New Year in!
Was last night was a rehearsal for tonight?
Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Lyn W

See you next year!
(or later on New years Eve for those a few hours behind)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 160591


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello cold dark roomers! I am paying a quick visit to wish all my friends a very happy to new year. To confuse you all I've attached a nice Scottish poem to bring in the new year!!
> 
> *May the best ye hae ivver seen be the warst ye'll ivver see.
> May the moose ne'er lea' yer girnal wi a tear-drap in its ee.
> May ye aye keep hail an hertie till ye'r auld eneuch tae dee.
> May ye aye juist be sae happie as A wuss ye aye tae be.*


Happy New Year, Kirsty!!!
Nice poem.
But I don't have an old eunuch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just had to put Lola in his hide and turn the lights out.
> he had tucked himself into a colder corner under his tunnel!
> Silly tort!


Tidgy finally went to bed.
10 minutes before her New Year's champagne.
Silly tort!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks a bunch.



And to think that was the nice one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy New Year's CDR!
> We are camping in the desert and riding desert toys.
> I think I celebrated a bit to much last night


Happy New Year, Kathy!!
Sounds great!!!! 
(not the hangover bit).
Riding desert torts ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> See you next year!
> (or later on New years Eve for those a few hours behind)


Happy New Year, Lyn!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And to think that was the nice one


Not in the least surprised.
Happy New Year, Cameron!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Lyn!!!!


Happy New Year Adam, Wifey and Tidgy!
Hope its everything you want it to be!! x


----------



## Lyn W

.........and of course.............
blwyddyn Newydd Dda!!


----------



## Lyn W

I know its a bit early for you, Ed but Happy New Year @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year Adam, Wifey and Tidgy!
> Hope its everything you want it to be!! x


That would not be possible.
i'll settle for 10%.
Hope you have a great year full of health, happiness and haddock. 
Wifey wouldn't let me play bagpipes at our wedding.
No idea why, we had to have a lone harpist (not harpy) instead.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wibbly New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibbly New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same to you Adam


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would not be possible.
> i'll settle for 10%.
> Hope you have a great year full of health, happiness and haddock.
> Wifey wouldn't let me play bagpipes at our wedding.
> No idea why, we had to have a lone harpist (not harpy) instead.


Can't believe you were harpist at your own wedding
No wonder you were alone!
You should have kept off the champers!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's already raining fireworks...And bullets!
Happy new year, gang!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's already raining fireworks...And bullets!
> Happy new year, gang!


Bullets!!
Hope its a good one for you Ed,
Now my driving is done I'm just having my first real drink of 2016!
Cheers!!
Iechyd da!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I got the cheese balls! Party can begin in the dark room!



For me, the party is the two large trays of chocolate covered strawberries.....mmmmmmmm.....

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I got the cheese balls! Party can begin in the dark room!
> View attachment 160607
> 
> 
> For me, the party is the two large trays of chocolate covered strawberries.....mmmmmmmm.....
> 
> Happy New Year!!!



Looks delicious! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to say goodnight now
one brandy and I'm ready for a nap!!
So I will see you all soon!
For those of you yet to welcome 2016 have fun!!
And for those of you still celebrating its arrival a few hours ago
- have the painkillers ready for the morning!!
Take care and Night NIght!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's already raining fireworks...And bullets!
> Happy new year, gang!


Happy New Year, Ed.
Hope you have a much better year in 2016 and get all the cheese you can eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Bullets!!
> Hope its a good one for you Ed,
> Now my driving is done I'm just having my first real drink of 2016!
> Cheers!!
> Iechyd da!


Enjoy!!!!!! 
Cheers, my friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I got the cheese balls! Party can begin in the dark room!
> View attachment 160607
> 
> 
> For me, the party is the two large trays of chocolate covered strawberries.....mmmmmmmm.....
> 
> Happy New Year!!!


yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points! 
and for the cheesy biscuits! 
Happy New Year! !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to say goodnight now
> one brandy and I'm ready for a nap!!
> So I will see you all soon!
> For those of you yet to welcome 2016 have fun!!
> And for those of you still celebrating its arrival a few hours ago
> - have the painkillers ready for the morning!!
> Take care and Night NIght!


Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!
Sleep well and see you for a wonderful New Year's Day!!!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely way to see the New Year in!
> Was last night was a rehearsal for tonight?
> Happy New Year to you and your family.




Well, tonight is a water NY's! 
I had a tummy bug all day plus a little to much vodka on an empty tummy. 
Waiting for a huge Bon fire to start around 8:30 and headed to bed. 
It's about 40 degrees and dropping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Well, tonight is a water NY's!
> I had a tummy bug all day plus a little to much vodka on an empty tummy.
> Waiting for a huge Bon fire to start around 8:30 and headed to bed.
> It's about 40 degrees and dropping.


Sorry you feel bad.
Hope you feel better for all of the next year! 
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It certainly was!!
> How are you John? Had a good day?
> Any plans tonight or going to sleep through it all again?




happy new year miss womblyn!! yip, slept through it!


----------



## johnandjade

happy new beer!!! good mornooning all  i had a great end of 2015, made a bed on living room floor last night and jade, jodie and i are still here and not planning on moving

best thing about 2015... meeting you guys, you are all truly an awesome bunch  all the best for 2016 brothers and sisters of the cold dark room, keep on wibbling!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy new beer!!! good mornooning all  i had a great end of 2015, made a bed on living room floor last night and jade, jodie and i are still here and not planning on moving
> 
> best thing about 2015... meeting you guys, you are all truly an awesome bunch  all the best for 2016 brothers and sisters of the cold dark room, keep on wibbling!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 160619




happy new beer gramps


----------



## Lyn W

Happy New Years Birthday John!
How great to have a Bank Holiday in honour of it!
Hope you still have some room for a little celebration drink!!
Have a lovely day!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Well, tonight is a water NY's!
> I had a tummy bug all day plus a little to much vodka on an empty tummy.
> Waiting for a huge Bon fire to start around 8:30 and headed to bed.
> It's about 40 degrees and dropping.


Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Years Birthday John!
> How great to have a Bank Holiday in honour of it!
> Hope you still have some room for a little celebration drink!!
> Have a lovely day!




always. lazy day on the armadillo and dvds for me. much planned?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> always. lazy day on the armadillo and dvds for me. much planned?


Hi John - no nothing special today I didn't get to bed until gone 3 last night but I was up early for Lola so I still feel tired - a lazy day for me too. I'm wondering of I can find my way up to Leicestershire to deliver some pressies, over the weekend if I can organise things - just for the day so Lola will be OK. Will see what the weathers doing because I think heavy rain is on its way again later... for a change!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - no nothing special today I didn't get to bed until gone 3 last night but I was up early for Lola so I still feel tired - a lazy day for me too. I'm wondering of I can find my way up to Leicestershire to deliver some pressies, over the weekend if I can organise things - just for the day so Lola will be OK. Will see what the weathers doing because I think heavy rain is on its way again later... for a change!




we should start a tort sitting business.... this time next year we'll be millionaires! 

if only 


first job of the day, get out of the make shift bed and put the sofa back together.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we should start a tort sitting business.... this time next year we'll be millionaires!
> 
> if only
> 
> 
> first job of the day, get out of the make shift bed and put the sofa back together.


Are you and Jade and/or family doing anything special for your birthday?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Are you and Jade and/or family doing anything special for your birthday?




the profile info is wrong  its not till July. 

it's actually quite funny, jades is on the 11th July and im the 12th! (we decided Fidos is on the 10th  )


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thanks Gillian! I hope I do get better tomorrow


Hi and hope you're now better. And wishes for a happy and prosperous new year to you and Ben!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and hope you're now better. And wishes for a happy and prosperous new year to you and Ben!




happy new year miss gillian! hope you're well


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> the profile info is wrong  its not till July.
> 
> it's actually quite funny, jades is on the 11th July and im the 12th! (we decided Fidos is on the 10th  )




Next thing, you'll be telling me you're not 46...


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Next thing, you'll be telling me you're not 46...




i've just had a hard life is all . 


happy new year!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy new beer!!! good mornooning all  i had a great end of 2015, made a bed on living room floor last night and jade, jodie and i are still here and not planning on moving
> 
> best thing about 2015... meeting you guys, you are all truly an awesome bunch  all the best for 2016 brothers and sisters of the cold dark room, keep on wibbling!!


Happy New Year, John.
The Cold Dark Room and spending time with you guys has been a highlight for me, too.
And you're awesome too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy new beer!!! good mornooning all  i had a great end of 2015, made a bed on living room floor last night and jade, jodie and i are still here and not planning on moving
> 
> best thing about 2015... meeting you guys, you are all truly an awesome bunch  all the best for 2016 brothers and sisters of the cold dark room, keep on wibbling!!


Oh, and happy unbirthday, John.
Sure you'll get lots of well wishes today.
Someone might even open a thread!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year Cold Dark Roommates! 
Happy New Year Cold Dark Room! 
Happy New Year tortoise owners, turtles owners, torts and turtles everywhere!
Happy New Year Tortoise Forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 160619


Happy New Year, Gramps
May 2016 bring you lots of Bud, buddies and Budapest!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, John.
> The Cold Dark Room and spending time with you guys has been a highlight for me, too.
> And you're awesome too!!!




happy new year sir! just back from the beer run and jades off to her mums. im watching bottom  

any plans today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and hope you're now better. And wishes for a happy and prosperous new year to you and Ben!


Happy New Year, Gillian! 
Happy New year, Oli! 
Hope you have a great 2016 with warm weather, well wishes and wonderful wallabies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy new year sir! just back from the beer run and jades off to her mums. im watching bottom
> 
> any plans today?


If Jade's off at her mother's, whose bottom are you watching.....,?
No, just TV and hair of the dog today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If Jade's off at her mother's, whose bottom are you watching.....,?
> No, just TV and hair of the dog today.




while the cats away and all  


I've still half a bottle of whiskey left! was sleeping for around 10 last night, making up for it today though


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> while the cats away and all
> 
> 
> I've still half a bottle of whiskey left! was sleeping for around 10 last night, making up for it today though


Just drinking the last of my Jack Daniels.
But I've plenty of other stuff to sample!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160623


Live, John, and prosper!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just drinking the last of my Jack Daniels.
> But I've plenty of other stuff to sample!



sample and devour seen you and wifey got some of the ladybird books from santa, they are rather fun. did you guys enjoy?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Live, John, and prosper!






not as good as my rodger moore or freddie mercury


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sample and devour seen you and wifey got some of the ladybird books from santa, they are rather fun. did you guys enjoy?


From Amazon, not Santa, so they arrived a couple of days after Christmas.
Got 'The Husband', 'The Wife', 'The Hangover' and 'Minfulness'.
They are great and we will be getting the others soon, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160625
> 
> 
> not as good as my rodger moore or freddie mercury


Oh, i don't know......
Your ears are kind of pointy.
What colour is your blood ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From Amazon, not Santa, so they arrived a couple of days after Christmas.
> Got 'The Husband', 'The Wife', 'The Hangover' and 'Minfulness'.
> They are great and we will be getting the others soon, i hope.



must have got stuck in traffic 

...hangs head in shame, actually they were the first books I've read in about 5yr!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i don't know......
> Your ears are kind of pointy.
> What colour is your blood ?




probably green, or acidic 

I have happy optimistic blood,


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Gillian!
> Happy New year, Oli!
> Hope you have a great 2016 with warm weather, well wishes and wonderful wallabies.


Thanks Adam and..
Happy New Year to you, Wifey and Tidgy, who Oli seems to be dreaming of night and day long.

Talk about *warm* weather while it began to.......*SNOW*. "Nice beginning to 2016" I thought. Though I must admit (I presume you know) we need, need, need......*WATER* desperately.


----------



## johnandjade

that's my retirement plan snookered End of the 'glass cheque': Irn-Bru puts cap on returnable bottles 
http://news.stv.tv/scotland/1337555-the-end-of-the-glass-cheque-irn-bru-stops-bottle-return-scheme/ 

Sent from the STV iPhone App, go to www.stv.tv/iphone


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

December was a mostly good month for the Cold Dark Room, with many friends visiting, though some have been extra busy with work or on holidays.
Love you all, Roommates, so it is time for a countdown of the top 20 for December and then a totalling up of the points for 2015. 
Firstly, a big thank you to those who popped in once or twice, but haven't made the top 20 for December.
You all get a half point for the 2015 totals. 
Wifey - thanks, as usual for being so patient with me being In The Cold Dark Room far too much of the time. 
Adam, @Tidgy's Dad . Hmmmmmmm. No one gave me a single point for December!  Thanks, guys! 
Yvonne, a couple of welcome visits. @Yvonne G Happy New Year and a big thanks for all you do at Tortoise Forum and the help you have given me, when needed, in 2015! Appreciated. 
Kathy @kathyth a jolly Happy New Year to you and yours!!! 
Lisa, nice to see you back, briefly @vocalisa , Happy New Year, pop in and visit if you can. 
Steve, like your style around the forum. @SteveW happy New Year, please pop in for a coffee, some time. 
Tina, Happy, happy, happy New Year! @leigti hope you have a smashing 2016.
@Pokeymeg Happy New Year!!! Saw you peeking around the Room, please do so anytime and join us for a coffee. 
Maggie, Happy New Year @maggie3fan really hope that 2016 is a jolly year for you. 
Thanks to all of you and remember you are all always welcome in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> must have got stuck in traffic
> 
> ...hangs head in shame, actually they were the first books I've read in about 5yr!


Well, hopefully they'll encourage you to read more!!!! 
Doesn't matter what, reading is great.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> December was a mostly good month for the Cold Dark Room, with many friends visiting, though some have been extra busy with work or on holidays.
> Love you all, Roommates, so it is time for a countdown of the top 20 for December and then a totalling up of the points for 2015.
> Firstly, a big thank you to those who popped in once or twice, but haven't made the top 20 for December.
> You all get a half point for the 2015 totals.
> Wifey - thanks, as usual for being so patient with me being In The Cold Dark Room far too much of the time.
> Adam, @Tidgy's Dad . Hmmmmmmm. No one gave me a single point for December!  Thanks, guys!
> Yvonne, a couple of welcome visits. @Yvonne G Happy New Year and a big thanks for all you do at Tortoise Forum and the help you have given me, when needed, in 2015! Appreciated.
> Kathy @kathyth a jolly Happy New Year to you and yours!!!
> Lisa, nice to see you back, briefly @vocalisa , Happy New Year, pop in and visit if you can.
> Steve, like your style around the forum. @SteveW happy New Year, please pop in for a coffee, some time.
> Tina, Happy, happy, happy New Year! @leigti hope you have a smashing 2016.
> @Pokeymeg Happy New Year!!! Saw you peeking around the Room, please do so anytime and join us for a coffee.
> Maggie, Happy New Year @maggie3fan really hope that 2016 is a jolly year for you.
> Thanks to all of you and remember you are all always welcome in The Cold Dark Room.




have 3 points to start the year and for being awesome mr adam


----------



## johnandjade

jade takes these things and makes the best munch in the world... I don't want to dabble in the unknown so think i'll micro some pizza


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> probably green, or acidic
> 
> I have happy optimistic blood,
> View attachment 160626


B for Burgundy ? Black ? Blue ?
Wifey's blood is blue, mine is usually a nice red colour, but i think it may be whisky colour right now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> B for Burgundy ? Black ? Blue ?
> Wifey's blood is blue, mine is usually a nice red colour, but i think it may be whisky colour right now.




happy new 'cheers'


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> happy new 'cheers'
> View attachment 160628




jodies had enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam and..
> Happy New Year to you, Wifey and Tidgy, who Oli seems to be dreaming of night and day long.
> 
> Talk about *warm* weather while it began to.......*SNOW*. "Nice beginning to 2016" I thought. Though I must admit (I presume you know) we need, need, need......*WATER* desperately.


Us, too, Gillian, the rainy season didn't happen, and we're desperate. Lots of praying for rain going on in the mosques and it looks like 2016 may be even drier! It's lovely to be so warm throughout December, but it's not actually a good thing. 
Tidgy has missed Oli terribly, she was very sad over Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's my retirement plan snookered End of the 'glass cheque': Irn-Bru puts cap on returnable bottles
> http://news.stv.tv/scotland/1337555-the-end-of-the-glass-cheque-irn-bru-stops-bottle-return-scheme/
> 
> Sent from the STV iPhone App, go to www.stv.tv/iphone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


We get money back on glass bottles here.
Just before Crimbo I returned 21 bottles of wifey's favourite lemonade!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have 3 points to start the year and for being awesome mr adam


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks!!!!! 
Don't mind if i do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jodies had enough


Cheers!!!!!!!!!
Tidgy, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We get money back on glass bottles here.
> Just before Crimbo I returned 21 bottles of wifey's favourite lemonade!




hope they were empty!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheers!!!!!!!!!
> Tidgy, too.




missed the bubbles to i read!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope they were empty!


They were pretty heavy, now you come to mention it.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Us, too, Gillian, the rainy season didn't happen, and we're desperate. Lots of praying for rain going on in the mosques and it looks like 2016 may be even drier! It's lovely to be so warm throughout December, but it's not actually a good thing.
> Tidgy has missed Oli terribly, she was very sad over Christmas and New Year.


I know what you mean. Water has become a really *serious issue *here.  Prayers take place here too, at mosques for rain. Thank GOD it has been snowing since early morning. But what a *bore* it is to be stuck and "imprisoned" at home.  All schools, govt depts, banks, companies are off Saturday and Sunday.

Regards to Wifey and a *BIG* *KISS *to Tidgy from OLI (Oli my beloved tort and not Oli KAHN!)


----------



## johnandjade

just had a couple text messages back and forth with an old mate... he split with his mrs last year, never seen kids a xmas, think new year was the same  

sooo... sent him a few wibbles and the link for cold dark compilation, he's smiling now


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 160629




happy new year mammy


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I know what you mean. Water has become a really *serious issue *here.  Prayers take place here at mosques for rain. Thank GOD it has been snowing since early morning. But what a *bore* it is to be stuck and "imprisoned" at home.  All schools, govt depts, banks, companies are off Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a *BIG* *KISS *to Tidgy from OLI (Oli my beloved tort and not Oli KAHN!)




more the reason to hang out here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 160629


Happy New Year, Noel!!!!!!!
May 2016 bring you much joy, jollity and jodhpurs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I know what you mean. Water has become a really *serious issue *here.  Prayers take place here too, at mosques for rain. Thank GOD it has been snowing since early morning. But what a *bore* it is to be stuck and "imprisoned" at home.  All schools, govt depts, banks, companies are off Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a *BIG* *KISS *to Tidgy from OLI (Oli my beloved tort and not Oli KAHN!)


Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli (Kahn, not the lovely tort).
i think she's trying to make him jealous.


----------



## johnandjade

cold pizza, yes I'm that lazy


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the profile info is wrong  its not till July.
> 
> it's actually quite funny, jades is on the 11th July and im the 12th! (we decided Fidos is on the 10th  )


Lol I'm a bit early then!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had a couple text messages back and forth with an old mate... he split with his mrs last year, never seen kids a xmas, think new year was the same
> 
> sooo... sent him a few wibbles and the link for cold dark compilation, he's smiling now


How sad for him at this time of year!!!! 
Your compilation should cheer anybody up, it's great!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> more the reason to hang out here


Hang out?! Not here John. We are *NOT *allowed to move from home when it snows be it by car or by foot. And if anyone gets caught outside he/she is in for trouble: there is a penalty. For help/emergencies, GOD forbid, one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Department).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cold pizza, yes I'm that lazy


Me, too today!!!! 
Wifey got Pizza Hut stuff last night, first time in Morocco!!!!
Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Cold pizza's great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hang out?! Not here John. We are *NOT *allowed to move from home when it snows be it by car or by foot. And if anyone gets caught outside he/she is in for trouble: there is a penalty. For help/emergencies, GOD forbid, one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Department).


I think John meant hang out in The Cold Dark Room.
Safer and no snow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy sends a kiss to Oli (Kahn, not the lovely tort).
> i think she's trying to make him jealous.


Hmmmm. Tidgy seems to be looking for trouble at the beginning of 2016.


Here he is....the *legend*.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lol I'm a bit early then!!




adam has 3 days, I'll settle for 2


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How sad for him at this time of year!!!!
> Your compilation should cheer anybody up, it's great!




indeed... it could be worse, could be me!!  actually put on the play list there myself as well, happy days


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hang out?! Not here John. We are *NOT *allowed to move from home when it snows be it by car or by foot. And if anyone gets caught outside he/she is in for trouble: there is a penalty. For help/emergencies, GOD forbid, one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Department).





stock up well, look at it as an adventure?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmm. Tidgy seems to be looking for trouble at the beginning of 2016.
> 
> 
> Here he is....the *legend*.


Tidgy wants me to get her a poster!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too today!!!!
> Wifey got Pizza Hut stuff last night, first time in Morocco!!!!
> Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Cold pizza's great!







not much left but pepperoni and a tomato. 

we eat ham and jam and spam'alot'


----------



## Lyn W

I see you have another bank holiday on Monday in Scotland John - you lucky Scots get extra time to recover - another day off for you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed... it could be worse, could be me!!  actually put on the play list there myself as well, happy days


Indeed! 
Happy days!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160642
> 
> 
> 
> not much left but pepperoni and a tomato.
> 
> we eat ham and jam and spam'alot'


I may add some extra ham and spam to mine.
But I'll give the jam a miss, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hang out?! Not here John. We are *NOT *allowed to move from home when it snows be it by car or by foot. And if anyone gets caught outside he/she is in for trouble: there is a penalty. For help/emergencies, GOD forbid, one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Department).




embrace the twilight zone  , sorry to hear its house arrest again every cloud.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I see you have another bank holiday on Monday in Scotland John - you lucky Scots get extra time to recover - another day off for you?


Happy New Year, Lyn!!!!!
(again). 
Still haven't got my calendars.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy wants me to get her a poster!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Lyn!!!!!
> (again).
> Still haven't got my calendars.


I haven't ordered mine yet as when I went to had trouble with PayPal - must look into that again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160648


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 160648


? That's Raquel Welch in sometime BC isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I see you have another bank holiday on Monday in Scotland John - you lucky Scots get extra time to recover - another day off for you?




nope , I don't get 'em  but will enjoy the lead up to 




layla agrees


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I haven't ordered mine yet as when I went to had trouble with PayPal - must look into that again!


I just hope Tidgy's not January !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I may add some extra ham and spam to mine.
> But I'll give the jam a miss, I think.




impersonate clark gable??


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> ? That's Raquel Welch in sometime BC isn't it?


Million Years BC - I think
A long time anyway!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I haven't ordered mine yet as when I went to had trouble with PayPal - must look into that again!




worked out around £50 for here, pocket didn't allow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> impersonate clark gable??


No, push the pram a lot.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.



watch out for tom, 'ritchard' and harry


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I may add some extra ham and spam to mine.
> But I'll give the jam a miss, I think.


My BiL from Lancs, loves cheese and jam sandwiches


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Million Years BC - I think
> A long time anyway!


Yep, One Million Years BC.
Not a long time enough for dinosaurs.
Rubbish film with a couple of good points.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Million Years BC - I think
> A long time anyway!




I only know from shawshank. could have been hamshank


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> worked out around £50 for here, pocket didn't allow


I paid a lot for two, every day of the New year they're not here is money wasted!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, push the pram a lot.




. have i made you watch the lego one yet?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> My BiL from Lancs, loves cheese and jam sandwiches




ohhh nooo (


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> worked out around £50 for here, pocket didn't allow


Really? Josh said the post was about £15 - must have under calculated that. That is rather a lot for a calendar!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My BiL from Lancs, loves cheese and jam sandwiches


Passable.
But no jam on pizza.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I paid a lot for two, every day of the New year they're not here is money wasted!




and zac's pressent too i believe? 



booo((


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I paid a lot for two, every day of the New year they're not here is money wasted!


They'd be half price in the shops by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . have i made you watch the lego one yet?


yes, i think so.
Anyway, i have seen it! 
Very good!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Really? Josh said the post was about £15 - must have under calculated that. That is rather a lot for a calendar!




my choice was secret santa or calendar, SS was more fun


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, i think so.
> Anyway, i have seen it!
> Very good!





...knock knock


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and zac's pressent too i believe?
> 
> 
> 
> booo((


Yep, though he had other pressies, so it wasn't a complete disaster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They'd be half price in the shops by now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...knock knock


Who's there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my choice was secret santa or calendar, SS was more fun


Did you get your present ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Who's there?


Doctor.


----------



## johnandjade

im just off to hartlypool to by some exploding trousers.


any suggestions for what to watch? dvd reload time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my choice was secret santa or calendar, SS was more fun


I believe Himmler thought so too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, though he had other pressies, so it wasn't a complete disaster.




im sure even just a card would have carried the sentiment


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Who's there?




apple


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor.


Groannnnnnn!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> apple


apple who?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im just off to hartlypool to by some exploding trousers.
> 
> 
> any suggestions for what to watch? dvd reload time


i'm just about to embark on some QI.
Then a Doctor Who DVD commentary.
Followed by either Beetlejuice with wifey or some other film she wants me to watch.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you get your present ????





nope, but I did get a nice message
beer and mustard was sent and last tracked in London, so still might make it .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor.




who???


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I believe Himmler thought so too.




good un'.  no cross dressing here today though, 




yet!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> apple who?



APPLE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im sure even just a card would have carried the sentiment


A nice forum member sent me some genuine USA baseball caps and a digital laser thermometer, knowing i don't wear the caps, but aware my friends here do.
So Zac got some caps and one of the Ladybird books that i'd ordered two of (though they were late, too).
So, i also sort of got a not entirely Secret Santa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Groannnnnnn!!!


It's the only Knock Knock joke I know!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm just about to embark on some QI.
> Then a Doctor Who DVD commentary.
> Followed by either Beetlejuice with wifey or some other film she wants me to watch.




beetlejuice!!!  well played sir, hope wifey enjoyes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope, but I did get a nice message
> beer and mustard was sent and last tracked in London, so still might make it .


I do hope so !!!!!
It's rotten if you don't get yours, but at least it was sent!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A nice forum member sent me some genuine USA baseball caps and a digital laser thermometer, knowing i don't wear the caps, but aware my friends here do.
> So Zac got some caps and one of the Ladybird books that i'd ordered two of (though they were late, too).
> So, i also sort of got a not entirely Secret Santa!




I think I know who


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do hope so !!!!!
> It's rotten if you don't get yours, but at least it was sent!



it was, remember postman pat needs glasses


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope, but I did get a nice message
> beer and mustard was sent and last tracked in London, so still might make it .


.....maybe in time for next Xmas........or your birthday!!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going for a walk to the shops - anyone need anything?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beetlejuice!!!  well played sir, hope wifey enjoyes


Wifey saw it with me when i was too drunk to remember much.
She loved it
We tried to watch it a couple of weeks back, but this time she was too drunk and fell asleep half way through!!!!
ha de ha.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> embrace the twilight zone  , sorry to hear its house arrest again every cloud.....




Oh yes it is on 1st Jan 2016. And GOD only knows for how long.







Happy Birthday John and Happy New Year too!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm going for a walk to the shops - anyone need anything?




beer!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think I know who


Me too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey saw it with me when i was too drunk to remember much.
> She loved it
> We tried to watch it a couple of weeks back, but this time she was too drunk and fell asleep half way through!!!!
> ha de ha.




dog soldiers next


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going for a walk to the shops - anyone need anything?


Superglue, please. 
For gluing corks to my door.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Superglue, please.
> For gluing corks to my door.


Why would you need to do that???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going for a walk to the shops - anyone need anything?


Weird!!!! 
Your avatar just changed and then changed back again.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it is on 1st Jan 2016. And GOD only knows for how long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday John and Happy New Year too!




fankkoo  its a profile mistake though im not till July, but as an excuse... i'll take it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dog soldiers next


I like that one. 
Must get a copy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weird!!!!
> Your avatar just changed and then changed back again.


Yes I need to zoom in a bit on the new one - my sister took that pic of Lola enjoying his tunnel last summer, he was travelling by tube!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why would you need to do that???


My apartment door that leads onto the main stairwell is metal.
The corks insulate it and look very nice.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fankkoo  its a profile mistake though im not till July, but as an excuse... i'll take it


The only trouble with two birthdays is that you'll be much older a lot more quickly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like that one.
> Must get a copy.




seen it then? ma favourite bit is the claw through the letterbox


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My apartment door that leads onto the main stairwell is metal.
> The corks insulate it and look very nice.


Well, if ever you needed an excuse to drink more wine that's a good one!!


----------



## Lyn W

See you later - Tesco beckons!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The only trouble with two birthdays is that you'll be much older a lot more quickly.


Crikey!!!!!!
That makes me 150!!! 
Do I get a prize?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> See you later - Tesco beckons!!




mind the cheese and beer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> seen it then? ma favourite bit is the claw through the letterbox


Don't remember that bit, but remember Sean Pertwee (Jon Pertwee, the 3rd Doctor Who's son was in it) as well as a guy who was in The Cold War episode of Doctor Who. Werewolves, all good fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!!!!
> That makes me 150!!!
> Do I get a prize?




points


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well, if ever you needed an excuse to drink more wine that's a good one!!


I do use it as an excuse sometimes.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't remember that bit, but remember Sean Pertwee (Jon Pertwee, the 3rd Doctor Who's son was in it) as well as a guy who was in The Cold War episode of Doctor Who. Werewolves, all good fun.




worsle gumage?? (excuse spelling)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy wants me to get her a poster!


A poster of whom? Don't say Oli Kahn!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> worsle gumage?? (excuse spelling)


Yep, though i hated that. 
I knew him a bit, he was a lovely chap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A poster of whom? Don't say Oli Kahn!!


Oh.
Well that's who she meant.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 160662


My recollections are already a bit hazy. 
Hope you're having a Happy New Year so far, Kathy!


----------



## johnandjade

best footwear to have on while pinchin' things???


...sneakers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best footwear to have on while pinchin' things???
> 
> 
> ...sneakers


best footwear when going to the chemists?
Boots.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> best footwear when going to the chemists?
> Boots.




when you are learning how to tie em...

trainers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> when you are learning how to tie em...
> 
> trainers


To chase people away ?
Shoos.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To chase people away ?
> Shoos.




lazy ones???


...lofers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

for the largest city in New Zealand ?
Wellingtons.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble
By the way, Tidgy is August in the calendar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble
> By the way, Tidgy is August in the calendar


Wibble!!!!!!
Thanks, Noel!!!!!!
That gives me a few months to get mine!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!!!!!!
> Thanks, Noel!!!!!!
> That gives me a few months to get mine!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

How's your day going Sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How's your day going Sir?


Jack Daniel's; champagne, a nice white wine now! 
watching the New Year's Day concert from Vienna with wifey.
All lovely, thanks! 
You ?


----------



## Pearly

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble
> By the way, Tidgy is August in the calendar


Happy New Year to ya'll in the CDR! Busy day over here, but wanted to pop in to say hi to you guys. I'll check in in a couple of days. Hope you are all feeling good and celebrating (or not) and your torties are doing well too. Later!


----------



## AZtortMom

Pearly said:


> Happy New Year to ya'll in the CDR! Busy day over here, but wanted to pop in to say hi to you guys. I'll check in in a couple of days. Hope you are all feeling good and celebrating (or not) and your torties are doing well too. Later!


Hi bye! *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Happy New Year to ya'll in the CDR! Busy day over here, but wanted to pop in to say hi to you guys. I'll check in in a couple of days. Hope you are all feeling good and celebrating (or not) and your torties are doing well too. Later!


Happy New Year!!
Thanks for dropping by and enjoy your days! 
Feeling good, celebrating and Tidgy is great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In equal 20th place for December earning a point to add to their final score for the year are Barbara and Ken.
@wellington a jolly Happy New Year to you and hoping you have a smashing 2016. 
@Cowboy_Ken sorry not to have seen much of you around recently. 
Hope this is because you are having too much fun! 
Happy New Year, old chap!


----------



## johnandjade

gotta take the dog for shoes and socks (walks) and meet jade..

think the dog will be walking me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gotta take the dog for shoes and socks (walks) and meet jade..
> 
> think the dog will be walking me!


You'll feel better for it.
(actually, that's probably not true at all, rubbish but the right thing to say!)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll feel better for it.
> (actually, that's probably not true at all, rubbish but the right thing to say!)




be lucky to make it back! here goes, meeting jade so so can guide us home (or carry)


----------



## wellington

johnandjade said:


> be lucky to make it back! here goes, meeting jade so so can guide us home (or carry)


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## johnandjade

think i'll get arrested??


----------



## wellington

Woohoo I did good last year. 
Hope everyone had a great last year and here's to an even Happier, Healthier, Wealthier, More Tortoisy Happy New Year


----------



## johnandjade

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY



fankoo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> be lucky to make it back! here goes, meeting jade so so can guide us home (or carry)


Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY


'Cept it isn't.
It's the default setting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think i'll get arrested??
> View attachment 160676


Hopefully!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Woohoo I did good last year.
> Hope everyone had a great last year and here's to an even Happier, Healthier, Wealthier, More Tortoisy Happy New Year


Thanks, Barbara! 
Hope you have a splendiferous, special and spectacular New Year with lots of spuds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fankoo


Whoops!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Birthday John!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday John!!!


Happy new year's day, Ed!!!!! 
john's birthday is in the summer
It's a default setting here
But it is @spudthetortoise Spud's Mum's birthday!!!!
So happy birthday and a great 2016 to her!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy new year's day, Ed!!!!!
> john's birthday is in the summer
> It's a default setting here
> But it is @spudthetortoise Spud's Mum's birthday!!!!
> So happy birthday and a great 2016 to her!


Thank you! 
I've slept most of the day as I was up till 3:00 am!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you!
> I've slept most of the day as I was up till 3:00 am!


I was up til 5! 
Glad you're having a good time!


----------



## jaizei

@Prairie Mom What have you started?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> @Prairie Mom What have you started?


I think John started it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 19th place for December gaining 2 points for the total 2015 score is.......................Mike!!!!! 
Happy New Year @mike taylor !!!!! 
Wishing you all the best for 2016 and lots of lovely bike runs! !!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> best footwear to have on while pinchin' things???
> 
> 
> ...sneakers


or stealettos!!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> or stealettos!!?


Or brogues.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you!
> I've slept most of the day as I was up till 3:00 am!


Happy New Year Birthday Spud's Mum!!
Hope you do something special to celebrate


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> @Prairie Mom What have you started?


I don't have ANY idea what you could POSSIBLY be talking about!?


----------



## Prairie Mom

I can tell Cameron is now very seriously considering posting more photos of himself throughout the forum


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> for the largest city in New Zealand ?
> Wellingtons.


For when you've been arrested?
Court shoes.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gotta take the dog for shoes and socks (walks) and meet jade..
> 
> think the dog will be walking me!


For taking the dog for a quiet walk?
Hush puppies.


----------



## Lyn W

I ain't rushin' to meet any Russian!



Why do I get these ads??
I think we can all see how charming she is!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I ain't rushin' to meet any Russian!
> View attachment 160691
> 
> 
> Why do I get these ads??


Nice shoes


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy new year's day, Ed!!!!!
> john's birthday is in the summer
> It's a default setting here
> But it is @spudthetortoise Spud's Mum's birthday!!!!
> So happy birthday and a great 2016 to her!


So, I'll have to come up with something AGAIN this summer!? ----Excellent! I kind of love my thread EVEN MORE now


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whoops!


I think it would be easier for John to change his DoB on his birth certificate!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I ain't rushin' to meet any Russian!
> View attachment 160691
> 
> 
> Why do I get these ads??
> I think we can all see how charming she is!


Cameron once told me that those ads are the default setting. If you clean out your browser history it goes back to these and he's right. I stopped cleaning out my browser and I have better ads. I still get stupid ones from time to time, but much less often.

Have you ever gotten a glowing toilet, Lyn?? I think everyone needs a glow-toilet on their screen from time to time.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Cameron once told me that those ads are the default setting. If you clean out your browser history it goes back to these and he's right. I stopped cleaning out my browser and I have better ads. I still get stupid ones from time to time, but much less often.
> 
> Have you ever gotten a glowing toilet, Lyn?? I think everyone needs a glow-toilet on their screen from time to time.


No never had a glowing loo - it would have been quite Christmassy though!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Nice shoes


First thing I noticed too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> First thing I noticed too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I sped past it as to not confuse my daughter who decided to stare at the computer screen She's already very amused by a tortoise forum containing "I spy" games and Mommy posting funny photos.


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> I sped past it as to not confuse my daughter who decided to stare at the computer screen She's already very amused by a tortoise forum containing "I spy" games and Mommy posting funny photos.


My husband will look over my shoulder when he hears me laughing out loud about something posted on the forum


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> My husband will look over my shoulder when he hears me laughing out loud about something posted on the forum


Ditto  happens often


----------



## Prairie Mom

So...since it's not ACTUALLY @johnandjade 's birthday...I'm thinking I should keep my avatar pic EVEN LONGER. 

What should I do with his birthday thread???? I'm thinking we need to turn it into something else.

Lookin' for ideas!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Maybe it should have a new theme???


----------



## Lyn W

I've just realised I can opt for 'stop seeing this ad' and tick 'inappropriate' as the reason - and it disappears!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Maybe it should have a new theme???


As he's Scottish what about turning it into a Happy Hogmanay thread?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I've just realised I can opt for 'stop seeing this ad' and tick 'inappropriate' as the reason - and it disappears!


I've tried that. They ALWAYS come back. I stopped cleaning out my web browser and now my ads are mostly alright.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> As he's Scottish what about turning it into a Happy Hogmanay thread?


awww...I feel so lame. I actually have to google what you're talking about.

Excuse me while I eat my apple pie and whistle "The Star Spangled Banner" as I google...


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I've tried that. They ALWAYS come back. I stopped cleaning out my web browser and now my ads are mostly alright.


Now I have poly tunnels, blinds - and cookware ! They must have heard about my Xmas Lunch!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay, Lyn. So it's Scottish New Year. Yay!


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, should we just fill it full of Happy New Year and lots of Scottish Stereotyping???


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm going to start filling his bday thread full of garbage


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm going to start filling his bday thread full of garbage


Maybe you could fill it full of jokes and booze and happiness - cause he's always happy and kind, loves jokes and is quite partial to a beer or two I believe!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you could fill it full of jokes and booze and happiness - cause he's always happy and kind, loves jokes and is quite partial to a beer or two I believe!!


ummm...I just quoted the movie "Elf"---does that count as happy and kind?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you could fill it full of jokes and booze and happiness - cause he's always happy and kind, loves jokes and is quite partial to a beer or two I believe!!


I like your idea...I'm starting to post presently


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> For taking the dog for a quiet walk?
> Hush puppies.


In lacy underwear.........
slip pers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I ain't rushin' to meet any Russian!
> View attachment 160691
> 
> 
> Why do I get these ads??
> I think we can all see how charming she is!


I certainly can!!! 
I must disable my ad block to talk to this lovely lady, who will almost certainly love cheese and tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Nice shoes


A really nice pair to be sure.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A really nice pair to be sure.


I just threw up a little...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So, I'll have to come up with something AGAIN this summer!? ----Excellent! I kind of love my thread EVEN MORE now


It's a great thread!!!!! 
It'll make John laugh, therefore utterly worth it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think it would be easier for John to change his DoB on his birth certificate!


or get hold of a Tortoise Forum Calendar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I sped past it as to not confuse my daughter who decided to stare at the computer screen She's already very amused by a tortoise forum containing "I spy" games and Mommy posting funny photos.


For your daughter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My husband will look over my shoulder when he hears me laughing out loud about something posted on the forum


Wifey, too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I just threw up a little...


Sorry!!!!!! 
Shoe allergy ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For your daughter.
> View attachment 160713


Ha! As long as she doesn't read it


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry!!!!!!
> Shoe allergy ?


Must be!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Must be!!!


I wish wifey had a shoe allergy. 
She has about 8 million of the things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 18th place for December gaining 2 points to add to the end of 2015 total is Delaney! 
@Yellow Turtle01 Hurrrrrraaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seems you've been busy and at college, good luck with all that and all the best for 2016 !!!!
Glad you haven't forgotten us here in The Cold Dark Room!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

from January 1st I am watching one episode of Doctor Who every day for the next 2 and a half years!!!!! 
Today was therefore the untransmitted pilot and then the first ever episode, first shown on the 23rd of November 1963.
viewing figures weren't great due to the assassination of President Kennedy the day before.
The episode was repeated before the 2nd episode the following Saturday and did much better.
"An Unearthly Child". 
Two schoolteachers, Ian Chesterton and Barbara Wright follow home the mysterious pupil Susan Foreman to find she lives in a police box in a junkyard with her grandfather known only as 'The Doctor'. Barging in they find themselves in an impossibly large control room with a weird hexagonal console. 
The Doctor and Susan explain this is the TARDIS, an acronym for Time And Relative Dimension In Space, confess to being aliens and the Doctor takes off, kidnapping the teachers out of spite. 
They land on a rocky plain, where a shadow falls over the police box.
An intriguing first episode with good performances, particularly from the excellent William Hartnell, as the Doctor and the brilliant heartthrob William Russell, as Ian. 
But where have they landed ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Cold Dark Roomers!
Night Cold Dark Room!!!
Hope you're all having a great 2016 so far! 
See you all tomorrow when I have a full days work. 
And a hangover, I think. 
ta ra!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Happy New Year to everyone. I hope that 2016 is a fantastic year for you all!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> from January 1st I am watching one episode of Doctor Who every day for the next 2 and a half years!!!!!
> Today was therefore the untransmitted pilot and then the first ever episode, first shown on the 23rd of November 1963.
> viewing figures weren't great due to the assassination of President Kennedy the day before.
> The episode was repeated before the 2nd episode the following Saturday and did much better.
> "An Unearthly Child".
> Two schoolteachers, Ian Chesterton and Barbara Wright follow home the mysterious pupil Susan Foreman to find she lives in a police box in a junkyard with her grandfather known only as 'The Doctor'. Barging in they find themselves in an impossibly large control room with a weird hexagonal console.
> The Doctor and Susan explain this is the TARDIS, an acronym for Time And Relative Dimension In Space, confess to being aliens and the Doctor takes off, kidnapping the teachers out of spite.
> They land on a rocky plain, where a shadow falls over the police box.
> An intriguing first episode with good performances, particularly from the excellent William Hartnell, as the Doctor and the brilliant heartthrob William Russell, as Ian.
> But where have they landed ?




on the wicked witch of the west?  

actually watched the wizard of oz yesterday, currently watching return to oz


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I hope that 2016 is a fantastic year for you all!!!




happy new year


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning guys and dolls! hope the heads aren't to fuzzy


prevent hangovers, stay drunk


----------



## johnandjade

my sister gave us amazon vouchers for Christmas, I've decided on this ...


----------



## johnandjade

some Scottish words for today,



used as a collective terms for ones friends.. 

as a greeting; 'awright mukkas!' 
(hello my friends, I am pleased to see you)

when planning a party; 'assemble the troops, get a cargo in then we'll hit the toon' 
(I shall invite a group of friends for some alcoholic beverages at home before going out to a nightclub) 

...usually followed up with a return to the house to finish off said 'cargo' and enevitabley results in one gentleman pacing back and forth in someones mums or wifes goonie (house coat, dressing gown, bath robe) looking for a nokia phone charger!


----------



## johnandjade

jades going to give me a row for being weird again when she wakes.... 

im honestly not going to play this full volume just now well them sausages ain't gonna cook them selves!


----------



## johnandjade

shes not to keen on getting up yet


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!!!!
> That makes me 150!!!
> Do I get a prize?


You could be a tortoise!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish wifey had a shoe allergy.
> She has about 8 million of the things.


Well that's still only 4 million pairs - unless like the pirate she only has one leg.


----------



## Lyn W

stojanovski92113 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I hope that 2016 is a fantastic year for you all!!!


Happy New Year Shannon and all the very best for 2016 is wished for you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone. I hope that 2016 is a fantastic year for you all!!!


Happy New Year, Shannon!!!!!
May the year ahead be one of health and happiness for you and yours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on the wicked witch of the west?
> 
> actually watched the wizard of oz yesterday, currently watching return to oz


I quite like the first one.
Never seen the sequel, any good ?
Afternoon, John .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning guys and dolls! hope the heads aren't to fuzzy
> 
> 
> prevent hangovers, stay drunk


That's what i did yesterday, but working today, so no hair of the dog.
However, i have no hangover!!!!!
Hurraaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could be a tortoise!


That'd be quite nice except for turning pages in books.
Afternoon, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well that's still only 4 million pairs - unless like the pirate she only has one leg.


It would be better if she had a hundred legs like a centipede (not that any have exactly a hundred).
That would justify all the shoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon 2016 Cold Dark Roomers.!
As in the year, not the number of Roommates.
Yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson in a minute, so see you all in two hours time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 17th place for December, gaining 4 points to his end of year total is ................Gramps!!
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Hurraaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you have a wonderful 2016!!
Due to you, i am now drinking more Budweiser than ever before in my life!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite like the first one.
> Never seen the sequel, any good ?
> Afternoon, John .




I love it


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'd be quite nice except for turning pages in books.
> Afternoon, Lyn!


Afternoon Adam hope lesson went OK
I've been to the hairdressers for what seems like an eternity! I don't go very often and was looking like the wild woman of Borneo so needed doing.
Can't believe I have to go back to work on Monday - the last 2 weeks has been so busy don't feel like I've had a break.
Have to start praying for some snow days - maybe Gillian can send some over.
I think 2016 will be my last year of full time teaching I just want time to do stuff - lost count of how many years I've said that - so watch this space!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good Morning to you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning, Noel!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning to you!


Hi Lyn*waves* 
I hope you are well


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!!!!


Hi Adam *waves*


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn*waves*
> I hope you are well


Not too bad at all thanks Noel, how about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon Adam hope lesson went OK
> I've been to the hairdressers for what seems like an eternity! I don't go very often and was looking like the wild woman of Borneo so needed doing.
> Can't believe I have to go back to work on Monday - the last 2 weeks has been so busy don't feel like I've had a break.
> Have to start praying for some snow days - maybe Gillian can send some over.
> I think 2016 will be my last year of full time teaching I just want time to do stuff - lost count of how many years I've said that - so watch this space!


I've done four hours today and have another lesson in 45 minutes.
I love retirement, but sometimes end up working quite a bit! 
Wifey cuts what hair i have left but I do the beard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam *waves*


*waves* back


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've done four hours today and have another lesson in 45 minutes.
> I love retirement, but sometimes end up working quite a bit!
> Wifey cuts what hair i have left but I do the beard.


I hate going to salons I can't stand being fussed with!
They've started doing this head massage thing when they wash your hair and it just gives me the giggles, so I have politely tell them not to do it so I don't embarrass myself in front of the other customers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hate going to salons I can't stand being fussed with!
> They've started doing this head massage thing when they wash your hair and it just gives me the giggles, so I have politely tell them not to do it so I don't embarrass myself in front of the other customers.


I had scalp massage while having my hair cut a couple of times, many years ago.
I hated it.
Don't like being touched at the best of times.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had scalp massage while having my hair cut a couple of times, many years ago.
> I hated it.
> Don't like being touched at the best of times.


I'm sure it would be quite nice if I didn't find it so funny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure it would be quite nice if I didn't find it so funny!


I think all my hair would fall out if someone did it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 16th place for December getting 5 points to add to the total for 2015 is............Kathy!!! 
@Momof4 Hurrrraaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice to see you in The Cold Dark Room a bit more often! 
Hope you have a very wonderful 2016.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 17th place for December, gaining 4 points to his end of year total is ................Gramps!!
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Hurraaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope you have a wonderful 2016!!
> Due to you, i am now drinking more Budweiser than ever before in my life!!!


Budweiser is so yummy especially in aluminum bottles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Budweiser is so yummy especially in aluminum bottles


Yum ! Yum! Yum !
It is sold as Bud in the UK as Budweiser is a European brand.


----------



## johnandjade

Star Wars marathon, jades never seen em!! jade also took some pics of me last night on the armadillo...





my wee pal


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Star Wars marathon, jades never seen em!! jade also took some pics of me last night on the armadillo...
> View attachment 160770
> View attachment 160771
> 
> 
> 
> my wee pal


Aw 2 sleepyheads!!
Jodie looks very at home with you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Star Wars marathon, jades never seen em!! jade also took some pics of me last night on the armadillo...
> View attachment 160770
> View attachment 160771
> 
> 
> 
> my wee pal


Looks like Jade might have drugged you both for a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Nice to see good manners aren't completely extinct.


----------



## kathyth

Happy New year to Adam and all of the nice folks in the Cold Dark Room. I would really like to spend more time in here. I'm hoping that someone can install a small heating system or fireplace, in the corner. Just to get the temp to 70 F. I understand the need for darkness 
I will leave a large pack of cheese on the table.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> Happy New year to Adam and all of the nice folks in the Cold Dark Room. I would really like to spend more time in here. I'm hoping that someone can install a small heating system or fireplace, in the corner. Just to get the temp to 70 F. I understand the need for darkness
> I will leave a large pack of cheese on the table.


Hello!!!
You are always welcome.
Sorry about the Cold, but the warmth of the people here more than compensates! 
Thanks for the cheese.
yyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And points.


----------



## jaizei

@Prairie Mom So when are you starting this book club?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> @Prairie Mom So when are you starting this book club?


uh-oh...I'm starting the book club!?!?!?!? ....gulp!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> @Prairie Mom So when are you starting this book club?


That's what I get for opening my big fat mouth!

My "in person book club" sometimes picks painful books on occasion and I do love reading a book together and discussing.

I'm game if you and others are willing to participate and rotate book choices. Also, no one is allowed to shun me when I choose to pick brain-candy fantasy/sci fi novels. -My current book club doesn't appreciate these as well


----------



## meech008

Hey everyone  happy new year


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble
Just got back from seeing Star Wars 
Very good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> That's what I get for opening my big fat mouth!
> 
> My "in person book club" sometimes picks painful books on occasion and I do love reading a book together and discussing.
> 
> I'm game if you and others are willing to participate and rotate book choices. Also, no one is allowed to shun me when I choose to pick brain-candy fantasy/sci fi novels. -My current book club doesn't appreciate these as well


i'm in as long as i can get a copy of it here. 
I think it's worth a try. 
Though reading by luminous jellyfish light is bad for the eyes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hey everyone  happy new year


Hi, meech!!!!
Happy New Year to you! 
I have a feeling it's going to be a great one for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble
> Just got back from seeing Star Wars
> Very good


I am going to have to watch it.
Been hearing almost nothing but good things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 15th place for December, earning 6 points to add to the 2015 final score is........................Gillian!!!
@Gillian Moore Hoping you have a warm winter and some nice rain but no more snow!!!!!!
Love to Oli and hoping his new enclosure works out.
best wishes for 2016 from wifey, Tidgy and me and a big, big, big new year hug to Oli from Tidgy.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 16th place for December getting 5 points to add to the total for 2015 is............Kathy!!!
> @Momof4 Hurrrraaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nice to see you in The Cold Dark Room a bit more often!
> Hope you have a very wonderful 2016.




Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm in as long as i can get a copy of it here.
> I think it's worth a try.
> Though reading by luminous jellyfish light is bad for the eyes.


Jellyfish light--ha ha!

So, a couple questions for you guys (@Tidgy's Dad & @jaizei and anyone else who's game)
Do you want the book to have its own thread in the book/media area of the forum, possibly one started by whoever suggests the book? Or would you rather we just mention it in here? I like the idea of adding another wing to the Cold Dark Room. -My only concern with this is that we'd have to tag other readers whenever anyone book-chats, or I know will miss it all.

My other book club gives a month for each book. Do we want a similar timeframe to complete our reading? I might need longer, because it's a struggle for me to have time to keep up with my reading as it is.

How do you want to start? The three of us each pick a book and claim a month that way we know it has to at least continue for three months?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't mind.
Everybody is welcome in The Cold Dark Room, but there are a few members who don't like to play here and it's an obscure place down the very bottom of the main page where some people never go. 
if you just let people start their own thread for a book each time, you may end up with several rival threads running.
A dedicated Book Club Thread which continues book by book and month by month may be the better idea (though the CDR would be happy to host as i have said). The CDR posts may swamp the book club posts. 
As for time to read the book, i don't mind again, but a novella like "A Christmas Carol" would take far less time than "War and Peace"! maybe decide book by book ?
Yes, if the three of us pick the first three and if it's successful, other people can suggest books for the following months. 
And what about short stories ?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hey everyone  happy new year


Happy New Year Meech! Hope you are fully recovered (from your illness not NY Eve - unless it applies too)


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble
> Just got back from seeing Star Wars
> Very good


My sister who hasn't seen many of the previous, said she really enjoyed it too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't mind.
> Everybody is welcome in The Cold Dark Room, but there are a few members who don't like to play here and it's an obscure place down the very bottom of the main page where some people never go.
> if you just let people start their own thread for a book each time, you may end up with several rival threads running.
> A dedicated Book Club Thread which continues book by book and month by month may be the better idea (though the CDR would be happy to host as i have said). The CDR posts may swamp the book club posts.
> As for time to read the book, i don't mind again, but a novella like "A Christmas Carol" would take far less time than "War and Peace"! maybe decide book by book ?
> Yes, if the three of us pick the first three and if it's successful, other people can suggest books for the following months.
> And what about short stories ?


I like short stories - they are on the lower shelves of the library so short story readers like myself can reach them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like short stories - they are on the lower shelves of the library so short story readers like myself can reach them.


Hmmm! 
So tall tales are no good for you, then ?
Or high drama ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm!
> So tall tales are no good for you, then ?
> Or high drama ?


Nope not unless I happen to have a ladder in my tights.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope not unless I happen to have a ladder in my tights.


Or a suspender belt.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a suspender belt.


I don't like stories which keep you in suspense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't like stories which keep you in suspense.


So, no cliff hangers ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't mind.
> Everybody is welcome in The Cold Dark Room, but there are a few members who don't like to play here and it's an obscure place down the very bottom of the main page where some people never go.
> if you just let people start their own thread for a book each time, you may end up with several rival threads running.
> A dedicated Book Club Thread which continues book by book and month by month may be the better idea (though the CDR would be happy to host as i have said). The CDR posts may swamp the book club posts.
> As for time to read the book, i don't mind again, but a novella like "A Christmas Carol" would take far less time than "War and Peace"! maybe decide book by book ?
> Yes, if the three of us pick the first three and if it's successful, other people can suggest books for the following months.
> And what about short stories ?



Love the idea of including short stories too.

Lyn, are you interested in this too?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So no cliff hangers ?


I don't like violence either so wouldn't want to read about anyone called Cliff being hanged.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Love the idea of including short stories too.
> 
> Lyn, are you interested in this too?


It would depend on the book and work commitments but if I have the time and the book appeals then yes I would be. I must admit I'm not a reader of deep, meaningful books, nor sci-fi etc I'm more of a chick lit gal - a bit of escapism or humour to wind down before sleep. I just pick up books in my local charity shop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't like violence either so wouldn't want to read about anyone called Cliff being hanged.


Not even Cliff Richard ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It would depend on the book and work commitments but if I have the time and the book appeals then yes I would be. I must admit I'm not a reader of deep, meaningful books, nor sci-fi etc I'm more of a chick lit gal - a bit of escapism or humour to wind down before sleep. I just pick up books in my local charity shop.


I hope you pay for them!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not even Cliff Richard ?


well - there's always exceptions!!
No not really - he's a very nice bloke and I like some of his early stuff with the Shadows - my older sister used to have his records and my brother's band used to play a lot of the Shadows hits too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope you pay for them!!!!!


Nope - I think charity begins at home!! I donate them back though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 14th place for December gaining 7 points to their 2015 total is..............Abdulla!!!!! 
@AbdullaAli hoping your health is much better and that 2016 is a little more stress free for you. 
Hope to speak to you soon, my friend!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> well - there's always exceptions!!
> No not really - he's a very nice bloke and I like some of his early stuff with the Shadows - my older sister used to have his records and my brother's band used to play a lot of the Shadows hits too.


You're right of course.
Though a couple of his Christmas releases have been unforgivable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - I think charity begins at home!! I donate them back though


Fair enough.
I think your neighbours think charity begins in your home, too.


----------



## Lyn W

I remember my sister or brother having this one in their record collection and I played it relentlessly when I was old enough to use the record player.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I remember my sister or brother having this one in their record collection and I played it relentlessly when I was old enough to use the record player.


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough.
> I think your neighbours think charity begins in your home, too.


My neighbours can't even spell the word let alone know the meaning of it.
Today they washed their rubbish bin and emptied the dirty water plus all the dregs
out into the lane at the end of my garden, and left it all there festering - Lovely people!!!
I swept it back under their gate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My neighbours can't even spell the word let alone know the meaning of it.
> Today they washed their rubbish bin and emptied the dirty water plus all the dregs
> out into the lane at the end of my garden, and left it all there festering - Lovely people!!!
> I swept it back under their gate


They are charmers aren't they ?
Goodness! 
i'm one to accept people's differences and weaknesses and the fact that some people didn't have the fortune to have the type of upbringing i had, but really!!!!!! 
I have a threshold that it is wise not to overstep.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are charmers aren't they ?
> Goodness!
> i'm one to accept people's differences and weaknesses and the fact that some people didn't have the fortune to have the type of upbringing i had, but really!!!!!!
> I have a threshold that it is wise not to overstep.



They have no consideration for anyone - not just me - but expect everyone else to let them do what they want.
- very, very selfish people! Her mother was teacher too so she didn't have a bad upbringing herself, but certainly dragged her own kids up


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 14th place for December gaining 7 points to their 2015 total is..............Abdulla!!!!!
> @AbdullaAli hoping your health is much better and that 2016 is a little more stress free for you.
> Hope to speak to you soon, my friend!!!!


Has anyone heard how Abdulla is lately? I do hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John you and Jodie been snoozing again?


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to say goodnight now!
Had a lovely homemade curry at my sister's house earlier,
and feeling very sleepy now.
So night night one and all, take care and I will see you tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Has anyone heard how Abdulla is lately? I do hope he is feeling better.


Last we heard was a week ago and he was still not very well. 
Hopefully, he's recovered somewhat but it's a bit worrying he hasn't posted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now!
> Had a lovely homemade curry at my sister's house earlier,
> and feeling very sleepy now.
> So night night one and all, take care and I will see you tomorrow!!


Good night!!!!! 
Sleep well and see you in between my lessons tomorrow, i hope! .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 13th place for December with 8 points to add to the end of the year total is..................Kirsty!!!!!
@kirsty Johnston
 Sad that we're not seeing quite so much of you at the moment but with very best wishes for a simply marvelous 2016 and of course love to beastie!
(and your fiance!)


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 13th place for December with 8 points to add to the end of the year total is..................Kirsty!!!!!
> @kirsty Johnston
> Sad that we're not seeing quite so much of you at the moment but with very best wishes for a simply marvelous 2016 and of course love to beastie!
> (and your fiance!)


Thank you Adam! I promise I will do better in January  how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Cave of Skulls.
The Doctor goes out to explore and light his pipe but is bopped on the head by a stone age man and taken away.
Ever after the Doctor is anti-smoking so this could be said to be a good example of aversion therapy.
The tribe of cavemen have lost the secret of making fire and want the Doctor to show them how.
He can't, as he has lost his matches, so they decide to kill him. 
His companions arrive, but are overpowered and they are all put in the cave of split skulls to await sacrifice to the sun god Orb in the morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thank you Adam! I promise I will do better in January  how are you?


You don't have to promise, you just help brighten the place up, that's all! 
I'm good, if slightly drunk again, it's been a fun fortnight! 
Happy 2016, how are you ?
Hoping you have a wonderful year!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cave of Skulls.
> The Doctor goes out to explore and light his pipe but is bopped on the head by a stone age man and taken away.
> Ever after the Doctor is anti-smoking so this could be said to be a good example of aversion therapy.
> The tribe of cavemen have lost the secret of making fire and want the Doctor to show them how.
> He can't, as he has lost his matches, so they decide to kill him.
> His companions arrive, but are overpowered and they are all put in the cave of split skulls to await sacrifice to the sun god Orb in the morning!


That was the second ever episode lol I've seen it


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You don't have to promise, you just help brighten the place up, that's all!
> I'm good, if slightly drunk again, it's been a fun fortnight!
> Happy 2016, how are you ?
> Hoping you have a wonderful year!


Aww your too kind! 
I got too drunk on Hogmanay - wasn't good lol so that's me off it until next weekend since I'm back to work on Monday anyhow! 
Happy new year to you too! I'm doing great, my fiancé and I watched a movie and about to go to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That was the second ever episode lol I've seen it


Yep! 
i'm watching an episode a day from Jan 1st, so it'll take 2 and a half years to watch! 
A reasonable episode but the making of Who is a few episodes away!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aww your too kind!
> I got too drunk on Hogmanay - wasn't good lol so that's me off it until next weekend since I'm back to work on Monday anyhow!
> Happy new year to you too! I'm doing great, my fiancé and I watched a movie and about to go to bed.


i'm back at work already 
But only light stuff, just four hours tomorrow, with friends, so it's all good.
Which movie ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> i'm watching an episode a day from Jan 1st, so it'll take 2 and a half years to watch!
> A reasonable episode but the making of Who is a few episodes away!


Haha. You know I'm going to be going to Cardiff with work in January and because I work so hard I think I deserve another trip to the experience because it's so flipping awesome. I even think I'll crash out the money and buy the 'blink and you die' lanyard


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm back at work already
> But only light stuff, just four hours tomorrow, with friends, so it's all good.
> Which movie ?


We watched the kings men. It had really good ratings and a great cast so thought it would be awesome but it was a bit unrealistic if I'm honest. Worth a watch though. 
4 hours isn't bad. I wish...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha. You know I'm going to be going to Cardiff with work in January and because I work so hard I think I deserve another trip to the experience because it's so flipping awesome. I even think I'll crash out the money and buy the 'blink and you die' lanyard


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"Blink and you're dead!"
The Weeping Angels! 
i haven't been for years of course, but it's great


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> "Blink and you're dead!"
> The Weeping Angels!
> i haven't been for years of course, but it's great


Yeah it's awesome  I'll post you a picture when I get it lol. If you have anything you want I am happy to buy it for you and post it out! 
Anyway I am going to bed. Goodnight Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> We watched the kings men. It had really good ratings and a great cast so thought it would be awesome but it was a bit unrealistic if I'm honest. Worth a watch though.
> 4 hours isn't bad. I wish...


It's a rather brilliant pastiche of films like James Bond, i love it, really one of my favourite recent movies.
Hollywood often has the British as the bad guys , here it's an American in a Brit flick.
Deliberately unrealistic and utterly charming if rather violent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah it's awesome  I'll post you a picture when I get it lol. If you have anything you want I am happy to buy it for you and post it out!
> Anyway I am going to bed. Goodnight Adam!!


Very kind, Kirsty!
But i have all i need and can get things in my nefarious ways without too much bother! 
But it's very kind of you to offer. 
Night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night , Cold Dark Roomers !!!
Night night Cold Dark Room! 
It is time for beddy bbye-byes!
See all you lovely lot tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!


Good morning, John!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!


how are we today mr adam?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cave of Skulls.
> The Doctor goes out to explore and light his pipe but is bopped on the head by a stone age man and taken away.
> Ever after the Doctor is anti-smoking so this could be said to be a good example of aversion therapy.
> The tribe of cavemen have lost the secret of making fire and want the Doctor to show them how.
> He can't, as he has lost his matches, so they decide to kill him.
> His companions arrive, but are overpowered and they are all put in the cave of split skulls to await sacrifice to the sun god Orb in the morning!


Gripping stuff!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning one and all from a rather soggy Wales!
Someone really should turn that tap off!!
My last day of freedom 
Back to the grindstone tomorrow
But because Easter is early this year - only a short term - 4 weeks less than the last!!
It's true that us teachers do wish our lives away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we today mr adam?


Good, good!!!!! 
Feel happy and well, thanks.
Yourself ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gripping stuff!


And only another 824 episodes to go..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning one and all from a rather soggy Wales!
> Someone really should turn that tap off!!
> My last day of freedom
> Back to the grindstone tomorrow
> But because Easter is early this year - only a short term - 4 weeks less than the last!!
> It's true that us teachers do wish our lives away.


Wish someone would turn our taps on.
Good morning, Lyn! 
Enjoy your day! 
I recommend keeping your back away from the grindstone, you might do yourself a mischief. 
Go to school instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 12th place for December earning 9 points for 2015 is...........*W*
@W Shaw Hurrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
 Nice to have a new face around the place, thanks for all your contributions for the month, I think you're going to be fun to have about! 
Happy 2016, may you have a splendiferous year! !!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good!!!!!
> Feel happy and well, thanks.
> Yourself ?




can't complain. 

teaching today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can't complain.
> 
> teaching today?


I had a lesson this morning and have one more at 4 pm so a light day with two students who are also friends.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a lesson this morning and have one more at 4 pm so a light day with two students who are also friends.




that not so bad . back to reality for me tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that not so bad . back to reality for me tomorrow


Day off for me !!!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! Or evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Or evening!
> View attachment 160887


Good morning, Kathy! 
I feel a bit like grandma, here.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Kathy!
> I feel a bit like grandma, here.



I just got a laugh when I saw this!
How are you? Sober or buzzed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I just got a laugh when I saw this!
> How are you? Sober or buzzed?


I'm fine today.
Teaching, so no alcohol 'til this evening. 
The rum last night has left no marks on me today, thankfully, except for the beating wifey gave me when she found out I'd finished it all.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm fine today.
> Teaching, so no alcohol 'til this evening.
> The rum last night has left no marks on me today, thankfully, except for the beating wifey gave me when she found out I'd finished it all.




I live vicariously through you guys!!
I love a spiced rum with Pepsi!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, meech!!!!
> Happy New Year to you!
> I have a feeling it's going to be a great one for you.


Thank you! I hope so


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys! Happy 2016!!!! Every time I pop in here I have like 150some unread posts in this thread and no time to read/catch up! This gives me a feeling of "being behind" which I do not like. Hope everyone here is doing well, had fabulous time on New Years Eve and started New Year happily and in good health (no giant hangovers and such


----------



## yillt

Just following on ^ Happy New Year everyone. I've given up trying to keep up on his thread so I occasionally pop in and read a humorous comment then go back to Tortoise duty. I think that this is possibly the second largest thread after pretend chat. Well done


----------



## Lyn W

yillt said:


> Just following on ^ Happy New Year everyone. I've given up trying to keep up on his thread so I occasionally pop in and read a humorous comment then go back to Tortoise duty. I think that this is possibly the second largest thread after pretend chat. Well done


Happy New Year to you too yillt, we do like a chuckle or two in here! Feel free to join in anytime! The more the merrier!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Happy 2016!!!! Every time I pop in here I have like 150some unread posts in this thread and no time to read/catch up! This gives me a feeling of "being behind" which I do not like. Hope everyone here is doing well, had fabulous time on New Years Eve and started New Year happily and in good health (no giant hangovers and such


Happy New Year Ewa! Don't worry about being behind you'll not have missed anything of great importance - it's usually just our tomfoolery! So catch up at your leisure!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! Or evening!
> View attachment 160887


That is really funny but true! Technology comes so naturally to kids these days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I live vicariously through you guys!!
> I love a spiced rum with Pepsi!!


Our one-legged pirate loves spiced rum, too.
So do I.
but without the Pepsi.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> That is really funny but true! Technology comes so naturally to kids these days!




I know!! My kids have one of the very few Apple Distinguished Schools in the US and they have learned so much the past 5 years! 
I can't t keep up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Happy 2016!!!! Every time I pop in here I have like 150some unread posts in this thread and no time to read/catch up! This gives me a feeling of "being behind" which I do not like. Hope everyone here is doing well, had fabulous time on New Years Eve and started New Year happily and in good health (no giant hangovers and such


Hi, Ewa!!!! 
Happy New Year!!! 
I'm fine thanks, though a bit sad The Cold Dark Room gives you a bad feeling. 
New Year's has been good so far hangovers of varying degrees in here, 
How's your New Year been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

yillt said:


> Just following on ^ Happy New Year everyone. I've given up trying to keep up on his thread so I occasionally pop in and read a humorous comment then go back to Tortoise duty. I think that this is possibly the second largest thread after pretend chat. Well done


Happy New Year and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Get yourself a comfy armadillo to sit on (but beware of snoozing hedgehogs) and grab a drink of choice. 
Hope that 2016 is good to you and yours and you are very welcome here at any time.
Thanks for dropping in occasionally and please call again.
And have three points to start the year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year Ewa! Don't worry about being behind you'll not have missed anything of great importance - it's usually just our tomfoolery! So catch up at your leisure!


I thought we sorted out all the worlds problems in here as well as each others?
And talked about cheese quite a lot.
All very important stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I know!! My kids have one of the very few Apple Distinguished Schools in the US and they have learned so much the past 5 years!
> I can't t keep up.


I still like to use an abacus, myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 11th place for December and with 10 points to add to make the final score for 2015 is.................Spud's Mum!!!!!
Hope you had lots of presents and cheese for Christmas, New Year and your birthday!!!!!!!!!!
Lots of love to Spud, Monty, Pip, Squeak and your family!!!!!
Happy 2016!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys! Sorry I couldn't post. I've been (trying to) prioritize my health. I went to the hospital today. Just a check up and to talk to a dietician about healthier eating habits, etc. she told me I was medically underweight and I had to gain weight. She said my body fat percentage was %15 and that it had to be %20 to be normal. My bmi at the moment is 17.9-18. She put me on a plan and I'm following that. I'm only allowed to do strength training with limited cardio. I'm a little worried because my hair is starting to fall off. Not a lot but that never used to happen before. I also can't seem to sleep at all these days. God I hope her meal plan fixes all of this.


----------



## jaizei

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I couldn't post. I've been (trying to) prioritize my health. I went to the hospital today. Just a check up and to talk to a dietician about healthier eating habits, etc. she told me I was medically underweight and I had to gain weight. She said my body fat percentage was %15 and that it had to be %20 to be normal. My bmi at the moment is 17.9-18. She put me on a plan and I'm following that. I'm only allowed to do strength training with limited cardio. I'm a little worried because my hair is starting to fall off. Not a lot but that never used to happen before. I also can't seem to sleep at all these days. God I hope her meal plan fixes all of this.



How was body fat measured?


----------



## Abdulla6169

jaizei said:


> How was body fat measured?


With a machine thingy that you hold, I don't know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I couldn't post. I've been (trying to) prioritize my health. I went to the hospital today. Just a check up and to talk to a dietician about healthier eating habits, etc. she told me I was medically underweight and I had to gain weight. She said my body fat percentage was %15 and that it had to be %20 to be normal. My bmi at the moment is 17.9-18. She put me on a plan and I'm following that. I'm only allowed to do strength training with limited cardio. I'm a little worried because my hair is starting to fall off. Not a lot but that never used to happen before. I also can't seem to sleep at all these days. God I hope her meal plan fixes all of this.


Oh , dear, Abdulla
Hoping things turn around for you in 2016.
I hope the new diet fixes everything, too.
Make sure you tell the specialist about your hair loss and insomnia. 
Been worried about you, try to stay in touch!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh , dear, Abdulla
> Hoping things turn around for you in 2016.
> I hope the new diet fixes everything, too.
> Make sure you tell the specialist about your hair loss and insomnia.
> Been worried about you, try to stay in touch!


She said she was %100 positive I have vitamin & mineral deficiencies. The blood work will tell which ones are really messed up though. Results will be in by tomorrow. The hair loss and insomnia are probably because of my weight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> She said she was %100 positive I have vitamin & mineral deficiencies. The blood work will tell which ones are really messed up though. Results will be in by tomorrow. The hair loss and insomnia are probably because of my weight.


And stress, possibly. 
good luck with the results tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I couldn't post. I've been (trying to) prioritize my health. I went to the hospital today. Just a check up and to talk to a dietician about healthier eating habits, etc. she told me I was medically underweight and I had to gain weight. She said my body fat percentage was %15 and that it had to be %20 to be normal. My bmi at the moment is 17.9-18. She put me on a plan and I'm following that. I'm only allowed to do strength training with limited cardio. I'm a little worried because my hair is starting to fall off. Not a lot but that never used to happen before. I also can't seem to sleep at all these days. God I hope her meal plan fixes all of this.


Hi Abdulla. Good to hear from you. We have been wondering how you are. I hope you are able to keep to the plan - they are tailor made to give you everything your body needs so hopefully you will soon be well on the road to recovery. Take care and we are always here with moral support and to take your mind off things if you need it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought we sorted out all the worlds problems in here as well as each others?
> And talked about cheese quite a lot.
> All very important stuff.


Oh yes sorry - I forgot about the times David Cameron, Barack Obama and other world leaders too numerous to mention by name, pop in for a chat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes sorry - I forgot about the times David Cameron, Barak Obama and other world leaders too numerous to mention by name, pop in for a chat.


Exactly!!! 
Is Barak Obama a relative of the US president ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Exactly!!!
> Is Barak Obama a relative of the US president ?


Ooops - lost a 'c'! But never mind he likes to use an alias.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ooops - lost a 'c'! But never mind he likes to use an alias.


Yes, especially in the Dark in here, no body would ever guess it was him, just like the secret identity of Vladamit Putin is unknown.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, especially in the Dark in here, no body would ever guess it was him, just like the secret identity of Vladamit Putin is unknown.


Yes I forgot to to use our PM's alias of David Caravan - sorry Dai!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I forgot to to use our PM's alias of David Caravan - sorry Dai!


Like when i accidentally used Poke Francis' real indentity.
(think i got away with it.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like when i accidentally used Poke Francis' real indentity.
> (think i got away with it.)


Don't think anyone noticed, I have trouble remembering to add the last bit to Monsieur Francoise Hollandeaise name - I remember by thinking of him as being a bit saucy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And The Cold Dark Room's resident fisherwoman, Angler Merkel.


----------



## Lyn W

Well time for me to say goodnight and get organised for my return to work.
So see you all sometime tomorrow.
Have a good day whatever you are doing,
Enjoy your day off Adam!!
Take care
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well time for me to say goodnight and get organised for my return to work.
> So see you all sometime tomorrow.
> Have a good day whatever you are doing,
> Enjoy your day off Adam!!
> Take care
> Nos da!


Nos da, Lyn! 
Sleep well, and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## meech008

Whew sorry everyone! I can't seem to stay awake these past few days. Turns out I didn't have a cold, I have pneumonia!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 10th place for December earning 11 points for 2015's final score is....................Shannon!!!
@stojanovski92113 

Hoping you have a wonderful 2016, my friend and that life is good to you! 
Miss you around here. 
But know you're busy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Whew sorry everyone! I can't seem to stay awake these past few days. Turns out I didn't have a cold, I have pneumonia!



No wonder it went on and on and you felt so bad!!!! 
How awful
You've got the meds and stuff now I trust!
Please get well soon, my friend! 
What a horrid start to the year.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No wonder it went on and on and you felt so bad!!!!
> How awful
> You've got the meds and stuff now I trust!
> Please get well soon, my friend!
> What a horrid start to the year.


It could be worse  it might have had a rough start but it's still going to be a great year!! I already feel much better than I did. I wanted to say something sooner but I couldn't stay awake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It could be worse  it might have had a rough start but it's still going to be a great year!! I already feel much better than I did. I wanted to say something sooner but I couldn't stay awake!


Very glad you're on the road to recovery. 
i'm positive it will be a great year for you.
Take care of yourself!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Forest Of Fear.
The Old Mother of the tribe helps the time travellers escape and they flee through the forest of fear.
Za, the leader of the tribe and his woman, Hur, pursue them.
Kal, Za's rival for the leadership, murders Old Mother and blames Za.
Za is attacked by a panther and injured and is helped by the adventurers, though the Doctor tries to beat Za's head in with a rock as he believes it necessary to facilitate their escape. 
Just as they escape the forest onto the plain, in sight of the TARDIS , the group are caught by the rest of the tribe led by a triumphant Kal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Night night Cold Dark Room. 
See you all in the morning of a lovely new day!


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Whew sorry everyone! I can't seem to stay awake these past few days. Turns out I didn't have a cold, I have pneumonia!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Morning guys. Feeling sooo much better today physically and mentally, I think the meal plan is working. I've only been on it since yesterday though. My mind is a lot clearer and I'm feeling less tired throughout the day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning gang.
It's back to a regular work schedule.


----------



## johnandjade

a late good mornooning. hope everyone is on the mend and feeling better


----------



## stojanovski92113

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 10th place for December earning 11 points for 2015's final score is....................Shannon!!!
> @stojanovski92113
> 
> Hoping you have a wonderful 2016, my friend and that life is good to you!
> Miss you around here.
> But know you're busy!


Thanks Adam!!!!! Have a great day today everyone, I'm off to work. It's going to be a long day but I hope a good day. Monday's are always tough for some reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Morning guys. Feeling sooo much better today physically and mentally, I think the meal plan is working. I've only been on it since yesterday though. My mind is a lot clearer and I'm feeling less tired throughout the day.


Afternoon, Abdulla! 
So glad you're feeling better! 
Stick to the diet and hopefully things will continue to improve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> It's back to a regular work schedule.


Morning, Ed.
Sorry it's back to work for you.
But glad to have you back in The Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thanks Adam!!!!! Have a great day today everyone, I'm off to work. It's going to be a long day but I hope a good day. Monday's are always tough for some reason


Not for me they're not!!! 
Hope the day passes quickly for you and hope to catch you later.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 9th place for December gaining 12 points for the end of 2015 totals is...................Noel!!!!! 
@AZtortMom Hurrrrrrrraaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wibble.
Have a great 2016, Noel and may you and yours have lots of fun and frolics!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, just off out to purchase my first potato of the New Year.
See you later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, folks. 
In and out is how I've got to roll today. I'm SO far behind on my work.
That's what happens when you do nothing for two weeks.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Whew sorry everyone! I can't seem to stay awake these past few days. Turns out I didn't have a cold, I have pneumonia!


Goodness meech so sorry to hear that, you must have been feeling really poorly. I hope the antibiotics soon kick in to have you feeling much better soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, folks.
> In and out is how I've got to roll today.


and here I was thinking you were posting about burgers!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> and here I was thinking you were posting about burgers!!!!


You know, I've never seen an In And Out burger in Florida.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

California, Nevada, and one recent one in Oregon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, folks.
> In and out is how I've got to roll today. I'm SO far behind on my work.
> That's what happens when you do nothing for two weeks.


Had a good time though ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had a good time though ?


Yes.
I find that I take more and more time off.
Lazy? I don't know. Just tired of working.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> and here I was thinking you were posting about burgers!!!!


Hi, Ken.
All the best for 2016!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks Adam! And the same to you and yours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> I find that I take more and more time off.
> Lazy? I don't know. Just tired of working.


I'm tired of working, too.
I'm supposed to have stopped, but it hasn't worked out quite as i'd planned.


----------



## johnandjade

well that was an interesting day, the company im contracted into just now started 2 of there own valeters...
with little and no experience, and ob course the company hasn't supplied them with chemicals etc so my nice organised cupboard got it :/

the company expects me to train up and play supervisor to these guys who don't with me, and I still have to make enough to cover myself for my boss man. 


BEER TIME!!!


----------



## johnandjade

lets all just move to an island and live off the land


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that was an interesting day, the company im contracted into just now started 2 of there own valeters...
> with little and no experience, and ob course the company hasn't supplied them with chemicals etc so my nice organised cupboard got it :/
> 
> the company expects me to train up and play supervisor to these guys who don't with me, and I still have to make enough to cover myself for my boss man.
> 
> 
> BEER TIME!!!


Ummmm.
Awkward, but I'm sure you'll cope. 
Enjoy your beer, I'm having a relax now, bought wifey her potato for second Christmas so i'm done for the day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lets all just move to an island and live off the land


I did that for a while in Thailand 
Then the big boys moved in, bought the place and built a huge hotel on it 
Destroyed the coral reef and most of the wildlife and trees 
Broke my heart


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ummmm.
> Awkward, but I'm sure you'll cope.
> Enjoy your beer, I'm having a relax now, bought wifey her potato for second Christmas so i'm done for the day




did wifey enjoy the festivities? only a mile to go and i'll be putting the feet up too  

wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did that for a while in Thailand
> Then the big boys moved in, bought the place and built a huge hotel on it
> Destroyed the coral reef and most of the wildlife and trees
> Broke my heart




  sometimes progress is going back, they won't stop till there's nothing left


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've had an almost Adam-like 4 hrs of sleep and now my eyeballs are feeling dried out as if in need of closing. I'll talk with most of y'all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did wifey enjoy the festivities? only a mile to go and i'll be putting the feet up too
> 
> wibble


Wifey's had a great Christmas and New Year and is currently a very happy bunny
If i can keep her happy over 2nd Christmas, it'll put me in a good place for the next few months.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've had an almost Adam-like 4 hrs of sleep and now my eyeballs are feeling dried out as if in need of closing. I'll talk with most of y'all later.


I'm generally sleeping 5 hours at the moment.
The holidays have knackered me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 8th place for December with 13 points added to the end of 2015 total is..........................Ewa!!!!
Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!! Another good month for you, now a welcome regular contributor to The Cold Dark Room! 
Hoping 2016 is being kind to you so far and that the rest of the year is just brilliant!!!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> well that was an interesting day, the company im contracted into just now started 2 of there own valeters...
> with little and no experience, and ob course the company hasn't supplied them with chemicals etc so my nice organised cupboard got it :/
> 
> the company expects me to train up and play supervisor to these guys who don't with me, and I still have to make enough to cover myself for my boss man.
> 
> 
> BEER TIME!!!




Welcome to the world of management.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Welcome to the world of management.


Good morninooning, Cameron.


----------



## jaizei

ayyy


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!


Good evening, Lyn.
Hope your first day back was passable.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn.
> Hope your first day back was passable.


Hi Adam - not too bad at all thanks. One down - 29 working days to go to half term!
How was your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam - not too bad at all thanks. One down - 29 working days to go to half term!
> How was your day?


Great, thanks!!!!
mainly watching Doctor Who! 
And buying a potato as a gift for wifey.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great, thanks!!!!
> mainly watching Doctor Who!
> And buying a potato as a gift for wifey.


Well they do say that potatoes are a girl's best friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well they do say that potatoes are a girl's best friend!


I am a firm believer in that proverb.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a firm believer in that proverb.


Yes it is very appeeling!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is very appeeling!


Eye, eye!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Goodness meech so sorry to hear that, you must have been feeling really poorly. I hope the antibiotics soon kick in to have you feeling much better soon.


Thanks Lyn! I actually do feel soooo much better already. The only thing that's truly bothering me is this cough. That's always the last to leave though so it'll be around for a while.


----------



## dmmj

bacon, just saying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks Lyn! I actually do feel soooo much better already. The only thing that's truly bothering me is this cough. That's always the last to leave though so it'll be around for a while.


Hi, meech !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> bacon, just saying.


Especially with cheese.
Bacon is always welcome here.
As are you, David.
Happy New Year


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, meech !


Hi Adam  how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*The Firemaker.*
The time travellers make fire for Za, as the tribe have forgotten the secret and winter is coming (ice age). 
Kal kills a guard and attacks but is beaten in a fight by Za who crushes his head with a rock. 
Our heroes wish to leave but are refused so they create a diversion with flaming skulls and escape back to the TARDIS. 
_Implication : Did the Doctor save humanity from extinction here by giving them fire ?
If so it was the TARDIS who took them there to deal with the problem. _
The TARDIS lands again and the travellers leave to explore a petrified alien forest but the radiation meter rises into the danger zone!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi Adam  how are you?


very well thanks! 
White rum tonight!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> very well thanks!
> White rum tonight!


Mm mm! Ginger ale for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 7th place for December taking 14 points to the final 2015 total is ...............Bea!!!!!!
@Moozillion 

Lovely to have you back with us again, I have missed you and your wise, interesting and funny comments terribly.
Please don't be shy.
Happy 2016!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Mm mm! Ginger ale for me!



Bleuch!!!!!!!!!!
Ginger ale is horrid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!!!!!!!!!!
> Ginger ale is horrid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love it!!!!


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I love it!!!!




It's probably just the pneumonia talking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love it!!!!


So did the fourth Doctor Who, so you can't be all wrong!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's probably just the pneumonia talking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Moozillion 
You're being shy, again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night then Cold Dark Room Heroes! 
Night night Cold Dark Room.
See you tomorrow! 
I only have one lesson but it is an early, so catch you in a bit.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 12th place for December earning 9 points for 2015 is...........*W*
> @W Shaw Hurrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nice to have a new face around the place, thanks for all your contributions for the month, I think you're going to be fun to have about!
> Happy 2016, may you have a splendiferous year! !!


Yaaaaayyyyyy!! Wait... aren't there like only 11 people in the forum?

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm really having fun in here. This group would be the best in a live chat!


----------



## W Shaw

Here are a couple of adorable photos of a mother and her baby. Wait... what?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies! early start today, its a bacon and expresso kind of morning. 

was going to share a joke about shoes... but I'm afraid I'll put my foot in it


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Your drinking coffee and bacon . I'm on my 3rd BUD !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your drinking coffee and bacon . I'm on my 3rd BUD !




only your 3rd?!  evening gramps, hope all is well


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> only your 3rd?!  evening gramps, hope all is well


To late John 4th BUD !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Yaaaaayyyyyy!! Wait... aren't there like only 11 people in the forum?
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm really having fun in here. This group would be the best in a live chat!


It's difficult to know how many of us there are in here at any one time because of the Dark. 
But there's been 24 people post in the first four days of this month so far. 
Yep, they're a smashing bunch of people and you are a nice addition to the crew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Here are a couple of adorable photos of a mother and her baby. Wait... what?
> View attachment 161096
> View attachment 161097
> View attachment 161098


Looks a little chilly to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning roomies! early start today, its a bacon and expresso kind of morning.
> 
> was going to share a joke about shoes... but I'm afraid I'll put my foot in it


You are always the life and sole of the party, John. 
Good morning! 
Bacon and coffee for me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> To late John 4th BUD !


Good morning, Grandpa! 
On the 5th yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, gang.
Two hours to my first lesson so plenty of time for breakfast and some light reading.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wait a minute, what's this ??????? 
There is strange wet stuff falling from the sky and the ground is wet. 
Ahhh, it's raining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wonder if my roof repairs have worked. 
Can't be bothered to go upstairs and look yet.
Later.......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 6th place for December taking 15 points over to their final score for 2015 is........................Ed!!!!!
@ZEROPILOT 
Morning, Ed! Thanks for everything. 
 Hope your 2016 is most excellent so far and keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

very quiet in here today, where is everybody ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My calendars just arrived courtesy of our lovely postman who is now sharing a cup of tea with us. 
He thinks Tidgy is very beautiful, too.
Really lovely calendars.
Good job Tortoise Forum.
Thanks @Josh 
You must pull up an armadillo and share a coffee and custard cream dipped in custard.


----------



## johnandjade

KFC


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Grandpa!
> On the 5th yet ?


Nope now it's coffee time good morning people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope now it's coffee time good morning people


Yep, coffee for me too, at the moment.
Good morning, Gramps.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning roomies! early start today, its a bacon and expresso kind of morning.
> 
> was going to share a joke about shoes... but I'm afraid I'll put my foot in it



Yeah, be careful with those shoe jokes. Someone will take offense and you'll get booted.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks a little chilly to me.


Very chilly, and the roads were nuts -- people in ditches right and left. But worth it. I got some nice shots, in addition to the fun ones of the bighorn lamb hanging out with the cow elk. Rabblerouser that I am, it was fun to send it to a few people and have them go, "Awww... so cute! Wait... what? That's not an elk calf!"


----------



## johnandjade

chippy for tea


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Yeah, be careful with those shoe jokes. Someone will take offense and you'll get booted.




i had to sell my hoover....

well, it was just gathering dust


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## jaizei

@Yellow Turtle01 Totes cuz YOLO, amirite?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I love it!!!!


Me too!!
Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Yeah, be careful with those shoe jokes. Someone will take offense and you'll get booted.


Just stick your tongue out at them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Very chilly, and the roads were nuts -- people in ditches right and left. But worth it. I got some nice shots, in addition to the fun ones of the bighorn lamb hanging out with the cow elk. Rabblerouser that I am, it was fun to send it to a few people and have them go, "Awww... so cute! Wait... what? That's not an elk calf!"


They are nice pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chippy for tea


You're going to the carpenter's for tea ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 161140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yellow Turtle01 Totes cuz YOLO, amirite?


Tortastrophe. 
we don't need to talk about cats here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too!!
> Glad to hear you're feeling better.


Evening, Lyn.
28 days to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 5th place for December adding 16 points to their 2015 total is .............................Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!
@meech008 

Hope you're better now, and this is going to be a great year for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(as I keep saying) Sorry. 
I expect i'll say it again in a day or two...................
Thanks for being great.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just stick your tongue out at them.



No way! I'm too straitlaced for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> No way! I'm too straitlaced for that!


I am, too.
Instep with you on this.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just stick your tongue out at them.




don't get tongue tied


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're going to the carpenter's for tea ?




they delivered


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am, too.
> Instep with you on this.




its al about soul


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't get tongue tied


I know when I'm licked.


----------



## johnandjade

no fun tonight my daft wrist is playing up  

fun day tomorrow as well,need to go to my work to set up work for the guys that don't work for my company, then go over to our base, organiser 8 departments work for our guys ... then back to my placement and deal with my work load. all topped of with getting woke during the night again as next door now has a puppys. 

happy days:/. wibble wibble!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> View attachment 161140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yellow Turtle01 Totes cuz YOLO, amirite?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know when I'm licked.




I'm sure you can 'sandle' it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> no fun tonight my daft wrist is playing up
> 
> fun day tomorrow as well,need to go to my work to set up work for the guys that don't work for my company, then go over to our base, organiser 8 departments work for our guys ... then back to my placement and deal with my work load. all topped of with getting woke during the night again as next door now has a puppys.
> 
> happy days:/. wibble wibble!


Feel better  
Pillowcase+rice+microwave=better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no fun tonight my daft wrist is playing up
> 
> fun day tomorrow as well,need to go to my work to set up work for the guys that don't work for my company, then go over to our base, organiser 8 departments work for our guys ... then back to my placement and deal with my work load. all topped of with getting woke during the night again as next door now has a puppys.
> 
> happy days:/. wibble wibble!


Drat!!
As Cameron said, welcome to the world of management. 
And puppies.
And bad joints.
You'll cope, you're one of the good guys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure you can 'sandle' it


No but wifey will.
I'll trainer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Feel better
> Pillowcase+rice+microwave=better


Afternoon, Delaney!
Pillowcase+rice+microwave=very burned ears at bedtime.


----------



## W Shaw

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No but wifey will.
> I'll trainer.



That's great! We;ll just sneak 'er right into the rotation.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> no fun tonight my daft wrist is playing up
> 
> fun day tomorrow as well,need to go to my work to set up work for the guys that don't work for my company, then go over to our base, organiser 8 departments work for our guys ... then back to my placement and deal with my work load. all topped of with getting woke during the night again as next door now has a puppys.
> 
> happy days:/. wibble wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> That's great! We;ll just sneak 'er right into the rotation.


She'll a_dap_t.


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Feel better
> Pillowcase+rice+microwave=better



pain killers + beer = good nights sleep


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pain killers + beer = good nights sleep


pain killers + pain killers = hospital.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know when I'm licked.


I'm still waiting to get licked ( Dreaming out loud )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm still waiting to get licked ( Dreaming out loud )


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> 28 days to go!


..and counting!
Evening Adam and to any others who may be here in the dark.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> pain killers + beer = good nights sleep


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> no fun tonight my daft wrist is playing up
> 
> fun day tomorrow as well,need to go to my work to set up work for the guys that don't work for my company, then go over to our base, organiser 8 departments work for our guys ... then back to my placement and deal with my work load. all topped of with getting woke during the night again as next door now has a puppys.
> 
> happy days:/. wibble wibble!


Sorry to hear that John there's nothing worse than a barking/whining dog in the night. Get Jodie to give the a taste of their own medicine!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure you can 'sandle' it


I'm sure you can - a strapping lad like you!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that John there's nothing worse than a barking/whining dog in the night. Get Jodie to give the a taste of their own medicine!!




unfortunately she does :/


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Feel better
> Pillowcase+rice+microwave=better


.......all that for the puppy?
That should certainly stop it!!


----------



## johnandjade

night all, have fun and won't see you all tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> night all, have fun and won't see you all tomorrow


Night John hope you are feeling better - and don't work too hard tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..and counting!
> Evening Adam and to any others who may be here in the dark.


There's a few drifting around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> night all, have fun and won't see you all tomorrow


Night , John, look forward to not seeing you tomorrow, too! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a few drifting around.


Oh no it's not flooded here too is it?
I read earlier that you'd had some rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh no it's not flooded here too is it?
> I read earlier that you'd had some rain.


Not enough.
And i haven't gone up to check if my roof repairs worked.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not enough.
> And i haven't gone up to check if my roof repairs worked.


They worked you spent the money ! Spread the money around


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a few drifting around.


I'm here drifting in the dark Hi Everyone!!!

----------------------------
I just boxed up the comics I'm sending to Christina and David and need to jump off the forum diving board and into some silly "Mom" duties....Promised a little girl that I'd figure out how to use a complicated functional/toy sewing machine Christmas gift before she gets home from school, need to pick up kiddos, finish dinner early enough to spend an evening on the floor working on Lego sets with the kids (last set was Rupunzel's tower, this set is some kind of vet/dog groomer?), bath stinky kids, clean tortoise poop, and let the house stay dirty while hopefully husband finishes reading out loud the book I started for us on during our last long drive! Husband reading out loud to his wife with a cat on his lap=sexy. (Did I just type what I was thinking!!?!? If Grandpa can, so can I!!!!)

Just celebrated my 13th wedding anniversary. If my in-laws had their way it will be my LAST!


Okay climbing up the forum diving board...I can see the real world below....doesn't look to inviting.
Oh well....

*BOING!!!!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They worked you spent the money ! Spread the money around


I did the repairs myself. 
So I can't blame anybody else.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not enough.
> And i haven't gone up to check if my roof repairs worked.


We have had monsoon weather yet again today! Just a few dry hours this pm.
I hope your repairs were successful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm here drifting in the dark Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> ----------------------------
> I just boxed up the comics I'm sending to Christina and David and need to jump off the forum diving board and into some silly "Mom" duties....Promised a little girl that I'd figure out how to use a complicated functional/toy sewing machine Christmas gift before she gets home from school, need to pick up kiddos, finish dinner early enough to spend an evening on the floor working on Lego sets with the kids (last set was Rupunzel's tower, this set is some kind of vet/dog groomer?), bath stinky kids, clean tortoise poop, and let the house stay dirty while hopefully husband finishes reading out loud the book I started for us on during our last long drive! Husband reading out loud to his wife with a cat on his lap=sexy. (Did I just type what I was thinking!!?!? If Grandpa can, so can I!!!!)
> 
> Just celebrated my 13th wedding anniversary. If my in-laws had their way it will be my LAST!
> 
> 
> Okay climbing up the forum diving board...I can see the real world below....doesn't look to inviting.
> Oh well....
> 
> *BOING!!!!*


*SPLASH!*
I read to wifey all the time, goes back to reading to my brothers when very small. 
Happy anniversary!
(doubt it's your last).


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm here drifting in the dark Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> ----------------------------
> I just boxed up the comics I'm sending to Christina and David and need to jump off the forum diving board and into some silly "Mom" duties....Promised a little girl that I'd figure out how to use a complicated functional/toy sewing machine Christmas gift before she gets home from school, need to pick up kiddos, finish dinner early enough to spend an evening on the floor working on Lego sets with the kids (last set was Rupunzel's tower, this set is some kind of vet/dog groomer?), bath stinky kids, clean tortoise poop, and let the house stay dirty while hopefully husband finishes reading out loud the book I started for us on during our last long drive! Husband reading out loud to his wife with a cat on his lap=sexy. (Did I just type what I was thinking!!?!? If Grandpa can, so can I!!!!)
> 
> Just celebrated my 13th wedding anniversary. If my in-laws had their way it will be my LAST!
> 
> 
> Okay climbing up the forum diving board...I can see the real world below....doesn't look to inviting.
> Oh well....
> 
> *BOING!!!!*


Hi and good luck with all that!!
They really should make toys more parent friendly.
I hope the cat isn't all hubby is wearing!!
But then again it is your anniversary............
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We have had monsoon weather yet again today! Just a few dry hours this pm.
> I hope your repairs were successful.


I'll be brave and have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be brave and have a look tomorrow.


Wear your rubber ring and arm bands - just in case!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wear your rubber ring and arm bands - just in case!


yep, might need you to save me again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yep, might need you to save me again.


OK I'll be on lifeguard duty!
Got a ladder I can sit on?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> OK I'll be on lifeguard duty!
> Got a ladder I can sit on?


I quite fancy being a window cleaner or roofer with a set of ladders.
They are the sort of jobs where you can start and the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 4th place for December earning 17 points to add to the 2015 score is .......................Cameron!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@jaizei 
 great start to the month, really in contention for a win, but trailed off towards the end. 
Again
Thanks for all the fun and clever memes. 
Happy 2016


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Moozillion
> You're being shy, again!


Not shy, just busy!!! 

I just started 2 threads over the Water Turtle section which includes cute photos of Jacques! 
One thread is titled "Score: Turtle 1, Me 0" and the other is titled "...and STR-E-E-E-TCH!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK I'll be on lifeguard duty!
> Got a ladder I can sit on?


Actually, no.
But the neighbours have two, so you can borrow one of them. 
A step in the right direction.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I quite fancy being a window cleaner or roofer with a set of ladders.
> They are the sort of jobs where you can start and the bottom and work your way up.


I rung them up.
No vacancies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Not shy, just busy!!!
> 
> I just started 2 threads over the Water Turtle section which includes cute photos of Jacques!
> One thread is titled "Score: Turtle 1, Me 0" and the other is titled "...and STR-E-E-E-TCH!"


Ok, i'll look, post some pics here, too, for our peeps. 
know you've been busy, busy, bust, just joking!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rung them up.
> No vacancies.


Really! Its no wonder people go off the rails!


----------



## Moozillion

Here is JACQUES:



In the first one, he's just hanging out! This is how he is a lot. It's even cuter when he's not hanging onto a plant, but is on his little tippy-toes with his nose out of the water!!! 
In the other photo, he just uprooted a plastic plant I bought in the hopes that the grid on the bottom would prevent him from uprooting it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Really! Its no wonder people go off the rails!


yes, but let's mop the slate clean, wipe out the negatives , polish them off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here is JACQUES:
> View attachment 161171
> View attachment 161172
> 
> In the first one, he's just hanging out! This is how he is a lot. It's even cuter when he's not hanging onto a plant, but is on his little tippy-toes with his nose out of the water!!!
> In the other photo, he just uprooted a plastic plant I bought in the hopes that the grid on the bottom would prevent him from uprooting it!


You can't out fox a tort! 
JACQUES is gorgeous, I is jealous! 
Thanks, Bea!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, but let's mop the slate clean, wipe out the negatives , polish them off.


Shall we have a night on the tiles afterwards or just have a quiet buff et.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Here is JACQUES:
> View attachment 161171
> View attachment 161172
> 
> In the first one, he's just hanging out! This is how he is a lot. It's even cuter when he's not hanging onto a plant, but is on his little tippy-toes with his nose out of the water!!!
> In the other photo, he just uprooted a plastic plant I bought in the hopes that the grid on the bottom would prevent him from uprooting it!


Where there's a will there's a way.
He is beautiful - quite a little character!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Where there's a will there's a way.
> He is beautiful - quite a little character!!


Thank you!!! 
He really IS a little character!


----------



## Lyn W

Lola had an exciting afternoon today.
I collected him at lunchtime and took him into school for a couple of hours, as we have been talking about reptiles in science.
He was very cosy en route with a hot water bottle and hot car and he was a star visitor.
He was very relaxed and the kids thought he was hilarious when he kept peeping over the top of the big flat box he was in with bits of food on his face.
I wish I'd used the school camera to take some pics.
The friend who had found him couldn't believe how he'd grown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Shall we have a night on the tiles afterwards or just have a quiet buff et.


That might be a bit stilted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!!!
> He really IS a little character!


And so are you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola had an exciting afternoon today.
> I collected him at lunchtime and took him into school for a couple of hours, as we have been talking about reptiles in science.
> He was very cosy en route with a hot water bottle and hot car and he was a star visitor.
> He was very relaxed and the kids thought he was hilarious when he kept peeping over the top of the big flat box he was in with bits of food on his face.
> I wish I'd used the school camera to take some pics.
> The friend who had found him couldn't believe how he'd grown.


Splendid result!!!!!! 
What a good job you've done!


----------



## Moozillion

There are 4 more elements that have been added to the Periodic Table!!!! A scientist friend of mine sent me a link to an article about them. The teams of scientists who proved the existence of these elements will get to name them. Until their existence could be proven, they were tentatively referred to as Ununtrium, Ununpentium, Ununseptium and Ununoctium (for real).
But i got to thinking. These poor elements are NEW, and will now be joining the ranks of very FAMOUS elements like Hydrogen, Oxygen, Uranium etc.
I think they should have MORE than just a single name: They should have a first AND a last name. How about Ursula Ununtrium? Or Eric Ununpentium? or Vladimir Ununseptium?


----------



## Lyn W

Time to sign off for another day.
Enjoy the rest of Tuesday and tomorrow -Weds already!
Hope your repairs have worked Adam.
Speak to you all soon
but for now
Night Night!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Shall we have a night on the tiles afterwards or just have a quiet buff et.


As long as you squidgy Tidgy afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> There are 4 more elements that have been added to the Periodic Table!!!! A scientist friend of mine sent me a link to an article about them. The teams of scientists who proved the existence of these elements will get to name them. Until their existence could be proven, they were tentatively referred to as Ununtrium, Ununpentium, Ununseptium and Ununoctium (for real).
> But i got to thinking. These poor elements are NEW, and will now be joining the ranks of very FAMOUS elements like Hydrogen, Oxygen, Uranium etc.
> I think they should have MORE than just a single name: They should have a first AND a last name. How about Ursula Ununtrium? Or Eric Ununpentium? or Vladimir Ununseptium?


Don't be silly!
This is science.
They all ought to be called Adamium, obviously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time to sign off for another day.
> Enjoy the rest of Tuesday and tomorrow -Weds already!
> Hope your repairs have worked Adam.
> Speak to you all soon
> but for now
> Night Night!!


Nos da! 
Not see you tomorrow ; Lyn!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *SPLASH!*
> I read to wifey all the time


Awwwww! Then you get to be the "s" word too!

*S* upercalifragalistic...ugh!....I'm already tired of typing


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I hope the cat isn't all hubby is wearing!!
> But then again it is your anniversary............
> Congratulations!!!


I'll post photos!!!!

It was yesterday...but you just gave me an idea for the next one!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> Not shy, just busy!!!
> 
> I just started 2 threads over the Water Turtle section which includes cute photos of Jacques!
> One thread is titled "Score: Turtle 1, Me 0" and the other is titled "...and STR-E-E-E-TCH!"


WOOOO HOO! I need to take a dip in the Water Turtle section


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! happy anniversary mom!! only an hour early today, hope the cafe is open in need of coffee.. up twice last night:/ 

on the plus side, it's not raining


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Here is JACQUES:
> View attachment 161171
> View attachment 161172
> 
> In the first one, he's just hanging out! This is how he is a lot. It's even cuter when he's not hanging onto a plant, but is on his little tippy-toes with his nose out of the water!!!
> In the other photo, he just uprooted a plastic plant I bought in the hopes that the grid on the bottom would prevent him from uprooting it!




such a handsome little fella


----------



## johnandjade

result, cafe was open! body and brain fulled up, right Wednesday lets have you!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

first garage open and organised, off to the second now


----------



## johnandjade

garage 2 organised, as well as sending 2 lads on a placement.. now back to mine to do my work, then back to base for an hr at lunch check in, then back again to finish my work!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Awwwww! Then you get to be the "s" word too!
> 
> *S* upercalifragalistic...ugh!....I'm already tired of typing


Gosh!!!
I must have been tired too!!!
Fell asleep at midnight last night and have only just woken up on the sofa. 
Golly, I had things to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> garage 2 organised, as well as sending 2 lads on a placement.. now back to mine to do my work, then back to base for an hr at lunch check in, then back again to finish my work!!!


Busy, busy, busy!!!!
You'll be fine!!! 
My first lesson in a minute, but i'm betting on a no show.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all!!!
Rain stopped, we need a lot more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In third place for December earning 18 points to add to the end of the year totals is............................Chrissy!!!!!!!
@Prairie Mom   Thanks for all the fun and frolics!!!!!!!! 
Keep up with all your wonderful and amusing posts, please!!!!
The Cold Dark Room would be a lot Colder and Darker without you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Morning, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are you?


Dunno.
Unusually tired and washed out.
Not sure why.
I've got to buck myself up, though. Lessons today and it's Christmas Eve.
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yesterday's episode was :
*THE DEAD PLANET. *
A forest of petrified trees, ashy soil and a metal monster, solidified and dead.





The first monster in Doctor Who! 
The Doctor finds a seemingly deserted futuristic city and wishes to explore, but Susan has been touched by an unseen something, so Ian is afraid and insists on returning to the TARDIS and leaving. The Doctor sabotages the fluid link which can only be repaired with mercury so it will be necessary to search the city to find some to fill it. In the city, Barbara is separated from the others who find a room which tells them of the high radiation levels. They are all feeling ill. The Doctor wants to go back to the ship and leave but Ian won't go without Barbara. Barbara is suddenly faced by an unseen, except for a sucker arm, menace. She screams!!!! .......................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Busy, busy, busy!!!!
> You'll be fine!!!
> My first lesson in a minute, but i'm betting on a no show.




8 people i had to organise in all. if a no show then you can check roof repairs


----------



## johnandjade

well so far all good, even getting my own work out on time . I deserve more money!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 8 people i had to organise in all. if a no show then you can check roof repairs


Watched Agatha Christie's 'And Then There Were None' instead! 
Very good!
Well done you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well so far all good, even getting my own work out on time . I deserve more money!!


You certainly do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In second place for December, earning 19 points for the end of 2015 total is..............Lyn!!!!
@Lyn W 

Thanks as always for your fun, puns, and guns.
(no, sorry, not the last one.).


----------



## johnandjade

and back off to base now to see how there getting on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and back off to base now to see how there getting on


What a day!!! 
Must be fun, though, in a way.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a day!!!
> Must be fun, though, in a way.




it just got better, i've to keep an eye on another 2 lads at another branch now! back at my placement now, see if i can't actually get some work done lol. it is good though, step closer to that supervisors job


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno.
> Unusually tired and washed out.
> Not sure why.
> I've got to buck myself up, though. Lessons today and it's Christmas Eve.
> How about you?


 "Christmas Eve" ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bye folks. 
Done with forum for at least a bit
Will return if Tidgy needs anything.
Thanks for all the laughs my friends.
Bye bye.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye folks.
> Done with forum for at least a bit
> Will return if Tidgy needs anything.
> Thanks for all the laughs my friends.
> Bye bye.




hope all is ok mr adam, take care and hopefully speak soon!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye folks.
> Done with forum for at least a bit
> Will return if Tidgy needs anything.
> Thanks for all the laughs my friends.
> Bye bye.


 WHA-A-A-A-T??!?!?!??!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for December earning 18 points to add to the end of the year totals is............................Chrissy!!!!!!!
> @Prairie Mom   Thanks for all the fun and frolics!!!!!!!!
> Keep up with all your wonderful and amusing posts, please!!!!
> The Cold Dark Room would be a lot Colder and Darker without you!


Hooray!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yesterday's episode was :
> *THE DEAD PLANET. *
> A forest of petrified trees, ashy soil and a metal monster, solidified and dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first monster in Doctor Who!
> The Doctor finds a seemingly deserted futuristic city and wishes to explore, but Susan has been touched by an unseen something, so Ian is afraid and insists on returning to the TARDIS and leaving. The Doctor sabotages the fluid link which can only be repaired with mercury so it will be necessary to search the city to find some to fill it. In the city, Barbara is separated from the others who find a room which tells them of the high radiation levels. They are all feeling ill. The Doctor wants to go back to the ship and leave but Ian won't go without Barbara. Barbara is suddenly faced by an unseen, except for a sucker arm, menace. She screams!!!! .......................


My husband thinks he may have had a book for this one at one time.

Where are you getting all these super early episodes? I'm assuming you own them, but am interested in other viewing ideas. Right now, "Netflix" has a pretty decent assortment of early episodes but not every single one. They're super short. Hubby and I may start watching some of these.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got little energy also. That flu/cold is gone. But the effects have lingered.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> My husband thinks he may have had a book for this one at one time.
> 
> Where are you getting all these super early episodes? I'm assuming you own them, but am interested in other viewing ideas. Right now, "Netflix" has a pretty decent assortment of early episodes but not every single one. They're super short. Hubby and I may start watching some of these.




'still game' is on netfix... brilliant scotish comedy if you fancy a giggle


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got little energy also. That flu/cold is gone. But the effects have lingered.



 hope you're back on top soon mr ed, lots of chicken soup!


----------



## johnandjade

what a day! lot of running around but no problems at all  it was rather fun playing boss I must admit. 
left my wallet at home again today, spent what change i had on me on bacon and coffee this morning so no money for my road beer  


...looks like the dogs going a walk to the shop when i get home


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well so far all good, even getting my own work out on time . I deserve more money!!


You certainly do!!!
Hope all's well John


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In second place for December, earning 19 points for the end of 2015 total is..............Lyn!!!!
> @Lyn W
> 
> Thanks as always for your fun, puns, and guns.
> (no, sorry, not the last one.).


No!! No guns here! The world would be a much better place without those nasty killing things!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You certainly do!!!
> Hope all's well John




allo miss womblyn  I'm good, mine and tatties for tea  how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye folks.
> Done with forum for at least a bit
> Will return if Tidgy needs anything.
> Thanks for all the laughs my friends.
> Bye bye.


Sounds ominous!!
Hope all OK!!
Was it something we said?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo miss womblyn  I'm good, mine and tatties for tea  how are you?


Hi John Ok thanks just getting back into the routine of work.
Sounds like a well earned tea tonight - they are keeping you busy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watched Agatha Christie's 'And Then There Were None' instead!
> Very good!
> Well done you!


I missed that over Xmas Looked good - must watch it on iplayer.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> what a day! lot of running around but no problems at all  it was rather fun playing boss I must admit.
> left my wallet at home again today, spent what change i had on me on bacon and coffee this morning so no money for my road beer
> 
> 
> ...looks like the dogs going a walk to the shop when i get home


I'm sure if you give her a shopping list she'll manage to get it - unless she spends all your cash on doggie treats!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sounds ominous!!
> Hope all OK!!
> Was it something we said?




it is worrying isn't it


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it is worrying isn't it


Very sudden and unexpected hope he PMs one of us to let us know all is OK.
He hasn't even announced first place yet!!
Though I have a sneaky suspicion it might be you John!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You certainly do!


Snap!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> well so far all good, even getting my own work out on time . I deserve more money!!


Sorry no more money ! But you can take a BUD out of petty cash


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> 'still game' is on netfix... brilliant scotish comedy if you fancy a giggle


Awesome. I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome. I'll definitely check it out!


You may need subtitles - some strong Scotttish accents there!!
The bits I've seen have been pretty funny!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Sounds ominous!!
> Hope all OK!!
> Was it something we said?





johnandjade said:


> it is worrying isn't it


I've already "harassed" and sent a nosey PM.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> You may need subtitles - some strong Scotttish accents there!!
> The bits I've seen have been pretty funny!


Ha ha! I'll remember the tip


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I've already "harassed" and sent a nosey PM.


It's very strange!
I know he has his second Xmas coming up but don't think that would stop him posting.
He's being a man of mystery!!
Hope he knows he'll be missed while he's gone!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno.
> Unusually tired and washed out.
> Not sure why.
> I've got to buck myself up, though. Lessons today and it's Christmas Eve.
> How about you?


Happy 2nd Christmas Adam, Wifey and Tidgy!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> It's very strange!
> I know he has his second Xmas coming up but don't think that would stop him posting.
> He's being a man of mystery!!
> Hope he knows he'll be missed while he's gone!!


agreed


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Very sudden and unexpected hope he PMs one of us to let us know all is OK.
> He hasn't even announced first place yet!!
> Though I have a sneaky suspicion it might be you John!!




i hope so, his mail box is probably full to bursting by now. 

perhaps the rains arrived and the repairs failed


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry no more money ! But you can take a BUD out of petty cash


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i hope so, his mail box is probably full to bursting by now.
> 
> perhaps the rains arrived and the repairs failed


Maybe somethings come up but It just all sounds a bit too final!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Awesome. I'll definitely check it out!




second only to red dwarf


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 161251


Not so much petty cash as a pretty stash!!


----------



## jaizei

@Tidgy's Dad Totally stealing my thunder from when I take my vacation. I was going to post a particular video and then not post for a month or two. Or forever. Who knows.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's very strange!
> I know he has his second Xmas coming up but don't think that would stop him posting.
> He's being a man of mystery!!
> Hope he knows he'll be missed while he's gone!!




leaving us awaiting the second coming


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe somethings come up but It just all sounds a bit too final!




it does doesn't it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not so much petty cash as a pretty stash!!




jodie doggy done well at the shopping


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jodie doggy done well at the shopping


Good girl!!
I could do with a dog like that!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Totally stealing my thunder from when I take my vacation. I was going to post a particular video and then not post for a month or two. Or forever. Who knows.


Where are you off to Cameron? Somewhere exotic?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good girl!!
> I could do with a dog like that!




hopefully a few will drown out her snoring! she could wake the dead! she's away on Sunday


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hopefully a few will drown out her snoring! she could wake the dead! she's away on Sunday


You'll miss her. I missed Fudge when she went back.
Would love a dog.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You'll miss her. I missed Fudge when she went back.
> Would love a dog.




definitely I would love one too but simply don't have the time to care for properly, just been lucky jades been off work while we have her


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> definitely I would love one too but simply don't have the time to care for properly, just been lucky jades been off work while we have her


Yes that's my problem too - can't leave them shut in all day they would go stir crazy!


----------



## johnandjade

tea time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tea time


Mine's in the popty ping (or popty meicrodon)
Welsh for microwave oven
Enjoy!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Mine's in the popty ping (or popty meicrodon)
> Welsh for microwave oven
> Enjoy!!




mines in my belly


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone




hello mammy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Totally stealing my thunder from when I take my vacation. I was going to post a particular video and then not post for a month or two. Or forever. Who knows.


Sheesh...you guys are too mysterious and confusing


----------



## Prairie Mom

Adam and Cameron were just nudging me into starting a book group too. Forget it, misters!!! I'm going to hide my book under my coat, take it into the bathroom, and LOCK THE DOOR! ----WAIT....I don't think that came out as it should have....


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm going to start rounding up the Armadillos and preparing them in the off-chance some emergency transport is needed. If anyone wants to help me, I'd appreciate it. They're looking a little nervous and could use some cuddles. I'm sure they can be lured with the huge amounts of cheese in here!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Adam and Cameron were just nudging me into starting a book group too. Forget it, misters!!! I'm going to hide my book under my coat, take it into the bathroom, and LOCK THE DOOR! ----WAIT....I don't think that came out as it should have....


Ooohh what sort of book are you reading??


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Hi there - we have the mystery of the disappearing Adam on our hands. Any clues??


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi there - we have the mystery of the disappearing Adam on our hands. Any clues??


Teaching or vacation?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Teaching or vacation?


None - he just said he was done with the forum unless Tidgy needed help - quite final!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye folks.
> Done with forum for at least a bit
> Will return if Tidgy needs anything.
> Thanks for all the laughs my friends.
> Bye bye.


 This is all he said !


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pandora just found a cover of the Pixies' "Where is My Mind" in melodic PIANO!!!
I've DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dang...Heaven needs a good tidy!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang...Heaven needs a good tidy!


Messy bunch those angels - feathers everywhere!!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Pandora just found a cover of the Pixies' "Where is My Mind" in melodic PIANO!!!
> I've DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN...


Very pretty and relaxing


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm going to start rounding up the Armadillos and preparing them in the off-chance some emergency transport is needed. If anyone wants to help me, I'd appreciate it. They're looking a little nervous and could use some cuddles. I'm sure they can be lured with the huge amounts of cheese in here!



In the case of an unscheduled water landing, your armadillo may be used as a flotation device.


----------



## Prairie Mom

All the armadillos just started going crazy and stampeding!!!! I think someone must have said something that upset them!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Prairie Mom said:


> All the armadillos just started going crazy and stampeding!!!! I think someone must have said something that upset them!





Now you see why they're going crazy


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> None - he just said he was done with the forum unless Tidgy needed help - quite final!!


Yes- very final sounding and totally out of the blue with not even a suggestion that he was thinking of leaving.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> Yes- very final sounding and totally out of the blue with not even a suggestion that he was thinking of leaving.


I think it's all a big hoax like Andy Kaufman dying, the moon landing, and the Statue of Liberty.
*WAIT!!!!*
ALL THOSE THINGS ARE REAL!!!
---------------------------------------------....uh-oh!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Yes- very final sounding and totally out of the blue with not even a suggestion that he was thinking of leaving.


I did see him lurking in the forum list earlier but he didn't pop in here.
Very strange. I just hope he's OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Well its a very late night for me tonight,
- guess who's going to have trouble getting up in the morning?
So it's time I said goodnight to anyone and everyone.
@Tidgy's Dad - wherever you are I hope you are OK and well, and that nobody here has
caused offence which has resulted in your sudden departure/break.
You have us all baffled!
Anyway take care all and see you soon.
Nos da!


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm here drifting in the dark Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> ----------------------------
> I just boxed up the comics I'm sending to Christina and David and need to jump off the forum diving board and into some silly "Mom" duties....Promised a little girl that I'd figure out how to use a complicated functional/toy sewing machine Christmas gift before she gets home from school, need to pick up kiddos, finish dinner early enough to spend an evening on the floor working on Lego sets with the kids (last set was Rupunzel's tower, this set is some kind of vet/dog groomer?), bath stinky kids, clean tortoise poop, and let the house stay dirty while hopefully husband finishes reading out loud the book I started for us on during our last long drive! Husband reading out loud to his wife with a cat on his lap=sexy. (Did I just type what I was thinking!!?!? If Grandpa can, so can I!!!!)
> 
> Just celebrated my 13th wedding anniversary. If my in-laws had their way it will be my LAST!
> 
> 
> Okay climbing up the forum diving board...I can see the real world below....doesn't look to inviting.
> Oh well....
> 
> *BOING!!!!*




Thirteen years of marriage? What did you do to deserve such a harsh sentence?


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> Hi there - we have the mystery of the disappearing Adam on our hands. Any clues??


Very odd! Suppose someone upset him?


----------



## jaizei

W Shaw said:


> Thirteen years of marriage? What did you do to deserve such a harsh sentence?



Right? I have trouble getting a woman to tolerate me for 13 hours.


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Thirteen years of marriage? What did you do to deserve such a harsh sentence?


Who says it was MY sentence?? ....Mwwa HA HA haaaaa


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Right? I have trouble getting a woman to tolerate me for 13 hours.


<And I just snorted a chunk of bread onto the table>


----------



## johnandjade

0300, been awake for the last hr  , gave up trying now. on the armadillo watching space documentaries. 

still no word from mr adam i see


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> 0300, been awake for the last hr  , gave up trying now. on the armadillo watching space documentaries.
> 
> still no word from mr adam i see


I can't believe you are awake! The birds are probably starting to wake up outside! I hope your schedule isn't too tough tomorrow---I mean "Today!"


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I can't believe you are awake! The birds are probably starting to wake up outside! I hope your schedule isn't too tough tomorrow---I mean "Today!"




hopefully I'll manage another couple hrs, had to get out of bed though... the dog snoring I could handle but then jade started as well:/ 

it's going to be an expresso kind of day I suspect


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> Who says it was MY sentence?? ....Mwwa HA HA haaaaa



There's an old joke that gets recycled for every president. It goes something like this.... The president dies and is sent to hell, where he's led past one cell after another. One member of his group is taken and put in a room with an ogre and told that as punishment for his sins, he's to spend eternity with this beast. Another is led away to a cell with a horrible demon and told that as his punishment, he's to spend eternity with this demon. The president is led to his own cell, and is shocked to find it occupied by a beautiful woman. Before he can ask what's going on, the guard turns to the woman and informs her that for her sins, she's to spend eternity with this monster.


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm going to start rounding up the Armadillos and preparing them in the off-chance some emergency transport is needed. If anyone wants to help me, I'd appreciate it. They're looking a little nervous and could use some cuddles. I'm sure they can be lured with the huge amounts of cheese in here!



I'm totally jealous of anyone living where there are armadillos!


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> hopefully I'll manage another couple hrs, had to get out of bed though... the dog snoring I could handle but then jade started as well:/
> 
> it's going to be an expresso kind of day I suspect


I'd buy you one if I lived closer!


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> I'd buy you one if I lived closer!




. i got a six pack of energy juice, should keep me going... I hope!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies! hope you are all well. I tied saying adam in the mirror 3 times last night and it didn't work still no sign of him  

wibble on we must!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.




good morning mr ed  

how are you today, feeling any better?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning mr ed
> 
> how are you today, feeling any better?


I don't feel particularly badly. I just still have very little energy.
How about yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't feel particularly badly. I just still have very little energy.
> How about yourself?



the same, awake half the night. hows little suki doing? have you had any word from adam at all?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hiya guys! I got the blood test results and they said I have high cholesterol because I eat a lot of meat and eggs (yikes!) and I might develop (or have developed) a bone disease from the high cholesterol. They gave me a list of foods good and bad foods for me and I'm just kinda pissed. There are like a bajillion foods I can't eat anymore.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya guys! I got the blood test results and they said I have high cholesterol because I eat a lot of meat and eggs (yikes!) and I might develop (or have developed) a bone disease from the high cholesterol. They gave me a list of foods good and bad foods for me and I'm just kinda pissed. There are like a bajillion foods I can't eat anymore.




it's good that at least you know what's going on now and can keep on top of it. hopefully you'll be back on top form soon


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> the same, awake half the night. hows little suki doing? have you had any word from adam at all?


No.
I'll Email him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it's good that at least you know what's going on now and can keep on top of it. hopefully you'll be back on top form soon


Morning Abdullah


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good Lord! 
The wheels have fallen off of the C.D.R


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good Lord!
> The wheels have fallen off of the C.D.R




not the same without adam is it


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good Lord!
> The wheels have fallen off of the C.D.R


Yup.


----------



## johnandjade

I don't want this thread to die! 

throws jellyfish in all directions


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> hopefully I'll manage another couple hrs, had to get out of bed though... the dog snoring I could handle but then jade started as well:/
> 
> it's going to be an expresso kind of day I suspect


I just dropped a two of my four kiddos at school. I'm guessing/hoping that your work day is nearing an end and that you survived the day.

I can't handle the SLIGHTEST human snoring noises, BUT I actually love dog snoring. -No joke. I used to have a GIANT 150lb taller than a calf St. Bernard/ Great Dane mix. He snored the deepest airy snores ever time he slept (which was often spooning me and laying on the bed longer than my husband.

He's taken up residence in heaven and I STILL miss his snoring from time to time


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I just dropped a two of my four kiddos at school. I'm guessing/hoping that your work day is nearing an end and that you survived the day.
> 
> I can't handle the SLIGHTEST human snoring noises, BUT I actually love dog snoring. -No joke. I used to have a GIANT 150lb taller than a calf St. Bernard/ Great Dane mix. He snored the deepest airy snores ever time he slept (which was often spooning me and laying on the bed longer than my husband.
> 
> He's taken up residence in heaven and I STILL miss his snoring from time to time




I survived thanks. lots of energy drinks done the trick. 

an hour to go till beer time . hope you're days ok, kick some but!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Now, I want to show him off. His name was Ajax. He was a pretty sweet adventure









Here he is getting a scratch from my friend Tawnya:



Probably because of the Great Dane mixed in there, I have yet to see a St. Bernard bigger than him. This beastie is probably the reason why I wasn't so panicked when I found out the unclaimed sulcata we found would get so big


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> I survived thanks. lots of energy drinks done the trick.
> 
> an hour to go till beer time . hope you're days ok, kick some but!


I'm so glad! and I plan to give those derrieres a run for their money


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> There's an old joke that gets recycled for every president. It goes something like this.... The president dies and is sent to hell, where he's led past one cell after another. One member of his group is taken and put in a room with an ogre and told that as punishment for his sins, he's to spend eternity with this beast. Another is led away to a cell with a horrible demon and told that as his punishment, he's to spend eternity with this demon. The president is led to his own cell, and is shocked to find it occupied by a beautiful woman. Before he can ask what's going on, the guard turns to the woman and informs her that for her sins, she's to spend eternity with this monster.


Ba ha ha ha ha!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> I'm totally jealous of anyone living where there are armadillos!


Dang it...sorry to disappoint, but I have yet to see an armadillo outside of a zoo.  When Adam set up this room there were all kinds of jokes about what was living in the dark room. Apparently there are a number of armadillos in here -some of them are named! There is also a pirate who has been known to cheat at darts.

Oh LOOK!!! I see an armadillo nuzzling your foot. I think he wants you to pet him!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning roomies! hope you are all well. I tied saying adam in the mirror 3 times last night and it didn't work still no sign of him
> 
> wibble on we must!





johnandjade said:


> I don't want this thread to die!
> 
> throws jellyfish in all directions


Oh my gosh! These made me laugh so much I got teary and just shared with my husband....ahhhhh...that was a good chuckle.!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya guys! I got the blood test results and they said I have high cholesterol because I eat a lot of meat and eggs (yikes!) and I might develop (or have developed) a bone disease from the high cholesterol. They gave me a list of foods good and bad foods for me and I'm just kinda pissed. There are like a bajillion foods I can't eat anymore.


Ouch! Looks like whole food plant based diet for you! I'm actually trying to eat that way most of the week. I love Indian food and there's a lot meat free you can do in yummy ways with that cuisine.
I'm taking this approach, but on the days I'm 'good,' I'm eating essentially whole food Vegan....





Let me know if you need some hugs of support!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Now, I want to show him off. His name was Ajax. He was a pretty sweet adventure
> View attachment 161318
> 
> 
> View attachment 161319
> 
> 
> View attachment 161320
> 
> 
> Here he is getting a scratch from my friend Tawnya:
> View attachment 161322
> 
> 
> Probably because of the Great Dane mixed in there, I have yet to see a St. Bernard bigger than him. This beastie is probably the reason why I wasn't so panicked when I found out the unclaimed sulcata we found would get so big




wow!!! thats a big fella!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya guys! I'm just kinda pissed. like a bajillion foods


p.s. I STILL can't believe how multilingual you are (more than just English, right?-can't remember)!!!! From reading your posts, I would probably imagine a blond young Californian.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang it...sorry to disappoint, but I have yet to see an armadillo outside of a zoo.  When Adam set up this room there were all kinds of jokes about what was living in the dark room. Apparently there are a number of armadillos in here -some of them are named! There is also a pirate who has been known to cheat at darts.
> 
> Oh LOOK!!! I see an armadillo nuzzling your foot. I think he wants you to pet him!!!


@W Shaw oh yeah! John reminded me... the only light in here is from the soft glow of Jellyfish


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> not the same without adam is it


This IS his room after all.
You and Lyn certainly ad a lot of much appreciated color contributions.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Seriously considering painting this room hot pink and throwing fluorescent glow sticks everywhere as an act of angsty rebellion.
-
-
-
Off to poke around the forum a bit.
Moozillions post reminded me that I wanted to check out her stuff in the water turtles. I'm also going to make my car travel-set up post in the general section soon.
-
-
I'm sure I'll pop in again later


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ewa!!!!
> Happy New Year!!!
> I'm fine thanks, though a bit sad The Cold Dark Room gives you a bad feeling.
> New Year's has been good so far hangovers of varying degrees in here,
> How's your New Year been?


Hahah! No bad feelings at all! I love it here in CDR! Just wish I had more time to visit, but in whatever few minutes I catch in between "stuff" I have to do, I also try to scan through the other threads as to learn stuff and if I can serve others who may benefit from my experience. CDR is very special to me though


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> @W Shaw oh yeah! John reminded me... the only light in here is from the soft glow of Jellyfish


Jellyfish! Yay!


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> Ouch! Looks like whole food plant based diet for you! I'm actually trying to eat that way most of the week. I love Indian food and there's a lot meat free you can do in yummy ways with that cuisine.
> I'm taking this approach, but on the days I'm 'good,' I'm eating essentially whole food Vegan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need some hugs of support!



Ditto that. I'm vegetarian, so let me know if I can help. These days, although I don't use them, there are vegetarian versions of almost any meat product out there, some so good that my vegetarian friends have served to meat-eaters and the meat-eaters didn't notice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

W Shaw said:


> Ditto that. I'm vegetarian, so let me know if I can help. These days, although I don't use them, there are vegetarian versions of almost any meat product out there, some so good that my vegetarian friends have served to meat-eaters and the meat-eaters didn't notice.


Sometimes I can go for some portabella mushrooms or zuchini in place of meat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My wife LOVES Tofu. I can't stand the flavor or the texture!


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Ditto that. I'm vegetarian, so let me know if I can help. These days, although I don't use them, there are vegetarian versions of almost any meat product out there, some so good that my vegetarian friends have served to meat-eaters and the meat-eaters didn't notice.


Cool! I'll remember that! You should post recipes in the "Recipe and food discussion thread" from time to time. I can't remember if I've seen you there?... If you haven't come across it, you may need to resurrect it from the depths of the off-topic discussion area.

I agree with you about the meat substitutes too. On my 'good' days, I try to eat whole foods, but I do really like veggie burgers. I don't have a fav brand or anything, but my whole family even my pickier kids eat them just fine. I also love to put the fake bacon on the burgers and I'll even chop the fake bacon and put it in what I call my "super rice" which is just brown rice filled with as many dried beans and nearly every single vegetable I can come up with topped with some soy sauce like a delicious super healthy stir-fry. -I make big batches and have this for lunch for DAYS. My husband even steals it from time to time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

You guys need to see how great this is!!!....
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/score-turtle-1-me-0.134374/


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay, and this too...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-str-e-e-e-tch.134375/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hopefully I'll manage another couple hrs, had to get out of bed though... the dog snoring I could handle but then jade started as well:/
> 
> it's going to be an expresso kind of day I suspect


Add to shopping list - heavy duty ear plugs!!
Or more Bud!
Hope you managed to get some more sleep, John !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This IS his room after all.
> You and Lyn certainly ad a lot of much appreciated color contributions.




we must keep it cold and dark for his return


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Add to shopping list - heavy duty ear plugs!!
> Or more Bud!
> Hope you managed to get some more sleep, John !




about an hr :/ and still stuck in work


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hiya guys! I got the blood test results and they said I have high cholesterol because I eat a lot of meat and eggs (yikes!) and I might develop (or have developed) a bone disease from the high cholesterol. They gave me a list of foods good and bad foods for me and I'm just kinda pissed. There are like a bajillion foods I can't eat anymore.


Sorry to hear that Abdulla - and if you are like me the more you are told you can't have something the more you want it! At least now they know what the problem is they can treat it, and you are young, so the chances are high that any damage can be stopped in its tracks. Wishing you well........and willpower!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> about an hr :/ and still stuck in work


You have had a very long day!
It will be an early night for you tonight then.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good Lord!
> The wheels have fallen off of the C.D.R


I don't know about wheels but the driver has gone AWOL!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I don't want this thread to die!
> 
> throws jellyfish in all directions


It won't I'm sure we can all keep it going between us until our founder returns!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It won't I'm sure we can all keep it going between us until our founder returns!!




hear hear!! just locking up and heading home, this place is becoming a nightmare! im expected to run this place for them and im not on their pay roll!

tomorrow I'm letting there staff do sales, should be funny!


----------



## jaizei

Obvs a test


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hear hear!! just locking up and heading home, this place is becoming a nightmare! im expected to run this place for them and im not on their pay roll!
> 
> tomorrow I'm letting there staff do sales, should be funny!


Sounds like they know a good worker when they see him.
Yes sit back tomorrow and enjoy!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye folks.
> Done with forum for at least a bit
> Will return if Tidgy needs anything.
> Thanks for all the laughs my friends.
> Bye bye.


I didn't initially take this seriously.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> You guys need to see how great this is!!!....
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/score-turtle-1-me-0.134374/





Prairie Mom said:


> Okay, and this too...
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-str-e-e-e-tch.134375/


They are great threads - he is a beautiful turtle. I bet Bea never tires of watching him and his antics.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Obvs a test


Adam signing off? Maybe - but I think it's a bit more than that.
Doesn't seem his style.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like they know a good worker when they see him.
> Yes sit back tomorrow and enjoy!!




i say that now, but tomorrow i'll cave. i have no problem with cracking the whip but these guys don't work for our company...


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't initially take this seriously.


Hi Ed it's weird!
How are you? is Suki letting you sleep more?


----------



## johnandjade

ohhhh beer I'm coming to get you!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i say that now, but tomorrow i'll cave. i have no problem with cracking the whip but these guys don't work for our company...


I know sometimes things are easier said than done.
Make sure they do their fair share though!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I know sometimes things are easier said than done.
> Make sure they do their fair share though!



wibble


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ohhhh beer I'm coming to get you!!!!


I quite fancy a cold cider this evening don't know why- it's been freezing here today - even had a shower of very fine snow.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I quite fancy a cold cider this evening don't know why- it's been freezing here today - even had a shower of very fine snow.




because it's summer in a glass! have one for adam, ... or 2


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> because it's summer in a glass! have one for adam, ... or 2


I'll wait until later when I have my PJs on and get cosy. I don't think I could manage 2 in the house - it goes down much better when out with friends.


----------



## johnandjade

it may be a vitual room, we all may never meet but i do regard you all as friends. i was in a bad place when I descovered mr adams cold dark room and honestly you all restored my faith in humanity and keep me smiling! 

truly saddened by his departure, I just pray he is ok


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Obvs a test


A test that is going to result in the dark room getting PAINTED IN BRIGHT HORRIFIC COLORS! I just got back from the hardware store and am about to set to work.


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam, this one is for you sir


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Adam signing off? Maybe - but I think it's a bit more than that.
> Doesn't seem his style.


I'm secretly hoping he forms an alter ego and begins chatting with us. Be suspicious of all new members!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> A test that is going to result in the dark room getting PAINTED IN BRIGHT HORRIFIC COLORS! I just got back from the hardware store and am about to set to work.


Come back Adam - or the room gets it!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> it may be a vitual room, we all may never meet but i do regard you all as friends. i was in a bad place when I descovered mr adams cold dark room and honestly you all restored my faith in humanity and keep me smiling!
> 
> truly saddened by his departure, I just pray he is ok


awwww....this warms my heart! We love you too, John.
okay...serious post now....
I do know what you mean. The forum has potential to be a good force.
-
Your post makes me think about my birthday and my own birthday thread. (Adam adapted/wrote me a poem there too!) I had just had the craziest time ever! Seriously! -Gun toting drugged lunatics, frightened women and children, and me trying to help them all, keep my kids asleep and safe, and take care of everything while my husband was across the country at a funeral for his grandma who I loved like a mother. I always stalk the birthday threads now, because that silly unexpected thread was a bright light during a really crazy/scary/lonely time for me. It really shocked me the influence internet pen pals can have. -Thinking about that fact, makes me want to try to be a bit friendlier than I probably have been. 
--------

Okay...everyone can commence with being silly again!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it may be a vitual room, we all may never meet but i do regard you all as friends. i was in a bad place when I descovered mr adams cold dark room and honestly you all restored my faith in humanity and keep me smiling!
> 
> truly saddened by his departure, I just pray he is ok


We're all still here John! This is not the actions of the Adam we know and love so I'm sure there's a good reason for his sudden departure. Did he not even reply to your PM?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm secretly hoping he forms an alter ego and begins chatting with us. Be suspicious of all new members!


Maybe he is morphing into a new Adam - like The Doctor!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Maybe he is morphing into a new Adam - like The Doctor!!


BEST EXPLANATION YET!!!

He's feeling down from his latest regeneration! Hoping the new Adam still likes tortoises, cheese, and tortoise people.


----------



## Momof4

Now you guys have me worried! 
Let's hope it's just an Internet thing!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> BEST EXPLANATION YET!!!
> 
> He's feeling down from his latest regeneration! Hoping the new Adam still likes tortoises, cheese, and tortoise people.



Hopefully the new one likes REAL cheese.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm secretly hoping he forms an alter ego and begins chatting with us. Be suspicious of all new members!



just like the doc, reiterated


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Hopefully the new one likes REAL cheese.


A 16 year old threw a lump of cheddar at me today.
I gave him a scathing look and said 'That's not very mature.'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We're all still here John! This is not the actions of the Adam we know and love so I'm sure there's a good reason for his sudden departure. Did he not even reply to your PM?




nope .


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe he is morphing into a new Adam - like The Doctor!!




snap


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope .


I have PMed you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam has a thick skin from what I've seen.
However, one can only guess if there have been even more P.M.s that were not kind.
Remember. He got CHEESED off already and then came back once before.
The first of us that hears from him, please post if he is OK or not.
He is just about the only reason why I visit the forum when I don't have a question.
Well, he and another few of you.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A 16 year old threw a lump of cheddar at me today.
> I gave him a scathing look and said 'That's not very mature.'




'stilltin' the other cheek


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam has a thick skin from what I've seen.
> However, one can only guess if there have been even more P.M.s that were not kind.
> Remember. He got CHEESED off already and then came back once before.
> The first of us that hears from him, please post if he is OK or not.
> He is just about the only reason why I visit the forum when I don't have a question.
> Well, he and another few of you.




agreed, he created a nice happy place full of amazing people and joy 


LONG LIVE THE KING!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Maybe he is using his maniacal ways to become a forum legend.
-
"History became Myth and Myth became Legend"...
-
Adam be like:


ALL SHALL LOVE ME AND DESPAIR!!!!!!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Maybe he is using his maniacal ways to become a forum legend.
> -
> "History became Myth and Myth became Legend"...
> -
> Adam be like:
> View attachment 161342
> 
> ALL SHALL LOVE ME AND DESPAIR!!!!!!!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------


He has certainly caused a stir!!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Maybe he is using his maniacal ways to become a forum legend.
> -
> "History became Myth and Myth became Legend"...
> -
> Adam be like:
> View attachment 161342
> 
> ALL SHALL LOVE ME AND DESPAIR!!!!!!!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------




watched part 1 and 2 of the hobbit last 2 nights, just put on the 3rd


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




that's getting send to the mrs!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


That looks delicious!!
Now I have to have some soup with cheese sandwiches!


----------



## Lyn W

Is the one legged pirate still about or has he jogged off too?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


Ummm.......funny but not quite so appealing!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Is the one legged pirate still about or has he jogged off too?




still wondering round in circles I presume


----------



## johnandjade

retail therapy,



amazon voucher from my sis


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> retail therapy,
> View attachment 161346
> 
> 
> amazon voucher from my sis


When it arrives we'll expect you to model it for us of course!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cheese toastie on the way courtesy of George Foreman and tomato soup in Popty Ping.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> When it arrives we'll expect you to model it for us of course!!




to add to my portfolio


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> to add to my portfolio




...might even dig out the high heels!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Cheese toastie on the way courtesy of George Foreman and tomato soup in Popty Ping.




and the wine in the oven


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to add to my portfolio


absolutely.....and on the cat walk too - or in your case on the dog walk.


----------



## johnandjade

mince and tatties again, courtesy of jade .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and the wine in the oven


Yup - all went back in after Boxing Day!
It will be a long time before it is used again!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ...might even dig out the high heels!


There's a couple of good points why I wouldn't do that!
One is that they would make the dog walk uncomfortable!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> watched part 1 and 2 of the hobbit last 2 nights, just put on the 3rd


I'm really in the mood to watch those now! We should have organized this!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


ewwwww...I was entertained until he ATE it


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Cheese toastie on the way courtesy of George Foreman and tomato soup in Popty Ping.


I love making paninis with pesto sauce in my foreman grill


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> ...might even dig out the high heels!


YES! Please!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I love making paninis with pesto sauce in my foreman grill


The only reason I bought mine was to do paninis!
But it has come in handy for a few other things too.


----------



## Lyn W

@johnandjade there's a programme on ITV that's made just for your sleep problem - snoring!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Added "Still Game" to my Netflix queue per John's recommendation. Kind of looks like a Scottish "Last of the Summer Wine."


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello cold dark roomers!!! 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Prairie Mom said:


> Added "Still Game" to my Netflix queue per John's recommendation. Kind of looks like a Scottish "Last of the Summer Wine."


Ahh Chrissy still game is the most amazing show ever. Although you might not get it because it's very 'Scottish humour' if that makes sense. I hope you love it


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm secretly hoping he forms an alter ego and begins chatting with us. Be suspicious of all new members!


I like how you think!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


>


 ICK!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> ...might even dig out the high heels!


 oh, pleeeeeeease DON'T!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Yup - all went back in after Boxing Day!
> It will be a long time before it is used again!!


----------



## Moozillion

Just to up the silliness quotient:

:


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Just to up the silliness quotient:
> 
> :
> View attachment 161356


I love that!!
I had a racing snail once and I decided to remove its shell to make it more streamlined and faster.
It didn't work - it just became sluggish!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello cold dark roomers!!!
> How's everyone doing?


Hi Kirsty, hope all is well with you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ahh Chrissy still game is the most amazing show ever. Although you might not get it because it's very 'Scottish humour' if that makes sense. I hope you love it


Excellent! I'm excited to watch it. I'll bug you and John if I don't get something


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello cold dark roomers!!!
> How's everyone doing?




we are leaderless


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> we are leaderless


Yes we are indeed 
I say we take a vote for the new leader to lead us until Adam comes back.
Hope he's ok.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey Adam... 
There cheese in here, come and get it.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yes we are indeed
> I say we take a vote for the new leader to lead us until Adam comes back.
> Hope he's ok.


I have a feeling he's fine but just needs a break.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Yes we are indeed
> I say we take a vote for the new leader to lead us until Adam comes back.
> Hope he's ok.




we shall wonder in darkness till the light returns


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have a feeling he's fine but just needs a break.




we'll send a kit kat


----------



## johnandjade

red dwarf, back to earth... the worst ever but can't skip it as working though em all 



again


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> View attachment 161379


Not seen those in UK!!


----------



## W Shaw

Re: Adam, I don't know a lot about the part of the world he's in, but I know the whole continent isn't the most politically stable part of the world.Anyone know whether his area is a "safe" area?

Also, it occurs to me that we might just gossip behind his back until he comes back to refute it all! I mean, I heard from a friend of my mother's uncle, that the Bill Clinton caught him with Hillary and told his wife and the two of them have moved to Alaska to avoid the fallout.


----------



## W Shaw

jaizei said:


> View attachment 161379



Okay, that's just wrong.


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Re: Adam, I don't know a lot about the part of the world he's in, but I know the whole continent isn't the most politically stable part of the world.Anyone know whether his area is a "safe" area?
> 
> Also, it occurs to me that we might just gossip behind his back until he comes back to refute it all! I mean, I heard from a friend of my mother's uncle, that the Bill Clinton caught him with Hillary and told his wife and the two of them have moved to Alaska to avoid the fallout.




he's probably built himself a tardis


----------



## johnandjade

yet another questionable cigarette paper 'fact' ... 

tigers have striped skin, not just fur!?


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> yet another questionable cigarette paper 'fact' ...
> 
> tigers have striped skin, not just fur!?



Ive never had a need to see a shaved tiger til now...


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> Re: Adam, I don't know a lot about the part of the world he's in, but I know the whole continent isn't the most politically stable part of the world.Anyone know whether his area is a "safe" area?
> 
> Also, it occurs to me that we might just gossip behind his back until he comes back to refute it all! I mean, I heard from a friend of my mother's uncle, that the Bill Clinton caught him with Hillary and told his wife and the two of them have moved to Alaska to avoid the fallout.


Yes I think it's safe - he has lived there about 10 years I believe and they love it.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Ive never had a need to see a shaved tiger til now...


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Ive never had a need to see a shaved tiger til now...




makes em' run faster


----------



## jaizei

W Shaw said:


> Re: Adam, I don't know a lot about the part of the world he's in, but I know the whole continent isn't the most politically stable part of the world.Anyone know whether his area is a "safe" area?
> 
> Also, it occurs to me that we might just gossip behind his back until he comes back to refute it all! I mean, I heard from a friend of my mother's uncle, that the Bill Clinton caught him with Hillary and told his wife and the two of them have moved to Alaska to avoid the fallout.




Yeah...we'll *start* gossiping behind his back. Or right out in front.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> makes em' run faster



Hope no gets the idea to give em speedholes


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> yet another questionable cigarette paper 'fact' ...
> 
> tigers have striped skin, not just fur!?


I've heard that before!!!
It's very true for domestic cats. Two of our cats have had to be shaved for surgery, and the shaved skin was colored just like the fur: grey and white on one and ginger and white on the other!!!! Very odd looking!!!
So I guess tigers may well have striped skin!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Yeah...we'll *start* gossiping behind his back. Or right out in front.




I heard a rumour that he is god awful at roof repairs


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Hope no gets the idea to give em speedholes




go faster stipes


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I've heard that before!!!
> It's very true for domestic cats. Two of our cats have had to be shaved for surgery, and the shaved skin was colored just like the fur: grey and white on one and ginger and white on the other!!!! Very odd looking!!!
> So I guess tigers may well have striped skin!




I always doubt the 'facts' on the pack, but never your's mrs B  

... i't take one brave person to shave a tiger though!


----------



## johnandjade

revenge is a dish best served cold as they say...



however, can't have me gals' being cold




looking like im sleeping in the dogs basket tonight


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> revenge is a dish best served cold as they say...
> View attachment 161395
> 
> 
> however, can't have me gals' being cold
> View attachment 161397
> 
> 
> 
> looking like im sleeping in the dogs basket tonight


Been there.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> revenge is a dish best served cold as they say...
> View attachment 161395
> 
> 
> however, can't have me gals' being cold
> View attachment 161397
> 
> 
> 
> looking like im sleeping in the dogs basket tonight


You old softie!!!

Better than the dog house!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Been there.




i have a sofa bed in my mancave... and sky tv, being in the 'bad books' is like a vacation for me now


----------



## johnandjade

Black pudding: Five fascinating facts about the latest superfood 
http://news.stv.tv/scotland/1338300-black-pudding-five-fascinating-facts-about-the-latest-superfood/ 


a balck puddin' and backed beans roll, ohhhh yesshhh missshh moneypenny!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Black pudding: Five fascinating facts about the latest superfood
> http://news.stv.tv/scotland/1338300-black-pudding-five-fascinating-facts-about-the-latest-superfood/
> 
> 
> a balck puddin' and backed beans roll, ohhhh yesshhh missshh moneypenny!


None for me thanks! So all the more for you!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> None for me thanks! So all the more for you!!




least it ain't haggis


----------



## johnandjade

dwarf done, still game time  season 1 episode 3, 'cauld' ...



quality


----------



## johnandjade

had a joke about butter....

not gonna tell it though, 


you might spread it!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Urghhh I have the hiccups.
I hate them and they're spooking the gerbils!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Urghhh I have the hiccups.
> I hate them and they're spooking the gerbils!


Booo!!!
There - that fright should cure them!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> least it ain't haggis


 Couldn't eat that - it would just be too offal!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to climb the apples and pears.
So night night fellow CDRers
Enjoy the rest of your evening/night
Take care all and I will see you tomorrow -
FRIDAY!!!!! Hoooraaaaaayyy!

Hi and Bye Adam - just in case you pop in!!


----------



## W Shaw

spudthetortoise said:


> Urghhh I have the hiccups.
> I hate them and they're spooking the gerbils!


spoonful of white sugar will solve it instantly. VERY rarely I've needed a 2nd spoonful.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> had a joke about butter....
> 
> not gonna tell it though,
> 
> 
> you might spread it!!



Yeah, and then the whole group would've milked it. See what I did there?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. Good night freinds both present and missing!


----------



## jaizei

W Shaw said:


> Yeah, and then the whole group would've milked it. See what I did there?



So you're saying that we should start churning out puns to lure Adam back?


----------



## jaizei

That's probably a better idea than my 'plaster the walls with processed cheese products' plan.


----------



## jaizei

And of course, operation 'how do you like having 263 new posts to read every time you log back in to read this thread'


----------



## jaizei

Might need a better title though


----------



## W Shaw

jaizei said:


> So you're saying that we should start churning out puns to lure Adam back?


Unless you have a butter idea.


----------



## W Shaw

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sometimes I can go for some portabella mushrooms or zuchini in place of meat.



Yeah! Portabella caps are just right to fit on a hamburger bun! 20 minutes in the oven with a little butter or olive oil and salt and pepper, and you can put all the fixings on it.


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Unless you have a butter idea.




or an udder one


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! rather chilly out tonight, icey as well. at least it's Friday lets blast through today then its a couple days of freedom


----------



## johnandjade

black ice, means black frost has been out... black frost makes jack frost look like a warm cardigan!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning!
Kind of cool here. maybe 74ish.
I'm leaving work today at 11 to go and work on Kellys motorcycle. (transmission mod)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adams profile page says that he was here at 9:58 last night.
And there is cheese missing from the fridge!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John.
You make a fine ambassador for the C.D.R.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It IS cold in here. (The reception)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adams profile page says that he was here at 9:58 last night.
> And there is cheese missing from the fridge!!




he must be ok then


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It IS cold in here. (The reception)




our yard is covered in ice, can see me doing a faceplant today!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Come on gang.
Let's pick up the slack.
I'll start with a subject for conversation:
Dust balls.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Come on gang.
> Let's pick up the slack.
> I'll start with a subject for conversation:
> Dust balls.




give em a good blow


----------



## johnandjade

what fun today, these guys cant cope at all, they are hours behind schedule im loving it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> what fun today, these guys cant cope at all, they are hours behind schedule im loving it


Employees that actually care are hard to find.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> what fun today, these guys cant cope at all, they are hours behind schedule im loving it



If you haven't already, you'll soon start thinking it'd be easier to just send them off and do it all yourself.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> If you haven't already, you'll soon start thinking it'd be easier to just send them off and do it all yourself.



..from day one! I'm just letting the madness continue, let the manager see how much of a joke their company is


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Employees that actually care are hard to find.



_Well, if they got a raise to show that they were appreciated, they'd work harder. 
_
LOL. 
_

_


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Come on gang.
> Let's pick up the slack.
> I'll start with a subject for conversation:
> Dust balls.


Dust balls remind me of tumbleweeds. I've never seen tumbleweeds in real life, but my hubby is a Texas boy. He says they're slightly prickly and really stick to each other, which makes them REALLY easy to stack for building forts and things. 
And apparently they make one heck of a bonfire!!!!
He also says they are NOT native to the US: they're called Russian Thistle! Who'da thunk? 
I guess they'll have to change that old cowboy song to "Tumbling along with the tumbling Russian thistle..."
Or not...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I saw some actual tumbleweeds when i was last in Nevada at Red Rock canyon.
They were still connected to the ground, though and didn't tumble.


----------



## Moozillion

I did a quick Google search on tumbleweeds. 
They apparently got into the country accidentally in some contaminated flax seed in the early 1820s. The top part breaks off in late summer because the seeds are then ripe: rolling around is how the seeds spread, and they make bazillions of seeds!!! They are terrible pests because when they're green and growing they suck up a massive amount of water (out-competing planted crops) and are apparently resistant to all known attempts at eradication.  They are the first plants to come back after nuclear test explosions out West!  There have even been radioactive tumbleweeds discovered near plutonium storage facilities!!!

 They can accumulate in such massive numbers that they cover homes and present a serious fire hazard!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! rather chilly out tonight, icey as well. at least it's Friday lets blast through today then its a couple days of freedom


I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning!
> Kind of cool here. maybe 74ish.
> I'm leaving work today at 11 to go and work on Kellys motorcycle. (transmission mod)


Hi Ed I don't feel sorry you I'm afraid - 74 is better than our summer temps last year! I think ours were about 38 this morning!
There are warnings that temps could drop as low as about 27'F (-10'C) next week in some parts of the UK.
I am hoping Wales isn't one of those parts!!!!
Looks like El Niño is on the move and we will have some snow Feb time. 

Hope you managed to sort the bike out?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> our yard is covered in ice, can see me doing a faceplant today!


Go carefully John Hope they have grit/salt available.
If you knock your teeth out after slipping on ice do you have frostbite?


----------



## johnandjade

what a laugh that was! every car i gave that lot to do was at least an hr late going out, usless.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw some actual tumbleweeds when i was last in Nevada at Red Rock canyon.
> They were still connected to the ground, though and didn't tumble.


I think that could be a Contravention of the Trades Description Act.


----------



## Lyn W

The kids sound as if they enjoyed it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Re: Adam, I don't know a lot about the part of the world he's in, but I know the whole continent isn't the most politically stable part of the world.Anyone know whether his area is a "safe" area?
> 
> Also, it occurs to me that we might just gossip behind his back until he comes back to refute it all! I mean, I heard from a friend of my mother's uncle, that the Bill Clinton caught him with Hillary and told his wife and the two of them have moved to Alaska to avoid the fallout.


He's safe and fine and still poking around the forum. He's just doing it mutely. I'm trying to be understanding, because you never know what's going on in someone's life, but I'm also ABOUT TO START SPRAY PAINTING THIS ROOM IN BRIGHT PINK GLOW IN THE DARK PAINT!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone hope you have all had a good day.
See it was another Adamless one in the CDR again.

It is Friday evening here - my favourite part of the week.
Lola has just had his soak and is tucking into supper.
I am going to just take it easy and relax tonight.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> yet another questionable cigarette paper 'fact' ...
> 
> tigers have striped skin, not just fur!?


I'd believe it, because when ever my dogs had to have their fur shaved for medical reasons they always had skin "freckles" where they had spots on their fur.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> revenge is a dish best served cold as they say...
> View attachment 161395
> 
> 
> however, can't have me gals' being cold
> View attachment 161397
> 
> 
> 
> looking like im sleeping in the dogs basket tonight


AWWWWW! I want to go and hug them BOTH and give them a good tucking in.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> had a joke about butter....
> 
> not gonna tell it though,
> 
> 
> you might spread it!!


ha ha...NEEERD!


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> they're spooking the gerbils!


^^^^----that may be one of my favorite things I've read! I need to turn this into a regular saying..."Stop it! You're spooking the Gerbils!"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> I did a quick Google search on tumbleweeds.
> They apparently got into the country accidentally in some contaminated flax seed in the early 1820s. The top part breaks off in late summer because the seeds are then ripe: rolling around is how the seeds spread, and they make bazillions of seeds!!! They are terrible pests because when they're green and growing they suck up a massive amount of water (out-competing planted crops) and are apparently resistant to all known attempts at eradication.  They are the first plants to come back after nuclear test explosions out West!  There have even been radioactive tumbleweeds discovered near plutonium storage facilities!!!
> 
> They can accumulate in such massive numbers that they cover homes and present a serious fire hazard!!!


I've seen this. -not them causing fires- but the crazy onslaught of tumble weeds where they cover entire walls. When we last moved from Germany to the States, my Army Dad was stationed in a crazy proving grounds completely surrounded by desert. The move was a shock like something from The Twilight Zone! -I honestly had a great time


----------



## johnandjade

still a bit chilly



and it's snowing:/ 

however.... im free!!!! beer time


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> The kids sound as if they enjoyed it!


I get tumble weeds plants from time to time in my garden. I also get the actual plant 'Deadly Night Shade.' Anyone want some obnoxious seeds????


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> still a bit chilly
> View attachment 161509
> 
> 
> and it's snowing:/
> 
> however.... im free!!!! beer time


Enjoy it John - and get the sledge out!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm in the early middle of my Friday day. I have a couple kids home with me and my husband is still enjoying his winter break at home too. We're doing some jobs around the house. Tomorrow we'll be taking the kids sledding. A neighbor built a wacky sled with actual skis on the bottom. We're going to test that bad-boy out.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I get tumble weeds plants from time to time in my garden. I also get the actual plant 'Deadly Night Shade.' Anyone want some obnoxious seeds????


They are very weird plants. Obnoxious deadly night shade seeds - not at the moment thanks but if my obnoxious neighbours cross the line again - well - I just may be asking for a few!!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm in the early middle of my Friday day. I have a couple kids home with me and my husband is still enjoying his winter break at home too. We're doing some jobs around the house. Tomorrow we'll be taking the kids sledding. A neighbor built a wacky sled with actual skis on the bottom. We're going to test that bad-boy out.


Sounds like fun!!
We took the kids from school last year and used body boards - they had a great time; some had never done it before with their families


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like fun!!
> We took the kids from school last year and used body boards - they had a great time; some had never done it before with their families


That's fun! I never thought of using body boards!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like fun!!
> We took the kids from school last year and used body boards - they had a great time; some had never done it before with their families




s'no way!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> s'no way!


The day started off well then it quickly went downhill!


----------



## Prairie Mom

The photo in my current avatar is actually on a mountain nearby. The photo does not do it justice AT ALL. It's actually quite a long steep almost ski slope. It's quite hike to the top. We'll often take younger adults who are visiting from out of town, because it's FREE and it's actually quite a THRILL. It's pretty terrifying to start from the tippity-top, completely makes your heart jump and you reach crazy speeds. You know it's a good sledding hill when there are patches of red snow here and there!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> s'no way!





Lyn W said:


> The day started off well then it quickly went downhill!


You two are the King and Queen of puns!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> The photo in my current avatar is actually on a mountain nearby. The photo does not do it justice AT ALL. It's actually quite a long steep almost ski slope. It's quite hike to the top. We'll often take younger adults who are visiting from out of town, because it's FREE and it's actually quite a THRILL. It's pretty terrifying to start from the tippity-top, completely makes your heart jump and you reach crazy speeds. You know it's a good sledding hill when there are patches of red snow here and there!



what's the cut off for 'younger' adults?


----------



## Gillian M

Hi! How many of you fell into the trap?


----------



## Prairie Mom

We watched some of "Still Game" last night. I had a bit of mixed feelings because I am very distracted by the young actor's wearing wigs and ACTING old. But MAN!-that show has its moments. I nearly died when Billy Boyd sat on the bench and they all silently played paddle ball.

Skip to about 4:20 in...


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> what's the cut off for 'younger' adults?


Good question!
I guess the real answer is anybody that is willing to make it up the mountain.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! How many of you fell into the trap?


ha ha! I don't know where you find all the photos you do


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just watched the paddle ball replay again  and heading off to serve lunch and do some semi-productive work!
Have a good day, everybody!


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> ha ha! I don't know where you find all the photos you do


Don't you like them?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> You two are the King and Queen of puns!!!




 miss lyn definitely wins


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! How many of you fell into the trap?



shoes go to heaven, they have souls you know

hi miss gillian!! hope you're well


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Just watched the paddle ball replay again  and heading off to serve lunch and do some semi-productive work!
> Have a good day, everybody!




hope it goes quickly and you have a great weekend


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> shoes go to heaven, they have souls you know
> 
> hi miss gillian!! hope you're well


Hi John. Am alright, thanks, how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> ha ha! I don't know where you find all the photos you do







Here's another post for you.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. Am alright, thanks, how are you?




 how is oli? i'm not too shabby thanks  tired but off tomorrow so all good


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how is oli? i'm not too shabby thanks  tired but off tomorrow so all good


Oli's fine, though the very cold weather is driving us both nuts.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't you like them?


I had mixed feelings about the weight lifting one


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> shoes go to heaven, they have souls you know


I get a point for reading that in Lister's voice


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> hope it goes quickly and you have a great weekend


I'm being NAUGHTY!! I keep getting pulled back into the forum. ....must...work...must...be productive! 


<Honey, lets play a quick wii game of Lego Harry Potter before all the kids are home!>


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli's fine, though the very cold weather is driving us both nuts.




 that's us just started getting it as well, icey cold today. still it makes getting home nice  , lock the cold outside and snuggle up


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I get a point for reading that in Lister's voice



why the smeg not


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm being NAUGHTY!! I keep getting pulled back into the forum. ....must...work...must...be productive!
> 
> 
> <Honey, lets play a quick wii game of Lego Harry Potter before all the kids are home!>




need to have some down time, enjoy it


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cameron is now taking a swing at the "ID the Lie" game in the off-topic section. I have a suspicion, but somebody has to go guess, because I just had a turn.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


>


Ha ha ha!! You know what my house is like right?...SHHHHH...THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!!! 




and here's my biscuit impersonating your cat photo :


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I finished Kellys bike. Im not expecting anyone here to understand, but I took photos showing the original shifter pawl and drum and the new, much beefier one. And the thing now shifts like a dream.
I think Kelly will be able to shift now even with her small feet.
The last photo is of the original parts


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> that's us just started getting it as well, icey cold today. still it makes getting home nice  , lock the cold outside and snuggle up


We have been lucky so far but think winters about to catch up with us!
I just woke up, fell asleep with the laptop still on my lap!
More tired than I thought!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished Kellys bike. Im not expecting anyone here to understand, but I took photos showing the original shifter pawl and drum and the new, much beefier one. And the thing now shifts like a dream.
> I think Kelly will be able to shift now even with her small feet.
> The last photo is of the original parts


You use your feet to change gears on a bike?
Never realised that before - I thought it was similar to a bicycle where they were on the handlebars.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha ha!! You know what my house is like right?...SHHHHH...THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!!!
> View attachment 161522
> View attachment 161523
> 
> 
> and here's my biscuit impersonating your cat photo :
> View attachment 161524


She's a gorgeous little kitty!!


----------



## Lyn W

Coooeee! Anyone here?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Coooeee! Anyone here?


I'm here looking at alerts for about 3 minutes


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm here looking at alerts for about 3 minutes


Hi - but may have missed you I've been reading other threads
Very quiet here tonight!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Hi - but may have missed you I've been reading other threads
> Very quiet here tonight!


Me too no worries.

I was over in the "ID the Lie" game again. I'm curious what Cameron's answer is and then I actually watched the silly music video I posted and decided that the lead singer is still A-OK with me 

YOU should play. I wanna hear some fun stuff about you, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Me too no worries.
> 
> I was over in the "ID the Lie" game again. I'm curious what Cameron's answer is and then I actually watched the silly music video I posted and decided that the lead singer is still A-OK with me
> 
> YOU should play. I wanna hear some fun stuff about you, Lyn!


I only had a quick look earlier so will check it out again - I'm not that interesting though!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I only had a quick look earlier so will check it out again - I'm not that interesting though!!


It's always the interesting people that think that! It looks like Yvonne is up next. I'm interested in what she'll come up with


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> The kids sound as if they enjoyed it!


WOW!!! That is WILD!!!!
...and kinda freaky...


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! That is WILD!!!!
> ...and kinda freaky...


There are several videos on you tube of amazing tumbleweed 'storms' - very weird indeed!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is the completed bike also with new tires and paint.
We ride in the morning!
Sorry to bore you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the completed bike also with new tires and paint.
> We ride in the morning!
> Sorry to bore you.


Wow that's beautiful Ed!
Kelly must be over the moon with it.
Where are you off to tomorrow?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Everglades Holiday park.
It's a scenic ride out west and about 50 miles round trip.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everglades Holiday park.
> It's a scenic ride out west and about 50 miles round trip.


I think you showed us pics from there before.
Hope you both have a great trip.
Say hello to Cooperstown (I think) for me!!
If you are near there


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We went past Coopertown a few weeks ago. It's even further west and not in comfortable sport bike range.

We take my truck or her car.
To the East the ocean is about 7 miles away. But I dislike the beach.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Lyn.
You and John are doing Adam proud, I'm sure.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Lyn.
> You and John are doing Adam proud, I'm sure.


Only a couple of people been in tonight so no one to play with.
Adam has been lurking again - but still not talking to anyone.
Anyway ride safely and speak to you soon !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Only a couple of people been in tonight so no one to play with.
> Adam has been lurking again - but still not talking to anyone.
> Anyway ride safely and speak to you soon !


I'm sure Adam has a plan.
I'd be very upset if I thought for a moment that I'd never hear from him again.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure Adam has a plan.
> I'd be very upset if I thought for a moment that I'd never hear from him again.


Yes I'm sure he'll be back when he's ready.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Do you get on any other sites?
I'm also on SUPERHAWK FORUM, KAWASAKIZX1441R. Forum. KAWITRIPLES.COM,ETC.
None of them are a fraction as interesting as this place...And I've met very few friends there.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you get on any other sites?
> I'm also on SUPERHAWK FORUM, KAWASAKIZX1441R.COM, KAWITRIPLES.COM,ETC.
> None of them are a fraction as interesting as this place...And I've met very few friends there.


No never really bothered with any forums before I needed to learn about torts. I don't use anything like face book either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I could never keep up with pretend chat.
The CDR was a stroke of genius IMO.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also don't do any Facebook type thing.
This is my only "Social Media".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The motorcycle sites are full of questions for mechanics and people asking questions about how to do certain repairs and modifications.
It's not a site for freindship and there is no link for idle chit chat.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I could never keep up with pretend chat.
> The CDR was a stroke of genius IMO.


It certainly was - we were restricted from too much joking on pretend chat so CDR meant we weren't annoying anyone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
Suki looks sleepy.
Thank GOD. She's a nutcase!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The motorcycle sites are full of questions for mechanics and people asking questions about how to do certain repairs and modifications.
> It's not a site for freindship and there is no link for idle chit chat.


Great for information then.
At least we get the best of both worlds here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Great for information then.
> At least we get the best of both worlds here.


I really do like this place...and most of the people.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> Suki looks sleepy.
> Thank GOD. She's a nutcase!


Night Ed hope you and Suki get a good nights sleep - will she be riding pillion tomorrow?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I really do like this place...and most of the people.


me too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Night Ed hope you and Suki get a good nights sleep - will she be riding pillion tomorrow?


I wish.


----------



## Lyn W

Well although there's no one here to say goodnight too at the moment
I will say hi and bye to anyone who pops in later.
Have fun and speak soon!
Nos da pawb!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Well although there's no one here to say goodnight too at the moment
> I will say hi and bye to anyone who pops in later.
> Have fun and speak soon!
> Nos da pawb!


Have a goodnight, Lyn. Not sure I'll be on much over the weekend. Lots to do and snow to play in
Take care


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Well although there's no one here to say goodnight too at the moment
> I will say hi and bye to anyone who pops in later.
> Have fun and speak soon!
> Nos da pawb!


Good night, Lyn!
Wishing you sweet tortoise dreams!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the completed bike also with new tires and paint.
> We ride in the morning!
> Sorry to bore you.




That's a good looking bike!!


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> he must be ok then



Yeah, but apparently taking care to come in when most people aren't on, and not posting, so something's up.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> our yard is covered in ice, can see me doing a faceplant today!



Yeek. Mind how you go. Hey, total topic jump, but are you a Runrig fan?


----------



## Momof4

Miss you Adam!! I hope your doing well!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the completed bike also with new tires and paint.
> We ride in the morning!
> Sorry to bore you.




brilliant job sir


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Yeek. Mind how you go. Hey, total topic jump, but are you a Runrig fan?




I never fell. i have heard of runrig, but not actually listened to them. worth a listen?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! I've just awoke on the armadillo again, jodies here too . that was a monster sleep i had, first I've slept right through all week. going to take the pooch for a stroll then the day's my own 

hope you enjoy the ride mr ed, kelly must be chuffed with her bike!


----------



## johnandjade

wondering around in the dark...

oohh ya!! (falls over the snow leopard) poor thing hasn't been fed in a while, anyone have some carrots? 

dog walked, no work today,im gonna hang out with the one legged pirate if i can find him...

opens a bottle of rum and wafts the smell... 

the sound of tapping follows as the pirates wooden hits the floor as he scurries across the room from a corner...


----------



## johnandjade

just watching 'john bishop, supersonic' and he talks about a one legged heckler!! could it be the pirate???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wondering around in the dark...
> 
> oohh ya!! (falls over the snow leopard) poor thing hasn't been fed in a while, anyone have some carrots?
> 
> dog walked, no work today,im gonna hang out with the one legged pirate if i can find him...
> 
> opens a bottle of rum and wafts the smell...
> 
> the sound of tapping follows as the pirates wooden hits the floor as he scurries across the room from a corner...


All livestock and the pirate still here then!
I've brought carrots poor thing almost had my hand off!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just watching 'john bishop, supersonic' and he talks about a one legged heckler!! could it be the pirate???
> View attachment 161595


I like John Bishop - funny man!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Have a goodnight, Lyn. Not sure I'll be on much over the weekend. Lots to do and snow to play in
> Take care


Have a good weekend full of snow fun and frolics!
Wrap up warm!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hope you enjoy the ride mr ed, kelly must be chuffed with her bike!



I bought my nephew some Thomas the Tank Engine pjs - he was chuffed!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I bought my nephew some Thomas the Tank Engine pjs - he was chuffed!




how's miss womblyn today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how's miss womblyn today?


Ok thanks John - fed up of all this heavy rain!!
How about you? Enjoying a rare Saturday off?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ok thanks John - fed up of all this heavy rain!!
> How about you? Enjoying a rare Saturday off?




still bailing out water? you better believe i am! just woke up, the 3 of us had a kip on the armadillo. anything planned for weekend, lunch with sis?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> still bailing out water? you better believe i am! just woke up, the 3 of us had a kip on the armadillo. anything planned for weekend, lunch with sis?


Nice to have a good lie in isn't it?
Nothing planned for weekend, I was going to go to shops to see if I could spend some vouchers I had for Xmas but the rain has put me off. I just want to cwtch in and stay in the warm. I will have to go out later though as run out of food for Lola - he has gone off the lambs lettuce again!
What about you and Jade?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nice to have a good lie in isn't it?
> Nothing planned for weekend, I was going to go to shops to see if I could spend some vouchers I had for Xmas but the rain has put me off. I just want to cwtch in and stay in the warm. I will have to go out later though as run out of food for Lola - he has gone off the lambs lettuce again!
> What about you and Jade?




was still up at 6, but yeah great to be able to go back to bed . slept on the sofa last few nights as haven't been sleeping well so all i plan on doing this weekend is snoozing. jodies away tomorrow. fido is currently chowin' down on the lambs lettuce, don't tell mary


----------



## Lyn W

He's growing!!
Contrary Mary who grew the lambs lettuce in her garden
or Mary whose lamb you pinched the lettuce off?
maybe both!
I won't tell.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He's growing!!
> Contrary Mary who grew the lambs lettuce in her garden
> or Mary whose lamb you pinched the lettuce off?
> maybe both!
> I won't tell.




both, my boys greedy. red dwarf 10 on now, jodies sleeping on me again and jades playing bar keep


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> both, my boys greedy. red dwarf 10 on now, jodies sleeping on me again and jades playing bar keep


Jodie will miss you both when she goes home - does she get spoilt there too?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Jodie will miss you both when she goes home - does she get spoilt there too?




she spends most of the week at my mums... weekends at her own home! she gets passed about like a scuddy mag in the jail... think we are the only ones who let her on the sofa and bed though.... cant help it, them old puppy dog eyes, i cave every time. just sent this to my mum...


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> she spends most of the week at my mums... weekends at her own home! she gets passed about like a scuddy mag in the jail... think we are the only ones who let her on the sofa and bed though.... cant help it, them old puppy dog eyes, i cave every time. just sent this to my mum...
> View attachment 161630


Love it!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> was still up at 6, but yeah great to be able to go back to bed . slept on the sofa last few nights as haven't been sleeping well so all i plan on doing this weekend is snoozing. jodies away tomorrow. fido is currently chowin' down on the lambs lettuce, don't tell mary
> View attachment 161608


Cutie pie there! The enclosure looks nice in the photo too


----------



## Prairie Mom

My Saturday is just beginning. I've been making a few posts in my pajamas. Off now to have some breakfast, do some chores, and then head into the snow for some fun. I'll post later if there are any good photos to be had

Have a great weekend if I don't bump into you later


----------



## Prairie Mom

p.s. hubby finished reading me the first "Mazerunner" book. I'm not too snobby for teen fiction It was good. A lot of similarities to the movie, but just enough differences to keep me interested. The reader is well aware that the boys are being fooled by "WICKED" during the supposed rescue. I liked that. 

Okay...Now, I'm off! 
See ya!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> My Saturday is just beginning. I've been making a few posts in my pajamas. Off now to have some breakfast, do some chores, and then head into the snow for some fun. I'll post later if there are any good photos to be had
> 
> Have a great weekend if I don't bump into you later




allo mammy! (throws snowball)


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> My Saturday is just beginning. I've been making a few posts in my pajamas. Off now to have some breakfast, do some chores, and then head into the snow for some fun. I'll post later if there are any good photos to be had
> 
> Have a great weekend if I don't bump into you later


Be careful of the posts in your PJs you may do yourself an injury!
Do they help you sleep like a log?
Have a great day - it's dark here again now.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> p.s. hubby finished reading me the first "Mazerunner" book. I'm not too snobby for teen fiction It was good. A lot of similarities to the movie, but just enough differences to keep me interested. The reader is well aware that the boys are being fooled by "WICKED" during the supposed rescue. I liked that.
> 
> Okay...Now, I'm off!
> See ya!



Its in my never-ending queue. Have you read Uglies?


----------



## Lyn W

Why would anyone buy these?
You'd never find them!!!


----------



## johnandjade

no words needed


----------



## johnandjade

children of the corn, jades never seen it?!


----------



## johnandjade

phones gonna die , if I don't make it back i'll say nos da ....


for now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> children of the corn, jades never seen it?!


I think I have a long time ago - is it creepy?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 161679
> 
> 
> no words needed


Pity your name's not Jack!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> phones gonna die , if I don't make it back i'll say nos da ....
> 
> 
> for now


See you soon John!
I've fed the animals!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think I have a long time ago - is it creepy?



wasn't as I remember, was about 6yrs old last I seen it though.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wasn't as I remember, was about 6yrs old last I seen it though.


I'm not sure if I have seen it - the one I saw involving corn was a ghost story I think - something to do with cutting the corn down.
It was years ago when I saw it too.


----------



## Lyn W

There is nothing good on tv tonight it is all rubbish or repeats of rubbish!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> There is nothing good on tv tonight it is all rubbish or repeats of rubbish!




I hardly watch tv, due to that fact. currently watching 'urates' on YouTube... rob dyke just now, seriously strange.... some creepy stuff out there!


----------



## johnandjade

think the one legged pirate is peed off with me, i hid in one of the 9 corners with his bottle of pirate juice!


----------



## johnandjade

jodies smile


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think the one legged pirate is peed off with me, i hid in one of the 9 corners with his bottle of pirate juice!


I thought he was looking Naarrghked


----------



## Lyn W

Good set of gnashers there!


----------



## johnandjade

so apparently the advertising is contagious, even im not safe! ... no glow in the dark toilet seat or russian brides for me ...


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I thought he was looking Naarrghked




tells a good story... spins a yarrrrrhhhnn


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good set of gnashers there!




@mr adam...


CHEESE!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tells a good story... spins a yarrrrrhhhnn


....and he likes to paaarghrty


----------



## johnandjade

jades kipping on the armadillo, i've set up camp on the floor.. or so I thought, my spot got pinched


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so apparently the advertising is contagious, even im not safe! ... no glow in the dark toilet seat or russian brides for me ...
> View attachment 161693


They are watching us!!!!
They know what we talk about and like!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ....and he likes to paaarghrty



his sweater???

aaaarrrrrgyle!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades kipping on the armadillo, i've set up camp on the floor.. or so I thought, my spot got pinched
> View attachment 161694


lazy girl - but an opportunist!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They are watching us!!!!
> They know what we talk about and like!!!




even seen rhod gilbert?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> lazy girl - but an opportunist!!!




you have no idea, she actually crept under the covers and into bed the other night!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you have no idea, she actually crept under the covers and into bed the other night!


aw bless her - she wanted a cuddle!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> even seen rhod gilbert?


the ranting Welshman - oh yes - can only put up with him in small doses


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> his sweater???
> 
> aaaarrrrrgyle!


the pirate used to have a dog - his baaarghhhk was worse than his bite


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> aw bless her - she wanted a cuddle!




try my best here.. 

a cwatch?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> try my best here..
> 
> a cwatch?


almost - a cwtch!
pronounced cootch (oo as in good)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> the ranting Welshman - oh yes - can only put up with him in small doses




that's the chap! john bishop definitely wins though


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> the pirate used to have a dog - his baaarghhhk was worse than his bite




he was in a film once... it was rated arrrrhhhh!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> almost - a cwtch!
> pronounced cootch (oo as in good)




points for effort miss lyn??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> points for effort miss lyn??


definitely! Have 3.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> that's the chap! john bishop definitely wins though


yes - he's very good. I like watching him.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> yes - he's very good. I like watching him.



ever watched kevin bridges? a little different from bishops stories I'll admit but close to home... fills billy connelys shoes rather well


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> definitely! Have 3.




im now fluent with nos da, but ... how do you say good morning? 


... is there welsh for mornooning?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ever watched kevin bridges? a little different from bishops stories I'll admit but close to home... fills billy connelys shoes rather well


....in small doses......


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im now fluent with nos da, but ... how do you say good morning?
> 
> 
> ... is there welsh for mornooning?


Good morning = bore da
good afternoon = prynhawn da
good mornooning could be borenhawn da


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning = bore da
> good afternoon = prynhawn da
> good mornooning could be borenhawn da




im pronounceing in my head as - borin' - hawn- da? 


I'll remember it like that, 'boring hand dad?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im pronounceing in my head as - borin' - hawn- da?
> 
> 
> I'll remember it like that, 'boring hand dad?


boren hown da


----------



## johnandjade

swapped places with jade... shes now on the 'make do' bed with jodie, both happily snoozing away and I've got fluffly back watching jaws


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> swapped places with jade... shes now on the 'make do' bed with jodie, both happily snoozing away and I've got fluffly back watching jaws


da da dadadada da da - you'll never go into the sea again!!!

It's too bloomin' cold to start with - then there's the sewage.
You can't swim in many seas - you just have to go through the motions


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> swapped places with jade... shes now on the 'make do' bed with jodie, both happily snoozing away and I've got fluffly back watching jaws




refresh, jades off to bed.. jodie foster dog remains




... we're gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> da da dadadada da da - you'll never go into the sea again!!!
> 
> It's too bloomin' cold to start with - then there's the sewage.
> You can't swim in many seas you - just have to go through the motions




last time I went swimming in the sea I nearly got arrested! think I posted a pic?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> last time I went swimming in the sea I nearly got arrested! think I posted a pic?


yes you did - it is etched on my brain and still causes me nightmares!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> yes you did - it is etched on my brain and causes me nightmares!!!




along with half the population of largs!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> along with half the population of largs!


We have formed a support group and all go to group therapy.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We have formed a support group and all go to group therapy.




hope it goes swimmingly


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hope it goes swimmingly


We're just coasting along to sea how it goes - but the shock still comes in waves.


----------



## johnandjade

poor jades had to much potato juice, not feeling very well and a bit sicky


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> We're just coasting along to see how it goes - but the shock still comes in waves.




life's a beach!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> poor jades had to much potato juice, not feeling very well and a bit sicky


Oh dear - I hate that feeling!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> life's a beach!


and we have to keep our meetings secret - so we are a covert society.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - I hate that feeling!




be my turn in the... 'boren hown da' ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> and we have to keep our meetings secret - so we are a covert society.




'water' way to go!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 'water' way to go!


You'll have to be more sPacific.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to be more sPacific.




my thoughts have went 'adrift'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my thoughts have went 'adrift'


whatever floats your boat!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> whatever floats your boat!




that singer.. 'boy once ay '


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> that singer.. 'boy once ay '


not Christina Aqua lera?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> not Christina Aqua lera?




!!!! 

I have no response:/, it's going to take a while to soak in


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> !!!!
> 
> I have no response:/, it's going to take a while to soak in


You drip!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You drip!!



splash' in response


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just went to Walmart to get motor oil for my car.
I can't get our buddy Adam out of my mind.
He is a gem amongst the pile of rocks.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just went to Walmart to get motor oil for my car.
> I can't get our buddy Adam out of my mind.
> He is a gem amongst the pile of rocks.



mr ed!!  how was the road trip? mrs ed enjoy the custom bike?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just went to Walmart to get motor oil for my car.
> I can't get our buddy Adam out of my mind.
> He is a gem amongst the pile of rocks.


He is still 'with us' - just not talking to anyone.
- maybe he has lost his voice!
How was your bike trip Ed?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just went to Walmart to get motor oil for my car.
> I can't get our buddy Adam out of my mind.
> He is a gem amongst the pile of rocks.



... or a fossil

every time I open the fridge, he's on my mind as well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I once sent him a fossil.
A very special one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We didn't ride.
She cracked a bone in her shifting toe about a week ago and it still hurts her.
We saw a movie instead.
The REVENANT


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I once sent him a fossil.
> A very special one.


The pooh wasn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I once sent him a fossil.
> A very special one.




Im sure he posted a pic . I think we should all post our selfs and surprise him


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> We didn't ride.
> She cracked a bone in her shifting toe about a week ago and it still hurts her.
> We saw a movie instead.
> The REVENANT


What a shame - good movie though?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The pooh wasn't it?


 sloth?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

His ancient American poop


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We didn't ride.
> She cracked a bone in her shifting toe about a week ago and it still hurts her.
> We saw a movie instead.
> The REVENANT



 after all your work as well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sloth?


well I know I was a bit slow there but no need to be so rude!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Poop.
I was testing his sense of humor.
Of course he passed the test.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> His ancient American poop




dust balls??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sloth has been the best guess.
Some giant plant eating mammal.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> dust balls??


Finally.
A use for my topic.
Thanks buddy.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> His ancient American poop


Must have been quite some ancient American to pass that!


----------



## johnandjade

jaws finished, to the man cave to find another, any suggestions??


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sloth has been the best guess.
> Some giant plant eating mammal.....




armadillo??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> dust balls??


.........and no need to be rude to Ed either!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Must have been quite some ancient American to pass that!




it's easy to communicate with red Indians.... 

you just need to know 'how' ;


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> .........and no need to be rude to Ed either!


May be very well true.
Married life.....


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jaws finished, to the man cave to find another, any suggestions??


Something snappy - Jaws 2?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> May be very well true.
> Married life.....




marriage is like a bank account.....

sometimes you put in, sometimes you take out....


sometimes you just loose interest


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> jaws finished, to the man cave to find another, any suggestions??




The Wraith


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> marriage is like a bank account.....
> 
> sometimes you put in, sometimes you take out....
> 
> 
> sometimes you just loose interest


A good one!


----------



## johnandjade

when I met jade I knew she was mrs right.....

just never knew her full name was ' always bloomin right' !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night gang.
> Thanks for the laugh!


Night Ed enjoy your evening - I'm off to bed soon.
So see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> The Wraith


Is that a horror film?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> The Wraith




love the new pic i'll YouTube the film?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> The Wraith




grrr, no joy


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Is that a horror film?



Nah, I think it'd be action? Though it's from the 80s so I guess it's an 80s movie first

If this works:


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> love the new pic i'll YouTube the film?



I figure if Adam isn't here, it's the next best thing


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Nah, I think it'd be action? Though it's from the 80s so I guess it's an 80s movie first
> 
> If this works:


 Bit violent but looks ok.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Nah, I think it'd be action? Though it's from the 80s so I guess it's an 80s movie first
> 
> If this works:




who are you??


IM CHARLIE SHEEN!!! and don't ever forget it!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I figure if Adam isn't here, it's the next best thing



he'd give me a row if he seen it in family guy


----------



## johnandjade

its subed, but nice and disturbing


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 161733
> its subed, but nice and disturbing



The first one was remade in English, right? 'Quarantine' maybe. Or am I thinking about something else?


----------



## johnandjade

while i was in there I found an old friend, for those of you who haven't seen my seat.... here's fluffly



..fluffly eats second hand chewing gum


----------



## Lyn W

Maybe we should put something in the Lost and Found thread.
Lost mid week - Adam - a half Welsh, half English wit (not to be confused with a half wit)
If found please return to the CDR


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> The first one was remade in English, right? 'Quarantine' maybe. Or am I thinking about something else?




quarantine rings a bell, but think the first was subed as well. only seen the first once, don't really remember much other than wasn't to impressed?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> while i was in there I found an old friend, for those of you who haven't seen my seat.... here's fluffly
> View attachment 161734
> 
> 
> ..fluffly eats second hand chewing gum


He survived the Jodie attack!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we should put something in the Lost and Found thread.
> Lost mid week - Adam - a half Welsh, half English wit (not to be confused with a half wit)
> If found please return to the CDR


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He survived the Josie attack!







barely, still to be operated on


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 161735
> 
> 
> 
> barely, still to be operated on


I think he'll need stiches for that.


----------



## johnandjade

fido's up  , one towle to cover his domain coming up!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think he'll need stiches for that.




he'll 'needle' all the help he can get

i got jodie a 'solid' rubber ball... there's bits all over the house! she would destroy a house brick!


----------



## johnandjade

I feel like a baddy, but needs must, and ob course it's worked...




poor lad, I should have covered him earlier


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he'll 'needle' all the help he can get
> 
> i got jodie a 'solid' rubber ball... there's bits all over the house! she would destroy a house brick!



Are you starting a new thread about this?
For 2 pins I'd come and sort it out for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to say goodnight now,
thanks for the fun John!
Enjoy your next film, and see you tomorrow.
Night night all visitors to CDR.
Take care!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Are you starting a new thread about this?
> For 2 pins I'd come and sort it out for you.




sew it shall be


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to say goodnight now,
> thanks for the fun John!
> Enjoy your next film, and see you tomorrow.
> Night night all visitors to CDR.
> Take care!



boren hown da miss lyn, and nos da. looking forward to not seeing you tomorrow. forest gump up next, change of pace.


----------



## johnandjade

fed up reading the scary bits, now to find forest... not easy at 0200 after a few


----------



## johnandjade

found mr gump, Fidos curtains are up, jade and jodie all tucked uo for the the night... duties over  time to work on having a sore head tomorrow


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we should put something in the Lost and Found thread.
> Lost mid week - Adam - a half Welsh, half English wit (not to be confused with a half wit)
> If found please return to the CDR


I like that!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> fed up reading the scary bits, now to find forest... not easy at 0200 after a few
> View attachment 161739
> View attachment 161740


Mmmmmmmm.....Budweiser always quenches the thirst....I'm enjoying a few myself


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Whew sorry everyone! I can't seem to stay awake these past few days. Turns out I didn't have a cold, I have pneumonia!


I hope you feel better!!!!! Take it easy.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> I never fell. i have heard of runrig, but not actually listened to them. worth a listen?


Absolutely! Get started with these 2 very different pieces. The first one is one of their heartbreakingly beautiful, simple pieces, the other's a little more fierce, about a man who's emmigrated to Canada but comes home every year to cut the peats and finds he's almost as much of an outsider there now as he is in his new country.


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Whew sorry everyone! I can't seem to stay awake these past few days. Turns out I didn't have a cold, I have pneumonia!


That's no fun at all! Better get some rest!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we should put something in the Lost and Found thread.
> Lost mid week - Adam - a half Welsh, half English wit (not to be confused with a half wit)
> If found please return to the CDR




Which one of yous is gonna photoshop a lost poster?


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> jaws finished, to the man cave to find another, any suggestions??



Also, just popped into my head so I'll probably be watching it in a bit

Donnie Brasco


----------



## W Shaw

jaizei said:


> Which one of yous is gonna photoshop a lost poster?


half welsh and half english? Wait... has anyone just looked at the pub?


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Absolutely! Get started with these 2 very different pieces. The first one is one of their heartbreakingly beautiful, simple pieces, the other's a little more fierce, about a man who's emmigrated to Canada but comes home every year to cut the peats and finds he's almost as much of an outsider there now as he is in his new country.




I tried both, hands up though it does do it for me :/.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Which one of yous is gonna photoshop a lost poster?




on it


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Also, just popped into my head so I'll probably be watching it in a bit
> 
> Donnie Brasco




fooogeett about it!!


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> half welsh and half english? Wait... has anyone just looked at the pub?




perhaps the pirate has hijacked him


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Also, just popped into my head so I'll probably be watching it in a bit
> 
> Donnie Brasco




I picked the wrong donnie, frank made me do it


----------



## johnandjade

boren hown da! its d day here, jodie foster dog goes away today going to miss the little tike


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Which one of yous is gonna photoshop a lost poster?


----------



## johnandjade

cigarette paper fact...

the word 'therein' contains ten words without rearranging any of its letters;

the, there, he, in, rein,her, here, ere, herein and therein


----------



## johnandjade

little Fido says hello


----------



## johnandjade

well it's time to wake jade, im hungry 
how to go about it, last time I blasted 'its oh so quiet' at full volume and started jumping on the bed... today im thinking water gun?


----------



## johnandjade

result!




time to get a black eye... again


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> boren hown da! its d day here, jodie foster dog goes away today going to miss the little tike
> View attachment 161752


Bore da John
Not as much as she's going to miss you --- and your bed!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well it's time to wake jade, im hungry
> how to go about it, last time I blasted 'its oh so quiet' at full volume and started jumping on the bed... today im thinking water gun?


Death wish?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 161753


well its a good start - but we could end up with a giant skeleton, and not sure we have enough room I'll see if I can find his photo.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Bore da John
> Not as much as she's going to miss you --- and your bed!



tis true, I've been on the armadillo the last 3 nights!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Death wish?




I like to keep things interesting, i may be nasty but it's never boring


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> well its a good start - but we could end up with a giant skeleton, and not sure we have enough room I'll see if I can find his photo.




or saturn!


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I like to keep things interesting, i may be nasty but it's never boring


yes - I prefer variety when someone's being mean to me too!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 161764




a true rolling stone


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> yes - I prefer variety when someone's being mean to me too!




she came through before i had the chance sent her back through though/)


----------



## johnandjade

just got jade again.. she's in the shower so I got the water gun full of cold water  

.. gonna be another night on the sofa for me!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just got jade again.. she's in the shower so I got the water gun full of cold water
> 
> .. gonna be another night on the sofa for me!


You like to live dangerously don't you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You like to live dangerously don't you?




ach she loves it, 

..I hope!


----------



## johnandjade

they made me do it...


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fed up reading the scary bits, now to find forest... not easy at 0200 after a few
> View attachment 161739
> View attachment 161740


Where did you get your dvd shelving from John? - could do with some f that for my nephews collection.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> they made me do it...


I love that version - prefer it to tears for fears.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Where did you get your dvd shelving from John? - could do with some f that for my nephews collection.




the chap we bought the house from left it up, an added bonus. he also left, fridge, washing machine, and tumble dryer! think its an ikea number


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the chap we bought the house from left it up, an added bonus. he also left, fridge, washing machine, and tumble dryer! think its an ikea number


That was a good start for you then - all helps when buying a house.
Will check Ikea - he just had boxes everywhere.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> I picked the wrong donnie, frank made me do it
> View attachment 161751



Have you watched the "sequel"? I've started it I dont know many times but haven't actually watched it all.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Have you watched the "sequel"? I've started it I dont know many times but haven't actually watched it all.




I haven't, worth a shot?


----------



## johnandjade

well that's my auld dear coming to get jodie


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Its in my never-ending queue. Have you read Uglies?


Haven't even heard of it. Have you read it yet? any good?


----------



## johnandjade

microwaved last nights veg pakora


----------



## johnandjade

if your Scottish in the kitchen and American in the living room what are you in the bathroom???

.. 'your a peein'


----------



## johnandjade

statistical speaking 6 out of 7 dwarfs are not happy


----------



## Prairie Mom

Speeding through the few pages I missed in this thread. John and Lyn, your water related puns nearly killed me!!!

Off to a busy day. Time to round up some kids and get them in the bath.

Have a good day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi friends
Sorry I've been missing, I pretty sick
How is everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends
> Sorry I've been missing, I pretty sick
> How is everyone?


Sorry to here you're ill Noel.
I hope you'll soon be feeling much better!
Make sure you take care of yourself to fully recover.

Everyone here Ok that we know of
Not heard from @meech008 for a while so hope she's OK after her pneumonia.
- still no word from Adam so we don't know how he is!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well that's my auld dear coming to get jodie


Bye Jodie - be a good girl!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> I haven't, worth a shot?



I've never gotten far enough/paid enough attention to make a judgement but the Internet tells me it's horrible - though that hasn't dissuaded me in the past.


----------



## Lyn W

Hellooee!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And goodbye


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hellooee!!!


Hi Lyn *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> And goodbye


That was quick


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn *waves*





ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello



Hi Ed and Noel
sorry I missed you both - had ironing to do!!
It's been very quiet everywhere on the forum, but then I suppose your evening's are just beginning after your busy days.
No - one from the European side about tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's definitely quiet on the forum tonight


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> It's definitely quiet on the forum tonight


I'm also not getting all alerts so I'll have to have a look at my settings to see if I've changed something.
Everyone must have had a busy weekend and are either catching up with themselves or too tired.
I think John had a late night/early morning again last night so he'll be in bed!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I'm also not getting all alerts so I'll have to have a look at my settings to see if I've changed something.
> Everyone must have had a busy weekend and are either catching up with themselves or too tired.
> I think John had a late night/early morning again last night so he'll be in bed!!


I know the feeling
My husband was sick last week while I was extremely busy at work


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I know the feeling
> My husband was sick last week while I was extremely busy at work


So have you caught the same bug as your hubby?
Good of him to share


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> So have you caught the same bug as your hubby?
> Good of him to share


I think so *sneezes*
He so sweet to share, huh?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I think so *sneezes*
> He so sweet to share, huh?


Bless you!
(Touch wood) since I had tonsillitis a few months I've not had any colds/coughs this winter,
I usually catch them in work.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thank you! 
That's great!


----------



## meech008

Hello Roomies!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Meech! 
*waves*


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello Roomies!!!


Hi meech
How are you?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech
> How are you?


I'm so much better!! I had a rough time. Once my antibiotics were in long enough and I started clinicals back. I thought I was going to die lol. It was all I could do to drive home after and stay awake to do homework for class. I've still got a rough cough but after a good weekend of pretty much solid sleep and meds I feel so much better. Even better than that, I graduate in TWO days!!! They moved up our date! 
How is everyone doing? I hear we have a missing Adam? Did the Internet run out again?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm so much better!! I had a rough time. Once my antibiotics were in long enough and I started clinicals back. I thought I was going to die lol. It was all I could do to drive home after and stay awake to do homework for class. I've still got a rough cough but after a good weekend of pretty much solid sleep and meds I feel so much better. Even better than that, I graduate in TWO days!!! They moved up our date!
> How is everyone doing? I hear we have a missing Adam? Did the Internet run out again?


Glad to hear you're almost better, and that's great news about the graduation!!
I think most people are Ok- poor Noel is recovering from a dreaded lurgy too.
Yes Adam has left us it seems - not internet he just posted a strange message
saying he was done with the forum, thanks and bye!
He's not replying to PMs or emails - still logging in but not posting.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I'm so much better!! I had a rough time. Once my antibiotics were in long enough and I started clinicals back. I thought I was going to die lol. It was all I could do to drive home after and stay awake to do homework for class. I've still got a rough cough but after a good weekend of pretty much solid sleep and meds I feel so much better. Even better than that, I graduate in TWO days!!! They moved up our date!
> How is everyone doing? I hear we have a missing Adam? Did the Internet run out again?


No, he just suddenly said goodbye and signed off. He's been seen quietly lurking a little, but no conversations. My personal theory (based on nothing in particular) is that he finally got burned out being on here so much and needed a break for some down time. Of course I could be COMPLETELY wrong. Just my 2 bits. 
But it DID sound like a permanent departure.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> No, he just suddenly said goodbye and signed off. He's been seen quietly lurking a little, but no conversations. My personal theory (based on nothing in particular) is that he finally got burned out being on here so much and needed a break for some down time. Of course I could be COMPLETELY wrong. Just my 2 bits.
> But it DID sound like a permanent departure.


Yes it did...so out of the blue, but the more I've thought about it the more I think I remember him saying ages ago that he would just suddenly leave one day. And he has


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye folks.
> Done with forum for at least a bit
> Will return if Tidgy needs anything.
> Thanks for all the laughs my friends.
> Bye bye.


Adam  Tidgy isn't the only one who needs you, we all do. If I had known that I would have friends like you and Lyn and John and all of the other lovely people here when I started on this forum I would have laughed. It hurts to lose a friend and not know why, or if it's something I've done. I hope that you're okay, and that you decide to return. You have a lot of people here that look forward to speaking with you and are worried about you. We love you! We love Wifey! And we adore Tidgy.......please come back


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Yes it did...so out of the blue, but the more I've thought about it the more I think I remember him saying ages ago that he would just suddenly leave one day. And he has


  that makes me sad


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> No, he just suddenly said goodbye and signed off. He's been seen quietly lurking a little, but no conversations. My personal theory (based on nothing in particular) is that he finally got burned out being on here so much and needed a break for some down time. Of course I could be COMPLETELY wrong. Just my 2 bits.
> But it DID sound like a permanent departure.





Lyn W said:


> Yes it did...so out of the blue, but the more I've thought about it the more I think I remember him saying ages ago that he would just suddenly leave one day. And he has


That breaks my heart.......why would he just leave like that? I really care about him


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> That breaks my heart.......why would he just leave like that? I really care about him


It's a mystery for sure.
I haven't tried contacting him myself but hoping that by respecting his wishes for time out, he will just pop back in one day as suddenly as he left.


----------



## Lyn W

So sudden he didn't even announce the winner for December!!!
(I think it must be John though)


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> So sudden he didn't even announce the winner for December!!!
> (I think it must be John though)


Sent you a pm


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Sent you a pm


replied!!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and grab some sleep now but hope you all enjoy the rest of your Sunday evening
and have a good Monday. Some much sooner than others!! I really don't like Mondays
or any other morning come to think of it!!

Anyway take care and I'll hopefully see you here after work!!
Nos da


----------



## Lyn W

@meech008 
In case I don't speak to you before, Meech,
Congratulations on your graduation!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> @meech008
> In case I don't speak to you before, Meech,
> Congratulations on your graduation!!
> View attachment 161863


You're the best Lyn!!! It's been a long road and I'm very excited!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi friends
> Sorry I've been missing, I pretty sick
> How is everyone?




hope you're feeling better


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends present and absent. glad to hear your feeling better meech . hope everyone had a great weekend. just heard on the news that david bowie has died from cancer 

make sure you tie your shoe laces nice and tight folks, don't want them flying of while kicking mondays butt!


----------



## dmmj

there must be no tortoises in here.


----------



## dmmj

you know for someone who has a device that travels through time and space dr. who spends an awful lot of time in London. don't you think?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.

Let me remind us all that Adam left once before.....And came back with this COLD DARK ROOM.

Imagine how much time he must have spent on this place tallying up how many posts each of us had and figuring out points, etc. If any of that was even true, and I assume it was. It is beyond my comprehension. 
He knows things like who has the most likes and who has the second to like ten most. Right off the top of his head!
He was more correct about the calendar votes than the administrator counting them. 
He is usually the first or one of the first to welcome each new member and the first to drag them a helpful link about the care of their tortoise. 
He remember names, spouses and friends names. Birthdays and who is sick.
He engages in the most boring of conversations if he thinks that it is something that is important to you.
And he is always there with a joke.

I need a break just from typing this posting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is anyone else over the flu, but still coughing for about two months?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll see myself out.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else over the flu, but still coughing for about two months?


I've not had the flu and coughs DO last forever but 2 months is a little long for a cough to linger


----------



## meech008

Last day of clinical today EVER!!!!!!! No more working for free!!!'


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else over the flu, but still coughing for about two months?


I agree w meech- that seems like a long time for a cough to linger.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Last day of clinical today EVER!!!!!!! No more working for free!!!'


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thank you!!! I GRADUATE TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Thank you!!! I GRADUATE TOMORROW!!!!!


Cool.
Congratulations!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning.
It's cool and sunny here.


----------



## AZtortMom

It's pretty cool here too. Sun isn't up yet


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else over the flu, but still coughing for about two months?


When I was first diagnosed with asthma, one of my main symptoms was a lingering cough. I never knew I had asthma until my 40s when it gradually got worse. Have you seen a doc about your cough?


----------



## Moozillion

It's downright COLD over here: we had a frost last night  and my birdbath is frozen!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's still lingering in the 40s here.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool.
> Congratulations!!


Thank you! I'm gonna be celebrating HARD tomorrow after our final! You guys will know when it's over haha


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Thank you! I'm gonna be celebrating HARD tomorrow after our final! You guys will know when it's over haha


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> there must be no tortoises in here.


Only hibernating torts allowed - its too cold and dark!!!


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> you know for someone who has a device that travels through time and space dr. who spends an awful lot of time in London. don't you think?


...........and in Wales!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> you know for someone who has a device that travels through time and space dr. who spends an awful lot of time in London. don't you think?


Nah...no worse than Star Fleet headquarters being in San Francisco and everyone but the token Scotsman speaking in American accents. The Doctor does talk about why he loves Earth often and makes fun of Americans in more than one episode. -Every Alien is allowed to have their preferences


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Let me remind us all that Adam left once before.....And came back with this COLD DARK ROOM.
> 
> Imagine how much time he must have spent on this place tallying up how many posts each of us had and figuring out points, etc. If any of that was even true, and I assume it was. It is beyond my comprehension.
> He knows things like who has the most likes and who has the second to like ten most. Right off the top of his head!
> He was more correct about the calendar votes than the administrator counting them.
> He is usually the first or one of the first to welcome each new member and the first to drag them a helpful link about the care of their tortoise.
> He remember names, spouses and friends names. Birthdays and who is sick.
> He engages in the most boring of conversations if he thinks that it is something that is important to you.
> And he is always there with a joke.
> 
> I need a break just from typing this posting.


Maybe you're right Ed, but still very sudden and strange for someone usually so thoughtful and considerate.
Hopefully all will be revealed in time.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll see myself out.


Touch wood I've avoided colds and coughs so far this winter.
See you later Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Last day of clinical today EVER!!!!!!! No more working for free!!!'


Hoooraaaayyy!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> It's cool and sunny here.


Very cold but some sun here today
A very welcome change!!!
Not going to last though


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends present and absent. glad to hear your feeling better meech . hope everyone had a great weekend. just heard on the news that david bowie has died from cancer
> 
> make sure you tie your shoe laces nice and tight folks, don't want them flying of while kicking mondays butt!


Hi John - yes RIP David Bowie. Great showman! Great songs!


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> Nah...no worse than Star Fleet headquarters being in San Francisco and everyone but the token Scotsman speaking in American accents. The Doctor does talk about why he loves Earth often and makes fun of Americans in more than one episode. -Every Alien is allowed to have their preferences


I guess Mr Sulu is invisible to you?


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> I guess Mr Sulu is invisible to you?


OH!!! Dang! A woman knows when she has been bettered!!!! The groveling will shortly commence.


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> OH!!! Dang! A woman knows when she has been bettered!!!! The groveling will shortly commence.


let us not forget chekov. groveling not necessary


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> let us not forget chekov.


...like salt in the wounds


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> When I was first diagnosed with asthma, one of my main symptoms was a lingering cough. I never knew I had asthma until my 40s when it gradually got worse. Have you seen a doc about your cough?


No. but I'll bring it up the next time I'm there. Soon.
Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you're right Ed, but still very sudden and strange for someone usually so thoughtful and considerate.
> Hopefully all will be revealed in time.


Maybe it's a social experiment?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's a social experiment?


I'm not sure I like the idea of being an involuntary guinea pig!
But then again what the heck - what the eye doesn't see the heart doesn't grieve over.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll run inside the big wire wheel voluntarily. But I guess that would make me a hamster. Close enough?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Everybody hear about this?
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/11/entertainment/david-bowie-death/

I can't even choose what song to post in honor...sigh...
Starman, Five Years, Ziggy Stardust, Young Americans, Space Oddity?? Ugh...there's even more than these!

Maybe Space Oddity is appropriate for references about looking down at the Earth and its recent fantastic appearance in The Secret Life of Walter Mitty."





I think I'll also post his song with Queen "Under Pressure" -singing this song at the top of my lungs has gotten me through some grumpy moments




p.s. Vanilla ice stole the baseline and was sued by Queen and David Bowie for credits and royalties, so no mocking please.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd like to know how he made it to 69!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Speaking of David Bowie and Star Trek. Does everyone know who he is/was (sniff!) married to?



Iman aka the awesome alien in Star Trek 6: The Undiscovered Country






I saw a cute interview where they told that they were set up on a blind date by their hairdresser. I always thought that was kind of fun and quirky.


----------



## Lyn W

Iman I believe she was a model first wasn't she.



ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to know how he made it to 69!!


He certainly led a very colourful life in his early years - in more ways than one.
I saw him in concert about 3 times,


----------



## Lyn W

I am taking my nephew out for dinner now so will pop back in a couple of hours.
See you all later.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Iman I believe she was a model first wasn't she.
> 
> 
> He certainly led a very colourful life in his early years - in more ways than one.
> I saw him in concert about 3 times.


[/QUOTE]
oh....so jealous of you, Lyn!!!

Yes, agreed. Colorful life in the early years like every other musician at the time, but lovely family man for decades.

Yes, Iman is a famous supermodel also famous International Human Rights Activists. She was one of the very first people to speak out against Female...mutilation in Africa. The Bowies  are a super cool little family!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I am taking my nephew out for dinner now so will pop back in a couple of hours.
> See you all later.


Have fun!!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Last day of clinical today EVER!!!!!!! No more working for free!!!'




get in!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 161909




is that mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...........and in Wales!!




... and Glasgow!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's a social experiment?




I actually thought that as well!


----------



## johnandjade

what a fun day , left all the sales to the new 3 guys... they were still working when i left! 3 guys cant handle what i was doing by myself, man that place will miss me  

early night for me tonight, still suffering from Saturday:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> is that mr ed


Make him 6'2" and ad about 40 pounds.
And then not too far off.


----------



## johnandjade

shall say nos da, only 2000 but my bed is calling. won't see you all tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> is that mr ed


You cruisin' for a bruisin' John?!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ... and Glasgow!


See he does get about in that Tardis of his!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> shall say nos da, only 2000 but my bed is calling. won't see you all tomorrow


Night John sleep well,
Won't see you tomorrow either!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Bought a new watch.... Now it's driving me mad!!!!

All I can here is "tick tick tick tick" as the second hand goes around.
You don't notice it in the day but at night it is very annoying.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Bought a new watch.... Now it's driving me mad!!!!
> 
> All I can here is "tick tick tick tick" as the second hand goes around.
> You don't notice it in the day but at night it is very annoying.


Just tick tick tick?
You should let the Nazis have it - they have vays of making it tock!

I love a clock ticking - find it very relaxing!


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone


Hi meech not many people about anywhere on the forum this evening.
Managing to contain your excitement about tomorrow?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech not many people about anywhere on the forum this evening.
> Managing to contain your excitement about tomorrow?


I'm trying!  one more exam stays in my way between complete ecstasy how was your day?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm trying!  one more exam stays in my way between complete ecstasy how was your day?


Not too bad thanks usual school stuff,
I was taking my nephew out for a meal this evening - but he treated me instead as a thank you for Xmas and New year so that was very nice.

Lots of luck with the exam, not that you'll need it! You have worked very hard to get this far so deserve to pass with flying colours!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go to bed now. I was on here very late (for me) last night - then slept late this morning.
So a little earlier for me tonight.
Enjoy the rest of your Monday afternoon/evening,
and have a great Tuesday - which is fast approaching the UK!
Have a memorable day tomorrow @meech008 (or not - depending on your celebrations!!)
I'll be thinking of you and will speak to you soon I hope.
Hope everyone else has a good day too.
Take care all and night night!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks usual school stuff,
> I was taking my nephew out for a meal this evening - but he treated me instead as a thank you for Xmas and New year so that was very nice.
> 
> Lots of luck with the exam, not that you'll need it! You have worked very hard to get this far so deserve to pass with flying colours!


Thanks Lyn! That was so nice of your nephew  that must have been a nice surprise


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I have to go to bed now. I was on here very late (for me) last night - then slept late this morning.
> So a little earlier for me tonight.
> Enjoy the rest of your Monday afternoon/evening,
> and have a great Tuesday - which is fast approaching the UK!
> Have a memorable day tomorrow @meech008 (or not - depending on your celebrations!!)
> I'll be thinking of you and will speak to you soon I hope.
> Hope everyone else has a good day too.
> Take care all and night night!


Nos da Lyn!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thanks Lyn! That was so nice of your nephew  that must have been a nice surprise


It was he rarely says thanks for anything without prompting so a step forward as well as a surprise.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Nos da Lyn!!


Nos da ich i !


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Everybody hear about this?
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/11/entertainment/david-bowie-death/
> 
> I can't even choose what song to post in honor...sigh...
> Starman, Five Years, Ziggy Stardust, Young Americans, Space Oddity?? Ugh...there's even more than these!
> 
> Maybe Space Oddity is appropriate for references about looking down at the Earth and its recent fantastic appearance in The Secret Life of Walter Mitty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll also post his song with Queen "Under Pressure" -singing this song at the top of my lungs has gotten me through some grumpy moments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Vanilla ice stole the baseline and was sued by Queen and David Bowie for credits and royalties, so no mocking please.



And then Jedward brought everyone together


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you crazy cats  another stress free day for me today .

hope everything goes well today meech! enjoy it and congrats


----------



## johnandjade

i'll be singing my way to work today


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i'll be singing my way to work today


And I'll be on my 5th BUD !and a great night !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Low 60s or high 50s and raining lightly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I ordered some motorcycle pootpegs and levers from a company based in China. I got the box on the third day!! China Post.
How can China be so much more efficient than the U.S. mail?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lesson for the day:
If you sleep with a puppy. Wear shorts to bed!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> I
> How can China be so much more efficient than the U.S. mail?


Um…just being realistic here…China has Chinese employees?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

...Sure IS a lot of room in here today!
I'll just stretch out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Um…just being realistic here…China has Chinese employees?


And Chinese order takers and sorters and couriers and pilots and Chinese airplanes. 3 days.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I recently sent a package across the "pond".
After five days, it STILL hadn't left the East coast of the U.S.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I recently sent a package across the "pond".
> After five days, it STILL hadn't left the East coast of the U.S.


It went the scenic route!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> It went the scenic route!!


Sounds right to me


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds right to me


H Noel how are you feeling today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> H Noel how are you feeling today?


Hey Lyn 
A little better, how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hey Lyn
> A little better, how are you?


Glad to hear that and hope you are soon fully recovered - but it does take time,
I'm good thanks - just tired.
I have outdoor activities with my class tomorrow so we're having a good walk
-hopefully that will blow the cobwebs away!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And I'll be on my 5th BUD !and a great night !




bud number one about to opened


----------



## johnandjade

i have a friend called adam,

who went missing in action,

whither i'm sober or p!s#ed, 

his company i miss...

if he's lurking I hope he'll read this.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And I'll be on my 5th BUD !and a great night !




here's to you gramps!




the good thing about walking home, even if it is pitch black!


----------



## johnandjade

well jades away throwing straws at the pizza tonight so i I done some OT... got paid £18 to eat noodles  

after one day of leaving sales to the new guy's thats the sales team asking me to do them again  (dusts shoulder) not doing it though


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> here's to you gramps!
> View attachment 162045
> 
> 
> 
> the good thing about walking home, even if it is pitch black!


So you don't catch the bus - you get the Bud!!
Hi John hope you had a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well jades away throwing straws at the pizza tonight so i I done some OT... got paid £18 to eat noodles
> 
> after one day of leaving sales to the new guy's thats the sales team asking me to do them again  (dusts shoulder) not doing it though


Well their work obviously not up to scratch!
About time they realised what a good worker you are and coughed up with a pay rise!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> So you don't catch the bus - you get the Bud!!
> Hi John hope you had a good day!




hate public transport, i opt to walk around 5-6 miles every day rather than bus it. head phones on, talk to you guys and dolls ... it's therapy


----------



## johnandjade

how's miss womblyn??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how's miss womblyn??


Good thanks John - plodding on!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well their work obviously not up to scratch!
> About time they realised what a good worker you are and coughed up with a pay rise!




I'm sub contract in :/


----------



## Lyn W

You OK?
Recovered from the weekend?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks John - plodding on!!




wibbling on


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You OK?
> Recovered from the weekend?




yeah  was out like the light in here last night, first I actually have slept in bed in bed for about 3-4 days!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah  was out like the light in here last night, first I actually have slept in bed in bed for about 3-4 days!


I love my bed!
It's really comfy!
I just find it impossible to have early nights
Never get to bed before midnight - always find something to do.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love my bed!
> It's really comfy!
> I just find it impossible to have early nights
> Never get to bed before midnight - always find something to do.




I'm just have trouble sleeping sometimes, so give up and just dose on the armadillo. we have a super king size, a year in and novilty still hasn't wore off


----------



## johnandjade

i




someone was kind enough to leave these in a car for me


----------



## johnandjade

I miss my pal  going to put on the cold dark compilation.. all suggestions welcome! 

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam has really created an amazing collection of souls in here, all these songs remind me off you all in one way or another


----------



## johnandjade

cigarette paper fact... scientists have evidence that jellyfish have been roaming our oceans for about 500 million years!

.... bet they thought they would be used as luminous frisbees though!  


(flings a few)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i
> View attachment 162046
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was kind enough to leave these in a car for me


I bought some of those after the last heavy snow we had in Wales - it hasn't snowed since!

They must have heard you talking about slipping on ice the other day.


----------



## johnandjade

looks, well feels around... 

empty room..



PARP!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I bought some of those after the last heavy snow we had in Wales - it hasn't snowed since!
> 
> They must have heard you talking about slipping on ice the other day.




any good?


----------



## johnandjade

sorry miss lyn!


----------



## johnandjade

james, 'sit down' ... sums up what mr adams created perfectly I think 


... wibble


----------



## Lyn W

I just thought my laptop was broken.
Battery was low so plugged it in to re charge but it still went dead as dodo.
Removed battery and put it back in but nothing.
Turns out I had plugged in wrong lead - phew!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> any good?


Don't know not had enough snow or ice to try them.
Reminds me I'm going to get my snow boots out for walk tomorrow, they are fleece lined so should have toastie toes.
Much warmer than wellies!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry miss lyn!


excused!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I just thought my laptop was broken.
> Battery was low so plugged it in to re charge but it still went dead as dodo.
> Removed battery and put it back in but nothing.
> Turns out I had plugged in wrong lead - phew!!




just don't fall asleep on it again! you'll end up typing like tidgy! 


hhdidodjshsuzbsnsoooyytdxb


.. I think it's tort talk for 'check mate'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't know not had enough snow or ice to try them.
> Reminds me I'm going to get my snow boots out for walk tomorrow, they are fleece lined so should have toastie toes.
> Much warmer than wellies!!




i got a pair of tresspass snow boots recently, NOT waterproof and only lasted a week :/. 

hope you have more luck!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> excused!




it was the one legged pirate ... honestly!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I miss my pal  going to put on the cold dark compilation.. all suggestions welcome!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


For Adam?
How about


----------



## johnandjade

cheered up already


adam who??


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> For Adam?
> How about




and so it shall be!


----------



## johnandjade

done


----------



## Lyn W

or


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> or




now we're talking!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello guys.
How are you all?
My trampolining coach made me do the dreaded move today 
.... Pike front somersault 
Anything with a pike in I hate.

Any ways, I over rotated and flew shoulder first into a mat 

How has your day been?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys.
> How are you all?
> My trampolining coach made me do the dreaded move today
> .... Pike front somersault
> Anything with a pike in I hate.
> 
> Any ways, I over rotated and flew shoulder first into a mat
> 
> How has your day been?




any injuries to add to the ever growing list?? 

how are pip and squeek?


----------



## Lyn W

Then there's


----------



## johnandjade

miss womblyn, the t shirt arrived!! I'll find some high heels and post a pic lol... just aswell jades out! she already wants me committed


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Then there's




wonder if he's got a CD collection of bob mar'leeee?


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> any injuries to add to the ever growing list??
> 
> how are pip and squeek?


No injuries from today... Touch wood.
However, yesterday I was doing a scorpion and as I dropped my leg, I hit the sofa and scraped some skin off of my shin and bruised it 

Pip and Squeak are busy making a huge mess as I've just cleaned them out for the first time. 

How are you and Fido?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Anything with a pike in I hate.
> 
> Any ways, I over rotated and flew shoulder first into a mat
> 
> How has your day been?


Does that include lakes? I wouldn't swim in one with pike in it - they bite!!
Hope Matt was OK and didn't mind you landing on him.
Not too many bruises for either of you I hope!!
I'm fine thank you - but only because I haven't been doing Pike front somersaults.
How are Pip and Squeak doing?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> No injuries from today... Touch wood.
> However, yesterday I was doing a scorpion and as I dropped my leg, I hit the sofa and scraped some skin off of my shin and bruised it
> 
> Pip and Squeak are busy making a huge mess as I've just cleaned them out for the first time.
> 
> How are you and Fido?




I really do think you need a bubble wrap boiler suit!! mess is good, means they are getting cozy in making themselves at home


all good here thanks, Fido in his 'cave', i'll try snap a pic..


----------



## johnandjade

Fido bum,




...had to add a'curtian' to the outside of his window as has been on a mission to get though it :/


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> Fido bum,
> View attachment 162053
> View attachment 162054
> 
> 
> ...had to add a'curtian' to the outside of his window as has been on a mission to get though it :/


Awee he's so cute!

Love the huge enclosure and his little cave. 

Still making improvements to spuds enclosure but all the plants die so I need to get fake ones, however, I can't quite bring myself to pay £10-£15 EACH for a plant.
Also need to order a background.
I will get there one day


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Awee he's so cute!
> 
> Love the huge enclosure and his little cave.
> 
> Still making improvements to spuds enclosure but all the plants die so I need to get fake ones, however, I can't quite bring myself to pay £10-£15 EACH for a plant.
> Also need to order a background.
> I will get there one day




I found amazon is alot cheeper than nasty pets at home for them. though it is a gamble as you cant inspect it first. I don't think anyone is ever truly finished tinkering with enclosures, you're not alone


----------



## johnandjade

perfect day.... bowie popped up still strange to think! 2 legends gone in the space of a week 


ohhh but hold the bus!!!! layla just came on!!!   happy days 



... my neighbors really must hate me!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Awee he's so cute!
> 
> Love the huge enclosure and his little cave.
> 
> Still making improvements to spuds enclosure but all the plants die so I need to get fake ones, however, I can't quite bring myself to pay £10-£15 EACH for a plant.
> Also need to order a background.
> I will get there one day


Paint your own with glass paint on the outside .


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Yellow Turtle01

johnandjade said:


> Fido bum,
> View attachment 162053
> View attachment 162054
> 
> 
> ...had to add a'curtian' to the outside of his window as has been on a mission to get though it :/


You finished it? It looks really nice


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>





WOW!!! thats a good Cheshire impression!


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You finished it? It looks really nice




nope lol, got some jade and spider clones growing to add in . 

still have to dress it, add doors underneath and frame top. 

2nd level still on the cards as well


----------



## Lyn W

Just thought of another one





Not all lyrics apply, but the chorus is apt!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just thought of another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all lyrics apply, but the chorus is apt!!




I cant, I simply cant!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Hi Del how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

the sentence; the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog, uses every letter in the English alphabet. 

we all know that one though


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I cant, I simply cant!!


Not even with all those nifty moves?


----------



## johnandjade

stairway


----------



## johnandjade

.. wonder how meech is, throwing the hat up in the air by now i'll bet


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not even with all those nifty moves?




especially due to


----------



## johnandjade

ok, here we are...quite fitting that 'im going slightly mad' is playing


----------



## johnandjade

an as if the forum needs anymore...miss lyn as requested joking as it ma have been...


----------



## johnandjade

I shall go to the ball!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ok, here we are...quite fitting that 'im going slightly mad' is playing
> View attachment 162059


very fetching!!!


----------



## johnandjade

a group of geese on the ground is called a 'gaggle' , a group of geese in the air is called a 'wedge' or a 'skein'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> an as if the forum needs anymore...miss lyn as requested joking as it ma have been...
> View attachment 162060


Very............fetching the ambulance NOW!!!


----------



## johnandjade

heels put back carfully in place so as not having to explain to the mrs!


----------



## johnandjade

.. always put my foot in it


----------



## Lyn W

Is that a Blackadder avatar John?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Very............fetching the ambulance NOW!!!




i have a nice white jacket too you know, can never undo the zip though!


----------



## meech008

i did a thing today......:


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Very............fetching the ambulance NOW!!!




oh my! . remember you posted before, mines is national express... I swear it's a glimpse at my future


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> View attachment 162061
> i did a thing today......:




YASSSSS!!!!! never doubted it meech!! well done you


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Is that a Blackadder avatar John?



wibble!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Is that a Blackadder avatar John?


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> looks, well feels around...
> 
> empty room..
> 
> 
> 
> PARP!!!




Hi John!!!


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Hi John!!!




waves... allo!!! how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> View attachment 162061
> i did a thing today......:


Wow meech that is fantastic!!! Congratulations on your outstanding achievement !!
Never doubted your ability for one minute and neither did anyone else it seems.
Absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> waves... allo!!! how are you?



grand, thanks! Off work early and may get to see some elk, then home to set up a humidifier for Ronan. Then out again for research meeting. Busy day, so it is! I posted some Dougie Maclean over in the changing the world thread, in case you're interested.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wow meech that is fantastic!!! Congratulations on your outstanding achievement !!
> Never doubted your ability for one minute and neither did anyone else it seems.
> Absolutely wonderful!!!




hear hear!!!


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> View attachment 162061
> i did a thing today......:



Fair play to ya! Lot of hard work in that piece of paper!


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh I do love the grumpy cat


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> grand, thanks! Off work early and may get to see some elk, then home to set up a humidifier for Ronan. Then out again for research meeting. Busy day, so it is! I posted some Dougie Maclean over in the changing the world thread, in case you're interested.




I'll give it a listen. sounds like you're on to a winner today don't forget pics here if you do!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> YASSSSS!!!!! never doubted it meech!! well done you


Thank you!!!! I'm so speechless right now. I can't believe it's all over  next challenge, certification test on Tuesday!


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> I'll give it a listen. sounds like you're on to a winner today don't forget pics here if you do!



Definitely!


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Fair play to ya! Lot of hard work in that piece of paper!




above and beyond, our meech kicked bottom!!!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh I do love the grumpy cat
> View attachment 162062




I'm using this line tomorrow!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Wow meech that is fantastic!!! Congratulations on your outstanding achievement !!
> Never doubted your ability for one minute and neither did anyone else it seems.
> Absolutely wonderful!!!


Thank you so much!! I even received an award for outstanding clinical excellence. All of my clinical sites voted on me  the teachers said it was the first time the site votes were almost unanimous.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thank you!!!! I'm so speechless right now. I can't believe it's all over  next challenge, certification test on Tuesday!


You'll be fine!!
Very proud of you - they'll be queuing up to offer you jobs!!


----------



## meech008

W Shaw said:


> Fair play to ya! Lot of hard work in that piece of paper!


Thank you!! There IS a lot of hard work in that paper  it was by far the most difficult 18 months of my life but I'm so glad I stuck it through.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you!!!! I'm so speechless right now. I can't believe it's all over  next challenge, certification test on Tuesday!




no problem, just a formality! its all roses from here  take a bow maam!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> You'll be fine!!
> Very proud of you - they'll be queuing up to offer you jobs!!


Fingers crossed on the job!! The market is rough here


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> no problem, just a formality! its all roses from here  take a bow maam!


*bows*


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you so much!! I even received an award for outstanding clinical excellence. All of my clinical sites voted on me  the teachers said it was the first time the site votes were almost unanimous.




speaks volumes meech! well done you!! . I got a big ol' smile on my face for you! seriously well done top of your game and don't forget it


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thank you so much!! I even received an award for outstanding clinical excellence. All of my clinical sites voted on me  the teachers said it was the first time the site votes were almost unanimous.


Brilliant and very well deserved, meech Ben and your family must be thrilled for you.
We all are here!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you!! There IS a lot of hard work in that paper  it was by far the most difficult 18 months of my life but I'm so glad I stuck it through.




time to reap what you sow, the only way is up!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> speaks volumes meech! well done you!! . I got a big ol' smile on my face for you! seriously well done top of your game and don't forget it


You guys are the best! I couldn't wait to tell y'all


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Fingers crossed on the job!! The market is rough here




now you got the paper to back it up! flying colours as well


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Fingers crossed on the job!! The market is rough here


You have made a very big impression on people so I'm sure they'll remember you when something comes up.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Brilliant and very well deserved, meech Ben and your family must be thrilled for you.
> We all are here!


My family and Ben are thrilled and so proud. I'm so proud. I never thought I'd be here


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You guys are the best! I couldn't wait to tell y'all


I have been thinking of you and wondering how your day has been - so very happy for you!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You guys are the best! I couldn't wait to tell y'all




we'r all proud and happy as . never had a doubt, you earned it and it's fantastic that they reckonised it  a nice bonus well erned


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You have made a very big impression on people so I'm sure they'll remember you when something comes up.



hear hear! don't even need to wait for it to come up, they'll be chasing you!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> My family and Ben are thrilled and so proud. I'm so proud. I never thought I'd be here



pish posh, you knew you rocked it . don't doubt it, you earned it!


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> View attachment 162061
> i did a thing today......:


Congrats!!


----------



## johnandjade

jades home so it's dinner time for me now, nos da friends and i'll see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## johnandjade

mmech, enjoy the celibrations


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades home so it's dinner time for me now, nos da friends and i'll see you on the dark side of the moon


Night John enjoy the rest of the night and see you soon
Take care!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Hi Del how are you?


Hi 
Great. We just got dumped on by foot of snow. 
How are you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

meech is graduating?


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Hi
> Great. We just got dumped on by foot of snow.
> How are you?


Very good thanks,
Snow threatened for some parts of the UK tomorrow but probably not here.
Hope it doesn't cause too many problems for you!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> meech is graduating?




with flying colours


----------



## johnandjade

jade made sure I ate. she's to good to me. pink floyd pulse on, usually helps switch of the brain..land of nod I'm coming to gettchhaaa! ( hopefully)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade made sure I ate. she's to good to me. pink floyd pulse on, usually helps switch of the brain..land of nod I'm coming to gettchhaaa! ( hopefully)


I like to drift off to the Division Bell
Night Night
Sleep tight
Hope the bed bugs don't bite!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I like to drift off to the Division Bell
> Night Night
> Sleep tight
> Hope the bed bugs don't bite!




armadillo for me for now, high hopes playing just now.. in the top 5.


----------



## johnandjade

cracked this one today...

whattch call 2 spanish firemen??

.. 'hose a' and 'hose b'


----------



## johnandjade

for us residents that shall remain here ..


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> for us residents that shall remain here ..


One of my favourites! Featuring Steven Hawkins too!!


----------



## johnandjade

, genius combined with genius


----------



## johnandjade

... time


----------



## Lyn W

I have to leave you to the armadillo now John and make my sandwiches for tomorrow's activities then make my way to bed.
I expect the US contingent will be along soon now their evenings are beginning.
But I will see you tomorrow.
Have a good hump day!!
and take care.
Nos da


----------



## meech008

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> meech is graduating?


Meech graduated!!!! Thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have to leave you to the armadillo now John and make my sandwiches for tomorrow's activities then make my way to bed.
> I expect the US contingent will be along soon now their evenings are beginning.
> But I will see you tomorrow.
> Have a good hump day!!
> and take care.
> Nos da




nos da, thank for the company, pleasure as always


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Meech graduated!!!! Thank you


Hope you crack open the champagne or something fizzy this evening meech and once again CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! See you tomorrow!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech kicked butt!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hope you crack open the champagne or something fizzy this evening meech and once again CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! See you tomorrow!!


I did crack open a fizzy today  thanks again Lyn!!! See you tomorrow!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da, thank for the company, pleasure as always


You too John!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> meech kicked butt!


*dawwwwww*


----------



## Lyn W

Definitely off now!!
Byeee!


----------



## johnandjade

heeeerrrrsss johnny!! good mornooning all! would you believe it, it's icey underfoot today and I didn't put the shoe grips in my bag :/ 

weekend is in the crosshairs now and I'm off tomorrow , lets get today rattled


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> heeeerrrrsss johnny!! good mornooning all! would you believe it, it's icey underfoot today and I didn't put the shoe grips in my bag :/
> 
> weekend is in the crosshairs now and I'm off tomorrow , lets get today rattled


It's Bud time


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's Bud time




orange juice for me  only 12hrs to go... not that I'm counting


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning!
It's clear and about 60 degrees.
There was quite a lot to read in the CDR this morning!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy birthday Lyn!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Congratulations Michelle!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam is indeed alive and well.
Everything is fine. It just wont be the same here. That's all.
(Contact has been made.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning!
> It's clear and about 60 degrees.
> There was quite a lot to read in the CDR this morning!




we're just starting to creepy above freezing here:/


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy birthday Lyn!!




happy birthday miss womblyn!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam is indeed alive and well.
> Everything is fine. It just wont be the same here. That's all.
> (Contact has been made.)




glad he got in touch


----------



## johnandjade

its soo funny watching this lot trying to work, honestly they are like the 3 stoodgies. 

Burger King today for me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I might do Burger King later myself.
I'm back stuck in the office again....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might do Burger King later myself.
> I'm back stuck in the office again....




it's a good excuse to escape for a while


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it's a good excuse to escape for a while


See? great minds think alike!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations Michelle!!


Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## meech008

Happy birthday Lyn!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She MUST be celebrating.


----------



## johnandjade

Burger King be had  bacon XL meal, large of course washed down with cherry coke for a change. nice message from mr adam... happy days


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys, wishing everyone a happy hump day Central Texas weather has been awesome cool, sunny, some deciduous trees still have lots of red leaves on... Looks like "Indian summer" every afternoon when temps get to the highest pint. I wish it could be this way all year... But then the torts would not be able to enjoy the outdoors as much. I'll switch devices, think I got some pics on my iphone


----------



## Pearly

. Look what has been going on in my garden!

and we are talking: this kind of a thing in my backyard in month of January... Pretty crazy!but wanted to share those gorgeous irises with you. Hopefully they bring each one of you little of January Hump Day cheer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My grape vines are also confused. They started to go dormant and now there are a bunch of new clusters of grapes much larger than usual.


----------



## AZtortMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYN!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> My grape vines are also confused. They started to go dormant and now there are a bunch of new clusters of grapes much larger than usual.


I want to plant grapes! For my babies do you grow any certain variety for your torts?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> I want to plant grapes! For my babies do you grow any certain variety for your torts?


Muscadine. Some from my property in northern South Carolina.
I sent some seeds out to members before. (With some results.)
I could send you some. Just wait until they have completely dried to plant them.


----------



## Pearly

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think that the strain of muscadine is the CARLOS type.


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Muscadine. Some from my property in northern South Carolina.
> I sent some seeds out to members before. (With some results.)
> I could send you some. Just wait until they have completely dried to plant them.


Awesome! Would Definitely want to explore that, thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Awesome! Would Definitely want to explore that, thanks


P.M.e an address and I'll get on that.
The last member that gave me an update was @wiccan_chicken
I think I sent them to more than one Texan.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> *bows*


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
You TOTALLY ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Is that a Blackadder avatar John?





johnandjade said:


> YASSSSS!!!!! never doubted it meech!! well done you


I was just wondering the same thing!  Good choice


----------



## Prairie Mom

Happy Birthday, Lyn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> View attachment 162061
> i did a thing today......:


Yes, you did do a "thing"!!! Ha ha !
Congratulations!


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh I do love the grumpy cat
> View attachment 162062


That was awesome


----------



## Moozillion

"Wibble" would be a good name for a tortoise...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> I want to plant grapes! For my babies do you grow any certain variety for your torts?


Just grow what is best suited for your climate and your babies will be grateful


----------



## johnandjade

all done for the day, off tomorrow as well. got my driving theory test, not expecting to pass it but its multiple choice so you never know! got a lesson tonight as well, first in a while!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I was just wondering the same thing!  Good choice




wibble


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> all done for the day, off tomorrow as well. got my driving theory test, not expecting to pass it but its multiple choice so you never know! got a lesson tonight as well, first in a while!


Why are you not expecting to pass?


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> You TOTALLY ROCK!!!!!


Thank you!!  I'm so proud of myself


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes, you did do a "thing"!!! Ha ha !
> Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> all done for the day, off tomorrow as well. got my driving theory test, not expecting to pass it but its multiple choice so you never know! got a lesson tonight as well, first in a while!


You'll pass!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Why are you not expecting to pass?




silly boy hasn't studied since before Christmas :/


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You'll pass!




it could happen, multiple choice


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> all done for the day, off tomorrow as well. got my driving theory test, not expecting to pass it but its multiple choice so you never know! got a lesson tonight as well, first in a while!


Yay! Hooray for time off!

I'm sure you'll do great on both your test and lesson


----------



## AZtortMom

Pearly said:


> Morning!


Morning Pearly


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> P.M.e an address and I'll get on that.
> The last member that gave me an update was @wiccan_chicken
> I think I sent them to more than one Texan.


I would like some too 
I have some that I bought from Home Depot, but I'm always up for variety


----------



## Pearly

Can't keep up with this thread jumping in and out like this, but happy birthday to Lyn

from my garden, especially for Lyn


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta leave work.
Suki got stung by a bee and Kelly took her to the animal hospital.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta leave work.
> Suki got stung by a bee and Kelly took her to the animal hospital.


Oh no! I hope she's ok!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Happy Birthday, Lyn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you very much - having a lovely day!!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Can't keep up with this thread jumping in and out like this, but happy birthday to Lyn
> View attachment 162165
> from my garden, especially for Lyn


Thank you Ewa - it is beautiful!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta leave work.
> Suki got stung by a bee and Kelly took her to the animal hospital.


Oh no I hope she is OK Ed.
Poor little Suki please let us know how she is!!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> all done for the day, off tomorrow as well. got my driving theory test, not expecting to pass it but its multiple choice so you never know! got a lesson tonight as well, first in a while!


They are insane with those drivers' tests in Europe! I took my initial one back in Poland and omg!!!! What a big brew-ha-ha that was!!!! They made women learn all about the guts of the car, engines and all! Like I remember any of that right?! Wouldn't even know how to change tire. That's why we have AAA roadside service, geez! Those guys in Poland were seriously uptight about crap like that! Anyway wanted to tell you John, just take it easy, go with the flow and have positive attitude. Good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy birthday Lyn!!


Thanks Ed - I'm being treated to dinner by sisters tonight and had a great day so far!!
Lots of cards and pressies!!
I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam is indeed alive and well.
> Everything is fine. It just wont be the same here. That's all.
> (Contact has been made.)


Nope it won't.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Happy birthday Lyn!!!!!


Thank you meech I'll have a drop of that fizzy stuff please - if there's any left!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She MUST be celebrating.


me or meech ?
I've been in work (but had a great day in spite of that) and meech should definitely still be celebrating!!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> View attachment 162127
> View attachment 162128
> View attachment 162129
> View attachment 162130
> . Look what has been going on in my garden!
> View attachment 162131
> and we are talking: this kind of a thing in my backyard in month of January... Pretty crazy!but wanted to share those gorgeous irises with you. Hopefully they bring each one of you little of January Hump Day cheer


They really are gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My grape vines are also confused. They started to go dormant and now there are a bunch of new clusters of grapes much larger than usual.


Our daffodils are out here - 2 months early!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 162132
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYN!


Thank you very much - hope the cat made a wish!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much - hope the cat made a wish!!


I think so


----------



## Pearly

@ZEROPILOT tried to pm and my mobile devices must be chuck full of pictures/videos my kids take bcs I can't send it to you it says about something with the server. I'll pm you when get all that junk unloaded thank you for offering those seeds and I'd love to reciprocate in sending you something Texan (seeds? Plants?, something?...) in exchange or we may just do the direct exchange when I bring my kids to my Mom's this summer like we do every Summer. She lives in LHP


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> it could happen, multiple choice


I LOVE multiple choice!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Thank you meech I'll have a drop of that fizzy stuff please - if there's any left!!


Always enough for you!


----------



## meech008

Guys! One of my teachers just called me and told me she referred me for a FULL TIME JOB at the office SHE used to to work at!!!! What an honor and an INCREDIBLE opportunity. I just sent the hiring lady my cover letter and resume. Nothing is for sure but guys, this could be an amazing thing!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Guys! One of my teachers just called me and told me she referred me for a FULL TIME JOB at the office SHE used to to work at!!!! What an honor and an INCREDIBLE opportunity. I just sent the hiring lady my cover letter and resume. Nothing is for sure but guys, this could be an amazing thing!!!!


WOO HOO!!! WAY TO GO, MEECH!!!!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!! WAY TO GO, MEECH!!!!


Things are finally starting to hopefully line up! I'm seriously so excited


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki is resting.
I sat here with her crying for hours. Now the swelling has gone down and she is able to sleep. Maybe I can too.

The worst is over I beleive.
Thank you.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is resting.
> I sat here with her crying for hours. Now the swelling has gone down and she is able to sleep. Maybe I can too.
> 
> The worst is over I beleive.
> Thank you.


Poor baby. Bee stings are no fun for anybody especially not little babies. Glad the swelling has gone down and she's doing a little better.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is resting.
> I sat here with her crying for hours. Now the swelling has gone down and she is able to sleep. Maybe I can too.
> 
> The worst is over I beleive.
> Thank you.


She's so TINY, I cannot IMAGINE how much that sting hurt her. 
Glad she (and you!) can get some rest. <<HUGGGS>> to you both!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Guys! One of my teachers just called me and told me she referred me for a FULL TIME JOB at the office SHE used to to work at!!!! What an honor and an INCREDIBLE opportunity. I just sent the hiring lady my cover letter and resume. Nothing is for sure but guys, this could be an amazing thing!!!!


Excellent meech - I told you they would remember you and bear you in mind. I will keep everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Always enough for you!


Cheers!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is resting.
> I sat here with her crying for hours. Now the swelling has gone down and she is able to sleep. Maybe I can too.
> 
> The worst is over I beleive.
> Thank you.


That's a relief! Poor little pup! Its gut wrenching to see any animal in pain, but especially such tiny little thing like Suki. Hope you both have a good night and get some rest. Thanks for letting us know Ed


----------



## Lyn W

I have had such a great birthday, including a good walk around Cardiff Bay with my class during which they all sang happy birthday to me on the steps of the Welsh National Assembly (Senedd) and we ate cup cakes (secretly taken by my Teaching assistant!)
Then a visit from my brother this evening followed by a meal with my sisters. I've had some great cards and gifts and lots of kind messages from you lovely people, so thank you very much for helping to make my birthday very special! You are a fantastic bunch of friends! 
I have to say good night now though because after all the excitement I am really tired.
Thank you once again and night night!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta leave work.
> Suki got stung by a bee and Kelly took her to the animal hospital.



oh no  hope poor little suki is ok!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Guys! One of my teachers just called me and told me she referred me for a FULL TIME JOB at the office SHE used to to work at!!!! What an honor and an INCREDIBLE opportunity. I just sent the hiring lady my cover letter and resume. Nothing is for sure but guys, this could be an amazing thing!!!!




result!! you rock  seriously well done meech, it's great all your hard work is paying off


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning to you all! a long lie today, wasn't awake till 0630! thank you all for the good luck messages for today, though I'm still doubtful.. kept failing mock tests last night. 

glad you had a great birthday miss womblyn , hopefully not too much of a fuzzy head today. 

mr ed, glad to read suki is doing ok, did you both manage some rest? poor little pooch 


it's nearly the weekend!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

to the tune of wizard of oz....


'i'm offff to sit my theory, my theory test because..

I need to get my license for work, by orders of the boss..

I think I'll fail and in makes cross, I never studied but might get lucky because..

because because because because beeeecccaaauuuseee!!!! 


...because the questions are multiple choice! '


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. It's clear and cool again. About 60-62 degrees.
Suki is walking on all 4 feet again. In fact, she is running and doing flips again, too.
She was stung on the front left foot. She was given two injections for an allergic reaction. 
It was hard to see her hurting like that. Crying and looking at me to help her.


----------



## johnandjade

think I'll put on my new t shirt


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It's clear and cool again. About 60-62 degrees.
> Suki is walking on all 4 feet again. In fact, she is running and doing flips again, too.
> She was stung on the front left foot. She was given two injections for an allergic reaction.
> It was hard to see her hurting like that. Crying and looking at me to help her.




glad to hear she's fit and well  , nasty bees!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She likes to chase them and try to bite them. They are everywhere in the yard. I'm not sure that she learned any lesson.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> She likes to chase them and try to bite them. They are everywhere in the yard. I'm not sure that she learned any lesson.




silly suki, but still nasty bees! its her yard now. 

stuck in the office again today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. I'm back on the floor working on putting a Chinese radiator into a Mexican Chevrolet van. (How American)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. I'm back on the floor working on putting a Chinese radiator into a Mexican Chevrolet van. (How American)



. sounds like quite a job! not an easy fit, lots of tinkering? you'll be glad to be getting your hands dirty again I'll bet


----------



## johnandjade

just about time to set off, need to get a train into town. had a good nights sleep, big ol' bowl of porridge and thinking positively... (kind of) 

8pack in the fridge to come home to celibate or comisorate with so no matter the outcome i'm on to a winner.


----------



## johnandjade

freezing conditions here again, and I didn't lift the hat or the gloves.. silly sausage that i am


----------



## johnandjade

well thats me on the thomas, hate going to Glasgow for giggles, find someone with an iPhone and tell them to ask 'siri' to beatbox


----------



## johnandjade

so....
View attachment 162249




beer time


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It's clear and cool again. About 60-62 degrees.
> Suki is walking on all 4 feet again. In fact, she is running and doing flips again, too.
> She was stung on the front left foot. She was given two injections for an allergic reaction.
> It was hard to see her hurting like that. Crying and looking at me to help her.


WOW that must've been scary for both of you!! I'm glad everything is going good now.


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> so...
> 
> beer time


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!




fankoo


----------



## johnandjade

so meech totally nailed her exams, I've passed mine... it happens it 3's , who's next to kick butt?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> so....
> 
> beer time




oh and I know not to post address on the interweb... it's my old one


----------



## johnandjade

pint went down very nicely on the thomas back home now, happy days


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> so meech totally nailed her exams, I've passed mine... it happens it 3's , who's next to kick butt?



Well, I did receive a letter saying I may have already won...


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Well, I did receive a letter saying I may have already won...




just send your bank account details and mothers maiden name?


----------



## stojanovski92113

meech008 said:


> Guys! One of my teachers just called me and told me she referred me for a FULL TIME JOB at the office SHE used to to work at!!!! What an honor and an INCREDIBLE opportunity. I just sent the hiring lady my cover letter and resume. Nothing is for sure but guys, this could be an amazing thing!!!!


Congrats!!!!! How exciting


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> to the tune of wizard of oz....
> 
> 
> 'i'm offff to sit my theory, my theory test because..
> 
> I need to get my license for work, by orders of the boss..
> 
> I think I'll fail and in makes cross, I never studied but might get lucky because..
> 
> because because because because beeeecccaaauuuseee!!!!
> 
> 
> ...because the questions are multiple choice! '


You can do it! It's my experience that mock tests are usually harder


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> so....
> 
> beer time


Yay!!!!!!!!! I knew you'd do it!


----------



## meech008

stojanovski92113 said:


> Congrats!!!!! How exciting


Thank you!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> so....
> 
> beer time


Congratulations!
That's a LOT of information there!
You might want to ask a MOD to edit it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations!
> That's a LOT of information there!
> You might want to ask a MOD to edit it.


@jaizei



thanks ed


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!! I knew you'd do it!




fankoo


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> so....
> 
> beer time


Awesome! Congratulations! Never doubt yourself again!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Awesome! Congratulations! Never doubt yourself again!




fankoo  (blushes)


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> @jaizei
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ed



I hid it for now. I'll edit it later if one of the others doesn't get to it.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I hid it for now. I'll edit it later if one of the others doesn't get to it.



apreciated thank you . 

and thanks mr ed for the advice


----------



## johnandjade

think i'll get a job in a bakers....

I hear they make lots of dough


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> to the tune of wizard of oz....
> 
> 
> 'i'm offff to sit my theory, my theory test because..
> 
> I need to get my license for work, by orders of the boss..
> 
> I think I'll fail and in makes cross, I never studied but might get lucky because..
> 
> because because because because beeeecccaaauuuseee!!!!
> 
> 
> ...because the questions are multiple choice! '


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! GREAT!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> so meech totally nailed her exams, I've passed mine... it happens it 3's , who's next to kick butt?


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Well done, sir!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Well done, sir!!!!



thank you mrs B . how are you?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> thank you mrs B . how are you?


Doing well, thanks for asking! 

Hubby is off to the doctor to get something checked out- will probably require some tests. But he's gotten SO MUCH better about taking care of himself!!!!! I am very glad and am not making a big deal out of it.
I had a friend at work (a guy) who ignored his terrible indigestion/heartburn for years. When he finally went to the doctor about 3 months ago, it had become  esophageal cancer which had already spread to his liver.
So I'm very grateful hubby is addressing his issue with no prompting from me!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Doing well, thanks for asking!
> 
> Hubby is off to the doctor to get something checked out- will probably require some tests. But he's gotten SO MUCH better about taking care of himself!!!!! I am very glad and am not making a big deal out of it.
> I had a friend at work (a guy) who ignored his terrible indigestion/heartburn for years. When he finally went to the doctor about 3 months ago, it had become  esophageal cancer which had already spread to his liver.




 , us guys are terrible at looking after ourselves aren't we . glad to hear mr B is taking a step in the right direction! really hope everything is ok, at least with testing it leads to a cure or management.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning




mornooning mom!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> , us guys are terrible at looking after ourselves aren't we . glad to hear mr B is taking a step in the right direction! really hope everything is ok, at least with testing it leads to a cure or management.


Thanks, John! 
Chances are good that it's not anything alarming!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, John!
> Chances are good that it's not anything alarming!




it WONT be, the 3rd positive test result here is due, meech totally kicked but at hers, I passed mine... mr B's is the 3rd


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning to you all! a long lie today, wasn't awake till 0630! thank you all for the good luck messages for today, though I'm still doubtful.. kept failing mock tests last night.
> 
> glad you had a great birthday miss womblyn , hopefully not too much of a fuzzy head today.
> 
> mr ed, glad to read suki is doing ok, did you both manage some rest? poor little pooch
> 
> 
> it's nearly the weekend!!!!


Hooooraaayyyy!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It's clear and cool again. About 60-62 degrees.
> Suki is walking on all 4 feet again. In fact, she is running and doing flips again, too.
> She was stung on the front left foot. She was given two injections for an allergic reaction.
> It was hard to see her hurting like that. Crying and looking at me to help her.


So pleased Suki is on the mend and getting back to normal.
Hope you have had a better day Ed and not too worn out by the worry.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so meech totally nailed her exams, I've passed mine... it happens it 3's , who's next to kick butt?


Congratulations John!!!!
Glad you've got that out of the way,
now you can just concentrate on the driving - hope snow doesn't stop lessons.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Well, I did receive a letter saying I may have already won...


Can we start sending the begging letters yet?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations John!!!!
> Glad you've got that out of the way,
> now you can just concentrate on the driving - hope snow doesn't stop lessons.




fankoo miss lyn . no chance, already been out a few lessons in it . 

work ok today?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations!
> That's a LOT of information there!
> You might want to ask a MOD to edit it.


Think it has been I thought I'd missed a few posts!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fankoo miss lyn . no chance, already been out a few lessons in it .
> 
> work ok today?


All weather driving is a good experience!
I think they should have places to teach how to deal with skids and slides.
Not a bad day thanks John but I am so tired, need a nap!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think i'll get a job in a bakers....
> 
> I hear they make lots of dough


...and its easier to get a pay rise if you knead it.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> All weather driving is a good experience!
> I think they should have places to teach how to deal with skids and slides.
> Not a bad day thanks John but I am so tired, need a nap!!




just tomorrow to get out the way


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...and its easier to get a pay rise if you knead it.




it's been baking for a while


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's been baking for a while


... a man has to earn a crust one way or anoven.


----------



## Lyn W

See you later I must just have quick snooze!
My eyelids feel like ton weights!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ... a man has to earn a crust one way or anoven.




have to pay for the 'whisk'y some how


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> See you later I must just have quick snooze!
> My eyelids feel like ton weights!!




nos da(ish)


----------



## johnandjade

celibratiry Chinese meal called in


----------



## spud's_mum

Got spud some fake plants and a background.
The plants look good but I haven't put the background on yet


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da(ish)


Power nap over - feel better for a quick recharge.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> celibratiry Chinese meal called in


Enjoy John!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Got spud some fake plants and a background.
> The plants look good but I haven't put the background on yet


Hope you can post pics soon!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Please excuse the thermostat probe and the fact that it's in the dark 
...


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Please excuse the thermostat probe and the fact that it's in the dark
> ...
> View attachment 162299


Looking good!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just made some toast and ate it in bed... BIG mistake.
Crumbs everywhere urgggggg!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Looking good!


Thank you 
I still need to add a bit more but it's getting there


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I still need to add a bit more but it's getting there


I'm sure Spud loves it!


----------



## johnandjade

had a power nap as well, just woke up.. don't even remember feeling tired!


----------



## johnandjade

Great Barrier Reef doc with attinbourgh on iplayer


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Great Barrier Reef doc with attinbourgh on iplayer


Hi John hope you enjoyed your kip.
Is that the new RA series?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just made some toast and ate it in bed... BIG mistake.
> Crumbs everywhere urgggggg!


You may have to Hoovet your Duvet.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John hope you enjoyed your kip.
> Is that the new RA series?




neededa kip or wouldn't have enough energy for my main snooze! 

RA? it is a new one, looks amazing! never been bothered with HD but wow!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> neededa kip or wouldn't have enough energy for my main snooze!
> 
> RA? it is a new one, looks amazing! never been bothered with HD but wow!


Silly me - sorry......DA......RA was his brother and film actor/director!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening all! Just popping in to say hello then I'm off to bed  
Where is Adam?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening all! Just popping in to say hello then I'm off to bed
> Where is Adam?


Hi Kirsty hope all is well,
Adam has bowed out 
Won't be long before I'm tucked up in my bed too.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty hope all is well,
> Adam has bowed out
> Won't be long before I'm tucked up in my bed too.


Is he ok?
Yeah I'm good - a virus infected our files at work at we lost a week and a half a worth of work lol so I'm getting paid double time to recover every we lost and its welcome as I have a wedding in 5 months lol!
I'm coming to Wales at the start of February for work  me and my workies are going to go to the bay at night for food - will be nice!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Is he ok?
> Yeah I'm good - a virus infected our files at work at we lost a week and a half a worth of work lol so I'm getting paid double time to recover every we lost and its welcome as I have a wedding in 5 months lol!
> I'm coming to Wales at the start of February for work  me and my workies are going to go to the bay at night for food - will be nice!


Yes he's OK.
A busy but lucrative time for you then!
We walked past the new Dr Who Exhibition Centre yesterday - looks good.
I took a couple of pics on school camera to post for you and Adam and other fans but not downloaded them yet.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yes he's OK.
> A busy but lucrative time for you then!
> We walked past the new Dr Who Exhibition Centre yesterday - looks good.
> I took a couple of pics on school camera to post for you and Adam and other fans but not downloaded them yet.


I've been! It was amazing. Want to see the pictures too though!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I am going to bed now. Hope everyone else is well. 
Goodnight


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I am going to bed now. Hope everyone else is well.
> Goodnight


Night Kirsty
See you over weekend maybe.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've been! It was amazing. Want to see the pictures too though!
> View attachment 162328


They still scare me now!!


----------



## Lyn W

Night Night cold dark roomers (and cold dark room)
Hope you all have a fun evening and/or peaceful night.
with a good day tomorrow!!
Take care and see you soon


----------



## Oxalis

Prairie Mom said:


> p.s. Vanilla ice stole the baseline and was sued by Queen and David Bowie for credits and royalties, so no mocking please.


Haha, stupid Ice. XD


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, it's only bloomin Friday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, it's only bloomin Friday


It's not Friday yet ! But it is Bud time !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's not Friday yet ! But it is Bud time !




wayyyhey!!  coffee for me for now :/


----------



## johnandjade

Burger King time


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, John and Grandpa and anyone else who's about! 

Now that I've retired, I have to ask my husband what day of the week it is! At first that seemed odd to me- I ALWAYS knew what day it was!!!! But now it's kinda fun!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, John and Grandpa and anyone else who's about!
> 
> Now that I've retired, I have to ask my husband what day of the week it is! At first that seemed odd to me- I ALWAYS knew what day it was!!!! But now it's kinda fun!!!




a true lady of leisure. morning mrs B, how are you today?


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> Burger King time



You make a compelling argument.


----------



## jaizei

Now I'm hungry


----------



## jaizei

-ier I guess since I'm always hungry.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> a true lady of leisure. morning mrs B, how are you today?


Just peachy, thanks, John- and yourself?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, it's only bloomin Friday


TGIF!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, John and Grandpa and anyone else who's about!
> 
> Now that I've retired, I have to ask my husband what day of the week it is! At first that seemed odd to me- I ALWAYS knew what day it was!!!! But now it's kinda fun!!!


Bet its great not having to worry!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> -ier I guess since I'm always hungry.


have you done a faecal test for worms?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning to all!
It's late Friday afternoon here and its been a very cold icy/snowy day no higher than 4'C,
very treacherous underfoot.
I love Friday evenings!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> You make a compelling argument.




i had 3 cheeseyburgers


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Just peachy, thanks, John- and yourself?



im fine and dandy thank you


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i had 3 cheeseyburgers


 3 ??


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning to all!
> It's late Friday afternoon here and its been a very cold icy/snowy day no higher than 4'C,
> very treacherous underfoot.
> I love Friday evenings!!!!!




I've been in a t shirt all day! tried the slip on ice grips this morning, not too shabby!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> 3 ??




and that was after the remains of last nights curry!


----------



## johnandjade

BEER TIME!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and that was after the remains of last nights curry!


.......have you done a faecal test for worms????


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I've been in a t shirt all day! tried the slip on ice grips this morning, not too shabby!


Hi John
Have you been working up a sweat in work or is it unusually warmer in Scotland today?
Think I'll be digging my grips out if the cold snap continues!!
Or getting some skates.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .......have you done a faecal test for worms????



I probably should!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> Have you been working up a sweat in work or is it unusually warmer in Scotland today?
> Think I'll be digging my grips out if the cold snap continues!!
> Or getting some skates.




it's not a bad idea, think it's to get worse just working hard as usual  my manager actually calls me 'the machine' lol 

hows miss womblyn? and plans for weekend?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I probably should!


My doctor does them but only on Turdsdays


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's not a bad idea, think it's to get worse just working hard as usual  my manager actually calls me 'the machine' lol
> 
> hows miss womblyn? and plans for weekend?


I'm good thanks John.
Nothing special planned - will just go with the flow.
A lie in is on the cards though - will get up and see to Lola then go back to bed for a few hours.
Can't wait.
Having said that once I'm awake I tend to get up anyway so will have to force myself!!!
What about you? Work tomorrow?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks John.
> Nothing special planned - will just go with the flow.
> A lie in is on the cards though - will get up and see to Lola then go back to bed for a few hours.
> Can't wait.
> Having said that once I'm awake I tend to get up anyway so will have to force myself!!!
> What about you? Work tomorrow?




I'm the same, can never get back to sleep. nope, off till Monday my boss actually popped in to see me today, shook my hand and congratulated me... even mentioned my wage rise!! 

the VIIP box for the football is back on for Tuesday as well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm the same, can never get back to sleep. nope, off till Monday my boss actually popped in to see me today, shook my hand and congratulated me... even mentioned my wage rise!!
> 
> the VIIP box for the football is back on for Tuesday as well


About time too!!!
Will they back date it or is that expecting too much.
Hope the football goes ahead and isn't stopped by snow, ice, floods or tornados etc


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> About time too!!!
> Will they back date it or is that expecting too much.
> Hope the football goes ahead and isn't stopped by snow, ice, floods or tornados etc




HA!! no chance, he 'forgot' to put it though last month, though did pop in and give me some cash . 

no no, it WILL go ahead this time though won't be able to take full advantage of the free bar as working next day


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> won't be able to take full advantage of the free bar as working next day


Strap some big bottles to your legs,
run tubes into them attached to funnels from your trouser pockets
and stock up for the weekend!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Strap some big bottles to your legs,
> run tubes into them attached to funnels from your trouser pockets
> and stock up for the weekend!!!




i was actually at a rangers do once in the hilton... on my way out i lifted as much as I could! there was buckets of beer on all the tables and a miniature bottle at each place, me drunk as a skunk staggering by the players and company big wigs filling my suit pockets and as much as I could carry! 

I'm a true paisley lad, no shame


----------



## johnandjade

celtics turn this time!


----------



## Lyn W

Popping out to get something for my tea
See you later!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Popping out to get something for my tea
> See you later!!



enjoy


----------



## johnandjade

all stocked up, beer run done.. it's even already cold  we are creeping back into negative temps. it's brilliant, onsie going on, armadillo beeing landed on... I don't need to move till Monday


----------



## spud's_mum

Attempted to cook bread... I burnt it


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Attempted to cook bread... I burnt it


welcome to the club!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> all stocked up, beer run done.. it's even already cold  we are creeping back into negative temps. it's brilliant, onsie going on, armadillo beeing landed on... I don't need to move till Monday


I've got my PJs on, bottle of Prosecco in the fridge (birthday pressie) let's have a pyjama party!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> welcome to the club!!!!


Maybe I'm just not meant to go near the kitchen.

I even once set a toaster on fire.
It was a conveyer belt one, i had accidentally turned the heat up too much and the toast set on fire and there was smoke and flames coming out of the toaster.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Maybe I'm just not meant to go near the kitchen.
> 
> I even once set a toaster on fire.
> It was a conveyer belt one, i had accidentally turned the heat up too much and the toast set on fire and there was smoke and flames coming out of the toaster.


I came to the same conclusion, and only have a kitchen now because it came with the house!!

If you burn things often enough people stop expecting you to cook and do it for you so every (smoke) cloud has a silver lining!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I came to the same conclusion, and only have a kitchen now because it came with the house!!
> 
> If you burn things often enough people stop expecting you to cook and do it for you so every (smoke) cloud has a silver lining!!!


Haha I agree.
I like to cook but I'm very hazardous in the kitchen


----------



## spud's_mum

Soooo tired. 
My plans for tomorrow are to do absolutely nothing.
Have you guys got anything planned?


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey, it's quiet in here!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Soooo tired.
> My plans for tomorrow are to do absolutely nothing.
> Have you guys got anything planned?


Nothing exciting planned.
Just keeping warm and catching up on some sleep (hopefully)!!!!


----------



## JAYGEE

Look what i did to my car. NOOOOOOO!


----------



## JAYGEE

I want to watch the new movie 13 Hours today! 

Gonna have dinner with family tomorrow which I think I would rather stay home but free food is free food!


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> Look what i did to my car. NOOOOOOO!


Oh no - how did that happen?


----------



## JAYGEE

I was moving my BBQ pit and being a man I didn't need any help.. I forgot the top was open when I went to movie the pit. I felt some resistance so I pulled harder not realizing that the lid was open and added some character to my car..


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> I want to watch the new movie 13 Hours today!
> 
> Gonna have dinner with family tomorrow which I think I would rather stay home but free food is free food!


Absolutely!!!
Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> I was moving my BBQ pit and being a man I didn't need any help.. I forgot the top was open when I went to movie the pit. I felt some resistance so I pulled harder not realizing that the lid was open and added some character to my car..


Oh oh wrong sort of wings on the BBQ!


----------



## Lyn W

No one coming out to play tonight so I will say goodnight and hopefully catch up with some of you tomorrow. Take care
One of my favourites to chill to -





Nos Da pawb!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello gang.
I've been working in my bringing in the tortoises plan. Before it gets too cold.
Suki is 100%.
I can't stay


----------



## W Shaw

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta leave work.
> Suki got stung by a bee and Kelly took her to the animal hospital.



Any updates on this yet?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've got my PJs on, bottle of Prosecco in the fridge (birthday pressie) let's have a pyjama party!!!!




I fell asleep:/


----------



## johnandjade

JAYGEE said:


> Look what i did to my car. NOOOOOOO!


----------



## johnandjade

JAYGEE said:


> I was moving my BBQ pit and being a man I didn't need any help.. I forgot the top was open when I went to movie the pit. I felt some resistance so I pulled harder not realizing that the lid was open and added some character to my car..




its a 'go faster stripe'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No one coming out to play tonight so I will say goodnight and hopefully catch up with some of you tomorrow. Take care
> One of my favourites to chill to -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos Da pawb!




good choice, nos da miss womblyn


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello gang.
> I've been working in my bringing in the tortoises plan. Before it gets too cold.
> Suki is 100%.
> I can't stay




go suki!!  how is the tort express coming on?


----------



## johnandjade

so jades parents are taking her and her brother to greece for 2weeks! asked me to go as well but I can't afford it and wouldn't be able to relax as would have to be on best behaviour:/. on the plus side, jades allowing me to pick where we go away!  realistically I'm thinking... france to visit the catacombs. oooooohhh (spooky noise) i like spooky things... amsterdam for ob reasons.. or plain old spain for a bit of sun!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room, no work today


----------



## johnandjade

all the more reason to stay in and sit in front of the telly


----------



## johnandjade

today's entertainment sorted!



jades still in bed, im watching no. 4 as its by far the best in my opinion . don't think jades ever seen them so i'll be making her warch em all in order when she gets up . they never fail to get the blood pumping and light the fire, motivation at its best  


OOOOORRRAHHH!! 

... man I'm gonna stay on this couch like a pro!  15hrs 'sofa' and another 21hs to go


----------



## johnandjade

man I love this film


----------



## johnandjade

montage time!!! 

guess the mrswill be awake soon,along with the neighbors:/ 

its too good not to turn up


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello gang.
> I've been working in my bringing in the tortoises plan. Before it gets too cold.
> Suki is 100%.
> I can't stay


Great news about Suki Ed.
It has been much colder here the last couple of days too
Our winter has finally arrived!!!
Sound like you'll soon have toastie torts!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> man I love this film


I see they've just released the newest addition to the Rocky series - 'Creed'
He trains the illegitimate son of Apollo Creed who turns up.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> today's entertainment sorted!
> View attachment 162503
> 
> 
> jades still in bed, im watching no. 4 as its by far the best in my opinion . don't think jades ever seen them so i'll be making her warch em all in order when she gets up . they never fail to get the blood pumping and light the fire, motivation at its best
> 
> 
> OOOOORRRAHHH!!
> 
> ... man I'm gonna stay on this couch like a pro!  15hrs 'sofa' and another 21hs to go


Sofa so good!


----------



## spud's_mum

Another chilly morning.
Went to get spuds food from the garden and it's all frozen! 

Slightly frosty food for spud today


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I fell asleep:/


You missed a great party!
The pirate was dancing and got his wooden leg caught in his PJs causing him to fall in armadillo poop.
He's used 3 hedgehogs trying to brush it out of his beard!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Another chilly morning.
> Went to get spuds food from the garden and it's all frozen!
> 
> Slightly frosty food for spud today


Morning Spuds mum, I'm sure he won't mind it will soon warm up inside.
I don't have any weeds left in my garden.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 162500
> 
> 
> all the more reason to stay in and sit in front of the telly


It's a very frosty but sunny day here too.
But dry - so too good to stay in!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Morning Spuds mum, I'm sure he won't mind it will soon warm up inside.
> I don't have any weeds left in my garden.


Really struggling here, too.
I managed to find some clover and a few dandelions but that's it.
Did buy some pellet food to help us get through the winter but I'm a bit confused as it says "do not soak" and it's rock hard, I have tried spraying it but it's still too hard. Not sure why I'm not allowed to soak it.
Spud seems to be mostly eating shop bought food at the moment.

What is Lola eating?


----------



## Lyn W

Lola is on bags of Florette classic crispy and sainsburys mixed leaf or any of the bags that have a good mix of leaves with kale, spring greens, pak choi, carrot leaves, raddish leaves, all served with a garnish of ground Readigrass.
Sometimes Romaine - whatever I can get really that *doesn't *have cos, iceberg, little gem etc as I'm sure I read those are too sweet.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Lola is on bags of Florette classic crispy and sainsburys mixed leaf or any of the bags that have a good mix of leaves with kale, spring greens, pak choi, carrot leaves, raddish leaves, all served with a garnish of ground Readigrass.
> Sometimes Romaine - whatever I can get really that *doesn't *have cos, iceberg, little gem etc as I'm sure I read those are too sweet.


Spuds on the florets too.
Will have to keep my eyes peeled for something different.
He's also had kale and watercress.
My shops don't seem to have a very wide variety when it comes to the fresh foods.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I see they've just released the newest addition to the Rocky series - 'Creed'
> He trains the illegitimate son of Apollo Creed who turns up.




its on the cards for Sunday


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You missed a great party!
> The pirate was dancing and got his wooden leg caught in his PJs causing him to fall in armadillo poop.
> He's used 3 hedgehogs trying to brush it out of his beard!




one of his finest moments,)


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Spuds on the florets too.
> Will have to keep my eyes peeled for something different.
> He's also had kale and watercress.
> My shops don't seem to have a very wide variety when it comes to the fresh foods.


Lola prefers the Sainsbury mixed leaf as he doesn't like too much lambs lettuce these days.
- he has watercress and rocket too - but everything in moderation it's all about variety really.


----------



## Lyn W

Quote of the week from one of my little darlings:
'My dad is cross with me for texting a friend behind his back,
but I wasn't - I was standing more to the side."


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Did buy some pellet food to help us get through the winter but I'm a bit confused as it says "do not soak" and it's rock hard, I have tried spraying it but it's still too hard. Not sure why I'm not allowed to soak it.


I can't think what harm a little water would do to it. Try it and see what happens. My guess is it will just go mushy.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I can't think what harm a little water would do to it. Try it and see what happens. My guess is it will just go mushy.




we feed fido pellets and i soak them, possibly too much! I find draining in a flour sive solves the problem. my theory is hydrated is a good 'mistake' to make?


----------



## spud's_mum

These are the ones I picked up;



Here it says do not soak.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> These are the ones I picked up;
> View attachment 162511
> 
> 
> Here it says do not soak.
> View attachment 162512


You could always email them and ask them why they say that but water shouldn't make a difference except affect the structure - (unless there are Gremlins hidden in the mix!!! -Then you could have big problem on your hands - you may have to google that as the film is way before your time)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You could always email them and ask them why they say that but water shouldn't make a difference except affect the structure - (unless there are Gremlins hidden in the mix!!! -Then you could have big problem on your hands - you may have to google that as the film is way before your time)



don't feed after midnight


----------



## johnandjade

so jade and i have decided to get a rat


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> so jade and i have decided to get a rat


Aweeeeee 
I LOVE rats!
I'm not allowed them as a) there's not enough space in my room and b) my parents don't like the look of their tails 

Be sure to keep us updated and post lots of pics


----------



## JAYGEE

Rats are cool! 







I keep some, but they must be from the artic because they like to live in the freezer where it's cold.


----------



## JAYGEE

These guys are the ones who take care of the rats around here. Lol


Hulk and Mary






Hypixel and Larry






Speckles






Popcorn


----------



## spud's_mum

JAYGEE said:


> These guys are the ones who take care of the rats around here. Lol
> 
> 
> Hulk and Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypixel and Larry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popcorn


I love snakes and rats.... And most animals. Beautiful creatures.
Apart from insects.

My faves were always the Royal pythons


----------



## JAYGEE

spudthetortoise said:


> I love snakes and rats.... And most animals. Beautiful creatures.
> Apart from insects.
> 
> My faves were always the Royal pythons


Me too, I like most just not roaches and other insects lol


----------



## spud's_mum

JAYGEE said:


> Me too, I like most just not roaches and other insects lol


I can't stand anything that wiggles
Like caterpillars, worms, mealworms, grubs and maggots etc 
EWWWWW


----------



## JAYGEE

spudthetortoise said:


> I love snakes and rats.... And most animals. Beautiful creatures.
> Apart from insects.
> 
> My faves were always the Royal pythons


Royal pythons are ball pythons right?

I used to have a few but I think keeping a pet rock would have been more interesting lol.


----------



## spud's_mum

JAYGEE said:


> Royal pythons are ball pythons right?
> 
> I used to have a few but I think keeping a pet rock would have been more interesting lol.


Yeah they're ball pythons.
Haha, pet rocks are quite interesting


----------



## Lyn W

I like looking at snakes - they are fascinating- but don't trust them enough to want one!!


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> Rats are cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep some, but they must be from the artic because they like to live in the freezer where it's cold.


Aw look at them all cuddling together to keep warm!


----------



## johnandjade

JAYGEE said:


> Rats are cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep some, but they must be from the artic because they like to live in the freezer where it's cold.




pinkies


----------



## johnandjade

my friend used to have a hognose


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my friend used to have a hognose


Did he have surgery?
I hear that's not to be sniffed at.


----------



## JAYGEE

Lyn W said:


> I like looking at snakes - they are fascinating- but don't trust them enough to want one!!


I have owned snakes since I was 16. My biggest were two burmese pythons one was 11 feet and the other was 13 feet.

Big ol babies


----------



## JAYGEE

Lyn W said:


> Aw look at them all cuddling together to keep warm!


Yup! Aren't they cute?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> pinkies


Ummm...they look pretty dead to me...


----------



## JAYGEE

Moozillion said:


> Ummm...they look pretty dead to me...


They are napping. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> I have owned snakes since I was 16. My biggest were two burmese pythons one was 11 feet and the other was 13 feet.
> 
> Big ol babies


I'll take your word for it!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JAYGEE said:


> They are napping. Lol


Yeah, like the rare Norwegian Blue Parrot in the Monty Python sketch was napping!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Yeah, like the rare Norwegian Blue Parrot in the Monty Python sketch was napping!!!!!


Yup - substitute the word parrot for rodents!!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I like looking at snakes - they are fascinating- but don't trust them enough to want one!!




Especially nowadays with all the cross breeding and such. Who knows - you might end up with a man eating super snake.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Especially nowadays with all the cross breeding and such. Who knows - you might end up with a man eating super snake.


That would sort my nasty neighbours out!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

What you up to John?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What you up to John?




been reading about rats . apparently it's best to have 2 so that might be a game changer:/ how's miss lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> been reading about rats . apparently it's best to have 2 so that might be a game changer:/ how's miss lyn?


Hi John I'm Ok - just been shouted at on a new members post!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John I'm Ok - just been shouted at on a new members post!!




how lovely. someone not listening to advice again?


----------



## johnandjade

oh i see


----------



## Lyn W

Well not really I posted links to all the info and because I stated like natural shells I have been absolutely blasted.
have look at 'My new baby in intros. Was I being rude?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well not really I posted links to all the info and because I stated like natural shells I have been absolutely blasted.
> have look at 'My new baby in intros. Was I being rude?




I seen it . I won't say so, simply commenting was all.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I seen it . I won't say so, simply commenting was all.


I don't think it warrants an outburst like that!

Anyway back the rats.......are you not getting them if you need 2?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Operation tortoise cart is completed.
Now I can swoop outside, get all six of them and swoop back inside for some needed inside heat.
Unfortunately the thing is almost 6 feet tall.
There are air vents drilled near the top and lots of newspaper and straw is inside.
Tomorrow night will be the first time I use it.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Operation tortoise cart is completed.
> Now I can swoop outside, get all six of them and swoop back inside for some needed inside heat.
> Unfortunately the thing is almost 6 feet tall.
> There are air vents drilled near the top and lots of newspaper and straw is inside.
> Tomorrow night will be the first time I use it.


Wow Ed you are the Master of Invention!
What a great form of transport for your torts.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I am off to bed now. I am quite upset by the abuse hurled at me in the Intro thread.
- and she thought I was being rude!!
It's enough to put anyone off trying to help people!
So I will go and hang my head and try to sleep. 
Night night all
See you tomorrow
Take care.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Well I am off to bed now. I am quite upset by the abuse hurled at me in the Intro thread.
> - and she thought I was being rude!!
> It's enough to put anyone off trying to help people!
> So I will go and hang my head and try to sleep.
> Night night all
> See you tomorrow
> Take care.



I think that means "you've made it"


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I think that means "you've made it"


Hi Cameron I just PMed David about it as thought he was the only mod online.
I honestly didn't intend to offend the OP, but she's gone for the jugular.
Anyway better go and find some balls to deflate!!
Any offers boys???


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Operation tortoise cart is completed.
> Now I can swoop outside, get all six of them and swoop back inside for some needed inside heat.
> Unfortunately the thing is almost 6 feet tall.
> There are air vents drilled near the top and lots of newspaper and straw is inside.
> Tomorrow night will be the first time I use it.



 wayhey. bet it will save you a lot of time and walking back and forth, great idea

don't forget pics of the maiden voyage


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I don't think it warrants an outburst like that!
> 
> Anyway back the rats.......are you not getting them if you need 2?




sorry I crashed out :/. hope you're feeling better today. 

will require larger cage that was planning :/


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hopefully weekends are being enjoyed 

well the snow is still there, and more due I think


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> so jades parents are taking her and her brother to greece for 2weeks! asked me to go as well but I can't afford it and wouldn't be able to relax as would have to be on best behaviour:/. on the plus side, jades allowing me to pick where we go away!  realistically I'm thinking... france to visit the catacombs. oooooohhh (spooky noise) i like spooky things... amsterdam for ob reasons.. or plain old spain for a bit of sun!



Would have been SO cool to see Knossos, though! But I think you should go to Scotland. iIhear it's lovely there.


----------



## W Shaw

Good Morning John! And good night to everyone else, since I'm off to bed. Drove into the canyon today in the fog


To look for these guys:





Found 'em.


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Good Morning John! And good night to everyone else, since I'm off to bed. Drove into the canyon today in the fog
> View attachment 162643
> 
> To look for these guys:
> 
> View attachment 162644
> View attachment 162645
> 
> 
> Found 'em.




great pics . nos da, I'm panning a kip as well, only gone 0700 here


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been there done that. Back before iPhone was a reality though. I've got this local picture though


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been there done that. Back before iPhone was a reality though. I've got this local picture though
> View attachment 162646




hi ken, how have you been?


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> Good Morning John! And good night to everyone else, since I'm off to bed. Drove into the canyon today in the fog
> View attachment 162643
> 
> To look for these guys:
> 
> View attachment 162644
> View attachment 162645
> 
> 
> Found 'em.


Wow that is beautiful! Sleep well - you should have sweet dreams having been in the midst of all that stunning nature!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been there done that. Back before iPhone was a reality though. I've got this local picture though
> View attachment 162646


Hi Ken hope you are well,
Did you know that Adam has stopped posting?
Thanks for your character reference in the Intro thread.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hopefully weekends are being enjoyed
> 
> well the snow is still there, and more due I think
> View attachment 162642


Morning John, no snow for us - yet - but cold enough.
How are you today?
I'm OK thanks - don't know if I'm more upset by that response or by the fact that I may have upset someone
- not my intention at all.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> great pics . nos da, I'm panning a kip as well, only gone 0700 here


You didn't have much sleep!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry I crashed out :/. hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> will require larger cage that was planning :/


Are captive rats nocturnal or diurnal?
I've seen wild ones out in the day so maybe diurnal.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John, no snow for us - yet - but cold enough.
> How are you today?
> I'm OK thanks - don't know if I'm more upset by that response or by the fact that I may have upset someone
> - not my intention at all.




some people just like to have a nip I guess you done nothing wrong, best just leave them to it I guess. 

I'm good thanks, last 12hrs in front of the telly. plans today?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You didn't have much sleep!




Fido woke me up chapping his glass, he was wanting fed


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Are captive rats nocturnal or diurnal?
> I've seen wild ones out in the day so maybe diurnal.




I read you can train them when to go to bed!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some people just like to have a nip I guess you done nothing wrong, best just leave them to it I guess.
> 
> I'm good thanks, last 12hrs in front of the telly. plans today?


I know but I hate bad feeling even if it is thousands of miles away!!
And don't want them to leave for their tort's sake.

'You'll have square eyes my boy with all the telly!' as my old Mum would say!!
No plans as yet - if my sister's cooking lunch I expect she'll call me but its pouring down here!
(for a change!)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Fido woke me up chapping his glass, he was wanting fed


Clever tort!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I read you can train them when to go to bed!


That's good, My young niece used to keep an indoor rabbit in her room and when I went to stay with them I had to 'sleep' in there with it, but this blinking rabbit used to drive me mad, with its scratching, gnawing and digging!
Never had any sleep when I was there, except maybe to dream of rabbit pie!!
Maybe a tactic so I didn't stay too long!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's good, My young niece used to keep an indoor rabbit in her room and when I went to stay with them I had to 'sleep' in there with it, but this blinking rabbit used to drive me mad, with its scratching, gnawing and digging!
> Never had any sleep when I was there, except maybe to dream of rabbit pie!!
> Maybe a tactic so I didn't stay too long!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I know but I hate bad feeling even if it is thousands of miles away!!
> And don't want them to leave for their tort's sake.
> 
> 'You'll have square eyes my boy with all the telly!' as my old Mum would say!!
> No plans as yet - if my sister's cooking lunch I expect she'll call me but its pouring down here!
> (for a change!)




try. not to worry, you done nothing wrong! 

wibble


----------



## johnandjade

so im being pro active today... watching YouTube videos on practical driving test


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Well not really I posted links to all the info and because I stated like natural shells I have been absolutely blasted.
> have look at 'My new baby in intros. Was I being rude?


You were NOT rude. That lady was by far one of the rudest and most defensive people I've ever seen on the forum. I hate it when people go on and someone goes on to offer them advice and they don't like said advice. So instead of debating like a normal CALM person, they have to go and attack another person.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cameron I just PMed David about it as thought he was the only mod online.
> I honestly didn't intend to offend the OP, but she's gone for the jugular.
> Anyway better go and find some balls to deflate!!
> Any offers boys???



You handled it well. What you did is all you can do.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> so im being pro active today... watching YouTube videos on practical driving test



If you want to see what not to do...






The real action starts @ 3:20


----------



## Pearly

How Guys! Chilly outside today! And sunny! Love it!!!!!
I saw the brew-ha-ha with the best nitro stuff and just want to say to @Lyn W: don't worry, Lyn! 
We can't control other people's perceptions and feelings. Plus we are like mirrors to others. 
The way people see us is often really reflection of how they see themselves. 
That's one of the reasons why we really shouldn't take things personally though it's often very hard. 
Dust will settle and things will g back to normal. 
And...
I miss Adam's post! Hope he's doing ok.
And to Everyone: GOOD late morning!!!


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Operation tortoise cart is completed.
> Now I can swoop outside, get all six of them and swoop back inside for some needed inside heat.
> Unfortunately the thing is almost 6 feet tall.
> There are air vents drilled near the top and lots of newspaper and straw is inside.
> Tomorrow night will be the first time I use it.


Been trying to and you pm about those grape seeds, but it won't go, my pm's go t other people. Do you think you may have something in your settings hat prevent me from sending you a pm?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Well I am off to bed now. I am quite upset by the abuse hurled at me in the Intro thread.
> - and she thought I was being rude!!
> It's enough to put anyone off trying to help people!
> So I will go and hang my head and try to sleep.
> Night night all
> See you tomorrow
> Take care.




Lyn, you were not rude at all!!

I loved your post and I thought it was very informative for a new member!!


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> How Guys! Chilly outside today! And sunny! Love it!!!!!
> I saw the brew-ha-ha with the best nitro stuff and just want to say to @Lyn W: don't worry, Lyn!
> We can't control other people's perceptions and feelings. Plus we are like mirrors to others.
> The way people see us is often really reflection of how they see themselves.
> That's one of the reasons why we really shouldn't take things personally though it's often very hard.
> Dust will settle and things will g back to normal.
> And...
> I miss Adam's post! Hope he's doing ok.
> And to Everyone: GOOD late morning!!!


Omg!!! The spell autocorrect!!!! Sorry!
Meant : INTRO SECTION


----------



## Lyn W

Thank you everyone for your words of support, it was pretty shocking to be on the receiving end of that and did upset me but maybe my own fault for expressing an opinion too soon. I am just sorry she has written the forum off because of my comments, and a shame for the tortoise. At least she had the links so maybe she will learn something from those. I was going to PM her but probably best to back off. Anyway, not pleasant, but no point in dwelling on it.

I hope you are all well today.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so im being pro active today... watching YouTube videos on practical driving test


You need one of these. Trust me it will help........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've just recently been made aware that Adam has stopped posting. Is there a reason?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> If you want to see what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real action starts @ 3:20


That is shocking! They should have locked her up and thrown away the key. Hope the old man was OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> How Guys! Chilly outside today! And sunny! Love it!!!!!
> I saw the brew-ha-ha with the best nitro stuff and just want to say to @Lyn W: don't worry, Lyn!
> We can't control other people's perceptions and feelings. Plus we are like mirrors to others.
> The way people see us is often really reflection of how they see themselves.
> That's one of the reasons why we really shouldn't take things personally though it's often very hard.
> Dust will settle and things will g back to normal.
> And...
> I miss Adam's post! Hope he's doing ok.
> And to Everyone: GOOD late morning!!!


Thanks Ewa - wise words.
Recently spoke to Adam - he knows we are all missing him but he Wifey and Tidgy are all fine.


----------



## spud's_mum

Note to self: next time that your not sure if your hair straighteners are hot, do NOT use you finger to test.
Ouch!

Why do I always do the best hairstyles when it's time to go to bed  ?

How was your weekend, guys?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Hi Noel how are you today - still snowy with you?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Note to self: next time that your not sure if your hair straighteners are hot, do NOT use you finger to test.
> Ouch!
> 
> Why do I always do the best hairstyles when it's time to go to bed  ?
> 
> How was your weekend, guys?


Well no one can say you are having a bad hair night!
My weekend was cold and quiet, but good thanks
How about yours?
No visits to A&E?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel how are you today - still snowy with you?


Nope it's about 65 here 
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Nope it's about 65 here
> How are you?


Good thank you.
Very cold and icy here and snow across some parts of UK.
If I was a tort I would definitely be a hibernating species.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good thank you.
> Very cold and icy here and snow across some parts of UK.
> If I was a tort I would definitely be a hibernating species.


Brr comes to mind!
My torts are out grazing right now. 
We are definitely lucky to have warmer weather.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Brr comes to mind!
> My torts are out grazing right now.
> We are definitely lucky to have warmer weather.


Yes you are
I feel sorry for poor Lola in this climate, even though he is toastie inside it's not the same as feeling the sun on his back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Been trying to and you pm about those grape seeds, but it won't go, my pm's go t other people. Do you think you may have something in your settings hat prevent me from sending you a pm?


I don't THINK so. I get lots of PMs.
I'll PM you my email


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's 53 degrees.
The cart works good.
Bertha is housed with her sister, Ruby for the night.
Number 2 is with the female, Julio and the largest young female, number 3 is with number one. My male.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 53 degrees.
> The cart works good.
> Bertha is housed with her sister, Ruby for the night.
> Number 2 is with the female, Julio and the largest young female, number 3 is with number one. My male.


Looks very cosy, Ed.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't THINK so. I get lots of PMs.
> I'll PM you my email


Hey Ed can you pm me too. I tried to pm you as well and had the same problem
I would like to get some grape seeds too.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 53 degrees.
> The cart works good.
> Bertha is housed with her sister, Ruby for the night.
> Number 2 is with the female, Julio and the largest young female, number 3 is with number one. My male.


I've got the same cart


----------



## meech008

Well, we got some pretty terrible news today. At about 1230 this afternoon Bens favorite uncle suffered a massive heart attack and did not survive  Ben is devastated; Kevin was like a father to him. We'll be going to West Virginia on Tuesday right after I take my boards.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Well, we got some pretty terrible news today. At about 1230 this afternoon Bens favorite uncle suffered a massive heart attack and did not survive  Ben is devastated; Kevin was like a father to him. We'll be going to West Virginia on Tuesday right after I take my boards.


Aw meech, I am so very sorry to hear that.
Please pass on my condolences to Ben
- a very sad loss for you both.


----------



## Lyn W

I must say goodnight now.
Another Monday started 12 mins ago here in the UK!
Hope you all enjoy what's left of your Sundays
and have a good day tomorrow.
Take care and see you soon
Night night


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Well, we got some pretty terrible news today. At about 1230 this afternoon Bens favorite uncle suffered a massive heart attack and did not survive  Ben is devastated; Kevin was like a father to him. We'll be going to West Virginia on Tuesday right after I take my boards.


Oh no! I'm so sorry for your sudden loss! *HUGS*
Prayers and thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I must say goodnight now.
> Another Monday started 12 mins ago here in the UK!
> Hope you all enjoy what's left of your Sundays
> and have a good day tomorrow.
> Take care and see you soon
> Night night


Good night Lyn! See you on the dark side


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Aw meech, I am so very sorry to hear that.
> Please pass on my condolences to Ben
> - a very sad loss for you both.


Thank you Lyn. We're both in shock


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry for your sudden loss! *HUGS*
> Prayers and thoughts for you and your family!


Thank you so much Noel! We're pushing through. Bens just so broken up. He was only in his fifties


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Thank you so much Noel! We're pushing through. Bens just so broken up. He was only in his fifties


It's even harder when they are young


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Well, we got some pretty terrible news today. At about 1230 this afternoon Bens favorite uncle suffered a massive heart attack and did not survive  Ben is devastated; Kevin was like a father to him. We'll be going to West Virginia on Tuesday right after I take my boards.



I'm so sorry (((hugs)))


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this Michelle! I hope you and Ben will be alright.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I just needed to report to @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston that I'm a ways into "Still Game." At first, I really struggled with the young actors portraying elderly people. I found it really distracting, but thought it had funny moments. I kept at it and freakin' LOVE the show. I don't notice the young actors any more, no longer need subtitles (yes I seriously did!!!), and regularly laugh so hard I get teary. Man, that show is a thing of Beauty!!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Well, we got some pretty terrible news today. At about 1230 this afternoon Bens favorite uncle suffered a massive heart attack and did not survive  Ben is devastated; Kevin was like a father to him. We'll be going to West Virginia on Tuesday right after I take my boards.




so sorry to read this  thoughs are with you guys


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I just needed to report to @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston that I'm a ways into "Still Game." At first, I really struggled with the young actors portraying elderly people. I found it really distracting, but thought it had funny moments. I kept at it and freakin' LOVE the show. I don't notice the young actors any more, no longer need subtitles (yes I seriously did!!!), and regularly laugh so hard I get teary. Man, that show is a thing of Beauty!!!




glad you're enjoying, it is a gem of a show . it stemmed from 'chewing the fat' some one YouTube


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room, weekend over, back to the office 

hope everyone is doing well, thoughts and prayers go out to meech and ben


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Well no one can say you are having a bad hair night!
> My weekend was cold and quiet, but good thanks
> How about yours?
> No visits to A&E?


Nope. 
I spent it on bed all day eating chocolates


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> Well, we got some pretty terrible news today. At about 1230 this afternoon Bens favorite uncle suffered a massive heart attack and did not survive  Ben is devastated; Kevin was like a father to him. We'll be going to West Virginia on Tuesday right after I take my boards.


So sorry to hear this.
Hope your all ok, thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've just recently been made aware that Adam has stopped posting. Is there a reason?


Thank you Lyn


----------



## AZtortMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thank you Lyn


I'm not sure 
Morning Ken


----------



## johnandjade

well looks like I'm teaching myself how to drive in snow and ice today


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> Hope your all ok, thoughts and prayers go out to you.


Thank everyone. We're both shaken but Ben is taking the brunt of this. He's very broken right now, the whole community is. Kevin was well respected and loved


----------



## Pearly

meech008 said:


> Thank everyone. We're both shaken but Ben is taking the brunt of this. He's very broken right now, the whole community is. Kevin was well respected and loved


Just saw this! My sincere condolences to both of you. 50's is too young to die. I'll be 50 this summer. So sorry for your loss


----------



## meech008

Pearly said:


> Just saw this! My sincere condolences to both of you. 50's is too young to die. I'll be 50 this summer. So sorry for your loss


Thank you Pearly. 50s is way too young. He's only a couple years older than my mom. Like I told Ben though, we can take a small comfort in that he was the happiest he's ever been when he died.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time. finishing at 1500 tomorrow as well


----------



## johnandjade

gotta get the suit dusted off for lordin' it up tomorrow was a good laugh driving in the slushy mush today :/ , the boy handled it well  no crashes!  

looks like getting rats is out the window , jades not keen on having 2.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Ken


Morning. I'm real hungry for breakfast right now.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning. I'm real hungry for breakfast right now.




BACON TIME


----------



## johnandjade

jades making chicken stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacan for tea


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thank you so much Noel! We're pushing through. Bens just so broken up. He was only in his fifties


Gosh that is young! So much harder than if he had been elderly and ill.
I hope Ben is OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening to anyone in the dark corners of the CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Nope.
> I spent it on bed all day eating chocolates


Much messier than toast crumbs so be careful!!


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Well, we got some pretty terrible news today. At about 1230 this afternoon Bens favorite uncle suffered a massive heart attack and did not survive  Ben is devastated; Kevin was like a father to him. We'll be going to West Virginia on Tuesday right after I take my boards.



So sorry to hear that! Ben will be in for some tough times. He's lucky to have you to be there for him.


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening to anyone in the dark corners of the CDR.


peeking in from work occasionally. Hiya


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> peeking in from work occasionally. Hiya


I managed to sneak a rare quick peek at work today too, but not long enough to sign in and post.
Hope all's well with you.


----------



## Lyn W

Hey @meech008
In case I don't see you later just wanted to say good luck with the Boards tomorrow (I'm sure you'll have no problems) and have a safe journey to West Virginia tomorrow - just sorry its a trip you have to make in such sad circumstances


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John sorry missed you earlier. Hope you have a good time at the alcofest - sorry - football tomorrow.
- bet you'll scrub well in you in your whistle and flute - post a pic if you can - it will be a change from high heels!!
Take care


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to try to get to bed before midnight tonight!
So night night all
Have fun and take care
See you soon.


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to try to get to bed before midnight tonight!
> So night night all
> Have fun and take care
> See you soon.



Good NIght Lyn!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> BACON TIME


Did you say Bacon time or BUD time ???


----------



## meech008

W Shaw said:


> So sorry to hear that! Ben will be in for some tough times. He's lucky to have you to be there for him.


Aw thank you for saying that  it's been rough but we have a good family.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hey @meech008
> In case I don't see you later just wanted to say good luck with the Boards tomorrow (I'm sure you'll have no problems) and have a safe journey to West Virginia tomorrow - just sorry its a trip you have to make in such sad circumstances


Thank you Lyn! I've been studying and packing all day. We dropped buddy off at my moms earlier this evening. I am just a bundle of nerves. Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Aw thank you for saying that  it's been rough but we have a good family.


You have another one here in the CDR too, so don't hesitate to call on us!


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Thank you Lyn! I've been studying and packing all day. We dropped buddy off at my moms earlier this evening. I am just a bundle of nerves. Talk to you tomorrow!




Good luck tomorrow!! Relax and take your time!! You will do great!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you say Bacon time or BUD time ???




it was both


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! hope everyone is doing well now Monday is out the way. 

good luck today meech, it know it'll be hard but try to stay focused and relaxed.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! hope everyone is doing well now Monday is out the way.
> 
> good luck today meech, it know it'll be hard but try to stay focused and relaxed.


How are you doing driving in the snow ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How are you doing driving in the snow ?


mornooning gramps! how are you? it was good fun, a couple of wheelspins struggling for tracktion and the front end kept sliding when i was parking up on the forcourt... but no crashes


----------



## johnandjade

news that glen 'eagles' frey has died


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

meech008 said:


> I've been studying and packing all day. I am just a bundle of nerves. Talk to you tomorrow!


All I've got to say is B-Complex before you close your eyes for bed. Then maybe one 45 mins. before the boards come Tuesday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> news that glen 'eagles' frey has died


And young as well.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> mornooning gramps! how are you? it was good fun, a couple of wheelspins struggling for tracktion and the front end kept sliding when i was parking up on the forcourt... but no crashes


You can stop wheel spins if you put the emergeny brakes on just a click or two and at stop signs down shift in to low 2 or low 1 with a adamatic trany . Sorry about the spelling .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> BACON TIME


When isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

apparently somewhere in the world at every second of every hour of every day, hotel california is playing!


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When isn't it?




mornooning cowboy! I'm just on my way for my morning ration of rashers


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's too cool for tortoises at 54 degrees. But perfect for me!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's too cool for tortoises at 54 degrees. But perfect for me!!


 morning ed . we're still hovering at freezing:/


----------



## johnandjade

Burger King time 4 cheeseyburgers


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> Burger King time 4 cheeseyburgers


Sounds good to me!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds good to me!




just getting ready for tonight frreeee barr!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> news that glen 'eagles' frey has died


No!!! What a shame will have to google that.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Burger King time 4 cheeseyburgers


 4 ?
Are you out to break some kind of record????


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When isn't it?


Ken - I think you're going to have change your name to the Rind stone Cowboy!!!
Then you can lean back in the saddle!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> 4 ?
> Are you out to break some kind of record????


She's right. Better make it five...And don't forget the fries!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's right. Better make it five...And don't forget the fries!!


Hi Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed!


Hello there Lyn!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello there Lyn!!


How are things in Florida today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

O.K
Kind of cool. 
The torts are inside and the "Sunroom" is heated to about 70 degrees.
It'll be Thursday until they can go back outside.
How are you?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> 4 ?
> Are you out to break some kind of record????


At John's age they are good but at 60 years old it's 5 inches around the waist !


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At John's age they are good but at 60 years old it's 5 inches around the waist !


...and these things have a habit of catching up with us!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> ...and these things have a habit of catching up with us!!!


I wouldn't know.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> O.K
> Kind of cool.
> The torts are inside and the "Sunroom" is heated to about 70 degrees.
> It'll be Thursday until they can go back outside.
> How are you?


Full up of cold at the moment.
I was boasting last week that I'd managed to avoid them so far but they got me today!
Nothing much just bunged up!
It'll be next May before poor Lola can go out again!


----------



## meech008

I DID IT!!!!!!!!! Michelle Chrismon.....R.T(R)


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!!!! Michelle Chrismon.....R.T(R)


WOO HOO!!!! 
You GO, Girl!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!!!! Michelle Chrismon.....R.T(R)





Well done Michelle! Knew you would do it!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Very quiet here tonight.
Today I found out that homework is dangerous!
...it gave me a paper cut  lol


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!
> You GO, Girl!!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thank you so much!!! I can't believe it's finally done and over


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 162889
> 
> Well done Michelle! Knew you would do it!!!


Thank you Lyn! I've been doing my happy dance!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Happy or turtle dance ?


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!!!! Michelle Chrismon.....R.T(R)




AWESOME SAUCE!!!! 
Congratulations !!


----------



## Lyn W

Busy evening work wise for me tonight so had to ban myself for a few hours.
Bedtime now try to sleep my sniffles away.
I've fed the armadillos, hedgehogs and snow leopard 
and the one legged pirate has been topped up with rum
so he's happy enough.
So take care everyone who pops in and have a good evening/night
See you soon!
Nos Da.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sweet dreams Lyn!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's right. Better make it five...And don't forget the fries!!




it's on the cards today!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!!!! Michelle Chrismon.....R.T(R)




  fantastic meech, well done you


----------



## johnandjade

oohhh my head! that was an experience, my siver tongue even got me and a couple of the lads down on the pitch....






and just noticed my mate took a pic while i was waiting for my taxi



coffee and bacon for this chap!


----------



## johnandjade

forgot to name drop! jamesy cotter from rab c nesbit.. tony roper was in our box as well . wondering how many lads calling in sick today lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning all


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning all




morning mr ed! how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good. Thanks.
You?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. Thanks.
> You?




just about sober now, off to Burger King, the bacon XL meal is calling


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wonder if the Burger King food over there is identical to what it is here? Content? Taste?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder if the Burger King food over there is identical to what it is here? Content? Taste?




probably smaller portions.


----------



## Jnas Wrgg

Johnandjade are you ever not on this


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> probably smaller portions.



Now the eating 4 of em makes sense.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> forgot to name drop! jamesy cotter from rab c nesbit.. tony roper was in our box as well . wondering how many lads calling in sick today lol


Looks like a very good time was had by all!!
That's my kind of football match - no football!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Johnandjade are you ever not on this




nope, I have taken up squatters rights in the cold dark room


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Looks like a very good time was had by all!!
> That's my kind of football match - no football!!!!




it was fantastic. boss had a few was well, he mentioned promotion to super  ... i told him i want area manager


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound, don't even want a beer!'! :0


----------



## johnandjade

I found a cracker :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I found a cracker :/
> View attachment 162956


The 3 Amigos or Likely Lads!
Hi John, area manager ay! that has a nice ring to it!!
Aim high!!
I hope they seriously consider it!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The 3 Amigos or Likely Lads!
> Hi John, area manager ay! that has a nice ring to it!!
> Aim high!!
> I hope they seriously consider it!!




the 3 stoodgies! big things happening within the company so fingers crossed! 

hows miss womblyn? feeling any better?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder if the Burger King food over there is identical to what it is here? Content? Taste?


When I was in Germany you could get beer with your Mc Donald's ! Germans know a good meal ( beer )


----------



## johnandjade

check out this weird looking little fella a seen today!! really strange colouring


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> homeward bound, don't even want a beer!'! :0


NO BEER ! The beer God is watching you !


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> NO BEER ! The beer God is watching you !







I couldn't resist


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the 3 stoodgies! big things happening within the company so fingers crossed!
> 
> hows miss womblyn? feeling any better?


Not too bad thanks John just usual cold symptoms.
I hope the changes bring good things for you.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 162962
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist


....knew it wouldn't last!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When I was in Germany you could get beer with your Mc Donald's ! Germans know a good meal ( beer )




PG 13


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 162961


Don't usually see spiders that colour wonder what it is?
I'll have to check my book.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 162961


Don't kiss it !! You are all ready
Taking it's picture !


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks John just usual cold symptoms.
> I hope the changes bring good things for you.



have a wee hot toddie 

the only way is up . told the boss's right hand man i'm after his job! boss man knows im hungry for it, all going well as it does in my head then im onto a winner. only have a few years work in me before my wrist collapses (actually) so eyes on the prize!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ....knew it wouldn't last!!!




I couldn't walk past the shop, the beer gods vibes worked


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't usually see spiders that colour wonder what it is?
> I'll have to check my book.




tis a strage one isn't it!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't kiss it !! You are all ready
> Taking it's picture !




don't tell jade i was kissing stella


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh home , that was a challenge today!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tis a strage one isn't it!


Could be a green orb spider. Pretty!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ahhh home , that was a challenge today!


Its freezing here today temps - 4'C on way to work - no higher than 3'C all day.
Bet it's even colder up with you John so you must be glad to get home.
A nice evening to relax in front of the tele now?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Could be a green orb spider. Pretty!



I'll have a Googleboogle


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Its freezing here today temps - 4'C on way to work - no higher than 3'C all day.
> Bet it's even colder up with you John so you must be glad to get home.
> A nice evening to relax in front of the tele now?




you bettcha! much needed tonight! its still hovering around freezing but don't think we've dropped below yet.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I'll have a Googleboogle




not sure, the 'bum' on the one i seen was a golden colour?


----------



## johnandjade

cotter!!!



the actor tony roaper, middle. and 2 lads that work with


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> cotter!!!
> View attachment 162965
> 
> 
> the actor tony roaper, middle. and 2 lads that work with


mixing with the celebs now!
A night to remember!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> cotter!!!
> View attachment 162965
> 
> 
> the actor tony roaper, middle. and 2 lads that work with


Dang! I wish I knew Tony Roaper! -Sorry! But I'm excited for you


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just wanted to share that I started a thread in the Off-topic media section about books.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-are-you-reading.135200/#post-1274188

I'm also kind of testing the waters a bit and seeing if anyone has any interest in group reading. Not sure how it'll go. Could be fun to try out.

<-----Also the new Avatar is me in front of Stephen King's house. I figured I'd have a bookish avatar for a bit


----------



## Lyn W

Hi there hope all's well!
Nice new avatar - looks like the sort of house a writer of horror/thriller stories might live.
Will have a peak at the book thread.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello all!
How are you?
I just tried to cook a hot crossed bun...


Anyway... What's the weather like for you?
Frosty here so no no weeds for spud!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello all!
> How are you?
> I just tried to cook a hot crossed bun...
> View attachment 162981
> 
> Anyway... What's the weather like for you?
> Frosty here so no no weeds for spud!


Well it was certainly hot and I bet pretty cross at being burnt!
So yes it is a hot cross bun!!
I like burnt things - it's a taste acquired out of necessity.
Very cold here -4'C on way to work this morning.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Thank God 
Torts food don't need cooking !


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank God
> Torts food don't need cooking !


It sure is - my tort would starve!


----------



## Lyn W

Night night all!
Have fun!
See you soon


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

It isn't morning it's Bud Time !


----------



## Jnas Wrgg

Mornin every bady


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It isn't morning it's Bud Time !









unfortunately coffee for me


----------



## johnandjade

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Mornin every bady




good morning!


----------



## johnandjade

mc donalds for breakfast today, because why not! it was good i'm mc lovin' it


----------



## Jnas Wrgg

I see your keeping your record of being on this every 20 mins of the day


----------



## johnandjade

Jnas Wrgg said:


> I see your keeping your record of being on this every 20 mins of the day



if I didn't have to work I'd never leave! i like to pop in and check on things, there is also the livestock to feed in here... and a one legged pirate who sometimes causes mischief


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nice weather is expected here today. 
I slept in a little late and rode one of the bikes in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The Cold, Dark and Silent room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In the photo background, that is SMOKEY. My Yamaha gas powered golf cart that will top 50 M.P.H.
She has a motorcycle engine shoe horned in there.
Unfortunately, the brakes are so good!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Prairie Mom said:


> I just needed to report to @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston that I'm a ways into "Still Game." At first, I really struggled with the young actors portraying elderly people. I found it really distracting, but thought it had funny moments. I kept at it and freakin' LOVE the show. I don't notice the young actors any more, no longer need subtitles (yes I seriously did!!!), and regularly laugh so hard I get teary. Man, that show is a thing of Beauty!!!


I think that's brilliant a Chrissy @Prairie Mom - do you really understand it? There's also chewing the fat which is legend. I actually heard that a new still game series is going to be released which I'm really excited about!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I'm interviewing at work and we are currently doing the excel assessment so I am busy farting about on the Internet for half an hour - woohoo!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm interviewing at work and we are currently doing the excel assessment so I am busy farting about on the Internet for half an hour - woohoo!


It seems that we are alone here.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems that we are alone here.




KFC today


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> In the photo background, that is SMOKEY. My Yamaha gas powered golf cart that will top 50 M.P.H.
> She has a motorcycle engine shoe horned in there.
> Unfortunately, the brakes are so good!!




wow! that would make an interesting game of golf! how are you today sir?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow. An American and TWO Scotts!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wow! that would make an interesting game of golf! how are you today sir?


I'm well. How are you today, John?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm well. How are you today, John?




. yeah good thanks  just a quick cigarette then back to work, having to organise sales for the weekend now as 2 of the 4 guys they hired are off today and tomorrow... get this, they are at 'valeting school' !! it's rather amusing


----------



## Prairie Mom

For @spudthetortoise


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> if I didn't have to work I'd never leave! i like to pop in and check on things, there is also the livestock to feed in here... and a one legged pirate who sometimes causes mischief


and its a good job you do John - there could be mayhem otherwise!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Well, Hello Lyn!!


----------



## johnandjade

lesson tonight so no beer for me yet, only 2hrs and 20mins to go!


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> I think that's brilliant a Chrissy @Prairie Mom - do you really understand it? There's also chewing the fat which is legend. I actually heard that a new still game series is going to be released which I'm really excited about!


I'll have to look into "Chewing the Fat." About understanding it...There are times when some of the minor characters speak quickly and quietly and honestly that can be hard. I do also come across occasional slang that I've never heard. For example, even the expression "Neds." I've never heard it before and I'm still uncertain if that is referring to young teens or more thug/trouble makers?


----------



## spud's_mum

Prairie Mom said:


> For @spudthetortoise


AWEE 
that lols like my first ever hamster, Sparky. 
Too cute!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll have to look into "Chewing the Fat." About understanding it...There are times when some of the minor characters speak quickly and quietly and honestly that can be hard. I do also come across occasional slang that I've never heard. For example, even the expression "Neds." I've never heard it before and I'm still uncertain if that is referring to young teens or more thug/trouble makers?




, neds... 'non educated delinquent' 

also known as 'bams' or 'toon goons' 


...generally teenage to early 20's , who hang around in the streets getting drunk and starting fights


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> , neds... 'non educated delinquent'
> 
> also known as 'bams' or 'toon goons'
> 
> 
> ...generally teenage to early 20's , who hang around in the streets getting drunk and starting fights


Ha! Fantastic! Thanks, John

I kind of like the words "bams" and "toon goons" too Must come up with ways to use them in everyday speech!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> unfortunately coffee for me


Now what's that from!? Is it from Still Game? If so, I'm not there yet.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> mc donalds for breakfast today, because why not! it was good i'm mc lovin' it


I don't get how you stay as thin as you are! I practically eat the same food as my tortoise and I'll always be extra soft around the edges


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! Fantastic! Thanks, John
> 
> I kind of like the words "bams" and "toon goons" too Must come up with ways to use them in everyday speech!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Now what's that from!? Is it from Still Game? If so, I'm not there yet.




chewin the fat


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't get how you stay as thin as you are! I practically eat the same food as my tortoise and I'll always be extra soft around the edges




I don't know either, it's great though


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Hi there hope all's well!
> Nice new avatar - looks like the sort of house a writer of horror/thriller stories might live.
> Will have a peak at the book thread.


Thanks We only lived a couple streets away from him in Maine, so whenever people came to visit, we had to take them to his house and get photos done His wife is a writer too and they had some fun with the house. The iron gates are all decorated like spider webs and there are small three-headed dragons. For years, he even sat outside and handed candy to trick or treaters on Halloween. The thing that I think is so cool is that he's loaded to kingdom come and he lives in a regular neighborhood. They're nice big beautiful houses, but he's in the middle of town and surrounded by regular folks with neighbors on all sides. Like I said, my own cheap apartment was only a few streets away.


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm interviewing at work and we are currently doing the excel assessment so I am busy farting about on the Internet for half an hour - woohoo!


Lucky US!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


>


Funny


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> chewin the fat


Will have to look for this next


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Will have to look for this next




there are also 2 live still games  available on YouTube


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> there are also 2 live still games  available on YouTube


I think I saw a preview or something for those. I wondered if it were theater. I'll have to check them out. I think I'm in season 4 right now. Winston just lost his leg and has the pretty nail polished false foot.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'll poke around the forum a bit and then I'm off for my busy day with lots of appointments. Happily I don't have to cook dinner tonight. Lots of yummy leftovers.

Have a good evening/day, Cold Dark room!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll poke around the forum a bit and then I'm off for my busy day with lots of appointments. Happily I don't have to cook dinner tonight. Lots of yummy leftovers.
> 
> Have a good evening/day, Cold Dark room!


You too!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I think I saw a preview or something for those. I wondered if it were theater. I'll have to check them out. I think I'm in season 4 right now. Winston just lost his leg and has the pretty nail polished false foot.




your fair getting through them!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I think I saw a preview or something for those. I wondered if it were theater. I'll have to check them out. I think I'm in season 4 right now. Winston just lost his leg and has the pretty nail polished false foot.




music playing...

'well this is the balled of misses begg'
who doubted winstons gammy leg'


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder if the Burger King food over there is identical to what it is here? Content? Taste?


Based on my experience when I worked in New Zealand, I'd guess 'No.' Reason being that apparently different cultures have different tastes that they find appealing. The mayonnaise in New Zealand was NOTHING like our mayonnaise here. Theirs is a bit runnier, more off-white than white, and the taste just isn't the same. I even bought Kraft Mayonnaise while I was there, desperately hoping for a taste of home, but Kraft MODIFIES their recipes depending on their consumers. So it was exactly the same as the other nasty-tasting (to my spoiled American palate!) New Zealand mayonnaise. Ketchup tasted a little different too, but not as striking as the mayo. 
The Burger King I had there did not QUITE taste like ours- not exactly bad, just not what I was used to or was expecting.


----------



## Lyn W

I've managed to miss everyone popping in today but expect I will catch up with some of you over the weekend.
Maybe back later if my cough doesn't allow me to sleep (hopefully not)
But will say night night for now,
Take care.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> your fair getting through them!


Och! Aye Aye... When me wean be sleeping, me husband and I turn on our tellybox, cuddle up, and oft watch two, nae three episodes in one go. Dinnae what we'll watch when we're through with um.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> Based on my experience when I worked in New Zealand, I'd guess 'No.' Reason being that apparently different cultures have different tastes that they find appealing. The mayonnaise in New Zealand was NOTHING like our mayonnaise here. Theirs is a bit runnier, more off-white than white, and the taste just isn't the same. I even bought Kraft Mayonnaise while I was there, desperately hoping for a taste of home, but Kraft MODIFIES their recipes depending on their consumers. So it was exactly the same as the other nasty-tasting (to my spoiled American palate!) New Zealand mayonnaise. Ketchup tasted a little different too, but not as striking as the mayo.
> The Burger King I had there did not QUITE taste like ours- not exactly bad, just not what I was used to or was expecting.


(@ZEROPILOT) Yes you're right! There are differences. There is often different menu items based on the country. While we get a limited time BBQ type sandwich, other places will have a limited time Fish offering. Last time I was overseas McDonalds even offered a limited time "Doner" (super yummy greek type food). Food will taste slightly different, because there will be slightly different seasonings and particularly dressings used. Many restaurants in Europe will be heavier on Mustard vs Ketchup and there is no such thing as Ranch Dressing in most places. Food is even served a tiny bit differently. For example, growing up in Germany they would give you these tiny kind of finger forks for your fries because Germans were accustomed to eating big yummy fries called Pommes Frites where you would often use a fork. Now, because fast food has invaded everywhere Pommes as well as Chips in the UK are often more like lame fast food French fries. -They are so disappointing in most restaurants now!! Also, when you eat in the fast food restaurant vs drive through, most fast food places in Europe hand you your drink open without a lid and straw. Europeans are far less wasteful than us garbage factories.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> Based on my experience when I worked in New Zealand, I'd guess 'No.' Reason being that apparently different cultures have different tastes that they find appealing. The mayonnaise in New Zealand was NOTHING like our mayonnaise here. Theirs is a bit runnier, more off-white than white, and the taste just isn't the same. I even bought Kraft Mayonnaise while I was there, desperately hoping for a taste of home, but Kraft MODIFIES their recipes depending on their consumers. So it was exactly the same as the other nasty-tasting (to my spoiled American palate!) New Zealand mayonnaise. Ketchup tasted a little different too, but not as striking as the mayo.
> The Burger King I had there did not QUITE taste like ours- not exactly bad, just not what I was used to or was expecting.


One thing I will say is that often fresh fruit and vegetables taste better overseas.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I've managed to miss everyone popping in today but expect I will catch up with some of you over the weekend.
> Maybe back later if my cough doesn't allow me to sleep (hopefully not)
> But will say night night for now,
> Take care.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> music playing...
> 
> 'well this is the balled of misses begg'
> who doubted winstons gammy leg'


Sence my son' s name is John this works two ways !


----------



## johnandjade

top o' the mornooning to ya' ! it's Friday, wooohooo!!! busy(ish) day ahead... more so for the other guys 

right Friday lets have at you!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> top o' the mornooning to ya' ! it's Friday, wooohooo!!! busy(ish) day ahead... more so for the other guys
> 
> right Friday lets have at you!!!


Come on it's Bud time ! I'm on number 3 it's almost bed time !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come on it's Bud time ! I'm on number 3 it's almost bed time !




10hrs to go! i can almost taste it


----------



## johnandjade

another beautiful Scotish morning, the rain is falling straight down, slightly to the side


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John!
So, apparently, you haven't tasted REAL Burger King?
You'll have to come to the 'States for some, then?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John!
> So, apparently, you haven't tasted REAL Burger King?
> You'll have to come to the 'States for some, then?




morning ed  haven't been across the pond for around 15yrs!


----------



## johnandjade

had to be done... Burger King again! 4 cheeseyburgers and fries. look how small they are! 



its a CD, not vinal


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> had to be done... Burger King again! 4 cheeseyburgers and fries. look how small they are!
> View attachment 163122
> 
> 
> its a CD, not vinal


Omg! You had me fooled! Thought it was a vinyl! Was just thinking about bunch of my old favorites (LP's) that I had brought with me from my Old Country back in 1989.... Just couldn't part with them. They are boxed up somewhere up on the attic. I wonder if they are still any good after all those years of being stored in our summer heat... I love that look of your cd!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Omg! You had me fooled! Thought it was a vinyl! Was just thinking about bunch of my old favorites (LP's) that I had brought with me from my Old Country back in 1989.... Just couldn't part with them. They are boxed up somewhere up on the attic. I wonder if they are still any good after all those years of being stored in our summer heat... I love that look of your cd!




found it in a car . I think they would be, certainly some money in them


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Five hours of silence!!
The "Room" is a tomb!!
I was just sifting through the threads. John has posted many photos.(Of himself) Adam has a few partial photos of himself. I have reluctantly included one or two, but what of miss Lyn?
Did I miss it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow!
how did I NOT see those posts?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Och! Aye Aye... When me wean be sleeping, me husband and I turn on our tellybox, cuddle up, and oft watch two, nae three episodes in one go. Dinnae what we'll watch when we're through with um.


Your certainly getting a hang of the lingo!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> top o' the mornooning to ya' ! it's Friday, wooohooo!!! busy(ish) day ahead... more so for the other guys
> 
> right Friday lets have at you!!!


Hope its been a good day John!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> (@ZEROPILOT) Yes you're right! There are differences. There is often different menu items based on the country. While we get a limited time BBQ type sandwich, other places will have a limited time Fish offering. Last time I was overseas McDonalds even offered a limited time "Doner" (super yummy greek type food). Food will taste slightly different, because there will be slightly different seasonings and particularly dressings used. Many restaurants in Europe will be heavier on Mustard vs Ketchup and there is no such thing as Ranch Dressing in most places. Food is even served a tiny bit differently. For example, growing up in Germany they would give you these tiny kind of finger forks for your fries because Germans were accustomed to eating big yummy fries called Pommes Frites where you would often use a fork. Now, because fast food has invaded everywhere Pommes as well as Chips in the UK are often more like lame fast food French fries. -They are so disappointing in most restaurants now!! Also, when you eat in the fast food restaurant vs drive through, most fast food places in Europe hand you your drink open without a lid and straw. Europeans are far less wasteful than us garbage factories.


I'm glad you said 'doner' not 'donor' - I aways wondered what they put in those burgers!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No Burger king today. I ate two mummified cheese burgers from Wendys. I think they were made in advance for the lunch crowd. Not great.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Five hours of silence!!
> The "Room" is a tomb!!
> I was just sifting through the threads. John has posted many photos.(Of himself) Adam has a few partial photos of himself. I have reluctantly included one or two, but what of miss Lyn?
> Did I miss it?


Nope Ed - I don't do selfies!! No digital camera either.
Hope you are having a good day!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No Burger king today. I ate two mummified cheese burgers from Wendys. I think they were made in advance for the lunch crowd. Not great.


Sounds delicious!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Nope Ed - I don't do selfies!! No digital camera either.
> Hope you are having a good day!!


I'll have to trust my mental picture of you.
Heck, I sent a photo of myself and I look like a homeless man!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Are YOU doing O.K.?
Is your cold better?


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> oohhh my head! that was an experience, my siver tongue even got me and a couple of the lads down on the pitch....
> View attachment 162938
> View attachment 162939
> View attachment 162940
> View attachment 162941
> 
> 
> and just noticed my mate took a pic while i was waiting for my taxi
> View attachment 162942
> 
> 
> coffee and bacon for this chap!



So... Are shirt and tie and polished shoes the norm for a football match? I'm afraid I didn't catch the names you dropped so I'ma leave them there for someone else to pick up. Looks like a grand time though!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll have to trust my mental picture of you.
> Heck, I sent a photo of myself and I look like a homeless man!


I must have missed that one - don't recall any hobo-like looking photos of you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Where's Gillian?
No photo of HER either.


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> So... Are shirt and tie and polished shoes the norm for a football match? I'm afraid I didn't catch the names you dropped so I'ma leave them there for someone else to pick up. Looks like a grand time though!


Oh yes our football matches are very formal affairs!!
We have the best dressed supporters in the world!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going to name my three yet un named tortoises. The male is now Romeo,(Formerly known as #1) but that leaves two females.(Now numbers 2 and 3)
Any ideas? They are unquestionably females.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Where's Gillian?
> No photo of HER either.


Not seen Gillian in CDR for a while but she has been posting.
Expecting a snow storm I believe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Not seen Gillian in CDR for a while but she has been posting.
> Expecting a snow storm I believe.


I think I saw a portion of her arm in a photo.
Yes. She injured her ankle too. She is not having a good time all around.
And therefore, neither is Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I saw a portion of her arm in a photo.
> Yes. She injured her ankle too. She is not having a good time all around.
> And therefore, neither is Oli.


No I emailed her last week I think it was - will drop her another line later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In her last Email to me, she said that she hadn't heard back from me in a while, but I've been in pretty regular contact. Maybe she doesn't get them all?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to name my three yet un named tortoises. The male is now Romeo,(Formerly known as #1) but that leaves two females.(Now numbers 2 and 3)
> Any ideas? They are unquestionably females.


Well Adam would tell you to name them all Adam!
What about Bella, Donna, Maggie, May, Gertie, Hattie, Meg, Peg, Thelma and Louise......


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> So... Are shirt and tie and polished shoes the norm for a football match? I'm afraid I didn't catch the names you dropped so I'ma leave them there for someone else to pick up. Looks like a grand time though!




we were in the vip hospitality suite


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are YOU doing O.K.?
> Is your cold better?


Just saw this but I'm OK thanks Ed - cold running its course and turning into a cough now which keeps me awake but I'll survive!


----------



## johnandjade

BEER TIME!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well Adam would tell you to name them all Adam!
> What about Bella, Donna, Maggie, May, Gertie, Hattie, Meg, Peg, Thelma and Louise......




thelma and louise!! gets my vote


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> BEER TIME!!!


Cheers - may join you with a cider a bit later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Cheers - may join you with a cider a bit later.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John end of another week - thank goodness!!
Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad you said 'doner' not 'donor' - I aways wondered what they put in those burgers!


Ha! I never thought about that!

I love Doner Kebabs...mmmm! Those are actually something I have not eaten in the States. I'm sure they exist somewhere, but I haven't come across them.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! I never thought about that!
> 
> I love Doner Kebabs...mmmm! Those are actually something I have not eaten in the States. I'm sure they exist somewhere, but I haven't come across them.


There are plenty of kebab shops in UK - a favourite of many after a night of wine women and song I believe!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Your certainly getting a hang of the lingo!!


Sweet! I'm glad you think so I'll admit it took some thought!

In reality, I actually pick up accents really quickly. It can be embarrassing. I've often joked that I start THINKING in a southern accent just from my layover in the Atlanta, Georgia airport

Happily, where I live now does not have a very prominent accent. It's very much the clear American-English you hear in television shows and movies, BUT people here DO drop their 'g's at the end of their words, which I admittedly have begun to do a lot and even my foreign-born children have begun to do as well. We'll speak pretty clear "American-English" but we're "Thinkin' about walkin' over to the store to do some shoppin' later"


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John end of another week - thank goodness!!
> Are you working tomorrow?




nope  good one today as well.. boss man appeared, 'i like your attitude john, chasing after ians (the right hand man) job.... he said that I could actually be in charge of around 4 or 5 supervisors! area manager might be on the cards afterall


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha! I never thought about that!
> 
> I love Doner Kebabs...mmmm! Those are actually something I have not eaten in the States. I'm sure they exist somewhere, but I haven't come across them.




staple diet here


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Sweet! I'm glad you thing so I'll admit it took some thought!
> 
> In reality, I actually pick up accents really quickly. It can be embarrassing. I've often joked that I start THINKING in a southern accent just from my layover in the Atlanta, Georgia airport
> 
> Happily, where I live now does not have a very prominent accent. It's very much the clear American-English you hear in television shows and movies, BUT people here DO drop their 'g's at the end of their words, which I admittedly have begun to do a lot and even my foreign-born children have begun to do as well. We'll speak pretty clear "American-English" but we're "Thinkin' about walkin' over to the store to do some shoppin' later"




watch oot fur the wee bams!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Nope Ed - I don't do selfies!! No digital camera either.
> Hope you are having a good day!!


Dang! I'd love to see your face too! It's fun to imagine what people look like when you're talking to them.

BUT--I'll admit that I have noticed something over the past year or so with my avatars...I truly have noticed that people chat with me more when I DON'T have a photo of myself up. --I'm starting to think I should be offended


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll have to trust my mental picture of you.
> Heck, I sent a photo of myself and I look like a homeless man!


Funny! I don't know if I've come across photos of you! I'll have to keep my eye out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to name my three yet un named tortoises. The male is now Romeo,(Formerly known as #1) but that leaves two females.(Now numbers 2 and 3)
> Any ideas? They are unquestionably females.


I vote classic movie actors: Grace Kelly, Marilyn Monroe, Bette Davis, Judy Garland...


----------



## johnandjade

I think the whole forum would agree we don't need anymore pics of me! I've probably blinded a few lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> BEER TIME!!!


I'm still racing through my Friday and hoping to relax this evening.

Tomorrow, I may have an additional four kids over on top of my already 4. Should be a busy day!


----------



## johnandjade

on that note, my next buy


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> staple diet here


It's like that all over Europe too! I really miss it. I buy them like crazy whenever I'm over there.

In the U.S. they have Mexican restaurants (Tex-Mex type burritos, tacos) and American-ized Chinese food on every corner the same way you can get Doners and tasty Indian food nearly every where over there.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm still racing through my Friday and hoping to relax this evening.
> 
> Tomorrow, I may have an additional four kids over on top of my already 4. Should be a busy day!




'we're gonna need a bigger boat!'


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> watch oot fur the wee bams!


Och! Aye! I'll remember that fur tamarra! Me house'll be swarmin' in'em.


----------



## W Shaw

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to name my three yet un named tortoises. The male is now Romeo,(Formerly known as #1) but that leaves two females.(Now numbers 2 and 3)
> Any ideas? They are unquestionably females.



I've always been fond of Roisín (ROsheen) for a little girl. It's Irish for a little rose. Although it's Irish, it makes me think of my favorite Scots poem, by Hugh MacDiarmid:

*The Little White Rose*
_The rose of all the world is not for me. 
I want for my part 
Only the little white rose of Scotland 
That smells sharp and sweet—and breaks the heart._


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope  good one today as well.. boss man appeared, 'i like your attitude john, chasing after ians (the right hand man) job.... he said that I could actually be in charge of around 4 or 5 supervisors! area manager might be on the cards afterall


That's terrific!
I really hope so John!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> I think the whole forum would agree we don't need anymore pics of me! I've probably blinded a few lol


NOOO WAAAY!!! Everyone loves your photos!!!!!!! You're hilarious. Sure, they'll joke about being blinded and such, but I don't think there is a single person out there that isn't jealous of your confidence!!! -I certainly am! And I love picturing who I talk to and knowing you have a silly personality. All good fun!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Och! Aye! I'll remember that fur tamarra! Me house'll be swarmin' in'em.




 i'll bet you have lots of fun ideas and activities to keep the little tikes amused


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> on that note, my next buy
> View attachment 163150


Will need to buy this for my Ben when he finally loses it all. The man went from Shirly Temple curled locks to quickly thinning crew cut in about a year's time


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> nope  good one today as well.. boss man appeared, 'i like your attitude john, chasing after ians (the right hand man) job.... he said that I could actually be in charge of around 4 or 5 supervisors! area manager might be on the cards afterall


that's awesome!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's terrific!
> I really hope so John!!!




yeah it's awesome , it's funny how a positive attitude works, just need to keep telling myself.. 'im a strong confident woman'


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Dang! I'd love to s
> 
> Dang! I'd love to see your face too! It's fun to imagine what people look like when you're talking to them.
> 
> BUT--I'll admit that I have noticed something over the past year or so with my avatars...I truly have noticed that people chat with me more when I DON'T have a photo of myself up. --I'm starting to think I should be offended


That's strange isn't it? Maybe it's too personal having a real face to reply to.
Lola is much better looking than me so I'll stick with him.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> 'we're gonna need a bigger boat!'


Ha ha ha!!! One of my favorite sayings and definitely true for tomorrow!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> i'll bet you have lots of fun ideas and activities to keep the little tikes amused


Or I'm just going to baby-gate them all in my living room with tons of legos and the tv on


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah it's awesome , it's funny how a positive attitude works, just need to keep telling myself.. 'im a strong confident woman'


Maybe it's the pics of you in the high heels that caught his eye!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> yeah it's awesome , it's funny how a positive attitude works, just need to keep telling myself.. 'im a strong confident woman'


made me snort laugh out loud I wasn't expecting the "woman" at the end


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> That's strange isn't it? Maybe it's too personal having a real face to reply to.
> Lola is much better looking than me so I'll stick with him.


hmmm...could be! I haven't thought about that too much. I may need to switch to a silly avatar again soon.  I kind of miss my Star Wars themed ones. Maybe I'll dip into something else silly and sci-fi.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> NOOO WAAAY!!! Everyone loves your photos!!!!!!! You're hilarious. Sure, they'll joke about being blinded and such, but I don't think there is a single person out there that isn't jealous of your confidence!!! -I certainly am! And I love picturing who I talk to and knowing you have a silly personality. All good fun!




shuffling feet, fankoo mammy (blushes) hey we gotta laugh, its more fun that way


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright, done eating and need to get back to work! I'll poke around the forum a bit before heading off.

Have a great weekend everybody!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> shuffling feet, fankoo mammy (blushes) hey we gotta laugh, its more fun that way


Definitely! Keep at it!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Or I'm just going to baby-gate them all in my living room with tons of legos and the tv on


Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright, done eating and need to get back to work! I'll poke around the forum a bit before heading off.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!!!


You too! Hope the kids don't wear you out too much tomorrow!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Will need to buy this for my Ben when he finally loses it all. The man went from Shirly Temple curled locks to quickly thinning crew cut in about a year's time




i have 3 older brothers, its funny when we are all together... you can see the hair line receding through the age stage. I admitted defeat a few years back and just razor it (whats left) off


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> i have 3 older brothers, its funny when we are all together... you can see the hair line receding through the age stage. I admitted defeat a few years back and just razor it (whats left) off


That's funny.
I actually really like the razor look on other men quite often. It's hard for me to imagine my husband that way though. We'll have to see what he comes up with. He'll be cute regardless.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Or I'm just going to baby-gate them all in my living room with tons of legos and the tv on




now you're onto a winner! I invented a game when watching my nephew, you put a ball high up on a step, then they have to knock it down using another ball... effort, nill.. enjoyment 100% ! win win


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> now you're onto a winner! I invented a game when watching my nephew, you put a ball high up on a step, then they have to knock it down using another ball... effort, nill.. enjoyment 100% ! win win


Good one!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe it's the pics of you in the high heels that caught his eye!




christ i'd be sacked if he new me without the work head or (heid) on !


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> made me snort laugh out loud I wasn't expecting the "woman" at the end




i need to stop listening to jades ipod


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright, done eating and need to get back to work! I'll poke around the forum a bit before heading off.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!!!




you too! good luck tomorrow, remember ear plugs!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> That's funny.
> I actually really like the razor look on other men quite often. It's hard for me to imagine my husband that way though. We'll have to see what he comes up with. He'll be cute regardless.




it's not bald, its 'aerodynamic'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> christ i'd be sacked if he new me without the work head or (heid) on !


Wouldn't we all - best to keep work and play separate.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's not bald, its 'aerodynamic'


hair0dynamic!?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wouldn't we all - best to keep work and play separate.




how did that situation go with you and your work mate?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how did that situation go with you and your work mate?


All blown over and moved on, you have to really when you work in a small dept or could be very difficult to work together.
Tomorrow's always a fresh start in our place.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> No Burger king today. I ate two mummified cheese burgers from Wendys. I think they were made in advance for the lunch crowd. Not great.



It does give you pause when they hand you the food as soon as you pull up to the window to pay.


----------



## JAYGEE

Man I have been having $26 deducted from my check since April for some crap I had payroll cancel. Now time to fight to get my money back!


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> Man I have been having $26 deducted from my check since April for some crap I had payroll cancel. Now time to fight to get my money back!


Very sneaky of them - hope they reimburse it all.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> It does give you pause when they hand you the food as soon as you pull up to the window to pay.


That is faster than fast food should be.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Sweet! I'm glad you think so I'll admit it took some thought!
> 
> In reality, I actually pick up accents really quickly. It can be embarrassing. I've often joked that I start THINKING in a southern accent just from my layover in the Atlanta, Georgia airport
> 
> Happily, where I live now does not have a very prominent accent. It's very much the clear American-English you hear in television shows and movies, BUT people here DO drop their 'g's at the end of their words, which I admittedly have begun to do a lot and even my foreign-born children have begun to do as well. We'll speak pretty clear "American-English" but we're "Thinkin' about walkin' over to the store to do some shoppin' later"




I think you mean you're fixin' to walk over to the store.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> That is faster than fast food should be.



Ahem, the preferred term is 'good food served quickly'


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Ahem, the preferred term is 'good food served quickly'


Ok then - quicker than quickly served food should be!


----------



## johnandjade

JAYGEE said:


> Man I have been having $26 deducted from my check since April for some crap I had payroll cancel. Now time to fight to get my money back!


 

hell yeah!!!


----------



## johnandjade

'man' duties done (went to the shop) lol. high flying birds on shuffle, good bye reality!!! seen you on Monday! ( if Mondays lucky  ) 


hope you guys and dolls all have a great weekend, i'll be around in one of the corners or scaling the walls on my quest to reach the top!  


hope mr ben and meech are holding up ok :/ , life is a 'bitter sweet symphony' .


----------



## johnandjade

... but then this happens... you gotta laugh! errmmm, the champagne sounds great! but I don't think I'll attend that party. !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 'man' duties done (went to the shop) lol. high flying birds on shuffle, good bye reality!!! seen you on Monday! ( if Mondays lucky  )
> 
> 
> hope you guys and dolls all have a great weekend, i'll be around in one of the corners or scaling the walls on my quest to reach the top!
> 
> 
> hope mr ben and meech are holding up ok :/ , life is a 'bitter sweet symphony' .


So we won't see you the weekend then John?
Blimey - everyone's disappearing.
Hope you have a good relaxing one whatever you are up to.
Take care!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm popping to the shop too now, so see you in a little while.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> So we won't see you the weekend then John?
> Blimey - everyone's disappearing.
> Hope you have a good relaxing one whatever you are up to.
> Take care!




I gotta do some 'bits and bobs' around the house 

here's a belter,


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ... but then this happens... you gotta laugh! errmmm, the champagne sounds great! but I don't think I'll attend that party. !
> View attachment 163159


Unfortunate cut off point - in more ways than one!


----------



## johnandjade

this one sorry..


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm popping to the shop too now, so see you in a little while.




cider and cheese


----------



## johnandjade

eagles on  \m/\m/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this one sorry..


OK but not a patch on George Benson's version!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> eagles on  \m/\m/


Excellent choice.


----------



## Lyn W

Right! Must go or they'll be shut see you soon!
Look out for TD - he was lurking earlier.


----------



## Jnas Wrgg

Hmm weird @johnandjade isn't on


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm still racing through my Friday and hoping to relax this evening.
> 
> Tomorrow, I may have an additional four kids over on top of my already 4. Should be a busy day!



Gaagh! Human kids are the worst! Can't you just build a decent soundproof enclosure for them, with grolights and stuff and take them out after their brains have grown in?


----------



## Lyn W

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Hmm weird @johnandjade isn't on


You just missed him


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> Gaagh! Human kids are the worst! Can't you just build a decent soundproof enclosure for them, with grolights and stuff and take them out after their brains have grown in?


Sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## W Shaw

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Hmm weird @johnandjade isn't on



Thought I saw him a wee bit ago saying something about being a strong, confident woman. Wasn't sure I wanted to ask.


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> 'man' duties done (went to the shop) lol. high flying birds on shuffle, good bye reality!!! seen you on Monday! ( if Mondays lucky  )
> 
> 
> hope you guys and dolls all have a great weekend, i'll be around in one of the corners or scaling the walls on my quest to reach the top!
> 
> 
> hope mr ben and meech are holding up ok :/ , life is a 'bitter sweet symphony' .



Run to the roundhouse! They can't corner you there!


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> Thought I saw him a wee bit ago saying something about being a strong, confident woman. Wasn't sure I wanted to ask.


yes you read correctly.........!
Think he was quoting a song - I hope!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I think you mean you're fixin' to walk over to the store.


Touché! 

...although, if we're seriously talking accents, I've only heard people say that who were from the south and had the Southern drawl to go with it. ....Interesting <In my head, I said this like Albert Einstein>


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> 'man' duties done (went to the shop) lol. high flying birds on shuffle, good bye reality!!! seen you on Monday! ( if Mondays lucky  )
> 
> 
> hope you guys and dolls all have a great weekend, i'll be around in one of the corners or scaling the walls on my quest to reach the top!
> 
> 
> hope mr ben and meech are holding up ok :/ , life is a 'bitter sweet symphony' .


You may want to start at the corner where I have all the featherbeds piled up. Watch out for the armadillos!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> I gotta do some 'bits and bobs' around the house
> 
> here's a belter,


Had my hubby watch this clip yesterday too


----------



## Prairie Mom

W Shaw said:


> Gaagh! Human kids are the worst! Can't you just build a decent soundproof enclosure for them, with grolights and stuff and take them out after their brains have grown in?


ba ha ha ha ha !!! "With grow lights and stuff" ha ha!


----------



## JAYGEE

My wife makes fun of me because I say "been done did it". Like when my kids are messing around and not doing their homework Ill tell them that they should have been done did it and instead of playing around.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Hmm weird @johnandjade isn't on


I don't think I've bumped into you in here before. "hello"....now I'll slink back into the dark...


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> My wife makes fun of me because I say "been done did it". Like when my kids are messing around and not doing their homework Ill tell them that they should have been done did it and instead of playing around.


But are you being silly and speaking with an affected accent OR do you honestly speak this way? ---Promise no mocking, genuinely interested


----------



## jaizei

I tell you what


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I tell you what


I read that in the voice of the Dad from "King of the Hill"


----------



## Prairie Mom

"Hey Honey!
Let's play a game! It's called 'Let's see who can do the most dishes'! You go FIRST! "


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I read that in the voice of the Dad from "King of the Hill"



All in all, I think "I don't know you!" or "That's my purse" have surpassed I tell you what as my favorites from King of the Hill.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> All in all, I think "I don't know you!" or "That's my purse" have surpassed I tell you what as my favorites from King of the Hill.


Weird...I actually don't remember either reference.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Weird...I actually don't remember either reference.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


Ha!!!! I totally forgot this! Got it now Thanks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright I have to bounce out of the dark and into the bright snow-reflected light to pick up my little ones!
Have a great day. I'm sure I'll pop on once more before the day is through. I'm looking forward to a lazy evening and hoping to watch a movie or something

Hi and Bye Lyn, I noticed you're getting caught up


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay...one more post!
John left with an enjoyable song, so I'll leave an older goody I haven't heard in ages...


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright I have to bounce out of the dark and into the bright snow-reflected light to pick up my little ones!
> Have a great day. I'm sure I'll pop on once more before the day is through. I'm looking forward to a lazy evening and hoping to watch a movie or something
> 
> Hi and Bye Lyn, I noticed you're getting caught up


Enjoy the rest of your day - mine is almost over!


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> But are you being silly and speaking with an affected accent OR do you honestly speak this way? ---Promise no mocking, genuinely interested


I don't normally talk like that, but for some reason I have always said "been done did it".

Now I can stoop down and talk to you like I am an uneducated thug, but I can also sit down and have an educated conversation. It all depends on who I am dealing with and my mood. Lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> on that note, my next buy
> View attachment 163150


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 163185


And once more I must post a picture of grandpa turtle…sigh…


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And once more I must post a picture of grandpa turtle…sigh…
> View attachment 163188


I wish my hair was that brown !


----------



## W Shaw

Prairie Mom said:


> Touché!
> 
> ...although, if we're seriously talking accents, I've only heard people say that who were from the south and had the Southern drawl to go with it. ....Interesting <In my head, I said this like Albert Einstein>



Had a couple of southern friends. My absolute favorite southernism that they used was, "It ain't nuthin' but a thang." Although, I confess, "might could" worked its way into my speech. It's a pretty handy little phrase.


----------



## W Shaw

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And once more I must post a picture of grandpa turtle…sigh…
> View attachment 163188



So, did he also get... Never mind. I don't EVEN wanna know.


----------



## johnandjade

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Hmm weird @johnandjade isn't on


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> All in all, I think "I don't know you!" or "That's my purse" have surpassed I tell you what as my favorites from King of the Hill.




that was a brilliant episode!!!  soo funny. yip, I just them out loud in bobbys voice lol


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




bobbys a strong confident woman as well


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! 0620 here, no work today .. still game on


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 163185







to the beer god


----------



## spud's_mum

Girls have made a huge mess -_-


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Girls have made a huge mess -_-
> View attachment 163198


Don't girls do that !


----------



## JAYGEE

Anyone seen the movie or read the book 13 Hours?


I just finished the book and MAN do I want to see the movie!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> Funny! I don't know if I've come across photos of you! I'll have to keep my eye out.


Me trying to look like Suki.
I have the perfect face....For the radio.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

W Shaw said:


> Had a couple of southern friends. My absolute favorite southernism that they used was, "It ain't nuthin' but a thang." Although, I confess, "might could" worked its way into my speech. It's a pretty handy little phrase.


I'm as southern as I can be.
Never heard it


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Ed - its been *very* quiet in here today!
Hope you are having a good weekend.
Are you expecting snow too or is that further north?


----------



## spud's_mum

'Evening guys!
How has your day been?
Ughh I've made a huge mess in my room and I can't be bothered to clean it but I want to go to bed. The struggle!
I'm about to clean my room so if I don't see you... 
Good night, hope your all okay.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> 'Evening guys!
> How has your day been?
> Ughh I've made a huge mess in my room and I can't be bothered to clean it but I want to go to bed. The struggle!
> I'm about to clean my room so if I don't see you...
> Good night, hope your all okay.


Night Night hope you had a good day and sleep well too!


----------



## Lyn W

Well, I can't stay here talking all night,
so better go off to bed.
Hope everyone had, or is having, an enjoyable day.
and I wish anyone who pops in a very peaceful night!!
I'll see myself out,
Nos Da Pawb!!!


----------



## W Shaw

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm as southern as I can be.
> Never heard it


 
They would always use it where an Aussie might say, "No worries." If I'd thank one of them for doing me a favor, they'd say, "Aw, it ain't nothin' but a thang." Or also to brush off concern. Like, "Wow.. that must be tough for you." "Ahh, it ain't nothin' but a thang."


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning al! lazy Sunday


----------



## johnandjade

looking on gumtrees, few cars close by in the price range! need to speak nicely to my auld man for viewing, he was a mechanic for years . i got kicked out of college after around 6moths, so I only know how to change tires :/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> I only know how to change tires :/


 Once I started buying cars with power windows and door locks, I somehow lost the ability to work on cars or trucks. Now I almost know where Oilcan Henry's is for some oil changes.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Once I started buying cars with power windows and door locks, I somehow lost the ability to work on cars or trucks. Now I almost know where Oilcan Henry's is for some oil changes.




howdy cowboy! how are you?


----------



## spud's_mum

Patiently waiting for my friend to arrive home from Dubai 
HURRRYYY UPPPPP!

Already have plans to meet as soon as she is home. Might go out on our penny boards 

What are you guys up to?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed - its been *very* quiet in here today!
> Hope you are having a good weekend.
> Are you expecting snow too or is that further north?


NO.
Only once in History and it was just a few flakes.
It truly is tropical here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Once I started buying cars with power windows and door locks, I somehow lost the ability to work on cars or trucks. Now I almost know where Oilcan Henry's is for some oil changes.


I don't let ANYONE touch my vehicles.
Unless it is warranty work. And with Toyotas, that is rare.
Same with the KAWASAKI. I bought the extended warranty because of the complex electronics, but for everything else, there's me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speak to you on Monday.
It's 40 something this morning.
I'm actually wearing a light jacket!


----------



## JAYGEE

Wish we could get some of that East coast blizzard down here in South Texas.


----------



## johnandjade

hope you're all enjoying the weekend, not a total lazy day here, cleaned the house, and made few alterations to Fidos house, he has a new view now




hopefully it'll fill out soon


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> Wish we could get some of that East coast blizzard down here in South Texas.




I was kinda thinking the same.


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> I was kinda thinking the same.


I would probably do the same of we got some snow like that.


I want to go on vacation to somewhere where it snows.


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> I would probably do the same of we got some snow like that.
> 
> 
> I want to go on vacation to somewhere where it snows.


It is a lot of fun!, When we have a good fall - which isn't often - I can see the kids on the hills of the valley having a great time with their sledges, trays, tyres what ever they can get hold of.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hope you're all enjoying the weekend, not a total lazy day here, cleaned the house, and made few alterations to Fidos house, he has a new view now
> View attachment 163300
> View attachment 163301
> 
> 
> hopefully it'll fill out soon


He looks like he's enjoying the view and taking it all in. Lucky Fido


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Speak to you on Monday.
> It's 40 something this morning.
> I'm actually wearing a light jacket!


Oh Oh with temps plummeting like that you could be heading for the second time!!
It is actually quite warm here today - but very unnatural!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Once I started buying cars with power windows and door locks, I somehow lost the ability to work on cars or trucks. Now I almost know where Oilcan Henry's is for some oil changes.


When I had my old mini I was able to do all sorts of repairs on it - tyres, brake pads, even changed a carb it was like a big Meccano set, but now its too complicated. I still do all my own bulbs, and changed the battery last summer on my Ford Fiesta but the rest is too difficult now.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Patiently waiting for my friend to arrive home from Dubai
> HURRRYYY UPPPPP!
> 
> Already have plans to meet as soon as she is home. Might go out on our penny boards
> 
> What are you guys up to?


Have fun!
What's a penny board?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mornooning al! lazy Sunday


Hi John!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John!




hallloooo lyn! hope you've had a good weekend


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Have fun!
> What's a penny board?





This is a penny board


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me trying to look like Suki.
> .


Ba ha ha ha!!! You got the eyes perfectly!!  
Nice to SEE you


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> I don't normally talk like that, but for some reason I have always said "been done did it".
> 
> Now I can stoop down and talk to you like I am an uneducated thug, but I can also sit down and have an educated conversation. It all depends on who I am dealing with and my mood. Lol


Sounds like you have great social skills.

Hey WAIT!!! Did you just imply that I'm an uneducated thug!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 163333
> 
> This is a penny board


Ahh thanks - a skateboard then?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Ba ha ha ha!!! You got the eyes perfectly!!
> Nice to SEE you


Yeah we told Ed at the time that he needed to work on the ears!.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hallloooo lyn! hope you've had a good weekend


Good thanks John had an afternoon shopping at a new Garden centre. Had some vouchers to use up. Bought a lovely tortoise shaped boot cleaner and a new big tray for extra substrate for Lola's room.
(Similar to this off google)




How was your weekend - get all your bits and bobs done?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Ahh thanks - a skateboard then?


Yeah


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah


No bruises today?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> No bruises today?



Nope I ended up going to the pet shop with my mum instead as my friend didn't get home at the time we planned. 
We got Spud some sphagnum moss; Monty some treats and Pip and Squeak a new playpen and some toys that we don't need haha 

I have, however, hurt my knee.
As I landed a move in gymnastics my knee felt tight and almost numb. A few days later it started to hurt right where it hurt before and it's just got worse. I get a sharp pain when I bend it 

What did you get up to today?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Nope I ended up going to the pet shop with my mum instead as my friend didn't get home at the time we planned.
> We got Spud some sphagnum moss; Monty some treats and Pip and Squeak a new playpen and some toys that we don't need haha
> 
> I have, however, hurt my knee.
> As I landed a move in gymnastics my knee felt tight and almost numb. A few days later it started to hurt right where it hurt before and it's just got worse. I get a sharp pain when I bend it
> 
> What did you get up to today?


LOL! you need to make sure you have an emergency first aid kit with you at all times make sure you put support bandages in for all your joints. You need to rest your knee for while and raise it. Poundland do great knee supports for - well - £1! 
I've not done much today except some shopping, school work and ironing. Wasted the morning watching Lola stomping through her tunnel, very funny to see but he seems to like it.
The weekends go far too quickly for me!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well another quiet night in the CDR!
Is there anybody there?????
Knock once for yes - twice for no




See you all soon
Night Night all and take care!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks John had an afternoon shopping at a new Garden centre. Had some vouchers to use up. Bought a lovely tortoise shaped boot cleaner and a new big tray for extra substrate for Lola's room.
> (Similar to this off google)
> View attachment 163338
> 
> 
> 
> How was your weekend - get all your bits and bobs done?




i did thank you i had a dream the other night fido 'shed' his shell... i used it as a computer mouse?! 

new boot cleaner and new boots! you'll be praying for bad weather


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! last week in January, it's nearly pay day!!!!  I remembered yesterday im off work tomorrow. yeeeaahhhh!!! 

...for the dentist, boooo!! 


hope you all had a good weekend, time to load up on coffee and bacon and be the weird guy full of mojo kicking Mondays butt


----------



## spud's_mum

Squirt on my spud?
This could be very misleading lol


----------



## johnandjade

happy burns day! 

heres my efforts..


Monday morning and it's back to work, 
the 3mile treak i don't walk, I strut! 
I could say its a mission, cry whine and moan, instead i tell myself I love it and that keeps me going! 

positive thinking and soldier on we must, untill that day when we all turn to dust. folk cry 'groundhog, each day the same!' , full of heartache, sadness and pain.

i say cry out 'wibble', smile! don't complain! this world is what you make of it, do you want to loose, draw or gain? 

embrace that spark of madness and put on a big old smile! it will see you through mile after mile. 

so lets all face the world today with joy and a plan of action!
make someone else happy today, and start a chain reaction.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Squirt on my spud?
> This could be very misleading lol
> View attachment 163407
> 
> View attachment 163408




brilliant! don't think poor spud would apreciate it right enough lol


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What would be considered crime on other worlds was virtually non-existent here in the dark. The poor were at hand but had been picked clean, and the rich were strictly out of reach.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. It's about 50 this morning, But I DID rig up some heating out in my primary tortoises pen and it raised and held the temperatures inside the sleep quarters by 23 degrees on average. (Black lamps on timers) Wind flaps installed on the entrance ways, too.
Bertha and Ruby's enclosure has no such heating, so, either they will have to bunk with the youngsters or stay inside. At least now I can put most of the gang back outside, (unless it gets under 55 again.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yesterday as I was changing the oil and filters in my truck, the battery seemed weak. I load tested it. It was going "bad".
I couldn't find the receipt for the two year old thing, and had to buy another new one.
The radio is quite complex and all of the stations are gone. I listened to Spanish and Creole stations on the way to work this morning and found a bus driver parked in MY parking space.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Breakfast.
I call it noodles Adam


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Breakfast.
> I call it noodles Adam




nearly lunch time... KFC or Burger King??


----------



## johnandjade

KFC, couple of zinger burgers


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's still too early to think about lunch, here.


----------



## JAYGEE

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday as I was changing the oil and filters in my truck, the battery seemed weak. I load tested it. It was going "bad".
> I couldn't find the receipt for the two year old thing, and had to buy another new one.
> The radio is quite complex and all of the stations are gone. I listened to Spanish and Creole stations on the way to work this morning and found a bus driver parked in MY parking space.


Mine is going bad as I type, I have had it on a trickle charger all weekend and still a pain to start this morning. 

Hopefully payroll will have my money soon so i can buy a new one.


----------



## johnandjade

target fot the day reached and breached an hour early


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> happy burns day!
> 
> heres my efforts..
> 
> 
> Monday morning and it's back to work,
> the 3mile treak i don't walk, I strut!
> I could say its a mission, cry whine and moan, instead i tell myself I love it and that keeps me going!
> 
> positive thinking and soldier on we must, untill that day when we all turn to dust. folk cry 'groundhog, each day the same!' , full of heartache, sadness and pain.
> 
> i say cry out 'wibble', smile! don't complain! this world is what you make of it, do you want to loose, draw or gain?
> 
> embrace that spark of madness and put on a big old smile! it will see you through mile after mile.
> 
> so lets all face the world today with joy and a plan of action!
> make someone else happy today, and start a chain reaction.


Old Robbie Burns would be proud of you John!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Old Robbie Burns would be proud of you John!!!




haggis, neeps and tatties for tea as well


----------



## Lyn W

Here's my contribution to poetry corner.

_*Snow*_

Snow is white,
Snow is cold,
Snow is beautiful to behold.
I love its feel,
So soft and cool,
but I love it most
When it shuts the school!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> haggis, neeps and tatties for tea as well


I hope your going to have a piper accompany it to the table,
and wash it down with a wee drop of whisky.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Here's my contribution to poetry corner.
> 
> _*Snow*_
> 
> Snow is white,
> Snow is cold,
> Snow is beautiful to behold.
> I love its feel,
> So soft and cool,
> but I love it most
> When it shuts the school!!




. hows miss womblyn today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> . hows miss womblyn today?


Good thanks
Monday down, 4 to go!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I hope your going to have a piper accompany it to the table,
> and wash it down with a wee drop of whisky.




i'd need to get a bottle, and I'd finish it so just the beer tonight. no pipes, though i have a harmonica


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks
> Monday down, 4 to go!




I hear that!! 3 for me, im off tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'd need to get a bottle, and I'd finish it so just the beer tonight. no pipes, though i have a harmonica


Me too  - do you play?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I hear that!! 3 for me, im off tomorrow


Dentist?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Me too  - do you play?




nope, just love a wee shot when i've had a few! jade hates it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Dentist?




yeah  , maby i'll have it all done this year!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nope, just love a wee shot when i've had a few! jade hates it


I can play a few ditties - but mostly sound as if I'm having an asthma attack!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah  , maby i'll have it all done this year!


I have an appointment Friday too - hopefully just a check up.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I can play a few ditties - but mostly sound as if I'm having an asthma attack!!




i had 'wish you were here' down at one point... well it sounded good in my head at least!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i had 'wish you were here' down at one point... well it sounded good in my head at least!


'Wish you were here' to you
'Wish you weren't here' to listeners?


----------



## Lyn W

TD's amongst us.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have an appointment Friday too - hopefully just a check up.




I need another extraction, had a filling pop out just before xmas as well. he'll probably save it but i'd rather it ripped. I won't be happy till i get falsers lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I need another extraction, had a filling pop out just before xmas as well. he'll probably save it but i'd rather it ripped. I won't be happy till i get falsers lol


Ooooh no! Hang on to them as long as you can!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> TD's amongst us.




steriophonics... 'i'm just lurking,


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ooooh no! Hang on to them as long as you can!!



had so much root treatment as a kid the trauma remains im past the PNR, 90% of my teeth are on the way out, no point avoiding the enevitable so i say rip em oot! (especially while its free)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had so much root treatment as a kid the trauma remains im past the PNR, 90% of my teeth are on the way out, no point avoiding the enevitable so i say rip em oot! (especially while its free)


Some people have false hope
You have falsie hope!!


----------



## Lyn W

If you knock you teeth out with a microphone do you get soundbite?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Some people have false hope
> You have falsie hope!!




my own fault, never listened to mammy , to much chocolate as a kid and nasty susbstances as a lad. hindsight is a great thing eh


----------



## Pearly

Good morning (almost noon here!) Guys. Over here we have a nice warm sunny day in the 60's but look what I got this morning

hahahah!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my own fault, never listened to mammy , to much chocolate as a kid and nasty susbstances as a lad. hindsight is a great thing eh


so are hind teeth


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> If you knock you teeth out with a microphone do you get soundbite?




need to eat gummy bears!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Good morning (almost noon here!) Guys. Over here we have a nice warm sunny day in the 60's but look what I got this morning
> View attachment 163431
> hahahah!


That cat is hilarious!


----------



## Pearly

I'm off to work on my garden and house work, go check on my neighbor's kitty. Wishing everyone great day. John, hang in there. Ask your dentist for some gas. Here I have to pay extra 20$ for it but it's worth it. Takes away the fear factor


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> I'm off to work on my garden and house work, go check on my neighbor's kitty. Wishing everyone great day. John, hang in there. Ask your dentist for some gas. Here I have to pay extra 20$ for it but it's worth it. Takes away the fear factor


Have a good afternoon Ewa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Burns Night All and especially @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston .
And anyone else who is celebrating.
I'm having neeps and tatties and the closest thing to haggis we can get here.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Burns Night All and especially @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston .
> And anyone else who is celebrating.
> I'm having neeps and tatties and the closest thing to haggis we can get here.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome back Adam even if only briefly
Its getting very quiet in here without you!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> I'm off to work on my garden and house work, go check on my neighbor's kitty. Wishing everyone great day. John, hang in there. Ask your dentist for some gas. Here I have to pay extra 20$ for it but it's worth it. Takes away the fear factor




I've been there, last time i had a lot done.. i woke up . it's dental students just now so all free . 

hope your have a good Monday and remember to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Welcome to the couple of New Cold Dark Roomers who seem to have found their way in here. 
Hi to all the usual suspects. 
I have been cultivating some bacteria and have just discovered some have escaped all over the 'lab'. 
off to try to sort out before wifey finds out and has a fit. 
The armadillos in here need a polish, guys.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Burns Night All and especially @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston .
> And anyone else who is celebrating.
> I'm having neeps and tatties and the closest thing to haggis we can get here.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



waaahhhh!!! mr adam!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to the couple of New Cold Dark Roomers who seem to have found their way in here.
> Hi to all the usual suspects.
> I have been cultivating some bacteria and have just discovered some have escaped all over the 'lab'.
> off to try to sort out before wifey finds out and has a fit.
> The armadillos in here need a polish, guys.


Yes Polish guys welcome as well!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to the couple of New Cold Dark Roomers who seem to have found their way in here.
> Hi to all the usual suspects.
> I have been cultivating some bacteria and have just discovered some have escaped all over the 'lab'.
> off to try to sort out before wifey finds out and has a fit.
> The armadillos in here need a polish, guys.


Yeah that would bug me too!
Pop back soon Adam!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to the couple of New Cold Dark Roomers who seem to have found their way in here.
> Hi to all the usual suspects.
> I have been cultivating some bacteria and have just discovered some have escaped all over the 'lab'.
> off to try to sort out before wifey finds out and has a fit.
> The armadillos in here need a polish, guys.




blame the pirate!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> blame the pirate!!


He was given polish - but I think he drank it!


----------



## Lyn W

Lovely to have Adam back 
but only for a short while
He must have gone to round up his bacteria!
Wonder if he needs a germ man shepherd to do that?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He was given polish - but I think he drank it!



I drank aftershave before :/ .. it was funny at the time honestly


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I drank aftershave before :/ .. it was funny at the time honestly


I bet that did razor a few laughs!


----------



## johnandjade

off i pop to give the armadillos a valet, I best hover the snow leopard as well, we don't want mr adam to reaisle we've trashed the place in his absence! 

going to toast the haggis!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off i pop to give the armadillos a valet, I best hover the snow leopard as well, we don't want mr adam to reaisle we've trashed the place in his absence!
> 
> going to toast the haggis!


I thought they had to be boiled or roasted- but toasted is good too.
Enjoy your stuffed stomach John and *the* stuffed stomach!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> haggis, neeps and tatties for tea as well


I love it.
I have no idea what any of it means. But I love it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The earthquake must have shaken you up, Adam?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me trying to look like Suki.
> I have the perfect face....For the radio.


You are BOTH CUTE!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love it.
> I have no idea what any of it means. But I love it.


I believe Haggis is a stomach - may be more like sausage skin these days - filled with all sorts of stuff (not exactly sure what but sounds offal)
Tatties is potatoes and Neeps is turnips (mashed together I think).
Doesn't appeal to me but a great traditional favourite of the Scots.
My BiL and nephews love it.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> The earthquake must have shaken you up, Adam?



He realized I wasn't joking when I asked about squatters rights and adverse possession.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to the couple of New Cold Dark Roomers who seem to have found their way in here.
> Hi to all the usual suspects.
> I have been cultivating some bacteria and have just discovered some have escaped all over the 'lab'.
> off to try to sort out before wifey finds out and has a fit.
> The armadillos in here need a polish, guys.


Hello!
I'll polish the armadillos.
Do you happen to know what corner they're in?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Lovely to have Adam back
> but only for a short while
> He must have gone to round up his bacteria!
> Wonder if he needs a germ man shepherd to do that?


... On it! *searches for a German shepherd*


----------



## spud's_mum

Hope your all okay.
Early night for me.
My knee has swollen and decided to go all stuff so I can't bend it 

Boring lessons tomorrow -_-


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Yes Polish guys welcome as well!!


Talking of Polish guys, I let one go in front of me at the checkout in a supermarket yesterday because I had a trolley full and he only had one item. I have never seen such appreciation from anyone in my life before! He kissed my hand and was bowing and blowing kisses to me as he walked away. This was much to the amusement of other customers nearby and I was beetroot red by the time I left, but I wonder are they all such gentlemen when they are grateful for a simple act of kindness. Maybe @Pearly can answer that?.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> I believe Haggis is a stomach - may be more like sausage skin these days - filled with all sorts of stuff (not exactly sure what but sounds offal)
> Tatties is potatoes and Neeps is turnips (mashed together I think).
> Doesn't appeal to me but a great traditional favourite of the Scots.
> My BiL and nephews love it.


Tatties is just Scottish for potatoes but you typically have them mashed. Neeps is mashed turnip and haggis is basically sheep heart, lung and liver all mashed up with oats. The stomach is usually what the haggis is wrapped in but you don't eat it. It actually sounds disgusting when you say it but it tastes awesome


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hope your all okay.
> Early night for me.
> My knee has swollen and decided to go all stuff so I can't bend it
> 
> Boring lessons tomorrow -_-


Sorry to hear your in pain
Keep it raised - will help the swelling go down.
I think that's at least a week off school


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello cold dark roomers! 
How is everyone  I'm delighted Adam popped in to say hello!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Tatties is just Scottish for potatoes but you typically have them mashed. Neeps is mashed turnip and haggis is basically sheep heart, lung and liver all mashed up with oats. The stomach is usually what the haggis is wrapped in but you don't eat it. It actually sounds disgusting when you say it but it tastes awesome


Hi Kirsty yup sounds pretty awful so I'll take your word for it on the taste - I won't even eat burgers!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear your in pain
> Keep it raised - will help the swelling go down.
> I think that's at least a week off school


Haha I wish!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty yup sounds pretty awful so I'll take your word for it on the taste - I won't even eat burgers!!


Like a beef burger? Burgers are pretty awesome as well  
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello cold dark roomers!
> How is everyone  I'm delighted Adam popped in to say hello!


Yes we all are - we really miss him around here.
He's fine - even after an earthquake!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yes we all are - we really miss him around here.
> He's fine - even after an earthquake!!


It's kinda made my night  even though he said we didn't maintain the place very well lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Like a beef burger? Burgers are pretty awesome as well
> How are you?


Yeah - I'm really picky about meat - will only eat mince if it's from a steak or decent joint of beef!
All good here thanks KIrsty.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yes we all are - we really miss him around here.
> He's fine - even after an earthquake!!


Oh my goodness! Silly Kirsty coming out but I didn't know that they were hit by an earthquake in Morocco - I know it hit Spain? 
Was the area he lives in impacted?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Oh my goodness! Silly Kirsty coming out but I didn't know that they were hit by an earthquake in Morocco - I know it hit Spain?
> Was the area he lives in impacted?


He said his building was swaying but didn't mention any major damage, it made Wifey feel sick but Tidgy slept through it.
My geog's not great but think Morocco is across the Med from Spain so don't know where epicentre was but ripple effect I suppose.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> He said his building was swaying but didn't mention any major damage, it made Wifey feel sick but Tidgy slept through it.
> My geog's not great but think Morocco is across the Med from Spain so don't know where epicentre was but ripple effect I suppose.


I'm very glad to hear hear wifey and tidgy are ok


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm very glad to hear hear wifey and tidgy are ok


Yeah they are all fine -just hopes he pops in a bit more often when he can,


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yeah they are all fine -just hopes he pops in a bit more often when he can,


Defo


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to hit the hay!
It's been lovely chatting to you all and a bonus that Adam popped in.
I hope everyone has a pleasant evening and a peaceful night.
Take care and see you all soon,
Nos da!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to hit the hay!
> It's been lovely chatting to you all and a bonus that Adam popped in.
> I hope everyone has a pleasant evening and a peaceful night.
> Take care and see you all soon,
> Nos da!


Goodnight Lyn


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Since Wifey apparently pops in herself.
I'd like to offer her a "Hello".
You are amongst freinds here!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello!
> I'll polish the armadillos.
> Do you happen to know what corner they're in?


Smell.
I find them by smell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
I just got done sorting out the tortoise heaters, timers and wiring.
It should be waterproof......
I shouldn't get electrocuted.......
They are all back outside.
The low will be about 60, but as high as 82 in the afternoon.
They have nice new soil and mulch and fresh hay in the sleep houses.


----------



## meech008

Hello friends. I've missed you. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

come on John let's have fun like the lady said !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Since food here in the states isn't exactly like it's European counterpart (Burger King for example) I wonder if something as iconic as Budweiser is the same or could it also be tweaked?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Since food here in the states isn't exactly like it's European counterpart (Burger King for example) I wonder if something as iconic as Budweiser is the same or could it also be tweaked?



morning mr ed! how are you today? I believe you may be right, i think Coke varys depending on location too :/


----------



## Jnas Wrgg

Morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Morning


Good morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I bought in some small, area rugs to cover the urine stains just in case Adam does another surprise inspection. I also sprayed the place with FABREEZE.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning mr ed! how are you today? I believe you may be right, i think Coke varys depending on location too :/


If we ever meet, I'll buy you a beer. But, you might find that you don't like the taste.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Interestingly enough, Lyn was once within a stones throw away from me here in Florida.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> If we ever meet, I'll buy you a beer. But, you might find that you don't like the taste.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Interestingly enough, Lyn was once within a stones throw away from me here in Florida.




you could have passed in the street and never even known!


----------



## johnandjade

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Morning




morning!


----------



## johnandjade

secret santa arived!!!


----------



## johnandjade

nasty dentist time


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning! 

Feels like I just went to sleep and now I am up. Was up late doing psychology homework and had to take a test. Submitted both at 11:29 and they were due at 11:30!

Like a boss!


----------



## JAYGEE

johnandjade said:


> nasty dentist time


Have fun! I hate the dentist. lol


----------



## johnandjade

JAYGEE said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Feels like I just went to sleep and now I am up. Was up late doing psychology homework and had to take a test. Submitted both at 11:29 and they were due at 11:30!
> 
> Like a boss!




good save!


----------



## Pearly

Good morning! Did I miss Adam???? That's what I get for going on line for only few minutes in the morning and another few before bed... Ahhh! Hope everyone is doing well. John, do you really like the taste of Budweisser???? You have lots of really good domestic beer over there. To me drinking Budweisser is like drinking tap water. I like my beers rich and hoppyHow did your dentist visit go? Hope they got you good and numb and all's fixed now


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good morning! Did I miss Adam???? That's what I get for going on line for only few minutes in the morning and another few before bed... Ahhh! Hope everyone is doing well. John, do you really like the taste of Budweisser???? You have lots of really good domestic beer over there. To me drinking Budweisser is like drinking tap water. I like my beers rich and hoppyHow did your dentist visit go? Hope they got you good and numb and all's fixed now




one temporary filling in place and an old filling removed and replaced. they are trying to talk me into root treatment but I'd still prefer extracted. 

yes mr adam popped in, hopefully he'll return soon


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He also survived an earthquake.


----------



## johnandjade

one stop to make on the way home, have a terrible thirst after the dental session... only one thing for it


beer time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm not looking forward to even going home. Kelly texted me that the hallway bathroom toilet keeps running. So I need to install a new "Kit" in it and that one of the fish tanks in the living room is leaking water.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not looking forward to even going home. Kelly texted me that the hallway bathroom toilet keeps running. So I need to install a new "Kit" in it and that one of the fish tanks in the living room is leaking water.


 OH, NOOOOOOO...!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not looking forward to even going home. Kelly texted me that the hallway bathroom toilet keeps running. So I need to install a new "Kit" in it and that one of the fish tanks in the living room is leaking water.




not so good


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Since Wifey apparently pops in herself.
> I'd like to offer her a "Hello".
> You are amongst freinds here!


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello friends. I've missed you. Hope everyone is well


Hi Meech we've missed you too!
Hope you and Ben are OK after your sad trip.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 163472
> come on John let's have fun like the lady said !


Nice to see that you and John have become good 'Bud'dies!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought in some small, area rugs to cover the urine stains just in case Adam does another surprise inspection. I also sprayed the place with FABREEZE.


Good thinking Ed!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Interestingly enough, Lyn was once within a stones throw away from me here in Florida.


You could have driven past me on your bike!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you could have passed in the street and never even known!


snap! (nearly)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> secret santa arived!!!


Sure it wasn't an early Easter Bunny with a beard?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nasty dentist time


Hope it went OK.


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Feels like I just went to sleep and now I am up. Was up late doing psychology homework and had to take a test. Submitted both at 11:29 and they were due at 11:30!
> 
> Like a boss!


That was cutting it fine!
Glad you got there in the nick of time!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope it went OK.




hi lyn! yeah, I survived. how was today?


----------



## JAYGEE

Lyn W said:


> That was cutting it fine!
> Glad you git there in the nick of time!!


If i wouldn't of been bullshitting I would of been done did it. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> one stop to make on the way home, have a terrible thirst after the dental session... only one thing for it
> 
> 
> beer time


root beer?
hope they made you comfortably numb!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not looking forward to even going home. Kelly texted me that the hallway bathroom toilet keeps running. So I need to install a new "Kit" in it and that one of the fish tanks in the living room is leaking water.


Water a bad day you're having!!!
If I was closer I'd come and fit the loo syphon for you.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hi lyn! yeah, I survived. how was today?


Hi John not too bad thanks,
Tomorrow will be better - Outdoor activities - but at an indoor climbing centre!


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> If i wouldn't of been bullshitting I would of been done did it. Lol


I'm the same - hate any sort of paperwork but eventually get there - I work better under pressure!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John not too bad thanks,
> Tomorrow will be better - Outdoor activities - but at an indoor climbing centre!




winner . nasty weather just now isn't it


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening  
Beastie is in the tub having a soak and I'm waiting for dinner to cook - starving!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech we've missed you too!
> Hope you and Ben are OK after your sad trip.


We are okay! Ben has a little bit of a cold but it was SOOOO Cold!!! -15 degrees Celsius!!!! Negative!! They got a bunch of snow the day we left like 2 feet. We will miss Kevin greatly and he was very very loved. We are so glad we were able to go up there and be with his family.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> If we ever meet, I'll buy you a beer. But, you might find that you don't like the taste.


Not like the taste of free beer ? I'd stop talking to John that would be a sin !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not like the taste of free beer ? I'd stop talking to John that would be a sin !




free beer is the best kind


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We are okay! Ben has a little bit of a cold but it was SOOOO Cold!!! -15 degrees Celsius!!!! Negative!! They got a bunch of snow the day we left like 2 feet. We will miss Kevin greatly and he was very very loved. We are so glad we were able to go up there and be with his family.




wow that's cold! hope you guys are doing ok


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wow that's cold! hope you guys are doing ok


So cold!! We're doing okay  I made a friend over there. His name is max and he's the best watchdog ever. I wanted to take him home with us. He's a St. Bernard/bull mastiff mix.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> winner . nasty weather just now isn't it


Yes it certainly is!
..........and just the tail end of the US storm!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening
> Beastie is in the tub having a soak and I'm waiting for dinner to cook - starving!!
> 
> View attachment 163508


He is gorgeous - I love it when Lola stretches out like that. I put a large pebble in his bath and he rests his head on it like a pillow, looks very relaxed!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We are okay! Ben has a little bit of a cold but it was SOOOO Cold!!! -15 degrees Celsius!!!! Negative!! They got a bunch of snow the day we left like 2 feet. We will miss Kevin greatly and he was very very loved. We are so glad we were able to go up there and be with his family.


Glad you are back safely!
I expect his family were so pleased you were able to be there for him too.
Hope Ben is better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> So cold!! We're doing okay  I made a friend over there. His name is max and he's the best watchdog ever. I wanted to take him home with us. He's a St. Bernard/bull mastiff mix.
> View attachment 163517


I wonder what Buddy would have made of him?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I wonder what Buddy would have made of him?


Buddy would have been none too pleased haha. He was every bit of 100 pounds which is 4 of buddy. His head was sooooo big. We didn't have to worry about anyone bothering us. And he was sweet has can be. But buddy doesn't like to share. Max was way too big and rambunctious for him.


----------



## Lyn W

My neighbours have a bull mastiff and just its deep bark would deter intruders!
Would be good to make a burglar alarm using a recording of it.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> So cold!! We're doing okay  I made a friend over there. His name is max and he's the best watchdog ever. I wanted to take him home with us. He's a St. Bernard/bull mastiff mix.
> View attachment 163517




lovely looking pooch


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> My neighbours have a bull mastiff and just its deep bark would deter intruders!
> Would be good to make a burglar alarm using a recording of it.


I don't think I ever heard him bark! He grunts and groans but he never had to bark I guess. He was wonderful with our young nieces too. We went to explore down by the creek and he wouldn't let either of them get very close to the ice at all. He's get in front of them and knock them backward


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> lovely looking pooch


He is quite beautiful I think.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I don't think I ever heard him bark! He grunts and groans but he never had to bark I guess. He was wonderful with our young nieces too. We went to explore down by the creek and he wouldn't let either of them get very close to the ice at all. He's get in front of them and knock them backward


Wow that's a clever dog!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not looking forward to even going home. Kelly texted me that the hallway bathroom toilet keeps running. So I need to install a new "Kit" in it and that one of the fish tanks in the living room is leaking water.


You must like running water !


----------



## johnandjade

russian dolls...

so full of them selves


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You must like running water !


......lets hope he doesn't mind swimming in it too.


----------



## Lyn W

@kirsty Johnston 
This is a picture my sister took of Lola in his bath a while ago.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01




----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>



That's one way to keep your ears warm!
Hello stranger!
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

...... and another from the rear...


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls are getting slot more confident. 
They will happily sit on my hand and eat a treat, however, they freak out if they are lifted out of the cage.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> ...... and another from the rear...
> 
> View attachment 163526


Big Handsome chap


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Big Handsome chap


He really is - that bath is 50 x36 cm (approx. 19 x14 inches)


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 163529
> 
> The girls are getting slot more confident.
> They will happily sit on my hand and eat a treat, however, they freak out if they are lifted out of the cage.


Double trouble!!


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and do a few chores before bed!
So I'll say goodnight now.
Have fun and take care
Night night!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> He is gorgeous - I love it when Lola stretches out like that. I put a large pebble in his bath and he rests his head on it like a pillow, looks very relaxed!!


I know there wee legs lol. It's too cute  
I never thought about putting a pebble in the bath - how long did it take for him to rest his head on it?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> @kirsty Johnston
> This is a picture my sister took of Lola in his bath a while ago.
> View attachment 163522


Wahhh!!! I love that! I'm definetly going to try it tomorrow once I find a rock lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening
> Beastie is in the tub having a soak and I'm waiting for dinner to cook - starving!!
> 
> View attachment 163508


awww...look at that relaxed sprawl in the hot tub. What a happy tortoise


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> My neighbours have a bull mastiff and just its deep bark would deter intruders!
> Would be good to make a burglar alarm using a recording of it.


Once I was walking home and I was down the street from my house. I saw a group of salesman heading to my home, but my sweet big St. Bernard/Great Dane stood upright like a person, rested his front paws on the windowsill of my big front window and barked at the salesman. His whole body filled the window. The salesman were so startled that they couldn't help but laugh at the fact that they had nearly wet themselves I didn't see them try to knock on my door.


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> I don't think I ever heard him bark! He grunts and groans but he never had to bark I guess. He was wonderful with our young nieces too. We went to explore down by the creek and he wouldn't let either of them get very close to the ice at all. He's get in front of them and knock them backward


What a sweetheart! He's protecting the young ones of his pack.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> russian dolls...
> 
> so full of them selves


hee hee! Had to repeat this one out loud


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> @kirsty Johnston
> This is a picture my sister took of Lola in his bath a while ago.
> View attachment 163522


ohhhh...look at sweet Lola!! Is that a rock in there for a pillow!?!? I need to copy that!!! Brilliant!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yellow Turtle01 said:


>


Hi Delaney!!! Been missin' you 'round these here parts


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 163529
> 
> The girls are getting slot more confident.
> They will happily sit on my hand and eat a treat, however, they freak out if they are lifted out of the cage.


Oh my goodness! They're so cute


----------



## Prairie Mom

kirsty Johnston said:


> Wahhh!!! I love that! I'm definetly going to try it tomorrow once I find a rock lol


ME TOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, every time I see "TFO," I immediately read "UFO."

I've finally decided there is a major conspiracy going on here. I think this forum is run by aliens. Yes--Aliens!! Alien tortoises from outer space perhaps??? Not sure what that would make the Mods?

Look...there's evidence of this hidden throughout the internet. I can't be wrong!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> So, every time I see "TFO," I immediately read "UFO."
> 
> I've finally decided there is a major conspiracy going on here. I think this forum is run by aliens. Yes--Aliens!! Alien tortoises from outer space perhaps??? Not sure what that would make the Mods?
> 
> Look...there's evidence of this hidden throughout the internet. I can't be wrong!!!
> View attachment 163540



http://ancientufo.org/2015/05/how-turtle-symbolism-is-connected-to-ancient-astronauts-hypothesis/


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> http://ancientufo.org/2015/05/how-turtle-symbolism-is-connected-to-ancient-astronauts-hypothesis/


Perfect! And now Cameron has shown us that this conspiracy has been going on long before the internet. The aliens have graduated from pottery to Internet forums


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> @kirsty Johnston
> This is a picture my sister took of Lola in his bath a while ago.
> View attachment 163522


So handsome!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Must go and do a few chores before bed!
> So I'll say goodnight now.
> Have fun and take care
> Night night!


Nos Da Lyn!


----------



## meech008

Prairie Mom said:


> What a sweetheart! He's protecting the young ones of his pack.


It took everything in me not to pack him up and truck him home!


----------



## Prairie Mom

meech008 said:


> It took everything in me not to pack him up and truck him home!


awww...sad! I bet it did!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning CDR. that was the best sleep I've had in ages another sunny day here (ha!)


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 163529
> 
> The girls are getting slot more confident.
> They will happily sit on my hand and eat a treat, however, they freak out if they are lifted out of the cage.


So cute! GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning CDR. that was the best sleep I've had in ages another sunny day here (ha!)


Good morning John (and everyone else at CDR). Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John (and everyone else at CDR). Hope you are well.




waahhh!!! miss gillian!! how have you been??


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> waahhh!!! miss gillian!! how have you been??


Still where I am! Was sick, after which we got "*imprisoned*" at home due to a.....*snowstorm*-UGH!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Still where I am! Was sick, after which we got "*imprisoned*" at home due to a.....*snowstorm*-UGH!




booo . hopefully your feeling a bit better? how is oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Good morning, but a very grey day here.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> booo . hopefully your feeling a bit better? how is oli?


Am better now, but poor OLI  is freezing and so am I.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am better now, but poor OLI  is freezing and so am I.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a good day, guys.
i left my phone at home and I'll be hard to contact and It'll be hard to BE in contact........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a good day, guys.
> i left my phone at home and I'll be hard to contact and It'll be hard to BE in contact........




I hate forgetting my phone. have a good day mr ed


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a good day, guys.
> i left my phone at home and I'll be hard to contact and It'll be hard to BE in contact........


Too bad.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a good day, guys.
> i left my phone at home and I'll be hard to contact and It'll be hard to BE in contact........


Enjoy your day Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can still check in on my breaks.
And I have MANY.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


>


That was a series I loved, although I don't like TV much.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> I hate forgetting my phone. have a good day mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

lunch break, sandwiches today:/. however tonight for dinner I'm having crocodile burgers!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> lunch break, sandwiches today:/. however tonight for dinner I'm having crocodile burgers!


That must be like my X-wifes meatloaf?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That must be like my X-wifes meatloaf?




beautiful i'm sure . it'll be my first time trying it, one of the supermarkets here started selling 'different' meats.. i've had ostrich and kangaroo so far


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> beautiful i'm sure . it'll be my first time trying it, one of the supermarkets here started selling 'different' meats.. i've had ostrich and kangaroo so far


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> beautiful i'm sure . it'll be my first time trying it, one of the supermarkets here started selling 'different' meats.. i've had ostrich and kangaroo so far


Alligator is very good. I'm sure that crocodile would be close to it.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I know there wee legs lol. It's too cute
> I never thought about putting a pebble in the bath - how long did it take for him to rest his head on it?


Almost immediately - he likes his creature comforts and then he gives me his 'peel me grape!' look. If I change his name it will be to Riley because he certainly has the life of Riley!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> lunch break, sandwiches today:/. however tonight for dinner I'm having crocodile burgers!


I'll have one of those too, please - and make it snappy!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> beautiful i'm sure . it'll be my first time trying it, one of the supermarkets here started selling 'different' meats.. i've had ostrich and kangaroo so far


I've had ostrich and that was quite nice - wish I hadn't asked for the leg though!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Alligator is very good. I'm sure that crocodile would be close to it.




how do alligators decorate the restroom??? with 'croc-o-tiles'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how do alligators decorate the restroom??? with 'croc-o-tiles'


Or REP tiles


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll have one of those too, please - and make it snappy!!




what do you call a lazy crocodile???

'all-get-you-later'


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all!
Hope your days are going swimmingly!
Which reminds me -
Is all your water trouble sorted Ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all!
> Hope your days are going swimmingly!
> Which reminds me -
> Is all your water trouble sorted Ed?


Yes. Thanks. The fish tank was an O-ring on a filter tube and the toilet tank repair kit went in with no trouble. My back didn't even go out!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I still have some damp carpet. That's all.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still have some damp carpet. That's all.




sounds like a lucky escape! hopefully it'll dry soon


----------



## johnandjade

me favourite band


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a lucky escape! hopefully it'll dry soon


My home "emergencies" are almost never as bad as reported by my wife.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Thanks. The fish tank was an O-ring on a filter tube and the toilet tank repair kit went in with no trouble. My back didn't even go out!


Good - hope it wasn't a expensive job and you didn't have to splash out too much!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My home "emergencies" are almost never as bad as reported by my wife.



Was Kelly wearing a life preserver when you got home?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My home "emergencies" are almost never as bad as reported by my wife.




i believe you could turn your hand to anything and fix it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Was Kelly wearing a life preserver when you got home?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Was Kelly wearing a life preserver when you got home?


Suki was doing the "dog paddle".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i believe you could turn your hand to anything and fix it


I will attempt anything. It ALMOST always works out.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki was doing the "dog paddle".


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I will attempt anything. It ALMOST always works out.




and working better than before i'll bet


----------



## johnandjade

half way home, and I've a bloomin stone in my shoe :/ grrr!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I will attempt anything. It ALMOST always works out.


Me too, I always think that it's better to have a go first and see if I can save myself a call out fee.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I will attempt anything. It ALMOST always works out.





Lyn W said:


> Me too, I always think that it's better to have a go first and see if I can save myself a call out fee.





can even help lyn fix her car from thousands of miles away


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> can even help lyn fix her car from thousands of miles away


Yup Ed's my Transatlantic Mechanic!!


----------



## johnandjade

imagine a giraffe that was scared of hights


----------



## johnandjade

homework


----------



## johnandjade

dinner


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> dinner
> View attachment 163588


Enjoy John!


----------



## johnandjade

grrr!! burgers need defrosted first  pasta it is


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> grrr!! burgers need defrosted first  pasta it is


Having pasta 'cause it's fasta
..........in a while crocodile!!!

Something to look forward to for tomorrow then!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm home.
Kelly and I are going out for some Chinese food.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm home.
> Kelly and I are going out for some Chinese food.



enjoy


----------



## johnandjade

i have a car!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i have a car!!!!


Great ! But whispers look out world here comes John !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm home.
> Kelly and I are going out for some Chinese food.


Have a good evening Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i have a car!!!!


Congratulations! Tell us more!
Make, model, colour saloon hatchback, 3/5 door ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations! Tell us more!
> Make, model, colour saloon hatchback, 3/5 door ?




mammys old scenic. 1.4


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> So cute! GOD bless.


Hehe thank you


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Hello friends. I've missed you. Hope everyone is well


Hi Meech. We're not usually on at the same time but I've been thinking about you and your family. Hope you're managing okay.


----------



## Lyn W

Had a busy on the phone so not had chance to pop back earlier.
Just back now to wish you all a restful evening/night
and to say Nos da
Have fun an take care!!


----------



## meech008

W Shaw said:


> Hi Meech. We're not usually on at the same time but I've been thinking about you and your family. Hope you're managing okay.


Aww thank you  We're doing pretty well. Ben is still having a hard time of it. The day we got back after we slept for a couple hours I went and turned in a resume to my clinical site that i was at last term. We had a mini interview and she emailed me a job application. I emailed it to her on Monday and she emailed me back today saying that she'd give me a call in the next day or two. So fingers crossed!


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Aww thank you  We're doing pretty well. Ben is still having a hard time of it. The day we got back after we slept for a couple hours I went and turned in a resume to my clinical site that i was at last term. We had a mini interview and she emailed me a job application. I emailed it to her on Monday and she emailed me back today saying that she'd give me a call in the next day or two. So fingers crossed!




Good luck!! Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John.
All alone?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i have a car!!!!


Now no-one is safe.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now no-one is safe.




good morning ed! how are you? 

yip, watch out pedestrians!


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Aww thank you  We're doing pretty well. Ben is still having a hard time of it. The day we got back after we slept for a couple hours I went and turned in a resume to my clinical site that i was at last term. We had a mini interview and she emailed me a job application. I emailed it to her on Monday and she emailed me back today saying that she'd give me a call in the next day or two. So fingers crossed!


Great news about the interview! I'd say, "Good luck," but there's no luck involved! Just your hard work paying off.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Aww thank you  We're doing pretty well. Ben is still having a hard time of it. The day we got back after we slept for a couple hours I went and turned in a resume to my clinical site that i was at last term. We had a mini interview and she emailed me a job application. I emailed it to her on Monday and she emailed me back today saying that she'd give me a call in the next day or two. So fingers crossed!


That's great meech, good luck with that but I think that with your results and hard work, luck won't be needed!!


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> Great news about the interview! I'd say, "Good luck," but there's no luck involved! Just your hard work paying off.


snap!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed! how are you?
> 
> yip, watch out pedestrians!


Keep death off the roads -
- drive on the pavements!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, fellow CDRoomers! 
Just popping in for a quick visit before dashing out again.
Congrats to John, and fingers crossed for Meech (although I agree with the others: your reputation precedes you and is clearly in your favor!!!)
Glad your plumbing issues weren't big issues, Ed! 

(waves and dashes out again)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hi, fellow CDRoomers!
> Just popping in for a quick visit before dashing out again.
> Congrats to John, and fingers crossed for Meech (although I agree with the others: your reputation precedes you and is clearly in your favor!!!)
> Glad your plumbing issues weren't big issues, Ed!
> 
> (waves and dashes out again)


Thanks Bea. 
And hello everyone. Lunchtime.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, fellow CDRoomers!
> Just popping in for a quick visit before dashing out again.
> Congrats to John, and fingers crossed for Meech (although I agree with the others: your reputation precedes you and is clearly in your favor!!!)
> Glad your plumbing issues weren't big issues, Ed!
> 
> (waves and dashes out again)


Hi Bea. how are you and little Jaques?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Bea.
> And hello everyone. Lunchtime.


Hi Ed, home time for me!!
hope you are having a good day!!!


----------



## johnandjade

W Shaw said:


> Great news about the interview! I'd say, "Good luck," but there's no luck involved! Just your hard work paying off.




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's great meech, good luck with that but I think that with your results and hard work, luck won't be needed!!




agreed


----------



## johnandjade

BEER TIME!!'


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hi, fellow CDRoomers!
> Just popping in for a quick visit before dashing out again.
> Congrats to John, and fingers crossed for Meech (although I agree with the others: your reputation precedes you and is clearly in your favor!!!)
> Glad your plumbing issues weren't big issues, Ed!
> 
> (waves and dashes out again)




fankoo mrs B .


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John Beer O'Clock already? Doesn't time fly?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John Beer O'Clock already? Doesn't time fly?




it sure does! how was today miss womblyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it sure does! how was today miss womblyn?


Very good thanks John!
I love my class - they put a smile on my face everyday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Very good thanks John!
> I love my class - they put a smile on my face everyday!!!




 glad to hear it . tomorrows only tortin' FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear it . tomorrows only tortin' FRIDAY!!!


Yaaaayyyy!! TGIF!!!!!
Any plans for the weekend John ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yaaaayyyy!! TGIF!!!!!
> Any plans for the weekend John ?




busy one, into Glasgow with jade for lunch and cocktails, then off to our friends at night for shananigins  

anything planned?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> busy one, into Glasgow with jade for lunch and cocktails, then off to our friends at night for shananigins
> 
> anything planned?


I have visitors popping in on Sat sometime so waiting for confirmation of times,
and lunch at sisters on Sunday but apart from that just playing catch up with jobs and putting my feet up!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have visitors popping in on Sat sometime so waiting for confirmation of times,
> and lunch at sisters on Sunday but apart from that just playing catch up with jobs and putting my feet up!




quite right. i'll be making time for that as well . 
walking home thinking 'i'll be driving this comute soon


----------



## johnandjade

the down side is cant have one of these when driving



.. might spill it


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> quite right. i'll be making time for that as well .
> walking home thinking 'i'll be driving this comute soon


You won't be able to post on the way home then!!!
But at least you'll be home quicker so can catch up when you get in.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You won't be able to post on the way home then!!!
> But at least you'll be home quicker so can catch up when you get in.




this is true!


----------



## johnandjade

my ideal woman...


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the down side is cant have one of these when driving
> View attachment 163707
> 
> 
> .. might spill it


..........but just think of how many more you'll be able to carry home!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ..........but just think of how many more you'll be able to carry home!!!





asda is due to deliver 60 cans


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> asda is due to deliver 60 cans


Where there a will there's a way!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Where there a will there's a way!




you better believe it . homework time :/ , had to have a word with couple of our guys in a different branch today, haven't been hitting targets.. today they did


----------



## johnandjade

crocodile time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you better believe it . homework time :/ , had to have a word with couple of our guys in a different branch today, haven't been hitting targets.. today they did


Crack that whip John!!!!
You'll soon have them knocked into shape.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> crocodile time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> crocodile time


Did you buy it from another part of Scotland?

Just wondering if it's crocodile Dundee!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


>



elton john, crocodile rock!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> elton john, crocodile rock!


Yeah they are both short and snappy tunes!


----------



## Lyn W

If you cook your croc in a light pastry dough - you could have crocodile chouxs


----------



## johnandjade

driving test booked!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> driving test booked!!!


Great! When is it?
or do you want to keep it secret?
All the best drivers pass second time


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Great! When is it?
> or do you want to keep it secret?
> All the best drivers pass second time



21st march


----------



## AZtortMom

What's up everyone


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 21st march


Still plenty of time for practice -
I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## meech008

Ya girl got a job!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> What's up everyone


Hi Del. How's things?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Ya girl got a job!!!!!!!


Wow meech congratulations!!!!!
That was fast work!!!!
Tell us more!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Del. How's things?


Pretty good?
You?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Pretty good?
> You?


Can't complain thanks
- all quiet on the western front!


----------



## AZtortMom

Pretty quiet here too


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Wow meech congratulations!!!!!
> That was fast work!!!!
> Tell us more!


Well it's at my last clinical site which i LOVED! I've always wanted to work there. The pay is excellent starting pay. The only downside is it's only "as needed" which is no guarantee for hours but it's a step in the door!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Well it's at my last clinical site which i LOVED! I've always wanted to work there. The pay is excellent starting pay. The only downside is it's only "as needed" which is no guarantee for hours but it's a step in the door!


It's all experience too which will count for a lot when you find a full time post.
Really pleased for you meech!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> It's all experience too which will count for a lot when you find a full time post.
> Really pleased for you meech!


Thank you!!! I am so happy, I can't stop grinning!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thank you!!! I am so happy, I can't stop grinning!



I'll join you!!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> That's one way to keep your ears warm!
> Hello stranger!
> How are you?


It's a fantastic hat.
Hi  
Great, thank you. Just busy.
How is everything for you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jaizei said:


> http://ancientufo.org/2015/05/how-turtle-symbolism-is-connected-to-ancient-astronauts-hypothesis/


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Where is @Tidgy's Dad these days?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Also, how is your turtle stuff going @Moozillion ?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> What's up everyone





Lyn W said:


> Hi Del. How's things?


Apologies '* NOEL'* - only had the last 2 letters right!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Where is @Tidgy's Dad these days?


Hi Del all good here thanks
Adam has withdrawn from the forum for a while.
He is fine though and does pop in now and again but rarely posts these days.
We are all hoping that when he has had a break he will come back as suddenly as he left.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Ya girl got a job!!!!!!!


YAAAAAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea. how are you and little Jaques?


We're doing fine! I've been baking (which I LOVE) and de-cluttering (which I don't love, but it feels SO GOOD once it's done!) 

Jacques, of course, has now learned to beg!!!! Once I figure out how to use YouTube or Vimeo, I'll post videos of his "feed-me-now!" dance!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Also, how is your turtle stuff going @Moozillion ?


Just peachy, thanks! Jacques is now very comfortable in his tank. He often just rests on the sand in the middle front of the tank with his legs all pulled in but his head sticking way out watching us watch him! He also "hangs out" a lot. By that I mean he stands upright in the water on his little tippy-toes and stretches his neck waaaaaay up so just the very tip of his nose breaks the surface of the water. He looks like he's trying to be a ballerina, balanced on one toe! My husband cracks up at the things Jacques does! But every time we come close with a camera or cell phone, he scampers off under his log and peeks out at us- the little brat!!!  My husband thinks Jacques is hilarious and is determined to get some good photos of him!!!! Hubby is a professional photographer and is talking about setting up a camera on a tripod with a remote trigger.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> We're doing fine! I've been baking (which I LOVE) and de-cluttering (which I don't love, but it feels SO GOOD once it's done!)
> 
> Jacques, of course, has now learned to beg!!!! Once I figure out how to use YouTube or Vimeo, I'll post videos of his "feed-me-now!" dance!!!


Good to hear you are well and busy Bea, I can't wait to declutter my house when I finish work full time.
Will look forward to seeing Jacques performing on camera!!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to sign off, so night night all
Take care and enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Moozillion said:


> Just peachy, thanks! Jacques is now very comfortable in his tank. He often just rests on the sand in the middle front of the tank with his legs all pulled in but his head sticking way out watching us watch him! He also "hangs out" a lot. By that I mean he stands upright in the water on his little tippy-toes and stretches his neck waaaaaay up so just the very tip of his nose breaks the surface of the water. He looks like he's trying to be a ballerina, balanced on one toe! My husband cracks up at the things Jacques does! But every time we come close with a camera or cell phone, he scampers off under his log and peeks out at us- the little brat!!!  My husband thinks Jacques is hilarious and is determined to get some good photos of him!!!! Hubby is a professional photographer and is talking about setting up a camera on a tripod with a remote trigger.


Aww!  Now back to..._ 'Watching the wild Jacques in his natural habitat!'_
Do you have a thread for him?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to sign off, so night night all
> Take care and enjoy the rest of your day!


G'night!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to sign off, so night night all
> Take care and enjoy the rest of your day!




I think we're on the same schedule. Sorta.

Now to decide if I'm gonna sleep in the next 4 hours it's time to wake up.


----------



## Moozillion

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aww!  Now back to..._ 'Watching the wild Jacques in his natural habitat!'_
> Do you have a thread for him?


I do not have an ongoing thread on him right now, but who knows?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Ya girl got a job!!!!!!!




yaaaassss!!!!!  well done you


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! it's Friday and it's payday!!!  nasty wet and very windy today, but no matter! me auld mammy is going to take me out tomorrow for a drive in MY car  so today i gotta find some L plates.


----------



## johnandjade

winds up to 90mph, should be a laugh


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> winds up to 90mph, should be a laugh


It must be some kind of cool car that isn't available here in the 'states? (Like most unusual European cars)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This morning while walking Suki in the back yard there was a lot of wild life. Rats running from a mango tree to my metal shed are very loud. (Not drowned out by the running water of the fish ponds.) There was a very dark colored cat laying down on top of my enclosed tortoise pen and a tiny owl. Maybe a baby? On top of the fence that Suki never even saw. All of this at 3:15 A.M.
I think that the cat and the owl were there for the rats and might have been why they were scrambling around. Maybe MOMMA owl was there and I didn't see her.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> It must be some kind of cool car that isn't available here in the 'states? (Like most unusual European cars)


I'm a fan of cars that nobody else has. I had a Suzuki "Brute" two stroke jeep. A few Citroen V-4 cars. And a Skoda that I never could find parts for and never got on the road.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I took some new photos of Queen Bertha and her sister Ruby.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a fan of cars that nobody else has. I had a Suzuki "Brute" two stroke jeep. A few Citroen V-4 cars. And a Skoda that I never could find parts for and never got on the road.


(Saab V-4. NOT Citroen!! Sorry)


----------



## johnandjade

not the best picture but here's the car I'm getting, mines red and not very pretty. 1.6 16V and the price is right... free


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> not the best picture but here's the car I'm getting, mines red and not very pretty. 1.6 16V and the price is right... free


No picture here. It might be my computer settings, though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Still rainy today and supposed to be below 50 tonight. So, torts gotta come back in.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No picture here. It might be my computer settings, though.




forgot to upload :/


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Still rainy today and supposed to be below 50 tonight. So, torts gotta come back in.




to the tort express


----------



## johnandjade

having to wipe this lots bottom for them again!! a month and they still don't know what they are doing. grrrr!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, a cool little van! That'll have people calling you for a favor all of the time!
Renault pulled out of North America a couple of decades ago. They only offered a few uninspired cars here at the time.
To see ANY RENAULT on the street would be very, very rare.
And something that a motorhead like myself would love to see.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, a cool little van! That'll have people calling you for a favor all of the time!
> Renault pulled out of North America a couple of decades ago. They only offered a few uninspired cars here at the time.
> To see ANY RENAULT on the street would be very, very rare.
> And something that a motorhead like myself would love to see.




it has back seats but they can and will be removed. that's exactly what it'll be, a works van. it needs a new alternator but my dads sorting it  , im taking it for a spin tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> winds up to 90mph, should be a laugh


...........make sure you superglue those plates on!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello guys!
How are you all?
...I landed on my face today


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I took some new photos of Queen Bertha and her sister Ruby.


Looking good Ed - what a remarkable recovery she had!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys!
> How are you all?
> ...I landed on my face today


No damage to you or the floor - I hope ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to the tort express





..................................................to the tort mobile..!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> having to wipe this lots bottom for them again!!


That's taking valeting a bit far John!!!
Beyond the call of duty I think!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Aww thank you  We're doing pretty well. Ben is still having a hard time of it. The day we got back after we slept for a couple hours I went and turned in a resume to my clinical site that i was at last term. We had a mini interview and she emailed me a job application. I emailed it to her on Monday and she emailed me back today saying that she'd give me a call in the next day or two. So fingers crossed!


Good luck!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> No damage to you or the floor - I hope ?


Just a sore neck haha


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just a sore neck haha


Ouch!! Be careful - neck problems can be very painful!!!


----------



## johnandjade

gooooooodddd morrrrrnnnoooonnning!!!!! the weekend has landed, woohoo!! went for a 'wee pint' after work last night and there was about 8 of our guys already in there, but the boy was good and home by 2100. 

had to take over and organise the guys in my placement yesterday, spoke to my boss for the go ahead to run another companies place for them off course he said yes and god help them I spoke with the sales manager he said, john do what you have to do  

...I went round sales staff, told them i was taking over to which they were all smiles, went into valeting shed and turned the radio off! 'right guys come here, I've been asked to take control as you's couldn't run a bath let alone this place! i felt bulletproof  spoke to the BRANCH manager before I left, told him his guys are usless... i get a felling I'll be offered a job on Monday 5 months i ran that place myself and in less than a month 4guys have created chaos. 

I honestly feel 10foot tall just now and I haven't even had my meds yet!

busy day today, off out with me auld mammy for a spin in my car  , then on a thomas to Glasgow town with jadey baby for lunch and cocktails , then we are off to our friends house ( i was his best man ) for a catch up  good times here! 

obviously the big man upstairs wants to put a damper on things by 'raining on my parade' and hits me with this





bring it on big chap, challenge accepted! just hope my mum has a helmet and a harness 


hope you all are well and happy, have a great weekend and have lots of smiles have a bud for me and post lots of pictures, lets a toast to the cold dark room, we are all kicking butt right now and I honestly believe you all have helped and supported me and each other amazingly to which i for one am thankful


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Where's Adam when you need him???

Here's a fun public service announcement about an that unfortunately is only available for us Apple iPhone, iPad, or iPod users. It's called "ScienceDaily" and it covers current science stuff. It's lots of fun. I just got it today and my eyes are already complaining. Check it out if you have the proper device. Let me know what you think, too.


----------



## mike taylor

Adam is out of the office today will be back when he fills like it . So leave a message I'll be sure to give it to him . ( this guy doesn't pay me screw his messages ) haha


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been to the shops and got some pak Choi, Chicory and mini courgettes for spud


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gooooooodddd morrrrrnnnoooonnning!!!!! the weekend has landed, woohoo!! went for a 'wee pint' after work last night and there was about 8 of our guys already in there, but the boy was good and home by 2100.
> 
> had to take over and organise the guys in my placement yesterday, spoke to my boss for the go ahead to run another companies place for them off course he said yes and god help them I spoke with the sales manager he said, john do what you have to do
> 
> ...I went round sales staff, told them i was taking over to which they were all smiles, went into valeting shed and turned the radio off! 'right guys come here, I've been asked to take control as you's couldn't run a bath let alone this place! i felt bulletproof  spoke to the BRANCH manager before I left, told him his guys are usless... i get a felling I'll be offered a job on Monday 5 months i ran that place myself and in less than a month 4guys have created chaos.
> 
> I honestly feel 10foot tall just now and I haven't even had my meds yet!
> 
> busy day today, off out with me auld mammy for a spin in my car  , then on a thomas to Glasgow town with jadey baby for lunch and cocktails , then we are off to our friends house ( i was his best man ) for a catch up  good times here!
> 
> obviously the big man upstairs wants to put a damper on things by 'raining on my parade' and hits me with this
> View attachment 163834
> View attachment 163835
> 
> 
> 
> bring it on big chap, challenge accepted! just hope my mum has a helmet and a harness
> 
> 
> hope you all are well and happy, have a great weekend and have lots of smiles have a bud for me and post lots of pictures, lets a toast to the cold dark room, we are all kicking butt right now and I honestly believe you all have helped and supported me and each other amazingly to which i for one am thankful


Good morning John! Have you saved money at moneysupermarket.com and now feel EPIC!!??
You are on fire boy!
Go get 'em!
Hope you and Jade have a great weekend - in spite of your weather!
And drive carefully! That's slippery stuff you have there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning gang.
Just in to wish you all well.
There's a big vintage motorcycle show this morning.
Have a good day.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning John! Have you saved money at moneysupermarket.com and now feel EPIC!!??
> You are on fire boy!
> Go get 'em!
> Hope you and Jade have a great weekend - in spite of your weather!
> And drive carefully! That's slippery stuff you have there.




afternoon lyn! was lucky, it cleared up  obviously it's starting again as we are getting ready to head out:/.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning gang.
> Just in to wish you all well.
> There's a big vintage motorcycle show this morning.
> Have a good day.



wayhey! you'll be like a kid in a candy store. enjoy ed


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning gang.
> Just in to wish you all well.
> There's a big vintage motorcycle show this morning.
> Have a good day.


Hi Ed,
Are you hoping to add to your collection?
Have a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> afternoon lyn! was lucky, it cleared up  obviously it's starting again as we are getting ready to head out:/.


We have a very bright and sunny, but much colder day down here in Wales.
Wrap up warm and I'm sure some of those cocktails will soon warm you up!


----------



## johnandjade

pub


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> pub


Cheers - have one for me!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Cheers - have one for me!!



had 2


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had 2


Not too many for me mind - I get tipsy easily!!


----------



## Jnas Wrgg

Heyyy


----------



## Jnas Wrgg

I like


----------



## johnandjade

tattoo time  jades getting pireced


----------



## Gillian M

and sweet dreams everyone at CDR!


----------



## johnandjade

so jade got ear pierced again , and i got me bum tattooed! fun fun


----------



## spud's_mum

My room looks like a bomb hit it.
Decided to throw nearly everything away in order to get rid of some furniture to fit a really big gerbil cage (the one I planned to get for Cheddar)

Trouble is, I just can't make my self throw away the old stuff. They have too many memories so all I've managed to do is make a big mess.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My room looks like a bomb hit it.
> Decided to throw nearly everything away in order to get rid of some furniture to fit a really big gerbil cage (the one I planned to get for Cheddar)
> 
> Trouble is, I just can't make my self throw away the old stuff. They have too many memories so all I've managed to do is make a big mess.


Box them up and put them in loft.
A perfect solution would be for you to turn your room into a giant cage for you and the gerbils!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> and sweet dreams everyone at CDR!


Night night Gillian sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so jade got ear pierced again , and i got me bum tattooed! fun fun


Painful!! Hope you can sit down.
Go on - tell us what you had.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> so jade got ear pierced again , and i got me bum tattooed! fun fun


Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!



You may need to specify which part you don't believe!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


Oh no not of the tattoo - spare us please!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ffrindiau nos da!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon cold, dark - empty - room!
I expect John and his bum are recovering from his night out
and whatever everyone else is up to - I wish you all a great day!

RIP Sir Terry Wogan (long time UK Irish broadcaster/presenter)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed,
> Are you hoping to add to your collection?
> Have a good day.


I bought an unusual set of carburetors and some wheels for a Triumph.
I don't "do" Triumphs but I should be able to sell them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Not too many for me mind - I get tipsy easily!!


Me too.
As big as I am, three beers and I'm falling all over the place.
Cheap date.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought an unusual set of carburetors and some wheels for a Triumph.
> I don't "do" Triumphs but I should be able to sell them.


Hi Ed, blimey it's been quiet in here today!!
Glad you had a good day at the show.
Triumph was a big UK company I think wasn't it?
I used to date a boy with a Spitfire and later a lad with a Bonneville.
- But you don't want to hear about my past Triumphs!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening cold dark roomers! How is everyone?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers! How is everyone?


Hi Kirsty all good and quiet on the Western Front today!
You OK?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty all good and quiet on the Western Front today!
> You OK?


Yeah it appears to be much quieter than normal. I've had a good day-went to go an see my wedding venu today and get stuff ironed out. You know I got quoted over £800 to give everyone a bacon roll at the evening buffet - looks like I'm going for an external caterer!! No way am I paying that!! 
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah it appears to be much quieter than normal. I've had a good day-went to go an see my wedding venu today and get stuff ironed out. You know I got quoted over £800 to give everyone a bacon roll at the evening buffet - looks like I'm going for an external caterer!! No way am I paying that!!
> How are you?


Wow that's an expensive bacon roll!! You could probably buy a herd of pigs for that!
Were you pleased with everything else?
I'm fine thanks went out for a nice walk earlier - very gusty but blew the cobwebs away!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's an expensive bacon roll!! You could probably buy a herd of pigs for that!
> Were you pleased with everything else?
> I'm fine thanks went out for a nice walk earlier - very gusty but blew the cobwebs away!!


I know she said it will be £5.50 per bacon roll for 150 people. £825!! Maybe I'm being a bit thick but you would think that the cost per head would cost less if your buying so much but it seems to cost double. I actually can't believe the cheek of it! I'll never get over that ever! Lol  
Everything else went ok. I'm not really paying for anything else at the venue itself other than the meal and the estate fees. I seriously underestimated the cost of a wedding. I'm so lucky my mother in law makes cakes and my good friend is a dj and my mum and dad are helping out! 
Walking is great - particularly when it's cold, really relaxing


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I know she said it will be £5.50 per bacon roll for 150 people. £825!! Maybe I'm being a bit thick but you would think that the cost per head would cost less if your buying so much but it seems to cost double. I actually can't believe the cheek of it! I'll never get over that ever! Lol
> Everything else went ok. I'm not really paying for anything else at the venue itself other than the meal and the estate fees. I seriously underestimated the cost of a wedding. I'm so lucky my mother in law makes cakes and my good friend is a dj and my mum and dad are helping out!
> Walking is great - particularly when it's cold, really relaxing


Yes wedding cost are crazy, but it is a special day. A colleague of mine spent £25k on hers! Madness! That's a good deposit on a house. The photos were lovely but I can think of much better things to spend that amount on. My nephew is getting married in May, they are keeping the actual wedding day costs down by just having immediate family at the registry office on the Sat and spending the bulk on a big party for absolutely everyone on the Sunday!! They just want everyone to celebrate with them and it was the only way they could do it without leaving anyone out. I just hope the weather has dried up by then.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Also meant to say I'm visiting your neck of the woods on Wednesday Lyn! Cardiff here I come


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Yes wedding cost are crazy, but it is a special day. A colleague of mine spent £25k on hers! Madness! That's a good deposit on a house. The photos were lovely but I can think of much better things to spend that amount on. My nephew is getting married in May, they are keeping the actual wedding day costs down by just having immediate family at the registry office on the Sat and spending the bulk on a big party for absolutely everyone on the Sunday!! They just want everyone to celebrate with them and it was the only way they could do it without leaving anyone out. I just hope the weather has dried up by then.


Oh god I'm no where near that! I'm pretty similar to your nepthew only having a small number of my family through the day- I'm not even having any friends other than my best friend who is my bridesmaid. Then I'm inviting all my friends and work colleagues at night for the disco


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Also meant to say I'm visiting your neck of the woods on Wednesday Lyn! Cardiff here I come


Had I better warn them you're on the way!
I hope the weather has settled down for you by then - although we haven't had any snow yet -
John posted pics of snow in Paisley yesterday, hope its not been too bad in Edinburgh.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Had I better warn them you're on the way!
> I hope the weather has settled down for you by then - although we haven't had any snow yet -
> John posted pics of snow in Paisley yesterday, hope its not been too bad in Edinburgh.


Lol yeah that would be prudent. Everyone should just stay indoor until I go home 
It's not been bad - certainly had snow though! Has it been snowing in Wales?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Lol yeah that would be prudent. Everyone should just stay indoor until I go home
> It's not been bad - certainly had snow though! Has it been snowing in Wales?


No - I've been hoping for it - could do with a couple of snow days off work!
Just a splattering on the hills a few weeks ago but came to nothing.
A weather watcher I know reckons we'll have some end of Feb.
It's pretty mild down here at the moment, but unpredictable so pack your thermals - just in case!!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to sign off.
If I don't speak to you before, have a good trip to Cardiff, Kirsty,(@kirsty Johnston) 
Hope it's not all work for you - there are some good places to have fun.
The old Brains Brewery Quarter is great for live music and lots of good food places in the Bay area.
Anyway speak soon and take care.
And to anyone else popping in later enjoy what's left of your Sunday.
Night Night all


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello everyone


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> You may need to specify which part you don't believe!


The tattoo, of course!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
To my HORROR, I found the COLD DARK ROOM on page 3!!
Unvisited for about 10-11 hours.
I also have absolutely nothing to ad. because I live through other peoples stories.
I filed my taxes yesterday. I get some extra back because of the money I now give my mother on a regular basis. (more than half of her income)
The tortoises are all outside and should be good all week.
that's about it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's very honorable of you helping your mother as you are.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Howdy, Ken.
I saw this calendar over the weekend and thought of you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My mom covered my bills for my first 17 years of life.
It seems only fair.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Painful!! Hope you can sit down.
> Go on - tell us what you had.



free the badger


a catchphrase from my glory days, always said I would get it lol


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!




if you're sure??


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yeah it appears to be much quieter than normal. I've had a good day-went to go an see my wedding venu today and get stuff ironed out. You know I got quoted over £800 to give everyone a bacon roll at the evening buffet - looks like I'm going for an external caterer!! No way am I paying that!!
> How are you?


I had to pay almost $3,000 to serve people a plated dinner for our wedding. Extortion. Does your reception area have a kitchen?


----------



## meech008

Morning roomies!!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Morning roomies!!!


Hi meech hope all is well.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I had to pay almost $3,000 to serve people a plated dinner for our wedding. Extortion. Does your reception area have a kitchen?


Well having cooked Xmas lunch I may take up catering myself!!
Would do it for less maybe $2500?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> if you're sure??


Please warn us in advance so I can avert my eyes!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy, Ken.
> I saw this calendar over the weekend and thought of you.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning/afternoon Noel!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> To my HORROR, I found the COLD DARK ROOM on page 3!!
> Unvisited for about 10-11 hours.
> I also have absolutely nothing to ad. because I live through other peoples stories.
> I filed my taxes yesterday. I get some extra back because of the money I now give my mother on a regular basis. (more than half of her income)
> The tortoises are all outside and should be good all week.
> that's about it.


I know! It was exceptionally quiet here yesterday!
I popped in and out at intervals but no one to talk to!!
Even the one legged pirate was out having his wooden leg sanded!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Lyn.
I saw that you were here over the weekend, but I get hammered for data overages on my phone.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech hope all is well.


All is great  just another day in paradise. How are you?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Well having cooked Xmas lunch I may take up catering myself!!
> Would do it for less maybe $2500?


You're hired!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly and I had already planned a trip to Las Vegas and we added a wedding package to our stay at the Luxor. (back before it was a dump)
I told my brother. (Only)
When we arrived, we found most of my family there. Surprise!!
Still, a vacation and a wedding and a reception with two limos was about $4,500. Pretty good IMO.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I had already planned a trip to Las Vegas and we added a wedding package to our stay at the Luxor. (back before it was a dump)
> I told my brother. (Only)
> When we arrived, we found most of my family there. Surprise!!
> Still, a vacation and a wedding and a reception with two limos was about $4,500. Pretty good IMO.


That was a bargain!
I guess your brothers not too good at keeping secrets, but great you got to celebrate with the family.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> All is great  just another day in paradise. How are you?


I'm fine thanks meech - another day up to my eyes in craft materials and a heart dissection done! All good fun!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Lyn.
> I saw that you were here over the weekend, but I get hammered for data overages on my phone.


Hi Ed
I didn't go out all weekend except for a walk yesterday so had lots of time on my hands.
I was filing a tax return on Sat too - took ages especially as I kept popping in to the forum.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You're hired!


----------



## johnandjade

Mondays over!!  having a pint then taxing home tonight as im bushed. we got home around lunch time yesterday from Saturday morning! 

not sure if posting a pic of my new tattoo would be alouded on the forum?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> Mondays over!!  having a pint then taxing home tonight as im bushed. we got home around lunch time yesterday from Saturday morning!
> 
> not sure if posting a pic of my new tattoo would be alouded on the forum?





...or wanted!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Mondays over!!  having a pint then taxing home tonight as im bushed. we got home around lunch time yesterday from Saturday morning!
> 
> not sure if posting a pic of my new tattoo would be alouded on the forum?


That was a long session! Were you suffering yesterday?
I have seen some tattoos posted on the forum - but don't think they were on anyone's backside!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That was a long session! Were you suffering yesterday?
> I have seen some tattoos posted on the forum - but don't think they were on anyone's backside!!




it was a bit of a session but very much needed and enjoyed! had a lesson tonight but cancled, brain still hasn't managed to find me yet. 

also made a wee stop for mr adam, that i can post


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it was a bit of a session but very much needed and enjoyed! had a lesson tonight but cancled, brain still hasn't managed to find me yet.
> 
> also made a wee stop for mr adam, that i can post
> View attachment 164047


Is that in Glasgow John?
Its surprising how many old police boxes are still about. Probably more of those on the street than actual coppers these days!!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Is that in Glasgow John?


.....forget that - the street signs are a bit of a giveaway


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Is that in Glasgow John?
> Its surprising how many old police boxes are still about. Probably more of those on the street than actual coppers these days!!




yeah and your right, there probably are! sod it.... here it goes time for the bottom picture lol


----------



## johnandjade

Mod may wish to delete if inappropriate...


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah and your right, there probably are! sod it.... here it goes time for the bottom picture lol



.......and that's just for the thought of it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Mod may wish to delete if inappropriate...
> View attachment 164050


Good God 
Nothing subtle about that!!!!
Like you - I'll be scarred for life now!
Don't look Bea!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

If you crop the bottom (of the pic) a bit it won't be too bad!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Free the Badger?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got a half dozen or so tattoos.
That one never crossed my mind.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Free the Badger?


I can only speculate as to where it is stuck and how it got there!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got a half dozen or so tattoos.
> That one never crossed my mind.


It's done more than cross John's mind - it's crossed his butt!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Come back Adam - standards (as well as John's pants) have dropped!!!
My eyes will never be the same again
Don't look Spuds mum!!!
Although - it has to be said - I think that is your better side!!


----------



## johnandjade

it was a daft saying a group of us had  few years back.. it was a way of life, 'hakinamatta' if you will. if you google 'free the badger paisley' it'll give a ittle bit if background


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> Mod may wish to delete if inappropriate...
> View attachment 164050


HAHAHAHA!!!! PRICELESS!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sweet Lord.
The photo is still up!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> Mod may wish to delete if inappropriate...
> View attachment 164050


I am crying!!! Brilliant!


----------



## meech008

I had a busy day today! I went to get a haircut (4 inches off!), went to the grocery store for the week, I prepped 8 freezer meals so all we have to do is take a bag of semi prepared food out of the freezer and put it in the crockpot! Will be a godsend once we are both working steadily and now I'm getting ready to make dinner and apply for my state license.


----------



## Oxalis

Man I entered the Cold Dark Room at the wrong time! XD


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Oxalis said:


> Man I entered the Cold Dark Room at the wrong time! XD


There is never a wrong time to enter the Cold Dark Room !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sweet Lord.
> The photo is still up!!


Even if it had gone you'll find that image is seared onto your brain Ed!
Things seen cannot be unseen!!!!
I'm thinking of having therapy!


----------



## Oxalis

Haha, oh my gosh!  What do I tell hubby when he comes home? XD


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I had a busy day today! I went to get a haircut (4 inches off!), went to the grocery store for the week, I prepped 8 freezer meals so all we have to do is take a bag of semi prepared food out of the freezer and put it in the crockpot! Will be a godsend once we are both working steadily and now I'm getting ready to make dinner and apply for my state license.


A very productive day!
Are you sure you're going to have time to work, Meech?


----------



## AZtortMom

*slowly rocking while sucking on thumb*


----------



## Lyn W

Oxalis said:


> Haha, oh my gosh!  What do I tell hubby when he comes home? XD


Shocking isn't it? We are only used to seeing cute tort butts here!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> *slowly rocking while sucking on thumb*


There there! Try to think nice happy thoughts.
- maybe we all need group therapy.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think you are right Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

Well, I have to go to bed now and try to sleep - though it won't be easy after the trauma!
John's freshly tattooed buttocks certainly adds a new meaning to 'HOT, CROSS BUNS'
I will see you all tomorrow until then take care and have fun!!
Nos Da!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Well, I have to go to bed now and try to sleep - though it won't be easy after the trauma!
> John's freshly tattooed buttocks certainly adds a new meaning to 'HOT, CROSS BUNS'
> I will see you all tomorrow until then take care and have fun!!
> Nos Da!


Good night Lyn


----------



## Oxalis

Hubby came home from class upset. Thinks he did poorly on his test. Poor guy. Not a fun night here.


----------



## W Shaw

Help! Someone pat me on my wittle head and tell me it's gonna be okay! Ronan's reptibark has arrived, so tonight I'm supposed to officially take out all of his aspen and replace it with bark. It looks kinda big and chunky and not soft at all to lie on. Do tortoises really like it?? Can he really burrow in it?


----------



## W Shaw

johnandjade said:


> it was a bit of a session but very much needed and enjoyed! had a lesson tonight but cancled, brain still hasn't managed to find me yet.
> 
> also made a wee stop for mr adam, that i can post
> View attachment 164047


What does one do with a Police box anyhow, besides time travel?


----------



## Oxalis

W Shaw said:


> Help! Someone pat me on my wittle head and tell me it's gonna be okay! Ronan's reptibark has arrived, so tonight I'm supposed to officially take out all of his aspen and replace it with bark. It looks kinda big and chunky and not soft at all to lie on. Do tortoises really like it?? Can he really burrow in it?


I feel that the coco coir is probably better, but there are many more people here who would know better than me.


----------



## W Shaw

Oxalis said:


> I feel that the coco coir is probably better, but there are many more people here who would know better than me.



Thanks! I was originally thinking coir, but Ronan's vet doesn't like it, so I was looking for an alternative.


----------



## AZtortMom

W Shaw said:


> Help! Someone pat me on my wittle head and tell me it's gonna be okay! Ronan's reptibark has arrived, so tonight I'm supposed to officially take out all of his aspen and replace it with bark. It looks kinda big and chunky and not soft at all to lie on. Do tortoises really like it?? Can he really burrow in it?


Me I prefer eco earth too, but it's my personal choice. It is messy but much easier to burrow into


----------



## AZtortMom

Oxalis said:


> Hubby came home from class upset. Thinks he did poorly on his test. Poor guy. Not a fun night here.


 
Aww man


----------



## W Shaw

AZtortMom said:


> Me I prefer eco earth too, but it's my personal choice. It is messy but much easier to burrow into


Hmmm... So, now I'm thinking maybe I should send it back!


----------



## AZtortMom

All I can tell you from my personal experience is that my torts like eco earth the best. Cypress mulch is good, but is hard to get of hold of. 
Just my humble input


----------



## W Shaw

AZtortMom said:


> All I can tell you from my personal experience is that my torts like eco earth the best. Cypress mulch is good, but is hard to get of hold of.
> Just my humble input



And greatly appreciated input it is, too! I'm new to the whole tortoise thing. Ronan came home in aspen, and loves it, but everyone's been telling me to take him out of it.


----------



## AZtortMom

W Shaw said:


> And greatly appreciated input it is, too! I'm new to the whole tortoise thing. Ronan came home in aspen, and loves it, but everyone's been telling me to take him out of it.


I agree with that advice too


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> A very productive day!
> Are you sure you're going to have time to work, Meech?


You betcha!! I am SOOOOO excited. I got the cutest new scrubs.


----------



## meech008

W Shaw said:


> And greatly appreciated input it is, too! I'm new to the whole tortoise thing. Ronan came home in aspen, and loves it, but everyone's been telling me to take him out of it.


My Earl lovessssss coco coir. Why doesn't your vet like it? He likes to dig in it. I have reptibark mixed in it too though


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> My Earl lovessssss coco coir. Why doesn't your vet like it? He likes to dig in it. I have reptibark mixed in it too though


His vet says he's treated a lot of eye issues caused by coir.


----------



## meech008

W Shaw said:


> His vet says he's treated a lot of eye issues caused by coir.


I guess I could see that. I keep it moistened down pretty good so I don't see it in his face much but that does make sense


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Sorry. I can't make eye contact.


----------



## johnandjade

Burger King time


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> Burger King time


Yummmmm! We're having biscuits with jam


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thought I'd show this RARE photo:
Suki not peeing inside the house.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thought I'd show this RARE photo:
> Suki not peeing inside the house.


----------



## Moozillion

Just got back from the dentist. I LOOOOVE our dentist!!!! She is the only truly PAINLESS dentist I've ever had, and we've kept her for 15 years!!!
Going to whip up a batch of my world famous Earl Grey Tea Cookies for her and her office staff and drop them off this afternoon!


----------



## AZtortMom

meech008 said:


> Good morning!!


Hi Meech


----------



## johnandjade

beer time .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have a dentist apt. today as well. Just a cleaning, though.


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> What does one do with a Police box anyhow, besides time travel?


Sadly nothing anymore, there was a time when they were fitted with phones so that a bobby or member of the public could contact the police, fire or ambulance etc.- 1920s/30s I believe.


This is one from Newport South Wales with the addition of a Dr Who scarf (Tom baker I think)
They had a grant to restore it but not actually sure if they managed to save it.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a dentist apt. today as well. Just a cleaning, though.


I went last Friday for a check up and to meet another new dentist - who looks all of 12!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a dentist apt. today as well. Just a cleaning, though.




I hate them the worst


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sadly nothing anymore, there was a time when they were fitted with phones so that a bobby or member of the public could contact the police, fire or ambulance etc.- 1920s/30s I believe.
> View attachment 164173
> 
> This is one from Newport South Wales with the addition of a Dr Who scarf (Tom baker I think)
> They had a grant to restore it but not actually sure if they managed to save it.



I think you're right


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> beer time .


Hi John - fully clothed today?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - fully clothed today?


And no heels !


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - fully clothed today?




for now


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And no heels !




yet


----------



## johnandjade

some funny pictures,,, https://www.flickr.com/photos/historicalpaisley/7712382732


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some funny pictures,,, https://www.flickr.com/photos/historicalpaisley/7712382732


I don't know if I dare open that link in case I get an eyeful again!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Where is @Tidgy's Dad these days?


Not here.
Hi, Delaney, hope you're well, I'm just taking a bit of a break.
Classifying bacteria at the moment.
All good fun.
Take care.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> Just got back from the dentist. I LOOOOVE our dentist!!!! She is the only truly PAINLESS dentist I've ever had, and we've kept her for 15 years!!!
> Going to whip up a batch of my world famous Earl Grey Tea Cookies for her and her office staff and drop them off this afternoon!


You sound like a dream patient!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> I don't know if I dare open that link in case I get an eyeful again!!


I got a phone call it said its safe from a fat old man bending over ( big big butt )


----------



## meech008

Tomorrow is the big day everyone! My first day as a licensed X-ray tech!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day everyone! My first day as a licensed X-ray tech!


Best of luck with that, meech! 
You'll be great!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some funny pictures,,, https://www.flickr.com/photos/historicalpaisley/7712382732


Is that you with the banner John?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

meech008 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day everyone! My first day as a licensed X-ray tech!


Good luck but no pecking at the X rays !


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day everyone! My first day as a licensed X-ray tech!




wayyy heyyy !!!! well done meech


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day everyone! My first day as a licensed X-ray tech!


That's wonderful meech. The patients will be in very safe hands!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best of luck with that, meech!
> You'll be great!


Well thanks Adam! I'm very excited! I hope you and wifey are well! And darling Tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, all.
I'm fine, even though I've been infected with hundreds of species of bacteria by now. 
Back to the lab! 
See you all soon and hope everyone's well!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wayyy heyyy !!!! well done meech





Lyn W said:


> That's wonderful meech. The patients will be in very safe hands!


I can't wait! I can't wait to wear scrubs that are NOT royal blue!


----------



## Lyn W

@Tidgy's Dad Your surname isn't Frankenstein by any chance is it Adam??


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I can't wait! I can't wait to wear scrubs that are NOT royal blue!


So what colour scrubs are qualified and licensed xray technicians wearing this season?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> So what colour scrubs are qualified and licensed xray technicians wearing this season?


Well at this particular place I can wear gray, brown, SEAL blue and NAVY blue  I currently have a pair each of gray and navy scrubs!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Well at this particular place I can wear gray, brown, SEAL blue and NAVY blue  I currently have a pair each of gray and navy scrubs!


Very nice to have a choice. I sometimes wish we had a uniform -
it would save wondering what to wear every day and I have ruined countless clothes with paint and glue etc.
I should wear a boiler suit when I'm doing craft, if it's not me covering myself in paint, it's the kids throwing stuff if they have a strop.


----------



## W Shaw

Lyn W said:


> Sadly nothing anymore, there was a time when they were fitted with phones so that a bobby or member of the public could contact the police, fire or ambulance etc.- 1920s/30s I believe.
> View attachment 164173
> 
> This is one from Newport South Wales with the addition of a Dr Who scarf (Tom baker I think)
> They had a grant to restore it but not actually sure if they managed to save it.



Cool. I don't think we ever had anything like that here. I hope they can save that one!


----------



## W Shaw

Moozillion said:


> Just got back from the dentist. I LOOOOVE our dentist!!!! She is the only truly PAINLESS dentist I've ever had, and we've kept her for 15 years!!!
> Going to whip up a batch of my world famous Earl Grey Tea Cookies for her and her office staff and drop them off this afternoon!



What would i have to do to get the recipe for those cookies? I LOVE Earl Grey!


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> I guess I could see that. I keep it moistened down pretty good so I don't see it in his face much but that does make sense



That's been one of my big frustrations from the start. Initially a lot of people told me to put him in coir. Then someone who had kept a lot of them said they used to get a lot of eye infections when they were in coir, and she switched everyone to aspen and they hadn't had an eye infection since then. So I put him in aspen until I could get a vet visit. The vet also said he'd seen a lot of eye infections with coir. I asked him about the aspen. He said he didn't have a problem with aspen, other than it could be dry, so he suggested putting sphagnum in his hide. So I did that. But then everyone in the forum said take him out of the aspen, and the consensus was, put him in orchid bark. I worried that it would be too chunky, and not good for burrowing, and pretty much everyone said no -- tortoises love it. They can burrow in it with no problem. Sounded like the best stuff in the world. It's what Tom has all of his in. So I bought $50 worth of it ... only now everyone's saying bark isn't good for burrowing, and he should be in something else. So... the bark is still sitting in unopened bags, and I'm back to thinking, should I just return it and leave him in the stuff he likes? Seems like whatever I consider, at least half the forum says it's bad, and the stuff I've been warned is a health hazard. half the forum uses it and loves it. So, if it's all just a matter of personal preference, is it even worth putting him through the stress of changing it?  Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## W Shaw

meech008 said:


> Well at this particular place I can wear gray, brown, SEAL blue and NAVY blue  I currently have a pair each of gray and navy scrubs!


What? No cool jungle prints or puppies or aliens?


----------



## Lyn W

W Shaw said:


> That's been one of my big frustrations from the start. Initially a lot of people told me to put him in coir. Then someone who had kept a lot of them said they used to get a lot of eye infections when they were in coir, and she switched everyone to aspen and they hadn't had an eye infection since then. So I put him in aspen until I could get a vet visit. The vet also said he'd seen a lot of eye infections with coir. I asked him about the aspen. He said he didn't have a problem with aspen, other than it could be dry, so he suggested putting sphagnum in his hide. So I did that. But then everyone in the forum said take him out of the aspen, and the consensus was, put him in orchid bark. I worried that it would be too chunky, and not good for burrowing, and pretty much everyone said no -- tortoises love it. They can burrow in it with no problem. Sounded like the best stuff in the world. It's what Tom has all of his in. So I bought $50 worth of it ... only now everyone's saying bark isn't good for burrowing, and he should be in something else. So... the bark is still sitting in unopened bags, and I'm back to thinking, should I just return it and leave him in the stuff he likes? Seems like whatever I consider, at least half the forum says it's bad, and the stuff I've been warned is a health hazard. half the forum uses it and loves it. So, if it's all just a matter of personal preference, is it even worth putting him through the stress of changing it?  Okay, I'm done now.


Yes it can be confusing


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello all...
I'm back!
Been very busy with sports and re designing my room.
What have you been up to?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there 
*waves*


----------



## Lyn W

I have a few things to do before I climb the apples and pears
but almost time to say goodnight again.
So take care all and see you soon.
Night night!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, all.
> I'm fine, even though I've been infected with hundreds of species of bacteria by now.
> Back to the lab!
> See you all soon and hope everyone's well!



Glad to hear from you, if only briefly!

Watch out for the  Zika virus!!!


----------



## Moozillion

W Shaw said:


> What would i have to do to get the recipe for those cookies? I LOVE Earl Grey!


Easy-peasy: I'll post the recipe on the thread for recipes!


----------



## Moozillion

The recipe for the Earl Grey Tea Cookies is now in the "Food and Recipe Discussion Thread." It's in American measurements, not metric, so I hope that's not a problem for anyone.


----------



## W Shaw

Moozillion said:


> The recipe for the Earl Grey Tea Cookies is now in the "Food and Recipe Discussion Thread." It's in American measurements, not metric, so I hope that's not a problem for anyone.


THANK YOU!!!!!! Going right over there to get it now!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning!!! think I've finally recovered from the weekend


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!!! think I've finally recovered from the weekend


Was before or after the "Bud "


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Was before or after the "Bud "




hi gramps, how are you? several buds were consumed over the weekend.. and a few last night


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone.



morning mr ed! hope you're well


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone




morning mom


----------



## Moozillion

Morning!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning mom


Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

how is everyone today?? its beer time here


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys! So I guess you know I've lost my cherryhead baby, and it got liitle cold last night. I have couple of heat sources out where I saw him last... Aghhh! Couldn't sleep last night. Saw this on fb

this is sooooooo me last few nights since Tuckers has been missing


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! So I guess you know I've lost my cherryhead baby, and it got liitle cold last night. I have couple of heat sources out where I saw him last... Aghhh! Couldn't sleep last night. Saw this on fb
> View attachment 164334
> this is sooooooo me last few nights since Tuckers has been missing




 oh no


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> oh no




I wonder if you could try a cage type trap with some treats in it?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!!! think I've finally recovered from the weekend


Just in time for the next!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday everyone.


Hi Ed and a very happy Wednesday to you too!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! So I guess you know I've lost my cherryhead baby, and it got liitle cold last night. I have couple of heat sources out where I saw him last... Aghhh! Couldn't sleep last night. Saw this on fb
> View attachment 164334
> this is sooooooo me last few nights since Tuckers has been missing


Oh no! I didn't know that and I'm so very sorry to hear it.
I really hope he is Ok and I am willing him to turn up and find his way back home.
Are there any strong smelling foods he likes he that he could pick up the scent of - Lola loves cucumber and he smells that from his room when I have it in my kitchen and comes to his gate looking for it.


----------



## spud's_mum

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! So I guess you know I've lost my cherryhead baby, and it got liitle cold last night. I have couple of heat sources out where I saw him last... Aghhh! Couldn't sleep last night. Saw this on fb
> View attachment 164334
> this is sooooooo me last few nights since Tuckers has been missing


Hope you find the poor lil fella. 
Best wishes.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just spilt vinegar on my phone.
Now it smells disgusting 

....EW


----------



## JAYGEE

Came into work Monday and smelled something bad! Had some peole xome remove some of our wall to find it and bam...


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just spilt vinegar on my phone.
> Now it smells disgusting
> 
> ....EW


You should just have salt with your microchips.


----------



## Lyn W

JAYGEE said:


> Came into work Monday and smelled something bad! Had some peole xome remove some of our wall to find it and bam...


Is that a big rat or some other sort of rodent?
Poor thing must have got stuck.


----------



## JAYGEE

Big *** oppossum!


----------



## Prairie Mom

My daughter came running into the room yelling: "I'm a Ninja!!!!"

My husband and I are STILL LAUGHING...


----------



## JAYGEE

Bahahahahaaa


----------



## spud's_mum

Still trying to avoid my maths homework and trying to decide between doing the work or taking the detention.


----------



## JAYGEE

spudthetortoise said:


> Still trying to avoid my maths homework and trying to decide between doing the work or taking the detention.


I would take detention. I just dropped my college algebra class cause I dont think I will pass it.


----------



## spud's_mum

JAYGEE said:


> I would take detention. I just dropped my college algebra class cause I dont think I will pass it.


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> My daughter came running into the room yelling: "I'm a Ninja!!!!"
> 
> My husband and I are STILL LAUGHING...
> 
> 
> View attachment 164359


Very inventive use for undies!!
And Superman wears his on the outside


----------



## JAYGEE




----------



## spud's_mum

JAYGEE said:


>


I hate ALL homework


----------



## spud's_mum

H alf 
O f
M y
E nergy 
W asted 
O n
R andom 
K nowledge


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Still trying to avoid my maths homework and trying to decide between doing the work or taking the detention.


Do it!!! Because it will just come back to haunt you like poor Jaygee


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Very inventive use for undies!!
> And Superman wears his on the outside


My kids definitely earn their keep in comedy


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> H alf
> O f
> M y
> E nergy
> W asted
> O n
> R andom
> K nowledge


I'm sitting at a table fooling around on TFO while making two of my kids do homework RIGHT NOW! I really should be doing dishes....sigh....


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> Came into work Monday and smelled something bad! Had some peole xome remove some of our wall to find it and bam...


Whew! Good thing it was found and not closed in a wall!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, tired boy today and running late. oppssee!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy, Ken.
> I saw this calendar over the weekend and thought of you.


Personally I like that it's in a slot for dolphins and that the calendar itself contains "unknown secrets" of bacon. Like what? It's delicious? That it can in no way be made from turkey or soy.


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## johnandjade

nearly beer time, driving lesson first. had to buy nappy rash cream as my butt is getting itchy lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nearly beer time, driving lesson first. had to buy nappy rash cream as my butt is getting itchy lol


You need better quality nappies!!
Good luck with the driving.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You need better quality nappies!!
> Good luck with the driving.




went ok . on to monovers next week, easyhows miss womblyn been??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> went ok . on to monovers next week, easyhows miss womblyn been??


Good thanks John End of another week already!!!
Only 1 week to half term[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lyn W

Nobody in again!
Unfortunately can't wait to chat to any US friends several hours behind UK time as its way past my bedtime now.
So Nos Da and see some of you over the weekend maybe
Take care all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So close.
Good night my far away freinds!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning, I've over slept again!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning, I've over slept again!


About time you came on ! With or without Bud !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning, I've over slept again!


A malfunctioning American made alarm clock?


----------



## johnandjade

think i left my motivation somewhere last week, haven't been on the ball all week . 6hrs to go then i'm off till Tuesday , 3 guesses what I'll be doing tonight!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Drinking?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Drinking?




how did you guess?!  are you doing much mr ed?


----------



## johnandjade

potato chips, chocolate bars and energy juice for lunch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how did you guess?!  are you doing much mr ed?


No. My boring life.
I could be your designated driver.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. My boring life.
> I could be your designated driver.



it's not boring at all, you're the senseable one staying away from the devils nectar. I've left work an hour early...



yip, I ordered 2 pints for myself thirsty boy today!


----------



## johnandjade

sooo, I seen a nice pair of 'pumps' in the shoe shop yesterday, bought em and away home I went...

openes the box, one sneaker is a pump and one was a lace up?! , as you can imagine i went back to the store to complain! 


... turns out the were made in ' tie wan'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> sooo, I seen a nice pair of 'pumps' in the shoe shop yesterday, bought em and away home I went...
> 
> openes the box, one sneaker is a pump and one was a lace up?! , as you can imagine i went back to the store to complain!
> 
> 
> ... turns out the were made in ' tie wan'


That one is friggin horrible!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think i left my motivation somewhere last week, haven't been on the ball all week . 6hrs to go then i'm off till Tuesday , 3 guesses what I'll be doing tonight!


Soaking your tattoo?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That one is friggin horrible!!!




whaccha call 2 spanish firemen??? 


hosay and 'hose B'


----------



## johnandjade

shopping time


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's not boring at all, you're the senseable one staying away from the devils nectar. I've left work an hour early...
> View attachment 164526
> 
> 
> yip, I ordered 2 pints for myself thirsty boy today!


That's what I call a balanced diet - a drink in each hand!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Soaking your tattoo?



it's still not 'sunk' in yet


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's what I call a balanced diet - a drink in each hand!!




i have a drink problem... 

2 hands and only 1 mouth:/


----------



## johnandjade

action shot,


----------



## Lyn W

In an assembly about Lent today.......
Question - 'Which food would you give up for Lent?'
Pupil answer - ' I'd give up eggs - I don't eat those'


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
Happy Friday!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Happy Friday!


Hi Noel and Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel and Happy Friday to you too!


Hi Lyn *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> action shot,
> View attachment 164532


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - from a very wet and very windy Wales!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> In an assembly about Lent today.......
> Question - 'Which food would you give up for Lent?'
> Pupil answer - ' I'd give up eggs - I don't eat those'


HAHAHAHA!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!
When he was just a little fella, one of my nephews chose to give up his favorite brand of pizza, "Papa John's", for Lent. Notice that he did not give up PIZZA, just Papa John's brand pizza.  His mom decided since it IS his very favorite pizza, then it was an acceptable sacrifice for a pre-teen!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> action shot,
> View attachment 164532


 OW OW OW!!!!!! Did you have to get drunk to do it?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> OW OW OW!!!!!! Did you have to get drunk to do it?


John doesn't need any excuse Bea!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!
> When he was just a little fella, one of my nephews chose to give up his favorite brand of pizza, "Papa John's", for Lent. Notice that he did not give up PIZZA, just Papa John's brand pizza.  His mom decided since it IS his very favorite pizza, then it was an acceptable sacrifice for a pre-teen!



Yes - another pupil was prepared to give up 'Chocolate Buttons' - but not chocolate!
In the end she decided that if she had to she would give up all chocolate - except Milky Way Magic Stars!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> John doesn't need any excuse Bea!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Yes - another pupil was prepared to give up 'Chocolate Buttons' - but not chocolate!
> In the end she decided that if she had to she would give up all chocolate - except Milky Way Magic Stars!


Gotta love them kids!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, today is a busy day. First cooking a batch of cookies I've never made before but have been wanting to try for a long time: Rugelach. Then homemade pork sausage. I don't use the nasty bits for sausage- I have the butcher grind a couple pounds of pork roast and use that. Then this afternoon I'm changing the water in Jacques' tank. Also playing with ideas for a basking platform that I think may suit him better...


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Well, today is a busy day. First cooking a batch of cookies I've never made before but have been wanting to try for a long time: Rugelach. Then homemade pork sausage. I don't use the nasty bits for sausage- I have the butcher grind a couple pounds of pork roast and use that. Then this afternoon I'm changing the water in Jacques' tank. Also playing with ideas for a basking platform that I think may suit him better...


All that will make you a very busy Bea!
Hope the biscuits work out well, the sausages sound good - I won't eat shop bought bangers as I like to know what's in them, and I'm sure Jacques will appreciate a nice area to stretch out on. Have fun!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> I had to pay almost $3,000 to serve people a plated dinner for our wedding. Extortion. Does your reception area have a kitchen?


Hey! Yes it does. The meal itself isn't too bad - £40 pp for a 3 course meal. But at night it's £5.50 pp for a bacon roll and I'll have around 150 guests, gulp! I think I'm gonna buy everyone a chippy


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hey! Yes it does. The meal itself isn't too bad - £40 pp for a 3 course meal. But at night it's £5.50 pp for a bacon roll and I'll have around 150 guests, gulp! I think I'm gonna buy everyone a chippy


Hi Kirsty, how was your trip to Cardiff?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty, how was your trip to Cardiff?


Hi Lyn! 
Yes it was lovely  Cardiff is a great place to visit. I went and visited the bay and at night I went to TGI Fridays in the centre with my work mates and we went to the brewery quarter? Other than that it was all work


----------



## Lyn W

Good - glad you managed to sample a little of the night life, and get there and back safely.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## johnandjade

how is everyone?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> how is everyone?


Drinking coffee at work but in 6 hours I'll be home to drink Bud .


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Drinking coffee at work but in 6 hours I'll be home to drink Bud .




booo to work, yeah to bud . 0915 Sunday here, housework to do then that's exactly what I'll be doing as well


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> booo to work, yeah to bud . 0915 Sunday here, housework to do then that's exactly what I'll be doing as well


What is housework ? My wife did the wash , changed the bedding , and got her nails done while I was at work . And has a great job !


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning everyone.
Just on my way to the shops as I have a very hungry spud waiting.
Freezing here.
How's the weather where you are?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone.
> Just on my way to the shops as I have a very hungry spud waiting.
> Freezing here.
> How's the weather where you are?


54 degrees here but still dark outside


----------



## spud's_mum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> 54 degrees here but still dark outside


Although it's very windy and breezy here, it is quite sunny


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Although it's very windy and breezy here, it is quite sunny


It's 0345 am here !


----------



## spud's_mum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's 0345 am here !


That would most likely be the reason that it's dark then haha


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone.
> Just on my way to the shops as I have a very hungry spud waiting.
> Freezing here.
> How's the weather where you are?


Hi Spuds Mum!
Woke up to beautiful blue and sunny skies
The rain and wind have just picked up again though
It's not too cold
So unlikely to have snow


----------



## Lyn W

@johnandjade 
Morning John!
Hope you get your housework done quickly!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning world!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> @johnandjade
> Morning John!
> Hope you get your housework done quickly!!!




just about to get started! ..the dishes had to soak first honestly


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just about to get started! ..the dishes had to soak first honestly


Hope you don't get too washed out doing all your chores!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope you don't get too washed out doing all your chores!




almost done, just fido's housework to go now... I've been distracted with cheep horror films


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> almost done, just fido's housework to go now... I've been distracted with cheep horror films


Pity they can't keep their own rooms tidy isn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Pity they can't keep their own rooms tidy isn't it?




very good at distroying them though! any plans today miss womblyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> very good at distroying them though! any plans today miss womblyn?


Nothing special just keeping out of the rain - and hail.
Have some school work to do but delaying it as long as possible!!
What about you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nothing special just keeping out of the rain - and hail.
> Have some school work to do but delaying it as long as possible!!
> What about you?




nexflix and beer . off work tomorrow but dentist at 0930


----------



## Lyn W

Not a very nice reason to have a day off!
Only this week t get through an then a week off for half term for me!!
Easter is early this year so a short term in all.


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls decided to re design their house


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> The girls decided to re design their house
> View attachment 164709


I like it - it has a cosy lived-in look!


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> The girls decided to re design their house
> View attachment 164709


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I like it - it has a cosy lived-in look!


Trouble is, they've decided to redecorate MY room, too!
They have decided that I should have wood shavings instead of carpet


----------



## spud's_mum

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


I have no idea where they've been sleeping for the past couple of days.
Somewhere in one of their burrows, I expect


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hey! Yes it does. The meal itself isn't too bad - £40 pp for a 3 course meal. But at night it's £5.50 pp for a bacon roll and I'll have around 150 guests, gulp! I think I'm gonna buy everyone a chippy


You could always use the kitchen and make them! I toyed with the idea of having like a potluck at our wedding but i got shot down. People on the wedding business don't hurt for money that's for sure!


----------



## spud's_mum

*takes out crêpe.*
*reads packet (cook for 8 secs)*
Me: 'pffttt that's not long enough!'
*cooks for 1 minute*
*bites into rock hard crêpe* 

Should have listened to the packet


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not a very nice reason to have a day off!
> Only this week t get through an then a week off for half term for me!!
> Easter is early this year so a short term in all.




wooohooo


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> You could always use the kitchen and make them! I toyed with the idea of having like a potluck at our wedding but i got shot down. People on the wedding business don't hurt for money that's for sure!


Hi Meech how was work?


----------



## Lyn W

Well that's unusual -
nobody's been in for hours!
Never mind I will wish good night to absent friends!
Take care!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Well that's unusual -
> nobody's been in for hours!
> Never mind I will wish good night to absent friends!
> Take care!


American members are probably all watching the Super Bowl!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope you all had a great weekend and are ready to battle Monday head on. unscheduled trip to the pub last night, jades brother was playing open mic night. dentist this morning:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Screw the Super Bowl.
Normally I would've supported Carolina, but their quarterback has character issues.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's supposed to dip into the lower 50s or even the 40s every stinking night this week. The torts are all indoors.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's supposed to dip into the lower 50s or even the 40s every stinking night this week. The torts are all indoors.




toasty 5C here today, and naturally it's raining. perfect for a Monday off work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

"Speak to you later.
It's about work time now.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> "Speak to you later.
> It's about work time now.




hope the shifts not too bad mr ed, have a good day


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> American members are probably all watching the Super Bowl!!!


Understandable - I was watching Wales v Ireland Rugby Union yesterday pm (Draw 16 -16) Wales came back from trailing 13 - 0 in the first half hour so an exciting game.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> toasty 5C here today, and naturally it's raining. perfect for a Monday off work.


Unbelievable weather last 24 hours Storm Imogen hit Wales full on. Even holes in roads opening up!!! The winds are still strongly gusting and the rain lashing down now. Nothing like what US has to put up with, but new for us!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps


Good afternoon from Wales Noel!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope you all had a great weekend and are ready to battle Monday head on. unscheduled trip to the pub last night, jades brother was playing open mic night. dentist this morning:/


Hope all went well at the dentist, John!


----------



## spud's_mum

sleeping beauty


----------



## kirsty Johnston

meech008 said:


> You could always use the kitchen and make them! I toyed with the idea of having like a potluck at our wedding but i got shot down. People on the wedding business don't hurt for money that's for sure!


I thought about that too and asked the venue if I can do it and they told me I need to provide a catering license for whoever does it and I don't have one of those  
I can get another caterer that's cheaper but it's still expensive lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I thought about that too and asked the venue if I can do it and they told me I need to provide a catering license for whoever does it and I don't have one of those
> I can get another caterer that's cheaper but it's still expensive lol


What about someone who will do a hog roast? Would that be cheaper?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 164830
> sleeping beauty


Aw, sleepy Monty! We haven't seen him for a while - he's still as cute as ever!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Aw, sleepy Monty! We haven't seen him for a while - he's still as cute as ever!!


Yeah, I realised that hence the pic. 
He just ran in looking rather proud carrying a chicken nugget


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Unbelievable weather last 24 hours Storm Imogen hit Wales full on. Even holes in roads opening up!!! The winds are still strongly gusting and the rain lashing down now. Nothing like what US has to put up with, but new for us!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


>


John 
Got home from work this morning drank 3 Buds and went to sleep . Woke up to 82 degrees and sunny ! It's a great day to be a live


----------



## Lyn W

Night Night boys and girls
Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me!
See you soon take care!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> What about someone who will do a hog roast? Would that be cheaper?


Think we have came to a conclusion lol
Dels friend owns the chip shop and we are going to ask for 150 suppers!! At the end of the day who doesn't enjoy a chippy after having a few


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech how was work?


Hi Lyn! Work is amazing! I've been very tired when I come home so unusually make dinner for us, we eat, I clean up and then sit down to catch up with things and end up falling asleep on the couch  how are you?! Ben goes back to work tomorrow!


----------



## meech008

kirsty Johnston said:


> I thought about that too and asked the venue if I can do it and they told me I need to provide a catering license for whoever does it and I don't have one of those
> I can get another caterer that's cheaper but it's still expensive lol


Well I totally feel your pain! Good luck love!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> Got home from work this morning drank 3 Buds and went to sleep . Woke up to 82 degrees and sunny ! It's a great day to be a live



sounds like paradise


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Think we have came to a conclusion lol
> Dels friend owns the chip shop and we are going to ask for 150 suppers!! At the end of the day who doesn't enjoy a chippy after having a few




result!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! Work is amazing! I've been very tired when I come home so unusually make dinner for us, we eat, I clean up and then sit down to catch up with things and end up falling asleep on the couch  how are you?! Ben goes back to work tomorrow!



wayhey!! its all go just now for you guys, good luck mr ben!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! I made it out my bed on time today! just need to get work out the way then i've a lesson tonight, have 2 this week.. final push


----------



## johnandjade

forgot how much of a laugh it is watching this mob trying to run this place, too funny! instant noodles for lunch, and back to the grind, days flying in


----------



## johnandjade

home time , 3hrs till beer time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam tells me that his "wifey"never saw our welcome post.
Lets all leave a line or two welcoming Tidgeys mom!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Welcome Tidgeys mom!
Thanks for stopping in from time to time and feel free to leave us a note if you wish to introduce yourself.
I am ED.
You have a complex and interesting husband and he is well thought of here.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! its all go just now for you guys, good luck mr ben!!


Well unfortunately Ben got sent home today. They don't have he light duty work for him. So more time with buddy for him! Hope you've been well!


----------



## meech008

Hi Tidgys mom! We look forward to hearing from you


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam tells me that his "wifey"never saw our welcome post.
> Lets all leave a line or two welcoming Tidgeys mom!




hello mrs adam!! hope mr adam isn't causing to much mischief and is bringing you lots of potatoes 

WIBBLE


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Well unfortunately Ben got sent home today. They don't have he light duty work for him. So more time with buddy for him! Hope you've been well!




better safe than sorry! no complaints here . how have you guys been?


----------



## johnandjade

someone was kind enough to leave a pair of 'beats' earphones in a car for me  , they aren't too bad but certainly wouldn't pay the asking price!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> better safe than sorry! no complaints here . how have you guys been?


We've been good  I've just been crazy busy since we got home from west va. I'm getting more hours at work thank goodness


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We've been good  I've just been crazy busy since we got home from west va. I'm getting more hours at work thank goodness




brilliant , won't be long before your running the place!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
been a bit busier in here today!
Hope everyone's OK and having a Terrific Tuesday.
Which of you Florida guys is throwing alligators through a Wendy's window!???
Ed???


----------



## johnandjade

evenin' miss womblyn!


----------



## johnandjade

call me GI joe, i'm off out on manoeuvres  should be a doddle as i do alot in work, my reverse parking is not to shabby. 

just over an hr till beer time, it's shouting on me already!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> call me GI joe, i'm off out on manoeuvres  should be a doddle as i do alot in work, my reverse parking is not to shabby.
> 
> just over an hr till beer time, it's shouting on me already!


Good luck to you John - and to all unsuspecting motorists you are about to be unleashed on!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good luck to you John - and to all unsuspecting motorists you are about to be unleashed on!!!




god help them!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> god help them!


Just don't forget mirror, signal, manoeuvre!
And when reversing around a kerb - if you line up the edge of the kerb with the middle of the rear window when reversing you should be OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Guess who's got tickets for the Wales v Scotland and Wales v Italy rugby matches?
Could have had France too but that's a late evening match and don't think I could face trying to leave Cardiff late at night by train or car!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just don't forget mirror, signal, manoeuvre!
> And when reversing around a kerb - if you line up the edge of the kerb with the middle of the rear window when reversing you should be OK.



made a bit of a pigs ear of reversing round the corner first few attempts, but did get the hang of it I think:/. reversing in parking space.. boom! no problem first time .. mr instructor was quite impressed I think, 'you seam comfortable doing that john, you went twice the speed on that one' heehee (smug face)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Guess who's got tickets for the Wales v Scotland and Wales v Italy rugby matches?
> Could have had France too but that's a late evening match and don't think I could face trying to leave Cardiff late at night by train or car!!




wayhey!!! happy days


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> made a bit of a pigs ear of reversing round the corner first few attempts, but did get the hang of it I think:/. reversing in parking space.. boom! no problem first time .. mr instructor was quite impressed I think, 'you seam comfortable doing that john, you went twice the speed on that one' heehee (smug face)


Were his knuckles white as he clung to the dash when he said it?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


I prefer something less scary............


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Were his knuckles white as he clung to the dash as he said it?




went from blue alert, skipped right past red and went to brown! 

I've still to try jumping in the back seat!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> went from blue alert, skipped right past red and went to brown!
> 
> I've still to try jumping in the back seat!


No one likes a back seat driver!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I prefer something less scary............




yamaan!




ooohhh saucey!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No one likes a back seat driver!!!




backseat driver... a fiver


----------



## johnandjade

thinking bout another tattoo! a proper one this time though, still time enough for another silly one


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thinking bout another tattoo! a proper one this time though, still time enough for another silly one


You're a glutton for punishment John!
I can do a nice one with permanent markers that will be far less painful and won't scar you for life!!
......and for a fraction of the price!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You're a glutton for punishment John!
> I can do a nice one with permanent markers that will be far less painful and won't scar you for life!!
> ......and for a fraction of the price!!




that was only my 2nd, first is only a small one on my neck and i got that done because my mum came home from holiday with one! she's worse than me i kid you not 

hows you? cold cleared up ok?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> that was only my 2nd, first is only a small one on my neck and i got that done because my mum came home from holiday with one! she's worse than me i kid you not
> 
> hows you? cold cleared up ok?


Yes thanks John all fine with me at the moment. I'm canoeing tomorrow though so may end up with double pneumonia!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks John all fine with me at the moment. I'm canoeing tomorrow though so may end up with double pneumonia!!




I'd be talking a change of clothes! mind the waterwings


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> been a bit busier in here today!
> Hope everyone's OK and having a Terrific Tuesday.
> Which of you Florida guys is throwing alligators through a Wendy's window!???
> Ed???


I gave up gator hurling years ago.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> You're a glutton for punishment John!
> I can do a nice one with permanent markers that will be far less painful and won't scar you for life!!
> ......and for a fraction of the price!!


When I got my tattoo on my back I almost feel asleep 3 times ! So I don't know about the pain part ! Yes I was surprised that it didn't hurt .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I gave up gator hurling years ago.


Pleased to hear it, Ed!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'd be talking a change of clothes! mind the waterwings


Oh yes change of clothes is a must!! Wondering if we are going to need an ice breaker to clear the way for us on the canal!!
If it's frozen could always change the activity to ice skating!!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When I got my tattoo on my back I almost feel asleep 3 times ! So I don't know about the pain part ! Yes I was surprised that it didn't hurt .


Really? I hear Bud has an anaesthetic effect!


----------



## Lyn W

Gotta go! Sorry to have missed some/most of you this evening.
Will try to catch you tomorrow - if my fingers aren't too numb to type after winter canoeing!
Take care everyone and have fun.
Nos da!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> Really? I hear Bud has an anaesthetic effect!


But I hadn't been drinking it was about 4 pm


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have seven tattoos.
When it comes to pain, the location matters. So does the artist doing the tattoo.
Some hurt. Some bleed. Some don't


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, mid week already! I must have been tired last night, there's an unopened beer still on the table! 12hrs to go and i'll fix that . 

hope everyone has a great day! miss womblyn, enjoy the ice canoeing and have a hot flask off tea at the ready!


----------



## johnandjade

just the usual walk to work....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> just the usual walk to work...
> 
> Did I miss something? Where's the little van?


----------



## johnandjade

don't have it yet  , my test date is march 21st. 

how's mr ed today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> don't have it yet  , my test date is march 21st.
> 
> how's mr ed today?


Oh, I didn't know.
Fine. How are you?
My mother had a minor surgery, but also had a stroke during the operation. It took over a week for them to determine that she had a stroke.(I have been telling them that since the day after her surgery.)
It has come to my attention that every hospital in that area of Georgia is owned by the same parent company. So getting her to a "better" one is not an option.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, I didn't know.
> Fine. How are you?
> My mother had a minor surgery, but also had a stroke during the operation. It took over a week for them to determine that she had a stroke.(I have been telling them that since the day after her surgery.)
> It has come to my attention that every hospital in that area of Georgia is owned by the same parent company. So getting her to a "better" one is not an option.




sorry to hear that  , hope shes on the mend. we really do take health care for granted here with the NHS


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, I didn't know.
> Fine. How are you?
> My mother had a minor surgery, but also had a stroke during the operation. It took over a week for them to determine that she had a stroke.(I have been telling them that since the day after her surgery.)
> It has come to my attention that every hospital in that area of Georgia is owned by the same parent company. So getting her to a "better" one is not an option.


So sorry to hear that Ed, hope she makes a speedy recovery from the op and that the stroke isn't too debilitating.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all, we had a lovey day canoeing, chilly but beautiful blue skies and sunshine!
No one fell in!!


----------



## johnandjade

worked on an hr... but now its beer time


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

jades made a chicken curry for tea


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

which T should i get next??....


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys, hope you're all well.
I'm rather annoyed as I've lost my favourite watch that I wear every day.
Going to check around school but it would have probably been taken by now


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys, hope you're all well.
> I'm rather annoyed as I've lost my favourite watch that I wear every day.
> Going to check around school but it would have probably been taken by now




boo .


----------



## johnandjade

time for some more B movie horror films


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning from the tartan spartan! the weekend is in sight, woohoo!! out on another lesson tonight and going to see if mammy is free on Saturday for a couple hrs, 5weeks till test date, game on!!


----------



## johnandjade

this morning I'm walking to work like this


----------



## johnandjade

mc'ds for breakfast


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> mc'ds for breakfast


Lucky!! I had oatmeal


----------



## jaizei

Taco bell for first, and whataburger for second breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Lucky!! I had oatmeal




i love it with golden syrup


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Taco bell for first, and whataburger for second breakfast




mars bar for lunch here


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound, another lesson tonight, 2hrs till beer


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this morning I'm walking to work like this


But can you do the dance too!?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mc'ds for breakfast


No breakkie for me!
Toast at 11 though!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i love it with golden syrup


Would that be Scotts porridge oats?


Before I left work the other night there was a piper playing his bagpipes in our top car park which is further up the hill our school is built on. Played Scotland the Brave and Flower of Scotland etc - it was lovely. Couldn't see if he was wearing a kilt and no one has any idea who he is - maybe a visitor to Wales for the match on Saturday!!


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me.
Hope all of you are well.
Been a busy tonight and a bit worried about Lola. Don't think he left his hide all day today and didn't touch his food until after his warm soak and then only a small amount before he went back to bed. He was really active yesterday evening and wouldn't go to bed.
Maybe its 'cos our temps have plummeted again - although his are pretty constant. Have upped his temps just in case. Thank goodness I have an early finish tomorrow and a week off to keep an eye on him.
Speak to you all soon
Take care and night night.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> But can you do the dance too!?




yip, i can 'cossak' dance


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Would that be Scotts porridge oats?
> View attachment 165028
> 
> Before I left work the other night there was a piper playing his bagpipes in our top car park which is further up the hill our school is built on. Played Scotland the Brave and Flower of Scotland etc - it was lovely. Couldn't see if he was wearing a kilt and no one has any idea who he is - maybe a visitor to Wales for the match on Saturday!!



http://news.stv.tv/tayside/1342430-...brawl-playing-instrument-in-mcdonalds-at-4am/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me.
> Hope all of you are well.
> Been a busy tonight and a bit worried about Lola. Don't think he left his hide all day today and didn't touch his food until after his warm soak and then only a small amount before he went back to bed. He was really active yesterday evening and wouldn't go to bed.
> Maybe its 'cos our temps have plummeted again - although his are pretty constant. Have upped his temps just in case. Thank goodness I have an early finish tomorrow and a week off to keep an eye on him.
> Speak to you all soon
> Take care and night night.




perhaps he was having a duvet day? yeay to the the time off though


----------



## johnandjade

4 cows in a feild... which one is going on holiday??? 

... the one with a 'wee calf' 


good mornooning all, it's only smeggin' Friday  its icey cold here again but dry. coffee and bacon time


----------



## johnandjade

its an iron maiden kind of morning, gets the plumbs pumping!! 

right Friday lets have at cha' OOOOORRRAAHHH!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello folks.
I might not be around for a while.
My mother isn't doing very well and I may have to go back to Georgia for a while to take care of some things.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

For our members overseas:
Take a look at U.S. presidential candidate VERMIN SUPREME. 
Sure, he's insane, but in this group, he's not the MOST insane.
Free ponies for all American citizens!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks.
> I might not be around for a while.
> My mother isn't doing very well and I may have to go back to Georgia for a while to take care of some things.




hope everything is ok ed, thoughts are with you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've had her placed into a nursing/rehabilitation facility. But it's still too soon to ask what they think her outcome might be. Or what I need to do next.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had her placed into a nursing/rehabilitation facility. But it's still too soon to ask what they think her outcome might be. Or what I need to do next.




cant be easy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not from about 650 miles away.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks.
> I might not be around for a while.
> My mother isn't doing very well and I may have to go back to Georgia for a while to take care of some things.


So very sorry to hear this Ed, its a lot to deal with.
Have a safe trip and wishing all the best for you and your Mum.
We'll miss you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> For our members overseas:
> Take a look at U.S. presidential candidate VERMIN SUPREME.
> Sure, he's insane, but in this group, he's not the MOST insane.
> Free ponies for all American citizens!!!


I don't really follow US politics but Donny boy doesn't strike me as having enough dignity,
so free pony guy for me!!


----------



## Lyn W

@johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston 
Did you see the tortoise evening at Edinburgh Uni vets school advertise in the Tartan Torts thread?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yip, i can 'cossak' dance


....and do the pointy wavy bit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi guys and gals.
Wifey very happy with your welcome messages.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Free the Beaver!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All good here, hope everyone is fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> Wifey very happy with your welcome messages.
> Thanks.


What GREAT timing!!
Hello, my friend.How's the bacteria going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Positive thoughts from us here going out to Ed's mother.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What GREAT timing!!
> Hello, my friend.How's the bacteria going?


All under control now.
Hi, Ed!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys!
How are you all?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All under control now.
> Hi, Ed!!!!


I meant your research, not "wifeys" flu/cold
Everything else here is fine.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston
> Did you see the tortoise evening at Edinburgh Uni vets school advertise in the Tartan Torts thread?




no


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> Wifey very happy with your welcome messages.
> Thanks.




the lord of the cold dark room returns


----------



## johnandjade

what a fun day :/. an hour spent today to defrost the pressure washer... the garage next doors was frozen as well so 10 of us fighting over one machine for first few hrs. 

then... find out one of our guys has jumped ship and is taking the job at my placement for that company...

THEN... get a call from another one of our guys handed in his notice  , he's become a good friend and a solid worker but its a good move for him. 

well and truly BEER TIME!!


----------



## johnandjade

on the up side... called up the place i got my bum tattoo, they remembered me ( can't think why ) to see if the dude was interested in doing my back.... turns out the design is his kind of thing and he's even into the band (its an album cover)

so I'm looking at around 4 - 5 day sessions but here it is, I won't have the writing though ..


----------



## johnandjade

it does happen in 3's ... another lad failed his theory test again


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> no


It's not until March so if you're interested the thread is new.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tartan-torts.136564/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> on the up side... called up the place i got my bum tattoo, they remembered me ( can't think why ) to see if the dude was interested in doing my back.... turns out the design is his kind of thing and he's even into the band (its an album cover)
> 
> so I'm looking at around 4 - 5 day sessions but here it is, I won't have the writing though ..
> View attachment 165066


Don't do it!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Missed Adam popping in  It's so cold here today I curled up on my sofa wrapped in my furry rug and fell asleep!
Needed a nap though!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's not until March so if you're interested the thread is new.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tartan-torts.136564/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Missed Adam popping in  It's so cold here today I curled up on my sofa wrapped in my furry rug and fell asleep!
> Needed a nap though!



re change! hows lola?


----------



## Lyn W

H John Lola back to normal today thanks - he's up and about and all food eaten. I worried yesterday when I saw that none of his food had been touched.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's not until March so if you're interested the thread is new.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tartan-torts.136564/




i WILL be driving by then


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> H John Lola back to normal today thanks - he's up and about and all food eaten. I worried yesterday when I saw that none of his food had been touched.




wayhey) and your on a weeks holibags


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i WILL be driving by then


That's the ticket - Think positive!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wayhey) and your on a weeks holibags


Yup and kicking off with the Wales v Scotland match tomorrow! Snow forecast for some parts - hope it misses Cardiff - will be wearing the thermals!!!!
What are your plans for weekend? Don't forget Valentines Day


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks.
> I might not be around for a while.
> My mother isn't doing very well and I may have to go back to Georgia for a while to take care of some things.


Goodness! I have not been here since baby Tucker went missing. Had ni idea your Mom was not well, Ed. I'm very sorry to hear it


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Goodness! I have not been here since baby Tucker went missing. Had ni idea your Mom was not well, Ed. I'm very sorry to hear it


Hi Ewa I haven't been here much the last couple of days - any sign of Tucker?


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Missed Adam popping in  It's so cold here today I curled up on my sofa wrapped in my furry rug and fell asleep!
> Needed a nap though!


Awww, Adam was here???!!! Sorry I'm missing out on so much news! Just trying to stay connected at least in places where I can jump in and out in few minutes, welcome some new member, quick share, and out, back to my frantic search for my little Tucker, and my kids, and my miserable allergy stuff...or whatever it is. Hope you Guys are doing well


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ewa I haven't been here much the last couple of days - any sign of Tucker?


Somebody has been eating some of the food I put out by the heat lamp for him but can't see any tracks. It's been warm past couple days I've been taking Shellie out there and just really trying to watch her behavior to see if what I'm missing. I did learn that she too can make herself disappear in split second


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Awww, Adam was here???!!! Sorry I'm missing out on so much news! Just trying to stay connected at least in places where I can jump in and out in few minutes, welcome some new member, quick share, and out, back to my frantic search for my little Tucker, and my kids, and my miserable allergy stuff...or whatever it is. Hope you Guys are doing well


Oh! Was hoping you were going to say he had turned up It's so hard to think of him out there on his own - I wouldn't give up until I find him either.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> on the up side... called up the place i got my bum tattoo, they remembered me ( can't think why ) to see if the dude was interested in doing my back.... turns out the design is his kind of thing and he's even into the band (its an album cover)
> 
> so I'm looking at around 4 - 5 day sessions but here it is, I won't have the writing though ..
> View attachment 165066


Ahhhh, John are you sure you wanna do that????


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> H John Lola back to normal today thanks - he's up and about and all food eaten. I worried yesterday when I saw that none of his food had been touched.


Was Lola sick?


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Somebody has been eating some of the food I put out by the heat lamp for him but can't see any tracks. It's been warm past couple days I've been taking Shellie out there and just really trying to watch her behavior to see if what I'm missing. I did learn that she too can make herself disappear in split second


Well that's positive news at least. Wildlife/bird box motion activated cameras are coming down in price over here, maybe that would help if not too expensive in US,


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Was Lola sick?


Just having an off day I think. When I came home from work none of his food had been touched and it didn't look as if he had left his hide all day. But seems to be back to normal today - thankfully!!


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Oh! Was hoping you were going to say he had turned up It's so hard to think of him out there on his own - I wouldn't give up until I find him either.


Yes, 2 weeks this afternoon!!!! Few near freezing nights, of course I've got 200w of heat going every night, just 100 w during day when it's warmer but who knows if he even gets the benefit of it... I am not ready to give up the daily active search just yet


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh! Was hoping you were going to say he had turned up It's so hard to think of him out there on his own - I wouldn't give up until I find him either.


Hi. Yes, he'd popped in a couple of hours ago to say "hi."


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Yes, he'd popped in a couple of hours ago to say "hi."


Hi Gillian has the snow gone?
Hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup and kicking off with the Wales v Scotland match tomorrow! Snow forecast for some parts - hope it misses Cardiff - will be wearing the thermals!!!!
> What are your plans for weekend? Don't forget Valentines Day




I'm on it, thanks for reminder  (ASDA tomorrow ) 

working tomorrow :/ , got a lesson booked for Sunday! bit of day time driving for a change... hopefully it'll make a difference as I keep got my collar felt for bad observations


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm on it, thanks for reminder  (ASDA tomorrow )
> 
> working tomorrow :/ , got a lesson booked for Sunday! bit of day time driving for a change... hopefully it'll make a difference as I keep got my collar felt for bad observations


Yes you should see more in the day!!!
......and your test will be in the day too.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Goodness! I have not been here since baby Tucker went missing. Had ni idea your Mom was not well, Ed. I'm very sorry to hear it




has hudini came home yet??


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian has the snow gone?
> Hope you and Oli are well.


Good evening Lyn. 

Oh.....finally it has gone! But the weather is still unstable: one day its very cold (with maximum temperature reaching only 7-8 degrees C), and another day it is really sunny whereas temperature gets to 15 degrees C. Very "*moody*"weather conditions. What is it like in the UK these days?

Oli  is fine. A couple of days ago it was nice and sunny so we went out for a "walk" in the lovely sun. Goodness....he really does enjoy it, and so do I for that matter.

How are you and how is Lola? Hope you're both well.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Gillian
Temps in my area are up and down between - 2' and 8'C this last week. Very cold at the moment and snow forecast for some areas tomorrow. Hopefully just on the hills. It will be a good few months before Lola can go out.
Lola is fine - gave me a scare staying in his hide yesterday but he's fine today.
I'm good too and happy to have a week off work (although not entirely school free as have had to bring some paperwork home with me, but that can wait a few days!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Ahhhh, John are you sure you wanna do that????



definitely. been thinking of it for a few years


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Yes you should see more in the day!!!
> ......and your test will be in the day too.


Hey Guys is this all about drivers license???


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just having an off day I think. When I came home from work none of his food had been touched and it didn't look as if he had left his hide all day. But seems to be back to normal today - thankfully!!




duvet day


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> has hudini came home yet??


No, hudini is a Bad Boy!!!!! Gosh, how I miss his sweet red head and those big eyes!!!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> definitely. been thinking of it for a few years


Aaaaaaahhhhh....I don't know John! It's permanent!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian
> Temps in my area are up and down between - 2' and 8'C this last week. Very cold at the moment and snow forecast for some areas tomorrow. Hopefully just on the hills. It will be a good few months before Lola can go out.
> Lola is fine - gave me a scare staying in his hide yesterday but he's fine today.
> I'm good too and happy to have a week off work (although not entirely school free as have had to bring some paperwork home with me, but that can wait a few days!!


Wow! That really is cold! But at least it's not *DESERT* climate, that is so irritating.

Sorry that Lola gave you a fright, and at the same time I'm glad to hear he's now well.

Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys is this all about drivers license???



yeah, 15yrs in the auto trade and im just going to sit my test :/


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> No, hudini is a Bad Boy!!!!! Gosh, how I miss his sweet red head and those big eyes!!!




really hope he's home soon


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Aaaaaaahhhhh....I don't know John! It's permanent!




it's gonna hurt but yeah. will cost a small fortune as well, that's the really sore part


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> yeah, 15yrs in the auto trade and im just going to sit my test :/


In Europe it's not as bad as it here in US. Over here no car is like being in prison or something! Can get anywhere! You'd have to walk for miles to nearest bus stop


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> it's gonna hurt but yeah. will cost a small fortune as well, that's the really sore part


Ok, it's your money and your body, but I get that you Tattoo People get something much deeper from your inks, so : power to you! Put some EMLA cream on 1/2 before they start working on you


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That really is cold! But at least it's not *DESERT* climate, that is so irritating.
> 
> Sorry that Lola gave you a fright, and at the same tie I'm glad to hear he's now well.
> 
> Enjoy your holidays!


Thank you Gillian, not going anywhere - but will enjoy the break.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks.
> I might not be around for a while.
> My mother isn't doing very well and I may have to go back to Georgia for a while to take care of some things.


I'll be thinking about you guys! I hope she starts doing better


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> duvet day


Know how he feels - may have one myself this week!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Gillian, not going anywhere - but will enjoy the break.


Better than nothing.

I am planning to go to Aqaba (the *HOTTEST* city in Jordan) for a couple of days, and I wanted to take OLI  along with me. But....when I called the bus company to ask whether or not animals are allowed on the buses or not, I was so disappointed to hear: "Apologies. No, animals are *NOT* allowed on buses. Am going to have to leave OLI alone in Amman, although he would have loved it there: temperature in Winter reaches 23-25 degrees C whilst in Summer it becomes *BOILING* *HOT*. Imagine that in May (let alone June, July and August) temperature reaches a high of 45-50 degrees C!! That's something both Oli and I love.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Ok, it's your money and your body, but I get that you Tattoo People get something much deeper from your inks, so : power to you! Put some EMLA cream on 1/2 before they start working on you


I don't get it at all!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'll be thinking about you guys! I hope she starts doing better


Hi Michelle. Hope you are Ben are both fine.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'll be thinking about you guys! I hope she starts doing better


Hi meech had a busy week?
Hope you and Ben are well!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. Hope you are Ben are both fine.


Snap!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> on the up side... called up the place i got my bum tattoo, they remembered me ( can't think why ) to see if the dude was interested in doing my back.... turns out the design is his kind of thing and he's even into the band (its an album cover)
> 
> so I'm looking at around 4 - 5 day sessions but here it is, I won't have the writing though ..



tsk tsk tsk

The US is a bit uptight about boobies.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> @johnandjade and @kirsty Johnston
> Did you see the tortoise evening at Edinburgh Uni vets school advertise in the Tartan Torts thread?


Hi lyn! Nooo need to go dig it it out


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello folks.
> I might not be around for a while.
> My mother isn't doing very well and I may have to go back to Georgia for a while to take care of some things.


Best wishes, Ed. {{{HUGGG}}}


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Moozillion said:


> Best wishes, Ed. {{{HUGGG}}}


Yes ed. I hope you are ok


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> on the up side... called up the place i got my bum tattoo, they remembered me ( can't think why ) to see if the dude was interested in doing my back.... turns out the design is his kind of thing and he's even into the band (its an album cover)
> 
> so I'm looking at around 4 - 5 day sessions but here it is, I won't have the writing though ..


I can't see the picture  
What album cover is it?


----------



## jaizei

kirsty Johnston said:


> I can't see the picture
> What album cover is it?



4-way diablo


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> tsk tsk tsk
> 
> The US is a bit uptight about boobies.


John's going to have a lot of front - on his back!


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys I think that we should turn the heating and lights on. It's so cold!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

jaizei said:


> 4-way diablo


Ah. Not as bad as I thought it may be lol


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ah. Not as bad as I thought it may be lol


Hi Kirsty - had a good week?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty - had a good week?


Hi Lyn. How are you? - loaded with the cold and a bit crabbit lol.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn. How are you? - loaded with the cold and a bit crabbit lol.


Colds make you feel miserable don't they? Hopefully it will be like the one I had a few weeks ago - came out of nowhere but didn't last long. Hope you feel better soon.
I'm good thanks - have a week off and going to the match tomorrow so hoping we beat the Scots - but we don't mind losing to Scotland if we have to lose to anyone.. I expect Cardiff will be full of men in kilts tomorrow! I'll be disappointed if its not!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Colds make you feel miserable don't they? Hopefully it will be like the one I had a few weeks ago - came out of nowhere but didn't last long. Hope you feel better soon.
> I'm good thanks - have a week off and going to the match tomorrow so hoping we beat the Scots - but we don't mind losing to Scotland if we have to lose to anyone.. I expect Cardiff will be full of men in kilts tomorrow! I'll be disappointed if its not!!


I just randomly woke up with a sore throat yesterday and it digressed pretty rapidly from there! Hopefully I'll feel better in the morning  
Are the schools off next week? I think our schools are off Monday an Tuesday but then back on Wednesday. I wouldn't mind losing to Wales either  sounds like you'll have a great day!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> I just randomly woke up with a sore throat yesterday and it digressed pretty rapidly from there! Hopefully I'll feel better in the morning
> Are the schools off next week? I think our schools are off Monday an Tuesday but then back on Wednesday. I wouldn't mind losing to Wales either  sounds like you'll have a great day!!


Yes half term here and a full week!
Easter is early this year, so this is a very short term.
When we go back its only 5 weeks to Easter!!
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to say goodnight now or I'll be nodding off on my sofa.
So take care all and I'll see you sometime tomorrow
Nos da.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. Hope you are Ben are both fine.


Hello Gillian! We're well  hope you and Oli are too!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech had a busy week?
> Hope you and Ben are well!


Hi Lyn! It has been busy and now I have a sick Ben! I've missed talking with you! Is Lola doing better?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> I can't see the picture
> What album cover is it?




think it got taken down:/. 4way diablo monster magnet


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all. jade got a text message from her brother last night saying he took dylan ( his black lab ) to the vet to be put to sleep. had him since he was a pup so jades rather upset
off to work today, it's something like 3 Saturdays I've done in the last 6month and I used to work them all. 

hope everyone has a great weekend, miss womblyn enjoy the match and kilts 

thoughts and prayers to mr ed and his mom


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. jade got a text message from her brother last night saying he took dylan ( his black lab ) to the vet to be put to sleep. had him since he was a pup so jades rather upset
> off to work today, it's something like 3 Saturdays I've done in the last 6month and I used to work them all.
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend, miss womblyn enjoy the match and kilts
> 
> thoughts and prayers to mr ed and his mom


Good morning Boys and Girls and Torts and other Friends! beautiful morning here in Texas

. Sending good joojoo Ed's way. Hope things with his Mom get sorted out. And another dose of good joojoo to John and Jade. It is so hard to say good bye to family pet. Hang in there Guys. Over here, we are still looking for little Tucker. Been 2 weeks. I don't know if he survived the cold but something tells me to not give up hope just yet. Wishing you All a great weekend


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good morning Boys and Girls and Torts and other Friends! beautiful morning here in Texas
> View attachment 165129
> . Sending good joojoo Ed's way. Hope things with his Mom get sorted out. And another dose of good joojoo to John and Jade. It is so hard to say good bye to family pet. Hang in there Guys. Over here, we are still looking for little Tucker. Been 2 weeks. I don't know if he survived the cold but something tells me to not give up hope just yet. Wishing you All a great weekend




don't give up! I've heard of torts being found months after going off on an adventure, perhaps put out some posters, try get the locals kids spured on a little 'find the tort' mission?


----------



## johnandjade

call me elton...

I remember when rock was young, me and suzzy had so much fun... Scientists' surprise after striking gold in rocks on Scots beach 
http://news.stv.tv/west-central/134...-tiny-gold-specks-in-rocks-at-millport-beach/ 



... millport is a small island which was a popular 'holiday' spot when i was a kid, you can hire a bike and cycle round it, that's about as exciting as it got! everyone that went knows about the crocodile rock 
Sent from the STV iPhone App, go to www.stv.tv/iphone


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> don't give up! I've heard of torts being found months after going off on an adventure, perhaps put out some posters, try get the locals kids spured on a little 'find the tort' mission?


It's all been done, now it's old news in the neighborhood and I seem to be the only one still looking/hoping/waiting. That must the the mother's heart in me we just don't ever give up on those we love


----------



## spud's_mum

Pearly said:


> It's all been done, now it's old news in the neighborhood and I seem to be the only one still looking/hoping/waiting. That must the the mother's heart in me we just don't ever give up on those we love


I admire the work your doing to try and keep him warm with the heaters.
Really hope you find him. Don't give up.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> It's all been done, now it's old news in the neighborhood and I seem to be the only one still looking/hoping/waiting. That must the the mother's heart in me we just don't ever give up on those we love




to true! really hope for a return


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello Gillian! We're well  hope you and Oli are too!


Hi Michelle, glad to hear you're well. We're fine so long as it's nice and warm.


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> I admire the work your doing to try and keep him warm with the heaters.
> Really hope you find him. Don't give up.


Thank you Sweetheart


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> Thank you Sweetheart


Did you receive my PM?


----------



## Pearly

Gillian Moore said:


> Did you receive my PM?


Just sent you reply


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR!


----------



## Pearly

Gillian Moore said:


> Did you receive my PM?


Yes and replied


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Good morning Boys and Girls and Torts and other Friends! beautiful morning here in Texas
> View attachment 165129
> . Sending good joojoo Ed's way. Hope things with his Mom get sorted out. And another dose of good joojoo to John and Jade. It is so hard to say good bye to family pet. Hang in there Guys. Over here, we are still looking for little Tucker. Been 2 weeks. I don't know if he survived the cold but something tells me to not give up hope just yet. Wishing you All a great weekend


Wow great temps!. After the match in Cardiff, they were handing out foil blankets to try to warm everyone up in freezing temps as we waited for our trains at the station. Hopefully the warmer weather will make little Tucker surface. Still have everything crossed for him!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hi Lyn! It has been busy and now I have a sick Ben! I've missed talking with you! Is Lola doing better?


Really sorry to hear Ben's not well hope he's 100% again soon.
Lola is very unpredictable at the moment. Yesterday quite active and ate like little horse, today not as much again and didn't wander far from his mvb and che, but I think/hope he's Ok generally.
Missed catching up with you as well but unfortunately work gets in the way of chatting on here doesn't it? I sometimes sneak a peak at what's been posted when I don't have a class but not able to post myself and I expect you have the same problem when you're in work. Never mind we'll get together when we can.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/afternoon all!
Had a good evening at the rugby match, which although had its moments, was a bit lack lustre and I thought Scotland could easily win. Thankfully they didn't
I loved the atmosphere, the Welsh singing was fantastic and quite moving, makes me very proud - I'm sure it must have spurred the players on. I also love Flower of Scotland too and there were hundreds of men in different tartans at the game, but while the Scottish team had lots of support at the match - I'm not sure about the Scotsmen in kilts!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. jade got a text message from her brother last night saying he took dylan ( his black lab ) to the vet to be put to sleep. had him since he was a pup so jades rather upset
> off to work today, it's something like 3 Saturdays I've done in the last 6month and I used to work them all.
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend, miss womblyn enjoy the match and kilts
> 
> thoughts and prayers to mr ed and his mom


So sorry to hear about Dylan, its a hard decision to make when they get old and sick. Hope Jade s OK.
I did enjoy both very much thanks John - should have worn highly polished shoes or stuck mirrors on the toes of them!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. jade got a text message from her brother last night saying he took dylan ( his black lab ) to the vet to be put to sleep. had him since he was a pup so jades rather upset
> off to work today, it's something like 3 Saturdays I've done in the last 6month and I used to work them all.
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend, miss womblyn enjoy the match and kilts
> 
> thoughts and prayers to mr ed and his mom


That's a super hard choice to make for our four legged friends. I hope you and jade are okay!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Really sorry to hear Ben's not well hope he's 100% again soon.
> Lola is very unpredictable at the moment. Yesterday quite active and ate like little horse, today not as much again and didn't wander far from his mvb and che, but I think/hope he's Ok generally.
> Missed catching up with you as well but unfortunately work gets in the way of chatting on here doesn't it? I sometimes sneak a peak at what's been posted when I don't have a class but not able to post myself and I expect you have the same problem when you're in work. Never mind we'll get together when we can.


It's quite his fault. Melting aluminum without a respirator. He got something called metal fume fever. I hope he feels better soon too and that he's Learned his lesson! I can sneak on sometimes at work but you are right, it's very difficult to get a response in. Maybe Lola is just trying to get in some bask time. Has the weather been odd there?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Evening/afternoon all!
> Had a good evening at the rugby match, which although had its moments, was a bit lack lustre and I thought Scotland could easily win. Thankfully they didn't
> I loved the atmosphere, the Welsh singing was fantastic and quite moving, makes me very proud - I'm sure it must have spurred the players on. I also love Flower of Scotland too and there were hundreds of men in different tartans at the game, but while the Scottish team had lots of support at the match - I'm not sure about the Scotsmen in kilts!


Hi Lyn. Congratulations on your win today. Glad to hear you seen your men in kilts - you liked them really  just don't want to admit it!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. jade got a text message from her brother last night saying he took dylan ( his black lab ) to the vet to be put to sleep. had him since he was a pup so jades rather upset
> off to work today, it's something like 3 Saturdays I've done in the last 6month and I used to work them all.
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend, miss womblyn enjoy the match and kilts
> 
> thoughts and prayers to mr ed and his mom


Aww poor doggy. I hope you and jade are ok


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's quite his fault. Melting aluminum without a respirator. He got something called metal fume fever. I hope he feels better soon too and that he's Learned his lesson! I can sneak on sometimes at work but you are right, it's very difficult to get a response in. Maybe Lola is just trying to get in some bask time. Has the weather been odd there?


Hi meech - yes temps are up and down like a yo-yo!
Even though Lola's indoor temps are pretty stable I'm sure he picks up atmospheric changes which affects his behaviour.
Oh dear - poor Ben - suspect lesson learned though! Hope he's over it soon!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Lyn. Congratulations on your win today. Glad to hear you seen your men in kilts - you liked them really  just don't want to admit it!


On behalf of the Welsh team and nation I thank you, Kirsty!
Pretty close game. Oh yes kilts are definitely a favourite of mine!!( I was wondering about the support they had _*under*_ them!!)
I also like the pipe and drum bands - think I may have some Scottish blood in me - or maybe it's the Celtic bond!


----------



## Lyn W

Very tired tonight,
so nos da pawb!
See you tomorrow!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> On behalf of the Welsh team and nation I thank you, Kirsty!
> Pretty close game. Oh yes kilts are definitely a favourite of mine!!( I was wondering about the support they had _*under*_ them!!)
> I also like the pipe and drum bands - think I may have some Scottish blood in me - or maybe it's the Celtic bond!


Haha love that! It will always be a mystery now 
Love bagpipes as well. Although my neighbour plays them and it's been getting a bit extreme recently due to the Highland games which are in a couple of months. I hope you do! We could be related lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Very tired tonight,
> so nos da pawb!
> See you tomorrow!!


Good night Lyn!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning and happy valentines! driving lesson today, hopefully it'll make the difference.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning and happy valentines! driving lesson today, hopefully it'll make the difference.


So you play golf !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So you play golf !




hi gramps! hope you are well. i wish it was a golf lesson, it'd be easier! my instructor keeps saying I need more to be more observant so hopefully day light will help


----------



## johnandjade

almost forgot, I've to wake up jade this morning..... we are going to have a new addition to our family and need to go shopping!! not sure what yet.. still thinking of a rat!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So you play golf !


John has a pair of golfing socks but he can't wear them anymore - he has a hole in one!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> John has a pair of golfing socks but he can't wear them anymore - he has a hole in one!


And his BUD fell through the hole !


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> almost forgot, I've to wake up jade this morning..... we are going to have a new addition to our family and need to go shopping!! not sure what yet.. still thinking of a rat!


Yay!! There's nothing more exciting than planning on bringing home a new pet!


----------



## meech008

Happy Valentine's Day Roomies!


----------



## johnandjade

lesson done, now to the pet store


----------



## meech008

We're at the urgent care with Benjamin. He's having IV fluids with meds to help with the vertigo symptoms. Poor guy is so dizzy


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Roomies!


Same to you meech - hope Ben is well enough to treat you to something nice today!

Scrap that! Just read your last post - poor Ben - dizziness is an awful feeling. Hope they can sort him out.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> lesson done, now to the pet store


What about a budgie?
I hear they are going cheep!
And you can buy them on higher perches!!


----------



## Pearly

Happy Valentines Day Everyone


----------



## Pearly

meech008 said:


> We're at the urgent care with Benjamin. He's having IV fluids with meds to help with the vertigo symptoms. Poor guy is so dizzy


Awww, so sorry to hear, good joojoo going your way right now hope he feels better soon


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> Happy Valentines Day Everyone




forgot to attach this to my Valentines greetings. Pansies from my garden to my TFO Friends


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> lesson done, now to the pet store


Good luck in your purchase! I wish I could surround myself with pets.... But that would only be possible with different husband. This one loves animals, truly does! Just doesn't like them in the house. And I like then in the house, and don't mind cleaning up after them etc. 23 yrs ago I didn't know that pets could be such bone of contention in marriage... Oh well! I suppose I'm doing ok, with 3 cats and now torts (God! I pray Tucker comes back to us!), but my boys are beginning to talk about pets of their own and I think they should have them. Not my Other Half! John, please post pics of your new pet, and congratulations on your decision!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We're at the urgent care with Benjamin. He's having IV fluids with meds to help with the vertigo symptoms. Poor guy is so dizzy




oh no


----------



## johnandjade

we got 2 degus


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> we got 2 degus


Awee! 
Pics pics pics?


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> View attachment 165218
> forgot to attach this to my Valentines greetings. Pansies from my garden to my TFO Friends


Beautiful Ewa - thank you!
 those colours!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we got 2 degus


They are lovely - lively little blighters from what I've seen of them in Pets at Home though and need a lot of space don't they?
I foresee another enclosure building project in your future John !!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Same to you meech - hope Ben is well enough to treat you to something nice today!
> 
> Scrap that! Just read your last post - poor Ben - dizziness is an awful feeling. Hope they can sort him out.


Thanks Lyn! After two IV bags and three doses of meds he seems to be doing better. Very drowsy and sleepy but the room isn't spinning anymore!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Awee!
> Pics pics pics?




only have one picture just now



they are cute little things


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thanks Lyn! After two IV bags and three doses of meds he seems to be doing better. Very drowsy and sleepy but the room isn't spinning anymore!




glad he's on the mend


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, how was the weekend?


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> only have one picture just now
> View attachment 165246
> 
> 
> they are cute little things


Awee giant gerbils hehe


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thanks Lyn! After two IV bags and three doses of meds he seems to be doing better. Very drowsy and sleepy but the room isn't spinning anymore!


Pleased to hear he is on the mend - he really must have inhaled a lot of fumes. Hope he is soon completely back to normal.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> only have one picture just now
> View attachment 165246
> 
> 
> they are cute little things


That's what I tell my wife : it's a cute thing !


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> glad he's on the mend


Me too!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Pleased to hear he is on the mend - he really must have inhaled a lot of fumes. Hope he is soon completely back to normal.


He seemed much better today before I left for work so I hope he keeps it up! Poor guy, it was his fault but he was so miserable. I wouldn't wish that on anyone


----------



## meech008

Super super slow day at work today. We had a couple inches of unexpected snow late last night and early this morning so a bunch of our patients canceled their appointments for the day.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> only have one picture just now
> View attachment 165246
> 
> 
> they are cute little things


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pearly

Good morning Guys! Gorgeous morning over here! The kids are off from school, I'm taking my Daughter (torts' Mom) and 2 of her friends to the movies for part of her bday celebration. She turns 11 on Wednesday. The boys stay home with Dad. Scared to go outside looking for Tucker. I hate that twinge in my gut when I start lifting plants and he's not there.


----------



## Pearly

meech008 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Roomies!


Hi, I hope Ben's back to normal. Best wishes


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, how was the weekend?


I LOOOOVE your new pet!!! More pics please!!!!


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful Ewa - thank you!
> those colours!!






especially for you Lyn!


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> Good morning Guys! Gorgeous morning over here! The kids are off from school, I'm taking my Daughter (torts' Mom) and 2 of her friends to the movies for part of her bday celebration. She turns 11 on Wednesday. The boys stay home with Dad. Scared to go outside looking for Tucker. I hate that twinge in my gut when I start lifting plants and he's not there.


Good afternoon (almost evening here: it's 5.10 pm now). It's nice and warm here as well. So I took Oli out for a walk in the lovely  sun.







to your daughter. And enjoy the movies.

Hope to hear you find Tucker soon.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> He seemed much better today before I left for work so I hope he keeps it up! Poor guy, it was his fault but he was so miserable. I wouldn't wish that on anyone




Hi Michelle. Sorry to hear that Ben is ill. And, Ben, please :


----------



## johnandjade

had all my work done today by 1400  jumped over to another branch to help my mate out, think i'll be doing the same tomorrow. of to pet store to buy some toys for as yet unnamed degus. I'm thinking of calling mine baldrick


----------



## johnandjade

some Scottish slang... barkin' 

used to describe something that is filthy, or someone unattractive. 

'that motor was barkin, it took me 2hrs to clean' 

'have you seen jimmys new girlfriend, she's barkin! '


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

another, 'gallus' ... 

when someone or something is amazing...

'I can't wait to get home and see the degus, they are pure gallus'


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


>




hallo miss gillian!! hope you and oli are welll and warm


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hallo miss gillian!! hope you and oli are welll and warm


Hi John.  We're fine as it's been nice and warm, with temperature reaching 20 degrees C, which is "hot" for February. I took OLI  for a "walk" in the lovely sun today, which both of us love and enjoy.

How are you and what's the weather like back there?


----------



## Gillian M

to all at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.  We're fine as it's been nice and warm, with temperature reaching 20 degrees C, which is "hot" for February. I took OLI  for a "walk" in the lovely sun today, which both of us love and enjoy.
> 
> How are you and what's the weather like back there?




I'm all good thanks. its been hovering around freezing here but at least its dry!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! got some pictures last night




and look how the little guys sleep, all cooried up


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Things are getting interesting. And not really in a good way.
I still haven't decided when I should go up to Georgia or if I should drive or fly. 
The A/C unit in my house is taking a dump and it's the "old" R-22 style and the whole thing must be replaced.
And some mystery animal is crushing my bushes in the back yard. It looks like some type of animal has been jumping from the top of the fence and crashing into the Hibiscus, very ungracefully. Breaking off branches, etc. I'm going to set up a live trap.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The weather is back to warmer. All of the tortoises are back outside.
I've installed 60 watt heat lamps in the night houses. I removed the 100 watters.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather is back to warmer. All of the tortoises are back outside.
> I've installed 60 watt heat lamps in the night houses. I removed the 100 watters.




hi ed, sounds like your not getting a minutes peace just now :/


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> View attachment 165254
> View attachment 165255
> View attachment 165256
> especially for you Lyn!


Thank you Ewa - they are beautiful!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had all my work done today by 1400  jumped over to another branch to help my mate out, think i'll be doing the same tomorrow. of to pet store to buy some toys for as yet unnamed degus. I'm thinking of calling mine baldrick


Hi John - cute little things - are they both males or females?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some Scottish slang... barkin'
> 
> used to describe something that is filthy, or someone unattractive.
> 
> 'that motor was barkin, it took me 2hrs to clean'
> 
> 'have you seen jimmys new girlfriend, she's barkin! '


When we use barking - it means mad, as in barking mad.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Things are getting interesting. And not really in a good way.
> I still haven't decided when I should go up to Georgia or if I should drive or fly.
> The A/C unit in my house is taking a dump and it's the "old" R-22 style and the whole thing must be replaced.
> And some mystery animal is crushing my bushes in the back yard. It looks like some type of animal has been jumping from the top of the fence and crashing into the Hibiscus, very ungracefully. Breaking off branches, etc. I'm going to set up a live trap.


Sorry to hear you have such a lot on your plate Ed.
Hope your Mum is stable and recovering well.
We don't have to worry about A/C over here - the stores have it but there's not really much need for it - even in our summers.
As for the flattened hibiscus, maybe some of the armadillos have escaped from the CDR! They have been a bit neglected lately so probably looking for food.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather is back to warmer. All of the tortoises are back outside.
> I've installed 60 watt heat lamps in the night houses. I removed the 100 watters.


It's freezing here! Temps down to -5'C last night and not likely to rise above 2'C today - but at least its dry and quite sunny.
Dog walking this afternoon - will be good to blow a few cobwebs away.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone,
I am having trouble logging on or staying on the forum (or internet in general) at the moment and its driving me mad, so if you all get the feeling that your flying it will be me hurling my laptop through the window!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.  We're fine as it's been nice and warm, with temperature reaching 20 degrees C, which is "hot" for February. I took OLI  for a "walk" in the lovely sun today, which both of us love and enjoy.
> 
> How are you and what's the weather like back there?


Hi Gillian we are still stuck with the cold weather at the moment so it will be a long while before Lola can go out.It is supposed to be getting warmer for the weekend but with the higher temps comes rain
Glad you and Oli are able to get out and about.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - cute little things - are they both males or females?




both male. one has settled in no bother, one is still hiding a lot but getting there


----------



## johnandjade

1420, days work done again.. off to garage no 2 to help boost the points. i'll make area manager yet


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

degus update the timid one, (both still unnamed) is ALOT more active today but still quick to run and hide. one is really gallus already, comes over to say hello and never sits still. 

so now we have the basic start, believe it or i read to offer cuttle! so Fido kindly donated one from his cupboard and his old half log. they also take 'sand baths' rather fun to watch. we are already thinking of a much larger enclosure. we added in a hammock and wheel, i'll be doing another 'make do and mend' with the enclosure! 

here's some more pictures ( tonight we'll call them 'degu' and 'maradona'  ) it's hard to get good pictures through the wire


----------



## johnandjade

bath time!


----------



## johnandjade

full cage, bath tub is only in for a little while everyday or so


----------



## johnandjade

and tonight's homework, had a look but couldn't see any threads on degus on here. no apps for phone either


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Pearly

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon (almost evening here: it's 5.10 pm now). It's nice and warm here as well. So I took Oli out for a walk in the lovely  sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to your daughter. And enjoy the movies.
> 
> Hope to hear you find Tucker soon.


Thank you Gillian


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 165332
> View attachment 165333
> View attachment 165334


They are precious!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> They are precious!!!!!




they are so fun to watch, really cute vocals as well . it was so sweet watching them go to sleep last night, one circled before lying down like a dog does! the other snuggled up! 

trying to upload a video to YouTube and will start a thread in other pets


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> they are so fun to watch, really cute vocals as well . it was so sweet watching them go to sleep last night, one circled before lying down like a dog does! the other snuggled up!
> 
> trying to upload a video to YouTube and will start a thread in other pets


Lovely John - will they enjoy cardboard tubes the same way that gerbils do? They make cheap 'toys'
as do sections of pipes. Have you seen this?

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-advice/caring-your-degu


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lovely John - will they enjoy cardboard tubes the same way that gerbils do? They make cheap 'toys'
> Have you seen this?
> 
> https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-advice/caring-your-degu




yeah, I done some goggleing' last night. you were right, an enclosure as big as we can get is on the cards. I don't trust myself making a chew proof cage!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah, I done some goggleing' last night. you were right, an enclosure as big as we can get is on the cards. I don't trust myself making a chew proof cage!


As they like to climb you could have a tower, by adding on to what they have already. Going up wouldn't take so much room either. I bet there's some good ideas out there.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> As they like to climb you could have a tower, by adding on to what they have already. Going up wouldn't take so much room either. I bet there's some good ideas out there.




got scrap wood and hinges left from fido's old house . just letting them settle then will be getting a couple of hamster type balls for them to run around... then i'll be renovating


----------



## johnandjade

hopefully it works


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! another beautiful day here in bonnie Scotland... it's trying to snow. no matter, mc'ds for breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

another hour then off to garage number 2 again


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning !


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning Grandpa


----------



## johnandjade

killed it again today, the boys got skills. home for some degu watching  , today they are called 'pinky' and 'the brain'


----------



## johnandjade

oh and more importantly... 


ITS BEER TIME!


----------



## johnandjade

ahh, nice cold can of bud, metallica playing \m/\m/ 

degu viewing in T-0500 mins !!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian we are still stuck with the cold weather at the moment so it will be a long while before Lola can go out.It is supposed to be getting warmer for the weekend but with the higher temps comes rain
> Glad you and Oli are able to get out and about.


Hi Lyn hope you and Lola are both well with that freezing cold weather....UGH!  Oli and I just cannot wait for that HOT striking sun, whereas temperature reaches 35-40 degrees Celcius in Amman, and at least *50* degrees Celcius in Aqaba! Imagine that, and compare it to the weather in the U,K. Am taking advantage of the sunny days, as Summer is anything but near.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn hope you and Lola are both well with that freezing cold weather....UGH!  Oli and I just cannot wait for that HOT striking sun, whereas temperature reaches 35-40 degrees Celcius in Amman, and at least *50* degrees Celcius in Aqaba! Imagine that, and compare it to the weather in the U,K. Am taking advantage of the sunny days, as Summer is anything but near.


Don't pack your bags but here in PHX. AZ. It's only 86degrees !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't pack your bags but here in PHX. AZ. It's only 86degrees !


Sorry my iPhone says its 90 degrees now .


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! I've given the place a tidy, just need to feed the animals now. it's almost the weekend


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room! I've given the place a tidy, just need to feed the animals now. it's almost the weekend


Go get your Bud ; I have mine !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Go get your Bud ; I have mine !!!




expresso time here  only 10hrs till i'll have mine . 

hows life treating you these days gramps? all good?


----------



## johnandjade

nice easy start to today's listening,


----------



## johnandjade

right Thursday, you're getting dominated!! targets for both garages shall be reached and breached!!! lets have at ya!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!! my mate in the other garage was late in today, but with a little help i got him up to his target... i managed to do more than mine. 

thats the lad that used to work for us the gaffa in the place im contracted in now, wont be much longer till i get moved to a new placement. spoke with my boss today, soon as i'm on wheels i have a pay rise waiting and the chance of getting bones


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room! I've given the place a tidy, just need to feed the animals now. it's almost the weekend



Time to say "good evening" as it's almost 10pm here.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> and tonight's homework, had a look but couldn't see any threads on degus on here. no apps for phone either
> View attachment 165331


That looks really interesting. Have you read it John?


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been playing hide and seek with Monty haha 
Practicing the command stay.
I made him stay in a room while I ran and hid, when I was ready I said 'come' and he had to try and find me.
It was good fun but sometimes he got a bit impatient and decided to come and find me when I wasn't ready


----------



## Tori Sparrow

I magically fell into a cold dark room searching for a place to hide only to discover there is a point system and I want a gold star... Or a box... Or a ball.

I suppose I'll take a question mark and try to hide from the moderates


----------



## meech008

Tori Sparrow said:


> I magically fell into a cold dark room searching for a place to hide only to discover there is a point system and I want a gold star... Or a box... Or a ball.
> 
> I suppose I'll take a question mark and try to hide from the moderates


Welcome! Our fearless leader isn't with us for now so I'll hand you some points and offer an armadillo to sit upon!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tori Sparrow said:


> I magically fell into a cold dark room searching for a place to hide only to discover there is a point system and I want a gold star... Or a box... Or a ball.
> 
> I suppose I'll take a question mark and try to hide from the moderates


You want a gold star .... Or a box .... Or a what ? Here is the question mark or two ??


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> That looks really interesting. Have you read it John?




yeah, its more for kids but some good information in it . have found a degu forum so hopefully will be able to sit this weekend and 'swat up'


----------



## johnandjade

Tori Sparrow said:


> I magically fell into a cold dark room searching for a place to hide only to discover there is a point system and I want a gold star... Or a box... Or a ball.
> 
> I suppose I'll take a question mark and try to hide from the moderates




welcome! it's hard to find the door back out!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> yeah, its more for kids but some good information in it . have found a degu forum so hopefully will be able to sit this weekend and 'swat up'


John , where is your Bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You want a gold star .... Or a box .... Or a what ? Here is the question mark or two ??




and grab a bud


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> and grab a bud


Watch it your thinking like me ! But I'm in the middle of my second Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John , where is your Bud ?






good mornooning gramps, 0650 here so its a cuppa cha for now... only 10hrs to go, maby 9... I might leave work early


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

John meet Bud . Bud meet John .


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 165517
> 
> John meet Bud . Bud meet John .




maybe I could do a liquid lunch


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> maybe I could do a liquid lunch


They are looking for you on the spy page ! With your new friend!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They are looking for you on the spy page ! With your new friend!




i have missed playing


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! I'm an hr late today in heading to work due to some degu time this morning! 

running late but feeling great 
it's only smeggin Friday!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

free the badger! it's a bit like ...


----------



## johnandjade

coffee and bacon time


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> coffee and bacon time


"Bon appetit" as is said in French.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning every one.
Sorry I'm not in much of a talking mood.
Happy Friday.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> "Bon appetit" as is said in French.



get it doon ya' as we say in Scotland. 

morning gillian


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning every one.
> Sorry I'm not in much of a talking mood.
> Happy Friday.




it's understandable ed. try stay positive


----------



## johnandjade

got the go ahead for an early finish


----------



## johnandjade

stringing out the last couple jobs till 4


----------



## johnandjade

couple pints after work with a couple of the work boys, left early again as i have to be 'respectable' now... boy its a hard task!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all 
Been having very annoying problems with logging on - being inundated with pops up when click on my TTF tile There was something new above the usual ad and TTF introduction - something like DNNS - so logged on via google and now things have changed. All the toolbar options that I used to have to reply including font, size, embed etc and the emoticons have gone and when I 'like' a post I am asked to confirm that I want to like.
Anyone any idea what's going on????


----------



## Lyn W

It was DNSUnlocker which I have removed from my programmes list but still can't get my old version of TTF back Still no emoticons or options for posting etc, so : (


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning every one.
> Sorry I'm not in much of a talking mood.
> Happy Friday.


Hi Ed. Hope to hear you are better soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle. Sorry to hear that Ben is ill. And, Ben, please :


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all
> Been having very annoying problems with logging on - being inundated with pops up when click on my TTF tile There was something new above the usual ad and TTF introduction - something like DNNS - so logged on via google and now things have changed. All the toolbar options that I used to have to reply including font, size, embed etc and the emoticons have gone and when I 'like' a post I am asked to confirm that I want to like.
> Anyone any idea what's going on????



aliens!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> aliens!


Do what John and I do go get a tallll Bud ; it may not make it better but you'll be happier !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, off to work but it's only a 4hr shift. have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lyn W

Morning/afternoon all!
had a very frustrating morning trying to sort out my laptop problem 
but back to normal now - Javascript had been disabled - how is a mystery but all OK now 
Hope everyone is OK and enjoying your weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> aliens!


gremlins!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do what John and I do go get a tallll Bud ; it may not make it better but you'll be happier !


I find a small brandy or JD works in the same way when I am feeling ill - doesn't cure me but helps me forget I'm sick.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> gremlins!!!




don't feed em after midnight


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> don't feed em after midnight


Your time or mine ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your time or mine ?



cold dark room time... where it's always beer o clock!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> cold dark room time... where it's always beer o clock!


Did you see the news this morning ? 
In the Uk they are making beer from bread heals the brand name of the beer is toast !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you see the news this morning ?
> In the Uk they are making beer from bread heals the brand name of the beer is toast !




I didn't but will look out for it! a toast to toast beer  !


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!!! jades making a fry up for lunch and.. she made a carrot cake for afters


----------



## johnandjade

booo! netfix has got wise to the VPN, no more yanks netfix. in the middle of the walking dead, thank goodness for 'other methods'


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## AZtortMom

Well Ello everyone


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Well Ello everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Well Ello everyone




hello mom!! hope you and your clan are well


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hello mom!! hope you and your clan are well


We are hanging in there 
How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> We are hanging in there
> How are you?




no complaints here.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. 2hr driving lesson today, parallel parking I think it is. hope you're all having a good weekend


----------



## spud's_mum

@johnandjade
Came across this the other day...




Your next project?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> @johnandjade
> Came across this the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your next project?





I've been browsing through degu forums, same advice for enclosure as torts... building your own seams to be the way forward. I'm thinking I'll stick with a bought cage as i'm paranoid about them escaping. 

we have seen a massively tall cage that will be perfect, £200 but hey, fidos build cost around £600 so i can live with that! 

jade has ordered a play pen and i'll be making a tunnel so they can come in and out cage in to play are when we are in... hopefully help build trust as well


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>


I recently watched that! i loved it


----------



## johnandjade

so guess who's one of the best learners my instructor has seen parallel park 3 throughout the lesson and perfect every time!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so guess who's one of the best learners my instructor has seen parallel park 3 throughout the lesson and perfect every time!


Gold star for you John!
My sisters have been driving years but the still can't do it and will park as far away from other cars as they can.
I think they secretly belong to a Ramblers Club cause you certainly have to walk a fair distance to get to where you are going if you travel anywhere with them.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone!
My last day of freedom - back to work for me tomorrow
Could do with anther week to get all my jobs finished.
Never mind only 4 weeks and 4 days until Easter!!!
(not that I'm counting!!)


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> I've been browsing through degu forums, same advice for enclosure as torts... building your own seams to be the way forward. I'm thinking I'll stick with a bought cage as i'm paranoid about them escaping.
> 
> we have seen a massively tall cage that will be perfect, £200 but hey, fidos build cost around £600 so i can live with that!
> 
> jade has ordered a play pen and i'll be making a tunnel so they can come in and out cage in to play are when we are in... hopefully help build trust as well


Wow £600! Lucky tort 
I've been browsing for a new cage. 
I've found the one that I want and it's actually a rabbit cage. It is so big that I would have to get rid of furniture in my room to fit it in. My mum doesn't want me to get a new cage as she says that the one I have is perfectly good. 
Found one for under half the price but it is collection only and ages away from me. It's worth looking around as you might be surprised how cheap you can get them as I don't know about you but, I don't care if it's been used, as long as it's in good condition


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> My last day of freedom - back to work for me tomorrow
> Could do with anther week to get all my jobs finished.
> Never mind only 4 weeks and 4 days until Easter!!!
> (not that I'm counting!!)


Don't remind me! 
I have so much homework that I should be doing but I'm too busy laying in Bed and messing around on my phone


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Don't remind me!
> I have so much homework that I should be doing but I'm too busy laying in Bed and messing around on my phone


I've had homework too - and I've not done all of it either - will have to give myself detention!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Wow £600! Lucky tort
> I've been browsing for a new cage.
> I've found the one that I want and it's actually a rabbit cage. It is so big that I would have to get rid of furniture in my room to fit it in. My mum doesn't want me to get a new cage as she says that the one I have is perfectly good.
> Found one for under half the price but it is collection only and ages away from me. It's worth looking around as you might be surprised how cheap you can get them as I don't know about you but, I don't care if it's been used, as long as it's in good condition


If you join your local Freecycle website (free to do) you can see if anyone is giving one away, or post a 'Wanted' and wait to see of anyone offers you one. Its surprising what people remember they don't want anymore when they read the Wanteds


----------



## spud's_mum

Just sat by the cage and let the girls climb over me. Both sat on my shoulder and ate treats. 
They seem to have switched roles, now pip is the adventurous one. She seems comfortable with me now.
They are still not keen on being picked up but happily climb on my hands. It will take time, I guess


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! no work today dentist though

hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The A/C unit for my house officially died this past Friday. Luckily, it's been on the cool side. I replaced one of my glass front windows with PLEXIGLASS so that I could modify it for a vent and I've hooked up a 9,000 BTU portable air conditioner in the living room for now.(9,000 is small for the size of the room)
I'll have to deal with the $3,000 main unit when I return from Georgia. But at least Kelly wont overheat in the meantime.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The A/C unit for my house officially died this past Friday. Luckily, it's been on the cool side. I replaced one of my glass front windows with PLEXIGLASS so that I could modify it for a vent and I've hooked up a 9,000 BTU portable air conditioner in the living room for now.(9,000 is small for the size of the room)
> I'll have to deal with the $3,000 main unit when I return from Georgia. But at least Kelly wont overheat in the meantime.


Not something we have to worry about here. I have an electric fan for exceptionally hot days - not been used much!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! no work today dentist though
> 
> hope you all had a great weekend


Not too painful a day for you I hope!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone hope your having a good Monday and that you are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Not something we have to worry about here. I have an electric fan for exceptionally hot days - not been used much!


Hi Lyn. Me too: I have a fan though I hardly ever use it, despite the fact that temperature here reaches 40, 45 eve 50 degrees Celcius during Summer, here!  Could you put up with that? I *LOVE* it and so does OLI.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Me too: I have a fan though I hardly ever use it, despite the fact that temperature here reaches 40, 45 eve 50 degrees Celcius during Summer, here!  Could you put up with that? I *LOVE* it and so does OLI.


H Gillian!
Oh no wouldn't suit me at all - anything over about 25'C is too hot or me, but I'm sure Lola would love it so would put up with it for him. What a martyr I am for him!!


----------



## Lyn W

Must dash now - taking my nephew out for dinner as it's his birthday. So see you all later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> H Gillian!
> Oh no wouldn't suit me at all - anything over about 25'C is too hot or me, but I'm sure Lola would love it so would put up with it for him. What a martyr I am for him!!


Lucky you and of course lucky Lola!  I wish I could put up with cold weather, rain and....snow.  They just drive me nuts!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Must dash now - taking my nephew out for dinner as it's his birthday. So see you all later.





to your nephew and enjoy yourselves!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! boss called me last night, thats me moving placement... to across the road! working with my mate I've been helping out, so the plan worked. i'll be the 'gordon ramsey' of the valeting world yet  

i was a cheeky boy yesterday and cancelled the dentist:/ , i did however do some work for the animals so its ok .


----------



## johnandjade

challenge accepted! game on!! lets go shake things up at toyota.. OOOORRRAAAHHH (war face)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Me too: I have a fan though I hardly ever use it, despite the fact that temperature here reaches 40, 45 eve 50 degrees Celcius during Summer, here!  Could you put up with that? I *LOVE* it and so does OLI.


No. Without AC last night, my house reached 79 degrees and the heat just about killed me!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> to your nephew and enjoy yourselves!


Thanks Gillian sadly we never made it out. I picked him up but he has such a bad chest and throat infection that he decided on the way to the restaurant that he would rather leave it for another evening. So we will have to reschedule.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! boss called me last night, thats me moving placement... to across the road! working with my mate I've been helping out, so the plan worked. i'll be the 'gordon ramsey' of the valeting world yet
> 
> i was a cheeky boy yesterday and cancelled the dentist:/ , i did however do some work for the animals so its ok .


Glad you used your gumption and were able to fill your time well!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Without AC last night, my house reached 79 degrees and the heat just about killed me!


That was a joke...........


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> challenge accepted! game on!! lets go shake things up at toyota.. OOOORRRAAAHHH (war face)



Is there a Kid Rock version?


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> That was a joke...........


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Tuesday everyone, and just because it is Tuesday one of my favourites.........




 Thank goodness fashion moved on though!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone, and just because it is Tuesday one of my favourites.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness fashion moved on though!!




allo!! how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo!! how are you?


Hi John good thanks - you OK?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John good thanks - you OK?




yeah all good here  hows lola?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> beer time!!


It's way toooo early for me it's only 10:30 am here ( so drink one for me )


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah all good here  hows lola?


Good to hear it.
Lola's fine thanks - having an early night but he's eating well and been quite active lately, can't wait for some warmer weather for him to go out!
How is Fido and the degus ?(sounds like a good name for a band!!)


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's way toooo early for me it's only 10:30 am here ( so drink one for me )




i shall do gramps . hope you have a good day


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear it.
> Lola's fine thanks - having an early night but he's eating well and been quite active lately, can't wait for some warmer weather for him to go out!
> How is Fido and the degus ?(sounds like a good name for a band!!)




it does they are all fine. hamish, the timid degu is full of life now but still doesn't like me, will come over to bars for jade though. baldrick will quiet happily jump onto my hands . 

Fido is enjoying his tea just now, and looking healthy as ever


----------



## Lyn W

Settling in well then!
Just debating what to have for my tea - think it may be cereals -
I have some school work to do and can't be bothered to sweat over a hot popty ping tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Settling in well then!
> Just debating what to have for my tea - think it may be cereals -
> I have some school work to do and can't be bothered to sweat over a hot popty ping tonight.




how does a midget say hello??? 

.. with a microwave. 



nothing wrong with that, i've got the crosshairs on the coco pops! jade had tea ready for me getting in but im still hungry :/ thinking of setting up a playpen for baldrick and see if he'll interact yet, you can teach them tricks .


----------



## johnandjade

did you see Fidos YouTube video?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> did you see Fidos YouTube video?


no I'll have to have a look for that - what's it called?
I'm on you tube listening to some classic Steely Dan at the mo


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> no I'll have to have a look for that - what's it called?
> I'm on you tube listening to some classic Steely Dan at the mo


----------



## johnandjade

I'm trawling netfix for a documentary, but watching the animals


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


Love the soundtrack!
He's looking great and not at all camera shy - what a star!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Love the soundtrack!
> He's looking great and not at all camera shy - what a star!




I thought it worked well .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I thought it worked well .


Good choice - and if you speed the film up you could play Keep on Running!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good choice - and if you speed the film up you could play Keep on Running!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


Brilliant!
If you wire the wheel up to a generator you could have degu powered energy!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello guys!
Had a bit of a bad day today, hurt my back so couldn't do trampolining 
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys!
> Had a bit of a bad day today, hurt my back so couldn't do trampolining
> How are you?


Hi Spuds Mum - you hurt it before the trampolining ?
Hope you aren't in too much pain.
Did you get your homework done?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Spuds Mum - you hurt it before the trampolining ?
> Hope you aren't in too much pain.
> Did you get your homework done?


Yeah, I hurt it before trampolining.
I leant back on my chair and my back made a cracking sound, my friend heard it too. It doesn't hurt to walk around or anything, only when I jump.

I didn't do the homework and somehow managed to get away with it 

Should be doing some homework now but I decided that holding pip and squeak is more important 

How was your day?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I hurt it before trampolining.
> I leant back on my chair and my back made a cracking sound, my friend heard it too. It doesn't hurt to walk around or anything, only when I jump.
> 
> I didn't do the homework and somehow managed to get away with it
> 
> Should be doing some homework now but I decided that holding pip and squeak is more important
> 
> How was your day?


You be careful with that back and make sure it's better before you do anything too energetic.
My day was good but tiring, just about to start a bit of school work before I get too sleepy and just want to sleep. 
Yes I think Pip and Squeak need you more than your books at the moment but (in my best teacher's voice) don't fall behind!


----------



## Lyn W

Must sign off now so will bid you all a good night
and wish you a happy Wednesday!
Nos Da!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Must sign off now so will bid you all a good night
> and wish you a happy Wednesday!
> Nos Da!!


Nighty night!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning!! jade won her darts game last night, wayhey. another chilly day here, need to dig the longmes out


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!! another day, another quid.


----------



## johnandjade

a paisley lad!


----------



## johnandjade

and its charlie chaplain thats sampled in it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hiya guys! 
Just about to order spud a humidifier as I'm struggling with the humidity.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian sadly we never made it out. I picked him up but he has such a bad chest and throat infection that he decided on the way to the restaurant that he would rather leave it for another evening. So we will have to reschedule.


Hi Lyn. Sorry to hear that your nephew was ill. Hope he's now better.

How are you and how is Lola? Hope you are both well. Oli and I went out for a nice long "walk" in the lovely sun today; which we both enjoyed. A gentleman saw us and stopped to ask: "Is that tort yours?" "Yes" I said, knowing what to expect. "My GOD. You must be a very patient person to take a tort out for a walk. I wouldn't take a dog/cat for a walk."


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Without AC last night, my house reached 79 degrees and the heat just about killed me!


The freezing cold weather of *this *country would suit you, it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys!
> Had a bit of a bad day today, hurt my back so couldn't do trampolining
> How are you?


Hi, sorry to have just learned that you hurt your back. Hope the pain has eased.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


>


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, sorry to have just learned that you hurt your back. Hope the pain has eased.


Thank you 
I'm much better today 
How are you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had meant something of this nature…


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I'm much better today
> How are you?


Glad to hear you are better.

Am fine though rather bored.


----------



## Gillian M

A riddle for you guys:

What room can *nobody* entre?  It's definitely not the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> A riddle for you guys:
> 
> What room can *nobody* entre?  It's definitely not the Cold Dark Room.


Hi Gillian
Hmmm! Got me thinking  - I'll have to get back to you..........


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian
> Hmmm! Got me thinking  - I'll have to get back to you..........


Hi. Come on Lyn. It's not that hard, and I know how bright you are.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> A riddle for you guys:
> 
> What room can *nobody* entre?  It's definitely not the Cold Dark Room.


The only thing I can think it may be is a *mushroom* ?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> The only thing I can think it may be is a *mushroom* ?


Correct! See? Told you it's easy. 

Well done Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct! See? Told you it's easy.
> 
> Well done Lyn!


I believe you can only enter if you are a real fun guy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

This has been a very quick visit and I must go again now.
So night night all, take care and have a great Thursday!!

See you tomorrow maybe Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I believe you can only enter if you are a real fun guy!!!


Why are TVs attracted by people?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Why are TVs attracted by people?




because they get a good reception


----------



## johnandjade

time to blow the cobwebs away , got a hard days graft ahead, audio motivation


----------



## johnandjade

bacon'd and expresso'd up, todays moto is; adapt, overcome and conquer!! right Thursday my laces are tied extra tight for kicking your bottom!!! let's have at you!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me? I've a pound of breakfast sausage to go with the four scrambled eggs and a pleasant sharpe cheddar cheese toping I'm hoping my honey cooks up for me.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!


----------



## johnandjade

pay day tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/afternoon all and a busy one ahead for me so won't be here much tonight.
Hopefully catch up later.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> because they get a good reception


Good evening John. Hope you are well. 

Nooooooo! that is not the right answer.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But there is enough for a Bud after work !


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. Hope you are well.
> 
> Nooooooo! that is not the right answer.




ello! ermm.... (thinking noises) because the 'signle' them out??


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 166064
> 
> But there is enough for a Bud after work !




hell yeah!!  possibly the best positivity picture ever!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hell yeah!!  possibly the best positivity picture ever!


I thought you would like that : pay checks are always so small !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I thought you would like that : pay checks are always so small !




tis true. payday is always fun though


----------



## sheilae04

So, a no to Bath and Body wallflower plug ins then? I never would have even thought of this. I am so thankful for this forum!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!!! it's payday, woohoo!! still half asleep today, nice wee tune to start the day


----------



## johnandjade

ok, let's go to work


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> ok, let's go to work


No No I just got home from work ! Please don't make me go back to work ! I just want a few Bud's and some sleep ,no work yet !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No No I just got home from work ! Please don't make me go back to work ! I just want a few Bud's and some sleep ,no work yet !




beer time


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

"Always look at the the bright side of life…"


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## spud's_mum

Was just in pets at home when I saw this little beauty 




Sadly, he doesn't look the most healthy but he sure has beautiful colours!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> Was just in pets at home when I saw this little beauty


And what, pray-tell, happened to the little buggers carapace?


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

ohhh grandpa!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> ohhh grandpa!!!
> View attachment 166149


Now that's my kind of work ! But sense I got to go to work , all I can have is coffee . But after work I'll make up for it !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Now that's my kind of work ! But sense I got to go to work , all I can have is coffee . But after work I'll make up for it !!!




i was ment to be off tomorrow but gotta work . means will be some left for tomorrow though. and... my niece and nephew are coming up tomorrow afternoon as well so it makes it worth while)


hope work goes quickly gramps, be beer o'clock before you know it


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone - have a good weekend!!!


----------



## johnandjade

cancled my lesson tomorrow, I'm having several buds tonight.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone. 

You're in a dark cave (not a dark room), with only one match, a lump of coal, a stove, and a kerosene lamp. You have the option of lighting one. Which do you light first?
Obviously, you light the *match* first.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> You're in a dark cave (not a dark room), with only one match, a lump of coal, a stove, and a kerosene lamp. You have the option of lighting one. Which do you light first?
> Obviously, you light the *match* first.




unless you're me... then you're face lights up first . what was the TV answer??


----------



## johnandjade

brother in law been and gone with the kiddies, wee ivy was unsure of the animals but we did get a smile . my nephew mathew gave fido a bath . mathew is having a quiddich match for his birthday tomorrow!! I fear my head will be to sore to attend:/ if its raining it'll be SQUIDitch  

jades pal is in so I'm banished to the man cave.... RESULT!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> unless you're me... then you're face lights up first . what was the TV answer??


Good evening John. How are you?

What year in this century is the same when its number is turned upside down?

Answer:1961


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. How are you?
> 
> What year in this century is the same when its number is turned upside down?
> 
> Answer:1961




I'm on top of the world how are you? 


what has a bottom at the top???


----------



## johnandjade

I'm continuein my new 'thing' and ordered another novilty T shirt....


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I'm on top of the world how are you?
> 
> 
> what has a bottom at the top???


Am fine, so long as it's nice and warm with temperature reaching 22 degrees C.

A bottom at the top?? Don't know.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine, so long as it's nice and warm with temperature reaching 22 degrees C.
> 
> A bottom at the top?? Don't know.




a leg!  

what gets wetter as it drys??? 


it's still around freezing most of the time here, but sunrise is coming earlier so it's plane sailing from here on


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> a leg!
> 
> what gets wetter as it drys???
> 
> 
> it's still around freezing most of the time here, but sunrise is coming earlier so it's plane sailing from here on


A towel?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> a leg!
> 
> what gets wetter as it drys???
> 
> 
> it's still around freezing most of the time here, but sunrise is coming earlier so it's plane sailing from here on


I am full of holes yet I'm full of water. What am I?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> A towel?




yeah. 


what has a mouth but can not speak??


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I am full of holes yet I'm full of water. What am I?




hmmm??? I don't know


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> yeah.
> 
> 
> what has a mouth but can not speak??


hmmmmmm. Am thinking.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hmmm??? I don't know


A sponge.


----------



## johnandjade

who needs netfix! spot fluffly up top?? i also got my secret santa silver dollars on display on my shelf of fav stuff


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Gillian M

The more you have of it, the less you see. What is it?

Darkness.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> hmmmmmm. Am thinking.


What is it, John?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> What is it, John?


 a river


----------



## johnandjade

what had 4 i's but can not see???


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> what had 4 i's but can not see???


Oh, this one I've heard way back since I was a child. It is *MISSISSIPPI*. Right?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, this one I've heard way back since I was a child. It is *MISSISSIPPI*. Right?




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I am full of holes yet I'm full of water. What am I?




a tea bag??


----------



## Gillian M

I went in to a pet shop. I said, “Can I buy a goldfish?” The guy said, “Do you want an aquarium?”
I said, “I don’t care what star sign it is.”


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> a tea bag??


No, a sponge. Mind you, a tea bag could also be correct.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I went in to a pet shop. I said, “Can I buy a goldfish?” The guy said, “Do you want an aquarium?”
> I said, “I don’t care what star sign it is.”




I used to be a warewolf... 


but I'm ok nooooowwwwwwwhhhh!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> No, a sponge. Mind you, a tea bag could also be correct.




points?? .


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!!!




happy Sunday miss womblyn!! lunch with sis??


----------



## johnandjade

new novilty T shirt ordered,



still to did out the high heels and post a pic of my last one


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been online in a while. I will get back during the weekend, I've been struggling with a lot of very personal issues and I've been under a lot of academic stress lately. I'll talk to you all later, promise.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been online in a while. I will get back during the weekend, I've been struggling with a lot of very personal issues and I've been under a lot of academic stress lately. I'll talk to you all later, promise.




hope you're keeping well and remember to take time out to relax


----------



## johnandjade

heeeeerrrreeesss johnny!! good mornooning to you all, hope we all had a good weekend. i've gave the room a clean and fed the animals, now to find the coffee machine.


----------



## meech008

Good morning cold dark roomers!!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning cold dark roomers!!! Hope everyone is well!!




hey meech! how are you??


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> hey meech! how are you??


Hello John! I'm well  we've been doing some home improvement lately adding shelves in the laundry room and more clothes storage in one of the bedrooms. I'm excited to have so much more space! How are you, Jade, Fido and the Degus?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> How are you all?


Hi, Spuds mum! 
I'm fine.
Hope you are well, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I meant your research, not "wifeys" flu/cold
> Everything else here is fine.


Apart from purple stains everywhere all is well with the research. 
Wifey got ill again as soon as we got back from hols 
I am wondering if I have a culture of bacteria that my cure her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the lord of the cold dark room returns


So who's that, exactly ?
Anyone I know?
Hi, John.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello John! I'm well  we've been doing some home improvement lately adding shelves in the laundry room and more clothes storage in one of the bedrooms. I'm excited to have so much more space! How are you, Jade, Fido and the Degus?




wayhey. yeah we are all fine thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So who's that, exactly ?
> Anyone I know?
> Hi, John.



mr adam!!!  how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam!!!  how are you?


Most splendidly, spendiferously splendid thanks for asking.
You ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendidly, spendiferously splendid thanks for asking.
> You ?




 how's the writing coming on? I'm good thanks, have you seen our new pets?


----------



## johnandjade

finally finished. hit target today in the new placement for the first time, its a different class in there, everything by the book. off to pets at home for a little toy for the degus


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been online in a while. I will get back during the weekend, I've been struggling with a lot of very personal issues and I've been under a lot of academic stress lately. I'll talk to you all later, promise.


Good to hear from you Abdulla - I was thinking about you the other day. Hope your health is better, but sorry to hear you are still having a tough time with other issues. Although we may not be able to help in a practical way we are always here if you need to talk and off load. Meanwhile try to stay strong and take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apart from purple stains everywhere all is well with the research.
> Wifey got ill again as soon as we got back from hols
> I am wondering if I have a culture of bacteria that my cure her.


Umm......I wouldn't use Wifey as a guinea pig - at least not without her full consent!!!

Didn't Prince ( or the Artist Formally known as Prince, or Squiggle, or whatever he calls himself these days) have a hit with a song called Purple Stain?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> happy Sunday miss womblyn!! lunch with sis??


Hi John sorry missed you yesterday bit busy with work at the mo so just popping in and out.
I didn't go to lunch with sis as went out shopping and then had some reports to do, so tin of soup for me.
Hope you had a good day and hope you have a fantastic week ahead.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Good morning cold dark roomers!!! Hope everyone is well!!


Hi meech good to hear you are well; is Ben fully recovered now?
Hope work is going well.


----------



## Lyn W

Got to go again now so see you all soon,
Take care
Nos da


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech good to hear you are well; is Ben fully recovered now?
> Hope work is going well.


Work is amazing Lyn! Ben is mostly recovered but still not allowed to work quite yet. He's definitely ready to go back to work though! I can't believe it's been 5 months! How are you doing??


----------



## johnandjade

happy march!!


----------



## johnandjade

bacon, (check) coffee, (check) can do attitude (check) 

lets Tuesday!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning




hello mr ed, how have you been??


----------



## johnandjade

beer time.


----------



## johnandjade

jades away to throw staws at the pizza, im going to let baldrick out the 'degubah system'  for another run in the ball so fun to watch I'm amazed at his progress


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> jades away to throw staws at the pizza, im going to let baldrick out the 'degubah system'  for another run in the ball so fun to watch I'm amazed at his progress


I used to love letting my hamster Houdini run around!!! He was such a cool little guy


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I used to love letting my hamster Houdini run around!!! He was such a cool little guy




did he escape often?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> happy march!!


Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus!
Happy St David's Day!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus!
> Happy St David's Day!!




wayhey!!! sorry I never knew:/


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Hi Ed how is your Mum and how are you?
Are you back home now?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! sorry I never knew:/


Hi John,
No worries - not many outside of Wales would know!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John,
> No worries - not many outside of Wales would know!!




wasn't even on the news:/. hows you and lola?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Work is amazing Lyn! Ben is mostly recovered but still not allowed to work quite yet. He's definitely ready to go back to work though! I can't believe it's been 5 months! How are you doing??


Really pleased to hear work is going well and that Ben is slowly but surely getting back to normal. I'm great thanks had a busy couple of weeks with work. Hopefully will have a bit of a break before the next lot of paperwork is dumped on my desk!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wasn't even on the news:/. hows you and lola?


Good thanks John can't wait for the warmer weather now to get some dandies for Lola and to give him a change of scenery outdoors.
How are you, Fido and the new 'family' doing?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks John can't wait for the warmer weather now to get some dandies for Lola and to give him a change of scenery outdoors.
> How are you, Fido and the new 'family' doing?




all good here thanks noticed a few sprouts in fidos window box


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> all good here thanks noticed a few sprouts in fidos window box


I am such a rubbish gardener I think I have even killed off Lola's lawn. It looks quite dead - not sure how I managed that! Think it was all the rain and maybe drainage not what it should be - but it survived the first winter and 18 months so can't think what's happened but it will have to be re seeded soon, or re turfed.


----------



## Lyn W

Well must love you and leave you again.
Stuff to do!
So take care and keep smiling 
Nos da!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> points?? .


Oh sure. You deserve five points for that answer.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning cold dark roomers!!! Hope everyone is well!!


Hello Meech, hope you and Ben are fine.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Hi Ed hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> did he escape often?


Yes he did! He was quite the escape artist. And quite large


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Meech, hope you and Ben are fine.


Hello Gillian!! We're splendid. Hope you and Oli are well!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I rode my old '99 Kawasaki ZRX1100 this morning.
Quaint 117 horsepower.
100 fewer than my Ninja, but a nicer ride in general.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nothing New To report.
Nothing good, anyway and I'm tired of being so negative.
Have a nice day.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing New To report.
> Nothing good, anyway and I'm tired of being so negative.
> Have a nice day.




keep that hairy chin up mr ed, keep on wibbling


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> keep that hairy chin up mr ed, keep on wibbling


That's the plan.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's the plan.




you know there's a shoulder here if you need it. hope things improve


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!  home to chill out and have some time with the animals


----------



## johnandjade

tonights theam is relaxation.. i had a drunk jade last night so hopefully I'll get peace tonight


----------



## johnandjade

sofa and beer... I'm coming to get cha!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing New To report.
> Nothing good, anyway and I'm tired of being so negative.
> Have a nice day.


Sorry to hear that Ed, stay strong.
Glad you are back safely.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room. i best feed the armadillos and the snow leopard, they have a busy day ahead playing marco polo. 

just bumped into the one legged pirate... the mumbled something about competing in the hop, skip, and jump.


----------



## johnandjade

that gets the fire burning, I feel tougher that the crossword in the herald!! c'mon Thursday do your worst!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you know there's a shoulder here if you need it. hope things improve


Thanks, John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Ed, stay strong.
> Glad you are back safely.


Thanks, Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My new, whole A/C system is finished. It took the guys about six hours to do.
It works great and came in at just under four grand. $
Ten year warranty, too.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My new, whole A/C system is finished. It took the guys about six hours to do.
> It works great and came in at just under four grand. $
> Ten year warranty, too.




ouch! still it's something you need, and that's good you have 10yr cover . back to beeing a cool dude now


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> My new, whole A/C system is finished. It took the guys about six hours to do.
> It works great and came in at just under four grand. $
> Ten year warranty, too.




And energy efficient!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What sucks was the expense of a new gas furnace, as well. (Included)
I'll never need to use the heat!


----------



## johnandjade

home early 

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What sucks was the expense of a new gas furnace, as well. (Included)
> I'll never need to use the heat!




you'll be praying for a cold snap


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all, hope your Thursday is just dandy!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> What sucks was the expense of a new gas furnace, as well. (Included)
> I'll never need to use the heat!



You couldn't get one without?


----------



## johnandjade

it's only tortin' Friday!!! 

WOOOOHHOOO


----------



## johnandjade

my mates off today so im flying solo... and finishing early


----------



## meech008

I'm OFF today. And I have an interview on Wednesday for a full time job!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm OFF today. And I have an interview on Wednesday for a full time job!




wooohooo


----------



## johnandjade

happy days


----------



## johnandjade

well the tartan spartan rocked it again, first time i've worked in this placement myself, my mates be in there on and off for around 8 months so I've been letting him take lead...

guess who got offered a job AGAIN!! 3 dealerships all want to pinch me (smug face) 


I wouldn't earn as much jumping ship, but the security and benifts are better.. pros are starting to out weigh the cons though:/


----------



## johnandjade

time to leave the pub . to the supermarket for beer then a taxicab home .


----------



## johnandjade

one for mrs adam,aka wifey


----------



## johnandjade

jades away out for me mammys bithday drinks, me being me sent her a present in had... card read; 

'i asked brian (step dad) .... * DAD!  , what you needed,


----------



## johnandjade

and...



got put in a sealed gift bag! 


I'm just waiting on the phone call


----------



## johnandjade

if I could give the world a huge hug I would, but I can't


----------



## johnandjade

I miss miss womblyn too


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

i also miss all us state side roommates  




.. there is a 'Glasgow version' off this but far too rude to post!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

and now for something completely different https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL52D5A3A1C3C77F03


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> i also miss all us state side roommates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. there is a 'Glasgow version' off this but far too rude to post!



Is it more offensive than the Madonna version?


----------



## spud's_mum

Howdy you guys! How are you?

It's Montys birthday tomorrow!

And I found the first dandelion flower in my garden of the year. Spud is going to be very happy about that.



Oh and I learnt a new skill in gymnastics! It is a roundoff back tuck (backflip)


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Is it more offensive than the Madonna version?




hmm... in offensive language yes


... but other than that, could any cover be?!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Howdy you guys! How are you?
> 
> It's Montys birthday tomorrow!
> 
> And I found the first dandelion flower in my garden of the year. Spud is going to be very happy about that.
> View attachment 166779
> 
> 
> Oh and I learnt a new skill in gymnastics! It is a roundoff back tuck (backflip)




and no injuries!!! wayyyhey!! triple celibratiry congratulations


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Evening cold dark roomers! Haven't popped by in a while so thought I would say hello. How is everyone?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers! Haven't popped by in a while so thought I would say hello. How is everyone?


 

on cloud 9  you??

we booked up for the tort talk on the 23rd


----------



## johnandjade

need to talk to jade as its a life decision.. but come Monday im going to start getting the ball rolling for getting the job I want, sat down with pen and paper, i have worked in 8 different braches for the company that wants me, and on speaking teams with the 'company valeting manager' ( i'll be having that!) 

pros outweigh the cons, guess i be daft not to


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> on cloud 9  you??
> 
> we booked up for the tort talk on the 23rd


The one at the university in Edinburgh? I'll need to see what my diary is like but I fancy taking a trip as well  
Why you so happy? I was off work today so chilled too!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> need to talk to jade as its a life decision.. but come Monday im going to start getting the ball rolling for getting the job I want, sat down with pen and paper, i have worked in 8 different braches for the company that wants me, and on speaking teams with the 'company valeting manager' ( i'll be having that!)
> 
> pros outweigh the cons, guess i be daft not to


You defo need to go for it John! You clearly have the experience and at the end of the day it means you'll get some more cash in your pocket at the end of the month! Really excited for you


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> The one at the university in Edinburgh? I'll need to see what my diary is like but I fancy taking a trip as well
> Why you so happy? I was off work today so chilled too!




I'm always happy yeah the one in edinburger, should be interesting! ... plus free tea and biscuits


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, it's the weekend  doing overtime time today again, as much as i can this month as i want to buy a bigger cage for the degus and they aren't cheep :/


----------



## spud's_mum

HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY TO MY BEAUTIFUL DOGGY MONTY


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY TO MY BEAUTIFUL DOGGY MONTY
> View attachment 166811




happy birthday monty!!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday monty!!


Thank you


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello Gillian!! We're splendid. Hope you and Oli are well!


Great to hear you are well. We're fine here, nothing new.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm OFF today. And I have an interview on Wednesday for a full time job!


Hi meech that's fantastic news! Is the job in the same place? I'm having problems with my PC and dnsunlocker hitting me with millions of pop up ads so if I don't get to speak to you before Weds - good luck with the interview and enjoy your day off!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well the tartan spartan rocked it again, first time i've worked in this placement myself, my mates be in there on and off for around 8 months so I've been letting him take lead...
> 
> guess who got offered a job AGAIN!! 3 dealerships all want to pinch me (smug face)
> 
> 
> I wouldn't earn as much jumping ship, but the security and benifts are better.. pros are starting to out weigh the cons though:/


Good on you John - its nice to be in demand!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I miss miss womblyn too


Thanks John! Pop up ads have been making using the internet a nightmare especially TFO, so not been able to get on here. Spent hours this weekend trying all sorts to get rid of dnsunlocker ads again. Seems to have worked at the mo but it comes back and has been driving me mad! All good with me though and just trying to catch up with everyone's news here.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY TO MY BEAUTIFUL DOGGY MONTY
> View attachment 166811


Happy birthday to Monty!
Hope he had some nice pressies - a bone etc.
That is a lovely birthday portrait!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> View attachment 166812


............so is that one!


----------



## Lyn W

A big HELLO to everyone PC problems have kept me away but hope you are all happy and well!
Have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Happy birthday to Monty!
> Hope he had some nice pressies - a bone etc.
> That is a lovely birthday portrait!!





Lyn W said:


> ............so is that one!


Thank you 
He got a nice toy, treats and a doggy birthday cake


----------



## johnandjade

happy mothers day to all the mums!!  you guys rock!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A big HELLO to everyone PC problems have kept me away but hope you are all happy and well!
> Have a great Sunday!!!




nasty computers


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> nasty computers


It's not " nasty computers " it's nasty empty Bud cans !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's not " nasty computers " it's nasty empty Bud cans !




reload! 

also nasty low strength beer



needs must, big day tomorrow, but i can switch back to bud after


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY TO MY BEAUTIFUL DOGGY MONTY
> View attachment 166811


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

Is *MONEY*..............................


----------



## jaizei

You have to think of money similarly to alcohol. Some just can't handle it as well as others and/or use it as an excuse to act like jerks.


----------



## Gillian M

Inside a cow


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm still down sizing my life.
I've gotten rid of 7 aquariums now. Here's a shot of Hugo in one of the fish ponds. His new home.
I also sold two motorcycles.
However, Kelly has purchased a new rabbit.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm still down sizing my life.
> I've gotten rid of 7 aquariums now. Here's a shot of Hugo in one of the fish ponds. His new home.
> I also sold two motorcycles.
> However, Kelly has purchased a new rabbit.


Hi Ed! Wow really big changes taking place at your house!
I should take a leaf out of your book and do the same.
I have far too much stuff that I rarely look at these days let alone use.
Will try to get to it in the summer holidays - if not sooner.
Hope you are OK though.


----------



## Lyn W

A quick Hi and Bye again.
Think I have lost dnsunlocker's pop up ads - for a little while at least
so hopefully see you all for a bit longer tomorrow!
Nos da!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech that's fantastic news! Is the job in the same place? I'm having problems with my PC and dnsunlocker hitting me with millions of pop up ads so if I don't get to speak to you before Weds - good luck with the interview and enjoy your day off!


Unfortunately it's not in the same place but in asking them to keep me in mind when a full time position DOES open up where I'm at right now because i do love it there. How are you???


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm still down sizing my life.
> I've gotten rid of 7 aquariums now. Here's a shot of Hugo in one of the fish ponds. His new home.
> I also sold two motorcycles.
> However, Kelly has purchased a new rabbit.




wow!! thats a major clear out! must be a big rabbit. hope you're new family member is settling in ok. how is suki with it?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not in the same place but in asking them to keep me in mind when a full time position DOES open up where I'm at right now because i do love it there. How are you???




all good steps towards the goal


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not in the same place but in asking them to keep me in mind when a full time position DOES open up where I'm at right now because i do love it there. How are you???




perhaps try downloading 'firefox' I've heard people talking about it


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm just not meant to grow seeds.
I planted them yesterday and put them in the sun. Now I went to check on them and they're frozen -_-


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! today I've been called back to work at our companys own base! first time in around 8 months ( apart from Saturdays ) 
today my job is quality control, around 5 guys to whip into shape, oh boy are they in for a treat. 

sad thing is I need to lie about where I've been working to sales as we aren't ment to take on other contracts... so I've been ' off for surgery' :/ 

loaded up with positivity, now for bacon and coffee


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm just not meant to grow seeds.
> I planted them yesterday and put them in the sun. Now I went to check on them and they're frozen -_-




we have had a couple of seeds sprout in a window box, just give them a little time and I'm sure you'll have a whole forrest soon


----------



## johnandjade

right, let's Monday!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The rats are back.
I saw one running across a beam over one of the fish ponds and another outside of the tortoise pen.
It's because of the fruit trees. they're in bloom.
I'm buying some live traps this afternoon. Poison and snap traps could prove fatal to my 2 pound dog.
I'll also make a couple of bucket traps: Plastic buckets with about a foot of water inside, a portion of wax paper taped flat over the top with an "X" shaped slit in it and some peanut butter smeared on the paper. The rats climb or jump on top of the bucket. Smell the peanut butter and fall inside, slipping on the wax paper. Because of the water, they can't use the bottom of the bucket to jump back out and they drown.
The thing is that if you get a few, there will be a smart one that makes a raft out of his dead bucket mates.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rats are back.
> I saw one running across a beam over one of the fish ponds and another outside of the tortoise pen.
> It's because of the fruit trees. they're in bloom.
> I'm buying some live traps this afternoon. Poison and snap traps could prove fatal to my 2 pound dog.
> I'll also make a couple of bucket traps: Plastic buckets with about a foot of water inside, a portion of wax paper taped flat over the top with an "X" shaped slit in it and some peanut butter smeared on the paper. The rats climb or jump on top of the bucket. Smell the peanut butter and fall inside, slipping on the wax paper. Because of the water, they can't use the bottom of the bucket to jump back out and they drown.
> The thing is that if you get a few, there will be a smart one that makes a raft out of his dead bucket mates.


----------



## johnandjade

well that didn't go to plan... the manager was late in and another guy called in sick so been a bit busy today! 

and now for the overtime:/


----------



## johnandjade

what a day! busyist garage we cover, 8 dealerships, gaffa wasn't in till 1130, but I managed. no time today to sort the staff out but lots of ammo for tomorrow 


BEER TIME!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

... And I'm back to 07/03/16.
Took a trip back to the 4th/5th of December 2015 when Cheddar passed. 

I didn't seem it then, but I really am thankful for all the support and kind words.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> ... And I'm back to 07/03/16.
> Took a trip back to the 4th/5th of December 2015 when Cheddar passed.
> 
> I didn't seem it then, but I really am thankful for all the support and kind words.


We were all sad and loved tales of Cheddar so we know how hard it was for you losing him. 
How are Pip and Squeak getting on?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rats are back.
> I saw one running across a beam over one of the fish ponds and another outside of the tortoise pen.
> It's because of the fruit trees. they're in bloom.
> I'm buying some live traps this afternoon. Poison and snap traps could prove fatal to my 2 pound dog.
> I'll also make a couple of bucket traps: Plastic buckets with about a foot of water inside, a portion of wax paper taped flat over the top with an "X" shaped slit in it and some peanut butter smeared on the paper. The rats climb or jump on top of the bucket. Smell the peanut butter and fall inside, slipping on the wax paper. Because of the water, they can't use the bottom of the bucket to jump back out and they drown.
> The thing is that if you get a few, there will be a smart one that makes a raft out of his dead bucket mates.


You need a big cat Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately it's not in the same place but in asking them to keep me in mind when a full time position DOES open up where I'm at right now because i do love it there. How are you???


That's a shame but it will be great to have the stability of a full time position.
I'm fine thanks Meech, plodding on as usual.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You need a big cat Ed.


Cats are even worse pest animals!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> We were all sad and loved tales of Cheddar so we know how hard it was for you losing him.
> How are Pip and Squeak getting on?


They're still shy but getting tamer.
Extremely fussy lil ones haha


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! good mornooning roommates! good mornooning one legged pirates! good mornooning livestock!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I'm not sure what category I'd fall under..............


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I'm not sure what category I'd fall under..............




good mornooning mr ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki making a discovery.
Now she's tall enough to take a peek...


----------



## kirsty Johnston

@johnandjade ive booked in for the tortoise evening on the 23rd. Will see you there!!!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> @johnandjade ive booked in for the tortoise evening on the 23rd. Will see you there!!!




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki making a discovery.
> Now she's tall enough to take a peek...



go suki  
the rabbit will be next


----------



## johnandjade

half way through shift and i got attitude lol.. 

'who the %*# are you, you're no ma boss' 


eh.. actually pal, yes i am! now get on with it, if you don't like it call the boss or there's the door. 


(guess who's going out to wash the cars on the pitch in the rain after lunch) heehee hee


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> half way through shift and i got attitude lol..
> 
> 'who the %*# are you, you're no ma boss'
> 
> 
> eh.. actually pal, yes i am! now get on with it, if you don't like it call the boss or there's the door.
> 
> 
> (guess who's going out to wash the cars on the pitch in the rain after lunch) heehee hee


What a rude fellow!! Glad you put him in his place!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> What a rude fellow!! Glad you put him in his place!




he came over and apologised the place has went to pot, i don't know how jamie ( the forman ) has put up with it! be a pep talk in the morning I think, going to call ma boss for permission to lay down the law


----------



## johnandjade

well thats the boss been phoned... he's coming in tomorrow to chin the boys. no doubt I'll get more abuse after he's away but hey ho, wibble wibble


----------



## johnandjade

*profanity*

this will be me tomorrow lol


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh!!! home  beer time


----------



## johnandjade

new T shirt no 1 ...



yeah, I'm saying 'aaarrrr' in my best pirates voice


----------



## johnandjade

and t shirt no 2 .. with a thinking face. i call it the chess pose, as this seams to be the pose when looking and a board thinking about a plan


----------



## johnandjade

my favourite was the slug balancer  


.. anyone??


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> wayhey


I've saw pictures of you so will come over for a gibber


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've saw pictures of you so will come over for a gibber




it's going to be like guess who at the tort talk, figure some mug shots would help lol


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cats are even worse pest animals!


Couldn't agree more Ed, my neighbours have quite a few and the damn things all seem to use my garden as a litter tray.
A hose pipe does the trick though!
Wonder what Suki is thinking bout your torts?


----------



## Lyn W

A late call from me again so sorry to have missed you all.
Glad that you all seem OK though.
Go crack that whip, John!!
Hi Kirsty, long time no see - hope you enjoy the tort evening,
and hope all goes well for tomorrow, Meech - fingers crossed for you!
As for me I'm good, Lola had his first ever poop in his bath since I've had him today!!
Much easier to clean up.
Anyway will try to catch you all tomorrow,
Until then take care and Nos Da


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello, you fabulous Cold Dark roomers I'm not on the forum as much these days, but just wanted to say a quick "hello" and remind you of how awesome I think you are!!!!

Now, I'm posting some poop clips from Parks and Rec, because they make me giggle far too much. Aren't you so glad I stopped by?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! what a rotten sleep i had  working overtime tonight as well . just as well their is an expresoo machine in the showroom at work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
One of todays projects is to re design the air intake on my new A/C system. The vent has angled vanes and there is so much air volume that the thing sounds like a jet engine every time the A/C kicks on. 
I may have to make the whole vent bigger and that will include cutting into the wall. I might re frame it and fit it with a much larger filter and straight vaned grille.
We'll see.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> One of todays projects is to re design the air intake on my new A/C system. The vent has angled vanes and there is so much air volume that the thing sounds like a jet engine every time the A/C kicks on.
> I may have to make the whole vent bigger and that will include cutting into the wall. I might re frame it and fit it with a much larger filter and straight vaned grille.
> We'll see.




I have faith in you mr ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm just rambling on.
I'm very busy for someone with such a boring life!


----------



## spud's_mum

Spuds humidifier arrived 




It won't be there all the time, just for 10 mins in the morning and evening


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> it's going to be like guess who at the tort talk, figure some mug shots would help lol


Haha. We can take a selfie for the forum peeps


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm just rambling on.
> I'm very busy for someone with such a boring life!




indeed not! your always seam to have a project on the go


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha. We can take a selfie for the forum peeps




definitely


----------



## Prairie Mom

Can't help but be soooo creeped out by this!
The Horror!



http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/connectedworld/almost-human/ss-AAgweNc?ocid=spartandhp#image=19

I'm thinking Stepford wives is only a few decades away!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning, I'm proper late today! really can't be bothered back working at my placement today so that's not so bad, mc donalds for breakfast.. much needed!


----------



## johnandjade

its hard not to be inspired by a beautiful morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> Can't help but be soooo creeped out by this!
> The Horror!
> 
> View attachment 167261
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/connectedworld/almost-human/ss-AAgweNc?ocid=spartandhp#image=19
> 
> I'm thinking Stepford wives is only a few decades away!


It looks like a Japanese Sarah Palin.
(This one also has its mouth stuck open.)


----------



## johnandjade

KFC time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> its hard not to be inspired by a beautiful morning
> View attachment 167274


What are those Lumpy things in the background?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What are those Lumpy things in the background?


 

that's where i'll be disappearing to with a tent when I finally get on the road


----------



## johnandjade

home and beer time today actually flew by, my friends girlfriend picked him up today and dropped me off... and even gonna pick me up in the morning! wayhey!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## johnandjade

it's Friday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it's Friday


It had better be


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My truck is slightly lifted and the headlights are in a position that some other drivers think that my high beams are on. This morning a car pulled in behind me as I passed them and turned on their "brights" and then kept up with me and kept them on. 
In traffic, I wound up behind them again. But for some reason I resisted showing them that my Actual high beams are projector beams with flood lights wired into to circuit with a relay. (My actual brights could catch the back of your head on fire.)
Why so calm? I wonder.
Could it be a new Ed?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My truck is slightly lifted and the headlights are in a position that some other drivers think that my high beams are on. This morning a car pulled in behind me as I passed them and turned on their "brights" and then kept up with me and kept them on.
> In traffic, I wound up behind them again. But for some reason I resisted showing them that my Actual high beams are projector beams with flood lights wired into to circuit with a relay. (My actual brights could catch the back of your head on fire.)
> Why so calm? I wonder.
> Could it be a new Ed?




I would have fried them with full beam! morning mr ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Breakfast.
What a list of ingredients....and not one mention of the tapeworm eggs


----------



## johnandjade

chow time... Burger King


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Midnight I ate/finished off the Chinese tiny shrimp-cashew-vegetable-brown rice mixture leftovers I had. It's completely gone now and I've got to come-up with something else for the rest of the day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Midnight I ate/finished off the Chinese tiny shrimp-cashew-vegetable-brown rice mixture leftovers I had. It's completely gone now and I've got to come-up with something else for the rest of the day.


Why don't we meet, say............. in Missouri for some chicken wings?


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kellys new rabbit. (JACK)


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kellys new rabbit. (JACK)




He is adorable!! 
That's no rabbit, he's a cute widdle bunny!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kellys new rabbit. (JACK)




lovely looking bunny  how is suki with him?


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kellys new rabbit. (JACK)


Sooooo cute


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> lovely looking bunny  how is suki with him?


Ok
They are the same size.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! coffees brewing and the animals have been fed. working this morning then its mission tidy the house!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! coffees brewing and the animals have been fed. working this morning then its mission tidy the house!!


Coffee in the morning .....OK 
Working in the morning ...is a sin !
But it's not morning !!!!! It's Bud time here !!!!!! Pop a top time X 3 !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Coffee in the morning .....OK
> Working in the morning ...is a sin !
> But it's not morning !!!!! It's Bud time here !!!!!! Pop a top time X 3 !




wayhey!!! go gramps only 6hrs and i'll be on bud time as well


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

mammy called, got a new car so i was up giving it a wee clean. the same as old car?!



and im no longer getting the old one  , but.... I'm still getting one!! my parents rock


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Upgrade already?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Upgrade already?




i was due the red one but it's going to the scrapyard now. not sure what car i'll be getting now but been told I'll still be getting one


----------



## johnandjade

Sunday baldrick says good mornooning



fido is up later than usual but says good mornooning too


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh, porage with golden syrup. shouldn't be long till jades up, then it is roll n sausage time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ahhh, porage with golden syrup. shouldn't be long till jades up, then it is roll n sausage time


That would mean something entirely different here and not for a group chat.


----------



## Momof4

This is for you @johnandjade


----------



## spud's_mum

I came in and spuds rock looked like this:


It was soft and I think he's been eating it!
Now in freaking out. 
Do you think he will be ok?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

spudthetortoise said:


> I came in and spuds rock looked like this:
> View attachment 167510
> 
> It was soft and I think he's been eating it!
> Now in freaking out.
> Do you think he will be ok?


How much is gone and what type of rock?


----------



## spud's_mum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How much is gone and what type of rock?


I don't know what rock it is and it's just a tiny layer.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> This is for you @johnandjade
> View attachment 167504




love it


----------



## johnandjade

salutations! Monday morning again, one week till driving test. hope everyone had a great weekend, lets go show the world how awesome we are


----------



## johnandjade

wow!! its a beautiful here this morning, not a cloud in the sky. still a bit nippy but nothing major. 




feeling like a ray of sunshine and bursting with positivity lets Monday!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning, John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's going to be between 81 and 85 all this week with a little rain. Perfect Redfoot weather!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, John.




morning mr ed!


----------



## johnandjade

home with beer in hand. stake for dinner... happy days


----------



## johnandjade

well I've just made and ordered up some business cards:0


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When is the big driving test?
Are you going to need to dial back the beer intake after you have wheels?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> When is the big driving test?
> Are you going to need to dial back the beer intake after you have wheels?




a week today:/. definitely, it's going to have to be a lifestyle change.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. nice bid ol cuppa cha to start the day


----------



## johnandjade

ok Tuesday, I'm ready for you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You have a wonderful, positive attitude, John.
I caught one rat in my live trap and dropped the trap into a bucket of water. I hadn't measured first. The bucket was too shallow.
Long story short, I bought the cheese eating SOB to work and let him free. Now he can eat school bus wiring!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You have a wonderful, positive attitude, John.
> I caught one rat in my live trap and dropped the trap into a bucket of water. I hadn't measured first. The bucket was too shallow.
> Long story short, I bought the cheese eating SOB to work and let him free. Now he can eat school bus wiring!




morning mr ed! pesky little critters. I think i read somewhere before that white chocolate is good as bait for them?


----------



## johnandjade

home . jades off to darts so its me, fido and the degus new cage is due tomorrow!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> home . jades off to darts so its me, fido and the degus new cage is due tomorrow!!




How exciting! They're going to love the extra space!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> How exciting! They're going to love the extra space!




hi mom! how have you been?


----------



## Momof4

I'm doing pretty good. Busy and trying to hold the fort down.


----------



## johnandjade

top o' the mornooning to ya! another day in the concrete jungle, soldier on we must... 




now for bacon and coffee then it's time to show Wednesday what we're made of!!


----------



## johnandjade

survived another day . last night i never had a beer and didn't enjoy today at all.... so now its beer time! . got the degus new cage to build tonight, can't wait to get them in


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys!
Today I managed to pull a muscle in my thigh while doing gymnastics 

How are you guys?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> Today I managed to pull a muscle in my thigh while doing gymnastics
> 
> How are you guys?




another injury?!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> another injury?!


Yeah, it's not too bad though, only a minor one


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! 4 more sleeps till the driving test, lesson tonight but not till 8:30 :/ 
going to try work OT till 8:00 if available. long busy day for me!


----------



## johnandjade

ahh, expresso'd up.. motivation running at 150% and feeling like the tartan spartan!!! lets do this!!!


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, it's not too bad though, only a minor one




What do you do to speed up recovery?
My son pulled one in his leg and we have been massaging it and he won't do ice. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> What do you do to speed up recovery?
> My son pulled one in his leg and we have been massaging it and he won't do ice.
> Any suggestions?


I have warm baths.
I hurt my knee recently and it swelled up a lot and I couldn't bend it. After a warm bath, it loosened up.
Other than that, I don't know any other ways to speed up recovery.


----------



## johnandjade

managed 2hrs (honest ) overtime. the gaffa at my placement locks up at hlf 6. now homeward bound, gammon stake for tea . then off out on a lesson. it'll be 10 tonight before i sit down... a 16hr day!


----------



## johnandjade

tonight rather than bud I bought guiness! happy st paddys day!! only 3hrs and I'll toast to our Irish cousins


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone long time no see and read!
I've had had big PC problems this week with pop ups from that damned persistent dnsunlocker again but think I have managed to get rid again - for a while anyway. Just logged in to see if I've been successful deleting it and don't have much tonight but
hope you are all well - will read back and see what I've missed, and try to catch up with you on the weekend.
Nos da for now!


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> I have warm baths.
> I hurt my knee recently and it swelled up a lot and I couldn't bend it. After a warm bath, it loosened up.
> Other than that, I don't know any other ways to speed up recovery.



Thank you. I just remembered we can add Epsom salt to a bath. 
Have you tried that?


----------



## spud's_mum

Momof4 said:


> Thank you. I just remembered we can add Epsom salt to a bath.
> Have you tried that?


No, I didn't think of that!
Does it work?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone long time no see and read!
> I've had had big PC problems this week with pop ups from that damned persistent dnsunlocker again but think I have managed to get rid again - for a while anyway. Just logged in to see if I've been successful deleting it and don't have much tonight but
> hope you are all well - will read back and see what I've missed, and try to catch up with you on the weekend.
> Nos da for now!




miss womblyn!!! sorry I missed you  hope you and lola are well


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, its Friday wooohooo!! last night my instructor told me i'm not ready for my test on Monday... I need more work. 

disappointed and angry with myself, took my eyes of the prize and haven't put the time in, set a goal and I failed to reach it. grrrr


----------



## johnandjade

negativity shall not win!! 




I've looked in the mirror and had a word with myself... that word was


wibble


----------



## johnandjade

ok big bad world, I'm ready for ya!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm probably going to drop out of the CDR and the whole forum. At least for a while.
There is just too much going on right now. All horrible. I've got to get it sorted.
maybe I'll come back then.
Keep me email. Those of you that have it.
Ed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm probably going to drop out of the CDR and the whole forum. At least for a while.
> There is just too much going on right now. All horrible. I've got to get it sorted.
> maybe I'll come back then.
> Keep me email. Those of you that have it.
> Ed




sorry to hear that ed . try stay strong


----------



## johnandjade

survived today, though still rather annoyed with myself :/


----------



## johnandjade

well i have some canvassing to do now... if i get one hit its a winner



i still have a dream, I'll keep on fighting for it!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

The kiddos are a sleep. I'm tired after a busy day and enjoying the black cat purring on my lap. I'm poking around Netflix to watch something shortish before turning in. I can't decide what I want to watch. I may be leaning toward something light and amusing like "Scrubs." I noticed they have "Arrow" and "Dark Matter" on there now. -I haven't seen either one. Anyone know if they're any good? I'm also putting in a promo for "Freaks and Geeks." If you haven't seen it, this is one of the best shows that will always go down as one of the greatest shows to be cancelled before their time!


----------



## Prairie Mom

p.s. Already itching to change my avatar again, but since my young friend teased me in the Spring break thread, I feel like I have to buckle down and keep it for a while just for stubbornness's sake!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> tonight rather than bud I bought guiness! happy st paddys day!! only 3hrs and I'll toast to our Irish cousins


:-(


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! work time again :/ 
i get to play DJ though, I hooked up the workshop at base with a sound system so it makes working a little better


----------



## johnandjade

the weekend has landed


----------



## johnandjade

around 40 flats in my block, and around 20 houses in my mums estate.. law of averages says I should get at least one job..



thank you jade for the penmanship


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> around 40 flats in my block, and around 20 houses in my mums estate.. law of averages says I should get at least one job..
> View attachment 168004
> 
> 
> thank you jade for the penmanship




Great job!! 
Here we call it "car detailing"
Good luck!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> survived today, though still rather annoyed with myself :/


That used to be our old college song!
Still brings back good memories of nights in the college bar.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss womblyn!!! sorry I missed you  hope you and lola are well


Hi John all good with Lola and I thanks.
Went to Wales v Italy match today and we gave them a good thrashing 67 - 14 (the team that is - not me personally) so Wales came 2nd in championship.
Sorry to hear your instructor is being negative about your test.....will you postpone or go ahead and do your best anyway?
Pity he didn't advise you better when you applied for it. If you go ahead I hope you prove him wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm probably going to drop out of the CDR and the whole forum. At least for a while.
> There is just too much going on right now. All horrible. I've got to get it sorted.
> maybe I'll come back then.
> Keep me email. Those of you that have it.
> Ed


Sorry to hear that Ed but hope it won't be for too long.
My computer problems have kept me away and I've missed talking to you all lately.
No doubt we'll all still be here when you're ready.
I hope your Mum is doing OK and that you are well in yourself in spite of being busy.
You know where we are if you need a chat .
Take care and come back soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! work time again :/
> i get to play DJ though, I hooked up the workshop at base with a sound system so it makes working a little better


One of my favourite bands - seen them about 7 times all over the country!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> around 40 flats in my block, and around 20 houses in my mums estate.. law of averages says I should get at least one job..
> View attachment 168004
> 
> 
> thank you jade for the penmanship


Pity you're not closer to me - my car needs a good clean. It's about 3 shades darker than usual decorated with bird poop and you have to wipe your feet before you get out!


----------



## Lyn W

Hope you are all having a good weekend 
I will see you tomorrow but need some sleep now so
Nos Da!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are all having a good weekend
> I will see you tomorrow but need some sleep now so
> Nos Da!


Goodnight Lyn. Just missed you


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Great job!!
> Here we call it "car detailing"
> Good luck!!




fankoo mom


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That used to be our old college song!
> Still brings back good memories of nights in the college bar.




 tis a good one


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John all good with Lola and I thanks.
> Went to Wales v Italy match today and we gave them a good thrashing 67 - 14 (the team that is - not me personally) so Wales came 2nd in championship.
> Sorry to hear your instructor is being negative about your test.....will you postpone or go ahead and do your best anyway?
> Pity he didn't advise you better when you applied for it. If you go ahead I hope you prove him wrong.




glad to all is well. I'll just need to take it on the chin, no matter tis but a small set back.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> One of my favourite bands - seen them about 7 times all over the country!!




wayhey!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Pity you're not closer to me - my car needs a good clean. It's about 3 shades darker than usual decorated with bird poop and you have to wipe your feet before you get out!




thats a mission i have for my mum and dads car as well. my mate works in the paint shop and is 'borrowing' me polish etc  I'm investing in a dolly buff on pay day. I figure its a perfect advert for me before I canvas the estate. might even make myself a t shirt to look the part.


----------



## johnandjade

Sunday oh how I've missed you


----------



## Lyn W

Good Sunday afternoon/morning everyone, I'm having a lazy day but Lola's mvb is on the blink so trying to get myself into gear to go to Pets at Home to buy a new one. I wish I could send him out to get it himself - but would probably take a week then!


----------



## Lyn W

Sorry to have missed you Kirsty - hope all's well with you and Beastie.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Happy First Day of Spring, Cold Dark Room! I've bringing some cupcakes for the armadillos in celebration


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Happy First Day of Spring, Cold Dark Room! I've bringing some cupcakes for the armadillos in celebration




happy spring mommy!! no cupcakes for the snow leppard??


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope you all had a good weekend. another new day here on planet earth, wonder what challenges today will bring.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how's the writing coming on? I'm good thanks, have you seen our new pets?


Hi, John, yeah I've seen the degus.
Wonderful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Umm......I wouldn't use Wifey as a guinea pig - at least not without her full consent!!!
> 
> Didn't Prince ( or the Artist Formally known as Prince, or Squiggle, or whatever he calls himself these days) have a hit with a song called Purple Stain?


He was obviously culturing gram positive bacteria. 
Wifey got better, but has gone rather purple. 
True fact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John,
> No worries - not many outside of Wales would know!!


i'm in Morocco.
I knew.
So did Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one for mrs adam,aka wifey


Wifey likes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Howdy you guys! How are you?
> 
> It's Montys birthday tomorrow!
> 
> And I found the first dandelion flower in my garden of the year. Spud is going to be very happy about that.
> View attachment 166779
> 
> 
> Oh and I learnt a new skill in gymnastics! It is a roundoff back tuck (backflip)


More injuries ahead, i fear.
Hi, Spud! 
Hi, Monty! 
Hi, Spud's Mum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Is it more offensive than the Madonna version?


Can't be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Evening cold dark roomers! Haven't popped by in a while so thought I would say hello. How is everyone?


Hi, Kirsty, i'm great, hope you are too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY TO MY BEAUTIFUL DOGGY MONTY
> View attachment 166811


Lovely.
As usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Great to hear you are well. We're fine here, nothing new.


Hi, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's not " nasty computers " it's nasty empty Bud cans !


I agree.
H, Gramps, hope you're doing well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm still down sizing my life.
> I've gotten rid of 7 aquariums now. Here's a shot of Hugo in one of the fish ponds. His new home.
> I also sold two motorcycles.
> However, Kelly has purchased a new rabbit.


Hmmmmm.
Hi, Ed!
is this good or bad?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> ... And I'm back to 07/03/16.
> Took a trip back to the 4th/5th of December 2015 when Cheddar passed.
> 
> I didn't seem it then, but I really am thankful for all the support and kind words.


You're welcome.
But hi to Pip and Squeak!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello, you fabulous Cold Dark roomers I'm not on the forum as much these days, but just wanted to say a quick "hello" and remind you of how awesome I think you are!!!!
> 
> Now, I'm posting some poop clips from Parks and Rec, because they make me giggle far too much. Aren't you so glad I stopped by?


Hi, Chrissy!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Haha. We can take a selfie for the forum peeps


Yes, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 167303


Ha de ha!!!!!
Hi, Kathy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Midnight I ate/finished off the Chinese tiny shrimp-cashew-vegetable-brown rice mixture leftovers I had. It's completely gone now and I've got to come-up with something else for the rest of the day.


Hi, Ken!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm OFF today. And I have an interview on Wednesday for a full time job!


How are you Meech ?
You've not been around for nearly as long as me.
Hope you're okay.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi everyone, just popping in to say hi everyone.
Been very quiet here.
Some of you seem to have gone!!!
So hi to Bea if you are still lurking sometimes @Moozillion 
And how are you Delaney ??? @Yellow Turtle01 
and hoping you are well Shannon @stojanovski92113


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How are you Meech ?
> You've not been around for nearly as long as me.
> Hope you're okay.
> Good luck with everything.


I'm okay. I try to keep watch every now and again to make sure everyone is doing okay. It's just been a busy busy time. My gran is in the hospital after heart surgery on Monday so that and work and life just gets in the way  How are you and wifey and Tidgy?? I certainly miss your Trivia


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And where is Noel ? @AZtortMom 
Wibble ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a big hello to W!! @W Shaw 
And to Ewa @Pearly hope you are splendiferous. 
Hi to big Mike @mike taylor and to Barbara @wellington 
And Abdulla, how is your health now @AbdullaAli 
Really , really hoping everybody is fine and your torts and turtles too.
Miss you all. 
Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm okay. I try to keep watch every now and again to make sure everyone is doing okay. It's just been a busy busy time. My gran is in the hospital after heart surgery on Monday so that and work and life just gets in the way  How are you and wifey and Tidgy?? I certainly miss your Trivia


All our best wishes going out to you, your gran and the rest of the family. 
We're all super dooper here, thanks for asking. 
Trivia ? It was all terribly important stuff!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All our best wishes going out to you, your gran and the rest of the family.
> We're all super dooper here, thanks for asking.
> Trivia ? It was all terribly important stuff!!!!


Well I miss it! I quite enjoy stumping my coworkers with it. I miss you as well but I'm sure you know that


----------



## Pearly

Hi there CDR Residents! Chili morning here in TX.

took my kitty boy Maxi to the park yesterday. He loved the tall grass and all the flowers!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a big hello to W!! @W Shaw
> And to Ewa @Pearly hope you are splendiferous.
> Hi to big Mike @mike taylor and to Barbara @wellington
> And Abdulla, how is your health now @AbdullaAli
> Really , really hoping everybody is fine and your torts and turtles too.
> Miss you all.
> Adam


Adam???!!!!! Omg!!!! Have I missed you!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Pearly said:


> Hi there CDR Residents! Chili morning here in TX.
> View attachment 168167
> took my kitty boy Maxi to the park yesterday. He loved the tall grass and all the flowers!


He looks like it!!! Beautiful cat! I wish I could have one but I'm quite allergic :-(. I took buddy out for a couple mile walk yesterday and took a shower after. When I came back into the room I found him like this


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, John, yeah I've seen the degus.
> Wonderful.




mr adam!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well I miss it! I quite enjoy stumping my coworkers with it. I miss you as well but I'm sure you know that


ta, miss you all too, but mustn't allow myself to get caught up here again!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adam???!!!!! Omg!!!! Have I missed you!!!!!


Tis I !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Missed you, too, Ewa.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ta, miss you all too, but mustn't allow myself to get caught up here again!!!!


Why not? Think just about everybody in your Cold Dark Room would love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi there CDR Residents! Chili morning here in TX.
> View attachment 168167
> took my kitty boy Maxi to the park yesterday. He loved the tall grass and all the flowers!


Gorgeous cat.
Lovely flowers, too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> He looks like it!!! Beautiful cat! I wish I could have one but I'm quite allergic :-(. I took buddy out for a couple mile walk yesterday and took a shower after. When I came back into the room I found him like this
> View attachment 168168


Ha de ha!!!!
Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Why not? Think just about everybody in your Cold Dark Room would love it!


Yeah, but I love you all so much i'd spend all my time on here.
Again.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but I love you all so much i'd spend all my time on here.
> Again.


I still don't know how you found the door.....maybe you could vacation in here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam!!!


Mr John!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!!!!
> Lovely!


You'd think he worked hard or something


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I still don't know how you found the door.....maybe you could vacation in here?


Hide from wifey and save me going out to buy her a potato.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You'd think he worked hard or something


Or not...........


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hide from wifey and save me going out to buy her a potato.


I will personally send her a whole BUSHEL of potatoes


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!!!!!
> Hi, Kathy!!




Hi Adam!!!


----------



## johnandjade

nasty doctors for me, im still in pain 90% of the time so I'm going to see about an appointment with a surgeon again :/. hopefully they can just up the meds. on the plus side it means i can get jade from work as she works next door.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I will personally send her a whole BUSHEL of potatoes


Thanks.
That would save me a lot of bother.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam!!!


Hugs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nasty doctors for me, im still in pain 90% of the time so I'm going to see about an appointment with a surgeon again :/. hopefully they can just up the meds. on the plus side it means i can get jade from work as she works next door.


Oh, dear!!!!!
Hope things get fixed or else I'll have to operate on you myself. 
evil laugh.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> That would save me a lot of bother.


I aim to please


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> nasty doctors for me, im still in pain 90% of the time so I'm going to see about an appointment with a surgeon again :/. hopefully they can just up the meds. on the plus side it means i can get jade from work as she works next door.


I can help Adam! I'm quite familiar in an operating room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off again, catch up again in while.
All of you take care, please and have fun, too! 
(is it possible to do both ?)
love you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can help Adam! I'm quite familiar in an operating room


I'm not.
Could do with the help, but i have a pretty good idea of human anatomy and am very keen.
That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for Tidgy's bath.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for Tidgy's bath.


Earl has grown to love his bath


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!!!!!
> Hope things get fixed or else I'll have to operate on you myself.
> evil laugh.




up'd the meds . to go back to physio as well :/.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off again, catch up again in while.
> All of you take care, please and have fun, too!
> (is it possible to do both ?)
> love you all.




take care mr adam, love to wifey and tidgy as well


----------



## johnandjade

waiting for the prescription.. jades away to start the tea. chineese chicken curry  woohoo!!!


----------



## wellington

Hello, it's been quite a while. Been busy with enjoying the fairly mild winter and tiling my kitchen. Need to beat the weather before it gets too nice, cuz then I have to work on outside stuff  Between all the days and weekends already taken up. Almost feels like the summer is almost gone and it hasn't even started
Geez, it would be nice to have a summer where people aren't planning my time with graduations, weddings, wedding and baby showers, ugh. 
You men are lucky that at least the showers you don't have to attend Anyone else have their summer already getting filled beyond their control?


----------



## meech008

wellington said:


> Hello, it's been quite a while. Been busy with enjoying the fairly mild winter and tiling my kitchen. Need to beat the weather before it gets too nice, cuz then I have to work on outside stuff  Between all the days and weekends already taken up. Almost feels like the summer is almost gone and it hasn't even started
> Geez, it would be nice to have a summer where people aren't planning my time with graduations, weddings, wedding and baby showers, ugh.
> You men are lucky that at least the showers you don't have to attend Anyone else have their summer already getting filled beyond their control?


Yes!!! Oh my gosh. We have so many wedding this summer. Love is in the air. Mix that with work and trying to get our garden planted....no free time


----------



## spud's_mum

Urghhhh.
It's that time again... The decision on weather to do homework or not.


----------



## meech008

Better to do it!!! How much of a percentage is your homework on your grade?


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> Better to do it!!! How much of a percentage is your homework on your grade?


I Have no idea. 
I really don't get the point in homework. It just uses time that I could be sleeping.


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> I Have no idea.
> I really don't get the point in homework. It just uses time that I could be sleeping.


I never enjoyed it either honestly. I flat out refused to do it most of the time. Of course I suffered then but I know where you're coming from


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> I never enjoyed it either honestly. I flat out refused to do it most of the time. Of course I suffered then but I know where you're coming from


I don't do it for some lessons, it depends on the teacher


----------



## wellington

spudthetortoise said:


> I Have no idea.
> I really don't get the point in homework. It just uses time that I could be sleeping.


Sleeping waist your life away. You do enough sleeping when your dead. Don't waist living on sleep


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good day today.
One large issue has already been resolved.
Two more to go.
I actually came back for an egg question.
Take care.
Good luck on your test, John!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gorgeous cat.
> Lovely flowers, too!!!!


Thank you, the kitty boy is my 6 yr old Maine Coon named Maxi, and the flowers are Bluebonnets- Texas state flower. It's good to see you here again, Adam


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Urghhhh.
> It's that time again... The decision on weather to do homework or not.




im lucky enough to work a job i like doing and needs no qualifications... that being said I really wish I made the effort at school, it really does open so many doors in life that are now closed to me . i know it's a drag but it really is worth sticking at it


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Better to do it!!! How much of a percentage is your homework on your grade?




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I Have no idea.
> I really don't get the point in homework. It just uses time that I could be sleeping.




practice makes perfect


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I never enjoyed it either honestly. I flat out refused to do it most of the time. Of course I suffered then but I know where you're coming from




but you worked hard and look at what you achieved, totally rocked it and top of your game


----------



## johnandjade

wellington said:


> Sleeping waist your life away. You do enough sleeping when your dead. Don't waist living on sleep




sage advice


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good day today.
> One large issue has already been resolved.
> Two more to go.
> I actually came back for an egg question.
> Take care.
> Good luck on your test, John!




glad you overcoming the hurdles and had a good day . my instructor didn't allow me to sit test, I wasn't ready. thank you though


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Thank you, the kitty boy is my 6 yr old Maine Coon named Maxi, and the flowers are Bluebonnets- Texas state flower. It's good to see you here again, Adam




I'll second that! lovley looking puss in lovley surroundings


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! another doris day on a big ol' chunk of rock floating around the cosmos. flying solo today, my mates off to sit his driver theory test (4th attempt) fingers crossed!! 

hope we are all well and happy, lets go shine kick some bottom! 

let me see your war face...


----------



## johnandjade

lets go get some


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ken!!!!!


Hey ya buddy. I'm still waking up breathing! From what I understand, that's a positive thing. Spring is starting to act like spring in these parts so my bonsai bones are starting to act up. That's all good.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> I'll second that! lovley looking puss in lovley surroundings


Thanks John! Good morning from Texas


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> but you worked hard and look at what you achieved, totally rocked it and top of your game


You are too kind!! But it IS nice to be doing something I love to do.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Thanks John! Good morning from Texas




good morning


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> You are too kind!! But it IS nice to be doing something I love to do.




hey meech. hope you and mr ben are well


----------



## johnandjade

well the new meds seam to be helping. though i am a bit spaced out, probably shouldn't be driving:/. working OT today as well, only 6hrs to go!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> hey meech. hope you and mr ben are well


We're great  how about yourself? Meds making you loopy?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We're great  how about yourself? Meds making you loopy?



feeling like I've smoked something I shouldn't have lol. all good here thanks. how you getting on with work??


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> feeling like I've smoked something I shouldn't have lol. all good here thanks. how you getting on with work??


Not too bad! I don't work very much right now, but it's not so bad. It pays enough that the little bit I do work tides us over. Plus it gives me a chance to do some serious housekeeping that I've been neglecting.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Not too bad! I don't work very much right now, but it's not so bad. It pays enough that the little bit I do work tides us over. Plus it gives me a chance to do some serious housekeeping that I've been neglecting.




sounds like a happy medium. is mr ben been given the green light to go back to work?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a happy medium. is mr ben been given the green light to go back to work?


He was released for light duty two months ago but the shipyard didn't have light duty that met his restrictions so he's been home. His six month appointment is April 4th and that's usually when they release for full duty so fingers crossed!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Great to have you around.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but I love you all so much i'd spend all my time on here.
> Again.


Dear Adam, Wifey and Tidgy,


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> I'm okay. I try to keep watch every now and again to make sure everyone is doing okay. It's just been a busy busy time. My gran is in the hospital after heart surgery on Monday so that and work and life just gets in the way  How are you and wifey and Tidgy?? I certainly miss your Trivia


Hi Meech, sorry to have just heard about your grandmother being in hospital. Sincerely hope all went well. Please let me know how she is now, and good luck.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> Today I managed to pull a muscle in my thigh while doing gymnastics
> 
> How are you guys?


Hope you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, John.


Hi Ed. Long time no hear. How are you back there?

Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> feeling like I've smoked something I shouldn't have lol. all good here thanks. how you getting on with work??


Good evening John, hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John, hope you are well.




miss gillian!! how have you and oli been?


----------



## johnandjade

vodka time


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> miss gillian!! how have you and oli been?


Hi again! We are fine though the unstable weather conditions here are keeping us both (Oli and myself) indoors. 

How are you and what are you up to these days?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi again! We are fine though the unstable weather conditions here are keeping us both (Oli and myself) indoors.
> 
> How are you and what are you up to these days?




boo . more sand storms? we have 2 pet degus now  , and perhaps more on the way! we think a he might be a she and expecting. 

how about you??


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> boo . more sand storms? we have 2 pet degus now  , and perhaps more on the way! we think a he might be a she and expecting.
> 
> how about you??


Yes, more horrible sandstorms coming from The Gulf. Only if there was.....PETROL coming along with those sandstorms! After that rain began............ UGH (though this place needs water which is scarce.)


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, more horrible sandstorms coming from The Gulf. Only if there was.....PETROL coming along with those sandstorms! After that rain began............ UGH (though this place needs water which is scarce.)




 perhaps get some glue and paper... start selling sandpaper 

must be fustrating


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> perhaps get some glue and paper... start selling sandpaper
> 
> must be fustrating


Good idea! That would help me make some money instead of being jobless. Oh, you bet it is frustrating, boring you name it. But Summer (my LOVE) is quite near as we have NO Spring/Autumn here in this desert climate. I LOVE Summer no matter how hot it gets. Imagine in July/August temp. reaches 45-50 degrees C!!


----------



## johnandjade

ahh finally home . just enough time to give fido a some scratches before he goes to bed. baldricks burning off some energy running in his ball, hamish enjoying some treats. 

now for me, boots of.. dinner in the micro and drink poured


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good idea! That would help me make some money instead of being jobless. Oh, you bet it is frustrating, boring you name it. But Summer (my LOVE) is quite near as we have NO Spring/Autumn here in this desert climate. I LOVE Summer no matter how hot it gets. Imagine in July/August temp. reaches 45-50 degrees C!!




wayhey!! . not long to go. gosh thats hot!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! . not long to go. gosh thats hot!!


Extremely HOT! But I do not mind it. Actually, I love it so long as the sun is not striking in my HEAD!  I do not ever remember having used the A/Cs during Summer. A fan is more than enough for me, imagine.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Extremely HOT! But I do not mind it. Actually, I love it so long as the sun is not striking in my HEAD!  I do not ever remember having used the A/Cs during Summer. A fan is more than enough for me, imagine.




if it gets above freezing here its classed as hot! lol


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Extremely HOT! But I do not mind it. Actually, I love it so long as the sun is not striking in my HEAD!  I do not ever remember having used the A/Cs during Summer. A fan is more than enough for me, imagine.


Could you put up with that heat John? I wonder.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Meech, sorry to have just heard about your grandmother being in hospital. Sincerely hope all went well. Please let me know how she is now, and good luck.


Thank you Gillian! She's doing fairly well. She's been moved into a regular room now out of the ICU so that's great


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Could you put up with that heat John? I wonder.




i do like the heat but I'd probably explode in that lol


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you Gillian! She's doing fairly well. She's been moved into a regular room now out of the ICU so that's great




go granny!! glad things are looking up


----------



## johnandjade

quick trip to my mates house to drop of leather cleaning wipes for him to pass on to his friend ... with of course one of my cards


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to say hi everyone.
> Been very quiet here.
> Some of you seem to have gone!!!
> So hi to Bea if you are still lurking sometimes @Moozillion
> And how are you Delaney ??? @Yellow Turtle01
> and hoping you are well Shannon @stojanovski92113


Hi, Adam!!!!! 
I'm not on the forum all that much these days, with the exception of the section on water turtles. 

Still love you all bunches, but with my retirement came a lot of issues to be addressed. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. Long time no hear. How are you back there?
> 
> Hope all is well.


Even with all the crap going on, I still can't totally quit this place!
I'm headed back up to Georgia in about 24 hours. Driving again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm leaving Suki with the wife.
It's not a nice place to be right now...


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm leaving Suki with the wife.
> It's not a nice place to be right now...




aww wee suki  , such a cute face . keep on keeping on mr ed, i know you're not a big drinker but if I could, i'd take you for a few beers. keep your head up, thoughts are with you


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room. only had 5hrs sleep and off for another 11hr shift:/. at least i'm on time and feeling fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Gone again.
I'll be back in a few days.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

@johnandjade are you stil going to the uni tonight for the tortoise event?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> @johnandjade are you stil going to the uni tonight for the tortoise event?




i was just about to send you a msg, unfortunately I wasn't able to get time off work


----------



## johnandjade

guess what idiot slammed his finger in a tailgate:/


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> i was just about to send you a msg, unfortunately I wasn't able to get time off work


Noooo! I will take pictures for you and tell you about it tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Noooo! I will take pictures for you and tell you about it tomorrow




please do  i was looking forward to it but just to busy at work to sneak away. hope you enjoy it


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i do like the heat but I'd probably explode in that lol


Wow! How about coming here in June/Jul/August and giving it a try?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! How about coming here in June/Jul/August and giving it a try?




I haven't had a holiday in around 15yrs


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> feeling like I've smoked something I shouldn't have lol. all good here thanks. how you getting on with work??


Do you have any spare?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm okay. I try to keep watch every now and again to make sure everyone is doing okay. It's just been a busy busy time. My gran is in the hospital after heart surgery on Monday so that and work and life just gets in the way  How are you and wifey and Tidgy?? I certainly miss your Trivia


So sorry to hear that meech but sending her all good wishes for a speedy recovery. Hope you and Ben are doing OK too.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hi there CDR Residents! Chili morning here in TX.
> View attachment 168167
> took my kitty boy Maxi to the park yesterday. He loved the tall grass and all the flowers!


What a gorgeous Pic!
Hi Ewa hope you are well!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> He looks like it!!! Beautiful cat! I wish I could have one but I'm quite allergic :-(. I took buddy out for a couple mile walk yesterday and took a shower after. When I came back into the room I found him like this
> View attachment 168168


Buddy obviously loves his creature comforts.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ta, miss you all too, but mustn't allow myself to get caught up here again!!!!


What about if we give the CDR a good clean and get rid of all the cobwebs?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!!!!!
> Hope things get fixed or else I'll have to operate on you myself.
> evil laugh.


Didn't know you were a handy man!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Do you have any spare?




miss womblyn!!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I can help Adam! I'm quite familiar in an operating room


Not sure its ethical to be familiar with anyone in the OR!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss womblyn!!


Hi John - just reading about your docs visit - hope the new meds do the trick!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I Have no idea.
> I really don't get the point in homework. It just uses time that I could be sleeping.





meech008 said:


> I never enjoyed it either honestly. I flat out refused to do it most of the time. Of course I suffered then but I know where you're coming from


I don't like it either!! Had lots to do lately


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good day today.
> One large issue has already been resolved.
> Two more to go.
> I actually came back for an egg question.
> Take care.
> Good luck on your test, John!


Good news Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im lucky enough to work a job i like doing and needs no qualifications... that being said I really wish I made the effort at school, it really does open so many doors in life that are now closed to me . i know it's a drag but it really is worth sticking at it


Good advice - Hindsight is a wonderful thing John but you seem to be doing OK for yourself now!


----------



## Lyn W

Another of my fav bands - but what a waste of talent Jim boy!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a happy medium. is mr ben been given the green light to go back to work?


I went to see a happy medium once - she was useless but overjoyed I was paying her good money to talk nonsense.


----------



## spud's_mum

What are you guys up to?
I learnt a new skill today 
I learnt standing back tuck 
(Standing backflip)
And I improved my free cartwheels(no handed cartwheels) so I don't need a long run up, I can do it from a step 
My abs and arms are already hurting so I'm not looking forward to tomorrow but I'm happy that I finally did it


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> guess what idiot slammed his finger in a tailgate:/


Oh no!! Not your bad hand ? Or maybe it would be worse if it was your good hand, whichever hope you're OK.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> What are you guys up to?
> I learnt a new skill today
> I learnt standing back tuck
> (Standing backflip)
> And I improved my free cartwheels(no handed cartwheels) so I don't need a long run up, I can do it from a step
> My abs and arms are already hurting so I'm not looking forward to tomorrow but I'm happy that I finally did it


Well done you!
No pain no gain!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Spuds mum!
I've been busy with work.
Not all bad though - was caving last week and canoeing today!
Looking forward to the hols though!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Still waiting for the weather to cheer up enough to paint Spud's outdoor enclosure. 
Not a clear picture but his seed mix is coming along nicely


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - just reading about your docs visit - hope the new meds do the trick!




they are . how have you been?


----------



## johnandjade

a late good mornooning to you all. no overtime tonight i have to leave my placement and go run base for the last couple hrs as the gaffa there is leaving early. hope everyone is well


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, got paid early


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

ordered pressure washer and polisher :0 , next to canvas the area!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Spuds mum!
> I've been busy with work.
> Not all bad though - was caving last week and canoeing today!
> Looking forward to the hols though!!


Wow! What an exciting life, Lyn.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, got paid early


Lucky Duck


----------



## Prairie Mom

spudthetortoise said:


> Still waiting for the weather to cheer up enough to paint Spud's outdoor enclosure.
> Not a clear picture but his seed mix is coming along nicely
> View attachment 168364


Looks awesome!


----------



## spud's_mum

Prairie Mom said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks 
I need to go and cover them before the frost gets them!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys!

Very sore today.
Not from gymnastics, but from trampolining I think. I learnt a new skill (ball out).
My friend and I both had the same strain so I'm pretty sure it was trampolining but I also have an ache in my neck. Oh well, I'm sure I'll be ok soon. No pain no gain I suppose.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning!


----------



## meech008

Morning all! We had a bit of a scare with buddy last night. He managed to injure his leg pretty good and refused to put weight on it for about 12 hours. So our sweet boy had a vet visit today.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning all! We had a bit of a scare with buddy last night. He managed to injure his leg pretty good and refused to put weight on it for about 12 hours. So our sweet boy had a vet visit today.




how is he??


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I haven't had a holiday in around 15yrs


You'll be most welcome by OLI and me. I'll teach you some.......*ARABIC*!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning all! We had a bit of a scare with buddy last night. He managed to injure his leg pretty good and refused to put weight on it for about 12 hours. So our sweet boy had a vet visit today.


Sorry to hear that Meech, and hope he is now better.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Gone again.
> I'll be back in a few days.


Will be glad to hear from you.

Take care.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how is he??


He's doing okay! I meant to say HAS not had haha! He did have one about an hour ago and the vet said it was mostly a strain. They couldn't see anything on X-rays. He also got a new flea medication to help with his flea allergy!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> You'll be most welcome by OLI and me. I'll teach you some.......*ARABIC*!




.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! it's the weekend woohoo!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed
@ZEROPILOT 
Are you ok ?
Are my e-mails getting through to you ?
Sent you a PM and another e-mail.


----------



## johnandjade

work all done. now to lock the door till Monday


----------



## johnandjade

jade is ruff, was at a party with my mum last night! I'm just about to clean out the degus... need to pup proof the cage as well just in case. fido is due a bath and a re- vamp as well for summer, im thinking a ' balcony' and a patio area  

perfect Saturday afternoon, jades sleeping and i get to play ace ventura


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

tidy degus


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Morning all! We had a bit of a scare with buddy last night. He managed to injure his leg pretty good and refused to put weight on it for about 12 hours. So our sweet boy had a vet visit today.


Has he been trampolining with Spud's mum?
Hope it was nothing serious and he's feeling better now.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Wow! What an exciting life, Lyn.


It's all part of our outdoor activities so all in a day's work but I love it!
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed
> @ZEROPILOT
> Are you ok ?
> Are my e-mails getting through to you ?
> Sent you a PM and another e-mail.


Hi Adam. Ed's away at his Mums taking care of things for a few days, not sure when he's back but sure he'll be pleased to hear from you.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tidy degus
> View attachment 168528


Wow that's a Degu palace!!
They'll love all that space!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! it's the weekend woohoo!!!


Happy Easter weekend to you John and all CDR readers!
Since I was last on here on Weds I've been ill with a dreaded lurgy.
Nasty cough and flu symptoms it's been trying to get its claws into me for about a week but ignored it, so true to form I'm ill at the start of the hols again. Feeling much better in myself today, just need to give this cough the heave ho.
The laptop and myself suffering from viruses lately. I'd rather have the cough than the pop up virus though - you never know what's going to pop up where!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Has he been trampolining with Spud's mum?
> Hope it was nothing serious and he's feeling better now.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's a Degu palace!!
> They'll love all that space!!




might be babies soon!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy Easter weekend to you John and all CDR readers!
> Since I was last on here on Weds I've been ill with a dreaded lurgy.
> Nasty cough and flu symptoms it's been trying to get its claws into me for about a week but ignored it, so true to form I'm ill at the start of the hols again. Feeling much better in myself today, just need to give this cough the heave ho.
> The laptop and myself suffering from viruses lately. I'd rather have the cough than the pop up virus though - you never know what's going to pop up where!





missing your puns and music miss womblyn!! just as long as you ok and nasty neighbors are behaving? 


.... there coming to take me away, oh my!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> might be babies soon!!


God help you then!!!
They breed like.......em.......well degus!!
You and Jade will have to move into the cage and give them the run of the flat!!


----------



## johnandjade

only kind of easter related joke i can think....


remember there is nothing wrong with drinking an smoking.... even jesus had his vices...,,,

... well, he was a carpenter


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> missing your puns and music miss womblyn!! just as long as you ok and nasty neighbors are behaving?
> 
> 
> .... there coming to take me away, oh my!


.
Thanks John, Will be back on form asap hopefully.
All quiet on the western front with the nfh (neighbours from hell) at the moment.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> God help you then!!!
> They breed like.......em.......well degus!!
> You and Jade will have to move into the cage and give them the run of the flat!!




we all ready have a game plan and ready to separate.. able to house all comfortably. unfortunately for baldrick he'll be 'getting fixed'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .
> Thanks John, Will be back on form asap hopefully.
> All quiet on the western front with the nfh (neighbours from hell) at the moment.




glad to hear. hows the family??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only kind of easter related joke i can think....
> 
> 
> remember there is nothing wrong with drinking an smoking.... even jesus had his vices...,,,
> 
> ... well, he was a carpenter


Have you and the Easter Bunny got Jade a nice choccie Egg for tomorrow?
I personally don't think Easter Eggs are all they are cracked up to be!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we all ready have a game plan and ready to separate.. able to house all comfortably. unfortunately for baldrick he'll be 'getting fixed'


Poor baldrick
You'll either have to shorten his name to Drick or lengthen it to Nobaldick!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. hows the family??


Not seen them for a few weeks but all good thanks John.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have you and the Easter Bunny got Jade a nice choccie Egg for tomorrow?
> I personally don't think Easter Eggs are all they are cracked up to be!




nae, though I might scramble for one in the morning... joke for a yolk


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Poor baldrick
> You'll either have to shorten his name to Drick or lengthen it to Nobaldick!




or 'no balls drick' ... ohh oh!!! quincey md... **** van dyke


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not seen them for a few weeks but all good thanks John.




no lunch visits?? did your cooking scare em off


----------



## johnandjade

i do now call hamish 'him-ish'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> no lunch visits?? did your cooking scare em off


I never cook for them...........they wouldn't risk it!
They just invite me and I take the dessert or wine or choccies etc as a thank you!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I never cook for them...........they wouldn't risk it!
> They just invite me and I take the dessert or wine or choccies etc as a thank you!!




a black belt in cooking....


one 'chop' and your dead


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> tidy degus
> View attachment 168528


They look very happy in that great cage!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Has he been trampolining with Spud's mum?
> Hope it was nothing serious and he's feeling better now.


He was being silly in the yard and twisted his leg. I worried about a torn ligament but the vet said it was just a sprain  he's doing well and I managed to renew his heart worm and flea and tick meds while I was there. How is Lola?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Happy Easter weekend to you John and all CDR readers!
> Since I was last on here on Weds I've been ill with a dreaded lurgy.
> Nasty cough and flu symptoms it's been trying to get its claws into me for about a week but ignored it, so true to form I'm ill at the start of the hols again. Feeling much better in myself today, just need to give this cough the heave ho.
> The laptop and myself suffering from viruses lately. I'd rather have the cough than the pop up virus though - you never know what's going to pop up where!


Are you feeling better today?? Take some vitamin C!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> tidy degus
> View attachment 168528




Are they loving the space??


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> He was being silly in the yard and twisted his leg. I worried about a torn ligament but the vet said it was just a sprain  he's doing well and I managed to renew his heart worm and flea and tick meds while I was there. How is Lola?


Hi meech sorry I missed you fell asleep on the sofa. Done a lot of that the last few days on account of being worn out from coughing in the nights which wakes me - if I use any more pillows to prop me up I may as well go to sleep standing!! I am feeling less achy and whoozy though and Lola is doing well too thanks. He hasn't surfaced yet today - don't think he put his clock forward an hour to BST last night. Pleased to hear Buddy is on the mend. Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Are they loving the space??




they are  lots of fun to watch


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all and happy easter!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed
> @ZEROPILOT
> Are you ok ?
> Are my e-mails getting through to you ?
> Sent you a PM and another e-mail.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Nice to know you're around and hope you are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all and happy easter!


Happy Easter!


----------



## spud's_mum

rainbow


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 168669
> rainbow


Lovely!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, hope the weekend was a good one. no day off for me  got another guy working with me today as well, let's se how it goes... not expecting anything great:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I have gotten a few Emails.
I just didn't respond to them all right away.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've decided to keep my four Redfoot for now.
The fellow that wanted them didn't get back to me when he said he would, so, I'm using that as an excuse to keep them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did you take your driving test, john?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed
> @ZEROPILOT
> Are you ok ?
> Are my e-mails getting through to you ?
> Sent you a PM and another e-mail.


Yes. I got a few from several of my treasured friends here and didn't respond to most of them because of the mood I was in.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you take your driving test, john?




wasn't allowed to sit it, need more practice


----------



## johnandjade

well none of my 2 guys showed up for work today:/ flying solo again.


----------



## johnandjade

well i hit my target for today and left early. normally I would get a head start for tomorrow but if the guys can't be bothered to come in today i sure ain't giving them an easy shift tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

jades made chilli and got me beer. I really couldn't have worked that hard today, my hands are actually spotless for a change! not bad for a Monday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> jades made chilli and got me beer. I really couldn't have worked that hard today, my hands are actually spotless for a change! not bad for a Monday


ever had chilli with beer IN it?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> ever had chilli with beer IN it?



I haven't! Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wasn't allowed to sit it, need more practice


UK drivers are safe for a little while longer!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening or early good morning. My cough is keeping me awake so thought I'd pop in.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Good evening or early good morning. My cough is keeping me awake so thought I'd pop in.




Do you have Vick's? Or any mentholated cream? 
Put it on your feet with socks on! It helps night coughs!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> ever had chilli with beer IN it?




sounds like a winning combination!! I'll have to ask jade to do it next time


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good evening or early good morning. My cough is keeping me awake so thought I'd pop in.




 tried some honey, honey?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! problems to solve today, my placement now knows that neither i nor my mate have a license :/ , so I suggested pulling in another body to do the driving... they don't want 3 bodies. 

so... solution is leave a driver and my mate in there, however they want me. and of course my boss wants me out of there to work my magic else where. 

I think it justifies a mc d's for breakfast


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I haven't! Do you have a recipe?


No. It always comes out a little different. I use both ground beef and ground sausage in mine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning John.
4:37 am here.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John.
> 4:37 am here.


 

morning ed, how are you today? just gone 11am here, and neither of the 2guys showed for work again!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Do you have Vick's? Or any mentholated cream?
> Put it on your feet with socks on! It helps night coughs!


I will try that tonight...thank you for the tip.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tried some honey, honey?


I may just go straight for the brandy tonight!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I may just go straight for the brandy tonight!!




wayhey!!


----------



## johnandjade

to work overtime or not :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I haven't gotten any overtime since the last hurricane blew through here. (I'm on the Emergency Response Team.)
Not a bad deal. I got time and a half. Plus the Blue Cross paid us as well. 
I live near enough to the beach that I was in an evacuation zone and the power was out. I would have come in for free.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Do you have Vick's? Or any mentholated cream?
> Put it on your feet with socks on! It helps night coughs!


I concur!!!! Works like a charm and I adore the way it smells.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Good evening or early good morning. My cough is keeping me awake so thought I'd pop in.


Have you been to the doctor dear? Also, I know when I have a bad cough or am really congested I love a hot shower. On the same "Vicks" note, I also use these delightful homemade shower tablets. They don't take very long to make and I'm always glad I have them when I'm feeling poorly. You just throw them into the shower and they melt while you're in there mixing the menthol in with the steam. 

Ingredients
1 cup of cornstarch
5 table spoons of Vicks (Can use baby Vicks for a more gentle smell)
½ cup of Baking Soda
Add a teaspoon of water as your see fit. (I did 3)
Mold tray (ice cube, chocolate)
Instructions

To Make the Shower Tablets
Place corn starch in a bowl, add the Vicks and mix it around until well combined. (This will be strong smelling so maybe wear gloves if your sensitive or open a window.)
Now add the baking soda and mix well. (IF you find you need more moisture add a tsp at a time use care not to over do it though,or tablets won't form right.)
Put the mixture into your ice cube tray to other molding tray, and freeze it for a few hours.
Take out and pop out of the molds.
Store the homemade Vicks Shower Tablets in small airtight jars


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Woke up a little late today but have a fun day planner  going to our local garden center to pick out several veggie plants! We're going to have tomato, cucumber, pepper, green bean, potatoes, and strawberry plants this year! We usually have a full garden but I can't handle the tiller we have and were worried it could hurt bens shoulder this year so we're doing planters. I'm also going to see if they have a bigger container for my aloe plant.


----------



## johnandjade

decided against overtime, i did however get a start on tomorrows work as I'm guessing i'll be on my jack jones again. one of my guys isn't answering his phone, the other said he was going for a sickline at doctors today. 

BEER TIME


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been drinking Yuengling Beer now that i have reason to start drinking.
Ever tried it?
It's pretty good stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been drinking Yuengling Beer now that i have reason to start drinking.
> Ever tried it?
> It's pretty good stuff.




I haven't, but i take my drink like a take my women... if its wet i'll give it a go! 

you holding up ok mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Better than I ever imagined. Thanks.
you?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Better than I ever imagined. Thanks.
> you?




 I'm good thanks, do have a wee sore finger though... I slammed it in a tailgate. DOH!!


----------



## johnandjade

think it might just start raining soon ??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Crappy weather here, too. about 86 degrees and humid.
Tortoises love it, I'm sure!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Crappy weather here, too. about 86 degrees and humid.
> Tortoises love it, I'm sure!




I can't complain, our temps been around 40F ... thats t shirt weather here!


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been drinking Yuengling Beer now that i have reason to start drinking.
> Ever tried it?
> It's pretty good stuff.


I cut my teeth on Yuengling  I love it


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I cut my teeth on Yuengling  I love it




um... I think you may have been drinking it wrong


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> um... I think you may have been drinking it wrong


What you don't chew your beer?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> What you don't chew your beer?




only in the morning when I forget to sive the cigarette butts out


----------



## johnandjade

work issue hopefully resolved. called the boss, told him the situation.. so as of Thursday it should be me plus a driver who i can train up. asked for my mate to be pulled out of there :/


----------



## johnandjade

i found out why mr adam hasn't been around much... he's been busy working


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Have you been to the doctor dear? Also, I know when I have a bad cough or am really congested I love a hot shower. On the same "Vicks" note, I also use these delightful homemade shower tablets. They don't take very long to make and I'm always glad I have them when I'm feeling poorly. You just throw them into the shower and they melt while you're in there mixing the menthol in with the steam.
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 cup of cornstarch
> 5 table spoons of Vicks (Can use baby Vicks for a more gentle smell)
> ½ cup of Baking Soda
> Add a teaspoon of water as your see fit. (I did 3)
> Mold tray (ice cube, chocolate)
> Instructions
> 
> To Make the Shower Tablets
> Place corn starch in a bowl, add the Vicks and mix it around until well combined. (This will be strong smelling so maybe wear gloves if your sensitive or open a window.)
> Now add the baking soda and mix well. (IF you find you need more moisture add a tsp at a time use care not to over do it though,or tablets won't form right.)
> Put the mixture into your ice cube tray to other molding tray, and freeze it for a few hours.
> Take out and pop out of the molds.
> Store the homemade Vicks Shower Tablets in small airtight jars


Thanks meech - looks a bit too much like cooking for me though!!
No not been to docs - think its the sort of thing that just has to run its course. I'm dosing myself up with paracetamol etc but not feeling too bad in myself except for being tired all the time, good job I'm on holidays and can just nod off on the sofa when I feel like it. There' s a lot of it about at the moment - not had many really cold spells to kill off the bugs.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only in the morning when I forget to sive the cigarette butts out


Ughhh!!! That almost made me retch!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ughhh!!! That almost made me retch!!!




it's happened a few times


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i found out why mr adam hasn't been around much... he's been busy working
> View attachment 168836


Ahh!! That explains his absence.
He left 'Cold Dark Rooms' off that list there
Will have to add this to the playlist for him John


----------



## johnandjade

boom!! work issue solved, i do feel bad having to pull my mate out this placement but needs must, bigger picture as the saying goes. as of tomorrow I'm getting a guy who can't valet but can drive legally and in line with contract. just means i get another chance to prove my self


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Ahh!! That explains his absence.
> He left 'Cold Dark Rooms' off that list there
> Will have to add this to the playlist for him John




done


----------



## johnandjade

chilli and cheese  with beer, though in a can


----------



## johnandjade

food for thought... why do people believe that aliens traveled to earth then crashed?!! 

so they can brake the laws of physics, invented an interstellar craft... came to earth but forgot how to park and never had a seatbelt on? hmmm


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> food for thought... why do people believe that aliens traveled to earth then crashed?!!
> 
> so they can brake the laws of physics, invented an interstellar craft... came to earth but forgot how to park and never had a seatbelt on? hmmm


John 
How do you know they never had a seatbelt ? ( So did you peak at them ).


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> How do you know they never had a seatbelt ? ( So did you peak at them ).




I think ET's finger was so swollen and glowing because he was trying to 'phone home' on a pay phone and pressed the buttons to much. 

how are you gramps? bud time here


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I think ET's finger was so swollen and glowing because he was trying to 'phone home' on a pay phone and pressed the buttons to much.
> 
> how are you gramps? bud time here


It's still coffee time here , fixing tort food , it's a 2 hour job !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's still coffee time here , fixing tort food , it's a 2 hour job !




wow! definitely coffee needed for that task.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! running late but feeling great


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I see that the truck says "windows and doors".
But, what exactly is joinery?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see that the truck says "windows and doors".
> But, what exactly is joinery?




morning ed . it's carpenters. how are you today? my new worker showed up, on time and a can do attitude! result


----------



## johnandjade

well that went quite well. young lads got potential! now I'm off for a couple hrs overtime at base :/


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks for sharing so much and for doing so much to keep this great thread going, John.
You're a good man.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wasn't allowed to sit it, need more practice


Good luck John.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say


----------



## Lyn W

You've earned it, John!!
Iechyd da!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say


Hi Gillian hope all's well with you and Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> food for thought... why do people believe that aliens traveled to earth then crashed?!!
> 
> so they can brake the laws of physics, invented an interstellar craft... came to earth but forgot how to park and never had a seatbelt on? hmmm


They could be like me on skates. I can travel in a straight line but can't stop so have to crash into the barriers at the ends and sides of the rink - not very graceful, especially when I almost go over the top!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for sharing so much and for doing so much to keep this great thread going, John.
> You're a good man.




you to sir


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good luck John.




fankooo miss gillian


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They could be like me on skates. I can travel in a straight line but can't stop so have to crash into the barriers at the ends and sides of the rink - not very graceful, especially when I almost go over the top!!




I haven't been skating in years! well apart from the cold mornings, then its unintentionally:/


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room. it's a new dawn, it's a new day.... and I'm feeling good! today's job is to spend some one on one time training up my new guy, shouldn't take too long as he's 80% there and only worked 3 weeks. lads got a great attitude and seams hungry for it, which is half the battle. lets go do this!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Morning John, hope the apprentice is living up to expectations.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John, hope the apprentice is living up to expectations.



good morning, how are you today? feeling better I hope. I have the docs tomorrow for blood tests, they think I might be anemic? diabetes test as well, happy days lol 

the apreciate is doing well


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good morning, how are you today? feeling better I hope. I have the docs tomorrow for blood tests, they think I might be anemic? diabetes test as well, happy days lol
> 
> the apreciate is doing well


Anemia isn't too big of a thing at least  just iron supplements. Why do they think you have diabetes??


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone!! Hope everyone is doing well  Ben and I have an eye appointment this afternoon, finally going to get back into contacts!


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!! Hope everyone is doing well  Ben and I have an eye appointment this afternoon, finally going to get back into contacts!



I need to get in gear and make an appointment; I think I'm on my last box of contacts.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Anemia isn't too big of a thing at least  just iron supplements. Why do they think you have diabetes??




i've been loosing blood out of places I shouldn't and getting dizzy and faint feeling spells for a few months :/. diabetes runs in family. it's probably me just doing too much but doc wants to play vampire to be sure


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!! its a beautiful evening here


----------



## johnandjade

re directed off the sidewalk by police... so I didn't contaminate the pool of blood at side of the road. probably yet another stabbing :/


----------



## johnandjade

the sun has got his hat on . jade reminded me i have to fast from 2000hrs  to the fridge i go!!! bring on the binge session


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, takeaway  both fido and i are going for a bath, though not together lol. jade got a load of toys for the degus so that's tonights fun


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, takeaway  both fido and i are going for a bath, though not together lol. jade got a load of toys for the degus so that's tonights fun


Don't forget your toys ! ( Buds )


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i've been loosing blood out of places I shouldn't and getting dizzy and faint feeling spells for a few months :/. diabetes runs in family. it's probably me just doing too much but doc wants to play vampire to be sure


Hope its all Ok John, I've just taken out shares in Budweiser so don't let me down by having to cut down and reduce their profits!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> re directed off the sidewalk by police... so I didn't contaminate the pool of blood at side of the road. probably yet another stabbing :/


Not much you can say about that really - just hope the bloke who's lost it is OK.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! wet and cold day here  my mums running me into work after my appointment... definitely mc d's for breakfast! hungry boy!! hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> re directed off the sidewalk by police... so I didn't contaminate the pool of blood at side of the road. probably yet another stabbing :/


Stabbing? That's barbaric. You people need more guns!


----------



## spud's_mum

Just cleaned spud out... replaced his substrate and cleaned his leaves and bowl. Now I have to clean the girls out and hopefully finish Spud's outdoor enclosure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Just cleaned spud out... replaced his substrate and cleaned his leaves and bowl. Now I have to clean the girls out and hopefully finish Spud's outdoor enclosure.


Not fun. It takes longer to clean than it takes for them to make it dirty again?


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not fun. It takes longer to clean than it takes for them to make it dirty again?


Yeah, and don't even get me started on the cleaning afterwards... Peat all over the floor


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Stabbing? That's barbaric. You people need more guns!




how are you today mr ed?


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I need to get in gear and make an appointment; I think I'm on my last box of contacts.


I couldn't afford them while I was in school so I went a whole year without them! I missed them every time I went to the range, went swimming, and any time I worked out because you just can't keep glasses on a sweaty face. I use acuvue oasyis, what do you use?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i've been loosing blood out of places I shouldn't and getting dizzy and faint feeling spells for a few months :/. diabetes runs in family. it's probably me just doing too much but doc wants to play vampire to be sure


Oh goodness. That must be a scary feeling. I hope you don't have it! And slow down Sir!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how are you today mr ed?


Fine. Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Oh goodness. That must be a scary feeling. I hope you don't have it! And slow down Sir!




i have a day off tomorrow  first Saturday off in 5 weeks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Enjoy your Saturday!
I'm going out with my brother tonight for chicken wings and beer.
The NEW Ed is a drinking man....Until the old Ed returns. (IF he ever returns.)


----------



## spud's_mum

Just spent my money on some over priced tortoise bits. 
Spuds heater ceramic heater broke so I got a new one and his nutroball turned brown and started to smell. It was in date so I don't know why that happened. Anyway, I got a different one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cool


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Has anyone heard from Delaney?
Yellowturtle01
One of our coolest members.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Enjoy your Saturday!
> I'm going out with my brother tonight for chicken wings and beer.
> The NEW Ed is a drinking man....Until the old Ed returns. (IF he ever returns.)



sounds like a perfect night! enjoy sir, forget the world for a night and 'free the badger'


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone heard from Delaney?
> Yellowturtle01
> One of our coolest members.




been no posts in here


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a perfect night! enjoy sir, forget the world for a night and 'free the badger'


Just don't forget today is April fool's Day ! Good luck . And drink a Bud for me !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just don't forget today is April fool's Day ! Good luck . And drink a Bud for me !



I'll have a few for you gramps . just going on 1920hrs here, cut of for pranks here is 1200. thankfully I survived


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Damn.
That was a waste of an April fools day!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Enjoy your Saturday!
> I'm going out with my brother tonight for chicken wings and beer.
> The NEW Ed is a drinking man....Until the old Ed returns. (IF he ever returns.)




Pace yourself, your probably out of practice


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Pace yourself, your probably out of practice


Yes. And it shows.


----------



## jaizei

meech008 said:


> I couldn't afford them while I was in school so I went a whole year without them! I missed them every time I went to the range, went swimming, and any time I worked out because you just can't keep glasses on a sweaty face. I use acuvue oasyis, what do you use?



I think they're Acuvue moist. No complaints. Like new eyeballs every morning.


----------



## meech008

jaizei said:


> I think they're Acuvue moist. No complaints. Like new eyeballs every morning.


I love that feeling! I used to use acuvue advanced(?) I think? And I had to use those drops every few hours. With my new ones I haven't had a problem for like 3 years. And they stay fresher for longer too, like a new pair or contacts for at least 4 weeks. Excellent.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! no work today woohoo!!!


----------



## johnandjade

so naturally as life goes, not getting my licence has bit me in the bottom. my boss called to say we got an offer of work in england... and that would have been my opertunity to get another step up the ladder. and of course money (or lack of) has put the brakes on more lessons and re booking test . 


but i WILL get there, its just a hiccup.


----------



## johnandjade

buggsy malone on tv


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a perfect night! enjoy sir, forget the world for a night and 'free the badger'


Just don't get it tattoed across your butt!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so naturally as life goes, not getting my licence has bit me in the bottom. my boss called to say we got an offer of work in england... and that would have been my opertunity to get another step up the ladder. and of course money (or lack of) has put the brakes on more lessons and re booking test .
> 
> 
> but i WILL get there, its just a hiccup.


If I lived closer I'd take you out for some driving practice - I like to live dangerously!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! no work today woohoo!!!


Hi John - enjoy your rare day off!
Hope all went well at the docs the other day.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just don't get it tattoed across your butt!!!!!




or do


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> If I lived closer I'd take you out for some driving practice - I like to live dangerously!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - enjoy your rare day off!
> Hope all went well at the docs the other day.




a week till results. today's plan in a spring clean at home. hows miss womblyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a week till results. today's plan in a spring clean at home. hows miss womblyn?


Hi John still coughing but feeling better thanks, Just keep falling asleep if I sit still too long - probably a weeks worth of disturbed nights catching up with me. Can't believe I've been ill for the first week of my hols - I have so many jobs to do but not much energy. I'm very good using my holidays to be ill rather than have to take sick days!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John still coughing but feeling better thanks, Just keep falling asleep if I sit still too long - probably a weeks worth of disturbed nights catching up with me. Can't believe I've been ill for the first week of my hols - I have so many jobs to do but not much energy. I'm very good using my holidays to be ill rather than have to take sick days!!!




sods law ain't it. look on the bright side, sick days to use at your disposal.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> a week till results. today's plan in a spring clean at home. hows miss womblyn?


I'm spring cleaning today too!!! Nothing like a rainy day to do it in haha


----------



## meech008

Good morning (or afternoon) everyone! We had a busy day yesterday ending in a trip to the local department store and I purchased a new washer and dryer AND got a new kitchen toy! How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Momof4

I'm in Vegas for my kids Taekwondo tournament and found this cute chiweenie he's 11 weeks.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> I'm in Vegas for my kids Taekwondo tournament and found this cute chiweenie he's 11 weeks.
> View attachment 169228


So precious!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Just don't get it tattoed across your butt!!!!!


Nope.
That's virgin real estate. Though I thought about having my first wife's face placed there.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nope.
> That's virgin real estate. Though I thought about having my first wife's face placed there.


Less painful to put it on a dartboard, Ed!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I'm in Vegas for my kids Taekwondo tournament and found this cute chiweenie he's 11 weeks.
> View attachment 169228


He's beautiful and now I want one!!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone, its been a bright and sunny weekend here!
Still a bit too chilly to let Lola out though.
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi @JoesMum long time no see! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## JoesMum

Hi Lyn

The real world took over for a while... I'm working hard at getting it back under control 

Joe is out and sunning himself. A high of 18C is likely for us today


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lyn
> 
> The real world took over for a while... I'm working hard at getting it back under control
> 
> Joe is out and sunning himself. A high of 18C is likely for us today
> 
> View attachment 169308


He's looking great and glad you are back - we missed you!
The real world catches up with us all from time to time, hope you soon have it tamed!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's a nice, healthy looking garden


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here's a shot of Suki and Kellys rabbit Jackie.
The enclosed bunny run WAS my baby tortoise enclosure.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's a shot of Suki and Kellys rabbit Jackie.
> The enclosed bunny run WAS my baby tortoise enclosure.


No pic showing here Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The photo won't load


Lyn W said:


> No pic showing here Ed.


Yeah. I can't download photos for some reason.
There it is. Took five minutes to download...


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The photo won't load
> 
> Yeah. I can't download photos for some reason.
> There it is. Took five minutes to download...


He's a big bunny! Is he fully grown or will he grow some more?
Good job they are herbivores or Suki would have to watch out!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's actually a small adult bunny. Keep in mind that Suki is only 2 pounds.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's actually a small adult bunny. Keep in mind that Suki is only 2 pounds.


Not so much a big bunny as a tiny dog


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all. hope we all had a good weekend. my dad called me last night, he's gotten me a car and is going to pay for some lessons!!! my parents truly are awesome


----------



## johnandjade

lets Monday!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all. hope we all had a good weekend. my dad called me last night, he's gotten me a car and is going to pay for some lessons!!! my parents truly are awesome


Cool. The last three cars that MY mom had, I had to buy for her. 
The weather is pretty nice this morning and I dusted off the big Kawasaki and took it in to work.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool. The last three cars that MY mom had, I had to buy for her.
> The weather is pretty nice this morning and I dusted off the big Kawasaki and took it in to work.




wayhey!! the green bike if my memory serves?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all. hope we all had a good weekend. my dad called me last night, he's gotten me a car and is going to pay for some lessons!!! my parents truly are awesome


That's so awesome!!! Parents are the best


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My HOT ROD golf cart blew up its transmission.
Now I'm gonna build an even faster one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! the green bike if my memory serves?


you mean they make bikes in other colors?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> That's so awesome!!! Parents are the best




ain't they just


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My HOT ROD golf cart blew up its transmission.
> Now I'm gonna build an even faster one.




every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

OOOOF. 
it's raining.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> every cloud has a silver lining.


This one will have a LIVE axle like a go cart. Better for burnouts.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!! my young padawan is doing well at work, quality control is just about there so this week I'll show him 'the wee tricks' to get the numbers up. he'll be stealing my job in no time


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> OOOOF.
> it's raining.




it's actually dry here for a change?!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This one will have a LIVE axle like a go cart. Better for burnouts.


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!!! stake pie for tea  result!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! stake pie for tea  result!!!


I prefer steak - I don't like splinters in my teeth 

Risotto here


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I prefer steak - I don't like splinters in my teeth
> 
> Risotto here



yummy  I prefer a stake as well but i do love stake pie


----------



## johnandjade

oh yess


----------



## johnandjade

i do so love this number


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I prefer steak - I don't like splinters in my teeth
> 
> Risotto here


My exes steak would leave splinters in my teeth....


----------



## spud's_mum

I love the holidays but I can't wait to get back to gymnastics. I am able to do some tumbling in my garden but not very well as its so wet that I just sink into the mud. 

What have you guys been up to?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> I love the holidays but I can't wait to get back to gymnastics. I am able to do some tumbling in my garden but not very well as its so wet that I just sink into the mud.
> 
> What have you guys been up to?


No tumbling. That's for sure. At least no tumbling on purpose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was very limber back when I still played football.
Don't ever stop exercising. If you stop, you may never be able to start again.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all. a rather dreich morning here, but the sun is shining in my head


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all. a rather dreich morning here, but the sun is shining in my head


Good morning. Dreich is a good word for this morning, I agree. Always good to have a blast of Queen to cheer things up


----------



## JoesMum

Joe has been located and put under the grill lamp for a couple of hours light toasting to start him off for the day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki has been very slow to "house break".
Last night I was outside with her just walking and sniffing everything for at least 20 minutes and the moment she got inside, she dropped a deuce on the kitchen floor as I was getting myself a drink.
Same thing this morning. 15 minutes of nothing outside, came inside and peed on the bathroom floor as I was shaving. (Her. Not me)
This is proving to be one stupid pup.
I've had several dogs before. But nothing like this one.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. Dreich is a good word for this morning, I agree. Always good to have a blast of Queen to cheer things up




oh yes indeedy doody


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has been very slow to "house break".
> Last night I was outside with her just walking and sniffing everything for at least 20 minutes and the moment she got inside, she dropped a deuce on the kitchen floor as I was getting myself a drink.
> Same thing this morning. 15 minutes of nothing outside, came inside and peed on the bathroom floor as I was shaving. (Her. Not me)
> This is proving to be one stupid pup.
> I've had several dogs before. But nothing like this one.




ain't it just the way of things  im sure she'll get there


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has been very slow to "house break".
> Last night I was outside with her just walking and sniffing everything for at least 20 minutes and the moment she got inside, she dropped a deuce on the kitchen floor as I was getting myself a drink.
> Same thing this morning. 15 minutes of nothing outside, came inside and peed on the bathroom floor as I was shaving. (Her. Not me)
> This is proving to be one stupid pup.
> I've had several dogs before. But nothing like this one.


I think you've just got a slow learner.
Someone I know ended up giving their spaniel away as it wouldn't stop pooping and peeing on the floor and it's long ears would drag in it and make a huge mess.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has been very slow to "house break".
> Last night I was outside with her just walking and sniffing everything for at least 20 minutes and the moment she got inside, she dropped a deuce on the kitchen floor as I was getting myself a drink.
> Same thing this morning. 15 minutes of nothing outside, came inside and peed on the bathroom floor as I was shaving. (Her. Not me)
> This is proving to be one stupid pup.
> I've had several dogs before. But nothing like this one.


I've heard smaller breeds are for some reason harder to house train. I have a friend that had a chi and it took her over a year to get her trained. I know it's discouraging but I think you're doing great


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks.
I used to be much more patient.


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I used to be much more patient.


It's especially hard when your previous companion was so smart. We had a min pin before our beagle and he was so intelligent. Buddy....well he's cute. Really he's more stubborn than dumb but I definitely know what you mean


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> It's especially hard when your previous companion was so smart. We had a min pin before our beagle and he was so intelligent. Buddy....well he's cute. Really he's more stubborn than dumb but I definitely know what you mean


She'd be stubborn if she knew what to do and just didn't do it. 
This pup is stupid.


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!! had to nip in to Burger King for a couple of double cheesyburgers as had a craving


----------



## johnandjade

there's a joke to be made here ...



at least it doesn't say 'in the rear'


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has been very slow to "house break".
> Last night I was outside with her just walking and sniffing everything for at least 20 minutes and the moment she got inside, she dropped a deuce on the kitchen floor as I was getting myself a drink.
> Same thing this morning. 15 minutes of nothing outside, came inside and peed on the bathroom floor as I was shaving. (Her. Not me)
> This is proving to be one stupid pup.
> I've had several dogs before. But nothing like this one.


Maybe put a square of carpet or vinyl tiles outside for her.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I think you've just got a slow learner.
> Someone I know ended up giving their spaniel away as it wouldn't stop pooping and peeing on the floor and it's long ears would drag in it and make a huge mess.


The could have tied mops to her ears then she would have cleaned up after herself!!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all hope I find you well. I have had a lovely day walking with my sister and her dog.
Bit upset to see tree felling going on during the nesting season.
I didn't think that was allowed.


----------



## Lyn W

For some reason I don't seem to be able to start a new thread or even post a message here so this is a test post


----------



## Lyn W

Hmmmm.......that worked maybe - its the media I tried to include.


----------



## Lyn W

Yup it was the youtube singing birthday tortoise I tried to post for Anyfoot/Craig
Computer says 'No!!'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Lyn.
I missed you.
Good night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Goodnight John


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> For some reason I don't seem to be able to start a new thread or even post a message here so this is a test post




aliens!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> aliens!!!


Lack of Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning amegios! crashed out early bells on the armadillo last night... jade carried me to bed  lots to do today, going to have to speed up my young padawn or tomorrow night I'll have to do unpaid OT to keep on target:/. 
bacon and expresso for breakfast, a  on my face and a 'can do' attitude... let's dominate Wednesday and kick some butt!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Lack of Bud !




. bud will fix anything... and if not, well, after a few you forgotten what the problem was! . 

how are you gramps? well I hope


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm feeling a bit bleary eyed this morning. * Stumbles off for more coffee *


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm feeling a bit bleary eyed this morning. * Stumbles off for more coffee *




good morning. I'm just after a double expresso.. love it!!


----------



## JoesMum

This afternoon I shall be devoting my time to guinea pigs. My friend runs a rescue and I'm going round to help with organising some fundraising and to cuddle a few furries


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> This afternoon I shall be devoting my time to guinea pigs. My friend runs a rescue and I'm going round to help with organising some fundraising and to cuddle a few furries




sounds like a brilliant way to spend a day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.




good morning sir, how are we today? nice enough morning for the beast of the bike to come out to play?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's nice, but my back is hurting from working on the enclosures yesterday. So I drove the truck in.
How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's nice, but my back is hurting from working on the enclosures yesterday. So I drove the truck in.
> How are you?



no pain no gain as they say, just don't over do it! I'm good thanks


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, just popping in again to wish you a Wonderful Wednesday!
I'm still trying to catch up with the jobs I set myself for the hols.
Trouble is I'm having to squeeze 2 weeks worth into 1 after being ill last week.
Still can only do what I can - the rest will have to wait.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, just popping in again to wish you a Wonderful Wednesday!
> I'm still trying to catch up with the jobs I set myself for the hols.
> Trouble is I'm having to squeeze 2 weeks worth into 1 after being ill last week.
> Still can only do what I can - the rest will have to wait.




miss womblyn!!! how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

beer o clock!! my wee worker was brilliant today, back on track for target and shouldn't need to work late tomorrow now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss womblyn!!! how are you?


Hi John - good thanks, glad you have a good worker there and don't have to play unpaid catch up tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - good thanks, glad you have a good worker there and don't have to play unpaid catch up tomorrow




shifted the nasty cold?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! I've polished the armadillos, fed the snow leopard, suppled the pirate with a fresh barrel of rum and recycled the bills. just about to brew up some coffee and sweep the floor. 

keep on wibbling


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room! I've polished the armadillos, fed the snow leopard, suppled the pirate with a fresh barrel of rum and recycled the bills. just about to brew up some coffee and sweep the floor.
> 
> keep on wibbling


You're on a roll this morning! (Wholemeal or granary?)

Good morning to you too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You're on a roll this morning! (Wholemeal or granary?)
> 
> Good morning to you too




it was a double sausage and egg mc muffin from mc d's  

how are we today mamm?


----------



## JoesMum

Doing well thank you kind sir *drops a curtsy *

The sun is out and I'm finding things to do that mean that I can avoid the ironing pile glowering at me from behind the living room door for a little longer


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> shifted the nasty cold?


Its almost gone thanks John, it just really wiped me out and can't believe how much I've slept the last couple of weeks!
But managing to stay awake a bit longer now - at least not nodding off everytime I sit down!!!
Hope you are having a good day - its pretty chilly and windy here today with rain on the way later - not very spring-like!!
My nephew is taking me out for lunch later, he has won a meal for 2 and invited me, which is very kind of him.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Doing well thank you kind sir *drops a curtsy *
> 
> The sun is out and I'm finding things to do that mean that I can avoid the ironing pile glowering at me from behind the living room door for a little longer


Morning JoesMum, I have so much ironing to do I'm thinking of turning it into a sponsored event to raise money for charity!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all visitors to the CDT - have a good day!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Doing well thank you kind sir *drops a curtsy *
> 
> The sun is out and I'm finding things to do that mean that I can avoid the ironing pile glowering at me from behind the living room door for a little longer




(tips hat) too right, enjoy it while you can


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Its almost gone thanks John, it just really wiped me out and can't believe how much I've slept the last couple of weeks!
> But managing to stay awake a bit longer now - at least not nodding off everytime I sit down!!!
> Hope you are having a good day - its pretty chilly and windy here today with rain on the way later - not very spring-like!!
> My nephew is taking me out for lunch later, he has won a meal for 2 and invited me, which is very kind of him.




wayhey!!! result . enjoy it, always better when it's free


----------



## johnandjade

had to do unpaid OT after all and will need start early tomorrow as well. normally I wouldn't bother my bottom but the padawn is learning and keen so I don't mind covering. 
homeward bound to clean out the animals. 

but first to the shop for an adult beverage 

ITS BEER TIME


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters ! we're off on a flyer today, we got a new toy last night...



the perfect coffee every time 

now for some audio breakfast and off to show the world how awesome we truly are!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. The machine lioks good


----------



## JoesMum

Unlike my typing ...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters ! we're off on a flyer today, we got a new toy last night...
> View attachment 169767
> 
> 
> the perfect coffee every time
> 
> now for some audio breakfast and off to show the world how awesome we truly are!!


Great looking mug but it don't have Bud in it !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. The machine lioks good




good morning . how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great looking mug but it don't have Bud in it !!!!




only 9hrs to go . 

good mornooning gramps


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> only 9hrs to go .
> 
> good mornooning gramps


I'm on my 3rd bud sorry you cannt join me .( smiles )


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm on my 3rd bud sorry you cannt join me .( smiles )




enjoy sir . I've just had my 3rd coffee... a poor substitute lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just found out that I'm stuck in this office again all day. I'll have a LOT of time for the forum.
I installed a horn from a tractor trailer rig into my pickup truck yesterday. So far I've resisted blowing it at any one. But I'm sure I'll have a need for it on the way back home today.
Outta my way, Jerks!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that I'm stuck in this office again all day. I'll have a LOT of time for the forum.
> I installed a horn from a tractor trailer rig into my pickup truck yesterday. So far I've resisted blowing it at any one. But I'm sure I'll have a need for it on the way back home today.
> Outta my way, Jerks!




wayhey!!! i'd beep at an unsuspecting pedestrian while they are using a crossing . hows the back today mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Better, thanks. And that's good because I need to mow the lawn. There are tiny flowers all in it that attract bees and Suki likes to try to catch the bees. She got stung a few months ago.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think if I stopped the truck and placed it in neutral and then blew that horn. The truck might roll backwards!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Better, thanks. And that's good because I need to mow the lawn. There are tiny flowers all in it that attract bees and Suki likes to try to catch the bees. She got stung a few months ago.




I remember, poor pooch. that means you got an excuse for a beer now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> I remember, poor pooch. that means you got an excuse for a beer now!


Yes. Except i'm at work right now.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Except i'm at work right now.




only 4hrs left till beer time here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The whole forum is kinda slow today?


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! finished an hour early  beer, i'mmaah comin' to get cha!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! finished an hour early  beer, i'mmaah comin' to get cha!!!


Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning tort people !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Enjoy the weekend



thank you , busy boy though..
working tomorrow then weather permitting, i'm going to clean my dads car and canvas the area. and finally booked another driving lesson for Sunday.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning tort people !




morning gramps, i'm on route for a bud


----------



## johnandjade

best part of the day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You DO look happy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cheers my friend


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cheers my friend




yummy!! jade called me about an hour ago, we are having pizza tonight as well


----------



## JoesMum

Blimey. What happened to today? It just sort of took over. I have an hour at home and then we're meeting friends for dinner. I'm not sure I have the energy!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Blimey. What happened to today? It just sort of took over. I have an hour at home and then we're meeting friends for dinner. I'm not sure I have the energy!




I'm sure you'll catch your second wind, it's only tortin' Friday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> best part of the day
> View attachment 169791


The nectar of life !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The nectar of life !




ain't it just. almost home now, and ready for another... or 2... or 12


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> ain't it just. almost home now, and ready for another... or 2... or 12


12 is better !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But save room for the Pizza !


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure you'll catch your second wind, it's only tortin' Friday


Once I have a glass in my hand, I'm sure I'll feel better. 

It'll help numb the pain of the £160 bill for a new tyre that I unexpectedly had to pay for today. No damage other than to my bank account fortunately


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> 12 is better !




gospel


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got 3 more in the fridge. They may or may not be gone by monday.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Once I have a glass in my hand, I'm sure I'll feel better.
> 
> It'll help numb the pain of the £160 bill for a new tyre that I unexpectedly had to pay for today. No damage other than to my bank account fortunately




ouch!! that's alot for one tyre! I actually used to be a tyre fitter. indeed, a little 'elixir' will work wonders


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got 3 more in the fridge. They may or may not be gone by monday.




wayhey!! food of champions


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tires ain't fun and for that you must pay us!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ouch!! that's alot for one tyre! I actually used to be a tyre fitter. indeed, a little 'elixir' will work wonders


Had to have the wheel alignment sorted as well. That's the perils of having a 19 year old drive your car when he comes home from university. He denies he hit a kerb, but side wall damage and wheel alignment suggest otherwise.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tires ain't fun and for that you must pay us!



that looks like an old machine, or is it for bike wheels? i used to have to fit up to 22'' , the machine had an arm to push down sidewall... before that it took 2 of us.... me acting as a tyre leaver and using the steel toes between bead and rim standing on tyre as it turned lol


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Had to have the wheel alignment sorted as well. That's the perils of having a 19 year old drive your car when he comes home from university. He denies he hit a kerb, but side wall damage and wheel alignment suggest otherwise.




im no inspector morse, but it does sound like foul play


----------



## johnandjade

mr ed... have you ever seen the trick of using flammable spray and flame to seat the beads of a tyre?? 

I've never done it, but seen some polish lads do it... silly stuff but it worked! i was going to stretch it overnight but the lads simply gave me a pat on the head and ushered me aside lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It IS an old machine. State surplus. We have a CHEETAH tire inflator to seat stubborn tires.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It IS an old machine. State surplus. We have a CHEETAH tire inflator to seat stubborn tires.



sounds like a fun toy to power the new horn on the truck! .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It would at that.
I rigged up an old fire extinguisher tank with an air fitting and used an electric "dump" switch that can do a short blast or a tank emptying thunder.
And the horn itself is off our our retired dump truck. All free parts, too. And it only costs tax payers about $90 for me to built it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It would at that.
> I rigged up an old fire extinguisher tank with an air fitting and used an electric "dump" switch that can do a short blast or a tank emptying thunder.
> And the horn itself is off our our retired dump truck.




you should totally try uploading a video, it sounds awesome!! i have visions of it blowing off an old ladies wig!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I finally got the photo to download.
It makes the hood vibrate. I'm not joking.


----------



## johnandjade

it looks scary! even better that it's been upcycled


----------



## johnandjade

the toys for my having a go at some extra cash... still waiting on the dolly buff being delivered and a 30ft hose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I am an accomplished inventor of items no one cares about. And a library of useless knowledge.


----------



## johnandjade

my free stuff. people pay 200- 300 to have this done at dealerships


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Auto detailing. That should be very lucrative. No one likes detailing their own car!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My truck needs to be buffed out. The paint is all chalky. I just had to re paint the hood and roof on Kellys car due to the clear coat fading. The other car is only a year old and so far, so good.
This Florida sun is something else!
(Luckily I was a body man in another life.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go.
I spent way too much time on the forum today. With some talk of food. Some talk of dogs. Even some talk about tortoises. Then I got off topic and did some spouse bashing and then almost got into a fight while I was attempting to be helpful. 
What a day.
Have a nice weekend and thanks for the company.
I'll be off to see if Suki left me any gifts............Blowing my horn as I drive.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Auto detailing. That should be very lucrative. No one likes detailing their own car!




actually got a message today for a job


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My truck needs to be buffed out. The paint is all chalky. I just had to re paint the hood and roof on Kellys car due to the clear coat fading. The other car is only a year old and so far, so good.
> This Florida sun is something else!
> (Luckily I was a body man in another life.)




I'm lucky my mate works in a body shop... a bottle of vodka gets me free products.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go.
> I spent way too much time on the forum today. With some talk of food. Some talk of dogs. Even some talk about tortoises. Then I got off topic and did some spouse bashing and then almost got into a fight while I was attempting to be helpful.
> What a day.
> Have a nice weekend and thanks for the company.
> I'll be off to see if Suki left me any gifts............Blowing my horn as I drive.




take care mr ed, hope you have a good weekend. just remember to keep on  , and if you cant then have a wibble


----------



## johnandjade

pleasure as always sir


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone heard from Delaney?
> Yellowturtle01
> One of our coolest members.


Hi Ed. No I'm afraid I haven't.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say HI to everyone at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say HI to everyone at CDR.




allo miss gillian!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night room mates.
I just finished mowing the yard and I need to get dinner started before my significant other gets home.
Suki had yet another good day BTW.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night room mates.
> I just finished mowing the yard and I need to get dinner started before my significant other gets home.
> Suki had yet another good day BTW.




good night mr ed. enjoy some you time


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! the weekend has landed.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! the weekend has landed.


Did you save me some pizza to go with my Bud s s s


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you save me some pizza to go with my Bud s s s




always got plenty to share . bud time for you gramps?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> always got plenty to share . bud time for you gramps?


Yes that's why I'm looking for your pizza ! At least post a pic of my pizza !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes that's why I'm looking for your pizza ! At least post a pic of my pizza !




how about a Scottish favourite .. a roll with square sausage and potato scone with tomato sauce?


----------



## johnandjade

the joys of trousers with removable knee pads... handy to sit on . around half way through cleaning my auld da's car, wee quick beer brake


----------



## johnandjade

damm I'm good! mirror finish on paint, just by hand


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just came in from a beautiful motorcycle ride. Kelly too. Both bikes.


----------



## johnandjade

dad lost his wedding ring around 3 weeks ago... i just found it!!!  i'll be one popular boy today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> dad lost his wedding ring around 3 weeks ago... i just found it!!!  i'll be one popular boy today


It was in the car?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was in the car?




it was, stuck in the runner of passengers seat. how was the ride?


----------



## johnandjade

got a couple of my mums neighbors that should be calling me soon with work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it was, stuck in the runner of passengers seat. how was the ride?


Relaxing and tiring if that makes sense.
Kellys new transmission is better than new. (I just built it)
We've both been hanging out at home since we got back.
Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> dad lost his wedding ring around 3 weeks ago... i just found it!!!  i'll be one popular boy today


I lost mine about 3 yrs ago ! Did you see mine ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I lost mine about 3 yrs ago ! Did you see mine ?


Did you lose it on purpose?
I threw my first wedding ring into the Catawba river as I was exiting South Carolina.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you lose it on purpose?
> I threw my first wedding ring into the Catawba river as I was exiting South Carolina.


Nope I had it when I went to work and at the end of the day it was gone ! I think that I wash my hands so much at work I must have dried my hands with paper towels and through it away !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope I had it when I went to work and at the end of the day it was gone ! I think that I wash my hands so much at work I must have dried my hands with paper towels and through it away !


Sorry. I was assuming.
That's a shame, then.
Mine flings off of me all the time.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. I was assuming.
> That's a shame, then.
> Mine flings off of me all the time.


Now that I'm old and fat I cannt get it off to save my life !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning one and all. It's a beautiful morning and I'm feeling good. Hope all is well for everyone else


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning one and all. It's a beautiful morning and I'm feeling good. Hope all is well for everyone else




happy Sunday!!  anything planned for today?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy Sunday!!  anything planned for today?


ABud or two or three for breakfast !


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Lazy Sunday Afternoon to one and all!
Its been a busy weekend, and meeting some of the family for a late lunch in a restaurant this evening.(should say dinner I suppose)
Can't believe I'm back in work tomorrow - think I deserve some extra time for illness spoiling my holidays!
Will someone write me note please?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> Happy Lazy Sunday Afternoon to one and all!
> Its been a busy weekend, and meeting some of the family for a late lunch in a restaurant this evening.(should say dinner I suppose)
> Can't believe I'm back in work tomorrow - think I deserve some extra time for illness spoiling my holidays!
> Will someone write me note please?


Like what ? Been up all night . Not much to say . ;-)


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Like what ? Been up all night . Not much to say . ;-)


Just a letter for school needed giving me a good excuse for staying home a few more days


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> ABud or two or three for breakfast !


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy Lazy Sunday Afternoon to one and all!
> Its been a busy weekend, and meeting some of the family for a late lunch in a restaurant this evening.(should say dinner I suppose)
> Can't believe I'm back in work tomorrow - think I deserve some extra time for illness spoiling my holidays!
> Will someone write me note please?




some people do 'bruch' , you're doing 'linner'


----------



## johnandjade

just back from driving lesson, beer time now


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> just back from driving lesson, beer time now


You and I are both are drinking Some Buds !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> Just a letter for school needed giving me a good excuse for staying home a few more days


My mother is in her Change of life and I'm Sher you will understand . She needs me to change her back to normal life . And because of my time working with torts , I can help her back out of her shell my mother, not my tort . But it will only take 2-3 days . Thank you for your understanding of my problem !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You and I are both are drinking Some Buds !




. cheers


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo miss gillian!


Hi John nice to hear from you and hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My mother is in her Change of life and I'm Sher you will understand . She needs me to change her back to normal life . And because of my time working with torts , I can help her back out of her shell my mother, not my tort . But it will only take 2-3 days . Thank you for your understanding of my problem !


That should do it nicely - I don't think they'll be expecting me back from the psychiatric ward in the near future!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some people do 'bruch' , you're doing 'linner'


........or Lynner!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John nice to hear from you and hope you are well.



all good here thanks. how are you and oli??


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ........or Lynner!!




how was it?


----------



## johnandjade

got my first job lined up for next weekend!!  lesson went well today, jade and I cleaned the house and I done some 'up cycling'

the old try from the degus cage + couple of cable ties x4 + dart score board (cut in half) + a little black spray = a handy new shelf!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning from a cold but sunny paisley town! hope everyone had a great weekend. Monday again, running on time and feeling fine


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning to you. My get up and go didn't get up this morning. It's a struggle!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My job is easy. I just hate getting out of bed.
I'll be wearing this hat today to stir things up.
Don't worry. I'm NOT voting for the MORON.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you. My get up and go didn't get up this morning. It's a struggle!



coffee


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My job is easy. I just hate getting out of bed.
> I'll be wearing this hat today to stir things up.
> Don't worry. I'm NOT voting for the MORON.




good morning mr ed! I'm sure people will give you some interesting opinions on the hat  should be good for a laugh.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> My job is easy. I just hate getting out of bed.
> I'll be wearing this hat today to stir things up.
> Don't worry. I'm NOT voting for the MORON.





johnandjade said:


> good morning mr ed! I'm sure people will give you some interesting opinions on the hat  should be good for a laugh.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trump


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trump


I should have added that the opinions on that site are the opinions of the authors. 

The word trump didn't always bring a politician to mind, in the UK it is a slang word for breaking wind


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I should have added that the opinions on that site are the opinions of the authors.
> 
> The word trump didn't always bring a politician to mind, in the UK it is a slang word for breaking wind


It means little more than that to me as well. (A fart)
But since politics are a no-no here, I won't elaborate.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It means little more than that to me as well. (A fart)
> But since politics are a no-no here, I won't elaborate.




i got a row for it before


----------



## johnandjade

one of the salesman at my placement bought us a pizza hut for lunch!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Came home to find that my weeds in my planter have been dug up... Thanks Monty


----------



## johnandjade

well that was an easy stress free day  quick march home to try beat the rain.


----------



## johnandjade

home and beat the rain beer time!! 

thriller just came on the ipod! haven't heard it in ages! vincent price if memory serves? (insert evil laugh)


----------



## johnandjade

a picture to sum up the usual weather here


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My job is easy. I just hate getting out of bed.
> I'll be wearing this hat today to stir things up.
> Don't worry. I'm NOT voting for the MORON.


Phew! Pleased to hear it Ed!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Came home to find that my weeds in my planter have been dug up... Thanks Monty


Aw - he's just trying to help!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you. My get up and go didn't get up this morning. It's a struggle!


 I think my get and go went a long time ago!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how was it?


Hi John - lovely carvery and great company thanks.
My nephew and his fiancé from London were back in Wales finalising the details for their wedding at end of May, which is when 'll see them next. Hope the weather improves by then!!!!
How are things in Paisley today?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Aw - he's just trying to help!!!


Trying to help me kill Spuds food... I am doing a good enough job at that already


----------



## Lyn W

You never know - Monty could make all the difference - he may have green paws!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> You never know - Monty could make all the difference - he may have green paws!


Funny you should say that...
He dug in my nasturtium seeds planted and just after, one shot up but I had given up hoping that they were going to grow


----------



## spud's_mum

First day back at school was a disaster 
First, I don't get up when my alarm goes off.
Then, I had a test that I didn't revise for. 
I nearly fell asleep in lesson
And finally it started to pour down and I had no hood or umbrella. I had my hair in a bun and it went all frizzy and when I took it out, I couldn't even get a brush through it.

Oh, and did I mention that I also broke a computer and at lunch 2 spiders landed on me 

... Can't wait for tomorrow (NOT)


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Funny you should say that...
> He dug in my nasturtium seeds planted and just after, one shot up but I had given up hoping that they were going to grow


There we are - instead of the TV gardener Monty Don, we have our very own forum gardener Monty Dog!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> There we are - instead of the TV gardener Monty Don, we have our very own forum gardener Monty Dog!!!


Apart from that he kills the lawn because of his acidic urine. My dad has to buy rolls of turf and patch it all up haha


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> First day back at school was a disaster
> First, I don't get up when my alarm goes off.
> Then, I had a test that I didn't revise for.
> I nearly fell asleep in lesson
> And finally it started to pour down and I had no hood or umbrella. I had my hair in a bun and it went all frizzy and when I took it out, I couldn't even get a brush through it.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that I also broke a computer and at lunch 2 spiders landed on me
> 
> ... Can't wait for tomorrow (NOT)


----------



## Lyn W

Hmmm that didn't work did it?
I can't seem to embed media anymore - don't know what I've done!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm that didn't work did it?
> I can't seem to embed media anymore - don't know what I've done!


It worked. I can see it.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> It worked. I can see it.


Does it play? I cut and pasted that in as embed doesn't work, then it told me there was an error and I couldn't play it.
One of life's mysteries I suppose!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Does it play? I cut and pasted that in as embed doesn't work, then it told me there was an error and I couldn't play it.
> One of life's mysteries I suppose!


Yep, I can play it


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep, I can play it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - lovely carvery and great company thanks.
> My nephew and his fiancé from London were back in Wales finalising the details for their wedding at end of May, which is when 'll see them next. Hope the weather improves by then!!!!
> How are things in Paisley today?




al good thanks. hows Wales?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Does it play? I cut and pasted that in as embed doesn't work, then it told me there was an error and I couldn't play it.
> One of life's mysteries I suppose!




aliens!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> al good thanks. hows Wales?


Wet and windy most of the day!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room. only working a half day today as have an appointment with citizens advice.. our building factors are a bunch of crooks!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

home, quick double expresso and armed with a folder full of paper work (wich jade organised) off to get jade then to our appointment. i'll also be showing pics of this ...


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## ZEROPILOT

A leak?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A leak?




yeah . we have had water coming in since we moved in... over 2yrs!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room. only working a half day today as have an appointment with citizens advice.. our building factors are a bunch of crooks!


Go get 'em John!
Are you renting? There are big changes going on for Welsh landlords to weed out the unscrupulous ones.
Good luck!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Go get 'em John!
> Are you renting? There are big changes going on for Welsh landlords to weed out the unscrupulous ones.
> Good luck!!




allo!! how are you? we are owners. we have to get copies of contract with factor and drop it in with all our paper work, the guys going to see what he can do . he actually had someone from our building before that had a good case but never returned! probably who we got the flat from!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies and welcome to another doris day in paradise! interested to see how my padawan got on flying solo yesterday afternoon, but first, coffee ! 
got my blood results back and all is fine, wayhey!! think my week little body is just telling me to slow down a bit:/ never!! time to get into character, bring it on Wednesday I'm ready for ya!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Earl has grown to love his bath


Hi, Meech!!!!
Tidgy used to hate it, but also loves them now, she's often reluctant to get out now. 
I think she is becoming a turtle.
Evolution, you know.
She gets another one today, it's very dry here again at the moment


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> yeah . we have had water coming in since we moved in... over 2yrs!


Shouldn't be an issue. It's not like it ever rains over there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> take care mr adam, love to wifey and tidgy as well


We tried to take care but wifey fell down in the shower and has got herself rather scraped and bruised.
Nothing too serious, thankfully.
Silly wifey.
How's things ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Shouldn't be an issue. It's not like it ever rains over there.


Hardly ever.
Hi, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, stranger!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Hello, it's been quite a while. Been busy with enjoying the fairly mild winter and tiling my kitchen. Need to beat the weather before it gets too nice, cuz then I have to work on outside stuff  Between all the days and weekends already taken up. Almost feels like the summer is almost gone and it hasn't even started
> Geez, it would be nice to have a summer where people aren't planning my time with graduations, weddings, wedding and baby showers, ugh.
> You men are lucky that at least the showers you don't have to attend Anyone else have their summer already getting filled beyond their control?


Hi there, Barb!!!!
Summer's arrived here and i too am doing some outside stuff. 
Tidgy is helping. 
I am indeed lucky I have never done any of the baby stuff. (except with Tidgy).
take care and enjoy your busy summer!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, stranger!


Strange I be!
Student just arrived so will return later, i hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be here all day Friday.
A little bit today and Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> take care mr adam, love to wifey and tidgy as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Thank you, the kitty boy is my 6 yr old Maine Coon named Maxi, and the flowers are Bluebonnets- Texas state flower. It's good to see you here again, Adam


Thanks, I pop in occasionally to make sure all you lovely people are doing fine. 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey ya buddy. I'm still waking up breathing! From what I understand, that's a positive thing. Spring is starting to act like spring in these parts so my bonsai bones are starting to act up. That's all good.


My breathing's not too great just now, but it's doing enough, I guess. 
Spring has sprung here, too.
Hurrrrrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, I pop in occasionally to make sure all you lovely people are doing fine.
> Hope you are well.


Hello again. I've been absent a while and was concerned that I hadn't seen you on my return. Glad you've been able to pull up an aardvark and join us for a while


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We tried to take care but wifey fell down in the shower and has got herself rather scraped and bruised.
> Nothing too serious, thankfully.
> Silly wifey.
> How's things ?




silly wifey indeed! hope it wasn't too nasty . all good here thank you sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

B


Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Great to have you around.


Briefly, briefly................
But thanks, Gillian!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.




good morning mr ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Adam, Wifey and Tidgy,


Thanks again.
Dear Gillian and Oli, you are so sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam!!!!!
> I'm not on the forum all that much these days, with the exception of the section on water turtles.
> 
> Still love you all bunches, but with my retirement came a lot of issues to be addressed.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Hope your turtle is nicely settled in by now. 
And hope you are having a good retirement with as many positive issues as awkward ones. 
Miss you, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What about if we give the CDR a good clean and get rid of all the cobwebs?


I rather like cobwebs.
I like to have one in the corner of the room somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Didn't know you were a handy man!


i'll try anything once.
Or twice, if I like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade is ruff, was at a party with my mum last night! I'm just about to clean out the degus... need to pup proof the cage as well just in case. fido is due a bath and a re- vamp as well for summer, im thinking a ' balcony' and a patio area
> 
> perfect Saturday afternoon, jades sleeping and i get to play ace ventura


Tidgy's getting a swimming pool and diving board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tidy degus
> View attachment 168528


Goodness!!!!!!
I love that cage!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam. Ed's away at his Mums taking care of things for a few days, not sure when he's back but sure he'll be pleased to hear from you.


Thanks, Lyn.
it's all good, we're back in touch again, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy Easter!


Did you eat lots of chocolate eggs ????
wifey did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I got a few from several of my treasured friends here and didn't respond to most of them because of the mood I was in.


Understood.
Nice that you've got several good friends here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be here all day Friday.
> A little bit today and Thursday.


Good to see you back here more often.
Hope things are looking up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello again. I've been absent a while and was concerned that I hadn't seen you on my return. Glad you've been able to pull up an aardvark and join us for a while


Hoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So glad to hear from you!!!!!!!
Hope all's well.
I too have been busy elsewhere.
But i still pop in now and then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> silly wifey indeed! hope it wasn't too nasty . all good here thank you sir


She's okay, I just have to help her get dressed and carry things for her.
It's been a week and i'm getting tired.
Poor wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's okay, I just have to help her get dressed and carry things for her.
> It's been a week and i'm getting tired.
> Poor wifey.




sounds like an excuse for a holiday. im sure wifey greatly appreciates your help . how have you been sir?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So glad to hear from you!!!!!!!
> Hope all's well.
> I too have been busy elsewhere.
> But i still pop in now and then.


Not too bad. Like you I have been busy elsewhere; the real world gets in the way sometimes. 

I hope wifey recovers quickly. 

Joe sends his love to Tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like an excuse for a holiday. im sure wifey greatly appreciates your help . how have you been sir?


I'm good, no holiday for a bit, helping students prepare for their exams. 
Very happy here, generally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not too bad. Like you I have been busy elsewhere; the real world gets in the way sometimes.
> 
> I hope wifey recovers quickly.
> 
> Joe sends his love to Tidgy


Tidgy blushes and sends love back.
The flirt.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, no holiday for a bit, helping students prepare for their exams.
> Very happy here, generally.




 pleased to hear


----------



## johnandjade

well my little padawan managed perfectly flying solo yesterday! he even had the bases loaded for this morning!! I've just had my first ever gin and tonic curtesy of a customer leaving a can in a trade in 



bleehh, not a fan! consumed none the less!! now i HAVE to get a bud to wash away the nasty taste


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy blushes and sends love back.
> The flirt.




little minx that she is. how has the writing been going mr adam?


----------



## johnandjade

miss womblyns song!!


----------



## johnandjade

a typical sight here... 



you could say its our 3 main industries... pubs, bookies and chippys. its a sight on every street... us scots are all just products of our environment... fat alcoholic gamblers


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a typical sight here...
> View attachment 170253
> 
> 
> you could say its our 3 main industries... pubs, bookies and chippys. its a sight on every street... us scots are all just products of our environment... fat alcoholic gamblers


Our High Street is full of Charity Shops, Hairdressers and Dry Cleaners and little else


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Our High Street is full of Charity Shops, Hairdressers and Dry Cleaners and little else




we hardly have a high street anymore in paisley, it's starting to look like a gost town. braehead (shopping mall) has basically killed it off


----------



## johnandjade

cheesyburgers for tea


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hi everyone I'm just popping in for a quick "hello" 

I haven't been on much and feel so out of the loop. Please tag me and let me know if there are any particular threads or forum happenings I should get caught up on 

Hope you're all doing well. It feels a bit warmer in the cold dark room today, you guys better do something about the temperature in here!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> It feels a bit warmer in the cold dark room today, you guys better do something about the temperature in here!!!


Hopefully @johnandjade hasn't set fire to his cheesyburgers. It's probably the aardvarks turning up the thermostat


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully @johnandjade hasn't set fire to his cheesyburgers. It's probably the aardvarks turning up the thermostat


Better not be any burgers going to waste!!! I bet you're right...My money is on the aardvarks or that pirate that pokes me from time to time.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss womblyns song!!
> View attachment 170250


Love it - the original and acoustic version.
Thanks John Hope all good with the blood tests.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our High Street is full of Charity Shops, Hairdressers and Dry Cleaners and little else


My little town s full of hairdressers and manicurists - we even have a tanning place and takeaways by the dozen!
I tend to avoid those especially since an indian takeaway was fined for draining a basket of potatoes over their loo

I thnk our town should have a sign saying "Welcome to the home of the beautiful but obese!!!"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

More unhealthy than OUR food?
I hope not.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah . we have had water coming in since we moved in... over 2yrs!


Was it marketed as a water feature?
Welsh homes are often full of leeks - they are lovely in soups and stews.
What are factors?
Hope they can sort it out for you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> More unhealthy than OUR food?
> I hope not.


Hi Ed how are you?
Oh yes Britain is full of imported US fast food outlets!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Was it marketed as a water feature?
> Welsh homes are often full of leeks - they are lovely in soups and stews.
> What are factors?
> Hope they can sort it out for you.




the company that takes care of maintaining the building and grounds ... or ment to :/


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## johnandjade

2 americano coffees for breakfast, man I love that little machine the tartan spartan is fully loaded and ready to kick Thursdays 
butt into oblivion!!


----------



## johnandjade

here's some CCTV footage of me


----------



## johnandjade

roll on home time.. gammon stake for tea tonight


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Due to my laziness and sore back muscles, I'm improvising and designing a feature to "self" fill and change the water in my tortoise pools.
The top knob is the over head sprinkler. The 2nd knob the west pool and the 3rd is the east pool.
More photos this afternoon when it's finished


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Due to my laziness and sore back muscles, I'm improvising and designing a feature to "self" fill and change the water in my tortoise pools.
> The top knob is the over head sprinkler. The 2nd knob the west pool and the 3rd is the east pool.
> More photos this afternoon when it's finished




sneaky day off work?


----------



## johnandjade

gammon stake time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> sneaky day off work?


No. Just a little early.
I've got the Kawasaki today and the weather is very nice......


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Just a little early.
> I've got the Kawasaki today and the weather is very nice......




wayhey!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been pulling off and replacing wooden fence pickets, too.
I also need to replace some sprinkler heads in the lawn and get it ALL done before the really hot weather arrives.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been pulling off and replacing wooden fence pickets, too.
> I also need to replace some sprinkler heads in the lawn and get it ALL done before the really hot weather arrives.




busy busy! feel free to send some of the weather this way, it's still that cold here I need to ware longjohns:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Man!!
I LOVE the cold.
I don't even mind the rain.
(Remember, I have Scottish ancestry.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Man!!
> I LOVE the cold.
> I don't even mind the rain.
> (Remember, I have Scottish ancestry.)



wanna house swap?! i wouldn't even know where to start to track my blood line, my family tree is like a bunch of grapes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Me too.
Scottish, German, Italian and English and someone married a Crow indian. (I'm part REAL American.)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> here's some CCTV footage of me


Thought he looked familiar!!
Great moves there John!!
Have you seen the dance off ad between him and the builder pole dancing?


----------



## Lyn W

A quick hello and goodnight to everyone - nodded off after work and its made me fall behind with school work,
I think I may have sleeping sickness! I can't wait for my energy to get back to normal!
Nos Da, take care and see you over weekend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> A quick hello and goodnight to everyone - nodded off after work and its made me fall behind with school work,
> I think I may have sleeping sickness! I can't wait for my energy to get back to normal!
> Nos Da, take care and see you over weekend.


Diet Mt. Dew.
My secret to staying awake during the low points in my boring life.
Take care, Lyn!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thought he looked familiar!!
> Great moves there John!!
> Have you seen the dance off ad between him and the builder pole dancing?




yeah i have, that one is slightly disturbing lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> yeah i have, that one is slightly disturbing lol


It's Bud time ! Mon my wife went to Texas ! Wednesday she came home from the Alamo ! But no torts for me !


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's Bud time ! Mon my wife went to Texas ! Wednesday she came home from the Alamo ! But no torts for me !


Good morning to you. I'd rather not have Bud for breakfast; I'll stick to coffee


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's Bud time ! Mon my wife went to Texas ! Wednesday she came home from the Alamo ! But no torts for me !




wayhey!! 9hrs to go for me, hi ho hi ho its off to work i go


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you. I'd rather not have Bud for breakfast; I'll stick to coffee




good morning maam! I'm just after 3 americanos and WOW, it does the job!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world, it's only smeggin Friday!!! fired up in the zone this morning, caffeine buzz for breakfast. hope everyone has a great day/evening


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning maam! I'm just after 3 americanos and WOW, it does the job!!


Good morning to you. That's too much for me in one hit... I'd get the shakes


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you. That's too much for me in one hit... I'd get the shakes




i have! lol. feeling awesome though


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you. That's too much for me in one hit... I'd get the shakes




I think alans breakfast sounds better though


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

the best breakfast !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you. I'd rather not have Bud for breakfast; I'll stick to coffee




but aBud is best !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! 9hrs to go for me, hi ho hi ho its off to work i go


I will drink one for you but I will not taste it just for you !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 170404
> the best breakfast !




hell yeah!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I will drink one for you but I will not taste it just for you !




down in one


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 170404
> the best breakfast !






a poor substitute


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning




good morning mr ed! how's the back today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Great. Nothing some stretching wont cure.
I got my fence finished and the waterer finished on the tortoise pen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been playing Angry Birds 2 a lot and I swear that one of the birds (Or pigs) yells "HEIL HITLER".
Friggin" strange, but I can find nothing about it online.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great. Nothing some stretching wont cure.
> I got my fence finished and the waterer finished on the tortoise pen.




nice one


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been playing Angry Birds 2 a lot and I swear that one of the birds (Or pigs) yells "HEIL HITLER".
> Friggin" strange, but I can find nothing about it online.



very angry birds!


----------



## johnandjade

today is the last day my padawn is working with me, he's getting an A+ on the report card. I'll be back to working alone on Monday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 170406
> 
> 
> a poor substitute


There isn't a tort on that cup ! And no Bud ! Shame shame


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> There isn't a tort on that cup ! And no Bud ! Shame shame




finished work early... bud time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice weekend


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice weekend




you too sir


----------



## johnandjade

tomorrow i have my first job! JB VALETING is popping it's cherry. I'm working at home and going to start putting my card through the neighbors doors


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is valeting car detailing?
Here it is car parking.
I need some detailing and polishing on my poor truck.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> finished work early... bud time


Nope now it's coffee time for me !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is valeting car detailing?
> Here it is car parking.
> I need some detailing and polishing on my poor truck.




thats the one. here detailing is a step above valeting... which i do too. tomorrows job is detailing, i had ordered a dolly buff from amazon but no delivery grrrr!! so I bought one home from work . if I could I'd happily do your truck


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope now it's coffee time for me !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There used to be these two guys that came here to the job and set everything up out back and stayed for a few hours. They got good money to clean cars. But insurance regulations made them leave.
However, a couple of businesses that have a few folks that know that you are coming at a certain time/day all lined up for different days could be a good thing to start. 
(If you have that kind of energy.)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 170428


Remember drink one for me ! But don't taste it it's mine !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There used to be these two guys that came here to the job and set everything up out back and stayed for a few hours. They got good money to clean cars. But insurance regulations made them leave.
> However, a couple of businesses that have a few folks that know that you are coming at a certain time/day all lined up for different days could be a good thing to start.
> (If you have that kind of energy.)




I'm just going (hopefully) be doing the odd job here and there, all i need is people to give me a shot and I would bet my bottom dollar they won't go anywhere else again.. I'm that good. 
toys for tomorrow



the dirt will be running away from the pain work by time I'm finshed!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Remember drink one for me ! But don't taste it it's mine !







this ones for you gramps! cheers!


----------



## johnandjade

just been doing some trawling... autoglym lifeshine, and supagaurd both retailing at around an average of £250 and that doesn't include the the £50 job needed before application!!! I'm qualified in both and have a little stock pile . I'm thinking if i get any calls i will do a 'special offer' the videos YouTube sell both rather well.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm just going (hopefully) be doing the odd job here and there, all i need is people to give me a shot and I would bet my bottom dollar they won't go anywhere else again.. I'm that good.
> toys for tomorrow
> View attachment 170430
> 
> 
> the dirt will be running away from the pain work by time I'm finshed!


Don't overdo it John- we don't want you washed out.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice weekend


You too Ed.
The water system looks great!
You are clever !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! it's a lovley sunny day here in bonnie Scotland. hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. Bright here too but the clouds look menacing. I think it will be wet shortly


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning to you. Do you have anything planned this weekend ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! it's a lovley sunny day here in bonnie Scotland. hope everyone has a great weekend


Make the most of it John - looks like snow in some areas of Scotland!
Beautiful morning here too but don't think its going to last.
Hope you and Jade have a good weekend too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all!
Shopping beckons but I don't really want to go - I'm out of food for Lola though so need to stock up.
Dandies and plantains etc are still rather small, but growing . He's already enjoyed a few helpings this week.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Make the most of it John - looks like snow in some areas of Scotland!
> Beautiful morning here too but don't think its going to last.
> Hope you and Jade have a good weekend too.




my job never showed this morning. my best mate is working away in Australia just now so his wife and little girl are coming to us for a sleepover tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all!
> Shopping beckons but I don't really want to go - I'm out of food for Lola though so need to stock up.
> Dandies and plantains etc are still rather small, but growing . He's already enjoyed a few helpings this week.




fido had his first this year as well


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you. Do you have anything planned this weekend ?


Just been to a beach 
And I also dug up a load of weeds from my grandparents garden. Home now though. 

Have you got any plans?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been to a beach
> And I also dug up a load of weeds from my grandparents garden. Home now though.
> 
> Have you got any plans?


I've been up to London today. We went to the theatre to a play called The Caretaker. It had Timothy Spall starring (he was Peter Pettigrew in Harry Potter). It was really good.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> I've been up to London today. We went to the theatre to a play called The Caretaker. It had Timothy Spall starring (he was Peter Pettigrew in Harry Potter). It was really good.


Sounds fun 
I am hopefully ordering Pip and Squeak a new enclosure tomorrow. 
Just got to work out how to fit it in my room


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Sounds fun
> I am hopefully ordering Pip and Squeak a new enclosure tomorrow.
> Just got to work out how to fit it in my room


If you're anything like my daughter, a good tidy up solves a lot of space issues.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my job never showed this morning. my best mate is working away in Australia just now so his wife and little girl are coming to us for a sleepover tonight.


Sorry about your customer - not very nice of him/her. I would give him the brush off!
Your little visitor will love your animals!!!
Hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I've been up to London today. We went to the theatre to a play called The Caretaker. It had Timothy Spall starring (he was Peter Pettigrew in Harry Potter). It was really good.


What a nice day!
I've seen good reviews about the play. We studied Harold Pinter's Caretaker in school but didn't really appreciate it then.
Timothy Spall is a great versatile actor.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been to a beach
> And I also dug up a load of weeds from my grandparents garden. Home now though.
> 
> Have you got any plans?


It's been very cold here today - temps way down again , but it stayed dry and bright so a walk on a beach would have been lovely - blows the cobwebs away!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's been very cold here today - temps way down again , but it stayed dry and bright so a walk on a beach would have been lovely - blows the cobwebs away!!


It's been pretty cold down here. Much nicer this evening than it's been all day. 

Mum in Buxton says she has a white-out - snow


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> It's been very cold here today - temps way down again , but it stayed dry and bright so a walk on a beach would have been lovely - blows the cobwebs away!!


It was cold and rainy at times but I managed to get a few pictures when it brightened up a bit but they're on my camera


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> If you're anything like my daughter, a good tidy up solves a lot of space issues.


Yeah, I am getting rid of 2 pieces of furniture to fit it in. It's very big because it is meant to be a rabbit cage.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's been pretty cold down here. Much nicer this evening than it's been all day.
> 
> Mum in Buxton says she has a white-out - snow


Winter hasn't finished with us yet!
|


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Winter hasn't finished with us yet!
> |


It certainly hasn't. We had frost this morning


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It certainly hasn't. We had frost this morning


Yes us too, - it's probably colder now than it was in November, but drier. The seasons have been topsy turvy this year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry to hear that, guys. 
It's 84f here. 
Beautiful.


----------



## johnandjade

hello and good mornooning cold dark room. had a fun weekend with our friend and her little girl staying over I'm suffering a little today but I shall survive. hope everyone had a good one


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. I have a busy week. Today it's the county eSafetyStrategy Group which sounds stuffier than it is


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. It's strangely cool this morning. Rode one of the motorcycles in to work again.


----------



## johnandjade

uch, is it not home time yet .


----------



## johnandjade

well I survived ... just. home to curl up into a ball now


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This IS a slow and unremarkable day.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This IS a slow and unremarkable day.




i have been on autopilot all day, thankfully now I'm finished. how was your weekend mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Short.
Life gets faster and the weekends get shorter.
At least it was relatively peaceful.
You?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Short.
> Life gets faster and the weekends get shorter.
> At least it was relatively peaceful.
> You?




it's over to quickly isn't it :/ i had a cracking time. up all night on Saturday and only around 5hrs sleep last night, plenty of vodka! dinner then bed tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

home . no injuries, no crashes and i hit target in work. Monday has been defeated!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And where is Noel ? @AZtortMom
> Wibble ?


Hi Adam 
Went through some changes,
But I'm back
I'm no longer married and I've moved.
But we (me and the torts) are good


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Went through some changes,
> But I'm back
> I'm no longer married and I've moved.
> But we (me and the torts) are good


Yes. Of all things in life, tortoises ARE forever.
I'm not trivialising. I totally understand.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly's happy, I'm happy


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Went through some changes,
> But I'm back
> I'm no longer married and I've moved.
> But we (me and the torts) are good


Sorry to hear that  but glad you're doing better!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hello and good mornooning cold dark room. had a fun weekend with our friend and her little girl staying over I'm suffering a little today but I shall survive. hope everyone had a good one


Love all the Rumours album don't think there's a bad track on it.
Also love the original Fleetwood Mac with Peter Green - more bluesy.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> uch, is it not home time yet .


I was saying that at 8.30 this morning


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well I survived ... just. home to curl up into a ball now


Like this?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
I hope everyone has an enjoyable evening.
I'm just hanging out with the pup, waiting for Kelly to get home at 8:30. And things have been slightly better with us, too.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Went through some changes,
> But I'm back
> I'm no longer married and I've moved.
> But we (me and the torts) are good


So sorry to hear that Noel but glad you are OK.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What time do you get up and go to work?
3:45 A.M. here.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night gang.
> I hope everyone has an enjoyable evening.
> I'm just hanging out with the pup, waiting for Kelly to get home at 8:30. And things have been slightly better with us, too.


Night night Ed, *very* glad to hear that !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> What time do you get up and go to work?
> 3:45 A.M. here.


Hi Ed its 1.05 a.m here and I should be in bed but can't sleep.
Will be up at 6.45 to leave for work at 7.50.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That stinks. LYN.
Stuff on your mind?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 170772
> Shelly's happy, I'm happy


I'm worried that Lola is unhappy right now - he is very active doing a lot of pacing and not eating much unless I feed him or sit by his plate - just walks through it. otherwise. Wondering if he's reached sexual maturity and is looking for a mate. Been reading Joesmum's posts about hormone implants.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> That stinks. LYN.
> Stuff on your mind?


No not really, Ed just a bad night I suppose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Restless tortoise and tortoise mother


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hope you get some sleep.
Good night.
I'm going to go sit outside and wait for the Queen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night John.
Speak to you in the wee hours.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Restless tortoise and tortoise mother


 Yeah - don't think my problem is 'cause I'm looking for a mate though


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope you get some sleep.
> Good night.
> I'm going to go sit outside and wait for the Queen.



She's 90 this week - so good of her to drop in on you!!
Speak soon Ed take care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yeah - don't think my problem is 'cause I'm looking for a mate though


A wise woman


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'm off to see if the sandman will visit me.
Nos da Ed - hope you and the gang enjoy the rest of your Mondays and have a great Tuesday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I'm worried that Lola is unhappy right now - he is very active doing a lot of pacing and not eating much unless I feed him or sit by his plate - just walks through it. otherwise. Wondering if he's reached sexual maturity and is looking for a mate. Been reading Joesmum's posts about hormone implants.


I went through that with Jay when I first moved. 
Thankfully after a couple carrot soaks and time she came back to her normal self


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm worried that Lola is unhappy right now - he is very active doing a lot of pacing and not eating much unless I feed him or sit by his plate - just walks through it. otherwise. Wondering if he's reached sexual maturity and is looking for a mate. Been reading Joesmum's posts about hormone implants.


It's spring. The hormones start flowing. They usually settle down. Keep up the soaks and don't forget that hungry tortoises usually eat. Don't get caught in the hand feeding trap - you could end up with a tort that will only eat from you. 

Joe was as an exception. His pacing was constant, almost manic, even when he was too cold to walk properly he would be trying to pace, just very slowly. 

Just a thought, has he outgrown his enclosure? Is it time for a bigger one?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Went through some changes,
> But I'm back
> I'm no longer married and I've moved.
> But we (me and the torts) are good




sorry to read this mom  hope you're holding up ok


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night gang.
> I hope everyone has an enjoyable evening.
> I'm just hanging out with the pup, waiting for Kelly to get home at 8:30. And things have been slightly better with us, too.




glad things are looking up


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What time do you get up and go to work?
> 3:45 A.M. here.




wow!! that's the middle of the night!! 0600hrs for me


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night John.
> Speak to you in the wee hours.




crashed out at 2100 and slept right threw.. much needed


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room! today brings a new challenge, my manager came in and spoke with me yesterday... the owner of our company is taking semi retirement  once again my name came up for promotion for area manager my padawn is being placed in a garage next to me, so I got to make sure he produces results... pep talk time. it's time for coffee and bacon, it's a tartan spartan kinda day!!


----------



## johnandjade

ok gang, let's go kick todays butt! nothing woth having come easy so let's fight and make it happen!!


----------



## JoesMum

Nothing like a bit of the Boss to start the day  We're going to see him at Wembley later this year


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Nothing like a bit of the Boss to start the day  We're going to see him at Wembley later this year



ohh yeah that will be awesome!!  how are we doing today mum?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ohh yeah that will be awesome!!  how are we doing today mum?


Pretty good. Trying to enthuse myself for a day full of meetings.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Pretty good. Trying to enthuse myself for a day full of meetings.




nasty meetings . just take in an ipod


----------



## johnandjade

good start to the day, the girl in the cafe gave me a large coffee in sted of a regular.. it's the little things


----------



## JoesMum

Time to hit the road. The fiesta needs fuel before I can start the day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> She's 90 this week - so good of her to drop in on you!!
> Speak soon Ed take care.


I wasn't sure that I ever mentioned that Kelly is indeed older than I am.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Time to hit the road. The fiesta needs fuel before I can start the day.


Doesn't Lyn have a Fiesta, too?


----------



## johnandjade

well silly me forgot to bring in my lunch and have no pennies on me to go get a burger


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Those are some inexpensive burgers!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those are some inexpensive burgers!




i have instant noodles but no tub to make them in :/


----------



## johnandjade

just been unofficially confirmed i have the area manager job waiting for me


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

well my little padawan done me proud and hit target today! homeward bound, pizza for tea


----------



## johnandjade

it's actually a really nice evening here tonight


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom


Hi John *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Hi there  *waves*


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John *waves*




how are you today mom?


----------



## johnandjade

think I'll have my self a few potato juices tonight


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's spring. The hormones start flowing. They usually settle down. Keep up the soaks and don't forget that hungry tortoises usually eat. Don't get caught in the hand feeding trap - you could end up with a tort that will only eat from you.
> 
> Joe was as an exception. His pacing was constant, almost manic, even when he was too cold to walk properly he would be trying to pace, just very slowly.
> 
> Just a thought, has he outgrown his enclosure? Is it time for a bigger one?



Hi Joesmum and thanks for the advice. It's true that "In the Spring a young tort's fancy lightly turns to thoughts of love!" He even seems interested in own shadow!! He is still in his own room so has plenty of room. He has eaten some today while I was at work which is good although he walked through most of his 'plates' and spread it everywhere - Mucky pup that he is. No I'm not going to make him dependent on me - as you say if he is hungry he will eat I will just continue to make sure he has a good variety of fresh food available. He is still enjoying a long relaxing soak every day. On the weekend he didn't seem interested in basking under his mvb at all and favoured cooler parts of the room but its very cosy in there even at his level with the underfloor pipes near the surface and the radiator etc so nothing changed temp wise for him but was worried he's not getting uvb. Lets hope we get some warmer spells soon so he can go out for a bit of the natural stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

I don't know what it's beennlike over your way, but we he had the sun out on a few days recently. If the sun's out, ge Lola out if you're home


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Nothing like a bit of the Boss to start the day  We're going to see him at Wembley later this year


I saw him at Crystal Palace a while back - fantastic! No gimmicks and fancy scenery - just raw talent.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I don't know what it's beennlike over your way, but we he had the sun out on a few days recently. If the sun's out, ge Lola out if you're home


Yes we've had some sun but still very cold and chilly breeze here on weekend. I've been out in the garden after work today making sure his patch is hazard free, so that if we do get a nice warm afternoon he can go out for a while.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone.
Hope your all ok.
I've just been outside disinfecting pip and squeaks new enclosure for the second time.
I got it 2nd hand and it's in very good condition other than the fact that it STINKS. The woman used to keep rabbits in it and where the bottom is wood, I think that the urine has just soaked into it.

I have scrubbed it with soapy water and used pet disinfectant on it twice


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Doesn't Lyn have a Fiesta, too?


I do indeed. It will be 8 this year but still a very nippy little car. No plans to change it yet.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just been unofficially confirmed i have the area manager job waiting for me


Great news. Congratulations John !!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone.
> Hope your all ok.
> I've just been outside disinfecting pip and squeaks new enclosure for the second time.
> I got it 2nd hand and it's in very good condition other than the fact that it STINKS. The woman used to keep rabbits in it and where the bottom is wood, I think that the urine has just soaked into it.
> 
> I have scrubbed it with soapy water and used pet disinfectant on it twice


Can you put a new piece of board on top of it?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I saw him at Crystal Palace a while back - fantastic! No gimmicks and fancy scenery - just raw talent.


We saw him at The Emirates in 2013. He came on and played for nearly 4 hours straight without stopping. Simply the best concert I have ever been to. 

Some people missed the start because he came on pretty soon after the doors opened.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone.
> Hope your all ok.
> I've just been outside disinfecting pip and squeaks new enclosure for the second time.
> I got it 2nd hand and it's in very good condition other than the fact that it STINKS. The woman used to keep rabbits in it and where the bottom is wood, I think that the urine has just soaked into it.
> 
> I have scrubbed it with soapy water and used pet disinfectant on it twice


Did you try the bleach?


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you try the bleach?


Nope, think I am going to try a strong scented pet disinfectant first so I know that it is per safe. We used to use a lemon one on my brothers hamster cage and it was pretty good. I need to get some more.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Can you put a new piece of board on top of it?


Might have to if all else fails


----------



## JoesMum

@spudthetortoise

A scented product will only disguise the smell and will wear off

Try white vinegar as I suggested - it's cheap.


----------



## Rue

spudthetortoise said:


> Nope, think I am going to try a strong scented pet disinfectant first so I know that it is per safe. We used to use a lemon one on my brothers hamster cage and it was pretty good. I need to get some more.



...bleach might even be safer. Who knows what's in the scent.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We saw him at The Emirates in 2013. He came on and played for nearly 4 hours straight without stopping. Simply the best concert I have ever been to.
> 
> Some people missed the start because he came on pretty soon after the doors opened.


Yup he certainly gives fans their money's worth!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was thinking about my older woman comment and realized that every girlfriend I ever had. Both wives and all but just one woman I ever dated have been older than myself.
It's about 1 to 5 years with the biggest gap being 12 years.
Strange, huh?
I don't find myself attracted to older women in particular and it's not about maturity. I'm a young jerk at heart.
Has anyone else had all younger or all older relationships?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was thinking about my older woman comment and realized that every girlfriend I ever had. Both wives and all but just one woman I ever dated have been older than myself.
> It's about 1 to 5 years with the biggest gap being 12 years.
> Strange, huh?
> I don't find myself attracted to older women in particular and it's not about maturity. I'm a young jerk at heart.
> Has anyone else had all younger or all older relationships?


All of mine have been older ( because with age comes more than smarts )


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> All of mine have been older ( because with age comes more than smarts )


Thanks Grandpa.
So it's odd but not that odd.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It seems like the "normal" thing is slightly older man. Slightly younger woman.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems like the "normal" thing is slightly older man. Slightly younger woman.


And most pets are dogs and cats and I don't have either !


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We saw him at The Emirates in 2013. He came on and played for nearly 4 hours straight without stopping. Simply the best concert I have ever been to.
> 
> Some people missed the start because he came on pretty soon after the doors opened.




that's why he's the boss


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Nope, think I am going to try a strong scented pet disinfectant first so I know that it is per safe. We used to use a lemon one on my brothers hamster cage and it was pretty good. I need to get some more.




perhaps try 'zaflorol' (or however it's spelt) I use it for smelly cars


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was thinking about my older woman comment and realized that every girlfriend I ever had. Both wives and all but just one woman I ever dated have been older than myself.
> It's about 1 to 5 years with the biggest gap being 12 years.
> Strange, huh?
> I don't find myself attracted to older women in particular and it's not about maturity. I'm a young jerk at heart.
> Has anyone else had all younger or all older relationships?




all my girls I've been with have been older, one was in her 40's when i was in my mid 20's... I bagged myself a cougar lol. jade is older than me by 1 day believe it or not!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning from cold but sunny GLA. how is everyone today? sticking with the topic of older women, I would love to run off into the sunset with this one


----------



## johnandjade

this is the kind of nonsense that goes on here over a football game :/ http://stv.tv/news/west-central/1351059-man-stabbed-in-street-as-police-probe-old-firm-derby-link/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> this is the kind of nonsense that goes on here over a football game :/ http://stv.tv/news/west-central/1351059-man-stabbed-in-street-as-police-probe-old-firm-derby-link/


While I am sure that both sides are pleased that Rangers are capable of competing at the higher level again, Rangers and Celtic need each other despite the rivalry, it is a shame that the violence has returned too. Glasgow has always been worse than the other UK city rivalries sadly. It spoils the game for everyone. ;(


----------



## JoesMum

That was a mistyped emoji. It should have been


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning from cold but sunny GLA. how is everyone today? sticking with the topic of older women, I would love to run off into the sunset with this one


After a certain age, just running anywhere is a task!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> all my girls I've been with have been older, one was in her 40's when i was in my mid 20's... I bagged myself a cougar lol. jade is older than me by 1 day believe it or not!


Yep. I had a 29 year old GF when I was 17.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> While I am sure that both sides are pleased that Rangers are capable of competing at the higher level again, Rangers and Celtic need each other despite the rivalry, it is a shame that the violence has returned too. Glasgow has always been worse than the other UK city rivalries sadly. It spoils the game for everyone. ;(




it's sad that it's just 'normal' life here


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep. I had a 29 year old GF when I was 17.




good morning mr ed, how are you today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning mr ed, how are you today?


Good. I'll be stuck in this office from today until next Tuesday.
So I'll have a lot of forum time. (And lots of EBAY time!)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. I'll be stuck in this office from today until next Tuesday.
> So I'll have a lot of forum time. (And lots of EBAY time!)




browsing for bike parts?


----------



## johnandjade

well my apprentice is in the deep end today. the gaffa at his placement is off AND our guy who is working with him is off as well! I have faith he'll come out on top (especially since i can pop over to help him  )


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> browsing for bike parts?


Vintage motorcycle parts and some final Mothers day items.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly gets a lot less upset that I keep buying parts when she also gets things!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly gets a lot less upset that I keep buying parts when she also gets things!




there are worse things you could be spending your money on. hows the buggy tune up going?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> there are worse things you could be spending your money on. hows the buggy tune up going?


I didn't get the parts from CLUB CAR Japan yet.
I need to reinforce the transmission to handle the engines power.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't get the parts from CLUB CAR Japan yet.
> I need to reinforce the transmission to handle the engines power.




it's gonna be a beast!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have an extra Kawasaki KZ1000 engine laying in my garage. It's a 1977. A year that has no real value. But it is anvil reliable and it does make 81 B.H.P..........
Nowadays, an 81 H.P. motorcycle is down right weak. But an 81 H.P. golf cart might be pretty cool.


----------



## JoesMum

Because this is the COLD DARK ROOM and it's full of Brits, maybe we can introduce our foreign friends to a much-loved comedian who lost her battle with cancer today far too young.I have no idea if her humour crosses borders.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Because this is the COLD DARK ROOM and it's full of Brits, maybe we can introduce our foreign friends to a much-loved comedian who lost her battle with cancer today far too young.I have no idea if her humour crosses borders.


Humor knows no borders.
Who was she?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Humor knows no borders.
> Who was she?


Victoria Wood was a British comedian, actress, screenwriter, singer and director. She was only 62


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll Google her.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She looks familiar.
I wonder if Adams "Wifey" knew her. I think she did some work for the BBC
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hello everyone. I'm doing a lot better than before. I have a milllllion things to do. Papers to write, projects to finish, tests to study for. I'm doing a lot better than before. If any of my friends would like to chat with me, send me a PM and ill give you my email. I usually have time to read some and replying early in the morning/late at night. I'm too busy to open any other app. Need to study an extra lesson. Bye! One wonders how long someone can be a model student for before their brains explode.


----------



## JoesMum

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello everyone. I'm doing a lot better than before. I have a milllllion things to do. Papers to write, projects to finish, tests to study for. I'm doing a lot better than before. If any of my friends would like to chat with me, send me a PM and ill give you my email. I usually have time to read some and replying early in the morning/late at night. I'm too busy to open any other app. Need to study an extra lesson. Bye! One wonders how long someone can be a model student for before their brains explode.


I think my daughter's brain exploded during her final year at university. Quite how she made it to the end, I'll never know!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My mind blew and I never finished college.
Nice to see you about, Abdullah!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was thinking about my older woman comment and realized that every girlfriend I ever had. Both wives and all but just one woman I ever dated have been older than myself.
> It's about 1 to 5 years with the biggest gap being 12 years.
> Strange, huh?
> I don't find myself attracted to older women in particular and it's not about maturity. I'm a young jerk at heart.
> Has anyone else had all younger or all older relationships?


I've only ever been out with one man older than me. I don't go looking for toy boys - in fact all I've ever wanted is a 80+ year old billionaire - I would even settle for him being a millionaire.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> all my girls I've been with have been older, one was in her 40's when i was in my mid 20's... I bagged myself a cougar lol.


Was it this lady by any chance?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't get the parts from CLUB CAR Japan yet.
> I need to reinforce the transmission to handle the engines power.





ZEROPILOT said:


> I have an extra Kawasaki KZ1000 engine laying in my garage. It's a 1977. A year that has no real value. But it is anvil reliable and it does make 81 B.H.P..........
> Nowadays, an 81 H.P. motorcycle is down right weak. But an 81 H.P. golf cart might be pretty cool.


I have 'liked' both these posts - but in all honesty I have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Because this is the COLD DARK ROOM and it's full of Brits, maybe we can introduce our foreign friends to a much-loved comedian who lost her battle with cancer today far too young.I have no idea if her humour crosses borders.


I was so shocked to hear that tonight she was such a funny lady.
RIP Victoria Wood


----------



## Lyn W

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello everyone. I'm doing a lot better than before. I have a milllllion things to do. Papers to write, projects to finish, tests to study for. I'm doing a lot better than before. If any of my friends would like to chat with me, send me a PM and ill give you my email. I usually have time to read some and replying early in the morning/late at night. I'm too busy to open any other app. Need to study an extra lesson. Bye! One wonders how long someone can be a model student for before their brains explode.


Good to hear from you Abdulla! No pain no gain they say but you must try to find some time to switch off too - it will help with your studies if you are relaxed and refreshed. Take care .


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hello everyone. I'm doing a lot better than before. I have a milllllion things to do. Papers to write, projects to finish, tests to study for. I'm doing a lot better than before. If any of my friends would like to chat with me, send me a PM and ill give you my email. I usually have time to read some and replying early in the morning/late at night. I'm too busy to open any other app. Need to study an extra lesson. Bye! One wonders how long someone can be a model student for before their brains explode.




wayhey!!! glad to hear your doing well


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! 3 expressos in my belly and I'm running early. its a beautiful morning here!

was out on a lesson last night, mr instructor is saying all I need to do is build confidence... who'd of thought lack of confidence would be an issue for the tartan spartan  
so HM The Queen is 90 today. hmmm, only one Queen I acknowledge


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I'm on school governor duties today. (I was yesterday too actually) Today I'm part of an interview panel for a new Deputy Head... shouldn't be too bad


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm on school governor duties today. (I was yesterday too actually) Today I'm part of an interview panel for a new Deputy Head... shouldn't be too bad




good morning mum . nice easy day ahead then?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . nice easy day ahead then?


Better than the last couple definitely!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Better than the last couple definitely!




and it's nearly Friday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I have 'liked' both these posts - but in all honesty I have no idea what you are talking about!


An engine from one of these. Whoops. No picture.


Lyn W said:


> I have 'liked' both these posts - but in all honesty I have no idea what you are talking about!


Basically I'm fitting an old four cylinder, 1,000cc motorcycle engine into a golf cart that had a one cylinder 200cc engine. If I use a different axle configuration I should be able to raise the top speed from 28 mph to over 100 mph. Although much more than 50 mph would be pretty unsafe!
(It would only do 12 mph initially.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Do YOU lack confidence or does the instructor?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do YOU lack confidence or does the instructor?




bit of both I think! lol. how are we today sir?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Great. I just staggered into the darkness and found a catering truck. Turkey on Rye with mayonaise.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great. I just staggered into the darkness and found a catering truck. Turkey on Rye with mayonaise.



result!!! another day on ebay ahead? I'm still chasing my tail from Monday playing catch up, I'm 3hrs behind on work:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> result!!! another day on ebay ahead? I'm still chasing my tail from Monday playing catch up, I'm 3hrs behind on work:/


No. My credit card is smoking.
Don't let me stop you from working. I'm busy all day stopping myself from doing actual work.
Desk sitting again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I've only ever been out with one man older than me. I don't go looking for toy boys - in fact all I've ever wanted is a 80+ year old billionaire - I would even settle for him being a millionaire.


Romantic? NO.
Practical? YES.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning Noel.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. My credit card is smoking.
> Don't let me stop you from working. I'm busy all day stopping myself from doing actual work.
> Desk sitting again.




I went a bit overboard buying new toys this month as well, just a new pair of boots to go and I think that's me done


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




good morning mom!


----------



## johnandjade

it's around 62F here just now, that for us is a nice day


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it's around 62F here just now, that for us is a nice day


16C/61F here. The sun is out but it's clouding over


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> 16C/61F here. The sun is out but it's clouding over


Good morning.
It's sunny and still a little cool for this season at around 81.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about a new topic?
Kids?
No kids?
Why? (optional)
Me. No kids.
Though I have raised and supported five step kids during two marriages and currently have three step grandkids. (If there IS such a thing?)
I was always afraid of having children. I thought that I would be too selfish. Too immature.And most of my girlfriends I didn't think made very good "Mom" material.
I also grew up with no father and I wasn't in a hurry to pass down that whole ordeal.
As chance would have it, I married two of the three women that I fell in love with and both of them had previously had children and had had their tubes tied. So unless something very unlikely happens, (I'm 51) My family tree ends with a dead limb!
On a side note, I've only very recently started to regret not having kids.
At least I wont have someone telling me what a lousy parent I was.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a new topic?
> Kids?
> No kids?
> Why? (optional)
> Me. No kids.
> Though I have raised and supported five step kids during two marriages and currently have three step grandkids. (If there IS such a thing?)
> I was always afraid of having children. I thought that I would be too selfish. Too immature.And most of my girlfriends I didn't think made very good "Mom" material.
> I also grew up with no father and I wasn't in a hurry to pass down that whole ordeal.
> As chance would have it, I married two of the three women that I fell in love with and both of them had previously had children and had had their tubes tied. So unless something very unlikely happens, (I'm 51) My family tree ends with a dead limb!
> On a side note, I've only very recently started to regret not having kids.
> At least I wont have someone telling me what a lousy parent I was.




I have never been keen on the idea of having kids. after having a kid in the house all weekend, jade enevitable brought the subject up... my answer was still no. we are 30 this year, own a house and stable jobs. logically now would be the time, but I still ain't keen!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a new topic?
> Kids?
> No kids?
> Why? (optional)
> Me. No kids.


Two kids except they're adult now. The eldest is nearly 23, graduated from university and currently studying Prairie Dogs in Canada. The youngest is 20 next week and is at university and doing rather well.

Why? We wanted kids 

I would not want to have delayed parenting another 10 years or so as seems to be the fashion now... I am glad we did it around the age of 30 (are you listening johnandjade  ) 

We were younger and better able to cope with the disruption then and now they've fledged we're young, fit and wealthy enough to enjoy having time together without them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You had a plan. A lot of us did not. Like myself.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> You had a plan. A lot of us did not. Like myself.


And I've led a boring life, meeting my now husband aged 21 and still being with him over 30 years later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've had the same job for 33 years, but as far as being married. 12 years. We've been together for 18.


----------



## johnandjade

well I'm finally back on track at work though i had to take a bullet today and go under target:/. not to worry tomorrow i'll kill it and go over target! (I hope)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> well I'm finally back on track at work though i had to take a bullet today and go under target:/. not to worry tomorrow i'll kill it and go over target! (I hope)


Not a problem, I'm sure. You seem to always meet and beat all expectations.


----------



## johnandjade

on way home to a kid'less house to await on a grocery delivery... with beer!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not a problem, I'm sure. You seem to always meet and beat all expectations.




 work better under pressure I think.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> on way home to a kid'less house to await on a grocery delivery... with beer!


beer or Bud ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> on way home to a kid'less house to await on a grocery delivery... with beer!


It's good you don't have kids. It could make you take to drinking!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> beer or Bud ?




just cheep beer . no bud till payday


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's good you don't have kids. It could make you take to drinking!




I struggle to look after myself let alone a kid lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I struggle to look after myself let alone a kid lol


Kids will drive you to drink ; But grandkids are great !


----------



## johnandjade

having a kid could be handy... could take them dandy picking, then I wouldn't just be that weird guy stuffing weeds in his pocket on the way home!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Kids will drive you to drink ; But grandkids are great !



you get to hand em back


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> just cheep beer . no bud till payday


Cheep beer is grain and water ; after work you need real Bud !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> you get to hand em back


But you don't want too !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I struggle to look after myself let alone a kid lol


Kids take and grandkids give !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Cheep beer is grain and water ; after work you need real Bud !




tis true! needs must just now though, spent all my spare cash at weekend


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> tis true! needs must just now though, spent all my spare cash at weekend


Than don't buy a 12 pk of cheep beer buy a 6 pk of Bud ! But drink and be happy always !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Than don't buy a 12 pk of cheep beer buy a 6 pk of Bud ! But drink and be happy always !




it's too late  but a little vodka will help ease the pain


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it's too late  but a little vodka will help ease the pain


Or add to it in the morning !


----------



## johnandjade

not the best picture, fido's house was home to my friends little girls toys at weekend.. the top was covered entirely at one point!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Or add to it in the morning !



a fair point gramps! I invented in an expresso maker for that very reason


----------



## johnandjade

Fido enjoing the sunshine and the dandies I brought in


----------



## johnandjade

on the subject of kids, it doesn't help when we still have a pair of kids PJ's in the living room and the toothpaste and brush in the bathroom!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom!


Morning John*waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

As far as the kid subject,
I've never really wanted any for myself. I just came from a really screwed up family and don't want to pass on the gene. 
It's interesting that I had to wait for so long for the doctor to give me permission to get permanent birth control. They kept saying "you will change your mind" I'm over here, like no


----------



## JoesMum

Just heard on the news that the singer Prince has died aged 57 :O

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-36106778


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> An engine from one of these. Whoops. No picture.
> 
> Basically I'm fitting an old four cylinder, 1,000cc motorcycle engine into a golf cart that had a one cylinder 200cc engine. If I use a different axle configuration I should be able to raise the top speed from 28 mph to over 100 mph. Although much more than 50 mph would be pretty unsafe!
> (It would only do 12 mph initially.)


That will be a pretty fast round of golf!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Joy of joys!!
The people that bought the house down the block from me. For too much money are painting it bright friggin' yellow.
Like a glossy bright yellow.
Having no home owners association does have its drawbacks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Just heard on the news that the singer Prince has died aged 57 :O
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-36106778


I guess it's true. The wife just texted me.....


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Joy of joys!!
> The people that bought the house down the block from me. For too much money are painting it bright friggin' yellow.
> Like a glossy bright yellow.
> Having no home owners association does have its drawbacks.


Ummm...bright! At least you won't crash into it at night. Although you might be too dazzled by day.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's around 62F here just now, that for us is a nice day


It's been bloomin' cold here again!!! brrrrr! A very chilly wind.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Ummm...bright! At least you won't crash into it at night. Although you might be too dazzled by day.


Now my block will show up on Google Earth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That sucks because my crappy little house went up in value again.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> work better under pressure I think.


......as does your washer!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It's been bloomin' cold here again!!! brrrrr! A very chilly wind.


Hello. Miss Lyn!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> As far as the kid subject,
> I've never really wanted any for myself. I just came from a really screwed up family and don't want to pass on the gene.
> It's interesting that I had to wait for so long for the doctor to give me permission to get permanent birth control. They kept saying "you will change your mind" I'm over here, like no


Never wanted kids,
Why? I work with them!
Love my nephews and nieces though and when they were little they loved staying with Aunty Ninny too, but it was always a relief to hand them back!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. Miss Lyn!!


Hi Ed - how is your day going?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed - how is your day going?


Pretty decent, really!
Yours?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just heard on the news that the singer Prince has died aged 57 :O
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-36106778


Good grief - how sad!
What is it with all these young celebrity deaths this yea?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pretty decent, really!
> Yours?


Not too bad thanks. Busy day but Friday tomorrow again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My life has calmed back down to almost where it was before.
I wont again forget how fortunate I am.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My life has calmed back down to almost where it was before.
> I wont again forget how fortunate I am.


Very pleased to hear it, Ed. Sometimes it takes a big jolt to make us appreciate that what we usually think of as our normal mundane lives are actually pretty good. Long may ot continue to be. How is your Mum?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Very pleased to hear it, Ed. Sometimes it takes a big jolt to make us appreciate that what we usually think of as our normal mundane lives are actually pretty good. Long may ot continue to be. How is your Mum?


Better overall, but she has lost a little of her mental state as well as her physical issues.
She has good days and not so good days and is still in the rehab facility in Georgia and I'm still keeping her house in order just in case she can ever go back home.
It's week to week and month to month.
I'm driving up again a week from today.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Better overall, but she has lost a little of her mental state as well as her physical issues.
> She has good days and not so good days and is still in the rehab facility in Georgia and I'm still keeping her house in order just in case she can ever go back home.
> It's week to week and month to month.
> I'm driving up again a week from today.
> Thanks for asking!


It's not easy is it?
She is lucky to have a son a like you to help, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It's not easy is it?
> She is lucky to have a son a like you to help, Ed.


That's exactly what I keep telling her.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Joy of joys!!
> The people that bought the house down the block from me. For too much money are painting it bright friggin' yellow.
> Like a glossy bright yellow.
> Having no home owners association does have its drawbacks.


Couldn't resist...! Plat it at full volume with your windows open!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just took Suki for a walk to go check it out.
I ended up carrying her two pound lazy carcass.
That yellow paint might be primer. They just installed a very top end tile roof. Maybe they're going to stucco or something?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just took Suki for a walk to go check it out.
> I ended up carrying her two pound lazy carcass.
> That yellow paint might be primer. They just installed a very top end tile roof. Maybe they're going to stucco or something?


Hopefully it will all be OK then.
People do the strangest things to houses.
There is a row of old stone terraced cottages in my street and the owners of one in the middle decided to paint the beautiful the stonework orange!! The new owners have now repainted it cream which is an improvement but it is such a shame to have spoilt it in the first place.


----------



## Lyn W

I will say nos da now and wish you all a peaceful evening/night and Happy Friday!
Take care.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Joy of joys!!
> The people that bought the house down the block from me. For too much money are painting it bright friggin' yellow.
> Like a glossy bright yellow.
> Having no home owners association does have its drawbacks.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now my block will show up on Google Earth.




be visible from space!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My life has calmed back down to almost where it was before.
> I wont again forget how fortunate I am.




glad you're feeling better mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's not easy is it?
> She is lucky to have a son a like you to help, Ed.




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! it's only smeggin Friday!!! lots to do today, i have to do enough work to go over target... keep an eye on 3 guys in branch next to me AND finish early enough to get over to base for last hour as i need to run there tomorrow! 
challenge accepted!! OOHHHRRAAHH!! (warface)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> be visible from space!!


Are they zeroing in on your Bud ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it's too late  but a little vodka will help ease the pain


Did it work ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did it work ?



nope . had one and that was it. there's just no substitute for the King of beers is there:/


----------



## johnandjade

off to tell the guys in the other branch that don't have a license that they are not aloud to drive on site.... even though that's what I'm doing:/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> off to tell the guys in the other branch that don't have a license that they are not aloud to drive on site.... even though that's what I'm doing:/


Shame Shame on you ! Shaking my head


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Winter seems to be returning to Kent which is a nuisance as I have things to do outdoors today. 

Still, I have an afternoon tea retirement party for a colleague to look forward to this afternoon. Very civilised


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shame Shame on you ! Shaking my head




I'm sneaky


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Winter seems to be returning to Kent which is a nuisance as I have things to do outdoors today.
> 
> Still, I have an afternoon tea retirement party for a colleague to look forward to this afternoon. Very civilised




ooo laa laa! very posh . it's rather nippy here in not so sunny paisley as well


----------



## johnandjade

my boss called, he's going to sub me some cash so i can book my test! he's really wanting me mobile and promoted!!  woohoo


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone

Happy Earth Day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm using the cool Morocco wallet that Adam sent me.
I tossed my other wallet with my pants into the washing machine and it flew apart!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> View attachment 171128
> Happy Earth Day!




good morning mom!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm using the cool Morocco wallet that Adam sent me.
> I tossed my other wallet with my pants into the washing machine and it flew apart!
> 
> View attachment 171133




nice . did he send and money in it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> nice . did he send and money in it


NO.
_ WAS HOPING FOR A FEW ANCIENT gold coins._


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> NO.
> _ WAS HOPING FOR A FEW ANCIENT gold coins._




i have the wallet from pulp fiction, far too rude to post a pic. no money in it either


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Every time a whip it out, people ask about it.
(The wallet.)


----------



## johnandjade

well today I couldn't get my target up from yesterday as the gaffa locked up an hour early but I done enough to cover today. popped into base to get organised for tomorrow and now on my way home with a pocket full of dandies for Fido. 

the job for myself that never showed last week is due again tomorrow so hopefully i'll have that to do and get JB VALETING going. one of my neighbors stopped me yesterday to ask about doing his car as he is going to be a driving instructor! hopefully that will be regular work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> well today I couldn't get my target up from yesterday as the gaffa locked up an hour early but I done enough to cover today. popped into base to get organised for tomorrow and now on my way home with a pocket full of dandies for Fido.
> 
> the job for myself that never showed last week is due again tomorrow so hopefully i'll have that to do and get JB VALETING going. one of my neighbors stopped me yesterday to ask about doing his car as he is going to be a driving instructor! hopefully that will be regular work


Cool. That's how it starts........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Every time a whip it out, people ask about it.
> (The wallet.)




actually had a chuckle aloud there! it's awesome, interesting design and nice sentimental value


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> actually had a chuckle aloud there! it's awesome, interesting design and nice sentimental value


It is SO unlike an American wallet. There are no spots for a credit card. That speaks volumes!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool. That's how it starts........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is SO unlike an American wallet. There are no spots for a credit card. That speaks volumes!!




wow! I remember mr adam saying that over there is culture that revolves around 'slipping' someone some cash to get things done.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wow! I remember mr adam saying that over there is culture that revolves around 'slipping' someone some cash to get things done.


There is room in there for many hundreds of American "greenbacks" inside!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

But I only have a whopping $67 in there!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is room in there for many hundreds of American "greenbacks" inside!




wayhey!! it is a good feeling having a big fat wallet


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> But I only have a whopping $67 in there!




£67 more than me, and still a week till pay check


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You know how sometimes you lose a sock when you do laundry?
Kelly says it's the same thing that happens to a wallet. She found it in the washer. But only three of the six $20 bills found their way onto our kitchen bar unit.
I noticed, also, that she didn't run back out to the laundry room to look for the pilfered sixty bucks!
I did. Guess what? It isn't there........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You know how sometimes you lose a sock when you do laundry?
> Kelly says it's the same thing that happens to a wallet. She found it in the washer. But only three of the six $20 bills found their way onto our kitchen bar unit.
> I noticed, also, that she didn't run back out to the laundry room to look for the pilfered sixty bucks!
> I did. Guess what? It isn't there........




hmm, I'll bet a new pair of shoes 'magically' apear


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hmm, I'll bet a new pair of shoes 'magically' apear


She is a shoe freak.
Are they all?
A few months back, she told me that she wanted a new pair of sport riding boots for her motorcycle. Inside her closet we found two other pair new in the boxes. She honestly MUST have 30 or more pair of shoes and MOST have never been out of the boxes.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is a shoe freak.
> Are they all?
> A few months back, she told me that she wanted a new pair of sport riding boots for her motorcycle. Inside her closet we found two other pair new in the boxes. She honestly MUST have 30 or more pair of shoes and MOST have never been out of the boxes.




wow!! that's a heck load of shoes!! jade isn't bad at all, i'd say maby 10 pairs. i have one pair of boots i use, one pair of spares and one pair of sneakers for driving.. thats it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I own six pair including a pair of bright lime green leather size 14 sport riding boots. (Something to behold!!) Two pair of black boots. Two pair of sneakers and some new hiking boots that I've never hiked in....But plan to. 
Oh, also my work shoes. They are of the $10 variety. So 7 pair.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also must still have a pair of formal shoes in there too. To be used for my funeral, no doubt.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm using the cool Morocco wallet that Adam sent me.
> I tossed my other wallet with my pants into the washing machine and it flew apart!
> 
> View attachment 171133


What he sent one with a camel on it!!!?
Hope he slipped a lump sum in it?
It's very nice!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also must still have a pair of formal shoes in there too. To be used for my funeral, no doubt.




oh yeah, I forgot i have a pair of those too. we call them 'Saturday night sliders'.  my work boots are used for walking in and from work as well, around 6miles a day! i'm on surplus german parra boots just now, around £35 and are fantastic! not many miles left on this pair though!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well today I couldn't get my target up from yesterday as the gaffa locked up an hour early but I done enough to cover today. popped into base to get organised for tomorrow and now on my way home with a pocket full of dandies for Fido.
> 
> the job for myself that never showed last week is due again tomorrow so hopefully i'll have that to do and get JB VALETING going. one of my neighbors stopped me yesterday to ask about doing his car as he is going to be a driving instructor! hopefully that will be regular work


Why is it that the best looking dandies I've seen are all growing next to busy roads? Too many fumes flying around to risk it.
If your customer lets you down again I would give him the brush off.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What he sent one with a camel on it!!!?
> Hope he slipped a lump sum in it?
> It's very nice!




we missed the obvious joke!!!!


MONEY LAUNDERING!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Why is it that the best looking dandies I've seen are all growing next to busy roads? Too many fumes flying around to risk it.
> If your customer lets you down again I would give him the brush off.




I found a nice spot behind a wall


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You know how sometimes you lose a sock when you do laundry?
> Kelly says it's the same thing that happens to a wallet. She found it in the washer. But only three of the six $20 bills found their way onto our kitchen bar unit.
> I noticed, also, that she didn't run back out to the laundry room to look for the pilfered sixty bucks!
> I did. Guess what? It isn't there........


Isn't money laundering illegal?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Isn't money laundering illegal?




not if you wash it at 40degrees


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we missed the obvious joke!!!!
> 
> 
> MONEY LAUNDERING!!!


You beat me too it!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John - good day?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> we missed the obvious joke!!!!
> 
> 
> MONEY LAUNDERING!!!


I also missed the camel lump.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also missed the camel lump.


Hi Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - good day?




allo lyn!! yeah, no disasters so it was a good day . you? hows lola?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed!


Hello Lyn!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning cold dark room! it's the weekend!! woohoo!!! anyone doing anything fun?? today is my first time being left to run base at work on a Saturday. in theory it should be an easy shift. I also have the added bonus of 'borrowing' some more supplies weather is looking ok for today so hopefully my job shows up this afternoon.


----------



## spud's_mum

Good morning. 
I am awake and it's not even 7. What is wrong with me!? 
The girls moved into the new setup last night and they have already destroyed it.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> good morning cold dark room! it's the weekend!! woohoo!!! anyone doing anything fun?? today is my first time being left to run base at work on a Saturday. in theory it should be an easy shift. I also have the added bonus of 'borrowing' some more supplies weather is looking ok for today so hopefully my job shows up this afternoon.


I am planning to just stay in bed for as long as I can lol. Spud will be waiting to be fed so I will need to get up at a reasonable time though


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Good morning.
> I am awake and it's not even 7. What is wrong with me!?
> The girls moved into the new setup last night and they have already destroyed it.




pictures!!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> pictures!!


U mean I have to get OUT of bed?


----------



## johnandjade

Fido likes to watch the sunrise


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> U mean I have to get OUT of bed?




it's Saturday, have a lie in


----------



## spud's_mum

I set it up so that it looked all pretty but they decided to redecorate


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 171207
> I set it up so that it looked all pretty but they decided to redecorate


Here is a pic from last night:


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all - a 'quiet' weekend to come here. If the weather holds, we have gutters to clear out, the lawn to edge, the patio needs a blast with the pressure washer after the winter, etc...

Otherwise, it'll just be cleaning out our tropical aquarium, ironing and watching the FA Cup matches on tv


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> Fido likes to watch the sunrise
> View attachment 171206


AWEE!
What a cutie! That reminds me, I need to change Spuds substrate as it's got dry.


----------



## spud's_mum

The girls have risen.
Time for more destruction 
They also buried their water bottle so the bottle ended up leaking and they only have a tiny bit left. I dug it up and now squeak is drinking. Silly girls


----------



## JoesMum

My daughter got some internet in Canada while we were asleep last night. 

She sent some pictures - she's working every day with Black Tailed Prairie Dogs like this



The pups are due to emerge soon, so the pictures should get cuter


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 171207
> I set it up so that it looked all pretty but they decided to redecorate




awesome!!! they must love it . good job


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all - a 'quiet' weekend to come here. If the weather holds, we have gutters to clear out, the lawn to edge, the patio needs a blast with the pressure washer after the winter, etc...
> 
> Otherwise, it'll just be cleaning out our tropical aquarium, ironing and watching the FA Cup matches on tv




a productive weekend, you'll be glad you done it when you get to relax in a bice tidy garden


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> awesome!!! they must love it . good job


Thanks, I just dug up the sand bowl, millet and water bottle. They were all buried this morning!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> AWEE!
> What a cutie! That reminds me, I need to change Spuds substrate as it's got dry.




I'm just after pouring a couple of jugs of water into fidos for the same reason


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I'm just after pouring a couple of jugs of water into fidos for the same reason


It rained overnight - Joe's substrate is wet.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> My daughter got some internet in Canada while we were asleep last night.
> 
> She sent some pictures - she's working every day with Black Tailed Prairie Dogs like this
> View attachment 171210
> 
> 
> The pups are due to emerge soon, so the pictures should get cuter



what a great opportunity. nice pic, looking forward to more


----------



## johnandjade

ok cold dark room, you wanted the best, you got the best... the hottest band in the world..... kiss!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo lyn!! yeah, no disasters so it was a good day . you? hows lola?


Morning John, a beautiful sunny but cold day here. All good with me thanks and Lola seems to be calming down. Off dandy hunting later.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I am planning to just stay in bed for as long as I can lol. Spud will be waiting to be fed so I will need to get up at a reasonable time though


Morning Spudsmum - Yup torts certainly get you out of bed when there's no other good reason to do so. Can't remember the last time I had a lie in. Rarely go back to bed either - once I'm awake I have to get up. Glad the girls like their new home.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all - a 'quiet' weekend to come here. If the weather holds, we have gutters to clear out, the lawn to edge, the patio needs a blast with the pressure washer after the winter, etc...
> 
> Otherwise, it'll just be cleaning out our tropical aquarium, ironing and watching the FA Cup matches on tv


Good morning - sounds like a busy day, but at least you'll be out in the fresh air for most of it!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 171207
> I set it up so that it looked all pretty but they decided to redecorate


Looks like they had a house warming party!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My daughter got some internet in Canada while we were asleep last night.
> 
> She sent some pictures - she's working every day with Black Tailed Prairie Dogs like this
> View attachment 171210
> 
> 
> The pups are due to emerge soon, so the pictures should get cuter


How beautiful! Is this part of her studies or a full time job?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Looks like they had a house warming party!!


Yeah 
I cleaned it all up and put it back to the correct place and Squeak came straight down and destroyed the place again! She's not even using the bedding. I think she's just doing it to annoy me


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> How beautiful! Is this part of her studies or a full time job?


She graduated last summer in Environmental Biology and Geography and had saved for a gap year. She's doing a 3 month internship working as Field Assistant on a research project on the prairie dogs. It will be good for her cv. 

She's had to learn to sex them, feel if they're pregnant, milk them to see if they're lactating, etc!

The photo I posted is of a male who exasperates her and she loves in turn. He manages to get himself caught multiple times a day and drives the researchers nuts!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> She graduated last summer in Environmental Biology and Geography and had saved for a gap year. She's doing a 3 month internship working as Field Assistant on a research project on the prairie dogs. It will be good for her cv.
> 
> She's had to learn to sex them, feel if they're pregnant, milk them to see if they're lactating, etc!
> 
> The photo I posted is of a male who exasperates her and she loves in turn. He manages to get himself caught multiple times a day and drives the researchers nuts!


What a fantastic opportunity and an unforgettable experience. I bet she's having a great time.


----------



## Lyn W

Time to start the chores for the day so see you late!
Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Time to start the chores for the day so see you late!
> Have a good Saturday everyone.


Gutters cleared. Husband currently doing conservatory roof. I need to go to Sainsbury's


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly had two Prairie Dogs about ten years ago as pets.
I made a very large cage for them that had several feet of shavings, some buried PVC pipe and a giant exercise wheel like hamsters would use. (Homebuilt and with ball bearings from a skateboard)
Those crazy things LOVE that wheel. They ran in it all day long. Prairie dogs seem so lazy, but they wanted to just run 24/7.
After about 4 years, the female passed away. The vet guessed it was a respiratory thing. Not long after that, the male became very aggressive. It got so bad that she had to use heavy leather gloves to work on the pen. We couldn't buy more females because a ban on selling them came into effect.
He died less than a year later.
They are fascinating animals. Very social and vocal. Sold in pet shops without anyone really seeming to know much about their needs.
They are again for sale in Florida. And people still buy just one.
It seems that they need to be in big groups. With loads of room.


----------



## JoesMum

Given they're about the size of cats and live in huge burrows in the wild, I would have thought that giving them adequate space, especially indoors, would be a challenge in anything other than a zoo. 

You're right about them being social animals. They live in colonies. These black-tailed ones are endangered, so I really hope that nobody keeps them as pets. 

The project my daughter is on is a collaboration between Calgary Zoo and the University of Saskatchewan to better understand them and how they breed. 

They have been found to carry plague in the wild which might put a few pet keepers off... or maybe not, people keep rats and they can carry plague too.


----------



## JoesMum

I might be wrong about endangered- locally scarce - is probably more accurate


----------



## JoesMum

Busy day doing chores with my husband. 

The gutters have been cleared and cleaned, the conservatory roof, patio and window frames have all been cleaned too - and I replaced our broken letterbox. 

We're both shattered. Fish and chips for dinner is sounding good!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Busy day doing chores with my husband.
> 
> The gutters have been cleared and cleaned, the conservatory roof, patio and window frames have all been cleaned too - and I replaced our broken letterbox.
> 
> We're both shattered. Fish and chips for dinner is sounding good!


It sure does.
When can we come?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going out in the morning with my brother to try and catch some Butterfly Peacock Bass for my big, empty fish pond.
Cold snaps kill them off pretty well buy it forgot to get cold this year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

They're not actually bass, but very brightly colored bass shape South American Cichlids released on purpose to eat up some other Cichlids released by accident.
Stupid.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> They're not actually bass, but very brightly colored bass shape South American Cichlids released on purpose to eat up some other Cichlids released by accident.
> Stupid.


Well you'll have the fish Ed, then all you'll need to do is catch some chips!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! well wouldn't you know that job called yesterday to put off till today. ( at least he called this time) not expecting him to show but we'll see. i have a viewing for a neighbors car today! woohoo! so I'm up and getting organised as will try push for that job today if i can. must remain positive!! 
spent all day yesterday sleeping after work, so also have housework to do. 

hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. Another busy day of chores ahead here. Although the weather may not allow the big job... replacing the shed roof felt. (It was ripped off by the gales at Easter)

We're going to need work on Monday for a rest!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. Another busy day of chores ahead here. Although the weather may not allow the big job... replacing the shed roof felt. (It was ripped off by the gales at Easter)
> 
> We're going to need work on Monday for a rest!




morning mum! how are we today ma'am? it's a good feeling when it's all done though isn't it


----------



## johnandjade

text that job, hes due at half 9 .


----------



## johnandjade

live on the top floor? no outside tap? no problem! ( I hope )


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> live on the top floor? no outside tap? no problem! ( I hope )
> View attachment 171311


Morning John Good luck with that. If the hose is still too short you'll have to get some very tall Jacks!
Hope you're not on a water meter! When you have wheels you'll be able to go to their homes which will be easier for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Morning all! Its a lovely sunny morning in Wales - hope it lasts.


----------



## JoesMum

Morning. We keep having hailstorms! Shed roof progressing very slowly!


----------



## johnandjade

boom!! rush job but complete bang on time. JB VALETING is officially unofficially up and running!


----------



## johnandjade

my neighbor called as well so i have another job for during the week


----------



## johnandjade

done my math... £60 for today's job ( 2hrs ). next job my neighbors car, i'm only taking £20 as its a mate I've known for over 10yrs... and his mrs has a car . so basically i'll have cut even already! woohoo!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> boom!! rush job but complete bang on time. JB VALETING is officially unofficially up and running!


OK take down one Bud for yourself !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OK take down one Bud for yourself !




how are you gramps? still on the cheep stuff but it's nearly finished.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> how are you gramps? still on the cheep stuff but it's nearly finished.


1 great beer is worth 2 1/2 cheep beers


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> 1 great beer is worth 2 1/2 cheep beers




amen brother! I'm going to send jade a text message, see if she will bring some home


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> amen brother! I'm going to send jade a text message, see if she will bring some home


Hope you can smell my Bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

so today I've done more housework in a copy hours than jade has done with an entire week off! just the animals to clean out, hoover up then get myself shaved and bathed. busy boy today


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hope you can smell my Bud ?




i can almost taste it


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i can almost taste it


I'm past tasting I'm to drinking it !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm past tasting I'm to drinking it !




woohoo!!! jade is bringing back some buds


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! jade is bringing back some buds


While your waiting I'm tasting ! While shaking my head


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> While your waiting I'm tasting ! While shaking my head




i'll have a potato juice


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 171359






here's to ya gramps


----------



## johnandjade

been on the go since 0700, its now 1600. I think i'll call it a day and bush out now  just need my wee wuman to come home with my buds


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone




good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning!




top o the morning to ya mr ed! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

music plays... 'degus to the left of me


fido to the right



here i am stuck in the middle with you '


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> top o the morning to ya mr ed! how are you today?


Busy.
I'll be on board most of the day Monday.
Right now I'm getting ready to work on my yard.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm setting up an aquarium in my main bedroom. One that didn't sell..


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Busy.
> I'll be on board most of the day Monday.
> Right now I'm getting ready to work on my yard.




a sneaky beer waiting for finishing? don't do too much, don't want you having a sore back


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm setting up an aquarium in my main bedroom. One that didn't sell..




that sounds awesome!! I find water so relaxing and peaceful. just don't forget about the turbocharged golf cart project


----------



## johnandjade

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=real life mario kart&sm=1

this chap has some large mushrooms! or just plain ol' crazy! some say its a 70-30 split... either way I love it


----------



## johnandjade

food for thought... is it right to dream and set your self high goals? on one hand, blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall not be disappointed'.... if you have low dreams and ambitions, you will always be content and every win is a bonus right? 

on the other, 'nothing worth having comes easy' and you greatest enemy and negatively comes from within... with that outlook, you will always push yourself and drive forward... BUT, every loss is a defeat. 

just the kind of nonsense that ponder over :/


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> They're not actually bass, but very brightly colored bass shape South American Cichlids released on purpose to eat up some other Cichlids released by accident.
> Stupid.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




every problem has a solution


----------



## johnandjade

sented candle...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Morning. We keep having hailstorms! Shed roof progressing very slowly!


Gorgeous day here - just a little chilly.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ,,,, get myself shaved and bathed. busy boy today


Should have done yourself under the hose - would have saved you time!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> food for thought... is it right to dream and set your self high goals? on one hand, blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall not be disappointed'.... if you have low dreams and ambitions, you will always be content and every win is a bonus right?
> 
> on the other, 'nothing worth having comes easy' and you greatest enemy and negatively comes from within... with that outlook, you will always push yourself and drive forward... BUT, every loss is a defeat.
> 
> just the kind of nonsense that ponder over :/


Yes but hopefully we learn from our mistakes and disappointments so aim high I say, - nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## JoesMum

That's it. Aquarium cleaned, shed reroofed, loads of stuff (including the old shed roof) taken to the tip... a piece of pork is smelling good in the oven and a large G&T has been poured. A very busy, but productive weekend over.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That's it. Aquarium cleaned, shed reroofed, loads of stuff (including the old shed roof) taken to the tip... a piece of pork is smelling good in the oven and a large G&T has been poured. A very busy, but productive weekend over.


I'm exhausted just reading all that!!
Just reported my neighbours for fly tipping their rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden.
Today they chopped down a lot of new blackberry bush growth that I and the other neighbours use for fruit, left it all to rot and dumped a load of old slabs, stones and concrete on top of it. They can't see it from their garden as its outside their high gate but not a pretty sight from mine. So after she chopped a huge chunk out of one of my shrubs last Sept and after years of putting up with their rubbish not being disposed of properly in spite of constant requests, I have had enough! I am also seeking legal advice too. I'm fed up of it

Right - rant over - all calm again


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes but hopefully we learn from our mistakes and disappointments so aim high I say, - nothing ventured nothing gained!



he who dares wins I guess


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That's it. Aquarium cleaned, shed reroofed, loads of stuff (including the old shed roof) taken to the tip... a piece of pork is smelling good in the oven and a large G&T has been poured. A very busy, but productive weekend over.




well done you . that was one heck of a Sunday!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm exhausted just reading all that!!
> Just reported my neighbours for fly tipping their rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden.
> Today they chopped down a lot of new blackberry bush growth that I and the other neighbours use for fruit, left it all to rot and dumped a load of old slabs, stones and concrete on top of it. They can't see it from their garden as its outside their high gate but not a pretty sight from mine. So after she chopped a huge chunk out of one of my shrubs last Sept and after years of putting up with their rubbish not being disposed of properly in spite of constant requests, I have had enough! I am also seeking legal advice too. I'm fed up of it
> 
> Right - rant over - all calm again




grrr!!! nasty neighbors at it again.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well done you . that was one heck of a Sunday!


It followed on from one heck of a Saturday... in retrospect maybe we should have spread the jobs over 2 weekends, but we hadn't realised how bad the shed roof was and decided it had to be done now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> grrr!!! nasty neighbors at it again.


I am just so fed up of their lack of respect and consideration for me and my property.
She has a new partner moved in last Spring and now she has him to back her up the nonsense has started again.
I had a line of washing out yesterday evening, which they would have seen - and they lit a bonfire!
It's almost like intimidation.
Fortunately I'm not easily intimidated, and I'm not getting into rows with them - I'll just use the legal route.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It followed on from one heck of a Saturday... in retrospect maybe we should have spread the jobs over 2 weekends, but we hadn't realised how bad the shed roof was and decided it had to be done now.


At least its done now which leaves next weekend for some R & R.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It followed on from one heck of a Saturday... in retrospect maybe we should have spread the jobs over 2 weekends, but we hadn't realised how bad the shed roof was and decided it had to be done now.




bit of luck it'll be nice next weekend and you guys can relax in the shiney fresh garden


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I am just so fed up of their lack of respect and consideration for me and my property.
> She has a new partner moved in last Spring and now she has him to back her up the nonsense has started again.
> I had a line of washing out yesterday evening, which they would have seen - and they lit a bonfire!
> It's almost like intimidation.
> Fortunately I'm not easily intimidated, and I'm not getting into rows with them - I'll just use the legal route.


My neighbour keeps pigeons and regularly has bonfires of waste. I have had to have words more than once about bonfires. 

We're headed now for a battle over a fence that fell down that's his.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I am just so fed up of their lack of respect and consideration for me and my property.
> She has a new partner moved in last Spring and now she has him to back her up the nonsense has started again.
> I had a line of washing out yesterday evening, which they would have seen - and they lit a bonfire!
> It's almost like intimidation.
> Fortunately I'm not easily intimidated, and I'm not getting into rows with them - I'll just use the legal route.




quite right! shouldn't have to put up with that. . I'd paint my house yellow, that will get em back


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> My neighbour keeps pigeons and regularly has bonfires of waste. I have had to have words more than once about bonfires.
> 
> We're headed now for a battle over a fence that fell down that's his.




game on!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> quite right! shouldn't have to put up with that. . I'd paint my house yellow, that will get em back


I believe Ed knows someone who can get me some yellow paint!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> food for thought... is it right to dream and set your self high goals? on one hand, blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall not be disappointed'.... if you have low dreams and ambitions, you will always be content and every win is a bonus right?
> 
> on the other, 'nothing worth having comes easy' and you greatest enemy and negatively comes from within... with that outlook, you will always push yourself and drive forward... BUT, every loss is a defeat.
> 
> just the kind of nonsense that ponder over :/










I think there is an important difference is between dreaming and setting goals. I think dreaming implies passivity. Like waiting for something to happen vs making it happen.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> food for thought... is it right to dream and set your self high goals? on one hand, blessed is he who expects nothing, for he shall not be disappointed'.... if you have low dreams and ambitions, you will always be content and every win is a bonus right?
> 
> on the other, 'nothing worth having comes easy' and you greatest enemy and negatively comes from within... with that outlook, you will always push yourself and drive forward... BUT, every loss is a defeat.
> 
> just the kind of nonsense that ponder over :/




Also, YOLO


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> View attachment 171378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is an important difference is between dreaming and setting goals. I think dreaming implies passivity. Like waiting for something to happen vs making it happen.





well said sir


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Also, YOLO




I prefer rolo . or 'free the badger' ... hakkunnamatath


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My neighbour keeps pigeons and regularly has bonfires of waste. I have had to have words more than once about bonfires.
> 
> We're headed now for a battle over a fence that fell down that's his.


They have been a nightmare since they moved in.
I work all day, don't have noisy kids who are left alone practically all weekend to have wild parties, I don't have dogs barking, I don't play loud music, don't hammer and drill until almost midnight, don't dump rubbish in the lane - all of which I have had to put up with from them on a regular basis over the years. They once told me that I am so quiet they don't know I'm her, but they don't like that I complain if things get too bad which stops them doing what they like. I wish they'd move - no one in the street likes them so its not just me being over sensitive.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They have been a nightmare since they moved in.
> I work all day, don't have noisy kids who are left alone practically all weekend to have wild parties, I don't have dogs barking, I don't play loud music, don't hammer and drill until almost midnight, don't dump rubbish in the lane - all of which I have had to put up with from them on a regular basis over the years. They once told me that I am so quiet they don't know I'm her, but they don't like that I complain if things get too bad which stops them doing what they like. I wish they'd move - no one in the street likes them so its not just me being over sensitive.


You have my sympathies. That's bad


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They have been a nightmare since they moved in.
> I work all day, don't have noisy kids who are left alone practically all weekend to have wild parties, I don't have dogs barking, I don't play loud music, don't hammer and drill until almost midnight, don't dump rubbish in the lane - all of which I have had to put up with from them on a regular basis over the years. They once told me that I am so quiet they don't know I'm her, but they don't like that I complain if things get too bad which stops them doing what they like. I wish they'd move - no one in the street likes them so its not just me being over sensitive.




would a joint letter to the local council be worth a shot?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You have my sympathies. That's bad


They are just very selfish people. I have been looking at the property sites lately but I think I'll keep this one and let it out to an equally selfish family and see how they like it!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They are just very selfish people. I have been looking at the property sites lately but I think I'll keep this one and let it out to an equally selfish family and see how they like it!




ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> would a joint letter to the local council be worth a shot?


Possibly but apart from not liking them few are actually affected by the noise etc. - mainly me and the people the other side of them and they rarely stand up to them. I'll see what the environmental health dept and solicitor say about the rubbish and lane. I am supposed to be having a lot of work done this summer - maybe I'll show them the same consideration!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Possibly but apart from not liking them few are actually affected by the noise etc. - mainly me and the people the other side of them and they rarely stand up to them. I'll see what the environmental health dept and solicitor say about the rubbish and lane. I am supposed to be having a lot of work done this summer - maybe I'll show them the same consideration!




it will only escalate I fear, no matter what. I'm the cut my nose of type at times and would blast out the most annoying song I could find constantly!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it will only escalate I fear, no matter what. I'm the cut my nose of type at times and would blast out the most annoying song I could find constantly!


.....or push my piano against the adjoining wall!!


----------



## johnandjade

now for something completely different.... from when jade bought the flat and I decided to make my move... 




that was almost 3yrs ago! I have alot less hair now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> now for something completely different.... from when jade bought the flat and I decided to make my move...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was almost 3yrs ago! I have alot less hair now


There was a boy at my school called Justin Case! Either his parents either weren't thinking straight or they wanted him to grow up with a sense of humour.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> There was a boy at my school called Justin Case! Either his parents either weren't thinking straight or they wanted him to grow up with a sense of humour.




. a boy called sue


----------



## spud's_mum

Howdy all 
It's Sunday so you know what that means... It's Monday tomorrow. 
So I'm sitting here trying to work out how I am going to survive another week at school.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Howdy all
> It's Sunday so you know what that means... It's Monday tomorrow.
> So I'm sitting here trying to work out how I am going to survive another week at school.


You'll survive. We all did and so did your parents. It's no consolation to you to hear that, I realise 

I'm looking forward to my working week being more restful than my weekend was!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Howdy all
> It's Sunday so you know what that means... It's Monday tomorrow.
> So I'm sitting here trying to work out how I am going to survive another week at school.


Me too!!


----------



## Lyn W

I had a truly horrible dream about school last night that really upset me. I dreamt 2 of my pupils - some very nice girls - were being executed for something and there was nothing I could do to stop it. I just had to send them off to the chopping block of all things, as if I was sending them to see the headmaster (no puns intended - unless that's what it meant!) It really was horrible and even though I think I was waking up during it I couldn't shake it off. Then it was some other poor souls turn but can't remember who that was. It really did upset me. Hope I have happier dreams tonight!


----------



## Lyn W

On a happier note - there is a beautiful red sky here at the moment!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I had a truly horrible dream about school last night that really upset me. I dreamt 2 of my pupils - some very nice girls - were being executed for something and there was nothing I could do to stop it. I just had to send them off to the chopping block of all things, as if I was sending them to see the headmaster (no puns intended - unless that's what it meant!) It really was horrible and even though I think I was waking up during it I couldn't shake it off. Then it was some other poor souls turn but can't remember who that was. It really did upset me. Hope I have happier dreams tonight!


So do I !

You're not expecting Ofsted soon are you?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So do I !
> 
> You're not expecting Ofsted soon are you?


Now that is a scary thought!
It's Estyn for us - but same trauma. 
No we are due to move to a new school next Easter so don't think they'll be popping in yet.
You never know though - they are a bit like Monty Python's Spanish Inquisition


----------



## spud's_mum

At least my favourite youtubers are meant to be uploading tomorrow, that will cheer my Monday up. They better upload on time


----------



## spud's_mum

I've just been trying to figure out a way to stop the gerbils burying the water bottle. For some reason, for the last 2 nights they have buried it and the wood shavings pressing against it makes it leak so when I wake up, it's just a big soggy mess and the girls have hardly any water.

I have removed a load of bedding in the shallow area so I'm hoping they don't have enough to bury it. We will see. They also bury the sand bowl, although that isn't a big problem as they don't NEED it and I can just dig it up in the morning.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I had a truly horrible dream about school last night that really upset me. I dreamt 2 of my pupils - some very nice girls - were being executed for something and there was nothing I could do to stop it. I just had to send them off to the chopping block of all things, as if I was sending them to see the headmaster (no puns intended - unless that's what it meant!) It really was horrible and even though I think I was waking up during it I couldn't shake it off. Then it was some other poor souls turn but can't remember who that was. It really did upset me. Hope I have happier dreams tonight!


I hate scary dreams about people you know. 

Let's hope you have some better ones.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I hate scary dreams about people you know.
> 
> Let's hope you have some better ones.


Now if had been my nasty neighbours I would probably have been wielding the axe myself!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I've just been trying to figure out a way to stop the gerbils burying the water bottle. For some reason, for the last 2 nights they have buried it and the wood shavings pressing against it makes it leak so when I wake up, it's just a big soggy mess and the girls have hardly any water.
> 
> I have removed a load of bedding in the shallow area so I'm hoping they don't have enough to bury it. We will see. They also bury the sand bowl, although that isn't a big problem as they don't NEED it and I can just dig it up in the morning.



It's glass isn't it? Tricky one. What about some sort of wire harness for the bottle with long arms that hook over the top.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> It's glass isn't it? Tricky one. What about some sort of wire harness for the bottle with long arms that hook over the top.


It's hanging from the divider between the digging area and the other area but the kick the wood shavings into a mountain up to the bottle


----------



## Lyn W

Heres an idea too.
Sorry its so big


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry your neighbors are back at it Lyn.
I know you are far too kind to be a jerk like me.
But I get things done by fear alone...Unless it's someone that knows me
Then I use reason or a compromise. (It only works if they think you are bad for their health.)
The thing is that once someone has walked all over you. It's so hard to gain the upper hand again.
I know how smart and capable you are, but if I ever take a trip to Wales, it will include a visit to your neighbor.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got the grass cut and the weeds sprayed and the aquarium moved before my back crapped out.
I'm on the couch now with Suki. Comfortable.


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> At least my favourite youtubers are meant to be uploading tomorrow, that will cheer my Monday up. They better upload on time



You know, as silly as it sounds, nothing throws your week off like Youtubers missing their dealines or taking a bye week.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it will only escalate I fear, no matter what. I'm the cut my nose of type at times and would blast out the most annoying song I could find constantly!


How about some Middle Eastern songs. Those generally make me insane.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry your neighbors are back at it Lyn.
> I know you are far too kind to be a jerk like me.
> But I get things done by fear alone...Unless it's someone that knows me
> Then I use reason or a compromise. (It only works if they think you are bad for their health.)
> The thing is that once someone has walked all over you. It's so hard to gain the upper hand again.
> I know how smart and capable you are, but if I ever take a trip to Wales, it will include a visit to your neighbor.


Thanks Ed I may be calling on your services!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got the grass cut and the weeds sprayed and the aquarium moved before my back crapped out.
> I'm on the couch now with Suki. Comfortable.


A busy day Ed and now a well deserved rest, hope your back doesn't give you too much jip!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for sleep and hopefully sweeter dreams.
Enjoy the rest of your Sundays and have a Marvellous Monday!
Night night all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night miss Lyn.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! busy weekends all round i see! hope we are all well and ready to face the week ahead.


----------



## johnandjade

another clear sky here in sunny paisley this morning. my mate just called, he's wanting a hand to clean his girlfriends car after work, and i've a job pencilled in for tonight... gonna be a long day! at least the change I found in yesterday's job is paying for breakfast


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. My bones are a bit stiff after this weekend's exertions!

You have better weather than us John. It's grey, cold and miserable in Kent.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I stayed up late watching the new Game of Thrones.
But I'll be able to rest here at work. Stuck in the office again!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I drove the Purple Scion in to work today. It's been sitting unused and unloved and the battery was nearly dead.
When the sun comes up I'll go out and test the battery in case I need to get a new one. That is the original Toyota battery and they are kinda cheesy.
(Battery. Not Toyota)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. My bones are a bit stiff after this weekend's exertions!
> 
> You have better weather than us John. It's grey, cold and miserable in Kent.




it's getting cold and looking wet here now as well


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I drove the Purple Scion in to work today. It's been sitting unused and unloved and the battery was nearly dead.
> When the sun comes up I'll go out and test the battery in case I need to get a new one. That is the original Toyota battery and they are kinda cheesy.
> (Battery. Not Toyota)




good morning ed, how's the back today? I'm actually working in a toyota dealership just now, the sales team are very cheesy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

All this talk of cheese might lure Adam in for a while.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about a new topic: "First time ever drunk."
Since drinking keeps popping up.
When I was 15 years old I had a Ford Torino and a learners permit to drive. I piled a couple of my friends in and we skipped school. My friend Brian bought along an inflatable raft and some empty gallon jugs and told us of a place that sold beer by the gallon..A drive through window and never asked for I.D.
Right he was and each of us headed out to the Catawba river for some dangerously high and rough water armed with two gallons each of this mysteriously inexpensive beer. We took turns blowing up the stupid raft and we were already feeling stupid as we climbed into it. The water was really moving quickly and the flimsy, plastic oars flew out of our hands right away, leaving us at the mercy of the current. It was about then that I looked back at my car that was just a dark blue dot parked along the bank. (It occurred to me that we had no plan on getting back to it.)
We banged along for a very, very long time until we encountered a strand of barbed wire from a submerged fence. It tore through at least two chambers of the raft and my friend Eddie who was sitting in the front and we began to sink and swim to the edge of the woods. Luckily the water was calmer by that time.
We laid on the bank, finishing off our beer and tried to dry off. We were all covered in mud and clay. The bank was very slippery. Then stumbled towards some noise that we could here. At least another half mile. It turned out to be a tractor and we were smack dab in the middle of a pig farm. It was about that time that we also realized that most of what was on us what not mud at all! The farmer didn't say a word. He stopped, looked at us and then started working again......Kind of like he'd seen it before?
Eventually we made it out to a main road that we figured was route 5. It was also about 20 miles from my car.
We started walking, thumbs out, falling over. Very few cars passed by and no-one even though about stopping. Eddie was bleeding pretty badly. I had lost a shoe and Brian was walking with his eyes closed. No water. No more beer. Barfing and talking but making No sewnse.We walked for hours and as the sun started to set a truck stopped and let us in the back. It was clean and the driver had some bandages for Eddie. He also had some warm water in bottles for his radiator. but it was GOOD.
We made it to the car at about 9 pm. None of our parents had seen or heard from us since about 8 that Morning and it was not a very good time.
I never associated drinking with good times after that. I still haven't.
The car still smelled like pig *** when I sold it a year later.
I never spoke with Eddie again and Brian married a raging drunk at 19. Still upset about his raft.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a new topic: "First time ever drunk."
> Since drinking keeps popping up.
> When I was 15 years old I had a Ford Torino and a learners permit to drive. I piled a couple of my friends in and we skipped school. My friend Brian bought along an inflatable raft and some empty gallon jugs and told us of a place that sold beer by the gallon..A drive through window and never asked for I.D.
> Right he was and each of us headed out to the Catawba river for some dangerously high and rough water armed with two gallons each of this mysteriously inexpensive beer. We took turns blowing up the stupid raft and we were already feeling stupid as we climbed into it. The water was really moving quickly and the flimsy, plastic oars flew out of our hands right away, leaving us at the mercy of the current. It was about then that I looked back at my car that was just a dark blue dot parked along the bank. (It occurred to me that we had no plan on getting back to it.)
> We banged along for a very, very long time until we encountered a strand of barbed wire from a submerged fence. It tore through at least two chambers of the raft and my friend Eddie who was sitting in the front and we began to sink and swim to the edge of the woods. Luckily the water was calmer by that time.
> We laid on the bank, finishing off our beer and tried to dry off. We were all covered in mud and clay. The bank was very slippery. Then stumbled towards some noise that we could here. At least another half mile. It turned out to be a tractor and we were smack dab in the middle of a pig farm. It was about that time that we also realized that most of what was on us what not mud at all! The farmer didn't say a word. He stopped, looked at us and then started working again......Kind of like he'd seen it before?
> Eventually we made it out to a main road that we figured was route 5. It was also about 20 miles from my car.
> We started walking, thumbs out, falling over. Very few cars passed by and no-one even though about stopping. Eddie was bleeding pretty badly. I had lost a shoe and Brian was walking with his eyes closed. No water. No more beer. Barfing and talking but making No sewnse.We walked for hours and as the sun started to set a truck stopped and let us in the back. It was clean and the driver had some bandages for Eddie. He also had some warm water in bottles for his radiator. but it was GOOD.
> We made it to the car at about 9 pm. None of our parents had seen or heard from us since about 8 that Morning and it was not a very good time.
> I never associated drinking with good times after that. I still haven't.
> The car still smelled like pig *** when I sold it a year later.
> I never spoke with Eddie again and Brian married a raging drunk at 19. Still upset about his raft.




. I enjoyed that mr ed  thanks for sharing. I can't remember my first time being drunk but i have been drinking since i was around 11, started to get sold in the shop at around 13. us scots have a terrible relationship with alcohol:/


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. My bones are a bit stiff after this weekend's exertions!
> 
> You have better weather than us John. It's grey, cold and miserable in Kent.


It was here until about 2 pm too, now apart from a very chilly wind, it is beautiful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It was here until about 2 pm too, now apart from a very chilly wind, it is beautiful.


I'll send some of our warm, moist, stale air your way..........


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It was here until about 2 pm too, now apart from a very chilly wind, it is beautiful.


I spy a very small area of blue sky. However, I just got soaked going out to the garage.


----------



## johnandjade

well that was a good day. target reached and breached and got a head start for tomorrow. now to help my mate clean his girlfriends car, no word back on my job for tonight which I'm glad about


----------



## spud's_mum

Urgggggg.
One day closer to the weekend, I guess. 
Probably got homework to do but I'll leave that for a while and panic about it later. I'm waiting for the girls to get up so that I can hold them .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a new topic: "First time ever drunk."
> Since drinking keeps popping up.
> When I was 15 years old I had a Ford Torino and a learners permit to drive. I piled a couple of my friends in and we skipped school. My friend Brian bought along an inflatable raft and some empty gallon jugs and told us of a place that sold beer by the gallon..A drive through window and never asked for I.D.
> Right he was and each of us headed out to the Catawba river for some dangerously high and rough water armed with two gallons each of this mysteriously inexpensive beer. We took turns blowing up the stupid raft and we were already feeling stupid as we climbed into it. The water was really moving quickly and the flimsy, plastic oars flew out of our hands right away, leaving us at the mercy of the current. It was about then that I looked back at my car that was just a dark blue dot parked along the bank. (It occurred to me that we had no plan on getting back to it.)
> We banged along for a very, very long time until we encountered a strand of barbed wire from a submerged fence. It tore through at least two chambers of the raft and my friend Eddie who was sitting in the front and we began to sink and swim to the edge of the woods. Luckily the water was calmer by that time.
> We laid on the bank, finishing off our beer and tried to dry off. We were all covered in mud and clay. The bank was very slippery. Then stumbled towards some noise that we could here. At least another half mile. It turned out to be a tractor and we were smack dab in the middle of a pig farm. It was about that time that we also realized that most of what was on us what not mud at all! The farmer didn't say a word. He stopped, looked at us and then started working again......Kind of like he'd seen it before?
> Eventually we made it out to a main road that we figured was route 5. It was also about 20 miles from my car.
> We started walking, thumbs out, falling over. Very few cars passed by and no-one even though about stopping. Eddie was bleeding pretty badly. I had lost a shoe and Brian was walking with his eyes closed. No water. No more beer. Barfing and talking but making No sewnse.We walked for hours and as the sun started to set a truck stopped and let us in the back. It was clean and the driver had some bandages for Eddie. He also had some warm water in bottles for his radiator. but it was GOOD.
> We made it to the car at about 9 pm. None of our parents had seen or heard from us since about 8 that Morning and it was not a very good time.
> I never associated drinking with good times after that. I still haven't.
> The car still smelled like pig *** when I sold it a year later.
> I never spoke with Eddie again and Brian married a raging drunk at 19. Still upset about his raft.


Wow that is some experience Ed! In spite of all that I see you managed to save the beer so had your priorities right!
I can't really remember the first time I got drunk, certainly wasn't that eventful! I was probably with school mates and I expect I just became very silly and giggly, or danced a lot and then fell asleep!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So you are a happy drunk? I guess I am too. I dislike people that drink and then want to fight. I'm married to a fighter.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> So you are a happy drunk? I guess I am too. I dislike people that drink and then want to fight. I'm married to a fighter.


I haven't been any sort of drunk for years as I'm usually driving when I go out, but even when I'm not I can't stand the hangovers anymore so I know my limitations and change to soft drinks.


----------



## Lyn W

The only drink that made me feel a bit stroppy was one called White Diamond which was/is a strong white cider so avoided that.


----------



## Lyn W

Must pop out to see if I can fix my nephews internet so catch you all later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Must pop out to see if I can fix my nephews internet so catch you all later.


Don't do a "search" on a young mans computer.


----------



## johnandjade

it's starting to snow here :/. still at least I'm home and got some buds in the fridge


----------



## johnandjade

re-booking driving test tonight, and i WILL at least try this time:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> re-booking driving test tonight, and i WILL at least try this time:/


Inspire confidence!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Inspire confidence!!




it's looking like earliest available is july  , surly to goodness I'll be ready by then


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm at the vet.
Suki got stung by a bee in the face


----------



## spud's_mum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the vet.
> Suki got stung by a bee in the face


Aww 
I hope he's ok.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the vet.
> Suki got stung by a bee in the face


I hope everything is ok


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Her eye swelled shut and she was vomiting.
She's better now. She got two shots. Her lip is still swollen.
But she ate her dinner and is sleeping now in my lap.
I'm sure she'll be chasing bees again in no time.
Luckily. My dog vet is half a block away.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night. I'm going to rub some lineament on my back and my wallet and go to sleep


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the vet.
> Suki got stung by a bee in the face




oh no, not again


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Her eye swelled shut and she was vomiting.
> She's better now. She got two shots. Her lip is still swollen.
> But she ate her dinner and is sleeping now in my lap.
> I'm sure she'll be chasing bees again in no time.
> Luckily. My dog vet is half a block away.




glad she's ok! poor little pooch


----------



## johnandjade

goooooddd mornooning friends!!! how are we all doing? another sunny morning in GLA but it's due to rain/snow. hopefully it doesn't as have arranged that job for after work. 

man I love my phone case! just dropped my iPhone onto sidewalk and no damage at all  thank you otterbox!! 

all fired up and ready to kick butt this morning and I ain't even had my meds yet!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> goooooddd mornooning friends!!! how are we all doing? another sunny morning in GLA but it's due to rain/snow. hopefully it doesn't as have arranged that job for after work.
> 
> man I love my phone case! just dropped my iPhone onto sidewalk and no damage at all  thank you otterbox!!
> 
> all fired up and ready to kick butt this morning and I ain't even had my meds yet!


What meds: 2x Buds with a glass of water ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning! I was up at silly o'clock to run JoesDad to the station as he's working in London today. The sun is out, but its frosty. 

I shall be heading to the opposite side of London myself this afternoon to help my son sort out a flat for his placement year starting in June.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What meds: 2x Buds with a glass of water ?




i wish! what is this 'water' you speak of??!!  doc has me on anti depressants:/


----------



## johnandjade

the following should be played at high volume... 




watch out Tuesday the tartan spartan is coming for ya!!! OOOHHHRAAHH!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning! I was up at silly o'clock to run JoesDad to the station as he's working in London today. The sun is out, but its frosty.
> 
> I shall be heading to the opposite side of London myself this afternoon to help my son sort out a flat for his placement year starting in June.




good morning mom . no rest for the wicked!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i wish! what is this 'water' you speak of??!!  doc has me on anti depressants:/




oh and 16 painkillers a day!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i wish! what is this 'water' you speak of??!!  doc has me on anti depressants:/


You always take your pills with water! 
Wish I was in Germany where pills are beer !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You always take your pills with water!
> Wish I was in Germany where pills are beer !




I believe up till around 2000 beer was classified as a soft drink in russia! a


----------



## johnandjade

my little work station here, yip thats a dart board! guys must be busy in here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry about your cold weather.
I thought I'd share this with you. I took a photo leaving work yesterday.
In the upper right is the outside temperature, below the clock. 89 degrees and overcast.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry about your cold weather.
> I thought I'd share this with you. I took a photo leaving work yesterday.
> In the upper right is the outside temperature, below the clock. 89 degrees and overcast.



thats a toyota? the sterio interface looks like one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I know. Lots of dust.
The dust is the only part that is in focus.
It's a SCION. Yes, a TOYOTA.
The Scion XB here would be a Toyota Corolla Rumion over there.
Toyota was trying to sell some youth oriented vehicles and "Invented" the name Scion (OFFSPRING)
It's a little van with a large engine. Kind of zoomy. We use it for groceries or if we have company over. It's our only four door vehicle.
Actually, my truck also has four doors, but the back seats are very small.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I ordered it in metallic red with a six speed stick and the High Def stereo.
It arrived Purple. (Crimson Red candy? )With a spoiler and tuner wheels.
I said nothing.


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone




how are you stranger??


----------



## johnandjade

looks like adam gave up on carpentery and became a transformer


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I ordered it in metallic red with a six speed stick and the High Def stereo.
> It arrived Purple. (Crimson Red candy? )With a spoiler and tuner wheels.
> I said nothing.




close enough I guess:/


----------



## johnandjade

the toyota IQ, fits in most overhead storage bins



ample trunk space...



not exactly a desirable car!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how are you stranger??


I'm good! I've been busy but not too much to say. I lurk on here every now and again. How are you good sir??


----------



## JoesMum

Just had to run outside and grab Joe. It's been sunny all day, but suddenly there is white stuff falling from the sky


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's a Scion IQ here. I looked at one before we bought our Yaris. (VITZ)
It is frighteningly small.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm good! I've been busy but not too much to say. I lurk on here every now and again. How are you good sir??




very well thank you ma'am. how is mr doing?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just had to run outside and grab Joe. It's been sunny all day, but suddenly there is white stuff falling from the sky




that happened here last night as well


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's a Scion IQ here. I looked at one before we bought our Yaris. (VITZ)
> It is frighteningly small.



it's like a kids toy! ... they can still wheelspin though


----------



## johnandjade

snuk away from work early, JB VALETING has a job tonight , just hoping it stays dry.


----------



## johnandjade

a sneaky bud on the way home, just to get my second wind


----------



## johnandjade

place bets, will it stay dry??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd bet no. But I hope it's yes.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd bet no. But I hope it's yes.




same here. I think I'll invest in a gazebo?


----------



## johnandjade

show time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 171634
> 
> 
> show time


Great job , now do a couple more and take a Bud off the wall tonight !


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> very well thank you ma'am. how is mr doing?


He's great! Back to work and looking for a new job haha


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> place bets, will it stay dry??
> View attachment 171629


Those clouds are awfully fluffy


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't do a "search" on a young mans computer.


I wouldn't dare!!!
But fixed it for him.
While I was there I had an sos from my sister 8 miles away.
My niece was in the middle of producing a powerpoint presentation for an exam in school today when the electricity cut out and she lost all her work. She was really panicking so I popped there as well to help her - didn't get home until 11.30pm. Turned out to be a very busy day!


----------



## JoesMum

Successful flat hunt in Borehamwood and I'm on the way home. Unless something goes very wrong, son now has somewhere to live on his placement year starting next month


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great job , now do a couple more and take a Bud off the wall tonight !




just finished and cracked open a can


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> He's great! Back to work and looking for a new job haha




glad to hear he's well


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Successful flat hunt in Borehamwood and I'm on the way home. Unless something goes very wrong, son now has somewhere to live on his placement year starting next month




well done mum!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's starting to snow here :/. still at least I'm home and got some buds in the fridge


Today we have had everything thrown at us!
Lovely blue sky - but really, really cold then this afternoon we had rain and sleet then snow for a while and lots of hail.
Just had another hail shower too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the vet.
> Suki got stung by a bee in the face


Oh no! Poor Suki - didn't that happen before?


----------



## johnandjade

all done



I saved him £160 on new headlights by restoring them, another satisfied customer. he asked if £20 was enough! of course I said yes as is a mate... he was so happy he gave me a 12pack of beer as well!  


and... got interest from another neighbor, job pencilled in for tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Her eye swelled shut and she was vomiting.
> She's better now. She got two shots. Her lip is still swollen.
> But she ate her dinner and is sleeping now in my lap.
> I'm sure she'll be chasing bees again in no time.
> Luckily. My dog vet is half a block away.


Thank goodness she's on the mend - She is so pretty - eeven when she looks like she's doing an Elvis impression with the curled lip.!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> all done
> View attachment 171655
> 
> 
> I saved him £160 on new headlights by restoring them, another satisfied customer. he asked if £20 was enough! of course I said yes as is a mate... he was so happy he gave me a 12pack of beer as well!
> 
> 
> and... got interest from another neighbor, job pencilled in for tomorrow




spot jade!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night. I'm going to rub some lineament on my back and my wallet and go to sleep


Sleep well Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone


Hi meech how the devil are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Today we have had everything thrown at us!
> Lovely blue sky - but really, really cold then this afternoon we had rain and sleet then snow for a while and lots of hail.
> Just had another hail shower too.




spring eh! :/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness she's on the mend - She is so pretty - eeven when she looks like she's doing an Elvis impression with the curled lip.!




you ain't nuthin but a hound dog


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> same here. I think I'll invest in a gazebo?


Can you afford one I hear they are a little deer - or is that a gazelle?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> all done
> View attachment 171655
> 
> 
> I saved him £160 on new headlights by restoring them, another satisfied customer. he asked if £20 was enough! of course I said yes as is a mate... he was so happy he gave me a 12pack of beer as well!
> 
> 
> and... got interest from another neighbor, job pencilled in for tomorrow


Lovely job!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Can you afford one I hear they are a little deer - or is that a gazelle?




snow leopard was free .


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lovely job!!




I really need to remember and take decent pics. got a web page and need to work on it, but yeah the boys good


----------



## spud's_mum

Urgggggg I'm doing homework again 
I saw the girls briefly but only for about 5 seconds. They have moved underground


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Urgggggg I'm doing homework again
> I saw the girls briefly but only for about 5 seconds. They have moved underground


A song for the girls!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A song for the girls!!




love it!!


----------



## spud's_mum

I sure can relate to these


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I wouldn't dare!!!
> But fixed it for him.
> While I was there I had an sos from my sister 8 miles away.
> My niece was in the middle of producing a powerpoint presentation for an exam in school today when the electricity cut out and she lost all her work. She was really panicking so I popped there as well to help her - didn't get home until 11.30pm. Turned out to be a very busy day!


I hope that you are fully appreciated.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! Poor Suki - didn't that happen before?


Yes 
She is NOT a fast learner.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> all done
> View attachment 171655
> 
> 
> I saved him £160 on new headlights by restoring them, another satisfied customer. he asked if £20 was enough! of course I said yes as is a mate... he was so happy he gave me a 12pack of beer as well!
> 
> 
> and... got interest from another neighbor, job pencilled in for tomorrow


Is that a Vee Dub?
I don't recognize the model.
Looks shiny!
Twenty pounds seems like a steal to me.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> spot jade!!


In the door?!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech how the devil are you?


Lyn!!! I'm quite well. I've just been busy with a new gym regimen and working random hours when they call me. Ben returned back to work 3 weeks ago and it's been an adjustment haha. How are you and Lola?


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Lyn!!! I'm quite well. I've just been busy with a new gym regimen and working random hours when they call me. Ben returned back to work 3 weeks ago and it's been an adjustment haha. How are you and Lola?


Glad to hear you are all well! We are good here thanks meech. I think Lola has reached the age where he wants to mate and has been looking for a willing female so he was unsettled for a while - but he seems to have calmed down a bit now - can't wait for some warmer weather to get him outside!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope that you are fully appreciated.


Oh yes - they are very good to me!


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends. away to bed with a positive outlook for a change! it's going to get framed properly but it going on the shelf in the man cave


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Glad to hear you are all well! We are good here thanks meech. I think Lola has reached the age where he wants to mate and has been looking for a willing female so he was unsettled for a while - but he seems to have calmed down a bit now - can't wait for some warmer weather to get him outside!


Glad you're both doing well!! We finally got a nice stretch of good weather. Earl is in heaven


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Glad you're both doing well!! We finally got a nice stretch of good weather. Earl is in heaven


Lucky tort!!! Even though its already the end of April, Summer still feels a long way away!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends. away to bed with a positive outlook for a change! it's going to get framed properly but it going on the shelf in the man cave
> View attachment 171674


Hope you remember your forum friends when you make your first million!!
What was the address for begging letters again?
Night Night John sweet dreams!


----------



## Lyn W

Time to say goodnight!
To those of you still enjoying your afternoons, enjoy the rest of your Tuesday.
Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.
Night Night, all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that a Vee Dub?
> I don't recognize the model.
> Looks shiny!
> Twenty pounds seems like a steal to me.




a VW bora it's called here. de tarred, a coat of high quality polish then sealed with supagard wax. it sits in my car park so its a good advert


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope you remember your forum friends when you make your first million!!
> What was the address for begging letters again?
> Night Night John sweet dreams!




this time next year rodney


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

The weather forecast is :censored: awful, so it's a day for the thick woolies and hoping Joe isn't too much of a nightmare in the conservatory for the day. He will want out.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> The weather forecast is :censored: awful, so it's a day for the thick woolies and hoping Joe isn't too much of a nightmare in the conservatory for the day. He will want out.




good morning mum . rather nippy here too, I've got my longmes (longjohns) on though so I'm toasty warm


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! slept superbly and running early another 14hr working day ahead today, bring it on!!! *insert war face


----------



## johnandjade

a mission to start the day off 




wouldn't like to see the state of there house!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a mission to start the day off
> View attachment 171687
> View attachment 171688
> 
> 
> wouldn't like to see the state of there house!


Uuuurghhh!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think the BORA is the JETTA here.


----------



## johnandjade

tada


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think the BORA is the JETTA here.



morning ed, how are you doing today?


----------



## johnandjade

it's trying to snow here :/


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Lucky tort!!! Even though its already the end of April, Summer still feels a long way away!!


I bet! It was 80 degrees F yesterday and today it's a pleasant 70


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed, how are you doing today?


Good. I'm at work then i need to pack the truck.
I'm headed back to Georgia in the morning. About 3-4 A.M.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> a mission to start the day off
> View attachment 171687
> View attachment 171688
> 
> 
> wouldn't like to see the state of there house!


My car is always SOOO messy


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. I'm at work then i need to pack the truck.
> I'm headed back to Georgia in the morning. About 3-4 A.M.




hope you're mom is doing ok


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> My car is always SOOO messy




if you weren't so far away i'd do it for you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hope you're mom is doing ok


Thanks


----------



## johnandjade

well found out today I need to work back at base tomorrow as the gaffa there will be off. i hate working there now  but needs must. got my pay slip, look at my employee number!! 



it's starting to rain so looks like my job tonight is cancelled


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks




have a safe trip mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

well the sky has cleared up  , just need the phone to ring now! another Scotish slang word... 'score' definition, £20. often used when asking to borrow money,

'awright jock, gonna tap us a score till i get paid'


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!!
> View attachment 171702


Did you post your friends phone number ? Andy isn't going to love you !


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> if you weren't so far away i'd do it for you


I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy  especially not a friend!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> well found out today I need to work back at base tomorrow as the gaffa there will be off. i hate working there now  but needs must. got my pay slip, look at my employee number!!
> View attachment 171700
> 
> 
> it's starting to rain so looks like my job tonight is cancelled


You're number one! You're number one!


----------



## johnandjade

another 14hr day done and finally sat with a beer. that job was what is known as a 'boaby' ... it was filthy!!





and after...




another £20, and he wants his other car done


----------



## spud's_mum

I got myself a cheap watch from Claire's a while ago and I absolutely love it. It was only £18. Anyway, I wear it nearly every day but it is tarnishing 

Is there any way to clean it?


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> I got myself a cheap watch from Claire's a while ago and I absolutely love it. It was only £18. Anyway, I wear it nearly every day but it is tarnishing
> 
> Is there any way to clean it?
> 
> View attachment 171720
> 
> View attachment 171721
> 
> View attachment 171722


I've heard good things about making a baking soda paste with water and running it or using toothpaste


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> I've heard good things about making a baking soda paste with water and running it or using toothpaste


I googled it and ketchup came up a lot so I decided to try... After a few minutes I took it off and washed it with soapy water and it worked a bit. Might have to do it again for longer.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I got myself a cheap watch from Claire's a while ago and I absolutely love it. It was only £18. Anyway, I wear it nearly every day but it is tarnishing
> 
> Is there any way to clean it?
> 
> View attachment 171720
> 
> View attachment 171721
> 
> View attachment 171722




I think the paint has worn away? have you tried brasso?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I've heard good things about making a baking soda paste with water and running it or using toothpaste




that also works for re storing 'fogged' oxidased headlights so i hear. though my method also worked


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> that also works for re storing 'fogged' oxidased headlights so i hear. though my method also worked


I've done the toothpaste on the headlights. Grueling work lol. What's your method??


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I googled it and ketchup came up a lot so I decided to try... After a few minutes I took it off and washed it with soapy water and it worked a bit. Might have to do it again for longer.
> View attachment 171724




ah the old condiment clean lol. perhaps white vinegar? maby see if your dad has some T -CUT ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Do you put clear U.V. paint on the light lenses after you cut and polish?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I've done the toothpaste on the headlights. Grueling work lol. What's your method??




10mins, easy labour! tar and glue remover if you can, if not plain old gasoline should work. a little brush that youd use to wash dishes? ( i'll get a pic later, its beer time here  ) spray and brush! this should remove around 50% ... amazon 'clay bar' i got for £3 ! simply spray warm soapy water on light and rub with clay bar..... then a simple T- CUT and wax, and jobs a good 'un !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you put clear U.V. paint on the light lenses after you cut and polish?




oh no, that means they won't come back to be done again! . how are you sir?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good John. Waiting for it to cool off so I can load the truck.
I ordered some Chinese food.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good John. Waiting for it to cool off so I can load the truck.
> I ordered some Chinese food.




wayhey!!! it's just around 2230hrs here and im just around finished todays tasks!! have to compose a complaint letter about a grossery delivery.... I'm after some coupons. and haven't got round to having dinner yet :/ have a safe trip and I truly hope all is well, thoughts are with you mr ed.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's trying to snow here :/


we had more sleet today. You definitely have more on the way looking at the forecast, so keep those long johns handy!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. I'm at work then i need to pack the truck.
> I'm headed back to Georgia in the morning. About 3-4 A.M.


Have a safe trip Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> look at my employee number!!
> View attachment 171700


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> we had more sleet today. You definitely have more on the way looking at the forecast, so keep those long johns handy!!




100% !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a shame you're not closer. It's quite a road trip.
Goodnight.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! bright eyed and bushy tailed today, it's going to be a tough day. on Saturday one of the lads said he was to run the place so i let him.... complete disaster! we actually ran at a loss. so I got dug up for it yesterday:/. today I shall be letting my authority known!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

I'm sure my diary showed a quiet week this week. It hasn't happened so far!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! bright eyed and bushy tailed today, it's going to be a tough day. on Saturday one of the lads said he was to run the place so i let him.... complete disaster! we actually ran at a loss. so I got dug up for it yesterday:/. today I shall be letting my authority known!!!


Tell em!


----------



## johnandjade

the branch manager from my placement called my boss kicking up stink as I wasn't in! sooo, i got pulled out of base and back to placement. it was snowing here!


----------



## johnandjade

silly me left my lunch in other garage. Burger King it is


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> silly me left my lunch in other garage. Burger King it is



That's the spirit


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> That's the spirit




large bacon XL meal and 2 cheesyburgers


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!! too wet to work tonight. home for a domestic I think:/


----------



## johnandjade

well no argument but there's a big elephant in the room. maby the snow leopard could chase it away ?


----------



## johnandjade

working on Saturday, then got a job... I should be earning £100 for a days work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks like an opossum has been living inside mom's house.
I was just in time to see the tail end of one go under the dish washer.
The deed on the house says 1950.
65 year old wood.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I didn't bring a trap, so I'm going out to Walmart to buy one and place it under the house.
Also I need to make a temporary repair to the base board.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I did bring my trusty .32.
That will work for close quarters.
Yes. Actual size. Don't laugh.
It could easily give him a nasty bruise!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Friggin high resolution.
The floor. The gun. My hand....All filthy!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like an opossum has been living inside mom's house.
> I was just in time to see the tail end of one go under the dish washer.
> The deed on the house says 1950.
> 65 year old wood.




uh oh, wires . me no likey!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did bring my trusty .32.
> That will work for close quarters.
> Yes. Actual size. Don't laugh.
> It could easily give him a nasty bruise!




fits nicely into a handbag. you get that nasty critter!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Friggin high resolution.
> The floor. The gun. My hand....All filthy!




just shows how hard you work sir


----------



## spud's_mum

Sprained my ankle doing standing back tucks. Under rotated and landed on my foot awkwardly. 

Anyway... Changing subject, I have noticed that ever since I put Pip and Squeak in the new enclosure, they have become a lot more tame. They were climbing all over me earlier, Pip even disappeared up my sleeve.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> fits nicely into a handbag. you get that nasty critter!!!


Fits into the pocket of my 40 x 34 jeans, too.


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I see him under the house. Its a male.
I put cat food in the trap.
Opossum is a Georgian delicacy I'm told.
(By people in South Carolina)
Great. There's already a beat up old trap down here.
Closed. Empty.


----------



## johnandjade

ahh!!! I'm very late today, had to call a taxi.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ahh!!! I'm very late today, had to call a taxi.


Oops. You need to pass that driving test!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see him under the house. Its a male.
> I put cat food in the trap.
> Opossum is a Georgian delicacy I'm told.
> (By people in South Carolina)
> Great. There's already a beat up old trap down here.
> Closed. Empty.


I don't know much about Opossums. Are they a nuisance @ZEROPILOT?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fits into the pocket of my 40 x 34 jeans, too.




I'm a 28x 30 !


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oops. You need to pass that driving test!




morning mum! i was technically only 10mins late. woke in the wee small hrs being sick


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum! i was technically only 10mins late. woke in the wee small hrs being sick


Oh no! That's not good. Last night's Burger King?


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> I don't know much about Opossums. Are they a nuisance @ZEROPILOT?


In my own experience they're just annoying. They can get into trash and tend to go under my house and torment my dog. Nasty bite opposums


----------



## meech008

Good morning! Up bright and early for my morning workout. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! That's not good. Last night's Burger King?




think so... i had 5 sausage sandwiches for tea as well!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good morning! Up bright and early for my morning workout. Happy Friday everyone!




wayhey!! go meech!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> think so... i had 5 sausage sandwiches for tea as well!


Self inflicted! No sympathy!


----------



## johnandjade

I've been on this same job for 4hrs!! at least I remembered so pics for web page

nasty scratched paint 




loving restored paint with no scratches


----------



## jaizei




----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> think so... i had 5 sausage sandwiches for tea as well!


I LOVE sausage sandwiches


----------



## meech008

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hi!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! go meech!


I do it every morning at 0600 hours and it usually works great because I get a good workout In before my day starts. Today though I got done and came home, only to fall asleep on the couch for 2.5 hours


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I don't know much about Opossums. Are they a nuisance @ZEROPILOT?


Nasty creatures.
I relocate them because truthfully I like them.
This is one I rescued a few years back. I fed him untill he was larger and stronger and let him loose out in the everglades


----------



## johnandjade

work done, driving lesson time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> work done, driving lesson time


Good luck!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If I catch this one I'll let him loose on my way home. There are hundreds of miles of woods.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck!!




saves me walking home .


----------



## johnandjade

had to take a bullet and only get put through as half a days wage today wasn't on my game and due to spending 6hrs bringing a car back to life only hit half my target


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> had to take a bullet and only get put through as half a days wage today wasn't on my game and due to spending 6hrs bringing a car back to life only hit half my target


Dang....but you were working the whole time not the half time


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Dang....but you were working the whole time not the half time




yeah . it became a labour of love though. can't be bothered dealing with an earful for missing target though.. also a taxi in as was running late this morning.... today basically cost me £50 .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> yeah . it became a labour of love though. can't be bothered dealing with an earful for missing target though.. also a taxi in as was running late this morning.... today basically cost me £50 .


When the going gets hard , the hard get moving . Right !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When the going gets hard , the hard get moving . Right !




on route to shop for some buds


----------



## johnandjade

on the plus side i've a job pencilled in for tomorrow


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> on route to shop for some buds


Great way to finish the day !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great way to finish the day !







or start the night work in the morning but the pub is shouting on me!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 171932
> 
> 
> or start the night work in the morning but the pub is shouting on me!


2x Bud is better then 2x warm blankets at night !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

There needs to be a Bud in this pic !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 171935
> 
> There needs to be a Bud in this pic !


Come on John put a Bud in the pic before Ken puts a coors in it !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come on John put a Bud in the pic before Ken puts a coors in it !




trying to find an app to do it as we speak. for now,




WAZZZZZUPPPP!!!??


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 171935
> 
> There needs to be a Bud in this pic !


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> trying to find an app to do it as we speak. for now,
> View attachment 171937
> 
> 
> 
> WAZZZZZUPPPP!!!??


Come if anybody can do it ! ITS YOU !


----------



## johnandjade

no joy with pic  booo . and I'm out of beer myself. today has not been a good day. 

on the plus side i have a job lined up for tomorrow and another possible as well . aslo think I've solved my water issue and can finally run pressure washer at cost of only £5 rather than buying a pump! and i can run off a barrle i have . popping out to the bookies to loose some money on blackjack and pick up some more beer... living the dream:/


----------



## johnandjade

also have had a whopper of a situation arises this week that's really bad. it's possible that my best friends (to whom i was best man) may no longer want anything to do with me due to jade making a 'slip up'


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> also have had a whopper of a situation arises this week that's really bad. it's possible that my best friends (to whom i was best man) may no longer want anything to do with me due to jade making a 'slip up'


Oh dear. Major diplomatic skills required. Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone a CDR!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Major diplomatic skills required. Good luck!




easy!! bail...


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

£110 up


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone a CDR!




how is you ma'am?


----------



## johnandjade

well i had to go for a pint  i'm in the alamo!! honestly


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

the pub next to bookies had karaoke on, maby on the way home


----------



## johnandjade

fingers crossed


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think so... i had 5 sausage sandwiches for tea as well!







Hope you're feeling better John!!


----------



## johnandjade

re cooped today's losses and gained more! big chap up stairs must be looking after me


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope you're feeling better John!!



mines were square, like a true scot should


----------



## johnandjade

it's always fun being the wee new guy in an old mans pub, everyone end up


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> also have had a whopper of a situation arises this week that's really bad. it's possible that my best friends (to whom i was best man) may no longer want anything to do with me due to jade making a 'slip up'


Oh dear - hope it can all be sorted out John.


----------



## johnandjade

time to re load up me jokes! the tartan spartan has retired and long'story'john silver tounge best dust if the bar banter


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - hope it can all be sorted out John.




i'll PM, it was an inocent but major smeg up. I'm actually re evaluating it all


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> yeah . it became a labour of love though. can't be bothered dealing with an earful for missing target though.. also a taxi in as was running late this morning.... today basically cost me £50 .


Major bummer man


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> also have had a whopper of a situation arises this week that's really bad. it's possible that my best friends (to whom i was best man) may no longer want anything to do with me due to jade making a 'slip up'


Oh no! Hopefully you'll be able to work it out


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Ok John 
I'll be drinking Bud in a hour and half !
Where is your Bud ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's to you grand-pa


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Shame on youJohn a coors that's not a Bud ! Shame Shame !


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shame on youJohn a coors that's not a Bud ! Shame Shame !


A case of mistaken identity I suspect!
Ken is sneaking in a Coors in there!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> A case of mistaken identity I suspect!
> Ken is sneaking in a Coors in there!


John gave Ken a "like " on that coors can . Shame John !


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John gave Ken a "like " on that coors can . Shame John !


Ah I see!
What a traitor!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 171985
> 
> View attachment 171986


Hear hear!


----------



## meech008

Good morning all! Nothing like waking up in a great mood and having a little dance party in the kitchen while fixing bens breakfast!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Good morning all! Nothing like waking up in a great mood and having a little dance party in the kitchen while fixing bens breakfast!


Hi Meech dancing is supposed to be much better for you than the gym because it exercises all muscles together rather than individual sets, so......................


----------



## JoesMum

Bank holiday weekend and I've gone down with a streaming cold.


----------



## spud's_mum

Just been doing some conditioning for gymnastics.




I only made it to 3 mins. I need to step up my game!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Bank holiday weekend and I've gone down with a streaming cold.


Hope you get better soon


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Meech dancing is supposed to be much better for you than the gym because it exercises all muscles together rather than individual sets, so......................


Well it just so happens I love both! Boogie down y'all


----------



## meech008

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been doing some conditioning for gymnastics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only made it to 3 mins. I need to step up my game!


That looks fun and like it'll get a good burn going on!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Bank holiday weekend and I've gone down with a streaming cold.


Sorry to hear that, the bugs like to strike on holidays. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Just been doing some conditioning for gymnastics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only made it to 3 mins. I need to step up my game!


The only part of me that gets conditioning is my hair!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just got in from Georgia
I didn't catch the opossum.
But I did secure the hole and got the other issues repaired at mom's house.
She still is not able to go home, but she is quite a bit better.
I'll have to go back and put up some railings on her stairs.


----------



## Amron

Hello everyone in this bizarre place of cheese, coffee and everything in between. I'm only on page 31 so have a lot of catching up to do but it's very late I will do more back research tomorrow, bye for now


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Carefull.
This place will make you drink!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got in from Georgia
> I didn't catch the opossum.
> But I did secure the hole and got the other issues repaired at mom's house.
> She still is not able to go home, but she is quite a bit better.
> I'll have to go back and put up some railings on her stairs.




glad to hear your mom is getting better. sounds like you're doing an amazing job mr ed, well done sir


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Hello everyone in this bizarre place of cheese, coffee and everything in between. I'm only on page 31 so have a lot of catching up to do but it's very late I will do more back research tomorrow, bye for now




welcome


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! Saturday morning I awoke in bed still with all my work gear on!! jade said i got home from pub on Friday (just) and fell asleep kneeling on floor with my head on the bed! i must have been praying needless to say yesterday i was a tad delicate, but still made work. 

no beer at all yesterday! off on a 2hr driving lesson this morning then its housework:/. hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> Hello everyone in this bizarre place of cheese, coffee and everything in between. I'm only on page 31 so have a lot of catching up to do but it's very late I will do more back research tomorrow, bye for now


Hi! Pull up an Armadillo and join in 

I had a quick glance at your profile... we're 24 hours from being twins - I'm the eldest - just


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! Saturday morning I awoke in bed still with all my work gear on!! jade said i got home from pub on Friday (just) and fell asleep kneeling on floor with my head on the bed! i must have been praying needless to say yesterday i was a tad delicate, but still made work.
> 
> no beer at all yesterday! off on a 2hr driving lesson this morning then its housework:/. hope everyone is having a good weekend


Good morning. My cold is making my nose sore and sleep difficult - I am not sick enough to cry off a trip up the M1 today to the in-laws though. 

At least the sun is out


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Hi! Pull up an Armadillo and join in
> 
> I had a quick glance at your profile... we're 24 hours from being twins - I'm the eldest - just


I don't know if your the oldest but if you want you can be ! Just give me some of your youth please !


----------



## spud's_mum

meech008 said:


> That looks fun and like it'll get a good burn going on!


Fun at the beginning... Not so fun when it hurts to move after


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. My cold is making my nose sore and sleep difficult - I am not sick enough to cry off a trip up the M1 today to the in-laws though.
> 
> At least the sun is out




morning mum! sorry you're not feeling so good


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum! sorry you're not feeling so good


I'll get there. I'd just rather be curled up on the sofa doing not very much.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'll get there. I'd just rather be curled up on the sofa doing not very much.




have a duvet day, the world can wait for a while. I swear by a good soak in a radox bath and smoothFM on the radio, or a sunbed.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> have a duvet day, the world can wait for a while. I swear by a good soak in a radox bath and smoothFM on the radio, or a sunbed.


Wish I could. In the way to the in-laws now m.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Wish I could. In the way to the in-laws now m.




nice Sunday lunch on the cards?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nice Sunday lunch on the cards?


At the pub


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> At the pub



wayhey!!! result


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got in from Georgia
> I didn't catch the opossum.
> But I did secure the hole and got the other issues repaired at mom's house.
> She still is not able to go home, but she is quite a bit better.
> I'll have to go back and put up some railings on her stairs.


Welcome back Ed!
Good news about your mum!
I don't know anything about the social care in the US but here in the UK Social Services would help with putting in things like rails and even stairlifts and other mobility aids to help keep people In their homes. Anything like that in the states or do you have to pay for all that via insurance as with med care?


----------



## Lyn W

Amron said:


> Hello everyone in this bizarre place of cheese, coffee and everything in between. I'm only on page 31 so have a lot of catching up to do but it's very late I will do more back research tomorrow, bye for now


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room Amron - it's mainly nonsense and friendly banter in here but you may find some of it mildly entertaining Please feel free to join in!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! Saturday morning I awoke in bed still with all my work gear on!! jade said i got home from pub on Friday (just) and fell asleep kneeling on floor with my head on the bed! i must have been praying needless to say yesterday i was a tad delicate, but still made work.
> 
> no beer at all yesterday! off on a 2hr driving lesson this morning then its housework:/. hope everyone is having a good weekend


Have a good day John and drive carefully!!
Do you have the Bank Hol Monday off or is there no rest for the wicked?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> have a duvet day, the world can wait for a while. I swear by a good soak in a radox bath and smoothFM on the radio, or a sunbed.


You get smooth FM on a sunbed!!?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> At the pub


Have a lovely day - in spite of your cold. It was a gorgeous sunny start to the day here and I've been out for a quick walk, but the rain has started now - with a vengeance!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have a good day John and drive carefully!!
> Do you have the Bank Hol Monday off or is there no rest for the wicked?




I don't get bank holidays . just back in from lesson, its going ok, just need more planning and experience


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You get smooth FM on a sunbed!!?




i use a radio app on my phone. honestly come out feeling like a new man


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have a lovely day - in spite of your cold. It was a gorgeous sunny start to the day here and I've been out for a quick walk, but the rain has started now - with a vengeance!




duvet days for all!


----------



## johnandjade

went a bit daft on amazon! my hands are really bad just now so have ordered hand creams. ordered some more detaling toys including a buffer for paint work, I still need to order a heat gun, a plainer and a sander. I really need a shed!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know if your the oldest but if you want you can be ! Just give me some of your youth please !


I'm. Still waiting for your youth : please box it up and overnight it !


----------



## JoesMum

Well that was an eventful pub lunch. We were OK, but the one opposite caught fire!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well that was an eventful pub lunch. We were OK, but the one opposite caught fire!
> View attachment 172102




talk about a Sunday roast!


----------



## Amron

Lyn W said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room Amron - it's mainly nonsense and friendly banter in here but you may find some of it mildly entertaining Please feel free to join in!!


Thanks, been out and about getting some grasses for my torts home, looking good even if I say so myself. Also had afternoon tea with daughter. I'm not in here yet, better get back to where I was then I can end up at the end thats hopefully not the end, you lot sound like your having a good old laugh. See you soon


----------



## meech008

Amron said:


> Hello everyone in this bizarre place of cheese, coffee and everything in between. I'm only on page 31 so have a lot of catching up to do but it's very late I will do more back research tomorrow, bye for now


Welcome!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well that was an eventful pub lunch. We were OK, but the one opposite caught fire!
> View attachment 172102


Now that's what I call a very well done roast joint - in more ways than one!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> talk about a Sunday roast!


Great minds think alike!!


----------



## Lyn W

I have had a lovely evening - my sister insisted on taking me out for a meal to thank me for helping my niece with her presentation last week. Then we visited an old unkempt churchyard to collect dandelions for Lola. The things we do for our torts!


----------



## spud's_mum

Good evening everyone!
Hope you're all okay. I managed to do the whole conditioning routine, apart from one move that I couldn't understand how to do earlier. I'm slowly getting better, but it's not getting any less painful yet.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Good evening everyone!
> Hope you're all okay. I managed to do the whole conditioning routine, apart from one move that I couldn't understand how to do earlier. I'm slowly getting better, but it's not getting any less painful yet.


No pain no gain......so I hear!


----------



## meech008

Morning everybody! Just about time to stop by my neighbors for a workout! Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Great minds think alike!!




idiots seldom disagree


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all! hope we all had a good weekend. busy today, sales cars to go out :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Another fine motorcycle day.
So far, anyway.
Good morning.


johnandjade said:


> idiots seldom disagree


How was the driving test?


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> Another fine motorcycle day.
> So far, anyway.
> Good morning.
> 
> How was the driving test?


Good afternoon, not been on a bike for years. The heavens have opened here yet again so a very wet and cold bank holiday Monday, nonchange there. What's happened to the keeper of the CDR? I skipped a lot of pages ( probably about 1000 or so) have the armadillos gone?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Amron said:


> Good afternoon, not been on a bike for years. The heavens have opened here yet again so a very wet and cold bank holiday Monday, nonchange there. What's happened to the keeper of the CDR? I skipped a lot of pages ( probably about 1000 or so) have the armadillos gone?


Adam has other interests that keep him busy.
He is taking a break from the forum, but he pops in from time to time.
I think that if I stop riding my motorcycles, I would get very old. Very quickly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I haven't been able to catch any "Peacock" bass. So I've ordered some. Three of them. They should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam has other interests that keep him busy.
> He is taking a break from the forum, but he pops in from time to time.
> I think that if I stop riding my motorcycles, I would get very old. Very quickly.


How does the saying go? "Your only as old as you feel" or is it "your only as old as the woman you feel"


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Morning everybody! Just about time to stop by my neighbors for a workout! Hope everyone had a great weekend


Hi meech our weekend is ongoing as its a bank holiday here (May Day), but its pouring with rain  so I'm working at home, not a great way to spend a holiday but at least I'm not actually in work! Hope your weekend was good too. Does your neighbour have a home gym?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> idiots seldom disagree


Which is probably much nearer the truth!!


----------



## Lyn W

Amron said:


> Good afternoon, not been on a bike for years. The heavens have opened here yet again so a very wet and cold bank holiday Monday, nonchange there. What's happened to the keeper of the CDR? I skipped a lot of pages ( probably about 1000 or so) have the armadillos gone?


Yes unfortunately Adam has had to tear himself away from us and we still miss him. I think the armadillos and hedgehogs are still about somewhere - unless the vegetarian snow leopard has resorted to type and eaten them all.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Another fine motorcycle day.
> So far, anyway.
> Good morning.
> 
> How was the driving test?




still on lessons, test booked for July 1st thought. nice quiet Sunday drive


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Amron said:


> How does the saying go? "Your only as old as you feel" or is it "your only as old as the woman you feel"


My wife is even older than I am.....................


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife is even older than I am.....................


Well you had better keep riding and stay young for her


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't been able to catch any "Peacock" bass. So I've ordered some. Three of them. They should arrive tomorrow.


I've just googled them, really pretty fish​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Amron said:


> I've just googled them, really pretty fish​


They are all over South Florida. But every one I catch is way too large for my fish ponds or aquariums.


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> They are all over South Florida. But every one I catch is way too large for my fish ponds or aquariums.


I haven't been fishing for years either ( don't seem to of done a lot) last time I caught trout, very tasty but mostly it was pike, not so tasty


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I love to fish, but it's getting too hot and too humid to stand very long outside in the sun.
I'd be too worried to eat anything from our freshwater canals or lakes. But Peacocks are actually a Cichlid. Related to Tilapia, and should taste pretty good. They are not actually a bass.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe in two more years when I retire and am broke they will be on the menu?


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Well you had better keep riding and stay young for her




there is a joke in there


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech our weekend is ongoing as its a bank holiday here (May Day), but its pouring with rain  so I'm working at home, not a great way to spend a holiday but at least I'm not actually in work! Hope your weekend was good too. Does your neighbour have a home gym?


Darn rain! But at least you get to enjoy a rainy day at home! We're supposed to get rain all week I think. She does have a home gym and we do workouts from a company called beach body. They're a lot of fun to do!


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey got a lift home


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how is you ma'am?


I *IS *fine, how are you John?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> there is a joke in there


When you've been married this long. There isn't much that ISN'T a joke.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I *IS *fine, how are you John?




no complaints here . how is has oli been?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> When you've been married this long. There isn't much that ISN'T a joke.




someone once told me that marriage is like a bank account.... sometimes you put in, sometimes you take out.... and other times you just loose interest!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> someone once told me that marriage is like a bank account.... sometimes you put in, sometimes you take out.... and other times you just loose interest!


Marriage is got to be great ; Or why would I do it 4 times ?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, up nice and eary today and full of beans


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Marriage is got to be great ; Or why would I do it 4 times ?




you must love wedding cake! . how are you today gramps?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> you must love wedding cake! . how are you today gramps?


I know it's not the " wedding " cake that's great ! 
And to answer your question I always do it great sorry doing great !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I know it's not the " wedding " cake that's great !
> And to answer your question I always do it great sorry doing great !




wayhey . bud time for you yet?


----------



## johnandjade

so i get ready to leave for work, it starts pouring down... i get changed into wet gear and put drys in bag... and it clears right up lol. facing today head on with a can do attitude! lets have at you nasty world!! 




all together now, AHHHHH AHHH AHHH AHHHH


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> so i get ready to leave for work, it starts pouring down... i get changed into wet gear and put drys in bag... and it clears right up lol. facing today head on with a can do attitude! lets have at you nasty world!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all together now, AHHHHH AHHH AHHH AHHHH
> View attachment 172258


This happens without Bud !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! I hope all is well with you today


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> This happens without Bud !




that's why i've got no hair left


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! I hope all is well with you today




good morning mum . how are we today, feeling any better?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . how are we today, feeling any better?


Much better thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

The sun is out and Joe is up and eating at 9.15am without a spell under the lamp in his kennel - the sun directly on his cold frame first thing was enough. It looks like we are in for a warm day today 

(The air temperature is only 10C just now - it just goes to show how you can influence things by getting the outdoor accommodation right  )


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The sun is out and Joe is up and eating at 9.15am without a spell under the lamp in his kennel - the sun directly on his cold frame first thing was enough. It looks like we are in for a warm day today
> 
> (The air temperature is only 10C just now - it just goes to show how you can influence things by getting the outdoor accommodation right  )




our little guy likes to sit at his window in the mornings and watch the sunrise , then sits at his food dish and stares at me until i feed him!


----------



## johnandjade

just gave adam a good old polish


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just gave adam a good old polish
> View attachment 172259


Without seeing the picture, my mind was working overtime on this post


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Without seeing the picture, my mind was working overtime on this post




well, I figured since i was polishing the armadillos I might as well give adam a good rub as well lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> well, I figured since i was polishing the armadillos I might as well give adam a good rub as well lol.


I'm so glad the Cold Dark Room has no lights.


----------



## johnandjade

nearly beer time


----------



## johnandjade

its star wars day tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> its star wars day tomorrow


May the fourth be with you 

Not forgetting Revenge of the Sixth on Friday


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> May the fourth be with you
> 
> Not forgetting Revenge of the Sixth on Friday




good one! what mobile network is luke with.... yodafone!


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!! yea


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good one! what mobile network is luke with.... yodafone!


How did Darth Vader know what Luke had bought him for his birthday?...

He felt his presents


----------



## johnandjade

I know a rude joke about an office assistant getting sacked for using her bosses dictaphone... but I'll say no more


----------



## johnandjade

did you hear the one about the chap who stole a calander??? 

...he got 12months


----------



## johnandjade

i have a friend who works in a bakers... he must be rich by now...he makes lots of dough!!


----------



## johnandjade

wooohoo!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wooohoo!!!
> View attachment 172281


The Bud looks great in the pic !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But a straw in a bud ? Shaking my head


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The Bud looks great in the pic !




it was BEAUTIFUL


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But a straw in a bud ? Shaking my head




its a lamppost lol


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> its a lamppost lol


So your drinking a Bud under a light post ? Over here ladies stand under a light post !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So your drinking a Bud under a light post ? Over here ladies stand under a light post !




just called me roxanne!


----------



## johnandjade

so it turns out that you actually can polish adam!! ( above link)


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! jade just text saying my parents are taking us out to the stakehouse on July 9th! a bit away but still


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends! hope everyone is well and wont see yo all tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Marriage is got to be great ; Or why would I do it 4 times ?


.................you like wedding cake???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you must love wedding cake! . how are you today gramps?


Snap again!!! I should read your replies before I post myself!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> its a lamppost lol


I've heard that a few Buds can make you feel light headed!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So your drinking a Bud under a light post ? Over here ladies stand under a light post !


I've heard John often plays his ukulele under one.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends! hope everyone is well and wont see yo all tomorrow


Nos da i chi John!
...and to all other visitors to the CDR.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> its a lamppost lol


I thought it was a straw too! Good way to get a buzz faster


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! a wee cuppa cha then its time to head out, I think mc'ds for breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

waahhh!!! may the 4th be with you


----------



## johnandjade

ah the first song of the day, helps to get the blood moving and sets the mood for the day .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning peeps
I hope you all are well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I rode in to find that there is nearly a 100% chance of heavy thunderstorms today.

I got my fish, though. Cichla Orinocensis.
Soon they will be 24" and 25 pounds. And out in the pond.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here's to a good soaking


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning peeps
> I hope you all are well




good morning mom! may the 4th be with you


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I rode in to find that there is nearly a 100% chance of heavy thunderstorms today.
> 
> I got my fish, though. Cichla Orinocensis.
> Soon they will be 24" and 25 pounds. And out in the pond.




good morning mr ed! may the 4th be with you also


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's to a good soaking




is the beast getting a bath?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> is the beast getting a bath?


I'll bring some shampoo


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I rode in to find that there is nearly a 100% chance of heavy thunderstorms today.
> 
> I got my fish, though. Cichla Orinocensis.
> Soon they will be 24" and 25 pounds. And out in the pond.



Wow! Ed, I had no idea they grow to that size!! 
Do you have a pond? I would love to see a pic!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> no complaints here . how is has oli been?


Hello there John. Oli is great. His *NEW* enclosure is very nearly ready.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Wow! Ed, I had no idea they grow to that size!!
> Do you have a pond? I would love to see a pic!


In Central and South America, they get HUGE.
Here, a 10 pounder is common. Anytime it dips below 60 in our waters, they mostly die off. Never getting as large as they might have.
I'm designing a larger pond with heat that will be ready for them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My ponds now are small at about 400 and 300 gallons.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello there John. Oli is great. His *NEW* enclosure is very nearly ready.



wayhey) can't wait to see


----------



## johnandjade

wee bit overtime tonight but now it's homeward bound for stake and chips  i best grab some buds to go with


----------



## johnandjade

roxane is open for business lol


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> roxane is open for business lol
> View attachment 172408


Sorry Roxane I like my ladies to have longer hair !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry Roxane I like my ladies to have longer hair !




something to grab hold of paps .


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry Roxane I like my ladies to have longer hair !




don't think i'll be working the streets tonight, the red dress can wait... 'why go out for hamburgers when you got stake at home' ...




pizza and beer, if I ever do marry I ain't leaving this one


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> don't think i'll be working the streets tonight, the red dress can wait... 'why go out for hamburgers when you got stake at home' ...
> View attachment 172413
> 
> 
> 
> pizza and beer, if I ever do marry I ain't leaving this one


Pizza and beer or pizza and Bud ? And don't forget your children ( tort )


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT .. mr ed, I joined a auto detailing forum thats based state side. a chap from florida is hosting a paint workshop class in London on July 22nd in London. would it be possible to 'call in a favour'? 

wondering if you could do some 'homework' for me? if i can get this guys company info would you mind seeing if it's worth while me going? I know florida is a big place and his shop ( or 'gaff' as is called here ) is probably on the other side from you... I only ask as I know you may have people who know people in the trade that possibility have heard of the company and reputation. 

I know you're a busy man so feel free to tell me to sod off!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Pizza and beer or pizza and Bud ? And don't forget your children ( tort )




the nasty beer is hiding in the bottom left . it be bud tonight


----------



## johnandjade

some Scottish... ' gaff'

used many in reference to someone's house.... ' there's a party at jimmys gaff the night'


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> @ZEROPILOT .. mr ed, I joined a auto detailing forum thats based state side. a chap from florida is hosting a paint workshop class in London on July 22nd in London. would it be possible to 'call in a favour'?
> 
> wondering if you could do some 'homework' for me? if i can get this guys company info would you mind seeing if it's worth while me going? I know florida is a big place and his shop ( or 'gaff' as is called here ) is probably on the other side from you... I only ask as I know you may have people who know people in the trade that possibility have heard of the company and reputation.
> 
> I know you're a busy man so feel free to tell me to sod off!


Sorry for butting in . But John you can go on the Internet and look up the " better business bureau " most business ' register with them and most costomers place complaints with them .


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry for butting in . But John you can go on the Internet and look up the " better business bureau " most business ' register with them and most costomers place complaints with them .




ideal . thank you gramps. I'm not very computer savy (wise) will definitely check that out


----------



## johnandjade

just for giggles... today at work i was cleaning the inside windshield of a toyota yaris... knocked off the rear view mirror which hit me on the head and landed on backseat! i have a lump


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> ideal . thank you gramps. I'm not very computer savy (wise) will definitely check that out


See I'm good for something more than Bud and Shxt !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> See I'm good for something more than Bud and Shxt !




with age comes knowledge.... my dad knows alot of things, but my grandpa knows everything! . 

my dad actually has that on a plaque hanging up in his home


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> ideal . thank you gramps. I'm not very computer savy (wise) will definitely check that out



PM me the name and I'll be much more thorough than BBB


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> don't think i'll be working the streets tonight, the red dress can wait... 'why go out for hamburgers when you got stake at home' ...
> View attachment 172413
> 
> 
> 
> pizza and beer, if I ever do marry I ain't leaving this one




I'm envious. All I have is water and cheese in my fridge.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> PM me the name and I'll be much more thorough than BBB




wayhey!!! thank you. apps on the iPhone is as far as technology goes with me... I still struggle with super nintendo!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I'm envious. All I have is water and cheese in my fridge.




my fridge would be empty if left to me :/


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> PM me the name and I'll be much more thorough than BBB




thank you. have sent info i have, here's a screenshot as well if it helps


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends I'm off to my pit with dreams and ambitions. bit of PR'ing tonight should have bagged a couple more jobs hopefully... if not then roxanne will have to sport the high heels! wibble on and may the 4th be with you all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ideal . thank you gramps. I'm not very computer savy (wise) will definitely check that out


Email me the info.
I know quite a few folks in the feild. I worked at the county body shop painting and doing light body repair for a while.
No problem at all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm in and out of here.
An email I'll get no matter where I am......


----------



## spud's_mum

Night guys. 
Most mornings i take out all of the toys from the eating area of the girls cage, spread the substrate evenly again as they kick it around everywhere and then put everything back in. A couple of days ago, I noticed that they have peeled the bark off of the stairs, a bit of the house, the divider and a bit of the bridge. I don't know why they have suddenly decided to do it. Funny little creatures  oh and did I mention that they have destroyed the house... They have decided that they will chew the house to pieces. Anyway, I love watching them get up to their business in the new cage.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Email me the info.
> I know quite a few folks in the feild. I worked at the county body shop painting and doing light body repair for a while.
> No problem at all.




thank you sir   much appreciated


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> my fridge would be empty if left to me :/


OH No Bud - that's bad to let your fridge run without Bud ! Bad bad boy !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OH No Bud - that's bad to let your fridge run without Bud ! Bad bad boy !




I'm actually considering buying a small fridge for my mancave to have loaded up .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I'm actually considering buying a small fridge for my mancave to have loaded up .


I put my 30 pks in the fridges for my tort food and I put 5 beers in the kitchen fridge !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OH No Bud - that's bad to let your fridge run without Bud ! Bad bad boy !


What does Jade say about me teaching you all these bad behaviors ?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. well the weather is looking good for tonight so I should have a homer to do after work. up on time, had toast and an expresso and made a list for today



but first of all, someone wants his breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I put my 30 pks in the fridges for my tort food and I put 5 beers in the kitchen fridge !




you can never have enough


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

The sun is out and I need to cut the grass before Joe has warmed up enough to be a pain in the ankle


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> The sun is out and I need to cut the grass before Joe has warmed up enough to be a pain in the ankle


Well do it quietly cause I'll be sleeping !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What does Jade say about me teaching you all these bad behaviors ?




when i first met her I knew she was mrs right.... just wish I knew she was 'mrs always smeggin right' !!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> The sun is out and I need to cut the grass before Joe has warmed up enough to be a pain in the ankle




brilliant!! a pain in the ankle!!! love it . 


how are we today ma'am ?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> brilliant!! a pain in the ankle!!! love it .
> 
> 
> how are we today ma'am ?


Doing well thank you. And you?

Joe is a pain in the ankle when he's warm. I have had many a head-butt on the ankle bone when gardening and not paying enough attention. He always attacks the lawnmower


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Doing well thank you. And you?
> 
> Joe is a pain in the ankle when he's warm. I have had many a head-butt on the ankle bone when gardening and not paying enough attention. He always attacks the lawnmower




they truly are solar powered bulldozers aren't they  I'm jolly well thank you .


----------



## johnandjade

a royal with cheese!!


----------



## johnandjade

and with that it's mc'ds for breakfast


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Yesterday was interesting.
13 miles home on a motorcycle in a 50 mph winded thunderstorm.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Yesterday was interesting.
> 13 miles home on a motorcycle in a 50 mph winded thunderstorm.




good morning sir . that doesn't sound much fun at all! glad you made it home ok


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You get wet and that sucks. But once you are fully saturated, it's just another day.
The deep puddles are trouble. I also put the engine in power mode 3 to limit the power and try to stop skidding.
Now I just need to do a good cleaning because that rain picked up all the crap from the street.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You get wet and that sucks. But once you are fully saturated, it's just another day.
> The deep puddles are trouble. I also put the engine in power mode 3 to limit the power and try to stop skidding.
> Now I just need to do a good cleaning because that rain picked up all the crap from the street.




poor beast . I've only had to clean a bike once and it was murder! too many nooks and crannies. I guess with you its a labour of love?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> poor beast . I've only had to clean a bike once and it was murder! too many nooks and crannies. I guess with you its a labour of love?


I'll probably remove the fairings. Or part of them anyway. The wheels are murder because the brake discs are so large.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll probably remove the fairings. Or part of them anyway. The wheels are murder because the brake discs are so large.




youd need large brakes on a machine like that! I'm not sure what fairings are?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> youd need large brakes on a machine like that! I'm not sure what fairings are?


The plastic parts that are painted.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Autogeek and Mike Phillips are indeed very real and so is the seminar.
And I can find no negative information about him or his business. I see Autogeek commercials on television often, too.
What i would recommend is that before you send money, you verify that you are dealing with the actual Autogeek and with Mr. Phillips himself and not some scammer in disguise.
This could be done easily by contacting him at www.autogeek.net


----------



## johnandjade

well it looks like I'm going to London! got time off booked for that paint work corse. and a big thank you to mr ed for researching the company  you are a star sir! now its off to pick up degu stuff and food for fido.... beer for me, taxi home then i have a job on


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Autogeek and Mike Phillips are indeed very real and so is the seminar.
> And I can find no negative information about him or his business. I see Autogeek commercials on television often, too.
> What i would recommend is that before you send money, you verify that you are dealing with the actual Autogeek and with Mr. Phillips himself and not some scammer in disguise.
> This could be done easily by contacting him at www.autogeek.net




you a saint ed, thank you so much


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

I'm good just now, soon i'll be awesome


----------



## johnandjade

bonus!! free cheeseburger samples outside supermarket


----------



## johnandjade

got talking to a guy in asda... he has 7 coaches and is looking for valeters!! lucky i had a card on me


----------



## meech008

Got an interview for another job tomorrow!!


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Got an interview for another job tomorrow!!


Yay! Good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Got an interview for another job tomorrow!!




yaaassss!!!! go meech!! hi 5 !!


----------



## johnandjade

you totally have it in the bag sistah! you're top of your game and have qualified as the best! you'll be a credit to them and they are lucky to have you!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Got an interview for another job tomorrow!!


Great! Hope it all goes well for you, meech!


----------



## Lyn W

Hello every one - just catching up with you all, school work's been keeping me busy the last couple of days.
It was a beautiful day here today and Lola had his first spell outdoors this afternoon (ground temps reached 100'F in one corner of his patch). He made a bee line for the dandies that are shooting up and he really enjoyed demolishing them. Then he plonked himself in his large water dish and enjoyed a good self soak in the sun. It was lovely to see him enjoying himself. Hope all parts of UK enjoying ths long awaited Spring weather!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hello every one - just catching up with you all, school work's been keeping me busy the last couple of days.
> It was a beautiful day here today and Lola had his first spell outdoors this afternoon (ground temps reached 100'F in one corner of his patch). He made a bee line for the dandies that are shooting up and he really enjoyed demolishing them. Then he plonked himself in his large water dish and enjoyed a good self soak in the sun. It was lovely to see him enjoying himself. Hope all parts of UK enjoying ths long awaited Spring weather!


I'm just hoping that summer doesn't end on Monday... 

It's hard to believe it snowed only a week ago!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I'm just hoping that summer doesn't end on Monday...
> 
> It's hard to believe it snowed only a week ago!


We've had some very weird weather this last year! I think some rain is expected in Wales over the weekend but hopefully the temps won't drop again. We have to grab the good days while we can,
Hope your cold is on its way out.


----------



## Lyn W

Must dash off again now, to get organised for work so I'll see you all over the weekend. TGIF!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wayhey) can't wait to see


Wait and see. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good morning. It's 7.45am here.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We've had some very weird weather this last year! I think some rain is expected in Wales over the weekend but hopefully the temps won't drop again. We have to grab the good days while we can,
> Hope your cold is on its way out.


The cold was short and sharp thankfully. It hasn't hung around


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. It's 7.45am here.


Good morning - we're a couple of hours behind you 

Time for coffee


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, last nights job was a cracker! the guy worked in a quary and likes to take his dog to the beach, a valeters nightmare:/




tadah...




another neighbor pulled up when i was working and asked me to wash his and his girlfriends car as well, so one job turned into 3 ! tired this morning but must soldier on. 

quick cuppa tea, slap on the war face .... it's only smeggin Friday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning world


----------



## johnandjade

boom!! expresso worked its magic 

look out world, here comes johnny


----------



## johnandjade

and we're fired up and feeling gallus


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Was that a Yaris in the photo?
It looks like the inside of Kellys little hatchback.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

3:15 am here in the PNW of the USofA. Anybody awake that I know?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was that a Yaris in the photo?
> It looks like the inside of Kellys little hatchback.




fiat punto. it's around the same size. if it wasn't for the big old pond between us I'd happily clean it for you


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 3:15 am here in the PNW of the USofA. Anybody awake that I know?




howdy cowboy! hope you doing well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> fiat punto. it's around the same size. if it wasn't for the big old pond between us I'd happily clean it for you


Fiat is back in North America VIA CHRYSLER. 
Horrible, Horrible ratings. Just like the last time those turds were sold here in the '80s.
The seats look cheesy...Like our Yaris. But I don't expect the Yaris to break down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She had me put custom rims, a spoiler and a sports muffler on it. It's kind of fun to drive. Only 125 bhp but it's also very light weight.
It doesn't seem to be the car of someone that is not very young.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning - we're a couple of hours behind you
> 
> Time for coffee


Good afternoon this time as it is 5.30pm here. What time is it back there? 

Hope you've enjoyed your coffee.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here its 9:36 a.m.


----------



## johnandjade

1540hrs in Scotland... but it's always mornooning in the cold dark room


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here its 9:36 a.m.


Hi Ed, hope you are well. 

I just posted a thread asking for help: am leaving Amman for a couple of days whereas OLI will be alone.  I definitely am going to miss him.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> 1540hrs in Scotland... but it's always mornooning in the cold dark room


Good afternoon John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, hope you are well.
> 
> I just posted a thread asking for help: am leaving Amman for a couple of days whereas OLI will be alone.  I definitely am going to miss him.


I hope it's for the vacation that we discussed.


----------



## meech008

Good late morning everyone!!! All of your good thoughts and well wishes must have paid off because they hired me on the spot! I have 2 jobs now


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope it's for the vacation that we discussed.


Yes it is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes it is.


GOOD FOR YOU!!
Don't worry about Oli. He'll be fine.
Worrying will wreck your vacation.
Once you get back, you'll see that he is fine and you can plan more little getaways.
I'm very happy for you!


----------



## JoesMum

Just picked up a little something to help with the summer weather


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, hope you are well.
> 
> I just posted a thread asking for help: am leaving Amman for a couple of days whereas OLI will be alone.  I definitely am going to miss him.


Hi Gillian is Oli eating on his own now? If not this could be the turning point for him. I hope you have a good break.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Good late morning everyone!!! All of your good thoughts and well wishes must have paid off because they hired me on the spot! I have 2 jobs now


Congratulations meech! That's great news!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon John.



allo ma'am! how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations meech! That's great news!


I didn't see that.
I'm horrible about reading posts that I missed.
Congratulations, indeed!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Good late morning everyone!!! All of your good thoughts and well wishes must have paid off because they hired me on the spot! I have 2 jobs now




never doubted it! well done you


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just picked up a little something to help with the summer weather
> View attachment 172612




yes please!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Friday everyone - just in from work and this is my favourite part of the week.....the whole weekend ahead!!
Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo ma'am! how are you?


Am fine and EXCITED: cannot wait to leave Amman.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations meech! That's great news!


Thank you!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> never doubted it! well done you


Thank you! I'm very excited


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited




all the hard work is paying off, take a bow ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy Friday everyone - just in from work and this is my favourite part of the week.....the whole weekend ahead!!
> Hope you're all having a good day.




weekend!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine and EXCITED: cannot wait to leave Amman.




wayhey!! . where are you off to?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

just popped into base to see my boss, told him i have all equipment needed and will be self sufficient to work anywhere once I'm mobile. aslo passed on details about the guy i met last night looking for valeters and explained I'm going to be trained up on paint by a world class detaler  
as soon as i'm legal to drive that wage rise is mine


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Good late morning everyone!!! All of your good thoughts and well wishes must have paid off because they hired me on the spot! I have 2 jobs now


Congratulations! Well done you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> just popped into base to see my boss, told him i have all equipment needed and will be self sufficient to work anywhere once I'm mobile. aslo passed on details about the guy i met last night looking for valeters and explained I'm going to be trained up on paint by a world class detaler
> as soon as i'm legal to drive that wage rise is mine


It sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! . where are you off to?


Am going to Aqaba for a change, the city by the sea here.





Here it is.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Am going to Aqaba for a change, the city by the sea here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is.


Ooh that looks nice


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Southern Jordan.
Enjoy and if you can, take pictures.
I know you aren't really big on taking pictures.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sounds like a good plan.




its all falling into place . its to late in life for me to jump ship so need to make this work


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am going to Aqaba for a change, the city by the sea here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is.




sign me up!! 

enjoy miss gillian, unwind and re charge


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Southern Jordan.
> Enjoy and if you can, take pictures.
> I know you aren't really big on taking pictures.




yey picceyys


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Congratulations! Well done you!


Thank you! I'm very excited! I loved this company when I was there as a student


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone 
The sun is out at it was even above 20 degrees! Spud wasn't out as I was at school. I am going to try to get some living salads to put in the outdoor enclosure and will plant some seed trays. 

20 degrees and the radiators were on at school! Then a wasp came in the window so everyone freaked out and shut the window when it left. Not the most comfortable temperature when your in a classroom full of teenagers and there's no air flow.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited! I loved this company when I was there as a student




you will be a credit to them, you are awesome and don't ever forget it


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone
> The sun is out at it was even above 20 degrees! Spud wasn't out as I was at school. I am going to try to get some living salads to put in the outdoor enclosure and will plant some seed trays.
> 
> 20 degrees and the radiators were on at school! Then a wasp came in the window so everyone freaked out and shut the window when it left. Not the most comfortable temperature when your in a classroom full of teenagers and there's no air flow.


We had a cloudier and colder day today but still dry so that was a bonus. Not warm enough for Lola to go out when I got home.
Our radiators in school are off now the last fuel stock has gone, they won't see heat again until next October - at least.
Lidl had some good living salads for 89p last weekend. I almost bought some but the label said they may contain mustard leaves and I want to check that they are OK for torts before I buy. I have quite a lot of dandies this year after scattering the fluffy seeds I picked from plants last year. Lucky Lola!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you will be a credit to them, you are awesome and don't ever forget it


Very true meech - well said John!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Very true meech - well said John!




you are awesome too miss womblyn!! I'm considering visiting Wales on way back from London to raid your oven and sort out them nasty neighbors!


----------



## johnandjade

ok guys, i need a solution and all i can think is buying a water pump. (mr ed, can you offer any solution? I've reached my limits at D.I.Y :/. 

* problem, cant get enough water pressure to feed machine. 


i have tried changing 'quick clip' to jubilee clips to increase flow. 

also opened up as much interaly of tap as i can

had drilled small holes on top of barrel to improve air flow. 


as is gravity fed, will raising hight of water buff help? 


any and all advice apreciated


----------



## johnandjade

on my make shift tap, i have snipped out inards to improve flow


----------



## johnandjade

please excuse mess :/ hey it's only smeggin Friday!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

some more Scottish 'patter' ... 

stoatin. 

used to describe walking briskly with intent. ie, 'check jimmy stoatin hame' 

or, 'the weather was murder, i just stuck ma nut ( head ) doon and stoated by tae my gaff'


----------



## johnandjade

jades having a kip on fluffly, fidos in his little hobbit hole... the degus are still up .... but an empty cold dark room boooo! 

its almost the cold dark rooms birthday!!! hope our fearless leader of the dark relam will return to celibate, I truly miss his company.


----------



## johnandjade

2300, up at 0600 and running base at work tomorrow... and be on 14hr days recently, I really should power down! 


... but im full of beans! soo happy the @meech has finally be reckonised for her tallent and hard work . I'm on cloud 9 as my 5yr plan is taking off . and mr eds mum is doing well  


AND!!! miss gillian has a wee holiday coming up  
wayhey!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

i'll see if I can't see the one legged pirate.. perhaps we can play cold dark mario cart using the hedgehogs as karts and jelly fish as bananas.


----------



## johnandjade

nope, he's too busy doing stand up! 




nearly the witching hour here, jades still in the land of nod.... I feel naughty, I think its prank time


----------



## johnandjade

glad jade doesn't visit here!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> glad jade doesn't visit here!
> View attachment 172651


Does she keep you in line with the drum sticks ? Cause she looks like she is going to spank you with them when she wakes !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Does she keep you in line with the drum sticks ? Cause she looks like she is going to spank you with them when she wakes !




beat me like a drum! I actually have a whip... i'll try swap em round, though I fear i'll be in the bad books when ahe wakes. 

how are you gramps? bud time for you yet?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> beat me like a drum! I actually have a whip... i'll try swap em round, though I fear i'll be in the bad books when ahe wakes.
> 
> how are you gramps? bud time for you yet?


I got 4 1/2 hours til Bud time ! But then it will be great !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I got 4 1/2 hours til Bud time ! But then it will be great !




that will be coffee time for me


----------



## johnandjade

well not so good today, i just bumped a car . the pedals are wrong way round on it for disabled driver... and i hit the gas, bumped into pressure washer 



new bumper will be costing me around £400


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well not so good today, i just bumped a car . the pedals are wrong way round on it for disabled driver... and i hit the gas, bumped into pressure washer
> View attachment 172684
> 
> 
> new bumper will be costing me around £400


Oh dear


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear




yip . at least i have a bumper to practice paint restore on I guess! 

completely gutted worst nightmare came true... I've lost my mojo


----------



## johnandjade

found the CCTV footage of my bump


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ok guys, i need a solution and all i can think is buying a water pump. (mr ed, can you offer any solution? I've reached my limits at D.I.Y :/.
> 
> * problem, cant get enough water pressure to feed machine.
> 
> 
> i have tried changing 'quick clip' to jubilee clips to increase flow.
> 
> also opened up as much interaly of tap as i can
> 
> had drilled small holes on top of barrel to improve air flow.
> 
> 
> as is gravity fed, will raising hight of water buff help?
> 
> 
> any and all advice apreciated
> View attachment 172640
> View attachment 172641


What exactly IS that? What are you trying to do?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you are awesome too miss womblyn!! I'm considering visiting Wales on way back from London to raid your oven and sort out them nasty neighbors!


A visit with the mysterious Lyn is also a dream of mine....
Maybe a could also do a loop of Scotland.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What exactly IS that? What are you trying to do?




a water still to feed pressure washer?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A visit with the mysterious Lyn is also a dream of mine....
> Maybe a could also do a loop of Scotland.




we can mix it up and meet in france


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> a water still to feed pressure washer?


Filling a water tank that will feed a pressure washer? Or supplying water from the tank to the pump?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You'd need a few lbs of pressure it seems.
But I've seen gravity fed rigs.


----------



## johnandjade

karma and irony gave me a kick in the joy department today, i get all my toys organised. my mate from body shop pops in with more supplies ans offered to show me how to fix a scratch... oh, AND organised a scrap panel for me! ATTACH=full]172709[/ATTACH]



and i go and have a bump! carful what you wish for I guess:/


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Filling a water tank that will feed a pressure washer? Or supplying water from the tank to the pump?




25ltr to pressure washer, supply.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well not so good today, i just bumped a car . the pedals are wrong way round on it for disabled driver... and i hit the gas, bumped into pressure washer
> View attachment 172684
> 
> 
> new bumper will be costing me around £400


Oh no John! What a blow for you. I'm so sorry to see that, doesn't the place you are working have insurance to cover things like that?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> A visit with the mysterious Lyn is also a dream of mine....
> Maybe a could also do a loop of Scotland.


Nothing mysterious about me Ed, just your ordinary run of the mill Welsh girl!!
When I have had all my house renovated I will invite you all over.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Nothing mysterious about me Ed, just your ordinary run of the mill Welsh girl!!
> When I have had all my house renovated I will invite you all over.


Well. Seeing that you are the only Welsh girl in my small circle of freinds. You will remain unique even without your great sense of humor or your thoughtfulness.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John. Without pressure, you'd need to elevate the water tank to get it to feed. The higher up, the more water volume.
I'm not sure how much vacuum comes off of the intake side of the pressure pump. It might be enough to draw water from a tank. It might also just suck the hose closed. Burning up the pump.
Let me do some looking. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Ooh that looks nice


It is the only outlet in this country and if one does not like the sea then there is no outlet whatsoever. Imagine that.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Southern Jordan.
> Enjoy and if you can, take pictures.
> I know you aren't really big on taking pictures.


Oh I really am excited and am hoping to enjoy it.

Will take pics though you are right: am no good photographer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> It is the only outlet in this country and if one does not like the see then there is no outlet whatsoever. Imagine that.


It might be time to move?
Seriously. It sounds more like a prison than a place to live on purpose.
I mean this with no disrespect to you. 
You need more joy in your life.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It might be time to move?
> Seriously. It sounds more like a prison than a place to live on purpose.
> I mean this with no disrespect to you.
> You need more joy in your life.


Once again, you are right Ed. But let me put it this way: most countries in this part of the world are like this.

Time to move? Where to?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Once again, you are right Ed. But let me put it this way: most countries in this part of the world are like this.
> 
> Time to move? Where to?


I don't have a plan. Truth is I don't completely know your situation.
I just hope that you find something that makes you happy while you can still enjoy it.
You are well liked and we all wish you happiness.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't have a plan. Truth is I don't completely know your situation.
> I just hope that you find something that makes you happy while you can still enjoy it.
> You are well liked and we all wish you happiness.


Don't misunderstand me please: I know you don't have a plan.

Thanks very much your kindness Ed. Here's another pic of Aqaba for *you*.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't misunderstand me please: I know you don't have a plan.
> 
> Thanks very much your kindness Ed. Here's another pic of Aqaba for *you*.


That's actually funny.
I have no plan. Period.


----------



## Gillian M

Am tired so I'd like to say......


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night


----------



## JoesMum

18 TIL I DIE!






Excellent not ght watching Bryan Adams at the O2 in London 

Laugh from the audience as the line that's supposed to rhyme with "Sure feels good to be alive" was changed to "18 going on 56". I guess when he wrote it he never imagined he'd still be singing it long after he turned 55


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> 18 TIL I DIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent not ght watching Bryan Adams at the O2 in London
> 
> Laugh from the audience as the line that's supposed to rhyme with "Sure feels good to be alive" was changed to "18 going on 56". I guess when he wrote it he never imagined he'd still be singing it long after he turned 55


None of us thinks we'll make it to 55.
Some of us might not.
I remember someone once said that if they'd known they would live this long, they would've taken better care of their bodies.....


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh no John! What a blow for you. I'm so sorry to see that, doesn't the place you are working have insurance to cover things like that?




nope . but after this i'll be refusing to drive unless I'm covered.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> John. Without pressure, you'd need to elevate the water tank to get it to feed. The higher up, the more water volume.
> I'm not sure how much vacuum comes off of the intake side of the pressure pump. It might be enough to draw water from a tank. It might also just suck the hose closed. Burning up the pump.
> Let me do some looking. I'll get back to you.




I'll give it a shot


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't have a plan. Truth is I don't completely know your situation.
> I just hope that you find something that makes you happy while you can still enjoy it.
> You are well liked and we all wish you happiness.




hear hear


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John, you are our resident optimist.
It seems like folks in the U.K. in general are just happier?
Gillian needs to have something wonderful happen.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> John, you are our resident optimist.
> It seems like folks in the U.K. in general are just happier?
> Gillian needs to have something wonderful happen.


I think it's the national wry sense of humour. Don't let 'em grind you down - make fun of 'em. 

We're incapable of taking things literally unless the literal is ridiculous. That's why the CDR appeared - our need to pun and for word-play was difficult for some of other nationalities to keep up with


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone- I'm still in a Bryan Adams mood. 

Barbecue later seeing as we're in for another glorious day 

[VIDEO]


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone- I'm still in a Bryan Adams mood.
> 
> Barbecue later seeing as we're in for another glorious day
> 
> [VIDEO]


Morning 
I had a barbecue yesterday as the weather was nice. Today I've been working on Spud's outdoor enclosure. I have planted seed trays, got some living salad, cress and thyme. I wish you could just buy live weeds 
This is what my hands look like now


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> John, you are our resident optimist.
> It seems like folks in the U.K. in general are just happier?
> Gillian needs to have something wonderful happen.




oh their are lots of 'dour faced' (miserable) folks on this island as well i can assure you! lol. 

i was actually diagnosed with depression at 15 and reached a low point a couple years back, was suicidle if I'm honest ed . I guess i just flipped a switch in me and decided lace the gloves up and start swinging back!! i just kept telling myself that I'm amazing and things could be a heck load worse, after a while it stuck . 

i have to thank all you guys in here as you have all helped me stay positive to no end , for that i am eternally grateful.

hopefully the holiday is just what miss gillian needs to re charge the batteries and unwind


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone- I'm still in a Bryan Adams mood.
> 
> Barbecue later seeing as we're in for another glorious day
> 
> [VIDEO]




good morning mum! lucky you  , we have a disposable BBQ thats been sat for over a year as we haven't had a nice enough day to fire it up :/


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! off out in an hour for a driving lesson.. in a car where the smeggin pedals are the right way round!!! grrrr! worked out last night I must have drove around 600 cars in the last 7 or so months. had to pull cars of sales pich, getting a cars out of spaces with literally mm's to spare, have parked up an 10ft odd camper van, and go and bump a stupid little hyundi i20 !! confidence WILL NOT be affected, only the bank balance.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! off out in an hour for a driving lesson.. in a car where the smeggin pedals are the right way round!!! grrrr! worked out last night I must have drove around 600 cars in the last 7 or so months. had to pull cars of sales pich, getting a cars out of spaces with literally mm's to spare, have parked up an 10ft odd camper van, and go and bump a stupid little hyundi i20 !! confidence WILL NOT be affected, only the bank balance.


Good luck with the lessons


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Good luck with the lessons




fankoo


----------



## spud's_mum

I just nearly caused a fire... 
I changed Setup a bit yesterday. 
It looks like this:


Last night,Spud burrowed binder the fern and knocked it over. This morning I sat it up again and when I came to check on him I smelt burning. The fern was touching the bulb and it was melting.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I just nearly caused a fire...
> I changed Setup a bit yesterday.
> It looks like this:
> View attachment 172782
> 
> Last night,Spud burrowed binder the fern and knocked it over. This morning I sat it up again and when I came to check on him I smelt burning. The fern was touching the bulb and it was melting.




at least you caught it before any disasters


----------



## spud's_mum

Getting worried about Spud now...
Yesterday I was going and he wasn't up. He woke up just as I was going so I just had to throw some florettes salad mix in. He ate it all. I came back and got him his proper food but all he did was trample on it. 

This morning He didn't get up. He was awake but didn't move from his spot so I moved him under his lamp. He ate a dandelion flower and I decided to take him outside. He took a few bites out of his food and then walked off. He did munch at the living salad a bit so I bought him back inside hoping to get him to eat. Once again he wasn't interested. 

It's not like him to be off of his food 
I'm worried. The only thing that has changed is that yesterday I changed his substrate (like usual) but I moved things around a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Give him a good soak and let him spend the day in his outdoor enclosure. It's too warm to be inside


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Give him a good soak and let him spend the day in his outdoor enclosure. It's too warm to be inside


Thanks.
I have put him in his outdoor enclosure. He has eaten cress and salad but no weeds that I have given him. He just buried himself outside in the shady area.


----------



## spud's_mum

My thermometer reckons it's 34 degrees in the sun!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks.
> I have put him in his outdoor enclosure. He has eaten cress and salad but no weeds that I have given him. He just buried himself outside in the shady area.


Even Spud might be feeling the heat a bit. Soak him regularly while he's not eating properly. He has actually eaten, so it's not that bad. 

The stuff he's eaten is the watery stuff, so maybe he's feeling a bit dry with the sudden change in the weather.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> My thermometer reckons it's 34 degrees in the sun!


It probably is. It's 23C in the shade here! When it gets hot, they tend to head for cover and become more active early and late in the day. Sometimes after dark. 

It does no harm to leave food in the enclosure before you go to bed. Your tort won't mind if it's a bit wilted when he gets peckish.


----------



## JoesMum

Joe has headed for cover now that I have stopped working in the garden. He was only out because he wanted to chase after me and head-butt me. 

I try to garden early in summer, before he's warmed up, but it was 15C here at midnight last night when we got back from the O2. He didn't exactly cool down much.


----------



## johnandjade

lesson al done, housework time:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> lesson al done, housework time:/


You sure know how to party


----------



## spud's_mum

Just ordered a new thermometer as It reckons it was 45 degrees... Now it's gone down to 40 and it keeps jumping all over the place!  maybe that's why Spud wasn't as active lately... The thermometer was showing the wrong temp


----------



## spud's_mum

I put spud in the planter with the seed mix  
When they get a bit bigger I will plant them in his outdoor enclosure


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> lesson al done, housework time:/


It's Bud time worked all night ! And will do it again tonight !


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Good morning to you


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's Bud time worked all night ! And will do it again tonight !




bud time here as well


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone




how are you mom?


----------



## johnandjade

and our oven is broken:/. should I fill it with wine


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> 18 TIL I DIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent not ght watching Bryan Adams at the O2 in London
> 
> Laugh from the audience as the line that's supposed to rhyme with "Sure feels good to be alive" was changed to "18 going on 56". I guess when he wrote it he never imagined he'd still be singing it long after he turned 55


I have seen Bryan Adams so many times and always a fantastic show. He really is a great entertainer.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and our oven is broken:/. should I fill it with wine


MIne isn't broken - but it's still full of wine!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone- I'm still in a Bryan Adams mood.
> 
> Barbecue later seeing as we're in for another glorious day
> 
> [VIDEO]


It was a scorcher here today, Lola enjoyed some real uvb and a good graze but a couple of hours was enough for him and then he kept trying to escape. If it wasn't for his shorter leg he would have easily been over the top. Higher sides needed!! When I removed the side he kept trying to scale he just kept heading for the door and wanted in. He certainly knows what he wants!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! off out in an hour for a driving lesson.. in a car where the smeggin pedals are the right way round!!! grrrr! worked out last night I must have drove around 600 cars in the last 7 or so months. had to pull cars of sales pich, getting a cars out of spaces with literally mm's to spare, have parked up an 10ft odd camper van, and go and bump a stupid little hyundi i20 !! confidence WILL NOT be affected, only the bank balance.


That's the sprit!


----------



## johnandjade

happy mothers day to all the moms across the pond.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I bought Kelly some perfume and we went to the Neighborhood Fish Farm in Miami to buy some Koi.
But we ended up not buying any. None looked worth the price.
So we went out for a nice dinner.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> Just ordered a new thermometer as It reckons it was 45 degrees... Now it's gone down to 40 and it keeps jumping all over the place!  maybe that's why Spud wasn't as active lately... The thermometer was showing the wrong temp


Hows Spud doing? I know its only been a couple hours, but i love seeing pictures of him!


----------



## spud's_mum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hows Spud doing? I know its only been a couple hours, but i love seeing pictures of him!


He's asleep right now. Will post pics later


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought Kelly some perfume and we went to the Neighborhood Fish Farm in Miami to buy some Koi.
> But we ended up not buying any. None looked worth the price.
> So we went out for a nice dinner.




glad you had a good weekend


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. Monday again, no doubt I'll be getting a visit from the boss to nip my ears about Saturdays bump :/. I'll probably be pulled out my placement and put back into base as well :/. 

its quite a set back fot me as things were all falling into place, but hey ho such is life.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. Monday again, no doubt I'll be getting a visit from the boss to nip my ears about Saturdays bump :/. I'll probably be pulled out my placement and put back into base as well :/.
> 
> its quite a set back fot me as things were all falling into place, but hey ho such is life.


Good morning and hope the day doesn't go too badly for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and hope the day doesn't go too badly for you. Fingers crossed.




fankoo mum . the ego has been massively deflated but that won't take long fix  how are you today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> fankoo mum . the ego has been massively deflated but that won't take long fix  how are you today?


Enjoying the sunshine and trying to avoid the ironing again!


----------



## johnandjade

not a cloud in the sky today




this will be our one day of summer here.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> He's asleep right now. Will post pics later


Lol i meant I would be heart broken to see him unwell, but yes , PICTURES!!!


----------



## JoesMum

The window cleaner has been. I have just had to spend half an hour outside distracting Joe in the interests of accident prevention. 

It's the bucket, Joe has to head-butt it, and I don't trust him not to have a go at the ladder.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The window cleaner has been. I have just had to spend half an hour outside distracting Joe in the interests of accident prevention.
> 
> It's the bucket, Joe has to head-butt it, and I don't trust him not to have a go at the ladder.




he sounds very territorial! perhaps a 'beware of the tort' sign is in order


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

in true scotish fashion... 'suns oot, guns oot'



I should probably be behind those bars! lots of anorexic albino looking bodies like mine about today. i say might as well as probably be snow tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

so tonights job, pull out oven and see if i can remove element. light and fan still working so logically i can only be the element that is goosed? 

one electric shock and fire coming up!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> so tonights job, pull out oven and see if i can remove element. light and fan still working so logically i can only be the element that is goosed?
> 
> one electric shock and fire coming up!
> View attachment 172922




Plan 'B', just get rid of it like I did.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Plan 'B', just get rid of it like I did.




plan b...


----------



## johnandjade

I'm Scotish, we are penny pinchers. copper wire was actually invented went 2 scots were fighting over a penny


----------



## johnandjade

limbs still attached


----------



## johnandjade

been a quality fully qualified spark that fitted this!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> been a quality fully qualified spark that fitted this!
> View attachment 172925



It's taped_, that makes it okay. _


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> It's taped_, that makes it okay. _




I'm surprised it's not masking tape!! lol


----------



## johnandjade

and now I'm lost!


----------



## JoesMum

Youtube. Someone has almost certainly dismantled one and filmed it.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Youtube. Someone has almost certainly dismantled one and filmed it.




yip, i'm out my depth! will try find a model number and do that


----------



## jaizei

But be careful... whenever I watch those kinds of videos, I get the idea to tear my microwave apart and make a death machine.


----------



## johnandjade

i got a wee booboo .


at least i can tell jade I tried lol.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> But be careful... whenever I watch those kinds of videos, I get the idea to tear my microwave apart and make a death machine.




that's the dream


----------



## johnandjade

well its back in place,



at the cost of a little skin



lol.


installed dozens but never had to stip one down as you can tell! 

i can only guess this is the offending part



tighter thatn a flys butt hole in there! 

think I found the model no, to YouTube it is!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhahhh!!! first video i find says you can access element from INSIDE!! doh!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ahhhahhh!!! first video i find says you can access element from INSIDE!! doh!


Typical!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Typical!




its a learning curve! bloomin frank spencer here!! lol


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> its a learning curve! bloomin frank spencer here!! lol


Next time - youtube FIRST!


----------



## johnandjade

disco!!




getting there


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Next time - youtube FIRST!




takes the fun out it but mum!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> takes the fun out it but mum!!


I'm a wife. I'm thinking of Jade


----------



## johnandjade

so we know what goes where!


----------



## johnandjade

where is ed when ya need him 

he was here in spirit!!! mission accomplished!!


----------



## johnandjade

boyahh!!!



I'm a skinny guy as you know but 'smeg' me that was a tight space to work in! 

... now to find a replacement!?!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm a wife. I'm thinking of Jade




me too, that's why I'm trying to fix her toys


----------



## johnandjade

frank spencer, for those who haven't seen.. a BBC slapstick comedy 'some mothers do have em' 

.. the guy had nothing but best intentions at heart, but made a pigs ear of anything and everything he touched, a natural born cluts


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not a cloud in the sky today
> View attachment 172882
> 
> 
> 
> this will be our one day of summer here.


It is colder here today, rained all day and poured down since about 3.30 pm! Typical Welsh weather!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It is colder here today, rained all day and poured down since about 3.30 pm! Typical Welsh weather!


We had cloud first thing then the sun came out. The rain started about 5pm. It's far from cold though. Joe was up before me this morning.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so tonights job, pull out oven and see if i can remove element. light and fan still working so logically i can only be the element that is goosed?
> 
> one electric shock and fire coming up!
> View attachment 172922


Don't do it! You could end up with curly hair or worse curly toes!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't do it! You could end up with curly hair or worse curly toes!!!




I'm not a wicked witch


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I'm not a wicked witch


----------



## johnandjade

don't think i'll be having breakfast tomorrow! hopefully the new part will be all it needs. i do grudge paying out £100 + for a £20 part! plus call out and labour!! 

I managed to fix my toilet at the cost of... FREE!!! before, self checkouts are brilliant. if it ends in dissaster so be it, we were expecting to pay for a new one anyway. all i can damage is myself and i can regenerate.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

well last nights leftovers from the chippy it is for my tea. high class guy me


----------



## johnandjade

gosh darn stereotypes! 






now if I can can just find my hammer i'll bid you all nos da


----------



## johnandjade

time to drag my carcass to my pit, even us superheroes need some beauty sleep. untill tomorrow friends, i bid you all a good old wibble


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> time to drag my carcass to my pit, even us superheroes need some beauty sleep. untill tomorrow friends, i bid you all a good old wibble


Nos Da John - sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 172944
> 
> 
> 
> don't think i'll be having breakfast tomorrow! hopefully the new part will be all it needs. i do grudge paying out £100 + for a £20 part! plus call out and labour!!
> 
> I managed to fix my toilet at the cost of... FREE!!! before, self checkouts are brilliant. if it ends in dissaster so be it, we were expecting to pay for a new one anyway. all i can damage is myself and i can regenerate.


My theory too. I've become very good at plumbing and even a bit of simple electrics too. Don't think I'd be brave enough to tackle
a cooker though. You need a micro/combi oven - its all I've used for years!!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm gonna hit the hay too so night night folks see you soon.
Take care


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Does anyone feel like May and April just switched? It was nice and sunny alot of days in April and here comes May, all rainy and gloomy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John.
Did you test for voltage at the element?
It could be the switch.
There's also maybe a safety switch on the door.
Although my first bet would also be the heating coil.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's wet and miserable, but not cold down south. It looks like you will get the best of the weather today John


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> John.
> Did you test for voltage at the element?
> It could be the switch.
> There's also maybe a safety switch on the door.
> Although my first bet would also be the heating coil.




I didn't , it's a toy a don't have. electric work I'm not to keen on as have had a few shocks in the past. fingers crossed a new coil does the job. we have a little store for spares and repairs on our street, jade is going to try get a replacement today


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's wet and miserable, but not cold down south. It looks like you will get the best of the weather today John




morning mum . yip  it's looking good here today


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! tired boy today, jade kept me up snoring :/ 

I FOUND NEMO!!!! though I think he may be beyond help now i fear



the sun is already out 



sorry about the poor camera work lads


----------



## johnandjade

a wee bitta vince to start the day, 




we have a tribute act here called 'gallus alice' ... i'll try find the pic,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
it's another fine motorcycle day!
Strangely cool and sunny. And down to 40% humidity.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> it's another fine motorcycle day!
> Strangely cool and sunny. And down to 40% humidity.




good morning sir. its a nice day here as well. working today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir. its a nice day here as well. working today?


I'm sitting in the office.
I'm all alone now because I sent the other three workers out to vote on our UNION contract. They took a School Board POLICE CAR that was here for an oil change.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sitting in the office.
> I'm all alone now because I sent the other three workers out to vote on our UNION contract. They took a School Board POLICE CAR that was here for an oil change.




brilliant!! at least they'll beat the traffic


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The "anti social" worker took a school board Chevrolet Cavalier.
A turd driving a turd!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I may have just been seen polishing my muffler cans by a "Big Wig".
I'll say that I was on my lunch break.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

All good. He was coming over to look at my bike. Not looking to see how busy I was.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> All good. He was coming over to look at my bike. Not looking to see how busy I was.



good save


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I like the Grounds Keeper Willie avatar.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like the Grounds Keeper Willie avatar.




he really could be my dad


----------



## johnandjade

1945, 12hr shift... now home to fit new coil to oven.


----------



## johnandjade

wuillie says no


----------



## johnandjade

the kids from our block are out playing, just stopped me to ask 'when is the turtle coming out?' they are truly facinated by fido


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't have a plan. Truth is I don't completely know your situation.
> I just hope that you find something that makes you happy while you can still enjoy it.
> You are well liked and we all wish you happiness.


Thanks so much your usual kind and understanding words Ed, which I indeed appreciate.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! I fixed the oven. 


and now to have a salad for tea lol


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! I fixed the oven.
> 
> 
> and now to have a salad for tea lol


Well done!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well done!




fankoo mum .


----------



## johnandjade

well that's the first salad i have since i was back staying with my mum... around 3- 4 years!! :O and it was awesome!!!. 

2115hrs here now... and i have still to clean the kitchen, polish the boots and grab a shower, it's been a long day. hopefully get a good sleep tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

all booked up for the paint work course in London! the owner of my company called me today, I explained about it and his first question was 'are you planning on leaving us!?!'  

I explained i just want to better myself and expand on skill set, he mentioned more money , he never even spoke about my bump on Saturday. things are looking up again. 

final push now, get this kitchen back in order then i can start to power down..... after this beer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! I fixed the oven.
> 
> 
> and now to have a salad for tea lol


Wow. That's SO COOL.
Doesn't the feeling of accomplishment feel great?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm glad that the mis hap is behind you at work.
We like salad every now and then. But I've got to say that once you buy all of the good stuff to make it interesting, it often tops $25-$30.
Not very economical.
I like a simple green salad. But Kelly needs all sorts of other stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm glad that the mis hap is behind you at work.
> We like salad every now and then. But I've got to say that once you buy all of the good stuff to make it interesting, it often tops $25-$30.
> Not very economical.
> I like a simple green salad. But Kelly needs all sorts of other stuff.


Scotland has had summer today - much hotter and dryer than the rest of the UK. It's probably the only day of the year he'll fancy a salad


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm a little disappointed he didn't cook something in the oven....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sitting in the office.
> I'm all alone now because I sent the other three workers out to vote on our UNION contract. They took a School Board POLICE CAR that was here for an oil change.


With the sirens going I hope


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a wee bitta vince to start the day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have a tribute act here called 'gallus alice' ... i'll try find the pic,


Saw him a while back too, quite a different sort of concert with the old guillotine etc. His daughter took the part of the baby's nanny.
Bonus support act too - Thunder.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Lyn
Hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! I fixed the oven.


Great! Now if you could just pop down to fix my room thermostat and find out why my boiler is firing up even though it is switched off on the timer I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Lyn
> Hope you are well.


Hi Ed, all good here thanks. How about you?
Are you still in work or home now?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Scotland has had summer today - much hotter and dryer than the rest of the UK. It's probably the only day of the year he'll fancy a salad


It has poured down here all day again!
Tomorrow isn't looking too good either - but its my outdoor activity day and it always rains on my Weds. - so shouldn't expect anything more really.


----------



## Lyn W

@johnandjade John heard this in the car this morning and its a great song to help get fired up for work.
Think it may appeal to Ed too!!
Have a geat Wednesday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, all good here thanks. How about you?
> Are you still in work or home now?


I've been home for about five hours now.
I had an enjoyable ride home and spent my time playing with Suki and cleaning fish tank filters.
I ordered Chinese food and had it delivered. And now I'm resting on the couch with Suki sleeping on my neck waiting for Kelly to arrive home so that we can give her a quick kiss and then go to bed. Suki and I.
Kelly stays up untill about 2.
I'm up at 3:30 to go back to work.

How are the neighbors?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been home for about five hours now.
> I had an enjoyable ride home and spent my time playing with Suki and cleaning fish tank filters.
> I ordered Chinese food and had it delivered. And now I'm resting on the couch with Suki sleeping on my neck waiting for Kelly to arrive home so that we can give her a quick kiss and then go to bed. Suki and I.
> Kelly stays up untill about 2.
> I'm up at 3:30 to go back to work.
> 
> How are the neighbors?


Sounds like a nice relaxing evening.
Not seen neighbours for a few days - and the less I see or hear of them the better. They will be having a visit from council environmental health dept about their dumping of rubbish any day now though so I expect they'll have plenty to say then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It seems that people are the same...The world over, huh?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems that people are the same...The world over, huh?


Yup good and bad everywhere. Unfortunately the good folks seem to be becoming outnumbered these days - or maybe its just the bad uns are louder so more noticeable.
Anyway I have to take myself off to bed now or I'll never get up in the morning. It's 1 a.m here but I always find stuff that needs doing late at night so I'm a bit like Kelly and no matter how I try I never manage an early night.
So night night Ed, hope you and Suki sleep well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yup good and bad everywhere. Unfortunately the good folks seem to be becoming outnumbered these days - or maybe its just the bad uns are louder so more noticeable.
> Anyway I have to take myself off to bed now or I'll never get up in the morning. It's 1 a.m here but I always find stuff that needs doing late at night so I'm a bit like Kelly and no matter how I try I never manage an early night.
> So night night Ed, hope you and Suki sleep well.


'Night.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. That's SO COOL.
> Doesn't the feeling of accomplishment feel great?




it does. fingers crossed it passes the road test and doesn't catch fire tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm glad that the mis hap is behind you at work.
> We like salad every now and then. But I've got to say that once you buy all of the good stuff to make it interesting, it often tops $25-$30.
> Not very economical.
> I like a simple green salad. But Kelly needs all sorts of other stuff.




i've still to get the bill for the new bumper right enough:/ 

that is an expensive salad! I'm dabbling with the unknown when it comes to eating tort food, all I know is i love salad cream


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Scotland has had summer today - much hotter and dryer than the rest of the UK. It's probably the only day of the year he'll fancy a salad




very true! looking like we are in for another nice one today as well. 0730 and already the jumper is ready for coming off! 8)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a little disappointed he didn't cook something in the oven....




now that would definitely be a recipe for disaster lol


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Saw him a while back too, quite a different sort of concert with the old guillotine etc. His daughter took the part of the baby's nanny.
> Bonus support act too - Thunder.




i have seen him as well . I never met him, but got a signed photo book.. I got it framed and gave it to my step dad. oh yes, a fantastic show!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Great! Now if you could just pop down to fix my room thermostat and find out why my boiler is firing up even though it is switched off on the timer I'd be very grateful.




is it a combi boiler? perhaps it's running to maintain water temp? 

we have no gas, just an emersion heater... i hate the things , don't get me started on storage heaters!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It has poured down here all day again!
> Tomorrow isn't looking too good either - but its my outdoor activity day and it always rains on my Weds. - so shouldn't expect anything more really.




high humidity with chance of storms as well I think. whats on the cards for today?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> @johnandjade John heard this in the car this morning and its a great song to help get fired up for work.
> Think it may appeal to Ed too!!
> Have a geat Wednesday




yassss!!! feeling like a rebel WITH a cause


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxing evening.
> Not seen neighbours for a few days - and the less I see or hear of them the better. They will be having a visit from council environmental health dept about their dumping of rubbish any day now though so I expect they'll have plenty to say then.




the calm before the storm:/. nasty neighbors


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters! hmmmm bacon. now for coffee! lets Wednesday


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Hmm bacon. I fancy that too. I will have to make do with meusli though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Hmm bacon. I fancy that too. I will have to make do with meusli though


What is that?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is that?


Rabbit food Breakfast cereal 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muesli


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Hmm bacon. I fancy that too. I will have to make do with meusli though




i have coco pops and porridge at work, I never manage to hold off that long though. i pass 3 snack vans, a greggs and mc d's on way in!


----------



## johnandjade

i am officially on the clock at 0830.. got a call from my boss at 0730, which is never a good sign. we have 2 lads in a branch next to my placement, only one can drive and he called for day off as 'has car trouble' so i had to organise one of the staff there to drive. our lad in there is Polish and hasn't been left alone before, so I'm running back and forth baby sitting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm
ill today.
I was sweating all last night and kept turning the AC down. At 68 degrees, I realized it was just me.
Now I've Been in the bathroom all morning.
Not pleasant.
In five hours I've taken three showers.
I May Go Back home.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm
> ill today.
> I was sweating all last night and kept turning the AC down. At 68 degrees, I realized it was just me.
> Now I've Been in the bathroom all morning.
> Not pleasant.
> In five hours I've taken three showers.
> I May Go Back home.




. that's not good. sounds like the Chinese last night may be to blame?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had forgotten about that entirely.
Maybe.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had forgotten about that entirely.
> Maybe.




is kelly ok? I would go take the day off and go home if you can. sorry to hear your not well ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kellys fine.
She had something different for dinner


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kellys fine.
> She had something different for dinner




sounds like it must be the meal then?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I reckon.
A little bit too authentic?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm a little better. I got some meds in me.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I reckon.
> A little bit too authentic?




lol!!! good one


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a little better. I got some meds in me.



soldiering on? guessing that someone will be getting a phone call with a few choice words tonight?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR though here it is nice and warm and time for a delicious ice-cream.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> soldiering on? guessing that someone will be getting a phone call with a few choice words tonight?


No. The owner is a friend of mine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Miss Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Miss Gillian!


Hi *MR*. Ed/Zeropilot. (You choose the name).


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> sounds like it must be the meal then?


Hi John how are you? Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR though here it is nice and warm and time for a delicious ice-cream.




oh yes please


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. The owner is a friend of mine.




ah, tricky one . guess just put it down to bad luck?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John how are you? Hope you are well.




all good here thanks. how are you ma'am?


----------



## johnandjade

I'm getting rather good at this machine polishing,


----------



## johnandjade

beer time , only an 11hr shift today.. part timer that i am  have to go to post office to pick up couple of parcels, but first to the shop for a well earned bud


----------



## johnandjade

miss lyn, you never told us lola could drive


----------



## spud's_mum

Got Spud some frog moss. 
He is also now eating a small amount of weeds but a lot of his living salad so I'll take it out soon.
I'm trying not to worry as he did do a nice big poop in the bath and he is eating something. 

Also landed a new tumble in gym. 
Roundoff flick tuck.

How are you guys?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Got Spud some frog moss.
> He is also now eating a small amount of weeds but a lot of his living salad so I'll take it out soon.
> I'm trying not to worry as he did do a nice big poop in the bath and he is eating something.
> 
> Also landed a new tumble in gym.
> Roundoff flick tuck.
> 
> How are you guys?




wayhey! good news all round.


----------



## johnandjade

almost there!!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh!! nice cold one


----------



## johnandjade

post office done, almost home . early night tonight, think I've another 12hr shift tomorrow:/. 

mr ed, hope you're feeling better soon my friend


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> oh yes please


Shall I send it to you by e-mail or via TFO?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Shall I send it to you by e-mail or via TFO?




both, I'm gready


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> all good here thanks. how are you ma'am?


Am fine thanks: it's getting warmer an warmer here......*great! *What is the weather like back there?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> both, I'm gready


Oh no John. One or NOTHING!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> both, I'm gready


Here's another one John.Choose ONE and only ONE.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> is it a combi boiler? perhaps it's running to maintain water temp?
> 
> we have no gas, just an emersion heater... i hate the things , don't get me started on storage heaters!


No not a combi - its an old Baxi Boiler and usually very reliable for its age. British Gas keep trying to get me to change it but it hasn't broken down in 19 years and still working now to give heat and hot water - in fact it refuses to *stop* working - that's how good it is!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> high humidity with chance of storms as well I think. whats on the cards for today?


Rained most of day here today again, but warm.


----------



## Lyn W

Sorry your are sick Ed! if its a bug hope it goes as quickly as it arrived!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. The owner is a friend of mine.


Really? Who needs _*enemas*_ with friends like that!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss lyn, you never told us lola could drive
> View attachment 173085


He's my chauffeur - drives a bit slow though!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Got Spud some frog moss.
> He is also now eating a small amount of weeds but a lot of his living salad so I'll take it out soon.
> I'm trying not to worry as he did do a nice big poop in the bath and he is eating something.
> 
> Also landed a new tumble in gym.
> Roundoff flick tuck.
> 
> How are you guys?


is Spud poorly too? I must have missed that.
Hope he's OK


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hi Noel.
Hope you are OK.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> is Spud poorly too? I must have missed that.
> Hope he's OK


He just went off his food a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine thanks: it's getting warmer an warmer here......*great! *What is the weather like back there?




it's been great by our standards . when are you off on holiday?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Here's another one John.Choose ONE and only ONE.




the one on the left please


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone




hi mom! how have you been?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No not a combi - its an old Baxi Boiler and usually very reliable for its age. British Gas keep trying to get me to change it but it hasn't broken down in 19 years and still working now to give heat and hot water - in fact it refuses to *stop* working - that's how good it is!!!




sounds like a work horse!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! another day, another challenge. think mcd's may be getting a visit for breakfast. 
let's get Thursday tossed out the way like a rolled up pair of socks, one more sleep till the weekend 

hope you're feeling better Ed


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room! another day, another challenge. think mcd's may be getting a visit for breakfast.
> let's get Thursday tossed out the way like a rolled up pair of socks, one more sleep till the weekend
> 
> hope you're feeling better Ed


Good morning one and all. Thursday already


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning one and all. Thursday already




top a the morning to ya' mum. how are we today?


----------



## johnandjade

result!!! one of the guys who works here... his mrs has a cake shop, she tried a different suppliers so he brought some in for testing 

... and there is more due tomorrow


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> miss lyn, you never told us lola could drive
> View attachment 173085


What model Toyota is THAT?
(It's not sold in the U.S.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I did nothing but sleep the last twelve hours.
I feel better now.
Though not 100%
thanks


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What model Toyota is THAT?
> (It's not sold in the U.S.)




its a celica


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did nothing but sleep the last twelve hours.
> I feel better now.
> Though not 100%
> thanks




glad you're on the mend


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Toyota stopped selling the Celica here and tried to sell the sport models through the SCION name.
Now that Scion will be going away, maybe it will return.
There are also some pretty impressive V8 sports cars sold under the Lexus name.
Toyota wants to just sell bland and very reliable cars under the Toyota name.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, LORDY!!
MY BUS PULLS TO ONE SIDE!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, LORDY!!
> MY BUS PULLS TO ONE SIDE!




can't think why??


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Toyota stopped selling the Celica here and tried to sell the sport models through the SCION name.
> Now that Scion will be going away, maybe it will return.
> There are also some pretty impressive V8 sports cars sold under the Lexus name.
> Toyota wants to just sell bland and very reliable cars under the Toyota name.




they may not be the prettiest, but they are built to last aren't they


----------



## johnandjade

hold on, that's not a toyota


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nope. Not nearly as dependable.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nope. Not nearly as dependable.






guy was in to get a reg plate stuck on. apparently he's a dentist!


----------



## johnandjade

mission time!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> it's been great by our standards . when are you off on holiday?


Don't know yet .


----------



## johnandjade

half way there..



outside is done, back interior done




just as well i love my job


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't know yet .




I haven't had a holiday in about 15yrs


----------



## johnandjade

Friday the 13th tomorrow!! oooo (spooky noises)


----------



## johnandjade

only another 11hr shift today. clocked up around 8hrs OT this week (not including i start a half hr early) just to keep on target as have had some right bad cars. would normally claim it but after Saturdays 'goof up' i need to get back in the good books :/.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm working a half day for the 13th.
I'm also putting in for two more days at the end of the month so that I can go back to Georgia again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The rehab facility wants to bring my mother to her house so that they can determine what needs to be modified, etc. for her eventual return.
That will be interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> He just went off his food a bit.


Lola doesn't seem to be eating as much lately either - still getting plenty but not as much as over winter and he has started walking through his food and spreading it everywhere - messy boy!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Lola doesn't seem to be eating as much lately either - still getting plenty but not as much as over winter and he has started walking through his food and spreading it everywhere - messy boy!!


Tortoises DO seem moody, don't they?
I know that they technically don't have moods.....


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rehab facility wants to bring my mother to her house so that they can determine what needs to be modified, etc. for her eventual return.
> That will be interesting.


A visit to her own home will perk your Mum up a bit I'm sure, and talk of going home will give her a light at the end of the tunnel even with modifications. Hope she is doing OK and glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tortoises DO seem moody, don't they?
> I know that they technically don't have moods.....


I think he's reached the tort equivalent of being a teenager!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> A visit to her own home will perk your Mum up a bit I'm sure, and talk of going home will give her a light at the end of the tunnel even with modifications. Hope she is doing OK and glad to hear you're feeling better.


Thanks, Lyn.
She hasn't been there in months and not long ago I was sure that she never would be back.
She is nearly well enough.
It's pretty amazing.
I'm glad I didn't sell the house. That would be uncomfortable.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Lyn.
> She hasn't been there in months and not long ago I was sure that she never would be back.
> She is nearly well enough.
> It's pretty amazing.
> I'm glad I didn't sell the house. That would be uncomfortable.


The human body is amazing how it can recover or at least partially recover from what seems like the impossible.
When my mum was ill and in hospital all she wanted was to be at home with her own familiar things around her and it really cheered her up and gave her the will to fight.
We do what we have to do at the time but I'm pleased you didn't have to sell the house too.


----------



## Lyn W

Have to say goodnight now as some work to do so see you soon
Take care and enjoy the rest of your Thursday!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nighty night!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> The human body is amazing how it can recover or at least partially recover from what seems like the impossible.
> When my mum was ill and in hospital all she wanted was to be at home with her own familiar things around her and it really cheered her up and gave her the will to fight.
> We do what we have to do at the time but I'm pleased you didn't have to sell the house too.


I didn't even get rid of her cats.
I hired a neighbor to take care of them for $250 a month.
You know how much I LOVE cats....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

John 
What are you doing ? Sleeping ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> What are you doing ? Sleeping ?




just gone 0600 here, I was in the land of nod dreaming of bud


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't even get rid of her cats.
> I hired a neighbor to take care of them for $250 a month.
> You know how much I LOVE cats....




wow, you truly are one in a million sir! I'm sure your mom will be so pleased and grateful for all you are doing.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> wow, you truly are one in a million sir! I'm sure your mom will be so pleased and grateful for all you are doing.


Good morning all. I hope you're doing well this fine day. Up bright and early here because I forgot to put the bin out last night.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, Friday the 13th... oooggaa boooggahh!

I slept superbly and up nice and early . some strange dreams, oasis re formed for a gig.. outside the train station here?!? it was great, the even had a magician! lol. having a cappuccino then it's see to the animals and off to work, need to kill it today! my wee bald head has been down all week not been on my game. fresh start today, have been playing catch up all week.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I hope you're doing well this fine day. Up bright and early here because I forgot to put the bin out last night.




ooppsee! at least you didn't sleep in, mahhhaawwhhaa take that so called unlucky Friday! how are you today mum?


----------



## johnandjade

peekaboo


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ooppsee! at least you didn't sleep in, mahhhaawwhhaa take that so called unlucky Friday! how are you today mum?


Better now the coffee is kicking in


----------



## spud's_mum

F..f... Friday the thirteenth 
Dun dun duuhhhhh


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Better now the coffee is kicking in




wayhey!! breakfast of champions


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> just gone 0600 here, I was in the land of nod dreaming of bud


But It's better to be drinking a Bud ! I know cause I finished my first Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

and now to get the blood pumping


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! breakfast of champions


But don't forget cream and sugar is for cearal not coffee !


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But don't forget cream and sugar is for cearal not coffee !


I couldn't agree more. I only drink coffee black


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> I couldn't agree more. I only drink coffee black


Is there any other way ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But don't forget cream and sugar is for cearal not coffee !




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

i know that feeling only to well ...



my thead on a detailing forum... seams unless its a $150K + car no one is interested lol


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Is there any other way ?




how are you pops? I must admit though, instant coffee out a jar i add milk and sugar:O .... but then again it's not really coffee is it


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i know that feeling only to well ...
> View attachment 173342
> 
> 
> my thead on a detailing forum... seams unless its a $150K + car no one is interested lol


Wouldn't it better to do one on detailing a Bud or drinking a couple !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> how are you pops? I must admit though, instant coffee out a jar i add milk and sugar:O .... but then again it's not really coffee is it


Shame shame - cream and sugar - shame shame that's like cream and sugar in a Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Wouldn't it better to do one on detailing a Bud or drinking a couple !




everything is better with a bud... even bud


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shame shame - cream and sugar - shame shame that's like cream and sugar in a Bud !




or a straw!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> or a straw!


After a few Buds you need a straw to find the hole in the top of the can !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> After a few Buds you need a straw to find the hole in the top of the can !




where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Come John it's morning where you are and your drinking coffee you got to be faster then me !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come John it's morning where you are and your drinking coffee you got to be faster then me !




... that's what she said


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Goodnight tort people !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodnight tort people !




good night gramps. best wishes from across the pond


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I rode the Red Honda 996 to work this morning.
It feels tiny compared to my green giant KAW.
But the pipes set off a lot of car alarms at 3;30 A.M. so it makes it even more enjoyable.
Anyway, only half a day today and I get to go back home.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I rode the Red Honda 996 to work this morning.
> It feels tiny compared to my green giant KAW.
> But the pipes set off a lot of car alarms at 3;30 A.M. so it makes it even more enjoyable.
> Anyway, only half a day today and I get to go back home.




heehee hee (cheeky laugh) 

feeling better then mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> heehee hee (cheeky laugh)
> 
> feeling better then mr ed?


I feel O.K. Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel O.K. Thanks.




glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

half way through the shift, on 9 points and I only need to hit 12.5. days going well . hope nobody has had any bad luck


----------



## jaizei

7:30 and I'm already like 3 hours behind schedule


----------



## jaizei

Surprising since I have nothing planned today


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> 7:30 and I'm already like 3 hours behind schedule




woops! few expressos and you'll catch up in no time


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Surprising since I have nothing planned today




ah, even better


----------



## johnandjade

now I'm no health and safety expert... but this may just be a fire hazard??



it's funny as this place gets an expectation around every 2 weeks


----------



## johnandjade

only 45mins OT today, but i have already done 1/4 of Mondays work. stake and chips with pepper sauce for tea tonight . ha! take that Friday the 13th, you have been dominated!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I made it home without being run over.
In fact it was completely uneventful.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I made it home without being run over.
> In fact it was completely uneventful.




wayhey!! . that's what I'm expecting to happen to me!


----------



## johnandjade

I'll probably get caught off the cops with my beer on way home!


----------



## johnandjade

there is the argument of course, don't drink a beer on the way home! 

... but you wouldn't deprive a baby of its bottle now would you


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

ahhh, thats was a well erned and beautiful bud


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo! home unscathed, STAKE TIME


----------



## johnandjade

yassss!!! just had the guy from the shop stop me to do his car this weekend, I went in at £50 and he didn't blink... wee bitta the tartan spartans sales pitch and its now £70, told him I usually take £100  

just goes to show, we make our own luck. keep on staying positive and pushing forward friends, eyes on the prize


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, Friday the 13th... oooggaa boooggahh!
> 
> I slept superbly and up nice and early . some strange dreams, oasis re formed for a gig.. outside the train station here?!? it was great, the even had a magician! lol. having a cappuccino then it's see to the animals and off to work, need to kill it today! my wee bald head has been down all week not been on my game. fresh start today, have been playing catch up all week.


We all have our off days - with your positive and determined attitude you'll soon be back on form!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't even get rid of her cats.
> I hired a neighbor to take care of them for $250 a month.
> You know how much I LOVE cats....


Your Mum will be glad they are still there and they will be company for her - expensive - but money well spent.
You're very thoughtful Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Your Mum will be glad they are still there and they will be company for her - expensive - but money well spent.
> You're very thoughtful Ed.




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

brilliant ... even our resident pirate got a mention!


----------



## johnandjade

http://stv.tv/news/features/1353746-national-buckfast-day-the-day-the-bucksters-raise-a-toast/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Your Mum will be glad they are still there and they will be company for her - expensive - but money well spent.
> You're very thoughtful Ed.


Maybe I'll have that chiseled into my head stone


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. busy day ahead, working this morning then its up to my mums to put in a fence post ( it's needing replaced but they just want a quick fix ) then i have that job on  I'm going to be doing it outside the shop so it's great advertising 

hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. busy day ahead, working this morning then its up to my mums to put in a fence post ( it's needing replaced but they just want a quick fix ) then i have that job on  I'm going to be doing it outside the shop so it's great advertising
> 
> hope you all have a great weekend


Just have a cup of coffee or two .


----------



## JoesMum

Today I'm off to Bristol to collect the first half of son's stuff. He has his last exam next week and, because his house was unfurnished, he has a lot of stuff to get home. 

On the way back down the M4 we're calling in to see my cousin and her baby. Henry was born on my birthday in February


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just have a cup of coffee or two .




hey gramps . oh yes there will be a few today


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Today I'm off to Bristol to collect the first half of son's stuff. He has his last exam next week and, because his house was unfurnished, he has a lot of stuff to get home.
> 
> On the way back down the M4 we're calling in to see my cousin and her baby. Henry was born on my birthday in February




congratulations. a mothers work is never done! good luck to your son with his exams


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hey gramps . oh yes there will be a few today


Don't worry I just drank a Bud for you ! It was great !


----------



## johnandjade

jades off out for dinner tonight, the guy im doing this job for tonight also has a take away India restaurant wich is next to the shop..... see where im going with this


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't worry I just drank a Bud for you ! It was great !




good man . hope you used a staw


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good man . hope you used a staw


Nope ! Haven't had that many yet . But got to get up at 6 am . And work all night . But you have a great day !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope ! Haven't had that many yet . But got to get up at 6 am . And work all night . But you have a great day !




cheers pops . enjoy the buds and hope work is over quickly then it'll be beer time again.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> cheers pops . enjoy the buds and hope work is over quickly then it'll be beer time again.


It's never " beer time " It's Bud time !


----------



## spud's_mum

Good morning. 
Any plans for today?
I am siting with an unhappy Spud while he soaks. He was not too impressed when I pulled him out of his home.


----------



## spud's_mum

soaking frog moss for Spud


----------



## Lyn W

Good Saturday afternoon all!
I'm off shopping for a wedding outfit (to wear as a guest not the bride!!) 
I only have 2 weeks to sort it out !!!
I hate shopping so have been putting it off and always leave things to the last minute.
Best get cracking -see you all later.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today I'm off to Bristol to collect the first half of son's stuff. He has his last exam next week and, because his house was unfurnished, he has a lot of stuff to get home.
> 
> On the way back down the M4 we're calling in to see my cousin and her baby. Henry was born on my birthday in February


Have a safe trip!


----------



## johnandjade

work done, had to do all the driving for last few hrs as the forman had to go. thankfully no accidents lol. 

one post put in to set at mums for a quick fix


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good Saturday afternoon all!
> I'm off shopping for a wedding outfit (to wear as a guest not the bride!!)
> I only have 2 weeks to sort it out !!!
> I hate shopping so have been putting it off and always leave things to the last minute.
> Best get cracking -see you all later.




ooh la la ! good luck lyn


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> work done, had to do all the driving for last few hrs as the forman had to go. thankfully no accidents lol.
> 
> one post put in to set at mums for a quick fix
> View attachment 173481




a post on a post


----------



## johnandjade

street signs can be handy


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ............
> one post put in to set at mums for a quick fix
> View attachment 173481


I had to go back and find the pic - I missed the last post!


----------



## johnandjade

2130, finally done for the day. hows this for a tip from that job!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh! that was good! but the bud is better. around 5hrs spent on that car, done a fair bit of PR'ing as well . the guys brother wants his car tomorrow as well . will view it tomorrow and price but I think i'll alow myself some down time. 

overheard one couple talking.. 'thats what i want on my car, thats the stuff that protects the paint' 

... john boys right in there with the patter, £250 to get done at dealerships on new cars.. i do for around £150' 

'do you have a card?' 


this could be a great earner if it takes off


----------



## johnandjade

didn't get to many pics,


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

back on top and in the zone . have a great weekend folks \m/\m/


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, happy Sunday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, happy Sunday


I've had my Bud ! So goodnight now


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I've had my Bud ! So goodnight now




im just back in from doing the beer run


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.
For some reason, I'd like a beer, too.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> For some reason, I'd like a beer, too.



been working on the lawn? how are you sir?


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh Sunday , done the math... I've worked 66 hours in 6 days!! lol, ooohhh! freaky!! 




kicking back on the armadillo, went to drop in and view a job across the road, another £40 penciled in  have to view the other lad from the shops car tomorrow before work, around 0630 but that should be another £40. full on or not at all!! grrr (insert war face ). 


... apart from today, i'm not at all religious but I'm claiming the sabbath today. 

if you haven't seen I highly recommend


----------



## johnandjade

was doing karaoke the other night...


----------



## JoesMum

I'm just home from The Emirates Stadium where we watched Arsenal win while incredible news about Spurs filtered through from Newcastle. 

The Villa fans celebrated their shot on target like they'd won the match and entertained us with hilarious singing - they're a good bunch and it's a shame they're going down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> little minx that she is. how has the writing been going mr adam?


Splendid!!!!
At this rate I'll be finished in 9 years rather than my prediction of 10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a typical sight here...
> View attachment 170253
> 
> 
> you could say its our 3 main industries... pubs, bookies and chippys. its a sight on every street... us scots are all just products of our environment... fat alcoholic gamblers


My high street has 2 stationery shops, a few cafes and a DIY outfit at my end and at the other some banks, couple of telephone shops a boutique or two and a general store next to the bus stop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi everyone I'm just popping in for a quick "hello"
> 
> I haven't been on much and feel so out of the loop. Please tag me and let me know if there are any particular threads or forum happenings I should get caught up on
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. It feels a bit warmer in the cold dark room today, you guys better do something about the temperature in here!!!


They've not been keeping the temperature Down ?????????????????????
Shame!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed how are you?
> Oh yes Britain is full of imported US fast food outlets!


And ever increasingly here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Went through some changes,
> But I'm back
> I'm no longer married and I've moved.
> But we (me and the torts) are good


Glad you're happy. 
Changes are necessary sometimes to be able to move on with ones life. 
Love to the torts.
And don't forget I can have more than one wifey in Morocco. 
Take care, and sorry It took so long to reply, but i'm rarely on here now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, happy Sunday


Evening, John.
Happy Sunday, indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I've had my Bud ! So goodnight now


Night, Gramps.
i'm just starting on the whisky for the night.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Hello @Tidgy's Dad. Nice to see you. The armadillos have missed you, but John's been keeping them dusted


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> For some reason, I'd like a beer, too.


No, beer, here 
But plenty of whisky 
Hurrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Goodnight guys 
Hope your all okay.
I'm dreading school tomorrow as I will probably get a detention as I was meant to give my teacher a piece of homework on Friday but I completely forgot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm just home from The Emirates Stadium where we watched Arsenal win while incredible news about Spurs filtered through from Newcastle.
> 
> The Villa fans celebrated their shot on target like they'd won the match and entertained us with hilarious singing - they're a good bunch and it's a shame they're going down.


Spurs collapsed rather at the end after a commendable season.
i'm so happy for Leicester City, but as a Leeds fan myself there's not too much to take away from another mediocre season. 
I'm sorry about Villa, too, but they have been dreadful


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, beer, here
> But plenty of whisky
> Hurrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Adaaaaaaaam!!!! You're back!!!!! And so am I! To CDR. Got any armadillos for me to plop on? Tired!!! Very tired! And Adam, please go easy on the whiskey! Remember the time of a big headache which you were sharing with us here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello @Tidgy's Dad. Nice to see you. The armadillos have missed you, but John's been keeping them dusted


Evening; JoesMum!!!!! 
Just a brief visit whilst wifey's out shopperising. 
i miss the armadillos.
And the hedgehogs. 
And the one-legged pirate.
And you lovely lot.


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Hello @Tidgy's Dad. Nice to see you. The armadillos have missed you, but John's been keeping them dusted


Hey JoesMum!


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> Goodnight guys
> Hope your all okay.
> I'm dreading school tomorrow as I will probably get a detention as I was meant to give my teacher a piece of homework on Friday but I completely forgot!


Hey Spud's Mum! Hope your school stuff works out tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Goodnight guys
> Hope your all okay.
> I'm dreading school tomorrow as I will probably get a detention as I was meant to give my teacher a piece of homework on Friday but I completely forgot!


Oh dear


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Goodnight guys
> Hope your all okay.
> I'm dreading school tomorrow as I will probably get a detention as I was meant to give my teacher a piece of homework on Friday but I completely forgot!


Night, Spud's Mum. 
Tell your teacher "The tortoise/gerbils/dog ate it"
Never fails.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> was doing karaoke the other night...


Hey John! And Jade


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> For some reason, I'd like a beer, too.


Hey Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adaaaaaaaam!!!! You're back!!!!! And so am I! To CDR. Got any armadillos for me to plop on? Tired!!! Very tired! And Adam, please go easy on the whiskey! Remember the time of a big headache which you were sharing with us here?


Yuuuupppp!!!!!!!!!!
But I'll be good(ish). 
The armadillos are all ready and dusted, so i'm told, So grab one and put your feet up for a mo.


----------



## spud's_mum

Saw these restaurants while I was out and found them funny. @JoesMum you never told me that Joe has a restaurant!

and Spud happens to have one too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adaaaaaaaam!!!! You're back!!!!! And so am I! To CDR. Got any armadillos for me to plop on? Tired!!! Very tired! And Adam, please go easy on the whiskey! Remember the time of a big headache which you were sharing with us here?


Nice to see you (so to speak), too, Ewa!!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Spud's Mum.
> Tell your teacher "The tortoise/gerbils/dog ate it"
> Never fails.


I'll take a few pics of the gerbils chewing it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Saw these restaurants while I was out and found them funny. @JoesMum you never told me that Joe has a restaurant!
> View attachment 173638
> and Spud happens to have one too!
> View attachment 173639


Ummmmm.................
I must open a branch of "Tidgy Chicken" here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'll take a few pics of the gerbils chewing it


it's a plan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to see you (so to speak), too, Ewa!!!!!!


Nice to see you are around Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice to see you are around Adam.


Hi, Gillian!!!
Hi, Oli!!!!!
Nice to see you, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, beer, here
> But plenty of whisky
> Hurrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't like the taste of whisky. Never have. And I'm only good for maybe 8 to 12 beers a year.
I'm a cheap date.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If we ever meet, I'll have a shot.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Hello @Tidgy's Dad. Nice to see you. The armadillos have missed you, but John's been keeping them dusted


I don't know about dusted but I think he's keeping them in beer !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!!!!
> At this rate I'll be finished in 9 years rather than my prediction of 10.




wayhey!!! leaves time for a novelette 

good to hear from you sir!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! sorry I missed you guys yesterday. hope everyone had a great weekend and you are all re charged and ready for the week ahead. up nice and early, cuppa tea then across to shop to view a job before work. have to leave work early today as have a doc appointment to review meds, should be an easy Monday as i have already done a car for today so i'm off to a flyer. lets go kick some butt!!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, another £40'er lined up , it's normally £60 . good start to the week  eyes on the prize


----------



## johnandjade

gimme gimme gimme tidgys fried chicken


----------



## johnandjade

to the Golden Arches for breakfast


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I still have gotten only one eye open. It sounds far too cheerful in here.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I still have gotten only one eye open. It sounds far too cheerful in here.




good morning mr ed. how was your weekend? setting of some more car alarms on the way to work this morning?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No. I Drove my silent, boring truck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good Saturday afternoon all!
> I'm off shopping for a wedding outfit (to wear as a guest not the bride!!)
> I only have 2 weeks to sort it out !!!
> I hate shopping so have been putting it off and always leave things to the last minute.
> Best get cracking -see you all later.


You know, Lyn.
Folks at weddings have a LOT of cameras. They take lots of pictires. Maybe there would be a few taken of you....And maybe just one of those could wind up here?
Too much pressure?
Sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just settled on next Thursday and Friday for my next 1,000 mile drive to Georgia.
This time, folks from the nursing home, my mother and myself are going to mom's house to evaluate it for her eventual return.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A lot will need to be modified.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. I Drove my silent, boring truck.




did you sound the horn?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just settled on next Thursday and Friday for my next 1,000 mile drive to Georgia.
> This time, folks from the nursing home, my mother and myself are going to mom's house to evaluate it for her eventual return.



that's fantastic news, fingers crossed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> did you sound the horn?


I haven't gotten around to putting in more air.


----------



## Pearly

As long as you're being "good(ish)"


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't gotten around to putting in more air.




you'll need a compressor to run that bad boy!


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> As long as you're being "good(ish)"


That was to Adam, not sure what I did here! Sorry


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just settled on next Thursday and Friday for my next 1,000 mile drive to Georgia.
> This time, folks from the nursing home, my mother and myself are going to mom's house to evaluate it for her eventual return.


Wishing you guys lots of luck with that transition.


----------



## Pearly

And good/overcast/humid TEXAS Monday morning to All of the residents and visitors of our CDR


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> And good/overcast/humid TEXAS Monday morning to All of the residents and visitors of our CDR




how are you ma'am? just gone 1640 here, nearly home time


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> how are you ma'am? just gone 1640 here, nearly home time


 good for you John! 
I love how you use military time doing ok here! Trying to get all my plants put into the tortoise garden but it's been raining! Which is great! Our Lake Travis is full again, and all the other rivers and lakes have recovered from theyears of drought. I guess, I'm gonna have to get off my iphone and get moving. So much to do!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> good for you John!
> I love how you use military time doing ok here! Trying to get all my plants put into the tortoise garden but it's been raining! Which is great! Our Lake Travis is full again, and all the other rivers and lakes have recovered from theyears of drought. I guess, I'm gonna have to get off my iphone and get moving. So much to do!!!!




wayhey. on the other side, we have had no rain and some rare sunshine here  hope you manage to get some of the gardening done, sounds like perfect timing for it. hope you have a good day


----------



## johnandjade

working day all done, got a homer lined up for Wednesday as well. my mate who works in an auto body shop is going to help me then up to ours after for dinner. 

at the docs now then off home for tea.. pie, chips and beans all in it's been good Monday!


----------



## johnandjade

doc really wants me to have more surgery untill then more pain killers. I have to stay on the happy pills for another few months as well :/. thank goodness health care is free here! 

i've also to find a hobby and have some more down time... i asked if the pub counts


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 173543
> 
> 
> 
> back on top and in the zone . have a great weekend folks \m/\m/


Great job John!
Good move working in a public place to drum up custom.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Lyn W

You should have just torn a corner off a sheet of paper and said,
'Well, you asked for piece of homework so here it is!'
That would have earned you extra marks for initiative in my class!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone just a quick visit - been a busy report writing weekend again so not had time to pop in .
Hope you are all well and that you all have a great week, but I expect I'll catch up with you in the next day or so.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> That was to Adam, not sure what I did here! Sorry


I understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

'Tis Yellow Turtle's Birthday today, i believe.
So much loving and happiness from the Cold Dark Room to Delaney!!!
HAPPPPPPYYYYYYYY BIRRRRRRRRRRRTHHHHHHHHDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have some cheese to celebrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Yellow Turtle01 
please see above; my lovely.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Tis Yellow Turtle's Birthday today, i believe.
> So much loving and happiness from the Cold Dark Room to Delaney!!!
> HAPPPPPPYYYYYYYY BIRRRRRRRRRRRTHHHHHHHHDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have some cheese to celebrate.



I was gonna say it's tomorrow, but I suppose it's the same thing since you're in the future.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Yellow Turtle01
> please see above; my lovely.


I've been trying to say Hello to Del.
She seems to be absent


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning fellow Bud drinker !


----------



## Pearly

Busy busy day! No gardening, my babies' garden is 1/2-a** enclosed but still fighting fire ants and weeds. Seems that as soon as I pull all that darn nutsedge grass or whatever that is, with all the rain we have lately, more pops up. I love that rain! We need it! But for goodness sake, I need to put all those nice organic plants I've been so ever carefully buying or starting myself- planted in the ground! Frustrated... just a little Other than that, school year's coming to an end. Lots going on there. I'm looking for some sort of a paying job... Not been easy due to my family schedule demand, but... I know it'll all work out in the end. It always does. Wishing you guys a wonderful, peaceful, sweet/dreamy night. And those of you who are about to start a new day: have a good one


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning fellow Bud drinker !


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Busy busy day! No gardening, my babies' garden is 1/2-a** enclosed but still fighting fire ants and weeds. Seems that as soon as I pull all that darn nutsedge grass or whatever that is, with all the rain we have lately, more pops up. I love that rain! We need it! But for goodness sake, I need to put all those nice organic plants I've been so ever carefully buying or starting myself- planted in the ground! Frustrated... just a little Other than that, school year's coming to an end. Lots going on there. I'm looking for some sort of a paying job... Not been easy due to my family schedule demand, but... I know it'll all work out in the end. It always does. Wishing you guys a wonderful, peaceful, sweet/dreamy night. And those of you who are about to start a new day: have a good one



sounds like you have earned a good nights sleep! besky ants!


----------



## johnandjade

not many miles left on the boots!



hopefully they hold out till pay day!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


>


Ooh. Haven't listed to that in a while. That was our first ever CD back in the 1980s !

Good morning to you John and everyone else. 

The sun is out and it's looking like a good day


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. Haven't listed to that in a while. That was our first ever CD back in the 1980s !
> 
> Good morning to you John and everyone else.
> 
> The sun is out and it's looking like a good day




morning mum . we are due rain booo . my first CD was michale jackson history! much planned for today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum . we are due rain booo . my first CD was michale jackson history! much planned for today?


The lawn needs cutting and I have a lot of paperwork. 

Joe has been out basking since 7.30am which doesn't bode well for cutting the lawn!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The lawn needs cutting and I have a lot of paperwork.
> 
> Joe has been out basking since 7.30am which doesn't bode well for cutting the lawn!




THIS IS MY GARDEN!!! lol. nasty paperwork


----------



## johnandjade

only 5hrs till freedom


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I slept in this morning and rode the Honda to work.
I just found out that there will be severe thunderstorms this afternoon.
Time to get wet again.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> only 5hrs till freedom


Freedom from what ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I slept in this morning and rode the Honda to work.
> I just found out that there will be severe thunderstorms this afternoon.
> Time to get wet again.


Oh come on you can just part the rain ! Your a tort owner .


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I slept in this morning and rode the Honda to work.
> I just found out that there will be severe thunderstorms this afternoon.
> Time to get wet again.




woopsee!! bet a few speed limits were ever so slightly bent


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Freedom from what ?




work. lookin like might need to work OT now


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> work. lookin like might need to work OT now


Freedom from or freedom to work and make money ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Freedom from or freedom to work and make money ?



from, night off tonight. jade is away out to darts so i get the tv all to myself


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> from, night off tonight. jade is away out to darts so i get the tv all to myself


And a Bud ? I hope !


----------



## Momof4

@johnandjade or anyone else that can help.
How would you get ink pen Mark out of the headliner of a car?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> @johnandjade or anyone else that can help.
> How would you get ink pen Mark out of the headliner of a car?


Hair spray and dry carpet cleaner would probably work .


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> @johnandjade or anyone else that can help.
> How would you get ink pen Mark out of the headliner of a car?




you have to be careful as the glue that holds it up is quite thin.. any plane old cleaner should do, just work in solution and aggitate with a toothbrush or nail brush. i also have a solvent based cleaner i use on tougher stains, perhaps vodka or even gasoline believe it or not may work but there is the danger of colour fade. good luck and let us know how you get on and what worked for you . i love trying out new methods


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And a Bud ? I hope !




domestic beer tonight :/. tennents


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hair spray and dry carpet cleaner would probably work .



Thank you!! I'll try hairspray.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> you have to be careful as the glue that holds it up is quite thin.. any plane old cleaner should do, just work in solution and aggitate with a toothbrush or nail brush. i also have a solvent based cleaner i use on tougher stains, perhaps vodka or even gasoline believe it or not may work but there is the danger of colour fade. good luck and let us know how you get on and what worked for you . i love trying out new methods



Drank my vodka and don't want to try gasoline


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Drank my vodka and don't want to try gasoline


Sounds more like a Scottish mix drink !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> domestic beer tonight :/. tennents


Shame on you s h a m e !


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Drank my vodka and don't want to try gasoline




quite right


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sounds more like a Scottish mix drink !




needs a dash of irn bru


----------



## johnandjade

well 2hrs later than planned but it's finally beer time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> well 2hrs later than planned but it's finally beer time


Bud or a bartenders rinse water ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Bud or a bartenders rinse water ?




might be some change in the backpack... fingers crossed or dishwater it is


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> @johnandjade or anyone else that can help.
> How would you get ink pen Mark out of the headliner of a car?




...tip ex correction fluid


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> might be some change in the backpack... fingers crossed or dishwater it is


You got to stop buying thoughts 4 pks and go straight to the 30 pks like I do !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You got to stop buying thoughts 4 pks and go straight to the 30 pks like I do !




i can only get 18's here, i can always get 2 . I usually stock up on pay day... trouble is its all gone by Monday


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Bud or a bartenders rinse water ?




wayhey! road beer


----------



## johnandjade

the beer gods must have been smiling gramps, just enough shrapnel in the bag for one


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> the beer gods must have been smiling gramps, just enough shrapnel in the bag for one


As much as you and I buy they should have given that to you as a free sample ! ( show them this ) you may get that free sample !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

PS 
Now go to Yvonne G. And remind her to drink water ! Sorry beer God !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> As much as you and I buy they should have given that to you as a free sample ! ( show them this ) you may get that free sample !




we should have shares in the company!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> PS
> Now go to Yvonne G. And remind her to drink water ! Sorry beer God !




pass on my best wishes


----------



## johnandjade

finally home. got a call for another job there as well, thats 5 i have lined up


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> @johnandjade or anyone else that can help.
> How would you get ink pen Mark out of the headliner of a car?


Baby wipes or nail varnish remover?


----------



## johnandjade

pizza with hotdogs in the crust!!!! it's amazing , and I even used the oven!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> @johnandjade or anyone else that can help.
> How would you get ink pen Mark out of the headliner of a car?


Isopropyl alcohol and a soft cloth.
But I'd do a test wipe in an inconspicuous area in case the headliner itself is dyed.
I used spray carburetor cleaner for marks, smears, dirty hand prints, etc. But I'm not recommending that because you may not want the inside of your car to smell like an auto repair shop.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> from, night off tonight. jade is away out to darts so i get the tv all to myself


JoesDad is working away, so I have control of the remote too for one night only. It's a shame there's not much on that I want to watch.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad is working away, so I have control of the remote too for one night only. It's a shame there's not much on that I want to watch.




yeah, typical isn't it . i went and picked a dvd, limitless. good film


----------



## Lyn W

Final of Marcella tonight - that's been good, so will see you later!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room. back to dull wet weather here, booo .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room. back to dull wet weather here, booo .


It will all look better after coffee !


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room. back to dull wet weather here, booo .


We have the dull; the wet isn't far off by the look of it. 

Good morning in any case. I have another day of paperwork to look forward to.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey! road beer
> View attachment 173833


The computer age is great ! I just told my wife I have a beer drinking buddy in Scotland ! Only in 2016 !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It will all look better after coffee !




I jumped ship and had a cup of tea this morning... a fatal mistake. think i'll go into the showroom when i get to work, see if I can't find me an expresso


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We have the dull; the wet isn't far off by the look of it.
> 
> Good morning in any case. I have another day of paperwork to look forward to.




just toss it all in the recycling and have the day off


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The computer age is great ! I just told my wife I have a beer drinking buddy in Scotland ! Only in 2016 !




hear hear


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

expressoed up


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> expressoed up


It takes 2 to wake up !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It takes 2 to wake up !




I usually have a double, the machine in the showroom ran out of water so i only had one


----------



## johnandjade

home time weather is against me this week, had to put tonights job off . on the plus side jades making lasagna for tea


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

An interesting video of chelonian conservation. Pelf, the woman heading this up, was one of the attendees of the conservation program I ran for 11 years while living on the east coast. That program I shared in one of the B-TFO posts http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/chelonian-history-iv.76245/ .

One of my needs is to feel like I am contributing to wildlife conservation. To me it's only wildlife if it's in the wild.


----------



## johnandjade

here it comes


----------



## johnandjade

Will said:


> An interesting video of chelonian conservation. Pelf, the woman heading this up, was one of the attendees of the conservation program I ran for 11 years while living on the east coast. That program I shared in one of the B-TFO posts http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/chelonian-history-iv.76245/ .
> 
> One of my needs is to feel like I am contributing to wildlife conservation. To me it's only wildlife if it's in the wild.




very well said and keep up the good work


----------



## Momof4

I did it! I used a baby wipe and hair spray. 
It was bugging me for months!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I did it! I used a baby wipe and hair spray.
> It was bugging me for months!
> View attachment 173976
> 
> View attachment 173977




wayhey !! i'll need to pinch some of jades hairspray to add to the kit bag.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning fellow cold dark roomers another dreich looking morning here. wee hamish says hello


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning fellow cold dark roomers another dreich looking morning here. wee hamish says hello
> View attachment 174012


Dreich down here too. 

Good morning to you


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Dreich down here too.
> 
> Good morning to you




that's our summer over I guess 
how are we today mum? more paperwork today?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> that's our summer over I guess
> how are we today mum? more paperwork today?


More Bud today !


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> that's our summer over I guess
> how are we today mum? more paperwork today?


Summer does seem to have finished 

Yes, more paperwork culminating in a meeting this evening. Tomorrow I get a break from it


----------



## johnandjade

not fully woke up yet, much needed noise


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> More Bud today !




a day without bud is like a broken pencil.....


pointless


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Summer does seem to have finished
> 
> Yes, more paperwork culminating in a meeting this evening. Tomorrow I get a break from it




a very welcomed and much needed break i'm sure! day off tomorrow?


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I did it! I used a baby wipe and hair spray.
> It was bugging me for months!
> View attachment 173976
> 
> View attachment 173977





my turn, first car if the day lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I've got something odd going on. I feel very weak and for three days now, My pulse in between 175 and 189 pbm.
It was the highest this morning when I woke up. Not that I slept very well.
I've had no caffeine, but things with my mother could be affecting this.
I have NO sick time remaining and if the doctor sends me to the hospital, I'll have about another $325 a day less in my paycheck.
However, I really do need to call my doctor. It's about 4:45 and they open at 9:00. An eternity.
So, if I'm not around for a while. That would be why.


----------



## johnandjade

all gone



i use this stuff on a toothbrush


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got something odd going on. I feel very weak and for three days now, My pulse in between 175 and 189 pbm.
> It was the highest this morning when I woke up. Not that I slept very well.
> I've had no caffeine, but things with my mother could be affecting this.
> I have NO sick time remaining and if the doctor sends me to the hospital, I'll have about another $325 a day less in my paycheck.
> However, I really do need to call my doctor. It's about 4:45 and they open at 9:00. An eternity.
> So, if I'm not around for a while. That would be why.




wow thats high, I would definitely see a doc, if not then head to A+E. hopefully it's nothing serious but please get checked out ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wow thats high, I would definitely see a doc, if not then head to A+E. hopefully it's nothing serious but please get checked out ed.


I am. It's pretty scary. There is also a strange cough that started last night.
I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a very welcomed and much needed break i'm sure! day off tomorrow?


Yes  Although it's destined to be spent putting stuff we need to get rid of on eBay!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am. It's pretty scary. There is also a strange cough that started last night.
> I can barely keep my eyes open.


Sorry to hear you're so unwell  I hope you can seen quickly


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am. It's pretty scary. There is also a strange cough that started last night.
> I can barely keep my eyes open.




doesn't sound nice at all ed . really hope you are ok


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yes  Although it's destined to be spent putting stuff we need to get rid of on eBay!




its gotta beat paperwork hands down though?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> its gotta beat paperwork hands down though?


Yes.  There's also the ironing... that's worse than paperwork though :/


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am. It's pretty scary. There is also a strange cough that started last night.
> I can barely keep my eyes open.


Ed, I hope you are in ER taking care of this. 300bucks is a lot but it's only money but money has no meaning if we are unwell.


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Yes.  There's also the ironing... that's worse than paperwork though :/


I love to iron clothes! Wish I could do it not feeling rushed all the time


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> I love to iron clothes! Wish I could do it not feeling rushed all the time


* wonders how much it would cost to ship to Pearly *


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Ed, I hope you are in ER taking care of this. 300bucks is a lot but it's only money but money has no meaning if we are unwell.


I'm at work.
I've burned up all of my sick and vacation time traveling to take care of my mother.
If the doctor says go to the ER I will. And I can drive.


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Ed, I hope you are in ER taking care of this. 300bucks is a lot but it's only money but money has no meaning if we are unwell.


That is where we are fortunate in the UK. Our National Health Service means we don't think twice about going to ER (or A&E as we call it) if there's a problem - it's free. Well, we pay taxes for it, but the treatment is free.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yes.  There's also the ironing... that's worse than paperwork though :/




the only time I iron ( well jade ) is for the suit and tie.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at work.
> I've burned up all of my sick and vacation time traveling to take care of my mother.
> If the doctor says go to the ER I will. And I can drive.



please be careful, if you really must be in work I'd stay in the office, try not to do anything that will raise your BPM any more or you heart will pop


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That is where we are fortunate in the UK. Our National Health Service means we don't think twice about going to ER (or A&E as we call it) if there's a problem - it's free. Well, we pay taxes for it, but the treatment is free.




not to mention prescriptions! just as well, i'm on 18pills a day :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
University Medical Center. 
Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
Wish me luck.
Please keep in touch through Email.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.
> Please keep in touch through Email.


Oh heck. Fingers crossed for you @ZEROPILOT. Get well soon!


----------



## Pearly

Hey guys, does anyone have Ed's cell ph#? He has poor signal at that hospital so email is failing but would feel better staying in touch. Please pm me if you have it


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.
> Please keep in touch through Email.




jesus


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have Ed's cell ph#? He has poor signal at that hospital so email is failing but would feel better staying in touch. Please pm me if you have it




only email sorry


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got something odd going on. I feel very weak and for three days now, My pulse in between 175 and 189 pbm.
> It was the highest this morning when I woke up. Not that I slept very well.
> I've had no caffeine, but things with my mother could be affecting this.
> I have NO sick time remaining and if the doctor sends me to the hospital, I'll have about another $325 a day less in my paycheck.
> However, I really do need to call my doctor. It's about 4:45 and they open at 9:00. An eternity.
> So, if I'm not around for a while. That would be why.




Take care of yourself first! Don't worry about the money! Everything always works out in the end.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.
> Please keep in touch through Email.




Hugs to you Ed!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.
> Please keep in touch through Email.



@Yvonne G


----------



## Anyfoot

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.
> Please keep in touch through Email.


 OMG Ed, I didn't even know you were Ill, wondered why you wasn't about as much. 
Take care my friend. Let us know what's happening.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.


----------



## Pearly

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.


Hi Gillian! Love that color. Read CDR thread going back to get caught up on Ed (Zeropilot)


----------



## johnandjade

i have emailed ed, if anyone hears anything please let me know. poor guy


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i have emailed ed, if anyone hears anything please let me know. poor guy


I have too and am hoping he'll answer. What is wrong with him?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I have too and am hoping he'll answer. What is wrong with him?




his BPM was sky high, he got taken in an ambulance


----------



## johnandjade

some happier news... our degus have had a pup!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> some happier news... our degus have had a pup!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got something odd going on. I feel very weak and for three days now, My pulse in between 175 and 189 pbm.
> It was the highest this morning when I woke up. Not that I slept very well.
> I've had no caffeine, but things with my mother could be affecting this.
> I have NO sick time remaining and if the doctor sends me to the hospital, I'll have about another $325 a day less in my paycheck.
> However, I really do need to call my doctor. It's about 4:45 and they open at 9:00. An eternity.
> So, if I'm not around for a while. That would be why.


Wishes to get well *SOON*, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got something odd going on. I feel very weak and for three days now, My pulse in between 175 and 189 pbm.
> It was the highest this morning when I woke up. Not that I slept very well.
> I've had no caffeine, but things with my mother could be affecting this.
> I have NO sick time remaining and if the doctor sends me to the hospital, I'll have about another $325 a day less in my paycheck.
> However, I really do need to call my doctor. It's about 4:45 and they open at 9:00. An eternity.
> So, if I'm not around for a while. That would be why.


Hope its nothing serous Ed and that you are soon feeling much better.
Stress can do strange things to us.
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> * wonders how much it would cost to ship to Pearly *


...........let me know if you find out!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some happier news... our degus have had a pup!


Congrats to you and the proud parents!
Do you have to remove the dad in case he eats the baby? Some animals have to be separated.


----------



## Lyn W

Anyone any news about Ed?
I have emailed him and told him not to worry about getting back to everyone but hopefully he will be able to get in touch with one of us. If so please could you let the rest of us know how he is. Thanks very much.
Hope everyone else is OK - still up to my eyes with reports but popping in when I can to try to keep up with you.


----------



## Pearly

Hey ya'll, got text from Ed, they have brought his heart rate down with meds, he's feeling much better, just very sleepy. They have admitted him to the hospital bed and maybe able to discharge tomorrow am. If anyone wants to text him send me pm, I have his permission to share his personal cell # with friends. Thank you all who have been praying, sending Ed positive thoughts/wishes. See, it works!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.
> Please keep in touch through Email.






Hang in there, Ed! We're all praying for you and hoping you are alright. We care, buddy. We really do.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Hey ya'll, got text from Ed, they have brought his heart rate down with meds, he's feeling much better, just very sleepy. They have admitted him to the hospital bed and maybe able to discharge tomorrow am. If anyone wants to text him send me pm, I have his permission to share his personal cell # with friends. Thank you all who have been praying, sending Ed positive thoughts/wishes. See, it works!!!!


Thanks soooooo much for keeping us posted!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.

Any news from Ed? Hope to hear he is now better.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Congrats to you and the proud parents!
> Do you have to remove the dad in case he eats the baby? Some animals have to be separated.




they apparently make great parents  , but yes we have isolated him as females are highly fertile just after giving birth... also if baby is a girl she can conceive too :O. we will sex the pup and then figure out who's going to the vet for 'the procedure'


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hey ya'll, got text from Ed, they have brought his heart rate down with meds, he's feeling much better, just very sleepy. They have admitted him to the hospital bed and maybe able to discharge tomorrow am. If anyone wants to text him send me pm, I have his permission to share his personal cell # with friends. Thank you all who have been praying, sending Ed positive thoughts/wishes. See, it works!!!!




poor guy has been dealing with so much recently. thank you for keeping us informed


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, glad to hear mr ed is doing ok .


----------



## Gillian M

If nothing goes right, go left!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. 

No paperwork today. YAY!!!!!! 

I have also found sufficient excuses reasons not to do the ironing today. YAY!!!!!!

Instead I shall be preparing for fetching my youngest home from university tomorrow. His birthday was a couple of weeks ago in the middle of his exams, so he wasn't able to celebrate much. I have a belated birthday dinner to prepare


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> If nothing goes right, go left!




how are you miss gillian?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning.
> 
> No paperwork today. YAY!!!!!!
> 
> I have also found sufficient excuses reasons not to do the ironing today. YAY!!!!!!
> 
> Instead I shall be preparing for fetching my youngest home from university tomorrow. His birthday was a couple of weeks ago in the middle of his exams, so he wasn't able to celebrate much. I have a belated birthday dinner to prepare




wayhey!!


----------



## johnandjade

wee bitta biffy


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> some happier news... our degus have had a pup!


Awwww!!! Congratulations, Papa!!!


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> * wonders how much it would cost to ship to Pearly *


Hahah! Very funny! Very!!!


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> ...........let me know if you find out!!


What? You too???!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ...........let me know if you find out!!


Bulk shipping is cheaper, isn't it?! Anyone else?


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> they apparently make great parents  , but yes we have isolated him as females are highly fertile just after giving birth... also if baby is a girl she can conceive too :O. we will sex the pup and then figure out who's going to the vet for 'the procedure'


Awww... So no more bambinoes??? I was going to ask if you could FedEx a little couple to me for my twins. I think they are getting there readiness-wise for owning a pet


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Awwww!!! Congratulations, Papa!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Awww... So no more bambinoes??? I was going to ask if you could FedEx a little couple to me for my twins. I think they are getting there readiness-wise for owning a pet




mummy popped yesterday afternoon, and no sign of anymore.. mum has been out running in the wheel so I guess no more to come.


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Bulk shipping is cheaper, isn't it?! Anyone else?


Again! Very funny, Ms Sharp Tongue


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> mummy popped yesterday afternoon, and no sign of anymore.. mum has been out running in the wheel so I guess no more to come.


Are they gerbils? Or similar?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how are you miss gillian?


Am so-so, how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning.
> 
> No paperwork today. YAY!!!!!!
> 
> I have also found sufficient excuses reasons not to do the ironing today. YAY!!!!!!
> 
> Instead I shall be preparing for fetching my youngest home from university tomorrow. His birthday was a couple of weeks ago in the middle of his exams, so he wasn't able to celebrate much. I have a belated birthday dinner to prepare


Good morning. And 






to your son.


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> Are they gerbils? Or similar?


Good morning. Any news from Ed? Hope he is now better.
Appreciate an answer. Thank you.


----------



## Pearly

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. Any news from Ed? Hope he is now better.
> Appreciate an answer. Thank you.


I haven't heard from him since that last text. He said he was very sleepy. They probably loaded him up with all kinds of cardiac drips some of which can be very sedating. I told him not to fight it and just try to go with it. His body will heal faster if he sleeps more. Sleep has some magic powers when it comes to healing. I'll text him in couple of hrs around the time he maybe awake for LAB works. If any of you guys, Ed's friends wish to contact him directly via text message, pls pm me if you need his personal cell ph#. I don't have it handy now but I will in the morning. Man, I'm getting really tired! It's 02:40 over here! I need to get at least little nap before the morning routine with kids starts. Nite-nite


----------



## Gillian M

Hi ladies and gentlemen. Want to laugh?


In a marathon race what does the winning runner lose?
His/her breath!


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> I haven't heard from him since that last text. He said he was very sleepy. They probably loaded him up with all kinds of cardiac drips some of which can be very sedating. I told him not to fight it and just try to go with it. His body will heal faster if he sleeps more. Sleep has some magic powers when it comes to healing. I'll text him in couple of hrs around the time he maybe awake for LAB works. If any of you guys, Ed's friends wish to contact him directly via text message, pls pm me if you need his personal cell ph#. I don't have it handy now but I will in the morning. Man, I'm getting really tired! It's 02:40 over here! I need to get at least little nap before the morning routine with kids starts. Nite-nite


Thanks v much your answer. By the way, I did send you a PM, but got no answer.

Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Are they gerbils? Or similar?




degus, very similar. my knowledge is limited but they are actually mammals. they are great pets, very active and intelligent . a few good videos on YouTube about them


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am so-so, how are you?




happy about our new arrival, but worried about ed :/. I guess I'm medium lol


----------



## johnandjade

1545... freedom of to get jade then to pets at home for some freebies 


anyone got any news on mr ed?


----------



## johnandjade

no work till Monday . had to put off a job until next weekend due to weather  , the woman was ok with it so i'll do a bit more for her as a good will jester. 

it's going to be a weekend on the armadillo i think


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> happy about our new arrival, but worried about ed :/. I guess I'm medium lol


I guess we are all worried about Ed. Let's just hope he gets well SOON.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I guess we are all worried about Ed. Let's just hope he gets well SOON.



he'll be needing a holiday as well!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> he'll be needing a holiday as well!


Yep, he definitely will.


----------



## johnandjade

the cage I'm going to try get for free is selling at £270, fingers crossed! if they won't then i'll go for store credit. oh, and then there's going to be vet bills! 

we wanted a baby degu and would be 'getting one fixed' anyway so anything is a bonus


----------



## johnandjade

free stuff


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Lyn W

Thanks for letting us know Pearly.

So pleased to hear that Ed is feeling better thanks to the meds.
He has had a lot on his plate recently and needs to start putting himself first for a while, although I know he will be worried about his Mum and getting her back into her home. But if he doesn't look after himself he won't be able to take care if her.

I'll wait until he's home before contacting him again but give him my best wishes for a very speedy recovery.
and tell him to take it easy and not chase the nurses!


----------



## Lyn W

Forgot to say Hi to everyone else.
Hope you have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend!!
Only one more week to half term!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for letting us know Pearly.
> 
> So pleased to hear that Ed is feeling better thanks to the meds.
> He has had a lot on his plate recently and needs to start putting himself first for a while, although I know he will be worried about his Mum and getting her back into her home. But if he doesn't look after himself he won't be able to take care if her.
> 
> I'll wait until he's home before contacting him again but give him my best wishes for a very speedy recovery.
> and tell him to take it easy and not chase the nurses!




to true miss womblyn


----------



## Pearly

Hey guys, ED'S HOME!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hey guys, ED'S HOME!!!!




brilliant


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
I'm home and on meds.
Apparently stress from my mother's situation was to blame.
It was not a heart attack. The admitting doctor claimed that it was.
Luckily, three days of a pulse of 178 to 194 did no permanent damage, but I still feel like I just ran a few marathons back to back. Very tired and sore in general, yet there never was any real pain.
Hopefully the new meds will keep this in check, because there is still a mountain of crap to overcome with my mother's home, 
health and insurance, finances.
I've got untill Wednesday to rest and I head back up to Georgia on Thursday morning.
I honestly thought I was stronger than this.
It's humbling.
So, in short, I'm o.k.
Thanks so much for the concern.
Ed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm home and on meds.
> Apparently stress from my mother's situation was to blame.
> It was not a heart attack. The admitting doctor claimed that it was.
> Luckily, three days of a pulse of 178 to 194 did no permanent damage, but I still feel like I just ran a few marathons back to back. Very tired and sore in general, yet there never was any real pain.
> Hopefully the new meds will keep this in check, because there is still a mountain of crap to overcome with my mother's home,
> health and insurance, finances.
> I've got untill Wednesday to rest and I head back up to Georgia on Thursday morning.
> I honestly thought I was stronger than this.
> It's humbling.
> So, in short, I'm o.k.
> Thanks so much for the concern.
> Ed




glad to hear your home and no permanent damage. hopefully a few days rest will make a big difference.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear your home and no permanent damage. hopefully a few days rest will make a big difference.


I agree... and don't try to do too much too soon. Follow the instructions of the doctors! We're watching 

Seriously though, it's a huge relief to know that you're on the mend


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I agree... and don't try to do too much too soon. Follow the instructions of the doctors! We're watching
> 
> Seriously though, it's a huge relief to know that you're on the mend




hear hear! we all need some down time, even superman had kryptonite.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! glad to hear mr ed is home and doing well . hope everyone is safe and well, love to all.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm home and on meds.
> Apparently stress from my mother's situation was to blame.
> It was not a heart attack. The admitting doctor claimed that it was.
> Luckily, three days of a pulse of 178 to 194 did no permanent damage, but I still feel like I just ran a few marathons back to back. Very tired and sore in general, yet there never was any real pain.
> Hopefully the new meds will keep this in check, because there is still a mountain of crap to overcome with my mother's home,
> health and insurance, finances.
> I've got untill Wednesday to rest and I head back up to Georgia on Thursday morning.
> I honestly thought I was stronger than this.
> It's humbling.
> So, in short, I'm o.k.
> Thanks so much for the concern.
> Ed


Hello Ed. So, so glad to have just read that you're back home and better. Please, please


----------



## johnandjade

todays task is to make the degu nursery section properly pup proof. we have a wire play pen that i can use, though need cable ties to hold in place... i asked a mechanic at work for some yesterday but i never seen him before i left  

... just opened my work bag



wayhey. that's a few favours hes done me, i'll offer to clean his car


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm home and on meds.
> Apparently stress from my mother's situation was to blame.
> It was not a heart attack. The admitting doctor claimed that it was.
> Luckily, three days of a pulse of 178 to 194 did no permanent damage, but I still feel like I just ran a few marathons back to back. Very tired and sore in general, yet there never was any real pain.
> Hopefully the new meds will keep this in check, because there is still a mountain of crap to overcome with my mother's home,
> health and insurance, finances.
> I've got untill Wednesday to rest and I head back up to Georgia on Thursday morning.
> I honestly thought I was stronger than this.
> It's humbling.
> So, in short, I'm o.k.
> Thanks so much for the concern.
> Ed


Great news to start a Saturday with!!!
Welcome home Ed so pleased you are feeling better and home - you gave us all a scare.
So now you must heed the warnings and take it as easy as possible to get that blood pressure and pulse back on an even keel.
Your mum is in safe hands until you are up to sorting things out again.
Listen to your body and the docs (and us of course!!)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all A very wet start to Saturday for us in Wales! No outside time for Lola today!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all A very wet start to Saturday for us in Wales! No outside time for Lola today!




good morning ma'am! how are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning ma'am! how are you today?


Hi John
I'm fine thanks - not looking forward to the prospect of another day/weekend of searching for an outfit for next weeks wedding!
Off on the train to Cardiff soon.
How about you? Hope all OK with you Jade Fido and the Degu family!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John
> I'm fine thanks - not looking forward to the prospect of another day/weekend of searching for an outfit for next weeks wedding!
> Off on the train to Cardiff soon.
> How about you? Hope all OK with you Jade Fido and the Degu family!!



I'm sure you could show up in a binbag and look amazing. I wouldn't post a pic of the outfit just yet as you may send Eds pulse racing again. 

just about to do the rounds, fidos due a bath. degus apear to be doing well, so excited


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure you could show up in a binbag and look amazing. I wouldn't post a pic of the outfit just yet as you may send Eds pulse racing again.
> 
> just about to do the rounds, fidos due a bath. degus apear to be doing well, so excited


A bin bag would be easier and cheaper, maybe throw a few safety pins and chains in and I could go as a punk!
I don't really do dressing up stuff I'm a very casual sort of gal! It will all be alright on the night I'm sure.
Anyway must go or I'll miss train so see you all later.
Have a good day!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A bin bag would be easier and cheaper, maybe throw a few safety pins and chains in and I could go as a punk!
> I don't really do dressing up stuff I'm a very casual sort of gal! It will all be alright on the night I'm sure.
> Anyway must go or I'll miss train so see you all later.
> Have a good day!




best of luck


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently stress was to blame.
> It was not a heart attack. I'm o.k.
> Thanks so much for the concern.
> Ed


Ed, to keep my life in the proper perspective that I find relative to being a Ken-a-thologist. I've got a reality check for you,(us all)!!!

you and me Ed, let's be TORTOISES and just take it easy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam,
I came across this in my TV viewing time and thought of you…

A Cheese Glut Is Overtaking America - The Wall Street Journal https://apple.news/AWajM7tcfTJOtMBAxUz51ww


----------



## spud's_mum

Just cleaned the gerbils.
I put them back in and they got straight to work, digging tunnels and making a mess


----------



## johnandjade

alterations made to degubah system...



looking a bit better than cardboard and lecky tape! 

used plexi on the door on outside so it can still open. pup is getting brave, has started to climb on top of nest box.


----------



## johnandjade

*plexi isn't cracked, it's just reflecting


----------



## spud's_mum

Just watched a scary tv show. 
Now I'm too scared to even go into my room alone!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Just watched a scary tv show.
> Now I'm too scared to even go into my room alone!


It's fiction, a story  We'll keep an eye on you electronically and you will be fine 

Maybe leave your door open tonight.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> It's fiction, a story  We'll keep an eye on you electronically and you will be fine
> 
> Maybe leave your door open tonight.


I've made it up into my room. Lights on tonight, I think 
Luckily, I have a TV in my room. Miranda heart always lightens the mood  have you ever watched her?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> I've made it up into my room. Lights on tonight, I think
> Luckily, I have a TV in my room. Miranda heart always lightens the mood  have you ever watched her?


I have watched her, she's funny, but I can't sleep with a light on. A landing light maybe, but not in my room.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> I have watched her, she's funny, but I can't sleep with a light on. A landing light maybe, but not in my room.


I love Miranda. 
I can sleep with a light on, I always used to as a baby. I don't like the dark.


----------



## spud's_mum

I finally landed a new tumble that I have been wanting to do for ages but a mental block was stopping me.
Roundoff, flick, tuck.

This isn't me but here is an example of what I did.


----------



## johnandjade

happy Sunday friends! got a lesson today, had to drop it down from 2hrs to 1hr as the rain stopped me earning spare cash for it . called my boss the other day and suggested giving up some paid holiday time go towards cost of bumper... means the money set aside for lessons isn't affected. 

called pets at home the other night as well... they don't want to give us a bigger cage as they are saying the small one offered is sufficient size... time to right a big ol' letter armed with information they cant just pull from Google!! 

hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday, especially mr Ed!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> happy Sunday friends! got a lesson today, had to drop it down from 2hrs to 1hr as the rain stopped me earning spare cash for it . called my boss the other day and suggested giving up some paid holiday time go towards cost of bumper... means the money set aside for lessons isn't affected.
> 
> called pets at home the other night as well... they don't want to give us a bigger cage as they are saying the small one offered is sufficient size... time to right a big ol' letter armed with information they cant just pull from Google!!
> 
> hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday, especially mr Ed!


Go get 'em John. If you need a proof-reader, just let me know


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Go get 'em John. If you need a proof-reader, just let me know




morning mum . how are you today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum . how are you today?


I'm fine thank you. Nice lazy start this morning


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm fine thank you. Nice lazy start this morning




wayhey. off to the shop for rolls then its bacon and coffee time


----------



## spud's_mum

Good morning 
Just woken up to the sound of cardboard tubes being chewed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Recently I've been bemoaning the fact I feed cats here. I'm missing a small furry friend on my shoulder terrible like. I know though, that my best buddy, Baxter would terrorize the poor little bugger real fast.


Peace for a small one would not be found here. The cats have a cat door, and one evening I had a chipmunk running on the kitchen counter. One brought it in, played with it, then let it go. Plenty of snakes too. Often just piles of feathers all over as well. Good times, Good times.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Recently I've been bemoaning the fact I feed cats here. I'm missing a small furry friend on my shoulder terrible like. I know though, that my best buddy, Baxter would terrorize the poor little bugger real fast.
> View attachment 174334
> 
> Peace for a small one would not be found here. The cats have a cat door, and one evening I had a chipmunk running on the kitchen counter. One brought it in, played with it, then let it go. Plenty of snakes too. Often just piles of feathers all over as well. Good times, Good times.




sounds like you're never short of visitors! hope you're doing well and continuing to recover ken


----------



## johnandjade

well oh well oh well... if my math is correct...

pets at home advise the cage we were sold could house 4 degus, the minimum RSPCA recommend for just 2 is almost double the size! the degu forum recommend about 3x the size of original cage. BOOM!!! guns loaded . I'm going to be like a pitbull on this one, once i have researched a bit more and confirmed i will be threatening to go to press to expose animal cruelty and unwillingness to listen and amend there misinformation and incompetence. you have to laugh as pets at homes moto is 'where pets come first' 

I'm going to be like a bad fart in an elevator to this company!


----------



## johnandjade

well i got it in balck and white, RSPCA minimum cage for 2x degu is a multi level 100x60x20 cm

pets at home say that 4x degu can be housed in 92x45x60cm. with 2x shelf (45x14) (92x14) 

I think another in store vist, an email and a call to RSPCA are all needed. it's not about free stuff anymore!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

they say this can house 4


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

there's todays countdown conundrum lol. I think my sums add up right.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

wheres a teacher when you need one


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wheres a teacher when you need one


I took one of your pics . Hope you don't mind ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I took one of your pics . Hope you don't mind ?
> View attachment 174340




I believe that's squeek? @spudsmum is the lucky human that belongs to that lucky fella


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I believe that's squeek? @spudsmum is the lucky human that belongs to that lucky little fella


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I believe that's squeek? @spudsmum is the lucky human that belongs to that lucky fella


I just thought it was cute and memorable!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I just thought it was cute and memorable!



it is . she really does get fantastic pictures. how are you today sir?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it is . she really does get fantastic pictures. how are you today sir?


On my second " Bud " and about to go to bed . Had a great night of watching movies and getting paid for it. !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it is . she really does get fantastic pictures. how are you today sir?


It's a shame but somebody has to do it !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> On my second " Bud " and about to go to bed . Had a great night of watching movies and getting paid for it. !




wayhey!! sounds like the ideal job! 1530 here, I'm trying to improve Fidos enclosure. no bud last night!! :0


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! sounds like the ideal job! 1530 here, I'm trying to improve Fidos enclosure. no bud last night!! :0


Shame shame every day at the end should be toasted with a few buds ! To say thank you lord for giving me another day of grace !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shame shame every day at the end should be toasted with a few buds ! To say thank you lord for giving me another day of grace !




i was driving early this morning so had to be a good boy


----------



## johnandjade

the beer god


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## spud's_mum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I took one of your pics . Hope you don't mind ?
> View attachment 174340


I don't mind at all.
Pretty Pip being a model


----------



## spud's_mum

About to make some conditioning cubes.
1 cube with have different exercises on each side (push ups, sit ups etc)
And the other cube with have different numbers on each side. Then I can roll them and see how many of each exercise i need to do. I want to get stronger because they push us hard at gym and some days I can't keep up.


----------



## spud's_mum

done!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR, here it's nice and hot.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have watched her, she's funny, but I can't sleep with a light on. A landing light maybe, but not in my room.


I have to have total darkness - even digital clocks are banned as the number lights keep me awake. I think I may have been a tortoise in a former life!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have to have total darkness - even digital clocks are banned as the number lights keep me awake. I think I may have been a tortoise in a former life!


I am learning- after 50 ish years - to tolerate lights on downstairs at night. They're left on to allow one of our offspring to return home after midnight with the minimum disturbance. 

When the children were small we did have a nightlight on the landing, but it never affected our room.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I have to have total darkness - even digital clocks are banned as the number lights keep me awake. I think I may have been a tortoise in a former life!


My mum likes total darkness, but she does have digital clocks. I like light, luckily I have the toilet across from me so we keep the light on and my door is open. I also don't like silence. I'm so used to having animals in my room that when it's silent, I just don't like it. I like the sound of the gerbils digging.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> My mum likes total darkness, but she does have digital clocks. I like light, luckily I have the toilet across from me so we keep the light on and my door is open. I also don't like silence. I'm so used to having animals in my room that when it's silent, I just don't like it. I like the sound of the gerbils digging.


I like a ticking clock and often fall asleep with my earphones in. I used to be a very light sleeper and every little noise would wake me and I'd be alert - but I seem to sleep better now....thankfully! Done your homework for this week?


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.
> Please keep in touch through Email.[/QUOTE
> so sorry o hear you are not well, my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I like a ticking clock and often fall asleep with my earphones in. I used to be a very light sleeper and every little noise would wake me and I'd be alert - but I seem to sleep better now....thankfully! Done your homework for this week?


Haven't got any- thankfully. 
Well... I don't think I've got any


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 174380
> done!


I've got some like that only mine have chocolate, biscuit, cake etc and the number I should have on them!


----------



## spud's_mum

I spend all week counting down the days until gymnastics but then as soon as we start warming up I want to go home. It's worth it when we tumble though


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I've got some like that only mine have chocolate, biscuit, cake etc and the number I should have on them!


That sounds like a good idea... I might have to do that


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I spend all week counting down the days until gymnastics but then as soon as we start warming up I want to go home. It's worth it when we tumble though


Does using a tumble drier count?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Haven't got any- thankfully.
> Well... I don't think I've got any


I have quite a lot at the moment - lots of reports and paperwork. 
But half term for us after this week


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I have quite a lot at the moment - lots of reports and paperwork.
> But half term for us after this week


cant wait until half term. It's so close yet so far away


----------



## Lyn W

Must sign off now, so Nos Da!
Enjoy the remainder of Sunday and have a Happy Monday!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> cant wait until half term. It's so close yet so far away


Not long now!!
TTFN


----------



## Amron

Lyn W said:


> Not long now!!
> TTFN


Yes 5 more get ups then off for one week, whoop whoop!!!
Glad your out of hospital Ed, and hope you take your time and recover properly so you can take care of your mum.


----------



## Pearly

Hey guys, I know I've neglected CDR lately, used to leave it fir last after checking other threads and lately by that time my eyes get blurry and I can't stay awake. Changing strategy now hope Everyone has had a great weekend


----------



## meech008

Hello friends! I've been out of town with barely any service lately so I wanted to say hello and that I hope everyone is doing well!

Glad you're feeling better Ed!


----------



## Pearly

meech008 said:


> Hello friends! I've been out of town with barely any service lately so I wanted to say hello and that I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Ed!


Hey Meech, you and me both are coming back! Awesome! If you were on a vacation, hope you had a great trip


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello friends! I've been out of town with barely any service lately so I wanted to say hello and that I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Ed!




hey meech!!! how are you guys?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! i was in the zone yesterday and have everything ready for today. busy day ahead, planning on sneeking away from work early as i have a job of my own on tonight. my auld dear (mum) is picking me up from work, bringing me home then dropping me off at the job . 

mr ed, hope you're doing well and have had a chance to power down.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning! Hope all is well with everyone this morning


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning! Hope all is well with everyone this morning




good morning mum! how was your weekend?


----------



## johnandjade

let's go show this 3rd rock from the sun how awesome we are! monday shall be destroyed and the hands of rhe tartan spartan!! AH WOO, AH WOO, AH WOO !!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum! how was your weekend?


Not too bad. Got son home from uni at the end of his second year. He moves to Hertfordshire next week to start his placement year. 

Busy couple of weeks coming up getting him organised while finalising arrangements for a conference that's happening Thursday week in Leicester (I'm one of the organisers :/ ) I must be insane


----------



## johnandjade

today i'm calling up the RSPCA ( royal society for prevention of cruelty to animals) to inform them about pets at homes ignorance and unwillingness to listen regarding degu housing.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Not too bad. Got son home from uni at the end of his second year. He moves to Hertfordshire next week to start his placement year.
> 
> Busy couple of weeks coming up getting him organised while finalising arrangements for a conference that's happening Thursday week in Leicester (I'm one of the organisers :/ ) I must be insane




did your son enjoy the dinner you made him the other day? busy gal! what is the lecture on?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> did your son enjoy the dinner you made him the other day? busy gal! what is the lecture on?


Dinner went down very well. At his request roast beef and ALL the trimmings and then I found a Delia recipe for summer fruit brulee for dessert 

It's a conference for IT Technicians working in education. Interesting stuff like cloud services and ransomware to be discussed  (Well it's interesting to me anyway!)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Dinner went down very well. At his request roast beef and ALL the trimmings and then I found a Delia recipe for summer fruit brulee for dessert
> 
> It's a conference for IT Technicians working in education. Interesting stuff like cloud services and ransomware to be discussed  (Well it's interesting to me anyway!)




lucky lad! IT scares me! I just about manage to work an iPhone but thats my limits on computer interweb type gizmos:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> lucky lad! IT scares me! I just about manage to work an iPhone but thats my limits on computer interweb type gizmos:/


I did my degree in computing - not that that qualification is worth the paper it's printed on. 

I used punch cards for the first year and we got the first PCs in uni for my final year - they only had DOS, no windows in those days. 

Things have changed rather a lot through my career!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> My mum likes total darkness, but she does have digital clocks. I like light, luckily I have the toilet across from me so we keep the light on and my door is open. I also don't like silence. I'm so used to having animals in my room that when it's silent, I just don't like it. I like the sound of the gerbils digging.


I love silence, and that's most probably why I picked a _tort _when I decided to go for a pet: I don't want to hear any sound/noise.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good morning Ed. Nice to "see" you around and hope you are better.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello friends! I've been out of town with barely any service lately so I wanted to say hello and that I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Ed!


Hi Michelle ! Long time no hear. Glad to see you around.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone at CDR. 

A cute pic for guess who.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I did my degree in computing - not that that qualification is worth the paper it's printed on.
> 
> I used punch cards for the first year and we got the first PCs in uni for my final year - they only had DOS, no windows in those days.
> 
> Things have changed rather a lot through my career!




remember the old BBC computers?? lol

jades mum is recently retired but was an IT teacher as well


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.




good morning sir! how are you feeling?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone at CDR.
> 
> A cute pic for guess who.




good morning ma'am


----------



## meech008

Pearly said:


> Hey Meech, you and me both are coming back! Awesome! If you were on a vacation, hope you had a great trip


We did! We went to West Virginia for a little bit and it was very relaxing


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> hey meech!!! how are you guys?


We're good! I start my new job today and Ben has an MRI today to check on his shoulder


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Michelle ! Long time no hear. Glad to see you around.


Hello Gillian! Did you have a good vacation?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We did! We went to West Virginia for a little bit and it was very relaxing


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> We're good! I start my new job today and Ben has an MRI today to check on his shoulder




wayhey!!! I have no doubt you'll be brilliant not that you need it, but best of luck. fingers crossed mr bens results are looking good


----------



## johnandjade

just as well i was on the ball this morning, my boss was just in! Monday morning, I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed, clean shaven and even have shiney boots! asked about giving up some holiday pay to go towards my damage costs.. hes on board


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> remember the old BBC computers?? lol
> 
> jades mum is recently retired but was an IT teacher as well


I'm not a teacher - IT Technician/Network Manager. I just happen to work in a school 

I do remember the old BBCs. There were no computers in my school though. I went to uni to study them having only used the commodore pet my Dad used to lug home from work. (I did science A levels)


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello Gillian! Did you have a good vacation?


Hi Meech! I'm afraid I didn't move! OLI gave me a very *hard *time after I had a nice enclosure built for him.  He kept climbing to try to get out and as a result, he kept flipping on his back! This obviously prevented me from moving from home,even to go to a supermarket-imagine. Posted a thread, and some members were kind enough to help/advise/make suggestion, but NO WAY would he stop!! Sounds incredible doesn't it.

I then sat and watched till I found out what was making him do all this and thank GOD I managed to solve the issue. 

How are you and what are you up to these days?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning ma'am


Good afternoon Sir. 

Did you guess who the pic was posted for?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm not a teacher - IT Technician/Network Manager. I just happen to work in a school
> 
> I do remember the old BBCs. There were no computers in my school though. I went to uni to study them having only used the commodore pet my Dad used to lug home from work. (I did science A levels)




wahhh!! the commodore 64!! I played games on one of those! i got a 2 in standard grade physics... and have forgotten it all :/


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sir.
> 
> Did you guess who the pic was posted for?



i'll say for my new family member


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i'll say for my new family member
> View attachment 174487


Hmmmm. Isn't he cute?


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Meech! I'm afraid I didn't move! OLI gave me a very *hard *time after I had a nice enclosure built for him.  He kept climbing to try to get out and as a result, he kept flipping on his back! This obviously prevented me from moving from home,even to go to a supermarket-imagine. Posted a thread, and some members were kind enough to help/advise/make suggestion, but NO WAY would he stop!! Sounds incredible doesn't it.
> 
> I then sat and watched till I found out what was making him do all this and thank GOD I managed to solve the issue.
> 
> How are you and what are you up to these days?


Aw that's unfortunate that you missed your vacation but I'm glad that you were able to get Ollie fixed up! 

I'm doing well and not up to too much! Just been trying to work as much as possible


----------



## johnandjade

well I called the pets at home store we were told would nuter the degus and there vet who does it is on maternity leave. it keeps getting better:/. just about to call animal welfare to report the company


----------



## johnandjade

RSPCA informed, I might get a call back :/. I'm going to the press next!


----------



## johnandjade

just off fone to the press, they say it sounds like a srong case and to email in


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Aw that's unfortunate that you missed your vacation but I'm glad that you were able to get Ollie fixed up!
> 
> I'm doing well and not up to too much! Just been trying to work as much as possible


Glad to hear you are well. 

Wishes to Ben.


----------



## Gillian M

Ladies and gentlemen please fasten your seat belts.


----------



## Gillian M

Am going to get you, wait and see!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Any reports of my death were slightly exaggerated.
The doctors scared the crap out of me. 
I'm sipping a Diet Dew right now. My first sip in four days, plus.
I plan on drinking maybe 1/3 of it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any reports of my death were slightly exaggerated.
> The doctors scared the crap out of me.
> I'm sipping a Diet Dew right now. My first sip in four days, plus.
> I plan on drinking maybe 1/3 of it.



how are you doing mr ed?


----------



## johnandjade

homer almost finished, just need to vaccume



outside shop again, managed to hand a card out and quoted £100 as was a merc


----------



## Amron

That cars looking good ,shame I don't live closer, mine could do with a valet


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any reports of my death were slightly exaggerated.
> The doctors scared the crap out of me.
> I'm sipping a Diet Dew right now. My first sip in four days, plus.
> I plan on drinking maybe 1/3 of it.


So pleased they were exaggerated, good to see you back, take it easy


----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys, overcast, unusual for Texas this time of a year. Wishing all your souls sunshine and smiles for the rest of this Monday


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> That cars looking good ,shame I don't live closer, mine could do with a valet




if I could I would


----------



## johnandjade

2hrs work, £40 . had another potential as well, it's great advertising working there! 

even got a free kebbab again!!!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> 2hrs work, £40 . had another potential as well, it's great advertising working there!
> 
> even got a free kebbab again!!!


Good for you John


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good for you John




fankooo. just going on 2000 here and still sunny for a change


----------



## Pearly

Ok Guys, I'm so not caught up on this forum! Wellit's not going to haopen today, gotta get going, house work, some writing, chores ... Pick up kids from school and once they are home... Forget about getting anything done my kids are on a high maintenance side. Which is totally ok with me. They grow way too fast. Wishing all of you great afternoon or evening.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Ok Guys, I'm so not caught up on this forum! Wellit's not going to haopen today, gotta get going, house work, some writing, chores ... Pick up kids from school and once they are home... Forget about getting anything done my kids are on a high maintenance side. Which is totally ok with me. They grow way too fast. Wishing all of you great afternoon or evening.




have a good day ma'am


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any reports of my death were slightly exaggerated.
> The doctors scared the crap out of me.
> I'm sipping a Diet Dew right now. My first sip in four days, plus.
> I plan on drinking maybe 1/3 of it.


Hi Ed hope you are now better, regardless of what the doctors say.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any reports of my death were slightly exaggerated.
> The doctors scared the crap out of me.
> I'm sipping a Diet Dew right now. My first sip in four days, plus.
> I plan on drinking maybe 1/3 of it.


Welcome back to the land of the living Ed! Hope you are putting your feet up, catching up on sleep and and letting yourself heal.


----------



## Lyn W

Just a very quick hello to all of you but must disappear again now.
I thought it was an hour earlier than it is. Popped to the shop, put the tv on when I got back and only just realised I have been watching ITV +1!
So must dash but see you soon, take care!
Nos Da


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Just a very quick hello to all of you but must disappear again now.
> I thought it was an hour earlier than it is. Popped to the shop, put the tv on when I got back and only just realised I have been watching ITV +1!
> So must dash but see you soon, take care!
> Nos Da


Me too, dashing to... Finish the laundry (folding clothes), dishes... And sweet bed is calling my name... Night night ya'll


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Just a very quick hello to all of you but must disappear again now.
> I thought it was an hour earlier than it is. Popped to the shop, put the tv on when I got back and only just realised I have been watching ITV +1!
> So must dash but see you soon, take care!
> Nos Da




woopsee! how did the shopping go at weekend?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! watched a video on YouTube of mr eds vet... she lifted up a sully and put it on a revolving stool to examine and said 

'work smarter, not harder'





...great moto! thats my aim this week, to try to find ways to cut down time on jobs.


----------



## johnandjade

lets go change the world


----------



## RedFire

A terrible event happened guys...let him go!


----------



## johnandjade

RedFire said:


> A terrible event happened guys...let him go!
> View attachment 174798




how does an aligator decorate his restroom??? 


.. with croco'tiles'


----------



## RedFire

johnandjade said:


> how does an aligator decorate his restroom???
> 
> 
> .. with croco'tiles'


I thought his restroom is for free talking ^_^


----------



## johnandjade

RedFire said:


> I thought his restroom is for free talking ^_^




whaccha call a lazy crocodile???


...'allgetyalater'


----------



## johnandjade

no radio in this workshop... i'm in too good a mood today to work in silence!! Bluetooth and car stereos it is!!


----------



## johnandjade

no beer since Friday, I think i may remidy that tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!!! i get to go see my dream woman again


----------



## johnandjade

a wee hour OT, now its beer time!'


----------



## johnandjade

winner winner chicken dinner! (Iwe are actually having salad) clocked a spare car buffer in my placement... asked the gaffa if it was broken could i have the handle for mine?? 

..he told me to take the whole thing  
hopefully i'll get it running again and then i have a spare


----------



## Lyn W

RedFire said:


> A terrible event happened guys...let him go!
> View attachment 174798


I hope he chokes on the poor tort!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woopsee! how did the shopping go at weekend?


OK nothing very exciting bought but it will do!
The bride and groom are the main attraction on the day so not worrying too much!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> winner winner chicken dinner! (Iwe are actually having salad) clocked a spare car buffer in my placement... asked the gaffa if it was broken could i have the handle for mine??
> 
> ..he told me to take the whole thing
> hopefully i'll get it running again and then i have a spare


They have them in Aldis at the moment if you need new - but don't know how much!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> OK nothing very exciting bought but it will do!
> The bride and groom are the main attraction on the day so not worrying too much!!




at least you can relax now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> at least you can relax now


oh noooo! Still shoes and bag to buy!!
Just browsing the net for ideas of where to go!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> oh noooo! Still shoes and bag to buy!!
> Just browsing the net for ideas of where to go!!




where ever is cheepist!


----------



## Amron

Lyn W said:


> oh noooo! Still shoes and bag to buy!!
> Just browsing the net for ideas of where to go!!


Why not try somewhere like Cheshire oaks, all shops in one place, not too far to walk between them and plenty of places to eat and drink while you peruse your purchases


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! few days off the beer, had a couple last night and oh boy i can tell! mucho coffee please!! i definitely won't be working harder today that's for sure, working smarter if my brain will function:/


----------



## johnandjade

3 expresos later... ah, hello world


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's back to Georgia tomorrow morning.
So much to do.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's back to Georgia tomorrow morning.
> So much to do.




how are you feeling? I know it's easier said than done, but try to pace yourself and schedule some 'ed time'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Staying busy seems to help.
Idle time doesn't help.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Staying busy seems to help.
> Idle time doesn't help.




I understand. how did you get on rebuilding the engine at home?


----------



## johnandjade

my mum just popped in for a wee visit with my niece


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey, call for a job  viewing tonight.. lot if bodywork needs done... £££


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey, call for a job  viewing tonight.. lot if bodywork needs done... £££


When you get older it isn't the car that needs body work !


----------



## johnandjade

oooooo a red lady!!! one day I'll be working on them


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When you get older it isn't the car that needs body work !




just need to keep well oiled with bud


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> just need to keep well oiled with bud


Oh I do !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh I do !




. i had 4 pints last night... first since Friday! and i was suffering this morning


----------



## johnandjade

not long home, need to head back out for that viewing. its a repeat customer who got a new car.. he's in the gym round the corner. I getting a feeling it's gonna be a mission rather than a job. tricky to think of price:/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> . i had 4 pints last night... first since Friday! and i was suffering this morning


That's because " Mr . Bud " is angry cause you didn't talk to him for a few days !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's because " Mr . Bud " is angry cause you didn't talk to him for a few days !




the stock shares went down 50%


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> the stock shares went down 50%


You only buy 4 packs . So it only went down 20% !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You only buy 4 packs . So it only went down 20% !




it's nearly pay day though


----------



## johnandjade

it is a mission!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone just popping to say hi


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it is a mission!!
> View attachment 175024
> View attachment 175025


It must be Bud time by NOW !


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone just popping to say hi




allo' mom! hope all is well


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It must be Bud time by NOW !




0630, coffee time. shame I can't irish it up a bit


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers, sisters, moms and gramps. looking like it's going to be a wet day here, waterproofs on standby! got to call to confirm a job for this weekend at £40, 2hrs work. quoted last nights viewing at £50 for outside work and £70 for full car... could be a good weekend probably working OT tonight but hoping for an easy day.


----------



## johnandjade

fresh as a daisy and feeling like the prince of paisley 




you might as well raise a white flag now Thursday, i'm going to kick your butt!!


----------



## johnandjade

it really is such a senic view on the morning walk,



i call the metal shutters 'feegie glazing' 

here is a phone on the side of a police station.... all smashed up




such a beautiful neighborhood.


----------



## johnandjade

some more Scottish slang... ' a dive ' 

used when referring to a run down area, or an untidy home etc,

'this place is a dive, it's twinned with the gazza strip.'


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo job confirmed for Saturday


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee, snuk away early


----------



## johnandjade

still haven't heard back from last nights viewing :/ I will leave it to next week and drop price I think .. can't let pride get in the way. the back of my card says prices negotiable as well. it'll be less work done though


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> still haven't heard back from last nights viewing :/ I will leave it to next week and drop price I think .. can't let pride get in the way. the back of my card says prices negotiable as well. it'll be less work done though


John don't cut the price offer a discount on they next wash . Or detail .


----------



## spud's_mum

'Evening, everyone!
I hope you had a good day. 
Is it weird to take a Photoshoot with your neighbours cat?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello
I'm here in Georgia
The meeting with the nursing home staff, owner, my mother and myself went very well and mom's health has continued to improve.
Her mental state is a little off, however, but a good meeting
I successfully placed her cats with a no kill shelter and spent the day giving away, selling and boxing the good and throwing away the bad.
I drove to the dump four times with a full load.
I hired a neighbor to help me with some of it.
Mom kept boxes and boxes of CRAP.
Out of maybe 30 heaping file boxes, I found about half a box of papers that may still be inportant. (And maybe not.)
At any rate, mom is safe and we'll treated and I can save about $1,200 a month now that I don't have to keep the house going. I have been for 6 months.
Mom is now an official long term nursing home resident. With a private room. She seems happy and well treated .
Eventually, I'll get her down closer to me...but at least this transition is over.
Now we can both breathe. And maybe actually sleep.
As I type this I'm laying on the bare wooden floor that was her living room. Just me and the cat fur balls.
Things are looking up.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> I'm here in Georgia
> The meeting with the nursing home staff, owner, my mother and myself went very well and mom's health has continued to improve.
> Her mental state is a little off, however, but a good meeting
> I successfully placed her cats with a no kill shelter and spent the day giving away, selling and boxing the good and throwing away the bad.
> I drove to the dump four times with a full load.
> I hired a neighbor to help me with some of it.
> Mom kept boxes and boxes of CRAP.
> Out of maybe 30 heaping file boxes, I found about half a box of papers that may still be inportant. (And maybe not.)
> At any rate, mom is safe and we'll treated and I can save about $1,200 a month now that I don't have to keep the house going. I have been for 6 months.
> Mom is now an official long term nursing home resident. With a private room. She seems happy and well treated .
> Eventually, I'll get her down closer to me...but at least this transition is over.
> Now we can both breathe. And maybe actually sleep.
> As I type this I'm laying on the bare wooden floor that was her living room. Just me and the cat fur balls.
> Things are looking up.




cant have been an easy thing to do. it does sound like your mom is in the best of hands and being well looked after. as you say, step one is complete, it's always the hardest step to take. love and best wishes ed, you and your mom are in our thoughts


----------



## JoesMum

That must be a huge weight off your mind @ZEROPILOT if rather difficult to do emotionally. Well done


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. Another busy couple of days has just flown by. 

I am hoping today will be more sensible... and looking forward to the bank holiday weekend


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. Another busy couple of days has just flown by.
> 
> I am hoping today will be more sensible... and looking forward to the bank holiday weekend




good morning mum  how did the conference go?? plans for the weekend?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's because " Mr . Bud " is angry cause you didn't talk to him for a few days !


It's the fermentation of the RICE that does it. Fermented rice should be, by all rights, made into Miso for flavoring.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum  how did the conference go?? plans for the weekend?


The conference is next Thursday- the organising is driving me up the wall. It's not helping that the three of us organising are in Edinburgh, Lancashire and Kent while the conference is in Leicester 

The last couple of days I have been to Hertfordshire with my son to collect the keys for his flat and to measure up for curtains and work out what else he needs. We have also been shopping for stuff. I will be moving him in next Wednesday on my way to Leicester - thank heavens for a Volvo. 

I am also a school governor and had two big meetings back-to-back last night that required a lot of preparation. 

Today _should_ just be about the conference - trying to nail down who exactly needs passes!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's the fermentation of the RICE that does it. Fermented rice should be, by all rights, made into Miso for flavoring.




some day it will grow up to be a great " Bud "


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Adam? If you come across this, could you pm the answer to me? I need some rather expert advice. I have a couple Romanian cave bear canine teeth. One is beautiful with now real flaws on it. One is developing some serious cracks in the enamel area. I don't want to have this continue and I would like to stop it in its tracks. Any ideas from you that a might try? Let me know, thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The conference is next Thursday- the organising is driving me up the wall. It's not helping that the three of us organising are in Edinburgh, Lancashire and Kent while the conference is in Leicester
> 
> The last couple of days I have been to Hertfordshire with my son to collect the keys for his flat and to measure up for curtains and work out what else he needs. We have also been shopping for stuff. I will be moving him in next Wednesday on my way to Leicester - thank heavens for a Volvo.
> 
> I am also a school governor and had two big meetings back-to-back last night that required a lot of preparation.
> 
> Today _should_ just be about the conference - trying to nail down who exactly needs passes!




jaw on floor!! busy woman, you should have a cape! I'd change your name to super mum! hope you have a 'me day' planned.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 175154
> some day it will grow up to be a great " Bud "




that would be the beer god performing a miracle


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam? If you come across this, could you pm the answer to me? I need some rather expert advice. I have a couple Romanian cave bear canine teeth. One is beautiful with now real flaws on it. One is developing some serious cracks in the enamel area. I don't want to have this continue and I would like to stop it in its tracks. Any ideas from you that a might try? Let me know, thanks.




howdy cowboy! hope you're doing well, have you tried to email adam?


----------



## johnandjade

lets have at you Friday! its pay day here  , hope you all have a great weekend and ....


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jaw on floor!! busy woman, you should have a cape! I'd change your name to super mum! hope you have a 'me day' planned.


Me day on Sunday. We are going to watch England v Wales rugby (union) at Twickenham. 

My mum is Welsh and I was brought up supporting Wales. I'm really looking forward to it. 

Rugby crowds are great. Fans aren't segregated, everyone is there to enjoy the match.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Me day on Sunday. We are going to watch England v Wales rugby (union) at Twickenham.
> 
> My mum is Welsh and I was brought up supporting Wales. I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Rugby crowds are great. Fans aren't segregated, everyone is there to enjoy the match.




someone is playing against england??? 

MON THE OTHER TEAM!!!! 

...its my patriotic duty 


sounds like a great atmosphere, you'll have a fantastic time im sure


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> someone is playing against england???
> 
> MON THE OTHER TEAM!!!!
> 
> ...its my patriotic duty
> 
> 
> sounds like a great atmosphere, you'll have a fantastic time im sure


 Oi  
Go England!!!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Oi
> Go England!!!





boooo!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> boooo!!!


Go Beer Drinkers !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Go Beer Drinkers !




woohoo!!!


----------



## johnandjade

a new weapon to try



let have atchha Friday! OOOORRRAHH


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For those yet to meet her, at least you can check her out. This is my 18 yr old Vickie ! She's a dream, my dream, I'm a 54 yr old with a low mileage 18 yr. old.

and that trunk of hers…I can put so much junk in that trunk of hers, and she is hip to it.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For those yet to meet her, at least you can check her out. This is my 18 yr old Vickie ! She's a dream, my dream, I'm a 54 yr old with a low mileage 18 yr. old.
> View attachment 175156
> and that trunk of hers…I can put so much junk in that trunk of hers, and she is hip to it.




whats under vickies hood? bet she rides like a dream


----------



## johnandjade

so this week i've been trying to work smarter not harder... my routine is already down so organisation was the key ...


. 

everything I need to hand


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> whats under vickies hood? bet she rides like a dream


V8 4.6 281


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> someone is playing against england???
> 
> MON THE OTHER TEAM!!!!
> 
> ...its my patriotic duty
> 
> 
> sounds like a great atmosphere, you'll have a fantastic time im sure





spudthetortoise said:


> Oi
> Go England!!!


I happily support any of the home nations against the rest of the world in any sport. 

I'll happily support Scotland rugby when they're playing France or Italy and anyone who is playing the southern hemisphere sides. 

I am just incapable of being impartial when it comes to England v Wales rugby union.

The joy of the rugby world cup and seeing Wales beat England at Twickenham in the last minutes of the game ... in the words of Welsh bard Max Boyce "I was there!". 

And then everyone from both sides rolled home cheerfully. It wouldn't have happened at a football match.


----------



## JoesMum

And success. Lawn mowed without any interference from Joe. These early starts are worth it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> everything I need to hand


I like a picture that shows the full essence of multi-tasking … a microwave oven and a roll of toilet paper as well. First stage and final stage in one picture, priceless. For that I thank you. On aside note, I've sent you a pm. Ooh…


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> so this week i've been trying to work smarter not harder... my routine is already down so organisation was the key ...
> View attachment 175157
> View attachment 175158
> .
> 
> everything I need to hand



Now all you need is a couple of these:


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like a picture that shows the full essence of multi-tasking … a microwave oven and a roll of toilet paper as well. First stage and final stage in one picture, priceless. For that I thank you. On aside note, I've sent you a pm. Ooh…






and a sneaky one


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Now all you need is a couple of these:









priceless!! lol. the hammer loop does the job


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 175159
> 
> 
> and a sneaky one


My favorite,(?) picture of me is from the ER ICU room I was in. I remember none of my time spent there, but each picture has the TV remote control up by my head for easy access. Those are efforts of a loving sibling and daughter. Yup!


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My favorite,(?) picture of me is from the ER ICU room I was in. I remember none of my time spent there, but each picture has the TV remote control up by my head for easy access. Those are efforts of a loving sibling and daughter. Yup!




 , got to get the priorities right. 

just about to read your PM


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> just about to read your PM


And I have responded.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I have responded.



have sent your email to adam


----------



## johnandjade

ouch


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ouch
> View attachment 175170


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> ouch
> View attachment 175170


Is this some Communists country you work in, or what?
Here in the states we complain about our taxes, but we complain more if the police or fire departments don't show when we call. When told we cut the extra from our tax increases, then you really should hear the howling we'll put out. Judge Judy in 2016!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> have sent your email to adam


Not yet. Still needing the sacred quote I spoke of to you.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is this some Communists country you work in, or what?
> Here in the states we complain about our taxes, but we complain more if the police or fire departments don't show when we call. When told we cut the extra from our tax increases, then you really should hear the howling we'll put out. Judge Judy in 2016!!!!




had to sacrifice some holiday time to pay for a customers car I bumped... thats not the final bill either:/. I don't mind paying tax, we are lucky our health care here is free


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. Another busy couple of days has just flown by.
> 
> I am hoping today will be more sensible... and looking forward to the bank holiday weekend


Good afternoon.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.


Good afternoon to you, Gillian. How are things with you and Oli?

It's turned sunny here in the south east of England so we're enjoying a sandwich outside for lunch.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.




allo allo allo


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not yet. Still needing the sacred quote I spoke of to you.



will i send adams through to you?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon to you, Gillian. How are things with you and Oli?
> 
> It's turned sunny here in the south east of England so we're enjoying a sandwich outside for lunch.


Lucky you! (knock on wood).  Here temperature dropped to a maximum of only 22 degrees C, it is extremely windy,  and cloudy, though rain is not expected.

I was thinking of taking Oli  out for the usual "walk" but when I opened the windows I changed my mind immediately.

Oli is fine after I solved that issue of his new enclosure, and is being a "good little boy." Am going to have to reward him for behaving himself.

Thanks so much your concern.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo allo allo


How are you back there John?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> How are you back there John?




on cloud 9 today  how are you?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you! (knock on wood).  Here temperature dropped to a maximum of only 22 degrees C, it is extremely windy,  and cloudy, though rain is not expected.
> 
> I was thinking of taking Oli  out for the usual "walk" but when I opened the windows I changed my mind immediately.
> 
> Oli is fine after I solved that issue of his new enclosure, and is being a "good little boy." Am going to have to reward him for behaving himself.
> 
> Thanks so much your concern.


Dropped to 22!

We have struggled to 19 and think it's lovely and warm


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Dropped to 22!
> 
> We have struggled to 19 and think it's lovely and warm




an hour to go then its beer time


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!' hi ho silver and away!!!! (to the pub  )


----------



## johnandjade

having a pint in the sun ...


----------



## johnandjade

how close the pub is to work, the purple sign


----------



## johnandjade

taken from my current placement, where the red car is was my last placement lol


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Dropped to 22!
> 
> We have struggled to 19 and think it's lovely and warm


I know what you mean. But here in Jordan, by 1st May temperature usually reaches 30-33 degrees C with that striking sun Oli and I both love. A few weeks ago temperature reached........*39* degrees C-a *heatwave*. CDD (Civil Defence Dept.) cautioned of sun strokes. OK, obviously I did not move from home till sunset, but it did not bother me at all. 

Imagine something like that in the UK. Very different climates.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> on cloud 9 today  how are you?


Fine, though a bit bored as Oli and I were home all day long due to relatively low temperature, as I was telling JoesMum a few minutes ago.


----------



## spud's_mum

AHHHH
I just managed to put my head in a spider nest! They were all over me! I hate spiders! There are so many HELPPPPP


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> AHHHH
> I just managed to put my head in a spider nest! They were all over me! I hate spiders! There are so many HELPPPPP


Wow! You've got to be joking. Rather, I should say: I hope you are joking.


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm, respectively I should bail... drinking with the help as it were... things going on I shouldn't know about,the me in me wants to join in ;/ best get a taxi


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! You've got to be joking. Rather, I should say: I hope you are joking.


I wish I was joking.... But no, this really happened


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I wish I was joking.... But no, this really happened


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I wish I was joking.... But no, this really happened


Take it easy and:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The house is all gutted.
It's about 9:30 pm.
Nothing to do but wait untill about 2 am and start driving back home.
That'll make my ETA about 10 to noon. Depending on how many stops I make.
I'm keeping quite a bit of mom's stuff. I'll store it in my garage untill she might need or want it again.
The truck is loaded.


----------



## Oxalis

Hi anyone up late. Trying to finish some mind-numbing homework before bed. The house is very hot and humid and it's unusual for May. Damn global warming...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yes I'm up but next week I'll be in Saginaw Mi . To watch my grandson graduate from Aurther hill! Does Mi still have flea markets ? And if so where ?


----------



## Oxalis

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes I'm up but next week I'll be in Saginaw Mi . To watch my grandson graduate from Aurther hill! Does Mi still have flea markets ? And if so where ?


Here's a list of 96!! http://fleamarketfinder.org/findFleaMarkets.php?state=MI


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Oxalis said:


> Here's a list of 96!! http://fleamarketfinder.org/findFleaMarkets.php?state=MI


Thank you there is 3 in Saginaw ! You know where I'm going to be ! And I'm going to the casino in travers city I don't want to gamble but they have turtles on there chips so I got to buy some chips to bring home .


----------



## JoesMum

Up very early due to a thunderstorm that woke me and I couldn't get back to sleep. 

@spudthetortoise our wheely bin was covered in spiderlings yesterday. I think it must be hatching season.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all. bit of a fuzzy head today :/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. bit of a fuzzy head today :/


Slightly too many beers?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. bit of a fuzzy head today :/


Not enough Bud , to much coors !


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Slightly too many beers?



tequila:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> tequila:/


Ah. I don't have a great deal of sympathy ... bad hangovers from that.


----------



## johnandjade

all done for the day  another homer done, another happy customer. there was a rug on back seat... lifted it to discover a pair of boxer shorts!! :/.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> all done for the day  another homer done, another happy customer. there was a rug on back seat... lifted it to discover a pair of boxer shorts!! :/.


Was the costomer still in the boxer shorts ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Was the costomer still in the boxer shorts ?



fortunately not lol.


----------



## spud's_mum

When you're bored in science and your teacher leaves you alone in the lab this is the outcome:

... A rubber glove filled with water


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> fortunately not lol.


He wasn't dressed at all ? Good morning my drinking buddy !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He wasn't dressed at all ? Good morning my drinking buddy !




good morning gramps, how are you today? no bud for me until 1700, its just gone 1200 and i have 4hrs of driving lessons today. they are in the fridge chilling though


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good morning gramps, how are you today? no bud for me until 1700, its just gone 1200 and i have 4hrs of driving lessons today. they are in the fridge chilling though


I'll be having my Bud in 45 min. And my wife bought my grandson a card for his graduation


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'll be having my Bud in 45 min. And my wife bought my grandson a card for his graduation
> View attachment 175393




congratulations to your grandson. what did he study? lesson one over, back out in an hour for another 2hrs.... nearly time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> congratulations to your grandson. what did he study? lesson one over, back out in an hour for another 2hrs.... nearly time


It's his high school graduation! But there was a time we didn't think he would make it but he did great ! But thank you for asking and I love the card !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's his high school graduation! But there was a time we didn't think he would make it but he did great ! But thank you for asking and I love the card !




wayhey, well done to him . it is an awesome card!! very good choice by grandma


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey, well done to him . it is an awesome card!! very good choice by grandma


That's why all the grandkids call us " grandpa and grandma Turtle "


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's why all the grandkids call us " grandpa and grandma Turtle "




and its beer time here now


----------



## johnandjade

500 business cards ordered, canvassing time again. lessons booked for next Sunday, and a week on Tuesday. 

curry called in for tea  hope everyone had a good weekend and hope ed has a safe journey


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> and its beer time here now


What are you doing ? Sleeping ! Cannt drink Bud if your eyes are closed !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good evening
I'm home. I'm putting what I kept for my mother in the garage for later use or not.
This includes both my Grandmother's and my Sisters ashes. A ton of photos and other irreplaceable items.
Emptying the house was a nightmare. But it's done.
Mom's health is much better and she is safe and we'll cared for.
I'm planning on going back in mid July.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What are you doing ? Sleeping ! Cannt drink Bud if your eyes are closed !




had an early night... but took one to have in bed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening
> I'm home. I'm putting what I kept for my mother in the garage for later use or not.
> This includes both my Grandmother's and my Sisters ashes. A ton of photos and other irreplaceable items.
> Emptying the house was a nightmare. But it's done.
> Mom's health is much better and she is safe and we'll cared for.
> I'm planning on going back in mid July.




glad to hear you are home safe and your mom is doing well  it couldn't have been an easy thing to do but it will be a weight off your mind.

how are you feeling? do you have time to rest before going back to work?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening
> I'm home. I'm putting what I kept for my mother in the garage for later use or not.
> This includes both my Grandmother's and my Sisters ashes. A ton of photos and other irreplaceable items.
> Emptying the house was a nightmare. But it's done.
> Mom's health is much better and she is safe and we'll cared for.
> I'm planning on going back in mid July.




You're an awesome son!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! i just love working bank holidays :/. bit of a struggle to get fired up this morning but needs must


----------



## johnandjade

so far it's smooth sailing today, bit of luck i'll be sneaking away early


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so far it's smooth sailing today, bit of luck i'll be sneaking away early


Well I have done the ironing and repotted some cacti. JoesDad has painted the back door. 

Now I need to spend an hour removing prickles that got through my leather gardening gloves


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well I have done the ironing and repotted some cacti. JoesDad has painted the back door.
> 
> Now I need to spend an hour removing prickles that got through my leather gardening gloves




no holiday for you either .


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> no holiday for you either .


Not today. Lots of jobs to do. It's not nice outside anyway, typical bank holiday, and unfortunately the tennis at Roland Garros is rained off so I can't even watch that on tv


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Not today. Lots of jobs to do. It's not nice outside anyway, typical bank holiday, and unfortunately the tennis at Roland Garros is rained off so I can't even watch that on tv




booo . its nice and sunny here... the beer garden is calling!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> booo . its nice and sunny here... the beer garden is calling!
> View attachment 175473


Then listen ! Have a Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Then listen ! Have a Bud !




as soon as i'm able to i'm there 100%


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> as soon as i'm able to i'm there 100%


I'm having my second Bud now ! Stay happy !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm having my second Bud now ! Stay happy !







a poor substitute


----------



## johnandjade

beer garden


----------



## johnandjade

and of course the sun has 'urated' off. grrr (insert angry face)


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> and of course the sun has 'urated' off. grrr (insert angry face)


Well I don't know where it's gone. We're shivering here. Bad day to decide paint the back door!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well I don't know where it's gone. We're shivering here. Bad day to decide paint the back door!




what's worse than watching paint dry??


... watching dry paint!


----------



## johnandjade

tonights job is to send compaint letter to pets at home. nasty company


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> what's worse than watching paint dry??
> 
> 
> ... watching dry paint!


Watching it dry with an outside door open when it's blowing a hooley outside. Heating is on and I'm wearing my fleece. It's more like March than late May! At least it's not raining.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Watching it dry with an outside door open when it's blowing a hooley outside. Heating is on and I'm wearing my fleece. It's more like March than late May! At least it's not raining.




 , doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/ afternoon all. Not had chance to catch up with all posts of the last few days while I've been busy shopping and enjoying myself at my nephew's wedding. It was a very hectic weekend with the wedding spread over 2 days but it was truly wonderful, different and very personal to the bride and groom. They really are well suited. The weather has been scorching for the last 3 days so couldn't have asked for more. Lola managed a few hours in the garden today before he wanted to come back in.
Sympathy to those of you in UK not enjoying the sun and heat at the moment - I think we have been very lucky, but I'm sure we'll pay for it soon!
See you later!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> , doesn't sound fun at all


I'm a soft southerner


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening/ afternoon all. Not had chance to catch up with all posts of the last few days while I've been busy shopping and enjoying myself at my nephew's wedding. It was a very hectic weekend with the wedding spread over 2 days but it was truly wonderful, different and very personal to the bride and groom. They really are well suited. The weather has been scorching for the last 3 days so couldn't have asked for more. Lola managed a few hours in the garden today before he wanted to come back in.
> Sympathy to those of you in UK not enjoying the sun and heat at the moment - I think we have been very lucky, but I'm sure we'll pay for it soon!
> See you later!


So you had all the sun! A wedding deserves it though


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening/ afternoon all. Not had chance to catch up with all posts of the last few days while I've been busy shopping and enjoying myself at my nephew's wedding. It was a very hectic weekend with the wedding spread over 2 days but it was truly wonderful, different and very personal to the bride and groom. They really are well suited. The weather has been scorching for the last 3 days so couldn't have asked for more. Lola managed a few hours in the garden today before he wanted to come back in.
> Sympathy to those of you in UK not enjoying the sun and heat at the moment - I think we have been very lucky, but I'm sure we'll pay for it soon!
> See you later!




wayhey. glad all went well


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! a misty morning here


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! a misty morning here
> View attachment 175587


I tried, but my phone can't do justice to the quantity of rain falling at the moment. If it keeps this up, I'm going to need an ark. 

I am not in any hurry to get soaked while I go and put Joe under his kennel lamp. An hour or so won't do any harm


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I tried, but my phone can't do justice to the quantity of rain falling at the moment. If it keeps this up, I'm going to need an ark.
> 
> I am not in any hurry to get soaked while I go and put Joe under his kennel lamp. An hour or so won't do any harm




i just seen on the telly.. yip we are winning again with the weather. i have a job on tomorrow after work so no doubt the rains will return back here. back to the office today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i just seen on the telly.. yip we are winning again with the weather. i have a job on tomorrow after work so no doubt the rains will return back here. back to the office today?


This week is a weird one. Today my son and I are getting the Volvo loaded so I can take move him into his new flat in Hertfordshire tomorrow morning. There will no doubt be last minute panics about conference organisation too. Then I'm heading to Leicester for the big day on Thursday and coming home to wibble on Friday.


----------



## johnandjade

well it worked yesterday, and even though I'm already to destroy today... 




the tartan spartan is running at 110% now and feeling like the lion rampant!! lets go take what is ours OOOORRRAAHH!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> This week is a weird one. Today my son and I are getting the Volvo loaded so I can take move him into his new flat in Hertfordshire tomorrow morning. There will no doubt be last minute panics about conference organisation too. Then I'm heading to Leicester for the big day on Thursday and coming home to wibble on Friday.




all go go go! you'll be needing a holiday! glad you're still making time to wibble  hope your son is getting you a nice thank you gift for all your help


----------



## johnandjade

just for giggles... 




lets go carpi diem !


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just for giggles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets go carpi diem !


How have I missed this one before!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> How have I missed this one before!




something else isn't it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Monty was crying at the stairs this morning so I took him into my room for a snuggle.... He stretched out and took over my space


----------



## johnandjade

yeeeehaawww!!!



not a cloud in the sky, only planes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I've made a discovery that this high pulse rate thing must have a physical component.
I tackled most of the dreaded things in Georgia this past weekend, yet my pulse is still between 94-100 bpm.
It doesn't seem to make sense.
Tomorrow the doctor is hooking me up to a monitor that I will wear for 24 hours so that they can see if there is some sort of a pattern/issue that they can see.
So, I'm sure that worry and caffeine don't help it, but it's also not the cause.
I feel so tired.
I'm back at work today, so at least I'll get some rest.
(I work harder when I'm at home)


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> yeeeehaawww!!!
> View attachment 175592
> 
> 
> not a cloud in the sky, only planes
> View attachment 175593


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 175595
> 
> View attachment 175596


That's us too!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> That's us too!


The rain was very heavy and started to drown my seeds in the trays so I had to run out and move them. I was still soaked even though I had a coat and umbrella


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've made a discovery that this high pulse rate thing must have a physical component.
> I tackled most of the dreaded things in Georgia this past weekend, yet my pulse is still between 94-100 bpm.
> It doesn't seem to make sense.
> Tomorrow the doctor is hooking me up to a monitor that I will wear for 24 hours so that they can see if there is some sort of a pattern/issue that they can see.
> So, I'm sure that worry and caffeine don't help it, but it's also not the cause.
> I feel so tired.
> I'm back at work today, so at least I'll get some rest.
> (I work harder when I'm at home)




at least it's dropped a bit I guess? it wont be fun getting poked and prodded again but hopefully they will find the cause, and a solution. how are you feeling?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 175595
> 
> View attachment 175596




hee hee hee


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee


We'll get our own back. Just you wait. Summer will be over for you for very shortly


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We'll get our own back. Just you wait. Summer will be over for you for very shortly




I don't doubt it :/


----------



## spud's_mum

At school, I always pass an amazing sow thistle and get very jealous. It is almost as tall as me. I thought about asking to take it but I don't know how I would get it home. There are brilliant weeds all around my school and I don't think they use any chemicals.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> at least it's dropped a bit I guess? it wont be fun getting poked and prodded again but hopefully they will find the cause, and a solution. how are you feeling?


Fine. Just run down and tired.
I'm just not myself.
Thanks


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine. Just run down and tired.
> I'm just not myself.
> Thanks




you've had a lot to deal with, hopefully you'll be back on top soon . just don't work too hard!


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey, one of the guys wife came in with ice creams for us all


----------



## johnandjade

and one of the drivers just came in with pies!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Guys guys guys!!!
I'm currently sitting on the wet floor on my drive way waiting to take a picture of a mouse. I have a handful of gerbil food which s/he really seems to like and I'm trying to get a photo but he is so quick!


----------



## spud's_mum

meet Stewie 






He ate all the food and then turned around and ran off without even saying goodbye


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> meet Stewie
> View attachment 175632
> 
> View attachment 175633
> 
> View attachment 175634
> 
> He ate all the food and then turned around and ran off without even saying goodbye


It's no wonder you run out of gerbil food


----------



## johnandjade

my summer drink, first of the year


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 175646
> 
> 
> my summer drink, first of the year


Look ... just go take a running jump will you?!

It's cold, the heating is on, the rain is only drizzle at this precise moment... a nice cold cider in a pub garden is only possible with a kagoule and thermals here!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Look ... just go take a running jump will you?!
> 
> It's cold, the heating is on, the rain is only drizzle at this precise moment... a nice cold cider in a pub garden is only possible with a kagoule and thermals here!




mawwhhahhah (evil laugh) . its gonna be 'taps aff Tuesday' on walk home, 23C here


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


>


* Sticks tongue out sulkily *


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> It's no wonder you run out of gerbil food


Haha  
My parents weren't too happy about me "encouraging" the mouse.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> * Sticks tongue out sulkily *




it gets worse I'm afraid....


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha
> My parents weren't too happy about me "encouraging" the mouse.


The ones in my garage get discouraged with these


----------



## johnandjade

I best dig the ray bans outs


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it gets worse I'm afraid....
> View attachment 175648


Might improve when I get back on Friday


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Might improve when I get back on Friday
> View attachment 175649




:/. I'm betting it'll 'urate' down here tomorrow come 1730... i have a job on


----------



## johnandjade

look, it's an albino on hunger strike!!


----------



## johnandjade

one of them chanters that always sounds better in the sun


----------



## johnandjade

a scotish summers day...


----------



## johnandjade

lets see how Lady Luck is feeling today


----------



## johnandjade

imagine that, i won hee haw .


----------



## johnandjade

jades off to darts tonight, i can see me blowing another couple of speakers and getting an ASBO! 

the only nickleback song i like,


----------



## johnandjade

oh man, this day just keeps on getting better!! chanced my arm to extend overdraft.. ( i'm in the middle of re building credit score and clearing debt ) and ...





it won't happen overnight but i WILL be where i want to be


----------



## johnandjade

the job i priced last week and didn't bend on price ( thanks gramps  ) ... called today! I didn't answer , I'm just about to call back as 'have been too busy working ' 



heee heee hee


----------



## johnandjade

AND!!!! have my pressure washer running at full capacity now . it was struggling on last job... i now have the ability to run needing only a power outlet... at the cost of only £5! woohoo




i can set up in 5mins and can easily carry enough water in barrels ( when i have the car) to do 3- 4 jobs


----------



## johnandjade

oh, and jades fold away stool has been donated for the grater good


----------



## johnandjade

ohhh come on, someone pinch me please!! got that job booked in  !! he flys away for the weekend, my house is 10mins from airport... he's leaving it with me!! its my first attempt at body and paint repair and if i goof up it doesn't matter, i can phone a friend and he'll bail me out, no one the wiser  

i may just go get another scratch card


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> look, it's an albino on hunger strike!!
> View attachment 175652


At less your drinking Bud but you need one in each hand!


----------



## JoesMum

Morning all! 

Day one of my adventures today.

Part 1 - cram the last things into the Volvo before tackling the M25 to move son to Hertfordshire about to commence


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At less your drinking Bud but you need one in each hand!



and no straw


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Day one of my adventures today.
> 
> Part 1 - cram the last things into the Volvo before tackling the M25 to move son to Hertfordshire about to commence




good morning mum , hope all goes smoothly and your son settles in ok


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies another fine looking day here GLA, 0730 and already down to a t shirt!!


----------



## JoesMum

At least I am heading north today


----------



## johnandjade

mc'ds for breakfast.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> At least I am heading north today
> View attachment 175730
> 
> View attachment 175731


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 175732


I have gone off you. 

On the positive side, if I have to lug a load of stuff to a second floor flat then chilly weather is better than yours!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I have gone off you.
> 
> On the positive side, if I have to lug a load of stuff to a second floor flat then chilly weather is better than yours!




hee hee . thats a good way to look at it, every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## johnandjade

my boss was just in, looking like I may no longer needed at this placement 

the company is in the process of expanding down to england... he's thinking of having me down there floating between branched managing it means I'll only be home at weekends but £££.i have to pass my test first time only a month to go!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good luck.
Is the job something you want?
I know that seeing Kelly so rarely is one of the reasons we are still married and relatively happy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck.
> Is the job something you want?
> I know that seeing Kelly so rarely is one of the reasons we are still married and relatively happy.




hi ed . how are you today? 

I wouldn't want to do it forever but certainly for a while, yes. it will be a good challenge. I must admit, the time apart from jade won't be ideal but all I'm doing just now is working and sleeping so it doesn't matter where i am... i've concerd Scotland, i might as well concer england lol.


----------



## johnandjade

called my mum to drop me in a case of beers for the guys in here.. they have been great so a little parting gift ... and I'm sure i'll have a job here if i want it


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> called my mum to drop me in a case of beers for the guys in here.. they have been great so a little parting gift ... and I'm sure i'll have a job here if i want it


Made it to Leicester. Long day. I'm pretty tired.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Made it to Leicester. Long day. I'm pretty tired.




everything go ok? one more day then its wibbling Friday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> called my mum to drop me in a case of beers for the guys in here.. they have been great so a little parting gift ... and I'm sure i'll have a job here if i want it


And I know you drank them all ! Here's the proof !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And I know you drank them all ! Here's the proof !
> View attachment 175745
> View attachment 175746




magners again today, on my 2nd


----------



## johnandjade

just waiting on my mate then its off to a job. he's my paint work guy . trying to get him as much work as i can


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When you get your license, you'll need a new hobby.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> everything go ok? one more day then its wibbling Friday


Yes it went fine. The M25 was very slow and a coach broke down in lane 2 which made life interesting. 

Son has a lovely little flat - we got everything in which wasn't a certainty 

M1 is all roadworks. Still grey up in Leicester, but at least it's not raining here!

T'committee (best Yorkshire accent) are heading to t'pub shortly for a 'planning meeting'  It's next door to where we're staying.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> When you get your license, you'll need a new hobby.




crashing


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yes it went fine. The M25 was very slow and a coach broke down in lane 2 which made life interesting.
> 
> Son has a lovely little flat - we got everything in which wasn't a certainty
> 
> M1 is all roadworks. Still grey up in Leicester, but at least it's not raining here!
> 
> T'committee (best Yorkshire accent) are heading to t'pub shortly for a 'planning meeting'  It's next door to where we're staying.




chalk that up as a successful day ma'am ! well done. sounds like a well earned meeting


----------



## johnandjade

job turned into 2, both scratched paint repairs for my mate. I washed both cars and got a wee £10 , managed to get him £70 for an hours work... and we both got a free kebbab. the job from Saturday called as well as she hadn't had a chance, 


to say she was very pleased and to drop in cards so she can recommend to friends


----------



## spud's_mum

Went outside and saw Stewie today. Turns out he lives in my garden. He found the food that I left but I only saw him for a few seconds and no sign of him since.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> crashing


Paying for gas , repairs , parking , and 
Insurance !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Paying for gas , repairs , parking , and
> Insurance !



that's the bit I don't look forward to


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! another day, another chance to succeed. tonight i'm due to have 2 cars dropped off at home and have all weekend to do them. will find out today if its my last day in placement, though I hope it isn't.


----------



## johnandjade

oh goody, don't know what I've done but I have a really sore ankle and struggling to walk  only 3miles to go :/


----------



## johnandjade

looking like another cracker of a day here, mr sun has got his hat on


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How's that ankle, John?
Like my fancy necklace?
It's a 24 hour heart monitor.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's that ankle, John?
> Like my fancy necklace?
> It's a 24 hour heart monitor.




beautiful, it's like an old WW2 satchel. hopefully it will do the job and the doc can get that ticker of your sorted. 

ankle is better as day goes on thanks , it was a fun hop to work lol


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey, back in toyota tomorrow. i'll be in to speak to branch manager there to try get kept in for a while longer... I would actually jump ship and join the arnold clark to work there, the guys there are great. 

the gaffa spoke with me today, would have me in a heartbeat... he's been in the game for around 25yr and described my work as 'a different class'


----------



## johnandjade

just like showbizzz... always leave them wanting more, tomorrow i will be running at 200% and have that place begging for me


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I tried, but my phone can't do justice to the quantity of rain falling at the moment. If it keeps this up, I'm going to need an ark.
> 
> I am not in any hurry to get soaked while I go and put Joe under his kennel lamp. An hour or so won't do any harm


Still sunny here - almost managed a full week of it! My family said that after a few days in sunny Wales when they went home to various parts of the UK they felt as if they'd returned home to grotty weather after being abroad. It's not typical of Wales at all. but Lola and I aren't complaining.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This week is a weird one. Today my son and I are getting the Volvo loaded so I can take move him into his new flat in Hertfordshire tomorrow morning. There will no doubt be last minute panics about conference organisation too. Then I'm heading to Leicester for the big day on Thursday and coming home to wibble on Friday.


Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's that ankle, John?
> Like my fancy necklace?
> It's a 24 hour heart monitor.


Sorry you are still under the weather, Ed.
Hope they soon get to the bottom - or should that be the heart - of your problem (hopefully your bottom is fine )


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all the busyness continues.
Last week it was shop 'til I drop - this week return til I burn.
Going to the ends of the earth to buy stuff isn't a good idea when a lot has to go back to the shop.
Glad to hear you are enjoying the sun too John - sorry for all of you that aren't 
I'm sure it will be all change soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I slept like a log after the house move and long drive on Wednesday. I was very tired and Premier Inn beds are very comfortable- especially when someone else is paying. 

The National Space Centre in Leicester is brilliant. We got to explore it for free in our conference breaks. Thanks to one of the speakers not showing mad we got a bit extra time to do that too 

So today I head home via lunch with a friend who has just finished chemo and radiotherapy for breast cancer. She's doing well and it will be good to see her.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I slept like a log after the house move and long drive on Wednesday. I was very tired and Premier Inn beds are very comfortable- especially when someone else is paying.
> 
> The National Space Centre in Leicester is brilliant. We got to explore it for free in our conference breaks. Thanks to one of the speakers not showing mad we got a bit extra time to do that too
> 
> So today I head home via lunch with a friend who has just finished chemo and radiotherapy for breast cancer. She's doing well and it will be good to see her.




glad to hear your friend is doing well, hope yous have a nice lunch and catch up


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! i had to get a taxi to work as my ankle is goosed again this morning.


----------



## johnandjade

well one job for this weekend cancled, its the same guy that messed me about before:/. on the plus side it means i can focus all weekend on my own car


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just posted my first YOUTUBE video:
My Redfoot pen.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just posted my first YOUTUBE video:
> My Redfoot pen.




wayhey. I tried to email a video but no joy . will try at home on wifi


----------



## Pearly

Mornin'! School is out for the summer! Last day was yesterday! Been dealing with some weird strain of strep in past couple of months. My younger twin has his #3 in less than 2 months...uggghhhhh!!!! Supposedly it's going around now and has reputation for recurrence. That last one was a kicker though. My son was really sick! All better now with 3rd line antibiotic. Texas is getting lots of rain and some floods. Keep safe everyone and have a great TGIF


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Mornin'! School is out for the summer! Last day was yesterday! Been dealing with some weird strain of strep in past couple of months. My younger twin has his #3 in less than 2 months...uggghhhhh!!!! Supposedly it's going around now and has reputation for recurrence. That last one was a kicker though. My son was really sick! All better now with 3rd line antibiotic. Texas is getting lots of rain and some floods. Keep safe everyone and have a great TGIF




glad you are all on the mend . it's beautiful in Scotland just now . have a great weekend


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just posted my first YOUTUBE video:
> My Redfoot pen.


Now I can't find it.
I'm SO GOOD with technology.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I can't find it.
> I'm SO GOOD with technology.




here's fidos


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I can't find it.
> I'm SO GOOD with technology.




i got it


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I can't find it.
> I'm SO GOOD with technology.




I saw it! It's filmed sideways and weird angles. I think you should make a new one and film slower. 
We need more awesome pens on YouTube because there are some bad ones and are not good examples.


----------



## johnandjade

my car


----------



## johnandjade

i can hardly make it any worse! inside is not to bad, mission time on outside though!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I can't find it.
> I'm SO GOOD with technology.



What's your YouTube name?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 175979
> View attachment 175980
> View attachment 175981
> 
> 
> i can hardly make it any worse! inside is not to bad, mission time on outside though!


A Citroen?
It would be a very unusual and sought after car here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i got it


How'd you do that?
I'll film a steadier one today after work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Done.
Try:
Redfoot habitat Florida style


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A Citroen?
> It would be a very unusual and sought after car here.




yeah, citroen picaso.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How'd you do that?
> I'll film a steadier one today after work.



searched YouTube for 'my readfoot pen' . copied and pasted the website address from it


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Done.
> Try:
> Redfoot habitat Florida style




should be a link to your page? 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCT2S7mm-KJ1yyHBt6XLmtWg


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Mornin'! School is out for the summer! Last day was yesterday! Been dealing with some weird strain of strep in past couple of months. My younger twin has his #3 in less than 2 months...uggghhhhh!!!! Supposedly it's going around now and has reputation for recurrence. That last one was a kicker though. My son was really sick! All better now with 3rd line antibiotic. Texas is getting lots of rain and some floods. Keep safe everyone and have a great TGIF


What!!? Already? We still have 6 and half weeks to go before our summer hols! I feel cheated!!!!
Hope your kiddies are soon well again and that you have lots planned to have a great time during the summer.


----------



## Lyn W

A quick hello and goodnight from me again - where is the time going these days
I'll be glad to go back to work for a rest!
Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take care, Lyn.
You are missed.


----------



## Momof4

Cooling off in this AZ heat!! 
I'm sharing because nobody in Chat really drinks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nobody?
Perhaps you've never met John or Grandpa?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nobody?
> Perhaps you've never met John or Grandpa?




In The Chat thread.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> yeah, citroen picaso.




no sorry!! renault scenic. basically the same


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> In The Chat thread.


The Bud twins !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care, Lyn.
> You are missed.




I'll second that


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. been awake since 0500, now it's just about time to get up, 0600 .. and I'm falling asleep :/.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The Bud twins !




I'll drink to that!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Safely back home now. 

Everything went well until I drove home. Having looked at Google Maps, there seemed to be considerably fewer accidents by using the A14/M11/M25 rather than the M1/M25. However, it still took over 3.5 hours to do a trip that should have taken just under 2.5 hours. 

On the plus side, I got plenty of time to listen to Andy Murray win his semi final against Stan Wawrinka at the French Open on the radio. 

I'm feeling a lot better after a good night's sleep


----------



## johnandjade

my ankle is still snookered and getting worse... im walking around like snoop dog here lol. maby get an x ray


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> my ankle is still snookered and getting worse... im walking around like snoop dog here lol. maby get an x ray


 Probably just a sprain, but worth getting an x ray just to be on the safe side. Have you strapped it?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Probably just a sprain, but worth getting an x ray just to be on the safe side. Have you strapped it?




hope so, it's swollen up.. i'll just say i'm john wane . had it strapped but cant get boot on so had to take it off


----------



## johnandjade

in the meantime i have instant 'tartan spartan'


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> in the meantime i have instant 'tartan spartan'
> View attachment 176119


I dread to think what's in that stuff! I'll stick to real food


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I dread to think what's in that stuff! I'll stick to real food




oh yes indeed, it's probably going to end up banned. its rocket fuel.


----------



## johnandjade

survived work, and restored paint on my mates car... he got me beer . this daft foots getting worse, had to cancel tomorrow's lesson:/


----------



## johnandjade

jades saying up to hospital we go, not sure it's justified though!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> Went outside and saw Stewie today. Turns out he lives in my garden. He found the food that I left but I only saw him for a few seconds and no sign of him since.


Looks like hes still shy


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> jades saying up to hospital we go, not sure it's justified though!


Jade knows best ! If its getting worse, get it checked out before it gets really bad.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jades saying up to hospital we go, not sure it's justified though!


 I am with Lindhan and Jade. X Ray!


Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Jade knows best ! If its getting worse, get it checked out before it gets really bad.


----------



## johnandjade

had pain killers and they are working will see how it is tomorrow. I'm sure it'll be fine, i'm just practicing at being a pirate


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Men  lol


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Men  lol




tis true:/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> survived work, and restored paint on my mates car... he got me beer . this daft foots getting worse, had to cancel tomorrow's lesson:/


That's because your mate didn't buy Bud !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's because your mate didn't buy Bud !!!!




it was miller


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it was miller


See it wasn't Bud !!!


----------



## wellington

It was a cold, gloomy, wet room here today 
Just wanted to pop in and say hey, Hey


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, its 1300hrs and i'm just up! its out to clean the car and jade can lounge in the sun and fire up a BBQ


----------



## JoesMum

wellington said:


> It was a cold, gloomy, wet room here today
> Just wanted to pop in and say hey, Hey


We are basking in 25C sunshine today. Joe is making up for lost time eating clover. We are off to Wembley to see Bruce Springsteen 

How is your ankle @johnandjade?


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> We are basking in 25C sunshine today. Joe is making up for lost time eating clover. We are off to Wembley to see Bruce Springsteen
> 
> How is your ankle @johnandjade?


Same here, not sure about temps but I put Spud out and he quickly got to work on destroying all the plants that have taken me ages to get started. 
He has now buried himself under a log thing.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We are basking in 25C sunshine today. Joe is making up for lost time eating clover. We are off to Wembley to see Bruce Springsteen
> 
> How is your ankle @johnandjade?



wayhey!!! enjoy mum . it's better thank you, pain killers doing the job!


----------



## johnandjade

the joys of removable seats... instant van! oh and a seat in the sun


----------



## johnandjade

well i went to town on my paint work, had my first go at sanding paint down... damm I'm good!! round handle was heavily scratched



now its like glass!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> well i went to town on my paint work, had my first go at sanding paint down... damm I'm good!! round handle was heavily scratched
> View attachment 176388
> 
> 
> now its like glass!


Well no Bud but look where I'm at !


----------



## wellington

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well no Bud but look where I'm at !
> View attachment 176389


Wait a minute. That's in Michigan. We go there every February on a family bus trip. My whole family lives in MI. What are you doing there, besides losing your money


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well no Bud but look where I'm at !
> View attachment 176389



wayhey!! enjoy gramps 

and good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

look how clear I got my 15yr old paint!! now to touch up with a wee tiny brush


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

wellington said:


> Wait a minute. That's in Michigan. We go there every February on a family bus trip. My whole family lives in MI. What are you doing there, besides losing your money


I was born in Mi. My oldest grandson graduated from Arther hill high Saturday and I came here to buy 5 , one dollar chips . And most of all I played 15 dollars and won 120 dollars , my son played 5 dollars and won 53 dollars , and the wife played 10 dollars and won 85 dollars and she bought me a lot of turtle stuff from the gift shop !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I was born in Mi. My oldest grandson graduated from Arther hill high Saturday and I came here to buy 5 , one dollar chips . And most of all I played 15 dollars and won 120 dollars , my son played 5 dollars and won 53 dollars , and the wife played 10 dollars and won 85 dollars and she bought me a lot of turtle stuff from the gift shop !




result!! that's the beer god  on you as is no bud


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> look how clear I got my 15yr old paint!! now to touch up with a wee tiny brush
> View attachment 176406


Some of us girls use that wee tiny brush often. Lol


----------



## johnandjade

my car, paint restored.. still damage to repair bare in mind its around 15yrs old




wet sanding...




wheels dressed, will refurb when i get car




and i'm not finished! the time consuming work id done, rest is at my lesure. interior is all shampood so hopefully the smell is away as previous owner used for transporting soil and plants!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Some of us girls use that wee tiny brush often. Lol




I actually had some asking if was nail polish lol


----------



## johnandjade

oh and my parking job


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Parking WILL be on the test....


----------



## wellington

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I was born in Mi. My oldest grandson graduated from Arther hill high Saturday and I came here to buy 5 , one dollar chips . And most of all I played 15 dollars and won 120 dollars , my son played 5 dollars and won 53 dollars , and the wife played 10 dollars and won 85 dollars and she bought me a lot of turtle stuff from the gift shop !


Wow, not too bad at all. They do sometimes have nice turtle stuff. I bought a ring this past February when we were there. 
So share pics of what you got.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> I actually had some asking if was nail polish lol


lol awkwarddddd


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Parking WILL be on the test....




I'm pretty good at it  lots of practice at work


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> lol awkwarddddd




it was a wee lassie to be fair. lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> it was a wee lassie to be fair. lol


lol well then he may be the only one that felt weird about it


----------



## johnandjade

go me!!! I remembered pics!!! 

before



wet sanded




and polished out




not bad for no training and first attempt


----------



## JoesMum

Just back from Wembley and 3.5 hours of great Springsteen music


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all . hope we all had a great weekend, it looks like joes mum definitely did \m/ \m/


----------



## johnandjade

looking like another cracking day here, the jumper is about to come off and it's only 0715.


----------



## JoesMum

Beautiful here this morning too 

Good morning all


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Beautiful here this morning too
> 
> Good morning all




about time you got the sun. how was the boss??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> about time you got the sun. how was the boss??


Very high energy. How he keeps going at that pace for so long, I have no idea! He must be very fit. 

Excellent night


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Very high energy. How he keeps going at that pace for so long, I have no idea! He must be very fit.
> 
> Excellent night



brilliant, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## johnandjade

good start to the week... the lad in the cafe never charged me for my extra expresso shot and gave me 2 stamps on loyalty card


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I spent a good portion of yesterday looking at and purchasing two new mattresses for our bedrooms.( I switched over to the gel "memory foam" types.)
hopefully, it will help me/us get some sleep. And stop my back from hurting.
The price of the things alone would likely keep me awake for a few nights.
When did they get so expensive? Maybe I'm just cheap.
(I guess it's been a while since I bought any bedding.)


----------



## jaizei

I've found the less I sleep, the less my back aches. If I keep moving, it doesn't have time to stiffen up.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I spent a good portion of yesterday looking at and purchasing two new mattresses for our bedrooms.( I switched over to the gel "memory foam" types.)
> hopefully, it will help me/us get some sleep. And stop my back from hurting.
> The price of the things alone would likely keep me awake for a few nights.
> When did they get so expensive? Maybe I'm just cheap.
> (I guess it's been a while since I bought any bedding.)




sorry to hear your not sleeping to well . did you get results back from the heart monitor? our bed cost us a grand ( £1000) but the way i see it you spend half your life on it so it's worth it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, John.
No. So far, I've heard nothing. I take it as good news.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, John.
> No. So far, I've heard nothing. I take it as good news.




here's hoping


----------



## johnandjade

roasty toasty today.


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee.. the hose the guy's use for testing for leaks makes a great shower... tap aff and nice and cool


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I spent a good portion of yesterday looking at and purchasing two new mattresses for our bedrooms.( I switched over to the gel "memory foam" types.)
> hopefully, it will help me/us get some sleep. And stop my back from hurting.
> The price of the things alone would likely keep me awake for a few nights.
> When did they get so expensive? Maybe I'm just cheap.
> (I guess it's been a while since I bought any bedding.)




It helps if you sleep on your back with a pillow under your knees. If you must sleep on your side put a pillow between your knees. 
It can really help. 
I struggle with an aching back while sleeping too! It sucks. I use my upper body to turn over as well.
I hope get some relief.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Let me know how the mattress is. I also have back aches, sometimes while im sleeping due to my scoliosis . I got a firm cushion too mattress so its soft but still gives some support but it still aches some mornings.


----------



## johnandjade

taxi home as ankle is still playing up


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> taxi home as ankle is still playing up


You MUST get that strapped properly


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> my car, paint restored.. still damage to repair bare in mind its around 15yrs old
> View attachment 176413
> View attachment 176414
> 
> 
> wet sanding...
> View attachment 176415
> View attachment 176416
> 
> 
> wheels dressed, will refurb when i get car
> View attachment 176417
> View attachment 176418
> 
> 
> and i'm not finished! the time consuming work id done, rest is at my lesure. interior is all shampood so hopefully the smell is away as previous owner used for transporting soil and plants!


You have done a great job, the car is looking good


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> taxi home as ankle is still playing up


Listen to @JoesMum go and get it looked at


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> It helps if you sleep on your back with a pillow under your knees. If you must sleep on your side put a pillow between your knees.
> It can really help.
> I struggle with an aching back while sleeping too! It sucks. I use my upper body to turn over as well.
> I hope get some relief.


I'm a side sleeper.
I may fall asleep in any position, but I always wake up on my side. I have one of those long "body" pillows and I wrap an arm and a leg over it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Amron said:


> Listen to @JoesMum go and get it looked at


How IS that ankle?
Is it in the joint?
Injuries like that can get much worse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Let me know how the mattress is. I also have back aches, sometimes while im sleeping due to my scoliosis . I got a firm cushion too mattress so its soft but still gives some support but it still aches some mornings.


They are Sealy Destiny "gold" gel foam mattresses.
They arrive Thursday and I'm hoping that they live up to the ratings I've read about them.
Supposedly all of the old issues, like getting hot at night and sagging foam have been rectified.
My ex wife has scoliosis. Rough. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a side sleeper.
> I may fall asleep in any position, but I always wake up on my side. I have one of those long "body" pillows and I wrap an arm and a leg over it.


im usually a side sleeper, i flip sides often throughout the night. Some times i do sleep on my back and this is when it hurts. I have a "boyfriend" which is suppose to be useful for this arm and leg wrapping but he apparently has a body pillow (its his moms pillow he took from her when he moved out.... we refer to it as "your/my mama's pillow") of his own, therefore not needing me and leaving me out to comfort myself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sounds familiar. My wife and I sleep apart due to our work schedules not being the same.
Besides, I snore and she talks in her sleep.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

my boyfriend snores when he's had too much to drink, I make noises in my sleep.. and always look mad. so i think theres understanding.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Funny


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> What's your YouTube name?


Ed Dwiggins
My actual name.
I'm high tech like that.
The second video is much better.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ed Dwiggins
> My actual name.
> I'm high tech like that.
> The second video is much better.



I saw it the other day and gave it a like! It was much better


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You MUST get that strapped properly




got an appointment at the doctors on Monday


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> You have done a great job, the car is looking good




fankkoo . my mum will probably right it off now lol


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How IS that ankle?
> Is it in the joint?
> Injuries like that can get much worse.




it's not fell off yet


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds familiar. My wife and I sleep apart due to our work schedules not being the same.
> Besides, I snore and she talks in her sleep.




4 times jades snoring woke me last night


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 



johnandjade said:


> got an appointment at the doctors on Monday


No. Just go to your nearest minor injuries clinic or A&E. That's where your GP will send you. It needs an x ray and your GP can't do that. 

It's not like we have to pay to go to A&E. Get down there after work today.

According to this, your MIU is at the Vale of Leven and A&E at Paisley
http://www.nhsggc.org.uk/patients-a...-of-leven/when-youre-ill/minor-injuries-unit/

The MIU would be better and probably quicker to see you


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> No. Just go to your nearest minor injuries clinic or A&E. That's where your GP will send you. It needs an x ray and your GP can't do that.
> 
> It's not like we have to pay to go to A&E. Get down there after work today.
> 
> According to this, your MIU is at the Vale of Leven and A&E at Paisley
> http://www.nhsggc.org.uk/patients-a...-of-leven/when-youre-ill/minor-injuries-unit/
> 
> The MIU would be better and probably quicker to see you



morning. I know you're right, I ignored my wrist and it caused problems:/. i'll try take a half day and get up to hosp today. got a driving lesson tonight as well:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ed Dwiggins
> My actual name.
> I'm high tech like that.
> The second video is much better.


Thanks. I was worried about it being too long. I wanted to show the rain misters working, etc.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> No. Just go to your nearest minor injuries clinic or A&E. That's where your GP will send you. It needs an x ray and your GP can't do that.
> 
> It's not like we have to pay to go to A&E. Get down there after work today.
> 
> According to this, your MIU is at the Vale of Leven and A&E at Paisley
> http://www.nhsggc.org.uk/patients-a...-of-leven/when-youre-ill/minor-injuries-unit/
> 
> The MIU would be better and probably quicker to see you




made arrangements to get away from work at 1500 and my mum ( the birth one ) is going to run me up to A+E. 

I bet I just have a stone in my shoe . I'm a big girl when it comes to pain :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> made arrangements to get away from work at 1500 and my mum ( the birth one ) is going to run me up to A+E.
> 
> I bet I just have a stone in my shoe . I'm a big girl when it comes to pain :/


Good 
Use that free medical


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good
> Use that free medical




it is a blessing. will probably just be chased out the door with a 'man up son' but hey... gets me out of work i guess . 

how are you doing mr ed?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it is a blessing. will probably just be chased out the door with a 'man up son' but hey... gets me out of work i guess .
> 
> how are you doing mr ed?


When you get back, cancel that GP appointment if you don't need it for follow up. Then someone else can have it. 

Don't cancel it yet though... Murphy's Law says the hospital will send you to your GP if you do!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That hospital stay of mine cost over $7,500.
My out of pocket was $200.

I got back my heart monitor test results. Normal.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> That hospital stay of mine cost over $7,500.
> My out of pocket was $200.


Thank goodness you had insurance. 



> I got back my heart monitor test results. Normal.


That's very good news indeed. A big relief


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> When you get back, cancel that GP appointment if you don't need it for follow up. Then someone else can have it.
> 
> Don't cancel it yet though... Murphy's Law says the hospital will send you to your GP if you do!




very true! I'm due back for review on meds anyway so will be keeping it


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That hospital stay of mine cost over $7,500.
> My out of pocket was $200.
> 
> I got back my heart monitor test results. Normal.




yawoozaa!  , relived to hear results are normal


----------



## johnandjade

up at the hospital. waiting time saying 4hrs :/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> up at the hospital. waiting time saying 4hrs :/


Not so good. At least you're allowed to use your phone these days!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Not so good. At least you're allowed to use your phone these days!




true! ... I put it on charge before I left work


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

jades going to come up as well


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> That hospital stay of mine cost over $7,500.
> My out of pocket was $200.
> 
> I got back my heart monitor test results. Normal.


Great relief! Glad your insurance came through for you


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> up at the hospital. waiting time saying 4hrs :/


What???!!!!! 4 hrs???!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> What???!!!!! 4 hrs???!!!!




yeah, its not too busy but people alot worse off than me.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> very true! I'm due back for review on meds anyway so will be keeping it


Hey John good luck with your ankle.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> yeah, its not too busy but people alot worse off than me.


----------



## spud's_mum

Good afternoon everyone 
Just had a storm here so I am soaked.
I have gymnastics but I will only be able to do no handed skills or abs conditioning as I think I've damaged a tendon in my wrist. I have a lump on it that hurts when I put weight on it. I don't know how I did it, it's also bruised.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hey John good luck with your ankle.




fankkoo. they'll be nothing wrong with it, i'm just a big girl lol


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> Just had a storm here so I am soaked.
> I have gymnastics but I will only be able to do no handed skills or abs conditioning as I think I've damaged a tendon in my wrist. I have a lump on it that hurts when I put weight on it. I don't know how I did it, it's also bruised.




ouch!! hope it's not giving you too much grief


----------



## johnandjade

asked jade to bring my juice and crisps and she said no  lucky i had enough change for the vending machine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If we ever meet, I'll have a shot.


You'll need more than one if you should ever meet me.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> Just had a storm here so I am soaked.
> I have gymnastics but I will only be able to do no handed skills or abs conditioning as I think I've damaged a tendon in my wrist. I have a lump on it that hurts when I put weight on it. I don't know how I did it, it's also bruised.


We had one flash of lightning, no thunder and a downpour and now it's just as humid as it was before. 

It sounds like you might be joining John in A&E. Get an ice pack (or a bag of frozen peas) wrapped in a towel and hopefully the pain will settle. If it hurts a lot at gymnastics then stop. Don't risk further injury.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know about dusted but I think he's keeping them in beer !


I am not terribly sure it's good for them, but they have been seen drunk quite often.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll need more than one if you should ever meet me.


Oh hello! Glad you could pop in to see us. As you can see @johnandjade may have tripped over one of the armadillos while he was polishing them.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> yeah, its not too busy but people alot worse off than me.


Damn! 4 hrs though???!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> ouch!! hope it's not giving you too much grief


Im fine thanks  it only when I put weight on it. It's going to be like torture watching my friends tumble and I'm not allowed


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> We had one flash of lightning, no thunder and a downpour and now it's just as humid as it was before.
> 
> It sounds like you might be joining John in A&E. Get an ice pack (or a bag of frozen peas) wrapped in a towel and hopefully the pain will settle. If it hurts a lot at gymnastics then stop. Don't risk further injury.


We had loads of thunder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! leaves time for a novelette
> 
> good to hear from you sir!


The novel and two other books are on hold.
But I'm writing a couple of smaller articles for magazines.
Some people will publish any old rubbish.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not terribly sure it's good for them, but they have been seen drunk quite often.


I haven't seen them drunk, but I'm of the belief your RIGHT !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The novel and two other books are on hold.
> But I'm writing a couple of smaller articles for magazines.
> Some people will publish any old rubbish.


Some of your Emails are worthy of printing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was gonna say it's tomorrow, but I suppose it's the same thing since you're in the future.


Hi, Cameron.
One hour less in the future now.
Clocks just went back an hour for Ramadan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been trying to say Hello to Del.
> She seems to be absent


Hmmmmm.
Has Del been seen since ?
She does have long periods of absence sometimes.
i'm sure (hope) she's ok.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Has Del been seen since ?
> She does have long periods of absence sometimes.
> i'm sure (hope) she's ok.


Me too.
I shot her a P.M but want to respect her privacy, also.


----------



## Pearly

Good late morning Friends! Getting hot in central Texas.... Dragging my a**** in finishing my tortoise garden. Those cinderblocks are heavy!!!! moving them about in this heat... I'm too old for that! Bringing them in my car and logging 56 or such number all the way up little hill to the backyard didn't seem so bad when the weather was cooler... Anyway! School's out! Kids are home! I'm looking for work (so is my husband!) I may have got some to cover few holes, should know by the end of this week. But it's really my husband who needs to work. He is the moneymaker for the family... I hate this economy of ours! Going off track here, chasing bunnies just wanted to pop in and say HI, and how happy I am @ZEROPILOT that Ed's heart is ok, hope John's ankle is ok, and Spud's Mom takes it easy with that gymnastics. And great to see Adam's name pop up! Long time no see! Wishing you all very wonderful Tuesday! I'll try to visit here more. Missing out on way too much over here in cdr


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Damn! 4 hrs though???!!!!



passed the waiting room now, in a room waiting on a doc


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Im fine thanks  it only when I put weight on it. It's going to be like torture watching my friends tumble and I'm not allowed




I wouldn't risk further injury :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The novel and two other books are on hold.
> But I'm writing a couple of smaller articles for magazines.
> Some people will publish any old rubbish.


I'm sure it's anything but rubbish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We had one flash of lightning, no thunder and a downpour and now it's just as humid as it was before.
> 
> It sounds like you might be joining John in A&E. Get an ice pack (or a bag of frozen peas) wrapped in a towel and hopefully the pain will settle. If it hurts a lot at gymnastics then stop. Don't risk further injury.


John's in A&E ????? What ????
Hi, Joe's Mum.
How are things ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> roasty toasty today.
> View attachment 176500


39 degrees here!!! 
Your roasty toasty sounds positively chilly to me.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John's in A&E ????? What ????
> Hi, Joe's Mum.
> How are things ?


Hot and humid here. Pretty horrible weather. Otherwise very good thank you. 

John hurt his ankle at the back end of last week and has finally given in to nagging from Jade and the CDR to get it seen to! Even if they just strap it and give him painkillers it will be better than nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Let me know how the mattress is. I also have back aches, sometimes while im sleeping due to my scoliosis . I got a firm cushion too mattress so its soft but still gives some support but it still aches some mornings.


Oh, hello Linhdan, and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
I very much hope the other guys and gals have offered you an armadillo and some suitable refreshments and that no one has thrown a jellyfish at you yet. 
Have some points.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> I wouldn't risk further injury :/


I think I'll just do no handed tumbling or conditioning 

How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> You have done a great job, the car is looking good


Coffee ?
Custard Cream ?
Watch out for the hedgehogs.
And have some points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds familiar. My wife and I sleep apart due to our work schedules not being the same.
> Besides, I snore and she talks in her sleep.


wifey does both.
Tidgy farts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got an appointment at the doctors on Monday


Monday ????????
Ridiculous.
If I were there I'd operate now.
For free.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon everyone else. 
Ramadan mubarek saeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That hospital stay of mine cost over $7,500.
> My out of pocket was $200.
> 
> I got back my heart monitor test results. Normal.


Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Normal, Ed?
You ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> Just had a storm here so I am soaked.
> I have gymnastics but I will only be able to do no handed skills or abs conditioning as I think I've damaged a tendon in my wrist. I have a lump on it that hurts when I put weight on it. I don't know how I did it, it's also bruised.


Oh, dear! 
Hi Spud's Mum.
love to you and all your family and pets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh hello! Glad you could pop in to see us. As you can see @johnandjade may have tripped over one of the armadillos while he was polishing them.


A harmadillo, i guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I haven't seen them drunk, but I'm of the belief your RIGHT !


Hi, Gramps, hope all's well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some of your Emails are worthy of printing.


Do they still print messages on toilet paper?


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey does both.
> Tidgy farts.


Haha! My baby torts fart too!!! I can see their bubbles in their bath my friends english bulldog farts really bad at night. My cats seldom do, their gastric problems are usually related to hairballs and they just regurgitate them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too.
> I shot her a P.M but want to respect her privacy, also.


She'll be back.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 39 degrees here!!!
> Your roasty toasty sounds positively chilly to me.


Uggghhh! That's hot! It's not wuite that bad over here... Yet!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Monday ????????
> Ridiculous.
> If I were there I'd operate now.
> For free.


Haha! If I were John, I'd probably pass on the kind free offer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good late morning Friends! Getting hot in central Texas.... Dragging my a**** in finishing my tortoise garden. Those cinderblocks are heavy!!!! moving them about in this heat... I'm too old for that! Bringing them in my car and logging 56 or such number all the way up little hill to the backyard didn't seem so bad when the weather was cooler... Anyway! School's out! Kids are home! I'm looking for work (so is my husband!) I may have got some to cover few holes, should know by the end of this week. But it's really my husband who needs to work. He is the moneymaker for the family... I hate this economy of ours! Going off track here, chasing bunnies just wanted to pop in and say HI, and how happy I am @ZEROPILOT that Ed's heart is ok, hope John's ankle is ok, and Spud's Mom takes it easy with that gymnastics. And great to see Adam's name pop up! Long time no see! Wishing you all very wonderful Tuesday! I'll try to visit here more. Missing out on way too much over here in cdr


Hi, Ewa.
Good luck with the jobhunting.
And bunnyhunting. 
I miss it here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure it's anything but rubbish!


Well, it certainly isn't Shakespeare.
He refused to ghost write for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hot and humid here. Pretty horrible weather. Otherwise very good thank you.
> 
> John hurt his ankle at the back end of last week and has finally given in to nagging from Jade and the CDR to get it seen to! Even if they just strap it and give him painkillers it will be better than nothing.


I think they shoot lame horses.
bit risky going to A&E for John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Haha! My baby torts fart too!!! I can see their bubbles in their bath my friends english bulldog farts really bad at night. My cats seldom do, their gastric problems are usually related to hairballs and they just regurgitate them.


Tidgy's are very squeaky.
Then she twitches her tail and looks faintly embarrassed. 
Or proud.
It's a bit difficult to tell her facial expressions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Uggghhh! That's hot! It's not wuite that bad over here... Yet!


Some like it hot.
I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Haha! If I were John, I'd probably pass on the kind free offer


But I am a doctor!!!!!!!
Admittedly, of palaeontology, but I'm sure that counts for something.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's are very squeaky.
> Then she twitches her tail and looks faintly embarrassed.
> Or proud.
> It's a bit difficult to tell her facial expressions.


It's pride, I'm sure! Like my husband and children sometimes I want to strangle them


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some like it hot.
> I do.


I used to like hot summers, but now hitting the 50 mark I think I'm afflicted with most middle aged women's disease (hot momma!)


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I am a doctor!!!!!!!
> Admittedly, of palaeontology, but I'm sure that counts for something.


But Adam, I don't doubt your doctoral skills.... Just maybe... not on ligaments and tendons...? And bones...?  c'mon! John is our Friend! First: do no harm! But do paleontology doctors even have that oath???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> It's pride, I'm sure! Like my husband and children sometimes I want to strangle them


wifey actually claps with glee whan she farts or burps.
Goodness!
She's supposed to be cultured.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gramps, hope all's well!


Well at midnight I'll be back in Phx. AZ . And away from the cold Sag. Mi . 
Thank God


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> But Adam, I don't doubt your doctoral skills.... Just maybe... not on ligaments and tendons...? And bones...?  c'mon! John is our Friend! First: do no harm! But do paleontology doctors even have that oath???


We only say our oath when we hit our thumb with the geological hammer. 
It was just an offer.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey actually claps with glee whan she farts or burps.
> Goodness!
> She's supposed to be cultured.


Too comical!!!! Love it!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We only say our oath when we hit our thumb with the geological hammer.
> It was just an offer.


Hahah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well at midnight I'll be back in Phx. AZ . And away from the cold Sag. Mi .
> Thank God


Always nice to get home.
To a Bud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Too comical!!!! Love it!


Me too, really.
But don't tell wifey, i always pretend to be outraged.


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> made arrangements to get away from work at 1500 and my mum ( the birth one ) is going to run me up to A+E.
> 
> I bet I just have a stone in my shoe . I'm a big girl when it comes to pain :/


About time


----------



## Amron

spudthetortoise said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> Just had a storm here so I am soaked.
> I have gymnastics but I will only be able to do no handed skills or abs conditioning as I think I've damaged a tendon in my wrist. I have a lump on it that hurts when I put weight on it. I don't know how I did it, it's also bruised.


Probably chasing that mouse for more pics. Hope it gets better soon


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 39 degrees here!!!
> Your roasty toasty sounds positively chilly to me.




i had a pint in the sun .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time to start preparing to break the fast for today 
Take care everybody, it was fun dropping by.
Speak soon.
Love you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had a pint in the sun .....
> View attachment 176631


Ha de ha.
But
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(The pint, not The Sun).


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> No. Just go to your nearest minor injuries clinic or A&E. That's where your GP will send you. It needs an x ray and your GP can't do that.
> 
> It's not like we have to pay to go to A&E. Get down there after work today.
> 
> According to this, your MIU is at the Vale of Leven and A&E at Paisley
> http://www.nhsggc.org.uk/patients-a...-of-leven/when-youre-ill/minor-injuries-unit/
> 
> The MIU would be better and probably quicker to see you


You certainly do things properly, getting all information sorted for other people


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> That hospital stay of mine cost over $7,500.
> My out of pocket was $200.
> 
> I got back my heart monitor test results. Normal.


Very good news( the result, not the charges)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time to start preparing to break the fast for today
> Take care everybody, it was fun dropping by.
> Speak soon.
> Love you all.




sorry I missed you boss


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I am a doctor!!!!!!!
> Admittedly, of palaeontology, but I'm sure that counts for something.


That's bones isn't it? Admittedly they're usually fossilised, but still...

And being a dab hand with plaster of paris covers both occupations too I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sorry I missed you boss


Not quite gone yet, old friend.
Sorry to hear you've been injured by a harmadillo. 
please look after yourself.
And the armadillos.


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> You certainly do things properly, getting all information sorted for other people


He needed to stop making excuses. I was removing the wriggle room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's bones isn't it? Admittedly they're usually fossilised, but still...
> 
> And being a dab hand with plaster of paris covers both occupations too I think


Quite.
My argument exactly.


----------



## johnandjade

well doc hollywood says I've damaged ligaments, can't do anything to help, so soldier on it is... i've to rest and ice 3 times a day. 

LOL! like that's gonna happen! 

(unless this counts  )


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee ?
> Custard Cream ?
> Watch out for the hedgehogs.And have some points.


Thank you, can I be awkward and have tea, very british


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite gone yet, old friend.
> Sorry to hear you've been injured by a harmadillo.
> please look after yourself.
> And the armadillos.




 , I just want to be a one legged pirate.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> He needed to stop making excuses. I was removing the wriggle room




mum knows best


----------



## johnandjade

baby degu!! more than likely named gizmo.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time to start preparing to break the fast for today
> Take care everybody, it was fun dropping by.
> Speak soon.
> Love you all.


You fast??!!! Wow!!!! I should try that sometime... Well, technically we are supposed to do it on regular bases in catholic religion... But!!!!! Such lousy catholic I am! Some day! Some day!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well doc hollywood says I've damaged ligaments, can't do anything to help, so soldier on it is... i've to rest and ice 3 times a day.
> 
> LOL! like that's gonna happen!
> 
> (unless this counts  )
> View attachment 176646


A six pack would be better.


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Thank you, can I be awkward and have tea, very british


----------



## Amron

Pearly said:


> It's pride, I'm sure! Like my husband and children sometimes I want to strangle them


I have just spent the afternoon on a training course sat next a very polite, neat young girl who didn't stop all afternoon, the smell was awful


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A six pack would be better.




. at least it's proper sized cans here.... pints


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Thank you, can I be awkward and have tea, very british


You may indeed. 
(have tea, not be awkward. or both).
I'm British and they drink lots of tea here in Morocco.
But I prefer coffee.
And beer.
And whisky.
And..............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> , I just want to be a one legged pirate.


We already have one, matey!


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I have just spent the afternoon on a training course sat next a very polite, neat young girl who didn't stop all afternoon, the smell was awful




oh goodness. I'm the kind of person that would have 'fought back' teehee hee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> baby degu!! more than likely named gizmo.
> 
> View attachment 176648
> View attachment 176649


Baby ?
It looks huge !!!!!
Lovely.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We already have one, matey!




I think he is still on the wall from 'pin the leg on the pirate'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> You fast??!!! Wow!!!! I should try that sometime... Well, technically we are supposed to do it on regular bases in catholic religion... But!!!!! Such lousy catholic I am! Some day! Some day!!!


I do it as part of the community, not from a religious reason.
It's hard, but somehow satisfying and breaking the fast with friends and neighbours each night is a tremendous experience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I have just spent the afternoon on a training course sat next a very polite, neat young girl who didn't stop all afternoon, the smell was awful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . at least it's proper sized cans here.... pints


No booze for 30 days for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think he is still on the wall from 'pin the leg on the pirate'


Nope, I rescued him.
..............eventually.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No booze for 30 days for me.



waaaahhh  

i do think it's great you partake for the community spirit, I'm sure the locals apreciate and commend you for it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I rescued him.
> ..............eventually.



is he back to walking in circles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> waaaahhh
> 
> i do think it's great you partake for the community spirit, I'm sure the locals apreciate and commend you for it


They do.
But more importantly they give me lots of lovely food.


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam... it's not long till your creations birthday!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is he back to walking in circles


Ever decreasingly............


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do.
> But more importantly they give me lots of lovely food.




wayhey!! always good how is zac?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... it's not long till your creations birthday!!


Indeed, i'll be here for that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ever decreasingly............




he'll be needing to call a joiner soon!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, i'll be here for that.




yay


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! always good how is zac?


He's good. 
Very busy with exams but still finds the time to visit Tidgy twice a week.
(and me hopefully).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's good.
> Very busy with exams but still finds the time to visit Tidgy twice a week.
> (and me hopefully).




glad to hear. is tidgy still beating everyone at chess?


----------



## johnandjade

tried to snap mum and pup, they are camera shy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. is tidgy still beating everyone at chess?


Board of it now. 
She's taken up golf.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Board of it now.
> She's taken up golf.




brilliant.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do it as part of the community, not from a religious reason.
> It's hard, but somehow satisfying and breaking the fast with friends and neighbours each night is a tremendous experience.


I think I could that ( break the fast) very easily. Just had dinner, jacket potato cheese and coleslaw, going to find something for pudding


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta go.
wifey calls, so I may not delay.
Bye all.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Board of it now.
> She's taken up golf.




as well as starting a fried chicken fast food joint! that's one busy tort


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta go.
> wifey calls, so I may not delay.
> Bye all.




until next time sir. take care and best wishes, good to hear from you


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I think I could that ( break the fast) very easily. Just had dinner, jacket potato cheese and coleslaw, going to find something for pudding




happy hunting we usually end up having coco pops lol


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


>


I love all your videos etc....


----------



## johnandjade

last night for a change we had... coco pop chocolate cakes


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I love all your videos etc....




im like a kid with a new toy since I learned how to copy and paste links


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> last night for a change we had... coco pop chocolate cakes


Oh I like to make Mars bar cakes with coco pops, scrummy dee


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> im like a kid with a new toy since I learned how to copy and paste links


I have not figured out how to do that yet, my girls laugh at me for being so useless with tech, I can't even get the little smileys to work for me


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Oh I like to make Mars bar cakes with coco pops, scrummy dee




ohhh yess indeed!!! have you seen the giant sized mars bars etc???


----------



## johnandjade

or better yet, THE DEEP FRIED MARS BAR!!


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> ohhh yess indeed!!! have you seen the giant sized mars bars etc???


No, point me to them right away!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I have not figured out how to do that yet, my girls laugh at me for being so useless with tech, I can't even get the little smileys to work for me




i can manage    :/ but thats it!


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> or better yet, THE DEEP FRIED MARS BAR!!


Oh I have tried them, when in Scotland do what the Scottish do, so to speak


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> No, point me to them right away!!!!




http://www.dailyedge.ie/giant-creme-egg-840156-Mar2013/


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Oh I have tried them, when in Scotland do what the Scottish do, so to speak




uch aye . 

what did you think? where abouts did you visit?


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> http://www.dailyedge.ie/giant-creme-egg-840156-Mar2013/


Thank you, I just might go in the kitchen to make that


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> uch aye .
> 
> what did you think? where abouts did you visit?


I have been quite a bit but tend to stay around the Dumfries area, last time we stayed at Moffett Have really good memories and are going to venture up there in the summer holidays, don't know where yet but we could travel around and explore, we have a caravan


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Thank you, I just might go in the kitchen to make that




wayhey they do look awesome don't they! jade made a giant Jaffa cake before but it didn't taste the same . it was a friends recipe but jade thinks it can be tweeked


----------



## johnandjade

result!! I found a tea cake


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> wayhey they do look awesome don't they! jade made a giant Jaffa cake before but it didn't taste the same . it was a friends recipe but jade thinks it can be tweeked


I have heard the jelly all soaks into the sponge but it's good to sample anyway


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> result!! I found a tea cake
> View attachment 176656


The best teacakes in the whole wide world, scrummyscummy dee


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I have been quite a bit but tend to stay around the Dumfries area, last time we stayed at Moffett Have really good memories and are going to venture up there in the summer holidays, don't know where yet but we could travel around and explore, we have a caravan




i'm in paisley, Glasgow. terrible place just today there was yet another murder. I'm your typical scot... haven't seen any of the country outside my own front door! i have worked all over but that doesn't count.


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I have heard the jelly all soaks into the sponge but it's good to sample anyway




cling film till it sets


----------



## johnandjade

really not the best though


----------



## Amron

Just finished planting up my seedlings for the torts, don't know how to upload the photo, bath the for Mars then I will have a cuppa with a Tunnocks, caramel log or two


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 176657
> 
> 
> really not the best though


Thank you, I will give this a go and let you know how I get on


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i had a pint in the sun .....
> View attachment 176631


That better be Bud!!!


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> i'm in paisley, Glasgow. terrible place just today there was yet another murder. I'm your typical scot... haven't seen any of the country outside my own front door! i have worked all over but that doesn't count.


I'd love to go to Glasgow, wouldn't be able to understand the lingo mind. You need to slow down on the work front and get out there


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Just finished planting up my seedlings for the torts, don't know how to upload the photo, bath the for Mars then I will have a cuppa with a Tunnocks, caramel log or two




ohhh the caramel logs!!!   we tried and failed last year to grow, this years isn't looking to great either


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> I'd love to go to Glasgow, wouldn't be able to understand the lingo mind. You need to slow down on the work front and get out there


We went for the Commonwealth Games in 2014. We had a fantastic time


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Thank you, I will give this a go and let you know how I get on




good luck  jade is out or I would ask what changes she would have made. for me, the base was the main issue, it was rock solid


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That better be Bud!!!




doctors orders gramps, 3 times a day 




' a bud day keeps the doctor away '


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I'd love to go to Glasgow, wouldn't be able to understand the lingo mind. You need to slow down on the work front and get out there




soon as I'm able I'm going to take a week and a tent, pick a hill and off i go


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We went for the Commonwealth Games in 2014. We had a fantastic time




hi mum . we'll you were right all along .. ( sticks out bottom lip and looks at feet ) I've to strap up the foot.


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> good luck  jade is out or I would ask what changes she would have made. for me, the base was the main issue, it was rock solid


Maybe it was a little bit stale, Asda's finest are usually soft


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> soon as I'm able I'm going to take a week and a tent, pick a hill and off i go


Them there hills are calling


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Them there hills are calling




just ashame they have power pillions on the top  I'm literally 10mins away from GLA airport, I'm like a little puppy staring out the window at hills and planes every day, dreaming of either a simple or a jetsetting lifestyle lol


----------



## Amron

Managed to work the mystery of the camera out. Don't do e what they are, they are from the mix bag of seeds


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Maybe it was a little bit stale, Asda's finest are usually soft




the old... ' is a jaffa cake, a cake or a biscuit debate'


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Managed to work the mystery of the camera out. Don't do e what they are, they are from the mix bag of seeds




wayhey!! we are also cloning spider and jade plants



Fido keep a good eye on them



he's sleeping just now though


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> the old... ' is a jaffa cake, a cake or a biscuit debate'


Definitely a cake, you don't get charged VAT on chocolate cakes but you do on biscuits


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! we are also cloning spider and jade plants
> View attachment 176665
> 
> 
> Fido keep a good eye on them
> View attachment 176666
> 
> 
> he's sleeping just now though[/QUOTE
> Ohhh money trees!!!


----------



## Amron

I have just been awarded a trophy, whoop whoop!!!and I have become an active member, things are looking up


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Definitely a cake, you don't get charged VAT on chocolate cakes but you do on biscuits




and 5p for the bag!! I can't remember the numbers but i love the fact that 'polly bag usage' has went down say 80% since the 5p charge in Scotland...


it's not because we are trying to save the planet, it's because we are cheep!


----------



## johnandjade

yeah, they don't work though lol


----------



## johnandjade

a tailored billy connolly number...

there's a nasty stereotype of Scotish being tight fisted and cheep... I heard copper wire was first discovered when 2 scots were arguing over a penny!


----------



## Amron

All torts are tucked in for the night, time I spoke to hubby now, night all


----------



## johnandjade

well it's funny how fate works.... I ordered more hand wraps last week as i use them for wrist support, and then i snooker my ankle! £5 well invested. have a pair of boots that are a bit big so I guess I can use them as well now as mine have no miles left and they will fit! had to cancel 2 driving lessons in last 3 days... now i know I don't need a cast i can charge on!! 

it happens in 3's right enough


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. woke up a 0500 on the armadillo by the sound of baldrick in his wheel. hungry boy this morning, roll with square sausage and tattie scone here I come! walking a bit better today


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 



johnandjade said:


> soon as I'm able I'm going to take a week and a tent, pick a hill and off i go





Amron said:


> Them there hills are calling


The hills are calling me. JoesDad has to go to Leeds today, short notice, for a couple of days for work, so I have grabbed my boots and my binoculars and I'm off to my beloved Yorkshire moors for a couple of days bird-watching  I spent my teenage years in the Yorkshire Dales. 



johnandjade said:


> hi mum . we'll you were right all along .. ( sticks out bottom lip and looks at feet ) I've to strap up the foot.


Mum knows best  Glad you got it checked out. I hope it recovers quickly now it's strapped


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> 
> The hills are calling me. JoesDad has to go to Leeds today, short notice, for a couple of days for work, so I have grabbed my boots and my binoculars and I'm off to my beloved Yorkshire moors for a couple of days bird-watching  I spent my teenage years in the Yorkshire Dales.
> 
> 
> Mum knows best  Glad you got it checked out. I hope it recovers quickly now it's strapped



that sounds awesome. hopefully the weather holds for you.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> that sounds awesome. hopefully the weather holds for you.


I'm not too bothered if it doesn't. I know the area like the back of my hand so I can stay dry and warm and find entertainment


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm not too bothered if it doesn't. I know the area like the back of my hand so I can stay dry and warm and find entertainment




nice one. remember some pictures for us please mum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
last night out of the blue my heart started pounding again. I was just chilling and hanging out with the dog without another thought or worry on my mind.
I checked my pulse...186. This morning it's still 183. I'd say maybe these pills aren't very effective.
Back to square one for sh-ts sake! 
Feeling like crap. Every action is such a drain. I showered 20 minutes ago and I'm already sweating.
I'll call my cardiologist after 9. It's not even 5 am.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> last night out of the blue my heart started pounding again. I was just chilling and hanging out with the dog without another thought or worry on my mind.
> I checked my pulse...186. This morning it's still 183. I'd say maybe these pills aren't very effective.
> Back to square one for sh-ts sake!
> Feeling like crap. Every action is such a drain. I showered 20 minutes ago and I'm already sweating.
> I'll call my cardiologist after 9. It's not even 5 am.


Oh no!  That's not good at all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Oh no!  That's not good at all.


I'm getting very tired of this crap.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> last night out of the blue my heart started pounding again. I was just chilling and hanging out with the dog without another thought or worry on my mind.
> I checked my pulse...186. This morning it's still 183. I'd say maybe these pills aren't very effective.
> Back to square one for sh-ts sake!
> Feeling like crap. Every action is such a drain. I showered 20 minutes ago and I'm already sweating.
> I'll call my cardiologist after 9. It's not even 5 am.




oh no ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The thing is I know the cardiologist is going to toss me back into the hospital....So that they can find nothing again. Tell me that it's stress even though there is none now.
I haven't felt like myself for a pretty long time. It would be nice to have someone diagnose this. I think it might be something with my oxygen intake. If I hook myself up to my pulse thing and breath deeply, my pulse momentarily goes down just a bit.
I was knocked out twice in my football career and both times I felt just like this when I came to. Both times I had the "wind knocked out of me" by a helmet in the abdomen.
It's been noticed in the past that I don't breathe very deeply.
When I worked at the body shop across the street, I sprayed a lot of seriously dangerous chemicals. I just think I should mention shallow breathing and oxygen saturation as possibilities.
This is the same feeling you would have if you held your breath until you almost passed out. Except that it wont go away....For days.
It seems as if my guess is at least as good as those QUACKS in doctors gowns.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> The thing is I know the cardiologist is going to toss me back into the hospital....So that they can find nothing again. Tell me that it's stress even though there is none now.
> I haven't felt like myself for a pretty long time. It would be nice to have someone diagnose this. I think it might be something with my oxygen intake. If I hook myself up to my pulse thing and breath deeply, my pulse momentarily goes down just a bit.
> I was knocked out twice in my football career and both times I felt just like this when I came to. Both times I had the "wind knocked out of me" by a helmet in the abdomen.
> It's been noticed in the past that I don't breathe very deeply.
> When I worked at the body shop across the street, I sprayed a lot of seriously dangerous chemicals. I just think I should mention shallow breathing and oxygen saturation as possibilities.
> This is the same feeling you would have if you held your breath until you almost passed out. Except that it wont go away....For days.
> It seems as if my guess is at least as good as those QUACKS in doctors gowns.


Unfortunately sometimes doctors look at the immediate symptoms and not the root cause. They just process you and ship you out. 

I have had back problems over many years that rarely present as back pain. 

The first bad problems came with a pain at the bottom of my chest just under my rib cage. It felt like someone was trying to force a tennis ball under my ribs. After several weeks of traipsing in and out of hospital, I finally saw the main man who got me to stand up and looked at my back and decided he wanted to refer me to a physio. It turned out to be referred pain due to misalignment in my upper spine. Once it was released, I was absolutely fine again.

A couple of years later I had a bad pain in my groin. I could barely walk. I burst into tears when a doctor sent me away from hospital with "well at least there's nothing wrong with your hip", some crutches and some painkillers. The nurse in the cubicle with me was really, nice and clearly very annoyed with the doctor's attitude to me. I referred myself privately (I had to pay) back to the physio I saw before and she told me to get my GP to refer me to the local neurological unit where a CAT scan revealed a prolapsed disk in my lower back. Two operations and six months off work and I was fixed.

That was 10 years ago. I know now. At the first sign of weird pain, I head back to the physio and she straightens me out. Some of the doctors doctors have been flipping useless.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The thing is I know the cardiologist is going to toss me back into the hospital....So that they can find nothing again. Tell me that it's stress even though there is none now.
> I haven't felt like myself for a pretty long time. It would be nice to have someone diagnose this. I think it might be something with my oxygen intake. If I hook myself up to my pulse thing and breath deeply, my pulse momentarily goes down just a bit.
> I was knocked out twice in my football career and both times I felt just like this when I came to. Both times I had the "wind knocked out of me" by a helmet in the abdomen.
> It's been noticed in the past that I don't breathe very deeply.
> When I worked at the body shop across the street, I sprayed a lot of seriously dangerous chemicals. I just think I should mention shallow breathing and oxygen saturation as possibilities.
> This is the same feeling you would have if you held your breath until you almost passed out. Except that it wont go away....For days.
> It seems as if my guess is at least as good as those QUACKS in doctors gowns.




it sounds like you may be right. it must be a horrible feeling.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Unfortunately sometimes doctors look at the immediate symptoms and not the root cause. They just process you and ship you out.
> 
> I have had back problems over many years that rarely present as back pain.
> 
> The first bad problems came with a pain at the bottom of my chest just under my rib cage. It felt like someone was trying to force a tennis ball under my ribs. After several weeks of traipsing in and out of hospital, I finally saw the main man who got me to stand up and looked at my back and decided he wanted to refer me to a physio. It turned out to be referred pain due to misalignment in my upper spine. Once it was released, I was absolutely fine again.
> 
> A couple of years later I had a bad pain in my groin. I could barely walk. I burst into tears when a doctor sent me away from hospital with "well at least there's nothing wrong with your hip", some crutches and some painkillers. The nurse in the cubicle with me was really, nice and clearly very annoyed with the doctor's attitude to me. I referred myself privately (I had to pay) back to the physio I saw before and she told me to get my GP to refer me to the local neurological unit where a CAT scan revealed a prolapsed disk in my lower back. Two operations and six months off work and I was fixed.
> 
> That was 10 years ago. I know now. At the first sign of weird pain, I head back to the physio and she straightens me out. Some of the doctors doctors have been flipping useless.




oh my .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just downloaded another free phone app.
The one for pulse rate is spot on. I compared it to the one at the hispital.
Now I've got another one for oxygen saturation and I'm at 96-97%.
So it's not that. This one also works through the camera, though don't ask me how.
There are some seriously cool free apps!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just downloaded another free phone app.
> The one for pulse rate is spot on. I compared it to the one at the hispital.
> Now I've got another one for oxygen saturation and I'm at 96-97%.
> So it's not that. This one also works through the camera, though don't ask me how.
> There are some seriously cool free apps!




how are you feeling? have you called cardio?


----------



## johnandjade

just tried some wet sanding...










not bad for my 2nd attempt


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how are you feeling? have you called cardio?


No.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.




feeling any better?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> last night out of the blue my heart started pounding again. I was just chilling and hanging out with the dog without another thought or worry on my mind.
> I checked my pulse...186. This morning it's still 183. I'd say maybe these pills aren't very effective.
> Back to square one for sh-ts sake!
> Feeling like crap. Every action is such a drain. I showered 20 minutes ago and I'm already sweating.
> I'll call my cardiologist after 9. It's not even 5 am.



Sounds like the same symptoms my dad had last year! He is so stressed out taking care of his 95 yr old parents. It has worn him down and he was hospitalized and they didn't find anything wrong with his heart. 

Hopefully for you it's just stress and worry. 
Maybe you need a nice cold beer or glass of wine in the evening to relax


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound for an early night


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like the same symptoms my dad had last year! He is so stressed out taking care of his 95 yr old parents. It has worn him down and he was hospitalized and they didn't find anything wrong with his heart.
> 
> Hopefully for you it's just stress and worry.
> Maybe you need a nice cold beer or glass of wine in the evening to relax


I had an amazing amount of stress in the last few months, so I figured that's what it was. But now, I'm almost 100% stress free and this condition....Whatever it is I've had since I was about 11 years old. My younger half brother also has it. But not as badly. It seems to get worse and last longer as I age.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> homeward bound for an early night


Hows the hoof?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Does alcohol slow down your pulse?
If so, I'll pick up beer on the way home.
I don't think it does.
This crap doesn't even slow down when I sleep!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had an amazing amount of stress in the last few months, so I figured that's what it was. But now, I'm almost 100% stress free and this condition....Whatever it is I've had since I was about 11 years old. My younger half brother also has it. But not as badly. It seems to get worse and last longer as I age.




Listen to your body and don't hesitate to see your dr. It's better to be safe than sorry. 
Who cares if they send you home.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I used up all my sick and vacation time taking care of my mother in Georgia.
At this rate I'm minus several hundred bucks a day while I'm in a hospital, plus the cost of the E.R. room....To be to;d a day or two later again that they found nothing!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had an amazing amount of stress in the last few months, so I figured that's what it was. But now, I'm almost 100% stress free and this condition....Whatever it is I've had since I was about 11 years old. My younger half brother also has it. But not as badly. It seems to get worse and last longer as I age.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hows the hoof?




still gubbed, doc rekond it'll be a few weeks at least till healed. just a case of soldiering on. as long as it doesn't fall off I'm happy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> still gubbed, doc rekond it'll be a few weeks at least till healed. just a case of soldiering on. as long as it doesn't fall off I'm happy


Sounds like an American doctor.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> still gubbed, doc rekond it'll be a few weeks at least till healed. just a case of soldiering on. as long as it doesn't fall off I'm happy



idk, have you seen the state of prosthetics today?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does alcohol slow down your pulse?
> If so, I'll pick up beer on the way home.
> I don't think it does.
> This crap doesn't even slow down when I sleep!




I don't think it does either. I would make another suggestion but it may not be strictly leagle!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I used up all my sick and vacation time taking care of my mother in Georgia.
> At this rate I'm minus several hundred bucks a day while I'm in a hospital, plus the cost of the E.R. room....To be to;d a day or two later again that they found nothing!




one battle ends, another begins  do you think oxygen would help? I know you can't just pop doc the store for a tank, is it possible to get a tank from the doc?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds like an American doctor.




i can't complain though, the price is right overe here at least


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> idk, have you seen the state of prosthetics today?



put your best foot forward


----------



## johnandjade

home almost looks half decent on a nice day.... almost.


----------



## Pearly

Amron said:


> I have just spent the afternoon on a training course sat next a very polite, neat young girl who didn't stop all afternoon, the smell was awful


Omg! You poor thing! Hope they gave you a full course credit for sitting next to a farting fool all day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> one battle ends, another begins  do you think oxygen would help? I know you can't just pop doc the store for a tank, is it possible to get a tank from the doc?


I made am oxygenator out of a plastic bag and an oxygen tank from a welder. I breathed it for over 5 minutes.
It did nothing.
But I'm glad I tried and ruled it out. I also plunged my whole head in a chest of ice and water. I thought it worked...but it didn't.


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does alcohol slow down your pulse?
> If so, I'll pick up beer on the way home.
> I don't think it does.
> This crap doesn't even slow down when I sleep!


No, paradoxically it tends to have the opposite effect.


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just downloaded another free phone app.
> The one for pulse rate is spot on. I compared it to the one at the hispital.
> Now I've got another one for oxygen saturation and I'm at 96-97%.
> So it's not that. This one also works through the camera, though don't ask me how.
> There are some seriously cool free apps!


There's an app to check O2 sat???!!! How???? I have a little gizmo that you slip on tip of your finger to read the capillary sats which is pretty accurate, but... Phone app???!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> last night out of the blue my heart started pounding again. I was just chilling and hanging out with the dog without another thought or worry on my mind.
> I checked my pulse...186. This morning it's still 183. I'd say maybe these pills aren't very effective.
> Back to square one for sh-ts sake!
> Feeling like crap. Every action is such a drain. I showered 20 minutes ago and I'm already sweating.
> I'll call my cardiologist after 9. It's not even 5 am.


Ed how about you call your cardiologist now, ask receptionst to put the nurse on, ask for the nurse's name, write it down and the time of your call. Tell the nurse what your numbers are and how you are feeling, i bet they'll add you on to today's schedule. Those 24 hr Holter monitors will only detect arrhythmia if irregular rhythm occurs within that 24 hr period, which lot of times it just doesn't happen. Good cardiologist will know that. For tachyarrythmias they usually use medication (digoxin, beta and calcium channel blockers. It's just a matter of finding the right combo for you. It wouldbe also good to have a very through picture of the heart muscle itself to see if there's anything organic setting off all those misfiring beats. Please, please! Do not ignore it, or push it lower on your priority list. Definitely not lower than money. Money is just a THING and it's attainable and we can always get it back if we have to or really want to. There are couple things though that we CAN't get back: those are TIME, HEALTH & LIFE that's been lost. Ed, please get this checked TODAY


----------



## Pearly

Btw in human medicine O2 sat over 92% while we are breathing room air is considered ok. I like to see them more like 95% and up


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hows the hoof?


Yeah John! How's your foot?


----------



## Amron

Pearly said:


> Omg! You poor thing! Hope they gave you a full course credit for sitting next to a farting fool all day!


I didn't stay until the end, I got bored, the sun was shining and my torts were in the garden so no choice but to go home and watch them playing


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> I made am oxygenator out of a plastic bag and an oxygen tank from a welder. I breathed it for over 5 minutes.
> It did nothing.
> But I'm glad I tried and ruled it out. I also plunged my whole head in a chest of ice and water. I thought it worked...but it didn't.


You seem to want to diagnose and fix yourself!!!! Can't be done safely, you shouldn't take any chances pester pester and pester some more until you get to the right answers your health is very important to you, your family and all your friends, money is not worth anything if your not around to spend it. Get yourself seen by a professional and sod the expense!!!!


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> home almost looks half decent on a nice day.... almost.
> View attachment 176714


This picture looks a lot nicer than the one you posted the other day( boarded up windows) the sun always makes everything look special


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, hello Linhdan, and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> I very much hope the other guys and gals have offered you an armadillo and some suitable refreshments and that no one has thrown a jellyfish at you yet.
> Have some points.


Hello, are you a manager here? 
No one has offered me an armadillo yet & i have been waiting for weeks now 
But thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know if I mentioned this, but it has been an issue I've dealt with since I was 11...so about 40 years.
I've had test after test and doctor after doctor. Nothing has ever been found.
I'm not taking this lightly. It's just that I already know the outcome. Nothing.
It is getting more intense with age. But still there has never been a diagnosis.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know if I mentioned this, but it has been an issue I've dealt with since I was 11...so about 40 years.
> I've had test after test and doctor after doctor. Nothing has ever been found.
> I'm not taking this lightly. It's just that I already know the outcome. Nothing.
> It is getting more intense with age. But still there has never been a diagnosis.




Could it be anxiety ?


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Yeah John! How's your foot?




its ok thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello, are you a manager here?
> No one has offered me an armadillo yet & i have been waiting for weeks now
> But thank you for the warm welcome




adams the lord of the cold dark room


----------



## JoesMum

Evening view from the ridge over Wharfedale after fish and chips at a pub


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Evening view from the ridge over Wharfedale after fish and chips at a pub
> View attachment 176802




beautiful! good morning mum , how was your day?


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello, are you a manager here?
> No one has offered me an armadillo yet & i have been waiting for weeks now
> But thank you for the warm welcome


Hello Linhdan

Sorry we have been so rude as to not offer you an armadillo. Tidgy's Dad, Adam, hasn't been around much of late and we really should be looking after people in his absence. 

John does a good job keeping them polished so please do take a seat


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! that was a monster sleep i had I didn't want to get up! coffee and bacon I'm coming to get ya!!! it may take a while but I'm gonna get ya . some metallica to block out the wee sore paw


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Hello Linhdan
> 
> Sorry we have been so rude as to not offer you an armadillo. Tidgy's Dad, Adam, hasn't been around much of late and we really should be looking after people in his absence.
> 
> John does a good job keeping them polished so please do take a seat




refreshments are also available


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! that was a monster sleep i had I didn't want to get up! coffee and bacon I'm coming to get ya!!! it may take a while but I'm gonna get ya . some metallica to block out the wee sore paw



If you haven't, you should read the book.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> If you haven't, you should read the book.




I haven't, I'm really not much of a reader :/. i could probably count on one hand the books i've read. even handed in a book report in school on a book I never read


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. It's time to take my husband to his meetings and then I'm heading for the hills


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I just read the medicine label. It's called Diltiazem ER. I read up on it and it's supposed to work on symptoms like mine. Too bad it doesn't.
The link also said that a lot of folks have this as a lifelong thing. I have.
So, I guess it's just going to take the right drug....
I'm leaving work tomorrow at about 9 AM if it's still no better. I'll drive myself back to the E/R. At least I'll only get whacked for Fridays pay, then have the weekend to sit in the friggin' hospital.
Tomorrow will make four days. A new record. Current BPM: 175.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. It's time to take my husband to his meetings and then I'm heading for the hills



round 2


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I just read the medicine label. It's called Diltiazem ER. I read up on it and it's supposed to work on symptoms like mine. Too bad it doesn't.
> The link also said that a lot of folks have this as a lifelong thing. I have.
> So, I guess it's just going to take the right drug....
> I'm leaving work tomorrow at about 9 AM if it's still no better. I'll drive myself back to the E/R. At least I'll only get whacked for Fridays pay, then have the weekend to sit in the friggin' hospital.
> Tomorrow will make four days. A new record. Current BPM: 175.




glad you're going back to doc. I hope you're right, its just finding the right meds. it sucks your pocket will take a hit but your more important ed. how are you feeling?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> glad you're going back to doc. I hope you're right, its just finding the right meds. it sucks your pocket will take a hit but your more important ed. how are you feeling?


I feel like pure crap.
I think I'll stay off the forum until my old cheerful self returns.
I have no energy and a short temper.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel like pure crap.
> I think I'll stay off the forum until my old cheerful self returns.
> I have no energy and a short temper.




we're all in your corner, if you need to vent feel free. try to stay possible, sending good vibes your way. thoughts are with you mr ed, hope the docs can mend you


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> refreshments are also available



I like to think of it as the 'land of candy' from Willy Wonka, but with cheese.


----------



## jaizei

Well, maybe not quite that extravagant


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> I like to think of it as the 'land of candy' from Willy Wonka, but with cheese.




the snawsberrys taste like snawsberrys


----------



## johnandjade

think another early night tonight.


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I just read the medicine label. It's called Diltiazem ER. I read up on it and it's supposed to work on symptoms like mine. Too bad it doesn't.
> The link also said that a lot of folks have this as a lifelong thing. I have.
> So, I guess it's just going to take the right drug....
> I'm leaving work tomorrow at about 9 AM if it's still no better. I'll drive myself back to the E/R. At least I'll only get whacked for Fridays pay, then have the weekend to sit in the friggin' hospital.
> Tomorrow will make four days. A new record. Current BPM: 175.


Ed you've been on my mind my Friend! All kinds of healing and positive energy going your way I like to call it "prayer" but realize that there are some who don't like any religious word assosciations. To me it's just choice of words about one and this same thing. One more thing, have you ever looked into acupuncture?


----------



## Pearly

Morning Friends! Getting hot over herr in Texas. Summer's here! Uggghhhh!!! I don't do the heat thing very well anymore.... Makes me want to be in Europe now.... Mountains or old forests... Ahhhh!!! Dream on Ewa!


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Ed you've been on my mind my Friend! All kinds of healing and positive energy going your way I like to call it "prayer" but realize that there are some who don't like any religious word assosciations. To me it's just choice of words about one and this same thing. One more thing, have you ever looked into acupuncture?




that would cause more oxygen to escape from him .


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Morning Friends! Getting hot over herr in Texas. Summer's here! Uggghhhh!!! I don't do the heat thing very well anymore.... Makes me want to be in Europe now.... Mountains or old forests... Ahhhh!!! Dream on Ewa!




I'm more than happy to house swap with you! 

good morning ewa, what does today have in store?


----------



## johnandjade

just bumped into a guy who i work with (hes in a different branch) ... and he was kind enough to reach into his bag and gave me a tin of bud


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel like pure crap.
> I think I'll stay off the forum until my old cheerful self returns.
> I have no energy and a short temper.



Not sure what kind of support your getting but we don't mind if your cranky!! We're just worried about you. Keep us posted!!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Not sure what kind of support your getting but we don't mind if your cranky!! We're just worried about you. Keep us posted!!




hear hear


----------



## johnandjade

going to get the auld man a BBQ for fathers day . we never had one growing up, and since i dug up the turf and laid down a patio at there new house, its the logical choice


----------



## johnandjade

survey time ... how much you motorists out there pay for this work...

nasty scratched rear bumper on an 07 plate rav 4 


and after some john boy magic...




I'm thinking of £50 a panel?


----------



## johnandjade

and another selling point.



my feet are the wrong way round lol


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> that would cause more oxygen to escape from him .


John those needles as as thin as your hair


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> I'm more than happy to house swap with you!
> 
> good morning ewa, what does today have in store?


Starting new job tomorrow, not one I wanted but husband's been looking for one since February so this family can't handle 2 bums anymore house swap actually sounds great! We could start that on this forum actually! Where friends go to each others' homes on vacations getting to know places all over the world... I think I might be onto something here..,


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> just bumped into a guy who i work with (hes in a different branch) ... and he was kind enough to reach into his bag and gave me a tin of bud


I never liked Bud or any other american beer for that matter. I never thought they knew how to brew it unti some microbrewaries started popping up.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Starting new job tomorrow, not one I wanted but husband's been looking for one since February so this family can't handle 2 bums anymore house swap actually sounds great! We could start that on this forum actually! Where friends go to each others' homes on vacations getting to know places all over the world... I think I might be onto something here..,




and tort sitting is taken care of . we are actually only a 5min drive (if that!) from GLA. not sure how jade would feel though:/


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Starting new job tomorrow, not one I wanted but husband's been looking for one since February so this family can't handle 2 bums anymore house swap actually sounds great! We could start that on this forum actually! Where friends go to each others' homes on vacations getting to know places all over the world... I think I might be onto something here..,




ooohhh!!! what's the new job??


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> I never liked Bud or any other american beer for that matter. I never thought they knew how to brew it unti some microbrewaries started popping up.



I'll literally drink anything... I'm scotish remember lol


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel like pure crap.
> I think I'll stay off the forum until my old cheerful self returns.
> I have no energy and a short temper.


Ed check your pm's, and hang in there


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> and tort sitting is taken care of . we are actually only a 5min drive (if that!) from GLA. not sure how jade would feel though:/


Well there you go! All the details could be ironed out as we go


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> ooohhh!!! what's the new job??


Uhmmmm.., home health- visiting RN, meaning driving luke crazy woman with a company tablet and documentin up a storm to prove that everyone in the company complies with all the rules, talking to patient/family for 10-15 min and putting it all in the system for another 1.5-2 hrs... Not really looking forward to it but... It's a job! Some money coming in! It's scary not having any


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

@JoesMum @johnandjade 
Why thank you. I assume i will be shown the armadillo. 
I aways like them. So cute ! Nasty hairy cute things. Lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I had orientation for my new school today. It was actually very informative ! Im KINDA excited to go back to school. BUT i know the first day of school, im going to come home and say "IM SO TIRED OF SCHOOL! " lol


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I just read the medicine label. It's called Diltiazem ER. I read up on it and it's supposed to work on symptoms like mine. Too bad it doesn't.
> The link also said that a lot of folks have this as a lifelong thing. I have.
> So, I guess it's just going to take the right drug....
> I'm leaving work tomorrow at about 9 AM if it's still no better. I'll drive myself back to the E/R. At least I'll only get whacked for Fridays pay, then have the weekend to sit in the friggin' hospital.
> Tomorrow will make four days. A new record. Current BPM: 175.


I like your reasoning, wishing you luck that they find the right drug for you soon


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel like pure crap.
> I think I'll stay off the forum until my old cheerful self returns.
> I have no energy and a short temper.


Please save some energy to vent your frustration out on this forum, it sounds like you have good supportive friends here and it will be nice to hear from you even if your angry


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> survey time ... how much you motorists out there pay for this work...
> View attachment 176831
> nasty scratched rear bumper on an 07 plate rav 4
> 
> 
> and after some john boy magic...
> View attachment 176832
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of £50 a panel?


That seems too reasonable to me I'm sure I would get charged a lot more around here. You have done a very very good job


----------



## Amron

Pearly said:


> Starting new job tomorrow, not one I wanted but husband's been looking for one since February so this family can't handle 2 bums anymore house swap actually sounds great! We could start that on this forum actually! Where friends go to each others' homes on vacations getting to know places all over the world... I think I might be onto something here..,


I think you have, keep us posted when it goes viral


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone sorry I've not been around much lately work has been manic but I'm trying to catch up with you all. Glad to see most of you are well but sorry Ed isn't feeling any better. I missed a flying visit from Adam too I see 
I've not been too well either this week - think I have had an allergic reation to something in the garden and both my hands are swollen and very painful, I think we must only have about one good limb between us John!! Hope your foot is better now.
I can only type for a short while and then my hands go numb and tingly. In fact most of my joints ache and I feel as if I've aged 40 years! I have been taking strong painkillers and antihistamines but I think a visit to the GP for some blood tests may be needed. That's when my BP will shoot up too with the old white coat syndrome - I hate going to the docs!!
Anyway I'll get back to reading your chat there's a few pages to get through!!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Uhmmmm.., home health- visiting RN, meaning driving luke crazy woman with a company tablet and documentin up a storm to prove that everyone in the company complies with all the rules, talking to patient/family for 10-15 min and putting it all in the system for another 1.5-2 hrs... Not really looking forward to it but... It's a job! Some money coming in! It's scary not having any


Congratulations on the new job Ewa and good luck!


----------



## Amron

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been around much lately work has been manic but I'm trying to catch up with you all. Glad to see most of you are well but sorry Ed isn't feeling any better. I missed a flyng visit from Adam too I see
> I've not been too well either this week - think I have had an allergic reation to something in the garden and both my hands are swollen and very painful, I think we must only have about one good limb between us John!! Hope your foot is better now.
> I can only type for a short while and then my hands go numb and tingly. In fact most of my joints ache and I feel as if I've aged 40 years! I have been taking strong painkillers and antihistamines but I think a visit to the GP for some blood tests may be needed. That's when my BP will shoot up too with the old white coat syndrome - I hate going to the docs!!
> Anyway I'll get back to reading your chat there's a few pages to get through!!


Welcome back to the old crocs reunion. Sorry to here your not well, u ope the doc finds the reasons for the swellings and pain


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> survey time ... how much you motorists out there pay for this work...
> View attachment 176831
> nasty scratched rear bumper on an 07 plate rav 4
> 
> 
> and after some john boy magic...
> View attachment 176832
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of £50 a panel?


Wow is that same panel?
Excellent job!


----------



## Lyn W

Amron said:


> Welcome back to the old crocs reunion. Sorry to here your not well, u ope the doc finds the reasons for the swellings and pain


Thanks Amron, - yes a few of us are suffering - maybe we should re name this room the CPR instead of the CDR!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'll drink to that!


Now be honest - you'll drink to _*anything*_ John!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just back from Wembley and 3.5 hours of great Springsteen music
> View attachment 176441


very jealous - he is fantastic live!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I spent a good portion of yesterday looking at and purchasing two new mattresses for our bedrooms.( I switched over to the gel "memory foam" types.)
> hopefully, it will help me/us get some sleep. And stop my back from hurting.
> The price of the things alone would likely keep me awake for a few nights.
> When did they get so expensive? Maybe I'm just cheap.
> (I guess it's been a while since I bought any bedding.)


Don't think about the cost too much.
A good night's sleep is just a case of mind over mattress!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You MUST get that strapped properly


Poundland do some good support bandages for - well - a pound!


----------



## Lyn W

had to stop at page 1850 will catch up with rest of it on weekend.
Nos Da all!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> I'll literally drink anything... I'm scotish remember lol


----------



## JoesMum

Yesterday's Yorkshire pictures

27C/80F at the top of Malham Cove



Stunning wild flowers by Malham Tarn








and Sundew (a carnivorous plant) those leaves are about 6mm/0.25" across



More views from my Malham hike







Then I dropped down into Wharfedale for a much needed ice cream in Burnsall


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Well there you go! All the details could be ironed out as we go




it does sound like a great idea doesn't it . untill our roof is fixed and we decorate I wouldn't ask my worst enemy to stay here though


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Uhmmmm.., home health- visiting RN, meaning driving luke crazy woman with a company tablet and documentin up a storm to prove that everyone in the company complies with all the rules, talking to patient/family for 10-15 min and putting it all in the system for another 1.5-2 hrs... Not really looking forward to it but... It's a job! Some money coming in! It's scary not having any




needs must I guess, you never know it could be rewarding


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> @JoesMum @johnandjade
> Why thank you. I assume i will be shown the armadillo.
> I aways like them. So cute ! Nasty hairy cute things. Lol




there is a few walking around here in the dark, and an extremely large on that is used as a coffee table. here is fluffly he sits on my shelf of fun stuff


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> I like your reasoning, wishing you luck that they find the right drug for you soon




its a shame that mr ed can fix anything other than himself


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've not been around much lately work has been manic but I'm trying to catch up with you all. Glad to see most of you are well but sorry Ed isn't feeling any better. I missed a flying visit from Adam too I see
> I've not been too well either this week - think I have had an allergic reation to something in the garden and both my hands are swollen and very painful, I think we must only have about one good limb between us John!! Hope your foot is better now.
> I can only type for a short while and then my hands go numb and tingly. In fact most of my joints ache and I feel as if I've aged 40 years! I have been taking strong painkillers and antihistamines but I think a visit to the GP for some blood tests may be needed. That's when my BP will shoot up too with the old white coat syndrome - I hate going to the docs!!
> Anyway I'll get back to reading your chat there's a few pages to get through!!




oh no lyn . sending love and best wishes your way


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wow is that same panel?
> Excellent job!




 it is


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday's Yorkshire pictures
> 
> 27C/80F at the top of Malham Cove
> View attachment 176860
> 
> 
> Stunning wild flowers by Malham Tarn
> View attachment 176861
> 
> View attachment 176862
> 
> View attachment 176863
> 
> View attachment 176864
> 
> and Sundew (a carnivorous plant) those leaves are about 6mm/0.25" across
> View attachment 176888
> 
> 
> More views from my Malham hike
> View attachment 176889
> 
> View attachment 176890
> 
> View attachment 176891
> 
> 
> Then I dropped down into Wharfedale for a much needed ice cream in Burnsall
> View attachment 176892
> 
> View attachment 176893





wow!!! beautiful!!! really great pics


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! its only smeggin Friday!!! woohoo!!! let's go get the work out the way then we can all have some much needed rest... I'm even off tomorrow


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> there is a few walking around here in the dark, and an extremely large on that is used as a coffee table. here is fluffly he sits on my shelf of fun stuff
> View attachment 176894


Oohh no ! Hes too cute! Is that the one im being offered ?!?!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oohh no ! Hes too cute! Is that the one im being offered ?!?!




I don't mind sharing. fluffly on eats pre chewed chewing gum though lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> I don't mind sharing. fluffly on eats pre chewed chewing gum though lol


Lol what an easy diet


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Lol what an easy diet




yip  , he also farts bubbles


----------



## johnandjade

ok Friday, my wee body my not be willing but the tartan spartan is!!! i'll tare the ligaments in my other ankle kicking your butt!!! lets have at ya!!! (warface) ooohhrraaahh!!!


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Amron, - yes a few of us are suffering - maybe we should re name this room the CPR instead of the CDR!


Hey Lyn, long time no see! Hope your hands are better but man! That sounds like something really weird! I hope you can get with good rheumatologist and immunologist, those are best diagnosticians. What you describe sounds like something that calls for much more than antihistamine and pain meds. I'm concerned about the pain/numbness/tingling. Please don't put off getting this checked asap. Sending you hugs from this hot Texas


----------



## JoesMum

I hope you're feeling better @Lyn W. That sounds awful 

Today the weather is somewhat wetter than yesterday. Indoors is looking better than hills! Also, I have pick JoesDad up at 12.30 so we can drive home so I can't go as far. 

I think I'll take my map to a coffee shop and see what takes my fancy.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I hope you're feeling better @Lyn W. That sounds awful
> 
> Today the weather is somewhat wetter than yesterday. Indoors is looking better than hills! Also, I have pick JoesDad up at 12.30 so we can drive home so I can't go as far.
> 
> I think I'll take my map to a coffee shop and see what takes my fancy.




hope you enjoy your day what ever you end up doing


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My pulse is still over 172. This is day four, A new record.
I'm leaving work at 9:30 and I'll be headed over to my cardiologist.
This will likely be the beginning of a very LONG weekend.
Wish me luck.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> My pulse is still over 172. This is day four, A new record.
> I'm leaving work at 9:30 and I'll be headed over to my cardiologist.
> This will likely be the beginning of a very LONG weekend.
> Wish me luck.


Fingers crossed for you. I hope they get you fixed this time. Do ask about thyroid


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My pulse is still over 172. This is day four, A new record.
> I'm leaving work at 9:30 and I'll be headed over to my cardiologist.
> This will likely be the beginning of a very LONG weekend.
> Wish me luck.




your doing the right thing. best of luck mr ed, hope they can fix you up


----------



## JoesMum

It dried up a bit and I spent a couple of hours at Harewood House. The rhododendrons and Himalayan garden were very pretty











Now on the A1 heading home


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It dried up a bit and I spent a couple of hours at Harewood House. The rhododendrons and Himalayan garden were very pretty
> View attachment 176914
> 
> View attachment 176915
> 
> View attachment 176916
> 
> View attachment 176917
> 
> View attachment 176918
> 
> 
> Now on the A1 heading home




bootifull


----------



## johnandjade

all done. driving lesson at half 5 and off tomorrow


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> It dried up a bit and I spent a couple of hours at Harewood House. The rhododendrons and Himalayan garden were very pretty
> View attachment 176914
> 
> View attachment 176915
> 
> View attachment 176916
> 
> View attachment 176917
> 
> View attachment 176918
> 
> 
> Now on the A1 heading home




Your photos are gorgeous!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Your photos are gorgeous!!!


All taken with my iPhone. Nothing special


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> All taken with my iPhone. Nothing special




you did a great job


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just got In from the cardio doc.
Because of my 40 year history with this ailment that gets worse over time, he is nearly certain that it is an electrical signal from my brain that is at fault.
I have a stress test scheduled for next Wednesday to rule out an arterial issue and then I'll be getting a surgical procedure that involves placing electrodes into some arteries and moving to the effected area(s) of the heart and burning the pathways.
There is a remote chance that this could fail and I'll wake up with a pacemaker.
But the fact that I could be 100% cured of this crap is too great to pass up on.
This from a man who six months ago was in pretty good health......


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got In from the cardio doc.
> Because of my 40 year history with this ailment that gets worse over time, he is nearly certain that it is an electrical signal from my brain that is at fault.
> I have a stress test scheduled for next Wednesday to rule out an arterial issue and then I'll be getting a surgical procedure that involves placing electrodes into some arteries and moving to the effected area(s) of the heart and burning the pathways.
> There is a remote chance that this could fail and I'll wake up with a pacemaker.
> But the fact that I could be 100% cured of this crap is too great to pass up on.
> This from a man who six months ago was in pretty good health......


Fingers firmly crossed for you. I do hope they get to the bottom of it this time


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got In from the cardio doc.
> Because of my 40 year history with this ailment that gets worse over time, he is nearly certain that it is an electrical signal from my brain that is at fault.
> I have a stress test scheduled for next Wednesday to rule out an arterial issue and then I'll be getting a surgical procedure that involves placing electrodes into some arteries and moving to the effected area(s) of the heart and burning the pathways.
> There is a remote chance that this could fail and I'll wake up with a pacemaker.
> But the fact that I could be 100% cured of this crap is too great to pass up on.
> This from a man who six months ago was in pretty good health......




it sounds scary ed  is surgery the only way to go?


----------



## johnandjade

back in from lesson with my neighbor, I asked for just a general refresher as been a while since I've been on the road. he says I'm generally ok.. just move planning and less hesitation. 
same as my instructor keeps telling me. back out on Sunday... bet i'll get told I'm to cocky!


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> My pulse is still over 172. This is day four, A new record.
> I'm leaving work at 9:30 and I'll be headed over to my cardiologist.
> This will likely be the beginning of a very LONG weekend.
> Wish me luck.


Good luck


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> It dried up a bit and I spent a couple of hours at Harewood House. The rhododendrons and Himalayan garden were very pretty
> View attachment 176914
> 
> View attachment 176915
> 
> View attachment 176916
> 
> View attachment 176917
> 
> View attachment 176918
> 
> 
> Now on the A1 heading home


Beautiful, hope you enjoyed your days away, safe drive home


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got In from the cardio doc.
> Because of my 40 year history with this ailment that gets worse over time, he is nearly certain that it is an electrical signal from my brain that is at fault.
> I have a stress test scheduled for next Wednesday to rule out an arterial issue and then I'll be getting a surgical procedure that involves placing electrodes into some arteries and moving to the effected area(s) of the heart and burning the pathways.
> There is a remote chance that this could fail and I'll wake up with a pacemaker.
> But the fact that I could be 100% cured of this crap is too great to pass up on.
> This from a man who six months ago was in pretty good health......




Yay! I'm so glad you went back! 
The surgery will be a piece of cake and your gonna feel like a new man!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you went back!
> The surgery will be a piece of cake and your gonna feel like a new man!!


I was told it's not all that uncommon and that the success rate is high. 
The new meds that he gave me already knocked my pulse down from 182 at 11 am to 96 at 5 pm.
Now, I'm chilly and have blankets on me. I've never been cold in my life. I like it!

I feel much better and it looks like this new doc knows his stuff so in the next few weeks, maybe I can get my old life back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it sounds scary ed  is surgery the only way to go?


They just make a few holes in you and slide a tiny camera and the electrodes into your heart.
They're not gonna cut me open like a catfish.
That's only if there are complications....


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday's Yorkshire pictures
> 
> 27C/80F at the top of Malham Cove
> View attachment 176860
> 
> 
> Stunning wild flowers by Malham Tarn
> View attachment 176861
> 
> View attachment 176862
> 
> View attachment 176863
> 
> View attachment 176864
> 
> and Sundew (a carnivorous plant) those leaves are about 6mm/0.25" across
> View attachment 176888
> 
> 
> More views from my Malham hike
> View attachment 176889
> 
> View attachment 176890
> 
> View attachment 176891
> 
> 
> Then I dropped down into Wharfedale for a much needed ice cream in Burnsall
> View attachment 176892
> 
> View attachment 176893


I love Yorkshire - my nephew was based at RAF Leeming for a while and saw some beautiful places when I stayed at the base. Glad to see the weather is good is for you too. We're just having the first rain shower for almost 3 weeks tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh no lyn . sending love and best wishes your way


Thanks John - feel Ok in myself but my hands don't feel like mine - they are slightly less painful today though


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hey Lyn, long time no see! Hope your hands are better but man! That sounds like something really weird! I hope you can get with good rheumatologist and immunologist, those are best diagnosticians. What you describe sounds like something that calls for much more than antihistamine and pain meds. I'm concerned about the pain/numbness/tingling. Please don't put off getting this checked asap. Sending you hugs from this hot Texas





JoesMum said:


> I hope you're feeling better @Lyn W. That sounds awful


 Thanks Ewa and Joes Mum I managed to get an emergency appointment late this pm and I have to have blood tests next week - I'll probably be better by then but best to make sure nothing more serious happening!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was told it's not all that uncommon and that the success rate is high.
> The new meds that he gave me already knocked my pulse down from 182 at 11 am to 96 at 5 pm.
> Now, I'm chilly and have blankets on me. I've never been cold in my life. I like it!
> 
> I feel much better and it looks like this new doc knows his stuff so in the next few weeks, maybe I can get my old life back.


Great news! I'm glad you are feeling better Ed, and that they are going to be able to do something for you. What sounds like scary ops are pretty routine for the surgeons these days- they could do them with their eyes shut - although I'm sure they won't!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was told it's not all that uncommon and that the success rate is high.
> The new meds that he gave me already knocked my pulse down from 182 at 11 am to 96 at 5 pm.
> Now, I'm chilly and have blankets on me. I've never been cold in my life. I like it!
> 
> I feel much better and it looks like this new doc knows his stuff so in the next few weeks, maybe I can get my old life back.


 

so relieved to hear


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> They just make a few holes in you and slide a tiny camera and the electrodes into your heart.
> They're not gonna cut me open like a catfish.
> That's only if there are complications....




which there will not be!! I thought you had to be opened up, thank goodness that isn't the case. I actually had heart surgery when I was born. i had a murmur, lucky keyhole surgery worked and they didn't have to crack me open either. they went in through my leg.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thanks John - feel Ok in myself but my hands don't feel like mine - they are slightly less painful today though




it must be fustrating. glad you're still in good spirits. hope you get fixed soon


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates. NO WORK TODAY!!! YASSS!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates. NO WORK TODAY!!! YASSS!!!!


Good morning all!

Enjoy your day off John 

I have a quiet day today too. Nothing more complicated than washing, ironing and a trip to Sainsbury's


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Enjoy your day off John
> 
> I have a quiet day today too. Nothing more complicated than washing, ironing and a trip to Sainsbury's




morning mum . I actually planned out a list for today last night



I may just let jade do it all and I'll chain myself to sofa hee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

you'll notice I even made time for a pint ... it's purely for PR honestly. there is a pub at the end of my mums street, I figured i can work my charms with the staff explain I'm canvassing area and see if i can leave some cards. i'll offer to do staff cars on site for cheep


----------



## Lyn W

Whether you're busy or relaxing Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got In from the cardio doc.
> Because of my 40 year history with this ailment that gets worse over time, he is nearly certain that it is an electrical signal from my brain that is at fault.
> I have a stress test scheduled for next Wednesday to rule out an arterial issue and then I'll be getting a surgical procedure that involves placing electrodes into some arteries and moving to the effected area(s) of the heart and burning the pathways.
> There is a remote chance that this could fail and I'll wake up with a pacemaker.
> But the fact that I could be 100% cured of this crap is too great to pass up on.
> This from a man who six months ago was in pretty good health......



Wishes for a *VERY* speedy recovery Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Ed,




Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was told it's not all that uncommon and that the success rate is high.
> The new meds that he gave me already knocked my pulse down from 182 at 11 am to 96 at 5 pm.
> Now, I'm chilly and have blankets on me. I've never been cold in my life. I like it!
> 
> I feel much better and it looks like this new doc knows his stuff so in the next few weeks, maybe I can get my old life back.


Those meds have worked quickly, thankfully. Snuggle up to an armadillo for warmth and comfort. Take it easy


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! well yesterday I slept till 1600hrs ! got nothing done at all, it's just going on 1400 and I'm just out of bed! thats one lazy weekend!!


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! well yesterday I slept till 1600hrs ! got nothing done at all, it's just going on 1400 and I'm just out of bed! thats one lazy weekend!!


Well that was very lazy, what happened to all those things on your list? Tomorrow never comes!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I slept good and walked a couple of miles at the Swap Shop this morning.
Pulse holding at 84 bpm.
How are you Lyn? And how's Tha ankle, John?
Are we ALL falling apart?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Amron said:


> Well that was very lazy, what happened to all those things on your list? Tomorrow never comes!!!


True. I have so many things to do tomorrow....


----------



## Amron

Yesterday it was torrential rain here, garden started flooding, 6 inches and raising, so had to bring torts inside, made an enclosure in the conservatory with the help of a fire gauge, not ideal but I had to go out and wanted them to be safe. Got home about 11pm and they had snuggled in the tray of topsoil I'd left for them so they stayed there until this morning, they are now back outdoors as I have pumped the water out of the garden and the sun is shining


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I slept good and walked a couple of miles at the Swap Shop this morning.
> Pulse holding at 84 bpm.
> How are you Lyn? And how's Tha ankle, John?
> Are we ALL falling apart?


That's great, did you get anything at swap shop?


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> True. I have so many things to do tomorrow....


Same here, I have bedrooms to sort and clear as daughter is coming home from university on Wednesday, I have filled her room with stuff that I need( probably junk but I can't throw anything away) my other daughter is wanting to move back home, think I might need to change the locks because they bring boyfriends with them. Help I need a bigger house!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Amron said:


> That's great, did you get anything at swap shop?


Nothing. Just a water.
The really good stuff seems to end up on Ebay.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Amron said:


> Same here, I have bedrooms to sort and clear as daughter is coming home from university on Wednesday, I have filled her room with stuff that I need( probably junk but I can't throw anything away) my other daughter is wanting to move back home, think I might need to change the locks because they bring boyfriends with them. Help I need a bigger house!!!


I also have a small house. But it was that my wife's grown kids would NOT move in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I keep my treasures in the garage.
About 40 years of motorcycles and parts that I'm sure will be sold for pennies when I'm gone.


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> I keep my treasures in the garage.
> About 40 years of motorcycles and parts that I'm sure will be sold for pennies when I'm gone.


Oh our garage is full of fishing tackle, I'm sure he doesn't know what is in there! He has often joked that if he dies and I sell it for what I think he's paid for it he will come back and shoot me, nice NOT!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Fishing tackle here too. And lots and lots of tools.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I slept good and walked a couple of miles at the Swap Shop this morning.
> Pulse holding at 84 bpm.
> How are you Lyn? And how's Tha ankle, John?
> Are we ALL falling apart?


Much better thanks Ed, pleased your BP on way down.
Good job we have each other for support - although not literally - yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Amron said:


> Yesterday it was torrential rain here, garden started flooding, 6 inches and raising, so had to bring torts inside, made an enclosure in the conservatory with the help of a fire gauge, not ideal but I had to go out and wanted them to be safe. Got home about 11pm and they had snuggled in the tray of topsoil I'd left for them so they stayed there until this morning, they are now back outdoors as I have pumped the water out of the garden and the sun is shining


Wow what a difference in just a short distance! We've just had showers but the rain has barely wet the ground.
Sorry you seem to have the brunt if it.  Glad the torts are OK


----------



## Lyn W

Amron said:


> Same here, I have bedrooms to sort and clear as daughter is coming home from university on Wednesday, I have filled her room with stuff that I need( probably junk but I can't throw anything away) my other daughter is wanting to move back home, think I might need to change the locks because they bring boyfriends with them. Help I need a bigger house!!!


Just move but don't tell them


----------



## Lyn W

A late and quick visit tonight.
Hope you all have a great Monday and what's left of your Sundays,
but Nos Da for now
Take care all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John has been absent. I wonder how his ankle is?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! that was one lazy weekend. on the plus side my instructor says I should be good for my test in July. 

my ankle is still snookered but i'll live, the good lord seen fit enough to bless me with a spare

hope everyone is well and had a good weekend


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. I feel pretty decent. The pills are working.
I've got a stress test on Wednesday morning. The first of a few different tests. but in the mean time, I think I'll be just fine.
I actually got a lot of work done around the house and slept.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. I feel pretty decent. The pills are working.
> I've got a stress test on Wednesday morning. The first of a few different tests. but in the mean time, I think I'll be just fine.
> I actually got a lot of work done around the house and slept.




brilliant news Ed . it's just a shame you can fix anything other than yourself:/. glad you're in good spirits again


----------



## johnandjade

an hour to go, then it's my turn at the docs today. to review meds again, and be told I need more surgery again. the doc doesn't seem to understand that i can't afford to take half a year off work to recover :/


----------



## johnandjade

wibble


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> an hour to go, then it's my turn at the docs today. to review meds again, and be told I need more surgery again. the doc doesn't seem to understand that i can't afford to take half a year off work to recover :/


I missed that part. You already had a surgery to your ankle?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I missed that part. You already had a surgery to your ankle?



on my wrist, i have bad arthritis. have had 2 ops, one to cut nerves, one the file down bones.... neither have stopped the pain. they want to remove the broken bone and fuse the rest together or rip the whole lot out and replace with plastic.


----------



## johnandjade

well about bloomin time, finally meds are on repeat prescription! so no more appointments for a year  doc rekonds the ankle will take a few months to heal!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's sounding like that free medical is about what it's worth!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's sounding like that free medical is about what it's worth!



I've certainly got my money's worth out of it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got the lawn all beautiful and now I'm cleaning out Einsteins fish tank.
I included a shot of my anti back pain medication.


----------



## spud's_mum

Evening guys. Hope you're all well. 
I saw the pharmacist about my wrist and they said that it's probably just a strain and that as long as it doesn't hurt, it should be fine. It has stopped hurting and I think the lump has gone down so that means I'm free to tumble tomorrow at gym. YAYYYYY! Obviously I will have to take it easy though and I just hope it doesn't hurt to tumble. I don't think I can bare standing there watching the others again.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got the lawn all beautiful and now I'm cleaning out Einsteins fish tank.
> I included a shot of my anti back pain medication.




that's one cool looking fish! did you have a beer after finishing the lawn?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. Hope you're all well.
> I saw the pharmacist about my wrist and they said that it's probably just a strain and that as long as it doesn't hurt, it should be fine. It has stopped hurting and I think the lump has gone down so that means I'm free to tumble tomorrow at gym. YAYYYYY! Obviously I will have to take it easy though and I just hope it doesn't hurt to tumble. I don't think I can bare standing there watching the others again.




wayhey. maby strap it up to be on the safe side?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! its a rather fine looking morning here, hoping for a scorcher. work should be fun next few days, the forman is off... one of there valeters is off, leaving only one guy who is just back after 5months off after having a stroke. guess i gotta step up show em how it's done 

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=been through the desert on a horse with no name&sm=1


----------



## johnandjade

good start to the day... free cakes out the cafe  the lassie only charged me for my coffee and roll


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good start to the day... free cakes out the cafe  the lassie only charged me for my coffee and roll


Good morning all. 

Could you Scots share some of that sun please? It's not cold dahn sahf, but it sure is cloudy and miserable looking.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Could you Scots share some of that sun please? It's not cold dahn sahf, but it sure is cloudy and miserable looking.




ach aye, it's nae the brawist here but it's nae to bad, yi ken?


----------



## JoesMum

Words cannot express exactly how wet it is at this precise moment. A torrential downpour. Joe is growing flippers I think


----------



## johnandjade

well after getting my free cakes i reaisled I forgot to bring a lighter today.. and I had no meds :/. a wee quick call and mammy to the rescue. diclofenacs, tramadols and a lighter just been delivered , that woman really should have a cape


----------



## johnandjade

KFC for lunch.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my goodness, the supercharger sub is awesome!!!! mucho likeo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Warm and sunny today.
It should top 90 degrees.
I'm feeling so good, I rode the big green bike in to work.
Not looking forward to that stress test tomorrow morning though.


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## johnandjade

no way!! haven't heard this in ages, you tubed this morning and now its on the radio


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got the lawn all beautiful and now I'm cleaning out Einsteins fish tank.
> I included a shot of my anti back pain medication.


Love the name of the beer! And I have to know what that fish is!!! Assuming that's Einstein?...


----------



## Pearly

Morning everyone. About to dash out! Lots to do! New job's keeping me busy, kids home for summer... Hope everbody's week isgoing well so far


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Could you Scots share some of that sun please? It's not cold dahn sahf, but it sure is cloudy and miserable looking.


How about you take some from Texas? Getting too damn hot here


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Morning everyone. About to dash out! Lots to do! New job's keeping me busy, kids home for summer... Hope everbody's week isgoing well so far




how is the job going??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Love the name of the beer! And I have to know what that fish is!!! Assuming that's Einstein?...


Einstein is a FLOWERHORN cichlid.
He's my most expensive/valuable fish. By far.


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound, eat me tea then off out on a lesson.


----------



## johnandjade

my boss called me today and told me not do any scratch removal unless authorised by branch manager... got 2 today.the guy they used to call in for it took £60 per panel, not sure what we are charging but it should be a wage rise for me!


----------



## johnandjade

just had to cancel my lesson. had my dinner and it came right back up and feeling a bit spacey. guess my mums meds don't agree with me! went out a spoke with my instructor and explained i had to be sensible and cancle as unfit to drive, I still paid for the lesson, but he did ask if i was sure. 

gutted as i need time behind the wheel, but i had to make the grownup decision


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just had to cancel my lesson. had my dinner and it came right back up and feeling a bit spacey. guess my mums meds don't agree with me! went out a spoke with my instructor and explained i had to be sensible and cancle as unfit to drive, I still paid for the lesson, but he did ask if i was sure.
> 
> gutted as i need time behind the wheel, but i had to make the grownup decision


 I hope you feel better soon


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I hope you feel better soon




fankooo mum . I'm ok, the way I feel it would be like 'drug driving' so I wasn't going to get behind the wheel.


----------



## johnandjade

jades birthday present has arrived



its not till next month and its the big 30 ! she doesn't know about it. she is going to pick out a charm bracelet and I'll go get it.... you can get a tortoise charm  any ideas welcome! 

she has told me she has already got mine but won't say what... I'm thinking it my be sky diving. its a total guess though! I've even been having dreams about doing a jump!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Speaking of presents and all. 
Does anyone have a joint banking account with their significant other ? How does that work with buying presents and stuff thats suppose to be a surprise?


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Speaking of presents and all.
> Does anyone have a joint banking account with their significant other ? How does that work with buying presents and stuff thats suppose to be a surprise?




that's a very good point!


----------



## johnandjade

top o' the mornooning cold dark room!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Speaking of presents and all.
> Does anyone have a joint banking account with their significant other ? How does that work with buying presents and stuff thats suppose to be a surprise?


Me and my husband have had a joint bank account for over 25 years. We just make it work. Cash exists which is handy. Cheques are no longer widley accepted unfortunately. There are ways of buying things that don't necessarily reveal what you have bought before the day.

Buying on websites where the actual purchase is vague... via Amazon or a department store say ... means they have no idea what is actually bought. Buying later means it doesn't show on the card bill before the big day. And sometimes I just take responsibility for checking the statements for a while. 

It never seems to have casued problems.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. School governor duties this morning. I'm off to glare at a teenager that's pushed their luck too far once too often - final warning time.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. School governor duties this morning. I'm off to glare at a teenager that's pushed their luck too far once too often - final warning time.




good morning mum. oohhh naughty naughty!


----------



## johnandjade

Im going straight to my bed when i get home, all i can so just now is sleep :/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Im going straight to my bed when i get home, all i can so just now is sleep :/


Oh dear. You are unwell, aren't you? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Feel better John


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. You are unwell, aren't you? Hope you feel better soon.




just stocking up on the zzz's. jade goes on holiday next week so its party time


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Feel better John




thanks Ed, i'm ok... just had meds yesterday that didn't agree with me. 

how are you doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> thanks Ed, i'm ok... just had meds yesterday that didn't agree with me.
> 
> how are you doing?


Good. The stress test was easy. I'd heard that they are nightmarish.
I'm feeling O.K. today. I did miss about 4.5 hours of work, though.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. The stress test was easy. I'd heard that they are nightmarish.
> I'm feeling O.K. today. I did miss about 4.5 hours of work, though.




the test probably CAUSES stress:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What doesnt?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What doesnt?




very true!


----------



## johnandjade

it's 1705 here... I'm supposed to finish at 1700.... I'm already home


----------



## johnandjade

I managed to save the day with a sales car again today



(insert tartan spartan) 





not bad eh! I've only been told and showen once how to do it, I'm going to be profanity hot once I actually train up


----------



## johnandjade

the middle stage still looks scary


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> it's 1705 here... I'm supposed to finish at 1700.... I'm already home


Once upon a time, i was suppose to be off work at 2200.... And usually i would be walking through the house door at that time. 
Now, we sign in & out on these phones and i cant sign out any earlier than 6 mins before the end of my shift.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Once upon a time, i was suppose to be off work at 2200.... And usually i would be walking through the house door at that time.
> Now, we sign in & out on these phones and i cant sign out any earlier than 6 mins before the end of my shift.




technology isn't always a good thing


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

I hope you have a good day doing whatever you do


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I hope you have a good day doing whatever you do




good morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning from a cold wet paisley punter . was lazy today and got a taxi to work


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning from a cold wet paisley punter . was lazy today and got a taxi to work


The weather found you! It hasn't left us unfortunately


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The weather found you! It hasn't left us unfortunately




it's due to be nice here on Saturday.... so it's probably gonna be a blizzard


----------



## johnandjade

nice healthy breakfast today... last nights pakora


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> nice healthy breakfast today... last nights pakora
> View attachment 177428


What IS that?
It looks like what I would find here as "CONCH fritters."


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The new mattress is doing it's job. My back feels better.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> What IS that?
> It looks like what I would find here as "CONCH fritters."


It's an Indian snack food - Pakora -sort of vegetables in a spicy batter.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh. Not a lot of Indian food here. Curry and all of that. Though a lot of Jamaican food uses curry and coconut milk.


----------



## johnandjade

[QU
OTE="ZEROPILOT, post: 1336886, member: 42088"]What IS that?
It looks like what I would find here as "CONCH fritters."[/QUOTE]


http://www.harighotra.co.uk/vegetable-pakora-recipe


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The new mattress is doing it's job. My back feels better.




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

sent pics of the car i had to sand and polish yesterday to my manager last night, he popped in to see me saying he was amazed. just had the boss on the phone asking about it, I think he will be charging £50 a panel and i have done 4 this week, i'm a good little earner me


----------



## johnandjade

KFC for lunch again


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> KFC for lunch again


So are you supporting Wales this afternoon?

I'm not even watching or listening to it. I am supporting Scotland in the shape of Andy Murray as he plays Aljaz Bedene (newly nationalised Brit) at Queen's. He's just one the first set very quickly


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning !


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> So are you supporting Wales this afternoon?
> 
> I'm not even watching or listening to it. I am supporting Scotland in the shape of Andy Murray as he plays Aljaz Bedene (newly nationalised Brit) at Queen's. He's just one the first set very quickly




indeed. I only know they are playing because one of the guys in work has it on the radio


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning !



good mornooning. its 1515hrs here and raining booo


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning. its 1515hrs here and raining booo


Its 1017 here. Its cloudy & suppose to rain later. Im looking forward to it though so i dont have to water my plants


----------



## JoesMum

New cold frame for Joe



Just arrived. Got it built to order by Boyle's Pet Housing because the old one has done one too many winters.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its 1017 here. Its cloudy & suppose to rain later. Im looking forward to it though so i dont have to water my plants




every cloud


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> New cold frame for Joe
> View attachment 177439
> 
> 
> Just arrived. Got it built to order by Boyle's Pet Housing because the old one has done one too many winters.




lucky joe


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I went out to buy draino cause my hair was clogging up the tub but i forgot to buy a hair catcher


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I went out to buy draino cause my hair was clogging up the tub but i forgot to buy a hair catcher




doh!


----------



## johnandjade

one of the guys that works in my placement drives home near my house heehee i'll be home for 5 again


----------



## johnandjade

mini kieves for tea


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> mini kieves for tea


Do i hear the word "yummmm" coming from that post? Lol


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Do i hear the word "yummmm" coming from that post? Lol




indeed. i love em, i eat them by the packet!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe if I knew what they were....


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe if I knew what they were....


I had to ask google. Lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tea isn't a big deal here.
Though most folks drink coffee.
I don't like coffee and only drink iced tea.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe if I knew what they were....




a gift from god


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tea isn't a big deal here.
> Though most folks drink coffee.
> I don't like coffee and only drink iced tea.




I'll drink both tea and coffee, either with or without milk... and either with or without sugar. pretty much any combination of either


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe if I knew what they were....




bite size chicken or turkey covered in breadcrumbs with I think a garlic and herb sauce. they are awesome


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> bite size chicken or turkey covered in breadcrumbs with I think a garlic and herb sauce. they are awesome


Im a vegetarian and i admit that sounds pretty good.
Though anything crunchy-ish and covered in bread crumbs are yummy to me.


----------



## JoesMum

A full size chicken kiev is a chicken breast stuffed with garlic butter then coated with breadcrumbs and deep fried. 

A mini kiev is a bite size version. 

They're very moreish


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I must find a vegetarian version of this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> bite size chicken or turkey covered in breadcrumbs with I think a garlic and herb sauce. they are awesome


Sounds pretty fantastic!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I must find a vegetarian version of this.


We won't tell anyone....


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Im making a simple mustard greens soup with my Nessie ladle. It makes me happy when i use it so I must share with you all also.




Hehe


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Greens are good!
Love the ladle.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

They have a small line of animal shaped kitchen utensils, i just havent gotten around to buying anymore yet. Lol
But this ladle is lovely no?
Ill get you one for your birthday. It might help with stressssss.
(I should be a sales women  )


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im making a simple mustard greens soup with my Nessie ladle. It makes me happy when i use it so I must share with you all also.
> View attachment 177495
> View attachment 177496
> View attachment 177497
> 
> Hehe




that looks pretty cool


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. it's only smeggin Friday again .


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I'm going to watch tennis at Queen's Club, London today. 

That's the theory. The weather forecast isn't good. I have shorts on because wet legs are more comfortable than wet jeans. Also a rain poncho, an umbrella and sun cream (water resistant ) That should cover most eventualities


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I must find a vegetarian version of this.


You van buy them made with quorn in the UK


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm going to watch tennis at Queen's Club, London today.
> 
> That's the theory. The weather forecast isn't good. I have shorts on because wet legs are more comfortable than wet jeans. Also a rain poncho, an umbrella and sun cream (water resistant ) That should cover most eventualities




no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes! hope it stays dry and you have a great day mum


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning!




top o' the morning to you sir! how are you feeling today mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good. 
Thanks.

You?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good.
> Thanks.
> 
> You?



glad to hear. still managing to get a good nights sleep? I'm not shabby thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Why can't you sleep?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why can't you sleep?



i was meaning are you still getting a decent nights kip with the new mattress?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, Yes. The mattress is great.
I guess for the cost, it should be great.


----------



## johnandjade

home at 1600


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> home at 1600


Bud time starts at 1601 hours !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Bud time starts at 1601 hours !




hey gramps, hope you are well . its Tennents tonight, I like to support the local economy ever now and then... thats the excuse


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT I forgot to tell you i solved the water feed issue with my pressure washer . 

have tossed out the instruction book for the machine like a true man should , so cant tell you how much it runs. 

first I figured, increasing air flow so got the snips out...



i then set about removing as much restrictions from inside tap and doctor a quick fix for adding hose



i can still operate tap and kill the supply


----------



## johnandjade

...



shorted supply hose to around 3ft and have barrle elivated to around 2ft and it works a charm. one barrle 25lt will just about do a car, say 5mins so 5lts a minute? 


.... it's taken me months but I finally managed lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So it was restricted by vacuum?
Hole too small for the flow?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> So it was restricted by vacuum?
> Hole too small for the flow?



I think so. was alot cheeper than buying a pump .


----------



## johnandjade

jades away out for the night... I have nothing i have to do tomorrow!! 




\m/\m/ 



BEEERRRR RRUUUNNN!!!


----------



## johnandjade

has to be added to the jukeboxin here!


----------



## johnandjade

no trip is wasted,


----------



## JoesMum

Very long day at the tennis today. Play started at 11am and finished at 7.45pm with,amazingly, only one short break for rain. 

On the train home now feeling quite tired.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Very long day at the tennis today. Play started at 11am and finished at 7.45pm with,amazingly, only one short break for rain.
> 
> On the train home now feeling quite tired.




did you have a good day mum?


----------



## johnandjade

in a bitsized cram of 'bucky'



it has a number on the bottle, the lower the number, the better the bottle... if it's possible! i got a number 7



and the scratch cards i got are....



(had to get some bud for gramps ) 


... a sign or misplaced faith, results to follow


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all! Just quickly skimmed through a few past pages - glad to see you are all OK and hope you are all enjoying your Fridays with the weekend stretching ahead of us!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Lyn.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all! Just quickly skimmed through a few past pages - glad to see you are all OK and hope you are all enjoying your Fridays with the weekend stretching ahead of us!




how are you miss lyn??


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Lyn.




won hee haw!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy. She's fast.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Lyn.





johnandjade said:


> how are you miss lyn??


Hi there boys - feels like ages since I was here last! I have had quick peeps when I've had a mo but I have to ban myself occasionally otherwise a couple of hours fly by and then I'm playing catch up with my work. 
Hope you're both feeling better.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi there boys - feels like ages since I was here last! I have had quick peeps when I've had a mo but I have to ban myself occasionally otherwise a couple of hours fly by and then I'm playing catch up with my work.
> Hope you're both feeling better.




we are both fine, more importantly how are you??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we are both fine, more importantly how are you??


Good thanks John just tired of writing reports - about another 40 to go!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks John just tired of writing reports - about another 40 to go!



oh my  glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> did you have a good day mum?


Brilliant  I love watching tennis. Seeing it live is a real treat


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks John just tired of writing reports - about another 40 to go!


Ugh! Report writing. Trying to find polite and original ways of saying the same thing about an awful lot of youngsters. 

It sounds like you'll finish this weekend thank goodness. Enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ugh! Report writing. Trying to find polite and original ways of saying the same thing about an awful lot of youngsters.
> 
> It sounds like you'll finish this weekend thank goodness. Enjoy the rest of the weekend


Hit the nail on the head there - I teach my own class for 7 different subjects and I could more or less say the same thing for many of them. Thank goodness for my thesaurus and synonyms menu.
Won't finish all this weekend as have a few things to do but won't be long.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all have a good Saturday!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all have a good Saturday!!


You too, Lyn.


----------



## spud's_mum

So you guys might remember when I said that I really liked these youtubers called Kian and Jc. Well they're on a world tour after releasing a book and they are doing shows on stage and challenges. I met them and they were so nice and the show was amazing. 

It ends with Jc doing a backflip off of Kian. Last night, when doing the backflip, kians hand slipped and Jc didn't make it over. He landed on his head and lied there for a while before having Kian help him up. 

He went to the hospital and even after that he stopped to hug fans on the way. I didn't get any sleep as I was up till 1 waiting for updates, he then said he was ok but in hospital and has a headache. Then I woke up every couple of hours to check if there are updates but there aren't any. 

We managed to get #feelbetterjc trending though 

Fans got it on video: https://twitter.com/kianjcupdates/status/744269933811539968


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, i was suffering yesterday.. I need to learn not to drink on an empty stomach! only 2days till jade flys out, today's goal is to get the house tidy so I can mess it up when she is away 

hope you're all having a nice weekend


----------



## spud's_mum

JC is fine!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## johnandjade

well I've been productive, 90% of the house work done while jades at her mums, I'll make someone a good wife one day lol. the hoover hose is choked with sawdust ,thanks jade ( insert angry face ) she keeps doing it!! i learned to sweep up the worst of it after it happened the first time :/ 

the fridge is filling up with water again so could really do with the hoover to clear and unblock... I usually use the garden hose to flush out hoover but i've loaned it out to a mate :/. ah well, match abandoned! down tools and to the tv we go


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

You clean faster and probably better than I do. lol 
my boyfriend usually does the cleaning. i like deep cleaning and organizing


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> You clean faster and probably better than I do. lol
> my boyfriend usually does the cleaning. i like deep cleaning and organizing




I hear that!! I hate when things are out of place, efficiency and organisation is top of the list. it must be funny watching me clean when I'm in the zone... I even go round with a paint brush to dust fittings and door frames! I even pop of the kichen plinth and hoover under the units!


----------



## johnandjade

have justified a taxi into work tomorrow.. i have ordered another hoover exactly the same as i have, with the replacement cover . the plan was always one for work, its due on Tuesday so I can taxi in with the one that needs cleaning and have at work.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> have justified a taxi into work tomorrow.. i have ordered another hoover exactly the same as i have, with the replacement cover . the plan was always one for work, its due on Tuesday so I can taxi in with the one that needs cleaning and have at work.




and have the new one at home, if one brakes it's no problem we will get a new one and have ' a spare' if need be. as both are the same... both are covered for the price of one


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> I hear that!! I hate when things are out of place, efficiency and organisation is top of the list. it must be funny watching me clean when I'm in the zone... I even go round with a paint brush to dust fittings and door frames! I even pop of the kichen plinth and hoover under the units!


My boyfriend wont do all that. lol. But i do know, ill clean and notice something needs organizing and i pull it all out and my boyfriend comes home and looks at me like "i thought you were cleaning"
one day i cleaned and i thought it looked good. he came home from work & said "... it looks the same as this morning"


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My boyfriend wont do all that. lol. But i do know, ill clean and notice something needs organizing and i pull it all out and my boyfriend comes home and looks at me like "i thought you were cleaning"
> one day i cleaned and i thought it looked good. he came home from work & said "... it looks the same as this morning"




that's us guys for you lol


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope you had a good weekend. 

I admit to spending a lot of it watching tennis on tv - but Andy Murray won Queen's for a record 5th time and he might not have if I stopped watching 

It looks like we're in for a wash out with the weather today. So much for the longest day of the year!


----------



## johnandjade

a rather late good mornooning cold dark room! all go at work, they have around 60 used cars to be done and want to keep me here another 2 weeks at least


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> a rather late good mornooning cold dark room! all go at work, they have around 60 used cars to be done and want to keep me here another 2 weeks at least


Good morning  not sure what i want to eat for breakfast. Maybe pancakes
My toes are also cold


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> a rather late good mornooning cold dark room! all go at work, they have around 60 used cars to be done and want to keep me here another 2 weeks at least


Breakfast is as always BUDS ! I'm on the first before sleep !


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning  not sure what i want to eat for breakfast. Maybe pancakes
> My toes are also cold




i had pre workout for breakfast, the day has flew by


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Breakfast is as always BUDS ! I'm on the first before sleep !




cheers


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> i had pre workout for breakfast, the day has flew by


I had hot fries


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I had hot fries



wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

I'm loving this getting a lift home and being home by 1700.... when I'm ment to finish. to be fair i do start a hlf hour early. driving lesson tonight then it's time with jade... she flys to greece tomorrow for 2weeks!!


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I copied some photos off of my toolbox at work..these are two bar stool racers I built.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is Kelly and her green monster I built her for Christmas 2012


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is Klaus
My 1971 BMW R65-5


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bored.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly hates that photo because the wind blew her shirt and made her look fat.
That's how it wound up on my toolbox.....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I copied some photos off of my toolbox at work..these are two bar stool racers I built.




brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly hates that photo because the wind blew her shirt and made her look fat.
> That's how it wound up on my toolbox.....




hee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. well today is the day, my wee woman flys out for 2weeks lucky gal!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. well today is the day, my wee woman flys out for 2weeks lucky gal!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. 

My daughter is also on her travels today. 

Yesterday she left the national park on a 4 hour bus journey to Saskatoon and today she flies to LA. I'm suffering from Mum-nerves.


----------



## johnandjade

did I mention jade is away for a fortnight....







only one thing to do....


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning.
> 
> My daughter is also on her travels today.
> 
> Yesterday she left the national park on a 4 hour bus journey to Saskatoon and today she flies to LA. I'm suffering from Mum-nerves.




good mornooning mum. I guess you mums never stop worrying though it is no bad thing it shows you care. 

work or pleasure for joes sister?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning mum. I guess you mums never stop worrying though it is no bad thing it shows you care.
> 
> work or pleasure for joes sister?


She's been volunteering on a project monitoring prairie dogs in Grasslands National Park since March. They provided board and lodging in exchange for her work. (Which is valuable for her cv as she wants a career in conservation)

Now she has the pleasure part of her trip. She is joins a Trek America tour of the USA on Friday which finishes in NYC at the end of next month. 

The route:



Then she'll have spent all her savings and comes home!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> She's been volunteering on a project monitoring prairie dogs in Grasslands National Park since March. They provided board and lodging in exchange for her work. (Which is valuable for her cv as she wants a career in conservation)
> 
> Now she has the pleasure part of her trip. She is joins a Trek America tour of the USA on Friday which finishes in NYC at the end of next month.
> 
> The route:
> View attachment 177799
> 
> 
> Then she'll have spent all her savings and comes home!




ah yes, I remember you posted pics  thats one heck of a trip! great experience and operchancity as you say. plenty postcards?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ah yes, I remember you posted pics  thats one heck of a trip! great experience and operchancity as you say. plenty postcards?


We have had 1 postcard, but these days it's pictures online


----------



## johnandjade

1020, hunger strikes....burger king!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> 1020, hunger strikes....burger king!!


* Shakes head *

There's nothing like a healthy diet...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> * Shakes head *
> 
> There's nothing like a healthy diet...




It's terrible I know. technically i'm classed as underweight so that's how I justify it


----------



## johnandjade

and one of the lads just came in with hot pies


----------



## johnandjade

jades plane should be taking off in 5mins, going to try get a pic


----------



## johnandjade

well she never text me so I didn't get to watch the plane take off  (I work near the airport).


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> well she never text me so I didn't get to watch the plane take off  (I work near the airport).


Im sure they made her turn her phone off. 
How unfair of the flight attendants, i know!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well she never text me so I didn't get to watch the plane take off  (I work near the airport).


Daughter messaged me to say she was at Saskatoon airport, but nothing since. I assume she boarded the plane OK. Maybe I'll hear from her in Calgary


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im sure they made her turn her phone off.
> How unfair of the flight attendants, i know!




have you heard of the Scottish comedian ' keven bridges' ? he tells a great story about Scotish lads flying out for a stag.... 



' ho! hey jimmy! ( ushers over flight attendants) 

'gee this CD to the pilot, tell him track 10! '


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter messaged me to say she was at Saskatoon airport, but nothing since. I assume she boarded the plane OK. Maybe I'll hear from her in Calgary




allo mammy . I'm sure you will, as linhdan said, will have be asked to turn off phones.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Someone just sent me a link.
Michael Jackson's molestation case has been un sealed.
Boy, lots of child porn found at Neverland ranch.
That didn't shock me. But apparently he also had a collection of animal torture videos.
That was one sick puppy!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone just sent me a link.
> Michael Jackson's molestation case has been un sealed.
> Boy, lots of child porn found at Neverland ranch.
> That didn't shock me. But apparently he also had a collection of animal torture videos.
> That was one sick puppy!




shocking what people are capable of


----------



## johnandjade

jade made a big pot of chillie before she went, even got bags of microwave rice! apparently the rice serves 2 people... yeah it's all gone


----------



## johnandjade

well I've been home alone for 3hrs... I already have the washing machine on, about to take out 3 bags of rubbish, cleared and bailed out fridge... descovered jade was trying to make vodka; a nast puddle of rotting juice at the bottom om the bucket for potatoes:0 the smell is awful!


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has boarded her flight in Calgary where US immigration pre-clears passengers, so she gets to avoid the passport control queues at LAX - result 

She doesn't land until after midnight our time, so I have to try to go to sleep and check my messages tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has boarded her flight in Calgary where US immigration pre-clears passengers, so she gets to avoid the passport control queues at LAX - result
> 
> She doesn't land until after midnight our time, so I have to try to go to sleep and check my messages tomorrow!




glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh!!! superking sized bed all to myself everything all ready to go tomorrow, I'll even have time for coco pops! 

still no word from jade, though she did say flights were prone to delay.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ahhh!!! superking sized bed all to myself everything all ready to go tomorrow, I'll even have time for coco pops!
> 
> still no word from jade, though she did say flights were prone to delay.


Also Greek mobile signals are fickle. She may struggle to get one. 

I've heard from my daughter in LA. I can relax a bit now.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Also Greek mobile signals are fickle. She may struggle to get one.
> 
> I've heard from my daughter in LA. I can relax a bit now.




good morning mum 
that's good you have had word from joes sister. 

I probably won't hear much from jade, I don't mind as long as she is having fun and remembers the duty free!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roomies another 24hrs, another chance to shine let's go destroy Wednesday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

got a text message from jade, all ok


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> got a text message from jade, all ok


Thats great to hear !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Aww man, i want hot fries for breakfast again


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww man, i want hot fries for breakfast again




go for it . i had a bacon and egg roll


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> go for it . i had a bacon and egg roll


I made 24 home made egg rolls monday. Of course its all gone now.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I made 24 home made egg rolls monday. Of course its all gone now.




wow! were you making lunch for the waltons?!  


did you have fries for breakfast after all?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wow! were you making lunch for the waltons?!
> 
> 
> did you have fries for breakfast after all?


Stop gabbing John ! Get us invited to eat !!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Stop gabbing John ! Get us invited to eat !!




as soon as bud is mentioned i'll be right on it gramps


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.
Driving test today, John?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> as soon as bud is mentioned i'll be right on it gramps


For home cooked food I' ll pas up Bud !!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> For home cooked food I' ll pas up Bud !!!


Not if my wife cooked it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I love her, but she is an terrible cook.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> Driving test today, John?



salutations sir, how are you? 

the test is a week on Friday, hopefully I'll be aloud to sit it this time :/


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> For home cooked food I' ll pas up Bud !!!




I'm the other way around!


----------



## johnandjade

pizza for tonight's tea.... now where is the operating manual for that oven??


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> wow! were you making lunch for the waltons?!
> 
> 
> did you have fries for breakfast after all?


No for a boyfriend that harasses me for eggrolls. Lol 
But no  im having morning star "buffalo wings"


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> No for a boyfriend that harasses me for eggrolls. Lol
> But no  im having morning star "buffalo wings"




that's one hungry fella! wings also sound like an awesome breakfast! Grandpa sounds like he's got the hunger too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not if my wife cooked it.


My wife showed me a crock pot and a plastic bag in the oven ! Then I learned ( even thought she fixed everything all I had to do was turn them on I learned one more thing ) " sorry I slaved over the stove all day "


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My wife showed me a crock pot and a plastic bag in the oven ! Then I learned ( even thought she fixed everything all I had to do was turn them on I learned one more thing ) " sorry I slaved over the stove all day "




hlf hour at 200, no problem


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> that's one hungry fella! wings also sound like an awesome breakfast! Grandpa sounds like he's got the hunger too.


When you get to be my age all you can do is torts , Food AND BUD !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When you get to be my age all you can do is torts , Food AND BUD !




signe me up!


----------



## johnandjade

pizza and a beer


----------



## johnandjade

best of the eagles on, no housework tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

some more Scottish... 

'boufin' ; used to describe an unpleasant smell, untidy area or a person with a face not so easy on the eye. 


... here jimmy, did you clock the state off williams gaff (house) , it was boufin!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, coffees brewing


----------



## johnandjade

a nice sunny start to the day here


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hlf hour at 200, no problem
> View attachment 177907


It's normal to take them out of the packet first?!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, coffees brewing





johnandjade said:


> a nice sunny start to the day here


Good morning one and all!

I have been up bright and early to take JoesDad to the station

We went to the polling station on the way to vote in the EU Referendum. I also had a proxy vote for our daughter (fortunately our opinions agree)

She registered me as her proxy and then I got a letter to take to the polling station. At the polling station I had to confirm my identity before they'd give me her ballot paper. 

She's been messaging overnight. She visited Paramount Studios amongst other things yesterday


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's normal to take them out of the packet first?!




well they wouldn't fit in the toaster


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning one and all!
> 
> I have been up bright and early to take JoesDad to the station
> 
> We went to the polling station on the way to vote in the EU Referendum. I also had a proxy vote for our daughter (fortunately our opinions agree)
> 
> She registered me as her proxy and then I got a letter to take to the polling station. At the polling station I had to confirm my identity before they'd give me her ballot paper.
> 
> She's been messaging overnight. She visited Paramount Studios amongst other things yesterday




joes dad off for work again? I'm not sure wither or not to vote, we are in a catch 22 I think:/


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

followed by a belgin bun


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> joes dad off for work again? I'm not sure wither or not to vote, we are in a catch 22 I think:/


Yes he was in London yesterday and again today. 

The trains are struggling this morning due to the storms overnight. Our forecast for today is one continuous thunderstorm 

As for voting, I think this one is the most important vote yet. There are going to be some huge repercussions from this one - including in Scotland - whichever way it goes.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yes he was in London yesterday and again today.
> 
> The trains are struggling this morning due to the storms overnight. Our forecast for today is one continuous thunderstorm
> 
> As for voting, I think this one is the most important vote yet. There are going to be some huge repercussions from this one - including in Scotland - whichever way it goes.




i seen that on GMTV this morning


----------



## johnandjade

the tartan spartan has saved the day again! a sales car due out with a damaged rear bumper



abracadabra


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wonder how long until America gets on board?
Most folks are in confusion as to what the EU even is.
I'm just confused as to why England isn't using "Euros."


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder how long until America gets on board?
> Most folks are in confusion as to what the EU even is.
> I'm just confused as to why England isn't using "Euros."


The EU began as a trading collaboration. 

Some politicians would like to see it become a United States of Europe. 

You've had a few hundred years to sort it out in the USA. Separate state governments creating some laws with a national government doing the rest. 

In the European Union each country is an independent state. And none of them likes to be told what to do by the central EU government even though they generally agree that being able to trade and move freely between the countries is a good idea. 

Monetary union requires all countries in it to stick to the rules. Enforcement is difficult. Unfortunately some are better with rules (Germany) than others (Italy, Greece) which led to big economic problems in the Euro-zone which Germany, as the wealthiest Euro-zone nation, has ended up paying for. 

The UK didn't join the Euro because our government suspected that what happened with the Euro would happen - they were proved correct. As a result the recent recession has hit us less badly than other EU nations. 

So why would we leave the EU? Because some believe that we would do even better without any direction from the EU and by negotiating our own deals. 

This is the equivalent of Hawaii, an island state, deciding to have a referendum to leave the USA because some think they might do better for themselves without the federal government making decisions for them. 

It's a very big deal. Arguments have got very bitter. There's been a lot of misinformation on both sides. And, sadly, a few nutters have tried to make this a right wing xenophobic debate using refugee migrants as their excuse to pull up the drawbridge. 

The repercussions if we vote out will be huge and not just for us. It could be the start of the break up of the EU which is basically held together by Germany, France and the UK. 

And if we vote in? The EU may still fall apart. Today won't be the end of this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It is very much misunderstood by us here. Thanks.
The media has only pro EU people, from what i have seen.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is very much misunderstood by us here. Thanks.
> The media has only pro EU people, from what i have seen.


Everyone outside the UK seems to think we'd be nuts to leave (although I'm sure Trump said we should!)

Inside the UK, there are a number of people who don't seem to realise that the British Empire is long gone and will never return. We'll continue to be a respected (generally) nation, but we're not going to be a global superpower again.


----------



## johnandjade

we'll be getting a row for taking politics soon:/.


----------



## johnandjade

asked my boss for a wage rise


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Everyone outside the UK seems to think we'd be nuts to leave (although I'm sure Trump said we should!)
> 
> Inside the UK, there are a number of people who don't seem to realise that the British Empire is long gone and will never return. We'll continue to be a respected (generally) nation, but we're not going to be a global superpower again.




in, out, in out and shake it all about! you do the hokie cokie and you turn around.... that's what its all about


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time, tuna mayo and sweetcorn rolls


----------



## JoesMum

I'm going to have to apologise for mostly being absent for a while. I am a moderator on an IT forum and while the bossman is away, I am "duty grown up". My word is final mwahahahaha!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Living dangerously today.
Rode the green monster in today. 70% chance of rain.....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Living dangerously today.
> Rode the green monster in today. 70% chance of rain.....




70% chance of rain.... 

100% awesome


----------



## johnandjade

looking like be late home tonight.... don't think i'll be in till 1705 !!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm going to have to apologise for mostly being absent for a while. I am a moderator on an IT forum and while the bossman is away, I am "duty grown up". My word is final mwahahahaha!




paul wellar may be the mod father... but you ma'am are .... 'mod mum'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is your driving test tomorrow written or an actual drive?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is your driving test tomorrow written or an actual drive?



its a week tomorrow, the practical test. I passed the written side first time. 

hows the BPM holding?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> its a week tomorrow, the practical test. I passed the written side first time.
> 
> hows the BPM holding?


Between 75 and 86. Great. I've got the surgery consultation scheduled for July 13th.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Between 75 and 86. Great. I've got the surgery consultation scheduled for July 13th.




that's brilliant news ed  so glad it's staying down. can't believe you're appointment is the 13th, it's fidos birthday on the 10th, jades the 11th, and mine on the 12th. 

so pleased for you the meds are working, it's a temporary fix i know, but you must be feeling relieved? I actually downloaded on of the BPM apps... at the age of around 15, resting i was around 55 BPM. using the app it is now around 60?!! i tried a few different apps, can't believe it's still so low


----------



## johnandjade

pizza for tea again:/ its past the best before date so needs eaten. tonight I'm going to build up an album on my phone of pictures of my scratch removal... a portfolio if you will. building my case for wage rise...buy end of July i will be world class show car qualified fully self sufficient and mobile. on top of that i have proven i can handle running anywhere i am placed with 100% feedback, deal with attitude from staff, and have also trained up guys and advised on hiring and firing. 

come on guys, how can they say no, my sales pitch and CV rock


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> pizza for tea again:/ its past the best before date so needs eaten. tonight I'm going to build up an album on my phone of pictures of my scratch removal... a portfolio if you will. building my case for wage rise...buy end of July i will be world class show car qualified fully self sufficient and mobile. on top of that i have proven i can handle running anywhere i am placed with 100% feedback, deal with attitude from staff, and have also trained up guys and advised on hiring and firing.
> 
> come on guys, how can they say no, my sales pitch and CV rock


With pics don't forget costomer comments in righting !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> With pics don't forget costomer comments in righting !



my boss has heard first hand how good i am


----------



## johnandjade

have no pizza cutter since I stupidly binned it . solved the problem tonight, cut it before putting in oven! so much easier and cooks faster


----------



## spud's_mum

Sooooo... My gym coach just told me that we have a show coming up in less than a week and asked if I can tumble in it. We will only have 1 hour to come up with it before the show on the day  
No pressure, no pressure


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Sooooo... My gym coach just told me that we have a show coming up in less than a week and asked if I can tumble in it. We will only have 1 hour to come up with it before the show on the day
> No pressure, no pressure


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! so we'r saying cheerio to Europe and looking like Scotland may yet get independence from the 'devided kingdom' hee hee hee . oh and it's payday for me  woohoo!!! 

lets go kick Fridays butt!!! play that funky music white boy!!


----------



## johnandjade

toying with the idea of going for another tattoo tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. 

Anyone got a flak jacket?

Unfortunately politics are allowed in my other forum. 

I have had to move quickly to shut down the taunting and bickering about the referendum result. 

The sun is out and I hope I'm not going to be spending all day umpiring the fallout.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Anyone got a flak jacket?
> 
> Unfortunately politics are allowed in my other forum.
> 
> I have had to move quickly to shut down the taunting and bickering about the referendum result.
> 
> The sun is out and I hope I'm not going to be spending all day umpiring the fallout.




morning mum. I suspect you may have to . rather chilly here this morning but not too bad


----------



## JoesMum

Is it alright if I cuddle an armadillo in a corner and have a quiet wibble when I get a moment? 

I'm not paid enough (anything) for the level of work I'm having to do in my other forum.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Is it alright if I cuddle an armadillo in a corner and have a quiet wibble when I get a moment?
> 
> I'm not paid enough (anything) for the level of work I'm having to do in my other forum.


Did I really suggest that I needed the CDR for a sanity break?!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Is it alright if I cuddle an armadillo in a corner and have a quiet wibble when I get a moment?
> 
> I'm not paid enough (anything) for the level of work I'm having to do in my other forum.




not even so much as a thank you? do they not appreciate the mod mum? 

armadillos and wibbles, always help lift spirits


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Did I really suggest that I needed the CDR for a sanity break?!




heeehe hee


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning, gang


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just stopped in for a quickie here mainly for my buddy Adam; Remember to make America Grate! Buy block cheese!
That's the end of my political post tonight. Goodnight All of My Friends


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, gang




good morning mr ed, how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just stopped in for a quickie here mainly for my buddy Adam; Remember to make America Grate! Buy block cheese!
> That's the end of my political post tonight. Goodnight All of My Friends




howdy cowboy! hope you're keeping well


----------



## johnandjade

one hour and 40mins till beer time


----------



## johnandjade

did I mention jade is away??  and its pay day .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> did I mention jade is away??  and its pay day .


So..........You'll be doing what you normally do anyway?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> So..........You'll be doing what you normally do anyway?




pretty much! lol. I'm actually getting alot more done, also waking up at 0530 no alarm! ALL house work done, even an empty laundry basket! it's like a show home!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Me too.
I shampooed all the carpets last time Kelly was away.
It's boring being a loyal man!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> pretty much! lol. I'm actually getting alot more done, also waking up at 0530 no alarm! ALL house work done, even an empty laundry basket! it's like a show home!







Yip, that's how I roll lol. i like to have daily goals, i'm a sucker for regimental order


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too.
> I shampooed all the carpets last time Kelly was away.
> It's boring being a loyal man!




its a tactical move... gets us brownie points


----------



## ZEROPILOT

After a few years there are no more Brownie points. And I can say that at 19 years, there is not even any thanks at all.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> After a few years there are no more Brownie points. And I can say that at 19 years, there is not even any thanks at all.




they are quick to noice if you DONT do it though aren't they :/


----------



## johnandjade

have heard this on the radio a few times, i rather like


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> After a few years there are no more Brownie points. And I can say that at 19 years, there is not even any thanks at all.




jade and i are 10yrs together on and off, she was always and still is the only one ...... 



that'll have me!  



in all honesty when I first met her i knew she was miss right.... 

i just wish i knew it was, miss always 'smeggin right!!!


----------



## johnandjade

my boss was in today to give me my wage slip... he came in the workshop dragging it on the floor and asked for help to lift it lol, the guy is brilliant. they still haven't agreed a price with dealership for my new skills , guessing £50 a go and i have done 6 this month... that's on top of the £150 a day i make them! i know they offered a guy that left us who is no where near as good as me £9.50 an hr to stay.... my goal is £10


----------



## johnandjade

time to cook dinner


----------



## johnandjade

gosh darn I'm a good cook!


----------



## johnandjade

the mix hoagie on a nan bread,

a cheeseyburger and a tub of tablet ice cream. they even deliver cigarettes!


----------



## johnandjade

called tattoo shop round the corner, just shut doors but open tomorrow! 

I'm not telling jade I'm getting work done :0 still unsure what I want but its my 30th to myself. got my first on my neck as a 21st so it's justified.


----------



## johnandjade

80% on getting 'just an earthbound misfit' on inside of my left forearm.. it won't be cut open lol.


----------



## johnandjade

call made, i've to pop in tomorrow and they will do me on Sunday. as long as price is ok,



i had to email over a pic lol, obviously it will be better than that!


----------



## JoesMum

I want to type all sorts of things about today, but the language I'd need to use would get be banned. 

Suffice to say that things have settled down and I have plans on lowering the level in this bottle


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I want to type all sorts of things about today, but the language I'd need to use would get be banned.
> 
> Suffice to say that things have settled down and I have plans on lowering the level in this bottle
> View attachment 178090




nicely put. sorry to hear you have had a shocker


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all. so last night with no housework to do... i did 200 push ups! I haven't trained in over ten years, but I've still got it . 

off to work at base today, be good to see the lads again. then its off to see about getting drawn on against


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I want to type all sorts of things about today, but the language I'd need to use would get be banned.
> 
> Suffice to say that things have settled down and I have plans on lowering the level in this bottle
> View attachment 178090




hope the head isn't too fuzzy today mum


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hope the head isn't too fuzzy today mum


Good morning. 

No, it's fine. I was so tired that I didn't have much. I am hoping for peace this weekend. I shall be using my powers to enforce a couple of days off for anyone determined to take things downhill today. They have been warned.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning.
> 
> No, it's fine. I was so tired that I didn't have much. I am hoping for peace this weekend. I shall be using my powers to enforce a couple of days off for anyone determined to take things downhill today. They have been warned.




go get em!!


----------



## johnandjade

got a quote of £100 to get tattooed


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> got a quote of £100 to get tattooed


You would have to pay me far more than that for me to get one done!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know if that's a good price or not.
All of mine are over 20 years old and most of them I traded for motorcycle repairs.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know if that's a good price or not.
> All of mine are over 20 years old and most of them I traded for motorcycle repairs.




it's about average, but I've been turning on the charm with the lassie on phone and email so hopefully get a bit cheeper


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know if that's a good price or not.
> All of mine are over 20 years old and most of them I traded for motorcycle repairs.




have you had alot done?


----------



## johnandjade

well the rain has stopped so headed out to book up for tomorrow and get beer


----------



## johnandjade

that's me booked for 12 tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

I'm now thinking of getting another while I'm in! its quite a big one, though small in size... the Chinese symbol for jade?


----------



## johnandjade

as long as less than £50, i'll get on my chest



we both aren't too keen on the idea of marriage so I guess this way it'll show her how much I love her. she has said she would like me to have more tattoos so this should be a nice surprise for her to come home too. 

I hope! bet she will go 'aff her nut' (crazy) and shout at me


----------



## johnandjade

think I have picked a style of font,



I have emailed about getting the jade tattoo as well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> have you had alot done?


Six.
Although one is a cover up. (It used to be my x wife's name.) Nothing very large except on my left upper arm and right upper arms.


----------



## CathyNed

Not sure if its the same there as it is here in ireland. Here there is a flat rate for the needle used(about €50). And the the cost of the work is added on to that. If you just got a dot tattooed it would cost €50ish. However...If you get two on the same day...you only pay the needle cost once as the same neddle can be used so it works out as better value. I have two- on my wrist and up one arm.


----------



## spud's_mum

Good morning everyone! 
What are your plans for the day?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Six.
> Although one is a cover up. (It used to be my x wife's name.) Nothing very large except on my left upper arm and right upper arms.




oh the dreaded cover up  hopefully I won't need to get one.. i can always say the jade symbol means chicken curry


----------



## johnandjade

CathyNed said:


> Not sure if its the same there as it is here in ireland. Here there is a flat rate for the needle used(about €50). And the the cost of the work is added on to that. If you just got a dot tattooed it would cost €50ish. However...If you get two on the same day...you only pay the needle cost once as the same neddle can be used so it works out as better value. I have two- on my wrist and up one arm.



I think it goes by time spent here, though a minimum charge of 
£50 is common. 

what have you had done?


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Good morning everyone!
> What are your plans for the day?




good morning spuds mum


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> good morning spuds mum


Good morning 
Going to pick up the new baby later


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Good morning
> Going to pick up the new baby later




new baby??? do tell


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> Good morning
> Going to pick up the new baby later


Im so excited ! For you lol


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> new baby??? do tell


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/oops.143077/


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/oops.143077/




wayhey!!!! lucky tort! I have no doubt that little one will be very happy in your care


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!!! lucky tort! I have no doubt that little one will be very happy in your care


Thank you!  can't wait to pick the little guy up. I'll keep you all updated


----------



## johnandjade

just getting ready to head out and deface my body again. have decided to get the jade tattoo on my calf, should we ever split that way its not on display. hopefully the price is OK and they can do it today. have been wanting the lyrics for a while now, so here it goes!!


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you!  can't wait to pick the little guy up. I'll keep you all updated




you'll be able to open a zoo up soon! really excited for you and looking forward to seeing him/her thriving. 

though of any names yet?


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> you'll be able to open a zoo up soon! really excited for you and looking forward to seeing him/her thriving.
> 
> though of any names yet?


That's the plan  
I'm quite liking the names:
Squirt and cooper but I don't know


----------



## johnandjade

just an earthbound misfit am i


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> That's the plan
> I'm quite liking the names:
> Squirt and cooper but I don't know




hhee hee, spud and squirt


----------



## spud's_mum

Leaving now to get the little fella


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Leaving now to get the little fella


----------



## johnandjade

£180 for the 2


----------



## johnandjade

and I'm going to have to get my bum out to show it off lol


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's a beautiful tort.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 178239



wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

all done! the jade symbol looks awesome


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

kinda hard to get a pic of my leg lol


----------



## CathyNed

johnandjade said:


> just getting ready to head out and deface my body again. have decided to get the jade tattoo on my calf, should we ever split that way its not on display. hopefully the price is OK and they can do it today. have been wanting the lyrics for a while now, so here it goes!!


I have stars on my left wrist and shooting star on right. The lines that make the shooting star go around and up my arm like a music stave. Have music notes going up the lines. Hard to take a pic as they twist around my arm but heres an idea.


----------



## johnandjade

CathyNed said:


> I have stars on my left wrist and shooting star on right. The lines that make the shooting star go around and up my arm like a music stave. Have music notes going up the lines. Hard to take a pic as they twist around my arm but heres an idea.




that's a really cool idea I like it! I also have a bull head from a monster magnate cd on my neck, though it's always assumed its the Chicago bulls and I got 'free the badger' across both cheeks on my bum! lol


----------



## CathyNed

Ty. Designed it myself.Lets hope you are also a chicago bulls fan?!? Regarding free the bader -You know no one will believe you unless you post a pic 
But you also would be told off by a mod if you did! Damned if you do damned if you dont


----------



## spud's_mum

Well the little guy is sleeping under his lamp. Here is his temporary setup:

I will have to wait and see if the humidity goes high enough.


----------



## johnandjade

CathyNed said:


> Ty. Designed it myself.Lets hope you are also a chicago bulls fan?!? Regarding free the bader -You know no one will believe you unless you post a pic
> But you also would be told off by a mod if you did! Damned if you do damned if you dont




I posted a pic on here when i got it done, not sure if i still have it saved on the phone but I'll have a look.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Well the little guy is sleeping under his lamp. Here is his temporary setup:
> View attachment 178254
> I will have to wait and see if the humidity goes high enough.
> View attachment 178255




waahhh!!!


----------



## johnandjade

CathyNed said:


> Ty. Designed it myself.Lets hope you are also a chicago bulls fan?!? Regarding free the bader -You know no one will believe you unless you post a pic
> But you also would be told off by a mod if you did! Damned if you do damned if you dont




well I found one, complete with longjohns lol


----------



## johnandjade

quick coffee thn off out on a lesson. only 2hrs till beer time!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gone for the day and everyones gone mad. Lol 
I would post pictures of my tattoos but i dont have any. 
Theres a sunflower on my thigh
& a lotus flower with my little sisters name under it on my upper back


----------



## johnandjade

well my lesson was only an hour not 2, silly me. assessment for my test... and I'm still not ready to sit it  guess I'm just a 'busbound' misfit . my control of car is fine, my manoeuvres are fine... I'm still just a bit hesitant or far to cocky! it's always extreams with me.


----------



## johnandjade

but finally at 1835 its beer time  woohoo!


----------



## johnandjade

best pic I could get



it's honestly not Chicago bulls lol,




program on telly with a guy from paisley in it!! to be fair, they haven't made him look bad, he managed that himself


----------



## johnandjade

there once was a lad called john,
who was left at home all alone.

he went for a tattoo, 
and ended up getting two...

and his girlfriend doesn't have a clue!!!




she's never going to leave me alone again! ... or leave me completely:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's Taurus?
I thought it was a Satan cartoon.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's Taurus?
> I thought it was a Satan cartoon.




chances are you right. the band does bang on about the zodiac.


----------



## johnandjade

best album ever thought! my first tattoo, a me present for my 21st. the attitude at the time... grrrr! lol

oh and my mom in her 50s at the time came home from holiday with her first tattoo!! honestly! so, naturally i had to get one


----------



## johnandjade

the guy from the hangover films is playing at glastonbury


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

emailed jade saying I got a 'his and hers' surprise... if she does go off her head at least I have got her a spa day with lunch and fizz to follow it up with


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm, to call in food or not??


----------



## Lyn W

Well hello there boys and girls long time no see!! (not that I'd see you in the dark anyway)
I have just finished my last reports!! Horraaaaayyyy!!!  
Had a bit of delay after an abcess decided to pop up in my gum/cheek mid week and give me serious jip or they would have been finished sooner!! So just the assessment files to go now....the end is in sight though.
My eyes are bit blurry from staring at the screen so much, so I won't try to catch up with all your posts tonight
but just thought I'd pop in to say hi and that I hope you are all well.
I should have a bit more time soon so hopefully normal service will be resumed.
Take care and happy Sunday/Monday to you all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Feel better In general?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the guy from the hangover films is playing at glastonbury
> View attachment 178294
> View attachment 178295


That's Jeff Lynn of Electric Light Orchestra (ELO) and Travelling Wilbury's (Supergroup with George Harrison Tom Petty Bob Dylan and originally the late Roy Orbison)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Feel better In general?


Hi Ed yeah I'm good thanks just very tired but no more than usual at this busy time of year.
How about you?


----------



## Lyn W

OMG my blurry eyes have just been completely blinded by your posterior John!!!


----------



## CathyNed

Lyn W said:


> Well hello there boys and girls long time no see!! (not that I'd see you in the dark anyway)
> I have just finished my last reports!! Horraaaaayyyy!!!
> Had a bit of delay after an abcess decided to pop up in my gum/cheek mid week and give me serious jip or they would have been finished sooner!! So just the assessment files to go now....the end is in sight though.
> My eyes are bit blurry from staring at the screen so much, so I won't try to catch up with all your posts tonight
> but just thought I'd pop in to say hi and that I hope you are all well.
> I should have a bit more time soon so hopefully normal service will be resumed.
> Take care and happy Sunday/Monday to you all.


Hey Lyn. Just wondering what it is you do? Sounds like teaching?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed yeah I'm good thanks just very tired but no more than usual at this busy time of year.
> How about you?


Well, thank you.
Almost feeling like myself again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How are the neighbors?
My noisy ones are selling their house. (The family that has the middle eastern music group and STARTS practice at 10 or 11 pm.)
I'm hoping to a nice quiet couple.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A Brit on one of my motorcycle sites told me today that the music group Steely Dan was named after a certain "marital aid".
Is that what a Steely Dan is in Great Britain? Or is he pulling my leg?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

My downstairs neighbor knocked on my door about an hr ago asking if we had a leak in our apartment because he has a major leak coming from his ceiling into the kitchen... Turns out the water in our washing machine leaked out all over the floor. 
The carpet is all wet. I called maintence and he TRIED to come tomorrow morning to look at it. What the ****
Long story short he should be here in 15 mins. Im annoyed. Work was long and I just wanted to sleep. 
Im more so worried about the neighbor though since he has a toddler


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A Brit on one of my motorcycle sites told me today that the music group Steely Dan was named after a certain "marital aid".
> Is that what a Steely Dan is in Great Britain? Or is he pulling my leg?




I haven't heard of either :/


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My downstairs neighbor knocked on my door about an hr ago asking if we had a leak in our apartment because he has a major leak coming from his ceiling into the kitchen... Turns out the water in our washing machine leaked out all over the floor.
> The carpet is all wet. I called maintence and he TRIED to come tomorrow morning to look at it. What the ****
> Long story short he should be here in 15 mins. Im annoyed. Work was long and I just wanted to sleep.
> Im more so worried about the neighbor though since he has a toddler




oh my .


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A Brit on one of my motorcycle sites told me today that the music group Steely Dan was named after a certain "marital aid".
> Is that what a Steely Dan is in Great Britain? Or is he pulling my leg?




after a quick google, it appears he's right!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> after a quick google, it appears he's right!


Geez!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You never heard of the group Steely Dan?


----------



## Sh3wulf

I feel like a creeper. I come in and read all these posts once in a while, but I never say much lol. So hi folks of the cold dark room


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sh3wulf said:


> I feel like a creeper. I come in and read all these posts once in a while, but I never say much lol. So hi folks of the cold dark room


Most of us never say much. Welcome.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You never heard of the group Steely Dan?




morning mr ed. nope, never heard of them or the other 'steely dan' lol


----------



## johnandjade

Sh3wulf said:


> I feel like a creeper. I come in and read all these posts once in a while, but I never say much lol. So hi folks of the cold dark room



hello and welcome


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most of us never say much. Welcome.




apart from me who never shuts up


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning mr ed. nope, never heard of them or the other 'steely dan' lol


Not one my most favorite groups, but a lot of good, classic rock songs.


----------



## johnandjade

got a video call form jade, she's really wanting to know what the surprise is! heee hee hee 


called my boss to say i have to postpone my driving test, he wasn't too happy:/ , guess my pay rise has to wait  boo


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not one my most favorite groups, but a lot of good, classic rock songs.




i'll have a wee listen tonight on YouTube, any album recommend?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anything from around 1972-1974. Good stuff.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think they are still touring!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anything from around 1972-1974. Good stuff.




just thinking it would be funny if they had a greatest hits CD called ... steely dan, 'big ones'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The 1980 album GAUCHO is referred to as "A decade of hits" for the group and many of the songs are really great IMO.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The 1980 album GAUCHO is referred to as "A decade of hits" for the group and many of the songs are really great IMO.




it shall be tonights audio


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound, tonight i am doing absolutely NOTHING at all. going to grab some buds and kick back  might even call in a Chinese for tea


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hopefully my recommended music is O.K.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hopefully my recommended music is O.K.




I'm sure it will be. just about to sit down with a beer and search YouTube


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Let me know what else turns up when you type in Steely Dan............


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Let me know what else turns up when you type in Steely Dan............




I guess you could say steely dan are right up there  


had to make up playlist in a music app but i've got gaucho on


----------



## johnandjade

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Steely Dan


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Do you recognize any of the songs?
They were a big deal over here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Steely Dan


Steam powered. No less.


----------



## johnandjade

steam powed!! AHHHAHHHAHH!!! man that must be one crazy book!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Steam powered. No less.




snap!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you recognize any of the songs?
> They were a big deal over here.




guy in work had heard of them, he thinks i will probably know a few songs as well. going on the general sound, i don't think i have... they are alot more mellow than I usually listen to, perfect soundtrack for tonight. 

good call mr ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kind of a smooth rock.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Micheal Mc Donald was in both Steely Dan and the Doobie Brothers.....
You've heard of the Doobie Brothers?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kind of a smooth rock.




yeah, makes me imagine sitting in one of those jazz club bars from the movies.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Micheal Mc Donald was in both Steely Dan and the Doobie Brothers.....
> You've heard of the Doobie Brothers?




pass the duchy?? i have heard of them but never listened to them. 

a doobie is also a slang term used sometimes used here for, shall we say an exotic cigarette...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> pass the duchy?? i have heard of them but never listened to them.
> 
> a doobie is also a slang term used sometimes used here for, shall we say an exotic cigarette...


Yes. In the 70s, it was the same.


----------



## johnandjade

jades tattoo is looking clearer now, it is mean to be like a brush affect. he chap aslo said he done some shading so it should settle down nicely


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. In the 70s, it was the same.




I plead the fifth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Might as well shave the rest of the leg.......Then start on the other one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> I plead the fifth.


Never interested me.
I was too interested in sports. Although by looking at me now, you wouldn't know that.
Now I'm just too old to pick up any new bad habits.


----------



## johnandjade

i was raised with queen, pink floyd and alice cooper (my step dad) 
and a friends mom got me into iron maiden \m/\m/ 


... I'm just a product of my environment! my mom even had a karaoke machine in the house!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Might as well shave the rest of the leg.......Then start on the other one.




it has been done before lol. there was videos of my mate lighting a cigarette off my head! i was rather silly with deodorant and a lighter:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My mother used to be a NUN and my father was pretty much the anti-christ..
We had no music.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Never interested me.
> I was too interested in sports. Although by looking at me now, you wouldn't know that.
> Now I'm just too old to pick up any new bad habits.




I actually used to be really fit. started doing Tae Kwon Do at around 8 I think, up till 16. i was 2 gradings away from my black belt! I used to run around 5miles a day at least and sometimes half marathon distance. 

... then I started partying and you can guess the rest. I'm still in amazed how i am still in shape and fit, my heart murmur has even healed up?! given the amount of abuse i have put it through its nothing short of a miracle


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My mother used to be a NUN and my father was pretty much the anti-christ..
> We had no music.





wow! your dad must have been a charmer my canadian friend who i was best man for  , his father is a missinery? used to be a minister at a church... my mate is aslo like satan spawn, i'll try find a pic


----------



## johnandjade

none  , i did find the only picture i have off my mum and dad though



see why im bald


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My best friend of child hood and myself were very competative and played football all through our youth, just knowing that we would be professional ball players one day. Me a defensive tackle, and he a receiver..I was arrow straight and he was a pot head. By college,I was a busted and limping "has been". He was actually given a football scholarship to Clemson university, but discovered cocaine and left not long after. I got in to the University of South Carolina on an art scholarship and managed two whole games as a walk-on player before my knee went out for good. Never having touched a single drug.
Neither of us ever graduating.
Maybe I should have reconsidered?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know why those are the good old days...They kind of sucked!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was born in 1964.
My baby photos are in black and white.
I think my parents wedding photos may have been cave paintings.


----------



## johnandjade

it's like final destination , can't believe no one was killed 



http://stv.tv/news/west-central/135...ter-had-safety-inspection-weeks-before-crash/


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have you been over to the "What do you look like thread" lately?
Some of our CDR regulars have included faces to their pleasant personalities!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My best friend of child hood and myself were very competative and played football all through our youth, just knowing that we would be professional ball players one day. Me a defensive tackle, and he a receiver..I was arrow straight and he was a pot head. By college,I was a busted and limping "has been". He was actually given a football scholarship to Clemson university, but discovered cocaine and left not long after. I got in to the University of South Carolina on an art scholarship and managed two whole games as a walk-on player before my knee went out for good. Never having touched a single drug.
> Neither of us ever graduating.
> Maybe I should have reconsidered?




your definitely the sensible one, it must be hard when the mind is willing but the body is not  but it would be torcher knowing you threw it away.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When great big guys spent years crashing into each other, things get broken.
My friend, Dusty is no more than 140 lbs and as fast as a jackrabbit.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My best friend of child hood and myself were very competative and played football all through our youth, just knowing that we would be professional ball players one day. Me a defensive tackle, and he a receiver..I was arrow straight and he was a pot head. By college,I was a busted and limping "has been". He was actually given a football scholarship to Clemson university, but discovered cocaine and left not long after. I got in to the University of South Carolina on an art scholarship and managed two whole games as a walk-on player before my knee went out for good. Never having touched a single drug.
> Neither of us ever graduating.
> Maybe I should have reconsidered?





i got kicked out of college, though it was only one day a week and 4 in garage working to be a mechanic.... partyed for days and never went to work, never even called in. lost the job and aprentiship :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i got kicked out of college, though it was only one day a week and 4 in garage working to be a mechanic.... partyed for days and never went to work, never even called in. lost the job and aprentiship :/


Just as good in my case. There's no money in art and political science.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you been over to the "What do you look like thread" lately?
> Some of our CDR regulars have included faces to their pleasant personalities!




has miss lyn posted on it yet??? . poor woman sounds like she has been through the wars  

I only really come on here now, I'll swing by for a butchers. 

ryming slang, butchers hook... a look


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> has miss lyn posted on it yet??? . poor woman sounds like she has been through the wars
> 
> I only really come on here now, I'll swing by for a butchers.
> 
> ryming slang, butchers hook... a look


Lyn has a couple of ever wobbly, flimsy reasons that we haven't seen her face yet. None of them are very convincing. But they ad to the mystery.
Clearly, she is a lot of fun and we do enjoy any part of her that she is willing to share with us.
Maybe one day.............
And then we can convince Jillian, too. I think I at least saw a shot of her arm once....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> When great big guys spent years crashing into each other, things get broken.
> My friend, Dusty is no more than 140 lbs and as fast as a jackrabbit.




i can imagine! I would snap in half! only mishap i had when training was someone steped on my foot and i lost my big toe nail! it was at a grading, I never even noticed and had to be pulled out to get patched up... and passed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn is overdue for some happy time.
So is Gillian for that matter.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lyn has a couple of ever wobbly, flimsy reasons that we haven't seen her face yet. None of them are very convincing. But they ad to the mystery.
> Clearly, she is a lot of fun and we do enjoy any part of her that she is willing to share with us.
> Maybe one day.............
> And then we can convince Jillian, too. I think I at least saw a shot of her arm once....




did you ever play the game 'guess who'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> did you ever play the game 'guess who'


No. What is that?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lyn is overdue for some happy time.
> So is Gillian for that matter.




100%. I think gillan should go on that holiday, even just a week. hopefully lola is looking after lyn and she's feeling better


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> 100%. I think gillan should go on that holiday, even just a week. hopefully lola is looking after lyn and she's feeling better


I think it's too hot now in Jordan.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. What is that?










...hahhahh!! 'game cards do not actually talk'


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think it's too hot now in Jordan.




it must be like an oven


----------



## johnandjade

its the cold dark rooms birthday soon!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you been over to the "What do you look like thread" lately?
> Some of our CDR regulars have included faces to their pleasant personalities!


Joes mum. Linhdan and Pearly!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Joes mum. Linhdan and Pearly!




I seen


----------



## spud's_mum

Still struggling to think of a name for the little one


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Still struggling to think of a name for the little one
> View attachment 178424




fantastic picture! it is hard trying to pick names isn't it. perhaps after a few days the little one will have a little spark that will help you choose


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

delivery called, only order in so it should only be 10mins!! woohoo


----------



## spud's_mum

What do you guys think of the name Darwin?


----------



## Lyn W

CathyNed said:


> Hey Lyn. Just wondering what it is you do? Sounds like teaching?


Hi Cathy - yup I am a teacher hence all the paperwork at the moment - almost done though.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cathy - yup I am a teacher hence all the paperwork at the moment - almost done though.




miss womblyn!!!   . how are you??


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are the neighbors?
> My noisy ones are selling their house. (The family that has the middle eastern music group and STARTS practice at 10 or 11 pm.)
> I'm hoping to a nice quiet couple.


Neighbours are ok at the moment - don't know if they've had a visit from authorities re the mess they leave at the end of my garden.
Wish they would move !


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> What do you guys think of the name Darwin?




its a fitting name.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss womblyn!!!   . how are you??


Hiya John I'm fine thanks how are you coping being a bachelor for a while?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hiya John I'm fine thanks how are you coping being a bachelor for a while?


Hi Lyn! 
How are you?!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> A Brit on one of my motorcycle sites told me today that the music group Steely Dan was named after a certain "marital aid".
> Is that what a Steely Dan is in Great Britain? Or is he pulling my leg?


I love Steely Dan but not heard that before - but then maybe I've led a sheltered life!
Sure he didn't say 'martial art'?
(Don't know if it's that either)


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi Lyn!
> How are you?!


Hi Spudsmum how's the new baby settling in?
He's gorgeous!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Spudsmum how's the new baby settling in?
> He's gorgeous!!


He seems ok, seemed to hide in the log most of the day but came out and had a little munch on food this evening. He soon went back under his log though. He seems to drink ALOT, i don't know if that is good or bad. I think I have decided on the name Darwin


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I haven't heard of either :/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hiya John I'm fine thanks how are you coping being a bachelor for a while?




I got tattooed twice and jade doesn't know!! other than that, yes


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My downstairs neighbor knocked on my door about an hr ago asking if we had a leak in our apartment because he has a major leak coming from his ceiling into the kitchen... Turns out the water in our washing machine leaked out all over the floor.
> The carpet is all wet. I called maintence and he TRIED to come tomorrow morning to look at it. What the ****
> Long story short he should be here in 15 mins. Im annoyed. Work was long and I just wanted to sleep.
> Im more so worried about the neighbor though since he has a toddler


Sorry to hear this hope its sorted much sooner than later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


>




won't play


----------



## johnandjade

teas ready


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Looks like you have extra.
I could be there in 20 hours...Give or take.


----------



## johnandjade

ribs, pancake roll and beef chow main what I don't eat is tomorrow's lunch


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> won't play


Never mind google them - Show Biz kids is one of my favourites


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Looks like you have extra.
> I could be there in 20 hours...Give or take.




I can be at airport in 5 mins


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It played for me. Though the sound and video are out of synch.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You never heard of the group Steely Dan?


I think I'm more shocked John hasn't heard of them than what your Brit friend told you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Sh3wulf said:


> I feel like a creeper. I come in and read all these posts once in a while, but I never say much lol. So hi folks of the cold dark room


Hi Sh3wulf welcome to our CDR feel free to pop in anytime we're a friendly bunch!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> got a video call form jade, she's really wanting to know what the surprise is! heee hee hee
> 
> 
> called my boss to say i have to postpone my driving test, he wasn't too happy:/ , guess my pay rise has to wait  boo


That's a shame but better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think they are still touring!


probably Steely Grey Dan by now!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> homeward bound, tonight i am doing absolutely NOTHING at all. going to grab some buds and kick back  might even call in a Chinese for tea


Will he cook it for you?


----------



## johnandjade

I have no shame in admitting that i am using industrial blue roll as a table cloth, a bib, a plate and napkins!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear this hope its sorted much sooner than later.


Thank you. I'm not sure if it is sorted out though. They came by today to vacuum the water from the carpet and put a huge fan to blow it dry, but its been blowing for 7 hrs now and its only gotten a bit drier. I don't know why they would try to blow it dry when the padding under the carpet has not been removed. They told me the padding underneath the carpet would need to be replaced since it wont be able to dry with the fan. But they didn't rip the carpet up to do so.
i don't know about this maintenance. 
I wonder how my neighbor's apartment is looking


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame but better safe than sorry!!




that's exactly it, the instructor is that for a reason... he knows best. and let's be honest here, I really want to pass first time


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> probably Steely Grey Dan by now!




or 'rusty dan' .... no longer powered by steam but by a USB charger!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure if it is sorted out though. They came by today to vacuum the water from the carpet and put a huge fan to blow it dry, but its been blowing for 7 hrs now and its only gotten a bit drier. I don't know why they would try to blow it dry when the padding under the carpet has not been removed. They told me the padding underneath the carpet would need to be replaced since it wont be able to dry with the fan. But they didn't rip the carpet up to do so.
> i don't know about this maintenance.
> I wonder how my neighbor's apartment is looking


Water makes such a mess - a dehumidifier may help dry out quicker - that's what the insurance company put in my house when a water tank sprung a leak in my attic and gave me a water feature through two floors!! Will you have to pay for the neighbours damage too?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Will he cook it for you?




hopefully he won't serve up 'toe-ya- ballsakie'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> none  , i did find the only picture i have off my mum and dad though
> View attachment 178411
> 
> 
> see why im bald


You are like your dad John.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure if it is sorted out though. They came by today to vacuum the water from the carpet and put a huge fan to blow it dry, but its been blowing for 7 hrs now and its only gotten a bit drier. I don't know why they would try to blow it dry when the padding under the carpet has not been removed. They told me the padding underneath the carpet would need to be replaced since it wont be able to dry with the fan. But they didn't rip the carpet up to do so.
> i don't know about this maintenance.
> I wonder how my neighbor's apartment is looking[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> perhaps just a bit of damage control just now? i have to literally pressure wash car interiors at work sometimes to the point there is puddles on seats and carpets! it can be a lengthy process to fully dry, but it is worth doing right... if not mould will appear and can be a nightmare to eradicate.
> 
> I'm sure downstairs will be ok , it will be mostly cosmetic damage i'm sure. it's obvious that you care and I'm sure they will appreciate that and have no hard feelings


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lyn is overdue for some happy time.
> So is Gillian for that matter.


I'm happy enough - just need some paperwork free time!!


----------



## johnandjade

deeeeeeestroyed!!'



look I ever used a bowl!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 100%. I think gillan should go on that holiday, even just a week. hopefully lola is looking after lyn and she's feeling better


Lola has been really cheering me up and making me laugh this week - he has started wiggling his backside when I scratch his shell - he's not done it before - looks hilarious!! Even caught him having a good wiggle scratch on the end of his tunnel! Wonder why he's started doing it now?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You are like your dad John.



want a laugh....


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm happy enough - just need some paperwork free time!!




just file them with the bills


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lola has been really cheering me up and making me laugh this week - he has started wiggling his backside when I scratch his shell - he's not done it before - looks hilarious!! Even caught him having a good wiggle scratch on the end of his tunnel! Wonder why he's started doing it now?




wayhey!!! fido is really prone to running over to me for the same thing. it's really cute isn't it . one therory I read was to shake off males mounting? perhaps mating season?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! fido is really prone to running over to me for the same thing. it's really cute isn't it . one therory I read was to shake off males mounting? perhaps mating season?


heard of giving them the brush off but never the butt off!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> want a laugh....
> View attachment 178430


You look very angelic John - are you sure that's you?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Water makes such a mess - a dehumidifier may help dry out quicker - that's what the insurance company put in my house when a water tank sprung a leak in my attic and gave me a water feature through two floors!! Will you have to pay for the neighbours damage too?


If only. I rent an apartment and the leak was not my fault so I wont be paying for anything. Though I do have renters insurance. 
I was told a water tank busted a few years back and flooded all 4 floors of the apartment below it. This kind of explains why the ceiling looks like there was previous water damaged and it was repainted and sealed over. it still has that "bulge".


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> If only. I rent an apartment and the leak was not my fault so I wont be paying for anything. Though I do have renters insurance.
> I was told a water tank busted a few years back and flooded all 4 floors of the apartment below it. This kind of explains why the ceiling looks like there was previous water damaged and it was repainted and sealed over. it still has that "bulge".


That's a relief that the cost won't be passed on to you.
They should have taken your carpet up for you as it will just hold the water and go mouldy, I can understand your doubts about the maintenance company!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> heard of giving them the brush off but never the butt off!


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and do some ironing for a while.
May catch you later but if not have good evening and night folks!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You look very angelic John - are you sure that's you?




its the hair that swings it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Must go and do some ironing for a while.
> May catch you later but if not have good evening and night folks!!




nos da miss womblyn, good to hear from you


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> If only. I rent an apartment and the leak was not my fault so I wont be paying for anything. Though I do have renters insurance.
> I was told a water tank busted a few years back and flooded all 4 floors of the apartment below it. This kind of explains why the ceiling looks like there was previous water damaged and it was repainted and sealed over. it still has that "bulge".




at least there is no cost to you, thats a relief right enough


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da miss womblyn, good to hear from you


As Arnie says 'I'll be back!'


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Haha thats one of the best tortoise butt dance videos. i think the comments made it funny. 
I wish my tortoises would do the butt dance. Ive tried. they just run away


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> at least there is no cost to you, thats a relief right enough


of course, BUT.... i wish they would try to make me pay for the damaged! I've read through the lease and I'm not afraid to use it !!


----------



## johnandjade

left of centre with the blue tie!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Haha thats one of the best tortoise butt dance videos. i think the comments made it funny.
> I wish my tortoises would do the butt dance. Ive tried. they just run away




I've found that it's like an itchy back for mine, he moves and turns around to get the 'sweet spot'


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> of course, BUT.... i wish they would try to make me pay for the damaged! I've read through the lease and I'm not afraid to use it !!




a jesture gift wou be an option if you feel you have to do something? maby a nice bottle of wine?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Cute baby pictures !
All ive found is a chin rub is Max's favorite, and SOMETIMES Khaleesi enjoys having the top of her head rubbed. other than that, nope. 
& no no wine. I just want a clean and dry carpet and nothing to do. lol 
I actually already put some work in. me and my boyfriend were mopping up the water with towels and wringing them out with our hands for 40 mins last night.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Cute baby pictures !
> All ive found is a chin rub is Max's favorite, and SOMETIMES Khaleesi enjoys having the top of her head rubbed. other than that, nope.
> & no no wine. I just want a clean and dry carpet and nothing to do. lol
> I actually already put some work in. me and my boyfriend were mopping up the water with towels and wringing them out with our hands for 40 mins last night.




oh my . nobody you know have a wet vac you could borrow?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> oh my . nobody you know have a wet vac you could borrow?


The maintenance guys have one. BUT i was just informed by my boyfriend that the maintenance guys came back and said they were leaving their fan overnight and that they would NOT be replacing the pads underneath because "its new and should not mold" and they also further stated that "if it starts to smell, we will change it"........
The leasing office will be hearing from me. I'm not sure if its because they don't want to pay outside contractors to come in and finish the work or what but I don't pay rent for this.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The maintenance guys have one. BUT i was just informed by my boyfriend that the maintenance guys came back and said they were leaving their fan overnight and that they would NOT be replacing the pads underneath because "its new and should not mold" and they also further stated that "if it starts to smell, we will change it"........
> The leasing office will be hearing from me. I'm not sure if its because they don't want to pay outside contractors to come in and finish the work or what but I don't pay rent for this.




I know how you feel, we have water coming in through our roof for over 2yrs


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> I know how you feel, we have water coming in through our roof for over 2yrs


How do you do it?


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How do you do it?




we live in a block of around 40 apartments, the company in charge always has an excuse, we are looking into legal help now.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> we live in a block of around 40 apartments, the company in charge always has an excuse, we are looking into legal help now.


aww, good luck. I hate when stuff like this happens and then you have to get legal help.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> aww, good luck. I hate when stuff like this happens and then you have to get legal help.




there's bigger problems in the world after all.


----------



## johnandjade

until the mornooning friends, nos da


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Goodnight !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters and welcome to another doris day in paradise! hope you're ready Tuesday, i'm a comin' to get chaa!!! 
today when asked how i am I shall say.... 




heehee, let's try spread some joy today


----------



## johnandjade

no way!!! the radio station I listen to in work , do a little section each day and play 2 songs back to back by the one artist.... i kid you not, today its stelly dan!! i have NEVER heard them mentioned on the station before!


----------



## johnandjade

never got to hear the songs . I did however go to Burger King


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## ZEROPILOT

EDstrodomus has struck again!!

P.S. They mis spelled "favorites"


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> EDstrodomus has struck again!!
> 
> P.S. They mis spelled "favorites"




now if I could just have the lottery numbers now please 

how are you today sir?


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

the death stare.... eye contact until he gets fed, on will come up to window and chap!



the only things in the fridge really is beer and fido food, just the essentials


----------



## johnandjade

finally set up Fidos fogger


----------



## johnandjade

rare footage of steely dan studio time


----------



## CathyNed

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cathy - yup I am a teacher hence all the paperwork at the moment - almost done though.


He @Lyn W im a teacher too. I recognised the end of term paperwork stress! I teach Middle school age 11/12/13 year olds. What about you? We finishwd up in the 24th june for Summer!


----------



## johnandjade

not his best performance but you get the idea


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all. woke to a video call from jade . just heard on the news about the bombing in turkey! a guy from my work flew out there yesterday! god I hope it wasn't that airport


----------



## johnandjade

guy from work was still in the air when it happened and landed at another airport


----------



## johnandjade

bacon cheeseburger for breakfast


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Another photo.
Myself (the small person) Kelly and our freinds Jim and Carol in South Carolina.
Jim is actually pastor of a local church. The guy that married me to my first wife. But I've never held THAT against him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's another "forbidden" photograph hidden by Kelly because she doesn't look good in it. 
(But in this case I would agree.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's another "forbidden" photograph hidden by Kelly because she doesn't look good in it.
> (But in this case I would agree.)




it's nearly impossible to get a picture they are happy with isn't it!


----------



## johnandjade

came home to find a couple of burds waiting for me


----------



## johnandjade

perhaps one was speckled jim? hmmmm, dinner


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys, I'm not even trying to catch up on this thread anymore. I've been around but only have the time to jump in and out into "to the point" threads. I don't want you guys to feel I've abandoned you, just hate to come into CDR, say "hi" and then leave the conversation midway. It has potential to look like I'm ignoring my friends which I wiuld never do. So, if anyone needs me just pls pm. I did bump into John's video of Fido. Omg, so cute!!!! And what a gorgeous tort! And Ed, your picture is blurry but please give yourself some credit! You're nice looking guy! I'm crazy busy with my new job and just trying to get on the forum when I can, it has a way of calming my mind... wishing everyone a great day


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys, I'm not even trying to catch up on this thread anymore. I've been around but only have the time to jump in and out into "to the point" threads. I don't want you guys to feel I've abandoned you, just hate to come into CDR, say "hi" and then leave the conversation midway. It has potential to look like I'm ignoring my friends which I wiuld never do. So, if anyone needs me just pls pm. I did bump into John's video of Fido. Omg, so cute!!!! And what a gorgeous tort! And Ed, your picture is blurry but please give yourself some credit! You're nice looking guy! I'm crazy busy with my new job and just trying to get on the forum when I can, it has a way of calming my mind... wishing everyone a great day




glad to hear the job is going well. we seen your picture!!!  Fido says fanoo  , he is having a bithday party soon. yes it's always good to have some wibble time and sit on an armadillo, brings some order back to things I think.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

the original tartan spartan https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Churchill


----------



## johnandjade

so just downloaded app and ordered from papa johns pizza, first time ordering there




went for Mountain Dew in honour of me ed


----------



## johnandjade

I'm loving this!!!


----------



## johnandjade

it looks awesome


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, yes indeed! i think I have a new favourite


----------



## johnandjade

saved half for lunch tomorrow, now for desert


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Always grubbing ! Lol when is Jade coming home?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Too kind of you, Eva.
John posted a photo of his butt. So I figured my FACE shouldn't shock any one!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When is the missus due back home?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Eva's picture looked like I thought she would look except I was wrong about the hair being long. And Joe's mom I thought would be older than she is. These are both meant to be complimentary. By the way. (Am I the oldest at 51?)
Two attractive members for sure. And super freindly.
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## johnandjade

fell asleep on the sofa again! jade is back late on Tuesday, still haven't told her the surprise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also just woke up on the couch.
Suki needs to go out and we're going to bed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I put up a new YouTube video:
My fish pond.
It's the pond inside my back screened patio.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> fell asleep on the sofa again! jade is back late on Tuesday, still haven't told her the surprise.


Thats so long


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I put up a new YouTube video:
> My fish pond.
> It's the pond inside my back screened patio.




I couldn't find it


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I couldn't find it


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. lazy boy again today and getting a taxi cab to work


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. lazy boy again today and getting a taxi cab to work


And getting a Bud to sleep land !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And getting a Bud to sleep land !




hey gramps, how are you? I'm doing overtime tonight so it 12hrs till i can have a bud


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can only find it if I type: Ed Dwiggins
It's not much of a video anyway. Most ponds are much nicer.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can only find it if I type: Ed Dwiggins
> It's not much of a video anyway. Most ponds are much nicer.




I find the sound of running water very relaxing, i'd be sat out there every night


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My BBQ grille is out there. There are chairs and half of that patio has a tile floor.
It is relaxing.


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> My BBQ grille is out there. There are chairs and half of that patio has a tile floor.
> It is relaxing.


Jelous!!!!! I miss screened patios!!!! They don't do them here like they do in FLA. And we don't even have hurricanes. Here i live in damned mosquito country and have to spray myself with crap everytime i go out. One of my twins refuses to spray (stupid little 9 yr old!!!) and his little legs look like a meth addict, with scratch sores in different stages of healing


----------



## johnandjade

I'm getting the lunch in today for the guys, couple of large bags of pakora


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee hee, I'm a sneaky one. little Indians across from work, one of salesman uses them often.... a little name drop and its half price


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello, are you a manager here?
> No one has offered me an armadillo yet & i have been waiting for weeks now
> But thank you for the warm welcome


I created The Cold Dark Room, but am rarely hear now.
So it's not my fault.
Blame ,,,,,,,,@johnandjade , @Lyn W , @JoesMum , @Moozillion , @jaizei , @Momof4 , @spudthetortoise and especially @ZEROPILOT


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. It's true. We (I) dropped the ball.
Linhdan should feel like a regular now.
Personally, I avoid direct contact with the armadillos. (I don't trust them.)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I do feel like a regular. 
And well, i must admit. Those armadillos tend to sneak up on you. You only know when theyre next to you when the hairs rub on your ankle.  
They're fortunate i haven't kicked one by accident


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps one was speckled jim? hmmmm, dinner


Had pigeon for dinner at a friends house quite recently.
YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys, I'm not even trying to catch up on this thread anymore. I've been around but only have the time to jump in and out into "to the point" threads. I don't want you guys to feel I've abandoned you, just hate to come into CDR, say "hi" and then leave the conversation midway. It has potential to look like I'm ignoring my friends which I wiuld never do. So, if anyone needs me just pls pm. I did bump into John's video of Fido. Omg, so cute!!!! And what a gorgeous tort! And Ed, your picture is blurry but please give yourself some credit! You're nice looking guy! I'm crazy busy with my new job and just trying to get on the forum when I can, it has a way of calming my mind... wishing everyone a great day


Looks like I just missed you, Ewa.
And don't forget to pop in on July 15th when The Cold Dark Room celebrates it's anniversary. 
Jelly, Ice cream and CHEESE!!!!!!! 
Be there, or be somewhere else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Why is wifey not on this list ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so just downloaded app and ordered from papa johns pizza, first time ordering there
> View attachment 178610
> 
> 
> 
> went for Mountain Dew in honour of me ed


Point.
it says cheese in there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Always grubbing ! Lol when is Jade coming home?


As soon as she sees the photos of new favourite food, one expects.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Too kind of you, Eva.
> John posted a photo of his butt. So I figured my FACE shouldn't shock any one!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eva's picture looked like I thought she would look except I was wrong about the hair being long. And Joe's mom I thought would be older than she is. These are both meant to be complimentary. By the way. (Am I the oldest at 51?)
> Two attractive members for sure. And super freindly.
> Thanks so much for sharing!


I'm a mere 50.
Bea's a bit older but not here much now 
Where are the photos of the ladies ?
I like photos of nice ladies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I couldn't find it


Hi, Kathy!!!
Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. lazy boy again today and getting a taxi cab to work


Afternoon, John.
Lazy boy today, don't plan going farther than the terrace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And getting a Bud to sleep land !


Or a Bud for breakfast.
I wish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Jelous!!!!! I miss screened patios!!!! They don't do them here like they do in FLA. And we don't even have hurricanes. Here i live in damned mosquito country and have to spray myself with crap everytime i go out. One of my twins refuses to spray (stupid little 9 yr old!!!) and his little legs look like a meth addict, with scratch sores in different stages of healing


Virtually no mosquitoes here, it's too dry.
Hurrrrrrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
Though they love to chew on wifey and rarely bite me anyway.
Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It's true. We (I) dropped the ball.
> Linhdan should feel like a regular now.
> Personally, I avoid direct contact with the armadillos. (I don't trust them.)


They do like a cuddle.
Unlike the hedgehogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I do feel like a regular.
> And well, i must admit. Those armadillos tend to sneak up on you. You only know when theyre next to you when the hairs rub on your ankle.
> They're fortunate i haven't kicked one by accident


They wouldn't mind.
We use them as bowling balls in The Cold Dark Room.
And Montgomery, the giant armadillo is a useful mobile coffee table.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Bea!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hurrrayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@Moozillion 
Try to pop in on the 15th July for our Cold Dark Roomiversary if you can.
Really hope you're doing well.
 Adam.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, HELLO, Adam!!!! How nice to hear from you!! Judging from your usually cheerfulness it sounds like things are going well enough with you!

Yes, I confess, I have been negligent in my attendance in the Forum. Although I love everybody in the Cold Dark Room, it's your witty and mischievous personality that carried so much of the "flavor" of The Room. It's obvious that you contributed a HUGE amount of your time to The Room, and you MUST have a life outside or you'll wither away and we don't want that. But it's not the same without you. Plus I am in the confusing but fortunate position of trying to figure out what to do with my life since I've retired. I was a bit of a work-a-holic, and without the structure of my job have been at quite a loss. Was spending too much time on various computer activities and avoiding dealing with the changes. So I've been on the computer less and involved in the outside world more. 

I don't know if this is a No-No in regards to Forum rules or not, but I wonder what our British contingent think of the Brexit vote outcome? (If this has already been discussed then just ignore me!!! )


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, John (and any other Scots members) I have to say I heard my absolute FAVORITE insult of Donal Trump which came from a Scotsman at Trump's recent visit there. He was referred to as "a ridiculous tangerine b*ll sack." The most accurate description of the man I've heard yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Jelous!!!!! I miss screened patios!!!! They don't do them here like they do in FLA. And we don't even have hurricanes. Here i live in damned mosquito country and have to spray myself with crap everytime i go out. One of my twins refuses to spray (stupid little 9 yr old!!!) and his little legs look like a meth addict, with scratch sores in different stages of healing


PEARLY!!!!!! My sister-in-law got West Nile Virus from a mosquito bite. It gave her encephalitis: she couldn't talk or understand what was said to her and was too dizzy to walk,etc. She spent 5 days in the hospital. Although she recovered and is back at work, she has little relapses of fatigue when she is overheated, so she has apparently developed the chronic form- which can end up destroying your kidneys after about 10 years or so.

TACKLE YOUR LITTLE BLIGHTER AND SPRAY HIS REBELLIOUS A$$ FROM HEAD TO TOE!!!!!!!

@Pearly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, HELLO, Adam!!!! How nice to hear from you!! Judging from your usually cheerfulness it sounds like things are going well enough with you!
> 
> Yes, I confess, I have been negligent in my attendance in the Forum. Although I love everybody in the Cold Dark Room, it's your witty and mischievous personality that carried so much of the "flavor" of The Room. It's obvious that you contributed a HUGE amount of your time to The Room, and you MUST have a life outside or you'll wither away and we don't want that. But it's not the same without you. Plus I am in the confusing but fortunate position of trying to figure out what to do with my life since I've retired. I was a bit of a work-a-holic, and without the structure of my job have been at quite a loss. Was spending too much time on various computer activities and avoiding dealing with the changes. So I've been on the computer less and involved in the outside world more.
> 
> I don't know if this is a No-No in regards to Forum rules or not, but I wonder what our British contingent think of the Brexit vote outcome? (If this has already been discussed then just ignore me!!! )


Cheerful, happy and not even drunk (cos it's Ramadan). 
Mischievous, moi ? 
I'm busy, there's so much that I'm trying to do.
The outside world is a nice place but I don't visit too often, inside is a nice world too, especially the strictly no admittance part inside my head. 
Brexit doesn't bother me, I didn't even vote. 
Some things will be better, some worse in or out of Europe, only time will tell the full details. After the initial shock, the UK and world will recover. 
We're an island nation, not part of this Europe thingy, but Europe's a nice place too.
Perhaps we can become the 51st state ? But not during the next presidency.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John (and any other Scots members) I have to say I heard my absolute FAVORITE insult of Donal Trump which came from a Scotsman at Trump's recent visit there. He was referred to as "a ridiculous tangerine b*ll sack." The most accurate description of the man I've heard yet!!!!!!!


David Tennant read this one and several others on your "Full Frontal" program. 
Well worth checking out on You Tube.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> David Tennant read this one and several others on your "Full Frontal" program.
> Well worth checking out on You Tube.


YES!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off for a play on the terrace.
A Man for All Seasons, I thought.
C U later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm a mere 50.
> Bea's a bit older but not here much now
> Where are the photos of the ladies ?
> I like photos of nice ladies.


What do you look like thread.
Several of our CDR regulars have unveiled themselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What do you look like thread.
> Several of our CDR regulars have unveiled themselves.


Mercy!


----------



## johnandjade

booo I missed mr adam   nasty overtime!!


----------



## johnandjade

being lazy and getting a johnny cab home, means i can have a pint while I'm waiting on it


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> booo I missed mr adam   nasty overtime!!


But great money !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But great money !







have a pint gramps


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> booo I missed mr adam   nasty overtime!!


Get over to the what do you look like thread.
Adam posted a new photo of himself.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 178703
> 
> 
> have a pint gramps


Got to go to work , but that don't look like BUD ! Shame Shame on you !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Got to go to work , but that don't look like BUD ! Shame Shame on you !




that's why i get 2 at a time, to make up for it . its rare to find bud on tap here


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Get over to the what do you look like thread.
> Adam posted a new photo of himself.




it wouldn't show for me


----------



## johnandjade

i may have got a little board last night...


----------



## johnandjade

more giggles, my farther and i



I look like I'm giving a thumbs up! 

me and me 'skin and blister' (sister) 


I'm the one with long hair




yet again I look like giving a thumbs up!!


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm... now, i was supposed to be sitting my driving test tomorrow, and yet again i never re booked in time so that's another £60 away:/. 

.... no way now i can state my case for wage rise either, no license = no leaverage or justification:/ 


and how's this for a laugh, just opened the mail




think i'll just put it with the bills for miss womblyn to re cycle


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Get over to the what do you look like thread.
> Adam posted a new photo of himself.




managed to find it through the internet browser on my phone, thather than the app. picture quality wasn't very good though


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh!! just realised what the membership card is for http://www.alcoholics-anonymous.org.uk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> booo I missed mr adam   nasty overtime!!


Still about, but off for breaking of fast now
See you later, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Get over to the what do you look like thread.
> Adam posted a new photo of himself.


No I didn't!!!
It was Tidgy.
i'd never post such a terrible picture of myself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it wouldn't show for me


Lucky you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about it Grandpa?
A photo of the front side of that head?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still about, but off for breaking of fast now
> See you later, John.




enjoy, and well done for seeing it through


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about it Grandpa?
> A photo of the front side of that head?




yey!!!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 178239


Oh.....he is gorgeous!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lucky you.


Hello Adam, and................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, and................


Shukran.

Missed you too.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Virtually no mosquitoes here, it's too dry.
> Hurrrrrrrrraaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> Though they love to chew on wifey and rarely bite me anyway.
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Adaaaaaaam!!!!! Good to see you! I seriously think that those darn egglaying mosquito females have some blood type preferences. They eat me alive but not as much my husband.... I hate them!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Adaaaaaaam!!!!! Good to see you! I seriously think that those darn egglaying mosquito females have some blood type preferences. They eat me alive but not as much my husband.... I hate them!!!!!


I'm AB negative.
They never bite me.
Kelly is O positive and gets bitten alive.
Go figure.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks like I just missed you, Ewa.
> And don't forget to pop in on July 15th when The Cold Dark Room celebrates it's anniversary.
> Jelly, Ice cream and CHEESE!!!!!!!
> Be there, or be somewhere else.


Whaaat???!!!! You mean a very next day after French Bastille Day?.... Oh, and wait a minute... also next day after I officially cross over to the "senior citizens" ranks?... Wow! That will be easy to remember


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Officially how old is a senior citizen?
Aren't I like a year older than you?
Jeez.


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... now, i was supposed to be sitting my driving test tomorrow, and yet again i never re booked in time so that's another £60 away:/.
> 
> .... no way now i can state my case for wage rise either, no license = no leaverage or justification:/
> 
> 
> and how's this for a laugh, just opened the mail
> View attachment 178722
> 
> 
> 
> think i'll just put it with the bills for miss womblyn to re cycle


Bwahahaha! John, AA over the pond issues membership cards????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Missed another test John?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The more you drive, the less you can drink.....Hmmm.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Officially how old is a senior citizen?
> Aren't I like a year older than you?
> Jeez.


I Don't know ! But letmecheck my birth papers !!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy do I feel old.
Reality sucks!


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Officially how old is a senior citizen?
> Aren't I like a year older than you?
> Jeez.


I don't know... 55??? I think you start getting SC discounts at 55. I'm about to turn 50 and started getting AARP brochures... Craaaaap! That must be it!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've gotta admit. I'm also a member of AARP.
(Kelly is 55.)
The horror.


----------



## Moozillion

I am 6 months older than my hubby, and he LOVED it when AARP sent me membership application when I turned 50!!! What I want to know is HOW DID THEY KNOW??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adaaaaaaam!!!!! Good to see you! I seriously think that those darn egglaying mosquito females have some blood type preferences. They eat me alive but not as much my husband.... I hate them!!!!!


I just think i taste horrible. 
Hi there!


----------



## Pearly

Moozillion said:


> I am 6 months older than my hubby, and he LOVED it when AARP sent me membership application when I turned 50!!! What I want to know is HOW DID THEY KNOW??!?!


They know! It's a conspiracy!!! But seriously I think it's somehow connected with what we pay into SS


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Whaaat???!!!! You mean a very next day after French Bastille Day?.... Oh, and wait a minute... also next day after I officially cross over to the "senior citizens" ranks?... Wow! That will be easy to remember


I will be popping in to remind people until it is burned into their minds.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just think i taste horrible.
> Hi there!


Hey Handsome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy do I feel old.
> Reality sucks!


I like to feel old.
But I call it wise.
Unwisely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I don't know... 55??? I think you start getting SC discounts at 55. I'm about to turn 50 and started getting AARP brochures... Craaaaap! That must be it!!!!


I'm 50 and retired 11 years ago. 
So I feel (and look) older than i am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've gotta admit. I'm also a member of AARP.
> (Kelly is 55.)
> The horror.


wifey is 64.
But still young.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am 6 months older than my hubby, and he LOVED it when AARP sent me membership application when I turned 50!!! What I want to know is HOW DID THEY KNOW??!?!


Bet he told them !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Handsome!


Hey, Gorgeous!


----------



## Pearly

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've gotta admit. I'm also a member of AARP.
> (Kelly is 55.)
> The horror.


Nah! No horror here! I'm kinda enjoying the freedom of the older age. Among other benefits it affords me the right to not give crap about stuff most people worry about. I can finnally wear my gray hair and post birthing/nursing (3 children, including twin pregnancy carried to term) beat up body like a badge of honor and not trying to cover all that and look like none of that has ever happened. I'll be 50 in 2 weeks and just realizing how liberating this aging thing is. How much more clarity in general outlook on life and how much simpler things that used to seem so baffling are now. One thing that I am much more acutely aware of is health. There are very few replacement parts that we can get so let's just try to take care of ourselves and one another each and every day. That goes to you too, Mister! Take good care of that "ticker"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Nah! No horror here! I'm kinda enjoying the freedom of the older age. Among other benefits it affords me the right to not give crap about stuff most people worry about. I can finnally wear my gray hair and post birthing/nursing (3 children, including twin pregnancy carried to term) beat up body like a badge of honor and not trying to cover all that and look like none of that has ever happened. I'll be 50 in 2 weeks and just realizing how liberating this aging thing is. How much more clarity in general outlook on life and how much simpler things that used to seem so baffling are now. One thing that I am much more acutely aware of is health. There are very few replacement parts that we can get so let's just try to take care of ourselves and one another each and every day. That goes to you too, Mister! Take good care of that "ticker"


I would like to wear my grey hair with pride.
But it keeps falling out.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would like to wear my grey hair with pride.
> But it keeps falling out.


You children be nice ! My gray falls out but more grows in ! Just grow a pony tail !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You children be nice ! My gray falls out but more grows in ! Just grow a pony tail !


Hi, Gramps.
I'm going to grow my beard to preposterous lengths to compensate.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gramps.
> I'm going to grow my beard to preposterous lengths to compensate.


I tell the boy's at work that short hair means you work your axx off ! Man with a ponytail tells his boss he isn't doing anything from a mile away !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I tell the boy's at work that short hair means you work your axx off ! Man with a ponytail tells his boss he isn't doing anything from a mile away !


What about bald or balding ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm AB negative.
> They never bite me.
> Kelly is O positive and gets bitten alive.
> Go figure.


I'm ab negative too.
But pecs positive.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Bwahahaha! John, AA over the pond issues membership cards????




yeah, not that it's much use to me :/


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Missed another test John?



yip


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all!


----------



## johnandjade

blood types... even my blood has a happy go lucky outlook


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about bald or balding ?


I be leave that's short hair !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I be leave that's short hair !




its a solar panel for awesomeness


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning




good morning sir, how are you today?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shukran.
> 
> Missed you too.


Oli and I missed you too.

Take care and love to Wifey, to you and to Tidgy,
Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would like to wear my grey hair with pride.
> But it keeps falling out.


No worries there, Adam! This is just your androgenous way of being a male homo sapiensand maybe ... evolution trajectory?.... Who needs all that hair anymore?!


----------



## Pearly

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You children be nice ! My gray falls out but more grows in ! Just grow a pony tail !


We are just playing, Grandpa!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gramps.
> I'm going to grow my beard to preposterous lengths to compensate.


Adam with your features I'm afraid that long beard would make you a subject of some serious profiling I can just envision you with your beautiful bright eyes and rest of the face covered with long black whiskers hanging down to your waist... at some airport in EU .... ....... Picked up by security cameras and missing your flights because of detention for body search ... Rolling on the floor, clutching my belly


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm ab negative too.
> But pecs positive.


Ok so it may have to do with the Rh factor. My husband is O neg- doesn't get bit or at least never enough to warrant DEET spray use. I am A pos and worried that all that Deet covering my arms/legs/neck all the time, absorbed through the skin is enough to be considered "chemical exposure" to trigger some mutagenic DNA twist=cancer. I'll have to look into that Rh factor vs biting insect attractive blood thing. I bet I'm not the first one wondering about that and there's some data on the net


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> yeah, not that it's much use to me :/


Hahaha! John, I meant Alcoholics Anonymous


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> yip


You slacker you! Don't worry, there'll be another time


----------



## Pearly

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I tell the boy's at work that short hair means you work your axx off ! Man with a ponytail tells his boss he isn't doing anything from a mile away !


Grandpa I love how you spell "axx"


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> its a solar panel for awesomeness


Love the "solar panel"!


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> blood types... even my blood has a happy go lucky outlook
> View attachment 178785


So do the mosquitos bite you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all!


Afternoon, John !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> blood types... even my blood has a happy go lucky outlook
> View attachment 178785


Much better than a driving licence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I be leave that's short hair !


Ah, that's it!!!
The hair at the top and front of my scalp is short and invisible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its a solar panel for awesomeness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Afternoon, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli and I missed you too.
> 
> Take care and love to Wifey, to you and to Tidgy,
> Gillian and Oli!


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> No worries there, Adam! This is just your androgenous way of being a male homo sapiensand maybe ... evolution trajectory?.... Who needs all that hair anymore?!


I certainly don't need the increasing amounts I get in my nostrils.
Afternoon, Ewa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adam with your features I'm afraid that long beard would make you a subject of some serious profiling I can just envision you with your beautiful bright eyes and rest of the face covered with long black whiskers hanging down to your waist... at some airport in EU .... ....... Picked up by security cameras and missing your flights because of detention for body search ... Rolling on the floor, clutching my belly


Ta for the sympathy. 
I did used to have a very long beard, but people thought I was trying to look like Jesus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Ok so it may have to do with the Rh factor. My husband is O neg- doesn't get bit or at least never enough to warrant DEET spray use. I am A pos and worried that all that Deet covering my arms/legs/neck all the time, absorbed through the skin is enough to be considered "chemical exposure" to trigger some mutagenic DNA twist=cancer. I'll have to look into that Rh factor vs biting insect attractive blood thing. I bet I'm not the first one wondering about that and there's some data on the net


Could be.
I hate all those chemical things, don't use any.
Wifey does and it doesn't help much.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Pearly said:


> Grandpa I love how you spell "axx"


What I'm happy about is spellcheck didn't fix it after I pushed send ! Cause spell check is a nasty thing to me !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, people, it's two weeks until the Cold Dark Roomiversary. 
A day of jelly and Ice cream.
A day of awesomeness , Adam and Abdulla
@AbdullaAli 
Please try to pop into The Cold Dark Room on the 15th. 
It's going to be fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What I'm happy about is spellcheck didn't fix it after I pushed send ! Cause spell check is a nasty thing to me !


I disabled spell check.
Stupid thing it is.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> So do the mosquitos bite you?




we have 'miggies' , im a smoker so that helps keep them away but thankfully i rarely encountere them


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abdulla hasn't been around


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John !



how are you boss?!! glad to hear from you . hope I haven't left the place in too much of a mess


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John has done the room proud!
He's a great ambassador.


----------



## johnandjade

well today i got kicked out of my placement. I'm costing them too much money! they were happy enough for me to bail them out by fixing paint damage to cars due out that day! it would have been around a week if the sent to bodyshop! also paint restoration work, cars i do have a habbit of selling without even going out on the forcourt... but the manager thinks I'm at it! didn't like the bill he got. 

so next week im being placed at base to be the daddy. from one extreme to the other again.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> John has done the room proud!
> He's a great ambassador.




and yourself Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

i may have made a bit off a mess in jades playroom the last few days


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

today i have learned about the battle of the somme. though i had heard of it, that was all. horrific and can't even start to imagine what those guys went through. 


100 years on and now having an AIR rifle without a license here can carry 2yr jail time. we have so much to be thankful for


----------



## johnandjade

i can see a bad moon arising! so in order to come out on top, I'm seeing the best defence as an offensive move. if we lose our worksheets we loose a days wage :/ .... so i take pictures!! and...... it's paid off!! managed to get details needed for a professional invoice!



and as my boss hasn't had anyone as good as me EVER, in his full career  i'm thowing in a little 'yes i'm good' as a bonus


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

the carnage!! the massacre!!! my litte solar powered boy is becoming a rebellious youth! I'm convinced he has booked a stipper for his birthday


----------



## johnandjade

think I'm going to get a pappa me pizza again


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had pigeon for dinner at a friends house quite recently.
> YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like s/he is a good coo cooook!


----------



## Lyn W

CathyNed said:


> He @Lyn W im a teacher too. I recognised the end of term paperwork stress! I teach Middle school age 11/12/13 year olds. What about you? We finishwd up in the 24th june for Summer!


Hi Cathy I teach in a special needs unit in a comprehensive 11 - 16 years olds - love the kids hate the paperwork - but can't avoid it! We don't finish until the 20th July. Are you the same as Scotland and go back in August? We're back 1st Sept.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> came home to find a couple of burds waiting for me
> View attachment 178588


Was it the pigeon post?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear the job is going well. we seen your picture!!!  Fido says fanoo  , he is having a bithday party soon. yes it's always good to have some wibble time and sit on an armadillo, brings some order back to things I think.


Hi Ewa hope the job is going well, try to find time to relax - its not easy juggling work with a family but you know where we are if you want a break. Take care.


----------



## johnandjade

just placed the order


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Was it the pigeon post?




air mail


----------



## johnandjade

healing up nicely


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gramps.
> I'm going to grow my beard to preposterous lengths to compensate.


You could join ZZ Top then!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I tell the boy's at work that short hair means you work your axx off ! Man with a ponytail tells his boss he isn't doing anything from a mile away !


Axe didn't know you are a lumberjack too.
C'mon - back to work - chop chop!


----------



## johnandjade

yip, papa me for tea is phenomenal!!



wings and wedges



pepperoni stuffed crust


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Axe didn't know you are a lumberjack too.
> C'mon - back to work - chop chop!




he's some 'feller'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 178819


----------



## Lyn W

Well there's a turn up for the books.
I don't really like football and only saw the last couple of minutes
but Wales have just beaten Belgium 3 -1 in Euro 2016!
Not made it through to a major competition for about 50 years but
now in semi finals - amazing achievement!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are you boss?!! glad to hear from you . hope I haven't left the place in too much of a mess


Little bit of jellyfish goop about and the pirates hat could do with a rinse, but otherwise it all seems fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> John has done the room proud!
> He's a great ambassador.


He surely is.
Ambassador John of The Cold Dark Room.
Has a certain ring to it.
And you've not been too shoddy yourself, methinks.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He surely is.
> Ambassador John of The Cold Dark Room.
> Has a certain ring to it.
> And you've not been too shoddy yourself, methinks.


Yes John and Ed have entertained and looked after the visitors well, they certainly have kept the place up and running.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Abdulla hasn't been around



@AbdullaAli 
Be around on the 15th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well today i got kicked out of my placement. I'm costing them too much money! they were happy enough for me to bail them out by fixing paint damage to cars due out that day! it would have been around a week if the sent to bodyshop! also paint restoration work, cars i do have a habbit of selling without even going out on the forcourt... but the manager thinks I'm at it! didn't like the bill he got.
> 
> so next week im being placed at base to be the daddy. from one extreme to the other again.


Sorry to hear that John.
Some people just want something for nothing and won't pay for quality. 
Your time will come.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @AbdullaAli
> Be around on the 15th.


We haven't heard from him for a while - I wish he's pop in and let us know he's OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> today i have learned about the battle of the somme. though i had heard of it, that was all. horrific and can't even start to imagine what those guys went through.
> 
> 
> 100 years on and now having an AIR rifle without a license here can carry 2yr jail time. we have so much to be thankful for


Just a horrible waste of human life.
Lost relatives in that. 
Can't imagine how beastly it must have been.
beyond words.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like s/he is a good coo cooook!


Yeah, dovetails nicely with my lifestyle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was it the pigeon post?


They were just winging it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They were just winging it.


Did you hear about the ornithologist who crossed a carrier pigeon with a woodpecker?
He got a bird that not only delivers messages but knocks on the door when it gets there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> air mail


Via Canary Wharf ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could join ZZ Top then!


More like AA Bottom, Methinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Axe didn't know you are a lumberjack too.
> C'mon - back to work - chop chop!


He' make a real hatchet job of it, I reckon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's some 'feller'


It's the timbre of his voice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


A precursor to CDR ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well there's a turn up for the books.
> I don't really like football and only saw the last couple of minutes
> but Wales have just beaten Belgium 3 -1 in Euro 2016!
> Not made it through to a major competition for about 50 years but
> now in semi finals - amazing achievement!


It was a terrific performance. 
Great heart and skill.
Cymru am byth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes John and Ed have entertained and looked after the visitors well, they certainly have kept the place up and running.


And you've been pretty fantastic yourself when you've had the time, a working computer and good health.
Golly, Lyn, please take care of yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And you've been pretty fantastic yourself when you've had the time, a working computer and good health.
> Golly, Lyn, please take care of yourself.


All trivial stuff really
- lack of time has been the biggest problem but should have a lot more of that now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A precursor to CDR ?


It's next door.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We haven't heard from him for a while - I wish he's pop in and let us know he's OK


He last contacted me on the 9th June, so hopefully he'll check in again soon.
@AbdullaAli


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Via Canary Wharf ?


yes and Beaky Head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the ornithologist who crossed a carrier pigeon with a woodpecker?
> He got a bird that not only delivers messages but knocks on the door when it gets there


With a woodpecker ?
Woody really do that ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He last contacted me on the 9th June, so hopefully he'll check in again soon.
> @AbdullaAli


Good to know he's Ok and still in touch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All trivial stuff really
> - lack of time has been the biggest problem but should have a lot more of that now.


I am officially extending The Cold Dark Room days to 48 hours.
This should give us all much more time. 
Normal days are too short.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am officially extending The Cold Dark Room days to 48 hours.
> This should give us all much more time.
> Normal days are too short.


As long as the working day doesn't get any longer!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yes and Beaky Head


And Storkton-on-Tees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As long as the working day doesn't get any longer!!


Work ?
No fear!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> yes and Beaky Head


..............and Peckham!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> All trivial stuff really
> - lack of time has been the biggest problem but should have a lot more of that now.



I just sleep less to gain time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..............and Peckham!


Gorwing-on-Sea ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gorwing-on-Sea ?


and what about Tittenham?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't forget the 15th everyone!!!!! 
It's the Cold Dark Roomiversary so lot of Twiglets and crisps. 
It'll be brilliant and Bea!!! 
@Moozillion 
Please try to pop in if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> and what about Tittenham?


And don't forget Liverpowl.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I just sleep less to gain time.


Hi Jaizei long time no see!
I'm looking forward to catching up on some sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta go folks.
Nos da!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Lyn.
You can have 16 hours and still have 32 left in a Cold Dark Room day.
Nos da.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta go folks.
> Nos da!!!!


Nos Da Adam Take care


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget the 15th everyone!!!!!
> It's the Cold Dark Roomiversary so lot of Twiglets and crisps.
> It'll be brilliant and Bea!!!
> @Moozillion
> Please try to pop in if you can.


I have a retirement do for a colleague that evening but I won't be a party pooper - just late.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Hi Jaizei long time no see!
> I'm looking forward to catching up on some sleep.



Yeah, I'm better lurking about


----------



## jaizei

I'm actually about to sleep too Maybe this means I'm old now also, going to sleep at 18:00.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry about your minor set back John.
Due to our large Cuban, Puerto Rican and Central American population, we call it Papa Juan pizza.


----------



## johnandjade

crashed out on the sofa early bells again! just going on 0200, just as well i woke as had no alarms set for the morning!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also took a nap.
It's easy when the wife isn't home.
Unfortunately, Suki needed to go out and she "dropped a deuce" in the kitchen. But it was Suki sized. (Small)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also took a nap.
> It's easy when the wife isn't home.
> Unfortunately, Suki needed to go out and she "dropped a deuce" in the kitchen. But it was Suki sized. (Small)




still battling with house training?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a retirement do for a colleague that evening but I won't be a party pooper - just late.


And maybe you could pop in briefly in the morning ?
Just to say hi and have some cake before work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Yeah, I'm better lurking about


Lurk.
Lurk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm actually about to sleep too Maybe this means I'm old now also, going to sleep at 18:00.


Went to sleep at 6am this morning.
Up at 10. 
Sleep is for tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also took a nap.
> It's easy when the wife isn't home.
> Unfortunately, Suki needed to go out and she "dropped a deuce" in the kitchen. But it was Suki sized. (Small)


If it was the same size as Suki, that's pretty big for a poop. 
Morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all.


And a jolly good morning to you, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi De Hi, Campers.
Don't forget the 15th is Cold Dark Roomiversary so please pop in for chilliness and cod. 
It'll be cool and Chrissy.
Where is @Prairie Mom these days.
The lovely lady still about ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off to pickle a herring or two.
See you later, Roommates!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi De Hi, Campers.
> Don't forget the 15th is Cold Dark Roomiversary so please pop in for chilliness and cod.
> It'll be cool and Chrissy.
> Where is @Prairie Mom these days.
> The lovely lady still about ?




haven't heard from her in a while


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to pickle a herring or two.
> See you later, Roommates!




smoke me a kipper skipper!


----------



## johnandjade

work done  my workshop next week



not a bad start, a few washed up ready and one has been done. i will have 5 guys to manage, one is a new start and on is getting too big for his boots so i will have to get him back in line. 

my mate is popping up later on so I need to give to house a tidy, but first its beer time 

hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon/morning all. Happy Saturday!
The first in ages where I have had nothing to do except catch up with my housework.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon/morning all. Happy Saturday!
> The first in ages where I have had nothing to do except catch up with my housework.




Allo' miss womblyn!! how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

just had a video call from jade, she has eaten squid and swordfish! been snorkelling in the sea and on a kind of glass bottom boat, and seen turtles. they have also been to zuses cave?? I'm going to check on Google. sounds like she has had fun . still no idea about tattoos heehhee hee. only 2and a half sleeps till she's home.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Allo' miss womblyn!! how are you?


Hi John, sounds like Jade is having a great time and I expect you and your mate are sinking a few beers at the moment.
Take care and speak tomorrow - when you eventually surface!!


----------



## spud's_mum

'Evening everyone. 

Haven't been on here for a while, hope you're all okay.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi SpudsandDarwinsmum.
How are you and the menagerie?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi SpudsandDarwinsmum.
> How are you and the menagerie?


Hi Lyn!
We're fine, thanks 
Darwin still hasn't eaten a proper meal, only a few bites but at least he's had something. Spud enjoyed a couple of hours outside and demolished a few plants.  Monty has been very affectionate as usual and Pip and Squeak are still destroying the cage and all its content 

How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi Lyn!
> We're fine, thanks
> Darwin still hasn't eaten a proper meal, only a few bites but at least he's had something. Spud enjoyed a couple of hours outside and demolished a few plants.  Monty has been very affectionate as usual and Pip and Squeak are still destroying the cage and all its content
> 
> How are you?


I'm fine thanks and looking forward to the holidays - not long now! When do you finish?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks and looking forward to the holidays - not long now! When do you finish?


2 weeks. I can't wait! 
I have a long list of things I want to do. No doubt I'll do none of it and just sleep and then realise in the last couple of days that I haven't done anything and have a mad rush to do things like every year


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> 2 weeks. I can't wait!
> I have a long list of things I want to do. No doubt I'll do none of it and just sleep and then realise in the last couple of days that I haven't done anything and have a mad rush to do things like every year


I have 2 and half weeks to go - 20th - it would be much better to finish on the Friday.
Yes I have a lot of things to do too, just hoping the weather is better than last year so that Lola can spend more time outdoors -- although I think he has agoraphobia as he keeps coming back in when I put him out.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, sounds like Jade is having a great time and I expect you and your mate are sinking a few beers at the moment.
> Take care and speak tomorrow - when you eventually surface!!




my mates just away, no beer for him as he is driving tonight and to blackpool tomorrow. he's the guy I'm covering for next week so technically it was a staff meeting. I'm not driving tomorrow though


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my mates just away, no beer for him as he is driving tonight and to blackpool tomorrow. he's the guy I'm covering for next week so technically it was a staff meeting. I'm not driving tomorrow though


Ah! Thought he was around for a session! All the more beer for you!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


Good evening, or rather good morning (it's almost 1 am here), Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> haven't heard from her in a while


Hmmmmmmmmm.
@Prairie Mom 
Hope you're well, Chrissy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> smoke me a kipper skipper!


How about a haddock, jock ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> 'Evening everyone.
> 
> Haven't been on here for a while, hope you're all okay.


Hi, Spud's Mum !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Spud, my lovely.
Hello Pip ans Squeak
And not forgetting photogenic Monty. 
I've been missing stuff too, it seems.
Who, pray tell, is Darwin ?
(Other than the brilliant writer of 'Origin of Species' and the great proponent of evolution by natural selection, of course. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, or rather good morning (it's almost 1 am here), Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


20 to 1 here as I reply, Gillian.
So good morning to you and Oli, if you're still about. 
Hope you had a nice day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just checking in.
Suki and Kelly are sleeping and I'm watching a movie very quietly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just checking in.
> Suki and Kelly are sleeping and I'm watching a movie very quietly.


Enjoy your flick, Ed.
I'm off to the neighbours for a snack in a mo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice weekend.


You too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's nice that you're back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night everyone. 
Don't forget that the 15th is the Cold Dark Roomiversary. 
Drawings and doughnuts, draughts and donkeys.
It'll be fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's nice that you're back.


A little bit.
For a little bit.
And it's nice to have a photo of Bertha on my wall for the whole month.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She is a mom again by the way.
The fellow that I sold Ruby and Queen Bertha to tells me that she had a new bunch of babies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

At dawn on the 15th the party begins.
Talking of which.
@DawnH 
If you're still about at all please join us for the Roomiversary.
It'd be nice to catch up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Dawn also has not been around too much.
Let's see who shows.
I'll bring a case a mt.Dew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is a mom again by the way.
> The fellow that I sold Ruby and Queen Bertha to tells me that she had a new bunch of babies.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She must be fully recovered and healthy for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dawn also has not been around too much.
> Let's see who shows.
> I'll bring a case a mt.Dew.


Paaaaaaaarrrrrtyyyyy!!!!! 
ha de ha.
night, night.
I'm off to pick some fluff out of my tummy button.
(neighbours giving us snacks, really)
(hopefully no fluff.) 
Have a good weekend and catch you soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got a visual....
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a visual....
> Good night.



or maybe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Cold Dark Roomertons. 
Only 12 days to The Roomiversary. 
A day of excitement, elderberries and Ewa. 
@Pearly 
You are most cordially invited to attend. 
It's a bring a battle party so be prepared.
I'm bringing Hastings 1066.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Lyn W said:


> Hi Sh3wulf welcome to our CDR feel free to pop in anytime we're a friendly bunch!


Thanks Lyn W.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, it's going on 1500 and i have just woke up!! thankfully I have nothing to do today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is Jade back?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is Jade back?



nope  , due back on Tuesday night/ Wednesday morning. last real day of freedom.


----------



## CathyNed

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cathy I teach in a special needs unit in a comprehensive 11 - 16 years olds - love the kids hate the paperwork - but can't avoid it! We don't finish until the 20th July. Are you the same as Scotland and go back in August? We're back 1st Sept.


Im the same. Love the kids and the day to day ....hate the paperwork. We go back on the 29th of August. Full 9 week break which is lovely. Over in London at the moment for a few days. Nursing a bad head today!


----------



## Pearly

CathyNed said:


> Im the same. Love the kids and the day to day ....hate the paperwork. We go back on the 29th of August. Full 9 week break which is lovely. Over in London at the moment for a few days. Nursing a bad head today!


Hope you feel better


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 20 to 1 here as I reply, Gillian.
> So good morning to you and Oli, if you're still about.
> Hope you had a nice day.


Good evening this time, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Oli and I went out for a "walk" in the sun today. Temperature was not that high: 31 degrees C. What's the weather like back in Fens? 

Regards to Wifey and kisses and hugs  to Tidgy from her boyfriend -OLI-.

By the way, *GERMANY*  beat Italy on penalties! yeh!! Those penalties are so unfair aren't they?


----------



## Lyn W

CathyNed said:


> Im the same. Love the kids and the day to day ....hate the paperwork. We go back on the 29th of August. Full 9 week break which is lovely. Over in London at the moment for a few days. Nursing a bad head today!


9 WEEKS and only returning 3 days before us!!!!? We only have 6 ! Do you not have half terms over there? We have 3 terms with half term in each so I expect it balances out.
Sounds like you are having a good time in London!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> 9 WEEKS and only returning 3 days before us!!!!? We only have 6 ! Do you not have half terms over there? We have 3 terms with half term in each so I expect it balances out.
> Sounds like you are having a good time in London!


Welcome back Lyn! Hope you and Lola are well.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Cold Dark Roomertons.
> Only 12 days to The Roomiversary.
> A day of excitement, elderberries and Ewa.
> @Pearly
> You are most cordially invited to attend.
> It's a bring a battle party so be prepared.
> I'm bringing Hastings 1066.


I was thinking of bringing the "Battle of Hogwarts" (Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows) if that's OK?

All still quite busy in other-forum-moderation-land. The site admins get back from their trade show tomorrow, but I have tickets for WIMBLEDON!

My favourite sport  They release some tickets at 9am every day for the next day and we got Centre Court  Federer, Serena Williams and Murray  Hopefully I'll catch up with you and myself on Tuesday


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is a mom again by the way.
> The fellow that I sold Ruby and Queen Bertha to tells me that she had a new bunch of babies.


That's terrific when you think how ill she was. There she was on death's door and now she's bringing new life into the world!
Congratulations Queen B!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh my, it's going on 1500 and i have just woke up!! thankfully I have nothing to do today.


You must have needed it John, make the most of your free time.


----------



## johnandjade

well it's been a long afternoon doing nothing! its not very rewarding knowing I have achieved little nothing and rather missing my wee woman . 

a little night cap and an early night, only 2 and a half sleeps till jades back and challenging week ahead at work


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Welcome back Lyn! Hope you and Lola are well.


Thanks Gillian we are both very well. Lola is eating me out of house and home and garden but will only stay outside for about 10 mins at a time. I bought him some ramps so he can get up and down some steps easily and he comes and go as he pleases, but he is in more than out even on lovely warm days. I'm going to have to lock him out I think.
Hope you and Oli are well too.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You must have needed it John, make the most of your free time.




allo ma'am ! (tips hat) 

woke at 0700 on the armadillo and went through to bed, wasn't even hungover!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking of bringing the "Battle of Hogwarts" (Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows) if that's OK?
> 
> All still quite busy in other-forum-moderation-land. The site admins get back from their trade show tomorrow, but I have tickets for WIMBLEDON!
> 
> My favourite sport  They release some tickets at 9am every day for the next day and we got Centre Court  Federer, Serena Williams and Murray  Hopefully I'll catch up with you and myself on Tuesday


That will be a wonderful day of tennis! Have a great time and don't eat too many strawberries!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo ma'am ! (tips hat)
> 
> woke at 0700 on the armadillo and went through to bed, wasn't even hungover!


I wish I could have a good sleep like that but even the in holidays I'm up no later than 7.30 and I can't ever get to bed before midnight no matter how I try and then I have to read. I think I will be digging out my brandy for a nightcap when I finish school.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian we are both very well. Lola is eating me out of house and home and garden but will only stay outside for about 10 mins at a time. I bought him some ramps so he can get up and down some steps easily and he comes and go as he pleases, but he is in more than out even on lovely warm days. I'm going to have to lock him out I think.
> Hope you and Oli are well too.


Glad to hear you are both fine.

Oli and I went out for a "walk" in the lovely sun after that.....*HEATWAVE* I told you about, when temperature exceeded 40 degrees Celcius!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are both fine.
> 
> Oli and I went out for a "walk" in the lovely sun after that.....*HEATWAVE* I told you about, when temperature exceeded 40 degrees Celcius!


We're struggling to reach 17'C here but my garden is quite a sun trap so the ground temps are warm enough for Lola.
I don't like anything more than about 25'C and then I like to sit in the shade.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We're struggling to reach 17'C here but my garden is quite a sun trap so the ground temps are warm enough for Lola.
> I don't like anything more than about 25'C and then I like to sit in the shade.


I, on the other hand don't like anything *below* 25 degrees Celsius.  Today, as Oli was roaming around, I sat down, as if sunbathing at the sea! Too bad that the see is *SO FAR* from Amman: it it about 400 km far, which is a real lot for such a small country.


----------



## JoesMum

Joe has been eating me put of house and home as well. The rainy season (as June became here) means that we have incredibly lush weed growth, especially clover, in the lawn which Joe eats constantly. He's still managing to put away an entire Romaine lettuce every day on top of his constant grazing. The poop piles are huge!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Joe has been eating me put of house and home as well. The rainy season (as June became here) means that we have incredibly lush weed growth, especially clover, in the lawn which Joe eats constantly. He's still managing to put away an entire Romaine lettuce every day on top of his constant grazing. The poop piles are huge!


Maybe they are having growth spurts. 
I don't have any clover in my grass but the dandies are doing well - until Lola spots them . I will have to get some more tort seeds to sprinkle about in the grass - they will stand a better chance than if I put them in a tray.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn, please look at the map above and notice the "distance" between Amman and *AQABA*.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Maybe they are having growth spurts.
> I don't have any clover in my grass but the dandies are doing well - until Lola spots them . I will have to get some more tort seeds to sprinkle about in the grass - they will stand a better chance than if I put them in a tray.


I got white clover seed from The Shelled Warriors shop online when we had our lawn relaid following building work. It has taken about 5 years to get it established. I only sowed it the one summer, but it took forever to get going. I had just reached the point of assuming it would never be any good when it took off.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


>




Love it, love it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sh3wulf said:


> Thanks Lyn W.


And you would be most welcome to pop in for The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th of this month. 
Fun, frolics and fruit bats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CathyNed said:


> Im the same. Love the kids and the day to day ....hate the paperwork. We go back on the 29th of August. Full 9 week break which is lovely. Over in London at the moment for a few days. Nursing a bad head today!


Welcome, welcome, welcome 
Please accept a cordial invite to the Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th of the month. 
Fireworks, fridges and fog galore .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening this time, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Oli and I went out for a "walk" in the sun today. Temperature was not that high: 31 degrees C. What's the weather like back in Fens?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses and hugs  to Tidgy from her boyfriend -OLI-.
> 
> By the way, *GERMANY*  beat Italy on penalties! yeh!! Those penalties are so unfair aren't they?


Hi, Gillian, Hi, Oli. 
I watched the new BBC Midsummer Night's Dream with Zac, very good. 
33 degrees here, so also not too hot in Fes, not sure about the Norfolk Fens. Probably a lot colder. 
Germany will face France who beat Iceland 5-2 in a great game tonight.
Penalties are a necessary evil when no one wants to commit and risk losing, as happened in the Germany v Italy game .
They are very exciting though, both sides missed a few. 
wifey sens her best regards and Tidgy is asleep, but i'm sure would send a big kiss to Oli if she were awake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking of bringing the "Battle of Hogwarts" (Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows) if that's OK?
> 
> All still quite busy in other-forum-moderation-land. The site admins get back from their trade show tomorrow, but I have tickets for WIMBLEDON!
> 
> My favourite sport  They release some tickets at 9am every day for the next day and we got Centre Court  Federer, Serena Williams and Murray  Hopefully I'll catch up with you and myself on Tuesday


And with Djokovic out, Murray really has a great chance, i feel. 
i've been watching some of the games here, good standard and one or two surprises already. 
I read all the Potter books to wifey in the different voices, so The Battle of Hogwarts is most acceptable. 
Good luck with the admin and speak Tuesday, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

11 days to go to The Cold Dark Roomiversary. 
Fish fingers and custard and The Four Seasons. 
Speaking of four...........
@4jean 
Hope you are well and please drop in to the Roomiversary on the 15th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night folks, tis time to hoover the garden.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Love it, love it!!!


Cool. That looks like most of my vids.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. well here it goes, need to put on the gaffa hat today. i am kicking the week off with a team talk as i know what goes on in there. I'm going to impose a 3 strike system.. no phones, no wheelspins or speeding, no cigarettes out with break time, i have no problem calling the boss for back up . they should all play ball. just hope i can keep the workload smooth, 8 different dealerships to keep on top of! 

hope we all had a great weekend and are ready to face Monday with a smile and a can do attitude don't forget to put on the warface before leaving the house  lets go kick Mondays butt !


----------



## johnandjade

first telling off given!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning ! Happy 4th  
Is it suppose to be raining all day for anyone ?


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning ! Happy 4th
> Is it suppose to be raining all day for anyone ?




Scotland, need i say more


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> Scotland, need i say more


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No work here, John.
It's a holiday.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh yes!!! happy independence day guys!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

today went ok, i had 2 new starts as well! went from doing say 5 cars a day, no pressure at all.. 

84 cars i had to organise and get done today, just a little bit of a jump!


----------



## johnandjade

only one and a half sleeps till jade is back!! not really much to do around the house, just need to give the place a quick once over... but given the day.. (my most sincere apologies to you all across the pond, i had blinkers on today :/) I guess it's only right I celebrate with you!! 



cheers and here's to you  


and gramps...



no silly 4 pack today!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. well here it goes, need to put on the gaffa hat today. i am kicking the week off with a team talk as i know what goes on in there. I'm going to impose a 3 strike system.. no phones, no wheelspins or speeding, no cigarettes out with break time, i have no problem calling the boss for back up . they should all play ball. just hope i can keep the workload smooth, 8 different dealerships to keep on top of!
> 
> hope we all had a great weekend and are ready to face Monday with a smile and a can do attitude don't forget to put on the warface before leaving the house  lets go kick Mondays butt !


Early evenoonning, John. 
I've only just got up !
5.15 pm, not like me at all, but I do seem to have got food poisoning and am feeling pretty Monteuma's. 
Hope the day went well.
I shall just kick wifey's butt, I expect.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Early evenoonning, John.
> I've only just got up !
> 5.15 pm, not like me at all, but I do seem to have got food poisoning and am feeling pretty Monteuma's.
> Hope the day went well.
> I shall just kick wifey's butt, I expect.




don't let her blame the potatos!!! 

sorry to hear your unwell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't let her blame the potatos!!!
> 
> sorry to hear your unwell


No, one of our neighbours' harira soup, I think.
wifey has it too, and even Tidgy's stools are a little looser than usual today.
Lots of hand washing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

11 days to the Cold Dark Roomiversary
Ginger and geraniums, games and gifts and me playing on the grand piano.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of grand, Grandpa, I hope you will pop in for a Bud.
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
15th of July, The Cold Dark Roomiversary, you would be most welcome! 
Please attend if you are able!


----------



## johnandjade

well i figured best clean out the degubah system tonight as is a rather messy job and would be too much tomorrow. i made it a bit quicker by using the floor!



currently siveing ? sand :/ i had him'ish in the ball for first time ever! and little neo had a turn as well! put pup and dad in together, though will put little neo back in with mum before bed time


----------



## johnandjade

didn't find any treasure , just poos and such


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 11 days to the Cold Dark Roomiversary
> Ginger and geraniums, games and gifts and me playing on the grand piano.




does it the battle within count?


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys! Happy 4th to those celebrating Independence Day! Wishing all lovely day of rest, parades, celebrations and great fireworks tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Happy 4th to those celebrating Independence Day! Wishing all lovely day of rest, parades, celebrations and great fireworks tonight




cheers


----------



## johnandjade

much better!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been watching the fireworks in the new coiled bulb thread.

More burned eyes will be the result.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been watching the fireworks in the new coiled bulb thread.
> 
> More burned eyes will be the result.




 it still amazes me why folks can learn from others experience/ mistakes


enjoying the holiday mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The point seems to be that all coiled bulbs aren't bad.
Got it.
Do you want to chance it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So far it's kind of rainy and quiet.
The noise should begin right before dark.
It's Sukis first 4th. She won't like it!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The point seems to be that all coiled bulbs aren't bad.
> Got it.
> Do you want to chance it?




i gave up reading half way through:/ , I completely understand that progress hopefully is being made by suppliers.... but, no. i'll go on the safe bet any day


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> So far it's kind of rainy and quiet.
> The noise should begin right before dark.
> It's Sukis first 4th. She won't like it!




we used to have to give our 'alsatins' doggy valium for November 5th here.. lots of fireworks also. its a shame, poor animals hopefully suki is young enough and not afraid, a wee bit of steely dan on the sterio and a nice chew toy will do the job with a bit of luck. 


tonight I witnessed daddy degu -ahem- ' dominanting ' his little boy!!


----------



## johnandjade

2200... still having to deal with work! thats me to send 2 guys elsewhere in the morning, also have to keep track of the hours of around 25 members of staff over around 10 branches!! I need a new pen!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of grand, Grandpa, I hope you will pop in for a Bud.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> 15th of July, The Cold Dark Roomiversary, you would be most welcome!
> Please attend if you are able!


Thank you and see you later !
Until then have a happy 4th


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Lyn, please look at the map above and notice the "distance" between Amman and *AQABA*.


That's quite trek Gillian - not exactly a day trip for you!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I got white clover seed from The Shelled Warriors shop online when we had our lawn relaid following building work. It has taken about 5 years to get it established. I only sowed it the one summer, but it took forever to get going. I had just reached the point of assuming it would never be any good when it took off.


I'm too impatient to wait that long! Wonder if it would work if I transplanted a patch from my sisters garden. She may come home one day to find big slices of her lawn missing


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 11 days to go to The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> Fish fingers and custard and The Four Seasons.
> Speaking of four...........
> @4jean
> Hope you are well and please drop in to the Roomiversary on the 15th.


I've not seen @kirsty Johnston and Beastie about lately hope she turns up too!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No work here, John.
> It's a holiday.


Happy Independence Day to all our US friends enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, one of our neighbours' harira soup, I think.
> wifey has it too, and even Tidgy's stools are a little looser than usual today.
> Lots of hand washing.


As I said to Ed when he had similar - who needs enemas with friends like that?
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The point seems to be that all coiled bulbs aren't bad.
> Got it.
> Do you want to chance it?


Exactly! How would you know which aren't bad and why would you gamble with your torts eyes?
Only a fool ignores the voices of experience.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we used to have to give our 'alsatins' doggy valium for November 5th here.. lots of fireworks also. its a shame, poor animals hopefully suki is young enough and not afraid, a wee bit of steely dan on the sterio and a nice chew toy will do the job with a bit of luck.
> 
> 
> tonight I witnessed daddy degu -ahem- ' dominanting ' his little boy!!


Oh dear!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> 2200... still having to deal with work! thats me to send 2 guys elsewhere in the morning, also have to keep track of the hours of around 25 members of staff over around 10 branches!! I need a new pen!


I'll be the foreman again tomorrow at work as well.
I let everyone work at their own pace as long as they stay productive and make me look good.
I'll mostly be answering the phone and doing paperwork and work orders. It'll be a LOOONG day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> does it the battle within count?


For you, John, it's acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you and see you later !
> Until then have a happy 4th


Yaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning ! Happy 4th
> Is it suppose to be raining all day for anyone ?


Not for me!
Nearly 40° C here and will be for the next three months, I expect. And dry.
Loved your photo, Linhdan.
Hope you will be attending The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th of this month.
Hotdogs, hummingbirds and hair cuts.
You would be most welcome.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for me!
> Nearly 40° C here and will be for the next three months, I expect. And dry.
> Loved your photo, Linhdan.
> Hope you will be attending The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th of this month.
> Hotdogs, hummingbirds and hair cuts.
> You would be most welcome.


NO HAIR CUTS !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> much better!
> View attachment 179163


Spanky, shiny and new.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been watching the fireworks in the new coiled bulb thread.
> 
> More burned eyes will be the result.


Golly! 
Will people never learn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The point seems to be that all coiled bulbs aren't bad.
> Got it.
> Do you want to chance it?


Nope.
And I can't understand why anyone would risk it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we used to have to give our 'alsatins' doggy valium for November 5th here.. lots of fireworks also. its a shame, poor animals hopefully suki is young enough and not afraid, a wee bit of steely dan on the sterio and a nice chew toy will do the job with a bit of luck.
> 
> 
> tonight I witnessed daddy degu -ahem- ' dominanting ' his little boy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm too impatient to wait that long! Wonder if it would work if I transplanted a patch from my sisters garden. She may come home one day to find big slices of her lawn missing


The Millennium Stadium has some pretty good grass. 
Go and nick a bit of their turf.
They won't mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've not seen @kirsty Johnston and Beastie about lately hope she turns up too!


Me too!!! 
I really like Kirsty. 
@kirsty Johnston 
Please pop in for The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
Hope you're well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As I said to Ed when he had similar - who needs enemas with friends like that?
> Hope you are feeling better soon.


Thanks, still a bit rough.
My poor tummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be the foreman again tomorrow at work as well.
> I let everyone work at their own pace as long as they stay productive and make me look good.
> I'll mostly be answering the phone and doing paperwork and work orders. It'll be a LOOONG day.


Good luck with that, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> NO HAIR CUTS !!!


For me neither, but the option is there for the ladies, mainly.
And any of the men who'd like me to have a snip, I suppose.
But you are safe Gramps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy 4th of July to everyone, especially our American friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nightnight, all
I'm off to put some more eels in my hovercraft.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That's quite trek Gillian - not exactly a day trip for you!!


A four hour drive by car! Too much for me: got used to very short drives, even walks as you put it, Lyn.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nightnight, all
> I'm off to put some more eels in my hovercraft.


Sweet dreams to you , Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for me!
> Nearly 40° C here and will be for the next three months, I expect. And dry.
> Loved your photo, Linhdan.
> Hope you will be attending The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th of this month.
> Hotdogs, hummingbirds and hair cuts.
> You would be most welcome.


Lucky you! I would like hot. 
Which photo are we talking about? 
& ooohh i will be attending for sure ! Morning Star has veggie hotdogs that taste really good! Unfortunately they are 2/3 the length of regular hotdogs and real skinny  BUT they are hotdogs nonetheless !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, Hi, Oli.
> I watched the new BBC Midsummer Night's Dream with Zac, very good.
> 33 degrees here, so also not too hot in Fes, not sure about the Norfolk Fens. Probably a lot colder.
> Germany will face France who beat Iceland 5-2 in a great game tonight.
> Penalties are a necessary evil when no one wants to commit and risk losing, as happened in the Germany v Italy game .
> They are very exciting though, both sides missed a few.
> wifey sens her best regards and Tidgy is asleep, but i'm sure would send a big kiss to Oli if she were awake.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

I have a feeling that France is going to give GERMANY  a hard time especially after their 5-2 victory.  

Love to all.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> And I can't understand why anyone would risk it.


Good morning all. I had a read through that last night. 

That thread was created to troll. The OP knew exactly what he was going to stir up and, having been a member for quite a while, will have seen all the threads we have where eye problems have gone away with a change of bulb. 

On this occasion, maybe the mods should have been a bit more active in shutting him down. 

Oh well, they do an amazing job and one car-crash thread occasionally is to be expected. 

So, my plans for the day... I have quite a lot to catch up with after my time as 'duty grown-up' on my other forum. While it is tempting to be on here rather than do the less pleasant stuff (eg ironing) I had better crack on!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a read through that last night.
> 
> That thread was created to troll. The OP knew exactly what he was going to stir up and, having been a member for quite a while, will have seen all the threads we have where eye problems have gone away with a change of bulb.
> 
> On this occasion, maybe the mods should have been a bit more active in shutting him down.
> 
> Oh well, they do an amazing job and one car-crash thread occasionally is to be expected.
> 
> So, my plans for the day... I have quite a lot to catch up with after my time as 'duty grown-up' on my other forum. While it is tempting to be on here rather than do the less pleasant stuff (eg ironing) I had better crack on!




good morning mum


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> I have a feeling that France is going to give GERMANY  a hard time especially after their 5-2 victory.
> 
> Love to all.


Yes , But Germany makes the best beer !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, my wee women is back tonight


----------



## johnandjade

oh my I hate this place , going to be a long week!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's about 5:30 AM
I'll be riding this desk for 8.5 more hours.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's about 5:30 AM
> I'll be riding this desk for 8.5 more hours.




I would gladly swap! I wouldn't do this job for £20 an hr, the week cant be over quick enough. 

a few fuzzy heads state side today I'll bet!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was able to get to sleep by midnight.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was able to get to sleep by midnight.




way hey!! how was suki with the fireworks?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not too bad. 
I think it's because she was laying on me. She felt safe.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> So, my plans for the day... I have quite a lot to catch up with after my time as 'duty grown-up' on my other forum. While it is tempting to be on here rather than do the less pleasant stuff (eg ironing) I had better crack on!


Good Morning JoesMum !! I miss seeing your frequent posts on the forum. But well "duty grown up" must get sone somehow. Hope all is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sweet dreams to you , Wifey and Tidgy.


Thanks, Gillian! 
Afternoon, Oli.
Afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Lucky you! I would like hot.
> Which photo are we talking about?
> & ooohh i will be attending for sure ! Morning Star has veggie hotdogs that taste really good! Unfortunately they are 2/3 the length of regular hotdogs and real skinny  BUT they are hotdogs nonetheless !


The photo you posted on the 'new what do you look like' thread.
Very pretty. 
I like veggie hotdogs, a good alternative here, as pork ones are not available.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a read through that last night.
> 
> That thread was created to troll. The OP knew exactly what he was going to stir up and, having been a member for quite a while, will have seen all the threads we have where eye problems have gone away with a change of bulb.
> 
> On this occasion, maybe the mods should have been a bit more active in shutting him down.
> 
> Oh well, they do an amazing job and one car-crash thread occasionally is to be expected.
> 
> So, my plans for the day... I have quite a lot to catch up with after my time as 'duty grown-up' on my other forum. While it is tempting to be on here rather than do the less pleasant stuff (eg ironing) I had better crack on!


Hello!! Good afternoon. 
I think you're right, some people are just looking for a scrap. 
I'm duty 5 year old on this thread. 
Crack on, indeed, but please try to make it for the Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
Igloos , irises and The Battle of Inkerman. 
Hope you can make it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes , But Germany makes the best beer !


And have the best beer festivals!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, my wee women is back tonight


Afternoon, John!
Send her Cold Dark Roomiregards.
Bet it'll be a lovely reunion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my I hate this place , going to be a long week!


You hate The Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's about 5:30 AM
> I'll be riding this desk for 8.5 more hours.


Good afternoon, Ed.
And good luck.
Hope the time passes quickly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Ed.
> And good luck.
> Hope the time passes quickly.


Thanks.
IO'm going to check and make sure that the power is on. The clocks don't seem to be moving at all.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The photo you posted on the 'new what do you look like' thread.
> Very pretty.
> I like veggie hotdogs, a good alternative here, as pork ones are not available.


Oh thank you ! & i dont remember how meat hotdogs taste anymore, but the veggie ones are yummy !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The meat hot dogs don't have what most people would consider "meat" in them. So maybe they're O.K.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> IO'm going to check and make sure that the power is on. The clocks don't seem to be moving at all.


A watched clock never boils...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh thank you ! & i dont remember how meat hotdogs taste anymore, but the veggie ones are yummy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The meat hot dogs don't have what most people would consider "meat" in them. So maybe they're O.K.?


Best not to think about what's in 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to powder my ears.
Catch you all later.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not too bad.
> I think it's because she was laying on me. She felt safe.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You hate The Cold Dark Room ?




its my sanctuary here  , I did warn you I would claim squatters rights


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!! Good afternoon.
> I think you're right, some people are just looking for a scrap.
> I'm duty 5 year old on this thread.
> Crack on, indeed, but please try to make it for the Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
> Igloos , irises and The Battle of Inkerman.
> Hope you can make it.


I have plans for a day out birdwatching on that date, but I shall definitely stop by to raise a toast to the armadillos. (Do they prefer marmalade or marmite on it?)


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning JoesMum !! I miss seeing your frequent posts on the forum. But well "duty grown up" must get sone somehow. Hope all is well


Most of the home backlog caught up on now. I even did the online "Safer Recruitment in Education" training that I needed to do (I'm a school governor) because my last one just expired - that took about 2.5 hours. That and the ironing were definitely back end of the list so I can polish my halo a bit 

Tomorrow afternoon I have an appointment with the television to watch the Wimbledon men's quarter finals so I'd better finish my chores in the morning


----------



## johnandjade

finally escaped! the problem child got his 3rd strike today.. I called the guv'ner so he'll be in tomorrow .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The Redfoot clan will have a treat tonight.
Someone just bought me in a big bag of mangoes.


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh beer, you'll never know how much I appreciate coming home to you . a quick sit on the armadillo then i'll need to give the place a wee clean, only half a sleep till jade is back!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Redfoot clan will have a treat tonight.
> Someone just bought me in a big bag of mangoes.




wayhey!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Most of the home backlog caught up on now. I even did the online "Safer Recruitment in Education" training that I needed to do (I'm a school governor) because my last one just expired - that took about 2.5 hours. That and the ironing were definitely back end of the list so I can polish my halo a bit
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon I have an appointment with the television to watch the Wimbledon men's quarter finals so I'd better finish my chores in the morning




go mum!!! sounds like a well erned rest is due right enough


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian!
> Afternoon, Oli.
> Afternoon, Gillian.


Good evening Adam. Hope you are all fine back there.


----------



## johnandjade

miss gillian!!! how are you???


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> miss gillian!!! how are you???


Good evening Sir!!! Am fine, how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir!!! Am fine, how are you?




all the better to hear you are well . how is oli??


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> all the better to hear you are well . how is oli??


Oli  is fine though we got stuck at home when a HEATWAVE visited the country. I do love Summer I but the sun can get very dangerous here.  We 
got so bored.

How are you? Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

the saying goes, 'dress to impress' or ' dress for the job you want/deserve ' 


well i wanna be a gordon ramsy of my game!




now fir problems with staff!! this is only my second day running the place!!


----------



## johnandjade

and the rest,


----------



## johnandjade

yip, the place is that bad!! i have no issue with being placed there, to work or to mange, but something had to change! if needed i'll step back to being a cog in the machine and take a wage cut! 


.... but the squeeky wheel gets the greese!! given the demand of that place it has to run without problems... why invite them?


----------



## johnandjade

this ad is on tv alot here, and due to miss womblyn I now picture myself in it!  , to be fair its not far off!


----------



## johnandjade

how to dust the flat in under 5 minutes


----------



## johnandjade

well only 10057.4 bags of rubbish to take out, other than that its a tidy house again!! 

... but not too tidy or she'll suspect foul play


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


>



I forgot to add link for advert on earlier post.


----------



## johnandjade

I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve!!! i should be asleep but far to excited , can't wait for jade to get home!! I'll suffer tomorrow no doubt, l tore my self off the sofa, went for a swim in the bath and made up a nice fresh bed. empty laundry basket , what more can a boy do? 

... but now I'm like a guard dog, alert at every sound i hear! hopefully her flight is delayed


----------



## johnandjade

attempting nos da


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm happy for you two.
You're allowed to be absent from the room.
Maybe Adam won't know.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! jades home!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! jades home!!


Well greet her at the door with a bud that's what you would want ! Smiles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its my sanctuary here  , I did warn you I would claim squatters rights


You did.
And you are most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have plans for a day out birdwatching on that date, but I shall definitely stop by to raise a toast to the armadillos. (Do they prefer marmalade or marmite on it?)


I was out watching the bald ibis again the other day and we have lots of spotless starlings and alpine swifts visiting at the moment. 
The armadillos love both but prefer marzipan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Most of the home backlog caught up on now. I even did the online "Safer Recruitment in Education" training that I needed to do (I'm a school governor) because my last one just expired - that took about 2.5 hours. That and the ironing were definitely back end of the list so I can polish my halo a bit
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon I have an appointment with the television to watch the Wimbledon men's quarter finals so I'd better finish my chores in the morning


The last school governor just expired ? Oh, no !
Oh , er misread that, i see now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Hope you are all fine back there.


Morning, Gillian! 
wifey and Tidgy are fine, but i have a poorly tum-tum.
Hoping you and Oli are happy and well.
Tidgy sends a big kiss to you both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and the rest,
> View attachment 179261


Why is my name not on the list ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this ad is on tv alot here, and due to miss womblyn I now picture myself in it!  , to be fair its not far off!


Doesn't show up for me. 
Morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Redfoot clan will have a treat tonight.
> Someone just bought me in a big bag of mangoes.


Morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I forgot to add link for advert on earlier post.


Ok, got it now, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm happy for you two.
> You're allowed to be absent from the room.
> Maybe Adam won't know.


He might.
John is not allowed time off. 
He is our resident squatter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! jades home!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well greet her at the door with a bud that's what you would want ! Smiles


A rosebud.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian!
> wifey and Tidgy are fine, but i have a poorly tum-tum.
> Hoping you and Oli are happy and well.
> Tidgy sends a big kiss to you both.


Good morning Adam, hope you are now better. 

How's Wifey and what about Tidgy? Hope they are well.

Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, hope you are now better.
> 
> How's Wifey and what about Tidgy? Hope they are well.
> 
> Lots of love,
> Gillian and Oli.


Morning, morning.
wifey and Tidgy are great.
My tum tum still dodgy, i'm afraid. 
Big kisses to you both with a hug or two thrown in 
Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only 9 days to The Cold dark Roomiversary.
Jelly, jellyfish and juniper berries. 
and @jaizei ?
Hope you can attend, Cameron, you're a part of all this as much as anybody else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to dust my Daleks.
See you all later!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, morning.
> wifey and Tidgy are great.
> My tum tum still dodgy, i'm afraid.
> Big kisses to you both with a hug or two thrown in
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.




Sorry about that Adam, and............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.


morning


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Their first day out since I lost/found Max



Good Morning all


----------



## JoesMum

You need to move to Wales @johnandjade

Budweiser is giving everyone over the age of 18 in Wales a free beer today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> You need to move to Wales @johnandjade
> 
> Budweiser is giving everyone over the age of 18 in Wales a free beer today


That must be why Lyn is absent.


----------



## Pearly

Hey Kids! Wanna see my new (old but uncovered!) old lady's hair?

voila! Çe moi!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Wanna see my new (old but uncovered!) old lady's hair?
> View attachment 179327
> voila! Çe moi!


Who's the blonde lady?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You need to move to Wales @johnandjade
> 
> Budweiser is giving everyone over the age of 18 in Wales a free beer today





waaaahhh!!!! I'm on the way!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Millennium Stadium has some pretty good grass.
> Go and nick a bit of their turf.
> They won't mind.


No clover there!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> IO'm going to check and make sure that the power is on. The clocks don't seem to be moving at all.


A watched clock never boils, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A watched clock never boils...............


SNAP!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Redfoot clan will have a treat tonight.
> Someone just bought me in a big bag of mangoes.


Should more than one mango be a mengo?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how to dust the flat in under 5 minutes
> View attachment 179266


I hope that's a duster glove and not poor Sooty or Sweep you have there!
Or worse next door cat!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! jades home!!


Welcome back Jade!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You need to move to Wales @johnandjade
> 
> Budweiser is giving everyone over the age of 18 in Wales a free beer today


I didn't know that or I would have drunk one on your behalf John!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Wanna see my new (old but uncovered!) old lady's hair?
> View attachment 179327
> voila! Çe moi!


Suits you very well Ewa!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> waaaahhh!!!! I'm on the way!!!!


It will only cost you about £150 if you fly!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Their first day out since I lost/found Max
> View attachment 179323
> View attachment 179324
> 
> Good Morning all


Gift wrapped torts - how lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone! Out gallivanting last night so missed a day but see you've all been busy.
Hope you are feeling better today Adam!
Very exciting day for Wales today - first semi finals in Euro or any other footy competition EVER!!!
I won't be watching - just peeping now and again if I hear my neighbours cheering,
but I wish them all the very best - they have exceeded everyone's expectations so whatever happens they are heroes!
Cymru am Byth!!


----------



## JoesMum

Stressful afternoon. 

Federer won in 5 sets after facing a match point against him in the 3rd

Andy Murray won in 5 sets and managed to overrun the first half of the Wales game. 

And Wales didn't win  I am half Welsh; Mum is from near Swansea. I'm very disappointed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry about that Adam, and............


Ta, Gillian.
Much better this evening, I think.
But Wales lost in the semis, never really got going tonight. 
Oh, well, they did us proud. 
Lots of love to you and Oli, from us all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> morning


Evening.


----------



## spud's_mum

Evening everyone!
My legs are very sore from gym yesterday. I landed a new skill and payed the price today 

Spud enjoyed the day out in the sun and Darwin seems to have eaten most of his food (it's hard to tell if he's eaten it or if it's wilted)

Monty is as snuggly and playful as ever and Pip and Squeak are still at work destroying the cage 

How are you all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Their first day out since I lost/found Max
> View attachment 179323
> View attachment 179324
> 
> Good Morning all


Good evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You need to move to Wales @johnandjade
> 
> Budweiser is giving everyone over the age of 18 in Wales a free beer today


Will they post to half-Welsh people in Morocco, do you think ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Wanna see my new (old but uncovered!) old lady's hair?
> View attachment 179327
> voila! Çe moi!


You look smashing, Ewa.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening!


Good evening !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No clover there!


It's never all clover til the fat lady sings. 
So no large ladies at that stadium then.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Ive been outside for a little while pulling out dead/dried up stems from my seed mix. Not sure why but when i cut the tops for my torts to eat, the plant doesnt grow back. The soil isnt dry, i water them every 3 days or so when the soil is dry , they get sunshine at least 8 hrs a day. But they wont grow.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Its hot today ! Im not complaining at all. Its sunny and hot  just wish i could go to the beach. 
I will be next week for mine & Allen's 2 yr anniversary . Feels weird. I feel like we've been together for so much longer *sigh*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive been outside for a little while pulling out dead/dried up stems from my seed mix. Not sure why but when i cut the tops for my torts to eat, the plant doesnt grow back. The soil isnt dry, i water them every 3 days or so when the soil is dry , they get sunshine at least 8 hrs a day. But they wont grow.



No idea, i'm afraid.
I have the opposite of green fingers. 
Purple toes ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its hot today ! Im not complaining at all. Its sunny and hot  just wish i could go to the beach.
> I will be next week for mine & Allen's 2 yr anniversary . Feels weird. I feel like we've been together for so much longer *sigh*



I know how you feel. 
I've been with wifey for 17 years.
Feels like 70.
Sigh.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea, i'm afraid.
> I have the opposite of green fingers.
> Purple toes ?


If its purple toes then ive got it from my mother. Though this year shes grown cucumber, squash, tomatoes, mint, Chameleon plant, some other vegetable, water spinach and another leafy veggie im a corner that i havent paid attention too. They've been growing well! 
Even her persimmon tree (which we thought was dead cause it was just a stick in the ground for years) has nice green leaves. Wonder what secret shes finally found


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not long to the Cold Dark Roomiversary. 
Kit Kats, kissing and kaleidoscopes. 
And hopefully, Kathy! 
@Momof4 
Trust you are well and would be delighted if you could attend on the 15th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> If its purple toes then ive got it from my mother. Though this year shes grown cucumber, squash, tomatoes, mint, Chameleon plant, some other vegetable, water spinach and another leafy veggie im a corner that i havent paid attention too. They've been growing well!
> Even her persimmon tree (which we thought was dead cause it was just a stick in the ground for years) has nice green leaves. Wonder what secret shes finally found


Hmmmmmm......
A gardener ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, Linhdan and anybody else lurking about, i'm off to count my chickens.
But i'll be back later......................................


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm......
> A gardener ?


Hmmmmm possibly !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will they post to half-Welsh people in Morocco, do you think ?


They may let you have a half pint!
Sorry we didn't win - it was because they weren't wearing their lucky red kit.
But they did brilliantly well to get this far and we are proud of them all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> SNAP!!


I'm sure I copyrighted that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Should more than one mango be a mengo?


Sexist remark !
They should be called : singular - a persongo.
;Plural - peoplegoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone! Out gallivanting last night so missed a day but see you've all been busy.
> Hope you are feeling better today Adam!
> Very exciting day for Wales today - first semi finals in Euro or any other footy competition EVER!!!
> I won't be watching - just peeping now and again if I hear my neighbours cheering,
> but I wish them all the very best - they have exceeded everyone's expectations so whatever happens they are heroes!
> Cymru am Byth!!


Missed these posts somehow.
Ill earlier, but much better now, ta.
Glad you're having some fun. 
Wales have been terrific, but not quite on form tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Stressful afternoon.
> 
> Federer won in 5 sets after facing a match point against him in the 3rd
> 
> Andy Murray won in 5 sets and managed to overrun the first half of the Wales game.
> 
> And Wales didn't win  I am half Welsh; Mum is from near Swansea. I'm very disappointed


Me too.
Good for Murray, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening everyone!
> My legs are very sore from gym yesterday. I landed a new skill and payed the price today
> 
> Spud enjoyed the day out in the sun and Darwin seems to have eaten most of his food (it's hard to tell if he's eaten it or if it's wilted)
> 
> Monty is as snuggly and playful as ever and Pip and Squeak are still at work destroying the cage
> 
> How are you all?


Hi, Spud's Mum
Sorry I missed you popping in.
Who is Darwin ?
No one seems to want to tell me.
Or I missed the post. 
Glad to hear everyone is happy. 
Though I'm not sure that getting sore legs doing gymnastics is a particularly great new skill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not long now til lullabies, liquid refreshments and laconic observations.
And @leigti
How are you ?
Still about ? 
You would be very welcome on the 15th for The Cold Dark Roomiversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy birthday @kathyth !!!
Have a super day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And happy birthday to @juli11 
Have a couple of beers courtesy of The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to tickle wifey til she falls out of bed.
Night night all.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not long to the Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> Kit Kats, kissing and kaleidoscopes.
> And hopefully, Kathy!
> @Momof4
> Trust you are well and would be delighted if you could attend on the 15th.




I would love to attend!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's Mum
> Sorry I missed you popping in.
> Who is Darwin ?
> No one seems to want to tell me.
> Or I missed the post.
> Glad to hear everyone is happy.
> Though I'm not sure that getting sore legs doing gymnastics is a particularly great new skill.


Darwin is my new Indian star tortoise 
The story as to why I got him was a thread called 'my Indian star '


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's Mum
> Sorry I missed you popping in.
> Who is Darwin ?
> No one seems to want to tell me.
> Or I missed the post.
> Glad to hear everyone is happy.
> Though I'm not sure that getting sore legs doing gymnastics is a particularly great new skill.


Darwin is the newest addition ! Hes an indian star hatchling. Super cute!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters, moms and gramps! jade brought back some goodies




she has an awesome video of a turtle in the sea, I'll get it on YouTube and post link


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Goodnight drinking bud !


----------



## johnandjade

my boss was in yesterday and I believe today aswell. he's an ex marine so needless to say there is no messing about on his shift!! today I'm going to ask him to pick holes in my management so i can push on and progress. I spoke with him yesterday about staff strengths and weaknesses as well as improvements I feel would increase production. 

time for the tartan spartan to get some stipes on his jumper


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodnight drinking bud !




enjoy gramps  , orange juice here.... only 11hrs to go!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> enjoy gramps  , orange juice here.... only 11hrs to go!


6 hrs to coffee but for now Bud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I would love to attend!!!


Hooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not long now til lullabies, liquid refreshments and laconic observations.
> And @leigti
> How are you ?
> Still about ?
> You would be very welcome on the 15th for The Cold Dark Roomiversary.


I didn't use your name !!!!
Sorry, Tina.
@leigti


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know how you feel.
> I've been with wifey for 17 years.
> Feels like 70.
> Sigh.


18 years here. It feels like much less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Darwin is my new Indian star tortoise
> The story as to why I got him was a thread called 'my Indian star '


How lovely !!!
You lucky thing.
I'll go and read it now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It'll be around 100 degrees again today and no rain in the forecast...So I bought a motorcycle to work and almost got taken out at 4 A.M. by a police car speeding and running a red light for no apparent reason. He stopped less then a half mile later at the donut shop. I kid you not.
I guess he didn't notice me yelling at him and flipping him off.
The day could have started out much worse.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It'll be around 100 degrees again today and no rain in the forecast...So I bought a motorcycle to work and almost got taken out at 4 A.M. by a police car speeding and running a red light for no apparent reason. He stopped less then a half mile later at the donut shop. I kid you not.
> I guess he didn't notice me yelling at him and flipping him off.
> The day could have started out much worse.




good morning sir! ah the good old one fingers salute


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta, Gillian.
> Much better this evening, I think.
> But Wales lost in the semis, never really got going tonight.
> Oh, well, they did us proud.
> Lots of love to you and Oli, from us all.


Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Glad to hear you are better.

Well, sorry to say this but I expected Wales to lose, though they did much better that expected. Can't wait for GERMANY's match against France.... hmmmm.

Love to all,
Gillian and Oli


----------



## johnandjade

well its not too busy today so my boss has went elsewhere. he says I'm managing ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters, moms and gramps! jade brought back some goodies
> View attachment 179425
> View attachment 179427
> 
> 
> she has an awesome video of a turtle in the sea, I'll get it on YouTube and post link


Morning, John.
What lovely presents you luck chap.
Though the first tortoise seems to suffering from reverse pyramiding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> 18 years here. It feels like much less.


I think time moves at a different rate in the USA.
Einstein explains it in his General Theory of Relativity.
Probably..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It'll be around 100 degrees again today and no rain in the forecast...So I bought a motorcycle to work and almost got taken out at 4 A.M. by a police car speeding and running a red light for no apparent reason. He stopped less then a half mile later at the donut shop. I kid you not.
> I guess he didn't notice me yelling at him and flipping him off.
> The day could have started out much worse.


Aren't your police famous for munching donuts ?
Must have had an offer on that finished at 4am ?
Naughty copper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Glad to hear you are better.
> 
> Well, sorry to say this but I expected Wales to lose, though they did much better that expected. Can't wait for GERMANY's match against France.... hmmmm.
> 
> Love to all,
> Gillian and Oli


Morning, Gillian, morning, Oli.
Right as rain this morning
I'll be watching the match too.
And supporting Germany!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning Cold Dark Roomites.
Another beautiful day and only 8 more til the Cold Dark Roomiversary. 
A time for mashed potato, music and mascara.
and Michelle ?
Where are you @meech008 
Miss you, hope all is well with you, need some updates on how things are going.
Please try to attend the Roomiversary on the 15th.
It wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of birthdays today! 
Happy birthday @G-stars 
Hope you have lots of jelly and ice cream!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, morning, Oli.
> Right as rain this morning
> I'll be watching the match too.
> And supporting Germany!


Supporting *GERMANY*?That's strange: very few people would.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Supporting *GERMANY*?That's strange: very few people would.


I love Germany and the German people.
And I wanted them to win the last world cup, which they did.
I love the German style of football.
Don't really rate this French team, and i'm not always so fond of the French, though i adore France and Paris is one of my favourite places.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning Cold Dark Roomites.
> Another beautiful day and only 8 more til the Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> A time for mashed potato, music and mascara.
> and Michelle ?
> Where are you @meech008
> Miss you, hope all is well with you, need some updates on how things are going.
> Please try to attend the Roomiversary on the 15th.
> It wouldn't be the same without you.


Have not seen Michelle around for quite long. Hope she's well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Have not seen Michelle around for quite long. Hope she's well.


Me too.
@meech008 
See you started your new job on 23rd May and Ben went for a shoulder scan. 
Nothing from you since.
Hope you are enjoying this new employment and that Ben is fully recovered.
Please let us know! 
We worry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sir.
> 
> Did you guess who the pic was posted for?


Kenneth Branagh ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pretty colours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Part of my Doctor Who collection.
oh, dear they're very blurry, i'm rubbish at photos.
Must get wifey out of bed to take some piccies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I paint these minaitures. Wish I could take a decent photo. 


Oh, a bit better.


wifey took this one.
Only about half of the ones I've finished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Plastic kit.
Needs a dust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Made this myself from card and balsa wood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't blink !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

About to break the fast in Ramadan


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This chap's been serving me for 11 years! 
That's a pen, not a knife.
(I hope).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bit of a Tidgy garden. 
Another rubbish photo, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of my best students, Douae (left) and friend with me looking suitably ancient in the background.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

witchy wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Iftar at another friends house.
Usually much the same sort of stuff across Morocco.
Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hannah, a Berber friend, preparing kefta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fes medieval medina, the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world. 
My home and for me the most beautiful place on earth.


My street


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Urban fox. (found on net, not my photo). 


love this one, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agadir and the Atlantic.
America not quite in swimming distance. 


Our local British pub in Agadir.
With nothing British in it except the flags, not even the beer. 


And the hotel we stay at in Agadir, Southern Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Algeciras, south west Spain.


ferry to Spain.
Morocco receding on the horizon.


Fuengirola, Costa del Sol, Spain, expat heaven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cable car route to the top of the Rock of Gibraltar.
The spiral staircase only goes to the top of the hotel.


Nice phone box !


The beautiful Gibraltar caves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Beautiful wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i like these two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My two wonderful girls snuggling.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Pictures Galore this morning ! 
Good Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And me and my girl.


----------



## G-stars

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of birthdays today!
> Happy birthday @G-stars
> Hope you have lots of jelly and ice cream!



Thank you. Every year seems to go by faster and faster...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So relaxed.


My supermodel Tidgy in all her splendid glory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Pictures Galore this morning !
> Good Morning


And a jolly good morning to you, Linhdan.
I rarely post pictures, so thought i'd make up for it.
Finished now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

G-stars said:


> Thank you. Every year seems to go by faster and faster...


Don't I just know it. 
Still, they're pretty good years, generally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to paint Tidgy tartan.
See you all later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Has anyone else ever tried this SWILL?
IT IS REVOLTING!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone else ever tried this SWILL?
> IT IS REVOLTING!


Nope, never heard of it.
But i don't think moss is supposed to taste particularly delicious. 
Even Tidgy won't eat it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow. Pictures of the family.
My phone is going crazy on the photos.
Every time I LIKE anything, it blows up the photo and locks the screen.
I'll be back at lunch time on my laptop.

Very, very nice to see the famous wifey!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. Pictures of the family.
> My phone is going crazy on the photos.
> Every time I LIKE anything, it blows up the photo and locks the screen.
> I'll be back at lunch time on my laptop.
> 
> Very, very nice to see the famous wifey!!!


Sorry 'bout your phone.
Might have overdone the pics a bit. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy for lovely wifey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Beautiful wifey indeed!
I can view everything now.
Welcome to Tidgeys mom!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Beautiful wifey indeed!
> I can view everything now.
> Welcome to Tidgeys mom!!!!



She's still asleep (4pm).
Otherwise i'm sure she'd thank you.


----------



## johnandjade

allo'! wayhey!! pictures to put to mr adams world


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't visit the CDR very often because I'm afraid of the dark and armadillos, however, I visited this a.m. and was pleased to see your pictures, Adam. It helps to put your geographical area into perspective in my minds' eye view. It is very interesting to me. Thank you for posting the pictures for us.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I don't visit the CDR very often because I'm afraid of the dark and armadillos, however, I visited this a.m. and was pleased to see your pictures, Adam. It helps to put your geographical area into perspective in my minds' eye view. It is very interesting to me. Thank you for posting the pictures for us.




hi yvonnee! hope you are well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters, moms and gramps! jade brought back some goodies
> View attachment 179425
> View attachment 179427
> 
> 
> she has an awesome video of a turtle in the sea, I'll get it on YouTube and post link


That poor tortoise had got a concave shell! Soak it daily to hydrate it and see if it you can stop it getting worse.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys 
Feeling quite down as I think that Darwin has passed away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo'! wayhey!! pictures to put to mr adams world


Something old,
Something new,
Something borrowed,
Something blue.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 179465
> 
> Hello, world!


Lovely photos !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 179473
> 
> So relaxed.
> View attachment 179474
> 
> My supermodel Tidgy in all her splendid glory.


Not only in her splendid glory but also looks like she's in her dinner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't visit the CDR very often because I'm afraid of the dark and armadillos, however, I visited this a.m. and was pleased to see your pictures, Adam. It helps to put your geographical area into perspective in my minds' eye view. It is very interesting to me. Thank you for posting the pictures for us.


I haven't been about much either.
I rarely take photos so that's about the whole collection. 
Thank you for visiting.
I hope you can pop in briefly on our Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
You would be more than welcome.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone else ever tried this SWILL?
> IT IS REVOLTING!


Nope - sounds and looks revolting !


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys
> Feeling quite down as I think that Darwin has passed away


Oh no! What happened? Was he still not eating?
In the short time you have had him he has been loved and had a lovely home so he must have been ill before you had him.
I am so sorry to hear this but keep him warm and don't bury him yet - just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That poor tortoise had got a concave shell! Soak it daily to hydrate it and see if it you can stop it getting worse.


It is the opposite of pyramiding. 
I would suggest 10 minutes in the microwave.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! What happened? Was he still not eating?
> In the short time you have had him he has been loved and had a lovely home so he must have been ill before you had him.
> I am so sorry to hear this but keep him warm and don't bury him yet - just in case.


This morning I found him flipped upside down in his water bowl. 
I should've been more careful and got a shallower dish  I shouldn't have let this happen 

He is now u responsive and tucked away in his shell. He was just getting better and starting to eat and this happened


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys
> Feeling quite down as I think that Darwin has passed away


Oh, no !!!!!!!!!!!
And i'd only just found out about him and read his lovely thread.
Make sure he is really gone before you do anything drastic.
Sometimes they can appear to be dead but are just in a sort of come. Remember Bertha.
Hope, hope , hope the poor little mite makes it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lovely photos !


I thank you koindly, my lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not only in her splendid glory but also looks like she's in her dinner!


A treaty snack, but yeah, she likes to sit on her food and then look at me as if to say, "Where's my luncheon gone ?"
At which point i have to move her and then she'll slowly inch forward again whilst eating until she is in the same position.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> This morning I found him flipped upside down in his water bowl.
> I should've been more careful and got a shallower dish  I shouldn't have let this happen
> 
> He is now u responsive and tucked away in his shell. He was just getting better and starting to eat and this happened


Be calm and patient.
Keep him nice and warm, maybe in a dark place and see what happens.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That poor tortoise had got a concave shell! Soak it daily to hydrate it and see if it you can stop it getting worse.




pet shop start


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys
> Feeling quite down as I think that Darwin has passed away




ohhh what???


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Something old,
> Something new,
> Something borrowed,
> Something blue.




always the bridesmaid


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! What happened? Was he still not eating?
> In the short time you have had him he has been loved and had a lovely home so he must have been ill before you had him.
> I am so sorry to hear this but keep him warm and don't bury him yet - just in case.




as ed experienced, these gals and dolls can be invincible... don't give up just yet, there may still be hope


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is the opposite of pyramiding.
> I would suggest 10 minutes in the microwave.




how is tidgys chicken joint doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Smashed my finger at work. 
A motorcycle glove is the perfect cure.
Who needs pinky fingers anyway?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Smashed my finger at work.
> A motorcycle glove is the perfect cure.
> Who needs pinky fingers anyway?




posh folks drinking coffee. 


ouchy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how is tidgys chicken joint doing?


Very profitable.
She's going to open a kebab house next door.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Germany and the German people.
> And I wanted them to win the last world cup, which they did.
> I love the German style of football.
> Don't really rate this French team, and i'm not always so fond of the French, though i adore France and Paris is one of my favourite places.


See? Told you. France managed to beat *GERMANY*.  I had expected it for some reason or other. France, don't forget is playing at home with literally MILLIONS of supporters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Smashed my finger at work.
> A motorcycle glove is the perfect cure.
> Who needs pinky fingers anyway?


Shame you didn't have the glove on before.
I always wear cricket gloves when peeling potatoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See? Told you. France managed to beat *GERMANY*.  I had expected it for some reason or other. France, don't forget is playing at home with literally MILLIONS of supporters.


And a rather dodgy referee, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to build an igloo.
See you later peeps.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Smashed my finger at work.
> A motorcycle glove is the perfect cure.
> Who needs pinky fingers anyway?


How else will you make pinky promises ?!


----------



## DawnH

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At dawn on the 15th the party begins.
> Talking of which.
> @DawnH
> If you're still about at all please join us for the Roomiversary.
> It'd be nice to catch up.



Hope all of you are well!!

Tuleo and I send our love!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Such a cutie !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow. Dawn!
Long time no hear.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And happy birthday to @juli11
> Have a couple of beers courtesy of The Cold Dark Room.



Thank you!!! Couple of beers are a good idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DawnH said:


> Hope all of you are well!!
> 
> Tuleo and I send our love!
> 
> View attachment 179526


Ah, Tuleo looks ever more gorgeous. 
Thanks for popping by and try to peek in on the 15th if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Thank you!!! Couple of beers are a good idea!


Always...........
Was just speaking with @Grandpa Turtle 144 about the loveliness of German beer and beer festivals. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only a week to go now til the 15th and The Cold Dark Roomiversary. 
A day of noshing, niceness and nasturtiums. 
And Noel ?
@AZtortMom where are you ?
I'm back for a while and would love to catch up! 
Please pop in when you can and try to make it on the 15th. 
You can't escape the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to shave the neighbour's cat. 
Nighty night. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just checked and Noel, you haven't been seen since the end of May!
Hope all is well, please tell us it is so.
@AZtortMom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi De Hi, Campers.
> Don't forget the 15th is Cold Dark Roomiversary so please pop in for chilliness and cod.
> It'll be cool and Chrissy.
> Where is @Prairie Mom these days.
> The lovely lady still about ?


Hello! Hello!
Thank you for tagging me. It's the only way to get my attention... can't keep up with anything these days! I try to hop on the forum when I can. Life's been crazy, I'm sure NO ONE knows what that's like  ...Taking care of my kiddos and millions of beasties, doing lots of reno work (whatever I feel confident doing around the house--mainly sheetrock and painting-blech!), also doing quite a bit of travel to see relatives and take kids to out of state appts. Looking forward to doing some camping in Southern Utah at one of my favorite and lesser known National Parks called "Capital Reef". I may melt in the desert sun like Witches melt in water... "OH WHAT A WORLD! WHAT A WORLD!"
Happy soon-to-be Anniversary Cold dark room!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, glad to read posts from friends that have been M.I.A .


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! You have been busy in my absence!

@spudthetortoise I am really sorry to hear about Darwin.  Electronic hug from me.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, glad to read posts from friends that have been M.I.A .


How about your Bud buddy !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How about your Bud buddy !




only ten hrs to go!


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always...........
> Was just speaking with @Grandpa Turtle 144 about the loveliness of German beer and beer festivals.
> Enjoy!





Yes the festivals are awesome! I have nothing at home anymore let's buy some new stuff


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! You have been busy in my absence!
> 
> @spudthetortoise I am really sorry to hear about Darwin.  Electronic hug from me.


I'm not sure what time zone she is in, but it's a new day. maybe there is good news?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not sure what time zone she is in, but it's a new day. maybe there is good news?


She's in the same time zone as me - she's in the UK. However, she's probably at school right now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow you guys and GALS… why don't I catch up on this thread? Read at the bottom how many posts I'm behind! Keep in mind I get 20 posts per page on my phone …


How many pages behind am I ? I'm not doing that math, I'm going to bed. Love y'all and I'm doing well as it were.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow you guys and GALS… why don't I catch up on this thread? Read at the bottom how many posts I'm behind! Keep in mind I get 20 posts per page on my phone …
> View attachment 179584
> 
> How many pages behind am I ? I'm not doing that math, I'm going to bed. Love y'all and I'm doing well as it were.


A lot...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> She's in the same time zone as me - she's in the UK. However, she's probably at school right now.


Here, the kids are on summer break.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here, the kids are on summer break.


In England the state schools break up around July 22nd and return soon after September 1st. Some schools, mostly private ones, will break up earlier. The Scottish schools break up earlier too, but they go back in August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello! Hello!
> Thank you for tagging me. It's the only way to get my attention... can't keep up with anything these days! I try to hop on the forum when I can. Life's been crazy, I'm sure NO ONE knows what that's like  ...Taking care of my kiddos and millions of beasties, doing lots of reno work (whatever I feel confident doing around the house--mainly sheetrock and painting-blech!), also doing quite a bit of travel to see relatives and take kids to out of state appts. Looking forward to doing some camping in Southern Utah at one of my favorite and lesser known National Parks called "Capital Reef". I may melt in the desert sun like Witches melt in water... "OH WHAT A WORLD! WHAT A WORLD!"
> Happy soon-to-be Anniversary Cold dark room!


Great that you popped by, Chrissy! 
Sounds like you're keeping busy. Hope it's all fun, too.
Please try to pop in on the 15th.
Loved your posts here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, glad to read posts from friends that have been M.I.A .


It's super isn't it ?
Still some I haven't seen for a long time, though.
Hope they're all ok.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! You have been busy in my absence!
> 
> @spudthetortoise I am really sorry to hear about Darwin.  Electronic hug from me.


Afternoon, Joe's Mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> View attachment 179579
> 
> Yes the festivals are awesome! I have nothing at home anymore let's buy some new stuff


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yummy!! 
There's a party here on the 15th to celebrate The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
Not that i expect there'll be any left but, if so, please bring it along! 
We could do with a variety of German beer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not sure what time zone she is in, but it's a new day. maybe there is good news?


Oh, I do hope so.
No news is good news, they say, but on this occasion i'm not too sure........
Morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow you guys and GALS… why don't I catch up on this thread? Read at the bottom how many posts I'm behind! Keep in mind I get 20 posts per page on my phone …
> View attachment 179584
> 
> How many pages behind am I ? I'm not doing that math, I'm going to bed. Love y'all and I'm doing well as it were.


KEN!!!!!!!
Ken,Ken, Ken, Ken ...........Ken!! 
Glad you're doing so well.
How are your teeth ?
Was just about to alert you anyway @Cowboy_Ken on account of it's the Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th and you are most cordially invited to attend, old chap. 
I've been working my way through the alphabet, you see, and i'm up to the letter 'O'.
It's going to be a party of olives (the shade of green, not the fruit), outrage, ostracoderms and oregano.
And Oregon ....................................
Please come if you can, Cowboy, I'm back for a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In England the state schools break up around July 22nd and return soon after September 1st. Some schools, mostly private ones, will break up earlier. The Scottish schools break up earlier too, but they go back in August.


Here in Morocco, the schools break up in early June and go back in late September, mid October for Private schools and universities. Four months plus off!!!! It's too much.
Can you imagine, as one of the many girls who are pretty much confined to the house, what that must be like?
Madness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As John said, it's so nice to see so many people popping by. 
Friends old and new! 
Happy days.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to read James Joyce's 'Ulysses'.
So see you in 5.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to read James Joyce's 'Ulysses'.
> So see you in 5.


I never did manage to finish that one. I have Wimbledon semi finals to watch. Federer currently 2-1 up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I never did manage to finish that one. I have Wimbledon semi finals to watch. Federer currently 2-1 up


I have a vocab lesson now. But will hopefully get to see some of the tennis after. 
I've read 'Ulysses' before. It's very clever but verging on the pretentious. Dictionary needed for some parts. Hard going in places but worth it in the end.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Smashed my finger at work.
> A motorcycle glove is the perfect cure.
> Who needs pinky fingers anyway?


Ooohh painful, hope it's better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> In England the state schools break up around July 22nd and return soon after September 1st. Some schools, mostly private ones, will break up earlier. The Scottish schools break up earlier too, but they go back in August.


We're the 20th - feels like it should have been today - I'm absolutely cream crackered!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a vocab lesson now. But will hopefully get to see some of the tennis after.
> I've read 'Ulysses' before. It's very clever but verging on the pretentious. Dictionary needed for some parts. Hard going in places but worth it in the end.


Think I'll stick to Mills and Boons!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> This morning I found him flipped upside down in his water bowl.
> I should've been more careful and got a shallower dish  I shouldn't have let this happen
> 
> He is now u responsive and tucked away in his shell. He was just getting better and starting to eat and this happened


Oh what a shame but don't give up yet.


----------



## johnandjade

well I survived my week running base at work. the gaffa is back next week, i'm in as well... the mission is to get that place running smoothly and standerd of work increased.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yummy!!
> There's a party here on the 15th to celebrate The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> Not that i expect there'll be any left but, if so, please bring it along!
> We could do with a variety of German beer!



Unfortunately I'll drive to Netherlands tomorrow... 2 weeks living in a tent.. I don't know if that's holiday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

juli11 said:


> Unfortunately I'll drive to Netherlands tomorrow... 2 weeks living in a tent.. I don't know if that's holiday


Did you have Bud in your tent ? If yes it's a holiday ! If no then it's bad !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you have Bud in your tent ? If yes it's a holiday ! If no then it's bad !




its bud time for me now gramps


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> its bud time for me now gramps


Sorry it's coffee and shower time for me . Got to work to pay for the Bud .


----------



## juli11

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you have Bud in your tent ? If yes it's a holiday ! If no then it's bad !



If you mean marijuana than not  we're beer drinkers no smokers...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think I'll stick to Mills and Boons!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think I'll stick to Mills and Boons!


Cream crackered, Mills and Boons.
All sounds very cheesy. 
Yuuuuuuummmmmmmm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well I survived my week running base at work. the gaffa is back next week, i'm in as well... the mission is to get that place running smoothly and standerd of work increased.


Well, have a great weekend, mate, you certainly deserve it. 
And good luck next week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Unfortunately I'll drive to Netherlands tomorrow... 2 weeks living in a tent.. I don't know if that's holiday


When i was younger, i'd have said it's great.
Now, I prefer the comfortable life in hotels! 
When i moved to Morocco, someone asked if I'd have to live in a tent. 
I explained that they do have houses there and the chap replied, "Are you sure ?" .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did you have Bud in your tent ? If yes it's a holiday ! If no then it's bad !


Good point, well made.


----------



## spud's_mum

Evening guys. You may not hear from me for a while as I am going to be taking a bit of time to try and deal with everything that is going on in my life. Thank you all for the support. I will be back if I have any updates or if Spud needs anything. 

Once again, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. You may not hear from me for a while as I am going to be taking a bit of time to try and deal with everything that is going on in my life. Thank you all for the support. I will be back if I have any updates or if Spud needs anything.
> 
> Once again, thank you.


So sorry, Spud's Mum. 
We're here for you if you need us.
We'll miss you and think of you if you can't make The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
Take care and love to Pip, Squeak, Monty and, of course Spud.


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. You may not hear from me for a while as I am going to be taking a bit of time to try and deal with everything that is going on in my life. Thank you all for the support. I will be back if I have any updates or if Spud needs anything.
> 
> Once again, thank you.



Take care sweetie!! We hope to see you soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Take care sweetie!! We hope to see you soon!


Hi, Kathy!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy!



Hello Adam!!
I loved the photos you shared!!
I would love to see more! Like were you grocery shop and other parts of your city


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hello Adam!!
> I loved the photos you shared!!
> I would love to see more! Like were you grocery shop and other parts of your city


Hmmmmmmmm...........
i'll send wifey on a mission.


----------



## Kori5

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. You may not hear from me for a while as I am going to be taking a bit of time to try and deal with everything that is going on in my life. Thank you all for the support. I will be back if I have any updates or if Spud needs anything.
> 
> Once again, thank you.


Take care .


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm...........
> i'll send wifey on a mission.




Should just strap a gopro to her


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> Unfortunately I'll drive to Netherlands tomorrow... 2 weeks living in a tent.. I don't know if that's holiday


I love camping - especially if the weather is good but I also love the sound of rain on the tent when I'm warm and snug inside. Have a great time !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


They're very educational


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. You may not hear from me for a while as I am going to be taking a bit of time to try and deal with everything that is going on in my life. Thank you all for the support. I will be back if I have any updates or if Spud needs anything.
> 
> Once again, thank you.


I haven't checked your thread about Darwin for updates yet but take care Spudsmum and you know where we are if you need help or just to chat. Hope yo are feeling better about things soon.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Should just strap a gopro to her


I do hope that's a camera


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm...........
> i'll send wifey on a mission.


Hope she chooses to accept it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> Take care .


Hello there and welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out for the jellyfish, don't sit on a hedgehog and the one-legged pirate will fetch you a drink. 
What's your poison ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Should just strap a gopro to her


Was thinking along those lines, but I'd still have to send her to the right places. 
Otherwise she stays in bed mostly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was thinking along those lines, but I'd still have to send her to the right places.
> Otherwise she stays in bed mostly.


Strap a gopro *and* an engine to her bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They're very educational


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope she chooses to accept it.


Choice ?
Do wifeys get choices ?


----------



## Lyn W

There has been a fantastic welcome home for the Welsh Euro squad in Cardiff today.
Open top buses through the city and a packed Cardiff City stadium, think I was the only one in Wales not there!
Everyone really is proud of them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Strap a gopro *and* an engine to her bed.


Good plan.
I'll see to it tomorrow. 
But she'd better get back ok.
I love that bed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan.
> I'll see to it tomorrow.
> But she'd better get back ok.
> I love that bed.


She and the bed will be fine - it's just a case of mind over mattress.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There has been a fantastic welcome home for the Welsh Euro squad in Cardiff today.
> Open top buses through the city and a packed Cardiff City stadium, think I was the only one in Wales not there!
> Everyone really is proud of them!


They were magnificent.
Did half of me proud. 
Unlike the other half.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She and the bed will be fine - it's just a case of mind over mattress.


Sofa so good.


----------



## Kori5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out for the jellyfish, don't sit on a hedgehog and the one-legged pirate will fetch you a drink.
> What's your poison ?


So much fun here guys. I never posted here but do read sometimes . Was at boyfriends colleague birthday party and now home. It is 00:30 pm here but I'm still not sleepy.


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> I love camping - especially if the weather is good but I also love the sound of rain on the tent when I'm warm and snug inside. Have a great time !



Yea last years we were there too and we had great weather. Everytime about 28-31 degrees Celsius. But this summer is one of the strangest summers ever. We have all the time rain and bad temperatures in whole middle Europe.. So we'll see... I will post pictures when we arrive


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> So much fun here guys. I never posted here but do read sometimes . Was at boyfriends colleague birthday party and now home. It is 00:30 pm here but I'm still not sleepy.


You're in Croatia, if I remember rightly. 
Beautiful country.
I rarely sleep.
Tidgy does most of it for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Yea last years we were there too and we had great weather. Everytime about 28-31 degrees Celsius. But this summer is one of the strangest summers ever. We have all the time rain and bad temperatures in whole middle Europe.. So we'll see... I will post pictures when we arrive


Yeah, the European weather's gone crazy.
Guaranteed a long hot summer here though.
Look forward to seeing some piccies.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sofa so good.


I will hold my hands up and plead guilty to lots of bad bed puns (not pans)
Yup - the bunk stops here!


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> Yea last years we were there too and we had great weather. Everytime about 28-31 degrees Celsius. But this summer is one of the strangest summers ever. We have all the time rain and bad temperatures in whole middle Europe.. So we'll see... I will post pictures when we arrive


Weather same here - will look out for pics!


----------



## Lyn W

Kori5 said:


> So much fun here guys. I never posted here but do read sometimes . Was at boyfriends colleague birthday party and now home. It is 00:30 pm here but I'm still not sleepy.


This is the thread that rarely sleeps - there is always someone lurking about in the early hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've only got my futon the bottom rung of the ladder regarding bed puns.


----------



## Kori5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're in Croatia, if I remember rightly.
> Beautiful country.
> I rarely sleep.
> Tidgy does most of it for me.


Yes I am . It is beautiful here but the weather has been crazy last few years. Usually we have long summers, from April to October but last year our July was rainy and only 15 C. Well this summer it is unbearably hot. I know it is a normal thing where you live, but we are still getting used to it. Kori is a sleepy bug too .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This is the thread that rarely sleeps - there is always someone lurking about in the early hours.


Lurk. Lurk.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've only got my futon the bottom rung of the ladder regarding bed puns.


I am going to get 3 friends to help me with the next message - yes it will be a four poster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> Yes I am . It is beautiful here but the weather has been crazy last few years. Usually we have long summers, from April to October but last year our July was rainy and only 15 C. Well this summer it is unbearably hot. I know it is a normal thing where you live, but we are still getting used to it. Kori is a sleepy bug too .


Was just chatting about the mad weather in Europe with a German fellow in here who's going camping in Holland, just don't know what will happen. 
Still stable here. 
Don't miss European weather much though i'm in Southern Spain quite often and that's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to get 3 friends to help me with the next message - yes it will be a four poster.


I could say wifey's a sleeping bag, but that'd be mean. 
(and not true.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could say wifey's a sleeping bag, but that'd be mean.
> (and not true.)


I think you'd need to lilo for a while after saying something like that or Wifey may sleigh you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you'd need to lilo for a while after saying something like that or Wifey may sleigh you.


I've got to go for a bit. 
Readee, settee, go!


----------



## Lyn W

yes I have to go too and tidy up
I'm hammocky pup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I can't think of any more bed puns.
I'll have to sleep on it.


----------



## Lyn W

All this talk of beds has made me sleepy so I'm heading off to mine.
just a thought before I go
Why do married women weigh more than single girls?
Single girls come home, take a look in their fridge, see what's there and head off to bed;
married ladies take a look in their bed, see what's there and head for the fridge!
And on that note I'll bid you all a good night
Nos da!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't think of any more bed puns.
> I'll have to sleep on it.


I think we've covered everything.
Night night!


----------



## DawnH

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. Dawn!
> Long time no hear.



I know! Tuleo just turned 3. Where does the time go?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All this talk of beds has made me sleepy so I'm heading off to mine.
> just a thought before I go
> Why do married women weigh more than single girls?
> Single girls come home, take a look in their fridge, see what's there and head off to bed;
> married ladies take a look in their bed, see what's there and head for the fridge!
> And on that note I'll bid you all a good night
> Nos da!!


Nos da, Lyn.
I'll have jotted down sheets of bed jokes by tomorrow.
Eider down moment or two earlier today, but I'm much happier now, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's soon going to be the Roomiversary.
A party of pass the parcel, pirates and paisley ties. 
Talking of Paisley, John will be there.
I expect.
@johnandjade this is an official invitation to attend. Not that you need one.
You've been running the place smoothly very well without me. 
Thanks, my friend.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. You may not hear from me for a while as I am going to be taking a bit of time to try and deal with everything that is going on in my life. Thank you all for the support. I will be back if I have any updates or if Spud needs anything.
> 
> Once again, thank you.


Really sorry about this. We're here for you when you need us. Take care.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's soon going to be the Roomiversary.
> A party of pass the parcel, pirates and paisley ties.
> Talking of Paisley, John will be there.
> I expect.
> @johnandjade this is an official invitation to attend. Not that you need one.
> You've been running the place smoothly very well without me.
> Thanks, my friend.




wibble


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates . coffees on the brew! 

half shift at work this morning then i need to pop in to tattoo shop, i have an angry looking J 



yuchy!! 

then....my parents are taking jade and i to the stakehouse tonight!!! 

hope everyone has a great weekend! 

thoughts going out to spudsmum


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates . coffees on the brew!
> 
> half shift at work this morning then i need to pop in to tattoo shop, i have an angry looking J
> View attachment 179662
> 
> 
> yuchy!!
> 
> then....my parents are taking jade and i to the stakehouse tonight!!!
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> thoughts going out to spudsmum


Hope your drinking Bud with your stake ! Smiles !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


Nuff said.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hope your drinking Bud with your stake ! Smiles !




i'll be having a few tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nuff said.




top o the morning to you sir! how are you today? belly settled down?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates . coffees on the brew!
> 
> half shift at work this morning then i need to pop in to tattoo shop, i have an angry looking J
> View attachment 179662
> 
> 
> yuchy!!
> 
> then....my parents are taking jade and i to the stakehouse tonight!!!
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> thoughts going out to spudsmum


That's horrible !
(the tattoo wound, not your arm, the coffee, your parents or the steakhouse).
Good morning, John.
I'm just off to bed.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i'll be having a few tonight


Put a straw in it they will think it's ice tea !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hope your drinking Bud with your stake ! Smiles !


Morning, Gramps.
Had my beers, off to bed now.
See you later.


----------



## johnandjade

goodbye sleepy head, hello world!!! lets have at cha!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's horrible !
> (the tattoo wound, not your arm, the coffee, your parents or the steakhouse).
> Good morning, John.
> I'm just off to bed.




good night mr adam, hopefully catch up soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top o the morning to you sir! how are you today? belly settled down?


Morning! 
Tummy just a little bruised, otherwise all well and good here.
Have a super day and weekend and i'll catch up with you later.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> goodbye sleepy head, hello world!!! lets have at cha!!!


It not bed time yet even for you kids !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Put a straw in it they will think it's ice tea !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good night mr adam, hopefully catch up soon


Sorta snap.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It not bed time yet even for you kids !




just gone 0730, only a half shift so only have 5hrs to go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It not bed time yet even for you kids !


It's 6.30 am here in Morocco and i've not been to bed yet.
Up sipping all night.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> just gone 0730, only a half shift so only have 5hrs to go


It's Bud time for old working men and I'm the oldest working man ! Then bed time .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night Cold Dark Roomlets.
i'm off to watch the paint drying. 
See you in a few hours.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night Cold Dark Roomlets.
> i'm off to watch the paint drying.
> See you in a few hours.


You got to drink a Bud with John !!


----------



## johnandjade

mc donalds for me breakfast again!! yaaarrrhhh


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> mc donalds for me breakfast again!! yaaarrrhhh


Nope got to talk to the sandman !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope got to talk to the sandman !




good night gramps


----------



## Kori5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's 6.30 am here in Morocco and i've not been to bed yet.
> Up sipping all night.


Ha! When you said your rarely sleep you really mean it .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates . coffees on the brew!
> 
> half shift at work this morning then i need to pop in to tattoo shop, i have an angry looking J
> View attachment 179662
> 
> 
> yuchy!!
> 
> then....my parents are taking jade and i to the stakehouse tonight!!!
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> thoughts going out to spudsmum


Morning John that needs a doctor not a tattooist - unless he does both!
You should cover that - maybe with a J cloth
Hope its better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - have a great weekend!


----------



## Kori5

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates . coffees on the brew!
> 
> half shift at work this morning then i need to pop in to tattoo shop, i have an angry looking J
> View attachment 179662
> 
> 
> yuchy!!
> 
> then....my parents are taking jade and i to the stakehouse tonight!!!
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> thoughts going out to spudsmum


Man you need to see a doctor. This needs antibiotics and a cream on top. Be careful with these things.


----------



## johnandjade

in the pub . just waiting on jade then popping in to see about my nasty J. i did look after it, hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You got to drink a Bud with John !!


Life couldn't get much better than that.
Unless, perhaps, you were there too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> Ha! When you said your rarely sleep you really mean it .


I did !
And up at 9.30.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in the pub . just waiting on jade then popping in to see about my nasty J. i did look after it, hopefully it won't be too bad.


Afternoon, John.
Good luck with the naughty 'J'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> Man you need to see a doctor. This needs antibiotics and a cream on top. Be careful with these things.


Afternoon to you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - have a great weekend!


Hello, Lyn, you have a great weekend, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@JoesMum 
Good afternoon.
Surely this is a great opportunity for Murray.
Think he can do it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zac's coming round to play Lego, so I'll see you all a little later. 
Making castles today.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @JoesMum
> Good afternoon.
> Surely this is a great opportunity for Murray.
> Think he can do it ?


I hope so. A stressful afternoon ahead tomorrow!

I'm pleased that Gordon Reid & Alfie Hewitt have just won the wheelchair men's doubles title. 

Fingers crossed next that Brit Heather Watson and her Finnish partner Henri Kontinen will win their mixed doubles semi final this afternoon. 

I stop being a tennis bore next week  :redface:


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Life couldn't get much better than that.
> Unless, perhaps, you were there too.




the upside of being schizophrenic, you're never alone! 

... the downside, I even boar myself!!


----------



## johnandjade

to savalon (aint bac ) the arngy J , they will happily fill in faded areas.


----------



## johnandjade

in a wine bar?!?! it has a baby grand



I'm out my depth here, to classy for me


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Has anyone tried this Pokemon Go game on their phone ?! Im addicted ! Cant wait til i go to grocery shopping tonight to catch some more pokemon !! & the beach this coming tuesday


----------



## Kori5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon to you !


Afternoon to you, too! It's a nice one . We're heading to a Chinese restaurant jummy. Haven't had it for too long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I hope so. A stressful afternoon ahead tomorrow!
> 
> I'm pleased that Gordon Reid & Alfie Hewitt have just won the wheelchair men's doubles title.
> 
> Fingers crossed next that Brit Heather Watson and her Finnish partner Henri Kontinen will win their mixed doubles semi final this afternoon.
> 
> I stop being a tennis bore next week  :redface:


I get the same with test cricket. 
And i watch some of the tennis.Just watched Serena win again. A fantastic player.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to savalon (aint bac ) the arngy J , they will happily fill in faded areas.


Still ouch! 
But at least it's not serious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in a wine bar?!?! it has a baby grand
> View attachment 179667
> 
> 
> I'm out my depth here, to classy for me


And a bucking bronco ? (foreground).
Very classy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in a wine bar?!?! it has a baby grand
> View attachment 179667
> 
> 
> I'm out my depth here, to classy for me


And some gent is wearing a hat indoors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Has anyone tried this Pokemon Go game on their phone ?! Im addicted ! Cant wait til i go to grocery shopping tonight to catch some more pokemon !! & the beach this coming tuesday


Beach sounds the better bet to me 
Good day to you, Linhdan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> Afternoon to you, too! It's a nice one . We're heading to a Chinese restaurant jummy. Haven't had it for too long.


Love Chinese food.
And Thai. (I used to live in Thailand) 
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only 6 days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary! 
It's going to be a day of quality quiz questions, quality quotations and queenly queens. 
It's Queen Bertha's month on the TFO calendar but who is the Queen of The Cold Dark Room ?
Queen Gillian, perhaps ?
@Gillian Moore hope you can attend for a party on the 15th. 
Please come!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zac just kicked over my Lego castle !
i'm off to weep tears to make a moat for the next one.
See you later!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only 6 days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary!
> It's going to be a day of quality quiz questions, quality quotations and queenly queens.
> It's Queen Bertha's month on the TFO calendar but who is the Queen of The Cold Dark Room ?
> Queen Gillian, perhaps ?
> @Gillian Moore hope you can attend for a party on the 15th.
> Please come!



Oh, sure I'll be there! And so will *both*  *OLIs*. Hope they will be welcome.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Of course they will, though torts don't usually get entry to the CDR.
it's too Cold and Dark for them.
But Mr Kahn will have a great time i'm sure.
We'll set up a mini goal and use hedgehogs as footballs.


----------



## Momof4

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Has anyone tried this Pokemon Go game on their phone ?! Im addicted ! Cant wait til i go to grocery shopping tonight to catch some more pokemon !! & the beach this coming tuesday



My kids are!! They have been going on walks everyday and we drive around catching them if we're out and about!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> My kids are!! They have been going on walks everyday and we drive around catching them if we're out and about!


My boyfriend and I are about to go grocery shopping and catch some pokemon! He ran out of pokeballs though so were going to go to a pokestop first. 
You gotta admit, theres good exercise with this game


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My kids are!! They have been going on walks everyday and we drive around catching them if we're out and about!


I don't understand...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My boyfriend and I are about to go grocery shopping and catch some pokemon! He ran out of pokeballs though so were going to go to a pokestop first.
> You gotta admit, theres good exercise with this game


What is it ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't understand...........


Nor me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nor me!


Evening, Lyn.
I'm feeling old and out of date just at the moment.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Its a game ! You can download it on your phone (iphone or android) called Pokemon Go. 
I believe its still only available in certain parts in the world still though. The makers of the game didnt anticipate the huge number of players so they had to postpone the game release in most countries and regions.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> I'm feeling old and out of date just at the moment.



Just say "vintage", it'll make you more appealing to hipsters


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam
I've heard of Pokémon but never been into computer games and they have obviously evolved into something to do with phone apps but it's completely passed me by.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its a game ! You can download it on your phone (iphone or android) called Pokemon Go.
> I believe its still only available in certain parts in the world still though. The makers of the game didnt anticipate the huge number of players so they had to postpone the game release in most countries and regions.


My phone (alias tracking device) is still only used for emergencies so I won't be rushing out to buy it but it must be fun to be so popular.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its a game ! You can download it on your phone (iphone or android) called Pokemon Go.
> I believe its still only available in certain parts in the world still though. The makers of the game didnt anticipate the huge number of players so they had to postpone the game release in most countries and regions.


So why hunt them at the supermarket ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So why hunt them at the supermarket ?


I was going to ask that but thought I may be Pokemonose into someone else's business!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Just say "vintage", it'll make you more appealing to hipsters


Hmmmmmmmmm.
I am learning about hipsters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> I've heard of Pokémon but never been into computer games and they have obviously evolved into something to do with phone apps but it's completely passed me by.


Yes, i saw the Pokémon cartoon a couple of times and remember the trading cards and toys.
Thought it was old hat now.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my!!!




happy birthday from my parents!!!

trust fund. I'm taking them on holiday  words can't describe how humbled and grateful i am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was going to ask that but thought I may be Pokemonose into someone else's business!


That's anime-zing pun!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i saw the Pokémon cartoon a couple of times and remember the trading cards and toys.
> Thought it was old hat now.


A lot of games have been recycled with new technology like Supermario - all adapted for things like Wii - still good money spinners


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my!!!
> View attachment 179794
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday from my parents!!!
> 
> trust fund. I'm taking them on holiday  words can't describe how humbled and grateful i am


Wow, John, that's terrific ! 
Can i come ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh my!!!
> View attachment 179794
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday from my parents!!!
> 
> trust fund. I'm taking them on holiday  words can't describe how humbled and grateful i am


Wow John that's great! How lovely of them. 
(Spend it wisely after treating them)
When's your birthday?
You may want to delete that pic though with their bank account number etc on - not that I'd use it of course but there are some unscrupulous people who may find it on t'internet


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Has anyone tried this Pokemon Go game on their phone ?! Im addicted ! Cant wait til i go to grocery shopping tonight to catch some more pokemon !! & the beach this coming tuesday


Angry birds occupy too much of my time already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Angry birds occupy too much of my time already.


i have a vague idea what that is.
Evening, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> My phone (alias tracking device) is still only used for emergencies so I won't be rushing out to buy it but it must be fun to be so popular.


Angry birds is free


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i have a vague idea what that is.
> Evening, Ed.


Absolutely addictive.
Don't look at it!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Angry birds is free


Hi Ed yes think its on my phone - somewhere.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Absolutely addictive.
> Don't look at it!!


I shan't.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good evening.
That was a pile of reading to catch up on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow John that's great! How lovely of them.
> (Spend it wisely after treating them)
> When's your birthday?
> You may want to delete that pic though with their bank account number etc on - not that I'd use it of course but there are some unscrupulous people who may find it on t'internet


What a splendid idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening.
> That was a pile of reading to catch up on!


Lots of silliness.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of silliness.


I live for silliness.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly, Suki and I are about to watch a movie.
Enjoy your weekend every one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I live for silliness.


Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly, Suki and I are about to watch a movie.
> Enjoy your weekend every one.


And the three of you enjoy your flick and have a super weekend too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly, Suki and I are about to watch a movie.
> Enjoy your weekend every one.


Enjoy your movie - hope it has subtitles for Suki - or you if it's one she's chosen!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I live for silliness.


Everyone should have some silliness in their life!


----------



## Lyn W

Maybe Suki would chose something like
Reservoir Dogs or Jurassic Bark


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She just hopes someone will drop some popcorn.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to the Land of Nod now,
so enjoy your evening/night and I'll see you tomorrow.
Night night all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe Suki would chose something like
> Reservoir Dogs or Jurassic Bark


A Comedy of Terriers or Fifty Shades of Greyhound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She just hopes someone will drop some popcorn.


Or a hot dog!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to the Land of Nod now,
> so enjoy your evening/night and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Night night all!


Nos da, Lyn.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow John that's great! How lovely of them.
> (Spend it wisely after treating them)
> When's your birthday?
> You may want to delete that pic though with their bank account number etc on - not that I'd use it of course but there are some unscrupulous people who may find it on t'internet


Fido's birthday today (Sun).
Jade's tomorrow (Mon)
John's Tuesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy, happy 4th birthday to Fido
One of my favourite tortoises. 
Have a great day you handsome devil.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't use your name !!!!
> Sorry, Tina.
> @leigti


I am around now and then. I will stop by on the 15th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I am around now and then. I will stop by on the 15th.


Jolly good !
Thanks. 
How are you keeping ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I am around now and then. I will stop by on the 15th.


Oh, I seem to have missed you.
Next time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only a few days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
A time for reunions, returns and remembering. 
For example where is that old friend johnsonnboswell.
I can't even get the name to work with an @ or check the old posts. 
Anyone ?
@jaizei 
Any clues ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to glue back some hair.
Nighty night


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> My phone (alias tracking device) is still only used for emergencies so I won't be rushing out to buy it but it must be fun to be so popular.


Its free!! But it really is fun. We spent an extra hour driving around going to these stops


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So why hunt them at the supermarket ?


They use your phone gps, so there are different pokemon in different places, 
so depending where you go, there are different ones, or more, in different areas. We caught 2 pokemon in the parking lot of the grocery store, and 2 near the library a couple miles away.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Angry birds occupy too much of my time already.


I dont like angry birds. Im terrible at it & the game lasted less than a day before i deleted it


----------



## Momof4

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I dont like angry birds. Im terrible at it & the game lasted less than a day before i deleted it




I deleted it about two yrs ago but I loved it!! I would try and try a hundred times until I could free those birds!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy, happy 4th birthday to Fido
> One of my favourite tortoises.
> Have a great day you handsome devil.




fankoo uncle adam


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room!! it's my wee boys birthday he's 4 today!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room!! it's my wee boys birthday he's 4 today!!!


Tell him happy B Day


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room!! it's my wee boys birthday he's 4 today!!!


Happy Birthday to him !! Birthday pictures pleaseee


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> I deleted it about two yrs ago but I loved it!! I would try and try a hundred times until I could free those birds!!


#FreeTheBirds !


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i saw the Pokémon cartoon a couple of times and remember the trading cards and toys.
> Thought it was old hat now.



I was team Yu-Gi-Oh! myself.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only a few days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> A time for reunions, returns and remembering.
> For example where is that old friend .
> I can't even get the name to work with an @ or check the old posts.
> Anyone ?
> @jaizei
> Any clues ?



You mean it's not in the autocomplete drop down? Idk the criteria for the list, but if it's correct, the @ will work even if it doesn't 'recognize' it while you're writing your post. @johnsonnboswell


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its free!! But it really is fun. We spent an extra hour driving around going to these stops


Just the cost of petrol (gas) then
I still don't get it - are they signals you pick up in different places? Is it like an orienteering course/treasure hunt where you have clues to follow? I suppose I could google all this - so don't worry about trying to explain - it could take all day for me to get it!


----------



## Lyn W

Penblwydd Hapus Fido!!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone - hope it's a peaceful day of rest for you all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> They use your phone gps, so there are different pokemon in different places,
> so depending where you go, there are different ones, or more, in different areas. We caught 2 pokemon in the parking lot of the grocery store, and 2 near the library a couple miles away.


How intriguing !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room!! it's my wee boys birthday he's 4 today!!!


What's he getting ?
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy Birthday to him !! Birthday pictures pleaseee


Good morning, Lindhan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I deleted it about two yrs ago but I loved it!! I would try and try a hundred times until I could free those birds!!


Morning, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Tell him happy B Day
> View attachment 179841


Good morning to you, Gramps!
Day off ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was team Yu-Gi-Oh! myself.


Nope, lost me again.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Just the cost of petrol (gas) then
> I still don't get it - are they signals you pick up in different places? Is it like an orienteering course/treasure hunt where you have clues to follow? I suppose I could google all this - so don't worry about trying to explain - it could take all day for me to get it!


That is true ! Next time, were just going to walk though. 
So there are stops and gyms (where you can take your Pokemon to battle) in random places throughout your area. Theres usually a stop in every neighborhood or shopping center or so. 
And there are pokemon everywhere. The stops give you pokeballs to catch the pokemon and they also give you things like eggs (that you can hatch after WALKING for 2-5 km), potions and revives to heal your pokemon after a battle, etc. 
they tried to make it like the actual show. So you have stops you can revive your animals with and get more supplies, and when youre walking out & about, there will be pokemon hanging around and you can capture them. 
The gym has a couple "gym leaders" instead of one, like the show usually has, and you can battle around 5 or so pokemon. Where as the tv show use to only let you battle 3.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You mean it's not in the autocomplete drop down? Idk the criteria for the list, but if it's correct, the @ will work even if it doesn't 'recognize' it while you're writing your post. @johnsonnboswell


Ah, thanks for your technical know-how as usual.
And a spiffing good morning to you, Cameron.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lindhan.


Good Morning ! Im sleepy . Its almost 0800 here though!! WOW ! 10 more hours til i get to go home. Todays going by faster than it usually does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just the cost of petrol (gas) then
> I still don't get it - are they signals you pick up in different places? Is it like an orienteering course/treasure hunt where you have clues to follow? I suppose I could google all this - so don't worry about trying to explain - it could take all day for me to get it!


it's all very clever, a brilliant way of reinventing the mythos.
But not for me. 
Good afternoon, Lyn!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy Birthday to him !! Birthday pictures pleaseee



fankooo Linhdan i will do  

here's not put on his makeup yet so won't let me take any yet


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Tell him happy B Day
> View attachment 179841




Fido says thank you granpa , you have to have a Bud for him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That is true ! Next time, were just going to walk though.
> So there are stops and gyms (where you can take your Pokemon to battle) in random places throughout your area. Theres usually a stop in every neighborhood or shopping center or so.
> And there are pokemon everywhere. The stops give you pokeballs to catch the pokemon and they also give you things like eggs (that you can hatch after WALKING for 2-5 km), potions and revives to heal your pokemon after a battle, etc.
> they tried to make it like the actual show. So you have stops you can revive your animals with and get more supplies, and when youre walking out & about, there will be pokemon hanging around and you can capture them.
> The gym has a couple "gym leaders" instead of one, like the show usually has, and you can battle around 5 or so pokemon. Where as the tv show use to only let you battle 3.


It sounds brilliantly clever.
And seems to encourage exercise too which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Penblwydd Hapus Fido!!
> 
> View attachment 179858




Diolch, miss womblyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning ! Im sleepy . Its almost 0800 here though!! WOW ! 10 more hours til i get to go home. Todays going by faster than it usually does.


Long day.
i've gotta do two hours teaching from 4 to 6 and then, because i'll be so exhausted, I've got 2 days off.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's he getting ?
> Good afternoon, John.




afternoon' guv'ner. 

Fido shall be having a little bit of tomato today.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning ! Im sleepy . Its almost 0800 here though!! WOW ! 10 more hours til i get to go home. Todays going by faster than it usually does.




of exploring?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon' guv'ner.
> 
> Fido shall be having a little bit of tomato today.
> 
> View attachment 179861


He'll be most delighted if he loves it half as much as Tidgy does.
They're just like us humans, liking best the things that are bad for them.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends thank you and for fidos birthday wishes 

today i am going to look into a holiday!! turns out its been around 20yrs since i had a one !!! :0 
it's the least i can do for my parents. 
ANDDD...... I'm going to look into skydiving!!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> afternoon' guv'ner.
> 
> Fido shall be having a little bit of tomato today.
> 
> View attachment 179861





... it's a card jade got for me, I got her to add the ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So @johnsonnboswell 
Hope you are well and get this message one day.
It's the Roomiversary on the 15th and we'll think of you even if you can't make it.
You can't escape The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends thank you and for fidos birthday wishes
> 
> today i am going to look into a holiday!! turns out its been around 20yrs since i had a one !!! :0
> it's the least i can do for my parents.
> ANDDD...... I'm going to look into skydiving!!


You've got to have a hols, John! 
Bognor or Skegness ? Weston-super-Mare is nice, used to live there.  
And skydiving is terrific fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll be most delighted if he loves it half as much as Tidgy does.
> They're just like us humans, liking best the things that are bad for them.




oh he does! he had some last year as well, we have a card with his picture and weight in it as well. we can do the same this year with my new camera!! 

jade and I exchanged gifts last night and I got a camera


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh he does! he had some last year as well, we have a card with his picture and weight in it as well. we can do the same this year with my new camera!!
> 
> jade and I exchanged gifts last night and I got a camera


Splendid !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've got to have a hols, John!
> Bognor or Skegness ? Weston-super-Mare is nice, used to live there.
> And skydiving is terrific fun.




skegness butlins  I'm actually thinking of spain!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've got to have a hols, John!
> Bognor or Skegness ? Weston-super-Mare is nice, used to live there.
> And skydiving is terrific fun.






do tell about the skydiving??


----------



## johnandjade

jades making a fry up  result


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only 5 days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary! 
A day of satsumas, sausages on sticks and sulks (and sulcatas).
And Shannon ?
@stojanovski92113 are you still around at all ?
Hope so, would love to see you on the 15th (or anytime) and catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wow, Shannon! 
You've not been seen since January!
Hope all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> skegness butlins  I'm actually thinking of spain!


Love Spain, i go four or five times a year, as you know.
If you go to the South, Costa del Sol area for example,tell us and we may be able to meet up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> do tell about the skydiving??


They chuck you out of a plane, you scream, fall a big distance, think you're going to die and then remember to pull the string, get your neck badly jolted and then try to land trying not to suffer any more than severe pain to your legs and a shouder. Then generally you have to walk for miles to the nearest pub.
Great fun. 
Best done whilst very drunk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades making a fry up  result


Full English.
Best food on Earth.
Had one a couple of days back, but have now run out of back (bacon), so will have to wait til Spain again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to butter my parsnips. 
See you all later.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> fankooo Linhdan i will do
> 
> here's not put on his makeup yet so won't let me take any yet
> View attachment 179859


Hahaha looks like me right now. Poor baby looks like hes sleep walking !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Regarding Pokemon Go 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...-wyoming-river-while-searching-for-a-pokestop 
@Linhdan Nguyen


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It sounds brilliantly clever.
> And seems to encourage exercise too which can't be a bad thing.


Yes. Unfortunately i havent hatched my eggs yet. The game uses this darn gps and the speed of your movement to determine whether or not you are walking or driving. So no cheating there


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Long day.
> i've gotta do two hours teaching from 4 to 6 and then, because i'll be so exhausted, I've got 2 days off.


2 days sound nice! Ill have tuesday off but ill have to drive a couple hours to get to the beach  
What are you teaching?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> of exploring?


Of actual work :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love Spain, i go four or five times a year, as you know.
> If you go to the South, Costa del Sol area for example,tell us and we may be able to meet up.




not sure where, though I'm really not too fussed, just as long as there is a pool and a bar . any recommendations? we could!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Regarding Pokemon Go
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...-wyoming-river-while-searching-for-a-pokestop
> @Linhdan Nguyen


I've seen this ! Crazy isnt it?! *shaking my head*


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Full English.
> Best food on Earth.
> Had one a couple of days back, but have now run out of back (bacon), so will have to wait til Spain again.




perfect reason to meet!! bacon and beer


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hahaha looks like me right now. Poor baby looks like hes sleep walking !




he's usually very photogenic , he's due a bath and a wee tidy up in his house then I'm sure he'll give us a


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Regarding Pokemon Go
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...-wyoming-river-while-searching-for-a-pokestop
> @Linhdan Nguyen




i see a law suit coming


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only 5 days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary!
> A day of satsumas, sausages on sticks and sulks (and sulcatas).
> And Shannon ?
> @stojanovski92113 are you still around at all ?
> Hope so, would love to see you on the 15th (or anytime) and catch up.




Hopefully said in your best Tom Cruise Irish accent


----------



## johnandjade

nearly time for London http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/showthread.php?t=102961


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> Fido says thank you granpa , you have to have a Bud for him


I am !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you, Gramps!
> Day off ?


Nope just got home to do it all again tonight ! God life is great !


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too!!!
> I really like Kirsty.
> @kirsty Johnston
> Please pop in for The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
> Hope you're well.


Can pop in on the 15th for my buddy's here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> 2 days sound nice! Ill have tuesday off but ill have to drive a couple hours to get to the beach
> What are you teaching?


I pretty much retired 11 years ago (aged 39) but before that I was a palaeontology lecturer amongst other things.
Now I teach a little of that but mainly English to the Moroccans, just a few hours a week. (2 this week) .
Just finished a grammar lesson. Question words and offers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not sure where, though I'm really not too fussed, just as long as there is a pool and a bar . any recommendations? we could!!


That'd be terrific.
Fly Easyjet to Malaga airport and then head for Malaga, Marbella or , my favourite Fuengirola to cover all your needs. I never pre-book, just find a suitable small hotel or guest house that meets the requirements and price bracket. All these places have great beaches and many bars, as well as English style pubs and take aways as well as Spanish stuff. So you can get your fry ups too! 
i can't eat cakes and croissant for breakfast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I've seen this ! Crazy isnt it?! *shaking my head*


Bonkers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perfect reason to meet!! bacon and beer


That would be so terrific!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hopefully said in your best Tom Cruise Irish accent


I trust that my Irish accent is a darned sight more convincing. 
Spent an evening in an English 'Irish bar' once pretending to be from Dublin. It was St. Patrick's Day and i had my beers bought for me all night til I got drunk enough that the accent started to waver considerably. So I escaped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope just got home to do it all again tonight ! God life is great !


Goodness! 
I forget how lucky I am.
Yep, life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Can pop in on the 15th for my buddy's here


Kiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look forward to it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Evening guys. I am feeling refreshed after a day out in the sun with my friend. We went penny boarding and then popped into her house. I also had a productive day, cleaning Spud and the gerbils out. Keeping myself busy. When I went into the pet shop, my heart melted when I saw 2 rats curled up next to each other. Very pretty markings.

Last week of school tomorrow!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I pretty much retired 11 years ago (aged 39) but before that I was a palaeontology lecturer amongst other things.
> Now I teach a little of that but mainly English to the Moroccans, just a few hours a week. (2 this week) .
> Just finished a grammar lesson. Question words and offers.


Ohh that sounds cool! I wanted to teach english in different countries when i was in high school for a little. Are the students older ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. I am feeling refreshed after a day out in the sun with my friend. We went penny boarding and then popped into her house. I also had a productive day, cleaning Spud and the gerbils out. Keeping myself busy. When I went into the pet shop, my heart melted when I saw 2 rats curled up next to each other. Very pretty markings.
> 
> Last week of school tomorrow!


Whats penny boarding ? 
But im glad youre out & about ! Are you excited for school to end ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Whats penny boarding ?
> But im glad youre out & about ! Are you excited for school to end ?


Penny boarding is basically skate boarding but on a penny board (a brand of plastic skateboard)

I can't wait for school to end! I've been counting it down since the day I started haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys. I am feeling refreshed after a day out in the sun with my friend. We went penny boarding and then popped into her house. I also had a productive day, cleaning Spud and the gerbils out. Keeping myself busy. When I went into the pet shop, my heart melted when I saw 2 rats curled up next to each other. Very pretty markings.
> 
> Last week of school tomorrow!


Good to have you back with us Spud's Mum. 
Chin up! 
It's amazing what the sunshine and a good friend can do.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Look forward to it!


How are Adam? I have missed you and wifey and tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohh that sounds cool! I wanted to teach english in different countries when i was in high school for a little. Are the students older ?


wifey teaches the young uns. 
I teach teenagers and upwards to businessmen.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> Penny boarding is basically skate boarding but on a penny board (a brand of plastic skateboard)
> View attachment 179913
> I can't wait for school to end! I've been counting it down since the day I started haha


Ohhh. I have no balance, even when i walk on flat ground with my bare feet. Lol and yeah i bet ! Usually during the summer im like "ugh cant wait to go to school!" & after the first day im like "ughh i wish school was over!"


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey teaches the young uns.
> I teach teenagers and upwards to businessmen.


Awwww , how kind of the wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> How are Adam? I have missed you and wifey and tidgy


We're all great thanks! 
What about yourself ?
I've been doing so much academic research and really made some progress. 
wifey's been brushing up on her sleeping and Tidgy's been an absolute superstar.


----------



## spud's_mum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohhh. I have no balance, even when i walk on flat ground with my bare feet. Lol and yeah i bet ! Usually during the summer im like "ugh cant wait to go to school!" & after the first day im like "ughh i wish school was over!"


I don't think the words "I can't wait to go pack to school" have ever come out of my mouth


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be so terrific!




we can make it happen!  i had a wee look earlier for places to scuba dive and costa del sol popped up? i'll be booking all enclusive as I means everyone and everything is taking care of


----------



## johnandjade

we have called in a ruby murry ( curry ) 


Fido has tomato


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't think the words "I can't wait to go pack to school" have ever come out of my mouth


lol understandable. I just get bored and feel like "what am i doing with my life?!" when all i do is play video games.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> lol understandable. I just get bored and feel like "what am i doing with my life?!" when all i do is play video games.


It'll all fall into place soon.
Everyone wonders when their life will find a direction when they are young.
It's usually not what you thought.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## spud's_mum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> lol understandable. I just get bored and feel like "what am i doing with my life?!" when all i do is play video games.


I remember last year, the day before school, I went to the beech with my best friend. It was an amazing day. At the end of the day, we paddled out to sea on a blow up crocodile. We got quite far out and then just floated around for a bit. I remembered looking at the beautiful sunset thinking "what am I doing with my life? I could be doing this every day but instead I sit in a tiny classroom doing things that I don't want to do for 7 hours a day". 

One day I want to move to the country side and live on a farm with friends. I'd have a big piece of land where id have all sorts of animals.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> I remember last year, the day before school, I went to the beech with my best friend. It was an amazing day. At the end of the day, we paddled out to sea on a blow up crocodile. We got quite far out and then just floated around for a bit. I remembered looking at the beautiful sunset thinking "what am I doing with my life? I could be doing this every day but instead I sit in a tiny classroom doing things that I don't want to do for 7 hours a day".
> 
> One day I want to move to the country side and live on a farm with friends. I'd have a big piece of land where id have all sorts of animals.


How far did you go? I get too paranoid of sharks so I dont think i would go too far on something small. 
& well unfortunately sitting in that tiny class is a dreadful step towards a career you'll love (hopefully).
I want to move somewhere country-ish too. my boyfriend and I always looks at houses when we drive around and he does the "this is a nice house, oh but theres no enough land for the babies" lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> It'll all fall into place soon.
> Everyone wonders when their life will find a direction when they are young.
> It's usually not what you thought.


yeah. I'm definitely at the stage where i'm sitting here trying to make sure my life stays on the "right" path. I'm only 21 but i swear I feel like im 25 or even 30. My boyfriend is 28 and it feels like hes 21 -_-


----------



## Kori5

I tell my boyfriend I'm tired of studying and that we should move to the coast full time. That way I could get some more animals . But you know you need to earn em coins . So we are staying in the big city.


----------



## spud's_mum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How far did you go? I get too paranoid of sharks so I dont think i would go too far on something small.
> & well unfortunately sitting in that tiny class is a dreadful step towards a career you'll love (hopefully).
> I want to move somewhere country-ish too. my boyfriend and I always looks at houses when we drive around and he does the "this is a nice house, oh but theres no enough land for the babies" lol


The tide was in so it took forever to get to a decent depth. I never go deeper than my chest. We looked around and all you could see was the sea and the beach in the distance. I just get scared of treading on something and also jellyfish.

I'm always searching for houses on the Internet and the first thing I look at is how many acres there is lol! It has to have at least 1, preferably more though


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all great thanks!
> What about yourself ?
> I've been doing so much academic research and really made some progress.
> wifey's been brushing up on her sleeping and Tidgy's been an absolute superstar.


That's great  I've been very busy since we last spoke! I'm now a married women and have been on honeymoon and now decorated 4 rooms in my new house! Room number 5 is underway


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kori5 said:


> I tell my boyfriend I'm tired of studying and that we should move to the coast full time. That way I could get some more animals . But you know you need to earn em coins . So we are staying in the big city.


coins to keep the tortoises fed and warm *sigh*


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

spudthetortoise said:


> The tide was in so it took forever to get to a decent depth. I never go deeper than my chest. We looked around and all you could see was the sea and the beach in the distance. I just get scared of treading on something and also jellyfish.
> 
> I'm always searching for houses on the Internet and the first thing I look at is how many acres there is lol! It has to have at least 1, preferably more though


ooohh, well thats nice. Yeah I hate stepping on something pointy in the sand. My bestfriend got stung by a jellyfish recently. it wasnt fun  The beach water near me (well 3 hrs away) is super unclear and I don't get in that, since i cant see whats in it. Did you hear about the sea turtles getting herpes?! i read a short article about it from National Geographic on my snapchat. Not sure if anyone here has posted it also. 
and me too ! there are a lot of house 2 towns away from me that have a sun room . I want one of those !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

@jaizei I like to vacuum ! that "vacuum the rug" is probably my favorite step!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's great  I've been very busy since we last spoke! I'm now a married women and have been on honeymoon and now decorated 4 rooms in my new house! Room number 5 is underway




weyyhey!!!! congratulations!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> weyyhey!!!! congratulations!!


Thanks John. How are you? Haven't spoke in a while


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> ooohh, well thats nice. Yeah I hate stepping on something pointy in the sand. My bestfriend got stung by a jellyfish recently. it wasnt fun  The beach water near me (well 3 hrs away) is super unclear and I don't get in that, since i cant see whats in it. Did you hear about the sea turtles getting herpes?! i read a short article about it from National Geographic on my snapchat. Not sure if anyone here has posted it also.
> and me too ! there are a lot of house 2 towns away from me that have a sun room . I want one of those !




yes i do believe they can have herpies


----------



## jaizei

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> @jaizei I like to vacuum ! that "vacuum the rug" is probably my favorite step!



If it wasn't for the cardio, I'd be a complete failure at being an adult


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I didn't see the "do as you like and not give a damn."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we can make it happen!  i had a wee look earlier for places to scuba dive and costa del sol popped up? i'll be booking all enclusive as I means everyone and everything is


Keep me informed though obviously your dates may not be suitable for me.
But there's a really good chance of this happening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have called in a ruby murry ( curry )
> 
> 
> Fido has tomato
> View attachment 179922
> View attachment 179923


Great photo.
Great birthday for a great tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It'll all fall into place soon.
> Everyone wonders when their life will find a direction when they are young.
> It's usually not what you thought.


What direction ?
Where am I ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I remember last year, the day before school, I went to the beech with my best friend. It was an amazing day. At the end of the day, we paddled out to sea on a blow up crocodile. We got quite far out and then just floated around for a bit. I remembered looking at the beautiful sunset thinking "what am I doing with my life? I could be doing this every day but instead I sit in a tiny classroom doing things that I don't want to do for 7 hours a day".
> 
> One day I want to move to the country side and live on a farm with friends. I'd have a big piece of land where id have all sorts of animals.


Nice dream.
One day.....................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's great  I've been very busy since we last spoke! I'm now a married women and have been on honeymoon and now decorated 4 rooms in my new house! Room number 5 is underway


CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I remember your smart chap from some of the quiz questions.
Where did you honeymoon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If it wasn't for the cardio, I'd be a complete failure at being an adult


wifey buys my ties.
Does that count for an adult point ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Cold Dark Roomiversary looms ever closer. 
A day for time travel, tripods and trendy tailoring. 
Talking of Taylors.
@mike taylor 
Please see if you can pop in to say hi on the 15th.
And for once i'll supply the air freshener.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right I'm off to bite a dog. 
See you all later.
Night night.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> yes i do believe they can have herpies


Yeah its weird ! Poor babies ! He article stared it was due to pollution


----------



## CathyNed

spudthetortoise said:


> I remember last year, the day before school, I went to the beech with my best friend. It was an amazing day. At the end of the day, we paddled out to sea on a blow up crocodile. We got quite far out and then just floated around for a bit. I remembered looking at the beautiful sunset thinking "what am I doing with my life? I could be doing this every day but instead I sit in a tiny classroom doing things that I don't want to do for 7 hours a day".
> 
> One day I want to move to the country side and live on a farm with friends. I'd have a big piece of land where id have all sorts of animals.



I live in Ireland....in the countyside...on a farm....with animals. Its very peacful!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Keep me informed though obviously your dates may not be suitable for me.
> But there's a really good chance of this happening.




awesome


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! its jades birthday today!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! its jades birthday today!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Ok so when I met my favourite YouTubers my friend and I bought them a load of gifts. Jc (my future husband ) had tweeted a while ago that he needed a diary so we got him one. He was really excited when I have it to him and one of the guys on tour posted a picture of him with one that looks like the one I gave him. It might not be but I really hope it is


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! its jades birthday today!!


Tell her I said happy birthday!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 179960




jade says thank you gramps


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Tell her I said happy birthday!




fankkoo spudsmum!


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam, i've had an idea... i can take the family on holiday AND , i can take a week to myself! going to ask about time off today, can totally do what you suggested and just hop a plane and find some where to stay when arrive. sound like a plan?


----------



## johnandjade

Shake down time at work, need to motivate staff and up the standard of work... Monday, lets do this!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! its jades birthday today!!


Happy Birthday Jade ! 
What an eventful week you have


----------



## johnandjade

bunch of flowers ordered for delivery to jades work


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy Birthday Jade !
> What an eventful week you have




thank you on jades behalf.


----------



## johnandjade

well i have asked if its possible for me to have a week off work, hopefully it will work out that i can meet mr adam, lord of the cold dark room


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! its jades birthday today!!


Good afternoon, John.
Please pass on my warm wishes to Jade on her birthday.
I hope she has a memorable and special day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Please pass on my warm wishes to Jade on her birthday.
> I hope she has a memorable and special day.




I shall do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok so when I met my favourite YouTubers my friend and I bought them a load of gifts. Jc (my future husband ) had tweeted a while ago that he needed a diary so we got him one. He was really excited when I have it to him and one of the guys on tour posted a picture of him with one that looks like the one I gave him. It might not be but I really hope it is
> View attachment 179963


I hope it's your diary. That would be great.
Someone needs to buy him a new pair of trousers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, i've had an idea... i can take the family on holiday AND , i can take a week to myself! going to ask about time off today, can totally do what you suggested and just hop a plane and find some where to stay when arrive. sound like a plan?


Sounds marvelous to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well i have asked if its possible for me to have a week off work, hopefully it will work out that i can meet mr adam, lord of the cold dark room


Surely, you get a holiday entitlement ?
And sorry about calling you Shirley.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only four days to the Cold Dark Roomiversary.
A day for undergrowth and underwear, Urdu and ululating and U-boats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@wellington 
Hi, Barb! Long time, no see. 
It would be super if you could pop in on The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
We'll give you ice cream! 
Please say you'll come!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to conquer Morocco.
See you later!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds marvelous to me.




I could even come to morroco!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I could even come to morroco!


It's a great place but seriously hot in the summer months, there are not really any nice pubs, just a few bars with limited opening hours and though there are many tremendous beaches, they're all a long way from me. (but I can travel of course). 
Travelling to Morocco will cost you more, but once here, most things are cheaper.
It's entirely up to you, both options would be great for me.


----------



## CathyNed

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only four days to the Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> A day for undergrowth and underwear, Urdu and ululating and U-boats.


Ukuleles any ukuleles?


----------



## spud's_mum

I wish i could upload videos from your camera roll.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a great place but seriously hot in the summer months, there are not really any nice pubs, just a few bars with limited opening hours and though there are many tremendous beaches, they're all a long way from me. (but I can travel of course).
> Travelling to Morocco will cost you more, but once here, most things are cheaper.
> It's entirely up to you, both options would be great for me.




my boss said I could probably get a week in August


----------



## johnandjade

well it's looking like my determination is paying off, the ball is in motion for me to progress to being number 3 in the company at work starting in a new placement tomorrow, this is yet another great chance to show what i can do! it's been an amazing few days


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I wish i could upload videos from your camera roll.




i do it via the YouTube app if it helps


----------



## johnandjade

music plays... 

'we're all going on a, cold dark holiday,

meeting friends we always wanted to!

fun and wibbles on a cold dark holiday, 

for a week and sooooooo ooon....

for bacon and a brew!


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Ok so when I met my favourite YouTubers my friend and I bought them a load of gifts. Jc (my future husband ) had tweeted a while ago that he needed a diary so we got him one. He was really excited when I have it to him and one of the guys on tour posted a picture of him with one that looks like the one I gave him. It might not be but I really hope it is
> View attachment 179963




Should've totally written things for him to find later in the mid- back sections.


----------



## jaizei

Could've tried to Tom Riddle him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CathyNed said:


> Ukuleles any ukuleles?


If you like !
If you pop in on the 15th i will supply ukuleles and some music.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my boss said I could probably get a week in August


Ideal.
Somewhere before the 20th would be best for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well it's looking like my determination is paying off, the ball is in motion for me to progress to being number 3 in the company at work starting in a new placement tomorrow, this is yet another great chance to show what i can do! it's been an amazing few days


Excellent !
I'm very pleased for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music plays...
> 
> 'we're all going on a, cold dark holiday,
> 
> meeting friends we always wanted to!
> 
> fun and wibbles on a cold dark holiday,
> 
> for a week and sooooooo ooon....
> 
> for bacon and a brew!


Wibble!
Hurrah!
(but I don't think it will be very cold and dark)
Probably nearly as hot as Fes in Southern Spain and only dark for a bit at night, mostly.
No decent bacon in Morocco.


----------



## spud's_mum

jaizei said:


> Should've totally written things for him to find later in the mid- back sections.


I wrote things on the first page and we also glued a blank map on the inside of the cover so that he can colour in all the places he has been. He loves travelling! At second look, the diary looks brown and the one we got him is black  oh well. 

their show was AMAZING! And I also pre ordered their book as soon as it was available. I don't like reading but I loved this one. I read it within 2 hours of getting it  I also listened to the audible. My parents have banned me from talking about him because I talk about him too much lol!


----------



## spud's_mum

They did loads of challenges on stage and on one of them there were loads of balloons, 3 filled with baby powder. They had to walk up and down until the music stops. Then, the balloon that they were under was popped and who ever got 2 out of 3 baby powder balloons looses. Jc lost but I got a cool pic of him 


And in another challenge, they got their friends to play and they spun a wheel and what ever it landed on, they had to do. Their friends Anderson and Harrison had mouse traps to the ear, Kian had to eat live meal worms and Jc had to take his trousers off 


It was the best night of my life. They were everything I hoped and more. They are so nice and funny. Jc gives the BEST hugs. I had so much I wanted to say to him but no words came out. I completely froze! All I could say was "I love you so much" haha.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ideal.
> Somewhere before the 20th would be best for me.




sounding like a winner!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent !
> I'm very pleased for you.




it's funny how a positive outlook can change things! the power of here!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!
> Hurrah!
> (but I don't think it will be very cold and dark)
> Probably nearly as hot as Fes in Southern Spain and only dark for a bit at night, mostly.
> No decent bacon in Morocco.




spain it is


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> They did loads of challenges on stage and on one of them there were loads of balloons, 3 filled with baby powder. They had to walk up and down until the music stops. Then, the balloon that they were under was popped and who ever got 2 out of 3 baby powder balloons looses. Jc lost but I got a cool pic of him
> View attachment 180000
> 
> And in another challenge, they got their friends to play and they spun a wheel and what ever it landed on, they had to do. Their friends Anderson and Harrison had mouse traps to the ear, Kian had to eat live meal worms and Jc had to take his trousers off
> View attachment 180001
> 
> It was the best night of my life. They were everything I hoped and more. They are so nice and funny. Jc gives the BEST hugs. I had so much I wanted to say to him but no words came out. I completely froze! All I could say was "I love you so much" haha.




glad you had an amazing time


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> glad you had an amazing time


Thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course they will, though torts don't usually get entry to the CDR.
> it's too Cold and Dark for them.
> But Mr Kahn will have a great time i'm sure.
> We'll set up a mini goal and use hedgehogs as footballs.


Good evening Adam, wifey, and Tidgy. 

Alright, will leave Oli  my tort at home where it's nice and warm, and I'll be at CDR with ....Mr Kahn. Agreed?

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from *BOTH* Olis!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course they will, though torts don't usually get entry to the CDR.
> it's too Cold and Dark for them.
> But Mr Kahn will have a great time i'm sure.
> We'll set up a mini goal and use hedgehogs as footballs.


And please do not forget the *GOAL*.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks


Good evening! How are you today?  Hope you are better.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening! How are you today?  Hope you are better.


I'm a lot better thanks 
How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm a lot better thanks
> How are you?


Glad to hear that! 

I am fine so long as it's nice and *HOT*, very *HOT* . I took Oli out for a nice "walk" in the sun today. Goodness...he was running around not roaming around.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That is true ! Next time, were just going to walk though.
> So there are stops and gyms (where you can take your Pokemon to battle) in random places throughout your area. Theres usually a stop in every neighborhood or shopping center or so.
> And there are pokemon everywhere. The stops give you pokeballs to catch the pokemon and they also give you things like eggs (that you can hatch after WALKING for 2-5 km), potions and revives to heal your pokemon after a battle, etc.
> they tried to make it like the actual show. So you have stops you can revive your animals with and get more supplies, and when youre walking out & about, there will be pokemon hanging around and you can capture them.
> The gym has a couple "gym leaders" instead of one, like the show usually has, and you can battle around 5 or so pokemon. Where as the tv show use to only let you battle 3.


Thanks but still!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> I am fine so long as it's nice and *HOT*, very *HOT* . I took Oli out for a nice "walk" in the sun today. Goodness...he was running around not roaming around.


It was pouring with rain when I came out of school... I mean POURING!
I was soaked! I had to wait around for my mum to pick me up and I forgot my umbrella and didn't have a coat (it was sunny this morning) 

My socks were soaked and I looked like I'd just come out of a swimming pool lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> skegness butlins  I'm actually thinking of spain!


The UK weather forecast is apparently good for the next couple of months ! Temps should be high 20s weekend! I'm dreading it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> do tell about the skydiving??


Rule 1 just because its diving don't wear speedos!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy birthday Jade and an early Happy birthday to you John I may not have time to pop in tomorrow as off to a school concert but hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Long day.
> i've gotta do two hours teaching from 4 to 6 and then, because i'll be so exhausted, I've got 2 days off.


2 hours on 2 days off - sounds a good system to me!!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Can pop in on the 15th for my buddy's here


Hi Kirsty long time no see - hope all's well !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not sure where, though I'm really not too fussed, just as long as there is a pool and a bar . any recommendations? we could!!


Lave it till Sept - no kids about and much cheaper!!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh my!

forgot the link! doh! 

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...g-class-london-products-pads-tools-class.html


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The UK weather forecast is apparently good for the next couple of months ! Temps should be high 20s weekend! I'm dreading it!




wanna come to spain???


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Rule 1 just because its diving don't wear speedos!




mankinni!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Penny boarding is basically skate boarding but on a penny board (a brand of plastic skateboard)
> View attachment 179913
> I can't wait for school to end! I've been counting it down since the day I started haha


Same here
Glad you're feeling better .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I wrote things on the first page and we also glued a blank map on the inside of the cover so that he can colour in all the places he has been. He loves travelling! At second look, the diary looks brown and the one we got him is black  oh well.
> View attachment 179999
> their show was AMAZING! And I also pre ordered their book as soon as it was available. I don't like reading but I loved this one. I read it within 2 hours of getting it  I also listened to the audible. My parents have banned me from talking about him because I talk about him too much lol!


Anything that gets you reading is good with me!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I don't think the words "I can't wait to go pack to school" have ever come out of my mouth


Nor mine!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lave it till Sept - no kids about and much cheaper!!!




new reg at work:/. = no chance


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> They did loads of challenges on stage and on one of them there were loads of balloons, 3 filled with baby powder. They had to walk up and down until the music stops. Then, the balloon that they were under was popped and who ever got 2 out of 3 baby powder balloons looses. Jc lost but I got a cool pic of him
> View attachment 180000
> 
> And in another challenge, they got their friends to play and they spun a wheel and what ever it landed on, they had to do. Their friends Anderson and Harrison had mouse traps to the ear, Kian had to eat live meal worms and Jc had to take his trousers off
> View attachment 180001
> 
> It was the best night of my life. They were everything I hoped and more. They are so nice and funny. Jc gives the BEST hugs. I had so much I wanted to say to him but no words came out. I completely froze! All I could say was "I love you so much" haha.


Glad you had fun.
But you are going to be SO embarrassed in 20 years time.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> It was pouring with rain when I came out of school... I mean POURING!
> I was soaked! I had to wait around for my mum to pick me up and I forgot my umbrella and didn't have a coat (it was sunny this morning)
> 
> My socks were soaked and I looked like I'd just come out of a swimming pool lol


So very sorry you got soaked in hat pouring rain-UGH!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> That's great  I've been very busy since we last spoke! I'm now a married women and have been on honeymoon and now decorated 4 rooms in my new house! Room number 5 is underway


Oh wow its been so long since we saw you I forgot you were getting married!
Hope you had a fantastic and memorable day!
All good wishes for the future to you both!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounding like a winner!!!


It does, doesn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's funny how a positive outlook can change things! the power of here!!


Indeed, tis true.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yes i do believe they can have herpies


I think I read that most species of torts can be carriers of herpes, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had fun.
> But you are going to be SO embarrassed in 20 years time.


No I won't  I'll be married to him 
I was wearing a t shirt that said "mentally dating Jc Caylen" on it when I met him lol!
Kian turned to my friend and said "we're better because we're actually dating" haha.

It's perfect because I love Jc and my best friend loves Kian. It was meant to be


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, wifey, and Tidgy.
> 
> Alright, will leave Oli  my tort at home where it's nice and warm, and I'll be at CDR with ....Mr Kahn. Agreed?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from *BOTH* Olis!


Evening, Gillian! Evening Oli! 
Agreed.
We're getting some German beer, so Oli Kahn should be fine.
@juli11 is bringing German beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> spain it is


Done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And please do not forget the *GOAL*.


Nope, i won't.


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> No I won't  I'll be married to him
> I was wearing a t shirt that said "mentally dating Jc Caylen" on it when I met him lol!
> Kian turned to my friend and said "we're better because we're actually dating" haha.
> 
> It's perfect because I love Jc and my best friend loves Kian. It was meant to be


This is the t shirt I was wearing;


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does, doesn't it ?




wahhh!!!!  if I can't get away in August it's probably going to be October/ November. but I'm 100% ready to to jump a flight to wherever suits as a happy middle ground


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i won't.


Thanks Adam. I knew you wouldn't. And so did OLI KAHN, and he thanks you for it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wanna come to spain???


I don't have a passport - mine expired 3 years ago and never bothered to replace it.
Apart from that don't like heat and no tort sitter.
I hope you have a great time though!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy birthday Jade and an early Happy birthday to you John I may not have time to pop in tomorrow as off to a school concert but hope you have a great day!




fankkoo miss lyn


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian! Evening Oli!
> Agreed.
> We're getting some German beer, so Oli Kahn should be fine.
> @juli11 is bringing German beer.


Hello Adam!  Oh, he'll love that, I am 100% sure. Just wait and see.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian! Evening Oli!
> Agreed.
> We're getting some German beer, so Oli Kahn should be fine.
> @juli11 is bringing German beer.


Hello Adam!  Oh, he'll love that, I am 100% sure. Just wait and see.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, tis true.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done!




where ever is the closest airport to you is fine by me


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all! You have all been very busy it took me ages to catch up.
Hope you are all well.
After everything else I have a rotten cold now - but I usually start the hols with some lurgy or other so shouldn't be surprised!
Just run down, very tired and the hols can't come quickly enough!!
Early night for me tonight!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It was pouring with rain when I came out of school... I mean POURING!
> I was soaked! I had to wait around for my mum to pick me up and I forgot my umbrella and didn't have a coat (it was sunny this morning)
> 
> My socks were soaked and I looked like I'd just come out of a swimming pool lol


Oh, how i miss the English weather.
NOT!


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends. my birthday tomorrow


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, how i miss the English weather.
> NOT!


I would've swam home but I forgot my goggles. Silly me. I will make sure I have them tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 2 hours on 2 days off - sounds a good system to me!!


Last week was 4 hours and 6 days off.
Works for me!


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh... And my mum surprised me with this 

I take it everywhere that I can. He even came to the country side a couple of weeks ago haha  I was going to take him to school but I can't let go. Get dirty


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> mankinni!!!


 Just imagining the shock of seeing you hurtling towards earth in one of those!
And if the wind catches in it.................


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Just imagining the shock of seeing you hurtling towards earth in one of those!
> And if the wind catches in it.................


I was innocently going through the posts. Why Lyn... Why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lave it till Sept - no kids about and much cheaper!!!


But not so hot for me! I might have more work.
No kids milling about in southern Spain to speak of. 
And often September is pricey as parents and grandparents escape after the kids go back.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends. my birthday tomorrow


Night night John hope you aren't too excited and manage to get some sleep!!
Have a lovely day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wanna come to spain???


Yeah, Lyn!
It'd be fantastic if you could come, too.
Or come to.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I was innocently going through the posts. Why Lyn... Why?


Yes sorry about that - hope you don't get nightmares!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mankinni!!!


No!
Or maybe both of us!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, Lyn!
> It'd be fantastic if you could come, too.
> Or come to.


.......reminds me of when my friend was in hospital and the nurse told us the doctor was coming around
- we didn't even know he was unconscious!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> new reg at work:/. = no chance


Good! 
August is much better for me, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think I read that most species of torts can be carriers of herpes, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


Tis correct.
But rare.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> Or maybe both of us!


Please no!!
That would be too much to bare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No I won't  I'll be married to him
> I was wearing a t shirt that said "mentally dating Jc Caylen" on it when I met him lol!
> Kian turned to my friend and said "we're better because we're actually dating" haha.
> 
> It's perfect because I love Jc and my best friend loves Kian. It was meant to be


Oh , gosh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> This is the t shirt I was wearing;
> View attachment 180008


Ha ha!
I might get one of those.
If I ever wear a T-shirt it would be funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wahhh!!!!  if I can't get away in August it's probably going to be October/ November. but I'm 100% ready to to jump a flight to wherever suits as a happy middle ground


August best, November good, October maybe a problem (deadlines).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. I knew you wouldn't. And so did OLI KAHN, and he thanks you for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't have a passport - mine expired 3 years ago and never bothered to replace it.
> Apart from that don't like heat and no tort sitter.
> I hope you have a great time though!


I know the ice sellers.
We could stick you in an icekini.
I know how to get a quick passport and you could smuggle Lola in a sock. 
Been done.
See you there!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know the ice sellers.
> We could stick you in an icekini.
> I know how to get a quick passport and you could smuggle Lola in a sock.
> Been done.
> See you there!


Would have to be a pretty big sock these days, but the rest sounds good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam!  Oh, he'll love that, I am 100% sure. Just wait and see.


It's going to be a great party!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> where ever is the closest airport to you is fine by me


ha!
There's an airport at Fes, but it'll cost you silly money to fly there
Casablanca is cheapest in Morocco, but Malaga is very cheap for Southern Spain
From there it is a very short trip to Malaga (naturally), Marbella, Fuengirola (my fave), Torremolinos (not so nice) etc
Anywhere Costa del Sol is served by Malaga airport and Easyjet and Ryanair are cheap from the UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all! You have all been very busy it took me ages to catch up.
> Hope you are all well.
> After everything else I have a rotten cold now - but I usually start the hols with some lurgy or other so shouldn't be surprised!
> Just run down, very tired and the hols can't come quickly enough!!
> Early night for me tonight!!


Oh, dear! 
Nearly hols! 
Get well soon
The Cold Dark Room is back in Business and Busyness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends. my birthday tomorrow


Nos da, John
Catch you tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me and my sniffles to hit the hay and hope it doesn't hit me back.
Enjoy the rest of your evening Adam (and anyone else in the Shadows - Hank, Bruce and Brian etc
See you soon.
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I would've swam home but I forgot my goggles. Silly me. I will make sure I have them tomorrow


And flippers
And wetsuit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just imagining the shock of seeing you hurtling towards earth in one of those!
> And if the wind catches in it.................


Wait for the photos of us swimming in the Med.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I was innocently going through the posts. Why Lyn... Why?


I think it would be beauty encapsulated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......reminds me of when my friend was in hospital and the nurse told us the doctor was coming around
> - we didn't even know he was unconscious!!


Did you ward him off ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Please no!!
> That would be too much to bare!


Naturistically.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would have to be a pretty big sock these days, but the rest sounds good.


Bra?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me and my sniffles to hit the hay and hope it doesn't hit me back.
> Enjoy the rest of your evening Adam (and anyone else in the Shadows - Hank, Bruce and Brian etc
> See you soon.
> Nos da!


They will be here for the Roomiversay too!
Night, Lyn, sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Cold Dark Roomiversary is coming...............................
Time for victory, vice and Viagra. 
Well probably not.
Vol au vonts, vinegar and vampire games ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And @Anyfoot 
Hi, Craig, I know you only popped in once but It'd be good if you could make it for The Cold Dark Roomiversary on the 15th.
You'd be most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to trim my nasal hairs.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## CathyNed

Lyn W said:


> The UK weather forecast is apparently good for the next couple of months ! Temps should be high 20s weekend! I'm dreading it!


Hope we can get some of that overe here. It hasnt been great!


----------



## CathyNed

Lyn W said:


> 9 WEEKS and only returning 3 days before us!!!!? We only have 6 ! Do you not have half terms over there? We have 3 terms with half term in each so I expect it balances out.
> Sounds like you are having a good time in London!


We get a week off in October, two weeks in December, a week in Feb, two weeks for Easter and then 9 weeks Summer. It sounds like a lot but i aways feel like I need it.


----------



## CathyNed

Howd the trimming go Tidgy's Dad. Everyone nose you needed it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha!
> There's an airport at Fes, but it'll cost you silly money to fly there
> Casablanca is cheapest in Morocco, but Malaga is very cheap for Southern Spain
> From there it is a very short trip to Malaga (naturally), Marbella, Fuengirola (my fave), Torremolinos (not so nice) etc
> Anywhere Costa del Sol is served by Malaga airport and Easyjet and Ryanair are cheap from the UK




malaga the logical choice then?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! got a taxi to work and the driver remembered me from my first job, 15yrs back!?! 

in mc'ds for breakfast before heading out to do what i do best  , I travel light


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CathyNed said:


> Howd the trimming go Tidgy's Dad. Everyone nose you needed it!


I think the bleeding has stopped. 
I'd better have a drink.
Nosetrovia as they nearly say In Russia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> malaga the logical choice then?


Yes, to fly to at any rate.
But any of the Costa del Sol resorts are reachable by train or coach from the airport and won't take more than an hours travelling. 
As I say, I love Fuengirola, but Malaga and Marbella are great, too, but all of the places are easily reached in day trips from any of the others, transport is quick, efficient and not too expensive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! got a taxi to work and the driver remembered me from my first job, 15yrs back!?!
> 
> in mc'ds for breakfast before heading out to do what i do best  , I travel light
> View attachment 180051


Morning, John.
You gonna bring that lot to Spain with you ?
Busman's Holiday ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only three days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
A day of wonder and wander, wigwams and weddings.
And Welsh. 
@Lyn W 
A formal invite to attend, I know you're busy that day and that you do have a social life, but please pop in whenever you can.
The Cold Dark Room loves you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righto, I'm off to teach my camel skateboarding.
See you later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I took off of work yesterday but got done very little of what I had planned to do.
That heart surgeon consultation is tomorrow. So I should know more about that afterwards.
I should be back for the roomaversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I took off of work yesterday but got done very little of what I had planned to do.
> That heart surgeon consultation is tomorrow. So I should know more about that afterwards.
> I should be back for the roomaversary.


Morning, Ed.
Good luck with that tomorrow.
Some things are more important even than the Roomiversary 
Oh, actually, no they're not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! got a taxi to work and the driver remembered me from my first job, 15yrs back!?!
> 
> in mc'ds for breakfast before heading out to do what i do best  , I travel light
> View attachment 180051


And a very, very, very happy birthday to you, John, hope it's a memorable one (in a good way).
i'll but you a birthday beer in Spain!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Birthday, John.
Why no birthday banner?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, to fly to at any rate.
> But any of the Costa del Sol resorts are reachable by train or coach from the airport and won't take more than an hours travelling.
> As I say, I love Fuengirola, but Malaga and Marbella are great, too, but all of the places are easily reached in day trips from any of the others, transport is quick, efficient and not too expensive.




I could fly there, meet you? then you can pick a destination?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> You gonna bring that lot to Spain with you ?
> Busman's Holiday ?




just a see you jimmy hat


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I took off of work yesterday but got done very little of what I had planned to do.
> That heart surgeon consultation is tomorrow. So I should know more about that afterwards.
> I should be back for the roomaversary.



let us know how it goes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I could fly there, meet you? then you can pick a destination?


Yep, if the dates are right I could meet you at the airport if you like.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday, John.
> Why no birthday banner?




jade put some up at home


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, if the dates are right I could meet you at the airport if you like.




that would be amazing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that would be amazing


Yup!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!




god help the locals


----------



## Momof4

Happy Birthday John!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> god help the locals


Some of the expats are pretty naughty anyway.
Quite a few Scots about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday John!!!
> View attachment 180070


But it's empty!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday John!!!
> View attachment 180070




wayhey!!!! thank you mom


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's empty!





burp!


----------



## johnandjade

well new placement is ok, though rather pushed for space. there valeter is off tomorrow so i'll be dealing with sales as well and have a chance rock


----------



## johnandjade

called my mum, told a few porkie pies (lies) ... said I could only get a long weekend off work, so to let me know when the are free and i'll take us all away up noth for a weekend as long as they don't mind driving.


.. will be booking honeymoon suite for a week at loch lomand for them


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I took off of work yesterday but got done very little of what I had planned to do.
> That heart surgeon consultation is tomorrow. So I should know more about that afterwards.
> I should be back for the roomaversary.


Good luck Ed, hope all goes well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good luck Ed, hope all goes well.


Me too.
It'll be great to get this over with!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> called my mum, told a few porkie pies (lies) ... said I could only get a long weekend off work, so to let me know when the are free and i'll take us all away up noth for a weekend as long as they don't mind driving.
> 
> 
> .. will be booking honeymoon suite for a week at loch lomand for them


How lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good luck Ed, hope all goes well.


Evening, Gillian.
Evening, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too.
> It'll be great to get this over with!


I'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not long now to the Cold Dark Roomiversary.
Time for x-rays, xylophones and the X-factor.
And people I don't know so well, the x effect
@Amron
seen you about a bit on here, please pop in for the Roomiversary on the 15th.
It'd be great if you could make it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to boil my saliva.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Evening, Oli.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all and welcome to another 24hrs on the 3rd rock from the sun. just over a week till i fly down to London!! hopefully only a few more weeks till i fly to spain!!  

fingers crossed mr ed's pre op goes well and he gets a green light


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are well.


Good morning, Gillian, good morning, Oli
wifey is sleeping but well, Tidgy is having breakfast and is great, I'm happy and slightly hung over, but good otherwise.
Hope the day finds you both happy and fit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all and welcome to another 24hrs on the 3rd rock from the sun. just over a week till i fly down to London!! hopefully only a few more weeks till i fly to spain!!
> 
> fingers crossed mr ed's pre op goes well and he gets a green light


Good morning John.
48 hour days in The Cold Dark Room.
Well wishes beaming out to Ed.
,@ZEROPILOT we are with you in spirit today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Th Cold Dark Roomiversary is the day after tomorrow.
A day of yoghurt and yodelling, yams and yaks.
And maybe @Yellow Turtle01 ?
Hope you are well Delaney, long time no see! 
We'll think about you if you don't make it to the party.
Tell us you're ok when you can!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to shampoo the donkeys, see you all later!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian, good morning, Oli
> wifey is sleeping but well, Tidgy is having breakfast and is great, I'm happy and slightly hung over, but good otherwise.
> Hope the day finds you both happy and fit.


Good afternoon Adam,Wifey and Tidgy. 

So far so good, though I'm rather bored and I've a strong feeling that even Oli is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam,Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So far so good, though I'm rather bored and I've a strong feeling that even Oli is.


I'm busy doing some research.
Off outside with Tidgy in a bit. 
wifey's just emerged and says 'Hi, Gillian!'.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm busy doing some research.
> Off outside with Tidgy in a bit.
> wifey's just emerged and says 'Hi, Gillian!'.


Hi Wifey! Hope you had a good sleep.

Adam what do you think of Europe's new champs......Portugal? I did not expect it did you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Wifey! Hope you had a good sleep.
> 
> Adam what do you think of Europe's new champs......Portugal? I did not expect it did you?


Often surprise winners in the Euros (Greece,Denmark, Yugoslavia), never in the World Cup.
But I was surprised. Portugal only finished 3rd in their group with three draws, then drew twice in the knockout winning once in extra time and once on penalties. Only won one game in 90 minutes (Wales) and when Ronaldo went off injured I thought they'd had it for sure. But they proved they are not a one man team. France only win tournaments in France, so they'll be gutted.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Often surprise winners in the Euros (Greece,Denmark, Yugoslavia), never in the World Cup.
> But I was surprised. Portugal only finished 3rd in their group with three draws, then drew twice in the knockout winning once in extra time and once on penalties. Only won one game in 90 minutes (Wales) and when Ronaldo went off injured I thought they'd had it for sure. But they proved they are not a one man team. France only win tournaments in France, so they'll be gutted.


Was so happy to see France get defeated at home after they beat....GERMANY 2-0.


----------



## Gillian M

Let's go into CDR .


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian! Evening Oli!
> Agreed.
> We're getting some German beer, so Oli Kahn should be fine.
> @juli11 is bringing German beer.






I'm still in holland only Netherland beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Was so happy to see France get defeated at home after they beat....GERMANY 2-0.


Germany had an off day and a dodgy referee, I'm afraid.
But the ref in the final was British!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's go into CDR .


Ha de ha! 
Tidgy does this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> View attachment 180116
> 
> 
> I'm still in holland only Netherland beer


Well at least it looks quite sunny for you! 
They do some German beers in Holland?
They used to.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well at least it looks quite sunny for you!
> They do some German beers in Holland?
> They used to.



Yes they have but to expensive... 
I pay 0,56 cent in Germany for 0,5l and here I pay for the same beer 1,10 euro  so I drink holland beer...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all ! Went to the beach yesterday & it was perfect weather. 82F sunny with a nice breeze. Me and boyfriend had a very nice time. We played Pokemon Go throughout the say also. Anniversary well spent


We also have pretty bad sunburn. Aloe gel is out best friend for the next couple of days .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Yes they have but to expensive...
> I pay 0,56 cent in Germany for 0,5l and here I pay for the same beer 1,10 euro  so I drink holland beer...


Fair enough.
And it's pretty good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just left the surgeons office.
I'm going in on the 28th for the procedure.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all ! Went to the beach yesterday & it was perfect weather. 82F sunny with a nice breeze. Me and boyfriend had a very nice time. We played Pokemon Go throughout the say also. Anniversary well spent
> View attachment 180117
> 
> We also have pretty bad sunburn. Aloe gel is out best friend for the next couple of days .


Lucky you! Glad to hear you had a nice time. 

Only if the sea was nearer to Amman. It's 400km away.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Germany had an off day and a dodgy referee, I'm afraid.
> But the ref in the final was British!


Referees can play a nasty role in football matches, I'm afraid.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just left the surgeons office.
> I'm going in on the 28th for the procedure.


How are you today Ed? Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> Tidgy does this.


In that case let's get her to teach Oli to use the computer/laptop. He is her.....boyfriend after all.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just left the surgeons office.
> I'm going in on the 28th for the procedure.




happy days


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at CDR. Hungry? How about a cute little tort for breakfast/lunch/supper, depending on where you are. They look yummy.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> beer time


Or Bud Time ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all ! Went to the beach yesterday & it was perfect weather. 82F sunny with a nice breeze. Me and boyfriend had a very nice time. We played Pokemon Go throughout the say also. Anniversary well spent
> View attachment 180117
> 
> We also have pretty bad sunburn. Aloe gel is out best friend for the next couple of days .


Ouch! 
Still, glad you had a good time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just left the surgeons office.
> I'm going in on the 28th for the procedure.


Well, at least you know now.
Can plan around it, better that way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Referees can play a nasty role in football matches, I'm afraid.


Once played a game without a ref.
Bloodbath, probably a necessary evil, and most of them are very good, considering what a hard job they have for little reward.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case let's get her to teach Oli to use the computer/laptop. He is her.....boyfriend after all.


She's not very good.
"Tidgy!!!!! Come here and do some typing!"
jfzihfzehfiyfgufeueufvfgeuyegyey
See?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm on the vino.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR. Hungry? How about a cute little tort for breakfast/lunch/supper, depending on where you are. They look yummy.


I never eat tortoises before supper time.
i'm sure Tidgy would though, given half a chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Or Bud Time ?


Afternoon, Grandpa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
@Oli 
oh, that last one doesn't work.
Here is Tidgy's love letter to her boyfriend, Oli . (the tort not the goalkeeping legend). 
aeiyrbchfbiauuybcyrotpappbbb byuhhLRZPHqggsgvwnkfh
dnjhhfb
fjgeyfgbcvvcvvvcdj.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to pickle my liver.
See you later, people.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never eat tortoises before supper time.
> i'm sure Tidgy would though, given half a chance.


Try them, Adam. I would.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's not very good.
> "Tidgy!!!!! Come here and do some typing!"
> jfzihfzehfiyfgufeueufvfgeuyegyey
> See?


Oh goodness! Oli could type better than that, watch:

Dearest Tidgy, 
I love you, I miss you, and hope to see you *SOON*!

Love and kisses, Oli!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Once played a game without a ref.
> Bloodbath, probably a necessary evil, and most of them are very good, considering what a hard job they have for little reward.


Wow! Cannot imagine a football match without a referee, no matter how "nasty," biased he could be.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Cannot imagine a football match without a referee, no matter how "nasty," biased he could be.


I can Evan if the other team is the referee . Ask my wife her side always gets the extra point !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I can Evan if the other team is the referee . Ask my wife her side always gets the extra point !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180128


No my wife where's that shirt : she thinks she is the boss . And I let her think that !


----------



## Gillian M

"ow I'm no biologist, but it seems to make a lot of sense that slow lives, as well as being enjoyable, are long lives. One only has to think of the example of the * tortoise *for proof of this theory from the animal world." 

Tom Hodgkin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh goodness! Oli could type better than that, watch:
> 
> Dearest Tidgy,
> I love you, I miss you, and hope to see you *SOON*!
> 
> Love and kisses, Oli!


Ok , Tidgy, see how clever Oli is ?
Have another go :
hchfgyeyeygfytye
pdjdhuzeyyuabagfgashdctyrbv v!!'è"àé"_r_'è(ty-én an,ggh.
Hmmmmmmmm.
Maybe she needs an Arabic keyboard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Cannot imagine a football match without a referee, no matter how "nasty," biased he could be.


Sunday league match, the ref never showed, no replacement available, result wasn't permitted to stand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No my wife where's that shirt : she thinks she is the boss . And I let her think that !


I'm the boss in this household.
And wifey lets me think that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> "ow I'm no biologist, but it seems to make a lot of sense that slow lives, as well as being enjoyable, are long lives. One only has to think of the example of the * tortoise *for proof of this theory from the animal world."
> 
> Tom Hodgkin


And the snail ?


----------



## Momof4

@ZEROPILOT

You're gonna feel like a new man after your surgery!! 
Are you nervous? What are they doing exactly?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> 
> You're gonna feel like a new man after your surgery!!
> Are you nervous? What are they doing exactly?


Something called an Ablation. To correct a misfiring pulse rate that has plagued me for decades but has only recently gotten out of control.
Apparently most people get this done when they are younger, but I've had a long history of misdiagnosed symptoms.
Thanks.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you! Glad to hear you had a nice time.
> 
> Only if the sea was nearer to Amman. It's 400km away.


Thats far ! Im not sure how many miles that is but the beach is 3 hours away from me :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Less than 24 hours til The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
Time for ziggurats and zebras, zucchini and Zanzibar.
And @ZEROPILOT
Hope you will be able to pop on in, my friend.
can't have a Cold Dark Room party without you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's now Thursday here.
So a big shout out and a very happy birthday to Ewa.
@Pearly 
Have a super, smashing and memorable day, my friend.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

View attachment 180162

Happy B- day @ Pearly


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 180162
> 
> Happy B- day @ Pearly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to measure my noodles.
See you all tomorrow! 
night night.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you lovley people.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning you lovley people.


Thank you John !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Birthday Ewa!!!
And good morning to the rest of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning you lovley people.


And a jolly good morning to you, too, John.
Thou art lovely,thyself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you John !


Morning, Grandpa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday Ewa!!!
> And good morning to the rest of you.


Good morning, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Roommates. 
Only 13 hours to The Cold Dark Roomiversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis
Don't know if you're going to be on before I see you, but pop in to The Cold Dark Room if you can.
It's the Roomiversary tomorrow.
Hi, Zacariah, how long since you last lurked about ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And yet again, over 400 posts on this one thread! Sorry folks, I won't be back reading, so I'll be missing all of that. Adam, it's nice to, "see" you posting. Hope all is well with you and your wife and tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yet again, over 400 posts on this one thread! Sorry folks, I won't be back reading, so I'll be missing all of that. Adam, it's nice to, "see" you posting. Hope all is well with you and your wife and tortoise.


Ta, Ken.
Nice to see you fully back on form, too.
Please try to pop in briefly (or longly) tomorrow for The Cold Roomiversary. 
wifey's fine and actually up before midday today which is nice. She's on a new diet which is interesting and keeps her happy. 
Tidgy's absolutely wonderful, though suffering a bit in the heat, lots of cool soaks and showers. It's her calendar page next month, the little superstar. 
Great to 'see' you, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yet again, over 400 posts on this one thread! Sorry folks, I won't be back reading, so I'll be missing all of that. Adam, it's nice to, "see" you posting. Hope all is well with you and your wife and tortoise.


Oh, and I'm good too, constructing a new classification of gram positive bacteria at the moment, will probably wipe out Fes if some of this lot escape.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats far ! Im not sure how many miles that is but the beach is 3 hours away from me :/


Hi. Just checked, 400km is about 290 miles, which for such a small country is a real lot.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Just checked, 400km is about 290 miles, which for such a small country is a real lot.


Thats alot actually because its about 170 miles to the beach i went to.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats alot actually because its about 170 miles to the beach i went to.


Oh you bet it is. Moreover, it is an extremely *BORING* ride by bus. You see literally nothing and nobody on the way, with the exception of vehicles! A *DESERT* in the real sense of the word.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok , Tidgy, see how clever Oli is ?
> Have another go :
> hchfgyeyeygfytye
> pdjdhuzeyyuabagfgashdctyrbv v!!'è"àé"_r_'è(ty-én an,ggh.
> Hmmmmmmmm.
> Maybe she needs an Arabic keyboard.


Fair enough. I'll ask Oli to wait till she gets that.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear @Pearly ,






Lots of love,
Gillian, Oli (my tort), and Oli Kahn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough. I'll ask Oli to wait till she gets that.


To be honest, i'm not sure it will make a great deal of difference.
I have to face up to the fact that I have an illiterate tortoise.
Still she's still a child, time yet to teach her.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be honest, i'm not sure it will make a great deal of difference.
> I have to face up to the fact that I have an illiterate tortoise.
> Still she's still a child, time yet to teach her.


I'll make Oli break up with her.  He doesn't want an illiterate girlfriend, now that he reads, writes, uses my laptop, types, and the rest!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh you bet it is. Moreover, it is an extremely *BORING* ride by bus. You see literally nothing and nobody on the way, with the exception of vehicles! A *DESERT* in the real sense of the word.


Awwww :/ come to Maryland, we have a HUGE bridge we cross over to get to the beach. And there are always some type of stores on the side, and a lot of farms


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Awwww :/ come to Maryland, we have a HUGE bridge we cross over to get to the beach. And there are always some type of stores on the side, and a lot of farms


Lucky you!  Oh I wish I could.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll make Oli break up with her.  He doesn't want an illiterate girlfriend, now that he reads, writes, uses my laptop, types, and the rest!


Tidgy plays the guitar and chess and is very good at throwing fossils about. 
She also is training to be a blacksmith.
Does that help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Awwww :/ come to Maryland, we have a HUGE bridge we cross over to get to the beach. And there are always some type of stores on the side, and a lot of farms


Sounds nice.
Hi there, Linhdan!


----------



## Gillian M

Happy Anniversary Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy plays the guitar and chess and is very good at throwing fossils about.
> She also is training to be a blacksmith.
> Does that help?


Wow! That sounds great!  But.....suppose she and Oli get married one day how would she sign any contract? What would she do if they were to go out for a walk, and *NOT* be able to read the name of a shop, a store, a sign in the streets? What would she do whilst Oli is sitting down doing some research on the net about human beings; not torts?!


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam, i may be getting time off during the last week of July, i may only have a couple days but i'm still planning on getting away


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds nice.
> Hi there, Linhdan!


Hello ! Just got back from taking my boyfriend to an interview


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello ! Just got back from taking my boyfriend to an interview




oohh!! hope he gets the job


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello ! Just got back from taking my boyfriend to an interview


Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy Anniversary Cold Dark Room!


Not yet, Gillian!!!!
Tomorrow please.
You must come!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That sounds great!  But.....suppose she and Oli get married one day how would she sign any contract? What would she do if they were to go out for a walk, and *NOT* be able to read the name of a shop, a store, a sign in the streets? What would she do whilst Oli is sitting down doing some research on the net about human beings; not torts?!


She'd eat something and stretch most beautifully, I expect. 
She is a calendar girl, after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, i may be getting time off during the last week of July, i may only have a couple days but i'm still planning on getting away


John, that's not as good as August for me, but i should be able to swing it. 
Please tell as soon as you know dates so I can make arrangements for travel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, i may be getting time off during the last week of July, i may only have a couple days but i'm still planning on getting away


wifey says it's permissible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello ! Just got back from taking my boyfriend to an interview


Good luck to him with that!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says it's permissible!




wayhey!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She'd eat something and stretch most beautifully, I expect.
> She is a calendar girl, after all.


In that case, ok. I'll be getting ready to become that......*WICKED* MOTHER-IN-LAW, unless she obeys me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, Gillian!!!!
> Tomorrow please.
> You must come!


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

I'll be there with Oli Kahn  so please do not forget the goal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case, ok. I'll be getting ready to become that......*WICKED* MOTHER-IN-LAW, unless she obeys me.


I doubt you're particularly wicked, Gillian.
Tidgy wouldn't buy it and you'd love one another.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> I'll be there with Oli Kahn  so please do not forget the goal.


Goal set up hedgehogs for lines men; armadillos for balls, one legged pirate as referee.
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Lyn W

CathyNed said:


> We get a week off in October, two weeks in December, a week in Feb, two weeks for Easter and then 9 weeks Summer. It sounds like a lot but i aways feel like I need it.


So apart from the half term we have in May which accounts for one of your extra weeks you have the same - but still manage 2 more in the summer! I feel very hard done by!! Any jobs going in Ireland?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bra?


Would need to be a pretty big bra too!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only three days to The Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> A day of wonder and wander, wigwams and weddings.
> And Welsh.
> @Lyn W
> A formal invite to attend, I know you're busy that day and that you do have a social life, but please pop in whenever you can.
> The Cold Dark Room loves you!


It has been a busy week socially - with school concerts and meals with colleagues but thank you very much and I love the CDR and all its visitors! I will be here later in evening as another farewell do tomorrow night but that's an early start so shouldn't go on too long - unless we are going clubbing later!!! (wishful thinking!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would need to be a pretty big bra too!!


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righto, I'm off to teach my camel skateboarding.
> See you later!


Watch out for the speed humps!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I took off of work yesterday but got done very little of what I had planned to do.
> That heart surgeon consultation is tomorrow. So I should know more about that afterwards.
> I should be back for the roomaversary.


Hope that all went OK Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It has been a busy week socially - with school concerts and meals with colleagues but thank you very much and I love the CDR and all its visitors! I will be here later in evening as another farewell do tomorrow night but that's an early start so shouldn't go on too long - unless we are going clubbing later!!! (wishful thinking!)


Please post as often as possible; am , before you leave, after you get back, i'm desperate for a good day.
Cos i'm a very sad individual 
But enjoy your day.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> called my mum, told a few porkie pies (lies) ... said I could only get a long weekend off work, so to let me know when the are free and i'll take us all away up noth for a weekend as long as they don't mind driving.
> 
> 
> .. will be booking honeymoon suite for a week at loch lomand for them


What a lovely gesture!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Watch out for the speed humps!


A guy was desperately crawling though the desert, no water for days, when an Arab comes along on a camel.
"Water, water for God's sake give me water!"
"No water, I sell ties!"
"But i'm dying!"
"You must buy one of my lovely ties!"
And off he goes.
The same thing happens four times and then finally the chap, as he is near to death reaches a hotel.
He weakly crawls up the steps to the entrance and sees the doorman standing there.
"Water, water, for God's sake give me water!"
"Sorry, sir, you can't come i here without a tie."


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all ! Went to the beach yesterday & it was perfect weather. 82F sunny with a nice breeze. Me and boyfriend had a very nice time. We played Pokemon Go throughout the say also. Anniversary well spent
> View attachment 180117
> 
> We also have pretty bad sunburn. Aloe gel is out best friend for the next couple of days .


Sounds like you had a good day (apart from overdoing the sun) We had a bird under our table in the staff room today! Someone zapped him! Seems Pokémon Go is big in the UK as well.


----------



## Lyn W

It's 00.02 here so may I be one of the first to wish the CDR a Very Happy First Anniversary!!

I've put some banners and balloons up and took this photo - can you see them!!??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_IT Is The COLD DARK ROOMIVERSARY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
points to follow!
And lots of minus points. 
The last hurrah, people! _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's 00.02 here so may I be one of the first to wish the CDR a Very Happy First Anniversary!!
> View attachment 180254
> I've put some banners and balloons up and took this photo - can you see them!!??


You beat me to it! 
- 1
You beat me to it.
+ 2
Can"t see the picture. - 1
You get the idea.


----------



## Lyn W

That is the picture! 
It's dark in here and my Box Brownie doesn't have a flash in it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, people, it's two weeks until the Cold Dark Roomiversary.
> A day of jelly and Ice cream.
> A day of awesomeness , Adam and Abdulla
> @AbdullaAli
> Please try to pop into The ark Room on the 15th.
> It's going to be fun.


Jelly!
Or for some, jello! 



Keeping it fresh.
Help yourselves.
(no tortoises were harmed in the making of this tasty snack).


----------



## Lyn W

Just used my torch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That is the picture!
> It's dark in here and my Box Brownie doesn't have a flash in it!


Oh, ok, plus 1


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something called an Ablation. To correct a misfiring pulse rate that has plagued me for decades but has only recently gotten out of control.
> Apparently most people get this done when they are younger, but I've had a long history of misdiagnosed symptoms.
> Thanks.


Hopefully that will sort you out Ed and put you back in good health.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 180260
> Just used my torch!


Better.
+ 2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And ice cream!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Awesomeness! 
@mike taylor 
Where areyou Awesome Mike?
- 1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Adam! 
Cool name.
i'm here.
+ 1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abdulla.
@AbdullaAli 
Really hope your life is good right now.
But still minus 1 for not attending!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am officially extending The Cold Dark Room days to 48 hours.
> This should give us all much more time.
> Normal days are too short.


Remember, a Cold Dark Room day is 48 hours!
So, no excuses to post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Twiglets!


Yum! Yummy; yummy!
Please try them.
You'll be surprised.
(one way or another).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crisps!





Yummy!
help yourselves!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Moozillion 
You haven't arrived yet .
- 1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Yeah, I'm better lurking about


But not today ?
- 1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the great and wonderful Gramps has arrived! 
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Thanks, friend.
It's the Roomiversary!


----------



## Lyn W

Right I have to go and get some rest before a busy tomorrow - save me an armadillo and I'll be in asap!
Have a lovely day -

It's the CDR's anniverserry
So eat, drink and be very merry!
A toast to friends all around the world,
to armadillos and hedgehogs curled,
to the jellyfish of the Frisbee game
(there are too many here to name),
to the drunken pirate with his peg leg
and not forgetting the snow leo-ped
And to Adam who first invited us here
to pun and play and enjoy a beer -
or wine or tea and a custard cream;
Everyone's welcome in the CDR team!
Especially if you bring some cheese
with a few crackers if you please.
So a happy day to all who pop in
- the party goes on and won't be stoppin'

See you later folks
Night Night!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brilliant! 


A particular cut of diamond.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I have to go and get some rest before a busy tomorrow - save me an armadillo and I'll be in asap!
> Have a lovely day -
> 
> It's the CDR's anniverserry
> So eat, drink and be very merry!
> A toast to friends all around the world,
> to armadillos and hedgehogs curled,
> to the jellyfish of the Frisbee game
> (there are too many here to name),
> to the drunken pirate with his peg leg
> and not forgetting the snow leo-ped
> And to Adam who first invited us here
> to pun and play and enjoy a beer -
> or wine or tea and a custard cream;
> Everyone's welcome in the CDR team!
> Especially if you bring some cheese
> with a few crackers if you please.
> So a happy day to all who pop in
> - the party goes on and won't be stoppin'
> 
> See you later folks
> Night Night!!



Absolutely brilliant !!!!
(see above).
Nos da; Lyn!
Good sleep, good day,see you in The Cold Dark Room sometime later.
+10!
Anyone else?


----------



## Lyn W

My nephew and his new wife had this 'cheese cake' at their wedding so thought I'd have one made just like it for the CDR party - enjoy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi De Hi, Campers.
> Don't forget the 15th is Cold Dark Roomiversary so please pop in for chilliness and cod.
> It'll be cool and Chrissy.
> Where is @Prairie Mom these days.
> The lovely lady still about ?


Camping!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely brilliant !!!!
> (see above).
> Nos da; Lyn!
> Good sleep, good day,see you in The Cold Dark Room sometime later.
> +10!
> Anyone else?


I expect more will pop in when they catch up with us time wise.
Nos da Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 180268
> My nephew and his new wife had this 'cheese cake' at their wedding so thought I'd have one made just like it for the CDR party - enjoy!!!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I expect more will pop in when they catch up with us time wise.
> Nos da Adam!



Gramps has peeked.
Otherwise, no show.Bur it's early doors!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chilliness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi De Hi, Campers.
> Don't forget the 15th is Cold Dark Roomiversary so please pop in for chilliness and cod.
> It'll be cool and Chrissy.
> Where is @Prairie Mom these days.
> The lovely lady still about ?


It's CDR cod day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi De Hi, Campers.
> Don't forget the 15th is Cold Dark Roomiversary so please pop in for chilliness and cod.
> It'll be cool and Chrissy.
> Where is @Prairie Mom these days.
> The lovely lady still about ?


@Prairie Mom !
Hi, Chrissy!
You've not come to the party, yet. 
- 1
i'm such a sad chap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to pickle a herring or two.
> See you later, Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And maybe you could pop in briefly in the morning ?
> Just to say hi and have some cake before work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> smoke me a kipper skipper!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

me and wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How about a haddock, jock ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have some breakfast doughnuts, guys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anybody who can beat Tidgy gets points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

couple of friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Love to all the tortoises in the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At dawn on the 15th the party begins.
> Talking of which.
> @DawnH
> If you're still about at all please join us for the Roomiversary.
> It'd be nice to catch up.


@DawnH 
it's The Roomiversary!
- 1 for not being here already!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well me anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Cold Dark Roomertons.
> Only 12 days to The Roomiversary.
> A day of excitement, elderberries and Ewa.
> @Pearly
> You are most cordially invited to attend.
> It's a bring a battle party so be prepared.
> I'm bringing Hastings 1066.


@Pearly 
you're not here yet! 
- 1
Hope you had a great birthday, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a bring a battle party.
Here's mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@JoesMum 
-1 for not mentioning it.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck to him with that!


He did good but he says he may not take it due to the pay. I think he should


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Joe has been eating me put of house and home as well. The rainy season (as June became here) means that we have incredibly lush weed growth, especially clover, in the lawn which Joe eats constantly. He's still managing to put away an entire Romaine lettuce every day on top of his constant grazing. The poop piles are huge!
> 
> [/QUOTE


yeap.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like you had a good day (apart from overdoing the sun) We had a bird under our table in the staff room today! Someone zapped him! Seems Pokémon Go is big in the UK as well.


Haha its crazy. I went to our town center yesterday with my boyfriend and his friends and there were SO MANY people of all ages playing pokemon. We were there for 5 hrs catching pokemon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> He did good but he says he may not take it due to the pay. I think he should


Better than nothing.
Lines on CV and stuff.
He can always quit when something better comes along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Haha its crazy. I went to our town center yesterday with my boyfriend and his friends and there were SO MANY people of all ages playing pokemon. We were there for 5 hrs catching pokemon.



And - 1 for not mentioning The Cold Dark Roomiversary!
Evening; Linhdan!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I think I've said it all !!! ;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 180289
> View attachment 180290
> View attachment 180291
> 
> I think I've said it all !!! ;-)


Yep! 
Happy Roomiverary, Gramps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lyn, please look at the map above and notice the "distance" between Amman and *AQABA*.


And the Dead Sea resorts ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better than nothing.
> Lines on CV and stuff.
> He can always quit when something better comes along.


Yeah. I think he should take it because he wants to make a career in hospitality. I dont know. I told him to talk to his mom. 
& so sorry! Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My friend , Eric.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yeah. I think he should take it because he wants to make a career in hospitality. I dont know. I told him to talk to his mom.
> & so sorry! Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary !!



Points! 
But really, a start's a start, you can't be CEO 1st time out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Sh3wulf 
happy Cold dark Roomiversary!!
- 1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fish fingers and custard, people! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to sulk as nobody much has remembered! 
I'll be back to moan, later


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180298
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144


And me without a can opener !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And me without a can opener !!!


Tidgy can do it with her beak!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy can do it with her beak!


Well ! Let's get to it !


----------



## CathyNed

Lyn W said:


> So apart from the half term we have in May which accounts for one of your extra weeks you have the same - but still manage 2 more in the summer! I feel very hard done by!! Any jobs going in Ireland?



Not many jobs to be had actually. I was very lucky to get a permanent position locally about 6 years ago. I think you guys have a tougher time with paperwork but its becoming more and more paper work orientated here too. A friend has just done her NQT in London. She said it was very tough year.


----------



## CathyNed

Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary guys!!!


----------



## Momof4

HAPPY ROOMIVERSARY!!
I like it dark


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> HAPPY ROOMIVERSARY!!
> I like it dark
> View attachment 180302



Sorry I'm late!! I was at kid sorts and then went night swimming!!


----------



## Momof4

I brought an appitizer!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points!
> But really, a start's a start, you can't be CEO 1st time out.


Thats what i told him !


----------



## johnandjade

waaahhh!!!!! happy roomaversery cold dark room!!!  

tis a happy place filled with wonderful people. thank you to adam, lord of the dark for showing us the door  


wibbilers, wibble on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CathyNed said:


> Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary guys!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, Cathy!
You, too! 
Here are the Norfolk fens, just for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> HAPPY ROOMIVERSARY!!
> I like it dark
> View attachment 180302


Me, too!!
Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry I'm late!! I was at kid sorts and then went night swimming!!


Night swimming is great fun!
Except i'm a very poor swimmer.
You're not late, still 39 hours of The Cold Dark Roomiversary to go. 
And night swimming may be dangerous


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I brought an appitizer!!
> View attachment 180303


Millions of points!!!!!!!!!
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm off to raid the fridge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats what i told him !


Beat him with a stick until he agrees with us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> waaahhh!!!!! happy roomaversery cold dark room!!!
> 
> tis a happy place filled with wonderful people. thank you to adam, lord of the dark for showing us the door
> 
> 
> wibbilers, wibble on


Good morning, John, Prince of The Cold Dark Room.
And Ambassador.
We salute you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Four Seasons have arrived to play for us on The Cold Dark Roomiversary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@4jean 
Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary! 
- 1 for not being here, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ginger has arrived!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy loves to eat geraniums!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who wants a game ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somebody today will win a prize!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Unfortunately, I can only play one tune, so here goes! 
"Three Blind Mice,
Three Blind Mice,
See how they run,
See how they run,
They all ran after the farmer's wife,
Who cut off their tails with a carving knife,
Did you ever see such a thing in your life,
As Three Blind Mice?"
Plink, plunk, plinkety plunk.
I thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Look what I found whilst hoovering the garden!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No coiled bulbs, people!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm too impatient to wait that long! Wonder if it would work if I transplanted a patch from my sisters garden. She may come home one day to find big slices of her lawn missing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Help yourself, Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And for the vegetarians among us




@Linhdan Nguyen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hummingbirds are the only birds that can fly backwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The hairdress



er has just arrived.
Who's for a free haircut ?
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Sure you can't be tempted ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@kirsty Johnston 
Happy Roomiversary!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The inside of my hovercraft.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's about 5:30 AM
> I'll be riding this desk for 8.5 more hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary @JoesMum !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A watched clock never boils.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A most informative read.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning and happy anniversary.
I bought an American southern favorite. Pigs feet.
(I wont be having any myself)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

They were out of chicken feet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Remember, it's a bring a battle party! 
Inkerman.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

American Civil war, then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and happy anniversary.
> I bought an American southern favorite. Pigs feet.
> (I wont be having any myself)


Happy Roomiversary, Ed! 
Gave pig's trotters to my brother for dinner once.
he was not impressed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've tried a few times to like them. Just too "funky".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's the foot and half a leg..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> They were out of chicken feet


We've got some! 




Do them in soup here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> American Civil war, then.


Can a war be civil ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That one was particularly brutal.
and all of my relatives were on the losing side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've tried a few times to like them. Just too "funky".


I can't say i'm particularly fond.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That one was particularly brutal.
> and all of my relatives were on the losing side.



The Pitchfork Rebellion, or the Monmouth Rebellion.
Last battle fought on British soil
My relatives rose up against the king, were killed at the Battle of Sedgemoor, near where i was born. 
Armed with farm implements against cannon and trained troops, many drowned in drainage ditches in the foggy morning.
Others were killed in the church where they took refuge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have plans for a day out birdwatching on that date, but I shall definitely stop by to raise a toast to the armadillos. (Do they prefer marmalade or marmite on it?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Redfoot clan will have a treat tonight.
> Someone just bought me in a big bag of mangoes.


http://weknowyourdreams.com/mango.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, the place is that bad!! i have no issue with being placed there, to work or to mange, but something had to change! if needed i'll step back to being a cog in the machine and take a wage cut!
> 
> 
> .... but the squeeky wheel gets the greese!! given the demand of that place it has to run without problems... why invite them?


----------



## johnandjade

the battle we all face,


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!
> View attachment 180309




cheers! here's to the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the battle we all face,
> View attachment 180311


Yup, you did say this would be your battle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was out watching the bald ibis again the other day and we have lots of spotless starlings and alpine swifts visiting at the moment.
> The armadillos love both but prefer marzipan.














@JoesMum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The jellyfish have eaten all the jelly so i'm going to have to make some more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cameron.
@jaizei
have a juniper berry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'm off to dust my Daleks.
> See you all later!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No clover there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope that's a duster glove and not poor Sooty or Sweep you have there!
> Or worse next door cat!!










With Soo, the cat next door!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea, i'm afraid.
> I have the opposite of green fingers.
> Purple toes ?








@Linhdan Nguyen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey has arrived!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anybody ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cameron.
> @jaizei
> have a juniper berry.




gin!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No kissing



in the doorway!!
Who is that ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anybody ?



in 45 mins


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gin!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in 45 mins


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kathy.
@Momof4 
Point!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's chess board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hush, little Tidgy, don't say a word,
Daddy's gonna show you a hummingbird.

And if that hummingbird don't fly,
Daddy's gonna give it a poke in the eye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rock-a-Bye Tidgy in the tree top,
How on Earth did you get up there ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The bar is now open Roomites.
Please help yourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laconic observations:
"I'm always perfectly clear on what I think you mean".

"Be cynical, but don't be dismissive and don't give up. Nothing is 'perfect'."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Roomiversary, Tina!
@leigti


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The One-legged Pirate's friend has arrived


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry. I was rudely pulled away to do some actual work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have some relatives on my mothers side that fought in the revolutionary war.
My fathers side all immigrated much later on. (1830s-1940s)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a new friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. I was rudely pulled away to do some actual work.


Disgraceful behaviour!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is that a real tortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that a real tortoise?


Sadly, no.
Ceramic, but Tidgy is napping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Queen Bertha in the background.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180318
> 
> The bar is now open Roomites.
> Please help yourselves.




... 'click clack, click clack' 

the pirate rushes across the room


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a new friend!
> 
> View attachment 180319



ohhh!!! who's that handsome chap


----------



## johnandjade

I'm going to be in the big smoke this time next week!! and hopefully spain just after!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tis true then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis true then.
> View attachment 180321


You can tell the veteran cops.....They're all 300 pounds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... 'click clack, click clack'
> 
> the pirate rushes across the room


He had a stash somewhere hidden.
Drunk as a skunk.
As usual.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I keep getting called away and wont always have time to say I'm leaving.
I don't want to seem rude. sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohhh!!! who's that handsome chap


Spanish tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm going to be in the big smoke this time next week!! and hopefully spain just after!!!


Keep me informed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The battle of "Little Big Horn" just came to mind. Another favorite.
The Indians actually won that one!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You can tell the veteran cops.....They're all 300 pounds.








Hmmmmmm.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I keep getting called away and wont always have time to say I'm leaving.
> I don't want to seem rude. sorry.


We understand, Ed.
I vaguely remember what it's like to have a job.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Two years and one month until I retire still.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The battle of "Little Big Horn" just came to mind. Another favorite.
> The Indians actually won that one!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Keep me informed!




it'll be amazing if we can manage it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two years and one month until I retire still.


Yeah, but it'll fly by.


----------



## johnandjade

back to work, kit kats over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it'll be amazing if we can manage it .


Indeed, spectacular.
And great fun, i'm sure!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> back to work, kit kats over


How are the driving tests coming along?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back to work, kit kats over


See you later! 
Beer time before you know it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love mashed potato.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, spectacular.
> And great fun, i'm sure!




what does wifey think of you meeting strange men from the internet


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are the driving tests coming along?



still need more experience . 

hows the ticker?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some music.
had this at my wedding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what does wifey think of you meeting strange men from the internet


You don't get much stranger than me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> still need more experience .
> 
> hows the ticker?


Good enough. I'm getting it fixed the end of the month.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love mashed potato.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The man that "invented" peanut butter got a lot of credit.
Yet, you never hear any mention of the genius that invented mashed potatoes. (Or apple sauce)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Yeah! 
Loved this! 
And this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The man that "invented" peanut butter got a lot of credit.
> Yet, you never hear any mention of the genius that invented mashed potatoes. (Or apple sauce)


Or buttered toast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As promised


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the Dead Sea resorts ?


H! It is *DEAD* as its name says.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Foods that are transformed simply by being mashed.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go again.
I'll see you all at lunch time.
Hopefully by then the big crowd will be gathered here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> H! It is *DEAD* as its name says.


Oh, I thought it was nice.
Anyway, happy Roomiversary to you and Oli !
Is Oli Kahn here yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Foods that are transformed simply by being mashed.....


Tidgy's mazuri stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

At Glastonbury festival.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think I've scared them all off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@meech008 
Oh, Michelle, wherever you may be, I truly hope things are good with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I thought it was nice.
> Anyway, happy Roomiversary to you and Oli !
> Is Oli Kahn here yet!


Happy Roomiversary Adam, Wifey and Tidy, as well as everyone else at CDR. 

Oli  Kahn is waiting for the......goal. Is it ready yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy Roomiversary Adam, Wifey and Tidy, as well as everyone else at CDR.
> 
> Oli  Kahn is waiting for the......goal. Is it ready yet?


Yep, so off we go with the football.
Grab a beer, Oli.
And put your gloves on, the armadillos are hard and the hedgehogs are spiky.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, so off we go with the football.
> Grab a beer, Oli.
> And put your gloves on, the armadillos are hard and the hedgehogs are spiky.


Ok, Adam, thank you.

A moment till I put on my gloves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bit scratchy.
I sing this at people's houses here.


----------



## Gillian M

Am ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In a kilt


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am ready.


Well now i can't get Oli away from the bar! 
(Kahn,not tortoise).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well now i can't get Oli away from the bar!
> (Kahn,not tortoise).


I bet you *NOBODY *can. (can, not Kahn!!  )


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a kilt


Good looking!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Yvonne G 
Happy Roomiversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Take care, Oli has lost his temper!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care, Oli has lost his temper!


David Seaman's here too!!!!
Welcome David, grab a brew but no fighting !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My favourite.


----------



## Pearly

Happy Roomiversary Everyone!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Happy Roomiversary Everyone!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Roomiversary, Ewa!


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Pearly
> you're not here yet!
> - 1
> Hope you had a great birthday, though.


Thank you Adam. Worked all day. It was a nice day of hard work, getting things accomplished


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Never the bridesmaid, eh John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Thank you Adam. Worked all day. It was a nice day of hard work, getting things accomplished


Which feels good.
(so i'm told).


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or buttered toast.



OR weaponized cheese


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Moozillion
> You haven't arrived yet .
> - 1


Here I am!!! 
Happy Roomiversary, one and all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You don't get much stranger than me.




challenge accepted


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> OR weaponized cheese



Happy Roomiversary, Cameron!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here I am!!!
> Happy Roomiversary, one and all!



Hurrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome, Bea.
help yourself to jelly, ice cream, wine or whatever you can get before the gannets scoff the lot.
Yes I invited lots of gannets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@wellington 
Happy Roomiversary, Barbara.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey's favourite!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> David Seaman's here too!!!!
> Welcome David, grab a brew but no fighting !


I do not want a beer!  I want to know what Oli wants! Who does he think he is?! The best goal-keeper in the world?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I do not want a beer!  I want to know what Oli wants! Who does he think he is?! The best goal-keeper in the world?


Nope, that's Montgomery, The Cold Dark Room's resident giant armadillo and coffee table.
We'll have a penalty shoot out later to prove it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, that's Montgomery, The Cold Dark Room's resident giant armadillo and coffee table.
> We'll have a penalty shoot out later to prove it.


Fair enough. Oli will be ready for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My favourite record.


----------



## Gillian M

YES! I am the best GK in the world whether you like it or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's getting the wrong idea about her tortoise kebab shop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> YES! I am the best GK in the world whether you like it or not.



Ah, but are you still ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Always wear gloves when peeling potatoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Thank you!!! Couple of beers are a good idea!


Join us now for The Roomiversary. 
i've already had too many.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but are you still ?


What do *you* think Adam? I''d like to know your opinion.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's getting the wrong idea about her tortoise kebab shop.
> View attachment 180326


Oh, how sweet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What do *you* think Adam? I''d like to know your opinion.


He was the greatest !
But now...................maybe Montgomery or even Tidgy!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Roomiversary CDR friends 

Excuse the pun, but this is a flying visit from a very poor data connection in the Farne Islands where I've been doing a spot of bird watching


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was the greatest !
> But now...................maybe Montgomery or even Tidgy!


What about my little Oli? Forgotten him Adam? Planning to upset us both?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy Roomiversary CDR friends
> 
> Excuse the pun, but this is a flying visit from a very poor data connection in the Farne Islands where I've been doing a spot of bird watching
> View attachment 180328


Wow!!! 
I love puffins! 
Happy Roomiversary to you, too.
Thanks for stopping by.
We've got gannets in here today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about my little Oli? Forgotten him Adam? Planning to upset us both?


I thought he'd be more of a striker.
No offence intended!


----------



## Gillian M

A new  GK, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I like the aubergine instead of the penguin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A new  GK, Adam.


Oh, nuts!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought he'd be more of a striker.
> No offence intended!


I think he enjoys it more in the goal. 

No offence.


----------



## spud's_mum

Happy anniversaryCDR!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, nuts!


Definitely nuts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The first mainstream number one rap record.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Happy anniversaryCDR!!!!


Hi Spud! Happy Anniversary to you and all at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I think he enjoys it more in the goal.
> 
> No offence.


None taken! 
penalties will be taken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Happy anniversaryCDR!!!!


Hi, Spud's Mum !
Happy Roomiversary to you, too!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> None taken!
> penalties will be taken.


He is now at home training to save those "nasty" penalties. He's been trained by Oli Kahn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> He is now at home training to save those "nasty" penalties. He's been trained by Oli Kahn.


I think Tidgy's being trained by Oli Hardy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Tidgy's being trained by Oli Hardy.


Wow! Would love see her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Would love see her!


i'll post a pic later during her training session.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Roomiversary, Noel !
@AZtortMom 
Miss you a lot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Neighbour's cat after my hairdressing favours.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll post a pic later during her training session.


Look forward to seeing the pics of my future daughter-in-law.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neighbour's cat after my hairdressing favours.
> View attachment 180336


Goodness! That did give me a fright!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Look forward to seeing the pics of my future daughter-in-law.


I've got some great videos that i must post on You Tube.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got some great videos that i must post on You Tube.


Go ahead. Oli is waiting and so am I.


----------



## Momof4

I brought some cupcakes to share! 
Wash your hands and you can each have one!
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/bc/a8/0a/bca80abfac51ad9bf92ee5264e873f4a.jpg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> View attachment 179579
> 
> Yes the festivals are awesome! I have nothing at home anymore let's buy some new stuff





In case you're missing it in Holland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Go ahead. Oli is waiting and so am I.


Never posted on You Tube so it may be a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I brought some cupcakes to share!
> Wash your hands and you can each have one!
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/bc/a8/0a/bca80abfac51ad9bf92ee5264e873f4a.jpg


ha ha! 
Lovely.
I've washed my hands, now how many can I have ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I brought some cupcakes to share!
> Wash your hands and you can each have one!
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/bc/a8/0a/bca80abfac51ad9bf92ee5264e873f4a.jpg


Hi! They look yummy.Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Help yourselves, they're really cheap here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @wellington
> Happy Roomiversary, Barbara.


You couldn't have posted at a better time. Inlaws coming for the weekend and staying with us. Plus the rest of them coming over for the day on Saturday. Been busy all week getting things ready and stressing. So needed this now. That's for making my day and putting a smile on my face. Much appreciated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some nice ostracoderms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> You couldn't have posted at a better time. Inlaws coming for the weekend and staying with us. Plus the rest of them coming over for the day on Saturday. Been busy all week getting things ready and stressing. So needed this now. That's for making my day and putting a smile on my face. Much appreciated


Pleasure! 
Glad to brighten your day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oregano.
As can be clearly seen here it is a member of the mint family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oregano.
> As can be clearly seen here it is a member of the mint family.


Oops, invisible oregano is not clearly seen at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somewhere in Oregon..............................
@Cowboy_Ken 
Happy Roomiversary, old chap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somewhere in Oregon..............................
> @Cowboy_Ken
> Happy Roomiversary, old chap!


I've done it again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
I see there were some visitors.
Nice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We're the 20th - feels like it should have been today - I'm absolutely cream crackered!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I see there were some visitors.
> Nice!


Yeah, loadsa people been dropping by and then escaping again as quickly as possible.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll post a pic later during her training session.


Still waiting for the video.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, loadsa people been dropping by and then escaping again as quickly as possible.


It might have been that platter of pigs feet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think I'll stick to Mills and Boons!







Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It might have been that platter of pigs feet!


Yeah, or the ex-international goalkeepers fighting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180344
> 
> Help yourselves, they're really cheap here!


Don't like olives, neither does Oli Kahn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Unfortunately I'll drive to Netherlands tomorrow... 2 weeks living in a tent.. I don't know if that's holiday







but not in the Netherlands.................
probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't like olives, neither does Oli Kahn.


But David Seaman does!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But David Seaman does!


He can help himself, and Oli and I will have something more......*yummmmmmy*. Chocolate cake!  And those of you who like it, please help yourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry it's coffee and shower time for me . Got to work to pay for the Bud .


I find that if i drink coffee in the shower it gets badly diluted.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I find that if i drink coffee in the shower it gets badly diluted.


Do you shave in the shower?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> He can help himself, and Oli and I will have something more......*yummmmmmy*. Chocolate cake!  And those of you who like it, please help yourselves.


Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Indeed.
Ta, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've eaten and drunk too much.
Feel sick now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Indeed.
> Ta, Gillian.


Glad to hear you like it! Did Wifey?


----------



## spud's_mum

I missed my bus because I was too busy playing Pokémon Go!  haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you shave in the shower?


Shave ?
I cut chunks off my beard when i'm going somewhere nice of if I need to resemble my passport photo.
But not in the shower


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you like it! Did Wifey?


She's had two pieces already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I missed my bus because I was too busy playing Pokémon Go!  haha


i think this game is brilliant, but possibly dangerous!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm getting lazy. I shave, brush my teeth, etc. All while in the shower.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've eaten and drunk too much.
> Feel sick now.









Oh no Adam. What about some fruit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm getting lazy. I shave, brush my teeth, etc. All while in the shower.


Don't think that qualifies as lazy.
Sensible.
Not bothering to do any of those things would be lazy.
'Specially shower.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's had two pieces already.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no Adam. What about some fruit?


Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck!
I hate fruit.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never the bridesmaid, eh John ?




woof woof!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think this game is brilliant, but possible dangerous!


It is very addictive! I think it will be my entertainment for the summer holidays. WOOHOOO IM FREEE! SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER!


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> It is very addictive! I think it will be my entertainment for the summer holidays. WOOHOOO IM FREEE! SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks.
I feel less lazy.
I must leave again.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck!
> I hate fruit.


But they are so good for you. Try just one; your favourite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woof woof!


Evening, John.
Beer time yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It is very addictive! I think it will be my entertainment for the summer holidays. WOOHOOO IM FREEE! SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your hols!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I feel less lazy.
> I must leave again.


See you later, Ed.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy your hols!


Thank you. I am going to an amusement park with friends tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> But they are so good for you. Try just one; your favourite.


Hmmmmmm.
Got any Rambutan ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you. I am going to an amusement park with friends tomorrow


Be careful! 
Have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a tribute to the mighty Bowie.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be careful!
> Have fun!


Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The first mainstream number one rap record.




i dance like a goldfish to this!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> Got any Rambutan ?


No, sorry Adam. Choose something that is available.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180346




microchips


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i dance like a goldfish to this!


So does Debbie Harry.
She looks great and I love the music, but she never could dance, bless her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No, sorry Adam. Choose something that is available.


A grape ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, John.
> Beer time yet ?




it is . !!! just catching up before heading out in the rain for the beer run


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So does Debbie Harry.
> She looks great and I love the music, but she never could dance, bless her.




we are rather fondy' blondie


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've done it again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it is . !!! just catching up before heading out in the rain for the beer run


I've nearly forgotten what rain looks like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we are rather fondy' blondie


Blondie, the Wombles and The Sweet.
My faves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 180363


Hi, Ken.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've nearly forgotten what rain looks like.




I've forgot what the sun looks like!



rains off for now, the beer god must be letting me do the beer run without me getting my hair wet


----------



## johnandjade

last night I spent 2K !! paying off debt, it's great to be free from that nasty word


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've forgot what the sun looks like!
> View attachment 180364
> 
> 
> rains off for now, the beer god must be letting me do the beer run without me getting my hair wet


Goodness!
British summertime, you can keep it mate !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> last night I spent 2K !! paying off debt, it's great to be free from that nasty word


Excellent! 
Very liberating.
What nasty word, 'teetotal' ?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha ha!
> Lovely.
> I've washed my hands, now how many can I have ?




One!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> last night I spent 2K !! paying off debt, it's great to be free from that nasty word



Now keep it that way!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> So much fun here guys. I never posted here but do read sometimes . Was at boyfriends colleague birthday party and now home. It is 00:30 pm here but I'm still not sleepy.


Happy Roomiversary!!!


----------



## Momof4

I made chips and guacamole!!
I'll be right back with the margaritas!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent!
> Very liberating.
> What nasty word, 'teetotal' ?




blasphemy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There has been a fantastic welcome home for the Welsh Euro squad in Cardiff today.
> Open top buses through the city and a packed Cardiff City stadium, think I was the only one in Wales not there!
> Everyone really is proud of them!





Momof4 said:


> One!!


And one for Tidgy and one for wifey ?
And one for Bert, my invisible friend. ?


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Now keep it that way!!




happy roomaversery mom  


I fully intend to


----------



## keepergale

johnandjade said:


> it's 1705 here... I'm supposed to finish at 1700.... I'm already home


----------



## johnandjade

did someone say party?? 





and look, old style tenants!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I made chips and guacamole!!
> I'll be right back with the margaritas!
> 
> View attachment 180366


Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm.
Thanks again, love guacamole.
(and margaritas).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> blasphemy!


Infamy, infamy, they've all got it infamy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary! 
Grab a brew and some nibbles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did someone say party??
> 
> View attachment 180367
> 
> 
> 
> and look, old style tenants!!!
> View attachment 180368


I can't drink much more.
Don't remember the 1885 Tennants.
1985, yep!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Infamy, infamy, they've all got it infamy.







here's to you sir, thank you for collecting a wonderful group of people and trapping us all in your cold dark room


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't drink much more.
> Don't remember the 1885 Tennants.
> 1985, yep!




maybe they'll bring back the tins with the chickadees!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180369
> 
> 
> 
> here's to you sir, thank you for collecting a wonderful group of people and trapping us all in your cold dark room


And thank you for being so willingly trapped.
Here's to you!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180369
> 
> 
> 
> here's to you sir, thank you for collecting a wonderful group of people and trapping us all in your cold dark room





the beers for me, the flowers are yours


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And thank you for being so willingly trapped.
> Here's to you!


 

cheers!!


----------



## johnandjade

... wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There has been a fantastic welcome home for the Welsh Euro squad in Cardiff today.
> Open top buses through the city and a packed Cardiff City stadium, think I was the only one in Wales not there!
> Everyone really is proud of them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the beers for me, the flowers are yours


That's okay, I've drunk far too much and i like flowers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... wibble


Wibble, wibble!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay, I've drunk far too much and i like flowers.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble, wibble!




pip pop, my old mans a dustman


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I will hold my hands up and plead guilty to lots of bad bed puns (not pans)
> Yup - the bunk stops here!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning my friend !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pip pop, my old mans a dustman


And I'm the Queen of Sheba.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


What are you doing collecting " old men's tools" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to get 3 friends to help me with the next message - yes it will be a four poster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning my friend !


Morning, Grandpa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What are you doing collecting " old men's tools" ?


They're for Lyn.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Grandpa!


How's your morning after thenCDR party ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm the Queen of Sheba.




i've just about cracked alchemy... look i've made a brotch of green !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're for Lyn.


That's what I would have said also always blame the other person but some day we all will need those tools !!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How's your morning after thenCDR party ?




allo' gramps! I've just opened a fresh case of bud  , and no work tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A grape ?








Help yourselves ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for pass the parcel, people.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i've just about cracked alchemy... look i've made a brotch of green !


See now you woke John up ! How was your CDR party last night ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How's your morning after thenCDR party ?


Still only 6.30 pm, so a while left yet.
And tomorrow, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've just about cracked alchemy... look i've made a brotch of green !


Can it be true.............?
The purest green!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Help yourselves ladies and gentlemen.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still only 6.30 pm, so a while left yet.
> And tomorrow, probably.


Your lucky , mine is just starting it's 10:35 am here . Many hours til Bud time !!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks a bunch!


Most welcome Adam. Hope you enjoyed them. What about Wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your lucky , mine is just starting it's 10:35 am here . Many hours til Bud time !!!


I started at 8.30 yesterday and barring three hours sleep, haven't stopped.
Beginning to feel odd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Most welcome Adam. Hope you enjoyed them. What about Wifey and Tidgy?


Tidgy can't eat grapes, it's naughty.
wifey is suffering from the heat, but had a couple.
She says thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I started at 8.30 yesterday and barring three hours sleep, haven't stopped.
> Beginning to feel odd.


Odd or old ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Odd or old ?



Both.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both.


You got 10 years yet before you get old ! Enjoy your youth for a while yet ! 
Remember 1955 isn't a tire size .


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> See now you woke John up ! How was your CDR party last night ?




its just started for me .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can it be true.............?
> The purest green!




going to exchange it for a giant turnip


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Looks lovely.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> its just started for me .


It started last night when I was going to sleep ...


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your lucky , mine is just starting it's 10:35 am here . Many hours til Bud time !!!




have an Irish coffee


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180377
> 
> Looks lovely.


That looks like the house I feel I was born in !!!! Smiles


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180372




yarrrhhharrrrhhh!!!! ahoy matey!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You got 10 years yet before you get old ! Enjoy your youth for a while yet !
> Remember 1955 isn't a tire size .


Just feeling it. 
(old). 
I enjoy my middle age, youth went a while back!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180373




can't find a tie....


how bout' a Chinese instead


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both.




i call 'typos' being finger tipsy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have an Irish coffee


Is an Irish coffee tea ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180377
> 
> Looks lovely.




its horribly lopsided at the front! ... the leaning abbey of paisley! 

I'll get you some pics  

i have been in as a child for a visit but can't remember a thing about it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i call 'typos' being finger tipsy !


I meant odd, so not a typo.
But old fits as well
'finger tipsy' is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its horribly lopsided at the front! ... the leaning abbey of paisley!
> 
> I'll get you some pics
> 
> i have been in as a child for a visit but can't remember a thing about it!


I've actually been, but i can't remember either.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> its just started for me .


I seen you there last night with a Bud and no shirt ! Go back and look , you'll see !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is an Irish coffee tea ?




brilliant!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've actually been, but i can't remember either.




ohhh!!! to the mancave!! I shall return with a giggle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant!


How's your angry looking J ?
(tattoo, not Jade).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Put a straw in it they will think it's ice tea !





looks dead suspicious to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How's your angry looking J ?
> (tattoo, not Jade).






going to have to go back in for a few areas to be filled but its 90% .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180379
> 
> 
> going to have to go back in for a few areas to be filled but its 90% .


Much better!
Splendid.


----------



## johnandjade

15yrs ago....


paisley abbey and me!!!! 



with hair?!?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>




its better than watching dry paint


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What I do on a Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180383
> 
> 
> 15yrs ago....
> View attachment 180384
> 
> paisley abbey and me!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 180385
> with hair?!?


Oh, yeah, I remember that!


----------



## johnandjade

jades healed up nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope got to talk to the sandman !


He's at the Roomiversary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning John that needs a doctor not a tattooist - unless he does both!
> You should cover that - maybe with a J cloth
> Hope its better soon.


My father used to make J-cloths, at BFF in Bridgwater.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My father used to make J-cloths, at BFF in Bridgwater.




was he 'absorbed' in his work?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's at the Roomiversary!
> View attachment 180387









I sang this at karaoke before!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was he 'absorbed' in his work?


Should have seen my school uniform!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who wants a go?
@spudthetortoise ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>





camalot!! 


Camalot!!!!


CAMALOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should have seen my school uniform!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The domes of churches in Russia are often of what colour ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>





pah!! tis' only a model!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> camalot!!
> 
> 
> Camalot!!!!
> 
> 
> CAMALOT!!!!!!!!!


It's only a model


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pah!! tis' only a model!


Snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180388


J-cloth blue and white.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The domes of churches in Russia are often of what colour ?




hmmm.... green?! precious green?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm.... green?! precious green?


Nope.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

happy roomaversary cold dark roomers. Sorry I've been distant recently - hope everyone is well?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.




red?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> happy roomaversary cold dark roomers. Sorry I've been distant recently - hope everyone is well?




wahhh!!!! 

hello!! happy roomaversery!


----------



## johnandjade

another £500 debt paid off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> happy roomaversary cold dark roomers. Sorry I've been distant recently - hope everyone is well?


I'm great thanks! 
wifey's good and Tidgy's spectacular.
You ?
Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> red?


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> wahhh!!!!
> 
> hello!! happy roomaversery!


Not spoke in a while John. How are you and jade?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great thanks!
> wifey's good and Tidgy's spectacular.
> You ?
> Thanks for dropping by!


I'm good  happy it's Friday and I'm going to the zoo tomorrow-wahh! They also have a sulcata their called Chad who is awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm good  happy it's Friday and I'm going to the zoo tomorrow-wahh! They also have a sulcata their called Chad who is awesome


Have a great weekend, a fun zoo excursion and post us a photo of Chad !


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a great weekend, a fun zoo excursion and post us a photo of Chad !


I shall! The 5 sister zoo not that far away from my home is great - it's all rescues they bring in and recently rescued circus lions that I haven't seen yet hence why I'm going  
Do you want to see some of my wedding pictures?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I shall! The 5 sister zoo not that far away from my home is great - it's all rescues they bring in and recently rescued circus lions that I haven't seen yet hence why I'm going
> Do you want to see some of my wedding pictures?


Would love to! 
And I will post some of mine in a couple of days !


----------



## kirsty Johnston




----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would love to!
> And I will post some of mine in a couple of days !


I would love to see yours!!!!  the third picture is us doing a hand fast. It's an old Celtic thing the way people used to get married before rings. If you've ever heard the term 'tying the knot' that's where it comes from!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Queen Gillian


@Gillian Moore


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.




gold?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>




...robin wibbles


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Not spoke in a while John. How are you and jade?




we are both well thank you. 

how the devil are you??


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> we are both well thank you.
> 
> how the devil are you??


Good! I am well 
Busy living the dream...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180404
> View attachment 180405
> View attachment 180406
> View attachment 180407
> View attachment 180408
> View attachment 180409
> View attachment 180410


You look stunning, Kirsty! 
Lovely photos, love the dress and your bridesmaids and your chap looks great in his Scots regalia. 
The house is lovely, too.
I've got very similar photos of wifey, myself and our two witnesses signing the book.
We got married in the Roman Baths at Bath.
Give us a few days!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180404
> View attachment 180405
> View attachment 180406
> View attachment 180407
> View attachment 180408
> View attachment 180409
> View attachment 180410





congratulations!!!


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Good! I am well
> Busy living the dream...




lovley pictures .


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You look stunning, Kirsty!
> Lovely photos, love the dress and your bridesmaids and your chap looks great in his Scots regalia.
> The house is lovely, too.
> I've got very similar photos of wifey, myself and our two witnesses signing the book.
> We got married in the Roman Baths at Bath.
> Give us a few days!


Thank you Adam. I can't believe the day went in so quickly. We got married in harburn house which is pretty much in the middle of nowhere and got pretty lucky with the weather  ohhh that sounds lovely! How long have you been married for?
Can't wait to see them!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> lovley pictures .


Thank-you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gold?


Is correct for pointys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Thank you Adam. I can't believe the day went in so quickly. We got married in harburn house which is pretty much in the middle of nowhere and got pretty lucky with the weather  ohhh that sounds lovely! How long have you been married for?
> Can't wait to see them!


Married for what feels like 150 years.
Only about 50 really, though.
Ouch!!!! 
wifey says it's 15 years.
She's probably right.
It's been brilliant, really.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Married for what feels like 150 years.
> Only about 50 really, though.
> Ouch!!!!
> wifey says it's 15 years.
> She's probably right.
> It's been brilliant, really.


Awww that's nice  it just feels the same as not being married I suppose


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the most spoken language in Belgium ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Awww that's nice  it just feels the same as not being married I suppose


No,it doesn't.
It feels better.
Right, somehow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for pointys.




wayhey!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the most spoken language in Belgium ?




German?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180412




I still see a lawsuit afoot


----------



## johnandjade

only one more bill to clear and i'm debt free!!!! phone lines closed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> German?


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I still see a lawsuit afoot


From dogs if no one else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Angry birds occupy too much of my time already.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

johnandjade said:


> German?


Dutch?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe Suki would chose something like
> Reservoir Dogs or Jurassic Bark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Dutch?


Is correct for pointys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which unit is used for measuring light intensity ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for pointys.


Yay!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.




french?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which unit is used for measuring light intensity ?




i fear a buzzer... loumens?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe Suki would chose something like
> Reservoir Dogs or Jurassic Bark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> french?


Nope.
As you know now .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i fear a buzzer... loumens?


No wa wa, but the lumen is the unit for luminous flux.
So, nope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She just hopes someone will drop some popcorn.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No wa wa, but the lumen is the unit for luminous flux.
> So, nope!




scales.... that measures if something is light. (in my best baldrick voice) , no not the degu


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to the Land of Nod now,
> so enjoy your evening/night and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Night night all!


Rather you than me! 





It looks horrible in The Land of Nod!


----------



## johnandjade

almost 40000 posts!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Comedy of Terriers or Fifty Shades of Greyhound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> almost 40000 posts!!


We won't make it for The Roomiversary, though.


----------



## Momof4

Cheers!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

it's been lovely chatting to old friends today. 
And remembering those no longer here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Cheers!!
> View attachment 180419


Yummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!
Cheers! 
Just one, I suppose ?
Thank you, Kathy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Attempts at gluing back falling out hair should be carefully supervised.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who wants a go?
> @spudthetortoise ?


DEFINATELY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was team Yu-Gi-Oh! myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> DEFINATELY


Thought you might like that!


----------



## Kori5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Roomiversary!!!


Thank you, happy roomiversary to you too! And everyone here .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We won't make it for The Roomiversary, though.




... longer days remember


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!
> Cheers!
> Just one, I suppose ?
> Thank you, Kathy



No limit on alcohol, I can whip another batch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends thank you and for fidos birthday wishes
> 
> today i am going to look into a holiday!! turns out its been around 20yrs since i had a one !!! :0
> it's the least i can do for my parents.
> ANDDD...... I'm going to look into skydiving!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> Thank you, happy roomiversary to you too! And everyone here .


Have some nibbles ans a slurp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... longer days remember


Still pushing it in 26 and a half hours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> No limit on alcohol, I can whip another batch!


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
In that case...........
...................slurp.......guzzle...............glug!!!!!!!!!
Burp! 
Oops, pardon!


----------



## Kori5

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have some nibbles ans a slurp.


I'm already enjoying a glass of red wine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh he does! he had some last year as well, we have a card with his picture and weight in it as well. we can do the same this year with my new camera!!
> 
> jade and I exchanged gifts last night and I got a camera


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> skegness butlins  I'm actually thinking of spain!







Butlins, Skegness.




Fuengirola, Costa del Sol.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kori5 said:


> I'm already enjoying a glass of red wine


Me, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have a satsuma.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or a sausage on a stick.




We do have veggie ones as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We now have two sulking goalkeepers as Montgomery, the armadillo coffee table won the penalty shoot out. 
@Gillian Moore 
Help!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@stojanovski92113 
Sorry you couldn't be here today, Shannon.
Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Where's my buddy Lyn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dinner time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Where's my buddy Lyn?


She's at a do tonight, but promised she'd pop in later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Buttered parsnips!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we can make it happen!  i had a wee look earlier for places to scuba dive and costa del sol popped up? i'll be booking all enclusive as I means everyone and everything is taking care of


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 179925


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> [/
> 
> it's happening


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still pushing it in 26 and a half hours




challenge accepted!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180386
> 
> 
> jades healed up nice


You got to shave those legs John if your going to show them off !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Butlins, Skegness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuengirola, Costa del Sol.
> Decisions, decisions.





it's also happening!  , as long as you're able to make it over


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dinner time!




yasssss!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You got to shave those legs John if your going to show them off !!!




roxanne has the night off


----------



## johnandjade

well that's London booked up! flights and hotel, to waxstock i go!


----------



## johnandjade

who's the coolest dude in the hospital??? 


... the ultrasound guy!!


----------



## johnandjade

what's a pilots favourite kind of crisps ??? 


plane!!


----------



## Momof4

Smile!! Selfie time!!!


----------



## 4jean

Am I too late? I missed the rooomiversay are there any leftovers?

Better late than never I hope. I have been away from the forum for quite some time, but my first stop back is to this very cold dark room. Brrr, but it feels good it is very hot here in upstate NY


----------



## johnandjade

would share the one about the slippers, but im afraid i'll put my foot in it!!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Smile!! Selfie time!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 180428




I count more than 4


----------



## johnandjade

4jean said:


> Am I too late? I missed the rooomiversay are there any leftovers?
> 
> Better late than never I hope. I have been away from the forum for quite some time, but my first stop back is to this very cold dark room. Brrr, but it feels good it is very hot here in upstate NY




no one arrives late into the cold dark room, nor do they arrive early.. 

we all arive precisely when me mean to 


#[email protected]/YOLO


----------



## johnandjade

once knew a chap who worked in a bakery... 

he made lots of dough


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Smile!! Selfie time!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 180428


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180282


I can't 'like' that post it's disgusting!!!
Ughhh!


----------



## johnandjade

the cars I'm getting to scratch up the paint on


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I can't 'like' that post it's disgusting!!!
> Ughhh!




happy roomaversery miss womblyn!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all sorry I'm a bit late but hope the party's still in full swing!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> happy roomaversery miss womblyn!!!


happy roomiversary to you too John - where's the bar?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> happy roomiversary to you too John - where's the bar?



don't worry, it's set very low . 


how was your night?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's also happening!  , as long as you're able to make it over


English summers ?
No fear!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> English summers ?
> No fear!




malaga! 


only summers i see here is anne's


----------



## johnandjade

I'm only wanting to get to a beach as i have been advised to 'lie low' for a while


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> was he 'absorbed' in his work?


Used to wipe the smile off his face every day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> Am I too late? I missed the rooomiversay are there any leftovers?
> 
> Better late than never I hope. I have been away from the forum for quite some time, but my first stop back is to this very cold dark room. Brrr, but it feels good it is very hot here in upstate NY


Great you popped in Jean.
Still going strong here as a Cold Dark Room day is 48 hours, so still 25 hours to go! 
Thanks for popping by, we're honoured.
grab a drink and some nibbles, there's still loads left! 
What's the temp in NY ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> once knew a chap who worked in a bakery...
> 
> he made lots of dough


Despite loafing about all day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't 'like' that post it's disgusting!!!
> Ughhh!


Yup, sorry.
Not actually mine, i should point out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're for Lyn.


They've been stolen but I can't think who would do that - I have noting to go on,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, sorry.
> Not actually mine, i should point out.


You pulled that out of someone else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all sorry I'm a bit late but hope the party's still in full swing!!


Happy Roomiversary, Lyn!
Knew you'd get here eventually.
Kirsty was asking after you a while back.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Despite loafing about all day.




was pie eyed half the shift!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180420


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm only wanting to get to a beach as i have been advised to 'lie low' for a while


I like to bury myself on the beach at Malaga.
You'll undersand when you try it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You pulled that out of someone else?


Yeah, everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Roomiversary, Lyn!
> Knew you's get here eventually.
> Kirsty was asking after you a while back.


I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, everyone needs a hobby.


is that what they call naval exerises?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like to bury myself on the beach at Malaga.
> You'll undersand when you try it.




hopefully I'll have dates on Monday


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> don't worry, it's set very low .
> 
> 
> how was your night?


I'll limbo under it then.
Very nice night thanks - lovely meal and a good laugh.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy anniversary.
I'm not feeling well. I'm going to try to get some rest.
I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

fluffys already on route


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> is that what they call naval exerises?




evil call naval


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy anniversary.
> I'm not feeling well. I'm going to try to get some rest.
> I'll catch up tomorrow.




hope you have a good night ls rest and feel better in the morning. happy roomaversery mr ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do!


Yep, pages of silliness.


----------



## Lyn W

CathyNed said:


> Not many jobs to be had actually. I was very lucky to get a permanent position locally about 6 years ago. I think you guys have a tougher time with paperwork but its becoming more and more paper work orientated here too. A friend has just done her NQT in London. She said it was very tough year.


Yup it's an unnecessary evil here and spreading like a disease! Hope you never get lumbered with PIVATS what a time consuming waste of time that is!!! Unless you like colouring.
If you're friend was in an inner city school that would have been tough and well done to her for sicking with it!


----------



## Lyn W

CathyNed said:


> Happy Cold Dark Roomiversary guys!!!


Same to you Cathy!!


----------



## johnandjade

tomorrow jade and i are heading out for a day of lesure, I'm taking here shopping for a charm bracelet she is after, she's also thinking of another ear pearcing, which means I need another tattoo!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully I'll have dates on Monday


Triffic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy anniversary.
> I'm not feeling well. I'm going to try to get some rest.
> I'll catch up tomorrow.


So sorry.
Take care, Ed, sleep well and hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fluffys already on route
> View attachment 180435


Fluffy was supposed to be cleaning up after pass the parcel.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Triffic!




really hope it falls into place


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tomorrow jade and i are heading out for a day of lesure, I'm taking here shopping for a charm bracelet she is after, she's also thinking of another ear pearcing, which means I need another tattoo!!


Oh, golly !
Don't get another poisoned wound before your holidays!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fluffy was supposed to be cleaning up after pass the parcel.




he swapped shifts with the snow leopard


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The inside of my hovercraft.


I see it runs on eelectricity


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly !
> Don't get another poisoned wound before your holidays!




thinking of a peace symbol on my other leg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> really hope it falls into place


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he swapped shifts with the snow leopard


The snow leopard is snoring very loudly.
He has eaten 6 kilos of carrots and drunk a dozen margaritas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I see it runs on eelectricity


No, petreel.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> really hope it falls into place




would you want anything brought over? HP sauce etc?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The snow leopard is snoring very loudly.
> He has eaten 6 kilos of carrots and drunk a dozen margaritas.



uh oh!!! the pirate will be on the bukkin' lepord with a kebbab in one hand and rum in the other!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, petreel.


Either way bet it gives you an el o ver trip.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thinking of a peace symbol on my other leg


don't just have a piece - have all of it.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy anniversary.
> I'm not feeling well. I'm going to try to get some rest.
> I'll catch up tomorrow.


Take it easy Ed, keep yourself well so your op can go ahead.


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Where's my buddy Lyn?


Hi Kirsty sorry I missed you earlier while out gallivanting.
Hope all is well and we get we catch up soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would you want anything brought over? HP sauce etc?


Ta, but not necessary.
We can get all that in Spain.
A copy of Doctor Who Magazine would be good though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Either way bet it gives you an el o ver trip.


In morays than one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty sorry I missed you earlier while out gallivanting.
> Hope all is well and we get we catch up soon.


Was it a fun gallivant ?


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180404
> View attachment 180405
> View attachment 180406
> View attachment 180407
> View attachment 180408
> View attachment 180409
> View attachment 180410


What a beautiful bride you are Kirsty! In a beautiful setting on a beautiful day!
It all looks lovely!! So glad you had a lovely day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I remember last year, the day before school, I went to the beech with my best friend. It was an amazing day. At the end of the day, we paddled out to sea on a blow up crocodile. We got quite far out and then just floated around for a bit. I remembered looking at the beautiful sunset thinking "what am I doing with my life? I could be doing this every day but instead I sit in a tiny classroom doing things that I don't want to do for 7 hours a day".
> 
> One day I want to move to the country side and live on a farm with friends. I'd have a big piece of land where id have all sorts of animals.








look how those inflatable crocs multiply when left unattended!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In morays than one!


I think congeratulations are in order!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How far did you go? I get too paranoid of sharks so I dont think i would go too far on something small.
> & well unfortunately sitting in that tiny class is a dreadful step towards a career you'll love (hopefully).
> I want to move somewhere country-ish too. my boyfriend and I always looks at houses when we drive around and he does the "this is a nice house, oh but theres no enough land for the babies" lol







The sharks are inflatable, too, so don't worry.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was it a fun gallivant ?


It was indeed! Lots of nice food, and good company, but tiring after a busy week in work!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> look how those inflatable crocs multiply when left unattended!


I think it's an issue that's just been blown out of proportion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was indeed! Lots of nice food, and good company, but tiring after a busy week in work!


Glad you had fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think it's an issue that's just been blown out of proportion.


But there's so many they must be cheap, despite the rate of inflation.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and get some sleep I am absolutely drained and struggling to keep eyes open. Will have to finish catching up tomorrow.
I'll be back to see if the party is still going in the morning, enjoy the rest of the night!
Nos da Adam and other friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> ooohh, well thats nice. Yeah I hate stepping on something pointy in the sand. My bestfriend got stung by a jellyfish recently. it wasnt fun  The beach water near me (well 3 hrs away) is super unclear and I don't get in that, since i cant see whats in it. Did you hear about the sea turtles getting herpes?! i read a short article about it from National Geographic on my snapchat. Not sure if anyone here has posted it also.
> and me too ! there are a lot of house 2 towns away from me that have a sun room . I want one of those !


Jellyfish are our friends in The Cold Dark Room.
They provide some illumination and can be used to throw at people.
SPLAT! 
See ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and get some sleep I am absolutely drained and struggling to keep eyes open. Will have to finish catching up tomorrow.
> I'll be back to see if the party is still going in the morning, enjoy the rest of the night!
> Nos da Adam and other friends.


Nos da, Lyn!
I must sleep too.
I'm nodding off over the keyboard. 
Sleep well!


----------



## jaizei

_I work from midnight to eight, come home, sleep for five minutes, eat breakfast, sleep six more minutes, shower, then I have ten minutes to bask in Lisa's love, then I'm off to the power plant, fresh as a daisy._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> _I work from midnight to eight, come home, sleep for five minutes, eat breakfast, sleep six more minutes, shower, then I have ten minutes to bask in Lisa's love, then I'm off to the power plant, fresh as a daisy._


And a nuclear accident may occur....................
Sleep at least two to three hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@mike taylor
Hope you are alright, old chap.
Not too late to pop in for a beer.




Supplied


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, those were the days.
Sadly this is considered not PC today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta, but not necessary.
> We can get all that in Spain.
> A copy of Doctor Who Magazine would be good though!




that i can do! i can post regular if yoy wish?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful bride you are Kirsty! In a beautiful setting on a beautiful day!
> It all looks lovely!! So glad you had a lovely day!




indeed! that's one lucky fella she has


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> look how those inflatable crocs multiply when left unattended!




they cost a fortune now! 


... due to inflation


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The sharks are inflatable, too, so don't worry.




just don't play them at pool!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But there's so many they must be cheap, despite the rate of inflation.




snap!! 


get it ??


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Prairie Mom !
> Hi, Chrissy!
> You've not come to the party, yet.
> - 1
> i'm such a sad chap.




Hi and happy roomiversary!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>





ahh the auld tin flute


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, those were the days.
> Sadly this is considered not PC today.




my money's on the underdog


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi and happy roomiversary!
> 
> View attachment 180444




carolanne, carolanne!!! don't go into the light!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi and happy roomiversary!
> 
> View attachment 180444




how the armadillo are you mom?!?? 

long time now see


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> how the armadillo are you mom?!??
> 
> long time now see


Hanging in there. Too busy to keep up with anything and doing some traveling this summer. How are you and Jade?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hanging in there. Too busy to keep up with anything and doing some traveling this summer. How are you and Jade?




where you off to?? we are both fine thank you . how is your caln? 

happy roomaversery!!!


----------



## johnandjade

before sill game was chewin the fat


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

burp!!!


----------



## johnandjade

guess i won pass the parcel! the plus side of being schizophrenic.... I'm never alone


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> guess i won pass the parcel! the plus side of being schizophrenic.... I'm never alone



"Roses are red,
violets are blue. 
I'm a schizophrenic,
and so am I !"

One of our favorites. Use it at leisure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> "Roses are red,
> violets are blue.
> I'm a schizophrenic,
> and so am I !"
> 
> One of our favorites. Use it at leisure.



"The distance between insanity and genius is measured only by success."


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crisps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!
> help yourselves!


Have missed the party??? Been gone way too long


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Undergrowth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Cold Dark Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that i can do! i can post regular if yoy wish?


Very kind of you, my friend, but no thanks, i could order it by subscription if I wished, but I rather like the game of only getting a copy when I visit the UK (last time 2013) or someone visits me and brings one along. Each issue then represents a memory!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 180473
> 
> Undergrowth.


"The distance between insanity and genius is measured only by success."
Adam seems to be measuring the distance between "Undergrowth" and tree tops me thinks…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> snap!!
> 
> 
> get it ??


Sadly, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi and happy roomiversary!
> 
> View attachment 180444


Hi, Chrissy, glad you could make it, still plenty of nibbles and drinks left, please help yourself.
Happy Roomiversary! 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh the auld tin flute


I love suits, especially three piece (not suites).
But I don't wear them much here, too hot, just a shirt and tie has to suffice.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off to sulk as nobody much has remembered!
> I'll be back to moan, later


There's so much food in here is there anywhere to sit? Happy roomiversary


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> they cost a fortune now!
> 
> 
> ... due to inflation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess i won pass the parcel! the plus side of being schizophrenic.... I'm never alone


No, Montgomery the giant coffee table armadillo won all the rounds and prizes in the pass the parcel, the penalty shoot out and, it would seem, every other game of the day so far. But there are rumours of bribery (involving the one-legged pirate), bullying the smaller 'dillos and hedgehogs and doping (drugging the snow leopards carrots). An investigation is pending.


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and happy anniversary.
> I bought an American southern favorite. Pigs feet.
> (I wont be having any myself)


Ooh can I invite my mum, she would be chuffed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> "The distance between insanity and genius is measured only by success."


I fail 50% of the time and succeed the other 50%.
Guess that makes me normal. 
Good morning Ken, Happy Roomiversary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Have missed the party??? Been gone way too long


Hello, Happy Roomiversary! 
Still 12 hours of party left.
Help yourself to some nosh and a slurp.
You are most welcome, party games later if I can find a trustworthy, neutral invigilator .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> "The distance between insanity and genius is measured only by success."
> Adam seems to be measuring the distance between "Undergrowth" and tree tops me thinks…


I did actually measure the canopy heights and lower levels in different areas of the Thai rain forests! 
Very interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> There's so much food in here is there anywhere to sit? Happy roomiversary


You sit on the armadillos.
They don't mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 180474


But they _are _adorable, Ken! 
Kittens are so last year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Ooh can I invite my mum, she would be chuffed


Sure, come one, come all.!
Everyone's welcome at The Cold Dark Roomiversary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The SI unit used to measure light intensity is the candela


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the name of the German national airline ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am going to learn Urdu.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moroccan wedding.





I'm trying to find a shot of the women ululating. 


This is the sort of thing, a very weird noise
wifey practices, sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

North Sea holidays.com.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The ice cream has been replenished, folks.
Help yourselves. 



At least it doesn't melt in The Cold Dark Room. 
Unlike in Morocco where, at this time of year, your ice cream cone is a sticky blob on the floor after 30 seconds!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A book about my exploits last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CathyNed said:


> Ukuleles any ukuleles?










As promised.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the name of the German national airline ?


Lufthansa ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lufthansa ?


Morning, Lyn.
Is correct for pointys.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn.
> Is correct for pointys.


Afternoon Adam wasn't sure if that was a trick question - points always welcome thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

From which plant is tequila made ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon Adam wasn't sure if that was a trick question - points always welcome thank you.


Oh, yes , it's afternoon already. 
Just general knowledge today, not the QI stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Appealing, John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Rule 1 just because its diving don't wear speedos!


People do, ya know


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Cold Dark Roommates!




good morning boss


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very kind of you, my friend, but no thanks, i could order it by subscription if I wished, but I rather like the game of only getting a copy when I visit the UK (last time 2013) or someone visits me and brings one along. Each issue then represents a memory!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mankinni!!!


I'm thinking of buying this one on Amazon.
What do you think of the colour?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the name of the German national airline ?


luftwaffa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning boss


Hello there, John.
How are you this fine day ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From which plant is tequila made ?



cactus?? or is that mesca ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Appealing, John ?




100% !!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm thinking of buying this one on Amazon.
> What do you think of the colour?




perfect


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> luftwaffa


In the old days !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, John.
> How are you this fine day ?




just rolled into Glasgow on a thomas, wee day out with jade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cactus?? or is that mesca ?


Yep, do you know what kind of cactus ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just rolled into Glasgow on a thomas, wee day out with jade


Have fun.
Watch out for the handshakes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People do, ya know


Oh dear! I feel it's not only falling out of the sky they have to worry about!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear! I feel it's not only falling out of the sky they have to worry about!


I have just purchased my mankini.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm thinking of buying this one on Amazon.
> What do you think of the colour?


 and


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, do you know what kind of cactus ?


blue agave plant


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just rolled into Glasgow on a thomas, wee day out with jade


have fun - don't spend too much!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> No I won't  I'll be married to him
> I was wearing a t shirt that said "mentally dating Jc Caylen" on it when I met him lol!
> Kian turned to my friend and said "we're better because we're actually dating" haha.
> 
> It's perfect because I love Jc and my best friend loves Kian. It was meant to be


And he likes animals!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> and


Photos will be provided at a future date................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> blue agave plant


Correct, but some points to John, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Photos will be provided at a future date................................


Please warn us in advance I don't think I could survive the shock!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180477


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points! 
This one is very famous.
But another sunny Scottish summer day, I see.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And he likes animals!


That is a very cross looking dog and duck!
(I'm sure I went to a pub called that once)
Maybe they're his minders
@spudthetortoise mum better not mess with them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Please warn us in advance I don't think I could survive the shock!


Especially if John and I can do a double act.
Not sure if the world's ready, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That is a very cross looking dog and duck!
> (I'm sure I went to a pub called that once)
> Maybe they're his minders
> @Spudsmum better not mess with them!


I've been to several dog and ducks.
But not in Morocco.
I like the idea of them being his minders, quackers though it may be.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially if John and I can do a double act.
> Not sure if the world's ready, yet.


- may cause a stampede out of the CDR
women and children first!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> - may cause a stampede out of the CDR
> women and children first!!!


To come and see us in the flesh, so to speak ?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And he likes animals!


Yep  wishbone (his dog) has been with him for 11 years 
He also has a cat called Vega. He even bought wishbone on tour for a while! He also has a tattoo of a wishbone for his dog


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.


Hi Gillian how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.


Morning, Gillian, morning, Oli !
I'm afraid Oli Kahn is still here on the German beer.
His goalkeeping prowess is deteriorating at every stein.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian how are you?


Hi Lyn! Nice to see you're around. 

Am fine though it's getting extremely HOT here. Believe it or not the heat seems to be annoying Oli.

How are you and how is Lola? Hope you are both well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep  wishbone (his dog) has been with him for 11 years
> He also has a cat called Vega. He even bought wishbone on tour for a while! He also has a tattoo of a wishbone for his dog


That dog looks much, much younger than 11.
Do you know what the duck's called ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, morning, Oli !
> I'm afraid Oli Kahn is still here on the German beer.
> His goalkeeping prowess is deteriorating at every stein.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Looking for trouble, Adam?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn! Nice to see you're around.
> 
> Am fine though it's getting extremely HOT here. Believe it or not the heat seems to be annoying Oli.
> 
> How are you and how is Lola? Hope you are both well.


We're fine thanks Gillian -I'm just shaking off a summer cold and looking forward to a long rest from school when we finish next week.
Lola is getting bigger and eating lots but doesn't like going out even on hot, sunny days. Silly tort


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn! Nice to see you're around.
> 
> Am fine though it's getting extremely HOT here. Believe it or not the heat seems to be annoying Oli.
> 
> How are you and how is Lola? Hope you are both well.


I give Tidgy a cool shower every now and then.
Tortoises can't regulate temperature like people, so they do overheat. 
We have to help keep them cool when it's this hot! 
Poor mites can get very uncomfortable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Looking for trouble, Adam?


Nope, but Oli is. 
He's been fighting with Seaman and Montgomery again this morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Adam, if you are looking for trouble, Oli is ready, I can tell by that expression on his face, so take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We're fine thanks Gillian -I'm just shaking off a summer cold and looking forward to a long rest from school when we finish next week.
> Lola is getting bigger and eating lots but doesn't like going out even on hot, sunny days. Silly tort


Wishes to get well soon, Lyn. 

Torts do get into "funny" moods at times don't they? I for one did not expect the heat to annoy Oli that much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is Elvis Presley's middle name ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, but Oli is.
> He's been fighting with Seaman and Montgomery again this morning.


They deserve it! They do not want to admit that he *IS* (notice present tense) the BEST goal-keeper in the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> They deserve it! They do not want to admit that he *IS* (notice present tense) the BEST goal-keeper in the world.


Well, Montgomery won the shoot out competition.
But I think he bribed the official and bullied the balls.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, do you know what kind of cactus ?




a spikey one


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have just purchased my mankini.




watch out spain, here we come!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> have fun - don't spend too much!!!



ahhhahhh!!! jade wants a charm bracelet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't have a passport - mine expired 3 years ago and never bothered to replace it.
> Apart from that don't like heat and no tort sitter.
> I hope you have a great time though!


Got you a 'new' passport, Lyn.
Won't need much alteration.


And cooling clothing









And a tort sitter.
So no more excuses please!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Points!
> This one is very famous.
> But another sunny Scottish summer day, I see.




ain't raining in the pub .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhhahhh!!! jade wants a charm bracelet


Very cheap here.
Rubbish quality, mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ain't raining in the pub .


No but it's pouring !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I would've swam home but I forgot my goggles. Silly me. I will make sure I have them tomorrow


Borrow mine,




Japanese rain goggles.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Montgomery won the shoot out competition.
> But I think he bribed the official and bullied the balls.


That is not fair!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me and my sniffles to hit the hay and hope it doesn't hit me back.
> Enjoy the rest of your evening Adam (and anyone else in the Shadows - Hank, Bruce and Brian etc
> See you soon.
> Nos da!


The Shadows are taking over from The Four Seasons today for the Roomiversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That is not fair!


There is an inquiry going on.
We will have justice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

British summer fashions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

More nibbles!
Help yourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is an inquiry going on.
> We will have justice.


I'll be waiting too.And a *lawyer *is ready too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The next game is Vampire Sardines.
Who wants to play ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll be waiting too.And a *lawyer *is ready too.


I know I mentioned vampires, but a lawyer ?
In The Cold Dark Room ?
Mercy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@CathyNed


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know I mentioned vampires, but a lawyer ?
> In The Cold Dark Room ?
> Mercy!


Oh yes a lawyer, in case the fighting goes on, Oli - Kahn of course - will have someone to defend him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes a lawyer, in case the fighting goes on, Oli - Kahn of course - will have someone to defend him.


I thought you would do that, Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Teepee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I had one of these!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our Cold Dark Room X Factor auditions will be held throughout the afternoon.
I'm singing, "Madam Cholet" by The Wombles.
Anyone else ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Human saliva has a boiling point three times higher than ordinary water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all and welcome to another 24hrs on the 3rd rock from the sun. just over a week till i fly down to London!! hopefully only a few more weeks till i fly to spain!!
> 
> fingers crossed mr ed's pre op goes well and he gets a green light


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

More snacks, Roomites


Help yourselves to yogurt.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hello cold dark roomers!! Had an awesome time at the zoo today


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought you would do that, Gillian!


I will NOT allow Seaman or anyone else to annoy Oli Kahn, or even Oli my tort for that matter.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello cold dark roomers!! Had an awesome time at the zoo today


Hello @kirsty Johnston hope you are well and glad to hear you enjoyed it at the zoo. No zoo here, unfortunately. Too costly for the Govt.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

OTE="kirsty Johnston, post: 1351099, member: 42118"]Hello cold dark roomers!! Had an awesome time at the zoo today [/QUOTE]


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello @kirsty Johnston hope you are well and glad to hear you enjoyed it at the zoo. No zoo here, unfortunately. Too costly for the Govt.


Hello Gillian. Long time no speak  how are you?


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello Gillian. Long time no speak  how are you?


Hi there! Have not seen you "around" for quite long. Hope all is fine back there.

Am fine, though rather bored: it gets so *HOT *here that one cannot move until after sunset OR at 9-11am, after which the sun starts *striking*. Was telling Lyn, even Oli seems to be annoyed by the heat! Sounds funny.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180490
> View attachment 180491
> View attachment 180493
> View attachment 180494
> View attachment 180495
> OTE="kirsty Johnston, post: 1351099, member: 42118"]Hello cold dark roomers!! Had an awesome time at the zoo today


[/QUOTE]
Lovely pics!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More snacks, Roomites
> View attachment 180489
> 
> Help yourselves to yogurt.


No thanks Adam. Had more than enough yesterday, do not want to gain weight.....UGH!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I poked around a bit reading posts. Man!, you people are so witty and fun Sorry, I don't have time to chat. Have a good day, everyone!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is Elvis Presley's middle name ?


Aaron


----------



## Lyn W

I had no idea I shared the same name as Janice Lyn Joplin a bit of Tippex should do the trick!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Teepee


I thought that's what you did after to much Earl Grey


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The next game is Vampire Sardines.
> Who wants to play ?


I like a game I can get my teeth into.


----------



## 4jean

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great you popped in Jean.
> Still going strong here as a Cold Dark Room day is 48 hours, so still 25 hours to go!
> Thanks for popping by, we're honoured.
> grab a drink and some nibbles, there's still loads left!
> What's the temp in NY ?



Thank you. It has been in the 90's which is hot for us....and really no rain for the past several weeks which is unusual. So I'm glad that it's damp in here, it feels refreshing. I should have brought a few plants with me...or maybe my tort. Francis although she seems to really enjoy this weather. Lots of outdoor time.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had one of these!


A xylophone or trio of tribesmen playing them?

I had a tin one - my sister hit me over the head with it and cut my scalp.
I can remember my Mum holding me over the kitchen sink so she could run my head under the tap. When I saw all the blood I thought I was dying there was so much of it. It was probably more water though!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180490
> View attachment 180491
> View attachment 180493
> View attachment 180494
> View attachment 180495
> OTE="kirsty Johnston, post: 1351099, member: 42118"]Hello cold dark roomers!! Had an awesome time at the zoo today


[/QUOTE]

Hi Kirsty - hope you had a word about that torts water dish!!

Is that Edinburgh Zoo? My sister went there a few weeks ago. I haven't been to a zoo in years. My nearest (Bristol) has changed a lot - no big animals anymore - they don't have the space to house them properly which is fair enough and progress I suppose. Longleat is the place for lions etc. Haven't been there for years either.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

Sorry I had to dash off earlier my washing line broke so had to go and buy some new waxed rope and do a balancing act on my ladder to fix it. All done now and normal washing and drying can be resumed - weather permitting.
I've also been fiddling around with my bike - I'm not sure if my handlebars are on the wrong way - only because a basket I wanted to put on it won't fit. probably the wrong type of basket.
If they are on the wrong way I could meet myself coming back when I ride it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180498
> View attachment 180499


That's lovely! is it a Pandora bracelet?
Love the tort charm.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That dog looks much, much younger than 11.
> Do you know what the duck's called ?


The duck was called Pebbles and that was quite a few years ago 

Unfortunately, Wishbone got hold of pebbles and that was the end of the little duck.


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> The duck was called Pebbles and that was quite a few years ago
> 
> Unfortunately, Wishbone got hold of pebbles and that was the end of the little duck.


This is Wishbone now 




Baby Vega and young Jc 


And now


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> This is Wishbone now
> View attachment 180500
> 
> View attachment 180501
> 
> Baby Vega and young Jc
> View attachment 180502
> 
> And now
> View attachment 180503


Nice pics, though I am scared of dogs.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> The duck was called Pebbles and that was quite a few years ago
> 
> Unfortunately, Wishbone got hold of pebbles and that was the end of the little duck.


A murder waiting to happen I suppose.
Dog and duck never a good mix - unless a pub name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hello cold dark roomers!! Had an awesome time at the zoo today


Hi, Kirsty! 
Glad you had fun! 
Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I will NOT allow Seaman or anyone else to annoy Oli Kahn, or even Oli my tort for that matter.


But David said Oli started it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello @kirsty Johnston hope you are well and glad to hear you enjoyed it at the zoo. No zoo here, unfortunately. Too costly for the Govt.


There's Ghamadan zoo.
But when I went, the conditions for rhe animals were terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180490
> View attachment 180491
> View attachment 180493
> View attachment 180494
> View attachment 180495
> OTE="kirsty Johnston, post: 1351099, member: 42118"]Hello cold dark roomers!! Had an awesome time at the zoo today


[/QUOTE]
Ok, got the pictures now! 
What about Chad ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No thanks Adam. Had more than enough yesterday, do not want to gain weight.....UGH!


We have the Low Fat Option ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I poked around a bit reading posts. Man!, you people are so witty and fun Sorry, I don't have time to chat. Have a good day, everyone!!!


Enjoy whatever you do, Chrissy, and good luck with it all. 
Speak soon, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aaron


Correct! 
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I had no idea I shared the same name as Janice Lyn Joplin a bit of Tippex should do the trick!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like a game I can get my teeth into.


Fangs for the memory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> Thank you. It has been in the 90's which is hot for us....and really no rain for the past several weeks which is unusual. So I'm glad that it's damp in here, it feels refreshing. I should have brought a few plants with me...or maybe my tort. Francis although she seems to really enjoy this weather. Lots of outdoor time.



It may be too Cold in here for Francis.And there's no UVB (or light, for that matter).
Plants tend to wilt or get fallen on by people stumbling about in the dark. 
Sorry.
But you are most welcome, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A xylophone or trio of tribesmen playing them?
> 
> I had a tin one - my sister hit me over the head with it and cut my scalp.
> I can remember my Mum holding me over the kitchen sink so she could run my head under the tap. When I saw all the blood I thought I was dying there was so much of it. It was probably more water though!


A trio of tribesmen, of course.
wifey did.
I must confess, despite all my life experiences, I have never been almost annihilated by a xylophone wielding sibling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi Kirsty - hope you had a word about that torts water dish!!

Is that Edinburgh Zoo? My sister went there a few weeks ago. I haven't been to a zoo in years. My nearest (Bristol) has changed a lot - no big animals anymore - they don't have the space to house them properly which is fair enough and progress I suppose. Longleat is the place for lions etc. Haven't been there for years either.[/QUOTE]
Applied for a job at Longleat looking after llamas and giraffes. 
I understand Bristol Zoo stopped having bears 'cos they seem to go mad in captivity, there wasn't room for other large species to have a happy life and the elephant died. Safari parks are better for larger beasts. 
That torts eyes look bad to me, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 180498
> View attachment 180499


Yeah, good, specially the tort of course.
You can add new ones to it over the years ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I had to dash off earlier my washing line broke so had to go and buy some new waxed rope and do a balancing act on my ladder to fix it. All done now and normal washing and drying can be resumed - weather permitting.
> I've also been fiddling around with my bike - I'm not sure if my handlebars are on the wrong way - only because a basket I wanted to put on it won't fit. probably the wrong type of basket.
> If they are on the wrong way I could meet myself coming back when I ride it.


Cyclic riding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The duck was called Pebbles and that was quite a few years ago
> 
> Unfortunately, Wishbone got hold of pebbles and that was the end of the little duck.


 Poor Pebbles! 
Naughty Wishbone! 
Still, you see why it's never safe to have torts around dogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> This is Wishbone now
> View attachment 180500
> 
> View attachment 180501
> 
> Baby Vega and young Jc
> View attachment 180502
> 
> And now
> View attachment 180503


Yeah, they all look older now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where in the UK did Adolf Hitler study art ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*STOP PRESS
Swiss *entrants for the CDR factor.
Yodelling is cool.


----------



## spud's_mum

Well the theme park was really good. 
Apart from the fact that one of the rides broke down when my friends and I were on it 

Luckily, our boat (it was a water ride) broke down just as we started going up the huge hill. So we were at the bottom of it. Some people were at the top! I don't know how they got out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a CDR Factor entry all the way from Tonga.
Performing yams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And from Nepal.




A high diving Yak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well the theme park was really good.
> Apart from the fact that one of the rides broke down when my friends and I were on it
> 
> Luckily, our boat (it was a water ride) broke down just as we started going up the huge hill. So we were at the bottom of it. Some people were at the top! I don't know how they got out.


Swimming with inflatable crocodiles, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Yellow Turtle01 
I know you do disappear for periods of time sometimes, but I do hope you're well and everything's fine in your life.
Happy Roomiversary, Delaney!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another entry for the CDR Factor!




A donkey shampooist.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have the Low Fat Option ?


Hi Adam Wifey and Tigdy.

Alright in that case, low fat/diet food will do, thanks Adam.
Love,
Gillian and Oli (my little tort who's in deep sleep dreaming of his girlfriend).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another entry for the CDR Factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A donkey shampooist.


That really made me LAUGH OUT LOUD! Thanks for posting Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But David said Oli started it!


And why did you believe Seaman? What about Oli?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You sit on the armadillos.
> They don't mind.


Thank you, have they finished the football then, it's so dark in here I can't see


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure, come one, come all.!
> Everyone's welcome at The Cold Dark Roomiversary!


Whoop whoop, it's part time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somewhere I'd love to visit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That really made me LAUGH OUT LOUD! Thanks for posting Adam.


Don't think they shampoo them much here.


----------



## Amron

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180404
> View attachment 180405
> View attachment 180406
> View attachment 180407
> View attachment 180408
> View attachment 180409
> View attachment 180410


Wow, really beautiful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And why did you believe Seaman? What about Oli?


Oli says Seaman started it and Montgomery says it was President Erdogan of Turkey. 
An independent inquiry is underway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Thank you, have they finished the football then, it's so dark in here I can't see


Yep. 
Though the result is still unconfirmed. 
As you say, it's a bit Dark to see what's happening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Whoop whoop, it's part time


Part time ?
Hmmm, it's a full time job looking after this place.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Attempts at gluing back falling out hair should be carefully supervised.


Looking like a swamp monster, have we room for them in the CDR?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Looking like a swamp monster, have we room for them in the CDR?


Room for everyone.
And giraffes, we have a very high ceiling.
Actually, no one seen it yet and all attempts to climb the walls have failed to find the top.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Part time ?
> Hmmm, it's a full time job looking after this place.


Forgive me I must of had too much alcafroll it should is said party time, ...hic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And zebras, too.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Room for everyone.
> And giraffes, we have a very high ceiling.
> Actually, no one seen it yet and all attempts to climb the walls have failed to find the top.


Maybe I can reach, if I just stretch my neck that little bit more..... ohhh I'm toppling over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Forgive me I must of had too much alcafroll it should is said party time, ...hic


I am not as much under the affluence of incohol as some teople pink I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A courgette (or zucchini) choir has entered the CDR Factor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a pianist from Zanzibar.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oli says Seaman started it and Montgomery says it was President Erdogan of Turkey.
> An independent inquiry is underway.


Hmmmmm. Adam, I was talking about football not politics;unless President Erdogan was a football player in the past.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Though the result is still unconfirmed.
> As you say, it's a bit Dark to see what's happening.


Why don't you put on the lights for a change?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmm. Adam, I was talking about football not politics;unless President Erdogan was a football player in the past.


Talking politics is forbidden on the Forum.
He was a semi-professional player for Kasimpasa Spor Kolùbù before becoming Mayor of Istanbul.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why don't you put on the lights for a change?


1) there aren't any.
2) it wouldn't be The Cold Dark Room if we did.
The Cold Fairly Well Lit Room doesn't work for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed, hope you are feeling better today my friend.
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Noodle / spaghetti measurer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And yet again, over 400 posts on this one thread! Sorry folks, I won't be back reading, so I'll be missing all of that. Adam, it's nice to, "see" you posting. Hope all is well with you and your wife and tortoise.


And 850 since!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1) there aren't any.
> 2) it wouldn't be The Cold Dark Room if we did.
> The Cold Fairly Well Lit Room doesn't work for me.


What if it worked for us? Votes? Democracy? Back into politics.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More nibbles!
> Help yourselves.


I feeling full with all this food, but if you insist, I will help you out by ha in a couple they look so yummmmy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Awwww :/ come to Maryland, we have a HUGE bridge we cross over to get to the beach. And there are always some type of stores on the side, and a lot of farms







This one ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1) there aren't any.
> 2) it wouldn't be The Cold Dark Room if we did.
> The Cold Fairly Well Lit Room doesn't work for me.







Would this do, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What if it worked for us? Votes? Democracy? Back into politics.


The Cold Dark Room is not a democracy.
It is a meritocracy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I feeling full with all this food, but if you insist, I will help you out by ha in a couple they look so yummmmy


You are most welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Would this do, Adam?


Perfect!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perfect!


That's great to hear for a change.  Tell me, is it cold enough, dark enough?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perfect!


Where has everyone gone? Are you all n Spain now?


----------



## Gillian M

Hi Adam, I'd rather this one with so much light and sun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's great to hear for a change.  Tell me, is it cold enough, dark enough?


For me, yes...........
For others, it's not really important.................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Where has everyone gone? Are you all n Spain now?


Not yet.
wifey is talking gibberish at me, i have to at least pretend to listen.
Sorry.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet.
> wifey is talking gibberish at me, i have to at least pretend to listen.
> Sorry.


Understandable, it's very wise to listen to the better half


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, I'd rather this one with so much light and sun.


Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think i've gone blind!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me, yes...........
> For others, it's not really important.................


I for one think it's a bit too cold in there. What about a central heating system?  And a change in its name to "*Warm *Dark Room?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Understandable, it's very wise to listen to the better half


You reckon ?
She's had too much vodka and is still yabbering on.


----------



## Gillian M

Amron said:


> Understandable, it's very wise to listen to the better half


Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I for one think it's a bit too cold in there. What about a central heating system?  And a change in its name to "*Warm *Dark Room?"


You going to pay for it ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think i've gone blind!


GOD forbid!You used to say you love hot weather, the sun etc.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You going to pay for it ?


Let's put it this way: I'll see what it costs and if it's too expensive, and divide the amount into three: I'll pay a third, Oli Kahn a third and Oli my tort a third. Alright?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> GOD forbid!You used to say you love hot weather, the sun etc.


I love heat and the suns warmth.
I hate bright lights.
But The Cold Dark Room is an escape from the heat.
Nice sometimes.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You reckon ?
> She's had too much vodka and is still yabbering on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's put it this way: I'll see what it costs and if it's too expensive, and divide the amount into three: I'll pay a third, Oli Kahn a third and Oli my tort a third. Alright?


Ok, i'll ask Montgomery for a price.


----------



## Gillian M

A very *DARK* but not necessarily cold room, Adam:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, absolutely my way of doing things.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love heat and the suns warmth.
> I hate bright lights.
> But The Cold Dark Room is an escape from the heat.
> Nice sometimes.


Oh that makes things clearer.

By the way what's the weather like nowadays back there. Here, it is REALLY HOT.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh that makes things clearer.
> 
> By the way what's the weather like nowadays back there. Here, it it REALLY HOT.


Here, too! 42 degrees today.
Lovely!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, i'll ask Montgomery for a price.


Why don't you ask..... Muller? Lahm? Goetze?  They are brainy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So apart from the half term we have in May which accounts for one of your extra weeks you have the same - but still manage 2 more in the summer! I feel very hard done by!! Any jobs going in Ireland?


Yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why don't you ask..... Muller? Lahm? Goetze?  They are brainy.


So is Montgomery.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, too! 42 degrees today.
> Lovely!


More or less like Amman. I don't mind it, but I was telling someone at TFO: we get imprisoned at home, and I sometimes get the impression that even Oli gets bored, restless....you name it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> More or less like Amman. I don't mind it, but I was telling someone at TFO: we get imprisoned at home, and I sometimes get the impression that even Oli gets bored, restless....you name it.


He needs lots of cool showers.
Works for Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He needs lots of cool showers.
> Works for Tidgy.


I've tried that, he doesn't seem to like it unless the water is warm.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Ok, got the pictures now! 
What about Chad ?[/QUOTE]
Chad was hiding in the corner of his enclosure basking so I didn't get a good picture - this is the only one I got


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would need to be a pretty big bra too!!








?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I've tried that, he doesn't seem to like it unless the water is warm.


No, he won't to begin.
Now, Tidgy actually walks and sits under the tap on the terrace until i turn it on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180516
> 
> Ok, got the pictures now!
> What about Chad ?


Chad was hiding in the corner of his enclosure basking so I didn't get a good picture - this is the only one I got[/QUOTE]
ha ha!
Just about see the little fellow! 
Thank you!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi Kirsty - hope you had a word about that torts water dish!!

Is that Edinburgh Zoo? My sister went there a few weeks ago. I haven't been to a zoo in years. My nearest (Bristol) has changed a lot - no big animals anymore - they don't have the space to house them properly which is fair enough and progress I suppose. Longleat is the place for lions etc. Haven't been there for years either.[/QUOTE]
Hi lyn!! We keep missing each other  coincidentally I thought the same but there's actually a pond like thing at the other end of the enclosure that doesn't cause the same threat so I was fairly happy  
It's the 5 sisters zoo around 15 miles west of Edinburgh. I don't like Edinburgh zoo it totally stinks and I don't really think they take good care of the animals, they are all in really tiny enclosures and it makes me sad where as most of the animals are rescues in the 5 sisters. The two big things they have their are bears and lions and both were ex circus animals they rescued with the help of the community. The bear enclosure is massive and I only saw one of the 4 bears they have because their enclosure is massive and it's about a mile to walk round it so when we go to the zoo we only go to that one  
How have you been keeping?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chad was hiding in the corner of his enclosure basking so I didn't get a good picture - this is the only one I got


ha ha!
Just about see the little fellow!
Thank you! [/QUOTE]
Last time I went it was a scorching day and he was plodding about like a mad man all day. I completely fell in love with him. Agitators were cool too!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180517
> 
> ha ha!
> Just about see the little fellow!
> Thank you!


Last time I went it was a scorching day and he was plodding about like a mad man all day. I completely fell in love with him. Agitators were cool too![/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 180517
> 
> ha ha!
> Just about see the little fellow!
> Thank you!


Last time I went it was a scorching day and he was plodding about like a mad man all day. I completely fell in love with him. Agitators were cool too![/QUOTE]
i'm a bit of an agitator myself.
He's super!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Amron said:


> Wow, really beautiful


That's very nice  thank you so much!!
I had the most amazing day ever!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Well the theme park was really good.
> Apart from the fact that one of the rides broke down when my friends and I were on it
> 
> Luckily, our boat (it was a water ride) broke down just as we started going up the huge hill. So we were at the bottom of it. Some people were at the top! I don't know how they got out.


I've heard they've just been entered for the high diving at Rio.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another entry for the CDR Factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A donkey shampooist.


That's nothing new - most contestants get their a** in a lather before they perform.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's nothing new - most contestants get their a** in a lather before they perform.


Evening, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noodle / spaghetti measurer.


I don't know how I manage without mine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know how I manage without mine


Me neither!


----------



## Lyn W

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi lyn!! We keep missing each other  coincidentally I thought the same but there's actually a pond like thing at the other end of the enclosure that doesn't cause the same threat so I was fairly happy
> It's the 5 sisters zoo around 15 miles west of Edinburgh. I don't like Edinburgh zoo it totally stinks and I don't really think they take good care of the animals, they are all in really tiny enclosures and it makes me sad where as most of the animals are rescues in the 5 sisters. The two big things they have their are bears and lions and both were ex circus animals they rescued with the help of the community. The bear enclosure is massive and I only saw one of the 4 bears they have because their enclosure is massive and it's about a mile to walk round it so when we go to the zoo we only go to that one
> How have you been keeping?


Hi Kirsty my sister wasn't that impressed with the zoo either (she doesn't like zoos) but her rich friend had paid to fly herself and 3 friends in a private jet up to Edinburgh for a few days, they all had a suite each at the Balmoral Hotel a private car to run them around and the zoo was one of the trips she'd planned because she know my sis likes animals, so she didn't like to say too much.
I'm good thanks Kirsty had a very busy few months with all the school paperwork but that's all done and we finish for summer next Weds so can't complain (well - I could but won't)!! How about you and your job etc and how is married life?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn!


Hi Adam hope you are having a pleasant evening


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed, hope you are feeling better today my friend.
> @ZEROPILOT


Has anyone heard from Ed today?
Hope you are OK @ZEROPILOT


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Lyn W said:


> Hi Kirsty my sister wasn't that impressed with the zoo either (she doesn't like zoos) but her rich friend had paid to fly herself and 3 friends in a private jet up to Edinburgh for a few days, they all had a suite each at the Balmoral Hotel a private car to run them around and the zoo was one of the trips she'd planned because she know my sis likes animals, so she didn't like to say too much.
> I'm good thanks Kirsty had a very busy few months with all the school paperwork but that's all done and we finish for summer next Weds so can't complain (well - I could but won't)!! How about you and your job etc and how is married life?


Oh wow! Sounds like some trip! The balmoral is lovely and right in the middle of princess street with all the hustle and bustle. 
The schools broke up here 2 weeks ago - my friend who is a teacher is spending her time doing tour of Thailand for a month and I'm seriously jealous!! You'll get loads of well deserved rest and hopefully we can catch up some more


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one ?


I think so. Is that the bay bridge going to Ocean City ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I think so. Is that the bay bridge going to Ocean City ?


I just googled it. Yes that one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam hope you are having a pleasant evening


Lovely! 
Very drunk and about to watch episode one of Fury from the Deep with wifey. (though the episode has been burned by the BBC).
Zac was here earlier and i told him off him for not attending The Roomiversary.
But a pleasant day, as usual, ta.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Roomiversary, Tina!
> @leigti


Hello, I totally forgot about the date yesterday. Had a crummy day at work. But happy anniversary to the cold dark room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Has anyone heard from Ed today?
> Hope you are OK @ZEROPILOT


No, not heard a peep.
Oh, dear, i do hope he's ok.
I love Ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I think so. Is that the bay bridge going to Ocean City ?


I'm not sure!
I've never been to the US!
One day.
But I think it's the Chesapeake Bay Bridge?
According to Google.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Hello, I totally forgot about the date yesterday. Had a crummy day at work. But happy anniversary to the cold dark room!


Thanks, Tina.
Sorry about your working day.
And happy Roomiversary to you too.
Always value your occasional but never dull contributions! 
Hope you're doing well, friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And near the end of the Cold Dark Roomiversary celebrations.
@mctlong 
A moderator I haven't had a spat with yet! 
Please come in and have a snack and a slurp.
You'd be most welcome.
Grab an armadillo, don't sit on the hedgehogs and the one-legged pirate will fetch you a drink of choice. 
The flying jellyfish are not a big problem and the snow leopard only eats carrots, bless her.
Welcome!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not heard a peep.
> Oh, dear, i do hope he's ok.
> I love Ed



Isn't he usually quiet on the weekends?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Isn't he usually quiet on the weekends?


Yep, but he went to bed early last night saying he didn't feel too good.
We worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have you actually read all this stuff from the last couple of days, Cameron ?
As a mod , I mean. 
nearly 900 posts in 2 days ?
If so, i am most terribly sorry.
(but not at all repentant.)


----------



## jaizei

Ya, told you I lurk


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Ya, told you I lurk


You mean no, then ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Roomiversary is done.
But thank you to all those many, many people who've contributed, both old friends and new.
900 posts in 2 days! 
Spectacular! 
I love you all and will leave you again now, til the next time. 
The Cold Dark Room Rules!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very short of moderator support here.
Wonder why ?
But then again lots of love to @jaizei and @wellington for making most welcome appearances.
Much appreciated.
But very disappointed with the others. 
And the 'new' one has just ignored this, despite an alert when they were online. 
See you later all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still; overall a resounding success.
So good to see so many old friends pop in and new folks who seem lovely and worthy of being Cold Dark Roomers. 
Bless you all.
And not forgetting those who are not currently posting.
We miss you here, you know who you are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Cold Dark Room Forever!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed, hope you are feeling better today my friend.
> @ZEROPILOT


I'll contribute again once this crap is over.
Unfortunately the meds are losing their magic. Rough night.
But I currently feel ok. Thanks my friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll contribute again once this crap is over.
> Unfortunately the meds are losing their magic. Rough night.
> But I currently feel ok. Thanks my friends.


Mercy, Ed!
You had me worried.
So glad to hear your voice, I cannot say!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll contribute again once this crap is over.
> Unfortunately the meds are losing their magic. Rough night.
> But I currently feel ok. Thanks my friends.


But you kind of marred my dramatic exit!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Has anyone heard from Ed today?
> Hope you are OK @ZEROPILOT


Thanks Lyn.
Just another rough patch.
The doc is hesitant to give me any stronger meds and the procedure isn't untill the 28th.
In fact, on the 24th I need to stop taking those meds altogether.
It might get even more interesting.
I'll be back in full force soon. Today has been ok.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not heard a peep.
> Oh, dear, i do hope he's ok.
> I love Ed


Yes.
I love you too.
All of you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> Isn't he usually quiet on the weekends?


Not according to my wife


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not according to my wife


know what you mean.
Right, dramatic exit #2
see you anon folks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, that didn't work at all.
Oh, well, i give in.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely! is it a Pandora bracelet?
> Love the tort charm.




yeah, though the didn't have the charm she asked for  

i done my homework and knew I could get her the turtle she was presently surprised


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, good, specially the tort of course.
> You can add new ones to it over the years ?




yip, never be stuck for gift ideas again.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room 

jades making a fry up and we are eating it in bed . 

lots of fun yesterday, lunch and drinks in the Hard Rock Cafe. and jade got another 2 piercings in her ear. no tattoos for me though 

hope everyone is well and hangovers aren't to bad!


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Roomiversary is done.
> But thank you to all those many, many people who've contributed, both old friends and new.
> 900 posts in 2 days!
> Spectacular!
> I love you all and will leave you again now, til the next time.
> The Cold Dark Room Rules!


It's been great, as usual, cat thing up with all the goings on in the CDR. Shame you didn't get to your target number but it wasn't for want of trying on your part. Fun and laughter all the way. Thank you for the party


----------



## wellington

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Just another rough patch.
> The doc is hesitant to give me any stronger meds and the procedure isn't untill the 28th.
> In fact, on the 24th I need to stop taking those meds altogether.
> It might get even more interesting.
> I'll be back in full force soon. Today has been ok.


I don't know of your situation. But sure do hope all the best for you in whatever it is your going through. 
Take care of yourself. Check in when you can. There's of course always an empty spot on this forum when your not able to post. Good thoughts and healing hugs for you.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Just another rough patch.
> The doc is hesitant to give me any stronger meds and the procedure isn't untill the 28th.
> In fact, on the 24th I need to stop taking those meds altogether.
> It might get even more interesting.
> I'll be back in full force soon. Today has been ok.


Hello Ed, and wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Roomiversary is done.
> But thank you to all those many, many people who've contributed, both old friends and new.
> 900 posts in 2 days!
> Spectacular!
> I love you all and will leave you again now, til the next time.
> The Cold Dark Room Rules!


We love you too Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.


----------



## Amron

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Just another rough patch.
> The doc is hesitant to give me any stronger meds and the procedure isn't untill the 28th.
> In fact, on the 24th I need to stop taking those meds altogether.
> It might get even more interesting.
> I'll be back in full force soon. Today has been ok.


Hope things start improving for you, take care x


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks guys!
I appreciate the support.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks guys!
> I appreciate the support.




We are rooting for you!! 
Hopefully you mange w/o those meds for a few days!


----------



## Momof4

Look who we adopted today!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Look who we adopted today!
> View attachment 180654




wayhh!!!!!  lovley little pooch


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. 

off to another new branch today, more organised this week



I even made a portable work light from a camera tripod! only 3 days work this week, flying to London on Thursday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

well my contraption works 


... when it's plugged in obviously


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning beer drinkers !!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning beer drinkers !!




morning gramps! only 2hrs to go till beer time for me!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> morning gramps! only 2hrs to go till beer time for me!!


Well I already started ! It's not a two legged run or a two can run ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Nope 4 can run !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope 4 can run !




box of 18 in the fridge waiting


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhh!!! bud time


----------



## johnandjade

the joys of looking at pictures from the weekend, I don't remember this!


----------



## johnandjade

another 2 cars for Friday


----------



## Gillian M

to you all at CDR.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey everyone, how are you?
It was AMAZING weather here so Spud enjoyed the day outside 
I went Pokemon hunting with a friend and caught some rather good Pokemon. Now I have sunburn on my face  it better turn into a nice tan!
Monty loves the sun, too. He spent the day sunbathing.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Look who we adopted today!
> View attachment 180654


Aw - what a beauty!
What's his name and breed.
He looks slightly bemused but also quite mischievous!


johnandjade said:


> the joys of looking at pictures from the weekend, I don't remember this!
> View attachment 180701


Heard you like a lion in the mornings.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> to you all at CDR.


Hi Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that didn't work at all.
> Oh, well, i give in.


You doing a disappearing act on us again Adam?
Well take care and pop back when you can - it's been fun
and we'll miss you!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Just another rough patch.
> The doc is hesitant to give me any stronger meds and the procedure isn't until the 28th.
> In fact, on the 24th I need to stop taking those meds altogether.
> It might get even more interesting.
> I'll be back in full force soon. Today has been ok.


Glad to see you back Ed, and hope things stay under control until the 28th.
Try to take it easy!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey everyone, how are you?
> It was AMAZING weather here so Spud enjoyed the day outside
> I went Pokemon hunting with a friend and caught some rather good Pokemon. Now I have sunburn on my face  it better turn into a nice tan!
> Monty loves the sun, too. He spent the day sunbathing.


Hi there - you already finished school for the summer?
Lucky you - 2 more days for me!
Hope you weren't wearing sunglasses

and splash that sun screen on!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi there - you already finished school for the summer?
> Lucky you - 2 more days for me!
> Hope you weren't wearing sunglasses
> View attachment 180719
> and splash that sun screen on!!


Yep, finished on Friday  
I did put on sun screen... After I was burned


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh why can my camera never focus when I take action shots?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. I'm back home after my trip up north where the internet was poor and the mobile phone signal non-existent. 

We had a lovely time up on the moors and out on the Farne Islands and then arrive back to weather where you'd expect to be listening to cicadas. 

My friend who has a Guinea Pig rescue puts frozen bottles of water wrapped in pillowcases in the animal enclosures so they can keep cool. 

Joe retreated to the shade by 11am yesterday - lightweight! I cut the lawn at 7am to avoid him this morning


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! another busy day ahead... i had no clean socks so i have a pair of jades on, the are covered in stars :/


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. I'm back home after my trip up north where the internet was poor and the mobile phone signal non-existent.
> 
> We had a lovely time up on the moors and out on the Farne Islands and then arrive back to weather where you'd expect to be listening to cicadas.
> 
> My friend who has a Guinea Pig rescue puts frozen bottles of water wrapped in pillowcases in the animal enclosures so they can keep cool.
> 
> Joe retreated to the shade by 11am yesterday - lightweight! I cut the lawn at 7am to avoid him this morning




morning mum! glad you had a good time


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian!


Good afternoon Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.


----------



## spud's_mum

Afternoon, guys 
It's 31 degrees here and very humid. Spud is out and I have covered half his enclosure. I am also spraying it with cool hose water every couple of hours. 

I have managed to get suncream in my eye and it has been stinging for ages!


----------



## spud's_mum

This is crazy. It's so hot that I burned my feet on my patio. Flip flops from now on


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Afternoon, guys
> It's 31 degrees here and very humid. Spud is out and I have covered half his enclosure. I am also spraying it with cool hose water every couple of hours.
> 
> I have managed to get suncream in my eye and it has been stinging for ages!


Hi, hope you are well.

Sorry that you got sun cream into your eye, and hope it's now better.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> This is crazy. It's so hot that I burned my feet on my patio. Flip flops from now on


Where are you? Ok, here in Jordan, (and all the Middle East, this heat is more than normal). You seem to be talking about a place where heat is not expected, if I am not mistaken. Right?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Where are you? Ok, here in Jordan, (and all the Middle East, this heat is more than normal). You seem to be talking about a place where heat is not expected, if I am not mistaken. Right?


Yeah, it's not usually hot. I'm in England so it's usually raining 
Spud is happy though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello miss Gillian.
It has been my experience that people generally do NOT change.
But they can fake it for short periods of time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's in the high 90s here and the rain made it even hotter....Go figure.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, it's not usually hot. I'm in England so it's usually raining
> Spud is happy though
> View attachment 180775


Joe is out grazing clover at the moment. It's obviously cooled down a bit. On a normal day, he'd be settling down for the night about now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm soooo glad that climate change isn't real.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm soooo glad that climate change isn't real.




salutations sir! how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

all going well, i will be having a beer in spain with mr adam next week!!


----------



## johnandjade

just ordered another degubah system! it's needed. not sure where it's going but hey ho lol. and we are on the hunt for another female


----------



## johnandjade

Woooooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> all going well, i will be having a beer in spain with mr adam next week!!



How exciting!! I hope you two have a nice date


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> How exciting!! I hope you two have a nice date




I hope he can make it! a week of jetsetting for me, fly to London on Thursday, back home in sat... spain on Sunday and back for Thursday!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, it's not usually hot. I'm in England so it's usually raining
> Spud is happy though
> View attachment 180775


Good evening. Spud is looking *gorgeous*! 

Oh, I was watching TV moments ago and they mentioned that temperature reached 35 degrees C in some parts of England; which sounds incredible. You people must have enjoyed the sun today.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, hope you are well.
> 
> Sorry that you got sun cream into your eye, and hope it's now better.


By the way, how is your eye now. Better, I hope.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Spud is looking *gorgeous*!
> 
> Oh, I was watching TV moments ago and they mentioned that temperature reached 35 degrees C in some parts of England; which sounds incredible. You people must have enjoyed the sun today.


The sun has been very nice. It was about 32C here


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> The sun has been very nice. It was about 32C here


I know. And very unusual isn't it? Here, it's always *HOT*, very *HOT* June, July, August and sometimes even September. The CCD (Civil Defence Dept) cautions: "Don't leave home whilst the sun is *striking* unless necessary." You guys on the other hand, can't wait for the sun to appear.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> I know. And very unusual isn't it? Here, it's always *HOT*, very *HOT* June, July, August and sometimes even September. The CCD (Civil Defence Dept) cautions: "Don't leave home whilst the sun is *striking* unless necessary." You guys on the other hand, can't wait for the sun to appear.


We have all the health warnings for the heat too. It may not be as hot as you have, but we aren't used to it. Last week I was wrapped up in my coat and jeans trying to stay warm in windy rain. The sudden change is not easy for some to cope with.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We have all the health warnings for the heat too. It may not be as hot as you have, but we aren't used to it. Last week I was wrapped up in my coat and jeans trying to stay warm in windy rain. The sudden change is not easy for some to cope with.


Oh, I know what you mean as far as the sudden change in weather is concerned. We experience it each and every year when we move from Summer to Winter and vice versa.The "trouble" with the climate here is that we have EXTREMELY HOT Summer, and on the other hand FREEZING COLD Winter, with rain, hail and even....*SNOW*! Some people in Europe and U.S.A do not believe it snows here; which I can understand.


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Spud is looking *gorgeous*!
> 
> Oh, I was watching TV moments ago and they mentioned that temperature reached 35 degrees C in some parts of England; which sounds incredible. You people must have enjoyed the sun today.


Well I wasn't out in it very much. I'm not good with heat and the pavement was burning my feet  I had to go out every hour or so to spray Spuds enclosure though. The water from the hose was boiling... I mean it actually burned me so I had to jump around on hot pavement until it cooled down lol! Then the hose broke and it sprayed at me! This is why I stay indoors 

I did jump into the paddling pool a couple of times though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> all going well, i will be having a beer in spain with mr adam next week!!


That's too cool.
It's a shame how many miles separate some of us.
But, anything is possible....
Lyn passed by no more than 10 miles from me once...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> We have all the health warnings for the heat too. It may not be as hot as you have, but we aren't used to it. Last week I was wrapped up in my coat and jeans trying to stay warm in windy rain. The sudden change is not easy for some to cope with.


Sorry I live in Phx. AZ . USA , what is rain ?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's too cool.
> It's a shame how many miles separate some of us.
> But, anything is possible....
> Lyn passed by no more than 10 miles from me once...




I remember you saying that, there is always a chance it could happen again but with a meet . 

i have emailed adam, really hope he can make it for a beer


----------



## johnandjade

mc'ds for lunch


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!!! adam can make it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Cold Dark Roomophiles. 
Golly, It's nice to get back in here for a bit of coolth.
45 degrees in Fes at the moment. 
Lovely, but wearing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> It's been great, as usual, cat thing up with all the goings on in the CDR. Shame you didn't get to your target number but it wasn't for want of trying on your part. Fun and laughter all the way. Thank you for the party


Pleasure, thanks for attending, though as you are now officially a Cold Dark Roomer, there really isn't any escape!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I don't know of your situation. But sure do hope all the best for you in whatever it is your going through.
> Take care of yourself. Check in when you can. There's of course always an empty spot on this forum when your not able to post. Good thoughts and healing hugs for you.


What a lovely post, Barbara.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Look who we adopted today!
> View attachment 180654


Lovely, though looks a little mournful just now, though I'm sure that will soon change. 
Very pretty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You doing a disappearing act on us again Adam?
> Well take care and pop back when you can - it's been fun
> and we'll miss you!


Briefly back again already. 
Thanks, i enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. I'm back home after my trip up north where the internet was poor and the mobile phone signal non-existent.
> 
> We had a lovely time up on the moors and out on the Farne Islands and then arrive back to weather where you'd expect to be listening to cicadas.
> 
> My friend who has a Guinea Pig rescue puts frozen bottles of water wrapped in pillowcases in the animal enclosures so they can keep cool.
> 
> Joe retreated to the shade by 11am yesterday - lightweight! I cut the lawn at 7am to avoid him this morning


Glad you had a nice time.
Poor Tidgy's struggling in the heat right now, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> This is crazy. It's so hot that I burned my feet on my patio. Flip flops from now on


45 degrees here.
Can fry eggs on my terrace where it's even hotter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm soooo glad that climate change isn't real.


Hottest June ever, worldwide, it's going to be the hottest July as well, it seems.
But the climate is the same ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, it's not usually hot. I'm in England so it's usually raining
> Spud is happy though
> View attachment 180775


Hello, Spud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all going well, i will be having a beer in spain with mr adam next week!!


Yep, you will! 
Sunday morning, Inshallah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Woooooohoooo!!!!
> 
> View attachment 180794


See you at the airport!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> How exciting!! I hope you two have a nice date


It'll be a threesome.
I think wifey's coming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I hope he can make it! a week of jetsetting for me, fly to London on Thursday, back home in sat... spain on Sunday and back for Thursday!


This is the life!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's too cool.
> It's a shame how many miles separate some of us.
> But, anything is possible....
> Lyn passed by no more than 10 miles from me once...


On day, Ed.......................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry I live in Phx. AZ . USA , what is rain ?


Wet stuff like we get from a tap. (and i don't mean beer).
it's made of water and they get it in some States and foreign places, apparently. 
Hiya, Grandpa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I remember you saying that, there is always a chance it could happen again but with a meet .
> 
> i have emailed adam, really hope he can make it for a beer


Can.
Will.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can.
> Will.




only 4 more sleeps to go


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hottest June ever, worldwide, it's going to be the hottest July as well, it seems.
> But the climate is the same ?


 Not to get too political and break any forum rules at all, but like health care and president Roosevelt, here in the states, I thought Obama was gonna make everything better?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not to get too political and break any forum rules at all, but like health care and president Roosevelt, here in the states, I thought Obama was gonna make everything better?


He could , he don't have any torts !!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He could , he don't have any torts !!!


Sorry not could the word is couldn't !


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

i'm all ready for my week of adventure


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! new boots  , well grade 1 surplus... they are 2nd foot . 

I seriously got my money's worth out the old ones!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! another busy day ahead... i had no clean socks so i have a pair of jades on, the are covered in stars :/


Hope you haven't been raiding her knickers drawer too!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.


I'm great now school's out for summer!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> This is crazy. It's so hot that I burned my feet on my patio. Flip flops from now on


Yup my garden hit 43'C yesterday pm - much cooler this evening thankfully!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> all going well, i will be having a beer in spain with mr adam next week!!


Just heard there's been a mass exodus of families from Malaga, but the bars have ordered in extra stock!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I know. And very unusual isn't it? Here, it's always *HOT*, very *HOT* June, July, August and sometimes even September. The CCD (Civil Defence Dept) cautions: "Don't leave home whilst the sun is *striking* unless necessary." You guys on the other hand, can't wait for the sun to appear.


I think I may have been a polar bear in a former life - I don't like it too hot!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had a nice time.
> Poor Tidgy's struggling in the heat right now, too.


Lola won't stay outside even on cooler days - he becomes quite frantic trying to climb out of the enclosure to get back in so have to let him wander in and out as he pleases, but he rarely tries to go out. Funny institortionalised tort!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not to get too political and break any forum rules at all, but like health care and president Roosevelt, here in the states, I thought Obama was gonna make everything better?


The poor man can't even change his pants without the GOP trying to stop him.
We live in strange times, my friend.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll be a threesome.
> I think wifey's coming.


- someone's got to keep an eye on you boys!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I think I may have been a polar bear in a former life - I don't like it too hot!!


I knew I liked you already.
I just cranked my A/C down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just about passed out just now cutting the grass and chasing a family of ducks out of the yard.
It's gotta be 100 degrees


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just about passed out just now cutting the grass and chasing a family of ducks out of the yard.
> It's gotta be 100 degrees


That's cool come to my yard it's 108 degrees right now and it will get hotter by 5 pm .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I knew I liked you already.
> I just cranked my A/C down.


Hi Ed how are you feeling today?
No A/C in homes here - just in the stores etc.
If I want to cool down I have to go shopping and walk through the freezer dept!
I have been using an electric fan though which has kept it cool enough to sleep!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's cool come to my yard it's 108 degrees right now and it will get hotter by 5 pm .


Crap.
But no steam, right?
My yard is like a rice steamer.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just about passed out just now cutting the grass and chasing a family of ducks out of the yard.
> It's gotta be 100 degrees


That would finish me off! I would have to climb in my fridge.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Crap.
> But no steam, right?
> My yard is like a rice steamer.


We have 20% humidity now !


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's cool come to my yard it's 108 degrees right now and it will get hotter by 5 pm .


Not for me thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed how are you feeling today?
> No A/C in homes here - just in the stores etc.
> If I want to cool down I have to go shopping and walk through the freezer dept!
> I have been using an electric fan though which has kept it cool enough to sleep!


I had no idea that y'all had no A.C. over there. Boy. That's rough. I wouldn't last very long.
I'm feeling good enough to at least work and do what I've got to do.
The meds have some upsetting side effects. But in a week I get that procedure and I should be Superman again. Or at least a fat Clark Kent.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> We have 20% humidity now !


I've been out there several times but almost always in February or March and it was just great.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been out there several times but almost always in February or March and it was just great.


It is great but this year it's hot ! This any other time start in August .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had no idea that y'all had no A.C. over there. Boy. That's rough. I wouldn't last very long.
> I'm feeling good enough to at least work and do what I've got to do.
> The meds have some upsetting side effects. But in a week I get that procedure and I should be Superman again. Or at least a fat Clark Kent.


Not much call for it in homes here - maybe the homes of the rich and famous have it but it would be wasted on us lesser mortals. We don't even have it in schools, but our new school will apparently have windows that open automatically if it gets too hot! Progress!!
I'm sure you'll feel much better after the op Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I saw on the news that most of the country is at least 9 degrees hotter than usual.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks. Lyn.
I just want to feel like the old Ed.
Or a less older Ed. You know what I mean.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw on the news that most of the country is at least 9 degrees hotter than usual.


And when you get to be 60 years older add 10 degrees to that !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And when you get to be 60 years older add 10 degrees to that !


Getting hot flashes?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw on the news that most of the country is at least 9 degrees hotter than usual.


I'm sure that's right, if not more in some areas. The steering wheel was burning my hands yesterday, and the air was so warm that even driving with all the windows open didn't cool things down - it was very uncomfortable.
It's much cooler this evening though - lovely!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wait....Your car has A.C right?


----------



## Lyn W

...actually I just remembered I do have a/c in the car but it needs refilling or whatever they do to it - must put that on my list of things to do this summer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm at the vet with little Suki.
I want to find out what's going on with her ears.
Good night Lyn and Grandpa.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> ...actually I just remembered I do have a/c in the car but it needs refilling or whatever they do to it - must put that on my list of things to do this summer


They sell the cans of freon with the gauge on it that shows how much you need. I know you are a pretty good mechanic.
But if you have a leak, better to fix it and then vacuum the system first and replace the dryer.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the vet with little Suki.
> I want to find out what's going on with her ears.
> Good night Lyn and Grandpa.


Poor Suki hope its nothing too serious for her. Good luck with that.
Take care Ed speak soon.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> They sell the cans of freon with the gauge on it that shows how much you need. I know you are a pretty good mechanic.
> But if you have a leak, better to fix it and then vacuum the system first and replace the dryer.


I'll look out for that! Cheers Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Poor Suki hope its nothing too serious for her. Good luck with that.
> Take care Ed speak soon.


Itchy ears is all.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Itchy ears is all.


Very annoying for her - hope its sorted out soon.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Getting hot flashes?


I wish !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola won't stay outside even on cooler days - he becomes quite frantic trying to climb out of the enclosure to get back in so have to let him wander in and out as he pleases, but he rarely tries to go out. Funny institortionalised tort!


Tidgy's the same in hot weather, but loves to go outside when it's cool.
But not on the rare cold days.
She's fine with rain, but hides if it thunders.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's the same in hot weather, but loves to go outside when it's cool.
> But not on the rare cold days.
> She's fine with rain, but hides if it thunders.


Hi Adam,
Lola is pretty consistent he just doesn't like outdoors any weather - even the dandies can't tempt him and he has shelter and plants so its not too open for him - he's just strange!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> We have 20% humidity now !


Reduces the chances of you pyramiding, Gramps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> Lola is pretty consistent he just doesn't like outdoors any weather - even the dandies can't tempt him and he has shelter and plants so its not too open for him - he's just strange!


I wonder if he associates the outdoors with his accident?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of posts today, people!
Good, good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's virtually 100% humidity here.
Suki has no ear mites and I've got some ear drops to administer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Adam.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wonder if he associates the outdoors with his accident?


Maybe - would have been a pretty bad experience for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam.


Hello, Ed.
Glad to hear Suki's mite free.
Just get's itchy ears, like wifey.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's virtually 100% humidity here.
> Suki has no ear mites and I've got some ear drops to administer.


That's good Ed, is it some sort of eczema or just dryness?
Hope the drops do the trick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's virtually 100% humidity here.
> Suki has no ear mites and I've got some ear drops to administer.


It's neither ear nor there, really.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No diagnosis really.
Just $89.
That part was certain.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The poor man can't even change his pants without the GOP trying to stop him.
> We live in strange times, my friend.


British politics is in a shocking state at the moment but this old kiddies programme keeps coming to mind when I see reports of the presidential campaigns


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No diagnosis really.
> Just $89.
> That part was certain.


Of course.
Look a bit like wifey's ears, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We have become even more amusing.
I'm glad I didn't have children.
God help us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki has convinced me to take a nap.
See ya.


----------



## Lyn W

.and these talk more sense than UK politicians


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has convinced me to take a nap.
> See ya.


Take it easy Ed - enjoy your snooze!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off for - hopefully - a good nights sleep too.
So Nos da all see you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has convinced me to take a nap.
> See ya.


Nice napping!
Be good and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off for - hopefully - a good nights sleep too.
> So Nos da all see you soon


I've got to eat lots of veggies.
(vegetables, not vegetarians).
So I can't go to sleep yet or wifey will be miffed.
Nos da.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! I'm off to London today!! the car detailing class is tomorrow, should be interesting!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! I'm off to London today!! the car detailing class is tomorrow, should be interesting!


Good morning. And have fun at your training! 

Thankfully it's cooled down a bit today. London is horrible in hot weather! Whereabouts in London will you be?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. And have fun at your training!
> 
> Thankfully it's cooled down a bit today. London is horrible in hot weather! Whereabouts in London will you be?




fankkoo mum . flying to London STN , the garage is only a few miles from there .


----------



## johnandjade

I'm headed out to the barbershop, first time in I don't know how long!! 
jades at work and I can't take the risk of missing a bit!


----------



## johnandjade

turkish barbers, treating myself to a head and face shave... shouldn't take him long


----------



## johnandjade

well that was a new experience!! all aerodynamic again


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think I may have been a polar bear in a former life - I don't like it too hot!!


Hi Lyn. Hope yo and Lola are well.

How's the weather? Still hot?  If so, hope you are able to put up with it.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

forgot to share my new t shirt!


----------



## johnandjade

and so it begins!!!


----------



## johnandjade

security took my swiss army off my keys . silly me should have left it at home. no matter, i found it in a car anyway !


----------



## johnandjade

just for me


----------



## johnandjade

lol!!! iPod shuffle stikes again



literally just took off, still climbing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! I'm off to London today!! the car detailing class is tomorrow, should be interesting!


Afternoon, John.
Enjoy London, I rather like London as far as cities go.
Hope the class is useful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. And have fun at your training!
> 
> Thankfully it's cooled down a bit today. London is horrible in hot weather! Whereabouts in London will you be?


Afternoon, Joe's Mum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Hope yo and Lola are well.
> 
> How's the weather? Still hot?  If so, hope you are able to put up with it.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> security took my swiss army off my keys . silly me should have left it at home. no matter, i found it in a car anyway !


Silly wifey lost her grandmother's nail scissors once.
What do they do with all this stuff ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just for me
> View attachment 180926


Thought they still used DC10s in Scotland.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Joe's Mum!




I've claimed joes mum as another of mine . I like having lots of mums


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly wifey lost her grandmother's nail scissors once.
> What do they do with all this stuff ?



ebay


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought they still used DC10s in Scotland.




i spesficly requesed a B52 !!


----------



## johnandjade

im in London!!! now to hotel, the plane was accommodating


----------



## johnandjade

best bk ever!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im in London!!! now to hotel, the plane was accommodating
> View attachment 180932


Yuuuuummmmm.
Fair plane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best bk ever!!!
> View attachment 180933


In Europe this is normal.
But not in Morocco.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Europe this is normal.
> But not in Morocco.




that's why we are meeting in spain .


----------



## johnandjade

about a mile to hotel... so says the phone directions. wonder where i'll end up!?! 


... already spotted a comfortable bench in the airport


----------



## johnandjade

my wee mammy still rocks ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's why we are meeting in spain .


Partly, yeah.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my wee mammy still rocks ,
> View attachment 180935


Bless.
The police in Spain actually do have a sense of humour and in my considerable experience are fantastic.
There are people on the beaches in Costa del Sol wearing far worse and less than that.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I've claimed joes mum as another of mine . I like having lots of mums


I seem to have a lot of self adopted sons on my other forum too... fortunately I only have to feed all 6'6" of the one I own


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Joe's Mum!


Good afternoon to you too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless.
> The police in Spain actually do have a sense of humour and in my considerable experience are fantastic.
> There are people on the beaches in Costa del Sol wearing far worse and less than that.




uncle adam says i can bring??


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I seem to have a lot of self adopted sons on my other forum too... fortunately I only have to feed all 6'6" of the one I own




you're wisdom and advice is more than enough for this prodigal one


----------



## johnandjade

found a hotel, waiting on a cab to the one i have booked. i'm wayyyyy out my comfort zone here, i get lost in my own home!


----------



## johnandjade

anyone for wine???!!!




thats one serious collection!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I seem to have a lot of self adopted sons on my other forum too... fortunately I only have to feed all 6'6" of the one I own


You've fed me cheese once or twice.


----------



## johnandjade

toys ed, toys!!! ain't got nothing on the beast!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> uncle adam says i can bring??


Up to you !
But you won't get me out of my shirt and tie.
Though I may undo my waistcoat.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.


Yep.
Though Tidgy's  finding the heat a bit difficult, wifey and i are good and are preparing to meet John in Malaga. 
You and Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Though Tidgy's  finding the heat a bit difficult, wifey and i are good and are preparing to meet John in Malaga.
> You and Oli?


Glad to hear you are all well. Even Oli is getting restless and rather inactive with the heat here.

Enjoy yourselves and please keep in touch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are all well. Even Oli is getting restless and rather inactive with the heat here.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves and please keep in touch.


We shall, I'm sure.
Thanks Gillian and love to Oli, Tidgy knows how hard this is.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We shall, I'm sure.
> Thanks Gillian and love to Oli, Tidgy knows how hard this is.


We'll miss you and Oli will definitely miss his girlfriend.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all ! Its been a little while since ive been on. 
I met my boyfriends parents tuesday. It went well. We went grocery shopping and made/had dinner and all. They're a fun family. And i got to see baby pictures of my boyfriend. Cheeks were never made chubbier ! Haha. His mom asked when we we were going to get married so I'm sure im approved and accepted.  
Hope everyone is well. Looks like John is going on vacation?


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all ! Its been a little while since ive been on.
> I met my boyfriends parents tuesday. It went well. We went grocery shopping and made/had dinner and all. They're a fun family. And i got to see baby pictures of my boyfriend. Cheeks were never made chubbier ! Haha. His mom asked when we we were going to get married so I'm sure im approved and accepted.
> Hope everyone is well. Looks like John is going on vacation?


Good afternoon. Glad to hear all went well with your future in-laws, if so I may put it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Up to you !
> But you won't get me out of my shirt and tie.
> Though I may undo my waistcoat.




I shall pack accordingly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Though Tidgy's  finding the heat a bit difficult, wifey and i are good and are preparing to meet John in Malaga.
> You and Oli?



god bless you both!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> god bless you both!


Hi John. Enjoy yourself! And keep in touch with CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all ! Its been a little while since ive been on.
> I met my boyfriends parents tuesday. It went well. We went grocery shopping and made/had dinner and all. They're a fun family. And i got to see baby pictures of my boyfriend. Cheeks were never made chubbier ! Haha. His mom asked when we we were going to get married so I'm sure im approved and accepted.
> Hope everyone is well. Looks like John is going on vacation?


Hi, Linhdan. 
Glad the family meeting went well, they can be potential minefields. 
I destroyed all pics of me as a child many years ago to avoid your chap's embarrassment.
John is going to meet me in Malaga.
So have pity on the poor fellow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan.
> Glad the family meeting went well, they can be potential minefields.
> I destroyed all pics of me as a child many years ago to avoid your chap's embarrassment.
> John is going to meet me in Malaga.
> So have pity on the poor fellow.


Poor John!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all ! Its been a little while since ive been on.
> I met my boyfriends parents tuesday. It went well. We went grocery shopping and made/had dinner and all. They're a fun family. And i got to see baby pictures of my boyfriend. Cheeks were never made chubbier ! Haha. His mom asked when we we were going to get married so I'm sure im approved and accepted.
> Hope everyone is well. Looks like John is going on vacation?




THE most difficult meet ever!!! glad all went well . yip, im of to meet the lord of the cold dark room!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I shall pack accordingly.


Seriously, it's likely to be in the 40's so cool clothing (as in temperature not 'cool dude') would be wise.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all ! Its been a little while since ive been on.
> I met my boyfriends parents tuesday. It went well. We went grocery shopping and made/had dinner and all. They're a fun family. And i got to see baby pictures of my boyfriend. Cheeks were never made chubbier ! Haha. His mom asked when we we were going to get married so I'm sure im approved and accepted.
> Hope everyone is well. Looks like John is going on vacation?


I remember going through that, including the baby photos, with my now in-laws. We kept them waiting for 5 years before we got married. Mum-in-law was dropping ever less subtle hints  However, we needed to save up to pay for the wedding as neither set of parents could afford it. 

As soon as we got married they started on grandchildren. I remember getting quite cross with them about it  They had to wait another 3 years for us to afford something bigger than a 1 bedroom shoebox apartment for that.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I remember going through that, including the baby photos, with my now in-laws. We kept them waiting for 5 years before we got married. Mum-in-law was dropping ever less subtle hints  However, we needed to save up to pay for the wedding as neither set of parents could afford it.
> 
> As soon as we got married they started on grandchildren. I remember getting quite cross with them about it  They had to wait another 3 years for us to afford something bigger than a 1 bedroom shoebox apartment for that.


Hi. That sounds a lot like in-laws in the Arab World. They begin with marriage, then children and if that takes long their daughter-iin-law is in for trouble. If on the other hand they see a grandchild after a year, ok if and only if the baby is a *BOY *. If the baby is a girl, the poor wife is in for yet more trouble, and *WARS* may even begin!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. Enjoy yourself! And keep in touch with CDR.


we will


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. That sounds a lot like in-laws in the Arab World. They begin with marriage, then children and if that takes long their daughter-iin-law is in for trouble. If on the other hand they see a grandchild after a year, ok if and only if the baby is a *BOY *. If the baby is a girl, the poor wife is in for yet more trouble, and *WARS* may even begin!


I think my mum in law may have been an arab in a previous life. 

I produced a daughter first, then her other son's wife had 2 daughters. She was so happy when our second child was a boy! 

Fortunately the the three female grandchildren find their grand-mother's favouritism towards the only boy hilarious. There's no land or inheritance at stake so there's no point getting grumpy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously, it's likely to be in the 40's so cool clothing (as in temperature not 'cool dude') would be wise.




understood. it's literally shorts in a bag and that's it!! well as well as shirt... we have to take wifey for a nice dinner .


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> understood. it's literally shorts in a bag and that's it!! well as well as shirt... we have to take wifey for a nice dinner .


Some sun cream might be useful too - but not too big if you only have hand luggage


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. That sounds a lot like in-laws in the Arab World. They begin with marriage, then children and if that takes long their daughter-iin-law is in for trouble. If on the other hand they see a grandchild after a year, ok if and only if the baby is a *BOY *. If the baby is a girl, the poor wife is in for yet more trouble, and *WARS* may even begin!




even in Scotland, i have heard of this... but the arab guys get to duck under the family raidar here


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I think my mum in law may have been an arab in a previous life.
> 
> I produced a daughter first, then her other son's wife had 2 daughters. She was so happy when our second child was a boy!
> 
> Fortunately the the three female grandchildren find their grand-mother's favouritism towards the only boy hilarious. There's no land or inheritance at stake so there's no point getting grumpy.




I actually laughed just reading the first sentence


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> understood. it's literally shorts in a bag and that's it!! well as well as shirt... we have to take wifey for a nice dinner .


Don't worry, she will insist on it!
She knows all the best restaurants.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Some sun cream might be useful too - but not too big if you only have hand luggage .
> 
> 
> that i will, mum knows best!! my milky skin will be in for a shock


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> even in Scotland, i have heard of this... but the arab guys get to duck under the family raidar here


'Tis, sadly, largely true, but times they are a changing.
My neighbour has a little girl, a three year old and they cannot afford another child for a while, he is illiterate and currently unemployed. But he dotes on his girl and so does his wife. And his family are very supportive, i have heard nothing but praise and love. (in this case, at least.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My snow white epidermis will stay covered!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, she will insist on it!
> She knows all the best restaurants.




so that's why you married her . 

sorry jade cant make it, (I never asked) 


if you don't wash your hands of me, then definitely next time!!! perhaps even to florida!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so that's why you married her .
> 
> sorry jade cant make it, (I never asked)
> 
> 
> if you don't wash your hands of me, then definitely next time!!! perhaps even to florida!


And meet up with Mr. Ed ?
Golly gosh, that would be good.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so that's why you married her .
> 
> sorry jade cant make it, (I never asked)
> 
> 
> if you don't wash your hands of me, then definitely next time!!! perhaps even to florida!


If you go to Florida, you need to make friends with Aldabraman ... now that would be worth a visit!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Tis, sadly, largely true, but times they are a changing.
> My neighbour has a little girl, a three year old and they cannot afford another child for a while, he is illiterate and currently unemployed. But he dotes on his girl and so does his wife. And his family are very supportive, i have heard nothing but praise and love. (in this case, at least.)




just unfortunate love isn't all you need


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If you go to Florida, you need to make friends with Aldabraman ... now that would be worth a visit!


Good point. 
Would love to see his collection. 
And Ed's redfoots!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And meet up with Mr. Ed ?
> Golly gosh, that would be good.




yip! it would be awesome!! 10X better than going somewhere just because its on a deal... 

its a cold dark room, but in a big ol' warm hearted world


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> If you go to Florida, you need to make friends with Aldabraman ... now that would be worth a visit!



CONVENTION!!!! .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And talking of our warm-hearted Cold Dark Room, this is the 2,000th page! 
Golly.
And Mercy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And talking of our warm-hearted Cold Dark Room, this is the 2,000th page!
> Golly.
> And Mercy.




the end is nigh!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I know several members who are close by. For some reason, most of them are very private. I wouldn't go looking for them without an invitation.
I have a spare room and a spare car.
I have no idea where Aldabraman is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I ordered my forum T-shirts yesterday.
Three XXL.
Yvonne never got back to me with a last name. So the envelope says "Yvonne G" and the check has no name at all.
$65 for anyone that intercepts the letter..........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know several members who are close by. For some reason, most of them are very private. I wouldn't go looking for them without an invitation.
> I have a spare room and a spare car.
> I have no idea where Aldabraman is.




mr ed, florida is next for me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> mr ed, florida is next for me!


Very cool.
There is a lot to do and see here.
Florida is a gigantic state.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going back up to see my mother on September the first.
She's good enough to leave for a while, so we're going shopping for clothes and out to dinner.
I'll have to bring the Scion because my truck is very tall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the end is nigh!!


It is only the end of the beginning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know several members who are close by. For some reason, most of them are very private. I wouldn't go looking for them without an invitation.
> I have a spare room and a spare car.
> I have no idea where Aldabraman is.


Yes, i remember us discussing The Cold Dark Bedroom..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I ordered my forum T-shirts yesterday.
> Three XXL.
> Yvonne never got back to me with a last name. So the envelope says "Yvonne G" and the check has no name at all.
> $65 for anyone that intercepts the letter..........


Have you seen the T-shirt thread today, Ed ?
Maybe no T-shirts for anybody.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going back up to see my mother on September the first.
> She's good enough to leave for a while, so we're going shopping for clothes and out to dinner.
> I'll have to bring the Scion because my truck is very tall.


That sounds nice.
It's excellent she's well enough to get out for a bit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you seen the T-shirt thread today, Ed ?
> Maybe no T-shirts for anybody.


Huh?
Ive got to look.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Glad to hear all went well with your future in-laws, if so I may put it.


Yes went well! I wasnt nervous through it at all!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> THE most difficult meet ever!!! glad all went well . yip, im of to meet the lord of the cold dark room!!


Lol i think the meet with my dad was more difficult, ive met most of his family so i was prepared for his parents


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I remember going through that, including the baby photos, with my now in-laws. We kept them waiting for 5 years before we got married. Mum-in-law was dropping ever less subtle hints  However, we needed to save up to pay for the wedding as neither set of parents could afford it.
> 
> As soon as we got married they started on grandchildren. I remember getting quite cross with them about it  They had to wait another 3 years for us to afford something bigger than a 1 bedroom shoebox apartment for that.


My boyfriend said within 2 years. I dont think we'll have a wedding wedding. Probably go out to court to get married. And she mentioned grandkids too. One of her children has 7 kids, she said it was mine and allens turn to give her grandbabies now. 
I would love kids, now even but my boyfriend loss his job and is going to interviews so now is just not the time. 
They were lovely though, his parents.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan.
> Glad the family meeting went well, they can be potential minefields.
> I destroyed all pics of me as a child many years ago to avoid your chap's embarrassment.
> John is going to meet me in Malaga.
> So have pity on the poor fellow.


All my photos are at my moms and i dont think he'll be able to officially meet my mom (shes not very happy that i am with someone half black) so my baby photos are safe. 
Tea time with John? That sounds fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> All my photos are at my moms and i dont think he'll be able to officially meet my mom (shes not very happy that i am with someone half black) so my baby photos are safe.
> Tea time with John? That sounds fun


Sorry about your mum's attitude, not so good. 
But a couple of beers with John.
A little mischief and mayhem is good for the soul.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's time I typed something.
Anything.........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Because it's 40,000 posts!
Goodness, everyone, thanks for all your contributions.
Who'd have though it in just over a year ?
Wonderful, simply marvelous.
Thanks to you all for keeping The Cold Dark Room a warm friendly and popular place for a fantastic group of people.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very cool.
> There is a lot to do and see here.
> Florida is a gigantic state.




been twice but long time ago. but now there is a reason


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Lol i think the meet with my dad was more difficult, ive met most of his family so i was prepared for his parents




with charm like yours, you are bound to impress


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> All my photos are at my moms and i dont think he'll be able to officially meet my mom (shes not very happy that i am with someone half black) so my baby photos are safe.
> Tea time with John? That sounds fun




honestly?  , just say you were on holiday


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because it's 40,000 posts!
> Goodness, everyone, thanks for all your contributions.
> Who'd have though it in just over a year ?
> Wonderful, simply marvelous.
> Thanks to you all for keeping The Cold Dark Room a warm friendly and popular place for a fantastic group of people.





hats off to the lord!! great job you have done sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hats off to the lord!! great job you have done sir


Couldn't have done it without you, John!


----------



## johnandjade

so... 24HR mcDs and gas station across from the hotel. loaded up with cheesyburgers and bud . happy days.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couldn't have done it without you, John!




wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so... 24HR mcDs and gas station across from the hotel. loaded up with cheesyburgers and bud . happy days.


They'll get even happier, my friend.
I hope.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They'll get even happier, my friend.
> I hope.




thats happy DAZE


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry about your mum's attitude, not so good.
> But a couple of beers with John.
> A little mischief and mayhem is good for the soul.


I know, but what to do. 
Just a LITTLE mayhem ! We wouldnt want anything to happen to you two


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I know, but what to do.
> Just a LITTLE mayhem ! We wouldnt want anything to happen to you two


wifey's coming to keep us under control.
Actually, she's often naughtier than I am.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's coming to keep us under control.
> Actually, she's often naughtier than I am.




have you booked a room? I'm trusting your judgement and going on blind faith!


----------



## johnandjade

we should make a arrangements for next year for all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you booked a room? I'm trusting your judgement and going on blind faith!


I am starting out tomorrow on the trip and will probably be using one of my previous places in Fuengirola. (30 mins from Malaga airport). It is peak season so will be a little bit more expensive, but we don't go to swanky places, no swimming pools or anything, though we have a balcony (for smoking). 
I will send you details of prices if you want me to book a single for you, or you can tell me your requirements and i'll have a look and ask about. Honestly, Fuengirola is a better starting off point than Malaga itself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we should make a arrangements for next year for all


That's worth a try.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes went well! I wasnt nervous through it at all!


Great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I actually laughed just reading the first sentence


I did as well!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> anyone for wine???!!!
> View attachment 180939
> 
> 
> 
> thats one serious collection!


almost as good as my oven!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> just for me
> View attachment 180926










John and Adam, please fasten your seat belts. We are ready for take off.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am starting out tomorrow on the trip and will probably be using one of my previous places in Fuengirola. (30 mins from Malaga airport). It is peak season so will be a little bit more expensive, but we don't go to swanky places, no swimming pools or anything, though we have a balcony (for smoking).
> I will send you details of prices if you want me to book a single for you, or you can tell me your requirements and i'll have a look and ask about. Honestly, Fuengirola is a better starting off point than Malaga itself.




I'm at your disposal sir! prices are not an issue, I'm happy to find a room in same hotel as you if available, or anywhere! adam, I will honestly kip on the beach!! just happy to get away and share a beer


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Some sun cream might be useful too - but not too big if you only have hand luggage


......and a hat for your newly shaved and polished head!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's worth a try.




a warm bright holiday 


would be so amazing if we all could meet up, told you this room would make a great pub!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> almost as good as my oven!




it was like, 3 stories high!!! but I would much rather it was miss womblyns oven! 


spain next year??


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> John and Adam, please fasten your seat belts. We are ready for take off.




destination, cloud 9


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ......and a hat for your newly shaved and polished head!




got a see you jimmy hat!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ......and a hat for your newly shaved and polished head!


You don't want to dazzle everyone with the glare after all


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because it's 40,000 posts!
> Goodness, everyone, thanks for all your contributions.
> Who'd have though it in just over a year ?
> Wonderful, simply marvelous.
> Thanks to you all for keeping The Cold Dark Room a warm friendly and popular place for a fantastic group of people.


40000 posts - thats a very long fence!!
Gosh! Lots of chatterboxes on this thread!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm at your disposal sir! prices are not an issue, I'm happy to find a room in same hotel as you if available, or anywhere! adam, I will honestly kip on the beach!! just happy to get away and share a beer


Then I will sort it.
wifey and I used to kip at the airport.
Lots of people live there, you know.
I might introduce you to a couple if they're about.
Kipped on the beach once with wifey somewhere along that coastline.
Got badly manged by sandflies! Horrible.
We stay in more comfort these days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ......and a hat for your newly shaved and polished head!


Not a bad idea.
I always wear one out of doors to avoid scalpburn.
Resembling a Swan Vesta is not a good look.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was like, 3 stories high!!! but I would much rather it was miss womblyns oven!
> 
> 
> spain next year??


Not sure I'd want to spend much time in Lyn's oven.
No offence, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> John and Adam, please fasten your seat belts. We are ready for take off.


You'll have to come next year, Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> found a hotel, waiting on a cab to the one i have booked. i'm wayyyyy out my comfort zone here, i get lost in my own home!


Hope the course goes well John.
I don't like London - been lots of time to theatres, museums etc - there's lots to do and see and my nephew and his wife live there as does a cousin - but its far too busy for me - I don't like crowds! Not at all keen on the underground either!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure I'd want to spend much time in Lyn's oven.
> No offence, Lyn.


none taken - but after the fridge it's the next coldest place in my house!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hope the course goes well John.
> I don't like London - been lots of time to theatres, museums etc - there's lots to do and see and my nephew and his wife live there as does a cousin - but its far too busy for me - I don't like crowds! Not at all keen on the underground either!


Crowds and excitement are just what I'm attempting to escape from myself with this upcoming retirement.
I'm very envious of that cozy European lifestyle.
It reminds me of the American deep south.
I dislike big, noisy crowded cities.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You don't want to dazzle everyone with the glare after all


Our skin is enough to make everyone snowblind.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening everyone its been very busy in here today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Crowds and excitement are just what I'm attempting to escape from myself with this upcoming retirement.
> I'm very envious of that cozy European lifestyle.
> It reminds me of the American deep south.
> I dislike big, noisy crowded cities.


Evenooning, Ed.
I think your t-shirt is safe after all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening everyone its been very busy in here today!


It's holiday silly season!
Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Crowds and excitement are just what I'm attempting to escape from myself with this upcoming retirement.
> I'm very envious of that cozy European lifestyle.
> It reminds me of the American deep south.
> I dislike big, noisy crowded cities.


Plenty of crowds here too Ed, I try to avoid cities everywhere whenever possible! If you go at the right time of year it can be better though!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evenooning, Ed.
> I think your t-shirt is safe after all!


I felt obligated and bought 3. All XXL.
I hope my Secret Santa is plus sized this year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Plenty of crowds here too Ed, I ty to avoid cities everywhere whenever possible! If you go at the right time of year it can be better though!


It's funny because I left my home town as a young man vowing to never return because there was nothing there to do. And have spent the last 33 years trying to get back and for the same reasons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I felt obligated and bought 3. All XXL.
> I hope my Secret Santa is plus sized this year.


My head is XXXL.
So, I need XXXL t-shirts to fit over it, though button up shirts can be smaller.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You don't want to dazzle everyone with the glare after all




its a solar panel for awesomeness mum


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to come next year, Gillian!


I will on ONE condition: that the *TWO* Olis come along with me. Alright?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its a solar panel for awesomeness mum


Hmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I will on ONE condition: that the *TWO* Olis come along with me. Alright?


Done!
As long as they pay for themselves.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then I will sort it.
> wifey and I used to kip at the airport.
> Lots of people live there, you know.
> I might introduce you to a couple if they're about.
> Kipped on the beach once with wifey somewhere along that coastline.
> Got badly manged by sandflies! Horrible.
> We stay in more comfort these days!




there is a tom hanks film, the terminal if memory serves me... well worth a watch!! he's stuck in limbo and thrives, not survives in the airport. brilliant film


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to come next year, Gillian!




perfect excuse for some cooler weather!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> there is a tom hanks film, the terminal if memory serves me... well worth a watch!! he's stuck in limbo and thrives, not survives in the airport. brilliant film


I loved that movie.
And Catherine Zeta-Jones was still beautiful.
Not that she looks like a cow now....


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope the course goes well John.
> I don't like London - been lots of time to theatres, museums etc - there's lots to do and see and my nephew and his wife live there as does a cousin - but its far too busy for me - I don't like crowds! Not at all keen on the underground either!




thankfully I'm missing all that. 


but spain!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's funny because I left my home town as a young man vowing to never return because there was nothing there to do. And have spent the last 33 years trying to get back and for the same reasons.


Its true -the other mans grass is always greener, absence makes the heart grow fonder and you don't know what you got till its gone!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done!
> As long as they pay for themselves.




Hmmmmm  Suppose they turn out to be......*STINGY*?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there is a tom hanks film, the terminal if memory serves me... well worth a watch!! he's stuck in limbo and thrives, not survives in the airport. brilliant film


Based on a true story. 
I'll show you some real life examples of that.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Plenty of crowds here too Ed, I try to avoid cities everywhere whenever possible! If you go at the right time of year it can be better though!




sounds like an invite to me


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I felt obligated and bought 3. All XXL.
> I hope my Secret Santa is plus sized this year.




brilliant


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I loved that movie.
> And Catherine Zeta-Jones was still beautiful.
> Not that she looks like a cow now....


She's Welsh too - from Swansea - about 45 miles from me - maybe more!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its true -the other mans grass is always greener, absence makes the heart grow fonder and you don't know what you got till its gone!


And a rolling stone gathers no mosquitoes.
Or something.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's funny because I left my home town as a young man vowing to never return because there was nothing there to do. And have spent the last 33 years trying to get back and for the same reasons.




a rolling stone gathers no moss!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Its true -the other mans grass is always greener, absence makes the heart grow fonder and you don't know what you got till its gone!


It's all very true. And why so few of us are ever happy.
Romanticizing about crap.
I'm very guilty of that. And it's not realistic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmm  Suppose they turn out to be......*STINGY*?


Then we leave them alone and go off by ourselves.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm..........




a vent for craziness


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> She's Welsh too - from Swansea - about 45 miles from me.


Don't get me started on the accent again.
That's a sensative spot as you may remember.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I loved that movie.
> And Catherine Zeta-Jones was still beautiful.
> Not that she looks like a cow now....




it is a good one


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> it is a good one




... and agreed


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Its true -the other mans grass is always greener, absence makes the heart grow fonder and you don't know what you got till its gone!





they paved paradise and put up a parking lot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a rolling stone gathers no moss!


Oh, yeah.
Well it doesn't gather mosquitoes, either.
Getting proverbs right is a lottery.
And I've drawn the short plank.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't get me started on the accent again.
> That's a sensativity spot as you may remember.


She has more of a US accent these days - when she's on UK tv chat shows she sounds quite strange because she resorts to her Welsh accent but you can still hear her American twang too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> they paved paradise and put up a parking lot!


That is true


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a rolling stone gathers no mosquitoes.
> Or something.




snap'ish!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's all very true. And why so few of us are ever happy.
> Romanticizing about crap.
> I'm very guilty of that. And it's not realistic.




but you have suki


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's all very true. And why so few of us are ever happy.
> Romanticizing about crap.
> I'm very guilty of that. And it's not realistic.


Tis! 
Do what you want in life!
Hurrah!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't get me started on the accent again.
> That's a sensative spot as you may remember.




to you tube!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Before I leave I've got to tell you about a Craigslist ad that Kelly sent me about 2 adult Redfoot tortoises for $400.
"Because Redfoot eat dog food and can go for very long periods without food or water, they make easy pets".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a vent for craziness


Much more like it!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't get me started on the accent again.
> That's a sensative spot as you may remember.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before I leave I've got to tell you about a Craigslist ad that Kelly sent me about 2 adult Redfoot tortoises for $400.
> "Because Redfoot eat dog food and can go for very long periods without food or water, they make easy pets".


Poor torts! I think you should rescue them Ed and set them on the right path!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She has more of a US accent these days - when she's on UK tv chat shows she sounds quite strange because she resorts to her Welsh accent but you can still hear her American twang too.


Absence makes the nose grow longer.
Hence the change in accent.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yeah.
> Well it doesn't gather mosquitoes, either.
> Getting proverbs right is a lottery.
> And I've drawn the short plank.




2 points for effort


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't get me started on the accent again.
> That's a sensative spot as you may remember.


And John will get to hear wifey's!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they paved paradise and put up a parking lot!


Here, they paved paradise and banned cars!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before I leave I've got to tell you about a Craigslist ad that Kelly sent me about 2 adult Redfoot tortoises for $400.
> "Because Redfoot eat dog food and can go for very long periods without food or water, they make easy pets".




:/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


Yup that's how I sound - and dress when I'm not wearing my Welsh hat!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And John will get to hear wifey's!


Ah, yes. That famously beautiful voice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before I leave I've got to tell you about a Craigslist ad that Kelly sent me about 2 adult Redfoot tortoises for $400.
> "Because Redfoot eat dog food and can go for very long periods without food or water, they make easy pets".



Otherwise, I'm speechless, though sadly not surprised.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, they paved paradise and banned cars!




result!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup that's how I sound - and dress when I'm not wearing my Welsh hat!




just another day at the office...


isn't it


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ah, yes. That famously beautiful voice!




next year mr ed!! its possible


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ah, yes. That famously beautiful voice!


I'll send you one of her tapes!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> but you have suki


A great dog.
A great wife.
A great life, really. 
Maybe I should complain less?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just another day at the office...
> 
> 
> isn't it


It is Boyo!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yup that's how I sound - and dress when I'm not wearing my Welsh hat!


New mental image of Lyn now on file.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> New mental image of Lyn now on file.


This may help you Ed.......me and some of my BFFs


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A great dog.
> A great wife.
> A great life, really.
> Maybe I should complain less?




after the op, I have no doubt you will have a new wee fire in you


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It is Boyo!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks, Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We WILL get a photo one day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A great dog.
> A great wife.
> A great life, really.
> Maybe I should complain less?


All of us in This Cold Dark Room are more fortunate than 90 percent of the people on this little blue planet of ours.
But we should carry on complaining.
Only by complaining can we cause change in the world at large and in ourselves.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> We WILL get a photo one day?


Really - that is me!!


----------



## johnandjade

every problem has a solution... 

no smoking hotel, window don't open!!


however... a pair of socks and some plastic wrap...






naughty boy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This may help you Ed.......me and some of my BFFs
> View attachment 180962


It's my great granny !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We WILL get a photo one day?




second that!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All of us in This Cold Dark Room are more fortunate than 90 percent of the people on this little blue planet of ours.
> But we should carry on complaining.
> Only by complaining can we cause change in the world at large and in ourselves.




here here!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's my great granny !



she was an OK granny


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All of us in This Cold Dark Room are more fortunate than 90 percent of the people on this little blue planet of ours.
> But we should carry on complaining.
> Only by complaining can we cause change in the world at large and in ourselves.


Yes.
And the less fortunate are often happy with what they have.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> second that!!


Nope - you'll never see me on www..... unless the police post my mug shot one day after I've committed neighbouricide


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Nope - you'll never see me on www. unless the police post my mug shot one day after I've committed neighbouricide


How is that feud going?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Nope - you'll never see me on www. unless the police post my mug shot one day after I've committed neighbouricide


How about in an Email?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nope - you'll never see me on www..... unless the police post my mug shot one day after I've committed neighbouricide




ed will sort that lot out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> And the less fortunate are often happy with what they have.


'Tis a truism.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How is that feud going?


Some of them are away this week - so quieter - only the gobby daughter and her foul mouthed boyfriend about.
Last week while I was at work one of them came into my garden over a locked gate and tore the ivy off my fence even though it was nowhere near their property. I managed to put it back as it was and now have cctv in that corner. Again no discussion with me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ed will sort that lot out!


I need to make a trip just to see Lyn. I might as well pound the neighbors faces in while I'm there.


----------



## johnandjade

2240.. basically working tomorrow... I have been sensible and stopped with the beer. ...mc donalds is calling though!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about in an Email?


maybe - when I get a camera - but don't do selfies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's getting about dusk and I'm going to weed my back fence line now that it's cooler.
Good night all.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Tis a truism.




blessed is the man who expects nothing, for he shall never be disappointed! 


,i try to live by this... everything is a bonus


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> maybe - when I get a camera - but don't do selfies.


I don't like selfies because they always look odd.
Unfortunately it's because of my face.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Some of them are away this week - so quieter - only the gobby daughter and her foul mouthed boyfriend about.
> Last week while I was at work one of them came into my garden over a locked gate and tore the ivy off my fence even though it was nowhere near their property. I managed to put it back as it was and now have cctv in that corner. Again no discussion with me.




yip, get them on tape then it's a solid win case you have. 

nasty lot


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's getting about dusk and I'm going to weed my back fence line now that it's cooler.
> Good night all.


Night night Ed but you shouldn't wee along your back fence!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I need to make a trip just to see Lyn. I might as well pound the neighbors faces in while I'm there.




win win!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - you'll never see me on www..... unless the police post my mug shot one day after I've committed neighbouricide


amicicide - the killing of a friend or neighbour


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Night night Ed but you shouldn't wee along your back fence!


...Marking my territory


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's getting about dusk and I'm going to weed my back fence line now that it's cooler.
> Good night all.



take it easy, not long to go till your fixed up, the chores can wait. 

i do remember you saying yard work merits a beer though


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...Marking my territory


I'll try that on my ivy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> amicicide - the killing of a friend or neighbour


...........nothing amicable about it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I'll try that on my ivy!


Too funny.
Another mental picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I need to make a trip just to see Lyn. I might as well pound the neighbors faces in while I'm there.


I'll come.
Just to watch, mind you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> amicicide - the killing of a friend or neighbour




take the body's... boil em up' into a solution... 'pal o mine lotion '


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll come.
> Just to watch, mind you.


You can film it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's getting about dusk and I'm going to weed my back fence line now that it's cooler.
> Good night all.


Night, Ed! 
It's nearly 11 here, same time zone as John for the moment. 
Getting ready to watch TV with wifey.
Tidgy just got up for a snack and is now off to bed again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't like selfies because they always look odd.
> Unfortunately it's because of my face.


Reminds me of the women who say, "This dress makes me look fat."
Hmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night night Ed but you shouldn't wee along your back fence!


It's his fence to do what he likes with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...Marking my territory


I find it attracts women.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> take the body's... boil em up' into a solution... 'pal o mine lotion '


Which fits in with Lyn's ivy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can film it!


I'm rubbish.
wifey will have to do that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I find it attracts women.


I think they may be taking the proverbial p........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think they may be taking the proverbial p........


It attracts policewomen, anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It attracts policewomen, anyway.


a W Pee See?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> a W Pee See?


Yeah.
They say, "I arrest you in the name of the lav."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah.
> They say, "I arrest you in the name of the lav."


Do they arrest you at your convenience or just when it suits them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do they arrest you at your convenience or just when it suits them?


I usually get panned there and then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do they arrest you at your convenience or just when it suits them?


For lood behaviour.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For lood behaviour.


Pull the other one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pull the other one.


It's the truth! A real chain of events.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the truth! A real chain of events.


I think its a load of ballcocks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> security took my swiss army off my keys . silly me should have left it at home. no matter, i found it in a car anyway !


I went to jury duty one time with a hand cuff key ! Boy where they mad ! I know the feelings !


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I went to jury duty one time with a hand cuff key ! Boy where they mad ! I know the feelings !


Hi Grandpa T - dare I ask why you had a handcuff key?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> Ho Grandpa T - dare I ask why you had a handcuff key?


I've been a bodyguard , bouncer , and security guard the last 30 years .


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I've been a bodyguard , bouncer , and security guard the last 30 years .


Ah that explains it - so you have the handcuffs to go with them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah that explains it - so you have the handcuffs to go with them?


I've got some nice, fluffy, pink handcuffs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I went to jury duty one time with a hand cuff key ! Boy where they mad ! I know the feelings !


Evening, Gramps!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got some nice, fluffy, pink handcuffs.


Very fetching I'm sure!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gramps!


I want to know more about your pink furry cuffs ?


----------



## Lyn W

Well time for me to say goodnight as I head for my pillows to dream of Adam in his pink fluffy handcuffs
begging Grandpa to release him with his key....can't wait!
So night night all - enjoy the rest of your evening/night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I want to know more about your pink furry cuffs ?


You really don't.........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well time for me to say goodnight as I head for my pillows to dream of Adam in his pink fluffy handcuffs
> begging Grandpa to release him with his key....can't wait!
> So night night all - enjoy the rest of your evening/night.


Nos da, Lyn.
Sounds like a nightmare coming on to me.


----------



## JoesMum

Goid morning all! I clearly turned in too early last night. Some good giggles in the preceding pages though 

Here I need to get things ready for my daughter's return from her travels. I pick her up from Heathrow on Monday 

She left 4 months ago at short notice for Grasslands NP, Canada to research prairie dogs. Then she flew to LA to join a month-long tour of the Western and Northern states finishing in NYC. 

She'll probably be insufferable when she gets home after 4 months doing her own thing  but I'm still looking forward to having her back


----------



## johnandjade

too much beer last night:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> too much beer last night:/


 Not good


----------



## JoesMum

I'm off shopping for some good cheese. 

Top of the request list from our daughter for when she gets home. She's had 4 months of 'plastic' apparently


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm off shopping for some good cheese.
> 
> Top of the request list from our daughter for when she gets home. She's had 4 months of 'plastic' apparently




priceless


----------



## johnandjade

arrived at the grage, lucozade in toe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Goid morning all! I clearly turned in too early last night. Some good giggles in the preceding pages though
> 
> Here I need to get things ready for my daughter's return from her travels. I pick her up from Heathrow on Monday
> 
> She left 4 months ago at short notice for Grasslands NP, Canada to research prairie dogs. Then she flew to LA to join a month-long tour of the Western and Northern states finishing in NYC.
> 
> She'll probably be insufferable when she gets home after 4 months doing her own thing  but I'm still looking forward to having her back


What a tremendous trip! 
She'll have a few stories to tell, I bet. (though I doubt you'll get to hear quite all of them).
Morning, Joe's Mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm off shopping for some good cheese.
> 
> Top of the request list from our daughter for when she gets home. She's had 4 months of 'plastic' apparently


Yes, I've heard that most American cheese is a little disappointing. 
Points for the cheese mention.
Or would be, except i'm not doing points anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> arrived at the grage, lucozade in toe


Good morning, John.
Good fortune today.
Zacariah is prime and prepared to look after Tidgy, think he's quite looking forward to it.
Busy packing now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Let's see
Passport, a sock or two, spare shirt, money, mankini.
Done, I think.
wifey always takes 10 times longer than me.


----------



## spud's_mum

The other day, I went to do a no handed cartwheel (like I always do) but when I landed, something popped in my hip and I couldn't walk for a while. After it got better, I tried it again and the same thing happened. I told my mum and she said I actually have a condition where the tendon Locks in my hip and it feels like it pops out. It's very painful but now I'm scared to do free cartwheels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> The other day, I went to do a no handed cartwheel (like I always do) but when I landed, something popped in my hip and I couldn't walk for a while. After it got better, I tried it again and the same thing happened. I told my mum and she said I actually have a condition where the tendon Locks in my hip and it feels like it pops out. It's very painful but now I'm scared to do free cartwheels.


Morning, Spud's Mum.
Best to leave the cartwheels for a bit.
And then if it happens again you may need to visit the doctor ( a GP, not Doctor Who). 
I did a cartwheel once, in about 1972, and thought maybe it twinged a little.
So, to be on the safe side, i've never done one since.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've done a few cartwheels. Though never on purpose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've done a few cartwheels. Though never on purpose.


Morning, Ed.
wifey is also rather good at the involuntary cartwheel.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Today and Monday I'm the foreman again. (In pay only)
I'm sitting here with one eye open and a half of a diet Mt. Dew.


----------



## JoesMum

Success on the reduced counter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Success on the reduced counter
> View attachment 181013


Yummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your daughter will be pleased!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Good fortune today.
> Zacariah is prime and prepared to look after Tidgy, think he's quite looking forward to it.
> Busy packing now.



wooohooo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo


How goes the day ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then we leave them alone and go off by ourselves.



Good afternoon Adam Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.

When are you leaving? if I may ask.


----------



## juli11

So back from Netherlands! Beautiful time but I'm happy that I'm back...


----------



## Gillian M

juli11 said:


> So back from Netherlands! Beautiful time but I'm happy that I'm back...


Welcome back. Glad you had a nice time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.
> 
> When are you leaving? if I may ask.


Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli. 
Leaving this evening to catch the night bus to Tangier. (it's cooler).
Then early boat over to Spain tomorrow morning.
Meeting John Sunday morning. 
How are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> So back from Netherlands! Beautiful time but I'm happy that I'm back...


Glad you enjoyed your hols, the weather seems to have been good.
Always nice to get home, though.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian, afternoon, Oli.
> Leaving this evening to catch the night bus to Tangier. (it's cooler).
> Then early boat over to Spain tomorrow morning.
> Meeting John Sunday morning.
> How are you today ?


Hello, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

So far so good. Am planning to take Oli out for a walk later on. He seems to be bored.  

Enjoy yourselves!  
Love to all,
Gillian and Oli


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So far so good. Am planning to take Oli out for a walk later on. He seems to be bored.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves!
> Love to all,
> Gillian and Oli


I'll be taking Tidgy out in half an hour. 
She's napping just now. 
But love to Oli and hope you both enjoy your walk.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be taking Tidgy out in half an hour.
> She's napping just now.
> But love to Oli and hope you both enjoy your walk.


Thanks Adam.

Where will you be leaving Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam.
> 
> Where will you be leaving Tidgy?


Tidgy's staying here to look after my friend Zacariah.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's staying here to look after my friend Zacariah.


I do hope Zacariah meets Tidgy's exacting standards. I guess Tidgy can call in the aardvarks if necessary


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's staying here to look after my friend Zacariah.


Oh, great to hear there's someone you can rely on back there. I wish she could come over and be beside her....boyfriend.  If I were to leave anywhere, I'd have to leave Oli alone, and worry night and day long whilst abroad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I do hope Zacariah meets Tidgy's exacting standards. I guess Tidgy can call in the aardvarks if necessary


They've managed for years ok, I think they're rather fond of each other. 
And the aardvarks ? 
They have secret friends i don't know about ?
Must ask what sort of parties they're having while i'm abroad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, great to hear there's someone you can rely on back there. I wish she could come over and be beside her....boyfriend.  If I were to leave anywhere, I'd have to leave Oli alone, and worry night and day long whilst abroad.


I worry constantly! 
But I know she's in good hands. 
There's nobody else i would trust, so i'm grateful to have Zacariah as a friend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

WHAT A SLOW DAY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> WHAT A SLOW DAY.


Yup.
Very little happening at all.
This is when the 48 hour Cold Dark Room day seems to be not such a good idea.
But i guess you're referring to work ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

One more hour here then off to see Suki and then take the wife out to dinner and later, our Friday night shows. Maybe a movie.
No yard work or house work tonight except some laundry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One more hour here then off to see Suki and then take the wife out to dinner and later, our Friday night shows. Maybe a movie.
> No yard work or house work tonight except some laundry.


Off in an hour to catch the coach to Tangier.





About a six hour trip, a third of it going in the wrong direction. 
This is the very North-West part of Africa, folks!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> The other day, I went to do a no handed cartwheel (like I always do) but when I landed, something popped in my hip and I couldn't walk for a while. After it got better, I tried it again and the same thing happened. I told my mum and she said I actually have a condition where the tendon Locks in my hip and it feels like it pops out. It's very painful but now I'm scared to do free cartwheels.


Be careful you could have a slipped epiphysis, happened to my nephew when he was a teenager playing rugby he had to have a pin put in - didn't affect his rugby in later life though.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> So back from Netherlands! Beautiful time but I'm happy that I'm back...


Welcome back Juli - there's no pace like home and your own bed after sleeping in a tent!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off in an hour to catch the coach to Tangier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a six hour trip, a third of it going in the wrong direction.
> This is the very North-West part of Africa, folks!


That's a long old trip - you should have met in Gibraltar!
Have a great weekend Adam and Wifey, I hope you and John behave yourself !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> One more hour here then off to see Suki and then take the wife out to dinner and later, our Friday night shows. Maybe a movie.
> No yard work or house work tonight except some laundry.


Have a lovely evening Ed and hopefully a restful weekend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a long old trip - you should have met in Gibraltar!
> Have a great weekend Adam and Wifey, I hope you and John behave yourself !


i doubt that we shall, entirely at least. 
Gibraltar is great, but the ferry service is poor and it's a very expensive place to hang out compared to Southern Spain.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off in an hour to catch the coach to Tangier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a six hour trip, a third of it going in the wrong direction.
> This is the very North-West part of Africa, folks!


That sounds so interesting. Things like most Americans have never seen.
Take photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That sounds so interesting. Things like most Americans have never seen.
> Take photos.


Hmmm.
it'll be the middle of the night, and I don't really.
wifey might take one or two.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i doubt that we shall, entirely at least.
> Gibraltar is great, but the ferry service is poor and it's a very expensive place to hang out compared to Southern Spain.


Do you fly from Gibraltar to Spain?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly has agreed to let me purchase another new bike. A Kawasaki H-2.
I'm going to look at it tomorrow. They are very rare. Only a few hundred made. The size might be an issue. it's small.
Now I'm excited.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all another lovely day in Costa del Wales.
Lola was out for about an hour - but only because I blocked his route indoors.
He did calm down have a nice full stretch out in the sun when I sat out with him,
but no grazing on the dandies - weird tort!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you fly from Gibraltar to Spain?


That map's a bit misleading, just to show the route from here to Tangier.
We go by ferry tomorrow morning to Tarifa which is directly north of Tangier, the Rock is an hour's drive further east. 
I sometimes use the helicopter, but there wasn't time to arrange it in this case.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has agreed to let me purchase another new bike. A Kawasaki H-2.
> I'm going to look at it tomorrow. They are very rare. Only a few hundred made. The size might be an issue. it's small.
> Now I'm excited.


How many will that be now Ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's nice that your weather is tolerable today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has agreed to let me purchase another new bike. A Kawasaki H-2.
> I'm going to look at it tomorrow. They are very rare. Only a few hundred made. The size might be an issue. it's small.
> Now I'm excited.


'Tis good to be excited about ones hobbies. 
Enjoy and hurrah for Kelly!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> How many will that be now Ed?


Technically just four and a half. And Kelly has her own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all another lovely day in Costa del Wales.
> Lola was out for about an hour - but only because I blocked his route indoors.
> He did calm down have a nice full stretch out in the sun when I sat out with him,
> but no grazing on the dandies - weird tort!


Tidgy decided to chew a rock today, good as her beak needed trimming. She spent 20 minutes doing this and then decided to kip.
What on earth goes on in their little tortoise heads ?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's nice that your weather is tolerable today.


Heavy rain coming in on Sunday - that will freshen everything up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Tis good to be excited about ones hobbies.
> Enjoy and hurrah for Kelly!


She's pretty nice.
maybe she should've waited to see if that doctor will kill me next week, first?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Technically just four and a half. And Kelly has her own.


half? You have a unicycle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Heavy rain coming in on Sunday - that will freshen everything up.


Rain ?
Remind me again.................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> half? You have a unicycle?


One with no title and parts missing. (A Norton)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's pretty nice.
> maybe she should've waited to see if that doctor will kill me next week, first?


I'm sure he won't Ed, at least I hope he won't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> half? You have a unicycle?


Or a novicycle, one bike with 9 wheels.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy decided to chew a rock today, good as her beak needed trimming. She spent 20 minutes doing this and then decided to kip.
> What on earth goes on in their little tortoise heads ?


I wish I knew!
I wish Lola would enjoy being outside - its not natural for him to want to be in all the time - but that's kids today for you!!
Maybe I should get him a PlayStation then he could really act like a stroppy teen!


----------



## juli11

Not again... Anybody shoot in a Munich mall. 2 hours ago. 3 deaths. Police still don't know who it is!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> One with no title and parts missing. (A Norton)


That's a British Bike isn't it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That's a British Bike isn't it?


Yep. The only non Kawasaki I own.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> View attachment 181034
> 
> Not again... Anybody shoot in a Munich mall. 2 hours ago. 3 deaths. Police still don't know who it is!


There's so much of this going on worldwide, its so sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wish I knew!
> I wish Lola would enjoy being outside - its not natural for him to want to be in all the time - but that's kids today for you!!
> Maybe I should get him a PlayStation then he could really act like a stroppy teen!


You should see Tidgy knocking over the chess pieces when she's losing! 
She's not even a teen yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

juli11 said:


> View attachment 181034
> 
> Not again... Anybody shoot in a Munich mall. 2 hours ago. 3 deaths. Police still don't know who it is!


It hasn't made the news here yet.................


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You should see Tidgy knocking over the chess pieces when she's losing!
> She's not even a teen yet.


I think we spoil them too much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> View attachment 181034
> 
> Not again... Anybody shoot in a Munich mall. 2 hours ago. 3 deaths. Police still don't know who it is!


The world's gone mad, mate. 
Sorry for the people and their families.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take care, Friends.
It's time to walk the grounds and make sure that this place is locked up for the weekend.
AND it's NOT even raining yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think we spoil them too much!


No, she's only spent 3 hours on the Playstation today, had four bags of crisps, two ice creams and a Mars. 
i said no to her coming to Spain.
She's not spoiled.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she's only spent 3 hours on the Playstation today, had four bags of crisps, two ice creams and a Mars.
> i said no to her coming to Spain.
> She's not spoiled.


Just sulking!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care, Friends.
> It's time to walk the grounds and make sure that this place is locked up for the weekend.
> AND it's NOT even raining yet!!


Take care Ed hope you and Kelly enjoy your meal and movie
Speak soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care, Friends.
> It's time to walk the grounds and make sure that this place is locked up for the weekend.
> AND it's NOT even raining yet!!


See you later, Ed.
Reports of insanity from Spain, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just sulking!


Yeah, she does a fair bit of that. 
So do I, come to think of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she's only spent 3 hours on the Playstation today, had four bags of crisps, two ice creams and a Mars.
> i said no to her coming to Spain.
> She's not spoiled.


...and Lola never offers to do anything around the house - won't even wash his own dishes but still expects pocket money!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, she does a fair bit of that.
> So do I, come to think of it.


She may have learnt from the master then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and Lola never offers to do anything around the house - won't even wash his own dishes but still expects pocket money!


Tidgy gets pocket money (honestly, it's true!) and contributes a little to the electricity bill. 
But she won't do housework, except reduce the number of bird poops in the garden and a bit of light dusting indoors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She may have learnt from the master then!


Yep.............wifey.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy gets pocket money (honestly, it's true!) and contributes a little to the electricity bill.
> But she won't do housework, except reduce the number of bird poops in the garden and a bit of light dusting indoors.


Lola just spends all his pocket money in bars - salad bars that is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola just spends all his pocket money in bars - salad bars that is!


Chocolate bars, for Tidgy.


----------



## juli11

Munich is evacuated. Everybody should stay at home. Police still not catch the 3 shooters! But now they think it's a terror impact. GSG9 (German special unit) is called. Maybe at the moment we have 6 deaths!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> View attachment 181035
> 
> Munich is evacuated. Everybody should stay at home. Police still not catch the 3 shooters! But now they think it's a terror impact. GSG9 (German special unit) is called. Maybe at the moment we have 6 deaths!


Horrible.


----------



## johnandjade

auft, that was a shift!! just got back to hotel and cracked open a bud . 

guess who got told they were and inspiration. was front and centre as much as possible and bust my (ahems)  lots learned . I got some pics...





and of course


----------



## johnandjade

juli11 said:


> View attachment 181035
> 
> Munich is evacuated. Everybody should stay at home. Police still not catch the 3 shooters! But now they think it's a terror impact. GSG9 (German special unit) is called. Maybe at the moment we have 6 deaths!



it's every day now


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> View attachment 181035
> 
> Munich is evacuated. Everybody should stay at home. Police still not catch the 3 shooters! But now they think it's a terror impact. GSG9 (German special unit) is called. Maybe at the moment we have 6 deaths!


Truly shocking how awful for everyone and especially the families of the victims.
Are you in Munich Juli?
Stay safe if you are.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Horrible.



Absolutely! Keep you updated!


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> Truly shocking how awful for everyone and especially the families of the victims.
> Are you in Munich Juli?
> Stay safe if you are.



No. I'm in Düsseldorf. Actually we have a big festival tonight in Düsseldorf but I decide to stay at home because it's to dangerous I think.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> No. I'm in Düsseldorf. Actually we have a big festival tonight in Düsseldorf but I decide to stay at home because it's to dangerous I think.


It can be very scary.
I don't know what they hope to achieve with all this. All they are doing is making more enemies.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> auft, that was a shift!! just got back to hotel and cracked open a bud .
> 
> guess who got told they were and inspiration. was front and centre as much as possible and bust my (ahems)  lots learned . I got some pics...
> View attachment 181036
> View attachment 181037
> View attachment 181038
> 
> 
> and of course
> View attachment 181039


Who's teachers pet then?
Well done and congratulations John - glad you had a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and find something to eat so see you all later,
Have a good, safe trip tonight [email protected]'s Dad


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> It can be very scary.
> I don't know what they hope to achieve with all this. All they are doing is making more enemies.



Yes! I don't know it's too. Some minutes they catch the first people. They thought the have dynamite in they're backpacks because explosive experts arrived. Hopefully we'll not have a bomb in Munich too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Absolutely! Keep you updated!


Thanks, i'm just off to Spain tonight, but I think it's still fairly safe.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> Yes! I don't know it's too. Some minutes they catch the first people. They thought the have dynamite in they're backpacks because explosive experts arrived. Hopefully we'll not have a bomb in Munich too!!!!


Doesn't bear thinking about! My thoughts are with everyone and I hope that the murderers are caught without any more loss of life - except maybe their own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must go and find something to eat so see you all later,
> Have a good, safe trip tonight [email protected]'s Dad


Thanks, Lyn.
We'll try to keep you up to date.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Lyn.
> We'll try to keep you up to date.


I'm sure John will post some updates -
We can play a game here - Spot the Inebriated!
Shouldn't be too difficult!!


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> Doesn't bear thinking about! My thoughts are with everyone and I hope that the murderers are caught without any more loss of life - except maybe theirs.



Yes I don't think they'll give up without a fight. So if the police will find them tonight they'll die. GSG9 is still arriving and some SEK units are in Munich. They haven't got a Chance.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure John will post some updates -
> We can play a game here - Spot the Inebriated!
> Shouldn't be too difficult!!




I shall


----------



## Lyn W

See you all later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Yes I don't think they'll give up without a fight. So if the police will find them tonight they'll die. GSG9 is still arriving and some SEK units are in Munich. They haven't got a Chance.


I hope not.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope not.




allo' ! I have replied to email. only 2 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Nobody has claimed responsibility so far. I've been watching TV since 8pm and it is now almost 10.30pm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo' ! I have replied to email. only 2 more sleeps!!!


Ta.
One more sleep for me.
(won't sleep on the coach tonight.)


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.


And to you, Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo' ! I have replied to email. only 2 more sleeps!!!


wifey has responded, she got e-mail.
All systems go.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.
> One more sleep for me.
> (won't sleep on the coach tonight.)




 I'll definitely sleep tonight!! can't even be bothered to venture out for food!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to the bus station at Bab Boujiloud. 
Bab means gate, which is good for me. 
see you later, peeps, the adventure begins.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.




evenin' ma'am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'll definitely sleep tonight!! can't even be bothered to venture out for food!


see you soon, am now on route.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> see you soon, am now on route.




. my flight details.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> see you soon, am now on route.




smoke me a kipper, i'll be there for lunch


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'm off to the bus station at Bab Boujiloud.
> Bab means gate, which is good for me.
> see you later, peeps, the adventure begins.


Enjoy it Adam, Wifey and John!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it Adam, Wifey and John!




fankkoo


----------



## johnandjade

i need food, guess I have to venture out .


----------



## johnandjade

restaurant in hotel still open... gammon stake and a couple of buds


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> restaurant in hotel still open... gammon stake and a couple of buds


I love a nice bit of gammon - with pineapple.
Are you a pineapple or egg person?


----------



## johnandjade

so glad i was able to dig deep and power though today! but by gosh I'm suffering now! haven't had any pain killers as haven't eaten and my poor wee tummy was bad enough without adding them into the equation. my wrist is playing up something terrible now . silly me overdoing it on the devils nectar last night. 


NEVER AGAIN!!!



... until Sunday


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love a nice bit of gammon - with pineapple.
> Are you a pineapple or egg person?




eggs for me . though this one came with tort food.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just popping in to pass along some info about the shirts. The post office tells me that I'll need to have the package, its weight and the addressee before they can give me the postage on it. So if any of you 'overseas' folks want a shirt, you'll have to send me a PM with your address so I can get the info from the post office. And since I only make one trip a week, on Fridays, into town, this may take a while.

***dang it! Get that armadillo away from me***


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> eggs for me . though this one came with tort food.


I love salad - Lola has to fight me for his dinner!
Hopefully chips with it?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Just popping in to pass along some info about the shirts. The post office tells me that I'll need to have the package, its weight and the addressee before they can give me the postage on it. So if any of you 'overseas' folks want a shirt, you'll have to send me a PM with your address so I can get the info from the post office. And since I only make one trip a week, on Fridays, into town, this may take a while.
> 
> ***dang it! Get that armadillo away from me***


Thanks Yvonne !
(Armadillo - shooed away)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so glad i was able to dig deep and power though today! but by gosh I'm suffering now! haven't had any pain killers as haven't eaten and my poor wee tummy was bad enough without adding them into the equation. my wrist is playing up something terrible now . silly me overdoing it on the devils nectar last night.
> 
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ... until Sunday


take some painkillers and have an early night - you have a busy day tomorrow with travelling back home and packing for Sunday. You need to be fighting fit to meet up with Adam and Wifey! Don't peak too soon!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Just popping in to pass along some info about the shirts. The post office tells me that I'll need to have the package, its weight and the addressee before they can give me the postage on it. So if any of you 'overseas' folks want a shirt, you'll have to send me a PM with your address so I can get the info from the post office. And since I only make one trip a week, on Fridays, into town, this may take a while.
> 
> ***dang it! Get that armadillo away from me***




wayhey!! miss yvonnee!!  , fankoo for the heads up, i'll drop you a wee message


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love salad - Lola has to fight me for his dinner!
> Hopefully chips with it?




indeed there was . typical scot... chap brings my dinner... I don't even blink; 'here pal, goat any salt?! ' 

an English voice from next table, 'oh, he's from ggglasssssgooo ' lol!!


now I'm out in the beer garden farting and burping away  

I actually am!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> indeed there was . typical scot... chap brings my dinner... I don't even blink; 'here pal, goat any salt?! '
> 
> an English voice from next table, 'oh, he's from ggglasssssgooo ' lol!!
> 
> 
> now I'm out in the beer garden farting and burping away
> 
> I actually am!


Classy!!
Don't overdo it tonight, John, nothing worse than having to travel with a hangover!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Classy!!
> Don't overdo it tonight, John, nothing worse than having to travel with a hangover!




at least I didn't 'free the badger . 

your 100% right, I'm back up in the room, called for extention cord as phone needs juice but socket is way to far from bed .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> at least I didn't 'free the badger .
> 
> your 100% right, I'm back up in the room, called for extention cord as phone needs juice but socket is way to far from bed .


I think you may have been looking for another hotel if you'd done that!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think you may have been looking for another hotel if you'd done that!



na... i'd have a queue at my room door.


----------



## johnandjade

disco!!!



now i can relax knowing alarms are set and battery won't die


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello. I just spent a few moments trying to find out what Gammon steak was.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That sounds like a lot of fun.
I like traveling and motels and exploring new placed.


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhahhh!!! I just opened a bottle of pepsi with a spoon ... no bottle opener as swiss army tool was confiscated at airport...


... the lid just fired right off my chin! ouchy, but rather amusing


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. I just spent a few moments trying to find out what Gammon steak was.




mr ed, it's awesome!! especially with fried egg, or pineapple slice. just don't forget the salt


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun.
> I like traveling and motels and exploring new placed.




spain next year for a cold dark holiday!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> mr ed, it's awesome!! especially with fried egg, or pineapple slice. just don't forget the salt


Here, you'd find a ham steak just about always only served at breakfast.
If you can even find one.

I'll put it on my list of things to eat while abroad.
If.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> spain next year for a cold dark holiday!!


No. Not likely.
But a few years ago we had a trip of Great Britain planned, this was before I'd met any of you.
And our agent advised against visiting Ireland because of some unrest there and we ended up not going at all. (Kelly is an Eaton)
However, I do plan on trying it again.
I have Scottish roots after all....And most of the rest of the region.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. I just spent a few moments trying to find out what Gammon steak was.


Thick bacon!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Not likely.
> But a few years ago we had a trip of Great Britain planned, this was before I'd met any of you.
> And our agent advised against visiting Ireland because of some unrest there and we ended up not going at all. (Kelly is an Eaton)
> However, I do plan on trying it again.
> I have Scottish roots after all....And most of the rest of the region.


What's an Eaton, Ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> What's an Eaton, Ed?


I meant to say that she was Irish....by way of Poland.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Again! Over 400 posts on The CDR thread. But my phone showed one line from Lynn that simply said, "Thick Cut Bacon" I had to come back for BACON!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Again! Over 400 posts on The CDR thread. But my phone showed one line from Lynn that simply said, "Thick Cut Bacon" I had to come back for BACON!
> View attachment 181064


Have you tried the brown sugar bacon BLT from Arbys?
Boy. It's an event.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Again! Over 400 posts on The CDR thread. But my phone showed one line from Lynn that simply said, "Thick Cut Bacon" I had to come back for BACON!
> View attachment 181064


Hi Ken - you have bacon alert on your phone!!?
Not so much a ringtone as a rindtone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My having a Scottish great grandfather might help explain why I feel so comfortable in a skirt!


----------



## Lyn W

probably the same thing as your ham steak


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you tried the brown sugar bacon BLT from Arbys?
> Boy. It's an event.


Sounds quite sweet


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 181065
> probably the same thing as your ham steak


Yes. Usually it's a smoked ham, too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My having a Scottish great grandfather might help explain why I feel so comfortable in a skirt!


That could be one reason Ed but maybe you're just in touch with your feminine side.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sounds quite sweet


Yes. In every sense.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That could be one reason Ed but maybe you're just in touch with your feminine side.


I try not to spend much time touching my feminine side.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here, you'd find a ham steak just about always only served at breakfast.
> If you can even find one.
> 
> I'll put it on my list of things to eat while abroad.
> If.




you mean when!


----------



## Lyn W

My brother in law wore 2 kilts at his sons wedding in May,
He wore the Welsh plaid on the Saturday and a Scotttish plaid on the Sunday.
His Dad was Scottish - from Glasgow I believe .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I try not to spend much time touching my feminine side.


...not in public anyway!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> My brother in law wore 2 kilts at his sons wedding in May,
> He wore the Welsh plaid on the Saturday and a Scotttish plaid on the Sunday.
> His Dad was Scottish - from Glasgow I believe .


I wouldn't get too radical.
I'm also German and Italian....And part Crow indian.
How's that for American?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Not likely.
> But a few years ago we had a trip of Great Britain planned, this was before I'd met any of you.
> And our agent advised against visiting Ireland because of some unrest there and we ended up not going at all. (Kelly is an Eaton)
> However, I do plan on trying it again.
> I have Scottish roots after all....And most of the rest of the region.




well you have a friend to welcome you should you ever fly to Glasgow 

and a tort to visit!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't get too radical.
> I'm also German and Italian....And part Crow indian.
> How's that for American?


You are a mini united nations.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 181065
> probably the same thing as your ham steak




perfection! but where is the beer??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been neglecting the two women in my life. The 2.5 pound one and the slightly larger one.
I need to leave for the night.
Enjoy your Friday night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been neglecting the two women in my life. The 2.5 pound one and the slightly larger one.
> I need to leave for the night.
> Enjoy your Friday night.


You too Ed, See you soon!


----------



## Lyn W

I too am going to say goodnight now, need an early night myself.
Have a good trip back to Bonnie Scotland tomorrow John.
Speak to you soon
Nos da


----------



## johnandjade

pictures and videos on the facbook thing of todays class.. if you search for 'mike phillips'



the one with the buffer next to a truck funnily enough! there is another page he has with videos. watching back I'm still amused by how many folk were paying no attention, we didn't have enough machines or time for everyone to be hands on, class should have been half the size... few bodys wasting the mans time.


----------



## johnandjade

and thank you to mr ed for doing my homework for me . if wasn't for you green light on the 'wizard of wax' I wouldn't have went! 

thank you very kindly sir


----------



## JoesMum

Now I've worked out where you were. Bishop's Stortford 

Only London in the sense that it's right next to 'London' Stansted airport, but actually miles from the city. 

My sister used to live there. Nice part of the world apart from the planes!

Looks like an excellent opportunity to learn. Well done Ed for finding it.


----------



## johnandjade

well i'm fed, had meds and alarms set for tomorrow. mr and mrs adam are on route to spain, and i shall be too via a quick stop back home to buy some shorts  

hope you all are well and have a great weekend 

nos da friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks yvonne


----------



## juli11

Okay so the police give a clear-signal. At the moment they found one person who killed himself. So they think it's only one person and not three. But this one person killed 10 people at the moment. But we got support from America (Obama said we'll get help if we need) and Austria send us their special unit "Cobra"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> well i'm fed, had meds and alarms set for tomorrow. mr and mrs adam are on route to spain, and i shall be too via a quick stop back home to buy some shorts
> 
> hope you all are well and have a great weekend
> 
> nos da friends.


You think you got it hard Sunday I'll be. 61 years old ! That's rough !!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You think you got it hard Sunday I'll be. 61 years old ! That's rough !!




61 years young . do yo have a nice day planned gramps?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> 61 years young . do yo have a nice day planned gramps?


Like you I have to work all night !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Like you I have to work all night !



booo


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> booo


But I will drink Bud when I get off work !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

About to board ferry across the pillars of hercules


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About to board ferry across the pillars of hercules


And no pics from the ferry ? Shame


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And no pics from the ferry ? Shame


Probably no signal!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But I will drink Bud when I get off work !




wooohooo!!! none for me today, early flight to meet adam tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About to board ferry across the pillars of hercules




less than 24hrs to go!!!


----------



## johnandjade

sat outside having a coffee  flight home is at 1300. it's been well worth the trip. Only thing is now i need to buy new toys for work, but hey its just more ammo in my arsenal . 

will need to go shopping when i get home for shorts and trainers (sneakers) though I think jade me be out the game, she had a friend over for drinks last night. oh and an SD card for my new camera!! lots if pictures of the cold dark holiday 

i even get to meet wifey!!!


----------



## johnandjade

hardly the full English 





man I could go some tatty scones and sausages should be SQUARE!!


----------



## johnandjade

well jades alive, shes off out with her friend to get her ear pierced again!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hardly the full English
> 
> View attachment 181092
> 
> 
> 
> man I could go some tatty scones and sausages should be SQUARE!!


Doesn't look very appetising!
Slice of toast would do me!
Hope you get everything you need on your shopping trip today John .


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well jades alive, shes off out with her friend to get her ear pierced again!


Another glutton for punishment!


----------



## Lyn W

Have a good flight and successful shopping trip John!
Busy day for me today so see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Doesn't look very appetising!
> Slice of toast would do me!
> Hope you get everything you need on your shopping trip today John .




it wasn't but at least it wasn't beer for breakfast again. 

shopping wont take long at all, i will find what I need in the first shop i go into


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have a good flight and successful shopping trip John!
> Busy day for me today so see you later.




have a good day miss womblyn


----------



## johnandjade

well goodbye London, I would say it's been a pleasure but a five quid a beer!! even had to deal with work calls while here! 

wonder if jade will apreciated the tub of car wax i got her as a souvenir


----------



## johnandjade

just as well I never ordered food, even the broon sauce is a luxury here


----------



## johnandjade

iPod shuffle strikes again!!! just as we took off ...


----------



## johnandjade

HOME


----------



## johnandjade

true to form


----------



## johnandjade

hame!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wife's 64 gramps. Still young.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Boohoo


Booooooò


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Snap


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Correct. And wifey Ca nt use this phone propel. Nor can i


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Free bus service


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hame!!!
> View attachment 181111


.




[/IMG]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now on final lap 4 today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hame!!!
> View attachment 181111





Help 
Wifey


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well goodbye London, I would say it's been a pleasure but a five quid a beer!! even had to deal with work calls while here!
> 
> wonder if jade will apreciated the tub of car wax i got her as a souvenir


Turtle Wax?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ha de ha.
How appropriate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Installed in fuengirola. All ready to meet 
John tomorrow. 
24 hours travelling.
Vođdy then bed.
Night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

They should have tort us car wax jokes at school.


----------



## JoesMum

London view for the day - Tower Bridge - Open! - from the Sky Garden at the 'Walkie Talkie' in the city of London


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> London view for the day - Tower Bridge - Open! - from the Sky Garden at the 'Walkie Talkie' in the city of London
> View attachment 181154




lovley pic . if i had another day I would have traveled in to see the sights, and could even have got you a drink!!


----------



## JoesMum

I's have come up to you if I'd had time


----------



## johnandjade

well i got 3 pairs of shorts, 3 t shirts, trainers and socks! even got my euros. i had one task left to do.... it took a few calls and a mini mission but mission accomplished!! pics to follow. 

adam and wifey, I shall see you both soon . I will have on my 'smoke me a kipper' t shirt and a freshly sanded head.. i will send a text message to the mobile so we can get in touch and I'll keep you updated on arrival time


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I's have come up to you if I'd had time




spain next year!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I went and looked at the new bike.
Get this: I arrived and there is a "sold" sign on it. Made sense because I agreed to the MSRP plus a small premium for this model. (Since its very limited production.)
I've purchased six new and two used bikes from this dealership....same salesman since 1999.
I sat on it and noticed it felt very thin and small. Much tinier than my 1400r.
This is only a 1000cc. But it has a supercharger!
I looked over and saw myself sitting on it in the mirrored wall.
Almost Immediately I Heard Someone from across the room for me to get off of the bike. It was the manager. New kid. I'd never met him before. I told him it's ok because I had purchased it.
He paused and then told me that the person that purchased it was in finance "right now".
I walked over to finance and found my salesman, Emil, standing there. He looked at me like he just saw a ghost.
I raised my arms in a W.T.F.? motion.
He said he wasn't sure I wanted it. We had discussed it for weeks. It was ordered for me.
I walked out without speaking.
Any way two good things happened: 1...The next time I go in there I'll be treated like a king. AND 2, when I looked at myself in the mirror, I looked like a Bigfoot sitting on a bicycle. It was too tiny for me.
At about $30k, I have NO business buying a toy. I need to get serious about downsizing going into retirement!
So, in reality. It's all good.
Kelly agreed that I could buy it to make me happy.
Funny. But I am.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What do you ROOMIES think about a phone number exchange?
Maybe shared by Email?
I'm not sure that I've placed an international phone call since I had a pen pal in Sweden in about 1976.
But I for one would like to speak to you all in person from time to time.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went and looked at the new bike.
> Get this: I arrived and there is a "sold" sign on it. Made sense because I agreed to the MSRP plus a small premium for this model. (Since its very limited production.)
> I've purchased six new and two used bikes from this dealership....same salesman since 1999.
> I sat on it and noticed it felt very thin and small. Much tinier than my 1400r.
> This is only a 1000cc. But it has a supercharger!
> I looked over and saw myself sitting on it in the mirrored wall.
> Almost Immediately I Heard Someone from across the room for me to get off of the bike. It was the manager. New kid. I'd never met him before. I told him it's ok because I had purchased it.
> He paused and then told me that the person that purchased it was in finance "right now".
> I walked over to finance and found my salesman, Emil, standing there. He looked at me like he just saw a ghost.
> I raised my arms in a W.T.F.? motion.
> He said he wasn't sure I wanted it. We had discussed it for weeks. It was ordered for me.
> I walked out without speaking.
> Any way two good things happened: 1...The next time I go in there I'll be treated like a king. AND 2, when I looked at myself in the mirror, I looked like a Bigfoot sitting on a bicycle. It was too tiny for me.
> At about $30k, I have NO business buying a toy. I need to get serious about downsizing going into retirement!
> So, in reality. It's all good.
> Kelly agreed that I could buy it to make me happy.
> Funny. But I am.




it's funny how life works out like that sometimes sounds like you definitely have came out on top of that situation right enough


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yep. Protected from my own idiotic impulses.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What do you ROOMIES think about a phone number exchange?
> Maybe shared by Email?
> I'm not sure that I've placed an international phone call since I had a pen pal in Sweden in about 1976.
> But I for one would like to speak to you all in person from time to time.




it sounds like a brilliant idea to me . I'm not sure how it all works but perhaps 'skipe' is the best way to go? 

... that being said, an old fashioned telephone call on a home phone does have a more personal touch


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep. Protected from my own idiotic impulses.




expensive ones too! like you say, next time you go in you'll have best of service


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll pm you later. John.
Have fun and take photos.


----------



## johnandjade

3hrs till I leave for the airport!! landed home at around 1400 sat... went shopping and got some fun new t shirts and shorts , then we had lunch in the pub.. then off and got jade pireced TWICE!!! got home, went on a tresure hunt for a couple things 

... its now 0100 Sunday... and I'm heading to airport at 0330. planning on a snozze at airport and on plane, arive re charged and ready to to make memories


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll pm you later. John.
> Have fun and take photos.




I shall do . leaving camera at home but will have the phone and hopefully interwebs. 

spain next year!!


----------



## johnandjade

only around an hour and a half till its time to head out on my adventure



traveling in jeans and different t shirt though! 




gonna take a bath to run down the clock, it's not boiling watching it


----------



## johnandjade

its a pic from earlier, fido has long turned off the light and turned in for the night. he did give me a kiss when I got home though


----------



## johnandjade

well i done housework! lol. just getting ready to go!!! :O


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181196


What is this ? The stairs of darkness !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is this ? The stairs of darkness !




stairway to heaven


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> stairway to heaven


Where is the big light at the end of the hall way or stairs


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where is the big light at the end of the hall way or stairs




a bar serving free budweiser... and it never closes


----------



## johnandjade

0420, through security, an hour till gate open..... hmmmm, what to do??


----------



## johnandjade

gosh darn!!!! I never packed a jumper!!! :/


----------



## johnandjade

my wee bodys giving up  


NO CHANCE!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> my wee bodys giving up
> 
> 
> NO CHANCE!!!
> View attachment 181204


Get your monster out of your hand in public !!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> a bar serving free budweiser... and it never closes


That would make the greatest birthday gift !


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!!



i kid you not, one of the air hostess noticed me and said 'you on my flight again?!' what are the chances!!


----------



## johnandjade

goodbye nasty rain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kind of a good story. Glad you took the positives out of it.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it sounds like a brilliant idea to me . I'm not sure how it all works but perhaps 'skipe' is the best way to go?
> 
> ... that being said, an old fashioned telephone call on a home phone does have a more personal touch


Skype is way cheaper. Also you can do a group voice call for free.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Y


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That.s chilly for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Up .
Drag wifey up.
Not long now.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

I'm here


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!!
> View attachment 181215
> 
> 
> i kid you not, one of the air hostess noticed me and said 'you on my flight again?!' what are the chances!!


You jet setter you!!
Bon voyage John!
Have a good trip!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I will have on my 'smoke me a kipper' t shirt and a freshly sanded head..


.......or the one flashing 'free the badger'!


----------



## johnandjade

adam and wifey!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, gramps.
Just having a Bud for
Your birthday.
Notice there is a Bud here 4 u!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Grandpa Turtle 144 see above


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See above posts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See posts above.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See above


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> adam and wifey!!!
> View attachment 181234


Glad you all found each other!
Wonder who will be the last man or lady standing!!
Have a great time all of you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Skype is way cheaper. Also you can do a group voice call for free.


IF you do skype.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> IF you do skype.


For the sake of my telephone bill I have had Skype for a long time. You need a microphone/webcam on a computer, but it also works on smartphones and tablets which is handy 

It's free and when my husband has been travelling for work... and my daughter has been travelling this last year... it has saved me a fortune.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll look into it.
I have a smart phone and a laptop with a camera.


----------



## Lyn W

Very quiet in here!
Has everyone gone to Spain?


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll look into it.
> I have a smart phone and a laptop with a camera.



There is also Whatsapp.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> There is also Whatsapp.


And facetime for those with iphones and Facebook messenger 

Daughter is at Newark Airport and on schedule to fly to Amsterdam in about an hour. I have a trip to Heathrow to get her tomorrow. Monday morning rush hour on the M25... yuk!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And facetime for those with iphones and Facebook messenger
> 
> Daughter is at Newark Airport and on schedule to fly to Amsterdam in about an hour. I have a trip to Heathrow to get her tomorrow. Monday morning rush hour on the M25... yuk!


Never mind it will be worth it!
You must be very excited!
Have a safe trip.


----------



## johnandjade

had an amazing day  , I still can't believe we are here! met at airport no problems at all . 

mr adam and wifey are looking after me fantastically and taking me to see some animals in the morning


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And facetime for those with iphones and Facebook messenger
> 
> Daughter is at Newark Airport and on schedule to fly to Amsterdam in about an hour. I have a trip to Heathrow to get her tomorrow. Monday morning rush hour on the M25... yuk!




wayyyhey!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning spain!!!!  today we are off to see the animals





hope everyone enjoys work....




wish you were here?


----------



## JoesMum

I left home, 54 miles away, 40 minutes before daughter took off from Amsterdam and arrived 10 minutes after she landed 

Hope it doesn't take too long to get through passport control and get her bag.


----------



## Lyn W

Glad she is back safely and hope your journey home doesn't take as long!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning spain!!!!  today we are off to see the animals
> View attachment 181375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone enjoys work....
> 
> View attachment 181376
> 
> 
> wish you were here?


No work for me for the next 6 weeks!!
Enjoy the park!
Say hello to Adam and Wifey.


----------



## JoesMum

Journey home much better than the outward trip. 

She is very tired and very tanned and desperate for a mug of 'proper' tea. 

Have a good day John, Adam and wifey!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I haven't warned anyone about coiled bulbs in almost two weeks. 
I can hardly take it.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't warned anyone about coiled bulbs in almost two weeks.
> I can hardly take it.


That must be some sort of record!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Quiet in here. Has anybody fed the animals?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been sitting at this desk for 6.5 hours now.
I'll have to teach myself how to walk again.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Quiet in here. Has anybody fed the animals?


* Quickly passes a duster over the aardvarks *
That's better. We mustn't forget them 

I have been washing far more dirty clothes than could possibly have come out of one suitcase! Daughter has finally given in to exhaustion and gone to bed. It's 8pm here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> * Quickly passes a duster over the aardvarks *
> That's better. We mustn't forget them
> 
> I have been washing far more dirty clothes than could possibly have come out of one suitcase! Daughter has finally given in to exhaustion and gone to bed. It's 8pm here.


What a nice adventure.
Nows the time to do all of those things that you'll NEVER have time for later on.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a nice adventure.
> Nows the time to do all of those things that you'll NEVER have time for later on.


I agree. Her gap year is over now and she's got about £50 left, so the need to earn money is now pressing. It'll be quite a come down going back to temping while applying for real jobs. 

I'm expecting a few tears and tantrums in the next few weeks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Her gap year is over now and she's got about £50 left, so the need to earn money is now pressing. It'll be quite a come down going back to temping while applying for real jobs.
> 
> I'm expecting a few tears and tantrums in the next few weeks.


Yes. Settling into an adult reality sucks.
Hopefully she can find a career that is exciting and rewarding.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope you're all remembering to pop in to keep an eye on the aardvarks


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning Joes Mum . Its 5am here and im getting ready to sleep finally. Ill talk to you later


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning! I've fed the armadillos and hedgehogs can't find the snow leopard or pirate - maybe they've gone for a walk. 
Hope all is well in everyone's corner of this world which seems to be going completely crazy in some places judging by the news today. Thoughts are with everyone affected by madmen in Germany, France and Japan.
Have a good Tuesday everyone.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Journey home much better than the outward trip.
> 
> She is very tired and very tanned and desperate for a mug of 'proper' tea.
> 
> Have a good day John, Adam and wifey!




glad to hear all is well


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> * Quickly passes a duster over the aardvarks *
> That's better. We mustn't forget them
> 
> I have been washing far more dirty clothes than could possibly have come out of one suitcase! Daughter has finally given in to exhaustion and gone to bed. It's 8pm here.




mum duty stirkes again


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Her gap year is over now and she's got about £50 left, so the need to earn money is now pressing. It'll be quite a come down going back to temping while applying for real jobs.
> 
> I'm expecting a few tears and tantrums in the next few weeks.




i'll bet see loved every minute though


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning! I've fed the armadillos and hedgehogs can't find the snow leopard or pirate - maybe they've gone for a walk.
> Hope all is well in everyone's corner of this world which seems to be going completely crazy in some places judging by the news today. Thoughts are with everyone affected by madmen in Germany, France and Japan.
> Have a good Tuesday everyone.




the pirates in spain! he has his own tavern here!! wifey got a picture


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the pirates in spain! he has his own tavern here!! wifey got a picture


He must have sneaked out with you and Adam!
Hope you are all having a great time!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello all.

Happy to see the CDR beasties are being cared for The kids and I are currently sitting a state away housesitting for my parents who are in Germany for the summer. -They'll be paying me in Marzipan. My oldest daughter needed some doctor appointments and ear surgery at the hospital here so it all worked out really well.

Keeping busy taking care of my kids and beasties, going back to school via the interwebs, working at the preschool this Autumn, homeschooling my son as usual, and chauffeuring the rest of the kids per my slavery obligations. Enjoying a break from the various messes and construction projects I've been doing at my own little house. Planning on putting my feed up a bit! It's very needed!!!

Have a great day, everyone!

(@Gillian Moore --here's a wee update )


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

idk, popped into my head


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> idk, popped into my head


And it's going to be in mine until I can find something to replace it  * sigh *


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Happy to see the CDR beasties are being cared for The kids and I are currently sitting a state away housesitting for my parents who are in Germany for the summer. -They'll be paying me in Marzipan. My oldest daughter needed some doctor appointments and ear surgery at the hospital here so it all worked out really well.
> 
> Keeping busy taking care of my kids and beasties, going back to school via the interwebs, working at the preschool this Autumn, homeschooling my son as usual, and chauffeuring the rest of the kids per my slavery obligations. Enjoying a break from the various messes and construction projects I've been doing at my own little house. Planning on putting my feed up a bit! It's very needed!!!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> (@Gillian Moore --here's a wee update )


Sounds like a very busy time for you - hope you manage a very well deserve rest!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> idk, popped into my head


One of my year 7 pupils started singing that a few weeks ago and he knew all the words.
Way before his time but on one of his grand dads cds and he liked it!


----------



## jaizei

Well, sharing is caring


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Wednesday to all our readers - and posters of course!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Happy Wednesday to all our readers - and posters of course!


It should be a happy one.
It's a half day for me.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It should be a happy one.
> It's a half day for me.


Hi Ed, it's d-day tomorrow isn't it? So I guess you'll be spending your free afternoon getting ready for hopefully a short spell in hospital. How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Wednesday people. I have been shopping for my holiday and put a rather large sum on the credit card.

Being taller than average, I always struggle to find stuff that fits and clothes shopping is usually a chore for me. I also have an aversion to spending money, Yorkshire upbringing , which doesn't help. 

JoesDad actually told me very firmly not to scrimp last night - so you can't overlook that kind of instruction 

I have bought a couple of really nice dresses though. I'm really pleased with them... and they were half price in the summer sale  Even with the instruction I'd have winced at paying full price for them!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad actually told me very firmly not to scrimp last night - so you can't overlook that kind of instruction
> 
> I have bought a couple of really nice dresses though. I'm really pleased with them... and they were half price in the summer sale  Even with the instruction I'd have winced at paying full price for them!



It would be rude not to do as he said!
Where are you off to?


----------



## johnandjade

well that's mr adam and wifey on the first leg of their journey home, i have arrived at the airport. i have no words to describe how wonderful these last few days have been. 

such a magical time, i am so sad to leave, but so glad we managed to pull it off . I'm so grateful to both of them for taking me under their wing, and we WILL be doing this again!! 






i have lots of pictures, but here's a wee sneeky peek


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Happy to see the CDR beasties are being cared for The kids and I are currently sitting a state away housesitting for my parents who are in Germany for the summer. -They'll be paying me in Marzipan. My oldest daughter needed some doctor appointments and ear surgery at the hospital here so it all worked out really well.
> 
> Keeping busy taking care of my kids and beasties, going back to school via the interwebs, working at the preschool this Autumn, homeschooling my son as usual, and chauffeuring the rest of the kids per my slavery obligations. Enjoying a break from the various messes and construction projects I've been doing at my own little house. Planning on putting my feed up a bit! It's very needed!!!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> (@Gillian Moore --here's a wee update )





glad to hear from you mom . 


spain next year??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well that's mr adam and wifey on the first leg of their journey home, i have arrived at the airport. i have no words to describe how wonderful these last few days have been.
> 
> such a magical time, i am so sad to leave, but so glad we managed to pull it off . I'm so grateful to both of them for taking me under their wing, and we WILL be doing this again!!
> 
> View attachment 181530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have lots of pictures, but here's a wee sneeky peek
> View attachment 181531


I think that's a very good look for Adam - he should keep it!
Glad you've had a great time John.
Wishing you, Adam and Wifey a safe journey home.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, it's d-day tomorrow isn't it? So I guess you'll be spending your free afternoon getting ready for hopefully a short spell in hospital. How are you feeling about it all?




we spoke of mr eds op, yes. we do wish you all the best and hope you will be feeling like a new man after. you can do it sir!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Happy Wednesday people. I have been shopping for my holiday and put a rather large sum on the credit card.
> 
> Being taller than average, I always struggle to find stuff that fits and clothes shopping is usually a chore for me. I also have an aversion to spending money, Yorkshire upbringing , which doesn't help.
> 
> JoesDad actually told me very firmly not to scrimp last night - so you can't overlook that kind of instruction
> 
> I have bought a couple of really nice dresses though. I'm really pleased with them... and they were half price in the summer sale  Even with the instruction I'd have winced at paying full price for them!





well that's you got holiday clothes for the cold dark holiday next year as well mum


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think that's a very good look for Adam - he should keep it!
> Glad you've had a great time John.
> Wishing you, Adam and Wifey a safe journey home.




lyn, it was a magical time. adam actually forgot he had the 'see you jimmy' on at times! 


... only thing we were missing was your puns, next year hopefully we will have them!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It would be rude not to do as he said!
> Where are you off to?


France - Languedoc - we go most summers. It's somewhere we can completely switch off. We have rented a house and will drive down. 

Daughter is coming with us (free sunshine  ) and son flies out to Nimes from Stansted on an extremely cheapy flight for the second week. It will make a change to have all 4 of us in the same place. Son and daughter haven't seen each other since Christmas and they're very close.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> France - Languedoc - we go most summers. It's somewhere we can completely switch off. We have rented a house and will drive down.
> 
> Daughter is coming with us (free sunshine  ) and son flies out to Nimes from Stansted on an extremely cheapy flight for the second week. It will make a change to have all 4 of us in the same place. Son and daughter haven't seen each other since Christmas and they're very close.


How lovely!
I'm sure it will be a wonderful family holiday.


----------



## johnandjade

just touched down in GLA. what an amazing time I have had. adventures over


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> just touched down in GLA. what an amazing time I have had. adventures over


I was wondering where my beer buddy has been the last couple days ? But happy to hear from you !


----------



## johnandjade

oh and the same air hostess again!!! 
hand on heart!


----------



## johnandjade

oh and I even managed a new t shirt from duty free


----------



## johnandjade

...jades pressies


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I was wondering where my beer buddy has been the last couple days ? But happy to hear from you !




we had a bud for you gramps!!


----------



## mike taylor

Good day ! Would you look at all the people in here. Dropping off more air freshener. Them armadillos smell funny.


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Good day ! Would you look at all the people in here. Dropping off more air freshener. Them armadillos smell funny.




wooohooo!!!  much appreciated sir, thank you


----------



## johnandjade

not too bad, it's not raining!?!


----------



## johnandjade

0100... time to wake up jade


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> And it's going to be in mine until I can find something to replace it  * sigh *


agreed!! ha ha ha!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a very busy time for you - hope you manage a very well deserve rest!


Yeah...it's been a bit too much to be honest. I'm a little worried about my load coming up this fall too, so I'm definitely going to relax and have some fun over the next few weeks. Heading off to a beautiful lake this weekend with crystal clear water and will be doing some camping and hiking with the kiddos next week. The rest of the time I'm trying to relax, watching movies, and reading...aaaaah


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Happy Wednesday people. I have been shopping for my holiday and put a rather large sum on the credit card.
> 
> Being taller than average, I always struggle to find stuff that fits and clothes shopping is usually a chore for me. I also have an aversion to spending money, Yorkshire upbringing , which doesn't help.
> 
> JoesDad actually told me very firmly not to scrimp last night - so you can't overlook that kind of instruction
> 
> I have bought a couple of really nice dresses though. I'm really pleased with them... and they were half price in the summer sale  Even with the instruction I'd have winced at paying full price for them!


I have a hard time spending money on myself too and also prefer to avoid the clothes shopping. Good find on the dresses. I've been wearing dresses a bit more often these days too


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> well that's mr adam and wifey on the first leg of their journey home, i have arrived at the airport. i have no words to describe how wonderful these last few days have been.
> 
> such a magical time, i am so sad to leave, but so glad we managed to pull it off . I'm so grateful to both of them for taking me under their wing, and we WILL be doing this again!!
> 
> View attachment 181530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have lots of pictures, but here's a wee sneeky peek
> View attachment 181531


Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm too behind! I didn't realize you all were getting together! So fun!!!! I need to catch up and read all about it!!! I'm so excited for you all!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm trying to catch up...Is this cold dark room holiday planning legit?? Seriously considering Spain????


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm trying to catch up...Is this cold dark room holiday planning legit?? Seriously considering Spain????




I think it would be awesome if more of us can make it next year


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good morning to you! Have you recovered from your travels?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you! Have you recovered from your travels?




morning mum . just about, though my liver may take a little longer to . 

how are you??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum . just about, though my liver may take a little longer to .
> 
> how are you??


Doing well here. Enjoying the sunshine down here. Twenty degrees and climbing


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Doing well here. Enjoying the sunshine down here. Twenty degrees and climbing



I'm already missing the sun!



even the steet lights are still on :/


----------



## johnandjade

picture time!!! 

the biopark was such an awesome place, the animals were in great conditions and we even seen lots of babies . adam tought me lots about them and this history of them, it truly was magical


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

look at that poser giving us a big ol' smile


----------



## johnandjade

pygmy hippo


----------



## johnandjade

soft shell turtles


----------



## johnandjade

such a majestic animal, beautiful to see in real life.


----------



## johnandjade

karma chameleon


----------



## johnandjade

Komodo dragon blowing raspberries


----------



## johnandjade

a wee baby, and an egg!! we were so lucky to see


----------



## johnandjade

lazing on a sunny afternoon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MAGIC!


----------



## johnandjade

slender-snouted crocodile, i think? 

this chappy was huge!! I would guess around 15ft at least!! 


don't worry guys, the turtle wasn't lunch.


----------



## johnandjade

I have forgotten this little ones name 


MOUSE DEER!!! I think:/


----------



## johnandjade

regardless of what the song says... we smiled at a crocodile


----------



## johnandjade

nile crocs, if memory serves.


----------



## johnandjade

there was lots more, but that's the pictures that came out the best. 

now, they had 3 galapagos torts... 2 were hiding away having a snooze in the shade but one put on an amazing show for us!! he came down to the water ( I will post a video) then came over to see us and pose for pictures we were so, so lucky


----------



## johnandjade

look at that face!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181622
> 
> 
> 
> look at that face!!!


Last time I saw these guys at the Bioparc they had bandaged feet and didn't look happy at all.
Great to see them happy and well cared for, back on form.


----------



## johnandjade

on the way back from the biopark, we passed couple of ladies with a little girl sitting outside a cafe with a little black dog with a waggy tail, or so we thought.....

wifey spotted what it actually was!!!






a veitnamese pot bellied pig!!!  

a bonus animal  followed by a pint in the dolphin bar to complete animal day


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> MAGIC!




mr adam!!!  are you home? hope the trip wasn't too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, John! 
All Cold Dark Roomers, please note.
John did the impossible by being an even more lovely bloke in reality than his on-line self comes across. 
What a holiday!
Perfect in every way.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Yeah...it's been a bit too much to be honest. I'm a little worried about my load coming up this fall too, so I'm definitely going to relax and have some fun over the next few weeks. Heading off to a beautiful lake this weekend with crystal clear water and will be doing some camping and hiking with the kiddos next week. The rest of the time I'm trying to relax, watching movies, and reading...aaaaah


Have a wonderful time and recharge those batteries for the busy times ahead!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!
> All Cold Dark Roomers, please note.
> John did the impossible by being an even more lovely bloke in reality than his on-line self comes across.
> What a holiday!
> Perfect in every way.




dito! just ashame about the meerkats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam!!!  are you home? hope the trip wasn't too bad.


Got back at 3am, drank whisky, passed out, wifey still sleeping.
Tidgy good and had behaved for Zacariah, I swear she was delighted to see us, got up even though it was the middle of the night and spent an hour sat between us looking at wifey, then me, just checking we weren't going away again.


----------



## johnandjade

adam had to pick up some supplies for tidgy, so we also got to see more wonderful creatures, including...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dito! just ashame about the meerkats


Those dang meerkats! 
What naughty fellows they were!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have a wonderful time and recharge those batteries for the busy times ahead!


Hi, Lyn, back from hols.
Terrific! it shouldn't be legal to have such a good time.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got back at 3am, drank whisky, passed out, wifey still sleeping.
> Tidgy good and had behaved for Zacariah, I swear she was delighted to see us, got up even though it was the middle of the night and spent an hour sat between us looking at wifey, then me, just checking we weren't going away again.




wifey deserves a good rest after putting up with us, such a wonderful women

glad to hear tidgy is well and not in a huff with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wifey deserves a good rest after putting up with us, such a wonderful women
> 
> glad to hear tidgy is well and not in a huff with you


wifey loved you to bits, she was so glad to have been a part of this experience.
Tidgy gets in a huff sometimes if we go away, but this time had had fun with Zac.
I think he's been spoiling her rotten.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those dang meerkats!
> What naughty fellows they were!







the evil thing smuggled himself in my bag!! I'm going to call the police and have him arrested


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got back at 3am, drank whisky, passed out, wifey still sleeping.
> Tidgy good and had behaved for Zacariah, I swear she was delighted to see us, got up even though it was the middle of the night and spent an hour sat between us looking at wifey, then me, just checking we weren't going away again.


Welcome back Adam and John glad you had a great time!!

Lola surprised me the other day by climbing into my lap when I sat on the floor.
Aw - how affectionate I thought  - until I realised he was thinking that my green flowery t shirt was lunch!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey loved you to bits, she was so glad to have been a part of this experience.
> Tidgy gets in a huff sometimes if we go away, but this time had had fun with Zac.
> I think he's been spoiling her rotten.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lyn, back from hols.
> Terrific! it shouldn't be legal to have such a good time.


Morning Adam, I'm so glad you all had a great time.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Adam and John glad you had a great time!!
> 
> Lola surprised me the other day by climbing into my lap when I sat on the floor.
> Aw - how affectionate I thought  - until I realised he was thinking that my green flowery t shirt was lunch!




miss womblyn!!!  how the devil are you???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam, I'm so glad you all had a great time.


It was such fun.
Good weather, good place and the best company.
Brilliant.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss womblyn!!!  how the devil are you???


Hi John all good here! Thanks for the 'postcards' enjoyed seeing what you were up to!
Looks like you had a fantastic time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was such fun.
> Good weather, good place and the best company.
> Brilliant.




fantastic time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fantastic time


And same air hostess again!!!! 
Wow, mate, she really must think you're an international jet-setter.
She'll be looking out for you on her next flight!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fantastic time


Do you have the rest of the week off to recover?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John all good here! Thanks for the 'postcards' enjoyed seeing what you were up to!
> Looks like you had a fantastic time!




lyn it was wonderful i was in tears on the journey home, it truly was magical time. adam and wifey are such amazing people and beautiful couple


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lyn it was wonderful i was in tears on the journey home, it truly was magical time. adam and wifey are such amazing people and beautiful couple


Me in tears now, as i type.
Can't express how great it was and how much I liked your company. 
This is not the end......................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And same air hostess again!!!!
> Wow, mate, she really must think you're an international jet-setter.
> She'll be looking out for you on her next flight!




I honestly couldn't believe it!! I wanted to get a picture, but i fell asleep i was at the very back of the plane.... they brought out the drinks trolly and started at the front!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Do you have the rest of the week off to recover?




back to work tomorrow, and Saturday 

going to try for tomorrow off though


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me in tears now, as i type.
> Can't express how great it was and how much I liked your company.
> This is not the end......................




its the beginning!!!  I truly am overwhelmed, called jade at airport and I couldn't even speak


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> .......adam and wifey are such amazing people and beautiful couple





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!
> All Cold Dark Roomers, please note.
> John did the impossible by being an even more lovely bloke in reality than his on-line self comes across.


Never doubted it for a minute!


----------



## Lyn W

@ZEROPILOT
Ed if you have a chance to read this I hope everything goes well today!
Thinking of you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well i got 3 pairs of shorts, 3 t shirts, trainers and socks! even got my euros. i had one task left to do.... it took a few calls and a mini mission but mission accomplished!! pics to follow.
> 
> adam and wifey, I shall see you both soon . I will have on my 'smoke me a kipper' t shirt and a freshly sanded head.. i will send a text message to the mobile so we can get in touch and I'll keep you updated on arrival time


He was true to his word, snuck out of the side of arrivals and surprised me with a rear attack! (ooh er, missus). 
Photos of our meeting to follow when wifey surfaces.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was true to his word, snuck out of the side of arrivals and surprised me with a rear attack! (ooh er, missus).
> Photos of our meeting to follow when wifey surfaces.




with the first word being ' wibble '


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> Ed if you have a chance to read this I hope everything does well today!
> Thinking of you!!


Hear, hear! 
John, wifey and I have been thinking of you on our travels, Ed and we are with you in spirit today.
@ZEROPILOT 
we love you, my friend!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do stuff now so will see you all later!
Have a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went and looked at the new bike.
> Get this: I arrived and there is a "sold" sign on it. Made sense because I agreed to the MSRP plus a small premium for this model. (Since its very limited production.)
> I've purchased six new and two used bikes from this dealership....same salesman since 1999.
> I sat on it and noticed it felt very thin and small. Much tinier than my 1400r.
> This is only a 1000cc. But it has a supercharger!
> I looked over and saw myself sitting on it in the mirrored wall.
> Almost Immediately I Heard Someone from across the room for me to get off of the bike. It was the manager. New kid. I'd never met him before. I told him it's ok because I had purchased it.
> He paused and then told me that the person that purchased it was in finance "right now".
> I walked over to finance and found my salesman, Emil, standing there. He looked at me like he just saw a ghost.
> I raised my arms in a W.T.F.? motion.
> He said he wasn't sure I wanted it. We had discussed it for weeks. It was ordered for me.
> I walked out without speaking.
> Any way two good things happened: 1...The next time I go in there I'll be treated like a king. AND 2, when I looked at myself in the mirror, I looked like a Bigfoot sitting on a bicycle. It was too tiny for me.
> At about $30k, I have NO business buying a toy. I need to get serious about downsizing going into retirement!
> So, in reality. It's all good.
> Kelly agreed that I could buy it to make me happy.
> Funny. But I am.


I love the image of you as Bigfoot on a bicycle.
Priceless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do stuff now so will see you all later!
> Have a good day!


Have fun doing stuff, Lyn.
Lots more piccies for you to wade through later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do stuff now so will see you all later!
> Have a good day!



you too lyn


----------



## johnandjade

new degu cage to build up today, maybe get another degu when jade finishes work!

but first, its time for a nice big greesy fry up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> new degu cage to build up today, maybe get another degu when jade finishes work!
> 
> but first, its time for a nice big greesy fry up


Me, too!!!!
All that bacon, black pudding, haggis, mushrooms and the Cumberland's we got in Spain from our Scottish butcher! Yummmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

So glad everything went well in Spain. It sounds like you had an amazing time 

And @ZEROPILOT I too hope everything goes well today. We're all rooting for you in the CDR, including the aardvarks


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too!!!!
> All that bacon, black pudding, haggis, mushrooms and the Cumberland's we got in Spain from our Scottish butcher! Yummmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'm still convinced the hat got you a discount


----------



## johnandjade

time to monge'


----------



## johnandjade

forgot how fun it was building up the degu cage :/.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What do you ROOMIES think about a phone number exchange?
> Maybe shared by Email?
> I'm not sure that I've placed an international phone call since I had a pen pal in Sweden in about 1976.
> But I for one would like to speak to you all in person from time to time.


Message sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181220


Bit of a difference to the Glasgow pic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very quiet in here!
> Has everyone gone to Spain?


Sadly, no.
You didn't for a start.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit of a difference to the Glasgow pic.









just before take off


----------



## johnandjade

finally got the new cage built up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning spain!!!!  today we are off to see the animals
> View attachment 181375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone enjoys work....
> 
> View attachment 181376
> 
> 
> wish you were here?


Was.
Glad i was.
Wish i still were.
With you and wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181641
> 
> 
> just before take off


Actually, that looks quite nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Journey home much better than the outward trip.
> 
> She is very tired and very tanned and desperate for a mug of 'proper' tea.
> 
> Have a good day John, Adam and wifey!


Thank you, mum! 
We did.
You must both be delighted to be together again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'll 


ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't warned anyone about coiled bulbs in almost two weeks.
> I can hardly take it.


I'll post a fake introduction thread with lots of piccies of my coiled bulbs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the pirates in spain! he has his own tavern here!! wifey got a picture





Also showing the Ferreteria.
Really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181644
> 
> Also showing the Ferreteria.
> Really.


And


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Happy to see the CDR beasties are being cared for The kids and I are currently sitting a state away housesitting for my parents who are in Germany for the summer. -They'll be paying me in Marzipan. My oldest daughter needed some doctor appointments and ear surgery at the hospital here so it all worked out really well.
> 
> Keeping busy taking care of my kids and beasties, going back to school via the interwebs, working at the preschool this Autumn, homeschooling my son as usual, and chauffeuring the rest of the kids per my slavery obligations. Enjoying a break from the various messes and construction projects I've been doing at my own little house. Planning on putting my feed up a bit! It's very needed!!!
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> (@Gillian Moore --here's a wee update )


As always, nice to hear from you, Chrissy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> idk, popped into my head


Randomness is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Wednesday to all our readers - and posters of course!


Yep, I just wished a happy Wednesday to my One Direction poster.
Though it's Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> France - Languedoc - we go most summers. It's somewhere we can completely switch off. We have rented a house and will drive down.
> 
> Daughter is coming with us (free sunshine  ) and son flies out to Nimes from Stansted on an extremely cheapy flight for the second week. It will make a change to have all 4 of us in the same place. Son and daughter haven't seen each other since Christmas and they're very close.


How lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we had a bud for you gramps!!


Don't know if you saw it, Gramps.
@Grandpa Turtle 144 


Note the spare beer for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Good day ! Would you look at all the people in here. Dropping off more air freshener. Them armadillos smell funny.


Hello, Mike, old chap.
Hope all is well with you, I just got back from Spain where I met up with @johnandjade 
Splendid holiday. 
Jolly good to hear from you!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was.
> Glad i was.
> Wish i still were.
> With you and wifey.




I have already told jade we are doing it again next year and she has to come as well


----------



## johnandjade

who really needs a into the kitchen anyway


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know if you saw it, Gramps.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> View attachment 181647
> 
> Note the spare beer for you.




explaining to the lads opposite us why we were taking this picture was brilliant... the looks we got were hilarious 

good times


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181560
> 
> 
> not too bad, it's not raining!?!


For me it was a few days in the cool.
39 degrees here at the moment.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have a hard time spending money on myself too and also prefer to avoid the clothes shopping. Good find on the dresses. I've been wearing dresses a bit more often these days too


Me too.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181649




heeehee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181626
> 
> 
> the evil thing smuggled himself in my bag!! I'm going to call the police and have him arrested


Look at that evil expression!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> who really needs a into the kitchen anyway
> View attachment 181648


Nice job.
That'll keep them happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181649


Or "Don't pee in the cesspit or you'll get a grassy donkey."


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me it was a few days in the cool.
> 39 degrees here at the moment.




15 and raining


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look at that evil expression!




he's already been shouting racist comments at me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice job.
> That'll keep them happy.







got the boys moved in 



and the family is all saying hello


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or "Don't pee in the cesspit or you'll get a grassy donkey."




glad the staff never caught us


----------



## johnandjade

now to clean out the other cage and give him'ish the full run of it 
jade has ordered a carry cage so we will wait till that comes before getting her a friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And no pics from the ferry ? Shame


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad the staff never caught us


It was mainly wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181652
> View attachment 181653




the first step


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was mainly wifey.




the merkat is a bad influence on her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the merkat is a bad influence on her


She really did go in a bush in Algeciras, once.
I hope the poor gardener survived.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She really did go in a bush in Algeciras, once.
> I hope the poor gardener survived.




she was fertilising the lawn


----------



## johnandjade

jades home and its not ready yet


----------



## Momof4

@ZEROPILOT
Good luck with your surgery!!
I hope you get some sweet nurses while you're recovering


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Waiting for John.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181658
> Waiting for John.
> View attachment 181657


You didn't expect a young man to be early or Evan on time ? Smiles


----------



## johnandjade

almost finished!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You didn't expect a young man to be early or Evan on time ? Smiles


Hi, Gramps.
He was actually always spot on time or early.
I was waiting for him the evening before he arrived!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gramps.
> He was actually always spot on time or early.
> I was waiting for him the evening before he arrived!


He might be older then his years !
I guess that's why we all like him so !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bus station


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bus station
> View attachment 181661


Your bus station looks cool and clean and nice ! No beggars ( homeless people ) trash , and no heat ( 111 degrees ) !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your bus station looks cool and clean and nice ! No beggars ( homeless people ) trash , and no heat ( 111 degrees ) !


That's Fuengirola where we had our holiday with John.It was about 90 degrees.
Here in Fes the bus station is full of beggars and well over 100.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed's op is all done, he's fine and in Recovery!
Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our first meeting.




Special moment.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed's op is all done, he's fine and in Recovery!
> Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Excellent news!

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The 3 people in the background were amazed to learn that we'd left two different countries to meet in a third because of a Tortoise Forum.
We showed them pictures of Fido and Tidgy like the proud parents we are. 
Tremendous.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed's op is all done, he's fine and in Recovery!
> Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




great news!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He might be older then his years !
> I guess that's why we all like him so !




blushes


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181683
> 
> The 3 people in the background were amazed to learn that we'd left two different countries to meet in a third because of a Tortoise Forum.
> We showed them pictures of Fido and Tidgy like the proud parents we are.
> Tremendous.




i can't view the pictures .


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i can't view the pictures .


 That's strange. I can see them easily.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My favourite photo.........


........ever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can't view the pictures .


Any of them ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My favourite photo.........
> View attachment 181685
> 
> ........ever.




this one i can see .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ring-tailed lemurs.
You could walk in the enclosure with the different lemurs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So you could get right up close to half awake lemurs like this red lemur..


----------



## Momof4

Looks like you guys had a wonderful time!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know if you saw it, Gramps.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> View attachment 181647
> 
> Note the spare beer for you.


@johnandjade 
Im glad you both had a great time in Spain! The pictures show it all. That meerkat is adorable !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Looks like you guys had a wonderful time!!


It was a dream hols, Kathy.
Lovely time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> @johnandjade
> Im glad you both had a great time in Spain! The pictures show it all. That meerkat is adorable !


Hi, Linhdan! 
It was spectacular. 
Don't be fooled by the meerkat. 
They were evil and nasty and responsible for all the bad things that happened.
A little boy got lost at the Bioparc.
We are convinced the meerkats got him and buried him in the sand.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan!
> It was spectacular.
> Don't be fooled by the meerkat.
> They were evil and nasty and responsible for all the bad things that happened.
> A little boy got lost at the Bioparc.
> We are convinced the meerkats got him and buried him in the sand.


Ohh noo! Look at that face though! I wont believe it !


----------



## juli11

4:50 in the night... Went to bed at 2 o'clock and have to stand up at 3 o'clock because i should drive a friend of mine to Cologne train station.. Now I'm back home. Want to go sleep but I note that some crickets (the living chamaleon food) found the way out of their box or terrarium and start making their sounds in my room and I can't find them...  so the rest of the night will be a sofa night...


----------



## JoesMum

juli11 said:


> 4:50 in the night... Went to bed at 2 o'clock and have to stand up at 3 o'clock because i should drive a friend of mine to Cologne train station.. Now I'm back home. Want to go sleep but I note that some crickets (the living chamaleon food) found the way out of their box or terrarium and start making their sounds in my room and I can't find them...  so the rest of the night will be a sofa night...


Oooh that doesn't sound like a good night.  I hope you got some sleep eventually.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

IT'S FRIDAY! 

Son has decided he's coming home tonight for the weekend to see his sister so we'll all be together for the first time since Christmas


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> @johnandjade
> Im glad you both had a great time in Spain! The pictures show it all. That meerkat is adorable !




don't be fooled, hes got a viscous streak a mile wide! 

it was amazing, you should come next year


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!
> 
> Son has decided he's coming home tonight for the weekend to see his sister so we'll all be together for the first time since Christmas




morning mum . that's great news


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! back to work today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! back to work today


Awww!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> 4:50 in the night... Went to bed at 2 o'clock and have to stand up at 3 o'clock because i should drive a friend of mine to Cologne train station.. Now I'm back home. Want to go sleep but I note that some crickets (the living chamaleon food) found the way out of their box or terrarium and start making their sounds in my room and I can't find them...  so the rest of the night will be a sofa night...


Hope you've got a comfy sofa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!
> 
> Son has decided he's coming home tonight for the weekend to see his sister so we'll all be together for the first time since Christmas


How lovely.
Have a super weekend together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! back to work today


Morning, John.
I still haven't unpacked so must do that today.
Go to pay some bills as well. 
Back to work tomorrow, but just 4 hours, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all! 
Tidgy is up and trompling her breakfast. 
wifey is fast asleep
Back to normal here.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you've got a comfy sofa!



No not really  I stand up for a bank date at 11:30 o'clock. After that I will go to bed again to tired


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Soft shelled turtles, ducks and cranes all from Madagascar.
The crane is critically endangered but the Bioparc is working to protect them both in the wild and by operating as part of a successful breeding program.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> No not really  I stand up for a bank date at 11:30 o'clock. After that I will go to bed again to tired


Or you could sleep in the bank!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181649


Good job the English translation was there I was thinking it was a request not to do something much more anti social!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good job the English translation was there I was thinking it was a request not to do something much more anti social!!!


So was I!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She really did go in a bush in Algeciras, once.
> I hope the poor gardener survived.


A friend once told me about how his wife was taken short in the New Forest so disappeared to relieve herself. When she'd finished a group of soldiers who were training in camouflage gear stood up and applauded her!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed's op is all done, he's fine and in Recovery!
> Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank goodness!
Now for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good job the English translation was there I was thinking it was a request not to do something much more anti social!!!





JoesMum said:


> So was I!


Great minds think alike. 
Or should that be naughty minds ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> blushes


I think he's probably the same age as his ears!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great minds think alike.
> Or should that be naughty minds ?


Although I can't think why not (slang for) urinating in the cess-pit isn't OK. It seems a perfectly logical place to do it. They obviously prefer you to be more private.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> 4:50 in the night... Went to bed at 2 o'clock and have to stand up at 3 o'clock because i should drive a friend of mine to Cologne train station.. Now I'm back home. Want to go sleep but I note that some crickets (the living chamaleon food) found the way out of their box or terrarium and start making their sounds in my room and I can't find them...  so the rest of the night will be a sofa night...


As the English say when somethings not fair - 'that's just not cricket!' - except that it was in your case!
Hope you manage to get some sleep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Although I can't think why not (slang for) urinating in the cess-pit isn't OK. It seems a perfectly logical place to do it. They obviously prefer you to be more private.


Quite.
I think the message may have been for the ill-behaved meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All the big cats looked in excellent condition and had fairly big enclosures. 
They looked hot though, but had plenty of shade and water features.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
Not a great summer's day here in Wales but dryish.
Have a plumbing job to do here today so must go and buy the parts.
Hope you all have a good Friday and will catch up with you later.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181755
> View attachment 181756
> 
> All the big cats looked in excellent condition and had fairly big enclosures.
> They looked hot though, but had plenty of shade and water features.


Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> Not a great summer's day here in Wales but dryish.
> Have a plumbing job to do here today so must go and buy the parts.
> Hope you all have a good Friday and will catch up with you later.
> TTFN


Were you reminded of your plumbing by that Spanish sign ?
Have a good day, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Galapagos tortoise.
They are kept with rhinoceros iguanas and last time I went, the tortoises looked sick and had bandaged feet and the iguanas were battered and mangy.
I gave the Bioparc a good write up on Trip Advisor but mentioned this and a bird that looked unhappy.(feathered variety, not wifey). They replied and advised all they could do was being done.
This time they were all healthy and happy and one of the Galapagos torts put on a show for us. he wandered down to the water, put a foot in , quickly retrieved it and headed back indoors, preceded by a scampering iguana.He then came down to us by the glass where we'd followed him and tried to examine us. There is a metal bar set back from the glass to stop them just walking through it!
Beautiful, curious, fit and healthy animal.


I will try to post the video, later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Komodo Dragon.
wifey missed the head, but John has posted a good one.
When the Bioparc got it's pair of Dragon's, there was a huge celebration, it made the national news, etc but the male got a bit frisky one night and during a bit of adult fun fell off the female, off the top of a wall and sadly died. 
The female seems very happy alone, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another sunbather.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181759
> 
> Another sunbather.


Where are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Indian Flying Fox fruit bats were hard to photograph against the bright sunshine.
They were fanning themselves with their gorgeous wings.
Not wise to stand directly underneath them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Where are you?


Fuengirola Bioparc, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Southern Spain.
Visited this week with John from Scotland, met up and had a great few days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmmmmmm..........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As John mentioned, we spotted a bonus animal on the way back from the Bioparc.
This Vietnamese pot bellied pig was checking out the dinner menus.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> don't be fooled, hes got a viscous streak a mile wide!
> 
> it was amazing, you should come next year


I just cant see it! 
That would be lovely! But i probably wont go anywhere with these school loans. The federal loan i received isnt enough so i will need to go elsewhere for an additional loan :/


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> I still haven't unpacked so must do that today.
> Go to pay some bills as well.
> Back to work tomorrow, but just 4 hours, I think.


When my boyfriend and I moved in, we didnt completely unpack until 4 months later...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I just cant see it!
> That would be lovely! But i probably wont go anywhere with these school loans. The federal loan i received isnt enough so i will need to go elsewhere for an additional loan :/



You would be most welcome, but i remember student loans.
Work hard and retire at 39 like me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> When my boyfriend and I moved in, we didnt completely unpack until 4 months later...


is that a record.................????


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181762
> 
> As John mentioned, we spotted a bonus animal on the way back from the Bioparc.
> This Vietnamese pot bellied pig was checking out the dinner menus.
> View attachment 181763


.............making sure he wasn't _on_ the menu


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .............making sure he wasn't _on_ the menu


He was.
We ate him later.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I just cant see it!
> That would be lovely! But i probably wont go anywhere with these school loans. The federal loan i received isnt enough so i will need to go elsewhere for an additional loan :/




oh no, don't get yourself into debt for it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was.
> We ate him later.




we actually did!


----------



## johnandjade

well that was a fun first day back... working at base and 3 guys walked out! I went to check in on another 2guys in a different branch just after lunch and they had snuk off early!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we actually did!


And he was delicious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that was a fun first day back... working at base and 3 guys walked out! I went to check in on another 2guys in a different branch just after lunch and they had snuk off early!!


Oh, golly! 
Did the meerkats scare them off ?
Or your photos of me ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well that was a fun first day back... working at base and 3 guys walked out! I went to check in on another 2guys in a different branch just after lunch and they had snuk off early!!


What was wrong with the first 3? I bet the other 2 guys weren't expecting you back - while the cats away....etc


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!
> Did the meerkats scare them off ?
> Or your photos of me ?




people just don't want to work anymore. we had 15 interviews lined up for Monday:/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What was wrong with the first 3? I bet the other 2 guys weren't expecting you back - while the cats away....etc




guess my reputation must be spreading. 

hows miss lyn?


----------



## johnandjade

the merkat has been left at home alone today.... I dread to think what he's been up to!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> people just don't want to work anymore. we had 15 interviews lined up for Monday:/


I must confess, i am reluctant to do work.
But I did my time...............


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must confess, i am reluctant to do work.
> But I did my time...............




indeed


----------



## johnandjade

I wish we were still in spain


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> guess my reputation must be spreading.
> 
> hows miss lyn?


I'm fine thanks John - just about to go and fit a new water filling valve in my loo cistern!
I was so glad it was a side entry fitting as I don't think I could have kept a straight face if I'd had to ask for a bottom entry fitting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I wish we were still in spain


Me too.
But some triffic memories!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks John - just about to go and fit a new water filling valve in my loo cistern!
> I was so glad it was a side entry fitting as I don't think I could have kept a straight face if I'd had to ask for a bottom entry fitting




I'm sure it will be perfect first time


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> But some triffic memories!




will never forget it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks John - just about to go and fit a new water filling valve in my loo cistern!
> I was so glad it was a side entry fitting as I don't think I could have kept a straight face if I'd had to ask for a bottom entry fitting


Lyn, your life sounds like non-ending entertainment.
next year you must come to Spain for a few days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must confess, i am reluctant to do work.
> But I did my time...............


----------



## johnandjade

if my math is correct:/ ... it works out I traveled the length of Britain ever day last week!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, your life sounds like non-ending entertainment.
> next year you must come to Spain for a few days.




hear hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


Hmmmmmmmmmm.
Perhaps don't come to Spain, after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if my math is correct:/ ... it works out I traveled the length of Britain ever day last week!!


And that was just between bars!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, your life sounds like non-ending entertainment.
> next year you must come to Spain for a few days.


Just catching up with some jobs - I've almost ticked everything off my 'to do' list now - well everything that doesn't involve builders!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just catching up with some jobs - I've almost ticked everything off my 'to do' list now - well everything that doesn't involve builders!


Seriously, Lyn, see about a new passport.
I think you know we'd get on.
We're not judgmental and won't post photos if you don't want. (know bout your co-workers and stuff.)
Trust us.
we'll be bad , but good, if you see what i mean.


----------



## johnandjade

tonight i am writing 'an idiots guide to valeting' ... the order i want things done and why.... it shall be photographed and handed out


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously, Lyn, see about a new passport.
> I think you know we'd get on.
> We're not judgmental and won't post photos if you don't want. (know bout your co-workers and stuff.)
> Trust us.
> we'll be bad , but good, if you see what i mean.




we missed your jokes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tonight i am writing 'an idiots guide to valeting' ... the order i want things done and why.... it shall be photographed and handed out


I'd like one please, John.
You never know............


----------



## Lyn W

I'll see what I can do - better start the drinking training in case I do join you!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd like one please, John.
> You never know............




there may be a book in me yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll see what I can do - better start the drinking training in case I do join you!


I think we can cope.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we missed your jokes!


Don't worry- lots of people do!
Or maybe they just choose to ignore them


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> there may be a book in me yet!


There's one in me - I ate Jamie Olivers book for supper last night - couldn't be bothered to cook!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll see what I can do - better start the drinking training in case I do join you!




it would be truly wonderful if you could make it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@JoesMum 
Know you've got a passport so no excuses.
next year please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't worry- lots of people do!
> Or maybe they just choose to ignore them


Ignore what .........?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's one in me - I ate Jamie Olivers book for supper last night - couldn't be bothered to cook!


Not surprised about the not cooking, but , really! 
I still prefer Delia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it would be truly wonderful if you could make it


T'would.


----------



## johnandjade

hopefully the new degubah system hasn't collapsed or no one has escaped


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully the new degubah system hasn't collapsed or no one has escaped


Bet the meerkats have got at it...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Lyn W

Right time to get the spanners, wrench, wet suit and dinghy (just in case anything goes wrong).
I've got my plumbers mate ready too - the plumber couldn't come himself. 
So I'll see you later
(Exit stage right singing Skip to my loo my darling!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My first video via YouTube.
oh, dear, you lot are in for a lot of rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right time to get the spanners, wrench, wet suit and dinghy (just in case anything goes wrong).
> I've got my plumbers mate ready too - the plumber couldn't come himself.
> So I'll see you later
> (Exit stage right singing Skip to my loo my darling!)


having the plumber and his mate is just greedy.
Make do.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My first video via YouTube.
> oh, dear, you lot are in for a lot of rubbish.



i've got one to load up as well . 

going to try the laptop to view the pictures you posted, hopefully it'll work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've got one to load up as well .
> 
> going to try the laptop to view the pictures you posted, hopefully it'll work


I knicked a lot of yours from the forum.
Hope you don't mind.
I can always e-mail mine if you like.


----------



## JoesMum

Has anyone heard from @spudthetortoise? I was wondering how she was doing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I knicked a lot of yours from the forum.
> Hope you don't mind.
> I can always e-mail mine if you like.




i'll will be too  i will email everything through to you once i get a new computer, the one we have is 'urate poor'


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Has anyone heard from @spudthetortoise? I was wondering how she was doing.




off on summer holiday adventures I guess. hopefully all is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Has anyone heard from @spudthetortoise? I was wondering how she was doing.


I've been away, but i checked and there's been nothing for a bit. 
but she often gets wrapped up in holiday fun (and minor injuries), so I wouldn't worry yet. 
@spudthetortoise 
Check in, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll will be too  i will email everything through to you once i get a new computer, the one we have is 'urate poor'


My computer is fine, but my Moroccan service provider is dead dodgy.
We'll cope.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been away, but i checked and there's been nothing for a bit.
> but she often gets wrapped up in holiday fun (and minor injuries), so I wouldn't worry yet.
> @spudthetortoise
> Check in, please.


Hello. Sorry I've been lurking and haven't been in for a while. 

My great nan passed away a couple of days ago so I've been trying my best to keep myself busy. I think I'm in denial at the moment as I still can't quite believe it. I'm guessing it will hit me hard at the funeral when I can finally come to terms with what's happened.  the worst part was that I barely saw her in her last few weeks. The truth is that I was scared. I was scared of seeing her like that. She was so weak and half of the time she wasn't conscious. She was asking for me so I went to see her but I couldn't bare being there long. Sitting there watching her like that was so hard. It was selfish of me. I wish I saw her more. We were actually away when she passed. My nan was with her the whole time though so she had people there.  

I was thinking about saying something at the funeral but I don't think I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello. Sorry I've been lurking and haven't been in for a while.
> 
> My great nan passed away a couple of days ago so I've been trying my best to keep myself busy. I think I'm in denial at the moment as I still can't quite believe it. I'm guessing it will hit me hard at the funeral when I can finally come to terms with what's happened.  the worst part was that I barely saw her in her last few weeks. The truth is that I was scared. I was scared of seeing her like that. She was so weak and half of the time she wasn't conscious. She was asking for me so I went to see her but I couldn't bare being there long. Sitting there watching her like that was so hard. It was selfish of me. I wish I saw her more. We were actually away when she passed. My nan was with her the whole time though so she had people there.
> 
> I was thinking about saying something at the funeral but I don't think I'll be able to do it.


I quite understand.
i've got nobody left, bar wifey and Tidgy.
Obviously this happens as you get older and is very sad but unavoidable.
Treasure the memories, that's how she'll live on.
Don't regret, you did what you thought was right, selfishness is sometimes defensive, I couldn't see my beloved gran when she was dying.
Hard times, but you'll recover.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite understand.
> i've got nobody left, bar wifey and Tidgy.
> Obviously this happens as you get older and is very sad but unavoidable.
> Treasure the memories, that's how she'll live on.
> Don't regret, you did what you thought was right, selfishness is sometimes defensive, I couldn't see my beloved gran whe she was dying.
> Hard times, but you'll recover.


Thank you. Anyway, how are you?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello. Sorry I've been lurking and haven't been in for a while.
> 
> My great nan passed away a couple of days ago so I've been trying my best to keep myself busy. I think I'm in denial at the moment as I still can't quite believe it. I'm guessing it will hit me hard at the funeral when I can finally come to terms with what's happened.  the worst part was that I barely saw her in her last few weeks. The truth is that I was scared. I was scared of seeing her like that. She was so weak and half of the time she wasn't conscious. She was asking for me so I went to see her but I couldn't bare being there long. Sitting there watching her like that was so hard. It was selfish of me. I wish I saw her more. We were actually away when she passed. My nan was with her the whole time though so she had people there.
> 
> I was thinking about saying something at the funeral but I don't think I'll be able to do it.


 Massive hugs from all of us in the CDR. 

You have had a very rough time recently and the death of such a close relative hits anyone hard, especially someone as young as you. 

Don't feel guilty about how you feel or what you did or didn't do. Everyone develops their own coping mechanisms at such stressful times. 

Take each day as it comes, in fact take each hour as it comes, and in time the hurt will get less and you'll be able to remember the good times fondly. 

Any one of us will 'listen' if you need to 'talk' to someone unconnected with events. And of course we're all here in the CDR if all you need is time to cuddle up to a hedgehog, ride an aardvark and be confounded by the idiotic puns


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you. Anyway, how are you?


Well, I'm so sorry to be so happy when you are blue, but i've just had a marvelous holiday in Spain with @johnandjade .
Check back a few pages and you'll see all the fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Massive hugs from all of us in the CDR.
> 
> You have had a very rough time recently and the death of such a close relative hits anyone hard, especially someone as young as you.
> 
> Don't feel guilty about how you feel or what you did or didn't do. Everyone develops their own coping mechanisms at such stressful times.
> 
> Take each day as it comes, in fact take each hour as it comes, and in time the hurt will get less and you'll be able to remember the good times fondly.
> 
> Any one of us will 'listen' if you need to 'talk' to someone unconnected with events. And of course we're all here in the CDR if all you need is time to cuddle up to a hedgehog, ride an aardvark and be confounded by the idiotic puns


Oh, I DO, like you.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'm so sorry to be so happy when you are blue, but i've just had a marvelous holiday in Spain with @johnandjade .
> Check back a few pages and you'll see all the fun!


I love hearing about others being happy, especially when I'm upset. It makes me happy. I love the pics! Looks like fun!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Massive hugs from all of us in the CDR.
> 
> You have had a very rough time recently and the death of such a close relative hits anyone hard, especially someone as young as you.
> 
> Don't feel guilty about how you feel or what you did or didn't do. Everyone develops their own coping mechanisms at such stressful times.
> 
> Take each day as it comes, in fact take each hour as it comes, and in time the hurt will get less and you'll be able to remember the good times fondly.
> 
> Any one of us will 'listen' if you need to 'talk' to someone unconnected with events. And of course we're all here in the CDR if all you need is time to cuddle up to a hedgehog, ride an aardvark and be confounded by the idiotic puns


Thank you. 
I've been fo using in gymnastics... Until I hurt my toe. Don't think it's broken but it hurts to walk on it.
Looks like I'm working on handstands until that's better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I love hearing about others being happy, especially when I'm upset. It makes me happy. I love the pics! Looks like fun!


Twas tremendous, but I still want to see pics of gorgeous Spud, you know!
(and you falling over)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you.
> I've been fo using in gymnastics... Until I hurt my toe. Don't think it's broken but it hurts to walk on it.
> Looks like I'm working on handstands until that's better.


Hope your toe gets better.
Anything you want to say, you know The Cold Dark Room cares.


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello. Sorry I've been lurking and haven't been in for a while.
> 
> My great nan passed away a couple of days ago so I've been trying my best to keep myself busy. I think I'm in denial at the moment as I still can't quite believe it. I'm guessing it will hit me hard at the funeral when I can finally come to terms with what's happened.  the worst part was that I barely saw her in her last few weeks. The truth is that I was scared. I was scared of seeing her like that. She was so weak and half of the time she wasn't conscious. She was asking for me so I went to see her but I couldn't bare being there long. Sitting there watching her like that was so hard. It was selfish of me. I wish I saw her more. We were actually away when she passed. My nan was with her the whole time though so she had people there.
> 
> I was thinking about saying something at the funeral but I don't think I'll be able to do it.


Oh, Sweetie, I am so sorry to hear!!! My Great-grandma died when I was 15, loooong time ago! I can still hear the sound of music a nun from our church played at mass on the pipe organ. It was so beautiful, and made me feel my Babi's spiritual presence at that moment. Yours was a big part of your life and your were hers. You carry her genes, so some part of you is really- her. We never stop missing our loved ones but time does heal wounds. You already know that. Just a piece of advice if you care to hear it: don't run from pain of grief. To the contrary, allow yoursel yo hurt, be angry, or in denial, shock.., wherever your own way of ptocessing grief takes you. Those are the very things that make us who we are. Grieving the loss is part of human experience. Embrace it then. Give it a warm place in your heart and nurture it for doing that you will nurture your soul. Allow your heart, body and soul to go through this bereavement process in mindful way, remembering that it is completely natural and human, snd therefore, it's good. Do what it takes to mourn and grow in the process, while doing so, please don't forget to do 3 things that you selfishly love doing, just for your own pleasure, such as: reading, gardening, playing with Spud etc) on daily bases while processing painful experience. This is Very important. It will help you stay focussed. Thinking of you very warmly and lovingly, sending deepest condolences from Texas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Oh, Sweetie, I am so sorry to hear!!! My Great-grandma died when I was 15, loooong time ago! I can still hear the sound of music a nun from our church played at mass on the pipe organ. It was so beautiful, and made me feel my Babi's spiritual presence at that moment. Yours was a big part of your life and your were hers. You carry her genes, so some part of you is really- her. We never stop missing our loved ones but time does heal wounds. You already know that. Just a piece of advice if you care to hear it: don't run from pain of grief. To the contrary, allow yoursel yo hurt, be angry, or in denial, shock.., wherever your own way of ptocessing grief takes you. Those are the very things that make us who we are. Grieving the loss is part of human experience. Embrace it then. Give it a warm place in your heart and nurture it for doing that you will nurture your soul. Allow your heart, body and soul to go through this bereavement process in mindful way, remembering that it is completely natural and human, snd therefore, it's good. Do what it takes to mourn and grow in the process, while doing so, please don't forget to do 3 things that you selfishly love doing, just for your own pleasure, such as: reading, gardening, playing with Spud etc) on daily bases while processing painful experience. This is Very important. It will help you stay focussed. Thinking of you very warmly and lovingly, sending deepest condolences from Texas


Spot on.


----------



## spud's_mum

Pearly said:


> Oh, Sweetie, I am so sorry to hear!!! My Great-grandma died when I was 15, loooong time ago! I can still hear the sound of music a nun from our church played at mass on the pipe organ. It was so beautiful, and made me feel my Babi's spiritual presence at that moment. Yours was a big part of your life and your were hers. You carry her genes, so some part of you is really- her. We never stop missing our loved ones but time does heal wounds. You already know that. Just a piece of advice if you care to hear it: don't run from pain of grief. To the contrary, allow yoursel yo hurt, be angry, or in denial, shock.., wherever your own way of ptocessing grief takes you. Those are the very things that make us who we are. Grieving the loss is part of human experience. Embrace it then. Give it a warm place in your heart and nurture it for doing that you will nurture your soul. Allow your heart, body and soul to go through this bereavement process in mindful way, remembering that it is completely natural and human, snd therefore, it's good. Do what it takes to mourn and grow in the process, while doing so, please don't forget to do 3 things that you selfishly love doing, just for your own pleasure, such as: reading, gardening, playing with Spud etc) on daily bases while processing painful experience. This is Very important. It will help you stay focussed. Thinking of you very warmly and lovingly, sending deepest condolences from Texas


Thank you. I've never been to a funeral and to be quite honest, I'm scared. I don't like seeing people upset and I've never seen my some of my family cry. I guess she's peaceful now. She was suffering for a long time. She truly was the strongest woman I've ever met. We thought it was a matter of days when she declined but she made it weeks and weeks. She'd get better and then go back down hill. She fought right until the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you. I've never been to a funeral and to be quite honest, I'm scared. I don't like seeing people upset and I've never seen my some of my family cry. I guess she's peaceful now. She was suffering for a long time. She truly was the strongest woman I've ever met. We thought a matter of days when she declined but she made it weeks and weeks. She'd get better and then go back down hill. She fought right until the end.


She was a brave woman, but it comes to us all.
You're young and i hope we'll all be together for a long time, but In 50 years, you and your children and your grandchildren are what carries the world on.
You know you're a smart girl, it's hard but you'll get on, sorry ; but worse is to come!
(goodness i'm awful))


----------



## Pearly

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you. I've never been to a funeral and to be quite honest, I'm scared. I don't like seeing people upset and I've never seen my some of my family cry. I guess she's peaceful now. She was suffering for a long time. She truly was the strongest woman I've ever met. We thought it was a matter of days when she declined but she made it weeks and weeks. She'd get better and then go back down hill. She fought right until the end.


Do not be afraid. It'll be ok. I have to run to work now but will later tell you a little about death and funerals from my perspective (seen/participated in quite a few). It's just a ritual to put to rest the earthly remains of someone whose soul left the body. It is always sad, of course, but it's also important to remember and celebrate the deceased person's life and be grateful for the time we did have with them. Hang in there, Darling! I'll check in with you Guys later (tonight! Late night!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Do not be afraid. It'll be ok. I have to run to work now but will later tell you a little about death and funerals from my perspective (seen/participated in quite a few). It's just a ritual to put to rest the earthly remains of someone whose soul left the body. It is always sad, of course, but it's also important to remember and celebrate the deceased person's life and be grateful for the time we did have with them. Hang in there, Darling! I'll check in with you Guys later (tonight! Late night!)


Appreciated, my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello. Sorry I've been lurking and haven't been in for a while.
> 
> My great nan passed away a couple of days ago so I've been trying my best to keep myself busy. I think I'm in denial at the moment as I still can't quite believe it. I'm guessing it will hit me hard at the funeral when I can finally come to terms with what's happened.  the worst part was that I barely saw her in her last few weeks. The truth is that I was scared. I was scared of seeing her like that. She was so weak and half of the time she wasn't conscious. She was asking for me so I went to see her but I couldn't bare being there long. Sitting there watching her like that was so hard. It was selfish of me. I wish I saw her more. We were actually away when she passed. My nan was with her the whole time though so she had people there.
> 
> I was thinking about saying something at the funeral but I don't think I'll be able to do it.




so sorry to hear that. don't feel bad, theirs no rules on how to feel! the important thing is to remember to good times and remember how much you loved each other


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'm so sorry to be so happy when you are blue, but i've just had a marvelous holiday in Spain with @johnandjade .
> Check back a few pages and you'll see all the fun!




we made good memories


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so sorry to hear that. don't feel bad, theirs no rules on how to feel! the important thing is to remember to good times and remember


Well said.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Oh, Sweetie, I am so sorry to hear!!! My Great-grandma died when I was 15, loooong time ago! I can still hear the sound of music a nun from our church played at mass on the pipe organ. It was so beautiful, and made me feel my Babi's spiritual presence at that moment. Yours was a big part of your life and your were hers. You carry her genes, so some part of you is really- her. We never stop missing our loved ones but time does heal wounds. You already know that. Just a piece of advice if you care to hear it: don't run from pain of grief. To the contrary, allow yoursel yo hurt, be angry, or in denial, shock.., wherever your own way of ptocessing grief takes you. Those are the very things that make us who we are. Grieving the loss is part of human experience. Embrace it then. Give it a warm place in your heart and nurture it for doing that you will nurture your soul. Allow your heart, body and soul to go through this bereavement process in mindful way, remembering that it is completely natural and human, snd therefore, it's good. Do what it takes to mourn and grow in the process, while doing so, please don't forget to do 3 things that you selfishly love doing, just for your own pleasure, such as: reading, gardening, playing with Spud etc) on daily bases while processing painful experience. This is Very important. It will help you stay focussed. Thinking of you very warmly and lovingly, sending deepest condolences from Texas




hear hear


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you. I've never been to a funeral and to be quite honest, I'm scared. I don't like seeing people upset and I've never seen my some of my family cry. I guess she's peaceful now. She was suffering for a long time. She truly was the strongest woman I've ever met. We thought it was a matter of days when she declined but she made it weeks and weeks. She'd get better and then go back down hill. She fought right until the end.




it is a hard thing to go through, it never does get easier  you are aloud to grieve however you feel


----------



## johnandjade

the carrier box for the degus has arrived!!! as well as more supplies for the cages . we can now go get a new little friend for him'ish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the carrier box for the degus has arrived!!! as well as more supplies for the cages . we can now go get a new little friend for him'ish


Adult stuff we can't possibly speak about, on!


----------



## johnandjade

happy degus .... I need to update their thread ....


----------



## johnandjade

baldrick at front, neo at back


----------



## johnandjade

neo saying hello


----------



## johnandjade

baldrick and neo... can you tell who is who???


----------



## johnandjade

him'ish in her new cage and wheel, she's going to have a new female friend soon .... hopefully him'ish hasn't been impregnated again:/


----------



## johnandjade

we had to remove old wheels and replace as smaller ones have been known to cause problems with spine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181776
> him'ish in her new cage and wheel, she's going to have a new female friend soon .... hopefully him'ish hasn't been impregnated again:/


All this talk of impregnaton..............
wifey...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

accidentally scrunched up a page :/. here's the first draft of the hand out, i think i can do a quick run through in 10, 15 mins . efficiency is the key! i got to run base tomorrow and couple days next week.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> oh no, don't get yourself into debt for it!


How else will i be a teacher ?! 
Im estimating loans at 20-30 thousand


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How else will i be a teacher ?!
> Im estimating loans at 20-30 thousand




I meant spain, sorry I should have said. 


what are you studying tk teach?


----------



## johnandjade

well the new carry box arrived so we are panning on getting a new degu tomorrow


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> oh no, don't get yourself into debt for it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How else will i be a teacher ?!
> Im estimating loans at 20-30 thousand


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> I meant spain, sorry I should have said.
> 
> 
> what are you studying tk teach?


Kindergarten


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Kindergarten


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Momof4 
Hi, Kathy.
Ed's op went fine.
This is all predicted by the doctor.
Might take months to fully recover as his heart mends.
but he should be spring chicken in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nice to be back, guys, but off to lick the bookshelves now.
See you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Cowboy_Ken 
Alright, mate ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yupish, took a hard fall week before last avoiding stepping on our dog. Went down hard on the ribs I broke in the wreck. The doctor didn't like the pain level, ordered Xrays of those ribs, but they seem to be simply bruised nice and deep. Otherwise doing well.
And yourself my friend, how are you and the wife and tortoise holding up these days?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yupish, took a hard fall week before last avoiding stepping on our dog. Went down hard on the ribs I broke in the wreck. The doctor didn't like the pain level, ordered Xrays of those ribs, but they seem to be simply bruised nice and deep. Otherwise doing well.


Oh, don't it just go on ?
keep with it, my friend, like the 'doing quite well' part.
John and I just met up in Spain.
You're on the list.


----------



## Pearly

I was going to tell Spud's Mom some death/dying/burial stories, but wanted to catch up on the thread which I have in part but now my eyes are so tired I think I need to let them rest. Can't see straight anymore. Nite nite


----------



## johnandjade

im getting slaughtered today! really busy and half my staff didn't show (payday yesterday) 

oh and jades loud drunkeness had me awake from 0200- 0430 !!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yupish, took a hard fall week before last avoiding stepping on our dog. Went down hard on the ribs I broke in the wreck. The doctor didn't like the pain level, ordered Xrays of those ribs, but they seem to be simply bruised nice and deep. Otherwise doing well.
> And yourself my friend, how are you and the wife and tortoise holding up these days?


Sorry to hear you've been in the wars again Ken, thank goodness nothing broken!
Take it easy and let it all mend!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im getting slaughtered today! really busy and half my staff didn't show (payday yesterday)
> 
> oh and jades loud drunkeness had me awake from 0200- 0430 !!!



Morning John!
Will they lose jobs because of no shows or just pay?
Hope you get a bit of time to chill and sounds like you will need an early night tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

Condolences to Spudsmum and her family. @spudthetortoise
A very sad and difficult time for everyone, she sounds like an amazing woman and I'm sure she will be greatly missed by you all.
Funerals are sad as you are saying goodbye to someone special, but also a time for remembering and a celebration of their life. After the formalities they are also a time when people talk about loved ones share stories and happy memories about them.
If you want to say something at the funeral have you thought about reading a poem, either one your Great Nan liked, or something you write yourself. There are lots of websites with poems for dfferent occasions or if she was religious maybe a Bible reading.
If on the day you don't feel like doing it you can always ask the person taking the ceremony to read it for you.
Take care, and you know where we are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I was going to tell Spud's Mom some death/dying/burial stories, but wanted to catch up on the thread which I have in part but now my eyes are so tired I think I need to let them rest. Can't see straight anymore. Nite nite


Nos da, Ewa.
But don't miss out on all John and my holiday photos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im getting slaughtered today! really busy and half my staff didn't show (payday yesterday)
> 
> oh and jades loud drunkeness had me awake from 0200- 0430 !!!


Oh, golly! 
The students here are squabbling about their hours, my computer doesn't work properly anymore.
wifey won't get up.
Oh, it's nice to be home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Condolences to Spudsmum and her family. @spudthetortoise
> A very sad and difficult time for everyone, she sounds like an amazing woman and I'm sure she will be greatly missed by you all.
> Funerals are sad as you are saying goodbye to someone special, but also a time for remembering and a celebration of their life. After the formalities they are also a time when people talk about loved ones share stories and happy memories about them.
> If you want to say something at the funeral have you thought about reading a poem, either one your Great Nan liked, or something you write yourself. There are lots of websites with poems for dfferent occasions or if she was religious maybe a Bible reading.
> If on the day you don't feel like doing it you can always ask the person taking the ceremony to read it for you.
> Take care, and you know where we are.


Very beautiful, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all.

It's another beautiful day.
Time to eat some geraniums! 
Tidgy loves 'em.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be lookin' forward to some ground sausage mixed with scrambled eggs, and some cooked brown rice mixed in with a nice dusting of grated sharp cheddar cheese as a topping, when I wake in the morning once I go to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be lookin' forward to some ground sausage mixed with scrambled eggs, and some cooked brown rice mixed in with a nice dusting of grated sharp cheddar cheese as a topping, when I wake in the morning once I go to bed.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All of it.
But especially the cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

one more vid.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be lookin' forward to some ground sausage mixed with scrambled eggs, and some cooked brown rice mixed in with a nice dusting of grated sharp cheddar cheese as a topping, when I wake in the morning once I go to bed.


Just toast for me thanks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WAY BEYOND the Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Trust me on this.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!
> The students here are squabbling about their hours, my computer doesn't work properly anymore.
> wifey won't get up.
> Oh, it's nice to be home.


Morning Adam
Back to reality!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just toast for me thanks!


We toasted you in Spain, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trust me on this.


I do.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We toasted you in Spain, Lyn!


The last time I was in Spain I was toasted too - far too much time out in the sun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam
> Back to reality!!!


Morning, Lyn.
Yup.
And a lesson in 40 minutes.


----------



## Lyn W

I didn't get up until 9.30 today - that's quite a lie in for me.
Shot downstairs as I thought Lola would be wondering where his breakfast was and he was just peeping out of his hide
- looks like he had a lie in too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't get up until 9.30 today - that's quite a lie in for me.
> Shot downstairs as I thought Lola would be wondering where his breakfast was and he was just peeping out of his hide
> - looks like he had a lie in too.


I went to bed at 6.30.
Tidgy got up at 7.00
Luckily wifey for once got up and helped out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went to bed at 6.30.
> Tidgy got up at 7.00
> Luckily wifey for once got up and helped out.


It's unusual for Lola because even though his mvb isn't always on when he stirs, he has his CHE and a big window so he knows its daylight.
Maybe he'd been up early and went to back to bed to sulk as his breakfast wasn't there. 
I think I would.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's unusual for Lola because even though his mvb isn't always on when he stirs, he has his CHE and a big window so he knows its daylight.
> Maybe he'd been up early and went to back to bed to sulk as his breakfast wasn't there.
> I think I would.


I can't.
I'd starve if i waited for wifey to get me brekkie.
Tidgy has her breakfast prepared before I go to bed so whatever time she wakens, it's there.
But she usually won't get up until i do.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't.
> I'd starve if i waited for wifey to get me brekkie.
> Tidgy has her breakfast prepared before I go to bed so whatever time she wakens, it's there.
> But she usually won't get up until i do.


Yes I make Lola's too but its in the fridge till I get up and he hasn't learned how to open that yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'm off on a cycle ride to hopefully stock up on dandies so I'll see you later.
- have a good Saturday and for those working today - don't work too hard!!
Bye for now.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John!
> Will they lose jobs because of no shows or just pay?
> Hope you get a bit of time to chill and sounds like you will need an early night tonight.




if I have anything to do with it!!! grrr


----------



## johnandjade

ment to finish at 1230... its now 1500 and still around 2hrs work i have to do ... and then the homework.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I'm off on a cycle ride to hopefully stock up on dandies so I'll see you later.
> - have a good Saturday and for those working today - don't work too hard!!
> Bye for now.


First lesson back from hols.
2 hours for the day.
Not too bad.
Pick some dandies for Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ment to finish at 1230... its now 1500 and still around 2hrs work i have to do ... and then the homework.


 What a day! 
Still , the beer will taste better at the end of it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a day!
> Still , the beer will taste better at the end of it.


You mean I have to wait till Sunday morning cause my day don't end till 6:30 tomarrow morning at 6:30 am ! That's a long wait for my Bud !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You mean I have to wait till Sunday morning cause my day don't end till 6:30 tomarrow morning at 6:30 am ! That's a long wait for my Bud !!


Too long, mate.
You have my sympathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Moozillion 
Bea!
hello, my old friend (not saying you're old, you know what I mean.)
Check out John and my holiday snaps over the last several pages if you have time.


----------



## johnandjade

FINALLY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> FINALLY
> View attachment 181848


Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beer time ?


----------



## johnandjade

oh yes


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Beer time ?




i had to lad the lads go at 1330 and soldier on solo. running base at end of the month (busy time) with 50% of my staff not showing up! great fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh yes
> View attachment 181850


bet that hit the spot.


----------



## johnandjade

it did


----------



## johnandjade

now to taxi home and tally up for the day :/


----------



## johnandjade

now my pics won't show??


----------



## johnandjade

on the plus side, one of the lads owned me £20 i got back I forgot about today . 

always an upside


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181852
> 
> 
> 
> now to taxi home and tally up for the day :/


All showing for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> now my pics won't show??


Showing at this end; my friend.
I think there's a minor fault on the forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on the plus side, one of the lads owned me £20 i got back I forgot about today .
> 
> always an upside


Pays for the slurp.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too long, mate.
> You have my sympathy.


I wish I had your Bud ! P L E A S E !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> All showing for me


Evening, Mum of Joe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I wish I had your Bud ! P L E A S E !


We did buy you one , Gramps.
One day we'll share a few together, you, John and me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Mum of Joe!




and john!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and john!


Evening, son of Joe's Mum.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We did buy you one , Gramps.
> One day we'll share a few together, you, John and me.




we will need a brewery!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, son of Joe's Mum.




i miss wifey and your company


----------



## johnandjade

46 cars today! i am running there Monday and Tuesday as well, will fresh blood  god help them  

hoooraahhh!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i miss wifey and your company


Us, too.
I knew you'd be splendid, but of course wifey didn't.
She can't stop saying how great you were.
Slightly jealous, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 46 cars today! i am running there Monday and Tuesday as well, will fresh blood  god help them
> 
> hoooraahhh!!


I might do four hours tomorrow.
Lordy, it's almost like work.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Us, too.
> I new you'd be splendid, but of course wifey didn't.
> She can't stop saying how great you were.
> Slightly jealous, actually.



I'm glad I didn't offend! she truly is a remarkable woman, you lucky devil!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm glad I didn't offend! she truly is a remarkable woman, you lucky devil!


Looking forward to meeting Jade next year.
If she's got you, she must be one hell of a lady.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I might do four hours tomorrow.
> Lordy, it's almost like work.



i hope everyone shows up with a hangover on Monday.. that's the meerkat in me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking forward to meeting Jade next year.
> If she's got you, she must be one hell of a lady.




yip... one hell of a lucky one


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 46 cars today! i am running there Monday and Tuesday as well, will fresh blood  god help them
> 
> hoooraahhh!!


You valeted 46 cars today?
That's impressive it takes me all day to do mine!
Most of the time I'm thinking about it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You valeted 46 cars today?
> That's impressive it takes me all day to do mine!
> Most of the time I'm thinking about it



2 lads helped, even stayed an extra hour


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 2 lads helped, even stayed an extra hour


I'm still impressed.
After thinking about doing mine the next thing that takes a long time is emptying all the rubbish out if it!
The cleaning doesn't take long.
It needs a good wash actually - there's moss growing under the rear door handles!
Who said a rolling car gathers no moss?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2 lads helped, even stayed an extra hour


Well, it's nice to see at least a couple of people still have a work ethic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm still impressed.
> After thinking about doing mine the next thing that takes a long time is emptying all the rubbish out if it!
> The cleaning doesn't take long.
> It needs a good wash actually - there's moss growing under the rear door handles!
> Who said a rolling car gathers no moss?


Think you said that.
It's actually, " A rolling stone gathers no meerkats".
Keats.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm still impressed.
> After thinking about doing mine the next thing that takes a long time is emptying all the rubbish out if it!
> The cleaning doesn't take long.
> It needs a good wash actually - there's moss growing under the rear door handles!
> Who said a rolling car gathers no moss?



i have an excuse to tavel to wales!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's nice to see at least a couple of people still have a work ethic.




tis true , I couldn't ask them to stay any longer


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Think you said that.
> It's actually, " A rolling stone gathers no meerkats".
> Keats.


Unless you use a large stone and ten meerkats for bowling!


----------



## Lyn W

50 years today England won the World Cup in '66. There's been a big celebration of it from Wembly Arena on radio and BBC red button channel which you may catch on Iplayer Adam if you're interested in footy history.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 50 years today England won the World Cup in '66. There's been a big celebration of it from Wembly Arena on radio and BBC red button channel which you may catch on Iplayer Adam if you're interested in footy history.


I am, but i can't be bothered.
Thanks, Lyn, I love football, but not necessarily England. 
We won at home with some dodgy refereeing (as did the French).
I like good football, don't care about nationality all that much.
I support underdogs, like Wales and Iceland recently, or beautiful teams, Germany, Brazil, Italy sometimes. 
I watched a world cup final up the top of a mountain in Thailand in 1986, i think it was, terrible game, but watching on a battery powered TV with 10 men and women of 7 nationalities. That's football for me.


----------



## johnandjade

the chasnie pizza



and of course a cheeseyburger and chips


----------



## johnandjade

thank you fido for the napkins


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the chasnie pizza
> View attachment 181890
> 
> 
> and of course a cheeseyburger and chips





johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181891
> 
> 
> 
> thank you fido for the napkins
> View attachment 181892


I think we starved you on hols!
No wonder you're so hungry now.
Sorry!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we starved you on hols!
> No wonder you're so hungry now.
> Sorry!!!!




not at all!! jade was a tad tippsy last night, so she had a craving.


----------



## johnandjade

bed made on living room floor, film on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bed made on living room floor, film on
> View attachment 181895


Vunderful, vunderful Copenhagen, next year ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vunderful, vunderful Copenhagen, next year ?




why not


----------



## johnandjade

doesn't my home look rather gothic this evening


----------



## johnandjade

called nasty pets at home today, the had 14x 18wk old female duge just as store was closing..... jade will be the judge of that!! 

have decided on the name hope for the new one. neo would have been called hope if not for the man parts.


----------



## johnandjade

he's up to no good


----------



## johnandjade

I have called the apropriate authorities


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> I have called the apropriate authorities
> View attachment 181913


You need to free that badger


----------



## johnandjade

i guess it's safe to say jade likes her pressent.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You need to free that badger




good to hear from you sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i guess it's safe to say jade likes her pressent.
> View attachment 181916


Result! 
Just keep the meerkat away from the turtle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, John.
Morning, anybody else.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Morning, anybody else.


Good morning everyone. 

The sun is shining and both our offspring are up voluntarily before 9am which I don't recall happening for a very long time. They must be getting old


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> The sun is shining and both our offspring are up voluntarily before 9am which I don't recall happening for a very long time. They must be getting old


Morning, Mum of Joe and John.
I've been up for a couple of hours, Tidgy for half an hour less.
No sign of wifey, yet.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 

its great to hear from mr ed   
wishing you a speedy recovery sir.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Morning, anybody else.


morning adam! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> The sun is shining and both our offspring are up voluntarily before 9am which I don't recall happening for a very long time. They must be getting old




good morning mum!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Mum of Joe and John.
> I've been up for a couple of hours, Tidgy for half an hour less.
> No sign of wifey, yet.


Have none of you picked up on my real name yet? It is used by others on TFO. Hello, I'm Linda... I also answer to Mum though


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!


Although maybe it's inappropriate for a son to call me anything other than Mum


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Although maybe it's inappropriate for a son to call me anything other than Mum


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Have none of you picked up on my real name yet? It is used by others on TFO. Hello, I'm Linda... I also answer to Mum though




do you have much planned today mum?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning adam! how are you today?


Very well, thanks.
Zachariah will be here at 10, so we'll catch up on the holiday photos etc.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> do you have much planned today mum?


Not much other than a walk and a nice roast lunch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Have none of you picked up on my real name yet? It is used by others on TFO. Hello, I'm Linda... I also answer to Mum though


Had heard your name, but hadn't been given permission to use it.
Morning, Linda.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well, thanks.
> Zachariah will be here at 10, so we'll catch up on the holiday photos etc.




brilliant


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> called nasty pets at home today, the had 14x 18wk old female duge just as store was closing..... jade will be the judge of that!!
> 
> have decided on the name hope for the new one. neo would have been called hope if not for the man parts.


If it had man parts you could have called it Hopeless!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Not much other than a walk and a nice roast lunch




that sounds like a perfect Sunday


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> If it had man parts you could have called it Hopeless!




good morning miss womblyn! how are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
A lovely bright sunny Sunday here too!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss womblyn! how are you today?


Hi John I'm well thanks had a lovely catch up with friends last night and enjoying a lazy Sunday morning now.
What about you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John I'm well thanks had a lovely catch up with friends last night and enjoying a lazy Sunday morning now.
> What about you?



glad to hear. we are just getting ready to head out for breakfast and a new degu


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn
Linda.
Linhdan.
I'm getting very confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. we are just getting ready to head out for breakfast and a new degu


A degu for breakfast ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A degu for breakfast ?


You don't know what they put in sausages these days


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A degu for breakfast ?




yum yum


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You don't know what they put in sausages these days




a fork


----------



## johnandjade

waiting on taxi, beer errr I mean something to eat in frankie and bennys


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> waiting on taxi, beer errr I mean something to eat in frankie and bennys


Have a good degu John!


----------



## johnandjade

we had pancakes with eggs and bacon... they don't serve alcohol till half 12. wee seen the degus


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> we had pancakes with eggs and bacon... they don't serve alcohol till half 12. wee seen the degus


12?! How tragic !


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> 12?! How tragic !




it is . we had a walk around the shops, just having a coffee just now then its to the bar .


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have a good degu John!




wishing you a good degu as well ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our first meeting.
> View attachment 181681
> 
> View attachment 181682
> 
> Special moment.




wooohooo!!! pictures are showing now


----------



## johnandjade

result!!! it's hidden away, but i sniffed it out



bud on tap


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo!!! pictures are showing now


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy times.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I'm on my way to a gun show with my brother. 
I haven't been out much the last few days.
AK47 parts always get me awake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'm on my way to a gun show with my brother.
> I haven't been out much the last few days.
> AK47 parts always get me awake.


Morning, Ed.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## johnandjade

we have hope


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy times.




I'm glad jade got to see them


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'm on my way to a gun show with my brother.
> I haven't been out much the last few days.
> AK47 parts always get me awake.




good to hear from you . hope you have a great day


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well John
It's now Bud time !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well John
> It's now Bud time !!!!




hey gramps, it sure is  

how have you been?


----------



## johnandjade

hope is home  she is in with him'ish and they are getting on great so far


----------



## johnandjade

hope in the wheel, him'ish being coy as usual


----------



## Lyn W

Aw just like when you first brought them home - it must feel like degu vu!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have hope
> View attachment 181969
> View attachment 181970


Very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181974
> hope in the wheel, him'ish being coy as usual


They are pretty little animals, aren't they ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had to settle for 3, 50 round magazines for my AR15 instead.
(I like the x-soviet stuff better)
I feel good today. Even ate breakfast at McDonalds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had to settle for 3, 50 round magazines for my AR15 instead.
> (I like the x-soviet stuff better)
> I feel good today. Even ate breakfast at McDonalds.


Does one good to have a bit of fun, break up the routine.
So glad you had a good day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does one good to have a bit of fun, break up the routine.
> So glad you had a good day.


Thanks. It has been good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy got some presents from our Spanish break.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy got some presents from our Spanish break.
> View attachment 181988


Purina is the parent company that makes and sells Mazuri.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Purina is the parent company that makes and sells Mazuri.


Yup.
In the UK it is known for selling cat and dog food.
Friskies is a cat food brand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John gave me a few presents from the UK.
You've already seen the "see you, Jimmy" hat. 
Here was the next gift.


I shall now try to assemble my free Dalek.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John gave me a few presents from the UK.
> You've already seen the "see you, Jimmy" hat.
> Here was the next gift.
> View attachment 182011
> 
> I shall now try to assemble my free Dalek.


----------



## johnandjade

hope is settling in just fine . we even think she was suckling from him'ish wich is great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm not sure about the proportions, but.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the last present from John was for wifey, to save me from keeping having to go out to buy her a potato.


Now I've just got to find somewhere to hang it.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the last present from John was for wifey, to save me from keeping having to go out to buy her a potato.
> View attachment 182038
> 
> Now I've just got to find somewhere to hang it.


LOL men


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> LOL men



Afternoon, Linhdan.
Nice day ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Linhdan.
> Nice day ?


Work day is almost over. So it will he nice soon. I would love some noodles when I get home


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Be* 
Hows your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Work day is almost over. So it will he nice soon. I would love some noodles when I get home


Yuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love noodles.
I did a couple of hours teaching, but have otherwise just been spending some quality time with Tidgy and wifey. 
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Right next to Queen B


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Right next to Queen B



Yep, but in 1 hour it will be Tidgy!!!! 
Evening, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, but in 1 hour it will be Tidgy!!!!
> Evening, Ed.


True. 
Good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> True.
> Good night


Nos da.
Sleep well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

New bed. New pulse rate.
Sleep I DO well.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hey gramps, it sure is
> 
> how have you been?


Still baking in the AZ sun !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love noodles.
> I did a couple of hours teaching, but have otherwise just been spending some quality time with Tidgy and wifey.
> Lovely.


That sounds lovely! I fed my babies some more and now im in bed with my boyfriend. Dreading work tomorrow though


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Moozillion
> Bea!
> hello, my old friend (not saying you're old, you know what I mean.)
> Check out John and my holiday snaps over the last several pages if you have time.


I will!!!
Been a bit preoccupied lately: we've got a couple staying with us for a few months. 
Will pop back into CDR tomorrow and have a look-see!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Bea!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> New bed. New pulse rate.
> Sleep I DO well.


So hope you are doing well.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Got an email from @Gillian Moore. Sure hope she is doing alright!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> Got an email from @Gillian Moore. Sure hope she is doing alright!!!!


She is very thoughtful. Likely she is checking on YOU.


----------



## Prairie Mom

John and Adam, I was just admiring the photos posted in the "What do you look like thread" and was thinking about you guys. I may have missed the discussion, but would be very interested to know details about your meeting. I've never met up with a penpal before. I would be very interested to know how similar you found the person to what you perceived of them through chatting on the forum etc??? Do you understand what I'm trying to ask? Were they exactly like you imagined? Any surprises or differences in personality once hanging out in the real world?


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is very thoughtful. Likely she is checking on YOU.


HA! You are soooooooo right!! She was checking on me!!!! But I'm a bit concerned about her too and sending warm hugs her way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> So hope you are doing well.


Thanks.
I'm recovering very nicely.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I hope you're feeling alright Ed. I'm sure you're probably tired of everyone asking you about it


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I'm recovering very nicely.


What are you doing to keep your mind occupied...well...aside from TFO?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's ok.
From Thursday to today, I can see good improvement.
I'm not very concerned at this point.
Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> What are you doing to keep your mind occupied...well...aside from TFO?


Besides TFO?
NOT MUCH.
Bedrest. Some yard work.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Besides TFO?
> NOT MUCH.
> Bedrest. Some yard work.


Yardwork!?!Wow! I'm suprised to hear this! I need to get caught up on your cardiac thread I'm always behind. What are you doing in the yard?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> Yardwork!?!Wow! I'm suprised to hear this! I need to get caught up on your cardiac thread I'm always behind. What are you doing in the yard?


To be honest...weed eat.... Lay down under a tree....spread mulch....sit down on a stump......water the plants...spray water on myself and sit down again.
But it's getting easier.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take care. I'm off to dreamland.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care. I'm off to dreamland.


You too! When you get back, let me know if you've seen the new Star Trek. I haven't seen it yet and am curious if you liked it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> You too! When you get back, let me know if you've seen the new Star Trek. I haven't seen it yet and am curious if you liked it.


Not yet. My wife isn't a Trekky


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not yet. My wife isn't a Trekky


Well dang! I'll get a babysitter and see it some day. I'll let you know


----------



## Prairie Mom

Get some rest! Don't work too hard!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure about the proportions, but.........
> View attachment 182015




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> John and Adam, I was just admiring the photos posted in the "What do you look like thread" and was thinking about you guys. I may have missed the discussion, but would be very interested to know details about your meeting. I've never met up with a penpal before. I would be very interested to know how similar you found the person to what you perceived of them through chatting on the forum etc??? Do you understand what I'm trying to ask? Were they exactly like you imagined? Any surprises or differences in personality once hanging out in the real world?



the only word j have to decribe it is magical. meeting in person, adam is truly an amazing person and we got on fantastically! wifey is such a wonderful woman is well . 

we will be doing it again next year so clear a few days on the calendar


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope and him'ish are both well after their first night together... its looking like a good match. 

well i done my homework....





off in early to organise workshop, no excuses today!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all




good morning mum . how did yesterday go?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . how did yesterday go?


Very well thank you.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Very well thank you.




glad to hear


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I will!!!
> Been a bit preoccupied lately: we've got a couple staying with us for a few months.
> Will pop back into CDR tomorrow and have a look-see!


Hope you're having a nice summer and you get on with the couple!
See you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Got an email from @Gillian Moore. Sure hope she is doing alright!!!!


She's been about the forum a little, but not in The Cold Dark Room for a week or more.
I haven't heard from her directly since I got back from Spain.
@Gillian Moore 
Everything ok with you and Oli?
Other than the heat ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> John and Adam, I was just admiring the photos posted in the "What do you look like thread" and was thinking about you guys. I may have missed the discussion, but would be very interested to know details about your meeting. I've never met up with a penpal before. I would be very interested to know how similar you found the person to what you perceived of them through chatting on the forum etc??? Do you understand what I'm trying to ask? Were they exactly like you imagined? Any surprises or differences in personality once hanging out in the real world?


I know what you mean, Chrissy.
Often the persona of someone you meet online has little correlation with their real world selves.
We got on from the first meeting at the airport, to the last day when wifey and i postponed our leaving by several hours to extend the time spent with John. Everything I expected him to be and more. Terrific guy and a wonderful few days, we just hit it off straight away and had a great time. i'm not just saying this cos it's CDR and John will be looking, PM me if you like. 
Nothing negative to say whatsoever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Besides TFO?
> NOT MUCH.
> Bedrest. Some yard work.


McDonald's Breakfasts...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope and him'ish are both well after their first night together... its looking like a good match.
> 
> well i done my homework....
> View attachment 182081
> View attachment 182082
> 
> 
> 
> off in early to organise workshop, no excuses today!!!


Morning, John.
Glad to hear Hope and Him'ish haven't murdered one another overnight. 
All very organized today, have a good one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all


Good morning, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.


Good morning Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Cold Dark Room and all its denizens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I need wifey to get some photos, the computer is hopeless.
but...................


A whole month of Tidgy on the wall! 
My little Calendar Girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy August, people and torts!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know what you mean, Chrissy.
> Often the persona of someone you meet online has little correlation with their real world selves.
> We got on from the first meeting at the airport, to the last day when wifey and i postponed our leaving by several hours to extend the time spent with John. Everything I expected him to be and more. Terrific guy and a wonderful few days, we just hit it off straight away and had a great time. i'm not just saying this cos it's CDR and John will be looking, PM me if you like.
> Nothing negative to say whatsoever.




even tears on leaving, such a wonderful time. bring on next year


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> McDonald's Breakfasts...............




i did


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John.
> Glad to hear Hope and Him'ish haven't murdered one another overnight.
> All very organized today, have a good one.




only 4 staff... 2 are new starts and hopeless:/ 

gaffa is back on Wednesday and I should be able to start teaching


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I need wifey to get some photos, the computer is hopeless.
> but...................
> View attachment 182087
> 
> A whole month of Tidgy on the wall!
> My little Calendar Girl.





well do tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only 4 staff... 2 are new starts and hopeless:/
> 
> gaffa is back on Wednesday and I should be able to start teaching


So it's just survival til Weds?
How many staff do you need ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!! Going right over there to get it now!


And you never came back, W !!!!!
Are you still lost in The Recipes and Food Discussion Thread ?
Did @Moozillion ' s recipe poison you ?
Seriously, though, I hope you and Ronan are well.
Hope you drop in again, soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Cold Dark Room and all its denizens.


Morning all - I didn't know we had any Dennises in here!
Good morning Dennis!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning all - I didn't know we had any Dennises in here!
> Good morning Dennis!


Domed Dennis is a jellyfish.
Dennis the Dentist is one of the armadillos.


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning all - I didn't know we had any Dennises in here!
> Good morning Dennis!


Morning, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 182088


At last a picture ????


----------



## Lyn W

More like me Minnie the Minx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> More like me Minnie the Minx
> 
> View attachment 182090


I can utterly believe it..........


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's ok.
> From Thursday to today, I can see good improvement.
> I'm not very concerned at this point.
> Thanks.


Great news Ed - onwards and upwards!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can utterly believe it..........


Will have to borrow your Jimmy hat


----------



## Lyn W

Anyone know where @meech008 is these days?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Will have to borrow your Jimmy hat


I'm sure John's got dozens of 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Anyone know where @meech008 is these days?


She disappeared the day she started her new job and Ben was going in for a check up. 
Hope she's ok.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She disappeared the day she started her new job and Ben was going in for a check up.
> Hope she's ok.


Yeah me too. She hasn't signed in since 29th June.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yeah me too. She hasn't signed in since 29th June.


Just got lost searching for the 9th corner, i expect.
She'll be back.


----------



## Lyn W

It's very wet here today - in for the whole day and most of the night and unsettled rest of week.
Good old British summer!
Just when Lola was getting brave and wandering out more!
He's been to the door and had a look out but turned around in disgust.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to get busy so see you later.
Have a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's very wet here today - in for the whole day and most of the night and unsettled rest of week.
> Good old British summer!
> Just when Lola was getting brave and wandering out more!
> He's been to the door and had a look out but turned around in disgust.


We had 30 seconds of light rain yesterday evening.
And this month's allocation a couple of hours ago, about 2 minutes worth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to get busy so see you later.
> Have a good day!


You too, Lyn.
I've got to start being busy doing nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished doing nothing.
Now I can relax.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> the only word j have to decribe it is magical. meeting in person, adam is truly an amazing person and we got on fantastically! wifey is such a wonderful woman is well .
> 
> we will be doing it again next year so clear a few days on the calendar





Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know what you mean, Chrissy.
> Often the persona of someone you meet online has little correlation with their real world selves.
> We got on from the first meeting at the airport, to the last day when wifey and i postponed our leaving by several hours to extend the time spent with John. Everything I expected him to be and more. Terrific guy and a wonderful few days, we just hit it off straight away and had a great time. i'm not just saying this cos it's CDR and John will be looking, PM me if you like.
> Nothing negative to say whatsoever.


This is so fun to hear! I would have never expected anything negative in a million years. I was only hoping for fun little tidbits about personalities, topics of discussion, mannerisms, you name it. I'm finding that I'm surprisingly/embarrassingly nosey about forum friends I love that you guys are planning more trips too! My finances are a bit tight these days, so I can't make major travel plans, but I'm definitely going to keep my ear to the ground just in case


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> even tears on leaving, such a wonderful time. bring on next year


Oh!!!! You're kidding!!!! This warms my heart! I'm so happy for you all!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Morning all - I didn't know we had any Dennises in here!
> Good morning Dennis!


Ha ha! Lyn, you're always so witty


----------



## JoesMum

Expensive day. This morning two new tyres, which cost a small fortune, for the Volvo in advance of its service and MOT on Wednesday only to collect a stone chip in the windscreen this afternoon  Repair not expensive, but annoying, booked for tomorrow.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Will have to borrow your Jimmy hat


Um.....Please google what American slang is for "Jimmy hat" and you'll find your post has taken a whole new meaning!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to get busy so see you later.
> Have a good day!


Have a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> This is so fun to hear! I would have never expected anything negative in a million years. I was only hoping for fun little tidbits about personalities, topics of discussion, mannerisms, you name it. I'm finding that I'm surprisingly/embarrassingly nosey about forum friends I love that you guys are planning more trips too! My finances are a bit tight these days, so I can't make major travel plans, but I'm definitely going to keep my ear to the ground just in case


We talked about lots of things: beer, tortoises, forum friends, the weather, beer, animals, The Cold Dark Room, beer......
John was always eager and waiting to be off on the day's travels and exuded good humour and excellent manners. 
We went to the Bioparc and spent a day sharing our love of animals and beer. 
I fell asleep drunk in one pub. 
Good times.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Expensive day. This morning two new tyres, which cost a small fortune, for the Volvo in advance of its service and MOT on Wednesday only to collect a stone chip in the windscreen this afternoon  Repair not expensive, but annoying, booked for tomorrow.


ugh...I need to do the same things. My van is starting to need new tires and I just got a nice chip in the windshield myself. In fact, yesterday I noticed someone must have bumped me when the car was parked. There is slight damage, but not too bad. I can ignore it for now.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We talked about lots of things: beer, tortoises, forum friends, the weather, beer, animals, The Cold Dark Room, beer......
> John was always eager and waiting to be off on the day's travels and exuded good humour and excellent manners.
> We went to the Bioparc and spent a day sharing our love of animals and beer.
> I fell asleep drunk in one pub.
> Good times.


Fabulous! Exactly the insights I was hoping for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Expensive day. This morning two new tyres, which cost a small fortune, for the Volvo in advance of its service and MOT on Wednesday only to collect a stone chip in the windscreen this afternoon  Repair not expensive, but annoying, booked for tomorrow.


Sorry about that, hope the MOT goes swimmingly, at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Um.....Please google what American slang is for "Jimmy hat" and you'll find your post has taken a whole new meaning!


----------



## Prairie Mom

My big girl has out-grown her soaker tub


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> My big girl has out-grown her soaker tub
> View attachment 182103


Beautiful. 
Tidgy needs a bigger bath, too.
Still, not as expensive as having a vehicle to run.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here's some photos of the lake this weekend. Most fun and relaxation I've had in quite a while.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I should be off Need to do some work around the house and shopping. I'll be taking the kids camping in a few days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Looks lovely and the gang look happy and well.
Not sure about the well-being of that poor turtle, though.
Glad you had a nice time.
@Prairie Mom 
sorry, this was supposed to be a reply to your nice photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I should be off Need to do some work around the house and shopping. I'll be taking the kids camping in a few days.


Yeah, and i've got to find wifey and send her out for beer.
I used to love camping.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So it's just survival til Weds?
> How many staff do you need ?




today I needed 3 experienced valeters... i had 2 new starts :/ 

constantly need 2 in the wash bay, with experience ( wich i had ) but had to pull one into valet. 

1900, just finished. 

bring on Wednesday though


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> This is so fun to hear! I would have never expected anything negative in a million years. I was only hoping for fun little tidbits about personalities, topics of discussion, mannerisms, you name it. I'm finding that I'm surprisingly/embarrassingly nosey about forum friends I love that you guys are planning more trips too! My finances are a bit tight these days, so I can't make major travel plans, but I'm definitely going to keep my ear to the ground just in case




we are flexible on destination!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Um.....Please google what American slang is for "Jimmy hat" and you'll find your post has taken a whole new meaning!




this one i do know!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> My big girl has out-grown her soaker tub
> View attachment 182103




booootifull


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Here's some photos of the lake this weekend. Most fun and relaxation I've had in quite a while.
> View attachment 182105
> 
> 
> View attachment 182106
> 
> 
> View attachment 182107
> 
> 
> View attachment 182108




looks like fun was had by all


----------



## johnandjade

this is a car that was ready ....






the chaps effort was outstanding, but i had to tell him he isn't getting the job.... can anyone guess why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> today I needed 3 experienced valeters... i had 2 new starts :/
> 
> constantly need 2 in the wash bay, with experience ( wich i had ) but had to pull one into valet.
> 
> 1900, just finished.
> 
> bring on Wednesday though
> View attachment 182118


Nightmare.
Well done mate.
I don't relish all that stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> booootifull


makes her sound like a Bernard Mathews' Turkey Twizzler.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this is a car that was ready ....
> View attachment 182119
> View attachment 182120
> View attachment 182121
> 
> 
> 
> the chaps effort was outstanding, but i had to tell him he isn't getting the job.... can anyone guess why?


errrrrr...........he hadn't emptied the ash trays ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nightmare.
> Well done mate.
> I don't relish all that stuff.




best of a bad situation... had sales nip my ears a few times as running over time due out... 


but!!! I used the ' you actually can sell sand to the arabs' story I'll bet its went round the whole place by now


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> makes her sound like a Bernard Mathews' Turkey Twizzler.




mini kieves!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> errrrrr...........he hadn't emptied the ash trays ?




na... didn't like tortoises


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best of a bad situation... had sales nip my ears a few times as running over time due out...
> 
> 
> but!!! I used the ' you actually can sell sand to the arabs' story I'll bet its went round the whole place by now


And those animals I don't like to mention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> na... didn't like tortoises


How could anyone not love those Galaps we saw ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey home from supermarket! 
Beer time!


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello. Sorry I've been lurking and haven't been in for a while.
> 
> My great nan passed away a couple of days ago so I've been trying my best to keep myself busy. I think I'm in denial at the moment as I still can't quite believe it. I'm guessing it will hit me hard at the funeral when I can finally come to terms with what's happened.  the worst part was that I barely saw her in her last few weeks. The truth is that I was scared. I was scared of seeing her like that. She was so weak and half of the time she wasn't conscious. She was asking for me so I went to see her but I couldn't bare being there long. Sitting there watching her like that was so hard. It was selfish of me. I wish I saw her more. We were actually away when she passed. My nan was with her the whole time though so she had people there.
> 
> I was thinking about saying something at the funeral but I don't think I'll be able to do it.


So sorry for your loss. 
Don't be so hard on yourself. You did the best you could: it was extra hard for you because you loved her so much. 
Hugs from Mooz


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I love the IDEA of camping and I've camped a lot in South and North Carolina as well as Tennessee.
But here in Florida, the insects are just insane.
The best compromise is to rent a cabin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love the IDEA of camping and I've camped a lot in South and North Carolina as well as Tennessee.
> But here in Florida, the insects are just insane.
> The best compromise is to rent a cabin.


All the insects bite wifey.
I'd be fine.


----------



## Moozillion

Gosh, so much to catch up on!!!
Glad everyone is doing well!
So glad Ed is recovering! @ZEROPILOT 
Sure looks like John and Adam had a great visit!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love the IDEA of camping and I've camped a lot in South and North Carolina as well as Tennessee.
> But here in Florida, the insects are just insane.
> The best compromise is to rent a cabin.


My idea of camping involves cabins, full kitchens, screens on the windows, indoor plumbing and proper beds. Yes, I'm a wimp!!! 
I had more than enough of real camping as a Girl Scout a couple hundred years ago


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Better every day I think.
Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, so much to catch up on!!!
> Glad everyone is doing well!
> So glad Ed is recovering! @ZEROPILOT
> Sure looks like John and Adam had a great visit!!!!!


Evenooning, Mooz.
yeah, all the photos of us and the Bioparc stuff are a long way back, now. 
you know how much junk I post! 
And Ed's recovery is a bigger deal.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evenooning, Mooz.
> yeah, all the photos of us and the Bioparc stuff are a long way back, now.
> you know how much junk I post!
> And Ed's recovery is a bigger deal.


How far back are the photos? I went back to 2035; somewhere after that I saw 2 photos of the two of you. There's more?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evenooning, Mooz.
> yeah, all the photos of us and the Bioparc stuff are a long way back, now.
> you know how much junk I post!
> And Ed's recovery is a bigger deal.


Thanks. But I'm good.
After the surgery, my heart was doing some strange things that concerned me. But it is a little better now and I'm assuming that all will be just fine.
I return to work tomorrow, too.


----------



## Moozillion

Dashing out for a while; will check back in later.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love the IDEA of camping and I've camped a lot in South and North Carolina as well as Tennessee.
> But here in Florida, the insects are just insane.
> The best compromise is to rent a cabin.


Yeah...I think I'll go for a hotel room in Florida. Out west the camping is wonderful. There aren't the little bitey black fly/gnats of New England and because the climate is dryer the amount of mosquitos is probably a quarter of what you find in the south. Spray on a bit of bugspray and zero issues.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> How far back are the photos? I went back to 2035; somewhere after that I saw 2 photos of the two of you. There's more?


I need to go back and look through more photos too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How far back are the photos? I went back to 2035; somewhere after that I saw 2 photos of the two of you. There's more?


Oh, yes, from about 2020 onwards! !!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Don't forget the new photos in the "What do you look like" thread.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have a goal to hit every National Park in the lower 48 states. I have a map with pushpins and everything I'm feeling inspired by John and Adam meeting up and may decide to pop in on forum members in some of the further away places. Half the forum seems to live in Texas, Arizona, and California


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. But I'm good.
> After the surgery, my heart was doing some strange things that concerned me. But it is a little better now and I'm assuming that all will be just fine.
> I return to work tomorrow, too.


It'll probably do you good to get back into a routine. 
One day at a time! 
You'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dashing out for a while; will check back in later.


Oooooooooooooooohhhhhh, you've escaped again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have a goal to hit every National Park in the lower 48 states. I have a map with pushpins and everything I'm feeling inspired by John and Adam meeting up and may decide to pop in on forum members in some of the further away places. Half the forum seems to live in Texas, Arizona, and California


They've had some meet ups before. 
But it's a jolly big country!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe we could do regional meet and greets?
My two motorcycle groups do this.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They've had some meet ups before.
> But it's a jolly big country!


True. Takes days to drive across. I'll have to pay attention to the meetups. The only thing that comes to mind is mentions of various reptile shows, but I'm not really into those. I like the idea of visiting zoos and preserves more than tables with animals packaged like vegetables.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe we could do regional meet and greets?
> My two motorcycle groups do this.


That's a really fun idea!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> True. Takes days to drive across. I'll have to pay attention to the meetups. The only thing that comes to mind is mentions of various reptile shows, but I'm not really into those. I like the idea of visiting zoos and preserves more than tables with animals packaged like vegetables.


I concur. 
Wouldn't like those reptile shows, I don't suppose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There are many, many members within an hours drive of me and of the 3 or 4 that I've met...They are all very nice folks. But none of us have ever decided to meet up just for lunch,etc.
Not just anyone is an instant friend. I mean not the kind that you might enjoy driving a few thousand miles just to see and spend some time with. Some of us seem to have a friendly chemistry with each other.
Some of these friendships will be lasting ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are many, many members within an hours drive of me and of the 3 or 4 that I've met...They are all very nice folks. But none of us have ever decided to meet up just for lunch,etc.
> Not just anyone is an instant friend. I mean not the kind that you might enjoy driving a few thousand miles just to see and spend some time with because there is a friendly chemistry that some us all already have with each other.


But there are some people I just know would be worth the trip.
Proved it once and hopefully will prove it again!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But there are some people I just know would be worth the trip.
> Proved it once and hopefully will prove it again!


I'm sure that you and I would be lasting friends even if we never meet.
But somehow, I think that we will.
And you're about the farthest away.


----------



## Prairie Mom

You two are making me all warm and fuzzy about the tortoise forum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure that you and I would be lasting friends even if we never meet.
> But somehow, I think that we will.
> And you're about the farthest away.


I think you're right.
And America's moving ever further away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> You two are making me all warm and fuzzy about the tortoise forum


Good, there's some really splendid warm and fuzzy people here, Chrissy. 
And I'm pretty sure you're one of 'em.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, there's some really splendid warm and fuzzy people here, Chrissy.
> And I'm pretty sure you're one of 'em.


<discreetly lifts her pant leg...whew!...not fuzzy>


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, there's some really splendid warm and fuzzy people here, Chrissy.
> And I'm pretty sure you're one of 'em.


You're too kind. And I do agree. Some very likeable people 'round here


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> America's moving ever further away.


 ^--------Not sure what you mean?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They've had some meet ups before.
> But it's a jolly big country!



Ya, except those that've met me didn't know it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are many, many members within an hours drive of me and of the 3 or 4 that I've met...They are all very nice folks. But none of us have ever decided to meet up just for lunch,etc.
> Not just anyone is an instant friend. I mean not the kind that you might enjoy driving a few thousand miles just to see and spend some time with. Some of us seem to have a friendly chemistry with each other.
> Some of these friendships will be lasting ones.


So under what circumstances did you meet up with these folks?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> ^--------Not sure what you mean?


Continental drift. 
As the Mid-Atlantic Ridge widens,the Americas drift imperceptibly further away from Eurasia/Africa every year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Ya, except those that've met me didn't know it.


Good evening, Cameron.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> So under what circumstances did you meet up with these folks?


Selling/trading animals.
Fast transactions only.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe we could do regional meet and greets?
> My two motorcycle groups do this.



And I think most of the more recently planned meetups fizzled out. The ones that occurred were a long time ago.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Continental drift.
> As the Mid-Atlantic Ridge widens,the Americas drift imperceptibly further away from Eurasia/Africa every year.


I thought you meant us closing up the borders. And a ban on anyone wearing a funny hat.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Ya, except those that've met me didn't know it.


Oh this sounds fun and mysterious!!!! Please share.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you meant us closing up the borders. And a ban on anyone wearing a funny hat.


I often wear a fes and I live in Morocco.
I may have a problem. 
And my days of climbing walls are over.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Continental drift.
> As the Mid-Atlantic Ridge widens,the Americas drift imperceptibly further away from Eurasia/Africa every year.


Fun fact But don't worry too much the globe is only so big.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is a super girly photo and completely unstaged.
Suki and one of her toys.
It looks set up. But it isnt. She just understands CUTE.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> And I think most of the more recently planned meetups fizzled out. The ones that occurred were a long time ago.


Oh really? That's too bad.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you meant us closing up the borders. And a ban on anyone wearing a funny hat.


Ha ha!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Um.....Please google what American slang is for "Jimmy hat" and you'll find your post has taken a whole new meaning!


 and


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a super girly photo and completely unstaged.
> Suki and one of her toys.
> It looks set up. But it isnt. She just understands CUTE.


ha ha!
They do know it.
Tidgy poses and looks at me as if to say, "Look how cute i am".
So does wifey, of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> Fun fact But don't worry too much the globe is only so big.


Eventually the north American continent will collide with Asia and we'll be closer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a super girly photo and completely unstaged.
> Suki and one of her toys.
> It looks set up. But it isnt. She just understands CUTE.


Oh man!!! So cute! I also love: "she just understands CUTE" -hilarious


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> and


bwa ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, and i've got to find wifey and send her out for beer.
> I used to love camping.


Me too - in fact I can still be found loitering within tent sometimes.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh this sounds fun and mysterious!!!! Please share.



At shows; I don't think there are any shows here anymore so idk how I can creep on people without being creepy anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I should be off Need to do some work around the house and shopping. I'll be taking the kids camping in a few days.


Have a great time I'm sure you will - your gang looks full of fun!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Cameron.



For once the first time in forever, it feels like evening and not bed time


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Me too - in fact I can still be found loitering within tent sometimes.


You seem pretty adventurous to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eventually the north American continent will collide with Asia and we'll be closer.


That's true, could go by road then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> You seem pretty adventurous to me


She's a camper, too.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this is a car that was ready ....
> View attachment 182119
> View attachment 182120
> View attachment 182121
> 
> 
> 
> the chaps effort was outstanding, but i had to tell him he isn't getting the job.... can anyone guess why?


He knows he has to take the rubbish out and not put it in does he?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> At shows; I don't think there are any shows here anymore so idk how I can creep on people without being creepy anymore.


ha ha! "Creep without being creepy"!!!  So how did you even know it was people from the forum and what were they like?


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh really? That's too bad.



You know, I take that back; I think there's been meetups for the TTPG Conference.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's a camper, too.


I remember some of her travel posts seemed really fun


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love the IDEA of camping and I've camped a lot in South and North Carolina as well as Tennessee.
> But here in Florida, the insects are just insane.
> The best compromise is to rent a cabin.


That's called glamping in the uk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> At shows; I don't think there are any shows here anymore so idk how I can creep on people without being creepy anymore.


Just turn up on their doorsteps, unannounced , with a selection of reptiles.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> That's called glamping in the uk.


They use the phrase "glamping" here too.

This would be my idea of glamping...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The shows I've gone to are all lizard and snake heavy.
I still go though.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just turn up on their doorsteps, unannounced , with a selection of reptiles.


ba ha ha ha! I like this idea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's a camper, too.


Camper than whom ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My wife doesn't think that camping should be like being outdoors.
She never really spent any time in the woods growing up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You know, I take that back; I think there's been meetups for the TTPG Conference.


Yep, I think some met up last summer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

As I recall, Lyn broke up with a boyfriend while camping.
I understand the scenario.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> At shows; I don't think there are any shows here anymore so idk how I can creep on people without being creepy anymore.


I vote you silently wear the unicorn mask places ie rabbit in "Donny Darko" style


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Dinner is ready. 
Speak to you all later.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I vote you silently wear the unicorn mask places ie rabbit in "Donny Darko" style



The unicorn is only the part of my repertoire.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> As I recall, Lyn broke up with a boyfriend while camping.
> I understand the scenario.


I want to hear this story @Lyn W ! I'm opposite. My break ups always seem to WANT to go camping with me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camper than whom ?


I've done camp craft in school too - and that doesn't mean making things while swishing feather boas around saying "darling have you tried the sequins?"


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> The unicorn is only the part of my repertoire.


I suddenly feel the need to back away slowly...


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dinner is ready.
> Speak to you all later.


Enjoy your meal Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dinner is ready.
> Speak to you all later.


Enjoy! 
that was fun.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I was going to take the kids to Capitol Reef National park, but it looks we're going to be rained out. Heavy rains in slot canyons=not good. http://www.capitolreef.org/PDF/CottonwoodWash72.pdf 

So, we're probably going to go to Dinosaur National Monument instead. https://www.nps.gov/dino/index.htm The campgrounds seem pretty nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've done camp craft in school too - and that doesn't mean making things while swishing feather boas around saying "darling have you tried the sequins?"


I now have a mental image....................
Good evening, Lyn, good day ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

AND there is an episode of Bill Nye the Science guy that was filmed there!!!!  I'm totally renting the episode from the library for the kids to watch on the drive there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I was going to take the kids to Capitol Reef National park, but it looks we're going to be rained out. Heavy rains in slot canyons=not good. http://www.capitolreef.org/PDF/CottonwoodWash72.pdf
> 
> So, we're probably going to go to Dinosaur National Monument instead. https://www.nps.gov/dino/index.htm The campgrounds seem pretty nice.


I want to come !!!
Dinosaur National Monument! 
Yes, please!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want to come !!!
> Dinosaur National Monument!
> Yes, please!


Come on down!!! Will I have to buy you a funny hat too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Come on down!!! Will I have to buy you a funny hat too?


Any hat.
I can make a sensible hat look funny.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I now have a mental image....................
> Good evening, Lyn, good day ?


Hi - very busy but pleasant thanks. I've been ironing this evening and had so much to do I was wishing I'd turned it into a sponsored event - could have raised loads for a charity of my choice.
Also went shopping and had lunch with a friend. So a very nice day (apart from the ironing).


----------



## Prairie Mom

Ya know...I think I can manage. I live in Wyoming. Big funny hats are pretty easy to come by.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Hi - very busy but pleasant thanks. I've been ironing this evening and had so much to do I was wishing I'd turned it into a sponsored event - could have raised loads for a charity of my choice.
> Also went shopping and had lunch with a friend. So a very nice day (apart from the ironing).


I generally try to avoid ironing. Today, I'm trying to avoid cooking and the rest of the yard work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi - very busy but pleasant thanks. I've been ironing this evening and had so much to do I was wishing I'd turned it into a sponsored event - could have raised loads for a charity of my choice.
> Also went shopping and had lunch with a friend. So a very nice day (apart from the ironing).


I'm sure the neighbours are sneaking their ironing in with yours. 
You seem to spend an inordinate amount of time ironing. 
Glad the rest of the day was good, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Ya know...I think I can manage. I live in Wyoming. Big funny hats are pretty easy to come by.


Oh, yeah, I've seen some of those. 
Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure the neighbours are sneaking their ironing in with yours.
> You seem to spend an inordinate amount of time ironing.
> Glad the rest of the day was good, though.


Trouble is I often only iron what I know I'm going to need - so every now and then I have mountain to get through.
I still have a lot to do before I can see the back of my pantry/ironing room!
There's clothes in there not seen the light of day for years!
They'll be back in fashion one day though!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I generally try to avoid ironing. Today, I'm trying to avoid cooking and the rest of the yard work.


I'm very good at avoiding domestic chores too - but they all catch up with me eventually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Trouble is I often only iron what I know I'm going to need - so every now and then I have mountain to get through.
> I still have a lot to do before I can see the back of my pantry/ironing room!
> There's clothes in there not seen the light of day for years!
> They'll be back in fashion one day though!


Probably are here already. 
I rather like ironing.
But only an item or two at a time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'm very good at avoiding domestic chores too - but they all catch up with me eventually.


Me too. In fact, I should be feeding children right now. They tend to be grumpy when I don't do it 

My daughter just went outside to pick a nectarine off Grandma's tree. I'm a naughty Mom!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Trouble is I often only iron what I know I'm going to need - so every now and then I have mountain to get through.
> I still have a lot to do before I can see the back of my pantry/ironing room!
> There's clothes in there not seen the light of day for years!
> They'll be back in fashion one day though!


The 80's came back breifly.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Me too. In fact, I should be feeding children right now. They tend to be grumpy when I don't do it
> 
> My daughter just went outside to pick a nectarie off Grandma's tree. I'm a naughty Mom!


Kids are very resourceful - just teach them how to use the can opener and microwave!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Me too. In fact, I should be feeding children right now. They tend to be grumpy when I don't do it
> 
> My daughter just went outside to pick a nectarie off Grandma's tree. I'm a naughty Mom!


wifey feeds me, usually.
She's in the kitchen again, now.
but sometimes I don't eat until I start feeling faint after a few days.


----------



## Prairie Mom

It was almost time to start wearing our Sunglasses AT NIGHT all over again!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Kids are very resourceful - just teach them how to use the can opener and microwave!


I like this plan


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> It was almost time to start wearing our Sunglasses AT NIGHT all over again!


They do that here.
Think they're so cool until they walk into something.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey feeds me, usually.
> She's in the kitchen again, now.
> but sometimes I don't eat until I start feeling faint after a few days.


I seriously hope that's NOT true!!!! You and John both look like a few meals have been missed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Kids are very resourceful - just teach them how to use the can opener and microwave!


Not here.
They'd break them or sell them.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do that here.
> Think they're so cool until they walk into something.


Ha ha ha! No way! Apparently it's 1985 in Fes!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not here.
> They'd break them or sell them.


Selling them is pretty resourceful - they could go to MacDonald's then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I seriously hope that's NOT true!!!! You and John both look like a few meals have been missed


Yeah, it is.
I will work at my projects and forget to eat for days. 
And I think I kept John away from his nosh on hols, too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, it is.
> I will work at my projects and forget to eat for days.
> And I think I kept John away from his nosh on hols, too.


Dang  I've found when I'm stressed I can be that way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Dinner is done.
A fist full of pills and some Lasagna.
The pills were very good.

The house to the east of me has new owners. They just moved in.
Looks like a young couple with a child and small dog.

I'll be going to bed soon.
Good night


----------



## Prairie Mom

I worried there was some truth to your fainting statement! When I'm happy and relaxed I prefer to eat like a hobbit.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dinner is done.
> A fist full of pills and some Lasagna.
> The pills were very good.
> 
> The house to the east of me has new owners. They just moved in.
> Looks like a young couple with a child and small dog.
> 
> I'll be going to bed soon.
> Good night


Hope they are good neighbours Ed, and have a good nights sleep before work!
Nos Da.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be going to bed once I'm done peeking through the window blinds.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dinner is done.
> A fist full of pills and some Lasagna.
> The pills were very good.
> 
> The house to the east of me has new owners. They just moved in.
> Looks like a young couple with a child and small dog.
> 
> I'll be going to bed soon.
> Good night


We're having lasagna tomorrow


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be going to bed once I'm done peeking through the window blinds.


That's not creepy at all!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I need to get moving myself. Have a good evening all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> We're having lasagna tomorrow


Without the pills I'm hoping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Selling them is pretty resourceful - they could go to MacDonald's then!


Except half of them think Hamburgers have ham in them and are thus forbidden.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Except half of them think Hamburgers have ham in them and are thus forbidden.


I wouldn't trust that it's all beef, myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dinner is done.
> A fist full of pills and some Lasagna.
> The pills were very good.
> 
> The house to the east of me has new owners. They just moved in.
> Looks like a young couple with a child and small dog.
> 
> I'll be going to bed soon.
> Good night


Night, Ed.
Wander over to the new neighbours and say Tidgy's Dad says, "Nos da".
Guarantee that will break the ice.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Without the pills I'm hoping


actually two of my munchins take a medicine cabinet load every day. So our meal will be very similar


----------



## Prairie Mom

OOOh didn't realize there's new photos in the "What do you look like thread. " Taking a peek and then I'm off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I worried there was some truth to your fainting statement! When I'm happy and relaxed I prefer to eat like a hobbit.


I just forget.
Drink lots of coffee and ignore or just nibble at wifey's food offerings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I need to get moving myself. Have a good evening all!


Night, Chrissy!
Sleep well.
Thanks for a fun evening.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm planning on going over and welcoming them to the neighborhood as soon as they've settled in.
It's late.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Chrissy!
> Sleep well.
> Thanks for a fun evening.


You too! Have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't trust that it's all beef, myself.


They discovered French lasagnes sold to England had horse in them recently. 
I shudder to think what's in some of them here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They discovered French lasagnes sold to England had horse in them recently.
> I shudder to think what's in some of them here.


The French do have a history of eating horses.
It could be worse. I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm planning on going over and welcoming them to the neighborhood as soon as they've settled in.
> It's late.


Still think my plan was good.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The French do have a history of eating horses.
> It could be worse. I suppose.


I'm quite happy eating horse if they tell me it's horse.
I eat donkey sausages in Spain and camel here.
it's when you don't know what's in it or they lie to you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a mental and cultural thing.
I would not knowingly eat a cat or dog.
Most Americans would not. But virtually any other animal that is made of meat is on the menu.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a mental and cultural thing.
> I would not knowingly eat a cat or dog.
> Most Americans would not. But virtually any other animal that is made of meat is on the menu.


I've never knowingly eaten cat.
But i ate dog twice, once knowingly.
not particularly flavoursome and a little fatty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A buddy of mine from work is from the Philippines.
He used to tell us how to cook dogs and how great they tasted.
He said that it's better than chicken because you get 4 "drumsticks".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A buddy of mine from work is from the Philippines.
> He used to tell us how to cook dogs and how great they tasted.
> He said that it's better than chicken because you get 4 "drumsticks".


He ought to try spider then.
Flavour's good but I hate the way they burst in the mouth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, yeah. Insects are also big over there he says.
I've never eaten one that I'm aware of...So likely just a few that I wasn't aware of.
Such as in a hot dog


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yeah. Insects are also big over there he says.
> I've never eaten one that I'm aware of...So likely just a few that I wasn't aware of.
> Such as in a hot dog


I do like fried locusts. 
They're crunchy and yummy like potato chips.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do like fried locusts.
> They're crunchy and yummy like potato chips.


Lots of missing potential for protein.
I'm not 100% against the practice. It's just not in our culture.
We have so much food, a lot of it goes uneaten.
There was a fad with chocolate covered ants years ago. But it was 99% chocolate and an ant.
Not very adventurous.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly just took Suki outside. Time to make my move and turn the AC thermostat down to 70 and go to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lots of missing potential for protein.
> I'm not 100% against the practice. It's just not in our culture.
> We have so much food, a lot of it goes uneaten.
> There was a fad with chocolate covered ants years ago. But it was 99% chocolate and an ant.


Had that , too.
In England, it was a luxury item. 
And had a lot more crunchy ants in it.
And then there are honey ants where you bite off the whole abdomen which is like a ball of, er..well honey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had that , too.
> In England, it was a luxury item.
> And had a lot more crunchy ants in it.
> And then there are honey ants where you bite off the whole abdomen which is like a ball of, er..well honey.


I've seen pictures of them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly just took Suki outside. Time to make my move and turn the AC thermostat down to 70 and go to bed.


Fun night in here.
Like the old days.
Hope you have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You too


----------



## Lyn W

Ugh! Don't like the sound of any of that on a menu!

I'm off to bed now - hadn't realised how late it is.
So night night both - see you soon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Ugh! Don't like the sound of any of that on a menu!
> 
> I'm off to bed now - hadn't realised how late it is.
> So night night both - see you soon!


Don't dream about insects


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't dream about insects


I'll try not too.
I was invited to a party where they were going to eat dogs once
It was a BarkBQ
Nos Da !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ugh! Don't like the sound of any of that on a menu!
> 
> I'm off to bed now - hadn't realised how late it is.
> So night night both - see you soon!


Night, Lyn, don't have nightmares about ironing locusts for breakfast.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello all 
Just wanted to say hi! 
Ill be back a little after work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't dream about insects


Ha! 
Snappish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello all
> Just wanted to say hi!
> Ill be back a little after work


Evening, Linhdan! 
Speak later if i haven't dozed off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello all
> Just wanted to say hi!
> Ill be back a little after work


i've gotta kip. 
These different shifts and time zones! 
Take care and speak later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all.
Off to see if the geckos are in the bedroom.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My favourite photo.........
> View attachment 181685
> 
> ........ever.


You look like an escapee from Monty Python's Flying Circus!!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i've gotta kip.
> These different shifts and time zones!
> Take care and speak later.


Goodnight !


----------



## JoesMum

Blimey! The CDR took off last night! I was over 200 posts behind this morning!

Good morning all. Miserable day outside... wet and cold... the joys of a British summer! 

I need to dig my jeans out and then go and switch Joe's kennel heat lamp on.

Coffee first


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning one and all!
Weather dull and grey here too Linda!
Hopefully drier than yesterday we had heavy rain all day and most of the night.
Still at least I won't have to pay a visit to the school garden to water it this week..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A rainy Tuesday.
Member @Abramsmytankturtle is here visiting not far away and we ordered nice weather......
I hope he and his family take lots of photos.


----------



## Lyn W

Must dash - things to do people to see etc.
So see you all later - have a good day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You look like an escapee from Monty Python's Flying Circus!!!!


Ta!
I'll take that as a compliment.
Glad you got to see some of the photos, Mooz.
Don't miss the Bioparc ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Blimey! The CDR took off last night! I was over 200 posts behind this morning!
> 
> Good morning all. Miserable day outside... wet and cold... the joys of a British summer!
> 
> I need to dig my jeans out and then go and switch Joe's kennel heat lamp on.
> 
> Coffee first


Morning, Linda !
Yep, a busy night, just like the old days. 
Beautiful, if rather hot day today, Tidgy will be getting lots of showers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Roommates!
It's Tuesday and I have to go out to get some prickly pear for Tidgy.
At least a potato is not needed today.
Thanks, John.


----------



## cmacusa3

ZEROPILOT said:


> A rainy Tuesday.
> Member @Abramsmytankturtle is here visiting not far away and we ordered nice weather......
> I hope he and his family take lots of photos.



It's been awesome so far! Yesterday we went on the Airboat rides and got to see some Gators. Then went to Biscayne bay and got to see a ton of Iguanas. Today off to Key Largo for some Snorkeling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning one and all!
> Weather dull and grey here too Linda!
> Hopefully drier than yesterday we had heavy rain all day and most of the night.
> Still at least I won't have to pay a visit to the school garden to water it this week..


You could go and nick their dandies. 
Afternnon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A rainy Tuesday.
> Member @Abramsmytankturtle is here visiting not far away and we ordered nice weather......
> I hope he and his family take lots of photos.


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> It's been awesome so far! Yesterday we went on the Airboat rides and got to see some Gators. Then went to Biscayne bay and got to see a ton of Iguanas. Today off to Key Largo for some Snorkeling.


Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Sit on an armadillo and have a coffee. (or something stronger)
Watch out for flying jelyyfish.
Would love to see some of your photos when you have time. 
Got to see lots of torts, turtles and iguanas with @johnandjade last week. 
here's a sample.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> It's been awesome so far! Yesterday we went on the Airboat rides and got to see some Gators. Then went to Biscayne bay and got to see a ton of Iguanas. Today off to Key Largo for some Snorkeling.


Jealous ! Ive been wanting to go snorkeling for the longest in florida ! 
Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## cmacusa3

Thank you sir and Great video! I will post some pictures once we download them from the go pro. Here is one I took with my phone, when a Gator swam right up to the boat.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Morning all ! 
Today's suppose to be hot and partly cloudy in MD. Will be tidying up the house today and looking some more into loans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Thank you sir and Great video! I will post some pictures once we download them from the go pro. Here is one I took with my phone, when a Gator swam right up to the boat.
> 
> View attachment 182211


Handsome fellow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Morning all !
> Today's suppose to be hot and partly cloudy in MD. Will be tidying up the house today and looking some more into loans.


Doesn't sound much like fun to me.
Needs must!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Thank you sir and Great video! I will post some pictures once we download them from the go pro. Here is one I took with my phone, when a Gator swam right up to the boat.
> 
> View attachment 182211





Malayan false gharial.
This fellow was huge, 3.5 metres or so.
The soft shelled turtle is not lunch.


----------



## JoesMum

Windscreen repaired. Service and MOT test tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Windscreen repaired. Service and MOT test tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


Indeed.
I'll keep my toes crossed as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.


"
'Morning.
I feel pretty good today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> "
> 'Morning.
> I feel pretty good today.


Morning, Ed.
Glad to hear it.
Me too.
Nice squabble going on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> Glad to hear it.
> Me too.
> Nice squabble going on.


There's always a squabble going on.
Like I said before. It's like family here. Complete with creepy uncle and the cousin that knows it all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's always a squabble going on.
> Like I said before. It's like family here. Complete with creepy uncle and the cousin that knows it all.


Am I the creepy uncle ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Am I the creepy uncle ?


I didn't say it.............

No. Clearly not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't say it.............
> 
> No. Clearly not.


Oh,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh,


You WANT to be the CREEPY UNCLE?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You WANT to be the CREEPY UNCLE?


Er, yeah.
Is that a bad thing ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You don't come off as creepy to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You don't come off as creepy to me.


I shall have to practice. 
Lurk.....lurk.........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. But I'm good.
> After the surgery, my heart was doing some strange things that concerned me. But it is a little better now and I'm assuming that all will be just fine.
> I return to work tomorrow, too.




to the desk I hope? glad to hear your so well


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I have a goal to hit every National Park in the lower 48 states. I have a map with pushpins and everything I'm feeling inspired by John and Adam meeting up and may decide to pop in on forum members in some of the further away places. Half the forum seems to live in Texas, Arizona, and California




great news


----------



## Lyn W

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> It's been awesome so far! Yesterday we went on the Airboat rides and got to see some Gators. Then went to Biscayne bay and got to see a ton of Iguanas. Today off to Key Largo for some Snorkeling.


Sounds like you're having fun. Are you planning on visiting one of the Native American Indian camps.
I think you have to make a reservation


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could go and nick their dandies.
> Afternnon, Lyn.


Lola has done well out of the school dandies from our conservation area.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I seriously hope that's NOT true!!!! You and John both look like a few meals have been missed




we nearly ate speckled jim! he joined us for our adventures


----------



## Lyn W

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Thank you sir and Great video! I will post some pictures once we download them from the go pro. Here is one I took with my phone, when a Gator swam right up to the boat.
> 
> View attachment 182211


They're impressive aren't they?
Are they still attracting them with marshmallows?
Those gators are just big softies!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, it is.
> I will work at my projects and forget to eat for days.
> And I think I kept John away from his nosh on hols, too.




not true! i was sufficiently fed . we ate at a different restaurant every night and were always the last people there at the end of the night as having such a good time  

i was very well looked after by adam and wifey


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I worried there was some truth to your fainting statement! When I'm happy and relaxed I prefer to eat like a hobbit.




bare footed??


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Morning all !
> Today's suppose to be hot and partly cloudy in MD. Will be tidying up the house today and looking some more into loans.


You should try Tonto - he works with the Loan Arrangers!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Windscreen repaired. Service and MOT test tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


I always give my car a good clean before the MOT - I find it makes all the difference to it being roadworthy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.
> Glad to hear it.
> Me too.
> Nice squabble going on.


Really? Where? What have I missed?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They discovered French lasagnes sold to England had horse in them recently.
> I shudder to think what's in some of them here.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Really? Where? What have I missed?


Try the flipping thread. There have been better handbaggings on here.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Try the flipping thread. There have been better handbaggings on here.


Oh dear! I read some of that this morning, it was quite civilised then. Sounds like things have deteriorated. Thanks


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yeah. Insects are also big over there he says.
> I've never eaten one that I'm aware of...So likely just a few that I wasn't aware of.
> Such as in a hot dog




good memory sir!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Roommates!
> It's Tuesday and I have to go out to get some prickly pear for Tidgy.
> At least a potato is not needed today.
> Thanks, John.




saved a trip to your international allotment


----------



## johnandjade

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Thank you sir and Great video! I will post some pictures once we download them from the go pro. Here is one I took with my phone, when a Gator swam right up to the boat.
> 
> View attachment 182211




keep em' coming


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has been baking for JoesDad's birthday 


He's rather chuffed


----------



## johnandjade

great fun catching up . good to hear everyone is happy 

i had another fun day, yet again 2 new inexperienced new starts... and one of the staff who works in wash bay walked out. had to put new lads in to fill in, meaning i had to deal with every valet! 30 or so cars myself!! 

naturally the tartan spartan coped brilliantly, had sales from one dealership ask me to pop in when i had finished:/ :/ 

and.....



the first they have ever done this for us!!! I must be as good as I think i am  it's also a bonus as on of the team is the nephew off the chap how owns the full place! I'll have an A+ on my report card


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been baking for JoesDad's birthday
> View attachment 182234
> 
> He's rather chuffed




brilliant job joes sister!! I suspect a few missing candles though 


happy birthday joes dad!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been baking for JoesDad's birthday
> View attachment 182234
> 
> He's rather chuffed


That's beautiful! I bet it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> great fun catching up . good to hear everyone is happy
> 
> i had another fun day, yet again 2 new inexperienced new starts... and one of the staff who works in wash bay walked out. had to put new lads in to fill in, meaning i had to deal with every valet! 30 or so cars myself!!
> 
> naturally the tartan spartan coped brilliantly, had sales from one dealership ask me to pop in when i had finished:/ :/
> 
> and.....
> View attachment 182233
> 
> 
> the first they have ever done this for us!!! I must be as good as I think i am  it's also a bonus as on of the team is the nephew off the chap how owns the full place! I'll have an A+ on my report card


That's great - lovely to be appreciated!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we nearly ate speckled jim! he joined us for our adventures
> View attachment 182231


He joined us several times on our travels.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 182232


There were a lot of these on youtube after the horsemeat in burgers found in Tesco scandal


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bare footed??


warm and fuzzy footed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Really? Where? What have I missed?


Thread closed now.
Did you find it ?
Ah, yes you did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Try the flipping thread. There have been better handbaggings on here.


I should know better and stay in here.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's great - lovely to be appreciated!




it really is


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He joined us several times on our travels.



watching out for the merkats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> saved a trip to your international allotment


Until tomorrow by the sound of it.
Another potato needed she reckons, but just one.


----------



## johnandjade

I got a video as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been baking for JoesDad's birthday
> View attachment 182234
> 
> He's rather chuffed


I expect he is! 
It's a work of art.
And I love raspberries.
Will he actually be allowed to eat any ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great fun catching up . good to hear everyone is happy
> 
> i had another fun day, yet again 2 new inexperienced new starts... and one of the staff who works in wash bay walked out. had to put new lads in to fill in, meaning i had to deal with every valet! 30 or so cars myself!!
> 
> naturally the tartan spartan coped brilliantly, had sales from one dealership ask me to pop in when i had finished:/ :/
> 
> and.....
> View attachment 182233
> 
> 
> the first they have ever done this for us!!! I must be as good as I think i am  it's also a bonus as on of the team is the nephew off the chap how owns the full place! I'll have an A+ on my report card


Well-earned, too.
How splendid of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great fun catching up . good to hear everyone is happy
> 
> i had another fun day, yet again 2 new inexperienced new starts... and one of the staff who works in wash bay walked out. had to put new lads in to fill in, meaning i had to deal with every valet! 30 or so cars myself!!
> 
> naturally the tartan spartan coped brilliantly, had sales from one dealership ask me to pop in when i had finished:/ :/
> 
> and.....
> View attachment 182233
> 
> 
> the first they have ever done this for us!!! I must be as good as I think i am  it's also a bonus as on of the team is the nephew off the chap how owns the full place! I'll have an A+ on my report card


I once worked in a telesales place where every day, the person with the most potential sales got a bottle of wine.
At the end of ten days I'd drunk 10 bottles of wine and they ditched the rest of the sales staff in the phone room.
I protested about the wine so they gave me a case a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like you're having fun. Are you planning on visiting one of the Native American Indian camps.
> I think you have to make a reservation


Teepee or not teepee, that is the question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I got a video as well


Brilliant! 
It's the prequel!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I once worked in a telesales place where every day, the person with the most potential sales got a bottle of wine.
> At the end of ten days I'd drunk 10 bottles of wine and they ditched the rest of the sales staff in the phone room.
> I protested about the wine so they gave me a case a week.




24 cans of beer in a case....

24hrs in a day.... 

. 



that is a good motivator though


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> we nearly ate speckled jim! he joined us for our adventures
> View attachment 182231


Speckled Jim!!! Ha ha ha! I wonder if he'd be happy in the cold dark room?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's been about the forum a little, but not in The Cold Dark Room for a week or more.
> I haven't heard from her directly since I got back from Spain.
> @Gillian Moore
> Everything ok with you and Oli?
> Other than the heat ?


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tdgy. 
We are fine but.......goodness what a *heat wave*! It seemed to have bothered even Oli.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> bare footed??


wondering if I should take a photo of my barefoot as I eat some lunch.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been baking for JoesDad's birthday
> View attachment 182234
> 
> He's rather chuffed


Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> wondering if I should take a photo of my barefoot as I eat some lunch.


Hi there! Nice to see you around, and hope you are well.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> great fun catching up . good to hear everyone is happy
> 
> i had another fun day, yet again 2 new inexperienced new starts... and one of the staff who works in wash bay walked out. had to put new lads in to fill in, meaning i had to deal with every valet! 30 or so cars myself!!
> 
> naturally the tartan spartan coped brilliantly, had sales from one dealership ask me to pop in when i had finished:/ :/
> 
> and.....
> View attachment 182233
> 
> 
> the first they have ever done this for us!!! I must be as good as I think i am  it's also a bonus as on of the team is the nephew off the chap how owns the full place! I'll have an A+ on my report card


I can't help but notice The Simpsons on the TV


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Nice to see you around, and hope you are well.


GILLIAN GILLIAN GILLIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Nice to see you around, and hope you are well.


If you're ears have been burning, it's because I was asking if people had heard from you the other day. I've been a bit worried about you!


----------



## Prairie Mom

How are you? How is your health?


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> If you're ears have been burning, it's because I was asking if people had heard from you the other day. I've been a bit worried about you!


Oh, so sorry to have kept you worried.  Believe me, I did not mean it.
Love,
Gillian and Oli


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> GILLIAN GILLIAN GILLIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YES YES YES!

But what about:

OLI OLI OLI!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, so sorry to have kept you worried.  Believe me, I did not mean it.
> Love,
> Gillian and Oli


You are so considerate and always thinking about others. Hoping you'll send me a note to tell me how you've been. I'm heading off tomorrow and will be gone camping for a few days.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> YES YES YES!
> 
> But what about:
> 
> OLI OLI OLI!


OLI OLI OLI!! Here's some naughty watermelon for your hot days


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 24 cans of beer in a case....
> 
> 24hrs in a day....
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> that is a good motivator though


I don't think they want you to drink it all in a day! 
Unless they give you another tomorrow...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Speckled Jim!!! Ha ha ha! I wonder if he'd be happy in the cold dark room?


With all the flying jellyfish ?
Doubt it. 
But he'd be most welcome. 
maybe he could find the ceiling for us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tdgy.
> We are fine but.......goodness what a *heat wave*! It seemed to have bothered even Oli.


Good evening.
Nice to hear from you. 
Tidgy is also feeling the heat. 
You two missed all our adventures in Spain.
And the photos.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> OLI OLI OLI!! Here's some naughty watermelon for your hot days


Looks yummy! Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> YES YES YES!
> 
> But what about:
> 
> OLI OLI OLI!


OLI! OLI! OLI!
Says Tidgy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With all the flying jellyfish ?
> Doubt it.
> But he'd be most welcome.
> maybe he could find the ceiling for us.


How could I forget the flying jellyfish!!!???


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright. I've been catching up on the latest forum gossip I started clicking the like button on posts in the thread mentioned earlier and decided to just stay away.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Got hardly any rest last night. My son has decided to give up sleeping this summer while we are housesitting for my parents. I'm going to be grabbing the kids and heading over to my sister's house. I'll have other adult hands-on-deck and my sister and I will go see the new Star Trek movie.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Buckle up and Prosper children!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright. I've been catching up on the latest forum gossip I started clicking the like button on posts in the thread mentioned earlier and decided to just stay away.


I did notice.
I think you are quite right, best to stay out of it.
It all went a bit far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Got hardly any rest last night. My son has decided to give up sleeping this summer while we are housesitting for my parents. I'm going to be grabbing the kids and heading over to my sister's house. I'll have other adult hands-on-deck and my sister and I will go see the new Star Trek movie.


Have a fun time.
tell us if the new trek movie's any good.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Buckle up and Prosper children!




may the force be with you


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends. only one actual staff member tomorrow and 5 new guys due in! funny bit is the manager for there is back tomorrow and getting shipped elsewhere!?! hmmm.... 

game on!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends. only one actual staff member tomorrow and 5 new guys due in! funny bit is the manager for there is back tomorrow and getting shipped elsewhere!?! hmmm....
> 
> game on!!


Another case of beer required, I feel. 
You don't half get through the staff at your place.
Do the meerkats make off with them ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Really? Where? What have I missed?


Someone got two tortoises for free and then posted them for sale.
Sorry. A little late, it seems.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another case of beer required, I feel.
> You don't half get through the staff at your place.
> Do the meerkats make off with them ?




I'm considering changing my job title again ! it'll be 10 since Friday!?!

it's karma telling me to be careful what I wish for I think, but im winning so far . hopefully i'll have the 'stovies' to ask for that wage rise finally


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone got two tortoises for free and then posted them for sale.
> Sorry. A little late, it seems.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Work went well today.
Everyone was extra kind.
I did very little and secretly, I feel pretty good!
The big boss told me "just take it easy this week".
I didn't argue.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Work went well today.
> Everyone was extra kind.
> I did very little and secretly, I feel pretty good!
> The big boss told me "just take it easy this week".
> I didn't argue.


Good to hear 

Most people can put themselves in the "there but for the grace of <insert deity of choice> go I. 

Hopefully you will be given time to recover properly


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> You are so considerate and always thinking about others. Hoping you'll send me a note to tell me how you've been. I'm heading off tomorrow and will be gone camping for a few days.


Thanks your kind words.

Have a GREAT time!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your kind words.
> 
> Have a GREAT time!


True, Gillian.
It's very true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Work went well today.
> Everyone was extra kind.
> I did very little and secretly, I feel pretty good!
> The big boss told me "just take it easy this week".
> I didn't argue.


yes, just try to look a little faint on occasion and say, "I must sit down a second". 
Works wonders. 
I'm glad you're feeling so much better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Most people can put themselves in the "there but for the grace of <insert deity of choice> go I.
> 
> Hopefully you will be given time to recover properly


Thanks.
I can't articulate exactly how I feel. Strange sensations in my chest, heart area still. But I feel good. Better than usual even.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> wondering if I should take a photo of my barefoot as I eat some lunch.


Would be a better pic of you actually using your barefoot to eat your lunch!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yes, just try to look a little faint on occasion and say, "I must sit down a second".
> Works wonders.
> I'm glad you're feeling so much better.


I did a lot of open mouth breathing and sitting down.
As much as my dignity would allow.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends. only one actual staff member tomorrow and 5 new guys due in! funny bit is the manager for there is back tomorrow and getting shipped elsewhere!?! hmmm....
> 
> game on!!


Night night John have a good day - go get 'em!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone got two tortoises for free and then posted them for sale.
> Sorry. A little late, it seems.


I did read it all, I would be devastated if that happened to me and my torts, but it's a chance you take unless you know the people who adopt them are active and long term members.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Work went well today.
> Everyone was extra kind.
> I did very little and secretly, I feel pretty good!
> The big boss told me "just take it easy this week".
> I didn't argue.


Glad all went well and not too stressful for you Ed.
It would be rude not to follow the boss's instructions!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I can't articulate exactly how I feel. Strange sensations in my chest, heart area still. But I feel good. Better than usual even.


Do you think the surgeon may have lost his watch in there?


----------



## spud's_mum

HEY GUYS!
I can't believe this happened!
On Twitter I have a fan account for Kian and Jc. I am in a large group chat with a load of internet friends that also have fan accounts for them. We added all the boys that went on tour with them. They never really see private messages as they get SOOOO many. Anyway, this morning Kian and Jcs friend Harrison who went on tour with them actually came on and had a conversation with us! We tried our best to contain ourselves and act casual. We figured that if we didn't jump all over him he might stay longer. We had a good chat which was very surprising as most of the time, they get so many messages that they can only say hello but like I said Harrison actually had a conversation!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> HEY GUYS!
> I can't believe this happened!
> On Twitter I have a fan account for Kian and Jc. I am in a large group chat with a load of internet friends that also have fan accounts for them. We added all the boys that went on tour with them. They never really see private messages as they get SOOOO many. Anyway, this morning Kian and Jcs friend Harrison who went on tour with them actually came on and had a conversation with us! We tried our best to contain ourselves and act casual. We figured that if we didn't jump all over him he might stay longer. We had a good chat which was very surprising as most of the time, they get so many messages that they can only say hello but like I said Harrison actually had a conversation!



Nice of them to acknowledge their fans!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Nice of them to acknowledge their fans!


They do everything for their fans, that's what makes them special 
Harrison is probably the least famous of the bunch but maybe if he comes back on we can convince him to bring Kian and Jc on. If Kian and Jc come onto our group chat I don't know what I'd do! I think I would probably cry or faint


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> HEY GUYS!
> I can't believe this happened!
> On Twitter I have a fan account for Kian and Jc. I am in a large group chat with a load of internet friends that also have fan accounts for them. We added all the boys that went on tour with them. They never really see private messages as they get SOOOO many. Anyway, this morning Kian and Jcs friend Harrison who went on tour with them actually came on and had a conversation with us! We tried our best to contain ourselves and act casual. We figured that if we didn't jump all over him he might stay longer. We had a good chat which was very surprising as most of the time, they get so many messages that they can only say hello but like I said Harrison actually had a conversation!


How smashing! 
Hope he comes back again.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> They do everything for their fans, that's what makes them special
> Harrison is probably the least famous of the bunch but maybe if he comes back on we can convince him to bring Kian and Jc on. If Kian and Jc come onto our group chat I don't know what I'd do! I think I would probably cry or faint


Don't do that you'll miss it all!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Don't do that you'll miss it all!


I thought I was going to faint when I was about to meet them. I went soooo dizzy. I told my friends to get them to get a picture on the floor with me if I did haha 

The trouble is, they're in america so if they came on I'd probably miss them  Harrison is in England so I didn't miss him.


----------



## JoesMum

Just had to ask who Kian and Jc were. At 22 it would appear my daughter is too old to know! :/


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Just had to ask who Kian and Jc were. At 22 it would appear my daughter is too old to know! :/


Kian and Jc are the best youtubers in the world 


Jc (my husband) is on the left and Kian is on the right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Kian and Jc are the best youtubers in the world
> View attachment 182280
> 
> Jc (my husband) is on the left and Kian is on the right


Jc (your husband) has a little hole in his shirt. 
Chew mark ?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Kian and Jc are the best youtubers in the world
> View attachment 182280
> 
> Jc (my husband) is on the left and Kian is on the right


Fortunately Google knew more than my daughter. She is only 22, but clearly 3 months in remote Tanzania and another 3 in remote Canada have left her behind the times


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jc (your husband) has a little hole in his shirt.
> Chew mark ?


....and the other has a little hole in his trouser leg,
dog chew mark?


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Fortunately Google knew more than my daughter. She is only 22, but clearly 3 months in remote Tanzania and another 3 in remote Canada have left her behind the times


I met them not too long ago. I had been waiting for that day for SO long. When I met there was so much i wanted to say but I literally couldn't talk. No words were coming out. I hugged Jc and his hugs are the best! When I was in his arms everything around me went silent and I told him that I loved him. They are the nicest people ever and my best friend loves Kian so it worked perfectly. Kian was so weird and funny. We didn't get long with them but I'm so happy that I got the chance to meet them. I really hope that I get to meet them again. This time I'd actually talk and not just freeze.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....and the other has a little hole in his trouser leg,
> dog chew mark?


Spud's mum has chew marks in the t-shirt she was wearing when she met Jc. Courtesy of Squeak.


----------



## spud's_mum

Actually.. Today is Jc appreciation day so...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Actually.. Today is Jc appreciation day so...
> View attachment 182285
> 
> View attachment 182286
> 
> View attachment 182287
> 
> View attachment 182288


Hmmmmm.
I think I should like an Appreciation Day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I think I should like an Appreciation Day.


We appreciate you Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We appreciate you Adam


Oh, my.
(that's the closest emoji to a blush)


----------



## Lyn W

I 'm off for an early(ish)night.
So night night everyone enjoy what's left of Tuesday
See you tomorrow!!
Take care


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I 'm off for an early(ish)night.
> So night night everyone enjoy what's left of Tuesday
> See you tomorrow!!
> Take care


Night! 
I'm off too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I 'm off for an early(ish)night.
> So night night everyone enjoy what's left of Tuesday
> See you tomorrow!!
> Take care


Night night, Lyn.
See you tomorrow. 
take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Night!
> I'm off too


Night night, Spud's Mum.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Time for bed", said Zebedee. 
See you all in the morning.


----------



## Moozillion

The Cold Dark Room is very quiet...wait- do I hear someone snoring????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The Cold Dark Room is very quiet...wait- do I hear someone snoring????


I never snore.
It must be an armadillo.


----------



## Moozillion

I thought you went to bed, Adam! Unless you're computing in your sleep...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> I thought you went to bed, Adam! Unless you're computing in your sleep...


Adam can do anything just like John ! If you don't believe me ask John !


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Adam can do anything just like John ! If you don't believe me ask John !


I believe you!!! 
John is pretty amazing!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Adam can do anything just like John ! If you don't believe me ask John !


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I believe you!!!
> John is pretty amazing!




we all are


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. freshly shaved head, nicely polished boots .... let's have at you Wednesday!!


----------



## Amron

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 181596


What is this animal, can't make it out???


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Car taken for its service. I'm waiting for 9am to book an appointment with my physio/osteopath - I have a pronounced (non-political) lean to the right and my lower back is not good.  Wish I knew how I did it


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> is that a record.................????


No, unfortunately, we moved house back in 2004 just packing up to move again and found 4 boxes still packed from the last move up in the darkest corner of the attic, I obviously keep too much stuff!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

We moved here in 1999 and have some unopened boxes in the roof :redface:


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> What is this animal, can't make it out???




a sleepy gorilla


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Car taken for its service. I'm waiting for 9am to book an appointment with my physio/osteopath - I have a pronounced (non-political) lean to the right and my lower back is not good.  Wish I knew how I did it




hope you're not suffering too much mum


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hope you're not suffering too much mum


It's not good. Quite a lot of pain and discomfort Appointment at 3.15pm. Conveniently it is opposite the garage where the car is being serviced!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's not good. Quite a lot of pain and discomfort Appointment at 3.15pm. Conveniently it is opposite the garage where the car is being serviced!



thats a plus I guess! sorry to hear your in pain


----------



## johnandjade

ordered a new sand bath for the degubah system



it looks cool and frees up floor space more importantly


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ordered a new sand bath for the degubah system
> View attachment 182311
> 
> 
> it looks cool and frees up floor space more importantly


Hopefully it was in stock when you ordered it! It looks like you got the last one!


----------



## Lyn W

Amron said:


> What is this animal, can't make it out???


Nor me -I can make out what looks like a snout but if thats the head the rest looks like it has been flattened by something very heavy!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Car taken for its service. I'm waiting for 9am to book an appointment with my physio/osteopath - I have a pronounced (non-political) lean to the right and my lower back is not good.  Wish I knew how I did it


Good morning Linda Back pain is - well- very painful. Hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's not good. Quite a lot of pain and discomfort Appointment at 3.15pm. Conveniently it is opposite the garage where the car is being serviced!


Both of you need an MOT!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ordered a new sand bath for the degubah system
> View attachment 182311
> 
> 
> it looks cool and frees up floor space more importantly


Morning John, All I can see is glass with goldfish in it! It can't be that - can it?
I don't think your degus will be able to look after the fish.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Linda Back pain is - well- very painful. Hope its nothing serious.


I'm pretty sure it's muscular. I have had surgery on my back in the past for a disc problem, but this is different. 

I do 'go wonky' from time to time, but not usually this badly.


----------



## Lyn W

Just popped in and now I'm popping out again - hair dressers for me and a struggle not to giggle when they shampoo and do the head massage.
I just wish they'd get with it I don't like fuss!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I'm pretty sure it's muscular. I have had surgery on my back in the past for a disc problem, but this is different.
> 
> I do 'go wonky' from time to time, but not usually this badly.


You don't want to be in pain when you go on hols so hope they can sort you out with some decent meds. My mum used to suffer with 'slipped discs'. Our old doctor just used to put his knee in her back and straighten her up. Sounds awful and was very painful for her, but it worked.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully it was in stock when you ordered it! It looks like you got the last one!



I did


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I thought you went to bed, Adam! Unless you're computing in your sleep...


Indeed, Mooz, I must have been sleep-typing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Adam can do anything just like John ! If you don't believe me ask John !


What a nice thing to say,Gramps! 
Thank you.
Wish it were true, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I believe you!!!
> John is pretty amazing!


That part is true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. freshly shaved head, nicely polished boots .... let's have at you Wednesday!!


Afternoon, John. Freshly shaved boots, polished bald patch..............let's have at you Wednesday!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> What is this animal, can't make it out???


wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Car taken for its service. I'm waiting for 9am to book an appointment with my physio/osteopath - I have a pronounced (non-political) lean to the right and my lower back is not good.  Wish I knew how I did it


Another fun day.
Afternoon, Linda, good luck with all that.
My back's not good, we'll have to compare notes. 
Oh, well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> No, unfortunately, we moved house back in 2004 just packing up to move again and found 4 boxes still packed from the last move up in the darkest corner of the attic, I obviously keep too much stuff!!!!


Good morning! 
I've got about 3 boxes unopened from 10 years ago. 
Golly.
maybe i'll open them at Christmas as a surprise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another fun day.
> Afternoon, Linda, good luck with all that.
> My back's not good, we'll have to compare notes.
> Oh, well.


How many of us here have back issues?
I'm an inch shorter than I was in 2002 because of ruptured discs, etc.
I still have pain shooting down the back of my right leg regularly.
Back pain is horrible and I can sure feel for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in and now I'm popping out again - hair dressers for me and a struggle not to giggle when they shampoo and do the head massage.
> I just wish they'd get with it I don't like fuss!


Afternoon, Lyn.
Last time i went to the hairdressers' was about 16 years ago.
very expensive and a rubbish job, but it was okay as the girl was very pretty.


----------



## Amron

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in and now I'm popping out again - hair dressers for me and a struggle not to giggle when they shampoo and do the head massage.
> I just wish they'd get with it I don't like fuss!


That is definitely the best bit, the worse is sitting for so long looking in the mirror !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us here have back issues?
> I'm an inch shorter than I was in 2002 because of ruptured discs, etc.
> I still have pain shooting down the back of my right leg regularly.
> Back pain is horrible and I can sure feel for you.


I have back issues of "Doctor Who Magazine" and "Swedish Blondes". 
Oh, I see.
It's carrying all these tortoises around that does it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us here have back issues?
> I'm an inch shorter than I was in 2002 because of ruptured discs, etc.
> I still have pain shooting down the back of my right leg regularly.
> Back pain is horrible and I can sure feel for you.


Morning, Ed.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.


I started reading this post at 8ish this morning, it is now 2,30pm, I nearly missed appointment at dog groomers I was that engrossed! Busta went from this( first pic) to this(2nd pic) you lot have kept me entertained for a good few hours, now must go and keep emptying the attic and making more trips to the tip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I started reading this post at 8ish this morning, it is now 2,30pm, I nearly missed appointment at dog groomers I was that engrossed! Busta went from this( first pic) to this(2nd pic) you lot have kept me entertained for a good few hours, now must go and keep emptying the attic and making more trips to the tip.


Look at the effect reading The Cold Dark Room for 6 hours has had on Busta.
A great advert. 
Glad you enjoyed it so much.
And keep Busta away from the tip or you'll be back to square one.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Nor me -I can make out what looks like a snout but if thats the head the rest looks like it has been flattened by something very heavy!!


Hes upside down! Hes sleeping on his back. It a little hard to tell with the glare of the glass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hes upside down! Hes sleeping on his back. It a little hard to tell with the glare of the glass.


Good morning, Linhdan.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good Morning all !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan.


Good morning Adam


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in and now I'm popping out again - hair dressers for me and a struggle not to giggle when they shampoo and do the head massage.
> I just wish they'd get with it I don't like fuss!


I LOOOOOOVE when they do the head massage!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOOOVE when they do the head massage!


Morning, Bea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOOOVE when they do the head massage!


My wife combs my hair and massages my head with the comb until it's red. 
I have no idea why she's into that. But boy does it ever feel good.
I got me some of that comb action last night.
Once you've been married this long, action is action.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed.


Morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good luck at the doc. @JoesMum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife combs my hair and massages my head with the comb until it's red.
> I have no idea why she's into that. But boy does it ever feel good.
> I got me some of that comb action last night.
> Once you've been married this long, action is action.


Yep.
But I think that sort of action is why my hair's falling out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The whole time I wasn't feeling well, I mostly gave my tortoises Mazuri.
Now, they are on a hunger strike.
Mazuri or banana. That's all they want.
It's been years since I spoiled my tortoises.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> But I think that sort of action is why my hair's falling out.


I'll make a nice corpse. Full head of hair and the vast majority of my original issue teeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The whole time I wasn't feeling well, I mostly gave my tortoises Mazuri.
> Now, they are on a hunger strike.
> Mazuri or banana. That's all they want.
> It's been years since I spoiled my tortoises.


Starve them.
They'll soon come round.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Starve them.
> They'll soon come round.


yep


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll make a nice corpse. Full head of hair and the vast majority of my original issue teeth.


You're not dead, yet! 
Still a few years for it all to drop out.
I've lost 6 teeth so far.
But the Tooth Fairy has been good to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> yep


One of them took a dump on the pile of Kale and Romaine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One of them took a dump on the pile of Kale and Romaine.


Luckily, Tidgy is toilet trained.
She doesn't do that sort of thing.


----------



## JoesMum

Back from the physio and straight to the doctor to get the prescription meds she's recommended. 

Amazingly I wasn't fobbed off by the receptionist and got an appointment less than 2 hours after I rang. (This just doesn't happen in the UK normally - it may be free, but you have to wait) And when I got there the doctor, who was one I had never seen before, had read my notes and knew all my back history. I was very impressed 

So I'm heading for a hot bath to relax the muscles and daughter is cooking dinner 

Oh and the car passed its MOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Back from the physio and straight to the doctor to get the prescription meds she's recommended.
> 
> Amazingly I wasn't fobbed off by the receptionist and got an appointment less than 2 hours after I rang. (This just doesn't happen in the UK normally - it may be free, but you have to wait) And when I got there the doctor, who was one I had never seen before, had read my notes and knew all my back history. I was very impressed
> 
> So I'm heading for a hot bath to relax the muscles and daughter is cooking dinner
> 
> Oh and the car passed its MOT


Result!! 
Two results. 
Successful (if not fun) day, all in all.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Back from the physio and straight to the doctor to get the prescription meds she's recommended.
> 
> Amazingly I wasn't fobbed off by the receptionist and got an appointment less than 2 hours after I rang. (This just doesn't happen in the UK normally - it may be free, but you have to wait) And when I got there the doctor, who was one I had never seen before, had read my notes and knew all my back history. I was very impressed
> 
> So I'm heading for a hot bath to relax the muscles and daughter is cooking dinner
> 
> Oh and the car passed its MOT




brilliant!!! glad your day turned around mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant!!! glad your day turned around mum


Evening, John.


----------



## johnandjade

only 40mins late tonight. another 3 new guys on trial today brings my total to 9 ... i have seen potential in 2. 
another 4 I believe due tomorrow.

our lads who are based elsewhere within walking distance of base have to drop in their worksheet for the day... one of them today told me I actually have a reputation now, I'm glad! it means I'm doing my job  

in the pub now . couple pints then taxi home, another early night i feel.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, John.




evenin' guv'ner ( tips hat ) 

how are you?? just think, this time last week.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only 40mins late tonight. another 3 new guys on trial today brings my total to 9 ... i have seen potential in 2.
> another 4 I believe due tomorrow.
> 
> our lads who are based elsewhere within walking distance of base have to drop in their worksheet for the day... one of them today told me I actually have a reputation now, I'm glad! it means I'm doing my job
> 
> in the pub now . couple pints then taxi home, another early night i feel.


Good work.
Enjoy well-deserved pints
I used to like training but it's dispiriting if they then leave.
wifey was warned about my rep when she started working for me.
not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenin' guv'ner ( tips hat )
> 
> how are you?? just think, this time last week.....


I know! 
i'm good.
Actually got to do 2 hours proper teaching in 40 mins time.
Must give the old pencil a dust.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know!
> i'm good.
> Actually got to do 2 hours proper teaching in 40 mins time.
> Must give the old pencil a dust.



why can't we be back in the dolphin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> why can't we be back in the dolphin


I think we gave the poor dolphin indigestion.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we gave the poor dolphin indigestion.




I'm seriously considering, considering the idea of writing to publishers.

the dummys guide to valeting!


----------



## Amron

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hes upside down! Hes sleeping on his back. It a little hard to tell with the glare of the glass.


That could explain it then


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> That could explain it then




it really isn't the best picture  

i have a crystal clear image in my memories though


----------



## Prairie Mom

Saw the new Star Trek last night. I enjoyed it. This one had some really great looking Aliens in it. I was a little worried about the little CGI aliens in the first five minutes and thought it was a bad sign for the rest of the movie, but the rest of the characters looked great. I also got a kick out of the music choices  I wonder how many fellos sci fi nerds in my neck of the woods recognize Public Enemy? 

Popping off for lunch and need to buy the last of the camping food before we head off tomorrow. 

Hugs, heat, and dinosaur bones!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Saw the new Star Trek last night. I enjoyed it. This one had some really great looking Aliens in it. I was a little worried about the little CGI aliens in the first five minutes and thought it was a bad sign for the rest of the movie, but the rest of the characters looked great. I also got a kick out of the music choices  I wonder how many fellos sci fi nerds in my neck of the woods recognize Public Enemy?
> 
> Popping off for lunch and need to buy the last of the camping food before we head off tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs, heat, and dinosaur bones!




have fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Saw the new Star Trek last night. I enjoyed it. This one had some really great looking Aliens in it. I was a little worried about the little CGI aliens in the first five minutes and thought it was a bad sign for the rest of the movie, but the rest of the characters looked great. I also got a kick out of the music choices  I wonder how many fellos sci fi nerds in my neck of the woods recognize Public Enemy?
> 
> Popping off for lunch and need to buy the last of the camping food before we head off tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs, heat, and dinosaur bones!


Good luck.
Might watch the movie soon
Any dinosaurs greatly appreciated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok, so lesson done
Quite, quite exhausted
Luckily I have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## spud's_mum

OMG OMG OMG GUYS KIAN JUST FOLLOWED ME ON TWITTER! 
IM CRYING AND MY MUM IS LAUGHING AT ME


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> OMG OMG OMG GUYS KIAN JUST FOLLOWED ME ON TWITTER!
> IM CRYING AND MY MUM IS LAUGHING AT ME


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOW SPLENDID !!!!!!!!!!!!!
RESULT!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HOW SPLENDID !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> RESULT!!!!


He did a follow spree and I've never tweeted so fast in my life! I can't explain how happy they make me. If only Jc would follow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> He did a follow spree and I've never tweeted so fast in my life! I can't explain how happy they make me. If only Jc would follow


You never know!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Hump Day!!
> View attachment 182373


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You too, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to count the feather's in my pillows.
Night night, all.
See you when I'm done.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> OMG OMG OMG GUYS KIAN JUST FOLLOWED ME ON TWITTER!
> IM CRYING AND MY MUM IS LAUGHING AT ME




Well you raised a giggle from me this morning too  Well done!

And it didn't make my back hurt to giggle which is good news 

After yesterday's adventures, I am pretty sore, but definitely less twisted than I was yesterday (it looked like my right leg was an inch shorter than my left)

I am back to the physio this morning for a bit more gentle manipulation.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates. another day of challenges ahead, apparently I will have a couple of experienced staff today!! we shall see :/ 

hope everyone is well and happy, keep on wibbling wibbilers


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well you raised a giggle from me this morning too  Well done!
> 
> And it didn't make my back hurt to giggle which is good news
> 
> After yesterday's adventures, I am pretty sore, but definitely less twisted than I was yesterday (it looked like my right leg was an inch shorter than my left)
> 
> I am back to the physio this morning for a bit more gentle manipulation.




sorry to hear you are still suffering


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Well you raised a giggle from me this morning too  Well done!
> 
> And it didn't make my back hurt to giggle which is good news
> 
> After yesterday's adventures, I am pretty sore, but definitely less twisted than I was yesterday (it looked like my right leg was an inch shorter than my left)
> 
> I am back to the physio this morning for a bit more gentle manipulation.


I hope you're ok 
Harrison also came into our group chat again and I asked him to wish my friend a happy birthday (For in a few days) as she loves him. He did it for me so I think she'll be very surprised when I post it


----------



## johnandjade

my boss was in, I didn't need to ask and he mentioned wage rise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well you raised a giggle from me this morning too  Well done!
> 
> And it didn't make my back hurt to giggle which is good news
> 
> After yesterday's adventures, I am pretty sore, but definitely less twisted than I was yesterday (it looked like my right leg was an inch shorter than my left)
> 
> I am back to the physio this morning for a bit more gentle manipulation.


Sounds like you're on the mend. 
And if you can still laugh, that's pretty good.
See you later, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates. another day of challenges ahead, apparently I will have a couple of experienced staff today!! we shall see :/
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, keep on wibbling wibbilers


Morning, John.
wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I hope you're ok
> Harrison also came into our group chat again and I asked him to wish my friend a happy birthday (For in a few days) as she loves him. He did it for me so I think she'll be very surprised when I post it


That was very nice of you, and him, Spud's Mum!
Your group seems to be becoming rather popular with the chaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my boss was in, I didn't need to ask and he mentioned wage rise


Good start to the day.
Just don't let him forget.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all, Tidgy woke me up scratching about at 6.30 this morning, so she's had her breakfast, lunch, a shower, a play and a run outside already.
I'm knackered though, it's well over 100 degrees in the garden. 
wifey hasn't surfaced yet. (it's now midday) .
And Tidgy's just gone back to bed.


----------



## johnandjade

well my experienced valeter who's been with the company a month or so walked out. didn't like me picking holes in his work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well my experienced valeter who's been with the company a month or so walked out. didn't like me picking holes in his work.


Oh, no!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!




I'm glad, there was 10 of us in here this morning! another boy left, his daughter got taken to hospital apparently... i see potential in him so i'll be calling him tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm glad, there was 10 of us in here this morning! another boy left, his daughter got taken to hospital apparently... i see potential in him so i'll be calling him tonight.


Hopefully it wasn't just an excuse. 
At least you had a few spare bodies today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully it wasn't just an excuse.
> At least you had a few spare bodies today.



too many! it's boot camp today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> too many! it's boot camp today


Ooooohhhhh!!!!!!!
You valet boots as well ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning John & Adam. 
Good morning all! 
Its nice and sunny out but i wasnt able to take the babies to my moms this morning. He car is dead so i had to take her to work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning John & Adam.
> Good morning all!
> Its nice and sunny out but i wasnt able to take the babies to my moms this morning. He car is dead so i had to take her to work


Morning, Linhdan! 
Sorry about the car and your problems this morn.
A burial or cremation for the car ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Linhdan!
> Sorry about the car and your problems this morn.
> A burial or cremation for the car ?


I hate when i miss letters in a word. Lol
But its okay! Hows your morning so far? 
Unfortunately, she wont be getting rid of the car, we think its the car battery. She may have left her lights on (AGAIN). Im going to jump her car later today and see. If it doesnt hold, were going to buy a new car battery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hope it's just the battery and nothing more serious. 
i'v had a good day doing pretty much nothing. 
I hate using the word 'serious'.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooohhhhh!!!!!!!
> You valet boots as well ?




just on the side


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning John & Adam.
> Good morning all!
> Its nice and sunny out but i wasnt able to take the babies to my moms this morning. He car is dead so i had to take her to work




good mornooning . just gone 1730 here ... beer time


----------



## johnandjade

what a day! beer and homework time


----------



## johnandjade

only one pint tonight, need to get home to see to the animalsess .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> what a day! beer and homework time


You mean : Beer and more Beer time !!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You mean : Beer and more Beer time !!




only having on glass of beer tonight gramps....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only having on glass of beer tonight gramps....
> View attachment 182420


Blimey! 
That arrived quickly.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> That arrived quickly.


Give him time he still has to fill it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Give him time he still has to fill it !


And then empty it!


----------



## Lyn W

Amron said:


> I started reading this post at 8ish this morning, it is now 2,30pm, I nearly missed appointment at dog groomers I was that engrossed! Busta went from this( first pic) to this(2nd pic) you lot have kept me entertained for a good few hours, now must go and keep emptying the attic and making more trips to the tip.


Freecycle is a good website for getting rid of unwanted but still useable things - there'll be a group in your area,
Dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Saw the new Star Trek last night. I enjoyed it. This one had some really great looking Aliens in it. I was a little worried about the little CGI aliens in the first five minutes and thought it was a bad sign for the rest of the movie, but the rest of the characters looked great. I also got a kick out of the music choices  I wonder how many fellos sci fi nerds in my neck of the woods recognize Public Enemy?
> 
> Popping off for lunch and need to buy the last of the camping food before we head off tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs, heat, and dinosaur bones!


Hope you and the family have a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate using the word 'serious'.


That's a serious problem


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just on the side


I like all of my boots done not just the sides.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> That arrived quickly.


Oh it was the glass you ordered! What did you do with the fish?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a serious problem


Evening, Lyn. 
Hope you've had a good day.
There, i'm being 'serious' again.
It doesn't become me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh it was the glass you ordered! What did you do with the fish?


i expect the meerkats got it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> That arrived quickly.




it did


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh it was the glass you ordered! What did you do with the fish?




it flew away


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Hope you've had a good day.
> There, i'm being 'serious' again.
> It doesn't become me.


Hi Adam and all the Dennises of the Cold Dark Room and anyone not named Dennis.
I've been to a funeral today so it was a sad day but also but also a blessing as my friend's Mum had Alzheimer's
Almost came home from the crem with a dog who was wandering around, he jumped in my car as I was leaving.
Rang his owners who came to collect him.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i expect the meerkats got it.




he will be posting more pictures


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam and all the Dennises of the Cold Dark Room and anyone not named Dennis.
> I've been to a funeral today so it was a sad day but also but also a blessing as my friend's Mum had Alzheimer's
> Almost came home from the crem with a dog who was wandering around, he jumped in my car as I was leaving.
> Rang his owners who came to collect him.




sorry to hear.

adam and I were talking about animal empathy, sounds like the pooch wanted to be with you


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it did
> View attachment 182421
> View attachment 182422


Waiter there's a degu in my glass of Baileys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam and all the Dennises of the Cold Dark Room and anyone not named Dennis.
> I've been to a funeral today so it was a sad day but also but also a blessing as my friend's Mum had Alzheimer's
> Almost came home from the crem with a dog who was wandering around, he jumped in my car as I was leaving.
> Rang his owners who came to collect him.


The Dennises say "Hi, Lyn!".
Sorry about you friend's mum, even though it was a blessing in a way.
Dognapping?
How much did you ask for ?


----------



## JoesMum

Today has gone well. I am much more mobile than I was when I got up and a million times better than yesterday. My physio is a miracle worker 

I have this belt thing strapped round my pelvis to help support muscles which isn't that comfortable, but it does help. 

Daughter says she had a text from her Dad instructing her to make sure I behaved myself with no lifting and bending - she reckons she'd be in more trouble than me if I did


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today has gone well. I am much more mobile than I was when I got up and a million times better than yesterday. My physio is a miracle worker
> 
> I have this belt thing strapped round my pelvis to help support muscles which isn't that comfortable, but it does help.
> 
> Daughter says she had a text from her Dad instructing her to make sure I behaved myself with no lifting and bending - she reckons she'd be in more trouble than me if I did


Sounds positive, Linda.
So you better be good - unless you want your daughter to land in hot water; of course!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry to hear.
> 
> adam and I were talking about animal empathy, sounds like the pooch wanted to be with you


Not really. Apparently he does it all the time - hangs about the crem and tries to scrounge lifts with strangers!
Sometimes a bit disprespectful by peeing on the floral tributes!
He was a lovely dog though - like a sandy coloured Gnasher called Olly.
Just what I would pick.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Dennises say "Hi, Lyn!".
> Sorry about you friend's mum, even though it was a blessing in a way.
> Dognapping?
> How much did you ask for ?


Actually that's almost what I said when I rang the number on the collar.
'Hi this isn't a ransom call but I have your dog in my car!'


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today has gone well. I am much more mobile than I was when I got up and a million times better than yesterday. My physio is a miracle worker
> 
> I have this belt thing strapped round my pelvis to help support muscles which isn't that comfortable, but it does help.
> 
> Daughter says she had a text from her Dad instructing her to make sure I behaved myself with no lifting and bending - she reckons she'd be in more trouble than me if I did


Glad they are sorting you out, and the family are keeping an eye on you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Dennises say "Hi, Lyn!".
> Sorry about you friend's mum, even though it was a blessing in a way.


Its a terrible disease you loose your loved ones a long time before they go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Actually that's almost what I said when I rang the number on the collar.
> 'Hi this isn't a ransom call but I have your dog in my car!'


"The dog will be left in Green Park, tied to the third bench to the left of the main gate, next to the rhododendron bushes. 
Please leave £200 in ummarked notes in the rubbish bin next to the bench.
If you don't I know where he hangs out."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its a terrible disease you loose your loved ones a long time before they go.


Indeed.
I've told wifey that if I go that way, she's to terminate me once i'm not me anymore.
Think she's tempted already.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Today has gone well. I am much more mobile than I was when I got up and a million times better than yesterday. My physio is a miracle worker
> 
> I have this belt thing strapped round my pelvis to help support muscles which isn't that comfortable, but it does help.
> 
> Daughter says she had a text from her Dad instructing her to make sure I behaved myself with no lifting and bending - she reckons she'd be in more trouble than me if I did




glad to hear you are feeling better mum


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not really. Apparently he does it all the time - hangs about the crem and tries to scrounge lifts with strangers!
> Sometimes a bit disprespectful by peeing on the floral tributes!
> He was a lovely dog though - like a sandy coloured Gnasher called Olly.
> Just what I would pick.




sounds like he got a smile out you at least


----------



## Lyn W

Talking of bins - I need to go and put mine out for tomorrow's rubbish collection - so I'll see you all later!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Talking of bins - I need to go and put mine out for tomorrow's rubbish collection - so I'll see you all later!




hope you and your friend are holding up as well as can be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Talking of bins - I need to go and put mine out for tomorrow's rubbish collection - so I'll see you all later!


Once a week collection ?
How primitive.
Every day in our advanced civilization.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Once a week collection ?
> How primitive.
> Every day in our advanced civilization.


Don't be silly. It's fortnightly. Green bin for us tomorrow - daughter put it out. Black bin next week.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope it's just the battery and nothing more serious.
> i'v had a good day doing pretty much nothing.
> I hate using the word 'serious'.


Me too
& doing nothing sounds nice. Usually tuesdays are my "nothing" days. 
Serious is such a serious word


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Don't be silly. It's fortnightly. Green bin for us tomorrow - daughter put it out. Black bin next week.


Rubbish taken away every day by donkey here.
Couldn't do fortnightly, or weekly in this heat.
Imagine the smell.
And we don't use bins, just carrier bags in the street, so the cats and dogs make a mess in the night but it's all gone by morning.
First the donkeys, then the street-sweepers, using palm leaf brooms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Me too
> & doing nothing sounds nice. Usually tuesdays are my "nothing" days.
> Serious is such a serious word


Quite.
Though I suppose I'm serious at what i do, just not necessarily in the way that i do it. 
I get a lot of do nothing days.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Those palm leaf brooms always amazed me. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Those palm leaf brooms always amazed me. Lol


I had a go, one morning, much to the amazement of the lady cleaner.
Really difficult to do properly and quickly.
Told the pair of them what a great job they did and they were delighted.
here, they are generally ignored, or else everyone's asleep.
First time they'd ever had a compliment!


----------



## cmacusa3

Amazing day today in Key West! Caught sharks (one was 250 pounds, 8') and other fish. Sea turtles were around the boat, Dolphins swam up to us. Got to see tons of Lizards including this guy. Today was definitely the best day.


----------



## JoesMum

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Amazing day today in Key West! Caught sharks (one was 250 pounds, 8') and other fish. Sea turtles were around the boat, Dolphins swam up to us. Got to see tons of Lizards including this guy. Today was definitely the best day.
> View attachment 182431
> 
> 
> View attachment 182432


Looks amazing!


----------



## johnandjade

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Amazing day today in Key West! Caught sharks (one was 250 pounds, 8') and other fish. Sea turtles were around the boat, Dolphins swam up to us. Got to see tons of Lizards including this guy. Today was definitely the best day.
> View attachment 182431
> 
> 
> View attachment 182432




great pictures


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Amazing day today in Key West! Caught sharks (one was 250 pounds, 8') and other fish. Sea turtles were around the boat, Dolphins swam up to us. Got to see tons of Lizards including this guy. Today was definitely the best day.
> View attachment 182431
> 
> 
> View attachment 182432


Wow!! 
So glad you had such a splendid time.
And thanks for remembering us here in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## cmacusa3

I will have plenty more to post when we return home plus some videos


----------



## spud's_mum

Evening guys.
Hope you're all having a great day!
I still can't quite get over the fact that Kian followed me and have to keep checking. It is indeed true



He has made me so happy with one click of a button


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I will have plenty more to post when we return home plus some videos


I shall hold you to that! 
Enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening guys.
> Hope you're all having a great day!
> I still can't quite get over the fact that Kian followed me and have to keep checking. It is indeed true
> View attachment 182433
> 
> 
> He has made me so happy with one click of a button


A jolly nice thing for him to have done. 
And i'm very glad you're so happy. 
Evening, Spud's Mum.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A jolly nice thing for him to have done.
> And i'm very glad you're so happy.
> Evening, Spud's Mum.


Evening 
It's amazing how just by taking a few minutes to click a few follow buttons he has made so many people so happy 

Their friend (Harrison, who came on the group chat) did a follow spree but I wasn't lucky enough to get a follow but I am still super happy about kians follow.


----------



## spud's_mum

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you the best book in the world : 

and my favourite page...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Evening
> It's amazing how just by taking a few minutes to click a few follow buttons he has made so many people so happy
> 
> Their friend (Harrison, who came on the group chat) did a follow spree but I wasn't lucky enough to get a follow but I am still super happy about kians follow.


You can't have everything, and it's nice to know Harrison's made some people happy too.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can't have everything, and it's nice to know Harrison's made some people happy too.


Yeah, I'm sure the people that got his follow are over the moon  I find it amazing how just by doing something you love (in their case making videos) they can make so many people happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you the best book in the world :
> View attachment 182434
> and my favourite page...
> View attachment 182435


If you don't mind, I'll stick to Dostoevsky for a bit.
Haven't really got a favourite page.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you don't mind, I'll stick to Dostoevsky for a bit.
> Haven't really got a favourite page.



The last page


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The last page


No, that's usually my least favourite.
Often makes me sad.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a go, one morning, much to the amazement of the lady cleaner.
> Really difficult to do properly and quickly.
> Told the pair of them what a great job they did and they were delighted.
> here, they are generally ignored, or else everyone's asleep.
> First time they'd ever had a compliment!


Yes ! I use to TRY to use them when i was in vietnam. Im not sure how people did it so fast and clean either. 
And I'm glad you were able to compliment/thank them. 
I usually thank the cleaners at my job. They're so sweet anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hope you and your friend are holding up as well as can be.


Yes thanks John, its always sad to lose a special person but when they have been suffering you have to be glad that its over for them . The family have been mourning the loss of the person their Mum was for years, and she hasn't known them for the last 2, so it's closure for them.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rubbish taken away every day by donkey here.
> Couldn't do fortnightly, or weekly in this heat.
> Imagine the smell.
> And we don't use bins, just carrier bags in the street, so the cats and dogs make a mess in the night but it's all gone by morning.
> First the donkeys, then the street-sweepers, using palm leaf brooms.


They could teach the UK a thing or two about street cleaning!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes ! I use to TRY to use them when i was in vietnam. Im not sure how people did it so fast and clean either.
> And I'm glad you were able to compliment/thank them.
> I usually thank the cleaners at my job. They're so sweet anyway.


I swept the seafront road in England one summer.
People were very nice. 
But i didn't use a palm broom.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a go, one morning, much to the amazement of the lady cleaner.
> Really difficult to do properly and quickly.
> Told the pair of them what a great job they did and they were delighted.
> here, they are generally ignored, or else everyone's asleep.
> First time they'd ever had a compliment!


Taken for granted....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They could teach the UK a thing or two about street cleaning!!


I did.
wifey did one end of the front at Weston-super-Mare and I did the other.
It was sparkling.
They begged us to stay on, but we were just passing a few weeks before returning to Morocco.


----------



## Lyn W

Nos da all!
Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me.
See you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nos da all!
> Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me.
> See you tomorrow!


Night night, Lyn, sleep well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I swept the seafront road in England one summer.
> People were very nice.
> But i didn't use a palm broom.


I tried to sweep leaves with the broom. It didnt work


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Nos da all!
> Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me.
> See you tomorrow!


Goodnight !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Amazing day today in Key West! Caught sharks (one was 250 pounds, 8') and other fish. Sea turtles were around the boat, Dolphins swam up to us. Got to see tons of Lizards including this guy. Today was definitely the best day.
> View attachment 182431
> 
> 
> View attachment 182432


Super, Craig!
I was hoping that you had a great time.
Just you and the Mrs?
Did the kids do something else?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Nos da all!
> Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me.
> See you tomorrow!


Good night Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I tried to sweep leaves with the broom. It didnt work


I expect it takes quite a bit of practice.
I made more of a mess than there was at the start, somehow.


----------



## cmacusa3

ZEROPILOT said:


> Super, Craig!
> I was hoping that you had a great time.
> Just you and the Mrs?
> Did the kids do something else?



No we took them too, we only have a few more years with them in the house before they get grown on us. We also went to a beach that's only accessible by boat. Think it was called Boca Grand, unbelievable place.
We did a lot this week and it was a blast! Thanks for all the recommendations.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is time for me to spend a couple of hours examining the insides of my eyelids. 
See you all soon Roommates!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect it takes quite a bit of practice.
> I made more of a mess than there was at the start, somehow.


Me too. Or the leaves didn't go anywhere  almost broke my back . Lol


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, another day in paradise


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning.
The sky looked good at home so I rode one of the bikes to work.
Half way here and it started to rain.
I'm soaked.


----------



## Lyn W

Bore da or maybe prynhawn da as its gone 12!
It's not sunny, but it's not raining either so an OK day!
Hope all is well in everyone's corner of the world!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Bore da or maybe prynhawn da as its gone 12!
> It's not sunny, but it's not raining either so an OK day!
> Hope all is well in everyone's corner of the world!




typical! . how are you feeling mr ed?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Bore da or maybe prynhawn da as its gone 12!
> It's not sunny, but it's not raining either so an OK day!
> Hope all is well in everyone's corner of the world!




afternoon ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

well we have found 3 guys out of around 12 that are worth keeping on, not bad going. mc d's for lunch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, another day in paradise


Afternoon, all.
Out this morning visiting one of the other torts I help look after here. 
Owners worried 'cos it's very inactive. 
In my opinion it was just hot, they hadn't been soaking it, hadn't provided a cool hide and seemed to have forgotten to fill it's water 'bowl'. 
Poor thing, but a bit of water, 20 minutes soak and some prickly pear and it seemed a lot happier. 
Told the family off, in a gentle, jokey sort of way and I hope they give the poor girl a little more attention in the future.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all ! 
Waiting yo take my boyfriend to a job interview. 
Zeropilot: Im sorry about the unexpected rain. The thanks we get for being environmentally friendly. How was the bike ride before the rain though? Pleasant ? 
John: 3 is a good number !  Do you need more than 3 though? 
Adam: Poor little tort  good thing you are there to guide them. Hopefully they remember to soak the tort regularly now. Or at least provide water. And a nice shady hide


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

To**** not yo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> Waiting yo take my boyfriend to a job interview.
> Zeropilot: Im sorry about the unexpected rain. The thanks we get for being environmentally friendly. How was the bike ride before the rain though? Pleasant ?
> John: 3 is a good number !  Do you need more than 3 though?
> Adam: Poor little tort  good thing you are there to guide them. Hopefully they remember to soak the tort regularly now. Or at least provide water. And a nice shady hide


Good luck to your boyfriend.
Let's hope he gets this one _and _wants to do it!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck to your boyfriend.
> Let's hope he gets this one _and _wants to do it!


Me too! Its getting stressful paying all the bills myself. 
But I'm sure hes getting a little desperate now. Finally. 
Todays gloomy and a little humid. I dont mind humid. I just dont like gloomy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Me too! Its getting stressful paying all the bills myself.
> But I'm sure hes getting a little desperate now. Finally.
> Todays gloomy and a little humid. I dont mind humid. I just dont like gloomy.


'Gloomy', like 'serious' is a word i'm not too fond of.
Bright sunshine and 100 degrees here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've got to go out and meet a young lady who wants some English lessons.
It's hot out.
She wants 'vocabulary and communication'. 
Sigh!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> typical! . how are you feeling mr ed?


A little cheesy but with none of the benefits of actual cheese. 
Thanks.
You?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A little cheesy but with none of the benefits of actual cheese.
> Thanks.
> You?


Did someone mention cheese ??????
Morning, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> Waiting yo take my boyfriend to a job interview.
> Zeropilot: Im sorry about the unexpected rain. The thanks we get for being environmentally friendly. How was the bike ride before the rain though? Pleasant ?
> John: 3 is a good number !  Do you need more than 3 though?
> Adam: Poor little tort  good thing you are there to guide them. Hopefully they remember to soak the tort regularly now. Or at least provide water. And a nice shady hide


I wasn't being particularly friendly as its a motorcycle and it gets under 30 mpg.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did someone mention cheese ??????
> Morning, Ed!


Morning Adam.
I'm going to shove a very large sub sandwich down my throat now and see if it makes me feel better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Adam.
> I'm going to shove a very large sub sandwich down my throat now and see if it makes me feel better.


Worth a try.
The young lady i had to meet, cancelled while I was on the way. 
All hot and sweaty for nothing (because of heat, not the meeting a young lady).
So got wifey a spare potato. 
Lady wants to meet tomorrow during Tidgy time, so i said no.
She'll have to arrange another time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> Waiting yo take my boyfriend to a job interview.
> Zeropilot: Im sorry about the unexpected rain. The thanks we get for being environmentally friendly. How was the bike ride before the rain though? Pleasant ?
> John: 3 is a good number !  Do you need more than 3 though?
> Adam: Poor little tort  good thing you are there to guide them. Hopefully they remember to soak the tort regularly now. Or at least provide water. And a nice shady hide


A brilliantly written resume can get anyone hired.
I wish you luck.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> Waiting yo take my boyfriend to a job interview.
> Zeropilot: Im sorry about the unexpected rain. The thanks we get for being environmentally friendly. How was the bike ride before the rain though? Pleasant ?
> John: 3 is a good number !  Do you need more than 3 though?
> Adam: Poor little tort  good thing you are there to guide them. Hopefully they remember to soak the tort regularly now. Or at least provide water. And a nice shady hide



3 is the magic number.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A little cheesy but with none of the benefits of actual cheese.
> Thanks.
> You?




keeping on, keeping on


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Gloomy', like 'serious' is a word i'm not too fond of.
> Bright sunshine and 100 degrees here!


That sounds so nice.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wasn't being particularly friendly as its a motorcycle and it gets under 30 mpg.


Ohhh. I thought you meant a bicycle .. Whoops. 
Still, its not nice that it rained


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

He got the job  
He just needs to do the pee test and background check


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That sounds so nice.


It's beautiful here. 
Well done to your boyfriend. 
So he's going to take this one ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's beautiful here.
> Well done to your boyfriend.
> So he's going to take this one ?


Yes ! Working sales at an eye doctors office.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I've got a lesson.
See you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## JoesMum

Bonsoir tout le monde

Somehow or other I have survived a lengthy drive from home to Montélimar which is our stopover on the way to Languedoc. We crossed the channel easily on the Eurotunnel shuttle train and the roads were clear 

The physio did wonders as I can still move and I have very little pain in my back 

We've had a couple of beers and decent meal and only have 90 minutes to our home for the next fortnight tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Somehow or other I have survived a lengthy drive from home to Montélimar which is our stopover on the way to Languedoc. We crossed the channel easily on the Eurotunnel shuttle train and the roads were clear
> 
> The physio did wonders as I can still move and I have very little pain in my back
> 
> We've had a couple of beers and decent meal and only have 90 minutes to our home for the next fortnight tomorrow.


Bon voyage, Linda! 
Hope the rest of the journey goes as smoothly. 
All I remember about Montélimar when I visited as a child is the nougat (of course) and some nice Roman ruins. 
And lots of wine. 
Glad the back's holding up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Somehow or other I have survived a lengthy drive from home to Montélimar which is our stopover on the way to Languedoc. We crossed the channel easily on the Eurotunnel shuttle train and the roads were clear
> 
> The physio did wonders as I can still move and I have very little pain in my back
> 
> We've had a couple of beers and decent meal and only have 90 minutes to our home for the next fortnight tomorrow.


That sure sounds like fun to a bored American!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes ! Working sales at an eye doctors office.


Fantastic news.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Somehow or other I have survived a lengthy drive from home to Montélimar which is our stopover on the way to Languedoc. We crossed the channel easily on the Eurotunnel shuttle train and the roads were clear
> 
> The physio did wonders as I can still move and I have very little pain in my back
> 
> We've had a couple of beers and decent meal and only have 90 minutes to our home for the next fortnight tomorrow.


Have a wonderful time Linda and family!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> He got the job
> He just needs to do the pee test and background check


Congratulations to your man!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That sounds so nice.


Way too hot for me!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Way too hot for me!!!


Evening, Lyn.
Holidaying in Siberia again?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fantastic news.


Thank you!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to your man!


Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you!


Evening, Linhdan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody has spoken to me or replied to me for 8 hours. 
i'm off to sulk and won't come back til someone's nice to me. 
So there! 
Night night, people.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Linhdan.


Good evening/ goodnight Adam ! 
Gotta go to bed so i can be up in 6 hours.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody has spoken to me or replied to me for 8 hours.
> i'm off to sulk and won't come back til someone's nice to me.
> So there!
> Night night, people.


My apologies. Good morning Adam and all CDR occupants 

I was so tired last night that I spent very little time online. 

Plenty of Roman ruins round here; we'll go see a few - early in the day as usual before the heat and tourist-numbers make them unbearable  Our destination is not far from Pont du Gard. 

The weather is looking good for the week ahead




We're hoping to go find Griffon Vultures in the Cevennes, Flamingoes in the Carmargue and relax with plenty of good food and wine


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Where is John I'm on my 4th Bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where is John I'm on my 4th Bud ?




good mornooning gramps, I'm just about to start work. fridge is loaded up for when i get home though


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

718 posts behind … screw it I'm not gonna try and catch up. Hiya kids, how's all been? I'm well, I took a fall a couple weeks back, not wanting to step on my dog. She's fine but I had to get Xrays again from Dr. thinking I rebroke my healed ribs. All is good. Deep bruise…take these…all will be fine. Easy for that bloak to say! No morning cigarette hacking, hurts too much. Such is life. I've got a wonderful honey who wakes me with my coffee every morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where is John I'm on my 4th Bud ?


4th? New Dr. or something?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
Wonderful opening ceremony for the quite 'Green' Olympics
Simple, colourful and effective!
Congratulations to Brazil for teaching the rest of us that you don't have
to spend an absolute fortune trying to outdo the last hosts even though
I'm sure they were stretched to their financial limits.
Hopefully they will gain lots from the visitors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My apologies. Good morning Adam and all CDR occupants
> 
> I was so tired last night that I spent very little time online.
> 
> Plenty of Roman ruins round here; we'll go see a few - early in the day as usual before the heat and tourist-numbers make them unbearable  Our destination is not far from Pont du Gard.
> 
> The weather is looking good for the week ahead
> 
> View attachment 182561
> 
> 
> We're hoping to go find Griffon Vultures in the Cevennes, Flamingoes in the Carmargue and relax with plenty of good food and wine


Lovely area, lots to do.
I remember black bulls in the Camargue and white horses.
The flamingoes might be laying or have grey babies as they did in the Bioparc.


You can see an egg on top of a mound of earth here which they gently turn with their bills.
There is a curled up baby and a bigger one in the foreground at the bottom of the photo. They are wobbly when walking.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 718 posts behind … screw it I'm not gonna try and catch up. Hiya kids, how's all been? I'm well, I took a fall a couple weeks back, not wanting to step on my dog. She's fine but I had to get Xrays again from Dr. thinking I rebroke my healed ribs. All is good. Deep bruise…take these…all will be fine. Easy for that bloak to say! No morning cigarette hacking, hurts too much. Such is life. I've got a wonderful honey who wakes me with my coffee every morning.




glad to hear your staying positive


----------



## johnandjade

wooohooo!!! only a half hour late today!! so glad this week is over!!! think i have proved my worth in managing to deal with the worst situation.... having no actual staff! 

next week its teacher time, wich is looking like yet another stripe on my jumper. so technically now my job title is.... valeter/ teacher/ foreman/ area manager/ secutery/ HR/ shop steward! 

around 15hr OT this week, not through choice . found out last night the head salesman (nephew off the owner of ALL the dealership at base) called my boss to tell him how good i am  

not bad for my first week back


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where is John I'm on my 4th Bud ?







no bud in here , but on my 2nd


----------



## johnandjade

adam... there's more


----------



## johnandjade

I wanna be back in that moment



or this one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 718 posts behind … screw it I'm not gonna try and catch up. Hiya kids, how's all been? I'm well, I took a fall a couple weeks back, not wanting to step on my dog. She's fine but I had to get Xrays again from Dr. thinking I rebroke my healed ribs. All is good. Deep bruise…take these…all will be fine. Easy for that bloak to say! No morning cigarette hacking, hurts too much. Such is life. I've got a wonderful honey who wakes me with my coffee every morning.


Hi, Ken. 
Hope you're back to smoking again, soon.
Does your honey provide bacon also ?
Good at this end.
Met John from Scotland in Spain for a holiday recently.
Great time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> Wonderful opening ceremony for the quite 'Green' Olympics
> Simple, colourful and effective!
> Congratulations to Brazil for teaching the rest of us that you don't have
> to spend an absolute fortune trying to outdo the last hosts even though
> I'm sure they were stretched to their financial limits.
> Hopefully they will gain lots from the visitors.


Almost empty stadiums for some of the early football games, protests at the cost of tickets for all events, a Greek disqualified for a failed drugs test, a Moroccan boxer arrested for sexually assaulting two cleaners...........
Yep, the Olympics is here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo!!! only a half hour late today!! so glad this week is over!!! think i have proved my worth in managing to deal with the worst situation.... having no actual staff!
> 
> next week its teacher time, wich is looking like yet another stripe on my jumper. so technically now my job title is.... valeter/ teacher/ foreman/ area manager/ secutery/ HR/ shop steward!
> 
> around 15hr OT this week, not through choice . found out last night the head salesman (nephew off the owner of ALL the dealership at base) called my boss to tell him how good i am
> 
> not bad for my first week back


Jolly good stuff.
Do you have to have that work title printed on your shirt ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 182574
> 
> 
> no bud in here , but on my 2nd


I'm working today and have run out of beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> Wonderful opening ceremony for the quite 'Green' Olympics
> Simple, colourful and effective!
> Congratulations to Brazil for teaching the rest of us that you don't have
> to spend an absolute fortune trying to outdo the last hosts even though
> I'm sure they were stretched to their financial limits.
> Hopefully they will gain lots from the visitors.


Sorry, sorry, sorry.
Good afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam... there's more
> View attachment 182575


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Haven't quite got all of the old ones yet.
Will get them all at some point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I wanna be back in that moment
> View attachment 182577
> 
> 
> or this one
> View attachment 182579


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First lesson of the day finished - passive voice.
next lesson in half an hour.
it's almost like work.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm working today and have run out of beer.




wifey!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wifey!!!


wifey is working too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.




start of the year is off peak???


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First lesson of the day finished - passive voice.
> next lesson in half an hour.
> it's almost like work.




it's also contributing


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey is working too.




booo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> start of the year is off peak???


Ha, ha! 
Maybe, it's usually pretty nice in Jan/Feb.


----------



## johnandjade

just stuck on the film ' the beach' do you remember I spoke of it? 

have my own little bit of marrocco here  and remanicing as well as looking forward to future adventures !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just stuck on the film ' the beach' do you remember I spoke of it?
> 
> have my own little bit of marrocco here  and remanicing as well as looking forward to future adventures !


Yeah, i remember.
Quite a lot of films and TV are filmed here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha, ha!
> Maybe, it's usually pretty nice in Jan/Feb.




as I said (probably too often:/ ) it honestly makes no difference where or when, both your and wifeys company is more than enough


----------



## JoesMum

Our home for the next fortnight has some unusual wall-climbing torts. I'm not sure of the species. We're in Languedoc if it helps with ID


----------



## spud's_mum

Well Harrison had a chat again today 
He also left me a private message along with my friends


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Our home for the next fortnight has some unusual wall-climbing torts. I'm not sure of the species. We're in Languedoc if it helps with ID
> View attachment 182595
> 
> View attachment 182596


That looks really nice! Hope you have a great time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just got my forum T shirts in the mail.
Kelly's wearing hers to go out to lunch.
We get sushi on Saturdays.
I'm either working or sleeping any more.


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Mike, old chap.
> Hope all is well with you, I just got back from Spain where I met up with @johnandjade
> Splendid holiday.
> Jolly good to hear from you!


You talk funny ! Hahahahaha I'm doing good . Been busy at work and working on tortoise stuff . It's motorcycle weather so riding from car show to car show . While helping a good friend build a truck. I try to stay busy . The family and I went to Kelly's house helped him work on some stuff for his turtles . Then went to the beach for a day .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> as I said (probably too often:/ ) it honestly makes no difference where or when, both your and wifeys company is more than enough


Likewise.
For both of us.


----------



## mike taylor

Forum t shirts ? What have I missed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our home for the next fortnight has some unusual wall-climbing torts. I'm not sure of the species. We're in Languedoc if it helps with ID
> View attachment 182595
> 
> View attachment 182596


Looks lovely.
_Wallochelys gallicus, _I believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Well Harrison had a chat again today
> He also left me a private message along with my friends
> View attachment 182597


How super!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got my forum T shirts in the mail.
> Kelly's wearing hers to go out to lunch.
> We get sushi on Saturdays.
> I'm either working or sleeping any more.


We want photos of you in your shirts !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You talk funny ! Hahahahaha I'm doing good . Been busy at work and working on tortoise stuff . It's motorcycle weather so riding from car show to car show . While helping a good friend build a truck. I try to stay busy . The family and I went to Kelly's house helped him work on some stuff for his turtles . Then went to the beach for a day .


Goodness gracious me, sorry about my funny talk.
Looks like busy and fun, to me.
Try http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

mike taylor said:


> You talk funny ! Hahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 182617


The Queen and wifey pronounce it 'hice'.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Likewise.
> For both of us.




actually was a story on news during the week about a fellow who arranged to meet an online friend... waited a week and no show!! 

i was tempted to call in


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Forum t shirts ? What have I missed?




miss yvonnee is dealing with orders I believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually was a story on news during the week about a fellow who arranged to meet an online friend... waited a week and no show!!
> 
> i was tempted to call in


He was a looney who was trying to meet a pretty girl and ended up in hospital with exhaustion and malnutrition. 
I am not a looney. 
Well, not that looney.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We want photos of you in your shirts !


Sorry. I currently only have photos of myself undressed....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Forum t shirts ? What have I missed?


She has large, x large and 2xl.
You know...
Man sizes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. I currently only have photos of myself undressed....



Evening, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dum de dum de dum.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good evening all! 1 more hour til im free to go home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good evening all! 1 more hour til im free to go home


Evening, Linhdan, hope your final hour passes quickly.


----------



## johnandjade

decided, Monday... new tattoo,



on my other leg... opposite jade, angles and demons as it were


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dum de dum de dum.


It's a lazy, raining and do nothing day.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Linhdan, hope your final hour passes quickly.


It kinda did . 
I see youre getting a new tattoo. I want to get a sun on my shoulder/arm but maybe next year


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> decided, Monday... new tattoo,
> View attachment 182639
> 
> 
> on my other leg... opposite jade, angles and demons as it were


I can't make out what that's supposed to be!
Don't do it!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry. I currently only have photos of myself undressed....


Please don't put those on - I haven't recovered from seeing John's backside yet!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our home for the next fortnight has some unusual wall-climbing torts. I'm not sure of the species. We're in Languedoc if it helps with ID
> View attachment 182595
> 
> View attachment 182596


What a beautiful place to relax!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> It kinda did .
> I see youre getting a new tattoo. I want to get a sun on my shoulder/arm but maybe next year



Tattoo!!!!!!!!!!
Me????
Never, never, never, never.
I'm far too scared.
Tis John getting the new tat.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Almost empty stadiums for some of the early football games, protests at the cost of tickets for all events, a Greek disqualified for a failed drugs test, a Moroccan boxer arrested for sexually assaulting two cleaners...........
> Yep, the Olympics is here.


Yup there's always controversy and greed and it's such a shame that the drug taking is so rife.
All these people who take performance enhancing drugs do is bring shame on themselves and their countries, spoils it for the 'clean' athletes who win because of their own hard work and ability.
I think if one athlete is found to be using substances the whole team should be banned - maybe that sort of pressure will make them think again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup there's always controversy and greed and it's such a shame that the drug taking is so rife.
> All these people who take performance enhancing drugs do is bring shame on themselves and their countries, spoils it for the 'clean' athletes who win because of their own hard work and ability.
> I think if one athlete is found to be using substances the whole team should be banned - maybe that sort of pressure will make them think again.


I agree, i find it difficult to watch athletics and cycling as i know some of the medal winners will later be disqualified. 
It must be so frustrating for the clean athletes.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our home for the next fortnight has some unusual wall-climbing torts. I'm not sure of the species. We're in Languedoc if it helps with ID
> View attachment 182595
> 
> View attachment 182596


I don't think those are tortoises I think they are vertical turtles or verturtles for short.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think those are tortoises I think they are vertical turtles or verturtles for short.


Or virtual turtles, virturtles for short.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I can't make out what that's supposed to be!
> Don't do it!!




I've wanted it for around 10yrs, i also have decided on more lyrics on other arm  I'm having a mid life crisis


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I've wanted it for around 10yrs, i also have decided on more lyrics on other arm  I'm having a mid life crisis


I still haven't got to teenage crisis yet.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I've wanted it for around 10yrs, i also have decided on more lyrics on other arm  I'm having a mid life crisis


Why don't you just buy a song book? You can have loads of lyrics then.
Just think of all the lovely things you can do with the money it will cost you instead - like give it to me!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I still haven't got to teenage crisis yet.


You don't want one of those - all acne and angst!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tattoo!!!!!!!!!!
> Me????
> Never, never, never, never.
> I'm far too scared.
> Tis John getting the new tat.


Oh it is ! For some reason i thought your posts was John's lol. 
You should get a little tattoo. Just to see how it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You don't want one of those - all acne and angst!


Actually, I do remember, you're right, i'll stay 50 but without a serious crisis, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh it is ! For some reason i thought your posts was John's lol.
> You should get a little tattoo. Just to see how it is.


I shudder to think what the tattooists are like in Morocco.
i'd be petrified anywhere, but here?
Not a chance.
Not sure there are any here, come to think about it, it's forbidden in Islam.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shudder to think what the tattooists are like in Morocco.
> i'd be petrified anywhere, but here?
> Not a chance.
> Not sure there are any here, come to think about it, it's forbidden in Islam.


Oh. Hmmm. Im sure you can find an underground guy


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> decided, Monday... new tattoo,
> View attachment 182639
> 
> 
> on my other leg... opposite jade, angles and demons as it were




A Rorschach test of sorts. First thing I saw was a hotdog bun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh. Hmmm. Im sure you can find an underground guy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shudder to think what the tattooists are like in Morocco.
> i'd be petrified anywhere, but here?
> Not a chance.
> Not sure there are any here, come to think about it, it's forbidden in Islam.


They talk a lot of sense!
I'll come and graffiti your skin for you Adam!!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh. Hmmm. Im sure you can find an underground guy


Yes if you have your underground done then no one would see it - hopefully!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They talk a lot of sense!
> I'll come and graffiti your skin for you Adam!!


Almost worth it to get to meet you............
...................but still, no, no, no, no, no.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Almost worth it to get to meet you............
> ...................but still, no, no, no, no, no.


Very wise - I'd have to use sewing needles to scratch it on.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> A Rorschach test of sorts. First thing I saw was a hotdog bun.


The top bit looked like someone crying to me but the bottom half with 'Vic' on it made me think it was a Victory V - a type of cough sweet here in the UK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very wise - I'd have to use sewing needles to scratch it on.


Oh, yeah, your knitting needles.
Think i'll pass.


----------



## Lyn W

My laptop is about to die so I'll disappear too
Night night all
Sweet dreams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My laptop is about to die so I'll disappear too
> Night night all
> Sweet dreams!


Not likely.
i'll dream of a crazy Welsh lady coming at me with a pot of tattoo ink and a knitting needle. 
Nighty, night, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to bed to have terrible nightmares. (see above)
Actually, I hope so, I rather like nightmares.
And thus never get them. 
Night, night folks.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Yeah me too. She hasn't signed in since 29th June.


So funny thing! I thought of you this evening and decided to hop on and see how you guys were doing! I'm alive! And I miss you all terribly!


----------



## meech008

Hello friends! I am alive and I am okay  I have been working two jobs as of late and have been running on fumes. We've had a crazy few months for sure. Ben is doing well, he does have to have another surgery but we're not sure of the date as of late. How is everyone else doing?! Do my eyes deceive me or is Adam back?


----------



## mike taylor

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness gracious me, sorry about my funny talk.
> Looks like busy and fun, to me.
> Try http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/


I can almost here you say that in a kind of American accent. Hahahaha Good day Sir! That's said in an English accent. Hahahahaha


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's bright and sunny here, but the Mistral (a very strong wind that blows down the Rhone valley) is strong too. So we need to make sure things don't blow away. 

Last night was the 'fête votive' for the town... the festival. 

They start with bull running in the street. This isn't Pamplona type. The worst injury we have seen over the years is grazes from a young 'abrivado' slipping on horse or cow poop. 

Bull running here involves a bull, with horns in woolly covers and escorted by 'gardiens' (cowboys on horseback) being pursued by a group of young men who attempt to stop it in its tracks by grabbing the horns and the tail. 

There are barriers to prevent the bulls or horses from crashing into restaurant tables and up side streets. We watched from the steps of the pharmacy. 





Afterwards there's the pegoulade- the carnival - a mix of bands that have been in the bars since about 10am and various local groups and the one massive float from one of the Mediterranean resorts that struggles to fit under telephone wires and round the bend if a medieval street. We were rewarded by a bloke climbing to the top to lift the wires over again, but nobody with flares in their hands this time!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's bright and sunny here, but the Mistral (a very strong wind that blows down the Rhone valley) is strong too. So we need to make sure things don't blow away.
> 
> Last night was the 'fête votive' for the town... the festival.
> 
> They start with bull running in the street. This isn't Pamplona type. The worst injury we have seen over the years is grazes from a young 'abrivado' slipping on horse or cow poop.
> 
> Bull running here involves a bull, with horns in woolly covers and escorted by 'gardiens' (cowboys on horseback) being pursued by a group of young men who attempt to stop it in its tracks by grabbing the horns and the tail.
> 
> There are barriers to prevent the bulls or horses from crashing into restaurant tables and up side streets. We watched from the steps of the pharmacy.
> View attachment 182701
> 
> View attachment 182702
> 
> 
> Afterwards there's the pegoulade- the carnival - a mix of bands that have been in the bars since about 10am and various local groups and the one massive float from one of the Mediterranean resorts that struggles to fit under telephone wires and round the bend if a medieval street. We were rewarded by a bloke climbing to the top to lift the wires over again, but nobody with flares in their hands this time!



Hi Linda, Sounds exciting and quite a spectacle - but scary for the bulls I expect - still at least they aren't stabbing them in a bull ring!
Seeing the men slipping around on poop must be quite funny though.
It's very windy here today too and will be for the next couple of days.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello friends! I am alive and I am okay  I have been working two jobs as of late and have been running on fumes. We've had a crazy few months for sure. Ben is doing well, he does have to have another surgery but we're not sure of the date as of late. How is everyone else doing?! Do my eyes deceive me or is Adam back?


Meech!! Great to hear from you, glad all is well with you and Ben, but sounds like you've been very busy.
In a nutshell - yes Adam is back and has even met up with John in Spain - you'll have to go back quite a few pages to find the pics;
Ed has had a heart procedure which thankfully has gone well, Spuds mum has had a bit of a rough time but is now cheered up by some youtubers, Joe's mum is in France and I am on summer hols so very chilled and well at the mo. We have a few more regulars in the CDR and I think they are all OK too.
Anyway when you have time to relax I hope you can pop back in when there are more of us around. Take care


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Steve_carter

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!



Happy Sunday everyone. How is everyone spending the day of rest?


----------



## Lyn W

Steve_carter said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. How is everyone spending the day of rest?


Hi Steve nothing very exciting going on with me - probably a walk or cycle to stock up on some dandies.
What about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello friends! I am alive and I am okay  I have been working two jobs as of late and have been running on fumes. We've had a crazy few months for sure. Ben is doing well, he does have to have another surgery but we're not sure of the date as of late. How is everyone else doing?! Do my eyes deceive me or is Adam back?


He is. 
I am so very pleased to hear you're okay, Michelle and that Ben's doing well.
i've been back a while and sent you a couple of alerts, was a wee bit concerned. 
You missed the Cold Dark Roomiversary, but you were not forgotten.
You missed John from Scotland and I meeting up in Spain for a holiday, we thought of you.
Please try to stay in touch.
Missed you around here.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm relaxing in the shade with a beer and cheese - can't go far wrong with that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I can almost here you say that in a kind of American accent. Hahahaha Good day Sir! That's said in an English accent. Hahahahaha


I love different accents.
Met up with John recently who has a lovely Scottish accent.
wifey's accent is marvelous.
And I like all the differences in accent in the US.
Variety and all that............
Good morning, Mike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's bright and sunny here, but the Mistral (a very strong wind that blows down the Rhone valley) is strong too. So we need to make sure things don't blow away.
> 
> Last night was the 'fête votive' for the town... the festival.
> 
> They start with bull running in the street. This isn't Pamplona type. The worst injury we have seen over the years is grazes from a young 'abrivado' slipping on horse or cow poop.
> 
> Bull running here involves a bull, with horns in woolly covers and escorted by 'gardiens' (cowboys on horseback) being pursued by a group of young men who attempt to stop it in its tracks by grabbing the horns and the tail.
> 
> There are barriers to prevent the bulls or horses from crashing into restaurant tables and up side streets. We watched from the steps of the pharmacy.
> View attachment 182701
> 
> View attachment 182702
> 
> 
> Afterwards there's the pegoulade- the carnival - a mix of bands that have been in the bars since about 10am and various local groups and the one massive float from one of the Mediterranean resorts that struggles to fit under telephone wires and round the bend if a medieval street. We were rewarded by a bloke climbing to the top to lift the wires over again, but nobody with flares in their hands this time!


Oh, I'd quite forgotten! 
Saw this when i was a child, i'm sure. 
And the infamous Mistral, it all comes flooding back.
Thanks for keeping in touch and posting photos, lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!


Afternoon, Lyn.
Almost no sleep last night and woke up with several tattoos.
Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. How is everyone spending the day of rest?


Hello there Steve and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out for flying jellyfish and ask the one-legged pirate if you want anything. 
A coffee? 
Something stronger perhaps?
i have to try and remove all my nightmare tattoos today and later go out and buy a potato for wifey.
How about you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm relaxing in the shade with a beer and cheese - can't go far wrong with that


Life really doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Yes if you have your underground done then no one would see it - hopefully!


Maybe only his wifey ! 
Well we got to see John's hidden (but not hidden anymore) tattoo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Maybe only his wifey !
> Well we got to see John's hidden (but not hidden anymore) tattoo


John has a few tattoos already.
Quite nice, actually.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Meech!! Great to hear from you, glad all is well with you and Ben, but sounds like you've been very busy.
> In a nutshell - yes Adam is back and has even met up with John in Spain - you'll have to go back quite a few pages to find the pics;
> Ed has had a heart procedure which thankfully has gone well, Spuds mum has had a bit of a rough time but is now cheered up by some youtubers, Joe's mum is in France and I am on summer hols so very chilled and well at the mo. We have a few more regulars in the CDR and I think they are all OK too.
> Anyway when you have time to relax I hope you can pop back in when there are more of us around. Take care


Today is the first weekend in seven whole weeks that I've had off! I even have tomorrow off. Thankfully, very soon my part time job will ease up a bit as they have hired two new people to help pick up the slack. I'll be able to go back to only working 3 or 4 12 hour shifts and maybe one of my 2nd jobs shifts a week instead of working every day. Can't hate the money right now though! I've been working close to 75 hours a week!

I'm very glad that Adam is back and that he and John(I've been thinking about him too) got to meet up with each other! Very VERY glad Ed is doing better and I'm sorry I missed it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today is the first weekend in seven whole weeks that I've had off! I even have tomorrow off. Thankfully, very soon my part time job will ease up a bit as they have hired two new people to help pick up the slack. I'll be able to go back to only working 3 or 4 12 hour shifts and maybe one of my 2nd jobs shifts a week instead of working every day. Can't hate the money right now though! I've been working close to 75 hours a week!
> 
> I'm very glad that Adam is back and that he and John(I've been thinking about him too) got to meet up with each other! Very VERY glad Ed is doing better and I'm sorry I missed it .


Golly, Meech, don't overdo it, though I understand the money is useful. 
You've got to have a life as well.
And make sure you enjoy this time off, even if it's only spent relaxing.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is.
> I am so very pleased to hear you're okay, Michelle and that Ben's doing well.
> i've been back a while and sent you a couple of alerts, was a wee bit concerned.
> You missed the Cold Dark Roomiversary, but you were not forgotten.
> You missed John from Scotland and I meeting up in Spain for a holiday, we thought of you.
> Please try to stay in touch.
> Missed you around here.


I can't believe I missed the roomiversary! I'm very truly sorry if I worried you! It's just been crazy over here. My sister in law got married and a week later she and her family packed up and moved to North Dakota. I don't miss her much but I do miss my two nieces more than I thought I could. It seems you had a wonderful time in Spain with John! How is wifey? Ben is doing well but a little upset that he's going to have to have another surgery soon and be out another six months.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can't believe I missed the roomiversary! I'm very truly sorry if I worried you! It's just been crazy over here. My sister in law got married and a week later she and her family packed up and moved to North Dakota. I don't miss her much but I do miss my two nieces more than I thought I could. It seems you had a wonderful time in Spain with John! How is wifey? Ben is doing well but a little upset that he's going to have to have another surgery soon and be out another six months.


Must be very frustrating for poor Ben, please pass on my regards. 
wifey ran off with the neighbour.
Oh, i do miss him. 
Not really, she's fine and came to Spain with us, she's quite a happy girl right now. (famous last words). 
As you know, i vanished for quite a while myself, so much writing and research to do. 
Must go back to it again soon. 
It's really lovely to catch up.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must be very frustrating for poor Ben, please pass on my regards.
> wifey ran off with the neighbour.
> Oh, i do miss him.
> Not really, she's fine and came to Spain with us, she's quite a happy girl right now. (famous last words).
> As you know, i vanished for quite a while myself, so much writing and research to do.
> Must go back to it again soon.
> It's really lovely to catch up.


It is lovely! I missed you a great deal! And I've missed everyone while I was gone. I imagine Tidgy is well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is lovely! I missed you a great deal! And I've missed everyone while I was gone. I imagine Tidgy is well?


Tidgy is the Calendar Girl this month on the TFO calendar, so she has a massive ego and is prancing about like Miss World. 
Seriously she's fine, though suffering a little in the summer heat. 
Others have missed you too, you had not been forgotten here.


----------



## Steve_carter

Lyn W said:


> Hi Steve nothing very exciting going on with me - probably a walk or cycle to stock up on some dandies.
> What about you?



Same really. Just relaxing for the working week ahead. I went for a walk this morning to pick up some dandies funny enough. Glad I did as the winds are picking up here now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh it is ! For some reason i thought your posts was John's lol.
> You should get a little tattoo. Just to see how it is.


You can't get one.
They're addictive.


----------



## Steve_carter

JoesMum said:


> I'm relaxing in the shade with a beer and cheese - can't go far wrong with that



Jealous of that. I think I might grab a beer myself abit later.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is the Calendar Girl this month on the TFO calendar, so she has a massive ego and is prancing about like Miss World.
> Seriously she's fine, though suffering a little in the summer heat.
> Others have missed you too, you had not been forgotten here.


Sweet Tidgy! She IS miss world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sweet Tidgy! She IS miss world!


Shhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She might be listening.
Her head is big enough already.
But, yeah, she is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Jealous of that. I think I might grab a beer myself abit later.


Have one here, you're welcome, we've got several makes.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all . glad to your doing well meech  . sorry to read mr ben is going for another op  

looks like mum is having a great time


had rather a lot do drink last night so having a lazy day i did got a new car polisher yesterday so tried it on the bathroom mirror, good little toy


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there Steve and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out for flying jellyfish and ask the one-legged pirate if you want anything.
> A coffee?
> Something stronger perhaps?
> i have to try and remove all my nightmare tattoos today and later go out and buy a potato for wifey.
> How about you ?



Thank you for the warm welcome! I'll have to stick to coffees & energy drinks at this current moment due to driving later. That said though I believe a chilled one might be on cards later this evening... Today is a complete lazy day for the busy scheduled work load next week. Enjoy your day & do not get the wrong potato!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning all . glad to your doing well meech  . sorry to read mr ben is going for another op
> 
> looks like mum is having a great time
> 
> 
> had rather a lot do drink last night so having a lazy day i did got a new car polisher yesterday so tried it on the bathroom mirror, good little toy


I wondered why you were so late appearing, today. 
Bit of a lie in ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I'll have to stick to coffees & energy drinks at this current moment due to driving later. That said though I believe a chilled one might be on cards later this evening... Today is a complete lazy day for the busy scheduled work load next week. Enjoy your day & do not get the wrong potato!!


No, she'd be furious! 
Enjoy your calm before the storm. 
I'm on the coffee too, though may have some wine later. 
No beer in the house. 
But plenty in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I'll have to stick to coffees & energy drinks at this current moment due to driving later. That said though I believe a chilled one might be on cards later this evening... Today is a complete lazy day for the busy scheduled work load next week. Enjoy your day & do not get the wrong potato!!


Oh, yeah, kids, serious lesson of the day, and it really is.
DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wondered why you were so late appearing, today.
> Bit of a lie in ?



indeed


how are you today mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> how are you today mr adam?


Splendidly splendiferous and splendid, than you. 
But gotta go shopping in a bit. 
Actually, i rather like shopping here.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> You can't get one.
> They're addictive.


Its true! I got my second one about 2 months after i got my first.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> how are you today mr adam?


Good afternoon John and...............

*WELCOME BACK*!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Sweet Tidgy! She IS miss world!


Hi, Meech, nice to see you FINALLY around! Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

​to everyone at CDR!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​to everyone at CDR!


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


Hi Adam, Wifey ad Tdgy. Hope you are all well. 

Had planned to take Oli out for a walk (temperature dropped to 30 degrees C during the day), but changed my mind. It was - and still is - very windy and *dusty*.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> ​to everyone at CDR!


Hello !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey ad Tdgy. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Had planned to take Oli out for a walk (temperature dropped to 30 degrees C during the day), but changed my mind. It was - and still is - very windy and *dusty*.


We're fine, thanks. 
Bit breezy today here , too, but only refreshingly so. 
36 degrees here, so still pretty warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shopping done.
2 prickly pair fruits.
A pound of mince beef.
2 slices of minced spleen.sausage. 
2 small lettuces. 
2 avocados 
No camel left today unfortunately.
Out to do the paper goods and drinks later.
It's cooler then and the local shop doesn't open til 7.


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> I can almost here you say that in a kind of American accent. Hahahaha Good day Sir! That's said in an English accent. Hahahahaha


Hear ! Aaaaaàh spell check you Bass turd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Hear ! Aaaaaàh spell check you Bass turd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I never noticed.
Must be slipping.


----------



## mike taylor

See an I didn't curse . Bass turd is fish poo . Hahahahaha


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello !!!


Hi @Linhdan Nguyen hope you (and of course your torts) are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> See an I didn't curse . Bass turd is fish poo . Hahahahaha


Or guitar poop, I suppose.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @Linhdan Nguyen hope you (and of course your torts) are well.


My torts and I are doing well, thank you for asking. How are you & Oli ?


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My torts and I are doing well, thank you for asking. How are you & Oli ?


I'm fine and so is Oli, thanks, though we are both bored. "Wait till Winter"  I keep saying to myself; when we freeze to death *and* get "imprisoned " at home.


----------



## Steve_carter

Now it's time for that lager. Hope everyone has had a great Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> View attachment 182760
> 
> 
> Now it's time for that lager. Hope everyone has had a great Sunday!


Enjoy. 
is the dog under the table trying to sneak a sip ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right off out again.
See you in 10.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, Meech, nice to see you FINALLY around! Hope you are well.


Thank you Gillian! I'm well, hope you are too!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm fine and so is Oli, thanks, though we are both bored. "Wait till Winter"  I keep saying to myself; when we freeze to death *and* get "imprisoned " at home.


I know what you mean. I enjoy hot weather. Im stuck inside an air conditioned office for 10 hrs now though *sigh*


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy.
> is the dog under the table trying to sneak a sip ?


Always trying for a sneaky sip. She's at my legs now keeping my legs warm! Haha


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I know what you mean. I enjoy hot weather. Im stuck inside an air conditioned office for 10 hrs now though *sigh*


I love Summer.  However, at times it gets *so* hot here that the CDD (Civil Defence Dept.) cautions from the sun, sun stokes etc. This makes us stay at home till sunset.  On the other hand, during Winter we sit and wait for the sun.  No Autumn, no Spring in this desert climate.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Thank you Gillian! I'm well, hope you are too!


Glad to hear you are well. Am fine, thanks .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Always trying for a sneaky sip. She's at my legs now keeping my legs warm! Haha


Useful in winter. 
Or most of the year in the UK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

one 4 pack of loo rolls. 
1 double pack of kitchen roll. 
4 small packs of Tempo (our equivalent of Kleenex)
2 litre bottles of Coca Cola.
1 litre bottle of Sprite.
2 litre cartons of milk
4 eggs. 
Took back 6 empty bottles for refund and recycling.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> I love Summer.  However, at times it gets *so* hot here that the CDD (Civil Defence Dept.) cautions from the sun, sun stokes etc. This makes us stay at home till sunset.  On the other hand, during Winter we sit and wait for the sun.  No Autumn, no Spring in this desert climate.


I like hot. Lol 
Winter here is so painfully cold. And the snow! How is a girl to get to work to pay the bills?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I like hot. Lol
> Winter here is so painfully cold. And the snow! How is a girl to get to work to pay the bills?!


Ski ?


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I like hot. Lol
> Winter here is so painfully cold. And the snow! How is a girl to get to work to pay the bills?!


An intelligent question as far as snow is concerned.  Here in Jordan we get *stuck* at home when it snows. What a *BORE* it is! 
*Nobody* is allowed out, be it by foot or by car. If you need anything from a store/supermarket you are to call CDD for help.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Useful in winter.
> Or most of the year in the UK.



Oh it could be the hottest day in the UK but, playing ball, walks, cuddles. & looking after tort. Your day soon goes. Haha. Hence the cheeky larger. Tort is sleeping, dog is 'chilling' perfect time to watch some tv.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> one 4 pack of loo rolls.
> 1 double pack of kitchen roll.
> 4 small packs of Tempo (our equivalent of Kleenex)
> 2 litre bottles of Coca Cola.
> 1 litre bottle of Sprite.
> 2 litre cartons of milk
> 4 eggs.
> Took back 6 empty bottles for refund and recycling.



You forgot beer.... Haha! Hope you had a good weekend mate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Oh it could be the hottest day in the UK but, playing ball, walks, cuddles. & looking after tort. Your day soon goes. Haha. Hence the cheeky larger. Tort is sleeping, dog is 'chilling' perfect time to watch some tv.


Sounds idyllic. 
Still got no beer here.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ski ?


I should start learning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> You forgot beer.... Haha! Hope you had a good weekend mate!


I shall. My weekend is Monday and Tuesday, but I don't work much at the moment. 
Can only get beer from the new town and i hate to go there.
Stay in my medieval medina.
Got to try to persuade wifey to go up town.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I should start learning


Me too....better late than never.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I should start learning


Funnily enough, just 50 km away, up in the mountains we have a winter ski resort, right in the heart of Morocco. 
i go in the winter sometimes.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> An intelligent question as far as snow is concerned.  Here in Jordan we get *stuck* at home when it snows. What a *BORE* it is!
> *Nobody* is allowed out, be it by foot or by car. If you need anything from a store/supermarket you are to call CDD for help.


Thats nice. I work security and since we follow law enforcement schedule, this means we have to show up to work, rain or shine. Last year though, i packed 3 bags of clothes since i knew i would be stranded at work for a few days.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Funnily enough, just 50 km away, up in the mountains we have a winter ski resort, right in the heart of Morocco.
> i go in the winter sometimes.


Ehh i dont know. I have one near me somewhere too. But i just dont like the cold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ehh i dont know. I have one near me somewhere too. But i just dont like the cold


Me neither.
But I have very warm ski clothes.
I look like the Michelin man.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Off work and going to get my car back from my mom. Im so hungry !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Off work and going to get my car back from my mom. Im so hungry !!


I've got a nice selection of cheese if you want some.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got a nice selection of cheese if you want some.


Cheese only tastes good cooked. Except parmesan cheese. Thats good shredded & cold


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me neither.
> But I have very warm ski clothes.
> I look like the Michelin man.


Very sexy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Cheese only tastes good cooked. Except parmesan cheese. Thats good shredded & cold


I have lots of different cheeses. 
i'm sure there's some you'd like. 
Cheese is Good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Very sexy


Hmmmmmmm.......


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have lots of different cheeses.
> i'm sure there's some you'd like.
> Cheese is Good.


I've devoured lots of room temperature or cold cheese.
Cut. Eat. Repeat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've devoured lots of room temperature or cold cheese.
> Cut. Eat. Repeat.


Heaven. 
Evening, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Heaven.
> Evening, Ed.


Hello, there.
What a waste of a day.
Thunderstorms and rain killed any plans that we may have had and talk of coiled bulbs here kept me off of the forum, too.
I Hope I Didn't Miss much.


----------



## cmacusa3

Cheese is my weakness! 

How's everyone doing? It was nice to get back and see the torts. 

Someone came in our neighborhood while I was gone Friday night with a code device and got into several garages. I lost my tools. Luckily it wasn't as bad as my neighbor, he lost over 10 grand in golf supplies for his business.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Cheese is my weakness!
> 
> How's everyone doing? It was nice to get back and see the torts.
> 
> Someone came in our neighborhood while I was gone Friday night with a code device and got into several garages. I lost a my tools. Luckily it wasn't as bad as my neighbor, he lost over 10 grand in golf supplies for his business.


So sorry, Craig.
It's why I have my garage door opener disabled. 
You missed all of today's thunderstorms.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cheese is Adams kryptonite


----------



## cmacusa3

My mother in law was staying at the house. I usually do unplug it when we leave town but didn't because she was here. Thankfully they didn't go into any houses.

Looks like Florida has a lot of rain coming this week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, there.
> What a waste of a day.
> Thunderstorms and rain killed any plans that we may have had and talk of coiled bulbs here kept me off of the forum, too.
> I Hope I Didn't Miss much.


That coiled bulb stuff is still continuing. 
I've had quite a nice day. 
2 days off now. 
ha ha! 
Sorry you've had such a poor day.


----------



## cmacusa3

I think that coiled bulb stuff is funny. It's like the glass tank discussion, Either it works for you or doesn't, it's best to move on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That coiled bulb stuff is still continuing.
> I've had quite a nice day.
> 2 days off now.
> ha ha!
> Sorry you've had such a poor day.


I shouldn't complain about any day that I layed around and watched television.
It certainly could have been worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Cheese is my weakness!
> 
> How's everyone doing? It was nice to get back and see the torts.
> 
> Someone came in our neighborhood while I was gone Friday night with a code device and got into several garages. I lost my tools. Luckily it wasn't as bad as my neighbor, he lost over 10 grand in golf supplies for his business.


Crikey! 
Glad you're home safe and happy.
Sorry about your tools, but , as you say, could've been worse.
We do lots of cheese posts here. 
I eat tons of the stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cheese is Adams kryptonite


My spinach!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> My mother in law was staying at the house. I usually do unplug it when we leave town but didn't because she was here. Thankfully they didn't go into any houses.
> 
> Looks like Florida has a lot of rain coming this week.


What be this rain of which you speak ?


----------



## cmacusa3

I can't eat enough of it. I workout daily and eat pretty clean diet but if cheese is around I'm eating all of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I think that coiled bulb stuff is funny. It's like the glass tank discussion, Either it works for you or doesn't, it's best to move on.


Yeah, but we've lost several members because of it.


----------



## cmacusa3

We had a few showers the last couple of days but it's still been in the 100's the last 3 days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I can't eat enough of it. I workout daily and eat pretty clean diet but if cheese is around I'm eating all of it.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Points!!!!!


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but we've lost several members because of it.




I agree but they continue to push the argument. I think some people just like to debate everything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I think that coiled bulb stuff is funny. It's like the glass tank discussion, Either it works for you or doesn't, it's best to move on.


We get members warning newbies about the real and possible issues of coiled bulbs and then one irresponsible member wants to assure them that they are 100% safe. I've grown tired of it.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have lots of different cheeses.
> i'm sure there's some you'd like.
> Cheese is Good.


Ehhh. Idk. I like it cooked & melted.


----------



## cmacusa3

ED that is 100% on point!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night, gang.
I've got an early day tomorrow.


----------



## cmacusa3

Night Ed. Real World for me again tomorrow:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I agree but they continue to push the argument. I think some people just like to debate everything.


On both sides, yeah. 
So i hide in here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Night Ed. Real World for me again tomorrow:/


I'm glad that your adventure was a success.
Memories are all that you get to keep forever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We get members warning newbies about the real and possible issues of coiled bulbs and then one irresponsible member wants to assure them that they are 100% safe. I've grown tired of it.


Open debate is good. 
But it so often ends up as personal attacks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Open debate is good.
> But it so often ends up as personal attacks.


Far too often.
This anonymous false chest beating is rediculous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ehhh. Idk. I like it cooked & melted.


Me, too! 
Cooked, melted, cold, room temperature, frozen.
No, not the last one, so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night, gang.
> I've got an early day tomorrow.


Night, night, Ed.
Nos da. 
Tomorrow we'll just talk about cheese. 
it's better that way.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too!
> Cooked, melted, cold, room temperature, frozen.
> No, not the last one, so much.



You seem to have forgotten aerosolized


----------



## jaizei

And for some reason, that made this pop into my head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You seem to have forgotten aerosolized


No, I was trying, but no, I hadn't. 
Even thought that you might mention it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And for some reason, that made this pop into my head


Oh, golly, not that again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I'm off to listen to wifey's snoring for a bit. 
Lovely to hear from @meech008 today.
Glad to know you're well, if busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night.
or as we say here:
Leila sa'eda.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> We get members warning newbies about the real and possible issues of coiled bulbs and then one irresponsible member wants to assure them that they are 100% safe. I've grown tired of it.


Me too. 

It's the same member that refuses to acknowledge the very peculiar circumstances surrounding the bloke with his hoard of rescued Egyptians. Recommending going to buy your own antibiotics is not the way to go with that one. If he would only read the back history with some of these people. 

There's a difference between what I do (don't give a wotsit about Joe eating buttercups for example) and what I recommend to newbies.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's looking like another hard day's relaxation here 

Hope you have a good day yourself


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Me too.
> 
> It's the same member that refuses to acknowledge the very peculiar circumstances surrounding the bloke with his hoard of rescued Egyptians. Recommending going to buy your own antibiotics is not the way to go with that one. If he would only read the back history with some of these people.
> 
> There's a difference between what I do (don't give a wotsit about Joe eating buttercups for example) and what I recommend to newbies.


Lovely post from Wellington at the end of that thread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Most of us are trying to help people.
Some of us are just trying to win an argument.
Sad, sad man.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - it was busy in here yesterday!
I did pop in last night but then my sister rang and 2 hours later I was too exhausted to post.
Hope everyone is well and has a great Monday!
I'm going to sort out all my teaching resources today and reclaim a bedroom!


----------



## jaizei

This isn't a private club. Everyone can read it. Don't talk about other members unless you want this thread closed as well.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> This isn't a private club. Everyone can read it. Don't talk about other members unless you want this thread closed as well.


Apologies @jaizei


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! hope you all had a great weekend.


Morning, Ed, my weekend is just beginning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Ed, my weekend is just beginning.


How's that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most of us are trying to help people.
> Some of us are just trying to win an argument.
> Sad, sad little man.


Careful, folks, let's not get personal in here !
Cheese talk, please.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Agreed
Done
I would welcome an edit.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Careful, folks, let's not get personal in here !
> Cheese talk, please.


Roquefort, brie and little goat's pelardons from a market stall. 

Lunch


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just can't do brie.
Not even a tiny bit on a large cracker.
I have a French friend who loves the stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - it was busy in here yesterday!
> I did pop in last night but then my sister rang and 2 hours later I was too exhausted to post.
> Hope everyone is well and has a great Monday!
> I'm going to sort out all my teaching resources today and reclaim a bedroom!


 Afternoon, Lyn.
I'm late today, wedding going on in the street until 7.30am this morning. 
Even i need some sleep. 
Horns, drums, shouting and ululating all night. 
Worse than nightmares of being tattooed.


----------



## cmacusa3

Vacations are a great get away from work, but coming back to see what all has happened makes me re-think ever going again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Vacations are a great get away from work, but coming back to see what all has happened makes me re-think ever going again.


I always like getting back home.
But usually I didn't miss a thing.


----------



## cmacusa3

I was ready to get home, but man coming into the mess at the office today.......HORRIBLE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's looking like another hard day's relaxation here
> 
> Hope you have a good day yourself


Afternoon, Linda.
Indeed, it's a hard life, isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - it was busy in here yesterday!
> I did pop in last night but then my sister rang and 2 hours later I was too exhausted to post.
> Hope everyone is well and has a great Monday!
> I'm going to sort out all my teaching resources today and reclaim a bedroom!


Yes, Lyn.
Saw you popped onto the 'Songs Thread', but not here.
i am mortally wounded. 
Another fun day ahead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's that?


Monday and Tuesday are my days off, so i can teach Saturdays and Sundays when most students and adults aren't working.
Not that I'm doing much anyway, at the moment, summer hols and all that. Even Zacariah's toddled off to the beach.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Roquefort, brie and little goat's pelardons from a market stall.
> 
> Lunch


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now you're talking my langauge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just can't do brie.
> Not even a tiny bit on a large cracker.
> I have a French friend who loves the stuff


And an English friend, two in fact!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Vacations are a great get away from work, but coming back to see what all has happened makes me re-think ever going again.


Morning, Craig
We can't live in our caves all our lives.
Oh, wait a moment, I pretty well do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I was ready to get home, but man coming into the mess at the office today.......HORRIBLE.


It should make you feel important.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Now that the ZIKA virus has Broward County in its grip.
Our school board leaders have given us all a can of spray.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now that the ZIKA virus has Broward County in its grip.
> Our school board leaders have given us all a can of spray.
> Thanks.


I'm sure you can all now sleep safely in your beds.


----------



## Eric Phillips

https://www.google.com/amp/fusion.net/story/333793/oxitec-zika-fighting-mosquitoes/amp/

Rest assure the Feds are helping zombie apocalypse anyone? Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eric Phillips said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/fusion.net/story/333793/oxitec-zika-fighting-mosquitoes/amp/
> 
> Rest assure the Feds are helping zombie apocalypse anyone? Lol


Hi, Eric, welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Grab a beer or coffee and an armadillo to sit on and watch out for the flying jellyfish. 
I'm sure you're all feeling perfectly secure. 
Love watching zombie movies, but an actual attack ?
Oh, I live in Morocco, happened years ago.


----------



## Eric Phillips

Thank You, be happy to raise a glass of cheers and give the do's and don'ts of torting around a break


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eric Phillips said:


> Thank You, be happy to raise a glass of cheers and give the do's and don'ts of torting around a break


Absolutely. 
That's what this Room is for.
Cheers, my friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off out to roast poor Tidgy in the garden for an hour.
Too hot for much more than that. 
But she enjoys it and gets her UVB. 
Lots of showers and shade, so we'll survive. 
See you shortly.


----------



## wellington

JoesMum said:


> Lovely post from Wellington at the end of that thread.


Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Thank you


Afternoon, Barbara, fancy some cheese and a slurp ?
i'm just off out with Tidgy, so the one-legged pirate will help you. 
Hope all is well with you.
see you later.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Barbara, fancy some cheese and a slurp ?
> i'm just off out with Tidgy, so the one-legged pirate will help you.
> Hope all is well with you.
> see you later.


Always in for cheese and the slurp depending on what the slurp is and time of day.
All is well, thank you. Hope the same with you. Give Tigdy an extra pet or treat on me.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo




no tattoo today, will need to save some pennies first. my boss was in today and told me our big boss (company owner) was very impressed with my efforts last week . had one on one time with a lad we took on, he's getting the hang of it . another new lad tomorrow, we took him on but i have still to assess so that is tomorrows job. 

off to pick up new wheels for the degus from post office, all in it's been a successful Monday!


----------



## JoesMum

After a quiet couple of days, tomorrow's plans involve boots, binoculars and a lot of bends


Those yellow and white minor roads in the Cevennes mountains. 

There are 4 kinds of vulture (Black, Egyptian, Griffon and Lamergeier) and Golden Eagles to find up there. I would be delighted if I saw any of them, but am being more realistic about enjoying the views instead


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Always in for cheese and the slurp depending on what the slurp is and time of day.
> All is well, thank you. Hope the same with you. Give Tigdy an extra pet or treat on me.


I gave her both.
She says "Shokran!" 
(thank you).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo
> View attachment 182848
> 
> 
> 
> no tattoo today, will need to save some pennies first. my boss was in today and told me our big boss (company owner) was very impressed with my efforts last week . had one on one time with a lad we took on, he's getting the hang of it . another new lad tomorrow, we took him on but i have still to assess so that is tomorrows job.
> 
> off to pick up new wheels for the degus from post office, all in it's been a successful Monday!


Evenooning, John.
Glad you've had a good day.
That Stella looks good.
wifey still not been to the supermarket and I'm out of vodka and gin now, too.
Still, i've plenty of beer and whisky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> After a quiet couple of days, tomorrow's plans involve boots, binoculars and a lot of bends
> View attachment 182852
> 
> Those yellow and white minor roads in the Cevennes mountains.
> 
> There are 4 kinds of vulture (Black, Egyptian, Griffon and Lamergeier) and Golden Eagles to find up there. I would be delighted if I saw any of them, but am being more realistic about enjoying the views instead


Hope you get lucky with the birds. 
Get eagles and hawks above the medina almost daily, but the vultures and buzzards are mainly further south. 
But the views are tremendous, as i'm sure you're well aware.


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone! I'm enjoying a lovely day off after running some errands. How is everyone?!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> After a quiet couple of days, tomorrow's plans involve boots, binoculars and a lot of bends
> View attachment 182852
> 
> Those yellow and white minor roads in the Cevennes mountains.
> 
> There are 4 kinds of vulture (Black, Egyptian, Griffon and Lamergeier) and Golden Eagles to find up there. I would be delighted if I saw any of them, but am being more realistic about enjoying the views instead




glad you're having a good time mum


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evenooning, John.
> Glad you've had a good day.
> That Stella looks good.
> wifey still not been to the supermarket and I'm out of vodka and gin now, too.
> Still, i've plenty of beer and whisky.




that'll do nicely


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm enjoying a lovely day off after running some errands. How is everyone?!




meech!!!! waahhhh!!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> meech!!!! waahhhh!!!


How are you?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm enjoying a lovely day off after running some errands. How is everyone?!


Afternoon, Michelle. 
I'm tired.
Two nights without sleep.
Last night was an all night wedding in my street, the night before Lyn attacked me with a knitting needle trying to tattoo me. 
(one of those was but a dream). 
Glad you're enjoying your day off.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> How are you?!




I'm on cloud 9 as usual . all ok with you and your clan??


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Michelle.
> I'm tired.
> Two nights without sleep.
> Last night was an all night wedding in my street, the night before Lyn attacked me with a knitting needle trying to tattoo me.
> (one of those was but a dream).
> Glad you're enjoying your day off.


I've had nightmares about weddings too  seriously though that's the worst not being able to sleep! I hope that you can sleep tonight!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> I'm on cloud 9 as usual . all ok with you and your clan??


All is wonderful! Been to pay my taxes today at the treasurers office and then got Buddy's nails trimmed and cleaned out Earls enclosure. Productive day and feels good to have everything done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've had nightmares about weddings too  seriously though that's the worst not being able to sleep! I hope that you can sleep tonight!


Ta.
i'm fine, really, just got up a bit late. 
Don't need much sleep.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> All is wonderful! Been to pay my taxes today at the treasurers office and then got Buddy's nails trimmed and cleaned out Earls enclosure. Productive day and feels good to have everything done




good day , time to rest??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.
> i'm fine, really, just got up a bit late.
> Don't need much sleep.




except in the dolphin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> except in the dolphin


 Ahem, yes. 
Drunken stupors are the exception to the rule.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem, yes.
> Drunken stupors are the exception to the rule.




'twas mearly a seista


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 'twas mearly a seista


When in Rome.................


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good day , time to rest??


Oh if only! How are those degus?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Oh if only! How are those degus?




don't overdo things, make some you time. the degus are awesome!! we have 4 now :0, I need to update there thead.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When in Rome.................




.....watch out for merkats!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .....watch out for merkats!!


yes, I'm sure that's the expression.


----------



## Moozillion

Been watching the Olympics.
Hubby says his favorite Olympic sports are: Women's Beach Volleyball, Women's Gymnastics and Women's High Dive. 

I must admit, I have been enjoying the Men's Swimming...


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> don't overdo things, make some you time. the degus are awesome!! we have 4 now :0, I need to update there thead.


Did you adopt another??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Been watching the Olympics.
> Hubby says his favorite Olympic sports are: Women's Beach Volleyball, Women's Gymnastics and Women's High Dive.
> 
> I must admit, I have been enjoying the Men's Swimming...


All those cupping marks ?
Hi, Bea, I agree with hubby, rubbish sports but very interesting to watch for some reason.


----------



## Moozillion

No, the cupping is weird...
But I appreciate a nice physique!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, the cupping is weird...
> But I appreciate a nice physique!


Like me, from a purely aesthetic, professional and detached scientific viewpoint, i'm sure.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like me, from a purely aesthetic, professional and detached scientific viewpoint, i'm sure.


But of COURSE! (...wink, wink, nudge, nudge...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But of COURSE! (...wink, wink, nudge, nudge...)


How are you, Mooz ?


----------



## Moozillion

Pretty well, thanks.
We've got a couple of friends living with us for a while. Although we made the decision to offer them space because they are such good friends, it's quite another thing to have people living in your home regardless of how respectful they are of our space.

The husband of the couple has been in kidney failure for a number of years, and it finally got so bad he was on dialysis for a year and just got a kidney transplant from his brother. They live in a tiny little trailer/caravan waaaaaay out in a rural area that is 2 hrs from the nearest hospital and have only 1 vehicle. We live 0.8 miles from a very good full service hospital and have a guest bedroom and bath that doesn't often get used. So we offered them space until he is safely recovered from his surgery (which was July 20).
Funny how I didn't fully appreciate my private space until it wasn't so private any more!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Did you adopt another??




http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/degus!!!-:)-:).136808/


we had to separate the 2 boys...
yip  a little girl pup to keep mum company.


----------



## Eric Phillips

I think the Olympic committee is going to change the name of woman's beach volleyball to booty flossing.... Could be just a rumor


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Pretty well, thanks.
> We've got a couple of friends living with us for a while. Although we made the decision to offer them space because they are such good friends, it's quite another thing to have people living in your home regardless of how respectful they are of our space.
> 
> The husband of the couple has been in kidney failure for a number of years, and it finally got so bad he was on dialysis for a year and just got a kidney transplant from his brother. They live in a tiny little trailer/caravan waaaaaay out in a rural area that is 2 hrs from the nearest hospital and have only 1 vehicle. We live 0.8 miles from a very good full service hospital and have a guest bedroom and bath that doesn't often get used. So we offered them space until he is safely recovered from his surgery (which was July 20).
> Funny how I didn't fully appreciate my private space until it wasn't so private any more!




truly hope all goes well.


----------



## Eric Phillips

Moozillion said:


> Pretty well, thanks.
> We've got a couple of friends living with us for a while. Although we made the decision to offer them space because they are such good friends, it's quite another thing to have people living in your home regardless of how respectful they are of our space.
> 
> The husband of the couple has been in kidney failure for a number of years, and it finally got so bad he was on dialysis for a year and just got a kidney transplant from his brother. They live in a tiny little trailer/caravan waaaaaay out in a rural area that is 2 hrs from the nearest hospital and have only 1 vehicle. We live 0.8 miles from a very good full service hospital and have a guest bedroom and bath that doesn't often get used. So we offered them space until he is safely recovered from his surgery (which was July 20).
> Funny how I didn't fully appreciate my private space until it wasn't so private any more!



Kudos for you guys! Awesome you could help!


----------



## johnandjade

Eric Phillips said:


> Kudos for you guys! Awesome you could help!




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

Fido wanted his picture taken as well..








it is a little dry in there just now, hes due a bath and coir turn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Pretty well, thanks.
> We've got a couple of friends living with us for a while. Although we made the decision to offer them space because they are such good friends, it's quite another thing to have people living in your home regardless of how respectful they are of our space.
> 
> The husband of the couple has been in kidney failure for a number of years, and it finally got so bad he was on dialysis for a year and just got a kidney transplant from his brother. They live in a tiny little trailer/caravan waaaaaay out in a rural area that is 2 hrs from the nearest hospital and have only 1 vehicle. We live 0.8 miles from a very good full service hospital and have a guest bedroom and bath that doesn't often get used. So we offered them space until he is safely recovered from his surgery (which was July 20).
> Funny how I didn't fully appreciate my private space until it wasn't so private any more!


It's always such a pain doing good deeds.
Still, good on you.
How long do you expect them to stay ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Fido wanted his picture taken as well..
> View attachment 182867
> View attachment 182868
> 
> 
> View attachment 182869
> 
> 
> 
> it is a little dry in there just now, hes due a bath and coir turn


Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was just asking after Fido on your degu thread.
Thank you.
What a handsome fellow he is.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I was just asking after Fido on your degu thread.
> Thank you.
> What a handsome fellow he is.




he gets rather jealous


----------



## johnandjade

off to finish tonights jobs and have an early night. nos da friends. keep on wibbling


----------



## Moozillion

Eric Phillips said:


> I think the Olympic committee is going to change the name of woman's beach volleyball to booty flossing.... Could be just a rumor


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA(gasp, gasp)HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Here in France, we had the choice between Olympic handball, handball and the 11th place decider for the women's rugby Kenya v Columbia (which was rather like watching a primary school match)

They are finally showing the ladies K1 slalom - a sport in which I participated in my youth to quite a high level and that is probably responsible for my back problems - something interesting at last!


----------



## Moozillion

Eric Phillips said:


> Kudos for you guys! Awesome you could help!


Thanks. 
I have had occasion to need temporary support in the past, and on 3 occasions friends and family stepped up and let me live with them. So I feel grateful for the opportunity to continue to do my part, now that I can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to finish tonights jobs and have an early night. nos da friends. keep on wibbling


See you tomorrow. 
Leila sa'eda. 
Wibble.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always such a pain doing good deeds.
> Still, good on you.
> How long do you expect them to stay ?


Not totally sure. He has to get blood levels of his anti-rejection meds 3x a week right now, and they are still adjusting the dosages. Could be several months. 
They house-sat for some friends this weekend, and turns out those friends have a really BIG house- much more spacious than ours, although not located so close to the hospital for the required tests. So they may split their time between our house during the week and the friends' house on the weekends. That'll be nice for a little space, since this could be a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Not totally sure. He has to get blood levels of his anti-rejection meds 3x a week right now, and they are still adjusting the dosages. Could be several months.
> They house-sat for some friends this weekend, and turns out those friends have a really BIG house- much more spacious than ours, although not located so close to the hospital for the required tests. So they may split their time between our house during the week and the friends' house on the weekends. That'll be nice for a little space, since this could be a while.


Golly. 
It's a great thing to do, like to think I'd do the same, but I like my space, too.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> Fido wanted his picture taken as well..
> View attachment 182867
> View attachment 182868
> 
> 
> View attachment 182869
> 
> 
> 
> it is a little dry in there just now, hes due a bath and coir turn


Fido clearly admires you since he's decided to go bald like you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey has finally gone to the supermarket.
I think she got tired of me looking so sad and thirsty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lovely wifey's back with the beer! 
And she brought a Burger King too! 
I love my wifey.
Happy days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And an English friend, two in fact!


..............make that 2 and 1 Welsh friend


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off out to roast poor Tidgy in the garden for an hour.
> Too hot for much more than that.
> But she enjoys it and gets her UVB.
> Lots of showers and shade, so we'll survive.
> See you shortly.


.....stop calling me shorty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....stop calling me shorty!


Sorry, tall Lyn.
And good evening.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening Adam, How has your day been?
Better since Wifey returned with the beer?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam, How has your day been?
> Better since Wifey returned with the beer?


Much!
But it's been a good enough day, quality time with Tidgy and wifey.
Some reading and just a little research. 
You ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much!
> But it's been a good enough day, quality time with Tidgy and wifey.
> Some reading and just a little research.
> You ?


Got bored sorting out my books,
but then had the dentist so sorting books would have been preferable.
I have to have xrays but my next appointment can't be for another 2 months!!
Good job my teeth aren't falling out - they'd all be gone by then.
Could have them next week if I was a private patient,
but if you're an NHS patient you are treated as a second class citizen these days.
Apart from that visited a sister and had lots of cuddles from their beautiful dog


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Got bored sorting out my books,
> but then had the dentist so sorting books would have been preferable.
> I have to have xrays but my next appointment can't be for another 2 months!!
> Good job my teeth aren't falling out - they'd all be gone by then.
> Could have them next week if I was a private patient,
> but if you're an NHS patient you are treated as a second class citizen these days.
> Apart from that visited a sister and had lots of cuddles from their beautiful dog


Well the last bit sounds pretty good, not sure about the rest. 
They virtually drag people through the doors of the dentists here, but that's because you have to pay. 
But not much.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well the last bit sounds pretty good, not sure about the rest.
> They virtually drag people through the doors of the dentists here, but that's because you have to pay.
> But not much.


I've had 3 different dentists in the last year and half, then they tell me when I go for xrays it will be another new one!
Think I'm a module on the dental school training schedule.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Got bored sorting out my books,
> but then had the dentist so sorting books would have been preferable.
> I have to have xrays but my next appointment can't be for another 2 months!!
> Good job my teeth aren't falling out - they'd all be gone by then.
> Could have them next week if I was a private patient,
> but if you're an NHS patient you are treated as a second class citizen these days.
> Apart from that visited a sister and had lots of cuddles from their beautiful dog


2 months is so long !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Got bored sorting out my books,
> but then had the dentist so sorting books would have been preferable.
> I have to have xrays but my next appointment can't be for another 2 months!!
> Good job my teeth aren't falling out - they'd all be gone by then.
> Could have them next week if I was a private patient,
> but if you're an NHS patient you are treated as a second class citizen these days.
> Apart from that visited a sister and had lots of cuddles from their beautiful dog


2 months is so long ! I havent been to the dentist in a while and i would like to, i've just been so lazy


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

awww, what happen ? I didn't know I accidentally posted something already


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> 2 months is so long !


You're right Linhdan, but private patients are the money makers for them.
Many dentists will only treat privately now.
I won't go privately on principal.
I suppose everyone has to pay dental insurance in the US


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've had 3 different dentists in the last year and half, then they tell me when I go for xrays it will be another new one!
> Think I'm a module on the dental school training schedule.


i'm scared of dentists.
I'll just let them all fall out naturally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> awww, what happen ? I didn't know I accidentally posted something already


Have you been on the Cold Dark Room beer, Linhdan ?
Good afternoon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm scared of dentists.
> I'll just let them all fall out naturally.


I'm not scared of what they do but I don't trust them to do the best for my teeth these days.
They try to charge you private fees for NHS work if you don't watch them, and they put private patients before nhs
I used to have a lovely dentist who I trusted completely but then he left to become the chief tutor at dental school.


----------



## Lyn W

Its time I said goodnight,
I feel very sleepy tonight so not going to fight it.
I'll see you tomorrow but nos da for now
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not scared of what they do but I don't trust them to do the best for my teeth these days.
> They try to charge you private fees for NHS work if you don't watch them, and they put private patients before nhs
> I used to have a lovely dentist who I trusted completely but then he left to become the chief tutor at dental school.


Oh, the modern world


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its time I said goodnight,
> I feel very sleepy tonight so not going to fight it.
> I'll see you tomorrow but nos da for now
> Take care


Laila sa'eda, Lyn
wa ahlaam ladida.
(and sweet dreams) .


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> You're right Linhdan, but private patients are the money makers for them.
> Many dentists will only treat privately now.
> I won't go privately on principal.
> I suppose everyone has to pay dental insurance in the US


Nothing is free, even if you think it is.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you been on the Cold Dark Room beer, Linhdan ?
> Good afternoon.


No i have not. I don't really like beer. I like wine coolers... angry orchards aren't bad though. but other than those, I only do liquor.. light. dark is too nasty for me to actually "enjoy".


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's quiet tonight in my street.
wifey is asleep.
Tidgy is asleep.
I've had a drink (just one) and a Whopper with Cheese, followed by a light supper of more cheese. 
Should be able to sleep. 
Night night, all, an early night for me. 
See you all in the morning.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello Cold Dark room Back from camping and found me lots of dinosaurs...


Passed through this funny town just outside the monument. Everything was dinosaur crazy. It was pretty funny I missed the photo of the giant green dinosaur wearing a cowboy hat and EATING WATERMELON! Maybe I can find it on the internet...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cha Ching!!! Google had tons of them!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! mc'ds for breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh coffee


----------



## johnandjade

well that's another lad quit :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello Cold Dark room Back from camping and found me lots of dinosaurs...
> View attachment 182950
> 
> Passed through this funny town just outside the monument. Everything was dinosaur crazy. It was pretty funny I missed the photo of the giant green dinosaur wearing a cowboy hat and EATING WATERMELON! Maybe I can find it on the internet...


Hi, Chrissy.
Not entirely certain what species that is.
It's a new one on me. 
Did you have lots of fun ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Cha Ching!!! Google had tons of them!


That is very strange. 
Cowboysaurus melonagaster, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! mc'ds for breakfast


Afternoon, John.
I had Burger King last night so bacon butties for breakfast for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that's another lad quit :/


Oh, no!
Not one of the promising ones ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninooning, Cold Dark Roommates.
Tis hot, sunny and humid here in Fes as usual. 
It's 1pm and Tidgy is just retiring after a light luncheon for her siesta.
I have been studying bacteria on the net (can't get all of them for real, of course).
wifey is still asleep.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> I had Burger King last night so bacon butties for breakfast for me.




best way to start the day


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> Not one of the promising ones ?




thankfully not. boy in a branch across the road


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thankfully not. boy in a branch across the road


Well, that's a relief anyway. 
wifey just got up, so we're going to try to finish the jigsaw puzzle we've had hanging around for a year and a half.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> thankfully not. boy in a branch across the road


Good morning ! Where you been ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning ! Where you been ?


Good morning, Gramps! 
He's been working all hours, poor chap. 
He's at work again now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's cloudy, humid but kind of cool here near Fort LAUDERDALE beach.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all. Im very hungry


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

What ?! I wanted to vacation in Ft Lauderdale !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> well that's another lad quit :/


I wish some employees at my job would just quit. Makes my job so much harder when they wont do theirs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's cloudy, humid but kind of cool here near Fort LAUDERDALE beach.


Morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all. Im very hungry


Have some cheese.
Hot if you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I wish some employees at my job would just quit. Makes my job so much harder when they wont do theirs.


Yep, i hate it when people don't pull their weight.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 5pm here. 

We were up and away early to the Cevennes mountains this morning and it was blooming cold (12C) with a strong wind at 150 metres on Mont Aigoual! It's a slightly warmer 32C back at base 

And I got to see vultures! Lots of them on Causse Méjean. Black vultures and griffon vultures. I was pleased when I saw two at a distance then we saw a flock of about two dozen close up and watched them for ages before coming across another, even bigger, flock. 

I am a very happy, slightly weather-beaten birder tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. 5pm here.
> 
> We were up and away early to the Cevennes mountains this morning and it was blooming cold (12C) with a strong wind at 150 metres on Mont Aigoual! It's a slightly warmer 32C back at base
> 
> And I got to see vultures! Lots of them on Causse Méjean. Black vultures and griffon vultures. I was pleased when I saw two at a distance then we saw a flock of about two dozen close up and watched them for ages before coming across another, even bigger, flock.
> 
> I am a very happy, slightly weather-beaten birder tonight


Result! 
Great that you got to see the vultures.
It's a venue of vultures or a kettle of vultures if they're circling! 
Bet the slight physical pains were worth it.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Result!
> Great that you got to see the vultures.
> It's a venue of vultures or a kettle of vultures if they're circling!
> Bet the slight physical pains were worth it.


Well we definitely saw two kettles 

It's hard to believe my back was in such a mess this time last week. I could never have managed the drive, let alone the walking, this time last week. I think I owe my physio a bottle of something


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I work just west of the beach. Maybe a mile.
I live about 9 miles from the beach.
I never go there, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well we definitely saw two kettles
> 
> It's hard to believe my back was in such a mess this time last week. I could never have managed the drive, let alone the walking, this time last week. I think I owe my physio a bottle of something


Yep, miracle worker! 
Deserves a pressie.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have some cheese.
> Hot if you like.


Hot cheese sounds yummy. Im toasting some meatless chicken tenders. 
Did it ever seem weird to some that the veggie"meat" have meat names? 
Wasnt the point if being vegetarian not eating meat? 
*shrugs* 
Morning star buffalo wings taste VERY yummy though


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I work just west of the beach. Maybe a mile.
> I live about 9 miles from the beach.
> I never go there, though.


Yes, ive been told those that live near the beach rarely ever go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hot cheese sounds yummy. Im toasting some meatless chicken tenders.
> Did it ever seem weird to some that the veggie"meat" have meat names?
> Wasnt the point if being vegetarian not eating meat?
> *shrugs*
> Morning star buffalo wings taste VERY yummy though


I'll bet there is very little buffalo in them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I work just west of the beach. Maybe a mile.
> I live about 9 miles from the beach.
> I never go there, though.





Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes, ive been told those that live near the beach rarely ever go.


Weird isn't it ?
wifey and I lived next to one of the most popular beaches in England, but went once while we were there. 
You just don't appreciate what's under your nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hot cheese sounds yummy. Im toasting some meatless chicken tenders.
> Did it ever seem weird to some that the veggie"meat" have meat names?
> Wasnt the point if being vegetarian not eating meat?
> *shrugs*
> Morning star buffalo wings taste VERY yummy though


"meatless mung bean tenders"?
"meatless definitely no meat anywhere in this, not at all buffalo but plenty of healthy roots" ?
T'would never catch on.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that's a relief anyway.
> wifey just got up, so we're going to try to finish the jigsaw puzzle we've had hanging around for a year and a half.




must be a big jigsaw!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning ! Where you been ?




another promotion at work. been a busy boy! its bud time now though


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I wish some employees at my job would just quit. Makes my job so much harder when they wont do theirs.




I'm a tyrant, I just tell em straight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> must be a big jigsaw!


It's difficult.
We're scared of it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's difficult.
> We're scared of it.




it isn't ine of the baked bean ones is it ?


----------



## johnandjade

36 cans of bud... makes a handy seat while waiting on the taxi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it isn't ine of the baked bean ones is it ?


No, though i've done that one, too. 
It's Mona Lisa, and we're left with all the black pieces, of which there are a lot. 
wifey's done 15 pieces today, i've done 5 
But we keep going on line, so it's slow progress.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Birthday @mike taylor 
It is today, isn't it ?
That's another beer I owe you.
Have a great day.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday @mike taylor
> It is today, isn't it ?
> That's another beer I owe you.
> Have a great day.


Happy birthday Mike


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday mr mike!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, though i've done that one, too.
> It's Mona Lisa, and we're left with all the black pieces, of which there are a lot.
> wifey's done 15 pieces today, i've done 5
> But we keep going on line, so it's slow progress.




will you frame it when it's finished?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well that's another lad quit :/


Was it something you said?
Maybe you're being too hard on these poor delicate flowers!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Was it something you said?
> Maybe you're being too hard on these poor delicate flowers!



on this occasion, I've never even met the guy! ... though with me working at base i have been able to find out they have been taking the 'urate' .. hitting target and leaving early, claiming full day hrs. ( looks around inocently ) guess he wasn't happy having to do a full shift. 

...I think my total of casualties is at 7 now :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will you frame it when it's finished?


_If _it ever gets finished. 
wifey's done 20 pieces today, me 10


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _If _it ever gets finished.
> wifey's done 20 pieces today, me 10




masterpieces take time


----------



## johnandjade

inspired?? you bet


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> on this occasion, I've never even met the guy! ... though with me working at base i have been able to find out they have been taking the 'urate' .. hitting target and leaving early, claiming full day hrs. ( looks around inocently ) guess he wasn't happy having to do a full shift.
> 
> ...I think my total of casualties is at 7 now :/


Probably too much like hard work - Just can't get the staff these days.


----------



## johnandjade

i wish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> masterpieces take time


I think we're going to take much longer than Leonardo did.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> inspired?? you bet


Can't stand that man!
If he's not careful he's going to end up in someone's sausages!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Probably too much like hard work - Just can't get the staff these days.




we can... just can't keep em :/


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we're going to take much longer than Leonardo did.


My Dad once did a 1000 piece jigsaw of a tiger - turned out to be a 999 piece. When he got to the end there was one piece missing.
Fair play to the shop though they did give him an identical jigsaw so he could find his last piece and finish it.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Can't stand that man!
> If he's not careful he's going to end up in someone's sausages!




I think he's brilliant, though i will admit he plays it up far to much now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My Dad once did a 1000 piece jigsaw of a tiger - turned out to be a 999 piece. When he got to the end there was one piece missing.
> Fair play to the shop though they did give him an identical jigsaw so he could find his last piece and finish it.


I have an address to write to in Italy if anything's missing.
If the company's still going by the time we find out.
This is a 1,000 piece one as well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have an address to write to in Italy if anything's missing.
> If the company's still going by the time we find out.
> This is a 1,000 piece one as well.




you hope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you hope


Well, wifey did drop a load of pieces down the back of the sofa a few months ago.
So, we'll see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey's correcting me.
It was the side of the sofa.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have an address to write to in Italy if anything's missing.
> If the company's still going by the time we find out.
> This is a 1,000 piece one as well.


I wouldn't worry too much about putting the face pieces in the right place
- you could say it's a Picasso


----------



## johnandjade

2 puzzles for the price of one! find all the pieces, then assemble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about putting the face pieces in the right place
> - you could say it's a Picasso


There's a film, can't remember which one in which the woman uses a nail file to get the pieces to fit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2 puzzles for the price of one! find all the pieces, then assemble!


wifey will get such a nose biffing if there's still some down the side of the sofa.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey will get such a nose biffing if there's still some down the side of the sofa.


Get the hoover down there and check to see what it's picked up.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that's a relief anyway.
> wifey just got up, so we're going to try to finish the jigsaw puzzle we've had hanging around for a year and a half.


We always have a jigsaw puzzle on the table during the winter months When we finish it, we go out for ice cream.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 2 puzzles for the price of one! find all the pieces, then assemble!


With these jigsaws of famous paintings it's good to get your Monet's worth
and completing them is just mind over Matisse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Get the hoover down there and check to see what it's picked up.


Don't have a vacuum cleaner. 
Everything's tiled so gets washed down.
In the winter we put rugs down for a month or three, but those get put on the line in the spring and we get someone to use a carpet beater on them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> We always have a jigsaw puzzle on the table during the winter months When we finish it, we go out for ice cream.


Luckily, I don't like ice cream, or it would be an intolerable wait.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday mr mike!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's cloudy, humid but kind of cool here near Fort LAUDERDALE beach.


Wow! I knew you lived in Florida, but didn't realize you were in Ft. Lauderdale! One of my sisters and her wonderful family live there, and my 93- year old dad lives just across the street from them!
The next time we're down that way, I may give you a holler!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Chrissy.
> Not entirely certain what species that is.
> It's a new one on me.
> Did you have lots of fun ?


We really did. I didn't have super high expectations because someone I know told me there wasn't that much to see and do, but we had a great time. We played in the river next to the campground, hiked a beautiful trail that had to be cut short because the beautiful views were becoming a bit too treacherous for my little crew, and there are also quite a few petroglyphs in the park. I didn't come back with a massive sunburn, so good on me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> We really did. I didn't have super high expectations because someone I know told me there wasn't that much to see and do, but we had a great time. We played in the river next to the campground, hiked a beautiful trail that had to be cut short because the beautiful views were becoming a bit too treacherous for my little crew, and there are also quite a few petroglyphs in the park. I didn't come back with a massive sunburn, so good on me!


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Glad you and your crew had a nice break. 
Life memories are made of these little moments.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wow! I knew you lived in Florida, but didn't realize you were in Ft. Lauderdale! One of my sisters and her wonderful family live there, and my 93- year old dad lives just across the street from them!
> The next time we're down that way, I may give you a holler!


Another Cold Dark Room meet up would be amazing!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey will get such a nose biffing if there's still some down the side of the sofa.




i gave jade one on Saturday night!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jades out, im hungry.. best dig out the cookbooks :/


----------



## johnandjade

heehee heee hee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i gave jade one on Saturday night!!!


The spread of a new custom!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183001
> 
> 
> heehee heee hee


Don't do deliveries here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The spread of a new custom!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't do deliveries here.




it's far too convenient. order online, and



they didn't deliver the beer, though that is also possible!! (not necessarily legitimately thought )


----------



## johnandjade

happly stuffed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happly stuffed.


Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm hungry now! 
wifey!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weird isn't it ?
> wifey and I lived next to one of the most popular beaches in England, but went once while we were there.
> You just don't appreciate what's under your nose.


Craig got me thinking that same thought.
People come from all over to see and experience things here. Most of which I take for granted now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Craig got me thinking that same thought.


Afternoon, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Wow! I knew you lived in Florida, but didn't realize you were in Ft. Lauderdale! One of my sisters and her wonderful family live there, and my 93- year old dad lives just across the street from them!
> The next time we're down that way, I may give you a holler!


Please do. I'd like that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Ed.


Hello.
I'm thinking about ordering pizza.
I'll have to get my own because I might want some anchovies.
Kelly hates them


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm hungry now!
> wifey!




penty potatos


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do. I'd like that.



you both should, it gives the rest of us reason to travel state side once we see how well it went


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm thinking about ordering pizza.
> I'll have to get my own because I might want some anchovies.
> Kelly hates them



go on, you deserve a treat! hope you're mending up well.


----------



## johnandjade

the male degus were rather aggressive to each other tonight 

mainly baldrick pestering neo for things hes not physically equipped for! seperated and re introduced for the 3rd time tonight, all appears well now .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm thinking about ordering pizza.
> I'll have to get my own because I might want some anchovies.
> Kelly hates them


Me, too!!!!! 
Spoils the taste of the cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the male degus were rather aggressive to each other tonight
> 
> mainly baldrick pestering neo for things hes not physically equipped for! seperated and re introduced for the 3rd time tonight, all appears well now .


I think the meerkats have been stirring things up.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the meerkats have been stirring things up.




wouldn't surprise me, he's managed to avoid be deported.. reports of a mischievous merkat all over!!


----------



## johnandjade

the degus al seem to be friends again, debating whether or not to spend night on the armadillo or not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wouldn't surprise me, he's managed to avoid be deported.. reports of a mischievous merkat all over!!


I think one's smuggled itself back here and is nicking the jigsaw pieces. 
Current score : wifey 21; me 18


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the degus al seem to be friends again, debating whether or not to spend night on the armadillo or not?


Armadillo, every time.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think one's smuggled itself back here and is nicking the jigsaw pieces.
> Current score : wifey 21; me 18



your catching up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> your catching up


wifey's had a bit of vodka


----------



## Eric Phillips

johnandjade said:


> it's far too convenient. order online, and
> View attachment 183016
> 
> 
> they didn't deliver the beer, though that is also possible!! (not necessarily legitimately thought )



We just ordered some pizza, wings, and of course some liquid encouragement! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Nothing like a motivational picture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm even hungrier now.
Dunno what wifey's doing but it's taking forever.
Expect she's gone for another nap.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too!!!!!
> Spoils the taste of the cheese.


I don't get it much. Only when I feel like it. And I don't feel like eating anchovies much.
It's not a topping you can get if you're dating.
It's a married man's topping.....or one that wishes to remain single.
I've never met a woman that liked it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't get it much. Only when I feel like it. And I don't feel like eating anchovies much.
> It's not a topping you can get if you're dating.
> It's a married man's topping.....or one that wishes to remain single.
> I've never met a woman that liked it.


wifey does. 
I don't. 
But wifey's unusual.
And asleep. Again.
i'll have to do some cooking myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Current score : wifey 21; me 22
Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Current score : wifey 21; me 22
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I give your Wifey points for liking anchovies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I ended up heating up some frozen crap from the freezer B.T.W.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got some Becks beer in the fridge.
I see the surgeon tomorrow for a follow up. Then back to do the lawn.... and my one beer.
Yardwork day is beer day.
A six pack can last two months in the winter time.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet there is very little buffalo in them.


Practically none ! The name is so deceiving !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I ended up heating up some frozen crap from the freezer B.T.W.


Think i'll be doing some beans, sausages and chips. 
Easy enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got some Becks beer in the fridge.
> I see the surgeon tomorrow for a follow up. Then back to do the lawn.... and my one beer.
> Yardwork day is beer day.
> A six pack can last two months in the winter time.


About 2 and a half hours here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just did chips and gave up.
Final score : wifey 21 ; me 27. 
I am the champion. 
But we've still got a couple of hundred bits to go.


----------



## Moozillion

Dashing in to say "Hi!" then dashing out again, back to my spot on the sofa to watch more Olympics!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dashing in to say "Hi!" then dashing out again, back to my spot on the sofa to watch more Olympics!!!


Evening, Bea.
Yeah, I've been dipping in and out, too.
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, the Olympic swimming pool is turning a strange green colour.
I'm off to practice my doggy paddle.
just watch me in 4 years time.
Night night Roommates! .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> your catching up


It's Bud time !


----------



## johnandjade

Eric Phillips said:


> We just ordered some pizza, wings, and of course some liquid encouragement! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Nothing like a motivational picture


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got some Becks beer in the fridge.
> I see the surgeon tomorrow for a follow up. Then back to do the lawn.... and my one beer.
> Yardwork day is beer day.
> A six pack can last two months in the winter time.




hope everything goes well ed


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's Bud time !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, another day, another chance to shine.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, another day, another chance to shine.


Good morning John. Good morning all!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all!




good morning mum . what adventures are in store for today?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the Olympic swimming pool is turning a strange green colour.
> I'm off to practice my doggy paddle.
> just watch me in 4 years time.
> Night night Roommates! .


Hope no one is weeing in it!!
Especially from the high diving board!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning - happy Weds everyone.
Can't believe I'm half way through my holidays already!
Been to docs - have to have an MRI on my knee and being referred to a
musculoskeletal consultant for the numbness in my arm.
That made me smile - how can he be muscular and skeletal at the same time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, another day, another chance to shine.


Morning, John!
I'm off to try to meet this young lady again.
And buy a tomato.
Have a splendid day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all!


Morning, Linda! 
Another day in Paradise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope no one is weeing in it!!
> Especially from the high diving board!!


Morning, Lyn.
It's a synchronised event now, I understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning - happy Weds everyone.
> Can't believe I'm half way through my holidays already!
> Been to docs - have to have an MRI on my knee and being referred to a
> musculoskeletal consultant for the numbness in my arm.
> That made me smile - how can he be muscular and skeletal at the same time?


Well, I'm sort of muscular and skeletal at the same time.
So was Skeletor in He Man.
(He Man was called Adam, by the way, very apt.)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning - happy Weds everyone.
> Can't believe I'm half way through my holidays already!
> Been to docs - have to have an MRI on my knee and being referred to a
> musculoskeletal consultant for the numbness in my arm.
> That made me smile - how can he be muscular and skeletal at the same time?


That doesn't sound good at all.  Hope they get to the bottom of your problem. 

Both problems could be caused by your back. I had pain in my groin and numbness in my knee which turned out to be pain caused by a prolapsed disk which was revealed when they finally MRIed my back on the insistence of my physio. My back wasn't hurting at all.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . what adventures are in store for today?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Linda!
> Another day in Paradise ?


Another day of R&R. The Mistral is blowing hard and cooling things down 

We've just been shopping for lunch


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning - happy Weds everyone.
> Can't believe I'm half way through my holidays already!
> Been to docs - have to have an MRI on my knee and being referred to a
> musculoskeletal consultant for the numbness in my arm.
> That made me smile - how can he be muscular and skeletal at the same time?




oh my . sorry to hear your still not right


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!
> I'm off to try to meet this young lady again.
> And buy a tomato.
> Have a splendid day.




good afternoon sir, i think we are planning on spain in January


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Another day of R&R. The Mistral is blowing hard and cooling things down
> 
> We've just been shopping for lunch
> View attachment 183077




wayhey hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Another day of R&R. The Mistral is blowing hard and cooling things down
> 
> We've just been shopping for lunch
> View attachment 183077


I feel faint ! 
Got most of those in stock, luckily.
Had Mimolette yesterday. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Paradise, indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon sir, i think we are planning on spain in January


Sounds good to me. (provisionally).


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel faint !
> Got most of those in stock, luckily.
> Had Mimolette yesterday.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Paradise, indeed.


Tomorrow we plan to visit the caves at Roquefort. Probably Societé, but maybe Papillon. It's a tough call


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tomorrow we plan to visit the caves at Roquefort. Probably Societé, but maybe Papillon. It's a tough call


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.
One of my favourite places in France.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning - happy Weds everyone.
> Can't believe I'm half way through my holidays already!
> Been to docs - have to have an MRI on my knee and being referred to a
> musculoskeletal consultant for the numbness in my arm.
> That made me smile - how can he be muscular and skeletal at the same time?


Good luck Lyn.
The MRI should find anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, the young lady didn't show. 
Still I got a tomato so it wasn't an entirely wasted journey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hadn't read that you were not well.
I thought you were the healthy one in the room.
So sorry to hear.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the young lady didn't show.
> Still I got a tomato so it wasn't an entirely wasted journey.


Yes. You can toss it at her if you ever see her again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go see the doc.
Sameer Satija.
The name has a certain ring to it.
I'll be back later. Maybe he'll tell me I can stop taking some of these meds!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. You can toss it at her if you ever see her again.


Dunno what she looks like. 
wifey and Tidgy will share the tomato. 
Morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go see the doc.
> Sameer Satija.
> The name has a certain ring to it.
> I'll be back later. Maybe he'll tell me I can stop taking some of these meds!


Good luck, Ed.
Yes, that's a super name.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno what she looks like.
> wifey and Tidgy will share the tomato.
> Morning, Ed.


Morning.
Speak to you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh my . sorry to hear your still not right


I'll never be right!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't sound good at all.  Hope they get to the bottom of your problem.
> 
> Both problems could be caused by your back. I had pain in my groin and numbness in my knee which turned out to be pain caused by a prolapsed disk which was revealed when they finally MRIed my back on the insistence of my physio. My back wasn't hurting at all.


I've not had trouble with my back but you never know. I think the knee could be something to do with an old injury I had when I slipped on a muddy downhill path in the woods and twisted my leg awkwardly during outdoor activities. I didn't get med help just strapped it up, popped some pain killers and carried on so it could be that coming back to haunt me. Anyway I'm sure all will be revealed eventually. I love walking but that's rather painful at them moment so I hope it can be resolved.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck Lyn.
> The MRI should find anything.


Thanks Ed - hopefully!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno what she looks like.
> wifey and Tidgy will share the tomato.
> Morning, Ed.


You should have told her to carry a tomato as well that way you would have recognised each other!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You should have told her to carry a tomato as well that way you would have recognised each other!


She didn't come.
I've done this several times wearing a hat and tie.
I'm pretty recognizable and the old cinema is closed, so only a couple of fruit sellers hanging about, unless she was disguised as one of them, I couldn't have missed her.
Perhaps it's that I was only wearing the hat and tie.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She didn't come.
> I've done this several times wearing a hat and tie.
> I'm pretty recognizable and the old cinema is closed, so only a couple of fruit sellers hanging about, unless she was disguised as one of them, I couldn't have missed her.
> Perhaps it's that I was only wearing the hat and tie.


You still doing that "You can keep your hat on" routine?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You still doing that "You can keep you hat on" routine?


As often as possible.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As often as possible.


No wonder you live in Morocco - you've been banned from every other country!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No wonder you live in Morocco - you've been banned from every other country!


They were perfectly okay in Sweden!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They were perfectly okay in Sweden!


I just hope it was a very long tie!
Maybe one that could double as a mankini!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just hope it was a very long tie!
> Maybe one that could double as a mankini!


In Sweden they wanted me to take the hat and tie off.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go see the doc.
> Sameer Satija.
> The name has a certain ring to it.
> I'll be back later. Maybe he'll tell me I can stop taking some of these meds!


Wish you the best of luck, Ed. Please let us know that all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A


Gillian Moore said:


> Wish you the best of luck, Ed. Please let us know that all is well.


Afternoon, Gillian. 
Afternoon, Oli.
It seems that Tidgy is always asleep when you visit.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A
> 
> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> It seems that Tidgy is always asleep when you visit.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Is Tidgy doing it deliberately to annoy her........mother-in-law? Hmmmmm. If that's the case, she'd better take care.


----------



## Gillian M

A tort or a dog? ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A tort or a dog? ​


I thought tortoiseshells were cats!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> A tort or a dog? ​


That's a lovely little corgi - but if it hasn't been Photoshopped wonder what happened to the poor tort?


----------



## Lyn W

Right back to my books!
Sorting - not studying.
See you all later!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right back to my books!
> Sorting - not studying.
> See you all later!!


Right, back to my books!
Studying - not sorting.
See you later, Lyn!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> You're right Linhdan, but private patients are the money makers for them.
> Many dentists will only treat privately now.
> I won't go privately on principal.
> I suppose everyone has to pay dental insurance in the US


It's outrageous too, the insurance. And the sad thing is nobody can afford to be seen without it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's outrageous too, the insurance. And the sad thing is nobody can afford to be seen without it


Morning, Meech!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Good morning - happy Weds everyone.
> Can't believe I'm half way through my holidays already!
> Been to docs - have to have an MRI on my knee and being referred to a
> musculoskeletal consultant for the numbness in my arm.
> That made me smile - how can he be muscular and skeletal at the same time?


What's going on with your knee??


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That's a lovely little corgi - but if it hasn't been Photoshopped wonder what happened to the poor tort?


Hi Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.

Like the pic? I do.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Meech!


Morning! How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning! How are you?


Splendiferously splendid, thanks. 
Though i have to teach in a couple of hours, that's all for the day.
Yourself?


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh... beer. early night tonight me thinks


----------



## Gillian M

​Here's another one for you @Lyn W :

After an attack by a tort, *NOBODY *survived the attack!
No tort has claimed responsibility, but it could have been *OLI*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhh... beer. early night tonight me thinks


You got away on time ?
Splendid!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You got away on time ?
> Splendid!




. I'm beat though, feeling drained. 
how are wifey and yourself??


----------



## johnandjade

... another casualty tomorrow I think:/ , and a final warning as well. not a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . I'm beat though, feeling drained.
> how are wifey and yourself??


We're good, matey 
Both got a lesson this evening so just relaxing together and having a coffee.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> . I'm beat though, feeling drained.
> how are wifey and yourself??


You need the nectar of life ( ATall Bud )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're good, matey
> Both got a lesson this evening so just relaxing together and having a coffee.




glad to hear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... another casualty tomorrow I think:/ , and a final warning as well. not a good day


Shame.
I can't understand why people don't want to work. 
In the current economic climate it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You need the nectar of life ( ATall Bud )




just had a pint of stella, in a johnny cab now on route for the bud  , rejuvenation in a can


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shame.
> I can't understand why people don't want to work.
> In the current economic climate it doesn't make sense to me.




it's strange isn't it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's strange isn't it


Unfathomable to me. 
They ought to cut their dole (or whatever it's called now).


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at CDR. Is anyone in need of a..... cook? 





​If so please inform me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR. Is anyone in need of a..... cook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​If so please inform me.


A sulcaterer ?


----------



## Moozillion

(Lurk, lurk...  )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unfathomable to me.
> They ought to cut their dole (or whatever it's called now).




totally agree!


----------



## johnandjade

home. going to say goodbye for now ... off to get drunk and complain to jade. I feel a bad mood coming on tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (Lurk, lurk...  )


Lurking noticed and approved of, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home. going to say goodbye for now ... off to get drunk and complain to jade. I feel a bad mood coming on tomorrow


Steady, tiger! 
Don't be too snarly tomorrow or they'll all walk out. 
Enjoy you beer and grump.
Poor Jade.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lurking also noticed and commended, Kathy.
@Momof4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I have a lesson to do.
Back in a couple of hours I expect! 
ta ta for now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A sulcaterer ?


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Yep! Need a cook for Tidgy? A *bit* slow, but better than nothing.Want to hire him?


----------



## Gillian M

A very quiet place to take a nap, isn't it?! hahahaha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Yep! Need a cook for Tidgy? A *bit* slow, but better than nothing.Want to hire him?


Nope.
But thanks anyway, Tidgy doesn't eat cooked food. 
Tidgy is now awake and sends hugs to you both


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, a good lesson. 
He's a nice chap, but we do both tend to wander off subject, which can be fun. 
Tidgy is happy.
wifey is happy.
So I'm happy.
Hope you're happy, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Wish you the best of luck, Ed. Please let us know that all is well.


He says he repaired my SVT and found and repaired a flutter that was also previously undiagnosed. A total of 56 ablation spots.
I've been referred back to my cardiologist to re adjust my meds as needed.
Thanks.
It sounds complicated to me. But it seems to be very common and simple.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All sounds positive to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy.
The room is suspiciously silent.

I did some yard work and noticed that my oldest tortoise pool is leaking. The fiberglass resin had delaminated from the cement and has cracked.
I'll have to change my recommendation on the use of fiberglass to seal a pond. Because every time I need to repair it, it's about another 40-50 bucks and only lasts a year or two.
The cement and the resin cure and shrink at different rates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy.
> The room is suspiciously silent.
> 
> I did some yard work and noticed that my oldest tortoise pool is leaking. The fiberglass resin had delaminated from the cement and has cracked.
> I'll have to change my recommendation on the use of fiberglass to seal a pond. Because every time I need to repair it, it's about another 40-50 bucks and only lasts a year or two.
> The cement and the resin cure and shrink at different rates.


Yep, very quiet tonight.
I just use a double layer of thick plastic sheeting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmm.
I never had a bowler hat, perhaps i should get one.
Used to wear a trilby and now, various hats. 
I shall post a picture of my new hat tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, due to the extreme quietness of the Cold Dark Room tonight (even the armadillos and hedgehogs are asleep early and the one-legged pirate's passed out, again.) I am going up onto the roof above the terrace and do a bit of stargazing. 
Might be back before bedtime. 
If not, a jolly good night to you all, wherever you may be, and I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

I'm still lurking.
I'm super sick and enjoy reading here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> But thanks anyway, Tidgy doesn't eat cooked food.
> Tidgy is now awake and sends hugs to you both



Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

She could give it a try, and she might like it.

Regards to Wifey and to you. Kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli. He's in deep sleep and probably dreaming of "_sleeping beauty_."


----------



## Gillian M

at Cold Dark Room.​


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> (Lurk, lurk...  )


Hi there! Nice to see you around, ad hope you are well.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Nice to see you around, ad hope you are well.


Thanks!
I'm doing well enough!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Thanks!
> I'm doing well enough!



Glad to hear that.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, a good lesson.
> He's a nice chap, but we do both tend to wander off subject, which can be fun.
> Tidgy is happy.
> wifey is happy.
> So I'm happy.
> Hope you're happy, too.


When I was in training (back in the early '80s) I had a supervisor who was from England. She had been a nurse in London during the Blitz, and I loved getting her side tracked about her experiences! A lovely, lovely woman who was VERY practical and no-nonsense, but quite warm and kind. 
She was probably my best supervisor, as much of her approach stuck with me. I miss her, but am grateful to have known her.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> When I was in training (back in the early '80s) I had a supervisor who was from England. She had been a nurse in London during the Blitz, and I loved getting her side tracked about her experiences! A lovely, lovely woman who was VERY practical and no-nonsense, but quite warm and kind.
> She was probably my best supervisor, as much of her approach stuck with me. I miss her, but am grateful to have known her.


Good morning all. We're up bright and early again. This time to go on a pilgrimage to Roquefort for some cheese. There's a version you can only buy there; you can't buy it anywhere else. 

We have decided to go there the hard way, over the Cévennes, to do a bit of birding en route.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> I never had a bowler hat, perhaps i should get one.
> Used to wear a trilby and now, various hats.
> I shall post a picture of my new hat tomorrow.


I feel naked without one of my many baseball caps.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.
​


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We're up bright and early again. This time to go on a pilgrimage to Roquefort for some cheese. There's a version you can only buy there; you can't buy it anywhere else.
> 
> We have decided to go there the hard way, over the Cévennes, to do a bit of birding en route.


Good afternoon, as it's almost 3pm here.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> What's going on with your knee??


Hi meech - nothing too serious I hope - just some pain on walking - maybe a bit of arthritis from an old injury. I think I'll live.
The one legged pirate and I only have one good pair of legs between us!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning! How are you?


Hi Meech hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Here's another one for you @Lyn W :
> 
> After an attack by a tort, *NOBODY *survived the attack!
> No tort has claimed responsibility, but it could have been *OLI*!


Hi @Lyn W .

What do you think of the attack?  Could it have been Oli?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> He says he repaired my SVT and found and repaired a flutter that was also previously undiagnosed. A total of 56 ablation spots.
> I've been referred back to my cardiologist to re adjust my meds as needed.
> Thanks.
> It sounds complicated to me. But it seems to be very common and simple.


Good to hear that all is well Ed
He repaired your SVT too? I didn't know he did cars as well!
Oh hang on a mo - that's an SUV isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @Lyn W .
> 
> What do you think of the attack?  Could it have been Oli?


Imagine seeing a giant tort when you're on a train!
I think any one of them could have been the culprit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm still lurking.
> I'm super sick and enjoy reading here.


Very sorry to hear you are unwell, Kathy.
Hope you get better soon. 
Please continue to lurk.
And make sure you're eating enough cheese.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We're up bright and early again. This time to go on a pilgrimage to Roquefort for some cheese. There's a version you can only buy there; you can't buy it anywhere else.
> 
> We have decided to go there the hard way, over the Cévennes, to do a bit of birding en route.


Sounds lovely! Have a great time!


----------



## johnandjade

someone was kind enough to give me a new phone today,


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I'm still lurking.
> I'm super sick and enjoy reading here.


Nothing too serious I hope
Get well soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> all at CDR.
> ​


...............and a very good day to you too Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon everyone its very breezy but quite sunny here today, Lola has ventured out to the garden for a short while, but has settled in his favourite sunny spot just inside the door so he's half in and half out, that way he has the best of both worlds! Daft tort!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> She could give it a try, and she might like it.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and to you. Kisses and hugs to Tidgy from Oli. He's in deep sleep and probably dreaming of "_sleeping beauty_."


Afternoon, Gillian. 
Afternoon, Oli.
wifey is busy feeding Tidgy Opuntia.
Tidgy is eating like a horse.
But they both send their love. 
I do too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks!
> I'm doing well enough!


Morning, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When I was in training (back in the early '80s) I had a supervisor who was from England. She had been a nurse in London during the Blitz, and I loved getting her side tracked about her experiences! A lovely, lovely woman who was VERY practical and no-nonsense, but quite warm and kind.
> She was probably my best supervisor, as much of her approach stuck with me. I miss her, but am grateful to have known her.


Nice story, Bea. 
My nan was a nurse during the Blitz. (but not in London, though they did get bombed.) 
I'm busy counting my toes.
Sure i had more than this last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We're up bright and early again. This time to go on a pilgrimage to Roquefort for some cheese. There's a version you can only buy there; you can't buy it anywhere else.
> 
> We have decided to go there the hard way, over the Cévennes, to do a bit of birding en route.


Afternoon, Linda.
I am so jealous! 
Have a great day.
Hope you get to see some more kettles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel naked without one of my many baseball caps.


Good morning, Ed!
Picture of new hat to follow............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> someone was kind enough to give me a new phone today,
> View attachment 183211


Splendid! 
A bit of a step up from your last one, I feel. 
Good afternoon, John


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone its very breezy but quite sunny here today, Lola has ventured out to the garden for a short while, but has settled in his favourite sunny spot just inside the door so he's half in and half out, that way he has the best of both worlds! Daft tort!!


They have their favourite 'silly' spots, don't they ?
Tidgy's got a little ledge she used to sit on to bask when she was tiny. 
She's much too big now, but still sits there dangling off and clearly not comfortable. 
Good afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

An interesting day so far.
I was sent on a road call repair to a school an hour away. And our wonderful Mexican/Canadian Dodge truck took a dump on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> An interesting day so far.
> I was sent on a road call repair to a school an hour away. And our wonderful Mexican/Canadian Dodge truck took a dump on me.



You mean it broke down ?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Nothing too serious I hope
> Get well soon!



Just bronchitis, fever, lethargic etc because my oxygen level was 91.
I'm feeling a bit better but my lungs feel heavy. 
I need to get to the mall and get back to school clothes for the kiddos. 
I'm tired of laying around the house. It's not good for the old back either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just bronchitis, fever, lethargic etc because my oxygen level was 91.
> I'm feeling a bit better but my lungs feel heavy.
> I need to get to the mall and get back to school clothes for the kiddos.
> I'm tired of laying around the house. It's not good for the old back either.


That's not good! 
I now you don't like inactivity but don't overdo it and set yourself back.
Slow but steady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off out for a while with hot Tidgy.
Time for some sun, showers, digging and a bath, I think. 
She'll also get to have a look at some of my fossils and tromple them, I expect. 
She likes this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean it broke down ?


Yep.
It's the same.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Just bronchitis, fever, lethargic etc because my oxygen level was 91.
> I'm feeling a bit better but my lungs feel heavy.
> I need to get to the mall and get back to school clothes for the kiddos.
> I'm tired of laying around the house. It's not good for the old back either.



hope you feel better soon


----------



## johnandjade

survived another day. told the boss my gripes, he issued a final warning and the other lad is getting assessed tomorrow... last chance saloon. 

got another 2 new starts on Monday, fingers crossed!


----------



## johnandjade

hmm , bit early???



for the Christmas decorations, not the time


----------



## Momof4

I showered and now running errands. I'll take it slow.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Just bronchitis, fever, lethargic etc because my oxygen level was 91.
> I'm feeling a bit better but my lungs feel heavy.
> I need to get to the mall and get back to school clothes for the kiddos.
> I'm tired of laying around the house. It's not good for the old back either.


Gosh, that sounds rough! 
I hope you get a chance to rest and recover.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Bea!


----------



## Moozillion

Hmmm....attachment not working out...I'll try again.


----------



## Moozillion

Just got in from physical therapy. Really like these folks, and my shoulder feels looser already! 
Now just need to be faithful in doing my therapy homework!


----------



## Moozillion

I don't know WHY this made me think of you, Adam!!!  @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean it broke down ?


But creates some pretty horrible imagery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmm , bit early???
> View attachment 183240
> 
> 
> for the Christmas decorations, not the time


I expect some of the shops will be starting soon.
(but not here)
Only slightly early.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I showered and now running errands. I'll take it slow.


Tortoise speed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmm....attachment not working out...I'll try again.
> View attachment 183243


It worked, just as a thumbnail first time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I don't know WHY this made me think of you, Adam!!!  @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> View attachment 183244


Well, I suppose it looks a little bit like me.
And i should point out I don't bring wifey's potato back in my mouth.
Often.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Just got in from physical therapy. Really like these folks, and my shoulder feels looser already!
> Now just need to be faithful in doing my therapy homework!




hopefully it's not too painful


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Imagine seeing a giant tort when you're on a train!
> I think any one of them could have been the culprit!


Wow! Mind you here in Jordan there are NO trains.

Could it have been Lola? Or even Tidgy? I wonder.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> wifey is busy feeding Tidgy Opuntia.
> Tidgy is eating like a horse.
> But they both send their love.
> I do too



Good evening.  Glad to hear Tidgy is eating well. Her boyfriend (once again) is fast asleep.

Love to you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Mind you here in Jordan there are NO trains.
> 
> Could it have been Lola? Or even Tidgy? I wonder.


Thought there was a train that ran from Amman to Damascus ?
That stopped now ?
It wasn't Tidgy, she attacks fossils, not trains.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.  Glad to hear Tidgy is eating well. Her boyfriend (once again) is fast asleep.
> 
> Love to you all.


Thanks, Gillian.
Tidgy is also asleep, but wifey is awake for once and sends her love.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thought there was a train that ran from Amman to Damascus ?
> That stopped now ?
> It wasn't Tidgy, she attacks fossils, not trains.


Oh no, there have never been trains in Jordan. People used to go to Syria by car/bus, and obviously plane. Now all three stopped.

So Tidgy has turned out to be innocent.  Who could it have been?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> Tidgy is also asleep, but wifey is awake for once and sends her love.



Thanks Wifey.

Tidgy has already fallen asleep, has she?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no, there have never been trains in Jordan. People used to go to Syria by car/bus, and obviously plane. Now all three stopped.
> 
> So Tidgy has turned out to be innocent.  Who could it have been?


Tidgy's always a good girl.
There used to be a train.
I went on it.
Let me look.
Ah, here.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedjaz_Jordan_Railway


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no, there have never been trains in Jordan. People used to go to Syria by car/bus, and obviously plane. Now all three stopped.
> 
> So Tidgy has turned out to be innocent.  Who could it have been?


It looks like a sulcata to me!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> hopefully it's not too painful


Mostly the pain is just annoying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Wifey.
> 
> Tidgy has already fallen asleep, has she?


Yep, she spent an hour throwing coco coir everywhere earlier and then was outside with me, roaming about, then i've been in my lab and she's been trompling my fossils. Now, having eaten, she's crawled into bed and collapsed in happy exhaustion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It looks like a sulcata to me!


I agree.
Sulcaterer owners ?
Please?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> It looks like a sulcata to me!



Whose?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, she spent an hour throwing coco coir everywhere earlier and then was outside with me, roaming about, then i've been in my lab and she's been trompling my fossils. Now, having eaten, she's crawled into bed and collapsed in happy exhaustion.


Sweet dreams Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Been out shopping again.
This time :
Packet of spaghetti.
6 eggs
1 bottle of Coca Cola (returned 4 empties).
3 cartons of milk. 
Nice walk, lots of friendly neighbours saying hello. 
Happy days.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Very long day today. Really enjoyed exploring the Causses today. No vultures, but plenty of other birds... and a cute red squirrel... and lots of butterflies, some of which need identifying from photos tomorrow 

We decided on Societé for our Roquefort tour and came away with souvenirs  

Cheese maturing in the caves:



Now trying to stay awake to see GB v Fiji in the Olympic Rugby 7s final.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Very long day today. Really enjoyed exploring the Causses today. No vultures, but plenty of other birds... and a cute red squirrel... and lots of butterflies, some of which need identifying from photos tomorrow
> 
> We decided on Societé for our Roquefort tour and came away with souvenirs
> 
> Cheese maturing in the caves:
> View attachment 183259
> 
> 
> Now trying to stay awake to see GB v Fiji in the Olympic Rugby 7s final.


Yep, i'll be watching that, too! 
I must send wifey out for Roquefort tomorrow! 
What a splendid time you seem to be having.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Very long day today. Really enjoyed exploring the Causses today. No vultures, but plenty of other birds... and a cute red squirrel... and lots of butterflies, some of which need identifying from photos tomorrow
> 
> We decided on Societé for our Roquefort tour and came away with souvenirs
> 
> Cheese maturing in the caves:
> View attachment 183259
> 
> 
> Now trying to stay awake to see GB v Fiji in the Olympic Rugby 7s final.


PS.
That photo is actually making me salivate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As promised : 


Another rubbish picture, i'm afraid.


----------



## JoesMum

Some scenery from today





And this little town called Cantobre at the foot of the Dourbies gorge that looks like it's held up by magic rather than geology


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As promised :
> View attachment 183260
> 
> Another rubbish picture, i'm afraid.


Very dapper!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Whose?


Good question...hmmm...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Some scenery from today
> View attachment 183262
> 
> View attachment 183263
> 
> 
> And this little town called Cantobre at the foot of the Dourbies gorge that looks like it's held up by magic rather than geology
> View attachment 183264


Stunning!!
Really, really, very beautiful.
And thanks so much for keeping us up to date with all this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Very long day today. Really enjoyed exploring the Causses today. No vultures, but plenty of other birds... and a cute red squirrel... and lots of butterflies, some of which need identifying from photos tomorrow
> 
> We decided on Societé for our Roquefort tour and came away with souvenirs
> 
> Cheese maturing in the caves:
> View attachment 183259
> 
> 
> Now trying to stay awake to see GB v Fiji in the Olympic Rugby 7s final.


Oh, dear! 
GB rather got slaughtered by Fiji.
Oh, well, a gold in the cycling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Birthday! 
@DawnH 
Hope you have a smashing day! 
And send my love to Tuleo, too.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As promised :
> View attachment 183260
> 
> Another rubbish picture, i'm afraid.



Handsome! You sorta resemble my dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Handsome! You sorta resemble my dad


Thank you! 
i think. 
Trouble is I always look older than i am. 
I like that, people are fooled into thinking i'm wise.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> survived another day. told the boss my gripes, he issued a final warning and the other lad is getting assessed tomorrow... last chance saloon.
> 
> got another 2 new starts on Monday, fingers crossed!


Just saloons, no hatchbacks or people carriers?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hmm , bit early???
> View attachment 183240
> 
> 
> for the Christmas decorations, not the time


The clock is bigger than the display!
Xmas cards already in some shops
Spoils Xmas for me


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As promised :
> View attachment 183260
> 
> Another rubbish picture, i'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The clock is bigger than the display!
> Xmas cards already in some shops
> Spoils Xmas for me


Morning, Lyn.
Out watching the Perseids ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Some scenery from today
> View attachment 183262
> 
> View attachment 183263
> 
> 
> And this little town called Cantobre at the foot of the Dourbies gorge that looks like it's held up by magic rather than geology
> View attachment 183264


Stunning scenery!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


>


My mother used to sing that all the time. 
i've always like hats.
"Hat" was my nickname at university.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Lyn.
> Out watching the Perseids ?


Morning Adam,
No its a bit too cloudy here, but may have a peek before I go up to bed
Not been in long - out at friends house tonight - but just thought I'd pop in before I hit the sack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Adam,
> No its a bit too cloudy here, but may have a peek before I go up to bed
> Not been in long - out at friends house tonight - but just thought I'd pop in before I hit the sack.


Hope you had a nice time. 
i'm popping up onto the roof of my lab later again.
Saw a few shooting stars last night, but tonight, dozens of them.
Wonderful


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My mother used to sing that all the time.
> i've always like hats.
> "Hat" was my nickname at university.


My dad used to sing it too,
his tit for tat of choice was a flat cap.
I still have his last one but it doesn't suit me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you had a nice time.
> i'm popping up onto the roof of my lab later again.
> Saw a few shooting stars last night, but tonight, dozens of them.
> Wonderful


Yes good chat and was glad to get out - my neighbours have excelled themselves today
and reached an all time low in the stakes for lack of consideration
I'll go and see if there's any break in the clouds in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My dad used to sing it too,
> his tit for tat of choice was a flat cap.
> I still have his last one but it doesn't suit me.


Nor me. 
Had one but didn't like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes good chat and was glad to get out - my neighbours have excelled themselves today
> and reached an all time low in the stakes for lack of consideration
> I'll go and see if there's any break in the clouds in a bit.



Oh, not them again.
What have they been up to this time ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nor me.
> Had one but didn't like it.


To be honest I don't think they actually suit anyone.
I can't ever remember seeing someone wearing one and thinking it was a good look.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, not them again.
> What have they been up to this time ?


Today in their wisdom they have run a waste pipe into the lane at the end of my garden to pump their washing machine water
into it! Unbelievable! I do know that it contravenes building regs though as all foul water is supposed to go into sewer system, so I'll be on the phone to the council tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

Anyway my eyelids are getting very heavy!
Too much mascara I expect!!
So I'll say goodnight, have a quick look for shooting stars then take myself off to gwely.
So night night Adam (and everyone else who knows me!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Today in their wisdom they have run a waste pipe into the lane at the end of my garden to pump their washing machine water
> into it! Unbelievable! I do know that it contravenes building regs though as all foul water is supposed to go into sewer system, so I'll be on the phone to the council tomorrow!


Very,very occasionally, a Perseid hits the earth as a meteorite.
I'm hoping it hits their house. 
And does no damage to yours, of course. 
I'm constantly amazed by their nastiness.
i have an occasional spat with my lot, but really!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night, Lyn.
Thanks for the company.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very,very occasionally, a Perseid hits the earth as a meteorite.
> I'm hoping it hits their house.
> And does no damage to yours, of course.
> I'm constantly amazed by their nastiness.
> i have an occasional spat with my lot, but really!


They just think they can do whatever they want!
The boyfriend is a very loud. foul mouthed arrogant know it all (but knows nothing).
He sounds like a bully and I'm sure I would get a lot of verbal abuse if I tackled them myself,
Which is why I'm going to let the council sort it out.
I need to do a lot of work so I don't mind some damage from a Perseid
as long as it misses Lola and me, I won't mind!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Lyn.
> Thanks for the company.


And you, sleep well when you get to gwely too,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They just think they can do whatever they want!
> The boyfriend is a very loud. foul mouthed arrogant know it all (but knows nothing).
> He sounds like a bully and I'm sure I would get a lot of verbal abuse if I tackled them myself,
> Which is why I'm going to let the council sort it out.
> I need to do a lot of work so I don't mind some damage from a Perseid
> as long as it misses Lola and me, I won't mind!!


Yes, don't get directly involved, they may well be dangerous. 
Wish Ed and John and i could come and batter them for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And you, sleep well when you get to gwely too,


Ta, I'm sure that I will. 
I usually sleep like a baby.
(Though they wake up screaming a lot don't they?).
A log, then.


----------



## mike taylor

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys . I really appreciate them .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys . I really appreciate them .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, i've been up on the highest roof here twice tonight and managed to see loads and loads of shooting stars as we pass through the Perseids which have been pushed nearer to us this year due to the influence of Jupiter. 
Lovely, some of them very bright and a few green in colour. 
We also saw the local barn owl flying out to hunt and later returning home to his ruined building with some supper.
Marvelous night, but it's now 5.30 and time i got a bit of kip. 
Night night roommates.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! coffe time


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! coffe time


Good morning John. Good morning all. 

Today I need to get more food supplies. 

Son flies out tomorrow and husband will be picking him up from Nimes so I can't have the car in the morning ... with my back that means no lugging lots of heavy stuff back from tomorrow morning's market on my own


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> Today I need to get more food supplies.
> 
> Son flies out tomorrow and husband will be picking him up from Nimes so I can't have the car in the morning ... with my back that means no lugging lots of heavy stuff back from tomorrow morning's market on my own




morning mum! i had a dream last night i had a missed delivery card from the post office from you! 

sorry you have to lug the bags on your own


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum! i had a dream last night i had a missed delivery card from the post office from you!


I wonder what I sent you? I'll have a siesta later and see if I can let you know! 

[quite]sorry you have to lug the bags on your own [/QUOTE]
Nothing to lug tomorrow  

JoesDad and I just did the local supermarket for heavy stuff as adding a 6'6" 20 year old male to the household means I need to increase the food in stock considerably!

Tomorrow's market list reads:
Goats cheese
Sausages (the dry type)
Saucisses aux herbes (yummy from local butcher's stall)
2 x bread

Well within my carrying limit 

JoesDad and sister will head off to the airport first thing tomorrow (it's about 45 minutes from here) - he only has hand luggage and there'll be no passports on arrival - and I'll head down the market before the locals empty it of the good stuff


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Yes good chat and was glad to get out - my neighbours have excelled themselves today
> and reached an all time low in the stakes for lack of consideration
> I'll go and see if there's any break in the clouds in a bit.


So sorry, Lyn.
My noisy neighbors sold the house and now we have a quiet couple living next to us.
Hope yo get the same relief.
What have they done, now?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. 
I'll be visiting here today because I have foreman duty again.
I spent two hours yesterday waiting on dispatch to send me a tow truck after that DODGE broke down on me.
I ended up driving the 43 miles back with no power steering and smoke billowing out of the hood and fenders. 
Boy, I just love going on the road with these crappy vehicles. It's like they can tell that I hate them.....


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I wonder what I sent you? I'll have a siesta later and see if I can let you know!
> 
> [quite]sorry you have to lug the bags on your own


Nothing to lug tomorrow  

JoesDad and I just did the local supermarket for heavy stuff as adding a 6'6" 20 year old male to the household means I need to increase the food in stock considerably!

Tomorrow's market list reads:
Goats cheese
Sausages (the dry type)
Saucisses aux herbes (yummy from local butcher's stall)
2 x bread

Well within my carrying limit 

JoesDad and sister will head off to the airport first thing tomorrow (it's about 45 minutes from here) - he only has hand luggage and there'll be no passports on arrival - and I'll head down the market before the locals empty it of the good stuff [/QUOTE]


thats not a lad, thats a mountain!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'll be visiting here today because I have foreman duty again.
> I spent two hours yesterday waiting on dispatch to send me a tow truck after that DODGE broke down on me.
> I ended up driving the 43 miles back with no power steering and smoke billowing out of the hood and fenders.
> Boy, I just love going on the road with these crappy vehicles. It's like they can tell that I hate them.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The last truly good Chrysler product was made in early 1972


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We're having a true Florida style thunderstorm.
Lots of lightning strikes and explosions.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta, I'm sure that I will.
> I usually sleep like a baby.
> (Though they wake up screaming a lot don't they?).
> A log, then.


...and wake up in the fireplace?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i've been up on the highest roof here twice tonight and managed to see loads and loads of shooting stars as we pass through the Perseids which have been pushed nearer to us this year due to the influence of Jupiter.
> Lovely, some of them very bright and a few green in colour.
> We also saw the local barn owl flying out to hunt and later returning home to his ruined building with some supper.
> Marvelous night, but it's now 5.30 and time i got a bit of kip.
> Night night roommates.


I tried to spot them but too many clouds


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're having a true Florida style thunderstorm.
> Lots of lightning strikes and explosions.


Hi Ed, I remember lying on the beach near the Chateau h/motel in Miami and out of the blue there was a crack of thunder that really made me jump - it sounded like gunshot. All over very quickly but a good excuse to make a dash for the beach bar!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is the soft cheese section at my grocery store.
Thought Adam might like it


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone a bright but breezy day here.
Lola has even ventured a little further out for basking today, not for long though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, I remember lying on the beach near the Chateau h/motel in Miami and out of the blue there was a crack of thunder that really made me jump - it sounded like gunshot. All over very quickly but a good excuse to make a dash for the beach bar!


It was Miami.
It probably WAS a gunshot!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the soft cheese section at my grocery store.
> Thought Adam might like it


Spoiled for choice, Ed


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was Miami.
> It probably WAS a gunshot!


No sign of Don Johnson from Miami Vice with his rolled up sleeves though!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Spoiled for choice, Ed


There are dozens more choices inside the case at the counter, but for me, the choice is simple. Pre packaged pre sliced American white cheese, heavily processed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So, what did those neighbors do to you now?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

BTW, I bought figs at the grocery store. $5 for two big packages of them.(My fig trees still haven't produced)
My Redfoot love those things.
Not very sweet and tiny seeds. Perfect.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> BTW, I bought figs at the grocery store. $5 for two big packages of them.(My fig trees still haven't produced)
> My Redfoot love those things.
> Not very sweet and tiny seeds. Perfect.


We bought figs today too. Yum!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Strange.
I'm 51, but I don't think I've ever eaten them before. They do taste good.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> thats not a lad, thats a mountain!!!


And a very hungry one! 

My weekly food bill halved when he went to university 

He was 9lb 14oz when he was born - very long and thin with massive hands and feet. He's pretty much the same proportions now! UK size 14 feet to go with his 6'6" height


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> And a very hungry one!
> 
> My weekly food bill halved when he went to university
> 
> He was 9lb 14oz when he was born - very long and thin with massive hands and feet. He's pretty much the same proportions now! UK size 14 feet to go with his 6'6" height


Big boy.
I also wear a size 14 shoe, but he has 4" on me in height!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're having a true Florida style thunderstorm.
> Lots of lightning strikes and explosions.




you'll be glad you're in the office I'll bet!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> So, what did those neighbors do to you now?


They've run a waste pipe from what I believe is their washing machine or maybe dishwasher into the lane at the end of my garden,
The water is being pumped onto the top of a low wall, so its either eventually going to leak into the lane or damage the wall.
Can't believe that they think this is acceptable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you'll be glad you're in the office I'll bet!


I'm playing Angry Birds 2 and watching the news.
Plenty of Trump stories to watch until 2:30


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And a very hungry one!
> 
> My weekly food bill halved when he went to university
> 
> He was 9lb 14oz when he was born - very long and thin with massive hands and feet. He's pretty much the same proportions now! UK size 14 feet to go with his 6'6" height




i can imagine how much food he must get through!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> They've run a waste pipe from what I believe is their washing machine or maybe dishwasher into the lane at the end of my garden,
> The water is being pumped onto the top of a low wall, so its either eventually going to leak into the lane or damage the wall.
> Can't believe that they think this is acceptable.


I had hoped that they had toned it down a bit. Sorry.
There must be some regulation against dumping waste water?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had hoped that they had toned it down a bit. Sorry.
> There must be some regulation against dumping waste water?


Yup there is - water from washing machines etc is classed as foul water and regs say it should go into the sewage system.


----------



## johnandjade

i'd re route it into there letterbox


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Good question...hmmm...


Hi!  Could have been yours!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! coffe time


Afternoon, John.
Third coffee for me.
How goeth the day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> Today I need to get more food supplies.
> 
> Son flies out tomorrow and husband will be picking him up from Nimes so I can't have the car in the morning ... with my back that means no lugging lots of heavy stuff back from tomorrow morning's market on my own


Nope, take it easy.
Afternoon, Linda! 
More cheese needed, eh ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I wonder what I sent you? I'll have a siesta later and see if I can let you know!
> 
> [quite]sorry you have to lug the bags on your own


Nothing to lug tomorrow 

JoesDad and I just did the local supermarket for heavy stuff as adding a 6'6" 20 year old male to the household means I need to increase the food in stock considerably!

Tomorrow's market list reads:
Goats cheese
Sausages (the dry type)
Saucisses aux herbes (yummy from local butcher's stall)
2 x bread

Well within my carrying limit 

JoesDad and sister will head off to the airport first thing tomorrow (it's about 45 minutes from here) - he only has hand luggage and there'll be no passports on arrival - and I'll head down the market before the locals empty it of the good stuff [/QUOTE]
The early bird catches the goat's cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'll be visiting here today because I have foreman duty again.
> I spent two hours yesterday waiting on dispatch to send me a tow truck after that DODGE broke down on me.
> I ended up driving the 43 miles back with no power steering and smoke billowing out of the hood and fenders.
> Boy, I just love going on the road with these crappy vehicles. It's like they can tell that I hate them.....


Good morning, Ed. 
Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're having a true Florida style thunderstorm.
> Lots of lightning strikes and explosions.


I did see a cloud last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and wake up in the fireplace?


No fireplaces here.
Chimneys are forbidden in the medina except for bakeries. 
It rarely gets cold enough to need one anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, I remember lying on the beach near the Chateau h/motel in Miami and out of the blue there was a crack of thunder that really made me jump - it sounded like gunshot. All over very quickly but a good excuse to make a dash for the beach bar!


Probably _was_ a gunshot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the soft cheese section at my grocery store.
> Thought Adam might like it


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, Ed!
I'll now go and get some soft cheeses and bread for lunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone a bright but breezy day here.
> Lola has even ventured a little further out for basking today, not for long though.


Afternoon, Lyn.
Bright, hot and a little breeze here today.
Perfect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The weather is just horrible.
Yesterday I chiseled most of the loose fiberglass resin out of the west tortoise pool, but it has to fully dry before I can re seal it with more 'glass.
It looks like I'll have to wait, tortoises too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was Miami.
> It probably WAS a gunshot!


SNAP!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got the area partitioned off, but my bossy female, Julio, will probably knock it down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are dozens more choices inside the case at the counter, but for me, the choice is simple. Pre packaged pre sliced American white cheese, heavily processed.



and

and
 again.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The early bird catches the goat's cheese.


She certainly does 

There's a farmer who comes to the market every Saturday with a tiny stall of 'pelardons' (little round goat's cheeses) He has 4 types varying from very young freshly-made through 2 others of greater maturity through to the rather dried-out and revolting-looking 'incontournables'. Any 3 for €5, 6 for €9

He sells out by about 10.30am. It was the queue that alerted us to him - always French people and no tourists. I get there early so I at least can get a selection. If you're there too late only the youngest cheeses are left.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> and
> 
> and
> again.


And melted over something that is fried!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> BTW, I bought figs at the grocery store. $5 for two big packages of them.(My fig trees still haven't produced)
> My Redfoot love those things.
> Not very sweet and tiny seeds. Perfect.


Tidgy loves fig leaves but only had figs once.
She had diarrhea for three days, poor lamb.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> She certainly does
> 
> There's a farmer who comes to the market every Saturday with a tiny stall of 'pelardons' (little round goat's cheeses) He has 4 types varying from very young freshly-made through 2 others of greater maturity through to the rather dried-out and revolting-looking 'incontournables'. Any 3 for €5, 6 for €9
> 
> He sells out by about 10.30am. It was the queue that alerted us to him - always French people and no tourists. I get there early so I at least can get a selection. If you're there too late only the youngest cheeses are left.


There is a small farmers market here close by every Saturday. We mostly buy their honey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy loves fig leaves but only had figs once.
> She had diarrhea for three days, poor lamb.


The leaves I have.
I will see if they'll eat some.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a small farmers market here close by every Saturday. We mostly buy their honey.


In this market a couple of nuns from the local priory sell honey. They seem to make a fortune. They sell loads!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!  Could have been yours!


Afternoon, Gillian. 
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'd re route it into there letterbox


Great idea!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did see a cloud last night.


Probably more of an unusual event than the Persieds!
I'm going to try again to see them tonight.
They say the best tine to see them is just before Dawn - hope she doesn't beat me to it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No fireplaces here.
> Chimneys are forbidden in the medina except for bakeries.
> It rarely gets cold enough to need one anyway.


No chimneys - How does Santa get to you??
I guess being a chimney sweep isn't a recommended career then


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> And melted over something that is fried!


Ooohhh cheese and chips - with baked beans - yummy!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> She certainly does
> 
> There's a farmer who comes to the market every Saturday with a tiny stall of 'pelardons' (little round goat's cheeses) He has 4 types varying from very young freshly-made through 2 others of greater maturity through to the rather dried-out and revolting-looking 'incontournables'. Any 3 for €5, 6 for €9
> 
> He sells out by about 10.30am. It was the queue that alerted us to him - always French people and no tourists. I get there early so I at least can get a selection. If you're there too late only the youngest cheeses are left.


Today's lesson, folks! 
Always follow the locals. 

When in Rome......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And melted over something that is fried!


Now, that is perfectly acceptable. 
Fried food covered in a melted medium Cheddar, a nice Mozzarella or even a Gruyère or Gouda can be delicious.
@Linhdan Nguyen might like this, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today's lesson, folks!
> Always follow the locals.
> 
> When in Rome......................


...............or France.........


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Big boy.
> I also wear a size 14 shoe, but he has 4" on me in height!


A UK 14 is something like 15.5 in US sizes!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, that is perfectly acceptable.
> Fried food covered in a melted medium Cheddar, a nice Mozzarella or even a Gruyère or Gouda can be delicious.
> @Linhdan Nguyen might like this, too.


Our local pub does delicious "cheesy chips" (that's fries for the Americans and Canadians... not the things we call crisps  )

It's a bowl of chunky chips covered in grated cheddar. You can also have them with bacon bits on top. Very yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The leaves I have.
> I will see if they'll eat some.


I should warn you that The Tortoise Table suggests not feeding figs at all.
They say the fruit is too high in sugar and the sap is an irritant for tortoises.
So I'm not recommending it, but I do feed the leaves to no ill effect.
TTT is sometimes overcautious, IMO.
So watch out for the sap!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our local pub does delicious "cheesy chips" (that's fries for the Americans and Canadians... not the things we call crisps  )
> 
> It's a bowl of chunky chips covered in grated cheddar. You can also have them with bacon bits on top. Very yummy


Sounds like heaven!!
The chippies do them here too, but no bacon bits.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I should warn you that The Tortoise Table suggests not feeding figs at all.
> They say the fruit is too high in sugar and the sap is an irritant for tortoises.
> So I'm not recommending it, but I do feed the leaves to no ill effect.
> TTT is sometimes overcautious, IMO.
> So watch out for the sap!


Redfoot are the exception to a few rules. Like fruit and sugar.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like heaven!!
> The chippies do them here too, but no bacon bits.


And I'm assuming no bacon bits in Morocco, either?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Third coffee for me.
> How goeth the day ?




allo mr adam! mixed day, the lad who is no use has been given another weeks trial?!? madness. 

in the pub now . how are you and your clan?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Probably more of an unusual event than the Persieds!
> I'm going to try again to see them tonight.
> They say the best tine to see them is just before Dawn - hope she doesn't beat me to it!


Last night my best time was somewhere between 3 and 4 , I think.
I might go up and see if the cloud's still there.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> And melted over something that is fried!




brilliant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No chimneys - How does Santa get to you??
> I guess being a chimney sweep isn't a recommended career then


He's an intruder.
He gets in tru der window.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Great idea!!!!




I know you're a dab hand at plumbing


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today's lesson, folks!
> Always follow the locals.
> 
> When in Rome......................




or russia, just join a queue without knowing why


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> A UK 14 is something like 15.5 in US sizes!




apparently i'd be a size zero in a dress!


----------



## johnandjade

all this talk of food,



i had to get something to eat! more importantly, i need to reload!!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Strange.
> I'm 51, but I don't think I've ever eaten them before. They do taste good.



I think when I first got an iguana was when I broadened my palate the most. You learn about all kinds of weird fruits & vegetables.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our local pub does delicious "cheesy chips" (that's fries for the Americans and Canadians... not the things we call crisps  )
> 
> It's a bowl of chunky chips covered in grated cheddar. You can also have them with bacon bits on top. Very yummy


Yes, we can even get those here! (sans bacon bits)
And wifey makes them with the bacon. 
Yummy, indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Redfoot are the exception to a few rules. Like fruit and sugar.


Yep, but thought I better warn you about the sap.
Don't want to be responsible for hurting your clan.


----------



## johnandjade

wooohooo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, we can even get those here! (sans bacon bits)
> And wifey makes them with the bacon.
> Yummy, indeed!




bacon with bacon!! when can we come for tea???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And I'm assuming no bacon bits in Morocco, either?


Funnily enough,some pork products are available in some supermarkets, like alcohol, but the quality is poor. 
Bacon bits is one thing they do that is of acceptable standard. 
But not proper bacon rashers.
Get those from Spain.


----------



## johnandjade

paolo nutini, iron sky playing in pub. I really do love this song


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo mr adam! mixed day, the lad who is no use has been given another weeks trial?!? madness.
> 
> in the pub now . how are you and your clan?


wifey's teaching, Tidgy's having a nap. (it's still very hot, much hotter than Malaga).
I'm just doing a little research and mucking about on here.
We're all good, thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Funnily enough,some pork products are available in some supermarkets, like alcohol, but the quality is poor.
> Bacon bits is one thing they do that is of acceptable standard.
> But not proper bacon rashers.
> Get those from Spain.




at a discounted price for a see you jimmy hat! unlike the zoo, where discounts are for the belgians only


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or russia, just join a queue without knowing why


Yep, done it myself there, as i think i told you. 
Queue?
Must be something good at the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all this talk of food,
> View attachment 183370
> 
> 
> i had to get something to eat! more importantly, i need to reload!!


Salt and Vinegar ?
Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Very rare here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's teaching, Tidgy's having a nap. (it's still very hot, much hotter than Malaga).
> I'm just doing a little research and mucking about on here.
> We're all good, thanks.




glad to hear. please pass on my love and best wishes to wifey, and obviously fido's to tidgy. I really wish you guys lived next door!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, done it myself there, as i think i told you.
> Queue?
> Must be something good at the end.




be funny if it was just for the toilet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think when I first got an iguana was when I broadened my palate the most. You learn about all kinds of weird fruits & vegetables.


Good afternoon, Cameron.


----------



## jaizei

hmmmm, I guess it's close enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bacon with bacon!! when can we come for tea???


Of course you can. 
Welcome any time, mate.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Salt and Vinegar ?
> Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Very rare here.




ohh it has to be, every time!! offer still open to send over packages of goodies if you want


----------



## jaizei

https://eggplantmail.com/


Who'd have thought this would be the next revolutionary means of communication?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> at a discounted price for a see you jimmy hat! unlike the zoo, where discounts are for the belgians only


When wifey, John and i went to The Bioparc, i went up to buy the tickets and the young girl asked me what nationality we were.
I asked "Why? Which nationality do I have to be to get in cheapest ?" 
We decided the Belgians probably got in cheapest, but I don't think the lady believed us.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course you can.
> Welcome any time, mate.



hopefully,if we all can, we can do the start of next year .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. please pass on my love and best wishes to wifey, and obviously fido's to tidgy. I really wish you guys lived next door!


Well, as long as it was next door here and not in freezy Scotland! 
What a nice thing to say, though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> be funny if it was just for the toilet


Sometimes it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> hmmmm, I guess it's close enough


Well, your location says, Earth, so i can't go wrong really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohh it has to be, every time!! offer still open to send over packages of goodies if you want


Ta, maybe nearer Crimbo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> https://eggplantmail.com/
> 
> 
> Who'd have thought this would be the next revolutionary means of communication?


Hmmmmmmm.
Not sure it will catch on 
For a start they're called aubergines in the UK and here in Morocco.
And secondly it looks a bit naughty.....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, as long as it was next door here and not in freezy Scotland!
> What a nice thing to say, though



we can provide blankets for the summer months and open log fires for winter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully,if we all can, we can do the start of next year .


It _should _be great for us.
I do hope so.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta, maybe nearer Crimbo.




which one? . 


honestly it's no problem at all, anything i can do i will


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> Not sure it will catch on
> For a start they're called aubergines in the UK and here in Morocco.
> And secondly it looks a bit naughty.....




eat the evidence!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we can provide blankets for the summer months and open log fires for winter


And stop the grey skies, wind and rain ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, that is perfectly acceptable.
> Fried food covered in a melted medium Cheddar, a nice Mozzarella or even a Gruyère or Gouda can be delicious.
> @Linhdan Nguyen might like this, too.


I like almost anything fried ! But fried food with melted cheese is YUMMY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> eat the evidence!!


Yep, they are rather yummy.
I love moussaka!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I like almost anything fried ! But fried food with melted cheese is YUMMY


Indeed!!! 
Hello, Linhdan, hope you're having a good day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It _should _be great for us.
> I do hope so.




if it suits wifey and you it would be awesome!! I'm talking jade into .. 

'it can be our Christmas present to each other' 


i do believe jade and wife will end up abandoning us and camping out in the witchy bar... or the book shop! julians?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And stop the grey skies, wind and rain ?







summer,


and due to high winds the brolly is inside!!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I like almost anything fried ! But fried food with melted cheese is YUMMY




cant beat a deep fried mars bar!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, they are rather yummy.
> I love moussaka!



mousska? 

...is it fried??


----------



## johnandjade

the queue for a £1 fish supper in paisley.... the shop actually went on fire due to the high demand!!! 


russia 'ain't got nuffin on us!'


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> the queue for a £1 fish supper in paisley.... the shop actually went on fire due to the high demand!!!
> 
> 
> russia 'ain't got nuffin on us!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if it suits wifey and you it would be awesome!! I'm talking jade into ..
> 
> 'it can be our Christmas present to each other'
> 
> 
> i do believe jade and wife will end up abandoning us and camping out in the witchy bar... or the book shop! julians?


Yep, Julian's.
But the market on Saturday mornings is best for cheap books and fossils!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, Julian's.
> But the market on Saturday mornings is best for cheap books and fossils!




its ment to be!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> BTW, I bought figs at the grocery store. $5 for two big packages of them.(My fig trees still haven't produced)
> My Redfoot love those things.
> Not very sweet and tiny seeds. Perfect.


OMG!!! I LOOOOOVE fresh figs!!! 
I've got 2 fig trees that aren't very big, but they make very nice figs. The variety, "Celeste" is an old variety that does well in our hot, humid climate. These types of figs have been grown down here since the 1800s. 
Unfortunately, the BIRDS love our figs too! The first year ours were bearing, I covered them with netting to keep the birds out. But some poor mockingbird got caught up in the net. I felt terribly badly for it, released it an removed the netting.

So now July brings the "Fig Contest" between me and the birds! I check the figs 2-3 times daily: both inspecting for color and splitting; but the FEEL of them tells you they're ripe. Unfortunately, the birds are willing to eat them before they're exactly ripe, but I like mine PERFECTLY rip and sweet! This year I got 2 figs!   

But it's all good: I enjoy watching the birds in the tree. I even saw a fledgling mockingbird follow its parent to the tree, so the ongoing generations will be against me as well.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!  Could have been yours!


Oh, no: Elsa is COMPLETELY innocent! She is a Hermann's tortoise and is 7 inches long, so it definitely wasn't her!!!
Besides, she only eats broad-leafed weeds and hibiscus flowers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mousska?
> 
> ...is it fried??










Layers of savoury mince and cheese sauce with aubergine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! I LOOOOOVE fresh figs!!!
> I've got 2 fig trees that aren't very big, but they make very nice figs. The variety, "Celeste" is an old variety that does well in our hot, humid climate. These types of figs have been grown down here since the 1800s.
> Unfortunately, the BIRDS love our figs too! The first year ours were bearing, I covered them with netting to keep the birds out. But some poor mockingbird got caught up in the net. I felt terribly badly for it, released it an removed the netting.
> 
> So now July brings the "Fig Contest" between me and the birds! I check the figs 2-3 times daily: both inspecting for color and splitting; but the FEEL of them tells you they're ripe. Unfortunately, the birds are willing to eat them before they're exactly ripe, but I like mine PERFECTLY rip and sweet! This year I got 2 figs!
> 
> But it's all good: I enjoy watching the birds in the tree. I even saw a fledgling mockingbird follow its parent to the tree, so the ongoing generations will be against me as well.


Afternoon, Bea. 
We had the same with our plum tree in the UK.
Lots of birds and about two plums a year for us.
We didn't mind either.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! I LOOOOOVE fresh figs!!!
> I've got 2 fig trees that aren't very big, but they make very nice figs. The variety, "Celeste" is an old variety that does well in our hot, humid climate. These types of figs have been grown down here since the 1800s.
> Unfortunately, the BIRDS love our figs too! The first year ours were bearing, I covered them with netting to keep the birds out. But some poor mockingbird got caught up in the net. I felt terribly badly for it, released it an removed the netting.
> 
> So now July brings the "Fig Contest" between me and the birds! I check the figs 2-3 times daily: both inspecting for color and splitting; but the FEEL of them tells you they're ripe. Unfortunately, the birds are willing to eat them before they're exactly ripe, but I like mine PERFECTLY rip and sweet! This year I got 2 figs!
> 
> But it's all good: I enjoy watching the birds in the tree. I even saw a fledgling mockingbird follow its parent to the tree, so the ongoing generations will be against me as well.




the sacrifice you make for the grater good mrs B


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 183375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layers of savoury mince and cheese sauce with aubergine!




lasagna of sorts? I will ask jade to make


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Bea.
> We had the same with our plum tree in the UK.
> Lots of birds and about two plums a year for us.
> We didn't mind either.




I have 2 plums... but they seem to scare off the 'burds'


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> I have 2 plums... but they seem to scare off the 'burds'


May be you should keep your "plums" under wraps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lasagna of sorts? I will ask jade to make


A bit, but no pasta.
I think you can by them in the freezer section, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> May be you should keep your "plums" under wraps!


Indeed!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> May be you should keep your "plums" under wraps!



ohhh ... but then I'll end up with raisens


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit, but no pasta.
> I think you can by them in the freezer section, too.




that's too easy!! if possible, send over a recipe, jade is a magician in the kitchen


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!





i have 'matured' a little.... now its just the badger i free lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's too easy!! if possible, send over a recipe, jade is a magician in the kitchen


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/19644/moussaka/
Something like this is roughly how it goes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have 'matured' a little.... now its just the badger i free lol


Don't mature too much, my friend! 
No point being an adult if you can't be childish sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I have a lesson now.
See you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> Not sure it will catch on
> For a start they're called aubergines in the UK and here in Morocco.
> And secondly it looks a bit naughty.....


When the kids did sex ed in my last school the PSHE staff used to use courgettes to teach them how to put on condoms.
I used to hope the kids wouldn't think that as long as they had a courgette with them they'd be safe!!
One day after my class had a session the canteen were serving stuffed courgettes which was very unusual - I think the PSHE staff had ordered too many!
I wasn't tempted as I knew what they'd been stuffed in!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! I LOOOOOVE fresh figs!!!
> I've got 2 fig trees that aren't very big, but they make very nice figs. The variety, "Celeste" is an old variety that does well in our hot, humid climate. These types of figs have been grown down here since the 1800s.
> Unfortunately, the BIRDS love our figs too! The first year ours were bearing, I covered them with netting to keep the birds out. But some poor mockingbird got caught up in the net. I felt terribly badly for it, released it an removed the netting.
> 
> So now July brings the "Fig Contest" between me and the birds! I check the figs 2-3 times daily: both inspecting for color and splitting; but the FEEL of them tells you they're ripe. Unfortunately, the birds are willing to eat them before they're exactly ripe, but I like mine PERFECTLY rip and sweet! This year I got 2 figs!
> 
> But it's all good: I enjoy watching the birds in the tree. I even saw a fledgling mockingbird follow its parent to the tree, so the ongoing generations will be against me as well.


Great. The South American parrots might discover them....Like they did my grapes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When the kids did sex ed in my last school the PSHE staff used to use courgettes to teach them how to put on condoms.
> I used to hope the kids wouldn't think that as long as they had a courgette with them they'd be safe!!
> One day after my class had a session the canteen were serving stuffed courgettes which was very unusual - I think the PSHE staff had ordered too many!
> I wasn't tempted as I knew what they'd been stuffed in!


Could put you off for life really.
Wonder if the courgette supplier has a contract with the school and whether the banana retailers are trying to muscle in on the action.
(my student's late)


----------



## johnandjade

i never will


----------



## johnandjade

may the wibble we with you


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhh!!!! shuffle kicking but tonight


----------



## johnandjade

let's see if the neighbors agree


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Oh, no: Elsa is COMPLETELY innocent! She is a Hermann's tortoise and is 7 inches long, so it definitely wasn't her!!!
> Besides, she only eats broad-leafed weeds and hibiscus flowers!


Then it's of the following:


OLI 
TIDGY
LOLA
We'll see what comes up after *investigation*.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


Hi there!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Then it's of the following:
> 
> 
> OLI
> TIDGY
> LOLA
> We'll see what comes up after *investigation*.


Can't be Lola he doesn't like being outside!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> may the wibble we with you


It wibble is.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Can't be Lola he doesn't like being outside!!


Hello Lyn. So Lola is innocent as well. Now it's either wife or husband: Tidgy or Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there!


Hello.
It can't be any of them.
The guilty party has been identified as a sulcata.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn. So Lola is innocent as well. Now it's either wife or husband: Tidgy or Oli.


It may have been both, like Bonny and Clyde.
One carrying out the attack and the other photographing it!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello.
> It can't be any of them.
> The guilty party has been identified as a sulcata.


S/He could have been wearing a disguise!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> S/He could have been wearing a disguise!!


Good point, well made.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It may have been both, like Bonny and Clyde.
> One carrying out the attack and the other photographing it!!


I bet you it was Tidgy!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point, well made.


Hi! @Lyn W is right. Tidgy might have been in disguise whist Oli  was taking the photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! @Lyn W is right. Tidgy might have been in disguise whist Oli  was taking the photo.


Tidgy has seven meerkats who will provide her an alibi, for whatever time and date the crime occurred.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has seven meerkats who will provide her an alibi, for whatever time and date the crime occurred.


Ah but can meerkats be believed?
Their character has been questionable recently


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah but can meerkats be believed?
> Their character has been questionable recently


Exactly. 
Give them a bit of food and they'll agree to anything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good evening folks.
Can someone tell me what a courgette is?


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening folks.
> Can someone tell me what a courgette is?



zucchini


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> zucchini


I knew it was something with a certain shape.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> zucchini


Did you know or did you Google it?
I often get lost when our overseas friends talk and mention places or people and things I have never heard of before.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening folks.
> Can someone tell me what a courgette is?


There we are Ed


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you know or did you Google it?
> I often get lost when our overseas friends talk and mention places or people and things I have never heard of before.



I learned a lot of the 'alternative' names from various food lists.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you know or did you Google it?
> I often get lost when our overseas friends talk and mention places or people and things I have never heard of before.


I had no idea US called them Zucchini either


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I had no idea US called them Zucchini either


This has become a cultural learning thread


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening folks.
> Can someone tell me what a courgette is?


Evening, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello Adam.
Nice to see you before I have to leave.
The missus is getting upset because I've been on the phone too long.
Apparently someone wants to go out and get some dinner.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm not having zucchini.
That's for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This has become a cultural learning thread


Different names for egg plants, zucchini, chips, today alone.
Plus moussaka. 
I was learning about grits on another thread yesterday or the day before.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Different names for egg plants, zucchini, chips, today alone.
> Plus moussaka.
> I was learning about grits on another thread yesterday or the day before.


Grits are a South Eastern U.S. staple food.
Breakfast any way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not having zucchini.
> That's for sure.


Grits, perhaps ?
Enjoy whatever it is you have. 
Speak soon.


----------



## jaizei

In other food related news, has anyone tried this new cheesy core burrito from Taco Bell?


----------



## jaizei

May have to ask my CPA if i start reviewing fast food, can I write off my meals.


----------



## Lyn W

There's always something new to learn!
Enjoy your meal Ed


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> In other food related news, has anyone tried this new cheesy core burrito from Taco Bell?


Nope - can we get it in UK?
Will google


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Nope - can we get it in UK?
> Will google


Yep there are some Taco Bells in UK but manly in north of England, none in Wales


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> In other food related news, has anyone tried this new cheesy core burrito from Taco Bell?


No Taco Bell's here.
Never seen one in the UK either.
But I do like burritos.


----------



## Lyn W

I'll see you tomorrow folks
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yep there are some Taco Bells in UK but manly in north of England, none in Wales


Manly in the North of England ?
As in Southern softies ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll see you tomorrow folks
> Nos da!


Nos, da, Lyn! 
Don't forget to have a peek at the Perseids if you're not too tired. 
Have a nice kip and we''l catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> In other food related news, has anyone tried this new cheesy core burrito from Taco Bell?


And i'm pretty fond of cheese, too, if you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Different names for egg plants, zucchini, chips, today alone.
> Plus moussaka.
> I was learning about grits on another thread yesterday or the day before.


Grits are WONDERFUL comfort food if (and I do mean IF) they're done right!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Grits are a South Eastern U.S. staple food.
> Breakfast any way.


Shrimp and grits are great any time!!!
You're making me hungry with all this talk of grits!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Grits are WONDERFUL comfort food if (and I do mean IF) they're done right!!!


Must see if i can find some..........
.............somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righty, i'm off to crick my neck looking for shooting stars again.
So probably see you all in the morning. 
Night, night, Roomers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No Taco Bell's here.
> Never seen one in the UK either.
> But I do like burritos.


That doesn't mean you'd be able to stomach taco bell....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Grits are WONDERFUL comfort food if (and I do mean IF) they're done right!!!


YES! So few people understand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Shrimp and grits are great any time!!!
> You're making me hungry with all this talk of grits!!!!


I'm a bacon or just butter guy.


----------



## cmacusa3

Evening folks!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a bacon or just butter guy.


You sound like my husband! He LOOOOVES bacon, and refers to bread as "just a butter platform!"


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must see if i can find some..........
> .............somewhere.


I'd be amazed if you can find grits over there. 
If you like, I'd be happy to send you a box of grits along with some recipes!

Grits all by themselves, to me, are as bland as white rice eaten absolutely plain. It's how you dress it that makes or breaks the dish.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I'd be amazed if you can find grits over there.
> If you like, I'd be happy to send you a box of grits along with some recipes!
> 
> Grits all by themselves, to me, are as bland as white rice eaten absolutely plain. It's how you dress it that makes or breaks the dish.


Good morning CDR 

Awake bright and early today. Had a 'chat' with son who's through security at Luton airport and waiting for the gate announcement. 

Time to get the coffee brewing


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Manly in the North of England ?
> As in Southern softies ?


Exactly - real men are from 'oop north!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> Awake bright and early today. Had a 'chat' with son who's through security at Luton airport and waiting for the gate announcement.
> 
> Time to get the coffee brewing


Won't be long now!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone - weather not great here today - drizzly!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone - weather not great here today - drizzly!






Got him by the way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm a bacon or just butter guy.


You eat just butter ?
On it's own!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Evening folks!


Morning,Craig.
Sorry, I was stargazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'd be amazed if you can find grits over there.
> If you like, I'd be happy to send you a box of grits along with some recipes!
> 
> Grits all by themselves, to me, are as bland as white rice eaten absolutely plain. It's how you dress it that makes or breaks the dish.


How very kind. 
I think it's that name 'grit' that is intriguing and slightly scary.
Let me first check the supermarkets and ask some of the Americans that I know in the New Town to see if they know where to get them. 
But I think you're right and would be delighted to take you up on your generous offer! 
Thanks, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> Awake bright and early today. Had a 'chat' with son who's through security at Luton airport and waiting for the gate announcement.
> 
> Time to get the coffee brewing


Gosh, puts me in mind of that song by Cats UK.




Sorry about that.
Hope your son's trip goes smoothly.
Third coffee for me so far.
And a jolly good morning to you, Linda


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Exactly - real men are from 'oop north!


So John must be exceptionally butch !
Morning, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning all! 
Another day in Paradise.
Zacariah's coming over to play in a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning all!
> Another day in Paradise.
> Zacariah's coming over to play in a bit.


Do you get a look in or is Tidgy too busy batting her eyelids at him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Do you get a look in or is Tidgy too busy batting her eyelids at him?


I expect he'll be feeding her some treats; so she'll be very flirty with him, I expect. 
I'll try not to get too jealous.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, puts me in mind of that song by Cats UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.
> Hope your son's trip goes smoothly.
> Third coffee for me so far.
> And a jolly good morning to you, Linda


The sounds not great but I always think of this when I hear Luton mentioned


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The sounds not great but I always think of this when I hear Luton mentioned


Me, too!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!!!
> Hello, Linhdan, hope you're having a good day.


Actually. I lost Khaleesi  
I lost her on thursday. Ive been going around looking for her but no luck so far. My sister and I put out flyers yesterday. Someone called me this morning but they found a box turtle, not Khaleesi. Of course I'm feeling down.
My only worry is, its suppose to get very hot today. Like 110F. Its been very hot the last 2 days too so I'm hoping she found nice shade or burrowed somewhere. Its going to raining tomorrow and for the next 4 days after that so I know she'll be able to drink. 
Shes pretty healthy, so I'm confident she'll survive, and hibernate if need be. 
When i lost Max, i was more worried because hes the weaker tortoise. 
*sigh* you would have thought i learned my lesson the first time


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Actually. I lost Khaleesi
> I lost her on thursday. Ive been going around looking for her but no luck so far. My sister and I put out flyers yesterday. Someone called me this morning but they found a box turtle, not Khaleesi. Of course I'm feeling down.
> My only worry is, its suppose to get very hot today. Like 110F. Its been very hot the last 2 days too so I'm hoping she found nice shade or burrowed somewhere. Its going to raining tomorrow and for the next 4 days after that so I know she'll be able to drink.
> Shes pretty healthy, so I'm confident she'll survive, and hibernate if need be.
> When i lost Max, i was more worried because hes the weaker tortoise.
> *sigh* you would have thought i learned my lesson the first time


Oh no! That's awful 

Fingers crossed you find her. It's so scary. I'd be desperate if we lost Joe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Actually. I lost Khaleesi
> I lost her on thursday. Ive been going around looking for her but no luck so far. My sister and I put out flyers yesterday. Someone called me this morning but they found a box turtle, not Khaleesi. Of course I'm feeling down.
> My only worry is, its suppose to get very hot today. Like 110F. Its been very hot the last 2 days too so I'm hoping she found nice shade or burrowed somewhere. Its going to raining tomorrow and for the next 4 days after that so I know she'll be able to drink.
> Shes pretty healthy, so I'm confident she'll survive, and hibernate if need be.
> When i lost Max, i was more worried because hes the weaker tortoise.
> *sigh* you would have thought i learned my lesson the first time


Oh, goodness, I'm so sorry! 
I know you've probably done all this, but in case you haven't, knock on some doors, crawl about on your hands and knees everywhere possible, contact local vets and rescue centres and post in the lost and found section here. offer local kids a reward and the same in Criagslist or your equivalent.
I so hope you find her, don't give up hope yourself!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! That's awful
> 
> Fingers crossed you find her. It's so scary. I'd be desperate if we lost Joe.


Thank you. I would love to get a tracker dog but my boyfriend still has not started working so money is still tight  
I have hope we'll find her though. Or at least a neighbor will.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, I'm so sorry!
> I know you've probably done all this, but in case you haven't, knock on some doors, crawl about on your hands and knees everywhere possible, contact local vets and rescue centres and post in the lost and found section here. offer local kids a reward and the same in Criagslist or your equivalent.
> I so hope you find her, don't give up hope yourself!


Thank you! Of course ive been through this about 2 months ago. But I'm still searching when i can. She will show up again. Im sure. I believe Max senses her presence is absent because hes been lethargic since shes been gone.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Actually. I lost Khaleesi
> I lost her on thursday. Ive been going around looking for her but no luck so far. My sister and I put out flyers yesterday. Someone called me this morning but they found a box turtle, not Khaleesi. Of course I'm feeling down.
> My only worry is, its suppose to get very hot today. Like 110F. Its been very hot the last 2 days too so I'm hoping she found nice shade or burrowed somewhere. Its going to raining tomorrow and for the next 4 days after that so I know she'll be able to drink.
> Shes pretty healthy, so I'm confident she'll survive, and hibernate if need be.
> When i lost Max, i was more worried because hes the weaker tortoise.
> *sigh* you would have thought i learned my lesson the first time




so sorry to hear. don't give up hope!! I have heard of little explorers being found months after! hopefully kahaleesi will be found sooner, especially if you have canvased area


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so sorry to hear. don't give up hope!! I have heard of little explorers being found months after! hopefully kahaleesi will be found sooner, especially if you have canvased area


Afternoon, John.
Morning at work go ok ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> so sorry to hear. don't give up hope!! I have heard of little explorers being found months after! hopefully kahaleesi will be found sooner, especially if you have canvased area


Thank you! This makes me think, we heard stories about members with tortoises that will cuddle and stick around their owners when outside of their enclosure. Could this be because they spend alot of time with their tortoises? I followed the "less handling the better" way. But now i feel like i must rethink. 
But thank you john. Hope everything is well with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! This makes me think, we heard stories about members with tortoises that will cuddle and stick around their owners when outside of their enclosure. Could this be because they spend alot of time with their tortoises? I followed the "less handling the better" way. But now i feel like i must rethink.
> But thank you john. Hope everything is well with you.


I spend lots of time with Tidgy, loadsa hand feeding and cuddles.
She pretty much follows me about outside and if she wanders off she'll always come back, but not necessarily when called. 
I still keep a very close eye on her though, just in case.


----------



## johnandjade

allo!! rather drunk last night:/ working today as well, I polished my friends cars away to nothing!!!



i was good before but now I'm fantastic. 

openes my front door and...



result!!! beer and we are doggy siting jodie foster tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John.
> Morning at work go ok ?




brilliant, mate who I've not seen in a while was working... done a few wee job on the side  earned £60 in my hand on top of the wage .. AND!! got to play with my new toys and chemicals


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo!! rather drunk last night:/ working today as well, I polished my friends cars away to nothing!!!
> View attachment 183446
> 
> 
> i was good before but now I'm fantastic.
> 
> openes my front door and...
> View attachment 183447
> 
> 
> result!!! beer and we are doggy siting jodie foster tonight


Splendid. 
Not sure that polishing cars away to nothing will catch on though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant, mate who I've not seen in a while was working... done a few wee job on the side  earned £60 in my hand on top of the wage .. AND!! got to play with my new toys and chemicals


Pretty darned good for a half day!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spend lots of time with Tidgy, loadsa hand feeding and cuddles.
> She pretty much follows me about outside and if she wanders off she'll always come back, but not necessarily when called.
> I still keep a very close eye on her though, just in case.


How cute ! I hand feed mine sometimes. I havent cuddled with any of them except for Max when he was sick. And i will admit, Max is more fond of me than khaleesi is. But it could also be because khaleesi is just one of the torts that take a bit more time to adjust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How cute ! I hand feed mine sometimes. I havent cuddled with any of them except for Max when he was sick. And i will admit, Max is more fond of me than khaleesi is. But it could also be because khaleesi is just one of the torts that take a bit more time to adjust.


I spent so long with Tidgy when she was ill when I first got her, we both got into the habit of being together a lot.
Not sure i'd recommend it usually.
But it is beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! Of course ive been through this about 2 months ago. But I'm still searching when i can. She will show up again. Im sure. I believe Max senses her presence is absent because hes been lethargic since shes been gone.


So sorry to hear this! Very upsetting for you.
Try leaving her favourite food or something they can't resist like cucumber or strawberries around your garden. They have very good noses and it may bring her out of hiding.
Is there any chance she could have been stolen from your garden?


----------



## johnandjade

this stuff can only be described as magical!! it makes cars bleed




my new machine






and the results!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183448
> View attachment 183449
> 
> 
> this stuff can only be described as magical!! it makes cars bleed
> View attachment 183450
> View attachment 183451
> 
> 
> my new machine
> View attachment 183452
> 
> 
> View attachment 183454
> 
> 
> and the results!!


Could use some of that for my kitchen.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could use some of that for my kitchen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Actually. I lost Khaleesi
> I lost her on thursday. Ive been going around looking for her but no luck so far. My sister and I put out flyers yesterday. Someone called me this morning but they found a box turtle, not Khaleesi. Of course I'm feeling down.
> My only worry is, its suppose to get very hot today. Like 110F. Its been very hot the last 2 days too so I'm hoping she found nice shade or burrowed somewhere. Its going to raining tomorrow and for the next 4 days after that so I know she'll be able to drink.
> Shes pretty healthy, so I'm confident she'll survive, and hibernate if need be.
> When i lost Max, i was more worried because hes the weaker tortoise.
> *sigh* you would have thought i learned my lesson the first time


I'll bet you find her.
Remember that most lost torts get found.


----------



## johnandjade

perhaps time for a career change


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183455
> 
> 
> perhaps time for a career change


It sounds about right. I had a body shop quote me $600-$800 to cut and polish my 7 year old truck.
I think I'll just re paint it myself for $350.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spend lots of time with Tidgy, loadsa hand feeding and cuddles.
> She pretty much follows me about outside and if she wanders off she'll always come back, but not necessarily when called.
> I still keep a very close eye on her though, just in case.


Joe follows me everywhere outside too. It's trying to mate with my footwear or see me off. I don't pretend it's affection. 

Personally I don't think lots of handling and cuddles make it any less likely your tort will wander off in pursuit of whatever it is that takes their fancy. 

The stories of having them in bed etc actually rather horrified me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Joe follows me everywhere outside too. It's trying to mate with my footwear or see me off. I don't pretend it's affection.
> 
> Personally I don't think lots of handling and cuddles make it any less likely your tort will wander off in pursuit of whatever it is that takes their fancy.
> 
> The stories of having them in bed etc actually rather horrified me.


I don't think it's affection either.
I think she just feels safe and secure near me. (she certainly doesn't fancy my footwear and i don't believe she's chasing me away).
She'll come and sit next to me and turn to face the direction i'm facing in and just sit and look around. I also provide shade.
No, she'll wander off alright, but she also always soon comes back. 
I don't think bed is a very good idea, either. Potentially disastrous.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet you find her.
> Remember that most lost torts get found.


Thank you! I havent lost hope yet !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sounds about right. I had a body shop quote me $600-$800 to cut and polish my 7 year old truck.
> I think I'll just re paint it myself for $350.




quite right


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> So sorry to hear this! Very upsetting for you.
> Try leaving her favourite food or something they can't resist like cucumber or strawberries around your garden. They have very good noses and it may bring her out of hiding.
> Is there any chance she could have been stolen from your garden?


I would put out yummy food but im afraid the squirrels and birds would get to them first. 
Im 100% sure she was not stolen from the garden. Shes either still there now, or slipped under the fence. But I dont think shes done that either. Her and max were just looking for a nice shady area to nap in when the heat was rising around the time she disappeared. 
Thank you !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spent so long with Tidgy when she was ill when I first got her, we both got into the habit of being together a lot.
> Not sure i'd recommend it usually.
> But it is beautiful.


Its easier to spend time with them when they're ill in my opinion. We need to take care of them. And Max was very lethargic when he was sick (of course) so it seemed all he did was sleep anyway.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Joe follows me everywhere outside too. It's trying to mate with my footwear or see me off. I don't pretend it's affection.
> 
> Personally I don't think lots of handling and cuddles make it any less likely your tort will wander off in pursuit of whatever it is that takes their fancy.
> 
> The stories of having them in bed etc actually rather horrified me.


I couldnt have my tortoises in bed. Thats one place i cant let pets be on. Not even dogs that sleep on the edge of the bed. Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its easier to spend time with them when they're ill in my opinion. We need to take care of them. And Max was very lethargic when he was sick (of course) so it seemed all he did was sleep anyway.


It was horrible. 
Tidgy slept, yes, but she did a lot of wiggling, stretching her neck to one side and silent screaming, too.
For weeks.
Just awful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I couldnt have my tortoises in bed. Thats one place i cant let pets be on. Not even dogs that sleep on the edge of the bed. Nope.


Agreed.
i try not to have wifey in bed as well, but she insists so.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> i try not to have wifey in bed as well, but she insists so.


Hahaha ! Well thats a different story. Sometimes I must drag my boyfriend into bed.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was horrible.
> Tidgy slept, yes, but she did a lot of wiggling, stretching her neck to one side and silent screaming, too.
> For weeks.
> Just awful.


Oh im so sorry! Im glad its over now. Max wouldnt wake up at all unless I woke him up. The longest i've left him alone to sleep was 3 days. And when he didnt move the 4th day, i woke him up and he looked so weak


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hahaha ! Well thats a different story. Sometimes I must drag my boyfriend into bed.


 Nuff said.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh im so sorry! Im glad its over now. Max wouldnt wake up at all unless I woke him up. The longest i've left him alone to sleep was 3 days. And when he didnt move the 4th day, i woke him up and he looked so weak


Tidgy will just sleep when I'm away until I get back. 
Even if wifey or Zacariah wake her, she will just eat a little and then try to head back to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just back from prickly pear harvesting.
Only got one spine in my thumb. 
Not bad.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh im so sorry! Im glad its over now. Max wouldnt wake up at all unless I woke him up. The longest i've left him alone to sleep was 3 days. And when he didnt move the 4th day, i woke him up and he looked so weak


I still remember the horrible time we had with Joe and his URI followed by 2 liver infections. We spent about a year visiting the vet. It was desperate when he was so ill. I honestly doubted my capabilities at looking after anything let alone a tort. All that because he had too much testosterone 

It took me a long while to recover, never mind him. 

It was TFO that helped me recover my confidence and realise that actually I hadn't been doing much wrong over the preceding decades.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I still remember the horrible time we had with Joe and his URI followed by 2 liver infections. We spent about a year visiting the vet. It was desperate when he was so ill. I honestly doubted my capabilities at looking after anything let alone a tort. All that because he had too much testosterone
> 
> It took me a long while to recover, never mind him.
> 
> It was TFO that helped me recover my confidence and realise that actually I hadn't been doing much wrong over the preceding decades.


Having had him so long must have made it extra hard. 
Tidgy was new to me, so I was prepared for the possibility of her not surviving and wasn't so emotionally involved.
Don't know how i'd cope now. 
I joined the forum when she had a bad leg.
It was nothing, but the first problem since her recovery and I panicked.
The forum was very kind, helpful and welcoming.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I still remember the horrible time we had with Joe and his URI followed by 2 liver infections. We spent about a year visiting the vet. It was desperate when he was so ill. I honestly doubted my capabilities at looking after anything let alone a tort. All that because he had too much testosterone
> 
> It took me a long while to recover, never mind him.
> 
> It was TFO that helped me recover my confidence and realise that actually I hadn't been doing much wrong over the preceding decades.


I believe i saw pictures of Joe during this time, either you mentioned it in someone else's thread or it was your own thread. Such a scary thing to happen. Im glad its all better now though!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Having had him so long must have made it extra hard.
> Tidgy was new to me, so I was prepared for the possibility of her not surviving and wasn't so emotionally involved.
> Don't know how i'd cope now.
> I joined the forum when she had a bad leg.
> It was nothing, but the first problem since her recovery and I panicked.
> The forum was very kind, helpful and welcoming.


When Max was new to me. I was already emotionally attached. Its like a kid thats been wanting a dog for so long and finally got one 10 years later .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> When Max was new to me. I was already emotionally attached. Its like a kid thats been wanting a dog for so long and finally got one 10 years later .


Nice.
I guess I was with Tidgy, too, hence all those hours with her, day after day, doing nothing else but watch her and care for her. 
I just tried and pretended not to be, as i feared the worst.


----------



## johnandjade

gramps... I finally upgraded from 4packs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gramps... I finally upgraded from 4packs
> View attachment 183476


@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Have a look above. 
I am almost tempted to visit Scotland after all.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> I guess I was with Tidgy, too, hence all those hours with her, day after day, doing nothing else but watch her and care for her.
> I just tried and pretended not to be, as i feared the worst.


Men , lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Have a look above.
> I am almost tempted to visit Scotland after all.




only 5mins on foot from GLA !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only 5mins on foot from GLA !!








Glasgow to Marrakech, Morocco
They've got two of my favourite hats!


----------



## johnandjade

I'm really getting rather thin on top!! had a booboo on my head for around a month, not sure what i done, but it has been a tad irritating recently... 






looks like a burn?!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glasgow to Marrakech, Morocco
> They've got two of my favourite hats!




brilliant pic . cant see my air hostess though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm really getting rather thin on top!! had a booboo on my head for around a month, not sure what i done, but it has been a tad irritating recently...
> 
> View attachment 183480
> View attachment 183481
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a burn?!


The sun, probably
Wear a hat!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The sun, probably
> Wear a hat!




to amazone!!


----------



## JoesMum

Went out for ice creams after dinner...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Went out for ice creams after dinner...
> 
> View attachment 183483
> 
> View attachment 183484
> 
> View attachment 183485
> 
> View attachment 183486


Crikey!!!!
Case of almost too good to eat
Little works of art 
Did you eat all those yourself?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!!
> Case of almost too good to eat
> Little works of art
> Did you eat all those yourself?


I had help. Son did help his sister finish hers


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Went out for ice creams after dinner...
> 
> View attachment 183483
> 
> View attachment 183484
> 
> View attachment 183485
> 
> View attachment 183486




WOW!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I had help. Son did help his sister finish hers




i can believe that going on the size of him!!


----------



## johnandjade

or 







though I will look happier than nr grumpy in the picture! great advertising amazon lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Went out for ice creams after dinner...
> 
> View attachment 183483
> 
> View attachment 183484
> 
> View attachment 183485
> 
> View attachment 183486


Oh my ! I must visit the UK for ice cream... I dont even like ice cream but I would eat those !


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh my ! I must visit the UK for ice cream... I dont even like ice cream but I would eat those !


They're French. We are on vacation (or on holiday as we Brits say) in Uzès in the south of France


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> They're French. We are on vacation (or on holiday as we Brits say) in Uzès in the south of France


Oh right! I forgot! Well France i go !! Hows the weather over there ? Hope youre having a splendid time !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183493
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183494
> 
> 
> 
> though I will look happier than nr grumpy in the picture! great advertising amazon lol


The top one with tassel is more authentic and like mine


But they are not suitable for windy conditions (disappear into the distance with even a slight breeze) or rain (ruins the felt)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183493
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183494
> 
> 
> 
> though I will look happier than nr grumpy in the picture! great advertising amazon lol


And to be fair a lot of Moroccans do look grumpy.
But not because of the hats. 
They think It's cool not to smile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh my ! I must visit the UK for ice cream... I dont even like ice cream but I would eat those !


I wouldn't .
Don't like ice cream much, not even cheese flavour.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh right! I forgot! Well France i go !! Hows the weather over there ? Hope youre having a splendid time !


Very good. 

There's a very strong wind that blows down the Rhone valley called the Mistral that made things quite cool last week. All sunshine and no rain though. 

Today the Mistral disappeared and it was around 35C/100F with a cloudless sky. Very relaxing


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Very good.
> 
> There's a very strong wind that blows down the Rhone valley called the Mistral that made things quite cool last week. All sunshine and no rain though.
> 
> Today the Mistral disappeared and it was around 35C/100F with a cloudless sky. Very relaxing


That sounds like perfect weather! I can only dream for now !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't .
> Don't like ice cream much, not even cheese flavour.


I usually dont like ice cream much either. And cheese flavor sounds terrible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I usually dont like ice cream much either. And cheese flavor sounds terrible!


Twas.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas.


We had mozarella ice cream with a savoury starter in a restaurant last week. 

It was really rather good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We had mozarella ice cream with a savoury starter in a restaurant last week.
> 
> It was really rather good


Mine tasted more of Dairylea.
You'll have to post me some of the mozzarella one.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine tasted more of Dairylea.
> You'll have to post me some of the mozzarella one.


Or we have a TFO meet in Uzès


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Or we have a TFO meet in Uzès


Why not ?
Tis not impossible. 
Plenty of bars............
................and cheese................
................and nature..............


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh right! I forgot! Well France i go !! Hows the weather over there ? Hope youre having a splendid time !




cold dark holiday!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The top one with tassel is more authentic and like mine
> View attachment 183497
> 
> But they are not suitable for windy conditions (disappear into the distance with even a slight breeze) or rain (ruins the felt)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ... 'just like that!'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to be fair a lot of Moroccans do look grumpy.
> But not because of the hats.
> They think It's cool not to smile.




well to be fair it is a rather hot place


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That sounds like perfect weather! I can only dream for now !




if you can dream it, you can do it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why not ?
> Tis not impossible.
> Plenty of bars............
> ................and cheese................
> ................and nature..............




I'm in!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well to be fair it is a rather hot place


Very.


----------



## johnandjade

i m still amazed by how much the skills i have learned have sunk in,



its 10yrs old, the pictures really don't do justice


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed. I have ice cream to sleep off  Bon soir!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed. I have ice cream to sleep off  Bon soir!




bon soir mum. looking forward to more stories and pictures of your adventures tomorrow


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> if you can dream it, you can do it!


I can do it! But i want to go to Portugal first.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> gramps... I finally upgraded from 4packs
> View attachment 183476


You're slipping. There's milk in there.
It's taking up cold beer space.


----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys! Every time I get on TFO I'm so tempted to pop in, but don't want to just "lurk" without contributing. I miss you Guys! A thought crossed my mind that in order for me to be an active participant of the life in CDR i'd probably need to break another leg and be immobilized by post-op complications for another 6 months like I did last year other than that my lifestyle is definitely not sitting at the desk, all the computer work I do is on a portable company device which I'd never ever use for the forum time. I'm the old fashioned one that way. Anyway, just wanted to stop by say hi to ya'll and wish you a nice remainder of the weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183505


ha de ha! 
Splendid! 
Slightly rounded, more an Egyptian style.
Very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i m still amazed by how much the skills i have learned have sunk in,
> View attachment 183506
> 
> 
> its 10yrs old, the pictures really don't do justice


Oh, I don't know. 
Looks spanky, shiny, brand new to me.
But i know nothing 'bout cars.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Have a look above.
> I am almost tempted to visit Scotland after all.


I go through a 30 pk every week , and 2 some weeks !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed. I have ice cream to sleep off  Bon soir!


Sleep well! 
I look forward to tomorrows updates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I can do it! But i want to go to Portugal first.


Portugal's lovely and very friendly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You're slipping. There's milk in there.
> It's taking up cold beer space.


Evening; Ed. 
Good day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Every time I get on TFO I'm so tempted to pop in, but don't want to just "lurk" without contributing. I miss you Guys! A thought crossed my mind that in order for me to be an active participant of the life in CDR i'd probably need to break another leg and be immobilized by post-op complications for another 6 months like I did last year other than that my lifestyle is definitely not sitting at the desk, all the computer work I do is on a portable company device which I'd never ever use for the forum time. I'm the old fashioned one that way. Anyway, just wanted to stop by say hi to ya'll and wish you a nice remainder of the weekend


Always glad when you drop in, Ewa. 
Miss you too, though still see you about on other threads sometimes which is nice. 
I think having to break a leg is a bit drastic even if it does mean you spending time in the Cold Dark Room. 
You have a good end of weekend too.
And a good week too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I go through a 30 pk every week , and 2 some weeks !


Yum!
Evening, Grandpa! 
Good weekend ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum!
> Evening, Grandpa!
> Good weekend ?


Nope leopard eggs are hatching and I got to work all night Sat and Sun . But that means Bud for breakfast !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope leopard eggs are hatching and I got to work all night Sat and Sun . But that means Bud for breakfast !


Good luck with the eggs! 
And enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You're slipping. There's milk in there.
> It's taking up cold beer space.




jade insisted


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Every time I get on TFO I'm so tempted to pop in, but don't want to just "lurk" without contributing. I miss you Guys! A thought crossed my mind that in order for me to be an active participant of the life in CDR i'd probably need to break another leg and be immobilized by post-op complications for another 6 months like I did last year other than that my lifestyle is definitely not sitting at the desk, all the computer work I do is on a portable company device which I'd never ever use for the forum time. I'm the old fashioned one that way. Anyway, just wanted to stop by say hi to ya'll and wish you a nice remainder of the weekend





allo!!! nothing wrong with a good old lurk


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ha de ha!
> Splendid!
> Slightly rounded, more an Egyptian style.
> Very nice.




another addition for my shelf of happiness


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope leopard eggs are hatching and I got to work all night Sat and Sun . But that means Bud for breakfast !




breakfast of champions. 

that will be well worth losing a few hours kip i'll bet


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends, poor jodie dog isn't aloud on the bed anymore


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo!!! nothing wrong with a good old lurk


Lurk Lurk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends, poor jodie dog isn't aloud on the bed anymore


Sofa time ?
Night night, John
Nos da, Jodie


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Every time I get on TFO I'm so tempted to pop in, but don't want to just "lurk" without contributing. I miss you Guys! A thought crossed my mind that in order for me to be an active participant of the life in CDR i'd probably need to break another leg and be immobilized by post-op complications for another 6 months like I did last year other than that my lifestyle is definitely not sitting at the desk, all the computer work I do is on a portable company device which I'd never ever use for the forum time. I'm the old fashioned one that way. Anyway, just wanted to stop by say hi to ya'll and wish you a nice remainder of the weekend


I miss our discussions.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening; Ed.
> Good day ?


I can't complain.
But I might anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't complain.
> But I might anyway.


Feel free.
i really can't.
A good day here, nothing to grumble about at all. 
Except having nothing to grumble about.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got a lot accomplished today. Even finally finished redoing that tortoise pond.
It wasn't very hot, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a lot accomplished today. Even finally finished redoing that tortoise pond.
> It wasn't very hot, either.


Gosh, neither of us grumbling.
That's a first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only a couple of shooting stars tonight. 
Still nice, though.
I'm off for a kip.
Night night Cold Dark Roomerites. 
See you soon.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! a nice lazy day ahead today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! a nice lazy day ahead today


Good morning John. Good morning all. 

No real plans for today, apart from buying bread... a daily ritual in France as their bread (and it really is all baguette type) just doesn't keep for a second day. 

There is a wine fair by the local producers in the square later so we'll probably look in on that. It seems to involve rather more consumption than the advertised opportunity to buy. 

It's not one of the big name wine areas; the locals are "Pays du Gard", ""Duché d'Uzès" and "Pays d'Oc". However, we are not far from the more expensive big names of "Côtes du Rhône" and "Châteauneuf du Pape" so these wines are pretty tasty, but a fraction of the price.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> No real plans for today, apart from buying bread... a daily ritual in France as their bread (and it really is all baguette type) just doesn't keep for a second day.
> 
> There is a wine fair by the local producers in the square later so we'll probably look in on that. It seems to involve rather more consumption than the advertised opportunity to buy.
> 
> It's not one of the big name wine areas; the locals are "Pays du Gard", ""Duché d'Uzès" and "Pays d'Oc". However, we are not far from the more expensive big names of "Côtes du Rhône" and "Châteauneuf du Pape" so these wines are pretty tasty, but a fraction of the price.




good morning mum . it's sounds like a perfect Sunday to me! love the fact you can only get baguettes


----------



## johnandjade

little jodie spent the night on the floor in the bedroom, we make sure the door into the living room is shut just to sure all is safe. 

this morning she is making up for the missed cuddles



bud for breakfast here as well


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . it's sounds like a perfect Sunday to me! love the fact you can only get baguettes


There's a lot of different types of baguettes and you will see some round loves in the bakeries these days... in fact they've even branched into wholemeal versions in recent years... but the main bread here is baguette shaped. 

Bakeries are open every day unlike many French shops where Sunday trading only happens in tourist areas in tourist season and public holidays mean the whole country closes down. It's not unusual to see French people collecting half a dozen loaves every morning for their family. 

We have a public holiday on Monday for the "Assumption Day" religious festival which I assume is actually today. That probably explains large quantities of wine being consumed on the square tonight


----------



## johnandjade

she is such a lovely little pooch


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183611
> 
> 
> she is such a lovely little pooch


What did she do to get banned from the bed?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> There's a lot of different types of baguettes and you will see some round loves in the bakeries these days... in fact they've even branched into wholemeal versions in recent years... but the main bread here is baguette shaped.
> 
> Bakeries are open every day unlike many French shops where Sunday trading only happens in tourist areas in tourist season and public holidays mean the whole country closes down. It's not unusual to see French people collecting half a dozen loaves every morning for their family.
> 
> We have a public holiday on Monday for the "Assumption Day" religious festival which I assume is actually today. That probably explains large quantities of wine being consumed on the square tonight




perfect!! I suppose it would be rude not to join in the celibrations


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> What did she do to get banned from the bed?




I'm not sure, she just came with the instructions.


----------



## johnandjade

I treated myself to a samsung tablet, with the hope of using it as an 'entertainment system' ... streaming films and will have music (lots of) ... is anyone clued up on the apps to download??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I treated myself to a samsung tablet, with the hope of using it as an 'entertainment system' ... streaming films and will have music (lots of) ... is anyone clued up on the apps to download??


I'll ask my offspring when they emerge. They'll know!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'll ask my offspring when they emerge. They'll know!




fankooo.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I'll ask my offspring when they emerge. They'll know!


I forgot they're iOS not android.  

They suggested spotify for music streaming.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Baguettes are SUPER yummy ! All crunchy on the outside and fluffy on the inside! 
Good morning all! Another heat advisory warning today. I cut everyones patrol short for my shift.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I would put out yummy food but im afraid the squirrels and birds would get to them first.
> Im 100% sure she was not stolen from the garden. Shes either still there now, or slipped under the fence. But I dont think shes done that either. Her and max were just looking for a nice shady area to nap in when the heat was rising around the time she disappeared.
> Thank you !


Can you put some sort of 'cage' over it so just the smell could draw her out?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I'm really getting rather thin on top!! had a booboo on my head for around a month, not sure what i done, but it has been a tad irritating recently...
> 
> View attachment 183480
> View attachment 183481
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a burn?!


You need to get that checked out John. Not trying to scare monger but any changes like that should be seen too.
Down the docs with you my boy!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Went out for ice creams after dinner...
> 
> View attachment 183483
> 
> View attachment 183484
> 
> View attachment 183485
> 
> View attachment 183486


Wow almost too goo to eat!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!!
> Case of almost too good to eat
> Little works of art
> Did you eat all those yourself?


Snap!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> WOW!!!!!


Snap 2


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Every time I get on TFO I'm so tempted to pop in, but don't want to just "lurk" without contributing. I miss you Guys! A thought crossed my mind that in order for me to be an active participant of the life in CDR i'd probably need to break another leg and be immobilized by post-op complications for another 6 months like I did last year other than that my lifestyle is definitely not sitting at the desk, all the computer work I do is on a portable company device which I'd never ever use for the forum time. I'm the old fashioned one that way. Anyway, just wanted to stop by say hi to ya'll and wish you a nice remainder of the weekend


Hi Ewa!
have a good weekend too and don't work too hard!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only a couple of shooting stars tonight.
> Still nice, though.
> I'm off for a kip.
> Night night Cold Dark Roomerites.
> See you soon.


I couldn't sleep so went into the garden about 4.30 a.m (no sign of Dawn so I think I was there before her)
but too cloudy for Persieds again!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I forgot they're iOS not android.
> 
> They suggested spotify for music streaming.




thank you for asking


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There's a lot of different types of baguettes and you will see some round loves in the bakeries these days...


If they eat all that bread I'm not surprised the poor loves are round!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You need to get that checked out John. Not trying to scare monger but any changes like that should be seen too.
> Down the docs with you my boy!!




it is nasty looking isn't it :/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it is nasty looking isn't it :/


.....and because exposed to the sun a lot (even Scottish sun) it is worth getting it checked.
Hopefully nothing too worry about though.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning John and Jodie!
Hope you enjoy your day of rest!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .....and because exposed to the sun a lot (even Scottish sun) it is worth getting it checked.
> Hopefully nothing too worry about though.




probably just a shaving cut I've picked at too much :/. i'll nip into the chemist tomorrow and have them take a look, will slap on some savalon just now. 

how's miss womblyn today?? meeting your sister for lunch?


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> probably just a shaving cut I've picked at too much :/. i'll nip into the chemist tomorrow and have them take a look, will slap on some savalon just now.
> 
> how's miss womblyn today?? meeting your sister for lunch?


I'm fine thanks John.
No big plans for today just going to sift some small gravel out of Lola's enclosure extension.
If it's too long a job though may just put some weed cloth down and add a load of topsoil.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


>


I can't catch what he said!
but hi Cameron.


----------



## Steve_carter

Good morning all. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

Steve_carter said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone has a great day!


Morning Steve, hope you have a good Sunday too.


----------



## Lyn W

Time to get busy so see you later!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> I can't catch what he said!
> but hi Cameron.



But you've seen the movie right?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Can you put some sort of 'cage' over it so just the smell could draw her out?


Yes i could! Do you think they have a very good sense of smell? Just in case she crawled under the fence and is roaming around a neighbors garden ?


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone has a great day!




good mornooning, hope you're having a good un' too


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Time to get busy so see you later!




best of luck, i'd take a bottle out the oven for after


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> But you've seen the movie right?




I think i have but can't remember the name


----------



## johnandjade

funny shaped doughnuts


----------



## johnandjade

jades got the box set of 'true blood' on .. I think its a diamond back in the opening titles? the leading female is called.... suki!!!


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning, hope you're having a good un' too



Thank you. Yeah it's a relaxed one so cannot complain. Motivation is hard to come by at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! a nice lazy day ahead today


Good afternoon, John.
Enjoy your brief respite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> No real plans for today, apart from buying bread... a daily ritual in France as their bread (and it really is all baguette type) just doesn't keep for a second day.
> 
> There is a wine fair by the local producers in the square later so we'll probably look in on that. It seems to involve rather more consumption than the advertised opportunity to buy.
> 
> It's not one of the big name wine areas; the locals are "Pays du Gard", ""Duché d'Uzès" and "Pays d'Oc". However, we are not far from the more expensive big names of "Côtes du Rhône" and "Châteauneuf du Pape" so these wines are pretty tasty, but a fraction of the price.


Good afternoon, Linda.
The question is, will you still be this coherent by the end of the day ?
I don't have any of your local wines in stock, but I'll crack open a "Cotes du Rhone" in your honour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Baguettes are SUPER yummy ! All crunchy on the outside and fluffy on the inside!
> Good morning all! Another heat advisory warning today. I cut everyones patrol short for my shift.


Morning, Linhdan.
Actually a bit cooler here today.
Golly!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Linhdan.
> Actually a bit cooler here today.
> Golly!


Good morning! Im glad its a little bit cooler ! Its almost 10am here. So it wont be super hot until another hour. 
Its also tax free week as of today so I'm looking at clothes that are on sale. I will need more "professional" clothes now that i will be doing some field work in public schools. 
Not that my clothes are inappropriate, we just cant wear jeans & such.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow almost too goo to eat!


I like eating goo, too.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> The question is, will you still be this coherent by the end of the day ?


Good afternoon!

Ummm... we'll see 


> I don't have any of your local wines in stock, but I'll crack open a "Cotes du Rhone" in your honour.


We have just decided to head for the Camargue to go flamingo spotting tomorrow, so it would be helpful if we weren't too hungover


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't sleep so went into the garden about 4.30 a.m (no sign of Dawn so I think I was there before her)
> but too cloudy for Persieds again!


My cloud had gone.
Don't know when it'll be back.
I would see a lot more in the countryside due to the lights of the medina here, particularly the forts on the hills to the North and South.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning John and Jodie!
> Hope you enjoy your day of rest!


Oh, and good afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Good morning, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone has a great day!


Good afternoon, Steve.
Thanks, and hope you have a rather splendid day yourself.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Steve.
> Thanks, and hope you have a rather splendid day yourself.



Thank you sir. The sun has come out here.... Might take my tort out for some playtime me thinks give him some exercise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes i could! Do you think they have a very good sense of smell? Just in case she crawled under the fence and is roaming around a neighbors garden ?


They certainly do have an excellent sense of smell close up.
But i'm not sure what the range is, how far away they can smell things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> funny shaped doughnuts
> View attachment 183617


Here we have ring doughnuts but also long, thin ones like a very long sausage. 
They're cooked fresh while you wait and cost about 8 new pence each!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you. Yeah it's a relaxed one so cannot complain. Motivation is hard to come by at the moment.


Motivation ?
Is that something you do in the garden with a motivator ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning! Im glad its a little bit cooler ! Its almost 10am here. So it wont be super hot until another hour.
> Its also tax free week as of today so I'm looking at clothes that are on sale. I will need more "professional" clothes now that i will be doing some field work in public schools.
> Not that my clothes are inappropriate, we just cant wear jeans & such.


I never wear jeans anyway, Yucky. 
It's 3.20 pm here now and is very hot again, but I spent three hours out with Tidgy this morning while it was cooler than usual. 
Lovely.
Tax free week ?
Is that for everything ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Ummm... we'll see
> 
> We have just decided to head for the Camargue to go flamingo spotting tomorrow, so it would be helpful if we weren't too hungover


Probably best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you sir. The sun has come out here.... Might take my tort out for some playtime me thinks give him some exercise.


Tidgy's just had three hours and has fallen asleep, exhausted. 
Sun ?
In the UK ?
In August ?
Golly!!


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you. Yeah it's a relaxed one so cannot complain. Motivation is hard to come by at the moment.




I keep forgetting where I left mine as well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Enjoy your brief respite.




afternoon adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon adam


Hello, there. 
Got a lesson in 20 minutes with a very nice chap who, unfortunately, despite trying hard, can't remember anything. 
Hey, ho.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, there.
> Got a lesson in 20 minutes with a very nice chap who, unfortunately, despite trying hard, can't remember anything.
> Hey, ho.




at least he is trying jodie away now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> at least he is trying jodie away now


Yeah, which is why i'm happy to teach him and manage to remain patient. 
I'm sure Jodie enjoyed her little break.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never wear jeans anyway, Yucky.
> It's 3.20 pm here now and is very hot again, but I spent three hours out with Tidgy this morning while it was cooler than usual.
> Lovely.
> Tax free week ?
> Is that for everything ?


I prefer jeans or sweatpants when its colder. So yayy jeans! 
How was you & Tidgy time? 
Tax free is for clothes, shoes, and office/school supplies. 
We get a week of tax free before school begins again. Saves us all a little bit of money.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jeans here everyday unless someone's getting married....


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's just had three hours and has fallen asleep, exhausted.
> Sun ?
> In the UK ?
> In August ?
> Golly!!



I know very rare! & in August... You've just got to take them when you get them. He was out for roughly an hour then it started to get cloudy so took him back in. He now is fast asleep also.


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> I keep forgetting where I left mine as well



I thought I found mine... But it wasn't to be! Haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I prefer jeans or sweatpants when its colder. So yayy jeans!
> How was you & Tidgy time?
> Tax free is for clothes, shoes, and office/school supplies.
> We get a week of tax free before school begins again. Saves us all a little bit of money.


That's a terribly good idea. 
Tidgy time is always a joy


----------



## Steve_carter

To end a good weekend you need rock cakes & a lager. Have both & chilling for the evening. Hope everyone is having a chilled one too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The student was very good today and remembered a lot of stuff, even things from last year. 
Two hours work. 
I'm knackered.
Golly.
But two days off to recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> To end a good weekend you need rock cakes & a lager. Have both & chilling for the evening. Hope everyone is having a chilled one too!


Agree with the lager, but I'd opt for cheese.
I begin my weekend now.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> You need to get that checked out John. Not trying to scare monger but any changes like that should be seen too.
> Down the docs with you my boy!!


I agree 100% with Lyn. Do get that looked at!


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agree with the lager, but I'd opt for cheese.
> I begin my weekend now.



Crack open the lager, put your feet up & relax! Enjoy your couple of days off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I agree 100% with Lyn. Do get that looked at!


Me, too.
Afternoon, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Crack open the lager, put your feet up & relax! Enjoy your couple of days off!


Ta.
I certainly shall.


----------



## Moozillion

Good afternoon, all! 

Got the grocery shopping done, got Jerk-style chicken in the slow cooker for the next 4 hrs; methinks a nap beckons!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good afternoon, all!
> 
> Got the grocery shopping done, got Jerk-style chicken in the slow cooker for the next 4 hrs; methinks a nap beckons!


Sounds nice.
The food and the nap.


----------



## spud's_mum

Omg guys!!! 
So I really wanted to go to this YouTube convention but I couldn't go so I was upset. My friend is amazing and surprised me we signed posters by Harrison and Anderson, a video of Anderson saying hi to me and a video of Ricky saying hi to me! She's the best!!! 

I tried to watch the videos from Kian and Jc's show but I started crying at the first video because I want to go back so much  

How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Omg guys!!!
> So I really wanted to go to this YouTube convention but I couldn't go so I was upset. My friend is amazing and surprised me we signed posters by Harrison and Anderson, a video of Anderson saying hi to me and a video of Ricky saying hi to me! She's the best!!!
> 
> I tried to watch the videos from Kian and Jc's show but I started crying at the first video because I want to go back so much
> 
> How is everyone?


Hi, Spud's Mum!
Great to hear from you. 
What a very nice friend you have there. 
I'm good, wifey's good and Tidgy's fantastic.
What about Spud ?
Haven't had a new photo for ages!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's Mum!
> Great to hear from you.
> What a very nice friend you have there.
> I'm good, wifey's good and Tidgy's fantastic.
> What about Spud ?
> Haven't had a new photo for ages!


We're fine thanks 
Unfortunately, my phone storage is full so that's why I can't get pics of Spud at the moment. I did take some on my camera but they aren't very good. I need too download them on to my laptop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> We're fine thanks
> Unfortunately, my phone storage is full so that's why I can't get pics of Spud at the moment. I did take some on my camera but they aren't very good. I need too download them on to my laptop



Well, as long as Spud's okay, that's the main thing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, which is why i'm happy to teach him and manage to remain patient.
> I'm sure Jodie enjoyed her little break.




 



I'm sure she did as well






she's really is a timid little thing


----------



## jaizei

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I prefer jeans or sweatpants when its colder. So yayy jeans!
> How was you & Tidgy time?
> Tax free is for clothes, shoes, and office/school supplies.
> We get a week of tax free before school begins again. Saves us all a little bit of money.



Do y'all have a limit, like no individual item over $100?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure she did as well
> View attachment 183659
> 
> View attachment 183660
> 
> 
> 
> she's really is a timid little thing


I don't know which of you is the bigger softy


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> I thought I found mine... But it wasn't to be! Haha.




I find coffee helps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Do y'all have a limit, like no individual item over $100?


I think I've got it this time..............
Afternoon, Cameron.


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> To end a good weekend you need rock cakes & a lager. Have both & chilling for the evening. Hope everyone is having a chilled one too!




I slept most of the day away


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The student was very good today and remembered a lot of stuff, even things from last year.
> Two hours work.
> I'm knackered.
> Golly.
> But two days off to recover.




glad to hear progress is being made


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I agree 100% with Lyn. Do get that looked at!




I will to mrs b .


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've got it this time..............
> Afternoon, Cameron.



I think that works for most everyone else, but my schedule's been different.  Feels like late evening to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think that works for most everyone else, but my schedule's been different.  Feels like late evening to me.


Oh, goodness! 
No pleasing some people!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know which of you is the bigger softy




definitely me .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> definitely me .


Plan's for this evening ?


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> I find coffee helps



Think that's where I've gone wrong today. Been drinking cordial.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

jaizei said:


> Do y'all have a limit, like no individual item over $100?


Yes ! Anything $100 and under is tax free. So no super fancy shmancy stuff. 
They have it in almost all states


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> But you've seen the movie right?


Nope don't think so.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes i could! Do you think they have a very good sense of smell? Just in case she crawled under the fence and is roaming around a neighbors garden ?


They have an excellent sense of smell. Lola can be in his hide in his room and if I'm preparing salad with cucumber for myself in the kitchen he will come out and start to rattle his gate!! Anything's worth a try.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> They have an excellent sense of smell. Lola can be in his hide in his room and if I'm preparing salad with cucumber for myself in the kitchen he will come out and start to rattle his gate!! Anything's worth a try.


I will try that then! Thank you. Im hoping to find her when the rain comes in tomorrow .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I will try that then! Thank you. Im hoping to find her when the rain comes in tomorrow .


Good luck


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Ummm... we'll see
> 
> We have just decided to head for the Camargue to go flamingo spotting tomorrow, so it would be helpful if we weren't too hungover


...and you may get to see the white horses too. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Motivation ?
> Is that something you do in the garden with a motivator ?


You need this guy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never wear jeans anyway, Yucky.
> It's 3.20 pm here now and is very hot again, but I spent three hours out with Tidgy this morning while it was cooler than usual.
> Lovely.
> Tax free week ?
> Is that for everything ?


This is tacks free


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's just had three hours and has fallen asleep, exhausted.
> Sun ?
> In the UK ?
> In August ?
> Golly!!


It was a lovely afternoon and we ate al fresco today.
Al wasn't too happy but he was delicious.
Will be 27'C by Tuesday!!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I will try that then! Thank you. Im hoping to find her when the rain comes in tomorrow .


Best of luck hope she's not too far away.
Was she out with Max? Just wondering if he has warned her off his territory and she has hidden from him somewhere.
Anyway fingers crossed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plan's for this evening ?




been snoozing, finally have enough energy for my main sleep


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Think that's where I've gone wrong today. Been drinking cordial.




beer here, truly a lazy day


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I will try that then! Thank you. Im hoping to find her when the rain comes in tomorrow .


Really hoping you find Khaleesi.
Good luck.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends


Night Night John sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This is tacks free
> View attachment 183669


Blue Tack melts here and things fall off the walls.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blue Tack melts here and things fall off the walls.


Hi Adam
I remember my dad trying to put the xmas decorations on the ceiling with blue tak. He'd fasten one in the corner of the room but by the time he'd got down the ladder. moved it and got back up it to fasten the other end to the middle of the ceiling, the other end had come unstuck. He persevered for a while - but resorted to drawing pins ! Very frustrating for him but very funny for us to watch.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really hoping you find Khaleesi.
> Good luck.


Thanks ! Me too. I just stopped by my moms to take a look again. I dont see her. Im going to try putting food and a water dish out as Lyn suggested. 
Ill also be handing out more flyers to the neighboring neighborhoods tuesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was a lovely afternoon and we ate al fresco today.
> Al wasn't too happy but he was delicious.
> Will be 27'C by Tuesday!!


Bit chilly. 
A moderate 39°C.predicted for Tuesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been snoozing, finally have enough energy for my main sleep


I'm not surprised that you're knackered after the week you've had. 
Have a good rest, my friend.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to say goodnight too. There's a lovely clear sky tonight so just going to see if I can catch a glimpse of one of the remaining persieds before sleep.
So nos da all.
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> I remember my dad trying to put the xmas decorations on the ceiling with blue tak. He'd fasten one in the corner of the room but by the time he'd got down the ladder. moved it and got back up it to fasten the other end to the middle of the ceiling, the other end had come unstuck. He persevered for a while - but resorted to drawing pins ! Very frustrating for him but very funny for us to watch.


Do you know, I remember the same happening to me! 
wifey laughed so much.
I didn't.
Ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to say goodnight too. There's a lovely clear sky tonight so just going to see if I can catch a glimpse of one of the remaining persieds before sleep.
> So nos da all.
> Take care


Night night, Lyn.
Good luck with the Perseids and sleep well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Best of luck hope she's not too far away.
> Was she out with Max? Just wondering if he has warned her off his territory and she has hidden from him somewhere.
> Anyway fingers crossed.


Thank you! 
And she was out with max but if anyone were to be warned off, it would be Max. Khaleesi is the dominant one. Shes not aggressive (biting and ramming) but she will sit in the food and brush up against him when hes basking. 
But thank you very much! You all have been very supportive. I honestly feel so stupid since this is my second time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't think I'll go stargazing tonight. 
For something different I'll go and have a peek down the well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I wish...............
.........................I wish I believed in wishing wells.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bit dark down there.
Night night Roomevores.
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you!
> And she was out with max but if anyone were to be warned off, it would be Max. Khaleesi is the dominant one. Shes not aggressive (biting and ramming) but she will sit in the food and brush up against him when hes basking.
> But thank you very much! You all have been very supportive. I honestly feel so stupid since this is my second time.


Just a thought: Get a large brightly coloured ribbon and tie it round Max so you can find him easily and then let him go for a wander and see where he gets to. He might do a better job at seeing the landscape from a tort's point of view.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ...and you may get to see the white horses too. Have a lovely day.


We almost certainly will see both white horses and the Camargue black bulls too. 

Mosquito repellent, sun cream and water all packed.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

The head is fine thank goodness. 

French tv is a nightmare. Trying to watch Andy Murray but constantly cutting to water polo or anything less interesting really 

At least he won! Eventually. I am afraid we gave up and went to bed.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all. another week ahead of boot camp:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Summer break is over and that means back to the start of the early days. Awake at 3:45. Work by 4:30.
Other wise a bus driver will be parked in every available spot in our lot.............Even though it is CLEARLY marked MECHANICS ONLY NO BUS DRIVERS.
Everyone's afraid to enforce it. (Myself included.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to fire up the A/C in the garage and see if it still works because I've gotten two customers motorcycles to work on over the weekend. Two Harleys (The joy) Both for performance parts. I don't get it.
From slow to..........Slightly not as slow?
A big Harley is a comfortable machine. But fast?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to fire up the A/C in the garage and see if it still works because I've gotten two customers motorcycles to work on over the weekend. Two Harleys (The joy) Both for performance parts. I don't get it.
> From slow to..........Slightly not as slow?
> A big Harley is a comfortable machine. But fast?




morning ed . 

how are you feeling?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed .
> 
> how are you feeling?


Good, thanks.
I still have that flutter thing going on. I don't know when or if that will go away for good.
But it's better overall than before.
Are you going in to have that spot on your head looked at?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good, thanks.
> I still have that flutter thing going on. I don't know when or if that will go away for good.
> But it's better overall than before.
> Are you going in to have that spot on your head looked at?




glad you're feeling better.

i will be popping into pharmacy once I've finished at work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> glad you're feeling better.
> 
> i will be popping into pharmacy once I've finished at work


Great. It just doesn't look right.
My mother had skin cancer on her head that looked just like that. But it was easily removed,and luckily, a bald spot wont upset you.
It's just as likely nothing at all, but I'd check it out.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The head is fine thank goodness.
> 
> French tv is a nightmare. Trying to watch Andy Murray but constantly cutting to water polo or anything less interesting really
> 
> At least he won! Eventually. I am afraid we gave up and went to bed.


Its been a fantastic games for Britain!
2nd in the medals and such a small country too.
Well done Team GB!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Summer break is over and that means back to the start of the early days. Awake at 3:45. Work by 4:30.
> Other wise a bus driver will be parked in every available spot in our lot.............Even though it is CLEARLY marked MECHANICS ONLY NO BUS DRIVERS.
> Everyone's afraid to enforce it. (Myself included.)



Hi Ed,
2.5 weeks to go for me - 6 weeks sounds a lot but it's going so fast!!
Don't work too hard.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad you're feeling better.
> 
> i will be popping into pharmacy once I've finished at work


Hi John,
I bet they'll tell you to see a doc too, too risky for them to tell you to just put some cream it.
You need a proper docs opinion.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great. It just doesn't look right.
> My mother had skin cancer on her head that looked just like that. But it was easily removed,and luckily, a bald spot wont upset you.
> It's just as likely nothing at all, but I'd check it out.


Your right, Ed!
Maybe if we nag him long enough between us he will go to the doc.


----------



## Lyn W

Have a great Monday everyone!
Sun is shining here, and the next couple of days will be hot, hot, hot! (I'll be staying in the cool)
Lola is getting used to basking in the real sun and had 30 mins before coming back in.
I think the best policy is just to let him do his own thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Your right, Ed!
> Maybe if we nag him long enough between us he will go to the doc.


I think the pharmacist will agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The head is fine thank goodness.
> 
> French tv is a nightmare. Trying to watch Andy Murray but constantly cutting to water polo or anything less interesting really
> 
> At least he won! Eventually. I am afraid we gave up and went to bed.


Afternoon, Linda! 
I'm sure you're having a great day.
Britain had a massive day yesterday, five golds and one of our yachtsmen will get the gold on Tuesday even if he sinks!
Second in the medal table.
Splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. another week ahead of boot camp:/


Good afternoon, John.
Hope it's all going well so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Summer break is over and that means back to the start of the early days. Awake at 3:45. Work by 4:30.
> Other wise a bus driver will be parked in every available spot in our lot.............Even though it is CLEARLY marked MECHANICS ONLY NO BUS DRIVERS.
> Everyone's afraid to enforce it. (Myself included.)


Good morning, Ed.
How about stealing the bus?
Or letting the tyres down ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have a great Monday everyone!
> Sun is shining here, and the next couple of days will be hot, hot, hot! (I'll be staying in the cool)
> Lola is getting used to basking in the real sun and had 30 mins before coming back in.
> I think the best policy is just to let him do his own thing.


Afternoon, Lyn! 
Tidgy will be out for a while in a bit. 
I pretty much let her do her own thing, too.
Not much choice really, she knows when she's too hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nag, nag
@johnandjade 
Nag, nag.
Doctor's.
Nag, nag.
Soon.
Nag, nag.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Afternoon, all.
TV watching this morning, for some strange reason felt like a massive dose of Doctor Who, not just the usual episode of the day. One a day and I'm only up to season 6 (1968/69) ! Oh, the long seasons of the 60's, 40 plus episodes a year, those were the days!


----------



## Pearly

Morning Gang! Left work little bfr MN last night and dragging my butt now. The weather here has cooled down! 72F outside! Woohoo! But flash flood warning all day here. We live on top of a good size plateau and haven't had issues but people below... And Florida, Louisianna... You know, it couldn't just be that the temps fall and we get some relief from that heat. No! It's got to come with the flash floods....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning Gang! Left work little bfr MN last night and dragging my butt now. The weather here has cooled down! 72F outside! Woohoo! But flash flood warning all day here. We live on top of a good size plateau and haven't had issues but people below... And Florida, Louisianna... You know, it couldn't just be that the temps fall and we get some relief from that heat. No! It's got to come with the flash floods....


Morning, Ewa! 
Still scorchio here.
Hope you manage to avoid the flooding.
Actually, hope _everyone _manages to avoid the flooding! 
Wishing you a nice kip tonight


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Just a thought: Get a large brightly coloured ribbon and tie it round Max so you can find him easily and then let him go for a wander and see where he gets to. He might do a better job at seeing the landscape from a tort's point of view.


Thats a great idea. I will try that out!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pearly said:


> Morning Gang! Left work little bfr MN last night and dragging my butt now. The weather here has cooled down! 72F outside! Woohoo! But flash flood warning all day here. We live on top of a good size plateau and haven't had issues but people below... And Florida, Louisianna... You know, it couldn't just be that the temps fall and we get some relief from that heat. No! It's got to come with the flash floods....


It hasn't been quite as hot here the last few days. But the thunderstorms are here just the same.


----------



## johnandjade

had the chemist look at my nut... reckons its just a scabby area, to moisturise. if any change or now healed in a couple of weeks then i have to go to the doctors


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats a great idea. I will try that out!


Hello, and a jolly good day to you, Linhdan!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> had the chemist look at my nut... reckons its just a scabby area, to moisturise. if any change or now healed in a couple of weeks then i have to go to the doctors


Personally I'd go to the doctor now but we will be after a comparison photo in two weeks. Expect further nagging!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We have had a great day out on the salt marshes of the Camargue. 

Lots of flamingoes and lots of other interesting birds too. Probably one of our better visits there.

Ragondin (Coypu) - look something like a beaver-sized water vole - are a regular sighting, but today we got an adult with 6 tiny pups. They looked like pom-poms with tails  Photos on a decent camera not my phone, sorry. 

And to top it off a first ever sighting for us of a "Cistude d'Europe" aka European Pond Turtle (Emys Orbicularis). No photos of this either. It's basically mud coloured with a spotty head and when swimming in muddy water it was more than our cameras could cope with let alone my phone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have had a great day out on the salt marshes of the Camargue.
> 
> Lots of flamingoes and lots of other interesting birds too. Probably one of our better visits there.
> 
> Ragondin (Coypu) - look something like a beaver-sized water vole - are a regular sighting, but today we got an adult with 6 tiny pups. They looked like pom-poms with tails  Photos on a decent camera not my phone, sorry.
> 
> And to top it off a first ever sighting for us of a "Cistude d'Europe" aka European Pond Turtle (Emys Orbicularis). No photos of this either. It's basically mud coloured with a spotty head and when swimming in muddy water it was more than our cameras could cope with let alone my phone
> View attachment 183728
> 
> View attachment 183729
> 
> View attachment 183730
> 
> View attachment 183731


Lovely.
Sounds like a most splendid day.
Naughty coypu are an invasive species, but they do look nice. 
Lots of herons, egrets and gulls there too, i see..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey! 
I've got to pop out and buy another potato! 
What on Earth does wifey do with 'em all!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely.
> Sounds like a most splendid day.
> Naughty coypu are an invasive species, but they do look nice.
> Lots of herons, egrets and gulls there too, i see..


Lots of terns (little & common) too. The 3 main egrets, purple & grey herons, kentish plover, black winged stilt and a good selection of other waders... and the list goes on 

The Coypu are invaders, I know. We have even seen them in the Bois de Boulogne in Paris. I think they've finally got rid of them on the Norfolk Broads.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Personally I'd go to the doctor now but we will be after a comparison photo in two weeks. Expect further nagging!


Me too, pharmacists aren't docs and in this day and age any changes in skin. moles warts etc should all be investigated.
Yup - more nagging on the way!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have had a great day out on the salt marshes of the Camargue.
> 
> Lots of flamingoes and lots of other interesting birds too. Probably one of our better visits there.
> 
> Ragondin (Coypu) - look something like a beaver-sized water vole - are a regular sighting, but today we got an adult with 6 tiny pups. They looked like pom-poms with tails  Photos on a decent camera not my phone, sorry.
> 
> And to top it off a first ever sighting for us of a "Cistude d'Europe" aka European Pond Turtle (Emys Orbicularis). No photos of this either. It's basically mud coloured with a spotty head and when swimming in muddy water it was more than our cameras could cope with let alone my phone
> View attachment 183728
> 
> View attachment 183729
> 
> View attachment 183730
> 
> View attachment 183731


Wonderful!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> I've got to pop out and buy another potato!
> What on Earth does wifey do with 'em all!


Buy a few and what she doesn't cook she can juggle.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Personally I'd go to the doctor now but we will be after a comparison photo in two weeks. Expect further nagging!




I appreciate it mum  

I may end up going sooner as I can't shave my head


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have had a great day out on the salt marshes of the Camargue.
> 
> Lots of flamingoes and lots of other interesting birds too. Probably one of our better visits there.
> 
> Ragondin (Coypu) - look something like a beaver-sized water vole - are a regular sighting, but today we got an adult with 6 tiny pups. They looked like pom-poms with tails  Photos on a decent camera not my phone, sorry.
> 
> And to top it off a first ever sighting for us of a "Cistude d'Europe" aka European Pond Turtle (Emys Orbicularis). No photos of this either. It's basically mud coloured with a spotty head and when swimming in muddy water it was more than our cameras could cope with let alone my phone
> View attachment 183728
> 
> View attachment 183729
> 
> View attachment 183730
> 
> View attachment 183731




thank you for sharing the pics


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Me too, pharmacists aren't docs and in this day and age any changes in skin. moles warts etc should all be investigated.
> Yup - more nagging on the way!!




apreciate the consern


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too, pharmacists aren't docs and in this day and age any changes in skin. moles warts etc should all be investigated.
> Yup - more nagging on the way!!


In Morocco every pharmacy has to have a doctor on duty by law.
Very brilliant idea, I reckon, keeps waiting rooms clear to a large extent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Buy a few and what she doesn't cook she can juggle.


But that means carrying them home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> apreciate the consern


Nag, nag,naggedy, naggedy, nag! 
Go to the doctor's !
Nag.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, as you see, I've got back.
And helped the neighbour by carrying her huge carpet down from the terrace. 
I am now completely deaded. 
(supposed to be an exhausted emoticon )


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But that means carrying them home!


You could juggle them too - whilst riding a unicycle!!
I'd pay to see that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bought: 
1 litre Coca Cola
1 litre Sprite.
1 litre Poms (sparkling apple drink, but non-alcoholic) 
Seven prickly pear fruits.
3 potatoes (this better last the rest of the month)
2 tomatoes (one as a treat for Tidgy, one for wifey).
4 screw fitment light bulbs (one in the chandelier popped last night). 
3 cartons of milk
1 litre vegetable cooking oil
Half a kilo of lemons. (not for Tidgy). 
Half a kilo of rice. 
Think that was all. 
Total cost, less the refund I get for the bottles, about £7.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could juggle them too - whilst riding a unicycle!!
> I'd pay to see that!


About 2 seconds before I crashed to the ground in a seriously injured heap ?
How much you offering ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bought:
> 1 litre Coca Cola
> 1 litre Sprite.
> 1 litre Poms (sparkling apple drink, but non-alcoholic)
> Seven prickly pear fruits.
> 3 potatoes (this better last the rest of the month)
> 2 tomatoes (one as a treat for Tidgy, one for wifey).
> 4 screw fitment light bulbs (one in the chandelier popped last night).
> 3 cartons of milk
> 1 litre vegetable cooking oil
> Half a kilo of lemons. (not for Tidgy).
> Half a kilo of rice.
> Think that was all.
> Total cost, less the refund I get for the bottles, about £7.


On the way home, we bought 

a bottle of Orangina
a loaf of bread
Cassoulet for 4 (Quick & easy dinner)
Toilet rolls
Pains of chocolat

Total cost about £14 - You win! (I blame the exchange rate; last year it would have been about £11  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On the way home, we bought
> 
> a bottle of Orangina
> a loaf of bread
> Cassoulet for 4 (Quick & easy dinner)
> Toilet rolls
> Pains of chocolat
> 
> Total cost about £14 - You win! (I blame the exchange rate; last year it would have been about £11  )


Hmmmmm.
The falling pound is not helping us, either. 
wifey's pension is getting less every month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On the way home, we bought
> 
> a bottle of Orangina
> a loaf of bread
> Cassoulet for 4 (Quick & easy dinner)
> Toilet rolls
> Pains of chocolat
> 
> Total cost about £14 - You win! (I blame the exchange rate; last year it would have been about £11  )


Here the pain au chocolat doesn't contain any chocolate, or you have to hunt for the speck. 
But they're only 7 pence each.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> I've got to pop out and buy another potato!
> What on Earth does wifey do with 'em all!


Buy two


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Buy two


I got three, but they were really heavy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The falling pound and euro might help the dollar?
We need the help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The falling pound and euro might help the dollar?
> We need the help.


I think everyone does, just now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Everyone needs more to live the same way.
Sad.
Another reason why retirement has me half scared to death.
Does wifey's pension have a cost of living adjustment or is it fixed?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and a jolly good day to you, Linhdan!


Hello ! i'm at work and am 50 cents short for a bag of chips  i could use my card, but i prefer not to.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About 2 seconds before I crashed to the ground in a seriously injured heap ?
> How much you offering ?


Would I get a refund if you only managed 2 secs on the unicycle?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bought:
> 1 litre Coca Cola
> 1 litre Sprite.
> 1 litre Poms (sparkling apple drink, but non-alcoholic)
> Seven prickly pear fruits.
> 3 potatoes (this better last the rest of the month)
> 2 tomatoes (one as a treat for Tidgy, one for wifey).
> 4 screw fitment light bulbs (one in the chandelier popped last night).
> 3 cartons of milk
> 1 litre vegetable cooking oil
> Half a kilo of lemons. (not for Tidgy).
> Half a kilo of rice.
> Think that was all.
> Total cost, less the refund I get for the bottles, about £7.


I thought all you needed were potatoes !! When i take my boyfriend grocery shopping, I usually make a list of what we need. but this man has eyes set for more and we always come out with more than i wanted to buy


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here the pain au chocolat doesn't contain any chocolate, or you have to hunt for the speck.
> But they're only 7 pence each.


More pain sans chocolat then.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello ! i'm at work and am 50 cents short for a bag of chips  i could use my card, but i prefer not to.


if I would closer I'd give you the 50 cents but don't know what the exchange rate on that is.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everyone needs more to live the same way.
> Sad.
> Another reason why retirement has me half scared to death.
> Does wifey's pension have a cost of living adjustment or is it fixed?


It will have a cost of living adjustment, but won't adjust for the value of the pound plummeting. 

The pension is British. They live in Morocco. My uncle has the same problem he lives in Spain.


----------



## jaizei

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I thought all you needed were potatoes !! When i take my boyfriend grocery shopping, I usually make a list of what we need. but this man has eyes set for more and we always come out with more than i wanted to buy



That's why I speed shop.  Less time in the sote, less I can spend.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> if I would closer I'd give you the 50 cents but don't know what the exchange rate on that is.


Thank you! such kind words in a moment of need ! 50 cents is half a dollar. I'm not sure what the exchange rate of that is either, or if there is one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everyone needs more to live the same way.
> Sad.
> Another reason why retirement has me half scared to death.
> Does wifey's pension have a cost of living adjustment or is it fixed?


Fixed in pound sterling, so is affected by the strength of the pound against the Moroccan Dirham. 
But her pension doesn't change, will be the same until she passes away. 
At it's highest we got 17Dh for £1, now it's at it's lowest in 11 years, just 12.5Dh to a pound and looks likely to sink further.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got three, but they were really heavy.



And if she's been good, you can surprise her with a purple potato.

This is entirely your fault.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

jaizei said:


> That's why I speed shop.  Less time in the sote, less I can spend.


I speed shop on my own, usually. I try to take him shpping with me so we can super speed shop. and it works, until he sees something yummy...
and sometimes i leave him at home..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello ! i'm at work and am 50 cents short for a bag of chips  i could use my card, but i prefer not to.


Yes, seems a bit excessive using a card for a packet of crisps.
I would buy you a pack if I were there!
Oh, well, unless you can borrow half a dollar you'll have to go hungry.
They're about 5 US cents a packet here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would I get a refund if you only managed 2 secs on the unicycle?


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I thought all you needed were potatoes !! When i take my boyfriend grocery shopping, I usually make a list of what we need. but this man has eyes set for more and we always come out with more than i wanted to buy


Yep, this was the list we prepared.
I almost never buy extra. 
wifey always goes wild at the supermarket, partly why i don't go.
She has to carry everything herself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> More pain sans chocolat then.


That's exactly what we call them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It will have a cost of living adjustment, but won't adjust for the value of the pound plummeting.
> 
> The pension is British. They live in Morocco. My uncle has the same problem he lives in Spain.


No, we're outside the EU and don't have a special agreement.
No cost of living adjustment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's why I speed shop.  Less time in the sote, less I can spend.


Good whatever time of day or night suits you, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! such kind words in a moment of need ! 50 cents is half a dollar. I'm not sure what the exchange rate of that is either, or if there is one.


50 cents = 39 New Pence in the UK
or a little less than 5 Moroccan Dirham.
A bit more than a kilo of potatoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And if she's been good, you can surprise her with a purple potato.
> 
> This is entirely your fault.


Mercy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fixed in pound sterling, so is affected by the strength of the pound against the Moroccan Dirham.
> But her pension doesn't change, will be the same until she passes away.
> At it's highest we got 17Dh for £1, now it's at it's lowest in 11 years, just 12.5Dh to a pound and looks likely to sink further.


That's not good is it? 
Now if you learn to ride that unicycle and juggle potatoes you can charge people to watch to make up the shortfall.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, this was the list we prepared.
> I almost never buy extra.
> wifey always goes wild at the supermarket, partly why i don't go.
> She has to carry everything herself!


I found a dollar in my wallet  i got a bag of crisps!!
but WOW ONLY 5 cents in Morocco ?! I think i know where I will be moving to after school  
And ooh nooo ! so mean to wifey !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's not good is it?
> Now if you learn to ride that unicycle and juggle potatoes you can charge people to watch to make up the shortfall.


Luckily we have considerable savings. 
Nuff to last about 60 years, I think. (in Morocco, not the UK). 
Just means a little less extravagance, that's all.
I can avoid the serious injuries for other's entertainment for a while, I hope.
And it becomes cheaper to buy things from the UK.
Tomorrow, I'm buying some stuff on Amazon and it'll cost me less Dirham


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I found a dollar in my wallet  i got a bag of crisps!!
> but WOW ONLY 5 cents in Morocco ?! I think i know where I will be moving to after school
> And ooh nooo ! so mean to wifey !!


There's always a coin lurking in the corner.
Enjoy your crisps!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I found a dollar in my wallet  i got a bag of crisps!!
> but WOW ONLY 5 cents in Morocco ?! I think i know where I will be moving to after school
> And ooh nooo ! so mean to wifey !!


Sorry, got that wrong, it's about 10 cents.
But pretty cheap here.
Litre of Coke about 35 cents!
I found a half dirham in my sock earlier! 
Our lucky day. 
wifey would buy the whole supermarket if i let her.
She's just gone out to the local shop to buy vinegar and I bet she'll come back with bags and bags of stuff.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, got that wrong, it's about 10 cents.
> But pretty cheap here.
> Litre of Coke about 35 cents!


Thats cheap nonetheless ! 
And Thank you @Lyn W . I'm munching happily as we speak (type)!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, got that wrong, it's about 10 cents.
> But pretty cheap here.
> Litre of Coke about 35 cents!
> I found a half dirham in my sock earlier!
> Our lucky day.
> wifey would buy the whole supermarket if i let her.
> She's just gone out to the local shop to buy vinegar and I bet she'll come back with bags and bags of stuff.


I once did a 7 mile run for charity and I've never been a great runner - so I out £5 note in my sock in case I needed to call a taxi (or an ambulance)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once did a 7 mile run for charity and I've never been a great runner - so I out £5 note in my sock in case I needed to call a taxi (or an ambulance)


Bet it was a bit soggy and whiffy at the end of 7 miles.
Did it need dry cleaning ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey just got back with the vinegar.
And 6 packets of stock cubes.
1 litre carton of lemon and lime juice.
4 tins of mackerel. 
Not too bad for her.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

At lest shes buying food and not clothes and miscellaneous things !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> At lest shes buying food and not clothes and miscellaneous things !


To be fair, the sweet lass rarely buys herself clothes or make up.
I do most of that at Christmas and birthdays.
But she gets through a lot of food!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet it was a bit soggy and whiffy at the end of 7 miles.
> Did it need dry cleaning ?


I forgot it was there when I took my socks off so it went through a wash!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I forgot it was there when I took my socks off so it went through a wash!


I've washed them in trouser pockets before now.
They don't seem to mind.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nag, nag,naggedy, naggedy, nag!
> Go to the doctor's !
> Nag.




i'll give it a week with the anti bac, if not i will.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, as you see, I've got back.
> And helped the neighbour by carrying her huge carpet down from the terrace.
> I am now completely deaded.
> (supposed to be an exhausted emoticon )




hope there wasn't a body in it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You could juggle them too - whilst riding a unicycle!!
> I'd pay to see that!



chuck norris can do a wheely on a unicycle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope there wasn't a body in it


Cleopatra would've been nice. 
Alive, that is.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> On the way home, we bought
> 
> a bottle of Orangina
> a loaf of bread
> Cassoulet for 4 (Quick & easy dinner)
> Toilet rolls
> Pains of chocolat
> 
> Total cost about £14 - You win! (I blame the exchange rate; last year it would have been about £11  )



10 pack of bud, £8 on a deal. ... taxi home, £7 including tip :l


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello ! i'm at work and am 50 cents short for a bag of chips  i could use my card, but i prefer not to.



use the card  chips are worth it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 10 pack of bud, £8 on a deal. ... taxi home, £7 including tip :l


Beer is about the same price here, spirits a bit cheaper. 
Taxi across the city, from one end to the other, about £2.
For us to get from the main street to the supermarket or Post office in the New Town, about 40 pence.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> And if she's been good, you can surprise her with a purple potato.
> 
> This is entirely your fault.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I found a dollar in my wallet  i got a bag of crisps!!
> but WOW ONLY 5 cents in Morocco ?! I think i know where I will be moving to after school
> And ooh nooo ! so mean to wifey !!




WOOOHOOO!!! brilliant. I love it when things like that happen result


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet it was a bit soggy and whiffy at the end of 7 miles.
> Did it need dry cleaning ?



that's illegal!!! 


...money laundering!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've washed them in trouser pockets before now.
> They don't seem to mind.




we actually have bank ATM's you can withdraw £5 here now.. the new notes are also kind of plastic! 

i have still to get a pick of our coins..... 

to google!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183741


Wow! 
Not seen these. 
Is the black bit plastic or metal ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beer is about the same price here, spirits a bit cheaper.
> Taxi across the city, from one end to the other, about £2.
> For us to get from the main street to the supermarket or Post office in the New Town, about 40 pence.




total lazyness on my part... be taxing to and from sine i started back


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> use the card  chips are worth it


they are !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> total lazyness on my part... be taxing to and from sine i started back


Yeah, you always used to walk it. 
You must be feeling very wealthy................
...........or, as you say, lazy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Not seen these.
> Is the black bit plastic or metal ?




the coins don't actually have the black in, it's just for the picture  

they are just copper or silver, will snap a pic tomorrow


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

We had a severe thunderstorm warning here and all this rain and wind caused a power glitch at work. My pants are soaking wet since i had to walk out in this rain to check to make sure the doors are working okay.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> they are !!!




i have a craving for them now! 

don't think we have any  


... to the kitchen


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> i have a craving for them now!
> 
> don't think we have any
> 
> 
> ... to the kitchen


I hope you do have some ! if i didn't find the dollar in my wallet, I would have bought chips AND snickers .. MMMMMM YUMMY !


----------



## johnandjade

wooohooo!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> We had a severe thunderstorm warning here and all this rain and wind caused a power glitch at work. My pants are soaking wet since i had to walk out in this rain to check to make sure the doors are working okay.


Oh, dear
Hope you dry out soon.
Pants has a slightly different meaning in UK English, but may also apply here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have a craving for them now!
> 
> don't think we have any
> 
> 
> ... to the kitchen


Just checked, i don't have any either. 
Don't think wifey will fancy going out again, somehow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, you always used to walk it.
> You must be feeling very wealthy................
> ...........or, as you say, lazy.




just been making excuses, need to have a word with myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I hope you do have some ! if i didn't find the dollar in my wallet, I would have bought chips AND snickers .. MMMMMM YUMMY !


And Snickers used to be called Marathon in the UK.
But now we've globalized.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183742
> 
> 
> wooohooo!!!


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
You lucky chap.
Never tried that flavour..


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183742
> 
> 
> wooohooo!!!


that looks yummy !


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I hope you do have some ! if i didn't find the dollar in my wallet, I would have bought chips AND snickers .. MMMMMM YUMMY !




having a snickers now


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fixed in pound sterling, so is affected by the strength of the pound against the Moroccan Dirham.
> But her pension doesn't change, will be the same until she passes away.
> At it's highest we got 17Dh for £1, now it's at it's lowest in 11 years, just 12.5Dh to a pound and looks likely to sink further.


My pension has a cost of living percent locked in at 3.2% per year.
I don't know how common that is.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Snickers used to be called Marathon in the UK.
> But now we've globalized.


What does pants also mean ? but thank you. I hope they dry soon also. 
And, aww, different names for the same thing. Why must we make it so difficult ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

John must want me to be jealous of him ! 
WELL ITS WORKING ! i want snickers now


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You lucky chap.
> Never tried that flavour..




they were really quite good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> What does pants also mean ? but thank you. I hope they dry soon also.
> And, aww, different names for the same thing. Why must we make it so difficult ?


In UK English your pants are called trousers.
For us pants is what you wear underneath them, I think you call shorts or panties ?


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> John must want me to be jealous of him !
> WELL ITS WORKING ! i want snickers now




not till the rains off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they were really quite good


Can get Doritos here, but not that flavour.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, got that wrong, it's about 10 cents.
> But pretty cheap here.
> Litre of Coke about 35 cents!
> I found a half dirham in my sock earlier!
> Our lucky day.
> wifey would buy the whole supermarket if i let her.
> She's just gone out to the local shop to buy vinegar and I bet she'll come back with bags and bags of stuff.


Kelly and I shop for ourselves and don't seem to buy much of anything and we pay about $120 to $140 a week at the grocery.
Maybe Morocco is the way to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My pension has a cost of living percent locked in at 3.2% per year.
> I don't know how common that is.


I think wifey's would be linked to inflation, but it doesn't apply if we choose to live in Morocco.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be fair, the sweet lass rarely buys herself clothes or make up.
> I do most of that at Christmas and birthdays.
> But she gets through a lot of food!


Kelly LOVES perfume and shampoo.
She buys lots and lots of different shampoo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> John must want me to be jealous of him !
> WELL ITS WORKING ! i want snickers now


But you've got no cash.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I shop for ourselves and don't seem to buy much of anything and we pay about $120 to $140 a week at the grocery.
> Maybe Morocco is the way to go.


Rather! 
It's splendid here, and very cheap.
Though not perfect, no such place exists.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather!
> It's splendid here, and very cheap.
> Though not perfect, no such place exists.


My memory of South Carolina life has already proven to not be heaven on earth...


----------



## johnandjade

must say nos da for the night friends. got my boss due in tomorrow, i had to call him today as things aren't running as they should be. my friend, the gaffa there is talking if quitting   he's fed up with it and I don't blame him. game face tomorrow!!!! 


stay safe and happy me cold dark roommateys ! yarrrhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly LOVES perfume and shampoo.
> She buys lots and lots of different shampoo.


wifey's very good about such things, though she likes them, too. 
We get them sometimes, from a friend who runs a cosmetics shop, so we get a discount or even freebies and he never forgets us at Christmas.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can get Doritos here, but not that flavour.




just limited time only I think


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I snapped a new picture of the clan out playing in the rain.
The numbers have worn off and I don't know who is who...Except the slightly bumpy one is Julio.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My memory of South Carolina life has already proven to not be heaven on earth...


There is no Utopia.
But wherever you are (within reason) is what you make it.
So I made a sandpit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> must say nos da for the night friends. got my boss due in tomorrow, i had to call him today as things aren't running as they should be. my friend, the gaffa there is talking if quitting   he's fed up with it and I don't blame him. game face tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> stay safe and happy me cold dark roommateys ! yarrrhhh


Aaaaarrr haaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Laila saida wa ahlam ladida. 
And good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I snapped a new picture of the clan out playing in the rain.
> The numbers have worn off and I don't know who is who...Except the slightly bumpy one is Julio.


Tidgy hated the rain to begin with, but likes it when it happens now. 
They look happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In UK English your pants are called trousers.
> For us pants is what you wear underneath them, I think you call shorts or panties ?


knickers!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I shop for ourselves and don't seem to buy much of anything and we pay about $120 to $140 a week at the grocery.
> Maybe Morocco is the way to go.


Long way to go for your shopping!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> knickers!



I was only saying!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> must say nos da for the night friends. got my boss due in tomorrow, i had to call him today as things aren't running as they should be. my friend, the gaffa there is talking if quitting   he's fed up with it and I don't blame him. game face tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> stay safe and happy me cold dark roommateys ! yarrrhhh


Nos Da, John, cysgu yn dda! (sleep well)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In UK English your pants are called trousers.
> For us pants is what you wear underneath them, I think you call shorts or panties ?


ohhhh, yes, panties or underwear. Shorts are short trousers (?? if you know what i mean)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you've got no cash.


I have a five dollar bill


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> My memory of South Carolina life has already proven to not be heaven on earth...


How is South Carolina? I mentioned moving down there but my boyfriend said no because many residents are racist 
I think about Florida but a lot of interesting/crazy stuff happens in florida.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> ohhhh, yes, panties or underwear. Shorts are short trousers (?? if you know what i mean)


Oh, right, that's the same in the UK then.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> must say nos da for the night friends. got my boss due in tomorrow, i had to call him today as things aren't running as they should be. my friend, the gaffa there is talking if quitting   he's fed up with it and I don't blame him. game face tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> stay safe and happy me cold dark roommateys ! yarrrhhh


Good night ! Good luck !!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, right, that's the same in the UK then.


Trousers.. are mostly known as dress pants here (like the pants you wear when you work in an office or wear a suit and tie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Trousers.. are mostly known as dress pants here (like the pants you wear when you work in an office or wear a suit and tie.


I often wear a suit and tie, or at least trousers, shirt and tie. 
In Australia they call trousers strides.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is no Utopia.
> But wherever you are (within reason) is what you make it.
> So I made a sandpit.


You and I are lucky that we have fantastic spouses.
I'm sure we'd be happy anywhere. We always have been.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You and I are lucky that we have fantastic spouses.
> I'm sure we'd be happy anywhere. We always have been.


Well said, sir.
Quite right.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> knickers!


Drawers or Britches down south.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How is South Carolina? I mentioned moving down there but my boyfriend said no because many residents are racist
> I think about Florida but a lot of interesting/crazy stuff happens in florida.


Racism is rampant. Sorry to say. But I lived in the sticks and didn't see much of it growing up. There were literally areas that where all white and areas that were all black and it was what I thought was normal.
That's not to say that everyone who lives there is racist.
Some if the finest folks I've ever known, I met there.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed - got to get up early tomorrow to get Lola's brekkie.
I picked what I thought was 2 days worth of dandies yesterday, but today he has eaten all those plus a big bag of mixed leaf salad and a whole romaine lettuce, all covered with ground grass. I am out of all his food - he's a growing boy!!!
So see you tomorrow
Nos Da bawb!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Racism is rampant. Sorry to say. But I lived in the sticks and didn't see much of it growing up. There were literally areas that where all white and areas that were all black and it was what I thought was normal.
> That's not to say that everyone who lives there is racist.
> Some if the finest folks I've ever known, I met there.


That said, the last time my wife and I visited, we went for some barbecue and the owner of the shop was very curious about my wife's "yankee" accent.
Uncomfortable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Trousers.. are mostly known as dress pants here (like the pants you wear when you work in an office or wear a suit and tie.


Don't forget SLACKS.
Any American over 60 says slacks for pants.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How is South Carolina? I mentioned moving down there but my boyfriend said no because many residents are racist
> I think about Florida but a lot of interesting/crazy stuff happens in florida.


There are almost two Floridas.
Down here its crowded and fast.
I don't care for it.
But just an hour or two north it is laid back pure country.
Wonderful.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Racism is rampant. Sorry to say. But I lived in the sticks and didn't see much of it growing up. There were literally areas that where all white and areas that were all black and it was what I thought was normal.
> That's not to say that everyone who lives there is racist.
> Some if the finest folks I've ever known, I met there.


There's good and bad everywhere, it's often only the bad that make the news though and gives everyone else a bad name.


----------



## Lyn W

Definitely going now nigh night!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Racism is rampant. Sorry to say. But I lived in the sticks and didn't see much of it growing up. There were literally areas that where all white and areas that were all black and it was what I thought was normal.
> That's not to say that everyone who lives there is racist.
> Some if the finest folks I've ever known, I met there.


Aww  
My boyfriend is black and german. He looks spanish though, apparently. 
But yes, im sure not everyone is racist. My mom is racist and rude and it bothers me and my boyfriend (though he wont admit it) 
Well i guess no south carolina


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Definitely going now nigh night!


Night, Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww
> My boyfriend is black and german. He looks spanish though, apparently.
> But yes, im sure not everyone is racist. My mom is racist and rude and it bothers me and my boyfriend (though he wont admit it)
> Well i guess no south carolina


I don't want to taint the whole state for you.
There is also a lot of wonderful stuff....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

One thing about south Florida...it's a big mix of cultures and religions and ethnicities.
We all get along pretty well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't want to taint the whole state for you.
> There is also a lot of wonderful stuff....


Ive been to tampa florida (and around there) one summer for a month. I liked he weather (even when it rained) and youre right, alot of different cultures. And the beach is always lovely. 
My boyfriend lived in florida for a couple years.. Him and his family hate it so theres no hope in me living there either. I might be able to get away with cali but not sure about the droughts. *deep sigh* 
It looks like we will be staying in maryland though . But were both still young. So we'll see


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed - got to get up early tomorrow to get Lola's brekkie.
> I picked what I thought was 2 days worth of dandies yesterday, but today he has eaten all those plus a big bag of mixed leaf salad and a whole romaine lettuce, all covered with ground grass. I am out of all his food - he's a growing boy!!!
> So see you tomorrow
> Nos Da bawb!


Night night, Lyn.
And love to Lola the Gobbler.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are almost two Floridas.
> Down here its crowded and fast.
> I don't care for it.
> But just an hour or two north it is laid back pure country.
> Wonderful.


Looks a very huge and varied place, to me.
Take more than a week or two to explore, I reckon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive been to tampa florida (and around there) one summer for a month. I liked he weather (even when it rained) and youre right, alot of different cultures. And the beach is always lovely.
> My boyfriend lived in florida for a couple years.. Him and his family hate it so theres no hope in me living there either. I might be able to get away with cali but not sure about the droughts. *deep sigh*
> It looks like we will be staying in maryland though . But were both still young. So we'll see


I've lived in several places in England, plus Poland, Saudi Arabia, Thailand and now Morocco. 
Each has it's good and bad points, but i'm happy here at the moment. 
Possibly Namibia next, when I get itchy feet.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've lived in several places in England, plus Poland, Saudi Arabia, Thailand and now Morocco.
> Each has it's good and bad points, but i'm happy here at the moment.
> Possibly Namibia next, when I get itchy feet.


That sounds lovely. I wanted to teach English in different countries for awhile. but idk, it didn't happen. I still could but it's something i'll have to really think and plan and discuss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That sounds lovely. I wanted to teach English in different countries for awhile. but idk, it didn't happen. I still could but it's something i'll have to really think and plan and discuss


It's a fantastic world out there.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a fantastic world out there.


is that what you do? teach english in foreign countries? 
And yes, I don't doubt its beautiful out there. but I think maybe i should start checking out the beautiful US first. I havent been anywhere really. I was in FL, and Canada, and Vietnam. but none of it was vacation. My mom is very religious so it was mostly me and my sisters staying in a temple. 
So many things to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> is that what you do? teach english in foreign countries?
> And yes, I don't doubt its beautiful out there. but I think maybe i should start checking out the beautiful US first. I havent been anywhere really. I was in FL, and Canada, and Vietnam. but none of it was vacation. My mom is very religious so it was mostly me and my sisters staying in a temple.
> So many things to do!


Indeed, there are.
And you're right, The USA is a huge, amazing and varied place itself. (not that I've been, but I'm sure one could spend a lifetime exploring it.)
In Poland I was working in telecommunications, In Saudi Arabia for an oil company, in England primarily palaeontology, in Thailand conservation and here I have sort of retired, but do a little English teaching to help out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Unusually, I must have an early night.
It's only 2.30, but I've really knocked myself out a bit today. 
Bed calls.
"Aaaaaaddddddaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
It's saying.
"I"m on my way, Bed! "
Night night, all.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, there are.
> And you're right, The USA is a huge, amazing and varied place itself. (not that I've been, but I'm sure one could spend a lifetime exploring it.)
> In Poland I was working in telecommunications, In Saudi Arabia for an oil company, in England primarily palaeontology, in Thailand conservation and here I have sort of retired, but do a little English teaching to help out.


WOW ! You must have stories to tell your grandkids (and Tidgy  )
Goodnight ! talk to you tomorrow


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In UK English your pants are called trousers.
> For us pants is what you wear underneath them, I think you call shorts or panties ?



I'll let you explain this one to her


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

jaizei said:


> I'll let you explain this one to her
> 
> View attachment 183806


A fanny pack?


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive been to tampa florida (and around there) one summer for a month. I liked he weather (even when it rained) and youre right, alot of different cultures. And the beach is always lovely.
> My boyfriend lived in florida for a couple years.. Him and his family hate it so theres no hope in me living there either. I might be able to get away with cali but not sure about the droughts. *deep sigh*
> It looks like we will be staying in maryland though . But were both still young. So we'll see




you have a whole world of options out there  keep staying positive


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> A fanny pack?




we call them bum bags


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all . looking like it's going to be a nice day here today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> we call them bum bags


Another educational night I see 

We now know that
US pants = UK trousers
UK pants = US panties

The UK and US can agree on shorts

As for the UK bum bag ... its US equivalent contains a word starting with f that doesn't get used in polite British conversation 

Good morning all! We're having a quiet morning awaiting a visit from British friends for lunch. 

They're visiting nearby Pont du Gard today and coming here afterwards. It's an especially good visit as my friend Sue is a friend since childhood and has recently finished chemotherapy for breast cancer.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Another educational night I see
> 
> We now know that
> US pants = UK trousers
> UK pants = US panties
> 
> The UK and US can agree on shorts
> 
> As for the UK bum bag ... its US equivalent contains a word starting with f that doesn't get used in polite British conversation
> 
> Good morning all! We're having a quiet morning awaiting a visit from British friends for lunch.
> 
> They're visiting nearby Pont du Gard today and coming here afterwards. It's an especially good visit as my friend Sue is a friend since childhood and has recently finished chemotherapy for breast cancer.




hope you have an amazing day mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> WOW ! You must have stories to tell your grandkids (and Tidgy  )
> Goodnight ! talk to you tomorrow


Thanks and good morning!
I have no children and therefore no grandchildren will be forthcoming. 
Always been too busy doing what I wanted for kids. (and I don't particularly like them). 
But I am writing a number of books (most of which will never get published or even finished, I suspect). 
Tidgy's not a terribly great student for such things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'll let you explain this one to her
> 
> View attachment 183806


Thankfully, I think someone beat me to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all . looking like it's going to be a nice day here today


Good morning, John! 
We had a thunderstorm this morning and a fair bit of rain! 
Shock, horror! 
Actually coming through the window and woke me up,quite refreshing, actually.
I went back to sleep, but Tidgy went into one of her, "Help! We're all going to die!", moods panicked and was racing around everywhere.
Wifey got up and spent two hours comforting her until the storm passed over.
Tidgy's now asleep and has refused breakfast. 
Silly tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> A fanny pack?


Yes, I think you'll have to look up what fanny means in UK English.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Another educational night I see
> 
> We now know that
> US pants = UK trousers
> UK pants = US panties
> 
> The UK and US can agree on shorts
> 
> As for the UK bum bag ... its US equivalent contains a word starting with f that doesn't get used in polite British conversation
> 
> Good morning all! We're having a quiet morning awaiting a visit from British friends for lunch.
> 
> They're visiting nearby Pont du Gard today and coming here afterwards. It's an especially good visit as my friend Sue is a friend since childhood and has recently finished chemotherapy for breast cancer.


Good morning, Linda.
Always nice to meet old friends.
I'm glad Sue's alright now.
I love the differences in the languages.
As George Bernard Shaw said, "Two countries separated by a common language."


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Another educational night I see
> 
> We now know that
> US pants = UK trousers
> UK pants = US panties
> 
> The UK and US can agree on shorts
> 
> As for the UK bum bag ... its US equivalent contains a word starting with f that doesn't get used in polite British conversation
> 
> Good morning all! We're having a quiet morning awaiting a visit from British friends for lunch.
> 
> They're visiting nearby Pont du Gard today and coming here afterwards. It's an especially good visit as my friend Sue is a friend since childhood and has recently finished chemotherapy for breast cancer.


Hope you all have a lovely day! Its great catching up with friends who you've known for most of your life. I recently caught up with my old friend from school we met when we were 11 - she only lives in Derbyshire but we don't get to see each other very often.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone - it's scorchio here today!
Lola is already out enjoying some real sun basking but he'll be trotting in and out.
I'll be mainly in.
Thunder forecast here tomorrow so it will be a bit cooler then
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone - it's scorchio here today!
> Lola is already out enjoying some real sun basking but he'll be trotting in and out.
> I'll be mainly in.
> Thunder forecast here tomorrow so it will be a bit cooler then
> Have a good day everyone.


Good morning, Lyn.
Slightly cooler here today, after the storm.
But still scorchio.
You and Lola have a good day too, enjoy the sun while it lasts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@juli11 
Sorry to bother you, but any chance you could paste a couple of your lobatsiana photos in here for The Cold Dark Roommates to look at ?
I'm sure they'd love to see them.
Thanks, 
Adam.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @juli11
> Sorry to bother you, but any chance you could paste a couple of your lobatsiana photos in here for The Cold Dark Roommates to look at ?
> I'm sure they'd love to see them.
> Thanks,
> Adam.



Yes for sure!  but I don't have so much and for me it's to hot at the moment to make new ones  they're on the roofbottom? (You know what I mean) and there it is really hot at the moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Del all good here thanks
> Adam has withdrawn from the forum for a while.
> He is fine though and does pop in now and again but rarely posts these days.
> We are all hoping that when he has had a break he will come back as suddenly as he left.


Oh, thanks, my friends. 
Now we need @Yellow Turtle01 
and @AZtortMom 
to come back, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Yes for sure!  but I don't have so much and for me it's to hot at the moment to make new ones  they're on the roofbottom? (You know what I mean) and there it is really hot at the moment!
> View attachment 183818
> View attachment 183819
> View attachment 183820
> View attachment 183821
> View attachment 183822
> View attachment 183823


Thanks very much my friend.
Astonishingly beautiful tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She looks familiar.
> I wonder if Adams "Wifey" knew her. I think she did some work for the BBC
> @Tidgy's Dad


Bit late for this I know, but wifey never met Victoria Wood. 
Very funny lady, a sad loss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, thanks, my friends.
> Now we need @Yellow Turtle01
> and @AZtortMom
> to come back, too.


And @AbdullaAli 
Saw you lurking in the week but you never posted.
Please tell us that all is well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!
> We had a thunderstorm this morning and a fair bit of rain!
> Shock, horror!
> Actually coming through the window and woke me up,quite refreshing, actually.
> I went back to sleep, but Tidgy went into one of her, "Help! We're all going to die!", moods panicked and was racing around everywhere.
> Wifey got up and spent two hours comforting her until the storm passed over.
> Tidgy's now asleep and has refused breakfast.
> Silly tort.



I'm sure she will come round


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm sure she will come round


Yeah, she does this sometimes when there's a storm.
i'll leave her til she wakes up and I'm sure she'll be, well, right as rain.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> we call them bum bags


Hahaha that sounds beautiful !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks and good morning!
> I have no children and therefore no grandchildren will be forthcoming.
> Always been too busy doing what I wanted for kids. (and I don't particularly like them).
> But I am writing a number of books (most of which will never get published or even finished, I suspect).
> Tidgy's not a terribly great student for such things.


Aww  i like kids. I want 3. 
And i want to teach them  
But well i dont see why you cant publish some. Not alot at least, a few for you & your friends ? 
& its okay. Tortoises are slow learners. They got down the food thing though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww  i like kids. I want 3.
> And i want to teach them
> But well i dont see why you cant publish some. Not alot at least, a few for you & your friends ?
> & its okay. Tortoises are slow learners. They got down the food thing though!


I am getting some stuff published. 
Even got a few deadlines to meet. 
Have some bits and pieces done already, but mainly scientific and Doctor Who stuff.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am getting some stuff published.
> Even got a few deadlines to meet.
> Have some bits and pieces done already, but mainly scientific and Doctor Who stuff.


Oh yay ! How scientific are we talking about ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Took max out to "find" khaleesi. He followed her path to the tomatoes, and is sitting under it. Safely basking i think. If he moves toward the shed, ill have faith.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh yay ! How scientific are we talking about ?


Very.
I'm a doctor of palaeontology and i do a lot of work on taxonomy, palaeoenvironments, evolution and sessile echinoderms. 
I'm supposed to be continuing a new classification of bacteria as we speak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Took max out to "find" khaleesi. He followed her path to the tomatoes, and is sitting under it. Safely basking i think. If he moves toward the shed, ill have faith.
> View attachment 183838


Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Khaleesi and Max's abilities.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very.
> I'm a doctor of palaeontology and i do a lot of work on taxonomy, palaeoenvironments, evolution and sessile echinoderms.
> I'm supposed to be continuing a new classification of bacteria as we speak.


Very doctor-y. I dont know about any of those  
But you better get working on that new bacteria ! 
And Max was doing good. Until he decided to take a nap in the tall grass *sigh* 
Im going to wake my boyfriend up in about 1 hour to hand out these flyers. 
We should have went earlier when it was cooler though :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Very doctor-y. I dont know about any of those
> But you better get working on that new bacteria !
> And Max was doing good. Until he decided to take a nap in the tall grass *sigh*
> Im going to wake my boyfriend up in about 1 hour to hand out these flyers.
> We should have went earlier when it was cooler though :/


It'll take at least another couple of months, hence my return to the forum for a break. 
Wish I were there to hand out some fliers for you.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll take at least another couple of months, hence my return to the forum for a break.
> Wish I were there to hand out some fliers for you.


 Ohh. Well no worries  
& thank you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, there are.
> And you're right, The USA is a huge, amazing and varied place itself. (not that I've been, but I'm sure one could spend a lifetime exploring it.)
> In Poland I was working in telecommunications, In Saudi Arabia for an oil company, in England primarily palaeontology, in Thailand conservation and here I have sort of retired, but do a little English teaching to help out.


I didn't realize you've never been here.
We've got to take care of that, eventually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't realize you've never been here.
> We've got to take care of that, eventually.


Indeed! 
Sadly, never been anywhere in North or South America or the Caribbean.
wifey stopped briefly at Orlando on the way back from the Bahamas.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183853


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Evening, John
Day went smoothly ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Evening, John
> Day went smoothly ?




evening guv! 

mixed day... my friend jamie (the gaffa at base) told the boss today he'll take a wage cut and just be a worker and let me run the place. the place is stressing him out ... he even had a heated exchange with one if the mechanics as well :/ 

we only have till end of month to have the place running as it should before it gets REALLY busy.. around 100 card a day! 

I think theres another sacking on the cards as well .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evening guv!
> 
> mixed day... my friend jamie (the gaffa at base) told the boss today he'll take a wage cut and just be a worker and let me run the place. the place is stressing him out ... he even had a heated exchange with one if the mechanics as well :/
> 
> we only have till end of month to have the place running as it should before it gets REALLY busy.. around 100 card a day!
> 
> I think theres another sacking on the cards as well .


Oh, dear, not a lot of smiley's in that post. 
Isn't it good if you end up running the place?
Apart from the stress, I mean, and you seem to get that anyway!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, not a lot of smiley's in that post.
> Isn't it good if you end up running the place?
> Apart from the stress, I mean, and you seem to get that anyway!




i call  an 'unsmiley face. i'll do whatever i have to do, however its my mates job and I don't want to see him stressing or walking out. 

or another note... we think him'ish my be pregnant again!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i call  an 'unsmiley face. i'll do whatever i have to do, however its my mates job and I don't want to see him stressing or walking out.
> 
> or another note... we think him'ish my be pregnant again!!


I wouldn't be surprised. 
From the little I've read degus seem to be very proficient at that.
Some people aren't designed to lead.
He may be happier as a worker.


----------



## johnandjade

our taxi cab number here has an automatic system... press 1 etc...


1 is for a car to my house 

2 is the pub at work!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't be surprised.
> From the little I've read degus seem to be very proficient at that.
> Some people aren't designed to lead.
> He may be happier as a worker.




they sure are!! the question is, is the father the brother or the son! :/ 

he's on a good wage and great at his job, poor lad just needs a good team behind him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another storm!
Golly.
Tidgy seems ok and has eaten now, so that's good. 
Doing the jigsaw again. 
(me , not Tidgy)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> evening guv!
> 
> mixed day... my friend jamie (the gaffa at base) told the boss today he'll take a wage cut and just be a worker and let me run the place. the place is stressing him out ... he even had a heated exchange with one if the mechanics as well :/
> 
> we only have till end of month to have the place running as it should before it gets REALLY busy.. around 100 card a day!
> 
> I think theres another sacking on the cards as well .


Im sorry  i wish i could help! Im a fast learner


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> they sure are!! the question is, is the father the brother or the son! :/
> 
> he's on a good wage and great at his job, poor lad just needs a good team behind him.


A good team is key to successful leading. At work, when i have officers that dont do what they get paid for and create problems when i ask then to do something, it makes my job stressful. 
Upper management comes down on me too when it happens. But days when i have a good team, things run smooth for us all.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another storm!
> Golly.
> Tidgy seems ok and has eaten now, so that's good.
> Doing the jigsaw again.
> (me , not Tidgy)




current score?? 

glad to hear the tidge is eating


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im sorry  i wish i could help! Im a fast learner




i have found 2 out of around a dozen that are willing to learn and ask questions... its a rare breed these days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> current score??
> 
> glad to hear the tidge is eating


She seems fine again.
Second storm has now passed over.
wifey's not doing it today despite suggesting we do it.
She's in a mood 'cos she's had a lot of bother with her internet connection.
Sorted now, so she's making something to eat.
So score is 17 to me, minus 1 to wifey (she'd put a piece in the wrong place) .


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> A good team is key to successful leading. At work, when i have officers that dont do what they get paid for and create problems when i ask then to do something, it makes my job stressful.
> Upper management comes down on me too when it happens. But days when i have a good team, things run smooth for us all.




agreed! team morale is key


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She seems fine again.
> Second storm has now passed over.
> wifey's not doing it today despite suggesting we do it.
> She's in a mood 'cos she's had a lot of bother with her internet connection.
> Sorted now, so she's making something to eat.
> So score is 17 to me, minus 1 to wifey (she'd put a piece in the wrong place) .




poor wifey. I think she deserves a free coffee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> poor wifey. I think she deserves a free coffee


I did make her a free coffee. 
And then she drank my fizzy apple pop.
And a load of vodka.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just reading the T Snap mystery....
I'm low in media time. So I Must leave.


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee




free food!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just reading the T Snap mystery....
> I'm low in media time. So I Must leave.


See you later, Ed.
I think i solved the mystery, as you saw.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hee hee
> View attachment 183886
> 
> 
> 
> free food!!!


Chicken Poopers ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

T Snap said:


> See you later, Ed.
> I think i solved the mystery, as you saw.
> Take care.


Yep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had a little fun with that post to show how simple it was to change.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

pileofzeros said:


> I had a little fun with that post to show how simple it was to change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ONE LEGGED PIRATE said:


> I had a little fun with that post to show how simple it was to change.


Yes, I know.
But I 'm pretty sure the OP did it by accident.


----------



## Momof4

@Tidgy's Dad

Adam- Help, is it...
It's not to late or It's not too late?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> Adam- Help, is it...
> It's not to late or It's not too late?


Hi, Kathy, hope you're feeling better. 
How may I help you ?
it's not too late for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy, hope you're feeling better.
> How may I help you ?
> it's not too late for me.


Oh, i see, sorry.
It should be, "It's not too late", double o.
Silly me, i didn't understand at first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Momof4 
Please see above, I was replying to myself.
I've gone a bit bonkers.
Not had any alcohol for a couple of days you see.


----------



## Lyn W

juli11 said:


> Yes for sure!  but I don't have so much and for me it's to hot at the moment to make new ones  they're on the roofbottom? (You know what I mean) and there it is really hot at the moment!
> View attachment 183818
> View attachment 183819
> View attachment 183820
> View attachment 183821
> View attachment 183822
> View attachment 183823


Beautiful - the 1st 2nd and 4th pics look like a cross with a leopard.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, thanks, my friends.
> Now we need @Yellow Turtle01
> and @AZtortMom
> to come back, too.


Gosh - that post goes back a bit!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> they sure are!! the question is, is the father the brother or the son! :/
> 
> he's on a good wage and great at his job, poor lad just needs a good team behind him.


Incest???
I thought you'd separated the males and females!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gosh - that post goes back a bit!


Just checking the last appearances of some of the old Roommates. 
Sorely missed.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy, hope you're feeling better.
> How may I help you ?
> it's not too late for me.



Thank you for your help! I had a brain freeze!

Well, after my first round of antibiotics I still felt bad. My Dr gave me a steroid and 24hrs later I feel great!!

Except 30 minutes ago I stepped on a babies wooden block and it was on my arch! Yikes, I think I had profanity running thru my mind!!
OMG! it hurts so bad! I'm icing it now because it bruised!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gosh - that post goes back a bit!


Evening, Lyn, a late one for you.
We've got our third storm of the day here, forked lightning, house shaking thunder, but not any rain yet this time. 
Lovely petrichor earlier, one of my favourite smells. 
Poor Tidgy's been desperate but has finally fallen asleep, exhausted, I think.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> Adam- Help, is it...
> It's not to late or It's not too late?


Yup if something is *more* than it should be _too hot, too cold, too wet, too dry, too tired_ etc then it has *more* 'o' s
and
if used instead of 'also' e.g _we went swimming, Timmy came too._ I always tell the kids to add the o from also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you for your help! I had a brain freeze!
> 
> Well, after my first round of antibiotics I still felt bad. My Dr gave me a steroid and 24hrs later I feel great!!
> 
> Except 30 minutes ago I stepped on a babies wooden block and it was on my arch! Yikes, I think I had profanity running thru my mind!!
> OMG! it hurts so bad! I'm icing it now because it bruised!


Glad to be of service. 
And glad you're feeling better. 
Sorry about your arch, though.
If you need help with profanities, I can also be of assistance. 
In several languages.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Thank you for your help! I had a brain freeze!
> 
> Well, after my first round of antibiotics I still felt bad. My Dr gave me a steroid and 24hrs later I feel great!!
> 
> Except 30 minutes ago I stepped on a babies wooden block and it was on my arch! Yikes, I think I had profanity running thru my mind!!
> OMG! it hurts so bad! I'm icing it now because it bruised!


Hope you are feeling better but ow! - that's painful. Hope the ice helps - will probably do more good if in a vodka or spirit of choice though!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn, a late one for you.
> We've got our third storm of the day here, forked lightning, house shaking thunder, but not any rain yet this time.
> Lovely petrichor earlier, one of my favourite smells.
> Poor Tidgy's been desperate but has finally fallen asleep, exhausted, I think.


Hi Adam yes - had quite a few things to do today including car stuff 2 new tyres and then came home and changed a brake bulb as well -the MOT's coming up! Some more mundane stuff to do too - like trying to get in my shed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam yes - had quite a few things to do today including car stuff 2 new tyres and then came home and changed a brake bulb as well -the MOT's coming up! Some more mundane stuff to do too - like trying to get in my shed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam yes - had quite a few things to do today including car stuff 2 new tyres and then came home and changed a brake bulb as well -the MOT's coming up! Some more mundane stuff to do too - like trying to get in my shed!


And


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 183904


Hmmm maybe I'll find my last boyfriend at the back of it - I wondered where he went!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm maybe I'll find my last boyfriend at the back of it - I wondered where he went!


Mine's full of fossils and bacteria.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine's full of fossils and bacteria.


If my boyfriend is still at the back of my shed - so's mine!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well better pop out again
- have to pick my nephew up at 9 to take him to the dentist.
So night night Adam and any one else who pops in later.
See you sometime tomorrow.
Nos Da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well better pop out again
> - have to pick my nephew up at 9 to take him to the dentist.
> So night night Adam and any one else who pops in later.
> See you sometime tomorrow.
> Nos Da!


Nos da, Lyn.
Sleep well.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are feeling better but ow! - that's painful. Hope the ice helps - will probably do more good if in a vodka or spirit of choice though!



Trust me after we get back from puppy trying class, I'll be filling up my glass with Vodka!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, we've had lots of rain and thunder. 
Most odd. 
Tidgy has just gone to sleep again after another fit of panic and rushing around. 
The storm seems to have passed, but it's been crazy today, another one keeps coming along.
It's like the British buses, nothing for ages and then several come along all at once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to see if i can find a dry spot on my bed to sleep on that isn't covered in dust. 
Nighty night Roommates.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chicken Poopers ?




basically just nuggets


----------



## juli11

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful - the 1st 2nd and 4th pics look like a cross with a leopard.



Haha yes that's the male. This points between the shells are typical for this species.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've started drinking this stuff instead of the diet dew.
Caffeine isn't supposed to be good for the heart...


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Incest???
> I thought you'd separated the males and females!




we did but it may have been too late


----------



## Gillian M

all at Cold Dark Room.​


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning




morning sir!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> all at Cold Dark Room.​




morning ma'am!


----------



## johnandjade

another busy day


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> another busy day


Good morning all. Hope it's all going well. 

We stayed up a bit late watching the Olympics last night. The French tv coverage was better than usual and, apart from cutting to an interview with their female discus silver-medallist at least once an hour, they actually managed to show quite a bit of cycling. 

We've been to the market for more salads and fruit and accidentally bought a rather nice cake too


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> morning ma'am!


Hi John. Or am I to say "Sir?" Hope all is well back there.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Hi there! How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Hope it's all going well.
> 
> We stayed up a bit late watching the Olympics last night. The French tv coverage was better than usual and, apart from cutting to an interview with their female discus silver-medallist at least once an hour, they actually managed to show quite a bit of cycling.
> 
> We've been to the market for more salads and fruit and accidentally bought a rather nice cake too




hee hee hee .


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. Or am I to say "Sir?" Hope all is well back there.




no complaints here  we are having good weather so I'm happy


----------



## johnandjade

decided on a mcDs for lunch


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> no complaints here  we are having good weather so I'm happy


Glad to hear that. Here, temperature has dropped, it's very windy and strangely enough, cloudy - not the *HOT* weather we are used to in August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> basically just nuggets


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Haha yes that's the male. This points between the shells are typical for this species.


Good afternoon, Julian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've started drinking this stuff instead of the diet dew.
> Caffeine isn't supposed to be good for the heart...


Never heard of it ?
Good?
Sweet ?
Parrot flavoured ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> all at Cold Dark Room.​


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.
Nice sunflower.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Hope it's all going well.
> 
> We stayed up a bit late watching the Olympics last night. The French tv coverage was better than usual and, apart from cutting to an interview with their female discus silver-medallist at least once an hour, they actually managed to show quite a bit of cycling.
> 
> We've been to the market for more salads and fruit and accidentally bought a rather nice cake too


Good afternoon, Linda.
If you don't want the cake, i'll help you out.
Team GB having a super Olympics.
Splendid stuff.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Nice sunflower.


Helllo Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.  Hope you're all well, with that rain I heard about in Morocco. Strange isn't it, at this time of the year?

Love to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that. Here, temperature has dropped, it's very windy and strangely enough, cloudy - not the *HOT* weather we are used to in August.


Same here.
Big storms yesterday and overcast today.
Odd.


----------



## JoesMum

Big storms North East of Montpellier at the moment. 

Have you seen the LightningMap storm tracker? You can zoom in to see where lightning strikes 

https://www.lightningmaps.org/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! How are you?


Fine Gillian.
How are things in far away Jordan?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thundery rainy but it's normal August weather.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never heard of it ?
> Good?
> Sweet ?
> Parrot flavoured ?


Literally just the water from the inside of a coconut.
Sweet. Lots of electrolytes.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Big storms North East of Montpellier at the moment.
> 
> Have you seen the LightningMap storm tracker? You can zoom in to see where lightning strikes
> 
> https://www.lightningmaps.org/


Like this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Helllo Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.  Hope you're all well, with that rain I heard about in Morocco. Strange isn't it, at this time of the year?
> 
> Love to all.


We get the occasion thunderstorm and 10 minutes of rain, but yesterday was like the monsoon season in Thailand.
We're all good here thanks.
Does Oli get scared in thunderstorms ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Big storms North East of Montpellier at the moment.
> 
> Have you seen the LightningMap storm tracker? You can zoom in to see where lightning strikes
> 
> https://www.lightningmaps.org/


What fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Literally just the water from the inside of a coconut.
> Sweet. Lots of electrolytes.


We get coconuts here, I prefer the flesh to the milk.
They're a teensy bit expensive, though.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What fun!


Works anywhere in the world I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Works anywhere in the world I think


It's working for here.
A couple of little storms to the North East, but otherwise clear in Morocco.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've started drinking this stuff instead of the diet dew.
> Caffeine isn't supposed to be good for the heart...


Is that the one with coconut bits in it also?!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! I see the topic of storms and lightning is being discussed. 
We had our storm already. Hopefully just light rain for awhile. 
Ive been seeing a lot of lightning at night though. Hmmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Is that the one with coconut bits in it also?!


Good morning, Linhdan.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Is that the one with coconut bits in it also?!


Yes


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan.


Good morning !


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Julian.



Good afternoon! I'm still busy with building our figure for the coming folks fest. Anybody of you know "Schützenfest"?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes


Those are so yummy ! My mom use to buy a box of those at the international market !


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've started drinking this stuff instead of the diet dew.
> Caffeine isn't supposed to be good for the heart...



How is it? Everyone I try taste like crap!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!


Good morning to you.


----------



## Moozillion

juli11 said:


> Good afternoon! I'm still busy with building our figure for the coming folks fest. Anybody of you know "Schützenfest"?


I had never heard of it, so I Googled it. Very interesting! And quite a long history! 
Do you shoot?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> How is it? Everyone I try taste like crap!


Great.
It's funny because coconuts are a dime a dozen here, they are so numerous. But the drink says "Product of Thailand"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Coconut water is common here in stores.
There's a big Caribbean population here.
It's not unusual to see someone with a truck load of cold, green coconuts, a box of straws and a machete.........Coco Frio.


----------



## juli11

Moozillion said:


> I had never heard of it, so I Googled it. Very interesting! And quite a long history!
> Do you shoot?



Yes we have our own group. We called "Glückspils". We shoot at the beginning of summer and our fest is this weekend


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great.
> It's funny because coconuts are a dime a dozen here, they are so numerous. But the drink says "Product of Thailand"




we have scotish bluebell matches... 

made in sweeden!


----------



## johnandjade

ten minutes till pub!


----------



## johnandjade

PUB TIME 

just descovered a nice email from mr ed  , you truly are a gent sir


----------



## johnandjade

since the weather has been nice here i have taken a notion for cider... last one i had was in spain with wifey and adam, good memories associated


----------



## johnandjade

time to head home... the smell of the food in here is making me hungry!! 

... that and there's bud at home


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Coconut water is common here in stores.
> There's a big Caribbean population here.
> It's not unusual to see someone with a truck load of cold, green coconuts, a box of straws and a machete.........Coco Frio.


You got me. Im going to florida ! 
Have you heard that coconut water makes you pee almost instantly ? Its true for my sister but not for me. So i'm not see how "true" this is


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have had a great day out on the salt marshes of the Camargue.
> 
> Lots of flamingoes and lots of other interesting birds too. Probably one of our better visits there.
> 
> Ragondin (Coypu) - look something like a beaver-sized water vole - are a regular sighting, but today we got an adult with 6 tiny pups. They looked like pom-poms with tails  Photos on a decent camera not my phone, sorry.
> 
> And to top it off a first ever sighting for us of a "Cistude d'Europe" aka European Pond Turtle (Emys Orbicularis). No photos of this either. It's basically mud coloured with a spotty head and when swimming in muddy water it was more than our cameras could cope with let alone my phone
> View attachment 183728
> 
> View attachment 183729
> 
> View attachment 183730
> 
> View attachment 183731


Omg! Where was that??? Sorry for sounding dumb, but I never have enough time to fully catch up with this thread and miss most of the stories but these pics are beautiful!!! Where are those marshes lcated?


----------



## Pearly

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> You got me. Im going to florida !
> Have you heard that coconut water makes you pee almost instantly ? Its true for my sister but not for me. So i'm not see how "true" this is


I love that coconut water "pearl of wisdom"!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Good afternoon! I'm still busy with building our figure for the coming folks fest. Anybody of you know "Schützenfest"?


Yes, the shooting festival.
I spent most of my time in the beer tent.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> I love that coconut water "pearl of wisdom"!




I know what this is


----------



## Pearly

Good morning All! Just skipping through the threads before going to work. Raining over here, flash flood warnings and alerts.., we are ok in my area. Getting ready to leave for offc in a bit. Will work late again (that's why I'm in no hurry to go the in am). Wishing you all a great summer-rainy day. I love summer rain


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!


Hello, Kathy, hope you're having a smashing day. 
I am, just broke a light bulb.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I know what this is


----------



## Pearly

And one more thing, if anyone needs me to address something specific, please shoot me a pm or text on my cell. I hate to be thought of as a rude person who ignores questions or comments, just no time to stay up to date with the thread, but I don't want to leave either! Love my CDR Littermates too much


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kathy, hope you're having a smashing day.
> I am, just broke a light bulb.




if it's broken in the fitting you can use a potato to safely remove


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great.
> It's funny because coconuts are a dime a dozen here, they are so numerous. But the drink says "Product of Thailand"


They virtually give them away in Southern Thailand. 
I used to collect them from the beaches for free after a storm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I had never heard of it, so I Googled it. Very interesting! And quite a long history!
> Do you shoot?


Hi, there, Bea.
I used to , a bit.
But not in the festival.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Pearly said:


> I love that coconut water "pearl of wisdom"!


Ive never heard of those! We have Zico brand here but it tastes watered down in my opinion and no coconut bits


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have scotish bluebell matches...
> 
> made in sweeden!


And we have Moroccan fes hats.
Made in China.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> PUB TIME
> 
> just descovered a nice email from mr ed  , you truly are a gent sir


I never got one.
Sulking, now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we have Moroccan fes hats.
> Made in China.






me too now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> since the weather has been nice here i have taken a notion for cider... last one i had was in spain with wifey and adam, good memories associated


Oh, yes.
Hence my fizzy apple stuff thet wifey's been pinching.
Can't get cider in Morocco.


----------



## johnandjade

my new razor also arrived with a freebie



i will ware this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Omg! Where was that??? Sorry for sounding dumb, but I never have enough time to fully catch up with this thread and miss most of the stories but these pics are beautiful!!! Where are those marshes lcated?


Hi, Ewa! 
Linda is holidaying in the South of France
That's the Camargue., beautiful area. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> I love that coconut water "pearl of wisdom"!


Says Pearly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183955


How absolutely marvelous! 
Suits you, sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> And one more thing, if anyone needs me to address something specific, please shoot me a pm or text on my cell. I hate to be thought of as a rude person who ignores questions or comments, just no time to stay up to date with the thread, but I don't want to leave either! Love my CDR Littermates too much


Sure thing, cousin.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We get the occasion thunderstorm and 10 minutes of rain, but yesterday was like the monsoon season in Thailand.
> We're all good here thanks.
> Does Oli get scared in thunderstorms ?


Good evening. 

No,luckily enough thunderstorms do not seem to scare Oli.  I wonder if they scare Oli  *KAHN.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if it's broken in the fitting you can use a potato to safely remove


Actually, I was exaggerating, it just popped when I knocked the lamp off the table. 
I wouldn't waste a good potato anyway, i'd only have to go out and buy another one.
wifey wouldn't use it if it had broken glass in it.
Unless i didn't mention it, i suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.
> 
> No,luckily enough thunderstorms do not seem to scare Oli.  I wonder if they scare Oli  *KAHN.*


Never saw him play in a thunderstorm, so maybe.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kathy, hope you're having a smashing day.
> I am, just broke a light bulb.



Oh, I hate when that happens!! 
Our house is all LED and they are kinda rubbery so they don't break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I hate when that happens!!
> Our house is all LED and they are kinda rubbery so they don't break.


I'm old fashioned. 
And at half a dollar each, the old style can be bought by the bucket load, the modern ones are expensive here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How absolutely marvelous!
> Suits you, sir!



hee hee hee  hopefully the merkat doesn't half inch it


----------



## johnandjade

early night for me tonight, was up in the wee small hours with jades snoring , ended up kipping on the armadillo. 

I shall say nos da just now. have fun and be safe friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> early night for me tonight, was up in the wee small hours with jades snoring , ended up kipping on the armadillo.
> 
> I shall say nos da just now. have fun and be safe friends


Nighty night, John. 
Speak tomorrow, hopefully.
Love the fes!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never saw him play in a thunderstorm, so maybe.



Here you go Adam, though the weather seems fine here. Imagine him during a thunderstorm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That's really horrible!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's really horrible!


Horrible??


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> early night for me tonight, was up in the wee small hours with jades snoring , ended up kipping on the armadillo.
> 
> I shall say nos da just now. have fun and be safe friends


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Horrible??


Yup, horrible.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, horrible.


Why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why?


Well, do you think it nicely showcases your sporting hero ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, do you think it nicely showcases your sporting hero ?


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, the shooting festival.
> I spent most of my time in the beer tent.



Yes but "schützenfest" starts at Saturday and ends Thursday. So a big part is for sure the tent but there is much more tradition around there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Yes but "schützenfest" starts at Saturday and ends Thursday. So a big part is for sure the tent but there is much more tradition around there.


Six days in the beer tent ?
No problem.
( yes, really, lots of good things to do and see).


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Omg! Where was that??? Sorry for sounding dumb, but I never have enough time to fully catch up with this thread and miss most of the stories but these pics are beautiful!!! Where are those marshes lcated?


@Pearly These marshes are the salt marshes of the Camargue in the south of France (see marker)


The Camargue is famous for growing rice (a red grained variety), for salt (there are huge areas of salt pans) and for their Manades (ranches) farming black bulls (taureau) which are excellent eating and their Guardiens (cowboys) ride white horses which you will see grazing in my photos. I didn't take bull photos with my phone (oops!)

Because the marshes are so wild it's a national park and UNESCO world heritage site and it's a really good place for watching birds in particular.

It's actually to the south west of Provence the area that many are familiar with because of its Van Gogh, Sunflower, Lavender and Peter Mayle connections.


----------



## juli11

Oh now I mean until Wednesday 
Yes that's not the problem I'm doing this until I'm 15 years old  but I have to wake up every morning really early and I go to bed real late. Maybe I can post some pictures when everything is finish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Oh now I mean until Wednesday
> Yes that's not the problem I'm doing this until I'm 15 years old  but I have to wake up every morning really early and I go to bed real late. Maybe I can post some pictures when everything is finish


Yes, please. 
We would like that. 
Have fun!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They virtually give them away in Southern Thailand.
> I used to collect them from the beaches for free after a storm.


It cracks me up how many morons have their driveways lined with coconut palms.
Just what I want hovering over my vehicles...bowling balls.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It cracks me up how many morons have their driveways lined with coconut palms.
> Just what I want hovering over my vehicles...bowling balls.


I stayed in a hut under a couple of coconut palms once.
We had a storm.
The noise was incredible as the coconuts crashed into the roof.
Really scary.


----------



## JoesMum

Interesting factlet for Adam: The Roman aqueduct at Pont du Gard took water to Nimes from a spring in Uzès where we're staying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Interesting factlet for Adam: The Roman aqueduct at Pont du Gard took water to Nimes from a spring in Uzès where we're staying.


Indeed, an interesting factlet.
I know the aqueduct, of course, still truly impressive, and that it served Nimes, but didn't know the source.
Is the spring still flowing, do you know ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey, it's Cold and Dark and lonely in here tonight.


----------



## mike taylor

What is Blimey ? Man you talk weird . Hahahaha Good day mate !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> What is Blimey ? Man you talk weird . Hahahaha Good day mate !


Evening, Mike.
G'day to you, too. 
Blimey is like golly or crikey, or gosh or crumbs .
Used like a polite swear word to show surprise or anger. 
It's short for "gorblimey" which comes from "God blind me!". 
A splendiferous slang word.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 183955


It really does suit you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It really does suit you!!!


Evening, Bea.
Hope you've had a super day so far.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> It really does suit you!!!




Are you near the flooding?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Are you near the flooding?


We are about 30 miles from some of the flooding. They are north and west of us, and we are not expected to flood. THANK you for thinking of us!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Bea.
> Hope you've had a super day so far.


Had a quiet day doing housework.
Hubby went into New Orleans to attend the funeral for Pete Fountain. He was a nationally renowned jazz clarinetist and his passing was a big deal here. He was 86. Hubby is a member of Pete's "Half Fast Walking Club" which paraded every Mardi Gras.
I think you would fit right in to the Walking Club, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Had a quiet day doing housework.
> Hubby went into New Orleans to attend the funeral for Pete Fountain. He was a nationally renowned jazz clarinetist and his passing was a big deal here. He was 86. Hubby is a member of Pete's "Half Fast Walking Club" which paraded every Mardi Gras.
> I think you would fit right in to the Walking Club, Adam!


I'm sure I would!
Especially half-fast.
And I'm rather partial to a little jazz, too. 
Certainly better than housework.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is now gone 6 in the morning. 
Better get some sleep, I suppose.
Another day, another Dirham. 
Night night Roomerites.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, an interesting factlet.
> I know the aqueduct, of course, still truly impressive, and that it served Nimes, but didn't know the source.
> Is the spring still flowing, do you know ?


Barely in August. The flow must have been much more reliable back then.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We are up early to visit Les Baux de Provence and surrounding area. It gets very busy, but if you get there early then it's lovely!


----------



## johnandjade

mornooning all! hope everyone is safe state side, bad times


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
At least it isn't raining yet.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> At least it isn't raining yet.



how are you today mr ed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good enough.
You?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good enough.
> You?




feeling like im 'urating' into the wind with these new starts:/ rather fustrating


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are up early to visit Les Baux de Provence and surrounding area. It gets very busy, but if you get there early then it's lovely!


Good afternoon, Linda.
Looks like another smashing day is on the cards.
Enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mornooning all! hope everyone is safe state side, bad times


Afternoon, John! 
Yes, best wishes to any of our American friends and their families and friends who may be effected by this latest series of natural disasters. 
Stay safe, people.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech - nothing too serious I hope - just some pain on walking - maybe a bit of arthritis from an old injury. I think I'll live.
> The one legged pirate and I only have one good pair of legs between us!


No good Lyn!! Any news?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> At least it isn't raining yet.


Good morning, Ed.
I'm sure it will later.


----------



## meech008

Morning all! I've been chugging away and have one more 12 hour day today until Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> feeling like im 'urating' into the wind with these new starts:/ rather fustrating


Don't worry, someone will spot clean the white, toothpaste like bits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning all! I've been chugging away and have one more 12 hour day today until Sunday!


Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A few days off!!!!! 
I guess you've been very busy again this week, Michelle. 
I have a two hour day, today and that's bad enough.
I couldn't do 12 hours anymore. 
Golly! 
Good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Morning all! I've been chugging away and have one more 12 hour day today until Sunday!




allo!!! bet you can't wait for a bit of downtime


----------



## johnandjade

2 weeks and countless demonstrations... one lad still can't clean windows:/. 

another lad is rather smelly :/ 3rd day in a row not fun to work with in a confined space


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2 weeks and countless demonstrations... one lad still can't clean windows:/.
> 
> another lad is rather smelly :/ 3rd day in a row not fun to work with in a confined space


How horrid. 
Personal hygiene is a problem with many of the young men over here, too.
Yeuch!


----------



## Gillian M

all at Cold Dark Room!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> all at Cold Dark Room!​


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.
Is that another picture of Oli Kahn, this time in a slightly better mood ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Any news from Lyn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any news from Lyn?


She had to take her nephew to the dentists this morning. so she may be having lunch with him.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Morning all! I've been chugging away and have one more 12 hour day today until Sunday!


Hello Meech! Hope all is well back there. Have not seen you around for quite long.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> Is that another picture of Oli Kahn, this time in a slightly better mood ?


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Sure there is. And.......here you go. Tell me what you think of this one, please.




​

Horrible? Hope *NOT*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Sure there is. And.......here you go. Tell me what you think of this one, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Horrible? Hope *NOT*.



Much nicer, Gillian.
But somebody is screaming in horror in the background.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She had to take her nephew to the dentists this morning. so she may be having lunch with him.


Good. I thought she was ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any news from Lyn?


Having lunch with the nephew, not the dentist.
Though you never know.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much nicer, Gillian.
> But somebody is screaming in horror in the background.


Glad to hear that.

I *do* know what you mean, Adam.  Oli (Kahn, of course) was extremely *HOT TEMPERED* on the pitch.  Remember? Hope he has calmed down.

That "someone screaming in the background" is definitely the other Oli.....my beloved tort! GOD knows who he's screaming at. His girlfriend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> I *do* know what you mean, Adam.  Oli (Kahn, of course) was extremely *HOT TEMPERED* on the pitch.  Remember? Hope he has calmed down.


I think he has.
He's still sleeping in a corner of the Cold Dark Room every weekend and helping the One-legged Pirate with his rum ration.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he has.
> He's still sleeping in a corner of the Cold Dark Room every weekend and helping the One-legged Pirate with his rum ration.


Well, enough screams I think.  I could hear him screaming here in Jordan!  Hope he's not screaming at the One-legged Pirate. Is he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, enough screams I think.  I could hear him screaming here in Jordan!  Hope he's not screaming at the One-legged Pirate. Is he?


Nope, they're great buddies, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi




allo allo


----------



## johnandjade

beer in T- 0030


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Just had some problems getting into TFO.
Gillian did too.
Wonder what that was ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer in T- 0030


Excellent! 
Enjoy !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Just had some problems getting into TFO.
> Gillian did too.
> Wonder what that was ?


Me too. I got a page that said our domain name had expired and was available for purchase! Obviously there was some sort of glitch that has happily been cleared up!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Just had some problems getting into TFO.
> Gillian did too.
> Wonder what that was ?



Me too!
I couldn't open any threads or PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Me too. I got a page that said our domain name had expired and was available for purchase! Obviously there was some sort of glitch that has happily been cleared up!


Gillian had that message, but I had "Java script error". 
Than goodness it's back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Me too!
> I couldn't open any threads or PM.


No, nor me, happily ok again now.
I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Me too. I got a page that said our domain name had expired and was available for purchase! Obviously there was some sort of glitch that has happily been cleared up!





Momof4 said:


> Me too!
> I couldn't open any threads or PM.


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-quick-explanation-about-the-outage.145412/#post-1368223
All fixed it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, they're great buddies, now.


Hi Adam Wfey and Tidgy,

Well, that's good news.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian had that message, but I had "Java script error".
> Than goodness it's back.


Yep. Things seems to be back to normal, thank GOD.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OK, I have a lesson now. 
Two hours of 'communication'.
SIGH. 
See you all later.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Me too. I got a page that said our domain name had expired and was available for purchase! Obviously there was some sort of glitch that has happily been cleared up!


Strange isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, I have a lesson now.
> Two hours of 'communication'.
> SIGH.
> See you all later.


Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Just had some problems getting into TFO.
> Gillian did too.
> Wonder what that was ?



aliens!!!


----------



## johnandjade

finished at 1700... it's now 2015 and I just got home. my polish friend/co worker joined me for a few .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you enjoy it.


Actually, i did. 
Much to my surprise we had a lot of fun today and got some vocab. done too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> aliens!!!


Meerkats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished at 1700... it's now 2015 and I just got home. my polish friend/co worker joined me for a few .


A few ?
Tangerines ?
Games of tiddly winks ?
Packets of Opal Fruits ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Lovely day today, but very hot. The car claimed it was 41C about 3.30pm!

Les Baux was as beautiful as ever. We were right to get there early. We got to climb all over the castle before it got too hot and crowded and then had lunch before heading to the "Carrières de Lumières"

Les Baux is named after the aluminium ore (bauxite) that was mined locally. The "Carrières de Lumières" is a projected image and music show in an underground bauxite quarry. This year's show uses Marc Chagall's work. It's almost impossible to explain but very good to see!










CdeL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Lovely day today, but very hot. The car claimed it was 41C about 3.30pm!
> 
> Les Baux was as beautiful as ever. We were right to get there early. We got to climb all over the castle before it got too hot and crowded and then had lunch before heading to the "Carrières de Lumières"
> 
> Les Baux is named after the aluminium ore (bauxite) that was mined locally. The "Carrières de Lumières" is a projected image and music show in an underground bauxite quarry. This year's show uses Marc Chagall's work. It's almost impossible to explain but very good to see!
> 
> View attachment 184052
> 
> View attachment 184053
> 
> View attachment 184054
> 
> View attachment 184055
> 
> 
> CdeL
> View attachment 184056
> 
> View attachment 184057
> 
> View attachment 184058
> 
> View attachment 184059


Another lovely collection of photographs. 
I don't think I've been there, what a stunning place. 
What a fantastic holiday you're having, classic stuff.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Lovely day today, but very hot. The car claimed it was 41C about 3.30pm!
> 
> Les Baux was as beautiful as ever. We were right to get there early. We got to climb all over the castle before it got too hot and crowded and then had lunch before heading to the "Carrières de Lumières"
> 
> Les Baux is named after the aluminium ore (bauxite) that was mined locally. The "Carrières de Lumières" is a projected image and music show in an underground bauxite quarry. This year's show uses Marc Chagall's work. It's almost impossible to explain but very good to see!
> 
> View attachment 184052
> 
> View attachment 184053
> 
> View attachment 184054
> 
> View attachment 184055
> 
> 
> CdeL
> View attachment 184056
> 
> View attachment 184057
> 
> View attachment 184058
> 
> View attachment 184059


No structures that old or that beautiful over here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No structures that old or that beautiful over here


Well there's something to be said for modern, too.
Can't think what, but something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> My husband thinks he may have had a book for this one at one time.
> 
> Where are you getting all these super early episodes? I'm assuming you own them, but am interested in other viewing ideas. Right now, "Netflix" has a pretty decent assortment of early episodes but not every single one. They're super short. Hubby and I may start watching some of these.


The novelization's first edition was called "Doctor Who in an Exciting Adventure with the Daleks" and was released in 1965, i think. It was reissued in about 1973 as Doctor Who and the Daleks". First editions of these two versions are worth quite a bit of money. 
25 minute episodes in those days, but some stories were up to 14 episodes long and a season could be more than 40 weeks.
I've got official DVD's of most of them with loads of lovely extras.
The others are on unofficial DVD's, also with extras, with soundtracks and photo stills and/or animation used to recreate the episodes destroyed by the BBC.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> My husband thinks he may have had a book for this one at one time.
> 
> Where are you getting all these super early episodes? I'm assuming you own them, but am interested in other viewing ideas. Right now, "Netflix" has a pretty decent assortment of early episodes but not every single one. They're super short. Hubby and I may start watching some of these.


Today's episode was "The Krotons" fourth and final episode, form Doctor Who's sixth season and second Doctor, Patrick Troughton. It's August and I'm only up to 1969 with an episode a day! 





Crystalline monsters that the Doctor destroys with sulphuric acid, They are, obviously, often referred to as The Croutons. 
It's a rubbish story, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very sudden and unexpected hope he PMs one of us to let us know all is OK.
> He hasn't even announced first place yet!!
> Though I have a sneaky suspicion it might be you John!!


It twas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's very strange!
> I know he has his second Xmas coming up but don't think that would stop him posting.
> He's being a man of mystery!!
> Hope he knows he'll be missed while he's gone!!


Bless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy 2nd Christmas Adam, Wifey and Tidgy!!


Thank you very much.
We had a tremendous time! 
(What I can remember of it, so it must have been good). .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i hope so, his mail box is probably full to bursting by now.
> 
> perhaps the rains arrived and the repairs failed


No, the repairs were a success.
And then I found a neighbour on the roof, who'd scuffed up a bit so that it leaked again.
So I must do it again before winter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Totally stealing my thunder from when I take my vacation. I was going to post a particular video and then not post for a month or two. Or forever. Who knows.


Sorry, Cameron. 
Better be quick this time, before I vanish again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Adam and Cameron were just nudging me into starting a book group too. Forget it, misters!!! I'm going to hide my book under my coat, take it into the bathroom, and LOCK THE DOOR! ----WAIT....I don't think that came out as it should have....


Golly, I'd forgotten about that. 
Anyone interested ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> Very odd! Suppose someone upset him?


Well, it wasn't you, W.
Come back to the Cold Dark Room!
It's you who's missing in action now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good Lord!
> The wheels have fallen off of the C.D.R


Nope.
You guys didn't let that happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I don't want this thread to die!
> 
> throws jellyfish in all directions


It didn't ,thanks to you lot. 
But a few jellyfish did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife LOVES Tofu. I can't stand the flavor or the texture!


Tofu is horrid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it may be a vitual room, we all may never meet but i do regard you all as friends. i was in a bad place when I descovered mr adams cold dark room and honestly you all restored my faith in humanity and keep me smiling!
> 
> truly saddened by his departure, I just pray he is ok


Oh, dear, I'm so sorry to have made you sad. 
But we _did_ get to meet and it was super.
The power of the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, this one is for you sir
> View attachment 161337


Yum!
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Come back Adam - or the room gets it!!


Oh, Okay, I shall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> awwww....this warms my heart! We love you too, John.
> okay...serious post now....
> I do know what you mean. The forum has potential to be a good force.
> -
> Your post makes me think about my birthday and my own birthday thread. (Adam adapted/wrote me a poem there too!) I had just had the craziest time ever! Seriously! -Gun toting drugged lunatics, frightened women and children, and me trying to help them all, keep my kids asleep and safe, and take care of everything while my husband was across the country at a funeral for his grandma who I loved like a mother. I always stalk the birthday threads now, because that silly unexpected thread was a bright light during a really crazy/scary/lonely time for me. It really shocked me the influence internet pen pals can have. -Thinking about that fact, makes me want to try to be a bit friendlier than I probably have been.
> --------
> 
> Okay...everyone can commence with being silly again!


Friendly and silly, please, Chrissy.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tofu is horrid.


Its not that bad ! It needs to be seasoned right. I dont eat it often though, i wont lie. 
My favorite is tofu seasoned with lemongrass, turmeric, garlic, and salt. Then you fry it & eat it with white rice  yummy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam has a thick skin from what I've seen.
> However, one can only guess if there have been even more P.M.s that were not kind.
> Remember. He got CHEESED off already and then came back once before.
> The first of us that hears from him, please post if he is OK or not.
> He is just about the only reason why I visit the forum when I don't have a question.
> Well, he and another few of you.


And don't forget the coiled bulbs, Ed.
You visit to attack coiled bulb usage.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello! Going through old posts i see . Its 8:51 pm here. My boyfriend and I have spent all day together 
It doesnt happened often enough so im in awe . 
Im not complaining at all though. 
But now i want some coconut water  with the coconut bits


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its not that bad ! It needs to be seasoned right. I dont eat it often though, i wont lie.
> My favorite is tofu seasoned with lemongrass, turmeric, garlic, and salt. Then you fry it & eat it with white rice  yummy !


Not convinced, there's lots of lovely veggie food, but I can"t like tofu. 
Yeuchy! 
But I'll get wifey to try your recipe out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello! Going through old posts i see . Its 8:51 pm here. My boyfriend and I have spent all day together
> It doesnt happened often enough so im in awe .
> Im not complaining at all though.
> But now i want some coconut water  with the coconut bits


Yes, just going back over the stuff I missed.
Wonder when i'll meet you for the first time ?
It's like time travelling! 
I wouldn't mind a dram of the coconut stuff, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> agreed, he created a nice happy place full of amazing people and joy
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE THE KING!!!


Mohammed the Sixth of Morocco ?
He seems quite decent, actually so i agree.
LONG LIVE THE KING!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He has certainly caused a stir!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Although that was not the intention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Booooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Double yeuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> retail therapy,
> View attachment 161346
> 
> 
> amazon voucher from my sis


I will never forget watching out for that T-shirt!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When it arrives we'll expect you to model it for us of course!!


He did, for wifey and me.
How's Popty Ping ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not convinced, there's lots of lovely veggie food, but I can"t like tofu.
> Yeuchy!
> But I'll get wifey to try your recipe out.


Try it ! Let it marinate overnight


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, just going back over the stuff I missed.
> Wonder when i'll meet you for the first time ?
> It's like time travelling!
> I wouldn't mind a dram of the coconut stuff, too.


Aww, well thats nice. 
I bet its like time traveling  
After i finish school  ill be visiting places (hopefully if i dont have kids by then ) 
& yes ! Im getting some tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Try it ! Let it marinate overnight


Thanks. 
We will. 
_If _I can get tofu here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww, well thats nice.
> I bet its like time traveling
> After i finish school  ill be visiting places (hopefully if i dont have kids by then )
> & yes ! Im getting some tomorrow



You're getting some kids tomorrow ???????
Double


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're getting some kids tomorrow ???????
> Double


Lol no! Coconut water


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Lol no! Coconut water


Just _kid_ding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yes we are indeed
> I say we take a vote for the new leader to lead us until Adam comes back.
> Hope he's ok.


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is not a democracy!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 161379


Gooooddddneeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
Now those i must try!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've heard that before!!!
> It's very true for domestic cats. Two of our cats have had to be shaved for surgery, and the shaved skin was colored just like the fur: grey and white on one and ginger and white on the other!!!! Very odd looking!!!
> So I guess tigers may well have striped skin!


Tis true.
The darkness of the skin stripe pigmentation seems to directly effect the darkness of the fur.
The underside is white fur, though and the skin slightly pink.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I heard a rumour that he is god awful at roof repairs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I always doubt the 'facts' on the pack, but never your's mrs B
> 
> ... i't take one brave person to shave a tiger though!


I've seen it done on several occasions when an operation was necessary. 
But it's best if one remembers to sedate them first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And of course, operation 'how do you like having 263 new posts to read every time you log back in to read this thread'


That's the operation currently in progress.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Might need a better title though


Operation Bore The Moderator To Death ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> He's safe and fine and still poking around the forum. He's just doing it mutely. I'm trying to be understanding, because you never know what's going on in someone's life, but I'm also ABOUT TO START SPRAY PAINTING THIS ROOM IN BRIGHT PINK GLOW IN THE DARK PAINT!


S'okay.
The armadillos are trained to lick bright paint off the walls.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished Kellys bike. Im not expecting anyone here to understand, but I took photos showing the original shifter pawl and drum and the new, much beefier one. And the thing now shifts like a dream.
> I think Kelly will be able to shift now even with her small feet.
> The last photo is of the original parts


Nope.
Barely a word.....................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Lyn.
> You and John are doing Adam proud, I'm sure.


Yep, and you too, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I'm sure he'll be back when he's ready.


Quite right, but it was wifey peeking in at this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you get on any other sites?
> I'm also on SUPERHAWK FORUM, KAWASAKIZX1441R. Forum. KAWITRIPLES.COM,ETC.
> None of them are a fraction as interesting as this place...And I've met very few friends there.


I'm on Fossilforum and a Doctor Who site.
But no proper friends on either of 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I could never keep up with pretend chat.
> The CDR was a stroke of genius IMO.


A billion points.
If I were still doing points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It certainly was - we were restricted from too much joking on pretend chat so CDR meant we weren't annoying anyone!


Only Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I really do like this place...and most of the people.


Me too.
Very much so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Miss you Adam!! I hope your doing well!


Bless you, Kathy! 
I was okay-ish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning = bore da
> good afternoon = prynhawn da
> good mornooning could be borenhawn da


Borenhawn da, Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> along with half the population of largs!


You mean Laaaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm on Fossilforum and a Doctor Who site.
> But no proper friends on either of 'em.


I have lots of real friends on the IT forum where I am a moderator. 

My kids tease me a lot about meeting friends from the internet. I am an eSafety trainer. The conversation went along the lines of

"So you're going to Reading... on your own... to meet a bunch of men that you met on the internet... and you've got someone's mobile number to ring so you can find out which pub they're in..."

It wasn't as bad as it sounded; I had actually met some of them before and we were heading for the Microsoft offices


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Quiet day today. We have to pack and clear ready to leave tomorrow. 

We're driving as far as Reims tomorrow and then get home on Sunday. 

Off to try to remove a large quantity of insects from the car windscreen now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I'm very sleepy. (I've been trying to avoid caffeine.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'm very sleepy. (I've been trying to avoid caffeine.)




top o the morning to ya ed


----------



## johnandjade

stress free day today, no new guys = no babysitting!! woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Quiet day today. We have to pack and clear ready to leave tomorrow.
> 
> We're driving as far as Reims tomorrow and then get home on Sunday.
> 
> Off to try to remove a large quantity of insects from the car windscreen now!




sorry to hear your holibags are ending  it looks like you had an amazing time though. 

thank you for sharing the pictures, beautiful


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all ! 
JoesMum- aww vacation over ? i would leave the bugs. Reminds you of the fun you had  
Ed- sorry you're sleepy. Try snacking ? That always wakes me up.
John-yay to stress free!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> JoesMum- aww vacation over ? i would leave the bugs. Reminds you of the fun you had
> Ed- sorry you're sleepy. Try snacking ? That always wakes me up.
> John-yay to stress free!!!




good morning


----------



## johnandjade

so... jade got yet another piercing!! that's 13 now!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> JoesMum- aww vacation over ? i would leave the bugs. Reminds you of the fun you had


Talking of bugs... This little praying mantis popped in to sat 'au revoir' while we had lunch 

As they eat things that eat us, he was welcome


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Talking of bugs... This little praying mantis popped in to sat 'au revoir' while we had lunch
> 
> As they eat things that eat us, he was welcome
> View attachment 184104


Too bad you couldnt feed him the bugs on your windshield . He would have been happy


----------



## johnandjade

finished at 1630 and off tomorrow!! wooohooo!!!  hope everyone has a great weekend, stay safe friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have lots of real friends on the IT forum where I am a moderator.
> 
> My kids tease me a lot about meeting friends from the internet. I am an eSafety trainer. The conversation went along the lines of
> 
> "So you're going to Reading... on your own... to meet a bunch of men that you met on the internet... and you've got someone's mobile number to ring so you can find out which pub they're in..."
> 
> It wasn't as bad as it sounded; I had actually met some of them before and we were heading for the Microsoft offices


Afternoon, Linda. 
LESSON OF THE DAY.
Kids, don't try this yourselves.
There are some very naughty people on the internet.
Seriously.
(Though I expect Linda and her friends are okay)
I met John.
Another exception, but please be Careful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Quiet day today. We have to pack and clear ready to leave tomorrow.
> 
> We're driving as far as Reims tomorrow and then get home on Sunday.
> 
> Off to try to remove a large quantity of insects from the car windscreen now!


Oh, well, you've clearly had a terrific time.
Shame John's not about to valet your windscreen. 
Have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'm very sleepy. (I've been trying to avoid caffeine.)


Morning, Ed.
I've been off the alcohol for several days now.
So gallons of coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stress free day today, no new guys = no babysitting!! woohoo


Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> JoesMum- aww vacation over ? i would leave the bugs. Reminds you of the fun you had
> Ed- sorry you're sleepy. Try snacking ? That always wakes me up.
> John-yay to stress free!!!


Morning, Linhdan.
Hope you've got some change if you're snacking at work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so... jade got yet another piercing!! that's 13 now!


She'll set off so many alarms at airport security when you fly to Spain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Talking of bugs... This little praying mantis popped in to sat 'au revoir' while we had lunch
> 
> As they eat things that eat us, he was welcome
> View attachment 184104


She's beautiful. 
We get them several inches long here sometimes.
I love their hypnotic dance.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Linda.
> LESSON OF THE DAY.
> Kids, don't try this yourselves.
> There are some very naughty people on the internet.
> Seriously.
> (Though I expect Linda and her friends are okay)
> I met John.
> Another exception, but please be Careful.




sage advice!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, you've clearly had a terrific time.
> Shame John's not about to valet your windscreen.
> Have a nice relaxing day.




brillo pad, works a treat


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Afternoon, John.



good evening you mean.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She'll set off so many alarms at airport security when you fly to Spain!




she's more holes than a pin cushion! 

tounge this time


----------



## johnandjade

new barman in the pub... I suspect he's trying to chat me up! 

I must be quite a handsome chap


----------



## johnandjade

got up during the night to visit the little boys room... descovered my wee rubber band glows in the dark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mornevenooning, people.
Been out for a picnic today with some friends. 
A nice remote spot in the country, but not far away. 
Can't go to the more popular picnic spots as they are full of screaming, out of control kids and the Moroccans are dreadful litter bugs, there are no bins and everyone just leaves their rubbish behind, including nappies (US: diapers).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still no Lyn, I see.
Probably took one look at all my responses to old posts and ran away.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mornevenooning, people.
> Been out for a picnic today with some friends.
> A nice remote spot in the country, but not far away.
> Can't go to the more popular picnic spots as they are full of screaming, out of control kids and the Moroccans are dreadful litter bugs, there are no bins and everyone just leaves their rubbish behind, including nappies (US: diapers).



new word . mornevenoonig mr adam


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still no Lyn, I see.
> Probably took one look at all my responses to old posts and ran away.



I'm sure she's just out gallivanting 
hopefully we will hear from her soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I will be dipping back into all those old posts again later, I expect. 
Everyone who is nice enough to post on my modest thread deserves to have their contribution read.
It's amazing how you lot kept it up and running along so nicely.
And it's deeply touching how often you thought and worried about me. 
What a lovely bunch of people you are.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will be dipping back into all those old posts again later, I expect.
> Everyone who is nice enough to post on my modest thread deserves to have their contribution read.
> It's amazing how you lot kept it up and running along so nicely.
> And it's deeply touching how often you thought and worried about me.
> What a lovely bunch of people you are.




all due to you sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> new word . mornevenoonig mr adam


Possibly not in the dictionary, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all due to you sir


I think you were probably a splendid chap before the Cold Dark Room, John.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> brillo pad, works a treat


I think it needed an angle grinder! They were super-glued!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think it needed an angle grinder! They were super-glued!


So who is responsible for super-gluing a selection of flies, moths and mosquitoes to your windscreen ?
I suspect meerkats.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So who is responsible for super-gluing a selection of flies, moths and mosquitoes to your windscreen ?
> I suspect meerkats.


Quite possibly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just went to Walmart to get motor oil for my car.
> I can't get our buddy Adam out of my mind.
> He is a gem amongst the pile of rocks.


Hmmmmmmmmmm.
I am rather concerned that whenever people see aerosol cheese they think of me.
Not the legacy I had planned.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Possibly not in the dictionary, though.




yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We didn't ride.
> She cracked a bone in her shifting toe about a week ago and it still hurts her.
> We saw a movie instead.
> The REVENANT


Good for the first half an hour.
The initial fight scene and the bear attack are astonishing. 
After that it's mainly De Caprio being cold and crawling about in the snow.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> I am rather concerned that whenever people see aerosol cheese they think of me.
> Not the legacy I had planned.


I certainly don't associate aerosol cheese with cheese let alone you!

I found the "garlic butter flavoured spray" (also an aerosol) being used on pizzas at Pizza Hut a few years back somewhat distressing too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I certainly don't associate aerosol cheese with cheese let alone you!
> 
> I found the "garlic butter flavoured spray" (also an aerosol) being used on pizzas at Pizza Hut a few years back somewhat distressing too.


I shudder to think. 
Actually, i'll try not to think about it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you were probably a splendid chap before the Cold Dark Room, John.




that's a given


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I think it needed an angle grinder! They were super-glued!




they don't half!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good for the first half an hour.
> The initial fight scene and the bear attack are astonishing.
> After that it's mainly De Caprio being cold and crawling about in the snow.




remember to try find the film 'the beach'


----------



## johnandjade

i now can't watch this advert on tv without picturing mr ed and myself... miss womblyn posted one day if I remember correctly, when I said i was feeling epic... 







it's not far off!! 


I picture mr ed as a 'big ol hairy biker' full of joy and love with is why i now think of him in the dance off, the bulider being a stereotype of a chap as hard as nails. ( hope this doesn't offend you sir! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i now can't watch this advert on tv without picturing mr ed and myself... miss womblyn posted one day if I remember correctly, when I said i was feeling epic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not far off!!
> 
> 
> I picture mr ed as a 'big ol hairy biker' full of joy and love with is why i now think of him in the dance off, the bulider being a stereotype of a chap as hard as nails. ( hope this doesn't offend you sir! )


Nah, i think Ed's a big softie. 
Like you. 
And me for that matter.
Bunch of animal loving softies.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nah, i think Ed's a big softie.
> Like you.
> And me for that matter.
> Bunch of animal loving softies.




yip . 


i had a dream last night I found a wee mouse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sloth has been the best guess.
> Some giant plant eating mammal.....


Definitely giant ground sloth. 
Still trying to get a specific species, but probably not going to be possible.
Best guess something like this :


----------



## johnandjade

trying to get the hang of the new tablet gadget. YouTube I think shall be needed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> armadillo??


There were giant armadillos, too, at roughly the same time.









This last one comes from South America, as do the others, but this species has also been found in Florida.
Coprolites are a different shape however.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There were giant armadillos, too, at roughly the same time.
> View attachment 184139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one comes from South America, as do the others, but this species has also been found in Florida.
> Coprolites are a different shape however.




oh my!!! that's one big sofa!!!


----------



## johnandjade

wooohooo!!! i got the tablet... or the fudge as jade and i call it (still game joke) to play streamed movies from the interweb to the tv without and wires!!


----------



## johnandjade

... so now i have to get the DVD player from the bedroom and set back up in the living room so jade can get her true blood fix


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo!!! i got the tablet... or the fudge as jade and i call it (still game joke) to play streamed movies from the interweb to the tv without and wires!!


How splendid. 
Another marvel of modern technology.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How splendid.
> Another marvel of modern technology.


----------



## johnandjade

i have a theory adam... tassels on the fes (which i have on  ) I think is to use as a 'swatter' to keep away flies? I think I remember hearing that is why the 'aussie hat' has the corks?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have a theory adam... tassels on the fes (which i have on  ) I think is to use as a 'swatter' to keep away flies? I think I remember hearing that is why the 'aussie hat' has the corks?


That's correct. 
Neither work terribly well, but it helps a little, I guess.
Better to hit the fly with the hat.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's correct.
> Neither work terribly well, but it helps a little, I guess.
> Better to hit the fly with the hat.




or give it some sangria


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or give it some sangria


Yup.
That's proven to work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Adam  Tidgy isn't the only one who needs you, we all do. If I had known that I would have friends like you and Lyn and John and all of the other lovely people here when I started on this forum I would have laughed. It hurts to lose a friend and not know why, or if it's something I've done. I hope that you're okay, and that you decide to return. You have a lot of people here that look forward to speaking with you and are worried about you. We love you! We love Wifey! And we adore Tidgy.......please come back


Bless you, Michelle.
And now I can turn the tables on you. 
Please stay in touch, my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> That's proven to work.



i have actually started to wonder if the degus prefer to run counter, or clockwise! ... or towards each other



(renovation day tomorrow)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> you know for someone who has a device that travels through time and space dr. who spends an awful lot of time in London. don't you think?


And Cardiff, nowadays. 
And it's because aliens keep invading London. 
And Cardiff, nowadays.


----------



## johnandjade

adam!!!! just speaking with jade... we have a green light for January!!! . 

will this suit wifey and you?? we are 100% flexibile on date.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Let me remind us all that Adam left once before.....And came back with this COLD DARK ROOM.
> 
> Imagine how much time he must have spent on this place tallying up how many posts each of us had and figuring out points, etc. If any of that was even true, and I assume it was. It is beyond my comprehension.
> He knows things like who has the most likes and who has the second to like ten most. Right off the top of his head!
> He was more correct about the calendar votes than the administrator counting them.
> He is usually the first or one of the first to welcome each new member and the first to drag them a helpful link about the care of their tortoise.
> He remember names, spouses and friends names. Birthdays and who is sick.
> He engages in the most boring of conversations if he thinks that it is something that is important to you.
> And he is always there with a joke.
> 
> I need a break just from typing this posting.


That is one of the most touching things I have ever read. 
Gosh.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> adam!!!! just speaking with jade... we have a green light for January!!! .
> 
> will this suit wifey and you?? we are 100% flexibile on date.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Linhdan.
> Hope you've got some change if you're snacking at work.


I wont be at work until tomorrow. 
But ill make sure I bring my coin purse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam!!!! just speaking with jade... we have a green light for January!!! .
> 
> will this suit wifey and you?? we are 100% flexibile on date.


Yup.
I have not just been speaking to wifey, as I make all the decisions around here. 
OUCH! OUCH ! OUCH! 
wifey says it's ok. 
OUCH!
After the 10th if possible because of 2nd Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I wont be at work until tomorrow.
> But ill make sure I bring my coin purse



Hope you've been continuing to enjoy the time with your boyfriend.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is one of the most touching things I have ever read.
> Gosh.




and truly fitting! well said ed


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 184161




tounge stud!!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> tounge stud!!




... and fes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tounge stud!!


Fes looks good on her.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> ... and fes!




... and the tort t shirt


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> ... and the tort t shirt




and of course the pritty lady


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> I have not just been speaking to wifey, as I make all the decisions around here.
> OUCH! OUCH ! OUCH!
> wifey says it's ok.
> OUCH!
> After the 10th if possible because of 2nd Christmas.




i did say to jade we had to take that into consideration. 

wooohooo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> I have not just been speaking to wifey, as I make all the decisions around here.
> OUCH! OUCH ! OUCH!
> wifey says it's ok.
> OUCH!
> After the 10th if possible because of 2nd Christmas.




nose biffing??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nose biffing??


Yep.
Again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fes looks good on her.




she looks good in everything... and nothing. 


she doesn't fall for that line anymore


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she looks good in everything... and nothing.
> 
> 
> she doesn't fall for that line anymore


No.
Neither do I.


----------



## JoesMum

Our front door is well guarded tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our front door is well guarded tonight
> View attachment 184163


I love scorpions.
Dozens of species here.
But not usually near my house thankfully.
Only seen two in my garden in 11 years, the big black one that are not very poisonous.
It's a little orange-brown one here that is the most dangerous.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Our front door is well guarded tonight
> View attachment 184163




mind how you step mum!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> mind how you step mum!




grammar!! 

mind how you step, mum. ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> grammar!!
> 
> mind how you step, mum. ??


Yep
But with a capital letter at the beginning of the sentence.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep
> But with a capital letter at the beginning of the sentence.




tuche sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I guess Mr Sulu is invisible to you?





Prairie Mom said:


> OH!!! Dang! A woman knows when she has been bettered!!!! The groveling will shortly commence.


No, Hikaru Sulu was an American, born in San Francisco. 
George Takei is also of course an American but born in LA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll run inside the big wire wheel voluntarily. But I guess that would make me a hamster. Close enough?


Squee! Squee!! Poot! Poot! Squee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I recently sent a package across the "pond".
> After five days, it STILL hadn't left the East coast of the U.S.


But once it had left US waters it arrived very quickly!


----------



## johnandjade

called in a Chinese


----------



## johnandjade

Chinese delivered!!! ribs, chips and spring rolls


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cigarette paper fact... scientists have evidence that jellyfish have been roaming our oceans for about 500 million years!
> 
> .... bet they thought they would be used as luminous frisbees though!
> 
> 
> (flings a few)


Here is a photograph of one of my fossil jellyfish, very rare as they're pretty soft and don't usually preserve like bones, teeth and shells.
This is _Medusina mawoni _and is about 506 million years old. 
That's over half a billion years, folks, a time before life on land or any organisms with hard parts, everything was soft bodied. 




The second image is the same specimen from a book I helped with when I was 12 years old.
I was already famous in my field. 
(my field was near Cheddar in Somerset).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> called in a Chinese


No, Mr Sulu was of Japanese extraction.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Chinese delivered!!! ribs, chips and spring rolls


Yuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looks, well feels around...
> 
> empty room..
> 
> 
> 
> PARP!!!


This is why Mike Taylor has to keep us supplied with air freshener.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i have actually started to wonder if the degus prefer to run counter, or clockwise! ... or towards each other
> View attachment 184160
> 
> 
> (renovation day tomorrow)


They probably run counter-clockwise in the Northern hemisphere and clockwise in the Southern Hemisphere, like the hurricanes do!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Again.


Poor girl: she has to work SO HARD to try and keep you in line!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photograph of one of my fossil jellyfish, very rare as they're pretty soft and don't usually preserve like bones, teeth and shells.
> This is _Medusina mawoni _and is about 506 million years old.
> That's over half a billion years, folks, a time before life on land or any organisms with hard parts, everything was soft bodied.
> View attachment 184169
> 
> View attachment 184170
> 
> The second image is the same specimen from a book I helped with when I was 12 years old.
> I was already famous in my field.
> (my field was near Cheddar in Somerset).


Paleontology is fascinating to me!
So is geology: I've been following an online course on The 36 Geologic Wonders of the World: watching it when I walk on the treadmill! It makes the treadmill less boring, since I'm not a degu!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> They probably run counter-clockwise in the Northern hemisphere and clockwise in the Southern Hemisphere, like the hurricanes do!


And water down the plug hole.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Paleontology is fascinating to me!
> So is geology: I've been following an online course on The 36 Geologic Wonders of the World: watching it when I walk on the treadmill! It makes the treadmill less boring, since I'm not a degu!


Not seen that, might have a peek.
I love it and it's such a fast moving science just now, something new every day, almost.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not seen that, might have a peek.
> I love it and it's such a fast moving science just now, something new every day, almost.


It's apparently a very basic introductory "course." I purchased it from The Great Courses. It is 36 lectures, each 30 min long. If I had to guess, I'd guess it would be child's play for you, and possibly boring.
But for complete novices like me, it's quite fascinating!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's apparently a very basic introductory "course." I purchased it from The Great Courses. It is 36 lectures, each 30 min long. If I had to guess, I'd guess it would be child's play for you, and possibly boring.
> But for complete novices like me, it's quite fascinating!


I'll still have a look.
Even if it's a bit basic, they usually have super photographs and stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SIT DOWN
I'll sing my tort to sleep
A song from the Cold Dark Room
Secrets I can keep
Inside here they'll stay
Sweet armadillo sleep
Extremes of Cold and gloom 
Glad such friends exist
I hope, our way

Drawn by the undertow
My Room is in control.
I believe these guys will bear my weight
So let it show

All sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, down, down, down, down
In empathy.

Now i'm so pleased to hear,
That you come from far off places,
It's hard to carry on
When you feel all alone
Now I've come back home again
It's great like it was before
I just enjoy your riches
And never shall be poor

All sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, down, down, down, down
In empathy.

Those who feel the breath of sadness
CDR with me
Those who find they're touched by madness
CDR with me.
Those who find themselves ridiculous
CDR with me

In love, in fear, in hate in tears
In love 
In joy
In laughs
In tears

In love 
And joy 
And no more fears.
Down
Down

All sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, down, down, down, down 
In empathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey, Tidgy's woken up
hfzehuzeyrèé"yr-gOd¨oà^çr" rUMyù EIojdkhv

She says, "Hi"


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SIT DOWN
> I'll sing my tort to sleep
> A song from the Cold Dark Room
> Secrets I can keep
> Inside here they'll stay
> Sweet armadillo sleep
> Extremes of Cold and gloom
> Glad such friends exist
> I hope, our way
> 
> Drawn by the undertow
> My Room is in control.
> I believe these guys will bear my weight
> So let it show
> 
> All sit down
> Sit down next to me
> Sit down, down, down, down, down
> In empathy.
> 
> Now i'm so pleased to hear,
> That you come from far off places,
> It's hard to carry on
> When you feel all alone
> Now I've come back home again
> It's great like it was before
> I just enjoy your riches
> And never shall be poor
> 
> All sit down
> Sit down next to me
> Sit down, down, down, down, down
> In empathy.
> 
> Those who feel the breath of sadness
> CDR with me
> Those who find they're touched by madness
> CDR with me.
> Those who find themselves ridiculous
> CDR with me
> 
> In love, in fear, in hate in tears
> In love
> In joy
> In laughs
> In tears
> 
> In love
> And joy
> And no more fears.
> Down
> Down
> 
> All sit down
> Sit down next to me
> Sit down, down, down, down, down
> In empathy.



   Nicely done, Sir!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or we can all sing along to the video :




 SIT DOWN

Now I'm so pleased to hear,
All my friends from their far off places
It's hard to carry on
When you feel all alone
The wisdom that I seek
Has been found in your posts and faces
Is it close to love
That i feel for you ?

Fight against the undertow
My Room's in our control
I believe Roommates can bear my weight
So let it go

All sit down
All sit down
All sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, down, down, down, down
In empathy.

Sweet armadillos sleep
In dreams of Cold and gloom
Glad this Room exists.
I hope you'll all stay.
Now I've come back home again it's good as twas before
And I've seen such riches
I could live with being poor

All sit down
All sit down
All sit down
Sit down next to me
Sit down, down, down, down, down
In empathy.

Those who feel the breath of sadness
Sit down next to me.
Those who read this sort of madness
Sit down next to me
Those who like posts quite ridiculous
Sit down next to me

In love, in fear, in hate, in tears
In love
Sincere
My mates
My peers

All sit down
All sit down
All sit down 
Sit down next to me
Sit down,down, down, down, down
In empathy

All sit down.................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nicely done, Sir!!!!


The Cold Dark Room Anthem is still your brilliant composition though, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room Anthem is still your brilliant composition though, Bea.


You are too kind!!! I had great fun working it out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You are too kind!!! I had great fun working it out!


I bet.
And it is beautiful. 
Honest, not kind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheered up already
> 
> 
> adam who??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> View attachment 162061
> i did a thing today......:


Absolutely blinking brilliant! 
Congratulations, Meech,
sorry i wasn't there for your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Ed - I'm being treated to dinner by sisters tonight and had a great day so far!!
> Lots of cards and pressies!!
> I'm a lucky girl!


Sorry, Lyn.
Glad you had a good day and sorry for missing your birthday. 
I missed so much in that time away!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have had such a great birthday, including a good walk around Cardiff Bay with my class during which they all sang happy birthday to me on the steps of the Welsh National Assembly (Senedd) and we ate cup cakes (secretly taken by my Teaching assistant!)
> Then a visit from my brother this evening followed by a meal with my sisters. I've had some great cards and gifts and lots of kind messages from you lovely people, so thank you very much for helping to make my birthday very special! You are a fantastic bunch of friends!
> I have to say good night now though because after all the excitement I am really tired.
> Thank you once again and night night!


Your teaching assistant took your cupcakes ?
What a meanie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She likes to chase them and try to bite them. They are everywhere in the yard. I'm not sure that she learned any lesson.


I think the bee came off worst.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so meech totally nailed her exams, I've passed mine... it happens it 3's , who's next to kick butt?


You, hopefully, with your full driving test. 
Well done on passing the theory test, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> I've been! It was amazing. Want to see the pictures too though!
> View attachment 162328


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Daleks Rule !!!!!!!!!!!!!
And rock! 
And stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oxalis said:


> Haha, stupid Ice. XD


Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Hope somebody offered you an armadillo and a drink of choice. 
Was the one-legged pirate polite ?
Did you offer a carrot to the snow leopard.
please call again.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And water down the plug hole.


That one has been proved to be a myth I believe


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

We stayed up too late last night to watch the hockey.... GOLD!!!!!

But mostly Kate French in the modern pentathlon who finished 6th. Which is amazing. 

Kate's sister is a friend of my daughter's 

Now we're up early and leaving for Reims in the next hour. 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> finished at 1700... it's now 2015 and I just got home. my polish friend/co worker joined me for a few .


Beers or the great "Buds "


----------



## johnandjade

Managed to get the app on the tablet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That one has been proved to be a myth I believe


Really ?
How disappointing. 
No, just checked, it seems to be true, but only in perfect conditions.
Usually, the movement of the water or direction it is poured in from influence the direction it goes down the plug hole.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> We stayed up too late last night to watch the hockey.... GOLD!!!!!
> 
> But mostly Kate French in the modern pentathlon who finished 6th. Which is amazing.
> 
> Kate's sister is a friend of my daughter's
> 
> Now we're up early and leaving for Reims in the next hour.
> 
> Have a good day folks!


Afternoon, Linda.
Safe journey.
At least there's should be some beautiful scenery to travel through and nice places to stop for lunch or a break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Beers or the great "Buds "


Morning, Gramps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Managed to get the app on the tablet


And then nothing..............................
Is it working ?
Afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morninooning guys and gals. 
It's another beautiful day here.
Where's Lyn ?
Has she eloped with the dentist ?
Internet trouble ?
Hope she's okay.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>



Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Hope all is well back there. Here it's a *bit* hot with temperature reaching 35 degrees C in Amman.

Guess what I'm going to have for lunch today, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope all is well back there. Here it's a *bit* hot with temperature reaching 35 degrees C in Amman.
> 
> Guess what I'm going to have for lunch today, Adam.


35 degrees here right now, so a bit cooler than it has been.
Rain predicted but no sign of it yet.
When it come it usually does so in the evenings.
Fish fingers and custard ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope all is well back there. Here it's a *bit* hot with temperature reaching 35 degrees C in Amman.
> 
> Guess what I'm going to have for lunch today, Adam.


Sorry, Gillian, also 35 degrees her and no rain predicted, i was looking at the wrong thing. 
Silly me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 35 degrees here right now, so a bit cooler than it has been.
> Rain predicted but no sign of it yet.
> When it come it usually does so in the evenings.
> Fish fingers and custard ?



More thunderstorms?  Hope not if they annoy you and Wifey, and frighten Tidgy.

You have not guessed. Remember that percent that women tend to *EAT *of their.........





*UGH*!​


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian, also 35 degrees her and no rain predicted, i was looking at the wrong thing.
> Silly me.


Don't worry, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> More thunderstorms?  Hope not if they annoy you and Wifey, and frighten Tidgy.
> 
> You have not guessed. Remember that percent that women tend to *EAT *of their.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UGH*!​


Ah, I see.
Lipstick for luncheon.
Might be better in a sandwich with some cheddar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yeah, like the rare Norwegian Blue Parrot in the Monty Python sketch was napping!!!!!


It is an ex-parrot.
It has ceased to be.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, I see.
> Lipstick for luncheon.
> Might be better in a sandwich with some cheddar.


Good idea. I'll try it today, and you never know.......I might like/love it.

How about telling Wifey to try it as well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good idea. I'll try it today, and you never know.......I might like/love it.
> 
> How about telling Wifey to try it as well?


She really doesn't need any encouragement to eat anything that's not nailed down.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning!! lazy day today, 1400 and we are just up!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She really doesn't need any encouragement to eat anything that's not nailed down.


Here Adam, one sandwich is ready. Shall I eat it or would you like to give it to Wifey. Please let me know immediately: I am hungry. Sorry no cheese in this one.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!! lazy day today, 1400 and we are just up!!


Good afternoon John.; or rather, SIR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!! lazy day today, 1400 and we are just up!!


wifey was up at midday.
Good going but has now gone back to bed again.
Tidgy up early but has also now dozed off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here Adam, one sandwich is ready. Shall I eat it or would you like to give it to Wifey. Please let me know immediately: I am hungry. Sorry no cheese in this one.



You have it, Gillian.
wifey's gone back to bed and I'm not having it without cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have it, Gillian.
> wifey's gone back to bed and I'm not having it without cheese.


Thanks Adam.  

I'll see if there are sandwiches available with..............*CHEEEEEEESE*. But let me know please, would you like some lipstick in it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam.
> 
> I'll see if there are sandwiches available with..............*CHEEEEEEESE*. But let me know please, would you like some lipstick in it?


Either way.
Cheese goes well with anything.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Either way.
> Cheese goes well with anything.


I should have known by now.

Will this one do?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Either way.
> Cheese goes well with anything.


And here's yet more CHEESE.


----------



## Gillian M

​Or maybe you'd rather this one; Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​Or maybe you'd rather this one; Adam.


All of them, please.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm off to raid the fridge.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All of them, please.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm off to raid the fridge.


Go ahead, and please feel at home.


----------



## Moozillion

I should make a fe


Gillian Moore said:


> Here Adam, one sandwich is ready. Shall I eat it or would you like to give it to Wifey. Please let me know immediately: I am hungry. Sorry no cheese in this one.


 None for me, thanks!


----------



## Moozillion

I'm off to meet up with some friends. We all used to work together, but some retired, and some took different jobs, but we were determined to stay in touch. The group calls themselves the Lunch Bunch. We meet once a month for lunch and sometimes add in other interesting activities. Today we are going have a guided tour of the Abita Beer Brewery which is in a nearby town. I have been told Abita Beer is sold all over the world, and it is all made at this little brewery in this quaint little town 6 miles from us. Of course it includes beer tasting as part of the tour- I'll let you know what I think! THEN after that, we'll have lunch. Should be a fun day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you want to see what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real action starts @ 3:20


Horrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm off to meet up with some friends. We all used to work together, but some retired, and some took different jobs, but we were determined to stay in touch. The group calls themselves the Lunch Bunch. We meet once a month for lunch and sometimes add in other interesting activities. Today we are going have a guided tour of the Abita Beer Brewery which is in a nearby town. I have been told Abita Beer is sold all over the world, and it is all made at this little brewery in this quaint little town 6 miles from us. Of course it includes beer tasting as part of the tour- I'll let you know what I think! THEN after that, we'll have lunch. Should be a fun day!


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't think i know the beer, but have a great time.
Save some for us in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Linda.
> Safe journey.
> At least there's should be some beautiful scenery to travel through and nice places to stop for lunch or a break.


Arrived safely at our overnight stop in Reims... more accurately in an industrial estate to the west of Reims. There's a comfy bed, a good shower and a restaurant so that'll do!

The weather on the way up was wet and cold (15C) which wasn't great for scenery, but we did listen to an audiobook of "Journey to the Centre of the Earth" which kept us entertained (our library lends them which is handy for long journeys)

In Reims the sun is out and 26C - a bit cooler than the 41C in Les Baux when we left on Thursday and 35C in Uzès yesterday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Arrived safely at our overnight stop in Reims... more accurately in an industrial estate to the west of Reims. There's a comfy bed, a good shower and a restaurant so that'll do!
> 
> The weather on the way up was wet and cold (15C) which wasn't great for scenery, but we did listen to an audiobook of "Journey to the Centre of the Earth" which kept us entertained (our library lends them which is handy for long journeys)
> 
> In Reims the sun is out and 26C - a bit cooler than the 41C in Les Baux when we left on Thursday and 35C in Uzès yesterday.


Positively freezy! 
Terrific stuff.
I love Verne's classics.
Enjoy your evening and a glass or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 4 ?
> Are you out to break some kind of record????


Some bloke ate 105 McDonald's hamburgers which was the record but he died.
The record is now held by Joey Chestnut who consumed 108 in eight minutes! 
And didn't die.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> I am rather concerned that whenever people see aerosol cheese they think of me.
> Not the legacy I had planned.



You're welcome


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really ?
> How disappointing.
> No, just checked, it seems to be true, but only in perfect conditions.
> Usually, the movement of the water or direction it is poured in from influence the direction it goes down the plug hole.







@ :45


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I'm off to meet up with some friends. We all used to work together, but some retired, and some took different jobs, but we were determined to stay in touch. The group calls themselves the Lunch Bunch. We meet once a month for lunch and sometimes add in other interesting activities. Today we are going have a guided tour of the Abita Beer Brewery which is in a nearby town. I have been told Abita Beer is sold all over the world, and it is all made at this little brewery in this quaint little town 6 miles from us. Of course it includes beer tasting as part of the tour- I'll let you know what I think! THEN after that, we'll have lunch. Should be a fun day!



I love Abita!! The Purple Haze is my favorite!! Have fun!!! Pics please!!!


----------



## johnandjade

just finished renovations to the degubah system. off for a bite to eat in the pub then off to our friends house 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Horrible.


Really horrible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You're welcome


Yeah, thanks a bunch, Cameron.
That's your legacy.


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee hee


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, thanks a bunch, Cameron.
> That's your legacy.


Hi Adam. Did you get enough cheese? Would you like more? Without lipstick this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee
> View attachment 184253


Nice.
Evening, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Did you get enough cheese? Would you like more? Without lipstick this time.


One can never have enough cheese, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!!!! Michelle Chrismon.....R.T(R)


Brilliant, really brilliant.
I missed so much good stuff while I was away.


----------



## Momof4

This is how I feel today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> This is how I feel today!
> View attachment 184257


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Kathy.
I think wifey feels like this most days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jnas Wrgg said:


> Johnandjade are you ever not on this


Another newbie eaten by the jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> check out this weird looking little fella a seen today!! really strange colouring
> View attachment 162960


Green crab spider.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Could be a green orb spider. Pretty!


Nope!


----------



## Moozillion

The tour of the Abita Brewery was very interesting! Sorry, I did NOT take any photos. 
The vats for the different stages of the process are huge and the cellar where they "hold" the beers at the final part of the process are truly massive: fully 2 storeys tall, and well over 35 of them. I was quite astonished at how CLEAN the entire place was: well nigh spotless throughput!!!  They really focus on energy efficiency: they use specially ordered double-walled vessels for much of the process in order to hold in the heat and minimize use for burners, they have the biggest solar array in the state of Louisiana, they process their own waste waters from the brewing, etc. The water they use for the beer is from a natural artesian well right there in Abita Springs. (The little town of Abita Springs exists entirely because of the natural springs there which were frequented by locals in the 1800s to partake of the healing waters.) 

Of course there was the tasting at the end! I much prefer wine over beer, so my opinions of the beer are not particularly relevant.
They also make soft drinks as well as both a "soft" and a "hard" root beer! I quite liked the "hard" root beer: it's very slightly less sweet than the soft root beer and has as much alcohol as the regular beers. That was the favorite of most of our crowd (and me!). They are experimenting with unusual soft drink flavors, and those drew mixed reviews: I really liked the Pecan Pie Soda, but didn't much care for the King Cake Soda, and thought the Bananas Foster Soda was unpleasantly weird.

Abita ships their beers to 12 countries (including England, Australia, Italy and Bangladesh!) They ship to 43 of our 50 states. ALL their products are made ONLY at that little brewery. So any Americans on the forum who want to support a 100% American business, please consider giving the Abita beers and soft drinks a try! Their beers include Abita Amber, Turbo Dog, Purple Haze, several IPAs, lagers and stouts. 

And if any Forum members happen to visit our neck of the woods, I'll happily take you there for a tour and tasting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The tour of the Abita Brewery was very interesting! Sorry, I did NOT take any photos.
> The vats for the different stages of the process are huge and the cellar where they "hold" the beers at the final part of the process are truly massive: fully 2 storeys tall, and well over 35 of them. I was quite astonished at how CLEAN the entire place was: well nigh spotless throughput!!!  They really focus on energy efficiency: they use specially ordered double-walled vessels for much of the process in order to hold in the heat and minimize use for burners, they have the biggest solar array in the state of Louisiana, they process their own waste waters from the brewing, etc. The water they use for the beer is from a natural artesian well right there in Abita Springs. (The little town of Abita Springs exists entirely because of the natural springs there which were frequented by locals in the 1800s to partake of the healing waters.)
> 
> Of course there was the tasting at the end! I much prefer wine over beer, so my opinions of the beer are not particularly relevant.
> They also make soft drinks as well as both a "soft" and a "hard" root beer! I quite liked the "hard" root beer: it's very slightly less sweet than the soft root beer and has as much alcohol as the regular beers. That was the favorite of most of our crowd (and me!). They are experimenting with unusual soft drink flavors, and those drew mixed reviews: I really liked the Pecan Pie Soda, but didn't much care for the King Cake Soda, and thought the Bananas Foster Soda was unpleasantly weird.
> 
> Abita ships their beers to 12 countries (including England, Australia, Italy and Bangladesh!) They ship to 43 of our 50 states. ALL their products are made ONLY at that little brewery. So any Americans on the forum who want to support a 100% American business, please consider giving the Abita beers and soft drinks a try! Their beers include Abita Amber, Turbo Dog, Purple Haze, several IPAs, lagers and stouts.
> 
> And if any Forum members happen to visit our neck of the woods, I'll happily take you there for a tour and tasting!


One day, Bea, you never know! 
What an interesting day and a beautifully written and informative article. 
Now I want a beer, though I'm taking time off the booze so I won't .


----------



## jaizei

cRAFT BREWING IS SOMETHING i'VE THOUGHT OF DOING, THOUGH PROB more for the technical aspect/process than for the end result/beer itself. 

Oops, accidently left the awesome on.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> (@ZEROPILOT) Yes you're right! There are differences. There is often different menu items based on the country. While we get a limited time BBQ type sandwich, other places will have a limited time Fish offering. Last time I was overseas McDonalds even offered a limited time "Doner" (super yummy greek type food). Food will taste slightly different, because there will be slightly different seasonings and particularly dressings used. Many restaurants in Europe will be heavier on Mustard vs Ketchup and there is no such thing as Ranch Dressing in most places. Food is even served a tiny bit differently. For example, growing up in Germany they would give you these tiny kind of finger forks for your fries because Germans were accustomed to eating big yummy fries called Pommes Frites where you would often use a fork. Now, because fast food has invaded everywhere Pommes as well as Chips in the UK are often more like lame fast food French fries. -They are so disappointing in most restaurants now!! Also, when you eat in the fast food restaurant vs drive through, most fast food places in Europe hand you your drink open without a lid and straw. Europeans are far less wasteful than us garbage factories.


Here we have McDonalds and Burger King with a menu much the same as in the European countries but with no pork products and our own McArabia burger, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anybody know what's happened to Lyn ?
She last posted Tuesday night/ Wednesday morning saying she had to be up to take her nephew to the dentist.
She peeked in on the forum Friday morning but didn't post.
She PMed or e-mailed anybody ?
Getting a bit worried.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> This is how I feel today!
> View attachment 184257


Ha ha!!! That's so true. That's been me most of the summer. Now that cold weather is on the way, it's time to get back to work. It's lame that I tend to be the most fit in SNOW PANTS!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we have McDonalds and Burger King with a menu much the same as in the European countries but with no pork products and our own McArabia burger, too.


I take far too much interest in little things like this


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anybody know what's happened to Lyn ?
> She last posted Tuesday night/ Wednesday morning saying she had to be up to take her nephew to the dentist.
> She peeked in on the forum Friday morning but didn't post.
> She PMed or e-mailed anybody ?
> Getting a bit worried.


Sorry. No help. I haven't been on the forum enough. But I wouldn't worry. Lyn is such an adventurer. I'm sure she's off having a good time. 

Hello!!!! @Lyn W!!!! are you asleep somewhere in here!??????


----------



## Prairie Mom

Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...

So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...
> 
> So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?


Oh no! That's awful  Sometimes these people are watching as you park up to see if you do put a bag under a seat or in the boot (= US trunk). You may not have left anything visible at all.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We're up bright and early again (had to miss Mo's 5000m, but at least he won) to head for Calais where we'll have lunch and then head home (Eurotunnel)

Own bed tonight! Yay!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anybody know what's happened to Lyn ?
> She last posted Tuesday night/ Wednesday morning saying she had to be up to take her nephew to the dentist.
> She peeked in on the forum Friday morning but didn't post.
> She PMed or e-mailed anybody ?
> Getting a bit worried.




heard nothing either


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...
> 
> So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?




so sorry to hear this   

it's horrible what some people do


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We're up bright and early again (had to miss Mo's 5000m, but at least he won) to head for Calais where we'll have lunch and then head home (Eurotunnel)
> 
> Own bed tonight! Yay!




safe travels mum


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One can never have enough cheese, Gillian.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anybody know what's happened to Lyn ?
> She last posted Tuesday night/ Wednesday morning saying she had to be up to take her nephew to the dentist.
> She peeked in on the forum Friday morning but didn't post.
> She PMed or e-mailed anybody ?
> Getting a bit worried.


Hi Adam.

No, sorry. I was about to ask the same question. Haven't seen her around recently.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...
> 
> So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?


Very *SORRY* to have just learned what happened.  Wish I could help!

Hope that none of you was hurt from the broken glass.


----------



## JoesMum

Got to Calais with no problems- it's not far. 

Had some delicious oysters and now awaiting my moules frites (mussels and chips) in a restaurant in the old port 

Then we have to go home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I take far too much interest in little things like this


Me, too.
I love all these cultural differences. 
How are you doing, Chrissy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Sorry. No help. I haven't been on the forum enough. But I wouldn't worry. Lyn is such an adventurer. I'm sure she's off having a good time.
> 
> Hello!!!! @Lyn W!!!! are you asleep somewhere in here!??????


I still think she's eloped with her nephew's dentist.
Or it's the less exciting computer problems.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi Chrissy. Hope you are now better.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I still think she's eloped with her nephew's dentist.
> Or it's the less exciting computer problems.


Does she teach secondary? It was A Level results last Thursday and GCSE results next Thursday.

EDIT
Back in the UK and on the M20. Home in half an hour


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I still think she's eloped with her nephew's dentist.
> Or it's the less exciting computer problems.


Hi! Let's hope all is well and that @Lyn W is having a good time.

How are you, Adam, and how's Wifey and what about Tidgy?

Here, it's extremely HOT, and CDD (Civil Defence Dept.) has cautioned yet again: "Do not get exposed for too long to the sun."  Personally I have not moved from home till this minute and it's 5.25pm.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Does she teach secondary? It was A Level results last Thursday and GCSE results next Thursday.
> 
> EDIT
> Back in the UK and on the M20. Home in half an hour


Yes she is a teacher. But cannot tell you more - sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...
> 
> So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?


The TARDIS is not about til Christmas Day, unfortunately.
I'm so sorry, Chrissy, how awful.
Feel free to express yourself here, hope it helps a little. The Cold Dark Room is a support group among other things.
At least it's near the end of the holidays.
What's done is done (even with the TARDIS, altering history is forbidden), no point crying over spilt milk and all that. I'm sure you'll deal with it.
I don't suppose the police are likely to catch the culprit so (as I'm sure you're doing) it's just a case of cancelling cards, checkbook and the phone etc. 
Terrible news. Sending sympathy your way and some very nasty and unpleasant vibes in the direction of the perpetrators.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We're up bright and early again (had to miss Mo's 5000m, but at least he won) to head for Calais where we'll have lunch and then head home (Eurotunnel)
> 
> Own bed tonight! Yay!


Always nice to get home to your own bed, however much fun you've been having elsewhere. 
Safe journey.
Sir Mo was terrific.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The TARDIS is not about til Christmas Day, unfortunately.
> I'm so sorry, Chrissy, how awful.
> Feel free to express yourself here, hope it helps a little. The Cold Dark Room is a support group among other things.
> At least it's near the end of the holidays.
> What's done is done (even with the TARDIS, altering history is forbidden), no point crying over spilt milk and all that. I'm sure you'll deal with it.
> I don't suppose the police are likely to catch the culprit so (as I'm sure you're doing) it's just a case of cancelling cards, checkbook and the phone etc.
> Terrible news. Sending sympathy your way and some very nasty and unpleasant vibes in the direction of the perpetrators.


What a shock I got when I read @Prairie Mom 's post! 

Things are getting worse everywhere it seems. Even here in Jordan, thefts, crimes and the rest have increased, due to unemployment, refugees etc. I do not have enough courage to go out for walks at night any more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> heard nothing either


Afternoon, John!
Late today, as the silly computer wouldn't log me on to the net for a couple of hours and is still incredibly slow.
Don't know what's up with the thing. 
Zac's coming to play in 20 minutes so I'm racing to catch up before then.
Hope your day's going well.
I miss Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Good afternoon, Gillian
Good afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Got to Calais with no problems- it's not far.
> 
> Had some delicious oysters and now awaiting my moules frites (mussels and chips) in a restaurant in the old port
> 
> Then we have to go home


Sounds a nice goodbye.
And cheer up, your beds awaiting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does she teach secondary? It was A Level results last Thursday and GCSE results next Thursday.
> 
> EDIT
> Back in the UK and on the M20. Home in half an hour


Wow!
That was pretty good going!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does she teach secondary? It was A Level results last Thursday and GCSE results next Thursday.
> 
> EDIT
> Back in the UK and on the M20. Home in half an hour


Doesn't effect her.
I think she teaches younger one's with attitude problems and stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Let's hope all is well and that @Lyn W is having a good time.
> 
> How are you, Adam, and how's Wifey and what about Tidgy?
> 
> Here, it's extremely HOT, and CDD (Civil Defence Dept.) has cautioned yet again: "Do not get exposed for too long to the sun."  Personally I have not moved from home till this minute and it's 5.25pm.


Lovely and hot here, too. 
wifey's fine and just started a lesson. 
Tidgy's sulky today, she was up early and didn't eat much which is unusual, she's now sleeping. 
I'm annoyed with my computer, still trying to catch up on all my alerts before Zac comes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What a shock I got when I read @Prairie Mom 's post!
> 
> Things are getting worse everywhere it seems. Even here in Jordan, thefts, crimes and the rest have increased, due to unemployment, refugees etc. I do not have enough courage to go out for walks at night any more.


Terrible, isn't it ?
I send wifey out at night as often as possible, but it's pretty safe here.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always nice to get home to your own bed, however much fun you've been having elsewhere.
> Safe journey.
> Sir Mo was terrific.


At home. Car unloaded and everything dumped in the hall. Mug if tea made. 

Sad news that our Bristlenose Catfish (Ancistrus) died in our absence. We've had him for 15 years and he had quite a personality and will be missed by all of us in our tropical aquarium.  

Joe seems absolutely fine though. Spoiled rotten by our neighbour as usual


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And no Ed or Linhdan, either
Though they've been on the forum. 
Think i must have offended everyone.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...
> 
> So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?


Im so sorry this happened ! Must be very stressful on you. But do try to stay positive ! At least no one was harmed (except your hand ouchies). You are safe and the kids are safe.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And no Ed or Linhdan, either
> Though they've been on the forum.
> Think i must have offended everyone.


Hi , I'm here ! Ive been a little tired & down that i havent found Khaleesi yet


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi , I'm here ! Ive been a little tired & down that i havent found Khaleesi yet


Oh dear


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear


I know  its still summer though. So i know weather wise shes okay. I just fear cold weather, and if shes getting water, and we have rare sightings of raccoons and foxes in my moms neighborhood


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Also, my boyfriend was denied the job we thought he got. I guess his background wasnt good. He got a DUI (driving under the influence) 3 years ago. And he postponed going to court and taking care of it until May where he was served 1 year (though he had 10 months suspended). And of course lost his job. So this is where i'm at. 
But its okay.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes she is a teacher. But cannot tell you more - sorry.



kids with special needs I believe


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!
> Late today, as the silly computer wouldn't log me on to the net for a couple of hours and is still incredibly slow.
> Don't know what's up with the thing.
> Zac's coming to play in 20 minutes so I'm racing to catch up before then.
> Hope your day's going well.
> I miss Lyn.




afternoon sir


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> At home. Car unloaded and everything dumped in the hall. Mug if tea made.
> 
> Sad news that our Bristlenose Catfish (Ancistrus) died in our absence. We've had him for 15 years and he had quite a personality and will be missed by all of us in our tropical aquarium.
> 
> Joe seems absolutely fine though. Spoiled rotten by our neighbour as usual




glad to hear you are home safe and sound. sorry to hear about ancistrus


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Also, my boyfriend was denied the job we thought he got. I guess his background wasnt good. He got a DUI (driving under the influence) 3 years ago. And he postponed going to court and taking care of it until May where he was served 1 year (though he had 10 months suspended). And of course lost his job. So this is where i'm at.
> But its okay.




sorry to hear that.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> sorry to hear that.


Its okay. I have faith he'll find something. We have an outlet opening up in october near here. He missed the job fair but you can apply online for some stores


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

So what have i missed ? Lyn is missing ? 
And JoesMum is still on vacation? Or are we discussing about how wonderful her vacation was ?


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So what have i missed ? Lyn is missing ?
> And JoesMum is still on vacation? Or are we discussing about how wonderful her vacation was ?


I have been home for a couple of hours. Or at least my body is. I think my brain is somewhere between the south of France and the south of England.


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> At home. Car unloaded and everything dumped in the hall. Mug if tea made.
> 
> Sad news that our Bristlenose Catfish (Ancistrus) died in our absence. We've had him for 15 years and he had quite a personality and will be missed by all of us in our tropical aquarium.
> 
> Joe seems absolutely fine though. Spoiled rotten by our neighbour as usual


Sounds like you had a great trip, glad you made it back home safely. I am so sorry about your bristlenose! Those as so fascinating to watch in a tank. Well I hope ypu get some rest and use the memories of your trip to recharge your battery for months to come


----------



## Pearly

And very good, wet 3 more minutes of a morning to ya'll!!!


----------



## Pearly

Prairie Mom said:


> Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...
> 
> So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?


. 
I am so sorry to hear this! I have had things stolen from me couple times and it's such a horrible feeling of being violated!!! It was pretty traumatic as I grew up in family with those very strong basic moral values were you just don't even think of having something that doesn't belong to you. I remember trying to pray and meditate about it and the person who did it in order to find peace. I hope you get over the hurdle of replacing all lost things soon: ONE THING AT THE TIME. Hand in there. Try to pray or meditate about it. That did help me quite a bit. Hang in there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> At home. Car unloaded and everything dumped in the hall. Mug if tea made.
> 
> Sad news that our Bristlenose Catfish (Ancistrus) died in our absence. We've had him for 15 years and he had quite a personality and will be missed by all of us in our tropical aquarium.
> 
> Joe seems absolutely fine though. Spoiled rotten by our neighbour as usual


Sorry about the catfish. I hate losing animals.
When I was a boy we had several goldfish and golden orf in a huge tank at home. 
We went to France on a month's camping trip and my dad put in enough food for the time.
I told him this was dangerous but he never listened. 
The fish ate the lot on day one and choked to death, any survivors killed by the putrid water. (actually I remember, now,that a few roach were there and survived). The smell was indescribable. 
I was so sad and angry. One of the orf I'd had for years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi , I'm here ! Ive been a little tired & down that i havent found Khaleesi yet


Oh, no! 
I was only mucking about, but so sorry you're down.
I would be, too. 
Hoping she's safe somewhere.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrible, isn't it ?
> I send wifey out at night as often as possible, but it's pretty safe here.


Hi! You're lucky if that's the case.  Jordan *WAS* safe until the uprisings began in the region. I used to be able to stay outside till 10-11pm. Now I am home almost all day and night long: during the day the sun is striking, while at night it is dangerous.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> I was only mucking about, but so sorry you're down.
> I would be, too.
> Hoping she's safe somewhere.


No worries. Thank you! I hope shes safe too. 
Max woke up early today, like around the time i was leaving for work (5:45am) and he pooped a big one and walked over to the food dish. He may have went back to sleep before he was able to eat though. I feel like i disturbed his sleep with the lights in the room and me moving around alot. 
Poor cute baby . Cant wait til i go home and soak him


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I have been home for a couple of hours. Or at least my body is. I think my brain is somewhere between the south of France and the south of England.


An extended vacation it seems ? 
I dont blame you, i would like to stay on vacation as long as possible. Maybe you'll
Dream of your vacation now that youre back home


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its okay. I have faith he'll find something. We have an outlet opening up in october near here. He missed the job fair but you can apply online for some stores


Good luck!


----------



## Pearly

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Also, my boyfriend was denied the job we thought he got. I guess his background wasnt good. He got a DUI (driving under the influence) 3 years ago. And he postponed going to court and taking care of it until May where he was served 1 year (though he had 10 months suspended). And of course lost his job. So this is where i'm at.
> But its okay.


Sweetie, US county jails are chuck full of people arrested for dui/dwi or possession of weed. It is a shame that on preemployment bacground check this pops up as "positive criminal record". And unfortunately many companies have policies that firbid hiring anyone with any type of a record. But you know what this gets worst. My husband has unblemished "record" but keeps getting turned down for jobs since February this year! He is 60! And apparently advanced age is another thing that many employers have "policies against". Meditate or pray about it. Something will turn out. Hang in there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Also, my boyfriend was denied the job we thought he got. I guess his background wasnt good. He got a DUI (driving under the influence) 3 years ago. And he postponed going to court and taking care of it until May where he was served 1 year (though he had 10 months suspended). And of course lost his job. So this is where i'm at.
> But its okay.


Goodness!!! 
That's really rotten news. 
Your boyfriend must be gutted also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So what have i missed ? Lyn is missing ?
> And JoesMum is still on vacation? Or are we discussing about how wonderful her vacation was ?


Yeah, Lyn's MIA since early Weds morning.
Not like her at all.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So what have i missed ? Lyn is missing ?
> And JoesMum is still on vacation? Or are we discussing about how wonderful her vacation was ?


Hi. Yep. Personally I'm somewhat worried about @Lyn W .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, Lyn's MIA since early Weds morning.
> Not like her at all.


True. Even when she's busy she pops in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True. Even when she's busy she pops in.


Computer problems is my guess.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And no Ed or Linhdan, either
> Though they've been on the forum.
> Think i must have offended everyone.


Oh.......you are not the one to offend anyone, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.......you are not the one to offend anyone, Adam.


PARP !!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Computer problems is my guess.



I really do hope it's something like that. Computers can be a pain in the neck sometimes. (And so can torts!)


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its okay. I have faith he'll find something. We have an outlet opening up in october near here. He missed the job fair but you can apply online for some stores




good attitude


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Computer problems is my guess.




hope so


----------



## johnandjade

so we didn't get home till 0400 this morning, was a good night. 
relationships with the couple we caused a problem for has been fixed , it was ma mates birthday and the invited us up  

we fell back asleep this morning and didn't get up till 1700!! just finished the housework and now to relax


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so we didn't get home till 0400 this morning, was a good night.
> relationships with the couple we caused a problem for has been fixed , it was ma mates birthday and the invited us up
> 
> we fell back asleep this morning and didn't get up till 1700!! just finished the housework and now to relax


Sounds like fun! 
Feet up and beer time ?
Silly question.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Hi cold dark roomies! 
I'm grumpy with beastie right now. Went up to granny Brodie's and brought back strawberry leaves, carrot top greens, Canterbury bell flowers and the leaves off lipstick plant and he has just put his nose up to it all. He's so fussy!!!


----------



## JoesMum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi cold dark roomies!
> I'm grumpy with beastie right now. Went up to granny Brodie's and brought back strawberry leaves, carrot top greens, Canterbury bell flowers and the leaves off lipstick plant and he has just put his nose up to it all. He's so fussy!!!


Typical! You can find the most amazing foods, but they refuse. Worse than human children! You can't ground them for being obstinate


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like fun!
> Feet up and beer time ?
> Silly question.




just cha for now 

how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi cold dark roomies!
> I'm grumpy with beastie right now. Went up to granny Brodie's and brought back strawberry leaves, carrot top greens, Canterbury bell flowers and the leaves off lipstick plant and he has just put his nose up to it all. He's so fussy!!!




long time no see! how are you??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi cold dark roomies!
> I'm grumpy with beastie right now. Went up to granny Brodie's and brought back strawberry leaves, carrot top greens, Canterbury bell flowers and the leaves off lipstick plant and he has just put his nose up to it all. He's so fussy!!!


Hi, Kirsty, so glad to hear from you.
The same happens here, I get Tidgy's favourite foods and suddenly she won't touch them.
Annoying torts.
Two choices, cave in, or wait until beastie gets hungry.


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Sweetie, US county jails are chuck full of people arrested for dui/dwi or possession of weed. It is a shame that on preemployment bacground check this pops up as "positive criminal record". And unfortunately many companies have policies that firbid hiring anyone with any type of a record. But you know what this gets worst. My husband has unblemished "record" but keeps getting turned down for jobs since February this year! He is 60! And apparently advanced age is another thing that many employers have "policies against". Meditate or pray about it. Something will turn out. Hang in there


UK employment laws are pretty strict on this. 

Employers cannot discriminate on any count, including age, disability, gender, race, religion, etc. They're not even allowed to ask for your date of birth on an application form. 

Previous convictions can only be taken into account by certain types of employer. 

So in schools, if we decide to appoint a member of staff we have to run a Criminal Records Check and can refuse to employ if there is a relevant conviction. However, most employers can't do this.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Typical! You can find the most amazing foods, but they refuse. Worse than human children! You can't ground them for being obstinate


Strangely enough Oli gave me a VERY hard time till he began to eat mazuri. Gosh.....he drove me nuts! "Picky Eater" I should have named him, rather than "Oli."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just cha for now
> 
> how are you today?


A bit annoyed with my computer but it seems to be okay again now.
But I'm good.
Some of our other friends are having a bad time though.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit annoyed with my computer but it seems to be okay again now.
> But I'm good.
> Some of our other friends are having a bad time though.


Hi Adam. Glad to hear you're well. 

Hope it's nothing serious as far as your friends are concerned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Glad to hear you're well.
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious as far as your friends are concerned.


Cold Dark Room friends, Gillian.
Varying degrees of seriousness.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

JoesMum said:


> Typical! You can find the most amazing foods, but they refuse. Worse than human children! You can't ground them for being obstinate


Honestly I think I'm just soo frustrated because I hyped myself up on the way home thinking "yay!!!! Beastie is getting a feast fit for a king tonight and he's going to love it" for him to turn it down. 
Thing is he has been spoilt rotten with sow thistle and dandelion this summer because I have tonnes of it in my garden but it's beginning to die and he's now in the mind set that if its not sow thistle he doesn't want it. Well beastie you will need to go hungry until you eat something else!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cold Dark Room friends, Gillian.
> Varying degrees of seriousness.


How's Wifey? And Tidgy? 

Oli's in deep sleep - it's SO HOT here. I bet you he's dreaming of his girlfriend.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I'm ok other than my wee grump with the baby lol. How are you?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kirsty, so glad to hear from you.
> The same happens here, I get Tidgy's favourite foods and suddenly she won't touch them.
> Annoying torts.
> Two choices, cave in, or wait until beastie gets hungry.


You too! He's a fussy get and going hungry I'm afraid until he more stuff  
Ps. Still waiting on they wedding pictures


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> How's Wifey? And Tidgy?
> 
> Oli's in deep sleep - it's SO HOT here. I bet you he's dreaming of his girlfriend.


Hi Gillian hope you are well


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Honestly I think I'm just soo frustrated because I hyped myself up on the way home thinking "yay!!!! Beastie is getting a feast fit for a king tonight and he's going to love it" for him to turn it down.
> Thing is he has been spoilt rotten with sow thistle and dandelion this summer because I have tonnes of it in my garden but it's beginning to die and he's now in the mind set that if its not sow thistle he doesn't want it. Well beastie you will need to go hungry until you eat something else!!


Hi! That's what I was *OBLIGED* to do when Oli wouldn't eat mazuri: made him get really hungry.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! That's what I was *OBLIGED* to do when Oli wouldn't eat mazuri: made him get really hungry.


Beastie is just spoiled lol and he knows what he wants - and knows I know what he wants


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Honestly I think I'm just soo frustrated because I hyped myself up on the way home thinking "yay!!!! Beastie is getting a feast fit for a king tonight and he's going to love it" for him to turn it down.
> Thing is he has been spoilt rotten with sow thistle and dandelion this summer because I have tonnes of it in my garden but it's beginning to die and he's now in the mind set that if its not sow thistle he doesn't want it. Well beastie you will need to go hungry until you eat something else!!


I get exactly the same with Tidgy, so proud of what I've found for her, rare and precious things in the summer's heat.
Then it's, "Nah, where's me lettuce.?!"


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Hi Gillian hope you are well


Hi! So far so good, thanks.How are you? 

A HEAT WAVE has been "our guest" for the past two days. It has even irritated Oli!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How's Wifey? And Tidgy?
> 
> Oli's in deep sleep - it's SO HOT here. I bet you he's dreaming of his girlfriend.


wifey's fine.
Tidgy not eating much but will have supper in a moment I expect. 
She says, "Sweet dreams, Oli! "


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> You too! He's a fussy get and going hungry I'm afraid until he more stuff
> Ps. Still waiting on they wedding pictures


Yup, hadn't forgotten.
Next time the printer comes out, I'll scan them.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! So far so good, thanks.How are you?
> 
> A HEAT WAVE has been "our guest" for the past two days. It has even irritated Oli!


I'm good as well thank you  we are in the process of decorating our bathroom at the moment and my back doesn't think I should decorate any more so leaving it to the hubby 
Wow heat wave? How warm is it?


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, hadn't forgotten.
> Next time the printer comes out, I'll scan them.


Yay!!!! I'm excited


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's fine.
> Tidgy not eating much but will have supper in a moment I expect.
> She says, "Sweet dreams, Oli! "


What IF (notice "IF") Oli's dreaming of some other tort, and looking for trouble? Maybe a GERMAN, rather than a Greek tort.....hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Yay!!!! I'm excited


I'll give you an alert so you don't miss them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What IF (notice "IF") Oli's dreaming of some other tort, and looking for trouble? Maybe a GERMAN, rather than a Greek tort.....hahaha


We'll never know........................


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> I'm good as well thank you  we are in the process of decorating our bathroom at the moment and my back doesn't think I should decorate any more so leaving it to the hubby
> Wow heat wave? How warm is it?


Take it easy if you have back pain, please. (Don't mean to interfere in your private issues, but back pain isn't easy, I know.

Temperature reached 37 degrees Celcius!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll never know........................


I will *NOT* allow it.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Gillian Moore said:


> Take it easy if you have back pain, please. (Don't mean to interfere in your private issues, but back pain isn't easy, I know.
> 
> Temperature reached 37 degrees Celcius!!


Aw yeah I fully intend to  back pain is horrific and I get it frequently 
WOW that is hot!! How much longer do you think it will last


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit annoyed with my computer but it seems to be okay again now.
> But I'm good.
> Some of our other friends are having a bad time though.


----------



## JoesMum

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw yeah I fully intend to  back pain is horrific and I get it frequently


You and me both. It's not great having a dodgy back, but you learn to work with it. 

I am delighted the physio managed to get me moving a couple of weeks ago. I really did think it was going to wreck my holiday at one stage. On this occasion I've had a swift recovery thank goodness. 

I need to watch it though. My right shoulder is a bit tender and that's often a precursor to more trouble.


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> Aw yeah I fully intend to  back pain is horrific and I get it frequently
> WOW that is hot!! How much longer do you think it will last


Sorry to hear this. Take it easy.

At least two days. I don't really mind hot weather but when it gets that hot Civil Defence Dept (CDD) cautioned: "Do not get exposed to the sun."


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You and me both. It's not great having a dodgy back, but you learn to work with it.
> 
> I am delighted the physio managed to get me moving a couple of weeks ago. I really did think it was going to wreck my holiday at one stage. On this occasion I've had a swift recovery thank goodness.
> 
> I need to watch it though. My right shoulder is a bit tender and that's often a precursor to more trouble.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

JoesMum said:


> You and me both. It's not great having a dodgy back, but you learn to work with it.
> 
> I am delighted the physio managed to get me moving a couple of weeks ago. I really did think it was going to wreck my holiday at one stage. On this occasion I've had a swift recovery thank goodness.
> 
> I need to watch it though. My right shoulder is a bit tender and that's often a precursor to more trouble.


Ouch! Glad your making progress though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Ouch! Glad your making progress though


I too know the pain of a bad back.
Still it means I can't do the washing up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Since food here in the states isn't exactly like it's European counterpart (Burger King for example) I wonder if something as iconic as Budweiser is the same or could it also be tweaked?





johnandjade said:


> morning mr ed! how are you today? I believe you may be right, i think Coke varys depending on location too :/


Indeed, US Bud is apparently quite different from the Czech made European one. 
Coca Cola also varies, though I can't taste the difference from country to country.
A couple of years back Coke sent their experts to taste all the different Coca Colas around the world and Moroccan Cole was deemed to be the best due to the quality of water used in it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what do you call a lazy crocodile???
> 
> 'all-get-you-later'


At Sidney Zoo an alligator,
Was put on board a flying freighter, 
He ate the pilot and the navigator,
And asked for more with mashed potata.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well it's at my last clinical site which i LOVED! I've always wanted to work there. The pay is excellent starting pay. The only downside is it's only "as needed" which is no guarantee for hours but it's a step in the door!


CONGRATS, Meech.
Something else I missed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Where is @Tidgy's Dad these days?


Where are you these days, Del ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 163791
> 
> ..................................................to the tort mobile..!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Where's Adam when you need him???
> 
> Here's a fun public service announcement about an that unfortunately is only available for us Apple iPhone, iPad, or iPod users. It's called "ScienceDaily" and it covers current science stuff. It's lots of fun. I just got it today and my eyes are already complaining. Check it out if you have the proper device. Let me know what you think, too.


Don't have any of those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


Mercy!
No!
Don't encourage him.
If i discover a bottom pic in the next couple of pages i'm catching up on, I'll blame you, Moozillion!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good God
> Nothing subtle about that!!!!
> Like you - I'll be scarred for life now!
> Don't look Bea!!!!!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your fault, Mooz. !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oxalis said:


> Man I entered the Cold Dark Room at the wrong time! XD


I'm surprised you ever came back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> There is never a wrong time to enter the Cold Dark Room !


Well said, Gramps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Even if it had gone you'll find that image is seared onto your brain Ed!
> Things seen cannot be unseen!!!!
> I'm thinking of having therapy!


It's also why I like it Dark in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

W Shaw said:


> What does one do with a Police box anyhow, besides time travel?


A little phone in the door could be used to call the police station before walkie-talkies or mobiles came into use. A light would flash on top and a policeman would soon arrive. he had a key to the main doors and inside was a rail to handcuff felons to, a heater, traffic cones and other policeman's bits and pieces.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oxalis said:


> I feel that the coco coir is probably better, but there are many more people here who would know better than me.


Months later, but i agree.
I love coco coir.
So does Tidgy.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Your fault, Mooz. !


Tee hee hee!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tee hee hee!!!


Goodness, i'm still in shock!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! So I guess you know I've lost my cherryhead baby, and it got liitle cold last night. I have couple of heat sources out where I saw him last... Aghhh! Couldn't sleep last night. Saw this on fb
> View attachment 164334
> this is sooooooo me last few nights since Tuckers has been missing


So happy you got him back.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> .
> I am so sorry to hear this! I have had things stolen from me couple times and it's such a horrible feeling of being violated!!! It was pretty traumatic as I grew up in family with those very strong basic moral values were you just don't even think of having something that doesn't belong to you. I remember trying to pray and meditate about it and the person who did it in order to find peace. I hope you get over the hurdle of replacing all lost things soon: ONE THING AT THE TIME. Hand in there. Try to pray or meditate about it. That did help me quite a bit. Hang in there


Thanks for the understanding note Lots and lots of praying has taken place! I'm not angry, just a bit stressed and a little down. I'm sure I won't even think about it in a few months. Thanks


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im so sorry this happened ! Must be very stressful on you. But do try to stay positive ! At least no one was harmed (except your hand ouchies). You are safe and the kids are safe.


Yes, you're right. I totally agree. Definitely lots to be thankful for


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> What a shock I got when I read @Prairie Mom 's post!
> 
> Things are getting worse everywhere it seems. Even here in Jordan, thefts, crimes and the rest have increased, due to unemployment, refugees etc. I do not have enough courage to go out for walks at night any more.


Hearing you say that makes me want to organize a rescue mission!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The TARDIS is not about til Christmas Day, unfortunately.
> I'm so sorry, Chrissy, how awful.
> Feel free to express yourself here, hope it helps a little. The Cold Dark Room is a support group among other things.
> At least it's near the end of the holidays.
> What's done is done (even with the TARDIS, altering history is forbidden), no point crying over spilt milk and all that. I'm sure you'll deal with it.
> I don't suppose the police are likely to catch the culprit so (as I'm sure you're doing) it's just a case of cancelling cards, checkbook and the phone etc.
> Terrible news. Sending sympathy your way and some very nasty and unpleasant vibes in the direction of the perpetrators.


Thanks for the kind note However, I beg to differ...they break the rules with the TARDIS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm keeping my ears peeled for the wooshing sound!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> I love all these cultural differences.
> How are you doing, Chrissy ?


I do too!!!

I'm doing alright. The kids and I spent the day with my sister which was really nice. I have really loving family. It feels like just one more thing too many to deal with, but I'm grateful too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Very *SORRY* to have just learned what happened.  Wish I could help!
> 
> Hope that none of you was hurt from the broken glass.


Thanks sweet lady! The kids are just fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Hearing you say that makes me want to organize a rescue mission!!!!


Good idea Chrissy.  Believe me, I was not joking/exaggerating.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> so sorry to hear this
> 
> it's horrible what some people do


Totally agree. It amazes me what people will do in broad daylight and get away with.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks sweet lady! The kids are just fine.


Glad to hear your children are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Any news from @Lyn , anyone?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just caught up on the reading thread and now I'm off to bed! --How's that poetry!?

Good night! Big hugs Gillian and CDR!


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Just caught up on the reading thread and now I'm off to bed! --How's that poetry!?
> 
> Good night! Big hugs Gillian and CDR!


Good night and SWEET dreams Chrissy!


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> Just caught up on the reading thread and now I'm off to bed! --How's that poetry!?
> 
> Good night! Big hugs Gillian and CDR!


Good morning. It's raining very British rain outside. It's hard to explain to foreigners... there's just a persistency that you don't get anywhere else in the world


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. It's raining very British rain outside. It's hard to explain to foreigners... there's just a persistency that you don't get anywhere else in the world




good morning mum!! back to reality?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!! back to reality?


And back to Borehamwood too. I'm taking my son and a load of his stuff back to his flat this morning. 

I hope the rain eases soon. I need to check the tyre pressures!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And back to Borehamwood too. I'm taking my son and a load of his stuff back to his flat this morning.
> 
> I hope the rain eases soon. I need to check the tyre pressures!




a mums work is never done! 

remember to check the pressures when tyres are cold


----------



## johnandjade

works looking quite today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a mums work is never done!
> 
> remember to check the pressures when tyres are cold


I did. And there's a slow puncture front nearside  I am currently in Kwikfit. It was fine on Friday when we checked it before driving home. 

Double pain as my sister rang just after I'd checked the tyres. Mum has been taken ill in the night. I shall now be driving to Buxton via Borehamwood  Another 5 hours on the road


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Any news from @Lyn , anyone?


I Emailed her a week or so ago about something unrelated. But no reply yet.
hopefully she's just busy with school or having a great time doing something else.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I Emailed her a week or so ago about something unrelated. But no reply yet.
> hopefully she's just busy with school or having a great time doing something else.


Ho Ed. Hope you are well. And many thanks the answer.

Let's hope she's well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In no longer have home internet or the Wyfi I was using for my phone. Just the limited data that my phone carrier provides. So I can only really view the forum while I have time at work, now.
I'm going to get way behind.
Explanations in advance............


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> In no longer have home internet or the Wyfi I was using for my phone. Just the limited data that my phone carrier provides. So I can only really view the forum while I have time at work, now.
> I'm going to get way behind.


Too bad. This means we won't see you around so much, right?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad. This means we won't see you around so much, right?


Yes. But I haven't been around too much anyway.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. But I haven't been around too much anyway.


I did notice.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I did. And there's a slow puncture front nearside  I am currently in Kwikfit. It was fine on Friday when we checked it before driving home.
> 
> Double pain as my sister rang just after I'd checked the tyres. Mum has been taken ill in the night. I shall now be driving to Buxton via Borehamwood  Another 5 hours on the road



sorry to hear this  

thoughts are with you


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> In no longer have home internet or the Wyfi I was using for my phone. Just the limited data that my phone carrier provides. So I can only really view the forum while I have time at work, now.
> I'm going to get way behind.
> Explanations in advance............




good to hear from you . hopefully your right about lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Good morning, Gilllian.
Good morning, Oli.
Tidgy likes the flowers.
They're making her hungry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks for the kind note However, I beg to differ...they break the rules with the TARDIS ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm keeping my ears peeled for the wooshing sound!


They do break the rules, The TV Movie and Christmas Carol are examples of this. But it's actually very rare. Then it's bad Doctor Who as it renders everything pointless if the Doctor can just go back and fix everything. 
"You can't change history, not one line! " The First Doctor in _The Aztecs._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I do too!!!
> 
> I'm doing alright. The kids and I spent the day with my sister which was really nice. I have really loving family. It feels like just one more thing too many to deal with, but I'm grateful too.


You're good.
I miss my family very much, it's wonderful to have that support and love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Just caught up on the reading thread and now I'm off to bed! --How's that poetry!?
> 
> Good night! Big hugs Gillian and CDR!


Sleep well, Chrissy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. It's raining very British rain outside. It's hard to explain to foreigners... there's just a persistency that you don't get anywhere else in the world


Good morning, Linda. 
I really don't miss the UK weather. 
August and raining persistently. 
Not on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!


And good morning to you, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I did. And there's a slow puncture front nearside  I am currently in Kwikfit. It was fine on Friday when we checked it before driving home.
> 
> Double pain as my sister rang just after I'd checked the tyres. Mum has been taken ill in the night. I shall now be driving to Buxton via Borehamwood  Another 5 hours on the road


Goodness! 
Best wishes to your mum.
Drive safely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> In no longer have home internet or the Wyfi I was using for my phone. Just the limited data that my phone carrier provides. So I can only really view the forum while I have time at work, now.
> I'm going to get way behind.
> Explanations in advance............



Lyn vanished, Ed posting less 
Bad things happening to Linda, Chrissy,and Linhdan 
Not happy days for the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. But I haven't been around too much anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spent the morning sewing jellyfish together.
Back to the old posts now. i'm up to the start of February.


----------



## johnandjade

well that's another lad quit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that's another lad quit


At this rate you'll have gone through most of the male population of Paisley by the end of the year.
Have you tried women workers ?


----------



## Pearly

Morning, to ALL. Off to a busy day and busy week. Kids go back to school tomorrow. I'm getting ready to go to wirk niw. Wishing you all a great week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning, to ALL. Off to a busy day and busy week. Kids go back to school tomorrow. I'm getting ready to go to wirk niw. Wishing you all a great week


Morning, Ewa.
Guess it's a bit of good and bad getting the children back to school.
You have a good week too, cousin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we got 2 degus


Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Valentine's Degus.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Morning everyone ! 
I switched my shift to work in the morning today and ohh, so sleepy ! 
I don't go back to school until next tuesday. I MIGHT go to the beach for a day this week but we will see how the finances look. I still have yet to finish paying for school. 
How is everyones morning so far?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Morning everyone !
> I switched my shift to work in the morning today and ohh, so sleepy !
> I don't go back to school until next tuesday. I MIGHT go to the beach for a day this week but we will see how the finances look. I still have yet to finish paying for school.
> How is everyones morning so far?


Hi, Linhdan, all good here.
Hope you can manage a day out but i understand that your finances are tight. 
I'm off shortly to buy wifey a potato.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan, all good here.
> Hope you can manage a day out but i understand that your finances are tight.
> I'm off shortly to buy wifey a potato.


haha more potatoes ! how lovely ! 
Hmmm, what to eat tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> haha more potatoes ! how lovely !
> Hmmm, what to eat tonight


Just 4 potatoes, so a few chips tonight.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just 4 potatoes, so a few chips tonight.


i dont know, thats a lot of potatoes. Is it all to eat? or do they serve another purpose?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At this rate you'll have gone through most of the male population of Paisley by the end of the year.
> Have you tried women workers ?




we haven't actually. yip, don't half get through em!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> i dont know, thats a lot of potatoes. Is it all to eat? or do they serve another purpose?


Just for eating.
Though wifey has been known to throw them at me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we haven't actually. yip, don't half get through em!


Perhaps you should start.
A lot of women have a real work ethic. 
When i started doing the street cleaning on Weston sea front they told us no women, so no job for wifey.
But the other blokes came and went until they took the risk with wifey. 
They were begging her to stay on when she left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out with Tidgy for a bit.
Back in a while.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just for eating.
> Though wifey has been known to throw them at me.


does it leave bruises? Wifey is a smart woman.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The only potatoes I buy are for my hair spray powered potato cannon.
Sorry. I don't have a photo. It will shoot a potato very far away. It brings out the kid in me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you should start.
> A lot of women have a real work ethic.
> When i started doing the street cleaning on Weston sea front they told us no women, so no job for wifey.
> But the other blokes came and went until they took the risk with wifey.
> They were begging her to stay on when she left.



I remember you telling me . 

i don't think its due to sexism, just that no females apply :/


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> does it leave bruises? Wifey is a smart woman.




wifey is awesome!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The only potatoes I buy are for my hair spray powered potato cannon.
> Sorry. I don't have a photo. It will shoot a potato very far away. It brings out the kid in me.




i only buy potato juice 

would love to see the cannon


----------



## johnandjade

well i'm back out to one of my previous placements tomorrow.... shoe em how its done!!! (insert war face) 

OOOORRRAHHHH


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i only buy potato juice
> 
> would love to see the cannon


I'll try to snap a photo today.
It's buried in my garage.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> well i'm back out to one of my previous placements tomorrow.... shoe em how its done!!! (insert war face)
> 
> OOOORRRAHHHH


When the next driving test?
Man. In America you need a car for everything!!
We have two cars, a truck and two motorcycles currently registered and it's not a lot.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll try to snap a photo today.
> It's buried in my garage.


Is this real ?!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> When the next driving test?
> Man. In America you need a car for everything!!
> We have two cars, a truck and two motorcycles currently registered and it's not a lot.




next month at work will be chaos.. new registrations due out. its usually overtime every night as well as some Sunday shifts! 

soo..... I really don't know, its counter productive going on lessons after work as my body and brain are fried 

I'm thinking of booking a 'crash course' with the goal being a week of 1hr lesson every day and test at the end.... though it may have to wait for a month


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Is this real ?!




you should see the turbo powered golf cart!! 

mr ed is a mechanical genius! he even fixed a car before it was broken once


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> you should see the turbo powered golf cart!!
> 
> mr ed is a mechanical genius! he even fixed a car before it was broken once





AND fixed miss lyns car from the other side of the globe!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> does it leave bruises? Wifey is a smart woman.


Yes, they're very hard.
This is why I only buy one or two at a time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The only potatoes I buy are for my hair spray powered potato cannon.
> Sorry. I don't have a photo. It will shoot a potato very far away. It brings out the kid in me.


yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want! 
For self-defence only, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wifey is awesome!!


YEP


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, they're very hard.
> This is why I only but one or two at a time.




its one way to mash em


----------



## johnandjade

yesterday we ripped the degubah system apart and renovated... rather than sawdust we now have a fleece lining, which is awesome!!! and very cozy, will improve conditions for them wee goos and cut down on the mess for us. 

down side is its going to cost another £150 so we can do a quick change. still, it's worth it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yesterday we ripped the degubah system apart and renovated... rather than sawdust we now have a fleece lining, which is awesome!!! and very cozy, will improve conditions for them wee goos and cut down on the mess for us.
> 
> down side is its going to cost another £150 so we can do a quick change. still, it's worth it


Wow! 
Costly business. 
Won't they just rip the fleece lining to shreds ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> AND fixed miss lyns car from the other side of the globe!!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Costly business.
> Won't they just rip the fleece lining to shreds ?




so far.... it's been ok. it's really thick machine washable, used by vets. hopefully all ok


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW !




im not kidding, he is that good


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> im not kidding, he is that good


i didn't think you were kidding. I'm truly amazed!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> i didn't think you were kidding. I'm truly amazed!



indeed . hes top of his game


----------



## johnandjade

home . i had the most miserable taxi driver ever!!! no joy at all . 

jades bringing home a chippy


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I'm off in 45mins and my eyes are screaming at me to get some sleep. i want food though


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> home . i had the most miserable taxi driver ever!!! no joy at all .
> 
> jades bringing home a chippy


maybe his tort ran away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im not kidding, he is that good


He is, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home . i had the most miserable taxi driver ever!!! no joy at all .
> 
> jades bringing home a chippy


You need some carpentry done ?
I thought you did all that yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I'm off in 45mins and my eyes are screaming at me to get some sleep. i want food though


Hot cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> maybe his tort ran away


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot cheese ?


toasted ravioli? there's cheese AND spinach in that


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I'm off in 45mins and my eyes are screaming at me to get some sleep. i want food though




off to work? 

1920 here, true blood dvd on.. I'm still undecided and I think we are on season 5


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> maybe his tort ran away




still not had and calls??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is, too.




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You need some carpentry done ?
> I thought you did all that yourself.




i do have a door I need to plane down :/


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i do have a door I need to plane down :/





I actually posted a picture of 'adams joiners' van !!! hopefully you will come across it on your journey through time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> toasted ravioli? there's cheese AND spinach in that


Now you're talking.
Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually posted a picture of 'adams joiners' van !!! hopefully you will come across it on your journey through time


Don't think I've got there yet.
I'm in mid February..
It's a bit chilly. 
And @W Shaw has just left us.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't think I've got there yet.
> I'm in mid February..
> It's a bit chilly.
> And @W Shaw has just left us.




I fear the room got a little dusty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I fear the room got a little dusty


Yes, somebody just said the Room got trashed while i was away. 
My fault.


----------



## johnandjade

my friend who is like a big brother to me, has just been released from jail. he was rather silly and got caught with rather a lot of substances he shouldn't have :/.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, somebody just said the Room got trashed while i was away.
> My fault.





meerkats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my friend who is like a big brother to me, has just been released from jail. he was rather silly and got caught with rather a lot of substances he shouldn't have :/.


That's great news, but just make sure he steers clear in the future. 
And don't get sucked in yourself.
Darned meerkats.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great news, but just make sure he steers clear in the future.
> And don't get sucked in yourself.
> Darned meerkats.




i'll send you a PM with the gossip, I don't mind talking about it, just won't want to publicly broadcast it.. but yes, I'm sure he has learned his lesson, I hope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll send you a PM with the gossip, I don't mind talking about it, just won't want to publicly broadcast it.. but yes, I'm sure he has learned his lesson, I hope!


Quite understand, old fellow.


----------



## johnandjade

the degubah system 

it's good seeing all 4 whees going at once, neo definitely is the champ though!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> off to work?
> 
> 1920 here, true blood dvd on.. I'm still undecided and I think we are on season 5


Nope leaving work /) im at home laying down while my boyfriend is cutting my toenails  
And no nothing about khaleesi so far


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tori Sparrow said:


> I magically fell into a cold dark room searching for a place to hide only to discover there is a point system and I want a gold star... Or a box... Or a ball.
> 
> I suppose I'll take a question mark and try to hide from the moderates


Points system currently non-operational.
Gold stars I'm not sure about. 
You can have a jellyfish or a hedgehog. 
The latter make good balls.
The former not so much, but are used here as frisbies. 
Hope somebody offered you refreshments.
Please call again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Welcome! Our fearless leader isn't with us for now so I'll hand you some points and offer an armadillo to sit upon!


You been saving your points to give to newroomers ?
How nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 184464
> 
> 
> the degubah system
> 
> it's good seeing all 4 whees going at once, neo definitely is the champ though!


I think Tidgy would like it in there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Nope leaving work /) im at home laying down while my boyfriend is cutting my toenails
> And no nothing about khaleesi so far


Crikey! 
You're trusting.
I wouldn't let wifey anywhere near my toenails. 
Although the neighbour got me, dragged me across the terrace and cut them once. (true story).


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It's been a rather long day. Just thought I'd pop in to let you know things are OK. 

Kwikfit sorted the slow puncture and then it took nearly 6 hours to drive to Buxton (only 250 miles) as the traffic was so awful. I did stop twice, but not for long... my back would have seized up completely without breaks. I finally got here at 7pm. 

Mum is stable. She looks very tired. She has Labyrinthitis - feels dizzy every time she moves and couldn't stop vomiting until the medics gave her an injection. 

Sister is even more tired having been on the go since 2am; she's gone home for some sleep. She has a job interview tomorrow morning! So does my daughter come to think of it. 

I'm heading for bed having raided KFC for dinner. I need to buy a coat tomorrow; I forgot to bring one and Mum and sister are both much shorter than me! Luckily Buxton is full of hill-walking shops due to it's location in the Peak District national park - so it shouldn't be hard to get something waterproof!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's been a rather long day. Just thought I'd pop in to let you know things are OK.
> 
> Kwikfit sorted the slow puncture and then it took nearly 6 hours to drive to Buxton (only 250 miles) as the traffic was so awful. I did stop twice, but not for long... my back would have seized up completely without breaks. I finally got here at 7pm.
> 
> Mum is stable. She looks very tired. She has Labyrinthitis - feels dizzy every time she moves and couldn't stop vomiting until the medics gave her an injection.
> 
> Sister is even more tired having been on the go since 2am; she's gone home for some sleep. She has a job interview tomorrow morning! So does my daughter come to think of it.
> 
> I'm heading for bed having raided KFC for dinner. I need to buy a coat tomorrow; I forgot to bring one and Mum and sister are both much shorter than me! Luckily Buxton is full of hill-walking shops due to it's location in the Peak District national park - so it shouldn't be hard to get something waterproof!


It never rains but it pours.
(very apt in the Peak District).
continued well wishes for your mother and good luck to both the job seekers tomorrow. 
Take care of yourself , as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope your having a good Monday and that you are all well.


Love this song.


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 184464
> 
> 
> the degubah system
> 
> it's good seeing all 4 whees going at once, neo definitely is the champ though!



Offspring poster in the background! Seen them badboys live years back! We're amazing!


----------



## Steve_carter

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's been a rather long day. Just thought I'd pop in to let you know things are OK.
> 
> Kwikfit sorted the slow puncture and then it took nearly 6 hours to drive to Buxton (only 250 miles) as the traffic was so awful. I did stop twice, but not for long... my back would have seized up completely without breaks. I finally got here at 7pm.
> 
> Mum is stable. She looks very tired. She has Labyrinthitis - feels dizzy every time she moves and couldn't stop vomiting until the medics gave her an injection.
> 
> Sister is even more tired having been on the go since 2am; she's gone home for some sleep. She has a job interview tomorrow morning! So does my daughter come to think of it.
> 
> I'm heading for bed having raided KFC for dinner. I need to buy a coat tomorrow; I forgot to bring one and Mum and sister are both much shorter than me! Luckily Buxton is full of hill-walking shops due to it's location in the Peak District national park - so it shouldn't be hard to get something waterproof!



Thoughts & blessings to your mum & fingers crossed for the job interviews tomorrow for your sister & daughter. Only 250 miles.... In the weather we had..... With all you will be tired. Hope you get some good rest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Offspring poster in the background! Seen them badboys live years back! We're amazing!


Evening; Steve.
Keeping well ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

sheilae04 said:


> So, a no to Bath and Body wallflower plug ins then? I never would have even thought of this. I am so thankful for this forum!


This place is fairly random, but you've really lost me there.
Wrong thread, I think ?
But any time you feel like a coffee or some fishfingers and custard, please feel welcome and pull up an armadillo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> You're in a dark cave (not a dark room), with only one match, a lump of coal, a stove, and a kerosene lamp. You have the option of lighting one. Which do you light first?
> Obviously, you light the *match* first.


No you don't, it's the Cold Dark Room, lighting matches is prohibited.
So are stoves and kerosene lamps.
Coal is permitted for make-up usage and for feeding jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. How are you?
> 
> What year in this century is the same when its number is turned upside down?
> 
> Answer:1961


Now I know I'm playing catch-up from a while ago, but that was _last _century, Gillian. 
This century, the answer is none.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeah.
> 
> 
> what has a mouth but can not speak??


A tortoise !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what had 4 i's but can not see???


Two blind tortoises!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm up to March in my catch up.
Just realized Yellow left us In January. 
So did Shannon, i think. 
I hope they're well and having fun wherever they are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mousetrap! 
What a great game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's weird. 
A good percentage of these old posts are by Lyn.
So it's been rather like she's still here, making me laugh. 
But she's not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it's so quiet here, even i'm tired of talking to myself. 
Time for some research, I think.
See you tomorrow Roommates. 
Nighty night.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam- sleep well. Maybe we'll hear from Lyn tomorrow. 

I will probably not be here for the next 2 days: I'm going to be at a meditation and chanting (in Sanskrit!!!  ) workshop. The workshops last all day, but when I'm home in the evening I'm pretty wiped out: the chanting really takes a lot of concentration. 
Hugs to all, and don't step on a jellyfish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam- sleep well. Maybe we'll hear from Lyn tomorrow.
> 
> I will probably not be here for the next 2 days: I'm going to be at a meditation and chanting (in Sanskrit!!!  ) workshop. The workshops last all day, but when I'm home in the evening I'm pretty wiped out: the chanting really takes a lot of concentration.
> Hugs to all, and don't step on a jellyfish!


I'm not asleep, just studying. 
Wow! I know "The jewel in the lotus", of course. 
"Om mane padmi hum" 
It's in a couple of Doctor Who stories, so i knew it from a very young age.
Enjoy your days and after you've recovered tell us all about it.
I am very curious. 
The luminous jellyfish are now fairly black, so have become a bit of a danger in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You have a wonderful, positive attitude, John.
> I caught one rat in my live trap and dropped the trap into a bucket of water. I hadn't measured first. The bucket was too shallow.
> Long story short, I bought the cheese eating SOB to work and let him free. Now he can eat school bus wiring!


If he'd eaten my cheese there would have been no mercy. 
Torture, anguish and made to watch Star Trek : Voyager


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone long time no see and read!
> I've had had big PC problems this week with pop ups from that damned persistent dnsunlocker again but think I have managed to get rid again - for a while anyway. Just logged in to see if I've been successful deleting it and don't have much tonight but
> hope you are all well - will read back and see what I've missed, and try to catch up with you on the weekend.
> Nos da for now!


Hopefully, this is the case again and Lyn will soon be back with us.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam- sleep well. Maybe we'll hear from Lyn tomorrow.
> 
> I will probably not be here for the next 2 days: I'm going to be at a meditation and chanting (in Sanskrit!!!  ) workshop. The workshops last all day, but when I'm home in the evening I'm pretty wiped out: the chanting really takes a lot of concentration.
> Hugs to all, and don't step on a jellyfish!


Buddhist? My mom would make my sisters and I go to the workshops when we were younger. It wasnt much fun for kids.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Almost midnight here. Im ready for cereal then sleep. My boyfriend wants taco bell though -_-
Im tempted to say no since its so late and hes taking forever to get in the car


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Almost midnight here. Im ready for cereal then sleep. My boyfriend wants taco bell though -_-
> Im tempted to say no since its so late and hes taking forever to get in the car


I like to eat late, usually at about 2 in the morning.
Never cereal though. 
Yeuch. 
Wood shavings and rabbit food.
Sometimes with excessive sugar.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's been a rather long day. Just thought I'd pop in to let you know things are OK.
> 
> Kwikfit sorted the slow puncture and then it took nearly 6 hours to drive to Buxton (only 250 miles) as the traffic was so awful. I did stop twice, but not for long... my back would have seized up completely without breaks. I finally got here at 7pm.
> 
> Mum is stable. She looks very tired. She has Labyrinthitis - feels dizzy every time she moves and couldn't stop vomiting until the medics gave her an injection.
> 
> Sister is even more tired having been on the go since 2am; she's gone home for some sleep. She has a job interview tomorrow morning! So does my daughter come to think of it.
> 
> I'm heading for bed having raided KFC for dinner. I need to buy a coat tomorrow; I forgot to bring one and Mum and sister are both much shorter than me! Luckily Buxton is full of hill-walking shops due to it's location in the Peak District national park - so it shouldn't be hard to get something waterproof!




glad to hear your mum is doing ok. best of luck to sis and daughter


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Offspring poster in the background! Seen them badboys live years back! We're amazing!




poster is from my first ever gig


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! today should be interesting... I know what goes on in this garage and won't have our lads skiving!!! 

let's have at you Tuesday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

and the fire is lit!!!


----------



## johnandjade

first new challenge i've had since be back at base... first day I've jumped out of bed and walked to work since back from holiday. GAME ON!!!


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee hee \m/\m/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Steve_carter said:


> Offspring were amazing!


 I couldn't agree with you more! Sure I'm a lover of steel guitars and fiddle picking, but Offspring…Awww warm and kinda tangy memories. Nudge, nudge, wink, wink. Know what I mean? Know what I mean? Say no more! Say no more! A nodes as good as a wink to a blind man. 

(OR)
-Now I'll relate this little bit
That happens more than I'd like to admit
Late at night she knocks on my door
She's drunk again and looking to score
Now I know I should say "No"
But that's kind of hard when she's ready to go
I may be dumb but I'm not a dweeb
I'm just a sucker with no self esteem

I owned the cassette and drove those in my office straight up whack. I loved it.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening; Steve.
> Keeping well ?



Good Morning @Tidgy's Dad - Sorry, I came on here last night and went off quickly to grab some sleep. Been a tough few days.
How you keeping? You & Tort doing well?


----------



## Gillian M

E I just sent you a PM


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I know I'm playing catch-up from a while ago, but that was _last _century, Gillian.
> This century, the answer is none.


Hi, Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.

Right! Sorry, that was my mistake.


----------



## Gillian M

​everyone at CDR. Hope you are all well.

Any news from @Lyn W , anyone?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you are all well.


Morningish early afternoonish Gillian. I'm well. Sorry I can't provide information on Lyn's status. I'v been behind enough here that I didn't know she was ill or MIA lately. I'm hopeful only I'll, and easily treatable. She's a wonderful lady and receives all of my World Wide Internet Machine warmth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Is this real ?!


Google potato cannon


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morningish early afternoonish Gillian. I'm well. Sorry I can't provide information on Lyn's status. I'v been behind enough here that I didn't know she was ill or MIA lately. I'm hopeful only I'll, and easily treatable. She's a wonderful lady and receives all of my World Wide Internet Machine warmth.


Hi Ken. Thanks your message. @Lyn W is definitely a very nice person.  I'm beginning to get worried.


----------



## johnandjade

already been offered a job here again


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Buddhist? My mom would make my sisters and I go to the workshops when we were younger. It wasnt much fun for kids.


Nope, not Buddhist. I've been studying the yoga sutras for several years now, learning from a teacher (NOT a guru- that's a very different relationship) as well as readings and workshops. I really enjoy learning the chants and I meditate regularly. 
Off I go! 
Have a wonderful day, all!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> already been offered a job here again


Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! today should be interesting... I know what goes on in this garage and won't have our lads skiving!!!
> 
> let's have at you Tuesday!!!


Afternoon, John.
I'm late again, didn't go to bed til 8 this morning and been out visiting friends for lunch. 
Hope you've given Tuesday a nose biffing so far.


----------



## Pearly

Morning! Look what I found this am!!!

this cactus must be a very prolific bloomer, it just did that less then 8 wks ago! Love it! Off to work, wishing everyone a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> first new challenge i've had since be back at base... first day I've jumped out of bed and walked to work since back from holiday. GAME ON!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! Sure I'm a lover of steel guitars and fiddle picking, but Offspring…Awww warm and kinda tangy memories. Nudge, nudge, wink, wink. Know what I mean? Know what I mean? Say no more! Say no more! A nodes as good as a wink to a blind man.
> 
> (OR)
> -Now I'll relate this little bit
> That happens more than I'd like to admit
> Late at night she knocks on my door
> She's drunk again and looking to score
> Now I know I should say "No"
> But that's kind of hard when she's ready to go
> I may be dumb but I'm not a dweeb
> I'm just a sucker with no self esteem
> 
> I owned the cassette and drove those in my office straight up whack. I loved it.


Hi, Ken !
Nudge, nudge, wink, wink.
Holiday snaps ?
Candid, eh ? Eh?
Nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more, say no more.
Nods as good as a wink to a blind bat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Good Morning @Tidgy's Dad - Sorry, I came on here last night and went off quickly to grab some sleep. Been a tough few days.
> How you keeping? You & Tort doing well?


Oh, dear, sorry you've had a difficult weekend.
Hope all's sorted now. 
I'm spendiferously splendid, thanks for asking.
I'm Adam, by the way.
Tidgy's great, still massively big-headed for being August's TFO calendar tort. 
But then she is a superstar. 
She's just eaten a load of prickly pear and has fallen asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> E I just sent you a PM
> 
> Hi, Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.
> 
> Right! Sorry, that was my mistake.


Afternoon, Gillian! 
Afternoon, Oli. 
It's Tuesday so i'm just sandpapering my television.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Google potato cannon


Good morning, Ed !
Just read my e-mails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nope, not Buddhist. I've been studying the yoga sutras for several years now, learning from a teacher (NOT a guru- that's a very different relationship) as well as readings and workshops. I really enjoy learning the chants and I meditate regularly.
> Off I go!
> Have a wonderful day, all!


You, too, Bea.
Remember, we want a full report.
In triplicate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​everyone at CDR. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Any news from @Lyn W , anyone?


Nothing from Lyn at all.
Nearly a week now. 
i'm a bit worried too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning! Look what I found this am!!!
> View attachment 184505
> this cactus must be a very prolific bloomer, it just did that less then 8 wks ago! Love it! Off to work, wishing everyone a great day


How beautiful, Ewa.
There's something very evocative about cactus flowers.
Have a smashing day.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, sorry you've had a difficult weekend.
> Hope all's sorted now.
> I'm spendiferously splendid, thanks for asking.
> I'm Adam, by the way.
> Tidgy's great, still massively big-headed for being August's TFO calendar tort.
> But then she is a superstar.
> She's just eaten a load of prickly pear and has fallen asleep.



All is good Adam (I shall call you this from now) Thank you. Just managing work (self employed) & my personal life. Literally not enough hours in the day.
I am due to close my shop in 5mins for the day. It shall be closed for the public but I shall be here for awhile longer to assure I meet tomorrows deadlines. I love it mind and my acheievements so far and I am sure in the long run everything will be worth it.

Haha, No harm in being big-headed! Claim to fame there!
Sounds like shes had a good feed and if anything like me, eat alot... Have a nap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> All is good Adam (I shall call you this from now) Thank you. Just managing work (self employed) & my personal life. Literally not enough hours in the day.
> I am due to close my shop in 5mins for the day. It shall be closed for the public but I shall be here for awhile longer to assure I meet tomorrows deadlines. I love it mind and my acheievements so far and I am sure in the long run everything will be worth it.
> 
> Haha, No harm in being big-headed! Claim to fame there!
> Sounds like shes had a good feed and if anything like me, eat alot... Have a nap.


People call me many other things. 
I was self employed for many years in the UK so know what it's like. 
wifey and I also ran a couple of little shops ans spent virtually all day every day there in working hours and beyond. 
I loved it to and it was most definitely worth it. 
Retired at 39!


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> All is good Adam (I shall call you this from now) Thank you. Just managing work (self employed) & my personal life. Literally not enough hours in the day.
> I am due to close my shop in 5mins for the day. It shall be closed for the public but I shall be here for awhile longer to assure I meet tomorrows deadlines. I love it mind and my acheievements so far and I am sure in the long run everything will be worth it.
> 
> Haha, No harm in being big-headed! Claim to fame there!
> Sounds like shes had a good feed and if anything like me, eat alot... Have a nap.




too right sir!! no one else will do it for you, apart from the CDR of course. wishing you ever sucsess


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People call me many other things.
> I was self employed for many years in the UK so know what it's like.
> wifey and I also ran a couple of little shops ans spent virtually all day every day there in working hours and beyond.
> I loved it to and it was most definitely worth it.
> Retired at 39!



Oh really. Thats great! What shops did you run? Not bad to retire at 39!  Congratulations. I think I will be longer to retire. Having said that, I might of popped my clogs before I retire the way they are running the country! haha. I do not think I could ever work for anyone again. Having your own business even with all the stresses and pressures is amazing. Love it


----------



## johnandjade

well that was fun :/ good to see old friends though. this afternoon i done 3 cars, my co worker 1 ! i made sure i hit target but it should have been more, already spoken with my boss and have my orders for tomorrow to see if this lad is taking the urate.


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> too right sir!! no one else will do it for you, apart from the CDR of course. wishing you ever sucsess



Thank you! No thats true.  I have taken a young lad on. He seems to be keen, willing to learn and gain the skills in the trade. Part time at the moment but hopefully get him full time after the initial training and his determination to help the buisness grow .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Oh really. Thats great! What shops did you run? Not bad to retire at 39!  Congratulations. I think I will be longer to retire. Having said that, I might of popped my clogs before I retire the way they are running the country! haha. I do not think I could ever work for anyone again. Having your own business even with all the stresses and pressures is amazing. Love it


Quite right, too. 
I also would never have worked for anyone else once i'd worked for me.! 
We had an esoteric goods retail shop, a bookshop and a fossils, crystals and gemstones outlet. But the real money came from inherited properties (both of us), good investments and my telecoms consultancy and oil research work. 
What sort of shop is yours ?


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you! No thats true.  I have taken a young lad on. He seems to be keen, willing to learn and gain the skills in the trade. Part time at the moment but hopefully get him full time after the initial training and his determination to help the buisness grow .




brilliant , it's great to have someone on board with a little fire. as the business grows (which it WILL) sounds like you have a good right hand man to keep pushing forward


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that was fun :/ good to see old friends though. this afternoon i done 3 cars, my co worker 1 ! i made sure i hit target but it should have been more, already spoken with my boss and have my orders for tomorrow to see if this lad is taking the urate.


Maybe he just had a bad day.
Always good to see someone you like that you haven't seen for a while.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe he just had a bad day.
> Always good to see someone you like that you haven't seen for a while.




especially when they still offer you a job. 


we shall see tomorrow, though its a problem across the board... lads don't have eyes on them so you can imagine...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> especially when they still offer you a job.
> 
> 
> we shall see tomorrow, though its a problem across the board... lads don't have eyes on them so you can imagine...


Work ethic, again.
Where'd it go ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Work ethic, again.
> Where'd it go ?




indeed! they all want more money but do nothing to earn it. what ever happened to proving your woth.. setting yourself goals and gaining so self worth and satisfaction


----------



## johnandjade

on that note.. i achieved everything I wanted to today  

hit target, reported my gripes, seen old friends.. walked to and from work and hopefully have more work in the garage next door... which will offer me a job as well  

the tartan spartan strikes again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on that note.. i achieved everything I wanted to today
> 
> hit target, reported my gripes, seen old friends.. walked to and from work and hopefully have more work in the garage next door... which will offer me a job as well
> 
> the tartan spartan strikes again


Splendid stuff! 
I love it when my friends have a good day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid stuff!
> I love it when my friends have a good day.




it happens it 3's they say so one more to go


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, too.
> I also would never have worked for anyone else once i'd worked for me.!
> We had an esoteric goods retail shop, a bookshop and a fossils, crystals and gemstones outlet. But the real money came from inherited properties (both of us), good investments and my telecoms consultancy and oil research work.
> What sort of shop is yours ?



My shop is called: BluBird Studios (slight plug) but if you fancy having alook or giving a 'like' that would be appreciated. www.facebook.com/blubirdstudiosnorthallerton  

It's a Design & SignMaking Studio. We offer everything design all the way through the advertising & brand identity. 

Sounds like you had a variety of shops here. Must of been hard to keep on top of them all but as you say all worth it in the end. Congratulations. Nice to hear that from an idea, to been successful & to enjoy the lifestyle you live now. That's all I would like to achieve.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid stuff!
> I love it when my friends have a good day.




how has your day been? all well I hope


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> brilliant , it's great to have someone on board with a little fire. as the business grows (which it WILL) sounds like you have a good right hand man to keep pushing forward



Thank you. That's what I hope. I'm one to pay a good living wage with added bonuses. I'm one to look after my staff as they in the end are helping me. Works both ways & at the moment very grateful with how things are working out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it happens it 3's they say so one more to go


Lyn, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> My shop is called: BluBird Studios (slight plug) but if you fancy having alook or giving a 'like' that would be appreciated. www.facebook.com/blubirdstudiosnorthallerton
> 
> It's a Design & SignMaking Studio. We offer everything design all the way through the advertising & brand identity.
> 
> Sounds like you had a variety of shops here. Must of been hard to keep on top of them all but as you say all worth it in the end. Congratulations. Nice to hear that from an idea, to been successful & to enjoy the lifestyle you live now. That's all I would like to achieve.


Had a quick peek, but i'm not on Facebook, so it won't let me like it. 
Looks good though, wishing you much success. 
It's hard, but fun, was working 362 days a year for a while.


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you. That's what I hope. I'm one to pay a good living wage with added bonuses. I'm one to look after my staff as they in the end are helping me. Works both ways & at the moment very grateful with how things are working out.




best of luck to you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, hopefully.




I hope so  have you tried an email?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how has your day been? all well I hope


Lazy day off. 
Jigsawing a bit. 
But mainly lying about with The Tidge, and drinking coffee and sweet high sugar things with bubbles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Thank you. That's what I hope. I'm one to pay a good living wage with added bonuses. I'm one to look after my staff as they in the end are helping me. Works both ways & at the moment very grateful with how things are working out.


Hiring staff was a killer! 
Loved to do it, but all the tax and insurance you pay, on top of wages, was quite a chunk out of profits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I hope so  have you tried an email?


Lyn never gave me her e-mail. 
You ?
Ed tried but she had not responded last I heard.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lazy day off.
> Jigsawing a bit.
> But mainly lying about with The Tidge, and drinking coffee and sweet high sugar things with bubbles.




sounds like a good day


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn never gave me her e-mail.
> You ?
> Ed tried but she had not responded last I heard.




i have it, haven't tried though as as you say Ed has already with no joy . it is worrying I hope she is ok!


----------



## johnandjade

think I'll take some doughnuts for the office and sales staff tomorrow... they kept reminding me today how great it was when I ran the place by myself 
they also gave me a kids toy car my niece loves so I figured i owe them one


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> think I'll take some doughnuts for the office and sales staff tomorrow... they kept reminding me today how great it was when I ran the place by myself
> they also gave me a kids toy car my niece loves so I figured i owe them one




also keeps my foot in the door


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think I'll take some doughnuts for the office and sales staff tomorrow... they kept reminding me today how great it was when I ran the place by myself
> they also gave me a kids toy car my niece loves so I figured i owe them one


Doughnuts for staff never a bad idea.
Yep, a good day.
Yep, worrying about, Lyn.
Plans for the evening ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doughnuts for staff never a bad idea.
> Yep, a good day.
> Yep, worrying about, Lyn.
> Plans for the evening ?




it really isn't like her  

just having a peice n sausage with brown sauce. a bath then some more beer. how about yourself and wifey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it really isn't like her
> 
> just having a peice n sausage with brown sauce. a bath then some more beer. how about yourself and wifey?


wifey's on the voddy.
I'm having a break from alcohol for a bit.
Going to watch a comedy series wifey likes called "Love, Nina.", saw the first one yesterday.
Moderate but wifey loves it. 
And Doctor Who of course.
The Seeds of Death, episode 5, today.


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all

I think the most likely explanation is that Lyn has been having a wonderful time on holiday somewhere... probably somewhere with a lousy internet connection. 

She'll be back at school next week, so if she's back then she's probably snowed under with prep for the new school year. 

As for me... Mum's had a good day and I even got a proper meal in her this evening  Unfortunately it is quite likely with Labyrinthitis that she'll have another attack, but we have to hope it's not so severe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Evening all
> 
> I think the most likely explanation is that Lyn has been having a wonderful time on holiday somewhere... probably somewhere with a lousy internet connection.
> 
> She'll be back at school next week, so if she's back then she's probably snowed under with prep for the new school year.
> 
> As for me... Mum's had a good day and I even got a proper meal in her this evening  Unfortunately it is quite likely with Labyrinthitis that she'll have another attack, but we have to hope it's not so severe.


I think Lyn would have said if she was off on hols for a week. 
She said she was taking her nephew to the dentists and i'm sure she hadn't arranged a sitter for Lola.
If, Lyn's not alright, what about Lola ?
Probably all's fine, but i worry. 
Glad your mother had a good day and got some proper food in her.
It'll help strengthen her if she should have another bout. 
Keep yourself well, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I haven't had a holiday in around 15yrs


You have now.......................


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing from Lyn at all.
> Nearly a week now.
> i'm a bit worried too.


Good evening.  Hope you're all well in the......*HEAT*.

I wonder what's wrong and hope that @Lyn is fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Steve_carter said:


> My shop is called: BluBird Studios (slight plug) but if you fancy having alook or giving a 'like' that would be appreciated. www.facebook.com/blubirdstudiosnorthallerton
> 
> It's a Design & SignMaking Studio. We offer everything design all the way through the advertising & brand identity.
> 
> Sounds like you had a variety of shops here. Must of been hard to keep on top of them all but as you say all worth it in the end. Congratulations. Nice to hear that from an idea, to been successful & to enjoy the lifestyle you live now. That's all I would like to achieve.


Hi! How's our ping-pong.....*CHAMP*?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.  Hope you're all well in the......*HEAT*.
> 
> I wonder what's wrong and hope that @Lyn is fine.


Yep, all very happy here.
We all love the heat. 
Good evening!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, all very happy here.
> We all love the heat.
> Good evening!


Glad to hear you're all well.

Even I love hot weather. But it annoyed me today; after it somewhat bothered Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ever had chilli with beer IN it?


Or beer with chilli in it ?


----------



## Lyn W

Hello all! Long time no not see!
Hope you are all happy and well.
I have 752 alerts to get through and goodness knows how many posts to catch up.
I have been routerless for almost a week but normal service should now be resumed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello all! Long time no not see!
> Hope you are all happy and well.
> I have 752 alerts to get through and goodness knows how many posts to catch up.
> I have been routerless for almost a week but normal service should now be resumed.


Hooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Been so worried about you and Lola, though thought it my be the famously annoying computer. 
Or eloping with the dentist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello all! Long time no not see!
> Hope you are all happy and well.
> I have 752 alerts to get through and goodness knows how many posts to catch up.
> I have been routerless for almost a week but normal service should now be resumed.


I'm still catching up with all the posts I missed in my absence, so you have a lot less to get through! 
But then i'm stupid and shall read every single one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's on the voddy.
> I'm having a break from alcohol for a bit.
> Going to watch a comedy series wifey likes called "Love, Nina.", saw the first one yesterday.
> Moderate but wifey loves it.
> And Doctor Who of course.
> The Seeds of Death, episode 5, today.
> View attachment 184507




we are still on true blood


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Evening all
> 
> I think the most likely explanation is that Lyn has been having a wonderful time on holiday somewhere... probably somewhere with a lousy internet connection.
> 
> She'll be back at school next week, so if she's back then she's probably snowed under with prep for the new school year.
> 
> As for me... Mum's had a good day and I even got a proper meal in her this evening  Unfortunately it is quite likely with Labyrinthitis that she'll have another attack, but we have to hope it's not so severe.




glad to hear your mum has had a good day


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have now.......................




and can't wait till the next!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hello all! Long time no not see!
> Hope you are all happy and well.
> I have 752 alerts to get through and goodness knows how many posts to catch up.
> I have been routerless for almost a week but normal service should now be resumed.




wooohooo!!!! we thought the mearkats got you


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam, the dentist wasn't bad - but not my type - although maybe I could have got past that if he'd offered me free dental treatment for life!!
My router fell from a great height last Weds and although it flickered to life for a little while on Thurs or Friday it died. 
But now have a new one. 
Lola has a tiny cut on his footless leg which is very difficult to keep clean as you can imagine, but he is fine in himself.
Wondering how I can protect it- Any ideas? Best I've come with is cutting the finger off a rubber glove and taping it on with micropore but worried he'll swallow it if it comes off.
Anyway how are you, Wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo!!!! we thought the mearkats got you


Hi John I haven't caught up with all the goss yet - how's things?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, the dentist wasn't bad - but not my type - although maybe I could have got past that if he'd offered me free dental treatment for life!!
> My router fell from a great height last Weds and although it flickered to life for a little while on Thurs or Friday it died.
> But now have a new one.
> Lola has a tiny cut on his footless leg which is very difficult to keep clean as you can imagine, but he is fine in himself.
> Wondering how I can protect it- Any ideas? Best I've come with is cutting the finger off a rubber glove and taping it on with micropore but worried he'll swallow it if it comes off.
> Anyway how are you, Wifey and Tidgy?


Saw you were on briefly Friday morning, that was a source of confusion for me.
Not quite sure what a router is.
From the verb to rout ? So it chases people away. 
Sorry to hear about Lola, if it's only a tiny one, it'll probably heal by itself, just keep it clean when you can with a bit of antibiotic. I wouldn't risk the glove myself. Send him love from the three of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, the dentist wasn't bad - but not my type - although maybe I could have got past that if he'd offered me free dental treatment for life!!
> My router fell from a great height last Weds and although it flickered to life for a little while on Thurs or Friday it died.
> But now have a new one.
> Lola has a tiny cut on his footless leg which is very difficult to keep clean as you can imagine, but he is fine in himself.
> Wondering how I can protect it- Any ideas? Best I've come with is cutting the finger off a rubber glove and taping it on with micropore but worried he'll swallow it if it comes off.
> Anyway how are you, Wifey and Tidgy?


Also the glove wouldn't allow the airflow needed for healing, the wound would sweat.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saw you were on briefly Friday morning, that was a source of confusion for me.
> Not quite sure what a router is.
> From the verb to rout ? So it chases people away.
> Sorry to hear about Lola, if it's only a tiny one, it'll probably heal by itself, just keep it clean when you can with a bit of antibiotic. I wouldn't risk the glove myself. Send him love from the three of us.


The router's the Wifi thingy and couldn't get anything by directly connecting to phone line either.
Friday must have been when I completely lost internet connection.
Lola is fine in himself eating and wandering all over the place, so its difficult to keep clean, but soaking stump in saline solution and a dot of Savlon antiseptic - we can't get antibiotic creams over counter here. I'll have to see about a tortoise shoe for him


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also the glove wouldn't allow the airflow needed for healing, the wound would sweat.


Yes that's the problem - Just hoping to find a way to protect his little stump!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The router's the Wifi thingy and couldn't get anything by directly connecting to phone line either.
> Friday must have been when I completely lost internet connection.
> Lola is fine in himself eating and wandering all over the place, so its difficult to keep clean, but soaking stump in saline solution and a dot of Savlon antiseptic - we can't get antibiotic creams over counter here. I'll have to see about a tortoise shoe for him


We tend to overthink things and worry too much.
He survived a leg amputation so a tiny cut's not going to bother him much.
But we have to be cautious and care, just in case.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We tend to overthink things and worry too much.
> He survived a leg amputation so a tiny cut's not going to bother him much.
> But we have to be cautious and care just in case.


Yes that's true - and chances are he didn't have treatment when he lost his foot as none of the vets in a wide radius of where he was found had a record of treating that sort of wound. He has been wandering in and out of the garden a lot today and before the wet weekend so possibly the concrete path is too rough for him. I will keep a very close eye on him!


----------



## Lyn W

Steve_carter said:


> My shop is called: BluBird Studios (slight plug) but if you fancy having alook or giving a 'like' that would be appreciated. www.facebook.com/blubirdstudiosnorthallerton
> 
> It's a Design & SignMaking Studio. We offer everything design all the way through the advertising & brand identity.
> 
> Sounds like you had a variety of shops here. Must of been hard to keep on top of them all but as you say all worth it in the end. Congratulations. Nice to hear that from an idea, to been successful & to enjoy the lifestyle you live now. That's all I would like to achieve.


I've been to Northallerton a few times when I stayed at RAF Leeming - a lovely little town!
It had snowed the last time I was there about 6 years ago.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John I haven't caught up with all the goss yet - how's things?




better now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> better now


Have you been ill? Sorry to hear that, I'm trying to work my way backwards through the posts, not read that yet.
Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends

glad to hear your ok miss lyn


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have you been ill? Sorry to hear that, I'm trying to work my way backwards through the posts, not read that yet.
> Glad to hear you are feeling better.




better having heard from you


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I hope so  have you tried an email?


Not caught up with those yet either !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends
> 
> glad to hear your ok miss lyn


Night John I'll catch up with you over the next few days


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> better having heard from you


 good to be back and to be able to speak to you all again.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Evening all
> 
> I think the most likely explanation is that Lyn has been having a wonderful time on holiday somewhere... probably somewhere with a lousy internet connection.
> 
> She'll be back at school next week, so if she's back then she's probably snowed under with prep for the new school year.
> 
> As for me... Mum's had a good day and I even got a proper meal in her this evening  Unfortunately it is quite likely with Labyrinthitis that she'll have another attack, but we have to hope it's not so severe.


Hi Linda - nope no holiday - no tort sitter handy.
School next week! Don't remind me - can't believe how quickly the hols have gone 
Sorry to hear your Mums poorly and hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Thank you all so much for your concern and for missing me.
Sorry to have worried you all, I missed you all too, but I'm back and looking forward to finding out what you've all been up to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They could be like me on skates. I can travel in a straight line but can't stop so have to crash into the barriers at the ends and sides of the rink - not very graceful, especially when I almost go over the top!!


That is exactly how I skate. 
Very, very fast, don't fall down but can't turn or stop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you all so much for your concern and for missing me.
> Sorry to have worried you all, I missed you all too, but I'm back and looking forward to finding out what you've all been up to


Yep, loads of junk to wade through, you lucky girl.
And some nice stuff.
And a couple of sad bits.
The soap opera of the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morningish early afternoonish Gillian. I'm well. Sorry I can't provide information on Lyn's status. I'v been behind enough here that I didn't know she was ill or MIA lately. I'm hopeful only I'll, and easily treatable. She's a wonderful lady and receives all of my World Wide Internet Machine warmth.


Thanks Ken, I'm fine just been having some tests but nothing serious, my wifi router was the culprit,
Good to see you posting in the cdr, hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's weird.
> A good percentage of these old posts are by Lyn.
> So it's been rather like she's still here, making me laugh.
> But she's not.


I make you laugh when I'm not here? Charming!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 184464
> 
> 
> the degubah system
> 
> it's good seeing all 4 whees going at once, neo definitely is the champ though!


Perhaps you could get them to generate electricity from the wheels if you add some dynamos. You could run Fidos heat/lights off it or maybe provide the power for the whole flat!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Nope leaving work /) im at home laying down while my boyfriend is cutting my toenails
> And no nothing about khaleesi so far


So sorry she's not been found yet - don't give up.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just for eating.
> Though wifey has been known to throw them at me.


That's why Adam sometimes has a chip on his shoulder!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> i didn't think you were kidding. I'm truly amazed!


Yup Ed is a fantastic, cross Atlantic mechanic


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At Sidney Zoo an alligator,
> Was put on board a flying freighter,
> He ate the pilot and the navigator,
> And asked for more with mashed potata.


At Bristol Zoo a lazy croc
Took a taxi to a nearby rock
The driver laughed and began to mock
So he was eaten too - and his clock!


----------



## jaizei

It's almost as if we're trapped in some sort of time paradox with y'all going through old posts.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> good to be back and to be able to speak to you all again.


WELCOME BACK!!!!!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Computer problems is my guess.


Points!!


----------



## Moozillion

Greetings all!
Today's workshop was NOT what it was billed as, but was interesting nonetheless.
The best part is that we DID learn 2 new chants: both are done after one's daily meditation practice. One asks for forgiveness for any unintentional harm we may have caused anyone, and the other offers anything GOOD we do go out into the world to benefit all beings. i like the combination of the humility and optimism.

Most of the workshop, however, was on Ayurvedic medicine. Although i find it very interesting, and have benefitted from some lifestyle and eating changes they advise, that was NOT what I was expecting. I like to think of myself as open-minded, and have been happily willing to try some of the Ayurvedic approaches in the past, but some of it is just a little bit too "out there" even for me.
Tomorrow will be more of the same, but I'll go back since it's quite interesting, whether I apply it to my life or not. It's a small class of 10 people, most of whom I know or recognize, so it's always a nice time.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> It's almost as if we're trapped in some sort of time paradox with y'all going through old posts.


YES!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> WELCOME BACK!!!!!


Thanks Bea, good to be back!
Hope you are well,
How is Jacques these days?
Has he grown?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Bea, good to be back!
> Hope you are well,
> How is Jacques these days?
> Has he grown?


Oh, my YES- he's definitely grown!  I have been trying to post a picture of him but having difficulty getting my phone and my computer to talk to each other...


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Oh, my YES- he's definitely grown!  I have been trying to post a picture of him but having difficulty getting my phone and my computer to talk to each other...


I will look forward to seeing him when your devices decide to communicate again.
Technology really is wonderful - when its working properly!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Greetings all!
> Today's workshop was NOT what it was billed as, but was interesting nonetheless.
> The best part is that we DID learn 2 new chants: both are done after one's daily meditation practice. One asks for forgiveness for any unintentional harm we may have caused anyone, and the other offers anything GOOD we do go out into the world to benefit all beings. i like the combination of the humility and optimism.
> 
> Most of the workshop, however, was on Ayurvedic medicine. Although i find it very interesting, and have benefitted from some lifestyle and eating changes they advise, that was NOT what I was expecting. I like to think of myself as open-minded, and have been happily willing to try some of the Ayurvedic approaches in the past, but some of it is just a little bit too "out there" even for me.
> Tomorrow will be more of the same, but I'll go back since it's quite interesting, whether I apply it to my life or not. It's a small class of 10 people, most of whom I know or recognize, so it's always a nice time.


Sounds interesting and as you say at least you will be able to make an informed decision about whether to adopt the practices or not


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Care if I whine a bit? I figure it's a good thing to do in the cold and dark...
> 
> So...I'm a bit stressed today. I'll admit life is pretty stressful these days period, but I'm trying really hard to make the most of it and give the kids some fun last few days of summer. We've been staying at my parents' house a state away. I took the kids swimming today. I thought it would be safer to keep my purse tucked under the carseat and the doors locked rather than on the towel while I'm away in the water. Well, came back to the van to find mine and three other cars with bashed in windows. My purse is gone. I must not have tucked the handle in well enough or something. I lost the camera (heartbroken about the photos I lost!), cell phone, cards, checkbook, the rest of the my trip money, IDs, everything. It was stupid to have them with me in my purse, but I've been so busy I didn't think to empty out my purse from various summer excursions as I'm out of town and basically lugging my belongings everywhere I go. I have a few little 'ouchies' on my hand from tiny shards of broken glass when I was cleaning off the seats so we could sit down. -An interesting side effect of robbery that I would not have thought of. Seriously wishing I could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!! Where's the tardis when you need it!!?!?!?!?!?


I am so sorry to hear this Chrissy! It's not just the loss of cards etc and the precious memories but also the hassle of having to notify organisations and cancel cards etc and the inconvenience of repairs etc. I am so pleased you are all OK though.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There were giant armadillos, too, at roughly the same time............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one comes from South America, as do the others, but this species has also been found in Florida.
> Coprolites are a different shape however.


Why do I get the urge to draw a parked bicycle on this picture - and can you guess where it would be parked?


----------



## Lyn W

I have tried to get through as many posts from the last week or so but my eyes are tired now, so I will bid you all nos da and hopefully see you tomorrow!
Enjoy the rest of your Tuesdays and sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I make you laugh when I'm not here? Charming!!


You're a very funny lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's almost as if we're trapped in some sort of time paradox with y'all going through old posts.


Hello, I'd like to introduce myself.
My name is Adam and I love tortoises.
I have a Greek tortoise named Tidgy.
Is it safe to use coiled bulbs ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> At Bristol Zoo a lazy croc
> Took a taxi to a nearby rock
> The driver laughed and began to mock
> So he was eaten too - and his clock!


In Egypt in the murky Nile,
There swam a hungry crocodile.
A tourist came to look and see,,
And ended up the reptile's tea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends
> 
> glad to hear your ok miss lyn


Night, John.
We can sleep peacefully tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Points!!


Will be starting soon............................
But a different game, different system. 
How many do i get ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Greetings all!
> Today's workshop was NOT what it was billed as, but was interesting nonetheless.
> The best part is that we DID learn 2 new chants: both are done after one's daily meditation practice. One asks for forgiveness for any unintentional harm we may have caused anyone, and the other offers anything GOOD we do go out into the world to benefit all beings. i like the combination of the humility and optimism.
> 
> Most of the workshop, however, was on Ayurvedic medicine. Although i find it very interesting, and have benefitted from some lifestyle and eating changes they advise, that was NOT what I was expecting. I like to think of myself as open-minded, and have been happily willing to try some of the Ayurvedic approaches in the past, but some of it is just a little bit too "out there" even for me.
> Tomorrow will be more of the same, but I'll go back since it's quite interesting, whether I apply it to my life or not. It's a small class of 10 people, most of whom I know or recognize, so it's always a nice time.


Good evening! 
You're right Bea, there's always something to take from an experience even if it isn't exactly one's 'thing'. 
And good people are good people, whatever they may believe in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why do I get the urge to draw a parked bicycle on this picture - and can you guess where it would be parked?


I see an interesting artist's impression of man's arrival among the American megafauna of the late Pleistocene and you see..........
Well, I think I can guess. 
I could say, "Cheek!" but that would be unforgivable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have tried to get through as many posts from the last week or so but my eyes are tired now, so I will bid you all nos da and hopefully see you tomorrow!
> Enjoy the rest of your Tuesdays and sleep well!


I think you got through the majority, not too much to go. 
I'm up to March 31st! 
Nos da.
Great to have you back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Damn.
> That was a waste of an April fools day!


Yes, it was.
Remind me next year.
How about one of us opens a thread and says we have a meerkat and is it ok if it cohabits with our tortoise. 
Another CDRer replies saying that they do have a meerkat and the tort and it get along just fine. 
And so on.
See if anyone bites.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love that feeling! I used to use acuvue advanced(?) I think? And I had to use those drops every few hours. With my new ones I haven't had a problem for like 3 years. And they stay fresher for longer too, like a new pair or contacts for at least 4 weeks. Excellent.


I am scared to poke things in my eyes.
I'll stick to glasses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lyn
> 
> The real world took over for a while... I'm working hard at getting it back under control
> 
> Joe is out and sunning himself. A high of 18C is likely for us today
> 
> View attachment 169308


I love Joe.
Very imperious sort of chap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lyn
> 
> The real world took over for a while... I'm working hard at getting it back under control
> 
> Joe is out and sunning himself. A high of 18C is likely for us today
> 
> View attachment 169308


And when I got back, I was very pleased to see you'd got back. 
So to speak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> you mean they make bikes in other colors?








Very popular here.
And the postmen's are yellow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all visitors to the CDT - have a good day!!


CDT ?
Cold Dark Terrace ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, I'd like to introduce myself.
> My name is Adam and I love tortoises.
> I have a Greek tortoise named Tidgy.
> Is it safe to use coiled bulbs ?



Probably.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all . 0645 and off to 'go do my thang' 

going to get set up in that place to eliminate any problems today so my co worker has no excuses!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all . 0645 and off to 'go do my thang'
> 
> going to get set up in that place to eliminate any problems today so my co worker has no excuses!!


Have a great day ! I'm on my 3 rd Bud. But you have to have coffee !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Have a great day ! I'm on my 3 rd Bud. But you have to have coffee !




hello gramps! wish I could join you!


----------



## johnandjade

lets all go be awesome today


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hello gramps! wish I could join you!


All that is between us is a ocean ! Come get a Bud it's better then coffee !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> All that is between us is a ocean ! Come get a Bud it's better then coffee !!!




hopefully one day we will be able to


----------



## johnandjade

24 chocolate donuts for the office and sales staff. now coffee and bacon for me


----------



## juli11

So "Schützenfest" is over  these are the only pics I've made


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hello all! Long time no not see!
> Hope you are all happy and well.
> I have 752 alerts to get through and goodness knows how many posts to catch up.
> I have been routerless for almost a week but normal service should now be resumed.


So very happy to see you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it was.
> Remind me next year.
> How about one of us opens a thread and says we have a meerkat and is it ok if it cohabits with our tortoise.
> Another CDRer replies saying that they do have a meerkat and the tort and it get along just fine.
> And so on.
> See if anyone bites.


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will be starting soon............................
> But a different game, different system.
> How many do i get ?


.....at least 10.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am scared to poke things in my eyes.
> I'll stick to glasses.


I'll poke things in your eyes for you if you like!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CDT ?
> Cold Dark Terrace ?


CDT is one of the subjects I teach - must have been on my mind because the return to school is looming!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> So very happy to see you.


Thanks Ed - hope you are fighting fit as well. Not got around to my emails yet - will be in touch,


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all . 0645 and off to 'go do my thang'
> 
> going to get set up in that place to eliminate any problems today so my co worker has no excuses!!


Morning John hope you have a good and stress free day.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> got up during the night to visit the little boys room... descovered my wee rubber band glows in the dark


You have to wear a rubber band to wee?
The mind boggles


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Cardiff, nowadays.
> And it's because aliens keep invading London.
> And Cardiff, nowadays.


Its dreadful - very difficult to get served in any of the bars and pubs down the Bay because of them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, I am still trying to catch up with your posts. I think I just may have to 'like' everything as I'm getting RSI 'liking' all of it.
Anyway catch you later, Happy Wednesday!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You have to wear a rubber band to wee?
> The mind boggles


----------



## johnandjade

KFC lunch again today


----------



## johnandjade

the branch next door have already been on the phone to my boss asking for me back. 3 places wanting me again


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Morning John hope you have a good and stress free day.


Hi Lyn, hi Lola. Hope you are both well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Probably.


Is it safe to feed spaghetti to my tortoise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all . 0645 and off to 'go do my thang'
> 
> going to get set up in that place to eliminate any problems today so my co worker has no excuses!!


Afternoon, John.
Busy morning house cleaning today.(no servants at the moment) 
And a lesson at 4.
Hope the day goeth well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it safe to feed spaghetti to my tortoise ?


Hi Adam, Wifey, Tidgy.

Give it a try. You never know. She might like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> All that is between us is a ocean ! Come get a Bud it's better then coffee !!!


Spain in January, Grandpa ?
You'd be most welcome. 
Lots of Bud there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> View attachment 184580
> View attachment 184581
> View attachment 184582
> 
> 
> So "Schützenfest" is over  these are the only pics I've made


Did you have a lot of fun ?
Thanks for posting something, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds like a good plan


Morning, Ed.
Hope your day is going swimmingly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....at least 10.


Golly, that's generous.
I'll take 11 then.
Afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll poke things in your eyes for you if you like!


Charming!
And I was being so nice about you while you were gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its dreadful - very difficult to get served in any of the bars and pubs down the Bay because of them.


Some of them are very polite and friendly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the branch next door have already been on the phone to my boss asking for me back. 3 places wanting me again


Plus Fuengirola, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey, Tidgy.
> 
> Give it a try. You never know. She might like it.


Afternoon, Gilian.
Afternoon, Oli.
I am certain she'd love it, but is it good for tortoises to eat ?
I'm a newbie, today.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you have a lot of fun ?
> Thanks for posting something, anyway.



Yes I have  I have some more pics where you can see how we danced on the tables but there you can see to much faces and I don't know if I'm allowed to show them


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it safe to feed spaghetti to my tortoise ?


Only if it's freshly picked.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gilian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> I am certain she'd love it, but is it good for tortoises to eat ?
> I'm a newbie, today.


Oh, I didn't realize that you're a _new _member.

In that case you'd have to ask someone more experienced than I am.

Sorry.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

Things still improving with Mum. She's currently knitting which is a really good sign; mum knits a lot. 

Daughter got her job - it's only in Sainsbury's filling station, but it will replenish her bank account until she gets something she actually wants to do 

Sister is awaiting the outcome of her interview - there are more people being interviewed on Friday. 

As for me, I'm optimistic that I'll go home on Sunday when sister's work schedule allows for her to take over if needed. 

Hope all is well with the rest of the CDR inmates.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm headed back to Georgia next week to see mom.
she is suddenly anxious to get out of Georgia and come to Florida. But she has to apply for Florida Medicaid as a resident. It's a catch 22.
It looks like she might be moving into my uncles house. It's north of me by about an hours drive on the freeway. (My house is too small)
Then we can get her insured and try to look for a home for her up there because all that I've found here that is covered by Medicaid and her Social Security are Hell holes! 
I'll also be looking to purchase a house up there and put my current one up for sale.
It'll be an hours drive to work, but the houses are so much cheaper there.(Port saint Lucy)


----------



## Gillian M

Adam, once you get the green light to feed your tort (by the way what is her name?)  spaghetti, give her some of this, which looks....... _delicious_!




And please let me know of the outcome.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plus Fuengirola, I expect.




January


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Things still improving with Mum. She's currently knitting which is a really good sign; mum knits a lot.
> 
> Daughter got her job - it's only in Sainsbury's filling station, but it will replenish her bank account until she gets something she actually wants to do
> 
> Sister is awaiting the outcome of her interview - there are more people being interviewed on Friday.
> 
> As for me, I'm optimistic that I'll go home on Sunday when sister's work schedule allows for her to take over if needed.
> 
> Hope all is well with the rest of the CDR inmates.




so glad to hear!!! . congratulations to joes sister


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm headed back to Georgia next week to see mom.
> she is suddenly anxious to get out of Georgia and come to Florida. But she has to apply for Florida Medicaid as a resident. It's a catch 22.
> It looks like she might be moving into my uncles house. It's north of me by about an hours drive on the freeway. (My house is too small)
> Then we can get her insured and try to look for a home for her up there because all that I've found here that is covered by Medicaid and her Social Security are Hell holes!
> I'll also be looking to purchase a house up there and put my current one up for sale.
> It'll be an hours drive to work, but the houses are so much cheaper there.(Port saint Lucy)




sorry to hear things are being rushed , though it will be for the best?


----------



## johnandjade

well my boss came in today, had words with my co 'worker' 

... not much of an improvement


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm headed back to Georgia next week to see mom.
> she is suddenly anxious to get out of Georgia and come to Florida. But she has to apply for Florida Medicaid as a resident. It's a catch 22.
> It looks like she might be moving into my uncles house. It's north of me by about an hours drive on the freeway. (My house is too small)
> Then we can get her insured and try to look for a home for her up there because all that I've found here that is covered by Medicaid and her Social Security are Hell holes!
> I'll also be looking to purchase a house up there and put my current one up for sale.
> It'll be an hours drive to work, but the houses are so much cheaper there.(Port saint Lucy)


Hi Ed. Hope all goes well. And wishes to your mum.

Please let us know when you're there, safe and sound.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> well my boss came in today, had words with my co 'worker'
> 
> ... not much of an improvement


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that.




its ok, just makes me look better. its funny as some lads don't know the influence i have so i make a good wee spy


----------



## johnandjade

just found out that lad kicked up a fuss when my boss dug him up?!? silly chap!!! must not need a job


----------



## johnandjade

couple of burds having dinner at the pub...



the building on the other side of fence is where im working this week hee hee hee


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> couple of burds having dinner at the pub...
> View attachment 184615
> 
> 
> the building on the other side of fence is where im working this week hee hee hee


A lovely pic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Yes I have  I have some more pics where you can see how we danced on the tables but there you can see to much faces and I don't know if I'm allowed to show them


Well you're allowed by the Cold Dark Room! 
But discretion is the better part of valour.
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Only if it's freshly picked.


Yes, I recall the Richard Dimbleby documentary on spaghetti trees on Panorama.
Thanks for the advice.
What about cheese as a substrate ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that you're a _new _member.
> 
> In that case you'd have to ask someone more experienced than I am.
> 
> Sorry.


What about her soaks.
I am currently soaking Tidgy in two feet of Lucozade but she doesn't seem to like it .
Will she get used to it in time ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I recall the Richard Dimbleby documentary on spaghetti trees on Panorama.
> Thanks for the advice.
> What about cheese as a substrate ?


The pre-sliced stuff can be used in place of a shower curtain or pondliner to damp-proof a tort table. 

And the only recommended use for aerosol and tube cheeses is as a sealant; they're not for human consumption.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Things still improving with Mum. She's currently knitting which is a really good sign; mum knits a lot.
> 
> Daughter got her job - it's only in Sainsbury's filling station, but it will replenish her bank account until she gets something she actually wants to do
> 
> Sister is awaiting the outcome of her interview - there are more people being interviewed on Friday.
> 
> As for me, I'm optimistic that I'll go home on Sunday when sister's work schedule allows for her to take over if needed.
> 
> Hope all is well with the rest of the CDR inmates.


Evening, Linda.
All sounds pretty positive today.
Fingers crossed for sis. 
I don't have a cuttlefish bone, would a tin of calamari in olive oil suffice ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm headed back to Georgia next week to see mom.
> she is suddenly anxious to get out of Georgia and come to Florida. But she has to apply for Florida Medicaid as a resident. It's a catch 22.
> It looks like she might be moving into my uncles house. It's north of me by about an hours drive on the freeway. (My house is too small)
> Then we can get her insured and try to look for a home for her up there because all that I've found here that is covered by Medicaid and her Social Security are Hell holes!
> I'll also be looking to purchase a house up there and put my current one up for sale.
> It'll be an hours drive to work, but the houses are so much cheaper there.(Port saint Lucy)


Big changes and a fair amount of stress headed your way, Ed.
But, hopefully, once it's all sorted it will all be for the good. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, once you get the green light to feed your tort (by the way what is her name?)  spaghetti, give her some of this, which looks....... _delicious_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And please let me know of the outcome.


Apparently, it's fine if I use fresh spaghetti.
Is the garnish optional ?
My tortoise is named Tidgy and she hates fresh greens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> January


Inshallah. 
Is it safe to use Turtle Wax to polish my tortoise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> couple of burds having dinner at the pub...
> View attachment 184615
> 
> 
> the building on the other side of fence is where im working this week hee hee hee


I'm not that _gull_ible.
It's a late lunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The pre-sliced stuff can be used in place of a shower curtain or pondliner to damp-proof a tort table.
> 
> And the only recommended use for aerosol and tube cheeses is as a sealant; they're not for human consumption.


Thank you very much. 
I shall be using baked beans as my substrate, as they allow for burrowing and are good for retaining humidity.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I recall the Richard Dimbleby documentary on spaghetti trees on Panorama.
> Thanks for the advice.
> What about cheese as a substrate ?


Wow! Even cheese?!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about her soaks.
> I am currently soaking Tidgy in two feet of Lucozade but she doesn't seem to like it .
> Will she get used to it in time ?


Hello Adam, I guess she will get used to it, eventually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, I guess she will get used to it, eventually.


Thanks, Gillian! 
You have put me at ease.
I thought I might be doing something wrong.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian!
> You have put me at ease.
> I thought I might be doing something wrong.


Goodness...........you're making me really laugh!!

Take it easy, she'll get used to YOU and you'll get used to her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness...........you're making me really laugh!!
> 
> Take it easy, she'll get used to YOU and you'll get used to her.


So far, she has only bitten off three fingers.
But they were wifey's and she has several others.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> I shall be using baked beans as my substrate, as they allow for burrowing and are good for retaining humidity.


A good idea Adam. You are doing well, when considering you're a beginner.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So far, she has only bitten off three fingers.
> But they were wifey's and she has several others.


Only? GOD only knows what she'll eat next.

Did she like them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A good idea Adam. You are doing well, when considering you're a beginner.


Thanks, I am learning so much in this Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Only? GOD only knows what she'll eat next.
> 
> Did she like them?


wifey ?
She was rather attached to them, yes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apparently, it's fine if I use fresh spaghetti.
> Is the garnish optional ?
> My tortoise is named Tidgy and she hates fresh greens.


You did not tell me: did you get the OK from the experts as far as spaghetti is concerned?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, I am learning so much in this Cold Dark Room!


Good to know.

We like having you here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You did not tell me: did you get the OK from the experts as far as spaghetti is concerned?


Yes, it's okay if it's fresh off the tree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good to know.
> 
> We like having you here.


Do I get points ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's okay if it's fresh off the tree.


In that case go for it. NO......NOT you, but your sweet Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do I get points ?



I seem to have forgotten. Sorry. Oh yes sure you do. 10 points for every message/alert, and 50 points for each "like" you receive. Does that sound fair to you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I seem to have forgotten. Sorry. Oh yes sure you do. 10 points for every message/alert, and 50 points for each "like" you receive. Does that sound fair to you?


Goodness, Gillian, I think i'll do well here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, Gillian, I think i'll do well here.


Of course you will. You may even win a........ *PRIZE*!  But please do not ask me to tell you what it is: it is a surprise for those of you at CDR who do well and get to 1,000,000 *ONE* *MILLION *points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Of course you will. You may even win a........ *PRIZE*!  But please do not ask me to tell you what it is: it is a surprise for those of you at CDR who do well and get to 1,000,0000 *ONE* *MILLION *points.


Quick, Gillian, edit !
You have 1 too many 0's in your million!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about her soaks.
> I am currently soaking Tidgy in two feet of Lucozade but she doesn't seem to like it .
> Will she get used to it in time ?




are you using original flavour?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quick, Gillian, edit !
> You have 1 too many 0's in your million!


Correct! That's 100 POINTS for you Adam!! Mathematics!!


----------



## Gillian M

What is Tidgy doing at the moment?  I bet she's asleep.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The pre-sliced stuff can be used in place of a shower curtain or pondliner to damp-proof a tort table.
> 
> And the only recommended use for aerosol and tube cheeses is as a sealant; they're not for human consumption.



since the moon is made of cheese and all... 

who was the first tort on the moon??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Linda.
> All sounds pretty positive today.
> Fingers crossed for sis.
> I don't have a cuttlefish bone, would a tin of calamari in olive oil suffice ?




i use dolphin friendly tuna cans... obviously I proved an electric tin opener


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Inshallah.
> Is it safe to use Turtle Wax to polish my tortoise ?




duh!!! the clue is in the name!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not that _gull_ible.
> It's a late lunch.




it was a fly through


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> I shall be using baked beans as my substrate, as they allow for burrowing and are good for retaining humidity.




don't forget to install some air conditioning to prevent humidity and force hibernation


----------



## johnandjade

just about to renovate to a chedder substrate... going to install a red coil bulb and a 179.8 FT deep tank of warter. obviously i will never bath him. 

I'm currently planting some ravioli to grow in winter. will get a perch in case he chooses to fly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> are you using original flavour?


Are there others ?
Should I be using them ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct! That's 100 POINTS for you Adam!! Mathematics!!


Gosh, i am doing well !
I'll have a Well Known Member in no time at this rate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What is Tidgy doing at the moment?  I bet she's asleep.


Just gone to bed after her supper.
Yep, she's asleep in her beans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i use dolphin friendly tuna cans... obviously I proved an electric tin opener


Can you train a tortoise to use a tin opener ?
Mine took months to learn how to use the TV remote.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> duh!!! the clue is in the name!


Silly me.
But Tidgy's a tortoise, so is it still okay?
Or should I go the local river and obtain some wild turtles ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't forget to install some air conditioning to prevent humidity and force hibernation


It's a bit expensive. 
Would a vacuum cleaner on blow be suitable ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just about to renovate to a chedder substrate... going to install a red coil bulb and a 179.8 FT deep tank of warter. obviously i will never bath him.
> 
> I'm currently planting some ravioli to grow in winter. will get a perch in case he chooses to fly
> View attachment 184641


I find they can be encouraged to fly with devices such as Ed's potato cannon. 
But I do provide a parachute, of course, though Tidgy enjoys it so much she always chooses not to pull the ripcord. 
And I am investing in a pizza bush.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, i am doing well !
> I'll have a Well Known Member in no time at this rate.


Yes, if you go on like this, and if you take care of your tort. I've decided to SUBTRACT points if I get the feeling that a member does not take care of his/her cute little tort.

Good luck.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can you train a tortoise to use a tin opener ?
> Mine took months to learn how to use the TV remote.


Well done Tidgy! That's 20 points.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are there others ?
> Should I be using them ?




yeah!! all at once


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, i am doing well !
> I'll have a Well Known Member in no time at this rate.




you will have a well known member?!?

... rude joke in there


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can you train a tortoise to use a tin opener ?
> Mine took months to learn how to use the TV remote.




tin openers are built in to their DNA , instinct kicks in 14yrs before the are delivered by a stork


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly me.
> But Tidgy's a tortoise, so is it still okay?
> Or should I go the local river and obtain some wild
> 
> 
> just apply in a counter clockwise direction and it will be ok


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a bit expensive.
> Would a vacuum cleaner on blow be suitable ?




perfectly! just remember to fill the bag with foreign objects first


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you will have a well known member?!?
> 
> ... rude joke in there


As if I weren't aware................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tin openers are built in to their DNA , instinct kicks in 14yrs before the are delivered by a stork


I thought tortoises were delivered by gooseberry bushes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perfectly! just remember to fill the bag with foreign objects first


Foreign objects ?
Will French onions, German sausages and Spanish paella suffice ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Foreign objects ?
> Will French onions, German sausages and Spanish paella suffice ?


French letters would be impolite. However, you can just about get away with those.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought tortoises were delivered by gooseberry bushes.


They should be amongst the beet greens. Sugars in fruit aren't good for them.


----------



## JoesMum

I have just read a selection of the above posts to Mum. She is howling with laughter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They should be amongst the beet greens. Sugars in fruit aren't good for them.


So feeding icing sugar without the orange cake is okay ?
And what should i use to beat my greens ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have just read a selection of the above posts to Mum. She is howling with laughter



Send her our love. 
It's nice when our silliness is appreciated. 
I am currently writing a care sheet entitled; "Why tortoises are best kept in pairs".


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So feeding icing sugar without the orange cake is okay ?
> And what should i use to beat my greens ?


Lemon drizzle is probably lower sugar. 

The effects of pineapple upside down cake are insufficiently researched. 

I prefer my Kenwood Chef for beating but the traditionalists use a wicker carpet beater which may be easier to source in Morocco


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Lemon drizzle is probably lower sugar.
> 
> The effects of pineapple upside down cake are insufficiently researched.
> 
> I prefer my Kenwood Chef for beating but the traditionalists use a wicker carpet beater which may be easier to source in Morocco


Great!!! 
I do have one of those carpet beaters so am now giving three kilos of brussels a darned good thrashing. 
I shall start experimenting with pineapple upside down cake using blackcurrant Black Forest Gateau as the control.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great!!!
> I do have one of those carpet beaters so am now giving three kilos of brussels a darned good thrashing.


Just don't admit to being British. We have enough problems with EU bureaucrats as it is. 



> I shall start experimenting with pineapple upside down cake using blackcurrant Black Forest Gateau as the control.


I think a Cornish Cream Tea is the accepted control for such for research.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just don't admit to being British. We have enough problems with EU bureaucrats as it is.
> 
> 
> I think a Cornish Cream Tea is the accepted control for such for research.


I can get away with looking like a Moroccan. 
Though Morocco has applied to be in the EU (really) as they are the only country in Africa not to be allowed in the African Union. 
I can't get Cornish cream here.
I can get strawberry jam and wifey makes scones. 
Would gecko milk be an acceptable substitute? There are plenty of geckos about at the moment.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can get away with looking like a Moroccan.
> Though Morocco has applied to be in the EU (really) as they are the only country in Africa not to be allowed in the African Union.
> I can't get Cornish cream here.
> I can get strawberry jam and wifey makes scones.
> Would gecko milk be an acceptable substitute? There are plenty of geckos about at the moment.


It depends if the geckos round your way are clots. 

(I'd better get to bed in case of a bad night )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It depends if the geckos round your way are clots.
> 
> (I'd better get to bed in case of a bad night )


They do seem to be pretty dim.
Night night, sleep tight.
Time to clean Tidgy's teeth before bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 170772
> Shelly's happy, I'm happy


I miss Shelly.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hi Lola. Hope you are both well.


Hi Gillian sorry so late getting back to you.
I'm very well, Lola's stump looked a bit sore this morning but better this evening.
He has been grounded today so no chance of rough surfaces irritating it.
I've been keeping it as clean as possible but it's impossible to cover it.
He is fine in himself and has a tremendous appetite.
Hope you and Oli and well too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it safe to feed spaghetti to my tortoise ?


Yes - but don't forget to leave her the tin opener.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of them are very polite and friendly.


The Daleks are a nightmare when they've had a few, and become very aggressive so just when you think you're about to get served they exterminate the bar staff and you have to wait for replacements.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes - but don't forget to leave her the tin opener.


More of that to come as you read on........................


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Things still improving with Mum. She's currently knitting which is a really good sign; mum knits a lot.
> 
> Daughter got her job - it's only in Sainsbury's filling station, but it will replenish her bank account until she gets something she actually wants to do
> 
> Sister is awaiting the outcome of her interview - there are more people being interviewed on Friday.
> 
> As for me, I'm optimistic that I'll go home on Sunday when sister's work schedule allows for her to take over if needed.
> 
> Hope all is well with the rest of the CDR inmates.


That's good news about your Mum and congratulations to your daughter, any job is better than none to keep her going.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm headed back to Georgia next week to see mom.
> she is suddenly anxious to get out of Georgia and come to Florida. But she has to apply for Florida Medicaid as a resident. It's a catch 22.
> It looks like she might be moving into my uncles house. It's north of me by about an hours drive on the freeway. (My house is too small)
> Then we can get her insured and try to look for a home for her up there because all that I've found here that is covered by Medicaid and her Social Security are Hell holes!
> I'll also be looking to purchase a house up there and put my current one up for sale.
> It'll be an hours drive to work, but the houses are so much cheaper there.(Port saint Lucy)


At least it will be easier when she's closer to you.
Sounds very complicated to relocate people who need care.
More stress for you Ed? Take it easy and keep an eye on your own health.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The Daleks are a nightmare when they've had a few, and become very aggressive so just when you think you're about to get served they exterminate the bar staff and you have to wait for replacements.


Evening, Lyn.
Shared a few drinks with the Dalek operators a couple of times, they did indeed get quite loud after a few. 
But never exterminated anybody much.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i use dolphin friendly tuna cans... obviously I proved an electric tin opener


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Shared a few drinks with the Dalek operators a couple of times, they did indeed get quite loud after a few.
> But never exterminated anybody much.


Evening Adam, I really hope any new tort owners don't stumble across this thread first!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam, I really hope any new tort owners don't stumble across this thread first!!


Um ?
What's wrong with it ?
I have just tucked Tidgy into her Slumberland King Size with her hot water bottle and teddy bear. 
Is this not the correct procedure ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Um ?
> What's wrong with it ?
> I have just tucked Tidgy into her Slumberland King Size with her hot water bottle and teddy bear.
> Is this not the correct procedure ?


No that's fine just make sure you turn the light out as they need darkness to sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No that's fine just make sure you turn the light out as they need darkness to sleep.


I was advised red coiled bulbs were the thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Rue said:


> ...bleach might even be safer. Who knows what's in the scent.


A very belated welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Please call again and the one-legged pirate should be happy to serve you with custard and a beverage of your choice.
Pull up an armadillo, sit down and relax for a while.


----------



## Lyn W

New planet discovered which is only 24 trillion miles away and could have right conditions for life.

All very exciting - but wish they'd spend the money for space programmes on solving this planet's problems


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was thinking about my older woman comment and realized that every girlfriend I ever had. Both wives and all but just one woman I ever dated have been older than myself.
> It's about 1 to 5 years with the biggest gap being 12 years.
> Strange, huh?
> I don't find myself attracted to older women in particular and it's not about maturity. I'm a young jerk at heart.
> Has anyone else had all younger or all older relationships?


wifey is 13 years my senior. 
I have mostly dated older ladies, too. 
( i nearly said "like you", but that could have another meaning)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> New planet discovered which is only 24 trillion miles away and could have right conditions for life.
> 
> All very exciting - but wish they'd spend the money for space programmes on solving this planet's problems


No, let's go out there! 
It's in the "life zone" as well, where the temperature is right for liquid water. 
Very exciting.
Proxima Centauri, here i come!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, let's go out there!
> It's in the "life zone" as well, where the temperature is right for liquid water.
> Very exciting.
> Proxima Centauri, here i come!


Proxima Centauri may be a bit hot - try Proxima b.
- pack an enormous bag for the journey, and they may not provide in flight meals so you'll need a big sandwich box too.


----------



## Lyn W

Off to Bath tomorrow (the city not my annual ablution)
Hopefully the weather will be OK - it's pouring down at the moment.
So I'd better say goodnight and get some sleep.
Hope you all have good Thursdays too
See you sometime tomorrow,
Nos da,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Proxima Centauri may be a bit hot - try Proxima b.
> - pack an enormous bag for the journey, and they may not provide in flight meals so you'll need a big sandwich box too.


I will insist that the cargo hold is full of cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Off to Bath tomorrow (the city not my annual ablution)
> Hopefully the weather will be OK - it's pouring down at the moment.
> So I'd better say goodnight and get some sleep.
> Hope you all have good Thursdays too
> See you sometime tomorrow,
> Nos da,


My favourite city in the UK.
wifey and i used to book the Royal Box the the theatre there at least once a month for several years. 
And we got married in the Roman Baths there (not the actual watery bits, but the building, though we spent time down by the baths themselves)
Photos later this week. 
We were the first to do this, and it was so successful they asked if they could use our special day as a model and sell it for couples getting married. 
Wish I'd asked for a percentage. We said, "yes", and Harper's magazine this month named it as one of Britain's top 5 wedding venues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Off to Bath tomorrow (the city not my annual ablution)
> Hopefully the weather will be OK - it's pouring down at the moment.
> So I'd better say goodnight and get some sleep.
> Hope you all have good Thursdays too
> See you sometime tomorrow,
> Nos da,


Nos da, Lyn.
Hope the weather's good for you and you have a splendid day in Aquae Sulis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a new topic?
> Kids?
> No kids?
> Why? (optional)
> Me. No kids.
> Though I have raised and supported five step kids during two marriages and currently have three step grandkids. (If there IS such a thing?)
> I was always afraid of having children. I thought that I would be too selfish. Too immature.And most of my girlfriends I didn't think made very good "Mom" material.
> I also grew up with no father and I wasn't in a hurry to pass down that whole ordeal.
> As chance would have it, I married two of the three women that I fell in love with and both of them had previously had children and had had their tubes tied. So unless something very unlikely happens, (I'm 51) My family tree ends with a dead limb!
> On a side note, I've only very recently started to regret not having kids.
> At least I wont have someone telling me what a lousy parent I was.


No kids.
Dislike them (with a very few exceptions). Even when i was a child i disliked most other children.
Always was too busy and too self-absorbed. 
Too late for wifey, now.
I too sometimes feel sad that my family stops here (2 brothers dead with no children either). 
And i could have taught a child a thing or two.
Tidgy is my little girl but she will never understand convergent evolution.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But you have all of us ! Evan me a61 year old child !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had the same job for 33 years, but as far as being married. 12 years. We've been together for 18.


Job ?
Married 115 years, together 236, feels like longer. 
Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! ow! Ow!
Ow!
wifey says its married 15 years, together 17 years, the time has flown by.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But you have all of us ! Evan me a61 year old child !


True, Gramps, very true. 
Bunch of delinquents
Let's all never grow up!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> True, Gramps, very true.
> Bunch of delinquents
> Let's all never grow up!


Don't forget the Bud ! 
And your one of us !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't forget the Bud !
> And your one of us !


I will never forget the Bud.
or my buddies.
And I am, indeed, one of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm using the cool Morocco wallet that Adam sent me.
> I tossed my other wallet with my pants into the washing machine and it flew apart!
> 
> View attachment 171133


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Though they can't spell Morocco in Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice . did he send and money in it


it is illegal to send money out of Morocco.
The man at the Post Office who checked the parcel would have "confiscated it".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> NO.
> _ WAS HOPING FOR A FEW ANCIENT gold coins._


Never realized you were a numismatist, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is SO unlike an American wallet. There are no spots for a credit card. That speaks volumes!!


Do you use the word wallet in the US ?
Isn't 'billfold' used over there ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I own six pair including a pair of bright lime green leather size 14 sport riding boots. (Something to behold!!) Two pair of black boots. Two pair of sneakers and some new hiking boots that I've never hiked in....But plan to.
> Oh, also my work shoes. They are of the $10 variety. So 7 pair.


A pair of brogues to wear, a pair for best, a pair of sandals I never wear and three pairs of slippers. 
My walking boots have fallen apart and need to be replaced.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What he sent one with a camel on it!!!?
> Hope he slipped a lump sum in it?
> It's very nice!


One less camel in Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Fido likes to watch the sunrise
> View attachment 171206


That is beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My daughter got some internet in Canada while we were asleep last night.
> 
> She sent some pictures - she's working every day with Black Tailed Prairie Dogs like this
> View attachment 171210
> 
> 
> The pups are due to emerge soon, so the pictures should get cuter


Wow!
Super.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> I shall be using baked beans as my substrate, as they allow for burrowing and are good for retaining humidity.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was advised red coiled bulbs were the thing.


I'd use fairy lights. The different colours flashing will give you a wider light spectrum.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> it is illegal to send money out of Morocco.
> The man at the Post Office who checked the parcel would have "confiscated it".




and toilet paper


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning fellow wibbilers. tired boy today. wondering what nonsense I'll be hit with today... I think I'm purposely getting hit with the bad jobs... the gaffa there is pally with our lad so he's covering for him and trying to slow me down Ha!! good luck!!


----------



## johnandjade

i have also been placed in the bay furthered away from my co worker... funny that!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Though they can't spell Morocco in Morocco.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Hope you're all fine.

A very nice wallet.  But goodness......the spelling of Morocco. Is English that bad there? OK, I do realize it was a French colony, but even so, what of dictionaries, computers, and so on?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.


Morning


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room.​


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning


Good morning Ed. Hope you are well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ed. Hope you are well.


Just wonderful.
How about yourself?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just wonderful.
> How about yourself?


So far, so good. 

It's extremely hot here. Very high temperature has kept me at home; and has even bothered Oli; despite the fact that I soak him three times a day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's not quite as hot here. Mostly because there is a big storm headed this way from the Atlantic. They generally suck up all of the weather.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not quite as hot here. Mostly because there is a big storm headed this way from the Atlantic. They generally suck up all of the weather.


Oh, here it's so hot that CDD (Civil Defence Dept.) cautioned: "Do NOT get exposed to the sun." The trouble is that it's "desert climate" with BOILING HOT Summer and FREEZING COLD Winter. NO Autumn NO Spring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


>


Not hot beans, Mooz, don't worry.
Obviously, these will be room temperature and kept moist by mixing extra ketchup in by hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'd use fairy lights. The different colours flashing will give you a wider light spectrum.


That's a great idea, i'll use some of our Christmas tree lights, wifey won't mind.
And I have a stroboscope to simulate flickering moonlight, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.


Good morning (just) to you, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and toilet paper


Morning (just), John
That was India that kept confiscating the loo rolls i posted to my girlfriend's sister.
Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning fellow wibbilers. tired boy today. wondering what nonsense I'll be hit with today... I think I'm purposely getting hit with the bad jobs... the gaffa there is pally with our lad so he's covering for him and trying to slow me down Ha!! good luck!!


You'll cope, John.
You know it.
You always do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope you're all fine.
> 
> A very nice wallet.  But goodness......the spelling of Morocco. Is English that bad there? OK, I do realize it was a French colony, but even so, what of dictionaries, computers, and so on?


Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.
I have never known a Moroccan own a dictionary in any language.
Computers, yes, but they only use them for chatting and playing games.
Darija, our local dialect of Arabic, doesn't even have a written form.
They can't get any languages right, most of them.
"Maroc", is the correct form, here, but, yes, English is rarely spoken and very badly used if at all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning


Good morning, Ed.
A very pleasant day to you, old chap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today I am going to try to relate everything to cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.
> I have never known a Moroccan own a dictionary in any language.
> Computers, yes, but they only use them for chatting and playing games.
> Darija, our local dialect of Arabic, doesn't even have a written form.
> They can't get any languages right, most of them.
> "Maroc", is the correct form, here, but, yes, English is rarely spoken and very badly used if at all.


[/QUOTE]
Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

What you said about English language in Morocco applies here as far as French language is concerned, which is somewhat expected.  Mind you, English language is not as good as it should be. 

Even here in Jordan, computers/laptops are generally used for games and chats.

Regards to you and Wifey, and *KISSES* to Tidgy from  Oli, who's sun-bathing with his hind legs stretched.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

What you said about English language in Morocco applies here as far as French language is concerned, which is somewhat expected.  Mind you, English language is not as good as it should be. 

Even here in Jordan, computers/laptops are generally used for games and chats.

Regards to you and Wifey, and *KISSES* to Tidgy from  Oli, who's sun-bathing with his hind legs stretched. [/QUOTE]
Do Jordanians eat a lot of cheese ?
And can you get English cheese there ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> What you said about English language in Morocco applies here as far as French language is concerned, which is somewhat expected.  Mind you, English language is not as good as it should be.
> 
> Even here in Jordan, computers/laptops are generally used for games and chats.
> 
> Regards to you and Wifey, and *KISSES* to Tidgy from  Oli, who's sun-bathing with his hind legs stretched.


Do Jordanians eat a lot of cheese ?
And can you get English cheese there ?[/QUOTE]
Yes. Jordanians love cheese as much as you do!  However, it's a type made here.

Cheese made in England or elsewhere, is also available. There are so *MANY* types - a very big choice. However, only the extremely rich can afford these.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do Jordanians eat a lot of cheese ?
> And can you get English cheese there ?


Yes. Jordanians love cheese as much as you do!  However, it's a type made here.

Cheese made in England or elsewhere, is also available. There are so *MANY* types - a very big choice. However, only the extremely rich can afford these.[/QUOTE]
Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As far as cheese is concerned, I am extremely rich.


----------



## johnandjade

so today I'm getting the dirty cars and the lads being given new cars all day! just as well I'm buttoned up the back and don't know what's going on.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes. Jordanians love cheese as much as you do!  However, it's a type made here.
> 
> Cheese made in England or elsewhere, is also available. There are so *MANY* types - a very big choice. However, only the extremely rich can afford these.


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As far as cheese is concerned, I am extremely rich. [/QUOTE]


I know. 





​Help yourselves Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so today I'm getting the dirty cars and the lads being given new cars all day! just as well I'm buttoned up the back and don't know what's going on.


Mmmmmmm.
Not entirely fair, but i see their thought processes here.
You'll be fine.
Strong as Canadian extra mature.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> As far as cheese is concerned, I am extremely rich.




I know. 




​Help yourselves Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. [/QUOTE]
Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tidgy doesn't eat cheese though.
It's bad for her.
Only used for her substrate when I've run out of beans.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Help yourselves Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.


Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tidgy doesn't eat cheese though.
It's bad for her.
Only used for her substrate when I've run out of beans.[/QUOTE]
What about Wifey? Does she like cheese as much as you do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tidgy doesn't eat cheese though.
> It's bad for her.
> Only used for her substrate when I've run out of beans.


What about Wifey? Does she like cheese as much as you do?[/QUOTE]
Yes, but I eat it secretly or tell her it's bad for her and makes her fat. 
I do all I can to prevent her having any.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about Wifey? Does she like cheese as much as you do?


Yes, but I eat it secretly or tell her it's bad for her and makes her fat.
I do all I can to prevent her having any.[/QUOTE]
Oh Adam, don't be mean. (Only joking, ok?) 

How about some...................

​




​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, but I eat it secretly or tell her it's bad for her and makes her fat.
> I do all I can to prevent her having any.


Oh Adam, don't be mean. (Only joking, ok?) 

How about some...................

​




​[/QUOTE]
Cheese on toasty!!!!!!!!
Double yummyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all, just quickly popping in before popping out again.
Bath was rained off so probably going tomorrow now.
What's been happening with Gillian's and Adam's posts they are all jumbled up?
Very confusing
Must dash - See you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just done some shopping, 
Bought: 
1 Cheese triangle thing.
8 pieces of toilet paper.
2 pieces of kitchen paper.
4 nose-blowy tissues (like Kleenex, but not)
3 cartons of milk
1 litre Sprite
1 litre Coke
1 litre Hawaii tropical drink
6 prickly pear fruits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all, just quickly popping in before popping out again.
> Bath was rained off so probably going tomorrow now.
> What's been happening with Gillian's and Adam's posts they are all jumbled up?
> Very confusing
> Must dash - See you later


Not sure.
I think Gillian has meerkats.
Afternoon, Lyn.
Off to purchase some cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Possibly but apart from not liking them few are actually affected by the noise etc. - mainly me and the people the other side of them and they rarely stand up to them. I'll see what the environmental health dept and solicitor say about the rubbish and lane. I am supposed to be having a lot of work done this summer - maybe I'll show them the same consideration!


Two wrongs a right do not make. 
Tempting, though.
As tempting as mature Camembert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There was a boy at my school called Justin Case! Either his parents either weren't thinking straight or they wanted him to grow up with a sense of humour.


When I used to do telesales we sometimes had access to the phone directories of the entire country.
So we used to find people with names like Donald Duck and Mickey Mouse (really, they do exist) and Mozzarella Cheese (no, that one's made up) ring them up and just giggle. Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about some Middle Eastern songs. Those generally make me insane.


You'd love the weddings here then.
Eight hours of the stuff
And lots of sweet tea and cakes.
No cheese at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> All this talk of cheese might lure Adam in for a while.


Missed that cheese lure. 
Not like me at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a new topic: "First time ever drunk."
> Since drinking keeps popping up.
> When I was 15 years old I had a Ford Torino and a learners permit to drive. I piled a couple of my friends in and we skipped school. My friend Brian bought along an inflatable raft and some empty gallon jugs and told us of a place that sold beer by the gallon..A drive through window and never asked for I.D.
> Right he was and each of us headed out to the Catawba river for some dangerously high and rough water armed with two gallons each of this mysteriously inexpensive beer. We took turns blowing up the stupid raft and we were already feeling stupid as we climbed into it. The water was really moving quickly and the flimsy, plastic oars flew out of our hands right away, leaving us at the mercy of the current. It was about then that I looked back at my car that was just a dark blue dot parked along the bank. (It occurred to me that we had no plan on getting back to it.)
> We banged along for a very, very long time until we encountered a strand of barbed wire from a submerged fence. It tore through at least two chambers of the raft and my friend Eddie who was sitting in the front and we began to sink and swim to the edge of the woods. Luckily the water was calmer by that time.
> We laid on the bank, finishing off our beer and tried to dry off. We were all covered in mud and clay. The bank was very slippery. Then stumbled towards some noise that we could here. At least another half mile. It turned out to be a tractor and we were smack dab in the middle of a pig farm. It was about that time that we also realized that most of what was on us what not mud at all! The farmer didn't say a word. He stopped, looked at us and then started working again......Kind of like he'd seen it before?
> Eventually we made it out to a main road that we figured was route 5. It was also about 20 miles from my car.
> We started walking, thumbs out, falling over. Very few cars passed by and no-one even though about stopping. Eddie was bleeding pretty badly. I had lost a shoe and Brian was walking with his eyes closed. No water. No more beer. Barfing and talking but making No sewnse.We walked for hours and as the sun started to set a truck stopped and let us in the back. It was clean and the driver had some bandages for Eddie. He also had some warm water in bottles for his radiator. but it was GOOD.
> We made it to the car at about 9 pm. None of our parents had seen or heard from us since about 8 that Morning and it was not a very good time.
> I never associated drinking with good times after that. I still haven't.
> The car still smelled like pig *** when I sold it a year later.
> I never spoke with Eddie again and Brian married a raging drunk at 19. Still upset about his raft.


I was about 5 years old.
My mother had another of her interminable Tupperware parties and I was gobbling cheese.fondue
Everyone was drinking sherry and people thought "A drop won't hurt him", and gave me a tiny sip. So i went around the room getting tiny sips.
Several times. 
Nobody could understand why i was giggling so much, i was a very polite, serious child.
I finally ran through the double French windows that opened onto the garden, only one door wasn't open. 
SMASH! 
I bounced off and fell on the floor, unhurt ans still giggling.
Bad way the next day, though.
Not been very fond of sherry since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out with Tidgy for some games of cricket. 
And a cheese sarnie or two.
See you later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> so today I'm getting the dirty cars and the lads being given new cars all day! just as well I'm buttoned up the back and don't know what's going on.


You are better with dirty cars than they are............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> A very pleasant day to you, old chap.


I'm 51 and the chafing has gotten much better, thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

well another day done. that place really is a joke now! i've got another lad working with me tomorrow who actually works!! be interesting to see how much more gets done. 

i got my wage rise!!!  

celibratiry pint


----------



## Moozillion

It seems like the "quote" feature on this thread sometimes makes it look like the wrong person is speaking...weird...or maybe I'm a but loopy today...


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ok- I'm either confused, going crazy, or somehow Adam and Gillian have exchanged identities!!!!!




its the mearkats being naughty again . 


how are you mrs b ??


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> its the mearkats being naughty again .
> 
> 
> how are you mrs b ??


Very tired, but fine, really.
I am temporarily immobilized by "feline paralysis": a cat in my lap! I don't want to move because it'll wake him. I'll see if hubby will bring me some lunch!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> As far as cheese is concerned, I am extremely rich.




I know. 





​Help yourselves Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy. [/QUOTE]

AHA!!!!
It's Adam and Gillian turning things all topsy-turvy!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Plus 1,000 points apiece for Adam and Gillian for playfulness, but then MINUS 999 points for confusing me before I've had my coffee!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Very tired, but fine, really.
> I am temporarily immobilized by "feline paralysis": a cat in my lap! I don't want to move because it'll wake him. I'll see if hubby will bring me some lunch!



awww  that's true love for you, and one lucky cat! I'm sure mr b will oblige  

retirement really sounds like it's keeping you busy!! your always doing something, enjoy the down time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know. Lots of dust.
> The dust is the only part that is in focus.
> It's a SCION. Yes, a TOYOTA.
> The Scion XB here would be a Toyota Corolla Rumion over there.
> Toyota was trying to sell some youth oriented vehicles and "Invented" the name Scion (OFFSPRING)
> It's a little van with a large engine. Kind of zoomy. We use it for groceries or if we have company over. It's our only four door vehicle.
> Actually, my truck also has four doors, but the back seats are very small.


It is said that when the manager of Toyota Europe rang Japan to ask for the European name for the new car they were making , the Japanese boss said, 'Stallion'. However, because of some pronunciation difficulties the car was marketed as the Toyota Starrion.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is said that when the manager of Toyota Europe rang Japan to ask for the European name for the new car they were making , the Japanese boss said, 'Stallion'. However, because of some pronunciation difficulties the car was marketed as the Toyota Starrion.




I think im back in toyota next week! branch manager asked spesficly for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well another day done. that place really is a joke now! i've got another lad working with me tomorrow who actually works!! be interesting to see how much more gets done.
> 
> i got my wage rise!!!
> 
> celibratiry pint


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Splendid news.
Now you can buy me a celebratory pint! 
And some Double Gloucester.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It seems like the "quote" feature on this thread sometimes makes it look like the wrong person is speaking...weird...or maybe I'm a but loopy today...


Nope, Gillian's meerkats were at it again. 
Afternoon, Bea.
I'm just enjoying a nice piece of Red Leicester.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Help yourselves Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.



AHA!!!!
It's Adam and Gillian turning things all topsy-turvy!!!! [/QUOTE]
Confused me, for a while, too.
Not sure what I'd posted and what was Gillian.
Which cheese is made backwards ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Plus 1,000 points apiece for Adam and Gillian for playfulness, but then MINUS 999 points for confusing me before I've had my coffee!!!


I'll settle for a point.
And some Gorgonzola.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think im back in toyota next week! branch manager asked spesficly for me


Your name had been Caerphilly noted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looks like adam gave up on carpentery and became a transformer
> View attachment 171607


I did.
But not transformable into a car which i hate.
But into a huge slab of Cheshire cheese.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is said that when the manager of Toyota Europe rang Japan to ask for the European name for the new car they were making , the Japanese boss said, 'Stallion'. However, because of some pronunciation difficulties the car was marketed as the Toyota Starrion.


The Starion was a short lived Mitsubishi.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Splendid news.
> Now you can buy me a celebratory pint!
> And some Double Gloucester.




January


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Starion was a short lived Mitsubishi.


Sorry, know nothing about cars.
Getting my manufacturers muddled up like a three cheese pizza.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I still don't know what a Corolla, Carina, Cressida or a Tercel are....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> January


Not long now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did.
> But not transformable into a car which i hate.
> But into a huge slab of Cheshire cheese.



what a shiny car


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still don't know what a Corolla, Carina, Cressida or a Tercel are....


I know what all the words mean, but as for the cars, i've heard of the Toyota Corolla or is that a Mitsubishi, too ?
None of them are cheese related.


----------



## johnandjade

early night tonight, everything will be against me tomorrow yet again, however i have a decent lad on side  

... that means i can slaughter each and every challenge that's thrown at me . the gaffa there was late today, and left around 3, I also had to bail him out with a full valet that the customer was in for! great organisation or what! should be my last day so have to leave them wanting more


----------



## Steve_carter

Good evening all. So my working day is over. Been an absolute killer but pushed through and made it to the other side. The U.K. have a bank holiday Monday so I've decided to take tomorrow off to allow a 4 day weekend. How's everyone being? Hope you all are doing well?

Now where is this foot stool & bottled beer...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> spot jade!!


Jade looks different in almost every picture I see of her.
Are you sure you don't have a harem of Jade's ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> early night tonight, everything will be against me tomorrow yet again, however i have a decent lad on side
> 
> ... that means i can slaughter each and every challenge that's thrown at me . the gaffa there was late today, and left around 3, I also had to bail him out with a full valet that the customer was in for! great organisation or what! should be my last day so have to leave them wanting more


Knock 'em dead, and leave 'em wanting more! 
Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssseeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Good evening all. So my working day is over. Been an absolute killer but pushed through and made it to the other side. The U.K. have a bank holiday Monday so I've decided to take tomorrow off to allow a 4 day weekend. How's everyone being? Hope you all are doing well?
> 
> Now where is this foot stool & bottled beer...


Hedgehog footstools are a bit spiky.
Evening, Steve.
Good here, nicely full of cheese. 
Enjoy your nice long weekend and your beer.


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Good evening all. So my working day is over. Been an absolute killer but pushed through and made it to the other side. The U.K. have a bank holiday Monday so I've decided to take tomorrow off to allow a 4 day weekend. How's everyone being? Hope you all are doing well?
> 
> Now where is this foot stool & bottled beer...




wooohooo!!! beer time


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jade looks different in almost every picture I see of her.
> Are you sure you don't have a harem of Jade's ?




honestly, one is more than enough!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> AHA!!!!
> It's Adam and Gillian turning things all topsy-turvy!!!!


Confused me, for a while, too.
Not sure what I'd posted and what was Gillian.
Which cheese is made backwards ?[/QUOTE]
Edam, of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Confused me, for a while, too.
> Not sure what I'd posted and what was Gillian.
> Which cheese is made backwards ?


Edam, of course! [/QUOTE]
Correct.
No points, though, I've not restarted them yet.
Hard cheese.


----------



## Moozillion

I should think that assigning points on the forum is nothing less than a full time job: you've got to read EVERY post, then decide if it is points-worthy, and keep track of the total. WHEW! FAR too much like work.
Maybe just do points on a daily or weekly basis and not over the long term?
We could each take a turn being "Points Master of the Week!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mmmmmmmmm.
Some sort of virus in some of the replies here.
Like mold in a Stilton.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all, just quickly popping in before popping out again.
> Bath was rained off so probably going tomorrow now.
> What's been happening with Gillian's and Adam's posts they are all jumbled up?
> Very confusing
> Must dash - See you later


Hi Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.

Don't know what on earth happened with Adam's posts and mine. Could be the....*CHEESE* that made a mess of the CDR, not only our posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I should think that assigning points on the forum is nothing less than a full time job: you've got to read EVERY post, then decide if it is points-worthy, and keep track of the total. WHEW! FAR too much like work.
> Maybe just do points on a daily or weekly basis and not over the long term?
> We could each take a turn being "Points Master of the Week!"


It used to take me hours and hours and then the monthly totals. 
I do read every post here anyway, it's only polite if people are nice enough to post In the Cold Dark Room.
I'm up to April 26th in catching up with all the old posts i missed when i was away, but I will read every one without giving points, even for cheese ones.
The points will return in a new format for an experiment, soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.
> 
> Don't know what on earth happened with Adam's posts and mine. Could be the....*CHEESE* that made a mess of the CDR, not only our posts.


Evening.
Cheese doesn't make a mess of anything ! 
Except Tidgy's enclosure.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening.
> Cheese doesn't make a mess of anything !
> Except Tidgy's enclosure.


Have you considered couscous as a substrate? It's probably cheaper than baked beans in Morocco and holds moisture well. (I recommend chicken stock in couscous.)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening.
> Cheese doesn't make a mess of anything !
> Except Tidgy's enclosure.


Hi! Let's see whether it does or not. Here you are.....

​





​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Have you considered couscous as a substrate? It's probably cheaper than baked beans in Morocco and holds moisture well. (I recommend chicken stock in couscous.)


That's a good idea, but it takes a long time to prepare couscous.
But that's true of baked beans, too. 
Here they are called lubya and everyone makes their own, so they are very cheap. 
The French supermarket started selling tins of beans about 6 months back, but before that I'd never seen tinned beans here. People don't buy tinned goods here, except for sweetcorn, fish and tomato puree, so they all thought I was crazy when i told them no one in the UK made their own and it always came in a tin. No tinned cheese, thankfully.
Turkey stock is preferable, I find.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Let's see whether it does or not. Here you are.....
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Edam ?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still don't know what a Corolla, Carina, Cressida or a Tercel are....


Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Edam ?


Don't know.  Ask someone else at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't know.  Ask someone else at CDR.


Edam is an anagram of Adam if you spell it wrongly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Edam is an anagram of Adam if you spell it wrongly.


I know.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Edam is an anagram of Adam if you spell it wrongly.


Roquefort is an anagram of my name spelled wrongly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Roquefort is an anagram of my name spelled wrongly


And Cliff Richard is thus an anagram of "love".


----------



## JoesMum

Quick Mum update for the evening: I got her out for a cup of tea in a cafe about 10 minutes walk from her flat this afternoon. All going very well indeed. She tires very quickly, but it's hard to remember how bad she was on Monday


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Quick Mum update for the evening: I got her out for a cup of tea in a cafe about 10 minutes walk from her flat this afternoon. All going very well indeed. She tires very quickly, but it's hard to remember how bad she was on Monday


Hi Linda, glad to hear your mother's better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Quick Mum update for the evening: I got her out for a cup of tea in a cafe about 10 minutes walk from her flat this afternoon. All going very well indeed. She tires very quickly, but it's hard to remember how bad she was on Monday


Splendid ! 
Excellent news.


----------



## jaizei

Should I order pizza?


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> Should I order pizza?




Why not?


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Should I order pizza?


It depends on how you order them. 

Alphabetical order is a bit boring for the CDR. You could order them by the squishiness of the cheese on top.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams!​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jade looks different in almost every picture I see of her.
> Are you sure you don't have a harem of Jade's ?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Should I order pizza?


Might as well.
The movie's finished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR and sweet dreams!​


Night, Gillian.
Ahlam ladida.


----------



## JoesMum

Just had a chat with Joe's Sister. Temperatures back in Kent have been somewhat warmer (mid 30s C) than oop north in Buxton. (A misty rainy 17C)

Joe has been eating his way through everything put out for him. Apparently he ate an enormous romaine lettuce to a tiny stump today as well as spending most of the day grazing on clover and other lawn weeds. He normally retreats to the shade on hot days like this. 

Joe's sister says the volume of manure on the lawn looks more like a horse produced it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just had a chat with Joe's Sister. Temperatures back in Kent have been somewhat warmer (mid 30s C) than oop north in Buxton. (A misty rainy 17C)
> 
> Joe has been eating his way through everything put out for him. Apparently he ate an enormous romaine lettuce to a tiny stump today as well as spending most of the day grazing on clover and other lawn weeds. He normally retreats to the shade on hot days like this.
> 
> Joe's sister says the volume of manure on the lawn looks more like a horse produced it.



Always good to know he's missing you so much!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought you might get a chuckle out of this.
Now my mother thinks that every day is Saturday.
I wish life was so simple.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you might get a chuckle out of this.
> Now my mother thinks that every day is Saturday.
> I wish life was so simple.


Me too !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you might get a chuckle out of this.
> Now my mother thinks that every day is Saturday.
> I wish life was so simple.


Isn't it always Saturday ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Hello everyone in this bizarre place of cheese, coffee and everything in between. I'm only on page 31 so have a lot of catching up to do but it's very late I will do more back research tomorrow, bye for now


May Day!
Your first Cold Dark Room Post.
But now you've been missing for 3 weeks.
Hope you're okay and that'll you'll be back soon.
or did you get lost trying to find Corner TEN ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> went a bit daft on amazon! my hands are really bad just now so have ordered hand creams. ordered some more detaling toys including a buffer for paint work, I still need to order a heat gun, a plainer and a sander. I really need a shed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, up nice and eary today and full of beans


You been eating Fido's substrate again ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm envious. All I have is water and cheese in my fridge.


What more does one need ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad jade doesn't visit here!
> 
> View attachment 172651


But I'll tell her.
Ya-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! 
ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all.
Bit tired after my non-cheese shopping trip.
Up to May in my catch up of posts. 
Nearly done.


----------



## Pearly

Oh boy! I miss a day here and there are like 300something posts! No way I'd ever be able to catch up on this thread! But I really miss ya'll All's good here. We are finally getting some rain after few weeks of a very brutal and oppressive heat. World news is bad/sad. Floods here, in India, earthquake in Italy... I hate to think of the devastation of a medieval town. Everything turned to rubble. Looking at those pictures it reminds me of my home country's capitol (Warsaw) after WWII. So much suffering! I think I need to stop thinking about this now because right before falling asleep it is much better for me not to have those thoughts. I hate nightmares. They leave me emotionally or spiritually or both exhausted and that kind of sleep in my view loses on it's restorative value. Anyway, good to read at least 1 page of your posts. I may skip through couple of general or redfoot threads until i drop into my sweet oblivion. Wishing everyone a good night


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you wonderful lot  
it's payday wooohooo!!! 
I'm going to motivate my co worker today with beer... will take him for a few jars IF we kill it today 
I'm out to prove a point and going in an hour early to get a head start as I know whats ahead. the harder I'm pushed the harder I fight back... its tartan spartan time!!! (warface) 

hope everyone has a great day and goals are achieved... let's go show the world how awesome we all are  

WIBBLE


----------



## johnandjade

yeah john, i'll be in from 0700... its 0725 and place locked up!! they don't keep the key where they used to so I'm stuck!


----------



## johnandjade

finally!!! let the games begin!


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Oh boy! I miss a day here and there are like 300something posts! No way I'd ever be able to catch up on this thread! But I really miss ya'll All's good here. We are finally getting some rain after few weeks of a very brutal and oppressive heat. World news is bad/sad. Floods here, in India, earthquake in Italy... I hate to think of the devastation of a medieval town. Everything turned to rubble. Looking at those pictures it reminds me of my home country's capitol (Warsaw) after WWII. So much suffering! I think I need to stop thinking about this now because right before falling asleep it is much better for me not to have those thoughts. I hate nightmares. They leave me emotionally or spiritually or both exhausted and that kind of sleep in my view loses on it's restorative value. Anyway, good to read at least 1 page of your posts. I may skip through couple of general or redfoot threads until i drop into my sweet oblivion. Wishing everyone a good night


I recommend the Adam's enclosure questions from about 36 hours ago to cheer you up 

Start about here (page 2179)
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2179


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I recommend the Adam's enclosure questions from about 36 hours ago to cheer you up
> 
> Start about here (page 2179)
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2179


Good morning CDR!

Go sock it to 'em John. You know you're in the right


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> yeah john, i'll be in from 0700... its 0725 and place locked up!! they don't keep the key where they used to so I'm stuck!


Have a Bud , if you still Can't find the key , find the next Bud !


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone, hope you're all ok.
Very nice day here-sunny but not humid. It's been very humid the last couple of days and 31 degrees. Spuds been loving it outside, so has Monty. 

As for me, I have been trying to complete all the challenges in Ricky Dillon's book. They get very hard and one of them is to propose to a stranger lol. As soon as my friends are back from holiday we will get to work with completing them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here I am in TCDR at 1:44 am pct-USA. I've a pre-job interview tomorrow/ today. 1hr drive. Eat, drink very strong coffee, smoke two cigs. , read in the porcelain office , shave and shower. Wish me luck getting out of here on time. I'm leaving 30 minutes early from here for driving confusions that are bound to happen. Again wish me luck. I'll let ya'll know when I get there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I am in TCDR at 1:44 am pct-USA. I've a pre-job interview tomorrow/ today. 1hr drive. Eat, drink very strong coffee, smoke two cigs. , read in the porcelain office , shave and shower. Wish me luck getting out of here on time. I'm leaving 30 minutes early from here for driving confusions that are bound to happen. Again wish me luck. I'll let ya'll know when I get there.


Good luck, ken.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I started feeding my Redfoot more fruit about 12 months ago to about 40%. (A tip I got from someone) And it seems to me that it has accelerated their growth and weight. Not meaning that they are fat. Just extra big now. I wish I had measured their growth up to this point because it looks like the rate has at least doubled. I may start a thread about it.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Have a Bud , if you still Can't find the key , find the next Bud !




only 6hrs to go


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all ok.
> Very nice day here-sunny but not humid. It's been very humid the last couple of days and 31 degrees. Spuds been loving it outside, so has Monty.
> 
> As for me, I have been trying to complete all the challenges in Ricky Dillon's book. They get very hard and one of them is to propose to a stranger lol. As soon as my friends are back from holiday we will get to work with completing them.


The last person I proposed to turned into a stranger soon afterwards.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I am in TCDR at 1:44 am pct-USA. I've a pre-job interview tomorrow/ today. 1hr drive. Eat, drink very strong coffee, smoke two cigs. , read in the porcelain office , shave and shower. Wish me luck getting out of here on time. I'm leaving 30 minutes early from here for driving confusions that are bound to happen. Again wish me luck. I'll let ya'll know when I get there.




best of luck cowboy! safe trip


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> only 6hrs to go


Hello, John.


----------



## johnandjade

dropped a fire extinguisher on my wee toe!! ouchy!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, John.




good morning mr ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> dropped a fire extinguisher on my wee toe!! ouchy!!


Now it wont be the smallest toe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nasty thunderstorms around here this morning.
The tortoises love it. 
The dog refuses to go outside. So, I put down pee pee pads.


----------



## johnandjade

nice bruise


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck, ken.





johnandjade said:


> best of luck cowboy! safe trip


Thanks ya'll. I'm not worried about the drive, my Vicky treats my very well for an 18 yr. old. What I'm slightly concerned about is the waking up and acting normal, (LOL) for the interview. Figuring I'll remove my cowboy hat when getting out of my car.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> nice bruise
> View attachment 184756


That's a beauty alright.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you might get a chuckle out of this.
> Now my mother thinks that every day is Saturday.
> I wish life was so simple.


I would love every day to be Saturday!!!
Hi Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> propose to a stranger lol.


........last time I tried that I had a restraining order put on me - I just can't take no for an answer!!!


Hi SpudsMum hope you are enjoying the hols, not much of them left now


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I am in TCDR at 1:44 am pct-USA. I've a pre-job interview tomorrow/ today. 1hr drive. Eat, drink very strong coffee, smoke two cigs. , read in the porcelain office , shave and shower. Wish me luck getting out of here on time. I'm leaving 30 minutes early from here for driving confusions that are bound to happen. Again wish me luck. I'll let ya'll know when I get there.


Best of luck to you Ken! Hope it all goes well. Let us know.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nice bruise
> View attachment 184756


Ouch!! I bet you said a few 'oh dear me's' and 'gawd blimey it hurts'
Make sure its not broken John - lots of little bones in feet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Gillian.
> Ahlam ladida.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

I'm afraid my sleep was anything but "ahlam ladida." In fact it was full of nightmares!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Oh boy! I miss a day here and there are like 300something posts! No way I'd ever be able to catch up on this thread! But I really miss ya'll All's good here. We are finally getting some rain after few weeks of a very brutal and oppressive heat. World news is bad/sad. Floods here, in India, earthquake in Italy... I hate to think of the devastation of a medieval town. Everything turned to rubble. Looking at those pictures it reminds me of my home country's capitol (Warsaw) after WWII. So much suffering! I think I need to stop thinking about this now because right before falling asleep it is much better for me not to have those thoughts. I hate nightmares. They leave me emotionally or spiritually or both exhausted and that kind of sleep in my view loses on it's restorative value. Anyway, good to read at least 1 page of your posts. I may skip through couple of general or redfoot threads until i drop into my sweet oblivion. Wishing everyone a good night


Nice to hear from you, Ewa. 
Still no rain here.
The world news is always depressing, but makes me very grateful for what i have. Best not to overthink it, though one does feel for all these poor people. 
I like nightmares, it's like watching a good horror film.
Therefore, I almost never get them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning you wonderful lot
> it's payday wooohooo!!!
> I'm going to motivate my co worker today with beer... will take him for a few jars IF we kill it today
> I'm out to prove a point and going in an hour early to get a head start as I know whats ahead. the harder I'm pushed the harder I fight back... its tartan spartan time!!! (warface)
> 
> hope everyone has a great day and goals are achieved... let's go show the world how awesome we all are
> 
> WIBBLE


Good afternoon, you wonderful John.
Not payday today, but because wifey is behind on hours worked this month, she has to do two students and i get the day off!
Again.
Beer is considered by some to be a better motivator even than cheese.
I think i'll be showing the inside of my house how awesome i am today, so only wifey and Tidgy will know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I recommend the Adam's enclosure questions from about 36 hours ago to cheer you up
> 
> Start about here (page 2179)
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2179


That was pretty funny. 
And it got your mum laughing! 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Have a Bud , if you still Can't find the key , find the next Bud !


Morning, Grandpa! 
Enjoying a Bud or sleeping now ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to hear from you, Ewa.
> Still no rain here.
> The world news is always depressing, but makes me very grateful for what i have. Best not to overthink it, though one does feel for all these poor people.
> I like nightmares, it's like watching a good horror film.
> Therefore, I almost never get them.


No rain here either. It does not rain here till October. i don't like rain, but at the same time we need it here: Jordan's REAL ISSUE is water, especially with the population rising each and every day.

You like nightmares, Adam?! Did you read my post as fr as sleep and "sweet dreams" are concerned?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all ok.
> Very nice day here-sunny but not humid. It's been very humid the last couple of days and 31 degrees. Spuds been loving it outside, so has Monty.
> 
> As for me, I have been trying to complete all the challenges in Ricky Dillon's book. They get very hard and one of them is to propose to a stranger lol. As soon as my friends are back from holiday we will get to work with completing them.


Afternoon, Spud's Mum.
Afternoon, Spud.
Afternoon, Monty. 
Lovely weather and on your holidays, too! Most unusual.
Why not go on to the Introductions forum here and propose to "New Tortoise Owner From California", or something ?
That'll make 'em feel welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here I am in TCDR at 1:44 am pct-USA. I've a pre-job interview tomorrow/ today. 1hr drive. Eat, drink very strong coffee, smoke two cigs. , read in the porcelain office , shave and shower. Wish me luck getting out of here on time. I'm leaving 30 minutes early from here for driving confusions that are bound to happen. Again wish me luck. I'll let ya'll know when I get there.


Best of luck, Ken.
Knock 'em dead! 
Always wise to leave early.
Very best of luck,again, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I started feeding my Redfoot more fruit about 12 months ago to about 40%. (A tip I got from someone) And it seems to me that it has accelerated their growth and weight. Not meaning that they are fat. Just extra big now. I wish I had measured their growth up to this point because it looks like the rate has at least doubled. I may start a thread about it.


Morning, Ed.
You should.
Very intriguing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nasty thunderstorms around here this morning.
> The tortoises love it.
> The dog refuses to go outside. So, I put down pee pee pads.


Tidgy goes crazy in thunderstorms, races about and can't sleep. I have to stay up with the poor girl until it's blown over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice bruise
> View attachment 184756


Ouchy!
Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks ya'll. I'm not worried about the drive, my Vicky treats my very well for an 18 yr. old. What I'm slightly concerned about is the waking up and acting normal, (LOL) for the interview. Figuring I'll remove my cowboy hat when getting out of my car.
> View attachment 184760


Twould be for the best.
I'm not too hot on acting normal, either.
When I went to sort out some serious financial business in Spain recently, I forgot to take off my Scottish hat. 


And then it's hard for people to take one seriously.
wifey and John never warned me.
But we had all had a couple of sherbets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would love every day to be Saturday!!!
> Hi Ed!


Good afternoon, Lyn. 
I just had to check to see what day it actually was!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> I'm afraid my sleep was anything but "ahlam ladida." In fact it was full of nightmares!


Sorry that you don't like nightmares.
I was just saying in a post how much i like them. 
Afternoon, Gillian.
Afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks ya'll. I'm not worried about the drive, my Vicky treats my very well for an 18 yr. old. What I'm slightly concerned about is the waking up and acting normal, (LOL) for the interview. Figuring I'll remove my cowboy hat when getting out of my car.
> View attachment 184760



Wishing you good luck Ken!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry that you don't like nightmares.
> I was just saying in a post how much i like them.
> Afternoon, Gillian.
> Afternoon, Oli.


Good afternoon. 

I read that post of yours, Adam.  (No comment-like Euronews).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> I read that post of yours, Adam.  (No comment-like Euronews).


Boo!!!
I'm a monster!!!!!
Raaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
ha de ha de ha.
Er, hem.
Sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!!!
> I'm a monster!!!!!
> Raaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
> ha de ha de ha.
> Er, hem.
> Sorry.


Oh no you aren't. You're Tidgy's Dad and Oli's father-in-law. 

How's the weather back there? The heat wave insists on remaining in Jordan; seems to enjoy it here.  Poor Oli is *SO* restless.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!!!
> I'm a monster!!!!!
> Raaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
> ha de ha de ha.
> Er, hem.
> Sorry.




What of this "guy" if "guy" is the right word, here?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks ya'll. I'm not worried about the drive, my Vicky treats my very well for an 18 yr. old. What I'm slightly concerned about is the waking up and acting normal, (LOL) for the interview. Figuring I'll remove my cowboy hat when getting out of my car.
> View attachment 184760


Truly the LAST of the overly engineered and well built American cars.
And the geniuses at Ford discontinued it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no you aren't. You're Tidgy's Dad and Oli's father-in-law.
> 
> How's the weather back there? The heat wave insists on remaining in Jordan; seems to enjoy it here.  Poor Oli is *SO* restless.


41°C here at the moment, hotter on the terrace, no breeze, lovely.
But a possible thunderstorm this evening.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> What of this "guy" if "guy" is the right word, here?


It looks remarkably like my X-mother in law.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What of this "guy" if "guy" is the right word, here?


That's me first thing in the morning, Gillian.
Where did you get that?
Has wifey been posting?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I would love every day to be Saturday!!!
> Hi Ed!


Hello there miss Lyn!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm calling a realtor this weekend to get my little house appraised. just to see what I could expect.
Kelly and I are toying with the idea of buying another, larger house a little further north of here. Less than an hours drive to and from work.(Much cheaper houses there.)
And then just moving my mother in with us.
I got a chill just writing that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 41°C here at the moment, hotter on the terrace, no breeze, lovely.
> Put a possible thunderstorm this evening.


Temperature in Amman is more or less 40 degrees C, however it's far too early to mention rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm calling a realtor this weekend to get my little house appraised. just to see what I could expect.
> Kelly and I are toying with the idea of buying another, larger house a little further north of here. Less than an hours drive to and from work.(Much cheaper houses there.)
> And then just moving my mother in with us.
> I got a chill just writing that.


As I say, big life changes afoot.
Nervousness and stress, but it'll all work out for the best.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's me first thing in the morning, Gillian.
> Where did you get that?
> Has wifey been posting?


A friend of mine sent to to me by e-mail: being funny, so as to speak. No, Wfey hasn't been posting as far as I know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Also some time this weekend I'm going to post a new Redfoot tortoise pen video for YOUTUBE. This one will have actual sound and I'll point out some pros and cons to doing the things I've done. The last time I forgot that I could talk.
This may be the last video if I sell the house. If I put it on the market, I'll have to take down that pen and bring the gang inside the patio.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks remarkably like my X-mother in law.


Hi Ed. That pretty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Also some time this weekend I'm going to post a new Redfoot tortoise pen video for YOUTUBE. This one will have actual sound and I'll point out some pros and cons to doing the things I've done. The last time I forgot that I could talk.
> This may be the last video if I sell the house. If I put it on the market, I'll have to take down that pen and bring the gang inside the patio.


Don't forget to link the video here!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. That pretty?


She was Demon possessed. I saw that woman fall down a flight of stairs. High on her medication. Smack into our front door and then fall backwards down another flight of stairs into the basement. I slowly got up out of my chair to check up on her. Just in time to meet her coming back up the staircase.
Not a scratch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget to link the video here!


Embarrassed to say I don't know how.
I'll make sure that Suki gets another cameo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Embarrassed to say I don't know how.


Once you've uploaded it to You Tube, just copy and paste the www address at the top of the screen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we can mix it up and meet in france


...............or Spain...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It might be time to move?
> Seriously. It sounds more like a prison than a place to live on purpose.
> I mean this with no disrespect to you.
> You need more joy in your life.


She's got us.
And sweet Oli.
What more joy could anyone possibly want ?
@Gillian Moore


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> She was Demon possessed. I saw that woman fall down a flight of stairs. High on her medication. Smack into our front door and then fall backwards down another flight of stairs into the basement. I slowly got up out of my chair to check up on her. Just in time to meet her coming back up the staircase.
> Not a scratch.


Wow! An iron woman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Once again, you are right Ed. But let me put it this way: most countries in this part of the world are like this.
> 
> Time to move? Where to?


"To where?" , Gillian, "To where?"
I've heard Proxima b is very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hows Spud doing? I know its only been a couple hours, but i love seeing pictures of him!


Your first Cold Dark Room post, Linhdan ?
Hope they offered you refreshment and an armadillo. 
Glad you stayed with us
Though you haven't posted for a day or two. 
Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "To where?" , Gillian, "To where?"
> I've heard Proxima b is very nice.


Again....NO COMMENTS!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "To where?" , Gillian, "To where?"
> I've heard Proxima b is very nice.


We still didn't hear where you lived before you went to Jordan.
Was it less hot?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> We still didn't hear where you lived before you went to Jordan.
> Was it less hot?



I lived somewhere!! hahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I lived somewhere!! hahahaha


Finland!
I always imagine you with a Finnish accent.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finland!
> I always imagine you with a Finnish accent.


Maybe maybe not.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm calling a realtor this weekend to get my little house appraised. just to see what I could expect.
> Kelly and I are toying with the idea of buying another, larger house a little further north of here. Less than an hours drive to and from work.(Much cheaper houses there.)
> And then just moving my mother in with us.
> I got a chill just writing that.




Your a good son with a big heart!
We moved my 88y/o in laws with us and it was so much easier to care for them. Not saying it was rosy, they did get on my nerves some days but all was good.
It lasted about 4 yrs and then we had to move them to assisted living.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Your a good son with a big heart!
> We moved my 88y/o in laws with us and it was so much easier to care for them. Not saying it was rosy, they did get on my nerves some days but all was good.
> It lasted about 4 yrs and then we had to move them to assisted living.


Hello there, Kathy.
Hope all is well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Your a good son with a big heart!
> We moved my 88y/o in laws with us and it was so much easier to care for them. Not saying it was rosy, they did get on my nerves some days but all was good.
> It lasted about 4 yrs and then we had to move them to assisted living.


She's currently in assisted living. A nice one.
She has no idea how much worse things could be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ah, the first rumble of thunder over the mountains.
And then the next.
It's coming this way! 
Tidgy hasn't noticed yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> I lived somewhere!! hahahaha


Geez!
Why all the mystery?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez!
> Why all the mystery?


Women like to be mysterious. 
I don't understand any of 'em.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez!
> Why all the mystery?


I won't deny it : I'm *VERY* mysterious, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's already been proven that all of the CDR women are beautiful.
And so is Adam


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Women like to be mysterious.
> I don't understand any of 'em.


So true. And I'm *NUMBER ONE*.

Y0ou say you don't understand any of them, not even Wifey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's already been proven that all of the CDR women are beautiful.
> And so is Adam


Indeed, tis true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So true. And I'm *NUMBER ONE*.
> 
> Y0ou say you don't understand any of them, not even Wifey?


Especially not wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially not wifey.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially not wifey.


I DO understand.
If I understood my wife, I may find I don't like her.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I DO understand.
> If I understood my wife, I may find I don't like her.




Oh no......................... Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I DO understand.
> If I understood my wife, I may find I don't like her.


Quite. 
Best not to know.
And don't ask questions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> PS
> Now go to Yvonne G. And remind her to drink water ! Sorry beer God !


Drink water @Yvonne G !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If we ever meet up, would my ONE BEER limit be alright?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If we ever meet up, would my ONE BEER limit be alright?


Most of my friends here are 100% teetotal. 
We'd cope. 
And you mean "When we meet up".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Somewhere exists a photo of part of Gillians arm and I can NOT find it!!
I remember it vividly!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most of my friends here are 100% teetotal.
> We'd cope.
> And you mean "When we meet up".


Yes. When.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Will said:


> An interesting video of chelonian conservation. Pelf, the woman heading this up, was one of the attendees of the conservation program I ran for 11 years while living on the east coast. That program I shared in one of the B-TFO posts http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/chelonian-history-iv.76245/ .
> 
> One of my needs is to feel like I am contributing to wildlife conservation. To me it's only wildlife if it's in the wild.


Lovely vid, Will.
What pretty creatures they are. (the turtles and the people).
A very, very belated welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Sorry, i was AWOL at the time of your visit.
Anytime you feel like some custard and a brew, please grab an armadillo and relax.
And if you have any other nice videos about your person, please don't hesitate to post them here.
Some of us don't get out much.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy goes crazy in thunderstorms, races about and can't sleep. I have to stay up with the poor girl until it's blown over.


Elsa doesn't like thunderstorms either. Sometimes she seems to panic and just runs back and forth in one spot. Other times she is calmer: heads to the high ground in her enclosure and hunkers down close under the larger plants.

When she panics, I bring her inside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Elsa doesn't like thunderstorms either. Sometimes she seems to panic and just runs back and forth in one spot. Other times she is calmer: heads to the high ground in her enclosure and hunkers down close under the larger plants.
> 
> When she panics, I bring her inside.


Tidgy panics inside too! 
She's okay at the moment but it is now raining, slightly.
I keep telling her it's okay and just her imagination.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy panics inside too!
> She's okay at the moment but it is now raining, slightly.
> I keep telling her it's okay and just her imagination.


Wow! She REALLY doesn't like thunderstorms!  Once she's inside, Elsa just digs in somewhere and sleeps til it's over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wow! She REALLY doesn't like thunderstorms!  Once she's inside, Elsa just digs in somewhere and sleeps til it's over.


I let her roam the apartment or she'll flip herself. (I know, I know). 
She rushes about , seemingly coming back to see if daddy and mummy are okay and then off again. 
This can go on for hours til she falls asleep exhausted or the storm passes over.
This is only a little one and the thunder's stopped so i think we're fine. She's eating happily.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm calling a realtor this weekend to get my little house appraised. just to see what I could expect.
> Kelly and I are toying with the idea of buying another, larger house a little further north of here. Less than an hours drive to and from work.(Much cheaper houses there.)
> And then just moving my mother in with us.
> I got a chill just writing that.




you are a saint sir


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> She was Demon possessed. I saw that woman fall down a flight of stairs. High on her medication. Smack into our front door and then fall backwards down another flight of stairs into the basement. I slowly got up out of my chair to check up on her. Just in time to meet her coming back up the staircase.
> Not a scratch.




regan?? walking like a crab ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! An iron woman?




thatcher


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> thatcher


No politics here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hear hear! we all need some down time, even superman had kryptonite.


And I've got camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No politics here.


I think John was talking about someone who makes or mends straw roofing, Gillian.


----------



## johnandjade

home  my lad went above and beyond today so I took him for a few pigs ears . 

the toe... hmmm,





told you today was against me!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think John was talking about someone who makes or mends straw roofing, Gillian.


Oh........ in that case:

Very sorry @johnandjade . Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home  my lad went above and beyond today so I took him for a few pigs ears .
> 
> the toe... hmmm,
> View attachment 184799
> View attachment 184800
> View attachment 184801
> 
> 
> told you today was against me!!


Ouch!!!
Not pretty.


----------



## johnandjade

all due to working in a #^*+ hole and tidying up!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh........ in that case:
> 
> Very sorry @johnandjade . Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> home  my lad went above and beyond today so I took him for a few pigs ears .
> 
> the toe... hmmm,
> View attachment 184799
> View attachment 184800
> View attachment 184801
> 
> 
> told you today was against me!!


Sorry to hear and see that, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouch!!!
> Not pretty.




interested to see if it is smashed up, could get a payout


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear and see that, John.




you mean sorry to see


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 184802
> 
> 
> 
> all due to working in a #^*+ hole and tidying up!!!


Home now.
Calm down.
Deep breaths.
Feet up (well I guess you have to).
And relax.
Beer time.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> you mean sorry to see


Yep! And sorry for the mistake as well.


----------



## johnandjade

the money shot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> interested to see if it is smashed up, could get a payout


Just looks bruised to me.
Use a hammer on it for the payout.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Home now.
> Calm down.
> Deep breaths.
> Feet up (well I guess you have to).
> And relax.
> Beer time.




.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep! And sorry for the mistake as well.




made the day more fun


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just looks bruised to me.
> Use a hammer on it for the payout.




i can promise you jade will end up stepping on it tonight:/


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> made the day more fun


Fun?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can promise you jade will end up stepping on it tonight:/


Yup, worth it for the money. 
Get her to jump off the wardrobe on it.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Fun?




yeah, knew i had everything against me today... the pain just made me more determined to grit my teeth and push on  



... yes i is a strange one me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, worth it for the money.
> Get her to jump off the wardrobe on it.




they are built in  


could 'tumble down the stairs' though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam,
> I came across this in my TV viewing time and thought of you…
> 
> A Cheese Glut Is Overtaking America - The Wall Street Journal https://apple.news/AWajM7tcfTJOtMBAxUz51ww


Only just found this, going through all the posts I missed.
Thanks for thinking of me, though I can't imagine why you thought of me.
Please ask your Government to post any extra to Morocco where there is a terrible cheese drought. (not).
I can give you a C/O address if you require. 
But only the nice stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they are built in
> 
> 
> could 'tumble down the stairs' though


Don't want you hurting anything else.
Or poor Jade.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't want you hurting anything else.
> Or poor Jade.





early night I think, best play safe :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> early night I think, best play safe :/


Night night, my friend, hope you sleep well.
Wait a mo.
It's 6.30.
That's very early indeed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, my friend, hope you sleep well.
> Wait a mo.
> It's 6.30.
> That's very early indeed.




jades home


----------



## johnandjade

got some 'bits and bobs' to do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got some 'bits and bobs' to do


OK.
Enjoy your bits and bobs with Jade and we'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> early night I think, best play safe :/


Good night, sleep well and sweet dreams *NOT *the *NIGHTMARES *that Adam likes!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> early night I think, best play safe :/







John, and sweet dreams 

​


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK.
> Enjoy your bits and bobs with Jade and we'll catch up tomorrow.




miss lyn misread 'bits and bobs' as something rude before


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night, sleep well and sweet dreams *NOT *the *NIGHTMARES *that Adam likes!




i also like nightmares


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> miss lyn misread 'bits and bobs' as something rude before




on that note!! we are still watching tv!!!


----------



## johnandjade

rather amusing it was a fire extinguisher, just as well there wasn't a fire!!! 

ironically though, health and safety visit yesterday told me I couldn't use my own hoover (charlien) ... (full metal jacket reference) as they hadn't tested it!! 

life is funny


----------



## johnandjade

PG16 ... 




what I will claim actually happened


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i also like nightmares


Something else we have in common.
Whatever you were doing with Jade didn't last long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> PG16 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I will claim actually happened


I'll be a witness!


----------



## johnandjade

i knew today would be a shoker lol.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Something else we have in common.
> Whatever you were doing with Jade didn't last long.




I remember talking about it in spain  

... everyone i tell is still amazed we actually did it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 184816
> View attachment 184817
> 
> 
> 
> i knew today would be a shoker lol.


You should invest in a pair of steel toecaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I remember talking about it in spain
> 
> ... everyone i tell is still amazed we actually did it


We didn't 'do it'! 
We got on very well, but really! 
Though it (the holiday in Spain) was amazing! .


----------



## JoesMum

Goood evening all 

John you need arnica cream to rub on that toe to sort the bruising. It looks very painful. 

On the subject of thunderstorms: Joe loves them. He's usually out in the middle of the lawn stuffing his face during them. He only retreats if the rain turns to hail. 

As for me: All still going well here. Mum continues to improve rapidly. I'm cautiously hopeful that I'll be going home on Sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Goood evening all
> 
> John you need arnica cream to rub on that toe to sort the bruising. It looks very painful.
> 
> On the subject of thunderstorms: Joe loves them. He's usually out in the middle of the lawn stuffing his face during them. He only retreats if the rain turns to hail.
> 
> As for me: All still going well here. Mum continues to improve rapidly. I'm cautiously hopeful that I'll be going home on Sunday


Evening, Linda! 
It's great how they've all got different likes, dislikes and habits, isn't it ?
I'd even go so far as to say personalities.
Good to hear about your mum. Fingers crossed for Sunday.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i also like nightmares


Oh no.....not another one.

What a pair we have in the CDR! (Only joking).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

RedFire said:


> I thought his restroom is for free talking ^_^


Hi, Redfire, and a slightly late warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
No crocodiles here, but we do have armadillos to sit on, hedgehogs and jellyfish as well as a carrot-eating snow leopard.
The one-legged pirate will be glad to serve you a beverage of choice if we have it in stock and if he's sober enough to stand up.
Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> PG16 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I will claim actually happened


Wait! Who was killed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait! Who was killed?


John's toe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John's toe.


Aww good. I thought the character "Misery" and that would make want to hobble the author.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aww good. I thought the character "Misery" and that would make want to hobble the author.


Hi, Ken.
How did it go today ?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room​


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ken.
> How did it go today ?


I was about to ask the same question.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You should invest in a pair of steel toecaps.




they are wiser for obvious reasons  , however don't keep water out and leather splits easy. i have german para boots which are fantastic for keeping out water however....




I'm planning on going for xray, could be a pay out in this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'll be having my Bud in 45 min. And my wife bought my grandson a card for his graduation
> View attachment 175393


That's brilliant!
And late congrats to your grandson.
Buy him a Bud!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi Adam.  Once it was a monster  this time................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone just popping to say hi


And you never popped back.
Oh, Noel, we miss you and hope you are well.
Please get in touch when you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.  Once it was a monster  this time................


Before you go to bed, Gillian, have a look at this.


What's under your bed ?
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Before you go to bed, Gillian, have a look at this.
> View attachment 184823
> 
> What's under your bed ?
> Sweet dreams.


Oh GOD! You mean another terrifying *NIGHTMARE*.  Thanks the sweet thought, Adam!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ken,
> how did it go today ?


 it has been rescheduled to Monday. Had a somewhat lengthy phone interview this am and I felt good about that outcome. We ended talking college and NFL football starting tonight for college and our shared feelings for American football!


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> it has been rescheduled to Monday. Had a somewhat lengthy phone interview this am and I felt good about that outcome. We ended talking college and NFL football starting tonight for college and our shared feelings for American football!


Hi Ken, glad to know things went well over the phone, and GOOD LUCK for the interview. 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh GOD! You mean another terrifying *NIGHTMARE*.  Thanks the sweet thought, Adam!


Pleasure, Gillian.
If I'm lucky it will give _me _nightmares.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> it has been rescheduled to Monday. Had a somewhat lengthy phone interview this am and I felt good about that outcome. We ended talking college and NFL football starting tonight for college and our shared feelings for American football!


Hmmmmmm......
I think I would have failed that disastrously! 
Glad it went well and if we don't see you before, best of luck Monday.
Go get 'em, Cowboy!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm......
> I think I would have failed that disastrously!
> Glad it went well and if we don't see you before, best of luck Monday.
> Go get 'em, Cowboy!


May I ask why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ken, glad to know things went well over the phone, and GOOD LUCK for the interview.
> 
> Hope all goes well.


Come to think of it, even if we do see you before, good luck on Monday.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> they are wiser for obvious reasons  , however don't keep water out and leather splits easy. i have german para boots which are fantastic for keeping out water however....
> View attachment 184821
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on going for xray, could be a pay out in this


You can get steel toe cap boots and wellies. No excuse! Waterproof cappers are available!
e.g.
http://www.nationwideworkwear.co.uk...zh0rWqga9f1uZ87oLejWGKw31fOfTxcb9gaArMF8P8HAQ
https://www.hivis.co.uk/himalayan-5...XqTOYvufHzpjfpaLKRRq8zHxRYxJUe3JdkaAs5Q8P8HAQ


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pleasure, Gillian.
> If I'm lucky it will give _me _nightmares.


If that's the case, here's a........wicked old witch for you to see tonight. 






UGH! ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If that's the case, here's a........wicked old witch for you to see tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH! ​


That's just a mask.
I'm not fooled for a minute!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's just a mask.
> I'm not fooled for a minute!


OK, jsut wait and see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> May I ask why?


I know nothing about college football and next to nothing about the NFL and gridiron in general. 
I don't particularly like it, either. 
I doubt the interviewer would be very impressed with a conversation about the merits of test cricket versus one day or T20 either!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's just a mask.
> I'm not fooled for a minute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Nope, sheet! 
(without meaning to sound rude.)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, sheet!
> (without meaning to sound rude.)


Am wondering: what on earth a I supposed to post so as to scare you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am wondering: what on earth a I supposed to post so as to scare you?


Cameron knows.................


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, sheet!
> (without meaning to sound rude.)







​This one would scare me like mad! I guess you know that I am SO scared of dogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​This one would scare me like mad! I guess you know that I am SO scared of dogs.


Yes, I remember.
That looks horrid, but not scary.
Mind you, that child is a bit creepy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 175646
> 
> 
> my summer drink, first of the year


I know that drink!
Very refreshing!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My new YOUTUBE video is up:
Florida easy Redfoot pen.
The camera angle and photo quality is off, but this one has sound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My new YOUTUBE video is up:
> Florida easy Redfoot pen.
> The camera angle and photo quality is off, but this one has sound.


Shall I paste it here ?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Kathy.
> Hope all is well.



Hi Adam,
I'm not so great. I've been sick for 3 weeks and yesterday I threw my back out. My chiropractor helped but I need to rest and go back Monday. 

On a good note...
I'm losing weight again!! Monday I signed up for Weight Watchers online because I can't get to meetings. I love the app they use because everyone is chubby just like you and talks freely about there up and downs. I fit right in. Some posts are just so inspirational with before and after photos! 
I've lost 4lbs since Tuesday and I eat everyday normal food. 

Sorry if it's too much info, I'm just so excited!!

I wish I had John's metabolism!! 
Fast food, pubs and alcohol and he never gains an oz!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know nothing about college football and next to nothing about the NFL and gridiron in general.
> I don't particularly like it, either.
> I doubt the interviewer would be very impressed with a conversation about the merits of test cricket versus one day or T20 either!


Nobody's perfect


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam,
> I'm not so great. I've been sick for 3 weeks and yesterday I threw my back out. My chiropractor helped but I need to rest and go back Monday.
> 
> On a good note...
> I'm losing weight again!! Monday I signed up for Weight Watchers online because I can't get to meetings. I love the app they use because everyone is chubby just like you and talks freely about there up and downs. I fit right in. Some posts are just so inspirational with before and after photos!
> I've lost 4lbs since Tuesday and I eat everyday normal food.
> 
> Sorry if it's too much info, I'm just so excited!!
> 
> I wish I had John's metabolism!!
> Fast food, pubs and alcohol and he never gains an oz!!


I'm with John there, I'm afraid. 
You said you were ill, but i though you were getting better. 
i get back troubles as do half the Roommates. Horrid and annoying. 
Glad to hear about the Weight Watchers stuff, wifey's doing a sort of diet and so i'm giving as much encouragement as i can. Support groups (like the CDR) can be a great help.
It's never too much info in the Cold Dark Room.
Happy to listen, we care and share and will be here if you need us.
(though not necessarily 24 hours a day!). 
Hope the health gets better and the weight lower! 
And 4lbs since Tuesday, is great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nobody's perfect


Big gap in my education, I'd say.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shall I paste it here ?


Please. It starts out shakey, then gets better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please. It starts out shakey, then gets better.


Done




.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please. It starts out shakey, then gets better.


Made me dizzy to begin.
Interesting, i think i saw the other one also.
Voice of Ed.
Very deep, like mine. (ahem).
Nice job, sir!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The video won't win any awards I'm affraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The video won't win any awards I'm affraid.


Maybe no Oscars, but it's interesting and informative.
I liked it. (personally and a like on You Tube).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Cooling off in this AZ heat!!
> I'm sharing because nobody in Chat really drinks!
> View attachment 176028


Yuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Well, maybe not quite that extravagant


Yep, here come the nightmares.


----------



## spud's_mum

GUYS IM NOT OK! 
KIAN JUST DMED ME AND I CAN BREATHE! 

my header is an edit that I made. That means that he has actually seen my account. He has made me so happy I honestly don't believe it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> GUYS IM NOT OK!
> KIAN JUST DMED ME AND I CAN BREATHE!
> View attachment 184850
> my header is an edit that I made. That means that he has actually seen my account. He has made me so happy I honestly don't believe it!


How marvelous! 
I can only imagine how thrilled you must be! 
Sensational.
But...........
...................you don't get that excited when I read your posts.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How marvelous!
> I can only imagine how thrilled you must be!
> Sensational.
> But...........
> ...................you don't get that excited when I read your posts.


Hahaha

OMG ADAM JUST REPLIED TO MY POST!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> home  my lad went above and beyond today so I took him for a few pigs ears .
> 
> the toe... hmmm,
> View attachment 184799
> View attachment 184800
> View attachment 184801
> 
> 
> told you today was against me!!


I think that could be broken, John, you should get an xray.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> interested to see if it is smashed up, could get a payout


Did they take you home in a toe truck?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I think that could be broken, John, you should get an xray.


Sadly they do nothing for broken toes. I have been there with one that looked worse than that - it was stuck out at a funny angle as well 

You're advised to take pain killers and rest it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hahaha
> 
> OMG ADAM JUST REPLIED TO MY POST!


That's more like it. 
I thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam,
> I'm not so great. I've been sick for 3 weeks and yesterday I threw my back out. My chiropractor helped but I need to rest and go back Monday.
> 
> On a good note...
> I'm losing weight again!! Monday I signed up for Weight Watchers online because I can't get to meetings. I love the app they use because everyone is chubby just like you and talks freely about there up and downs. I fit right in. Some posts are just so inspirational with before and after photos!
> I've lost 4lbs since Tuesday and I eat everyday normal food.
> 
> Sorry if it's too much info, I'm just so excited!!
> 
> I wish I had John's metabolism!!
> Fast food, pubs and alcohol and he never gains an oz!!


Hope you are feeling better soon Kathy, have you seen a doc?
Good luck with the weight loss.
I went to Weight Watchers many years ago and lost £10 the first meeting!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're a clever man Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

A late good evening to one and all!
Hope you are having a good day.
Beautiful sunny day in UK today.
Hope the toe's feeling better John
Try ice - as in several ice cold beers!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Goood evening all
> 
> John you need arnica cream to rub on that toe to sort the bruising. It looks very painful.
> 
> On the subject of thunderstorms: Joe loves them. He's usually out in the middle of the lawn stuffing his face during them. He only retreats if the rain turns to hail.
> 
> As for me: All still going well here. Mum continues to improve rapidly. I'm cautiously hopeful that I'll be going home on Sunday


Pleased to hear your Mum is getting better, and hope you're able to make your way home, I bet your hubby and daughter have missed you.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh GOD! You mean another terrifying *NIGHTMARE*.  Thanks the sweet thought, Adam!


Hope this doesn't keep you awake Gillian.


----------



## Lyn W

Another day over for me.
So night night and see you over the weekend.


----------



## jaizei

Whatever happened to movie night?


----------



## jaizei

Tonight's entertainment for me


----------



## jaizei

Or until I fall asleep


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Pleased to hear your Mum is getting better, and hope you're able to make your way home, I bet your hubby and daughter have missed you.


I'm missing them... and home. We left for France in the early hours of August 5th and got home on Sunday afternoon (21st) My sister rang about Mum 7.30am next morning and I came up here at lunchtime. 

I'm feeling a bit down. It would be easier with some support and backup. 

Physically Mum is fine... well, she's lost a lot of weight, but the labyrinthitis seems to have passed completely. 

Mentally she refuses to consider anything more than an hour or two ahead. We had a lovely time today; I took her to the garden centre for an outing and a cup of tea. I suggested that if she was feeling well tomorrow we could go out again and she clamps down. You'd have thought I'd said she had to do a hike up the Pennine Way. 

We have a form that needs to be completed for her emergency button so they know who to contact if she fails to respond to a call, but she won't consider having local friends named as she doesn't want to bother them. Yet they're closer than either me or my sister (who's 30 minutes away) if she's in trouble. 

The form remains half completed and if I hint at it then I get the same shutdown and stubborn expression. 

If she'd consider it, which she won't because I have tried before, the easiest thing would be for me to take her back to Kent for a few weeks with me where I can give her the attention she needs. I don't have the commitments my sister does, but that doesn't mean I can spend all my time up here. 

It's hard having to be a grown up around your own parent.  (My Dad died a long time ago so it's only Mum)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late good evening to one and all!
> Hope you are having a good day.
> Beautiful sunny day in UK today.
> Hope the toe's feeling better John
> Try ice - as in several ice cold beers!


Good evening, Lyn.
Did you get a tan ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Another day over for me.
> So night night and see you over the weekend.


Oh, night, night.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Whatever happened to movie night?


Suggest one and a date.
We'll see who's in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Tonight's entertainment for me


But not that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm missing them... and home. We left for France in the early hours of August 5th and got home on Sunday afternoon (21st) My sister rang about Mum 7.30am next morning and I came up here at lunchtime.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down. It would be easier with some support and backup.
> 
> Physically Mum is fine... well, she's lost a lot of weight, but the labyrinthitis seems to have passed completely.
> 
> Mentally she refuses to consider anything more than an hour or two ahead. We had a lovely time today; I took her to the garden centre for an outing and a cup of tea. I suggested that if she was feeling well tomorrow we could go out again and she clamps down. You'd have thought I'd said she had to do a hike up the Pennine Way.
> 
> We have a form that needs to be completed for her emergency button so they know who to contact if she fails to respond to a call, but she won't consider having local friends named as she doesn't want to bother them. Yet they're closer than either me or my sister (who's 30 minutes away) if she's in trouble.
> 
> The form remains half completed and if I hint at it then I get the same shutdown and stubborn expression.
> 
> If she'd consider it, which she won't because I have tried before, the easiest thing would be for me to take her back to Kent for a few weeks with me where I can give her the attention she needs. I don't have the commitments my sister does, but that doesn't mean I can spend all my time up here.
> 
> It's hard having to be a grown up around your own parent.  (My Dad died a long time ago so it's only Mum)


Very difficult situation for all concerned. 
Not surprised you're a bit down. 
Keep chipping away, one line of the form at a time.
Maybe suggest going to Kent for a holiday, just for a few days and then extend it. 
We'll be as supportive as we can here, for what it's worth.
Thinking of you, your mum and your family and Joe. 
You'll sort something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it does sound like a great idea doesn't it . untill our roof is fixed and we decorate I wouldn't ask my worst enemy to stay here though


Well, no.
That would be silly at any time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I must find a vegetarian version of this.


Tofu Kiev ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone just sent me a link.
> Michael Jackson's molestation case has been un sealed.
> Boy, lots of child porn found at Neverland ranch.
> That didn't shock me. But apparently he also had a collection of animal torture videos.
> That was one sick puppy!


Bizarrely, I hadn't heard this. 
Just looked it up on google. 
Yeuchy, yeuch, yech! 
I am horrified and sickened.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder how long until America gets on board?
> Most folks are in confusion as to what the EU even is.
> I'm just confused as to why England isn't using "Euros."


Not really a European nation.
An island state.
And if they nicked the Pound Sterling I would cry.
Even though I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The EU began as a trading collaboration.
> 
> Some politicians would like to see it become a United States of Europe.
> 
> You've had a few hundred years to sort it out in the USA. Separate state governments creating some laws with a national government doing the rest.
> 
> In the European Union each country is an independent state. And none of them likes to be told what to do by the central EU government even though they generally agree that being able to trade and move freely between the countries is a good idea.
> 
> Monetary union requires all countries in it to stick to the rules. Enforcement is difficult. Unfortunately some are better with rules (Germany) than others (Italy, Greece) which led to big economic problems in the Euro-zone which Germany, as the wealthiest Euro-zone nation, has ended up paying for.
> 
> The UK didn't join the Euro because our government suspected that what happened with the Euro would happen - they were proved correct. As a result the recent recession has hit us less badly than other EU nations.
> 
> So why would we leave the EU? Because some believe that we would do even better without any direction from the EU and by negotiating our own deals.
> 
> This is the equivalent of Hawaii, an island state, deciding to have a referendum to leave the USA because some think they might do better for themselves without the federal government making decisions for them.
> 
> It's a very big deal. Arguments have got very bitter. There's been a lot of misinformation on both sides. And, sadly, a few nutters have tried to make this a right wing xenophobic debate using refugee migrants as their excuse to pull up the drawbridge.
> 
> The repercussions if we vote out will be huge and not just for us. It could be the start of the break up of the EU which is basically held together by Germany, France and the UK.
> 
> And if we vote in? The EU may still fall apart. Today won't be the end of this.


And the pound has crashed since.
wifey's lost a lot of her monthly pension due to the exchange rate worsening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Did I really suggest that I needed the CDR for a sanity break?!


Have you ever encountered such a sober, sensible, rational and sane bunch of people outside of the Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just stopped in for a quickie here mainly for my buddy Adam; Remember to make America Grate! Buy block cheese!
> That's the end of my political post tonight. Goodnight All of My Friends


Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CathyNed said:


> I have stars on my left wrist and shooting star on right. The lines that make the shooting star go around and up my arm like a music stave. Have music notes going up the lines. Hard to take a pic as they twist around my arm but heres an idea.


How original!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A Brit on one of my motorcycle sites told me today that the music group Steely Dan was named after a certain "marital aid".
> Is that what a Steely Dan is in Great Britain? Or is he pulling my leg?


No he wasn't.
But it was an American author who was to blame for the name of said big metal device. 
Steely Dan III in the book "Naked Lunch".
Brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sh3wulf said:


> I feel like a creeper. I come in and read all these posts once in a while, but I never say much lol. So hi folks of the cold dark room


And "Hi!" to you!
It's a year since your previous post and this one, though I see one more since.
Just catching up on some I missed.
Creeping and lurking are most welcome in the Cold Dark Room, so please continue.
Feel free to post when you like, also most welcome, but not obligatory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most of us never say much. Welcome.


?  ?  ? ?  ?  ?  ?  ?  ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kind of a smooth rock.


Good easy listening stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ...hahhahh!! 'game cards do not actually talk'


I used to play "Who's Who" with a previous girlfriend.
Amusing the first few times, but soon gets tedious.
The game got boring after a while, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it must be like an oven


Nah, quite mild over there in Jordan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> EDstrodomus has struck again!!
> 
> P.S. They mis spelled "favorites"


Hmmmmmmm.
That caused me all sorts of problems, once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the death stare.... eye contact until he gets fed, on will come up to window and chap!
> View attachment 178498
> 
> 
> the only things in the fridge really is beer and fido food, just the essentials


Really looks ferocious.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another day beckons. Let's see what it brings


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another day beckons. Let's see what it brings




morning mum, hope all goes ok today. thoughts are with you


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! of to work then we have friends coming over tonight.


----------



## Steve_carter

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another day beckons. Let's see what it brings



Good morning! Have a good one!


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! of to work then we have friends coming over tonight.



Good morning! Hope you finish work in good time!


----------



## johnandjade

well i iced the toe last night.. filled a sock with frozen peas, put on over my sock and sat till it melted...im still hobbling about :/


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> well i iced the toe last night.. filled a sock with frozen peas, put on over my sock and sat till it melted...im still hobbling about :/


That does not sound too good. Must of missed your post... Hope you're okay mate!


----------



## Steve_carter

I don't want to jinx it but we have warm sunshine here in the North east of England so I'm going to enjoy abit of basking with my tort before the usual weekend chores. (Some might say I'm trying to put off the chores....)  - ".....yeah I'm going to cut the grass later, I can't right now as Norbert is having some fun the garden"  lol!


----------



## JoesMum

Steve_carter said:


> I don't want to jinx it but we have warm sunshine here in the North east of England so I'm going to enjoy abit of basking with my tort before the usual weekend chores. (Some might say I'm trying to put off the chores....)  - ".....yeah I'm going to cut the grass later, I can't right now as Norbert is having some fun the garden"  lol!


It's clouded over here in Buxton after a beautiful start. It is the bank holiday weekend, so any sunshine is a bonus!

Joes Dad and our son have gone to watch the cricket... which is also guaranteed to bring on rain


----------



## Steve_carter

JoesMum said:


> It's clouded over here in Buxton after a beautiful start. It is the bank holiday weekend, so any sunshine is a bonus!
> 
> Joes Dad and our son have gone to watch the cricket... which is also guaranteed to bring on rain



Oh no.... Call them to come back from the Cricket!! It's our last bank holiday! Let's hope we get some nice weather over the weekend for everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> That does not sound too good. Must of missed your post... Hope you're okay mate!


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

going to pet store to see if i can get fido some new fake plants


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another day beckons. Let's see what it brings


Good afternoon, Linda.
I've got a lesson in 5 minutes.
But it's a girl I like teaching, so it's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! of to work then we have friends coming over tonight.


Good afternoon, John.
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> I don't want to jinx it but we have warm sunshine here in the North east of England so I'm going to enjoy abit of basking with my tort before the usual weekend chores. (Some might say I'm trying to put off the chores....)  - ".....yeah I'm going to cut the grass later, I can't right now as Norbert is having some fun the garden"  lol!


Good afternoon, Steve.
Glad Norbert and you have some sun.
Bit too much of it here, sometimes, but did have some rain yesterday, though not too much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Oh no.... Call them to come back from the Cricket!! It's our last bank holiday! Let's hope we get some nice weather over the weekend for everyone!


Nice weather over a bank holiday weekend just isn't cricket! 
Not traditional at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going to pet store to see if i can get fido some new fake plants


Fake pants ???
Oh, I see.
Destroyed the others, has he ?


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Steve.
> Glad Norbert and you have some sun.
> Bit too much of it here, sometimes, but did have some rain yesterday, though not too much.


Well if your bored of the sunshine would you mind sending some over? From my last post it has turned mild & cloudy!  so unpredictable! Haha!


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fake pants ???
> Oh, I see.
> Destroyed the others, has he ?


Could be a daft question but I think I can get away with it in cold room... Fake plants. Was thinking of getting some for Norbert's enclosure but are they safe? By safe I mean do they try and eat it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Well if your bored of the sunshine would you mind sending some over? From my last post it has turned mild & cloudy!  so unpredictable! Haha!


Bored of it ? 
Never! 
Just that wifey and Tidgy bith struggle a bit when it's so hot and I get sweaty bringing wifey's potato home from the shops.
Wouldn't swap it for anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Could be a daft question but I think I can get away with it in cold room... Fake plants. Was thinking of getting some for Norbert's enclosure but are they safe? By safe I mean do they try and eat it?


Some do; some don't.
Must go as my student's arrived.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bored of it ?
> Never!
> Just that wifey and Tidgy bith struggle a bit when it's so hot and I get sweaty bringing wifey's potato home from the shops.
> Wouldn't swap it for anything.


Haha. Oh I love the heat. Have you a spare room? If this summer over here this year is anything to go by for the next one I might have to get a plane & travel to the sunshine!! Haha. 

I don't mind cold, rainy, snowy winters as long as we have a nice hot summer. Just a shame when that doesn't happen.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some do; some don't.
> Must go as my student's arrived.



Hmmm, I thought that would be the case. Surely it isn't good at all for them to eat/digest? 

No problems, have a good one!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fake pants ???
> Oh, I see.
> Destroyed the others, has he ?




rubbish selection


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Could be a daft question but I think I can get away with it in cold room... Fake plants. Was thinking of getting some for Norbert's enclosure but are they safe? By safe I mean do they try and eat it?




no such thing as a daft question!! 

we had fake vines and fido was eating the leaves 

his sold fake ones however, he loves to climb over and scratch his bum on


----------



## johnandjade

I actually feel like all the joy has left me just now . I never had my happy pill this morning, i hate the fact i'm on them  a few times i have stopped taking them and I noticed a I dipped... I think my body/brain has been conditioned to 'need them' it truly sucks 

...best head home and get into character as we are entertaining tonight.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I actually feel like all the joy has left me just now . I never had my happy pill this morning, i hate the fact i'm on them  a few times i have stopped taking them and I noticed a I dipped... I think my body/brain has been conditioned to 'need them' it truly sucks
> 
> ...best head home and get into character as we are entertaining tonight.


You should only stop taking the pills under the supervision of your doctor - it's easy to forget to take one though, I suppose 

If you think you're hooked then you need to talk to your doctor. Mine weaned me off them very carefully.


----------



## JoesMum

In other news:

Mum refused to go out at all today 
I went for a walk in the sunshine. 
Came back and Mum was waiting for me to help her complete the form for her emergency button! 
Then she wanted to go out for a sandwich for lunch so we did... even though it started piddling it down as soon we set foot outside  

A friend of hers has just rung and told her she's going out for lunch tomorrow and she's being picked up at 11am - Mum didn't even argue!

Anyway, that works well as I was planning to leave about 10am. The journey home could be interesting due to a collapsed bridge in the last couple of hours on the M20 which is Kent's main motorway. 
Kent M20 shut after bridge collapse | BBC News


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Haha. Oh I love the heat. Have you a spare room? If this summer over here this year is anything to go by for the next one I might have to get a plane & travel to the sunshine!! Haha.
> 
> I don't mind cold, rainy, snowy winters as long as we have a nice hot summer. Just a shame when that doesn't happen.


Which is most summers, as I recall.
I can't deal with all the cold and wind and grey skies anymore, winter or summer.
My spare rooms are mostly full of cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Hmmm, I thought that would be the case. Surely it isn't good at all for them to eat/digest?
> 
> No problems, have a good one!


No, it isn't a good idea, but many torts are fine with them and don't ingest. 
Give it a try but keep a close eye on the situation.
I use real plants, mainly spider plants, which Tidgy nibbles occasionally, but won't eat much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> rubbish selection



What would fake pants be ?
A t-shirt ?
Paint ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I actually feel like all the joy has left me just now . I never had my happy pill this morning, i hate the fact i'm on them  a few times i have stopped taking them and I noticed a I dipped... I think my body/brain has been conditioned to 'need them' it truly sucks
> 
> ...best head home and get into character as we are entertaining tonight.



If you need to take them, please do so.
Ask the doctor about withdrawal. If you think you could manage without, it's possible you may be down for a few days while your body is craving the drugs.
Then you might be okay. But do check with the doc first.
Sorry you're feeling down, my friend.
But chin up for a good time c'est soir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You should only stop taking the pills under the supervision of your doctor - it's easy to forget to take one though, I suppose
> 
> If you think you're hooked then you need to talk to your doctor. Mine weaned me off them very carefully.


Yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In other news:
> 
> Mum refused to go out at all today
> I went for a walk in the sunshine.
> Came back and Mum was waiting for me to help her complete the form for her emergency button!
> Then she wanted to go out for a sandwich for lunch so we did... even though it started piddling it down as soon we set foot outside
> 
> A friend of hers has just rung and told her she's going out for lunch tomorrow and she's being picked up at 11am - Mum didn't even argue!
> 
> Anyway, that works well as I was planning to leave about 10am. The journey home could be interesting due to a collapsed bridge in the last couple of hours on the M20 which is Kent's main motorway.
> Kent M20 shut after bridge collapse | BBC News


That M20's rubbish. 
Jolly good news that your Mum's finally accepted the reality of the situation, also suggests she's thinking better.
Tis end of August, enjoy the sunshine while it lasts, hopefully you'll have a nice Indian summer but I wouldn't count on it. 
Zacariah's coming to play in half an hour.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which is most summers, as I recall.
> I can't deal with all the cold and wind and grey skies anymore, winter or summer.
> My spare rooms are mostly full of cheese.



Yeah they are really... I am going to call the summer season now: warmer as its not really a 'summer' with regards to your spare rooms mostly full of cheese... I'm a keen cheese lover! Haha!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hope this doesn't keep you awake Gillian.
> View attachment 184853


Hello Lyn. As a matter of fact it did not manage to: I'd gone to bed, and only saw it a moment ago. It is now 5.30pm. Too early for nightmares, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Yeah they are really... I am going to call the summer season now: warmer as its not really a 'summer' with regards to your spare rooms mostly full of cheese... I'm a keen cheese lover! Haha!


That makes it worse if you're liable to eat it! 
Though anyone who loves cheese and tortoises can't be all bad.


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That makes it worse if you're liable to eat it!
> Though anyone who loves cheese and tortoises can't be all bad.


I suppose it would...  haha!
Haha, yes I would like to think so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn. As a matter of fact it did not manage to: I'd gone to bed, and only saw it a moment ago. It is now 5.30pm. Too early for nightmares, isn't it?


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.
Hope today finds you both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Hope today finds you both well.


Hello Adam. We're fine thanks, and hope you are as well.

*NO *nightmares last night thank GOD.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam. We're fine thanks, and hope you are as well.
> 
> *NO *nightmares last night thank GOD.


Hmmmmmmmmmm.
I'll have to find some nastier pictures.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> I'll have to find some nastier pictures.


Go ahead please!  Let's see if the so-called "nastier" photos work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's nearly impossible to get a picture they are happy with isn't it!


Yep.
Yet all the horrid ones of us, they love to show their friends.
And, indeed, neighbours, passing strangers, the postman.....................


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You should only stop taking the pills under the supervision of your doctor - it's easy to forget to take one though, I suppose
> 
> If you think you're hooked then you need to talk to your doctor. Mine weaned me off them very carefully.




understood mum, i will get an appointment


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> In other news:
> 
> Mum refused to go out at all today
> I went for a walk in the sunshine.
> Came back and Mum was waiting for me to help her complete the form for her emergency button!
> Then she wanted to go out for a sandwich for lunch so we did... even though it started piddling it down as soon we set foot outside
> 
> A friend of hers has just rung and told her she's going out for lunch tomorrow and she's being picked up at 11am - Mum didn't even argue!
> 
> Anyway, that works well as I was planning to leave about 10am. The journey home could be interesting due to a collapsed bridge in the last couple of hours on the M20 which is Kent's main motorway.
> Kent M20 shut after bridge collapse | BBC News





if you haven't already, you should talk to ed... it sounds like you both could benift from sharing current experiences.... problem shared as they say . x


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which is most summers, as I recall.
> I can't deal with all the cold and wind and grey skies anymore, winter or summer.
> My spare rooms are mostly full of cheese.




or rouge bacteria


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or rouge bacteria


Purple.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What would fake pants be ?
> A t-shirt ?
> Paint ?




a right way up, upside down cake  


... with chillie powder and skooshy areasol cheese


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you need to take them, please do so.
> Ask the doctor about withdrawal. If you think you could manage without, it's possible you may be down for a few days while your body is craving the drugs.
> Then you might be okay. But do check with the doc first.
> Sorry you're feeling down, my friend.
> But chin up for a good time c'est soir.




home and wibbled, a bud and the fes.... all good now


----------



## Gillian M

Adam and John, something special for you two........................ 






​


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis end of August, enjoy the sunshine while it lasts, hopefully you'll have a nice Indian summer but I wouldn't count on it.


If, by "Indian Summer", you mean Monsoon Season then we're currently experiencing it


----------



## johnandjade

cold dark compilation playing


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @JoesMum , how's your mum today? Hope she's better.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all
......and bye again - phones ringing!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all
> ......and bye again - phones ringing!


Hi Lyn and good-bye Lyn.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam and John, something special for you two........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




errmm... bonjour, ich bin trebbian... shockorran


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> errmm... bonjour, ich bin trebbian... shockorran


What about: GOOD EVENING?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @JoesMum , how's your mum today? Hope she's better.


Hi Gillian

She's improving steadily. I'm pretty confident I can go home tomorrow without worrying too much. 

To everyone in the CDR:
Thanks for listening this week. Having somewhere to unload my stress has really helped this week. I know I can always come in here, shove an armadillo out of a corner and watch or partake in some, at times totally surreal, conversation with some excellent people in here. 

Even the meerkats seem to have been fairly well behaved this week.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> What about: GOOD EVENING?




in Scotland... 

'awright doll, whits happenin'


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Hi Gillian
> 
> She's improving steadily. I'm pretty confident I can go home tomorrow without worrying too much.
> 
> To everyone in the CDR:
> Thanks for listening this week. Having somewhere to unload my stress has really helped this week. I know I can always come in here, shove an armadillo out of a corner and watch or partake in some, at times totally surreal, conversation with some excellent people in here.
> 
> Even the meerkats seem to have been fairly well behaved this week.







for now....


----------



## johnandjade

friends on way, how im answering the door


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home and wibbled, a bud and the fes.... all good now



Set up for some R&R!
Splendid!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hi Gillian
> 
> She's improving steadily. I'm pretty confident I can go home tomorrow without worrying too much.
> 
> To everyone in the CDR:
> Thanks for listening this week. Having somewhere to unload my stress has really helped this week. I know I can always come in here, shove an armadillo out of a corner and watch or partake in some, at times totally surreal, conversation with some excellent people in here.
> 
> Even the meerkats seem to have been fairly well behaved this week.


Glad to hear she is now better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If, by "Indian Summer", you mean Monsoon Season then we're currently experiencing it


That is the usual, yes, quelle surprise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all
> ......and bye again - phones ringing!


Hi!
Bye!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam and John, something special for you two........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Bien, y usted ?


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Adam, you seem to have forgotten the "*SCARY*" photos, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bien, y usted ?


What does that mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Gillian
> 
> She's improving steadily. I'm pretty confident I can go home tomorrow without worrying too much.
> 
> To everyone in the CDR:
> Thanks for listening this week. Having somewhere to unload my stress has really helped this week. I know I can always come in here, shove an armadillo out of a corner and watch or partake in some, at times totally surreal, conversation with some excellent people in here.
> 
> Even the meerkats seem to have been fairly well behaved this week.


Only 'cause I drugged 'em. 
You're welcome.
It'll be my turn soon, i'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> friends on way, how im answering the door
> View attachment 184899


Looks like Davros!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Adam, you seem to have forgotten the "*SCARY*" photos, or am I mistaken?


Nope, i was waiting for nearer bedtime, so here goes:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What does that mean?


Evening, Gillian.
It means, "I'm well, what about you ?".


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> It means, "I'm well, what about you ?".


Ca va bien merci 
Alles gut  

That's my O Levels tested  Actually my French is pretty fair - I got an A and have had lots of practice. I even worked there for a summer as a student. I still don't know how I got a C in German


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ca va bien merci
> Alles gut
> 
> That's my O Levels tested  Actually my French is pretty fair - I got an A and have had lots of practice. I even worked there for a summer as a student. I still don't know how I got a C in German


I know a little of several languages but, yes, no more than fair. 
My second language is Latin!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> It means, "I'm well, what about you ?".


Hi Adam.  Thanks the translation.

I'm fine though Oli  is still rather restless and only fell asleep moments ago.

How's Wifey and what about Tidgy?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i was waiting for nearer bedtime, so here goes:


Is that meant to be "scary?"


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Ca va bien merci
> Alles gut
> 
> That's my O Levels tested  Actually my French is pretty fair - I got an A and have had lots of practice. I even worked there for a summer as a student. I still don't know how I got a C in German


Hi. Isn't GERMAN......SOOOOOOOO difficult?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Isn't GERMAN......SOOOOOOOO difficult?


I think it was rather more due to the awful teacher I had. 

I can see the logic in the German grammar, so with better teaching I think I could have done rather better at it. It was my lack of vocabulary that made things hard. 

True story:

JoesDad and I went to Munich years ago and he asked me what German I could remember. Apart from the basics, the only noun that came to mind was Kugelschreiber (ball point pen)

We were on the train station platform in Munich when a man came up to me and asked "Bitte...Haben Sie einen Kugelschreiber?" (Have you got a pen please?)

I just wanted to laugh, but as I couldn't explain in German why what he had asked was funny to me, I just let him borrow my pen and then we collapsed in giggles after he'd gone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.  Thanks the translation.
> 
> I'm fine though Oli  is still rather restless and only fell asleep moments ago.
> 
> How's Wifey and what about Tidgy?


Both good but sleepy girls today, thanks.
I'm watching the telly.
I might go and switch it on in a moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Is that meant to be "scary?"


It's terrifying to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can't stay and read. I've got very little free media minutes.
I just did some shopping for my children.
60 pounds of fresh Mazuri.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I think it was rather more due to the awful teacher I had.
> 
> I can see the logic in the German grammar, so with better teaching I think I could have done rather better at it. It was my lack of vocabulary that made things hard.
> 
> True story:
> 
> JoesDad and I went to Munich years ago and he asked me what German I could remember. Apart from the basics, the only noun that came to mind was Kugelschreiber (ball point pen)
> 
> We were on the train station platform in Munich when a man came up to me and asked "Bitte...Haben Sie einen Kugelschreiber?" (Have you got a pen please?)
> 
> I just wanted to laugh, but as I couldn't explain in German why what he had asked was funny to me, I just let him borrow my pen and then we collapsed in giggles after he'd gone


Oh yes.......the teacher of any subject can make the pupil/student like/*HATE *the subject.

What a funny story, especially when taking into consideration the fact that it's a true one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't stay and read. I've got very little free media minutes.
> I just did some shopping for my children.
> 60 pounds of fresh Mazuri.


Evening Ed.
How long to scoff that lot ?
(The children, not you, I expect.)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's terrifying to me.


Oh that's right: I remembered that you *LOVE*  *CAMELS*.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh that's right: I remembered that you *LOVE*  *CAMELS*.


Adam look at this one roller skating. He doesn't look that "ugly" does he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam look at this one roller skating. He doesn't look that "ugly" does he?


It's fine.
I only hate living camels.
Love to eat dead ones and toys are toys.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening Ed.
> How long to scoff that lot ?
> (The children, not you, I expect.)


Maybe 10 to 14 months...Depending how much I also give away.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's fine.
> I only hate living camels.
> Love to eat dead ones and toys are toys.


Eat camels?! Are you serious or is this another "joke" of yours? 

What about this one?






Really good looking isn't he?

By the way, is there a reason to your dislike to camels? *IF* I may ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe 10 to 14 months...Depending how much I also give away.


That's not bad! 
Pretty much a once a year shop.
Know you can't help yourself, but don't be overly-generous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Eat camels?! Are you serious or is this another "joke" of yours?
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good looking isn't he?
> 
> By the way, is there a reason to your dislike to camels? *IF* I may ask.


Not joking, we eat camel burgers and mince fairly often here.
That one's horrid and is looking at me in a funny way.
They hate me, I hate them. Empathy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not joking, we eat camel burgers and mince fairly often here.
> That one's horrid and is looking at me in a funny way.
> They hate me, I hate them. Empathy.



I thought you were joking. So you eat camel burgers? Do they taste good? 

Yep that is *SO HORRID*! UGH! Take care he might visit you to night.


----------



## Gillian M

Adam, please don't tell me that even this is HORRID.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I thought you were joking. So you eat camel burgers? Do they taste good?
> 
> Yep that is *SO HORRID*! UGH! Take care he might visit you to night.


Camel is rather yummy, yes.
Saudi Arabia imports camels for meat from Australia.
And sand, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camel is rather yummy, yes.
> Saudi Arabia imports camels for meat from Australia.
> And sand, too.


That's interesting. Here, it's not available.(I mean camel burger).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, please don't tell me that even this is HORRID.


No, it's not.
But here they spray them bright colours and sell them to small children as toys, like they do tortoises.
They don't live long.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's not.
> But here they spray them bright colours and sell them to small children as toys, like they do tortoises.
> They don't live long.


Gosh! Exactly the same is done here! And like torts, they are considered toys for children.....too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's interesting. Here, it's not available.(I mean camel burger).


No, I can't remember seeing it in Jordan, camels are pretty valuable in the Middle East, bloodlines and all that, which is why the Saudi's import 'common' camels of dubious lineage from Oz. Jordan hasn't enough poor quality camels, I guess.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's not.
> But here they spray them bright colours and sell them to small children as toys, like they do tortoises.
> They don't live long.


I remember seeing chicks sprayed colours in Spain. We were camping there - it would have been in the late 1970s - and the family next in the tent to us had 2 chickens with them that were somewhere between chick and adult. One had obviously been bright pink and the other bright green.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I remember seeing chicks sprayed colours in Spain. We were camping there - it would have been in the late 1970s - and the family next in the tent to us had 2 chickens with them that were somewhere between chick and adult. One had obviously been bright pink and the other bright green.


Well, they'd lasted longer than most here, then.
People are very strange.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If I had such a thing as a serious had I'd be wearing it now.
Please read this, Cold Dark Roommates.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/forum-community-guidelines.145724/#post-1373245
Let's all be careful for I don't want myself or any of you getting into trouble and certainly don't want the thread closed down. 
Good behaviour and excessive silliness, please.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 181683
> 
> The 3 people in the background were amazed to learn that we'd left two different countries to meet in a third because of a Tortoise Forum.
> We showed them pictures of Fido and Tidgy like the proud parents we are.
> Tremendous.


Love the fact you guys met up! Fantastic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Love the fact you guys met up! Fantastic


It really was.
We're going to meet up again in January we hope. 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Draw up an armadillo to sit on, and the one-legged pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
You were warned


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It really was.
> We're going to meet up again in January we hope.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> Draw up an armadillo to sit on, and the one-legged pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> You were warned


 Ok I'll heed that warning! But I'm pretty sure it's you guys who will need a warning, you'll understand why after a few days of getting to know me! And thanks for such a warm welcome


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam and John, something special for you two........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Noson dda Gillian, yn dda iawn diolch, a chi ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Ok I'll heed that warning! But I'm pretty sure it's you guys who will need a warning, you'll understand why after a few days of getting to know me! And thanks for such a warm welcome


I'm sure some of the other Roomies will be along to say 'Hi!' in a bit.
I think they're washing the luminous jellyfish just at the mo.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> friends on way, how im answering the door
> View attachment 184899


That is terrible - those shorts are horrific!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That is terrible - those shorts are horrific!!


Evening, Lyn.
Good day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Good day ?


Hi Adam,
Busy day but not too bad thanks. You?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's not.
> But here they spray them bright colours and sell them to small children as toys, like they do tortoises.
> They don't live long.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I had such a thing as a serious had I'd be wearing it now.
> Please read this, Cold Dark Roommates.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/forum-community-guidelines.145724/#post-1373245
> Let's all be careful for I don't want myself or any of you getting into trouble and certainly don't want the thread closed down.
> Good behaviour and excessive silliness, please.


What made you post that?
have I missed something?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Busy day but not too bad thanks. You?


One lesson that went well.
Then been playing marbles with Zachariah. 
I didn't lose any, before anyone makes that joke. 
I've still got all my marbles.
I like the green ones best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What made you post that?
> have I missed something?


No, just a lot of threads have been closed down recently because of bad behaviour and this has just been posted by Yvonne. If they're getting serious then single word posts, and some of the other stuff should be avoided. 
It's a reminder for us to be goody goodies and keep our noses clean.


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Ok I'll heed that warning! But I'm pretty sure it's you guys who will need a warning, you'll understand why after a few days of getting to know me! And thanks for such a warm welcome


* Waves * 

Welcome to the CDR - a place of comfort, support, rather a lot of puns... and cheese... (sometimes together) and also quite a lot of mad posting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> * Waves *
> 
> Welcome to the CDR - a place of comfort, support, rather a lot of puns... and cheese... (sometimes together) and also quite a lot of mad posting


And even tortoise stuff, sometimes.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, just a lot of threads have been closed down recently because of bad behaviour and this has just been posted by Yvonne. If they're getting serious then single word posts, and some of the other stuff should be avoided.
> It's a reminder for us to be goody goodies and keep our noses clean.


Woah! I haven't been reading the rest of the forum this week. I just read that thread of Yvonne's. It must have got nasty again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, i have finally caught up on all the thousands of posts i missed while I was away. 
I have now read every post in the Cold Dark Room.
I feel dizzy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Woah! I haven't been reading the rest of the forum this week. I just read that thread of Yvonne's. It must have got nasty again


Yeah, a couple of times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'd just like to say thank you very much to all my Cold Dark Roommates for keeping this thread trundling along nicely while i was sulking and working, for being amusing and welcoming and most of all for being such a really nice group of people and supporting each other through good times and bad. 
Without meaning to be patronising, i am very, very proud of you all and honoured to be a part of this group.


----------



## Lyn W

Damnations!!!! 
A huge filling just dropped out while I was eating salad.
Now my tooth is really rough and my next appointment isn't until the 4th Oct for an xray on the same tooth.
I'm going to have to try to get an emergency appointment, but because I am a second class nhs patient I had to wait 3 weeks for the last one of those I had
I'm going to have to pay privately now to get it seen to.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i have finally caught up on all the thousands of posts i missed while I was away.
> I have now read every post in the Cold Dark Room.
> I feel dizzy.


Would have taken less time to read Tolstoy's 'War and Peace'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Damnations!!!!
> A huge filling just dropped out while I was eating salad.
> Now my tooth is really rough and my next appointment isn't until the 4th Oct for an xray on the same tooth.
> I'm going to have to try to get an emergency appointment, but because I am a second class nhs patient I had to wait 3 weeks for the last one of those I had
> I'm going to have to pay privately now to get it seen to.


Think i remember the trouble you had before, yes.
Don't trainee dentists at the dental hospital do such things for free in your area ?
It's horrible losing a filling, like you have a huge cavern in your mouth.
Hope it doesn't hurt.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for beddie-byes for me. Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## Steve_carter

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd just like to say thank you very much to all my Cold Dark Roommates for keeping this thread trundling along nicely while i was sulking and working, for being amusing and welcoming and most of all for being such a really nice group of people and supporting each other through good times and bad.
> Without meaning to be patronising, i am very, very proud of you all and honoured to be a part of this group.


It's been a pleasure & always will be in here. Nice place to speak 'off topic'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Would have taken less time to read Tolstoy's 'War and Peace'


It was close, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for beddie-byes for me. Good night and sweet dreams


Night, Linda.
You, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not sure why, but I feel absolutely exhausted this evening. 
All that playing marbles, i suppose.
Night night Roommates, early one for me, catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> Ok I'll heed that warning! But I'm pretty sure it's you guys who will need a warning, you'll understand why after a few days of getting to know me! And thanks for such a warm welcome


You simply have no idea....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Damnations!!!!
> A huge filling just dropped out while I was eating salad.
> Now my tooth is really rough and my next appointment isn't until the 4th Oct for an xray on the same tooth.
> I'm going to have to try to get an emergency appointment, but because I am a second class nhs patient I had to wait 3 weeks for the last one of those I had
> I'm going to have to pay privately now to get it seen to.


At U.S drug stores there is a temporary cement to repair teeth or to stick a filling back in untill you can get to a dentist.
Hopefully you can find such a thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks.
I'm still pondering why Josh would be against one word posts or responding to a post with a smiley face.
At any rate, I'm glad Yvonne brought it up.
I had no idea.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Right now I could cry. I've just had to go into Mum who has started another attack of labarynthitis 

My plans to go home are stalled. 

First attack as soon as I went on holiday... another attack when she confesses to me that she had one while I was away... and another the night I am due to leave. I googled... stress can be a trigger.


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Right now I could cry. I've just had to go into Mum who has started another attack of labarynthitis
> 
> My plans to go home are stalled.
> 
> First attack as soon as I went on holiday... another attack when she confesses to me that she had one while I was away... and another the night I am due to leave. I googled... stress can be a trigger.


 That's awful! I hope she's okay!


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> You simply have no idea....


This made me go ... Ha nor do you mate simply none hahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> I'm still pondering why Josh would be against one word posts or responding to a post with a smiley face.
> At any rate, I'm glad Yvonne brought it up.
> I had no idea.


It does seem strange, though I'm sure there's a good reason.
Maybe storage, retaining a post costs space on the database and one word posts comparatively still take up a lot of space ?
But it seems odd that if some one asks, "Is this okay ?", one cannot reply, "Yes", but , "Yes, fine" is acceptable, or a lone smiley is bad but a smiley and "Thanks" is permitted.
Perhaps @jaizei could explain.
N.B. to moderators : This is not a criticism, will respect this rule, not complaining, just curious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Right now I could cry. I've just had to go into Mum who has started another attack of labarynthitis
> 
> My plans to go home are stalled.
> 
> First attack as soon as I went on holiday... another attack when she confesses to me that she had one while I was away... and another the night I am due to leave. I googled... stress can be a trigger.


Good morning, Linda.
Oh, I could easily type a rude word here, but I better not.
Stress is a trigger for many things, unfortunately.
I've just read up on this vestibular neuritis and it seems that no one really seems to know a lot about it. 
Lots of love from here, I'm rather sorry to say there's not a lot else I can suggest, except try to keep calm yourself (easier said than done) or she'll pick up on your anxiety.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> This made me go ... Ha nor do you mate simply none hahahaha


Good morning, mamma.
I was up at 6.30 this morning as the snow leopard had toothache.
Had to mash her breakfast carrots for her, very time consuming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where is everyone this morning ?
Oh, it's Sunday.
Lie-ins and hangovers all round ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where is everyone this morning ?
> Oh, it's Sunday.
> Lie-ins and hangovers all round ?


And those of us that work all night !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And those of us that work all night !


Morning, gramps.
Yep, that too, poor soul.
Finished, now ?
Bud time ?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, mamma.
> I was up at 6.30 this morning as the snow leopard had toothache.
> Had to mash her breakfast carrots for her, very time consuming.


Good morning! Toothache! Oh my not good! Mashing up her breakfast carrots hmmmmm sounds "great fun" (not at all sarcastic ... Not much... Well ok maybe a little ha ha) so you'll be mashing away for a while then.
I bet your really looking forward to lunch and tea time! Bless ya


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Good morning! Toothache! Oh my not good! Mashing up her breakfast carrots hmmmmm sounds "great fun" (not at all sarcastic ... Not much... Well ok maybe a little ha ha) so you'll be mashing away for a while then.
> I bet your really looking forward to lunch and tea time! Bless ya


Good morning! 
She seems ok now, fingers crossed.
Trouble is the dentists and vets here are frightened to touch her.
They don't believe me when i tell them she's a vegetarian. 
She won't eat again 'til supper time, usually.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, gramps.
> Yep, that too, poor soul.
> Finished, now ?
> Bud time ?


Over 2 hours to go till Bud time ! But ready now but got to wait !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Over 2 hours to go till Bud time ! But ready now but got to wait !


Hope it passes quickly.
Think John's having a late morning, but I expect he'll join us for a slurp in a couple of hours time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Right now I could cry. I've just had to go into Mum who has started another attack of labarynthitis
> 
> My plans to go home are stalled.
> 
> First attack as soon as I went on holiday... another attack when she confesses to me that she had one while I was away... and another the night I am due to leave. I googled... stress can be a trigger.


I am so sorry to hear this Linda, I hope you and your Mum are Ok. If only she could be persuaded to come home with you for a while, or does she need to be near her doctor? Anyway take care and try not to let it wear you down, carers need care too!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Noson dda Gillian, yn dda iawn diolch, a chi ?


Good afternoon Lyn and good afternoon Lola.

Need help here, I'm afraid. Please translate. We seem to need a translator in the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Linda, I hope you and your Mum are Ok. If only she could be persuaded to come home with you for a while, or does she need to be near her doctor? Anyway take care and try not to let it wear you down, carers need care too!


Well the good news is that Mum is looking brighter since the nurse came and gave her the injection. Sister has finished her shift and has told me she's taking over and I can go home 

I want her to come and stay with us, but that's on the list of things she flatly refuses to consider. 

Next step... sheltered housing options need research


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> At U.S drug stores there is a temporary cement to repair teeth or to stick a filling back in until you can get to a dentist.
> Hopefully you can find such a thing.


I think I have seen something like that in our Tesco. It's such a big filling though I may just use a whole bag of building cement!
It really needs a crown which is what it should have had originally but I think the dentist ran out of time and just shoved a filling in. At least there's no pain.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn and good afternoon Lola.
> 
> Need help here, I'm afraid. Please translate. We seem to need a translator in the CDR.


Hi Gillian and Oli, it says
'Good evening Gillian I am very well thanks, and you?'
Google Translate is very useful when translations are needed. Not always accurate but OK to give a general idea.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Well the good news is that Mum is looking brighter since the nurse came and gave her the injection. Sister has finished her shift and has told me she's taking over and I can go home
> 
> I want her to come and stay with us, but that's on the list of things she flatly refuses to consider.
> 
> Next step... sheltered housing options need research


Hi Linda. How are you and how's your mother today? It seems that there's improvement, seeing that you can now go home, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian and Oli, it says
> 'Good evening Gillian I am very well thanks, and you?'
> Google Translate is very useful when translations are needed. Not always accurate but OK to give a general idea.


Hi Lyn and Lola. 

Thanks the translation. True: Google translation is anything but accurate.

How's the weather back there, Lyn. Bet it's raining. The lovely heat wave has decided to remain in Jordan for another TWO days. Wish you were here Lyn!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Lyn W said:


> I think I have seen something like that in our Tesco. It's such a big filling though I may just use a whole bag of building cement!
> It really needs a crown which is what it should have had originally but I think the dentist ran out of time and just shoved a filling in. At least there's no pain.


If you have a savers there's a product called toothy pegs which has temporary filling material and cap and crown repair stuff it's not fantastic but fills the hole to reduce any more decay happening. Don't know if I was allowed to say the product name on here .... Is that like advertising .... Errr ... Watch and see


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well the good news is that Mum is looking brighter since the nurse came and gave her the injection. Sister has finished her shift and has told me she's taking over and I can go home
> 
> I want her to come and stay with us, but that's on the list of things she flatly refuses to consider.
> 
> Next step... sheltered housing options need research


That's good news, and I hope you have a safe journey back I think the road the bridge was on is open now.
I don't know about sheltered housing in England, but in Wales they do have flats which give people their privacy and independence but also have medical staff on hand. At least they did before the cuts, in non medical general sheltered housing they have cut the number of wardens in the last couple of years so instead of one per block they now have to travel to about 3 different places - so they only get to spend a few hours a day in a few centres. The good thing is that there are always neighbours around and emergency pull chords so it does offer relatives some peace of mind. So good luck with finding something she will like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> If you have a savers there's a product called toothy pegs which has temporary filling material and cap and crown repair stuff it's not fantastic but fills the hole to reduce any more decay happening. Don't know if I was allowed to say the product name on here .... Is that like advertising .... Errr ... Watch and see


I think it's okay to mention product names to help people, just not to advertise your own company and products and things.


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> If you have a savers there's a product called toothy pegs which has temporary filling material and cap and crown repair stuff it's not fantastic but fills the hole to reduce any more decay happening. Don't know if I was allowed to say the product name on here .... Is that like advertising .... Errr ... Watch and see


I think its OK and I'll look out for that - thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn and Lola.
> 
> Thanks the translation. True: Google translation is anything but accurate.
> 
> How's the weather back there, Lyn. Bet it's raining. The lovely heat wave has decided to remain in Jordan for another TWO days. Wish you were here Lyn!


You're right! It is raining and cool here Gillian but no prizes since it rains most the time so it was safe bet! I expect that come Thursday when I'm back in work a heatwave will start - but I couldn't cope with that and certainly not with your heat!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You're right! It is raining and cool here Gillian but no prizes since it rains most the time so it was safe bet! I expect that come Thursday when I'm back in work a heatwave will start - but I couldn't cope with that and certainly not with your heat!


Have you "tried" it anywhere? In the Middle East or elsewhere? If you have not, I bet (again - bet) you'll *LOVE* it.


----------



## Lyn W

Anyway now I've caught up, happy Sunday to you all!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I remember seeing chicks sprayed colours in Spain. We were camping there - it would have been in the late 1970s - and the family next in the tent to us had 2 chickens with them that were somewhere between chick and adult. One had obviously been bright pink and the other bright green.


That is too bad. Poor things, with all that spray.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Anyway now I've caught up, happy Sunday to you all!


Afternoon , Lyn.
Plans for the day?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Anyway now I've caught up, happy Sunday to you all!


Thank you Lyn, and happy Sunday to you and Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Have you "tried" it anywhere? In the Middle East or elsewhere? If you have not, I bet (again - bet) you'll *LOVE* it.


No I haven't Gillian but I can't stand any temps above about 20'C, I much prefer to be cold and wrap up. I really think I was a polar bear in a former life!

Actually yes I have - S Africa, Miami, South of France, Ibiza, and several other European holiday hot spots, but I tend to sit in the shade!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you Lyn, and happy Sunday to you and Lola.


And merry Sunday a happy new afternoon to you and Oli!


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's okay to mention product names to help people, just not to advertise your own company and products and things.


Come to think of it, Camerons always posting adverts for stuff pretending to be cheese.
Does he have shares, do you think ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon , Lyn.
> Plans for the day?


Hi Adam, nothing special on the cards yet. I may go shopping later.
We still haven't managed Bath yet - so I'm hoping to do that on Tuesday.
What about you? Teaching?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​


Tis not Wednesday, even in Saudia.
And that's the expression a camel has as it's about to spit on someone.
They don't smile.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Come to think of it, Camerons always posting adverts for stuff pretending to be cheese.
> Does he have shares, do you think ?


'Cameron's Camembert' has a ring to it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, nothing special on the cards yet. I may go shopping later.
> We still haven't managed Bath yet - so I'm hoping to do that on Tuesday.
> What about you? Teaching?


I might have a bath before Tuesday.
But it's much hotter here.
No lessons for me today, though wifey has one.
I've got between 3 and 5 days off.
Zac's visiting to finish off our game of marbles.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I might have a bath before Tuesday.
> But it's much hotter here.
> No lessons for me today, though wifey has one.
> I've got between 3 and 5 days off.
> Zac's visiting to finish off our game of marbles.


Well hope you have an absolutely marblelous afternoon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 'Cameron's Camembert' has a ring to it!


Yeah, or Jaizei's Jarlburg
but these are real cheeses, so it's not likely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well hope you have an absolutely marblelous afternoon!


Not a flicker of doubt about that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis not Wednesday, even in Saudia.
> And that's the expression a camel has as it's about to spit on someone.
> They don't smile.


You never know, Adam. Here in Jordan it's Tuesday so it could be Wednesday in Saudi Arabia, considering the fact that it is very near. And back in the UK, (as @Lyn W mentioned) it's Sunday.

Oh come on, camels do smile if they like a person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You never know, Adam. Here in Jordan it's Tuesday so it could be Wednesday in Saudi Arabia, considering the fact that it is very near. And back in the UK, (as @Lyn W mentioned) it's Sunday.
> 
> Oh come on, camels do smile if they like a person.


Maybe after they'e bitten or spat on them. Or sat on them, perhaps.
It's Sunday in all those countries, Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a flicker of doubt about that.


I think you are off your tolley!
But hope you knuckle down and give it your best shot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you are off your tolley!
> But hope you knuckle down and give it your best shot!


Tidgy plays too.
Then she's a tawstoise.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy plays too.
> Then she's a tawstoise.


I'll have to give her a ring for some tips.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to give her a ring for some tips.


I'll go get her.
She's in the alley.


----------



## Lyn W

Right better go Lola is rattling his gate so his master calls.
See you all later - have a good day !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll go get her.
> She's in the alley.


I've got to Jack this in now but good luck with your game!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right better go Lola is rattling his gate so his master calls.
> See you all later - have a good day !


Good, I think I was about out of marble puns, not being an expert. 
Love to Lola and you have a good day, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe after they'e bitten or spat on them. Or sat on them, perhaps.
> It's Sunday in all those countries, Gillian!


Goodness me! You hatred towards these poor animals is unbelievable!


Lyn W said:


> Right better go Lola is rattling his gate so his master calls.
> See you all later - have a good day !


Have a nice SUNDAY Lyn, and enjoy the rain!


----------



## jaizei

It's important to note that those are the rules that have been in effect. There's nothing new. Her post was just to make sure everyone was aware of them, so that there's no excuse when the warnings were implemented. Those are not new either, they just haven't been used for a while. 

The single word/smilie rule was put into effect several years ago because some members were going through all the current threads and posting only smilies on each. So the entire list of most recent posts was just those smilie only posts. 

So don't spam smilies on every thread or "bump" threads with the word "bump".  Other than that, I wouldn't worry. I think I was the only one even aware of or that has referenced that rule.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness me! You hatred towards these poor animals is unbelievable!
> 
> Have a nice SUNDAY Lyn, and enjoy the rain!


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No, it's all completely under control.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No, it's all completely under control.



Oh sorry Adam. Will post something nice this time, alright?


----------



## Gillian M

Here you are Adam. Hope you like this one:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's important to note that those are the rules that have been in effect. There's nothing new. Her post was just to make sure everyone was aware of them, so that there's no excuse when the warnings were implemented. Those are not new either, they just haven't been used for a while.
> 
> The single word/smilie rule was put into effect several years ago because some members were going through all the current threads and posting only smilies on each. So the entire list of most recent posts was just those smilie only posts.
> 
> So don't spam smilies on every thread or "bump" threads with the word "bump".  Other than that, I wouldn't worry. I think I was the only one even aware of or that has referenced that rule.


I had read them, though must have missed or forgotten the one word bit, I understand that it was all in place already but will be enforced more often in future. 
I have been guilty of the single smiley and even 'bump' to help out an unanswered question a few days old when I couldn't help.
I'll watch it in future. 
Thanks , Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you are Adam. Hope you like this one:


Thanks, Gillian.
Though, oddly, i have a strange desire to microwave it.
Don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> Though, oddly, i have a strange desire to microwave it.
> Don't know why.




Give it a try. You might like it, and so might Wifey and......Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Time to say:





​
Talk to you later everyone at CDR!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you later, Gillian, have a nice evening.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. I am currently partaking in a cup of tea in the sunshine (yes on a British bank holiday weekend!) at Oxford Services on the M40. I decided I also needed a chocolate muffin to give me the energy for the dreaded M25. (For our overseas readers that's the orbital motorway way round London)

Time to flip a coin. Clockwise or anti-clockwise? Distance much the same. Get stuck at Heathrow or the Dartford Crossing?


----------



## JoesMum

And now I'm home  Good to see my family again 

And the answer was anti-clockwise


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. I am currently partaking in a cup of tea in the sunshine (yes on a British bank holiday weekend!) at Oxford Services on the M40. I decided I also needed a chocolate muffin to give me the energy for the dreaded M25. (For our overseas readers that's the orbital motorway way round London)
> 
> Time to flip a coin. Clockwise or anti-clockwise? Distance much the same. Get stuck at Heathrow or the Dartford Crossing?


It's a shame.
I'm sure I'd find all of that fascinating.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you later, Gillian, have a nice evening.


Thanks Adam, same to you, Wifey and of course Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room (though I should say "*NOBODY* at Cold Dark Room).


----------



## Marinated mamma

Off to bed folks! Nun night everybody! I had fun on here today xxx


----------



## Gillian M

Marinated mamma said:


> Off to bed folks! Nun night everybody! I had fun on here today xxx


Good night and sweet dreams!

A, going to bed too, am exhausted.


----------



## JoesMum

I'll be following you shortly, ladies. It's been a long day. I have my own bed tonight!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Right better go Lola is rattling his gate so his master calls.
> See you all later - have a good day !


It still cracks me up that Lola is a boy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Off to bed folks! Nun night everybody! I had fun on here today xxx


Nos da.
Leila saida. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Darn, missed everybody.
And no John today or Lyn this evening. 
A quiet evening in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, my turn for a whinge, now it's quiet in here.
A bit down this am.as I had a bit of a spat with my neighbours yesterday over their dragging things over my lab roof and breaking the waterproofing that I put on, so i'll have to do it for a third time. And one of them borrowed some money and has been avoiding me like the plague ever since. And the tortoise they gave to their child has died, second one this year. They take no advice from me and can't see why children killing chicks, tortoises and kittens while playing games with them is wrong. 
I partly am to blame because when people see how happy and healthy Tidgy is they often want to rush out and buy a tortoise for themselves, though I council against it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today, Zacariah beat me at marbles. 
Actually, we studied tautologies and pleonasms. 
It was fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, during the lesson my internet ran out, as I knew it would, so at 7.30 when wifey's student arrived (half an hour late), I went out shopping. 
First stop, the local shop to return 5 bottles. Closed. It's Sunday, but in Morocco shops open on a Sunday, it's Friday that's the holy day. 
No problem, down to the road, at the bottom of the hill, that leads from the medina to the new town. Shop there closed also.
So right turn and on to the bus stop shop further along. Big shop, always open. Closed.
But the little shop next door was open! Returned the 5 bottles and bought some milk and 3 more bottles of fizz. Thirsty as it was 43°C today. The man told me how much but he'd not taken off the money for returning the bottles. So he took off a quarter of what he should and said i'd only bought 3 but returned 5 so he'd only return the value of three.(this is not how it works) Right give me my 2 other ones back. he did. But he'd still not taken enough off for the three. he was trying to cheat me, only out of 3Dh (27 pence) but it's the principal, you mustn't let them get away with it here. So, i took the empties back and went to another shop, properly into the souk to return the bottles and get my new drinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tired hot and annoyed by now, more so, that wifey and i only had 3 ciggies left at home and all 4 of the shops that sell them were mysteriously closed. it's not a holiday, i even asked people if i'd missed something but just got the typically annoying Moroccan shrug or assurances that they might be open later - or not.
So, to buy some prickly pear fruit for Tidgy and head back via the backstreets to buy cigarettes.
The pavement is narrow down on this part of the road, but the road is quite wide,so the barrow of fruit sellers are in the gutter and you walk in the road to see what they sell as the pavements are blocked by cafe tables. There I am waiting while a vendor i know pops the chosen prickly pears into a little bag for me when suddenly a bus pulls up behind me. This is fifty feet or more away from the bus stop it should be at and the crowd waiting there stampede to get on the bus. Moroccans don't queue, they fight to be first in a line. These people also stampede and crush all before them (see the deaths at Mecca on many occasions, or in Morocco a couple of months back when someone saw a mouse and several deaths occurred in the ensuing chaos.
Anyway, one old lady got squished, possibly dead, I'm not certain and I, the fruit cart and it's owner all got knocked flying. Luckily i'd put my bag under the cart, so the glass bottles were okay. But I've got a nicely scraped knee and elbow; a hurt ankle, foot and bruised ball of my right palm. Helped up by passers by who mumbled the usual about animals and 'this is Morocco'. to which i agreed.
Its how it is here. I told them I was alright, thanked them and helped pick up the prickly pears, so i have spines in my hands, too.
Got the pears for Tidgy ate a couple and headed back to find the back street shops have ceased selling cigarettes.
I usually love shopping here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and I forgot to say that the internet shops were both closed also, but I've managed to pay by card for which the bank will no doubt charge me a small fortune. Hence my long absence this evening.
At about 10.30 after listening to me moaning, cursing and swearing vengeance on the next person I can safely bully, wifey went out for a long walk and finally came back with cigarettes, as much for her own nerves as mine.
Thanks, wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tomorrow, I have to buy a potato.


----------



## Moozillion

My, goodness, Adam!!!  That all sounds like such a frustrating ordeal!
And the stampede for the bus is downright scary!  It all makes me wonder how it all works, if the shops close so randomly. {{{BIG HUG}}}


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Bea.
Hug much appreciated.
It was frustrating, makes me feel old that I can just be knocked over so easily. 
It can be scary, and i usually steer well clear of buses here, though they are very cheap, people are packed in, standing squished together like sardines and a lot of them really smell terrible. 
Taxis are a better option and still pretty cheap.
The new town has shops with proper hours and supermarkets, but I prefer our market stalls and souks, usually somewhere open, most of my local shops are open from sun up til late, but occasionally one of them isn't open as they don't have set times and take days off as they want. often they're one man, or one family businesses, so do what they want. it's the first time in 11 years that all of these places have been closed a the same time, law of averages, i guess. And i could have gone further into the medina, hundreds more shops to be found, but i was tired and hot and carrying bottles, a bit short of breath today. 
Just one of those things.
Three days off now, maybe 5, so I'll find a way to take out my frustration on an innocent party and make myself feel better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's Cold and lonely in the Dark.
Night guys.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's Cold and lonely in the Dark.
> Night guys.


Hope you sleep well Adam. It sounds like you had a 'right day of it' as is said in the county I think of as home... Yorkshire. 

(I was actually born in Kent, but moved away aged 4 and only returned here by coincidence; I have no family here... or in Yorkshire for that matter)

Big electronic hug, avoiding sore bits, for the bus incident too. That sounds awful


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have woken to an iMessage from Mum saying she's had a good night and is feeling much better which is undoubtedly true if she can be bothered to get her iPad out. 

Quiet day today, hopefully.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Morning all. @tiggys dad Wow your day yesterday sounds insane! Not sure I could handle that and the no queueing thing drives me nuts but the knocking you over stuff ... Not cool! And @joes mum glad your mum is brighter today. My eldest son went back to Cornwall yesterday as he is schooled down there due to his rugby playing capabilities (my little super star) so I'm pining for him especially seen as my youngest lad is sitting here watching the dreaded you tube videos ARRGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Adam, everyone here it seems is equipped with a handgun.
This is a civilized country, as you know.
I know you don't use a cane, but one could be used as a good defensive weapon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This year my grape vines have come in early. Once again tripling in size. There are also hundreds if not thousands of grapes.
Since I transported the vines from South Carolina, I've had some success with feeding the leaves to my Redfoot herd. First it seemed that all of them would eat them. Then I discovered that they really only wanted the tiny, soft, new leaves. Now, this year, none of them are eating any of it. 
This is a colony of Muscadine grapes. I think a "Carlos" strain. The grapes are also slightly smaller. Now about 3/4" but taste the same.
So until I figure out what is wrong, I'm basically just giving the parrots a free meal.
I'm considering cutting it all down when it goes dormant again this winter since it takes up my whole west fence line.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The hotel that I've booked in Georgia for Thursday and Friday is called the "Scottish Inn."
I'll make sure to take a couple photos so that John can authenticate the place.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Hug much appreciated.
> It was frustrating, makes me feel old that I can just be knocked over so easily.
> It can be scary, and i usually steer well clear of buses here, though they are very cheap, people are packed in, standing squished together like sardines and a lot of them really smell terrible.
> Taxis are a better option and still pretty cheap.
> The new town has shops with proper hours and supermarkets, but I prefer our market stalls and souks, usually somewhere open, most of my local shops are open from sun up til late, but occasionally one of them isn't open as they don't have set times and take days off as they want. often they're one man, or one family businesses, so do what they want. it's the first time in 11 years that all of these places have been closed a the same time, law of averages, i guess. And i could have gone further into the medina, hundreds more shops to be found, but i was tired and hot and carrying bottles, a bit short of breath today.
> Just one of those things.
> Three days off now, maybe 5, so I'll find a way to take out my frustration on an innocent party and make myself feel better.


How are you today?
Still beat up?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good LORD.
I killed the room.
I hope this doesn't mean that Adam is badly hurt.


----------



## Steve_carter

Hi all. How's everyone's Monday coming along?

It's a our last bank holiday of the year in the UK &...... The sun is shining! For me it's all about a well earned rest before back at work tomorrow. Just come back inside after me & Norbert enjoyed the sunshine & before he got up to more mischief! 




Adam I read your posts. Sounds like you had a right day yesterday & I hope you're okay & today is a better day for you. Fingers crossed & look after yourself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's sounds as if the Moroccan honeymoon phase has started to end?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry, John.
I booked a different motel after reading reviews of the Scottish inn.


----------



## Steve_carter

The cold dark room is even colder when not many people are in it. Haha.


----------



## JoesMum

Steve_carter said:


> Hi all. How's everyone's Monday coming along?
> 
> It's a our last bank holiday of the year in the UK &...... The sun is shining!


What about Christmas?! 

The weather is pretty good here too. It's just clouded over, but it is still very warm. (Overseas CDR members should note that British public holidays normally guarantee bad weather, so good weather will always be amazing!  )



> For me it's all about a well earned rest before back at work tomorrow. Just come back inside after me & Norbert enjoyed the sunshine & before he got up to more mischief!
> 
> View attachment 185087


For us, we've done a load of gardening and will have a barbecue. 



> Adam I read your posts. Sounds like you had a right day yesterday & I hope you're okay & today is a better day for you. Fingers crossed & look after yourself.


See, I told you "having a right day" was a Yorkshire phrase


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hope you sleep well Adam. It sounds like you had a 'right day of it' as is said in the county I think of as home... Yorkshire.
> 
> (I was actually born in Kent, but moved away aged 4 and only returned here by coincidence; I have no family here... or in Yorkshire for that matter)
> 
> Big electronic hug, avoiding sore bits, for the bus incident too. That sounds awful


Slept like a log, ta. 
I'm a bit achey and bruised this morning, but it's mainly my pride that is wounded I feel. 
Nothing to worry about, I just get down sometimes and it takes something good happening to jolt me out of it. 
Been sulking this morning in my lab, then come back to the apartment to find thirsty wifey has drunk two and a half litres of pop, leaving only a half litre for me. So it's out again in a minute.
It's nothing, really, I have a great life and shouldn't complain about such trivia. 
My dad was from Cumbria and supported Leeds United, so I did too (and still do, sadly). Spent many a Saturday in Leeds for many years, on and off, also a lot of time at Leeds uni, visiting friends. I quite like Yorkshire and love York itself. (not too keen on Sheffield or Bradford).


----------



## WhitneyO

Good morning everyone


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good LORD.
> I killed the room.
> I hope this doesn't mean that Adam is badly hurt.


Hi Ed. 

What's wrong with Adam? Just read your post. PLEASE answer. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

WhitneyO said:


> Good morning everyone


Hi!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

WhitneyO said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning. Mysterious, new member.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed.
> 
> What's wrong with Adam? Just read your post. PLEASE answer. Thank you.


He was caught in a human stampede.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Mysterious, new member.


Another MYSTERIOUS member?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have woken to an iMessage from Mum saying she's had a good night and is feeling much better which is undoubtedly true if she can be bothered to get her iPad out.
> 
> Quiet day today, hopefully.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Hope you can enjoy a nice peaceful day and recharge your batteries for the next bump in the road.
Glad your mum's on the mend.
Long may it continue.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Hope you can enjoy a nice peaceful day and recharge your batteries for the next bump in the road.
> Glad your mum's on the mend.
> Long may it continue.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

What's up, Adam? Hope you're fine.


----------



## Steve_carter

JoesMum said:


> What about Christmas?!
> 
> The weather is pretty good here too. It's just clouded over, but it is still very warm. (Overseas CDR members should note that British public holidays normally guarantee bad weather, so good weather will always be amazing!  )
> 
> 
> For us, we've done a load of gardening and will have a barbecue.
> 
> 
> See, I told you "having a right day" was a Yorkshire phrase



I totally forgot to include Christmas as a bank holiday!! Oops! Having a BBQ sounds a plan, enjoy! Haha, yeah a Yorkshire phrase comes out every now & then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning all. @tiggys dad Wow your day yesterday sounds insane! Not sure I could handle that and the no queueing thing drives me nuts but the knocking you over stuff ... Not cool! And @joes mum glad your mum is brighter today. My eldest son went back to Cornwall yesterday as he is schooled down there due to his rugby playing capabilities (my little super star) so I'm pining for him especially seen as my youngest lad is sitting here watching the dreaded you tube videos ARRGGGHHHHHHHH


Good afternoon, mamma, call me Adam.
They do queue in supermarkets and the post offices and utilities places have a number system so it's not like this everywhere.
The local shops know that if they allow someone to push in in front of me, I shop elsewhere, so it's pretty much fine except for the buses or a shopkeeper that doesn't know me. 
I'm a Somerset lad myself and spent lots of my youth in Cornwall, love it there. But I was rubbish at rugby, too skinny. 
wifey's always showing me You Tube videos. 'sigh'.


----------



## Steve_carter

WhitneyO said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning & have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Adam, everyone here it seems is equipped with a handgun.
> This is a civilized country, as you know.
> I know you don't use a cane, but one could be used as a good defensive weapon.


Good morning, Ed. 
I have used a cane, when I was recovering from TB and did use it to bosh people on a couple of occasions.
Limping a bit this morning, so i might fish it out of the wardrobe. 
The police have handguns here, but nobody else. Gun crime is almost non-existent, though knives are often used, as in parts of the UK. Only one in ten of the coppers have bullets in their guns, and at the end of each shift, every one has to be accounted for, if one is missing the policeman can end up out of work and in jail! I've never known of a policeman firing a shot in my city.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> He was caught in a human stampede.


Thanks your prompt reply, Ed. Hope he was not hurt/injured.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This year my grape vines have come in early. Once again tripling in size. There are also hundreds if not thousands of grapes.
> Since I transported the vines from South Carolina, I've had some success with feeding the leaves to my Redfoot herd. First it seemed that all of them would eat them. Then I discovered that they really only wanted the tiny, soft, new leaves. Now, this year, none of them are eating any of it.
> This is a colony of Muscadine grapes. I think a "Carlos" strain. The grapes are also slightly smaller. Now about 3/4" but taste the same.
> So until I figure out what is wrong, I'm basically just giving the parrots a free meal.
> I'm considering cutting it all down when it goes dormant again this winter since it takes up my whole west fence line.


One suspects that the parrots have persuaded the torts not to eat the stuff.
They are capable of speech, you know.


----------



## Gillian M

Steve_carter said:


> Good morning & have a great day!


Good afternoon. Hope you are well.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slept like a log, ta.
> I'm a bit achey and bruised this morning, but it's mainly my pride that is wounded I feel.
> Nothing to worry about, I just get down sometimes and it takes something good happening to jolt me out of it.
> Been sulking this morning in my lab, then come back to the apartment to find thirsty wifey has drunk two and a half litres of pop, leaving only a half litre for me. So it's out again in a minute.
> It's nothing, really, I have a great life and shouldn't complain about such trivia.
> My dad was from Cumbria and supported Leeds United, so I did too (and still do, sadly). Spent many a Saturday in Leeds for many years, on and off, also a lot of time at Leeds uni, visiting friends. I quite like Yorkshire and love York itself. (not too keen on Sheffield or Bradford).


Most Yorkshire folk are a bit doubtful about somewhere as far south as Sheffield too. It's in the Midlands really


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The hotel that I've booked in Georgia for Thursday and Friday is called the "Scottish Inn."
> I'll make sure to take a couple photos so that John can authenticate the place.


Bet it's about as Scottish as the British pub in Agadir. (which has nothing British in it bar a couple of St George flags. The beers not British, the decor, the music or tv programs and none of the staff speak more than basic English.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are you today?
> Still beat up?


Slightly bruised body.
Massively bruised ego.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good LORD.
> I killed the room.
> I hope this doesn't mean that Adam is badly hurt.


I think the absence of Lyn and John on the same day plus me not in this am. helped to quieten it down.
@johnandjade where are you ?
A day and a half AWOL? 
Has that ever happened before ?
Hope you're alright, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Hi all. How's everyone's Monday coming along?
> 
> It's a our last bank holiday of the year in the UK &...... The sun is shining! For me it's all about a well earned rest before back at work tomorrow. Just come back inside after me & Norbert enjoyed the sunshine & before he got up to more mischief!
> 
> View attachment 185087
> 
> 
> Adam I read your posts. Sounds like you had a right day yesterday & I hope you're okay & today is a better day for you. Fingers crossed & look after yourself.


Thanks, Steve. 
Norbert looks great.
I'm fine.
Still angry and humiliated, but lots of members here have worse problems, just that we all vent our frustrations in here.
You have a good day yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's sounds as if the Moroccan honeymoon phase has started to end?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Absolutely not! 
I love this place, but like everywhere, it has its good points and its bad side. 
The positives are still far more than the negatives and I'll be staying here for a good while yet i hope.
Hurrah for Morocco!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning CDR!

So this happened over the weekend with my redfoot! I have a male and female but this is her 1st time so I'm not hopeful anything will happen. I dug down a tiny bit and counted four. I was to nervous to dig further. 
I covered them up and just leaving them. 

Actually, I don't care because I don't need anymore. Sometimes I think about rehoming these two and focus on my sulcata and desert.



Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> Good morning everyone


Hi, again, Whitney and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
The one-legged pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice, grab an armadillo to sit on and watch out for the flying jellyfish. 
I've got some biscuits and custard if you would like some, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> What's up, Adam? Hope you're fine.


Good afternoon, Gillian and Oli. 
It's all posted here, in the early hours of this morning, about four chapters of the stuff.
I'll live, thanks.
Hope you are both well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> I totally forgot to include Christmas as a bank holiday!! Oops! Having a BBQ sounds a plan, enjoy! Haha, yeah a Yorkshire phrase comes out every now & then.


And Boxing Day.
wifey usually wins.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your prompt reply, Ed. Hope he was not hurt/injured.


A bit, yeah, but I'll live.
More worried about, John, frankly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian and Oli.
> It's all posted here, in the early hours of this morning, about four chapters of the stuff.
> I'll live, thanks.
> Hope you are both well.


Hi, glad to hear you are fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> So this happened over the weekend with my redfoot! I have a male and female but this is her 1st time so I'm not hopeful anything will happen. I dug down a tiny bit and counted four. I was to nervous to dig further.
> I covered them up and just leaving them.
> 
> Actually, I don't care because I don't need anymore. Sometimes I think about rehoming these two and focus on my sulcata and desert.
> View attachment 185097
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!


Good morning, Kathy! 
i'd be very excited, but not very hopeful for first clutch.
You mustn't do that, you'd only be Momof2!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit, yeah, but I'll live.
> More worried about, John, frankly.


Sorry about that, Adam. Where were you hurt? if I may ask.

Worried about John?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out with Tidgy.
A game of cricket or two should help lighten my mood. 
See you all later.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out with Tidgy.
> A game of cricket or two should help lighten my mood.
> See you all later.


Enjoy it!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> This year my grape vines have come in early. Once again tripling in size. There are also hundreds if not thousands of grapes.
> Since I transported the vines from South Carolina, I've had some success with feeding the leaves to my Redfoot herd. First it seemed that all of them would eat them. Then I discovered that they really only wanted the tiny, soft, new leaves. Now, this year, none of them are eating any of it.
> This is a colony of Muscadine grapes. I think a "Carlos" strain. The grapes are also slightly smaller. Now about 3/4" but taste the same.
> So until I figure out what is wrong, I'm basically just giving the parrots a free meal.
> I'm considering cutting it all down when it goes dormant again this winter since it takes up my whole west fence line.


I've had a similar experience with my Herman's tort, Elsa. 
The first year I had her, she ate the hostas in her enclosure, so I planted more: she's NEVER touched them again- not even the little tender leaves!  Sometimes I think they are pickier than children!


----------



## Moozillion

Can our British contingent please enlighten me on THEIR "custard?"
Over here in the US, the custard I've had (and love!) is almost always cooked in small, individual cups and although soft, is firmer than mashed potatoes and does NOT pour: it's eaten with a spoon. 
The only other custard I've seen here was in a pie. 
It sounds as if your custard is loose enough to POUR, and is almost more like a sauce?


----------



## WhitneyO

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. Mysterious, new member.


Lol I'm super new so sorry to intrude. Just kinda butting in so I can get acquainted with everyone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the absence of Lyn and John on the same day plus me not in this am. helped to quieten it down.
> @johnandjade where are you ?
> A day and a half AWOL?
> Has that ever happened before ?
> Hope you're alright, my friend.


MAYBE THE TOE?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Can our British contingent please enlighten me on THEIR "custard?"
> Over here in the US, the custard I've had (and love!) is almost always cooked in small, individual cups and although soft, is firmer than mashed potatoes and does NOT pour: it's eaten with a spoon.
> The only other custard I've seen here was in a pie.
> It sounds as if your custard is loose enough to POUR, and is almost more like a sauce?


Custard is most definitely a pouring sauce made from egg, cream/milk and sugar (or bought as a powder that you mix with milk for ease) which you serve with hot desserts (or as we call them - puddings) such as fruit pie, fruit crumble and steamed puddings like treacle/syrup sponge, jam roly poly and spotted d i ck. (Excuse the weird spacing, but I need to get round the censor for a genuine dessert name)

Here's Delia Smith's recipe http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/collections/delia-online-cookery-school/proper-custard

Set custards do exist in the UK, but it's the hot sauce that's a good comfort food that we think of first.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> So this happened over the weekend with my redfoot! I have a male and female but this is her 1st time so I'm not hopeful anything will happen. I dug down a tiny bit and counted four. I was to nervous to dig further.
> I covered them up and just leaving them.
> 
> Actually, I don't care because I don't need anymore. Sometimes I think about rehoming these two and focus on my sulcata and desert.
> View attachment 185097
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!


I'm crazy about hatching some Redfoot eggs and I've tried four times now, but it's been four batches of duds.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

WhitneyO said:


> Lol I'm super new so sorry to intrude. Just kinda butting in so I can get acquainted with everyone.


Welcome aboard.
This section is for the silly or the serious. 
But full of great people.
Stick around. We need more Americans in here............


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Custard is most definitely a pouring sauce made from egg, cream/milk and sugar (or bought as a powder that you mix with milk for ease) which you serve with hot desserts (or as we call them - puddings) such as fruit pie, fruit crumble and steamed puddings like treacle/syrup sponge, jam roly poly and spotted d i ck. (Excuse the weird spacing, but I need to get round the censor for a genuine dessert name)
> 
> Here's Delia Smith's recipe http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/collections/delia-online-cookery-school/proper-custard
> 
> Set custards do exist in the UK, but it's the hot sauce that's a good comfort food that we think of first.


Thanks!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, mamma, call me Adam.
> They do queue in supermarkets and the post offices and utilities places have a number system so it's not like this everywhere.
> The local shops know that if they allow someone to push in in front of me, I shop elsewhere, so it's pretty much fine except for the buses or a shopkeeper that doesn't know me.
> I'm a Somerset lad myself and spent lots of my youth in Cornwall, love it there. But I was rubbish at rugby, too skinny.
> wifey's always showing me You Tube videos. 'sigh'.


Adam that's much better I was imagining everyone pushing in all over the place, that would totally drive me crazy id start showing everyone the queueing system. (Ahem it's an orderly line whomever is first to arrive and follow in succession) I can't help it I'm such a control freak! 
And yeah Cornwall such a beautiful place, I never knew England held such beauty but have visited so many beautiful places down there now it's hard to choose my favourite place in Cornwall although I think Falmouth and porthleven are high on my list! Alas you also know of the dangers of the YouTube disease then? Once someone is infected they become contagious and within weeks they try to spread the deadly virus by forcing others to watch infected YouTube videos. Pah! I say no more


----------



## JoesMum

WhitneyO said:


> Lol I'm super new so sorry to intrude. Just kinda butting in so I can get acquainted with everyone.





ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome aboard.
> This section is for the silly or the serious.
> But full of great people.
> Stick around. We need more Americans in here............


Agreed. You're welcome to stay. We even offer a free international translation service for when (proper  ) British English proves incomprehensible to those in north America and vice versa


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camel is rather yummy, yes.
> Saudi Arabia imports camels for meat from Australia.
> And sand, too.




i have told several people this


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i have told several people this


Why Hello, John.
Just in time to see me leave.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I had such a thing as a serious had I'd be wearing it now.
> Please read this, Cold Dark Roommates.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/forum-community-guidelines.145724/#post-1373245
> Let's all be careful for I don't want myself or any of you getting into trouble and certainly don't want the thread closed down.
> Good behaviour and excessive silliness, please.




are we in trouble?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> are we in trouble?


No. Adam was just making sure we knew how to stay out of trouble

How's the toe?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That is terrible - those shorts are horrific!!




my happy holiday shorts


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i have finally caught up on all the thousands of posts i missed while I was away.
> I have now read every post in the Cold Dark Room.
> I feel dizzy.



i have still to go back to the start


----------



## Marinated mamma

WhitneyO said:


> Good morning everyone


Ahem sorry been busy so good evening


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> are we in trouble?


No. It wasn't even a warning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> Ahem sorry been busy so good evening


Not here. Still late morning.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Right now I could cry. I've just had to go into Mum who has started another attack of labarynthitis
> 
> My plans to go home are stalled.
> 
> First attack as soon as I went on holiday... another attack when she confesses to me that she had one while I was away... and another the night I am due to leave. I googled... stress can be a trigger.




sorry to read this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Can our British contingent please enlighten me on THEIR "custard?"
> Over here in the US, the custard I've had (and love!) is almost always cooked in small, individual cups and although soft, is firmer than mashed potatoes and does NOT pour: it's eaten with a spoon.
> The only other custard I've seen here was in a pie.
> It sounds as if your custard is loose enough to POUR, and is almost more like a sauce?








With cinnamon
.http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/realpropercustard_65614
For the recipe.
It's liquid when hot and pored on to deserts as a sauce, but when cold it's more jelly (jello?) like and is used to top or fill flans and doughnuts.
Yummy when cold with fish fingers dipped in it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> Lol I'm super new so sorry to intrude. Just kinda butting in so I can get acquainted with everyone.


Please butt away, you're most welcome, it's a good way to get to know some of the forums regulars. 
You're not intruding at all, the more the merrier, all welcome in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> MAYBE THE TOE?


Ok, he's back, we'll see what's up in a minute, i expect.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, he's back, we'll see what's up in a minute, i expect.


Lengthy hangover after the friends came round?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tired hot and annoyed by now, more so, that wifey and i only had 3 ciggies left at home and all 4 of the shops that sell them were mysteriously closed. it's not a holiday, i even asked people if i'd missed something but just got the typically annoying Moroccan shrug or assurances that they might be open later - or not.
> So, to buy some prickly pear fruit for Tidgy and head back via the backstreets to buy cigarettes.
> The pavement is narrow down on this part of the road, but the road is quite wide,so the barrow of fruit sellers are in the gutter and you walk in the road to see what they sell as the pavements are blocked by cafe tables. There I am waiting while a vendor i know pops the chosen prickly pears into a little bag for me when suddenly a bus pulls up behind me. This is fifty feet or more away from the bus stop it should be at and the crowd waiting there stampede to get on the bus. Moroccans don't queue, they fight to be first in a line. These people also stampede and crush all before them (see the deaths at Mecca on many occasions, or in Morocco a couple of months back when someone saw a mouse and several deaths occurred in the ensuing chaos.
> Anyway, one old lady got squished, possibly dead, I'm not certain and I, the fruit cart and it's owner all got knocked flying. Luckily i'd put my bag under the cart, so the glass bottles were okay. But I've got a nicely scraped knee and elbow; a hurt ankle, foot and bruised ball of my right palm. Helped up by passers by who mumbled the usual about animals and 'this is Morocco'. to which i agreed.
> Its how it is here. I told them I was alright, thanked them and helped pick up the prickly pears, so i have spines in my hands, too.
> Got the pears for Tidgy ate a couple and headed back to find the back street shops have ceased selling cigarettes.
> I usually love shopping here.




oh adam  hopefully your feeling better now


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Lengthy hangover after the friends came round?


John is immune


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The hotel that I've booked in Georgia for Thursday and Friday is called the "Scottish Inn."
> I'll make sure to take a couple photos so that John can authenticate the place.




hoots mon the noo


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry, John.
> I booked a different motel after reading reviews of the Scottish inn.




I wouldn't blame you... the staff would be too drunk and busy eating deep fried mars bars


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> I wouldn't blame you... the staff would be too drunk and busy eating deep fried mars bars


I love battered mars bars ... Is that not good then? oh the shame!


----------



## Marinated mamma

I know this is kind of random but my fish have had babies


----------



## Marinated mamma

bottom right of the fishing sign ..yay oh no now I've got to catch them boo


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> I know this is kind of random but my fish have had babies


That's cool 

What type of fish?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the absence of Lyn and John on the same day plus me not in this am. helped to quieten it down.
> @johnandjade where are you ?
> A day and a half AWOL?
> Has that ever happened before ?
> Hope you're alright, my friend.




just


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Adam that's much better I was imagining everyone pushing in all over the place, that would totally drive me crazy id start showing everyone the queueing system. (Ahem it's an orderly line whomever is first to arrive and follow in succession) I can't help it I'm such a control freak!
> And yeah Cornwall such a beautiful place, I never knew England held such beauty but have visited so many beautiful places down there now it's hard to choose my favourite place in Cornwall although I think Falmouth and porthleven are high on my list! Alas you also know of the dangers of the YouTube disease then? Once someone is infected they become contagious and within weeks they try to spread the deadly virus by forcing others to watch infected YouTube videos. Pah! I say no more


Quite.
Sometimes it's useful, for example on the Forum you can't post videos direct so have to post them on You Tube and then copy and paste them here.
I've also enforced queuing in my local area.
British people usually tut, rather than react to queue jumpers.
We think bad words, but just tut.
In the line at the airport once a huge man pushed in front of me.
I got confused and thought 'tut, tut'' but called the man a very rude name indeed out loud.
He was enormous and hairy and looked around at me with a huge snarl. 
So I did the only thing possible in such a situation.
I started twitching and swearing and pretended I had Tourettes Syndrome.
Unfortunately, the guy was in the seat next to me, so i had to keep this up all the way to Addis Ababa. 
Only to find out as we were disembarking that he was Russian and spoke no English.


----------



## johnandjade

WhitneyO said:


> Lol I'm super new so sorry to intrude. Just kinda butting in so I can get acquainted with everyone.




best way to do it  , and the best room for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Agreed. You're welcome to stay. We even offer a free international translation service for when (proper  ) British English proves incomprehensible to those in north America and vice versa


And John sometimes teaches us Scot's words.
And Lyn some Welsh.
And me, a bit of Arabic, on occasion.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> MAYBE THE TOE?




jade won't let me milk anymore sympathy


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With cinnamon
> .http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/realpropercustard_65614
> For the recipe.
> It's liquid when hot and pored on to deserts as a sauce, but when cold it's more jelly (jello?) like and is used to top or fill flans and doughnuts.
> Yummy when cold with fish fingers dipped in it.




I always thought of it like pudding.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> Sometimes it's useful, for example on the Forum you can't post videos direct so have to post them on You Tube and then copy and paste them here.
> I've also enforced queuing in my local area.
> British people usually tut, rather than react to queue jumpers.
> We think bad words, but just tut.
> In the line at the airport once a huge man pushed in front of me.
> I got confused and thought 'tut, tut'' but called the man a very rude name indeed out loud.
> He was enormous and hairy and looked around at me with a huge snarl.
> So I did the only thing possible in such a situation.
> I started twitching and swearing and pretended I had Tourettes Syndrome.
> Unfortunately, the guy was in the seat next to me, so i had to keep this up all the way to Addis Ababa.
> Only to find out as we were disembarking that he was Russian and spoke no English.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha that just cracked me right up! So funny. Yeah unfortunately I'm not one of them people who tuts I'm more of a show and tell person. For example lady at the post office tried to queue jump in front of me, my reaction was to then say extremely loudly Hello Madam, no I think you'll find it was me who was next but it's the back to front system in this small post office so what we should do is form an orderly queue so you was after me and then proceeded to move lots of elderly women into a snaking queue around our village post office and yes lots of them were tutting and pulling faces but no one said a word and what should have taken two minutes took ages! Can't help it have to take over I'm so annoying that when I think about it it makes me cringe! My fella hates my over the top ness and sneaks away when I go all clSsroom teacher on everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why Hello, John.
> Just in time to see me leave.




sorry to miss you sir


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> No. Adam was just making sure we knew how to stay out of trouble
> 
> How's the toe?




still attached. it fine, not plesent I'll admit! I shall soldier on. thanks mum . hope joes gran had a good day today


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Ahem sorry been busy so good evening




I'm 2 days AWOL!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. It wasn't even a warning.




glad to hear! 

i will put my hands up to posting links for YouTube with ' adult language ' ... thought i do try to remember to headline PG 13 to alert mods should they wish to remove. will email in future


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With cinnamon
> .http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/realpropercustard_65614
> For the recipe.
> It's liquid when hot and pored on to deserts as a sauce, but when cold it's more jelly (jello?) like and is used to top or fill flans and doughnuts.
> Yummy when cold with fish fingers dipped in it.




or custard creams


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please butt away, you're most welcome, it's a good way to get to know some of the forums regulars.
> You're not intruding at all, the more the merrier, all welcome in the Cold Dark Room.




and spain!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have told several people this


Truth is stranger than fiction.
Except in here where it's about equal.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> John is immune



still made my work and hit target! 

...jade called in sick today:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have still to go back to the start



That way lieth madness!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> I love battered mars bars ... Is that not good then? oh the shame!




hello mamma . 

I'm john and am in paisley, and i love em!!!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> That's cool
> 
> What type of fish?


Black and orange ones?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Lengthy hangover after the friends came round?


More than likely. 
Still haven't got to the excuses post, yet.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Truth is stranger than fiction.
> Except in here where it's about equal.




hope you're feeling better adam, sorry to read about the nasty stuff


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That way lieth madness!!!!!




better than heading into the light


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh adam  hopefully your feeling better now


Less bruised, but still depressed and short tempered.
Tidgy cheered me up somewhat, but I haven't been out today, been hiding in my lab. 
Will go out to buy more drinks in a minute, see if there's anybody about I can shout at or thump. 
The potato shopping will have to wait til tomorrow, can't face it today. 
Cheese tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More than likely.
> Still haven't got to the excuses post, yet.





well.... yip, the one legged pirate stowed me away and we sailed round the isle of man for a few days.... think his name was blackbeard??  

... sadly no potatos, rather nasty tasting wine though?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I love battered mars bars ... Is that not good then? oh the shame!


Certainly not a decent substitute for cheese, no.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Less bruised, but still depressed and short tempered.
> Tidgy cheered me up somewhat, but I haven't been out today, been hiding in my lab.
> Will go out to buy more drinks in a minute, see if there's anybody about I can shout at or thump.
> The potato shopping will have to wait til tomorrow, can't face it today.
> Cheese tonight!




don't blame you. forget the stick, try a tazer next time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I know this is kind of random but my fish have had babies


I don't think it happens randomly. 
Something has to happen first.
Birds and bees stuff.
Only with a fishy element.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> View attachment 185107
> bottom right of the fishing sign ..yay oh no now I've got to catch them boo


Guppies ?


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Black and orange ones?


We had Platies in our aquarium (yours look like Platies) that kept having babies. Far too many. I had to euthenase about a hundred of them 

We had 3 adult females and an adult male, but I ended up giving the male to a friend as it was getting ridiculous. 

We haven't had any live-bearing fish since. It's easier to manage the egg layers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I always thought of it like pudding.


Evening, Cameron.
It's poured onto puddings and desserts.
And fish fingers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha that just cracked me right up! So funny. Yeah unfortunately I'm not one of them people who tuts I'm more of a show and tell person. For example lady at the post office tried to queue jump in front of me, my reaction was to then say extremely loudly Hello Madam, no I think you'll find it was me who was next but it's the back to front system in this small post office so what we should do is form an orderly queue so you was after me and then proceeded to move lots of elderly women into a snaking queue around our village post office and yes lots of them were tutting and pulling faces but no one said a word and what should have taken two minutes took ages! Can't help it have to take over I'm so annoying that when I think about it it makes me cringe! My fella hates my over the top ness and sneaks away when I go all clSsroom teacher on everyone!


The five items or less checkout drives me crazy.
6 items causes major wobblies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and spain!!!


Yes, that too.
All Cold Dark Roomers, get your passports ready for January. 
We're off to Spain!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think it happens randomly.
> Something has to happen first.
> Birds and bees stuff.
> Only with a fishy element.




we only have one fish left now 

i have named him leonidess


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope you're feeling better adam, sorry to read about the nasty stuff


Bah! 
Humbug! 
i quite enjoy being snarly and miserable sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well.... yip, the one legged pirate stowed me away and we sailed round the isle of man for a few days.... think his name was blackbeard??
> 
> ... sadly no potatos, rather nasty tasting wine though?!?


Captain Rum.
He's a devil and has no legs.
Lost at sea with a captain who's legless.
" But I haven't touched a drop! Ahaarhhhhhh!"
No I meant you don't have any legs.
Looks.
"Oh, fair enough, carry on."
The one-legged pirate has been welcoming the new people here. 
Don't drink the wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't blame you. forget the stick, try a tazer next time


I shot myself once. 
And dad shot one of his own toes off.
I'll avoid tazers, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We had Platies in our aquarium (yours look like Platies) that kept having babies. Far too many. I had to euthenase about a hundred of them
> 
> We had 3 adult females and an adult male, but I ended up giving the male to a friend as it was getting ridiculous.
> 
> We haven't had any live-bearing fish since. It's easier to manage the egg layers!


Yep, maybe platies, my eyes aren't good enough to tell.
Guppies and platies really like having hundreds of offspring.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bah!
> Humbug!
> i quite enjoy being snarly and miserable sometimes.




well said sir


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Captain Rum.
> He's a devil and has no legs.
> Lost at sea with a captain who's legless.
> " But I haven't touched a drop! Ahaarhhhhhh!"
> No I meant you don't have any legs.
> Looks.
> "Oh, fair enough, carry on."
> The one-legged pirate has been welcoming the new people here.
> Don't drink the wine.




thats the fellow!! he repeatedly told me i had a women's toe


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shot myself once.
> And dad shot one of his own toes off.
> I'll avoid tazers, i think.




shocking stuff .


----------



## johnandjade

we had a chippy for tea . deep fried haggis and hamburger suppers with a tub of curry sauce.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thats the fellow!! he repeatedly told me i had a women's toe


You have a woman's toe, my Lord.
I bet that toe's never had to kick a hole in the side of a galleon to allow for a cannon shot on the Seas of Japan when under attack from the Killer Spindly Fish.


----------



## Steve_carter

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Hope you are well.


Doing well thank you Gillian. Hope you and Oli are doing great?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have a woman's toe, my Lord.
> I bet that toe's never had to kick a hole in the side of a galleon to allow for a cannon shot on the Seas of Japan when under attack from the Killer Spindly Fish.




only once on a submarine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shocking stuff .


It's hardly current news.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's hardly current news.




still good for a news flash


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we had a chippy for tea . deep fried haggis and hamburger suppers with a tub of curry sauce.


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
Cheese and bacon butties for me!


----------



## Gillian M

Steve_carter said:


> Doing well thank you Gillian. Hope you and Oli are doing great?



Good evening. We're so far so good.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> Cheese and bacon butties for me!




brown sauce??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still good for a news flash


I'll volt over that pun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brown sauce??


Yeppers!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With cinnamon
> .http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/realpropercustard_65614
> For the recipe.
> It's liquid when hot and pored on to deserts as a sauce, but when cold it's more jelly (jello?) like and is used to top or fill flans and doughnuts.
> Yummy when cold with fish fingers dipped in it.


SURELY you jest about  dipping fish fingers in custard!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SURELY you jest about  dipping fish fingers in custard!!!!


Nope! 
The Doctor did it in a story where he's regenerated and is testing his new tastebuds.
So it caught on with Doctor Who fans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out to return some bottles, buy some more and wallop a passing stranger. 
See you in 10


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> SURELY you jest about  dipping fish fingers in custard!!!!


Believe me. It's not the traditional way of serving custard in the UK 

Personally, I'll stick to it with puddings... Or sliced banana... Banana and custard is YUUUUUMMMMYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We had Platies in our aquarium (yours look like Platies) that kept having babies. Far too many. I had to euthenase about a hundred of them
> 
> We had 3 adult females and an adult male, but I ended up giving the male to a friend as it was getting ridiculous.
> 
> We haven't had any live-bearing fish since. It's easier to manage the egg layers!


We had Cory catfish in our tank. Never considered there might be hanky-panky going on: they are always so industrious and working busily away brushing the gravel. Then one day I saw the tiniest bit of movement in the gravel; closer inspection showed it was an itsy-bitsy, perfectly formed little catfish!
Obviously there had been, ahem, extracurricular activity amongst the coreys! The others probably got eaten as eggs, but this little fellow persevered somehow. He eventually grew as big as the parents and I couldn't tell them apart!
I once had angel fish that laid eggs frequently, but then ate them just as quickly.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shot myself once.
> And dad shot one of his own toes off.
> I'll avoid tazers, i think.


I have a friend who was an active alcoholic/addict for many years before we knew him (also a Viet Nam War veteran who experienced too much). After he'd been sober for 20 years he accidentally shot one finger off. Never hurt himself when drunk!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope!
> The Doctor did it in a story where he's regenerated and is testing his new tastebuds.
> So it caught on with Doctor Who fans.


Sorry, but that's  just GROSS!!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> or custard creams


Prefer sausages!


----------



## Moozillion

Off to the treadmill for me!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly not a decent substitute for cheese, no.


Hmmm wonder what melted cheese over a mars bar then battered would taste like?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Moozillion said:


> Off to the treadmill for me!


Me too after my cheesy batter dipped mars bar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Believe me. It's not the traditional way of serving custard in the UK
> 
> Personally, I'll stick to it with puddings... Or sliced banana... Banana and custard is YUUUUUMMMMYYYYYYYY!


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Cheese and custard ?
wifey!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have a friend who was an active alcoholic/addict for many years before we knew him (also a Viet Nam War veteran who experienced too much). After he'd been sober for 20 years he accidentally shot one finger off. Never hurt himself when drunk!


I was only slightly tiddly. 
Shot a tree in the dark with a shotgun and caught a ricochet .
Darned tropical hardwoods.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sorry, but that's  just GROSS!!!


To my surprise, it's really rather nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off to the treadmill for me!


Enjoy, Bea.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Hmmm wonder what melted cheese over a mars bar then battered would taste like?


Ask John, he's probably tried it. 
But it's got to be at least better battered with cheese!


----------



## jaizei

Marinated mamma said:


> Hmmm wonder what melted cheese over a mars bar then battered would taste like?



I must get my cheese fountain out of storage for some delicious experimentation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I must get my cheese fountain out of storage for some delicious experimentation.
> 
> View attachment 185123


Mercy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> I know this is kind of random but my fish have had babies


Cool.
I've got lots of fish, too


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask John, he's probably tried it.
> But it's got to be at least better battered with cheese!


Yes I totally agree Everything tastes better with cheese!


----------



## Marinated mamma

jaizei said:


> I must get my cheese fountain out of storage for some delicious experimentation.
> 
> View attachment 185123


I wanna cheese fountain! That's gotta be on my top ten list now!


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool.
> I've got lots of fish, too


Yeah I thought so but just spent an hour fishing all the babies out into the baby tank and heavens ubove it was hard work. Slippery little suckers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Yes I totally agree Everything tastes better with cheese!


Points.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Erugh right time for a shower n bed with my new book night folks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've seen green mollies, black mollies and sword tails in the wild here, localy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I wanna cheese fountain! That's gotta be on my top ten list now!


Minus points! 
Cameron posts pictures of horrid cheese, processed stuff and aerosol cheese to wind me up. 
This is one of his old favourites.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> we had a chippy for tea . deep fried haggis and hamburger suppers with a tub of curry sauce.


I really have no idea.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Erugh right time for a shower n bed with my new book night folks


I wouldn't have a shower in bed, the book might get soggy.
Night night!


----------



## Moozillion

Am enjoying re-reading some of Terry Pratchett's Discworld books!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Am enjoying re-reading some of Terry Pratchett's Discworld books!


I read a couple and enjoyed them.
Very Cold Dark Roomey.
Must get round to the others.


----------



## Steve_carter

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. We're so far so good.


That's always a good start  9:30pm here so having a cheeky lager to see the bank holiday weekend through. Back to the grape vine tomorrow with tonnes if work already in to tackle


----------



## Steve_carter

Marinated mamma said:


> Erugh right time for a shower n bed with my new book night folks


Night night. Sleep well


----------



## Steve_carter

Moozillion said:


> Am enjoying re-reading some of Terry Pratchett's Discworld books!


Loved them books!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minus points!
> Cameron posts pictures of horrid cheese, processed stuff and aerosol cheese to wind me up.
> This is one of his old favourites.


Can't you use normal cheese in it then I like Brie or Stilton but also good old cheddar I've never tasted canned cheese like they have in America the thought of it just sounds weird! And I hate babybel and it looks just like that liquified erugh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Went out. 
Local shop still closed, but the tiny shop further along the side lane was open.
Forgot about this one last night. 
Refunded my bottles and I got 4 litres of fresh pop and 6 eggs as per wifey's orders.
And 4 packets of crisps to cheer me up. (though wifey will have 2, i expect). 
A young boy, (8 to 12, i don't know) stood in my way and blocked me from packing my bag so the shopkeeper and I yelled at him until he cried. 
Feel better now!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Steve_carter said:


> Night night. Sleep well


Ok slight change of plan,still haven't moved off the sofa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> That's always a good start  9:30pm here so having a cheeky lager to see the bank holiday weekend through. Back to the grape vine tomorrow with tonnes if work already in to tackle


I'm not sure a lager would see me through a long weekend. 
Still, I haven't touched a drop for three weeks. 
A calm before the storm that is my birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Can't you use normal cheese in it then I like Brie or Stilton but also good old cheddar I've never tasted canned cheese like they have in America the thought of it just sounds weird! And I hate babybel and it looks just like that liquified erugh


I have no intention of finding out. 
It doesn't look right to me. 
Fountains should be used for custard, i reckon.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Went out.
> Local shop still closed, but the tiny shop further along the side lane was open.
> Forgot about this one last night.
> Refunded my bottles and I got 4 litres of fresh pop and 6 eggs as per wifey's orders.
> And 4 packets of crisps to cheer me up. (though wifey will have 2, i expect).
> A young boy, (8 to 12, i don't know) stood in my way and blocked me from packing my bag so the shopkeeper and I yelled at him until he cried.
> Feel better now!


Shhhh nothing better than spilling the blood of the innocent!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't have a shower in bed, the book might get soggy.
> Night night!


Funny yeah so I decided to stay on here instead do now your stuck with me I'm afraid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Funny yeah so I decided to stay on here instead do now your stuck with me I'm afraid


No problem.
Better than soggy books.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem.
> Better than soggy books.


Well I'm wanting a kindle for my 37th birthday next month perhaps I could get a waterproof dodat ( that's the official name ... honestly ....well in my vocabulary anyway ) for my soggy shower experiences


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Well I'm wanting a kindle for my 37th birthday next month perhaps I could get a waterproof dodat ( that's the official name ... honestly ....well in my vocabulary anyway ) for my soggy shower experiences


Good idea.
I think Kindle's a wonderful thing, but prefer real books myself. 
My birthday in September, too, expect I'll get cheese, again.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea.
> I think Kindle's a wonderful thing, but prefer real books myself.
> My birthday in September, too, expect I'll get cheese, again.


Nothing wrong with being cheesy! My birthdays on the 29th when's yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Space Pirates Episode 5 tonight.
A sort of Western/ Space Opera





Not very good, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Nothing wrong with being cheesy! My birthdays on the 29th when's yours if you don't mind me asking?


Mine's before yours, na, na ,na, na na! 
Ahem.
No, i don't mind.
Mines the 22nd, 23rd and 24th.
Was great fun in here last year.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine's before yours, na, na ,na, na na!
> Ahem.
> No, i don't mind.
> Mines the 22nd, 23rd and 24th.
> Was great fun in here last year.


3 day partay!!!!! Oh I am very jealous now! Always has to be one who gets in there first darn it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> 3 day partay!!!!! Oh I am very jealous now! Always has to be one who gets in there first darn it!


Yes, I always have three days.
Most people have one day, the Queen has two and I have three.
One's not enough, I find.
You are most welcome to attend.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I always have three days.
> Most people have one day, the Queen has two and I have three.
> One's not enough, I find.
> You are most welcome to attend.



Not to brag but I'm pretty much maxed out at 365


----------



## WhitneyO

Marinated mamma said:


> Hmmm wonder what melted cheese over a mars bar then battered would taste like?


Oh the customs over seas is very different!


----------



## Marinated mamma

jaizei said:


> Not to brag but I'm pretty much maxed out at 365


I think perhaps your confusing birthdays with erm a YEAR !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

WhitneyO said:


> Oh the customs over seas is very different!


Feel free to pop over anytime I'll batter a Mars bar for you or perhaps madam would prefer a melted cheese snickers pancake! No I'm only joking! I will say my friend brought me back some American chocolates from her holidays as I'm an avid chocoholic and they are all peanut butter flavour what's that about? And them little silver foiled drop things are gross!


----------



## Marinated mamma

told u I'm a chocoholic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not to brag but I'm pretty much maxed out at 365


Nearly.
So which day wasn't/isn't your birthday this year ?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Right after being so addicted to this app/site this evening and missing my shower am really going to bed now. Good night munchkins


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Right after being so addicted to this app/site this evening and missing my shower am really going to bed now. Good night munchkins


Nighty night.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@kirsty Johnston 
wedding photos today (30th) or tomorrow (31st). 
Hopefully.
Hope you are happy and well. 
Love to you, hubby and beastie.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me to everyone in CDR
Just going to try to catch up on a 'few 'posts
Hope its all good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me to everyone in CDR
> Just going to try to catch up on a 'few 'posts
> Hope its all good.


Good morning, Lyn.
Some excellent stuff today.
Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And now I'm home  Good to see my family again
> 
> And the answer was anti-clockwise


Glad you got there safely!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> It still cracks me up that Lola is a boy!!!


I would change it to Riley, but I think he recognises his name and falls asleep when I sing 'Lola' to him while he is soaking.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, my turn for a whinge, now it's quiet in here.
> A bit down this am.as I had a bit of a spat with my neighbours yesterday over their dragging things over my lab roof and breaking the waterproofing that I put on, so i'll have to do it for a third time. And one of them borrowed some money and has been avoiding me like the plague ever since. And the tortoise they gave to their child has died, second one this year. They take no advice from me and can't see why children killing chicks, tortoises and kittens while playing games with them is wrong.
> I partly am to blame because when people see how happy and healthy Tidgy is they often want to rush out and buy a tortoise for themselves, though I council against it.


Sorry to hear that Adam, blinking neighbours can be a royal pain in the butt!
It must be very frustrating to see torts poorly cared for, I always make sure I tell people who I know wouldn't go out of their way to care for a tort properly, how hard it is to look after Lola and the expense involved to try to put them off.
Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today, Zacariah beat me at marbles.
> Actually, we studied tautologies and pleonasms.
> It was fun.


....should that be tortologies?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, during the lesson my internet ran out, as I knew it would, so at 7.30 when wifey's student arrived (half an hour late), I went out shopping.
> First stop, the local shop to return 5 bottles. Closed. It's Sunday, but in Morocco shops open on a Sunday, it's Friday that's the holy day.
> No problem, down to the road, at the bottom of the hill, that leads from the medina to the new town. Shop there closed also.
> So right turn and on to the bus stop shop further along. Big shop, always open. Closed.
> But the little shop next door was open! Returned the 5 bottles and bought some milk and 3 more bottles of fizz. Thirsty as it was 43°C today. The man told me how much but he'd not taken off the money for returning the bottles. So he took off a quarter of what he should and said i'd only bought 3 but returned 5 so he'd only return the value of three.(this is not how it works) Right give me my 2 other ones back. he did. But he'd still not taken enough off for the three. he was trying to cheat me, only out of 3Dh (27 pence) but it's the principal, you mustn't let them get away with it here. So, i took the empties back and went to another shop, properly into the souk to return the bottles and get my new drinks.


Even more frustration but very brave of you - some might say you needed a lot of bottle to deal with cheating like that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Adam, blinking neighbours can be a royal pain in the butt!
> It must be very frustrating to see torts poorly cared for, I always make sure I tell people who I know wouldn't go out of their way to care for a tort properly, how hard it is to look after Lola and the expense involved to try to put them off.
> Hope you are feeling better today!


Hm.
Read on, Macduff.
Expense doesn't put people off here.
They will spend no money on a pet other than a couple of quid for the initial purchase.
Feed them all scraps and let cats and dogs forage in the streets at night.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tired hot and annoyed by now, more so, that wifey and i only had 3 ciggies left at home and all 4 of the shops that sell them were mysteriously closed. it's not a holiday, i even asked people if i'd missed something but just got the typically annoying Moroccan shrug or assurances that they might be open later - or not.
> So, to buy some prickly pear fruit for Tidgy and head back via the backstreets to buy cigarettes.
> The pavement is narrow down on this part of the road, but the road is quite wide,so the barrow of fruit sellers are in the gutter and you walk in the road to see what they sell as the pavements are blocked by cafe tables. There I am waiting while a vendor i know pops the chosen prickly pears into a little bag for me when suddenly a bus pulls up behind me. This is fifty feet or more away from the bus stop it should be at and the crowd waiting there stampede to get on the bus. Moroccans don't queue, they fight to be first in a line. These people also stampede and crush all before them (see the deaths at Mecca on many occasions, or in Morocco a couple of months back when someone saw a mouse and several deaths occurred in the ensuing chaos.
> Anyway, one old lady got squished, possibly dead, I'm not certain and I, the fruit cart and it's owner all got knocked flying. Luckily i'd put my bag under the cart, so the glass bottles were okay. But I've got a nicely scraped knee and elbow; a hurt ankle, foot and bruised ball of my right palm. Helped up by passers by who mumbled the usual about animals and 'this is Morocco'. to which i agreed.
> Its how it is here. I told them I was alright, thanked them and helped pick up the prickly pears, so i have spines in my hands, too.
> Got the pears for Tidgy ate a couple and headed back to find the back street shops have ceased selling cigarettes.
> I usually love shopping here.


Heavens Adam, what an awful experience for you! I do hope you aren't too badly hurt, that sort of thing really shakes you up.
I was stampeded over on a bus stop when I was a school kid - still have the scars from it - physically and emotionally
You really did have a terrible day but I hope its been a much better day for you today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Heavens Adam, what an awful experience for you! I do hope you aren't too badly hurt, that sort of thing really shakes you up.
> I was stampeded over on a bus stop when I was a school kid - still have the scars from it - physically and emotionally
> You really did have a terrible day but I hope its been a much better day for you today.


Minor scrapes and damaged confidence.
Trivial really, but a bit scary and embarrassing at the time.
Thanks, Lyn.
You know me, i'm a big baby.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have woken to an iMessage from Mum saying she's had a good night and is feeling much better which is undoubtedly true if she can be bothered to get her iPad out.
> 
> Quiet day today, hopefully.


That's very good news, and hopefully she will continue to feel better with each day.
You need a good rest too, bet you feel as if you haven't had a holiday!
Try to have a few quiet days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minor scrapes and damaged confidence.
> Trivial really, but a bit scary and embarrassing at the time.
> Thanks, Lyn.
> You know me, i'm a big baby.


You are entitled to be a baby after a shock like that, I would be too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Adam, everyone here it seems is equipped with a handgun.
> This is a civilized country, as you know.
> I know you don't use a cane, but one could be used as a good defensive weapon.


........maybe a cane with a concealed sword in it! That would teach 'em not to mess with you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You are entitled to be a baby after a shock like that, I would be too.


Actually, i was terribly English (no offence intended) and just calmly got up, helped with the fruit collection and carried out my transaction, saying it was no bother and that I was fine and refusing to cry or show pain or anger. 
Only when i finally got home did I blubber to wifey and moan about all my broken limbs and severed blood vessels.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This year my grape vines have come in early. Once again tripling in size. There are also hundreds if not thousands of grapes.
> Since I transported the vines from South Carolina, I've had some success with feeding the leaves to my Redfoot herd. First it seemed that all of them would eat them. Then I discovered that they really only wanted the tiny, soft, new leaves. Now, this year, none of them are eating any of it.
> This is a colony of Muscadine grapes. I think a "Carlos" strain. The grapes are also slightly smaller. Now about 3/4" but taste the same.
> So until I figure out what is wrong, I'm basically just giving the parrots a free meal.
> I'm considering cutting it all down when it goes dormant again this winter since it takes up my whole west fence line.


I bought a grape vine for Lola last summer - it's grown back really well after winter. However no grapes yet and Lola won't eat the leaves either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ........maybe a cane with a concealed sword in it! That would teach 'em not to mess with you!!


Good point.
A swordstick. 
I can obtain one here.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The hotel that I've booked in Georgia for Thursday and Friday is called the "Scottish Inn."
> I'll make sure to take a couple photos so that John can authenticate the place.


Make sure you wear your kilt Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry, John.
> I booked a different motel after reading reviews of the Scottish inn.


...........no need to pack a kilt then!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit, yeah, but I'll live.
> More worried about, John, frankly.


Who's John Frankly?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Can our British contingent please enlighten me on THEIR "custard?"
> Over here in the US, the custard I've had (and love!) is almost always cooked in small, individual cups and although soft, is firmer than mashed potatoes and does NOT pour: it's eaten with a spoon.
> The only other custard I've seen here was in a pie.
> It sounds as if your custard is loose enough to POUR, and is almost more like a sauce?


....unless I make it and then I have to check if people want one lump or two?
Mmmmm treacle tart or apple pie and hot custard poured over it - lovely.
Or cold custard in a trifle or iced slice - delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Who's John Frankly?


The inventor of the "Find the Ceiling of the Cold Dark Room Catapult". 
He tried it out this morning and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry about that, Adam. Where were you hurt? if I may ask.
> 
> Worried about John?


I was hurt next to the prickly pear stall.
Catapult inventor John Frankly has gone missing.
(see the post above this one).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With cinnamon
> .http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/realpropercustard_65614
> For the recipe.
> It's liquid when hot and pored on to deserts as a sauce, but when cold it's more jelly (jello?) like and is used to top or fill flans and doughnuts.
> Yummy when cold with fish fingers dipped in it.


I think I may have already told you about the boyfriend who wanted to cover me in custard, jelly and cream - I told him straight - I won't be trifled with!


----------



## Lyn W

I've still got 4 pages to catch up, but I'm so tired I'm going to have to go to bed.
Glad you are feeling better tonight Adam, I'll be back tomorrow to check on you again.
So nos da for now and take care!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've still got 4 pages to catch up, but I'm so tired I'm going to have to go to bed.
> Glad you are feeling better tonight Adam, I'll be back tomorrow to check on you again.
> So nos da for now and take care!!


They're a very exciting 4 pages, too.
I get my revenge on an innocent child, hence better now.
See you tomorrow.
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I'm feeling a bit peckish, so i'm off to raid Tidgy's food plate and then I shall go to bed.
Nighty night, Roommates, a fun day today has lifted my spirits somewhat.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  finally recovered from Saturdays shinanagins! never again until the next time. 

I'm back working in Toyota this week, which is brilliant  the guys in there are great and I don't have to worry about anything or anyone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all  finally recovered from Saturdays shinanagins! never again until the next time.
> 
> I'm back working in Toyota this week, which is brilliant  the guys in there are great and I don't have to worry about anything or anyone


About time it's Bud time !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR 

I'm still a bit weirded out by being home. Not sure of the day of the week and not particularly inclined to do anything, but I must as I have much to catch up on. 

Mum sounded bright when I rang her last night. My sister has confirmed this. Today they're trying to get things with her doctor. Mum needs referral to a specialist to see if they can get to the cause of this. She had this problem before Christmas last year and refused to see one then. This time she has agreed. 



johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all  finally recovered from Saturdays shinanagins! never again until the next time.


Sounds like my guess at the reason for your disappearance wasn't too wide of the mark  No pain no gain as they say 



> I'm back working in Toyota this week, which is brilliant  the guys in there are great and I don't have to worry about anything or anyone


Have a good day


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> About time it's Bud time !


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> I'm still a bit weirded out by being home. Not sure of the day of the week and not particularly inclined to do anything, but I must as I have much to catch up on.
> 
> Mum sounded bright when I rang her last night. My sister has confirmed this. Today they're trying to get things with her doctor. Mum needs referral to a specialist to see if they can get to the cause of this. She had this problem before Christmas last year and refused to see one then. This time she has agreed.
> 
> 
> Sounds like my guess at the reason for your disappearance wasn't too wide of the mark  No pain no gain as they say
> 
> 
> Have a good day




you must be out of sorts , just take it one day at a time and try to stay positive. sending hugs x


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point.
> A swordstick.
> I can obtain one here.


Adam please get me a sword stick!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Morning all How is everyone this fine day?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hm.
> Read on, Macduff.
> Expense doesn't put people off here.
> They will spend no money on a pet other than a couple of quid for the initial purchase.
> Feed them all scraps and let cats and dogs forage in the streets at night.


That's not cool! I have two cats (pampered princesses) and my neighbour has nine not last Christmas but the one before one of hers came in my kitchen through the cat flap while we was opening presents and ate my turkey I was not impressed!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As usual, gone for a few days and…424 posts to catch up on here in the CDR! So I'll say and I shall not tell a lie, I'm so not gonna even try to catch up on the posts I've missed. Those who've posted, please don't take it personal or anything like that. I'm just lazy and I don't much feel like catching up on all the back pages. If I've missed something important or traumatic concerning those I care for, please PM me so I'll know, okay? Thanks.
Today I had the job interview. As was expected, the interviewer and I got along swell. Last more than an hour and it was all business no football. At the end, he assured me that he was going to place me at the top of his recommendation list for hiring and he felt confident that I'd be taking on with the final company. 
All of this was a very solid boost for my ego and feelings of self worth. This was my first job interview in over a year. I haven't had a job since July 30 2015. I so happy to have that under my belt and I'm so relieved knowing I've still got it in me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I bought a grape vine for Lola last summer - it's grown back really well after winter. However no grapes yet and Lola won't eat the leaves either!


Unless you bought a self cultivating type, you need both a male and a female grape vine to get grapes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning all How is everyone this fine day?


Morning, mamma.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As usual, gone for a few days and…424 posts to catch up on here in the CDR! So I'll say and I shall not tell a lie, I'm so not gonna even try to catch up on the posts I've missed. Those who've posted, please don't take it personal or anything like that. I'm just lazy and I don't much feel like catching up on all the back pages. If I've missed something important or traumatic concerning those I care for, please PM me so I'll know, okay? Thanks.
> Today I had the job interview. As was expected, the interviewer and I got along swell. Last more than an hour and it was all business no football. At the end, he assured me that he was going to place me at the top of his recommendation list for hiring and he felt confident that I'd be taking on with the final company.
> All of this was a very solid boost for my ego and feelings of self worth. This was my first job interview in over a year. I haven't had a job since July 30 2015. I so happy to have that under my belt and I'm so relieved knowing I've still got it in me.


Good news, Ken. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Looking into getting my tortoises insured been quoted £18 per month for my three with up to £2500 vets fees cover is this good? Sounded pretty good to me but I've only ever been able to insure my cats before


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Looking into getting my tortoises insured been quoted £18 per month for my three with up to £2500 vets fees cover is this good? Sounded pretty good to me but I've only ever been able to insure my cats before


In 46 years of tort ownership we have only had to go to the vet about 6 times and they were over a single 12 month period. Total cost was about £500. 

Honestly, save some money in a separate bank account for the torts if you must, but don't get insurance. You are just paying money out for no reason.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> Looking into getting my tortoises insured been quoted £18 per month for my three with up to £2500 vets fees cover is this good? Sounded pretty good to me but I've only ever been able to insure my cats before


It sounds very fair.
As I know first hand, tortoise vet bills can quickly get out of control.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As usual, gone for a few days and…424 posts to catch up on here in the CDR! So I'll say and I shall not tell a lie, I'm so not gonna even try to catch up on the posts I've missed. Those who've posted, please don't take it personal or anything like that. I'm just lazy and I don't much feel like catching up on all the back pages. If I've missed something important or traumatic concerning those I care for, please PM me so I'll know, okay? Thanks.
> Today I had the job interview. As was expected, the interviewer and I got along swell. Last more than an hour and it was all business no football. At the end, he assured me that he was going to place me at the top of his recommendation list for hiring and he felt confident that I'd be taking on with the final company.
> All of this was a very solid boost for my ego and feelings of self worth. This was my first job interview in over a year. I haven't had a job since July 30 2015. I so happy to have that under my belt and I'm so relieved knowing I've still got it in me.


Fingers firmly crossed here too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Marinated mamma said:


> That's not cool! I have two cats (pampered Princes) I was not impressed!


Have you read my fun story of my two(2) boys bring in critters through the cat door? I'll come home to find piles of feathers all around the livingroom floor? Or the small field critters played with and then left alone to hide in the couch while the cat goes out hunting more? Or the snakes cruising across the floor? Or my favorite was seeing, "in the corner my eye" the chipmunk scampering across the kitchen counter? Good times all, yes indeed. And think how dullsville our lives would be without them. Her is Baxter, my best buddy

and this is Nigel watching TV while on MY BED using MY PILLOWS!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Marinated mamma said:


> Sounded pretty good to me but I've only ever been able to insure my cats before


Are there stipulations attached to it such as limited vetinerians approved to be used or annual exams that will need to take place?


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning all How is everyone this fine day?




back to feeling normal

how's you mamma?


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As usual, gone for a few days and…424 posts to catch up on here in the CDR! So I'll say and I shall not tell a lie, I'm so not gonna even try to catch up on the posts I've missed. Those who've posted, please don't take it personal or anything like that. I'm just lazy and I don't much feel like catching up on all the back pages. If I've missed something important or traumatic concerning those I care for, please PM me so I'll know, okay? Thanks.
> Today I had the job interview. As was expected, the interviewer and I got along swell. Last more than an hour and it was all business no football. At the end, he assured me that he was going to place me at the top of his recommendation list for hiring and he felt confident that I'd be taking on with the final company.
> All of this was a very solid boost for my ego and feelings of self worth. This was my first job interview in over a year. I haven't had a job since July 30 2015. I so happy to have that under my belt and I'm so relieved knowing I've still got it in me.




brilliant news ken  well done sir


----------



## johnandjade

back to work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all  finally recovered from Saturdays shinanagins! never again until the next time.
> 
> I'm back working in Toyota this week, which is brilliant  the guys in there are great and I don't have to worry about anything or anyone


Good morning, John.
Good week ahead, hopefully. 
Little bit less stress will do you good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> I'm still a bit weirded out by being home. Not sure of the day of the week and not particularly inclined to do anything, but I must as I have much to catch up on.
> 
> Mum sounded bright when I rang her last night. My sister has confirmed this. Today they're trying to get things with her doctor. Mum needs referral to a specialist to see if they can get to the cause of this. She had this problem before Christmas last year and refused to see one then. This time she has agreed.
> 
> 
> Sounds like my guess at the reason for your disappearance wasn't too wide of the mark  No pain no gain as they say
> 
> 
> Have a good day


Morning, Linda. 
Surely you can take it a bit easy for one day ?
Have a good one, whatever you decide to do or not to do. 
(that is the question).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Adam please get me a sword stick!


I very much doubt I can get one through customs. 
Unless i send it with some fossils and pretend it"s a fossil snake or something. 
Then I get immunity.
Good morning, mamma.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> That's not cool! I have two cats (pampered princesses) and my neighbour has nine not last Christmas but the one before one of hers came in my kitchen through the cat flap while we was opening presents and ate my turkey I was not impressed!


Oh, dear! 
I would have eaten the cat, it had your turkey in it after all. 
Were you cat-atonic at the time ?
Or gin and tonic ?


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> In 46 years of tort ownership we have only had to go to the vet about 6 times and they were over a single 12 month period. Total cost was about £500.
> 
> Honestly, save some money in a separate bank account for the torts if you must, but don't get insurance. You are just paying money out for no reason.


Ah that's great advice why hadn't I thought of separate bank account! But it also has payouts for lost tortoises so you can advertise etc although I recon the Internet provides that for free now! I've had mine ten years but last year Olivia got poorly she had bugs (worms) and my bill was not cool! Especially with the routine check ups after three per months for three months became ouchy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As usual, gone for a few days and…424 posts to catch up on here in the CDR! So I'll say and I shall not tell a lie, I'm so not gonna even try to catch up on the posts I've missed. Those who've posted, please don't take it personal or anything like that. I'm just lazy and I don't much feel like catching up on all the back pages. If I've missed something important or traumatic concerning those I care for, please PM me so I'll know, okay? Thanks.
> Today I had the job interview. As was expected, the interviewer and I got along swell. Last more than an hour and it was all business no football. At the end, he assured me that he was going to place me at the top of his recommendation list for hiring and he felt confident that I'd be taking on with the final company.
> All of this was a very solid boost for my ego and feelings of self worth. This was my first job interview in over a year. I haven't had a job since July 30 2015. I so happy to have that under my belt and I'm so relieved knowing I've still got it in me.


Don't blame you for not going through all the posts. That's my job! 
I got trampled by a bus queue stampede but suffered no lasting damage. 
Very pleased the interview went well for you, Ken. It must be nice to be back in the saddle, so to speak! 
Hope you get the job, please keep us informed of your progress when you can.
Good to hear things are looking up!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Are there stipulations attached to it such as limited vetinerians approved to be used or annual exams that will need to take place?


Yeah they have to be registered as reptile vet but mine is hence my hefty bills last year but that's a good thing she does know her stuff and Olivia (the most timid out of my crew) was okay with her which I was very surprised about! But my bills last year ended up over £500 and my usually lavish (ha I wish) lifestyle was very restricted


----------



## Marinated mamma

@cowboy Ken love the stories about your cats! Yes wouldn't life be oh so dull without them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning, mamma.


Good morning, Ed! 
(obviously I'm not mamma, but thought i'd answer anyway).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you read my fun story of my two(2) boys bring in critters through the cat door? I'll come home to find piles of feathers all around the livingroom floor? Or the small field critters played with and then left alone to hide in the couch while the cat goes out hunting more? Or the snakes cruising across the floor? Or my favorite was seeing, "in the corner my eye" the chipmunk scampering across the kitchen counter? Good times all, yes indeed. And think how dullsville our lives would be without them. Her is Baxter, my best buddy
> View attachment 185214
> and this is Nigel watching TV while on MY BED using MY PILLOWS!!
> View attachment 185216


I remember Baxter.
Glad your buddy is doing well and looking good.


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Ah that's great advice why hadn't I thought of separate bank account! But it also has payouts for lost tortoises so you can advertise etc although I recon the Internet provides that for free now! I've had mine ten years but last year Olivia got poorly she had bugs (worms) and my bill was not cool! Especially with the routine check ups after three per months for three months became ouchy!


I have got Joe micro-chipped (like you can do for dogs and cats). I can't remember how much it was for life-time registration, but when a tort's lifespan is multiplied by the annual payment cost then the one-off payment was a bargain


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was hurt next to the prickly pear stall.
> Catapult inventor John Frankly has gone missing.
> (see the post above this one).


Hi Adam. Sincerely hope you are now better.

Oh......I misunderstood you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Sincerely hope you are now better.
> 
> Oh......I misunderstood you.[/QUOTE,]
> Afternoon, Gillian!
> I'm back to my usual overconfident self, thanks.
> Hope you are well and having a good day.
> Oli behaving himself ?
> Tidgy sends him a hug.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian!
> I'm back to my usual overconfident self, thanks.
> Hope you are well and having a good day.
> Oli behaving himself ?
> Tidgy sends him a hug.


Glad to hear you're well. 

No....Oli is being very naughty. Am I to punish him?  He won't eat, he won't move, he won't, he won't....... I've a strong feeling it's the extremely HOT weather, right?

Regards to Wifey and a kiss from a naughty boyfriend to Tidgy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!
> (obviously I'm not mamma, but thought i'd answer anyway).


Morning Adam.
It looked like she was the only other person in the room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm definitely NO cat person.
I'm itchy just thinking about them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're well.
> 
> No....Oli is being very naughty. Am I to punish him?  He won't eat, he won't move, he won't, he won't....... I've a strong feeling it's the extremely HOT weather, right?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a kiss from a naughty boyfriend to Tidgy.


Probably the weather, yep.
Don't punish him (know you were joking), be extra nice to him. 
Tidgy actually pooed and peed on her substrate this morning, first time in years, naughty girl. 
She looked most ashamed, but I couldn't be cross with her, it's quite natural after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm definitely NO cat person.
> I'm itchy just thinking about them.


Shave 'em or eat 'em.
It's for the best.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably the weather, yep.
> Don't punish him (know you were joking), be extra nice to him.
> Tidgy actually pooed and peed on her substrate this morning, first time in years, naughty girl.
> She looked most ashamed, but I couldn't be cross with her, it's quite natural after all.



Sure, I was joking.  What about a spanking? 

Oli probably wants an A/C unit in his enclosure. hahaha. 

Sorry to hear Tidgy pooped and peed in her enclosure.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Linda.
> Surely you can take it a bit easy for one day ?
> Have a good one, whatever you decide to do or not to do.
> (that is the question).


The 'must do' stuff is now done... apart from the ironing. 

I have decided to do enough shirts to see JoesDad through the week and the rest have gone to be ironed by someone else at my local dry cleaner. Life's too short! 

Just finishing my cuppa and then I have 2 shirts to do


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Went out.
> Local shop still closed, but the tiny shop further along the side lane was open.
> Forgot about this one last night.
> Refunded my bottles and I got 4 litres of fresh pop and 6 eggs as per wifey's orders.
> And 4 packets of crisps to cheer me up. (though wifey will have 2, i expect).
> A young boy, (8 to 12, i don't know) stood in my way and blocked me from packing my bag so the shopkeeper and I yelled at him until he cried.
> Feel better now!


Aww! Poor kid, he'll probably have nightmares now!
But glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> The 'must do' stuff is now done... apart from the ironing.
> 
> I have decided to do enough shirts to see JoesDad through the week and the rest have gone to be ironed by someone else at my local dry cleaner. Life's too short!
> 
> Just finishing my cuppa and then I have 2 shirts to do


Hi Linda how are you? And how is your mother today? Hope you are both well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine's before yours, na, na ,na, na na!
> Ahem.
> No, i don't mind.
> Mines the 22nd, 23rd and 24th.
> Was great fun in here last year.


His Mum had a very long labour!
His head was born on the 22nd, body 23rd and the rest of him on the 24th!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sure, I was joking.  What about a spanking?
> 
> Oli probably wants an A/C unit in his enclosure. hahaha.
> 
> Sorry to hear Tidgy pooped and peed in her enclosure.



Are you offering me a spanking, Gillian ?!
I'm a married man.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As usual, gone for a few days and…424 posts to catch up on here in the CDR! So I'll say and I shall not tell a lie, I'm so not gonna even try to catch up on the posts I've missed. Those who've posted, please don't take it personal or anything like that. I'm just lazy and I don't much feel like catching up on all the back pages. If I've missed something important or traumatic concerning those I care for, please PM me so I'll know, okay? Thanks.
> Today I had the job interview. As was expected, the interviewer and I got along swell. Last more than an hour and it was all business no football. At the end, he assured me that he was going to place me at the top of his recommendation list for hiring and he felt confident that I'd be taking on with the final company.
> All of this was a very solid boost for my ego and feelings of self worth. This was my first job interview in over a year. I haven't had a job since July 30 2015. I so happy to have that under my belt and I'm so relieved knowing I've still got it in me.


Congratulations Ken, so far so good! You did have a pretty good excuse not to be working for the best part of the last year!!
I'm just glad you are feeling well enough to be up to working again and have everything crossed for you for the next part of the process.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you offering me a spanking, Gillian ?!
> I'm a married man.


Well, let's ask Wifey what she thinks, even though I meant Oli!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linda how are you? And how is your mother today? Hope you are both well.


I'm not doing too badly, Gillian. The early fog has cleared and we have a lovely blue skies and sunshine to cheer us. 

Early morning fog is very common where I live at this time of year. It's to do with the geography of the Medway valley. Basically the river is warmer than the air temperature overnight and it steams!

Mum is responding to text and seems happy. She's off to her doctor with my sister this evening to discuss options for minimising the risk of a recurrence. I'll phone her afterwards 

Tea mug is now empty... No more excuses. I must iron these 2 shirts


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're well.
> 
> No....Oli is being very naughty. Am I to punish him?  He won't eat, he won't move, he won't, he won't....... I've a strong feeling it's the extremely HOT weather, right?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a kiss from a naughty boyfriend to Tidgy.


Get Adam, to shout at him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The 'must do' stuff is now done... apart from the ironing.
> 
> I have decided to do enough shirts to see JoesDad through the week and the rest have gone to be ironed by someone else at my local dry cleaner. Life's too short!
> 
> Just finishing my cuppa and then I have 2 shirts to do


Ironing for me tomorrow.
wifey never does ironing.
Luckily, I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Adam.
> It looked like she was the only other person in the room.


Hi Ed, hope you're well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aww! Poor kid, he'll probably have nightmares now!
> But glad you're feeling better!


I'm pretty sure he's one of the mob who kicked a football at wifey last year.
So I'm not about to feel guilty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> His Mum had a very long labour!
> His head was born on the 22nd, body 23rd and the rest of him on the 24th!


I came out in several pieces over the 3 days and was then reassembled by a Dr Frankenstein, I believe.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I'm not doing too badly, Gillian. The early fog has cleared and we have a lovely blue skies and sunshine to cheer us.
> 
> Early morning fog is very common where I live at this time of year. It's to do with the geography of the Medway valley. Basically the river is warmer than the air temperature overnight and it steams!
> 
> Mum is responding to text and seems happy. She's off to her doctor with my sister this evening to discuss options for minimising the risk of a recurrence. I'll phone her afterwards
> 
> Tea mug is now empty... No more excuses. I must iron these 2 shirts


Glad to hear you and of course your mother are both well.

The *wonderful* heat wave has decided NOT to move! Temperature is about 37 degrees C, here. Wish @Lyn W was here. She would have LOVED and enjoyed it as much I do.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon CDRers hope you have a great day.
I'm off shopping this afternoon.
Only 2 days freedom left!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I came out in several pieces over the 3 days and was then reassembled by a Dr Frankenstein, I believe.


Better him than Picasso!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Get Adam, to shout at him.



Ok Lyn,but that might upset Tidgy. Oli is her boyfriend, isn't he? Or have you forgotten?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you and of course your mother are both well.
> 
> The *wonderful* heat wave has decided NOT to move! Temperature is about 37 degrees C, here. Wish @Lyn W was here. She would have LOVED and enjoyed it as much I do.


Nope! I would be miserable and grouchy and sitting in your fridge!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, hope you're well.


Thanks Gillian.
Yes. I feel pretty good.
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, let's ask Wifey what she thinks, even though I meant Oli!


wifey says to save it for my birthday!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Ok Lyn,but that might upset Tidgy. Oli is her boyfriend, isn't he? Or have you forgotten?


No hadn't forgotten and your right it may upset the both of them and they probably would gang up against Adam, so we can't have that. I don't actually think Adam would shout at a tort anyway - he may just ground them!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Nope! I would be miserable and grouchy and sitting in your fridge!


Oh come on Lyn, *NEVER* judge something you have not tried/experienced. (Joking OK?) I HATE cold weather, true, but I experience it each and every year, with rain and even *SNOW*! UGH!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Get Adam, to shout at him.


I do _not _shout at tortoises.
Often.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillian.
> Yes. I feel pretty good.
> How are you?


So far so good, though Oli is giving me a hard time. I think it's the VERY HOT weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon CDRers hope you have a great day.
> I'm off shopping this afternoon.
> Only 2 days freedom left!!!


Blimey, that's gone quickly again.
The little dears are still off for another month or more here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do _not _shout at tortoises.
> Often.


Would you shout at your future son-in-law, Adam?


----------



## Lyn W

Right time to hit the shops.
So I will see you all later.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Better him than Picasso!


My armpit hair is not under my armpits, my kneecaps are very wobbly and my toes are a bit surreal 
I think Picasso may have been a consultant.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Would you shout at your future son-in-law, Adam?


Nope.
If I ever meet Oli I will shower him with love.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on Lyn, *NEVER* judge something you have not tried/experienced. (Joking OK?) I HATE cold weather, true, but I experience it each and every year, with rain and even *SNOW*! UGH!!




Hope you'll like this, Lynn.






Snow in Amman (brrrrr....just the sight of it makes me shiver)!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right time to hit the shops.
> So I will see you all later.
> Have a great day everyone!


I hit the butcher's shop last week.
It hurt.
Have a nice day, Lyn, see you later.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> If I ever meet Oli I will shower him with love.


I am sure you will. You are such a kind, understanding person, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Sound advice!
LESSON OF THE DAY, Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off on a potato hunt. 
See you all later.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> I would have eaten the cat, it had your turkey in it after all.
> Were you cat-atonic at the time ?
> Or gin and tonic ?


I love jokes like that! I say them to my kids all the time and they call them old people Saddo one liners lol and yes did have to hold back on killing that cat and there was nothing curious about it! We had veg and chicken breast that year was utterly fuming xx


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Good week ahead, hopefully.
> Little bit less stress will do you good




morning guv! how are you feeling today?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shave 'em or eat 'em.
> It's for the best.




or stick em in the potato cannon...

catapult


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I love jokes like that! I say them to my kids all the time and they call them old people Saddo one liners lol and yes did have to hold back on killing that cat and there was nothing curious about it! We had veg and chicken breast that year was utterly fuming xx


Plenty of bad puns in the Cold Dark Room.
One of the reasons it was set up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning guv! how are you feeling today?


Fine, back to normal.
Just went out to do some shopping and it was back to being fun again. 
Got 4 potatoes.
Half a tomato.
Some minced beef and some camel steak.
Some cooking oil and washing up liquid. (two different bottles).
And some stuff to repair cracks in walls.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or stick em in the potato cannon...
> 
> catapult


What goes up doesn't seem to come down in here.
I wonder why ?


----------



## Moozillion

Yesterday I brought a friend to my favorite yarn shop: McNeedle's in Lacombe (a tiny town right near us). It's surprisingly upscale and they have the most MARVELOUS yarns: all sorts of fine wool, alpaca,


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I read a couple and enjoyed them.
> Very Cold Dark Roomey.
> Must get round to the others.


Yes- I think Terry Pratchett would have enjoyed the CDR!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday I brought a friend to my favorite yarn shop: McNeedle's in Lacombe (a tiny town right near us). It's surprisingly upscale and they have the most MARVELOUS yarns: all sorts of fine wool, alpaca,
> 
> Yes- I think Terry Pratchett would have enjoyed the CDR!!!


wifey loves wool shops.
I think they're quite fun too.
Not many left now.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all. How about changing the name of this room to: "Cold Dark Gym?"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday I brought a friend to my favorite yarn shop: McNeedle's in Lacombe (a tiny town right near us). It's surprisingly upscale and they have the most MARVELOUS yarns: all sorts of fine wool, alpaca,
> 
> Yes- I think Terry Pratchett would have enjoyed the CDR!!!


There are so many yarn stores that you have a favorite?
I've never even seen a yarn store.
Knitting is becoming a lost art.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all. How about changing the name of this room to: "Cold Dark Gym?"


No.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are so many yarn stores that you have a favorite?
> I've never even seen a yarn store.
> Knitting is becoming a lost art.


My Mum knits constantly. She doesn't need a pattern. She can knit anything. She can read and knit or watch tv and knit... unlike me... I can knit, but I have to concentrate!

She has knit something like 1500 jumpers so far for a charity local to her to take out to Chernobyl where they support local children. We worked it out and she's averaging 1.5 jumpers to fit a teenager a week. People give her the wool for it. 

I honestly don't think she'd know what to do with her hands if she didn't knit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My Mum knits constantly. She doesn't need a pattern. She can knit anything. She can read and knit or watch tv and knit... unlike me... I can knit, but I have to concentrate!
> 
> She has knit something like 1500 jumpers so far for a charity local to her to take out to Chernobyl where they support local children. We worked it out and she's averaging 1.5 jumpers to fit a teenager a week. People give her the wool for it.
> 
> I honestly don't think she'd know what to do with her hands if she didn't knit.


That's one of those nice examples of everybody winning.
The Chernobyl teenagers get their woollies, your mum keeps busy and can still do other things, it keeps you happy, people feel good who contribute wool, the charity is happy and lots of sheep keep cool in the summer.
Lovely.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are so many yarn stores that you have a favorite?
> I've never even seen a yarn store.
> Knitting is becoming a lost art.


Our main option are the national chain hobby stores: Michael's and Hobby Lobby. There are 2 local, family run yarn shops in our area that have wider selections and much greater fiber variety. Of course, they're also much pricier. My friend and I can't necessarily afford to buy all the yarn we want, but we can visit the shop and fondle the yarns!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> My Mum knits constantly. She doesn't need a pattern. She can knit anything. She can read and knit or watch tv and knit... unlike me... I can knit, but I have to concentrate!
> 
> She has knit something like 1500 jumpers so far for a charity local to her to take out to Chernobyl where they support local children. We worked it out and she's averaging 1.5 jumpers to fit a teenager a week. People give her the wool for it.
> 
> I honestly don't think she'd know what to do with her hands if she didn't knit.


My favorite supervisor when I was in training was English, and had been a nurse at a hospital in London  during the Blitz. One of her many stories was that the airmen who had been shot down and recovering from burns on their hands and arms were all put to knitting caps, socks etc for their mates who were still in action. That way, the recovering pilots got the physical therapy to kept their fingers nimble instead of stiffening with the scars. AND they could still be useful, AND their mates still on the Front benefitted!!!  I always loved her stories!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> My Mum knits constantly. She doesn't need a pattern. She can knit anything. She can read and knit or watch tv and knit... unlike me... I can knit, but I have to concentrate!
> 
> She has knit something like 1500 jumpers so far for a charity local to her to take out to Chernobyl where they support local children. We worked it out and she's averaging 1.5 jumpers to fit a teenager a week. People give her the wool for it.
> 
> I honestly don't think she'd know what to do with her hands if she didn't knit.


That's WONDERFUL!!!!
I crochet rather than knit. I've hear that knitters knit, crocheters crochet, but almost NOBODY likes both!
I don't know how true that is, but I've tried knitting and don't care for it at all: too complicated and fiddly!!!
But I LOOOOOOVE my crochet. Unfortunately the arthritis in my hands limits how much I can work. But oh, well!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all. How about changing the name of this room to: "Cold Dark Gym?"


LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off on a potato hunt.
> See you all later.


I envision you all suited out for big game hunting: dog at the heel, you crouching low, rifle in hand, peering around street corners...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My armpit hair is not under my armpits, my kneecaps are very wobbly and my toes are a bit surreal
> I think Picasso may have been a consultant.



i can vouch


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shave 'em or eat 'em.
> It's for the best.


You sound like my husband...but he just says things like that to get a reaction out of me! I play along and scold him for being a "bad cat-daddy!"


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I am sure you will. You are such a kind, understanding person, Adam.




i can vouch for that as well


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> or stick em in the potato cannon...
> 
> catapult


 NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fine, back to normal.
> Just went out to do some shopping and it was back to being fun again.
> Got 4 potatoes.
> Half a tomato.
> Some minced beef and some camel steak.
> Some cooking oil and washing up liquid. (two different bottles).
> And some stuff to repair cracks in walls.




glad to hear keep on wibbling sir


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What goes up doesn't seem to come down in here.
> I wonder why ?




perhaps there IS a celling and its covered in glue?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Our main option are the national chain hobby stores: Michael's and Hobby Lobby. There are 2 local, family run yarn shops in our area that have wider selections and much greater fiber variety. Of course, they're also much pricier. My friend and I can't necessarily afford to buy all the yarn we want, but we can visit the shop and fondle the yarns!


Nothing like a good fondle.


----------



## johnandjade

all done for the day  , caught up from yesterday's struggle:/ and have a head start for tomorrow 

it's been a nice day here so i'm in the beer garden having a jar . jade was off work again today... rather annoys me :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I envision you all suited out for big game hunting: dog at the heel, you crouching low, rifle in hand, peering around street corners...


If there's a dog at my heel it'll be trying to bite my ankle. 
I have the hat, I suppose, did wear that today, and I do lots of peeking around corners. 
Ambushed some tatties in the souk and subdued four of 'em, bagged 'em quickly and made my escape.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> all done for the day  , caught up from yesterday's struggle:/ and have a head start for tomorrow
> 
> it's been a nice day here so i'm in the beer garden having a jar . jade was off work again today... rather annoys me :/


Kelly gets pissed when I take a day off, too.
And I take a looooot.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly gets pissed when I take a day off, too.
> And I take a looooot.




you deserve them ed!! jades is off due to partying at the weekend


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Mine is mostly due to laziness. 
But I say I'm sick.


----------



## johnandjade

we moved our last surviving wee fishy leonidess into the the 10ltr brandy glass... it looks very bare!! I'm going to the pet store to try find some goodies to make it more interesting for him.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine is mostly due to laziness.
> But I say I'm sick.




you have been through so much recently, you deserve time off! especially since you have used all your holidays up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You sound like my husband...but he just says things like that to get a reaction out of me! I play along and scold him for being a "bad cat-daddy!"


You know I'd never be cruel to another living being, Mooz.
Except camels.
And children.
And wifey, sometimes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No woman has ever been called a "Crazy dog lady".


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No woman has ever been called a "Crazy dog lady".




crazy 'female dog' lady maby


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps there IS a celling and its covered in glue?


Or a giant spider's web to catch some of the jellyfish.
Sort of a Cold Dark Room version of Shelob's Lair.
Or Charlotte's Web where it writes messages that will never be seen. 
Mmmmmm.
Bolshe's Web.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You know I'd never be cruel to another living being, Mooz.
> Except camels.
> And children.
> And wifey, sometimes.



Yes, I know!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a giant spider's web to catch some of the jellyfish.
> Sort of a Cold Dark Room version of Shelob's Lair.
> Or Charlotte's Web where it writes messages that will never be seen.
> Mmmmmm.
> Bolshe's Web.




perhaps its been knitted??? it's all about spinning the yarn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all done for the day  , caught up from yesterday's struggle:/ and have a head start for tomorrow
> 
> it's been a nice day here so i'm in the beer garden having a jar . jade was off work again today... rather annoys me :/


It's okay if she gets sick pay. 
Otherwise, not.
Good day for you, though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No woman has ever been called a "Crazy dog lady".


I could call wifey it if you like.
Just to confuse her if nothing else.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!


Glad to hear from you!! 

OK, you love it, what of changing the name of this Cold Dark Room?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps its been knitted??? it's all about spinning the yarn


The Giant Wool Spider of the CDR!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear from you!!
> 
> OK, you love it, what of changing the name of this Cold Dark Room?


I've gotten used to The Cold Dark Room, so I'd probably like to keep the name.
But that photo was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Giant Wool Spider of the CDR!


I'm a bit scared, now.
What if it comes down 'cos it's hungry ?
Quick everyone, throw up some jellyfish.

SPLAT!!!!!!!!!!
Em, that one came down again.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i can vouch for that as well


Good evening John. Rather SIR! 

Bet you 99.9999% of the members here think so. (Notice the percent).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've gotten used to The Cold Dark Room, so I'd probably like to keep the name.
> But that photo was AMAZING!!!!


Is the correct answer.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I've gotten used to The Cold Dark Room, so I'd probably like to keep the name.
> But that photo was AMAZING!!!!



I do know what you mean when one gets used to a name. Tell you what......we'll ask our BIG BOSS: *ADAM*. Alright?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the correct answer.


Good evening BIG BOSS. No way could we change the name?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's okay if she gets sick pay.
> Otherwise, not.
> Good day for you, though!




I don't wanna go home, been for a beer... pet store;

2x plants (fake) for fido
1x tall plant (fake) for the fish


and in another pub now


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> No woman has ever been called a "Crazy dog lady".


"Crazy Dog Lady?" Definitely NOT me!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You know I'd never be cruel to another living being, Mooz.
> Except camels.
> And children.
> And wifey, sometimes.


Camels, I can understand - you dislike them. Even children?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


No way, BIG BOSS? Oh come on, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening BIG BOSS. No way could we change the name?


None.
Ever.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> None.


Tell you what: VOTES!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we moved our last surviving wee fishy leonidess into the the 10ltr brandy glass... it looks very bare!! I'm going to the pet store to try find some goodies to make it more interesting for him.


I don't know if this applies to brandy glasses but...........
https://pethelpful.com/fish-aquariums/why-fish-bowls-are-bad-for-your-fish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I don't wanna go home, been for a beer... pet store;
> 
> 2x plants (fake) for fido
> 1x tall plant (fake) for the fish
> 
> 
> and in another pub now


Enjoy. 
Have one for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Camels, I can understand - you dislike them. Even children?


Camels and children.
But I don't mind child camels, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Tell you what: VOTES!!


Not a democracy.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Ha ha ha


----------



## Marinated mamma

So what's been going on in here today then I been busy busy busy at work , draining the life out of me


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camels and children.
> But I don't mind child camels, actually.


What about children that look like a camel?
Except my own I am not a child lover ... That sounded wrong! 
But I meant I don't really like children unless I have to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> So what's been going on in here today then I been busy busy busy at work , draining the life out of me


I went potato hunting. 
Otherwise busy, busy, busy doing nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> What about processed cheese ?


Quite a lot about actually.
Nope.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Actually please ignore that last post as it all sounded wrong! Sorry for my blondness ... Very embarrassing hope I didn't offend anyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Actually please ignore that last post as it all sounded wrong! Sorry for my blondness ... Very embarrassing hope I didn't offend anyone


I doubt it would.
Edit it if you want.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I doubt it would.
> Edit it if you want.


Nah just for legal reasons thought I'd apologize ha ha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Nah just for legal reasons thought I'd apologize ha ha


Well I've just edited it in my previous reply to you.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well I've just edited it in my previous reply to you.


Bless ya


----------



## Marinated mamma

Any craziness occurred today that I should go back and read seen as yet again my boy is watching gaming you tube videos ARRGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Any craziness occurred today that I should go back and read seen as yet again my boy is watching gaming you tube videos ARRGGGHHHHHHHH


It's mostly ephemeral. 
I can't even remember myself, though we may have a giant spider lurking above us, but this is unconfirmed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could call wifey it if you like.
> Just to confuse her if nothing else.


Crazy cat lady is a common term


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> Actually please ignore that last post as it all sounded wrong! Sorry for my blondness ... Very embarrassing hope I didn't offend anyone


We don't get embarrassed here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Crazy cat lady is a common term


Yep, several members have referred to themselves or others with this moniker. 
Can't say i'd like it myself and certainly not the dog version.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A scary dog picture for miss Gillian
Suki the man eater


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A scary dog picture for miss Gillian
> Suki the man eater


Soppy and sweet, yes.
Scary, nah. 
Surely even Gillian can't resist Suki ?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's mostly ephemeral.
> I can't even remember myself, though we may have a giant spider lurking above us, but this is unconfirmed.


Ubove everyone? What like an alien spider type affair That must be some massive spider! Erugh


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Ubove everyone? What like an alien spider type affair That must be some massive spider! Erugh


It's believed to be a knitting spider with a woolly web responsible for catching everything so we think the ceiling of the CDR is at infinite height...


----------



## Marinated mamma

My babies getting ready for their bath this evening




olivia at the end being shy as usual


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's believed to be a knitting spider with a woolly web responsible for catching everything so we think the ceiling of the CDR is at infinite height...


Succinctly put.


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> It's believed to be a knitting spider with a woolly web responsible for catching everything so we think the ceiling of the CDR is at infinite height...


Maybe he can give me some tips I have trouble when knitting it's when I'm getting the arms attached properly to the body of jumpers, never works so always end up knitting tank tops


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> My babies getting ready for their bath this evening
> View attachment 185244
> View attachment 185245
> View attachment 185246
> View attachment 185247
> olivia at the end being shy as usual


Lovely photos.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Succinctly put.


We could have saved several pages of posts. 

So now we have a woolly spider, can you explain the woolly mammoth and woolly rhinoceros Adam? Maybe slightly outside your field of paleontological research... but you never know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Maybe he can give me some tips I have trouble when knitting it's when I'm getting the arms attached properly to the body of jumpers, never works so always end up knitting tank tops


Superglue might do it.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Superglue might do it.


Or someone else's nan perhaps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We could have saved several pages of posts.
> 
> So now we have a woolly spider, can you explain the woolly mammoth and woolly rhinoceros Adam? Maybe slightly outside your field of paleontological research... but you never know.


No, no, well within my remit.
Simply one of many adaptations they had against the cold during the last glaciation and after when it was still a tad chilly for a bit.
Their clothes were knitted by the Neanderthals who were known to be natty knitters and had many features adapted for survival in the cold.
We didn't do very well in Europe until the weather warmed up as the knitting needle hadn't been invented in Africa.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, well within my remit.
> Simply one of many adaptations they had against the cold during the last glaciation.
> Their clothes were knitted by the Neanderthals who were known to be natty knitters and had many features adapted for survival in the cold.
> We didn't do very well in Europe until the weather warmed up as the knitting needle hadn't been invented in Africa.


I hear that's why Neanderthals had bigger bones (mainly in those upper arms not widely divulged as they liked to keep their muscular arms a secret) which became so because of their olden day flint knitting needles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I hear that's why Neanderthals had bigger bones (mainly in those upper arms not widely divulged as they liked to keep their muscular arms a secret) which became so because of their olden day flint knitting needles


Correct.
Their flat noses were for heat retention and to avoid being poked by fast moving knitting needles. 
They had fewer pain nerve endings in the skin as they were constantly suffering wool rash and poking themselves with pointy things by mistake.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a democracy.


Wow!!! What are you? 

a) A Big Boss 
b) A.......*DICTATOR*?!  That sounds frightening.

(Only joking Adam, OK? If any of my posts upset you please inform me).


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. Rather SIR!
> 
> Bet you 99.9999% of the members here think so. (Notice the percent).




just don't say 110%


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> just don't say 110%


Let's not exaggerate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!!! What are you?
> 
> a) A Big Boss
> b) A.......*DICTATOR*?!  That sounds frightening.
> 
> (Only joking Adam, OK? If any of my posts upset you please inform me).


Boo hoo! 
Boo hoo!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo hoo!
> Boo hoo!


What? A dictator would NEVER cry no matter what.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know if this applies to brandy glasses but...........
> https://pethelpful.com/fish-aquariums/why-fish-bowls-are-bad-for-your-fish




I know sadly out tank has been banished... it claimed a few lives and due to age I condemned it. little leo will be the last so as bad as it maybe I'm not buying another tank . he is at biggest one inch, and probably doesn't have long left :/


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> So what's been going on in here today then I been busy busy busy at work , draining the life out of me




tell yourself you love it, it honestly works!! 


... though takes a while


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A scary dog picture for miss Gillian
> Suki the man eater







suki pups in spain  the mother in the store as well, i gave her lots of claps and told her mr ed would love her 


... mr adam got tidgy some goodies


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soppy and sweet, yes.
> Scary, nah.
> Surely even Gillian can't resist Suki ?






they really were cute were they not


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> My babies getting ready for their bath this evening
> View attachment 185244
> View attachment 185245
> View attachment 185246
> View attachment 185247
> olivia at the end being shy as usual




bootifull


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, no, well within my remit.
> Simply one of many adaptations they had against the cold during the last glaciation and after when it was still a tad chilly for a bit.
> Their clothes were knitted by the Neanderthals who were known to be natty knitters and had many features adapted for survival in the cold.
> We didn't do very well in Europe until the weather warmed up as the knitting needle hadn't been invented in Africa.




textbook stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I know sadly out tank has been banished... it claimed a few lives and due to age I condemned it. little leo will be the last so as bad as it maybe I'm not buying another tank . he is at biggest one inch, and probably doesn't have long left :/


Well, I'm hoping he lasts a bit longer yet, poor little chap.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> I hear that's why Neanderthals had bigger bones (mainly in those upper arms not widely divulged as they liked to keep their muscular arms a secret) which became so because of their olden day flint knitting needles




invented before the wheel I believe


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> Their flat noses were for heat retention and to avoid being poked by fast moving knitting needles.
> They had fewer pain nerve endings in the skin as they were constantly suffering wool rash and poking themselves with pointy things by mistake.




evolution at its best


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's not exaggerate.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> What? A dictator would NEVER cry no matter what.





unless it's his birthday... then he can if he wants to,

can if he wants to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 185255
> 
> 
> 
> suki pups in spain  the mother in the store as well, i gave her lots of claps and told her mr ed would love her
> 
> 
> ... mr adam got tidgy some goodies


They were nice.
And Tidgy loves her new dried mix. 
Any other pet shop photos I could pinch ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evolution at its best


I am an expert, you know.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am an expert, you know.


We are lucky to have an ologist available to explain these things. 

I hadn't realised that neanderthal knitting skills were so good. 

It must take a fair few sheep to supply wool for mammoth knitwear. Or was prehistoric wool from larger creatures?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought I'd share the bill for that outpatient surgery I just had.
I owe ten bucks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We are lucky to have an ologist available to explain these things.
> 
> I hadn't realised that neanderthal knitting skills were so good.
> 
> It must take a fair few sheep to supply wool for mammoth knitwear. Or was prehistoric wool from larger creatures?








Artists impression of prehistoric, gas buoyant sheep. 
They were pretty big.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd share the bill for that outpatient surgery I just had.
> I owe ten bucks!


It's the $123k dollars paid already that's jaw-dropping!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd share the bill for that outpatient surgery I just had.
> I owe ten bucks!


Well that's pretty darned good, your systems a lot better than i thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tried to submit a paper today, actually, and the place I was sending it lost it and somehow my copy got deleted so I've got to do it all again from my notes.
About 3 days work, i reckon.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Artists impression of prehistoric, gas buoyant sheep.
> They were pretty big.


They must have been difficult to shear. You wouldn't want to puncture one. Imagine one of those whizzing round a cave uncontrollably making a high pitched wheeeeeeee noise!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tried to submit a paper today, actually, and the place I was sending it lost it and somehow my copy got deleted so I've got to do it all again from my notes.
> About 3 days work, i reckon.


Oh no!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They were nice.
> And Tidgy loves her new dried mix.
> Any other pet shop photos I could pinch ?




as soon as i get round to picking a laptop I'll email everything through


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd share the bill for that outpatient surgery I just had.
> I owe ten bucks!




yawzaahh!!! thank goodness for insurance!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They must have been difficult to shear. You wouldn't want to puncture one. Imagine one of those whizzing round a cave uncontrollably making a high pitched wheeeeeeee noise!


We have no evidence of how they caught them, but their wool was widely used. 
My theory is that the Neanderthals disguised themselves as a patch of clover and then boshed the sheep when they came down to feed and then put them on lines.
This is how kite flying was invented.
And balloons.
Probably.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tried to submit a paper today, actually, and the place I was sending it lost it and somehow my copy got deleted so I've got to do it all again from my notes.
> About 3 days work, i reckon.




boo  . i lose a days wage if i loose my paperwork... I never have, but always take a picture on the phone as back up


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have no evidence of how they caught them, but their wool was widely used.
> My theory is that the Neanderthals disguised themselves as a patch of clover and then boshed the sheep when they came down to feed and then put them on lines.
> This is how kite flying was invented.
> And balloons.
> Probably.




used knitting needles as spears if memory serves?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> as soon as i get round to picking a laptop I'll email everything through


Or post them slowly on here if you've time and i can copy and paste them to file.
I've done that with your other holiday snaps and added them to my gallery.
Hope you don't mind.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends. until tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boo  . i lose a days wage if i loose my paperwork... I never have, but always take a picture on the phone as back up


I usually back things up but got lazy.
My fault.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> used knitting needles as spears if memory serves?


So the widely accepted theory goes.
But only when they wanted to eat one, and then they encountered the whizzing about making funny noises problem that Linda mentioned. 
But this proves knitting was invented before spears.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends. until tomorrow!


Nos da, John.
Have a good night.
i'll be up working til all hours now.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello @Tidgy's Dad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello @Tidgy's Dad.


Hello, Gillian.
Just trying to rewrite my paper. 
You tagged me ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gillian.
> Just trying to rewrite my paper.
> You tagged me ?


Nope. It wasn't me. It was a.......LOVING  CAMEL! Hope you dream of him tonight.

Joking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> yawzaahh!!! thank goodness for insurance!


In the end it was $210 bucks out of pocket.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tried to submit a paper today, actually, and the place I was sending it lost it and somehow my copy got deleted so I've got to do it all again from my notes.
> About 3 days work, i reckon.


So it was more than A paper. 
That sucks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Nope. It wasn't me. It was a.......LOVING  CAMEL! Hope you dream of him tonight.
> 
> Joking.


Not a real camel.
So again, it's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So it was more than A paper.
> That sucks.


I'll catch up. 
Couple of sleepness nights and a bit less time on here. 
My fault.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On a brighter note, I forgot to say, i received a parcel from Amazon today.
3 Doctor Who DVDs, and two books.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!!! What are you?
> 
> a) A Big Boss
> b) A.......*DICTATOR*?!  That sounds frightening.
> 
> (Only joking Adam, OK? If any of my posts upset you please inform me).


a BENEVOLENT dictator is not a bad thing...just ask my hubby!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> a BENEVOLENT dictator is not a bad thing...just ask my hubby!!


I'm sure he'll respond exactly as you tell him to


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm sure he'll respond exactly as you tell him to



Right you are!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a brighter note, I forgot to say, i received a parcel from Amazon today.
> 3 Doctor Who DVDs, and two books.
> View attachment 185286
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
About time. Whats your status on Game of Thrones Season 6?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> About time. Whats your status on Game of Thrones Season 6?


I thought it was the best series yet, the battle for Winterfell was incredible, and they really made a good cull of the characters. 
Splendid stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody for hours and hours and hours. 
I'm off to read a bit of my new book.(s) 
Nighty night Roommates.


----------



## WhitneyO

Can't sleep! I'm obsessing over tortoises. My addiction isn't drugs but drugs would be cheaper!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I have school governor duties to undertake this morning. Meeting starts at 9am.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have school governor duties to undertake this morning. Meeting starts at 9am.



morning mum 
back to the daily grind?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! time to go kick butt today! working overtime in base as well, only 12.5 hrs till beer time


----------



## johnandjade

there is a 8'' rubber 'steely dan' on top of one of our bins in the bin shed?!? ahhhahhh!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> there is a 8'' rubber 'steely dan' on top of one of our bins in the bin shed?!? ahhhahhh!!!


The mind boggles!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum
> back to the daily grind?


Yup. All good things come to and end. Or in this case a blip. That's it for nasty work this week!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The mind boggles!




indeed! I would post a pic but probably best not to lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> there is a 8'' rubber 'steely dan' on top of one of our bins in the bin shed?!? ahhhahhh!!!


Is that a garbage can?
Not the steely Dan, the BIN.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> a BENEVOLENT dictator is not a bad thing...just ask my hubby!!


And a wonderful person!


----------



## Gillian M

WhitneyO said:


> Can't sleep! I'm obsessing over tortoises. My addiction isn't drugs but drugs would be cheaper!!!


Hi! Even I got "addicted" to Oli, though I'd never expected it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning folks.
I may be away for a few days unless the Wyfi is working at the hotel.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 185255
> 
> 
> 
> suki pups in spain  the mother in the store as well, i gave her lots of claps and told her mr ed would love her
> 
> 
> ... mr adam got tidgy some goodies


Hi John.  That's HORRIBLE!  You could have posted a pic of a cat a tort, a bird even a *CAMEL*!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning folks.
> I may be away for a few days unless the Wyfi is working at the hotel.


Good morning Ed. Are you on holiday? if I may ask. If it's private, do not answer.I respect privacy and I am a private person.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that a garbage can?
> Not the steely Dan, the BIN.




yes. I'll email through a pic... rather amusing


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning folks.
> I may be away for a few days unless the Wyfi is working at the hotel.




hope all goes well and safe travels


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.  That's HORRIBLE!  You could have posted a pic of a cat a tort, a bird even a *CAMEL*!




good morning miss gillian


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss gillian


Good morning Sir! 

You did not answer my post as far as the pic of the dog-*UGH*- is concerned.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Work Erugh ... No rest for the wicked x


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR (the name has NOT yet changed till I get the OK from the BIG BOSS @Tidgy's Dad ) ​


----------



## Gillian M

Marinated mamma said:


> Work Erugh ... No rest for the wicked x


Hi! Why "wicked?"


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Why "wicked?"





Marinated mamma said:


> Work Erugh ... No rest for the wicked x


It's just a phrase we use over here. Always said with a wry smile 

It's actually a misquote from the Bible "There's no peace for the wicked"

In other words, if you're not well behaved you will be tormented forever. 

In the UK the implication is that you have no choice but to work, even though you would rather not, so if we had led a morally sound life before maybe we wouldn't have had to.


----------



## Steve_carter

Afternoon all from my studio! Using the internet browser on this forum instead of my phone today so hard to work to it all out.

Hope everyone is having a good one. Best get cracking and make a wage!


----------



## Gillian M

Steve_carter said:


> Afternoon all from my studio! Using the internet browser on this forum instead of my phone today so hard to work to it all out.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good one. Best get cracking and make a wage!


Hi Steve hope you're well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> yes. I'll email through a pic... rather amusing


Indeed.
The deluxe model with suction cup base. 
Item#10267


----------



## Steve_carter

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Steve hope you're well.


Getting by thanks Gillian. Work load & pressures are keeping me on my toes so feeling alittle tired but be worth it in the end. How are you? Oli & yourself keeping well?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Sir!
> 
> You did not answer my post as far as the pic of the dog-*UGH*- is concerned.




I'm sorry, at work kidding on i'm busy . they were lovely little doggies


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Work Erugh ... No rest for the wicked x




hope you have a good day mamma


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Afternoon all from my studio! Using the internet browser on this forum instead of my phone today so hard to work to it all out.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good one. Best get cracking and make a wage!




have a good day sir!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I'm sorry, at work kidding on i'm busy . they were lovely little doggies


Hi John. Lovely?! UGH!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Indeed.
> The deluxe model with suction cup base.
> Item#10267




i will be looking at all my neighbors now wondering... 'was it yours' 


has to be one of the strangest starts to a day ever lol


----------



## johnandjade

back to work:/


----------



## Gillian M

Steve_carter said:


> Getting by thanks Gillian. Work load & pressures are keeping me on my toes so feeling alittle tired but be worth it in the end. How are you? Oli & yourself keeping well?


We're so-so. Rather bored. Moreover, the HOT weather is having its negative effects on Oli.  He's been inactive and restless lately.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @JoesMum how are you and how is your mother today? 

Hope all is well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i will be looking at all my neighbors now wondering... 'was it yours'
> 
> 
> has to be one of the strangest starts to a day ever lol


Funny.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Why "wicked?"


Because I can be muwahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> Can't sleep! I'm obsessing over tortoises. My addiction isn't drugs but drugs would be cheaper!!!


Hope you got some kip in the end Whitney. 
Tortoises are not cheap to set up, but after that it's not too bad as long as you avoid vet bills, though the electricity bills can be a killer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have school governor duties to undertake this morning. Meeting starts at 9am.


What does that entail, if you don't mind me asking ?
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## WhitneyO

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you got some kip in the end Whitney.
> Tortoises are not cheap to set up, but after that it's not too bad as long as you avoid vet bills, though the electricity bills can be a killer.


very true!


----------



## jaizei

Took the 'kids' for a dip




Everything's better with cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What does that entail, if you don't mind me asking ?
> Good afternoon, Linda.


Can't go into too much detail about today as it was 'staff-related'.

In general, I am part of a team of governors of a school. Together we have responsibility for ensuring that public money is effectively spent and that the school is providing the best possible outcomes for its students. 

A lot of it is data driven: Understanding pupil and finance data, checking evidence substantiates what we're told and challenging where necessary.

We get to do the nice things at school events, but sometimes we also have to be part of an independent panel deciding whether a headteacher has recommended the right action with regards to staff or students. 

It's a voluntary role that I have done for around 9 years now. I have been Chair, but have stepped back to Vice Chair last September to grow new talent among the governors. 

It all sounds terribly serious, and I suppose it is, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## jaizei

also, 




Mmmmm science


----------



## WhitneyO

jaizei said:


> Took the 'kids' for a dip
> 
> View attachment 185332
> 
> 
> Everything's better with cheese.


nooooooo this is wrong in so many ways!


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Took the 'kids' for a dip
> 
> View attachment 185332
> 
> 
> Everything's better with cheese.


That might be improved by jelly babies


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi @JoesMum how are you and how is your mother today?
> 
> Hope all is well.


Good afternoon Gillian. We're both doing OK at the moment. 

Now I must go and buy some eggs...


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> also,
> 
> View attachment 185333
> 
> 
> Mmmmm science


* Turns a shade of green *

Truly that is not food, let alone cheese. It probably seals cracks nicely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! time to go kick butt today! working overtime in base as well, only 12.5 hrs till beer time


Good afternoon, John.
Long day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning folks.
> I may be away for a few days unless the Wyfi is working at the hotel.


Good morning, Ed.
Safe trip and hope everything's fine.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Gillian. We're both doing OK at the moment.
> 
> Now I must go and buy some eggs...


Glad to know that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Work Erugh ... No rest for the wicked x


Good afternoon, mamma.
Hope the day goes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR (the name has NOT yet changed till I get the OK from the BIG BOSS @Tidgy's Dad ) ​


Good morning, Gillian! 
Good morning, Oli! 
How about the Room Full of Dogs with Big Teeth That Hate Bayern Munich ?


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Took the 'kids' for a dip
> 
> View attachment 185332
> 
> 
> Everything's better with cheese.


OMG!!!  Did you really eat that??!?!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That might be improved by jelly babies


Oh, Lord:  I'm going to be ill!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian!
> Good morning, Oli!
> How about the Room Full of Dogs with Big Teeth That Hate Bayern Munich ?


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Planning for war Adam? If so I am more than ready!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss gillian


Hi John am still waiting for a pic of a LOVELY.........CAMEL!


----------



## JoesMum

Hi Adam

I hope the rewrite is going OK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Steve_carter said:


> Afternoon all from my studio! Using the internet browser on this forum instead of my phone today so hard to work to it all out.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good one. Best get cracking and make a wage!


Good afternoon, Steve.
All fine here, so far.
Been up all night typing, so i'm bloated with coffee, but that's okay. 
Just having a quick break. 
Golly, I'm tired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i will be looking at all my neighbors now wondering... 'was it yours'
> 
> 
> has to be one of the strangest starts to a day ever lol


And they will all be looking at you and wondering, '"was it his ?"


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Long day.


You still have not answered as far as the name of CDR being changed.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> You still have not answered as far as the name of CDR being changed.


I'm pretty sure it's a resounding no. He said it wasn't a democracy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Took the 'kids' for a dip
> 
> View attachment 185332
> 
> 
> Everything's better with cheese.


Jelly babies with custard, possibly.
This, no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can't go into too much detail about today as it was 'staff-related'.
> 
> In general, I am part of a team of governors of a school. Together we have responsibility for ensuring that public money is effectively spent and that the school is providing the best possible outcomes for its students.
> 
> A lot of it is data driven: Understanding pupil and finance data, checking evidence substantiates what we're told and challenging where necessary.
> 
> We get to do the nice things at school events, but sometimes we also have to be part of an independent panel deciding whether a headteacher has recommended the right action with regards to staff or students.
> 
> It's a voluntary role that I have done for around 9 years now. I have been Chair, but have stepped back to Vice Chair last September to grow new talent among the governors.
> 
> It all sounds terribly serious, and I suppose it is, but I really enjoy it.


Quite, understand you can't give details, wouldn't be proper.
This overview was exactly what i wanted; thanks.
I think it's important to have an 'independent' body at work here, though sometimes there will be a personal involvement, children or friends children at the school ? 
So would you say, in general, that school governors are popular with headmasters and teaching staff ?
When i was at school, I never knew what they did, one guys dad frequently wandered around the school in an old suit and we thought he was a governor. Turned out he just had nothing better to do with his time and was nothing to do with the school. 
Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> also,
> 
> View attachment 185333
> 
> 
> Mmmmm science


Monterrey Jack isn't particularly great on its own.
This may improve it, but one wonders if one decays after death if you eat much of this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> nooooooo this is wrong in so many ways!


Correct.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That might be improved by jelly babies


Snap! 
Or half snap.
Still don't trust this cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Gillian. We're both doing OK at the moment.
> 
> Now I must go and buy some eggs...


Watch out for stampeding bus queues.
Or chickens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!  Did you really eat that??!?!


Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Adam
> 
> I hope the rewrite is going OK.


Actually, it's probably worded better than the last 'final' draft.
My problem is that i'm never satisfied with what I write so can spend years improving it rather than submitting a not perfect (never could be of course) version. And palaeontology at the moment is such a fast moving science that most of what's published is out of date before it's submitted.
Some of the other stuff I do has a deadline, which is much better really, you get to the point where you run out of time and have to hand it over. (though one is traditionally always slightly late and can sometimes get an extension. )
Might finish it tonight if I can stay awake long enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You still have not answered as far as the name of CDR being changed.


Yes, I have.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Monterrey Jack isn't particularly great on its own.
> This may improve it, but one wonders if one decays after death if you eat much of this.



Maybe if I eat enough of it, I'll get super powers.


----------



## Marinated mamma

jaizei said:


> Took the 'kids' for a dip
> 
> View attachment 185332
> 
> 
> Everything's better with cheese.


No no it really isn't! They need Mars bars to balance on


----------



## Marinated mamma

321 and she's back in the room! Hi folks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> 321 and she's back in the room! Hi folks


Hello


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> Took the 'kids' for a dip
> 
> View attachment 185332
> 
> 
> Everything's better with cheese.


That looks horrible.....Even by MY standards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Maybe if I eat enough of it, I'll get super powers.


The super power of lethargy, I expect. 
or do you have that one already ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> 321 and she's back in the room! Hi folks


Welcome back, though i'll be leaving shortly for some outside time with Tidgy.


----------



## jaizei

If it wasn't clear, I went 'grocery' shopping this morn. Candy, "cheese", chips, cookies....I think I'm liking this 'c' diet. Much better than the purple diet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's Tidgy's last day as the Calendar Tort of the Month, today.
She will be distraught tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The super power of lethargy, I expect.
> or do you have that one already ?



Not with the steady stream of junk food I eat to maintain my figure. Resistance to diabetes may be one tho


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I still have about an hour. Then I've got to service my car. (It hasn't been used much) And get it ready for the 1,000 mile trip.
My mom can't get in to my truck. It's too tall.
Hopefully the rain will wait or I'll be laying in the wet to change the oil, etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If it wasn't clear, I went 'grocery' shopping this morn. Candy, "cheese", chips, cookies....I think I'm liking this 'c' diet. Much better than the purple diet.


You're going to wind up with several super powers.
'Obesity', 'Spots' and 'Dentist's Favourite', for starters.


----------



## Steve_carter

johnandjade said:


> have a good day sir!


Been a stressful one but getting through.  hope you are having a good one?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> Not with the steady stream of junk food I eat to maintain my figure. Resistance to diabetes may be one tho


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still have about an hour. Then I've got to service my car. (It hasn't been used much) And get it ready for the 1,000 mile trip.
> My mom can't get in to my truck. It's too tall.
> Hopefully the rain will wait or I'll be laying in the wet to change the oil, etc.


Yeah, hope the rain holds off.
Golly, that's a bit of a trip.
Bon voyage.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, hope the rain holds off.
> Golly, that's a bit of a trip.
> Bon voyage.


Thanks. Someone to take along and talk to would be nice...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. Someone to take along and talk to would be nice...............


I would do it if I could, Ed.
Even though i really hate cars and car journeys, even just to the New Town, i'm sure we'd have fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would do it if I could, Ed.
> Even though i really hate cars and car journeys, even just to the New Town, i'm sure we'd have fun.


When you get to Florida, we'll be doing LOTS of driving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> When you get to Florida, we'll be doing LOTS of driving.



I'll cope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> When you get to Florida, we'll be doing LOTS of driving.


Though you may have to stop a few time so i can have a breath of fresh air.
And a cigarette, if that's not too contradictory.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm assuming that you aren't licensed to ride a motorcycle?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Though you may have to stop a few time so i can have a breath of fresh air.
> And a cigarette, if that's not too contradictory.


I don't smoke. But I also don't mind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm assuming that you aren't licensed to ride a motorcycle?


Do you have to be licensed to be a passenger ?
i don't think you do in the UK.
I've ridden pillion a few times, mainly while hitching, so I know about leaning for the corners and stuff.
Always scares me half to death, mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't smoke. But I also don't mind


I don't smoke in cars.
I think that's horrible and makes me feel sick.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you have to be licensed to be a passenger ?
> i don't think you do in the UK.
> I've ridden pillion a few times, mainly while hitching, so I know about leaning for the corners and stuff.
> Always scares me half to death, mind.


Not as a passenger.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take care.
Gotta go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care.
> Gotta go.


You, too, Ed, be careful on that long journey.
Frequent rest stops and coffee (or Mountain Dew). 
I'm off out with Tidgy, now.
Doubt we'll cover 1,000 miles though.
One if she's feeling energetic, at most.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> When you get to Florida, we'll be doing LOTS of driving.



Florida is tricky like that. You get to the state line and think you're almost there. Then you get to drive for hours looking at the ocean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's staring up at me with those big pleading eyes, so see you later, Roommates!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite, understand you can't give details, wouldn't be proper.
> This overview was exactly what i wanted; thanks.
> I think it's important to have an 'independent' body at work here, though sometimes there will be a personal involvement, children or friends children at the school ?


I started as a Parent Governor - Elected representatives 'of' (not 'for' - important difference) parents on the Governing Body when my son was in the school. Son left and I stayed (I became an Appointed Governor) as I believe that all youngsters should have the same opportunities my son did (or better)



> So would you say, in general, that school governors are popular with headmasters and teaching staff ?


Ooh that's a difficult one. At our school I'd say yes; we're not regarded as the enemy. They realise that we're doing it for the kids just like they are. We are there to support as well as to criticise. The governors and the staff should be aiming for the same things and for the same reasons. 

In some other schools, fortunately a minority, the governors are not so well regarded. Depending on the school this may be a problem with the governors not doing their job properly... or with the school not doing theirs properly. I know of examples of both!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, mamma.
> Hope the day goes quickly and smoothly.


No it dragged so bad and it's overcast here muggy n horrible boo


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, though i'll be leaving shortly for some outside time with Tidgy.


Yeah that's where I've been in garden trying to teach them fetch ... Unsuccessfully


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hi all! Its been awhile since ive been on ! Ive been a bit busy. Hopefully i can pop back in later. Hope all is well! Adam i did get to read about your injury. Im so sorry. Hope you are feeling MUCH better !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I started as a Parent Governor - Elected representatives 'of' (not 'for' - important difference) parents on the Governing Body when my son was in the school. Son left and I stayed (I became an Appointed Governor) as I believe that all youngsters should have the same opportunities my son did (or better)
> 
> 
> Ooh that's a difficult one. At our school I'd say yes; we're not regarded as the enemy. They realise that we're doing it for the kids just like they are. We are there to support as well as to criticise. The governors and the staff should be aiming for the same things and for the same reasons.
> 
> In some other schools, fortunately a minority, the governors are not so well regarded. Depending on the school this may be a problem with the governors not doing their job properly... or with the school not doing theirs properly. I know of examples of both!


Thanks, Seems to be a necessary, and mostly good, system.
Wonder what Lyn thinks ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Yeah that's where I've been in garden trying to teach them fetch ... Unsuccessfully


Sorry you had a long day.
Feet up and relax this evening ?
I gave up with the fetch stuff, but she's getting pretty good at golf and batting in cricket.
No good at fielding though.
I scored 546 runs last week while she was getting the ball.
Then collapsed exhausted. (me, not Tidgy).
The game was a draw.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Seems to be a necessary, and mostly good, system.
> Wonder what Lyn thinks ?


Not sure if the system works the same in Wales. Education there is devolved to the Welsh government.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I have.


Good evening. 

So am I to understand that your answer is a *BIG *"*NO*?" 

Regards to Wifey and a kiss to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.
> 
> So am I to understand that your answer is a *BIG *"*NO*?"
> 
> Regards to Wifey and a kiss to Tidgy from Oli.


wifey says, 'Hello back' and Tidgy is asleep after an hour and a bit in the sun playing cricket. 
Good evening, Gillian.
You understand correctly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says, 'Hello back' and Tidgy is asleep after an hour and a bit in the sun playing cricket.
> Good evening, Gillian.
> You understand correctly.


No "negotiations?" No discussions? no, no,no?


----------



## Steve_carter

Gillian Moore said:


> We're so-so. Rather bored. Moreover, the HOT weather is having its negative effects on Oli.  He's been inactive and restless lately.


Aww bless Oli. Hopefully the weather cools and gives him a boost!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> No "negotiations?" No discussions? no, no,no?


Given that everyone else seems happy with CDR...


----------



## Gillian M

Steve_carter said:


> Aww bless Oli. Hopefully the weather cools and gives him a boost!


Good evening Steve. Thanks your kind words as far as Oli  is concerned. The trouble with the weather here is that it won't cool down. We'll move from boiling hot Summer to freezing cold Winter with rain and.....snow-UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Given that everyone else seems happy with CDR...


Hi. Who's everyone else?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John am still waiting for a pic of a LOVELY.........CAMEL!




only if it'll 'camel' down


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Who's everyone else?


Unimportant because Adam's decision is final


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And they will all be looking at you and wondering, '"was it his ?"




check your email


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> only if it'll 'camel' down


Good evening SIR! 

That's a nice one but it should've been sent to someone else. Guess who.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Unimportant because Adam's decision is final


Unless wifey disagrees!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi all! Its been awhile since ive been on ! Ive been a bit busy. Hopefully i can pop back in later. Hope all is well! Adam i did get to read about your injury. Im so sorry. Hope you are feeling MUCH better !


Glad to see you, Linhdan. 
Hope it's been a good sort of busy. 
I'm fine now, thank you, just a bit shocked at the time. 
Catch up later hopefully, thought the wool spider might have got you.
Glad it didn't.


----------



## Steve_carter

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Steve. Thanks your kind words as far as Oli  is concerned. The trouble with the weather here is that it won't cool down. We'll move from boiling hot Summer to freezing cold Winter with rain and.....snow-UGH!


Oh no way!! I keep forgetting everywhere is not like the UK bless the both of you. Can imagine it getting unpleasant!


----------



## jaizei

JoesMum said:


> Given that everyone else seems happy with CDR...



Also, my initials


----------



## johnandjade

Steve_carter said:


> Been a stressful one but getting through.  hope you are having a good one?




keep swinging away. nice easy stress free day for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> check your email


Ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm not sure if i should.
Okay, off i go.


----------



## Gillian M

Steve_carter said:


> Oh no way!! I keep forgetting everywhere is not like the UK bless the both of you. Can imagine it getting unpleasant!


Oh yes. Some people cannot imagine, whilst others do not believe that is *SNOWS* here. Nobody is allowed out, and for emergencies, GOD forbid, we are to call either Jordan Police Dept OR Civil Defence Dept.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> check your email



What a surprise. 
It's that meerkat, i expect.


----------



## johnandjade

finally having a pigs ear in the battle cruiser


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a surprise.
> It's that meerkat, i expect.



life really is stranger than fiction isn't it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Unless wifey disagrees!


Nonsense! 
I wear the trousers around here.
Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!
Ouch!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!

wifey just stole my trousers.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm not sure if i should.
> Okay, off i go.




I sent a pic to ed as well...

anybody else??? lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Also, my initials


Goodness!!!! 
Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nonsense!
> I wear the trousers around here.
> Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!
> Ouch!!!
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> wifey just stole my trousers.




another nose biffing?


----------



## johnandjade

pets at home yesterday.... 

a degu being kept alone in a cage too small



with a wheel that is too small and can lead to spinal problems  


'where pets come first' is there slogan!! 

another call to the RSPCA tomorrow I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I sent a pic to ed as well...
> 
> anybody else??? lol


Yeah, saw you had, thought you'd forgotten me, or thought I was too prim.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nonsense!
> I wear the trousers around here.
> Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!
> Ouch!!!
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> wifey just stole my trousers.




Hopefully you don't wear her the pants as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another nose biffing?


Not this time.
I'm wearing my nose armour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pets at home yesterday....
> 
> a degu being kept alone in a cage too small
> View attachment 185356
> 
> 
> with a wheel that is too small and can lead to spinal problems
> 
> 
> 'where pets come first' is there slogan!!
> 
> another call to the RSPCA tomorrow I think


To be fair it's impossible for pet shops to give the required space to all their animals. 
Either they have a shop with half a dozen animals or need a huge warehouse.
Both ways would be so expensive that no one would be able to afford to buy the animals. 
The idea is get 'em in, flog 'em out fast. 
People feeling sorry for the pets are actually more likely to buy.
But i'd tell them about the wheel.


----------



## johnandjade

cheeseyburger and chips for tea  

though I would much prefer to stay in the pub its a good reason to go home.... 

that and i have to see a man about a dog... 

or a woman about a....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Hopefully you don't wear her the pants as well.


Only when we haven't done the washing for a while.
Haven't got a washer woman at the mo, so happens occasionally.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, saw you had, thought you'd forgotten me, or thought I was too prim.




just waiting for the opportunity! I showed the taxi driver this morning... the lads in work, and the bar staff


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Hopefully you don't wear her the pants as well.




only as a hat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheeseyburger and chips for tea
> 
> though I would much prefer to stay in the pub its a good reason to go home....
> 
> that and i have to see a man about a dog...
> 
> or a woman about a....


Not sure what's for dinner.
Had chips last night, might be camel tagine if i'm lucky!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be fair it's impossible for pet shops to give the required space to all their animals.
> Either they have a shop with half a dozen animals or need a huge warehouse.
> Both ways would be so expensive that no one would be able to afford to buy the animals.
> The idea is get 'em in, flog 'em out fast.
> People feeling sorry for the pets are actually more likely to buy.
> But i'd tell them about the wheel.




I understand your point. I just have it in for the store


----------



## johnandjade

johnny cab called, homeward bound. wondering if anyone has taken the bins out yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> johnny cab called, homeward bound. wondering if anyone has taken the bins out yet


I bet the item is gone, either way.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you have to be licensed to be a passenger ?
> i don't think you do in the UK.
> I've ridden pillion a few times, mainly while hitching, so I know about leaning for the corners and stuff.
> Always scares me half to death, mind.


My fella drives a chopper motorbike 600 cc I love being a passenger! No you don't need a licence to be passenger, I am a biker chick at heart! But far to ditsy to be a driver


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> My fella drives a chopper motorbike 600 cc I love being a passenger! No you don't need a licence to be passenger, I am a biker chick at heart! But far to ditsy to be a driver


Mmmmm.
I wouldn't be a driver either.
I must be a biker chick; too.
My local used to be a biker"s pub


----------



## jaizei

I've thought about buying a bike lately. idk might need more dangerous in my life


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've thought about buying a bike lately. idk might need more dangerous in my life


I think your diet is dangerous enough.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think your diet is dangerous enough.



You'd think but last physical everything was normal.


----------



## jaizei

Except for the extra bits I grew


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You'd think but last physical everything was normal.


I'm very pleased to hear it. 
Wish I could say the same.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> My fella drives a chopper motorbike 600 cc I love being a passenger! No you don't need a licence to be passenger, I am a biker chick at heart! But far to ditsy to be a driver


Now I like you even more.
I have a few motorcycles. They are very special to me.
My wife even has one of her own.
This is my Kawi 1400r


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I've thought about buying a bike lately. idk might need more dangerous in my life


Risk the danger and miss all the fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got the car packed up and freshly serviced.
But I see that that tropical storm is headed across the panhandle of Florida and will be in the same area I'm driving into tomorrow afternoon. Joy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got the car packed up and freshly serviced.
> But I see that that tropical storm is headed across the panhandle of Florida and will be in the same area I'm driving into tomorrow afternoon. Joy.


Oh, dear. 
Hope it's not a bad one.
Drive carefully.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> Hope it's not a bad one.
> Drive carefully.


The news is reporting that it could become a hurricane before it makes landfall.
Not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The news is reporting that it could become a hurricane before it makes landfall.
> Not good.


Don't do anything silly or dangerous! 
Please be very careful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This won't be fun at all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

At least it won't be boring. 
Thanks.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Im back! What have i missed ?! 
School is so much, im stressed & worried . 
I bought a bottle of Amsterdam right when i got out. 
Tis only the first week.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got the car packed up and freshly serviced.
> But I see that that tropical storm is headed across the panhandle of Florida and will be in the same area I'm driving into tomorrow afternoon. Joy.


Be safe !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im back! What have i missed ?!
> School is so much, im stressed & worried .
> I bought a bottle of Amsterdam right when i got out.
> Tis only the first week.


Hopefully you'll soon get into a routine and it'll become easier.
The first week or two is always stressful.
What have you missed ?
Lyn had computer problems, John had a hangover, Linda had some mum worries, but it seems much better now, Ed is off on a thousand mile road trip with a hurricane a possiblity, Gillian's Oli is sulking in the heat, Mooz did some meditation, Grandpa had a Bud, or two, Steve's starting to become a fixture here, poor Kathy's been unwell but has lost some pounds at Weight Watchers, Ken had an interview that seemed to go welI, Chrissy and Ewa haven't been visiting enough, Cameron's diet hasn't improved and Spud's Mum's been enjoying her holidays I would imagine, I got crushed in a stampede, we've gained a couple of lovely new Roommates. Apologies if I've forgotten anyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Be safe !


Oh, and we may possibly have a Giant Wool Spider living in a huge knitted web somewhere above us in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

37th coffee of the day. (probably).
I _must stay awake.
I must stay awake
I musss staa awa....................
Zzzzzzzzz._


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully you'll soon get into a routine and it'll become easier.
> The first week or two is always stressful.
> What have you missed ?
> Lyn had computer problems, John had a hangover, Linda had some mum worries, but it seems much better now, Ed is off on a thousand mile road trip with a hurricane a possiblity, Gillian's Oli is sulking in the heat, Mooz did some meditation, Grandpa had a Bud, or two, Steve's starting to become a fixture here, poor Kathy's been unwell but has lost some pounds at Weight Watchers, Ken had an interview that seemed to go welI, Chrissy and Ewa haven't been visiting enough, Cameron's diet hasn't improved and Spud's Mum's been enjoying her holidays I would imagine, I got crushed in a stampede, we've gained a couple of lovely new Roommates. Apologies if I've forgotten anyone.


Ive missed so much  
I think i might have a hangover tomorrow. 
Im glad all thats doing well , is doing well, and those that are not, i hope things will get better soon ! 
Max has got thin growth lines. Im very proud. Ive been waiting about 6 months for this! Khaleesi still hasnt not been found but im still hopefully she'll show up . I miss her dearly! My classmates at school seem mice. Or i would hope so since we all want to be teachers ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive missed so much
> I think i might have a hangover tomorrow.
> Im glad all thats doing well , is doing well, and those that are not, i hope things will get better soon !
> Max has got thin growth lines. Im very proud. Ive been waiting about 6 months for this! Khaleesi still hasnt not been found but im still hopefully she'll show up . I miss her dearly! My classmates at school seem mice. Or i would hope so since we all want to be teachers ?


Yes, i can tell you've had a couple of slurps from your post! 
Drink lots of water before you go to bed. 
Glad to hear Max is doing so well, and so sorry Khaleesi hasn't made a return yet, but sometimes people find a lost tortoise months after the event so you're right not to give up hope. 
Your classmates seem mice?
Do mice make good teachers ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's no good, my eyes are blurring and i'm starting to make mistakes.
i'll have to get a couple of hours.
Just 40 winks. 
See you in an hour or two.
Ahem.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's no good, my eyes are blurring and i'm starting to make mistakes.
> i'll have to get a couple of hours.
> Just 40 winks.
> See you in an hour or two.
> Ahem.


Good morning all. JoesDad and I are celebrating our 26th wedding anniversary today. He left for work at 5am and I didn't get up for him 

We're not going anywhere tonight - not after that early start - we'll open a nice bottle of wine tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This won't be fun at all




take care ed


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I are celebrating our 26th wedding anniversary today. He left for work at 5am and I didn't get up for him
> 
> We're not going anywhere tonight - not after that early start - we'll open a nice bottle of wine tonight.




good morning mum and congratulations


----------



## johnandjade

September... let the games begin! wondering what time I'll get home tonight:/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now only 280something posts behind. As I read it, some of you have a solar eclipse today? Adam?


----------



## Marinated mamma

jaizei said:


> I've thought about buying a bike lately. idk might need more dangerous in my life


I have a 50cc moped that's dangerous enough I'm like Penelope pitstop


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmm.
> I wouldn't be a driver either.
> I must be a biker chick; too.
> My local used to be a biker"s pub


My fella said he'd take you out needs a new chick to keep the back seat warm when I'm at work ... Oi !!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I like you even more.
> I have a few motorcycles. They are very special to me.
> My wife even has one of her own.
> This is my Kawi 1400r


Wow that is lush! I bet it's scary fast! I'd love it!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got the car packed up and freshly serviced.
> But I see that that tropical storm is headed across the panhandle of Florida and will be in the same area I'm driving into tomorrow afternoon. Joy.


Drive safe and hope it's not too bad


----------



## Marinated mamma

Congratulations joes mum and dad


----------



## Marinated mamma

Right off to work! See you guys later x


----------



## johnandjade

KFC for lunch again


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully you'll soon get into a routine and it'll become easier.
> The first week or two is always stressful.
> What have you missed ?
> Lyn had computer problems, John had a hangover, Linda had some mum worries, but it seems much better now, Ed is off on a thousand mile road trip with a hurricane a possiblity, Gillian's Oli is sulking in the heat, Mooz did some meditation, Grandpa had a Bud, or two, Steve's starting to become a fixture here, poor Kathy's been unwell but has lost some pounds at Weight Watchers, Ken had an interview that seemed to go welI, Chrissy and Ewa haven't been visiting enough, Cameron's diet hasn't improved and Spud's Mum's been enjoying her holidays I would imagine, I got crushed in a stampede, we've gained a couple of lovely new Roommates. Apologies if I've forgotten anyone.


Well done, sir!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

more overtime tonight:/


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got the car packed up and freshly serviced.
> But I see that that tropical storm is headed across the panhandle of Florida and will be in the same area I'm driving into tomorrow afternoon. Joy.


Take care Ed, and drive safely.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> The news is reporting that it could become a hurricane before it makes landfall.
> Not good.


Please let us know when you get there and you're safe and sound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

b


JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I are celebrating our 26th wedding anniversary today. He left for work at 5am and I didn't get up for him
> 
> We're not going anywhere tonight - not after that early start - we'll open a nice bottle of wine tonight.


Good afternoon.
And Happy Anniversary! 
Enjoy your drink this evening.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive missed so much
> I think i might have a hangover tomorrow.
> Im glad all thats doing well , is doing well, and those that are not, i hope things will get better soon !
> Max has got thin growth lines. Im very proud. Ive been waiting about 6 months for this! Khaleesi still hasnt not been found but im still hopefully she'll show up . I miss her dearly! My classmates at school seem mice. Or i would hope so since we all want to be teachers ?


Hi! Hope you are well. Haven't seen you around for quite some time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> September... let the games begin! wondering what time I'll get home tonight:/


Yes, good luck, your busiest month, I believe ?
Good afternoon, John.
Hope you manage to escape relatively early.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at *COLD DARK ROOM*. (Notice, Adam: no change in name).


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care Ed, and drive safely.





Gillian Moore said:


> Please let us know when you get there and you're safe and sound.


The hurricane has just featured on our weather forecast on the lunchtime news in UK  They said it was the first to hit Florida like this in 11 years. 

Please take care Ed. It might be worthwhile delaying the trip.


----------



## Gillian M

You are 100% right Adam: Oli has been driving me *NUTS* lately. Hope Tidgy's not misbehaving.

Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now only 280something posts behind. As I read it, some of you have a solar eclipse today? Adam?


Morning, Ken.
No, I'm afraid not, it's best seen in South Africa and Tanzania, there might be a bit visible in the very South of Morocco or Western Sahara, but it's too far for me to go for possibly nothing.  
We're too far North here, unfortunately.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> The hurricane has just featured on our weather forecast on the lunchtime news in UK  They said it was the first to hit Florida like this in 11 years.
> 
> Please take care Ed. It might be worthwhile delaying the trip.


Hi Linda, hope you are all well back there.

Hope that Ed manages to receive these messages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I have a 50cc moped that's dangerous enough I'm like Penelope pitstop


Always stopping to freshen your make-up?
Afternoon, Mamma.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always stopping to freshen your make-up?
> Afternoon, Mamma.


Hello Adam, Wifey, and Tidgy.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always stopping to freshen your make-up?
> Afternoon, Mamma.


Nope busy driving around looking for the ant hill mob lol


----------



## Gillian M

@JoesMum .

Love,
Gillian and Oli! ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> My fella said he'd take you out needs a new chick to keep the back seat warm when I'm at work ... Oi !!!


I'm a modern kind of chap, i'd be delighted, except that I'd never cheat on my friends.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm a modern kind of chap, i'd be delighted, except that I'd never cheat on my friends.


Ah he wouldn't cheat on me either He hasn't got the guts! But you have my full permission!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> b
> 
> Good afternoon.
> And Happy Anniversary!
> Enjoy your drink this evening.


Good afternoon Adam. I have just read this in The Times and thought of you


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Nope busy driving around looking for the ant hill mob lol


I think they're all in my lawn. It's riddled with ants


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at *COLD DARK ROOM*. (Notice, Adam: no change in name).


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.
Yes, I noticed. 
And let that be the end of it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Nope busy driving around looking for the ant hill mob lol


Ah, dear Clyde, Ring-a-Ding, Rug Bug Benny and i can't remember the others names. 
They're usually found in The Bulletproof Bomb.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Ah he wouldn't cheat on me either He hasn't got the guts! But you have my full permission!


OK then, tell him i'll be his gal.
(for pillion purposes only).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Yes, I noticed.
> And let that be the end of it!


Yessir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Adam. I have just read this in The Times and thought of you
> View attachment 185415


Yes, I've been reading about this and chatting with people the last few days.
Thanks for posting an i will copy it and add it to my files.
Unfortunately, I have studied several images of the fossils concerned and am not convinced that they are signs of bioturbation or stromatolitic growth. I'm not saying they're not, but it's impossible to tell if they are, or are geological features caused by deformation of the rocks in the intervening time (and it's a really long time). Wishful thinking, if you ask me, but i hope i'm wrong.
if correct that's 220 million years older than the earliest 'certain' stromatolitic formations known, which is about the same as the difference between us now and the earliest known true dinosaurs. Long time, but not impossible.
The Mars stuff is even more tenuous.


This is my oldest fossil, a stromatolite from here, in Morocco.
A mere three quarters of a billion years old, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yessir.


Hope Oli is feeling better today.
It's a little cooler here, so Tidgy's becoming a bit more active, which is a relief.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i can tell you've had a couple of slurps from your post!
> Drink lots of water before you go to bed.
> Glad to hear Max is doing so well, and so sorry Khaleesi hasn't made a return yet, but sometimes people find a lost tortoise months after the event so you're right not to give up hope.
> Your classmates seem mice?
> Do mice make good teachers ?


Aww man! I didnt even notice the "mice" thing. 
Well, no hangover ! Im going to get out of bed soon to start looking at all the homework i have to do. 
I hope Khaleesi shows up before winter comes. The days are still hot but the nights are getting cooler and the first day of autumn is in 3 weeks. 
The mouse in Tom and Jerry seemed like a good teacher! Lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I are celebrating our 26th wedding anniversary today. He left for work at 5am and I didn't get up for him
> 
> We're not going anywhere tonight - not after that early start - we'll open a nice bottle of wine tonight.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope Oli is feeling better today.
> It's a little cooler here, so Tidgy's becoming a bit more active, which is a relief.


Pleased to know that Tidgy is doing better.

Oli is still somewhat inactive, don't know why.He really is worrying me. Mind you, temperature has dropped here as well. But it is still hot.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Hope you are well. Haven't seen you around for quite some time.


Yes all is well! A little worried and stressed about school but its the first week. 
How are you and Oli? Adam tells me its still hot as ever in Jordan?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've been reading about this and chatting with people the last few days.
> Thanks for posting an i will copy it and add it to my files.
> Unfortunately, I have studied several images of the fossils concerned and am not convinced that they are signs of bioturbation or stromatolitic growth. I'm not saying they're not, but it's impossible to tell if they are, or are geological features caused by deformation of the rocks in the intervening time (and it's a really long time). Wishful thinking, if you ask me, but i hope i'm wrong.
> if correct that's 220 million years older than the earliest 'certain' stromatolitic formations known, which is about the same as the difference between us now and the earliest known true dinosaurs. Long time, but not impossible.
> The Mars stuff is even more tenuous.
> View attachment 185418
> 
> This is my oldest fossil, a stromatolite from here, in Morocco.
> A mere three quarters of a billion years old, though.


I must admit that I felt there was some journalistic license being used with the Martian link!

(Liking the LUFC ruler by the way  )


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes all is well! A little worried and stressed about school but its the first week.
> How are you and Oli? Adam tells me its still hot as ever in Jordan?


Pleased to know all is well back there.

I'm extremely *worried *about Oli. Well, it's still hot, but there's been a *slight* drop in temperature. Don't know what on earth to do.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Pleased to know all is well back there.
> 
> I'm extremely *worried *about Oli. Well, it's still hot, but there's been a *slight* drop in temperature. Don't know what on earth to do.


Still soaking daily? Is he eating?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww man! I didnt even notice the "mice" thing.
> Well, no hangover ! Im going to get out of bed soon to start looking at all the homework i have to do.
> I hope Khaleesi shows up before winter comes. The days are still hot but the nights are getting cooler and the first day of autumn is in 3 weeks.
> The mouse in Tom and Jerry seemed like a good teacher! Lol


Good morning, Linhdan, glad you avoided the morning after pains! 
Still wishing Khaleesi all the best, wherever she may be and hoping you are reunited soon.
I shall obtain a mouse and see what it can teach me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Pleased to know that Tidgy is doing better.
> 
> Oli is still somewhat inactive, don't know why.He really is worrying me. Mind you, temperature has dropped here as well. But it is still hot.


Hopefully he'll come round soon.
He did this last year, if I recall correctly. 
Put something new in his enclosure to annoy him.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Still soaking daily? Is he eating?


Thanks so much your concern, Linhdah. Appreciate it.

Yes he is being soaked *THREE* times each and every day, he's eating alright, but just will *NOT *move a cm!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully he'll come round soon.
> He did this last year, if I recall correctly.
> Put something new in his enclosure to annoy him.


Thanks your concern Adam, appreciate it. 

Yes he did this last year too, GOD only knows why.

Something like what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I must admit that I felt there was some journalistic license being used with the Martian link!
> 
> (Liking the LUFC ruler by the way  )


Yeah, shame they've been completely rubbish for years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I must admit that I felt there was some journalistic license being used with the Martian link!
> 
> (Liking the LUFC ruler by the way  )


Did you know that even The Times dedicates nearly 10 times more space to pseudo-science (horoscopes, aromatherapy, clairvoyance, etc.) than it does to actual science. And some of the science articles are populist and dubious at best.
I despair.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your concern Adam, appreciate it.
> 
> Yes he did this last year too, GOD only knows why.
> 
> Something like what?


To be honest Gillian, torts have different activity levels throughout the year. It may simply be Oli's way of coping with the changes in light levels and your climate. If he came through it fine last year and you're soaking him regularly (and he's not losing weight excessively) then I would just put it down to 'normal for your part of the world' and relax.

I know the relaxation bit is hard, but after having Joe for so long we have had to learn how he reacts to the rhythms of the year and relax too when activity levels change.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> To be honest Gillian, torts have different activity levels throughout the year. It may simply be Oli's way of coping with the changes in light levels and your climate. If he came through it fine last year and you're soaking him regularly (and he's not losing weight excessively) then I would just put it down to 'normal for your part of the world' and relax.
> 
> I know the relaxation bit is hard, but after having Joe for so long we have had to learn how he reacts to the rhythms of the year and relax too when activity levels change.


Thanks very much your message as well as your help, Linda.  Believe me, he's been driving me nuts! OK, he's eating, being soaked THREE times a day, but I've a feeling something's wrong. Unfortunately there are NO vets for torts here. 

Am I to "ignore" him so as to say?


----------



## Marinated mamma

fun in the sun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your concern Adam, appreciate it.
> 
> Yes he did this last year too, GOD only knows why.
> 
> Something like what?


We live in very hot countries, Gillian.
Our torts will do this every year. 
A new hide, some plants, an object like a golf ball, a stone, anything that might perk him up a bit. 
Leave his food far away from him, and keep putting it in different places so he has to seek it out.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Meshell is looking well impressed there isn't she x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> View attachment 185426
> fun in the sun


Oh, goodness, the forum is full of tort porn at the moment.
It's that time of year.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We live in very hot countries, Gillian.
> Our torts will do this every year.
> A new hide, some plants, an object like a golf ball, a stone, anything that might perk him up a bit.
> Leave his food far away from him, and keep putting it in different places so he has to seek it out.


I agree. Don't fuss over him too much. Make him do some work for a change.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, the forum is full of tort porn at the moment.
> It's that time of year.


My niece and step daughter was in the garden when the loving quack sounds started! And they both said the same thing .... This is like tortoise porn! I'm sure when I was twelve or thirteen I didn't even know what porn was let alone tortoise porn


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Don't fuss over him too much. Make him do some work for a change.


Yep like a man! U know he needs training!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Yep like a man! U know he needs training!


My girl is just the same. 
And wifey, come to think of it.
I hide her food around the place so she gets exercise hunting for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have to go and buy more soft drinks.
No potato needed though. 
We haven't finished the last one, yet.


----------



## Moozillion

Just back from Physical Therapy. I really, REALLY like my therapist: he has a very holistic approach and is addressing issues that have needed addressing for a long time, not just the one I came to them for!
A friend and I went to a sushi place for lunch yesterday, and I always bring home 1 or 2 pieces. Jacques (my mud turtle) got bits of salmon, but was so excited he trampled it before he ate it- silly boy!  The 3 cats each got a bit of fish and I'm glad to say I came away with all my fingers!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Moozillion said:


> Just back from Physical Therapy. I really, REALLY like my therapist: he has a very holistic approach and is addressing issues that have needed addressing for a long time, not just the one I came to them for!
> A friend and I went to a sushi place for lunch yesterday, and I always bring home 1 or 2 pieces. Jacques (my mud turtle) got bits of salmon, but was so excited he trampled it before he ate it- silly boy!  The 3 cats each got a bit of fish and I'm glad to say I came away with all my fingers!


Brave lady chancing your fingers like that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just back from Physical Therapy. I really, REALLY like my therapist: he has a very holistic approach and is addressing issues that have needed addressing for a long time, not just the one I came to them for!
> A friend and I went to a sushi place for lunch yesterday, and I always bring home 1 or 2 pieces. Jacques (my mud turtle) got bits of salmon, but was so excited he trampled it before he ate it- silly boy!  The 3 cats each got a bit of fish and I'm glad to say I came away with all my fingers!


Hi, Bea.
Everyone seems to be having a good day. 
Tidgy quite often sits on her food and then looks up as if to say, "Where's my lunch ?"
Silly tort.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Marinated mamma said:


> My niece and step daughter was in the garden when the loving quack sounds started! And they both said the same thing .... This is like tortoise porn! I'm sure when I was twelve or thirteen I didn't even know what porn was let alone tortoise porn


Doncha just love the leaps and bounds that the Internet has created in our youth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Don change just love the leaps and bounds that the Internet has created in our youth


I think your spell checker is being 'helpful' again. 
Ah, you've corrected it.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think your spell checker is being 'helpful' again.
> Ah, you've corrected it.


Or was it the Mandela effect


----------



## Marinated mamma

My rabble had some fun in their baths (soaks) today! My niece was not impressed when Olivia decided to do some " white wee " (her description) in the bath!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy September, Roommates. 
Another beautiful tortoise on my calendar, so bye bye to Tidgy's pic.
She is heartbroken, so i will have to change my avatar.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy September, Roommates.
> Another beautiful tortoise on my calendar, so bye bye to Tidgy's pic.
> She is heartbroken, so i will have to change my avatar.


29 days to my birthday! And so the countdown begins


----------



## Marinated mamma

Marinated mamma said:


> 29 days to my birthday! And so the countdown begins


Ok 28 days to my birthday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Ok 28 days to my birthday


Blimey!
That first day went quickly! 
It'll be Sunday at this rate.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> That first day went quickly!
> It'll be Sunday at this rate.


I was waiting for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I was waiting for that!


Golly, I'm so predicatable!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> predicatable!


Is that even a word?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, I'm so predicatable!


Oh no my phones at it again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is that even a word?


Oops! 
It is now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, it's the first of September, so new game! 
It's Animal, Vegetable or Mineral.
I shall think of something and you have to ask Yes or No questions to determine what I'm thinking of.
20 questions before I reveal the answer. 
The quicker the answer is found, the more points you will get. 
An incorrect guess will mean minus one, but not a question that gets a 'No'. 
Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, have a few posts to catch up on - when I'm in a better mood!
Not having a great day today So I'm here for a moan. Apologies in advance!!
School was fine - training day so no pesky pupils about, lots done, even an early finish - all good!
BUT when I drove out of the car park I reversed into a colleagues car!
The annoying thing is she had actually moved her car to let me out and I had tons of room but she stopped me to chat and when I set off again I was distracted and nudged her bumper.
It was only a slow moving nudge but there is a nasty scrape on her bumper - not a mark on mine!
So I was cross with myself for that and feel awful about the inconvenience that will cause.
Then when I got home my neighbours from hell were washing their bins in their garden and 'whoosh!' water that strongly smelt of bleach came flooding out under their gate to leave a big puddle and scraps of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden, as well as still draining washing machine water onto the old wall. They just use it as a drain and I'm fed up with it
I rang the environmental health officer who has been dealing with my complaint to vent my anger but he is on holiday until next Tuesday, so not much can be done until then as his colleagues can't access his emails.
I never really swear (much - or out loud) but they really are selfish bar stewards!
Right moan over!
I hope you are a well and having a much better day


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, have a few posts to catch up on - when I'm in a better mood!
> Not having a great day today So I'm here for a moan. Apologies in advance!!
> School was fine - training day so no pesky pupils about, lots done, even an early finish - all good!
> BUT when I drove out of the car park I reversed into a colleagues car!
> The annoying thing is she had actually moved her car to let me out and I had tons of room but she stopped me to chat and when I set off again I was distracted and nudged her bumper.
> It was only a slow moving nudge but there is a nasty scrape on her bumper - not a mark on mine!
> So I was cross with myself for that and feel awful about the inconvenience that will cause.
> Then when I got home my neighbours from hell were washing their bins in their garden and 'whoosh!' water that strongly smelt of bleach came flooding out under their gate to leave a big puddle and scraps of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden, as well as still draining washing machine water onto the old wall. They just use it as a drain and I'm fed up with it
> I rang the environmental health officer who has been dealing with my complaint to vent my anger but he is on holiday until next Tuesday, so not much can be done until then as his colleagues can't access his emails.
> I never really swear (much - or out loud) but they really are selfish bar stewards!
> Right moan over!
> I hope you are a well and having a much better day


Big electronic hugs from the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, it's the first of September, so new game!
> It's Animal, Vegetable or Mineral.
> I shall think of something and you have to ask Yes or No questions to determine what I'm thinking of.
> 20 questions before I reveal the answer.
> The quicker the answer is found, the more points you will get.
> An incorrect guess will mean minus one, but not a question that gets a 'No'.
> Let's see how it goes.


Is it an animal?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, have a few posts to catch up on - when I'm in a better mood!
> Not having a great day today So I'm here for a moan. Apologies in advance!!
> School was fine - training day so no pesky pupils about, lots done, even an early finish - all good!
> BUT when I drove out of the car park I reversed into a colleagues car!
> The annoying thing is she had actually moved her car to let me out and I had tons of room but she stopped me to chat and when I set off again I was distracted and nudged her bumper.
> It was only a slow moving nudge but there is a nasty scrape on her bumper - not a mark on mine!
> So I was cross with myself for that and feel awful about the inconvenience that will cause.
> Then when I got home my neighbours from hell were washing their bins in their garden and 'whoosh!' water that strongly smelt of bleach came flooding out under their gate to leave a big puddle and scraps of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden, as well as still draining washing machine water onto the old wall. They just use it as a drain and I'm fed up with it
> I rang the environmental health officer who has been dealing with my complaint to vent my anger but he is on holiday until next Tuesday, so not much can be done until then as his colleagues can't access his emails.
> I never really swear (much - or out loud) but they really are selfish bar stewards!
> Right moan over!
> I hope you are a well and having a much better day


Hmmmmmm.
I feel almost guilty to report that i'm having a great day.
Pour yourself a drink and put your feet up, we all get days like this, as you know, i had one myself recently. 
Hope your colleague was okay about it, anyway, it could have been much worse. 
And yours is okay, so that's good .( I was going to put a wink smiley in here, but it's not working!)
I hate your neighbours and I've never even met them.
And it's a bit rich that someone can go on holiday at the environmental health authority and nobody else can access their files. What if it were something really important? (know it is to you, but you know what I mean, I hope). Or what if they don't come back to work ? Seems mental not environmental to me. Surely they can send someone to confirm your story, at least, or by Tuesday it's just heresay. 
Sorry about all this, Lyn, hope you have a nice evening and a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is it an animal?


Animal, yes.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Animal, yes.


Does the animal normally have 4 legs?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Big electronic hugs from the CDR





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> I feel almost guilty to report that i'm having a great day.
> Pour yourself a drink and put your feet up, we all get days like this, as you know, i had one myself recently.
> Hope your colleague was okay about it, anyway, it could have been much worse.
> And yours is okay, so that's good .( I was going to put a wink smiley in here, but it's not working!)
> I hate your neighbours and I've never even met them.
> And it's a bit rich that someone can go on holiday at the environmental health authority and nobody else can access their files. What if it were something really important? (know it is to you, but you know what I mean, I hope). Or what if they don't come back to work ? Seems mental not environmental to me. Surely they can send someone to confirm your story, at least, or by Tuesday it's just heresay.
> Sorry about all this, Lyn, hope you have a nice evening and a better day tomorrow.


Thank you both.
All quite trivial in the great scheme of things, but I'm annoyed at myself for the car - first bump in about 20 years and not serious or too expensive but it will inconvenience the colleague - a stupid thing to happen when I had so much blinking space!!!
Then coming home to the neighbours doing that really made me mad!
I had to stop myself from lowering myself to their standards and shouting abuse.
The EH would have sent someone of it was an emergency but it's an ongoing problem.
I have taken photos so have that as evidence. 
Glad all is well with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does the animal normally have 4 legs?


Ok, game explanation.
If something's animal, it doesn't necessarily mean an animal, hence why I replied animal, not an animal.
For example something made from leather would be classed as animal, or a wooden table as vegetable.
So in this case it's not an animal, but from an animal and therefore doesn't have four legs, no .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got the car packed up and freshly serviced.
> But I see that that tropical storm is headed across the panhandle of Florida and will be in the same area I'm driving into tomorrow afternoon. Joy.


Have a safe trip Ed, don't take any chances with that storm!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, game explanation.
> If something's animal, it doesn't necessarily mean an animal, hence why I replied animal, not an animal.
> For example something made from leather would be classed as animal, or a wooden table as vegetable.
> So in this case it's not an animal, but from an animal and therefore doesn't have four legs, no .


Does it have any legs?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Seems to be a necessary, and mostly good, system.
> Wonder what Lyn thinks ?


I've never had a problem with it; never had much to do with the governors personally, and they keep a good independent and hopefully unbiased eye on things.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> johnny cab called, homeward bound. wondering if anyone has taken the bins out yet


Have you seen those refuse trucks that stick any unwanted teddies on the front grills?


Well I wonder if there'll be a slightly unusual truck driving around the streets of Paisley?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does it have any legs?


No.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your classmates seem mice?
> Do mice make good teachers ?


Yes and we all live squeaky clean lives!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes and we all live squeaky clean lives!


Eekolgically speaking.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your concern, Linhdah. Appreciate it.
> 
> Yes he is being soaked *THREE* times each and every day, he's eating alright, but just will *NOT *move a cm!!


At least hes eating ! Im not sure about the movement though but i hope he gets better !


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Does it have any legs?



Is it a garment?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is it a garment?


No.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> At least hes eating ! Im not sure about the movement though but i hope he gets better !


Good evening Linhdah, and thanks your kind and encouraging words.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Is is a tool?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is is a tool?


No, it isn't.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Is it furniture?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is it furniture?


Oops, no one word posts. 
No, it isn't.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oops, no one word posts.
> No, it isn't.


Running out of ideas. It's of animal origin...
Would you normally have it in your home?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Running out of ideas. It's of animal origin...
> Would you normally have it in your home?


Yes !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes !


Can you eat it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can you eat it?


Yes! You can!


----------



## JoesMum

Is it camel meat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is it camel meat?


No, minus one.


----------



## JoesMum

Is it meat or a meat product (I mean pie, sausage or whatever)?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is it meat or a meat product (I mean pie, sausage or whatever)?


No, it isn't any sort of meat or meat product.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it isn't any sort of meat or meat product.


But it's edible and of animal origin. This is hard when there's nobody else about (and I've had half a bottle of red wine). 

So maybe we're talking about something we farm from an animal like eggs, milk or honey?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheese!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Cheese!


One word post... Ban her!


----------



## Yvonne G

O-o-ops, sorry...I just snuck in to make sure everyone was behaving, and I couldn't help myself. The word just jumped off my keyboard. ***Yvonne sneaks back out***


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-ops, sorry...I just snuck in to make sure everyone was behaving, and I couldn't help myself. The word just jumped off my keyboard. ***Yvonne sneaks back out***


Only teasing and I'm pretty sure you're correct. Well done @Yvonne G 

I just couldn't resist reminding you of forum rules


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Cheese!


Yep!
8 points to Yvonne.
What else could the first question be ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> One word post... Ban her!


Very funny, but it's okay for this sort of thing. (I hope).
Well it is now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-ops, sorry...I just snuck in to make sure everyone was behaving, and I couldn't help myself. The word just jumped off my keyboard. ***Yvonne sneaks back out***


I guess it also means we're being good.
You know you're always welcome, Yvonne.
And you are winning the game, at the moment!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess it also means we're being good.
> You know you're always welcome, Yvonne.
> And you are winning the game, at the moment!


I think I need to go sleep off my wine. 

I blame it for openly teasing a moderator.!

Good night all


----------



## Marinated mamma

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-ops, sorry...I just snuck in to make sure everyone was behaving, and I couldn't help myself. The word just jumped off my keyboard. ***Yvonne sneaks back out***


Noooo don't give the sore losers the satisfaction! Revenge is a dish best served with cheese so I hear


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We live in very hot countries, Gillian.
> Our torts will do this every year.
> A new hide, some plants, an object like a golf ball, a stone, anything that might perk him up a bit.
> Leave his food far away from him, and keep putting it in different places so he has to seek it out.


Fair enough have to try a different policy with Oli from now on. 

Mind you, I did place *TWO* bouncing balls long ago in Oli's enclosure. He was *NOT* in the least interested in them, although they were *PINK *and *RED*.

Many thanks your advise and help.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I think I need to go sleep off my wine.
> 
> I blame it for openly teasing a moderator.!
> 
> Good night all


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think I need to go sleep off my wine.
> 
> I blame it for openly teasing a moderator.!
> 
> Good night all


Night, night, Linda.
I'm fairly certain Yvonne takes these things with the good humour that was intended.
I haven't had any alcohol for weeks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough have to try a different policy with Oli from now on.
> 
> Mind you, I did place *TWO* bouncing balls long ago in Oli's enclosure. He was *NOT* in the least interested in them, although they were *PINK *and *RED*.
> 
> Many thanks your advise and help.


He's unlikely to start playing beach volleyball. 
But place them by his food or hide so he's forced to interact with them.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's unlikely to start playing beach volleyball.
> But place them by his food or hide so he's forced to interact with them.



You never know. He may become a talented *FOOTBALL* player like *OLI  KAHN.
*
Will do as you said, and thank you Adam!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Evening all! Sorry I'm late I been decorating now I'm shattered and if I see another tile I'm going to smash it over my own head! Thank goodness I only have one client tomorrow and then my Avon books to put out and then paint the rest of the kitchen nice sounds delightfully easy to write it out but you just know it's going to be yet another hellish day. However it's date night with the fella tomorrow night so thinking nice pub restaurant sounds good!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Linda.
> I'm fairly certain Yvonne takes these things with the good humour that was intended.
> I haven't had any alcohol for weeks!


Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams.


Night Gillian sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Er, both ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, question 2.
Animal, vegetable or mineral ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm in Georgia.
I spent the afternoon shopping with mom.
She gets around ok. Mostly in the wheelchair.
Very little rain so far, but it's been ramped up to a hurricane and Albany Georgia is right in its crosshairs.
It should be very rainy tomorrow.
I know from living near the coast back home that a hurricane that has traveled this far inland would have lost some of its teeth.
I feel very sorry for those living along the gulf Coast tonight.
It's a horrible thing to go through.
Shouldn't be too terrible here. I'll post tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Evening all! Sorry I'm late I been decorating now I'm shattered and if I see another tile I'm going to smash it over my own head! Thank goodness I only have one client tomorrow and then my Avon books to put out and then paint the rest of the kitchen nice sounds delightfully easy to write it out but you just know it's going to be yet another hellish day. However it's date night with the fella tomorrow night so thinking nice pub restaurant sounds good!


Don't get confused and paint the Avon books and put the client out. 
Good luck, and at least the evening sounds good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in Georgia.
> I spent the afternoon shopping with mom.
> She gets around ok. Mostly in the wheelchair.
> Very little rain so far, but it's been ramped up to a hurricane and Albany Georgia is right in its crosshairs.
> It should be very rainy tomorrow.
> I know from living near the coast back home that a hurricane that has traveled this far inland would have lost some of its teeth.
> I feel very sorry for those living along the gulf Coast tonight.
> It's a horrible thing to go through.
> Shouldn't be too terrible here. I'll post tomorrow


Thanks for posting, Ed! 
We've been a bit worried! 
Glad you got there safely, should just be a bit wet tomorrow, it seems. 
Love to your mum.


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in Georgia.
> I spent the afternoon shopping with mom.
> She gets around ok. Mostly in the wheelchair.
> Very little rain so far, but it's been ramped up to a hurricane and Albany Georgia is right in its crosshairs.
> It should be very rainy tomorrow.
> I know from living near the coast back home that a hurricane that has traveled this far inland would have lost some of its teeth.
> I feel very sorry for those living along the gulf Coast tonight.
> It's a horrible thing to go through.
> Shouldn't be too terrible here. I'll post tomorrow


Hope it is just the tail end for you and rain is all you have to bear and keep us posted!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er, both ?


Non committal Doncha just love that in a person? 
Seriously tho I'm not a drinker but just cannot resist the odd brandy on date night roll on tomorrow


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get confused and paint the Avon books and put the client out.
> Good luck, and at least the evening sounds good!


As long as I don't smash my client over the head with a tile then I'm thinking it's all going to plan! 
Hmmm client ... Sounds like I have an interesting job!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Off to nodland! Night folks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Off to nodland! Night folks


Night, night.
Sleep tight.
See you tomorrow between your business.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's unlikely to start playing beach volleyball.
> But place them by his food or hide so he's forced to interact with them.


He may think the red one is a tomato and try to eat it.
Lola ignores balls too, buy he loves his play tunnel.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, question 2.
> Animal, vegetable or mineral ?



I'll guess VEGETABLE.


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> Evening all! Sorry I'm late I been decorating now I'm shattered and if I see another tile I'm going to smash it over my own head! Thank goodness I only have one client tomorrow and then my Avon books to put out and then paint the rest of the kitchen nice sounds delightfully easy to write it out but you just know it's going to be yet another hellish day. However it's date night with the fella tomorrow night so thinking nice pub restaurant sounds good!


Another night on the tiles then, have a good time.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in Georgia.
> I spent the afternoon shopping with mom.
> She gets around ok. Mostly in the wheelchair.
> Very little rain so far, but it's been ramped up to a hurricane and Albany Georgia is right in its crosshairs.
> It should be very rainy tomorrow.
> I know from living near the coast back home that a hurricane that has traveled this far inland would have lost some of its teeth.
> I feel very sorry for those living along the gulf Coast tonight.
> It's a horrible thing to go through.
> Shouldn't be too terrible here. I'll post tomorrow


Good to hear you're Ok Ed and that your Mum is able to get out and about with you.
Hope the weather isn't too bad for you tomorrow. Is this still Hurricane Gaston that's supposed to be heading to UK eventually?
Stay safe!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The first of the "feeder bands" have arrived here.
I went out and parked my car up on the parking curb to raise it up.
This is a flood zone.
At least I won't be doing any interstate driving tomorrow.
Just a short drive about 30 miles each way to visit mom.
I'm staying in Tifton, Georgia.
ALL the motels in Albany are frighteningly filthy.
Good night.
I'll try to sleep now because I'm anticipating a power outage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'll guess VEGETABLE.


Nope. Animal or mineral ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, I'm so predicatable!


I think you can buy those predicatables at Ikea.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The first of the "feeder bands" have arrived here.
> I went out and parked my car up on the parking curb to raise it up.
> This is a flood zone.
> At least I won't be doing any interstate driving tomorrow.
> Just a short drive about 30 miles each way to visit mom.
> I'm staying in Tifton, Georgia.
> ALL the motels in Albany are frighteningly filthy.
> Good night.
> I'll try to sleep now because I'm anticipating a power outage.


Night Night Ed, hope you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear you're Ok Ed and that your Mum is able to get out and about with you.
> Hope the weather isn't too bad for you tomorrow. Is this still Hurricane Gaston that's supposed to be heading to UK eventually?
> Stay safe!


Sorry about your neighbors.
I'm sure I'll weather the storm with ease. The only question is how much will I be inconvenienced?
The folks along the coast will have the REAL event.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry about your neighbors.
> I'm sure I'll weather the storm with ease. The only question is how much will I be inconvenienced?
> The folks along the coast will have the REAL event.


I don't know how people cope with those horrific storms - they can do so much damage.
Makes me feel guilty for complaining about UK weather, our heavy rains are mere showers in comparison to these hurricanes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you can buy those predicatables at Ikea.


Yes, made from MDF.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The first of the "feeder bands" have arrived here.
> I went out and parked my car up on the parking curb to raise it up.
> This is a flood zone.
> At least I won't be doing any interstate driving tomorrow.
> Just a short drive about 30 miles each way to visit mom.
> I'm staying in Tifton, Georgia.
> ALL the motels in Albany are frighteningly filthy.
> Good night.
> I'll try to sleep now because I'm anticipating a power outage.


Laila Saida, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I don't know how people cope with those horrific storms - they can do so much damage.
> Makes me feel guilty for complaining about UK weather, our heavy rains are mere showers in comparison to these hurricanes.


The last one that hit near my house was 11 years ago and took my rear patio, my wooden privacy fence, two palm trees and most of my roof with it.
It was only a category 2.
I'm only 8 miles inland.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The last one that hit near my house was 11 years ago and took my rear patio, my wooden privacy fence, two palm trees and most of my roof with it.
> It was only a category 2.
> I'm only 8 miles inland.


It must be quite scary, hope people affected stay safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know how people cope with those horrific storms - they can do so much damage.
> Makes me feel guilty for complaining about UK weather, our heavy rains are mere showers in comparison to these hurricanes.


Though we had a couple of bad ones in 1986 and 1987, i remember trees through houses and sunken boats on the Thames.
And Seven Oaks became One Oak, overnight.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Though we had a couple of bad ones in 1986 and 1987, i remember trees through houses and sunken boats on the Thames.
> And Seven Oaks became One Oak, overnight.


Yes we did, it seems that, that was about the time the bad storms started in the UK, at least I don't remember the high winds being such a worry before then.


----------



## Moozillion

I'll guess ANIMAL.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'd better get to bed and sleep - it was a shock to the system having to get up, be organised and be somewhere so early this morning. I'm always up early for Lola but its different when you can take your time and don't have to rush around.
So nos da all have a good evening/night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I feel for the folks along the coast.
It's pretty rough riding out a hurricane.
Even a cat 1.
Hopefully, no one will be seriously injured.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes we did, it seems that, that was about the time the bad storms started in the UK, at least I don't remember the high winds being such a worry before then.


Hotter sea temperatures started around then leading to increased frequency and strength of hurricanes and tropical storms, the dregs of which often end up in the UK.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks.
I'll be sleeping in my swimming trunks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'll guess ANIMAL.


Correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I'd better get to bed and sleep - it was a shock to the system having to get up, be organised and be somewhere so early this morning. I'm always up early for Lola but its different when you can take your time and don't have to rush around.
> So nos da all have a good evening/night.


Nos da, Lyn.
Sleep well and see you tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel for the folks along the coast.
> It's pretty rough riding out a hurricane.
> Even a cat 1.
> Hopefully, no one will be seriously injured.


Hope not.
Wishing everyone remains safe over there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> I'll be sleeping in my swimming trunks.


Wise precaution. 
Water wings ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.



Is it's main function to serve as food for humans?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is it's main function to serve as food for humans?


No, not food.


----------



## Moozillion

Is it a reptile?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is it a reptile?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Moozillion

Could it be...a TORTOISE??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Could it be...a TORTOISE??!?!


And more specifically ?


----------



## Moozillion

Your darling Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Your darling Tidgy?


Spot on for 15 points!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wise precaution.
> Water wings ?


Don't need em. I float.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't need em. I float.


I would; I sink.
And i'm a very poor swimmer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I WAS going to bed, but wanted to share this.
Game of Thrones guy is now the spokesperson for Windham resorts.
He's on my room key card


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And lastly a photo of my mother eating what she requested....Popcorn shrimp, catfish, hush puppies and coleslaw.
Boy can she ever put it away!


----------



## Moozillion

Good for her!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spot on for 15 points!



Do you start another or do we get to go?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Good for her!!!


She was cheaper to feed on the strained carrots...


----------



## cmacusa3

ED shouldn't you be watching this football game?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can't find it on this stupid motel t.v.
The storms messing with the reception.
I say we beat Vandy. No one else agrees.
What's the score?


----------



## cmacusa3

3-0 Vandy just scored, no ESPN? I would leave that place!! Thanks for answering my text last night. Lol


----------



## Moozillion

We're watching Saints v Ravens


----------



## cmacusa3

I like pro but nothing beats College football. My Sooners play a big one Saturday against Houston


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> 3-0 Vandy just scored, no ESPN? I would leave that place!! Thanks for answering my text last night. Lol


Always.
We're friends now.


----------



## cmacusa3

ZEROPILOT said:


> Always.
> We're friends now.


I was being sarcastic because I never heard back, I figured it was just a weather issue and wasn't sure you even got mine.


----------



## cmacusa3

Glad to see you made it safe though!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I WAS going to bed, but wanted to share this.
> Game of Thrones guy is now the spokesperson for Windham resorts.
> He's on my room key card


I watch GoT, but i can't make out who that is ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And lastly a photo of my mother eating what she requested....Popcorn shrimp, catfish, hush puppies and coleslaw.
> Boy can she ever put it away!


She's certainly got an appetite! 
Isn't a Hush Puppy a mark of shoe ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do you start another or do we get to go?


You can do one if you like, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> ED shouldn't you be watching this football game?


NO! 
He shouldn't.
There's no TV in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't find it on this stupid motel t.v.
> The storms messing with the reception.
> I say we beat Vandy. No one else agrees.
> What's the score?


??? Vandy ???


----------



## cmacusa3

Ok, I'm leaving then...lol


----------



## cmacusa3

Vanderbilt University


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> 3-0 Vandy just scored, no ESPN? I would leave that place!! Thanks for answering my text last night. Lol


And you should be posting us more of your holiday snaps, as promised, Craig!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We're watching Saints v Ravens


Oh, goodness!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> I was being sarcastic because I never heard back, I figured it was just a weather issue and wasn't sure you even got mine.


I found it.
It came in after 11 pm.
I was sleeping.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok: Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?


----------



## cmacusa3

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found it.
> It came in after 11 pm.
> I was sleeping.


No worries Buddy just glad you made it safe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Ok, I'm leaving then...lol


Joking. 
Anything goes in here, even if I can't understand a word of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I watch GoT, but i can't make out who that is ?


Tormund.
Leader of the wildings


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found the game on tv.
It's suddenly calm outside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok: Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?


Is it animal ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tormund.
> Leader of the wildings


Oh, yes, I see it now.
Thanks. 
The great actor Jim Broadbent is in the next series.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found the game on tv.
> It's suddenly calm outside.


I'm not sure if this is a  or a .
i'll settle for


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it animal ?



Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nope.


Doh! 
Vegetable, then ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ugly. Ugly and shameful.
Already losing by 10 to crappy Vanderbilt


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night once again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ugly. Ugly and shameful.
> Already losing by 10 to crappy Vanderbilt


Boo to Vanderbilt!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night once again


Night again.
Hope the match turns around.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doh!
> Vegetable, then ?



Yes!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes!!!


Edible to man ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Edible to man ?



Indeed! And edible to woman, too!
(I know what you meant!!!  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Indeed! And edible to woman, too!
> (I know what you meant!!!  )


Sorry should have said,"Edible for people ?" 
Hmmmmmm.
A potato !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry should have said,"Edible for people ?"
> Hmmmmmm.
> A potato !



Afraid not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Afraid not.


Oh! 
- 1 to me.
Is it green ?
The bit you eat, i mean.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh!
> - 1 to me.
> Is it green ?
> The bit you eat, i mean.



No. Although it was green when it was young, that is not when it is ingested. It is more of a gold or amber color when mature.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A fruit ?


----------



## Moozillion

No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
A root vegetable,then ?


----------



## Moozillion

I think I'm going to call it a day, Adam.
Thank you for playing! We'll resume tomorrow! 
Sleep well!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> A root vegetable,then ?



No, not a root vegetable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think I'm going to call it a day, Adam.
> Thank you for playing! We'll resume tomorrow!
> Sleep well!


Night, Bea!
You sleep well, too.
Ta ta for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, not a root vegetable.


A flower ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somebody remind me.
Gotta post the wedding photos later today. 
Night night Roommates. 
Time to throw a few jellyfish to see if they come down or if the possible Wool Spider Web gets 'em. 


SPLAT!!!
OW!

Somebody else fancy a throw ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Though we had a couple of bad ones in 1986 and 1987, i remember trees through houses and sunken boats on the Thames.
> And Seven Oaks became One Oak, overnight.


I remember that. We were in the middle of it. Sevenoaks did indeed lose its oaks. 

Embarrassingly we slept through it. I remember a window banging. The next day the weather was beautiful, but it was a scene of devastation outside; personally we were very lucky. My brother in law was a tree specialist at Box Hill and was incredibly upset by the destruction of the landscape.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all in the CDR


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! I've lots of catching up to do!! hope everyone is well and has an awesome day!! 

its on smeggin Friday


----------



## spud's_mum

Hi guys  

Just got some awful news. An old friend of mine was hit by a car a couple days ago. He is pretty smashed up and lost his front teeth and has a broken shoulder. He broke the windshield as he hit it. 

I haven't spoken to him in quite a while but I still care for him. It was a big shock. 
Thankfully he hasn't got any life threatening injuries.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got some awful news. An old friend of mine was hit by a car a couple days ago. He is pretty smashed up and lost his front teeth and has a broken shoulder. He broke the windshield as he hit it.
> 
> I haven't spoken to him in quite a while but I still care for him. It was a big shock.
> Thankfully he hasn't got any life threatening injuries.


Good morning to you. 

That's really awful for your friend. 
Hopefully he will recover quickly. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Morning people had some dramas with my email this morning and couldn't post started panicking thinking I was banned or something all fixed now! Hi


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> I remember that. We were in the middle of it. Sevenoaks did indeed lose its oaks.
> 
> Embarrassingly we slept through it. I remember a window banging. The next day the weather was beautiful, but it was a scene of devastation outside; personally we were very lucky. My brother in law was a tree specialist at Box Hill and was incredibly upset by the destruction of the landscape.


Yes I remember that too we're down in Kent and the devastation was bad! My mum had a caravan on a site and the one behind us had literally lifted up over the top of us and smashed into the one infront of us is was horrific!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you.
> 
> That's really awful for your friend.
> Hopefully he will recover quickly.
> 
> How are you doing?


I'm fine thanks. Looking forward to gymnastics next week.

How are you?


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm fine thanks. Looking forward to gymnastics next week.
> 
> How are you?


Have you been practicing through the summer, or might the first week back be hard work?

Not too bad back here. It's always a shame when the summer comes to an end. Our children may have left school now, but the new school year always tells you winter is on its way!

Our daughter will be 23 next month. She went out for a Chinese with her 20 year old brother and JoesDad while I was away last week and was very annoyed that she got asked by the waitress when she was going back to school. 

Her brother thought it hilarious, naturally  At 6'6" he hardly ever gets IDed; people strain to see up as far as his face and assume he's old enough for everything. Our daughter is 5'7" - not short - but just looks young... and it's really annoying her right now!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Have you been practicing through the summer, or might the first week back be hard work?
> 
> Not too bad back here. It's always a shame when the summer comes to an end. Our children may have left school now, but the new school year always tells you winter is on its way!
> 
> Our daughter will be 23 next month. She went out for a Chinese with her 20 year old brother and JoesDad while I was away last week and was very annoyed that she got asked by the waitress when she was going back to school.
> 
> Her brother thought it hilarious, naturally  At 6'6" he hardly ever gets IDed; people strain to see up as far as his face and assume he's old enough for everything. Our daughter is 5'7" - not short - but just looks young... and it's really annoying her right now!


Haha. I went to a shop and got asked when I was going back to school... Ruined my whole summer. It should be a law that people can't mention school. I'm very short so people still get me mixed up with the new year 7's at school! 

As for gymnastics... I've been doing loads at home but not conditioning so it will be hard when I get back but I'm still looking forward to it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I remember that. We were in the middle of it. Sevenoaks did indeed lose its oaks.
> 
> Embarrassingly we slept through it. I remember a window banging. The next day the weather was beautiful, but it was a scene of devastation outside; personally we were very lucky. My brother in law was a tree specialist at Box Hill and was incredibly upset by the destruction of the landscape.


Morning, Linda. 
I was in Kingston-on-Thames and was playing a board game. 
The electricity went out and we continued by candlelight until we heard the winds and crashing sounds.
Opening the back door caused a through draft and the whole porch vanished down the alley next to the house! 
The next morning we walked along the river bank to the university bar amazed at the devastation as we went. The bar was closed , so we walked back again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! I've lots of catching up to do!! hope everyone is well and has an awesome day!!
> 
> its on smeggin Friday


Morning, John!
Glad to see you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got some awful news. An old friend of mine was hit by a car a couple days ago. He is pretty smashed up and lost his front teeth and has a broken shoulder. He broke the windshield as he hit it.
> 
> I haven't spoken to him in quite a while but I still care for him. It was a big shock.
> Thankfully he hasn't got any life threatening injuries.


Morning, Spud's Mum. 
Horrible as it may be, he survived and I'm guessing he's young, so should make a full and speedy recovery. A couple of false teeth, no problem. 
I hate cars.
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning people had some dramas with my email this morning and couldn't post started panicking thinking I was banned or something all fixed now! Hi


Good morning, mamma.
How goeth the day ?
What time's your client ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Have you been practicing through the summer, or might the first week back be hard work?
> 
> Not too bad back here. It's always a shame when the summer comes to an end. Our children may have left school now, but the new school year always tells you winter is on its way!
> 
> Our daughter will be 23 next month. She went out for a Chinese with her 20 year old brother and JoesDad while I was away last week and was very annoyed that she got asked by the waitress when she was going back to school.
> 
> Her brother thought it hilarious, naturally  At 6'6" he hardly ever gets IDed; people strain to see up as far as his face and assume he's old enough for everything. Our daughter is 5'7" - not short - but just looks young... and it's really annoying her right now!


She'll be glad of it in a few years time! 
I would have laughed, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, just got to wait until Bea pops in so i can continue my new game. 
"Sigh". 
I must learn to be patient.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, just got to wait until Bea pops in so i can continue my new game.
> "Sigh".
> I must learn to be patient.


Where's it got to? 

I remember edible of vegetable origin, not a potato, not a root vegetable. Was there more?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Kids are painting the kitchen


or each either I'm not sure which


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Where's it got to?
> 
> I remember edible of vegetable origin, not a potato, not a root vegetable. Was there more?


It's a sort of golden or yellow colour, I think, and I asked if it was a flower, but Bea had gone. 
Oh, and not a fruit.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, mamma.
> How goeth the day ?
> What time's your client ?


Just finished I was with her when I first posted waiting for her colour to take just observing the kids painting before I drop my books out then joining them till they have dinner n go babysitters yay


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in Georgia.
> I spent the afternoon shopping with mom.
> She gets around ok. Mostly in the wheelchair.
> Very little rain so far, but it's been ramped up to a hurricane and Albany Georgia is right in its crosshairs.
> It should be very rainy tomorrow.
> I know from living near the coast back home that a hurricane that has traveled this far inland would have lost some of its teeth.
> I feel very sorry for those living along the gulf Coast tonight.
> It's a horrible thing to go through.
> Shouldn't be too terrible here. I'll post tomorrow


Hi Ed. Hope all is well back there. 

Take care please, and regards to your mother.


----------



## Gillian M

Marinated mamma said:


> Night Gillian sleep well


Hello, and thank you. I did sleep well, thank GOD. Hope you did too.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Moozillion 
Is it a flower ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Animal, yes.




meerkat!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Moozillion
> Is it a flower ?



No, sorry, not a flower. It's a type of vegetable product that you, John and Gramps particularly enjoy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in Georgia.
> I spent the afternoon shopping with mom.
> She gets around ok. Mostly in the wheelchair.
> Very little rain so far, but it's been ramped up to a hurricane and Albany Georgia is right in its crosshairs.
> It should be very rainy tomorrow.
> I know from living near the coast back home that a hurricane that has traveled this far inland would have lost some of its teeth.
> I feel very sorry for those living along the gulf Coast tonight.
> It's a horrible thing to go through.
> Shouldn't be too terrible here. I'll post tomorrow




glad to hear from you!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope. Animal or mineral ?




meerkat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, sorry, not a flower. It's a type of vegetable product that you, John and Gramps particularly enjoy.


Ah ! 
Too many clues. 
Beer !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> I'll be sleeping in my swimming trunks.




should get a mankinni


----------



## Moozillion

Right you are!!! 15 points!
I was trying to help you since you were the only person who played the game with me last night.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it is.



is it a geko??


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> should get a mankinni



 NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! A THOUSAND TIMES, NO!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> And lastly a photo of my mother eating what she requested....Popcorn shrimp, catfish, hush puppies and coleslaw.
> Boy can she ever put it away!




hi ed's mum!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Since more people are up and online, I'll start another one. 

Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ok: Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?




MEERKAT !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Right you are!!! 15 points!
> I was trying to help you since you were the only person who played the game with me last night.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, thanks ,not sure how successful this is going to be, but I'll continue. 
And it's 12 points. 
Good morninooning, Bea


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night again.
> Hope the match turns around.


It did.
I should've stayed awake.
13 to 10 Carolina!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody remind me.
> Gotta post the wedding photos later today.
> Night night Roommates.
> Time to throw a few jellyfish to see if they come down or if the possible Wool Spider Web gets 'em.
> 
> 
> SPLAT!!!
> OW!
> 
> Somebody else fancy a throw ?





wedding pictures!!! 


hopefully you have already posted 'em


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got some awful news. An old friend of mine was hit by a car a couple days ago. He is pretty smashed up and lost his front teeth and has a broken shoulder. He broke the windshield as he hit it.
> 
> I haven't spoken to him in quite a while but I still care for him. It was a big shock.
> Thankfully he hasn't got any life threatening injuries.




ouchy!! sorry to hear this . 

the human body is an amazing thing, he will be fighting fit in no time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Regarding the storm.
Just a lot of rain came this far inland, as I predicted.
Sideways rain. But rain.
No local flooding or power outages.
No issues at all here.
I'll be leaving early on Saturday.
Today I'm with mom for a while. I've got a meeting with the staff here at the home.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!
> Glad to see you.




been working too much, life shouldn't get in the way of the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Regarding the storm.
> Just a lot of rain came this far inland, as I predicted.
> Sideways rain. But rain.
> No local flooding or power outages.
> No issues at all here.


I am very relieved to hear this Ed.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> MEERKAT !!!!



No, not a meerkat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! A THOUSAND TIMES, NO!!!!


Seconded.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> No, sorry, not a flower. It's a type of vegetable product that you, John and Gramps particularly enjoy.




ooohhh ohhh!!! i know what it is!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! A THOUSAND TIMES, NO!!!!




well now i know what i can send to mr ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It did.
> I should've stayed awake.
> 13 to 10 Carolina!


Morning, (just,), Ed.
Weather bearable ?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Since more people are up and online, I'll start another one.
> 
> Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?




will read on before I guess meerkat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Regarding the storm.
> Just a lot of rain came this far inland, as I predicted.
> Sideways rain. But rain.
> No local flooding or power outages.
> No issues at all here.
> I'll be leaving early on Saturday.
> Today I'm with mom for a while. I've got a meeting with the staff here at the home.


Question answered. 
Love to your mum.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Regarding the storm.
> Just a lot of rain came this far inland, as I predicted.
> Sideways rain. But rain.
> No local flooding or power outages.
> No issues at all here.
> I'll be leaving early on Saturday.
> Today I'm with mom for a while. I've got a meeting with the staff here at the home.




glad to hear mom and you are safe . first thing on the news here i seen this morning was florida under water


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ok: Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?





mineral??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been working too much, life shouldn't get in the way of the CDR


It should not, but sadly does sometimes.
Quite often on occasion.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> well now i know what i can send to mr ed



Ed would never go for it. (i hope...)


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> mineral??



Nope. Not mineral.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ed would never go for it. (i hope...)




hopefully i can find one big enough


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Nope. Not mineral.





is it an animalsess???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will read on before I guess meerkat


Are you going to guess at that or shall I ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> is it an animalsess???



YES!!! It's ANIMAL!


----------



## Moozillion

Adam: It's hard for me to see your new avatar: is it a tortoise playing chess?


----------



## johnandjade

well this week i have been out to prove a point... we have a target of 5 cars per head a day, across the board the guys are saying its too much. 

guess who has done 6 a day with arthritis in his dominant wrist and probably a broken toe!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you going to guess at that or shall I ?




the floor is yours sir


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> well this week i have been out to prove a point... we have a target of 5 cars per head a day, across the board the guys are saying its too much.
> 
> guess who has done 6 a day with arthritis in his dominant wrist and probably a broken toe!



You are a force to be reckoned with, for sure!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> YES!!! It's ANIMAL!




hmmm??? (wheels turning in head) 

I wonder??? 



a swallow? african, not europien


----------



## Moozillion

I am going to go out for about 2 hours for errands, groceries and lunch. 
It's currently 11:10 am our time, which would be 5:10 London time. So I should be back online around 2:00/8:00 pm.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> hmmm??? (wheels turning in head)
> 
> I wonder???
> 
> 
> 
> a swallow? african, not europien



No, not a swallow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam: It's hard for me to see your new avatar: is it a tortoise playing chess?


It is indeed my clever Tidgy.
Similar to August on the TFO calendar but a slightly different pose.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> hmmm??? (wheels turning in head)
> 
> I wonder???
> 
> 
> 
> a swallow? african, not europien


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well this week i have been out to prove a point... we have a target of 5 cars per head a day, across the board the guys are saying its too much.
> 
> guess who has done 6 a day with arthritis in his dominant wrist and probably a broken toe!


Erm, Sean Connery ?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> You are a force to be reckoned with, for sure!!!



the tartan spartan


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I am going to go out for about 2 hours for errands, groceries and lunch.
> It's currently 11:10 am our time, which would be 5:10 London time. So I should be back online around 2:00/8:00 pm.




have a good day mrs b


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is indeed my clever Tidgy.
> Similar to August on the TFO calendar but a slightly different pose.
> View attachment 185579




putting you in check again!!  

how is her golfing coming along?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the floor is yours sir


Yes, it is. 
I rather like my floor, though a couple of the tiles need replacing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Erm, Sean Connery ?




yesshhh. shhheammshh shoooww


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it is.
> I rather like my floor, though a couple of the tiles need replacing.







pub floor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am going to go out for about 2 hours for errands, groceries and lunch.
> It's currently 11:10 am our time, which would be 5:10 London time. So I should be back online around 2:00/8:00 pm.


Have fun, Bea, see you later.
Meerkat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm??? (wheels turning in head)
> 
> I wonder???
> 
> 
> 
> a swallow? african, not europien


Minus one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Two could carry it if they gripped it by the husk.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two could carry it if they gripped it by the husk.



ARE YOU SUGGESTING COCONUTS MIGRATE???!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> putting you in check again!!
> 
> how is her golfing coming along?


She's actually cheating in that shot and trying to move one of my pawns. 
But she did win that game. 
She's given up on the golf at the moment and moved on to cricket.
She's a tremendous batter, her slow spin bowling's moderate, but her fielding is abysmal.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's actually cheating in that shot and trying to move one of my pawns.
> But she did win that game.
> She's given up on the golf at the moment and moved on to cricket.
> She's a tremendous batter, her slow spin bowling's moderate, but her fielding is abysmal.




how about the fried chicken shop?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 185580
> 
> 
> 
> pub floor


Rather nice.


My floor.
Which needs a new cleaning lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how about the fried chicken shop?


That and the kebab joint are both doing well. 
She's moving into burgers next.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That and the kebab joint are both doing well.
> She's moving into burgers next.


I'll have to cut her pocket money, she's earning loads of dosh.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather nice.
> View attachment 185581
> 
> My floor.
> Which needs a new cleaning lady.




just make sure the sofa is clear before she sits down!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That and the kebab joint are both doing well.
> She's moving into burgers next.




this time next year rodny, we will be millionaires!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll have to cut her pocket money, she's earning loads of dosh.




she's saving for new clubs. i'll have a cappuccino


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just make sure the sofa is clear before she sits down!


Sofa rarely empty.


Notice Tidgy's little pillow in the middle.


----------



## johnandjade

just spoke with jade.... she had a 'check up' on her tounge peicing today and its all good! 


... i may be awol for a while 


because she can speak fluently now you understand


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sofa rarely empty.
> View attachment 185582
> 
> Notice Tidgy's little pillow in the middle.




I recognise that hat!!!  and true to you word, the potatos are on the wall


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just spoke with jade.... she had a 'check up' on her tounge peicing today and its all good!
> 
> 
> ... i may be awol for a while
> 
> 
> because she can speak fluently now you understand



Oh, doom and disaster!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I recognise that hat!!!  and true to you word, the potatos are on the wall


And if you look closely you can see the 'Jimmy' hat to the right. 
I wear it for our visitors sometimes.


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> I recognise that hat!!!  and true to you word, the potatos are on the wall


Dare I ask about the potatoes?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, doom and disaster!




refraining from rudeness


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And if you look closely you can see the 'Jimmy' hat to the right.
> I wear it for our visitors sometimes.




brilliant. i had my fes on, on Saturday when we were entertaining


----------



## Marinated mamma

Erugh it's raining here not cool!


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Dare I ask about the potatoes?




adam is always out getting a potato for wifey, we recently met up in spain . 

i took a Scottish had for adam, couldn't take real potatos for wifey so i gave her a piccy of a bag of spuds


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Erugh it's raining here not cool!




warm rain is better


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> brilliant. i had my fes on, on Saturday when we were entertaining


I have a fobia of fes hats I dunno what it is they make my hair stand up on end and I go all weak and strange (weird phobia ....I kno)


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> adam is always out getting a potato for wifey, we recently met up in spain .
> 
> i took a Scottish had for adam, couldn't take real potatos for wifey so i gave her a piccy of a bag of spuds


Love it! Brilliant so Adam what is it with wifey and potato errands? Is she a spud addict?


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> warm rain is better


No rain is best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Dare I ask about the potatoes?


I think John's explained below.
Me in the hat with John and wifey in Spain.


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> warm rain is better


Omg i only just got this I'm such a blonde bimbo! Derrr


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Erugh it's raining here not cool!


It rained three times last month here! 
Not on!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think John's explained below.
> Me in the hat with John and wifey in Spain.
> View attachment 185583


Lovely picture guys!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It rained three times last month here!
> Not on!


It's rubbish I hate the rain! I hate snow even more


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I have a fobia of fes hats I dunno what it is they make my hair stand up on end and I go all weak and strange (weird phobia ....I kno)


No, it's a recognized phobia and is known as cocklaphobia.
Honestly, it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Love it! Brilliant so Adam what is it with wifey and potato errands? Is she a spud addict?


She likes to cook chips and mash or boiled spuds, make crisps or jacket tatties, all sorts of things.
So I have to go out several times a week to buy a potato.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> It's rubbish I hate the rain! I hate snow even more


We've had snow twice in the 11 years I've been here.
Only a dusting and it didn't last long but it's weird seeing palm trees coated in snow.
50 km away there is a winter ski resort up in the mountains.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She likes to cook chips and mash or boiled spuds, make crisps or jacket tatties, all sorts of things.
> So I have to go out several times a week to buy a potato.


Oh ok! Wondered if it was like me I don't do shopping weekly I just buy daily for the food we are going to eat that day as I hate wasting food and one of my lads is schooled away (think I said before he is my up n coming rugby superstar) so it's just me and my nine year old at home as my fella works on the farm in the weeks and is up at crack of dawn and I like lie ins when possible so in the past we have wasted tons of food shopping weekly so I visit low cost stores daily and my family call me squeaky pockets but it works for me. And we buy one potato rather often too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Oh ok! Wondered if it was like me I don't do shopping weekly I just buy daily for the food we are going to eat that day as I hate wasting food and one of my lads is schooled away (think I said before he is my up n coming rugby superstar) so it's just me and my nine year old at home as my fella works on the farm in the weeks and is up at crack of dawn and I like lie ins when possible so in the past we have wasted tons of food shopping weekly so I visit low cost stores daily and my family call me squeaky pockets but it works for me. And we buy one potato rather often too


They're too heavy for me to carry more than a couple, not with my lungs. 
So I do one at a time.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's a recognized phobia and is known as cocklaphobia.
> Honestly, it is.


Ha I just googled that and I was rather surprised it's true!!!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're too heavy for me to carry more than a couple, not with my lungs.
> So I do one at a time.


You could borrow wife's bra and hey presto a potato harness to evenly spread the weight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> You could borrow wife's bra and hey presto a potato harness to evenly spread the weight


Good idea!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea!


I thought so or depending how far from the shop you live you could convert it into a spud slinger! Like a catapult for potatoes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I thought so or depending how far from the shop you live you could convert it into a spud slinger! Like a catapult for potatoes


Ed has a spud cannon.
I want to get one as well.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed has a spud cannon.
> I want to get one as well.


A spud cannon? Sounds fun I had a spud gun as a kid ! do they still do the guns I wonder? my boys would love them! hmmm actually on second thoughts knowing my boys perhaps not!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Be back soon but my boy is watching WWE wrestling and I absolutely love this so see ya soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> A spud cannon? Sounds fun I had a spud gun as a kid ! do they still do the guns I wonder? my boys would love them! hmmm actually on second thoughts knowing my boys perhaps not!


wifey throws them at me, so perhaps providing a more powerful weapon would be unwise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Be back soon but my boy is watching WWE wrestling and I absolutely love this so see ya soon


I had a girlfriend who used to love this.
Couldn't understand it at all, myself, though i did quite like The Undertaker.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> I have a fobia of fes hats I dunno what it is they make my hair stand up on end and I go all weak and strange (weird phobia ....I kno)




have you ever seen tommy cooper??  

i hate paper cuts! even saying the word, or the thought would make my blood run cold and give me goosepimmples!


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Love it! Brilliant so Adam what is it with wifey and potato errands? Is she a spud addict?




I suspect she has a potato gun


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> No rain is best




good scotish weather


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think John's explained below.
> Me in the hat with John and wifey in Spain.
> View attachment 185583




taking while wifey and mr adam were due to start there journey home! 

.. however postponed , adam actually went to a Scottish butcher with it on.... wifey and I drank sangrea


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Omg i only just got this I'm such a blonde bimbo! Derrr




 , watch out for miss womblyn... she had a great pun for everything


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It rained three times last month here!
> Not on!




outrageous!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Lovely picture guys!




would be a terrible picture if not for wifey


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> It's rubbish I hate the rain! I hate snow even more




with you on that one!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's a recognized phobia and is known as cocklaphobia.
> Honestly, it is.




(giggles childishly)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She likes to cook chips and mash or boiled spuds, make crisps or jacket tatties, all sorts of things.
> So I have to go out several times a week to buy a potato.





I think ed should send over the schismatics for the cannon!!


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Oh ok! Wondered if it was like me I don't do shopping weekly I just buy daily for the food we are going to eat that day as I hate wasting food and one of my lads is schooled away (think I said before he is my up n coming rugby superstar) so it's just me and my nine year old at home as my fella works on the farm in the weeks and is up at crack of dawn and I like lie ins when possible so in the past we have wasted tons of food shopping weekly so I visit low cost stores daily and my family call me squeaky pockets but it works for me. And we buy one potato rather often too




brilliant it's fantastic to hear, yet again a spark


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I think ed should send over the schismatics for the cannon!!





( said in a sean connery voice )


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Ha I just googled that and I was rather surprised it's true!!!!




adam is a welth of knowledge! mrs b as well


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> You could borrow wife's bra and hey presto a potato harness to evenly spread the weight




the ' over sholder potato holder '


----------



## johnandjade

for cameron.. the room mod father


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> I thought so or depending how far from the shop you live you could convert it into a spud slinger! Like a catapult for potatoes




need to construct a mash tent


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed has a spud cannon.
> I want to get one as well.




missshhh money penny shhoouuuld have the skkkiiimataickssshh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would be a terrible picture if not for wifey


Rubbish! 
We look gorgeous, mate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> (giggles childishly)


Thought you might.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam is a welth of knowledge! mrs b as well


My head is full of all sorts of useless rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for cameron.. the room mod father


Don't encourage him. !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for cameron.. the room mod father


Has Jade popped out for a mo ?


----------



## Moozillion

Marinated mamma said:


> You could borrow wife's bra and hey presto a potato harness to evenly spread the weight



OMG!!!!! This is HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Marinated mamma said:


> I thought so or depending how far from the shop you live you could convert it into a spud slinger! Like a catapult for potatoes



Ok, I can see you will fit in QUITE well there in the CDR!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Ok. Anyone who wants to continue the game of "Animal, Vegetable or Mineral," it's back on!
So far, John has established that it's an ANIMAL.  GO!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok, I can see you will fit in QUITE well there in the CDR!!!!


I think she will, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok. Anyone who wants to continue the game of "Animal, Vegetable or Mineral," it's back on!
> So far, John has established that it's an ANIMAL.  GO!


I said meerkat.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I said meerkat.



 NO!!!! What is with you two and meerkats!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right @kirsty Johnston 
and anyone else who may be interested.
Some wedding photos.


wifey-to-be was so nervous that her bouquet shook so much flowers were flying out of it.
The witnesses were my best friend since childhood, Paul, a Doctor Who fan, and Katherine, Sara's German best friend, who is a very successful 
international business woman.
it looks like we're all falling asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NO!!!! What is with you two and meerkats!!!!!


Minus one to me. 
Meerkats are dangerous rascals. 
Do humans eat them as a common food?


----------



## Moozillion

Lovely!!!! Adam, you look like such a YOUNGSTER!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minus one to me.
> Meerkats are dangerous rascals.
> Do humans eat them as a common food?


Not meerkats, the animal you're thinking of, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minus one to me.
> Meerkats are dangerous rascals.
> Do humans eat them as a common food?



No. At least not in the US.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Lovely!!!! Adam, you look like such a YOUNGSTER!!!


I prefer how I look now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No. At least not in the US.


A vertebrate ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A vertebrate ?



Yes!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 2


Now she's wifey.
She saw the tiara in a jewellers and wanted it but I told her I'd spent quite enough on her engagement ring and wedding ring. 
But I bought it secretly and gave it to her a month before the wedding. (so she could plan round it).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes!!!


Mammal ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PHOTO 2
> View attachment 185597
> 
> Now she's wifey.
> She saw the tiara in a jewellers and wanted it but I told her I'd spent quite enough on her engagement ring and wedding ring.
> But I bought it secretly and gave it to her a month before the wedding. (so she could plan round it).



So charming!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mammal ?



Yes! It's a mammal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes! It's a mammal.


American super-continent ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 3


Happy day!
Gosh!
Look at my spots! 
Pizza face!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> American super-continent ?



Do you mean to ask if they are native here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 4


Nuff already.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PHOTO 3
> View attachment 185598
> 
> Happy day!
> Gosh!
> Look at my spots!
> Pizza face!



I would say the look on wifey's face suggests she doesn't see any spots!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do you mean to ask if they are native here?


Yes, are they indigenous to North or South America ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PHOTO 4
> View attachment 185600
> 
> Nuff already.



These 2 are my favorites!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Spud's Mum.
> Horrible as it may be, he survived and I'm guessing he's young, so should make a full and speedy recovery. A couple of false teeth, no problem.
> I hate cars.
> How are you ?


I'm great thanks. 

How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I would say the look on wifey's face suggests she doesn't see any spots!


Luckily for me, she had terrible eyesight even back then.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, are they indigenous to North or South America ?



No, not indigenous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm great thanks.
> 
> How are you?


Splendid, thanks!
Just recalling my wedding day.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Luckily for me, she had terrible eyesight even back then.



Oh, ADAM!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, not indigenous.


Hmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bipedal ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 5


We were not permitted to have confetti at the venue, so we had bubbles instead.
The liquid had to be tested first as there are valuable oil paintings on the walls, but we were given the go ahead for wifey's brilliant idea. I found the company that could do them with a label celebrating our wedding so that every guest had a bottle and a unique souvenir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 6


And after the bubbles, the meal, in the room next door. Wombles and then the Doctor Who theme playing as we entered.
The photographer was a friend of ours who was also a guest and i had to tell to chill out and enjoy himself. He's a noted artist, photographer and designer of book covers. 
Only about 20 guests, our best friends and a couple of wifey's cousins (also friends) .
But a nice mixture of nationalities, a German, a Welsh girl, Diane, just peeping in bottom right, an Iranian lady a Maori guy, an Italian lady and of course, a few English.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bipedal ?



No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 7


On the table the top hats and frilly lacey things contain almonds, little favours for the gentlemen and ladies, respectively.
Everyone also had a papyrus scroll commemorating the event.
The lady facing camera is Karen, an Iranian lady, lovely, lovely, lovely and my chief rock when i was in England with TB three years ago.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Adam: It's hard for me to see your new avatar: is it a tortoise playing chess?


Yep that's Tidgy playing chess and beating Adam!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> for cameron.. the room mod father



I often show restraint as this song pops into my head every time I read a 'potato post'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No.


A mammal ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I often show restraint as this song pops into my head every time I read a 'potato post'


Thanks.
Evening, Cameron.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A mammal ?



Yes.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't encourage him. !!!



as if I need encouragement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 8


In the first pic is wifey's distant cousin and childhood friend, Jill, talking to our friend Mike, who is gay and asked me out the year before i met wifey. 
I politely declined but we stayed friends and later when i started dating wifey he warned her she'd have him to deal with if she upset me. wifey and he became firm friends and drinking buddies, they would stay in and watch DVD's while i went out on the tiles with Diane or my later drinking buddy Jane.
Second pic "White or red, sir?".
Guess which I chose!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes.


Herbivore ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Herbivore ?



No! Carnivore!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> Evening, Cameron.



ayyyyyyy


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> No! Carnivore!!!!!



cat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 9


And into the Roman Baths below, mist rising from the cold baths, steam from the hot.
Magical .
The lady is the harpist who provided the only music and the only light was from flaming torches, once the sun had gone down. 
it was dusk when we entered.
Oh, and there's the Croquembouche, our wedding cake made of cream filled profiteroles, covered with spun sugar and sugar flowers and ringed with Cheddar strawberries ( best in the world). and kiwi fruit. 
That picture should really be at the end with the cake cutting.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> cat



Right you are!!! 15 Points!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 10


The original statues of Roman Emperors and Generals still line the walls.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PHOTO 9
> View attachment 185609
> 
> And into the Roman Baths below, mist rising from the cold baths, steam from the hot.
> Magical .
> The lady is the harpist who provided the only music and the only light was from flaming torches, once the sun had gone down.
> it was dusk when we entered.
> Oh, and there's the Croquembouche, our wedding cake made of cream filled profiteroles, covered with spun sugar and sugar flowers and ringed with Cheddar strawberries ( best in the world). and kiwi fruit.
> That picture should really be at the end with the cake cutting.



WOW!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> cat






These are the ones I was thinking of: 2 of our 3. The white and gray is Rosie and the ginger fellow is Julio!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Right you are!!! 15 Points!!!


Boooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nope 8 points.
Depends how many questions were asked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 185615
> 
> 
> These are the ones I was thinking of: 2 of our 3. The white and gray is Rosie and the ginger fellow is Julio!


WOW !!!!
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 11


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay.
Animal, vegetable or mineral ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 12


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 13


In the background you can see Bath Abbey, the cathedral, founded in the 7th century but added to in the 10th and added to and partially rebuilt in the 12th and 16th centuries.
A mere youngster compared to the Roman Baths.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 14


Coffee and brandy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 15


Harpist and Sara's other distant cousin, another Paul, and his wife, Julie.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> Animal, vegetable or mineral ?



Animal!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 16


Yaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lovely wifey, jolly good brandy, wonderful setting, what more could a man ask for ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Animal!


Yes, animal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 17


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 18


Starting to look tired and a bit pickled.
And look how short she is, bless!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 19


My beautiful wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 20


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 21


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PHOTO 22
last one, honest! 


Cake cutting at the end of a beautiful day.
It's dark outside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But it was not the end.
Everyone was going back to our place for a party and several crates of Champagne and Chablis.
But one of the cars had a problem, so wifey and I packed the guests off and went to get a taxi, still dressed in our gear.
They asked stupid prices for the journey back to Weston-super-Mare and I refused to pay it.
Went to get the train instead, which was nice as we often caught the train to Bath when we went to the Theatre Royal there (Royal Box, of course).
At the platform a man and his lady who looked rather rough approached us. They were very drunk. But they congratulated us and said they were going to be married soon. I took several swigs from the proffered, brown bag wrapped whisky bottle, not a single malt, that's for sure.
We travelled back on the train attracting many stares, questions and congratulations and arrived at our house very late to find everyone else pretty well sozzled but having a good time.
Best day of my life.


----------



## Moozillion

Is the animal in question domesticated?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is the animal in question domesticated?


No.
Not in the strict sense.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok. Even though they are not "domesticated" like a dog might be, do they live with or amongst humans?


----------



## Moozillion

Are they mammals?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok. Even though they are not "domesticated" like a dog might be, do they live with or amongst humans?


Literally, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Are they mammals?


Yes, they are.


----------



## Moozillion

Hmmmm.... mammals that "literally" live amongst humans but are not technically "domesticated."
Could it be mice?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm.... mammals that "literally" live amongst humans but are not technically "domesticated."
> Could it be mice?


Nope, minus one.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, minus one.



Drat!


----------



## Moozillion

Are they smaller than a breadbox?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Are they smaller than a breadbox?


If that's what i would refer to as a bread bin, then no, they aren't.


----------



## Moozillion

Has one of these not-entirely-domesticated mammals that lives amongst humans ever bitten you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Has one of these not-entirely-domesticated mammals that lives amongst humans ever bitten you?


Yes.
technically not domesticated.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right @kirsty Johnston
> and anyone else who may be interested.
> Some wedding photos.
> View attachment 185596
> 
> wifey-to-be was so nervous that her bouquet shook so much flowers were flying out of it.
> The witnesses were my best friend since childhood, Paul, a Doctor Who fan, and Katherine, Sara's German best friend, who is a very successful
> international business woman.
> it looks like we're all falling asleep.


Wow!! The view from the window is spectacular what a beautiful place! You and wifey scrub up well Adam and you al look really happy! Thank you very much for sharing them with me - means a lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Wow!! The view from the window is spectacular what a beautiful place! You and wifey scrub up well Adam and you al look really happy! Thank you very much for sharing them with me - means a lot


Promised i would.
Sorry to have taken so long in doing it. 
It was wonderful.
All the guests gasping as we walked down from dinner into the baths. 
How are you, Kirsty ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it was not the end.
> Everyone was going back to our place for a party and several crates of Champagne and Chablis.
> But one of the cars had a problem, so wifey and I packed the guests off and went to get a taxi, still dressed in our gear.
> They asked stupid prices for the journey back to Weston-super-Mare and I refused to pay it.
> Went to get the train instead, which was nice as we often caught the train to Bath when we went to the Theatre Royal there (Royal Box, of course).
> At the platform a man and his lady who looked rather rough approached us. They were very drunk. But they congratulated us and said they were going to be married soon. I took several swigs from the proffered, brown bag wrapped whisky bottle, not a single malt, that's for sure.
> We travelled back on the train attracting many stares, questions and congratulations and arrived at our house very late to find everyone else pretty well sozzled but having a good time.
> Best day of my life.


Melted over the wedding photos!!! You guys looked so cute! I'm sorry if "cute" is a lame word to use here, but it's TRUE!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Just popping in to say "hello." I am EXHAUSTED after a very busy week. The kids and I are going to spoil ourselves to fast food.--yes, I genuinely like fastfood far too much. Tonight we'll be getting Wendy's. I'm thinking about renting a movie for the kiddos and eating mine in bed as I watch Netflix -Yeah that sounds really good.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> And lastly a photo of my mother eating what she requested....Popcorn shrimp, catfish, hush puppies and coleslaw.
> Boy can she ever put it away!


You look like her Ed, it's good she still has her appetite.
She's looking well and quite strong which must be a relief for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Melted over the wedding photos!!! You guys looked so cute! I'm sorry if "cute" is a lame word to use here, but it's TRUE!


Don't miss the breathtaking photos of the Roman Baths on the page before when you have time.
Nice to see not you Chriissy. 
Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Just popping in to say "hello." I am EXHAUSTED after a very busy week. The kids and I are going to spoil ourselves to fast food.--yes, I genuinely like fastfood far too much. Tonight we'll be getting Wendy's. I'm thinking about renting a movie for the kiddos and eating mine in bed as I watch Netflix -Yeah that sounds really good.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


You too, Chrissy. 
And have a super evening.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> I think ed should send over the schismatics for the cannon!!


I still owe you a photo of it.


----------



## Lyn W

A quick late good evening to anyone still about.
Beautiful photos of you and Wifey Adam, bit disappointed the scarf isn't stripey like Tom Baker's but you both look very dapper.
Looks like you had a great day. I love Bath - still not managed my trip across there yet,
Hope everyones OK


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Just popping in to say "hello." I am EXHAUSTED after a very busy week. The kids and I are going to spoil ourselves to fast food.--yes, I genuinely like fastfood far too much. Tonight we'll be getting Wendy's. I'm thinking about renting a movie for the kiddos and eating mine in bed as I watch Netflix -Yeah that sounds really good.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Hi Chrissy - hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A quick late good evening to anyone still about.
> Beautiful photos of you and Wifey Adam, bit disappointed the scarf isn't stripey like Tom Baker's but you both look very dapper.
> Looks like you had a great day. I love Bath - still not managed my trip across there yet,
> Hope everyones OK


Good evening, Lyn! 
Never had a Tom Baker scarf, not really my style, though I did have his face on my underpants. 
Bath's still my favourite city, would live there if it weren't for the weather.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn!
> Never had a Tom Baker scarf, *not really my style*, though I did have his face on my underpants.
> Bath's still my favourite city, would live there if it weren't for the weather.


Thank goodness for that I won't have to offer to knit you one!!
Tom must have been really flattered to have his face put on men's underwear,


Please don't post pics of you wearing these!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam, thanks for the great photos!
My wedding photos aren't as spectacular.
Got married in Las Vegas at the Luxor.
We thought it would be funny to get married by ELVIS on a leap year.
We switched it for a traditional wedding, but kept the date...So we really only have an anniversary every four years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You look like her Ed, it's good she still has her appetite.
> She's looking well and quite strong which must be a relief for you.


She can even walk a bit now without her walker or a cane.
It's been a nice trip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness for that I won't have to offer to knit you one!!
> Tom must have been really flattered to have his face put on men's underwear,
> View attachment 185635
> 
> Please don't post pics of you wearing these!!!


That's the ones! 
No, but i will post a picture of a female friend of mine modelling them.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She can even walk a bit now without her walker or a cane.
> It's been a nice trip.


Must be great to see her recovering so well and I expect you notice a big difference every time you see her.
Hope all goes well at the meeting.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the ones!
> No, but i will post a picture of a female friend of mine modelling them.


I'm not really sure I want to see anyone wearing them!!
Tom's looking a bit startled there, I think he's been grabbed by the Daleks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam, thanks for the great photos!
> My wedding photos aren't as spectacular.
> Got married in Las Vegas at the Luxor.
> We thought it would be funny to get married by ELVIS on a leap year.
> We switched it for a traditional wedding, but kept the date...So we really only have an anniversary every four years.


I'm sure it was just as a special day for you as it was for me, Ed. 
And an anniversary every four years saves a lot of buying presents.
And you can't get a nose biffing for forgetting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She can even walk a bit now without her walker or a cane.
> It's been a nice trip.


Excellent news, especially considering the weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not really sure I want to see anyone wearing them!!
> Tom's looking a bit startled there, I think he's been grabbed by the Daleks.


Wouldn't you be startled finding your face stuck down someone's trousers ?
Whilst being grabbed by the Daleks ?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm really tired tonight so going to say goodnight,
Enjoy the rest of Friday and take care.
See you tomorrow!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the ones!
> No, but i will post a picture of a female friend of mine modelling them.


That might be interesting.
What's the catch?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wouldn't you be startled finding your face stuck down someone's trousers ?
> Whilst being grabbed by the Daleks ?


I hate when that happens


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wouldn't you be startled finding your face stuck down someone's trousers ?
> Whilst being grabbed by the Daleks ?


I think I definitely would be quite shocked in those circumstances!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> That might be interesting.
> What's the catch?


It's Tidgey, isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I'm really tired tonight so going to say goodnight,
> Enjoy the rest of Friday and take care.
> See you tomorrow!


I don't know why that pic has appeared again, seems I can't get away from those pants now!
Nightmare!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm really tired tonight so going to say goodnight,
> Enjoy the rest of Friday and take care.
> See you tomorrow!


Nos da, Lyn. 
Tomorrow, indeed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure it was just as a special day for you as it was for me, Ed.
> And an anniversary every four years saves a lot of buying presents.
> And you can't get a nose biffing for forgetting.


I'm sure.
Marrying Kelly has been one of the smartest things I've ever done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That might be interesting.
> What's the catch?


Not, Tidgy, she'd be afraid.
No catch.
Though the girl in question doesn't fancy men, if you understand.
Lovely girl,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks.
I have an early morning tomorrow and another looong drive home.
I'll catch up with things once I've settled in.


----------



## Lyn W

Definitely going now
Nos Da!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> I have an early morning tomorrow and another looong drive home.
> I'll catch up with things once I've settled in.


Drive carefully Ed, wishing you a safe trip home!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not, Tidgy, she's be afraid.
> No catch.
> Though the girl in question doesn't fancy men, if you understand.
> Lovely girl,


It takes a special girl to "fancy" me anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think I definitely would be quite shocked in those circumstances!


Happens to me all the time.
And to Ed, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know why that pic has appeared again, seems I can't get away from those pants now!
> Nightmare!!


You are clearly irresistibly drawn to them.
Which is a tad worrying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure.
> Marrying Kelly has been one of the smartest things I've ever done.


Marrying wifey was the ONLY smart thing I've ever done.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nice to take a vacation from THRONES.
He doesn't seem to have any fear of the White Walkers!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

'Night, Adam.
Here's to great wives!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.
> I have an early morning tomorrow and another looong drive home.
> I'll catch up with things once I've settled in.


Be careful, Ed, some of those roads light be a bit slippery. 
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It takes a special girl to "fancy" me anyway.


Usually loonies who fancy me.
Not surprising, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice to take a vacation from THRONES.
> He doesn't seem to have any fear of the White Walkers!


Me neither, it's too hot here.
But Winter is Coming.
Eventually. 
But so are the Dragons! 
Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually loonies who fancy me.
> Not surprising, I suppose.


A little loon is a good thing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> 'Night, Adam.
> Here's to great wives!


I'll drink to that !
We're lucky fellows.
Night, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A little loon is a good thing


wifey's just left the room.
Now i can be honest.


----------



## Moozillion

It seems that you and I are the only ones playing this game, with the exception of Cameron's single contribution and John's recurrent cry of "Meerkat!"
But it IS Friday night, so the weekend may see more activity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It seems that you and I are the only ones playing this game, with the exception of Cameron's single contribution and John's recurrent cry of "Meerkat!"
> But it IS Friday night, so the weekend may see more activity.


Yvonne also made a single contribution and Linda did most of the first one.
We'll see how it goes, but i am now committed for the month!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne also made a single contribution and Linda did most of the first one.
> We'll see how it goes, but i am now committed for the month!


Sorry, I have been distracted by US Open Tennis. 

Brit Kyle Edmund just beat US number 1 John Isner. 

It's 1.30am. I really must go to bed now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sorry, I have been distracted by US Open Tennis.
> 
> Brit Kyle Edmund just beat US number 1 John Isner.
> 
> It's 1.30am. I really must go to bed now!


'Twas not a criticism, Linda.
I , too, occasionally do other things. 
Darn, I missed that, what a result. 
British tennis, men's and women's, is on the up! 
Night night..


----------



## JoesMum

Andy Murray tomorrow... starts about 8pm I think. I hope it's not a 5 setter. It could be another late night 

Good night and sweet dreams all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Andy Murray tomorrow... starts about 8pm I think. I hope it's not a 5 setter. It could be another late night
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams all


Pencilled in.


----------



## Moozillion

Shall we finish the current round or roll it over to tomorrow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Shall we finish the current round or roll it over to tomorrow?


I don't mind, up to you.


----------



## Moozillion

Why don't we wait so others have a chance to join in? I'm guessing it's 2:00 am in London, and our UK contingent ought not be up so late after working all week! 

You seem to keep late hours pretty regularly...but you don't really need much sleep, do you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Why don't we wait so others have a chance to join in? I'm guessing it's 2:00 am in London, and our UK contingent ought not be up so late after working all week!
> 
> You seem to keep late hours pretty regularly...but you don't really need much sleep, do you?


Okay,we'll leave it til tomorrow.
Yeah, I rarely sleep before 4 am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Watching "The War Games" Episode Three,1969 and the last story of the Second Doctor, Patrick Troughton.
But still a week to go, it's a ten parter!


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby just got in from a job, so I'll sign of!
Good night, Adam!
Good night, Cold Dark Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby just got in from a job, so I'll sign of!
> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Cold Dark Roomies!


Hi to hubby! 
Night, Bea, have good one, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to do some serious typing for an hour or two, then bed. 
Student at 10 am. so might go to bed sooner. 
Night night Roomerlings.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it was not the end.
> Everyone was going back to our place for a party and several crates of Champagne and Chablis.
> But one of the cars had a problem, so wifey and I packed the guests off and went to get a taxi, still dressed in our gear.
> They asked stupid prices for the journey back to Weston-super-Mare and I refused to pay it.
> Went to get the train instead, which was nice as we often caught the train to Bath when we went to the Theatre Royal there (Royal Box, of course).
> At the platform a man and his lady who looked rather rough approached us. They were very drunk. But they congratulated us and said they were going to be married soon. I took several swigs from the proffered, brown bag wrapped whisky bottle, not a single malt, that's for sure.
> We travelled back on the train attracting many stares, questions and congratulations and arrived at our house very late to find everyone else pretty well sozzled but having a good time.
> Best day of my life.




thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> thanks for sharing the pictures


Hello my drinking buddy ! How's life ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. I'm a bit bleary eyed this morning. It's my own fault, but all in a good cause. I do enjoy watching tennis, especially when Brits win!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thanks for sharing the pictures


Pleasure.
It was such a perfect day.
Good morning, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello my drinking buddy ! How's life ?


Good morning, Gramps! 
Busiest month for John at work.
How's your life ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. I'm a bit bleary eyed this morning. It's my own fault, but all in a good cause. I do enjoy watching tennis, especially when Brits win!


Yes, Konta, too. 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning Cold Dark Roommates.
I have a lesson now, so will see you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good lesson on phrasal verbs with an attentive student who's been with me for 8 or 9 years.
Now off for the rest of the day. 
Hurrah!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gramps!
> Busiest month for John at work.
> How's your life ?


Well I'm up but going back to bed in 1 an 1/2 hours got to work all night tonight . So hope you have a great day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well I'm up but going back to bed in 1 an 1/2 hours got to work all night tonight . So hope you have a great day !


Have a good shift, Grandpa. 
I've a week off now, so I'll have good time thanks! 
Hope you've got some cold Bud waiting for the morning.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, our day started off with a "crisis":  the coffee maker quit working!!!
So we are currently at Cracker Barrel getting some caffeine into my hubby, QUICKLY!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

For our UK contingent, Cracker Barrel is a national restaurant chain that is very "country."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, our day started off with a "crisis":  the coffee maker quit working!!!
> So we are currently at Cracker Barrel getting some caffeine into my hubby, QUICKLY!!!!!


Morning, Bea. 
I'm our coffee maker, but I haven't quit working.
Yet.


----------



## Moozillion

For our US contingent, please don't tell any of my upscale friends that we like Cracker Barrel!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Bea.
> I'm our coffee maker, but I haven't quit working.
> Yet.



Me, too!!! 
At least, I grind the beans, fill the machine with water and push the "on" button, but the machine is apparently on strike!!!
After Cracker Barrel will be a trip to purchase a new coffee machine before going home!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Me, too!!!
> At least, I grind the beans, fill the machine with water and push the "on" button, but the machine is apparently on strike!!!
> After Cracker Barrel will be a trip to purchase a new coffee machine before going home!


I mostly do instant now, i'm ashamed to say.
Though I do real coffee first thing in the morning most days.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I mostly do instant now, i'm ashamed to say.
> Though I do real coffee first thing in the morning most days.



My husband is a coffee snob  !
He says instant coffee isn't real coffee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My husband is a coffee snob  !
> He says instant coffee isn't real coffee!


I agree with hubby.
But am too lazy to make real coffee all the time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> For our UK contingent, Cracker Barrel is a national restaurant chain that is very "country."


Why is the place full of YANKS?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.
I just got in.
I'll catch up later.
It was pretty uneventful except for a highway J walking pedestrian, a feral hog standing in the fast lane and a semi truck driving at 75 mph with a rear wheel on fire.
Normal stuff.
1,165 miles covered to go to lunch with mom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> I just got in.
> I'll catch up later.
> It was pretty uneventful except for a highway J walking pedestrian, a feral hog standing in the fast lane and a semi truck driving at 75 mph with a rear wheel on fire.
> Normal stuff.
> 1,165 miles covered to go to lunch with mom.


Hi, Ed.
Glad to know you're back safely. 
It's a long way to go for luncheon. 
Not much to catch up.
It's very quiet in here.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> I just got in.
> I'll catch up later.
> It was pretty uneventful except for a highway J walking pedestrian, a feral hog standing in the fast lane and a semi truck driving at 75 mph with a rear wheel on fire.
> Normal stuff.
> 1,165 miles covered to go to lunch with mom.



 WOW!!! That sounds pretty gosh darn eventful to ME!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Going to try making a new recipe today: Nectarine Cardamom Crumble!
Of course it will require vanilla ice cream...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Going to try making a new recipe today: Nectarine Cardamom Crumble!
> Of course it will require vanilla ice cream...


Mmmmmmmmm.
Sounds lovely!


----------



## JoesMum

So Andy Murray is playing and it's 8pm UK time... I may not be back tonight depending on how long this match takes so I'll say goodnight now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So Andy Murray is playing and it's 8pm UK time... I may not be back tonight depending on how long this match takes so I'll say goodnight now!


I'll be dipping in and out of hear whilst watching. 
Goodnight! 
Cos' it's Dan Evans afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

'here' whilst watching.
Murray's making a bit of a meal of it.
Crowd seem uninterested.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First set tie-break.
It's going to be a long night.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
Hope everyone's well.
Not too many posts to catch up tonight.
It has absolutely poured down here all day but still very warm.
I've been hoping for some thunder and lightning but none about.
I've lost all my tv channels though and can't get them back,so assuming theres a problem somewhere, not that I mind there's such rubbish on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Lyn 
I'm watching the tennis with Linda! 
A quiet day in here.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn
> I'm watching the tennis with Linda!
> A quiet day in here.


But very stressful in tennis land! Dan got the first set. Andy's 2 sets to 1 up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> But very stressful in tennis land! Dan got the first set. Andy's 2 sets to 1 up.


Yep, Andy's upped his game and his opponent is starting to look tired. 
Excellent from Dan against the third seed.


----------



## Moozillion

It's a holiday weekend here in the US: Monday is Labor Day, so many people will be off work. Maybe folks are getting ready to barbecue or have visitors...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's a holiday weekend here in the US: Monday is Labor Day, so many people will be off work. Maybe folks are getting ready to barbecue or have visitors...


Getting ready to barbecue visitors ?
Or have them what ?
Is that traditional on Labour Day in the US ?


----------



## JoesMum

11.45pm
Andy's won 
Dan at 1-1, but that could take another couple of hours yet. 
I had a late night last night and have an early start tomorrow 

Time for bed. Good luck Dan and good night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well done, Andy, he played well in the third and fourth. 
In the second set f the other game Wawrinka hurt his ankle and got treatment but they wouldn't let Dan go to the toilet while this was happening.
It seemed to put him off and he lost the set.
Going with serve in the third, gonna be a while yet, this match.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


That one's actually quite good! 
Like the photo on my wall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Exciting tie-break and Dan Evans takes it to got two sets to one up!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'here' whilst watching.
> Murray's making a bit of a meal of it.
> Crowd seem uninterested.


?
Then consider me the crowd?
Is this a tennis match? Not very exciting to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

T.V. tennis, golf, bowling and such just don't seem to translate into interesting television to me.
Maybe it could be spiced up with packs of wild dogs or a few land mines.
Maybe I'm just not easily amused.
It's not just in the U.K. It's on television here as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ?
> Then consider me the crowd?
> Is this a tennis match? Not very exciting to me.


Yes, US open. 
3 Brits (2 men and a woman into the last 8 already and this could be our fourth).
The British guy has finally been allowed his loo break and his opponent is furious about it.
See ?
Very exciting stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> T.V. tennis, golf, bowling and such just don't seem to translate into interesting television to me.
> Maybe it could be spiced up with packs of wild dogs or a few land mines.
> Maybe I'm just not easily amused.
> It's not just in the U.K. It's on television here as well.


Must confess bowls and golf do nothing for me, either. 
Cricket's the thing!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> T.V. tennis, golf, bowling and such just don't seem to translate into interesting television to me.
> Maybe it could be spiced up with packs of wild dogs or a few land mines.
> Maybe I'm just not easily amused.
> It's not just in the U.K. It's on television here as well.



idk, golf is some good napping TV. The grunts make it harder to nap during tennis tho.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have a fascination with British type life. The people and the culture, etc. 
I'm not sure about the entertainment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> T.V. tennis, golf, bowling and such just don't seem to translate into interesting television to me.
> Maybe it could be spiced up with packs of wild dogs or a few land mines.
> Maybe I'm just not easily amused.
> It's not just in the U.K. It's on television here as well.


The Romans did the wild dogs thing for a while. 
And then put lions in with the dogs.
Bread and Circuses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a fascination with British type life. The people and the culture, etc.
> I'm not sure about the entertainment.


What ?
Cheese rolling ?
Morris dancing ?
Pantomime ?
You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Romans did the wild dogs thing for a while.
> And then put lions in with the dogs.
> Bread and Circuses.


Understandable. There was no Internet to occupy their time.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What ?
> Cheese rolling ?
> Morris dancing ?
> Pantomime ?
> You don't know what you're missing.



...the innate desire to queue


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> ...the innate desire to queue


Yup. 
I love queuing . 
Unlike Moroccans at bus stops.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

To me it seems a simpler life. Maybe behind the U.S. but not in a bad way.
Maybe it's because I don't truly understand life abroad, but it seems to be a better, more relaxed way to live.
Something similar to country life here.
I'm so tired of the big cities.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> To me it seems a simpler life. Maybe behind the U.S. but not in a bad way.
> Maybe it's because I don't truly understand life abroad, but it seems to be a better, more relaxed way to live.
> Something similar to country life here.
> I'm so tired of the big cities.


I only know America from TV and films, news and what people tell me. 
I am very curious about it all. 
Cities are generally horrid to me, wherever they are, but I love this old city, still pretty medieval but in a good way. 
Certainly a lot simpler here than in Europe.
Sometimes that's good , sometimes it isn't.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
My battery is dead.
The phone that is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> My battery is dead.
> The phone that is.


Night, Ed! 
i'll be up for a while yet, i imagine.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> It's a holiday weekend here in the US: Monday is Labor Day, so many people will be off work. Maybe folks are getting ready to barbecue or have visitors...


Or go to work ! On my way ! :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Or go to work ! On my way ! :-(



Sympathies, Gramps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dan well beaten in the fifth set, but a great performance earlier, even had a match point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished redoing my work, at last, maybe better than before.
Will send it on Monday.
(don't trust Sunday's, nobodies about to confirm anything.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night folks.
I'm off to read for a bit before beddy bye byes. 
Take care all and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished redoing my work, at last, maybe better than before.
> Will send it on Monday.
> (don't trust Sunday's, nobodies about to confirm anything.)



Smart man!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Smart man!!!


Except I typed 'nobodies', the plural of a nobody, instead of 'nobody's', short for nobody is. 
Night, Bea!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm off to London Zoo today. I'll be "sleeping with lions" tonight 

More later...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm off to London Zoo today. I'll be "sleeping with lions" tonight
> 
> More later...


Good morning, Linda! 
And walking with armadillos! 
Have a great time. 
I haven't been to London Zoo for forty years! 
Usually went to Bristol Zoo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have just been manged and so has wifey.
Something naughty has got in during the night and bitten us both.
I have a huge swelling on my lower arm and it's burning all the way up to the armpit! 
Ow! ow ! ow! 
Been up since half past 7 saying 'Ow!'.


----------



## johnandjade

lurk lurk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Roommates. 
Going to start resealing some gaps between the tiles on my terrace today, expect Tidgy will help.
(don't worry, she will not get near any such chemical putty really) . 
It's morning and wifey's actually up! 
Will have to let more bitey beasts into the apartment in future.
Hope everyone has a spiffing day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lurk lurk


Good morning, John! 
Yes, saw you lurking last night and early this morning! 
But not posting ?
You okay?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> And walking with armadillos!
> Have a great time.
> I haven't been to London Zoo for forty years!
> Usually went to Bristol Zoo.


I used to love going to Bristol Zoo. We lived near Weston Super Mare in the early 70s and I remember seeing both Daniel the gorilla and Henrietta the Orangutan as babies 

I don't think we've been to London since our children were small. Probably 15 years ago. 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have just been manged and so has wifey.
> Something naughty has got in during the night and bitten us both.
> I have a huge swelling on my lower arm and it's burning all the way up to the armpit!
> Ow! ow ! ow!
> Been up since half past 7 saying 'Ow!'.


That sounds extremely nasty  I always react badly to insect bites. 


johnandjade said:


> lurk lurk


Good morning John. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I used to love going to Bristol Zoo. We lived near Weston Super Mare in the early 70s and I remember seeing both Daniel the gorilla and Henrietta the Orangutan as babies
> 
> I don't think we've been to London since our children were small. Probably 15 years ago.
> 
> That sounds extremely nasty  I always react badly to insect bites.
> 
> Good morning John. I hope everything is OK.


I lived In Bridgwater, a village near Cheddar, Clevedon, Portishead, Bristol itself and Weston, so was a regular at the zoo! 
The insects usually only bite wifey. (she's got about 5 manges, i've only got one).
But it's most serious when i get bitten.


----------



## JoesMum

Galap breakfasting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Galap breakfasting
> View attachment 185747


Lovely! 
Or was it his elevenses ?


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 185748


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Throw a rock at it or something !
( guests popping into the Cold Dark Room, please note that I hate camels but am only joking here. i would never advocate throwing objects at zoo animals, unless given permission by a keeper. So here I would ask the keeper first)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If he said yes, i would go to the gift shop and purchase 2 medium rocks and a bag of assorted gravel. 
Support your local zoo!


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 185761


Oh, no!!!!
It gets worse. 
Watch out, the meerkats at the Spanish place buried a small child they'd kidnapped in their enclosure. 
We heard bits of the search for the child on the Bioparc intercom, so know it's true!


----------



## JoesMum

CoatiSundi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> CoatiSundi
> View attachment 185762


Ha de ha.
Tomorrow they''ll get their real name back. 
Lovely animals.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!
> Yes, saw you lurking last night and early this morning!
> But not posting ?
> You okay?




all fine . spent all day and night in bed yesterday it was great. pottering around doing housework today


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I used to love going to Bristol Zoo. We lived near Weston Super Mare in the early 70s and I remember seeing both Daniel the gorilla and Henrietta the Orangutan as babies
> 
> I don't think we've been to London since our children were small. Probably 15 years ago.
> 
> That sounds extremely nasty  I always react badly to insect bites.
> 
> Good morning John. I hope everything is OK.




all fine thanks mum. hope you have a good day


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 185761




he's plotting something!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's plotting something!!!


For sure.
Look at that evil expression.
Glad to know you're okay.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have just been manged and so has wifey.
> Something naughty has got in during the night and bitten us both.
> I have a huge swelling on my lower arm and it's burning all the way up to the armpit!
> Ow! ow ! ow!
> Been up since half past 7 saying 'Ow!'.



 OMG!! I hope you both are quickly on the mend! Sounds awful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!! I hope you both are quickly on the mend! Sounds awful!


We are allergic to some of the bitey things here.
My elbow is twice it's normal size and hurting, wifey is covered in lumps! 
I think it's a type of mosquito, but not sure. 
I've never had this type of reaction anywhere but here and Southern Spain.
Thanks, Mooz.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are allergic to some of the bitey things here.
> My elbow is twice it's normal size and hurting, wifey is covered in lumps!
> I think it's a type of mosquito, but not sure.
> I've never had this type of reaction anywhere but here and Southern Spain.
> Thanks, Mooz.





perhaps ninja meerkats with blow darts???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps ninja meerkats with blow darts???


Good point. 
Well made.
I should have thought of that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point.
> Well made.
> I should have thought of that.




it was great to see the wedding photos. you both look just as happy together as you did then


----------



## johnandjade

Fido having a relaxing Sunday 



the girls are being lazy today as well. 

both degubah systems have a green and a black wheel... all are used the same however... 

the have had a good chew at the black wheels but not so much as a nibble out the green ones. hmmm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was great to see the wedding photos. you both look just as happy together as you did then


Nah, we hate each other now.


----------



## JoesMum

So you know I said I was sleeping with lions tonight... here's our accommodation




And here are our neighbours




We're currently sat on the verandah with a mug of tea listening to the flamingoes squabbling behind us. 

This is JoesDad's birthday present - his birthday was in August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 185774
> 
> Fido having a relaxing Sunday
> 
> View attachment 185775
> 
> the girls are being lazy today as well.
> 
> both degubah systems have a green and a black wheel... all are used the same however...
> 
> the have had a good chew at the black wheels but not so much as a nibble out the green ones. hmmm?


I wonder if the green ones smell slightly unpleasant to a degu ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So you know I said I was sleeping with lions tonight... here's our accommodation
> View attachment 185780
> View attachment 185781
> 
> 
> And here are our neighbours
> View attachment 185782
> View attachment 185783
> 
> 
> We're currently sat on the verandah with a mug of tea listening to the flamingoes squabbling behind us.
> 
> This is JoesDad's birthday present - his birthday was in August.


How very wonderful!
What a lovely gift.
Mind you, if you're on the veranda and the flamingoes are squabbling behind you, i'd get 'em out of the bungalow before bedtime.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What ?
> Cheese rolling ?
> Morris dancing ?
> Pantomime ?
> You don't know what you're missing.


Don't forget the Wife Carrying!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> ...the innate desire to queue


You can meet some very interesting people in queues!
It's the highlight of my social life!
I've had some great times in queues.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> My battery is dead.
> The phone that is.


Hope you had a good night and manage to recharged the batteries in you phone and yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm off to London Zoo today. I'll be "sleeping with lions" tonight
> 
> More later...


...........and maybe you can have a little lion in the morning.
Much better than sleeping with the fishes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't forget the Wife Carrying!


Oh, yeah, i had forgotten.
Silly me. 
And I like the tying wings to your arms and jumping off Worthing Pier one, too.


----------



## Lyn W

I'll come back later 'Poldark' has just started and I have to concentrate so I don't miss Aiden Turner taking his shirt off!!
See you soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll come back later 'Poldark' has just started and I have to concentrate so I don't miss Aiden Turner taking his shirt off!!
> See you soon!


Blimey, Poldark !
wifey was in the original, as the mad lady who burnt Warleggan's house down. 
It wasn't typecasting, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't find the clip so here is wifey as Graham Garden's Girlfriend. 
She's the maid who serves the cakes, not the one behind the counter.
You can see her knickers when she gets shot at the end.


----------



## JoesMum

10pm in central London. Surprisingly quiet. Very little traffic noise. Dark, but the sky glowing orange as you'd expect in a big city; no stars due to light pollution. 

There are around 20 of us staying the night. 

We had a pre dinner after hours tour of the zoo and got to feed the warthogs. 

After a buffet dinner, we got to do a torchlight tour. The aardvarks and porcupines were very active. 

Now sat on the verandah with an evening cuppa listening to tawny owls calling with the flamingoes grunting occasionally in the lake behind us.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't find the clip so here is wifey as Graham Garden's Girlfriend.
> She's the maid who serves the cakes, not the one behind the counter.
> You can see her knickers when she gets shot at the end.



Silly stuff!!!!  Reminds me a little of the old Carol Burnett Show, over here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 10pm in central London. Surprisingly quiet. Very little traffic noise. Dark, but the sky glowing orange as you'd expect in a big city; no stars due to light pollution.
> 
> There are around 20 of us staying the night.
> 
> We had a pre dinner after hours tour of the zoo and got to feed the warthogs.
> 
> After a buffet dinner, we got to do a torchlight tour. The aardvarks and porcupines were very active.
> 
> Now sat on the verandah with an evening cuppa listening to tawny owls calling with the flamingoes grunting occasionally in the lake behind us.


Absolutely magical. 
I didn't know they did this.
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Silly stuff!!!!  Reminds me a little of the old Carol Burnett Show, over here.


I love the toast playing cards! 
It was a very silly show!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are allergic to some of the bitey things here.
> My elbow is twice it's normal size and hurting, wifey is covered in lumps!
> I think it's a type of mosquito, but not sure.
> I've never had this type of reaction anywhere but here and Southern Spain.
> Thanks, Mooz.


Gosh Adam I hope you're both OK! Do you have some anti histamine or something similar.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So you know I said I was sleeping with lions tonight... here's our accommodation
> View attachment 185780
> View attachment 185781
> 
> 
> And here are our neighbours
> View attachment 185782
> View attachment 185783
> 
> 
> We're currently sat on the verandah with a mug of tea listening to the flamingoes squabbling behind us.
> 
> This is JoesDad's birthday present - his birthday was in August.


What a wonderful present. I would like to do that for my sister and brother in law. I will be checking the LZ website.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, Poldark !
> wifey was in the original, as the mad lady who burnt Warleggan's house down.
> It wasn't typecasting, thankfully.


At the time she was just arson around!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't find the clip so here is wifey as Graham Garden's Girlfriend.
> She's the maid who serves the cakes, not the one behind the counter.
> You can see her knickers when she gets shot at the end.


That's really funny!


----------



## Lyn W

School starts properly tomorrow so I'd better go and get some sleep to be ready for the little darlings.
Hope you and Wifey are OK Adam, and glad everyone else seems to be well and having a good Sunday.
Take care and will see you tomorrow
Night Night

(Oh by the way - yes Aiden Turner did take his shirt off a couple of times so sweet dreams for me!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gosh Adam I hope you're both OK! Do you have some anti histamine or something similar.


It's like a bruise now, painful and itchy. 
It'll be better by tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> At the time she was just arson around!


She ignited my passion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> School starts properly tomorrow so I'd better go and get some sleep to be ready for the little darlings.
> Hope you and Wifey are OK Adam, and glad everyone else seems to be well and having a good Sunday.
> Take care and will see you tomorrow
> Night Night
> 
> (Oh by the way - yes Aiden Turner did take his shirt off a couple of times so sweet dreams for me!)


Nos da, Lyn.
It's only a mild irritation really, i'm just making a fuss again
See you tomorrow.
Glad Aidan got his kit off !
Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn.
> It's only a mild irritation really, i'm just making a fuss again
> See you tomorrow.
> Glad Aidan got his kit off !
> Good luck tomorrow.


At least it isn't ZIKA virus.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I went wild today and chain sawed to death two more Hibiscus bushes. 
Signs of desease.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> School starts properly tomorrow so I'd better go and get some sleep to be ready for the little darlings.
> Hope you and Wifey are OK Adam, and glad everyone else seems to be well and having a good Sunday.
> Take care and will see you tomorrow
> Night Night
> 
> (Oh by the way - yes Aiden Turner did take his shirt off a couple of times so sweet dreams for me!)


Good night, Lyn.
Sorry I missed you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How's Johns toe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> At least it isn't ZIKA virus.


Knowing my luck.............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's Johns toe?


He's barely been on and I must confess to having forgotten to ask him .
He seems okay though, just enjoying his weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's Johns toe?




still twice the size and painful, but the colour is looking a lot better thank you


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all!! hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all!! hope everyone had a great weekend.


Good morning all. 

I'm supping coffee on the verandah as the zoo wakes up. Sadly, it's raining at the moment, but it's not cold and the weather is supposed to improve.


----------



## JoesMum

Another picture from yesterday- an armadillo that was incredibly busy trundling round 


and a two toed sloth supervising the trundling



I'd be surprised if we didn't have sloths in the CDR somewhere, probably making themselves comfortable in the woolly web, as they'd be well suited to the environment


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Another picture from yesterday- an armadillo that was incredibly busy trundling round
> View attachment 185847
> 
> and a two toed sloth supervising the trundling
> View attachment 185848
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if we didn't have sloths in the CDR somewhere, probably making themselves comfortable in the woolly web, as they'd be well suited to the environment




morning mum. glad you're having a great time


----------



## johnandjade

ok Monday, I'm ready for you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all!! hope everyone had a great weekend.


Morning, John! 
Great weekend, ta, apart from getting manged. 
I'm off til Saturday so much fun yet to be had.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm supping coffee on the verandah as the zoo wakes up. Sadly, it's raining at the moment, but it's not cold and the weather is supposed to improve.


Good morning, Linda. 
A sunny hot day here, 40 degrees at the moment. 
Lovely!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, John!
> Great weekend, ta, apart from getting manged.
> I'm off til Saturday so much fun yet to be had.




blow darted you mean. 

how is wifey?? 


woohoo enjoy sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Another picture from yesterday- an armadillo that was incredibly busy trundling round
> View attachment 185847
> 
> and a two toed sloth supervising the trundling
> View attachment 185848
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if we didn't have sloths in the CDR somewhere, probably making themselves comfortable in the woolly web, as they'd be well suited to the environment


Did you get to sit on the armadillo ?
Yes, sloths would fit in nicely, but I've seen no evidence of sloth poop.
Wonder what acts as our coprophage?
John, I suppose.
(Cleaning up, not eating it).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> blow darted you mean.
> 
> how is wifey??
> 
> 
> woohoo enjoy sir


She's had a good sleep and is up in the morning again! 
A lot less swollen and itchy, thankfully.
I've got to submit my paper again today.
Then maybe finish sealing the ceiling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Room.
Good morning Roommates.
I'm having a beer in a moment.
First one for about 4 weeks, I think!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you get to sit on the armadillo ?
> Yes, sloths would fit in nicely, but I've seen no evidence of sloth poop.
> Wonder what acts as our coprophage?
> John, I suppose.
> (Cleaning up, not eating it).




I once cleaned a car before it was dirty


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's had a good sleep and is up in the morning again!
> A lot less swollen and itchy, thankfully.
> I've got to submit my paper again today.
> Then maybe finish sealing the ceiling.




best of luck sir  hope you remembered to make a copy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Cold Dark Room.
> Good morning Roommates.
> I'm having a beer in a moment.
> First one for about 4 weeks, I think!




wooohooo!!! enjoy!! only around 4hrs to go for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best of luck sir  hope you remembered to make a copy!


Yep, I've got a copy this time! 
And I've had it tattooed onto wifey's tummy.


----------



## johnandjade

just had a chap in viewing a car im cleaning and i think its sold... that's me a salesman now  

thats at least 3 i have done thats sold straight away, the boys good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo!!! enjoy!! only around 4hrs to go for me


I'm drinking it now.
Wonderful after so long!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

back to work, targets to smash!!! ooohhhrrraaaahhh!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had a chap in viewing a car im cleaning and i think its sold... that's me a salesman now
> 
> thats at least 3 i have done thats sold straight away, the boys good


He is indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back to work, targets to smash!!! ooohhhrrraaaahhh!!!


Don't smash any cars though. 
See you later for a beer.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is indeed.




yip, it sold


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't smash any cars though.
> See you later for a beer.



oh it will happen again:/. 

around an hr till beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, it sold


Goody, goody.
Well done!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> yip, it sold



Way to go, John! WOOT!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goody, goody.
> Well done!




shame I won't get the commission!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Way to go, John! WOOT!!!




 hope i'll get some beer out it


----------



## johnandjade

well target exceed again today (4 days in a row) and one prepared read to start tomorrow. 

BEER TIME


----------



## johnandjade

RRRRAAHHH!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well target exceed again today (4 days in a row) and one prepared read to start tomorrow.
> 
> BEER TIME


Deserved, enjoy. 
i'm on the roof with the voddy, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

44 degrees here!
Even hotter on my terrace and roof! 
Scorchio!


----------



## JoesMum

And I'm home again. We have done a lot of walking in the last 2 days. I'll sleep well tonight. 

Andy Murray's midnight start is not going to happen for me!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Deserved, enjoy.
> i'm on the roof with the voddy, now.




don't fall off!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And I'm home again. We have done a lot of walking in the last 2 days. I'll sleep well tonight.
> 
> Andy Murray's midnight start is not going to happen for me!




hope joes dad and you had a wonderful time


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hope joes dad and you had a wonderful time


We certainly did


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We certainly did




glad to hear. fankooo for sharing the pictures


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And I'm home again. We have done a lot of walking in the last 2 days. I'll sleep well tonight.
> 
> Andy Murray's midnight start is not going to happen for me!


You can read the CDR match report tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't fall off!!


Bit dizzy what with the heat and the voddy. 
But survived and finished, my paper has successfully been submitted, so a jolly good day, all in all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We certainly did


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
One word, so:
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Hi roomies how is everybody today 



Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a girlfriend who used to love this.
> Couldn't understand it at all, myself, though i did quite like The Undertaker.


The undertaker still fights now believe it or not! But I absolutely cannot get enough I even have a duvet cover for my double bed my fella hates it! I like the heart break kid aka shawn Michaels but he's retired now so I watch his re runs over n over I've asked my fella to dress up as him for Halloween but alas he said no, well actually he said something a little more vocal than no but it means the same thing! Boo thumbs down hubby


----------



## Marinated mamma

I've got absolutely loads to catch up on so off I must go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi roomies how is everybody today
> 
> 
> The undertaker still fights now believe it or not! But I absolutely cannot get enough I even have a duvet cover for my double bed my fella hates it! I like the heart break kid aka shawn Michaels but he's retired now so I watch his re runs over n over I've asked my fella to dress up as him for Halloween but alas he said no, well actually he said something a little more vocal than no but it means the same thing! Boo thumbs down hubby


Hi, mamma, good weekend ?
I remember Shawn Michaels but can't honestly say he did anything for me.
I doubt wifey would dress up as him either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Another picture from yesterday- an armadillo that was incredibly busy trundling round
> View attachment 185847
> 
> and a two toed sloth supervising the trundling
> View attachment 185848
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if we didn't have sloths in the CDR somewhere, probably making themselves comfortable in the woolly web, as they'd be well suited to the environment


The wild armadillos I see here in Florida have very wiry, very short hair.
I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The wild armadillos I see here in Florida have very wiry, very short hair.
> I've never seen one like that.


The Big Hairy, Screaming and Andean armadillos are all hairy and can only be found in South America. 
Evening, Ed.
We don't yet have any of these species in the Cold Dark Room, perhaps I should put an ad in the Wanted Section here ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's had a good sleep and is up in the morning again!
> A lot less swollen and itchy, thankfully.
> I've got to submit my paper again today.
> Then maybe finish sealing the ceiling.


Good luck with this one!
The paper and sealing the ceiling.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just had a chap in viewing a car im cleaning and i think its sold... that's me a salesman now
> 
> thats at least 3 i have done thats sold straight away, the boys good


A Jack (or rather John) of all trades!
They are lucky to have you!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Another picture from yesterday- an armadillo that was incredibly busy trundling round
> View attachment 185847
> 
> and a two toed sloth supervising the trundling
> View attachment 185848
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if we didn't have sloths in the CDR somewhere, probably making themselves comfortable in the woolly web, as they'd be well suited to the environment


I like sloths - I think they are the hippies of the animal world - chilled and laid back man!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like sloths - I think they are the hippies of the animal world - chilled and laid back man!


I like sloth poop. 
Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like sloth poop.
> Good evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam I'm late again tonight, just don't know where the time in the evenings goes!
How are the bites?
and what do you do with sloth poop?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam I'm late again tonight, just don't know where the time in the evenings goes!
> How are the bites?


Itchy and red, but the swelling's gone down. 
Good day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Itchy and red, but the swelling's gone down.
> Good day ?


Busy day - the kids are back so rather hectic settling them in.
I have a class full of boys - most are almost 6 feet tall and some are quite volatile so wondering whether to ask if I can order a Taser - or a bodyguard


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like sloth poop.
> Good evening, Lyn.


 Oh, my! 
What do you use it for? 
Fertilizing the Night Blooming Cereus up on the SW wall of the CDR?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Busy day - the kids are back so rather hectic settling them in.
> I have a class full of boys - most are almost 6 feet tall and some are quite volatile so wondering whether to ask if I can order a Taser - or a bodyguard


Bodyguard with a tazer. 
All boys ?
Nightmare.
Though i suppose they won't show off to the girls.
Hmmmmmmm.
All boys except one attractive girl.
That would be a nightmare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, my!
> What do you use it for?
> Fertilizing the Night Blooming Cereus up on the SW wall of the CDR?


Fossil sloth poop Ed sent me. 
We have Night Blooming Cereus ?
Wow! How lovely. I didn't know. 
i remember you went up the wall. 
i(ll go and take a look by jellyfish light later.


----------



## Moozillion

Since the CDR is always dark, we could try growing lots of beautiful night-blooming flowers!!!
If only we could actually SEE them...

http://themysteriousworld.com/10-most-beautiful-night-blooming-flowers/


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fossil sloth poop Ed sent me.
> We have Night Blooming Cereus ?
> Wow! How lovely. I didn't know.
> i remember you went up the wall.
> i(ll go and take a look by jellyfish light later.



I wasn't able to get very close for a good look. If it's not Night Blooming Cereus, then it might be a whitish fungus...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bodyguard with a tazer.
> All boys ?
> Nightmare.
> Though i suppose they won't show off to the girls.
> Hmmmmmmm.
> All boys except one attractive girl.
> That would be a nightmare.


They all try to outdo each other and don't really get on so expecting a few fireworks with this lot.
Maybe I could persuade the friendlier and smaller boys to bite the ankles of the bigger ones if they perform.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since the CDR is always dark, we could try growing lots of beautiful night-blooming flowers!!!
> If only we could actually SEE them...
> 
> http://themysteriousworld.com/10-most-beautiful-night-blooming-flowers/


Cereus is number one on the list!
Hope we have that and will try and plant the others and see if they grow by jellyfish light.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I wasn't able to get very close for a good look. If it's not Night Blooming Cereus, then it might be a whitish fungus...


I love flourescent fungi, and bacteria. 
So this would be welcome too.
Bring a little light into our lives.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Since the CDR is always dark, we could try growing lots of beautiful night-blooming flowers!!!
> If only we could actually SEE them...
> 
> http://themysteriousworld.com/10-most-beautiful-night-blooming-flowers/


They are beautiful, I love the moonflower.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to love you and leave you again Adam and Bea and anyone else in the corners.
I couldn't sleep last night and slept late this morning, so hoping for a better start tomorrow.
I will try to pop in earlier, if only I could slow time down!
So see you tomorrow
Take care and nos da.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful, I love the moonflower.



Yes! I've grown Moonflower as well. I save the seeds from year to year- it's quite easy, and I often got "volunteers" sprouting where I had not expected them!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to love you and leave you again Adam and Bea and anyone else in the corners.
> I couldn't sleep last night and slept late this morning, so hoping for a better start tomorrow.
> I will try to pop in earlier, if only I could slow time down!
> So see you tomorrow
> Take care and nos da.



Good night, Lyn! I hope you sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

I'm off to rustle up some dinner for hubby! 
I'll pop in later, Adam, but it sounds like another quiet night at the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to love you and leave you again Adam and Bea and anyone else in the corners.
> I couldn't sleep last night and slept late this morning, so hoping for a better start tomorrow.
> I will try to pop in earlier, if only I could slow time down!
> So see you tomorrow
> Take care and nos da.


Nos da; Lyn.
You'll soon get 'em under control.
It'll get easier.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm off to rustle up some dinner for hubby!
> I'll pop in later, Adam, but it sounds like another quiet night at the CDR.


Yep, I'll be in and out from the tennis.
Not been too bad, a few people in and out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Massacre. 
1st set to Murray 6-1 
Dimitrov is not in the match!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

2-0 to Murray at the start of the second and the crowd are getting annoyed.
It's Labour Day and they want to watch a game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dimitrov breaks! 
but Murray immediately breaks back 4-1.


----------



## Moozillion

I don't know anything about tennis, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Second set 6-2 Murray.
Not worth staying up for,Linda, the crowd are talking amongst themselves, even Murray looks uninterested.
Oh, dear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I don't know anything about tennis, I'm afraid.


Don't worry, i'm losing interest too.
How"s Elsa ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Murray breaks again in the first game of set 3.
Dimitrov has given up.
So have the crowd.
Lots of them are leaving! 
They spent a lot of money for this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

0-2 to Murray.
Ivan Lendl (Murray's coach) has left too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4-0 to Murray.
Nice to see him win but Yawn!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, i'm losing interest too.
> How"s Elsa ?



She's been doing pretty well, I believe. 
We have been getting TONS of rain- even more than we usually get, in our already-rainy climate! Our yard does not drain well: some years back we had to install a below-grounds sump pump to pump the water out to the ditch by the front yard to handle the heavy downpours. Without it, our back yard will remain ankle deep for 12 hrs + AFTER the rain stops! We actually LOST several live oaks due to standing water for 2 weeks after one of our slower, wetter hurricanes. The low part of Elsa's enclosure can fill up quickly to almost 3 inches (7.5 cm) in a sudden, heavy downpour if it lasts more than a half hour (which it has done a couple times this summer already). But her high side doesn't even have puddles. She learned quickly where the high ground is, and settles in when the rain starts. 
But she looks a bit grumpy, I think. She's probably thinking something like "I am a TORTOISE, you silly people!!!!! I am NOT AN AQUATIC TURTLE!!!"  Happily, she shows NO signs of developing flippers yet! 

At least I don't have to worry about hydration!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> She's been doing pretty well, I believe.
> We have been getting TONS of rain- even more than we usually get, in our already-rainy climate! Our yard does not drain well: some years back we had to install a below-grounds sump pump to pump the water out to the ditch by the front yard to handle the heavy downpours. Without it, our back yard will remain ankle deep for 12 hrs + AFTER the rain stops! We actually LOST several live oaks due to standing water for 2 weeks after one of our slower, wetter hurricanes. The low part of Elsa's enclosure can fill up quickly to almost 3 inches (7.5 cm) in a sudden, heavy downpour if it lasts more than a half hour (which it has done a couple times this summer already). But her high side doesn't even have puddles. She learned quickly where the high ground is, and settles in when the rain starts.
> But she looks a bit grumpy, I think. She's probably thinking something like "I am a TORTOISE, you silly people!!!!! I am NOT AN AQUATIC TURTLE!!!"  Happily, she shows NO signs of developing flippers yet!
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about hydration!!!!


Ha ha! 
Sorry about the oaks, though, that's sad.
Tidgy would be furious and terrified. 
I wouldn't be too happy either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

5-2 to Murray and it's raining! 
Bea look what you did talking about rain! 
One more game, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Murray changes his shirt.
The crowd finally come to life.
Wolf whistles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Play continues.
But not for long.
Game set and match to Murray 6-1, 6-2, 6-.2. 
Dear oh dear


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha ha!
> Sorry about the oaks, though, that's sad.
> Tidgy would be furious and terrified.
> I wouldn't be too happy either!



I LOOOOVE rain! I am a pluviophile!!!!  But hubby hates rainy days.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Murray changes his shirt.
> The crowd finally come to life.
> Wolf whistles!



Is he that good-looking?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Play continues.
> But not for long.
> Game set and match to Murray 6-1, 6-2, 6-.2.
> Dear oh dear



Well, I don't have to know much about tennis to know a score like that sounds really one-sided and boring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOVE rain! I am a pluviophile!!!!  But hubby hates rainy days.


To be truthful i don't mind a bit of rain, enjoy it even.
But only if it's warm.
Guess it's warm rain for you, so that's okay.
But Tidgy still gets scared if she's inside.
if she's out in it, she's fine. 
Silly tort.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be truthful i don't mind a bit of rain, enjoy it even.
> But only if it's warm.
> Guess it's warm rain for you, so that's okay.
> But Tidgy still gets scared if she's inside.
> if she's out in it, she's fine.
> Silly tort.



It does seem silly that she likes being out in it but gets frightened when she's inside!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Is he that good-looking?



In retrospect, I probably should have asked Wifey this question, not you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is he that good-looking?


You'll have to ask Lyn.
Doesn't do it for me.
Good physique, i suppose, but Aidan Turner (Lyn's fave from Poldark) he aint. 
Bit gingery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I don't have to know much about tennis to know a score like that sounds really one-sided and boring.


Yep, nice to get him into the next round but terrible to watch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In retrospect, I probably should have asked Wifey this question, not you!


Ok, dear wifey says the man must look something like me to be sexy!
And apparently Aidan Turner has it and Andy Murray doesn't.
When i mentioned Murray and sexy in the same sentence she pulled a face.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I think I will call it a day. 
Best wishes for a pleasant evening- or, erm, MORNING! It's about 2:45 am for you, I think!
I don't know how you get by on so little sleep! But I know some people are just like that. I had a chemistry professor at University who only ever needed 4 hours per night. He always went to bed when his wife did, so they could fall asleep together, but when he woke up in the wee hours he alway got up and got lots of work done since he had no interruptions!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, dear wifey says the man must look something like me to be sexy!
> And apparently Aidan Turner has it and Andy Murray doesn't.
> When i mentioned Murray and sexy in the same sentence she pulled a face.



HAHAHA! Sounds like you've got yourself a GOOD woman there!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Wifey! (Loved you in the "Shootout at the OK Tea Room!!!!  )
Good night, Tidgey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I think I will call it a day.
> Best wishes for a pleasant evening- or, erm, MORNING! It's about 2:45 am for you, I think!
> I don't know how you get by on so little sleep! But I know some people are just like that. I had a chemistry professor at University who only ever needed 4 hours per night. He always went to bed when his wife did, so they could fall asleep together, but when he woke up in the wee hours he alway got up and got lots of work done since he had no interruptions!


That's exactly it with me. 
No phone calls, visitors, noise outside.
Get most of my reading, studying and writing done at night. 
Night night, Bea, always good chatting to you.
Sorry about the tennis but i promised Linda.
Wish I hadn't now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHA! Sounds like you've got yourself a GOOD woman there!


The best! 
But she's blind as a bat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Wifey! (Loved you in the "Shootout at the OK Tea Room!!!!  )
> Good night, Tidgey!


Night night., Mooz.
Tidgy asleep, wifey just cooked chicken and chips and is saying 'Look at the wedding photos".
Bless.
Told her you already had.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodnight my magnificent Cold Dark Roommates.
A mixture of exercise, early mornings and alcohol has made me sleepy.
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit dizzy what with the heat and the voddy.
> But survived and finished, my paper has successfully been submitted, so a jolly good day, all in all.




glad to hear


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well Labor Day weekend is over ! I hope everybody made it back in one piece ! And is ready to return to work !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry about the tennis but i promised Linda.
> Wish I hadn't now!


Thank you Adam. Reading news reports is all very well, but a few posts like that gives you what it's actually like. It's a relief Murray played so well to be honest. He does make a meal of it sometimes. And with Djokovic so well rested thanks to 2 walkovers effectively, Murray needs to conserve energy!



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, dear wifey says the man must look something like me to be sexy!
> And apparently Aidan Turner has it and Andy Murray doesn't.
> When i mentioned Murray and sexy in the same sentence she pulled a face.


I'm with wifey and Lyn on this one. 

I suspect the crowd wolf-whistles had rather more to do with them being bored to tears than Andy's looks


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well Labor Day weekend is over ! I hope everybody made it back in one piece ! And is ready to return to work !




and no white shoes!! 

morning gramps


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope everyone is well and ready to go kick some butt


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning! I'll be riding an office chair the rest of this week. Foreman again.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning! I'll be riding an office chair the rest of this week. Foreman again.




good morning mr ed! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee hee, steely dan  

a song i do know


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I enjoy listening to any of their songs.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I enjoy listening to any of their songs.




just watch out for rubber dan!! 

.. which has disappeared thankfully.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> just watch out for rubber dan!!
> 
> .. which has disappeared thankfully.


It would have made a nice hood ornament for an inconsiderate driver.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It would have made a nice hood ornament for an inconsiderate driver.




brilliant!! 

... would add another meaning to; 
'do you drive stick?'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well Labor Day weekend is over ! I hope everybody made it back in one piece ! And is ready to return to work !


Hi, Gramps! 
Work ?
Not 'til tomorrow and then only two hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I wasn't able to get very close for a good look. If it's not Night Blooming Cereus, then it might be a whitish fungus...


Mmmmmmmmmmmm.
There's certainly something glowing up there, but i can't make out what it is and i'm scared to climb up in case there really is a wool spider about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Thank you Adam. Reading news reports is all very well, but a few posts like that gives you what it's actually like. It's a relief Murray played so well to be honest. He does make a meal of it sometimes. And with Djokovic so well rested thanks to 2 walkovers effectively, Murray needs to conserve energy!
> 
> 
> I'm with wifey and Lyn on this one.
> 
> I suspect the crowd wolf-whistles had rather more to do with them being bored to tears than Andy's looks


I agree on both points. (which is about how many the Bulgarian scored). 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope everyone is well and ready to go kick some butt


Afternoon, John!
No butt kicking for me today.
Nice quiet day off for me after two days of hard work on the roof.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning! I'll be riding an office chair the rest of this week. Foreman again.


Good morning, Ed! 
Hope that means we'll see you in here a bit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!
> No butt kicking for me today.
> Nice quiet day off for me after two days of hard work on the roof.


I cant DO roofs. As hard as I've tried.
I get very wobbly up there. I don't handle heights well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I cant DO roofs. As hard as I've tried.
> I get very wobbly up there. I don't handle heights well.


I'm very good with heights. 
Used to like sleeping on mountain ledges and in trees.
But never in trees on mountain ledges. 
I get a little more nervous than i used to, but that's just an increased awareness of my own mortality. 
When I was young I thought I'd live forever.
Now i'm not so sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon Cold Dark Room and Cold Dark Roomates! 
43 degrees at the moment and i'm on the voddy but not the roof! 
Reading today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, John!
> No butt kicking for me today.
> Nice quiet day off for me after two days of hard work on the roof.




well deserved  enjoy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon Cold Dark Room and Cold Dark Roomates!
> 43 degrees at the moment and i'm on the voddy but not the roof!
> Reading today.




wooohooo, the potato juice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo, the potato juice


Yeah.
I drank all the beer yesterday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Funny. This morning I was required to take a random drug and alcohol test.
Boy! I can't wait until I retire so I can start shooting heroin.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You'd think that after 33 plus years of service some level of trust would have been established...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny. This morning I was required to take a random drug and alcohol test.
> Boy! I can't wait until I retire so I can start shooting heroin.


Random ?
Throws a dice, "Today we are testing for ecstasy"
Throws dice again, "And Reisling."
It'd be most unlucky to be caught.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'd think that after 33 plus years of service some level of trust would have been established...........


Probably some silly law.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I find it amusing that we get drug tested because the school board says: "we hold commercial drivers licenses."
But no teacher has ever been drug tested. And they are with your children all day long.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah.
> I drank all the beer yesterday.




i had none at home so i had a bottle of wine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had none at home so i had a bottle of wine


Might have some wine this evening.
Did you enjoy it ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I find it amusing that we get drug tested because the school board says: "we hold commercial drivers licenses."
> But no teacher has ever been drug tested. And they are with your children all day long.


The truth is that the teachers union doesn't back down and ours is much weaker!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny. This morning I was required to take a random drug and alcohol test.
> Boy! I can't wait until I retire so I can start shooting heroin.




if our company did that we would have no staff! I know one who drinks at lunch and at least 6 that smoke grads before work and at brake!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I find it amusing that we get drug tested because the school board says: "we hold commercial drivers licenses."
> But no teacher has ever been drug tested. And they are with your children all day long.




strange one right enough!


----------



## johnandjade

to the battle cruiser!!


----------



## johnandjade

had a call from my boss, soon as i get my license (eventually) I could be earning an extra quid an hour through bonuses


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 185994
> 
> 
> to the battle cruiser!!


Apparently THAT car is free.
And there's only one left!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently THAT car is free.
> And there's only one left!!




don't forget the 'give way' ... thirsty john boy coming through sign


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had a call from my boss, soon as i get my license (eventually) I could be earning an extra quid an hour through bonuses


Incentive, my friend, incentive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't forget the 'give way' ... thirsty john boy coming through sign


Ever done a moonie under a "Pay and Display" sign whilst holding a fiver ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Incentive, my friend, incentive.




knowing i've done a good days work is incentive enough for me  


.... but, yeah. I'm going to go with a different instructor and hopefully that'll be the last hurdle


----------



## JoesMum

Could I comment that this is family forum and that the more risqué posts seem to be happening more frequently in here? - steely dans, booze, etc. 

We worry about spud's mum and yet she might not exactly feel comfortable with the 'adult' drift to the conversation that seems to be becoming more frequent. 

Sorry, I'm not a moderator (well, not on here anyway), but I don't want anyone getting into trouble.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ever done a moonie under a "Pay and Display" sign whilst holding a fiver ?




possibly! our fivers are plastic now!




let it go and



it 'bounces' back! 


in some areas here the ATM actually gives the option to withdraw a fiver!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Could I comment that this is family forum and that the more risqué posts seem to be happening more frequently in here? - steely dans, booze, etc.
> 
> We worry about spud's mum and yet she might not exactly feel comfortable with the 'adult' drift to the conversation that seems to be becoming more frequent.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not a moderator (well, not on here anyway), but I don't want anyone getting into trouble.




understood mum


----------



## johnandjade

johnny cab called and homeward bound, my polish co worker is going to pop up tonight to say hello


----------



## johnandjade

animalsess, mineral or plant??? 




















... yip, its a meerkat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Could I comment that this is family forum and that the more risqué posts seem to be happening more frequently in here? - steely dans, booze, etc.
> 
> We worry about spud's mum and yet she might not exactly feel comfortable with the 'adult' drift to the conversation that seems to be becoming more frequent.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not a moderator (well, not on here anyway), but I don't want anyone getting into trouble.


Fair point , to some extent, i think we should be a bit more cautious with the risque posts. 
But some mention of alcohol is pretty much unavoidable. 
Hopefully we'll see Spud's Mum and other younger members in the Cold Dark Room, they are very welcome, and we should all keep this in mind, family forum, family thread. 
And now Spud's mum is back as school, hopefully she will start posting more again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> possibly! our fivers are plastic now!
> View attachment 185996
> View attachment 185997
> 
> 
> let it go and
> View attachment 185998
> 
> 
> it 'bounces' back!
> 
> 
> in some areas here the ATM actually gives the option to withdraw a fiver!!


I've never seen one of these.
Please bring one so i can examine (nick) it in January.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> animalsess, mineral or plant???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... yip, its a meerkat


That's sort of cheating, but since the game kind of failed, 20points!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair point , to some extent, i think we should be a bit more cautious with the risque posts.
> But some mention of alcohol is pretty much unavoidable.
> Hopefully we'll see Spud's Mum and other younger members in the Cold Dark Room, they are very welcome, and we should all keep this in mind, family forum, family thread.
> And now Spud's mum is back as school, hopefully she will start posting more again.




i'll be the first to hold my hands up


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've never seen one of these.
> Please bring one so i can examine (nick) it in January.




are wifey and you up for it? if you have a ruff date (calendar date  ) i can put in for time off work 

and of course! cost us 70000.67 euros though


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's sort of cheating, but since the game kind of failed, 20points!




we all knew the answer lol


----------



## johnandjade

my taxi is apparently a skoda rapid... 

it's anything but rapid!!! 

the driver has picked me up from work a few times, he is soooo miserable!!! guess who ain't getting a tip!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll be the first to hold my hands up


And I the second.
It's my thread so I am partly responsible.


----------



## johnandjade

'how has your day been driver?' 

'terrible!' 'you?' 

... 'fantastic!! i've had a craker!  


he really is that bad, no joy at all


----------



## johnandjade

I think this guys destination should be the cemetery!! he really should drive a hearst!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> are wifey and you up for it? if you have a ruff date (calendar date  ) i can put in for time off work
> 
> and of course! cost us 70000.67 euros though


Flights and hotels should be much cheaper in January.
Any time between the 10th and the 20th would be best for us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my taxi is apparently a skoda rapid...
> 
> it's anything but rapid!!!
> 
> the driver has picked me up from work a few times, he is soooo miserable!!! guess who ain't getting a tip!!!!


UK taxi drivers talk too much.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> UK taxi drivers talk too much.




i can out do them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can out do them


Yep, me too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, me too!




especially when answering with 


ahh wibble


----------



## johnandjade

we have finished watching true blood... now its my turn to pick! 
I think i will pick 'band of brothers' must have watched it at least half a dozen times by now.. it really is an amazing and humbling watch. 
add in the interviews with the vets, fantastic guys, a true inspiration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have finished watching true blood... now its my turn to pick!
> I think i will pick 'band of brothers' must have watched it at least half a dozen times by now.. it really is an amazing and humbling watch.
> add in the interviews with the vets, fantastic guys, a true inspiration.


Heard of it, vaguely.
Just googled it.
Might be worth getting.


----------



## johnandjade

brilliant stuff! 

true blood took around 3weeks. I'll have this done by the weekend.




then there is the pacific box set. not as good a watch but still aw inspiring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186003
> 
> 
> brilliant stuff!
> 
> true blood took around 3weeks. I'll have this done by the weekend.
> View attachment 186004
> 
> 
> 
> then there is the pacific box set. not as good a watch but still aw inspiring.


Doctor Who takes quite a while.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i'll be the first to hold my hands up





Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I the second.
> It's my thread so I am partly responsible.


And I'm probably guilty too. I just thought we ought to be careful


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> had a call from my boss, soon as i get my license (eventually) I could be earning an extra quid an hour through bonuses



Do you know what American money would be the same as a quid?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ever done a moonie under a "Pay and Display" sign whilst holding a fiver ?



 Oh, MY!!! Don't give him ideas!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And I'm probably guilty too. I just thought we ought to be careful




its a very fair point mum. us boys need to be kept in check some times... its the mearkat in us


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Do you know what American money would be the same as a quid?


A quid is slang for £1. John's just saying it's a way of earning a little extra money... $1.34 US per hour according to Google


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Do you know what American money would be the same as a quid?




a quid is a one pound. I guess the equivalent would be a buck?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Could I comment that this is family forum and that the more risqué posts seem to be happening more frequently in here? - steely dans, booze, etc.
> 
> We worry about spud's mum and yet she might not exactly feel comfortable with the 'adult' drift to the conversation that seems to be becoming more frequent.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not a moderator (well, not on here anyway), but I don't want anyone getting into trouble.



Thanks for the reminder. I don't always remember that.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!! Don't give him ideas!!!




i'll do it for a quid


----------



## johnandjade

tea time mac 'n' cheese 

dvd going on


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> a quid is a one pound. I guess the equivalent would be a buck?



I think a pound is more like 1.5 dollars...Guess I could google it if I wasn't so lazy!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Hi guys I'm dying today woke up in the night with excruciating pain in my mouth and yep my crown has fallen out and the pain is something else having to wait until tomorrow for an appointment so I've dosed myself up to the eyeballs on painkillers which basically aren't touching the pain at all and I'm lying now my bed wanting the ground to open up and swallow me whole! My face feels like a mini bomb has exploded inside of it so going to have a read of your post to cheers me up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do you know what American money would be the same as a quid?


A quid is a pound sterling, so equal to 1.35 US dollars.
So a one dollar bill would be nearest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!! Don't give him ideas!!!


No, that was most certainly a mistake.


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> I cant DO roofs. As hard as I've tried.
> I get very wobbly up there. I don't handle heights well.


I can't do heights either I come over very peculiar indeed and end up lying belly down and shouting commands which are usually like "help" and "don't ******** touch me" which I appreciate totally contradict one another


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys I'm dying today woke up in the night with excruciating pain in my mouth and yep my crown has fallen out and the pain is something else having to wait until tomorrow for an appointment so I've dosed myself up to the eyeballs on painkillers which basically aren't touching the pain at all and I'm lying now my bed wanting the ground to open up and swallow me whole! My face feels like a mini bomb has exploded inside of it so going to have a read of your post to cheers me up


Oh, golly!
Toothache is so bad, right in your head and unscratchable! 
Clove oil or alcohol can also help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I can't do heights either I come over very peculiar indeed and end up lying belly down and shouting commands which are usually like "help" and "don't ******** touch me" which I appreciate totally contradict one another


Don't fancy scaling Mount Toubkal with me next month then ?
(highest mountain in North Africa, near Marrakech, Morocco. )


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys I'm dying today woke up in the night with excruciating pain in my mouth and yep my crown has fallen out and the pain is something else having to wait until tomorrow for an appointment so I've dosed myself up to the eyeballs on painkillers which basically aren't touching the pain at all and I'm lying now my bed wanting the ground to open up and swallow me whole! My face feels like a mini bomb has exploded inside of it so going to have a read of your post to cheers me up


Nasty  You have my sympathies. 

I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys I'm dying today woke up in the night with excruciating pain in my mouth and yep my crown has fallen out and the pain is something else having to wait until tomorrow for an appointment so I've dosed myself up to the eyeballs on painkillers which basically aren't touching the pain at all and I'm lying now my bed wanting the ground to open up and swallow me whole! My face feels like a mini bomb has exploded inside of it so going to have a read of your post to cheers me up




boo  sorry to hear


----------



## Marinated mamma

Lyn W said:


> Busy day - the kids are back so rather hectic settling them in.
> I have a class full of boys - most are almost 6 feet tall and some are quite volatile so wondering whether to ask if I can order a Taser - or a bodyguard


Taser taser please make it a taser! Video it! Make it a taser make it a taser sorry can hardly contain my excitement


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't fancy scaling Mount Toubkal with me next month then ?
> (highest mountain in North Africa, near Marrakech, Morocco. )


No, no I don't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> No, no I don't!


Oh, well, the offers on, if you change your mind.
Only takes two days.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, the offers on, if you change your mind.
> Only takes two days.


Huh! (The actual noise I made when I read that)!


----------



## Marinated mamma

I have new painkillers and they have sort of started to make some tiny improvement but only taken the edge off the pain! Hubby is scared to come home tonight as I'm a nightmare when in pain so he's staying at the farm (good idea) but he came back briefly to drop off some stronger painkillers and they have helped somewhat! I could do with some pliers though not to pull it out but to smash over my own head ... I hate tooth ache not cool


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I have new painkillers and they have sort of started to make some tiny improvement but only taken the edge off the pain! Hubby is scared to come home tonight as I'm a nightmare when in pain so he's staying at the farm (good idea) but he came back briefly to drop off some stronger painkillers and they have helped somewhat! I could do with some pliers though not to pull it out but to smash over my own head ... I hate tooth ache not cool


No, not cool. 
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Moozillion

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys I'm dying today woke up in the night with excruciating pain in my mouth and yep my crown has fallen out and the pain is something else having to wait until tomorrow for an appointment so I've dosed myself up to the eyeballs on painkillers which basically aren't touching the pain at all and I'm lying now my bed wanting the ground to open up and swallow me whole! My face feels like a mini bomb has exploded inside of it so going to have a read of your post to cheers me up



OMG!!! I HATE tooth pain!!! How awful... NO ONE can see you today????


----------



## Marinated mamma

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! I HATE tooth pain!!! How awful... NO ONE can see you today????


No I've had to rearrange hair appointments for next three day which as you can imagine has pleased my ladies no end but nothing I can do about it to be fair! It's a pain when I'm ill as I have to double up on appointments for about a week after and end up shattered, but it's either that or I lose business oh the joys of working for myself! I need an apprentice! May have to take on a protege (think that's how you spell it! Wouldn't wanna trust my auto correct)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> No I've had to rearrange hair appointments for next three day which as you can imagine has pleased my ladies no end but nothing I can do about it to be fair! It's a pain when I'm ill as I have to double up on appointments for about a week after and end up shattered, but it's either that or I lose business oh the joys of working for myself! I need an apprentice! May have to take on a protege (think that's how you spell it! Wouldn't wanna trust my auto correct)


It's protègè, but close enough!
How much you offering ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's protègè, but close enough!
> How much you offering ?


Actually it's protegé * ends pedant mode *


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

You people better be careful or spell check will turn it to prostraight ! Or worst .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Actually it's protegé * ends pedant mode *


You are correct, of course, i hit the wrong key, if you'll believe me. 
But i believe it's still protégé ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You people better be careful or spell check will turn it to prostraight ! Or worst .


I have disabled spellcheck, Gramps. 
It's silly.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have disabled spellcheck, Gramps.
> It's silly.


Maybe I should cause it gets me into trouble with my kids all the time !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Maybe I should cause it gets me into trouble with my kids all the time !


Ah, but is that just an excuse ?
They say " You're talking about Buds again! "*
And you say " No, no, i'm talking about buds, my friends on the forum".


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's protègè, but close enough!
> How much you offering ?


Yeah I couldn't remember what little hats the o and the e needed so left them out completely! Glad I did now as the o didn't even need a hat (accent is the correct terminology I think but I prefer hat)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Yeah I couldn't remember what little hats the o and the e needed so left them out completely! Glad I did now as the o didn't even need a hat


I'm still not certain, but can't be bothered to look it up!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's protègè, but close enough!
> How much you offering ?


Don't think I was actually gonna offer anything just being close to me should get enough applicants! Pah who am I kidding


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have disabled spellcheck, Gramps.
> It's silly.


Yes very very silly I was watching Paul the film and posted on face book in bed eating Ben and jerrys watching Paul but it came out and I quote " in bed eating Ben and jerrys and watching porn" my eldest son burst into my room and screamed "mum sort it out" very embarrassing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Don't think I was actually gonna offer anything just being close to me should get enough applicants! Pah who am I kidding


Well, i'd be happy to meet you for one! 
Mid January, Costa del Sol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Yes very very silly I was watching Paul the film and posted on face book in bed eating Ben and jerrys watching Paul but it came out and I quote " in bed eating Ben and jerrys and watching porn" my eldest son burst into my room and screamed "mum sort it out" very embarrassing


Ummm, desperately trying to explain. 
Ooops.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but is that just an excuse ?
> They say " You're talking about Buds again! "*
> And you say " No, no, i'm talking about buds, my friends on the forum".


No when I talk Buds my spell check is good to me and so is the Buds !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No when I talk Buds my spell check is good to me and so is the Buds !


Fair enough!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Ah the pain is back with avengeance


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'd be happy to meet you for one!
> Mid January, Costa del Sol!


Sounds delightful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Ah the pain is back with avengeance



Oh, dear, really, really horrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Sounds delightful!


We'll keep you informed


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll keep you informed


Yea please do


----------



## Marinated mamma

I've found some sleeping tablets so going to hit the sack and hopefully manage to get some sleep night folks


----------



## WhitneyO

Wine and grilling!!! The evening is going to be great! How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I've found some sleeping tablets so going to hit the sack and hopefully manage to get some sleep night folks


Night, night.
Sleep well. (hopefully)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

WhitneyO said:


> Wine and grilling!!! The evening is going to be great! How is everyone?


Are we all welcome to dinner ? I'm ready to eat !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> Wine and grilling!!! The evening is going to be great! How is everyone?


Nice to see you, Whitney! 
I think we're all pretty well, and having fun.
How are you ?


----------



## WhitneyO

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Are we all welcome to dinner ? I'm ready to eat !


Sure!!


----------



## WhitneyO

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to see you, Whitney!
> I think we're all pretty well, an having fun.
> How are you ?


I'm good just settling down from a busy few days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> Sure!!


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That looks delicious.


----------



## WhitneyO

L


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That looks delicious.


 Lol I try I like to eat healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> L
> Lol I try I like to eat healthy.


Well, it looks healthy and delicious too.
(not always the case) .
Enjoy your relaxation after a hard week.


----------



## WhitneyO

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it looks healthy and delicious too.
> (not always the case) .
> Enjoy your relaxation after a hard week.


Thanks! You too!


----------



## Marinated mamma

WhitneyO said:


> Sure!!


Whitney please can I come too that looks fantastic! Yum yum yum


----------



## WhitneyO

Marinated mamma said:


> Whitney please can I come too that looks fantastic! Yum yum yum


Sure the more the merrier but I thought you was headed to bed haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tis most quiet in here.
I'm off to read for a bit, may be back later.
Night night, glorious Rommmates.


----------



## Marinated mamma

WhitneyO said:


> Sure the more the merrier but I thought you was headed to bed haha


 spoil sport!!!
I was waiting for the sleeping tablets to take effect!! A girl can dream can't she? I wouldn't have been able to actually eat anything anyway opening my mouth hurts way too much! Hence why I am awake at this ungodly hour well at least I got a few hours rest and roll on 12:15 dentist appointment!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.




morning mum  

how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you bunch of lovley people! another doris day in paradise


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum
> 
> how are you today?


Still trying to decide... the coffee hasn't reached my brain yet


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Still trying to decide... the coffee hasn't reached my brain yet




currently in mc d's getting mine


----------



## johnandjade

dolly spartan


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are correct, of course, i hit the wrong key, if you'll believe me.
> But i believe it's still protégé ?


You are acutely correct


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> dolly spartan


Everybody loves dolly! 

My tooth hurts

Morning CDR


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, personally, am more a Patsy or Wynette fan. Just saying …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There are bits of Dolly I loved years ago. But that wasn't musically as it were.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There are bits of Dolly I loved years ago. But that wasn't musically as it were.


I love country music my all time favourite song 'you should be here' by cole swindle brilliant but I can't say I don't love a bit of old Tammy Wynette too and yep gotta soft spot for dolly!


----------



## Marinated mamma

OH and a country song came out this year called 'you know somebody' but ironically I don't know who wrote it! I like that one too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Marinated mamma said:


> and yep gotta Not So Soft spot for Dolly's soft spots!


LOL 
Them ladies and some good 
David Allan Coe, Hank SR, Hank Jr, Hank3, and The Original BOB WILLS AND HIS TEXAS PLAYBOYS! 
Love them all and town is never the same when I drive through …


----------



## Marinated mamma

Cowboy_Ken said:


> LOL
> Them ladies and some good
> David Allan Coe, Hank SR, Hank Jr, Hank3, and The Original BOB WILLS AND HIS TEXAS PLAYBOYS!
> Love them all and town is never the same when I drive through …


Ahem I just have to point out Dolly's soft spots don't look so soft (damn that pesky silicone) even after you've muddled up me words! 

And I don't know all them people but will you tube them later and report back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Most "modern country music" kills me. 24 yrs old and singing about his hardships, give me a break! He don't know nuthin' yet! I have been turned on to a youngster named, "Dillon Carmichael" that does some good country. I've only been able to find 2 of his songs on iTunes though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well friends, it's 2:19am for this old Cowboy and I have really no business being up. That said, I bid you all good night. It's morning now but my "time to wake up Ken " will be here soon enough. Night all.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Everybody loves dolly!
> 
> My tooth hurts
> 
> Morning CDR




thers nothing worse


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well friends, it's 2:19am for this old Cowboy and I have really no business being up. That said, I bid you all good night. It's morning now but my "time to wake up Ken " will be here soon enough. Night all.




sleep well ken


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> OH and a country song came out this year called 'you know somebody' but ironically I don't know who wrote it! I like that one too!


Hunter Hayes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
I've got a student in a minute, but not quite sure which one. 
It's one of two sisters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning you bunch of lovley people! another doris day in paradise


Good afternoon, John.
The jellyfish were restless last night, so i woke up a few times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Everybody loves dolly!
> 
> My tooth hurts
> 
> Morning CDR


Good afternoon, mamma. 
Hope you can get that tooth sorted today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well friends, it's 2:19am for this old Cowboy and I have really no business being up. That said, I bid you all good night. It's morning now but my "time to wake up Ken " will be here soon enough. Night all.


Hi, Ken and goodnight, Ken!
Sorry I missed you
Cough, cough!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> The jellyfish were restless last night, so i woke up a few times.




good afternoon mr adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thers nothing worse


Nothing worse than Dolly Parton, or toothache ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon mr adam


Just finished my lesson, but as it mainly involved looking at our Fuengirola holiday snaps, that was fine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing worse than Dolly Parton, or toothache ?




catch 22


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just finished my lesson, but as it mainly involved looking at our Fuengirola holiday snaps, that was fine.




brilliant! nearly time to leave work for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant! nearly time to leave work for me


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Today was an unexpected lesson, the return of a student who'd stopped for the summer.
Next lesson for me is Saturday morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Today was an unexpected lesson, the return of a student who'd stopped for the summer.
> Next lesson for me is Saturday morning.




I'm working on Saturday too


----------



## johnandjade

refreshment time


----------



## johnandjade

music plays.... 


oh my auld man's a dustman, he wares a dustmans cap! 


today in work I found a Christmas cd... yip, it went on . one of the guys in there is daft as brush (he's fantastic ) and one point the 2 of us were singing in duet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music plays....
> 
> 
> oh my auld man's a dustman, he wares a dustmans cap!
> 
> 
> today in work I found a Christmas cd... yip, it went on . one of the guys in there is daft as brush (he's fantastic ) and one point the 2 of us were singing in duet


He wears cor blimey trousers,
And he lives in a council flat.
I would have joined in, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He wears cor blimey trousers,
> And he lives in a council flat.
> I would have joined in, too.




instead of 'noel' we were singing 'i'm no well'  poor chap is around 50, had a heart attack (no long back at work) and going through a divorce hasn't lost his wibble though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> instead of 'noel' we were singing 'i'm no well'  poor chap is around 50, had a heart attack (no long back at work) and going through a divorce hasn't lost his wibble though.


He'll need it, poor fellow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll need it, poor fellow.




we all do!!


----------



## johnandjade

to business... spain. how long do will we chalk up for, say a week?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll need it, poor fellow.




you'd love him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to business... spain. how long do will we chalk up for, say a week?


Wibble! 
wifey and I will probably only do three or four days again, I don't like to leave Tidgy for long if i don't have to, and we have a day travelling in each direction to add on. 
You can stay longer if you wish, of course


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!
> wifey and I will probably only do three or four days again, I don't like to leave Tidgy for long if i don't have to, and we have a day travelling in each direction to add on.
> You can stay longer if you wish, of course



that's perfectly understandable sir! i shall talk with jade when i get home from the 'navy ship'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's perfectly understandable sir! i shall talk with jade when i get home from the 'navy ship'


Good, good, the sooner we get a fixed date, the better, as we can then try to get others to join us.


----------



## johnandjade

ACHTUNG!!!!! 

cold dark holibags in January!!! 

volunteers needed!!! 

we want you!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good, the sooner we get a fixed date, the better, as we can then try to get others to join us.




 


see below


----------



## johnandjade

iron maiden agrees!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ACHTUNG!!!!!
> 
> cold dark holibags in January!!!
> 
> volunteers needed!!!
> 
> we want you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186134


We all have to have a hat.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We all have to have a hat.



the sillier the better 


... like ladies day at ascot races


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the sillier the better
> 
> 
> ... like ladies day at ascot races


It'll make it easier to keep track of each other in a crowd.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll make it easier to keep track of each other in a crowd.




very true!!


----------



## johnandjade

mr ed...


----------



## johnandjade

ken...


----------



## johnandjade

its ment to be!!!


----------



## johnandjade

miss womblyn!!!


----------



## johnandjade

tin foil for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey.





I could do with one of them... the inside might fit my ego


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me.




awesome!!! especially for tea parties


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awesome!!! especially for tea parties


Absolutely. 
I played the Mad Hatter in a play, once.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely.
> I played the Mad Hatter in a play, once.



serving up Irish coffee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> serving up Irish coffee


Indeed, cold Irish coffee.


----------



## johnandjade

just sent jade a message as she wants me home, obviously, what woman wouldn't  ... 



she probably won't get the reference:/


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely.
> I played the Mad Hatter in a play, once.



...and didn't have to do much "acting" at all- could just be your wonderfully mad self!!!


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hunter Hayes


Thankyou zero pilot I knew I could count on you to help!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and didn't have to do much "acting" at all- could just be your wonderfully mad self!!!


Yep , definite case of typecasting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 186145


Very good! 
I like that.
Afternoon, Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and didn't have to do much "acting" at all- could just be your wonderfully mad self!!!


A hat for you ?


----------



## Marinated mamma

So I've been to the dentist today he gave me some evil yellow tablets from the pits of hell but they are starting to work! So I've been asleep most of the afternoon because I can yay 
also having a calzone for tea from the take away double yay 
And the great British bake off is on the telly 
Cannot believe I'm sitting here with significantly less pain ... It's marvellous 
I'm off to put my tortoises to bed as my boy has been doing it for the last two nights


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A hat for you ?
> View attachment 186146


Just don't get a fes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> So I've been to the dentist today he gave me some evil yellow tablets from the pits of hell but they are starting to work! So I've been asleep most of the afternoon because I can yay
> also having a calzone for tea from the take away double yay
> And the great British bake off is on the telly
> Cannot believe I'm sitting here with significantly less pain ... It's marvellous
> I'm off to put my tortoises to bed as my boy has been doing it for the last two nights


So glad the pains gone away a bit. 
Say nighty night to the tortoises from The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Just don't get a fes


John and I both have them.
I live in Fes.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A hat for you ?
> View attachment 186146



HAHAHAH!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Marinated mamma said:


> So I've been to the dentist today he gave me some evil yellow tablets from the pits of hell but they are starting to work! So I've been asleep most of the afternoon because I can yay
> also having a calzone for tea from the take away double yay
> And the great British bake off is on the telly
> Cannot believe I'm sitting here with significantly less pain ... It's marvellous
> I'm off to put my tortoises to bed as my boy has been doing it for the last two nights



SO GLAD that you're getting some relief!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Marinated mamma said:


> Just don't get a fes


Adam looks very dashing in his fez! And John does too!!!  I may make one for Elsa...


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam looks very dashing in his fez! And John does too!!!  I may make one for Elsa...


That would be a great photo! 
Must try to get one for The Tidge, too!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 186145




theres a joke in there about his 'apparatus'


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> So I've been to the dentist today he gave me some evil yellow tablets from the pits of hell but they are starting to work! So I've been asleep most of the afternoon because I can yay
> also having a calzone for tea from the take away double yay
> And the great British bake off is on the telly
> Cannot believe I'm sitting here with significantly less pain ... It's marvellous
> I'm off to put my tortoises to bed as my boy has been doing it for the last two nights


Glad you're feeling better. 

I have Bake Off recording as Andy Murray is playing Kei Nishikori and I have to watch that. 

He's won the first set pretty convincingly - fingers crossed


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Thankyou zero pilot I knew I could count on you to help!




always he is a saint


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> theres a joke in there about his 'apparatus'



Hmmmm...I don't get it. I wonder if it's another cultural phrase difference?
I assumed it was a pun using "juggler" for "jugular." If it's too naughty we can have the post removed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A hat for you ?
> View attachment 186146




a mrs b bonnet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> I have Bake Off recording as Andy Murray is playing Kei Nishikori and I have to watch that.
> 
> He's won the first set pretty convincingly - fingers crossed


Thanks, id forgotten.
Will tune in now! 
(tennis, not Bake Off.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm...I don't get it. I wonder if it's another cultural phrase difference?
> I assumed it was a pun using "juggler" for "jugular." If it's too naughty we can have the post removed.


It was a pun for jugular. 
No cultural difference here, John is just being obscure and naughty! 
Stop it, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Typical, I tune into the tennis and it's immediately halted due to rain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The cloud's been lured away by an offer of strawberries, so play resumes.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was a pun for jugular.
> No cultural difference here, John is just being obscure and naughty!
> Stop it, John!



I should have known!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The cloud's been lured away by an offer of strawberries, so play resumes.



HAHAH!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> theres a joke in there about his 'apparatus'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 186149


Sorry, i still don't get the apparatus bit ?
Silly dog, he'll be so embarrassed when he sees that photo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The strawberries were not sufficient!
The cloud has come back and is crying! 
They are going to put the roof on, I think and ban the cloud from watching! 
very exciting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Think the roof's on now, but I can hear the cloud tapping on it and trying to get in. 
It should've bought a ticket!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Think the roof's on now, but I can hear the cloud tapping on it and trying to get in.
> It should've bought a ticket!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One set all! 
I nearly forgot about the tennis, been watching the roof.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Think the roof's on now, but I can hear the cloud tapping on it and trying to get in.
> It should've bought a ticket!



You are so silly!!!!!!!!  (...and we're so glad!  )


----------



## Moozillion

Ok, enough sitting at the computer.
I'm off to the treadmill!!!! ...but I never seem to get very far...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You are so silly!!!!!!!!  (...and we're so glad!  )


I would make a very good commentator, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok, enough sitting at the computer.
> I'm off to the treadmill!!!! ...but I never seem to get very far...


You could put wheels on it.
And then place it at the top of a hill.
See you later, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The game has turned.
Nishikori is better at this stage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some of the audience in the cheaper seats are talking amongst themselves, playing Pokemon Go and complaining that the cloud has been shut out.
Andy Murray whinges and whines to the umpire chapess in the giant kiddies high chair and the umpire tells the crowd to shut it or she'll give them lines.
They go quiet and Murray wins the game.
So he shouts a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Break to Murray 4-3.
Not quite sure how he managed that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, i still don't get the apparatus bit ?
> Silly dog, he'll be so embarrassed when he sees that photo!




usually a juggler, will juggle ????


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys! 

Went back to hell today 
But gymnastics was fun yesterday, even if it did leave me sore. Got back to work with new skills and landed all my free walkovers on a crash mat. Also, it seems my work has payed off. All holiday I was working on getting more power and really stretching in my back handsprings and I got used to doing them on grass. When I did it on the mat, I got so much power that I flew backwards after landing haha. 

How have you all been?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 186151


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would make a very good commentator, I think.


YES!!!! I think you would make a wonderful commentator!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Went back to hell today
> But gymnastics was fun yesterday, even if it did leave me sore. Got back to work with new skills and landed all my free walkovers on a crash mat. Also, it seems my work has payed off. All holiday I was working on getting more power and really stretching in my back handsprings and I got used to doing them on grass. When I did it on the mat, I got so much power that I flew backwards after landing haha.
> 
> How have you all been?


We're good, Spud's Mum, glad to have you back in the Cold Dark Room.
Sounds like you're really doing well at the gymnastics!
Did you watch it in the Olympics ? 
Medals for Team GB, most unusual.


----------



## johnandjade

2yrs in....



he loves a good scratch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!! I think you would make a wonderful commentator!


I'll have to find a game of American football and give a running commentary on that.
(not actually running, or i'd quickly get out of breath and be unable to speak.)


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186153


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 
...or should I say "BA AHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## johnandjade

good night kisses for daddy


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186153




it was ment to say 'goat' !!! ahhh!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186155
> 
> 
> 
> good night kisses for daddy


Oh, so SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> it was ment to say 'goat' !!! ahhh!!!



But the "kidding" still works!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2yrs in....
> View attachment 186154
> 
> 
> he loves a good scratch


Lovely! 
Only very recently has Tidgy started enjoying a shell rub, but she's always liked a head rub.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> But the "kidding" still works!




double barrled


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Only very recently has Tidgy started enjoying a shell rub, but she's always liked a head rub.




so funny to watch the 'bum wiggle' isn't it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186155
> 
> 
> 
> good night kisses for daddy


That is adorable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so funny to watch the 'bum wiggle' isn't it


She doesn't do that. 
Just sort of chills and stretches and looks at me ferociously if I stop.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of the audience in the cheaper seats are talking amongst themselves, playing Pokemon Go and complaining that the cloud has been shut out.
> Andy Murray whinges and whines to the umpire chapess in the giant kiddies high chair and the umpire tells the crowd to shut it or she'll give them lines.
> They go quiet and Murray wins the game.
> So he shouts a lot.


Like it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, I got distracted, but luckily they waited til I was paying attention.
Third set Murray 6-4.
He was struggling somewhat, but has shouted himself into action.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Went back to hell today
> But gymnastics was fun yesterday, even if it did leave me sore. Got back to work with new skills and landed all my free walkovers on a crash mat. Also, it seems my work has payed off. All holiday I was working on getting more power and really stretching in my back handsprings and I got used to doing them on grass. When I did it on the mat, I got so much power that I flew backwards after landing haha.
> 
> How have you all been?


Hello again 

Glad the gym went well today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somebody just rang the dinner gong !!!!
"DONG!" 
The umpire orders the point replayed, Andy looks annoyed.
I think he wanted to go off for dinner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Andy is now talking to his stool. 
I'm saying no more on that point, haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Andy is still arguing with the umpire about when he can go to dinner and shouts, "That is not good enough!"
In the meantime Nish has been playing tennis and is now 3-1 up in the set.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Murray is now in a right old tizzy and is acting like a schoolgirl.
And playing tennis like one.
(no offence Spud's Mum). 
4-1 to Nishikori who is taking full advantage.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Murray is now in a right old tizzy and is acting like a schoolgirl.
> And playing tennis like one.
> (no offence Spud's Mum).
> 4-1 to Nishikori who is taking full advantage.


Insult to schoolgirls. 

The strop is more toddler-like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Insult to schoolgirls.
> 
> The strop is more toddler-like


Or even baby-like, frankly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Andy's gotta forget about this and start again.
Nish has taken the set 6-1. 
Deciding set, Murray is good enough to win, but can he calm down ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or even baby-like, frankly.


Babies do it because they have no other communication method. 

Toddlers do it even though they can communicate properly. 

It's toddler-like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He now seems to be asking the umpire out for dinner. 
How sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Babies do it because they have no other communication method.
> 
> Toddlers do it even though they can communicate properly.
> 
> It's toddler-like


I shall get upset and start shouting at my sofa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is so exciting! 
Nish has just gone off to Burger King.
Andy is staring at someone in the crowd.
i think the umpire turned him down. 
A moth has been chased about by a couple of ball collection bods and is escorted from the court. 
It clearly didn't have a ticket and has been told to go and sit in the naughty corner with the cloud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nishikori breaks again.
Murray has lost the plot.
Nish has only beaten him once before and is famous for freezing when playing big names. 
Murray has no one to blame but himself.
And the cloud. 
And the umpire.
And the people in the cheap seats.
And the moth.
And the dinner gong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear, it's all gone horribly wrong.
2-0.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oooooohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
Murray breaks back.
2-2
Has he got over it.?
He was shouting at his team again, that always seems to do him good.


----------



## JoesMum

And now Nish has broken back. I don't think Andy can win


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And now Nish has broken back. I don't think Andy can win


He needs help with his psychology. 
It's going to be difficult for sure.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He needs help with his psychology.
> It's going to be difficult for sure.


I agree but Nishikori is playing brilliantly. 

If Andy had been at his best, he'd still have struggled. Nishikori is getting to everything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I agree but Nishikori is playing brilliantly.
> 
> If Andy had been at his best, he'd still have struggled. Nishikori is getting to everything


Also agreed, but Nish is beginning to look just a little nervous.
Does he believe he can win this ?
40 love and allows Murray back to deuce. 
Who has the mental strength now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness, Murray breaks! 
4-4!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Looks like this may be decided on a tie break.
Or a game of paper, scissors, stone.


----------



## JoesMum

Murray 5-4 up!


----------



## JoesMum

Oh dear oh dear

5-5


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He now seems to be asking the umpire out for dinner.
> How sweet.



i actually did giggle out loud at this!!! You crack me up!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She doesn't do that.
> Just sort of chills and stretches and looks at me ferociously if I stop.




the death stare


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Babies do it because they have no other communication method.
> 
> Toddlers do it even though they can communicate properly.
> 
> It's toddler-like



EXCELLENT observation!!!! I think you deserve some points, but I'm not the one to dole them out.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is so exciting!
> Nish has just gone off to Burger King.
> Andy is staring at someone in the crowd.
> i think the umpire turned him down.
> A moth has been chased about by a couple of ball collection bods and is escorted from the court.
> It clearly didn't have a ticket and has been told to go and sit in the naughty corner with the cloud.


OMG!!!! You've got me in stitches!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the death stare


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks like this may be decided on a tie break.
> Or a game of paper, scissors, stone.



BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Andy is now talking to his stool.
> I'm saying no more on that point, haha.




giggles childishly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The umpire has just warned the crowd that if they don't shut up, she'll put them in the naughty corner with the moth and the cloud. 
It gets a bit quieter, but one or two clearly think this would be nice.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Babies do it because they have no other communication method.
> 
> Toddlers do it even though they can communicate properly.
> 
> It's toddler-like





its the mearkat in him!!


----------



## Moozillion

Adam, you REALLY SHOULD be a sports announcer!!! I believe you could make even golf exciting- or at least amusing!


----------



## Moozillion

Got to go and rustle up some dinner for hubby: he has an evening meeting tonight, so can't be late. 
Will be back later for more on this riveting tennis match!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Nishikori is the deserved winner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Break to Nishikori. 
He will serve for the match. 
Murray is busy bashing the top of the net with his racket and making a racket.
Oh, it's all over. 
Nish wins fair and square.


----------



## johnandjade

I'm sat watching the match....



really don't see the excitement in it?? 

don't find it striking at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Got to go and rustle up some dinner for hubby: he has an evening meeting tonight, so can't be late.
> Will be back later for more on this riveting tennis match!!!


Sorta finished.
Have a nice dinner, I think Murray will not be having a happy evening. 
They've locked the crowd in.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Adam, you REALLY SHOULD be a sports announcer!!! I believe you could make even golf exciting- or at least amusing!




doesn't have the 'apperatus' for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Nishikori is the deserved winner


Yes, Murray really lost it tonight, But Nishikori held his nerve, took his chances and played well. 
He looks happy.
And so he should. 
I think he's just asked the umpire out, too. 
Wonder if she said yes ??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Break to Nishikori.
> He will serve for the match.
> Murray is busy bashing the top of the net with his racket and making a racket.
> Oh, it's all over.
> Nish wins fair and square.





YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS!!!  


.. notice I learned a new smiley face


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm sat watching the match....
> View attachment 186159
> 
> 
> really don't see the excitement in it??
> 
> don't find it striking at all


Just be careful that Meerkat doesn't get hold of it again.
Then you'll see some excitement.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just be careful that Meerkat doesn't get hold of it again.
> Then you'll see some excitement.




he's got 2 weeks in the shoe.....

(to the mancave)


----------



## johnandjade

he has asked for a poster of rita hayworth??? 


hmmm....


----------



## johnandjade

my shelf of fun stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my shelf of fun stuff
> View attachment 186161


Fluffy is his warder ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fluffy is his warder ?




that's a before shot, when he was in 'gen pop'  

fluffly is actually garding a fold up chess set! its rather nice actually....

(to the mancave) 


... soon 


(ish)


----------



## johnandjade

huffs and puffs for breath... 





and as yet unused


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> huffs and puffs for breath...
> 
> View attachment 186164
> View attachment 186165
> 
> 
> and as yet unused
> View attachment 186166


Haha!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> huffs and puffs for breath...
> 
> View attachment 186164
> View attachment 186165
> 
> 
> and as yet unused
> View attachment 186166


 Oh, MY!!!
I'm already terrible at chess! If I tried to play this game with the drinks, I'd end up thinking it's Bingo! 
Do you play Bingo in the UK, or is that an American game?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!
> I'm already terrible at chess! If I tried to play this game with the drinks, I'd end up thinking it's Bingo!
> Do you play Bingo in the UK, or is that an American game?


No, we do have bingo.
Bingo clubs, usually full of the blue rinse brigade. 
And they do it in some of the tabloid newspapers.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!
> I'm already terrible at chess! If I tried to play this game with the drinks, I'd end up thinking it's Bingo!
> Do you play Bingo in the UK, or is that an American game?


Chess is agreat game I learned it in Germany .


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Chess is agreat game I learned it in Germany .


I agree that it's a great game, it's just too complicated for my little brain to keep up with! I'm a simple person...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Chess is agreat game I learned it in Germany .


It is.
I was Moroccan internet champion once and runner up twice.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> I agree that it's a great game, it's just too complicated for my little brain to keep up with! I'm a simple person...


It do take a lot of thought and a lot of time to loose !


----------



## Moozillion

This little fellow and I operate at about the same mental speed:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It do take a lot of thought and a lot of time to loose !


As you can see from my avatar, Tidgy plays and usually beats me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This little fellow and I operate at about the same mental speed:
> 
> View attachment 186172


I am a very patient chap.
I would wait at least 10.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> This little fellow and I operate at about the same mental speed:
> 
> View attachment 186172


Don't worry Ralf as you get older somethings take longer and others don't last that long !


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Cold Dark Room!
Good night, fellow Roomies!
Good night, Pirate!
Good night, Snow Leopard!
Good night, Jellyfish!
Good night, Armadillos!
Good night, Hedgehogs!
Good night, Whatever-Is-Glowing-Softly-Up-High-On-The-SW-Wall!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Cold Dark Room!
> Good night, fellow Roomies!
> Good night, Pirate!
> Good night, Snow Leopard!
> Good night, Jellyfish!
> Good night, Armadillos!
> Good night, Hedgehogs!
> Good night, Whatever-Is-Glowing-Softly-Up-High-On-The-SW-Wall!


The Cold Dark Room says," ". 
I say," Good night, Bea, sleep well."
The One-legged Pirate says, " Ahaaaaaaarggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!". 
The Snow Leopard says, "Meow! "
The Jellyfish say, "Wobble!".
The Armadillos say, " Snort! Snuffle!"
The Hedgehogs say, " Snuffle, snuffle, snuffle." 
And the Whatever-Is-Glowing-Softly-Up-High-On-The-SW-Wall, glows softly high on the South West wall.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Is everyone asleep ?! I miss the Cold Dar Room ! School has been taking up my life !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room says," ".
> I say," Good night, Bea, sleep well."
> The One-legged Pirate says, " Ahaaaaaaarggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!".
> The Snow Leopard says, "Meow! "
> The Jellyfish say, "Wobble!".
> The Armadillos say, " Snort! Snuffle!"
> The Hedgehogs say, " Snuffle, snuffle, snuffle."
> And the Whatever-Is-Glowing-Softly-Up-High-On-The-SW-Wall, glows softly high on the South West wall.



I couldn't resist another peek into CDR!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Chess is agreat game I learned it in Germany .


Ive been trying to learn but either no one wants to teach, or a chess board/pieces aren't available


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Is everyone asleep ?! I miss the Cold Dar Room ! School has been taking up my life !


Nope, i'm still about practicing my commentating. 
Are you settling in okay ?
Enjoying it ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive been trying to learn but either no one wants to teach, or a chess board/pieces aren't available


It's worth it spend 5.00 us and get plastic set and a cardboard board . After you learn get a nice set !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Dark* oh no!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i'm still about practicing my commentating.
> Are you settling in okay ?
> Enjoying it ?


Not enjoying too much. The program is confusing and the new coordinator is unorganized in my opinion (and actually the opinion of the whole class). But i saw some toddlers today and i miss working with kids so much  ! How have you been?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Dark* oh no!


If you were here we could play while on duty ( I also do security )


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's worth it spend 5.00 us and get plastic set and a cardboard board . After you learn get a nice set !


Thats a great idea! It never crossed my mind


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you were here we could play while on duty ( I also do security )


Are you allowed to?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Are you allowed to?


I Evan watch TV while on camera for 14 years !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Not enjoying too much. The program is confusing and the new coordinator is unorganized in my opinion (and actually the opinion of the whole class). But i saw some toddlers today and i miss working with kids so much  ! How have you been?


Mmmmmmmmmm, sorry about that, at least you're all in the same boat! 
Hopefully it'll get better an more organized. 
I've been great, hot, happy and herpetological .


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I Evan watch TV while on camera for 14 years !


Thats nice ! I can only get away with doing homework. 
We don't have tv's where i work. Just big screens to look at cameras.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, sorry about that, at least you're all in the same boat!
> Hopefully it'll get better an more organized.
> I've been great, hot, happy and herpetological .


Thanks! I hope so too. Its her first year doing the program so i should have figured she needed to test out her ideas. 
Thats good to hear. How is wifey & Tidgy?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I hope joes mum & john are doing well also !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats nice ! I can only get away with doing homework.
> We don't have tv's where i work. Just big screens to look at cameras.


Sorry same problem I watch my iPad but I told my supervisor I feel a iPad is better then the radio cause I would listen to rap music ! And both feel it's better to use my iPad and pause it if the phone rings !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thanks! I hope so too. Its her first year doing the program so i should have figured she needed to test out her ideas.
> Thats good to hear. How is wifey & Tidgy?


wifey's fine and happy, thanks.
Tidgy's little miss sulky drawers because she's not on the calendar this month. (seriously she's great) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I hope joes mum & john are doing well also !


Yes, Joe's mum's been watching the tennis and just spent a night sleeping next to the lions at London zoo, John's very busy at work, it's their busiest time, so he's hard at it, but still doing more than his targets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I've got a crick in my neck and shoulder! 
Ow! 
Going to bed to sleep it off an grumble at wifey.
See you all in the morning. 
Night nighty, Cold Dark Roommates!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry same problem I watch my iPad but I told my supervisor I feel a iPad is better then the radio cause I would listen to rap music ! And both feel it's better to use my iPad and pause it if the phone rings !


At least your supervisor is okay with it. My manager would not like us listening to music or watching movies. We only do that when they've all gone home for the day


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I've got a crick in my neck and shoulder!
> Ow!
> Going to bed to sleep it off an grumble at wifey.
> See you all in the morning.
> Night nighty, Cold Dark Roommates!


Goodnight! Hopefully ill be on tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 

* Waves to @Linhdan Nguyen * All is going well thanks


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!
> I'm already terrible at chess! If I tried to play this game with the drinks, I'd end up thinking it's Bingo!
> Do you play Bingo in the UK, or is that an American game?




its quite popular here now.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> its quite popular here now.


'Now'?

Bingo has been popular here for years. It probably had its heyday in the 1950s and 60s. Bingo halls are nothing like as common as they used to be. Very few are left.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I hope joes mum & john are doing well also !




all good here thanks. how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> 'Now'?
> 
> Bingo has been popular here for years. It probably had its heyday in the 1950s and 60s. Bingo halls are nothing like as common as they used to be. Very few are left.




true! its getting popular with young whippersnappers now


----------



## jaizei

Watching/listening to YouTube while working has wrecked the data plan for my phone.


----------



## jaizei

You'd think it'd be more economical the more you bought.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> huffs and puffs for breath...
> 
> View attachment 186164
> View attachment 186165
> 
> 
> and as yet unused
> View attachment 186166


Count me in! The pub would become alive with patrons!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I've got a crick in my neck and shoulder!
> Ow! Going to bed to sleep it off an)


Hopefully you'll turn out better than these boys did! Adam, I'm not sure if you've seen these yet or not. If no, everyone else may enjoy them, if yes, then I think you AND everyone else may enjoy them. This first is more properly in the bird section …


These two are best for a turtle forum, the poor buggers couldn't even withdraw there heads yet,(possibly leading to a neck crick).


and this last is more properly in the lizard group, though I believe they were more likely warm blooded, not cold blooded as modern lizards are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Goodnight! Hopefully ill be on tomorrow


Hopefully.
You sleep well, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> * Waves to @Linhdan Nguyen * All is going well thanks


Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Watching/listening to YouTube while working has wrecked the data plan for my phone.


Good morning, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> true! its getting popular with young whippersnappers now


Good afternoon, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Count me in! The pub would become alive with patrons!


Good morning, Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Adam!


I remembered one more, an old plastron. Seem to me to be hinged but truthfully I'm not real familiar with the different hinged species. So here are 2 pictures. First one is of the inner side of the plastron. Second one is of the outer side of the plastron. Help from others in identifying help would be great.


This final one is a side picture on a ,ahem drink as it were


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ken.


Good morning to me, good afternoon to you, my good sir. And the neck? Do tell…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hopefully you'll turn out better than these boys did! Adam, I'm not sure if you've seen these yet or not. If no, everyone else may enjoy them, if yes, then I think you AND everyone else may enjoy them. This first is more properly in the bird section …
> View attachment 186220
> 
> These two are best for a turtle forum, the poor buggers couldn't even withdraw there heads yet,(possibly leading to a neck crick).
> View attachment 186221
> View attachment 186222
> and this last is more properly in the lizard group, though I believe they were more likely warm blooded, not cold blooded as modern lizards are.
> View attachment 186223


Golly, Ken!
Splendid! 
I'll take them in order.
The one at the top is possibly Cathayornis or Explorornis, but may be one of the Chinese fakes or copies ?
Where did you get these ? I am most intrigued. 
Birds, of course have ceased to exist as a separate group and are now classed as a taxon of dinosaurs. 
I've seen similar genuine ones and fakes very like this, but not this specimen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hopefully you'll turn out better than these boys did! Adam, I'm not sure if you've seen these yet or not. If no, everyone else may enjoy them, if yes, then I think you AND everyone else may enjoy them. This first is more properly in the bird section …
> View attachment 186220
> 
> These two are best for a turtle forum, the poor buggers couldn't even withdraw there heads yet,(possibly leading to a neck crick).
> View attachment 186221
> View attachment 186222
> and this last is more properly in the lizard group, though I believe they were more likely warm blooded, not cold blooded as modern lizards are.
> View attachment 186223


Two soft shelled turtles ?
Jurassic ?
I'm not sure, these are fascinating, are they real and where from ?
I must know!!!!! Worth a lot of money if genuine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hopefully you'll turn out better than these boys did! Adam, I'm not sure if you've seen these yet or not. If no, everyone else may enjoy them, if yes, then I think you AND everyone else may enjoy them. This first is more properly in the bird section …
> View attachment 186220
> 
> These two are best for a turtle forum, the poor buggers couldn't even withdraw there heads yet,(possibly leading to a neck crick).
> View attachment 186221
> View attachment 186222
> and this last is more properly in the lizard group, though I believe they were more likely warm blooded, not cold blooded as modern lizards are.
> View attachment 186223


The reptile.
I'll guess Keichousaurus, Triassic period.If so probably cold-blooded, not a lizard, a pachypleurosaur or nothosaur .
These all look of Chinese origin, lots of beautiful fossils coming out of China, but also, along with Morocco, the source of thousands of very good and some rubbish fakes. 
Please tell me more, I am so curious and possibly envious.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Count me in! The pub would become alive with patrons!



howdy cowbow! any word back from the interview yet?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John!




afternoon adam


----------



## johnandjade

KFC lunch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I remembered one more, an old plastron. Seem to me to be hinged but truthfully I'm not real familiar with the different hinged species. So here are 2 pictures. First one is of the inner side of the plastron. Second one is of the outer side of the plastron. Help from others in identifying help would be great.
> View attachment 186224
> View attachment 186225
> This final one is a side picture on a ,ahem drink as it were
> View attachment 186226


That one's my favourite.
Definitely real, (or a perfect copy), the scute structure is unmistakable.
To identify the genus, I'd need to know the locality it came from.
Wonderful, Ken, thanks for posting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning to me, good afternoon to you, my good sir. And the neck? Do tell…


Still hurting this morning, can't turn my neck to the left.
Don't know what happened.
Just 'crick' last night and a lot of pain.
I'll abseil down the building later, that should fix it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> KFC lunch


I'm too excited about Ken's fossils to eat! 
Will be trawling my books and papers and the internet for the next few hours, methinks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> these are fascinating, are they real


Yes real. I'll need to "dig" up my paperwork on them to let you know where from and what era. Here's the one I got "took" on! I wasn't happy about it, but things happen sometimes, right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes real. I'll need to "dig" up my paperwork on them to let you know where from and what era. Here's the one I got "took" on! I wasn't happy about it, but things happen sometimes, right.
> View attachment 186230


Yep, I still get caught, occasionally, got done with a lovely trilobite last year. 
Yes, this one's definitely a fake, written all over it.
I'm very suspicious about the bird, i'd be willing to bet that's a Chinese fake of a real Chinese species. 
If they're real, they're worth a lot of money, Ken.
Serious dosh. 
Who was the dealer, if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes real. I'll need to "dig" up my paperwork on them to let you know where from and what era. Here's the one I got "took" on! I wasn't happy about it, but things happen sometimes, right.
> View attachment 186230


Hmmmmmmmmm.
One like this 'double' on here.
Your bird is much better than the fake on shown here.
But the turtles look familiar.
https://www.paleodirect.com/fake-chinese-fossils-fossil-forgery-from-china/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who was the dealer, if you don't mind me asking ?


As before, I'll have to dig all the paperwork up concerning them. Chinese huh, they're Communists, right? I think the USofA owes them something near $4.3 trillion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As before, I'll have to dig all the paperwork up concerning them. Chinese huh, they're Communists, right? I think the USofA owes them something near $4.3 trillion.


Well, sort of capitalist communists, these days.
I think Morocco owes them a mint as well, but not quite that much.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Cold Dark Roomers!
I'm just popping in briefly to say hi.
Am driving 2 hrs back to where I used to work to have lunch with a former co-worker and then visit another friend.
I am bringing tuna for the cats, venison jerky for the dog and red wine for the friend!
Should be a pleasant, full day!
Will likely pop back in later tonight.
Have a great day!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Cold Dark Roomers!
> I'm just popping in briefly to say hi.
> Am driving 2 hrs back to where I used to work to have lunch with a former co-worker and then visit another friend.
> I am bringing tuna for the cats, venison jerky for the dog and red wine for the friend!
> Should be a pleasant, full day!
> Will likely pop back in later tonight.
> Have a great day!!!


Good morning to you. Sounds like a good day ahead


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Morocco owes them,but not quite that much.


But we're America, so it doesn't really matter. LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Cold Dark Roomers!
> I'm just popping in briefly to say hi.
> Am driving 2 hrs back to where I used to work to have lunch with a former co-worker and then visit another friend.
> I am bringing tuna for the cats, venison jerky for the dog and red wine for the friend!
> Should be a pleasant, full day!
> Will likely pop back in later tonight.
> Have a great day!!!


You too, Mooz. 
Why not give the tuna to your friend, venison jerky to me and the wine to the cat ?
Sorry, dog.
Sounds like a fun day, Bea, enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But we're America, so it doesn't really matter. LOL


We're in Africa, so we borrow heaps of money from everyone we can and then it gets written off.
Splendid!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> venison jerky
> Have a great day!!!


You say have a great day, yet no venison jerky for me? But I thought we…sniff…sniff…were…sniff…sniff…, I guess I was wrong…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmm.
I think we need another potato. 
And some fizzy. 
I'd better seek out wifey and see what else she wants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You say have a great day, yet no venison jerky for me? But I thought we…sniff…sniff…were…sniff…sniff…, I guess I was wrong…


I don't actually know for sure what jerky is.
It's sort of chewy ?
So I only want a taste, too much would make my surviving teeth fall out.
You can have the rest, Cowboy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The potato can wait.
I'm going to fill some cracks in the walls and ceiling upstairs.
See you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Is he that good-looking?


Not at all and has a monotone voice, it never shows any emotion even when he says he is happy and excited he has won - but I'm sure his wife likes him. Can't imagine why she fell for the billionaire he must be now.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's fine and happy, thanks.
> Tidgy's little miss sulky drawers because she's not on the calendar this month. (seriously she's great) .


Aww poor little Tidgy! Tell her she has to share !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I find it amusing that we get drug tested because the school board says: "we hold commercial drivers licenses."
> But no teacher has ever been drug tested. And they are with your children all day long.


Yeah but the teachers need the them to _*stay*_ with the kids all day long!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> possibly! our fivers are plastic now!
> View attachment 185996
> View attachment 185997
> 
> 
> let it go and
> View attachment 185998
> 
> 
> it 'bounces' back!
> 
> 
> in some areas here the ATM actually gives the option to withdraw a fiver!!


But it's worth more now because the note's in creases.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There are bits of Dolly I loved years ago. But that wasn't musically as it were.


So you liked her 'Islands in the Stream' then Ken?
With Kenny Rogers wasn't it?


----------



## johnandjade

over to base for overtime


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> * Waves to @Linhdan Nguyen * All is going well thanks


Thats great to hear


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> all good here thanks. how are you?


Thats lovely to hear ! How busy work? Im doing okay. I did a "who am i" presentation and added pictures of max and khaleesi (she still has not come back yet  ) and everyone LOVED them. They had so many questions !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hopefully you'll turn out better than these boys did! Adam, I'm not sure if you've seen these yet or not. If no, everyone else may enjoy them, if yes, then I think you AND everyone else may enjoy them. This first is more properly in the bird section …
> View attachment 186220
> 
> These two are best for a turtle forum, the poor buggers couldn't even withdraw there heads yet,(possibly leading to a neck crick).
> View attachment 186221
> View attachment 186222
> and this last is more properly in the lizard group, though I believe they were more likely warm blooded, not cold blooded as modern lizards are.
> View attachment 186223


This is fascinating ! I love fossils ! Kinda want to go to the Natural History Museum now  but they still havent finished their Dinosaur and Fossil exhibit


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still hurting this morning, can't turn my neck to the left.
> Don't know what happened.
> Just 'crick' last night and a lot of pain.
> I'll abseil down the building later, that should fix it.


Maybe massage it and see? 
With some tiger balm/ or vicks/ icy hot. Whichever they have in Morocco


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

The talk about fossils has me intrigued! Will be following the CDR thread closely now.. Hopefully . Going to take a power nap now before i have to clean. 
Boyfriend has been very lazy lately and i will need to talk to him about that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww poor little Tidgy! Tell her she has to share !


I'm not sure she understands the concept of 'share'. 
Me neither for that matter. 
wifey's pretty good at it though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> This is fascinating ! I love fossils ! Kinda want to go to the Natural History Museum now  but they still havent finished their Dinosaur and Fossil exhibit


I've collected them all my life. 
Decided that's what I wanted to do from when i was an toddler.
So did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Maybe massage it and see?
> With some tiger balm/ or vicks/ icy hot. Whichever they have in Morocco


I've just done some work.
Seems to have loosened it up.
We get Vick's and I've got m Thai Tiger balm, but don't know of icy hot.
i'll apply one before bed tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The talk about fossils has me intrigued! Will be following the CDR thread closely now.. Hopefully . Going to take a power nap now before i have to clean.
> Boyfriend has been very lazy lately and i will need to talk to him about that.


Did you see any of the fossil piccies I posted ?
Good luck with the boyfriend 'chat', hope it doesn't end in a row! 
Still thinking of your Khaleesi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So you liked her 'Islands in the Stream' then Ken?
> With Kenny Rogers wasn't it?


Evening, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> over to base for overtime


Oh, dear! 
Not long now, surely ?
(and sorry for calling you Shirley).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@ZEROPILOT 
You haven't popped in to say hello today.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John and I both have them.
> I live in Fes.


I don't know what to say to that! Hairs on my arms are lifting as we speak


----------



## Marinated mamma

Hi roomies how is everyone? I'm still in pain but a million times better than yesterday


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure she understands the concept of 'share'.
> Me neither for that matter.
> wifey's pretty good at it though.


Im good at it when i want to be. Lol 
Yes ive seen the fossils you and Ken posted. How do you find fossils though? I hear about people that dig and find one in their backyard but doesnt where you live have a lot to do with it? & where do you know where & how deep to dig? 
Yes the chat should be fine. We've been working on better communication lately. I would say its going well. 
And thanks for still keeping khaleesi in your thoughts. I miss her


----------



## Marinated mamma

Moozillion said:


> SO GLAD that you're getting some relief!!!!


Thank you very much I've just noticed the bomb site which used to be my home but since I've been hiding away in my room my child has decided to turn it into a replica of a war zone so guess what I'm doing tomorrow nice thanks child!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just done some work.
> Seems to have loosened it up.
> We get Vick's and I've got m Thai Tiger balm, but don't know of icy hot.
> i'll apply one before bed tonight.


Icy hot is about the same as vicks and tiger balm i think. I usually just use tiger balm. Vietnamese use that and the green oil with the eagle on it often. 
I would massage the tiger balm and maybe if possible, wrap your neck after for the night.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi roomies how is everyone? I'm still in pain but a million times better than yesterday


Oohh no !  ive been gone too long. Whats the problem?


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> serving up Irish coffee


Irish coffee Ohhh yes please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im good at it when i want to be. Lol
> Yes ive seen the fossils you and Ken posted. How do you find fossils though? I hear about people that dig and find one in their backyard but doesnt where you live have a lot to do with it? & where do you know where & how deep to dig?
> Yes the chat should be fine. We've been working on better communication lately. I would say its going well.
> And thanks for still keeping khaleesi in your thoughts. I miss her


I hope you get Khaleesi back, of course, but most of all I hope that wherever she is, she's safe. 
I never posted any today, I meant my previous stuff. 
Glad you're communicating with boyfriendey and it's going well.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oohh no !  ive been gone too long. Whats the problem?


Toothache! My crown fell out! Have a crater in my tooth now but also antibiotics so all is good!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope you get Khaleesi back, of course, but most of all I hope that wherever she is, she's safe.
> I never posted any today, I meant my previous stuff.
> Glad you're communicating with boyfriendey and it's going well.


Thanks & me too! 
I thought you posted one of the bird like fossil yesterday night? 
& yes thank you


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Marinated mamma said:


> Toothache! My crown fell out! Have a crater in my tooth now but also antibiotics so all is good!


Ooh noo! That sounds painful! Im sorry to hear that. Good thing you have the antibiotics !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im good at it when i want to be. Lol
> Yes ive seen the fossils you and Ken posted. How do you find fossils though? I hear about people that dig and find one in their backyard but doesnt where you live have a lot to do with it? & where do you know where & how deep to dig?
> Yes the chat should be fine. We've been working on better communication lately. I would say its going well.
> And thanks for still keeping khaleesi in your thoughts. I miss her


When i was a little lad I went out into the garden to dig up dinosaurs. 
Found a lot of earthworms, some bulbs and a couple of bits of broken pottery. 
So my parents took me to a beach not too far from home where one can find fossils in the rock pools, by splitting the shales and limestone nodules and by climbing about the cliffs.
Ammonites and bivalves mostly. A few years later i discovered what i believe to be a new species at this locality.
It was years before I found any dinosaur remains by which time I was more interested in other stuff anyway. 
Yes, your location is important, many rocks contain no fossils, or fossils may be very rare or microscopic. 
But you don't usually have to go far in a geologically interesting country like the UK or Morocco to find somewhere that is easy to pick up fossils or just bash a few rocks open to find something nice. large scale digging is rarely necessary or done.
I look at geological maps of areas when possible, but these are difficult to read for the untrained.
Spent my youth collecting, studied palaeontology at university for 8 years and have worked doing it, on and off ever since, both for museums and for myself. I had a shop.
Now I do it privately and in a very relaxed fashion and am working on classification systems and studies of ancient ecosystems and palaeoenvironments. 
Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi roomies how is everyone? I'm still in pain but a million times better than yesterday


Hi, mamma, glad it's improving (or disguised) but when you getting it fixed ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Irish coffee Ohhh yes please!


In the Cold Dark Room, Irish coffee is tea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thanks & me too!
> I thought you posted one of the bird like fossil yesterday night?
> & yes thank you


Nope, all Ken. 
I only posted the link to the Chinese fake website.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats lovely to hear ! How busy work? Im doing okay. I did a "who am i" presentation and added pictures of max and khaleesi (she still has not come back yet  ) and everyone LOVED them. They had so many questions !




don't give up hope.

always good to get a chance to tell people how awesome you are


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn!




yes!!! missing your posts


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Not long now, surely ?
> (and sorry for calling you Shirley).




easy mistake, after all my surname is serious


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> You haven't popped in to say hello today.




did my email get to both of you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did my email get to both of you?


I got it.
Evening, John.
Finished at last? 
Goodness what a day!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ooh noo! That sounds painful! Im sorry to hear that. Good thing you have the antibiotics !


I know! Makes you wonder how people ever coped before these things came along! I wanted to pull my own face off at one point before I got to the dentist


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When i was a little lad I went out into the garden to dig up dinosaurs.
> Found a lot of earthworms, some bulbs and a couple of bits of broken pottery.
> So my parents took me to a beach not too far from home where one can find fossils in the rock pools, by splitting the shales and limestone nodules and by climbing about the cliffs.
> Ammonites and bivalves mostly. A few years later i discovered what i believe to be a new species at this locality.
> It was years before I found any dinosaur remains by which time I was more interested in other stuff anyway.
> Yes, your location is important, many rocks contain no fossils, or fossils may be very rare or microscopic.
> But you don't usually have to go far in a geologically interesting country like the UK or Morocco to find somewhere that is easy to pick up fossils or just bash a few rocks open to find something nice. large scale digging is rarely necessary or done.
> I look at geological maps of areas when possible, but these are difficult to read for the untrained.
> Spent my youth collecting, studied palaeontology at university for 8 years and have worked doing it, on and off ever since, both for museums and for myself. I had a shop.
> Now I do it privately and in a very relaxed fashion and am working on classification systems and studies of ancient ecosystems and palaeoenvironments.
> Lovely!





as well as looking after wifey!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, mamma, glad it's improving (or disguised) but when you getting it fixed ?


Ah not for another week! I know right but that will teach me for leaving it when I felt the filling getting loose! At least my face has gone down and I don't look like a Picasso painting with my eyeball somewhere in my forehead while my cheek takes over the majority of what used to be my face


----------



## Marinated mamma

I know this is probably really blonde but what is tiger balm?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got it.
> Evening, John.
> Finished at last?
> Goodness what a day!



had a co worker join me for an after work refreshment... talked about blackadder and dwarf


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> I know this is probably really blonde but what is tiger balm?


 

a 'paste like' rub for sore muscles etc


----------



## johnandjade

and its nos da from me


... and nos da from him. 


until tomorrow friends, wibble on \m/\m/


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When i was a little lad I went out into the garden to dig up dinosaurs.
> Found a lot of earthworms, some bulbs and a couple of bits of broken pottery.
> So my parents took me to a beach not too far from home where one can find fossils in the rock pools, by splitting the shales and limestone nodules and by climbing about the cliffs.
> Ammonites and bivalves mostly. A few years later i discovered what i believe to be a new species at this locality.
> It was years before I found any dinosaur remains by which time I was more interested in other stuff anyway.
> Yes, your location is important, many rocks contain no fossils, or fossils may be very rare or microscopic.
> But you don't usually have to go far in a geologically interesting country like the UK or Morocco to find somewhere that is easy to pick up fossils or just bash a few rocks open to find something nice. large scale digging is rarely necessary or done.
> I look at geological maps of areas when possible, but these are difficult to read for the untrained.
> Spent my youth collecting, studied palaeontology at university for 8 years and have worked doing it, on and off ever since, both for museums and for myself. I had a shop.
> Now I do it privately and in a very relaxed fashion and am working on classification systems and studies of ancient ecosystems and palaeoenvironments.
> Lovely!


Wow fossil hunting 
how cool?
I'm in awe so if I was wanting to take my nine year old fossil hunting as he would love this how would I go about it best and where? I live in the south east of uk , Kent! 
My son is well into dinosaurs, geeky stuff, and the like
And I think this could be an answer to getting him away from the computer and you tube for perhaps even just a few hours and even if we found nothing would be a well deserved day out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I know this is probably really blonde but what is tiger balm?











From Thailand, Vietnam etc. and used to rub into bruises, aches and pains.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and its nos da from me
> 
> 
> ... and nos da from him.
> 
> 
> until tomorrow friends, wibble on \m/\m/


Goodness, John.
Nearly the weekend!
Leila saida.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Wow fossil hunting
> how cool?
> I'm in awe so if I was wanting to take my nine year old fossil hunting as he would love this how would I go about it best and where? I live in the south east of uk , Kent!
> My son is well into dinosaurs, geeky stuff, and the like
> And I think this could be an answer to getting him away from the computer and you tube for perhaps even just a few hours and even if we found nothing would be a well deserved day out!


I spent a weekend at Folkestone, once and found more than 50 different species and over a thousand specimens. 
Mainly tropical snails, but there are some shark and ray teeth, corals, etc. 
In the clays there, best in the spring before the experts strip it, but also after rain (which is often!) and always something to find.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Wow fossil hunting
> how cool?
> I'm in awe so if I was wanting to take my nine year old fossil hunting as he would love this how would I go about it best and where? I live in the south east of uk , Kent!
> My son is well into dinosaurs, geeky stuff, and the like
> And I think this could be an answer to getting him away from the computer and you tube for perhaps even just a few hours and even if we found nothing would be a well deserved day out!


Botany Bay near Margate, Herne Bay/ Bishopstone Glen and Sheppey have also been good for me in the past.
i can give you more precise information on what to do at any of these places, including Folkestone, if you wish..


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Botany Bay near Margate, Herne Bay/ Bishopstone Glen and Sheppey have also been good for me in the past.
> i can give you more precise information on what to do at any of these places, including Folkestone, if you wish..


Sheppey is really close to where I live just across the bridge about ten minutes away so I think I'm going to give that a try as we are trying something new and I'm home schooling my youngest temporarily until a better school is available closer to me so field trip next week!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Botany Bay near Margate, Herne Bay/ Bishopstone Glen and Sheppey have also been good for me in the past.
> i can give you more precise information on what to do at any of these places, including Folkestone, if you wish..


We go to Botany Bay quite a lot too it's basically all along one train journey from us so gonna let my boy choose where he wants to go and have some fun that doesn't involve Mario for a nice change! Will post our findings if any at all after we've been I'm really excited he's going to love it!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Botany Bay near Margate, Herne Bay/ Bishopstone Glen and Sheppey have also been good for me in the past.
> i can give you more precise information on what to do at any of these places, including Folkestone, if you wish..


And yes more precise info would be great! Yay thanks so much


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From Thailand, Vietnam etc. and used to rub into bruises, aches and pains.





I do this for bruises , headaches , bad days , good days or just because. !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 186262
> 
> I do this for bruises , headaches , bad days , good days or just because. !!!


Yep, that works too.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tiger balm sounds cool! Kinda like Vicks vapour rub on steroids need to investigate this mysterious new cream


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Tiger balm sounds cool! Kinda like Vicks vapour rub on steroids need to investigate this mysterious new cream


It's good.
Invented in the 1870's apparently.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, all Ken.
> I only posted the link to the Chinese fake website.


How interesting ! Im glad you were more interested in fossils than i. But i might start doing that eventually. 
& yes i went back to look & it was all ken. I do remember you posting 2 up a few months ago though ! 
And i did read some of that fake chinese fossil.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's good.
> Invented in the 1870's apparently.


Need to investigate this mysterious not so new cream


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How interesting ! Im glad you were more interested in fossils than i. But i might start doing that eventually.
> & yes i went back to look & it was all ken. I do remember you posting 2 up a few months ago though !
> And i did read some of that fake chinese fossil.


I shall post some more soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Need to investigate this mysterious not so new cream


Ha de ha.
Worth doing, it's great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Need to investigate this mysterious not so new cream


From my notes and an old book on the site at Sheppey.
Haven't been for about 30 years, so things may well have changed! 
Once on the Isle of Sheppey, take the A250 to Eastchurch, then by the church in the village turn left onto Warden Road.This road leads to Warden Point.
There used to be a cafe down here and you can park at the top of the cliff. (sound advice not to keep diving at this point.) 
The coastal erosion here used to be immense (though they may have tried to stop it now) 
No it's fine! 
Have a look at http://www.discoveringfossils.co.uk/isle_of_sheppey_fossils.htm
Great website! 
Walking boots or wellies will be needed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> We go to Botany Bay quite a lot too it's basically all along one train journey from us so gonna let my boy choose where he wants to go and have some fun that doesn't involve Mario for a nice change! Will post our findings if any at all after we've been I'm really excited he's going to love it!


OK, Botany Bay, let me see if that wonderful website covers that, too. 
https://ukfossils.co.uk/category/kent/
No, but it covers lots of other places, one or two new to me.
Would you still need info on Botany Bay ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Marinated mamma said:


> I know this is probably really blonde but what is tiger balm?


Theres tiger balm, camel balm, eagle oil ! So manyyy


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall post some more soon.


I look forward to the pictures !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I look forward to the pictures !!





A coprolite, or fossilized poop from a giant ground sloth


Kindly posted to me by Ed.
First time someone sent me a pooh in the post!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey, it's late! 
5.30 am.
Or should I say it's early ?
Better get some sleep. 
Regrouting the terrace tomorrow! (today). 
Such fun! 
Nighty night Cold Dark Roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Sheppey is really close to where I live just across the bridge about ten minutes away so I think I'm going to give that a try as we are trying something new and I'm home schooling my youngest temporarily until a better school is available closer to me so field trip next week!


I hadn't realised that you were in Kent too @Marinated mamma.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! It's Friday


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I hadn't realised that you were in Kent too @Marinated mamma.




cold dark neighbors


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It's Friday




good morning mum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, it's late!
> 5.30 am.
> Or should I say it's early ?
> Better get some sleep.
> Regrouting the terrace tomorrow! (today).
> Such fun!
> Nighty night Cold Dark Roommates.



Adam, knowing the resources I've available and knowing we are all open like a book to those curiously enough to follow our most every move or interest, well this little tidbit came across my interest level this am and I just knew it was for me to pass on to you focused and then on to anyone else that this may hold an interest to…
Sorry for the long post, but I just connect, I don't do the actual writing parts. 
Snake eats lizard eats beetle: Fossil food chain from the Messel Pit examined
Date: September 7, 2016
Source: Senckenberg Research Institute and Natural History Museum
Summary: Scientists have examined a spectacular discovery from the UNESCO World Heritage site Messel Pit: A fossil snake in whose stomach a lizard can be seen, which in turn had consumed a beetle. The discovery of the approximately 48-million-year-old tripartite fossil food chain is unique for Messel; worldwide, only one single comparable piece exists.
FULL STORY

In cooperation with CONICET in Argentina, Senckenberg scientists examined a spectacular discovery from the UNESCO World Heritage site Messel Pit: A fossil snake in whose stomach a lizard can be seen, which in turn had consumed a beetle. The discovery of the approximately 48-million-year-old tripartite fossil food chain is unique for Messel; worldwide, only one single comparable piece exists. The study was recently published in Senckenberg's scientific journal Palaeobiodiversity and Palaeoenvironments.

It is no secret that the Messel Pit is home to a plethora of fantastic fossils -- but some of the findings are so sensational that they even awe veteran Messel researchers. "In the year 2009, we were able to recover a plate from the pit that shows an almost fully preserved snake," says Dr. Krister Smith of the Department for Messel Research at the Senckenberg Research Institute in Frankfurt, and he continues, "And as if this was not enough, we discovered a fossilized lizard inside the snake, which in turn contained a fossilized beetle in its innards!"

Fossil food chains are extremely rarely preserved; due to the excellent level of preservation at the fossil site, leaves and grapes from the stomach of a prehistoric horse, pollen grains in a bird's intestinal tract and remains of insects in fossilized fish excrements had previously been discovered at Messel. "However, until now, we had never found a tripartite food chain -- this is a first for Messel!" exclaims Smith elatedly. To this day, only one other example of such fossil preservation has been found worldwide -- in a 280-million-year-old shark.

Using a high-resolution computer tomograph, Smith and his colleague Agustín Scanferla from Argentina were able to identify both the snake and the lizard to the species level. Smith comments, "The fossil snake is a member of Palaeophython fischeri; the lizard belongs to Geiseltaliellus maarius, which has only been found at Messel to date."

The snake measures 103 centimeters in length and is thus significantly smaller than other specimens of this species, which can reach two meters or more. Smith therefore assumes that the fossil represents a juvenile of this relative of the modern-day boas.

The lizard measures approximately 20 centimeters from the head to the tip of its tail -- and some of the snake's ribs, which overlap the arboreal reptile, clearly indicate that the lizard is located inside the snake. Geiseltaliellus maarius was presumably equipped with a small sagittal crest. It had the ability to shed its tail in case of danger, but did not lose it when it fell prey to the snake. "Unfortunately, we were unable to unambiguously identify the beetle -- it was not well enough preserved to do so," adds the Messel researcher from Frankfurt.

Nonetheless, the small crawler offers insights into the previously barely known feeding behavior of these lizards from Messel: The stomachs of previously discovered reptiles only contained the remains of plants; the fact that the lizards also fed on insects indicates an omnivorous diet.

The unique discovery came from a layer dating to the Middle Eocene with an approximate age of 48 million years. "Since the stomach contents are digested relatively fast and the lizard shows an excellent level of preservation, we assume that the snake died no more than one to two days after consuming its prey and then sank to the bottom of the Messel Lake, where it was preserved," explains Smith. Too bad for the snake -- but a stroke of luck for science!

Story Source:

The above post is reprinted from materials provided by Senckenberg Research Institute and Natural History Museum. Note: Content may be edited for style and length.

Journal Reference:

Krister T. Smith, Agustín Scanferla. Fossil snake preserving three trophic levels and evidence for an ontogenetic dietary shift. Palaeobiodiversity and Palaeoenvironments, 2016; DOI: 10.1007/s12549-016-0244-1
Cite This Page:
MLA
APA
Chicago
Senckenberg Research Institute and Natural History Museum. "Snake eats lizard eats beetle: Fossil food chain from the Messel Pit examined." ScienceDaily. ScienceDaily, 7 September 2016. 

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/09/160907082052.htm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Truthfully, I'm amazed at how tired I am. It is inevitable, horizontal is coming up soon while I fall asleep watching TV in my room.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From my notes and an old book on the site at Sheppey.
> Haven't been for about 30 years, so things may well have changed!
> Once on the Isle of Sheppey, take the A250 to Eastchurch, then by the church in the village turn left onto Warden Road.This road leads to Warden Point.
> There used to be a cafe down here and you can park at the top of the cliff. (sound advice not to keep diving at this point.)
> The coastal erosion here used to be immense (though they may have tried to stop it now)
> No it's fine!
> Have a look at http://www.discoveringfossils.co.uk/isle_of_sheppey_fossils.htm
> Great website!
> Walking boots or wellies will be needed.


I know Barton point well and no I don't think they have cleaned it up at all yes there's still a cafe! I'm really excited


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, Botany Bay, let me see if that wonderful website covers that, too.
> https://ukfossils.co.uk/category/kent/
> No, but it covers lots of other places, one or two new to me.
> Would you still need info on Botany Bay ?


I'm sure Botany Bay hasn't changed at all since you last went it's still a beach with a cliff z d sand dunes no shops and a pub at the end of the cliff


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> possibly! our fivers are plastic now!
> View attachment 185996
> View attachment 185997
> 
> 
> let it go and
> View attachment 185998
> 
> 
> it 'bounces' back!
> 
> 
> in some areas here the ATM actually gives the option to withdraw a fiver!!


England and Wales gets plastic fivers on Monday
http://www.thenewfiver.co.uk/


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> England and Wales gets plastic fivers on Monday
> http://www.thenewfiver.co.uk/


Correction it's on Tuesday 13th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It's Friday


Good afternoon, Linda. 
It certainly is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Burger King lunch today. the lad i was working with a couple weeks ago... he's still skiving! 

he's in the branch next to me, last time I reported it the bosses reply was 'as long as he hits target' ?!? 


so today I'm skiving as well!! I'm in a huff! lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, knowing the resources I've available and knowing we are all open like a book to those curiously enough to follow our most every move or interest, well this little tidbit came across my interest level this am and I just knew it was for me to pass on to you focused and then on to anyone else that this may hold an interest to…
> Sorry for the long post, but I just connect, I don't do the actual writing parts.
> Snake eats lizard eats beetle: Fossil food chain from the Messel Pit examined
> Date: September 7, 2016
> Source: Senckenberg Research Institute and Natural History Museum
> Summary: Scientists have examined a spectacular discovery from the UNESCO World Heritage site Messel Pit: A fossil snake in whose stomach a lizard can be seen, which in turn had consumed a beetle. The discovery of the approximately 48-million-year-old tripartite fossil food chain is unique for Messel; worldwide, only one single comparable piece exists.
> FULL STORY
> 
> In cooperation with CONICET in Argentina, Senckenberg scientists examined a spectacular discovery from the UNESCO World Heritage site Messel Pit: A fossil snake in whose stomach a lizard can be seen, which in turn had consumed a beetle. The discovery of the approximately 48-million-year-old tripartite fossil food chain is unique for Messel; worldwide, only one single comparable piece exists. The study was recently published in Senckenberg's scientific journal Palaeobiodiversity and Palaeoenvironments.
> 
> It is no secret that the Messel Pit is home to a plethora of fantastic fossils -- but some of the findings are so sensational that they even awe veteran Messel researchers. "In the year 2009, we were able to recover a plate from the pit that shows an almost fully preserved snake," says Dr. Krister Smith of the Department for Messel Research at the Senckenberg Research Institute in Frankfurt, and he continues, "And as if this was not enough, we discovered a fossilized lizard inside the snake, which in turn contained a fossilized beetle in its innards!"
> 
> Fossil food chains are extremely rarely preserved; due to the excellent level of preservation at the fossil site, leaves and grapes from the stomach of a prehistoric horse, pollen grains in a bird's intestinal tract and remains of insects in fossilized fish excrements had previously been discovered at Messel. "However, until now, we had never found a tripartite food chain -- this is a first for Messel!" exclaims Smith elatedly. To this day, only one other example of such fossil preservation has been found worldwide -- in a 280-million-year-old shark.
> 
> Using a high-resolution computer tomograph, Smith and his colleague Agustín Scanferla from Argentina were able to identify both the snake and the lizard to the species level. Smith comments, "The fossil snake is a member of Palaeophython fischeri; the lizard belongs to Geiseltaliellus maarius, which has only been found at Messel to date."
> 
> The snake measures 103 centimeters in length and is thus significantly smaller than other specimens of this species, which can reach two meters or more. Smith therefore assumes that the fossil represents a juvenile of this relative of the modern-day boas.
> 
> The lizard measures approximately 20 centimeters from the head to the tip of its tail -- and some of the snake's ribs, which overlap the arboreal reptile, clearly indicate that the lizard is located inside the snake. Geiseltaliellus maarius was presumably equipped with a small sagittal crest. It had the ability to shed its tail in case of danger, but did not lose it when it fell prey to the snake. "Unfortunately, we were unable to unambiguously identify the beetle -- it was not well enough preserved to do so," adds the Messel researcher from Frankfurt.
> 
> Nonetheless, the small crawler offers insights into the previously barely known feeding behavior of these lizards from Messel: The stomachs of previously discovered reptiles only contained the remains of plants; the fact that the lizards also fed on insects indicates an omnivorous diet.
> 
> The unique discovery came from a layer dating to the Middle Eocene with an approximate age of 48 million years. "Since the stomach contents are digested relatively fast and the lizard shows an excellent level of preservation, we assume that the snake died no more than one to two days after consuming its prey and then sank to the bottom of the Messel Lake, where it was preserved," explains Smith. Too bad for the snake -- but a stroke of luck for science!
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above post is reprinted from materials provided by Senckenberg Research Institute and Natural History Museum. Note: Content may be edited for style and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> Krister T. Smith, Agustín Scanferla. Fossil snake preserving three trophic levels and evidence for an ontogenetic dietary shift. Palaeobiodiversity and Palaeoenvironments, 2016; DOI: 10.1007/s12549-016-0244-1
> Cite This Page:
> MLA
> APA
> Chicago
> Senckenberg Research Institute and Natural History Museum. "Snake eats lizard eats beetle: Fossil food chain from the Messel Pit examined." ScienceDaily. ScienceDaily, 7 September 2016.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/09/160907082052.htm


Thanks, Ken, I had not seen this, fascinating and incredibly rare. 
I've never been to Messel, though I was involved a number of years ago in stopping the silly German authorities from turning the site into a landfill for local rubbish and getting it UNESCO protection. I have seen many of the fossils from here, only a few first hand, but many in books and on video, have a couple of documentaries about the extraordinary soft bodied preservation and occasional stomach contents being preserved.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I'm sure Botany Bay hasn't changed at all since you last went it's still a beach with a cliff z d sand dunes no shops and a pub at the end of the cliff


There used to be a snack bar on the beach. 
Turn right on the beach at the end of the footpath and check the chalk pebbles on the beach. You should find shells and sea urchin pieces and spines. 
Many of the pebbles have holes in, but these are not fossils. The big holes are made by piddocks (boring bivalves, as in they bore holes, not that they are dull!) and the small holes are made by _Cliona _a type of sponge. 
You can break the pebbles easily or cut them with a knife. If you can safely climb a bit of cliff, better fossils are found the higher you ascend. 
Walking along the beach in the other direction you can find brownish stains in the rock that are the remains of fossil sponges, Look at the flints here, also as they can contain fossils too. Lots of heart shaped sea urchins between the flint bands in the cliff. 
You may also find corals, moss animals and crinoid (sea lily) pieces and a big bivalve called _Inoceramus. _
Sharks teeth occur rarely here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Correction it's on Tuesday 13th.


The 13th ?
Asking for trouble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Don't you have a long birthday coming up, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't you have a long birthday coming up, Adam?


Good morning, Ed! 
Yep, the 22nd; 23rd and 24th of this month.
I'm already very excited!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 186276
> 
> A coprolite, or fossilized poop from a giant ground sloth
> View attachment 186277
> 
> Kindly posted to me by Ed.
> First time someone sent me a pooh in the post!


It doesn't mean it'll be the last.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It doesn't mean it'll be the last.


As long as it's fossilized, I'm happy! 
But no modern stuff Roommates, I should emphasize I collect fossils, not poop.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as it's fossilized, I'm happy!
> But no modern stuff Roommates, I should emphasize I collect fossils, not poop.


So much for that Christmas gift idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So much for that Christmas gift idea.


Address it to wifey, I'm positive she'd be delighted.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 186276
> 
> A coprolite, or fossilized poop from a giant ground sloth
> View attachment 186277
> 
> Kindly posted to me by Ed.
> First time someone sent me a pooh in the post!


How can you tell its poop ?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How can you tell its poop ?!


I purchased it from and then gave it to a fossil collector. It was in a layer of earth that contained mostly giant mammal remains. It is fossilized and looks like a gigantic round sheep or goat poop.
(In other words. I have NO IDEA)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How can you tell its poop ?!


Firstly, it looks like a double poop from a large herbivore, you can even see where the anal sphincter has squeezed to deposit the first piece, before landing the second on top.
Secondly, i have analysed a small section and found traces of fossilized plant material within the rock, though most of it is microcrystalline and has lost its structure. I am satisfied it is a coprolite. (fossil poop).
Thirdly, it comes from a place where they have been found before.
Finally, it looks like others i have seen from this type of animal.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Firstly, it looks like a double poop from a large herbivore, you can even see where the anal sphincter has squeezed to deposit the first piece, before landing the second on top.
> Secondly, i have analysed a small section and found traces of fossilized plant material within the rock, though most of it is microcrystalline and has lost its structure. I am satisfied it is a coprolite. (fossil poop).
> Thirdly, it comes from a place where they have been found before.
> Finally, it looks like others i have seen from this type of animal.


Wow ! I think you would need to know quite a bit about fossils to know its poop. Im going to go back to the photos now to see


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks much more poo like in person.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I purchased it from and then gave it to a fossil collector. It was in a layer of earth that contained mostly giant mammal remains. It is fossilized and looks like a gigantic round sheep or goat poop.
> (In other words. I have NO IDEA)


Ohh . Wait, are the 2 poop fossils connected ? But thats pretty cool ! 
& good morning Ed, long time no read/type. How are you doing ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all


Good morning, Lindhan. 


A stromatolite from Morocco, called blue green algae but actually formed by a type of bacteria, amongst the oldest life on earth.
This one's 700 milllion years old.
To put that into perspective, the dinosaurs died out 65 million years ago and the first dinos appeared about 220 million years ago. 
Life on land had not begun ,there were no fish or animals with hard parts.
Very, very old and special. 
I posted this recently, so apologies to other Roomies, but I love this one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohh . Wait, are the 2 poop fossils connected ? But thats pretty cool !
> & good morning Ed, long time no read/type. How are you doing ?


Pretty good. Thanks.
How are things with you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The giant mammals are very recent.
Like 25,000 yeras ago?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Wow ! I think you would need to know quite a bit about fossils to know its poop. Im going to go back to the photos now to see





ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks much more poo like in person.


It does. 
I may not be an expert on tortoises but i'm pretty close to being one on fossil dung.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does.
> I may not be an expert on tortoises but i'm pretty close to being one on fossil dung.


The really interesting thing is the size. Compared to a poop from it's modern counterpart, that thing(S) is amazingly large.
It gives you some scale as to how giant the giant land mammals where.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The giant mammals are very recent.
> Like 25,000 yeras ago?


The giant ground sloths appeared in South America about 30 million years ago, and the giant armadillos like Glyptodon about 25 million years ago.


Scute of a Glyptodon.
other giant mammals, some of them unrelated to modern forms stalked the land along with giant, flightless, predatory 'terror birds'. 
In north America, huge lions, direwolves, several species of elephant and other huge mammals existed at the same time.
About 2.5 million years ago the Panama Isthmus was formed linking the two continents and the animals drifted across in both directions, preying on each other and competing for food. Mostly, the north American types slowly dominated, over millions of years and many of the southern groups became extinct, but the giant armadillos and sloths were among the few from South America that flourished and actually moved into the southern areas of what is now the USA. 
But climate change and the arrival of man saw the gradual extinction of nearly all the megafauna.
The last giant sloths vanished about 10,000 years ago from the mainland but existed at least as recently as 5,000 years ago on some islands. 
The giant armadillos about 11,700 years ago became extinct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The really interesting thing is the size. Compared to a poop from it's modern counterpart, that thing(S) is amazingly large.
> It gives you some scale as to how giant the giant land mammals where.







Indricotherium, the largest land mammal ever and part of the American megafauna. 




And a predator.
A hyaenodont.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Burger King lunch today. the lad i was working with a couple weeks ago... he's still skiving!
> 
> he's in the branch next to me, last time I reported it the bosses reply was 'as long as he hits target' ?!?
> 
> 
> so today I'm skiving as well!! I'm in a huff! lol


Oh, missed this post, sorry, John.
Rise above it, you are better than that.
Or alternatively get in a snit and skive.
I probably would.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The giant ground sloths appeared in South America about 30 million years ago, and the giant armadillos like Glyptodon about 25 million years ago.
> View attachment 186310
> 
> Scute of a Glyptodon.
> other giant mammals, some of them unrelated to modern forms stalked the land along with giant, flightless, predatory 'terror birds'.
> In north America, huge lions, direwolves, several species of elephant and other huge mammals existed at the same time.
> About 2.5 million years ago the Panama Isthmus was formed linking the two continents and the animals drifted across in both directions, preying on each other and competing for food. Mostly, the north American types slowly dominated, over millions of years and many of the southern groups became extinct, but the giant armadillos and sloths were among the few from South America that flourished and actually moved into the southern areas of what is now the USA.
> But climate change and the arrival of man saw the gradual extinction of nearly all the megafauna.
> The last giant sloths vanished about 10,000 years ago from the mainland but existed at least as recently as 5,000 years ago on some islands.
> The giant armadillos about 11,700 years ago became extinct.




that's one big sofa!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indricotherium, the largest land mammal ever and part of the American megafauna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a predator.
> A hyaenodont.




chuck norris would have them as pets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's one big sofa!!!


Yeah, whole families used to use them back in the prehistoric Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, missed this post, sorry, John.
> Rise above it, you are better than that.
> Or alternatively get in a snit and skive.
> I probably would.




i did as little as possible today (made target though) would have been away at 1600 but the gaffa, paul, in my placement had a rush job so I helped him out, i'm nice that way  

depending on what i see on Monday i may call the company owner... I'm considering jumping ship to where i will be able to work to my potential


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, whole families used to use them back in the prehistoric Cold Dark Room.




while knitting?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i did as little as possible today (made target though) would have been away at 1600 but the gaffa, paul, in my placement had a rush job so I helped him out, i'm nice that way
> 
> depending on what i see on Monday i may call the company owner... I'm considering jumping ship to where i will be able to work to my potential


I know how much you enjoy and take pride in your work.
You must do whatever is necessary to achieve what you're capable of and be happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> while knitting?


Probably, the evidence is very convincing as we have discussed. 
But they used giant hedgehog quills as needles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably, the evidence is very convincing as we have discussed.
> But they used giant hedgehog quills as needles.


Giant hedgehog next to a modern one.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Adam!
All these wonderful posts on prehistoric animals has got me wondering (inspired by one of John's posts): Which of the prehistoric animals might have had nice soft fur or wool that I could make yarn for my crochet? The only one i can think of might be the Wooly Mammoth...

Speaking of which, what is the difference between a mammoth and a mastodon? They seem very similar...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know how much you enjoy and take pride in your work.
> You must do whatever is necessary to achieve what you're capable of and be happy.




i have actually sat and made a list of pros and cons before! I really should start out on my own but I really enjoy having a regular wage :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably, the evidence is very convincing as we have discussed.
> But they used giant hedgehog quills as needles.




I can only assume that's why we call em 'woolly' mammoths


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Giant hedgehog next to a modern one.



yaweozzzahhh!!! thats a big fella


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam!
> All these wonderful posts on prehistoric animals has got me wondering (inspired by one of John's posts): Which of the prehistoric animals might have had nice soft fur or wool that I could make yarn for my crochet? The only one i can think of might be the Wooly Mammoth...
> 
> Speaking of which, what is the difference between a mammoth and a mastodon? They seem very similar...



snap!!!


----------



## johnandjade

my local haunt https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...ll_Sizzler-Paisley_Renfrewshire_Scotland.html


----------



## johnandjade

wondering if they would appreciate a review... 

last review i left was for a vaccume cleaner I bought, titled...

'it sucks'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam!
> All these wonderful posts on prehistoric animals has got me wondering (inspired by one of John's posts): Which of the prehistoric animals might have had nice soft fur or wool that I could make yarn for my crochet? The only one i can think of might be the Wooly Mammoth...
> 
> Speaking of which, what is the difference between a mammoth and a mastodon? They seem very similar...


Hi, Bea. 
Soft furry megafauna.
Hmmm, woolly mammoth hair is a bit course and wiry. 
Try woolly rhinoceros wool. 
From the mane especially is very soft.


----------



## johnandjade

i use brushes at work made if hog hair 



I also use them for cleaning fidos glass runners


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam!
> All these wonderful posts on prehistoric animals has got me wondering (inspired by one of John's posts): Which of the prehistoric animals might have had nice soft fur or wool that I could make yarn for my crochet? The only one i can think of might be the Wooly Mammoth...
> 
> Speaking of which, what is the difference between a mammoth and a mastodon? They seem very similar...


There were many species of mammoth. 
Northern species were usually woolly.




And southern species not. 




The mastodon is far more distantly related to modern elephants than the mammoth.




Though it looks similar it is biologically very different.
Many other types of elephant have existed.
I like Gomphotherium which had little tusks in the lower jaw too


----------



## johnandjade

the gomp



looks like it means business!!!


----------



## johnandjade

just off the phone with my boss, my observations are being noted for when it's time for the kull


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my local haunt https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...ll_Sizzler-Paisley_Renfrewshire_Scotland.html


I write reviews for TripAdvisor.
I've seen a lot worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just off the phone with my boss, my observations are being noted for when it's time for the kull


Good, that's off your mind for the weekend! 
Working tomorrow morning ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I write reviews for TripAdvisor.
> I've seen a lot worse.




biopark!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, whole families used to use them back in the prehistoric Cold Dark Room.


it does make you wonder what the knitting spiders prehistoric cousin who used to sit Ubove the prehistoric CDR was like doesn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> it does make you wonder what the knitting spiders prehistoric cousin who used to sit Ubove the prehistoric CDR was like doesn't it?


I'll have to go hunting for fossils by jellyfish light.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, that's off your mind for the weekend!
> Working tomorrow morning ?




yip, i'm the boss at base tomorrow. 

it's the 'old firm' football match between rangers and celtic as well.... which means board up the windows and baracade the door!!! 

... domestic violence shoots up 40% when rangers loose  and it really is like the wild west on the streets. 

it's unreal how much hatred is involved in Glasgow over an ancient 'issue' that affected Ireland?!?


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> it does make you wonder what the knitting spiders prehistoric cousin who used to sit Ubove the prehistoric CDR was like doesn't it?




i do believe mr ed is a direct descendant


----------



## johnandjade

here's a birds eye of base... it has since expanded!!! 

busy place!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, i'm the boss at base tomorrow.
> 
> it's the 'old firm' football match between rangers and celtic as well.... which means board up the windows and baracade the door!!!
> 
> ... domestic violence shoots up 40% when rangers loose  and it really is like the wild west on the streets.
> 
> it's unreal how much hatred is involved in Glasgow over an ancient 'issue' that affected Ireland?!?


Tradition. 
And very silly people using feeble excuses for a dust up.
And I think Rangers will lose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do believe mr ed is a direct descendant


I've never noticed Ed's arachnid tendencies ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tradition.
> And very silly people using feeble excuses for a dust up.
> And I think Rangers will lose.




so do i, and it's going to cost me a fry up on Monday. the lads are a rangers fan short for a bet so I'm a rangers fan for this game... loosers by the grub


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've never noticed Ed's arachnid tendencies ?




i ment the 'cave man'..... but you never know, he could be spiderman!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tradition.
> And very silly people using feeble excuses for a dust up.
> And I think Rangers will lose.




it's a brainwashed generation in my opinion... 

'listen son, you HATE these people' 

it honestly is so amusing... jade has a catholic friend, her fella took great pride one night in telling me he was in the UVF, even showcasing his 'membership card' i bit my tongue. 

next time I think i will reduce him through the obvious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so do i, and it's going to cost me a fry up on Monday. the lads are a rangers fan short for a bet so I'm a rangers fan for this game... loosers by the grub


Ooops!
Error!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's a brainwashed generation in my opinion...
> 
> 'listen son, you HATE these people'
> 
> it honestly is so amusing... jade has a catholic friend, her fella took great pride one night in telling me he was in the UVF, even showcasing his 'membership card' i bit my tongue.
> 
> next time I think i will reduce him through the obvious


You are right, my friend, it's all rather sad.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are right, my friend, it's all rather sad.




it's not even ignorance, that's the sad part .


----------



## johnandjade

soo.... we will be doggy sitting jodie foster dog again soon !!! 





she's my pal


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> soo.... we will be doggy sitting jodie foster dog again soon !!!
> 
> View attachment 186331
> 
> 
> 
> she's my pal


So am I !
But i promise not to lick your face.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A glass collector once spent a few minutes licking wifey's face whist i was playing on the fruit machine.


----------



## johnandjade

she really is so affectionate.... she was abused by previous owners . 


poor lass just loves her cuddles.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So am I !
> But i promise not to lick your face.




not even for a plastic fiver????


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A glass collector once spent a few minutes licking wifey's face whist i was playing on the fruit machine.



I think I remember wifey and you talking about this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not even for a plastic fiver????


Yeah, okay then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I think I remember wifey and you talking about this?


Yep, poor girl had Down's Syndrome and took away a nearly full beer and packet of crisps.
We got them replaced and she sat next to wifey and apologized by licking her. 
wifey didn't know how to react so i became aware of 'Adam! ....................._Adam!...............*Adam! ......................ADAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*_
Everyone loves wifey!


----------



## JoesMum

I watched rugby 7s at Ibrox... it must be one of the few occasions you'd feel safe there


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, okay then.




result! woohoo!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, poor girl had Down's Syndrome and took away a nearly full beer and packet of crisps.
> We got them replaced and she sat next to wifey and apologized by licking her.
> wifey didn't know how to react so i became aware of 'Adam! ....................._Adam!...............*Adam! ......................ADAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*_
> Everyone loves wifey!




it's impossible not to! please let her know I said she looks just as fetching when we met as she did in the goodies sketch! 


.... you lucky chap adam!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I watched rugby 7s at Ibrox... it must be one of the few occasions you'd feel safe there




hi mum .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I watched rugby 7s at Ibrox... it must be one of the few occasions you'd feel safe there


Yeah, in rugby the violence occurs on the pitch, in football off of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's impossible not to! please let her know I said she looks just as fetching when we met as she did in the goodies sketch!
> 
> 
> .... you lucky chap adam!


I told her.
She laughed.


----------



## johnandjade

got my wee wuman a surprise


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pretty good. Thanks.
> How are things with you?


Thats great to hear. Things are okay with me. Schools been a little stressful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186338
> 
> 
> got my wee wuman a surprise


Yummy!
She should be delighted.
wifeys (or the equivalent) love champers.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186338
> 
> 
> got my wee wuman a surprise




* Glares at JoesDad *


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There were many species of mammoth.
> Northern species were usually woolly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And southern species not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mastodon is far more distantly related to modern elephants than the mammoth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it looks similar it is biologically very different.
> Many other types of elephant have existed.
> I like Gomphotherium which had little tusks in the lower jaw too


 WOW!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I told her.
> She laughed.




humbled I hope. 


allo wifey!!! (insert wave). i have told jade about the witchy bar, she can't wait


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!


I'm sure they were all very cuddly, really.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummy!
> She should be delighted.
> wifeys (or the equivalent) love champers.




jades more of a bucks fizz gal  


i told her this as I typed, and told her this is why nose biffing should be applied... 

she didn't get the joke!! 

.. thus, no nose biff (new smiley face)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> * Glares at JoesDad *




hee hee  

try the 'elbow nudge'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades more of a bucks fizz gal
> 
> 
> i told her this as I typed, and told her this is why nose biffing should be applied...
> 
> she didn't get the joke!!
> 
> .. thus, no nose biff (new smiley face)


I just had a nose biffing for saying wifey was making the place look untidy.
(standing up, thinking and distracting Tidgy.)
Most unfair I thought!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just had a nose biffing for saying wifey was making the place look untidy.
> (standing up, thinking and distracting Tidgy.)
> Most unfair I thought!




remember to over exaggerate the pain to avoid ab encore!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hee hee
> 
> try the 'elbow nudge'


It's OK. He's opened a bottle of red. Shame daughter wants a glass too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> remember to over exaggerate the pain to avoid ab encore!


Oh, yes, i screamed, groaned, clutched at my nose and blubbed like a baby.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's OK. He's opened a bottle of red. Shame daughter wants a glass too




I'm glad I'm not a mum


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes, i screamed, groaned, clutched at my nose and blubbed like a baby.




well played sir


----------



## johnandjade

just put on 'the book of eli' , good film. wil say nos da, and have a good weekend roomies.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just put on 'the book of eli' , good film. wil say nos da, and have a good weekend roomies.


Effects of a bottle of champers. No stamina these youngsters!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Marinated mamma said:


> it does make you wonder what the knitting spiders prehistoric cousin who used to sit Ubove the prehistoric CDR was like doesn't it?


Erugh spiders are bad enough I don't think I really want to comprehend a prehistoric one! Gross!


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> just put on 'the book of eli' , good film. wil say nos da, and have a good weekend roomies.


I like this film too!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Effects of a bottle of champers. No stamina these youngsters!




wheres that kebbab shop


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> I like this film too!



jade changed it to bridget jones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just put on 'the book of eli' , good film. wil say nos da, and have a good weekend roomies.


Nos da, John.
You have a good night and weekend, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Erugh spiders are bad enough I don't think I really want to comprehend a prehistoric one! Gross!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Adam! Behave!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade changed it to bridget jones


I quite like the first one.
(slightly embarrassed )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam! Behave!


Science. 
Cryptomartus from UK Coal Measures of 300 million years ago.
(spider relative)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Science.
> Cryptomartus from UK Coal Measures of 300 million years ago.
> (spider relative)


You know exactly what I meant. And it wasn't science... rocket or otherwise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You know exactly what I meant. And it wasn't science... rocket or otherwise


OK, fair cop. 
Sorry Linda.
Sorry @Marinated mamma


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Science.
> Cryptomartus from UK Coal Measures of 300 million years ago.
> (spider relative)




i 'spider' from a mile away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i 'spider' from a mile away


Where do spiders play football ?
Webley.


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam... hope you're still on the clock... . 

found this little chap today, jade says centipede family? i say beetle? 







as well as one of mr arachnid eds  .. orange in coloUr  with red markings


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... hope you're still on the clock... .
> 
> found this little chap today, jade says centipede family? i say beetle?
> 
> View attachment 186344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as one of mr arachnid eds  .. orange in coloUr  with red markings
> View attachment 186345


The first one is an earwig


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... hope you're still on the clock... .
> 
> found this little chap today, jade says centipede family? i say beetle?
> 
> View attachment 186344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as one of mr arachnid eds  .. orange in coloUr  with red markings
> View attachment 186345


The first one is an earwig, _Forficula auricularia. _a female (males have curved pincers at the rear) and it is in threat mode as the pincers are apart.
They are not beetles,or centipedes, but are insects as are beetles, but not centipedes, so you are closest.
They have their own order, Dermaptera.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... hope you're still on the clock... .
> 
> found this little chap today, jade says centipede family? i say beetle?
> 
> View attachment 186344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as one of mr arachnid eds  .. orange in coloUr  with red markings
> View attachment 186345


The spider is an orb web, probably _Meta segmentata. _
But i'd need a clearer photo to be sure.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The first one is an earwig





jade says 'ehhhhuuuuccchh'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohh . Wait, are the 2 poop fossils connected ? But thats pretty cool !
> & good morning Ed, long time no read/type. How are you doing ?


And a half billion year old jellyfish. 



And they came and took a photo of my fossil and put it in a book!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade says 'ehhhhuuuuccchh'


Harmless to humans but eat little insects and can be damaging to the plants in your garden.(for those with gardens)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The spider is an orb web, probably _Meta segmentata. _
> But i'd need a clearer photo to be sure.




he has since absconded with a large hedgehog and a mammoth... I fear he is in league with the mearkats :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he has since absconded with a large hedgehog and a mammoth... I fear he is in league with the mearkats :/


Crikey! 
They're forming a gang! 
We're going to need a marshal and deputies, a sheriff and a posse to round 'em all up.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> They're forming a gang!
> We're going to need a marshal and deputies, a sheriff and a posse to round 'em all up.





to you tube!!! and email


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hey CDR friends I'm going to be gone and busy this weekend, but I'm wondering if NEXT weekend any of you would be interested in a simultaneous movie night??? I missed the other one and I want to do it!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey CDR friends I'm going to be gone and busy this weekend, but I'm wondering if NEXT weekend any of you would be interested in a simultaneous movie night??? I missed the other one and I want to do it!!!



Which movie?


----------



## jaizei

Over the top?


----------



## jaizei

Harry and the Hendersons?


----------



## jaizei

Flight of the navigator?


----------



## jaizei

Mr. Boogety?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey CDR friends I'm going to be gone and busy this weekend, but I'm wondering if NEXT weekend any of you would be interested in a simultaneous movie night??? I missed the other one and I want to do it!!!


Hi, Chrissy, I'd be up for it, for one. 
You choose the movie and i'll try and rope in some of the others.


----------



## jaizei

idk horrible 80's movies jumped to the front of my mind.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jaizei came up with some funny suggestions. "Clue" could be fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Flight of the navigator?


We are clearly going to be here all night.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> idk horrible 80's movies jumped to the front of my mind.


By the way...I genuinely don't think "Flight of the Navigator" is horrible. Feel free to mock away.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I talked about "King of Kong" with Cameron a while ago. I don't know if anyone else would enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm wandering off to look over my DVDs and see if anything comes to mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Jaizei came up with some funny suggestions. "Clue" could be fun.


Yep, okay, I've never seen it, so that'll do.
The Cluedo film ?
What day and time ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I talked about "King of Kong" with Cameron a while ago. I don't know if anyone else would enjoy it as much as I do.


I love the original. 
Not any remake.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey CDR friends I'm going to be gone and busy this weekend, but I'm wondering if NEXT weekend any of you would be interested in a simultaneous movie night??? I missed the other one and I want to do it!!!




wahhhh!!!!  glad to hear from you!!! 

hope you managed to sort out everything from your recent misfortune 

I'm in!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, okay, I've never seen it, so that'll do.
> The Cluedo film ?
> What day and time ?


If you haven't seen "Clue" let's definitely do that one.

My brain is broken on the time difference. I'd need to look it up. I can make myself free anytime Friday night (US Rocky Mtn time) and all Day/night Saturday. Sunday is a bit trickier for me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> wahhhh!!!!  glad to hear from you!!!
> 
> hope you managed to sort out everything from your recent misfortune
> 
> I'm in!!!


Hooray!

Still working on getting things from the stolen purse. I have various temp ids and still need to get my library card Sadly--the thing that kills me is my camera was in my purse and I won't be able to get a new one for quite a while. Thanks for asking though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> If you haven't seen "Clue" let's definitely do that one.
> 
> My brain is broken on the time difference. I'd need to look it up. I can make myself free anytime Friday night (US Rocky Mtn time) and all Day/night Saturday. Sunday is a bit trickier for me.


I expect Saturday evening is better for most so we'll say Saturday the 17th.
What time is it where you are now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Still working on getting things from the stolen purse. I have various temp ids and still need to get my library card Sadly--the thing that kills me is my camera was in my purse and I won't be able to get a new one for quite a while. Thanks for asking though!


Very remiss of me not to ask. 
Got too excited about film night.
Sorry.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> to you tube!!! and email




link and email available on request! .... or better still, spain in January


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect Saturday evening is better for most so we'll say Saturday the 17th.
> What time is it where you are now ?


Sounds good. It's 4:51 pm. Just picked up kids from school and need to come up with dinner


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Harry and the Hendersons?




awesome movie!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> link and email available on request! .... or better still, spain in January


I feel like a dork, but I'm confused about your post


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Sounds good. It's 4:51 pm. Just picked up kids from school and need to come up with dinner


Crikey, it's 11.51 here, nearly midnight, so we're 7 hours ahead of you. 
I expect we could start at 10pm but that would be 3 in the afternoon for you ?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Flight of the navigator?



I have a mental picture of you having an apparent lined wall to wall, celling to floor with cheesey movies! 

... and im jealous


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Chrissy, I'd be up for it, for one.
> You choose the movie and i'll try and rope in some of the others.


reporting for duty sir!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> idk horrible 80's movies jumped to the front of my mind.




they are awesome!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I talked about "King of Kong" with Cameron a while ago. I don't know if anyone else would enjoy it as much as I do.




the jack black one??


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm wandering off to look over my DVDs and see if anything comes to mind.




pics of collection!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, it's 11.51 here, nearly midnight, so we're 7 hours ahead of you.
> I expect we could start at 10pm but that would be 3 in the afternoon for you ?


That would work for me. -I also could do it even earlier and have lunch with the movie if you'd prefer an earlier time?

@jaizei are you in? What time works for you?

What do you think, John?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> link and email available on request! .... or better still, spain in January


The Chewin the Fat Thing?
I'm confused, too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> pics of collection!!


No camera and only using a $12 phone now


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> If you haven't seen "Clue" let's definitely do that one.
> 
> My brain is broken on the time difference. I'd need to look it up. I can make myself free anytime Friday night (US Rocky Mtn time) and all Day/night Saturday. Sunday is a bit trickier for me.




mornooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I have a mental picture of you having an apparent lined wall to wall, celling to floor with cheesey movies!
> 
> ... and im jealous


But you have one of those yourself!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> the jack black one??


No...I've actually confused everyone. It's a documentary that is SOOOOO good. It's nerdy, but seriously an awesome film. I'm not a video game nut, I'm really not, but there was a while when I claimed this as my favorite movie. ---I'm wondering if I should be embarrassed by that?....hmmmmm...Nah...I'll let my nerd light shine bright.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> reporting for duty sir!


Veterans always welcome.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> mornooning


ha ha ha! YES --Mornooning works for me too! ha ha


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Still working on getting things from the stolen purse. I have various temp ids and still need to get my library card Sadly--the thing that kills me is my camera was in my purse and I won't be able to get a new one for quite a while. Thanks for asking though!




the best memories will be with you forever, no one can ever steal them from you. i can only begin to imagine how horrible and intrusive it must have been 

wibble on


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> the best memories will be with you forever, no one can ever steal them from you. i can only begin to imagine how horrible and intrusive it must have been
> 
> wibble on


thanks! WIBBLE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have to pop off and feed the offspring. They get grumpy when I don't.  

I'll try to check back later. I can do 3pm my time(mountain standard time)/10pm your time next Saturday the 17th. I'm also open to doing it earlier if that's better for you guys. Just let me know.

I'm thrilled to hang out in the cold dark room next weekend and watch a movie with you guys!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I have to pop off and feed the offspring. They get grumpy when I don't.
> 
> I'll try to check back later. I can do 3pm my time(mountain standard time)/10pm your time next Saturday the 17th. I'm also open to doing it earlier if that's better for you guys. Just let me know.
> 
> I'm thrilled to hang out in the cold dark room next weekend and watch a movie with you guys!!!!


See you anon. 
So unless someone weeps and wails and melts my icy heart, We're watching "Clue" at the time listed above on the date specified in the Cold Dark Room. 
You know you're always welcome here, Chrissy.


----------



## Prairie Mom

"I had to stop her from screaming"

"Flames...Flames on the side of my face...heaving...heaving breaths..."

"Let us in! Let us in!"- "Let us out! Let us out!"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you anon.
> So unless someone weeps and wails and melts my icy heart, We're watching "Clue" at the time listed above on the date specified in the Cold Dark Room.
> You know you're always welcome here, Chrissy.


Okay! That sounds good to me.

And thank you Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 186361
> View attachment 186360
> 
> 
> "I had to stop her from screaming"
> 
> "Flames...Flames on the side of my face...heaving...heaving breaths..."
> 
> "Let us in! Let us in!"- "Let us out! Let us out!"


No spoilers !!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> That would work for me. -I also could do it even earlier and have lunch with the movie if you'd prefer an earlier time?
> 
> @jaizei are you in? What time works for you?
> 
> What do you think, John?



I can make whatever work.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect Saturday evening is better for most so we'll say Saturday the 17th.
> What time is it where you are now ?




0030 here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I can make whatever work.


Good.
Have you seen the film ?


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I feel like a dork, but I'm confused about your post




YouTube, 'chewin the fat, Scottish cowbows' ... its to rude to post here


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I feel like a dork, but I'm confused about your post




and we plan on, sorry...

we WILL be meeting up again in January in spain


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> I have a mental picture of you having an apparent lined wall to wall, celling to floor with cheesey movies!
> 
> ... and im jealous



Not all appreciate them. I remember taking a date home to watch a movie; I don't think she enjoyed Over the Top as much as I did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not all appreciate them. I remember taking a date home to watch a movie; I don't think she enjoyed Over the Top as much as I did.


Strangely, some of my ex-girlfriends didn't like watching Doctor Who every night.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> That would work for me. -I also could do it even earlier and have lunch with the movie if you'd prefer an earlier time?
> 
> @jaizei are you in? What time works for you?
> 
> What do you think, John?




as long as i am not working and can 'ahem' find the movie 

I love this idea


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Chewin the Fat Thing?
> I'm confused, too.







available on you tube, so i have heard


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> No...I've actually confused everyone. It's a documentary that is SOOOOO good. It's nerdy, but seriously an awesome film. I'm not a video game nut, I'm really not, but there was a while when I claimed this as my favorite movie. ---I'm wondering if I should be embarrassed by that?....hmmmmm...Nah...I'll let my nerd light shine bright.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/




shine on you crazy diamond


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Veterans always welcome.




guess I'll be private joker....



PG 13!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> thanks! WIBBLE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 186361
> View attachment 186360
> 
> 
> "I had to stop her from screaming"
> 
> "Flames...Flames on the side of my face...heaving...heaving breaths..."
> 
> "Let us in! Let us in!"- "Let us out! Let us out!"


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Not all appreciate them. I remember taking a date home to watch a movie; I don't think she enjoyed Over the Top as much as I did.




hmmm... i can't think of the worst movie i own, but I'll find out


----------



## johnandjade

0121... really should turn in for the night... i have to walk about with a pen tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... i can't think of the worst movie i own, but I'll find out


It's difficult.
I try to blank them out of my mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 0121... really should turn in for the night... i have to walk about with a pen tomorrow


Yes, i have to be up for a lesson at 10. 
Still, i'll be up for a wee while longer.
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Last episode of season 6 watched tonight, episode 10 of "The War Games.". 
It's also the last episode in black and white and the last featuring Patrick Troughton as the second Doctor (except for specials with future Doctors.)
He is tried by his own people, The Time Lords (who are named for the first time) , for stealing the TARDIS and interfering in the affairs of other planets. 
He is found guilty, his appearance is changed and he is exiled to Earth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So eight months and 9 days in,at an episode a day I finish black and white Who.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last episode of season 6 watched tonight, episode 10 of "The War Games.".
> It's also the last episode in black and white and the last featuring Patrick Troughton as the second Doctor (except for specials with future Doctors.)
> He is tried by his own people, The Time Lords (who are named for the first time) , for stealing the TARDIS and interfering in the affairs of other planets.
> He is found guilty, his appearance is changed and he is exiled to Earth.
> View attachment 186374
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186375





have you seen the spin off...?? 

dr poo, he travles in a portaloo called the turdest !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you seen the spin off...??
> 
> dr poo, he travles in a portaloo called the turdest !


Yep, it's been done at least twice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So eight months and 9 days in,at an episode a day I finish black and white Who.




who? who? (music playing) 

ah doctor who! 

dr whoooooooo??

ah dr who!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, it's been done at least twice.




arc of souls? 

i showed jade the bun fight an wife earlier on  told jade how well she will get on with wifey 


...we can have a game of toast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The regeneration.




with Scottish socks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> who? who? (music playing)
> 
> ah doctor who!
> 
> dr whoooooooo??
> 
> ah dr who!!!


Our only number one hit, inspired by me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> arc of souls?
> 
> i showed jade the bun fight an wife earlier on  told jade how well she will get on with wifey
> 
> 
> ...we can have a game of toast


The Friday Night Project and some cartoon thing. 
I've played toast, it's fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think John has finally passed out on an armadillo. 
I'm off to get some kip with the hedgehogs in corner 6. 
Wake me if you need anything Roommates! 
Night night.


----------



## johnandjade

work


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> work


Good morning John.

Good morning CDR


----------



## JoesMum

For those in the UK who have Sky, Clue (the simultaneous movie choice) is being shown on Sunday at 7pm on AMC ... so you can record it and save it for next weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> For those in the UK who have Sky, Clue (the simultaneous movie choice) is being shown on Sunday at 7pm on AMC ... so you can record it and save it for next weekend.


Just realised that I'll be in London. Might not be back in time for simultaneous viewing.


----------



## JoesMum

Just weighed Joe because I probably ought to know. He felt heavy so I wasn't worried. 

Very pleased that he's 3.385kg (7.43lb). Nice and heavy for the hibernation slow down. 

He won't hibernate for ages yet. But when the appetite dwindles, it's good to know he's ready 

When he was sick a few years ago, Joe's weight dropped to 2.2kg because his testosterone excesses stopped him eating completely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> work


Good morning, John.
You'll soon be done for the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Good morning CDR


Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> For those in the UK who have Sky, Clue (the simultaneous movie choice) is being shown on Sunday at 7pm on AMC ... so you can record it and save it for next weekend.


Good info.
Thanks; Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just weighed Joe because I probably ought to know. He felt heavy so I wasn't worried.
> 
> Very pleased that he's 3.385kg (7.43lb). Nice and heavy for the hibernation slow down.
> 
> He won't hibernate for ages yet. But when the appetite dwindles, it's good to know he's ready
> 
> When he was sick a few years ago, Joe's weight dropped to 2.2kg because his testosterone excesses stopped him eating completely!


Nice to hear Joe's in good shape. 
I'm overwintering Tidgy again, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Room! 
Good morning, Cold Dark Roommates! 
Should have a student now, but she's 20 minutes late. 
Which is fairly normal.


----------



## johnandjade

3hrs sleep last night... oops!! survived the shift, had to do more than I wanted too... one of the lads is as useful as a chocolate fire guard!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 3hrs sleep last night... oops!! survived the shift, had to do more than I wanted too... one of the lads is as useful as a chocolate fire guard!!!


About the same for me in the end.
And my student didn't come this morning. 
Rang after 90 minutes to apologize.
Oh, well, better late than never, I suppose.
She gets charged.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About the same for me in the end.
> And my student didn't come this morning.
> Rang after 90 minutes to apologize.
> Oh, well, better late than never, I suppose.
> She gets charged.




be quicker to send speciled jim!


----------



## johnandjade

2nd glass of yeast and barely... it's going to take one hairy dog today!!! 

the shopping has been delivered at home so its rolls n sausage and a few tins of grandpas' finest waiting for me


----------



## johnandjade

I also got a nose biffing last night!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I also got a nose biffing last night!!!


D & D ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2nd glass of yeast and barely... it's going to take one hairy dog today!!!
> 
> the shopping has been delivered at home so its rolls n sausage and a few tins of grandpas' finest waiting for me


On the coffee and fizz today as Zacariah's coming to play Hungry Hippos at 4.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> D & D ?




dungeons and dragons?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the coffee and fizz today as Zacariah's coming to play Hungry Hippos at 4.




no marbles today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dungeons and dragons?


Yeah, I was always a dwarf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no marbles today?


Variety is the spice of life.
Next week, Kerplunk.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I was always a dwarf.




whatchaa call a dwarf covered in cement??? 

...a wee hard man!  


I never played it, i was/am a playstation and super nintendo guy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Variety is the spice of life.
> Next week, Kerplunk.




i do enjoy scrabble


----------



## johnandjade

fidos been posing again, he has updated his thread if anyone would like a butchers  

butchers hook, a look


----------



## Marinated mamma

oh and you guys of course


----------



## Marinated mamma

Hey roomies! How is everyone? What have I missed?


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> fidos been posing again, he has updated his thread if anyone would like a butchers
> 
> butchers hook, a look


I love it when I find people who chat my lingo!


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> dungeons and dragons?


Loved playing dungeons and dragons as a kid something about them multi sided dice argghhh delish


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> fidos been posing again, he has updated his thread if anyone would like a butchers
> 
> butchers hook, a look






he was doing the kokkiecokkie ;P


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> View attachment 186424
> oh and you guys of course




amazon?? i love my t shirts and would like to get one


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Hey roomies! How is everyone? What have I missed?




just the usual silliness, though we are planning a movie nigjt


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> I love it when I find people who chat my lingo!




adam is a fluent wordsmith as well


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, fellow Roomies!
My Thursday trip to have lunch with a former co-worker turned into something of a safari!
After driving for 45 min, I was about 1/2 way there when I crested a hill to find my way completely blocked by DOT (Department of Transportation) barriers that proclaimed ROAD CLOSED!!!
We've had unprecedented flooding in that area a few weeks ago, and apparently 1 of the several bridges was washed out. I'm not sufficiently familiar with that area to be able to figure out short cuts, so I decided to trust my GPS. (An Aside Note: We have several voices and accents to choose from for the GPS advisor, and my husband had selected a female voice with a British accent because she is by far the easiest to hear clearly and understand. My hubby being the character that he is, has named "her" Vicky, after Queen Victoria! )
"Vicky" safely guided me through countless little back roads and got me there just fine! The only difference was the TIME: It took me 3 hours to get there instead of 2. But in all fairness to Vicky, I had to back track for a good 20 minutes to get to a new starting point. And you can't go very fast on those back roads because they're twisty AND the little towns LOVE speeders because they need the revenue from the speeding tickets! BUT not from me! 
After a lovely lunch with my friend, I visited another friend (bringing a small tin of tuna for the cats, venison jerky for the dog and a bottle of red wine for my friend.) After another lovely visit, Vicky guided me home once again. The homeward trip was SLIGHTLY shorter- 2.5 hours, but quite successful.
So Friday, I was totally wiped out!!!! Am feeling much more perky today and am off to lunch with my "Tribe."
Have a lovely day, and I will pop in later.

Oh, yes: I am happy to find out that my little mud turtle, Jacques, is actually an EASTERN mud, and not a Mississippi mud, as I had originally been told. It doesn't really matter in the long run, and I'm sure Jacques knows what he is, but I like knowing. Thanks to forum member Berkeley for clearing that up! 

Toodles!!!


----------



## Moozillion

My friend Barbara sent me this email, and it really DID make my day!!!!
So I decided to share with my Roomies.
I wish I had known about this game beforehand- I would have loved to attend! 

"A heartwarming 5 minute read -

Mad Basketball - basketball like you've never seen it!

This Summer our young friend, Jake, went to a special day camp for mentally
& physically disabled youth. Basketball was one of the activities. The
kids ranged from teens to 20's & many disabilities were represented. Some
struggled to walk & control their bodies, some didn't. All had some mental
dysfunction. Jake does fairly well physically & at 22 years old, acts like
about 13 (?). Although slightly gawky, he's a handsome guy. With Summer
camp coming to an end the campers decided they wanted to have a real
basketball game to end the season. They wanted a lot of things &, always
supportive, Jake's parents & others, committed to make it happen. We rec'd
this email from Jake's mother:

"Just wanted to let any interested fans know that this Sunday, at the gym at
Pelican Park (a parish facility with a regulation size court), there will be
a very special basketball game. Jake and his camp buddies have been
practicing their mad basketball skills all summer and will be playing a game
(against each other) for public viewing. They have been trying so hard and
are a lot of fun to watch. You just never know what will happen, but
undoubtedly they will make you smile.

Anyway, they decided early on that they needed a team bus, uniforms,
cheerleaders, a paper ring to bust through on entering the court, lots of
adoring fans...and the list goes on. We decided to do the best we could to
give it to them! We have a bus (Mr. Kelvin, the school bus driver,
volunteered), Pelican Park is providing jerseys, we have Mandeville High's
cheerleaders volunteering and an announcer, a referee, paper ring and
finally, we think a good number of fans.

If you have time and would like to be in that number, we would love for you
to come and so would Jake, of course. It should be great fun!
Thanks,..."

Sunday found Fred & Barbara standing in one of the two parallel lines of
cheering fans outside the Pelican Park gym as the players burst from the bus
& ran (& hobbled) through the lines of fans & into the gym locker room.
The fans
followed taking seats in the bleachers. Once the announcer, the coach &
the stripped-shirt referee were ready, the teams exited the locker room,
tore through the huge decorated paper disk & took positions on the court
while the cheerleaders & pep squad excited the crowd with their cheer
routines! The pep squad were girls from the high school special section &
were
dressed in red shorts, black T-shirts & big red glitter bows in their hair,
mostly ponytails. All had Down's Syndrome.

Let the game begin!
Have you ever seen a game where both teams win?! Where the opposing team
cheers when the competitors make a point? Where the best player will hand
the ball to a teammate giving him a chance to shoot a basket? That's the
way these kids play Mad Basketball, always supporting each other. Talk
about sportsmanship! This is the way the world should be.

The young man who is their coach is phenomenal with the kids. There was one
player who could hardly walk. Coach put the ball in the boy's hands & then
held his arm guiding him slowly across the court to his team's goal. He
positioned the boy in front of the basket & told him to shoot. All members
of both teams were encouraging him. He made a basket! Sometimes a player
got the ball on his own & sometimes Coach gave it to someone to make sure
everyone got a chance to participate including a girl in a motorized wheel
chair!

It was a riot. Back & forth they ran, walked & hobbled (& drove - the wheel
chair remember), arms flailing, to the opposite goal as a basket was scored.
There were tongues wagging in deep concentration when in position to shoot,
wild whoops when a basket was made (then much hugging among the players),
walking off the court in mid-game to talk briefly with friends in the
bleachers & players dribbling the ball to the wrong goal so Coach had to
turn them around.

They were surprisingly adept at the game & also very funny & very supportive
of each other. The score board numbers changed wildly, ultimately showing a
tie when the game was over. The players were exuberant, the cheer leaders &
pep squad cheered, the fans went wild in the stands and we ALL won the game!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whatchaa call a dwarf covered in cement???
> 
> ...a wee hard man!
> 
> 
> I never played it, i was/am a playstation and super nintendo guy


They didn't exist when I was a young whippersnapper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do enjoy scrabble


Tidgy likes a good scrabble, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy likes a good scrabble, too.




we should have a game!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Hey roomies! How is everyone? What have I missed?


Afternoon, mamma.
Not missed much today, I don't think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Loved playing dungeons and dragons as a kid something about them multi sided dice argghhh delish


Yeah, D4s, D8,s and my favourites, the D20s.


----------



## johnandjade

jades having an after sleep nap, i've shaved the dog that bit me last night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam is a fluent wordsmith as well


I'm not very affluent, more like effluent.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, D4s, D8,s and my favourites, the D20s.



errmm?? :/ 

snake eyes!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not very affluent, more like effluent.





ahh wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, fellow Roomies!
> My Thursday trip to have lunch with a former co-worker turned into something of a safari!
> After driving for 45 min, I was about 1/2 way there when I crested a hill to find my way completely blocked by DOT (Department of Transportation) barriers that proclaimed ROAD CLOSED!!!
> We've had unprecedented flooding in that area a few weeks ago, and apparently 1 of the several bridges was washed out. I'm not sufficiently familiar with that area to be able to figure out short cuts, so I decided to trust my GPS. (An Aside Note: We have several voices and accents to choose from for the GPS advisor, and my husband had selected a female voice with a British accent because she is by far the easiest to hear clearly and understand. My hubby being the character that he is, has named "her" Vicky, after Queen Victoria! )
> "Vicky" safely guided me through countless little back roads and got me there just fine! The only difference was the TIME: It took me 3 hours to get there instead of 2. But in all fairness to Vicky, I had to back track for a good 20 minutes to get to a new starting point. And you can't go very fast on those back roads because they're twisty AND the little towns LOVE speeders because they need the revenue from the speeding tickets! BUT not from me!
> After a lovely lunch with my friend, I visited another friend (bringing a small tin of tuna for the cats, venison jerky for the dog and a bottle of red wine for my friend.) After another lovely visit, Vicky guided me home once again. The homeward trip was SLIGHTLY shorter- 2.5 hours, but quite successful.
> So Friday, I was totally wiped out!!!! Am feeling much more perky today and am off to lunch with my "Tribe."
> Have a lovely day, and I will pop in later.
> 
> Oh, yes: I am happy to find out that my little mud turtle, Jacques, is actually an EASTERN mud, and not a Mississippi mud, as I had originally been told. It doesn't really matter in the long run, and I'm sure Jacques knows what he is, but I like knowing. Thanks to forum member Berkeley for clearing that up!
> 
> Toodles!!!


Hi, Bea! 
Sounds like fun and games with Vicky. 
The towns get the money from speeding tickets ? That's brilliant! 
I read the Jacques thread, I don't think Berkeley was positive, but until someone else chimes in. 
I, of course haven't a clue. 
See you later!


----------



## johnandjade

anyone for a cookie??? 

jade has erned a kip


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My friend Barbara sent me this email, and it really DID make my day!!!!
> So I decided to share with my Roomies.
> I wish I had known about this game beforehand- I would have loved to attend!
> 
> "A heartwarming 5 minute read -
> 
> Mad Basketball - basketball like you've never seen it!
> 
> This Summer our young friend, Jake, went to a special day camp for mentally
> & physically disabled youth. Basketball was one of the activities. The
> kids ranged from teens to 20's & many disabilities were represented. Some
> struggled to walk & control their bodies, some didn't. All had some mental
> dysfunction. Jake does fairly well physically & at 22 years old, acts like
> about 13 (?). Although slightly gawky, he's a handsome guy. With Summer
> camp coming to an end the campers decided they wanted to have a real
> basketball game to end the season. They wanted a lot of things &, always
> supportive, Jake's parents & others, committed to make it happen. We rec'd
> this email from Jake's mother:
> 
> "Just wanted to let any interested fans know that this Sunday, at the gym at
> Pelican Park (a parish facility with a regulation size court), there will be
> a very special basketball game. Jake and his camp buddies have been
> practicing their mad basketball skills all summer and will be playing a game
> (against each other) for public viewing. They have been trying so hard and
> are a lot of fun to watch. You just never know what will happen, but
> undoubtedly they will make you smile.
> 
> Anyway, they decided early on that they needed a team bus, uniforms,
> cheerleaders, a paper ring to bust through on entering the court, lots of
> adoring fans...and the list goes on. We decided to do the best we could to
> give it to them! We have a bus (Mr. Kelvin, the school bus driver,
> volunteered), Pelican Park is providing jerseys, we have Mandeville High's
> cheerleaders volunteering and an announcer, a referee, paper ring and
> finally, we think a good number of fans.
> 
> If you have time and would like to be in that number, we would love for you
> to come and so would Jake, of course. It should be great fun!
> Thanks,..."
> 
> Sunday found Fred & Barbara standing in one of the two parallel lines of
> cheering fans outside the Pelican Park gym as the players burst from the bus
> & ran (& hobbled) through the lines of fans & into the gym locker room.
> The fans
> followed taking seats in the bleachers. Once the announcer, the coach &
> the stripped-shirt referee were ready, the teams exited the locker room,
> tore through the huge decorated paper disk & took positions on the court
> while the cheerleaders & pep squad excited the crowd with their cheer
> routines! The pep squad were girls from the high school special section &
> were
> dressed in red shorts, black T-shirts & big red glitter bows in their hair,
> mostly ponytails. All had Down's Syndrome.
> 
> Let the game begin!
> Have you ever seen a game where both teams win?! Where the opposing team
> cheers when the competitors make a point? Where the best player will hand
> the ball to a teammate giving him a chance to shoot a basket? That's the
> way these kids play Mad Basketball, always supporting each other. Talk
> about sportsmanship! This is the way the world should be.
> 
> The young man who is their coach is phenomenal with the kids. There was one
> player who could hardly walk. Coach put the ball in the boy's hands & then
> held his arm guiding him slowly across the court to his team's goal. He
> positioned the boy in front of the basket & told him to shoot. All members
> of both teams were encouraging him. He made a basket! Sometimes a player
> got the ball on his own & sometimes Coach gave it to someone to make sure
> everyone got a chance to participate including a girl in a motorized wheel
> chair!
> 
> It was a riot. Back & forth they ran, walked & hobbled (& drove - the wheel
> chair remember), arms flailing, to the opposite goal as a basket was scored.
> There were tongues wagging in deep concentration when in position to shoot,
> wild whoops when a basket was made (then much hugging among the players),
> walking off the court in mid-game to talk briefly with friends in the
> bleachers & players dribbling the ball to the wrong goal so Coach had to
> turn them around.
> 
> They were surprisingly adept at the game & also very funny & very supportive
> of each other. The score board numbers changed wildly, ultimately showing a
> tie when the game was over. The players were exuberant, the cheer leaders &
> pep squad cheered, the fans went wild in the stands and we ALL won the game!"


How beautiful. 
Especially with the Paralympics taking place.
There is hope for the world, after all.


----------



## johnandjade

Fido says allo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we should have a game!


I don't actually have a scrabble set at the moment. 
Must try and get one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't actually have a scrabble set at the moment.
> Must try and get one.




we may be able to find a website??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> errmm?? :/
> 
> snake eyes!!!


A D4 is a four sided dice, ie. a 3 sided pyramid, a double four sided pyramid is eight sided so called a D8 and so on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> anyone for a cookie???
> 
> jade has erned a kip
> View attachment 186454


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, Jade!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Fido says allo!
> View attachment 186455


Hello!!!, says Tidgy.
Hello!!! says I. 
wifey's busy wibbling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we may be able to find a website??


I'll look later if I remember!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A D4 is a four sided dice, ie. a 3 sided pyramid, a double four sided pyramid is eight sided so called a D8 and so on.



i have shaved 3 dogs and a koala bear, bare now  I'm not sure how it all works but there's a way we can scrabble on the interweb thinnggymebob .


jade says, zzzzzzzzz ,




we could do chess, though my moves are usually 'horsey to prawn 4' I won't be much of a challenge


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't actually have a scrabble set at the moment.
> Must try and get one.




newspaper and scissors


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have shaved 3 dogs and a koala bear, bare now  I'm not sure how it all works but there's a way we can scrabble on the interweb thinnggymebob .
> 
> 
> jade says, zzzzzzzzz ,
> View attachment 186466
> 
> 
> 
> we could do chess, though my moves are usually 'horsey to prawn 4' I won't be much of a challenge


Ok, how do we scrabble ?
Apart from with our fingernails at the Cold Dark Walls ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, how do we scrabble ?
> Apart from with our fingernails at the Cold Dark Walls ?




to google i go!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> Fido says allo!
> View attachment 186455


Such a handsome beast!!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> amazon?? i love my t shirts and would like to get one


Yes Amazon! I've just ordered one for work my ladies will love that ha


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> we may be able to find a website??


Make one!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Marinated mamma said:


> Make one!


I meant make a scrabble board not make a website could be a little time consuming! And if you go on pogo.com you can play against one another online (or in a tournament not 100% about scrabble tournaments hence the brackets)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> I meant make a scrabble board not make a website could be a little time consuming! And if you go on pogo.com you can play against one another online (or in a tournament not 100% about scrabble tournaments hence the brackets)


Thanks, we thought about making a set with scissors and newspaper.
Indeed a website is far beyond my abilities. 
I'll try pogo, thanks again.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Yes Amazon! I've just ordered one for work my ladies will love that ha


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, we thought about making a set with scissors and newspaper.
> Indeed a website is far beyond my abilities.
> I'll try pogo, thanks again.


There are scrabble apps for both Apple and Android phones and tablets if you happen to have one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There are scrabble apps for both Apple and Android phones and tablets if you happen to have one.


Nope, I don't.
But thanks, anyway.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, we thought about making a set with scissors and newspaper.
> Indeed a website is far beyond my abilities.
> I'll try pogo, thanks again.


Yeah don't think I'd wanna go for building a website but ya never know! So I've done didly squat today and loved every minute of it! Right now I'm sitting in front of the telly just finished a Chinese take away, which was lush by the way and I did contemplate tidying up for all of two seconds but then I remembered that's what tomorrow morning is for! What has everybody else been up to today?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I don't.
> But thanks, anyway.


Facebook I'm sure has a scrabble app on the games where you can play your Facebook friends


----------



## Marinated mamma

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322197677945 This is the link to the tortoise t shirt and sorry my bad it's eBay


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186425
> 
> 
> he was doing the kokkiecokkie ;P


Gotta get a video of when he shakes it all about ha


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, how do we scrabble ?
> Apart from with our fingernails at the Cold Dark Walls ?




alphabet spaghetti?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> to google i go!




no joy


----------



## Marinated mamma

Just read moozillions post about mad basketball and to be fair it sounds far from mad! I thought it sounded pretty idyllic and was kinda sad that I missed it!  but how cool


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Such a handsome beast!!!





his birthday treat


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


> alphabet spaghetti?


Could try pictionary? Draw something take a photo then we all guess! Might have to draw it in stages! Or hang man could be good


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Such a handsome beast!!!




fido said, fankoo mrs b


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Yeah don't think I'd wanna go for building a website but ya never know! So I've done didly squat today and loved every minute of it! Right now I'm sitting in front of the telly just finished a Chinese take away, which was lush by the way and I did contemplate tidying up for all of two seconds but then I remembered that's what tomorrow morning is for! What has everybody else been up to today?


Today JoesDad went up to London to watch the Arsenal match with our son. 

Daughter decided she wanted to watch "The secret life of pets", so we went to the cinema (she's 23 ) Then we went to a Thai restaurant for lunch - they have a good tapas style menu 

We got back in time to watch Jamie Murray win the US Open Men's Doubles with Bruno Soares. 

I'm now watching the Paralympics


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Yes Amazon! I've just ordered one for work my ladies will love that ha




if possible could you send a link please? 





I also have one that says 'does my head look bald in this? 

jade has the tort t... along with a hed piece




this was her giving thumbs up to spain


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, we thought about making a set with scissors and newspaper.
> Indeed a website is far beyond my abilities.
> I'll try pogo, thanks again.




I'm currently sitting with what can only be described as resembling a dyslexic ransom note


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Yeah don't think I'd wanna go for building a website but ya never know! So I've done didly squat today and loved every minute of it! Right now I'm sitting in front of the telly just finished a Chinese take away, which was lush by the way and I did contemplate tidying up for all of two seconds but then I remembered that's what tomorrow morning is for! What has everybody else been up to today?


Playing Hungry Hippos with my friend Zachariah, waiting for a student that never showed, reading and watching TV.
A Chinese would be lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Facebook I'm sure has a scrabble app on the games where you can play your Facebook friends


Don't do Facebook, either.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Gotta get a video of when he shakes it all about ha




knees bend arms stretch 

rah rah rah !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Could try pictionary? Draw something take a photo then we all guess! Might have to draw it in stages! Or hang man could be good




great idea!  ask adam to draw saturn


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Today JoesDad went up to London to watch the Arsenal match with our son.
> 
> Daughter decided she wanted to watch "The secret life of pets", so we went to the cinema (she's 23 ) Then we went to a Thai restaurant for lunch - they have a good tapas style menu
> 
> We got back in time to watch Jamie Murray win the US Open Men's Doubles with Bruno Soares.
> 
> I'm now watching the Paralympics




i had my first thai curry with wifey and adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> alphabet spaghetti?


No, I've used it all for Tidgy's substrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186509
> 
> his birthday treat


Happy birthday, Fido!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Could try pictionary? Draw something take a photo then we all guess! Might have to draw it in stages! Or hang man could be good


I was actually thinking of Hangman.
But Pictionary's a good idea, too.
Hmmmm
Except I can't draw!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today JoesDad went up to London to watch the Arsenal match with our son.
> 
> Daughter decided she wanted to watch "The secret life of pets", so we went to the cinema (she's 23 ) Then we went to a Thai restaurant for lunch - they have a good tapas style menu
> 
> We got back in time to watch Jamie Murray win the US Open Men's Doubles with Bruno Soares.
> 
> I'm now watching the Paralympics


Secret LIfe of Pets any good ?
I saw the tennis result, splendid! 
And Thai food's yummy scrummy. 
Not sure about Arsenal, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm currently sitting with what can only be described as resembling a dyslexic ransom note


I've managed to cut my fingernails and glued my ears to the table cloth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great idea!  ask adam to draw saturn


Oh, golly, i was hoping that had been forgotten.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday, Fido!




it's an old one. fido is July 10, jade 11 and me on the 12th


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've managed to cut my fingernails and glued my ears to the table cloth.




it's that hotel room all over again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's an old one. fido is July 10, jade 11 and me on the 12th


I remember really, but thought maybe Fido had more than one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's that hotel room all over again


Except I can't escape from here!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> Hey CDR friends I'm going to be gone and busy this weekend, but I'm wondering if NEXT weekend any of you would be interested in a simultaneous movie night??? I missed the other one and I want to do it!!!


What ?! I did not know about this !! I want in !!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> Fido says allo!
> View attachment 186455


Look at that adorable wrinkly neck !! Makes me so happy !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't actually have a scrabble set at the moment.
> Must try and get one.


Me neither. I would like to get one but no one would want to play with me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> What ?! I did not know about this !! I want in !!


Hi, Linhdan, we are watching the movie, ' Clue' next Saturday. 
What time is it where you are now ?, We are watching the film at 3 pm Chrissy's time which is 10 pm John and my time.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Its 8:12 pm right now at my place 
Clue was a good movie !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its 8:12 pm right now at my place
> Clue was a good movie !


I've not seen it yet.
So you're five hours behind me, so we'll be watching it simultaneously at 5 PM on Saturday, your time


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've not seen it yet.
> So you're five hours behind me, so we'll be watching it simultaneously at 5 PM on Saturday, your time


Aww man. Ill be at work. I can watch the first hour of so of the movie but then ill have to watch the rest at home, if its not over by then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww man. Ill be at work. I can watch the first hour of so of the movie but then ill have to watch the rest at home, if its not over by then.


Oh, dear
Well you can join in with some of it, at least!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Earlyish night for me 
Bit of reading then up for a lesson that starts at 10 am.
Good nighty bye byes, Roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. The sun has reappeared after a few days of miserableness. The forecast is that it will hit 30C (86F) by Tuesday here... which is hot by UK standards especially in September!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. The sun has reappeared after a few days of miserableness. The forecast is that it will hit 30C (86F) by Tuesday here... which is hot by UK standards especially in September!


And it's going to be 104 here today !


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And it's going to be 104 here today !


Is that warm for the season for you Grandpa?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Is that warm for the season for you Grandpa?


Yes it is !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. The sun has reappeared after a few days of miserableness. The forecast is that it will hit 30C (86F) by Tuesday here... which is hot by UK standards especially in September!


Good morning, Linda. 
35 degrees here today, but only 29°C predicted for Tuesday.
You might be hotter than us. 
Happens about 3 days a year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And it's going to be 104 here today !


Good morning, Gramps! 
Do you like it hot ?
(The weather, not your Bud)


----------



## Marinated mamma

John and jade https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322197677945 thought I posted it last night but obviously not and yes it's eBay sorry


----------



## Marinated mamma

Morning CDR how's tricks?


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> Today JoesDad went up to London to watch the Arsenal match with our son.
> 
> Daughter decided she wanted to watch "The secret life of pets", so we went to the cinema (she's 23 ) Then we went to a Thai restaurant for lunch - they have a good tapas style menu
> 
> We got back in time to watch Jamie Murray win the US Open Men's Doubles with Bruno Soares.
> 
> I'm now watching the Paralympics


Joes mum my
Hubby is an arsenal supporter too I'm an avid supporter of anything that doesn't involve taking over my tv time! 
Me and my boy wanted to watch secret life of pets but ain't got round to it yet! 

Adam me and the lad are off on Monday to isle of sheppey to fossil hunt so that should be good looking forward to that 

It's nice and hot in the land of Kent today so sitting in the garden with my three babies having brekkie and nice cuppa while they dig up my lovely lawn! Ok it's not lovely but it could be!


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Joes mum my
> Hubby is an arsenal supporter too I'm an avid supporter of anything that doesn't involve taking over my tv time!
> Me and my boy wanted to watch secret life of pets but ain't got round to it yet!
> 
> Adam me and the lad are off on Monday to isle of sheppey to fossil hunt so that should be good looking forward to that
> 
> It's nice and hot in the land of Kent today so sitting in the garden with my three babies having brekkie and nice cuppa while they dig up my lovely lawn! Ok it's not lovely but it could be!


My lawn is perfection ... as far as Joe's concerned. I admit that other humans probably see a weedy mess, but that's their problem


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning CDR how's tricks?


Good afternoon, mamma.
Just finished a vocabulary lesson so off now til Wednesday.
Preparing for the Eid tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Joes mum my
> Hubby is an arsenal supporter too I'm an avid supporter of anything that doesn't involve taking over my tv time!
> Me and my boy wanted to watch secret life of pets but ain't got round to it yet!
> 
> Adam me and the lad are off on Monday to isle of sheppey to fossil hunt so that should be good looking forward to that
> 
> It's nice and hot in the land of Kent today so sitting in the garden with my three babies having brekkie and nice cuppa while they dig up my lovely lawn! Ok it's not lovely but it could be!


Sounds triffic.
Good luck with the fossil hunting.
Will need photos if poss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My lawn is perfection ... as far as Joe's concerned. I admit that other humans probably see a weedy mess, but that's their problem


One of those wonderful differences between tort folk and the rest of humanity.
We see weeds and are delighted, the rest of the world become depressed and start planning how to eradicate them.


----------



## Lyn W

A very good afternoon/morning to everyone!
It's all or nothing with me and work and social life and been very busy this last week with both.
Haven't had time to catch up with everyone's posts yet but hope you are all alive and kicking, or at least OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A very good afternoon/morning to everyone!
> It's all or nothing with me and work and social life and been very busy this last week with both.
> Haven't had time to catch up with everyone's posts yet but hope you are all alive and kicking, or at least OK


Hi, stranger! 
Work, not so good.
Social life, good. 
Alive, but not doing much kicking as I've been playing Hungry Hippos and kicking would be cheating.


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning CDR how's tricks?


Morning - I'm sure Ed will pop in soon to tell you that 'how's tricks' has a very different meaning in the US
He pointed it out to me once - and my secret second career was outed!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, stranger!
> Work, not so good.
> Social life, good.
> Alive, but not doing much kicking as I've been playing Hungry Hippos and kicking would be cheating.


Hi Adam, no certainly wouldn't recommend kicking a hungry hippo unless you can run very fast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A very good afternoon/morning to everyone!
> It's all or nothing with me and work and social life and been very busy this last week with both.
> Haven't had time to catch up with everyone's posts yet but hope you are all alive and kicking, or at least OK


The name is not quite the same.
From the Ladybird Book of Dating.


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> Joes mum my
> Hubby is an arsenal supporter too I'm an avid supporter of anything that doesn't involve taking over my tv time!
> Me and my boy wanted to watch secret life of pets but ain't got round to it yet!
> 
> Adam me and the lad are off on Monday to isle of sheppey to fossil hunt so that should be good looking forward to that
> 
> It's nice and hot in the land of Kent today so sitting in the garden with my three babies having brekkie and nice cuppa while they dig up my lovely lawn! Ok it's not lovely but it could be!


Lola has the option of going outside and stretching out in a very sunny spot, but the silly tort is under his mvb!
I thought he was becoming braver, but a few days inside and he's a scaredy tort again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@ZEROPILOT 
Also from the Ladybird Book of Dating.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The name is not quite the same.
> From the Ladybird Book of Dating.
> View attachment 186557


Nearer the truth than you know!
Wonder where all the millionaires hang out these days?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola has the option of going outside and stretching out in a very sunny spot outside, but the silly tort is under his mvb!
> I thought he was becoming braver, but a few days inside and he's a scaredy tort again.


Tidgy has decided she will only eat prickly pear.
So I am in the process of starving her.
Silly tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nearer the truth than you know!
> Wonder where all the millionaires hang out these days?


China, mainly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nearer the truth than you know!
> Wonder where all the millionaires hang out these days?


Oh, and Lyn we are having our second Cold Dark Room movie night on Saturday at 10pm our time.
The movie is "Clue".
So far Cameron, John, Chrissy, Lindhan for part of it at least and I are in.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> Also from the Ladybird Book of Dating.
> View attachment 186558


I think she's misheard Neil Sedaka's 'Breaking Up Is Hard To Do' as 'Breaking Up Is Hard To Poo'


----------



## Lyn W

s


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and Lyn we are having our second Cold Dark Room movie night on Saturday at 10pm our time.
> The movie is "Clue".
> So far Cameron, John, Chrissy, Lindhan for part of it at least and I are in.


I don't really watch movies much and don't have Netflix or Sky etc. but if I can I will join you.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola has the option of going outside and stretching out in a very sunny spot, but the silly tort is under his mvb!
> I thought he was becoming braver, but a few days inside and he's a scaredy tort again.


I stuck Joe under his basking lamp in his kennel first thing before it started to warm up. I had to haul him out though otherwise he looked like staying there and the weather is beautiful now!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I stuck Joe under his basking lamp in his kennel first thing before it started to warm up. I had to haul him out though otherwise he looked like staying there and the weather is beautiful now!


Lola has at least moved into a sunny spot just inside the door so he's looking out surveying his kingdom.
(The door is very securely tied and jammed so it can't slam shut on him)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola has at least moved into a sunny spot just inside the door so he's looking out surveying his kingdom.
> (The door is very securely tied and jammed so it can't slam shut on him)


Tidgy is sulking.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do some Lola shopping now as we are out of food. He is getting through a 5 litre food container full of crispy salad mixes, dried grass and weeds *plus *big extra helpings of dandies and plantains that I go out to collect for him. He really is a growing boy!! I will pop in later - see you soon!
TTFN


----------



## jobothehobo

This has been going on for over a year now? Amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do some Lola shopping now as we are out of food. He is getting through a 5 litre food container full of crispy salad mixes, dried grass and weeds *plus *big extra helpings of dandies and plantains that I go out to collect for him. He really is a growing boy!! I will pop in later - see you soon!
> TTFN


Short visit.
Glad to see Lola has a good appetite.
Tidgy is hungry today.
See you later, hopefully.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Short visit.
> Glad to see Lola has a good appetite.
> Tidgy is hungry today.
> See you later, hopefully.


Does that mean Tidgy has decided, no doubt with a grudging flounce, to eat something other than prickly pear?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jobothehobo said:


> This has been going on for over a year now? Amazing.


Hello, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Grab an armadillo to sit on and beware the Wool Web Spider (if it actually exists).
I'll fetch you a beverage of choice, or send the One-Legged Pirate to do so and bring some custard creams.
Yep, a year and a half, busiest and silliest thread on the forum. 
How are you and your sulcata?
Hope Victor's fully recovered from his illness and Baytril jabs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does that mean Tidgy has decided, no doubt with a grudging flounce, to eat something other than prickly pear?


Nope, not eating. 
That's why she is probably feeling hungry.
Silly tort.


----------



## JoesMum

Joe on the rampage - face smeared with romaine lettuce 


He's never going to be a calendar boy if he doesn't learn eat more tidily


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Joe on the rampage - face smeared with romaine lettuce
> View attachment 186560
> 
> He's never going to be a calendar boy if he doesn't learn eat more tidily


Oh, I don't know, I reckon people would like that sort of shot.
Handsome, Joe.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Handsome, Joe.


Your opinion or Tidgy's? 
She might not be in to older men... he'd love a young TGG like Tidgy, but I'm not sure he'd behave particularly well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Your opinion or Tidgy's?
> She might not be in to older men... he'd love a young TGG like Tidgy, but I'm not sure he'd behave particularly well!


Tidgy is a sweet, innocent 6 year old.
I am keeping her well away from lustful males. 
Forever. 
(though she's supposed to be dating Oli.)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is a sweet, innocent 6 year old.
> I am keeping her well away from lustful males.
> Forever.
> (though she's supposed to be dating Oli.)


I know what these girlies can be like with their pin-ups though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I know what these girlies can be like with their pin-ups though


Hmmm.
Tidgy prefers looking at photos of herself.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Lyn W said:


> Morning - I'm sure Ed will pop in soon to tell you that 'how's tricks' has a very different meaning in the US
> He pointed it out to me once - and my secret second career was outed!!


I was waiting to see what people had to say about my greeting today! If I lived slightly closer to London it would probably mean the same thing to be fair and I dunno why I'm saying closer to London I'm sure there's an underworld here that I'm blissfully unaware of


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds triffic.
> Good luck with the fossil hunting.
> Will need photos if poss.


Of course even if we just hop about in some mud your gonna get photos


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Of course even if we just hop about in some mud your gonna get photos


Hopping about in mud is a joyous day out in itself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Forgot to say, we finally finished the jigsaw a week or so back.
It's taken a rear and a half! (though we only did it for an hour once every month or three, so it's not actually that we're useless at jigsaws.
Here's the state of play in July last year.


And finally.




You will notice that a piece is missing!
After all that time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@AbdullaAli !!!
How are you my friend ?
PM me to let me know you're okay if you don't want to speak here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John and Gillian ?

I'd forgotten you two knew each other and had been in Doctor Who.
@Gillian Moore


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John and Gillian ?
> View attachment 186580
> I'd forgotten you two knew each other and had been in Doctor Who.
> @Gillian Moore


Not high enough resolution for me to read


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This one's better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John and Gillian ?
> View attachment 186580
> I'd forgotten you two knew each other and had been in Doctor Who.
> @Gillian Moore


Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well back there.

Nice one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well back there.
> 
> Nice one!


There's another picture or two of John and Gillian two posts later where you can see them better.
We"re all great here, Gillian, though missed you in here and you missed my wedding.
Hoping you and Oli are well.
Love, Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Have you checked wifey's pockets?


I blame the meerkats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you checked wifey's pockets?


I believe she is responsible.
She lies down next to the puzzle and three times I rescued pieces that had go stuck to her bare skin, one of which ended up in the next room.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's another picture or two of John and Gillian two posts later where you can see them better.
> We"re all great here, Gillian, though missed you in here and you missed my wedding.
> Hoping you and Oli are well.
> Love, Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


Glad to hear yo're all well. I missed you too, and Oli missed his beloved girlfriend, I'm sure.

Missed your wedding?! What? Please explain...hmmmmm.

Love to all,
Gillian and Oli my tort AND Oli Kahn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If she somehow finds it whilst cleaning, I'd be suspicious.


I'd be furious.
I've just broken it up and put it back in the box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I blame the meerkats


Could be, though no proven meerkat incursions here, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear yo're all well. I missed you too, and Oli missed his beloved girlfriend, I'm sure.
> 
> Missed your wedding?! What? Please explain...hmmmmm.
> 
> Love to all,
> Gillian and Oli my tort AND Oli Kahn.


About 20 of my wedding photos from post number 45188 and onward.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About 20 of my wedding photos from post number 45188 and onward.


Thanks the info. I'll see to it and inform.......WIFEY.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the info. I'll see to it and inform.......WIFEY.


She was there, I'd never marry anyone else.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> 'Night, Adam.
> Here's to great wives!


Hi Ed. Hope you are well.

What of the mysterious wives?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She was there, I'd never marry anyone else.


In that case you're innocent. 

I've applied: "You are guilty until proven innocent" and NOT the other way round.


----------



## Marinated mamma

jaizei said:


> If she somehow finds it whilst cleaning, I'd be suspicious.


Mashed up with the potato


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Mashed up with the potato


With a chip out of it.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With a chip out of it.


Boom boom!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She was there, I'd never marry anyone else.


Because .... 
That's called bigamy 
And ....
That's illegal 
(In most countries)


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With a chip out of it.


'Twas a fluffy chip!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Because ....
> That's called bigamy
> And ....
> That's illegal
> (In most countries)


Not here.
Four wives are permitted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> 'Twas a fluffy chip!


I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> 'Twas a fluffy chip!


That's mouldy... Urgh!


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> That's mouldy... Urgh!


Ah sorry ... I'll be leaving then ... Just gotta get my jacket!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not here.
> Four wives are permitted.


How cool does anyone wanna be wife number two here? 
Job description:
To share the job of tidying the house
Help to cook decent meals
Shopping for food and all other non fun shopping items
To wash up all washing up stuff
To entertain hubby when he's moody 

Hmmm any takers? 
Anyone???
Anywhere? 



Anyone?


Please?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> How cool does anyone wanna be wife number two here?
> Job description:
> To share the job of tidying the house
> Help to cook decent meals
> Shopping for food and all other non fun shopping items
> To wash up all washing up stuff
> To entertain hubby when he's moody
> 
> Hmmm any takers?
> Anyone???
> Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Please?


Very few people here actually have more than one, in fact, in my 11 years here I've only met one chap with more than one (though heard about others.)
He was a farmer and had three wives so they could supply him with children to work on the farm that he didn't have to pay. They had 25 children and then all the wives couldn't or wouldn't have any more So he was planning to divorce one wife, marry two more and have more kids, but he sadly died before putting this plan into operation.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Just discovered something cool on YouTube! I know right? 
Song parodies (parodys)?
My son has just shown me funny stuff my favourite so far is 
Bart baker "what do you mean" (his take on Justin biebers hit! Absolutly hilarious)


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very few people here actually have more than one, in fact, in my 11 years here I've only met one chap with more than one (though heard about others.)
> He was a farmer and had three wives so they could supply him with children to work on the farm that he didn't have to pay. They had 25 children and then all the wives couldn't or wouldn't have any more So he was planning to divorce one wife, marry two more and have more kids, but he sadly died before putting this plan into operation.


See like I've always said 
It's never a good idea to have 
Too much of what you fancy


----------



## Marinated mamma

Seriously tho I reckon it must be pretty hard for blokes to cope with one woman let alone FOUR but how much easier it would be for the ladies to share ya fella four ways and all your duties  although would that mean house keeping would have to be shared four ways? So long as I didn't get the bit to pay all the bills! Erugh just had another thought sometimes I don't pay what I should on time (there's just too many shoes in the world) and obviously I don't divulge this with hubby because I hide the evidence (shopping receipts in next doors bin and clothing labels too and new items at back of wardrobe)
Imagine four of me 
No new shoes 
Hardly ever!!!!!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Anyway off to bed to dream of shoes 
Well I got a new book so off to read it 
Night roomies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Seriously tho I reckon it must be pretty hard for blokes to cope with one woman let alone FOUR but how much easier it would be for the ladies to share ya fella four ways and all your duties  although would that mean house keeping would have to be shared four ways? So long as I didn't get the bit to pay all the bills! Erugh just had another thought sometimes I don't pay what I should on time (there's just too many shoes in the world) and obviously I don't divulge this with hubby because I hide the evidence (shopping receipts in next doors bin and clothing labels too and new items at back of wardrobe)
> Imagine four of me
> No new shoes
> Hardly ever!!!!!


The women here get lots of new shoes and clothes.
Many will have a new kaftan or dress for the festival tomorrow. 
If a man wants a second, third or fourth wife the first wife must agree to it.
I think polygamy is a good system in some situations where there are more women than men because of war, or some diseases for example. 
It also means fewer affairs and divorces, it's all more honest, it seems to me. 
The negative side is that rich men can end up with all the women and poor men with none.
But you're right, most of the men I know are horrified at the thought of two wives, one is quite enough for most of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Anyway off to bed to dream of shoes
> Well I got a new book so off to read it
> Night roomies


What's the book ?
A book about shoes ?
Night, mamma.
Sleep well.


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the book ?
> A book about shoes ?
> Night, mamma.
> Sleep well.


Sorry my phone beeped so I had to look ... Alas there is no book about shoes that I haven't read I have 147 pairs the book is called Sally by freya north


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Anyone still going to watch "Clue" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Anyone still going to watch "Clue" ?


Hi, Linhdan, yes, John, Cameron,Chrissy, me and possibly Lyn so far.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan, yes, John, Cameron,Chrissy, me and possibly Lyn so far.


Have you started yet? Lol 
And i saw your wedding photos  how lovely


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Joe on the rampage - face smeared with romaine lettuce
> View attachment 186560
> 
> He's never going to be a calendar boy if he doesn't learn eat more tidily


I thought Lola had cut his eye the other day but it turned out to be a small radicchio leaf that he was wearing like a patch.
With his stump I think he'd decided to join forces with the one legged pirate.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Tidgy prefers looking at photos of herself.


Lola sat for a while watching youtube videos of other torts the other day until he got bored and wandered off.
Was trying to see if torts will watch videos in the same way they have discovered bearded dragons do.
They put them in a cage with food outside it and it was only when they watched a video of another BD sliding open the gate that they learned to do the same - can't remember the name of the prog.


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> How cool does anyone wanna be wife number two here?
> Job description:
> To share the job of tidying the house
> Help to cook decent meals
> Shopping for food and all other non fun shopping items
> To wash up all washing up stuff
> To entertain hubby when he's moody
> 
> Hmmm any takers?
> Anyone???
> Anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Please?


Nope not me! I want to be a kept woman!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very few people here actually have more than one, in fact, in my 11 years here I've only met one chap with more than one (though heard about others.)
> He was a farmer and had three wives so they could supply him with children to work on the farm that he didn't have to pay. They had 25 children and then all the wives couldn't or wouldn't have any more So he was planning to divorce one wife, marry two more and have more kids, but he sadly died before putting this plan into operation.


Sounds like hubbycide to me - I bet they all ganged up against him.


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> Anyway off to bed to dream of shoes
> Well I got a new book so off to read it
> Night roomies


Nos da sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the book ?
> A book about shoes ?
> Night, mamma.
> Sleep well.


I expect It's a Mills and Boot - and probably with a cheesey storyline too.


----------



## jobothehobo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> Grab an armadillo to sit on and beware the Wool Web Spider (if it actually exists).
> I'll fetch you a beverage of choice, or send the One-Legged Pirate to do so and bring some custard creams.
> Yep, a year and a half, busiest and silliest thread on the forum.
> How are you and your sulcata?
> Hope Victor's fully recovered from his illness and Baytril jabs.



Impressive.
Victor is doing great, he's grown quite a bit since last year and is still the same old grumpy, greedy tortoise


----------



## Lyn W

Very quiet here tonight I must have missed everyone
but had to get my weekly fix of Aiden Turner in Poldark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Have you started yet? Lol
> And i saw your wedding photos  how lovely


Saturday, at 5 pm your time, I think.
It was a super wedding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Unless I've gotten off on my days.


Nope.
Evenooning, Cameron.


----------



## Lyn W

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07tj0ps/ingenious-animals-1-intelligence
This is the link to the prog about animal intelligence and the Bearded Dragons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola sat for a while watching youtube videos of other torts the other day until he got bored and wandered off.
> Was trying to see if torts will watch videos in the same way they have discovered bearded dragons do.
> They put them in a cage with food outside it and it was only when they watched a video of another BD sliding open the gate that they learned to do the same - can't remember the name of the prog.


Evening, Lyn!
How interesting, must try and find that, i always thought they couldn't see TV pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like hubbycide to me - I bet they all ganged up against him.


He had a mysterious and sudden heart attack, so who knows.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn!
> How interesting, must try and find that, i always thought they couldn't see TV pictures.


Lincoln university research - tested torts intelligence too after realising that the old tests were flawed by using cold torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jobothehobo said:


> Impressive.
> Victor is doing great, he's grown quite a bit since last year and is still the same old grumpy, greedy tortoise


Looking good. 
Glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very quiet here tonight I must have missed everyone
> but had to get my weekly fix of Aiden Turner in Poldark


Shirt off this week ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07tj0ps/ingenious-animals-1-intelligence
> This is the link to the prog about animal intelligence and the Bearded Dragons.


Thanks, I'll have a look in a moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn!
> How interesting, must try and find that, i always thought they couldn't see TV pictures.


I have a shopping bag which has a picture of long grass with a blue sky on it and when I first brought Lola home it was on the floor and he spent ages battering the side of it, took me a while to realise he was probably trying to get into the grass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lincoln university research - tested torts intelligence too after realising that the old tests were flawed by using cold torts.


Yes, i heard about several tests done on cold reptiles.
Silly scientists.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shirt off this week ?


Not this week
He was in prison and at risk of execution.
Obviously he wasn't - or it would have been a very short series if he'd copped it in the second episode!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a shopping bag which has a picture of long grass with a blue sky on it and when I first brought Lola home it was on the floor and he spent ages battering the side of it, took me a while to realise he was probably trying to get into the grass.


Tidgy looks at the telly quite often, but what she actually sees, I don't know. 
She loves the Doctor Who theme and all the swirling opening time tunnel sequence.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i heard about several tests done on cold reptiles.
> Silly scientists.


Its only taken about 50 years for the scientists to work out that the torts need heat to function.
However the torts concluded that the scientists aren't the brightest buttons in the box when it comes to animal intelligence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not this week
> He was in prison and at risk of execution.
> Obviously he wasn't - or it would have been a very short series if he'd copped it in the second episode!


He could have escaped out of the window using his shirt and trousers as a rope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy looks at the telly quite often, but what she actually sees, I don't know.
> She loves the Doctor Who theme and all the swirling opening time tunnel sequence.


Lola also reacts to his reflection in the side of the fridge etc (not just clear mirrors) and his shadow, so they must see something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its only taken about 50 years for the scientists to work out that the torts need heat to function.
> However the torts concluded that the scientists aren't the brightest buttons in the box when it comes to animal intelligence.


They were probably too cold to conclude anything.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He could have escaped out of the window using his shirt and trousers as a rope.


Damn - they missed an opportunity to make a lot of women very happy there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola also reacts to his reflection in the side of the fridge etc , not just clear mirrors, and his shadow, so they must see something.


Tidgy ignores mirrors but likes book covers, photographs and calendars! 
She reacts to shadows, too. defensive reaction to predators.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy ignores mirrors but likes book covers, photographs and calendars!
> She reacts to shadows, too. defensive reaction to predators.


Lola looks as if he's attacking his shadow and claws at it- like shadow boxing.


----------



## Lyn W

Gone midnight again, I decided I was going to try to be in bed before that on a school night but not doing very well.
So I'd better go and get myself organised.
So nos da Adam
Happy Monday to you!
Take care and not see you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Gone midnight again, I decided I was going to try to be in bed before that on a school night but not doing very well.
> So I'd better go and get myself organised.
> So nos da Adam
> Happy Monday to you!
> Take care and not see you soon.


Not see you, too, I hope.
Nos da, Lyn.
Have a good day tomorrow.(today).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not here.
> Four wives are permitted.


If you can live through it ? I have 3 ex wives !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you can live through it ? I have 3 ex wives !


But not all at the same time! 
Can you imagine all of them together every day ?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Lyn W said:


> I expect It's a Mills and Boot - and probably with a cheesey storyline too.


Two words! Odour eaters


----------



## Marinated mamma

Lyn W said:


> Lola sat for a while watching youtube videos of other torts the other day until he got bored and wandered off.
> Was trying to see if torts will watch videos in the same way they have discovered bearded dragons do.
> They put them in a cage with food outside it and it was only when they watched a video of another BD sliding open the gate that they learned to do the same - can't remember the name of the prog.


Impressive! How can we test this with the torts? Must find interesting video of tortoises doing something other than mating on YouTube!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Lyn W said:


> Gone midnight again, I decided I was going to try to be in bed before that on a school night but not doing very well.
> So I'd better go and get myself organised.
> So nos da Adam
> Happy Monday to you!
> Take care and not see you soon.


Nun night chick! I'm having an awake night tonight so I've sorted out my wardrobe and thinking if the tiredness doesn't kick in soon going to clear out under the bed! This happens to me every so often I think I've mentioned it before I dunno why just overactive mind I think! Books normally help but nope not tonight!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you can live through it ? I have 3 ex wives !


And your still here to tell the tale? What's your secret? I'm only asking so I make sure if hubby ever gets that idea I can use it as torture!!!! Bless him I say all these things but in actual fact he's a real gem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Nun night chick! I'm having an awake night tonight so I've sorted out my wardrobe and thinking if the tiredness doesn't kick in soon going to clear out under the bed! This happens to me every so often I think I've mentioned it before I dunno why just overactive mind I think! Books normally help but nope not tonight!


Sleep is for tortoises.


----------



## Prairie Mom

shhhhhh....pretend I'm not here.

I'm just catching up on alerts, but really I'm supposed to be prepping for the week.
shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


>


That's more like it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I can make whatever work.


cool. I think you're an hour later than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> shhhhhh....pretend I'm not here.
> 
> I'm just catching up on alerts, but really I'm supposed to be prepping for the week.
> shhhhhhhhhh


Mmmm.
Thought I heard someone moving and whispering in the Dark.
Just my imagination, I expect.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So eight months and 9 days in,at an episode a day I finish black and white Who.


I would like to try that some day. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> who? who? (music playing)
> 
> ah doctor who!
> 
> dr whoooooooo??
> 
> ah dr who!!!


ha ha ha! That's awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> For those in the UK who have Sky, Clue (the simultaneous movie choice) is being shown on Sunday at 7pm on AMC ... so you can record it and save it for next weekend.


Way to plan ahead!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Just realised that I'll be in London. Might not be back in time for simultaneous viewing.


nooooooo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I would like to try that some day. I have a lot to learn.


Spearhead from Space episode 2 today.

The Doctor with a tattoo! 





An Auton played by Ivan Orton.

Liz Shaw and the Brigadier.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spearhead from Space episode 2 today.
> View attachment 186657
> The Doctor with a tattoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Auton played by Ivan Orton.
> View attachment 186658
> Liz Shaw and the Brigadier.


And he's gone nude with just a bandana!!! I didn't know the show could be so risqué !!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186425
> 
> 
> he was doing the kokkiecokkie ;P


What a sweet face!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> And he's gone nude with just a bandana!!! I didn't know the show could be so risqué !!!


Two years later the Sea-Devils were naked and this was considered too risque for viewers, so even though they were men in rubber monster suits, had to wear string vests to cover up. Very fetching, too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Aww man. Ill be at work. I can watch the first hour of so of the movie but then ill have to watch the rest at home, if its not over by then.


awww! Well, do what you can! I'd love it if you joined in the fun!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> s
> 
> I don't really watch movies much and don't have Netflix or Sky etc. but if I can I will join you.


Yes! It would be fun if you did, Lyn!!!! I would have pestered you to join too! You could probably rent it on Amazon watch.


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Moozillion are you going to join us for the movie night next week?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> @Moozillion are you going to join us for the movie night next week?


Yes, please do, Moo!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two years later the Sea-Devils were naked and this was considered too risque for viewers, so even though they were men in rubber monster suits, had to wear string vests to cover up. Very fetching, too.


I'll sleep soundly tonight


----------



## Prairie Mom

Well, I think I've read as much as I should in the Cold Dark room. Sorry to be so un-chat-like!

The kids are asking for their traditional Sunday Ice Cream Sunday. This girl wants one too. Mine will be all chocolate with lots of strawberries...mmm....

Then I need to get the kids ready for bed and really have to plan for the week. My preschool class officially begins tomorrow and I'm really behind on organizing this weeks' curriculum. ...yikes. I'm also going to need to do some reading for the psych class I'm taking online. Hopefully I'll sleep some time before tomorrow!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two years later the Sea-Devils were naked and this was considered too risque for viewers, so even though they were men in rubber monster suits, had to wear string vests to cover up. Very fetching, too.


End up looking like most of the locals round here! String vests n cut off shorts are all the rage!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Well, I think I've read as much as I should in the Cold Dark room. Sorry to be so un-chat-like!
> 
> The kids are asking for their traditional Sunday Ice Cream Sunday. This girl wants one too. Mine will be all chocolate with lots of strawberries...mmm....
> 
> Then I need to get the kids ready for bed and really have to plan for the week. My preschool class officially begins tomorrow and I'm really behind on organizing this weeks' curriculum. ...yikes. I'm also going to need to do some reading for the psych class I'm taking online. Hopefully I'll sleep some time before tomorrow!


Enjoy your ice cream, sleep well and good luck for tomorrow.
Night, Chrissy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> End up looking like most of the locals round here! String vests n cut off shorts are all the rage!



Yeuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I must go and get a few hours sleep as it's the Eid Holiday tomorrow, so everyone will be up early to sacrifice their sheep.
Lots of baaing and squealing and that's just the children.
Night night, Roommates, see you soon.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Marinated mamma said:


> And your still here to tell the tale? What's your secret? I'm only asking so I make sure if hubby ever gets that idea I can use it as torture!!!! Bless him I say all these things but in actual fact he's a real gem!


Then keep him gems are to find male or females !


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> @Moozillion are you going to join us for the movie night next week?


I'm going to try! Clue looks like a lot of fun- Madeline Kahn, Tim Curry and Susan Sarandon are just too good to miss!
Gotta see what hubby has planned...


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm going to try! Clue looks like a lot of fun- Madeline Kahn, Tim Curry and Susan Sarandon are just too good to miss!
> Gotta see what hubby has planned...


Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you can make it , Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR


Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Room.
Good Morning, Cold Dark Roommates.
The baaing has mainly stopped.
The silence of the lambs.
The fires are busy burning sheep heads and sheepskins are piling up in the streets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eid mubarek saeed, everyone. 
Just got my copy of 'Clue'.
So all ready for the day, now.
Remember Roommates, Saturday at 10 pm my time we are having a Cold Dark Room simulcast of the movie 'Clue'. 
Please join in if you can.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eid mubarek saeed, everyone.
> Just got my copy of 'Clue'.
> So all ready for the day, now.
> Remember Roommates, Saturday at 10 pm my time we are having a Cold Dark Room simulcast of the movie 'Clue'.
> Please join in if you can.


I know you are in Morocco, but are you in the same time zone as London? I'm just trying to figure out how to match our time (New Orleans) with yours.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone at DCR.

Someone special would like to say "HI" to a someone special at the CDR.






Love the colour of the lipstick!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam and I are five hours apart. So you are 6 hours earlier than him in your time zone by my horrible math, that is. 
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I know you are in Morocco, but are you in the same time zone as London? I'm just trying to figure out how to match our time (New Orleans) with yours.


Yep, same as London.
(at the moment, sometimes different). 
What time is it where you are ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone at DCR.
> 
> Someone special would like to say "HI" to a someone special at the CDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour of the lipstick!


Me, too.
It's a lot better than real camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam and I are five hours apart. So you are 6 hours earlier than him in your time zone by my horrible math, that is.
> .


Good morning, Ed!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> It's a lot better than real camels.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you?


We're all good, thanks.
You and Oli ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all good, thanks.
> You and Oli ?


We're fine too, though temperature is about 34 degrees C today, much hotter than it usually is at this time of the year.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from a very tiring boyfriend. "What and see, Tidgy."


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam and I are five hours apart. So you are 6 hours earlier than him in your time zone by my horrible math, that is.
> .


Hi Ed, hope you are well. 
Horrible math? Why? if I may ask.

"Lovely math"  is my reply.


----------



## Gillian M

Now something for Ed @ZEROPILOT :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We're fine too, though temperature is about 34 degrees C today, much hotter than it usually is at this time of the year.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from a very tiring boyfriend. "What and see, Tidgy."


Only 33 degrees here today, which is still nice. 
Tidgy sends bug hugs to Oli and is now asking to go out for a runabout.
I'll take her out in a minute.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello everyone at DCR.
> 
> Someone special would like to say "HI" to a someone special at the CDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour of the lipstick!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, same as London.
> (at the moment, sometimes different).
> What time is it where you are ?


Right NOW it's not quite 10:00 am.
I think you are 6 hours ahead of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Right NOW it's not quite 10:00 am.
> I think you are 6 hours ahead of us.


Yep, so we will be watching 'Clue' at 4 pm your time on Saturday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!


Howdy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Now something for Ed @ZEROPILOT :


I don't see anything


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> End up looking like most of the locals round here! String vests n cut off shorts are all the rage!


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> End up looking like most of the locals round here! String vests n cut off shorts are all the rage!




trys again...


----------



## johnandjade

well helllo!!! finally caught up . yesterday was a 'non-day' ... around 3hrs kip on Friday, working till 1230 on Saturday... went to the local haunt then home and partyed again till around 0300! 

we have a visitor for the next 2weeks



jodies humans are in cuba, my parents are off to join them . 

so its, 4 degu, 1 tort, 1 fish, 1 dog and a jade!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't see anything


Sorry about that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well helllo!!! finally caught up . yesterday was a 'non-day' ... around 3hrs kip on Friday, working till 1230 on Saturday... went to the local haunt then home and partyed again till around 0300!
> 
> we have a visitor for the next 2weeks
> View attachment 186742
> 
> 
> jodies humans are in cuba, my parents are off to join them .
> 
> so its, 4 degu, 1 tort, 1 fish, 1 dog and a jade!


Hello, Jodie Foster Dog.
Wish I were in Cuba, never been.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back after a game of cricket with Tidgy 
We are both exhausted.
Especially as the neighbours grandson popped in.
"Can i touch the tortoise ?" "No".
Is she going to have a bath ? "No".
Can I touch her ? " "No",
Is she going over there?, "no"
Can i touch her now ? "No".
And i couldn't sit back, relax, read or do any work as I had to keep a close eye on both of them. 
What's the appeal of children ?
I really don't get it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back after a game of cricket with Tidgy
> We are both exhausted.
> Especially as the neighbours grandson popped in.
> "Can i touch the tortoise ?" "No".
> Is she going to have a bath ? "No".
> Can I touch her ? " "No",
> Is she going over there?, "no"
> Can i touch her now ? "No".
> And i couldn't sit back, relax, read or do any work as I had to keep a close eye on both of them.
> What's the appeal of children ?
> I really don't get it.



Don't know, sorry Adam.

Mind you children in this part of the world have this habit, due to the fact that a large majority do not have pets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't know, sorry Adam.
> 
> Mind you children in this part of the world have this habit, due to the fact that a large majority do not have pets.


This one had a tortoise two years ago and killed it in a month.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one had a tortoise two years ago and killed it in a month.




Killed it?!  I wonder why; particularly if it was done deliberately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Killed it?!  I wonder why; particularly if it was done deliberately.


Not deliberate, just using it as a toy and playing rough with it, he was only very young. (the kid and the tortoise) .


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> well helllo!!! finally caught up . yesterday was a 'non-day' ... around 3hrs kip on Friday, working till 1230 on Saturday... went to the local haunt then home and partyed again till around 0300!
> 
> we have a visitor for the next 2weeks
> View attachment 186742
> 
> 
> jodies humans are in cuba, my parents are off to join them .
> 
> so its, 4 degu, 1 tort, 1 fish, 1 dog and a jade!


Hi John, hope you are well.

Are you trying to frighten me?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not deliberate, just using it as a toy and plying rough with it, he was only very young. (the kid and the tortoise) .


Oh GOD! That really is sad. That's something I noticed here: torts are considered *TOYS* for children. When I take Oli out for "walks" children crowd around us like mad; asking the same questions you mentioned. I stand there like a *MILITARY* woman/*BODYGUARD* as if saying: "If you *DARE* touch him....."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh GOD! That really is sad. That's something I noticed here: torts are considered *TOYS* for children. When I take Oli out for "walks" children crowd around us like mad; asking the same questions you mentioned. I stand there like a *MILITARY* woman/*BODYGUARD* as if saying: "If you *DARE* touch him....."


Usually no child gets near my tortoise, but it's the Eid today, as you know, so i'm being a little more friendly than usual.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually no child gets near my tortoise, but it's the Eid today, as you know, so i'm being a little more friendly than usual.


I do know what you mean as far as the "Eid" is concerned. You are lucky-touch wood- if no child approaches Tidgy. Here, the surround us and when I'm out alone, they all ask me, one by one: "Where's your tortoise? When will you take him out for a walk?" and so on.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at CDR, and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR, and sweet dreams.


Night, Gillian, night Oli. 
Ahlam ladida to you, too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good night all


Night, night, Linda.
Sleep well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back after a game of cricket with Tidgy
> We are both exhausted.
> Especially as the neighbours grandson popped in.
> "Can i touch the tortoise ?" "No".
> Is she going to have a bath ? "No".
> Can I touch her ? " "No",
> Is she going over there?, "no"
> Can i touch her now ? "No".
> And i couldn't sit back, relax, read or do any work as I had to keep a close eye on both of them.
> What's the appeal of children ?
> I really don't get it.


Kids are so cute ! He was curious. Ive taken max and khaleesi to the park before. There were kids there unfortunately. My little sister, the 6 year old, was very protective of the tortoises. Her classmate, Xavier was curious but observant & mature, compared to his sisters. None of them picked up the tortoises except my little sister and her classmate. 
Throughout the 10 mins we were out there, my sister said a lot of "dont pick them up" "you can rub their shell, but lightly" "dont get too close, you'll scare them" "he doesnt want to eat that!"


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

jaizei said:


> Next weekend


Yes. I thought it was yesterday that the movie watching was going to happen  good thing it wasnt though


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 

We're in for a scorcher today - especially here in Kent. 31C in September! 

I got all the laundry done yesterday as the weather was perfect for drying quickly - I even did the ironing *polishes halo*

Time for a quick coffee and then out to cut the grass before Joe has warmed up.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, hope you are well.
> 
> Are you trying to frighten me?




she's a sweetheart, honestly


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good morning John. 

The lawn has successfully been mowed without Joe's interference. I do like cool, sunny autumn mornings


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good soggy morning.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good soggy morning.


Morning Ed! I take it you're not being blessed with good weather today!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It has rained every day for the last month and a half.
But, it's all perfectly normal.
The tortoises love it.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> The lawn has successfully been mowed without Joe's interference. I do like cool, sunny autumn mornings




morning mum, how are you? 

wet and dull here as usual:/


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good soggy morning.




indeed it is . I guess it's the truck to work today?


----------



## johnandjade

Burger King for breakfast


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> indeed it is . I guess it's the truck to work today?


Yup.
The motorcycles are on trickle charger/maintainers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I planted some new plants in the tortoise yard. The rain should help them get established before they all get trampled or eaten.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum, how are you?
> 
> wet and dull here as usual:/


Enjoying the sunshine here. It's moved round to the slates now, so I need to go chuck Joe out from under his lamp. 

I got the lawn cut before I took daughter to work. Now she had an exciting first day at the petrol station yesterday... smokers on the forecourt who got aggressive with security - they had to shut the pumps down and call the police!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Kids are so cute ! He was curious. Ive taken max and khaleesi to the park before. There were kids there unfortunately. My little sister, the 6 year old, was very protective of the tortoises. Her classmate, Xavier was curious but observant & mature, compared to his sisters. None of them picked up the tortoises except my little sister and her classmate.
> Throughout the 10 mins we were out there, my sister said a lot of "dont pick them up" "you can rub their shell, but lightly" "dont get too close, you'll scare them" "he doesnt want to eat that!"


Mmmmmm.
It drives me mad.
Children here are not so well behaved anyway. 
Luckily I have very little contact with them, except when I go to visit friends families, then kids are dumped on wifey and me because people are sorry for us as we don't have any!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> We're in for a scorcher today - especially here in Kent. 31C in September!
> 
> I got all the laundry done yesterday as the weather was perfect for drying quickly - I even did the ironing *polishes halo*
> 
> Time for a quick coffee and then out to cut the grass before Joe has warmed up.


Good morning, Linda!
What lovely weather for mid September!
I've got to go out to a friends family for lunch today..
Absolutely kilos of kefta and kebabs to be consumed, I expect.
Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good morning, John.
Up and at 'em!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good soggy morning.


Good morning, Ed.
It's actually raining here, too.
Typical, I've got to leave my cave and socialize.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> What lovely weather for mid September!
> I've got to go out to a friends family for lunch today..
> Absolutely kilos of kefta and kebabs to be consumed, I expect.
> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


Sounds good. I'm going to walk into town to meet my daughter at the end of her shift. We're going to have a picnic lunch on the lawn of Tonbridge Castle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Enjoying the sunshine here. It's moved round to the slates now, so I need to go chuck Joe out from under his lamp.
> 
> I got the lawn cut before I took daughter to work. Now she had an exciting first day at the petrol station yesterday... smokers on the forecourt who got aggressive with security - they had to shut the pumps down and call the police!


Silly smokers. 
Should have turned the pumps on maximum and popped out for elevenses.
I'm sure the petrol station is insured..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to walk into town to meet my daughter at the end of her shift. We're going to have a picnic lunch on the lawn of Tonbridge Castle.


That sounds nice.
Make the most of the sunshine.
I am becoming a social hermit, so it will do me good to get out. 
My friend has 10 brothers and two sisters, though I don't know how many are at home for today.
Could be more like a restaurant than anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have to go and meet my friend Khalid first, as he is invited to Abderrahman's house as well.
Khalid is very religious.
He sometimes spends three months at a time in a cave eating rice and reciting the Quran. 
Nice chap, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out for lunch, then.
Back much, much later, I expect.
See you this evening, Roommates.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yup.
> The motorcycles are on trickle charger/maintainers.




ready for the first opertunity i'll bet


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Enjoying the sunshine here. It's moved round to the slates now, so I need to go chuck Joe out from under his lamp.
> 
> I got the lawn cut before I took daughter to work. Now she had an exciting first day at the petrol station yesterday... smokers on the forecourt who got aggressive with security - they had to shut the pumps down and call the police!




silly people!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Up and at 'em!




afternoon adam


----------



## johnandjade

BK for lunch again


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> BK for lunch again


Your diet is appalling! * Rolls eyes *

You need to eat more of those greens you get for Fido


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Your diet is appalling! * Rolls eyes *
> 
> You need to eat more of those greens you get for Fido




it is  got coupons for BK is my excuse


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmm.
> It drives me mad.
> Children here are not so well behaved anyway.
> Luckily I have very little contact with them, except when I go to visit friends families, then kids are dumped on wifey and me because people are sorry for us as we don't have any!


I understand. Kids here are actually not too well behaved like they use to be either. Makes me sad  
But LOL aww they are trying to change your mind about kids maybe ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !


Morning


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !


Good morning to you Linhdan.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !



good mornooning, just after 1730 here


----------



## johnandjade

my wee toe still has a boo boo


----------



## johnandjade

silly me slipping back into my old negative mindset:/ I blame the change in seasons. need to have a word with myself


----------



## johnandjade

the road home.... shame I don't live up them there hills


----------



## johnandjade

such a lovely area i live ...



one smashed up phone attached too...



once again voted the most deprived are , cant see why??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon adam


Good evening, John! 
Just got back from my friends, that's quite an early escape.
Actually, wifey and i had a good time, lots of laughter and meat.
A nice day out and it had the decency to stop raining and turn into a lovely day just before we left this morning.
Tidgy is most annoyed, though. A day on her own and no outside time, she is furious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Your diet is appalling! * Rolls eyes *
> 
> You need to eat more of those greens you get for Fido


I'll top him up with Mazuri in Spain in January.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I understand. Kids here are actually not too well behaved like they use to be either. Makes me sad
> But LOL aww they are trying to change your mind about kids maybe ?


I doubt it'll work. 
Has the opposite effect if anything.
They say , "It's not too late."
I say , "Yes, it is, wifey is now 64 and a half". 
They say that if I pray to God a lot we could still be blessed.
No disrespect, but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !


Good afternoon, Linhdan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A 500 million year old algal colony from Utah.
If you look closely you can see growth strands and simple cell structures with the naked eye.
But magnified it's really something.
From a time when the last of the great algal mats lay on the sea floor, but they were fighting a losing battle due to the evolution of burrowing animals and efficient algal grazers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Cold Dark Roommates! 
Don't forget to hunt down a copy of 'Clue' for this Saturday's simulwatch at 10 pm my time. 
I've got mine, don't get left out!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John!
> Just got back from my friends, that's quite an early escape.
> Actually, wifey and i had a good time, lots of laughter and meat.
> A nice day out and it had the decency to stop raining and turn into a lovely day just before we left this morning.
> Tidgy is most annoyed, though. A day on her own and no outside time, she is furious!




glad you had fun  

at least you still have some time for the tidge


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad you had fun
> 
> at least you still have some time for the tidge


Yep, The Tidge is currently glaring at me and refusing to eat, again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, The Tidge is currently glaring at me and refusing to eat, again.




I haven't even seen Fido tonight . we have been lucky he eats pretty much everything. how are you and wifey?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I haven't even seen Fido tonight . we have been lucky he eats pretty much everything. how are you and wifey?


I've barely seen Joe today. He's eaten little. It's been too hot. I'm not worried as I'm sure he'll make up for it tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I haven't even seen Fido tonight . we have been lucky he eats pretty much everything. how are you and wifey?


We're good and stuffed full of lamb.
Tidgy had just eaten a loada chips and some lemon cheesecake so is happy again.
(not really, readers, but she has eaten some beetroot tops, some chicory and a bit of green lettuce).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I haven't even seen Fido tonight . we have been lucky he eats pretty much everything. how are you and wifey?


How is Jadey ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've barely seen Joe today. He's eaten little. It's been too hot. I'm not worried as I'm sure he'll make up for it tomorrow


A day or two's no bother, I don't mind, really, I just love watching her eat!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll top him up with Mazuri in Spain in January.


Mazuri is supposed to have lots of vitamins and calcium- maybe you should try some instead of Burger King???  (jk!  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Mazuri is supposed to have lots of vitamins and calcium- maybe you should try some instead of Burger King???  (jk!  )


And a bit of cuttlefish bone would be healthy, i feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Mazuri is supposed to have lots of vitamins and calcium- maybe you should try some instead of Burger King???  (jk!  )


Afternoon, Mooz!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a bit of cuttlefish bone would be healthy, i feel.


However, unlike for Fido, fruit won't cause digestive problems so that should be fed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> However, unlike for Fido, fruit won't cause digestive problems so that should be fed


It causes digestive problems for me! 
Bleuch! 
I must have Testudo DNA.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two years later the Sea-Devils were naked and this was considered too risque for viewers, so even though they were men in rubber monster suits, had to wear string vests to cover up. Very fetching, too.


With knotted handkerchiefs on their heads?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> morning mum, how are you?
> 
> wet and dull here as usual:/


It has been very warm today but we have had rain most of the day with some terrific thunder storms. It's going to be sunny next 2 days though, hope you get some sunshine too John so Jodie can take you our for some nice walks!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out for lunch, then.
> Back much, much later, I expect.
> See you this evening, Roommates.


Hope you had a good day Adam.
Happy Eid!


----------



## Lyn W

Whew! Managed to catch up with last 2 days posts, Glad everyone's well.
Lola is going through a stage of not wanting to go to bed at his usual time, more than 2 hours later than usual. Had to put him in front of his hide tonight before he'd go in and then just when I thought he'd gone for the night he was back out rattling his gate to come out again! Maybe the weather has upset his routine - certainly not his appetite!!
Anyway sorry to have missed you all again tonight but take care and see you soon.
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> With knotted handkerchiefs on their heads?


Turtle heads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whew! Managed to catch up with last 2 days posts, Glad everyone's well.
> Lola is going through a stage of not wanting to go to bed at his usual time, more than 2 hours later than usual. Had to put him in front of his hide tonight before he'd go in and then just when I thought he'd gone for the night he was back out rattling his gate to come out again! Maybe the weather has upset his routine - certainly not his appetite!!
> Anyway sorry to have missed you all again tonight but take care and see you soon.
> Nos da!


Hello and goodnight, Lyn!
Tidgy is doing the reverse, getting up 2 hours earlier than usual.
So I'm going to have to start going to bed earlier and getting up earlier. 
Which is fine.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Great episode of Doctor Who tonight, the fourth and final episode of Spearhead from Space.
Brilliant stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early night for me.
Still, no lessons til Saturday!
Huuuuuurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Night night Roommates.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How is Jadey ?




shes good, thank you


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! dry morning here so was able to have jodie out for a good walk, she won't go out in the rain.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! dry morning here so was able to have jodie out for a good walk, she won't go out in the rain.


Good morning John 

And good morning CDR


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John
> 
> And good morning CDR



top o the morning to ya! 

how are you today mum?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> top o the morning to ya!
> 
> how are you today mum?


Doing good thank you 

Just trying to psych myself up to go to the gym. There's still a few cheese and wine pounds that need to depart after our holiday 

And you?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Doing good thank you
> 
> Just trying to psych myself up to go to the gym. There's still a few cheese and wine pounds that need to depart after our holiday
> 
> And you?




go you!! do you remember mr motivater onGMTV?


----------



## johnandjade

mindset switch today, must keep pushing forward and stop sulking!!! cheering myself up today


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

well today kicked off with a chaz and dave cd in work lol, and one of the lads got the breakfasts in!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John.
The whole forum is slow this morning.
Perfect. Just my speed.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> go you!! do you remember mr motivater onGMTV?


Gym interrupted by fire alarm! Had to have a word with management after the person supervising the gym was sending people out the long way through reception and actually called me back from leaving via the nearest fire exit! 

It was a false alarm and I was good and I did go back in to finish off.


----------



## JoesMum

And as expected Joe's back to eating today. It was too hot yesterday. 

Here he is grazing on (shh!) buttercups.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.
> The whole forum is slow this morning.
> Perfect. Just my speed.




good morning mr ed . manage to get the best out today?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Gym interrupted by fire alarm! Had to have a word with management after the person supervising the gym was sending people out the long way through reception and actually called me back from leaving via the nearest fire exit!
> 
> It was a false alarm and I was good and I did go back in to finish off.



craziness! well done for finishing your set


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! dry morning here so was able to have jodie out for a good walk, she won't go out in the rain.


Good afternoon, John.
Quite a bit cooler here today, has autumn arrived, I wonder ?
Tidgy not eating again, may be time to set up her winter heat lamps though it's a bit early.
I'll taker her out in the sun to warm up for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John
> 
> And good morning CDR


Good afternoon, Linda.
Just listening to a 1965 radio production of "1984".
Very good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> go you!! do you remember mr motivater onGMTV?


Yes, he was on just after the gardening segment with Mr Rotivator. 
And before Power Rangers who learned most of their moves from him.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Just listening to a 1965 radio production of "1984".
> Very good.


Good afternoon Adam

I had to study that for my O Level English Lit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.
> The whole forum is slow this morning.
> Perfect. Just my speed.


Good morning, Ed.
Tortoise slow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Gym interrupted by fire alarm! Had to have a word with management after the person supervising the gym was sending people out the long way through reception and actually called me back from leaving via the nearest fire exit!
> 
> It was a false alarm and I was good and I did go back in to finish off.


Meerkats.
No doubt about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And as expected Joe's back to eating today. It was too hot yesterday.
> 
> Here he is grazing on (shh!) buttercups.
> View attachment 186873


Good afternoon, Joe! 
Tidgy says, "Hi!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Adam
> 
> I had to study that for my O Level English Lit


For my 'O' level I got War of the Worlds and Day of the Triffids in the sci/fi section.
I read Triffids and studied it, but never got round to War of the Worlds for some reason.
Of course it came up in the exam.
I had read the comic strip in Doctor Who Weekly, so answered that question.
Don't know the mark i got for that section, but achieved an 'A' overall, so must have done okay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't forget Saturday's 10 pm my time simultaneous watch of 'Clue' folks.
Get your copy quick, before they all sell out.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For my 'O' level I got War of the Worlds and Day of the Triffids in the sci/fi section.
> I read Triffids and studied it, but never got round to War of the Worlds for some reason.
> Of course it came up in the exam.
> I had read the comic strip in Doctor Who Weekly, so answered that question.
> Don't know the mark i got for that section, but achieved an 'A' overall, so must have done okay!


I had Jane Eyre, Romeo and Juliet and "10 twentieth century short stories" as well. 

I got a B - as a scientist at heart (Maths, Further Maths and Physics A Level despite the disapproval of my headmaster - girls should do arts ... it was 1980) I preferred reading to discussing literature. 

There was a story in among the short stories that stuck with me though. "The machine stops" by EM Forster. Given that it was written in the early 20th century it predicts so much technology (and was also the basis of a Dr Who plot, I'm sure) It's well worth a read if you can find a copy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Darn it! 
Holiday over, wifey says it's potato time again.
So off I go out into the vegetable souk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I had Jane Eyre, Romeo and Juliet and "10 twentieth century short stories" as well.
> 
> I got a B - as a scientist at heart (Maths, Further Maths and Physics A Level despite the disapproval of my headmaster - girls should do arts ... it was 1980) I preferred reading to discussing literature.
> 
> There was a story in among the short stories that stuck with me though. "The machine stops" by EM Forster. Given that it was written in the early 20th century it predicts so much technology (and was also the basis of a Dr Who plot, I'm sure) It's well worth a read if you can find a copy.


Hmmmmm.
No, not read it, will try to locate.
Don't think it was an influence on any 'Who' story. 
Should have mentioned, I did read "1984" later and loved it.
Read it again a couple of years back and loved it even more. 
As you know, i too specialized in the sciences, but still took Lit as an extra 'A' level just 'cos i love it.
My 'O' level, I also had to do Romeo and Juliet ( I played Mercutio later in Theatre, my favourite role ever). Did Tess of the D'Urbevilles, too, can't remember what else though there was some poetry.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> No, not read it, will try to locate.
> Don't think it was an influence on any 'Who' story.
> Should have mentioned, I did read "1984" later and loved it.
> Read it again a couple of years back and loved it even more.
> As you know, i too specialized in the sciences, but still took Lit as an extra 'A' level just 'cos i love it.
> My 'O' level, I also had to do Romeo and Juliet ( I played Mercutio later in Theatre, my favourite role ever). Did Tess of the D'Urbevilles, too, can't remember what else though there was some poetry.


War poets! Dulce et decorum est ... etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> War poets! Dulce et decorum est ... etc


I remember one bit of one of 'em.
"Over seas that have no beaches,
To end their waves upon,
I floated with twelve peaches,
A sofa and a swan.
(Mervyn Peake)


----------



## JoesMum

And I don't think "The Machine Stops" was named as a Dr Who source, but when I saw the episode the plot was near identical! Whoever wrote it must have done it for O Level too. I remember looking it up when I watched it. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Machine_Stops


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Quite a bit cooler here today, has autumn arrived, I wonder ?
> Tidgy not eating again, may be time to set up her winter heat lamps though it's a bit early.
> I'll taker her out in the sun to warm up for now.




afternoon guv! silly tidge


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon guv! silly tidge


Just went and bought a potato instead so will take her out once I've got my breath back and had a coffee. 
How's your day going ?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.
> The whole forum is slow this morning.
> Perfect. Just my speed.


Well, it IS the TORTOISE forum after all!!! 
Good morning, Ed!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> she's a sweetheart, honestly


Good afternoon. 

No she's not a sweet heart, honestly and seriously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it IS the TORTOISE forum after all!!!
> Good morning, Ed!


Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> No she's not a sweet heart, honestly and seriously.


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, US Roomies! 
Good afternoon, UK Roomies! 

Hmmm...I think John's linguistic invention of "mornooning" is very useful!!!!! 

I'm going to see if I can check out "Clue" DVD from our local library! Learning to pinch pennies in my retirement!


----------



## Moozillion

Good mornooning, Adam!
Good mornooning, Gillian!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And as expected Joe's back to eating today. It was too hot yesterday.
> 
> Here he is grazing on (shh!) buttercups.
> View attachment 186873


Whenever I feed Jacques salmon, he always resists accepting his turtle pellets for a couple of days- hoping for more salmon, no doubt!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, US Roomies!
> Good afternoon, UK Roomies!
> 
> Hmmm...I think John's linguistic invention of "mornooning" is very useful!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to see if I can check out "Clue" DVD from our local library! Learning to pinch pennies in my retirement!


What about Moroccan and Jordanian Roomies ?
Hope they've got the DVD.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I'm off out to play American Rules Football with Tidgy. 
Not actually sure of the rules, but I expect we'll have fun. 
See you later.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about Moroccan and Jordanian Roomies ?
> Hope they've got the DVD.


I think of you as "UK Roomies" due to your UK origins.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just went and bought a potato instead so will take her out once I've got my breath back and had a coffee.
> How's your day going ?




lot better today thanks


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> No she's not a sweet heart, honestly and seriously.




evenooning maam


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> lot better today thanks


Hello my Bud drinking buddy , how's life ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello my Bud drinking buddy , how's life ?



gramps!!!  all good here, just finished work and ordering a pint of elixir as i type  

how are you?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> gramps!!!  all good here, just finished work and ordering a pint of elixir as i type
> 
> how are you?


Doing great , but today is my Sunday ! Time off is always so short !


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> evenooning maam


Good evening Sir!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Doing great , but today is my Sunday ! Time off is always so short !




glad to hear your doing well . hope you enjoy the time off, with a few buds no doubt


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir!



how's miss gillan today?


----------



## johnandjade

well my pesky little toe is still giving me jip and twice the size it should be .. so i made an appointment at the doc's for Monday at 0730.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well my pesky little toe is still giving me jip and twice the size it should be .. so i made an appointment at the doc's for Monday at 0730.


Sorry to hear that. 

Minor injury unit would be more productive that doctor. The doctor doesn't have the equipment to x ray it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> well my pesky little toe is still giving me jip and twice the size it should be .. so i made an appointment at the doc's for Monday at 0730.


It seems like it should have healed by now. Something else must be aggravating it?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Minor injury unit would be more productive that doctor. The doctor doesn't have the equipment to x ray it.



need to get meds reviewed as well, hopefully doc can 'fast track' x ray if needed.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems like it should have healed by now. Something else must be aggravating it?




probably me! .


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how's miss gillan today?


Am fine *Sir*, how are you back there?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine *Sir*, how are you back there?




in need of some chow, skipped lunch today.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> in need of some chow, skipped lunch today.


Too bad.  You must be hungry!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad.  You must be hungry!




one of the guys in work bought us all a fry up for breakfast so that seen me through


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think of you as "UK Roomies" due to your UK origins.


Good point.
Well made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lot better today thanks


Goody gumdrops! 
Life's full of ups and downs, it'll soon be an up again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Doing great , but today is my Sunday ! Time off is always so short !


A short goes well with a Bud as a chaser.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in need of some chow, skipped lunch today.


Broad leafed greens, Mazuri and some cuttlefish bone.
And water with carrot baby food if you're having problems eating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​


But I don't have a shell.
Perhaps I could borrow Tidgy's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's very energetic but just not eating much. 
Always does this at this time of year, but I still worry. 
Will get her MVB out of storage and try heating her up a bit more first thing in the morning.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> ​


LOVE this!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I don't have a shell.
> Perhaps I could borrow Tidgy's.


Hi Adam. I wonder if she would lend you her shell. Do you think she would? She's your daughter; you should understand her.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> LOVE this!!!


Great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. I wonder if she would lend you her shell. Do you think she would? She's your daughter; you should understand her.


I'm sure she would.
If not I'll take it by force.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure she would.
> If not I'll take it by force.


Oh don't do that. I'll ask Oli to lend you his, aright?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh don't do that. I'll ask Oli to lend you his, aright?


That's fine.
Thanks, Gillian, and say thanks to Oli, too. 
I'll give it back.
One day..........


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> Thanks, Gillian, and say thanks to Oli, too.
> I'll give it back.
> One day..........


You're most welcome from Oli my *beloved *tort, Oli *Kahn *and me.


----------



## Gillian M

You are most welcome Adam, from................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You are most welcome Adam, from................


Is Oli Kahn distributing tortoise shells ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is Oli Kahn distributing tortoise shells ?


Sure he is. Oli my tort taught him to, whilst he's *TRYING* to teach my beloved tort some football, particularly how to become a *LEGEND* in goalkeeping; in return.


----------



## Gillian M

So, what have you decided Adam. Two shells are ready.Which one do you want from my *BELOVED OLis?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So, what have you decided Adam. Two shells are ready.Which one do you want from my *BELOVED OLis?*


I'm going to make a coat from walnut shells, instead.
But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going to make a coat from walnut shells, instead.
> But thanks for the offer.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going to make a coat from walnut shells, instead.
> But thanks for the offer.


Ooh!! You could make your coat from all sorts of shells: walnut, pistachio, coconut etc!!!! I envision a sort of plaid pattern...or at least a checkerboard pattern...the possibilities are endless!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ooh!! You could make your coat from all sorts of shells: walnut, pistachio, coconut etc!!!! I envision a sort of plaid pattern...or at least a checkerboard pa,ttern...the possibilities are endless!!!!


Good plan!
Tomorrow, I will go out and buy lots of nuts and shellfish.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan!
> Tomorrow, I will go out and buy lots of nuts and shellfish.


 SHELLFISH!!!! Oh, MY!!! That could end up being rather fragrant...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SHELLFISH!!!! Oh, MY!!! That could end up being rather fragrant...


I will wash the shells thoroughly, of course.. 
Or should I just stick to the nuts ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will wash the shells thoroughly, of course..
> Or should I just stick to the nuts ?


Whatever strikes your fancy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Whatever strikes your fancy!


In a nutshell, nutshells.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off for a kip.
Nighty, night Roommates.
Sleep well and look forward to not seeing you all tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning one and all. 

After two horrible humid nights, I finally slept properly last night. Heatwave over


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, another busy day ahead


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning one and all.
> 
> After two horrible humid nights, I finally slept properly last night. Heatwave over


Good morning, Linda.
I slept like a very good at sleeping thing.
Glad you did too.
Out with Tidgy in a mo, she's still not eating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, another busy day ahead


Good morning, John.
Hope your day flies by.
Laboratory tidying for me today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy birthday @WhitneyO 
Hope you have a smashing bitrthday and get lots of presents and cake and ice cream and fun, friends and frolics.
Super day ahead, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My lovely, friendly, exuberant postman chappy has just arrived with two parcels for my birthday from wifey.
But wifey is a meanie and won't let me open them. 
She better hide them very well or I'll sneak a peek later.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Hope your day flies by.
> Laboratory tidying for me today.




no outbreaks this time please


----------



## johnandjade

got a text message from my friend who was recently let out from her majesty's pleasure  , cant wait to see him again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no outbreaks this time please


No bacteria at the moment, setting back my geology lab. 
Found some old paint , so will repaint wifey later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got a text message from my friend who was recently let out from her majesty's pleasure  , cant wait to see him again


Just be good, the pair of you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just a reminder that on Saturday at 10 pm my time, some Cold Dark Roommates will be sitting down on their favourite armadillos to watch the movie "Clue".
All welcome.


----------



## JoesMum

It would appear we're having a third day of 'heatwave'. I think that's probably some sort of record. 

I'm sure the Daily Mail will oblige with some "worst winter since the ice age" predictions shortly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It would appear we're having a third day of 'heatwave'. I think that's probably some sort of record.
> 
> I'm sure the Daily Mail will oblige with some "worst winter since the ice age" predictions shortly


It's rather cool here today again. 25°, so i think you're hotter than us for the third day in a row! 
However, our temps start to rise again from tomorrow, while yours go down.
Normal service will be restored shortly.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a reminder that on Saturday at 10 pm my time, some Cold Dark Roommates will be sitting down on their favourite armadillos to watch the movie "Clue".
> All welcome.


Hubby's agreed to join us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby's agreed to join us!


Good, good ! 
The more the merrier.
wifey will be participating, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's only a week to my birthday! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All welcome for fun and frolics.


----------



## johnandjade

just finished, bad day again today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just finished, bad day again today


Oh, dear. 
Too much work, or no support ?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just finished, bad day again today


Oh dear


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> Too much work, or no support ?




i'm just working myself just now in a placement so its no problem at all  
my mood has been dipping again


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear




i did find £20 in a car though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm just working myself just now in a placement so its no problem at all
> my mood has been dipping again


wibble on, my friend, do something fun this evening.
Hungry Hippos?
Think positive, strangle a meerkat.
And your friend's been in touch.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i did find £20 in a car though


How many Buds is that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i did find £20 in a car though


Bonus !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How many Buds is that ?


About 6, I reckon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wibble on, my friend, do something fun this evening.
> Hungry Hippos?
> Think positive, strangle a meerkat.
> And your friend's been in touch.




indeed.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How many Buds is that ?



18 from the store, 5 in the pub plus taxi fare home


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bonus !




it'll be cakes for the lads tomorrow.... then i'll tell them why


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it'll be cakes for the lads tomorrow.... then i'll tell them why


Don't forget to save a cake for me.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it'll be cakes for the lads tomorrow.... then i'll tell them why





Like this one ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 186977
> 
> Like this one ?




i'll have a slice of that action!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll have a slice of that action!


It'll be easy - piece of cake.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll be easy - piece of cake.



is the topping frosting....??? 

or 'am i rang' ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is the topping frosting....???
> 
> or 'am i rang' ?


I don't know, my memory'scone.


----------



## johnandjade

gluing shells to things


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know, my memory'scone.



a clever play on words... one might even call it 'a bun'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You'll gateauver it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and I forgot to mention, Tidgy ate a lot this afternoon and then again before bedtime.
Phew!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll gateauver it.


Well I d'éclair Adam and John - you've been busy in here!
Evening all, I'm late again so just popping in to say hello and catch up with you all.
Must disappear again now though as so hot the last few days not sleeping well and I'm really tired, but never mind Friday tomorrow and cooler temps on the way for weekend, and thunder storm on way tonight so that should clear the air.
Anyway see you soon and take care.
Nos da!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just finished, bad day again today


Sorry to hear that John hope things soon improve for you - sending you a cwtch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I d'éclair Adam and John - you've been busy in here!
> Evening all, I'm late again so just popping in to say hello and catch up with you all.
> Must disappear again now though as so hot the last few days not sleeping well and I'm really tired, but never mind Friday tomorrow and cooler temps on the way for weekend, and thunder storm on way tonight so that should clear the air.
> Anyway see you soon and take care.
> Nos da!


Hello and goodbye, Lyn.
Not very busy, really.
Sorry you've not been sleeping well, but it'll cool down soon enough.
A storm? You's better battenburg down the hatches. 
Nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still nobody to talk to about cheese.
So i'm off to sulk.
I might even have to talk to wifey.
Night, night, Roommates. 
Tomorrow!


----------



## WhitneyO

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday @WhitneyO
> Hope you have a smashing bitrthday and get lots of presents and cake and ice cream and fun, friends and frolics.
> Super day ahead, I hope.


Thank you so much actually I got a new red foot and she is out of this world!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still nobody to talk to about cheese.


Adam, here in the states, it would seem we've the federal capital to purchase massive amounts of cheddar cheese to give to the disadvantaged folks. http://www.azcentral.com/story/mone...se-11-million-surplus-pounds-cheese/89223662/
11 million pounds of cheese seems like lots to me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

WhitneyO said:


> Thank you so much actually I got a new red foot and she is out of this world!
> View attachment 187040
> View attachment 187041
> View attachment 187042


Such a cutie! (Did I just say that?) she really is though!!


----------



## WhitneyO

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Such a cutie! (Did I just say that?) she really is though!!


Haha yup you lost your man card


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

WhitneyO said:


> Haha yup you lost your man card


Damn it!! Such is life. I can still act like I understand American football though, right? (Please say yes)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

WhitneyO said:


> Haha yup you lost your man card


If that's all you need a man card for is football you can have mine !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

Bad thunderstorms in south east England last night. Flash floods and a train derailment 

If we had one here then I slept through it  It's raining and it's getting heavier though


----------



## Marinated mamma

Morning roomies sorry I lost my phone had to wait for a replacement to come from insurance what a nightmare! So how is everyone? Just off to catch up xxx


----------



## Marinated mamma

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Then keep him gems are to find male or females !


Yeah I plan to we will be together forever I couldn't manage life without him it would be my worst nightmare!


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning roomies sorry I lost my phone had to wait for a replacement to come from insurance what a nightmare! So how is everyone? Just off to catch up xxx


That's a pain. Glad you're back online now


----------



## johnandjade

having a shocker


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> having a shocker


Oh no! 

Try to keep your head up John. We're rooting for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> Thank you so much actually I got a new red foot and she is out of this world!
> View attachment 187040
> View attachment 187041
> View attachment 187042


Wow!!!!!!! 
She is stunning, Whitney, you lucky thing.
Name, yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam, here in the states, it would seem we've the federal capital to purchase massive amounts of cheddar cheese to give to the disadvantaged folks. http://www.azcentral.com/story/mone...se-11-million-surplus-pounds-cheese/89223662/
> 11 million pounds of cheese seems like lots to me!


Yes, I've seen this.
I am massively disadvantaged.
I could probably cope with 1 million pounds of Cheddar.
One doesn't wish to be greedy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Bad thunderstorms in south east England last night. Flash floods and a train derailment
> 
> If we had one here then I slept through it  It's raining and it's getting heavier though


Good morning, Linda! 
Hope no one was hurt.
It's warmer here again so I'm off out with Tidgy in a bit, she's eaten brekkie, the good girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marinated mamma said:


> Morning roomies sorry I lost my phone had to wait for a replacement to come from insurance what a nightmare! So how is everyone? Just off to catch up xxx


Good morning, mamma.
Sorry about your phone.
Yes, lots of very important stuff you've missed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> having a shocker


Oh, no, not again ! 
What's up, my friend, just feeling blue ?


----------



## WhitneyO

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Damn it!! Such is life. I can still act like I understand American football though, right? (Please say yes)


I will let u like American football... I hate it. Hockey is my sport


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only six days to my birthday! 
I want my presents NOW!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tomorrow is our simultaneous watching of the movie 'Clue' here in the Cold Dark Room.
All welcome for a 10 pm (my time) start. 
Don't forget folks!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

I've been to the gym and been to buy some new baby Bristlenose Catfish for our aquarium to replace the one that died while we were on holiday. Daughter has been collected from work after her shift. 

Andy Murray back on court in the Davies Cup (1 set down v del Potro  )

That's my afternoon sorted


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I've been to the gym and been to buy some new baby Bristlenose Catfish for our aquarium to replace the one that died while we were on holiday. Daughter has been collected from work after her shift.


Pictures of the 2 newcomers- they're about an inch long


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I've been to the gym and been to buy some new baby Bristlenose Catfish for our aquarium to replace the one that died while we were on holiday. Daughter has been collected from work after her shift.
> 
> Andy Murray back on court in the Davies Cup (1 set down v del Potro  )
> 
> That's my afternoon sorted


Murray looking better now.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Pictures of the 2 newcomers- they're about an inch long
> View attachment 187064
> 
> View attachment 187065


Very nice.
Will they get much bigger ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice.
> Will they get much bigger ?


The last one we had was about 5 inches. He started out this small too. 

There's currently a minor territory dispute going on with the Hillstream Loach that's also about an inch long (and won't get any bigger)

It's always had a Napoleon complex and used to try to push the big Bristlenose round; it was ignored. 

I'm pleased to say the babies completely ignore the loach too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

1 set all and 3-3 in the third.
Good match.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Murray's temperament is suspect sometimes.
Just like Tidgy's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tie break.
Murray just picked up his towel and started to walk off.
Going for a swim, I expect.
But then he remembered he'd better finish the game first and threw his towel to the ground in frustration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Third set Murray.
I think he thought this was best of three as he seems keen to leave.
No, Andy! 
It's best of five, mate.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tie break.
> Murray just picked up his towel and started to walk off.
> Going for a swim, I expect.
> But then he remembered he'd better finish the game first and threw his towel to the ground in frustration.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Murray's temperament is suspect sometimes.
> Just like Tidgy's.


And our Hillstream Loach


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Both players have gone! 
They must have both thought it was a three setter.
The crowd haven't noticed, they're all busy playing Pokemon Go as someone's said there's a rare one in here. 
The umpire leaps down from the high chair and races after them, explains the situation and persuades them to return.
Fourth set.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Can't stay Just popping in to say that I'm looking forward to movie night tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Can't stay Just popping in to say that I'm looking forward to movie night tomorrow!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 187079


See you tomorrow, Chrissy.
wifey's making popcorn for us all.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you tomorrow, Chrissy.
> wifey's making popcorn for us all.


Extra butter, please 

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear, 5-2 to Del Potro. 
A deciding 5th set looms, I fear.


----------



## johnandjade

finally finished!! not a fun day . one of our guys never showed to his placement today, so i had to call the boss to get another body in to cover... which ment our company owner had to go into base to let a guy away... 

then i get a message saying to go back and do the showrooms at base at 1600 and the lad that was drafted into cover the absentee appears and told me 'IM NOT DOING IT' so that was me back on the phone again! 
... he's going to get his collar felt! 

normally this is fun but i'm not my usual self just now . i never even hit my target today.


----------



## johnandjade

WIBBLE!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A storm? You's better battenburg down the hatches.
> Nos da.


Than


JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Bad thunderstorms in south east England last night. Flash floods and a train derailment
> 
> If we had one here then I slept through it  It's raining and it's getting heavier though


I only heard the odd rumble here (but that could have been my stomach as I didn't have dinner last night) 
Still sunny and dry here but thankfully cooler!
Haven't seen the news yet today so hope nobody was hurt in the train and floods.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Than
> 
> I only heard the odd rumble here (but that could have been my stomach as I didn't have dinner last night)
> Still sunny and dry here but thankfully cooler!
> Haven't seen the news yet today so hope nobody was hurt in the train and floods.




allo miss lyn!! hope you and lola are well


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Than
> 
> I only heard the odd rumble here (but that could have been my stomach as I didn't have dinner last night)
> Still sunny and dry here but thankfully cooler!
> Haven't seen the news yet today so hope nobody was hurt in the train and floods.


We have had wetness but no thunder. The temperature has dropped to about 17C - it was 23C first thing this morning. 

Nobody hurt with the trains fortunately. 

I have a toad in the hole to make, but it's going with serve in the 5th set. Decisions!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> finally finished!! not a fun day . one of our guys never showed to his placement today, so i had to call the boss to get another body in to cover... which ment our company owner had to go into base to let a guy away...
> 
> then i get a message saying to go back and do the showrooms at base at 1600 and the lad that was drafted into cover the absentee appears and told me 'IM NOT DOING IT' so that was me back on the phone again!
> ... he's going to get his collar felt!
> 
> normally this is fun but i'm not my usual self just now . i never even hit my target today.


Oh dear sorry to hear this John, these temperamental employees - what's wrong with them? they don't seem to realise their actions impact on others. I don't know if you do Vauxhalls but sounds like he needs a big kick up the Astra! Keep your pecker up.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo miss lyn!! hope you and lola are well


Hi John are you feeling a little better now?
Lola and I are fine, he is eating so much I am having trouble keeping up with his appetite and may need to get a bigger fridge!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys! How are you?
I've been busy with school and gymnastics lately so haven't had time to come on.

I landed a new skill at the gym but then hurt my ankle. So I can't do gymnastics for a while. Instead, ive been making edits of Kian and Jc. I saw my friend do a style of edit and thought I'd try it out. You basically just colour over the top of an image but it looks really cool.


AND ITS FRIDAY!!!! That means that there will be a new Kian and Jc video!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally finished!! not a fun day . one of our guys never showed to his placement today, so i had to call the boss to get another body in to cover... which ment our company owner had to go into base to let a guy away...
> 
> then i get a message saying to go back and do the showrooms at base at 1600 and the lad that was drafted into cover the absentee appears and told me 'IM NOT DOING IT' so that was me back on the phone again!
> ... he's going to get his collar felt!
> 
> normally this is fun but i'm not my usual self just now . i never even hit my target today.


Golly, John, sorry mate, wish we were in Fuengirola.
wibble on, eh ?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John are you feeling a little better now?
> Lola and I are fine, he is eating so much I am having trouble keeping up with his appetite and may need to get a bigger fridge!



i'll live, just need to get my mojo back is all. 

glad to hear you are both well


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear sorry to hear this John, these temperamental employees - what's wrong with them? they don't seem to realise their actions impact on others. I don't know if you do Vauxhalls but sounds like he needs a big kick up the Astra! Keep your pecker up.




we do! it's getting to the quiet spell, there will be a kull soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE!!!!


Ah, you did.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys! How are you?
> I've been busy with school and gymnastics lately so haven't had time to come on.
> 
> I landed a new skill at the gym but then hurt my ankle. So I can't do gymnastics for a while. Instead, ive been making edits of Kian and Jc. I saw my friend do a style of edit and thought I'd try it out. You basically just colour over the top of an image but it looks really cool.
> View attachment 187084
> View attachment 187085
> AND ITS FRIDAY!!!! That means that there will be a new Kian and Jc video!!!


Hi Spudsmum - this school business really interferes with our social and internet life doesn't it?
Hope your ankle is better soon.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys! How are you?
> I've been busy with school and gymnastics lately so haven't had time to come on.
> 
> I landed a new skill at the gym but then hurt my ankle. So I can't do gymnastics for a while. Instead, ive been making edits of Kian and Jc. I saw my friend do a style of edit and thought I'd try it out. You basically just colour over the top of an image but it looks really cool.
> View attachment 187084
> View attachment 187085
> AND ITS FRIDAY!!!! That means that there will be a new Kian and Jc video!!!




another injury!! .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, John, sorry mate, wish we were in Fuengirola.
> wibble on, eh ?




cant come quick enough!!! you may end up having a knock on the door


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'll live, just need to get my mojo back is all.
> 
> glad to hear you are both well


This may help.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Than
> 
> I only heard the odd rumble here (but that could have been my stomach as I didn't have dinner last night)
> Still sunny and dry here but thankfully cooler!
> Haven't seen the news yet today so hope nobody was hurt in the train and floods.


Than ?
Thanks for the hilarious puns, perhaps ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Spudsmum - this school business really interferes with our social and internet life doesn't it?
> Hope your ankle is better soon.


Yeah, it does  

Thank you


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> another injury!! .


Yep. Landed awkwardly. It's so annoying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have had wetness but no thunder. The temperature has dropped to about 17C - it was 23C first thing this morning.
> 
> Nobody hurt with the trains fortunately.
> 
> I have a toad in the hole to make, but it's going with serve in the 5th set. Decisions!


Toad in the hole sounds nice.
But this match is a thriller.
Just don't distract Andy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Than ?
> Thanks for the hilarious puns, perhaps ?


Must have started to type and nodded off - didn't notice it was still there today!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep. Landed awkwardly. It's so annoying


Sorry about your ankle. 

(Oh rude words! Del Potro just beat Andy Murray)

Injuries are so easy to come by in any sport, but I think gymnastics is particularly bad for it 

How long are you signed off for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey guys! How are you?
> I've been busy with school and gymnastics lately so haven't had time to come on.
> 
> I landed a new skill at the gym but then hurt my ankle. So I can't do gymnastics for a while. Instead, ive been making edits of Kian and Jc. I saw my friend do a style of edit and thought I'd try it out. You basically just colour over the top of an image but it looks really cool.
> View attachment 187084
> View attachment 187085
> AND ITS FRIDAY!!!! That means that there will be a new Kian and Jc video!!!


Very artistic.
Hi, Spud's Mum.
We're good here thank you.
Been teaching Tidgy American Rules football.
'Cept I don't know how to play it myself.
Enjoy your video.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Yep. Landed awkwardly. It's so annoying




injuries of a champ, practice makes perfect!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Toad in the hole sounds nice.
> But this match is a thriller.
> Just don't distract Andy.




on my way home or i'll get 'toad in the hole'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cant come quick enough!!! you may end up having a knock on the door


Always be welcome, mate.
Seriously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sorry about your ankle.
> 
> (Oh rude words! Del Potro just beat Andy Murray)
> 
> Injuries are so easy to come by in any sport, but I think gymnastics is particularly bad for it
> 
> How long are you signed off for?


That's twice since Olympic glory, he's not managed to kill off the opponent. 
Long season, he's tired, methinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, that was a nice busy spell! 
I love that.


----------



## Lyn W

I'll see you later - have to nip to the shops
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Riding nicely. Onions caramelising in a pan for the gravy. 

Smelling good. Yum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll see you later - have to nip to the shops
> TTFN


Need a potato ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 187088
> 
> Riding nicely. Onions caramelising in a pan for the gravy.
> 
> Smelling good. Yum!


Haven't had toad in the hole for years.
My tummy is now rumbling.
wIFEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Explanation of toad in the hole for non Brits. 

It's a batter pudding (Yorkshire Pudding) with sausages in it. 

The batter is in the proportions 1/2 pint milk to 1 egg to 4oz flour and the sausages are proper meaty British bangers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Explanation of toad in the hole for non Brits.
> 
> It's a batter pudding (Yorkshire Pudding) with sausages in it.
> 
> The batter is in the proportions 1/2 pint milk to 1 egg to 4oz flour and the sausages are proper meaty British bangers


We've run out of British sausages. 
I might have to go to Spain to get some. 
Tonight!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Sorry about your ankle.
> 
> (Oh rude words! Del Potro just beat Andy Murray)
> 
> Injuries are so easy to come by in any sport, but I think gymnastics is particularly bad for it
> 
> How long are you signed off for?


Not too long, I hope. I'm sure it'll be fine in a couple of days


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've run out of British sausages.
> I might have to go to Spain to get some.
> Tonight!


wifey says that's a stupid idea.
I'll have to wait and sneak off when she's not looking.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says that's a stupid idea.
> I'll have to wait and sneak off when she's not looking.


Awwww! 

I forgot to take a picture of it fully risen. It was officially yummy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always be welcome, mate.
> Seriously.




fankooo. or door is always open as well


----------



## johnandjade

just had a visit from my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Awwww!
> 
> I forgot to take a picture of it fully risen. It was officially yummy!


Well, I'm very glad you enjoyed it ! 
I will have wood shavings, or something, instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fankooo. or door is always open as well


Hope you keep it closed if I do ever come.
It's a bit nippy with the door open where you are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had a visit from my friend


Good.
How's he doing ?


----------



## WhitneyO

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!!!!!!!
> She is stunning, Whitney, you lucky thing.
> Name, yet ?


I think I shall name her Norma!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> I think I shall name her Norma!


In that case............
Hello, Norma, you beautiful tort, welcome to the world, your new mummy; the forum and the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Explanation of toad in the hole for non Brits.
> 
> It's a batter pudding (Yorkshire Pudding) with sausages in it.
> 
> The batter is in the proportions 1/2 pint milk to 1 egg to 4oz flour and the sausages are proper meaty British bangers


Thanks so much!!!  I was about to ask!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Explanation of toad in the hole for non Brits.
> 
> It's a batter pudding (Yorkshire Pudding) with sausages in it.
> 
> The batter is in the proportions 1/2 pint milk to 1 egg to 4oz flour and the sausages are proper meaty British bangers


Are the sausages cooked BEFORE going into the batter?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Are the sausages cooked BEFORE going into the batter?


My mum, wifey and I cook the sausages until lightly done, then pour on the batter and cook til the tops of the sausages are well done and the batter is cooked.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fankooo. or door is always open as well


I'll be round with my swag bag asap!


(Will leave the jemmy at home)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll be round with my swag bag asap!
> View attachment 187099
> 
> (Will leave the jemmy at home)


But in your Minnie the Minx outfit, no doubt.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But in your Minnie the Minx outfit, no doubt.


Of course


----------



## Lyn W

I used to have a headmistress who always encouraged staff to go and see her if they had any problems and 'My door is always open' was a regular saying of hers. Funny thing was, not only was her door was usually shut but there was no handle on the outside!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I used to have a headmistress who always encouraged staff to go and see her if they had any problems and 'My door is always open' was a regular saying of hers. Funny thing was, not only was her door was usually shut but there was no handle on the outside!!


Perhaps she also meant the door to her house.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps she also meant the door to her house.


Doubtful - she wouldn't let anyone on the staff call her by her Christian name let alone invite them to her house!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Doubtful - she wouldn't let anyone on the staff call her by her Christian name let alone invite them to her house!


Maybe she'd had a break-in and was subtly asking for help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, wifey's asleep, so i'm sneaking off to Spain to buy some sausages.
See you later, Roommates!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, wifey's asleep, so i'm sneaking off to Spain to buy some sausages.
> See you later, Roommates!


You crack me up!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Are the sausages cooked BEFORE going into the batter?


I grease the dish and then put the sausages in it. The dish and sausages go in the oven while the oven warms up and I'm making the batter. By the time the batter is made (I do it in the liquidiser not by hand), the pan is hot and the sausages cooked enough. 

I have an electric fan oven which I use at 185C for this. 

Serve with onion gravy and vegetables - I don't serve with potato as there's enough carbs in the pud. 

Half a pint of batter is plenty for two. For the three of us yesterday, I used 3/4 pint of milk (2 eggs, 6oz flour) 

If son is home I'll make a pint (2 eggs, 8oz flour)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

I'm up early and on my way to London for Open City. 

Lots of buildings that aren't normally open to the public are open one weekend a year for free. 

We've done it a few times. We've planned a route round a few of the Worshipful Company Halls and Government buildings finishing in the Reform Club (The fictional start for Around the World in 80 Days)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> How's he doing ?




brilliant. got a house with his wee woman,a job and his baby ( the BMW ) is back on the road. happy days


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I'm up early and on my way to London for Open City.
> 
> Lots of buildings that aren't normally open to the public are open one weekend a year for free.
> 
> We've done it a few times. We've planned a route round a few of the Worshipful Company Halls and Government buildings finishing in the Reform Club (The fictional start for Around the World in 80 Days)




morning mum . have fun


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! time to go be awesome 




OHHHHRAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

up to good



possibly spyed an open door


----------



## johnandjade

i'm the little train who could,,


i think i can, i KNOW i can!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You crack me up!!!!!!


I got caught falling over the briefcase blocking the kitchen door. (long story).
wifey gave me a nose biffing
And now I have a student to teach. 
Will escape soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I'm up early and on my way to London for Open City.
> 
> Lots of buildings that aren't normally open to the public are open one weekend a year for free.
> 
> We've done it a few times. We've planned a route round a few of the Worshipful Company Halls and Government buildings finishing in the Reform Club (The fictional start for Around the World in 80 Days)


London has so many incredible and historic places, museums and old buildings, it's wonderful.
Enjoy your day, Linda.
And there're lots of places that sell nice sausages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant. got a house with his wee woman,a job and his baby ( the BMW ) is back on the road. happy days


Super dooper.
Good morning, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! time to go be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHRAAAHHH!!!!


I will escape to Spain.
I WILL escape to Spain.
I'm so brilliant, I'm so great, I WILL ESCAPE TO SPAIN.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super dooper.
> Good morning, John!




morning guv


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
Another bright, sunny but breezy morning here!
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## WhitneyO

Good morning!!! I'm up way to early


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning guys! 
I have a rather boring day of homework today 

URGH I hate school.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Another bright, sunny but breezy morning here!
> Happy Saturday everyone!


Morning, Lyn, getting hotter here again.
Just finished my lesson.
Zac should be here at 4. 
Will have to play Cluedo, i guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Can, but should? Hmmm


Morning, Cameron!
Don't forget film night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> Good morning!!! I'm up way to early


Good morning, Whitney,
It's afternoon here.
How's little Norma ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning guys!
> I have a rather boring day of homework today
> 
> URGH I hate school.


Afternoon (just), Spud's Mum. 
I'm playing games today! 
Haha!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Cameron!
> Don't forget film night.



More like a matinee for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't forget, Roommates, it's my birthday in 5 days.
And 6 days.
And 7 days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oops.
Of course I meant to say, don't forget it's the Cold Dark Room Movie Night II, tonight at 10 pm my time.
We are watching Clue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> More like a matinee for me


Oh, goodness!
Okay, Matinighty Movie Watch in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And i have to ensure wifey gets drunk enough that I can escape to Spain for sausages afterwards.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And i have to ensure wifey gets drunk enough that I can escape to Spain for sausages afterwards.


Good afternoon all. We're having a cuppa and a sandwich as an excuse to sit down. 

So far we've visited Salter's Hall, Wax Chandler's Hall, Haberdasher's Hall and Dr Johnson's House. 

The Wax Chandlers' rather chequered relationship with their wealthier next door neighbours, the Worshipful Company of Goldsmiths, over the centuries was particularly entertaining.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We're having a cuppa and a sandwich as an excuse to sit down.
> 
> So far we've visited Salter's Hall, Wax Chandler's Hall, Haberdasher's Hall and Dr Johnson's House.
> 
> The Wax Chandlers' rather chequered relationship with their wealthier next door neighbours, the Worshipful Company of Goldsmiths, over the centuries was particularly entertaining.


Hmmmmm.
Don't know that one.
Will google.
Sausage sarnies ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Oh and I forgot to tell you guys!

A while ago I met Harrison and Anderson! They were super nice and my friends and I even went shopping with Harrison and got matching jumpers haha. We all had an amazing time and I really hope they do another meet up soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh and I forgot to tell you guys!
> 
> A while ago I met Harrison and Anderson! They were super nice and my friends and I even went shopping with Harrison and got matching jumpers haha. We all had an amazing time and I really hope they do another meet up soon.
> View attachment 187142


How wonderful! 
I'm going shopping with wifey soon, but I doubt we'll buy matching jumpers.
Or any jumpers, probably.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And i have to ensure wifey gets drunk enough that I can escape to Spain for sausages afterwards.


I'll send you a string of them - look out for a very long, thin parcel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll send you a string of them - look out for a very long, thin parcel!


Thanks, Lyn! 
Knew you'd help me out!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> More like a matinee for me


awww yeah! Me too! My time will be 3pm. When's yours? 4pm?


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We're having a cuppa and a sandwich as an excuse to sit down.
> 
> So far we've visited Salter's Hall, Wax Chandler's Hall, Haberdasher's Hall and Dr Johnson's House.
> 
> The Wax Chandlers' rather chequered relationship with their wealthier next door neighbours, the Worshipful Company of Goldsmiths, over the centuries was particularly entertaining.


Fun! I really want to go in the next few years. I'll be hitting you up for travel advice.


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's currently around 10am for me on Saturday morning. The kids are outside and I'm playing lots of loud music while I try to make my house more like a home rather than a neglected dusty fur coat with the occasional pile of dishes!

I'll be cleaning all day until it's time to pop the microwave popcorn and put it in my girls' "Frozen" cartoon themed popcorn bowl. Looking forward to some murder and fancy dresses. Maybe -MAYBE- I'll shower before my matinee so as not to stink up the cold dark room. ...maybe 


See ya later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> It's currently around 10am for me on Saturday morning. The kids are outside and I'm playing lots of loud music while I try to make my house more like a home rather than a neglected dusty fur coat with the occasional pile of dishes!
> 
> I'll be cleaning all day until it's time to pop the microwave popcorn and put it in my girls' "Frozen" cartoon themed popcorn bowl. Looking forward to some murder and fancy dresses. Maybe -MAYBE- I'll shower before my matinee so as not to stink up the cold dark room. ...maybe
> 
> 
> See ya later!


Morning, Chrissy. 
Good luck with your chores.
I'm just watching my Doctor Who episode of the day "The Silurians" episode four to get it out of the way before tonight.
I have to watch it four times, you see, normal, with commentary, with information text/production subtitles and with music only.
See you in a few hours.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> awww yeah! Me too! My time will be 3pm. When's yours? 4pm?



Yea something like that


----------



## jaizei

Listening to murder-y podcasts while working alone at night may not be the best combination.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I grease the dish and then put the sausages in it. The dish and sausages go in the oven while the oven warms up and I'm making the batter. By the time the batter is made (I do it in the liquidiser not by hand), the pan is hot and the sausages cooked enough.
> 
> I have an electric fan oven which I use at 185C for this.
> 
> Serve with onion gravy and vegetables - I don't serve with potato as there's enough carbs in the pud.
> 
> Half a pint of batter is plenty for two. For the three of us yesterday, I used 3/4 pint of milk (2 eggs, 6oz flour)
> 
> If son is home I'll make a pint (2 eggs, 8oz flour)


Thank you SO MUCH!!!! 
Once the weather gets colder here, I may give this a try!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I'm up early and on my way to London for Open City.
> 
> Lots of buildings that aren't normally open to the public are open one weekend a year for free.
> 
> We've done it a few times. We've planned a route round a few of the Worshipful Company Halls and Government buildings finishing in the Reform Club (The fictional start for Around the World in 80 Days)


How wonderful!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Listening to murder-y podcasts while working alone at night may not be the best combination.


The hedgehogs are currently securing the area. 
You should be fine.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It's a little after 8pm and we've just left Charing Cross station on our way home. We went for a Chinese in Soho desperate for food after walking 22818 steps/17.12km (10.6 miles) according to my phone!

I missed St Mary Bow church from this morning. 

After lunch: Gresham's College, Marlborough House (former Royal Palace and now International HQ for the Commonwealth) and associated Queen's Chapel, Lancaster House (grandiose location for the Foreign & Commonwealth Office department of the UK government) and finally the Reform Club where our guide was the archivist so our tour was 90 minutes instead of an hour (and completely relevant if you're watching ITV's Victoria). 

Marlborough House interiors double for Buckingham Palace in many film productions. 

Absolutely fascinating day. 

So tired! As usual a brilliant day exploring a different side of London. Hopefully we'll be awake when the train gets to our station


----------



## Moozillion

Well, DRAT. 
It looks like I will NOT be able to join the movie simultaneous-viewing today, and I have no one to blame but MYSELF


JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's a little after 8pm and we've just left Charing Cross station on our way home. We went for a Chinese in Soho desperate for food after walking 22818 steps/17.12km (10.6 miles) according to my phone!
> 
> I missed St Mary Bow church from this morning.
> 
> After lunch: Gresham's College, Marlborough House (former Royal Palace and now International HQ for the Commonwealth) and associated Queen's Chapel, Lancaster House (grandiose location for the Foreign & Commonwealth Office department of the UK government) and finally the Reform Club where our guide was the archivist so our tour was 90 minutes instead of an hour (and completely relevant if you're watching ITV's Victoria).
> 
> Marlborough House interiors double for Buckingham Palace in many film productions.
> 
> Absolutely fascinating day.
> 
> So tired! As usual a brilliant day exploring a different side of London. Hopefully we'll be awake when the train gets to our station


Sounds FANTASTIC!!! I would have loved to tag along!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, It looks like I will NOT be able to join the simultaneous movie-viewing today.  And the WORST part is that I have no one but myself to blame...
First Attempt: I ASSUMED the movie would be readily available at our library, so went to check it out today. It is NOT available at our library, but it IS available through the library in the next town over, so hubby and I dashed over there...only to find out they are CLOSED on Saturdays.
Next attempt: I tried to rent it from my Amazon Video account, but I would have to subscribe to some sort of other movie provider which I did NOT want to do, never having heard of them. 

Next attempt: Hubby signed us up for a Netflix account, but Clue is ONLY available on DVD, and NOT otherwise available online.

(SIGH) LESSON LEARNED...probably.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Well, DRAT.
> It looks like I will NOT be able to join the movie simultaneous-viewing today, and I have no one to blame but MYSELF


I wasn't sure we'd be home in time, but we will. Unfortunately, I seriously doubt our ability to stay awake so late after today. 

In English slang: I'm cream-crackered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's a little after 8pm and we've just left Charing Cross station on our way home. We went for a Chinese in Soho desperate for food after walking 22818 steps/17.12km (10.6 miles) according to my phone!
> 
> I missed St Mary Bow church from this morning.
> 
> After lunch: Gresham's College, Marlborough House (former Royal Palace and now International HQ for the Commonwealth) and associated Queen's Chapel, Lancaster House (grandiose location for the Foreign & Commonwealth Office department of the UK government) and finally the Reform Club where our guide was the archivist so our tour was 90 minutes instead of an hour (and completely relevant if you're watching ITV's Victoria).
> 
> Marlborough House interiors double for Buckingham Palace in many film productions.
> 
> Absolutely fascinating day.
> 
> So tired! As usual a brilliant day exploring a different side of London. Hopefully we'll be awake when the train gets to our station


Don,'t worry, Brighton's nice this time of year.
Sounds like tiring fun.
I might watch Victoria, cos it's got the marvelous Jenna Coleman in it.
You fitted a lot in and got exercise, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, It looks like I will NOT be able to join the simultaneous movie-viewing today.  And the WORST part is that I have no one but myself to blame...
> First Attempt: I ASSUMED the movie would be readily available at our library, so went to check it out today. It is NOT available at our library, but it IS available through the library in the next town over, so hubby and I dashed over there...only to find out they are CLOSED on Saturdays.
> Next attempt: I tried to rent it from my Amazon Video account, but I would have to subscribe to some sort of other movie provider which I did NOT want to do, never having heard of them.
> 
> Next attempt: Hubby signed us up for a Netflix account, but Clue is ONLY available on DVD, and NOT otherwise available online.
> 
> (SIGH) LESSON LEARNED...probably.


Oh, dear! 
Next time, hopefully..
Bad luck.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Well, It looks like I will NOT be able to join the simultaneous movie-viewing today.  And the WORST part is that I have no one but myself to blame...
> First Attempt: I ASSUMED the movie would be readily available at our library, so went to check it out today. It is NOT available at our library, but it IS available through the library in the next town over, so hubby and I dashed over there...only to find out they are CLOSED on Saturdays.
> Next attempt: I tried to rent it from my Amazon Video account, but I would have to subscribe to some sort of other movie provider which I did NOT want to do, never having heard of them.
> 
> Next attempt: Hubby signed us up for a Netflix account, but Clue is ONLY available on DVD, and NOT otherwise available online.
> 
> (SIGH) LESSON LEARNED...probably.




I think you're talking about the STARZ thing. You don't have to sign up for that. There are other options to rent or buy below that. Or you can sign up for Starz and then cancel afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I wasn't sure we'd be home in time, but we will. Unfortunately, I seriously doubt our ability to stay awake so late after today.
> 
> In English slang: I'm cream-crackered.


I'm not surprised after all those kilometres. 
If the films any good you might make it.
A slow start and you're doomed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

10 minutes people! 
wifey's done popcorn and hot dogs.
I'm on fizzy pop, but stronger beverages are available. 
Grab an armadillo and settle down, folks.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10 minutes people!
> wifey's done popcorn and hot dogs.
> I'm on fizzy pop, but stronger beverages are available.
> Grab an armadillo and settle down, folks.



Who'd y'all dress up as?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Who'd y'all dress up as?


Well I never thought of it.
So, i'm dressed all in black which makes me the murder victim in the board game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

2 minutes to go and nobody's here.
Just you and me , Cameron.


----------



## jaizei

Ya, but I'm always here so whats new with that


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> Well, It looks like I will NOT be able to join the simultaneous movie-viewing today.  And the WORST part is that I have no one but myself to blame...
> First Attempt: I ASSUMED the movie would be readily available at our library, so went to check it out today. It is NOT available at our library, but it IS available through the library in the next town over, so hubby and I dashed over there...only to find out they are CLOSED on Saturdays.
> Next attempt: I tried to rent it from my Amazon Video account, but I would have to subscribe to some sort of other movie provider which I did NOT want to do, never having heard of them.
> 
> Next attempt: Hubby signed us up for a Netflix account, but Clue is ONLY available on DVD, and NOT otherwise available online.
> 
> (SIGH) LESSON LEARNED...probably.


There are free copies on youtube with lame audio! And like Cameron said, you can still rent it on Amazon without signing up for starz!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 minutes to go and nobody's here.
> Just you and me , Cameron.


I'm here!!!!! I took a quick shower afterall because company is coming later and HALF the children in the neighborhood just walked through my house to see me in my robe. I feel awesome


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm here!!!!! I took a quick shower afterall because company is coming later and HALF the children in the neighborhood just walked through my house to see me in my robe. I feel awesome



I'm actually dressed for the occasion as well


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm getting ready to start mine up!!!! I'll probably be a bit behind everyone because I'll have to pause it every five minutes.


----------



## jaizei

As in, I'm actually wearing clothes whilst at home for a change


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I'm actually dressed for the occasion as well


No way!!!!! What did you do!?


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> As in, I'm actually wearing clothes whilst at home for a change


ba ha haha!!!! We feel honored here in the dark room


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright...gotta dump popcorn and dim the lights...


----------



## Prairie Mom

awww...man...seriously burned the popcorn. The half naked in front of strange children incident has thrown me off my game!! Microwave round two...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The guests are arriving! 
On screen and off, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Mr Green ?_
Why not Reverend Green ?


----------



## Prairie Mom

It was MISTER in my game from the 80's too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, maybe just in the UK, then.


----------



## Prairie Mom

yarg...I've had to pause it so many times that the credits are still rolling!

What part are you guys at? (debating catching up)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Body?
Again, i think it's Mr. Black in the UK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> yarg...I've had to pause it so many times that the credits are still rolling!
> 
> What part are you guys at? (debating catching up)


Mr Body is just trying to escape but there is a snarly dog.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Everyone is still sniffing their shoes


Who just shushed me!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey, i expect.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Love Madeline Kahn in this movie so much.

Greatly appreciate small moments like Mustard getting squished behind the door


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

They're unwrapping their presents, here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The first murder!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I just finished monkey brains soup.


Hey...what is this mysterious package that has been left for me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The second murder!


----------



## Prairie Mom

nervously opening my package....


----------



## jaizei

I just found a present in the kitchen. Poor Mr Green.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Here it is!

A CANDLE!!!!!!!!! Where's the candleSTICK!?
How am I supposed to inflict damage with this sucker!?!?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The first murder for the second time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A stranger arrives.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I had to stop her from Screaming


----------



## Prairie Mom

Two corpses. Everything's fine.


----------



## Prairie Mom

No there IS or No there ISN'T?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

3 dead now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly!!
Six dead!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is bonkers!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I've had to pause soooooo much. I'm probably an hour behind you guys! 
Just got done refereeing neighbor kids arguing and shoving in the front yard.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Looks like I'm searching the house alone...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Looks like I'm searching the house alone...
> View attachment 187183


I've just got to the end.
I never quite worked it out.
Great film.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Let us in! Let us in!

Let us out! Let us out!

-----------------
_<shhhhhhhh!> <"Down in front!"> _

-Okay! Okay!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just got to the end.
> I never quite worked it out.
> Great film.


Did you see all the different endings??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Did you see all the different endings??


Yeah, three alternatives, though it said the third one was correct.
At the cinema you only got one, i understand.
And I've just been reading a fourth ending was made but never shown.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm still watching  

I still think the voice in the room before Yvette gets killed is a bit creepy. The Butler is now explaining how everything happened. Man, I love this movie

And since I'm sitting here with my laptop. Here's the "Frozen" popcorn bowl I mentioned earlier




---weird...don't know what I did there. I don't usually use this. Oh look! I even included the spray cleaner there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Looks like I'm searching the house alone...
> View attachment 187183


This photo is brilliant. 
And what lovely eyes you have!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, three alternatives, though it said the third one was correct.
> At the cinema you only got one, i understand.
> And I've just been reading a fourth ending was made but never shown.


Yes. I was too little when it came out in the theater, but I STILL remember the hub-bub from my brother and sister who saw it multiple times just to get the different endings.

I saw some mention of a fourth ending on youtube. I'll look into when my movies done momentarily


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, three alternatives, though it said the third one was correct.
> At the cinema you only got one, i understand.
> And I've just been reading a fourth ending was made but never shown.



Those of us that were in diapers when it came out only know the combined ending.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This photo is brilliant.
> And what lovely eyes you have!


awww...so nice of you to say Thanks


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm still watching
> 
> I still think the voice in the room before Yvette gets killed is a bit creepy. The Butler is now explaining how everything happened. Man, I love this movie
> 
> And since I'm sitting here with my laptop. Here's the "Frozen" popcorn bowl I mentioned earlier
> View attachment 187184
> View attachment 187184
> 
> 
> ---weird...don't know what I did there. I don't usually use this. Oh look! I even included the spray cleaner there



I'm a bit disappointed in my lack of preparedness. I didn't even get my popcorn machine out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Those of us that were in diapers when it came out only know the combined ending.


Really?

I was a weird little kid and watched this movie all the time as a child. I kind of like the ending where they sing "For she's a jolly good fellow" to Ms. Peacock.

Ooooo here it comes!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Those of us that were in diapers when it came out only know the combined ending.


I just rarely went to the cinema.
1985 I would have been at university and fairly drunk most of the year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I'm a bit disappointed in my lack of preparedness. I didn't even get my popcorn machine out.


Hey! At least you wore pants this time!! 

Pop popcorn for the next one


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm still watching endings Like I said...so much pausing. Next time, I need a better plan for the kiddos.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yay!!!!!!!! I love the way Madeline Kahn harmonizes in the song...so funny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm still watching endings Like I said...so much pausing. Next time, I need a better plan for the kiddos.


Hmmmmm.
I wonder what happened to John ?
Too much booze, one expects.


----------



## Prairie Mom

"Mrs Peacock was a man!?"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I wonder what happened to John ?
> Too much booze, one expects.


Yes, I'm sorry he missed this one!


----------



## Prairie Mom

"Flames on the side of my face"... and they just cut her off! So funny.


----------



## Prairie Mom

okay The credits are rolling!

Now, I'd like to solve the mystery of how Ms. Scarlet's green dress stays up. She looks like she'll fall out of it the entire movie!

Watching it this time increased my appreciation for Colonel Mustard.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> okay The credits are rolling!
> 
> Now, I'd like to solve the mystery of how Ms. Scarlet's green dress stays up. She looks like she'll fall out of it the entire movie!
> 
> Watching it this time increased my appreciation for Colonel Mustard.



I'm sure there'd be no shortage of volunteers to investigate that 'crime'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> "Flames on the side of my face"... and they just cut her off! So funny.


I love that too. 
Very funny performance of barking hatstand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> okay The credits are rolling!
> 
> Now, I'd like to solve the mystery of how Ms. Scarlet's green dress stays up. She looks like she'll fall out of it the entire movie!
> 
> Watching it this time increased my appreciation for Colonel Mustard.


I thought this was Susan Sarandon.
But it's Lesley Ann Warren. 
Yeah, she's pretty close to escaping her frock a few times, bet she did in filming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm sure there'd be no shortage of volunteers to investigate that 'crime'.


Me, for one.


----------



## Prairie Mom

View attachment 187191



jaizei said:


> I'm sure there'd be no shortage of volunteers to investigate that 'crime'.


ewww!! ha ha


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love that too.
> Very funny performance of barking hatstand.


Oh!, you'll have to teach me...I don't get the reference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh!, you'll have to teach me...I don't get the reference.


Sorry, barking hatstand just means bonkers, loopy, mad as a hatter.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought this was Susan Sarandon.
> But it's Lesley Ann Warren.
> .


I actually kind of love Lesley Ann Warren. I watched so many of her younger year musicals as a child that I feel like she's family


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, barking hatstand just means bonkers, loopy, mad as a hatter.


excellent! I'll try to come up with a way to use that one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> excellent! I'll try to come up with a way to use that one


I will try to use it daily between now and my birthday. 
Which is on the 22nd, 23rd and 24th so please pop into the Cold Dark Room for some cake and games if you can.


----------



## Prairie Mom

The 22nd, 23rd, AND 24th????  I'll try to pop in a little here and there.

This week is going to be a bit looney for me. This was the perfect weekend for me to have a movie night/matinée'


----------



## Prairie Mom

I need to head off in a minute. It's dinner time here. I'll try to catch up on some messages and then log off.

Thanks Adam and Cameron for humoring me I really enjoyed it. Sorry for those that wanted to come and missed it. Let's plan another one soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I need to head off in a minute. It's dinner time here. I'll try to catch up on some messages and then log off.
> 
> Thanks Adam and Cameron for humoring me I really enjoyed it. Sorry for those that wanted to come and missed it. Let's plan another one soon!
> View attachment 187193


Indeed, it was rather fun, wasn't it ?
Yes, i always have 3 days for my birthday. 
One's never going to be enough. 
Take care, Chrissy, have a great night and a good week and see you soon.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, it was rather fun, wasn't it ?
> Yes, i always have 3 days for my birthday.
> One's never going to be enough.
> Take care, Chrissy, have a great night and a good week and see you soon.


I love birthdays Three days sounds good to me!
Have a nice weekend too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I love birthdays Three days sounds good to me!
> Have a nice weekend too!


I will, just one lesson tomorrow and then Zac's coming round to play Lego and Kerplunk!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will, just one lesson tomorrow and then Zac's coming round to play Lego and Kerplunk!


Can't tell if you're teasing. I'm too gullible and DO actually play legos with my kids fairly often


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Can't tell if you're teasing. I'm too gullible and DO actually play legos with my kids fairly often


We will probably study Pliny the Elder, but that doesn't sound as fun.
Sadly, I don't have Lego or Kerplunk! any more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Can't tell if you're teasing. I'm too gullible and DO actually play legos with my kids fairly often


But we do play marbles sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to bed as off out in the morning to hunt for Tidgy food, as she's started to pay an interest in her weeds again.
Then wifey has a lesson so I'll probably go out in the garden with The Tidge. 
So, I'll see you sometime tomorrow afternoon, Roommates!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just rarely went to the cinema.
> 1985 I would have been at university and fairly drunk most of the year.


1985... slightly soberer than the previous two years. I had my finals that summer and then I had to start earning a living


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm feeling better after a long sleep. 

We're off to my in-laws in Buckinghamshire today.


----------



## johnandjade

i missed movie night . had a couple of lads up for a refreshment after work yesterday then jade and i fell asleep on the sofa .


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i missed movie night . had a couple of lads up for a refreshment after work yesterday then jade and i fell asleep on the sofa .


We're a right pair. No stamina


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We're a right pair. No stamina




morning mum! you erned an early night. hope you have a good day today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 1985... slightly soberer than the previous two years. I had my finals that summer and then I had to start earning a living


I had many years to go.
I barely remember 1986 at all! 
But was much better behaved after that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm feeling better after a long sleep.
> 
> We're off to my in-laws in Buckinghamshire today.


Good morning, Linda.
Enjoy your visit to Bucks. 
I've really got to get cracking with some stuff.
On here much too much and it's slowing me down so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i missed movie night . had a couple of lads up for a refreshment after work yesterday then jade and i fell asleep on the sofa .


Thought that may have been the case. 
Morning, John, I don't blame you, you've had a pretty rough week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Silurians.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is a rather smashing specimen of some Archaeocyathids from Australia.
They represent a possible link between the stem groups of sponges and the rest of the multicellular animals. 
Sponges have just a single layer of cells in their walls (or 'skin'), the rest of the animal groups have 3 (exoderm, mesoderm, endoderm).
The archaeocyathids have 2.
They were quite an important group in the very early Cambrian reefs and looked a bit like cone shaped sponges.They did not survive the period and are the only major Phylum of animals ever to have become extinct 
You can see cross sections of their simple structure here, both vertically and horizontally.
These are rare and most beautiful, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There has been a lot of nasty squabbling on the forum again recently.
And some very unpleasant posts and threads. 
Though thankfully not particularly in the Cold Dark Room.
Lots of tortoises seem to have gone missing and died.
And it seems some people don't want to talk to me or post more often in here when I'm not about..
I have ordered lots of party snacks and some children's entertainers for my birthday coming up.
There will hopefully be lots of fun and frolics. 
And the drinks cabinet is unlocked if anybody can manage to find it in the dark.
Try to keep the one-legged pirate away from it for at least some of the time.
I'm sure i'll have a lovely three days, with lots of pressies,friends and refreshments..
But I won't be here.
Enjoy yourselves Roommates, I will almost certainly be back one day.
Ta ta for now.
Love,
Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There has been a lot of nasty squabbling on the forum again recently.
> And some very unpleasant posts and threads.
> Though thankfully not particularly in the Cold Dark Room.
> Lots of tortoises seem to have gone missing and died.
> And it seems some people don't want to talk to me or post more often in here when I'm not about..
> I have ordered lots of party snacks and some children's entertainers for my birthday coming up.
> There will hopefully be lots of fun and frolics.
> And the drinks cabinet is unlocked if anybody can manage to find it in the dark.
> Try to keep the one-legged pirate away from it for at least some of the time.
> I'm sure i'll have a lovely three days, with lots of pressies,friends and refreshments..
> But I won't be here.
> Enjoy yourselves Roommates, I will almost certainly be back one day.
> Ta ta for now.
> Love,
> Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, nearly 1600 and i've just woken up!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There has been a lot of nasty squabbling on the forum again recently.
> And some very unpleasant posts and threads.
> Though thankfully not particularly in the Cold Dark Room.
> Lots of tortoises seem to have gone missing and died.
> And it seems some people don't want to talk to me or post more often in here when I'm not about..
> I have ordered lots of party snacks and some children's entertainers for my birthday coming up.
> There will hopefully be lots of fun and frolics.
> And the drinks cabinet is unlocked if anybody can manage to find it in the dark.
> Try to keep the one-legged pirate away from it for at least some of the time.
> I'm sure i'll have a lovely three days, with lots of pressies,friends and refreshments..
> But I won't be here.
> Enjoy yourselves Roommates, I will almost certainly be back one day.
> Ta ta for now.
> Love,
> Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

It looks like you're back in charge of armadillo dusting again @johnandjade

Wibble onwards CDR


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It looks like you're back in charge of armadillo dusting again @johnandjade
> 
> Wibble onwards CDR




wibble on we shall mum


----------



## johnandjade

waiting for jade to come home from her mums house then we will be watching clue... we'll put it down to time difference


----------



## johnandjade

showtime!


----------



## johnandjade

film was fun


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it seems some people don't want to talk to me or post more often in here when I'm not about..


Well this makes me sad. I sincerely hope I'm not included in this. I just rarely have time to chat these days.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> film was fun


Hooray!


----------



## JoesMum

Hiya @Prairie Mom

How's your day?


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Hiya @Prairie Mom
> 
> How's your day?


Hello! Good...but feeling guilty... I should be doing many things but instead I'm waisting time on the computer


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Hiya @Prairie Mom
> 
> How's your day?


I'd never heard of "open city" before. Someday when I board the airplane, I may need to schedule that in!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I've decided the photo of the fossil above resembles a skin infection


----------



## Prairie Mom

speaking of hiding in the dark when users are on, I always hide when @Lyn W is posting!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> I'd never heard of "open city" before. Someday when I board the airplane, I may need to schedule that in!


It's one weekend a year always in September. It's spreading to other UK towns now. Mum was saying there were buildings open in her town this weekend. 

It all started as a celebration of architecture, but you end learning so much about history by accident


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There has been a lot of nasty squabbling on the forum again recently.
> And some very unpleasant posts and threads.


I don't bounce around the forum as much as you do, but if this is in reference to Ed and I sharing different opinions.--He and I are OKAY! You should be too. We've even been sharing kind Pms. Friends can disagree...even argue from time to time, but that doesn't mean we don't still share a mutual respect for one another. Try not to let it get you down too much.

I heard a quote that I REALLY REALLY liked the other day:

"The challenge is to love everyone without caring what they think about you."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There has been a lot of nasty squabbling on the forum again recently.
> And some very unpleasant posts and threads.
> Though thankfully not particularly in the Cold Dark Room.
> Lots of tortoises seem to have gone missing and died.
> And it seems some people don't want to talk to me or post more often in here when I'm not about..
> I have ordered lots of party snacks and some children's entertainers for my birthday coming up.
> There will hopefully be lots of fun and frolics.
> And the drinks cabinet is unlocked if anybody can manage to find it in the dark.
> Try to keep the one-legged pirate away from it for at least some of the time.
> I'm sure i'll have a lovely three days, with lots of pressies,friends and refreshments..
> But I won't be here.
> Enjoy yourselves Roommates, I will almost certainly be back one day.
> Ta ta for now.
> Love,
> Adam.


 You can't miss your birthday!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> It's one weekend a year always in September. It's spreading to other UK towns now. Mum was saying there were buildings open in her town this weekend.
> 
> It all started as a celebration of architecture, but you end learning so much about history by accident


ooooooooh...I think I would love that.

I'll have to sneak in some actual history among my desire to snap photos in front of places that I've seen on favorite movies and tv shows


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> speaking of hiding in the dark when users are on, I always hide when @Lyn W is posting!!!


Moi?
Why? I'm pretty harmless - I think!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Moi?
> Why? I'm pretty harmless - I think!


hee hee hee...You're hilarious all the time Lyn


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hi Gillian


----------



## Prairie Mom

All these nice babes are entering the dark room just when I should begin being productive.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all, sorry I missed the movie I had unexpected visitors. My nephew and his wife from London so they stayed overnight. Nit seen them since their wedding so lovely to catch up.
I found the movie on youtube and had planned to join you in spite of the poor sound and my inability to sit through a whole movie in one go.
What's that Adam up to now with all this talk of missing his birthday?
(shouting) ADAM COME BACK HERE THIS INSTANT OR YOU'LL HAVE TO SIT ON THE NAUGHTY STEP!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Really? You don't sit through movies,Lyn? I'm glad you caught up with your nephew. That is more important.


I could be way off, but the biggest thing I heard in Adam's post was a feeling of rejection.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Gillian


Hello Chrissy, nice to see you around.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> hee hee hee...You're hilarious all the time Lyn


Don't hide - join in! I think you post some pretty funny stuff too!
The one thing we all have in common here is a good sense of humour!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Chrissy, nice to see you around.


Really nice to see you!!! I should have logged off, but wanted to say hello


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Really nice to see you!!! I should have logged off, but wanted to say hello


That's so sweet of you!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Don't hide - join in! I think you post some pretty funny stuff too!
> The one thing we all have in common here is a good sense of humour!


Nice of you to say

I don't actually hide. BUT-I will admit that every once in a while I poke in without saying anything just because I know I don't have time to interact.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I should pop in the other chats more as well. There are some people that I really enjoy on this forum.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Really? You don't sit through movies,Lyn? I'm glad you caught up with your nephew. That is more important.
> 
> 
> I could be way off, but the biggest thing I heard in Adam's post was a feeling of rejection.


I'm too fidgety to sit still long enough to watch anything straight through. I rarely go to the cinema although I do manage to concentrate there, but at home there's always something I find to do or the phone rings etc.

I hope Adam is OK, I don't think he's been rejected by anyone in the CDR has he?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Nice of you to say
> 
> I don't actually hide. BUT-I will admit that every once in a while I poke in without saying anything just because I know I don't have time to interact.


I do when I'm really busy too to try to keep up. Sometimes life gets in the way and eats up our time doesn't it? But doesn't mean we forget our friends here.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Chrissy, nice to see you around.


Hi Gillian hope all is well with you and Oli


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I'm too fidgety to sit still long enough to watch anything straight through. I rarely go to the cinema although I do manage to concentrate there, but at home there's always something I find to do or the phone rings etc.
> 
> I hope Adam is OK, I don't think he's been rejected by anyone in the CDR has he?


I struggle with interruptions and too much to do as well, but I do love to watch movies. I have my whole life.

As far as Adam...I really wouldn't know and my concern could be totally and completely way off, but that is the overall feeling I had when reading his post. I could be off, but to me...it sounded like someone who is feeling sad and rejected. I'm happy to be wrong though!

(hmmm...I'm basically gossiping pretty openly, aren't I? Everyone: I know nothing! Don't listen to me!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I do when I'm really busy too to try to keep up. Sometimes life gets in the way and eats up our time doesn't it? But doesn't mean we forget our friends here.


EXACTLY!  ...........................  ^---------------Perfectly phrased!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I should pop in the other chats more as well. There are some people that I really enjoy on this forum.


I have been really busy since being back in school with updating a lot of things, so when I do log on, only really pop in here. I can spend hours on the forum reading other threads, so have to ration my time in here.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Has it cooled off much @Gillian Moore ? Fall is definitely in the air where I live. My tortoise outside time is definitely shortening.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I have been really busy since being back in school with updating a lot of things, so when I do log on, only really pop in here. I can spend hours on the forum reading other threads, so have to ration my time in here.


I totally understand. I'm taking only one online class right now and am struggling to keep up with my reading.

Are you taking a full time course load AND working?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I struggle with interruptions and too much to do as well, but I do love to watch movies. I have my whole life.
> 
> As far as Adam...I really wouldn't know and my concern could be totally and completely way off, but that is the overall feeling I had when reading his post. I could be off, but to me...it sounded like someone who is feeling sad and rejected. I'm happy to be wrong though!
> 
> (hmmm...I'm basically gossiping pretty openly, aren't I? Everyone: I know nothing! Don't listen to me!)


Hope you are, I don't like the thought that we've inadvertently made you sad @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I totally understand. I'm taking only one online class right now and am struggling to keep up with my reading.
> 
> Are you taking a full time course load AND working?


No - wouldn't have the energy!
It's just schemes of work and resources for new courses in school that have to be produced.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Has it cooled off much @Gillian Moore ? Fall is definitely in the air where I live. My tortoise outside time is definitely shortening.


Yep. Temperature is gradually dropping, particularly at night.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> No - wouldn't have the energy!
> It's just schemes of work and resources for new courses in school that have to be produced.


I feel a bit embarrassed to say that your post made me realize I don't actually know what you do for a living! I even tried to look at your profile to feel like less of a dork


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian hope all is well with you and Oli


Hi Lyn, we're fine and hope you and Lola are as well.

Winter (UGH!!) is getting nearer and nearer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. Temperature is gradually dropping, particularly at night.


whew! What a relief! Hot nights are the worst.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I really have to go!!! I'll try to pop on again later
Have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I feel a bit embarrassed to say that your post made me realize I don't actually know what you do for a living! I even tried to look at your profile to feel like less of a dork


Can't remember if it says on my profile - I'm a teacher of 11 to 16 years olds with special needs - so sometimes very busy at home!


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> whew! What a relief! Hot nights are the worst.


No they are NOT! I LOVE them, and @Lyn W knows, don't you Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> I really have to go!!! I'll try to pop on again later
> Have a good day!


You too Chrissy - nice chatting to you!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, we're fine and hope you and Lola are as well.
> 
> Winter (UGH!!) is getting nearer and nearer.


We have broken records with our Sept temps - 3 consecutive days of 30'C or more!
It has been lovely here again today but slightly cooler so it suits me fine at the moment.
Lola is a greedy boy and eating so much at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh my, nearly 1600 and i've just woken up!


You must have needed a good rest John.
Everyone needs a recharge now and then.
Where's Ed these days? Has he gone away again ?


----------



## Lyn W

Oh dear - I think I've chased everyone away! 
I'll try to pop back later!
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Anyone about?
(No answer came the stern reply)
Never mind, I have to go and prepare Lola's breakfast now so I'll say Nos da.
Take care and have a good Monday!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Anyone about?
> (No answer came the stern reply)
> Never mind, I have to go and prepare Lola's breakfast now so I'll say Nos da.
> Take care and have a good Monday!


Okay, I'd like to solve the game!...

Lyn killed the thread in the Cold Dark Room with the Pirates' peg leg!!!!!!  

I adore your posts, Lyn! Have a great day. It's dinner time here. I'm about to heat up some Alfredo. Nos da!


----------



## kathyth

I came to give @Tidgy's Dad a big hug, and to have some refreshments. Although I get cold in this room, I will patiently wait.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray!




sorry i missed the viewing


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You must have needed a good rest John.
> Everyone needs a recharge now and then.
> Where's Ed these days? Has he gone away again ?



he has been quite hasn't he


----------



## johnandjade

kathyth said:


> I came to give @Tidgy's Dad a big hug, and to have some refreshments. Although I get cold in this room, I will patiently wait.




coffee is brewing


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! 




at the docs 0730!! then off to work, must keep on keeping on


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the docs 0730!! then off to work, must keep on keeping on


Good morning John. 

I hope the appointment went OK. Have a good day 

Good morning all. I hope you have a good day too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> I hope the appointment went OK. Have a good day
> 
> Good morning all. I hope you have a good day too




morning mum, how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

well he reckons the toes broke right enough. changed my happy pills and stomach tabs so hopefully that's going to help, heartburn was so bad i couldn't eat the other day . 

off to work now, only a wee bitty late. time to go be awesome


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well he reckons the toes broke right enough. changed my happy pills and stomach tabs so hopefully that's going to help, heartburn was so bad i couldn't eat the other day .
> 
> off to work now, only a wee bitty late. time to go be awesome


Glad your doctor seems to be on top of things. 

Head up and wibble on


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Glad your doctor seems to be on top of things.
> 
> Head up and wibble on




i have been a good boy and spoke out this time


----------



## johnandjade

burger king.. breakfast and a coffee should cost £4.30 .... coupon and it's only £2


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning Ed. How are things with you today?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning




good morning mr ed


----------



## johnandjade

picked up my new meds... back to 15 tablets a day


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> picked up my new meds... back to 15 tablets a day


You won't be able to creep up on anyone now. You'll rattle too much. 

The number of pills isn't important- more pills doesn't make you a worse or unhealthier person than someone else. What's important is that you're getting the correct medication in the correct doses; hopefully you are now


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You won't be able to creep up on anyone now. You'll rattle too much.
> 
> The number of pills isn't important- more pills doesn't make you a worse or unhealthier person than someone else. What's important is that you're getting the correct medication in the correct doses; hopefully you are now




like a cat with a bell


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! freedom!! that was a rather quick, stress free day for me


----------



## johnandjade

well the chap who took the job i got offered in my old placement has been demoted by that company! guess i must have set the bar too high. 
they will be bringing in a new gaffa and no doubt kicking our lads out  
word through the grapevine is this new gaffa is a tyrant!! heehee hee, i cant wait to see the chaos!! can see me be drafted in there next, though i don't want to leave my current placement:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! freedom!! that was a rather quick, stress free day for me


I'm very glad to hear it


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm very glad to hear it




how has your day been mum?


----------



## johnandjade

oh, had the doc look at the nasty bit on my head, reckons its just not healing due to me shaving my barnet .. so steroid cream and grow an afro .


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> how has your day been mum?


Quite quiet today. Monday is catch up day - laundry and boring stuff. 

I'm going back up to Derbyshire on Wednesday as Mum still isn't right


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> oh, had the doc look at the nasty bit on my head, reckons its just not healing due to me shaving my barnet .. so steroid cream and grow an afro .


Good job, John!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

work in progress...



there is a place called C.D.R, which unties folks from near and a far, and reminds us all know how wonderful we are.

we help each other through troubles and toils, and advise against bulbs of coils,
..even though our blood boils! 

in life we have have spats, argue and sqibble....
but above all,
it's important to wibble! 

so welcome one and all, make yourself at home, 
in the cold dark room you will never be alone. 

remember please, mr adams love of cheese!!! and be at ease,
the door is open to shoot the breeze.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Quite quiet today. Monday is catch up day - laundry and boring stuff.
> 
> I'm going back up to Derbyshire on Wednesday as Mum still isn't right




sorry to hear .


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good job, John!!!!!




silly doc forgot to prescribe the cream!!! jade has some at home though 

how is mrs B this mornooning?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well he reckons the toes broke right enough. changed my happy pills and stomach tabs so hopefully that's going to help, heartburn was so bad i couldn't eat the other day .
> 
> off to work now, only a wee bitty late. time to go be awesome


Well I don't want to say I told you so - buuuuut.........................
Just call me Doc Womblyn!!
Hope the change of pills helps John and you are soon right as rain!
You're always awesome!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> burger king.. breakfast and a coffee should cost £4.30 .... coupon and it's only £2


Are you sure that's a coupon and not a prescription?
That would soon perk you and many others up if you could get those on repeats!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Hi Ed was wondering where you were.
Glad you're Ok Have you been busy?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You won't be able to creep up on anyone now. You'll rattle too much.
> 
> The number of pills isn't important- more pills doesn't make you a worse or unhealthier person than someone else. What's important is that you're getting the correct medication in the correct doses; hopefully you are now


Very true!
If that's what the doc ordered then it will be OK, at least it's spread over the day.
Now 15 in one go I would be worried about!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh, had the doc look at the nasty bit on my head, reckons its just not healing due to me shaving my barnet .. so steroid cream and grow an afro .


With steroids you should be able to grow it overnight!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Quite quiet today. Monday is catch up day - laundry and boring stuff.
> 
> I'm going back up to Derbyshire on Wednesday as Mum still isn't right


Sorry to hear that but hope she rallies again.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well I don't want to say I told you so - buuuuut.........................
> Just call me Doc Womblyn!!
> Hope the change of pills helps John and you are soon right as rain!
> You're always awesome!





i'll learn one day :/


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all.
Adam still out?
I don't think we can have a birthday party without him, it wouldn't be right.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure that's a coupon and not a prescription?
> That would soon perk you and many others up if you could get those on repeats!




ski mask helps


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> work in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> there is a place called C.D.R, which unties folks from near and a far, and reminds us all know how wonderful we are.
> 
> we help each other through troubles and toils, and advise against bulbs of coils,
> ..even though our blood boils!
> 
> in life we have have spats, argue and sqibble....
> but above all,
> it's important to wibble!
> 
> so welcome one and all, make yourself at home,
> in the cold dark room you will never be alone.
> 
> remember please, mr adams love of cheese!!! and be at ease,
> the door is open to shoot the breeze.


Looks good so far and captures the CDR well!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all.
> Adam still out?
> I don't think we can have a birthday party without him, it wouldn't be right.


Oh I don't know. He hasn't any CDR problems - he said so. It's people outside the CDR that have had issues. If we party and tag him, he'll see the notifications and be with us in spirit if not in person. It's what he would want, I'm sure. 

Order the electronic beers in John  I'll have a chat with the wool spider and see if she can conjure up some bunting instead of the usual web


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Very true!
> If that's what the doc ordered then it will be OK, at least it's spread over the day.
> Now 15 in one go I would be worried about!!




just glad we don't have to pay!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> With steroids you should be able to grow it overnight!




i'm going for a lions main


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> silly doc forgot to prescribe the cream!!! jade has some at home though


....reminds me of a joke,
A man goes to the doctor with a strawberry stuck up his bum
The doctors say ' Don't worry I've got some cream for that.'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just glad we don't have to pay!


Same in Wales - don't know how much longer they can give us free meds though.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh I don't know. He hasn't any CDR problems - he said so. It's people outside the CDR that have had issues. If we party and tag him, he'll see the notifications and be with us in spirit if not in person. It's what he would want, I'm sure.
> 
> Order the electronic beers in John  I'll have a chat with the wool spider and see if she can conjure up some bunting instead of the usual web




i guess he will just be absent to catch up on work again.


----------



## JoesMum

Went wrong - will redo


----------



## Lyn W

Right I have to go and find something to eat, my fridge is full of various salad leaves and greens but its all Lolas!
Will probably end up with a tin of tomato soup - may even put some croutons in it (well actually a bag of crisps -but it's still very nice)
See you later
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Haute cuisine  here tonight - something I haven't made since the kids were in primary school. 

Leeks with cheese sauce served with mattheson's smoked sausage and wholemeal toast. It's actually very quick to put together and quite tasty.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Oh I don't know. He hasn't any CDR problems - he said so. It's people outside the CDR that have had issues. If we party and tag him, he'll see the notifications and be with us in spirit if not in person. It's what he would want, I'm sure.
> 
> Order the electronic beers in John  I'll have a chat with the wool spider and see if she can conjure up some bunting instead of the usual web





johnandjade said:


> i guess he will just be absent to catch up on work again.


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## WhitneyO

JoesMum said:


> Haute cuisine  here tonight - something I haven't made since the kids were in primary school.
> 
> Leeks with cheese sauce served with mattheson's smoked sausage and wholemeal toast. It's actually very quick to put together and quite tasty.


This sounds yummy but I'm sick with a stomach virus which makes me sad because I can't eat ANYTHING!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

WhitneyO said:


> This sounds yummy but I'm sick with a stomach virus which makes me sad because I can't eat ANYTHING!!!!!


Poor you.  Get well soon Whitney


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There has been a lot of nasty squabbling on the forum again recently.
> And some very unpleasant posts and threads.
> Though thankfully not particularly in the Cold Dark Room.
> Lots of tortoises seem to have gone missing and died.
> And it seems some people don't want to talk to me or post more often in here when I'm not about..
> I have ordered lots of party snacks and some children's entertainers for my birthday coming up.
> There will hopefully be lots of fun and frolics.
> And the drinks cabinet is unlocked if anybody can manage to find it in the dark.
> Try to keep the one-legged pirate away from it for at least some of the time.
> I'm sure i'll have a lovely three days, with lots of pressies,friends and refreshments..
> But I won't be here.
> Enjoy yourselves Roommates, I will almost certainly be back one day.
> Ta ta for now.
> Love,
> Adam.



I'm going to miss you Adam!! I don't post much at all but I do visit here! 
I was planning on going to your party.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I'm going to miss you Adam!! I don't post much at all but I do visit here!
> I was planning on going to your party.


And I'm planning on making sure we have one 

The woolly web spider is onto organising the bunting. The flying jellyfish reckon they can phosphoresce disco lights. 

The one legged pirate will need keeping an eye on - he might get a bit leary if gets hold of too much rum.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We have broken records with our Sept temps - 3 consecutive days of 30'C or more!
> It has been lovely here again today but slightly cooler so it suits me fine at the moment.
> Lola is a greedy boy and eating so much at the moment.


Hi Lyn, hope you're well. 

Oh I heard about temperature reaching 34 degrees C in some parts of Britain, whilst here it has dropped to only 29 degrees C. (Notice: ONLY). Moreover, at night it gets rather chilly, and even cold.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I'm going to miss you Adam!! I don't post much at all but I do visit here!
> I was planning on going to your party.


We are all going to miss Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

WhitneyO said:


> This sounds yummy but I'm sick with a stomach virus which makes me sad because I can't eat ANYTHING!!!!!


Hi there! Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Haute cuisine  here tonight - something I haven't made since the kids were in primary school.
> 
> Leeks with cheese sauce served with mattheson's smoked sausage and wholemeal toast. It's actually very quick to put together and quite tasty.


Sounds and probably tastes much better than mine!
Mine took 3 mins max!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hope you're well.
> 
> Oh I heard about temperature reaching 34 degrees C in some parts of Britain, whilst here it has dropped to only 29 degrees C. (Notice: ONLY). Moreover, at night it gets rather chilly, and even cold.


Hi Gillian, hope you have had a good day. Temps dropping here too but still very mild and apart from some drizzle this morning dry for the next few days.
Thankfully cooler at night.


----------



## Lyn W

WhitneyO said:


> This sounds yummy but I'm sick with a stomach virus which makes me sad because I can't eat ANYTHING!!!!!


Get well soon - its horrible feeling like that.
Sip plenty of water to keep hydrated.
(or alternatively soak in the bath of warm water for at least 10 mins daily! )


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go get myself organised for tomorrow, so enjoy the rest of your Mondays
and have a great Tuesday!
Night night CDRers!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have to go get myself organised for tomorrow, so enjoy the rest of your Mondays
> and have a great Tuesday!
> Night night CDRers!


Good night Lyn. Sleep well. I shall be turning in myself any minute now


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And I'm planning on making sure we have one
> 
> The woolly web spider is onto organising the bunting. The flying jellyfish reckon they can phosphoresce disco lights.
> 
> The one legged pirate will need keeping an eye on - he might get a bit leary if gets hold of too much rum.


I can bring a fruitcake!!! I think it may be an antique: every Christmas it gets gifted to another relative. But Adam is like family, so it's alright.


----------



## jaizei

Have you seen this @johnandjade


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> sorry i missed the viewing


eh...don't worry about it. You mentioned you might have other things going on. Let's do it again sometime. Maybe a silly one in time for Halloween?


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> work in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> there is a place called C.D.R, which unties folks from near and a far, and reminds us all know how wonderful we are.
> 
> we help each other through troubles and toils, and advise against bulbs of coils,
> ..even though our blood boils!
> 
> in life we have have spats, argue and sqibble....
> but above all,
> it's important to wibble!
> 
> so welcome one and all, make yourself at home,
> in the cold dark room you will never be alone.
> 
> remember please, mr adams love of cheese!!! and be at ease,
> the door is open to shoot the breeze.


That was BEYOND FANTASTIC!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Right I have to go and find something to eat, my fridge is full of various salad leaves and greens but its all Lolas!
> Will probably end up with a tin of tomato soup - may even put some croutons in it (well actually a bag of crisps -but it's still very nice)
> See you later
> TTFN


My tortoise occasionally eats better than I do


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this @johnandjade
> 
> View attachment 187309


I can't decide if these would be good or funk-nasty.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> I have to go get myself organised for tomorrow, so enjoy the rest of your Mondays
> and have a great Tuesday!
> Night night CDRers!


Me too! Good night!


----------



## Prairie Mom

It's 4:32pm my time. I'm needing to throw a quick dinner together and then picking up kids from "Lego Robotics" at school. Lots to do this week including uber amounts of studying. I way behind on an online class I'm taking and have a test this week. ....eeeek!

Have a good evening and week CDR!


----------



## johnandjade

WhitneyO said:


> This sounds yummy but I'm sick with a stomach virus which makes me sad because I can't eat ANYTHING!!!!!




boo . hope you feel better soon


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this @johnandjade
> 
> View attachment 187309




we don't have them here . we do however get....


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> eh...don't worry about it. You mentioned you might have other things going on. Let's do it again sometime. Maybe a silly one in time for Halloween?




sounds good to me . i did watch clue on sunday and i rather enjoyed it.... and not just evet the maid


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all!!


Goodnight one and all !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodnight one and all !!!




goodnight gramps, coffee for me


----------



## johnandjade

i have a great score on this on karaoke at home  ... the name is 

one baldy 'born out of wedlock'


----------



## johnandjade

now to make people wonder what's wrong with me.... heehee hee (video to follow)


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> now to make people wonder what's wrong with me.... heehee hee (video to follow)


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> now to make people wonder what's wrong with me.... heehee hee (video to follow)


Good morning CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

i see a naughty tort has be traveling across the uk ....


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.




good morning mum . how are we today ma'am?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i see a naughty tort has be traveling across the uk ....
> View attachment 187348




perhaps monty was in for a haircut


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . how are we today ma'am?


Good morning John 

I'm good thank you.  And you?


----------



## johnandjade

so lazy people in our close (block) are too lazy to open a bin!! silly people have the flat number on a pizza delivery box... guess what i'm thinking


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John
> 
> I'm good thank you.  And you?




i'm good thanks. much planned for today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so lazy people in our close (block) are too lazy to open a bin!! silly people have the flat number on a pizza delivery box... guess what i'm thinking
> View attachment 187349


I really don't get this. It's the same in my son's block of flats. 

The big lidded bins are empty and there's a pile of bin bags on the floor of the bin room attracting rats which all the residents seem to moan about. 

What does it cost you to walk an extra couple of paces, lift the bin lid and put it in the bin?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i'm good thanks. much planned for today?


Today I shall be organising: things for my trip and things to make sure the family stay organised in my absence!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I really don't get this. It's the same in my son's block of flats.
> 
> The big lidded bins are empty and there's a pile of bin bags on the floor of the bin room attracting rats which all the residents seem to moan about.
> 
> What does it cost you to walk an extra couple of paces, lift the bin lid and put it in the bin?



(angry face) we are next to a river as well but thankfully no rats as yet! 

perhaps is the same people who left the questionable item last time! 

i may just get up a wee bitty early tomorrow and dump the bags at their door


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Today I shall be organising: things for my trip and things to make sure the family stay organised in my absence!




off adventuring again?


----------



## johnandjade

free coffee today


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

just call me 'jon bon reborn' today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> off adventuring again?


Off up north to see to Mum. I'm going by train this time. 

We've managed to get her to agree to see a specialist about her labarynthitis. I'm going to view some sheltered housing while I'm up there - so I know the options - she hasn't agreed to it yet.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Off up north to see to Mum. I'm going by train this time.
> 
> We've managed to get her to agree to see a specialist about her labarynthitis. I'm going to view some sheltered housing while I'm up there - so I know the options - she hasn't agreed to it yet.




sounds like your making progress. it can't be easy but its all for the best. hope everything goes as ok, love to you and joes granny x


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> sounds like your making progress. it can't be easy but its all for the best. hope everything goes as ok, love to you and joes granny x


Luckily my sister and I inherited her stubborn streak.  We won't be giving up easily!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Luckily my sister and I inherited her stubborn streak.  We won't be giving up easily!



i have noticed


----------



## johnandjade

burger king time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> burger king time


Any time is Burger King time. Unless there's a Mc Donalds nearby.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any time is Burger King time. Unless there's a Mc Donalds nearby.




very true!! but BK is closer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I actually prefer B.K food to Mc Donalds, but for some reason the service at most B.K.s is just mind numbingly terrible.
It's not an efficient system or something.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> very true!! but BK is closer


Taco Bell is better but Evan worst service !!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


Yup- that would have me wondering!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just call me 'jon bon reborn' today


Love BJ - seen then about 7 times all over the UK!
Richie Sambora is/was my favourite - I think he was sacked before last tour though.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Off up north to see to Mum. I'm going by train this time.
> 
> We've managed to get her to agree to see a specialist about her labarynthitis. I'm going to view some sheltered housing while I'm up there - so I know the options - she hasn't agreed to it yet.


Have a safe trip and hope your Mum is feeling better.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any time is Burger King time. Unless there's a Mc Donalds nearby.


Hi John and Ed.
I don't think I've ever had a BK meal and rarely visit McDs either, when I do pop in I always have a Chicken Legend meal and I must say those leg ends certainly have a fair bit of meat on them too!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi John and Ed.
> I don't think I've ever had a BK meal and rarely visit McDs either, when I do pop in I always have a Chicken Legend meal and I must say those leg ends certainly have a fair bit of meat on them too!


Is that something regional?
Chicken legends.


----------



## johnandjade

had to work an extra 2hrs to make target today, but finally finished.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I actually prefer B.K food to Mc Donalds, but for some reason the service at most B.K.s is just mind numbingly terrible.
> It's not an efficient system or something.



i chop and change, you do have to laugh at the 'fast food' service sometimes... 20mins for an order!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Taco Bell is better but Evan worst service !!!!




i don't think i have ever had one


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John and Ed.
> I don't think I've ever had a BK meal and rarely visit McDs either, when I do pop in I always have a Chicken Legend meal and I must say those leg ends certainly have a fair bit of meat on them too!




allo' lyn


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that something regional?
> Chicken legends.



i have never had one  KFC 'zinger' burgers are my 'chicken of choice'


----------



## johnandjade

some fermented hops then a taxi home, gammon for tea tonight


----------



## johnandjade

here's what i'd look like if i wasn't blessed with a high metabolism... 




did someone say fast food???!!!???


----------



## johnandjade

wonder if there is an app to give me hair....??? 

to be read in your best terminator voice... 'i'll be back'


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that something regional?
> Chicken legends.


No idea Ed they sell them in the UK - chicken breast with salsa or bbq sauce.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had to work an extra 2hrs to make target today, but finally finished.


Almost there! I'm sure there'll be a pint or two waiting for you at the end of it.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i chop and change, you do have to laugh at the 'fast food' service sometimes... 20mins for an order!


Have your McDs changed to the Argos system of order then wait to be called?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo' lyn


Hiya John - how are you today?


----------



## Lyn W

Have to go Lola shopping for a while so I'll see you later


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Almost there! I'm sure there'll be a pint or two waiting for you at the end of it.




me?? never!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have your McDs changed to the Argos system of order then wait to be called?



not in paisley but i did go into one in rutherglen (glasgow) that was self order and even had a sofa!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hiya John - how are you today?




telling my self i'm brilliant and fighting back


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have to go Lola shopping for a while so I'll see you later





don't forget the baked beans


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm... i think i'll stick with the aerodynamic look


----------



## johnandjade

oh my days!


----------



## johnandjade

wonder if jade would mind if i stayed out for tea....


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

nos da cold dark room


----------



## Marinated mamma

Evening all sorry I've not been around for a while I've been poorly still not 100% but better than the last few days! I thought it was a bug but who knows? So how is everyone else? What's new and how did film night go?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> nos da cold dark room


Hi John. Or am I am I to say: "SIR"?


----------



## Marinated mamma

Lyn W said:


> Have your McDs changed to the Argos system of order then wait to be called?


I been in one of these on route to Cornwall last year it was a little confusing until I realised ... hey it's like Argos wish I had realised that straight away and ordered on my phone then just queued up in the collection isle


----------



## Marinated mamma

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Taco Bell is better but Evan worst service !!!!


I have always wanted to try a Taco Bell they look well nice!


----------



## Marinated mamma

johnandjade said:


>


Ha ha ha ha ha nutter!


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Taco Bell is better but Evan worst service !!!!



You just have to go enough that they know you by name.


----------



## Gillian M

Marinated mamma said:


> Evening all sorry I've not been around for a while I've been poorly still not 100% but better than the last few days! I thought it was a bug but who knows? So how is everyone else? What's new and how did film night go?


Good evening hope you are well.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

jaizei said:


> You just have to go enough that they know you by name.


Every Tuesday for the last 2 years ! One taco a pound of meat on it and the next 3 have a teaspoon of meat on it ! Next one will have 3 stripes of lettuce on it the next 3 will have a pound of lettuce on them ! But please don't forget that I keep going back for
More !!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ended up going to my sisters after shopping so sorry I missed you all.
Fridge stocked for another 2 days but chock o block full!
It won't take Lola long to demolish it all even with good servings of dandies etc as well.

Hope you're feeling better @Marinated mamma and that US friends have a good evening. 
But nos da for now from me and will see you tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 

I'm up bright and early to go to the gym before heading for the train to Derbyshire.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Evening all sorry I've not been around for a while I've been poorly still not 100% but better than the last few days! I thought it was a bug but who knows? So how is everyone else? What's new and how did film night go?




allo' mamma! sorry to
hear you have been unwell


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. Or am I am I to say: "SIR"?




sir john is fine


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I'm up bright and early to go to the gym before heading for the train to Derbyshire.




morning mum! hopefully there isn't any fire drills today!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning room of cold darkness! it's getting a tad chilly here in the mornings again! i'm going to see about getting a job with this placement i'm in... there is a lot of red tape around employees with them but i'm that good hopefully they can make an exception


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning room of cold darkness! it's getting a tad chilly here in the mornings again! i'm going to see about getting a job with this placement i'm in... there is a lot of red tape around employees with them but i'm that good hopefully they can make an exception


Good morning John. Go get 'em


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Go get 'em




(does the hakka)  

hope all goes well with joes granny today, sending good vibes your way


----------



## JoesMum

Choo choo! 

Train to London 
Underground across London 
Now on the train north - change at Stockport

Virgin Trains is known for its humorous signs (well I hope it's humorous)


----------



## JoesMum

And in the toilet of said train


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And in the toilet of said train
> View attachment 187453




brilliant


----------



## JoesMum

Train late into Stockport. Missed my connection 

Nearly an hour to wait for the next train. 

Stockport station is unusual because its platforms number from 0 to 4. I'm on platform 0 which always makes me smile


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Train late into Stockport. Missed my connection
> 
> Nearly an hour to wait for the next train.
> 
> Stockport station is unusual because its platforms number from 0 to 4. I'm on platform 0 which always makes me smile




nasty trains .


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nasty trains .


I got to Mum's about 3.15pm. 

She's OK. Looking a bit drained. I need to feed her up I think.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I got to Mum's about 3.15pm.
> 
> She's OK. Looking a bit drained. I need to feed her up I think.




it's amazing what a good meal can do  

go joes granny!!! the cold dark room is in your corner


----------



## johnandjade

out on time tonight. though i do have a job to finish in the morning. let the team in my placement know i am keen on working there full time today! it won't happen overnight but i think they may just be willing to bend a few rules to snatch me 

i will have to take a wage cut and i would just be a worker rather than pushing into management... however, the pro's out weigh the con's and who knows what doors could open as its a massive company.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Train late into Stockport. Missed my connection
> 
> Nearly an hour to wait for the next train.
> 
> Stockport station is unusual because its platforms number from 0 to 4. I'm on platform 0 which always makes me smile


Cardiff have a platform 0 too still trying to find the 9 & 3/4
Hope all goes well with your Mum


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> (does the hakka)
> 
> hope all goes well with joes granny today, sending good vibes your way


Ooooh!!! I love a good Hakka!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all just quickly popping in and popping out again as Lola's I'm the bath - but will see you later.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> out on time tonight. though i do have a job to finish in the morning. let the team in my placement know i am keen on working there full time today! it won't happen overnight but i think they may just be willing to bend a few rules to snatch me
> 
> i will have to take a wage cut and i would just be a worker rather than pushing into management... however, the pro's out weigh the con's and who knows what doors could open as its a massive company.


Good for you, John!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> out on time tonight. though i do have a job to finish in the morning. let the team in my placement know i am keen on working there full time today! it won't happen overnight but i think they may just be willing to bend a few rules to snatch me
> 
> i will have to take a wage cut and i would just be a worker rather than pushing into management... however, the pro's out weigh the con's and who knows what doors could open as its a massive company.


Fingers crossed


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good for you, John!!!





life changes are scary but gotta have the eyes on the prize


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Fingers crossed




fankooo mum.


----------



## johnandjade

ahem....


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ahem....
> View attachment 187493


And don't you forget it. Read that every time you start to feel down!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought you might get a laugh out of this sandwich.
The lunch truck that comes by my job has good food usually and it's inexpensive, but this Cuban type sandwich with ham, pork and cheese leaves a little to be desired.
I asked if it was a "diet" sandwich.
The other half I ate, but investigated it because it seemed to be just bread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ahem....
> View attachment 187493


The great thing about your skill set is that it is universal and needed anywhere. 
Don't settle for any one job site that doesn't suit you.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


>


cinematic perfection


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> i see a naughty tort has be traveling across the uk ....
> View attachment 187348


ha ha ha! That's is sooo funny! I'm hoping @spudthetortoise saw this!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> And in the toilet of said train
> View attachment 187453


Ha! That's hilarious!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you might get a laugh out of this sandwich.
> The lunch truck that comes by my job has good food usually and it's inexpensive, but this Cuban type sandwich with ham, pork and cheese leaves a little to be desired.
> I asked if it was a "diet" sandwich.
> The other half I ate, but investigated it because it seemed to be just bread.


Unbelievable!!!! I bet it cost a pretty penny too!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> ahem....
> View attachment 187493


You can come work on my car. ---Just avoid the screaming


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you might get a laugh out of this sandwich.
> The lunch truck that comes by my job has good food usually and it's inexpensive, but this Cuban type sandwich with ham, pork and cheese leaves a little to be desired.
> I asked if it was a "diet" sandwich.
> The other half I ate, but investigated it because it seemed to be just bread.


That is appalling - unless you happen to like bread sandwiches of course!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well its just past midnight here in the UK and I think in Morocco too, so I woud like to be one of the first to wish @Tidgy's Dad a very Happy Birthday,
I hope you enjoy your extended birthday, Adam!





With a toast to absent friends!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well its just pas midnight here in the UK and I think in Morocco too, so I woud like to be one of the first to wish Adam a very Happy Birthday,
> I hope you enjoy your extended birthday, Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a toast to absent friends!


As long as the toast has cheese on it! 

Happy Birthday @Tidgy's Dad Adam. 

We hope you have a great day wherever you are. (Actually that's 3 days isn't it?)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you might get a laugh out of this sandwich.
> The lunch truck that comes by my job has good food usually and it's inexpensive, but this Cuban type sandwich with ham, pork and cheese leaves a little to be desired.
> I asked if it was a "diet" sandwich.
> The other half I ate, but investigated it because it seemed to be just bread.




oh my!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning!! happy birthday to mr adam!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all from Buxton where it's a trifle damp this morning. 

However, as damp trifle will be rubbish to eat, I am proposing to give it a blast in the tumble dryer before placing it on the table for the birthday tea. 

Cheese and pineapple is spiked on hedgehog quills if you can find one... I think they're starting to think about hibernation. @Moozillion has a cake. 

We have woolly web spider hand knitted bunting if you peer carefully into the gloom above. The flying jelly are phosphorescing nicely as party lights. The one legged pirate hasn't yet had too much rum punch. 

The armadillos can't wait to show off their dance moves; they've been studying Saturday Night Fever specially. 

Let the party begin!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from Buxton where it's a trifle damp this morning.
> 
> However, as damp trifle will be rubbish to eat, I am proposing to give it a blast in the tumble dryer before placing it on the table for the birthday tea.
> 
> Cheese and pineapple is spiked on hedgehog quills if you can find one... I think they're starting to think about hibernation. @Moozillion has a cake.
> 
> We have woolly web spider hand knitted bunting if you peer carefully into the gloom above. The flying jelly are phosphorescing nicely as party lights. The one legged pirate hasn't yet had too much rum punch.
> 
> The armadillos can't wait to show off their dance moves; they've been studying Saturday Night Fever specially.
> 
> Let the party begin!




wooohooo !!! you have been this morning. 

morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

jade made a cake as well, i had to check it wasn't poisoned


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jade made a cake as well, i had to check it wasn't poisoned
> View attachment 187529


Good mornooning John 

That's your bit and we get the rest; right?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning John
> 
> That's your bit and we get the rest; right?




and a bit for joes granny


----------



## johnandjade

i emailed adam to wish him a happy birthday, he said to pass on his love and best wishes. 

oohhh!! lets have a game of cherades in the dark


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!!!! i have a parcel waiting at home from florida


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!!! i have a parcel waiting at home from florida


Oooooh! Exciting! Is it an aldabra?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!!! i have a parcel waiting at home from florida


That was very quick!
About 1.5 weeks.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oooooh! Exciting! Is it an aldabra?




goodies from mr ed . fankooo @ZEROPILOT


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That was very quick!
> About 1.5 weeks.




i cant wait to get home


----------



## JoesMum

I'm currently camped in Caffè Nero using their wifi. 

Mum's iPad now updated to iOS10. My own android tablet updated and a lot of tea consumed. 

I may have had a chocolate muffin as well, but is Adam's birthday and everything in Buxton is up a hill or three, so it doesn't count


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm currently camped in Caffè Nero using their wifi.
> 
> Mum's iPad now updated to iOS10. My own android tablet updated and a lot of tea consumed.
> 
> I may have had a chocolate muffin as well, but is Adam's birthday and everything in Buxton is up a hill or three, so it doesn't count





i HATE the apple update


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i HATE the apple update


Why? I haven't updated my phone yet. I couldn't see much difference on Mum's iPad


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Why? I haven't updated my phone yet. I couldn't see much difference on Mum's iPad



rather than swiping to unlock, you have to press the home button now... it's confusing to a simpleton like me


----------



## johnandjade

finally home and....


----------



## johnandjade

brilliant stuff!!!   





there is another hat, i can't post or i'll get a row . 





AND ALSO...



WAHHH!!! MAZURI 

and jade will soon model another gift we got  



thank you so much @ZEROPILOT !!! love it all, you are too kind


----------



## johnandjade

fido enjoyed very much


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> rather than swiping to unlock, you have to press the home button now... it's confusing to a simpleton like me


Yes, I dislike that part too!


----------



## johnandjade

bbc one, animalseess! i think i seen turtles


----------



## johnandjade

thank you mr ed


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 187530


What a beautiful picture. Fido looks wonderful!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 187569
> View attachment 187570
> View attachment 187571
> View attachment 187572
> View attachment 187573


That's one messy but very happy tort!
He Loved that!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade made a cake as well, i had to check it wasn't poisoned
> View attachment 187529


Looks delicious!
Save some for us!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from Buxton where it's a trifle damp this morning.
> 
> However, as damp trifle will be rubbish to eat, I am proposing to give it a blast in the tumble dryer before placing it on the table for the birthday tea.
> 
> Cheese and pineapple is spiked on hedgehog quills if you can find one... I think they're starting to think about hibernation. @Moozillion has a cake.
> 
> We have woolly web spider hand knitted bunting if you peer carefully into the gloom above. The flying jelly are phosphorescing nicely as party lights. The one legged pirate hasn't yet had too much rum punch.
> 
> The armadillos can't wait to show off their dance moves; they've been studying Saturday Night Fever specially.
> 
> Let the party begin!


A dance troupe of salamanders should be here soon too - they prefer Saturday Newt Fever.


----------



## johnandjade

allo miss lyn! i'm just popping in to say nos da. hope all is well with you


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo miss lyn! i'm just popping in to say nos da. hope all is well with you


Hi John
All good here thanks and hope same with you.
Nos da to you too.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos da too, I hope Adam is having a good birthday and that everyone else is having a great day too.
I will see you tomorrow but until then take care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> thank you mr ed


You're most welcome


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say Nos da too, I hope Adam is having a good birthday and that everyone else is having a great day too.
> I will see you tomorrow but until then take care.


And it's nos da from me shortly too. I'll just finish watching the news first 

Sweet dreams or have a good day depending on your time zone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 187569
> View attachment 187570
> View attachment 187571
> View attachment 187572
> View attachment 187573


It looks like a hit!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The other hat might get you punched.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hi !!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Oooh john got a package  
I did too. Just clothes i ordered though. How is everyone ?


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oooh john got a package
> I did too. Just clothes i ordered though. How is everyone ?


Hello Linhdan!

Nice to see you 

It's Adam's birthday today so we have woolly web spider bunting, phosphorescing flying jelly fish disco lights, the hedgehogs have cheese and pineapple, Lynn says there's a troupe of Salamanders coming to perform _Saturday Newt Fever_ and Ed mentioned cheesecake 

Welcome to the party! Adam said it would be 3 days and, even in his absence, the more the merrier. 

That said, the Brits seem to be struggling to stay awake on the first night and are turning in... pacing ourselves


----------



## Momof4

Happy Birthday Adam!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all . only an hour later getting up than planned... i think jade turned off my alarm:/.


----------



## johnandjade

happy day 2 of your birthday adam!


----------



## johnandjade

a lovely scottish morning 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLahKLy8pQdCM0SiXNn3EfGIXX19QGzUG3&v=tM0sTNtWDiI


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR!

Happy day 2 of Adam's birthday 

It's Friday!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all . only an hour later getting up than planned... i think jade turned off my alarm:/.


Good morning John. I hope you're not running too late this morning after this setback.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. I hope you're not running too late this morning after this setback.






morning mum! how are you? i'm not late at all, i'm just not early:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum! how are you? i'm not late at all, i'm just not early:/


I'm good thanks 

It was bloomin' cold in Buxton last night - it does have the highest market place in England, so I am at altitude  Mum's central heating kicked in this morning for the first time since the summer.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm good thanks
> 
> It was bloomin' cold in Buxton last night - it does have the highest market place in England, so I am at altitude  Mum's central heating kicked in this morning for the first time since the summer.




how is joes granny doing? it's getting nippy here as well now, it's nearly time to dig the 'longmes' out of hibernation


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> how is joes granny doing? it's getting nippy here as well now, it's nearly time to dig the 'longmes' out of hibernation


So so. 

She hasn't been outside since Friday and I have my doubts that I'll persuade her out today. 

When I stay here, I go out for walks twice a day "for my back" as far as she's concerned. The real reason is that she can decide to tag along if she wants. It worked quite well last time I was up her, but not this time. 

On a more positive note, I think I'm making progress with getting her to consider sheltered housing. That's going to take time to sink in, but her stance is definitely softening.


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh. That was unexpected. Mum has just decided to accompany me on my morning walk


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> So so.
> 
> She hasn't been outside since Friday and I have my doubts that I'll persuade her out today.
> 
> When I stay here, I go out for walks twice a day "for my back" as far as she's concerned. The real reason is that she can decide to tag along if she wants. It worked quite well last time I was up her, but not this time.
> 
> On a more positive note, I think I'm making progress with getting her to consider sheltered housing. That's going to take time to sink in, but her stance is definitely softening.




can't be easy but i'm sure she knows your only wanting what's best by her


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. That was unexpected. Mum has just decided to accompany me on my morning walk




brilliant!!! go mum and mums mum


----------



## jaizei

Refreshments for the party?, or my just usual grocery shopping...


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> View attachment 187627
> 
> 
> Refreshments for the party?, or my just usual grocery shopping...




i'll have a can of monster please 

i love that stuff


----------



## johnandjade

no early finish today, have work last hour back at base again


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> View attachment 187627
> 
> 
> Refreshments for the party?, or my just usual grocery shopping...


Lots of healthy greens in there, I see ... and blues and yellows


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

my buddy in work is ready for his blind date tomorrow


----------



## Moozillion

I guess I shouldn't have left the heirloom fruitcake out all night: it looks like some fruitcake bats have taken up residence in it.  
At least the snow leopard didn't get into it- they're much too susceptible to the brandy.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I guess I shouldn't have left the heirloom fruitcake out all night: it looks like some fruitcake bats have taken up residence in it.
> At least the snow leopard didn't get into it- they're much too susceptible to the brandy.




was one of the bats called eric by any chance??


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> View attachment 187627
> 
> 
> Refreshments for the party?, or my just usual grocery shopping...


Dude...you're going to get scurvy!!! 
I command you to go to the produce aisle IMMEDIATELY!!! Shiver me timbers!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> my buddy in work is ready for his blind date tomorrow
> View attachment 187629


Looks like he has a great sense of humer If the date fails -won't be HIS fault!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> I guess I shouldn't have left the heirloom fruitcake out all night: it looks like some fruitcake bats have taken up residence in it.
> At least the snow leopard didn't get into it- they're much too susceptible to the brandy.


ba ha ha ha haha!!!!  

I love bats One of my favorite animals. I request more spoiled fruit cake for THIS fruitcake!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Popping on for just a minute and then I'm off. 

No work today and my house is nearly empty of human occupancy. I've gone back to school and just taking a small amount of online credits. My plan for the day is to do NOTHING but study for an exam that closes this afternoon. I am VERY unprepared for my test...sigh....

But this weekend my parents are coming for a visit. We get along well and I'm really looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 187569
> View attachment 187570
> View attachment 187571
> View attachment 187572
> View attachment 187573


Lovely pics John. 

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping on for just a minute and then I'm off.
> 
> No work today and my house is nearly empty of human occupancy. I've gone back to school and just taking a small amount of online credits. My plan for the day is to do NOTHING but study for an exam that closes this afternoon. I am VERY unprepared for my test...sigh....
> 
> But this weekend my parents are coming for a visit. We get along well and I'm really looking forward to seeing them.


Good luck with the exam


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping on for just a minute and then I'm off.
> 
> No work today and my house is nearly empty of human occupancy. I've gone back to school and just taking a small amount of online credits. My plan for the day is to do NOTHING but study for an exam that closes this afternoon. I am VERY unprepared for my test...sigh....
> 
> But this weekend my parents are coming for a visit. We get along well and I'm really looking forward to seeing them.


Hello Chrissy, nice to see you here.

Good luck in your examination.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with the exam


Hello Linda, hope you are well.

How is your mother today. Hope to hear she's better.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at CDR. If you have an issue (we all do), then..................


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Linda, hope you are well.
> 
> How is your mother today. Hope to hear she's better.


Well she must be feeling a bit better because she finally went outside for the first time in a week. 

How are you and Oli doing? Oli needs to be on his best behaviour now there's another TFO Greek in Jordan


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping on for just a minute and then I'm off.
> 
> No work today and my house is nearly empty of human occupancy. I've gone back to school and just taking a small amount of online credits. My plan for the day is to do NOTHING but study for an exam that closes this afternoon. I am VERY unprepared for my test...sigh....
> 
> But this weekend my parents are coming for a visit. We get along well and I'm really looking forward to seeing them.


Good luck Chrissy. hope all goes well for the exam and have a great weekend with your parents.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just in quickly to say Hello!
I'm busy ripping out the carpeting in the house and replacing it with wooden (looking) planks.
I'm also getting rid of a few more fish tanks to ease things up.
I did one of the bathrooms last night and it came out pretty good I think.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. That was unexpected. Mum has just decided to accompany me on my morning walk


That's great and a step in the right direction!
My eldest sister had Parkinson's with other complications and after she was widowed she couldn't cope with her house anymore, so we found sheltered accommodation for her although she really didn't want to leave her house. However, once there she had lots of company and a lovely social life with the other residents, whilst still having the privacy of her own little flat.She loved living there and said she wouldn't go back to her house if we paid her. So maybe that's an angle to try with your rmum.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can relate to the mom situation.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just in quickly to say Hello!
> I'm busy ripping out the carpeting in the house and replacing it with wooden (looking) planks.
> I'm also getting rid of a few more fish tanks to ease things up.
> I did one of the bathrooms last night and it came out pretty good I think.


Hi Ed, you're very busy!
Is this in preparation for putting the house up for sale for your move or have you decided to stay where you are?
I have lots of work to have done in my house but will probably wait until the Spring to get to grips with it now.
I'm sure your place will look great when it's finished


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, you're very busy!
> Is this in preparation for putting the house up for sale for your move or have you decided to stay where you are?
> I have lots of work to have done in my house but will probably wait until the Spring to get to grips with it now.
> I'm sure your place will look great when it's finished


I'm putting it on the market to see what it might bring. We'll see then what I do.
For now, my biggest push is that miss Suki likes to pee on the carpet. I'm tired of shampooing the place.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Day 2 of your birthdays, Adam! @Tidgy's Dad 
I see you've not managed to pop in to read the day 1 greetings you've received yet, hopefully you'll find time soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think that the tortoise pen in the back yard, the bunny run and the fish ponds might take a special person.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Happy Day 2 of your birthdays, Adam! @Tidgy's Dad
> I see you've not managed to pop in to read the day 1 greetings you've received yet, hopefully you'll find time soon.


Yes, Adam. Read your P.M.s I sent you an ALERT.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm putting it on the market to see what it might bring. We'll see then what I do.
> For now, my biggest push is that miss Suki likes to pee on the carpet. I'm tired of shampooing the place.


Ahh yes - that is a problem with carpets. Maybe Suki's picked up on Chester's old scent in the carpet and just been marking her territory. A new floor may sort out the problem, and if not, well at least it will be easier to clean.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Well she must be feeling a bit better because she finally went outside for the first time in a week.
> 
> How are you and Oli doing? Oli needs to be on his best behaviour now there's another TFO Greek in Jordan


Glad your mother is now better. 

We're fine here. Yet another drop in temperature and.....*RAIN *is expected, which is strange at this time of the year.  

Oli should be happy to know that there's a new member with a Greek tort in Jordan, bu don't forget Linda.....torts do *NOT* want/need friends.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think that the tortoise pen in the back yard, the bunny run and the fish ponds might take a special person.....


..or just someone with vision to see the garden as they would want it..........


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can relate to the mom situation.


Hi Ed hope you and your mother are both well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Ahh yes - that is a problem with carpets. Maybe Suki's picked up on Chester's old scent in the carpet and just been marking her territory. A new floor may sort out the problem, and if not, well at least it will be easier to clean.


Yes. It's interlocking and waterproof.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed hope you and your mother are both well.


Thanks Gillian.
She is the hammer and I am the tent post.
She is doing very well.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It's interlocking and waterproof.


Just the job!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillian.
> She is the hammer and I am the tent post.
> She is doing very well.


Great! Glad to hear she's fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Great! Glad to hear she's fine.


Maybe a bit too good.
She's driving me insane.


----------



## Lyn W

Taking my nephew out for dinner now so I'll speak to you all later.
TTFN


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe a bit too good.
> She's driving me insane.


What?! Wasn't expecting that. Why? *IF* I may ask. If on the other hand it is a private matter, you need not answer: I respect privacy, you know that by now.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Taking my nephew out for dinner now so I'll speak to you all later.
> TTFN


Enjoy it!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Looks like he has a great sense of humer If the date fails -won't be HIS fault!



it's a great ice breaker i think


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Happy Day 2 of your birthdays, Adam! @Tidgy's Dad
> I see you've not managed to pop in to read the day 1 greetings you've received yet, hopefully you'll find time soon.



Hope Adam will show up today.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Popping on for just a minute and then I'm off.
> 
> No work today and my house is nearly empty of human occupancy. I've gone back to school and just taking a small amount of online credits. My plan for the day is to do NOTHING but study for an exam that closes this afternoon. I am VERY unprepared for my test...sigh....
> 
> But this weekend my parents are coming for a visit. We get along well and I'm really looking forward to seeing them.



positive attitude works wonders! you can do it mom!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just in quickly to say Hello!
> I'm busy ripping out the carpeting in the house and replacing it with wooden (looking) planks.
> I'm also getting rid of a few more fish tanks to ease things up.
> I did one of the bathrooms last night and it came out pretty good I think.



wayhey.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm putting it on the market to see what it might bring. We'll see then what I do.
> For now, my biggest push is that miss Suki likes to pee on the carpet. I'm tired of shampooing the place.



it sounds like a plan!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think that the tortoise pen in the back yard, the bunny run and the fish ponds might take a special person.....



its a selling point, be it for an animal lover or a large area of land with potential


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillian.
> She is the hammer and I am the tent post.
> She is doing very well.




glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

the worst part of living/working/drinking next to an airport is seeing this every 5mins



... and wishing you were on it  

perhaps i'll invest in a grappling hook and some fishing line


----------



## johnandjade

shame its not like the them 'good old days' ... i could be an entrepreneur 
ach well, i best


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> the worst part of living/working/drinking next to an airport is seeing this every 5mins
> View attachment 187641
> 
> 
> ... and wishing you were on it
> 
> perhaps i'll invest in a grappling hook and some fishing line


I love watching them taking off and landing.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I love watching them taking off and landing.




it's just sooooo tempting!!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> it's just sooooo tempting!!!


Oh sure it is.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh sure it is.




an ten minute walk... i could be in jordan tomorrow!!!

i was actually christened with water from river of jordan, as are the british royal family i believe!(dust sholders)


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> an ten minute walk... i could be in jordan tomorrow!!!
> 
> i was actually christened with water from river of jordan, as are the british royal family i believe!(dust sholders)


You'd be most welcome.

Interesting-christened with water from the River Jordan. Lucky you! hahaha.


----------



## Gillian M

​Only joking ladies and gentlemen. 
​


----------



## Gillian M

Here you go @johnandjade . 

"Ladies and gentlemen please fasten your seat belts."


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> ba ha ha ha haha!!!!
> 
> I love bats One of my favorite animals. I request more spoiled fruit cake for THIS fruitcake!


I LOVE BATS TOO!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> was one of the bats called eric by any chance??


I don't know...afraid I don't speak battish. But I hear it's similar to Scottish...


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> ​Only joking ladies and gentlemen.
> ​


HAHHAHA!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, Birthday, Birthday, Adam!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I don't know...afraid I don't speak battish. But I hear it's similar to Scottish...


Bats are cool. If it's similar to the Glaswegian Scots accent you haven't a hope of understanding it. A nice soft borders accent is more easily understood. 

I have a friend from Shetland who is barely comprehensible. He says he's not speaking Gaelic but I'm not always convinced 

I love bats too. When I was young we had a bat expert staying at our house (long story) and he had two injured bats with him that he was caring for. 

One was a tiny pipistrel bat and the other was a Daubenton's bat which is about the size of a hamster. The Daubenton's purred audibly like a cat when stroked


----------



## Lyn W

Back again after a lovely meal of Cajun chicken.

The best experience I have had recently during our outdoor activities was caving and seeing bats hanging everywhere,
one of my colleagues sent me this photo its not great but it was very exciting to see at the time. I think they were horseshoe bats


----------



## JoesMum

Time to turn in. I need to admit defeat with the songs @Lyn W. Maybe I'll dream something up 

Sleep well everyone. See you tomorrow for the third and final day of Adam's party - which I presume ends in the US time zones as Adam wouldn't want our American friends to be short-changed on partying.


----------



## Lyn W

Goodight Linda,
Yes that's a difficult word to end a song on but I'm sure there's one somewhere - I'll try to find one.
Sleep well!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Bats are cool. If it's similar to the Glaswegian Scots accent you haven't a hope of understanding it. A nice soft borders accent is more easily understood.
> 
> I have a friend from Shetland who is barely comprehensible. He says he's not speaking Gaelic but I'm not always convinced
> 
> I love bats too. When I was young we had a bat expert staying at our house (long story) and he had two injured bats with him that he was caring for.
> 
> One was a tiny pipistrel bat and the other was a Daubenton's bat which is about the size of a hamster. The Daubenton's purred audibly like a cat when stroked


That is SO COOL!!!
I sometimes think I would like to be a wildlife rehabber, but I know I'd be too upset whenever one didn't survive.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Back again after a lovely meal of Cajun chicken.
> 
> The best experience I have had recently during our outdoor activities was caving and seeing bats hanging everywhere,
> one of my colleagues sent me this photo its not great but it was very exciting to see at the time. I think they were horseshoe bats
> 
> View attachment 187653


Wonderful!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Wonderful!!!


It really was - they were everywhere!
Wasn't so keen on the spiders in there though!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed too - it's been a very tiring week.
So goodnight all and hope US friends have a very pleasant evening.


----------



## JoesMum

Wrong thread


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Happy (belated?) birthday Adam !!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room.​


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lots of interesting posts  Loved the bat photo @Lyn W! And hope @ZEROPILOT does show off some of his remodeling skills.

@johnandjade fill us in how your friend's blind date went. I've had some really good and horrific ones myself, so I'm always nosey

Survived my test. I had an awful headache when I was done. Nothing like reading a Psych book ALLLLLL DAAAAAY to make you feel PSYCH-O! -I really need to do a better job keeping up on my reading this next round.

My much-loved Mom and Dad arrived for their visit and I'm sleeping in my youngest little girls' room tonight. -Those sweeties give awesome snuggles and hugs that are well worth the accidental kicks and stolen blankets

Tomorrow morning I'll have my annual certified make-out session with a CPR training dummy for work. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! It's after 11pm Friday night. I'm going to bed


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> Lots of interesting posts  Loved the bat photo @Lyn W! And hope @ZEROPILOT does show off some of his remodeling skills.
> 
> @johnandjade fill us in how your friend's blind date went. I've had some really good and horrific ones myself, so I'm always nosey
> 
> Survived my test. I had an awful headache when I was done. Nothing like reading a Psych book ALLLLLL DAAAAAY to make you feel PSYCH-O! -I really need to do a better job keeping up on my reading this next round.
> 
> My much-loved Mom and Dad arrived for their visit and I'm sleeping in my youngest little girls' room tonight. -Those sweeties give awesome snuggles and hugs that are well worth the accidental kicks and stolen blankets
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'll have my annual certified make-out session with a CPR training dummy for work.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend! It's after 11pm Friday night. I'm going to bed


Good morning. Just sent you a PM. Would you please check it and answer asap? 

Thanks.


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> Lots of interesting posts  Loved the bat photo @Lyn W! And hope @ZEROPILOT does show off some of his remodeling skills.
> 
> @johnandjade fill us in how your friend's blind date went. I've had some really good and horrific ones myself, so I'm always nosey
> 
> Survived my test. I had an awful headache when I was done. Nothing like reading a Psych book ALLLLLL DAAAAAY to make you feel PSYCH-O! -I really need to do a better job keeping up on my reading this next round.
> 
> My much-loved Mom and Dad arrived for their visit and I'm sleeping in my youngest little girls' room tonight. -Those sweeties give awesome snuggles and hugs that are well worth the accidental kicks and stolen blankets
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'll have my annual certified make-out session with a CPR training dummy for work.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend! It's after 11pm Friday night. I'm going to bed


You're up late Prairie Mom. Sleep well 

Enjoy your parents' visit  and your date with the CPR dummy


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR !

It's Saturday and today JoesDad is driving up to join me at my Mum's. He'll be here mid afternoon. Yay! 

My sister finishes her shift at 3 and is coming over after; the three of us plan to go out for a pizza and a 'strategy meeting' this evening. Mum doesn't want to go out to eat and is just glad my sister is talking to me again (long story, but relations were strained a few years ago)


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR !
> 
> It's Saturday and today JoesDad is driving up to join me at my Mum's. He'll be here mid afternoon. Yay!
> 
> My sister finishes her shift at 3 and is coming over after; the three of us plan to go out for a pizza and a 'strategy meeting' this evening. Mum doesn't want to go out to eat and is just glad my sister is talking to me again (long story, but relations were strained a few years ago)


Good morning @JoesMum .  Glad to hear you are going to see your mum. Enjoy yourselves and regards to all,
Gillian and Oli.


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> i see a naughty tort has be traveling across the uk ....
> View attachment 187348


I only just saw this haha! 
He must be sneaking out at night


----------



## JoesMum

And success again; Joe's Granny was chivvying me out for a walk this morning because she wanted to get a newspaper and go for a cup of tea


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> I only just saw this haha!
> He must be sneaking out at night


* Mutters about delinquent young males - no respect for property - carers should be keeping an eye on them, - etc *


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And success again; Joe's Granny was chivvying me out for a walk this morning because she wanted to get a newspaper and go for a cup of tea


It's great that she's suggesting this now. She probably feels more confident about going out with you to accompany her. Hope your hubby has a good trip and that you find a way to persuade your mum that a move would be in her best interest.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I only just saw this haha!
> He must be sneaking out at night


He's not exactly Banksy but maybe you should provide him with some canvas and paints so he can express and develop his artortstic side. Then maybe in a few years we'll all be looking out for Spudsy graffiti art and it will be worth a fortune!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning fellow CDRers and Happy Third Birthday Day Adam!
It's a pity your not here to celebrate it with us,@Tidgy's Dad !

Car cleaning day for me as it has an MOT on Monday
and as you know I'm a firm believer that 'cleanliness is next to road worthiness!'
(wished you lived closer @johnandjade )

At the moment it looks like a skip on wheels, so have to visit the tip first.
So I'll see you all later - Happy Saturday!


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, Adam! 
And Happy Saturday, CDR denizens!
Hubby is working a half day, I'm off to lunch with a friend then picking up mulch for the flower beds. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 187582


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Adam


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

The CDR is so lonely without Adam


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The CDR is so lonely without Adam


My suspicion is that at the end of 3 days of birthday he'd be a little quiet in any case today... and tomorrow probably


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> What?! Wasn't expecting that. Why? *IF* I may ask. If on the other hand it is a private matter, you need not answer: I respect privacy, you know that by now.


She's just alert enough to notice and complain about every little detail.
She's been through five room mates and three different rooms.
The stroke has changed her basic thought processes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> its a selling point, be it for an animal lover or a large area of land with potential


It's not large. It's a 1/3 acre lot including the part where the house is sitting.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> My suspicion is that at the end of 3 days of birthday he'd be a little quiet in any case today... and tomorrow probably


Yes, probably. Where did he go? Ive been gone so long it would take forever to read the posts


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The CDR is so lonely without Adam


Oh it definitely is.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## JoesMum

This was his last post @Linhdan Nguyen


Tidgy's Dad said:


> There has been a lot of nasty squabbling on the forum again recently.
> And some very unpleasant posts and threads.
> Though thankfully not particularly in the Cold Dark Room.
> Lots of tortoises seem to have gone missing and died.
> And it seems some people don't want to talk to me or post more often in here when I'm not about..
> I have ordered lots of party snacks and some children's entertainers for my birthday coming up.
> There will hopefully be lots of fun and frolics.
> And the drinks cabinet is unlocked if anybody can manage to find it in the dark.
> Try to keep the one-legged pirate away from it for at least some of the time.
> I'm sure i'll have a lovely three days, with lots of pressies,friends and refreshments..
> But I won't be here.
> Enjoy yourselves Roommates, I will almost certainly be back one day.
> Ta ta for now.
> Love,
> Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR.

It's Sunday. JoesDad, JoesAuntie and I went to a Greek restaurant last night. No plate-smashing, but good inexpensive grub and red wine 

Today I shall be cooking to fill JoesGranny's freezer so she has no excuse not to eat properly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It looks like you're back in charge of armadillo dusting again @johnandjade
> 
> Wibble onwards CDR


I may return on Tuesdays to silently dust and polish the armadillos and defluff the hedgehogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Well this makes me sad. I sincerely hope I'm not included in this. I just rarely have time to chat these days.


I'm just feeling miserable and unloved.
It happens.
I'm rather a pathetic individual, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I've decided the photo of the fossil above resembles a skin infection



It's beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't bounce around the forum as much as you do, but if this is in reference to Ed and I sharing different opinions.--He and I are OKAY! You should be too. We've even been sharing kind Pms. Friends can disagree...even argue from time to time, but that doesn't mean we don't still share a mutual respect for one another. Try not to let it get you down too much.
> 
> I heard a quote that I REALLY REALLY liked the other day:
> 
> "The challenge is to love everyone without caring what they think about you."


It wasn't you or Ed in particular.
The whole tone of the thread was nasty and it's just one of many recently that leave a sour taste in the mouth.
But it's partly just my current mood, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You can't miss your birthday!!


Wanna bet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all, sorry I missed the movie I had unexpected visitors. My nephew and his wife from London so they stayed overnight. Nit seen them since their wedding so lovely to catch up.
> I found the movie on youtube and had planned to join you in spite of the poor sound and my inability to sit through a whole movie in one go.
> What's that Adam up to now with all this talk of missing his birthday?
> (shouting) ADAM COME BACK HERE THIS INSTANT OR YOU'LL HAVE TO SIT ON THE NAUGHTY STEP!!!!!


Naughty step it is, then. 
But I think one of the cats has peed on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are, I don't like the thought that we've inadvertently made you sad @Tidgy's Dad


Just in a misery.
Tis me.
Will climb out of it.


----------



## JoesMum

YAY! Happy Day 3 of Birthday Adam!

I am so glad you popped back  You are not unloved in the CDR 
* Gives the one legged pirate a sharp kick on his remaining shin *

Stop all the self indulgent nonsense ... if you'd have been here I wouldn't have had to pop out to buy a potato earlier. Honest. 

Evidence:



That's going to be mash to go with the liver and bacon for tea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> I came to give @Tidgy's Dad a big hug, and to have some refreshments. Although I get cold in this room, I will patiently wait.


Bless you, Kathy.
Hug much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's beautiful.


yes a beautiful skin infection!
Welcome back Adam hope you have had a good birthday.
Any nice pressies?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> YAY! Happy Day 3 of Birthday Adam!
> 
> I am so glad you popped back  You are not unloved in the CDR
> * Gives the one legged pirate a sharp kick on his remaining shin *
> 
> Stop all the self indulgent nonsense ... if you'd have been here I wouldn't have had to pop out to buy a potato earlier. Honest.
> 
> Evidence:
> View attachment 187855
> 
> 
> That's going to be mash to go with the liver and bacon for tea


Until I scrolled down far enough I thought that was a picture of John coming up
Sorry John, my mistake and you really don't look like a potato!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> picked up my new meds... back to 15 tablets a day


Make sure you take them.
I will shake you in Fuengirola to make sure you have.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just in a misery.
> Tis me.
> Will climb out of it.


I've got just the remedy - a good dose of the CDR!
Sending a cwtch too if that helps.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naughty step it is, then.
> But I think one of the cats has peed on it.


...........best make it the Torty step then.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's just alert enough to notice and complain about every little detail.
> She's been through five room mates and three different rooms.
> The stroke has changed her basic thought processes.


Sadly it can do that, or my theory is that when you've reached a certain age you stop giving a damn and say what you think.
I think that's what I'll be like, when I'm in my twilight years.
Come to think of it I've already started!


----------



## Lyn W

Right have to go drop my car off at the garage ready for tomorrow's MOT.
It's 9 years old this week and touch wood it's not failed an MOT yet which is incredible considering I neglect it terribly. So fingers crossed and hoping my luck hasn't run out and there's nothing drastically wrong with it this year. See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WhitneyO said:


> This sounds yummy but I'm sick with a stomach virus which makes me sad because I can't eat ANYTHING!!!!!


Hope you're better now, Whitney!


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Adam,







​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm going to miss you Adam!! I don't post much at all but I do visit here!
> I was planning on going to your party.


Thanks, Kathy! 
Hopefully, I'll be back for a Halloween party.
Hope your health is better and your diet is continuing to go well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I can bring a fruitcake!!! I think it may be an antique: every Christmas it gets gifted to another relative. But Adam is like family, so it's alright.


I love fruitcake.
But my teeth may not cope with an old one.
Still, we can soak it in brandy to soften it up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so lazy people in our close (block) are too lazy to open a bin!! silly people have the flat number on a pizza delivery box... guess what i'm thinking
> View attachment 187349


Was there any pizza left ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this @johnandjade
> 
> View attachment 187309


Hmmmmmmmm.
Must confess, I am strangely tempted.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love fruitcake.
> But my teeth may not cope with an old one.
> Still, we can soak it in brandy to soften it up.


It's OK, the fruitcake bats got to it first (see later post)

The cheesecake should be OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any time is Burger King time. Unless there's a Mc Donalds nearby.


I prefer Burger King. 
And Tidgy's Spot. 
(which sounds a bit unpleasant, but the burgers are great.)


----------



## Gillian M

Good evening everyone at CDR and once again welcome back @Tidgy's Dad ! We did miss you.

Has anyone heard from @meech008 ? Haven't seen here at CDR for very long. Hope she's well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And in the toilet of said train
> View attachment 187453


Is it bad to flush goldfish down the toilet, then ?
I thought they liked bowls. 
(though they're bad for them, so maybe we shouldn't)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it bad to flush goldfish down the toilet, then ?
> I thought they liked bowls.
> (though they're bad for them, so maybe we shouldn't)


Train toilets just empty onto the track... there's no water in the bowl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahem....
> View attachment 187493


And he's a sound bloke, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well its just past midnight here in the UK and I think in Morocco too, so I woud like to be one of the first to wish @Tidgy's Dad a very Happy Birthday,
> I hope you enjoy your extended birthday, Adam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a toast to absent friends!


Thank you, Lyn.
I did have Daleks at my party but I sent them home after they exterminated the clown, suckered some girls and used their egg whisks on the jelly. 
I got very, very drunk and cannot remember the evening of day one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> As long as the toast has cheese on it!
> 
> Happy Birthday @Tidgy's Dad Adam.
> 
> We hope you have a great day wherever you are. (Actually that's 3 days isn't it?)
> 
> View attachment 187504
> 
> View attachment 187505


Thank you, Linda! 
Bill Hartnell was the Guvnor.
My favourite Doctor.
Met him once when i was tiny and I was too shy to speak, the only time this has happened in my life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning!! happy birthday to mr adam!!!


Thank you, John.
Chablis, lager, Jack Daniels and gin, all a bit too happy, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from Buxton where it's a trifle damp this morning.
> 
> However, as damp trifle will be rubbish to eat, I am proposing to give it a blast in the tumble dryer before placing it on the table for the birthday tea.
> 
> Cheese and pineapple is spiked on hedgehog quills if you can find one... I think they're starting to think about hibernation. @Moozillion has a cake.
> 
> We have woolly web spider hand knitted bunting if you peer carefully into the gloom above. The flying jelly are phosphorescing nicely as party lights. The one legged pirate hasn't yet had too much rum punch.
> 
> The armadillos can't wait to show off their dance moves; they've been studying Saturday Night Fever specially.
> 
> Let the party begin!


Rather sorry I missed all this.
But I did have the cheese and pineapple on sticks.
Thanks for going ahead with the party.
Fair play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 187530


Thanks again, Fido, you handsome beast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oooooh! Exciting! Is it an aldabra?


Or an armadillo ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant stuff!!!
> 
> View attachment 187561
> View attachment 187562
> 
> 
> there is another hat, i can't post or i'll get a row .
> 
> View attachment 187564
> View attachment 187565
> 
> 
> AND ALSO...
> View attachment 187566
> 
> 
> WAHHH!!! MAZURI
> 
> and jade will soon model another gift we got
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much @ZEROPILOT !!! love it all, you are too kind


Love Fido's reaction here! 
Smashing! 
What a wonderful package. 
Love it when people get presents on my birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday Adam!!!


Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy day 2 of your birthday adam!


Mainly a feel dreadful, goodness how much did i drink ? sort of day. 
Much less alcohol and more games and friends visiting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> Happy day 2 of Adam's birthday
> 
> It's Friday!


Thank you! 
It's Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. That was unexpected. Mum has just decided to accompany me on my morning walk


Hooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I guess I shouldn't have left the heirloom fruitcake out all night: it looks like some fruitcake bats have taken up residence in it.
> At least the snow leopard didn't get into it- they're much too susceptible to the brandy.


Hmmmmmmmmmm.
Fruitcake bats.
it's no wonder they were hungry.
We don' get much fruitcake in the Cold Dark Room. 
And i've never seen the fruitcake bats so didn't know they needed feeding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Day 2 of your birthdays, Adam! @Tidgy's Dad
> I see you've not managed to pop in to read the day 1 greetings you've received yet, hopefully you'll find time soon.


Thanks yet again! 
Here I am, better late than never!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes, Adam. Read your P.M.s I sent you an ALERT.


Sorry, not been about.
PM had been answered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad your mother is now better.
> 
> We're fine here. Yet another drop in temperature and.....*RAIN *is expected, which is strange at this time of the year.
> 
> Oli should be happy to know that there's a new member with a Greek tort in Jordan, bu don't forget Linda.....torts do *NOT* want/need friends.


Only girlfriends and boyfriends in a stable, loving and caring long term relationship.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only girlfriends and boyfriends in a stable, loving and caring long term relationship.


Oh Adam, you cannot imagine how much Oli missed Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday, Birthday, Birthday, Adam!!!!


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Bea!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy (belated?) birthday Adam !!


Thank you so much, Linhdan.
But it wasn't belated at the time.
My birthday covers 3 days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And success again; Joe's Granny was chivvying me out for a walk this morning because she wanted to get a newspaper and go for a cup of tea


Even more Hooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Things are looking up. 
(And I just cricked my neck doing so.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers and Happy Third Birthday Day Adam!
> It's a pity your not here to celebrate it with us,@Tidgy's Dad !
> 
> Car cleaning day for me as it has an MOT on Monday
> and as you know I'm a firm believer that 'cleanliness is next to road worthiness!'
> (wished you lived closer @johnandjade )
> 
> At the moment it looks like a skip on wheels, so have to visit the tip first.
> So I'll see you all later - Happy Saturday!


Thanks again, Lyn!
Day three was a leisurely relaxed day of gentle drinking and TV.
A bit of light reading to wifey.
Got some nice books and Doctor Who stuff, so very happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday, Adam!
> And Happy Saturday, CDR denizens!
> Hubby is working a half day, I'm off to lunch with a friend then picking up mulch for the flower beds.
> Have a great day!


Thanking you again Bea.
Hope you had a nice day yesterday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Adam
> View attachment 187696


Thank you, Gramps! 
With all this cake, I'm going to get very fat and have what's left of my teeth fall out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The CDR is so lonely without Adam


How sweet.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My suspicion is that at the end of 3 days of birthday he'd be a little quiet in any case today... and tomorrow probably


I'm good. 
Day 2 was pretty painful, but now I'm fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh it definitely is.


Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> YAY! Happy Day 3 of Birthday Adam!
> 
> I am so glad you popped back  You are not unloved in the CDR
> * Gives the one legged pirate a sharp kick on his remaining shin *
> 
> Stop all the self indulgent nonsense ... if you'd have been here I wouldn't have had to pop out to buy a potato earlier. Honest.
> 
> Evidence:
> View attachment 187855
> 
> 
> That's going to be mash to go with the liver and bacon for tea


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I like indulging in self indulgence. 
So there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yes a beautiful skin infection!
> Welcome back Adam hope you have had a good birthday.
> Any nice pressies?


Yep!!!!
Lots!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Until I scrolled down far enough I thought that was a picture of John coming up
> Sorry John, my mistake and you really don't look like a potato!


My favourite aliens in the Whoniverse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got just the remedy - a good dose of the CDR!
> Sending a cwtch too if that helps.


It does, Lyn, really.
But just stopping by to say thanks for the birthday wishes.
Hope to return for Halloween.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Adam,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks, Gillian, missed you, too.
And Tidgy missed Oli, loads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening everyone at CDR and once again welcome back @Tidgy's Dad ! We did miss you.
> 
> Has anyone heard from @meech008 ? Haven't seen here at CDR for very long. Hope she's well.


Meech last popped in five or six weeks ago.
She's very busy at work, it seems.
She is sorely missed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Train toilets just empty onto the track... there's no water in the bowl.


Good point, but the track in Britain's usually so wet with rain they could swim to freedom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Adam, you cannot imagine how much Oli missed Tidgy.


I can, 'cos Tidgy missed Oli much the same.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does, Lyn, really.
> But just stopping by to say thanks for the birthday wishes.
> Hope to return for Halloween.


Maybe we could have a fancy dress Hallowe'en party!?
I love making a spectecal of myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could have a fancy dress Hallowe'en party!?
> I love making a spectecal of myself.


I won't give up the ghost.
I've got a nice costume prepared.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does, Lyn, really.
> But just stopping by to say thanks for the birthday wishes.
> Hope to return for Halloween.


But that's about 5 weeks away! 



Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could have a fancy dress Hallowe'en party!?
> I love making a spectecal of myself.


Spectre-acale surely?!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't give up the ghost.
> I've got a nice costume prepared.


I'm not too keen on the idea at the moment but I may be a phan tomorrow,


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm not too keen on the idea at the moment but I may be a phan tomorrow,


My last Halloween party costume haunts me. It was dead uncool


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> But that's about 5 weeks away!
> 
> 
> Spectre-acale surely?!


I know, but I really must be getting on with stuff.
just popped in to say thanks for all the concern and wonderful birthday messages.
You guys are the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not too keen on the idea at the moment but I may be a phan tomorrow,


We'll be serving ghoulash.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My last Halloween party costume haunts me. It was dead uncool


I'm sure no body noticed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll be serving ghoulash.


.....and served with whine and spirits, and maybe some pale wail


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My last Halloween party costume haunts me. It was dead uncool


We'll be watching "Romeo and Ghouliet".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....and served with whine and spirits, and maybe some pale wail


With Frankenfurters.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll be watching "Romeo and Ghouliet".


Good idea - hope no one objects or they could really put a spook in the wheel


----------



## JoesMum

Busy day today. 

There's now Shepherd's Pie, Moussaka, Bolognaise Sauce, Pizza and Liver & Bacon Casserole in JoesGranny's freezer... all in nice small portions that can be pulled out and reheated. 

It's really noticeable how much weight she's lost and how quickly her energy levels have recovered when I'm making sure she eats properly. 

JoesGranny used to be a pastry chef in a hotel restaurant. She does know how to cook very well indeed, but I think she can't be bothered 

Progress has been made. We need recovery and/or agreement to move. I think the seeds have been sown 

Good night all.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> But that's about 5 weeks away!
> 
> 
> Spectre-acale surely?!


oops I'm down on my Rs


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Busy day today.
> 
> There's now Shepherd's Pie, Moussaka, Bolognaise Sauce, Pizza and Liver & Bacon Casserole in JoesGranny's freezer... all in nice small portions that can be pulled out and reheated.
> 
> It's really noticeable how much weight she's lost and how quickly her energy levels have recovered when I'm making sure she eats properly.
> 
> JoesGranny used to be a pastry chef in a hotel restaurant. She does know how to cook very well indeed, but I think she can't be bothered
> 
> Progress has been made. We need recovery and/or agreement to move. I think the seeds have been sown
> 
> Good night all.


Yes a good diet makes a huge difference.
Have you looked at something like the Wiltshire Farm Foods company who deliver meals?
Goodnight to you too Linda sleep well.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> oops I'm down on my Rs


Language please! Behind is more polite.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Language please! Behind is more polite.


OK - I have got a little behind with my Rs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good idea - hope no one objects or they could really put a spook in the wheel


I think everyone will be genieal.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think everyone will be genieal.


 - providing you don't lamp them or rub them up the wrong way!


----------



## Lyn W

It's time I said Nos Da, I have a few things to do before I reach my bed.
I hope all CDRers have a good Monday,
and in case you're disappearing again tonight and I don't speak to you before Hallowe'en, Adam (@Tidgy's Dad) we'll miss you, Tidgy and Wifey but I hope you manage to get lots of your work done and you know where we are if you need cheering up or just a chat.
Take care
Night Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Busy day today.
> 
> There's now Shepherd's Pie, Moussaka, Bolognaise Sauce, Pizza and Liver & Bacon Casserole in JoesGranny's freezer... all in nice small portions that can be pulled out and reheated.
> 
> It's really noticeable how much weight she's lost and how quickly her energy levels have recovered when I'm making sure she eats properly.
> 
> JoesGranny used to be a pastry chef in a hotel restaurant. She does know how to cook very well indeed, but I think she can't be bothered
> 
> Progress has been made. We need recovery and/or agreement to move. I think the seeds have been sown
> 
> Good night all.


Night night, Linda. 
Very good that your mum's situation looks like improving.
Hopefully the seeds will continue to grow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> - providing you don't lamp them or rub them up the wrong way!


I'll have to get A lad in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's time I said Nos Da, I have a few things to do before I reach my bed.
> I hope all CDRers have a good Monday,
> and in case you're disappearing again tonight and I don't speak to you before Hallowe'en, Adam (@Tidgy's Dad) we'll miss you, Tidgy and Wifey but I hope you manage to get lots of your work done and you know where we are if you need cheering up or just a chat.
> Take care
> Night Night


Thanks, Lyn.
Nos da.
Will speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have fun everyone! 
i'm off to do things for a bit.
Thanks for everything.
Love,
Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all!


Good morning John. I hope you have a good day


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. Another week commences. 

My facebook tells me that one year ago today I was at Twickenham, home of English rugby, watching a very close and exciting match in the Rugby World Cup. Final score England 25 - Wales 28.

Mum is Welsh and I was brought up supporting Wales where Rugby is the national sport. It was a brilliant night


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Sleeping has been difficult. Even after several hot showers. Something in that carpeting has got me itching. And I still have another 300 S.F. to remove this afternoon. Then I can vacuum and mop the cement and be done with it. (And start the new flooring)
Whatever is up with that carpet, It may have been the cause of my elder dogs itching. (the one that died)


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Sleeping has been difficult. Even after several hot showers. Something in that carpeting has got me itching. And I still have another 300 S.F. to remove this afternoon. Then I can vacuum and mop the cement and be done with it. (And start the new flooring)
> Whatever is up with that carpet, It may have been the cause of my elder dogs itching. (the one that died)


Sorry to hear you're not sleeping. 

There may be mites of some sort in the carpet? I have no idea how to get rid of them though


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meech last popped in five or six weeks ago.
> She's very busy at work, it seems.
> She is sorely missed.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Hope you are all well.

Thanks the answer as far as @meech008 is concerned.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear you're not sleeping.
> 
> There may be mites of some sort in the carpet? I have no idea how to get rid of them though


I found a date of 1986 under one section of carpet. I'm wondering if the fibers have broken down into something that is an irritant.
I had no idea it was that old. It still looked pretty good.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found a date of 1986 under one section of carpet. I'm wondering if the fibers have broken down into something that is an irritant.
> I had no idea it was that old. It still looked pretty good.


Probably mites as Linda said. I had moths in an old carpet of mine once - just under the heavy furniture that isn't moved regularly for cleaning. I had no idea until I did move everything and vacuumed - all the carpet fibres disappeared into the machine leaving me with the hessian backing! I couldn't believe my eyes - and when I found the culprits had to take it all up and burn it. Have you tried an anti histamine to see if it stops your itching? Hope you get some sleep tonight, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all, my car failed its MOT 
Something strange happening with the lights. 
Apparently when the brake lights go on so do the side lights, but can't say I've noticed this. 
Wondering if its something to do with the automatic sensor control. 
I don't know - you fail if the lights don't work and now fail if they do. What do they want??
Just waiting for them to ring to see if I can collect it this evening.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all, my car failed its MOT
> Something strange happening with the lights.
> Apparently when the brake lights go on so do the side lights, but can't say I've noticed this.
> Wondering if its something to do with the automatic sensor control.
> I don't know - you fail if the lights don't work and now fail if they do. What do they want??
> Just waiting for them to ring to see if I can collect it this evening.


This is frequently caused by an earthing problem - depending on how easy it is track down it could be anything from wrapping a bit of electrical tape round a wire to replacing a loom. 

Fingers crossed that they find it quickly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

All of the marker lights come on with the brake lights?
The brake circuit could be back feeding the running lights via your tail/brake light connections somewhere.
Do the brake lights light up when you turn on your running lights, also? Likely no.
The brake switch and lighting is separate from the running and headlight circuit except at the tail lights them selves.
They do, as Pearly mentioned, all share a ground . Usually the brakes use a chassis ground and the headlamps use a floating ground but they both ground at some point to the chassis..And the battery. (I actually like that loom theory. Wires pinched or rubbed through.)
Any shop with a handheld meter can figure this out.
Don't stress about it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Probably mites as Linda said. I had moths in an old carpet of mine once - just under the heavy furniture that isn't moved regularly for cleaning. I had no idea until I did move everything and vacuumed - all the carpet fibres disappeared into the machine leaving me with the hessian backing! I couldn't believe my eyes - and when I found the culprits had to take it all up and burn it. Have you tried an anti histamine to see if it stops your itching? Hope you get some sleep tonight, Ed.


I'm really feeling itchy and unclean now.
I'll bet ya'll are correct about mites. It does feel like bites and would explain the poor little dogs reactions.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just feeling miserable and unloved.
> It happens.
> I'm rather a pathetic individual, really.


WAIT ! i love you ! i love having you in the CDR. I'm sure we ALL do. I'm sorry i havent been on alot lately. School is really killing me. I miss being on the forum ALL the time. And I do try to pop in when I can. 
And I'm taking a little break from my essay so i'm here reading the posts from this weekend


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello All !
Can you get mites in the carpet? 
I personally love carpet. I don't like hardwood floors. They're so cold 
But maybe its time to steam/wash the carpet? or would you need to replace it ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This is frequently caused by an earthing problem - depending on how easy it is track down it could be anything from wrapping a bit of electrical tape round a wire to replacing a loom.
> 
> Fingers crossed that they find it quickly.





ZEROPILOT said:


> All of the marker lights come on with the brake lights?
> The brake circuit could be back feeding the running lights via your tail/brake light connections somewhere.
> Do the brake lights light up when you turn on your running lights, also? Likely no.
> The brake switch and lighting is separate from the running and headlight circuit except at the tail lights them selves.
> They do, as Pearly mentioned, all share a ground . Usually the brakes use a chassis ground and the headlamps use a floating ground but they both ground at some point to the chassis..And the battery. (I actually like that loom theory. Wires pinched or rubbed through.)
> Any shop with a handheld meter can figure this out.
> Don't stress about it.


All sorted and the problem was a wrong bulb!
My fault - I replaced one a few weeks ago in a hurry and should have checked it against the one I took I out.
Cost me the grand total of £1.99.............and my pride


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> All sorted and the problem was a wrong bulb!
> My fault - I replaced one a few weeks ago in a hurry and should have checked it against the one I took I out.
> Cost me the grand total of £1.99.............and my pride


Excellent news


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> WAIT ! i love you ! i love having you in the CDR. I'm sure we ALL do. I'm sorry i havent been on alot lately. School is really killing me. I miss being on the forum ALL the time. And I do try to pop in when I can.
> And I'm taking a little break from my essay so i'm here reading the posts from this weekend


You've missed Adam, Linhdan!
He is taking a break for a while to catch up on his work, but hopefully he will check his posts occasionally even if he doesn't have time to reply.
But I'm sure he doesn't take it personally when people have other commitments, we all have busy patches so don't worry.
Nice to see you in the CDR though.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello All !
> Can you get mites in the carpet?
> I personally love carpet. I don't like hardwood floors. They're so cold
> But maybe its time to steam/wash the carpet? or would you need to replace it ?


Yes - unfortunately those pesky dust mites love carpets, or any soft furnishings like curtains, cushions, mattresses really, we'll never be rid of them completely - its best not to think about it too much!! People with asthma and eczema etc are advised to avoid soft furnishings.
I prefer carpets too. My neighbours have wood/laminate floors and the noise levels rose without the carpet to absorb sounds.


----------



## Lyn W

Not many CDRers around to say goodnight to at the moment
but Nos Da @JoesMum if your still popping in and out.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday and take care.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> You've missed Adam, Linhdan!
> He is taking a break for a while to catch up on his work, but hopefully he will check his posts occasionally even if he doesn't have time to reply.
> But I'm sure he doesn't take it personally when people have other commitments, we all have busy patches so don't worry.
> Nice to see you in the CDR though.


Yes i see I've missed him  
But oh yes his work! Well good for him. I wish i didnt have any other commitments other than food, sleep, and the forum. 
Its nice being "back", even if its for a short time. I see you've been posting more often too  
And bugs , YUCK! I would replace my carpet if it was making me itchy & vacuuming & washing didnt work. 
Hardwood floors are very loud! & ceramic tiles !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. had a busy few days with visitors so only had time to lurk. hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. had a busy few days with visitors so only had time to lurk. hope everyone is well and happy


Now that your back !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Hope you had a good time. 

Good morning CDR. I'm back home and the realities that entails... laundry, prep for a meeting tomorrow... Oh well it could be worse!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> All sorted and the problem was a wrong bulb!
> My fault - I replaced one a few weeks ago in a hurry and should have checked it against the one I took I out.
> Cost me the grand total of £1.99.............and my pride


Wow. Overthought that one........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think I've gotten to the bottom of the itchy carpet removal.
It's not the carpet. I ripped out and carried the last of it to my truck last night. No itching.
However, when I started cutting into and removing the backing pad (under layment) Is when I started to get itchy arms. On closer inspection, the part that faces the cement floor is fiberglass matting. When I cut into it, I released fiber glass particles that cause the itching. I had been yanking up and rolling up strips of carpet and backing all at once two days ago. But yesterday I removed the carpet first and the the backing later in the day. And started itching then.
I'm starting to lay flooring this afternoon after work. There is still the issue of the giant aquarium that I haven't resolved yet. How to get it back into position without marring up the new floor. It's on a few dollies. The dollies will crease the flooring if I roll it and it can't be lifted unless I can find two other big men to help. My brother and I got it up on the dollies with leverage bars. Now it's sitting near the kitchen in the area I plan to floor last. It must be "manhandled" and carried about 25 feet.
It isn't like building the pyramids, but it will take some engineering. Possibly requiring the dismantling of the thing and then re assembly.


----------



## JoesMum

Fibre glass is VERY itchy and would certainly cause the problems you describe

And sympathies on the aquarium job... Ours required recruiting neighbours to help! We took as much water out as possible and all the fish and then put it back in afterwards.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Fibre glass is VERY itchy and would certainly cause the problems you describe
> 
> And sympathies on the aquarium job... Ours required recruiting neighbours to help! We took as much water out as possible and all the fish and then put it back in afterwards.


It's completely empty.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I've gotten to the bottom of the itchy carpet removal.
> It's not the carpet. I ripped out and carried the last of it to my truck last night. No itching.
> However, when I started cutting into and removing the backing pad (under layment) Is when I started to get itchy arms. On closer inspection, the part that faces the cement floor is fiberglass matting. When I cut into it, I released fiber glass particles that cause the itching. I had been yanking up and rolling up strips of carpet and backing all at once two days ago. But yesterday I removed the carpet first and the the backing later in the day. And started itching then.
> I'm starting to lay flooring this afternoon after work. There is still the issue of the giant aquarium that I haven't resolved yet. How to get it back into position without marring up the new floor. It's on a few dollies. The dollies will crease the flooring if I roll it and it can't be lifted unless I can find two other big men to help. My brother and I got it up on the dollies with leverage bars. Now it's sitting near the kitchen in the area I plan to floor last. It must be "manhandled" and carried about 25 feet.
> It isn't like building the pyramids, but it will take some engineering. Possibly requiring the dismantling of the thing and then re assembly.




i have no doubt you will come up with an ingenious solution


----------



## johnandjade

got a pot noodle this morning for lunch... went out of the date in june!! still ate it


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> got a pot noodle this morning for lunch... went out of the date in june!! still ate it


I think you'll find it's a "Best Before" date and not a "Use By" date. 

Best Before means the flavour might not be as good as it was. 

Use By means it could be dangerous and goes on meats, fish, etc. 

Too much food is wasted by people treating Best Before as Use By!


----------



## Moozillion

WOW! Sounds like quite a job. How many gallons is your big aquarium?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> got a pot noodle this morning for lunch... went out of the date in june!! still ate it


OMG!!! I first read that as "pet poodle"!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I've gotten to the bottom of the itchy carpet removal.
> It's not the carpet. I ripped out and carried the last of it to my truck last night. No itching.
> However, when I started cutting into and removing the backing pad (under layment) Is when I started to get itchy arms. On closer inspection, the part that faces the cement floor is fiberglass matting. When I cut into it, I released fiber glass particles that cause the itching. I had been yanking up and rolling up strips of carpet and backing all at once two days ago. But yesterday I removed the carpet first and the the backing later in the day. And started itching then.
> I'm starting to lay flooring this afternoon after work. There is still the issue of the giant aquarium that I haven't resolved yet. How to get it back into position without marring up the new floor. It's on a few dollies. The dollies will crease the flooring if I roll it and it can't be lifted unless I can find two other big men to help. My brother and I got it up on the dollies with leverage bars. Now it's sitting near the kitchen in the area I plan to floor last. It must be "manhandled" and carried about 25 feet.
> It isn't like building the pyramids, but it will take some engineering. Possibly requiring the dismantling of the thing and then re assembly.



Put it on a piece of heavy duty plywood that is sitting on furniture-moving sliders:


----------



## johnandjade

wombat poo is cube shaped!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> wombat poo is cube shaped!!


Where on earth did that come from ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wombat poo is cube shaped!!


Hi John
Hope you're well and enjoyed your weekend with the visitors
You've been watching The Chase too I see.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! I first read that as "pet poodle"!!!!!


John likes a hot dog now and then


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I've gotten to the bottom of the itchy carpet removal.
> It's not the carpet. I ripped out and carried the last of it to my truck last night. No itching.
> However, when I started cutting into and removing the backing pad (under layment) Is when I started to get itchy arms. On closer inspection, the part that faces the cement floor is fiberglass matting. When I cut into it, I released fiber glass particles that cause the itching. I had been yanking up and rolling up strips of carpet and backing all at once two days ago. But yesterday I removed the carpet first and the the backing later in the day. And started itching then.
> I'm starting to lay flooring this afternoon after work. There is still the issue of the giant aquarium that I haven't resolved yet. How to get it back into position without marring up the new floor. It's on a few dollies. The dollies will crease the flooring if I roll it and it can't be lifted unless I can find two other big men to help. My brother and I got it up on the dollies with leverage bars. Now it's sitting near the kitchen in the area I plan to floor last. It must be "manhandled" and carried about 25 feet.
> It isn't like building the pyramids, but it will take some engineering. Possibly requiring the dismantling of the thing and then re assembly.


Ah yes that would account for it.
Rollers made of tree trunks and a few hundred slaves should be able to help with the move.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
Hope you are all well and having a good day.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Hope you are all well and having a good day.


Good evening Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say:




​all at CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​all at CDR.


Hi Gillian - that looks tasty!
How are you and Oli?


----------



## Lyn W

It's Oh So Quiet tonight, so I'll pop back later if I can.


----------



## Lyn W

Nos Da CDR!


----------



## JoesMum

Good Morning CDR. 

I was catching up with Poldark last night so wasn't around... sorry @Lyn W, but Aidan Turner needed my full attention 

Today, fingers crossed, I'm meeting a friend for lunch. This is the fourth attempt thanks to me disappearing up north and her having similar issues with her father in law. Luckily, we've been friends for so long that neither takes offence when the other calls and says we need to rearrange


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Where on earth did that come from ?




the wombats bum . 

it was a question on the chase


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> the wombats bum .
> 
> it was a question on the chase


Ah. Obviously! 

Good morning John. How are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! we had another visitor last night, gosh we have been popular last few days! 

hope everyone is well and ready for another day of being amazing


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Ah. Obviously!
> 
> Good morning John. How are you today?




morning mum . no complaints here. how are you? how's joes granny doing?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! we had another visitor last night, gosh we have been popular last few days!
> 
> hope everyone is well and ready for another day of being amazing



* Looks at pile of ironing *

It would be amazing if the ironing was all done, however I don't think I can be bothered to be that amazing today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum . no complaints here. how are you? how's joes granny doing?


She's coming on. She sounded bright enough yesterday on the phone. She has her first appointment with the specialist on Saturday, so fingers are crossed for that.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> * Looks at pile of ironing *
> 
> It would be amazing if the ironing was all done, however I don't think I can be bothered to be that amazing today




ach it'll wait


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Put it on a piece of heavy duty plywood that is sitting on furniture-moving sliders:


I think that something like that might leave grooves in a wood floor job.
But I DID install permanent "feet" like this on all of the furniture.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I got the flooring done last night in two main rooms.
I purchased heavy carpet mats to go underneath the two aquariums and my brother was able to stop by and help me carry them back into position.
It came out pretty good. I still have to replace some molding and thresholds. I'll do that today.
Like most things in life. dreading about it was worse that just doing it.
Suki is afraid to walk on it much and she is sliding all over the place.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I got the flooring done last night in two main rooms.
> I purchased heavy carpet mats to go underneath the two aquariums and my brother was able to stop by and help me carry them back into position.
> It came out pretty good. I still have to replace some molding and thresholds. I'll do that today.
> Like most things in life. dreading about it was worse that just doing it.
> Suki is afraid to walk on it much and she is sliding all over the place.


That sounds a very productive night's work. Very satisfying


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Indeed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I got the flooring done last night in two main rooms.
> I purchased heavy carpet mats to go underneath the two aquariums and my brother was able to stop by and help me carry them back into position.
> It came out pretty good. I still have to replace some molding and thresholds. I'll do that today.
> Like most things in life. dreading about it was worse that just doing it.
> Suki is afraid to walk on it much and she is sliding all over the place.




glad to you're winning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning.
I'm going to see about leaving work early.
My back is killing me.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> I'm going to see about leaving work early.
> My back is killing me.


Oh dear. Is that aggravated by last night's work


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> I'm going to see about leaving work early.
> My back is killing me.




. too much work last night?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yep


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep




sorry to hear ed . hopefully you'll be aloud to sneak away


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The living room is a wreck.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The living room is a wreck.
> 
> View attachment 188081
> View attachment 188082




it looks fine to me


----------



## johnandjade

mustang sally


----------



## johnandjade

leftover pizza hut for tea


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> leftover pizza hut for tea


Pizza and no Bud ? Shame Shame


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning CDR.
> 
> I was catching up with Poldark last night so wasn't around... sorry @Lyn W, but Aidan Turner needed my full attention
> 
> Today, fingers crossed, I'm meeting a friend for lunch. This is the fourth attempt thanks to me disappearing up north and her having similar issues with her father in law. Luckily, we've been friends for so long that neither takes offence when the other calls and says we need to rearrange


Completely understandable I have to concentrate on him too 
Hope you enjoyed your lunch.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The living room is a wreck.
> 
> View attachment 188081
> View attachment 188082


Looks very professional Ed a great job.
You'll have to get Suki some non slip shoes!
Hope your back is better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
A very muggy and misty day here.
Hope weather is better in your corners of the word.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Completely understandable I have to concentrate on him too
> Hope you enjoyed your lunch.


Evening all. I had a lovely lunch in the sunshine at a local pub (drank diet coke though). 

Pizza from their wood fired oven and a fab white chocolate and raspberry cheesecake! 

I suspect that's the last outdoors eating of the year even down here in Kent though.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian - that looks tasty!
> How are you and Oli?


Hello Lyn and Lola, hope you are both fine. 

Have some, please.

We are fine here, though.......temperature has suddenly dropped and soon *COLD* weather will begin without prior notice: NO Autumn, NO Spring. What's the weather like back there?


----------



## Gillian M

​
everyone at CDR. ​
@Lyn W , does this one look tasty as well? Not really; I think.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> A very muggy and misty day here.
> Hope weather is better in your corners of the word.


Hi Lynn. The weather isn't that much better here. It is very unstable, with temperature dropping gradually.......UGH!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

Autumn wind and rain has returned to Kent today. The forecast says it should improve a bit this afternoon, but we'll see. 

Paperwork day today :/


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Autumn wind and rain has returned to Kent today. The forecast says it should improve a bit this afternoon, but we'll see.
> 
> Paperwork day today :/


Good morning Linda hope you're well back there. 

Rain is ALWAYS expected back there. Here, PRAYERS take place for rain!!  Population is always increasing and water is just NOT enough.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Linda hope you're well back there.
> 
> Rain is ALWAYS expected back there. Here, PRAYERS take place for rain!!  Population is always increasing and water is just NOT enough.


Actually in my bit of the UK we don't get so much. Not so little as you though.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. no visitors last night so had an early night. we are in for wind and rain here as usual:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. no visitors last night so had an early night. we are in for wind and rain here as usual:/


Just keep thinking back to June, John. Distant memories of when British weather was inverted and you were sunning yourself outside while those of us down south drowned!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just keep thinking back to June, John. Distant memories of when British weather was inverted and you were sunning yourself outside while those of us down south drowned!




hee hee hee


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! Seems like most of us have yucky weather today. Its been rainy & gloomy for 3 days now. And the temps dropped drastically-ish. I already took out my winter clothes and put away the summer clothes, sadly.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! Seems like most of us have yucky weather today. Its been rainy & gloomy for 3 days now. And the temps dropped drastically-ish. I already took out my winter clothes and put away the summer clothes, sadly.



that will probably spur on a heatwave


----------



## johnandjade

another day done, i could have done with it being longer but hey ho!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> another day done, i could have done with it being longer but hey ho!


Well come work my 8 hours ! I want you happy ! I'll Evan let you watch movies while you do my work !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well come work my 8 hours ! I want you happy ! I'll Evan let you watch movies while you do my work !




sounds awesome


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Just back from a Finance Committee meeting. Need a glass of wine now!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Just back from a Finance Committee meeting. Need a glass of wine now!


Do you talk about how to better manage your finances ?


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Do you talk about how to better manage your finances ?


This is the finance committee for for a school 'academy trust'. 

I am a governor/ director of a small trust of secondary schools (age 11 to 18 students)

It's a voluntary role where we governors are holding the paid senior leadership to account for the progress of the students and how public money is being spent.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all, looks like you've all had busy productive days - me too and the sun was shining here today.
Still very warm for end of Sept. but all set to change this weekend and rain started tonight.
I love autumn and the changing colours.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> A very muggy and misty day here.
> Hope weather is better in your corners of the word.


Nope.
Sounds the same.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No Adam?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> This is the finance committee for for a school 'academy trust'.
> 
> I am a governor/ director of a small trust of secondary schools (age 11 to 18 students)
> 
> It's a voluntary role where we governors are holding the paid senior leadership to account for the progress of the students and how public money is being spent.


Ohhh ! I remember you mentioning your position at the school! 
Well i hope it went well !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Evening all, looks like you've all had busy productive days - me too and the sun was shining here today.
> Still very warm for end of Sept. but all set to change this weekend and rain started tonight.
> I love autumn and the changing colours.


I prefer summer. All day, every day. Autumn is my next favorite but still. Summer.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> You're up late Prairie Mom. Sleep well
> 
> Enjoy your parents' visit  and your date with the CPR dummy


Thank you The dummy got smooched. The visit with the parents was wonderful. Now, I'm back to the usual grind. Putting kids to bed right now. Little ones are brushing teeth.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 187692


@johnandjade I missed it when the original was posted! Jade is so awesome. Give the pretty lady a hug for me


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just feeling miserable and unloved.
> It happens.
> I'm rather a pathetic individual, really.


I can't bear to hear it when ANYONE speaks about themselves negatively. It's never true!!!

Lately, I've had to think long and hard about not letting my happiness or even my sadness depend on anyone else. I constantly remind myself that it's MY job to be happy. It's MY job to live a good and fulfilling life. No one else can or should carry the weight of my life on their shoulders. 

I sincerely hope and wish you can find your own happiness and share it with people in your life from time to time. Also, it's always been my experience that whenever I tell myself that "I'm feeling unloved" I'm actually ignoring the people that do really care about me. I'm guessing you are more loved than you realize in your dark moments.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It wasn't you or Ed in particular.
> The whole tone of the thread was nasty and it's just one of many recently that leave a sour taste in the mouth.
> But it's partly just my current mood, too.


Well, I think it bothered you far more than it bothered me...

The song from "Frozen" suddenly comes to mind..."Let it go" "Let it goooo" -What!? I'm around kids all day and can do a wicked Elsa when I'm driving the minivan.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just feeling miserable and unloved.
> It happens.
> I'm rather a pathetic individual, really.


How can you feel unloved ? When you are part of the TFO ! We are 45,000 strong . That's a large family that all listen and love ya ! And have a lot incommon with you ! Sorry for the bad spelling !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Happy birthday to @Marinated mamma for yesterday... sorry we're late in the CDR!

I suppose I'd better get up and take daughter to work. It's either that or lose the use of my car for the day!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all


Good night my bud drinking buddy !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Happy birthday to @Marinated mamma for yesterday... sorry we're late in the CDR!
> 
> I suppose I'd better get up and take daughter to work. It's either that or lose the use of my car for the day!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone!


Good morning @Linhdan Nguyen.  What does the day hold for you?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Happy birthday to @Marinated mamma for yesterday... sorry we're late in the CDR!
> 
> I suppose I'd better get up and take daughter to work. It's either that or lose the use of my car for the day!



happy birthday mamma!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good night my bud drinking buddy !




good night gramps, only 4hrs till beer time here


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone!




morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> I can't bear to hear it when ANYONE speaks about themselves negatively. It's never true!!!
> 
> Lately, I've had to think long and hard about not letting my happiness or even my sadness depend on anyone else. I constantly remind myself that it's MY job to be happy. It's MY job to live a good and fulfilling life. No one else can or should carry the weight of my life on their shoulders.
> 
> I sincerely hope and wish you can find your own happiness and share it with people in your life from time to time. Also, it's always been my experience that whenever I tell myself that "I'm feeling unloved" I'm actually ignoring the people that do really care about me. I'm guessing you are more loved than you realize in your dark moments.


That's actually pretty wonderful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Prairie Mom said:


> Well, I think it bothered you far more than it bothered me...
> 
> The song from "Frozen" suddenly comes to mind..."Let it go" "Let it goooo" -What!? I'm around kids all day and can do a wicked Elsa when I'm driving the minivan.


It's totally lost on me.
I didn't think anyone got nasty at all.
And I'm still watching that same cat crapping all over my yard. In case anyone is still interested.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How can you feel unloved ? When you are part of the TFO ! We are 45,000 strong . That's a large family that all listen and love ya ! And have a lot incommon with you ! Sorry for the bad spelling !


This is Adams room.
If we didn't love him, we wouldn't come back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

For a group as large as ours to always see eye to eye and agree about everything would not be possible.
Disagreement will often strengthen a friendship due to better understanding in my opinion. (Or completely wreck the relationship)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> For a group as large as ours to always see eye to eye and agree about everything would not be possible.
> Disagreement will often strengthen a friendship due to better understanding in my opinion. (Or completely wreck the relationship)




i disagree


----------



## johnandjade

doors to the pub!!! awesome!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188260
> 
> 
> doors to the pub!!! awesome!!!


I love the 60's !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I love the 60's !




they turn me a whiter shade of pale


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> they turn me a whiter shade of pale


You didn't see the 60's with free love , drinking beer , and NO worries ! 
Now that I'm in the 60's they lied nothing but worries : how are the grandkids doing in school , are the kids doing in life , and what is the wife going to fight about tonight ! Life is great !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I saw the 60s.
But I was 6.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Speaking of shades, and pale. I got BB cream today and i chose the light/medium but it seems a bit light on my neck. But summer is over and my skin will start to lighten . So not sure if i should return it or keep it. Though ill most likely keep it cause im too lazy
To return it


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You didn't see the 60's with free love , drinking beer , and NO worries !
> Now that I'm in the 60's they lied nothing but worries : how are the grandkids doing in school , are the kids doing in life , and what is the wife going to fight about tonight ! Life is great !




i was born n the wrong era


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What's bb cream?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i was born n the wrong era


Yup ! But enjoy your youth it don't last long enough !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's bb cream?


"Beauty balm"
Aka tinted moisturizer


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good morning @Linhdan Nguyen.  What does the day hold for you?


So far i picked up my associates certificate, went to the library to get multicultural books for class & went grocery shopping. I need to cook dinner for tonight and to bring with me to work this week. 
Hows your day so far?


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You didn't see the 60's with free love , drinking beer , and NO worries !
> Now that I'm in the 60's they lied nothing but worries : how are the grandkids doing in school , are the kids doing in life , and what is the wife going to fight about tonight ! Life is great !


I saw the 60s... but I was born in that decade. The 80s were good - university, etc


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So far i picked up my associates certificate, went to the library to get multicultural books for class & went grocery shopping. I need to cook dinner for tonight and to bring with me to work this week.
> Hows your day so far?


Good. I had coffee with a friend this afternoon and we put the world to rights 

Winding down for the night now. Homemade Thai prawn curry (a cheat's version - probably bears no resemblance to the real thing) and a glass of red wine shortly


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good. I had coffee with a friend this afternoon and we put the world to rights
> 
> Winding down for the night now. Homemade Thai prawn curry (a cheat's version - probably bears no resemblance to the real thing) and a glass of red wine shortly


That sounds lovely ! 
I was thinking about making a veggie coconut curry soup since i bought baugettes, but maybe another day. I have tofu drying to make turmeric tofu and chives stirfry and then fried lemongrass tofu. 
No red wine for me but i do have CapriSun !


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
Some lovely thoughts from Chrissy and appetising meals being cooked this evening - I just had a tin of pineapples for my dinner.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No Adam?


Nope - he said he'll be back for Hallowe'en, if he's popped in at all he hasn't posted.
How's the back Ed?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Some lovely thoughts from Chrissy and appetising meals being cooked this evening - I just had a tin of pineapples for my dinner.


That doesn't sound like a good meal


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't sound like a good meal


No it's not, but I wasn't hungry this evening just fancied something fruity and refreshing (but Aiden Turner wasn't available!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> .
> I love autumn and the changing colours.


ME TOOOOOO!!! I feel like the sky gets bluer also It's starting to look very pretty where I live.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Nope - he said he'll be back for Hallowe'en, if he's popped in at all he hasn't posted.
> How's the back Ed?


Much much better. Thanks.
I'm all caught up on tossing out and cleaning up with the new flooring.
Today i got the two living room fish tanks filled and fired up.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How can you feel unloved ? When you are part of the TFO ! We are 45,000 strong . That's a large family that all listen and love ya ! And have a lot incommon with you ! Sorry for the bad spelling !


I designate you forum cheerleader!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's totally lost on me.
> I didn't think anyone got nasty at all.
> And I'm still watching that same cat crapping all over my yard. In case anyone is still interested.


I think there were a few posts (mine included) that turned it into a heated debate. But I agree with you...everyone was fine. Not the end of the world!

By the way, I saw this the other day and totally thought about your thread

(google images)


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is Adams room.
> If we didn't love him, we wouldn't come back.


I sure like him, BUT I WOULD come back. I like lots of people that post here.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> i disagree


ha ha ha


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188260
> 
> 
> doors to the pub!!! awesome!!!


Fun! I still miss cassette tapes and vcrs. I still think video tapes last longer than DVDs.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Speaking of shades, and pale. I got BB cream today and i chose the light/medium but it seems a bit light on my neck. But summer is over and my skin will start to lighten . So not sure if i should return it or keep it. Though ill most likely keep it cause im too lazy
> To return it


Isn't "Highlighting" all the craze now. Isn't that how J Lo would use it? Doncha wanna be like J Lo???

I can't really give an opinion. I don't use the stuff because I have freckles. It took me a heck of a lot to survive Junior High and now I wear 'em with pride rather than cover up


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That sounds lovely !
> I was thinking about making a veggie coconut curry soup since i bought baugettes, but maybe another day. I have tofu drying to make turmeric tofu and chives stirfry and then fried lemongrass tofu.
> No red wine for me but i do have CapriSun !


Ohhhh! That sounds soooo good! I'll also take a caprisun if you have extras.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Some lovely thoughts from Chrissy and appetising meals being cooked this evening - I just had a tin of pineapples for my dinner.


You're a sweetheart!

As for the can of pineapples...sad sad dinner, but if stuck in the freezer they can be a kick-butt dessert. The frozen juice is the best part.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't sound like a good meal





Lyn W said:


> No it's not, but I wasn't hungry this evening just fancied something fruity and refreshing (but Aiden Turner wasn't available!)


 Ba ha ha ha!

As long as you chose to eat the can of pineapples rather than there's nothing else to eat.

I'm doing a bunch of cooking this weekend, so tonight we're eating microwave dinners. The kids are having individual boxes of chicken, broccoli alfredo. I'm eating a box labeled "HUNGRY MAN"----I feel so manly already!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Much much better. Thanks.
> I'm all caught up on tossing out and cleaning up with the new flooring.
> Today i got the two living room fish tanks filled and fired up.


That's awesome!
I need to clean a couple goldfish tanks myself. One is pretty big (to me anyway). 65 gallons. Keeping up with those tanks can be a pretty big job especially if you're neglectful like I have been lately.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Now that I'm done catching up on some of my cold dark reading, I've come to the end of the thread!'

OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M A THREAD KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S NOTHING BUT ME IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<<<<<twiddling thumbs in the dark>>>>>>


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>dut duh doooo.....

hmmm...

Okay, I'm off to eat my microwave dinner. Then the kids and I are going to eat store bought pastry and watch some of season two of The Great British Baking Show...I Mean "Bake off"...I mean "Baking Show!'


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Prairie Mom said:


> I designate you forum cheerleader!


I do really like it here ! There are great people Evan though they all have one or problems ( problems = Torts ) and we all have and love them sometimes more then people ! It brings us all together ! We can talk about our problems , likes and dislikes openly . And we try to help and watch out for each other .


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

The morning is rather drizzly. We have a quiet weekend planned starting with a task that seems to be occupying rather a lot of the CDR community occupied - cleaning the aquarium! 

It's looking a lot better since our 2 new ancistrus (bristlenose catfish) moved in just over a week ago. Without their predecessor, the tank was greening up super fast.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Saturday and first day of October to you all!
Not long until Christmas!!
It must be next week if all the goods in the shops are anything to go by!


----------



## JoesMum

Rather drizzly has turned into persisting it down in Kent. So dark. We have all the lights on at 11am. 

I have decided that the kitchen bin bag can wait by the back door awhile before I put it in the wheelie bin. I am NOT going put on this!


----------



## Lyn W

Wakey wakey, CDR!
Good evening everyone hope you're all having a good day.
Temps dropped today and some quite heavy showers but tomorrow promises to be beautiful again.
Been busy searching the net, for a heater for Lola's room as my latest gas bill was astronomical!!
So need to just heat his room instead of the whole house through the night.
Thinking about a radiant panel heater they seem to be the most cost effective and efficient.
Anyone used one of these?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening CDR. Good evening Lyn. 

We have an electric radiator we got from Argos. Two actually- one in the conservatory and one I use in the garage if there's a risk of a frost. I'll see if I can find it online. BRB


----------



## JoesMum

One of these
http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3816363.htm

They do a 2kw one too
http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/4151010.htm


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> Isn't "Highlighting" all the craze now. Isn't that how J Lo would use it? Doncha wanna be like J Lo???
> 
> I can't really give an opinion. I don't use the stuff because I have freckles. It took me a heck of a lot to survive Junior High and now I wear 'em with pride rather than cover up


Make up isnt really my thing at all. I just have a lot of dark spots from my terrible acne so i decided this may help a little. 
But yes ! Freckles are cute! My classmate has freckles but you can only see it when youre close to her. The make up covers it all.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

I hope your weekend is going well. Today starts with a trip to the tip and will finish with my Aidan Turner fix in Poldark


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> One of these
> http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3816363.htm
> 
> They do a 2kw one too
> http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/4151010.htm


Good morning and thanks Linda I've been looking at the Dimplex range.
Found a panel heater too which uses radiant heat, apparently not as drying as other types, so as I struggle with humidity in Lola's room I'll have a look at that too.

It's a beautiful morning here, hope you're as lucky and have a lovely restful Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I hope your weekend is going well. Today starts with a trip to the tip and will finish with my Aidan Turner fix in Poldark


Mine will end the same too!


----------



## JoesMum

Expensive day so far. We've bought a mattress topper for us and a fridge for hibernating Joe. 

The fridge needed to be big enough inside to cope with a box of earth big enough to hold all 10.5 inches/3.4kg of Joe which has been something of a challenge. They all have lumps and bumps in stupid places reducing the box capacity!

However, last winter was so difficult (just before Christmas, after we'd hibernated Joe, we had a week at 18C!) with getting consistent cold weather we feel that double box hibernation, which we've done for over 40 years, is no go for us and we're going to have to bite the bullet. 

Who knows, maybe climate change will mean we don't hibernate him at all in a few years time.

Next purchase, a suitable probe thermometer


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning ! 
JoesMum, ive also noticed that about the mini fridges. (I was looking at some to prep myself for next year hopefully) but max is a little thing. Not 5inches yet so im not too worried. More so worried about him putting on enough weight and growth for it to happen. 
Hes been a bit lethargic lately. Im assuming because of the weather but My uvb bulb hasnt been replaced since feburary so I think i may try that also.


----------



## JoesMum

A mini fridge doesn't have enough interior space for Joe 

We had to buy an under-counter fridge.

You will probably need bright lights on for 14 hours through the winter. If you use an MVB consider using a fluorescent tube (standard one) to make things brighter.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, yesterday was a complete right off . first time in around 3-4 years i called in sick to work. i think my body is trying to tell me it can't take anymore than a couple of beers anymore. only stopped being sick this morning, was in a lot of pain and struggled to breathe at times  even anti sickness meds wouldn't work. not fun at all! that was a new experience and i didn't enjoy it  time to induce sleep and hopefully be feeling better soon. 


hopefully everyone is having a good weekend and are well


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> oh my, yesterday was a complete right off . first time in around 3-4 years i called in sick to work. i think my body is trying to tell me it can't take anymore than a couple of beers anymore. only stopped being sick this morning, was in a lot of pain and struggled to breathe at times  even anti sickness meds wouldn't work. not fun at all! that was a new experience and i didn't enjoy it  time to induce sleep and hopefully be feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> hopefully everyone is having a good weekend and are well


Oh no! I hope you recover quickly


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! I hope you recover quickly




thanks mum. im at doc in morning for a med review, im going to have to get more tests i think as ulsers have been suspected before. jade says i need to cut down on drinking as well


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> thanks mum. im at doc in morning for a med review, im going to have to get more tests i think as ulsers have been suspected before. jade says i need to cut down on drinking as well


If ulcers are suspected you need to change your diet too. It's far too high fat. You need fewer visits to fast food outlets. 

The other thing to get checked out is your gallbladder - that requires dietary change too.


----------



## JoesMum

Got my Aidan Turner fix in, but Francis...  So sad an episode of Poldark.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There's a very large hurricane headed in this general direction.
While it decides what it wants to do, I purchased $400 worth of batteries and generator gasoline.
My shutters are already 50% up, too.
If it comes, I'll be ready(ish).
If it doesnt, I'll be ready for the next one.
Besides, I can use the gas in our vehicles once the season is over in the end of November.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> thanks mum. im at doc in morning for a med review, im going to have to get more tests i think as ulsers have been suspected before. jade says i need to cut down on drinking as well


As a friend who is older and has been there...less drinking is better.
Nothing good ever comes from drinking. And you are such an impressive young man.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> oh my, yesterday was a complete right off . first time in around 3-4 years i called in sick to work. i think my body is trying to tell me it can't take anymore than a couple of beers anymore. only stopped being sick this morning, was in a lot of pain and struggled to breathe at times  even anti sickness meds wouldn't work. not fun at all! that was a new experience and i didn't enjoy it  time to induce sleep and hopefully be feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> hopefully everyone is having a good weekend and are well


I'm 51 now and I've always been able to lift things that most folks can't. It's kind of legendary in my circle of friends. But ive noticed in the last year or so that my stamina is going away.
The moment I lift anything heavy, my arms start to shake. I can't hold it very long. Now I lift differently and have injured my back.
It's rough the reality of getting older.
My mind is still about 27.
The rest of me is in steep decline.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning !
> JoesMum, ive also noticed that about the mini fridges. (I was looking at some to prep myself for next year hopefully) but max is a little thing. Not 5inches yet so im not too worried. More so worried about him putting on enough weight and growth for it to happen.
> Hes been a bit lethargic lately. Im assuming because of the weather but My uvb bulb hasnt been replaced since feburary so I think i may try that also.


Lola doesn't hibernate being a leopard but he has also become quite lethargic the last couple of days as the temps have dropped.
Today he didn't come out of his hide until I pulled him out at midday. I gave him a good soak and he has eaten well, but he went back to bed just after 4pm He did come back out for a little while and ate some more but went straight back to bed. Strange really as he is indoors and his temps haven't changed, but even though its been very bright and sunny day here, there has been a chill and he must have picked up on the change.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh my, yesterday was a complete right off . first time in around 3-4 years i called in sick to work. i think my body is trying to tell me it can't take anymore than a couple of beers anymore. only stopped being sick this morning, was in a lot of pain and struggled to breathe at times  even anti sickness meds wouldn't work. not fun at all! that was a new experience and i didn't enjoy it  time to induce sleep and hopefully be feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> Hopefully everyone is having a good weekend and are well


Sorry to hear this John, maybe it was food poisoning, had any dodgy takeaways?
Maybe you have too much blood in your alcohol system?
Seriously though I would take a break from the booze and help yourself recover.
Make sure you rest well and sip plenty of water to keep hydrated.
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thanks mum. im at doc in morning for a med review, im going to have to get more tests i think as ulsers have been suspected before. jade says i need to cut down on drinking as well


She's very wise....


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Got my Aidan Turner fix in, but Francis...  So sad an episode of Poldark.


It really was sad tonight but at least Aiden got his shirt off to compensate.
Very strange that he was the only one working in the mine that did!
Not gratuitous titillation for us girls at all


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's a very large hurricane headed in this general direction.
> While it decides what it wants to do, I purchased $400 worth of batteries and generator gasoline.
> My shutters are already 50% up, too.
> If it comes, I'll be ready(ish).
> If it doesnt, I'll be ready for the next one.
> Besides, I can use the gas in our vehicles once the season is over in the end of November.


Best to be prepared.
Hope it misses you Ed and doesn't cause too much damage wherever it passes through.
What do you do with your torts? Do you load them in the tort mobile you made?


----------



## Lyn W

Gosh I only popped in for 5 mins and that was over an hour ago so must say Nos Da
Take care all and have a good Monday - if there is such a thing!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I do really like it here ! There are great people Evan though they all have one or problems ( problems = Torts ) and we all have and love them sometimes more then people ! It brings us all together ! We can talk about our problems , likes and dislikes openly . And we try to help and watch out for each other .


Very nicely stated


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Make up isnt really my thing at all. I just have a lot of dark spots from my terrible acne so i decided this may help a little.
> But yes ! Freckles are cute! My classmate has freckles but you can only see it when youre close to her. The make up covers it all.


I remember when you posted in the "What you look like thread." You're a total babe with nothing to worry about!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Expensive day so far. We've bought a mattress topper for us and a fridge for hibernating Joe.
> 
> The fridge needed to be big enough inside to cope with a box of earth big enough to hold all 10.5 inches/3.4kg of Joe which has been something of a challenge. They all have lumps and bumps in stupid places reducing the box capacity!
> 
> However, last winter was so difficult (just before Christmas, after we'd hibernated Joe, we had a week at 18C!) with getting consistent cold weather we feel that double box hibernation, which we've done for over 40 years, is no go for us and we're going to have to bite the bullet.
> 
> Who knows, maybe climate change will mean we don't hibernate him at all in a few years time.
> 
> Next purchase, a suitable probe thermometer


Sounds like some good purchases though! I've been wanting to get one of those down featherbed mattress toppers. I love those things!

And -man!- your thoughts about climate changes are depressingly realistic!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's a very large hurricane headed in this general direction.
> While it decides what it wants to do, I purchased $400 worth of batteries and generator gasoline.
> My shutters are already 50% up, too.
> If it comes, I'll be ready(ish).
> If it doesnt, I'll be ready for the next one.
> Besides, I can use the gas in our vehicles once the season is over in the end of November.


Glad you're preparing. I've been watching the news and wondering about our Floridians.

It's funny, New Yorkers have the reputation of being tough BUT...NO...it's the Floridians. -They trick you by wearing flip flops and bright shirts, but they have to be tough as nails to deal with everything that blows their way


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> thanks mum. im at doc in morning for a med review, im going to have to get more tests i think as ulsers have been suspected before. jade says i need to cut down on drinking as well


Hoping your health is okay. I actually don't drink whatsoever. I've wondered if I'd fit in at a future CDR meetup. 
Stress can do a lot of damage as well.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saturday and first day of October to you all!
> Not long until Christmas!!
> It must be next week if all the goods in the shops are anything to go by!


You're absolutely right.
I'm actually applying for a second job as a seasonal/holiday worker right now. It would be good for me. I still get my teacher pay over the holidays plus a little retail working money would be really helpful. I have an interview at a "Best Buy" tomorrow. Look out world, I may be in a polo shirt and khakis very soon! ...Ho ho ho! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Gosh I only popped in for 5 mins and that was over an hour ago so must say Nos Da
> Take care all and have a good Monday - if there is such a thing!


You too, Lyn!
Take care! Have a good week!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Best to be prepared.
> Hope it misses you Ed and doesn't cause too much damage wherever it passes through.
> What do you do with your torts? Do you load them in the tort mobile you made?


Yes 
Tort mobile it would be.
Though it looks less likely that this one will hit us directly.
That can't be said of the poor folks in Haiti.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another week begins. Looking at my diary, there are too many meetings to go to!

I hope your night wasn't too disturbed @ZEROPILOT. Coping with a hurricane sounds awful to those of us unused to them; having to deal with them more than once every year is beyond my imagination.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's a very large hurricane headed in this general direction.
> While it decides what it wants to do, I purchased $400 worth of batteries and generator gasoline.
> My shutters are already 50% up, too.
> If it comes, I'll be ready(ish).
> If it doesnt, I'll be ready for the next one.
> Besides, I can use the gas in our vehicles once the season is over in the end of November.




be safe ed


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> be safe ed


Good morning John. I hope you are feeling a bit better today


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. I hope you are feeling a bit better today




much better, thanks. 

still due to speak to my boss and get chewed out :/ , the doc gave me a number to call regarding the drinking, thinks i should try coucleing.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> much better, thanks.
> 
> still due to speak to my boss and get chewed out :/ , the doc gave me a number to call regarding the drinking, thinks i should try coucleing.


It sounds like counselling might help with a few things as you're on meds for depression as well, I think. Good move by your doctor. Tell the counsellor everything... s/he won't judge and is there to help


----------



## JoesMum

Very cold night (3C) has turned into a beautiful afternoon around 18C. I'm actually feeling too hot now having got dressed for the near frost this morning!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like counselling might help with a few things as you're on meds for depression as well, I think. Good move by your doctor. Tell the counsellor everything... s/he won't judge and is there to help




i'm going to call them. i'm not proud of it, but i can't go down this road again


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i'm going to call them. i'm not proud of it, but i can't go down this road again


Don't feel ashamed of it either. There isn't a single one of us without something we'd rather that hadn't happened. 

The counsellor is there to help you. And so are we. 

* Massive electronic hug *


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> be safe ed


Hi John, sincerely hope you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR!​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning 
It now looks a little less likely that this hurricane will hit the peninsula of Florida.
You can tell that a storm is out there. The skies are mysteriously blue.
These storms seem to pull all of the weather towards it. It is literally the calm before the storm.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> It now looks a little less likely that this hurricane will hit the peninsula of Florida.
> You can tell that a storm is out there. The skies are mysteriously blue.
> These storms seem to pull all of the weather towards it. It is literally the calm before the storm.




Hi Ed, hope you're all well back there.

Stay safe, be it a hurricane or otherwise.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Don't feel ashamed of it either. There isn't a single one of us without something we'd rather that hadn't happened.
> 
> The counsellor is there to help you. And so are we.
> 
> * Massive electronic hug *




fankooo mum . i called but there was no answer, i left my details.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, sincerely hope you are now better.




alot better thanks. self inflicted


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> It now looks a little less likely that this hurricane will hit the peninsula of Florida.
> You can tell that a storm is out there. The skies are mysteriously blue.
> These storms seem to pull all of the weather towards it. It is literally the calm before the storm.




glad to know you're well prepared for the worst, but hopeful for the best for you. be safe sir!


----------



## johnandjade

on an unrelated note.. the booboo i had on my head cleared up 

however..... on friday i was kneeling on the back seats of a car to clean headrests, and sat on a foam areole can, went to jump out the car and 'malked' (head butted) the pillar.. i nearly went down, it was a good knock! 





the toe is still swollen



i'm like mr bean! :/


----------



## johnandjade

could be a fun game to play in the dark


----------



## johnandjade

a guy in work's wife has a cake shop.. she donated this for a raffle they had


how awesome is that!! 

also found this a little amusing


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John Sorry about your bumped head, that's both ends of you with injuries now and the middle bits have been suffering too. Glad you are recovering well and taking steps to become even better!
Hope it all helps, and just giving your body a 'booze holiday' can do wonders (as will steel toe caps and a helmet in work)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a guy in work's wife has a cake shop.. she donated this for a raffle they had
> View attachment 188568
> 
> how awesome is that!!
> 
> also found this a little amusing
> View attachment 188569


A good school of motoring for those who need a miracle to pass but wouldn't want to meet the owner too soon!! I know the instructor though - Gabriel I think he was called - had to keep using his wing mirrors and was harping on about signs.

Fabulous cake!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Very cold night (3C) has turned into a beautiful afternoon around 18C. I'm actually feeling too hot now having got dressed for the near frost this morning!


It was beautiful here too but chilly and warmer outdoors than in the classroom.
Wish they'd put the heating on.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> on an unrelated note.. the booboo i had on my head cleared up
> 
> however..... on friday i was kneeling on the back seats of a car to clean headrests, and sat on a foam areole can, went to jump out the car and 'malked' (head butted) the pillar.. i nearly went down, it was a good knock!
> 
> View attachment 188562
> 
> 
> 
> the toe is still swollen
> View attachment 188563
> 
> 
> i'm like mr bean! :/


You're an accident happening!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It was beautiful here too but chilly and warmer outdoors than in the classroom.
> Wish they'd put the heating on.


Not before half term. Them's the rules in schools


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Not before half term. Them's the rules in schools


It always used to be the beginning of Oct here but still waiting I don't usually feel or mind the cold but I did today and had kids sat in their coats!! (It's also a very damp building - windows full of condensation).
Will be taking my small fan heater in tomorrow!!! Brrrrrr!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> alot better thanks. self inflicted


Hi John, glad to hear that you're a lot better.

Take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It always used to be the beginning of Oct here but still waiting I don't usually feel or mind the cold but I did today and had kids sat in their coats!! (It's also a very damp building - windows full of condensation).
> Will be taking my small fan heater in tomorrow!!! Brrrrrr!


Good evening Lyn, good evening Lola. Hope you are both well.

Has temperature dropped that much? You're not the one to feel the cold......hmmmmm. Here, the weather is unstable. The temperature drops then rises, and at night it gets rather cold.......brrrrrrr I'm the one to say it now. Mind you, during the day temperature reached 32 degrees C: *LOVELY*!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Hi guys! I'm back sorry for being all quiet on the home front me and my fella have gone our separate ways and I had a temporary break down but I'm back now so life goes on I think and you guys make me smile seems like such a long time since I've done that so gonna go catch up!!! Xx


----------



## JoesMum

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm back sorry for being all quiet on the home front me and my fella have gone our separate ways and I had a temporary break down but I'm back now so life goes on I think and you guys make me smile seems like such a long time since I've done that so gonna go catch up!!! Xx


Really sorry to hear this. 

Welcome back to the sanity of the CDR ... or should that be the CDR insanity 

Take care and you know where we are when you need us


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, hope you're all well back there.
> 
> Stay safe, be it a hurricane or otherwise.


Hello Ed.Hope all is fine - no hurricane.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm back sorry for being all quiet on the home front me and my fella have gone our separate ways and I had a temporary break down but I'm back now so life goes on I think and you guys make me smile seems like such a long time since I've done that so gonna go catch up!!! Xx


Your input has been very interesting. Welcome back.
Sorry about your temporary setback.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed.Hope all is fine - no hurricane.


Thanks Gillian.
It's making a turn again that puts it back on track to come here.(Florida SE coast)
The thing about a hurricane is that they affect thousands of folks.
Don't worry about me.
I'll be in my bathtub with a flashlight.
If it comes, it'll be Wednesday night/ Thursday.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, good evening Lola. Hope you are both well.
> 
> Has temperature dropped that much? You're not the one to feel the cold......hmmmmm. Here, the weather is unstable. The temperature drops then rises, and at night it gets rather cold.......brrrrrrr I'm the one to say it now. Mind you, during the day temperature reached 32 degrees C: *LOVELY*!


Hi Gillian Lola and I are well thank you - hope the same for you and Oli.
It's not really that cold for the time of year but it was a bit of a shock to the system after such a mild Sept. to have a sudden drop at night. Temps still in the mid teens - half of what you're getting!


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm back sorry for being all quiet on the home front me and my fella have gone our separate ways and I had a temporary break down but I'm back now so life goes on I think and you guys make me smile seems like such a long time since I've done that so gonna go catch up!!! Xx


So sorry to hear this, hope you're OK or at least coping with the support of your kids.
You know where we are if you want a chat or a moan.
We don't always have answers but we are all pretty good listeners.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillian.
> It's making a turn again that puts it back on track to come here.(Florida SE coast)
> The thing about a hurricane is that they affect thousands of folks.
> Don't worry about me.
> I'll be in my bathtub with a flashlight.
> If it comes, it'll be Wednesday night/ Thursday.


Is the flashlight so you can find the soap?


----------



## Lyn W

Well another day ends for me so I'll say Nos da and wish you all a happy Tuesday.
Take care.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Hoping your health is okay. I actually don't drink whatsoever. I've wondered if I'd fit in at a future CDR meetup.
> Stress can do a lot of damage as well.



You can be one of the sober spectators with me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also don't.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> You can be one of the sober spectators with me


Only if you let me wear the unicorn mask.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> much better, thanks.
> 
> still due to speak to my boss and get chewed out :/ , the doc gave me a number to call regarding the drinking, thinks i should try coucleing.


Hope the boss talk goes alright!
Counseling couldn't hurt. I have no idea if you really feel like you need it now or not, but I'm a pretty big proponent of it. I think everyone should do it way more often and I don't think people should feel like it needs to be so "hush-hush." I I've done if for periods of time, several times over the years and I take my kids whenever I think they could use some additional help sorting things out and getting some issues off their chests. Minds need to be healed just as often as our bodies and we do physical check ups regularly.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> Don't feel ashamed of it either. There isn't a single one of us without something we'd rather that hadn't happened.
> 
> The counsellor is there to help you. And so are we.
> 
> * Massive electronic hug *


awww...love it! I'm joining in on the electronic group hug!! I'm pretty good at making spines pop


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> It now looks a little less likely that this hurricane will hit the peninsula of Florida.
> You can tell that a storm is out there. The skies are mysteriously blue.
> These storms seem to pull all of the weather towards it. It is literally the calm before the storm.


wow...that's soooo interesting!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm back sorry for being all quiet on the home front me and my fella have gone our separate ways and I had a temporary break down but I'm back now so life goes on I think and you guys make me smile seems like such a long time since I've done that so gonna go catch up!!! Xx


oh man...I'm sorry to hear this. There isn't much harder than what you're going through. I hope you can find lots of things to do and feel good about. It takes serious amounts of work, doesn't it? It took me about 8 months to go from feeling like I'm PRETENDING to live a good life to actually start GENUINELY LIVING a good life again. You'll get there, my friend.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> So sorry to hear this, hope you're OK or at least coping with the support of your kids.
> You know where we are if you want a chat or a moan.
> We don't always have answers but we are all pretty good listeners.


Here!! here!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Well another day ends for me so I'll say Nos da and wish you all a happy Tuesday.
> Take care.


Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, I'm diving back into the world of retail seasonal work this year. Was offered the job at my interview today. The cash will be really good for me. I'll still get my meager teacher pay even when school is out over Christmas, and I'm starting at a decent hourly wage at the mall. I'll soon be sporting a fantastic blue polo shirt at Best buy. I'm going to look soooo HOT! Store sales are going to SOAR through the roof just from people lining up to see me tuck in my polo shirt!!! ---awwww man...I hate tucking in my shirt!!! It'll show my poochy belly!!! 

I think I'll need to start watching the tv show "Chuck."  And time to use the employee discount to replace my broken down Wii.


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm back sorry for being all quiet on the home front me and my fella have gone our separate ways and I had a temporary break down but I'm back now so life goes on I think and you guys make me smile seems like such a long time since I've done that so gonna go catch up!!! Xx




sorry to hear this mamma


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 188659
> 
> So, I'm diving back into the world of retail seasonal work this year. Was offered the job at my interview today. The cash will be really good for me. I'll still get my meager teacher pay even when school is out over Christmas, and I'm starting at a decent hourly wage at the mall. I'll soon be sporting a fantastic blue polo shirt at Best buy. I'm going to look soooo HOT! Store sales are going to SOAR through the roof just from people lining up to see me tuck in my polo shirt!!! ---awwww man...I hate tucking in my shirt!!! It'll show my poochy belly!!!
> 
> I think I'll need to start watching the tv show "Chuck."  And time to use the employee discount to replace my broken down Wii.




wayhey!!! congratulations


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 188659
> 
> So, I'm diving back into the world of retail seasonal work this year. Was offered the job at my interview today. The cash will be really good for me. I'll still get my meager teacher pay even when school is out over Christmas, and I'm starting at a decent hourly wage at the mall. I'll soon be sporting a fantastic blue polo shirt at Best buy. I'm going to look soooo HOT! Store sales are going to SOAR through the roof just from people lining up to see me tuck in my polo shirt!!! ---awwww man...I hate tucking in my shirt!!! It'll show my poochy belly!!!
> 
> I think I'll need to start watching the tv show "Chuck."  And time to use the employee discount to replace my broken down Wii.


Yay! Well done you


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Good morning John. How are you today?

Good morning CDR!

I couldn't help reading that in Robin Williams' _Good Morning Vietnam_ voice... I'll have to say it again

*GOOD MORNING CDR!*


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. How are you today?
> 
> Good morning CDR!
> 
> I couldn't help reading that in Robin Williams' _Good Morning Vietnam_ voice... I'll have to say it again
> 
> *GOOD MORNING CDR!*








morning mum . feeling a lot more human today thank goodness. how are you?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188668
> 
> 
> 
> morning mum . feeling a lot more human today thank goodness. how are you?


Morning John. 

I'm trying to decide whether I'm starting a cold or whether it's just that I can't be bothered to go to the gym. I have a feeling it's the latter 

Had an excellent night's sleep on our new mattress topper last night.  It was cheaper than replacing our mattress which has started to feel a bit too hard to these old bones


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Morning John.
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether I'm starting a cold or whether it's just that I can't be bothered to go to the gym. I have a feeling it's the latter
> 
> Had an excellent night's sleep on our new mattress topper last night.  It was cheaper than replacing our mattress which has started to feel a bit too hard to these old bones




i say it's due to the cold. i actually slept in the long johns last night and just put my work stuff on top this morning. armed with a jar of bovril for work! 

glad you're mattress topper done the trick


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyone want to buy some (future) ocean front property?


----------



## JoesMum

We're hearing all about that hurricane on UK tv and radio. It's a big one


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillian.
> It's making a turn again that puts it back on track to come here.(Florida SE coast)
> The thing about a hurricane is that they affect thousands of folks.
> Don't worry about me.
> I'll be in my bathtub with a flashlight.
> If it comes, it'll be Wednesday night/ Thursday.


Hell0 Ed. Let's just hope it does NOT get there.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We're hearing all about that hurricane on UK tv and radio. It's a big one


Good evening Linda.

It has been mentioned on JTV (Jordan TV) as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 188659
> 
> So, I'm diving back into the world of retail seasonal work this year. Was offered the job at my interview today. The cash will be really good for me. I'll still get my meager teacher pay even when school is out over Christmas, and I'm starting at a decent hourly wage at the mall. I'll soon be sporting a fantastic blue polo shirt at Best buy. I'm going to look soooo HOT! Store sales are going to SOAR through the roof just from people lining up to see me tuck in my polo shirt!!! ---awwww man...I hate tucking in my shirt!!! It'll show my poochy belly!!!
> 
> I think I'll need to start watching the tv show "Chuck."  And time to use the employee discount to replace my broken down Wii.


Congrats Chrissy. And good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian Lola and I are well thank you - hope the same for you and Oli.
> It's not really that cold for the time of year but it was a bit of a shock to the system after such a mild Sept. to have a sudden drop at night. Temps still in the mid teens - half of what you're getting!


Good evening Lyn, glad to hear you and Lola are well. 

I must have misunderstood you. I seem to have understood that it's EXTREMELY cold. 

Yep, temperature still 32 degrees C in Amman! A lot for this time of the year. Everyone (except me of course) is complaining that Summer has gone on for too long. I can understand them for one and only one reason: we need *WATER* badly, and prayers take place each and every year for rain.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.




evening ma'am


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say:







all at CDR!​


----------



## johnandjade

ok folks... i need an adam!! one of fidos spider pots has sprouted a mushroom and i think more on way (in pot). i have removed it and automatically assume that in mean spours in the air and not very good! 

if anyone has any knowledge or input it would appreciate gratefully, im worried about my boy . will be ripping and replacing everything in his enclosure if needed, knowing him he's probably trying to start a 'magic garden' ! 


is fidos house contaminated?


----------



## johnandjade

pics...


----------



## johnandjade

i hope i'm not a bad parent


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ok folks... i need an adam!! one of fidos spider pots has sprouted a mushroom and i think more on way (in pot). i have removed it and automatically assume that in mean spours in the air and not very good!
> 
> if anyone has any knowledge or input it would appreciate gratefully, im worried about my boy . will be ripping and replacing everything in his enclosure if needed, knowing him he's probably trying to start a 'magic garden' !
> 
> 
> is fidos house contaminated?


The spores may have been in the compost when you bought it. 

By a fresh bag. Rinse all the soil off the roots of the plant carefully. Clean the pot thoroughly. Replant in the new compost.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188704
> 
> 
> i hope i'm not a bad parent


I guess I'm a lazy gardener. I've had little mushrooms before. Whenever it's happened to me, I just pick out whatever I don't want to grow.


----------



## Prairie Mom




----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> I remember when you posted in the "What you look like thread." You're a total babe with nothing to worry about!


You make me blush! Thank you. Still have dark spots though!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> A mini fridge doesn't have enough interior space for Joe
> 
> We had to buy an under-counter fridge.
> 
> You will probably need bright lights on for 14 hours through the winter. If you use an MVB consider using a fluorescent tube (standard one) to make things brighter.


Hes at 13 hrs right now. I switched out his bulb (flourescent tube) with a new one and he seems more active. The weather did warm up a little though so this could also be why.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Lola doesn't hibernate being a leopard but he has also become quite lethargic the last couple of days as the temps have dropped.
> Today he didn't come out of his hide until I pulled him out at midday. I gave him a good soak and he has eaten well, but he went back to bed just after 4pm He did come back out for a little while and ate some more but went straight back to bed. Strange really as he is indoors and his temps haven't changed, but even though its been very bright and sunny day here, there has been a chill and he must have picked up on the change.


Max wouldnt eat or come out unless i pulled him out too. Interesting how they can pick up on the temp change even when its nice & warm in their enclosure


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm back sorry for being all quiet on the home front me and my fella have gone our separate ways and I had a temporary break down but I'm back now so life goes on I think and you guys make me smile seems like such a long time since I've done that so gonna go catch up!!! Xx


Ohh no  im sorry . Just pick yourself back up and go! Things will be okay ! Were always here if you need us!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 188659
> 
> So, I'm diving back into the world of retail seasonal work this year. Was offered the job at my interview today. The cash will be really good for me. I'll still get my meager teacher pay even when school is out over Christmas, and I'm starting at a decent hourly wage at the mall. I'll soon be sporting a fantastic blue polo shirt at Best buy. I'm going to look soooo HOT! Store sales are going to SOAR through the roof just from people lining up to see me tuck in my polo shirt!!! ---awwww man...I hate tucking in my shirt!!! It'll show my poochy belly!!!
> 
> I think I'll need to start watching the tv show "Chuck."  And time to use the employee discount to replace my broken down Wii.


Congrats on the seasonal job! My boyfriend use to work there. They pay decent depending on what department youre in ! And he wears black pants here. Not khakis . Lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Be safe Ed ! You AND the tortoises be safe ! 

John - cutting down on drinks and counseling sound helpful ! Not saying youre old but ... youre getting old, so youre body cant handle some yhings anymore. I got my boyfriend to cut down drinking. It took some getting use to for him.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 188735



brilliant


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

I'm expecting the fridge delivery this morning. Joe ate nothing yesterday despite the sun, so I guess hibernation is not far off now. It will be interesting to see if he eats today.


----------



## JoesMum

And I'm feeling a little sore in my left shoulder this morning as I had a flu jab yesterday. 

No pain no gain. Paying out to get it done at the pharmacist is better than actually going down with flu. 

If you have anything at all to do with schools, the chances of avoiding it without are minimal!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And I'm feeling a little sore in my left shoulder this morning as I had a flu jab yesterday.
> 
> No pain no gain. Paying out to get it done at the pharmacist is better than actually going down with flu.
> 
> If you have anything at all to do with schools, the chances of avoiding it without are minimal!



good morning mum! sorry about your booboo . i actually got a letter from doctor for a flu jab, though i don't think i qualify for it?


----------



## johnandjade

a brand new note,



and some how i managed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It looks like we wont be working on Friday and may get to leave early tomorrow in front of that storm.
I'm nearly done with every thing except i need to make room in the garage for the lawn furniture, etc and then park the cars up next to the house.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum! sorry about your booboo . i actually got a letter from doctor for a flu jab, though i don't think i qualify for it?


With the list of meds you're on John you may well qualify for a free jab. Give your doctor a ring and ask. 

If not, you can pay to get it done at Boots and other pharmacies. Boots charges £12.99 for it.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It looks like we wont be working on Friday and may get to leave early tomorrow in front of that storm.
> I'm nearly done with every thing except i need to make room in the garage for the lawn furniture, etc and then park the cars up next to the house.


Fingers crossed for you. Good luck Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It looks like we wont be working on Friday and may get to leave early tomorrow in front of that storm.
> I'm nearly done with every thing except i need to make room in the garage for the lawn furniture, etc and then park the cars up next to the house.



Hello Ed. How's the weather back there now?

Please, please stay safe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed. How's the weather back there now?
> 
> Please, please stay safe.


We're getting the area cleaned and ready and have been told don't report back to work until Monday.
However, I'm on the emergency response team and I'll likely be called in on Friday or this weekend to keep generators and chain saws going, etc.
if my house is still in decent shape. I'll be doing that. Otherwise, I'll be boarding up windows (holes)etc.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is anyone here interested in getting a tortoise into the calendar?
I don't think I'll do it this year.
I no longer own Bertha and my other tortoises are very average looking.


----------



## JoesMum

I don't have any 5Meg pictures of Joe, the good ones are all too small, and he's doing a good impression of a house brick now as he winds down to hibernate

@spudthetortoise might have something worth entering


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Last year was nerve racking.
Queen Bertha made the cut, but after two vote offs for 12th place.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This year we can each vote three times and there are awards for 1st through 12th place?
Much different.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're getting the area cleaned and ready and have been told don't report back to work until Monday.
> However, I'm on the emergency response team and I'll likely be called in on Friday or this weekend to keep generators and chain saws going, etc.
> if my house is still in decent shape. I'll be doing that. Otherwise, I'll be boarding up windows (holes)etc.




just make sure the beast is safe . 

truly hope you manage to avoid it. plan for the worst but hope for the best.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> With the list of meds you're on John you may well qualify for a free jab. Give your doctor a ring and ask.
> 
> If not, you can pay to get it done at Boots and other pharmacies. Boots charges £12.99 for it.




i probably should get one as jade works in phlebotomy and no doubt will catch everything going!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This year we can each vote three times and there are awards for 1st through 12th place?
> Much different.




can't go worse than last years mix ups


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i probably should get one as jade works in phlebotomy and no doubt will catch everything going!


Aaaargh! A vampire!  

My brother in law runs a hospital blood bank.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Aaaargh! A vampire!
> 
> My brother in law runs a hospital blood bank.




i call her a vampire as well  or mortisha adams as she is very pale and used to be a 'goth kid'


----------



## johnandjade

by order of jade, no pub tonight! walking home and its a rather nice night forgot my headphones though


----------



## johnandjade

so what do you do when all the usual names are taken when you open a take away shop..... 





wonder when mother terresas' pizza shop will open


----------



## johnandjade

this hurricane sounds like a bad one  

thoughts and love with all our state side friends.


----------



## johnandjade

downloaded an app to track the hurricane, looking like a cat 4! stay safe friends


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> this hurricane sounds like a bad one
> 
> thoughts and love with all our state side friends.


John 
They are welcome to move to AZ ! We don't have hurricanes here and torts love this state !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> They are welcome to move to AZ ! We don't have hurricanes here and torts love this state !




tonights treat


----------



## Prairie Mom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Congrats on the seasonal job! My boyfriend use to work there. They pay decent depending on what department youre in ! And he wears black pants here. Not khakis . Lol


Yes, I was surprised at the decent starting wage. I'll be doing the appliance/ car/ tv area. It's funny that you mentioned the pants! I actually went out and bought hideous khakis for the interview just to be like "see! I'll fit in! give me your money!" I spent the money and looked hideous just to discover that they've switched to black pants!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> And I'm feeling a little sore in my left shoulder this morning as I had a flu jab yesterday.
> 
> No pain no gain. Paying out to get it done at the pharmacist is better than actually going down with flu.
> 
> If you have anything at all to do with schools, the chances of avoiding it without are minimal!


I really need to go get mine. It's spreading and I'm unprepared!


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> a brand new note,
> View attachment 188741
> 
> 
> and some how i managed
> View attachment 188742
> View attachment 188743


that's actually pretty cool!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> This year we can each vote three times and there are awards for 1st through 12th place?
> Much different.


Of course now that I'm in need of a new camera, I want to try it for the first time! My sweet Mavis is pretty average as well. Even has some damage from her prior life, but I'd love to try it any way.

Even if I decided to grab a camera, I think I'll have to go for next year as I'm also heading into ugly "indoor time basement room time" which doesn't produce too many cool looking photographs.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> This year we can each vote three times and there are awards for 1st through 12th place?
> Much different.



this is the voting advice from last year's contest:

"Post, as a reply to THIS THREAD, your top THREE picks. If you post 4 picks, I will choose which 3 you really wanted. You may NOT vote for the same photo 3 times. "

So the voting is the same, however each 'winner' getting a prize is new.


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 188659
> 
> So, I'm diving back into the world of retail seasonal work this year. Was offered the job at my interview today. The cash will be really good for me. I'll still get my meager teacher pay even when school is out over Christmas, and I'm starting at a decent hourly wage at the mall. I'll soon be sporting a fantastic blue polo shirt at Best buy. I'm going to look soooo HOT! Store sales are going to SOAR through the roof just from people lining up to see me tuck in my polo shirt!!! ---awwww man...I hate tucking in my shirt!!! It'll show my poochy belly!!!
> 
> I think I'll need to start watching the tv show "Chuck."  And time to use the employee discount to replace my broken down Wii.


Congratulations! It all helps doesn't it?
I used to work 4 nights a week in a nightclub to subsidise my pay in the 90's - can't think how I managed it but I enjoyed it and it paid several bills.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes, I was surprised at the decent starting wage. I'll be doing the appliance/ car/ tv area. It's funny that you mentioned the pants! I actually went out and bought hideous khakis for the interview just to be like "see! I'll fit in! give me your money!" I spent the money and looked hideous just to discover that they've switched to black pants!!!


Awww im sorry ! 
Target wears khakis ! Maybe you can try there next! 
Wow your area is big! Maybe its because its seasonal


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188704
> 
> 
> i hope i'm not a bad parent


He has a pretty big home, I don't think anyone would ever say there's not mushroom in there!
Try to take the pots out without disturbing the fungi and replace compost as Linda says.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> a brand new note,
> View attachment 188741
> 
> 
> and some how i managed
> View attachment 188742
> View attachment 188743


I had my first the other day - they're not much bigger than monopoly money!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> And I'm feeling a little sore in my left shoulder this morning as I had a flu jab yesterday.
> 
> No pain no gain. Paying out to get it done at the pharmacist is better than actually going down with flu.
> 
> If you have anything at all to do with schools, the chances of avoiding it without are minimal!


I stopped getting flu shots since i was young. My mom doesnt believe in them. Shes in the group that gets sick after the flu shot. I never did but out of habit i dont get them. Might start when i start teaching but my immune system is pretty good !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> tonights treat
> View attachment 188766


Shame shame ! No bud ? Are you sick or no money !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It looks like we wont be working on Friday and may get to leave early tomorrow in front of that storm.
> I'm nearly done with every thing except i need to make room in the garage for the lawn furniture, etc and then park the cars up next to the house.


Just found out my niece is in Miami on a business trip and isn't due back until Friday - flights allowing I suppose.
Hope it's not too bad for you Ed, will be thinking of you all!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> tonights treat
> View attachment 188766


Just the one........?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I kind of want a smirnoff tonight. But i wont get one since my boyfriend wont be drinking either. And it just wouldnt be nice to drink when he "cant"


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all - having a busy few days again so not had much time to chat.
Glad everyone's well and that you're feeling better John.
Beautiful weather here today.
I've been canoeing on a local canal with my outdoor activities group, it was a lovely day and only 2 out of 10 had a soaking!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Just found out my niece is in Miami on a business trip and isn't due back until Friday - flights allowing I suppose.
> Hope it's not too bad for you Ed, will be thinking of you all!


She should be ok Lyn.
Most models are showing it hitting above Dade county, Miami.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She should be ok Lyn.
> Most models are showing it hitting above Dade county, Miami.


Thanks Ed - no idea which area she's in - she works for Honeywell I think and possibly something to do with aviation parts, but not exactly sure. She's a pretty strong character so I'm sure she'll cope well with it all whatever happens.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to do a few jobs before bed so will try to pop in tomorrow.
Take care everyone,
Nos Da!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188704
> 
> 
> i hope i'm not a bad parent


You're NOT a bad parent!!
Whenever I see mushrooms in Elsa's enclosure I just pluck them out. I don't know if it's all that much to worry about.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - having a busy few days again so not had much time to chat.
> Glad everyone's well and that you're feeling better John.
> Beautiful weather here today.
> I've been canoeing on a local canal with my outdoor activities group, it was a lovely day and only 2 out of 10 had a soaking!


That sounds like a great day. Totally jealous


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shame shame ! No bud ? Are you sick or no money !




just felt adventurous . bud is still the king


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all. kettles just boiled, time for tea


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I stopped getting flu shots since i was young. My mom doesnt believe in them. Shes in the group that gets sick after the flu shot. I never did but out of habit i dont get them. Might start when i start teaching but my immune system is pretty good !


I got a really bad dose of flu when my children were aged about 10 and 8 and my husband was working abroad. It was proper flu; I could barely move. We have no family living in the area, so I had no backup. 

I felt so bad when my daughter, aged 10, organised pizza for dinner for herself and her brother, a lift to go to Brownies that night and a lift to school next day for them both ... all off her own back. 

I vowed never to get into that mess ever again and have had the vaccination every year since.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all. kettles just boiled, time for tea


Good morning John 

Good morning CDR!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John
> 
> Good morning CDR!




morning mum  

how are we today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum
> 
> how are we today?


A bit less sore than yesterday.  The puncture wound from the jab is itchy now instead!

I have a governor meeting at 5pm and am trying to get my head round the data. I shouldn't really be allowing my mind to wander into TFO! 

There are 3 schools in our trust. One had the inspectors in last week, the second has them in today and we're kind of expecting that we'll get done next week as our 3 years was up last summer. You only get 24 hours notice, so it's only guesswork about us but it does seem likely if they've just done two of the schools. I need to understand the data from last summer so I don't look like a twit in front of the inspectors!

How are you this morning?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> A bit less sore than yesterday.  The puncture wound from the jab is itchy now instead!
> 
> I have a governor meeting at 5pm and am trying to get my head round the data. I shouldn't really be allowing my mind to wander into TFO!
> 
> There are 3 schools in our trust. One had the inspectors in last week, the second has them in today and we're kind of expecting that we'll get done next week as our 3 years was up last summer. You only get 24 hours notice, so it's only guesswork about us but it does seem likely if they've just done two of the schools. I need to understand the data from last summer so I don't look like a twit in front of the inspectors!
> 
> How are you this morning?




no rest for wicked! i have every faith you will rock it  

i'm good today thank you, it's coffee time


----------



## johnandjade

back to base for overtime


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I got a really bad dose of flu when my children were aged about 10 and 8 and my husband was working abroad. It was proper flu; I could barely move. We have no family living in the area, so I had no backup.
> 
> I felt so bad when my daughter, aged 10, organised pizza for dinner for herself and her brother, a lift to go to Brownies that night and a lift to school next day for them both ... all off her own back.
> 
> I vowed never to get into that mess ever again and have had the vaccination every year since.


My husband and I both have asthma. We are at "high risk" for developing pneumonia if we get the flu, so we ALWAYS get our shots!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Max wouldnt eat or come out unless i pulled him out too. Interesting how they can pick up on the temp change even when its nice & warm in their enclosure


My Hermann's tortoise, Elsa, is the same way. Even though her indoor enclosure is warm and bright, she wants to sleep A LOT in the winter. I have never brumated her, but we do something we call "brumation lite": we let her sleep continuously for 2 days (sometimes 3, but NEVER more than 3) then drag her out to eat, drink and pee/poop so we can keep an eye on her urates. I don't know if this is good or bad husbandry, but she is never sleeping hard at all and seems to tolerate it well.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone here interested in getting a tortoise into the calendar?
> I don't think I'll do it this year.
> I no longer own Bertha and my other tortoises are very average looking.


YES!!! I have a cool picture of Elsa eating a hibiscus flower. It was taken with an iPhone so I don't know if it's 5 pixels or not- hubby is supposed to assess that for me!!!!! I would LOVE to see Elsa as a "calendar girl!"


----------



## Moozillion

Ed, how are you doing? Weather ok so far?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Starting to get nasty.
The eye should be to our north, but it's a gigantic storm. Strong cat 4 again.
It keeps changing course.
Have you spoken to your mom?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I got a really bad dose of flu when my children were aged about 10 and 8 and my husband was working abroad. It was proper flu; I could barely move. We have no family living in the area, so I had no backup.
> 
> I felt so bad when my daughter, aged 10, organised pizza for dinner for herself and her brother, a lift to go to Brownies that night and a lift to school next day for them both ... all off her own back.
> 
> I vowed never to get into that mess ever again and have had the vaccination every year since.


Aww , how grown of her ! Were you a bit proud ? I would have been. 
So far none of us have come down with the flu, even without the shots. So i guess we've been lucky


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> My Hermann's tortoise, Elsa, is the same way. Even though her indoor enclosure is warm and bright, she wants to sleep A LOT in the winter. I have never brumated her, but we do something we call "brumation lite": we let her sleep continuously for 2 days (sometimes 3, but NEVER more than 3) then drag her out to eat, drink and pee/poop so we can keep an eye on her urates. I don't know if this is good or bad husbandry, but she is never sleeping hard at all and seems to tolerate it well.


Thats interesting ! And not a bad idea. I think the uvb was the reason for max though. Hes eating more and coming out every morning since I've switched it. Im sure its the light because Its cold today and he ate alot  
Do you not brumate Elsa because shes small? Or you prefer her be "awake" through winter?


----------



## johnandjade

another doris day, earned some more pay. jades at water zumba tonight for the first time, wee refreshment for me then taxi home


----------



## johnandjade

mr ed and i just spoke on the phone. hes safe and hopefully avoiding the worst though still due 100mph winds, AND its due to double back for a second course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just got a surprise phone call from John and Jade.
What an unexpected treat.
I love those accents!
Thanks SO much.
Made me forget about the storm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks for your friendship.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got a surprise phone call from John and Jade.
> What an unexpected treat.
> I love those accents!
> Thanks SO much.
> Made me forget about the storm.




hopefully make a good story when folks ask 'so how did you brave the storm?'  

relieved to know you are safe and well


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for your friendship.




glad we managed to understand each other at least a little


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not much happening yet.
All roads closed at 4 pm.
The worst will arrive at 7-9 pm.
I'm getting my generator ready.
Might not need it this time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> glad we managed to understand each other at least a little


I'm sure talking in person would be much simpler.
It's 4:40 here. What's the time difference?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not much happening yet.
> All roads closed at 4 pm.
> The worst will arrive at 7-9 pm.
> I'm getting my generator ready.
> Might not need it this time.




hopefully not, be more gasoline for the beast  

still on call with work?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure talking in person would be much simpler.
> It's 4:40 here. What's the time difference?





it's 2140 here. asked jade to pose for a pic for you




she's just fixing dinner for us now the animals have been fed. 

do you have any plans to pass the time if power goes, or just fire up the generators and carry on as usual?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure talking in person would be much simpler.
> It's 4:40 here. What's the time difference?




i truly hope so  perhaps i could try convince my work to send me to Stewart, to visit Autogeek and class it as a 'business trip'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hopefully not, be more gasoline for the beast
> 
> still on call with work?


No. She needs at least 93 octane.
I bought 89.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 22:16 here in the UK and I'm finally home. 

Meeting at 5pm, meeting at 6pm then off to a pub with the trust chairman to discuss some things that needed to be done out of earshot of others!

Long day and I'm now trying to wind down. JoesDad has gone out for a curry with some friends in London, so he won't be home until midnight probably. 

I hope things are going OK for you Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it's 2140 here. asked jade to pose for a pic for you
> View attachment 188839
> 
> 
> 
> she's just fixing dinner for us now the animals have been fed.
> 
> do you have any plans to pass the time if power goes, or just fire up the generators and carry on as usual?


Business as usual.
Today is actually Kellys birthday.
We have a routine planned for storms.
I'll be going in to work Saturday morning for school generator maintenance.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i truly hope so  perhaps i could try convince my work to send me to Stewart, to visit Autogeek and class it as a 'business trip'


Stuart is not very far away.
Closer to the hurricane, actually.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. 22:16 here in the UK and I'm finally home.
> 
> Meeting at 5pm, meeting at 6pm then off to a pub with the trust chairman to discuss some things that needed to be done out of earshot of others!
> 
> Long day and I'm now trying to wind down. JoesDad has gone out for a curry with some friends in London, so he won't be home until midnight probably.
> 
> I hope things are going OK for you Ed


Thanks.
Much better than expected. I'd thank GOD. But that would be cruel to anyone that gets hit worse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This size storm rips roofs and windows and doors off of cement block houses like mine.
It's very serious.
I should only get light roof shingle damage.
Maybe some fence or porch issues.
The power hasn't even gone out yet. I'm pretty sure it will at some point.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. She needs at least 93 octane.
> I bought 89.




boo. the toyota?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. 22:16 here in the UK and I'm finally home.
> 
> Meeting at 5pm, meeting at 6pm then off to a pub with the trust chairman to discuss some things that needed to be done out of earshot of others!
> 
> Long day and I'm now trying to wind down. JoesDad has gone out for a curry with some friends in London, so he won't be home until midnight probably.
> 
> I hope things are going OK for you Ed





ooohhh!! lucky you! what did you have?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> My husband and I both have asthma. We are at "high risk" for developing pneumonia if we get the flu, so we ALWAYS get our shots!!!


I have asthma too but it's only really bad when there's really cold air. I am always offered the jab but I haven't got around to it yet - worried I'll be ill after the jab, but my friend has told me that they don't actually use live flu virus or whatever it is these days so the risk of even having a mild dose of flu from the jab has been eradicated, so I may have it this year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> boo. the toyota?


The Toyotas. The generator. The lawn mower and Kellys bike take 89 octane gas.
All vehicles are full, plus I have 8 five gallon cans full as well since after a hurricane, you can not find gasoline.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Business as usual.
> Today is actually Kellys birthday.
> We have a routine planned for storms.
> I'll be going in to work Saturday morning for school generator maintenance.




happy birthday mrs ed!!!!!  sorry you have to endure the hurricane for it  ... make the most of it and light up some candles


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Stuart is not very far away.
> Closer to the hurricane, actually.




here's hoping for some discount stock due to flooding


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I have asthma too but it's only really bad when there's really cold air. I am always offered the jab but I haven't got around to it yet - worried I'll be ill after the jab, but my friend has told me that they don't actually use live flu virus or whatever it is these days so the risk of even having a mild dose of flu from the jab has been eradicated, so I may have it this year.


I'd stopped getting the shot years ago because it gave my the flu. (I think)
I wonder if the U.S. version is the same now?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not much happening yet.
> All roads closed at 4 pm.
> The worst will arrive at 7-9 pm.
> I'm getting my generator ready.
> Might not need it this time.


Thinking of you Ed, they showed the expected path on the news and the governor telling people to evacuate, evacuate, evacuate!
Really hope it's not too bad for you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Battery dying on phone.
I'll report back later. I need to charge the phone while I can.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Thinking of you Ed, they showed the expected path on the news and the governor telling people to evacuate, evacuate, evacuate!
> Really hope it's not too bad for you.


Thanks, Lyn.
This one will not hit our area head on.
At least it doesn't seem that way.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Battery dying on phone.
> I'll report back later. I need to charge the phone while I can.




love to kelly and you! take care and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Battery dying on phone.
> I'll report back later. I need to charge the phone while I can.


Take care Ed and Happy birthday to Kelly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I should sleep like a baby.
Albeit without power or A/C and with wind and debris hitting the window shutters all night.
We just got whacked by a "For sale" sign. I don't know where it came from. But it reminded me to bring in my ATD home security signs before they fly off.


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats interesting ! And not a bad idea. I think the uvb was the reason for max though. Hes eating more and coming out every morning since I've switched it. Im sure its the light because Its cold today and he ate alot
> Do you not brumate Elsa because shes small? Or you prefer her be "awake" through winter?


Oh, Elsa is plenty big: 7.5 inches long and about 7 years old. I don't brumate her for 3 reasons: 1) i don't know how, 
2) I'm kind of afraid to because I know things can go wrong even in the best situations, so I honestly haven't tried to learn how to brumate her, and 3) I'd miss her.


----------



## johnandjade

took a while to collect, i need 2x sets and i am almost there!



our new plastic churchill fivers (one sold for around £4000 i think) however it was an AA serial number. this is AJ :/. the pound coin has the sheild, the lower coins form the sheild.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Elsa is plenty big: 7.5 inches long and about 7 years old. I don't brumate her for 3 reasons: 1) i don't know how,
> 2) I'm kind of afraid to because I know things can go wrong even in the best situations, so I honestly haven't tried to learn how to brumate her, and 3) I'd miss her.




when jade got fido and i learned we could 'have him' all year i refused to, selfishly because i didn't want a pet rock :/ i wouldn't change it now as i am also far too afraid of the risk


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I have asthma too but it's only really bad when there's really cold air. I am always offered the jab but I haven't got around to it yet - worried I'll be ill after the jab, but my friend has told me that they don't actually use live flu virus or whatever it is these days so the risk of even having a mild dose of flu from the jab has been eradicated, so I may have it this year.


I spent 30 years working in a medical field, and am very comfortable with the flu shot.
There are 2 ways to get the flu despite getting the shot. The first way is if you were already exposed to the flu BEFORE getting the shot, so the flu is quietly incubating for a few days as it gears up to make you sick. Most people's immune systems need about 2 weeks AFTER GETTING THE SHOT to make enough antibodies to protect them. So as far as exposure and timing goes, either you're lucky or you're not.
The second way is also a matter of luck. There are LOTS of flu viruses going around at the same time. They simply cannot vaccinate everyone against ALL the flu types they're exposed to. So they pick the 2-3 most common ones and build the vaccine for those. So if the vaccine for this year protects you from flu types A, B and C but you get sneezed on by someone who has flu type E, you won't be protected and will get sick.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I spent 30 years working in a medical field, and am very comfortable with the flu shot.
> There are 2 ways to get the flu despite getting the shot. The first way is if you were already exposed to the flu BEFORE getting the shot, so the flu is quietly incubating for a few days as it gears up to make you sick. Most people's immune systems need about 2 weeks AFTER GETTING THE SHOT to make enough antibodies to protect them. So as far as exposure and timing goes, either you're lucky or you're not.
> The second way is also a matter of luck. There are LOTS of flu viruses going around at the same time. They simply cannot vaccinate everyone against ALL the flu types they're exposed to. So they pick the 2-3 most common ones and build the vaccine for those. So if the vaccine for this year protects you from flu types A, B and C but you get sneezed on by someone who has flu type E, you won't be protected and will get sick.


Touch wood I've never had flu, lots of bad colds but not full blown flu which is pretty good considering all the kids I work with.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> took a while to collect, i need 2x sets and i am almost there!
> View attachment 188842
> 
> 
> our new plastic churchill fivers (one sold for around £4000 i think) however it was an AA serial number. this is AJ :/. the pound coin has the sheild, the lower coins form the sheild.


That would be a good find - I'll have to check my new fiver!


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to say goodnight now but thoughts are with you Ed and other Florida members.
Take care everyone and see you soon
Nos da


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My luck continues. 
Missed the bulk of this hurricane and the last one that came close while I was in Georgia a while back.
Maybe I need to take this luck back to Vegas.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I see no damage. And no intensification.
The outer bands should clear us by midnight.
It's actually cool and breezy outside. O K. Make that cool and very breezy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see no damage. And no intensification.
> The outer bands should clear us by midnight.
> It's actually cool and breezy outside. O K. Make that cool and very breezy.




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see no damage. And no intensification.
> The outer bands should clear us by midnight.
> It's actually cool and breezy outside. O K. Make that cool and very breezy.


I am very relieved to read that Ed... and giggling at the the thought of the weather being described as breezy. We Brits like understatement


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Good morning John. 

Happy Friday CDR. I hope the day is kind to you in the run up to the weekend. 

I have another paperwork day ahead of me :/


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Happy Friday CDR. I hope the day is kind to you in the run up to the weekend.
> 
> I have another paperwork day ahead of me :/




morning mum


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Elsa is plenty big: 7.5 inches long and about 7 years old. I don't brumate her for 3 reasons: 1) i don't know how,
> 2) I'm kind of afraid to because I know things can go wrong even in the best situations, so I honestly haven't tried to learn how to brumate her, and 3) I'd miss her.


#3 is the cutest ! 
But all understandable. 7.5 inches sounds healthy! Max is barely growing. Hes so picky but i dont want to give in. He has thin growth lines but they're still thin & winter is here so i dont think he'll be eating much for the next few months.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Zero damage for Zeropilot.
What a gift.
50 to 60 mph winds only.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Zero damage for Zeropilot.
> What a gift.
> 50 to 60 mph winds only.


YAAAAAYYYY!!!!!
SO GLAD FOR YOU, ED!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know how many members live on the northeast coast, but they need our prayers now.
It looks like a direct hit.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Zero damage for Zeropilot.
> What a gift.
> 50 to 60 mph winds only.




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know how many members live on the northeast coast, but they need our prayers now.
> It looks like a direct hit.




not so good


----------



## johnandjade

well my boss has successfully 'urated' me off this week. i am no longer going above and beyond, and looking for another job.


----------



## johnandjade

best go to the shop and donate my money to the winner.


----------



## johnandjade

going to be around £500 for a 'quick pass' driving license. it's a grown up decision the move companies, therefore an investment in myself. 


(repeated to myself until it sinks in)


----------



## johnandjade

had an idea! will see if i can exchange a weeks holiday for cash.. towards the license.. make it sound like i'm doing them a favour?


----------



## johnandjade

even better!!! i am owed a weeks holiday pay i gave up for the 'fender bender' i had that we never got billed for!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> going to be around £500 for a 'quick pass' driving license. it's a grown up decision the move companies, therefore an investment in myself.
> 
> 
> (repeated to myself until it sinks in)


While I have every confidence in you John I don't think these 'crash course' schools of motoring can actually guarantee you'll pass so think carefully before parting with your hard earned cash.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm sure that your skills are sought after just about anywhere.
The license would be a big plus, I imagine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe Google your crash course place and read the reviews?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Zero damage for Zeropilot.
> What a gift.
> 50 to 60 mph winds only.


That's a relief Ed! Hoping Matthew goes easy on the folks further north too.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well my boss has successfully 'urated' me off this week. i am no longer going above and beyond, and looking for another job.


Sorry to hear this John - how's he managed to upset you?
If he's taking advantage of such a good worker he doesn't deserve you anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188916
> 
> 
> best go to the shop and donate my money to the winner.


I tried to do it online the website was 'busy' for almost an hour until gone 7.30 so couldn't enter after all!
I'll be mad if my numbers come up.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> While I have every confidence in you John I don't think these 'crash course' schools of motoring can actually guarantee you'll pass so think carefully before parting with your hard earned cash.




i understand fully. i will do the homework first, i think if you fail you only pay the resit fee?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure that your skills are sought after just about anywhere.
> The license would be a big plus, I imagine.




i'll be taking a pay cut when i leave :/. 


glad to hear you avoided the worst of the storm . i'm i right with my geography in saying its avoiding your moms?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe Google your crash course place and read the reviews?




my dad has been on my back to go with the guy that passed him (who must be a fair age!) i have left 3 messages on his cell, no call back in nearly a month. today i left a message on his home machine.... which funnily enough has a recording of him sounding out his cell number! 

he has the weekend then i will start looking and will read reviews


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I tried to do it online the website was 'busy' for almost an hour until gone 7.30 so couldn't enter after all!
> I'll be mad if my numbers come up.




i decided to do it online... then i forgot  i never choose numbers, always lucky dip so never upset when i loose


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy.
The news just reported that Mathew killed 800 people in Haiti.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy.
> The news just reported that Mathew killed 800 people in Haiti.


Absolutely dreadful for them, such tragedy and awful destruction. I don't know how they will recover, but I suppose they don't have any choice bit to get on with it. I hope wealthier nations worldwide will help.


----------



## Lyn W

Going to hit the hay.
So nos da to you all and see you soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely dreadful for them, such tragedy and awful destruction. I don't know how they will recover, but I suppose they don't have any choice bit to get on with it. I hope wealthier nations worldwide will help.


The U.S gave them billions after their earthquake. The corrupt government stole most of it and it never helped the people one bit.
A different plan is needed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I would suggest the American Red Cross organization. Via Haiti releif.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night miss Lyn.
I've missed talking to you.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. couple hours work to get out the way then it's time to relax 

hope everyone is safe and well, have a great weekend thoughts with those affected by mathew


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. couple hours work to get out the way then it's time to relax
> 
> hope everyone is safe and well, have a great weekend thoughts with those affected by mathew


I'm on my second "Bud " and what are you doing my drinking buddy ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm on my second "Bud " and what are you doing my drinking buddy ?




allo' gramps. coffee time here, just on way to work


----------



## johnandjade

a wee urban fox saying hello


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR.

I've just dropped my little Fiesta off at a local garage to get the door mirror fixed. 

Joe's sister encountered a tractor in a narrow lane in the week and, correctly, pulled right against a hedge to let it pass. Unfortunately, there was a telegraph pole in the hedge that she couldn't see and it broke the mirror. 

She was very upset, but a bit of broken plastic and glass isn't the end of the world, or that expensive to fix fortunately, and she and the rest of the car are fine. Better the mirror hit a pole than a tractor took the other side of the car off. 

From what she said about her friends reaction - our friends in North America may not be able to picture the common or garden narrow UK country lane with lots of bends and high hedges or dry stone walls both sides and few passing places. We have a lot!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I've just dropped my little Fiesta off at a local garage to get the door mirror fixed.
> 
> Joe's sister encountered a tractor in a narrow lane in the week and, correctly, pulled right against a hedge to let it pass. Unfortunately, there was a telegraph pole in the hedge that she couldn't see and it broke the mirror.
> 
> She was very upset, but a bit of broken plastic and glass isn't the end of the world, or that expensive to fix fortunately, and she and the rest of the car are fine. Better the mirror hit a pole than a tractor took the other side of the car off.
> 
> From what she said about her friends reaction - our friends in North America may not be able to picture the common or garden narrow UK country lane with lots of bends and high hedges or dry stone walls both sides and few passing places. We have a lot!




morning mum! poor car  , but your right it could have been a lot worse


----------



## johnandjade

work done


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> work done


Sorry now it's coffee time !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry now it's coffee time !




i have to do a beer run for tonight


----------



## johnandjade

made my donation tonight. the new still game episode is on bbc iplayer


----------



## spud's_mum

Pip got out of the cage when I had the top off and had the time of her life running in and out of my school folders...


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Pip got out of the cage when I had the top off and had the time of her life running in and out of my school folders...
> View attachment 188985
> 
> View attachment 188986


What a little cutie!!!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Pip got out of the cage when I had the top off and had the time of her life running in and out of my school folders...
> View attachment 188985
> 
> View attachment 188986


I can just see the disbelief on the face of your teacher when you come out with the excuse.......
'Sorry sir but my gerbil ate my homework...!'

Lovely pic though.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The U.S gave them billions after their earthquake. The corrupt government stole most of it and it never helped the people one bit.
> A different plan is needed.


That's the trouble with that sort of corruption - and it puts people off making donations.
I think you're right Ed - money via Red Cross or other organised charities is the way.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i have to do a beer run for tonight


Go steady, we don't want you ill again!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188984
> 
> 
> made my donation tonight. the new still game episode is on bbc iplayer


Good luck (but hope I have more of it! )


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I've just dropped my little Fiesta off at a local garage to get the door mirror fixed.
> 
> Joe's sister encountered a tractor in a narrow lane in the week and, correctly, pulled right against a hedge to let it pass. Unfortunately, there was a telegraph pole in the hedge that she couldn't see and it broke the mirror.
> 
> She was very upset, but a bit of broken plastic and glass isn't the end of the world, or that expensive to fix fortunately, and she and the rest of the car are fine. Better the mirror hit a pole than a tractor took the other side of the car off.
> 
> From what she said about her friends reaction - our friends in North America may not be able to picture the common or garden narrow UK country lane with lots of bends and high hedges or dry stone walls both sides and few passing places. We have a lot!


Glad JoesSis is Ok. As you say - much better to take on a post than a tractor!
Definitely the lesser of two evils!


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello to everyone from me - hope you've all had a good Saturday.
Mines been pretty uneventful - just busy catching up with my chores and shopping.
hopefully catch up with you all tomorrow.
Night Night


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello all!
& goodnight Lyn
IM GETTIG A DACHSHUND PUPPY TOMORROW ! For only 450. Pure breed


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Well i dont care much for purebreds but my boyfriend does. Regardless though, im excited


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Well i dont care much for purebreds but my boyfriend does. Regardless though, im excited


Congratulations.
I can't imagine life without a dog.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! It's looking like it'll shape up into a nice day today. The sun is out and the clouds don't look threatening 

Might go out for a walk later.


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> I can just see the disbelief on the face of your teacher when you come out with the excuse.......
> 'Sorry sir but my gerbil ate my homework...!'
> 
> Lovely pic though.


Haha she really did start chewing my books but luckily I caught her in time lol. 

She has been naughty and has taken to chewing the lid of her cage while standing on the platform I got. I think I'm going to have to put some wire mesh under it so It's harder for her to chew.


----------



## JoesMum

That's Poldark over for another week 

Yay to Caroline for saving Christmas and to Aunt Agatha the 95 year old with ATTITUDE!


----------



## Lyn W

I just popped in for a quick catch up and not too much to read today.
I expect the US contingent are watching the Trump v Clinton mud slinging match debate.
Hope everyone's well. I don't seem to have sat still for long today.
Congratulations Linhdan on your new pup - do you call them 'sausage dogs' over there as we do?
I enjoyed Poldark again too. If I were casting for a remake of Wuthering Heights I think Aidan would have to be Heathcliff as he's the dark and brooding type, of course I would be Cathy - - - in my dreams!!!
Anyway must go and get some sleep so Nos da and have a good Monday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> That's Poldark over for another week
> 
> Yay to Caroline for saving Christmas and to Aunt Agatha the 95 year old with ATTITUDE!


At 95 she can have a attitude at 60 my kids say I have one !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room. that was one lazy weekend!! we never even made it to bed on saturday night, just kipped on the sofa. 

hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## johnandjade

a little king billy (chilly) this morning here... longmes'+sealskinz+the wig =roasty toasty  !! 

now to get my attitude warmed up! my boss wants to treat me like another cog in the wheel then that's what he'll get... time to shake the fear and sound out!! one of the lads is ill and to afraid to ask for time off in fear of being sacked!?! staff moral is below zero, great way to motivate people NOT!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. How are we all today? 

I suppose I'd better get myself organised and work out what I'm supposed to be doing today!


----------



## johnandjade

lets monday


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. How are we all today?
> 
> I suppose I'd better get myself organised and work out what I'm supposed to be doing today!




good morning mum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's clear and 73 degrees this morning.
Motorcycling weather is getting here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Arbys has a new sandwich called the PORKBELLY.
It's a slab of pork and fat that has been smoked. Maybe 3/4" thick, covered in thin, fried onion rings.
My brother and I had one each yesterday. 
I still feel horrible. But not so much that I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy!!
Three members looking to give away their tortoises to good homes and each got hit by TROLLS with no posts, ever, looking to grab them.
One guy had three posts....All inquiring about free tortoises and all different species!
My fingers are getting sore from warning these well meaning members about trolls lurking here.
It's getting to be really bad.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's clear and 73 degrees this morning.
> Motorcycling weather is getting here.



wooohooo unleash the beast!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Arbys has a new sandwich called the PORKBELLY.
> It's a slab of pork and fat that has been smoked. Maybe 3/4" thick, covered in thin, fried onion rings.
> My brother and I had one each yesterday.
> I still feel horrible. But not so much that I wouldn't do it again.



im just out of BK


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy!!
> Three members looking to give away their tortoises to good homes and each got hit by TROLLS with no posts, ever, looking to grab them.
> One guy had three posts....All inquiring about free tortoises and all different species!
> My fingers are getting sore from warning these well meaning members about trolls lurking here.
> It's getting to be really bad.




it would be good if there was a 'trust' rating next to members


----------



## johnandjade

my boss was in today (the good one) , told him i wasn't happy about the way i am being spoke to by the boss as well as the fact i am no longer going to do anything outwith the usual hrs. also mentioned the fact everyones moral is rock bottom and afraid of being sacked. 

i'll probably be sacked now lol


----------



## johnandjade

will i had a 'work to rule' day and was under target, and so it shall continue. it's hard taking brakes!! 

hope everyone is having a good monday


----------



## johnandjade

so fido has decided he's a russian! 





home to make a 'quick fix' by moving backdrop over the tarp he's clawing into


----------



## johnandjade

forgot to post this mornings sky,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wooohooo unleash the beast!!


Indeed I have...................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it would be good if there was a 'trust' rating next to members


That would be too subjective, I suppose.
But it does SOUND good.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Indeed I have...................




happy man i'll bet


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> happy man i'll bet


I'll be happy if I can get back home without getting flattened by a car.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That would be too subjective, I suppose.
> But it does SOUND good.




true. i guess it'd be impossible to 'police' ... fake accounts could be made etc


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm no longer the coiled bulb police.
Now I'm the free tortoise troll police.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be happy if I can get back home without getting flattened by a car.




i've been good today, walked into work... NEVER went to the pub when i finished and i'm walking home


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer the coiled bulb police.
> Now I'm the free tortoise troll police.




if you educate/ save even one then its a job well done sir


----------



## johnandjade

so our view is now getting slapped with new houses


----------



## johnandjade

have found a good place for one of my stickers ed! need to get a pic on jades phone then i'll post


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i've been good today, walked into work... NEVER went to the pub when i finished and i'm walking home


How's that going?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Arbys has a new sandwich called the PORKBELLY.
> It's a slab of pork and fat that has been smoked. Maybe 3/4" thick, covered in thin, fried onion rings.
> My brother and I had one each yesterday.
> I still feel horrible. But not so much that I wouldn't do it again.


   Do NOT tell my husband about this!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> so fido has decided he's a russian!
> 
> View attachment 189142
> View attachment 189143
> 
> 
> home to make a 'quick fix' by moving backdrop over the tarp he's clawing into


Oh, MY!!!  Look at him go!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer the coiled bulb police.
> Now I'm the free tortoise troll police.


GOOD MAN!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's that going?




i'm making an effort .. but still the same old cry 'it's under control'. he types with beer in hand. 

have my appointment tomorrow. i have a funny feeling i'll be sent back up for a mental assessment.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!  Look at him go!




yeah, silly boy. though i must admit i'm impressed with his efforts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'm making an effort .. but still the same old cry 'it's under control'. he types with beer in hand.
> 
> have my appointment tomorrow. i have a funny feeling i'll be sent back up for a mental assessment.


We all have our vices.
Alcohol is certainly one of the most common.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We all have our vices.
> Alcohol is certainly one of the most common.




even jesus had his vices... 

well, he was a carpenter!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> even jesus had his vices...
> 
> well, he was a carpenter!


Water wasn't safe to drink back then., either.


----------



## johnandjade

it needs centered but its a lot better than a stupid half eaten apple


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189152
> 
> 
> it needs centered but its a lot better than a stupid half eaten apple


In think a half eaten apple could beat us this year in football.......
But thanks for the support.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> In think a half eaten apple could beat us this year in football.......
> But thanks for the support.




just think, every time i'm taking someone's picture... i won't ask them to say 'cheese' , it's going to be 'go cocks!!' 

it's funny in the childishness and fantastically brilliant as to why


----------



## johnandjade

someone must have tired themselves out..


----------



## johnandjade

i'm now convinced that the 'bum wiggle' is out of enjoyment or a reflex. 
i spent around 20mins a few nights ago giving fido head rubs, when i stopped he went to one of the fake plants and rubbed his head on one of the leaves.... 

after a 20min shell rub session with the wiggles, he has been known to show the same behaviour as above, though with shell... and even more wiggling! 

it may not be very scientific, granted, but it makes me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't know if you ever read my butt scratching post, but a year or two ago I mounted brush heads to the walls of my tortoise enclosure and two of my tortoises visited it regularly. Then one day all interest in them stopped. Period.
I never did figure out the what and the why. The brushes are still there, too.


----------



## johnandjade

sleepy degus yesterday. the boys.



baldricks fur on his nose has never grew back fully, though its now the only way to tell him apart from neo. 





the girls went cute enough to snap... the degus or jade


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Has anyone mentioned the photo deadline to Adam?
I don't know if he wants to get the 'Tidge into the 2017 calendar or not.............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Do NOT tell my husband about this!!!!!!!


The internet is full of praise for this heart attack on a bun.
It wasn't very good.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know if you ever read my butt scratching post, but a year or two ago I mounted brush heads to the walls of my tortoise enclosure and two of my tortoises visited it regularly. Then one day all interest in them stopped. Period.
> I never did figure out the what and the why. The brushes are still there, too.




i may have, i do remember doing homework on here about it.... the 8th wonder of the world i guess


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone mentioned the photo deadline to Adam?
> I don't know if he wants to get the 'Tidge into the 2017 calendar or not.............




good shout!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The internet is full of praise for this heart attack on a bun.
> It wasn't very good.




it looks awesome!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The actual sandwich...even less apetizing.


johnandjade said:


> it looks awesome!


I felt myself die just a little with each rubbery, greasy bite.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The actual sandwich...even less apetizing.
> 
> I felt myself die just a little with each rubbery, greasy bite.




now it SOUNDS awesome as well!!  

we actually had 2 different take outs on saturday! jade wanted indian food, i wanted a pappa me's ( pappa johns) so we got both.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> lets monday


I wanted to look away but couldn't


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> now it SOUNDS awesome as well!!
> 
> we actually had 2 different take outs on saturday! jade wanted indian food, i wanted a pappa me's ( pappa johns) so we got both.


I detest Indian food.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so fido has decided he's a russian!
> 
> View attachment 189142
> View attachment 189143
> 
> 
> home to make a 'quick fix' by moving backdrop over the tarp he's clawing into


Where there's a will there's a way!
Was he after the leaves?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I wanted to look away but couldn't




i still can't see the money supermarket ads with picturing ed and me!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> We all have our vices.
> Alcohol is certainly one of the most common.


I don't have any vices - just hobbies


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Where there's a will there's a way!
> Was he after the leaves?




not sure, they are silk. he has eaten one before which is why we pinned them up. silly tort


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I don't have any vices - just hobbies




im using that one!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm now convinced that the 'bum wiggle' is out of enjoyment or a reflex.
> i spent around 20mins a few nights ago giving fido head rubs, when i stopped he went to one of the fake plants and rubbed his head on one of the leaves....
> 
> after a 20min shell rub session with the wiggles, he has been known to show the same behaviour as above, though with shell... and even more wiggling!
> 
> it may not be very scientific, granted, but it makes me


I have caught Lola in the act of wiggling his behind against the edge of his tunnel a few times recently. I think he enjoys it too.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The actual sandwich...even less apetizing.
> 
> I felt myself die just a little with each rubbery, greasy bite.


Sounds delicious - NOT!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I detest Indian food.


I only like the mildly spicy stuff but I do enjoy Indian food occasionally.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have caught Lola in the act of wiggling his behind against the edge of his tunnel a few times recently. I think he enjoys it too.




good enough for me


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not sure, they are silk. he has eaten one before which is why we pinned them up. silly tort


Have you been watching any Tarzan films lately?
Maybe that's what's given him ideas!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I only like the mildly spicy stuff but I do enjoy Indian food occasionally.



korma for me every time! i don't enjoy eating 'rice n spice' ... no flavour!! 

hmmm, that a tasteless curry that's making my head leak!! 

never seen the apeal


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> korma for me every time! i don't enjoy eating 'rice n spice' ... no flavour!!
> 
> hmmm, that a tasteless curry that's making my head leak!!
> 
> never seen the apeal


Nor me. I think it's all 'who can be the most macho' behaviour.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Nor me. I think it's all 'who can be the most macho' behaviour.



how have you been miss lyn??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how have you been miss lyn??


Sorry John disappeared for a while to get something for my tea.
All great with me thanks, just plodding on as usual and chasing my tail - as usual!
Only 2 weeks to half term so looking forward to that.
Can't believe how quickly time is flying by!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sorry John disappeared for a while to get something for my tea.
> All great with me thanks, just plodding on as usual and chasing my tail - as usual!
> Only 2 weeks to half term so looking forward to that.
> Can't believe how quickly time is flying by!




it has been a a quick year for me as well. only 2 weeks, eyes on the prize!! glad all is well


----------



## johnandjade

it's only 2030hrs, and calling it a night. nos da friends


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Starting to get nasty.
> The eye should be to our north, but it's a gigantic storm. Strong cat 4 again.
> It keeps changing course.
> Have you spoken to your mom?


Hi Ed how are you? What of the hurricane?

Please stay safe and take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say:






Won't be staying long: am not feeling well.
​


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be staying long: am not feeling well.
> ​


Sorry you're not feeling well.  Hope you're better soon!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I am very excited: I submitted Elsa's photo for the forum Calendar Contest!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I detest Indian food.


Indian food is YUMMY !


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Indian food is YUMMY !


I agree!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be staying long: am not feeling well.
> ​




oh no   

hope you're feeling better soon ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I am very excited: I submitted Elsa's photo for the forum Calendar Contest!!!




 best of luck


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, another day in paradise begins.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

0630... time to go wake jade. i best stick the kettle on..


----------



## johnandjade

walking to work again (go me ) 

lets all go be our usual amazing selves


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be staying long: am not feeling well.
> ​


I hope you feel better soon Gillian x


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Indian food is YUMMY !


I too love Indian food. It's about flavour, not heat. 

Writing it all off in a sweeping statement is a bit like saying you don't like cheese. There's such a huge variety of flavours, textures and types that there's bound to be something that you actually like 

For those in the UK, I really recommend the Spice Tailor sauces. They're really simple and taste fantastic. You seem to be able to get them in all the supermarkets. They have heat ratings for those who don't like hot food. 

I ignore the instructions to some extent and put loads of veggies in as well as meat.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. Happy Tuesday to you all


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. Happy Tuesday to you all




good morning mum . how are you today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . how are you today?


Good morning John. I'm trying to find my get up and go... it's probably in the coffee jar


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. I'm trying to find my get up and go... it's probably in the coffee jar




i've had 2 cups of tea and now having a coffee


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed how are you? What of the hurricane?
> 
> Please stay safe and take care.


The hurricane totally missed this area of Florida. Thanks.
And I'm just fine.
You?
Why are you not feeling well?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I too love Indian food. It's about flavour, not heat.
> 
> Writing it all off in a sweeping statement is a bit like saying you don't like cheese. There's such a huge variety of flavours, textures and types that there's bound to be something that you actually like
> 
> For those in the UK, I really recommend the Spice Tailor sauces. They're really simple and taste fantastic. You seem to be able to get them in all the supermarkets. They have heat ratings for those who don't like hot food.
> 
> I ignore the instructions to some extent and put loads of veggies in as well as meat.
> View attachment 189221


I've tried a lot of it. I don't like any of the flavors. I don't like curry and most of the consistancy is unpleasant to me.
Strangely enough, we have an Indian restaurant (Owned by my previous neighbor) that sells a pretty good PAD TAI. Go figure.
BTW my wife doesn't like cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've tried a lot of it. I don't like any of the flavors. I don't like curry and most of the consistancy is unpleasant to me.
> Strangely enough, we have an Indian restaurant (Owned by my previous neighbor) that sells a pretty good PAD TAI. Go figure.
> BTW my wife doesn't like cheese.


My point is that there's far more to Indian food than curry. There are some fantastic breads and pastries and rice dishes and... 

I could say I don't like American food (not true by the way) simply because in the UK what's presented as American is burgers, ribs and fried chicken and I'm not that fond of any of it. There is great American food - give me a good chowder or key lime pie any day! It's just that opportunities to taste good examples are not available often over here.

We have large Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi communities over here thanks to the days of the former British Empire and "Indian" food cooked and served has changed and improved beyond recognition in the last 40 years. 

Round here we also have a Nepali community (families of British Army Gurkhas) and that's different again... still in the "Indian" bracket. I love a good Nepali Momo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Even when I ate at Nigels house (The restaurants owner) and he just cooked some simple blue crab. The taste was very strange to me. Unpleasant.
I'm not a food snob. As you may already know and I'm very fond of some very unusual Japanese foods, etc. that would have a lot of folks running away.
Lets just say that as of today, I haven't encountered any Indian food that I thought was very good. Now that being said....Most of my Indian food experience has been limited to just a few restaurants. None of them vegetarian only, but all of them Indian natives from India.
I'm not big into pastries, etc. But I will continue to be adventurous and try more dishes in the future.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe it's some sort of a mental block.
I seem to remember liking Cuban food until I dated and broke up with a Cuban girlfriend.


----------



## johnandjade

so the clown craze is over here now.. i must admit it appeals to my sense of humour.. the problem is over here people are too fond of knives and i have no doubt it will lead to violence


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's some sort of a mental block.
> I seem to remember liking Cuban food until I dated and broke up with a Cuban girlfriend.




good morning ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> so the clown craze is over here now.. i must admit it appeals to my sense of humour.. the problem is over here people are too fond of knives and i have no doubt it will lead to violence


You don't see any comedy in a clown being chased with a knife?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed!


Good morning.
It should be a good day because I'm foreman, there is no school, so the bus lot is empty AND I've figured out how to watch live T.V. and news on this computer. Oh, and we're all off tomorrow because of the Jewish holiday.


----------



## JoesMum

Comedy on tv or a show is one thing. Clown horror masks and terrorising kids on their way to school or old people isn't funny. 

There are some British youths taking things too far at the moment. The "craze" is here in Kent too. 

It's widely reported in the British press as being a US import. I have no idea whether or not that's true.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Comedy on tv or a show is one thing. Clown horror masks and terrorising kids on their way to school or old people isn't funny.
> 
> There are some British youths taking things too far at the moment. The "craze" is here in Kent too.
> 
> It's widely reported in the British press as being a US import. I have no idea whether or not that's true.


It's true.
That crap has been going on here for a while.
Amazing that no one has been shot.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wearing my forum shirt today


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's true.
> That crap has been going on here for a while.
> Amazing that no one has been shot.


We don't have the option of shooting... 

It's tempting though!


----------



## Marinated mamma

Hi guys! I'm off to Cornwall on Sunday for a week looking forward to that! Not looking forward to the coach journey but hey a week away is a week away


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm off to Cornwall on Sunday for a week looking forward to that! Not looking forward to the coach journey but hey a week away is a week away


Very cool.
What's in Cornwall?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Apparently some people are afraid of clowns.


----------



## Marinated mamma

JoesMum said:


> Comedy on tv or a show is one thing. Clown horror masks and terrorising kids on their way to school or old people isn't funny.
> 
> There are some British youths taking things too far at the moment. The "craze" is here in Kent too.
> 
> It's widely reported in the British press as being a US import. I have no idea whether or not that's true.


Ah this killer clown craze is not on! It's funny if you make. Video for you tube where you prank your friends but scaring the bee Jesus out of little kids is not funny! Down here there's a lady who is 72 who got woken up to a clown with a melting face standing on her back garden welding a knife with a spotlight shining on him! She nearly had a heart attack! She doesn't have the slightest knowledge of the killer clown craze she's not on Facebook and the like! So she phoned the police convienced a clown psychopath was trying to murder her like a horror film bless her! I thought it was disgusting behaviour! I mean I know about it and that would have freaked me out!


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very cool.
> What's in Cornwall?


My mum and my eldest goes to school there! (He's won a scholarship as he plays rugby) so going to have some Cornish cream teas and pasties and take my youngest for a nice break


----------



## Marinated mamma

I love pasties!


----------



## Marinated mamma

ZEROPILOT said:


> Even when I ate at Nigels house (The restaurants owner) and he just cooked some simple blue crab. The taste was very strange to me. Unpleasant.
> I'm not a food snob. As you may already know and I'm very fond of some very unusual Japanese foods, etc. that would have a lot of folks running away.
> Lets just say that as of today, I haven't encountered any Indian food that I thought was very good. Now that being said....Most of my Indian food experience has been limited to just a few restaurants. None of them vegetarian only, but all of them Indian natives from India.
> I'm not big into pastries, etc. But I will continue to be adventurous and try more dishes in the future.


I do love a tasty bit of Indian scran! My favourite is a damn good biriani! If done correctly can taste pretty amaze balls! I love food! And what with the pasties coming to the forefront of my mind I can't stop thinking about food! 
On that note off to the kitchen I pop ......


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You don't see any comedy in a clown being chased with a knife?




only if it's trying to run in those extremely large shoes


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It should be a good day because I'm foreman, there is no school, so the bus lot is empty AND I've figured out how to watch live T.V. and news on this computer. Oh, and we're all off tomorrow because of the Jewish holiday.




result!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Comedy on tv or a show is one thing. Clown horror masks and terrorising kids on their way to school or old people isn't funny.
> 
> There are some British youths taking things too far at the moment. The "craze" is here in Kent too.
> 
> It's widely reported in the British press as being a US import. I have no idea whether or not that's true.




it's the ones caught on CCTV at night just walking around that i fink funny. 

terrorising kids with weapons, no.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wearing my forum shirt today




wayhey jade has hardly had hers off


----------



## johnandjade

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm off to Cornwall on Sunday for a week looking forward to that! Not looking forward to the coach journey but hey a week away is a week away




hey mamma! hope you have a great time


----------



## johnandjade

only thing better than a burger king...

a free one!!!  

the girl serving asked me to do a survey to boost her numbers, and she gave me ny meal free today


----------



## johnandjade

this guy must be looking at some serious jail time


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks, Buddy.


----------



## johnandjade

i have an image in my head of the cops arresting one of these clowns...

ok empty out your pockets sir...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If my back lets me...I plan on digging for more tortoise eggs this afternoon.
The ground is relatively dry. It hasn't rained in two whole days!
I'm convinced that there are eggs. Finding them is another thing altogether.
The weather is cooling down and soon it will be in the 60s at night. I'd rather have them in my incubator.


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, Ed!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday, Ed!!!


Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> If my back lets me...I plan on digging for more tortoise eggs this afternoon.
> The ground is relatively dry. It hasn't rained in two whole days!
> I'm convinced that there are eggs. Finding them is another thing altogether.
> The weather is cooling down and soon it will be in the 60s at night. I'd rather have them in my incubator.




. best of luck


----------



## johnandjade

appointment time with the councillor:/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> appointment time with the councillor:/


Cool.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I hope you feel better soon Gillian x


Good evening Linda. Thanks a lot your kind words.


----------



## johnandjade

well that went ok, bit of an eye opener. back again next week


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> well that went ok, bit of an eye opener. back again next week


How so?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How so?




the affect on the relationship, an angle i have never considered


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> oh no
> 
> hope you're feeling better soon ma'am


Good evening John, and hope you are well.

Thanks very much your support - appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well.  Hope you're better soon!!!


Thanks so much your sweet words.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John, and hope you are well.
> 
> Thanks very much your support - appreciate it.




hopefully you're back to normal again


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hopefully you're back to normal again



Not yet I'm afraid. I've had a terrible tummy ache, and even after a doctor's visit, medications have done nothing so far!

Thanks your concern, John.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Unexpected twist to the day. I ended up zooming in to my governor school to interview candidates for Assistant Principal as the original governor was unwell. 

Finally finished at 5pm!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Not yet I'm afraid. I've had a terrible tummy ache, and even after a doctor's visit, medications have done nothing so far!
> 
> Thanks your concern, John.




oh no  sorry to hear  sending good vibes your way


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Unexpected twist to the day. I ended up zooming in to my governor school to interview candidates for Assistant Principal as the original governor was unwell.
> 
> Finally finished at 5pm!




joes mum to the rescue again!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> joes mum to the rescue again!!


Top tip: when you have more than one panel... don't say at the end "well it went better than the other panel".

He didn't make it to the afternoon session.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone at CDR.

And a *special* message for @ZEROPILOT (Ed)










Gillian and Oli! ​







​
​


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> oh no  sorry to hear  sending good vibes your way


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Top tip: when you have more than one panel... don't say at the end "well it went better than the other panel".
> 
> He didn't make it to the afternoon session.




ooopssee! 

the outcome, it was the outcome that went better


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.​




good night ma'am. a good nights sleep will do the job with a bit of luck.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da all. ed, enjoy your night and good luck finding eggs


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Busy day.
I ended up buying another 400 square feet of the same flooring because Home Depot isn't going to carry it anymore and I don't want the floors to look like a mismatched quilt.
Now I've got to rip up the kitchen, the hallway and one bedroom.
I'm trying to get myself motivated now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> WAIT ! i love you ! i love having you in the CDR. I'm sure we ALL do. I'm sorry i havent been on alot lately. School is really killing me. I miss being on the forum ALL the time. And I do try to pop in when I can.
> And I'm taking a little break from my essay so i'm here reading the posts from this weekend


Golly, thanks! 
I love you, too.
Hope school's getting a bit easier.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No Adam?


Occasionally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I can't bear to hear it when ANYONE speaks about themselves negatively. It's never true!!!
> 
> Lately, I've had to think long and hard about not letting my happiness or even my sadness depend on anyone else. I constantly remind myself that it's MY job to be happy. It's MY job to live a good and fulfilling life. No one else can or should carry the weight of my life on their shoulders.
> 
> I sincerely hope and wish you can find your own happiness and share it with people in your life from time to time. Also, it's always been my experience that whenever I tell myself that "I'm feeling unloved" I'm actually ignoring the people that do really care about me. I'm guessing you are more loved than you realize in your dark moments.


Tis true.
So there! 
I am happy. 
Sad is the new happy. 
Yep, I have dark moments, but they make the light ones lighter when they pop along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Well, I think it bothered you far more than it bothered me...
> 
> The song from "Frozen" suddenly comes to mind..."Let it go" "Let it goooo" -What!? I'm around kids all day and can do a wicked Elsa when I'm driving the minivan.


Combination of bothers. 
Bother them. 
If I can be bothered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How can you feel unloved ? When you are part of the TFO ! We are 45,000 strong . That's a large family that all listen and love ya ! And have a lot incommon with you ! Sorry for the bad spelling !


Thanks, Grandpa.
But most of those 45,000 don't know me or i don't know them. 
And not all of those that do know me will listen or love me.
Which is fine. 
I need some cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Happy birthday to @Marinated mamma for yesterday... sorry we're late in the CDR!
> 
> I suppose I'd better get up and take daughter to work. It's either that or lose the use of my car for the day!


Oooooooopppppssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
happy belated birthday, @Marinated mamma 
Hope you had a smashing day.
Sorry i wasn't about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's actually pretty wonderful.


Tisn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is Adams room.
> If we didn't love him, we wouldn't come back.


The Cold Dark Room has a life of its own. 
It can exist quite happily without me.
Which is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> For a group as large as ours to always see eye to eye and agree about everything would not be possible.
> Disagreement will often strengthen a friendship due to better understanding in my opinion. (Or completely wreck the relationship)


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I love the 60's !


I'm rather fond of the 1420's myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - he said he'll be back for Hallowe'en, if he's popped in at all he hasn't posted.
> How's the back Ed?


Halloween may be early this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I sure like him, BUT I WOULD come back. I like lots of people that post here.


Yep.
Glad to hear it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I do really like it here ! There are great people Evan though they all have one or problems ( problems = Torts ) and we all have and love them sometimes more then people ! It brings us all together ! We can talk about our problems , likes and dislikes openly . And we try to help and watch out for each other .


Hear! hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my, yesterday was a complete right off . first time in around 3-4 years i called in sick to work. i think my body is trying to tell me it can't take anymore than a couple of beers anymore. only stopped being sick this morning, was in a lot of pain and struggled to breathe at times  even anti sickness meds wouldn't work. not fun at all! that was a new experience and i didn't enjoy it  time to induce sleep and hopefully be feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> hopefully everyone is having a good weekend and are well


Ow! Ow ow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ceiling just fell down. 
Oh goodness.
Back in a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Busy day.
> I ended up buying another 400 square feet of the same flooring because Home Depot isn't going to carry it anymore and I don't want the floors to look like a mismatched quilt.
> Now I've got to rip up the kitchen, the hallway and one bedroom.
> I'm trying to get myself motivated now.




you're not a man... you're a MACHINE!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, glad to see adam back


----------



## johnandjade

usual up at 0530, didn't get up till 0640  i hate running late! had to get a johnny cab into work


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> usual up at 0530, didn't get up till 0640  i hate running late! had to get a johnny cab into work


Good morning CDR!

Good morning John... it's horrible when you end up running late like that. 

Good morning Adam. We appear to have had Hallowe'en a couple of weeks early. I hope the ceiling isn't too disastrous!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Combination of bothers.
> Bother them.
> If I can be bothered.


----------



## JoesMum

From today's Times newspaper



And they report that an 18 year old has been fined £90 after conviction for antisocial behaviour - scaring primary school kids - hopefully there'll be a few more dished out and this will settle down.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> Good morning John... it's horrible when you end up running late like that.
> 
> Good morning Adam. We appear to have had Hallowe'en a couple of weeks early. I hope the ceiling isn't too disastrous!




morning mum hope you have a good day

i was still at work a half hr early! no time for tea or animals this morning though.


----------



## johnandjade

think this would be enough juice to power up the airhorn @ZEROPILOT ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> As a friend who is older and has been there...less drinking is better.
> Nothing good ever comes from drinking. And you are such an impressive young man.


Philosophy.
"Oh, Immanuel Cant,
Was a real pissant,
Who was very rarely stable,
Heidegger, Heidegger,
Was a boozy beggar,
Who could drink you under the table.
David Hume,
Could have consumed,
In any drinking stable
And Wittgenstein 
was a beery swine,
Who was twice as sloshed as Schlegel.

There's nothing Nietzsche
Couldn't teach ya,
Of the raising of the wrist.
Socrates himself was permanently pissed.

John Stuart Mill 
Of his own free will
On 14 pints of shandy was particularly ill,
Plato they say,
Could knock it away,
Half a crate of whisky every day,
Aristotle, Aristotle
Was a bugger for the bottle,
Bond was fond of a dram.
And René Descartes 
Was a drunken fart,
I drink therefore I am.

Socrates himself is particularly missed.
A lovely little thinker 
But a trouble when he's pissed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm 51 now and I've always been able to lift things that most folks can't. It's kind of legendary in my circle of friends. But ive noticed in the last year or so that my stamina is going away.
> The moment I lift anything heavy, my arms start to shake. I can't hold it very long. Now I lift differently and have injured my back.
> It's rough the reality of getting older.
> My mind is still about 27.
> The rest of me is in steep decline.


51 also.
I managed to lift a huge carpet the other day and carry it for a neighbour.
Then it took me about three hours to stop shaking and get my breath back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She's very wise....


YY UR 
YY UB
ICUR
YY 4 me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a brand new note,
> View attachment 188741
> 
> 
> and some how i managed
> View attachment 188742
> View attachment 188743


Worth about a quid, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188704
> 
> 
> i hope i'm not a bad parent


Lots of similar looking fungi.
Could be one of a thousand species.
99% Harmless in small amounts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone here interested in getting a tortoise into the calendar?
> I don't think I'll do it this year.
> I no longer own Bertha and my other tortoises are very average looking.


Tidgy has insisted on entering again.
She thinks she is Twiggy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> this is the voting advice from last year's contest:
> 
> "Post, as a reply to THIS THREAD, your top THREE picks. If you post 4 picks, I will choose which 3 you really wanted. You may NOT vote for the same photo 3 times. "
> 
> So the voting is the same, however each 'winner' getting a prize is new.


I remember adding them all up.
Repeatedly.
Yup, three votes each.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Elsa is plenty big: 7.5 inches long and about 7 years old. I don't brumate her for 3 reasons: 1) i don't know how,
> 2) I'm kind of afraid to because I know things can go wrong even in the best situations, so I honestly haven't tried to learn how to brumate her, and 3) I'd miss her.


Same reasons for Tidgy.
No brumation for her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well my boss has successfully 'urated' me off this week. i am no longer going above and beyond, and looking for another job.


Got any secretarial skills ?
I could do with a secretary or a builder and plasterer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy.
> The news just reported that Mathew killed 800 people in Haiti.


Tragedy.
For several days now my heart has been going out to the people of Haiti.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Glad JoesSis is Ok. As you say - much better to take on a post than a tractor!
> Definitely the lesser of two evils!


wifey put a big weevil and a little weevil in my digestive biscuits.
I found the big one but must have eaten the other.
At least it was the lesser of two weevils.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello all!
> & goodnight Lyn
> IM GETTIG A DACHSHUND PUPPY TOMORROW ! For only 450. Pure breed


How lovely.
I'm hoping to encounter some piccies in a mo as I carry on with my catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy!!
> Three members looking to give away their tortoises to good homes and each got hit by TROLLS with no posts, ever, looking to grab them.
> One guy had three posts....All inquiring about free tortoises and all different species!
> My fingers are getting sore from warning these well meaning members about trolls lurking here.
> It's getting to be really bad.


Shouldn't be permitted.
The system is failing us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so fido has decided he's a russian!
> 
> View attachment 189142
> View attachment 189143
> 
> 
> home to make a 'quick fix' by moving backdrop over the tarp he's clawing into


That should have been a Calendar Comp entry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We all have our vices.
> Alcohol is certainly one of the most common.


Cheese is pretty widespread, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone mentioned the photo deadline to Adam?
> I don't know if he wants to get the 'Tidge into the 2017 calendar or not.............


Hopefully, she's in.
Thanks for the nod, Ed.
I got my confirmation e-mail last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am very excited: I submitted Elsa's photo for the forum Calendar Contest!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go ELSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've tried a lot of it. I don't like any of the flavors. I don't like curry and most of the consistancy is unpleasant to me.
> Strangely enough, we have an Indian restaurant (Owned by my previous neighbor) that sells a pretty good PAD TAI. Go figure.
> BTW my wife doesn't like cheese.



Not like cheese ?????????
Impossible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently some people are afraid of clowns.


Coulrophobia.
been used in Doctor Who, Steven King etc.
Its very common.
I hate them, but not afraid.
Hit one with a haddock once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, glad to see adam back


Good afternoon, John.
Back for the Calendar Contest.
But it's not up yet, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> Good morning John... it's horrible when you end up running late like that.
> 
> Good morning Adam. We appear to have had Hallowe'en a couple of weeks early. I hope the ceiling isn't too disastrous!


Afternoon, Linda.
Pretty disastrous, not just plaster but hugh chunks of cement and pebbles.
Three bags of debris, directly on one of Tidgy's resting places.
Luckily she was asleep on the sofa (I know).
Would have been fatal if any of us had been walking through the door at the time.
More repair work for me, if i can manage it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 189284


Hi, Cameron.
Yep.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Linda.
> Pretty disastrous, not just plaster but hugh chunks of cement and pebbles.
> Three bags of debris, directly on one of Tidgy's resting places.
> Luckily she was asleep on the sofa (I know).
> Would have been fatal if any of us had been walking through the door at the time.
> More repair work for me, if i can manage it.


Erk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, gang! 
Been very busy, got lots done but may have overdone the decorating and DIY.
Started coughing up blood again and am very weak and dizzy all the time. 
Still mustn't grumble, life is pretty good otherwise.
I'm back and half of you seem to have stopped posting.
Hmmmm.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, gang!
> Been very busy, got lots done but may have overdone the decorating and DIY.
> Started coughing up blood again and am very weak and dizzy all the time.
> Still mustn't grumble, life is pretty good otherwise.
> I'm back and half of you seem to have stopped posting.
> Hmmmm.


Your health issues don't sound good Adam.  You have been to a doctor, I assume?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Your health issues don't sound good Adam.  You have been to a doctor, I assume?


Nope.
I am dying.
Tis not a problem.
Am not going back into isolation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I am dying.
> Tis not a problem.
> Am not going back into isolation.


Please ignore this last message.
Feeling ill and sorry for myself.
Stop it Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My Muslim friend from Leeds has been visiting Morocco, so it was great to see her and she brought over some lovely cheese as well as Marmite and is going to post me a Doctor Who magazine as she forgot to bring it. 
She's great but went home today.
Lovely to see her, though.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Linda.
> Pretty disastrous, not just plaster but hugh chunks of cement and pebbles.
> Three bags of debris, directly on one of Tidgy's resting places.
> Luckily she was asleep on the sofa (I know).
> Would have been fatal if any of us had been walking through the door at the time.
> More repair work for me, if i can manage it.




oh dear


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please ignore this last message.
> Feeling ill and sorry for myself.
> Stop it Adam.


We are all dying. Some are doing it faster than others.


----------



## johnandjade

wee bit of overtime tonight to restore paint work ... i enjoy it and my boss WONT be paid for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We are all dying. Some are doing it faster than others.


Quite right.
The three things guaranteed in life.
being born.
Dying.
paying tax.


----------



## johnandjade

PARP!! excuse me! 

...turns up volume on radio to hide the smell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Josh is online. 
Maybe the voting will begin shortly.
Can't wait to see the competition for The Tidge. 
Sure to be some beautiful torts and wonderful photographs.


----------



## jaizei

JoesMum said:


> We are all dying. Some are doing it faster than others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 189311


I've outlived both of them!


----------



## johnandjade

going home to an empty house, jades off swimming


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going home to an empty house, jades off swimming


Is she still doing darts ?
Wonder if you could combine the two.
Swimming and darts.
Swarts. 
What a great idea, it may catch on.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is she still doing darts ?
> Wonder if you could combine the two.
> Swimming and darts.
> Swarts.
> What a great idea, it may catch on.




nope. i thought it would help her deal with social situations.. it had the opposite effect:/


----------



## johnandjade

the collection for you adam



i also have a set for ed, he sent me a box of stuff including forum t shirts and mazuri for fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the collection for you adam
> View attachment 189318
> 
> 
> i also have a set for ed, he sent me a box of stuff including forum t shirts and mazuri for fido


Terrific! 
Thanks, John.
Saw these posted but didn't know it was for me, how nice.
Saw Jade modelling the t-shirt, too.
Great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The competition is now up and running.
Vote for who you like, people.
Tidgy is biting her toenails.
So am I.
(biting Tidgy's nails, not my own.)


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good night ma'am. a good nights sleep will do the job with a bit of luck.


Good evening John. Hope you are well back there.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific!
> Thanks, John.
> Saw these posted but didn't know it was for me, how nice.
> Saw Jade modelling the t-shirt, too.
> Great.




i have a scottish one for ed  i didn't forget you asking for one in spain, i figure you'd prefer an english one?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The competition is now up and running.
> Vote for who you like, people.
> Tidgy is biting her toenails.
> So am I.
> (biting Tidgy's nails, not my own.)




have to wait for jade so we can vote together


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. Hope you are well back there.




how are you feeling today miss gillian?


----------



## JoesMum

What? Where do you vote? I can't find it!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how are you feeling today miss gillian?


Slightly better, SIR! 

I'm afraid medications are not a magic wand. Wish they were.

Thanks *SO MUCH* your concern, John. Appreciate it.


----------



## johnandjade

speaking of t shirts ... jade got me a surprise yesterday!!!



can anyone guess the origin of it?? 

the answer is not internet shopping!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Slightly better, SIR!
> 
> I'm afraid medications are not a magic wand. Wish they were.
> 
> Thanks *SO MUCH* your concern, John. Appreciate it.




we all care about each other here . glad you're starting to mend, it's not fair being under the weather at all .


----------



## johnandjade

* bonus question... 

what is the name of the character on the shirt??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have a scottish one for ed  i didn't forget you asking for one in spain, i figure you'd prefer an english one?


Don't really do T-shirts.
Welsh or Scottish would be nicer for me, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have to wait for jade so we can vote together


Voting lasts until Tuesday, I think, so plenty of time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What? Where do you vote? I can't find it!


Tis under Tortoise Forum Contests near the top of the Forum home page.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't really do T-shirts.
> Welsh or Scottish would be nicer for me, though.



i'll hunt down another one of each and then you both can have both


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> speaking of t shirts ... jade got me a surprise yesterday!!!
> View attachment 189319
> 
> 
> can anyone guess the origin of it??
> 
> the answer is not internet shopping!


Mugs Murphy from your favourite Red Dwarf.
Points ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't really do T-shirts.
> Welsh or Scottish would be nicer for me, though.




i think i remember reading dr who being mentioned in back story... to the interweb googlebooble machine i go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll hunt down another one of each and then you both can have both


Don't be too generous. 
I'm not spending more than £2.50 on you.
And that'll come out of your coin collection.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mugs Murphy from your favourite Red Dwarf.
> Points ?




that's how it is done sir!! (puts on fes to tip hat) ... 




please excuse my tired eyes, i'm also in my onsie! it's awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's how it is done sir!! (puts on fes to tip hat) ...
> 
> View attachment 189323
> 
> 
> please excuse my tired eyes, i'm also in my onsie! it's awesome


You look very dashing! 
Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How many points ?


----------



## johnandjade

points aplenty!! 12.78! 

the onesie has a ahem, ' zipped bottom flap' or bombardier doors if you will!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> points aplenty!! 12.78!
> 
> the onesie has a ahem, ' zipped bottom flap' or bombardier doors if you will!


Too much information!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i think i remember reading dr who being mentioned in back story... to the interweb googlebooble machine i go!




nope. i must have made that up!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be too generous.
> I'm not spending more than £2.50 on you.
> And that'll come out of your coin collection.




it's pocket money for the bank of the tidge


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too much information!




i tried to get a picture, no joy.. i need a jade.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope. i must have made that up!


Think so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i tried to get a picture, no joy.. i need a jade.


We do NOT wish to see your bombadier doors, thank you very much.


----------



## johnandjade

waiting on the asda shopping being delivered. or as we say ; 

'say waiting oan that asda bringin' up ma messages'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We do NOT wish to see your bombadier doors, thank you very much.




funny part when you say it like that.. the troops would paint planes and bombs... remember that tattoo i have . 

a terrible image i know!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> waiting on the asda shopping being delivered. or as we say ;
> 
> 'say waiting oan that asda bringin' up ma messages'


Or as we say here:
Delivery service ???
You gotta be kidding.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We do NOT wish to see your bombadier doors, thank you very much.




again you mean


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or as we say here:
> Delivery service ???
> You gotta be kidding.




nope! delivered up 4 flights of stairs to our door! beer, cigarettes... as well as some things jade ordered.. i think she said it was groceries but who knows.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> again you mean


I am still in therapy.
So are several of the others, i understand.
So is the therapist.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am still in therapy.
> So are several of the others, i understand.
> So is the therapist.




it's going to make the paper or tv one day


----------



## johnandjade

really not to shabby at all for this time of year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's going to make the paper or tv one day


It's already on Morocco's most wanted.
Not sure in which sense they mean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189324
> 
> 
> 
> really not to shabby at all for this time of year!


Horrible.
Cold, wet and nearly freezing at night.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's already on Morocco's most wanted.
> Not sure in which sense they mean.




well if it has to be in the top ten i hope its number 1 :/


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter is headed up to Glasgow to celebrate her birthday this weekend with some university friends who live there.

She was debating whether a sparkly fleece-lined kagoule and wellies would be suitable clubbing attire.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Horrible.
> Cold, wet and nearly freezing at night.




... onesie. 

i actually put on a set of longmes at night, sleep in them.. hop out of bed and put on my work stuff. roasty toasty


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is headed up to Glasgow to celebrate her birthday this weekend with some university friends who live there.
> 
> She was debating whether a sparkly fleece-lined kagoule and wellies would be suitable clubbing attire.



yip, its a safe bet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... onesie.
> 
> i actually put on a set of longmes at night, sleep in them.. hop out of bed and put on my work stuff. roasty toasty


Only boxer shorts here.
It's a little cooler now, so i've had to put a sheet on the bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is headed up to Glasgow to celebrate her birthday this weekend with some university friends who live there.
> 
> She was debating whether a sparkly fleece-lined kagoule and wellies would be suitable clubbing attire.


Today, probably a yes.


----------



## johnandjade

another spot for a sticker,



back of the tablet


----------



## johnandjade

taaadahh!!! (jazz hands)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> taaadahh!!! (jazz hands)
> View attachment 189329


Make sure you point out the Bud to @Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure you point out the Bud to @Grandpa Turtle 144


Why ? The 2 things I can always spot is torts and my " Bud " ! But I cannot reach it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why ? The 2 things I can always spot is torts and my " Bud " ! But I cannot reach it !


Just so you know your drinking bud is not shaming you and is drinking Bud!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be staying long: am not feeling well.
> ​


Sorry to hear this and hope you are feeling better Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I am very excited: I submitted Elsa's photo for the forum Calendar Contest!!!


Good Luck to you ad Elsa, Bea!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so the clown craze is over here now.. i must admit it appeals to my sense of humour.. the problem is over here people are too fond of knives and i have no doubt it will lead to violence


if anyone jumps out on me I'm going to fake a heart attack and scare the living daylights out of them!


----------



## Lyn W

Marinated mamma said:


> Hi guys! I'm off to Cornwall on Sunday for a week looking forward to that! Not looking forward to the coach journey but hey a week away is a week away


That will be lovely especially if the weather holds.
Are your kids on half term that week?
We have ours a week later.
Have a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189233


Is it your birthday, Ed?
Happy Birthday to you!
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i have an image in my head of the cops arresting one of these clowns...
> 
> ok empty out your pockets sir...


 ............and their getaway car with all the doors and wheels falling off!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> appointment time with the councillor:/


Hope it all went well, John.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Not yet I'm afraid. I've had a terrible tummy ache, and even after a doctor's visit, medications have done nothing so far!
> 
> Thanks your concern, John.


Oh dear, not very pleasant for you Gillian, I hope it won't be long before your fully recovered.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, gang!
> Been very busy, got lots done but may have overdone the decorating and DIY.
> Started coughing up blood again and am very weak and dizzy all the time.
> Still mustn't grumble, life is pretty good otherwise.
> I'm back and half of you seem to have stopped posting.
> Hmmmm.


You've returned on my day off of work and I'm busy working on the house.
A victim of timing.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam!
So Hallowe'en is early this year!
Good to see you back (as opposed to good to see the back of you)
How have you been?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speak to you again in the morning. From work.
I'm using up valuable phone data now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ceiling just fell down.
> Oh goodness.
> Back in a bit.


Goodness! Were you under it?
You could have got plastered without touching a drop!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Speak to you again in the morning. From work.
> I'm using up valuable phone data now.


Hi Ed sorry I missed your birthday, hope you did something special to celebrate!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Is it your birthday, Ed?
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Hope you have a great day!


Did @Marinatedmamma and I share a birthday?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed sorry I missed your birthday, hope you did something special to celebrate!


I did.
NOTHING.
That's pretty special.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear, not very pleasant for you Gillian, I hope it won't be long before your fully recovered.


Yes. Do take care Gillian...And Adam.
We are a sickly bunch.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> think this would be enough juice to power up the airhorn @ZEROPILOT ??
> View attachment 189289


Is that a tub of Saxa I see on the top?
If so that's a clear case of a salt and battery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You've returned on my day off of work and I'm busy working on the house.
> A victim of timing.


Just kidding.
been working on house myself.
Then half a ton of ceiling fell down.
Tonight it's our first very serious rain of the winter season. 
Deafening in here.
Just hoping the rest of the place doesn't collapse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Is that a tub of Saxa I see on the top?
> If so that's a clear case of a salt and battery.


Good lord.
Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did.
> NOTHING.
> That's pretty special.


Sometimes it's just nice not to have to do anything hope you enjoyed your rest!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> been working on house myself.
> Then half a ton of ceiling fell down.
> Tonight it's our first very serious rain of the winter season.
> Deafening in here.
> Just hoping the rest of the place doesn't collapse.


I thought you were joking.
Your roofs aren't accustomed to rain?
Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 51 also.
> I managed to lift a huge carpet the other day and carry it for a neighbour.
> Then it took me about three hours to stop shaking and get my breath back.


I believe age is mind over mats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam!
> So Hallowe'en is early this year!
> Good to see you back (as opposed to good to see the back of you)
> How have you been?


Up and down like an up and downy thing. 
Not too good right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Speak to you again in the morning. From work.
> I'm using up valuable phone data now.


Night, Ed!
Speak properly tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, gang!
> Been very busy, got lots done but may have overdone the decorating and DIY.
> Started coughing up blood again and am very weak and dizzy all the time.
> Still mustn't grumble, life is pretty good otherwise.
> I'm back and half of you seem to have stopped posting.
> Hmmmm.


Adam so sorry you've not been too good You must take it easy.
I recommend sitting down and posting on the CDR for a few months!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please ignore this last message.
> Feeling ill and sorry for myself.
> Stop it Adam.


Thank goodness for that!
Not that I want you feeling down and sorry for yourself but it's a lot better than having you dying!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Goodness! Were you under it?
> You could have got plastered without touching a drop!


It's very close to an archway through to the next room.
Tidgy has a resting spot with food tray and water bowl there. (I know). 
Luckily she never sleeps there or she's be a goner. 
her food tray was smashed to pieces, but the water bowl miraculously survived.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did.
> NOTHING.
> That's pretty special.


Must try that next year.
3 days of nothing at all sounds good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The electric is flickering so if i suddenly stop posting you'll know why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Do take care Gillian...And Adam.
> We are a sickly bunch.


Very sickly right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
Hope you're feeling better.
Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's very close to an archway through to the next room.
> Tidgy has a resting spot with food tray and water bowl there. (I know).
> Luckily she never sleeps there or she's be a goner.
> her food tray was smashed to pieces, but the water bowl miraculously survived.


Thank goodness she was on the sofa!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good lord.
> Good night.


Good night Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did @Marinatedmamma and I share a birthday?


No - I think hers was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought you were joking.
> Your roofs aren't accustomed to rain?
> Hope it's not too bad.


Flat roof - designed for Arabian climate but used by Arabs all over because it's 'traditional'. 
Heavy rains here in the winter months so lots of houses and mosques fall down just with the weight of the water. 
yesterday it only rained a little, the ceiling fell because of constant vibration of people hammering stuff next door, i think. 
it's pretty bad and is going to take me a while to repair.
Or i could pay someone to do a rubbish job.


----------



## Lyn W

Right now I've caught up with everyone I'd better get some sleep or it will be time to get up before I go to bed - ahhh those were the days going to work straight from all night parties!!! Tired - but sober - of course !
I've had a busy few days with work stuff but should quieten down a bit now so hopefully see you all tomorrow.
Nos da and Happy Thursday all!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I believe age is mind over mats.


I used to be rugged.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Adam so sorry you've not been too good You must take it easy.
> I recommend sitting down and posting on the CDR for a few months!


Wish i could.
It's been fun today, as usual.
Hi, Lyn, good couple of days ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness she was on the sofa!


yeah, fast asleep, never stirred.
But i have to dust 3 entire open plan rooms now, plaster dust everywhere and i've got about 3 thousand objects to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right now I've caught up with everyone I'd better get some sleep or it will be time to get up before I go to bed - ahhh those were the days going to work straight from all night parties!!! Tired - but sober - of course !
> I've had a busy few days with work stuff but should quieten down a bit now so hopefully see you all tomorrow.
> Nos da and Happy Thursday all!!


Nos da, Lyn! 
how nice to be saying that again.
if you see what i mean. 
Speak tomorrow, i hope, have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Clubbing, restaurant, flaming sambucas, 2 hours kip on a mates floor, into work where the boss was waiting with a glass of alkaseltzer water. 
Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As predicted, Bea, posts deleted from Calendar Contest. 
@Moozillion 
( others reading, this is not a problem, quite correct and nobody did anything naughty.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it's lovely to be back people.
Feeling much uplifted by all my Cold Dark Room friends today! 
But got to sleep for a bit before i check on the storm damage at first light. 
It's great to have some much needed rain, though i wish it didn't all come at once.
Night night, Roommates. 
Bless you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still 5 hours left of voting on Day One of the Calendar Contest, but it's very exciting so far. 
Some of the pictures have been squashed so Tidgy kind of looks taller and thinner than she should as do some of the others. 
Pictures 13 to 16 all look like the tortoise is flat and have only picked up a couple of votes between them. 
Not sure this is representative of the actual look of the torts. 
Tidgy is asleep but will be moderately pleased with her performance so far. 
But i don't think she's going to make it this year, but it's the taking part that's the main thing and there are so many lovely photos of lovely torts and turtles, i still haven't decided which to vote for. 
See you all tomorrow, folks.
Leila saida.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why ? The 2 things I can always spot is torts and my " Bud " ! But I cannot reach it !




just like spiderman.. 

'bud senses tingling'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ............and their getaway car with all the doors and wheels falling off!!




i wish i could draw, that's a funny image


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all went well, John.




mainly filling out forms. i'm back next week. thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> yeah, fast asleep, never stirred.
> But i have to dust 3 entire open plan rooms now, plaster dust everywhere and i've got about 3 thousand objects to do.







i'm still using ed's vets mantra of work smarter not harder


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! was showing jade ed's videos on youtube... man that's one clever chap!! great, ingenious set up  

... and a cameo from suki  


0630, time to wake jade. early start today to help out one of the lads as he needs away early today.


----------



## johnandjade

a lovley sunny morning here


----------



## johnandjade

look out world, the CDR'ers are going to kick butt!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

I've just take JoesDad to the station as he's working in London today. 

Later I'll be taking our daughter to work... and then picking her up... except I realised as I typed this that JoesDad's car is on the drive so, s0d that for a game of soldiers, she can take my car and I don't need to spend the day taxi driving


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I've just take JoesDad to the station as he's working in London today.
> 
> Later I'll be taking our daughter to work... and then picking her up... except I realised as I typed this that JoesDad's car is on the drive so, s0d that for a game of soldiers, she can take my car and I don't need to spend the day taxi driving






sneaky sneaky . 

morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

so i opened up a branch at 0730 i'm not working in for a lad as a favour and he's still not in!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so i opened up a branch at 0730 i'm not working in for a lad as a favour and he's still not in!!


Don't be late for where you're supposed to be! You may have to close up again


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I had yesterday off. (Jewish holiday.)
I didn't get much done with the house because as I was removing the "STICK-ON" kitchen base, wall molding, it removed a lot of cement from the wall. That's some good glue. So I had to patch the cement and today I'm installing the new, better looking stuff and painting it before I get to laying the new kitchen flooring.
I'm installing it on top of the existing vinyl flooring.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Getting ready to go on over to vote. (calendar)
I'm also voting for president today. We get the absentee ballots. Though i don't remember why we receive them. It allows us to vote early.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I voted on the calendar pics.
a lot of the photos looked distorted. If they will look like that on the calendar, then they are bad photos. If they will look normal in the calendar, then some members are getting screwed out of votes.
There were a couple that I otherwise would have considered.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still 5 hours left of voting on Day One of the Calendar Contest, but it's very exciting so far.
> Some of the pictures have been squashed so Tidgy kind of looks taller and thinner than she should as do some of the others.
> Pictures 13 to 16 all look like the tortoise is flat and have only picked up a couple of votes between them.
> Not sure this is representative of the actual look of the torts.
> Tidgy is asleep but will be moderately pleased with her performance so far.
> But i don't think she's going to make it this year, but it's the taking part that's the main thing and there are so many lovely photos of lovely torts and turtles, i still haven't decided which to vote for.
> See you all tomorrow, folks.
> Leila saida.


That is NOT the look of the actual torts: one of those is my Elsa. She has a lovely, high domed carapace but the way they've done the photo she's squashed flat- looks awful. 
I'm very disappointed.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I had yesterday off. (Jewish holiday.)
> I didn't get much done with the house because as I was removing the "STICK-ON" kitchen base, wall molding, it removed a lot of cement from the wall. That's some good glue. So I had to patch the cement and today I'm installing the new, better looking stuff and painting it before I get to laying the new kitchen flooring.
> I'm installing it on top of the existing vinyl flooring.



good morning ed


----------



## johnandjade

i agree, the pictures fot the comp could be better, far too stretched


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I voted on the calendar pics.
> a lot of the photos looked distorted. If they will look like that on the calendar, then they are bad photos. If they will look normal in the calendar, then some members are getting screwed out of votes.
> There were a couple that I otherwise would have considered.


YES!!! Elsa's photo was really pretty AND hubby made sure it was even BETTER than the required 5 pixels. Her beautiful, round, smooth carapace has been squashed flat as a Russian.  She looks awful- nothing like herself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed


Morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If we are to vote on the photos that we actually feel are the best photos...It's a shame that we can not.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning




how are we today sir? bike weather?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how are we today sir? bike weather?


Yes. But I drove my truck this morning because I need to go to the hardware store this afternoon for some 10' wooden planks.
The weather IS changing. It's far less humid and I've begun to use my tortoise "rain maker".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> YES!!! Elsa's photo was really pretty AND hubby made sure it was even BETTER than the required 5 pixels. Her beautiful, round, smooth carapace has been squashed flat as a Russian.  She looks awful- nothing like herself.


I hate to bug Josh, but this needs to be remedied and we are once again running out of time.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. But I drove my truck this morning because I need to go to the hardware store this afternoon for some 10' wooden planks.
> The weather IS changing. It's far less humid and I've begun to use my tortoise "rain maker".




was watching your videos, the rain feature is awesome!! great idea


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> was watching your videos, the rain feature is awesome!! great idea


A product of my laziness!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I left a remark on the voting thread.
It may get deleted because I don't think you can post there.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A product of my laziness!




not at all, an ingenious solution!


----------



## johnandjade

back to work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> not at all, an ingenious solution!


The rain feature is attached to a timer in the winter months. It'll rain out there from 11 to 11:15 and again from 2 to 2:15.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I P.M.ed Josh about the photo issue.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I P.M.ed Josh about the photo issue.


Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189372
> 
> 
> i'm still using ed's vets mantra of work smarter not harder


Hmmmmmmm.
I think I'd need gallon drums of the stuff.
We get so much dust here because it's so dry and we're at the foot of a mountain so dust blows down from above.
Dusting is necessary daily here, but we just don't have the time.
Morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I've just take JoesDad to the station as he's working in London today.
> 
> Later I'll be taking our daughter to work... and then picking her up... except I realised as I typed this that JoesDad's car is on the drive so, s0d that for a game of soldiers, she can take my car and I don't need to spend the day taxi driving


Ha de ha.
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I had yesterday off. (Jewish holiday.)
> I didn't get much done with the house because as I was removing the "STICK-ON" kitchen base, wall molding, it removed a lot of cement from the wall. That's some good glue. So I had to patch the cement and today I'm installing the new, better looking stuff and painting it before I get to laying the new kitchen flooring.
> I'm installing it on top of the existing vinyl flooring.


Good morning, Ed. 
Also DIY for me today.
I painted the window sills and surrounds for wifey's window, then the metal grill, now I need to fix an insect screen as they do love to mange wifey. 
I would say it'll keep her happy, but it's never enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I voted on the calendar pics.
> a lot of the photos looked distorted. If they will look like that on the calendar, then they are bad photos. If they will look normal in the calendar, then some members are getting screwed out of votes.
> There were a couple that I otherwise would have considered.


I agree.
Some of the photos have come out very poorly and I'm sure aren't a true reflection of the torts real beautiful selves, as i posted last night. Tidgy's one has come out better than some but makes her look taller and lumpier. Numbers 13 to 16 all look very flat and i think will be costing them votes. There are others, too.
Yvonne assured people on another thread that this will not be how they appear in the calendar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That is NOT the look of the actual torts: one of those is my Elsa. She has a lovely, high domed carapace but the way they've done the photo she's squashed flat- looks awful.
> I'm very disappointed.


Yes, i recognized Elsa. 
I'm a little disappointed, but if i were you I'd be pretty darned annoyed. 
It's not fair, really and it's noticeable the less distorted pictures are getting the most votes.
Though I should say that they are beautiful tortoises and may get the votes anyway. 
Good morning, Mooz.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.
> Some of the photos have come out very poorly and I'm sure aren't a true reflection of the torts real beautiful selves, as i posted last night. Tidgy's one has come out better than some but makes her look taller and lumpier. Numbers 13 to 16 all look very flat and i think will be costing them votes. There are others, too.
> Yvonne assured people on another thread that this will not be how they appear in the calendar.


Regardless of how they'd look in the calendar, it's impossible to chose the best photo with what is presented.
Are we to guess what it might look like?
This is a BEST PHOTO contest after all...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A product of my laziness!


New vids on Youtube ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Regardless of how they'd look in the calendar, it's impossible to chose the best photo with what is presented.
> Are we to guess what it might look like?
> This is a BEST PHOTO contest after all...


I do agree, even though Tidgy's doing fine right now and improved photos of other torts may well mean fewer votes for her, i'd rather have an even playing field as one might say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello Cold Dark Room and Cold Dark Roomers.
Still raining here, but my repairs to the roof upstairs have worked perfectly and no rain has come into my laboratory. 
Not sure about the terrace as i haven't finished it yet, but it seems okay, no more ceiling collapses. 
Please have a splendid day everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy is having lunch. 
She,at least, is a very happy girl today.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rain feature is attached to a timer in the winter months. It'll rain out there from 11 to 11:15 and again from 2 to 2:15.




i was telling jade about the tort express


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> I think I'd need gallon drums of the stuff.
> We get so much dust here because it's so dry and we're at the foot of a mountain so dust blows down from above.
> Dusting is necessary daily here, but we just don't have the time.
> Morning, John.




afternoon guv! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

all day, every day



it's funny how you get used to the noise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon guv! how are you today?


Much more positive today. 
Trapped in house 'cos of heavy rain, so going to have to do some limescale removal in our shower room, rather than the window as planned. 
Is work better today ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> Hope you're feeling better.
> Please take care of yourself.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Thanks very much your kindness and support.

Am a little better.

Love to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Decided to do some painting instead.


Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Thanks very much your kindness and support.
> 
> Am a little better.
> 
> Love to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


Glad to here you're on the mend. 
Hope Oli's looking after you.
wifey and Tidgy both send their well wishes.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear, not very pleasant for you Gillian, I hope it won't be long before your fully recovered.


Thanks @Lyn W . Appreciate you support. 

I'm afraid I'm still in pain, but slightly better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Decided to do some painting instead.
> 
> Glad to here you're on the mend.
> Hope Oli's looking after you.
> wifey and Tidgy both send their well wishes.


Very sweet of you Adam.  

Love to all.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear this and hope you are feeling better Gillian!


Hi Lyn, hi Lola. Hope you are both well. 

Am a little better but still in pain. 

Thanks so much your concern, Lyn.


----------



## Moozillion

I pm'd Josh and Yvonne about the photo problem. Here's hoping!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much more positive today.
> Trapped in house 'cos of heavy rain, so going to have to do some limescale removal in our shower room, rather than the window as planned.
> Is work better today ?




a little. glad you're feeling better


----------



## johnandjade

magnets my mum got me, still haven't made it home from work!


----------



## JoesMum

Right, I'm toddling off to London for dinner in Soho (Chinese quarter) with the family to celebrate daughter's birthday. As son lives and works to the north of London and we're to the South East , it's easier to meet in the middle 

Have a good evening/day everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I pm'd Josh and Yvonne about the photo problem. Here's hoping!


Good luck with that.
But i foresee a couple of problems.
Firstly, more than 30 people would have to be contacted to vote again. 
Secondly, Josh has already stated strictly no restarts or going back this year.
Thirdly, some of the people who now have votes would lose some, either because some people would then vote for the poorly represented tortoises or because some members wouldn't be around to vote for a second time. These people would then possibly complain. 
On the plus side : 
Firstly,RobertChristoph who had his photo accepted by e-mail but is not in the line up would have a chance of being entered.They restarted it when i was unfairly omitted last year.
Secondly, it gives those with spoiled photographs a better and fairer chance.
Thirdly, i'm sure many of those whose photos have come out well would themselves want to compete on the level playing field I mentioned earlier.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cuba is only 90 miles from Key West Florida.........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that.
> But i foresee a couple of problems.
> Firstly, more than 30 people would have to be contacted to vote again.
> Secondly, Josh has already stated strictly no restarts or going back this year.
> Thirdly, some of the people who now have votes would lose some, either because some people would then vote for the poorly represented tortoises or because some members wouldn't be around to vote for a second time. These people would then possibly complain.
> On the plus side :
> Firstly,RobertChristoph who had his photo accepted by e-mail but is not in the line up would have a chance of being entered.They restarted it when i was unfairly omitted last year.
> Secondly, it gives those with spoiled photographs a better and fairer chance.
> Thirdly, I'm sure many of those whose photos have come out well would themselves want to compete on the level playing field I mentioned earlier.


Yes. I agree. I don't have an easily doable solution to offer. Once again, the contest was started too late in the year in my opinion.
Problems should be anticipated. The calendar is always plagued with some sort of issue.
The playing field is not level. Not at this point. But I suppose there isn't enough time to do anything about it.
AND I don't want to sound ungrateful. Because this kind of thing is fun....Aside from bringing in some forum money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a little. glad you're feeling better


Got some painting in the shower room done today, as i changed my mind about descaling. It looks good.
And Tidgy and i have both been uplifted and excited by the calendar competition.
Lungs and head feeling better, blood stopped, just yellow phlegm now, less dizzy and able to focus more.
You must be nearly finished for the day now ?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Right, I'm toddling off to London for dinner in Soho (Chinese quarter) with the family to celebrate daughter's birthday. As son lives and works to the north of London and we're to the South East , it's easier to meet in the middle
> 
> Have a good evening/day everyone


Hi Linda. Wishes for a HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your daughter.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got some painting in the shower room done today, as i changed my mind about descaling. It looks good.
> And Tidgy and i have both been uplifted and excited by the calendar competition.
> Lungs and head feeling better, blood stopped, just yellow phlegm now, less dizzy and able to focus more.
> You must be nearly finished for the day now ?


hiiiiii ! Finally caught you online!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello all  glad to see ed is okay. 
Happy birthday to your daughter linda !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Right, I'm toddling off to London for dinner in Soho (Chinese quarter) with the family to celebrate daughter's birthday. As son lives and works to the north of London and we're to the South East , it's easier to meet in the middle
> 
> Have a good evening/day everyone


Enjoy your toddle and wish your daughter a happy birthday from The Cold Dark Room.
Hope you all have a fun time.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Here are pictures of my benjamin


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

How are you Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I agree. I don't have an easily doable solution to offer. Once again, the contest was started too late in the year in my opinion.
> Problems should be anticipated. The calendar is always plagued with some sort of issue.
> The playing field is not level. Not at this point. But I suppose there isn't enough time to do anything about it.
> AND I don't want to sound ungrateful. Because this kind of thing is fun....Aside from bringing in some forum money.


It is still fun, i am really enjoying it and am as nervous as a kitten being molested by a psychopathic Russian tortoise, but, as you say, it's very difficult to get everything right, but it does seem hurried. But it's easier for me to say as Tidgy's photo has come out better than some (though not perfectly), i'd be upset if she'd ended up flat like some of the others. And of course the money is great for the forum, but will people not buy a calendar if they think this is the quality of the photos on it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> hiiiiii ! Finally caught you online!


Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hiya, Linhdan, i'll be around for a week or so at least, until the calendar competition is done.
How are you, keeping well ?
School getting a bit easier ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 189393
> View attachment 189394
> View attachment 189395
> 
> Here are pictures of my benjamin


Hi, Benjamin! 
You are simply adorable.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 189393
> View attachment 189394
> View attachment 189395
> 
> Here are pictures of my benjamin


Hi Linhdah hope you are well. 

He's cute, though I'm scared to death of dogs!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is still fun, i am really enjoying it and am as nervous as a kitten being molested by a psychopathic Russian tortoise, but, as you say, it's very difficult to get everything right, but it does seem hurried. But it's easier for me to say as Tidgy's photo has come out better than some (though not perfectly), i'd be upset if she'd ended up flat like some of the others. And of course the money is great for the forum, but will people not buy a calendar if they think this is the quality of the photos on it ?


Maybe.
I'd still buy one if the pages were blank.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hiya, Linhdan, i'll be around for a week or so at least, until the calendar competition is done.
> How are you, keeping well ?
> School getting a bit easier ?


Oh, i clearly dont get on much  
Im well. School was a bit okay last week but this week i have ALOT of work to do again. 
Hows your tortoise forum vacation?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 189393
> View attachment 189394
> View attachment 189395
> 
> Here are pictures of my benjamin


Nice looking pooch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> How are you Adam?


I'm much better than i have been today and am having fun decorating and catching up with my friends on here.
Tidgy is sleeping after all the excitement of the last 48 hours. ( ceiling falling down, photo shoot, heavy rain, calendar comp). 
wifey is happily relaxing and dusting her knees.
All good here!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linhdah hope you are well.
> 
> He's cute, though I'm scared to death of dogs!


Hes a little thing. About 3-4 pounds heavy. So dont be afraid ! Hes only 2.5 months old


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe.
> I'd still buy one if the pages were blank.


Not sure I'd be terribly happy with a blank calendar. 
Still, I guess I could glue pictures of Tidgy to every page. 
Come to think of it, that's a good idea, might do that anyway.
Where's my glue ?


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hes a little thing. About 3-4 pounds heavy. So dont be afraid ! Hes only 2.5 months old



I like them in pics, but I'd *NEVER *have enough courage to touch a dog!  Sounds "funny" doesn't it?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm much better than i have been today and am having fun decorating and catching up with my friends on here.
> Tidgy is sleeping after all the excitement of the last 48 hours. ( ceiling falling down, photo shoot, heavy rain, calendar comp).
> wifey is happily relaxing and dusting her knees.
> All good here!


Oh my ! Busy busy it seems ! Good thing everything's sone with now. Are you resting also ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> I like them in pics, but I'd *NEVER *have enough courage to touch a dog!  Sounds "funny" doesn't it?


Not at all. We all like tigers and lions im pics but wouldnt touch them. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh, i clearly dont get on much
> Im well. School was a bit okay last week but this week i have ALOT of work to do again.
> Hows your tortoise forum vacation?


I've been rather ill but got a lot of work done. 
Better now, at least a bit. 
When you do pop in here, it's most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh my ! Busy busy it seems ! Good thing everything's sone with now. Are you resting also ?


In between painting I'm spending time here and watching some DVDs. So, yes. 
Going to fix a new light and mirror in the shower room in a bit. 
Probably.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Not at all. We all like tigers and lions im pics but wouldnt touch them. Lol


True, but dogs are the most popular pets I presume; in Europe and the USA, but not in this region. Adam would be able to confirm this; right @Tidgy's Dad ? Only the filthy rich buy dogs here (specifically GERMAN SHEPHERDS), to protect their villas, luxurious cars and property. In this case, the dog is anything but a pet. And of course they are also used by the police.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Not at all. We all like tigers and lions im pics but wouldnt touch them. Lol


I touched my first tiger when i was four or five and escaped my parents at the circus. 
Had many more touchy-feely encounters since.
Love 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but dogs are the most popular pets I presume; in Europe and the USA, but not in this region. Adam would be able to confirm this; right @Tidgy's Dad ? Only the filthy rich buy dogs here (specifically GERMAN SHEPHERDS), to protect their villas, luxurious cars and property. In this case, the dog is anything but a pet. And of course they are also used by the police.


Confirmed.
Dogs are considered dirty and touching one means lots of extra ablutions before praying. 
And it is believed that they will keep the angels out of your house.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Right, I'm toddling off to London for dinner in Soho (Chinese quarter) with the family to celebrate daughter's birthday. As son lives and works to the north of London and we're to the South East , it's easier to meet in the middle
> 
> Have a good evening/day everyone




happy birthday joes sister!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cuba is only 90 miles from Key West Florida.........




i'll stowaway next time they go


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got some painting in the shower room done today, as i changed my mind about descaling. It looks good.
> And Tidgy and i have both been uplifted and excited by the calendar competition.
> Lungs and head feeling better, blood stopped, just yellow phlegm now, less dizzy and able to focus more.
> You must be nearly finished for the day now ?




just, an hour and a half late unpaid . chasing my tail today as the lad i went in to open up for was late so i lost an hour of my day to cover him!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 189393
> View attachment 189394
> View attachment 189395
> 
> Here are pictures of my benjamin




wayhey!!! bootifull


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just, an hour and a half late unpaid . chasing my tail today as the lad i went in to open up for was late so i lost an hour of my day to cover him!


Don't do favours for these time-wasters.
And why are you doing unpaid labour ?
I think it's also known as slavery.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't do favours for these time-wasters.
> And why are you doing unpaid labour ?
> I think it's also known as slavery.




it wasn't for the company, a favour for a mate, he owes me one . well two for being late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it wasn't for the company, a favour for a mate, he owes me one . well two for being late!


Make sure favours get called in.
Otherwise it's a non-reciprocal case of someone taking advantage.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure favours get called in.
> Otherwise it's a non-reciprocal case f someone taking advantage.



he's already been told he's taking me for a pint on pay day


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT 

i think i know the answer, but which size?




also which size for kelly?


----------



## johnandjade

@Grandpa Turtle 144 

saw this and thought of you...


----------



## johnandjade

the driving instructor i have been trying to contact for a MONTH finally got in touch today!! i left 3 messages on his mobile, and finally a message on his home last friday...



i haven't had one call from him! hes on to plumbs, i may reply in a few weeks


----------



## Yvonne G

ATTENTION ALL VOTERS: THE PICTURES HAVE BEEN FIXED! ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS "REFRESH" THE SCREEN AND THE FIXED PICTURES COME UP. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A 'REFRESH' BUTTON, HOLD DOWN THE 'CTRL' KEY AND STRIKE F5 AT THE SAME TIME. THE PICTURES COME UP SHOWING CORRECTLY. WE STILL HAVE FIVE DAYS UNTIL THE VOTING CLOSES, SO I'M GOING TO DELETE ALL YOUR VOTES AND EVERYONE HAS A CHANCE TO LOOK AT THE FIXED PICTURES AND VOTE AGAIN. SORRY FOR THAT, BUT IT ALL WORKS OUT IN THE END (HOPEFULLY)!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> ATTENTION ALL VOTERS: THE PICTURES HAVE BEEN FIXED! ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS "REFRESH" THE SCREEN AND THE FIXED PICTURES COME UP. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A 'REFRESH' BUTTON, HOLD DOWN THE 'CTRL' KEY AND STRIKE F5 AT THE SAME TIME. THE PICTURES COME UP SHOWING CORRECTLY. WE STILL HAVE FIVE DAYS UNTIL THE VOTING CLOSES, SO I'M GOING TO DELETE ALL YOUR VOTES AND EVERYONE HAS A CHANCE TO LOOK AT THE FIXED PICTURES AND VOTE AGAIN. SORRY FOR THAT, BUT IT ALL WORKS OUT IN THE END (HOPEFULLY)!




woohoo. thank you for posting mrs G


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the driving instructor i have been trying to contact for a MONTH finally got in touch today!! i left 3 messages on his mobile, and finally a message on his home last friday...
> View attachment 189401
> 
> 
> i haven't had one call from him! hes on to plumbs, i may reply in a few weeks


Yeah, and ask him if he does helicopter lessons.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, and ask him if he does helicopter lessons.




my guess is he now has a space to fill in his work load. ain't gonna be john boy!! i'm set on a crash course (pardon the pun)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo. thank you for posting mrs G


Yeah, it's good i guess.
But The Tidge was in a calendar page place and the people who voted for her may vote differently this time. 
Really, really worried now. 
Poor Tidgy is shaking like a leaf.
So am I.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my guess is he now has a space to fill in his work load. ain't gonna be john boy!! i'm set on a crash course (pardon the pun)


Punning is perfectly acceptable in the Cold Dark Room. 
I need a drink.


----------



## johnandjade

did anyone hear about the chap who stole a calendar???

... he got 12 months!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Punning is perfectly acceptable in the Cold Dark Room.
> I need a drink.







not as good as the magners, and definitely not summer weather!!! 

however, 2 for a fiver.


----------



## johnandjade

to walk home or taxi??


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> to walk home or taxi??




battery is at 5%, not enough to last the walk home with music playing, taxi it is!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> 
> i think i know the answer, but which size?
> View attachment 189399
> 
> 
> 
> also which size for kelly?


Kelly and I both 2x.
Me because I'm a Sasquatch and her because she sleeps in them and likes 'em big.
(Shirts)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189403
> 
> 
> 
> not as good as the magners, and definitely not summer weather!!!
> 
> however, 2 for a fiver.


Vodka for me.
wifey is sad and i am shaking, but i would have wanted the restart if my tort was flattened so i do understand. 
It is the correct decision but doesn't stop me from feeling awful.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I both 2x.
> Me because I'm a Sasquatch and her because she sleeps in them and likes 'em big.
> (Shirts)




i guessed so, all woman are the same aren't they! jade honestly hasn't had on any other T since you sent us the forum ones  i have found 2x hats for you as well  

oh!! and am sending a paisley toyota window sticker... it should confuse people! you can say you imported and switched over to a left hand drive


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vodka for me.
> wifey is sad and i am shaking, but i would have wanted the restart if my tort was flattened so i do understand.
> It is the correct decision but doesn't stop me from feeling awful.




nasty thing to happen. could have been a lot worse though. focus on the positive

hugs for wifey x


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i guessed so, all woman are the same aren't they! jade honestly hasn't had on any other T since you sent us the forum ones  i have found 2x hats for you as well
> 
> oh!! and am sending a paisley toyota window sticker... it should confuse people! you can say you imported and switched over to a left hand drive





that is 2 different hats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nasty thing to happen. could have been a lot worse though. focus on the positive
> 
> hugs for wifey x


Thanks, matey. 
It's a silly thing, but i'd really been uplifted by this and people voting for the The Tidge. 
Hopefully she'll get the votes from the same people.
Do I PM them to say they need to vote again ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nasty thing to happen. could have been a lot worse though. focus on the positive
> 
> hugs for wifey x


wifey sends hugs back.
She is really looking forward to meeting Jadey.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, matey.
> It's a silly thing, but i'd really been uplifted by this and people voting for the The Tidge.
> Hopefully she'll get the votes from the same people.
> Do I PM them to say they need to vote again ?




tricky one... it may be viewed as fishing for votes, don't want the picture pulled again:/. that being said, it's simply informative .. i wouldn't have known as i don't venture out here... so just as well yvonnee posted (fankooo ) 

it's not easy getting back into character is it . im still not 100% but i'm telling myself i am


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> that is 2 different hats!




3 now! adam, i'll e mail pictures. 

one can be used every day (i think) 

one is practical and funny. 

one is just silly! but not a see you jimmy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tricky one... it may be viewed as fishing for votes, don't want the picture pulled again:/. that being said, it's simply informative .. i wouldn't have known as i don't venture out here... so just as well yvonnee posted (fankooo )
> 
> it's not easy getting back into character is it . im still not 100% but i'm telling myself i am


Yeah, we must pretend.
But they were votes i already had and they will be free to vote for others. 
Should I just tell them they need to vote again ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 3 now! adam, i'll e mail pictures.
> 
> one can be used every day (i think)
> 
> one is practical and funny.
> 
> one is just silly! but not a see you jimmy!


looking forward to these. 
I think i've posted photos of most of my current hats.
Oh, wait, I have one more, i think.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey sends hugs back.
> She is really looking forward to meeting Jadey.




jadey also  it will be so much fun, AND we can sneak away to act like meerkats for a night. its a win win situation. 

my boss is pushing me to use up my holidays, i mentioned just about working through and giving me the cash for the crash course. i told him january for a week so they have plenty notice


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, we must pretend.
> But they were votes i already had and they will be free to vote for others.
> Should I just tell them they need to vote again ?




copy and paste yvonnees post? the safe bet?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> looking forward to these.
> I think i've posted photos of most of my current hats.
> Oh, wait, I have one more, i think.




wifey!!! camera please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jadey also  it will be so much fun, AND we can sneak away to act like meerkats for a night. its a win win situation.
> 
> my boss is pushing me to use up my holidays, i mentioned just about working through and giving me the cash for the crash course. i told him january for a week so they have plenty notice


Great news! 
I think i'll behave like a meerkat for the whole holiday. 
Gosh i need a break.
good luck with the driving.
(not that i understand it.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> copy and paste yvonnees post? the safe bet?


That's a pretty good idea, my friend.
You are a clever so and so sometimes!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great news!
> I think i'll behave like a meerkat for the whole holiday.
> Gosh i need a break.
> good luck with the driving.
> (not that i understand it.)




its so easy to do as well  it's fantastic . i would honestly move there if it was possible, if i see my pension then that's the plan


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a pretty good idea, my friend.
> You are a clever so and so sometimes!




just like to eliminate any possible problems, sounds like everything should go to plan this time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just like to eliminate any possible problems, sounds like everything should go to plan this time


Nope.
The first of the people who voted for the Tidge has just voted for other torts. 
I am gutted.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> The first of the people who voted for the Tidge has just voted for other torts.
> I am gutted.




awww boooo   

it's not over yet though


----------



## johnandjade

ok, the first cold dark room competition if you will allow adam?? 

i have a few different t shirts, i need to pick one for ed, (you have seen kellys in email along with hats i hope) 

so i will post the pictures, and will send the one that gets most votes??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awww boooo
> 
> it's not over yet though


She was in a position for a month.
Not now. 
But yeah, not over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, the first cold dark room competition if you will allow adam??
> 
> i have a few different t shirts, i need to pick one for ed, (you have seen kellys in email along with hats i hope)
> 
> so i will post the pictures, and will send the one that gets most votes??


It's as much your Cold Dark room as it is mine.
Sounds good to me.
Post away.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's as much your Cold Dark room as it is mine.
> Sounds good to me.
> Post away.




ok soo.... the one with most votes will be sent to ed. voting will close on the last friday of the month. i respectfully reserve the right to send 2 or more. i also reserve the right to send an additional t shirt that was not pictured. 

adam will keep score (i hope)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok soo.... the one with most votes will be sent to ed. voting will close on the last friday of the month. i respectfully reserve the right to send 2 or more. i also reserve the right to send an additional t shirt that was not pictured.
> 
> adam will keep score (i hope)


Ok, I will.
And my decision must be final.
Subject to what John decides.


----------



## johnandjade

please quote picture and clearly state this is your vote.


----------



## johnandjade

option 2, 




again, quote picture for vote etc...


----------



## johnandjade

and finally,



you get the idea


----------



## johnandjade

oh and another!!! 

yeah, i also will add more pictures at will!



so, 4 choices.. one vote each (which you're aloud to change) 

game on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Number 1 : 3 points.
Number 2 : 2 points.
Number 3 : 1 point.
Number 4 : 4 points.
And that concludes the voting for Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New Hat 1.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New Hat 1.
> View attachment 189416




looking well sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New Hat 2.


----------



## JoesMum

T shirt 1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New Hat 3.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For 4 points.
Takes it to 7 and into the lead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New Hat 4.


----------



## johnandjade

love the hats . nos da friends


----------



## JoesMum

It was Hat 1 until I saw Hat 4. We have a winner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love the hats . nos da friends


Nighty night, John.
Wishing you a better day at work tomorrow.
Sleep well speak soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Back from London after a lovely evening. 

Good night all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It was Hat 1 until I saw Hat 4. We have a winner


Hat 1 is a Hajj hat given to me by a friend who'd just returned from Mecca, but it doesn't quite fit.
Hat 4 is the mushroom hat that wifey wears in bed when it's very cold.
Did you have a nice evening ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Back from London after a lovely evening.
> 
> Good night all!


Oh, you did have a good time.
Good.
Nighty night.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New Hat 3.
> View attachment 189419



Dad?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Dad?


I would not be disappointed to be your father, Cameron.
Though massively surprised.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hat 4 ; 4 points.
Hat 1 ; 3 points.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New Hat 3.
> View attachment 189419


VERY fetching!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New Hat 4.
> View attachment 189427


Ermmm...no.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New Hat 1.
> View attachment 189416


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nope.


Hi, Bea! 
So four points for number 3?
How about points for John's t-shirts ?
And you have to vote again in the Calendar Comp, in case you somehow missed it.
Better for Elsa this time i hope. 
Beautiful photograph, absolutely right, not done justice the first time.


----------



## mike taylor

Is this where the cool kids hangout now ? Because chat is basically non nonexistent.


----------



## mike taylor

Shirt showing I'm down with TFO!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Is this where the cool kids hangout now ? Because chat is basically non nonexistent.


The uncool kids live here. 
But awesome people are welcome too. 
Everyone seems to have gone for the moment, but it's been fairly busy today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Shirt showing I'm down with TFO!


Jealous.
She won't post outside of the USA. 
And I won't be getting one after another quirk of fate. 
Just not my lucky forum at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Shirt showing I'm down with TFO!


Anyway, nice to see you Mike.
How are things with you ?


----------



## mike taylor

All good here . I guess this is my new chat here . No one seems to ever be home on the other one . Where has Ken been ? No Kevin ! No newt (aka Nick) ! What's going on ?


----------



## mike taylor

I'll just feed the armadillos!


----------



## mike taylor

No shirt for you Adam ! That sucks . Maybe Yvonne can email you a print of the shirt and you can be the other side of the pond contact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> All good here . I guess this is my new chat here . No one seems to ever be home on the other one . Where has Ken been ? No Kevin ! No newt (aka Nick) ! What's going on ?


I expect the other one will pick up again. 
I've been away for a while myself, Ken's been in a while back but mainly seems to post news stuff. 
Kevin's been gone for ages and has never posted in here. I miss him, great guy.
newt has posted once or twice on Chat but seems to be mainly ignored.
One imagines he's busy with his young lady most of the time.
fair play.
I vaguely remember young love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I'll just feed the armadillos!


The one called Fluffy only eats used chewing gum.
The others get what they are given.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> No shirt for you Adam ! That sucks . Maybe Yvonne can email you a print of the shirt and you can be the other side of the pond contact.


Not a bad idea.
but people here have little interest in animal welfare, can't speak English, have no money and wear t-shirts they are given without any consideration for what it says on them. Your t-shirt here says nothing about your likes or personality.


----------



## mike taylor

Well that sucks . I need a shirt that says that . LoL


----------



## mike taylor

So you're saying nobody has smartass comments on their shirts over there . I couldn't imagine that here .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Well that sucks . I need a shirt that says that . LoL


Mine would have to say :
"That's just not cricket."


----------



## mike taylor

I wonder how much international shipping is or even if it would make it to your mail box ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> So you're saying nobody has smartass comments on their shirts over there . I couldn't imagine that here .


They do, but they don't understand what they mean. 
A headmistress at a school wifey worked in had a t-shirt at the end of year awards ceremony which read , well f-word this female dog word that is prohibited on this forum and she had no idea what it meant. she wore the same one on an open day to promote new parents to the school and only wifey and i knew what the shirt said.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I wonder how much international shipping is or even if it would make it to your mail box ?


Yvonne said the cost of t-shirt posting was high.
I still would have paid it.
Two American forum members have sent me 3 parcels here, they seem to spend a lot of time clearing customs in the US, but then get here pretty sharpish. my work entails me getting stuff shipped from all over the world and i get no problems. The postal service here is excellent. we practically have a standing order with Amazon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> I wonder how much international shipping is or even if it would make it to your mail box ?


Oh, and the tortoise forum calendars got here in time for new year.
Quicker than for a lot of the US members, some of whom had to wait months.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, well, it's 4 am here, better get some kip.
had far too much vodka and rough red. 
Night, Mike, nice chatting, take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Room.
Night night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Golly.
What a day.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea!
> So four points for number 3?
> How about points for John's t-shirts ?
> And you have to vote again in the Calendar Comp, in case you somehow missed it.
> Better for Elsa this time i hope.
> Beautiful photograph, absolutely right, not done justice the first time.


Unfortunately I am out of town until Monday night, and have only my cell phone. The photos look just the same on my cellphone. I have no doubt they were changed, but I won't likely see them until I'm back on my laptop. 

John's shirts are hilarious!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room 

well i have time to sleep on it... i have decided on hat number 2


----------



## johnandjade

it's going to be one of em' days


----------



## johnandjade

this white boys playin' that funky music 





lets go show friday how it's done!! have a great day everyone


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I have hatched a cunning plan about T shirts this side of the Atlantic. I just need to contact t'forum manglement to see if it's a goer. 

Watch this space... actually don't. Look out for one in a few pages time!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> VERY fetching!!!


I also like hat #3 best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Unfortunately I am out of town until Monday night, and have only my cell phone. The photos look just the same on my cellphone. I have no doubt they were changed, but I won't likely see them until I'm back on my laptop.
> 
> John's shirts are hilarious!!!!!


They were changed, but people must refresh the page to be able to see them properly. 
Several of them look much better now. 
Enjoy your weekend and love to all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> I wonder how much international shipping is or even if it would make it to your mail box ?


$30-$40 for a T-shirt only.
It's worth it to toss a few other things in the box as well..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room
> 
> well i have time to sleep on it... i have decided on hat number 2


Hat number 2 : 4 points. 
Very exciting, i have 3 hats with four points. 
Good morning, John.
Sorry, my hats seem to have taken over the voting from your t-shirts. 
I'll get wifey to vote for them later, when she gets up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have hatched a cunning plan about T shirts this side of the Atlantic. I just need to contact t'forum manglement to see if it's a goer.
> 
> Watch this space... actually don't. Look out for one in a few pages time!


Good morning, Linda! 
I hope 'this side of the Atlantic' includes Morocco.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> I wonder how much international shipping is or even if it would make it to your mail box ?


Shipping light weight things to overseas members has cost as little as $40 and as much as $90.
If we had an overseas member who could distribute some shirts, then maybe the cost could be defrayed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also like hat #3 best.


Good morning, Ed. points to hat number 3 takes it into the lead! 
Points for John's t-shirts ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed. points to hat number 3 takes it into the lead!
> Points for John's t-shirts ?


Evolution.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry. Good morning.
I'm itching like a dog again.
I was ripping out more carpet at home.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> $30-$40 for a T-shirt only.
> It's worth it to toss a few other things in the box as well..............


That's ridiculous. I've just been on the Royal Mail website and can post a T Shirt to the USA and Morocco for £5.10 (even before the £ slumped that would have been much less than US$10)

Having played with a few more countries... I would struggle to pay more than £6 for "International Standard" (airmail untracked) anywhere in the world. 

Hence my cunning plan... if Josh and Yvonne agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> VERY fetching!!!


Hat 3 is the type of straw hat we poke ear holes in and use to keep the sun off the donkeys heads. 
Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Dad?


4 points for hat number 3 ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That's ridiculous. I've just been on the Royal Mail website and can post a T Shirt to the USA and Morocco for £5.10 (even before the £ slumped that would have been much less than US$10)
> 
> Having played with a few more countries... I would struggle to pay more than £6 for "International Standard" (airmail untracked) anywhere in the world.
> 
> Hence my cunning plan... if Josh and Yvonne agree.


Imagine that. The U.S.P.S. doesn't have competetive pricing.
I've mailed a lot of things to members world wide and I've never been close to $10.
The most expensive is sending to the middle east.
I've never sent anything as light as a shirt. But Johns package was the lightest and cheapest and still came in at over $40.
Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> $30-$40 for a T-shirt only.
> It's worth it to toss a few other things in the box as well..............


Does seem a tad expensive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Evolution.


4 points for t-shirt number 4. 
Yes, I liked that one best.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It might be important to note that EVERYTHING I've mailed was by U.S.P.S. and not U.P.S., Fedex, D.H.L. etc.
I wonder if I've been getting screwed?
I'll watch your progress and maybe learn something.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does seem a tad expensive.


I've always though so too?
Do you recall about how much shipping was for the box you sent me? Was it inexpensive?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does seem a tad expensive.


This was a guess. It seems like the shipping is only a little more with added weight. There seems to be a base shipping price per it's destination. Frankly, I always send packages the most economical way. No special handling or extra insurance...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've always though so too?
> Do you recall about how much shipping was for the box you sent me? Was it inexpensive?


I don't remember. 
But a bit over twenty of your dollars, I should imagine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It seems like whenever I get a package for say....Motorcycle parts from overseas that the postage isn't very expensive, but if I send anything that way from here, it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This was a guess. It seems like the shipping is only a little more with added weight. There seems to be a base shipping price per it's destination. Frankly, I always send packages the most economical way. No special handling or extra insurance...


Me, too.
It takes a bit longer, but nothing's vanished in the 11 years I've posted from Morocco.
Lost a parcel just before we left the UK though. 
And that was internal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't remember.
> But a bit over twenty of your dollars, I should imagine.


See? That's less than half of what yours cost. (Although your box was heavy and filled with poop.) I remember it was around $45. Six pound box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems like whenever I get a package for say....Motorcycle parts from overseas that the postage isn't very expensive, but if I send anything that way from here, it is.


I understand some things in the USA are cheap and others not so.
Guess that's the same for all countries. 
Most things here are relatively cheap compared to the US or Britain, but some luxury goods and books are stupid prices.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going to ask Yvonne what she was quoted for shipping to the U.K for one shirt.
maybe there is a good rate for a light weight, flat envelope?
U.S. to U.K. does seem to be less expensive than to other areas.(But still not exactly cheap)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> See? That's less than half of what yours cost. (Although your box was heavy and filled with poop.) I remember it was around $45. Six pound box.


Still got the box somewhere up in the lab. 
But I took the poop out of it. 
The stuff i sent you was pretty lightweight, to be fair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to ask Yvonne what she was quoted for shipping to the U.K for one shirt.
> maybe there is a good rate for a light weight, flat envelope?
> U.S. to U.K. does seem to be less expensive than to other areas.(But still not exactly cheap)


Carrier pigeon goes cheap.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> This was a guess. It seems like the shipping is only a little more with added weight. There seems to be a base shipping price per it's destination. Frankly, I always send packages the most economical way. No special handling or extra insurance...


I just used this for USPS international calculations
https://ircalc.usps.com/Mobile/Default.aspx

They're very quick to push the standard box which costs a fortune!

First Class international for a T Shirt would be US$13.50 to the UK and, weirdly, US$13.25 to Morocco


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I just used this for USPS international calculations
> https://ircalc.usps.com/Mobile/Default.aspx
> 
> They're very quick to push the standard box which costs a fortune!
> 
> First Class international for a T Shirt would be US$13.50 to the UK and, weirdly, US$13.25 to Morocco


Maybe I've been standard boxed?
That actually seems to be fair enough.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hat number 2 : 4 points.
> Very exciting, i have 3 hats with four points.
> Good morning, John.
> Sorry, my hats seem to have taken over the voting from your t-shirts.
> I'll get wifey to vote for them later, when she gets up.




good morning sir, how are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to ask Yvonne what she was quoted for shipping to the U.K for one shirt.
> maybe there is a good rate for a light weight, flat envelope?
> U.S. to U.K. does seem to be less expensive than to other areas.(But still not exactly cheap)


I don't know if it was for the UK, but probably, but Yvonne checked for me back in July and said she was quoted $21 for one shirt overseas so no international shipping. I don't think that's too bad. I would have paid it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just used this for USPS international calculations
> https://ircalc.usps.com/Mobile/Default.aspx
> 
> They're very quick to push the standard box which costs a fortune!
> 
> First Class international for a T Shirt would be US$13.50 to the UK and, weirdly, US$13.25 to Morocco


That's really good value, I reckon.
Good catch, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

I worked on a weight of 7oz including packaging. 

When packing stuff for eBay, I use a heavy duty (previously unused  ) rubble bag which is both strong and light and so adds minimal extra weight to the consignment. 

7oz is probably on the heavy side for a t shirt package.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir, how are you today?


Slightly hung-over and rather down. 
But cheering up somewhat chatting on here.
Must send wifey out for some more vodka when she finally surfaces. 
Hope your day goeth well ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slightly hung-over and rather down.
> But cheering up somewhat chatting on here.
> Must send wifey out for some more vodka when she finally surfaces.
> Hope your day goeth well ?




time to shave the dog? all good here thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time to shave the dog? all good here thanks


There aren't too many dogs round here, I think they recently got culled again.
I shaved the few there are long ago. 
Wonder if i could do hair of the tort ?
TIDGY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There aren't too many dogs round here, I think they recently got culled again.
> I shaved the few there are long ago.
> Wonder if i could do hair of the tort ?
> TIDGY!!!!!!!!!




worth a try


----------



## mike taylor

Good morning! It's Friday! 8 more hours then the tops start popping on cold beer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Good morning! It's Friday! 8 more hours then the tops start popping on cold beer!


Good morning, Mike. 
Gotta get wifey out of bed to go to the supermarket for more booze. 
Then I'll begin. 
Hope your day flies by.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm in bed heading to dreamland. Just a thread share here for you in my dysfunctional sorta way…

DISCLAIMER: This thread contains no profanity, some violence, an office princess in bondage, cowboy coffee, classic cars, love triangles, domestic violence, birthday cake, Lion Country Safari mishaps, beach volleyball, road rage, a prosthetic shotgun, text messages on gum wrappers and the strong belief that people are a product of their experiences and not just genetically predisposed to mayhem.
Any resemblance to actual historical events or persons alive or dead is purely coincidental. As it were…


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in bed heading to dreamland. Just a thread share here for you in my dysfunctional sorta way…
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This thread contains no profanity, some violence, an office princess in bondage, cowboy coffee, classic cars, love triangles, domestic violence, birthday cake, Lion Country Safari mishaps, beach volleyball, road rage, a prosthetic shotgun, text messages on gum wrappers and the strong belief that people are a product of their experiences and not just genetically predisposed to mayhem.
> Any resemblance to actual historical events or persons alive or dead is purely coincidental. As it were…


You only missed out the cheese


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a side note, this work thing so fully blows,(and not in the fun "Charle Sheen" way) how and or why do people do this?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> You only missed out the cheese


Trust me…cheese was not left out. And that was a wonderful sharp cheddar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in bed heading to dreamland. Just a thread share here for you in my dysfunctional sorta way…
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This thread contains no profanity, some violence, an office princess in bondage, cowboy coffee, classic cars, love triangles, domestic violence, birthday cake, Lion Country Safari mishaps, beach volleyball, road rage, a prosthetic shotgun, text messages on gum wrappers and the strong belief that people are a product of their experiences and not just genetically predisposed to mayhem.
> Any resemblance to actual historical events or persons alive or dead is purely coincidental. As it were…


Morning, Ken.
No mention of cheese............................?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You only missed out the cheese


SNAP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On a side note, this work thing so fully blows,(and not in the fun "Charle Sheen" way) how and or why do people do this?


I have no idea.
So I stopped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Trust me…cheese was not left out. And that was a wonderful sharp cheddar.


Jolly good. 
Bacon.............................?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There aren't too many dogs round here, I think they recently got culled again.
> I shaved the few there are long ago.
> Wonder if i could do hair of the tort ?
> TIDGY!!!!!!!!!


Reasons why dogs are better than chickens number 117: Dogs have 4 drumsticks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On a side note, this work thing so fully blows,(and not in the fun "Charle Sheen" way) how and or why do people do this?


For me, work is easier than real life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Reasons why dogs are better than chickens number 117: Dogs have 4 drumsticks.


And tarantulas have 8.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ken, have you met the new, Arbys Pork Belly sandwich?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ken, have you met the new, Arbys Pork Belly sandwich?


Looks terrifying to me.


----------



## Moozillion

@johnandjade:
Teeshirt votes:
1= 4
2= 3
3= 2
4=1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> @johnandjade:
> Teeshirt votes:
> 1= 4
> 2= 3
> 3= 2
> 4=1


Gosh that takes number 1 into the lead!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There aren't too many dogs round here, I think they recently got culled again.
> I shaved the few there are long ago.
> Wonder if i could do hair of the tort ?
> TIDGY!!!!!!!!!


  BAD TORTOISE DADDY!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> BAD TORTOISE DADDY!!!


It's okay.
She seems rather devoid of hairs. 
Currently sat on the sofa cuddled against her daddy getting some shell and head rubs. 
no sign of wifey surfacing and it's 1:15 pm.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Reasons why dogs are better than chickens number 117: Dogs have 4 drumsticks.


   
BAD FORUM MEMBER!!! (Swats butt with rolled up newspaper) SIT!! Now STAY!


----------



## Moozillion

I am willing to try and send a package of tee shirts to the U.K. with the idea that the U.K. recipient would take the responsibility to get them to the other members, if this seems reasonable.

How many shirts are we talking about here?


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> Good morning! It's Friday! 8 more hours then the tops start popping on cold beer!




2hrs and 20mins till beer time here


----------



## Moozillion

In regards to the tee shirts, do any of our overseas members know any Americans who are currently stationed at an overseas military base? That could be an easy, inexpensive solution to this problem.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> For me, work is easier than real life.





why not, it's friday after all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2hrs and 20mins till beer time here


wifey surfacing plus 2 hours or so til beer time.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> In regards to the tee shirts, do any of our overseas members know any Americans who are currently stationed at an overseas military base? That could be an easy, inexpensive solution to this problem.


I used to know a fair proportion of the Menwith Hill station staff - sadly I've moved away from there now and they're all back in the USA. 

I'm willing to be a distributor for orders. Let's see what Yvonne and Josh say to my suggestion to them today (basically I offered to get some printed from their graphic here and send the profit to TFO - I'll happily post anywhere. I'm used to eBaying.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks terrifying to me.


Terrifyingly delicious.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I am willing to try and send a package of tee shirts to the U.K. with the idea that the U.K. recipient would take the responsibility to get them to the other members, if this seems reasonable.
> 
> How many shirts are we talking about here?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I used to know a fair proportion of the Menwith Hill station staff - sadly I've moved away from there now and they're all back in the USA.
> 
> I'm willing to be a distributor for orders. Let's see what Yvonne and Josh say to my suggestion to them today (basically I offered to get some printed from their graphic here and send the profit to TFO - I'll happily post anywhere. I'm used to eBaying.)


That's actually a great idea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Terrifyingly delicious.


I thought it would appeal to Ken.
I mean it's like a steak made of bacon....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Terrifyingly delicious.


Yeah, i have a nasty feeling I'd love it.


----------



## mike taylor

johnandjade said:


> 2hrs and 20mins till beer time here


That's right rub it in . It just stings a little.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> That's right rub it in . It just stings a little.


hi, Mike.
Ken popped in this morning, you only just missed him.


----------



## mike taylor

Haha love this !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Haha love this !


Ha de ha !
The favourite being ' flamingo' ?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I used to know a fair proportion of the Menwith Hill station staff - sadly I've moved away from there now and they're all back in the USA.
> 
> I'm willing to be a distributor for orders. Let's see what Yvonne and Josh say to my suggestion to them today (basically I offered to get some printed from their graphic here and send the profit to TFO - I'll happily post anywhere. I'm used to eBaying.)


GREAT IDEA!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey surfacing plus 2 hours or so til beer time.




one of the lads done a favour for sales so we got beer . 2 done, now to pub


----------



## johnandjade

mike taylor said:


> That's right rub it in . It just stings a little.




makes it taste better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of the lads done a favour for sales so we got beer . 2 done, now to pub


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey finally got up at 2.30.
made her coffee and toast and then she went out.
Just got back with whisky and vodka! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ahhh!!!



nastrrooovvviaahhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Will now watch "The Beast Below.", which sounds like a naughty film but isn't.
Tis Doctor Who.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey finally got up at 2.30.
> made her coffee and toast and then she went out.
> Just got back with whisky and vodka!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




i used to drink both together, it was either a 'viskey' or a 'wodka' depending on wich dominated


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will now watch "The Beast Below.", which sounds like a naughty film but isn't.
> Tis Doctor Who.




hmmm,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i used to drink both together, it was either a 'viskey' or a 'wodka' depending on wich dominated


I'll not mix them.
Well, only in my tum tum. 
Black & White to begin.


----------



## johnandjade

got asked to go to town on a car today, so i did more than i should and de contaminated the paint, i'm still amazed at how it works!



it'll be sold by monday


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll not mix them.
> Well, only in my tum tum.
> Black & White to begin.




you mean grey??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you mean grey??


Yep, a nice bottle of grey whisky.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, a nice bottle of grey whisky.




it makes you grey sometimes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it makes you grey sometimes!


And bald, apparently.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found two grey hairs in my beard last week.
Is that how it begins?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found two grey hairs in my beard last week.
> Is that how it begins?


Yep.
It's cos you had a beer recently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Sponsored by McClintocks Candy Burgers.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And bald, apparently.




aerodynamic thank you very much


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found two grey hairs in my beard last week.
> Is that how it begins?




uh oh!!


----------



## johnandjade

1707, jade finished at 1700. one more the a johnny cab home for me. working tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A horse and a man, 
Above, below,
One has a plan,
But both must go

Mile after mile,
Above beneath,
One has a smile,
And one has teeth.

Though the man above,
Might say,"hello!",
Expect no love,
From The Beast Below.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> aerodynamic thank you very much


If fired head first out of a cannon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1707, jade finished at 1700. one more the a johnny cab home for me. working tomorrow


Me too, after 5 days off two lessons tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A horse and a man,
> Above, below,
> One has a plan,
> But both must go
> 
> Mile after mile,
> Above beneath,
> One has a smile,
> And one has teeth.
> 
> Though the man above,
> Might say,"hello!",
> Expect no love,
> From The Beast Below.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If fired head first out of a cannon



the only way to travel!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, after 5 days off two lessons tomorrow.




needs must. im at base tomorrow just as a worker so its a skive


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Daughter on train to Glasgow to visit her friends. Husband finished work early for a change. Son home as well as he got let out of work early too (he has a 21st party to attend tomorrow)

In other news: I am cautiously optimistic that my idea will happen... I've had responses.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> uh oh!!


I yanked them out.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, look at the time!!




... best watch ever!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Hello CDR! 
It's good to see you Adam.

Can't stay long, but wanted to do a quick Friday poke around the forum before I devote the entire day to the online class I'm horribly behind on. It's a gen psychology class that's going to drive me CRAZY


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Daughter on train to Glasgow to visit her friends. Husband finished work early for a change. Son home as well as he got let out of work early too (he has a 21st party to attend tomorrow)
> 
> In other news: I am cautiously optimistic that my idea will happen... I've had responses.




wayhey!! go mum!!!  you're a saint! 

it's funny to think joes sister is only 10mins away from me, you should tell her to go get a pic at the tardis for mr adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the only way to travel!


A cannonbald.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I yanked them out.




the joys of being bald, i'll never be a silver fox


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> needs must. im at base tomorrow just as a worker so its a skive


And my students are both long term good friends, so not bad for me, either.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello CDR!
> It's good to see you Adam.
> 
> Can't stay long, but wanted to do a quick Friday poke around the forum before I devote the entire day to the online class I'm horribly behind on. It's a gen psychology class that's going to drive me CRAZY





allo' mom!! if you ever need a case study....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Daughter on train to Glasgow to visit her friends. Husband finished work early for a change. Son home as well as he got let out of work early too (he has a 21st party to attend tomorrow)
> 
> In other news: I am cautiously optimistic that my idea will happen... I've had responses.


Sounds positive.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> allo' mom!! if you ever need a case study....


I have a paper coming up I'll let you know!!!

I may need to show your quick screaming video as evidence that I'm not lying


----------



## Prairie Mom

I tried to catch up on this thread a little and see that I'm behind on the calendar contest. I'm going to snoop around and see if I'm too late to vote. I'm so behind and clueless!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I yanked them out.


I was always proud of mine.
Ringed them with paper whitener so everyone could see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Hello CDR!
> It's good to see you Adam.
> 
> Can't stay long, but wanted to do a quick Friday poke around the forum before I devote the entire day to the online class I'm horribly behind on. It's a gen psychology class that's going to drive me CRAZY


Good to not see you, (cos it's too Dark) too, Chrissy. 
Good luck with your psychology. 
And enjoy your poke about.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A cannonbald.




take a bow sir!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the joys of being bald, i'll never be a silver fox


A bald silver fox ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I tried to catch up on this thread a little and see that I'm behind on the calendar contest. I'm going to snoop around and see if I'm too late to vote. I'm so behind and clueless!


Still plenty of time.
I haven't voted for my Tidgy yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> take a bow sir!!!


Nah, the backs a bit shot today.


----------



## Prairie Mom

One of these days I'm going to enter my Mavis in the contest. I love that girl so stinkin' much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well the same number of votes have now been cast in the Calendar contest as the point yesterday when it was restarted. 
Just out of interest, here are the scores for each tortoise compared to where they stood after the same point before the re vote.
Tortoises numbers 19 and 34 + 5 votes They've done the best out of this.
Numbers 3 and 28 + 4 votes.
Number 15 + 2 votes
Numbers 4,7,11,14, and 16 + 1 vote.
So these torts have done better this time around.
Evens, = with yesterdays score, were tortoises numbers 2, 6, 12, and 20.
Worse off are :
Tortoises numbers 5, 8, 13, 18, 21, 25 and 27 minus 1 vote. (one vote less than same time yesterday.)
Tortoise numbers 9, 17 and 22 at minus two votes.
Tortoise numbers 1 and 10 minus 3 votes.
And worst off are tortoises numbers 23 and 26 at minus 4 votes. 
Hmmmm.
Though of course not exactly the same people have voted.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bald silver fox ?







.. joke about curtains and carpets in there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> One of these days I'm going to enter my Mavis in the contest. I love that girl so stinkin' much!


I'll try to remind you next year.
Tidgy made me include her in this years competition.
I wasn't going to bother.


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> I have a paper coming up I'll let you know!!!
> 
> I may need to show your quick screaming video as evidence that I'm not lying





gladly! i'll try remember to do a warface tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> One of these days I'm going to enter my Mavis in the contest. I love that girl so stinkin' much!



which is why you are an awesome mom


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll try to remind you next year.
> Tidgy made me include her in this years competition.
> I wasn't going to bother.


My biggest issue is finally springing for a decent camera. I always have cheapy cameras and since the stolen purse debacle I now have NO camera. I've used my laptop every once in a while...blech


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> which is why you are an awesome mom


Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Now I'm playing with my laptop camera when I should be studying...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well the same number of votes have now been cast in the Calendar contest as the point yesterday when it was restarted.
> Just out of interest, here are the scores for each tortoise compared to where they stood after the same point before the re vote.
> Tortoises numbers 19 and 34 + 5 votes They've done the best out of this.
> 
> Hmmmm.
> Though of course not exactly the same people have voted.


I'm confused....34? Did I miss something? I thought it went to 28?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> My biggest issue is finally springing for a decent camera. I always have cheapy cameras and since the stolen purse debacle I now have NO camera. I've used my laptop every once in a while...blech


It's so difficult using a laptop to take piccies.
And they're rubbish.
But wifey's camera phone is excellent.
I'm a Box Brownie man, myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm confused....34? Did I miss something? I thought it went to 28?


That should have read 24.
Typo.
Sorry.


----------



## mike taylor

Holy crap you guys are chatters ! I've been missing out .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well the same number of votes have now been cast in the Calendar contest as the point yesterday when it was restarted.
> Just out of interest, here are the scores for each tortoise compared to where they stood after the same point before the re vote.
> Tortoises numbers 19 and 34 + 5 votes They've done the best out of this.
> Numbers 3 and 28 + 4 votes.
> Number 15 + 2 votes
> Numbers 4,7,11,14, and 16 + 1 vote.
> So these torts have done better this time around.
> Evens, = with yesterdays score, were tortoises numbers 2, 6, 12, and 20.
> Worse off are :
> Tortoises numbers 5, 8, 13, 18, 21, 25 and 27 minus 1 vote. (one vote less than same time yesterday.)
> Tortoise numbers 9, 17 and 22 at minus two votes.
> Tortoise numbers 1 and 10 minus 3 votes.
> And worst off are tortoises numbers 23 and 26 at minus 4 votes.
> Hmmmm.
> Though of course not exactly the same people have voted.




i think you should run it next year!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Holy crap you guys are chatters ! I've been missing out .


You have.
Mind you, we mainly talk gibberish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think you should run it next year!!


I doubt i'd be any better. 
We all make mistakes. 
But it's me and Tidgy, as well as others, who are suffering this time.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Shall we do a laptop photo tour of the house just because I don't want to study!?!??

Here are some random house photos via laptop camera...

dog and two cats on couch upstairs



kitchen view---in the back next to the fridge you can see one of my many pass thru windows. I have a love of random holes in my house



opposite wall in my kitchen with other pass thru window, my large very loved goldfish, and my giant garden squash that I still need to process on the right in the wooden stand by the window.



I also have a "thing" for tree branches. People often think I'm a little crazy, but here's a skinny dead tree that I chose to screw into my stairway going from the kitchen to the basement tv room and bedrooms.




my bed's made...



3 of the 4 little people's rooms...







Yes, there is a very PINK bedroom in my little house


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> Holy crap you guys are chatters ! I've been missing out .


We've even had a couple movie nights


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's so difficult using a laptop to take piccies.
> And they're rubbish.
> But wifey's camera phone is excellent.
> I'm a Box Brownie man, myself.


I prefer box brownies too

I'm now using a disposable phone too, so all my photos are pretty blah. Maybe I'll get a new one once I get a discount at the mall job.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I doubt i'd be any better.
> We all make mistakes.
> But it's me and Tidgy, as well as others, who are suffering this time.


I don't understand why you're suffering? I'm behind but it sounded fair to me to scrap the previous votes if some of the photos didn't upload correctly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Shall we do a laptop photo tour of the house just because I don't want to study!?!??
> 
> Here are some random house photos via laptop camera...
> 
> dog and two cats on couch upstairs
> View attachment 189476
> 
> 
> kitchen view---in the back next to the fridge you can see one of my many pass thru windows. I have a love of random holes in my house
> View attachment 189477
> 
> 
> opposite wall in my kitchen with other pass thru window, my large very loved goldfish, and my giant garden squash that I still need to process on the right in the wooden stand by the window.
> View attachment 189478
> 
> 
> I also have a "thing" for tree branches. People often think I'm a little crazy, but here's a skinny dead tree that I chose to screw into my stairway going from the kitchen to the basement tv room and bedrooms.
> View attachment 189479
> 
> Looks wonderful.
> Not bad photos, either.
> 
> my bed's made...
> View attachment 189481
> 
> 
> 3 of the 4 little people's rooms...
> View attachment 189483
> 
> 
> View attachment 189484
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a very PINK bedroom in my little house
> View attachment 189485


----------



## JoesMum

Prairie Mom said:


> I prefer box brownies too
> .


I prefer chocolate brownies


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> I prefer chocolate brownies


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Holy crap you guys are chatters ! I've been missing out .





Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have.
> Mind you, we mainly talk gibberish.


Gibberish - giblets and liquorice- yuk!


----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone thank goodness it's Friday!
This is just a quick visit but I'll be back later.
My popty ping has broken
Just going to see if it's something simple to fix - or I'll starve to death!!!!
See you in a little to try to catch up with the last couple of days events!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone thank goodness it's Friday!
> This is just a quick visit but I'll be back later.
> My popty ping has broken
> Just going to see if it's something simple to fix - or I'll starve to death!!!!
> See you in a little to try to catch up with the last couple of days events!


ha ha! I totally understand! Good luck and catch ya later


----------



## Prairie Mom

I should stop peeking in the forum too! I really should focus on studying and get that test DONE.

If I come in here again, have the Pirate peg-kick-me out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't understand why you're suffering? I'm behind but it sounded fair to me to scrap the previous votes if some of the photos didn't upload correctly.


I agreed with the even playing field restart, and still do.
but my darling Tidgy was on 4 votes and in a good place as I haven't voted yet myself. good start in 24 hours.
Now i'm on one.
One of my votes has now gone to another tort, and another is someone who only posts every two or three weeks so i'll be lucky to see that again. 
Do we wait until they post again to make it fair for them and me ? maybe they won't vote for Tidgy, but their vote should count, surely ?
One has voted for me and the other I don't know. 
Even if it is fair, it still hurts. 
It should have been set up correctly to start, or immediately suspended, not waiting until 24 hours later.
I am not in a good place right now, so am maybe talking nonsense, i would have been outraged if my tortoise had appeared squashed flat and looking awful, but i would have gone ballistic immediately, not the next day. 
It is fair on some and very cruel to others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Gibberish - giblets and liquorice- yuk!


No, i don't like liquorice either.
Bleuch.
wifey does, so she has the non-sweet bits of my liquorice allsorts after i've finished with them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone thank goodness it's Friday!
> This is just a quick visit but I'll be back later.
> My popty ping has broken
> Just going to see if it's something simple to fix - or I'll starve to death!!!!
> See you in a little to try to catch up with the last couple of days events!


Is the light still working?
And the Ping ?
Those are the most important features, in my opinion.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agreed with the even playing field restart, and still do.
> but my darling Tidgy was on 4 votes and in a good place as I haven't voted yet myself. good start in 24 hours.
> Now i'm on one.
> One of my votes has now gone to another tort, and another is someone who only posts every two or three weeks so i'll be lucky to see that again.
> Do we wait until they post again to make it fair for them and me ? maybe they won't vote for Tidgy, but their vote should count, surely ?
> One has voted for me and the other I don't know.
> Even if it is fair, it still hurts.
> It should have been set up correctly to start, or immediately suspended, not waiting until 24 hours later.
> I am not in a good place right now, so am maybe talking nonsense, i would have been outraged if my tortoise had appeared squashed flat and looking awful, but i would have gone ballistic immediately, not the next day.
> It is fair on some and very cruel to others.


Just remember it's not a popularity contest. If you don't get the number of votes, it doesn't mean that you are not loved. No one is voting for the person they like best...They are picking photos they would like to see in a calendar. With the photos cleaned up, I suppose it means there are more options and more fair competition. It really shouldn't be taken personally. You have a beautiful and very loved tortoise. I'm sorry about your voter who doesn't post often, but it's a vote for a photo NOT a tort and not you. 

OUCH!!!!!!!!! I'm HURRYING!!! I'm leaving, Pirate!!! I'm studying again, Pirate!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Just remember it's not a popularity contest. If you don't get the number of votes, it doesn't mean that you are not loved. No one is voting for the person they like best...They are picking photos they would like to see in a calendar. With the photos cleaned up, I suppose it means there are more options and more fair competition. It really shouldn't be taken personally. You have a beautiful and very loved tortoise. I'm sorry about your voter who doesn't post often, but it's a vote for a photo NOT a tort and not you.
> 
> OUCH!!!!!!!!! I'm HURRYING!!! I'm leaving, Pirate!!! I'm studying again, Pirate!!!!


I'm not saying it's a popularity contest.
I neither expect nor ask that Cold Dark Roomers, who hopefully like me, give Tidgy a vote. 
Many of them did not last year and haven't this year and it is honestly not a problem.
And what you are saying is frankly nonsense. 
People are not voting for what is technically the best photo, a photography of excellence competition, they are voting for what is cutest, the type of tortoise or turtle that they like and sometimes, at least sometimes, for their friends or people that they know. Many, including me have benefited from this. 
I am not talking about feeling loved. Or actually, Tidgy being thought adorable. This is subjective. 
I repeat for the umpteenth time, i am glad that the photos were redone and a level playing field presented to the voters. 
That does not excuse the errors and the fact that people, and i specifically said, not just me, will lose out because of some not doing the second vote, some changing vote, because a 'new' picture is fresher in the head or whatever. 
Photo 23 (not Tidge), had 6 votes, now only 2. 
A place on the calendar to nowhere. 
You don't think they would be upset ? Disappointed? It may not be personal, but it will hurt. 
The forum made a mess of it again, though mistakes happen, of course, but don't tell me i shouldn't be upset. 
It is a competition.
If one loses, one is disappointed, though in admiration of the winners, fair play.
Most of these photos are excellent, i don't want 'Tidgy's dad votes' (actually, that's not entirely true, but i know I won't get that many), three of the four people who voted for Tidgy initially were unknown, or barely known to me, which is actually better than just ones friends voting. 
That's not popularity, that's Tidgy's photo. 
All 3 of these have now been lost and 2 of them have not voted a second time and may yet or may not have a chance to vote for Tidgy again. 
if the 2 don't get a chance to vote again, for or not for (as , again, I said) then that's unfair. 
Now I'm really angry.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found two grey hairs in my beard last week.
> Is that how it begins?



That's it? I have at least a half dozen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> That's it? I have at least a half dozen


Poor you.
it's cool to be bald and greying.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor you.
> it's cool to be bald and greying.



I think I missed the balding train. Just premature greying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think I missed the balding train. Just premature greying


Just wait a while.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm back - popty ping bit not working but the combi bits are so I can use the oven and grill (although never actually used the latter - my George Foreman does that for me), It just takes so much longer in the oven!
Right I'm going to try to catch up with what's been happening. Problem with the competition?
And the Kinks are playing Lolas song on the tv at the moment!


----------



## Momof4

Hi!! Miss reading in the CDR!! 
It's been busy around my house and now we have a new little kitten that we found and couldn't find him a home, so we are adding him to the family! 
Hope everyone is happy and healthy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm back - popty ping bit not working but the combi bits are so I can use the oven and grill (although never actually used the latter - my George Foreman does that for me), It just takes so much longer in the oven!
> Right I'm going to try to catch up with what's been happening. Problem with the competition?
> And the Links are playing Lolas song on the tv at the moment!


<Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!
i don't know what to say
Nice to see you, perhaps ?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hi!! Miss reading in the CDR!!
> It's been busy around my house and now we have a new little kitten that we found and couldn't find him a home, so we are adding him to the family!
> Hope everyone is happy and healthy!!


Hi Kathy - always room for a little one and so good of you to take him in. I'm sure he's landed on his feet (as cats tend to do) by finding you and your family. Hope you are well too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> <Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!
> i don't know what to say
> Nice to see you, perhaps ?


Nice to not see you too.
There's an awful lot of posts to get through since Weds!
I had to go back to work for an awards evening last night
and was so tired when I got home I nodded off on the sofa so
didn't have chance to pop in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nice to not see you too.
> There's an awful lot of posts to get through since Weds!
> I had to go back to work for an awards evening last night
> and was so tired when I got home I nodded off on the sofa so
> didn't have chance to pop in.


That's okay
Always nice to chat, but know you're a busy lady, grateful for the time we do get!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 189393
> View attachment 189394
> View attachment 189395
> 
> Here are pictures of my benjamin


How beautiful - looks like he's settling in well and is very trusting of you to expose his tummy like that.
My sister had a Benjamin dog - he ended up being called Benjy though.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not saying it's a popularity contest.
> I neither expect nor ask that Cold Dark Roomers, who hopefully like me, give Tidgy a vote.
> Many of them did not last year and haven't this year and it is honestly not a problem.
> And what you are saying is frankly nonsense.
> People are not voting for what is technically the best photo, a photography of excellence competition, they are voting for what is cutest, the type of tortoise or turtle that they like and sometimes, at least sometimes, for their friends or people that they know. Many, including me have benefited from this.
> I am not talking about feeling loved. Or actually, Tidgy being thought adorable. This is subjective.
> I repeat for the umpteenth time, i am glad that the photos were redone and a level playing field presented to the voters.
> That does not excuse the errors and the fact that people, and i specifically said, not just me, will lose out because of some not doing the second vote, some changing vote, because a 'new' picture is fresher in the head or whatever.
> Photo 23 (not Tidge), had 6 votes, now only 2.
> A place on the calendar to nowhere.
> You don't think they would be upset ? Disappointed? It may not be personal, but it will hurt.
> The forum made a mess of it again, though mistakes happen, of course, but don't tell me i shouldn't be upset.
> It is a competition.
> If one loses, one is disappointed, though in admiration of the winners, fair play.
> Most of these photos are excellent, i don't want 'Tidgy's dad votes' (actually, that's not entirely true, but i know I won't get that many), three of the four people who voted for Tidgy initially were unknown, or barely known to me, which is actually better than just ones friends voting.
> That's not popularity, that's Tidgy's photo.
> All 3 of these have now been lost and 2 of them have not voted a second time and may yet or may not have a chance to vote for Tidgy again.
> if the 2 don't get a chance to vote again, for or not for (as , again, I said) then that's unfair.
> Now I'm really angry.


Test done. I was about to take a celebratory jog through the dark room and truly can't believe your response. I was not trying to be hurtful in any way. In fact, I was concerned for you because you seem to be so sensitive lately.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay
> Always nice to chat, but know you're a busy lady, grateful for the time we do get!


This half term has been much busier than usual with a lot more paperwork - mainly health and safety related stuff - risk assessments etc. You have to file them for everything off you do site but where do you stop? E.g. possible dangers walking to a shop = crossing roads, stepping off pavements, an unexpected lightning strike, getting hit by ice from a passing Boeing 747, a meteor hitting earth.......where do I stop?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Test done. I was about to take a celebratory jog through the dark room and truly can't believe your response. I was not trying to be hurtful in any way. In fact, I was concerned for you because you seem to be so sensitive lately.


Well, i'm sorry, but i am hurt
if you knew i was sensitive recently, which is correct, then it seems a bit mean
however, i know you well enough to know you didn't mean to make me feel bad, and i think you're a very wonderful lady
Honestly, take a jog through the room
We are most honoured to have you here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This half term has been much busier than usual with a lot more paperwork - mainly health and safety related stuff - risk assessments etc. You have to file them for everything off you do site but where do you stop? E.g. possible dangers walking to a shop = crossing roads, stepping off pavements, an unexpected lightning strike, getting hit by ice from a passing Boeing 747, a meteor hitting earth.......where do I stop?


Er.....................
The dangers of inhaling too much Marmite gas ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I touched my first tiger when i was four or five and escaped my parents at the circus.
> Had many more touchy-feely encounters since.
> Love 'em.


A cautionary tale...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A cautionary tale...............


Oh, I've still got this somewhere.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I've still got this somewhere.


This is a clearer version - the original is hard to understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> This is a clearer version - the original is hard to understand.


I love it!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love it!


I love the old monologues -Joyce Grenfell did some very funny ones too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love the old monologues -Joyce Grenfell did some very funny ones too.


Indeed, true.
Sorry, i'm not in a punny mood. 
But i know what you mean.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, true.
> Sorry, i'm not in a punny mood.
> But i know what you mean.


That's Ok - no one's expected to be witty and amusing all the time - hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh and another!!!
> 
> yeah, i also will add more pictures at will!
> View attachment 189413
> 
> 
> so, 4 choices.. one vote each (which you're aloud to change)
> 
> game on


No 4 !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New Hat 4.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do, but they don't understand what they mean.
> A headmistress at a school wifey worked in had a t-shirt at the end of year awards ceremony which read , well f-word this female dog word that is prohibited on this forum and she had no idea what it meant. she wore the same one on an open day to promote new parents to the school and only wifey and i knew what the shirt said.


That is really funny!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this white boys playin' that funky music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets go show friday how it's done!! have a great day everyone


he looks much cooler there than he did here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's Ok - no one's expected to be witty and amusing all the time - hope you're feeling better soon!


Oh, yes.
I never lose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No 4 !


Four points to number 4.
Takes it back into the lead..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I prefer chocolate brownies


What about boxed chocolate brownies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm.
That happened to me on this message, also.
No reply shown.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> That happened to me on this message, also.
> No reply shown.


I just deleted it as no point in taking up space by repeating Chrissy's post but said to @Prairie Mom what a lovely homely home you have! And so tidy - even with kids!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just deleted it as no point in taking up space by repeating Chrissy's post but said to @Prairie Mom what a lovely homely home you have! And so tidy - even with kids!!


It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

Just managed to catch up with everything - will do a blanket 'like' for all the posts I didn't do individual 'likes' for - I was getting repetitive strain injury.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just managed to catch up with everything - will do a blanket 'like' for all the posts I didn't do individual 'likes' for - I was getting repetitive strain injury.


It's nice to see the place busy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice to see the place busy.


It certainly is.


----------



## Lyn W

And now having read lots of pages I've caught up but my eyes are tired and I need to shut them for a while!
So will say Nos da now and hopefully speak over the weekend.
Try to get some rest as well @Tidgy's Dad.
Wishing you a peaceful night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am quite upset that it has been suggested that i think the calendar competition stuff is a popularity vote for me.
Now, i confess to sensitive moments but i NEVER asked or required of people to vote for The Tidge in the comp.
Last year and this year, many of you did not vote Tidgy and I think you all know that it is not a problem for us.
(though pleased for those who did.)
Indeed, most didn't vote Tidgy, can't understand, but won't effect any relationships. 
yes, of course i want Tidgy to do well, but I will not expect votes from people because it's me. 
I love you all and voting for another beast is not going to make any difference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And now having read lots of pages I've caught up but my eyes are tired and I need to shut them for a while!
> So will say Nos da now and hopefully speak over the weekend.
> Try to get some rest as well @Tidgy's Dad.
> Wishing you a peaceful night.


Only when justice is done.
Sleepless nights ahead , I feel.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only when justice is done.
> Sleepless nights ahead , I feel.


It's a shame there have been problems again.
I wish you and Tidgy the very best of luck though!
I don't know who I've voted for - it was difficult - they were all lovely!
Night Night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's a shame there have been problems again.
> I wish you and Tidgy the very best of luck though!
> I don't know who I've voted for - it was difficult - they were all lovely!
> Night Night


Night night , Lyn. 
Indeed, most are lovely, honest voting is not a problem for Tidge and me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am quite upset that it has been suggested that i think the calendar competition stuff is a popularity vote for me.
> Now, i confess to sensitive moments but i NEVER asked or required of people to vote for The Tidge in the comp.
> Last year and this year, many of you did not vote Tidgy and I think you all know that it is not a problem for us.
> (though pleased for those who did.)
> Indeed, most didn't vote Tidgy, can't understand, but won't effect any relationships.
> yes, of course i want Tidgy to do well, but I will not expect votes from people because it's me.
> I love you all and voting for another beast is not going to make any difference.


Adam---I was NOT implying that you even said it was a popularity contest. I truly wasn't. That statement was my own. It came from me. I was not implying that you were saying that. I wasn't! I didn't think you would take this the way you have at all!

I WAS concerned that you might be taking the voting too personally though. I considered writing a detailed response to your long post to try to clarify things, because you put some words in my mouth that were not accurate, but I thought it better to simply let you know that I wasn't trying to be hurtful and assumed you would take the high road. Nothing I said was meant to be hurtful or mean. Nothing. That is not the place I was coming from. In fact, believe it or not, I was feeling somewhat protective of your feelings and trying to convince you that these are simply photos and not a reflection of how people feel about you, your worth, how beautiful Tidgy etc. That's all the intention was. I'm sorry that I phrased things in a way that hurt you. That truly was not my intention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Adam---I was NOT implying that you even said it was a popularity contest. I truly wasn't. That statement was my own. It came from me. I was not implying that you were saying that. I wasn't! I didn't think you would take this the way you have at all!
> 
> I WAS concerned that you might be taking the voting too personally though. I considered writing a detailed response to your long post to try to clarify things, because you put some words in my mouth that were not accurate, but I thought it better to simply let you know that I wasn't trying to be hurtful and assumed you would take the high road. Nothing I said was meant to be hurtful or mean. Nothing. That is not the place I was coming from. In fact, believe it or not, I was feeling somewhat protective of your feelings and trying to convince you that these are simply photos and not a reflection of how people feel about you, your worth, how beautiful Tidgy etc. That's all the intention was. I'm sorry that I phrased things in a way that hurt you. That truly was not my intention.


Thanks, but seemed mean to me. 
Whatever, i need to react.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, but seemed mean to me.
> Whatever, i need to react.



Here you go. I'll detail MY OWN post for you rather than responding to yours.
Quoting my original post:
"Just remember it's not a popularity contest. If you don't get the number of votes, it doesn't mean that you are not loved." --I was not implying that you made it a popularity contest. I didn't think you were saying this. I was trying to use a quick way to explain it's about the photos not the people. Also used the word "loved" to remind you of how much myself and many other forum members love and adore you.
"No one is voting for the person they like best...They are picking photos they would like to see in a calendar." - I thought this explained what I was trying to say pretty well.

Wanna hear how I voted??? Nope, I'm pretty sure I didn't vote for Tidgy last year. (Also, I don't really think you should be keeping track of these things!) I often do not vote for photos with "props." There's nothing wrong with them. Most people find them adorable. It's just not my preference. Here's how I DID vote THIS year. One photo is my honest-to-goodness favorite (I loved the expression on the tort's face), but me being this silly girl that is actually concerned about people's feelings, I also wanted to make sure everyone had at least one vote. Because of your statements, I now hope that they will consider making the voting anonymous in the future.

"With the photos cleaned up, I suppose it means there are more options and more fair competition. It really shouldn't be taken personally." -I'm sorry if people changed their vote. Yes, it's too bad the page wasn't perfect in the first place, but stuff happens. More clear photos, means there are more photos to choose from and I'm sorry if people switched their vote, but again they are not trying to hurt you.

"You have a beautiful and very loved tortoise." -Again, trying to remind you that it's not even about the tortoise or their excellent quality of care, but a simple photo. It's not supposed to be taken personally and I was complimenting your beastie.

I'm sorry about your voter who doesn't post often, but it's a vote for a photo NOT a tort and not you. ---Then my silly hearts because the intention of my post was to show you that I do care about your feelings and wish you to feel happy and peaceful

Now, if you're still mad. There's nothing I can do. I was NOT trying to be mean and really don't feel like I was even accidentally being mean. Sorry you're hurt. The forum is supposed to be fun and informative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> Here you go. I'll detail MY OWN post for you rather than responding to yours.
> Quoting my original post:
> "Just remember it's not a popularity contest. If you don't get the number of votes, it doesn't mean that you are not loved." --I was not implying that you made it a popularity contest. I didn't think you were saying this. I was trying to use a quick way to explain it's about the photos not the people. Also used the word "loved" to remind you of how much myself and many other forum members love and adore you.
> "No one is voting for the person they like best...They are picking photos they would like to see in a calendar." - I thought this explained what I was trying to say pretty well.
> 
> Wanna hear how I voted??? Nope, I'm pretty sure I didn't vote for Tidgy last year. (Also, I don't really think you should be keeping track of these things!) I often do not vote for photos with "props." There's nothing wrong with them. Most people find them adorable. It's just not my preference. Here's how I DID vote THIS year. One photo is my honest-to-goodness favorite (I loved the expression on the tort's face), but me being this silly girl that is actually concerned about people's feelings, I also wanted to make sure everyone had at least one vote. Because of your statements, I now hope that they will consider making the voting anonymous in the future.
> 
> "With the photos cleaned up, I suppose it means there are more options and more fair competition. It really shouldn't be taken personally." -I'm sorry if people changed their vote. Yes, it's too bad the page wasn't perfect in the first place, but stuff happens. More clear photos, means there are more photos to choose from and I'm sorry if people switched their vote, but again they are not trying to hurt you.
> 
> "You have a beautiful and very loved tortoise." -Again, trying to remind you that it's not even about the tortoise or their excellent quality of care, but a simple photo. It's not supposed to be taken personally and I was complimenting your beastie.
> 
> I'm sorry about your voter who doesn't post often, but it's a vote for a photo NOT a tort and not you. ---Then my silly hearts because the intention of my post was to show you that I do care about your feelings and wish you to feel happy and peaceful
> 
> Now, if you're still mad. There's nothing I can do. I was NOT trying to be mean and really don't feel like I was even accidentally being mean. Sorry you're hurt. The forum is supposed to be fun and informative.


I don't understand.
I was not objecting to your vote this year or last.
I have no idea who you voted for, or even if you did last year, saw you voted this year but don't know , or care who for.
I think you are confused, I, in no way hoped you would , expected you would or was disappointed you didn't vote for Tidgy.
Sorry if you felt that, but can't understand why.
This thread is fun and informative. 
But it belongs to a lot of people and was, once upon a time, my refuge.
Personal promotion.
But i'm gone now, nobody is actually interested, this beast belongs to others. 
You are such an intelligent being.
I am overwhelmed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Please believe , peeps , i am keeping score for Tidgy, but don't know who the rest of you voted for this year or last and it's not a worry for me.
For example, (and i hope you don't mind, Lyn,) Lyn didn't vote for Tidge last year or this, and she is one of my favourite people in the whole world, not just the forum. I don't know who she voted for either time, tis not important and I assume our relationship will continue regardless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So sorry, gang.
Can't think what else


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't understand.
> I was not objecting to your vote this year or last.
> I have no idea who you voted for, or even if you did last year, saw you voted this year but don't know , or care who for.
> I think you are confused, I, in no way hoped you would , expected you would or was disappointed you didn't vote for Tidgy.
> Sorry if you felt that, but can't understand why.
> This thread is fun and informative.
> But it belongs to a lot of people and was, once upon a time, my refuge.
> Personal promotion.
> But i'm gone now, nobody is actually interested, this beast belongs to others.
> You are such an intelligent being.
> I am overwhelmed.


I can't believe you're leaving for the 3rd time and now because of me! I was trying to be kind. Unbelievable. Don't leave on my account. I'll stay away. Sheesh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I can't believe you're leaving for the 3rd time and now because of me! I was trying to be kind. Unbelievable. Don't leave on my account. I'll stay away. Sheesh.


You miss understand.
I am leaving soon, and finally, but not because of you. 
But not until this comp is finished.
Your idea of being kind is an odd one..
I will certainly not leave my own thread on your account.
But thanks anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Cold Dark Roomers.
Night night, Cold Dark Room.
I'm off to find the ceiling, may see you soon.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my  good mornooning one and all


----------



## johnandjade

as promised


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Sorry to read the disagreement from last night - sometimes it is better to say nothing at all - it would seem that trying to further explain a position from both sides just made matters worse 

I'm not sure where I am with the project. It may have been kicked to touch; I'll be disappointed if it has. Plan A is a no go for Josh, his suggested Plan B is likely to result in me landing a VAT bill (and the exchange rate would mean least profit for TFO) so I am pursuing plan C now. I need to do some costings and work out some practicalities. 

People are being ill here. JoesDad and brother but have come down with colds. Or possibly dying imminently from serious man flu  I may not be entirely sympathetic 

I'm off to buy some stewing steak and lamb's kidneys - I feel the urge to make a pudding in this autumnal weather. 

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> as promised



Do you do requests?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sorry to read the disagreement from last night - sometimes it is better to say nothing at all - it would seem that trying to further explain a position from both sides just made matters worse
> 
> I'm not sure where I am with the project. It may have been kicked to touch; I'll be disappointed if it has. Plan A is a no go for Josh, his suggested Plan B is likely to result in me landing a VAT bill (and the exchange rate would mean least profit for TFO) so I am pursuing plan C now. I need to do some costings and work out some practicalities.
> 
> People are being ill here. JoesDad and brother but have come down with colds. Or possibly dying imminently from serious man flu  I may not be entirely sympathetic
> 
> I'm off to buy some stewing steak and lamb's kidneys - I feel the urge to make a pudding in this autumnal weather.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone




it wasn't good reading was it . 

morning mum . i suspect man flu, possibly contacted from the meerkats. hope you have a good day


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Do you do requests?




i will do when i finish work. don't have any blue paint though


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i will do when i finish work. don't have any blue paint though







hmmmm


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189520
> 
> 
> hmmmm


Could end up with a permanent hint of smurf


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Could end up with a permanent hint of smurf


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


>







it may be possible


----------



## johnandjade

finished work


----------



## johnandjade

i love the album cover for people!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my  good mornooning one and all


Good afternoon, John.
Hangover.
Feel awful.
Serves me right.
Just got up.
Lesson in 2 minutes.
Oh, dear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> as promised


That actually scared wifey.
Brilliant. 
I need to be like this just now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sorry to read the disagreement from last night - sometimes it is better to say nothing at all - it would seem that trying to further explain a position from both sides just made matters worse
> 
> I'm not sure where I am with the project. It may have been kicked to touch; I'll be disappointed if it has. Plan A is a no go for Josh, his suggested Plan B is likely to result in me landing a VAT bill (and the exchange rate would mean least profit for TFO) so I am pursuing plan C now. I need to do some costings and work out some practicalities.
> 
> People are being ill here. JoesDad and brother but have come down with colds. Or possibly dying imminently from serious man flu  I may not be entirely sympathetic
> 
> I'm off to buy some stewing steak and lamb's kidneys - I feel the urge to make a pudding in this autumnal weather.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone


Yes, sorry about that. 
It's supposed to be a happy place here.
My fault entirely. 
Sorry @Prairie Mom 
Hope the t-shirt project bears fruit, It's a great idea. 
It is a well known fact that man flu is a very serious illness.
As a lady, you would not understand.
Steak and kidney pie or Pud ?
Lovely! 
Good afternoon, Linda.
Have a great weekend yourself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished work


The accent is not Australian enough.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been rather ill but got a lot of work done.
> Better now, at least a bit.
> When you do pop in here, it's most welcome.


Ohh no  hope it goes away soon! Eat wifey's potatoes !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I touched my first tiger when i was four or five and escaped my parents at the circus.
> Had many more touchy-feely encounters since.
> Love 'em.


You always surprise us ! Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is a well known fact that man flu is a very serious illness.
> As a lady, you would not understand.


I know  However good stodgy comfort food seems to help make up for my lack of comprehension of the seriousness of man flu 



> Steak and kidney pie or Pud ?


Definitely pud. With mashed swede, carrots and onion gravy. I make a mean S&K Pud even if I do say so myself 

It's not something you really want to make until the temperature drops off though, so this is the first of the season.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> How beautiful - looks like he's settling in well and is very trusting of you to expose his tummy like that.
> My sister had a Benjamin dog - he ended up being called Benjy though.


He wasted no time settling in. Hes very attached to me. Its cute but a little annoying. My sisters call him Benjy. So far he doesnt respond to the name. Lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Hangover.
> Feel awful.
> Serves me right.
> Just got up.
> Lesson in 2 minutes.
> Oh, dear.




c'est la via (i think). today is a new day . 

wibble on sir


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That actually scared wifey.
> Brilliant.
> I need to be like this just now.[/
> 
> try out yours when she's sleeping
> 
> scream therapy, scare wifey... its a win win situation


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The accent is not Australian enough.




i did an american 'now that's a warface this morning' but decided it wasn't scottish enough! ...


will upload


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

5 page paper needs to be done but i just want to sleep and cuddle with my puppy


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i did an american 'now that's a warface this morning' but decided it wasn't scottish enough! ...
> 
> 
> will upload










didn't even know i was doing the voice!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i did an american 'now that's a warface this morning' without realising but decided it had to be a scottish one! ...
> 
> 
> will upload


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i love the album cover for people!!!
> View attachment 189522


Me, too! 
No Jade ?
Careful, or you'll get a nose biffing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohh no  hope it goes away soon! Eat wifey's potatoes !


Hi, Linhdan! 
Good morning to you
I'm fine today, I think.
If I eat wifey's potatoes i'll have to go and buy more, so i'll have some cheese instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I know  However good stodgy comfort food seems to help make up for my lack of comprehension of the seriousness of man flu
> 
> 
> Definitely pud. With mashed swede, carrots and onion gravy. I make a mean S&K Pud even if I do say so myself
> 
> It's not something you really want to make until the temperature drops off though, so this is the first of the season.


Yuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Must pop round some time. 
Hopefully, wifey will do one when it gets cold here in a month or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> c'est la via (i think). today is a new day .
> 
> wibble on sir


Yep, a fresh start with a fresh attitude.
Negativity out of my system, feel positive and happy today.
Thank you cathartic Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> 5 page paper needs to be done but i just want to sleep and cuddle with my puppy


Bit difficult to do both, I guess.
The problem with Tidgy is that, adorable as she is, cuddles aren't really an option.
And cuddling the dogs and cats on the streets here would result in infestations of parasites and skin diseases.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> didn't even know i was doing the voice!


Better than Gibson, in my opinion.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too!
> No Jade ?
> Careful, or you'll get a nose biffing!




tipical woman, every picture has to be deleted


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, a fresh start with a fresh attitude.
> Negativity out of my system, feel positive and happy today.
> Thank you cathartic Cold Dark Room.




 glad to hear


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tipical woman, every picture has to be deleted


Indeed, wifey complained that the photo of her on your phone is not a flattering one.
Gosh. 
She has one photo of the quadrillion she has taken that she likes and wants me to send it to you.
Golly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better than Gibson, in my opinion.




i call my hoover at work charlien. 

(i actually do!) 
she even has a note attached when not in use,

this is my hoover, there are many others like it but this one is MINE! etc


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, wifey complained that the photo of her on your phone is not a flattering one.
> Gosh.
> She has one photo of the quadrillion she has taken that she likes and wants me to send it to you.
> Golly.




i still have to email on pictures from spain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i still have to email on pictures from spain!


Yeah, please do, I've never been much of a photo person, but some of those photos are brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Managed to get through my lesson on modal verbs.
Just.
Nearly time for hair of the tortoise, but not yet, as Zachariah has come to play.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit difficult to do both, I guess.
> The problem with Tidgy is that, adorable as she is, cuddles aren't really an option.
> And cuddling the dogs and cats on the streets here would result in infestations of parasites and skin diseases.


Oh no ! Stray dogs i dont even like to touch ! 
Max only cuddled with me when he was sick


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan!
> Good morning to you
> I'm fine today, I think.
> If I eat wifey's potatoes i'll have to go and buy more, so i'll have some cheese instead.


Good morning ! Cheese doesnt sound bad


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning ! Cheese doesnt sound bad


It can smell awful though  (but taste delicious)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh no ! Stray dogs i dont even like to touch !
> Max only cuddled with me when he was sick


I guess I'll be forced to cuddle wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning ! Cheese doesnt sound bad


Indeed! 
But not to cuddle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It can smell awful though  (but taste delicious)


I love the smell of even the most ripe ones.
Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, please do, I've never been much of a photo person, but some of those photos are brilliant.




sorry i fell asleep:/. it was a magical time (spain, not the sleep)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sorry i fell asleep:/. it was a magical time (spain, not the sleep)


Just after Zac left my friend Zouhair arrived.
Splendid fellow, good chat.
So finally, I can have some tortoise hair. 
Hurrraaahhhh!!!!!!!
Magical time ?
Rather!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got a call that my favorite cousin, James just died of cancer.
I wasn't even aware that he was ill. I've been so caught up in my own misery that I've paid no attention to much else.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My guilt got me busy and I started to install the kitchen floor.
I finished it, actually. I still have to tidy up some details, but it's basically done.
I did the hallway a few days ago and have just one bedroom left and it's only a 12'x15'. It should be a five or 6 hour job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a call that my favorite cousin, James just died of cancer.
> I wasn't even aware that he was ill. I've been so caught up in my own misery that I've paid no attention to much else.


I'm sorry to hear that, Ed.
I think i am guilty of worrying too much about myself and missing the bigger picture, too.
However, clearly they didn't inform you he was seriously ill. 
I don't believe you're the type of chap to ignore it if they had.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My guilt got me busy and I started to install the kitchen floor.
> I finished it, actually. I still have to tidy up some details, but it's basically done.
> I did the hallway a few days ago and have just one bedroom left and it's only a 12'x15'. It should be a five or 6 hour job.


Yeah, i do redecoration when i'm feeling guilty. 
I must do wifey's window. 
Been inattentive to her the last couple of days.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a call that my favorite cousin, James just died of cancer.
> I wasn't even aware that he was ill. I've been so caught up in my own misery that I've paid no attention to much else.


Really sorry to hear that Ed


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a call that my favorite cousin, James just died of cancer.
> I wasn't even aware that he was ill. I've been so caught up in my own misery that I've paid no attention to much else.


Im sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a call that my favorite cousin, James just died of cancer.
> I wasn't even aware that he was ill. I've been so caught up in my own misery that I've paid no attention to much else.


So sorry to hear this Ed, it's a shame his family didn't let you know.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My guilt got me busy and I started to install the kitchen floor.
> I finished it, actually. I still have to tidy up some details, but it's basically done.
> I did the hallway a few days ago and have just one bedroom left and it's only a 12'x15'. It should be a five or 6 hour job.


Don't feel guilty Ed if you didn't know there was nothing you could do. Four of my elderly neighbours I've known all my life have died this year and I missed all the funerals because I didn't find out until weeks afterwards. Being in work I rarely see people in my street to chat to and no one thought to knock my door. I took flowers to express my apologies and condolences to families.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all - hope you're all having a good Saturday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't feel guilty Ed if you didn't know there was nothing you could do. Four of my elderly neighbours I've known all my life have died this year and I missed all the funerals because I didn't find out until weeks afterwards. Being in work I rarely see people in my street to chat to and no one thought to knock my door. I took flowers to express my apologies and condolences to families.


How sad.
i doubt anyone would doubt your sincerity and kindness, either.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening Adam, pleased you are feeling better today.
I am just off to make my tea but I will see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam, pleased you are feeling better today.
> I am just off to make my tea but I will see you later.


Coffee for me.
Enjoy tea. 
Later.
(not 'laters', which I hate.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a call that my favorite cousin, James just died of cancer.
> I wasn't even aware that he was ill. I've been so caught up in my own misery that I've paid no attention to much else.




sorry to hear


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> So sorry to hear this Ed, it's a shame his family didn't let you know.


I don't speak much to the vast majority of my family.
I live in a vacuum and I shut down when things aren't going very well.
I should be a better person. A better friend. I'm very sorry for not articulating how much I care about certain people right up to the time that it's too late to do so.
It's a major defect in my personality.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't speak much to the vast majority of my family.
> I live in a vacuum and I shut down when things aren't going very well.
> I should be a better person. A better friend. I'm very sorry for not articulating how much I care about certain people right up to the time that it's too late to do so.
> It's a major defect in my personality.


With hind sight we could all be better people, and we think we have unlimited time to catch up with family and friends - but it's only when we lose someone we realise we don't and should use the time we have. I'm not very good at keeping in touch with people either. I love getting together with friends but they all have families so usually wait until they make contact first because I worry I'm interrupting their time, I should make the effort though - they could always ring me back if they're busy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee for me.
> Enjoy tea.
> Later.
> (not 'laters', which I hate.


I had a toasted bagel with marmalade - so breakfast really.
It was all I fancied - and didn't need a microwave!


----------



## Lyn W

I dropped my laptop last night and the charging light hasn't come on as usual today when it's plugged in, so if I should suddenly disappear I've run out of juice!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've managed to slip and bust my butt once and slip and catch myself once already on the new wood.
It's because I wear socks inside the house and this crap is slick!
More area rugs are needed, but it seems stupid to remove wall to wall carpeting, lay down teak wood and then buy more carpeting.
Hopefully I'll get used to this floor


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning. 0740, sunday... 

back to sleep we go


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning. 0740, sunday...
> 
> back to sleep we go


Good morning CDR. It's raining hard here this morning. 

I got too little sleep thanks to JoesDad's man flu. I remembered eventually that my daughter's bed was empty and moved there. I wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning. 0740, sunday...
> 
> back to sleep we go


Good morning! 
Lesson in half an hour. 
Too much tortoise hair last night, so more required today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It's raining hard here this morning.
> 
> I got too little sleep thanks to JoesDad's man flu. I remembered eventually that my daughter's bed was empty and moved there. I wish I'd done it sooner.


Good morning, Linda. 
Very mean of you.
When we have man flu we need someone to hear our moaning and groaning and express sympathy.
Constantly.
For days.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've managed to slip and bust my butt once and slip and catch myself once already on the new wood.
> It's because I wear socks inside the house and this crap is slick!
> More area rugs are needed, but it seems stupid to remove wall to wall carpeting, lay down teak wood and then buy more carpeting.
> Hopefully I'll get used to this floor


Be careful Ed! Maybe slippers with rubber soles will be on your Xmas list this year
.......or ice skates and with a bit of practice we could see you and Kelly at the World Figure skating championships next year.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Very mean of you.
> When we have man flu we need someone to hear our moaning and groaning and express sympathy.
> Constantly.
> For days.


.......and days, ......and days........and days....!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......and days, ......and days........and days....!


Yup.
Man flu is very serious.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all I hope you are all bright tailed and bushy eyed this morning.
I think Autumn has finally arrived, showers today but still quite mild.
I think a walk dandelion hunting for the last survivors is on the cards today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Seen this ?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-owner-show-and-tell.129862/page-14#post-1395750
Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all I hope you are all bright tailed and bushy eyed this morning.
> I think Autumn has finally arrived, showers today but still quite mild.
> I think a walk dandelion hunting for the last survivors is on the cards today!


Morning, Lyn!
We've had rain, so I'll send someone out dandy hunting later.
Will be the first ones for months if we get lucky.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seen this ?
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-owner-show-and-tell.129862/page-14#post-1395750
> Hmmmmm.


No I hadn't but oh dear ! I haven't read the rules as not taken part yet but is canvassing for votes allowed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I hadn't but oh dear ! I haven't read the rules as not taken part yet but is canvassing for votes allowed?


I don't think it's actually in the rules, just sort of not done. 
Last year several people were told off for even mentioning the comp and discussing the pictures.
If it is permitted, then we could do it sort of like the election.
Videos, canvassing, celebrity endorsements, debates.....................
Would be quite fun.


----------



## Lyn W

I have broken my laptop - it works plugged in but won't charge. I caught my foot in the lead the other night and dragged it off a table so it literally crashed!.
Will have to check I haven't dislodged the battery before I decide whether to go to the bother of getting it repaired. I only usually use it at home so its not a big deal to just use the lead.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think it's actually in the rules, just sort of not done.
> Last year several people were told off for even mentioning the comp and discussing the pictures.
> If it is permitted, then we could do it sort of like the election.
> Videos, canvassing, celebrity endorsements, debates.....................
> Would be quite fun.


I think there may be a wrist slapping from someone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have broken my laptop - it works plugged in but won't charge. I caught my foot in the lead the other night and dragged it off a table so it literally crashed!.
> Will have to check I haven't dislodged the battery before I decide whether to go to the bother of getting it repaired. I only usually use it at home so its not a big deal to just use the lead.


Yes, i saw you'd broken it. 
My battery went months ago and I haven't been brave enough to go to the New Town to replace it.
I run connected to the mains all day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think there may be a wrist slapping from someone.


Perhaps I should post Tidgy's photo on every thread on the forum with the number attached. 
Or I could PM everyone who hasn't voted and ask for their help.
Or offer them money............................
'Cept I can't.
I'm not sure it wouldn't work against you anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Yup I think it would work against anyone who did that.
I don't know who the torts I voted for belong to, they were just pics I liked marginally better than others, 
but I wouldn't vote for pushy parents - can't stand them with kids or torts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup I think it would work against anyone who did that.
> I don't know who the torts I voted for belong to, they were just pics I liked marginally better than others,
> but I wouldn't vote for pushy parents - can't stand them with kids or torts!


Quite right. 
I don't know who you voted for either (though I could look, I suppose).
But I haven't voted yet and will now not vote for that one.


----------



## Lyn W

Time to get busy - microwave and dandy hunting to do today so I'll see you later, have a lovely day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time to get busy - microwave and dandy hunting to do today so I'll see you later, have a lovely day!


You, too, Lyn.
Good luck with the dandies.
See you this evening, hopefully.


----------



## dmmj

I hope everyone has voted we had to restart the voting thread due to a problem (no one's perfect  ) and we do try to be fair to everybody. don't miss your chance so if you haven't voted vote now it will be closing soon and you don't want to miss out on your chance to enjoy the fun looks like a pretty good competition this year. Laters


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I hope everyone has voted we had to restart the voting thread due to a problem (no one's perfect  ) and we do try to be fair to everybody. don't miss your chance so if you haven't voted vote now it will be closing soon and you don't want to miss out on your chance to enjoy the fun looks like a pretty good competition this year. Laters


Closing soon ?
End of Tuesday, I understood.
Is this still correct ?
Thanks for popping in and keeping us informed.


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Closing soon ?
> End of Tuesday, I understood.
> Is this still correct ?
> Thanks for popping in and keeping us informed.


 That's soon to me, since so many people like to procrastinate I decided to tell h
them early.


----------



## dmmj

If any of you could do the mod a favor if you know of anybody who voted in the first thresd and did not vote in the second. Just a friendly reminder that the voting was restarted they should vote again thank you we want as many people as possible to vote they shouldn't be left out of the fun just because the forum made a mistake :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> That's soon to me, since so many people like to procrastinate I decided to tell h
> them early.


Fair enough.
Thanks, again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> If any of you could do the mod a favor if you know of anybody who voted in the first thresd and did not vote in a second. Just a friendly reminder that the voting was restarted they should vote again thank you we want as many people as possible to vote they shouldn't be a nice fun just because the forum made a mistake :-(


I have done this.
If they don't vote a second time, could their original votes be reinstated ?


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have done this.
> If they don't vote a second time, could their original votes be reinstated ?


I would say no, buI'm a big believer in people's votes being sacred. I noticed one of two people changing their vote since the problem was fixed I wouldn't want to presume that they want to keep their votes the same and not make a differenent vote. but I can bring it up to the other mods.& see what they have to say, if I am out voted no problem


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I would say no, buI'm a big believer in people's votes being sacred. I noticed one of two people changing their vote since the problem was fixed I wouldn't want to presume that they want to keep their votes the same and not make a differenent vote. but I can bring it up to the other mods.& see what they have to say, if I am out voted no problem


Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I would say no, buI'm a big believer in people's votes being sacred. I noticed one of two people changing their vote since the problem was fixed I wouldn't want to presume that they want to keep their votes the same and not make a differenent vote. but I can bring it up to the other mods.& see what they have to say, if I am out voted no problem


If it were me, I'd prefer that my votes were counted, even if i might have changed them on the re-vote.
Better to have my votes included for pics i may not have voted for again, than not have any of my votes counted at all.


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If it were me, I'd prefer that my votes were counted, even if i might have changed them on the re-vote.
> Better to have my votes included for pics i may not have voted for again, than not have any of my votes counted at all.


did you informec these people that they needed to revote correct? Therefore if it's important to them they should vote again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> did you informec these people that they needed to revote correct? Therefore if it's important to them they should vote again.


Only two people. 
One is aware and is going to vote again, the second only comes on the forum once every one to three weeks or so and is unlikely to see that there has been a restart.


----------



## JoesMum

Feeling somewhat stuffed following the Steak and Kidney Pud for Sunday lunch. 

I took a photo, but it looks a bit anaemic compared with real life. It tasted great 



Son is now heading back to his flat in north London, JoesDad is clearly due to die imminently despite eating a huge portion at lunch, daughter hasn't yet left Glasgow. 

I need to go find Joe. Afternoon soaks work best during his hibernation wind-down.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Feeling somewhat stuffed following the Steak and Kidney Pud for Sunday lunch.
> 
> I took a photo, but it looks a bit anaemic compared with real life. It tasted great
> View attachment 189590
> 
> 
> Son is now heading back to his flat in north London, JoesDad is clearly due to die imminently despite eating a huge portion at lunch, daughter hasn't yet left Glasgow.
> 
> I need to go find Joe. Afternoon soaks work best during his hibernation wind-down.


Oh, MY!!!  I've always wondered what steak and kidney pie/pud looks like. JoesDad can have my portion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Feeling somewhat stuffed following the Steak and Kidney Pud for Sunday lunch.
> 
> I took a photo, but it looks a bit anaemic compared with real life. It tasted great
> View attachment 189590
> 
> 
> Son is now heading back to his flat in north London, JoesDad is clearly due to die imminently despite eating a huge portion at lunch, daughter hasn't yet left Glasgow.
> 
> I need to go find Joe. Afternoon soaks work best during his hibernation wind-down.


Man flu doesn't seem to effect appetite. 
It actually increases it. 
A craving for beer is also common. 
The pud looked super.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!  I've always wondered what steak and kidney pie/pud looks like. JoesDad can have my portion.


Good morning, Bea! 
It's such a lovely thing, Kate and Sidney pud, we call it.


----------



## JoesMum

Afternoon all. I'm feeling somewhat cheered following conversations with both my mum and sister. 

JoesGranny has this week had her hair cut, made a batch of chutney and been to her U3A class and is going out for walks because she's bored. My sister reports that she is putting weight back on. 

It's all sounding very positive and much more normal  Fingers crossed that it lasts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Afternoon all. I'm feeling somewhat cheered following conversations with both my mum and sister.
> 
> JoesGranny has this week had her hair cut, made a batch of chutney and been to her U3A class and is going out for walks because she's bored. My sister reports that she is putting weight back on.
> 
> It's all sounding very positive and much more normal  Fingers crossed that it lasts


Splendid news. 
Always nice to hear positive news.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zacariah has gone, so time for hair of the tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Heyyy everyone !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Heyyy everyone !


Goodness, goodness.
What a surprise.
It's very quiet in here tonight, but i'll offer you the same welcome as everyone else.
Grab an armadillo to sit on, choose a beverage and our one-legged pirate will help if he's sober and we're serving custard creams and custard tonight.
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Long live Morocco!
oh, and watch out for the lying jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Heyyy everyone !


You have managed to appear n the quietest moment we have had for weeks.
Typical.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Afternoon all. I'm feeling somewhat cheered following conversations with both my mum and sister.
> 
> JoesGranny has this week had her hair cut, made a batch of chutney and been to her U3A class and is going out for walks because she's bored. My sister reports that she is putting weight back on.
> 
> It's all sounding very positive and much more normal  Fingers crossed that it lasts




glad to read this


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Heyyy everyone !




great to have a chance to say hello


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope everyone had a great weekend.


Good morning all. 

I'm feeling a bit better this morning having slept in son's bed last night. I can hear JoesDad coughing now, so it was undoubtedly a good move


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee hee : P


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better this morning having slept in son's bed last night. I can hear JoesDad coughing now, so it was undoubtedly a good move




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

the boys this morning...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> the boys this morning...
> View attachment 189645


Very cute and snuggly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope everyone had a great weekend.


Good morning, John.
Very quiet in The Cold Dark Room at the moment. 
Lovely to see Zac finally posting. 
Hope he pops back again soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better this morning having slept in son's bed last night. I can hear JoesDad coughing now, so it was undoubtedly a good move


I tend to cough louder and louder and louder until someone shows me some sympathy. 
Son's bed last night, daughter's the night before...........
Whose bed tonight ? 
This is a bit like Goldilocks! 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the boys this morning...
> View attachment 189645


How adorable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all.
Golly, I slept a lot. 
Have a great Monday, people.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Heyyy everyone !


Hello there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Who got me sick?
My throat is mysteriously sore and my nose is stuffy.
I just tossed the last of the carpeting into my work dumpster under the cover of darkness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Who got me sick?
> My throat is mysteriously sore and my nose is stuffy.
> I just tossed the last of the carpeting into my work dumpster under the cover of darkness.


Good morning, Ed.
Virtual man flu contracted over the net via Joe's dad. 
As you know, man flu is a serious business, so take care of yourself.
And complain a lot.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Virtual man flu contracted over the net via Joe's dad.
> As you know, man flu is a serious business, so take care of yourself.
> And complain a lot.


I'm waiting to see if it turns into the flu or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm waiting to see if it turns into the flu or not.


Even if it doesn't it can still be man flu. 
Just moan a lot.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Even if it doesn't it can still be man flu.
> Just moan a lot.


Correct: The possibility of being ill is sufficient for a man flu diagnosis. Developing actual symptoms only proves you were right in the first place and apparently increases the man's right to moan louder and longer. 

The female of the species reserves the right to be unimpressed whatever and carry on regardless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Correct: The possibility of being ill is sufficient for a man flu diagnosis. Developing actual symptoms only proves you were right in the first place and apparently increases the man's right to moan louder and longer.
> 
> The female of the species reserves the right to be unimpressed whatever and carry on regardless.



Perfectly true.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Very quiet in The Cold Dark Room at the moment.
> Lovely to see Zac finally posting.
> Hope he pops back again soon.




good morning boss! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Who got me sick?
> My throat is mysteriously sore and my nose is stuffy.
> I just tossed the last of the carpeting into my work dumpster under the cover of darkness.




sneaky sneaky 

hopefully you're throat will be better now the carpet is gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning boss! how are you today?


Very well! !!!!!! 
It's a lovely day and i'm enjoying my time here on the forum, at the moment. 
What about you ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can't seem to be able to stay out of the "rest room" and I noticed while washing my hands that my face is bright red.
I'm already leaving early this Thursday for my cardiologist appointment.
I may get scolded if I leave early today or call in tomorrow sick.
I'll pretend to care.
I blame Gillian for the illness. BTW.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Logging off for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't seem to be able to stay out of the "rest room" and I noticed while washing my hands that my face is bright red.
> I'm already leaving early this Thursday for my cardiologist appointment.
> I may get scolded if I leave early today or call in tomorrow sick.
> I'll pretend to care.
> I blame Gillian for the illness. BTW.


Right.
i'm grassing you up. 
@Gillian Moore 
You are responsible for the man flu.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't seem to be able to stay out of the "rest room" and I noticed while washing my hands that my face is bright red.
> I'm already leaving early this Thursday for my cardiologist appointment.
> I may get scolded if I leave early today or call in tomorrow sick.
> I'll pretend to care.
> I blame Gillian for the illness. BTW.


And i love the euphemism ' rest room'.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, goodness.
> What a surprise.
> It's very quiet in here tonight, but i'll offer you the same welcome as everyone else.
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, choose a beverage and our one-legged pirate will help if he's sober and we're serving custard creams and custard tonight.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> Long live Morocco!
> oh, and watch out for the lying jellyfish.



Oh haha thank you, even if its called the cold dark room, it feels warm and welcoming here . my armadillo is quite comfy and the custard is tasty sadly there is no fish fingers but jelly tentacles will do the job .


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

johnandjade said:


> great to have a chance to say hello


Thank you John ! I like war faces you made (y)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well! !!!!!!
> It's a lovely day and i'm enjoying my time here on the forum, at the moment.
> What about you ?




working away at looking busy


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't seem to be able to stay out of the "rest room" and I noticed while washing my hands that my face is bright red.
> I'm already leaving early this Thursday for my cardiologist appointment.
> I may get scolded if I leave early today or call in tomorrow sick.
> I'll pretend to care.
> I blame Gillian for the illness. BTW.




that doesn't sound good 

don't overdo things, try keep the blood pressure down


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello there.


Hello hellooo thaaank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Oh haha thank you, even if its called the cold dark room, it feels warm and welcoming here . my armadillo is quite comfy and the custard is tasty sadly there is no fish fingers but jelly tentacles will do the job .


Indeed, it is a warm and welcoming place. 
The hedgehogs sometimes sit on the armadillos, so be careful. 
I meant to say flying jellyfish, not lying jellyfish (though they may be liars, too)
They provide some illumination and are useful for some sports.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Thank you John ! I like war faces you made (y)




it's brilliant to finally have a chance to say hello to you zac, heard nothing but good things


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's brilliant to finally have a chance to say hello to you zac, heard nothing but good things


I don't want to embarrass him too much, but he really is a very special chap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want to embarrass him too much, but he really is a very special chap.


 And Tidgy loves him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just feeding Tidy some prickly pear. 
Beautiful. 
Goodness, I love my tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just feeding Tidy some prickly pear.
> Beautiful.
> Goodness, I love my tortoise.


I'm glad you're being neat about it. I hate it when people don't clear up after themselves


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lots of fuss about the calendar again.
I wonder how many were sold last year?
Aren't we voting for the photos that we would like to see for an entire month?
That's how I chose. Different reasons why I wanted to see those 3 printed. But I like what I like.
In my case, I THINK I knew who two of the three owners were. But I also liked their photos the best.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> i'm grassing you up.
> @Gillian Moore
> You are responsible for the man flu.


Why me Adam? (Notice, I didn't even say "Hi).

"You are innocent until proven guilty" or is it the other way round with YOU at CDR?

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Why me Adam? (Notice, I didn't even say "Hi).
> 
> "You are innocent until proven guilty" or is it the other way round with YOU at CDR?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


You were ill Gillian. The problem with man flu is that it doesn't require physical contact for transmission. That's why they're blaming you. Some sort of computer virus!

It's a bit soon for them to have caught JoesDad's man flu, though I'm sure I'll be carrying the blame in a week or so


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You were ill Gillian. The problem with man flu is that it doesn't require physical contact for transmission. That's why they're blaming you. Some sort of computer virus!
> 
> It's a bit soon for them to have caught JoesDad's man flu, though I'm sure I'll be carrying the blame in a week or so


Hi Linda, hope you're well.

Oh, so I am guilty, am I not? @Tidgy's Dad was blaming me and I was wondering why.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linda, hope you're well.
> 
> Oh, so I am guilty, am I not? @Tidgy's Dad was blaming me and I was wondering why.


I'm fine thank you Gillian

I have a little ear-ache. It's a well known side- effect suffered by females when their men-folk have man flu


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Actually I blamed you.
I had to blame someone....And my symptoms sound a lot like yours too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually I blamed you.
> I had to blame someone....And my symptoms sound a lot like yours too


You know I'm joking, right?
I'm very tuned in to your being sensitive....


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually I blamed you.
> I had to blame someone....And my symptoms sound a lot like yours too





ZEROPILOT said:


> You know I'm joking, right?
> I'm very tuned in to your being sensitive....


I had assumed you were. No offence taken 

* Flounces off, kicks an armadillo on the way and slams the door on the way out *


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Logging off for a while.


Hope you are feeling better soon Ed, sounds like we could have a man flu epidemic on our hands here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I had assumed you were. No offence taken
> 
> * Flounces off, kicks an armadillo on the way and slams the door on the way out *





Lyn W said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon Ed, sounds like we could have a man flu epidemic on our hands here.


Thanks, Lyn.
I'm still not feeling too terrible.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all hope you are having a good Monday.
Sorry so many are poorly I'm wearing a barrier mask to stop me catching anything.
Good to see Zac joining us at last!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon Ed, sounds like we could have a man flu epidemic on our hands here.


I thought I was going to be leaving early. Now I suppose I won't.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Heyyy everyone !


Hi Zac and welcome!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I was going to be leaving early. Now I suppose I won't.


Is your appointment with the cardiologist a follow up to make sure all is OK after the operation Ed?


----------



## johnandjade

had my wee mammy up as she need a bit of wood cut. shes just away, now jades due in , we have to do our votes tonight before we miss it. hope everyone is well and monday has been good


----------



## johnandjade

just been in the calendar pics!! some really good ones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm glad you're being neat about it. I hate it when people don't clear up after themselves


Hmmmm.
Rather drunk, I'm afraid.
Just slept the afternoon away after too much vodka. 
It's all very stressing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lots of fuss about the calendar again.
> I wonder how many were sold last year?
> Aren't we voting for the photos that we would like to see for an entire month?
> That's how I chose. Different reasons why I wanted to see those 3 printed. But I like what I like.
> In my case, I THINK I knew who two of the three owners were. But I also liked their photos the best.


Omnishambles, as usual.
It's killing me. 
But, golly, it's fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why me Adam? (Notice, I didn't even say "Hi).
> 
> "You are innocent until proven guilty" or is it the other way round with YOU at CDR?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


I don't know, it was Ed that blamed you! 
Naughty, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You were ill Gillian. The problem with man flu is that it doesn't require physical contact for transmission. That's why they're blaming you. Some sort of computer virus!
> 
> It's a bit soon for them to have caught JoesDad's man flu, though I'm sure I'll be carrying the blame in a week or so


Yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm fine thank you Gillian
> 
> I have a little ear-ache. It's a well known side- effect suffered by females when their men-folk have man flu


You are so unsympathetic.
It's a very serious condition, not understood by women.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually I blamed you.
> I had to blame someone....And my symptoms sound a lot like yours too


@Gillian Moore 
See ?
It was Ed, not me! 
Naughty Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You know I'm joking, right?
> I'm very tuned in to your being sensitive....


@Gillian Moore is sensitive but has a very good sense of humour. 
She'll know we are joking and love her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I had assumed you were. No offence taken
> 
> * Flounces off, kicks an armadillo on the way and slams the door on the way out *


Please don't slam doors.
Very painful for man flu sufferers. 
Even though i don't currently have it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> See ?
> It was Ed, not me!
> Naughty Ed.


Wait and see.I'm going to have to INVESTIGATE! (No "hi" once again).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wait and see.I'm going to have to INVESTIGATE! (No "hi" once again).


I am innocent! 
(probably)
( a bit).


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am innocent!
> (probably)
> ( a bit).


* Chokes *


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore is sensitive but has a very good sense of humour.
> She'll know we are joking and love her.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

If you (plural) are looking for trouble hen I'm ready for *WAR*.  And a Third World War with THREE: OLI (my tort), OLI KAHN and myself. 

(Only joking ok)?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Omnishambles, as usual.
> It's killing me.
> But, golly, it's fun!




omnishambles 

great word


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> If you (plural) are looking for trouble hen I'm ready for *WAR*.  And a Third World War with THREE: OLI (my tort), OLI KAHN and myself.
> 
> (Only joking ok)?




hello miss gillian, feeling better i hope?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am innocent!
> (probably)
> ( a bit).


No you're not, neither is ED ( @ZEROPILOT ) or anyone else at the CDR. I'd like to remind you: "You are guilty until proven innocent" is what I've applied.


----------



## johnandjade

voting done. just gone 2030 and getting ready to go to bed , 0530 for me again tomorrow... on a mission to motivate myself!! (see you tube for warface ) 

nos da friends


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hello miss gillian, feeling better i hope?


Hi John. Hope you're well. 

Yes I'm much better now thanks. Mind you two gentlemen (not very gentle) are looking for trouble here......hmmmmm. Guess who they are.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am innocent!
> (probably)
> ( a bit).


YOU innocent?! You've got to be joking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know, it was Ed that blamed you!
> Naughty, Ed.


Investigation is taking place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> If you (plural) are looking for trouble hen I'm ready for *WAR*.  And a Third World War with THREE: OLI (my tort), OLI KAHN and myself.
> 
> (Only joking ok)?


No.
I think we had World War III previously,anyway i'm just off to start one with Tom. 
Love you, Gillian.
And Oli. 
And other Oli.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> I think we had World War III previously,anyway i'm just off to start one with Tom.
> Love you, Gillian.
> And Oli.
> And other Oli.


Adam! Behave. We had an argument the other night in the CDR that was probably alcohol fuelled. Picking a scrap is not wise. For our sakes leave it.... pretty please.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> I think we had World War III previously,anyway i'm just off to start one with Tom.
> Love you, Gillian.
> And Oli.
> And other Oli.




If that's the case, it'll be World War IV- wow!

Love to all from the two Olis and myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> omnishambles
> 
> great word


First used in the excellent 'The Thick of It' , now an official word in English. 
Spoken by the marvelous Peter Capaldi, who now plays the Doctor.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I'm fine thank you Gillian
> 
> I have a little ear-ache. It's a well known side- effect suffered by females when their men-folk have man flu


Hello Linda. Sorry you've an ear-ache.

Wishes to get well SOON.

Lots of love,
Gillian and TWO Olis!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No you're not, neither is ED ( @ZEROPILOT ) or anyone else at the CDR. I'd like to remind you: "You are guilty until proven innocent" is what I've applied.


So that includes you ?
Naughty Gillian. 
Naughty Oli.
Naughty other Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> voting done. just gone 2030 and getting ready to go to bed , 0530 for me again tomorrow... on a mission to motivate myself!! (see you tube for warface )
> 
> nos da friends


I could not get up at that time, though i used to, in the dim and distant past. 
Fair play. 
Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. Hope you're well.
> 
> Yes I'm much better now thanks. Mind you two gentlemen (not very gentle) are looking for trouble here......hmmmmm. Guess who they are.


John and Cowboy Ken ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> YOU innocent?! You've got to be joking.


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam! Behave. We had an argument the other night in the CDR that was probably alcohol fuelled. Picking a scrap is not wise. For our sakes leave it.... pretty please.


Mmmmmm.
He's called me out. 
Have to respond.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> You know I'm joking, right?
> I'm very tuned in to your being sensitive....


Yes I do know you're joking, despite my *SENSITIVITY*.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmm.
> He's called me out.
> Have to respond.


Actually. No you don't. Sometimes it's better to let things drop. 

Let him get steamed up. You're a better man than that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John and Cowboy Ken ?


No dear. @johnandjade is one ofthe very few innocent people here.
No cowboys around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Actually. No you don't. Sometimes it's better to let things drop.
> 
> Let him get steamed up. You're a better man than that.


No, I'm not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No dear. @johnandjade is one ofthe very few innocent people here.
> No cowboys around.


John ?
Innocent ?
I've met him.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John ?
> Innocent ?
> I've met him.


Yes he has proved to be. You must have realized, seeing that you've met him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes he has proved to be. You must have realized, seeing that you've met him.


He is one of the nicest chaps I've ever had the privilege of meeting. 
Seriously.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is one of the nicest chaps I've ever had the privilege of meeting.
> Seriously.


I can tell without having to meet him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I can tell without having to meet him.


I think you are probably a good judge of character, Gillian. 
For example, you know I'm naughty.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you are probably a good judge of character, Gillian.
> For example, you know I'm naughty.


Yep. And I *could* (but won't) tell you who the nice, understanding people are AND who the NASTY ones are....no names mentioned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. And I *could* (but won't) tell you who the nice, understanding people are AND who the NASTY ones are....no names mentioned.


No, please don't.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, please don't.


Oh ADAM, I'm not that thick.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams, everyone at CDR.
​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh ADAM, I'm not that thick.


Neither am I, Gillian.
Quite aware that you're a smart cookie. 
Lovely to have you as a friend. 
Goodnight.
And love to the Olis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@JoesMum 
Sorry, couldn't resist it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in other news, Tidgy is up late, stretching with delight and looking gorgeous. 
Golly, i love her.


----------



## JoesMum

Goodnight all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight all.


Night, night, Linda! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Rather drunk, I'm afraid.
> Just slept the afternoon away after too much vodka.
> It's all very stressing.


How the other half live!!
Could have done with a few myself today!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight all.


Nos Da Linda, sleep well - earplugs at the ready!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How the other half live!!
> Could have done with a few myself today!


Yeah, i forget most of you have to work and stuff. 
My next lesson is two weeks away, with a holiday in between. 
Don't know how you manage it. 
But I am writing things.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams, everyone at CDR.
> ​


Good Night Gillian wishing you a peaceful night.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in other news, Tidgy is up late, stretching with delight and looking gorgeous.
> Golly, i love her.


Lola had a very early night - went to bed at 5 didn't even wait for his bath. I didn't disturb him - one day without a soak won't hurt he has a big dish of fresh water daily to soak himself in if needs be.


----------



## Lyn W

My laptop keeps cutting out on me if the lead works its way loose, just did and took me ages to get back.
It is the charging port that is damaged and has a middle bit missing so as long as I sit very still and don't disturb the lead I'm OK but just in case it goes again I will say goodnight and hopefully see you tomorrow with some strong tape!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola had a very early night - went to bed at 5 didn't even wait for his bath. I didn't disturb him - one day without a soak won't hurt he has a big dish of fresh water daily to soak himself in if needs be.


I love Lola.
I'm not the only one.
Know you've got some camera problems, but would be a month, I think
Enter the comp next year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My laptop keeps cutting out on me if the lead works its way loose, just did and took me ages to get back.
> It is the charging port that is damaged and has a middle bit missing so as long as I sit very still and don't disturb the lead I'm OK but just in case it goes again I will say goodnight and hopefully see you tomorrow with some strong tape!


Nos da if necessary
Sleep well, my friend


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Lola.
> I'm not the only one.
> Know you've got some camera problems, but would be a month, I think
> Enter the comp next year!


Maybe - will make my own this year - you can buy the calendars with plastic wallets to put your own pics in. He can be on my wall in school all year then!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da if necessary
> Sleep well, my friend


Night night Adam
I expect it will be a later than usual one for you as you've slept this afternoon, but hope you have a restful night awake or asleep!
See you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe - will make my own this year - you can buy the calendars with plastic wallets to put your own pics in. He can be on my wall in school all year then!


Tidgy was on the wall or her month only
However, if she makes it or not this year,, I will paste her on every month
( not really, lots of beautiful torts I'm quite happy to have on my wall)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night night Adam
> I expect it will be a later than usual one for you as you've slept this afternoon, but hope you have a restful night awake or asleep!
> See you tomorrow!


Not sure, I'm very tired and stressed, might sleep in a mo

See you tomorrow, one hopes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Is your appointment with the cardiologist a follow up to make sure all is OK after the operation Ed?


Yes. And to see if I can stop taking the last of the heart beat regulating drugs.
I take so many pills in the morning, I sound like a baby rattle when I walk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. And to see if I can stop taking the last of the heart beat regulating drugs.
> I take so many pills in the morning, I sound like a baby rattle when I walk.


Good evening, rattly Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore is sensitive but has a very good sense of humour.
> She'll know we are joking and love her.


Indeed. She has grown on me...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Investigation is taking place.





Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> If you (plural) are looking for trouble hen I'm ready for *WAR*.  And a Third World War with THREE: OLI (my tort), OLI KAHN and myself.
> 
> (Only joking ok)?


A war with the "third world"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Indeed. She has grown on me...


Like a fungus
We are lucky to know her


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. Hope you're well.
> 
> Yes I'm much better now thanks. Mind you two gentlemen (not very gentle) are looking for trouble here......hmmmmm. Guess who they are.


Perfect southern gentleman here....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Perfect southern gentleman here....


Ahem


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, rattly Ed


Hello my friend.
I wish I had enough phone data to search for this feud thread....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Perfect southern gentleman here....


As far as y'all know, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello my friend.
> I wish I had enough phone data to search for this fed thread....


John has recently phoned you 
If I phone you does it eat your credit, or not ?
wifey wants to share her accent with you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I did a lot of work this evening.
It made me forget the flu.
But now I'm sleepy.
Be back in the A.M.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John has recently phoned you
> If I phone you does it eat your credit, or not ?
> wifey wants to share her accent with you


No.
My minutes are free.
Data like the internet is what keeps costing me...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Let's orchestrate a phone call then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's odd, I've never been , so can't really comment, but I have the impression that some of the Southern Americans are more English than the English
I would imagine that people like @Moozillion are far more English than they know 
(sorry, Bea, this is not meant as an insult, though being British is not necessarily a good thing)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Let's orchestrate a phone call then.


Indeed! 
But I'll wait til I'm sober, i think
wifey is a sleep, drunk, so later would be best 
But soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, gotta go and fight with Tom
See you in a bit


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Define English.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Define English.


Quite.
Can't.
Anyway, I'm half Welsh and feel partly Moroccan. 
But there exists an idea. 
A bizarre stereotype that is partially correct.
I always say "I'm a citizen of the universe, and a gentleman, to boot. "
I think that covers it.


----------



## dmmj

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only two people.
> One is aware and is going to vote again, the second only comes on the forum once every one to three weeks or so and is unlikely to see that there has been a restart.


all the previous votes work invalidated, clean slate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thank you, David.
Not all together happy, but at least I now where I stand. 
Not terribly surprised. 
But genuinely, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Missed a k out there, somehow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Seriously stressed.
Quite drunk.
wifey just as bad.
Tidgy sober.
Sleep well folks.
Tomorrow is a big day this end.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously stressed.
> Quite drunk.
> wifey just as bad.
> Tidgy sober.
> Sleep well folks.
> Tomorrow is a big day this end.




hope you're feeling better after a kip


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning fellow wibbilers 

a bit of a chilly start here today, but not for me... i slept in my longjohns and onesie  have started having to walk into work in the 'winter duds' and changing into dry stuff at work, so a base layer is needed and its great sleeping in em and walking up roasty toasty, a quick 'clark kent' in work and we beat the cold . 

take that jack frost!!


----------



## johnandjade

nice bright sunny morning



yip that ls the moon.

i used to be a ware wolf but i'm ok noooowwwwwwww!!  

ok tuesday, we're coming at cha' with a can do attitude and bursting with positivity  lets go be awesome and spread some joy  

but first some ear food


----------



## johnandjade

the things you see lying at the side of the road... that's one big wellyboot!! 

.. thats the pirates christmas present sorted


----------



## johnandjade

and now we're awake


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Have a great " Bud " day !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Have a great " Bud " day !




good mornooning gramps  

bud time for you?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

I've decided to treat myself with breakfast in the Waitrose cafe... pancakes with blueberries and yoghurt and a good cup of coffee

Hopefully I will start to feel less of a grump shortly


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I've decided to treat myself with breakfast in the Waitrose cafe... pancakes with blueberries and yoghurt and a good cup of coffee
> 
> Hopefully I will start to feel less of a grump shortly





good morning mum . that sounds like a yummy breakfast 

wibble


----------



## johnandjade

the winter drink, associated with football and usually consumed with a scotch pie


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189759
> 
> 
> 
> the winter drink, associated with football and usually consumed with a scotch pie


Usually has a higher meat content than your average football ground pie. There's nothing like a Pukka Pie... Yes, really. There is _nothing_ like a Pukka Pie... suitable for hand-warming, but consumption only seems like a good idea while watching a match.


----------



## johnandjade

all quite on the western front today.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Usually has a higher meat content than your average football ground pie. There's nothing like a Pukka Pie... Yes, really. There is _nothing_ like a Pukka Pie... suitable for hand-warming, but consumption only seems like a good idea while watching a match.




i love killie pies


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i love killie pies




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killie_pie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope you're feeling better after a kip


Goodness!!!
Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuccccccccchhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Worse than man flu and there is no point moaning 'cos wifey is worse than i am. 
Thank heavens today is the last day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning fellow wibbilers
> 
> a bit of a chilly start here today, but not for me... i slept in my longjohns and onesie  have started having to walk into work in the 'winter duds' and changing into dry stuff at work, so a base layer is needed and its great sleeping in em and walking up roasty toasty, a quick 'clark kent' in work and we beat the cold .
> 
> take that jack frost!!


Good morning, John
Temp going back up again, here.
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the things you see lying at the side of the road... that's one big wellyboot!!
> 
> .. thats the pirates christmas present sorted
> View attachment 189755


He'll love it.
Good find.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Have a great " Bud " day !


You, too, Gramps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.


Good morning, Linda! 
Oh, it's afternoon, i'm late.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 189761
> View attachment 189761


Good afternoon, Gillian .
Is there an afterwards photo with the cat's mouth full of feathers ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian .
> Is there an afterwards photo with the cat's mouth full of feathers ?


Hi Adam, Wifey and cute Tidgy.

Wait and see, though that cat seems so cute, but somewhat *CUNNING*.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!!!
> Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuccccccccchhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Worse than man flu and there is no point moaning 'cos wifey is worse than i am.
> Thank heavens today is the last day.




bacon and lots of it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bacon and lots of it!


Not got any bacon left.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not got any bacon left.




. hair of the tort?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . hair of the tort?


Yep.
*But, wifey needs to go the supermarket again. *


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian .
> Is there an afterwards photo with the cat's mouth full of feathers ?







​Hi there! How about this one Adam?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's odd, I've never been , so can't really comment, but I have the impression that some of the Southern Americans are more English than the English
> I would imagine that people like @Moozillion are far more English than they know
> (sorry, Bea, this is not meant as an insult, though being British is not necessarily a good thing)


Not remotely insulted! 
I'm quite intrigued and would like you to expand on this a bit, if you would.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​Hi there! How about this one Adam?


What a happy looking chappy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a happy looking chappy.


Hi Adam.

Happy? Didn't quite get that. Please explain.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good Night Gillian wishing you a peaceful night.


Hi Lyn, hope you and Lola are well. 

Had a good sleep last night despite the drop in temperature - UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually I blamed you.
> I had to blame someone....And my symptoms sound a lot like yours too


Why me? Picking on me?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Happy? Didn't quite get that. Please explain.


As in he looks quite the opposite. 
Or she, don't mean to be sexist.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As in he looks quite the opposite.
> Or she, don't mean to be sexist.


Yep, he/she seems to be anything but happy. Maybe even he/she is looking for trouble like he two gentlemen I know.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously stressed.
> Quite drunk.
> wifey just as bad.
> Tidgy sober.
> Sleep well folks.
> Tomorrow is a big day this end.


So sorry that you're stressed. 
Hope things improve for you. 
Big hug....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm a big baby. 
So's wifey.
But thank you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Why me? Picking on me?


Yep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep.


ha ha ha.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time 




woohoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy.
And this was our first movie night!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning CDR!! Here's a little Tuesday humor!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy.
> And this was our first movie night!




 i did watch clue, though i missed the global viewing


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!! Here's a little Tuesday humor!
> View attachment 189765




good mornooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!! Here's a little Tuesday humor!
> View attachment 189765


Morning, Kathy. 
That's very funny. 
Looks a bit like me, actually.


----------



## johnandjade

bar 'skiving' ... to skive from work in the pub


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i did watch clue, though i missed the global viewing


I've seen it too...And it's why I didn't wish to view it again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Home sick today.
Grouchy.
Sleepy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189766
> 
> 
> bar 'skiving' ... to skive from work in the pub


Brilliant! 
Only in Scotland.............


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've seen it too...And it's why I didn't wish to view it again.




i enjoyed the maid


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Home sick today.
> Grouchy.
> Sleepy.




. wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Home sick today.
> Grouchy.
> Sleepy.


Sorry, Ed.
I feel terribly sick, but it's self inflicted. 
If i were anywhere near sober, I would call and try to cheer you up. 
Hope your health, mood and sleepiness improve soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant!
> Only in Scotland.............




3yrs i've been walking this route and only just clicked!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 3yrs i've been walking this route and only just clicked!


It's good you're walking again.
But don't have too many beers! 
(says he)


----------



## johnandjade

nice sky tonight

. 

the shops at the top left


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's good you're walking again.
> But don't have too many beers!
> (says he)




no one has claimed it yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no one has claimed it yet
> View attachment 189768


The pirate's a size 10


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The pirate's a size 10


----------



## johnandjade

so chinese take aways here are closed here on tuesdays... is it the same state side?? 

and why?


----------



## johnandjade

oh the nostalgia!!! 




it really was my favourite cartoon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so chinese take aways here are closed here on tuesdays... is it the same state side??
> 
> and why?


No Chinese take-aways here. 
When the Chinese first settled in large numbers in the UK, Coronation Street was being transmitted on Monday's and Wednesday's.
So British housewives didn't want to cook leading to a surge in business for the Chinese take aways. 
Tuesdays were therefore quiet and the Chinese took a day off.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> so chinese take aways here are closed here on tuesdays... is it the same state side??
> 
> and why?



Nope!! 
Hair salons are closed Sunday & Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh the nostalgia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really was my favourite cartoon


Hated it, myself. 
I loved Rhubarb and Custard.


----------



## Momof4

I'm bleaching out my shower and the fumes are killing me!! 
I need a break!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm bleaching out my shower and the fumes are killing me!!
> I need a break!!


Feet up, nice glass of vino.
The shower will wait.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No Chinese take-aways here.
> When the Chinese first settled in large numbers in the UK, Coronation Street was being transmitted on Monday's and Wednesday's.
> So British housewives didn't want to cook leading to a surge in business for the Chinese take aways.
> Tuesdays were therefore quiet and the Chinese took a day off.





i feel like the woolly spider may be spinning the yarn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i feel like the woolly spider may be spinning the yarn?


Probably. 
This is an urban myth, i expect. 
But it may possibly be true. 
Anyway, never let the truth stand in the way of a good anecdote.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Nope!!
> Hair salons are closed Sunday & Monday.







that's when i usually go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189772
> 
> 
> that's when i usually go


very, very funny, my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I'm bleaching out my shower and the fumes are killing me!!
> I need a break!!




fill the shower hose with a ground up stock cube.... then let someone enjoy a 'soup shower'


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i feel like the woolly spider may be spinning the yarn?


It's probably to do with that ancient British thing of "Early Closing Day"

I'm old enough to remember it in the towns I lived in when I was a child. 

To make up to shop staff for working on a Saturday, shops would close at noon on one day in the week. (This was happening long before Sunday trading was even thought of)

The whole town centre would be closed on this day and, due to lack of footfall, so would the restaurants and take-aways. 

Which day was early closing day was often linked to market day in the town (often the day before as market day was long and busy)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's probably to do with that ancient British thing of "Early Closing Day"
> 
> I'm old enough to remember it in the towns I lived in when I was a child.
> 
> To make up to shop staff for working on a Saturday, shops would close at noon on one day in the week. (This was happening long before Sunday trading was even thought of)
> 
> The whole town centre would be closed on this day and, due to lack of footfall, so would the restaurants and take-aways.
> 
> Which day was early closing day was often linked to market day in the town (often the day before as market day was long and busy)


Far more likely, but not as fun!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably.
> This is an urban myth, i expect.
> But it may possibly be true.
> Anyway, never let the truth stand in the way of a good anecdote.




a 'co-winky-dink'


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's probably to do with that ancient British thing of "Early Closing Day"
> 
> I'm old enough to remember it in the towns I lived in when I was a child.
> 
> To make up to shop staff for working on a Saturday, shops would close at noon on one day in the week. (This was happening long before Sunday trading was even thought of)
> 
> The whole town centre would be closed on this day and, due to lack of footfall, so would the restaurants and take-aways.
> 
> Which day was early closing day was often linked to market day in the town (often the day before as market day was long and busy)




i think we should bring that back!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think we should bring that back!!!


In Morocco it's Friday afternoon. 
Everyone goes home to eat couscous and goes to the mosque to pray. 
Some places open in the evenings, but not many.


----------



## johnandjade

sooo... after talking about pukar pies... jade got a shopping delivered today ( ordered last night) 

AND.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sooo... after talking about pukar pies... jade got a shopping delivered today ( ordered last night)
> 
> AND.....
> 
> View attachment 189775


How is Jadey ?
Other than full of pukka-pie.


----------



## johnandjade

ohh yes!!! one of life's little golden moments!!!  

i asked the terminator lassie that lives in my phone.. great fun! (siri on the iphone) 

' why do chinese take aways close on tuesday in scotland' 





#1 , holland... so i'm guessing culture rather than regional? 

.. #3 raised a chuckle at the emphasis 

HOWEVER....



this wins the prize!! 

'they need a day off'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohh yes!!! one of life's little golden moments!!!
> 
> i asked the terminator lassie that lives in my phone.. great fun! (siri on the iphone)
> 
> ' why do chinese take aways close on tuesday in scotland'
> 
> 
> View attachment 189776
> 
> 
> #1 , holland... so i'm guessing culture rather than regional?
> 
> .. #3 raised a chuckle at the emphasis
> 
> HOWEVER....
> View attachment 189777
> 
> 
> this wins the prize!!
> 
> 'they need a day off'


Hmmmmm.
Not satisfactory.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Morocco it's Friday afternoon.
> Everyone goes home to eat couscous and goes to the mosque to pray.
> Some places open in the evenings, but not many.




i would still rather a 'siesta' or 'man yana?? culture  


..not really, full on or not at all!! ( warface).


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep.


So you're admitting that you're looking for trouble, like the other "gentleman" here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i would still rather a 'siesta' or 'man yana?? culture
> 
> 
> ..not really, full on or not at all!! ( warface).


Absolutely. 
I rarely work in the afternoon. 
Or the morning, come to think of it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How is Jadey ?
> Other than full of pukka-pie.








she's fine, and she's fine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you're admitting that you're looking for trouble, like the other "gentleman" here?


Evening, Gillian.
Evening, Oli. 
Quiet life required here at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189779
> 
> 
> 
> she's fine, and she's fine


A wifey reaction to be sure.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.
> Evening, Oli.
> Quiet life required here at the moment.



Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 
I know Adam.  Don't worry.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A wifey reaction to be sure.




my future ex wifey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> I know Adam.  Don't worry.


Bless you, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my future ex wifey


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you, Gillian.




did you sneeze??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



all in jest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you sneeze??


Yep. 
but no blood


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all in jest


Eat tortoises!


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT do you guys get 'reggy reggy' sauce?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm a big baby.
> So's wifey.
> But thank you.


I doubt you're a "big baby" at all: If i'd ever had tuberculosis as severely as you did, I would be more than worried about every little sniffle and sneeze.


----------



## JoesMum

Love that sauce @johnandjade

Probably too spicy for Ed though


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!! Here's a little Tuesday humor!
> View attachment 189765


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I doubt you're a "big baby" at all: If i'd ever had tuberculosis as severely as you did, I would be more than worried about every little sniffle and sneeze.


Hmmm
I am
But stats say I'll be dead in years 
Which is nice


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> but no blood




a bonus!!!  

seriously hope you're doing well as can be


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eat tortoises!




na, shave em' !! 

(shawn connery voice) shaaavvee the tortoissshhh


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Love that sauce @johnandjade
> 
> Probably too spicy for Ed though




no chance! it'll be like peto bismol to him i'll bet . 


it's the business with mince and tatties


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm
> I am
> But stats say I'll be dead in years
> Which is nice




a real dead ringer for love


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a bonus!!!
> 
> seriously hope you're doing well as can be


I am not being sensible 
Golly, who knows ?


----------



## johnandjade

quiz time https://www.death-clock.org

no prize, if you win you have to turn the lights OFF !! in heaven https://www.death-clock.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quiz time https://www.death-clock.org
> 
> no prize, if you win you have to turn the lights if in heaven https://www.death-clock.org




I was dead last week! 
But not sure i am


----------



## johnandjade

duh du dunn!!! (dramatic music)


----------



## johnandjade

(before miss womblyn beats me to it!!)


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a real dead ringer for love


I saw Meat Loaf in concert years ago. He was brilliant!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> duh du dunn!!! (dramatic music)
> 
> View attachment 189790


How macabre!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not being sensible
> Golly, who knows ?




sensible is no fun, embrace the meerkat within


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was dead last week!
> But not sure i am




time lord


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> duh du dunn!!! (dramatic music)
> 
> View attachment 189790


As a scientist, I am happy to tell you this is rubbish 
You won't die until i say so


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I saw Meat Loaf in concert years ago. He was brilliant!


Me , too! 
Great performance! 
We may heave been treading on each others toes!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I saw Meat Loaf in concert years ago. He was brilliant!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a scientist, I am happy to tell you this is rubbish
> You won't die until i say so




but you're already dead.. 

wait..

is that why it's dark in here???

are...

are, are we all dead??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but you're already dead..
> 
> wait..
> 
> is that why it's dark in here???
> 
> are...
> 
> are, are we all dead??


Let's leave this til Halloween 
i am not allowing myself to be dead til then


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me , too!
> Great performance!
> We may heave been treading on each others toes!


That's probably because you're only a few months younger than me. I saw him in about 1985 in Harrogate.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> did you sneeze??


Hi John. I did.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That's probably because you're only a few months younger than me. I saw him in about 1985 in Harrogate.




proof of the pie!!



really looking forward to it now


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. I did.




gaaa-zoooonn- tie! hope you're feeling better?


----------



## johnandjade

wifey!!!!!


remember in spain,you pointed out a shop.... i think you got a pic of..



now i know what it means


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's probably because you're only a few months younger than me. I saw him in about 1985 in Harrogate.


Ah, no, mine was Brighton 
But darned briilliant


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say:



​


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> gaaa-zoooonn- tie! hope you're feeling better?


Yes thanks .


----------



## johnandjade

i didn't watch it all either


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes thanks .




glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

2100, time to say nos da. 0530 again tomorrow, self discipline continues!! 

take care friends, won't see you tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> 2100, time to say nos da. 0530 again tomorrow, self discipline continues!!
> 
> take care friends, won't see you tomorrow



not an euphemism!!! :O


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wifey!!!!!
> 
> 
> remember in spain,you pointed out a shop.... i think you got a pic of..
> View attachment 189792
> 
> 
> now i know what it means


Yep.
Too drunk to bother posting the photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2100, time to say nos da. 0530 again tomorrow, self discipline continues!!
> 
> take care friends, won't see you tomorrow


Won't see you either, i hope.
Good night, sleep tight .
Hope tomorrow is a good day.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> duh du dunn!!! (dramatic music)
> 
> View attachment 189790


Based on our calculations you will die on:* Wednesday, 19th November 2064*

You will live to be 80 years, 7 months and 2 days old!


Not sure if good news or bad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Based on our calculations you will die on:* Wednesday, 19th November 2064*
> 
> You will live to be 80 years, 7 months and 2 days old!
> 
> 
> Not sure if good news or bad


Pretty good news, i'd say. 
Mine said I was already dead. 
Evening, Cameron. 
Or morning, or afternoon................


----------



## jaizei

If you're not sure, then I 'm absolutely clueless


----------



## jaizei

It's 15:26; but I've been up since 23:30 so I don't know what that makes it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you're not sure, then I 'm absolutely clueless


I don't suppose it really matters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's 15:26; but I've been up since 23:30 so I don't know what that makes it.


I'm off to sleep soon, my body clock is wasted.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's probably to do with that ancient British thing of "Early Closing Day"
> 
> I'm old enough to remember it in the towns I lived in when I was a child.
> 
> To make up to shop staff for working on a Saturday, shops would close at noon on one day in the week. (This was happening long before Sunday trading was even thought of)
> 
> The whole town centre would be closed on this day and, due to lack of footfall, so would the restaurants and take-aways.
> 
> Which day was early closing day was often linked to market day in the town (often the day before as market day was long and busy)


We still have early closing in many smaller shops on a Weds. Hair dressers closed Sundays and Mondays and Tuesday if there's a bank holiday although some are now opening on Sundays.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No Chinese take-aways here.
> When the Chinese first settled in large numbers in the UK, Coronation Street was being transmitted on Monday's and Wednesday's.
> So British housewives didn't want to cook leading to a surge in business for the Chinese take aways.
> Tuesdays were therefore quiet and the Chinese took a day off.


Hmmmm? How come they don't close on a Thursday too?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, gotta go and fight with Tom
> See you in a bit


Now now, boys - play nicely!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously stressed.
> Quite drunk.
> wifey just as bad.
> Tidgy sober.
> Sleep well folks.
> Tomorrow is a big day this end.


Why stressed? What's happening on your big day? Have I missed something?
(Not used so many question marks since I last set a comprehension exercise for my literacy class!)
Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I saw Meat Loaf in concert years ago. He was brilliant!


I have seen him several times - always a very entertaining show!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to sleep soon, my body clock is wasted.


Probably missed you but Nos da, sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

A late good evening from me - just quickly popped in to catch up with everyone.
Hope you are all well/better/improving.
A lovely Autumnal day here again today, and the forecast for tomorrow is good too which is great as I am off walking in the Brecon Beacons!! (that's Brecon not bacon, and Beacons not bacons in case anyone misheard me and starts salivating)
Unfortunately I do have to take a group of 10 children with me - but no one's said I have to bring them back ---he he he!
Will add that in my assessment of possible risks - 'teacher has a severe bout of amnesia and forgets to bring children home'
or 'LEA won't give teacher pay rise so she leads the children into a mountain cave which closes behind them and they are never seen again.'
.......and on that note I will say goodnight now and hopefully see a few of you tomorrow.
Nos da


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> We still have early closing in many smaller shops on a Weds. Hair dressers closed Sundays and Mondays and Tuesday if there's a bank holiday although some are now opening on Sundays.


P.S. some hairdresser close early on Weds too and will often stop mid styling at closing time - that's why some people are half cut mid week!
Night Night


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> so chinese take aways here are closed here on tuesdays... is it the same state side??
> 
> and why?


No.
In fact they are never closed.
Sad people like myself often spend Christmas and Thanksgiving there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Nope!!
> Hair salons are closed Sunday & Monday.


I didn't know that. I only get sheared about once a year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I'm bleaching out my shower and the fumes are killing me!!
> I need a break!!


Even with diluted bleach and the windows open. Same here. But nothing cleans like bleach. So it's worth ten minutes of choking and gagging.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> sooo... after talking about pukar pies... jade got a shopping delivered today ( ordered last night)
> 
> AND.....
> 
> View attachment 189775


What would a steak pie translate into here in America?
I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> So you're admitting that you're looking for trouble, like the other "gentleman" here?


Sorry. Im far too I'll for a fair fight.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> @ZEROPILOT do you guys get 'reggy reggy' sauce?
> View attachment 189786


Never seen it.
But we do have a HUGE Jamaican population mon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Love that sauce @johnandjade
> 
> Probably too spicy for Ed though


Yep. I can't do spicy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's not uncommon for shops, etc. to be closed on Sunday in the true south of the U.S.... Day of our Lord and all....
But Florida isn't like the rest of the south. Florida stays open on Sundays mostly.
You could also not buy beer or wine in South Carolina (my home) on Sunday even if you could find a place open. Such as a gas station...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My nasty cough seems to have cleared the room.
I'm glad.....Because I never bothered getting dressed today. Just boxers...
A quick shower and back to bed, then.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> My nasty cough seems to have cleared the room.
> I'm glad.....Because I never bothered getting dressed today. Just boxers...
> A quick shower and back to bed, then.


Sorry to hear you've had a cough and hope you are now fully recovered.


----------



## amcgath04

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not uncommon for shops, etc. to be closed on Sunday in the true south of the U.S.... Day of our Lord and all....
> But Florida isn't like the rest of the south. Florida stays open on Sundays mostly.
> You could also not buy beer or wine in South Carolina (my home) on Sunday even if you could find a place open. Such as a gas station...


No alcohol or car sales in MInnesota on Sunday's either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now now, boys - play nicely!!


We did in the end.
After an initial squabble.
All friends again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why stressed? What's happening on your big day? Have I missed something?
> (Not used so many question marks since I last set a comprehension exercise for my literacy class!)
> Hope your feeling better.


Last day of the calendar comp. 
I am feeling very, very ill. 
Serves me right. 
5 hours to go. 
Then I can sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Probably missed you but Nos da, sleep well!


Up again. 
So nervous. 
Will all be okay in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late good evening from me - just quickly popped in to catch up with everyone.
> Hope you are all well/better/improving.
> A lovely Autumnal day here again today, and the forecast for tomorrow is good too which is great as I am off walking in the Brecon Beacons!! (that's Brecon not bacon, and Beacons not bacons in case anyone misheard me and starts salivating)
> Unfortunately I do have to take a group of 10 children with me - but no one's said I have to bring them back ---he he he!
> Will add that in my assessment of possible risks - 'teacher has a severe bout of amnesia and forgets to bring children home'
> or 'LEA won't give teacher pay rise so she leads the children into a mountain cave which closes behind them and they are never seen again.'
> .......and on that note I will say goodnight now and hopefully see a few of you tomorrow.
> Nos da


Nos da, Lyn.
Enjoy your walk in the Bacon Bacons. 
I must go to Spain to buy some soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My nasty cough seems to have cleared the room.
> I'm glad.....Because I never bothered getting dressed today. Just boxers...
> A quick shower and back to bed, then.


Evening, Ed, seem to have missed you. 
I've got a bad cough developing, too. 
But I think it's smoking too much. 
Silly me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

amcgath04 said:


> No alcohol or car sales in MInnesota on Sunday's either.


Hello there. 
A jolly warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room to you and Wilson. 
Grab some biscuits and custard, pull up an armadillo to sit on and the one-legged pirate will fetch you a refreshing beverage of choice. 
Watch out for flying jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And @GingerLove 
Saw you peeking into The Cold Dark Room earlier. 
Don't be shy, welcome and try not to sit on a hedgehog. 
Would you like a coffee ?
There are some carrots about, too at the moment. 
Our snow leopard wasn't very hungry today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two and a half hours left. 
wifey has bitten Tidgy's nails down to the bone. 
Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey! 
Morning, Linda, you're up early!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> Morning, Linda, you're up early!


Man flu has mutated to woman flu. 

Not true: I have a cold, not flu, and it's streaming. 

I am up for tissues and lemsip and then hopefully a bit more sleep. 

Good morning CDR. See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Man flu has mutated to woman flu.
> 
> Not true: I have a cold, not flu, and it's streaming.
> 
> I am up for tissues and lemsip and then hopefully a bit more sleep.
> 
> Good morning CDR. See you later!


Woman flu is nothing compared to man flu.
However, I am sorry and hope you make him suffer with your moaning!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Too drunk to bother posting the photo.




ahh yes!! the 'OK' ferreteia


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ry


johnandjade said:


> ahh yes!! the 'OK' ferreteia


Good morning, matey!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A late good evening from me - just quickly popped in to catch up with everyone.
> Hope you are all well/better/improving.
> A lovely Autumnal day here again today, and the forecast for tomorrow is good too which is great as I am off walking in the Brecon Beacons!! (that's Brecon not bacon, and Beacons not bacons in case anyone misheard me and starts salivating)
> Unfortunately I do have to take a group of 10 children with me - but no one's said I have to bring them back ---he he he!
> Will add that in my assessment of possible risks - 'teacher has a severe bout of amnesia and forgets to bring children home'
> or 'LEA won't give teacher pay rise so she leads the children into a mountain cave which closes behind them and they are never seen again.'
> .......and on that note I will say goodnight now and hopefully see a few of you tomorrow.
> Nos da




have a great day


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> In fact they are never closed.
> Sad people like myself often spend Christmas and Thanksgiving there.




sounds perfect to me


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What would a steak pie translate into here in America?
> I've never seen anything like it.




you're missing out!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Never seen it.
> But we do have a HUGE Jamaican population mon!




i love it, i'll send some


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Man flu has mutated to woman flu.
> 
> Not true: I have a cold, not flu, and it's streaming.
> 
> I am up for tissues and lemsip and then hopefully a bit more sleep.
> 
> Good morning CDR. See you later!



morning mum! sorry to hear you are not feeling good


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ry
> 
> Good morning, matey!




top o the morning to ya! 

how are you feeling today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top o the morning to ya!
> 
> how are you feeling today?


Enormously ropey.
Will be very grateful when this thing ends in 2 hours or so. 
There is currently a tie for the winner, i think (not Tidgy) 
Good luck to all.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enormously ropey.
> Will be very grateful when this thing ends in 2 hours or so.
> There is currently a tie for the winner, i think (not Tidgy)
> Good luck to all.




not long then you can get back to being awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, @sissyofone 
how are you ?
Long time, no see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not long then you can get back to being awesome


I feel terrible. 
Something like 8 bottles of vodka during this comp
Stupid.
hey, kids, don't do this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not long then you can get back to being awesome


I am not awesome.
I am stupid and naughty. 
Not a good example to you all.


----------



## johnandjade

woke up singing this in my head


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel terrible.
> Something like 8 bottles of vodka during this comp
> Stupid.
> hey, kids, don't do this




 its easy done. you just need to dust yourself off as well as the ornaments 

keep that hairy chin up, today is a nee day


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not awesome.
> I am stupid and naughty.
> Not a good example to you all.




you ARE awesome and don't you ever forget it!!! 

wibble on good sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

50 minutes to go
Doing lots of dusting.


----------



## johnandjade

and now for some thing completely different


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you ARE awesome and don't you ever forget it!!!
> 
> wibble on good sir


Thank you. 
But don't deserve it right now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 50 minutes to go
> Doing lots of dusting.




don't dust too much or you will ware the ornaments into dust


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> But don't deserve it right now.




tis but a scratch!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now for some thing completely different


I like to press wild flowers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis but a scratch!!


Your arm's off! 
Have a good day, John.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your arm's off!
> Have a good day, John.



no it isn't  

all prepared for today, i have homemade soup and a mug for tea as sometimes there is a shortage in work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


I think we both need help.
golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no it isn't
> 
> all prepared for today, i have homemade soup and a mug for tea as sometimes there is a shortage in work


Miss you.
So looking forward to January.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we both need help.
> golly.




as long as it raised a smile that's all that matters


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Miss you.
> So looking forward to January.




same here, can't wait. not long to go, eyes on the prize! 

perhaps i could move to morocco and open a donkey cleaning service?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> same here, can't wait. not long to go, eyes on the prize!
> 
> perhaps i could move to morocco and open a donkey cleaning service?


Donkey cleaning is becoming more popular, due to tourist complaints, but i'm not sure it's particularly profitable Yet. 
With your superb service, i'm sure you would soon become donkey cleaner to the king, so give it a go.


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, everyone. The voting closes in a little under 30 minutes, and it has me on edge (for reasons I can't ethically go into at the moment). Would anyone mind if I waited it out here, quietly biting my nails in the corner of CDR? Lena


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Donkey cleaning is becoming more popular, due to tourist complaints, but i'm not sure it's particularly profitable Yet.
> With your superb service, i'm sure you would soon become donkey cleaner to the king, so give it a go.




could hang an air freshener round its neck


----------



## johnandjade

ok wednesday, bring it on!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, everyone. The voting closes in a little under 30 minutes, and it has me on edge (for reasons I can't ethically go into at the moment). Would anyone mind if I waited it out here, quietly biting my nails in the corner of CDR? Lena




good mornooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, everyone. The voting closes in a little under 30 minutes, and it has me on edge (for reasons I can't ethically go into at the moment). Would anyone mind if I waited it out here, quietly biting my nails in the corner of CDR? Lena


Hi, Lena, welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
I too have bitten off all of wifey's and Tidgy's nails. 
But i think i understand your position. 
Grab yourself a brew, sit on an armadillo and jolly good luck to you. 
You are most welcome.


----------



## Kristoff

Lovely soundtrack for the day, @johnandjade! Wish I had listened to it (and grabbed another coffee) before doing with my car to a minivan in front what Kristoff does to Elsa when he wants to get some action. 
Too much excitement already!


----------



## johnandjade

waiting on the guys opening up, best hurry up i need a coffee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely soundtrack for the day, @johnandjade! Wish I had listened to it (and grabbed another coffee) before doing with my car to a minivan in front what Kristoff does to Elsa when he wants to get some action.
> Too much excitement already!


Hmm.
Too much information ?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Lovely soundtrack for the day, @johnandjade! Wish I had listened to it (and grabbed another coffee) before doing with my car to a minivan in front what Kristoff does to Elsa when he wants to get some action.
> Too much excitement already!




fender bender? . i always like to wake myself up with music, gets the blood pumping. best of luck getting a month. we forgot to enter


----------



## johnandjade

bootifull morning


----------



## Kristoff

Sorry, I didn't think so... Just had a minor accident, that's what I meant. Oh, I'm embarrassed now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely soundtrack for the day, @johnandjade! Wish I had listened to it (and grabbed another coffee) before doing with my car to a minivan in front what Kristoff does to Elsa when he wants to get some action.
> Too much excitement already!


John's tortoise, Fido is a beauty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sorry, I didn't think so... Just had a minor accident, that's what I meant. Oh, I'm embarrassed now.


Don't be. 
Pretty much everything goes here and you are more than welcome.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John's tortoise, Fido is a beauty.


John, are you on Instagram? I saw a Fido thread here, but the IG is not being updated I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> John, are you on Instagram? I saw a Fido thread here, but the IG is not being updated I think


I think John mainly posts in CDR now, but I should let him answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> John, are you on Instagram? I saw a Fido thread here, but the IG is not being updated I think


It may be Cold and Dark, but it's very welcoming in here. 
Most of us are asleep.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Sorry, I didn't think so... Just had a minor accident, that's what I meant. Oh, I'm embarrassed now.



don't be


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> John, are you on Instagram? I saw a Fido thread here, but the IG is not being updated I think




yes. i haven't been on it in ages though:/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think John mainly posts in CDR now, but I should let him answer.




yip, i never leave


----------



## johnandjade

sorted


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It may be Cold and Dark, but it's very welcoming in here.
> Most of us are asleep.


As long as I can be forgiven for bringing up Kristoff and Elsa's private life tabloid-style, I'm already feeling comfortable in my corner here


----------



## johnandjade

i'm still trying to work smarter not harder.. so i go organised



now to clean some donkeys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189827
> 
> d
> sorted


I really need to sleep
It's eight o'clock, so voting should be finished.
I think there's a draw for the winner. 
But Tidgy's safe and got a month again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really need to sleep
> It's eight o'clock, so voting should be finished.
> I think there's a draw for the winner.
> But Tidgy's safe and got a month again.




wayhey have a good rest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> As long as I can be forgiven for bringing up Kristoff and Elsa's private life tabloid-style, I'm already feeling comfortable in my corner here


, 
There are lots of corners here, we're not quite sure how many. (It's dark) 
Settle in, it's a nice place.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really need to sleep
> It's eight o'clock, so voting should be finished.
> I think there's a draw for the winner.
> But Tidgy's safe and got a month again.


Congrats to Tidgy! Looking forward to seeing her in the calendar (whenever that arrives)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhey have a good rest


It has been so stressful, but yeah, bed soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Congrats to Tidgy! Looking forward to seeing her in the calendar (whenever that arrives)


Thank you! 
Kristoff will also be in the calendar of course, well done, but I can't comment further at this time
You know what I mean, but congrats anyway, good job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

People, i don't think I'm being naughty,now , 'cos I think the competition is over
But I think My Tidgy is in the calendar, so hurrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you to all who voted, most of you not for Tidgy, but that's fine, good honest voting.
And those who didn't vote , ok, there are good reasons. . 
It's been stressful but fun, and is not over yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think there will be a vote off for the winner.
Eyes peeled, folks. 
More info to come, when i know what's happening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now, i really need to sleep. 
Goodnight Cold Dark Roommates.
Please vote in the revote for the winner if there is one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning.
back at work today.
It's too difficult staying home. There's always so much work to do there!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now, i really need to sleep.
> Goodnight Cold Dark Roommates.
> Please vote in the revote for the winner if there is one.


No more voting.
I'm mailing in my absentee ballot for the presidency. It makes my brain hurt.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> back at work today.
> It's too difficult staying home. There's always so much work to do there!




morning ed . how are you feeling today?


----------



## johnandjade

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/steakpie_85721


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed . how are you feeling today?


Well enough.
Thanks. You?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/steakpie_85721


We have Chicken pot pie with chunks of chicken, but it also contains vegetables generally.
That looks edible. But I eat pretty much anything. (A product of two wives that couldn't/can't cook.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well enough.
> Thanks. You?




glad to hear. 

yeah i'm good thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have Chicken pot pie with chunks of chicken, but it also contains vegetables generally.
> That looks edible. But I eat pretty much anything. (A product of two wives that couldn't/can't cook.)




i'm the same, though i'm lucky jade is a great cook.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'm the same, though i'm lucky jade is a great cook.


Lucky indeed.
If I don't have time to make dinner..And I often don't, We either call in for delivery or go out to eat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wonder how the calendar voting went?
I hope this year the calendar shows the owner and tortoises name.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lucky indeed.
> If I don't have time to make dinner..And I often don't, We either call in for delivery or go out to eat.




if jade doesn't feed me then i don't eat... or call in. i just don't cook


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder how the calendar voting went?
> I hope this year the calendar shows the owner and tortoises name.




i think its a tie for first place


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder how the calendar voting went?
> I hope this year the calendar shows the owner and tortoises name.


Hi Ed! If my counting is correct, there are several ties:
#4 and #18 tied for the first place (17 votes each). 
Then #24 and #19 (3rd and 4th). 
Then another tie between #11 and #22 (11 votes each). 
Then #8, #26 and #28 with 10 votes each. 
Then #1 and #10 with 9 votes each. 
And finally another tie for the last spot in the calendar: #15 or #17. 
Such a nail-biter! My manicurist is in for a big shock this week.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ed! If my counting is correct, there are several ties:
> #4 and #18 tied for the first place (17 votes each).
> Then #24 and #19 (3rd and 4th).
> Then another tie between #11 and #22 (11 votes each).
> Then #8, #26 and #28 with 10 votes each.
> Then #1 and #10 with 9 votes each.
> And finally another tie for the last spot in the calendar: #15 or #17.
> Such a nail-biter! My manicurist is in for a big shock this week.


Last year there was a tie for 12th place. It was my Queen Bertha that got a page at the last minute.
Miss October 2016...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Would each tie be a vote off?
It seems like if for example there was a tie for 3rd place with two entries, they should be numbers 3 and four and so on.....


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Would each tie be a vote off?
> It seems like if for example there was a tie for 3rd place with two entries, they should be numbers 3 and four and so on.....


A question to the mods and/or Josh, but seems there will be a vote off to determine the winner as well as who gets the last ticket to this train. For some of us it's still not over, argh...


----------



## johnandjade

burger king time


----------



## johnandjade

jesus wasn't a carpenter, he's a car washer! washed 500 cars with 2 loaves and a fish


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Would each tie be a vote off?
> It seems like if for example there was a tie for 3rd place with two entries, they should be numbers 3 and four and so on.....



The only tie vote-offs would be for the first three places. Because 4th through 12th all receive the same $10 prize, if there are two for one place, one of them would be automatically moved down to the next place.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm sitting in the office today for most of the day.
I got all of the flooring installed at home and have finished up on the detail work, also. 
Today I've got to cut the lawns. Clean out the largest fish ponds filter sleeves and replace a bathroom sink pop up drain valve.
I won't have time after work tomorrow because of the cardiologist appointment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.
> back at work today.
> It's too difficult staying home. There's always so much work to do there!


Afternoon, Ed.
Back at work for a rest ?
Tis 5 PM here and i just got up!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No more carpet.
I left one bathroom and one bedroom alone for now. They look o.k.
I did the living room. The hallways. The kitchen. One bath and one bedroom.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Ed.
> Back at work for a rest ?
> Tis 5 PM here and i just got up!


The parties over.
I've actually got to do some work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning ed . how are you feeling today?


Evening, John.


----------



## Kristoff

Adam, you might appreciate this idea for an advent calendar


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Now we have a collection of unmatching area rugs scattered around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder how the calendar voting went?
> I hope this year the calendar shows the owner and tortoises name.


So stressful.
I have got though 7 bottles of vodka and one of whisky in the last few days. 
I feel absolutely terrible. 
Worse than man flu.
wifey hasn't got up yet


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is an echo now in the house.
The carpet and padding was a great sound deadener.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So stressful.
> I have got though 7 bottles of vodka and one of whisky in the last few days.
> I feel absolutely terrible.
> Worse than man flu.
> wifey hasn't got up yet


You've really raised the bar.
And emptied it.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is an echo now in the house.
> The carpet and padding was a great sound deadener.


You need cushions and curtains to absorb the sound


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Why the sudden alcohol craving?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> You need cushions and curtains to absorb the sound


Or more dog toys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ed! If my counting is correct, there are several ties:
> #4 and #18 tied for the first place (17 votes each).
> Then #24 and #19 (3rd and 4th).
> Then another tie between #11 and #22 (11 votes each).
> Then #8, #26 and #28 with 10 votes each.
> Then #1 and #10 with 9 votes each.
> And finally another tie for the last spot in the calendar: #15 or #17.
> Such a nail-biter! My manicurist is in for a big shock this week.


I have different scores. 
Will have to recount.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> You need cushions and curtains to absorb the sound


The three remaining fish tanks can be heard very well now.
It makes me get up to pee every 20 minutes....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sitting in the office today for most of the day.
> I got all of the flooring installed at home and have finished up on the detail work, also.
> Today I've got to cut the lawns. Clean out the largest fish ponds filter sleeves and replace a bathroom sink pop up drain valve.
> I won't have time after work tomorrow because of the cardiologist appointment.




you really are a machine sir!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No more carpet.
> I left one bathroom and one bedroom alone for now. They look o.k.
> I did the living room. The hallways. The kitchen. One bath and one bedroom.




good job ed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, John.




evening guv! better after a kip?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The three remaining fish tanks can be heard very well now.
> It makes me get up to pee every 20 minutes....




i love the sound of running water, i find it very relaxing


----------



## johnandjade

another working day over  ordered a new winter jacket last night and it arrived today! no doubt it's going to be a scorcher tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189832
> 
> 
> jesus wasn't a carpenter, he's a car washer! washed 500 cars with 2 loaves and a fish


Goodness.


----------



## GingerLove

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And @GingerLove
> Saw you peeking into The Cold Dark Room earlier.
> Don't be shy, welcome and try not to sit on a hedgehog.
> Would you like a coffee ?
> There are some carrots about, too at the moment.
> Our snow leopard wasn't very hungry today.



Lol, that's exactly what I was doing. Didn't know if I was funny enough to join the conversation, but I love reading them!


----------



## GingerLove

When will we find out who won the calendar contest? I know it wasn't me, but I'm still curious.


----------



## johnandjade

GingerLove said:


> Lol, that's exactly what I was doing. Didn't know if I was funny enough to join the conversation, but I love reading them!




welcome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The only tie vote-offs would be for the first three places. Because 4th through 12th all receive the same $10 prize, if there are two for one place, one of them would be automatically moved down to the next place.


Morneynooning, Yvonne. 
When is the vote off ?
I am going away for a holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sitting in the office today for most of the day.
> I got all of the flooring installed at home and have finished up on the detail work, also.
> Today I've got to cut the lawns. Clean out the largest fish ponds filter sleeves and replace a bathroom sink pop up drain valve.
> I won't have time after work tomorrow because of the cardiologist appointment.


Today I'm moaning, loudly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No more carpet.
> I left one bathroom and one bedroom alone for now. They look o.k.
> I did the living room. The hallways. The kitchen. One bath and one bedroom.


Good job, sir!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morneynooning, Yvonne.
> When is the vote off ?
> I am going away for a holiday tomorrow.




away, away or a holiday from reality?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 189853
> 
> Adam, you might appreciate this idea for an advent calendar


wifey makes an advent calendar with chocolates every year. 
But this is a splendid idea.
I have a nice selection of wines, so may actually do this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why the sudden alcohol craving?


Competition nerves. 
Now i need a holiday, so off to Spain tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Or more dog toys.


Sheep would do it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Competition nerves.
> Now i need a holiday, so off to Spain tomorrow.




scotland!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good job ed


SNAP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evening guv! better after a kip?


not much.
wifey just got up and is having trouble walking. 
I can barely focus. 
Poor Tidgy was starving, but has scoffed lots now.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Competition nerves.
> Now i need a holiday, so off to Spain tomorrow.


Nice. I'm off to Bordeaux on Friday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another working day over  ordered a new winter jacket last night and it arrived today! no doubt it's going to be a scorcher tomorrow


In Scotland ?
In October ?
Not very likely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GingerLove said:


> Lol, that's exactly what I was doing. Didn't know if I was funny enough to join the conversation, but I love reading them!


Thanks. 
You are very welcome here. 
I've seen several nice and amusing posts from you, elsewhere!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> not much.
> wifey just got up and is having trouble walking.
> I can barely focus.
> Poor Tidgy was starving, but has scoffed lots now.




poor wifey. nurse adam tonight?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Nice. I'm off to Bordeaux on Friday




hope you're feeling better mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GingerLove said:


> When will we find out who won the calendar contest? I know it wasn't me, but I'm still curious.


There is going to have to be a vote off for photos 4 and 18, I think. 
They are equal on 17 votes if my maths is correct. 
Ginger will still be in the calendar, in a collage of the entrants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> away, away or a holiday from reality?


Escape from reality. 
Need to buy more bacon and sausages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Nice. I'm off to Bordeaux on Friday


Lovely. 
Good wine! 
And more super pics for the Cold Dark Room gallery, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> poor wifey. nurse adam tonight?


Doubt it, I'm having trouble seeing and am shaking badly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Escape from reality.
> Need to buy more bacon and sausages.




good enough reason


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doubt it, I'm having trouble seeing and am shaking badly.




aw adam. get a good meal in you and a good nights sleep. please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> aw adam. get a good meal in you and a good nights sleep. please


Trying to eat some sandwiches
wifey not up to cooking, me neither. 
Will have a nap in a mo, but must spend some time with Tidgy first. 
She is due a soak today and I mustn't neglect her!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel terrible.
> Something like 8 bottles of vodka during this comp
> Stupid.
> hey, kids, don't do this


I know it means a lot to you but it's really not worth making yourself ill for, Adam.
But I do hope you are lucky with the comp and feeling better soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know it means a lot to you but it's really not worth making yourself ill for, Adam.
> But I do hope you are lucky with the comp and feeling better soon!


Thanks, Lyn. 
Good evening to you.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Sorry, I didn't think so... Just had a minor accident, that's what I meant. Oh, I'm embarrassed now.


Don't worry - it takes a lot to shock and embarrass most people in here!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trying to eat some sandwiches
> wifey not up to cooking, me neither.
> Will have a nap in a mo, but must spend some time with Tidgy first.
> She is due a soak today and I mustn't neglect her!




that'll do! after dutys are done concentrate on getting back to normal, eat, hydrate and sleep. 


... or there's going to be a nose biffing!!! (angry face)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Don't worry - it takes a lot to shock and embarrass most people in here!




did i mention the tattoo or mankinni yet .


----------



## johnandjade

how was today's adventure miss womblyn?? all students accounted for?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People, i don't think I'm being naughty,now , 'cos I think the competition is over
> But I think My Tidgy is in the calendar, so hurrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you to all who voted, most of you not for Tidgy, but that's fine, good honest voting.
> And those who didn't vote , ok, there are good reasons. .
> It's been stressful but fun, and is not over yet.


Congratulations to Tidgy and you Adam! I hope life will be a little less stressful for you and you can get some rest now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that'll do! after dutys are done concentrate on getting back to normal, eat, hydrate and sleep.
> 
> 
> ... or there's going to be a nose biffing!!! (angry face)


I think wifey's not strong enough to administer a nose biffing at the mo
Anyway, we've been supporting each other and being nice. 
She's been as nervous as me.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Don't worry - it takes a lot to shock and embarrass most people in here!


Thank you, Lyn! I'm so comfy cozy in my corner. 

Oh, wait, it's Battlestar Galactica time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did i mention the tattoo or mankinni yet .


Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't worry - it takes a lot to shock and embarrass most people in here!


How were the Bacon Bacons today ?
Lose any children ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how was today's adventure miss womblyn?? all students accounted for?


I think it's acceptable to mislay a couple.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how was today's adventure miss womblyn?? all students accounted for?


Evening John, we had a fantastic day a beautiful, clear, crisp autumn day. I counted 10 kids out and 10 back in - couldn't lose them even though I tried really hard by pointing and saying 'ooh look at that over there' then hiding behind a big rock or tree but they found me every time!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How were the Bacon Bacons today ?
> Lose any children ?


Beautiful as always!
No didn't lose any this time - I will try harder next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful as always!
> No didn't lose any this time - I will try harder next time.


Indeed a beautiful place. 
Though a bit cold and wet whenever i used to go. 
Glad you had nice weather.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think wifey's not strong enough to administer a nose biffing at the mo
> Anyway, we've been supporting each other and being nice.
> She's been as nervous as me.




poor wifey please give her my love and a big ol' hug x


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doubt it, I'm having trouble seeing and am shaking badly.


I don't lecture very often but I am worried about you Adam, and think you really need to stray off the booze for a while, this is seriously damaging your health. You don't want to end up with alcoholic poisoning and a stint in hospital.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> poor wifey please give her my love and a big ol' hug x


I shall. 
she says thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.




curiosity will do the rest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't lecture very often but I am worried about you Adam, and think you really need to stray off the booze for a while, this is seriously damaging your health. You don't want to end up with alcoholic poisoning and a stint in hospital.


You are quite right. 
This is not big and not clever. 
I will stick to just a beer or two in Spain and after that have a month off completely.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's acceptable to mislay a couple.




yeah... she has spares


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening John, we had a fantastic day a beautiful, clear, crisp autumn day. I counted 10 kids out and 10 back in - couldn't lose them even though I tried really hard by pointing and saying 'ooh look at that over there' then hiding behind a big rock or tree but they found me every time!




feel like we haven't spoken in ages! did you get a new poppity ping?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are quite right.
> This is not big and not clever.
> I will stick to just a beer or two in Spain and after that have a month off completely.


I think you need to start before then - like - now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are quite right.
> This is not big and not clever.
> I will stick to just a beer or two in Spain and after that have a month off completely.




good man.


----------



## johnandjade

thank you mr ed !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you need to start before then - like - now.


On the coffee this evening. 
And orange juice. 
And i'll try to be good in Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you mr ed !!!
> View attachment 189864


Smashing!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> feel like we haven't spoken in ages! did you get a new poppity ping?


I know I've usually just missed you when I've popped in this week . No I don't have a new popty ping yet; have a week off next week so will be able to shop around more then. Thankfully the oven part of it is working so I haven't had to empty my gas oven of wine - just needed to use the hob, which is always risky as I wander off and forget I've left a pan on! Sandwiches and cereals have been ok though.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I know I've usually just missed you when I've popped in this week . No I don't have a new popty ping yet; have a week off next week so will be able to shop around more then. Thankfully the oven part of it is working so I haven't had to empty my gas oven of wine - just needed to use the hob, which is always risky as I wander off and forget I've left a pan on! Sandwiches and cereals have been ok though.




glad to hear, if all else fails then you can share with lola


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189866


wifey says "Aaaaah, that's sweet". 
I say thanks, Fido, you're a true friend. 
We're working on it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Competition nerves.
> Now i need a holiday, so off to Spain tomorrow.


Ahhh makes sense now - I thought you meant you'd have a booze break after your trip to Spain with John in January!
Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Nice. I'm off to Bordeaux on Friday


Do you have a Bordeaux meeting?
Hope you have a good trip too and manage t stock up on goodies for Xmas!
Hope you're feeling better too and that your cold doesn't last too long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ahhh makes sense now - I thought you meant you'd have a booze break after your trip to Spain with John in January!
> Hope you have a good trip!


Thanks, a grocery stock up is needed.
But i'll be good til Christmas, at least.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 189853
> 
> Adam, you might appreciate this idea for an advent calendar


Please- don't encourage him!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sheep would do it.


.........and help you sleep!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Do you have a Bordeaux meeting?
> Hope you have a good trip too and manage t stock up on goodies for Xmas!
> Hope you're feeling better too and that your cold doesn't last too long.


No meeting in Bordeaux - I don't think spending public money on a governor jolly would be approved of by the Education Funding Agency 

I have an 8.30am meeting tomorrow though 

My cold has been very snotty today. Not nice. I'm feeling a bit better this evening though. A decent night's sleep will help. Fingers crossed


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear, if all else fails then you can share with lola


Oh we already do, I pick out the lettuce like iceberg that's not good for him and have that while he has the rest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No meeting in Bordeaux - I don't think spending public money on a governor jolly would be approved of by the Education Funding Agency
> 
> I have an 8.30am meeting tomorrow though
> 
> My cold has been very snotty today. Not nice. I'm feeling a bit better this evening though. A decent night's sleep will help. Fingers crossed


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189866


What a lovely pic.
Lola was already in in bed when I got home today. Took a lot of persuading (and extra food) to come out of his hide, so I could see he was Ok and give him his nice warm soak.
It has been chillier today and so dark this morning, so I think his winter slow down has started.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last day of the calendar comp.
> I am feeling very, very ill.
> Serves me right.
> 5 hours to go.
> Then I can sleep.


Hi Adam.

Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and heat a tin of soup now and give it my full concentration so I will see you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Wishes to get well soon.


Thanks, Gillian 
i'm fine. 
Love to you and Oli.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Wishes to get well soon.


Hi Gillian sorry to just be rushing off for some food - hope you and Oli are well and I may see you later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian sorry to just be rushing off for some food - hope you and Oli are well and I may see you later.


Nice to hear from you, Lyn.

Enjoy it, and we'll have a chat later some time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian
> i'm fine.
> Love to you and Oli.


Glad to hear that Adam.

Take care of yourself please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely pic.
> Lola was already in in bed when I got home today. Took a lot of persuading (and extra food) to come out of his hide, so I could see he was Ok and give him his nice warm soak.
> It has been chillier today and so dark this morning, so I think his winter slow down has started.


Yes, I'm busy trying to get Tidgy to believe it's still summer. 
She won't be hibernating, but is slowing down just now. 
Increased lighting and heat, lots of irresistible snacks and she'll be back to normal in a week or two.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely pic.
> Lola was already in in bed when I got home today. Took a lot of persuading (and extra food) to come out of his hide, so I could see he was Ok and give him his nice warm soak.
> It has been chillier today and so dark this morning, so I think his winter slow down has started.




i have 2x CHE's to pick up tomorrow as missed delivery. shame fido doesn't have longjohns


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I'm busy trying to get Tidgy to believe it's still summer.
> She won't be hibernating, but is slowing down just now.
> Increased lighting and heat, lots of irresistible snacks and she'll be back to normal in a week or two.




sounds like what you need as well


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 189866


Hi John, LOVELY, WONDERFUL! 

Lucky Adam. I'm jealous.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, LOVELY, WONDERFUL!
> 
> Lucky Adam. I'm jealous.




how are you feeling ma'am? back on top?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like what you need as well


Indeed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.




and bacon of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and bacon of course


But not for Tidgy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not for Tidgy




nope, only spam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope, only spam


And cheese, of course.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And cheese, of course.




indeed. will go well with the baked bean substrate


----------



## johnandjade

im sleeping here tonight


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how are you feeling ma'am? back on top?


Yes and no:

-Yes because I'm not ill any more 
-No because I am jealous of @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed. will go well with the baked bean substrate


I am using alphabetti spaghetti at the moment.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> im sleeping here tonight
> View attachment 189870


Planning to hibernate this Winter, John?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im sleeping here tonight
> View attachment 189870


Lovely.


----------



## JoesMum

All this talk of waking torts. Joe is rapidly turning into a house brick. I admit to not even going to find him for a soak today. One missed will do no harm. 

I'm aiming for the end of the month for hibernation. We have a frost predicted around Halloween so that'll be the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Planning to hibernate this Winter, John?


Twould be wise, In Scotland, i fancy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> All this talk of waking torts. Joe is rapidly turning into a house brick. I admit to not even going to find him for a soak today. One missed will do no harm.
> 
> I'm aiming for the end of the month for hibernation. We have a frost predicted around Halloween so that'll be the day.


Send him our love before he goes to sleep. 
Lovely old Joe.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twould be wise, In Scotland, i fancy.



True, but it would even work here in Jordan when temp drops to MINUS something, brrrrr.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes and no:
> 
> -Yes because I'm not ill any more
> -No because I am jealous of @Tidgy's Dad




will try snap a pic for you tomorrow if he's up  

glad you're feeling better


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am using alphabetti spaghetti at the moment.




ooohhh laa laahh! exotic!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Planning to hibernate this Winter, John?




if i could, i would!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but it would even work here in Jordan when temp drops to MINUS something, brrrrr.


Won't get that cold here. 
I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ooohhh laa laahh! exotic!


She's a very spoiled tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if i could, i would!


But not in January!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> All this talk of waking torts. Joe is rapidly turning into a house brick. I admit to not even going to find him for a soak today. One missed will do no harm.
> 
> I'm aiming for the end of the month for hibernation. We have a frost predicted around Halloween so that'll be the day.




room for one more?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a very spoiled tort.



rightly so


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not in January!




cold dark holibags


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cold dark holibags


Though I did a spot of hibernating in The Dolphin, as i recall.


----------



## johnandjade

boots cleaned, dishes washed, cigarettes rolled, bins out and bag packed for tomorrow! just going on 2100, almost nos da time for me. 0530 again tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Though I did a spot of hibernating in The Dolphin, as i recall.




power nap!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boots cleaned, dishes washed, cigarettes rolled, bins out and bag packed for tomorrow! just going on 2100, almost nos da time for me. 0530 again tomorrow.


Nos da, John. 
Sleep well, hope you have a good day tomorrow. 
I've got to do packing. 
See you Jimmy Hat ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, John.
> Sleep well, hope you have a good day tomorrow.
> I've got to do packing.
> See you Jimmy Hat ?




back to fengirola? if so YES!!! need it for the discount in the butchers. hope the trip does the job. hopefully speak tomorrow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back to fengirola? if so YES!!! need it for the discount in the butchers. hope the trip does the job. hopefully speak tomorrow?


Good point. 
I'll take the hat. 
Yes, I'll be about tomorrow, not leaving til the evening and need to see the revote thing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point.
> I'll take the hat.
> Yes, I'll be about tomorrow, not leaving til the evening and need to see the revote thing.




until tomorrow sir. please remember to eat something before bed. love to you and wifey.. and of course the tidge!


----------



## johnandjade

nos da one and all, wibble on and take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> until tomorrow sir. please remember to eat something before bed. love to you and wifey.. and of course the tidge!


Nibbling ham sarnies. 
Send love to Jadey and Fido too. 
And not forgetting the degus.


----------



## Moozillion

I can't find where to vote for the runoff...


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I can't find where to vote for the runoff...



i don't think it's been put up yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I can't find where to vote for the runoff...


Evening, Bea.
Neither can i.
Don't think they've started it yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for beddy-byes here in Kent. Sleep well everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for beddy-byes here in Kent. Sleep well everyone!


Night night, Linda. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> boots cleaned, dishes washed, cigarettes rolled, bins out and bag packed for tomorrow! just going on 2100, almost nos da time for me. 0530 again tomorrow.


Nos da John - have a good Thursday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time for beddy-byes here in Kent. Sleep well everyone!


Night Night Linda wishing you a peaceful snot free night!


----------



## Lyn W

Tine for me to say goodnight too.
Hope everyone has a good Thursday (and Weds evening if in US)
See you tomorrow
(but if I don't get here 'til late have a good trip to Spain, Adam and take care)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Tine for me to say goodnight too.
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday (and Weds evening if in US)
> See you tomorrow
> (but if I don't get here 'til late have a good trip to Spain, Adam and take care)


Nos da, Lyn. 
Sleep well and thanks!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! woke up at 0330 and was wide awake. needless to say i hit the snooze button a few times this morning!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! woke up at 0330 and was wide awake. needless to say i hit the snooze button a few times this morning!


Good morning all. I had a much better night last night. I could do without having to go to this meeting, but I'll cope


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

This is a big thread


----------



## JoesMum

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> This is a big thread


It sure is. 

Many pages of nonsense and support with a quite a few puns thrown in 

Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 

Please pull up an armadillo, make yourself comfortable and the one legged pirate will bring you a beverage of choice


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a much better night last night. I could do without having to go to this meeting, but I'll cope




good morning mum . 

some beechems powders and a can of red bull will see you through... then back to bed


----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> This is a big thread




welcome. nearly 50000 posts


----------



## johnandjade

a lot of people wonder what the cold dark room looks like, here is an artists impression ...


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam, hope to speak before you head of on your adventures, if not then have a good time recharging. is wifey going with or going solo? maby i could call the bank for a loan and hop on a plane after work tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

ok lets thursday!! remember to tie the shoes tight people, don't want to loose one kicking todays butt!! 
OOOOHHHRRRAAHHH!!!


----------



## johnandjade

silly wrist is giving me jip today today's motivation is pain! coffee and bacon consumed, warface on... GRRRR!!! lets see what you got thursday, i guarantee you it won't be enough!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> a lot of people wonder what the cold dark room looks like, here is an artists impression ...
> View attachment 189911


At least there's music. 

Good morning, all!


----------



## Kristoff

No fender benders for me this morning, so it's already a better start of the day!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> No fender benders for me this morning, so it's already a better start of the day!




wayhey!!!  

good morning to you, what does today have in store for you?


----------



## lixxy990

Hey!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!!
> 
> good morning to you, what does today have in store for you?


Morning, John! A kid's birthday party in the afternoon -- great fun. Getting ready for some visitors tomorrow -- more great fun. 

Why is your wrist acting up?


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> Hey!




welcome and good mornooning


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! A kid's birthday party in the afternoon -- great fun. Getting ready for some visitors tomorrow -- more great fun.
> 
> Why is your wrist acting up?



oh i don't like kiddies:/. visitors are always good. i have arthritis, it need replaced with a plastic one but that'll end my career so ain't happening


----------



## JoesMum

Meeting survived just about. I'm definitely not 100% fit. 

Time to rest so I can make out that I don't know what JoesDad was moaning about when he had this bug


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! woke up at 0330 and was wide awake. needless to say i hit the snooze button a few times this morning!


Good morning, John. 
wifey and I didn't sleep much last night, feeling a bit better, but still ropey so our trip may be delayed until tomorrow.. 
See how she feels when she gets up..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a much better night last night. I could do without having to go to this meeting, but I'll cope


Good morning, Linda. 
Sounds like you're on the mend.
Sleep is good.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> oh i don't like kiddies:/.



I didn't - until I had one of my own. 

About the visitors though, these particular ones have 3 kids, and not the best behaved ones unfortunately, so I'm now putting away anything that has the slightest potential to attract their attention. Thank Steve Jobs for the iPad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> This is a big thread


Hello, Mike.
Welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
It's very spacious in here, but warm and welcoming, despite the Cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> welcome. nearly 50000 posts


Golly, so it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, hope to speak before you head of on your adventures, if not then have a good time recharging. is wifey going with or going solo? maby i could call the bank for a loan and hop on a plane after work tomorrow


wifey will be coming as well.
When we feel up to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> silly wrist is giving me jip today today's motivation is pain! coffee and bacon consumed, warface on... GRRRR!!! lets see what you got thursday, i guarantee you it won't be enough!!!!


Try not to put much strain on the wrist today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> At least there's music.
> 
> Good morning, all!


Good morning, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Hey!


Good morning. 
How's the weather in England this morning ?
here in the Cold Dark Room, it's pretty Dark and Cold. 
But at least it's not raining.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! A kid's birthday party in the afternoon -- great fun. Getting ready for some visitors tomorrow -- more great fun.
> 
> Why is your wrist acting up?


Sounds busy.
Enjoy.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning.
> How's the weather in England this morning ?
> here in the Cold Dark Room, it's pretty Dark and Cold.
> But at least it's not raining.


Grey. 11C. Not a lot happening by the way of weather in this bit of England.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Meeting survived just about. I'm definitely not 100% fit.
> 
> Time to rest so I can make out that I don't know what JoesDad was moaning about when he had this bug


"It's only a cold, I don't know what all the fuss was about" is standard for wifey, even though she feels dreadful but won't let on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I didn't - until I had one of my own.
> 
> About the visitors though, these particular ones have 3 kids, and not the best behaved ones unfortunately, so I'm now putting away anything that has the slightest potential to attract their attention. Thank Steve Jobs for the iPad!


I do not usually let Moroccan children into my house. 
Parenting is optional here, it seems to me, so they are invariably badly behaved.


----------



## Kristoff

This feline profiteer ignored me the entire summer, but now that the floors are cold, no sooner than I settle down, he's on me, purring like I'm his cat mama.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> This feline profiteer ignored me the entire summer, but now that the floors are cold, no sooner than I settle down, he's on me, purring like I'm his cat mama.
> View attachment 189916


Pretty cat.
Love the ears.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do not usually let Moroccan children into my house.
> Parenting is optional here, it seems to me, so they are invariably badly behaved.


Parenting appears optional in Turkey too. I taught more than one middle schooler who couldn't tie his shoe laces because his mommy always did it for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Parenting appears optional in Turkey too. I taught more than one middle schooler who couldn't tie his shoe laces because his mommy always did it for him.


wifey does mine for me.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> This feline profiteer ignored me the entire summer, but now that the floors are cold, no sooner than I settle down, he's on me, purring like I'm his cat mama.
> View attachment 189916




aww a wee ***** cat


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Parenting appears optional in Turkey too. I taught more than one middle schooler who couldn't tie his shoe laces because his mommy always did it for him.


Your grammar is exceptional.
Is English your primary language? (I know you live in Turkey)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning, crew.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey does mine for me.


Velcro this morning...........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, crew.




morning ed . doctors today?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Velcro this morning...........




velcro.... what a rip off


----------



## johnandjade

today's first job



just a wee one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, crew.


Good morning, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Your grammar is exceptional.
> Is English your primary language? (I know you live in Turkey)


Morning, Ed! (Is it already morning for you?)

Thank you very much. English is my second language. But because most of my higher education was in Anglophone environments, sometimes I'm more comfortable speaking English than my native Russian.


----------



## lixxy990

Good morning how are u all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Good morning how are u all?


Not too bad, thank you. 
Preparing for a short holiday.
Yourself ?


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> Good morning how are u all?




good mornooning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed . doctors today?


Yes. After work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!


Good morning
The weather is cooling down


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Ed! (Is it already morning for you?)
> 
> Thank you very much. English is my second language. But because most of my higher education was in Anglophone environments, sometimes I'm more comfortable speaking English than my native Russian.


Yes. It's currently 0700.
Nice to know you.
I love this mix of cultures.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

lixxy990 said:


> Good morning how are u all?


Good morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm usually the first U.S. east coast member that logs on.
I report to work at 0400.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> The weather is cooling down


Yes, here too.
Good luck at the docs, later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It's currently 0700.
> Nice to know you.
> I love this mix of cultures.


Me, too.
I have learned not just about tortoise species and husbandry in different countries, but also culture, people and places.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. After work




hope all goes well for you


----------



## johnandjade

time to give adam a good ol' polish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time to give adam a good ol' polish
> View attachment 189923


Looks kind of shiny, already. 
They're using my name without permission. 
Do I get some money ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hope all goes well for you


Thanks. It's just a follow up.
I haven't seen him since I had the tests before my surgery. This is not the surgeon. Just my primary cardiologist.
I imagine he'll take my $30 co pay and say "See you in 6 months".


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks kind of shiny, already.
> They're using my name without permission.
> Do I get some money ?




paint was goosed, 5 stage correction.. now its perfect  

i'd get on the blower to GM for royalties


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. It's just a follow up.
> I haven't seen him since I had the tests before my surgery. This is not the surgeon. Just my primary cardiologist.
> I imagine he'll take my $30 co pay and say "See you in 6 months".




as long as you're on the mend it's worth it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm sporting Trump hair today (Donald)
I forgot my hat


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Forgot my hat. Forgot to shave.
AND I'm critically low in Diet Mountain Dew!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Forgot my hat. Forgot to shave.
> AND I'm critically low in Diet Mountain Dew!


We still have some here, in one of the corners. 
If that's any help.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> if i could, i would!


Good afternoon Sir.

Give it a try.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> At least there's music.
> 
> Good morning, all!


Good afternoon. Well, it's almost evening here, with the days getting shorter; although it's only 5.45 pm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Well, it's almost evening here, with the days getting shorter; although it's only 5.45 pm.


Evenoon, Gillian. 
Indeed, winter is coming.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I fed the resident lizards my old tortoise lettuce.
The truly big ones have vanished.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evenoon, Gillian.
> Indeed, winter is coming.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Yep, it's getting colder and colder here....brrrrrrrrrr. Temp has dropped to only 22 degrees C during the day, whilst at night it falls to 12 and maybe 10 deg C. I am going to have to "escape" to AQABA soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Yep, it's getting colder and colder here....brrrrrrrrrr. Temp has dropped to only 22 degrees C during the day, whilst at night it falls to 12 and maybe 10 deg C. I am going to have to "escape" to AQABA soon.


Hi Gillian! We have the same temperatures around Izmir. Kristoff and Elsa seem to be of a strong opinion that it's time to turn in


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Yep, it's getting colder and colder here....brrrrrrrrrr. Temp has dropped to only 22 degrees C during the day, whilst at night it falls to 12 and maybe 10 deg C. I am going to have to "escape" to AQABA soon.


Your night-time low is our day-time high


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Yep, it's getting colder and colder here....brrrrrrrrrr. Temp has dropped to only 22 degrees C during the day, whilst at night it falls to 12 and maybe 10 deg C. I am going to have to "escape" to AQABA soon.


Yup, that's too chilly for me!


----------



## Gillian M

See? The guys in the photo shou not even


Kristoff said:


> Hi Gillian! We have the same temperatures around Izmir. Kristoff and Elsa seem to be of a strong opinion that it's time to turn in


Good evening. 

True, Well...after all Turkey is very near. 

Look at the pic of snow in Amman.  The guys seem to having fun, but if they got caught by CDD or the police, goodness...they'd get into real trouble. We get ordered *NOT* to move be it by car or by foot. And anyone in need of help is to call CCD (Civil Defense Dept).


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Your night-time low is our day-time high


Hi Linda, hope you're well. 

Definitely so.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Any idiot sledding that close to my car had better be on the lookout.......For me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I go skiing in the mountains here in the winter months.
But it doesn't snow where I live.
It's one thing being able to visit the snow, make a snowman and then go home.
Having it all on the streets and terrace, no thank you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I go skiing in the mountains here in the winter months.
> But it doesn't snow where I live.
> It's one thing being able to visit the snow, make a snowman and then go home.
> Having it all on the streets and terrace, no thank you!


I've attempted skiing several times and my legs always want to go in opposite directions.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I go skiing in the mountains here in the winter months.
> But it doesn't snow where I live.
> It's one thing being able to visit the snow, make a snowman and then go home.
> Having it all the the streets and terrace, no thank you!



I don't think it snows in Morocco, Algeria, Libya. Like the Gulf, but not that hot.

Don't want/like snow no matter what: it is an "*IMPRISONMENT*" at home, here.  And so *BORING*.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've attempted skiing several times and my legs always want to go in opposite directions.


Hi Ed. 

Wow....that sounds scary.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's too chilly for me!


Me too. But Winter is near whether I like it or not.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sporting Trump hair today (Donald)
> I forgot my hat




windswept and interesting


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sir.
> 
> Give it a try.




allo' ma'am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've attempted skiing several times and my legs always want to go in opposite directions.


That is part of the fun!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo' ma'am


Good evening *SIR*! 

I'm imagining myself in the military with those "SIRS" to you, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening *SIR*!
> 
> I'm imagining myself in the military with those "SIRS" to you, John.




teeeennnm hut!


----------



## johnandjade

well thursday tried but didn't defeat me! just finished work, that was a man's shift today! had to use every trick in my arsenal but naturally i had everything perfect


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> teeeennnm hut!




Here you go:


----------



## johnandjade

in the battle cruiser having a mick jagger  definitely earned it today. 

did adam and wifey head off today or holding off till tomorrow?


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT how did you get on at the docs?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you go:





reporting for duty ma'am!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> reporting for duty ma'am!!
> View attachment 189947


Lovely pic......SIR!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely pic......SIR!




ma'am, thank you ma'am!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> reporting for duty ma'am!!
> View attachment 189947


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


>




have you heard of the tartan army?


----------



## johnandjade

jade just sent me a picture... fido cant climb the wall at the corner he was anymore as i screwed up a bit of wood over the tarp... 

being the little 'bissim' that he is, simply switched corners!!




naughty boy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> teeeennnm hut!


Is that a youngsters' version of Pizza Hut ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well thursday tried but didn't defeat me! just finished work, that was a man's shift today! had to use every trick in my arsenal but naturally i had everything perfect


But, of course.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is that a youngsters' version of Pizza Hut ?



good one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade just sent me a picture... fido cant climb the wall at the corner he was anymore as i screwed up a bit of wood over the tarp...
> 
> being the little 'bissim' that he is, simply switched corners!!
> View attachment 189949
> View attachment 189951
> 
> 
> naughty boy!!


Goodness. 
Tidgy sends her love. 
Silly, tort.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> Tidgy sends her love.
> Silly, tort.




leaving tomorrow i guess? how are you feeling today?


----------



## johnandjade

t shirts first outing



like my feelers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> leaving tomorrow i guess? how are you feeling today?


Yep, tomorrow evening, all being well. 
Rehydrating, napping and getting my strength back today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> @ZEROPILOT how did you get on at the docs?


I'm sitting here right now...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> t shirts first outing
> View attachment 189955
> 
> 
> like my feelers


Nice shirt! 
And ,yeah, you seem to have sprouted antenna.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> reporting for duty ma'am!!
> View attachment 189947








great film


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sitting here right now...




hope you get a good report


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, tomorrow evening, all being well.
> Rehydrating, napping and getting my strength back today.




good man. how is wifey?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice shirt!
> And ,yeah, you seem to have sprouted antenna.




AWESOME shirt  


fankooo mr ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good man. how is wifey?


The same.
Tidgy is having to do all the work, today.


----------



## johnandjade

another T i'm thinking for ed, though he may not be able to ware in public? :/ 

i'm going to get me one i think


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The same.
> Tidgy is having to do all the work, today.



please give her another cuddle for me and pass on my love. 

i hope you're paying tidgy for all this work she's got winter bills to pay


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> another T i'm thinking for ed, though he may not be able to ware in public? :/
> 
> i'm going to get me one i think


----------



## johnandjade

seen this today, not sure if it's a private jet or a drone??


----------



## lixxy990

Hello all!


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> Hello all!






allo' ! (waves). how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> please give her another cuddle for me and pass on my love.
> 
> i hope you're paying tidgy for all this work she's got winter bills to pay


She gets more pocket money than me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> seen this today, not sure if it's a private jet or a drone??
> View attachment 189958


I'm no expert, but looks like a drone, to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Hello all!


And hello again, to you, too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She gets more pocket money than me!



no wonder, charging that much for a coffee!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm no expert, but looks like a drone, to me.




my money is on a drone as well, different noises from a plane.. which is why i noticed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And hello again, to you, too!









also in the dark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no wonder, charging that much for a coffee!


Fair price, in my opinion!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> have you heard of the tartan army?


No Sir I haven't. What is it?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> leaving tomorrow i guess? how are you feeling today?


I was about to ask @Tidgy's Dad the same question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I was about to ask @Tidgy's Dad the same question.


Not too bad, Gillian, recovering my strength today. 
How about you ?


----------



## lixxy990

I'm good! What about u?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too bad, Gillian, recovering my strength today.
> How about you ?


Glad to hear you're better Adam.

So far so good, here. 

Where are you off to? *IF* I may ask. Enjoy yourselves. We'll definitely miss you. Hope you won't be long.


----------



## lixxy990

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And hello again, to you, too!


 He he I'm new to this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> I'm good! What about u?


Not bad. 
We were all new, once, thousands of posts ago even I was!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair price, in my opinion!


quality, not quantity


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're better Adam.
> 
> So far so good, here.
> 
> Where are you off to? *IF* I may ask. Enjoy yourselves. We'll definitely miss you. Hope you won't be long.


Shouldn't be more than a few days.
Southern Spain. 
To stock up on bacon, mainly.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> No Sir I haven't. What is it?


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> I'm good! What about u?



we are all awesome in here  
as are you


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> He he I'm new to this


----------



## johnandjade

jade home soon, battery going to die 


taxi home for me


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shouldn't be more than a few days.
> Southern Spain.
> To stock up on bacon, mainly.


Taking Tidgy along? I guess not.

Wish you a nice trip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade home soon, battery going to die
> 
> 
> taxi home for me


Night, night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Taking Tidgy along? I guess not.
> 
> Wish you a nice trip.


Thanks, Gillian!
No, Zacariah will be looking after Tidgy. 
Tidgy always stays here.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, CDR! Gotta get a good night's sleep. I don't drive well in the morning. (The last sentence is admittedly too long by 3 words. ) 
Wishing everyone a great Friday tomorrow!!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Good night, CDR! Gotta get a good night's sleep. I don't drive well in the morning. (The last sentence is admittedly too long by 3 words. )
> Wishing everyone a great Friday tomorrow!!


Good night and sweet dreams. 

Take care and drive safely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, CDR! Gotta get a good night's sleep. I don't drive well in the morning. (The last sentence is admittedly too long by 3 words. )
> Wishing everyone a great Friday tomorrow!!


ha de ha.
Night , night and same to you.
I don't drive at all.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't drive at all.



You're smarter than I am.


----------



## JoesMum

I shall be turning in in the next hour. I have a very early start tomorrow - 4am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You're smarter than I am.


Just drunker........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I shall be turning in in the next hour. I have a very early start tomorrow - 4am


Nos da, Linda. 
4am is silly o'clock! 
, indeed!


----------



## JoesMum

The VOTE OFF has started for the calendar. 24 hours!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/24-hour-calendar-vote-off.147835/


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I shall be turning in in the next hour. I have a very early start tomorrow - 4am


4 am is inhuman!  Good night!!


----------



## JoesMum

No pain no gain. I'm off to Gatwick and then Bordeaux


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No pain no gain. I'm off to Gatwick and then Bordeaux


Enjoy your break! 
Bring us back some cheese and wine. 
I'm having a nice lie in and will leave for Spain in the evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No pain no gain. I'm off to Gatwick and then Bordeaux


Hope your cold's better.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams to you all at CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good night, CDR! Gotta get a good night's sleep. I don't drive well in the morning. (The last sentence is admittedly too long by 3 words. )
> Wishing everyone a great Friday tomorrow!!




nos da


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams to you all at CDR.


Good night, Gillian. 
Ahlam ladida.


----------



## lixxy990

U guys are all so cool!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> No pain no gain. I'm off to Gatwick and then Bordeaux




indeed. safe travels mum


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams to you all at CDR.




nos da ma'am


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope your cold's better.


Better than it was.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> U guys are all so cool!


Nope, this is where the uncool kids hang out.


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> U guys are all so cool!



that's why it's so cold in here


----------



## JoesMum

lixxy990 said:


> U guys are all so cool!


And probably certifiable. A degree of lateral thought is necessary within our insanity or is that without our outsanity?


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me too. jades a bit off with me tonight. 


however,



on mr adams recommendation. 


hop the doc has let ed go free!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And probably certifiable. A degree of lateral thought is necessary within our insanity or is that without our outsanity?





wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And probably certifiable. A degree of lateral thought is necessary within our insanity or is that without our outsanity?


That last bit makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> a lot of people wonder what the cold dark room looks like, here is an artists impression ...
> View attachment 189911


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me too. jades a bit off with me tonight.
> 
> 
> however,
> View attachment 189961
> 
> 
> on mr adams recommendation.
> 
> 
> hop the doc has let ed go free!


Just a check, so I expect he's loose again, now. 
Wonder how long you wait in Floridian waiting rooms?
Hopefully the moussaka will cheer Jadey up
Nighty night.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That last bit makes my brain hurt.


It's not my fault your brain is currently pickled in vodka! Hopefully it will be feeling a bit better and capable of more elastic thought after a bacon infusion 

I have a friend who works/lives in Saudi who comes home to the UK for beer and bacon breaks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's not my fault your brain is currently pickled in vodka! Hopefully it will be feeling a bit better after a bacon infusion
> 
> I have a friend who works/lives in Saudi who comes home to the UK for beer and bacon breaks.


We need to stock up with the Christmas stuff, too. 
We get beer here, ok, but in Saudi, not really, though it is possible, if slightly dangerous.
I've not had any today or yesterday, so am well on the road to recovery. .


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The VOTE OFF has started for the calendar. 24 hours!
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/24-hour-calendar-vote-off.147835/


Thanks, Mum!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Mum!!!


Hello there, Bea !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That last bit makes my brain hurt.




me, i'm dishonest, and a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest... honestly! it's the honest ones you want to watch out for. 


(pirates of the caribbean)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> me, i'm dishonest, and a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest... honestly! it's the honest ones you want to watch out for.
> 
> 
> (pirates of the caribbean)


Ow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a check, so I expect he's loose again, now.
> Wonder how long you wait in Floridian waiting rooms?
> Hopefully the moussaka will cheer Jadey up
> Nighty night.



big elephant in the room, it's getting ignored tonight, armadillo for me i think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> big elephant in the room, it's getting ignored tonight, armadillo for me i think



Though I like elephants and armadillos.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow.




a wizard is never late, nor is he early... 

he arrives precisely when he means to!! 

(lord of the rings)


----------



## jaizei

I miss the days when I slept in to 4am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I miss the days when I slept in to 4am


Often my bed time.


----------



## JoesMum

That's it. Bonsoir, nos da, etc

I'll be up, but not necessarily posting, in 6 hours...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's it. Bonsoir, nos da, etc
> 
> I'll be up, but not necessarily posting, in 6 hours...


Bon voyage. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Bea !


Hi, Adam!


----------



## wellington

CALENDAR VOTE OFF THREAD IS OPEN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> CALENDAR VOTE OFF THREAD IS OPEN


Hello, there Barbara! 
Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, there Barbara!
> Thank you for letting us know.[/QUOTE


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> big elephant in the room, it's getting ignored tonight, armadillo for me i think


............well if you will take elephants home I'm not surprised she's off with you!
Hope you'll be doing the clearing up!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That's it. Bonsoir, nos da, etc
> 
> I'll be up, but not necessarily posting, in 6 hours...


Au revoir et bon voyage!


----------



## Lyn W

> _I've attempted skiing several times and my legs always want to go in opposite directions._


 @ZEROPILOT 


.......make a wish the next time you go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Au revoir et bon voyage!


Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam see your leaving your trip until tomorrow then.
Hope you and Wifey are feeling better and more up to the trip by then and have a good time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam see your leaving your trip until tomorrow then.
> Hope you and Wifey are feeling better and more up to the trip by then and have a good time.


We'll be fine, but I need some bacon to fully recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam see your leaving your trip until tomorrow then.
> Hope you and Wifey are feeling better and more up to the trip by then and have a good time.


Twas all your talk of visiting The Bacon Bacons that did it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas all your talk of visiting The Bacon Bacons that did it.


No sign of bacon anywhere on the Bacon Bacons - just lots of sheep!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better take myself off to my bed.
Just a training day to get through tomorrow and then a whole week off!!
So have a safe trip Adam and see you when you bring the bacon home.
Nos da and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well I'd better take myself off to my bed.
> Just a training day to get through tomorrow and then a whole week off!!
> So have a safe trip Adam and see you when you bring the bacon home.
> Nos da and take care.


Nos da, Lyn.
Enjoy your weeks holiday if i don't see you before or during.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 05:50 and we've just breakfasted at a restaurant called....

Armadillo


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. 05:50 and we've just breakfasted at a restaurant called....
> 
> Armadillo




wayhey!!! morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! it's only tortin' friday!!'


----------



## JoesMum

"All aboard the Skylark" (Quaint dated UK children's tv reference*  )

A bientôt 

EDIT
*Noah and Nelly


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> "All aboard the Skylark" (Quaint dated UK children's tv reference*  )
> 
> A bientôt
> 
> EDIT
> *Noah and Nelly




safe travels and have fun


----------



## johnandjade

for mum, adam and wifey


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> for mum, adam and wifey




don't forget a postcard for us cold dark roommates


----------



## lixxy990

Morning all! Joes mum can u go to our forum chat pls


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> Morning all! Joes mum can u go to our forum chat pls




good morning


----------



## johnandjade

body is awake and hoofing it to work, now to wake up the brain!! 






you never told us you were in a band ed


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> body is awake and hoofing it to work, now to wake up the brain!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you never told us you were in a band ed


Did Jade say your body and mind is a wake ?


----------



## johnandjade

such a well lit, safe area


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did Jade say your body and mind is a wake ?




good mornooning gramps. jades not best pleased with me just now. i'm off work this weekend though, so you never know


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gramps. jades not best pleased with me just now. i'm off work this weekend though, so you never know


Why is a great girl unhappy with you ?
Drink a bud and say your sorry !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why is a great girl unhappy with you ?
> Drink a bud and say your sorry !




who knows how there brains operate. 

8hrs till bud time for me


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. 05:50 and we've just breakfasted at a restaurant called....
> 
> Armadillo


Good morning Linda.

Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Gillian M

Hope you cold is gone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> 4 am is inhuman!  Good night!!


Funny you should say that. Because it's about 4 a.m. right now.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> all at CDR.​


Good morning miss Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning miss Gillian!


Good morning Ed. How are you back there? Hope all is well.

By the way, what time is it? Here it's almost 12 noon (although I said: "Good morning.")


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny you should say that. Because it's about 4 a.m. right now.


I thought of you also when I posted


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Ed. How are you back there? Hope all is well.
> 
> By the way, what time is it? Here it's almost 12 noon (although I said: "Good morning.")


I'm feeling O.K.
I hope you are all better now, also.
Here it's just now 5 a.m.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I thought of you also when I posted


Good morning.


----------



## johnandjade

morning gang


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning John.
I've been at work for about 2 hours but have managed to only get one eye opened.
Too damn sleepy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John.
> I've been at work for about 2 hours but have managed to only get one eye opened.
> Too damn sleepy.




morning ed . i'm the same today, can't be bothered


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. 05:50 and we've just breakfasted at a restaurant called....
> 
> Armadillo


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope they don't serve it. 
As food that is.
Serving armadillos as customers is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! it's only tortin' friday!!'


Good morning, John. 
Still deciding whether to go to Spain today or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Morning all! Joes mum can u go to our forum chat pls


Good morning! 
The weekend is almost upon us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did Jade say your body and mind is a wake ?


Good morning, Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> all at CDR.​


Good morning, Gillian! 
Good morning, Oli. 
Hope you both have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny you should say that. Because it's about 4 a.m. right now.


Good morning, Ed.
Just got up.
11.30 and i still feel tired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I thought of you also when I posted


Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Still deciding whether to go to Spain today or not.




afternoon mr adam. feeling better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon mr adam. feeling better?


Not much.
Lungs burning, aches and pains and very tired. 
Trip probably postponed again 'til tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not much.
> Lungs burning, aches and pains and very tired.
> Trip probably postponed again 'til tomorrow.



sorry to hear hope the tidge is looking after you. 

i'm having a 'cant be bothered' day today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sorry to hear hope the tidge is looking after you.
> 
> i'm having a 'cant be bothered' day today


Me, too.
The Tidge is cuddled up with me on the sofa after having eaten so, so much.
Silly tort.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> The Tidge is cuddled up with me on the sofa after having eaten so, so much.
> Silly tort.




i'm getting summoned back to base to work till 5 when i should finish at 4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm getting summoned back to base to work till 5 when i should finish at 4


Oh, dear.
So much for a can't be bothered day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> So much for a can't be bothered day.




yip  off all weekend though so that's a bonus


----------



## Kristoff

Just sent off mu guests. Thankfully they brought only one kid with them, so no real damage anywhere. Phew! Looking forward to tomorrow - martinis and Battlestar Galactica for a good part of the afternoon!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just sent off mu guests. Thankfully they brought only one kid with them, so no real damage anywhere. Phew! Looking forward to tomorrow - martinis and Battlestar Galactica for a good part of the afternoon!!!


Today is coffee and Doctor Who Day!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is coffee and Doctor Who Day!


Coffee sounds good. Doctor Who - never got into it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Coffee sounds good. Doctor Who - never got into it.


Been watching it all my life.
New spin off series "Class" starts tomorrow! 
Very exciting.


----------



## Moozillion

Just a flying visit to say "Hi!" to Roomies!  Busy day: lots of little things that have been left undone much too long. 
We also have 2 friends living with us for a while. Although we are more than happy to help them through their difficult times, it IS odd having people in our "space."


----------



## Moozillion

...and a special "Hi" to Adam. Sorry you're feeling poorly, but glad if it keeps you around!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just a flying visit to say "Hi!" to Roomies!  Busy day: lots of little things that have been left undone much too long.
> We also have 2 friends living with us for a while. Although we are more than happy to help them through their difficult times, it IS odd having people in our "space."


Hi, Mooz.
Yes, i remember you mentioning your friends visit.
I'm fine, and will back before you know it anyway, only going for a few days.


----------



## johnandjade

just for giggles


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian!
> Good morning, Oli.
> Hope you both have a great day!


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Ready for take off?

Take care and enjoy it.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> just for giggles
> View attachment 190010


Hi John.

Giggles? What a fright I got!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Ready for take off?
> 
> Take care and enjoy it.


Probably going tomorrow now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably going tomorrow now.


Hope you are now better Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you are now better Adam.


Well on the road to recovery, thanks, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well on the road to recovery, thanks, Gillian.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm feeling O.K.
> I hope you are all better now, also.
> Here it's just now 5 a.m.


Am fine, thanks very much Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well on the road to recovery, thanks, Gillian.







​


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

We're in our room and trying to recover before dinner. My feet ache! The weather is gorgeous. 

Bordeaux is a beautiful city on France's west (Atlantic) coast

Postcard time
The oldest city gate still standing



View from the top overlooking the river Garonne



The "Big Bell" or Golden Lion Tower from both sides. Local joke calls it the Golden Lion hotel as it was the city jail for many years


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> We're in our room and trying to recover before dinner. My feet ache! The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Bordeaux is a beautiful city on France's west (Atlantic) coast
> 
> Postcard time
> The oldest city gate still standing
> View attachment 190012
> 
> 
> View from the top overlooking the river Garonne
> View attachment 190013
> 
> 
> The "Big Bell" or Golden Lion Tower from both sides. Local joke calls it the Golden Lion hotel as it was the city jail for many years
> View attachment 190015
> 
> View attachment 190014


Glad the weather's so good for the time of year. 
Beautiful photos. 
I love all the French fairy tale castles and towers. 
Stunning.


----------



## Kristoff

Gorgeous postcards, @JoesMum! Thank you  Hope you enjoy some outstanding wine tonight!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> We're in our room and trying to recover before dinner. My feet ache! The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Bordeaux is a beautiful city on France's west (Atlantic) coast
> 
> Postcard time
> The oldest city gate still standing
> View attachment 190012
> 
> 
> View from the top overlooking the river Garonne
> View attachment 190013
> 
> 
> The "Big Bell" or Golden Lion Tower from both sides. Local joke calls it the Golden Lion hotel as it was the city jail for many years
> View attachment 190015
> 
> View attachment 190014


Lovely pics, Linda. Thanks for sharing.

Sorry to know your feet ache. Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely pics, Linda. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sorry to know your feet ache. Wishes to get well soon.


I'm sure some of the excellent local red wine with dinner will help fix my feet


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I'm sure some of the excellent local red wine with dinner will help fix my feet


Go for it then.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Go for it then.


Ooh I nearly forgot the local Chocolatier

Amazing, if expensive, creations in the windows





Everything, including the champagne bottles on the right of the second picture, made of chocolate!

Temptation resisted today, but that may not last!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Must not show wifey, or we will be going to Bordeaux and not Spain.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> We're in our room and trying to recover before dinner. My feet ache! The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Bordeaux is a beautiful city on France's west (Atlantic) coast
> 
> Postcard time
> The oldest city gate still standing
> View attachment 190012
> 
> 
> View from the top overlooking the river Garonne
> View attachment 190013
> 
> 
> The "Big Bell" or Golden Lion Tower from both sides. Local joke calls it the Golden Lion hotel as it was the city jail for many years
> View attachment 190015
> 
> View attachment 190014


We have nothing so ancient and interesting here in America,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Ooh I nearly forgot the local Chocolatier
> 
> Amazing, if expensive, creations in the windows
> View attachment 190018
> 
> View attachment 190019
> 
> 
> Everything, including the champagne bottles on the right of the second picture, made of chocolate!
> 
> Temptation resisted today, but that may not last!


I like the chocolate chess set.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have nothing so ancient and interesting here in America,


Fossil dung is pretty ancient.
And interesting to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like the chocolate chess set.


When you take an opposing piece, you get to eat it !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fossil dung is pretty ancient.
> And interesting to me.


True.
And we have Indian burial mounds..........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fossil dung is pretty ancient.
> And interesting to me.


One mans poop................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One mans poop................


,Quite.
But i'm not sure about man poop.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

>>>>About Indians. Here in America, a lot of people think of "scalping" when they think of Indians.
Did you know that us settlers invented it? It was a way of proving how many Indians you killed so that you could get money for doing so. Good old genocide.
Apparently, the Indians weren't too happy about the practice. (imagine that) And turned it back on us. Those savages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> >>>>About Indians. Here in America, a lot of people think of "scalping" when they think of Indians.
> Did you know that us settlers invented it? It was a way of proving how many Indians you killed so that you could get money for doing so. Good old genocide.
> Apparently, the Indians weren't too happy about the practice. (imagine that) And turned it back on us. Those savages.


See, some nice history........
But scalping evolved separately in many 'cultures', and with the indigenous Americans as far back as at least the 14th century.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See, some nice history........
> But scalping evolved separately in many 'cultures', and with the indigenous Americans as far back as at least the 14th century.


Yes. I've been researching.
Remember, I'm 1/8th Crowe.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> We're in our room and trying to recover before dinner. My feet ache! The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Bordeaux is a beautiful city on France's west (Atlantic) coast
> 
> Postcard time
> The oldest city gate still standing
> View attachment 190012
> 
> 
> View from the top overlooking the river Garonne
> View attachment 190013
> 
> 
> The "Big Bell" or Golden Lion Tower from both sides. Local joke calls it the Golden Lion hotel as it was the city jail for many years
> View attachment 190015
> 
> View attachment 190014


WONDERFUL photos!!!! Thanks so much! Makes me want to go to France!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I've been researching.
> Remember, I'm 1/8th Crowe.







or




?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Ooh I nearly forgot the local Chocolatier
> 
> Amazing, if expensive, creations in the windows
> View attachment 190018
> 
> View attachment 190019
> 
> 
> Everything, including the champagne bottles on the right of the second picture, made of chocolate!
> 
> Temptation resisted today, but that may not last!


Looks YUMMY!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have nothing so ancient and interesting here in America,


Definitely true Ed.

Don't forget USA is relatively "young."


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not much.
> Lungs burning, aches and pains and very tired.
> Trip probably postponed again 'til tomorrow.


Oh dear, I think you need a visit to the docs Adam.
Do you have a hospital/surgery near you?
You need to make sure you don't have some sort of infection.
Whatever you decide to do take care and make sure you rest.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> sorry to hear hope the tidge is looking after you.
> 
> i'm having a 'cant be bothered' day today


Oh, I'm sure Tidgy is looking after her dad.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear, I think you need a visit to the docs Adam.
> Do you have a hospital/surgery near you?
> You need to make sure you don't have some sort of infection.
> Whatever you decide to do take care and make sure you rest.


Good evening Lyn. Hope you and Lola are well.

I totally agree with you: @Tidgy's Dad should see a doctor. AND....postpone trip.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> We're in our room and trying to recover before dinner. My feet ache! The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Bordeaux is a beautiful city on France's west (Atlantic) coast
> 
> Postcard time
> The oldest city gate still standing
> View attachment 190012
> 
> 
> View from the top overlooking the river Garonne
> View attachment 190013
> 
> 
> The "Big Bell" or Golden Lion Tower from both sides. Local joke calls it the Golden Lion hotel as it was the city jail for many years
> View attachment 190015
> 
> View attachment 190014


How beautiful!!


----------



## Gillian M

It seems to be extremely quite here at CDR, today, @Lyn W . Or is it that "scary" silence?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam.
You HAVE seen doctors about your issues haven't you?
I assumed you had


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have nothing so ancient and interesting here in America,


Wales is full of old castles - they'll be nice when they're finished!




This one is finished and is called Castell Coch (red castle) its small by most comparison to most castles.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Wales is full of old castles - they'll be nice when they're finished!
> View attachment 190038
> 
> 
> View attachment 190037
> This one is finished and is called Castell Coch (red castle) its small by most comparison to most castles.


Lovely pics Lyn!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like the chocolate chess set.


Not so much 'check mate' as 'choc mate?'


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> >>>>About Indians. Here in America, a lot of people think of "scalping" when they think of Indians.
> Did you know that us settlers invented it? It was a way of proving how many Indians you killed so that you could get money for doing so. Good old genocide.
> Apparently, the Indians weren't too happy about the practice. (imagine that) And turned it back on us. Those savages.


Aren't people barbaric! At least animals only kill for food.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems to be extremely quite here at CDR, today, @Lyn W . Or is it that "scary" silence?


Hi Gillian I was just thinking how busy it was - lots of people seem to have been in and out today.
How are you Gillian?
Fully recovered?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian I was just thinking how busy it was - lots of people seem to have been in and out today.
> How are you Gillian?
> Fully recovered?


Hello Lyn. 

Thanks so much your concern Lyn. Am fine now, though Winter is getting nearer and nearer-*UGH*.  Just the thought of it drives me nuts! I might go to Aqaba for a couple of days. It's nice and warm there in Winter, but in Summer temp could reach......50 deg C! *LOVELY*! Imagine yourself living there, though I'm 101% (notice the percentage), sure you'd rather not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear, I think you need a visit to the docs Adam.
> Do you have a hospital/surgery near you?
> You need to make sure you don't have some sort of infection.
> Whatever you decide to do take care and make sure you rest.


'Spect i have a minor infection.
Yes, a good hospital nearby.
Will go if i'm not better after Spain.
I expect i'm still recovering after a good few days of stress and overindulgence.
wifey feels the same, we'll be fine in day or two. 
Thanks, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam.
> You HAVE seen doctors about your issues haven't you?
> I assumed you had


Not since early 2014.
I'm fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn.
> 
> Thanks so much your concern Lyn. Am fine now, though Winter is getting nearer and nearer-*UGH*.  Just the thought of it drives me nuts! I might go to Aqaba for a couple of days. It's nice and warm there in Winter, but in Summer temp could reach......50 deg C! *LOVELY*! Imagine yourself living there, though I'm 101% (notice the percentage), sure you'd rather not.


Definitely not for me - without a fridge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aren't people barbaric! At least animals only kill for food.


Nope, many animals kill for practice.
A few, like chimps, seem to commit murder and acts of war
Ants fight territorial wars, as do many birds etc.
Polar bears kill out of 'spite'.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Definitely not for me - without a fridge.


Give it a try. You never know. You may change your mind.


----------



## Lyn W

Oh OK then I stand - or sit - corrected .......but I don't expect they torture their victims first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh OK then I stand - or sit - corrected .......but I don't expect they don't torture their victims first.



Sorry.
Cats do, but not intentionally.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not since early 2014.
> I'm fine.


Hi Adam. 

Please, please see a doctor *ASAP*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Please, please see a doctor *ASAP*.


Nope, I'm scared!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I'm scared!


Scared? What are you scared of? That is, unless you are joking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, many animals kill for practice.
> A few, like chimps, seem to commit murder and acts of war
> Ants fight territorial wars, as do many birds etc.
> Polar bears kill out of 'spite'.


Goodness. That's interesting.


----------



## lixxy990

HOW ARE WE ALL?


----------



## Lyn W

I have just realised why I don't watch the usual British 'soaps' on tv anymore.
For those in the UK familiar with the old regulars somehow half the residents of Emmerdale ended up on the same stretch of road at the same time when another one of them was pushed from a bridge by his wife causing a major pile up resulting in all of them ending up in the ICU at the hospital.....only about a month after a girl died of a drug overdose. The actors must all be wondering who's going to be bumped off next!
And not to be out done Coronation Street has just had a car full of cans of petrol somersault down its cobbles driven by a man who is mad with grief after his wife was stabbed. 
Blimey if you weren't depressed before you would be now! 
Apologies to friends further afield who have no idea what I'm talking about but I expect you have similar soaps. 
What happened to entertainment!!!!????


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I'm scared!


You may get a sticker and a lollipop for being a good boy!


----------



## jaizei

All systems are operational


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> HOW ARE WE ALL?


Good, good! 
You ?


----------



## Lyn W

lixxy990 said:


> HOW ARE WE ALL?


hi there everyone seems to have disappeared for a moment, but I am fine thank you.
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have just realised why I don't watch the usual British 'soaps' on tv anymore.
> For those in the UK familiar with the old regulars somehow half the residents of Emmerdale ended up on the same stretch of road at the same time when another one of them was pushed from a bridge by his wife causing a major pile up resulting in all of them ending up in the ICU at the hospital.....only about a month after a girl died of a drug overdose. The actors must all be wondering who's going to be bumped off next!
> And not to be out done Coronation Street has just had a car full of cans of petrol somersault down its cobbles driven by a man who is mad with grief after his wife was stabbed.
> Blimey if you weren't depressed before you would be now!
> Apologies to friends further afield who have no idea what I'm talking about but I expect you have similar soaps.
> What happened to entertainment!!!!????


For many people this is entertainment. 
Perhaps it makes you glad your lives aren't as bad as this. 
I don't know, i don't watch them either. 
Poldark's kind of a period soap.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> All systems are operational


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> All systems are operational


??


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For many people this is entertainment.
> Perhaps it makes you glad your lives aren't as bad as this.
> I don't know, i don't watch them either.
> Poldark's kind of a period soap.


Ah yes but you don't have to follow the story - I just look at Aiden Turner.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> All systems are operational


Thunderbirds are go?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I'm scared!



Adam, were you serious when you said you're scared?

I do not think so. I've a strong feeling you were joking and I hope you were.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Ah yes but you don't have to follow the story - I just look at Aiden Turner.


Aiden Turner was great in Being Human. Still I liked the werewolf better.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You may get a sticker and a lollipop for being a good boy!


Lyn, I'll give him one and you give him the other. That may persuade him to see a doctor.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Aiden Turner was great in Being Human. Still I liked the werewolf better.


yes - he was good vampire.


----------



## Lyn W

Aiden Turner - for those who don't know him.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah yes but you don't have to follow the story - I just look at Aiden Turner.


A perfectly acceptable explanation (for a woman, - and some men, I suppose).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, were you serious when you said you're scared?
> 
> I do not think so. I've a strong feeling you were joking and I hope you were.


I'm fine, Gillian.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I've been researching.
> Remember, I'm 1/8th Crowe.



Researching anything specific? Ancestry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Aiden Turner was great in Being Human. Still I liked the werewolf better.


I liked the werewolf, too.
Aiden Turner was also in the Christmas Agatha Christie 'And Then There Were None'.
Super.
(and he got his shirt off)
(repeatedly) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lyn, I'll give him one and you give him the other. That may persuade him to see a doctor.


Stickers I like.
Lollipops, no.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I liked the werewolf, too.
> Aiden Turner also in the Christmas Agatha Christie 'And Then There Were None'.
> Super.
> (and he got his shirt off)
> (repeatedly) .


The werewolf was in Sherlock: The Hound of the Baskevilles. 
I don't remember if he got his shirt off.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I liked the werewolf, too.
> Aiden Turner also in the Christmas Agatha Christie 'And Then There Were None'.
> Super.
> (and he got his shirt off)
> (repeatedly) .


Wonder if I can still find that on catch up?
Just because I think he's such a fine actor I would like to see all his work of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The werewolf was in Sherlock: The Hound of the Baskevilles.
> I don't remember if he got his shirt off.


He was also in 'Voyage of the Damned', a Christmas Doctor Who, and briefly in another Who.


----------



## Lyn W

Russell Tovey was the werewolf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wonder if I can still find that on catch up?
> Just because I think he's such a fine actor I would like to see all his work of course.


He was pretty good in that, though a little mumbly sometimes. 
Burn Gorman was great, I thought


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was pretty good in that, though a little mumbly sometimes.
> Burn Gorman was great, I thought


Who cares what he says or how he says it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Who cares what he says or how he says it?


Hmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> We're in our room and trying to recover before dinner. My feet ache! The weather is gorgeous.
> 
> Bordeaux is a beautiful city on France's west (Atlantic) coast
> 
> Postcard time
> The oldest city gate still standing
> View attachment 190012
> 
> 
> View from the top overlooking the river Garonne
> View attachment 190013
> 
> 
> The "Big Bell" or Golden Lion Tower from both sides. Local joke calls it the Golden Lion hotel as it was the city jail for many years
> View attachment 190015
> 
> View attachment 190014



fankooo for remembering us
mum  

have a great adventure


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Gorgeous postcards, @JoesMum! Thank you  Hope you enjoy some outstanding wine tonight!




you're going to be right at home here


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have nothing so ancient and interesting here in America,




... apart from trump


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ... apart from trump


ancient maybe ...
Interesting? Not a word I'd use, but I can think of several others..........
Politics aside - he is an awful man!

Hi John how's things?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When you take an opposing piece, you get to eat it !




to the mancave!!! 





sure you guys don't want to visit scotland


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> to the mancave!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 190051
> 
> 
> sure you guys don't want to visit scotland


Not so much 'checkmate' as 'wrecked mate'


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> True.
> And we have Indian burial mounds..........








DONT GO INTO THE LIGHT!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to the mancave!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 190051
> 
> 
> sure you guys don't want to visit scotland


Better not at the moment!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> >>>>About Indians. Here in America, a lot of people think of "scalping" when they think of Indians.
> Did you know that us settlers invented it? It was a way of proving how many Indians you killed so that you could get money for doing so. Good old genocide.
> Apparently, the Indians weren't too happy about the practice. (imagine that) And turned it back on us. Those savages.




it's easy to communicate with indians... 


you just need to know 'HOW'


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's easy to communicate with indians...
> 
> 
> you just need to know 'HOW'


I have my reservations about that joke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have my reservations about that joke.


Ha ha! Tee! Pee!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I've been researching.
> Remember, I'm 1/8th Crowe.




and part scotish!!! 

what coloUr of T shirts for you ed?? 
about to order the evolution one  




have picked this out for kelly?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?




well played sir


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well played sir


The Crow Indians held women in very high regard, which is possibly one of the reasons why Ed is such a gentleman!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Spect i have a minor infection.
> Yes, a good hospital nearby.
> Will go if i'm not better after Spain.
> I expect i'm still recovering after a good few days of stress and overindulgence.
> wifey feels the same, we'll be fine in day or two.
> Thanks, Lyn.




bacon, once a day first thing for 3 days with brown sauce and call me in the mornooning

or... 




or better yet a good old dose of ... 






 


but i do agree, ease up a bit please... just till january


----------



## Kristoff

The vote-off is over (phew). Time to catch some z's. Good night, everyone!!


----------



## johnandjade

lixxy990 said:


> HOW ARE WE ALL?





AWESOME


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The vote-off is over (phew). Time to catch some z's. Good night, everyone!!


Good Night and sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bacon, once a day first thing for 3 days with brown sauce and call me in the mornooning
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or better yet a good old dose of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i do agree, ease up a bit please... just till january


Thanks, John.
i'll be good.
You be good, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> yes - he was good vampire.




he sucked


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The vote-off is over (phew). Time to catch some z's. Good night, everyone!!


Night night, Lena. 
Sleep tight.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ancient maybe ...
> Interesting? Not a word I'd use, but I can think of several others..........
> Politics aside - he is an awful man!
> 
> Hi John how's things?




off work tomorrow!!!  

hope all is well with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he sucked


Fangs for the memory.


----------



## Lyn W

Still Game has just started on tele, John


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> off work tomorrow!!!
> 
> hope all is well with you


Good thanks, one of my little darlings has shared his bugs with me for the holidays but just a cold so I'll survive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good thanks, one of my little darlings has shared his bugs with me for the holidays but just a cold so I'll survive.


Of course you will.
It's hardly man flu, after all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, John.
> i'll be good.
> You be good, too.


I missed that video in earlier posts! I love Harry Nilsson.


----------



## Lyn W

Phone ringing see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> The vote-off is over (phew). Time to catch some z's. Good night, everyone!!




nos da


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, John.
> i'll be good.
> You be good, too.




i will on monday. i'm freeing the meerkat as well as the badger just now


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Still Game has just started on tele, John



we watched it, and will again tomorrow. did you?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i will on monday. i'm freeing the meerkat as well as the badger just now


Both of us need to be a little more careful.


----------



## johnandjade

so fidos climbing...!



has been stopped , removed vines from other corner




he is now sleeping there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Phone ringing see you later.


Would you be interested in buying a conservatory ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both of us need to be a little more careful.




when you get back from spain?


----------



## johnandjade

mazuri :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so fidos climbing...!
> View attachment 190068
> 
> 
> has been stopped , removed vines from other corner
> View attachment 190069
> 
> 
> 
> he is now sleeping there


Planning his next move............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> when you get back from spain?


Plan on being good in Spain. 
We'll see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 190070
> mazuri :


Another lovely photo.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Planning his next move............




he put up a poster...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plan on being good in Spain.
> We'll see.




It's technically a holiday so no harm indulging in a few. ( i'll be getting a nose biffing for encouraging you)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another lovely photo.




i got a couple videos too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he put up a poster...
> View attachment 190071


So did Tidgy:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> It's technically a holiday so no harm indulging in a few. ( i'll be getting a nose biffing for encouraging you)


wifey already suggested some vodka for the journey.
I said no.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we watched it, and will again tomorrow. did you?


Yup very funny!
I loved the magic door!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey already suggested some vodka for the journey.
> I said no.




whiskey?  


naughty wifey


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so fidos climbing...!
> View attachment 190068
> 
> 
> has been stopped , removed vines from other corner
> View attachment 190069
> 
> 
> 
> he is now sleeping there


Aw he is gorgeous I love his little legs.
I think he's trying to cwtch in under the plants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whiskey?
> 
> 
> naughty wifey


Really, no. 
Need to recover.
So does she. 
Naughty wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup very funny!
> I loved the magic door!




i recommend the original stage show, its on youtube


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Aw he is gorgeous I love his little legs.
> I think he's trying to cwtch in under the plants.




he's a little diva!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> It's technically a holiday so no harm indulging in a few. ( i'll be getting a nose biffing for encouraging you)


Biff biff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's a little diva!


A tortoise that's a diva is probably a turtle.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he put up a poster...
> View attachment 190071


No Fido those aren't your tortoise friends stuffed in her top!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really, no.
> Need to recover.
> So does she.
> Naughty wifey.




well played sir! wifey, behave!!




you'll appreciate the sangria more at the finish line


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Biff biff!




yaaaoowwwchhh!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A tortoise that's a diva is probably a turtle.




african or europien??


----------



## Lyn W

QI just started with Sandy Toksvig as the new presenter - didn't know Stephen Fry had left the show.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No Fido those aren't your tortoise friends stuffed in her top!




looking on amazon but can't find it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> QI just started with Sandy Toksvig as the new presenter - didn't know Stephen Fry had left the show.




jade pointed it out, i refuse to watch final destination on for us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> QI just started with Sandy Toksvig as the new presenter - didn't know Stephen Fry had left the show.


Oh, thanks, Lyn.
Yes, he did 13 series (half the alphabet) and then said enough, someone else can do the second half. 
Must get this


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> looking on amazon but can't find it


It's Raquel Welch in 1 million years BC


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> african or europien??


Somewhere in between........
The Med ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's Raquel Welch in 1 million years BC


Humans and dinosaurs.
I can't watch.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Humans and dinosaurs.
> I can't watch.


Yup they didn't do much research before they made it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup they didn't do much research before they made it!


Not on anything including fashions and acting ability.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not on anything including fashions and acting ability.


I've never seen it but think its just an excuse to film a scantily clad Raquel Welch!


----------



## Lyn W

Heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me.
So night night Adam
Hope you and Wifey feel well enough to travel tomorrow, but don't risk it if either of you don't; 
and nos da John, enjoy your weekend off work.
See you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never seen it but think its just an excuse to film a scantily clad Raquel Welch!


I am certain you are right!
Nos da, Lyn, sleep well and enjoy the beginning of your time off.
Well, enjoy all of it, but the beginning first. 
Then the rest.
Which is sensible.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's Raquel Welch in 1 million years BC






fankooo its to tall so only the top half will fit, oh well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somewhere in between........
> The Med ?




.... e


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, many animals kill for practice.
> A few, like chimps, seem to commit murder and acts of war
> Ants fight territorial wars, as do many birds etc.
> Polar bears kill out of 'spite'.


The fish that I keep. Flowerhorn, will kill any other moving thing around. Then they usually hover over it and leave it uneaten.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Oh OK then I stand - or sit - corrected .......but I don't expect they torture their victims first.


Torture seems to be something only humans enjoy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> Researching anything specific? Ancestry?


Anything when I'm bored.
Right now I'm fascinated by Strange (to me) religions.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> and part scotish!!!
> 
> what coloUr of T shirts for you ed??
> about to order the evolution one
> 
> View attachment 190061
> 
> 
> have picked this out for kelly?


Four hour old post.
Sorry.
Whatever color maybe besides pink....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> The Crow Indians held women in very high regard, which is possibly one of the reasons why Ed is such a gentleman!


Wow.
Thanks


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Four hour old post.
> Sorry.
> Whatever color maybe besides pink....




grey ok?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The fish that I keep. Flowerhorn, will kill any other moving thing around. Then they usually hover over it and leave it uneaten.


Territorial ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tomorrow I'm getting together with some former co-workers. We usually opt for lunch once a month, but tomorrow we're meeting at 10:30 at The English Tea Room! A cute little restaurant/tea room here in Covington! It's supposed to be pretty authentic and sells lots of English brand teas and biscuits, etc. 
I'm considering trying Scotch Eggs, although I'm tempted to try some crumpets: I have no clue what they actually are. Possibly a muffin type thing? 
They used to have a life-size cardboard cut out of The Queen so people can say they had tea with The Queen.  Will try to get some photos.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting together with some former co-workers. We usually opt for lunch once a month, but tomorrow we're meeting at 10:30 at The English Tea Room! A cute little restaurant/tea room here in Covington! It's supposed to be pretty authentic and sells lots of English brand teas and biscuits, etc.
> I'm considering trying Scotch Eggs, although I'm tempted to try some crumpets: I have no clue what they actually are. Possibly a muffin type thing?
> They used to have a life-size cardboard cut out of The Queen so people can say they had tea with The Queen.  Will try to get some photos.




crumpets are kind of like thin pancakes. crumpet is also used to describe a fine looking lady like yourself 

... ' that's a nice bit of crumpet'


----------



## Moozillion

I've been called a lot of things over the years, but this is the first time I've been called a crumpet! I'm flattered


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting together with some former co-workers. We usually opt for lunch once a month, but tomorrow we're meeting at 10:30 at The English Tea Room! A cute little restaurant/tea room here in Covington! It's supposed to be pretty authentic and sells lots of English brand teas and biscuits, etc.
> I'm considering trying Scotch Eggs, although I'm tempted to try some crumpets: I have no clue what they actually are. Possibly a muffin type thing?
> They used to have a life-size cardboard cut out of The Queen so people can say they had tea with The Queen.  Will try to get some photos.


Sounds lovely.
Scotch eggs are boiled eggs wrapped in a pork meat shell and coated with flavoured breadcrumbs. Yuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyy.
A crumpet should be full of little holes and when you eat them hot with butter, the butter seeps through. Double yummy..........
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> crumpets are kind of like thin pancakes. crumpet is also used to describe a fine looking lady like yourself
> 
> ... ' that's a nice bit of crumpet'


Hmmmm.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! After 12 hours in bed, we're both feeling recovered from yesterday's 4am start. A leisurely day ahead of us today. 

We have a little apartment - far cheaper than a hotel - and raided a little supermarket yesterday, so coffee is brewing and breakfast is no hassle

Congratulations to @Kristoff. We have a CDR Greek as the calendar winner  I do hope Tidgy isn't too jealous of not getting first place. 

I hope there are other CDR pin-ups too 

I hope you enjoyed your English Tea @Moozillion. Crumpets are like a half in thick circular pancake that have lots of holes (it's actually a yeast batter). They should be eaten toasted with lots of butter, nothing more, and are a lovely comfort food. 
Recipe/photo link: http://www.food.com/recipe/old-fashioned-home-made-english-crumpets-for-tea-time-421076


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> QI just started with Sandy Toksvig as the new presenter - didn't know Stephen Fry had left the show.


Now I was aware. There's been a bit of a BBC switch around. I listen to Radio 4's news quiz - was Sandi Toksvig now Miles Jupp...


Lyn W said:


> It's Raquel Welch in 1 million years BC


That's a very entertaining film  Zero plot and very amusing


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds lovely.
> Scotch eggs are boiled eggs wrapped in a pork meat shell and coated with flavoured breadcrumbs. Yuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyy.
> A crumpet should be full of little holes and when you eat them hot with butter, the butter seeps through. Double yummy..........
> Enjoy!


Morning, all! I'm getting lots of ideas for our UK trip in January.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! After 12 hours in bed, we're both feeling recovered from yesterday's 4am start. A leisurely day ahead of us today.
> 
> We have a little apartment - far cheaper than a hotel - and raided a little supermarket yesterday, so coffee is brewing and breakfast is no hassle
> 
> Congratulations to @Kristoff. We have a CDR Greek as the calendar winner  I do hope Tidgy isn't too jealous of not getting first place.
> 
> I hope there are other CDR pin-ups too
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your English Tea @Moozillion. Crumpets are like a half in thick circular pancake that have lots of holes (it's actually a yeast batter). They should be eaten toasted with lots of butter, nothing more, and are a lovely comfort food.
> Recipe/photo link: http://www.food.com/recipe/old-fashioned-home-made-english-crumpets-for-tea-time-421076


Good morning, Linda. 
Sounds lovely. 
I will finally be off on my voyages this evening. 
Tidgy isn't jealous, more than happy with a month. 
Anyway, winning means you're on the cover and don't get a month! 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, all! I'm getting lots of ideas for our UK trip in January.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 
Good morning, Lena and well done to you and Kristoff. 
Super photo, deserved win.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all. 
Packing a few bits and pieces this morning. 
Being extra affectionate to The Tidge. 
Off this evening for a few days.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Sounds lovely.
> I will finally be off on my voyages this evening.
> Tidgy isn't jealous, more than happy with a month.
> Anyway, winning means you're on the cover and don't get a month!
> Enjoy your day.



Unless it says that specifically in the rules, the cover and monthly assignments are entirely at Josh's discretion. The winner may get the cover but in the past that hasn't been guaranteed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Unless it says that specifically in the rules, the cover and monthly assignments are entirely at Josh's discretion. The winner may get the cover but in the past that hasn't been guaranteed.


Good morninoonevenight, Cameron. 
Thank you for the info. 
I only have first hand experience of last year's contest when the winner did get the cover and no month and the collage of torts not in the top 12 got December. 
I still don't want Tidgy to be on the cover! 
But of course, it's up to Josh, won't be any arguments from me.


----------



## Gillian M

lixxy990 said:


> HOW ARE WE ALL?


Hi there! How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> The vote-off is over (phew). Time to catch some z's. Good night, everyone!!


Good afternoon. 

Glad to hear that. What an issue it was this year.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. 

Another beautiful day in Bordeaux. 

I nearly died climbing the 233 steps of the cathedral bell tower this morning - it's hard work when you're not over a cold! It was worth it for the view from the top though. The bell tower was built separately from the cathedral due to the soft marshy land - they didn't want the vibrations of the bells to make the cathedral fall down!

After lunch we went on the open bus tour which was well worth it for the ability to see the bits that are just too far too walk. 

So today's postcards

The cathedral from the bell tower



Place de la Bourse



The city hall gates



The Pont Pierre (where pierre means stone not Peter in this case) with another church and separate bellfry in the background


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> Another beautiful day in Bordeaux.
> 
> I nearly died climbing the 233 steps of the cathedral bell tower this morning - it's hard work when you're not over a cold! It was worth it for the view from the top though. The bell tower was built separately from the cathedral due to the soft marshy land - they didn't want the vibrations of the bells to make the cathedral fall down!
> 
> After lunch we went on the open bus tour which was well worth it for the ability to see the bits that are just too far too walk.
> 
> So today's postcards
> 
> The cathedral from the bell tower
> View attachment 190150
> 
> 
> Place de la Bourse
> View attachment 190151
> 
> 
> The city hall gates
> View attachment 190152
> 
> 
> The Pont Pierre (where pierre means stone not Peter in this case) with another church and separate bellfry in the background
> View attachment 190153


Beautiful photos as usual. 
Thanks for posting.
These postcards of yours are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> Another beautiful day in Bordeaux.
> 
> I nearly died climbing the 233 steps of the cathedral bell tower this morning - it's hard work when you're not over a cold! It was worth it for the view from the top though. The bell tower was built separately from the cathedral due to the soft marshy land - they didn't want the vibrations of the bells to make the cathedral fall down!
> 
> After lunch we went on the open bus tour which was well worth it for the ability to see the bits that are just too far too walk.
> 
> So today's postcards
> 
> The cathedral from the bell tower
> View attachment 190150
> 
> 
> Place de la Bourse
> View attachment 190151
> 
> 
> The city hall gates
> View attachment 190152
> 
> 
> The Pont Pierre (where pierre means stone not Peter in this case) with another church and separate bellfry in the background
> View attachment 190153


Good evening Linda.

Wonderful pics! Thanks for posting and hope you're enjoying it back there.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Morning, all! I'm getting lots of ideas for our UK trip in January.


Ooh. You're coming to the UK @Kristoff. Where will you be staying and for how long?

We might be able to give you a few tips


----------



## Gillian M

Q. Why is the Prime Minister only seen in the evening?
A. Because he is known as PM not AM!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> Another beautiful day in Bordeaux.
> 
> I nearly died climbing the 233 steps of the cathedral bell tower this morning - it's hard work when you're not over a cold! It was worth it for the view from the top though. The bell tower was built separately from the cathedral due to the soft marshy land - they didn't want the vibrations of the bells to make the cathedral fall down!
> 
> After lunch we went on the open bus tour which was well worth it for the ability to see the bits that are just too far too walk.
> 
> So today's postcards
> 
> The cathedral from the bell tower
> View attachment 190150
> 
> 
> Place de la Bourse
> View attachment 190151
> 
> 
> The city hall gates
> View attachment 190152
> 
> 
> The Pont Pierre (where pierre means stone not Peter in this case) with another church and separate bellfry in the background
> View attachment 190153


WOW!!!!!


----------



## lixxy990

I'm good thanks! Counting down the days for a tortoise


----------



## Gillian M

lixxy990 said:


> I'm good thanks! Counting down the days for a tortoise


Good evening. Glad to hear you're well.

When are you getting him/her?


----------



## Moozillion

My friends and I had a wonderful time at The English Tea Room!
I had the Scotch eggs which included a crumpet! All quite delicious!!![


----------



## Moozillion

The menu was varied and all quite good! One brave friend got the Steak and Kidney Pie! When I was working in New Zealand I tried steak and kidney pie: it was basically a mouthful of liver, and I am NOT a liver fan!!!!!  But this was much more like a steak pie, apparently, so they may have tweaked the recipe to be more acceptable to Americans! Someone else got Beans on Toast, and we had both savory and sweet scones. I really liked the texture of the crumpet!!!!! But it needed more butter!!!! 
The Tea Room itself was originally a small house, and each room was set up with its own English theme. We were in the Britannia Room, right next to the Churchill Room (the photo of the Churchill room is above- rather than tables and chairs it had a large leather couch, stuffed chairs and a coffee table to eat on). Lots of tea ware and "exclusively" English food items to choose from! I brought home a packet of McVities Digestives!!!! 
A lovely time was had by all, and we're already talking about going back! I don't know how "authentic" it really is, but it's good enough for us!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at CDR from someone so.................*CUTE
*


----------



## Moozillion

I am a fan of The Queen, so i was VERY glad to get to meet her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Q. Why is the Prime Minister only seen in the evening?
> A. Because he is known as PM not AM!


Ha de ha. 
I'm off on hols in a mo.
See you later! 
Love to you and Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

At a first date:

He: “I work with animals every day!”

She: “Oh how sweet!  What is it that you do?”

He: “I’m a butcher.”


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> I'm good thanks! Counting down the days for a tortoise


Great stuff! 
Set up and enclosure ready ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> I'm off on hols in a mo.
> See you later!
> Love to you and Oli.


Take care Adam, enjoy yourselves.

Love to Wifey, yourself and Tidgy.


----------



## lixxy990

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Glad to hear you're well.
> 
> When are you getting him/her?



I'm not sure exactly when a few weeks,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My friends and I had a wonderful time at The English Tea Room!
> I had the Scotch eggs which included a crumpet! All quite delicious!!![
> View attachment 190173
> View attachment 190174
> View attachment 190175
> View attachment 190176


Mmmm!!!!!, Yummmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
And HP sauce and pickled onions. 
Looks terrific fun. 
Hope Liz II was nice to you.
You look splendid, Bea, love the hat. 
I think you may be a hat person like me!


----------



## lixxy990

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great stuff!
> Set up and enclosure ready ?



Not everything still questioning the whole thing, everything I need even these links people keep telling me about they are helpful and all but I'm a person who can't read something for a very long time


----------



## Gillian M

Father buys a lie detector that makes a loud beep whenever somebody lies around it. The son comes home in the afternoon. Father asks him, “So, you were at school today, right?”

Son: “Yeah.”

Detector: “Beep.“

Son: “OK, OK, I was in a cinema.”

Detector: “Beep.”

Son: “Alright, I went for a beer with my friends.”

Father: “What?! At your age, I wouldn’t touch alcohol!“

Detector: “Beep.”

Mother laughs: “Ha ha ha, well, he really is your son!”

Detector: “Beep.”


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. You're coming to the UK @Kristoff. Where will you be staying and for how long?
> 
> We might be able to give you a few tips


Thank you, Linda. I might take you up on the offer.  We're thinking London and a possible quick trip to Ireland. 

@Moozillion, your tea with the Queen looks amazing!!


----------



## Gillian M

HI @Kristoff and *CONGRATULATIONS*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The menu was varied and all quite good! One brave friend got the Steak and Kidney Pie! When I was working in New Zealand I tried steak and kidney pie: it was basically a mouthful of liver, and I am NOT a liver fan!!!!!  But this was much more like a steak pie, apparently, so they may have tweaked the recipe to be more acceptable to Americans! Someone else got Beans on Toast, and we had both savory and sweet scones. I really liked the texture of the crumpet!!!!! But it needed more butter!!!!
> The Tea Room itself was originally a small house, and each room was set up with its own English theme. We were in the Britannia Room, right next to the Churchill Room (the photo of the Churchill room is above- rather than tables and chairs it had a large leather couch, stuffed chairs and a coffee table to eat on). Lots of tea ware and "exclusively" English food items to choose from! I brought home a packet of McVities Digestives!!!!
> A lovely time was had by all, and we're already talking about going back! I don't know how "authentic" it really is, but it's good enough for us!


We always keep a packet of McVities digestives in stock. 
Beans on toast is a favourite and the steak and kidney should be a steak pie, with a bit of kidney in, so that sounds like New Zealand got it wrong. 
Glad you had a nice time, speak soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR from someone so.................*CUTE
> *


Yeuch!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuch!


Why?  Isn't he/she gorgeous?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmm!!!!!, Yummmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> And HP sauce and pickled onions.
> Looks terrific fun.
> Hope Liz II was nice to you.
> You look splendid, Bea, love the hat.
> I think you may be a hat person like me!


I am indeed a hat person, but only like the ones with wide brims!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Not everything still questioning the whole thing, everything I need even these links people keep telling me about they are helpful and all but I'm a person who can't read something for a very long time


You can ask questions in here if you like. 
i'm off for a few days but back soon. 
You're a Cold Dark Roommate now, so this lot will help you.
(I hope).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am indeed a hat person, but only like the ones with wide brims!


With or without, for me!


----------



## Gillian M

Do not go to the bathroom in a dream. It’s a *trap*!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With or without, for me!


Have an enjoyable trip, Adam! And hugs to Wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bye, all, off now. 
See you in a few days! 
Be good


----------



## Gillian M

Do not go to the bathroom in a dream. It’s a *trap*! 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye, all, off now.
> See you in a few days!
> Be good


Goodbye Adam and Wifey. 

We'll all miss you.


----------



## lixxy990

^^^


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> grey ok?


Day and a half old post...Yes.


----------



## Gillian M

lixxy990 said:


> ^^^


??


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda. I might take you up on the offer.  We're thinking London and a possible quick trip to Ireland.
> 
> @Moozillion, your tea with the Queen looks amazing!!


Well London is well and truly my stamping ground - I can definitely help with any questions on that


----------



## Gillian M

Do you know how to make a dumb person curious?”

“No, how?”

“I’ll tell you tomorrow.”

(Sorry everyone at CDR. Only a joke).


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you know how to make a dumb person curious?”
> 
> “No, how?”
> 
> “I’ll tell you tomorrow.”
> 
> (Sorry everyone at CDR. Only a joke).


Perfect CDR joke  See you tomorrow Gillian. Sleep well


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Perfect CDR joke  See you tomorrow Gillian. Sleep well


Thanks your usual kind and sweet words. Appreciate them.

Good night and sweet dreams, to you as well. That is once you decide to go to bed.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Well London is well and truly my stamping ground - I can definitely help with any questions on that


Oh Linda, YOU help with anything you can. A wonderful person. 

Thank you!


----------



## lixxy990

Read what I said above


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Q. Why is the Prime Minister only seen in the evening?
> A. Because he is known as PM not AM!


Ah, now here in Wales we do have AMs (Assembly Members) - they must get up earlier than the PMs!
They are elected members of the Welsh Assembly who meet at the Senedd in Cardiff Bay)
We don't have our own Prime minister, the leader is called the First Minister for Wales.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> The menu was varied and all quite good! One brave friend got the Steak and Kidney Pie! When I was working in New Zealand I tried steak and kidney pie: it was basically a mouthful of liver, and I am NOT a liver fan!!!!!  But this was much more like a steak pie, apparently, so they may have tweaked the recipe to be more acceptable to Americans! Someone else got Beans on Toast, and we had both savory and sweet scones. I really liked the texture of the crumpet!!!!! But it needed more butter!!!!
> The Tea Room itself was originally a small house, and each room was set up with its own English theme. We were in the Britannia Room, right next to the Churchill Room (the photo of the Churchill room is above- rather than tables and chairs it had a large leather couch, stuffed chairs and a coffee table to eat on). Lots of tea ware and "exclusively" English food items to choose from! I brought home a packet of McVities Digestives!!!!
> A lovely time was had by all, and we're already talking about going back! I don't know how "authentic" it really is, but it's good enough for us!


What a lovely place and you look quite at home next to our Liz.
The meat in the Scotch eggs looks darker than we tend to have here, but I don't eat them so I could be wrong, and I like my crumpets toasted more, so that the edges are crispy and with loads of butter! Delicious - I'll have to go and buy some for breakfast.


----------



## Lyn W

lixxy990 said:


> Read what I said above


Which bit?


----------



## Lyn W

A flying visit and a quick hello from me I am taking my sister to Cardiff airport in the early hours of Sunday at 4 a.m so going to try to get a few hours sleep before I go.
Sorry I missed Adam but I have wished him a good trip the last couple of nights.
Looks like @JoesMum is having a fabulous time too with all that beautiful architecture to enjoy, and I enjoyed Gillian's jokes
Congratulations to all those torts who have made the calendar and hope the rest of you are all well.
I expect I will see you sometime tomorrow but Nos da for now.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We don't have our own Prime minister, the leader is called the First Minister for Wales.
> View attachment 190186


But FM is being phased out as part of the digital revolution in favour of DAB


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Sunday.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Sunday.


Good morning, Linda!

Good morning, all! Happy Sunday!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all, a grey but dry day here.
Quite tired today after my airport run as didn't get much sleep before I went as I have earache because of my cold which is making me deaf and possibly some tinnitus as it sounds as if I have a whining machine in my ear! 
When I eventually got to bed still had to be up early for Lola; also dog sitting for a few days and Fudge has no respect for time - when she's gotta go she's gotta go!
Thank goodness its half term and I have time to recover.
I bought crumpets for breakfast but unfortunately as I have the attention span of a gnat when it comes to cooking I wandered off from the gas grill, so the first 2 set the smoke alarm off and looked and felt like they could be training aids for the discus. The next 2 were delicious though!
I used to call them 'Tubby Toast' when my young niece used to stay with me - a reference to the Teletubbies favourite food.


(The Teletubbies were characters from children's tv in case they didn't make it across the Atlantic to the US or other foreign parts)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Day and a half old post...Yes.


You have my Email.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just in to say Hello.
Boy. It's like 75 degrees outside.
Wonderful.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Ah, now here in Wales we do have AMs (Assembly Members) - they must get up earlier than the PMs!
> They are elected members of the Welsh Assembly who meet at the Senedd in Cardiff Bay)
> We don't have our own Prime minister, the leader is called the First Minister for Wales.
> View attachment 190186


Hi Lyn how are you and Lola? Good, I hope.

Interesting. As I was reading your post I thought you were joking.

Oh, poor guys, they probably don't get as much sleep as PMs. Unfair, isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> A flying visit and a quick hello from me I am taking my sister to Cardiff airport in the early hours of Sunday at 4 a.m so going to try to get a few hours sleep before I go.
> Sorry I missed Adam but I have wished him a good trip the last couple of nights.
> Looks like @JoesMum is having a fabulous time too with all that beautiful architecture to enjoy, and I enjoyed Gillian's jokes
> Congratulations to all those torts who have made the calendar and hope the rest of you are all well.
> I expect I will see you sometime tomorrow but Nos da for now.


Want more jokes @Lyn W ?

Regards to your sister, and hope you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Sunday.


Good evening Linda. Still in France? 

Happy Sunday to you as well. What's Joe up to? Where is he? (if I may ask).


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just in to say Hello.
> Boy. It's like 75 degrees outside.
> Wonderful.


It brightened up well here too and the dog and I had a beautiful autumn walk along a river. I even found a stash of late dandies for Lola!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all, a grey but dry day here.
> Quite tired today after my airport run as didn't get much sleep before I went as I have earache because of my cold which is making me deaf and possibly some tinnitus as it sounds as if I have a whining machine in my ear!
> When I eventually got to bed still had to be up early for Lola; also dog sitting for a few days and Fudge has no respect for time - when she's gotta go she's gotta go!
> Thank goodness its half term and I have time to recover.
> I bought crumpets for breakfast but unfortunately as I have the attention span of a gnat when it comes to cooking I wandered off from the gas grill, so the first 2 set the smoke alarm off and looked and felt like they could be training aids for the discus. The next 2 were delicious though!
> I used to call them 'Tubby Toast' when my young niece used to stay with me - a reference to the Teletubbies favourite food.
> View attachment 190235
> 
> (The Teletubbies were characters from children's tv in case they didn't make it across the Atlantic to the US or other foreign parts)


Hope you are now better Lyn. Take care - colds are a pain in the neck!  Wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Even you have a dog?  I did not know. What does it look like? Don't like dogs, am scared to death of them but I'm just curious. 

How's Lola? Hope he's well.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you are now better Lyn. Take care - colds are a pain in the neck!  Wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Even you have a dog?  I did not know. What does it look like? Don't like dogs, am scared to death of them but I'm just curious.
> 
> How's Lola? Hope he's well.


Hi Gillian I'm just dog sitting while my sister is away. I am her second mum so she's quite at home with me, she is still scared of Lola
though and won't go near him. Lola's days are getting shorter as he is up later and going to bed earlier at the moment. He eats well while he is up and about but it must be the changing light through his windows that is affecting him.
My cold is a pain in the ear rather than the neck at then moment, and the noise in it is annoying but bearable, thank you for the good wishes, I hope it goes as quickly as it came.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian I'm just dog sitting while my sister is away. I am her second mum so she's quite at home with me, she is still scared of Lola
> though and won't go near him. Lola's days are getting shorter as he is up later and going to bed earlier at the moment. He eats well while he is up and about but it must be the changing light through his windows that is affecting him.
> My cold is a pain in the ear rather than the neck at then moment, and the noise in it is annoying but bearable, thank you for the good wishes, I hope it goes as quickly as it came.


Gosh! The dog is scared of Lola.  I would have expected Lola to be scared of the dog. When I take Oli out for the so-called walks, you cannot imagine how frightened he gets when he sees a cat. Thank GOD, no dogs around to care either of us. 

Taking any medicines, Lyn? Take care of yourself.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear @Lyn W 






Love,
Gillian and Oli! ​


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Gosh! The dog is scared of Lola.  I would have expected Lola to be scared of the dog. When I take Oli out for the so-called walks, you cannot imagine how frightened he gets when he sees a cat. Thank GOD, no dogs around to care either of us.
> 
> Taking any medicines, Lyn? Take care of yourself.


Lola is quite curious about the dog and if Fudge is near his gate he walks towards it, Fudge the dog has never seen anything like Lola so she retreats quickly if the strange creature moves! I wouldn't trust Fudge near Lola though as a scared dog could attack.
Only taking some painkillers at the moment Gillian but I probably have a middle ear infection because of my cold so may have to see the doc if it doesn't disappear on a few days. Hopefully it will clear up by itself.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Lola is quite curious about the dog and if Fudge is near his gate he walks towards it, Fudge the dog has never seen anything like Lola so she retreats quickly if the strange creature moves! I wouldn't trust Fudge near Lola though as a scared dog could attack.
> Only taking some painkillers at the moment Gillian but I probably have a middle ear infection because of my cold so may have to see the doc if it doesn't disappear on a few days. Hopefully it will clear up by itself.


Lyn, _please _see a doctor asap.  I'm now the one to give you a lollipop, a sweet and some choc if you do.  Pain killers, I believe do not cure colds. What about some lemon juice?  

I agree with you: I would never trust a dog/cat if a tort is around.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda. Still in France?
> 
> Happy Sunday to you as well. What's Joe up to? Where is he? (if I may ask).


Hello Gillian and CDR

I'm currently sat at Gate 15 of Bordeaux Airport watching the delay time for our flight increase at regular intervals. Latest estimate for departure 00:20 local time 

I don't have work in the morning, but JoesDad does. 

Joe is in the care of my daughter and has been continuing his house-brick impressions. Hibernation in a few days


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello Gillian and CDR
> 
> I'm currently sat at Gate 15 of Bordeaux Airport watching the delay time for our flight increase at regular intervals. Latest estimate for departure 00:20 local time
> 
> I don't have work in the morning, but JoesDad does.
> 
> Joe is in the care of my daughter and has been continuing his house-brick impressions. Hibernation in a few days


Sorry to hear about your delayed flight, Linda, what a shame that had to spoil your lovely weekend. Hopefully that is a very broad estimate and whatever the delay is won't take that long to sort out.

...Poldark has just let me down he is not the man I thought he was


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to have an early night to try to catch up with my sleep.
So night night CDR friends, take care and will see you tomorrow.
Nos Da!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Poldark has just let me down he is not the man I thought he was


Shh. I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spoilers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi all. Just a quick reply using wifey phone. 
Rained for whole of journey through morocco last night.
Rained fo ferry crossings this morn.
Rained all day in the beautiful town of tarifa where we have decided to stay this trip so no photos yet.
There are dolphins.porpoises orcas and sperm whales around the coasts here so off to find some tomorrow pm.
Didn't know whale hunting was still allowed.
So tomorrow morn we are going harpoon shopping.
Night night all.
Take care.


----------



## JoesMum

02:25 BST 

I'm home and finally going to bed. See you later... much later with any luck


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! back to un- reality . 

hope we all had a great weekend, glad to see lots of pictures


----------



## johnandjade

right monday, we are ready for you!! no monday blues here, just a positive mindset and wibbles  

lets have at you!!! \m/\m/


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, all! 

We had an amazing weather this weekend. Here's my little one picking tangerines.



Today though it looks like some of the cumulonimbus Adam promised to send this way from Morocco are finally going to make an appearance. We had about 4 months without proper rain!

Kristoff and Elsa are sleeping in today, again. I'll pull them out around noon for a soak. Elsa still eats like a pig -- when she's awake. 

Wishing everyone a good start of the week!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon all, a grey but dry day here.
> Quite tired today after my airport run as didn't get much sleep before I went as I have earache because of my cold which is making me deaf and possibly some tinnitus as it sounds as if I have a whining machine in my ear!
> When I eventually got to bed still had to be up early for Lola; also dog sitting for a few days and Fudge has no respect for time - when she's gotta go she's gotta go!
> Thank goodness its half term and I have time to recover.
> I bought crumpets for breakfast but unfortunately as I have the attention span of a gnat when it comes to cooking I wandered off from the gas grill, so the first 2 set the smoke alarm off and looked and felt like they could be training aids for the discus. The next 2 were delicious though!
> I used to call them 'Tubby Toast' when my young niece used to stay with me - a reference to the Teletubbies favourite food.
> View attachment 190235
> 
> (The Teletubbies were characters from children's tv in case they didn't make it across the Atlantic to the US or other foreign parts)


Unfortunately, the Teletubbies made it here.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unfortunately, they made it here.




good morning mr ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning, John.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unfortunately, the Teletubbies made it here.


I fully share your sentiment 
Good morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I fully share your sentiment
> Good morning


Good morning.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unfortunately, the Teletubbies made it here.


The Teletubbies are fine when compared with "In the night garden" Now that is truly awful - brainwashing for the under 5s


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

10:25 am and nearly 8 hours sleep ... I'm not exactly full of energy after last night's delays. 

Gentle start methinks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Certain religious groups here in the states tried having it banned because they claimed Telletubbies taught kids a "certain" lifestyle.
Apparently one of them carried a purse or something.
I just found them to be creepy.


----------



## johnandjade

the cross'andwich from BK 

2x sausage , bacon and cheese with brown sauce


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, John.




how did you get on at the docs?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 10:25 am and nearly 8 hours sleep ... I'm not exactly full of energy after last night's delays.
> 
> Gentle start methinks!




good morning mum, look like you had a great trip


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the cross'andwich from BK
> 
> 2x sausage , bacon and cheese with brown sauce
> View attachment 190296


Looks awful!! Expect the taste makes up for it.
Would have to eat that with my eyes shut


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Monday all!
Another grey start here but it is supposed to brighten up and is at least dry again.
This has got to be one of the driest Octobers in a long time.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how did you get on at the docs?


Exactly as I predicted.
"See you in 6 months"
He said to keep taking the regulator drug for hypertension.
It's called Taztia.
Everything I've read about it isn't good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> the cross'andwich from BK
> 
> 2x sausage , bacon and cheese with brown sauce
> View attachment 190296


There needs to be an etching of that on my headstone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Happy Monday all!
> Another grey start here but it is supposed to brighten up and is at least dry again.
> This has got to be one of the driest Octobers in a long time.
> Hope you all have a great day.


Good morning, Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Looks awful!! Expect the taste makes up for it.
> Would have to eat that with my eyes shut


You're pretty fit aren't you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had classic "six pack" abs untill 1982.
Does that count?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Does @Marinatedmamma return home today?


----------



## johnandjade

health and safety floating about in work:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> health and safety floating about in work:/


I hope they have the correct harnesses, helmets and risk assessments for floating


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi all. Just a quick reply using wifey phone.
> Rained for whole of journey through morocco last night.
> Rained fo ferry crossings this morn.
> Rained all day in the beautiful town of tarifa where we have decided to stay this trip so no photos yet.
> There are dolphins.porpoises orcas and sperm whales around the coasts here so off to find some tomorrow pm.
> Didn't know whale hunting was still allowed.
> So tomorrow morn we are going harpoon shopping.
> Night night all.
> Take care.


HI, ADAM!!!!! Sorry you're getting rained on.  
P.S. I doubt anyone who knows you at all believes you're going harpoon shopping!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unfortunately, the Teletubbies made it here.


I liked the giant rabbits!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> the cross'andwich from BK
> 
> 2x sausage , bacon and cheese with brown sauce
> View attachment 190296


 Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I liked the giant rabbits!


I only saw it a few times while channel surfing.
It had a strangely hypnotic effect on me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam 
How's the roof holding up?


----------



## Moozillion

Today I start tackling the weeds that have overrun our garden beds. It'll keep me busy for a few weeks!!!
May also clean our backyard fountain which got clogged up and was slowing down. Shocking how things malfunction
when you don't maintain them properly!!!


----------



## johnandjade

working day all done. we are getting a new washing machine fitted at home just now, hopefully the guys are away by time i get home.


----------



## Reira Evenstar

Morning/Afternoon/Evening all


----------



## johnandjade

Reira Evenstar said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening all




good mornooning 

1742hrs here.. beer time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Reira Evenstar said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening all


Good afternoon here.
Finally. Another Floridian.


----------



## johnandjade

i got home just as guys were about to bring up new machine... so i snuck upstairs and into the shower, time i was out they were all done and away


----------



## johnandjade

stake pie and tatties for tea


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hello Gillian and CDR
> 
> I'm currently sat at Gate 15 of Bordeaux Airport watching the delay time for our flight increase at regular intervals. Latest estimate for departure 00:20 local time
> 
> I don't have work in the morning, but JoesDad does.
> 
> Joe is in the care of my daughter and has been continuing his house-brick impressions. Hibernation in a few days


Hi Linda, sorry to have heard about that delay. That's so annoying: there's nothing more difficult than waiting.


----------



## Gillian M

Reira Evenstar said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening all


Good evening. Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


>



hello ma'am, hope you're well


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hello ma'am, hope you're well


Good evening John (not "Sir" this time  ). Am so-so. How are you back there? 

It's getting colder and colder here.


----------



## lixxy990

Hello all!


----------



## Gillian M

lixxy990 said:


> Hello all!


Hi!


----------



## JoesMum

Reira Evenstar said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening all


Good day and welcome to the CDR. 

Pull up an armadillo and the one legged pirate should be along shortly to take your drinks order. Watch out for the hedgehogs; they seem a bit spiky today.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good day and welcome to the CDR.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one legged pirate should be along shortly to take your drinks order. Watch out for the hedgehogs; they seem a bit spiky today.


Good evening Linda, how are you?

Back home safe and sound? Hope all is well.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda, how are you?
> 
> Back home safe and sound? Hope all is well.


Good evening Gillian 

I'm quite tired after my travels. I'll be going to bed early tonight


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good evening Gillian
> 
> I'm quite tired after my travels. I'll be going to bed early tonight







​Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, Lyn.





ZEROPILOT said:


> You're pretty fit aren't you?


Hi Ed.
and
Not very - just a fussy eater


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> health and safety floating about in work:/


That's got to be dangerous!
I think you should point out the hazards of floating around a workplace - the distraction could case accidents!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> working day all done. we are getting a new washing machine fitted at home just now, hopefully the guys are away by time i get home.


If they are still there by then they've been sat there for hours watching tv and drinking your beer!
Only takes 5 mins if the plumbing is all in place.
I do my own (but if it beakdown it's better they fit it so they can't accuse you of doing it wrong).

Love Supertramp!


----------



## Lyn W

Reira Evenstar said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening all


Hi and welcome!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i got home just as guys were about to bring up new machine... so i snuck upstairs and into the shower, time i was out they were all done and away


Sounds like a Union man.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed.
> and
> Not very - just a fussy eater


So none of the joy or the benefits?
Eat, girl.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Found you something Adam…

Cheese: A matter of love or hate
19 Oct 2016, 05:25 AM

(A) There are almost 1600 varieties of cheese. (B) Aversion to cheese (responses from 0 to 1 on a scale of 11 includes the highest population of individuals among those with food aversions. (C) On the left: two areas of the reward and aversion circuit are more strongly activated in people who dislike cheese than in those who like it. On the right: another small structure involved in the motivation to eat food is not activated in people who hate cheese, whereas it is activated in those who like it. (© Jean-Pierre Royet/Centre de Recherche en Neuroscience de Lyon (CNRS/INSERM/Université Claude Bernard Lyon 1/Université Jean Monnet)
Until now, the reason why some people hate cheese has been a mystery. Researchers at the Centre de Recherche en Neuroscience de Lyon and the Laboratoire Neuroscience Paris Seine (CNRS/INSERM/UPMC) have just elucidated it. Their results are published online on the Frontiers in Human Neuroscience website.

It is difficult to remain lukewarm when faced with a ripe camembert or goats cheese: people love it or hate it. France may well be the country that has the largest number of cheese varieties (almost 1600), yet many there are disgusted by it. Aversion is an extremely powerful factor in the animal world: it is a key element for survival, hence the importance of studying the cerebral mechanisms at play.

Why cheese? Because it seemed to the researchers that many people do not like this type of dairy product. Therefore they studied a sample of 332 individuals to check their intuition: cheese is indeed the food that most frequently triggers aversion. It affects 6.0% of respondents, whereas only 2.7% of those tested have an aversion to fish and 2.4% to cured meats. Among those with an aversion to cheese, 18% say they are intolerant to lactose. In 47% of cases, at least one of their family members does not like cheese either. These figures suggest that there is a genetic origin to this aversion, which might be related to lactose intolerance.

To find out what happens in the brain, fifteen people who like cheese and fifteen who do not were selected and participated in a functional magnetic resonance imaging (fMRI) study. They were simultaneously exposed to the image and smell of six different cheeses and six other types of control foods. They had to state whether they liked the smell and sight of the foods or not, and whether, at that moment, they wanted to eat them.

The researchers then observed that the ventral pallidum, a small structure usually activated in people who are hungry, was totally inactive while the smell and image of cheese was being presented to individuals with an aversion to cheese, whereas it was activated for all other food types. Even more surprisingly, the researchers observed that areas of the brain, the globus pallidus and the substantia nigra, which participate in the reward circuit (activated when we love something), were more involved in people who do not like cheese than in those who do. These structures, typically involved in processing reward, may therefore also be triggered in response to an aversive stimulus. To explain this dual nature, the researchers suggest that these regions include two types of neurons with complementary activity: one related to the rewarding aspect of a food, the other to its aversive nature.

This work provides an insight into the areas of the brain that are activated when an individual is presented with an aversive food and suggests that the reward circuit may also encode disgust.



Story Source:

The above story is based on materials provided by CNRS (Délégation Paris Michel-Ange). Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.

Journal Reference:

Jean-Pierre Royet, David Meunier, Nicolas Torquet, Anne-Marie Mouly, Tao Jiang. The Neural Bases of Disgust for Cheese: An fMRI Study. Frontiers in Human Neuroscience, 2016; 10 DOI: 10.3389/fnhum.2016.00511


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John (not "Sir" this time  ). Am so-so. How are you back there?
> 
> It's getting colder and colder here.




allo' miss gillian. getting a tad chilly here as well but all good thanks


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! 

good mornooning cold dark roommates!

good mornooning one legged pirate! 

good mornooning animalseess!


well rested and ready to be tested


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room!
> 
> good mornooning cold dark roommates!
> 
> good mornooning one legged pirate!
> 
> good mornooning animalseess!
> 
> 
> well rested and ready to be tested


What kind of test ? I'm doing my Bud Test now .


----------



## johnandjade

noticing the drop in temperature this morning, though it's still above freezing wich is a bonus



2pairs of socks, longmes' , ski pants, fleece and waterproof, necky, gloves and the wig, throw in some positivity .... i'm blooming roasting!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What kind of test ? I'm doing my Bud Test now .




be sure to do plenty studying gramps, practice makes perfect. 

i'm just on route to work, ready for what ever challenges today brings


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i'm just on route to work, ready for what ever challenges today brings


Have a good day, John!
(Would love to see the wig  )


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Have a good day, John!
> (Would love to see the wig  )







sorry to disappoint... it's only a hat :/. i have no hair so just refere to my hat as the wig. 

what does today hold for you?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR

I am heartily sick of this cold. I just want to stop streaming... and coughing... and having bunged up ears  It's been a week now. Admittedly the jolly to France probably delayed full recovery, but still. Enough is enough. If I had the energy, I'd put my foot down


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> I am heartily sick of this cold. I just want to stop streaming... and coughing... and having bunged up ears  It's been a week now. Admittedly the jolly to France probably delayed full recovery, but still. Enough is enough. If I had the energy, I'd put my foot down


Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> I am heartily sick of this cold. I just want to stop streaming... and coughing... and having bunged up ears  It's been a week now. Admittedly the jolly to France probably delayed full recovery, but still. Enough is enough. If I had the energy, I'd put my foot down




morning mum, sorry to hear your still suffering


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is Adam back on hiatus?
It's a strange morning. I couldn't wake up. Then I rode a motorcycle to work since there would be no parking spots, but didn't grab a helmet or gloves and I noticed I'm wearing street shoes. Not my beat up work shoes.
I think I remembered to feed the dog....


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Found you something Adam…
> 
> Cheese: A matter of love or hate
> 19 Oct 2016, 05:25 AM
> 
> (A) There are almost 1600 varieties of cheese. (B) Aversion to cheese (responses from 0 to 1 on a scale of 11 includes the highest population of individuals among those with food aversions. (C) On the left: two areas of the reward and aversion circuit are more strongly activated in people who dislike cheese than in those who like it. On the right: another small structure involved in the motivation to eat food is not activated in people who hate cheese, whereas it is activated in those who like it. (© Jean-Pierre Royet/Centre de Recherche en Neuroscience de Lyon (CNRS/INSERM/Université Claude Bernard Lyon 1/Université Jean Monnet)
> Until now, the reason why some people hate cheese has been a mystery. Researchers at the Centre de Recherche en Neuroscience de Lyon and the Laboratoire Neuroscience Paris Seine (CNRS/INSERM/UPMC) have just elucidated it. Their results are published online on the Frontiers in Human Neuroscience website.
> 
> It is difficult to remain lukewarm when faced with a ripe camembert or goats cheese: people love it or hate it. France may well be the country that has the largest number of cheese varieties (almost 1600), yet many there are disgusted by it. Aversion is an extremely powerful factor in the animal world: it is a key element for survival, hence the importance of studying the cerebral mechanisms at play.
> 
> Why cheese? Because it seemed to the researchers that many people do not like this type of dairy product. Therefore they studied a sample of 332 individuals to check their intuition: cheese is indeed the food that most frequently triggers aversion. It affects 6.0% of respondents, whereas only 2.7% of those tested have an aversion to fish and 2.4% to cured meats. Among those with an aversion to cheese, 18% say they are intolerant to lactose. In 47% of cases, at least one of their family members does not like cheese either. These figures suggest that there is a genetic origin to this aversion, which might be related to lactose intolerance.
> 
> To find out what happens in the brain, fifteen people who like cheese and fifteen who do not were selected and participated in a functional magnetic resonance imaging (fMRI) study. They were simultaneously exposed to the image and smell of six different cheeses and six other types of control foods. They had to state whether they liked the smell and sight of the foods or not, and whether, at that moment, they wanted to eat them.
> 
> The researchers then observed that the ventral pallidum, a small structure usually activated in people who are hungry, was totally inactive while the smell and image of cheese was being presented to individuals with an aversion to cheese, whereas it was activated for all other food types. Even more surprisingly, the researchers observed that areas of the brain, the globus pallidus and the substantia nigra, which participate in the reward circuit (activated when we love something), were more involved in people who do not like cheese than in those who do. These structures, typically involved in processing reward, may therefore also be triggered in response to an aversive stimulus. To explain this dual nature, the researchers suggest that these regions include two types of neurons with complementary activity: one related to the rewarding aspect of a food, the other to its aversive nature.
> 
> This work provides an insight into the areas of the brain that are activated when an individual is presented with an aversive food and suggests that the reward circuit may also encode disgust.
> 
> 
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above story is based on materials provided by CNRS (Délégation Paris Michel-Ange). Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> Jean-Pierre Royet, David Meunier, Nicolas Torquet, Anne-Marie Mouly, Tao Jiang. The Neural Bases of Disgust for Cheese: An fMRI Study. Frontiers in Human Neuroscience, 2016; 10 DOI: 10.3389/fnhum.2016.00511


Certainly food for thought, Ken, Thanks


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> So none of the joy or the benefits?
> Eat, girl.


I eat with my eyes Ed - which can be a bit messy - but if I don't like the look of something I can't eat it!
I also try to eat healthily - most of the time
But we all have our weaknesses.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> I am heartily sick of this cold. I just want to stop streaming... and coughing... and having bunged up ears  It's been a week now. Admittedly the jolly to France probably delayed full recovery, but still. Enough is enough. If I had the energy, I'd put my foot down


I sympathise Linda, I think I have the same cold - I am deaf as a post and the machine in my ear won't go away which is just as well as it's the body's sounds so if they stop I'm in trouble!! It's now spread to the other ear and I had a very painful night.
Everything sounds so far away and I have to use subtitles on the tv so I don't annoy the neighbours with it blaring loudly.
Think a visit to the doc may be on the cards as its not getting better. Hope we are both better soon!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is Adam back on hiatus?
> It's a strange morning. I couldn't wake up. Then I rode a motorcycle to work since there would be no parking spots, but didn't grab a helmet or gloves and I noticed I'm wearing street shoes. Not my beat up work shoes.
> I think I remembered to feed the dog....


Hi Ed, Sounds like a normal morning in my house! I hate sleeping late it really messes you up for the day.
Adam's gone off to Spain for a few days to stock up on bacon and sausages and whale meat I believe - he was here a few pages back telling us he was off whale hunting!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 190361
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to disappoint... it's only a hat :/. i have no hair so just refer to my hat as the wig.
> 
> what does today hold for you?


Morning John and a very fetching hat it is too.
I suppose a wig is just a hairy hat so you're not wrong!
Have a good day!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is Adam back on hiatus?
> It's a strange morning. I couldn't wake up. Then I rode a motorcycle to work since there would be no parking spots, but didn't grab a helmet or gloves and I noticed I'm wearing street shoes. Not my beat up work shoes.
> I think I remembered to feed the dog....




morning ed! in need i caffeine i guess


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I sympathise Linda, I think I have the same cold - I am deaf as a post and the machine in my ear won't go away which is just as well as it's the body's sounds so if they stop I'm in trouble!! It's now spread to the other ear and I had a very painful night.
> Everything sounds so far away and I have to use subtitles on the tv so I don't annoy the neighbours with it blaring loudly.
> Think a visit to the doc may be on the cards as its not getting better. Hope we are both better soon!




oh my . yip, docs for you miss womblyn


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh my . yip, docs for you miss womblyn


......he'll probably just tell me to carry on with the painkillers!
- maybe I shouldn't put them in my ears - perhaps that what's making me deaf!


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and feed the cat at my sisters house so see you all later!
Have a good Tuesday!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ......he'll probably just tell me to carry on with the painkillers!
> - maybe I shouldn't put them in my ears - perhaps that what's making me deaf!




hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## johnandjade

man i love working here!! one of the guys wife has a cake shop...



2nd day in a row he's brought some in


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I eat with my eyes Ed - which can be a bit messy - but if I don't like the look of something I can't eat it!
> I also try to eat healthily - most of the time
> But we all have our weaknesses.


It's actually an enviable trait.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It seems as if the U.S. version of that flu has gone away.
So sorry that you guys are still suffering!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's actually an enviable trait.


It makes no sense that I will only use a certain type of oil in my vehicles, certain fuel...Even my dog can only eat special foods, etc. Yet I'll toss any old garbage down my throat and think nothing of it. 
AND I seem to be unable to control the stupidity........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

While the room is empty, I've set off a few flea bombs.
Better give it 20 to 30 minutes.....


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> While the room is empty, I've set off a few flea bombs.
> Better give it 20 to 30 minutes.....


Hmmm...I wonder if the fleas came in on the one-legged pirate?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Some raccoons got in through the dumb waiter. It wasn't secured.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> While the room is empty, I've set off a few flea bombs.
> Better give it 20 to 30 minutes.....


Just peeked in, then ran back out as soon as I felt something jumping around!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Just peeked in, then ran back out as soon as I felt something jumping around!


That could have been John.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That could have been John.





...giggles childishly


----------



## johnandjade

wee bit of unpaid OT, paint restoration. i need to stop doing it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wee bit of unpaid OT, paint restoration. i need to stop doing it!


Yes. You do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ...giggles childishly


Might be the spray affecting you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks like the fleas are dead, but the only light is the tiny one on this vacuum cleaner.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. You do.




i only do it as i enjoy it but you're right


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Might be the spray affecting you.




cant do anymore damage


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like the fleas are dead, but the only light is the tiny one on this vacuum cleaner.




just don't slip on the floor


----------



## johnandjade

working day finished... now to post office to pick up CHE's 

winter is approaching!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> man i love working here!! one of the guys wife has a cake shop...
> View attachment 190372
> 
> 
> 2nd day in a row he's brought some in


It's a shame she don't have a pub !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's a shame she don't have a pub !!!




awww gramps that would be AWESOME!! 

you just reminded me i need to pick up some buds for tonight, almost at the store and battery on phone at 3% 

well played gramps


----------



## johnandjade

the beer god is looking after us


----------



## johnandjade

wonder if davy crocket is in tonight


----------



## johnandjade

and now i can head home


----------



## johnandjade

finally home!! wooohooo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wee bit of unpaid OT, paint restoration. i need to stop doing it!


You are too kind for your own good John - just don't let them take advantage.
But while you're feeling generous I've a couple of scratches on my bumper.........


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hope you're feeling better soon


Thanks John - I don't actually feel ill, it's just painful occasionally and very noisy in my head!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
Lola is behaving very strangely at the moment. He won't come out of his hide in the mornings unless I get him out. After his soak he has a little to eat and then goes back to his hide. I've had a good look at him and can't see anything unusual - his breathing is Ok, his mouth looks fine, his urates are good, he is just very lethargic. He is due a poop so maybe he's constipated but it's only been 4 days since his last so too soon to tell. Upped his temps to see if that makes a difference but until then they were the same as always. I'm baffled.
Please send your ideas on a postcard to CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You are too kind for your own good John - just don't let them take advantage.
> But while you're feeling generous I've a couple of scratches on my bumper.........




if you fancy a road trip!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thanks John - I don't actually feel ill, it's just painful occasionally and very noisy in my head!




beechams powders, radox bath, smooth fm... i sware by it


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Lola is behaving very strangely at the moment. He won't come out of his hide in the mornings unless I get him out. After his soak he has a little to eat and then goes back to his hide. I've had a good look at him and can't see anything unusual - his breathing is Ok, his mouth looks fine, his urates are good, he is just very lethargic. He is due a poop so maybe he's constipated but it's only been 4 days since his last so too soon to tell. Upped his temps to see if that makes a difference but until then they were the same as always. I'm baffled.
> Please send your ideas on a postcard to CDR.




perhaps sensing the change in weather/ time change? fido is getting up later as well, not until around 0640 the lazy boy! he's usually up around 0600


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh!!! sat on fluffly with a few buds consumed. had chicken pasta for tea ( a lot of ) , showered. we have brand new bed sheets on our super king size bed with the extra thick duvet on... 

heater behind degu cages is on. fido has his insulting cover on his enclosure as well as a brand new CHE in. will be changing MVB as soon as amazon delivers. i'll sleep well tonight 

still hasn't rained since i got my new jacket!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> beechams powders, radox bath, smooth fm... i sware by it


I can't hear the smooth fm unless the volume is right up - which may spoil the moment - and annoy the neighbours!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> perhaps sensing the change in weather/ time change? fido is getting up later as well, not until around 0640 the lazy boy! he's usually up around 0600


Not as lazy as Lola - I think he would stay put all day if I didn't get him out.
Today I got him out at 10.20 and gave him a good soak, he ate a little and went back in by 12.00!
I took him out again at about 3.30 for a good inspection, he ate some of the lovely dandies I found for him. stayed in his play tunnel for about 20 mins then tootled off back to bed! Very weird!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ahhh!!! sat on fluffly with a few buds consumed. had chicken pasta for tea ( a lot of ) , showered. we have brand new bed sheets on our super king size bed with the extra thick duvet on...
> 
> heater behind degu cages is on. fido has his insulting cover on his enclosure as well as a brand new CHE in. will be changing MVB as soon as amazon delivers. i'll sleep well tonight
> 
> still hasn't rained since i got my new jacket!


Sounds very cosy.
Do CHEs have a life span? Mine is over 2 years old now and still giving off good heat, I haven't thought that it may need to be changed. Will do though if it's needed.
Lola has the warmest room in the house - I've bought him a new oil free rad so I can turn my heating off and save some pennies.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> if you fancy a road trip!!


On my way!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sounds very cosy.
> Do CHEs have a life span? Mine is over 2 years old now and still giving off good heat, I haven't thought that it may need to be changed. Will do though if it's needed.
> Lola has the warmest room in the house - I've bought him a new oil free rad so I can turn my heating off and save some pennies.


As long as it's maintaining temperatures then there's not a problem. Obviously the older it is then the more likely it will fail, but as long as you're comfortable you can get a replacement quickly then there's no need for a spare. 

Do you have a min/max thermometer (you can get them with alarms) to alert you if it fails?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> As long as it's maintaining temperatures then there's not a problem. Obviously the older it is then the more likely it will fail, but as long as you're comfortable you can get a replacement quickly then there's no need for a spare.
> 
> Do you have a min/max thermometer (you can get them with alarms) to alert you if it fails?


Thanks Linda, no I don't have a min max thermometer but will look out for one.
The Range is only about 5 mins away by car - so as long as it goes during opening hours I'll be OK
One of my nephews is picking up a Kane heated mat for me in Lincs too so should be cosier than ever in Lolas room.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Sounds very cosy.
> Do CHEs have a life span? Mine is over 2 years old now and still giving off good heat, I haven't thought that it may need to be changed. Will do though if it's needed.
> Lola has the warmest room in the house - I've bought him a new oil free rad so I can turn my heating off and save some pennies.




not sure how old fidos was, but it stopped working. same here, only heater on is
in the living room for the animals


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee hee


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee
> View attachment 190433


Bradley often has trouble keeping it together with some of those questions.
The question setters must do it deliberately to see his reaction.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> not sure how old fidos was, but it stopped working. same here, only heater on is
> in the living room for the animals


I would be less concerned by torts kept in your home. It's those living in sheds like Lola that are more vulnerable to a failure. However, it's unlikely the mat would fail at the same time so both together should be fine.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Lola is behaving very strangely at the moment. He won't come out of his hide in the mornings unless I get him out. After his soak he has a little to eat and then goes back to his hide.


Hi Lyn, 
I'm not an expert at all, but if this is of any help: neither of my Greeks ventured out of their hides today--again. On a nicer day they do get out for a bit, but even Elsa, who's normally a big eater and who was the more active one throughout the summer, likes to play a rock these days. They're both outside; the temps are relatively good (23C/12C today) and still some days they would sleep all day unless I wake them. 
I hope it's just that about Lola - the time of the year, the shortness of daylight...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi Lyn,
> I'm not an expert at all, but if this is of any help: neither of my Greeks ventured out of their hides today--again. On a nicer day they do get out for a bit, but even Elsa, who's normally a big eater and who was the more active one throughout the summer, likes to play a rock these days. They're both outside; the temps are relatively good (23C/12C today) and still some days they would sleep all day unless I wake them.
> I hope it's just that about Lola - the time of the year, the shortness of daylight...


Thanks Kristoff.
Lola is indoors all year around unless it's warm enough for him to go out, and his temps are constant ( as my last gas bill shows!) so it could be the changing light. I don't remember him behaving so differently the last 2 winters, but hopefully it is just that and isn't anything health wise. I'm keeping a close eye on him!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I would be less concerned by torts kept in your home. It's those living in sheds like Lola that are more vulnerable to a failure. However, it's unlikely the mat would fail at the same time so both together should be fine.


Lola's not in a shed but has the luxury of a converted shower room with central heating on 24/7/365 until this week when I bought him a new Dimplex for night use, so I could reduce my gas bills. So I never just rely on the CHE at night. The trouble with the shower room is the lack of sockets and I don't entirely trust extension leads so I will leave the central heating on in the day when I'm in work, but I use the CHE as extra heat for winter days too, so I'll pick up a spare just in case.


----------



## jaizei

Speaking of food...


----------



## jaizei

Plus that should be like bonus double points for the compounded cheesing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I eat something I like!
> I also try to eat - most of the time
> But we all have our weaknesses.


 My all time regular food, I'm talking three,(3) times a day, 5-6 days a week is loose, pan fried breakfast sausage with a pile of brown rice added, followed by a pile of scrambled eggs dumped in topped off with home grated sharp cheddar cheese, (local,natural, Tillamook farmer owned since 1909) award-winning, even-aged over 9 months, not in this house! I find humor that there is a best by date of 7/2017 date on it. Who allows cheese to sit around for over 2 months? It's only a 2 lb.(907g) mini loaf for crying out loud slackers!!!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Speaking of food...


That is revolting!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My all time regular food, I'm talking three,(3) times a day, 5-6 days a week is loose, pan fried breakfast sausage with a pile of brown rice added, followed by a pile of scrambled eggs dumped in topped off with home grated sharp cheddar cheese, (local,natural, Tillamook farmer owned since 1909) award-winning, even-aged over 9 months, not in this house! I find humor that there is a best by date of 7/2017 date on it. Who allows cheese to sit around for over 2 months? It's only a 2 lb.(907g) mini loaf for crying out loud slackers!!!


That probably tastes a lot better than it sounds, Ken, but as I don't eat sausages or eggs or rice (I did say I'm a fussy eater) I won't be trying the recipe anyday soon.
Agree with you about the dates though. Why would anyone buy cheese that far in advance? Unless you were going to be snowed in and cut off and knew well before......I suppose there are places in the frozen north that are. Can you freeze cheese?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going go hit the hay and hope that the noises in my head let me get some sleep.
So Nos Da anyone lurking, take care.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! the forum said good morning to me today (bottom of pic)


----------



## johnandjade

there we go, now the tartan spartan is awake  only 2miles till bacon and coffee. 

lets all go have an amazing day


----------



## johnandjade

guess i'll go fire up the coffee machine;

... walks aimlessly around... WOOOHHYAAHHH!!! (slips on the floor) 

gosh mr ed done a great job cleaning up!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. 

Could I have my coffee black without please? * Passes mug *

Good morning CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Could I have my coffee black without please? * Passes mug *
> 
> Good morning CDR.





certainly mum . feeling any better today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No joke here John, this was playing here when I read your post. 


BOB DYLAN
"One More Cup of Coffee"

Your breath is sweet
Your eyes are like two jewels in the sky
Your back is straight, your hair is smooth
On the pillow where you lie
But I don't sense affection
No gratitude or love
Your loyalty is not to me
But to the stars above

One more cup of coffee for the road
One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
To the valley below

Your daddy he's an outlaw
And a wanderer by trade
He'll teach you how to pick and choose
And how to throw the blade
He oversees his kingdom
So no stranger does intrude
His voice it trembles as he calls out
For another plate of food

One more cup of coffee for the road
One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
To the valley below

Your sister sees the future
Like your mama and yourself
You've never learned to read or write
There's no books upon your shelf
And your pleasure knows no limits
Your voice is like a meadowlark
But your heart is like an ocean
Mysterious and dark

One more cup of coffee for the road
One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
To the valley below

I sit with drink in hand preparing for bed…sigh…


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> certainly mum . feeling any better today?


Definitely turning a corner 

My head is much clearer this morning. My throat is a bit sore and I still have bunged up ears, but hopefully that will clear soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee
> View attachment 190433


B Tittles.
It's a cheaply made show that made it over here. But I liked it very much.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No joke here John, this was playing here when I read your post.
> 
> 
> BOB DYLAN
> "One More Cup of Coffee"
> 
> Your breath is sweet
> Your eyes are like two jewels in the sky
> Your back is straight, your hair is smooth
> On the pillow where you lie
> But I don't sense affection
> No gratitude or love
> Your loyalty is not to me
> But to the stars above
> 
> One more cup of coffee for the road
> One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
> To the valley below
> 
> Your daddy he's an outlaw
> And a wanderer by trade
> He'll teach you how to pick and choose
> And how to throw the blade
> He oversees his kingdom
> So no stranger does intrude
> His voice it trembles as he calls out
> For another plate of food
> 
> One more cup of coffee for the road
> One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
> To the valley below
> 
> Your sister sees the future
> Like your mama and yourself
> You've never learned to read or write
> There's no books upon your shelf
> And your pleasure knows no limits
> Your voice is like a meadowlark
> But your heart is like an ocean
> Mysterious and dark
> 
> One more cup of coffee for the road
> One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
> To the valley below
> 
> I sit with drink in hand preparing for bed…sigh…




wayhey, i love it when things like that happen . 

hope you're continuing to heal up cowboy


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> B Tittles.
> It's a cheaply made show that made it over here. But I liked it very much.




morning ed! how are we today? 

its a show called 'the chase' here, it throws up a gem like that now and then


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed! how are we today?
> 
> its a show called 'the chase' here, it throws up a gem like that now and then


It resembles "Who wants to be a Millionaire?" over here.
Before I got married for the first time and left for South Carolina for a year, I had another school board job where I worked nights. During my dinner break I was able to watch television. But the only channel I could get was P.B.S. (Public broadcast) And there are always horrible shows on there.
Anyway, as it happened, they started showing some British T.V. show called "Are you being served". I started watching it and liked it. Clearly many episodes weren't imported because the cast switched around quite a bit from show to show. 
"One foot in the grave" was even better. But again....not many episodes. (They kept a pet tortoise)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It resembles "Who wants to be a Millionaire?" over here.
> Before I got married for the first time and left for South Carolina for a year, I had another school board job where I worked nights. During my dinner break I was able to watch television. But the only channel I could get was P.B.S. (Public broadcast) And there are always horrible shows on there.
> Anyway, as it happened, they started showing some British T.V. show called "Are you being served". I started watching it and liked it. Clearly many episodes weren't imported because the cast switched around quite a bit from show to show.
> "One foot in the grave" was even better. But again....not many episodes. (They kept a pet tortoise)





one foot in the grave was brilliant


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It resembles "Who wants to be a Millionaire?" over here.
> Before I got married for the first time and left for South Carolina for a year, I had another school board job where I worked nights. During my dinner break I was able to watch television. But the only channel I could get was P.B.S. (Public broadcast) And there are always horrible shows on there.
> Anyway, as it happened, they started showing some British T.V. show called "Are you being served". I started watching it and liked it. Clearly many episodes weren't imported because the cast switched around quite a bit from show to show.
> "One foot in the grave" was even better. But again....not many episodes. (They kept a pet tortoise)


Who wants to be a millionaire is a different format. We have that too 

Are you being served? was a fixture of the 1970s which my family used to enjoy. They've just done a one off remake, but it was disappointing. 

One foot in the grave was brilliant


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Then there was another show I only saw twice about an elderly lady and a man who was death that became freinds.
But death seemed to be having a hard time.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No joke here John, this was playing here when I read your post.
> 
> 
> BOB DYLAN
> "One More Cup of Coffee"
> 
> Your breath is sweet
> Your eyes are like two jewels in the sky
> Your back is straight, your hair is smooth
> On the pillow where you lie
> But I don't sense affection
> No gratitude or love
> Your loyalty is not to me
> But to the stars above
> 
> One more cup of coffee for the road
> One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
> To the valley below
> 
> Your daddy he's an outlaw
> And a wanderer by trade
> He'll teach you how to pick and choose
> And how to throw the blade
> He oversees his kingdom
> So no stranger does intrude
> His voice it trembles as he calls out
> For another plate of food
> 
> One more cup of coffee for the road
> One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
> To the valley below
> 
> Your sister sees the future
> Like your mama and yourself
> You've never learned to read or write
> There's no books upon your shelf
> And your pleasure knows no limits
> Your voice is like a meadowlark
> But your heart is like an ocean
> Mysterious and dark
> 
> One more cup of coffee for the road
> One more cup of coffee 'fore I go
> To the valley below
> 
> I sit with drink in hand preparing for bed…sigh…


........sung with Emmy Lou Harrris I believe - I have the album it's on - 'Desire'
Some great tracks on that - some of Dylan's more melodic tunes!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It resembles "Who wants to be a Millionaire?" over here.
> Before I got married for the first time and left for South Carolina for a year, I had another school board job where I worked nights. During my dinner break I was able to watch television. But the only channel I could get was P.B.S. (Public broadcast) And there are always horrible shows on there.
> Anyway, as it happened, they started showing some British T.V. show called "Are you being served". I started watching it and liked it. Clearly many episodes weren't imported because the cast switched around quite a bit from show to show.
> "One foot in the grave" was even better. But again....not many episodes. (They kept a pet tortoise)


"I do NOT believe it" Good old Victor Meldrew, - that was a very funny show.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Then there was another show I only saw twice about an elderly lady and a man who was death that became freinds.
> But death seemed to be having a hard time.


Don't know that one.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all.
Hope you are all hunky dory!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope you are all hunky dory!




of course we are all hunky . 

any better today miss womblyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> of course we are all hunky .
> 
> any better today miss womblyn?


Still bunged up, deaf and have tinnitus but otherwise not too bad thanks John!
How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Still bunged up, deaf and have tinnitus but otherwise not too bad thanks John!
> How are you?




happy holidays eh . 

no complaints here thanks. how is lola behaving today?


----------



## johnandjade

one of the drivers just came in with hot pies and sausage rolls


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> happy holidays eh .
> 
> no complaints here thanks. how is lola behaving today?


Still strange. I got him up again for a soak.
He has eaten - I finely chopped his food and hand fed him.
He won't stay near his heat sources and lies in cooler areas, and when he walks he is raised up well but slow and his hind legs seem to be feeling their way. I can't see a problem with his feet though. I think I may take him to the vet for a check up.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> one of the drivers just came in with hot pies and sausage rolls


Very kind of him!
You'll have to go to that place in the sky to find out how heavy your pie is......
you know.............
"Somewhere over the rainbow, weigh a pie."


----------



## johnandjade

aww result!!! one of the lads just came back in with cheeseyburgers from mc d's !!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> aww result!!! one of the lads just came back in with cheeseyburgers from mc d's !!


Blimey what a feast- they are all very generous there today!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Still strange. I got him up again for a soak.
> He has eaten - I finely chopped his food and hand fed him.
> He won't stay near his heat sources and lies in cooler areas, and when he walks he is raised up well but slow and his hind legs seem to be feeling their way. I can't see a problem with his feet though. I think I may take him to the vet for a check up.




boo


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Blimey what a feast- they are all very generous there today!





it's a great bunch of lads


----------



## johnandjade

and we just had 2 red bull promo girls giving us free cans!!! great day


----------



## johnandjade

1700 and im on my milky way home


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> 1700 and im on my milky way home


Ever found the mate for that boot?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ever found the mate for that boot?




nope. i think it's still there as well!! 10mins


----------



## johnandjade

i really hate the update on the iphone!! music volume is limited grrr!!! i don't like hearing the outside world


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> nope. i think it's still there as well!! 10mins



yip



notice it's still light out, strange heading home and it's not dark!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My big microwave started making noise last night. Turned off.
Woke up Suki. Who then woke up the whole neighborhood. From what I can tell, it's the magnetron unit and it's $125
Vs a new microwave for as little as $200.
What an expensive month it's been.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My big microwave started making noise last night. Turned off.
> Woke up Suki. Who then woke up the whole neighborhood. From what I can tell, it's the magnetron unit and it's $125
> Vs a new microwave for as little as $200.
> What an expensive month it's been.




meerkats!!! 

everyone's appliances are packing in just now . both lyn and your microwaves, our washing machine and a lad at works tumble dryer went last night!


----------



## johnandjade

poor jade has been of work today, she's a dodgy stomach and is still feeling sick. i ordered here a wee surprise today.. new pair of PJ's for her and an 'outfit' shall we say


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> poor jade has been of work today, she's a dodgy stomach and is still feeling sick. i ordered here a wee surprise today.. new pair of PJ's for her and an 'outfit' shall we say


Not a sleeping outfit?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> poor jade has been of work today, she's a dodgy stomach and is still feeling sick. i ordered here a wee surprise today.. new pair of PJ's for her and an 'outfit' shall we say


If she's feeling dodgy, I suspect only the PJs will be welcomed at the moment


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> If she's feeling dodgy, I suspect only the PJs will be welcomed at the moment


Are all of our U.K. members still feeling ill?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are all of our U.K. members still feeling ill?


I feel like I am finally getting well at last. I went out for a walk in the sunshine this afternoon with my equally snuffly daughter. I'm pretty unfit, but my limbs don't ache any more.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not a sleeping outfit?




that's the one


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> If she's feeling dodgy, I suspect only the PJs will be welcomed at the moment




well it's hallowe'en coming up


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are all of our U.K. members still feeling ill?




as still, unaffected


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I feel like I am finally getting well at last. I went out for a walk in the sunshine this afternoon with my equally snuffly daughter. I'm pretty unfit, but my limbs don't ache any more.




glad you're on the mend


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i really hate the update on the iphone!! music volume is limited grrr!!! i don't like hearing the outside world


Funnily enough I've been hearing music in my head all day today along with the whining sounds.
It isn't actually anyone playing music, it's all part of this tinnitus - just sounds very musical.
Trouble is its the same tune over and over - bit monotonous!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yip
> View attachment 190500
> 
> 
> notice it's still light out, strange heading home and it's not dark!


Make the most of it, John. Clocks go back next weekend.
It will be lighter in the mornings for a while longer, but dark by 5.30


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My big microwave started making noise last night. Turned off.
> Woke up Suki. Who then woke up the whole neighborhood. From what I can tell, it's the magnetron unit


.........or a poltergeist practicing for Hallowe'en


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are all of our U.K. members still feeling ill?


I don't actually feel ill just tired from earache and this constant party in my head !


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey I didn't realise it 7 30!
I did fall asleep on the sofa this afternoon but though it was just a quick nap
- must have been longer than I thought - I've lost a couple of hours!
See you later!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Gillian M

Has anyone heard from @Tidgy's Dad ? Haven't seen him around.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I don't actually feel ill just tired from earache and this constant party in my head !


Sorry to hear that Lyn, and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Has anyone heard from @Tidgy's Dad ? Haven't seen him around.



hi gillian! he is in spain just now  

hope you're feeling better now


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hi gillian! he is in spain just now
> 
> hope you're feeling better now


Good evening John. Hope you are well.

Am much better. Thanks your concern. It's getting *COLD *here-UGH! GOD only knows how much I hate cold weather, rain, snow. Imagine me living in Russia.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. Hope you are well.
> 
> Am much better. Thanks your concern. It's getting *COLD *here-UGH! GOD only knows how much I hate cold weather, rain, snow. Imagine me living in Russia.


You wouldn't cope with Glasgow (near John) let alone Russia


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You wouldn't cope with Glasgow (near John) let alone Russia


Hi Linda, hope you are now well.

So true. Goodness.....the moment Oct begins I start to worry and think about the cold weather getting closer and closer.  Imagine: a central heating system AND an electric heater don't seem to have any effect, despite the fact that my flat is relatively small.  Can't wait to move to Aqaba down in the South of Jordan where temp in Summer exceeds 50 deg C but in Winter on the other hand it's nice and warm.


----------



## Gillian M

Look at that @JoesMum . They're having fun I do know but that pic scares me to death.​


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Look at that @JoesMum . They're having fun I do know but that pic scares me to death.​


I grew up in Yorkshire and we had a lot of fun like that 

My driving test was cancelled after we had a foot (30cm) of snow down over-night in December.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I grew up in Yorkshire and we had a lot of fun like that
> 
> My driving test was cancelled after we had a foot (30cm) of snow down over-night in December.


The thing is that here, we are cautioned _NOT _to move from home no matter what. For emergencies GOD forbid, we are to call Civil Defense Dept. or Jordan Police Dept. Gosh, what a _BORE _it is. We get stuck at home 4-5 days at least.

The guys in the pic would have got into real trouble had they been caught.


----------



## JoesMum

I weighed Joe today. He's a good 3.338 kg. I'm soaking him daily with no extra heat and no food offered now.

Today's temps a sunny high 16C/61F low 9C/48F. 

Looking at the forecast, he'll hibernate in about a week. I'm in no hurry with his weight being so good


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I weighed Joe today. He's a good 3.338 kg. I'm soaking him daily with no extra heat and no food offered now.
> 
> Today's temps a sunny high 16C/61F low 9C/48F.
> 
> Looking at the forecast, he'll hibernate in about a week. I'm in no hurry with his weight being so good


He's doing well. GOD bless.

Oli does not hibernate, even when it SNOWS here.  Do you have any explanation to this?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> He's doing well. GOD bless.
> 
> Oli does not hibernate, even when it SNOWS here.  Do you have any explanation to this?


You keep him indoors and it's warmer. Joe is still out 24/7. Also our days are shorter because we're further north.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You keep him indoors and it's warmer. Joe is still out 24/7. Also our days are shorter because we're further north.



Some torts do hibernate even indoors. Or am I mistaken?

The day is getting extremely short here, too. Moreover, Thursday (tomorrow) Winter timing is to begin.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Some torts do hibernate even indoors. Or am I mistaken?
> 
> The day is getting extremely short here, too. Moreover, Thursday (tomorrow) Winter timing is to begin.


They'll only hibernate if it's cold enough and few homes go below 10C day and night. 

They may slow down indoors, but cannot hibernate unless it's cold enough.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> They'll only hibernate if it's cold enough and few homes go below 10C day and night.
> 
> They may slow down indoors, but cannot hibernate unless it's cold enough.


I do see what you mean, but when it snowed last year, room temp dropped to 12 deg C!

Thanks a lot your usual help, Linda.

Appreciate it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Funnily enough I've been hearing music in my head all day today along with the whining sounds.
> It isn't actually anyone playing music, it's all part of this tinnitus - just sounds very musical.
> Trouble is its the same tune over and over - bit monotonous!


Kelly has that. It's driving her nuts and it's not treatable!
What do you do?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The circuit board in the microwave was toasted.
But I got lucky and found the new version of the same microwave on clearance for $102!!
2/3rds off regular price.
The best part is it used the same holes and same brackets.
New microwave for less than the cost of the board...and the board is not available anyway.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Has anyone heard from @Tidgy's Dad ? Haven't seen him around.


He's out on an expedition.
I'm sure he'll be loaded with fun stories once he returns.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has that. It's driving her nuts and it's not treatable!
> What do you do?


OMG (I've never used that before )
I hope this isn't permanent Ed!
I thought it was all to do with this cold.
It changes too .............
At the moment it sounds like big waves crashing in my head
but earlier I popped outside because I wasn't sure if there were really strong gusts of wind out there
but no - all in my head again.
It's getting really annoying now, but the pain is better.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The circuit board in the microwave was toasted.
> But I got lucky and found the new version of the same microwave on clearance for $102!!
> 2/3rds off regular price.
> The best part is it used the same holes and same brackets.
> New microwave for less than the cost of the board...and the board is not available anyway.


I think Suki was making a midnight snack for herself and put a metal container in the microwave, that would mess it up good and proper.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Some torts do hibernate even indoors. Or am I mistaken?
> 
> The day is getting extremely short here, too. Moreover, Thursday (tomorrow) Winter timing is to begin.


Some people keep them in fridges to keep the temperature low enough for them to hibernate and make sure they don't wake should there be a spell of mild weather. I think Linda has just bought a fridge for Joe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> So true. Goodness.....the moment Oct begins I start to worry and think about the cold weather getting closer and closer.  Imagine: a central heating system AND an electric heater don't seem to have any effect, despite the fact that my flat is relatively small.


Have you looked into possibly an electric blanket for your bed? I've one of these and it's great for pre-heating my bed before bedtime. Also, here in the States we have available an electric throw-blanket for a couch or chair. Yes, I have one of those as well. It's perfect for heating up the area wear I sit. I bundle up in it, turn it to medium, and I'm good to go. I too, love the warmth, even with the central heat running. Here is what we get to look forward to


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning!! late start today but i'm still early


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has that. It's driving her nuts and it's not treatable!
> What do you do?





Lyn W said:


> OMG (I've never used that before )
> I hope this isn't permanent Ed!
> I thought it was all to do with this cold.
> It changes too .............
> At the moment it sounds like big waves crashing in my head
> but earlier I popped outside because I wasn't sure if there were really strong gusts of wind out there
> but no - all in my head again.
> It's getting really annoying now, but the pain is better.


I have permanent tinnitus - sounds like cicadas are following me around 24/7 with my version. Some days are worse than others; it's bern worse since the cold started. Mine is associated with hearing problems that run in my mother's side of the family. 

Fortunately there's a temporary version too. Lynn, the chances are that yours is associated with your cold and will go away when you're fit again.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. I hope you have a fab Thursday


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have permanent tinnitus - sounds like cicadas are following me around 24/7 with my version. Some days are worse than others; it's bern worse since the cold started. Mine is associated with hearing problems that run in my mother's side of the family.
> 
> Fortunately there's a temporary version too. Lynn, the chances are that yours is associated with your cold and will go away when you're fit again.


I do sympathise with you or anyone who has this permanently. I love the quiet so I hope you're right - in fact I'm sure you are I've never had this before so it must all be cold related.
Mind you it may be a good way to block out noisy kids next week!


----------



## JoesMum

I've just been going through a string of threads where new owners ask advice, but seem determined to use sand, keep torts as a pair, have a tiny enclosure, <insert no-no of choice> regardless of what is said. 

Is it the time of year or something? Or is it just international trolling week? Why do they bother? * sigh *


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning to all our readers.
Happy Thursday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I've just been going through a string of threads where new owners ask advice, but seem determined to use sand, keep torts as a pair, have a tiny enclosure, <insert no-no of choice> regardless of what is said.
> 
> Is it the time of year or something? Or is it just international trolling week? Why do they bother? * sigh *


I get really annoyed with people with like that too. Why ask for help if they already know everything and know better than very experienced members? I also feel very sorry for their torts because they are the ones who will suffer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I've just been going through a string of threads where new owners ask advice, but seem determined to use sand, keep torts as a pair, have a tiny enclosure, <insert no-no of choice> regardless of what is said.
> 
> Is it the time of year or something? Or is it just international trolling week? Why do they bother? * sigh *


Some members take us trying to help as us just being nasty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Today is our 18th anniversary. Kelly and I.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some members take us trying to help as us just being nasty.


Some new members have decided what they want to do and go right ahead regardless. There are at least two just now who asked an opinion and then decided to do what they thought anyway


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Today is our 18th anniversary. Kelly and I.


Congratulations to you and Kelly 

Happy anniversary!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Some new members have decided what they want to do and go right ahead regardless. There are at least two just now who asked an opinion and then decided to do what they thought anyway


It all makes me very tired and reluctant to try to help. But I'm not very patient in general.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Congratulations to you and Kelly
> 
> Happy anniversary!


Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Fortunately there's a temporary version too. Lynn, the chances are that yours is associated with your cold and will go away when you're fit again.


After my wreck I suffered Tinni…ringing in my ears for a solid year. Mine was likely caused from my concussion from slapping my head on the pavement. I had a very upbeat Neuralogist that suggested it was probably from my "middle ear bones being mixed up and that the bones might just be broken and I'd suffer from this the rest of life." She was real pretty until she started to talk like that. 
Ultimately the ringing stopped and overall I feel better, but I can relate to the fun of long term Tinnitus. The best thing here is most of us understand and recognize sarcasm, right,? right ?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Today is our 18th anniversary. Kelly and I.




wayhey!!! congratulations mr and mrs ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> After my wreck I suffered Tinni…ringing in my ears for a solid year. Mine was likely caused from my concussion from slapping my head on the pavement. I had a very upbeat Neuralogist that suggested it was probably from my "middle ear bones being mixed up and that the bones might just be broken and I'd suffer from this the rest of life." She was real pretty until she started to talk like that.
> Ultimately the ringing stopped and overall I feel better, but I can relate to the fun of long term Tinnitus. The best thing here is most of us understand and recognize sarcasm, right,? right ?


It's apparently horrible.
Kelly has been to many doctors and there simply is no treatment.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> It all makes me very tired and reluctant to try to help.


This, in part, contributes to why I'm not as active as I once was. I'm tired of the game of seeing who can make the "stream" on the wall higher. Ask for help and hear it, don't argue it. Clarification sure, contest, forget it. Although I find one specific member to be somewhat rude and overbearing, his dedication to the health and wellbeing of tortoises, as well as his continued perseverance at getting the point out their is admirable. I'd be hard pressed to not have my reply end in dusty saloon words.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! congratulations mr and mrs ed


Thanks John.
She wanted the house re-floored.
I did that. But she also has a surprise she'll receive at dinner tonight. 
I'll get the same gift as usual. Nothing.


----------



## johnandjade

no ringing in my ears thankfully, but my poor wee toe is still goosed :/ starting to wonder if it needs a helping hand and popped back in, it's a funny shape


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This, in part, contributes to why I'm not as active as I once was. I'm tired of the game of seeing who can make the "stream" on the wall higher. Ask for help and hear it, don't argue it. Clarification sure, contest, forget it. Although I find one specific member to be somewhat rude and overbearing, his dedication to the health and wellbeing of tortoises, as well as his continued perseverance at getting the point out their is admirable. I'd be hard pressed to not have my reply end in dusty saloon words.


I think we think the same of the same member.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks John.
> She wanted the house re-floored.
> I did that. But she also has a surprise she'll receive at dinner tonight.
> I'll get the same gift as usual. Nothing.




you're gift enough


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> no ringing in my ears thankfully, but my poor wee toe is still goosed :/ starting to wonder if it needs a helping hand and popped back in, it's a funny shape


Did you ever get an x-ray?
It could heal, broken.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you're gift enough


Like a re-gifted fruit cake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's apparently horrible.
> Kelly has been to many doctors and there simply is no treatment.


I panicked when that "good looking until she talked, Neuralogist" suggested my inner ear bones might be broken and nothing could be done about it. I lucked out and it got all fixed on its own but I suffered some serious vertigo at the same time. That, too healed on its own but I had reminder signs up at the top and bottom of any stairs more than two,(2). My sister Thelma loves me and didn't want me to take a fall. I think the tinnitus was worse than the vertigo. Vertigo reminded me of a good day in high school. LOL.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you ever get an x-ray?
> It could heal, broken.




nope :/. due at docs soon for a review on meds so i'll ask him to have a look, think it has been 2months


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> nope :/. due at docs soon for a review on meds so i'll ask him to have a look, think it has been 2months


I had some bones in my hand heal broken/crooked.
Football injury.
They had to re fracture it and let it heal again. Most unpleasant. 
There is still a bump in the center of my Palm that I can feel from one that didn't behave.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

An OPPOSSUM wandering around the central bus lot. Walking in circles and growling.
Pretty sure it's rabid.
I called animal control and dropped a big, heavy trash can on top of him upside down so that he doesn't get into anyone's bus.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had some bones in my hand heal broken/crooked.
> Football injury.
> They had to re fracture it and let it heal again. Most unpleasant.
> There is still a bump in the center of my Palm that I can feel from one that didn't behave.




nasty business


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> An OPPOSSUM wandering around the central bus lot. Walking in circles and growling.
> Pretty sure it's rabid.
> I called animal control and dropped a big, heavy trash can on top of him upside down so that he doesn't get into anyone's bus.




oh dear, definitely don't want a rabid beasty on a school bus! well played sir. 

have you named him


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found that Brit tv show I mentioned.
It was called Mulberry.
It was cancelled after two seasons. So the old lady never did die....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about a marsupial/garbage pail joke?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a marsupial/garbage pail joke?




i only know one joke about garbage, but it's rubbish!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Something along the lines of marsupail.
An opossum with a garbage can on him.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something along the lines of marsupail.
> An opossum with a garbage can on him.




im sure lyn will have one


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm drawing a blank.




i can only think 'a groutch with a pouch'


----------



## johnandjade

jades surprise delivery should be here. soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> jades surprise delivery should be here. soon.


Good luck with that...


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck with that...



had an email with the couriers cell number... so i called it! she's no idea what it is, going to give her the PJ's ... when she comes back in after changing, i'll hand her the other. 

save it for hallowe'en weekend though, im getting free beer on friday


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you looked into possibly an electric blanket for your bed? I've one of these and it's great for pre-heating my bed before bedtime. Also, here in the States we have available an electric throw-blanket for a couch or chair. Yes, I have one of those as well. It's perfect for heating up the area wear I sit. I bundle up in it, turn it to medium, and I'm good to go. I too, love the warmth, even with the central heat running. Here is what we get to look forward to
> View attachment 190558


HI Ken, hope you are well.

Thanks your advise.

Yes I have thought about an electric cover. But, power in this country is:
a) NOT at all safe 
b) VERY expensive (the electric heater is more than enough, as far as expenses are concerned)


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey, deeeeeliveryyy!!! 


wont see you all tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HI, ADAM!!!!! Sorry you're getting rained on.
> P.S. I doubt anyone who knows you at all believes you're going harpoon shopping!!!


How well you know me. 
I'd be harpooning them! 
In reality, the weather thankfully cleared and we decided not to do the whale watch, as we've both seen plenty of cetaceans before and the chances of seeing the sperm whales this time of year aren't high. (though i've seen them). Instead, we conquered the town. 
(pictures to follow) 


Studying strategic points for the attack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam
> How's the roof holding up?


It's good, I think. 
I'm going to fix it myself.
Properly. 
With chewing gum and everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> health and safety floating about in work:/


Floating about ?
You had a flood ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Reira Evenstar said:


> Morning/Afternoon/Evening all


Evening, Evenstar.
Sorry I missed you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon here.
> Finally. Another Floridian.


The more, the merrier!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good day and welcome to the CDR.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one legged pirate should be along shortly to take your drinks order. Watch out for the hedgehogs; they seem a bit spiky today.


Splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's got to be dangerous!
> I think you should point out the hazards of floating around a workplace - the distraction could case accidents!


SNAP! 
(ish)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Found you something Adam…
> 
> Cheese: A matter of love or hate
> 19 Oct 2016, 05:25 AM
> 
> (A) There are almost 1600 varieties of cheese. (B) Aversion to cheese (responses from 0 to 1 on a scale of 11 includes the highest population of individuals among those with food aversions. (C) On the left: two areas of the reward and aversion circuit are more strongly activated in people who dislike cheese than in those who like it. On the right: another small structure involved in the motivation to eat food is not activated in people who hate cheese, whereas it is activated in those who like it. (© Jean-Pierre Royet/Centre de Recherche en Neuroscience de Lyon (CNRS/INSERM/Université Claude Bernard Lyon 1/Université Jean Monnet)
> Until now, the reason why some people hate cheese has been a mystery. Researchers at the Centre de Recherche en Neuroscience de Lyon and the Laboratoire Neuroscience Paris Seine (CNRS/INSERM/UPMC) have just elucidated it. Their results are published online on the Frontiers in Human Neuroscience website.
> 
> It is difficult to remain lukewarm when faced with a ripe camembert or goats cheese: people love it or hate it. France may well be the country that has the largest number of cheese varieties (almost 1600), yet many there are disgusted by it. Aversion is an extremely powerful factor in the animal world: it is a key element for survival, hence the importance of studying the cerebral mechanisms at play.
> 
> Why cheese? Because it seemed to the researchers that many people do not like this type of dairy product. Therefore they studied a sample of 332 individuals to check their intuition: cheese is indeed the food that most frequently triggers aversion. It affects 6.0% of respondents, whereas only 2.7% of those tested have an aversion to fish and 2.4% to cured meats. Among those with an aversion to cheese, 18% say they are intolerant to lactose. In 47% of cases, at least one of their family members does not like cheese either. These figures suggest that there is a genetic origin to this aversion, which might be related to lactose intolerance.
> 
> To find out what happens in the brain, fifteen people who like cheese and fifteen who do not were selected and participated in a functional magnetic resonance imaging (fMRI) study. They were simultaneously exposed to the image and smell of six different cheeses and six other types of control foods. They had to state whether they liked the smell and sight of the foods or not, and whether, at that moment, they wanted to eat them.
> 
> The researchers then observed that the ventral pallidum, a small structure usually activated in people who are hungry, was totally inactive while the smell and image of cheese was being presented to individuals with an aversion to cheese, whereas it was activated for all other food types. Even more surprisingly, the researchers observed that areas of the brain, the globus pallidus and the substantia nigra, which participate in the reward circuit (activated when we love something), were more involved in people who do not like cheese than in those who do. These structures, typically involved in processing reward, may therefore also be triggered in response to an aversive stimulus. To explain this dual nature, the researchers suggest that these regions include two types of neurons with complementary activity: one related to the rewarding aspect of a food, the other to its aversive nature.
> 
> This work provides an insight into the areas of the brain that are activated when an individual is presented with an aversive food and suggests that the reward circuit may also encode disgust.
> 
> 
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above story is based on materials provided by CNRS (Délégation Paris Michel-Ange). Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> Jean-Pierre Royet, David Meunier, Nicolas Torquet, Anne-Marie Mouly, Tao Jiang. The Neural Bases of Disgust for Cheese: An fMRI Study. Frontiers in Human Neuroscience, 2016; 10 DOI: 10.3389/fnhum.2016.00511


Most BRILLIANT, Ken, thanks for this. 
Though, obviously, anyone who doesn't love the smell of overripe Gorgonzola is, what we term in the scientific community, a loony.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What kind of test ? I'm doing my Bud Test now .


Did you pass ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> noticing the drop in temperature this morning, though it's still above freezing wich is a bonus
> View attachment 190359
> 
> 
> 2pairs of socks, longmes' , ski pants, fleece and waterproof, necky, gloves and the wig, throw in some positivity .... i'm blooming roasting!!


Goodness! 
I would just die!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Have a good day, John!
> (Would love to see the wig  )


here's mine.


----------



## TheSulcata

Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> While the room is empty, I've set off a few flea bombs.
> Better give it 20 to 30 minutes.....


Ow! 
What the HECK was that ?
Ow!


----------



## JoesMum

Hello Adam. Welcome back from Spain. I hope you and wifey had a good time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some raccoons got in through the dumb waiter. It wasn't secured.


The One-Legged Pirate _is _the dumb waiter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You are too kind for your own good John - just don't let them take advantage.
> But while you're feeling generous I've a couple of scratches on my bumper.........


And I've got a couple on my didgeridoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Lola is behaving very strangely at the moment. He won't come out of his hide in the mornings unless I get him out. After his soak he has a little to eat and then goes back to his hide. I've had a good look at him and can't see anything unusual - his breathing is Ok, his mouth looks fine, his urates are good, he is just very lethargic. He is due a poop so maybe he's constipated but it's only been 4 days since his last so too soon to tell. Upped his temps to see if that makes a difference but until then they were the same as always. I'm baffled.
> Please send your ideas on a postcard to CDR.


Sounds like pre-brumation stuff ( which I know isn't correct for him) . 
Bit of different entertainment and food should do it. 
(in my humble opinion.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't hear the smooth fm unless the volume is right up - which may spoil the moment - and annoy the neighbours!


I only have hearing in my left ear. 
Which can be an advantage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds very cosy.
> Do CHEs have a life span? Mine is over 2 years old now and still giving off good heat, I haven't thought that it may need to be changed. Will do though if it's needed.
> Lola has the warmest room in the house - I've bought him a new oil free rad so I can turn my heating off and save some pennies.


If it's still putting out the right heat, it's still working, it's not like UVB. 
If it's hot, it's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> On my way!


Spain, January!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Speaking of food...


Just "No!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Plus that should be like bonus double points for the compounded cheesing.


Minus double points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That probably tastes a lot better than it sounds, Ken, but as I don't eat sausages or eggs or rice (I did say I'm a fussy eater) I won't be trying the recipe anyday soon.
> Agree with you about the dates though. Why would anyone buy cheese that far in advance? Unless you were going to be snowed in and cut off and knew well before......I suppose there are places in the frozen north that are. Can you freeze cheese?


No !
It's possible with some, but ruins it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It resembles "Who wants to be a Millionaire?" over here.
> Before I got married for the first time and left for South Carolina for a year, I had another school board job where I worked nights. During my dinner break I was able to watch television. But the only channel I could get was P.B.S. (Public broadcast) And there are always horrible shows on there.
> Anyway, as it happened, they started showing some British T.V. show called "Are you being served". I started watching it and liked it. Clearly many episodes weren't imported because the cast switched around quite a bit from show to show.
> "One foot in the grave" was even better. But again....not many episodes. (They kept a pet tortoise)


"Are You Being Served" was diabolical. 
"One Foot In The Grave" Excellent (mostly).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Make the most of it, John. Clocks go back next weekend.
> It will be lighter in the mornings for a while longer, but dark by 5.30


Ours too.
Be grateful.
Our days are shorter in the summer, but longer in the winter, but not much.
Sorry, that's a rubbish argument. 
D'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Has anyone heard from @Tidgy's Dad ? Haven't seen him around.


Hols.
Back now.
Love you, Gillian
Love you, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you looked into possibly an electric blanket for your bed? I've one of these and it's great for pre-heating my bed before bedtime. Also, here in the States we have available an electric throw-blanket for a couch or chair. Yes, I have one of those as well. It's perfect for heating up the area wear I sit. I bundle up in it, turn it to medium, and I'm good to go. I too, love the warmth, even with the central heat running. Here is what we get to look forward to
> View attachment 190558


Too cold.
Electric blanket ?
Ha ha ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've just been going through a string of threads where new owners ask advice, but seem determined to use sand, keep torts as a pair, have a tiny enclosure, <insert no-no of choice> regardless of what is said.
> 
> Is it the time of year or something? Or is it just international trolling week? Why do they bother? * sigh *


It depresses me mightily. 
I don't care about the owners, (mostly). 
But why come here an ignore the advice to help their torts ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some members take us trying to help as us just being nasty.


I _am_ nasty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Today is our 18th anniversary. Kelly and I.


That's a coincedense!
18 years ago i hadn't met wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It all makes me very tired and reluctant to try to help. But I'm not very patient in general.


NONSENSE!
We both are!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I panicked when that "good looking until she talked, Neuralogist" suggested my inner ear bones might be broken and nothing could be done about it. I lucked out and it got all fixed on its own but I suffered some serious vertigo at the same time. That, too healed on its own but I had reminder signs up at the top and bottom of any stairs more than two,(2). My sister Thelma loves me and didn't want me to take a fall. I think the tinnitus was worse than the vertigo. Vertigo reminded me of a good day in high school. LOL.


Nice to see you around, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TheSulcata said:


> Lol


Thank you sir.
Be careful.
The flying jellyfish are a bit stingy, tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello Adam. Welcome back from Spain. I hope you and wifey had a good time


Yes, most splendid, thank you.
Read that you got home safely!
Details of my stuff to follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi Lyn,
> I'm not an expert at all, but if this is of any help: neither of my Greeks ventured out of their hides today--again. On a nicer day they do get out for a bit, but even Elsa, who's normally a big eater and who was the more active one throughout the summer, likes to play a rock these days. They're both outside; the temps are relatively good (23C/12C today) and still some days they would sleep all day unless I wake them.
> I hope it's just that about Lola - the time of the year, the shortness of daylight...


Nice to see you're still about , Lena..
Glad to have you with us .


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Today is our 18th anniversary. Kelly and I.


Congratulations to you both!
Are you doing something special tonight to celebrate - or cheer yourselves up?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> An OPPOSSUM wandering around the central bus lot. Walking in circles and growling.
> Pretty sure it's rabid.
> I called animal control and dropped a big, heavy trash can on top of him upside down so that he doesn't get into anyone's bus.


Aw poor thing - sounds like most of the stroppy characters that travel on local buses here!
I'd like to drop a big bin on them too - full and from a great height!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
Glad to see you're back safely from your Spanish Trip Adam.
Looking forward to seeing the holiday snaps.
Hope you're well stocked up with bacon, sausages and whale meat.
So you had bad weather too did you?
My sister was in Lanzarote for 4 days and on the 2 full days they were there for they had heavy rain with lightning storms.
All the touristy things and trips were cancelled and they even closed the schools on the third day......
............apparently too cold for the kids!!!
They'd never survive in UK no matter how cold it is here in September
- we can't have the heating on until 1st October.


----------



## Reira Evenstar

I have a 2 and 3 year old...both girls. Can anyone here relate?

There's a reason I'm obsessed with gardening and tortoises these days...I have to cleanse my mind somehow.

We just had bedtime. ....Tortoises....


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Good morning John. 

Good morning all in the CDR. 

We have fireworks tonight. 

For the non-Brits: 
November 5th is known as Bonfire Night in the UK. It's a celebration of Guy Fawkes being rumbled trying to blow up the Houses of Parliament back in 1605 ("The Gunpowder Plot")

Basically we have a big communal bonfire and fireworks. The bonfire traditionally has a "Guy" on top - an effigy of Guy Fawkes being burned. That tradition has discontinued due to modern sensibilities in many places, however some places make a great show of burning a prominent public figure each year. 

Due to bigger posher displays happening and November 5th frequently being a school night, the bonfire in our town is held on the Friday of the weekend before. I like our little local one. It's more family friendly and we can walk there rather than get stuck in traffic for hours going to the bigger ones. 

Halloween has not been traditionally celebrated in the UK although Trick or Treat has invaded from the USA in recent years. 

I grew up in Yorkshire and November 4th was always "Mischief Night" there. Guy Fawkes was a Yorkshireman and it was the local way of commemorating a local hero by playing pranks on your neighbours.


----------



## johnandjade

saltire


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 190702
> 
> 
> saltire


Lovely day John 

Explanation for those not from these shores: The Saltire is the proper name for the Scottish flag - blue background and white cross.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Glad to see you're back safely from your Spanish Trip Adam.
> Looking forward to seeing the holiday snaps.
> Hope you're well stocked up with bacon, sausages and whale meat.
> So you had bad weather too did you?
> My sister was in Lanzarote for 4 days and on the 2 full days they were there for they had heavy rain with lightning storms.
> All the touristy things and trips were cancelled and they even closed the schools on the third day......
> ............apparently too cold for the kids!!!
> They'd never survive in UK no matter how cold it is here in September
> - we can't have the heating on until 1st October.


After the first day it was lovely weather. 
No English sausages or bacon available in Tarifa
That's partly why I declared war on the place.
Stocked up with Spanish equivalents, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Reira Evenstar said:


> I have a 2 and 3 year old...both girls. Can anyone here relate?
> 
> There's a reason I'm obsessed with gardening and tortoises these days...I have to cleanse my mind somehow.
> 
> We just had bedtime. ....Tortoises....


Not really. 
wifey and I never had children.
Tidgy is our little girl and is the reason I'm obsessed with gardening and tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Morning, John, old chap! 
I am back and happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Good morning all in the CDR.
> 
> We have fireworks tonight.
> 
> For the non-Brits:
> November 5th is known as Bonfire Night in the UK. It's a celebration of Guy Fawkes being rumbled trying to blow up the Houses of Parliament back in 1605 ("The Gunpowder Plot")
> 
> Basically we have a big communal bonfire and fireworks. The bonfire traditionally has a "Guy" on top - an effigy of Guy Fawkes being burned. That tradition has discontinued due to modern sensibilities in many places, however some places make a great show of burning a prominent public figure each year.
> 
> Due to bigger posher displays happening and November 5th frequently being a school night, the bonfire in our town is held on the Friday of the weekend before. I like our little local one. It's more family friendly and we can walk there rather than get stuck in traffic for hours going to the bigger ones.
> 
> Halloween has not been traditionally celebrated in the UK although Trick or Treat has invaded from the USA in recent years.
> 
> I grew up in Yorkshire and November 4th was always "Mischief Night" there. Guy Fawkes was a Yorkshireman and it was the local way of commemorating a local hero by playing pranks on your neighbours.


Good morning, Linda.
I didn't know the Yorkshire bit.
How interesting.
For me November the 5th means:
Remember, Remember, The Dalek November,
With London in ruins and Paris an ember.
In times of the future when fears are abating,
Don't try to forget them, the Daleks are waiting,
Quietly planning and scheming and hating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Cold Dark Room!
Morning Cold Dark Roommates.
Too tired to continue last night, so here's more about the trip. 
Tarifa, like most of Spain, was occupied by the Arabs for some centuries in the Middle Ages. 
Indeed, it gets its name from an Arab commander who did a preliminary reconnaissance mission before the main invasion, or from the Arab word for West, there is some debate.
(which happened via Gibraltar, hence Jebel Tariq, (Tariq's mountain) Jebel Tariq was anglicized into Gibraltar. (see other holiday).
Many of the streets in Tarifa are narrow and medina like, much like Fes, but the place is much, much smaller, you can walk around the whole town in an hour or two.


Note that here, planning my strategy, I am drinking coffee.
wifey is drinking coffee and Cognac, huge measures they pour out here. 
I needed to keep a clear head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

After I had occupied the hotel, we attacked and took possession of this house.
I


The foundations showing either side of the door are original and over a thousand years old.
The Arabesque murals are also centuries old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The next attack was through the narrow medina streets to take control of one of the local churches.
Most Spanish churches only have one bell, but they are different tones, so you can tell which is which. 
Note the mix of Christian and Muslim architecture. 
The place was pitifully poorly defended, as you can see.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Good morning all in the CDR.
> 
> We have fireworks tonight.
> 
> For the non-Brits:
> November 5th is known as Bonfire Night in the UK. It's a celebration of Guy Fawkes being rumbled trying to blow up the Houses of Parliament back in 1605 ("The Gunpowder Plot")
> 
> Basically we have a big communal bonfire and fireworks. The bonfire traditionally has a "Guy" on top - an effigy of Guy Fawkes being burned. That tradition has discontinued due to modern sensibilities in many places, however some places make a great show of burning a prominent public figure each year.
> 
> Due to bigger posher displays happening and November 5th frequently being a school night, the bonfire in our town is held on the Friday of the weekend before. I like our little local one. It's more family friendly and we can walk there rather than get stuck in traffic for hours going to the bigger ones.
> 
> Halloween has not been traditionally celebrated in the UK although Trick or Treat has invaded from the USA in recent years.
> 
> I grew up in Yorkshire and November 4th was always "Mischief Night" there. Guy Fawkes was a Yorkshireman and it was the local way of commemorating a local hero by playing pranks on your neighbours.


Another interesting fact about our famous terrorist - he was also known as Guido Fawkes when fighting for the Spanish.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 190706
> 
> The next attack was through the narrow medina streets to take control of one of the local churches.
> Most Spanish churches only have one bell, but they are different tones, so you can tell which is which.
> Note the mix of Christian and Muslim architecture.
> The place was pitifully poorly defended, as you can see.


They must have heard you were going there and abandoned the place!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Cold Dark Room!
> Morning Cold Dark Roommates.
> Too tired to continue last night, so here's more about the trip.
> Tarifa, like most of Spain, was occupied by the Arabs for some centuries in the Middle Ages.
> Indeed, it gets its name from an Arab commander who did a preliminary reconnaissance mission before the main invasion, or from the Arab word for West, there is some debate.
> (which happened via Gibraltar, hence Jebel Tariq, (Tariq's mountain) Jebel Tariq was anglicized into Gibraltar. (see other holiday).
> Many of the streets in Tarifa are narrow and medina like, much like Fes, but the place is much, much smaller, you can walk around the whole town in an hour or two.
> View attachment 190703
> 
> Note that here, planning my strategy, I am drinking coffee.
> wifey is drinking coffee and Cognac, huge measures they pour out here.
> I needed to keep a clear head.


Blurry photo due to the cognac ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You will notice that there are no people in most of these photos.
Tarifa is a very, very sleepy place.
Most of the shops open at 10 or 11, close for siesta at 1 or 2 and may open again for the evening.
Usually not.
The capture of the sea road was easy. 
Notice the ruins of houses along the beach. 
This was caused by my yacht, out to sea here, which has secret weaponry. 
My yacht also appears in the Agadir holiday photos, of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all a brighter day here today but sadly I have a lot of paperwork to do, and a docs appointment.
My tinnitus is driving me mad and as well as what sounds like an extractor fan whirring constantly I am now hearing a slow ticking sound! Must be similar to Captain Hook hearing the clock in the croc. It could be my alarm clock has dropped into my ear in the night so better see doc to have it removed! Hope you all have a good day - it's Friday and for those of you in work what's not to like about it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blurry photo due to the cognac ?


I'm afraid my official conquest photographer, aka wifey, was drunk most of the time, so there will be more blurry photos.
More on her drinking later. 
Morning, Lyn.
Have you been enjoying your break ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 190707
> 
> You will notice that there are no people in most of these photos.
> Tarifa is a very, very sleepy place.
> Most of the shops open at 10 or 11, close for siesta at 1 or 2 and may open again for the evening.
> Usually not.
> The capture of the sea road was easy.
> Notice the ruins of houses along the beach.
> This was caused by my yacht, out to sea here, which has secret weaponry.
> My yacht also appears in the Agadir holiday photos, of course.


Nope I've watched it all the way through and can't see your yacht anywhere..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all a brighter day here today but sadly I have a lot of paperwork to do, and a docs appointment.
> My tinnitus is driving me mad and as well as what sounds like an extractor fan whirring constantly I am now hearing a slow ticking sound! Must be similar to Captain Hook hearing the clock in the croc. It could be my alarm clock has dropped into my ear in the night so better see doc to have it removed! Hope you all have a good day - it's Friday and for those of you in work what's not to like about it?


Are you sure you haven't just left a radio on somewhere ?
Seriously, i know how horrible this is, hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm afraid my official conquest photographer, aka wifey, was drunk most of the time, so there will be more blurry photos.
> More on her drinking later.
> Morning, Lyn.
> Have you been enjoying your break ?


Morning Adam
I always enjoy the breaks even if I have had strange noises in my head all week!
I usually have strange noises in my head when I'm in school too but that's just the kids,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope I've watched it all the way through and can't see your yacht anywhere..


Seriously, I promise I had NOTHING to do with that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you sure you haven't just left a radio on somewhere ?
> Seriously, i know how horrible this is, hope it's fixed soon.


I did wonder that the other day when I was hearing quite musical sounds but after the same tune was playing for hours I decided it wasn't the radio, buried it in the garden anyway just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next was the siege of the castle.
This took only a couple of hours as the idiots had turned it into a tourist resort (but only recently) .


,Here I am waving my hat triumphantly from the first of the castle's surrounding towers.
There was actually no one in this place at all.
Easy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I did wonder that the other day when I was hearing quite musical sounds but after the same tune was playing for hours I decided it wasn't the radio, buried it in the garden anyway just in case.


I once had it for a few weeks and it sounded a bit like the 'Star Wars' theme.
Can't watch it ever again.
Which is no loss.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next was the siege of the castle.
> This took only a couple of hours as the idiots had turned it into a tourist resort (but only recently) .
> View attachment 190708
> 
> ,Here I am waving my hat triumphantly from the first of the castles surrounding towers.
> There was actually no one in this place at all.
> Easy.


Shame there was no one there to welcome you.
Never mind it's the fort that counts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We did find an enemy chicken.
But I allied myself to a group of post-modernist frogs who surrounded it. 


Unfortunately, they had no water for their weaponry so are all still there, in a permanent siege. 
But it took the chicken out of the war.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We did find an enemy chicken.
> But I allied myself to a group of post-modernist frogs who surrounded it.
> View attachment 190709
> 
> Unfortunately, they had no water for their weaponry so are all still there, in a permanent siege.
> But it took the chicken out of the war.


Good job - if it had got away it could have used its eggocet missile on you.
I hope they eventually frog march it to the dungeons of the castle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good job - if it had got away it could have used its eggocet missile on you.
> I hope they eventually frog march it to the dungeons of the castle.


They better not chicken out.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'll have to hear about the rest of Adam's campaign later.
Must get cracking (the whip - no chicken egg pun intended)
See you soon
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Having been repelled from the main castle by some boisterous Chinese tourists, we retreated to our bridgehead position. 
Tarifa is famous for its wind. 
And i don't mean the wind caused by too much paella.
It is the meeting point of the Atlantic and Mediterranean and has excellent winds and breakers for wind-surfing, kite-surfing and surfing.
If you like that sort of thing.
Lots of American hippie types come here to strut their stuff.
The Atlantic beach is beautiful and 6 kilometres long. 


These invaders are being forced back into the sea.
Notice the defensive barriers I have erected against a counter-invasion.
(actually to prevent LSD - long shore drift, not anything naughty, and to stop people walking on the plants) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I'll have to hear about the rest of Adam's campaign later.
> Must get cracking (the whip - no chicken egg pun intended)
> See you soon
> TTFN


White ho.
See you later.
Lots more of my invasion to come.


As night falls most of the parachute guys seemed to end up crashing into the island.
This island, connected by a causeway to the mainland is the southernmost point of mainland Europe, only Malta and a couple of Greek islands are further south. The lighthouse, which I planned to assault the next day, is a Faros (rather than Pharos) 
The bar we were in served enormous gins, really huge. 
They gave wifey the bottle, Blue Sapphire, i think, at one point. 
She only had two and a bit glasses of the stuff, but it was a monumental amount. 
I had a couple of small beers.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hols.
> Back now.
> Love you, Gillian
> Love you, Oli.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, and.......WELCOME BACK!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

To the left of the island is the Mediterranean.
To the right, the Atlantic. 
Wonderful. 


And, of course, in the distance, in many of these photos, just visible to the left of the island in this one, is Morocco!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, and.......WELCOME BACK!


Thank you, Gillian.
It's always nice to be home.


----------



## JoesMum

They just played this on the radio. I just had to crank the volume up. Thumbs in belt-loops everyone... and


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night.
A pause to our attack as, by now, wifey was very, very drunk.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Gillian.
> It's always nice to be home.



Hope you enjoyed yourselves.

Temp dropped and it began to rain here, without prior notice. I put on the electric heater right away. It truly is desert climate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They just played this on the radio. I just had to crank the volume up. Thumbs in belt-loops everyone... and


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you enjoyed yourselves.
> 
> Temp dropped and it began to rain here, without prior notice. I put on the electric heater right away. It truly is desert climate.


We had a great time. 
Still well in to the thirties here. (temp, not decade, though that too, in a way.)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We had a great time.
> Still well in to the thirties here. (temp, not decade, though that too, in a way.)


Glad to hear that.

Maximum temp in Amman today is only 22deg C.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We were forced into a retreat to the hotel, with wifey, seriously injured being supported by the medical team (me).
Holding her up as she valiantly zigzagged home, crashing into fences, walls, chairs and tables, giggling insanely and then ordering fat to much food at a restaurant. 
Goodness! 
But the next day would see final victory.
Or not..............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I declared myself Sir Adam, Knight of Tarifa.


And then I captured the castle permanently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Maximum temp in Amman today is only 22deg C.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Maximum temp in Amman today is only 22deg C.


Maximum temperature in Kent today is 18C. Toasty 

Too warm for Bonfire Night though. It doesn't feel right unless you're wrapped up against the frost!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ably assisted by a rather hung-over squire wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Maximum temperature in Kent today is 18C. Toasty
> 
> Too warm for Bonfire Night though. It doesn't feel right unless you're wrapped up against the frost!


Frozen half to death, eating jacket spuds roasted in the fire wrapped in tinfoil, slurping hot coffee from polystyrene mugs. Waving sparklers. 
Hot dogs with real sausages, the warm glow of burning neighbour's parka's hoods. 
Magical, i'll grant you that.


----------



## johnandjade

hello adam!! loving the stories and pics .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello adam!! loving the stories and pics .


Hi, John! 
Glad you're enjoying the invasion. 


Tarifa is said to be the origin of the word "tariff", as it was the first port in history to charge for the use of its docks. 
Here is a statue of Guzman the Good, hero of Tarifa.
wifey wanted to climb up and batter him, but i said this would be silly.
However, i challenged him to trial by combat several times, only to be told he's been dead for quite a while, which was actually something of a relief. 
He was famous for the defence of Tarifa after the reconquest by Christians when the Moroccans were trying to recapture it again. The Muslim forces laid siege to the castle and had captured the local Prince, son of the King of Grenada.
"We will kill him unless you surrender", said the besieging commander. 
"No you won't," said Guzman who was commander of the defenders. 
"Yes we will, honestly", said the Arab gentleman. 
"Go ahead then, I don't care." said Guzman. 
"Look, I'll really, really kill him and your King will be very cross", said the Moor. 
"Here's my knife with a specially sharp blade", retorted Guzman throwing down his favourite weapon. "Use this". 
I won't go into further details, but the attackers went back to Morocco in a sulk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You can see him in the wall painting behind wifey, throwing down his knife .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tarifa is famous for its wind.
> And i don't mean the wind caused by too much paella.


.......that would explain why it's been deserted.......


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I declared myself Sir Adam, Knight of Tarifa.
> View attachment 190718
> 
> And then I captured the castle permanently.


Whats that old saying.......
Once a king always a king
but once a knight is enough!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to you both!
> Are you doing something special tonight to celebrate - or cheer yourselves up?


It's actually the 18th anniversary of our first date. We celebrate that because we were married on a leap year and that only happens every 4 years.
No. We went out to dinner and I bought her a necklace. But mostly our "gift" was my replacing the flooring in the house.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's the LACK of thought that counts.


----------



## Lyn W

Gotta go again - docs now.
Cheerio folks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No John this morning?
The gift must have worked..........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Gotta go again - docs now.
> Cheerio folks


Good luck, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our conquered town.
Still no people to actually dominate. 
And our hotel. 


In the Peninsula War, a French army arrived outside of the walls of Tarifa a few days before Christmas 1810. 
"Can we come in for some plum pudding ?" asked the French commander. 
"No", replied the Spanish and British commanders from within the castle, who were friends at this time and the British had sent a thousand troops from Gibraltar to bolster the Spanish defence. " You are friends with that naughty Napoleon person."
So the Frenchman said, "Your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries".
And then they went home. 
Napoleon was very cross with them but they protested they wanted to be at home for Christmas.
So, Bonaparte sent them back the next year with orders not to come home until they's captured at least a Christmas tree and a turkey or two. 
Just before Christmas,1811, the French arrived at the gates again.
"Can we come in?", the boss asked again. "We've brought sprouts". (Napoleon had conquered most of Belgium.)
"No, you are naughty French types", replied the British and Spanish commanders, still rather hung over from the year before. 
" I fart in you general direction!", shouted the French chap and proceeded to bombard the castle with cannon, presumably loaded with brussels. 
The bombardment lasted all over Christmas, which at least meant the besieged couldn't hear the carol singers.
Finally, the French stopped and offered a surrender parley to the folks in Tarifa. 
"Go away", replied the British commander, "It's so much hotter than Essex,even in December, I'm happy here."
"Manana", said the Spanish fellow, as they do. 
"You empty-headed animal food trough wipers!" yelled the Frenchman, "I will now taunt you for a second time!"
But it started to rain so he went off to find an umbrella. 
On the 30th of December it rained a lot.
And then some. 
The next day the French chap went to his artillery commander and ordered him to use real iron cannonballs as they had run out of sprouts. 
"Okey dokey", said the bombardier. But then they found they had a problem. 
All their gunpowder was damp and unusable. 
So on the 31st of December they all went home leaving the British and Spanish to celebrate new year with lots of Cognac 
The French commander went home happily enough to a belated New Years do. 
With Napoleon brandy, of course. 
Napoleon was not happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Forgot to tell you Adam
on news today - pebble found on Sussex coast 10 years ago is believed to be dinosaur brain,


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No John this morning?
> The gift must have worked..........




busy at work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, John!
> Glad you're enjoying the invasion.
> View attachment 190722
> 
> Tarifa is said to be the origin of the word "tariff", as it was the first port in history to charge for the use of its docks.
> Here is a statue of Guzman the Good, hero of Tarifa.
> wifey wanted to climb up and batter him, but i said this would be silly.
> However, i challenged him to trial by combat several times, only to be told he's been dead for quite a while, which was actually something of a relief.
> He was famous for the defence of Tarifa after the reconquest by Christians when the Moroccans were trying to recapture it again. The Muslim forces laid siege to the castle and had captured the local Prince, son of the King of Grenada.
> "We will kill him unless you surrender", said the besieging commander.
> "No you won't," said Guzman who was commander of the defenders.
> "Yes we will, honestly", said the Arab gentleman.
> "Go ahead then, I don't care." said Guzman.
> "Look, I'll really, really kill him and your King will be very cross", said the Moor.
> "Here's my knife with a specially sharp blade", retorted Guzman throwing down his favourite weapon. "Use this".
> I won't go into further details, but the attackers went back to Morocco in a sulk.


They copied this story for Game Of Thrones, this season.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck, Lyn.


Hi Ed thanks. and bye again


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I much prefer "The life of Brian" quotes to "The holy Grail".
But that may just be bloody favoritism?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Whats that old saying.......
> Once a king always a king
> but once a knight is enough!


More than enough for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to get back to work.
I like looking at those photos, Adam. Thanks!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's the LACK of thought that counts.


Good morning, Ed! 
Nice to not see you, so to speak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to tell you Adam
> on news today - pebble found on Sussex coast 10 years ago is believed to be dinosaur brain,


Hmmmm.
Mould of skull cavity, perhaps. 
I will search for it.
Thanks, Lyn.
Good luck at the docs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I much prefer "The life of Brian" quotes to "The holy Grail".
> But that may just be bloody favoritism?


Sorry, but a lack of Frenchmen or besieged castles in "Life Of Brian".
I will try to do better, next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to get back to work.
> I like looking at those photos, Adam. Thanks!!


I went home in the end.
After wifey told them, "He's not The Messiah, he's a very naughty boy."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View of the conquered castle from a seafront cafe.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Lovely day John
> 
> Explanation for those not from these shores: The Saltire is the proper name for the Scottish flag - blue background and white cross.


Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks!


Morning, Bea! 
Your part in the story has not been forgotten and i will get round to it, eventually! 
Just going out for a bit with The Tidge, first.


----------



## Moozillion

Your trip sounds hilarious...erm...I mean, TERRIBLY EXCITING...one for the history books!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Your trip sounds hilarious...erm...I mean, TERRIBLY EXCITING...one for the history books!


I may have embellished the history somewhat, but it's all basically true.
Except for my bits which may be somewhat exaggerated.


----------



## johnandjade

FINISHED


----------



## johnandjade

now officially off the clock.. 

i just got paid to have a pint


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, but a lack of Frenchmen or besieged castles in "Life Of Brian".
> I will try to do better, next time.


You might have to visit Jerusalem then.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went home in the end.
> After wifey told them, "He's not The Messiah, he's a very naughty boy."


Thanks for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> FINISHED


Hooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have been failing to upload vids to You Tube to post here, but it doesn't seem to be working, so i'll continue with my holiday story, without. 
There aren't any more photos as the next day i went off to conquer the island alone. 
However, I discovered the island is composed of a very hard late Miocene Oyster bed with lots of fossils. (5 to 10 million years old, quite young). 
So the whole conquest thing was abandoned, I collected some fossils and then went home with wifey. 
Lovely trip.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Your trip sounds hilarious...erm...I mean, TERRIBLY EXCITING...one for the history books!


.........more likely to be one for the hysterical books, Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

Great trip - very reminiscent of when England was invaded by that chiropodist bloke......William the Corn Curer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Great trip - very reminiscent of when England was invaded by that chiropodist bloke......William the Corn Curer.


He came, he saw, he conked out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He came, he saw, he conked out.


Must have been the whiff of all the cheesy feet he was dealing with - no Scholl foot care about then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Must have been the whiff of all the cheesy feet he was dealing with - no Scholl foot care about then!


Not Normanly, no.


----------



## JoesMum

Did anyone else notice this little snippet this afternoon?


----------



## Lyn W

Docs given me a course of antibiotics so hopefully the tinnitus will leave Lynitus.
Mind you he also told me off for not looking after myself and I now have to attend an asthma clinic and have the flu jab in a couple of weeks time  
On the plus side he wants me to take my class on a trip to the surgery - to show them around show tell them how to make appointments explain the equipment to them etc., so that when they have to go to docs alone in the future it is less daunting. Very kind of him - his wife's a teacher so he says he has a soft spot for us - you'd think he'd be able to prescribe himself some cream for that


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Did anyone else notice this little snippet this afternoon?
> View attachment 190742


No - haven't seen that.
Sorry we're boring we'll have to up our game!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Did anyone else notice this little snippet this afternoon?
> View attachment 190742


Yup, we got another mention earlier in the week. 
I take it as a compliment.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not Normanly, no.


They must have had to leave their smelly old woolly Saxon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Docs given me a course of antibiotics so hopefully the tinnitus will leave Lynitus.
> Mind you he also told me off for not looking after myself and I now have to attend an asthma clinic and have the flu jab in a couple of weeks time
> On the plus side he wants me to take my class on a trip to the surgery - to show them around show tell them how to make appointments explain the equipment to them etc., so that when they have to go to docs alone in the future it is less daunting. Very kind of him - his wife's a teacher so he says he has a soft spot for us - you'd think he'd be able to prescribe himself some cream for that


Result, really. 
Hopefully, you'll be fit as a fiddle soon and have something else to do with your children.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No - haven't seen that.
> Sorry we're boring we'll have to up our game!!



At least it's real conversation. 
Anyway, Ed's not English, Bea's not, Linhdan's not; Lena's not, Grandpas' not, Ken's not, you're not, John's not, etc. and I'm only half.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They must have had to leave their smelly old woolly Saxon.


And Angler's boots.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least it's real conversation.
> Anyway, Ed's not English, Bea's not, Linhdan's not; Lena's not, Grandpas' not, Ken's not, you're not, John's not, etc. and I'm only half.


Quite the united nations really!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least it's real conversation.
> Anyway, Ed's not English, Bea's not, Linhdan's not; Lena's not, Grandpas' not, Ken's not, you're not, John's not, etc. and I'm only half.


I'm a half-blood too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Quite the united nations really!


The more, the merrier. 
Come one, come all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm a half-blood too


Precisely! 
Hurrah for us!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I'm a half-blood too


Muggles!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Muggles!!!


And who's the Half-Blood Prince ?


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and do some shopping now as I only have a fridge full of Lola food.
Talking of whom, he is more himself today, more active and eating better.
I've been soaking him twice a day and he has passed a lot of urates in the water,
much more than usual but all good - nothing gritty.
Not pooped for a week but that has been his winter routine since I've had him.
So hopefully he is over this blip.
I'll see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And who's the Half-Blood Prince ?


Ummm............Charles?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Ummm............Charles?


Very true. Philip is Greek


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and do some shopping now as I only have a fridge full of Lola food.
> Talking of whom, he is more himself today, more active and eating better.
> I've been soaking him twice a day and he has passed a lot of urates in the water,
> much more than usual but all good - nothing gritty.
> Not pooped for a week but that has been his winter routine since I've had him.
> So hopefully he is over this blip.
> I'll see you later.


Good to hear about Lola. 
Now he's more active and exercising again, he'll hopefully poop soon. 
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ummm............Charles?


Yup.
Half Greek, half German. 
Good combo, i reckon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Did anyone else notice this little snippet this afternoon?
> View attachment 190742


Yes.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.


When do you get your new passport?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What's blue and smells or red paint ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blue paint.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, I've washed my fossils from the Tarifa oyster bed and will now share some of the photos with The Cold Dark Roommates. 
These are upper Miocene so about 5 to 10 million years old. 
First off, some oysters. 






The interior of the oyster above is shown below.
Note the concentric ovals of one of the muscle aductor scars.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least it's real conversation.
> Anyway, Ed's not English, Bea's not, Linhdan's not; Lena's not, Grandpas' not, Ken's not, you're not, John's not, etc. and I'm only half.



And apparently I'm chopped liver


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next some pectinids, or shells from the scallop family.
This first one is a rather battered scallop maximum length of specimen 3 inches. Note the little pectinid fragment stuck to it and the bryozoan 'moss animal' under the hole near the top.
There were some better preserved, large scallop shells half exposed in the rocks but without proper equipment I would have broken them getting them free, so I left them alone.


The reverse of the above specimen :
Full of broken shells and little sponges, bryozoans and tiny coral pieces.



The next few are smaller pectinids or baby scallops, not sure yet, detailed analysis later.


You can see all sorts of other broken bits of shell, and other calcareous animals including a bit of a fan bryozoan. maximum length of rock is just over 3 inches.
The next one only half an inch long.


And below three quarters of an inch.


And also


And finally, in this section, a spiny species, just over an inch long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And apparently I'm chopped liver


I love chopped liver! 
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We see so little of you these days, Cameron.
Anyway, you're an Earthling, apparently, and that's enough.
Though i have assumed you may live in the USA from your shopping basket.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is too photo heavy. 
Will have to spread these photos out a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And tomorrow, also, will be the tale of what the postman had tried to deliver while I was away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Sat in bed with a coffee listening to something banging around in the roof. We have had problems with a grey squirrel causing damage in the past so fear the worst  It needs investigation later.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sat in bed with a coffee listening to something banging around in the roof. We have had problems with a grey squirrel causing damage in the past so fear the worst  It needs investigation later.




maby it's the wooly spider 

morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope you all have a great weekend. 

the boss man's throne



it looks like it says RIP , according to the death test adam is already dead so it's fitting i guess. 



what do ghosts drink at party's???


... booos'


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sat in bed with a coffee listening to something banging around in the roof. We have had problems with a grey squirrel causing damage in the past so fear the worst  It needs investigation later.





johnandjade said:


> maby it's the wooly spider
> 
> morning mum


Investigation has revealed a starling bumping around in the loft. Not causing damage, but needs to leave!

I am very glad it's not a squirrel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sat in bed with a coffee listening to something banging around in the roof. We have had problems with a grey squirrel causing damage in the past so fear the worst  It needs investigation later.


Coffee in bed for me too! 
But no squirrels.
Good afternoon, Linda.
I had two friends at uni who became pest controllers.
They used to catch pests like grey squirrels and pigeons and didn't like to kill them.
So they released them all in a neighbouring borough until they became a problem and then got paid to catch them and move them all into the next borough and so on. I would have thought the pigeons would have just flown home, but apparently not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope you all have a great weekend.
> 
> the boss man's throne
> View attachment 190803
> 
> 
> it looks like it says RIP , according to the death test adam is already dead so it's fitting i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> what do ghosts drink at party's???
> 
> 
> ... booos'


MMMMMmmmmmmm!
Not quite dead, yet.
Good afternoon, John! 
Finished now ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I'm now at the British Museum in London. We're going to see the "Sunken cities: Egypt's lost worlds" exhibition


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning Cold Dark Room! 
Good morning Cold Dark Roommates.! 
And now it's time for some sponges. 
Oh, the excitement you must all be feeling. 
This one's about an inch and a half across.




Me holding the one above.


And a tiny branching sponge. Half inch high.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I'm now at the British Museum in London. We're going to see the "Sunken cities: Egypt's lost worlds" exhibition


Love it there.
London has so many excellent museums.
Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope you all have a great weekend.
> 
> the boss man's throne
> View attachment 190803
> 
> 
> it looks like it says RIP , according to the death test adam is already dead so it's fitting i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> what do ghosts drink at party's???
> 
> 
> ... booos'


...........and spirits....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee in bed for me too!
> But no squirrels.
> Good afternoon, Linda.
> I had two friends at uni who became pest controllers.
> They used to catch pests like grey squirrels and pigeons and didn't like to kill them.
> So they released them all in a neighbouring borough until they became a problem and then got paid to catch them and move them all into the next borough and so on. I would have thought the pigeons would have just flown home, but apparently not.


That's a good job for life - unless they got caught themselves..


----------



## johnandjade

just checking in to check out, finished 3hrs and still in the pub. hopefully catch up when home. 

free the badger


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a good job for life - unless they got caught themselves..


Afternoon, Lyn. 
Hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning Cold Dark Room!
> Good morning Cold Dark Roommates.!
> And now it's time for some sponges.
> Oh, the excitement you must all be feeling.
> This one's about an inch and a half across.
> View attachment 190807
> 
> View attachment 190808
> 
> Me holding the one above.
> View attachment 190809
> 
> And a tiny branching sponge. Half inch high.
> View attachment 190810


No Victoria sponges
We'll have to get Jade baking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just checking in to check out, finished 3hrs and still in the pub. hopefully catch up when home.
> 
> free the badger


Enjoy! 
See you later if we're lucky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No Victoria sponges
> We'll have to get Jade baking.


These sponges would be a bit crunchy, I expect, though i must confess I haven't actually tried one yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lyn.
> Hope you're feeling better today!


Hi Adam
I don't feel too good today but hoping meds kick in soon and trying to ignore my ailments.
How are you?
You've collected some good fossils there.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These sponges would be a bit crunchy, I expect, though i must confess I haven't actually tried one yet.


The last lot look like fossilised twiglets


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ...........and spirits....


Talking of spirits... we're finishing our day at the Ginstute later tonight. Might have a headache tomorrow


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning Cold Dark Room!
> Good morning Cold Dark Roommates.!
> And now it's time for some sponges.
> Oh, the excitement you must all be feeling.
> This one's about an inch and a half across.
> View attachment 190807
> 
> View attachment 190808
> 
> Me holding the one above.
> View attachment 190809
> 
> And a tiny branching sponge. Half inch high.
> View attachment 190810


GOSH, they're  TINY! You'd have to have a real eagle-eye to spot those. And an educated eagle's-eye to boot!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Talking of spirits... we're finishing our day at the Ginstute later tonight. Might have a headache tomorrow


I've got one today with out any of the fun - how unfair is that?


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby and I are going into New Orleans to participate in a Rotary Club fund-raiser today. Should be fun. And the monies they raise go to a great many charities. Their main goal is the world-wide eradication of polio.  Hubby is a member of Rotary, I am a tag-along.
So see you all later this afternoon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam
> I don't feel too good today but hoping meds kick in soon and trying to ignore my ailments.
> How are you?
> You've collected some good fossils there.


Lots of others not posted, too.
It was a good site.
Sometimes the meds will make you feel a bit worse till the body gets used to them.
I'm sorry you're feeling bad.
I'm great, still sorting through my fossils.
But a lesson in 15 minutes, with a good student though, so that's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The last lot look like fossilised twiglets


I'll dip one in Marmite and have a nibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Talking of spirits... we're finishing our day at the Ginstute later tonight. Might have a headache tomorrow


Don't mention gin to wifey! 
She's only just got over the last lot.
Enjoy! 
(the gin, not the headache).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOSH, they're  TINY! You'd have to have a real eagle-eye to spot those. And an educated eagle's-eye to boot!!


I thank you. 
But have to wear special glasses to search, now! 
There are smaller ones and I'll be going through some of the matrix under a microscope later, to find microfossils.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've got one today with out any of the fun - how unfair is that?


Very.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I are going into New Orleans to participate in a Rotary Club fund-raiser today. Should be fun. And the monies they raise go to a great many charities. Their main goal is the world-wide eradication of polio.  Hubby is a member of Rotary, I am a tag-along.
> So see you all later this afternoon!


The eradication of polio is doable! 
Good cause, good luck with that.
And enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now one that almost got me. 


It looks at first glance like another sponge colony, I found several like this, but it doesn't have the correct pores in the surface.
When I cleaned up the reverse, I found this:


This appears to show the broken inner whorls of a marine gastropod (snail), so i conclude that the sponge like thing is actually shell ornamentation for protection against predators and currents from a gastropod something like this :


----------



## johnandjade

just wanted to share some fido pictures... he's redecorated and had some of uncle eds mazuri


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just wanted to share some fido pictures... he's redecorated and had some of uncle eds mazuri
> View attachment 190826
> View attachment 190827


Hello, Fido, old chap.
You're looking good and so's your house! 
(but wash your face, old fellow).


----------



## johnandjade

every last bit!! he loves it, thank you so much ed  


fido is getting ready for hallowe'en


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...........and spirits....





... dram'boo'ie  


(jade came up with this )


----------



## Kristoff

Just dropping in to say hi to everyone. 

Loved your Conquest of Tarifa stories, Sir Adam! 

Been busy for the past few days. 

Thursday night we had an event for wannabe writers (NaNoWriMo if anyone cares to google it). Turned out I was hosting it for Izmir---I had been under the impression I was going to just "help" a little. Here's me actually helping an, hm, aspiring novelist get on the Internet. 



See you all tomorrow - as much as you can see in the Cold Dark Room, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just dropping in to say hi to everyone.
> 
> Loved your Conquest of Tarifa stories, Sir Adam!
> 
> Been busy for the past few days.
> 
> Thursday night we had an event for wannabe writers (NaNoWriMo if anyone cares to google it). Turned out I was hosting it for Izmir---I had been under the impression I was going to just "help" a little. Here's me actually helping an, hm, aspiring novelist get on the Internet.
> View attachment 190831
> 
> 
> See you all tomorrow - as much as you can see in the Cold Dark Room, of course.


How terrific!!! 
Much patience required, I should imagine. 
Take care and see you anon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!
> See you later if we're lucky!






taaadaahh!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 190832
> 
> 
> taaadaahh!!


And as if by magic......................
Hello, sir.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Just dropping in to say hi to everyone.
> 
> Loved your Conquest of Tarifa stories, Sir Adam!
> 
> Been busy for the past few days.
> 
> Thursday night we had an event for wannabe writers (NaNoWriMo if anyone cares to google it). Turned out I was hosting it for Izmir---I had been under the impression I was going to just "help" a little. Here's me actually helping an, hm, aspiring novelist get on the Internet.
> View attachment 190831
> 
> 
> See you all tomorrow - as much as you can see in the Cold Dark Room, of course.




great to have a face to put to another roommate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great to have a face to put to another roommate


Indeed, and a very characterful face at that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And as if by magic......................
> Hello, sir.




guten abent mein fruind, herr adam. 
wie gates??? 


no work for me tomorrow 

glad to see wifey and you had a good time away, sounds like you conquered the light have recharged the mojo 

nearly january!! anymore volunteers?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, and a very characterful face at that.




indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guten abent mein fruind, herr adam.
> wie gates???
> 
> 
> no work for me tomorrow
> 
> glad to see wifey and you had a good time away, sounds like you conquered the light have recharged the mojo
> 
> nearly january!! anymore volunteers?


Alles gut. 
I have Zac popping over tomorrow, so a sort a sort of lesson.
Yes, I feel back on top of things again. 
A newbie lives in Malaga and showed some interest, but it seems their landlady won't let them get a tortoise now, so that's probably that.


----------



## johnandjade

just had to screw this onto a percing in jades ear!! difficult is being polite



then she undone it!!!! 

a
that's 40mins of my life i will never get back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anybody else fancy a trip to Malaga area, Costa del Sol, Southern Spain in Mid January ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Alles gut.
> I have Zac popping over tomorrow, so a sort a sort of lesson.
> Yes, I feel back on top of things again.
> A newbie lives in Malaga and showed some interest, but it seems their landlady won't let them get a tortoise now, so that's probably that.




dr who lessons i presume? . glad you have your wibble back , loved the pictures and stories.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had to screw this onto a percing in jades ear!! difficult is being polite
> View attachment 190841
> 
> 
> then she undone it!!!!
> 
> a
> that's 40mins of my life i will never get back


Goodness.
But they're worth it.
Very small fossils to follow.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> just had to screw this onto a percing in jades ear!! difficult is being polite
> View attachment 190841
> 
> 
> then she undone it!!!!
> 
> a
> that's 40mins of my life i will never get back




oh, i never showed last night, or tonight... i apologise for my dirty nails!! i will give myself a valet tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> oh, i never showed last night, or tonight... i apologise for my dirty nails!! i will give myself a valet tomorrow




yet again, not an euphemism!! 

though it does sound funny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Computer's gone funny.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> But they're worth it.
> Very small fossils to follow.




was telling jade that you had a good find, and that 10million yr old fossils are 'young'!! 

she was as baffled as i am with consept of the time span


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dr who lessons i presume? . glad you have your wibble back , loved the pictures and stories.


Probably Spanish history and palaeontology lessons,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yet again, not an euphemism!!
> 
> though it does sound funny



ha de ha.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Computer's gone funny.









watch out tidgy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably Spanish history and palaeontology lessons,




pass on my regards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was telling jade that you had a good find, and that 10million yr old fossils are 'young'!!
> 
> she was as baffled as i am with consept of the time span


These are probably 6 or 7 million, very young.
When i was a silly lad, i hated history and told the teachers it was nothing in the 4 and a half billion year history of Earth.( i grew up, history is wonderful).
But in that context, when the classic dinosaurs died out 65 million years ago, it's recent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 190843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out tidgy
> View attachment 190844


And with that, she's gone to bed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pass on my regards


Thanks, i shall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Worm tubes. - Serpula, a fan worm.


And about the same size a rather wonderful solitary coral. It's hard to see the septa on this but under the jeweller's loupe, it's beautiful. Very rare. 
One of my best finds at this site



And below, an even smaller marine gastropod (snail).


----------



## johnandjade

im a cereal killer!!!






shallow grave . 


the breakfast that says goodbye in the morning... 'cheerios'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im a cereal killer!!!
> View attachment 190848
> 
> 
> View attachment 190850
> 
> 
> shallow grave .
> 
> 
> the breakfast that says goodbye in the morning... 'cheerios'


And the cereal for our jokes................
.............cornyflakes.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the cereal for our jokes................
> .............cornyflakes.




jukebox playing 'coco pop' music


----------



## johnandjade

I AIN'T AFRAID OF NO TOAST!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jukebox playing 'coco pop' music


And wearing a Puffa Puffa jacket against the Cold in the Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I AIN'T AFRAID OF NO TOAST!


I must find a suitable avatar. 
And we have reached 2500 pages in The Cold Dark Room!!!!! 
Hooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done everybody.
Here's to the next 2,500! 
Love you all!


----------



## johnandjade

mind how you go in the dark,


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must find a suitable avatar.
> And we have reached 2500 pages in The Cold Dark Room!!!!!
> Hooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Well done everybody.
> Here's to the next 2,500!
> Love you all!





all down to you collecting us boss!!


thats the power of the wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A sea urchin.
No spines attached, they fall off when the animal dies. 
In the photo of the top side below, you can see the spine attachment points and the five fold symmetry (relatives of starfish etc.) 
And in the rear centre, unusually not central, in this species is the anus. (where all the lines meet). 


This is much bigger, about 2 inches long. 
Below is the underside with no spines, but the points where it's dozens of tube feet would have emerged.
In the centre is a comparitively large mouth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all down to you collecting us boss!!
> 
> 
> thats the power of the wibble


Much wibbling, indeed!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We're gently wibbling back home on the 23:03 - it's been a good night. Not feeling quite as bad as I expected. You never know; it might be possible to sleep this one off


----------



## johnandjade

seams we have all been suffering in one way or another these days

love that song, brings out the fight to push on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We're gently wibbling back home on the 23:03 - it's been a good night. Not feeling quite as bad as I expected. You never know; it might be possible to sleep this one off


I hope so.
Glad you had a good evening.
Wibble ever onwards!


----------



## johnandjade

there is a site called tortise forum..

there in, there's a cold dark room... 

it's been the meeting of many a good soul, 

we are awesome one and all !


----------



## johnandjade

and now to annoy the neighbors and possibly blow speakers no. 12 - 14


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there is a site called tortise forum..
> 
> there in, there's a cold dark room...
> 
> it's been the meeting of many a good soul,
> 
> we are awesome one and all !


hurrrrrrrrahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now to annoy the neighbors and possibly blow speakers no. 12 - 14


Not playing for me.


----------



## JoesMum

At least the clocks go back an hour tonight. Extra hour in bed. Yay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and now to annoy the neighbors and possibly blow speakers no. 12 - 14


Ah, ok , now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> At least the clocks go back an hour tonight. Extra hour in bed. Yay!


Here, too!!!!!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But it confuses the locals no end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the 50000 post mark is achieved


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks again, Roommates! 
That's an awful lot of wibble. 
Well done all!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hurrrrrrrrahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




mrs B's still wins the prize.


----------



## johnandjade

ok so....



i'm iron man!! 





now im a surfing warewolf that had to practice in the bath, who doesn't like having wet fur


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> At least the clocks go back an hour tonight. Extra hour in bed. Yay!




i have been getting up later so i'm not awake at 0400 :0


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, too!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But it confuses the locals no end.


My Mum used to teach evening classes in rural communities. She had one lady who always had trouble with time-keeping after the clocks changed because her husband flatly refused to change them. Apparently it upset the cows so instead of changing his milking routine to an hour different the whole family had to try and work with their clocks and watches not telling the same time as the rest of the country.


----------



## JoesMum

And home. Good night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is a fossil stalked barnacle or goose barnacle.
It has even preserved it's colour after 7 million years or so which is incredible.


Most species of goose barnacle are patterned grey, or black and white, hence the name of the barnacle goose which has similar markings.
people thought that goose barnacles were the larvae of the geese!


And in the broken section below we see some of the interior lophophore support, the internal structure that holds the filter feeding apparatus of the animal. All barnacles are actually distant relatives of shrimps, with their legs used as filter feeding tentacles and their body armour converted into the barnacle's armour. The larvae are still very shrimp like and mobile but the adults become fixed, or sessile, some anchored direct to a rock, or shell, others, like this goose barnacle,fixed by a stalk to the substrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mrs B's still wins the prize.


Indeed, that was brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My Mum used to teach evening classes in rural communities. She had one lady who always had trouble with time-keeping after the clocks changed because her husband flatly refused to change them. Apparently it upset the cows so instead of changing his milking routine to an hour different the whole family had to try and work with their clocks and watches not telling the same time as the rest of the country.


Most of the Medina here never change their clocks.
It's called Medina time. 
But the modern new town folk do. And i do.
4 times a year! (extra one back and forward for Ramadan).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And home. Good night all


Night night , Linda.
One imagines you'll sleep well tonight! 
Hope so!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok so....
> View attachment 190863
> 
> 
> i'm iron man!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 190864
> 
> 
> now im a surfing warewolf that had to practice in the bath, who doesn't like having wet fur


That second one is genuinely rather scary!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And we're not forgetting all those wonderful Roommates who are currently not posting so much or at all.
May they be happy wibbling wherever they may be!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That second one is genuinely rather scary!




don't i look muscular:/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we're not forgetting all those wonderful Roommates who are currently not posting so much or at all.
> May they be happy wibbling wherever they may be!




may the wibble be you all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't i look muscular:/


Yeah, just like me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, just like me.



my armpit hair is where it's ment to be though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my armpit hair is where it's ment to be though


Yeah, well, I'm special. 
Or a mutant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the pick of the fossils from Tarifa.
A beautiful bryozoan colony, an inch and a half across, wonderfully preserved. (though broken in two and glued back together by yours truly.)
It's a 'moss animal', a single, tiny, filter feeding animal lived in each of the tiny holes in it. 


And closer to see more detail. 


And closer still. Look at the amazing preservation of this fossil.


And on the reverse more organic remains and some other bits of bryozoans, including a different species or two.


All in all, a remarkable specimen.
Hooray!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is a fossil stalked barnacle or goose barnacle.
> It has even preserved it's colour after 7 million years or so which is incredible.
> View attachment 190865
> 
> Most species of goose barnacle are patterned grey, or black and white, hence the name of the barnacle goose which has similar markings.
> people thought that goose barnacles were the larvae of the geese!
> View attachment 190866
> 
> And in the broken section below we see some of the interior lophophore support, the internal structure that holds the filter feeding apparatus of the animal. All barnacles are actually distant relatives of shrimps, with their legs used as filter feeding tentacles and their body armour converted into the barnacle's armour. The larvae are still very shrimp like and mobile but the adults become fixed, or sessile, some anchored direct to a rock, or shell, others, like this goose barnacle,fixed by a stalk to the substrate.
> View attachment 190867


Fascinating!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Fascinating!!!!!!!


I think so, too.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> At least the clocks go back an hour tonight. Extra hour in bed. Yay!


Hmmmm... Over here, we don't change until Nov 6.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> My Mum used to teach evening classes in rural communities. She had one lady who always had trouble with time-keeping after the clocks changed because her husband flatly refused to change them. Apparently it upset the cows so instead of changing his milking routine to an hour different the whole family had to try and work with their clocks and watches not telling the same time as the rest of the country.


HOORAY for him!!!!!!
Not all of our States accept Daylight Savings Time either. Hawaii does not, and most of Arizona does not- but the Navajo reservations in Arizona DO!  I dislike the change myself: just pick one or the other and stick with it!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> mrs B's still wins the prize.


Fankoo, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyhow, when we got back from the abandoned conquest of Tarifa, we discovered that earlier that day, the lovely postman had tried to deliver to us a parcel from one of our lovely Cold Dark Roomers in The USA. 
So the next afternoon, I walked up the hill, through the Medina, to the local Post Office. 
It's quite a walk, but a nice one and the weather was perfect.
And at least they've started dropping off the parcels here and not in the dreaded new town.
So I took the opportunity to post a package to a friend in the UK which had been waiting for weeks, paid my Council tax for two years (about £9 a year!) and excitedly collected my parcel and took it into the local hotel bar to open it. (quite a big box). 
More on this tomorrow, as I'm a bit tired, but it was a wonderful surprise for many reasons......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Cold Dark Room.
Night, night Cold Dark Roommates.
To absent friends.


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, everyone! 
We have some new torts here.


Anyone willing to help ID them?  

This is our loot from a nearby village of Sigacik. The fortress surrounding it dates back to the 16th century.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Happy Sunday. 

It's very foggy outside here. It was starting as we got home last night. Fog is very common in the Medway valley at this time of year. Some days we only have to go a couple of miles to discover the rest of the county has daylight!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Morning, everyone!
> We have some new torts here.
> View attachment 190890
> 
> Anyone willing to help ID them?
> 
> This is our loot from a nearby village of Sigacik. The fortress surrounding it dates back to the 16th century.
> View attachment 190891


That looks like a good day out. I'm off to Google Sigacik


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That looks like a good day out. I'm off to Google Sigacik


Morning, Linda!! If you visit Izmir area or Kusadasi, it's worth paying a visit to the Sigacik Sunday bazaar inside the fortress for local food and handcrafts, followed by a trip to the ruins of ancient Teos.  Despite all his flaws, our current mayor has put us on the map.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda!! If you visit Izmir area or Kusadasi, it's worth paying a visit to the Sigacik Sunday bazaar inside the fortress for local food and handcrafts, followed by a trip to the ruins of ancient Teos.  Despite all his flaws, our current mayor has put us on the map.


We went to Kusadasi a few years ago. We spent a week in Turkey - started in Istanbul, then a couple of days in Kapadokya and finished in Kusadasi. 

We absolutely loved it. And the fish. We ate the best fish ever in Turkey 

It's on the list to return to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, everyone!
> We have some new torts here.
> View attachment 190890
> 
> Anyone willing to help ID them?
> 
> This is our loot from a nearby village of Sigacik. The fortress surrounding it dates back to the 16th century.
> View attachment 190891


Good afternoon, Lena.
Not sure about those tortoise species, but tropical, I should imagine.
Love the fortress gate, we are all getting very historical (rather than hysterical) in The Cold Dark Room at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Happy Sunday.
> 
> It's very foggy outside here. It was starting as we got home last night. Fog is very common in the Medway valley at this time of year. Some days we only have to go a couple of miles to discover the rest of the county has daylight!


Good afternoon, Linda.
I don't think we've had fog here in Fes in 11 years! 
But it does occur elsewhere in the country of course. 
Nice sunny day again today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We went to Kusadasi a few years ago. We spent a week in Turkey - started in Istanbul, then a couple of days in Kapadokya and finished in Kusadasi.
> 
> We absolutely loved it. And the fish. We ate the best fish ever in Turkey
> 
> It's on the list to return to


I've been a few times.
I love Turkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Room! 
Good morning, Cold Dark Roommates! 
Just a note about the armpit hair remark yesterday evening.
My armpit hair doesn't grow in my armpits, but an inch or two further along on my underarm. 
Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, in the Hotel Batha bar, I unwrapped my big box from the USA with fingers shaking with excitement.
I had a beer and a Black Label chaser to calm my nerves. 
The first thing was bubblewrap! 
The kind with the big bubbles. 
This I kept, transferring it into my black shoulder bag, as bubblewrap always comes in useful and wifey can spend hours popping the bubbles.
It keeps her off the streets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next in the parcel, was some pages of a newspaper, used for packing at the bottom.
This was from an American newspaper and I always read anything I get my mits on, so I unravelled the crumpled up pages and read them. 
It was mainly a few pages of the children's section with an interesting, illustrated, double-page section on zebras and several pages of cartoons. 
Some that I was familiar with like Peanuts and Garfield, others that were new to me. There was also an interesting article on a holocaust survivor and why we should never forget. 
I threw the newspaper and the box away, or rather gave it to the barman, whom i'm friendly with, and he disposed of it. 
The box was too big to fit in my bag and i didn't want to carry it for half an hour all the way down the hill back home. But I kept the delivery information. 
Then after examining the rest of the contents, I packed the rest of the stuff in my bag and walked home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of the objects in the box was a Rubbermaid container about 9 inches long, 6 wide and two deep.
This was very interesting to me, as i'd heard the term 'Rubbermaid' used frequently on this forum, for keeping tortoises in , and had assumed they were enormous plastic or rubber tanks, used for storing garden stuffs or as water troughs. 
It seems that they come in all shapes and sizes and are the American equivalent of Tupperware, for food storage. 
So, I learned something new.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Cold Dark Room!
> Good morning, Cold Dark Roommates!
> Just a note about the armpit hair remark yesterday evening.
> My armpit hair doesn't grow in my armpits, but an inch or two further along on my underarm.
> Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On the way home, I passed a touristy souvenir shop that keeps a small selection of minerals and fossils, so I stopped off , had a peek, and did some lovely haggling , coming away with a real bargain. 
This is _Hollardops merocristata _from the middle Devonian period, so about 390 million years old. Much older than the Tarifa stuff. 
This first picture is of its head or Cephalon. This trilobite is often found half curled up in death. Others could completely enroll, like woodlice, while others were more inflexible and couldn't at all. 


Here is a photo of where the head and body are joined.


And more detail of the thorax and pygidium.(tail section) . 


And a close up of part of the head.
You can see here some detail of the lumps on the glabella (forehead) and also the compound eyes, some trilobites had excellent eyes, others farily standard and some were blind.Hollardop's eyes were raised on little turrets, suggesting it may have spent time buried in soft sediment with just its eyes poking out, like some crabs and fish do today.


The specimen has been rather scratched and battered during a poor attempt at preparation, so that got the price right down, but it's still pretty good.
Happy! 

,


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the way home, I passed a touristy souvenir shop that keeps a small selection of minerals and fossils, so I stopped off , had a peek, and did some lovely haggling , coming away with a real bargain.
> This is _Hollardops merocristata _from the middle Devonian period, so about 390 million years old. Much older than the Tarifa stuff.
> This first picture is of its head or Cephalon. This trilobite is often found half curled up in death. Others could completely enroll, like woodlice, while others were more inflexible and couldn't at all.
> View attachment 190900
> 
> Here is a photo of where the head and body are joined.
> View attachment 190901
> 
> And more detail of the thorax and pygidium.(tail section) .
> View attachment 190902
> 
> And a close up of part of the head.
> You can see here some detail of the lumps on the glabella (forehead) and also the compound eyes, some trilobites had excellent eyes, others farily standard and some were blind.Hollardop's eyes were raised on little turrets, suggesting it may have spent time buried in soft sediment with just its eyes poking out, like some crabs and fish do today.
> View attachment 190903
> 
> The specimen has been rather scratched and battered during a poor attempt at preparation, so that got the price right down, but it's still pretty good.
> Happy!
> 
> ,


Cool!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So back to the Rubbermaid, if you can bear the suspense people.
Inside was:


Golly, what could it Bea?
Actually, i already knew, but still very exciting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Homemade peanut butter cookies from Louisiana ! ! ! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They were delicious!
Really buttery and most scruuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, thank you, thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What the added ingredient was (the little specks), i really have no idea.
wifey isn't certain, but guessed at liquorice.


----------



## Kristoff

Look who's looking forward to Halloween!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And there was a lovely birthday message in a card.
Here is the card in its current position on our rather cluttered video and dvd section.
It's got tortoises on it! 
Naturally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Look who's looking forward to Halloween!
> View attachment 190907



By the pricking of my thumbs! 
I'm scared..........


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Look who's looking forward to Halloween!
> View attachment 190907


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the final pressie was the bestest thing in the world ever! 


Not just a book, but a pop up book! 


And from the excellent Smithsonian, so most of the science is accurate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pterosaurs were not dinosaurs, but a separate reptile group that dominated the skies for millions of years.
Birds are dinosaurs, evolved from a dinosaur group.
So pterosaurs are extinct but dinosaurs aren't. 
Here is a pterosaur tooth from here in Morocco.
Fairly rare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So a very big thank you to a smashing friend for a most excellent parcel. 
What a lovely place this Cold Dark Room is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, Zacariah's come to play, so I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I hope you've had a good weekend. 

I have had to give up on a tort that needs help before I say something that I regret. I want to say things that would get me banned. Feeling disappointed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I hope you've had a good weekend.
> 
> I have had to give up on a tort that needs help before I say something that I regret. I want to say things that would get me banned. Feeling disappointed


Splendid weekend, thanks.
Another newbie not taking advice?
I've been taking a break from it.
You can't win 'em all.
Very frustrating, though.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid weekend, thanks.
> Another newbie not taking advice?
> I've been taking a break from it.
> You can't win 'em all.
> Very frustrating, though.


Yup. Been here a fortnight and cannot/will not see their reasoning is faulty. Won't take much finding. All I can say is that I tried.


----------



## lixxy990

Hiya everyone, this probably seems like a silly question however how tall should and outside run be for a tortoise I have the correct measurements for everything else but how tall? Sinse my family are building one thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Hiya everyone, this probably seems like a silly question however how tall should and outside run be for a tortoise I have the correct measurements for everything else but how tall? Sinse my family are building one thanks


Hi, there.
Tall enough so that the tortoise cannot escape, some species are pretty good climbers. Some like the edges to help provide shade, as well.
Maximum height doesn't really matter, it's up to you, but it's better if the sun can get into the enclosure easily, so not to high to block the natural light.


----------



## lixxy990

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, there.
> Tall enough so that the tortoise cannot escape, some species are pretty good climbers. Some like the edges to help provide shade, as well.
> Maximum height doesn't really matter, it's up to you, but it's better if the sun can get into the enclosure easily, so not to high to block the natural light.



Thanks so much, that is what I thought, what measurements would u say?


----------



## JoesMum

lixxy990 said:


> Hiya everyone, this probably seems like a silly question however how tall should and outside run be for a tortoise I have the correct measurements for everything else but how tall? Sinse my family are building one thanks


Not a silly question at all. They are surprisingly good climbers so it is important to get the sides high enough. 

Two to three times the length of your tort's shell is probably the minimum. You can help it by capping the corners and edges so there's an overhang which means your tort won't be able to escape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Thanks so much, that is what I thought, what measurements would u say?


I agree with Joe's mum, above, 3 times the length of your tortoise should be plenty.


----------



## lixxy990

JoesMum said:


> Not a silly question at all. They are surprisingly good climbers so it is important to get the sides high enough.
> 
> Two to three times the length of your tort's shell is probably the minimum. You can help it by capping the corners and edges so there's an overhang which means your tort won't be able to escape.



Thanks so much will take that in sorry


----------



## lixxy990

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree with Joe's mum, above, 3 times the length of your tortoise should be plenty.


Yes thanks u xx


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I hope you've had a good weekend.
> 
> I have had to give up on a tort that needs help before I say something that I regret. I want to say things that would get me banned. Feeling disappointed


So sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the secret ingredient in my butter cookies was............................
..................Earl Grey tea!


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me today I've been very busy - back to work tomorrow 
Good to see you are all well - some witty and interesting posts today.

I'm still almost deaf but feel better today.
Lola is still not right.
Comes out of his hide late, has something to eat then goes back to bed.
I had another good look at him but nothing obvious externally.
No poop but more urates in wee.
I've been giving long soaks ,aloe, cucumber and even a small tomato over weekend to try to get things moving so hopefully that will help.
He is still eating but just looks downright miserable.
I'd rather stay home and keep an eye on him tomorrow.
I'd take him with me but that would probably stress him out
- it stresses me out and I'm used to it!
Anyway must get myself some sleep so Nos da and see you soon.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the secret ingredient in my butter cookies was............................
> ..................Earl Grey tea!



hmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me today I've been very busy - back to work tomorrow
> Good to see you are all well - some witty and interesting posts today.
> 
> I'm still almost deaf but feel better today.
> Lola is still not right.
> Comes out of his hide late, has something to eat then goes back to bed.
> I had another good look at him but nothing obvious externally.
> No poop but more urates in wee.
> I've been giving long soaks ,aloe, cucumber and even a small tomato over weekend to try to get things moving so hopefully that will help.
> He is still eating but just looks downright miserable.
> I'd rather stay home and keep an eye on him tomorrow.
> I'd take him with me but that would probably stress him out
> - it stresses me out and I'm used to it!
> Anyway must get myself some sleep so Nos da and see you soon.


Evening, Lyn.
Oh, dear, sorry about your deafness but really glad you're at least feeling a bit better. 
Please send our love and best wishes to Lola.
I know how worried i get when Tidgy goes through a funny phase or a brief spell of not doing much. 
I'm sure he'll be alright in a bit. 
Sleep well and best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> hmmmm


Honest, Cameron, it really works and is just tea.................
..............I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey it's late! 
a quarter past 6 in the morning! 
Been studying all night. 
Better go to bed.
Night night Roommates! 
See you soon!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I hope you've had a good weekend.
> 
> I have had to give up on a tort that needs help before I say something that I regret. I want to say things that would get me banned. Feeling disappointed


Can't win 'em all, as Adam said, but I have no doubt your comments will help a lot of sensible lurkers now and in the future. Well done, JoesMum. You rock!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates hope you all had a great weekend and are ready to face the week ahead. happy hallowe'en!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates hope you all had a great weekend and are ready to face the week ahead. happy hallowe'en!


I'm working the weekend ! But I will have some Bud and sleep this morning when I get off work !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. It's Monday. There's a pile of ironing that must be tackled today and my back aches (I pulled a muscle on Saturday morning while getting dressed  )

On the positive side, the sun is out and it's looking rather lovely outdoors so a walk is in order if only to loosen up a few muscles


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Can't win 'em all, as Adam said, but I have no doubt your comments will help a lot of sensible lurkers now and in the future. Well done, JoesMum. You rock!


I have to admit to laughing when his response to my quit post was


> Yeah, and I am not picking up poop with my bare hands either. Thank you.




Especially as it hadn't even been mentioned in the thread! It sounds like one of my kids aged about 13 flouncing out of the room and slamming the door.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning, gang.
I'm looking around on the internet for a hotel bargain for my next trip to Georgia for Thanksgiving to visit my mother.
If I can book one with a shower that has the rails in it, then maybe my mother can spend a few evenings with me.


----------



## Kristoff

This is what I thought Adam's post after the Spain trip would look like. 

These are hubby's treasures from the enormous Riga Central Market ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riga_Central_Market ). As of today we go on a two-month-long pork sausage and caviar diet.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm working the weekend ! But I will have some Bud and sleep this morning when I get off work !




way hey


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It's Monday. There's a pile of ironing that must be tackled today and my back aches (I pulled a muscle on Saturday morning while getting dressed  )
> 
> On the positive side, the sun is out and it's looking rather lovely outdoors so a walk is in order if only to loosen up a few muscles




morning mum, sorry about your back


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, gang.
> I'm looking around on the internet for a hotel bargain for my next trip to Georgia for Thanksgiving to visit my mother.
> If I can book one with a shower that has the rails in it, then maybe my mother can spend a few evenings with me.




morning ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 190960
> 
> This is what I thought Adam's post after the Spain trip would look like.
> 
> These are hubby's treasures from the enormous Riga Central Market ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riga_Central_Market ). As of today we go on a two-month-long pork sausage and caviar diet.


I officially like your husband.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed


Morning John.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John.




how are you today?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I officially like your husband.


Me too


----------



## JoesMum

Having done nothing for the last few days, Joe has decided to get up and bask in today's sunshine for a change. I doubt he'll bother to graze. 

Overnight minimum tonight of 8C forecast, but tomorrow night is forecast at 4C so it looks like first thing Wednesday morning for Joe's big sleep. 

I'm trying to hibernate him when he and the fridge are at roughly the same temperature. It seems kindest.


----------



## JoesMum

The setup - towels and bottles are just space fillers to stabilise temperature. The wire is a thermometer probe.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> way hey


Bud's in a 1/2 hour !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Bud's in a 1/2 hour !










5hrs for me still


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The setup - towels and bottles are just space fillers to stabilise temperature. The wire is a thermometer probe.
> View attachment 190965
> 
> View attachment 190966
> 
> View attachment 190967




that would make a good beer fridge


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> that would make a good beer fridge


You would open the door too often


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You would open the door too often



very true:/ 

looks like joe will be very snug in there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates hope you all had a great weekend and are ready to face the week ahead. happy hallowe'en!


Good afternoon, John! 
Happy Halloween!
There's something creeping in the corners of the Cold Dark Room! 
And it's not even 4 O'clock yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm working the weekend ! But I will have some Bud and sleep this morning when I get off work !


Have a good one Gramps! 
But be careful.
Something evil is lurking in the Cold and Dark.
And it doesn't like Bud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It's Monday. There's a pile of ironing that must be tackled today and my back aches (I pulled a muscle on Saturday morning while getting dressed  )
> 
> On the positive side, the sun is out and it's looking rather lovely outdoors so a walk is in order if only to loosen up a few muscles


Good afternoon, Linda.
I pulled on in my neck and now cannot turn my head to the left.
This means I can't see what's moving under the false moonlight created by the jellyfish. 
Somethings lurking in here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning, gang.
> I'm looking around on the internet for a hotel bargain for my next trip to Georgia for Thanksgiving to visit my mother.
> If I can book one with a shower that has the rails in it, then maybe my mother can spend a few evenings with me.


That'd be good! Love to your mum. 
Good morning, Ed! 
It's Halloween and my heart is beating. 
Which is normal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 190960
> 
> This is what I thought Adam's post after the Spain trip would look like.
> 
> These are hubby's treasures from the enormous Riga Central Market ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riga_Central_Market ). As of today we go on a two-month-long pork sausage and caviar diet.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Fairly similar, but I only do real caviar, of course! 
I just nearly screamed when something touched my foot! 
But it was only my other foot..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Having done nothing for the last few days, Joe has decided to get up and bask in today's sunshine for a change. I doubt he'll bother to graze.
> 
> Overnight minimum tonight of 8C forecast, but tomorrow night is forecast at 4C so it looks like first thing Wednesday morning for Joe's big sleep.
> 
> I'm trying to hibernate him when he and the fridge are at roughly the same temperature. It seems kindest.


I'm terrified of hibernating the Tidge in the fridge. 
So she's overwintering again.
It's just not getting cold yet, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The setup - towels and bottles are just space fillers to stabilise temperature. The wire is a thermometer probe.
> View attachment 190965
> 
> View attachment 190966
> 
> View attachment 190967


Very nice.
Might try to set up something similar for next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Cold Dark Roommates.!
It's only Halloween! 
And it's freezing in here! 
(the Cold Dark Room, not my apartment which is nicely warm.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Abramsmytankturtle 
Happy birthday and a Happy Halloween! 
Hope you had a smashing weekend and are feeling okay today. 
Any cake for us ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Adam's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Cold Dark Roommates.!
> It's only Halloween!
> And it's freezing in here!
> (the Cold Dark Room, not my apartment which is nicely warm.)
> View attachment 190973




evening guv! very nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evening guv! very nice


Good evening, John. 
All done for the day ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> All done for the day ?




yip, bailed out early. beer time 

how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, bailed out early. beer time
> 
> how are you?


Painful neck, but otherwise splendid, thanks! 
Though a bit scared
There's something lurking in the Dark and Cold..........................
And it doesn't wear socks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Painful neck, but otherwise splendid, thanks!
> Though a bit scared
> There's something lurking in the Dark and Cold..........................
> And it doesn't wear socks.




ooooohhh (spooky noise)  

sorry to hear about your neck  

bet it was the meerkats


----------



## JoesMum

What's this about someone being a pain in the neck?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> What's this about someone being a pain in the neck?




merkats are at it again mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ooooohhh (spooky noise)
> 
> sorry to hear about your neck
> 
> bet it was the meerkats


Just slept awkwardly, i think.
But I expect it was their fault anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What's this about someone being a pain in the neck?


Something creeping about in the Cold and Dark.
And I can't quite turn my head far enough to see it. 
Not that i could in the Dark, anyway.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just slept awkwardly, i think.
> But I expect it was their fault anyway.




indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's horrible!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Something creeping about in the Cold and Dark.
> And I can't quite turn my head far enough to see it.
> Not that i could in the Dark, anyway.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 190986
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's horrible!





ahhhh!!!! snow leopard, save us from the horror!!


----------



## johnandjade

new barmaid is a bit lazy


----------



## johnandjade

have to dig out a scary film for tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhhh!!!! snow leopard, save us from the horror!!


The snow leopard is quivering in fear behind a large pile of carrots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have to dig out a scary film for tonight


I think there's a "My Little Pony" movie.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think there's a "My Little Pony" movie.


I commend the Barbie movie to you for horror. I still haven't recovered from having to take my daughter to it all those years ago. 

The Tigger Movie was pretty terrible too, but I slept through that (really!  )


----------



## Killerrookie

Happy Halloween :3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I commend the Barbie movie to you for horror. I still haven't recovered from having to take my daughter to it all those years ago.
> 
> The Tigger Movie was pretty terrible too, but I slept through that (really!  )


I think I would die. 
Another good reason for not having kids..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Happy Halloween :3


Austin!!!!!!!
Long time no see! 
Happy Halloween! 
How are you, my friend ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Austin!!!!!!!
> Long time no see!
> Happy Halloween!
> How are you, my friend ?


I'm happy you remember. XD
I'm doing well thanks! Having my ups and downs today but I'll be fine! How are you and the wife


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Abramsmytankturtle
> Happy birthday and a Happy Halloween!
> Hope you had a smashing weekend and are feeling okay today.
> Any cake for us ?



Thank you Adam! It's been a splendid weekend of festivities!!


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Happy Halloween :3



happy hallowe'en


----------



## johnandjade

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Thank you Adam! It's been a splendid weekend of festivities!!




happy birthday


----------



## johnandjade

chippy called in for tea, film picked



(never seen) 

fido has made a crop circle


and needs the cooked pant removed:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm happy you remember. XD
> I'm doing well thanks! Having my ups and downs today but I'll be fine! How are you and the wife


I remember! 
It's nice to hear from you.
wifey, Tidgy and i are just great, thanks! 
Tidgy got into the calendar again, I'm pretty happy and doing some studying, wifey's enjoying Halloween..........
All good here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Thank you Adam! It's been a splendid weekend of festivities!!


I'm glad, Craig.
45, eh ?
You're catching me up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chippy called in for tea, film picked
> View attachment 190992
> 
> 
> (never seen)
> 
> fido has made a crop circle
> View attachment 190993
> 
> and needs the cooked pant removed:/


Doo, doo, doo, doo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Twighlight Zone music).


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember!
> It's nice to hear from you.
> wifey, Tidgy and i are just great, thanks!
> Tidgy got into the calendar again, I'm pretty happy and doing some studying, wifey's enjoying Halloween..........
> All good here.


That's good to hear *^*)/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That's good to hear *^*)/


Halloween party tonight ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Halloween party tonight ?


More like relaxing


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Abramsmytankturtle
> Happy birthday and a Happy Halloween!
> Hope you had a smashing weekend and are feeling okay today.
> Any cake for us ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> More like relaxing


Well, watch a horror movie then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 191000


@Abramsmytankturtle 
Gramps sends you greetings, too, Craig.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a good one Gramps!
> But be careful.
> Something evil is lurking in the Cold and Dark.
> And it doesn't like Bud!


Only a monster would dislike Bud !


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, watch a horror movie then!


Have to go buy new foggers for the torts than head home and watch a movie probably :3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Only a monster would dislike Bud !


Well, it is Halloween! 
Some people are even drinking Coors!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Have to go buy new foggers for the torts than head home and watch a movie probably :3


How are your torts, all good ?


----------



## Lyn W

What is a ghost's favourite game?

Hide and shriek!!!!

Happy Hallowe'en to one and all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What is a ghost's favourite game?
> 
> Hide and shriek!!!!
> 
> Happy Hallowe'en to one and all!


Happy Halloween, Lyn!!! 
Something is coming................................
"Like one, that on a lonely road,
"Doth walk in fear and dread,
"And having once turn'd round , walks on,
"And turns no more his head,
"Because he knows, a frightful fiend,
"Doth close behind him tread."


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think there's a "My Little Pony" movie.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it is Halloween!
> Some people are even drinking Coors!


Shame shame isn't Coors a brand name for lemonade?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


I am not even going to watch it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shame shame isn't Coors a brand name for lemonade?


You'll have to ask Ken.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How are your torts, all good ?


Sorry was busy and yes they all are! Actually soon I'm about to get three more sulcatas since I can't get enough of them XD 
Luie is bigger than my hand now @[email protected])
So what are you up too?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Sorry was busy and yes they all are! Actually soon I'm about to get three more sulcatas since I can't get enough of them XD
> Luie is bigger than my hand now @[email protected])
> So what are you up too?!?


Still trying to help the Greek torts in the area, working on a complete classification of bacteria and trying to identify some fossils i just found in Spain.
All good stuff, but very time consuming.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still trying to help the Greek torts in the area, working on a complete classification of bacteria and trying to identify some fossils i just found in Spain.
> All good stuff, but very time consuming.


Actually sounds fun to me!
Helping a animal or even another Human being is always a great satisfaction also.

We also got a new dog! She was going to be put down so we adopted her. Another pitbull XD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Actually sounds fun to me!
> Helping a animal or even another Human being is always a great satisfaction also.
> 
> We also got a new dog! She was going to be put down so we adopted her. Another pitbull XD


Good for you! 
Yep, it's always good to do something for someone else.
(for a change.........)


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good for you!
> Yep, it's always good to do something for someone else.
> (for a change.........)


Yup ^~^)
Gosh I'm ready for thanksgiving and Christmas! School is stressful and I'm ready to relax and sleep in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What"s this ?


In the room:


With this ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yup ^~^)
> Gosh I'm ready for thanksgiving and Christmas! School is stressful and I'm ready to relax and sleep in.


I can believe it. 
We don't do Thanksgiving here, of course, but wifey loves Christmas. 
We do two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And together...........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to ask Ken.



Coors is pasteurized beer made in Golden Colorado......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Coors is pasteurized beer made in Golden Colorado......


Yep, and the biggest brewing facility in the world, I believe. 
Ken loves it, Grandpa hates it. 
Evening, Maggie. 
Happy Halloween.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to ask Ken.


Ken knows Torts ! I know ( my ) Bud !
It's true ask me ? But it's Halloween!I hope everybody is eating drinking and most of all happy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Ken knows Torts ! I know ( my ) Bud !
> It's true ask me ? But it's Halloween!I hope everybody is eating drinking and most of all happy !


I think you know a bit 'bout torts too, Gramps.
Yeah, we're all happy here! 
You ,


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you know a bit 'bout torts too, Gramps.
> Yeah, we're all happy here!
> You ,


What we are drinking !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What we are drinking !


Neat vodka.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neat vodka.


That more then I can handle ! But raise a glass to all !


----------



## Killerrookie

Where can I get some peat moss? Silly question but curious XD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That more then I can handle ! But raise a glass to all !


Bless you, Grandpa! 
And wifey also says; " Enjoy your Bud, Happy Halloween! "
(Tidgy would, but she's asleep.)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Halloween, Lyn!!!
> Something is coming................................
> "Like one, that on a lonely road,
> "Doth walk in fear and dread,
> "And having once turn'd round , walks on,
> "And turns no more his head,
> "Because he knows, a frightful fiend,
> "Doth close behind him tread."


Ah yes the Ancient Mariner great poem!
If something is coming it will get me as I can't hear it, so I'm easy pickings!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Where can I get some peat moss? Silly question but curious XD


Blimey, mate, I live in Morocco! 
Not the faintest idea.
Try Amazon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah yes the Ancient Mariner great poem!
> If something is coming it will get me as I can't hear it, so I'm easy pickings!


Indeed, Coleridge. 
Splendid stuff, know it all by heart.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, mate, I live in Morocco!
> Not the faintest idea.
> Try Amazon.


Making me laugh there XD


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates!
> View attachment 191011


Now I'll have nightmares!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Making me laugh there XD


Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now I'll have nightmares!


Good! 
I love nightmares.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good!
> I love nightmares.


If I have them I never remember them.
had one today when I got home though
Lola hadn't moved an inch from his hide all day, not to eat or wee
He was in exactly the same position as I left him this morning
I thought he had died!
Boy, did I panic?
He was Ok though had a nice long soak and was quite alert.
Ate some - but not as much as usual.
I hope it is just a seasonal change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ANTAGONISH

Yesterday, upon the stair,
I met a man who wasn't there,
He wasn't there again today,
I wish, i wish, he'd go away. 

When i came home last night, at three,
The man was waiting there for me.
But when i looked around the hall,
i couldn't see him there at all! 
Go away, go away, don't you come back any more! 
Go away, go away and please don't slam the door....

Last night I saw upon the stair,
A little man who wasn't there.
He wasn't there again today,
Oh, how I wish he'd go away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If I have them I never remember them.
> had one today when I got home though
> Lola hadn't moved an inch from his hide all day, not to eat or wee
> He was in exactly the same position as I left him this morning
> I thought he had died!
> Boy, did I panic?
> He was Ok though had a nice long soak and was quite alert.
> Ate some - but not as much as usual.
> I hope it is just a seasonal change.


I hope so, too.
We tend to over-worry. 
But we also know that it doesn't mean it's nothing. 
Tidgy does this to me, often.
But she's fine. 
I'm sure Lola will be, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so, too.
> We tend to over-worry.
> But we also know that it doesn't mean it's nothing.
> Tidgy does this to me, often.
> But she's fine.
> I'm sure Lola will be, too.


I think we'll have to see the vet for an xray to make sure there's nothing I can't see going on.
Still no poop and its been about 12 days now.
I do worry a lot about him.
Anyway must try to get some sleep.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday!!
Nos Da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think we'll have to see the vet for an xray to make sure there's nothing I can't see going on.
> Still no poop and its been about 12 days now.
> I do worry a lot about him.
> Anyway must try to get some sleep.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday!!
> Nos Da!


Night , Lyn! 
Did you try a car trip ?
But a vet visit is probably a good idea, just to be sure.
Of course you worry. 
If you didn't, i wouldn't like you as much. 
Love to Lola.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*THE ARMADILLO*
_Adam Allan Poe
_
Once upon a Cold Room, darkly, while I wibbled, sweet and sparkly,
Over many a dull and blasted book of bacteria lore--
While I nodded, drunkly napping; suddenly there came a tapping,
As of someone gently rapping, rapping at the Cold Room's door.
"Tis my friend, John", I muttered,"tapping at the CDR.---
Only this and nothing more."


But it wasn't. 
It was an armadillo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not too much Halloween fun, today. 
I'll see you soon, Roommates, off for another break. 
I'll probably pop in occasionally as i need to see what's happening with the calendar.
I am NOT sulking, just need to do some work. 
take care of yourselves and each other. 
Love
Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What"s this ?
> View attachment 191007
> 
> In the room:
> View attachment 191008
> 
> With this ????
> View attachment 191009




looking as glamorous as ever wifey


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates!
> View attachment 191011





WAHHHH!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neat vodka.





= messy head


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Where can I get some peat moss? Silly question but curious XD




i'm sure i seen some on amazon


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *THE ARMADILLO*
> _Adam Allan Poe
> _
> Once upon a Cold Room, darkly, while I wibbled, sweet and sparkly,
> Over many a dull and blasted book of bacteria lore--
> While I nodded, drunkly napping; suddenly there came a tapping,
> As of someone gently rapping, rapping at the Cold Room's door.
> "Tis my friend, John", I muttered,"tapping at the CDR.---
> Only this and nothing more."
> 
> 
> But it wasn't.
> It was an armadillo.




....the tell tale fart


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too much Halloween fun, today.
> I'll see you soon, Roommates, off for another break.
> I'll probably pop in occasionally as i need to see what's happening with the calendar.
> I am NOT sulking, just need to do some work.
> take care of yourselves and each other.
> Love
> Adam.




love to you, wifey, the tidge and zac!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. November already 

My back is less sore today, thank goodness. Having had 2 operations on it in the past, I'm always terrified that it might lead to something worse. 

Ooh. I just realised it's 5C outside. Today's the day then. Time to go get Joe. See you later


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, hope we didn't have too many nightmares 

struggle to get out of bed this morning back, toe and wrist not wanting to play ball today :/ 

ach well, time to wake the brain, positivity and a wibble shall endure 

have a happy day friends


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. November already
> 
> My back is less sore today, thank goodness. Having had 2 operations on it in the past, I'm always terrified that it might lead to something worse.
> 
> Ooh. I just realised it's 5C outside. Today's the day then. Time to go get Joe. See you later




good morning mum . sorry you're still suffering drop in temp here today as well

we call it t shirt weather 

big kiss for joe, have a good sleep and we look forward to your awakening


----------



## JoesMum

That's it. It's done. Joe is weighed and boxed. 

He's a convenient 3.355 kg which makes the maths easy. It's a problem if his weight drops to 3.015kg (let's call that 3kg for simplicity) I doubt it will get anywhere close.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That's it. It's done. Joe is weighed and boxed.
> 
> He's a convenient 3.355 kg which makes the maths easy. It's a problem if his weight drops to 3.015kg (let's call that 3kg for simplicity) I doubt it will get anywhere close.




have a good snooze joe


----------



## Kristoff

Hope everyone survived Halloween! 



JoesMum said:


> That's it. It's done. Joe is weighed and boxed.
> 
> He's a convenient 3.355 kg which makes the maths easy. It's a problem if his weight drops to 3.015kg (let's call that 3kg for simplicity) I doubt it will get anywhere close.



Sweet dreams, big Joe! <3


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That's it. It's done. Joe is weighed and boxed.
> 
> He's a convenient 3.355 kg which makes the maths easy. It's a problem if his weight drops to 3.015kg (let's call that 3kg for simplicity) I doubt it will get anywhere close.


Friggin' frightening!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Friggin' frightening!!




morning ed!


----------



## johnandjade

porridge with golden syrup


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed!


Good morning.
I'll be in and out. Mostly out.


----------



## johnandjade

tailored advertising strikes again


----------



## Killerrookie

Told my girlfriend that there's a specie of tortoise called Pancake Tortoise and showed pictures.
She freaked out and now wants one XD


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Told my girlfriend that there's a specie of tortoise called Pancake Tortoise and showed pictures.
> She freaked out and now wants one XD





they are pretty awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love to you, wifey, the tidge and zac!!


Thanks, John. 
Happy November!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. November already
> 
> My back is less sore today, thank goodness. Having had 2 operations on it in the past, I'm always terrified that it might lead to something worse.
> 
> Ooh. I just realised it's 5C outside. Today's the day then. Time to go get Joe. See you later


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Glad your backs recovering.
Happy November!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, hope we didn't have too many nightmares
> 
> struggle to get out of bed this morning back, toe and wrist not wanting to play ball today :/
> 
> ach well, time to wake the brain, positivity and a wibble shall endure
> 
> have a happy day friends


Look after your body parts, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . sorry you're still suffering drop in temp here today as well
> View attachment 191036
> we call it t shirt weather
> 
> big kiss for joe, have a good sleep and we look forward to your awakening


No, no, no, no, no, no , no.
Just no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's it. It's done. Joe is weighed and boxed.
> 
> He's a convenient 3.355 kg which makes the maths easy. It's a problem if his weight drops to 3.015kg (let's call that 3kg for simplicity) I doubt it will get anywhere close.


Good night, Joe.
See you in the spring.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'll be in and out. Mostly out.


Morning, Ed.
Happy November.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Told my girlfriend that there's a specie of tortoise called Pancake Tortoise and showed pictures.
> She freaked out and now wants one XD


Good.
The more the merrier! 
Morning, Austin, happy November!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope everyone survived Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams, big Joe! <3


Good afternoon, Lena.
Happy November!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lurk, Lurk.
Good morning, Mooz!
Happy November!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninooneve, one and all! 
See you soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, John.
> Happy November!




love the picture


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> The more the merrier!
> Morning, Austin, happy November!


Thank you and happy November as well!
The more the better, but the more tortoises I get the more money I have to spend! Maybe just get creative with things XD


----------



## johnandjade

my sister called last night asking to pop up with the kids, i had to say no as jade and i both smoke, which she knows. if we know in advance we air out the house. makes sense right? 

... she had a go about it to my mum?! mum paid me a visit with one of the kids in the car, my sister said i was to explain to him why i said no last night. 

nice of her or what?! she really likes to make life difficult:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you and happy November as well!
> The more the better, but the more tortoises I get the more money I have to spend! Maybe just get creative with things XD


Yup, some creative accounting in order.
And get the gf to contribute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my sister called last night asking to pop up with the kids, i had to say no as jade and i both smoke, which she knows. if we know in advance we air out the house. makes sense right?
> 
> ... she had a go about it to my mum?! mum paid me a visit with one of the kids in the car, my sister said i was to explain to him why i said no last night.
> 
> nice of her or what?! she really likes to make life difficult:/


How awkward!
I hate how people use kids as weapons. (you've seen me annoyed by this).
And they expect people who don't have kids to be dying to look after someone else's. 
Grrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How awkward!
> I hate how people use kids as weapons. (you've seen me annoyed by this).
> And they expect people who don't have kids to be dying to look after someone else's.
> Grrrrrr!!!!!!!!!




i thought my mum was going to ground me . 

yip, it's just not cricket!!


----------



## johnandjade

going to watch hallowe'en 2 , the rob zombie one tonight as long as the interweb isn't playing up. the meerkats were at it again last night:/.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going to watch hallowe'en 2 , the rob zombie one tonight as long as the interweb isn't playing up. the meerkats were at it again last night:/.


Bacteria for me!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bacteria for me!




hopefully the meerkats don't cause another outbreak


----------



## johnandjade

time for me to change the picture again... hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully the meerkats don't cause another outbreak


Just collating notes at the moment and doing lots of of interweb research. 
No actual bacteria at the moment.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just collating notes at the moment and doing lots of of interweb research.
> No actual bacteria at the moment.




wont stop em


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, some creative accounting in order.
> And get the gf to contribute.


She wants it as her child XD
Before I ever get a pancake I'll make sure she studies and gets to know how to take care of one first!


----------



## johnandjade

too soon???


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> She wants it as her child XD
> Before I ever get a pancake I'll make sure she studies and gets to know how to take care of one first!




how about a crumpet


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> how about a crumpet


XD Never had one before


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That's it. It's done. Joe is weighed and boxed.
> 
> He's a convenient 3.355 kg which makes the maths easy. It's a problem if his weight drops to 3.015kg (let's call that 3kg for simplicity) I doubt it will get anywhere close.


Sleep well Joe, see you in the Spring!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> She wants it as her child XD
> Before I ever get a pancake I'll make sure she studies and gets to know how to take care of one first!


Quite right, too.
Get her to join TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how about a crumpet


Bit early for Crimbo ?
For a man ?


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> XD Never had one before


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'll be in and out. Mostly out.


Hi Ed are we talking the Hokey Cokey here?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit early for Crimbo ?
> For a man ?




christmas, it shall be changed


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, too.
> Get her to join TFO.


Good idea!
I'll tell her to join


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> christmas, it shall be changed


Women prepare for Christmas months in advance and have lists and stuff.
Men proudly boast for Months, "i've done absolutely nothing."
Then panic on Christmas Eve.
Then on Boxing Day say, "Thank goodness that's over for another year."


----------



## johnandjade

I SMELL STAKE!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too much Halloween fun, today.
> I'll see you soon, Roommates, off for another break.
> I'll probably pop in occasionally as i need to see what's happening with the calendar.
> I am NOT sulking, just need to do some work.
> take care of yourselves and each other.
> Love
> Adam.


Don't work too hard Adam and see you when we see you.
Take of yourself Wifey and Tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't work too hard Adam and see you when we see you.
> Take of yourself Wifey and Tidgy


Ahem.
Sort of still here. 
Happy November, Lyn.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Women prepare for Christmas months in advance and have lists and stuff.
> Men proudly boast for Months, "i've done absolutely nothing."
> Then panic on Christmas Eve.
> Then on Boxing Day say, "Thank goodness that's over for another year."



every year


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night, Joe.
> See you in the spring.
> Sleep well.


Snap!!!


----------



## johnandjade

time to call a taxi, i'm hungry now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my sister called last night asking to pop up with the kids, i had to say no as jade and i both smoke, which she knows. if we know in advance we air out the house. makes sense right?
> 
> ... she had a go about it to my mum?! mum paid me a visit with one of the kids in the car, my sister said i was to explain to him why i said no last night.
> 
> nice of her or what?! she really likes to make life difficult:/


Bit mean when you are only thinking of the kids!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> time for me to change the picture again... hmmm


Ah no! Its far too early. 
No Xmas at least until after bonfire night !!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Women prepare for Christmas months in advance and have lists and stuff.
> Men proudly boast for Months, "i've done absolutely nothing."
> Then panic on Christmas Eve.
> Then on Boxing Day say, "Thank goodness that's over for another year."


Sounds just like me
I must be a man in disguise then!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I SMELL STAKE!!!!


I've got that to do later in my George Foreman Grill - just a sandwich steak but satisfies the carnivore side of me for a while!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> Sort of still here.
> Happy November, Lyn.


Oh yes - good.
Happy November to you too Adam and fellow CDRers
I may try to grow a moustache so I can take part in Movember
- alternatively I'll wear a stick on one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds just like me
> I must be a man in disguise then!


You are the exception that tests the rule, Lyn.
An exceptional lady.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are the exception that tests the rule, Lyn.
> An exceptional lady.


Not really - I'm a grouch - I just don't like Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not really - I'm a grouch - I just don't like Christmas.


Indeed.
Bah! Humbug!


----------



## Lyn W

Well Lola had the biggest poop I have ever seen from such a small animal (or even a bigger one) today!
Almost bigger than him!
No wonder he's been under the weather!!
Much more active and a better appetite today in fact he's still up and about now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well Lola had the biggest poop I have ever seen from such a small animal (or even a bigger one) today!
> Almost bigger than him!
> No wonder he's been under the weather!!
> Much more active and a better appetite today in fact he's still up and about now.


Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Lola! 
I'm very happy 'bout this.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Go Lola!
> I'm very happy 'bout this.


Me too! It was as much a relief for me as him!
We did the car trip yesterday with no results, just had to let him do it in his own good time.
Hopefully normal service will be resumed now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too! It was as much a relief for me as him!
> We did the car trip yesterday with no results, just had to let him do it in his own good time.
> Hopefully normal service will be resumed now.


I hope so.
They are such a worry!


----------



## Lyn W

Found out what's wrong with my ears.
I've a fish stuck in one and some cream, custard and jelly in the other.
So I'm a little hard of herring and a trifle deaf.
Boom Boom!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Found out what's wrong with my ears.
> I've a fish stuck in one and some cream, custard and jelly in the other.
> So I'm a little hard of herring and a trifle deaf.
> Boom Boom!!


Oh, goodness.
That's it.
I shall have to dessert you and do some work. 
See you later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Docs given me a course of antibiotics so hopefully the tinnitus will leave Lynitus.
> Mind you he also told me off for not looking after myself and I now have to attend an asthma clinic and have the flu jab in a couple of weeks time
> On the plus side he wants me to take my class on a trip to the surgery - to show them around show tell them how to make appointments explain the equipment to them etc., so that when they have to go to docs alone in the future it is less daunting. Very kind of him - his wife's a teacher so he says he has a soft spot for us - you'd think he'd be able to prescribe himself some cream for that




Good evening Lyn and Lola. 

Sorry to know you are still sick Lyn. Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola.
> 
> Sorry to know you are still sick Lyn. Wishes to get well soon.


Hi Gillian I'm OK thanks but still suffering with ears - can't hear people talking and feel as if I'm stuck underwater.
It's very strange in school with all the muffled noises. The kids think it's hilarious that I can't hear them.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sounds just like me
> I must be a man in disguise then!


Me too. Thoughts of Christmas never happen before daughter's mid October birthday. 

Nothing Christmassy happens before December 1st - apart from school where infant nativity, etc need rehearsal from half term onwards. 

No decorations until after my Mum's birthday on December 15th


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I've got that to do later in my George Foreman Grill - just a sandwich steak but satisfies the carnivore side of me for a while!




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are the exception that tests the rule, Lyn.
> An exceptional lady.



hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well Lola had the biggest poop I have ever seen from such a small animal (or even a bigger one) today!
> Almost bigger than him!
> No wonder he's been under the weather!!
> Much more active and a better appetite today in fact he's still up and about now.




brilliant


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hear hear!


Except she can't at the moment


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness.
> That's it.
> I shall have to dessert you and do some work.
> See you later.


Tart tart for now!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Found out what's wrong with my ears.
> I've a fish stuck in one and some cream, custard and jelly in the other.
> So I'm a little hard of herring and a trifle deaf.
> Boom Boom!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness.
> That's it.
> I shall have to dessert you and do some work.
> See you later.



no you won't, tis dark in here


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola.
> 
> Sorry to know you are still sick Lyn. Wishes to get well soon.



hello miss gillian!! long time no see


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Me too. Thoughts of Christmas never happen before daughter's mid October birthday.
> 
> Nothing Christmassy happens before December 1st - apart from school where infant nativity, etc need rehearsal from half term onwards.
> 
> No decorations until after my Mum's birthday on December 15th


Christmas Eve is when my tree goes up.
It's about 3 feet tall and comes out of the box ready decorated then on 12th night it goes back in the box,( but may take me about 6 months to put it back in the attic!)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well Lola had the biggest poop I have ever seen from such a small animal (or even a bigger one) today!
> Almost bigger than him!
> No wonder he's been under the weather!!
> Much more active and a better appetite today in fact he's still up and about now.


Excellent news  A weight off his mind as well as yours hopefully


----------



## johnandjade

i'm going to the burny fire..



ih and we are getting jodie foster dog again


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian I'm OK thanks but still suffering with ears - can't hear people talking and feel as if I'm stuck underwater.
> It's very strange in school with all the muffled noises. The kids think it's hilarious that I can't hear them.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh, I can imagine the children's reactions, when it comes to something of the sort.
> 
> Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Excellent news  A weight off his mind as well as yours hopefully


Certainly is!
I hurried home asap today as worried about him.
Very happy to see him up and about and even happier to be picking up poop!


----------



## Lyn W

Thanks Gillian!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Certainly is!
> I hurried home asap today as worried about him.
> Very happy to see him up and about and even happier to be picking up poop!


It's amazing how much enjoyment we get from poop on TFO  And stress too!

I've just been scrubbing up and sterilising all Joe's water bowls and stuff. I'll sort his kennel out tomorrow as long as it's dry. It could do with a thorough clean too. I'd rather only have to evict spiders in the spring.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hello miss gillian!! long time no see


Hi John hope you are well.

Yep. I've been going out for long walks, taking advantage of the sun. But, all of a sudden temp dropped today and it *POURED *with rain.  "Imprisonment at home has begun." 

Notice I did not say........"*SIR*" this time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's amazing how much enjoyment we get from poop on TFO  And stress too!
> 
> I've just been scrubbing up and sterilising all Joe's water bowls and stuff. I'll sort his kennel out tomorrow as long as it's dry. It could do with a thorough clean too. I'd rather only have to evict spiders in the spring.


It must be strange without Joe around the place but at least you know he's safe.
Sometime I wish Lola was a hibernating species so I had a period of time where I didn't have to heat his room etc, but I would miss him.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better go and put my tea in the GF grill or it will be too late for me to eat tonight and I'll end up with a bowl of cereals.
So I'll see you later folks
Bye for now!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It must be strange without Joe around the place but at least you know he's safe.
> Sometime I wish Lola was a hibernating species so I had a period of time where I didn't have to heat his room etc, but I would miss him.


Joe has done so little in the last few weeks that it's a relief to have made the decision and done it. 

I have done it so often, that not having him around in the winter doesn't feel odd. 

The bit I am glad to be clear of is the stress over whether daytime temperatures will stay cold enough for proper hibernation. 

That really warm mid December week was an issue last year and... I know I shouldn't have... but I let him go back down after waking. He lost rather more weight than usual during the last hibernation and it was a relief when he was OK when we finally got him up. 

That episode decided us on buying a fridge this year. We're lucky we have space for it in the corner of the dining area of our kitchen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Tart tart for now!


Just pie in the sky.
I'm still sort of about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no you won't, tis dark in here


Good point.
Well made.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> too soon???


YES!!!! Too soon!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


I LOVE THE MUPPETS!!!!!
Cute ad!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Found out what's wrong with my ears.
> I've a fish stuck in one and some cream, custard and jelly in the other.
> So I'm a little hard of herring and a trifle deaf.
> Boom Boom!!


 GROOOOOOOAAAANNNN!!!
I think you may have broken TFO with that one, Lyn!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOVE THE MUPPETS!!!!!
> Cute ad!!!


I'm a nice Ad!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Joe has done so little in the last few weeks that it's a relief to have made the decision and done it.
> 
> I have done it so often, that not having him around in the winter doesn't feel odd.
> 
> The bit I am glad to be clear of is the stress over whether daytime temperatures will stay cold enough for proper hibernation.
> 
> That really warm mid December week was an issue last year and... I know I shouldn't have... but I let him go back down after waking. He lost rather more weight than usual during the last hibernation and it was a relief when he was OK when we finally got him up.
> 
> That episode decided us on buying a fridge this year. We're lucky we have space for it in the corner of the dining area of our kitchen.


What type of tortoise is Joe?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> What type of tortoise is Joe?


Greek - Testudo Graeca Graeca


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Greek - Testudo Graeca Graeca


So SOMEWHAT similar to a Hermann's? 
(Testudo hermannii boetgeri)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So SOMEWHAT similar to a Hermann's?
> (Testudo hermannii boetgeri)


Very, very similar, I believe.
Behaviour and care is pretty much identical. 
They just look a bit different and come from slightly different places. 
Tidgy's a T. graeca graeca too.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! very quiet in here last night


----------



## johnandjade

coffee (check)

bacon (check) 

wake up call... 




(check) 


ok, let's wednesday


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Good morning CDR. 

We got a bit of a lie in this morning because JoesDad is working from home. 

We also have our first frost of the winter. It's chilly out today. Wrap up warm everyone (unless you live somewhere warmer  )


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning CDR.
> 
> We got a bit of a lie in this morning because JoesDad is working from home.
> 
> We also have our first frost of the winter. It's chilly out today. Wrap up warm everyone (unless you live somewhere warmer  )




good morning mum hopefully joes dad won't get under your feet too much


----------



## johnandjade

some scottish... 

'bunnet' 

* a hat; thank goodness i have my bunnet on today as it's cold. 

* the hood of a car; pop the bunnet and lets see the engine 

* a silly person; that lad is a bunnet


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> So SOMEWHAT similar to a Hermann's?
> (Testudo hermannii boetgeri)


* Whispers * Don't say this to HermanniChris ... but yes when it comes to care


----------



## johnandjade

KFC breakfast roll


----------



## johnandjade

PC gone mad http://stv.tv/news/features/1371645-annual-appeal-why-people-started-wearing-the-poppy-95-years-ago/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> PC gone mad http://stv.tv/news/features/1371645-annual-appeal-why-people-started-wearing-the-poppy-95-years-ago/


It is a bit weird. Especially as the match is between two UK countries both of which commemorate the armistice (peace!) in the same way. And we were allowed them 5 years ago for the same match. 

Our poppies are about remembering the fallen with the hope that the memory will prevent the atrocities of another world war. 

However, in writing the previous paragraph I can see that I have written what might seem like a political message to some - about the peace movement. I hope it doesn't incur the wrath of the mods. 

So in dropping topic I'll leave you with a quote from the late Douglas Adams in "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"


> ... nearly two thousand years after one man had been nailed to a tree for saying how great it would be to be nice to people for a change...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! very quiet in here last night


Good morning, John! 
Yes, happens sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning CDR.
> 
> We got a bit of a lie in this morning because JoesDad is working from home.
> 
> We also have our first frost of the winter. It's chilly out today. Wrap up warm everyone (unless you live somewhere warmer  )


Bit cooler here this morning.
But we never get frosts.
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> PC gone mad http://stv.tv/news/features/1371645-annual-appeal-why-people-started-wearing-the-poppy-95-years-ago/


Absolutely ridiculous. 
I had relatives fight and sometimes die in the mud at the Somme as well as WWII and many other conflicts. 
I can't buy poppies here, of course, but I will hold my minutes silence, and shed a tear or two. 
Boycott the football!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely ridiculous.
> I had relatives fight and sometimes die in the mud at the Somme as well as WWII and many other conflicts.
> I can't buy poppies here, of course, but I will hold my minutes silence, and shed a tear or two.
> Boycott the football!




morning guv! 



my work station


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning guv!
> 
> View attachment 191095
> 
> my work station


Bravo, sir!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bravo, sir!




the world is going mad isn't it . 

how's your work coming on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the world is going mad isn't it .
> 
> how's your work coming on?


wifey keeps coming in and yabbering at me.
Breaks my concentration.
Just had a third year university student come to book lessons, too. (an old friend and student, so it's good).
Now i've got to take The Tidge out in the sun for a bit and then fix the mesh on wifey's window to stop the mosquitoes mangeing her. 
So not very well, today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey keeps coming in and yabbering at me.
> Breaks my concentration.
> Just had a third year university student come to book lessons, too. (an old friend and student, so it's good).
> Now i've got to take The Tidge out in the sun for a bit and then fix the mesh on wifey's window to stop the mosquitoes mangeing her.
> So not very well, today.




naughty wifey. you'll have fun with the tidge though 




where i got bitten in spain, its flamed up and been rather itchy the last couple weeks :/. wonder if it could be a wee infection?


----------



## johnandjade

fun kids seat!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> naughty wifey. you'll have fun with the tidge though
> 
> View attachment 191097
> 
> 
> where i got bitten in spain, its flamed up and been rather itchy the last couple weeks :/. wonder if it could be a wee infection?


Blimey, it should have been long healed by now! 
You may have to get that checked out.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, it should have been long healed by now!
> You may have to get that checked out.




my thoughts too, i have an appointment at doc on monday. 

nasty mossy giving me dirty blood:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my thoughts too, i have an appointment at doc on monday.
> 
> nasty mossy giving me dirty blood:/


It had probably bitten a meerkat first.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It had probably bitten a meerkat first.




oh gosh i hope not, i'll be a dead man walking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh gosh i hope not, i'll be a dead man walking


The Zombie Apocalypse is cool.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning CDR.
> 
> We got a bit of a lie in this morning because JoesDad is working from home.
> 
> We also have our first frost of the winter. It's chilly out today. Wrap up warm everyone (unless you live somewhere warmer  )


We'd love to have you come visit Louisiana! Our current temperature is 74*F/23*C. Our high temp today will be 86F/30C, and the low tonight will be 63F/17C.  Elsa will still sleep outside for a bit longer, but I bring her in when the overnight low will be 50F/10C. (I'm using both temperature scales mainly to help myself get used to it, since so many of our members are overseas and use Centigrade. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We'd love to have you come visit Louisiana! Our current temperature is 74*F/23*C. Our high temp today will be 86F/30C, and the low tonight will be 63F/17C.  Elsa will still sleep outside for a bit longer, but I bring her in when the overnight low will be 50F/10C. (I'm using both temperature scales mainly to help myself get used to it, since so many of our members are overseas and use Centigrade. )


Hello, Bea!


----------



## Gymtimpro

please share everone


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm a nice Ad!


..........with a silent M.......


----------



## Lyn W

Gymtimpro said:


> please share everone


Hi and welcome,
Not bad but a little bit dry and straw isn't great to use as it can have sharp ends that hurt eyes. I wouldn't use it in case it's a fire hazard under the heat lamps. Just needs a little bit of tweaking but that's what we've all had to do as we've learnt more about care. (Don't use sand either as that can cause problems too)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gymtimpro said:


> please share everone


Hello, Timmy, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room to you and your Russian.
Grab an armadillo to sit on and the One-legged Pirate will get you a drink.
Coffee? Tea ? We have Mountain Dew ?
Watch out for the stinging jellyfish that fly around in here. 
You really need to get rid of that hay, it is difficult to keep humid and will mold if it is wet and can cause respiratory problems. 
Have you read the care sheets ? 
You need a substrate like coco coir, cypress mulch or orchid bark. 
And a bigger enclosure i'm afraid, the upper level is a good idea, but Russians are athletes and he will fall off.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ..........with a silent M.......


Adm ?


----------



## Lyn W

Gymtimpro said:


> please look at my new convosation and i have pete mos with small amount of sand u think it would be better to put that in half of the tank? please reply on my new convo


Not sand - gets in eyes, blocks nares and ca cause impaction in the gut so not advised for a healthy tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gymtimpro said:


> please look at my new convosation and i have pete mos with small amount of sand u think it would be better to put that in half of the tank? please reply on my new convo


Please read http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
and http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
carefully. 
Most of the information you need is to be found in those. 
No sand, it can cause impaction. 
I have suggested 3 alternative substrates, if not available then good old fashioned yard dirt is fine if you can be sure it's free of chemicals (and largely free of sand and grit) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm having a break again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm having a break again.




i'm sure you'll catch up soon . 

couple of pigs ears in the battle cruiser for me . going to watch the remake of hallowe'en 2 tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm sure you'll catch up soon .
> 
> couple of pigs ears in the battle cruiser for me . going to watch the remake of hallowe'en 2 tonight.


Doctor Who and Class for me.


----------



## johnandjade

i really hate these dark nights, it really does depress me   

think i'll disguise my self as a coconut with a bit of string on and migrate for winter


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who and Class for me.




brake justified .


----------



## johnandjade

or perhaps get a very long grappling hook and wait for a plane taking off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really hate these dark nights, it really does depress me
> 
> think i'll disguise my self as a coconut with a bit of string on and migrate for winter


I did this.
And never went back.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did this.
> And never went back.




want a lodger?


----------



## johnandjade

see you soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> want a lodger?


Anytime you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 191118
> View attachment 191119
> 
> 
> see you soon


I've always wanted one of those!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anytime you like.




see above


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've always wanted one of those!




just need to find a pitch for setting up the donkey wash .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just need to find a pitch for setting up the donkey wash .


Finding a pitch is easy, getting people to think it might be a good idea to wash the donkeys is another matter.


----------



## johnandjade

all work and no play makes john a dull boy....

all work and no play makes john a dull boy... 

(etc)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finding a pitch is easy, getting people to think it might be a good idea to wash the donkeys is another matter.




shave em?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shave em?


Worth a try.
Certainly a gap in the market for this service.


----------



## johnandjade

johnny cab called, home to go straight to bed and watch the film i hope, honestly drained of all joy by 1500 theses days


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worth a try.
> Certainly a gap in the market for this service.




makes them aerodynamic, get where you're going faster


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> johnny cab called, home to go straight to bed and watch the film i hope, honestly drained of all joy by 1500 theses days


These long grey days.
Put on all the lights and heating, summer clothes and sunglasses and pretend you're in Fuengirola!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> makes them aerodynamic, get where you're going faster


Some of them will believe that.
If you say it in Arabic. ...................


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all. Quickly flying by after a Governor meeting. After two hours looking at the first data drop and the Academy Improvement Plan, I may need a G&T to help me cook dinner


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Evening all. Quickly flying by after a Governor meeting. After two hours looking at the first data drop and the Academy Improvement Plan, I may need a G&T to help me cook dinner




enjoy mum, have 2 for me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These long grey days.
> Put on all the lights and heating, summer clothes and sunglasses and pretend you're in Fuengirola!




nearly time to return.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Evening all. Quickly flying by after a Governor meeting. After two hours looking at the first data drop and the Academy Improvement Plan, I may need a G&T to help me cook dinner


I would! 
Evening, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nearly time to return.


Started packing already! 
pair of socks, pair of pants.
Spare shirt.
Finished!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Started packing already!
> pair of socks, pair of pants.
> Spare shirt.
> Finished!!!!!




novilty t shirt??


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> novilty t shirt??


Not me.
A spare tie, possibly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me.
> A spare tie, possibly.



we will need to pick a date so i can book of work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we will need to pick a date so i can book of work


Anytime between the 10th and 20th of January inclusive is best for me.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i really hate these dark nights, it really does depress me
> 
> think i'll disguise my self as a coconut with a bit of string on and migrate for winter



The year has 16 months: November,
December, January, February, March, April
May, June, July, August, September
October, November, November, November, November.

~ Danish poet Henrik Nordbrandt

(Certainly felt true of Denmark in 2014, with nothing but street lamps and early Christmas lights in shop windows brightening the nights in November. And some days too.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The year has 16 months: November,
> December, January, February, March, April
> May, June, July, August, September
> October, November, November, November, November.
> 
> ~ Danish poet Henrik Nordbrandt
> 
> (Certainly felt true of Denmark in 2014, with nothing but street lamps and early Christmas lights in shop windows brightening the nights in November. And some days too.)


Evening, Lena.
Denmark is beautiful in the summer but waaaayyyyyy to cold for me in the other seasons.
Brrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lena.
> Denmark is beautiful in the summer but waaaayyyyyy to cold for me in the other seasons.
> Brrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


Evening, Adam! 
Agreed! Another bit of modern Danish lore: 

Everybody loves summer in Denmark. It's the best day of the year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Evening, Adam!
> Agreed! Another bit of modern Danish lore:
> 
> Everybody loves summer in Denmark. It's the best day of the year!


That's true of most of the countries in Northern Europe, if you ask me.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all,
- meant to say that earlier but got sidetracked with advice.
Hope everyone well.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> The year has 16 months: November,
> December, January, February, March, April
> May, June, July, August, September
> October, November, November, November, November.
> 
> ~ Danish poet Henrik Nordbrandt
> 
> (Certainly felt true of Denmark in 2014, with nothing but street lamps and early Christmas lights in shop windows brightening the nights in November. And some days too.)




brilliant, thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anytime between the 10th and 20th of January inclusive is best for me.




understood


----------



## johnandjade

cut my nose shaving! it's one of the blazes with one on the back as well, wonder if i can sue


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> cut my nose shaving! it's one of the blazes with one on the back as well, wonder if i can sue


......recommend you leave the donkey shaving for a while!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Have to do some work for a while - if I can stay awake long enough.
So see you later .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all,
> - meant to say that earlier but got sidetracked with advice.
> Hope everyone well.


Evening, Lyn.
Sidetracked, too.
Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cut my nose shaving! it's one of the blazes with one on the back as well, wonder if i can sue


Sorry, John, But that's quite funny.
Sorry..
Take my advice and don't shave!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ......recommend you leave the donkey shaving for a while!!!!!!


Never shave a donkey's nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have to do some work for a while - if I can stay awake long enough.
> So see you later .


Ta ta for now.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> cut my nose shaving! it's one of the blazes with one on the back as well, wonder if i can sue


How in the world  does one cut their nose shaving?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How in the world  does one cut their nose shaving?????


Even I have never done this.


----------



## Killerrookie

Kinda curious would I need pea gravel or a drainage layer under my soil/peat moss in a enclosure that I would be planting plants and grass in?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, John, But that's quite funny.
> Sorry..
> Take my advice and don't shave!


He hasn't been shaving long ! His nose jumped in the way !! Not enough Bud or to much for the youngen!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Killerrookie said:


> Kinda curious would I need pea gravel or a drainage layer under my soil/peat moss in a enclosure that I would be planting plants and grass in?


Stay away from pea gravel when the tort starts digging it may eat the little gravel !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He hasn't been shaving long ! His nose jumped in the way !! Not enough Bud or to much for the youngen!


Evening, Gramps.
A Bud or two will make him feel better for sure.
But not too many if he plans shaving again..


----------



## Killerrookie

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Stay away from pea gravel when the tort starts digging it may eat the little gravel !


Planning on putting 6-8 inches of soil over it and maybe it's a possibility. Plus it's for newborn sulcatas. Then again drainage layer might not be needed. XD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Kinda curious would I need pea gravel or a drainage layer under my soil/peat moss in a enclosure that I would be planting plants and grass in?


Hi, Austin. 
I agree with Granpa, no pea gravel. 
I don't use anything, just grow the plants in ordinary substrate which should be moist enough anyway. 
Don't need to flood the place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Planning on putting 6-8 inches of soil over it and maybe it's a possibility. Plus it's for newborn sulcatas. Then again drainage layer might not be needed. XD


Nah, not necessary, in my opinion.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Austin.
> I agree with Granpa, no pea gravel.
> I don't use anything, just grow the plants in ordinary substrate which should be moist enough anyway.
> Don't need to flood the place.


Okay yeah it's why I asked~
I was 50/50 on if I need it or not. 
Thank you both btw


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gramps.
> A Bud or two will make him feel better for sure.
> But not too many if he plans shaving again..


He will learn or be nose less ! But with enough Bud he won't care !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Okay yeah it's why I asked~
> I was 50/50 on if I need it or not.
> Thank you both btw


No problem.


----------



## Killerrookie

How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He will learn or be nose less ! But with enough Bud he won't care !


Too true.
i imagine sneezing gets very messy without a nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> How are you?


Not too bad.
Failing to get anything done today, mainly. 
Manana.
You ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too bad.
> Failing to get anything done today, mainly.
> Manana.
> You ?


I'm doing great! Just tired


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm doing great! Just tired


Yeah, me too today.
No energy for some reason. 
Must get an early night tonight.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, me too today.
> No energy for some reason.
> Must get an early night tonight.


I agree with you. I keep passing out XD
Trying to stay up till it's bed time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I agree with you. I keep passing out XD
> Trying to stay up till it's bed time


I've drunk gallons of coffee.
But not sure it's working.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He hasn't been shaving long ! His nose jumped in the way !! Not enough Bud or to much for the youngen!


My guess is too much Bud - he saw two noses and opted to shave under the wrong one!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Planning on putting 6-8 inches of soil over it and maybe it's a possibility. Plus it's for newborn sulcatas. Then again drainage layer might not be needed. XD


I'm no expert on this (or anything come to think of it) but could the gravel draw the moisture out of your substrate so you might have to keep adding water anyway. I'm sure someone will correct me if my thinking's way out.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> He will learn or be nose less ! But with enough Bud he won't care !


First man "My dog doesn't have a nose."
Second man "Really? How does he smell?"
First man "Bloody terrible!!!"


----------



## Lyn W

Well I got back although tried going to bed.
My bed has a memory foam mattress and it remembered me and wouldn't let me back on.

Actually earache so just waiting for some pain killers to kick in before trying again.


----------



## Lyn W

Right time to try again.
Nos Da
Happy Thursday!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've drunk gallons of coffee.
> But not sure it's working.


 Passed out for two hours oops


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right time to try again.
> Nos Da
> Happy Thursday!


Good luck and good night, Lyn.
Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Passed out for two hours oops


I'm going to eat now.
Spag bol, so will feel even more sleepy after.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was right.
Night night Roommates.


----------



## johnandjade

heeeeerrrreeeessss johnny!!  

good mornooning wibbilers, another day begins, another day ahead of being amazing 

let's go give 'em hell!


----------



## johnandjade

http://stv.tv/news/scotland/1371823-scotland-team-to-wear-poppy-armbands-in-spite-of-fifa-sanctions/

good!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> How in the world  does one cut their nose shaving?????


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> my sister called last night asking to pop up with the kids, i had to say no as jade and i both smoke, which she knows. if we know in advance we air out the house. makes sense right?
> 
> ... she had a go about it to my mum?! mum paid me a visit with one of the kids in the car, my sister said i was to explain to him why i said no last night.
> 
> nice of her or what?! she really likes to make life difficult:/


SISTERS........................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed are we talking the Hokey Cokey here?


I've been very busy being ill, removing the last of the carpeting in the house and installing the planking (I changed my mind on the last bedroom) and preparing for my next trip to see mom.
More like the hokey DIET cokey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Found out what's wrong with my ears.
> I've a fish stuck in one and some cream, custard and jelly in the other.
> So I'm a little hard of herring and a trifle deaf.
> Boom Boom!!


This is a new low.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.


Good morning.
Sore and grumpy today.
I'm still attempting to wake up.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> SISTERS........................


morning ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed


Morning, John.
I'm having a difficult time waking up.
I just took the Golf cart out to the food truck to buy a Diet Dew and I don't recall the drive............


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning, John.
> I'm having a difficult time waking up.
> I just took the Golf cart out to the food truck to buy a Diet Dew and I don't recall the drive............




oh my , hopefully the dew will wake you up


----------



## JoesMum

I am going to risk some exercise this morning. Very carefully - I need not to put myself back in the pain I was in a week ago!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I am going to risk some exercise this morning. Very carefully - I need not to put myself back in the pain I was in a week ago!


Funny. I understand.
The last time I rode my bicycle around, I couldn't walk the next day.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I am going to risk some exercise this morning. Very carefully - I need not to put myself back in the pain I was in a week ago!




warface!!!! grrrrr!!! 

go show em how it's done mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> heeeeerrrreeeessss johnny!!
> 
> good mornooning wibbilers, another day begins, another day ahead of being amazing
> 
> let's go give 'em hell!


Good afternoon, John.
Indeed, let's see if I can actually get something done today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> http://stv.tv/news/scotland/1371823-scotland-team-to-wear-poppy-armbands-in-spite-of-fifa-sanctions/
> 
> good!


Absolutely.
Silly FIFA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 191163


Love that film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.


Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been very busy being ill, removing the last of the carpeting in the house and installing the planking (I changed my mind on the last bedroom) and preparing for my next trip to see mom.
> More like the hokey DIET cokey.


Good morning, Ed.
Feeling better, now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a new low.


I went to the souk (market) the other day and there was a chap with a table full of sponge cake.
A little further on was a chap selling different flavours of jello. 
Then there was a chap selling custard.
And a chap selling fruit.
And another selling cake decorations. 
I thought , "That's a trifle bazaar."


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Indeed, let's see if I can actually get something done today!




afternoon adam best of luck


----------



## johnandjade

guess who has too run base on xmas and new year's eve:/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> guess who has too run base on xmas and new year's eve:/


Yuk 

Will it be your decision on whether or not to close early? I can't imagine much trade on either day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess who has too run base on xmas and new year's eve:/


Erm.............
Aidan Turner ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yuk
> 
> Will it be your decision on whether or not to close early? I can't imagine much trade on either day


Cars cleaned for a Christmas present ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> guess who has too run base on xmas and new year's eve:/


 Oh, NOOO!!!! That seems terribly unfair! Why don't they just close shop like any sensible person would??!?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, NOOO!!!! That seems terribly unfair! Why don't they just close shop like any sensible person would??!?!?


Sadly, not everyone is sensible or caring.
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## JoesMum

My husband carefully left work to 'work at home' on Christmas Eve at 12 noon last year. 

Officially everyone was working until 5 in the office according to London head office who have no idea what happens in the regions and probably left work early because of the trains. 

Unofficially he let slip that if he wasn't there there then he'd have no idea when people actually left. He still doesn't know. I believe there's a similar plan for this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy has decided not to hibernate. 
Today she has been a menace instead. 
I took her out for some sun on the terrace while I was doing some work in the lab, but she decided to join me. 
First she tried to chew some paintwork. 
Then she played weightlifting with a heavy clothes rack (used as a lamp holder for a UVB) . She is so incredibly strong. 
Then she knocked over a large ammonite garden ornament and climbed into a box i was working with and ripped a hole in the protective lining. 
She threw coco coir all over the place and kept stomping all over the work i was doing demanding a head rub. 
This is all because i gave her a bit of a beak trim last night. 
She was not happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My husband carefully left work to 'work at home' on Christmas Eve at 12 noon last year.
> 
> Officially everyone was working until 5 in the office according to London head office who have no idea what happens in the regions and probably left work early because of the trains.
> 
> Unofficially he let slip that if he wasn't there there then he'd have no idea when people actually left. He still doesn't know. I believe there's a similar plan for this year.


Very sensible and considerate. 
Fair play.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has decided not to hibernate.
> Today she has been a menace instead.
> I took her out for some sun on the terrace while I was doing some work in the lab, but she decided to join me.
> First she tried to chew some paintwork.
> Then she played weightlifting with a heavy clothes rack (used as a lamp holder for a UVB) . She is so incredibly strong.
> Then she knocked over a large ammonite garden ornament and climbed into a box i was working with and ripped a hole in the protective lining.
> She threw coco coir all over the place and kept stomping all over the work i was doing demanding a head rub.
> This is all because i gave her a bit of a beak trim last night.
> She was not happy.


Stroppy madam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Stroppy madam!


Women!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yuk
> 
> Will it be your decision on whether or not to close early? I can't imagine much trade on either day



nope


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I bought a sample of a substance I found under the carpeting in the last bedroom near the wall area to a buddy here at work that is the counties premier pest control person.
I thought for sure it was termites.
Turns out it is sand from ants that had made their way at some time in the past through a crack somewhere in the cement foundation.
Thank GOD.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought a sample of a substance I found under the carpeting in the last bedroom near the wall area to a buddy here at work that is the counties premier pest control person.
> I thought for sure it was termites.
> Turns out it is sand from ants that had made their way at some time in the past through a crack somewhere in the cement foundation.
> Thank GOD.


Well, thank goodness for that.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello hello~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello hello~


Hello, Austin. 
Get some sleep in the end ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Austin.
> Get some sleep in the end ?


Oh yes I did! Plenty of sleep! 
Feeling energetic for now XD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh yes I did! Plenty of sleep!
> Feeling energetic for now XD


Good.
Me, too.
What a difference a day, and a bit of kip makes.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Me, too.
> What a difference a day, and a bit of kip makes.


I know right!?!
How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I know right!?!
> How are you today?


Splendiferously splendid. 
Had fun while Tidgy was being naughty this morning. 
Then managed to get the mosquito netting redone on most of the windows. 
Bit of palaeontology. 
A productive day!
How's you ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendiferously splendid.
> Had fun while Tidgy was being naughty this morning.
> Then managed to get the mosquito netting redone on most of the windows.
> Bit of palaeontology.
> A productive day!
> How's you ?


Sounds productive! 
Well this morning I was getting the humidity for Luie inclosure up then went out and got me coffee~
Now I'm just looking through the forum


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought a sample of a substance I found under the carpeting in the last bedroom near the wall area to a buddy here at work that is the counties premier pest control person.
> I thought for sure it was termites.
> Turns out it is sand from ants that had made their way at some time in the past through a crack somewhere in the cement foundation.
> Thank GOD.




result


----------



## johnandjade

finally finished hard day today. jades at water zumba tonight so late tea for us. i'm a tired boy and just want to go to my bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally finished hard day today. jades at water zumba tonight so late tea for us. i'm a tired boy and just want to go to my bed


Yep.
Kip until dinner's ready. 
I've got to watch some "Daemons"!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has decided not to hibernate.
> Today she has been a menace instead.
> I took her out for some sun on the terrace while I was doing some work in the lab, but she decided to join me.
> First she tried to chew some paintwork.
> Then she played weightlifting with a heavy clothes rack (used as a lamp holder for a UVB) . She is so incredibly strong.
> Then she knocked over a large ammonite garden ornament and climbed into a box i was working with and ripped a hole in the protective lining.
> She threw coco coir all over the place and kept stomping all over the work i was doing demanding a head rub.
> This is all because i gave her a bit of a beak trim last night.
> She was not happy.


Evening al,l
I think Lola has decided that he wants to hibernate and has been driving me mad with worry this week.
I thought everything would be fine after the massive poop on Tuesday but the last two days he hasn't moved from his hide all day and all food left untouched. which has given me a heart attack when I've arrived home each time.
I have soaked him as soon as I got home and after that he is alert and does eat and looks for food, but can't think what's going on.
It's colder outside and the it's darker earlier but everything else the same.
He's a mystery to me at the moment.
Definitely vets tomorrow I think.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Kip until dinner's ready.
> I've got to watch some "Daemons"!




sounds like a winning plan! day's duties all done?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening al,l
> I think Lola has decided that he wants to hibernate and has been driving me mad with worry this week.
> I thought everything would be fine after the massive poop on Tuesday but the last two days he hasn't moved from his hide all day and all food left untouched. which has given me a heart attack when I've arrived home each time.
> I have soaked him as soon as I got home and after that he is alert and does eat and looks for food, but can't think what's going on.
> It's colder outside and the it's darker earlier but everything else the same.
> He's a mystery to me at the moment.
> Definitely vets tomorrow I think.



awww  hope nothing is wrong


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening al,l
> I think Lola has decided that he wants to hibernate and has been driving me mad with worry this week.
> I thought everything would be fine after the massive poop on Tuesday but the last two days he hasn't moved from his hide all day and all food left untouched. which has given me a heart attack when I've arrived home each time.
> I have soaked him as soon as I got home and after that he is alert and does eat and looks for food, but can't think what's going on.
> It's colder outside and the it's darker earlier but everything else the same.
> He's a mystery to me at the moment.
> Definitely vets tomorrow I think.


Evening, Lyn. 
Send him our love and tell him to stop being silly. 
Perhaps he got used to having you around at half term and is sulking now you're out in the day, again. 
Tidgy sulks when i'm not about. 
Funny things, torts, but I sincerely hope and believe it will be fine.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> awww  hope nothing is wrong


Me too he's not behaved like this over the last 2 winters.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Send him our love and tell him to stop being silly.
> Perhaps he got used to having you around at half term and is sulking now you're out in the day, again.
> Tidgy sulks when i'm not about.
> Funny things, torts, but I sincerely hope and believe it will be fine.


Thanks Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a winning plan! day's duties all done?


Yep, can relax a bit, though i might do some more palaeo later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too he's not behaved like this over the last 2 winters.


I genuinely believe they have personalities and that these change as they get older. 
Patterns seem to emerge, but then they'll go and break them. 
They go through phases.
Well, I think so anyway, from my limited experience.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, can relax a bit, though i might do some more palaeo later.



forgot to say, fidos mushrooms didn't/haven't yet sprouted again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> forgot to say, fidos mushrooms didn't/haven't yet sprouted again


Probably good news, for your peace of mind if nothing else. 
They were most likely harmless, but better off growing elsewhere.


----------



## johnandjade

soo.... i need some gloves that will be thin enough to work with on but also 100% waterproof. usually i put on thin wooly (knitted by the resident arachnid  ) and then a pair of washing up gloves over... 

i'm wonder if wet suit gloves would do? trawling amazon but mixed reviews, any thoughts?


----------



## johnandjade

i'm sure miss womblyn seen a pic of my pink marigolds last year


----------



## JoesMum

Wet suits aren't waterproof. They work by trapping a layer of water between the suit and the skin. The water warms up which keeps the wearer warmer. 

I used to do a lot of kayaking. They wouldn't help with what you need John; you'd end up with fungal infections

Long-sleeved marigolds over woolly gloves would be better


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Wet suits aren't waterproof. They work by trapping a layer of water between the suit and the skin. The water warms up which keeps the wearer warmer.
> 
> I used to do a lot of kayaking. They wouldn't help with what you need John; you'd end up with fungal infections
> 
> Long-sleeved marigolds over woolly gloves would be better




fankooo mum. i think i'm already infected by meerkat blood, don't want any more!


----------



## johnandjade

in other amazon news... 

voting is done, results are in and the evolution T has won. i also have picked out another however shall remain a surprise.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> fankooo mum. i think i'm already infected by meerkat blood, don't want any more!


@johnandjade microfleece liner gloves sold by outdoor shops like Millets would be good for inside your marigolds. 

They're thin, warm and dry out quickly!

Like these:
https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-trekmates-mens-siloch-liner-gloves/185907/
https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-peter-storm-viloft-glove-liners/125147/
https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-sealskinz-mens-thermal-liner-gloves/114376/
https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-berghaus-power-stretch-gloves/100191/

They have about a dozen varieties on the website. It's probably easier to pop into the shop to look


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> soo.... i need some gloves that will be thin enough to work with on but also 100% waterproof. usually i put on thin wooly (knitted by the resident arachnid  ) and then a pair of washing up gloves over...
> 
> i'm wonder if wet suit gloves would do? trawling amazon but mixed reviews, any thoughts?


I think that's a good idea John try this.......
http://www.deepbluedive.com/diving/gloves.html


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm sure miss womblyn seen a pic of my pink marigolds last year


I did indeed John - along with your pinny and fluffy feather duster.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> @johnandjade microfleece liner gloves sold by outdoor shops like Millets would be good for inside your marigolds.
> 
> They're thin, warm and dry out quickly!
> 
> Like these:
> https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-trekmates-mens-siloch-liner-gloves/185907/
> https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-peter-storm-viloft-glove-liners/125147/
> https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-sealskinz-mens-thermal-liner-gloves/114376/
> https://m.millets.co.uk/product/black-berghaus-power-stretch-gloves/100191/
> 
> They have about a dozen varieties on the website. It's probably easier to pop into the shop to look




told you a mums duties are never done. hows joe settled in??? 

i absolutely hate having to put on gloves, i don't mind enduring the cold and wet however my little girls body does, skin splits


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I think that's a good idea John try this.......
> http://www.deepbluedive.com/diving/gloves.html




fankooo miss womblyn that is a 'handy' page


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I did indeed John - along with your pinny and fluffy feather duster.




ah, my freddy mercury


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> soo.... i need some gloves that will be thin enough to work with on but also 100% waterproof. usually i put on thin wooly (knitted by the resident arachnid  ) and then a pair of washing up gloves over...
> 
> i'm wonder if wet suit gloves would do? trawling amazon but mixed reviews, any thoughts?


Why not just stick to the tried and tested method ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Wet suits aren't waterproof. They work by trapping a layer of water between the suit and the skin. The water warms up which keeps the wearer warmer.
> 
> I used to do a lot of kayaking. They wouldn't help with what you need John; you'd end up with fungal infections
> 
> Long-sleeved marigolds over woolly gloves would be better


Fungal infections are cool!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why not just stick to the tried and tested method ?




it's like trying to thread a needle with boxing gloves on


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fungal infections are cool!




nailed it


----------



## johnandjade

home time, battery going to die. i have a powerbank.... left at home:/


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> home time, battery going to die. i have a powerbank.... left at home:/


See you later J


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fungal infections are cool!


That's yeasty for you to say!


----------



## johnandjade

ahh!!! joggies (sweatpants) and t shirt on, layed back on fluffy... bliss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's like trying to thread a needle with boxing gloves on


Never tried, but I imagine that's nearly as hard as the camel through the eye of the needle bit which is only possible after liquidizing the camel. 
I know, I tried. 
Several times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> See you later J
> 
> That's yeasty for you to say!


There's not mushroom for puns in here. 
Ask John.
He's a fun guy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's not mushroom for puns in here.
> Ask John.
> He's a fun guy.




... magic


----------



## johnandjade

what was the best thing before sliced bread?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what was the best thing before sliced bread?


Bread.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bread.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bread.




crustaceans


----------



## johnandjade

been browsing the site lyn posted, done homework on wetsuits after mum pointed out there not waterproof... guess the clue is in the name:/ ! 

i think marigolds with liners (tried and true) for washing the donkeys shall remain, however will try wetsuit gloves for general use, purchased cheeply from amazon untill guinee pigged.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> been browsing the site lyn posted, done homework on wetsuits after mum pointed out there not waterproof... guess the clue is in the name:/ !
> 
> i think marigolds with liners (tried and true) for washing the donkeys shall remain, however will try wetsuit gloves for general use, purchased cheeply from amazon untill guinee pigged.


You need the rubber gloves with long arms to stop the rising damp.
I think I saw some in a garden centre, but I bet people who work in unglamorous places like sewers use something like that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never tried, but I imagine that's nearly as hard as the camel through the eye of the needle bit which is only possible after liquidizing the camel.
> I know, I tried.
> Several times.


It's been a long time but I believe from my school Scripture lessons that the 'camel' quoted in the Bible refers a thick rope - called a camel - so you liquidised those poor creatures for nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's been a long time but I believe from my school Scripture lessons that the 'camel' quoted in the Bible refers a thick rope - called a camel - so you liquidised those poor creatures for nothing.


Liquidising camels can never be a bad thing. 
I wonder if I can make one into a rope ?


----------



## johnandjade

jades home. nos da friends


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades home. nos da friends


Nos Da John Jade Fido and Degus
enjoy your evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home. nos da friends


Good night, John.
See you tomorrow, by jellyfish light, at least.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki is not very impressed with my hard work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is not very impressed with my hard work.


Suki's ears are quite simply amazing!


----------



## JoesMum

Mum taxi has finished her shift for the night. The last one due back is paying a licensed taxi so I can go to bed now. 

Goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Mum taxi has finished her shift for the night. The last one due back is paying a licensed taxi so I can go to bed now.
> 
> Goodnight all


Night, night.
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Mum taxi has finished her shift for the night. The last one due back is paying a licensed taxi so I can go to bed now.
> 
> Goodnight all


I've been but just got back up (ears again)
Goodnight Linda sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is not very impressed with my hard work.


"Help! I'm stranded on an island!!!!"
Reminds me of a game the kids used to love in PE - Pirates - they could only move about on the mats or equipment if they touched the gym floor they were out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> "Help! I'm stranded on an island!!!!"
> Reminds me of a game the kids used to love in PE - Pirates - they could only move about on the mats or equipment if they touched the gym floor they were out


I used to love that game! 
Sorry your ears are still playing you up.
Time to visit the doc's again ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Suki's ears are quite simply amazing!


Your new avatar bears a strong resemblance to you, Adam!
Apart from the wings............ and the horns...........and it's not got specs..........or a beard....
Hmmm........ maybe not!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to love that game!
> Sorry your ears are still playing you up.
> Time to visit the doc's again ?


My hearing's coming back, but so's the pain - very strange.

It's controllable with painkillers but exhausting when nights are disturbed.
I don't like to lose time but Fridays a quiet day for me in school so may take a day off and visit the doc again tomorrow.
Will see how I feel in morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Your new avatar bears a strong resemblance to you, Adam!
> Apart from the wings............ and the horns...........and it's not got specs..........or a beard....
> Hmmm........ maybe not!


It's Bok, a living gargoyle. 
He's got my nose, I fancy.
I ought to ask for it back, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My hearing's coming back, but so's the pain - very strange.
> 
> It's controllable with painkillers but exhausting when nights are disturbed.
> I don't like to lose time but Fridays a quiet day for me in school so may take a day off and visit the doc again tomorrow.
> Will see how I feel in morning.


Hmmm, good luck with that.
They'll manage without you for one day, best for them you get this sorted, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, good luck with that.
> They'll manage without you for one day, best for them you get this sorted, too.


Yup no one's indispensable and I've battled on all week feeling worn out, so shouldn't feel too bad about it.
................I'm talking myself into a day off here


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to try to sleep again,
So see you tomorrow,
Take care and Nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup no one's indispensable and I've battled on all week feeling worn out, so shouldn't feel too bad about it.
> ................I'm talking myself into a day off here


Do it! 
It really isn't skiving. 
You work hard and won't be as effective when you are ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to try to sleep again,
> So see you tomorrow,
> Take care and Nos da.


Nos da, sleep well. 
Good luck tomorrow, whatever you decide.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> My hearing's coming back, but so's the pain - very strange.
> 
> It's controllable with painkillers but exhausting when nights are disturbed.
> I don't like to lose time but Fridays a quiet day for me in school so may take a day off and visit the doc again tomorrow.
> Will see how I feel in morning.


So sorry you are having such trouble with your ears.  I hope the doc can fix you up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you are having such trouble with your ears.  I hope the doc can fix you up!


Good evening, Bea my cookie cooking friend! 
And goodnight, i'm just off to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates.
Early one for me, tonight. 
Actually did a couple of things today, so quite, quite exhausted. 
See you soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bea my cookie cooking friend!
> And goodnight, i'm just off to bed.


Good night, Adam! Sleep well (...sweet dreams of pteranodons!)


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room, another day in paradise begins! 







hee heee hee. 


time for a cup of ambition and a bacon roll


----------



## johnandjade

i'm going to be popular today


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. I'll save mine for later, thank you 

Good morning CDR


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. I'll save mine for later, thank you
> 
> Good morning CDR




morning mum. i recommend a chocolate one


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum. i recommend a chocolate one


Top tip. Get your brain gear before reading. 

I'd just answered a question identifying a flashing male and then saw this in the app preview. 

It took a moment for me to work out


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, John! Morning, Linda!

Woke up earlier today to news on more crackdowns on Turkey's already wilting democracy. Many websites are incredibly slow to load (throttling), but TFO seems to work, thank God! 

Hope everyone is well, torts and humans.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! Morning, Linda!
> 
> Woke up earlier today to news on more crackdowns on Turkey's already wilting democracy. Many websites are incredibly slow to load (throttling), but TFO seems to work, thank God!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, torts and humans.


Good morning to you too. 

Worrying times for you. 

Worrying times around the world too. All thoughts of tolerance seem to have gone out of the window even in the most stable countries


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! Morning, Linda!
> 
> Woke up earlier today to news on more crackdowns on Turkey's already wilting democracy. Many websites are incredibly slow to load (throttling), but TFO seems to work, thank God!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, torts and humans.




morning kristoff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam! Sleep well (...sweet dreams of pteranodons!)


Morning, Bea! 
Actually, bizarrely, i dreamed wifey and I went to a street party in Romania with Tidgy, who spent the time under the tables foraging for scraps. 
But someone stole her and i spent the time searching the whole town but was unable to find her. 
Horrible! 
I rarely have nightmares, and usually enjoy them when i do ,but i was so glad to awaken from this one.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Adam. Definitely a nightmare

Probably triggered by Tidge being a little madam and Halloween- although the meerkats may have been whispering to you in your sleep too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters of the cold dark room, another day in paradise begins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hee heee hee.
> 
> 
> time for a cup of ambition and a bacon roll


Good morning, John.
Lesson for me in an hour. 
Final year university student, so i'll have to do some proper teaching.
She's a good student, though, so it should be okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm going to be popular today
> View attachment 191273


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Are those for us in the Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. I'll save mine for later, thank you
> 
> Good morning CDR


Good morning, Linda.
Missing Joe, yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! Morning, Linda!
> 
> Woke up earlier today to news on more crackdowns on Turkey's already wilting democracy. Many websites are incredibly slow to load (throttling), but TFO seems to work, thank God!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, torts and humans.


Good morning, Lena.
Read about the latest Turkish arrests. 
All very sad. 
But as long as TFO works............


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Missing Joe, yet ?


No. Just checking the fridge thermometer every ten minutes scared stiff that he'll freeze or something


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Adam. Definitely a nightmare
> 
> Probably triggered by Tidge being a little madam and Halloween- although the meerkats may have been whispering to you in your sleep too


Yes, she was such a naughty girl yesterday.
Meerkats may indeed be responsible.
Last dream i had about Tidgy, she was a giant and I was riding her like she was an elephant in a circus ring. That was a nice dream.
(though i don't approve of animals in circuses).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No. Just checking the fridge thermometer every ten minutes scared stiff that he'll freeze or something


Ha de ha. 
I'd be the same. 
i'm too frightened to hibernate Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Kristoff 
Lena, did you see this ?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2017-tortoise-forum-calendars-are-in.148333/
The calendars are in and neither Kristoff nor Tidgy are on the cover or January.
The montage of torts is again December. 
I hope we're not February..................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks like the calendar still has no pet name or owner info.
I might pass on buying one this year and just keep sending checks to Josh directly.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Bea!
> Actually, bizarrely, i dreamed wifey and I went to a street party in Romania with Tidgy, who spent the time under the tables foraging for scraps.
> But someone stole her and i spent the time searching the whole town but was unable to find her.
> Horrible!
> I rarely have nightmares, and usually enjoy them when i do ,but i was so glad to awaken from this one.


  Oh, my!!!!!! That truly was a HORRIBLE dream!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like the calendar still has no pet name or owner info.
> I might pass on buying one this year and just keep sending checks to Josh directly.


Several members did not 'fess up to their torts name or who they were, though josh should have that info. 
I prefer it without, to be honest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, my!!!!!! That truly was a HORRIBLE dream!


I was so relieved when i woke up. 
You know, that feeling when for a second you don't know and then the relief floods over you. 
Goodness!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Kristoff
> Lena, did you see this ?
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2017-tortoise-forum-calendars-are-in.148333/
> The calendars are in and neither Kristoff nor Tidgy are on the cover or January.
> The montage of torts is again December.
> I hope we're not February..................


Thanks for sharing, Adam. I missed that post. Well, Josh's will be done? 

I have "purchased" my copy. Josh is still supposed to send me the invoice for shipping. Wanted to order more, but PayPal is no longer friends with Turkey, so I couldn't use my credit card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thanks for sharing, Adam. I missed that post. Well, Josh's will be done?
> 
> I have "purchased" my copy. Josh is still supposed to send me the invoice for shipping. Wanted to order more, but PayPal is no longer friends with Turkey, so I couldn't use my credit card.


Well, let's keep our fingers crossed, some people, including those with torts in the calendar, never got theirs at all last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy birthday @crimson_lotus 
Hope you have a smashing day. 
Save some cake for the Cold Dark Roommates. 
I'm hungry.


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!!! . have to work tomorrow now as well :/ , got my friends car to do as well so going to be a busy boy! 

good some good news today , i'm sworn to secrecy though. 

no, jades not pregnant!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday @crimson_lotus
> Hope you have a smashing day.
> Save some cake for the Cold Dark Roommates.
> I'm hungry.




did you not have a doughnut?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> freedom!!! . have to work tomorrow now as well :/ , got my friends car to do as well so going to be a busy boy!
> 
> good some good news today , i'm sworn to secrecy though.
> 
> no, jades not pregnant!


I hate secrets. 
tell me or i will cry!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> did you not have a doughnut?


I did.  With my lunch. 

Decided to buy a jam one to accompany my lunch cos Paisley's a bit far to get to the box on offer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you not have a doughnut?


wifey scoffed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I did.  With my lunch.
> 
> Decided to buy a jam one to accompany my lunch cos Paisley's a bit far to get to the box on offer


Yes, but it was here in the Cold dark Room, too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate secrets.
> tell me or i will cry!




nope


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello. 
Work is wrapping up soon and i'm about done with the whole house now. I left the bedroom closets carpeted for now.
l finish that detail soon. 
The truth is that the house is small and I didn't have enough room to take out the contents of the bedrooms and the closets at the same time. 
THAT and the fact that I've gotten quite out of shape and lazy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate secrets.
> tell me or i will cry!


How about squealing in an Email?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope


Booo Hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
Boooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Blub!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I did.  With my lunch.
> 
> Decided to buy a jam one to accompany my lunch cos Paisley's a bit far to get to the box on offer




wayhey. 

...they didn't last long


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nope


You can tell us. We're good at keeping secrets. We'll kick the meerkats out so they can't listen in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> Work is wrapping up soon and i'm about done with the whole house now. I left the bedroom closets carpeted for now.
> l finish that detail soon.
> The truth is that the house is small and I didn't have enough room to take out the contents of the bedrooms and the closets at the same time.
> THAT and the fact that I've gotten quite out of shape and lazy.


Ain't it the truth.
I was exhausted after a couple of hours physical work yesterday.
Strewth!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> Work is wrapping up soon and i'm about done with the whole house now. I left the bedroom closets carpeted for now.
> l finish that detail soon.
> The truth is that the house is small and I didn't have enough room to take out the contents of the bedrooms and the closets at the same time.
> THAT and the fact that I've gotten quite out of shape and lazy.




hi ed . loved the pictures of suki


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about squealing in an Email?




that i can do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about squealing in an Email?


You want me to squeal at you via e-mail .........? .................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booo Hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Boooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Blub!




sounds like a nose biffing


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ain't it the truth.
> I was exhausted after a couple of hours physical work yesterday.
> Strewth!


I'm not sure exactly when it happened. One day I was 17 and a few days later I looked in the mirror and saw it. An old man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You can tell us. We're good at keeping secrets. We'll kick the meerkats out so they can't listen in.


Yes, I only publish secrets in the Cold Dark Room. 
Otherwise I'm secure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a nose biffing


OUCH! 
yep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You want me to squeal at you via e-mail .........? .................


"To Squeal" would mean to talk about something juicy here. Unless there is a reference to the movie DELIVERANCE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not sure exactly when it happened. One day I was 17 and a few days later I looked in the mirror and saw it. An old man.


I've always seen an old man when I looked in the mirror. 
And was content.........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hi ed . loved the pictures of suki


She is about the cutest thing I've ever seen.
When she sits, she crosses her legs like a little lady.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> "To Squeal" would mean to talk about something juicy here. Unless there is a reference to the movie DELIVERANCE.


Hmmmmm.
I prefer the squealing notion as I imagine it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> "To Squeal" would mean to talk about something juicy here. Unless there is a reference to the movie DELIVERANCE.




well played sir


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is about the cutest thing I've ever seen.
> When she sits, she crosses her legs like a little lady.........




she really is


----------



## johnandjade

i really want to share the news!! 

news... North, East, South, West 

thanks adam  


but..... i cant  so i'll share the sunset


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here she is confused watching me tear the house to shreds.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here she is confused watching me tear the house to shreds.



she is such a delicate little lady. 

have started to order the goodies for shipping to you . i'm also going to send some sealent for paint, it'll help protect the beast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really want to share the news!!
> 
> news... North, East, South, West
> 
> thanks adam
> 
> 
> but..... i cant  so i'll share the sunset
> View attachment 191305


Lovely sunset. 
But I still hate secrets.
I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really want to share the news!!
> 
> news... North, East, South, West
> 
> thanks adam
> 
> 
> but..... i cant  so i'll share the sunset
> View attachment 191305


wifey says she is also now upset and wants to know the secret.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here she is confused watching me tear the house to shreds.


"What on Earth is daddy doing now ?????"


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says she is also now upset and wants to know the secret.




i would share it if she hadn't half inched your doughnut


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booo Hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Boooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Blub!


Oh, GOSH!!!!  You'd better tell him, John, or soon he'll be rolling on the floor, frothing at the mouth and taking bites out of the rug!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i would share it if she hadn't half inched your doughnut


She says if you send it to her phone, she will not tell anyone.
Honest.


----------



## johnandjade

i feel it wouldn't be right to tell a selected few without sharing with the whole room :/


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, GOSH!!!!  You'd better tell him, John, or soon he'll be rolling on the floor, frothing at the mouth and taking bites out of the rug!!!




rabies??  

allo' mrs B


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, GOSH!!!!  You'd better tell him, John, or soon he'll be rolling on the floor, frothing at the mouth and taking bites out of the rug!!!


Done that already. 
'cept we've got no rugs yet, the tiles were hard. 
Better now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> rabies??
> 
> allo' mrs B


One of the few diseases i've never had.
Yet.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not sure exactly when it happened. One day I was 17 and a few days later I looked in the mirror and saw it. An old man.


OMG!!!  A VERY SIMILAR THING HAPPENED TO MEEEE!!!!
As if that wasn't enough, my twin nephews whom I saw at their birth just YESTERDAY are now high school seniors, and one HAS A FULL BEARD!!!! 
I am deeply concerned about the space-time continuum!!! This can't POSSIBLY be right...or fair!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the few diseases i've never had.
> Yet.




still time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!  A VERY SIMILAR THING HAPPENED TO MEEEE!!!!
> As if that wasn't enough, my twin nephews whom I saw at their birth just YESTERDAY are now high school seniors, and one HAS A FULL BEARD!!!!
> I am deeply concerned about the space-time continuum!!! This can't POSSIBLY be right...or fair!!!


I like being old, wrinkly, bearded and balding. 
I like wearing specs. 
I am finally looking as i imagine myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still time


And i don't drink water................


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i feel it wouldn't be right to tell a selected few without sharing with the whole room :/


Do I need to choose a hat? (She asks hopefully. Mums need to be appropriately dressed for these occasions)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> freedom!!! . have to work tomorrow now as well :/ , got my friends car to do as well so going to be a busy boy!
> 
> good some good news today , i'm sworn to secrecy though.
> 
> no, jades not pregnant!


You've won the lottery!!!!!
What's the address for begging letters??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> DoI need to choose a hat? (She asks hopefully. Mums need to be appropriately dressed for these occasions)


A hat party ?
Royal Ascot, Ladies Day!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hallo


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!  A VERY SIMILAR THING HAPPENED TO MEEEE!!!!
> As if that wasn't enough, my twin nephews whom I saw at their birth just YESTERDAY are now high school seniors, and one HAS A FULL BEARD!!!!
> I am deeply concerned about the space-time continuum!!! This can't POSSIBLY be right...or fair!!!


It's interviewing teachers that gets me. They don't look old enough to have left school, let alone be applying for an Assistant Principal's post. How can someone that young have so many years teaching experience?!

Also the mirrors are wrongly calibrated. I know what I look like and that's not what appears in the mirror.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not sure exactly when it happened. One day I was 17 and a few days later I looked in the mirror and saw it. An old man.


take your mirrors back to the shop and get a refund; they are not working properly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo


Hello, there Austin, how are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's interviewing teachers that gets me. They don't look old enough to have left school, let alone be applying for an Assistant Principal's post. How can someone that young have so many years teaching experience?!
> 
> Also the mirrors are wrongly calibrated. I know what I look like and that's not what appears in the mirror.


You mean I might be young ?!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all good to see it busy in here.
I suggest we hold John down and tickle him until he spills the beans about the secret.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean I might be young ?!


As young as me anyway


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all good to see it busy in here.
> I suggest we hold John down and tickle him until he spills the beans about the secret.


I agree.
And i can use the beans as substrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> As young as me anyway


Well, that's alright then!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Do I need to choose a hat? (She asks hopefully. Mums need to be appropriately dressed for these occasions)




yeah!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Come home yesterday to find a letter. Apparently there's an infestation of rats in 'neighbouring properties' but don't know whose as none of the people I've asked nearby know anything about it. I've spent ages in my little garden this couple of years and in the last few weeks been chopping back a lot of greenery and pulling up old plants but not seen or heard any sign of rats. The biggest problem for me has been next doors 4 cats using my garden as a litter tray, so I would have thought they would be a good deterrent to any rats, but I've got to stop feeding my lovely sparrows to make sure the sunflower hearts aren't attracting rats.
I love watching them in my tree so sad about that.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> yeah!!!


Really?! Yay! 

What took you so long?  Congratulations


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You've won the lottery!!!!!
> What's the address for begging letters??




lyn, i hope so!!! i would actually build a cold dark room and ship you all to it


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah!!!


Really - you proposed?
Congrats to you and Jade!!


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo




(scottish accent) 'awright mukka'


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Come home yesterday to find a letter. Apparently there's an infestation of rats in 'neighbouring properties' but don't know whose as none of the people I've asked nearby know anything about it. I've spent ages in my little garden this couple of years and in the last few weeks been chopping back a lot of greenery and pulling up old plants but not seen or heard any sign of rats. The biggest problem for me has been next doors 4 cats using my garden as a litter tray, so I would have thought they would be a good deterrent to any rats, but I've got to stop feeding my lovely sparrows to make sure the sunflower hearts aren't attracting rats.
> I love watching them in my tree so sad about that.


From what you've said about your neighbours...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's interviewing teachers that gets me. They don't look old enough to have left school, let alone be applying for an Assistant Principal's post. How can someone that young have so many years teaching experience?!
> 
> Also the mirrors are wrongly calibrated. I know what I look like and that's not what appears in the mirror.




same with the police!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all good to see it busy in here.
> I suggest we hold John down and tickle him until he spills the beans about the secret.




the beans are for tidgys substrate


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.
> And i can use the beans as substrate.




snapish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Come home yesterday to find a letter. Apparently there's an infestation of rats in 'neighbouring properties' but don't know whose as none of the people I've asked nearby know anything about it. I've spent ages in my little garden this couple of years and in the last few weeks been chopping back a lot of greenery and pulling up old plants but not seen or heard any sign of rats. The biggest problem for me has been next doors 4 cats using my garden as a litter tray, so I would have thought they would be a good deterrent to any rats, but I've got to stop feeding my lovely sparrows to make sure the sunflower hearts aren't attracting rats.
> I love watching them in my tree so sad about that.


How sad.
But an infestation of rats is not a good thing. 
When the street flooded a few years back, the rats came out of the sewers and were running up the hill and into the houses, up our stairwell and all over the place. 
Everybody was horrified. 
('cept me, of course) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lyn, i hope so!!! i would actually build a cold dark room and ship you all to it


But I like this one!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Come home yesterday to find a letter. Apparently there's an infestation of rats in 'neighbouring properties' but don't know whose as none of the people I've asked nearby know anything about it. I've spent ages in my little garden this couple of years and in the last few weeks been chopping back a lot of greenery and pulling up old plants but not seen or heard any sign of rats. The biggest problem for me has been next doors 4 cats using my garden as a litter tray, so I would have thought they would be a good deterrent to any rats, but I've got to stop feeding my lovely sparrows to make sure the sunflower hearts aren't attracting rats.
> I love watching them in my tree so sad about that.




@ZEROPILOT ... these neighbors still need you to have a 'quiet word'


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Really?! Yay!
> 
> What took you so long?  Congratulations




sorry, i misunderstood 

i thought we could get a piccy of you in a silly hat


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Really - you proposed?
> Congrats to you and Jade!!




sorry for confusion 

silly me, been awake for too long:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sorry for confusion
> 
> silly me, been awake for too long:/


Didn't fool me. 
And luckily I didn't order a new hat.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, there Austin, how are you today ?


Im well just got done with classes and about to head out and get coffee


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> It's interviewing teachers that gets me. They don't look old enough to have left school, let alone be applying for an Assistant Principal's post. How can someone that young have so many years teaching experience?!
> 
> Also the mirrors are wrongly calibrated. I know what I look like and that's not what appears in the mirror.


You people are still YOUNG ! Wait till your 61 with all the brown is out of your hair . And your cute little grandson is in collage and growing a beard !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How sad.
> But an infestation of rats is not a good thing.
> When the street flooded a few years back, the rats came out of the sewers and were running up the hill and into the houses, up our stairwell and all over the place.
> Everybody was horrified.
> ('cept me, of course) .




we have a river 50yrds max from our building and haven't seen one!?!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I like this one!




no one wants to come to spain though boss


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How sad.
> But an infestation of rats is not a good thing.
> When the street flooded a few years back, the rats came out of the sewers and were running up the hill and into the houses, up our stairwell and all over the place.
> Everybody was horrified.
> ('cept me, of course) .


My nasty neighbours have no drains for surface water and leave their sewer cover up on props to drain it away. I have been worried that that may attract rats.
They also have 3 massive general waste bins into which all their pet waste such as litter trays, dog poo goes and they leave the lids open to the elements. which again is a draw for rats, so I hope they have also been told to change their ways.
I don't know for sure if they have reported the rats but if it could be a tit for tat reaction to their washing machine drainage issue.
I just haven't seen any sign of them anywhere - just frogs and toads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Im well just got done with classes and about to head out and get coffee


Drinking one now! 
I finished classes at 3 O'clock our time, so pretty good.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You people are still YOUNG ! Wait till your 61 with all the brown is out of your hair . And your cute little grandson is in collage and growing a beard !




i've been going bald since my 20's


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drinking one now!
> I finished classes at 3 O'clock our time, so pretty good.


Haha nice! It's been a very productive day for me 
Time to give the torts some loving care when I arrive back at the house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You people are still YOUNG ! Wait till your 61 with all the brown is out of your hair . And your cute little grandson is in collage and growing a beard !


At least you've still got hair!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> same with the police!


..........and doctors!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have a river 50yrds max from our building and haven't seen one!?!


Meerkats got 'em.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> My nasty neighbours have no drains for surface water and leave their sewer cover up on props to drain it away. I have been worried that that may attract rats.
> They also have 3 massive general waste bins into which all their pet waste such as litter trays, dog poo goes and they leave the lids open to the elements. which again is a draw for rats, so I hope they have also been told to change their ways.
> I don't know for sure if they have reported the rats but if it could be a tit for tat reaction to their washing machine drainage issue.
> I just haven't seen any sign of them anywhere - just frogs and toads.



grrrr!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no one wants to come to spain though boss


No, they all hate us, John.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry for confusion
> 
> silly me, been awake for too long:/


Never mind - I'll save the congrats for another day!
Back to guessing!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Haha nice! It's been a very productive day for me
> Time to give the torts some loving care when I arrive back at the house.




best part of the day 


... second only to beer time


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least you've still got hair!




only underarm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My nasty neighbours have no drains for surface water and leave their sewer cover up on props to drain it away. I have been worried that that may attract rats.
> They also have 3 massive general waste bins into which all their pet waste such as litter trays, dog poo goes and they leave the lids open to the elements. which again is a draw for rats, so I hope they have also been told to change their ways.
> I don't know for sure if they have reported the rats but if it could be a tit for tat reaction to their washing machine drainage issue.
> I just haven't seen any sign of them anywhere - just frogs and toads.


There are probably rats about, there almost always are, but this must be a more serious infestation. 
I once found a dead seagull in a bush on Weston sea-front and tried to pull it out (with gloves and tongs) but it kept being pulled back.
A rat had got the other end and wouldn't let go! It was huge, but almost invisible in the bush. 
They're good at not being seen. 
i don't like your neighbours very much.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, they all hate us, John.


Absolutely!
Would be embarrassed to be seen with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha nice! It's been a very productive day for me
> Time to give the torts some loving care when I arrive back at the house.


Quality time with your torts after a good day. 
Splendid!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats got 'em.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


>



try again...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Never mind - I'll save the congrats for another day!
> Back to guessing!!!


Lyn, did you go to the doc's again today ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, they all hate us, John.




campervan...

... world tour??


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are probably rats about, there almost always are, but this must be a more serious infestation.
> I once found a dead seagull in a bush on Weston sea-front and tried to pull it out (with gloves and tongs) but it kept being pulled back.
> A rat had got the other end and wouldn't let go! It was huge, but almost invisible in the bush.
> They're good at not being seen.
> i don't like your neighbours very much.


I have heard that you are never more than a couple of metres away from a rat.
I don't like my neighbours at all - nor does anyone else in the street so we can't all be wrong!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only underarm


Oh, ha de ha de hahah


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely!
> Would be embarrassed to be seen with you


Charming.
Though understandable.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quality time with your torts after a good day.
> Splendid!


Yes! Recently I hit a massive interest in reading about all species of tortoises and stuff. So I'm reading all about them XD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> try again...


Was wondering why we had 9 til 5 again. 
Though it was 1 til 3 in my case!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> campervan...
> 
> ... world tour??


Or camel trek ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn, did you go to the doc's again today ?


No I didn't.
I was going to and just as I started texting my HoD to say I wouldn't be in I remembered that one of my boys is 16 today and I had his birthday gift etc and cake in the car.
He doesn't have much of a family life so decided to go in so we could give him a special day in class.
He was delighted so it was worth it 
I'm still on the pain killers, so will go back on Monday if I'm no better.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> sorry, i misunderstood
> 
> i thought we could get a piccy of you in a silly hat


 We Mums have expectations you know! 

You will have to wait for slightly inebriated Christmas pics for a photo of me in a silly hat. They come out for Christmas Carols in Hadlow square (nearby village we lived in for many years) on Christmas Eve. Traditional start to festivities


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have heard that you are never more than a couple of metres away from a rat.
> I don't like my neighbours at all - nor does anyone else in the street so we can't all be wrong!!


Urban myth, but not far wrong. 
(the rat bit, not the neighbours bit.)
(not the rats bit the neighbours, though that might be good)
(i've confused myself now).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yes! Recently I hit a massive interest in reading about all species of tortoises and stuff. So I'm reading all about them XD


Always good to read.
But be careful, even some of the more recent books have out of date info in.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are probably rats about, there almost always are, but this must be a more serious infestation.
> I once found a dead seagull in a bush on Weston sea-front and tried to pull it out (with gloves and tongs) but it kept being pulled back.
> A rat had got the other end and wouldn't let go! It was huge, but almost invisible in the bush.
> They're good at not being seen.
> i don't like your neighbours very much.




nasty people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I didn't.
> I was going to and just as I started texting my HoD to say I wouldn't be in I remembered that one of my boys is 16 today and I had his birthday gift etc and cake in the car.
> He doesn't have much of a family life so decided to go in so we could give him a special day in class.
> He was delighted so it was worth it
> I'm still on the pain killers, so will go back on Monday if I'm no better.


Doh! 
Don't blame you, but you must look after yourself. 
Now you might have to suffer all weekend as your British doctors won't help if you're dying at the weekend. 
Hope the pain killers keep it at bay.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely!
> Would be embarrassed to be seen with you




...that's why it's dark in here


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have heard that you are never more than a couple of metres away from a rat.
> I don't like my neighbours at all - nor does anyone else in the street so we can't all be wrong!!




nor do we!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, ha de ha de hahah




it just means you are unique sir


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doh!
> Don't blame you, but you must look after yourself.
> Now you might have to suffer all weekend as your British doctors won't help if you're dying at the weekend.
> Hope the pain killers keep it at bay.


So far the painkillers have helped a lot (touch wood)
At least I will be able to catch up on some sleep over the weekend, if I just nod off mid sentence........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was wondering why we had 9 til 5 again.
> Though it was 1 til 3 in my case!




0530 till 1800 just doesn't have the same ring to it lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or camel trek ?




wahhhhhaaattt???!!? nasty beasts:


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> No I didn't.
> I was going to and just as I started texting my HoD to say I wouldn't be in I remembered that one of my boys is 16 today and I had his birthday gift etc and cake in the car.
> He doesn't have much of a family life so decided to go in so we could give him a special day in class.
> He was delighted so it was worth it
> I'm still on the pain killers, so will go back on Monday if I'm no better.




you truly are a gem miss womblyn


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and find something to eat before my stomach starts to eat itself.
I'm starving tonight!
So I'll see you later I expect
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We Mums have expectations you know!
> 
> You will have to wait for slightly inebriated Christmas pics for a photo of me in a silly hat. They come out for Christmas Carols in Hadlow square (nearby village we lived in for many years) on Christmas Eve. Traditional start to festivities




for the first time ever i'm looking forward to christmas!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it just means you are unique sir


Not in the way I'd like to be. 
Not how i'd like to be remembered.
It would make a poor epitaph.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Urban myth, but not far wrong.
> (the rat bit, not the neighbours bit.)
> (not the rats bit the neighbours, though that might be good)
> (i've confused myself now).



ahh wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So far the painkillers have helped a lot (touch wood)
> At least I will be able to catch up on some sleep over the weekend, if I just nod off mid sentence........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


talk to us, that'll do it. 
Oh, it did.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> you truly are a gem miss womblyn


nah I'm not really - if it had been one of the' spoilt brats' in my class who have everything I probably would have let them wait.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in the way I'd like to be.
> Not how i'd like to be remembered.
> It would make a poor epitaph.


Oh I don't know...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 0530 till 1800 just doesn't have the same ring to it lol


Plus Saturday mornings.
No it doesn't scan.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always good to read.
> But be careful, even some of the more recent books have out of date info in.




yeah, stick with us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wahhhhhaaattt???!!? nasty beasts:


Yes, but they'd annoy the others too!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> So far the painkillers have helped a lot (touch wood)
> At least I will be able to catch up on some sleep over the weekend, if I just nod off mid sentence........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




glad to hear. hot bath, smooth FM!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must go and find something to eat before my stomach starts to eat itself.
> I'm starving tonight!
> So I'll see you later I expect
> TTFN


I ate something that disagreed with me earlier.
"No, you didn't!"
See ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for the first time ever i'm looking forward to christmas!!!


Bah! 
Humbug!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I must go and find something to eat before my stomach starts to eat itself.
> I'm starving tonight!
> So I'll see you later I expect
> TTFN




sending cyber hugs x


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in the way I'd like to be.
> Not how i'd like to be remembered.
> It would make a poor epitaph.




you're down in the history book now sir


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least you've still got hair!


I'd give up all my hair to be 29 or even 39 years old again ! With whatI know now !!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Time to go cook dinner. 

Husband on his way home. 
Son on his way home from afar (21st party to attend tomorrow) 
Daughter struggling with a job application (she had a bit of a hangover after a pub trip last night)

Rugby (Barbarians v South Africa) tomorrow at Wembley (which is weird because that's the national football stadium)

In-laws on Sunday which is going to be difficult as they've fallen out with their other son


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh I don't know...


Hmmmmm.
Here lieth Adam G.
He had armpit hair
That was NOT
Under his armpits. 


Could be worse, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you're down in the history book now sir


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> nah I'm not really - if it had been one of the' spoilt brats' in my class who have everything I probably would have let them wait.



i promise you the chap in question will remember you for the rest of his days. fantastic jesture, above and beyond ma'am especially given your ill... 

... learn to take a compliment woman . 

you rock lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'd give up all my hair to be 29 or even 39 years old again ! With whatI know now !!!!


I agree. 
But it doesn't work like that, unfortunately. 
I'm happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'd give up all my hair to be 29 or even 39 years old again ! With whatI know now !!!!


Perhaps wisdom makes one grey or bald ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> @ZEROPILOT ... these neighbors still need you to have a 'quiet word'


The collective doesn't like how I deal with cats or humans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time to go cook dinner.
> 
> Husband on his way home.
> Son on his way home from afar (21st party to attend tomorrow)
> Daughter struggling with a job application (she had a bit of a hangover after a pub trip last night)
> 
> Rugby (Barbarians v South Africa) tomorrow at Wembley (which is weird because that's the national football stadium)
> 
> In-laws on Sunday which is going to be difficult as they've fallen out with their other son


Goodness, what a quiet life you lead.
I expect Sunday won't be as bad as you imagine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i promise you the chap in question will remember you for the rest of his days. fantastic jesture, above and beyond ma'am especially given your ill...
> 
> ... learn to take a compliment woman .
> 
> you rock lyn


Rocklin is in California.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The collective doesn't like how I deal with cats or humans.


We're not talking about cats or humans, but Lyn's neighbours.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I ate something that disagreed with me earlier.
> "No, you didn't!"
> See ?




i'm stealing this one


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'd give up all my hair to be 29 or even 39 years old again ! With whatI know now !!!!




the magic of bud


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm stealing this one


Copyright VIZ magazine.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Time to go cook dinner.
> 
> Husband on his way home.
> Son on his way home from afar (21st party to attend tomorrow)
> Daughter struggling with a job application (she had a bit of a hangover after a pub trip last night)
> 
> Rugby (Barbarians v South Africa) tomorrow at Wembley (which is weird because that's the national football stadium)
> 
> In-laws on Sunday which is going to be difficult as they've fallen out with their other son




mums duties, never fails! 

have a good weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, what a quiet life you lead.
> I expect Sunday won't be as bad as you imagine.


It's not shaping up well. We've been discussing taking tin hats and both kids have decided they're too busy to accompany us. I can't say I blame them. 

If I said that the last time they visited here they reduced my BiL's other half to tears, you'll see what we could be in for


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> No I didn't.
> I was going to and just as I started texting my HoD to say I wouldn't be in I remembered that one of my boys is 16 today and I had his birthday gift etc and cake in the car.
> He doesn't have much of a family life so decided to go in so we could give him a special day in class.
> He was delighted so it was worth it
> I'm still on the pain killers, so will go back on Monday if I'm no better.


You are SUCH a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Moozillion

My guess is John has a new job, but you didn't hear that from me!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> My guess is John has a new job, but you didn't hear that from me!!!


That's my guess too now.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My guess is John has a new job, but you didn't hear that from me!!!


You mean John is moving to Morocco?   
Evening, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You mean John is moving to Morocco?
> Evening, everyone!


Good evening to you. 

We're being deafened by fireworks. It's a soggy night, but bonfire parties are clearly going ahead despite the rain. Bonfire Night proper is tomorrow - November 5th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's not shaping up well. We've been discussing taking tin hats and both kids have decided they're too busy to accompany us. I can't say I blame them.
> 
> If I said that the last time they visited here they reduced my BiL's other half to tears, you'll see what we could be in for


Oh, dear.
Foxholes and sandbags then.
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My guess is John has a new job, but you didn't hear that from me!!!


Meerkat hunter ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You mean John is moving to Morocco?
> Evening, everyone!


He'd love it here. 
Apart from the lack of decent bars. 
Evening, Lena.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I ate something that disagreed with me earlier.
> "No, you didn't!"
> See ?


I once went to a pub and the peanuts on the bar told me how lovely I was looking and they liked my hair.
...........well they were complimentary!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time to go cook dinner.
> 
> Husband on his way home.
> Son on his way home from afar (21st party to attend tomorrow)
> Daughter struggling with a job application (she had a bit of a hangover after a pub trip last night)
> 
> Rugby (Barbarians v South Africa) tomorrow at Wembley (which is weird because that's the national football stadium)
> 
> In-laws on Sunday which is going to be difficult as they've fallen out with their other son


A busy family weekend - hope it all goes smoothly and is a lot of fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Here lieth Adam G.
> He had armpit hair
> That was NOT
> Under his armpits.
> 
> 
> Could be worse, I suppose.


I think you've had a face lift so your armpits are higher than they used to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I once went to a pub and the peanuts on the bar told me how lovely I was looking and they liked my hair.
> ...........well they were complimentary!


I walked into a pub once.
It hurt.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i promise you the chap in question will remember you for the rest of his days. fantastic jesture, above and beyond ma'am especially given your ill...
> 
> ... learn to take a compliment woman .
> 
> you rock lyn


Aw shucks thanks John, now I'm blushing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think you've had a face lift so your armpits are higher than they used to be.


If this face were the result of surgery I would sue.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps wisdom makes one grey or bald ?


Grass never grows on a busy highway!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's not shaping up well. We've been discussing taking tin hats and both kids have decided they're too busy to accompany us. I can't say I blame them.
> 
> If I said that the last time they visited here they reduced my BiL's other half to tears, you'll see what we could be in for


Oh dear - maybe they've mellowed?
Unfortunately we can choose our friends but not our families.
Good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The collective doesn't like how I deal with cats or humans.



perfect man for the job


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - maybe they've mellowed?
> Unfortunately we can choose our friends but nit our families.
> Good luck!


Perhaps the wool spider knits her family.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening to you.
> 
> We're being deafened by fireworks. It's a soggy night, but bonfire parties are clearly going ahead despite the rain. Bonfire Night proper is tomorrow - November 5th.


It's a beautiful clear night here and more of the same tomorrow apparently.
I haven't heard any fireworks yet - but then not heard much of anything this week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's a beautiful clear night here and more of the same tomorrow apparently.
> I haven't heard any fireworks yet - but then not heard much of anything this week


BANG!
Did you hear that ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps the wool spider knits her family.


Just corrected that - my family tree is full of nuts.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> My guess is John has a new job, but you didn't hear that from me!!!




a fair guess, but nope. well not yet


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BANG!
> Did you hear that ?


Pardon?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just corrected that - my family tree is full of nuts.


Brazilians ?
I like Brazilians.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> You mean John is moving to Morocco?
> Evening, everyone!




yip, lodging with adam and wifey running a donkey cleaning service 


. .. i would actually love that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pardon?


Hmmmmmmmm.
You do have a problem, don't you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, lodging with adam and wifey running a donkey cleaning service
> 
> 
> . .. i would actually love that


Not for long, the way half of them treat donkeys here. 
But you'd be most welcome to try.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'd love it here.
> Apart from the lack of decent bars.
> Evening, Lena.




of course i would! it has an adam


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> You do have a problem, don't you?


Not any more, I had one and the wheels fell off.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I once went to a pub and the peanuts on the bar told me how lovely I was looking and they liked my hair.
> ...........well they were complimentary!




i had a fruit machine call me a baldy 'so and so'!! 

...it was out of order


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Aw shucks thanks John, now I'm blushing.




it's true, you do


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If this face were the result of surgery I would sue.




wifey too


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brazilians ?
> I like Brazilians.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for long, the way half of them treat donkeys here.
> But you'd be most welcome to try.




bring an empty suitcase to spain


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


very subtle!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not any more, I had one and the wheels fell off.




i can do a wheelie on a unicycle


----------



## johnandjade

i brought home matching onsie's for jade and i, its for a kiddies charity


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i brought home matching onsie's for jade and i, its for a kiddies charity
> View attachment 191330


Love them!
A pair of Pudseys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i brought home matching onsie's for jade and i, its for a kiddies charity
> View attachment 191330


Most splendid.
And Children in Need has a sneak preview of the Doctor Who Christmas Special, too.
So I must donate.
wifey!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid.
> And Children in Need has a sneak preview of the Doctor Who Christmas Special, too.
> So I must donate.
> wifey!!!!!!




get a couple onsie's . 

i got Xl and it just fits?!?


----------



## johnandjade

still game on soon . will say nos da just now. have a great evenooning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still game on soon . will say nos da just now. have a great evenooning


Night night, John.
Just finishing watching "The Daemons" here.
(see Azal, left) .


----------



## johnandjade

torts in still game!!! 

id game... 



i think i know!!! 

there was also a fido i think;P only for a second! will catch again on bbc iplayer,)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, John.
> Just finishing watching "The Daemons" here.
> (see Azal, left) .




details or a link so i can join in please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> torts in still game!!!
> 
> id game...
> View attachment 191338
> 
> 
> i think i know!!!
> 
> there was also a fido i think;P only for a second! will catch again on bbc iplayer,)


Bonus Points to "Still Game!"


----------



## johnandjade

lets see if we can get that word tour


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> details or a link so i can join in please


Doctor Who, my friend. It's brilliant except the end. 
Day of the Daleks is next. Not brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 191339
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if we can get that word tour


Hmmmmmm.
Good luck, but I am not overconfident.


----------



## johnandjade

no joy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who, my friend. It's brilliant except the end.
> Day of the Daleks is next. Not brilliant.




youtube?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no joy


Maybe next week


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> Good luck, but I am not overconfident.




rightly so


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> youtube?


Maybe.
I have them all on spanky disc.
Dailymotion has them, I believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the first three episodes of the new spin-off series 'Class' have been good too, though it's a bit like a gory, blood spattered version of Buffy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All info sent by Josh, payments made. 
Calendars hopefully en route soon. 
Happy days!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All info sent by Josh, payments made.
> Calendars hopefully en route soon.
> Happy days!


Fingers crossed this year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Fingers crossed this year!


They arrived fine and between Christmas and New year, last year, no complaints from me. 
But some of the other members had problems.


----------



## Moozillion

What in the world is that new avatar of yours, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What in the world is that new avatar of yours, Adam?


Azal the Daemon from Doctor Who. 
He saw Earth and mankind as a failed experiment so wanted to destroy us.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> What in the world is that new avatar of yours, Adam?




a selfie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a selfie


He was about thirty feet tall.
Otherwise, the spitting image, i'd say. 
Except he has hair under his armpits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It has been a lovely busy day in the Cold Dark Room.
Thanks to you all. 
Now my little eyelids are heavy and it is time I allowed them to shut for a while.
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Night night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. It's Saturday and I'm hunting out my warm stuff for going to watch the rugby later. 

The Barbarians (affectionately known as the Barbars) is a very old and very unusual rugby union club that consists entirely of invited players. 

The players are all international level and can be from any nation. They play a small number of matches against international touring sides each year. 

Today's match is against South Africa. The Barbars team will undoubtedly include a few South Africans with a chip on their shoulder because they weren't picked for the SA tour. 

It makes for excellent matches where nobody has anything to lose. There are usually lots of tries and few penalties 

I think a rugby try is probably the equivalent of an American Football touchdown.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It's Saturday and I'm hunting out my warm stuff for going to watch the rugby later.
> 
> The Barbarians (affectionately known as the Barbars) is a very old and very unusual rugby union club that consists entirely of invited players.
> 
> The players are all international level and can be from any nation. They play a small number of matches against international touring sides each year.
> 
> Today's match is against South Africa. The Barbars team will undoubtedly include a few South Africans with a chip on their shoulder because they weren't picked for the SA tour.
> 
> It makes for excellent matches where nobody has anything to lose. There are usually lots of tries and few penalties
> 
> I think a rugby try is probably the equivalent of an American Football touchdown.


Its Wales v Australia today too - couldn't get tickets for it but may have them for the Argie match next week.
My heart says Wales will win - my head says otherwise.
Good luck to them anyway.
Enjoy the Barbars match and good luck to them too!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It's Saturday and I'm hunting out my warm stuff for going to watch the rugby later.
> 
> The Barbarians (affectionately known as the Barbars) is a very old and very unusual rugby union club that consists entirely of invited players.
> 
> The players are all international level and can be from any nation. They play a small number of matches against international touring sides each year.
> 
> Today's match is against South Africa. The Barbars team will undoubtedly include a few South Africans with a chip on their shoulder because they weren't picked for the SA tour.
> 
> It makes for excellent matches where nobody has anything to lose. There are usually lots of tries and few penalties
> 
> I think a rugby try is probably the equivalent of an American Football touchdown.


Sounds like great fun!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Busy day for me too!
Off to get a new tank filter for my mud turtle, followed by lunch w a friend. My #1 sister, who lives down near Ed/ZEROPILOT, is flying into town for a wedding this weekend. She and her hubby wanted to go to a really nice restaurant in New Orleans so me, my hubby, my #2 sister, niece and sister-in-law are all meeting up for a night of fine dining! The restaurant is far too expensive for us to typically go to, but #1 Sister and her hubby are quite well off and usually pick up the tab.


----------



## johnandjade

work done friends car done... 

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

before...



and after



and the prize...


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Its Wales v Australia today too - couldn't get tickets for it but may have them for the Argie match next week.
> My heart says Wales will win - my head says otherwise.
> Good luck to them anyway.
> Enjoy the Barbars match and good luck to them too!


My Mum is Welsh and I was brainwashed trained into supporting Wales Rugby from birth. 

I was at the World Cup match at Twickenham where Wales won with a try in the last few seconds A-MAZ-ING! 

Wembley Way  The most important view in world football (soccer)


View from our seats



And in other news - Andy Murray is world number 1 in the tennis. Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It's Saturday and I'm hunting out my warm stuff for going to watch the rugby later.
> 
> The Barbarians (affectionately known as the Barbars) is a very old and very unusual rugby union club that consists entirely of invited players.
> 
> The players are all international level and can be from any nation. They play a small number of matches against international touring sides each year.
> 
> Today's match is against South Africa. The Barbars team will undoubtedly include a few South Africans with a chip on their shoulder because they weren't picked for the SA tour.
> 
> It makes for excellent matches where nobody has anything to lose. There are usually lots of tries and few penalties
> 
> I think a rugby try is probably the equivalent of an American Football touchdown.


Afternoon, Linda. 
I've been studying this morn, and have a lesson in an hour, so just popped in to say hi.
Enjoy the game, they're usually fun. 
Barbarian comes from the word "Berber" the original indigenous people of Morocco and parts of Algeria, who still constitute 50% of the people here (the others being mostly Arab) . They are thought to be of Caucasian origin, so many of them are red haired, blue eyed and sometimes blond. They were a particularly warlike race until quite recently and gave the Phoenicians, Romans, Arabs and even the French and Spanish, during the colonization period, good boshing on many an occasion.Hence the idea they were B*arbarians* They have their own language, which is sort of a heiroglyphic one with different sized circles, triangles etc. which has recently been accepted as an official language here and is taught at the relevant schools. Street signs and shop names etc. are now being posted in Arabic and Berber. Some still want independence from the Arabs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Its Wales v Australia today too - couldn't get tickets for it but may have them for the Argie match next week.
> My heart says Wales will win - my head says otherwise.
> Good luck to them anyway.
> Enjoy the Barbars match and good luck to them too!


Good afternoon, Lyn. 
Since i have my teaching hat on, for those that don't know ,_Australis _is Latin for Southern so Australia just means "land of the South."
_Argentum _was Latin for silver so Argentina is "land of Silver."
Wales was probably Latin for sheep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Busy day for me too!
> Off to get a new tank filter for my mud turtle, followed by lunch w a friend. My #1 sister, who lives down near Ed/ZEROPILOT, is flying into town for a wedding this weekend. She and her hubby wanted to go to a really nice restaurant in New Orleans so me, my hubby, my #2 sister, niece and sister-in-law are all meeting up for a night of fine dining! The restaurant is far too expensive for us to typically go to, but #1 Sister and her hubby are quite well off and usually pick up the tab.


Morning, Bea! 
Sounds like a terrific day in store. 
How is Jacques ? Your pictures of him are always amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> before...
> View attachment 191372
> 
> 
> and after
> View attachment 191373
> 
> 
> and the prize...
> View attachment 191375


Good afternoon, John! 
Splendid job! 
Enjoy your pint(s). 
You've earned them this week (and every week).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My Mum is Welsh and I was brainwashed trained into supporting Wales Rugby from birth.
> 
> I was at the World Cup match at Twickenham where Wales won with a try in the last few seconds A-MAZ-ING!
> 
> Wembley Way  The most important view in world football (soccer)
> View attachment 191374
> 
> View from our seats
> View attachment 191376
> 
> 
> And in other news - Andy Murray is world number 1 in the tennis. Yay!!!!!!!!


You got there nice and early. 
Time for a pie! 
I was very happy for Andy.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmm Adam always changing your profile pic I see. Can't decide on one?


----------



## JoesMum

Final score 31-31. Fair result. Lots of tries and no penalties. 

Everyone very relaxed and happy  

It will be a different story next Friday for England v Scotland football in the same stadium. Fingers crossed it will be peaceful. We won't be at that.

Not so good for Wales. They lost 8-32 to Australia


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmm Adam always changing your profile pic I see. Can't decide on one?


Usually quite stable with my avatars, but variable at the moment, yes.
Actually, another one needed today.
Let me see.
Good afternoon, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Final score 31-31. Fair result. Lots of tries and no penalties.
> 
> Everyone very relaxed and happy
> 
> It will be a different story next Friday for England v Scotland football in the same stadium. Fingers crossed it will be peaceful. We won't be at that.
> 
> Not so good for Wales. They lost 8-32 to Australia


Hopefully, they'll be united in wearing the poppy and things will be fine.
Sounds like you saw a great match.
Poor Lyn .


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello! Oh I have some awesome news!
In January the day after my birthday I'll be going to a reptile expo 
I can't wait to see all the tortoise booths maybe get a Sulcata from there. So far I saw four tortoise vendors there so fingers cross I see something unique and cool there.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Hello! Oh I have some awesome news!
> In January the day after my birthday I'll be going to a reptile expo
> I can't wait to see all the tortoise booths maybe get a Sulcata from there. So far I saw four tortoise vendors there so fingers cross I see something unique and cool there.


Think carefully before buying at a reptile fair. They're more interested in selling and not necessarily the best started tortoises. 

Whatever you do, get your enclosure fully set up and ready to run (with advice from here) before you buy the tortoise. It's a mistake to try and do it all in one go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're not talking about cats or humans, but Lyn's neighbours.


I imagine I'd be disarmed to some degree if they responded with a Welsh accent.
But then I'd be back on track after hearing Lyns.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Hello! Oh I have some awesome news!
> In January the day after my birthday I'll be going to a reptile expo
> I can't wait to see all the tortoise booths maybe get a Sulcata from there. So far I saw four tortoise vendors there so fingers cross I see something unique and cool there.


If it's a 2 or 3 day event, go on day one and get there right as they open. Or on the last day as it is almost over.
The good deals go quickly at first and then again at the last moment when people are unloading stuff that didn't sell.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Think carefully before buying at a reptile fair. They're more interested in selling and not necessarily the best started tortoises.
> 
> Whatever you do, get your enclosure fully set up and ready to run (with advice from here) before you buy the tortoise. It's a mistake to try and do it all in one go.


I know and thank you for telling me. I've been to a couple reptile expos already and know what to look for and everything before purchasing anything from someone. Also enclosure shouldn't be a problem  
I already own a couple Sulcata's and love them! I'm already planning out a enclosure that will be built in December and I'm going to let grass and other plants that I'll plant grow in there for a month till anything set foot in it.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> If it's a 2 or 3 day event, go on day one and get there right as they open. Or on the last day as it is almost over.
> The good deals go quickly at first and then again at the last moment when people are unloading stuff that didn't sell.


I always go early to be first in line 
Usually you can buy VIP tickets but this reptile expo doesn't do it ;(
So I have to get there and grab my tickets quick before people show up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello! Oh I have some awesome news!
> In January the day after my birthday I'll be going to a reptile expo
> I can't wait to see all the tortoise booths maybe get a Sulcata from there. So far I saw four tortoise vendors there so fingers cross I see something unique and cool there.


How wonderful. 
Should be great fun and very interesting.
See if you can take some photos. 
And make sure your dealer is reputable and that the tortoises are heavy, bright eyed and active.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagine I'd be disarmed to some degree if they responded with a Welsh accent.
> But then I'd be back on track after hearing Lyns.


I think Lyn has a nice Welsh accent.
Neighbours a nasty rough one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I know and thank you for telling me. I've been to a couple reptile expos already and know what to look for and everything before purchasing anything from someone. Also enclosure shouldn't be a problem
> I already own a couple Sulcata's and love them! I'm already planning out a enclosure that will be built in December and I'm going to let grass and other plants that I'll plant grow in there for a month till anything set foot in it.


Knew you'd have it covered in advance!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How wonderful.
> Should be great fun and very interesting.
> See if you can take some photos.
> And make sure your dealer is reputable and that the tortoises are heavy, bright eyed and active.


For sure! Lots and lots of photos will be taken


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
A beautiful, bright and sunny day here but very cold,
and a crisp, clear night -j ust as it should be for Bonfire Night!
Lots of fireworks around and even I had a bonfire to get rid of some rubbish.
Shame about Wales; didn't see the match but sadly the best team won.
Great that the Barbars drew though.

Worried about Lola again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> A beautiful, bright and sunny day here but very cold,
> and a crisp, clear night -j ust as it should be for Bonfire Night!
> Lots of fireworks around and even I had a bonfire to get rid of some rubbish.
> Shame about Wales; didn't see the match but sadly the best team won.
> Great that the Barbars drew though.
> 
> Worried about Lola again


Good evening, Lyn, though I may have missed you.
Getting a little colder here too.
Had to put the heating on for Tidgy for the first time today. 
Is Lola not eating again, or just being immobile ?
Hope he's okay and it's just a phase as the weather changes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn, though I may have missed you.
> Getting a little colder here too.
> Had to put the heating on for Tidgy for the first time today.
> Is Lola not eating again, or just being immobile ?
> Hope he's okay and it's just a phase as the weather changes.


Hi Adam,
He didn't get up until about 12,30 but he's eating and moved about OK even try to barge me off his floor
but had strange urates in his soak today...pale pink - which could be from dandies or red foods.
However the first lot were a rubbery blob that sank and broke up when I tried to fish it out,
the second lot were in a clear skin. Saved both to take to vets.
Trying to find one open tomorrow but definitely going Monday
- it may be nothing but need to check.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I would get it checked too, in your position. 
Tidgy had a pinish brown pee the other day, but I reckon it was the late season dandies I managed to find. 
But the other stuff would worry me . 
Good that he's eating and active though. 
wifey sends love too, we worry.


----------



## Lyn W

Thank you Adam and Wifey,
Lola has had wees like that after dandies too or just before a poop.
So I think that's normalish and Tidgy should be fine.
I'll say goodnight now but will speak tomorrow sometime.
Love to all of you too,
Nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Adam and Wifey,
> Lola has had wees like that after dandies too or just before a poop.
> So I think that's normalish and Tidgy should be fine.
> I'll say goodnight now but will speak tomorrow sometime.
> Love to all of you too,
> Nos da.


Nighty night, Lyn.
Sleep well.
Tidgy's fine, I know. 
Love,
Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A much quieter day in the Cold Dark Room today.
But still mostly nice. 
Night night Cold Dark Room.
Night night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Tomorrow, my friends........................


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, everyone! Happy Sunday!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> He didn't get up until about 12,30 but he's eating and moved about OK even try to barge me off his floor
> but had strange urates in his soak today...pale pink - which could be from dandies or red foods.
> However the first lot were a rubbery blob that sank and broke up when I tried to fish it out,
> the second lot were in a clear skin. Saved both to take to vets.
> Trying to find one open tomorrow but definitely going Monday
> - it may be nothing but need to check.


Joe's done pee like you describe before. I'm not unduly concerned about that. 

Probably a good idea to get Lola checked out though just to be sure. It's a shame there aren't more UK Leos on TFO for you to compare with


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, everyone! Happy Sunday!


Good morning to you! 

It's a bright, sunny, frosty Sunday here in Kent. Beautiful day. 

Son got in from a friend's 21st party at 03:25 this morning. He was pretty quiet actually, but I still heard him. 

JoesDad and I are heading for the in-laws. They live near Milton Keynes. Fingers crossed for a peaceful visit...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Joe's done pee like you describe before. I'm not unduly concerned about that.
> 
> Probably a good idea to get Lola checked out though just to be sure. It's a shame there aren't more UK Leos on TFO for you to compare with


Morning Linda,
Found a vet open today but the herp vet isn't in until tomorrow and they won't do xrays or bloods on a Sunday.

Hope lunch goes well and tin hats aren't needed after all!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, everyone! Happy Sunday!


Happy Sunday to you too, its another, beautiful crisp autumn day here.
I love this time of year!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday to you too, its another, beautiful crisp autumn day here.
> I love this time of year!


It's a bit more than crisp in Derbyshire. Mum just texted me to say it's snowing in Buxton!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I are heading for the in-laws. They live near Milton Keynes. Fingers crossed for a peaceful visit...



Good luck, Linda! Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Found a vet open today but the herp vet isn't in until tomorrow and they won't do xrays or bloods on a Sunday.



Morning, Lyn! Are you taking him to the herp vet tomorrow? Hope he's just fine. 

Been meaning to ask you btw, if you have the time, I'd love to hear the story of why his name is Lola


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Lyn! Are you taking him to the herp vet tomorrow? Hope he's just fine.
> 
> Been meaning to ask you btw, if you have the time, I'd love to hear the story of why his name is Lola


Yup herp vet tomorrow.
As for Lola's name - he was found in a field in July 2014 by a friend, and after three weeks of trying to find the owner she couldn't keep him. So I took him in to continue the search - no luck so we're stuck with each other!
I took him to a vet for a health check and he has a rear foot missing so wanted to make sure that was Ok, and he told me my tort was a female and about 10 years old hence the name Lola the Leopard.
Anyway the following Spring I thought she was having a prolapse, which scared the hell out of me, but it turned out she was a he, and was just being very proud of showing off his male bits, but the name stuck - and he is still called Lola as in the Kink's song.
If I was going to change his name I would call him Riley - because he really does have the 'life of Riley'
I also think he is probably only about 5 or 6 years old having seen a 7 year old that was twice his size - although I know there's no hard and fast rules about age and size (haven't seen that vet since).


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's a bit more than crisp in Derbyshire. Mum just texted me to say it's snowing in Buxton!


Wow - someone in work on Friday said there was snow forecast for some parts but thought they meant somewhere like the Shetland Isles!
Maybe the forecasts for the UK having the worst winter for many years are accurate - this year


----------



## Lyn W

I've just had a lovely invitation to my sister's house for Sunday lunch - yummy!!
So I'd better get myself organised.
I've been up since 7.30 but rather lazily still in my PJs
So have a great Sunday everyone and I'll see you later.

Bonus for today as well - I thought Poldark had finished with him behaving in a less than gentlemanly manner, but no - last one tonight !!! Can't see how he can redeem himself now though..........
(Well maybe he can - if his shirt comes off again I'm so shallow!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, everyone! Happy Sunday!


Good afternoon, Lena!
You have a jolly Sunday, too! 
I have a theory.
The Star tortoise Dork was tortoise number 1 in the calendar comp and has got the cover. 
Numbers 2 and 3 didn't get a page. 
Penelope, the elongated, was number 4 and got January.
So this could mean that as numbers 5, 6 and 7 didn't get a page, Charlie, number 8 will get February and as number 9 is a no page tort, Tidgy, number 10 will get March and using the same reasoning, Kristoff will be May.
Just theorizing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you!
> 
> It's a bright, sunny, frosty Sunday here in Kent. Beautiful day.
> 
> Son got in from a friend's 21st party at 03:25 this morning. He was pretty quiet actually, but I still heard him.
> 
> JoesDad and I are heading for the in-laws. They live near Milton Keynes. Fingers crossed for a peaceful visit...


Good morning, Linda.
Fingers and toes crossed.
wifey has her eyes crossed, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning Linda,
> Found a vet open today but the herp vet isn't in until tomorrow and they won't do xrays or bloods on a Sunday.
> 
> Hope lunch goes well and tin hats aren't needed after all!


Good morning, Lyn!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Fingers and toes crossed.
> wifey has her eyes crossed, too.


All going well so far. Father in law has asked me to help with his computer which is virtually unheard of. (I have only worked in IT Support since the mid 1980s so what would I know? )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just had a lovely invitation to my sister's house for Sunday lunch - yummy!!
> So I'd better get myself organised.
> I've been up since 7.30 but rather lazily still in my PJs
> So have a great Sunday everyone and I'll see you later.
> 
> Bonus for today as well - I thought Poldark had finished with him behaving in a less than gentlemanly manner, but no - last one tonight !!! Can't see how he can redeem himself now though..........
> (Well maybe he can - if his shirt comes off again I'm so shallow!)


Enjoy your lunch and the rest of the day, Lyn. 
Love to Lola of course and to your ears.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> All going well so far. Father in law has asked me to help with his computer which is virtually unheard of. (I have only worked in IT Support since the mid 1980s so what would I know? )


Building bridges hopefully.
A good start.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena!
> You have a jolly Sunday, too!
> I have a theory.
> The Star tortoise Dork was tortoise number 1 in the calendar comp and has got the cover.
> Numbers 2 and 3 didn't get a page.
> Penelope, the elongated, was number 4 and got January.
> So this could mean that as numbers 5, 6 and 7 didn't get a page, Charlie, number 8 will get February and as number 9 is a no page tort, Tidgy, number 10 will get March and using the same reasoning, Kristoff will be May.
> Just theorizing.



Hi Adam! 

I had the same theory! 

I had a couple, actually, the other theory being, photos are ordered according to how much Josh liked them. But then, I'm inclined to reject the second one: He'd be too busy to rank them according to his liking. Right? I'm still waiting for my shipping invoice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi Adam!
> 
> I had the same theory!
> 
> I had a couple, actually, the other theory being, photos are ordered according to how much Josh liked them. But then, I'm inclined to reject the second one: He'd be too busy to rank them according to his liking. Right? I'm still waiting for my shipping invoice.


I doubt it's in order of liking, but who knows ? i'm only guessing. 
E-mail Josh again to get your shipping costs. 
I generally pester him til he replies. 
But doesn't always work, he's a busy chap, i think.
No names and addresses had been forwarded to Yvonne, as of yesterday, so no calendars have been sent yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Survived, escaped and on the way home. Could have been worse. 

A few nasties fired at Brother in Law, but bullets generally dodged. 

Might need a glass of wine when I get home


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I doubt it's in order of liking, but who knows ? i'm only guessing.
> E-mail Josh again to get your shipping costs.
> I generally pester him til he replies.
> But doesn't always work, he's a busy chap, i think.
> No names and addresses had been forwarded to Yvonne, as of yesterday, so no calendars have been sent yet.


Have you seen this, Adam? August & September  http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....CALENDAR-CONTEST-WINNERS.147875/#post-1406158


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Survived, escaped and on the way home. Could have been worse.
> 
> A few nasties fired at Brother in Law, but bullets generally dodged.
> 
> Might need a glass of wine when I get home


Golly, i'm glad everyone survived reasonably unscathed. 
Enjoy your tipple.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Have you seen this, Adam? August & September  http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....CALENDAR-CONTEST-WINNERS.147875/#post-1406158


Just finished playing Lego with Zac and wifey showed it to me. 
I'm quite happy, September is my birthday month and I had August, a nice 31 day summer month last year! 
Seems you're okay with it, too ?
No complaints from me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Momof4 
Hi, Kathy! 
How are you, long time no see. 
last thing was needing a break after cleaning the shower or something, it's been quite a break.
How's the new kitten settling in ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just finished playing Lego with Zac and wifey showed it to me.
> I'm quite happy, September is my birthday month and I had August, a nice 31 day summer month last year!
> Seems you're okay with it, too ?
> No complaints from me.


I play Lego with my little girl. But we're probably playing a different kind (unless you're into bunnies and princesses). 

August is great. My only regret about the calendar is that I can't order more copies, since we're in the venerable company of Pakistan and North Korea, as per PayPal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I play Lego with my little girl. But we're probably playing a different kind (unless you're into bunnies and princesses).
> 
> August is great. My only regret about the calendar is that I can't order more copies, since we're in the venerable company of Pakistan and North Korea, as per PayPal.


The first calendars have been posted, including mine, so get on to Josh, as i don't think yours was sent. 
See http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/ive-mailed-your-calendar.148408/#post-1406195


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I play Lego with my little girl. But we're probably playing a different kind (unless you're into bunnies and princesses).
> 
> August is great. My only regret about the calendar is that I can't order more copies, since we're in the venerable company of Pakistan and North Korea, as per PayPal.


Oh, and bunnies and princesses are cool!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
Had a lovely lunch - roast chicken with apple pie and custard for dessert - just what was needed for a cold day.
Hope you have all had a good Sunday too!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Survived, escaped and on the way home. Could have been worse.
> 
> A few nasties fired at Brother in Law, but bullets generally dodged.
> 
> Might need a glass of wine when I get home


I would have had to drink something before going - a Gin and Bear it tipple!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Had a lovely lunch - roast chicken with apple pie and custard for dessert - just what was needed for a cold day.
> Hope you have all had a good Sunday too!


Yep, all good here.
Glad you had a good day, you needed one after the last week or two, I should imagine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would have had to drink something before going - a Gin and Bear it tipple!


A tonic you don't need to feel gill-ty about.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, all good here.
> Glad you had a good day, you needed one after the last week or two, I should imagine.


It was very pleasant - but very strange not being able to hear all the conversation.
I do sympathise with people who have to cope with deafness permanently.
I am going to see if docs will see me again tomorrow, it's been 2 weeks now since I last heard properly,
I can hear myself loud and clearly but I'm getting on my nerves now!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hallo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was very pleasant - but very strange not being able to hear all the conversation.
> I do sympathise with people who have to cope with deafness permanently.
> I am going to see if docs will see me again tomorrow, it's been 2 weeks now since I last heard properly,
> I can hear myself loud and clearly but I'm getting on my nerves now!


I'm deaf in my right ear and currently have whistling in the other, just started today.
So I know where you're coming from.
I like the deafness in my right ear as if I sit people on that side I can't here them and if i lie on my left ear to sleep , nothing disturbs me! 
However, i cannot tell which direction sounds are coming from, it always sounds off to the left and i have to be very careful crossing roads. 
Hope my other ear recovers soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo


Good afternoon, Austin. 
Good weekend ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm deaf in my right ear and currently have whistling in the other, just started today.
> So I know where you're coming from.
> I like the deafness in my right ear as if I sit people on that side I can't here them and if i lie on my left ear to sleep , nothing disturbs me!
> However, i cannot tell which direction sounds are coming from, it always sounds off to the left and i have to be very careful crossing roads.
> Hope my other ear recovers soon.


Hope you haven't caught it off me!
Apologies if you have.
This is becoming the CDQR (The Cold Dark Quiet Room!
David Attenborough's 'Planet Earth 2' just starting, so will do my ironing now while watching and pop back later.
Ooh good starting with Sloths!
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo


Good evening Austin (or maybe Good afternoon where you are).


----------



## JoesMum

Planet Earth 2 (David Attenborough) and Poldark. See you in a couple of hours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you haven't caught it off me!
> Apologies if you have.
> This is becoming the CDQR (The Cold Dark Quiet Room!
> David Attenborough's 'Planet Earth 2' just starting, so will do my ironing now while watching and pop back later.
> Ooh good starting with Sloths!
> TTFN


I love sloths, must get some for The Cold Dark Room. 
It's quite quiet in here at the moment. 
Perhaps we just can't hear the others ?
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Planet Earth 2 (David Attenborough) and Poldark. See you in a couple of hours


Oh, goodness.
Well, Doctor Who for me then.
"_The Curse of Peladon" _tonight.
Very good stuff, too.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Austin.
> Good weekend ?


Hello Adam! It's going well so far~
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Splendid! 
Tidgy's got September in the TFO calendar and my copies have been posted to me today! 
Tidgy had a happy day, wifey's well fed and cheerful and I had a nice play with my Lego.
So all's right with the world.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Austin (or maybe Good afternoon where you are).


Thank you and it's the afternoon!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> Tidgy's got September in the TFO calendar and my copies have been posted to me today!
> Tidgy had a happy day, wifey's well fed and cheerful and I had a nice play with my Lego.
> So all's right with the world.


That's good! 
I see that Tidgy got on there! That's awesome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That's good!
> I see that Tidgy got on there! That's awesome.


Two years in a row.
She's an international super model and is getting awfully big-headed!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two years in a row.
> She's an international super model and is getting awfully big-headed!


Nice nice XD
Gosh only 7 more weeks till Christmas @[email protected]
Time is flying by and it's not that far away


----------



## JoesMum

Phew! That was traumatic! When David Attenborough 's Planet Earth 2 reaches the rest of the world, I strongly recommend you watch it. 

Absolutely fantastic photography. Cute lemurs and sloths. Warring Komodo Dragons and then marine iguanas versus racer snakes. Just stunning!

Oh and in Poldark: the baddy didn't die, the good doctor got his girl and Ross & Demelza have patched it up until the next series when the likely early arrival of Elizabeth's baby will cause more problems with the baddy! Ross looked nearly as good in uniform as he did without his shirt


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed now. Try not to dream of snakes Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Planet Earth 2 (David Attenborough) and Poldark. See you in a couple of hours


I realised at the start of Poldark that I missed an episode last week! 
I was convinced the night that he was a very naughty boy was the last in series.
I've pieced together what I missed but will have to watch it on iplayer now to check.
Planet Earth II brilliant as always.
Isn't nature wonderful - cruel - but wonderful!
The swimming sloth was really funny.
I love sloths too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love sloths, must get some for The Cold Dark Room.
> It's quite quiet in here at the moment.
> Perhaps we just can't hear the others ?
> Speak soon.


We are all watching Poldark and Planet Earth 2!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. Try not to dream of snakes Lyn!


I was willing those little marine iguanas to run for their lives, I couldn't watch after the first one was caught by the snakes.
I know it's survival but such a shame 
Loved the shearwater waiting for his mate.
Night Linda - hope you sleep like a sloth
- but not in a tree!

You're right about the uniform!


----------



## Lyn W

On a more serious note I am really worried about Lola.
I noticed today that he was having trouble walking on his good rear leg - it seemed tender to put down, so did a search and was horrified to find that kidney disease affects joints!
The other legs are all ok and he is quite well raised up on them, so I am trying not to think the worse yet but it doesn't look good with the lethargy.
I will be devastated if it's that or some other incurable illness.
Keep everything crossed for us!
Night night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Nice nice XD
> Gosh only 7 more weeks till Christmas @[email protected]
> Time is flying by and it's not that far away


Bah!
Humbug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew! That was traumatic! When David Attenborough 's Planet Earth 2 reaches the rest of the world, I strongly recommend you watch it.
> 
> Absolutely fantastic photography. Cute lemurs and sloths. Warring Komodo Dragons and then marine iguanas versus racer snakes. Just stunning!
> 
> Oh and in Poldark: the baddy didn't die, the good doctor got his girl and Ross & Demelza have patched it up until the next series when the likely early arrival of Elizabeth's baby will cause more problems with the baddy! Ross looked nearly as good in uniform as he did without his shirt


I worked with David once. 
Lovely man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. Try not to dream of snakes Lyn!


Night, night; Linda. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> On a more serious note I am really worried about Lola.
> I noticed today that he was having trouble walking on his good rear leg - it seemed tender to put down, so did a search and was horrified to find that kidney disease affects joints!
> The other legs are all ok and he is quite well raised up on them, so I am trying not to think the worse yet but it doesn't look good with the lethargy.
> I will be devastated if it's that or some other incurable illness.
> Keep everything crossed for us!
> Night night


Oh, goodness, Lyn! 
Everything crossed and then some. 
maybe he's just sprained his leg with the extra weight it must bear. 
The reason i joined the forum was that Tidgy had a problem with a rear leg. 
But she made a full recovery.
hoping this is the case with Lola.
Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, Lyn!
> Everything crossed and then some.
> maybe he's just sprained his leg with the extra weight it must bear.
> The reason i joined the forum was that Tidgy had a problem with a rear leg.
> But she made a full recovery.
> hoping this is the case with Lola.
> Good luck at the vets.


Thanks Adam.
I'm hoping that because I keep him so well hydrated with daily soaks and his well soaked food
that it isn't kidney related, but the symptoms seem to fit.

What did you have to do to help, Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

She just got better by herself! 
Despite all the suggestions and ideas of helpful (and much appreciated) forum members, I became convinced it was just a strained, or pulled muscle or the like and it gradually got better over the next week or two. 
I just needed some kind words, which I received in abundance, to reassure me and then let nature take it's course. 
I don't really have a vet option, though if it had continued or become worse I would have found a way........
You do, so please go to the vet. 
I'm constantly reading articles about diseases and parasites of tortoises and people that seem to fit Tidgy or my current symptoms. But I don't think we have any of them. It's a kind of hypochondriac paranoia that I am aware of and deal with and seems common to tortoise owners! 
I'm explaining this very badly, but i'm trying to say, usually it's nothing and we just worry, but sometimes it may be a real problem. 
Hoping it's the nothing bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, it's late.
Night night Cold Dark Roommates.
Sleep well, i'm off for a kip myself.


----------



## Killerrookie

Ever since I came back to the forums from being busy I sure have missed JD!! 
Wonder how those jaw dropping Ghost Redfoots are doing.


----------



## JoesMum

Good Morning all. Monday again. 

Lyn my fingers are crossed that there's nothing too seriously wrong with Lola - like Adam I suffer from Owner's Hypochondria... sometimes you can know too much. 

And a message for Lola: kindly stop worrying the heck out of all of us... NOW please.


----------



## Kristoff

Good luck, Lyn! Fingers crossed for you and Lola. He sounds like a tough little guy <3

Morning, all! 

Off to pick up daughter from kindergarten. We're sick here ( a CDR virus?). Time to brew sage and linden instead of tea.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Lyn! Fingers crossed for you and Lola. He sounds like a tough little guy <3
> 
> Morning, all!
> 
> Off to pick up daughter from kindergarten. We're sick here ( a CDR virus?). Time to brew sage and linden instead of tea.


Oh no! Those viruses go round nurseries like wild fire. I hope you all recover quickly.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! docs this morning, my mossy bite is suspected ringworm:/. i have also to attend physio again for my back, also to get blood tests as i have numbness in my foot and he said it could be a related condition some how. happy days 

hope lola is ok miss lynn


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! docs this morning, my mossy bite is suspected ringworm:/. i have also to attend physio again for my back, also to get blood tests as i have numbness in my foot and he said it could be a related condition some how. happy days
> 
> hope lola is ok miss lynn


Good morning John. 

Ring worm isn't a problem. I've had it. It's a fungal infection- no worms involved  You need to apply athlete's foot cream that's all - just like shell rot. 

I agree about the numbness possibly being back related. It can be a sign of a problem with a disc in your spine putting pressure on a nerve. I had pain in my groin which turned out to be that. The physio wouldn't touch me though in case she made it worse and got me referred to a neurological expert. 

I hope this all gets sorted quickly.


----------



## Lyn W

Morning all.
As you can see I'm not in work.
Been to docs for my ears and she gave me a prescription for nose spray!
Hopefully as all tube connected it will help clear whatever is causing my partial deafness,

Lola is seeing the reptile vet at 12.40, there is a highly recommended vet I would have preferred to see in Cardiff but they hold clinics across the whole of South Wales at different vets on different days and can't get an appointment this week. Hopefully at least x rays/ultra sound will be done today so we can see what's going on.
He is enjoying a lovely warm soak now, but would still be in his hide if I hadn't dragged him out.

I am just going to check on the forum what is said about vitamin jabs in case they are suggested, and the best antibiotic for leopards - I think I read that they can have adverse reactions to Baytril.

Thank you for all your good wishes.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning all.
> As you can see I'm not in work.
> Been to docs for my ears and she gave me a prescription for nose spray!
> Hopefully as all tube connected it will help clear whatever is causing my partial deafness,
> 
> Lola is seeing the reptile vet at 12.40, there is a highly recommended vet I would have preferred to see in Cardiff but they hold clinics across the whole of South Wales at different vets on different days and can't get an appointment this week. Hopefully at least x rays/ultra sound will be done today so we can see what's going on.
> He is enjoying a lovely warm soak now, but would still be in his hide if I hadn't dragged him out.
> 
> I am just going to check on the forum what is said about vitamin jabs in case they are suggested, and the best antibiotic for leopards - I think I read that they can have adverse reactions to Baytril.
> 
> Thank you for all your good wishes.




love and thoughts your way xxx


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Morning all.
> As you can see I'm not in work.
> Been to docs for my ears and she gave me a prescription for nose spray!
> Hopefully as all tube connected it will help clear whatever is causing my partial deafness,
> 
> Lola is seeing the reptile vet at 12.40, there is a highly recommended vet I would have preferred to see in Cardiff but they hold clinics across the whole of South Wales at different vets on different days and can't get an appointment this week. Hopefully at least x rays/ultra sound will be done today so we can see what's going on.
> He is enjoying a lovely warm soak now, but would still be in his hide if I hadn't dragged him out.
> 
> I am just going to check on the forum what is said about vitamin jabs in case they are suggested, and the best antibiotic for leopards - I think I read that they can have adverse reactions to Baytril.
> 
> Thank you for all your good wishes.


Good luck. Love and thoughts from me too. 

No vitamin injections. Excess vitamin A causes horrendous skin problems. If the vet wants to give a vitamin injection then grab Lola and run for the hills!


----------



## JoesMum

Things all getting a bit huffy with Brexit discussion on my moderator forum. I've had to break out the red block caps again 

Hopefully they'll start behaving before I have to start enforcing holidays again. 

I'll pop back in the lulls!  Cheerie-bye!


----------



## johnandjade

burger king time


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> On a more serious note I am really worried about Lola.
> I noticed today that he was having trouble walking on his good rear leg - it seemed tender to put down, so did a search and was horrified to find that kidney disease affects joints!
> The other legs are all ok and he is quite well raised up on them, so I am trying not to think the worse yet but it doesn't look good with the lethargy.
> I will be devastated if it's that or some other incurable illness.
> Keep everything crossed for us!
> Night night


Oh, Lyn- I'm so sorry to hear that Lola is ailing.  They really do get to us, don't they! 
Sending hugs and healing thoughts to you and Lola; sending thoughts of inspiration and dedication to Lola's medical teams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning all. Monday again.
> 
> Lyn my fingers are crossed that there's nothing too seriously wrong with Lola - like Adam I suffer from Owner's Hypochondria... sometimes you can know too much.
> 
> And a message for Lola: kindly stop worrying the heck out of all of us... NOW please.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
I do think it's good to worry, though. 
I'd hate to not care. 
It's good that we're paranoid!


----------



## Lyn W

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I'm not really any the wiser.
The 'young' vet wouldn't x ray - said there was no point as stones wouldn't show up unless urates were gritty and more solid and even though she'd never seen urates like Lolas encased in a jelly like shell before she said x-ray wouldn't pick that up so she wasn't unduly worried......said aid xrays were only really beneficial for RIs .

She wouldn't do bloods as it was 'quite a challenge' and would have to get it from the jugular which was quite a scary thought but said if I take fresh urates and poop samples in they can test those for a range of things.

She thought his leg could be painful because it's taking the strain of the other one, maybe arthritis?
Offered me the choice between antibiotics just in case he has an infection, or an anti inflammatory which aren't licensed in UK as no research on how torts would react. I took the antibiotic which is Baytril - 0.7 once a day orally. But as its all a bit wait and see I'm not sure whether to give half the dose or not at all.
I think I may need to seek a second opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Lyn! Fingers crossed for you and Lola. He sounds like a tough little guy <3
> 
> Morning, all!
> 
> Off to pick up daughter from kindergarten. We're sick here ( a CDR virus?). Time to brew sage and linden instead of tea.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
MMFV, I expect (Meerkat Man-Flu Virus), it's quite common in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! docs this morning, my mossy bite is suspected ringworm:/. i have also to attend physio again for my back, also to get blood tests as i have numbness in my foot and he said it could be a related condition some how. happy days
> 
> hope lola is ok miss lynn


Good afternoon, John.
Oh, dear, not good news, but at least they can start fixing you up again. 
Chin up, worse things happen at sea, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morning all.
> As you can see I'm not in work.
> Been to docs for my ears and she gave me a prescription for nose spray!
> Hopefully as all tube connected it will help clear whatever is causing my partial deafness,
> 
> Lola is seeing the reptile vet at 12.40, there is a highly recommended vet I would have preferred to see in Cardiff but they hold clinics across the whole of South Wales at different vets on different days and can't get an appointment this week. Hopefully at least x rays/ultra sound will be done today so we can see what's going on.
> He is enjoying a lovely warm soak now, but would still be in his hide if I hadn't dragged him out.
> 
> I am just going to check on the forum what is said about vitamin jabs in case they are suggested, and the best antibiotic for leopards - I think I read that they can have adverse reactions to Baytril.
> 
> Thank you for all your good wishes.


Good afternoon, Lyn.
I'm probably too late, but:
I'm no expert but i don't like the sound of vitamin shots at all. They can do as much harm as good as overdosing seems common and then all the skin falls off. 
Likewise, it seems to me, from what I've read , that Baytril injections are really dodgy, but that oral Baytril is much better and seemingly safe. Do not allow Baytril injections into the rear leg in particular.
Just what i've come to think from my reading.
Bless you Lola and good luck!


----------



## Killerrookie

Goooood morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Things all getting a bit huffy with Brexit discussion on my moderator forum. I've had to break out the red block caps again
> 
> Hopefully they'll start behaving before I have to start enforcing holidays again.
> 
> I'll pop back in the lulls!  Cheerie-bye!


I expect they'll start on the US election tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Lyn- I'm so sorry to hear that Lola is ailing.  They really do get to us, don't they!
> Sending hugs and healing thoughts to you and Lola; sending thoughts of inspiration and dedication to Lola's medical teams!


Good morning, Bea. 
Tortoise Worry unites us all!


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm curious who will become president! It's been a close race for so long


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I'm curious who will become president! It's been a close race for so long


May the best woman win !
(I must add I know absolutely nothing - just showing solidarity with a sister)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect they'll start on the US election tomorrow!


Oh they've been doing that for months. Because they're not our presidential candidates the discussion is much better tempered



Killerrookie said:


> I'm curious who will become president! It's been a close race for so long


But we're not allowed to discuss it on TFO regardless!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I'm not really any the wiser.
> The 'young' vet wouldn't x ray - said there was no point as stones wouldn't show up unless urates were gritty and more solid and even though she'd never seen urates like Lolas encased in a jelly like shell before she said x-ray wouldn't pick that up so she wasn't unduly worried......said aid xrays were only really beneficial for RIs .
> 
> She wouldn't do bloods as it was 'quite a challenge' and would have to get it from the jugular which was quite a scary thought but said if I take fresh urates and poop samples in they can test those for a range of things.
> 
> She thought his leg could be painful because it's taking the strain of the other one, maybe arthritis?
> Offered me the choice between antibiotics just in case he has an infection, or an anti inflammatory which aren't licensed in UK as no research on how torts would react. I took the antibiotic which is Baytril - 0.7 once a day orally. But as its all a bit wait and see I'm not sure whether to give half the dose or not at all.
> I think I may need to seek a second opinion.


Yep, second opinion! 
That sounds like rubbish! 
Various stones and impactions can be seen clearly on x-ray and it would eliminate some possibilities, what's the harm ?
Not sure about the bloods bit, either. 
But the poop and pee tests are a good plan and I'd give the oral Baytril if it were me. 
Love to you both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I'm not really any the wiser.
> The 'young' vet wouldn't x ray - said there was no point as stones wouldn't show up unless urates were gritty and more solid and even though she'd never seen urates like Lolas encased in a jelly like shell before she said x-ray wouldn't pick that up so she wasn't unduly worried......said aid xrays were only really beneficial for RIs .
> 
> She wouldn't do bloods as it was 'quite a challenge' and would have to get it from the jugular which was quite a scary thought but said if I take fresh urates and poop samples in they can test those for a range of things.
> 
> She thought his leg could be painful because it's taking the strain of the other one, maybe arthritis?
> Offered me the choice between antibiotics just in case he has an infection, or an anti inflammatory which aren't licensed in UK as no research on how torts would react. I took the antibiotic which is Baytril - 0.7 once a day orally. But as its all a bit wait and see I'm not sure whether to give half the dose or not at all.
> I think I may need to seek a second opinion.


And I did mention the leg being strained because of taking so much of the strain at the back. 
Hopefully, that's all it is, and keeping inactive for a bit will fix it. 
But second opinion , in my view.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Oh they've been doing that for months. Because they're not our presidential candidates the discussion is much better tempered
> 
> 
> But we're not allowed to discuss it on TFO regardless!


True, there would be a massive debate if we did talk about it XD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Goooood morning!


Good morning, Austin! 
Just off out for some sun with The Tidge, as there's rain coming in later. 
I'll finish catching up with you all later:


----------



## Lyn W

He's wandering around fine at the moment and eating, but he'll be back off to bed soon.
That's Lola not Adam - although....maybe......)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm curious who will become president! It's been a close race for so long


Me, too! 
It effects all our lives, wherever we may be. 
But, luckily, we can't discuss it here, so best talk about the weather!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Austin!
> Just off out for some sun with The Tidge, as there's rain coming in later.
> I'll finish catching up with you all later:


Awww, talk to you later than Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He's wandering around fine at the moment and eating, but he'll be back off to bed soon.
> That's Lola not Adam - although....maybe......)


Just resting his leg, hopefully. 
It's great he is still capable of walking and he's eating well, good signs.


----------



## Killerrookie

I now remember one reason why I left TFO. It was from reading so much and not getting any sleep at nights!  
Stood up all night looking at JD's Reds again and reading the debate on mixing species.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I'm not really any the wiser.
> The 'young' vet wouldn't x ray - said there was no point as stones wouldn't show up unless urates were gritty and more solid and even though she'd never seen urates like Lolas encased in a jelly like shell before she said x-ray wouldn't pick that up so she wasn't unduly worried......said aid xrays were only really beneficial for RIs .
> 
> She wouldn't do bloods as it was 'quite a challenge' and would have to get it from the jugular which was quite a scary thought but said if I take fresh urates and poop samples in they can test those for a range of things.
> 
> She thought his leg could be painful because it's taking the strain of the other one, maybe arthritis?
> Offered me the choice between antibiotics just in case he has an infection, or an anti inflammatory which aren't licensed in UK as no research on how torts would react. I took the antibiotic which is Baytril - 0.7 once a day orally. But as its all a bit wait and see I'm not sure whether to give half the dose or not at all.
> I think I may need to seek a second opinion.



Yes, I heartily support your thoughts on a second opinion!
Hugs to you and Lola!


----------



## johnandjade

got some new toys to scare jade...


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> got some new toys to scare jade...
> View attachment 191595


So much mask


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> got some new toys to scare jade...
> View attachment 191595


 If you were my significant other, you'd be sleeping in the garage!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

1640, good enough... beer time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I now remember one reason why I left TFO. It was from reading so much and not getting any sleep at nights!
> Stood up all night looking at JD's Reds again and reading the debate on mixing species.


Interesting debate, But basically, don't mix species.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got some new toys to scare jade...
> View attachment 191595


What's the bottom one ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spent some time with Tidgy and then went out and bought a potato. 
Hurraaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interesting debate, But basically, don't mix species.


Better safe than sorry! I don't mix different species at all.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spent some time with Tidgy and then went out and bought a potato.
> Hurraaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A potato 0.0)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> A potato 0.0)


They're heavy.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're heavy.


A bag correct?


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> A bag correct?


Wrong. Wifie gets her potatoes singly 

It gets Adam out from under her feet


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Wrong. Wifie gets her potatoes singly
> 
> It gets Adam out from under her feet


Im SO lost...


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Im SO lost...




The CDR does that to you. It's because it's dark in here and you can't see 

But I was right about buying just one potato... there may be other groceries to accompany it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> A bag correct?


No, just one at a time.
Sometimes up to four. 
Don't get pots in bags here. 
wifey insists I get potatoes every now and again, so i do. 
I also got 2 onions today. 
Here's the bag that John (@johnandjade gave me when we met in Spain in the summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The CDR does that to you. It's because it's dark in here and you can't see
> 
> But I was right about buying just one potato... there may be other groceries to accompany it.


Indeed.
I bought a raddish, too. 
How well you know me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the bottom one ?




guy fawks, but is more comanly knowin fot a group called 'annonomis' interweb hacker group


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spent some time with Tidgy and then went out and bought a potato.
> Hurraaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> A potato 0.0)




5 points


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guy fawks, but is more comanly knowin fot a group called 'annonomis' interweb hacker group


No, that's the middle one, I meant the black thing like a bag at the bottom .


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Better safe than sorry! I don't mix different species at all.


I feel the same about alcohol.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that's the middle one, I meant the black thing like a bag at the bottom .


Looks like an executioner's hood - or it could just be a black bag.
Wilkinsons sell some black, reusable shopping bags for about £1 that would do the same job..and save you a fortune.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that's the middle one, I meant the black thing like a bag at the bottom .




ah sorry, just a neck warmer thing. for work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Looks like an executioner's hood - or it could just be a black bag.
> Wilkinsons sell some black, reusable shopping bags for about £1 that would do the same job..and save you a fortune.


It would cost considerably more for me to get to a Wilkinson's . 
I have several hundred bags in stock.
Whole bags full of bags.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Looks like an executioner's hood - or it could just be a black bag.
> Wilkinsons sell some black, reusable shopping bags for about £1 that would do the same job..and save you a fortune.




how is lola?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how is lola?


How is John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy has just had a treat for supper.
Radish tops! 
She can't have them often, but absolutely loves them. 
And wifey eats the radish, which you mustn't feed to torts. 
I get nothing. 
Huuurrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How is John ?



irrelevant


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has just had a treat for supper.
> Radish tops!
> She can't have them often, but absolutely loves them.
> And wifey eats the radish, which you mustn't feed to torts.
> I get nothing.
> Huuurrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!




not even cheese???!!??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> irrelevant


Oh, no it isn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not even cheese???!!??


Actually, lovely wifey just came back from the supermarket with a couple of kilos, so i'll be okay. 
Although, I expect she'll insist on having some herself.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would cost considerably more for me to get to a Wilkinson's .
> I have several hundred bags in stock.
> Whole bags full of bags.


Me too
Not just bags for life.......
enough bags for the after life too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too
> Not just bags for life.......
> enough bags for the after life too!!!


I might paper the walls with plastic bags now it's getting colder.
Good insulation.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how is lola?


He didn't seem too bad, thanks John. He ate well and had a good bask and a little wander when we got back from the vets I have been trying to watch his little leg and I'm not sure if his uneven gait is making it catch on the corner of his rear pointy scute, so I'm wondering if that is making it sore. Will need to watch closely.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> irrelevant


irreverent maybe 
irrelevant - never!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> irreverent maybe
> irrelevant - never!


Hear, hear! 
(if only we could).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hear, hear!
> (if only we could).


The nose spray hasn't had any affect yet but when it works I'll probably be probably be able to smell people before I can hear them.
(that's actually true with some of our youngsters!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The nose spray hasn't had any affect yet but when it works I'll probably be probably be able to smell people before I can hear them.
> (that's actually true with some of our youngsters!!)


And one or two of my students.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> The nose spray hasn't had any affect yet but when it works I'll probably be probably be able to smell people before I can hear them.
> (that's actually true with some of our youngsters!!)


Oops! Possibly too many probablies in that post that probably shouldn't be there
Wonder what the probability of me doing that was?

Anyway Nos Da for now - have a good Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oops! Possibly too many probablies in that post that probably shouldn't be there
> Wonder what the probability of me doing that was?
> 
> Anyway Nos Da for now - have a good Tuesday everyone!


I probably shall.
Nos da, Lyn.
Sleep well


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm pretty tired and it's only 7:04 PM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm pretty tired and it's only 7:04 PM


I'm wide awake and it's 1.12 am here.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm wide awake and it's 1.12 am here.


You're crazy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You're crazy


It has been mentioned..............


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! that was an unexpected dream last night... fido had babies?!? not just one or two but at least a dozen! one poor little one had a downside up shell?! there was also a few vines hanging from celin of inclosure which fido was climbing. hmmmm, the mind truly is a strange thing. 

jack frost has finally arrived



best get wrapped up tighter than an eskimos joy department and dig out the ice skates


----------



## johnandjade

and a possibility of snow :/



we are basically to the left of 'edinburger'


----------



## johnandjade

snow chains and ice studs at the ready




now to fall


----------



## johnandjade

bacon, coffee and finally the day begins



time to go be awesome


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> and a possibility of snow :/
> View attachment 191631
> 
> 
> we are basically to the left of 'edinburger'


You are basically under the top yellow triangle with a snowflake... and my Mum's below the bottom one where they're threatening 10cm (4") of snow 

Good morning John. Wrap up warm


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

We're off to London this evening to see Paul Simon at the Royal Albert Hall. 

There's a lot of rain forecast, but no snow fortunately so we shouldn't have any train problems thank goodness.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> We're off to London this evening to see Paul Simon at the Royal Albert Hall.
> 
> There's a lot of rain forecast, but no snow fortunately so we shouldn't have any train problems thank goodness.




wayhey!! good morning mum, or should i call you al  

at least you won't fall with diamonds on the soles of your shoes 

have a great time


----------



## Kristoff

Morning all, 

The gods of weather in Turkey still didn't get the memo that November is here:



Kristoff and Elsa wake up to bask but Kristoff hasn't been really eating for the past three weeks. Elsa must have been a cow in her previous life. 

Off to the capital, Ankara, tomorrow for a US visa appointment. 

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> The gods of weather in Turkey still didn't get the memo that November is here:
> View attachment 191650
> 
> 
> Kristoff and Elsa wake up to bask but Kristoff hasn't been really eating for the past three weeks. Elsa must have been a cow in her previous life.
> 
> Off to the capital, Ankara, tomorrow for a US visa appointment.
> 
> Hope everyone's well.




best of luck and enjoy the weather


----------



## johnandjade

very quiet today, very earie feeling


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> very quiet today, very earie feeling


Is that at work or in the CDR?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Is that at work or in the CDR?




both:/. i feel like the boy in the bubble


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> both:/. i feel like the boy in the bubble


You've been using too much soap solution at work if you can get in the bubble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! that was an unexpected dream last night... fido had babies?!? not just one or two but at least a dozen! one poor little one had a downside up shell?! there was also a few vines hanging from celin of inclosure which fido was climbing. hmmmm, the mind truly is a strange thing.
> 
> jack frost has finally arrived
> View attachment 191630
> 
> 
> best get wrapped up tighter than an eskimos joy department and dig out the ice skates


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No, no, no,no,no,no,.
No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bacon, coffee and finally the day begins
> View attachment 191635
> 
> 
> time to go be awesome


Good afternoon, John.
It actually looks quite pretty, but I couldn't stand the cold, I would just be shaking too much to notice the view.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> We're off to London this evening to see Paul Simon at the Royal Albert Hall.
> 
> There's a lot of rain forecast, but no snow fortunately so we shouldn't have any train problems thank goodness.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Just a leaf or two on the line......................
Enjoy your concert!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning all,
> 
> The gods of weather in Turkey still didn't get the memo that November is here:
> View attachment 191650
> 
> 
> Kristoff and Elsa wake up to bask but Kristoff hasn't been really eating for the past three weeks. Elsa must have been a cow in her previous life.
> 
> Off to the capital, Ankara, tomorrow for a US visa appointment.
> 
> Hope everyone's well.


Good morning, Lena.
17°C here today, quite chilly.
Cloudy but no rain. 
Enjoy your trip tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is that at work or in the CDR?


My ear has recovered, so i can hear it's quiet. 
I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates! 
Jelly and ice cream for Tidgy today, it's her 5 year Rescueversary.! 
Five years ago today we rescued our little girl from certain death and nursed her back to health. 
How that time has flown and what a delight she has been! 
Love her to bits.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Jelly and ice cream for Tidgy today, it's her 5 year Rescueversary.!
> Five years ago today we rescued our little girl from certain death and nursed her back to health.
> How that time has flown and what a delight she has been!
> Love her to bits.





wayhey


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Jelly and ice cream for Tidgy today, it's her 5 year Rescueversary.!
> Five years ago today we rescued our little girl from certain death and nursed her back to health.
> How that time has flown and what a delight she has been!
> Love her to bits.


Happy second birthday, beautiful Tidgy! Can't wait to have your picture on my wall next year!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhey





Kristoff said:


> Happy second birthday, beautiful Tidgy! Can't wait to have your picture on my wall next year!!!!!


Tidgy said "Thanks, guys" and then went straight to bed.
I think she's a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> We're off to London this evening to see Paul Simon at the Royal Albert Hall.
> 
> There's a lot of rain forecast, but no snow fortunately so we shouldn't have any train problems thank goodness.


Unless there's the wrong sort of leaves on the track!
Have a wonderful time the Royal Albert Hall is beautiful, I saw Carmen there a few years ago,
Paul Simon is a very talented man - it should be fantastic evening.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Jelly and ice cream for Tidgy today, it's her 5 year Rescueversary.!
> Five years ago today we rescued our little girl from certain death and nursed her back to health.
> How that time has flown and what a delight she has been!
> Love her to bits.


Happy New Life anniversary Tidgy!
You lucky girl!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Just a leaf or two on the line......................
> Enjoy your concert!


Snap - ish!
We're on the same track!


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon All. Happy Tuesday!
Lola was still in his hide again when I got home - no food touched.
He has had a good soak and is now having a little wander and tucking in well.
I have set a wildlife camera down to try to catch him walking away from it so I can see if there's anything affecting his leg.
I'll be tort vet hunting again later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Afternoon All. Happy Tuesday!
> Lola was still in his hide again when I got home - no food touched.
> He has had a good soak and is now having a little wander and tucking in well.
> I have set a wildlife camera down to try to catch him walking away from it so I can see if there's anything affecting his leg.
> I'll be tort vet hunting again later.




great idea! hopefully it will solve the mystery


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy said "Thanks, guys" and then went straight to bed.
> I think she's a bit overwhelmed.




she really is a lucky lady


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It has been mentioned..............


...more than once!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Unless there's the wrong sort of leaves on the track!
> Have a wonderful time the Royal Albert Hall is beautiful, I saw Carmen there a few years ago,
> Paul Simon is a very talented man - it should be fantastic evening.


Weird! 
Just watching the film 'Magnolia' about coincidence.
And they're playing and talking about "Carmen".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Life anniversary Tidgy!
> You lucky girl!!


She certainly is! 
And i'm spoiling her rotten today. 
She deserves it.
She has added so much to our little family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she really is a lucky lady


She certainly is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...more than once!


Indeed! 
Hello, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies!
Having a rather sluggish day today. 
Decided to hide under my bed until the election is over...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm hiding under my armadillo! 
Sluggish day also. 
Bit colder here today.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm trying to get myself off the sofa to go and get myself organised for outdoor activities tomorrow - need to find my winter woolies!
We're either bike riding - if we can get the bikes which are of course essential to the activity (we need lots of trikes as only 2 out 10 of my group can ride a 2 wheeler) or off to the woods for camp craft - den building, making camp fires and sausage cooking.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> Having a rather sluggish day today.
> Decided to hide under my bed until the election is over...


Maybe that's what Lola's doing.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm trying to get myself off the sofa to go and get myself organised for outdoor activities tomorrow - need to find my winter woolies!
> We're either bike riding - if we can get the bikes which are of course essential to the activity (we need lots of trikes as only 2 out 10 of my group can ride a 2 wheeler) or off to the woods for camp craft - den building, making camp fires and sausage cooking.


If you do the second, don't forget to save me a sausage.
last time they ate them all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm hiding under my armadillo!
> Sluggish day also.
> Bit colder here today.


I use to have a racing snail.
I removed his shell to make him more aerodynamic,
but all it did was make him more sluggish!
Boom Boom!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I use to have a racing snail.
> I removed his shell to make him more aerodynamic,
> but all it did was make him more sluggish!
> Boom Boom!


I use to have a car with a big S on the sides and an S on the bonnet and an S on the boot.
It was very fast .
People used to say!
"Look at that S car go."


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all (Just about)

We're on our way home from an excellent concert. 

Paul Simon probably in trouble with the authorities for over-running the 11pm curfew somewhat. Not that we are complaining.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Evening all (Just about)
> 
> We're on our way home from an excellent concert.
> 
> Paul Simon probably in trouble with the authorities for over-running the 11pm curfew somewhat. Not that we are complaining.


Quality always tells. 
I expect he'll be okay. 
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Evening all (Just about)
> 
> We're on our way home from an excellent concert.
> 
> Paul Simon probably in trouble with the authorities for over-running the 11pm curfew somewhat. Not that we are complaining.


I love it when performers do that - shows they appreciate their audience!
I would like to see Clapton at the Albert Hall which I believe he does annually, unless that's changed. Never been the right time for me yet though. I did see his brief appearance at the Tsunami benefit concert in Cardiff many years ago though.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Evening all (Just about)
> 
> We're on our way home from an excellent concert.
> 
> Paul Simon probably in trouble with the authorities for over-running the 11pm curfew somewhat. Not that we are complaining.


Paul Simon is one of my all-time favorite musicians!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

In the late 1980s went to see Dire Straits and their guitarist's wife had just had twins. Mark Knopfler announced he'd found a reasonably competent substitute for the night and he hoped he'd be OK. 

On strolled Eric Clapton. He was pretty good


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Paul Simon is one of my all-time favorite musicians!!!!


I love the Simon and Garfunkel songs too, but think most of them were written by Paul Simon, he's a clever guy.
I think that Art Garfunkel is touring this year too.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> In the late 1980s went to see Dire Straits and their guitarist's wife had just had twins. Mark Knopfler announced he'd found a reasonably competent substitute for the night and he hoped he'd be OK.
> 
> On strolled Eric Clapton. He was pretty good


What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## JoesMum

Home sweet home and time for bed 

Let's hope the world is a happy place later this morning

Good night all


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Home sweet home and time for bed
> 
> Let's hope the world is a happy place later this morning
> 
> Good night all


Goodnight Linda - yes hope so too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Home sweet home and time for bed
> 
> Let's hope the world is a happy place later this morning
> 
> Good night all


Night, Linda. 
The Cold Dark Room will be a happy place, regardless.


----------



## Lyn W

I must go to bed or I'll be sleeping in the dens we make tomorrow.
So goodnight Adam and Bea and anyone else who pops in.
Tomorrows another day - obviously!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must go to bed or I'll be sleeping in the dens we make tomorrow.
> So goodnight Adam and Bea and anyone else who pops in.
> Tomorrows another day - obviously!


Nos da, Lyn! 
Have fun tomorrow.
And don't forget my sausage.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Linda.
> The Cold Dark Room will be a happy place, regardless.


YES, INDEED!!!!!!  It is the playful insanity here in CDR that helps make the rest of the world more tolerable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YES, INDEED!!!!!!  It is the playful insanity here in CDR that helps make the rest of the world more tolerable.


We've got President Snow Leopard and Vice President Jellyfish.
Good enough for me.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> YES, INDEED!!!!!!  It is the playful insanity here in CDR that helps make the rest of the world more tolerable.





hear hear! 

or should i say wibble wibble


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! more strange dreams last night :/ ... there was a memorial service for my dad, this is the first i have ever dreamt of him at all, i woke and was sick . very peculiar. 

i shall be sporting one of the hats mr ed sent me today, just to spark reaction from people (evil laugh) one thing is for sure, the world is in for a change! hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! more strange dreams last night :/ ... there was a memorial service for my dad, this is the first i have ever dreamt of him at all, i woke and was sick . very peculiar.
> 
> i shall be sporting one of the hats mr ed sent me today, just to spark reaction from people (evil laugh) one thing is for sure, the world is in for a change! hope everyone has a great day


Good morning, John.
Odd dream, indeed. 
Wishing you a splendid day, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Odd dream, indeed.
> Wishing you a splendid day, too.




morning adam the world is a strange place isn't it:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning adam the world is a strange place isn't it:/


Well, yes it is. 
But we knew that. 
It's still exactly the same in here.
Wibble! 
See ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, yes it is.
> But we knew that.
> It's still exactly the same in here.
> Wibble!
> See ?




. how are you? long night? little snow here but not much thankfully


----------



## johnandjade

i'll race you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> . how are you? long night? little snow here but not much thankfully
> View attachment 191743


Too cold for me. 
Had my heating on last night for the first time.
Long night, indeed, but very interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll race you


I'll let Tidgy go in my place. 
Or wifey. 
i'm pretty tired now, and have to teach "Jane Eyre" in 6 hours time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll let Tidgy go in my place.
> Or wifey.
> i'm pretty tired now, and have to teach "Jane Eyre" in 6 hours time.


That is teach a student about Jane Eyre, not actually teach Jane Eyre herself. 
She's fictional. 
Golly, I'm tired.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is teach a student about Jane Eyre, not actually teach Jane Eyre herself.
> She's fictional.
> Golly, I'm tired.




best get a power nap. i'm nearly at the cafe, coffee and bacon in T minus 00:05


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best get a power nap. i'm nearly at the cafe, coffee and bacon in T minus 00:05


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have drunk so much coffee i'm going to the loo every 15 minutes. 
And I must have eaten a kilo of cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. This morning the weather can only be described as torrential here in in Kent. 

2016 has been memorable year - not necessarily for the right reasons. I may be feeling the need to curl up in bed with the curtains closed and a low stress film on DVD. It's not going to happen though - there's cleaning to be done. I had better get up and start the day!

I


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. This morning the weather can only be described as torrential here in in Kent.
> 
> 2016 has been memorable year - not necessarily for the right reasons. I may be feeling the need to curl up in bed with the curtains closed and a low stress film on DVD. It's not going to happen though - there's cleaning to be done. I had better get up and start the day!
> 
> I


Good morning, Linda. 
It's chilly but sunny here. 
Might get an hour or twos kip in a mo. 
Or not, it might make me feel worse.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. This morning the weather can only be described as torrential here in in Kent.
> 
> 2016 has been memorable year - not necessarily for the right reasons. I may be feeling the need to curl up in bed with the curtains closed and a low stress film on DVD. It's not going to happen though - there's cleaning to be done. I had better get up and start the day!
> 
> I




morning mum  with a bit of luck it'll be a quick day and you can cozy up before you know it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> . how are you? long night? little snow here but not much thankfully
> View attachment 191743


Snow. Wow. Its 83 degrees.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I've got a lot of reading to catch up on.
I've gotten in too deeply with my workload.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got a lot of reading to catch up on.
> I've gotten in too deeply with my workload.




hi ed! how's your mom?


----------



## johnandjade

ed, i'm sending an email...

the hat has is being paraded today  

... i haven't been punched (yet)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ed, i'm sending an email...
> 
> the hat has is being paraded today
> 
> ... i haven't been punched (yet)


I might.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hi ed! how's your mom?


Good.
She is actually pretty good right now.
I'm planning on keeping her with me in the motel on the 23rd and 24th.
We will hopefully have a couple of fun days together.
This will be the first time she stayed away from the home overnight since she went to that home almost a year ago.
If there is an issue, she'll only be an hour away.
This is a test for things to come.
That made more sense than trying to bring her to FLORIDA for 2 days.
That and the 48 hours of driving....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got a lot of reading to catch up on.
> I've gotten in too deeply with my workload.


Good morning,Ed. 
Must get back to my work soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might.


And me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good.
> She is actually pretty good right now.
> I'm planning on keeping her with me in the motel on the 23rd and 24th.
> We will hopefully have a couple of fun days together.
> This will be the first time she stayed away from the home overnight since she went to that home almost a year ago.
> If there is an issue, she'll only be an hour away.
> This is a test for things to come.
> That made more sense than trying to bring her to FLORIDA for 2 days.
> That and the 48 hours of driving....


Send her our love. 
Tidgy is celebrating the 2nd day or her 5 year Rescueversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very quiet in here today ?
Is everyone in shock ?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good.
> She is actually pretty good right now.
> I'm planning on keeping her with me in the motel on the 23rd and 24th.
> We will hopefully have a couple of fun days together.
> This will be the first time she stayed away from the home overnight since she went to that home almost a year ago.
> If there is an issue, she'll only be an hour away.
> This is a test for things to come.
> That made more sense than trying to bring her to FLORIDA for 2 days.
> That and the 48 hours of driving....




brilliant news


----------



## johnandjade

looking like i'm off work next week, have to use my holidays up not aloud to cash them in .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looking like i'm off work next week, have to use my holidays up not aloud to cash them in .


Oh, dear
Well, at least you can enjoy the r an r.
and spend more time in here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very quiet in here today ?
> Is everyone in shock ?


Just a little weak in the knees.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hallo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear
> Well, at least you can enjoy the r an r.
> and spend more time in here.




indeed


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo




good evenooning


----------



## johnandjade

christmas night out for the company i don't work for (yet  ) confirmed today ... and one of the managers is footing the bill  so the money we have paid is now a bar tab  happy days i must remember to book off the day after, i forsee a sore head


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> christmas night out for the company i don't work for (yet  ) confirmed today ... and one of the managers is footing the bill  so the money we have paid is now a bar tab  happy days i must remember to book off the day after, i forsee a sore head


 A vacation and a bar tab did you die and go to heaven?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A vacation and a bar tab did you die and go to heaven?




hi gramps! how are you? its pretty good isn't it  

this one is for you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hi gramps! how are you? its pretty good isn't it
> 
> this one is for you
> View attachment 191751


Do they have a bigger one ? I'm on vacation now for the reptile show in Mesa , AZ


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do they have a bigger one ? I'm on vacation now for the reptile show in Mesa , AZ




wayhey!!! the beer god is looking after us . nothing bigger than a pint can im afraid .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! the beer god is looking after us . nothing bigger than a pint can im afraid .


You mean over there , they don't sell ponys with a straw ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You mean over there , they don't sell ponys with a straw ?




i'd rather a keg and a garden hose


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you do the second, don't forget to save me a sausage.
> last time they ate them all.


Saved you a sausage Adam but as I was packing it in tin foil to send to you it was snatched by a tawny owl who thought it was a mouse......honestly!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me!


Form an orderly queue.....!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'd rather a keg and a garden hose


.......or a keg attached to a drip.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> .......or a keg attached to a drip.


Look beer by the shot glass !


----------



## Lyn W

Good evenoon all!
There is nothing like spending a day in the woods building dens and cooking sausages on a camp fire with the autumn leaves tumbling around you, to de stress you and make you realise the world is still a wonderful place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo


Good afternoon, Austin. 
Nice to see you.
(or would be if it weren't so Dark in here.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A vacation and a bar tab did you die and go to heaven?


Good afternoon, Grandpa.
He's lucky fellow, isn't he ?
Jealous ?
I am! .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do they have a bigger one ? I'm on vacation now for the reptile show in Mesa , AZ


Oh, you're a lucky one, too! 
Wish i could come and join you for some fun and a Bud. 
Enjoy the show!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Saved you a sausage Adam but as I was packing it in tin foil to send to you it was snatched by a tawny owl who thought it was a mouse......honestly!


Meerkat in a hang-glider, I expect.
Darn! 
Well, thanks for thinking of me.
Good day ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evenoon all!
> There is nothing like spending a day in the woods building dens and cooking sausages on a camp fire with the autumn leaves tumbling around you, to de stress you and make you realise the world is still a wonderful place.


Oh, yes you did! 
Splendid! 
I've been studying Jane Eyre for a few hours today. 
I'd forgotten how good the opening part is.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes you did!
> Splendid!
> I've been studying Jane Eyre for a few hours today.
> I'd forgotten how good the opening part is.


Jane Eyre is my favourite "comfort read" if I don't want anything too taxing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Jane Eyre is my favourite "comfort read" if I don't want anything too taxing.


It's a super read.
Yes, not too difficult, but beautifully crafted.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> .......or a keg attached to a drip.




perfect


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good evenoon all!
> There is nothing like spending a day in the woods building dens and cooking sausages on a camp fire with the autumn leaves tumbling around you, to de stress you and make you realise the world is still a wonderful place.




glad you had a good day . how is little mr today?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes you did!
> Splendid!
> I've been studying Jane Eyre for a few hours today.
> I'd forgotten how good the opening part is.



survived the lesson?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Jane Eyre is my favourite "comfort read" if I don't want anything too taxing.




evenin' mum. hope you're day went well and you're able to relax with that dvd now


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> glad you had a good day . how is little mr today?


Lola is no worse thanks John, he was in his hide when I got home but he had been out and about and cleared his food.
Got him up to give him a nice long soak and he was quite perky and ate some more before going back to bed.
He'd had a big wee on part of his floor which was clear. Been a week since his last poop.....not unusual for him at this time of year but he had some aloe vera which he loves but only usually has when system is sluggish, and a few thin slices of cucumber to help things along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> survived the lesson?


Terrific fun, actually, though i was very tired. 
It's a great book, the girl is keen, intelligent and perceptive, so we had fun.
It's her final year at Uni, and she's been with me for five years or more, she should pass with flying colours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola is no worse thanks John, he was in his hide when I got home but he had been out and about and cleared his food.
> Got him up to give him a nice long soak and he was quite perky and ate some more before going back to bed.
> He'd had a big wee on part of his floor which was clear. Been a week since his last poop.....not unusual for him at this time of year but he had some aloe vera which he loves but only usually has when system is sluggish, and a few thin slices of cucumber to help things along.


Love sent, as always.
Doesn't sound too bad at all.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lola is no worse thanks John, he was in his hide when I got home but he had been out and about and cleared his food.
> Got him up to give him a nice long soak and he was quite perky and ate some more before going back to bed.
> He'd had a big wee on part of his floor which was clear. Been a week since his last poop.....not unusual for him at this time of year but he had some aloe vera which he loves but only usually has when system is sluggish, and a few thin slices of cucumber to help things along.




sounds positive could just be needing to 'clean out' then?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific fun, actually, though i was very tired.
> It's a great book, the girl is keen, intelligent and perceptive, so we had fun.
> It's her final year at Uni, and she's been with me for five years or more, she should pass with flying colours.




brilliant. it must be very rewarding, especially when the student is hungry to learn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love sent, as always.
> Doesn't sound too bad at all.


He did that last Weds then back to staying in hide.
Hopefully he will do the same tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant. it must be very rewarding, especially when the student is hungry to learn.


It can be , yes. I love to see how they develop as people over the years. Some of them are turning out to be really decent human beings.
And she's pretty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He did that last Weds then back to staying in hide.
> Hopefully he will do the same tomorrow


I hope so, too. 
Walking better ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It can be , yes. I love to see how they develop as people over the years. Some of them are turning out to be really decent human beings.
> And she's pretty.




wayhey, a brucy bonus


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He did that last Weds then back to staying in hide.
> Hopefully he will do the same tomorrow




any insight with lola cam ?


----------



## johnandjade

finally watched planet earth 2, WOW!!! much needed tonight, not the best of days.. lot of running back and forth between branches playing middle man and 2 guys have left for other jobs. the kull has also started and one lad who had a good work ethic was let go?!? ... he has a kid on the way


----------



## Moozillion

I had a late breakfast at "The English Tea Room," here in Covington!
I don't know if this is typical tea room fare, but the quiche, fruit, scone with clotted cream and pot of tea were just right for today!


----------



## Moozillion

I feel a nap coming on, so will check back later.
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Looks good!

A classic English (Afternoon) Tea would be a pot of tea, finger sandwiches, scones with jam and clotted cream and some other cakes (maybe a Victoria sponge or other something more fancy)

However, if you're in a tea room you don't always go for the fully monty above 

PS I looked it up on tripadvisor and the photos look very good on there too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally watched planet earth 2, WOW!!! much needed tonight, not the best of days.. lot of running back and forth between branches playing middle man and 2 guys have left for other jobs. the kull has also started and one lad who had a good work ethic was let go?!? ... he has a kid on the way


Sorry you had a bad day.
Onwards and upwards. 
Must download Planet Earth One, let alone 2 .
Should be able to find them somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I had a late breakfast at "The English Tea Room," here in Covington!
> I don't know if this is typical tea room fare, but the quiche, fruit, scone with clotted cream and pot of tea were just right for today!
> 
> View attachment 191764


Looks lovely. 
I really like quiche, looks good, but the scone looks a bit different to a standard English one. 
Just right indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I feel a nap coming on, so will check back later.
> TTFN


Catch you later, Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope so, too.
> Walking better ?


Thank you. Leg didn't seem too bad today but still slower than usual.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> any insight with lola cam ?


Not today - forgot to put memory card in - numpty that I am!
Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> finally watched planet earth 2, WOW!!! much needed tonight, not the best of days.. lot of running back and forth between branches playing middle man and 2 guys have left for other jobs. the kull has also started and one lad who had a good work ethic was let go?!? ... he has a kid on the way


Doesn't make sense, does it?
Hope he finds another job soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I had a late breakfast at "The English Tea Room," here in Covington!
> I don't know if this is typical tea room fare, but the quiche, fruit, scone with clotted cream and pot of tea were just right for today!
> 
> View attachment 191764


Looks delicious!
Wish there were tea rooms that served food like that over here!


----------



## Lyn W

Think I'm going to have an early night too.
Stayed up till bout 2 watching America
and after a busy day in the woods today I need a good night's sleep.
So Nos Da for now and see you tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Looks delicious!
> Wish there were tea rooms that served food like that over here!


There are lots! But the good ones tend to be in the west country 

Anyway, it's time for me to turn in. The news is on and I've heard enough about the US election now. 

Interesting facts for our American friends: Here in the UK no reporting of how people are voting, polls or campaigning is allowed on television or radio on voting day of an election or referendum. No votes are counted until all polling stations have closed across the country. It seemed very strange to hear results being announced in the USA before polling stations had closed on the west coast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Think I'm going to have an early night too.
> Stayed up till bout 2 watching America
> and after a busy day in the woods today I need a good night's sleep.
> So Nos Da for now and see you tomorrow.
> Take care.


Nos da, Lyn, sleep well.
Early one for me tonight, too i expect.
Bed at about 8.30 this morning!
Then up for Tidgy and teaching a couple of hours later.
Hey ho.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There are lots! But the good ones tend to be in the west country
> 
> Anyway, it's time for me to turn in. The news is on and I've heard enough about the US election now.
> 
> Interesting facts for our American friends: Here in the UK no reporting of how people are voting, polls or campaigning is allowed on television or radio on voting day of an election or referendum. No votes are counted until all polling stations have closed across the country. It seemed very strange to hear results being announced in the USA before polling stations had closed on the west coast.


As a West Country boy, I agree. 
At least it used to be true. 
Night night, Linda, sleep well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hi gramps! how are you? its pretty good isn't it
> 
> this one is for you
> View attachment 191751


That one equals two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That one equals two.


Good evening, Ed.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Looks delicious!
> Wish there were tea rooms that served food like that over here!


What sort of food do tea rooms in the UK serve?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What sort of food do tea rooms in the UK serve?


Hi, Bea.
Lyn's joking with you, they do serve the same as you had, plus probably an assortment of cakes and pastries and finger sandwiches like Linda said.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Lyn's joking with you, they do serve the same as you had, plus probably an assortment of cakes and pastries and finger sandwiches like Linda said.


Aha!!! I should have known!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's Cold and Lonely
In the Cold Dark Night.
I can see Paradise.
By jellyfish light.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tiredy-puddled. 
Night night, Cold Dark Room.
Night night Cold Dark Roommates. 
Sleep well and let's have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tiredy-puddled.
> Night night, Cold Dark Room.
> Night night Cold Dark Roommates.
> Sleep well and let's have a good day tomorrow!


(Poking in the rib) Adam, are you sleeping?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My ear has recovered, so i can hear it's quiet.
> I think.


It passed on to me - hearing reduced significantly after a rough landing last night


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> finally watched planet earth 2, WOW!!! much needed tonight, not the best of days.. lot of running back and forth between branches playing middle man and 2 guys have left for other jobs. the kull has also started and one lad who had a good work ethic was let go?!? ... he has a kid on the way


Hope you have a better day today, John!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! another day begins, wonder what delights today holds. no strange dreams last night thankfully. cup of tea devoured, now to polish the boots and get organised. wednesday defeated me, thursday shall not!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> It passed on to me - hearing reduced significantly after a rough landing last night




oh no . hope it was a successful trip?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a better day today, John!




good mornooning.thank you today WILL be better!! 

do you have much planned for today?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> oh no . hope it was a successful trip?


Morning, John! Thank you, I got my and daughter's US visa approved. A lot of people didn't, especially older people hoping to visit their children living in the States. 

But we're on the right list, it seems, and nothing can trump that.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! Thank you, I got my and daughter's US visa approved. A lot of people didn't, especially older people hoping to visit their children living in the States.
> 
> But we're on the right list, it seems, and nothing can trump that.




brilliantly put. 

fantastic news


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning.thank you today WILL be better!!
> 
> do you have much planned for today?


I need to get back to writing. Hoping to get drafts for two children 's stories done by the end of November. The first one is about a street dog, and I've just finished that. The second will be about an injured tortoise that a kid starts looking after. 

The idea was to tell Turkish kids in a story form how to look after animals, but now I got an arsonist in the dog story. Now on to a tortoise-catches-a-serial-killer blockbuster? (Hope not  but for now I'm just writing).


----------



## johnandjade

the quest for coffee and bacon begins, then to work and use too much soap


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I need to get back to writing. Hoping to get drafts for two children 's stories done by the end of November. The first one is about a street dog, and I've just finished that. The second will be about an injured tortoise that a kid starts looking after.
> 
> The idea was to tell Turkish kids in a story form how to look after animals, but now I got an arsonist in the dog story. Now on to a tortoise-catches-a-serial-killer blockbuster? (Hope not  but for now I'm just writing).




awesome. well done you!! . you must keep us updated, i don't own a single book or read, a kids book about a tort would be perfect for me


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I'm glad your visa quest worked out Lena... it's a stressful process. What language are you writing your books in? (You seem to be fluent in at least 3!  )

Go get 'em John!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> the quest for coffee and bacon begins, then to work and use too much soap


Paul Simon sounds great. Thank you, John! I'm a total ignoramus: heard of him from you guys.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm glad your visa quest worked out Lena... it's a stressful process. What language are you writing your books in? (You seem to be fluent in at least 3!  )
> 
> Go get 'em John!


Morning, Linda! I'll have to listen more to Paul Simon. It's always good to expand one's musical horizons beyond Robbie Williams 

I'm writing these drafts in English because my higher education was in English and involved a great deal of writing. Turkish is the weakest of the bunch, enough to haggle in the bazaar or yell at another driver but not enough to write in.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> the quest for coffee and bacon begins, then to work and use too much soap


He was one half of Simon & Garfunkel an American duo from the 1970s. 

Their big hits included


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Paul Simon sounds great. Thank you, John! I'm a total ignoramus: heard of him from you guys.




my favourite one


----------



## JoesMum

The Graceland album is brilliant. My children loved the rhythms of it when they were small (we had a cassette tape in the car) and have it on their ipods now


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> He was one half of Simon & Garfunkel an American duo from the 1970s.
> 
> Their big hits included




good morning mum! bridge was played at my dads funeral, i think talking of paul simon the other day spurred on my dream :/

my sister also had it played as her first dance, strange choice if you ask me.


----------



## johnandjade

don't forget about bright eyes in watership down!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> don't forget about bright eyes in watership down!


That was Art Garfunkel's solo effort, not Paul Simon


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That was Art Garfunkel's solo effort, not Paul Simon




ah . that film scared me as a child!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> (Poking in the rib) Adam, are you sleeping?


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Yes, I was. 
And been teaching rules of grammar this morning. 
Here now, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It passed on to me - hearing reduced significantly after a rough landing last night


You fell off the ceiling ?
Seriously, sorry I passed it on to you and hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't forget about bright eyes in watership down!


I bought that record when it came out and played it endlessly for weeks. 
So did my mother. 
Now, I shudder when I hear it. 
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That was Art Garfunkel's solo effort, not Paul Simon


Good afternoon, Linda.
Busy chasing flies around my apartment. 
I very rarely get flies in here, so they must die! 
ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy birthday @Careym13
Hope you have a wonderful day.
Please save me some cake. 
And say "Hi" to your ringnecks and macaws. 
And the rabbits .
And the leopards, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Heather, too, please have a very happy birthday.
@Team Gomberg 
Can we play pass the parcel ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday @Careym13
> Hope you have a wonderful day.
> Please save me some cake.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Heather, too, please have a very happy birthday.
> @Team Gomberg
> Can we play pass the parcel ?


Happy Birthday to both of you! I hope you have a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Cold Dark Roommates. 
Time for a change of avatar, I feel.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> He was one half of Simon & Garfunkel an American duo from the 1970s.
> 
> Their big hits included


Love Paul Simon!!!!
LOVED SIMON AND GARFUNKEL!!!!
"Scarborough Fair" is so beautiful i couldn't listen to it without getting tears in my eyes for years. That it came out during the Viet Nam War made it even more powerful.
Two truly gifted artists.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Love Paul Simon!!!!
> LOVED SIMON AND GARFUNKEL!!!!
> "Scarborough Fair" is so beautiful i couldn't listen to it without getting tears in my eyes for years. That it came out during the Viet Nam War made it even more powerful.
> Two truly gifted artists.


Parsley and sage get in your eyes?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Cold Dark Roommates.
> Time for a change of avatar, I feel.


Is that a poppy in your new avatar?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Parsley and sage get in your eyes?


Good morning, Ed!  How are you feeling?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello briefly.
I'm doing office type duties this morning that included sitting in on interviews for two new tractor/ mower operators.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Ed!  How are you feeling?


Better than I should.
How are things further west?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I need to get back to writing. Hoping to get drafts for two children 's stories done by the end of November. The first one is about a street dog, and I've just finished that. The second will be about an injured tortoise that a kid starts looking after.
> 
> The idea was to tell Turkish kids in a story form how to look after animals, but now I got an arsonist in the dog story. Now on to a tortoise-catches-a-serial-killer blockbuster? (Hope not  but for now I'm just writing).


Yes, i need to get back to my writing, too. 
Really must get down to some serious work soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> (Poking in the rib) Adam, are you sleeping?


And that poke in the ribs woke me up! 
And my armadillo.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

'Morning, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awesome. well done you!! . you must keep us updated, i don't own a single book or read, a kids book about a tort would be perfect for me


You have those Ladybird books for adults. 
That's what got me started on them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda! I'll have to listen more to Paul Simon. It's always good to expand one's musical horizons beyond Robbie Williams
> 
> I'm writing these drafts in English because my higher education was in English and involved a great deal of writing. Turkish is the weakest of the bunch, enough to haggle in the bazaar or yell at another driver but not enough to write in.


Haggling is quite my favourite thing.
Happy to hear about the visa success.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is that a poppy in your new avatar?


Yup, Remembrance Day tomorrow. 
I thank so many for what they did.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Is that a poppy in your new avatar?


It is. Tomorrow, November 11th, is Remembrance Day here in the UK and across the Commonwealth. 

The Commonwealth is a group of nations that recognise Queen Elizabeth II as their head of state (or used to) ... eg Australia, Canada, New Zealand and many smaller countries. I suppose the USA would be eligible to join the Commonwealth come to think of it. 

I digress, back to Remembrance Day. 

The symbol is the poppy. It's celebrated on 11/11 because that was the day the peace treaty was signed at the end of World War I. We have a two minute silence across the country to remember the fallen in all wars at 11am on that day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is that a poppy in your new avatar?


Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> 'Morning, Adam.


Morning, Ed.
What year is it today ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

After that last spat with a few irresponsible cat owners on the cat post of mine.
Just an update here for the CDR.
There is still a matter of one feral cat. A big black one that does 99% of the crapping in my yard and 100% of the damage.
Check out these bushes from the uncoordinated sack of crap jumping down into my yard.
Two smashed hibiscus surrounded by cat crap.
This cat is going to the animal shelter when I catch it.
Since its been determined by the collective that humane euthanasia is more humane than relocation.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> It is. Tomorrow, November 11th, is Remembrance Day here in the UK and across the Commonwealth.
> 
> The Commonwealth is a group of nations that recognise Queen Elizabeth II as their head of state (or used to) ... eg Australia, Canada, New Zealand and many smaller countries. I suppose the USA would be eligible to join the Commonwealth come to think of it.
> 
> I digress, back to Remembrance Day.
> 
> The symbol is the poppy. It's celebrated on 11/11 because that was the day the peace treaty was signed at the end of World War I. We have a two minute silence across the country to remember the fallen in all wars at 11am on that day.


The 11th is a holiday here.
Veterans day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> After that last spat with a few irresponsible cat owners on the cat post of mine.
> Just an update here for the CDR.
> There is still a matter of one feral cat. A big black one that does 99% of the crapping in my yard and 100% of the damage.
> Check out these bushes from the uncoordinated sack of crap jumping down into my yard.
> Two smashed hibiscus surrounded by cat crap.
> This cat is going to the animal shelter when I catch it.
> Since its been determined by the collective that humane euthanasia is more humane than relocation.


I can understand your rage and frustration.
I , too, would take condign action.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The 11th is a holiday here.
> Veterans day.


Yep, it says so on my TFO calendar!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can understand your rage and frustration.
> I , too, would take condign action.


I really DO want to do whats best.
I don't dislike cats. But they quickly get out of control.
As you may remember, I'd be relocating them to here, where I work. There are dozens and they are all well fed............
I guess I'm asking the folks here in the CDR for their advice..
I respect the thoughts of our fellow roommates (and yours)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did @Marinated mamma ever return from her trip?
I'm cleaning the wheels on my motorcycle and thought of her.
She likes to ride.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll quickly update you also with my household project of late.
I've already replaced the flooring and the whole A/C system, washing machine and a microwave....
last week I decided to remove the 1976 disco era drop ceiling in my kitchen. It was basically 6, 4' florescent lights with a frame work of aluminum and frosted plastic covers. Horrible.
I yanked it all down. filled in the holes. Stuccoed the ceiling and painted the whole kitchen and install LED pin spotlights.
Granted, I should have done the floor last, because it became quite a chore to keep clean.
But it sure looks a lot better.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bought that record when it came out and played it endlessly for weeks.
> So did my mother.
> Now, I shudder when I hear it.
> Good afternoon, John.


evenooning guv! how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I really DO want to do whats best.
> I don't dislike cats. But they quickly get out of control.
> As you may remember, I'd be relocating them to here, where I work. There are dozens and they are all well fed............
> I guess I'm asking the folks here in the CDR for their advice..
> I respect the thoughts of our fellow roommates (and yours)


I loved cats.
I have super memories of a cat that was born the same day as me,Mielou Cher, that grew up with me and I loved very much. When it got run down when I was 17, I was devastated.
The wifey had a cat, Letitia Fuzzlebumps, who helped her though the tragic time of wifey's mum's death. A lovely cat who got old and ill during my time with wifey in England and got 'rescued' by some berk and I had to go and rescue it from the RSPCA (the cat and I both cried when we saw each other). I finally found it one day, lying in the hall, unable to walk. She died in my arms, purring.
Then I came to live in Morocco, we couldn't until the cat passed on.
Here the cats are badly treated, but mangy and often diseased and starving. Some have had designs on Tidgy, who is curious and unafraid, so I have to chase them away.
Once, for a couple of years a group of cats started using our front door as a toilet, and despite bleaching, putting pepper down, and later using violence they would not go away. i'm rather afraid that I threw one of them off our top terrace, for which I am still feeling guilty, especially as i must confess to actually enjoying the feeling at the time. But, after more excessive violence, they stopped.
Sometimes, we do things we are not proud of, but one can only take so much..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did @Marinated mamma ever return from her trip?
> I'm cleaning the wheels on my motorcycle and thought of her.
> She likes to ride.


Well, hopefully she returned okay, but she never came back to the forum. 
Another person wandering lost in the Dark.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Perfect. (the cat response)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll quickly update you also with my household project of late.
> I've already replaced the flooring and the whole A/C system, washing machine and a microwave....
> last week I decided to remove the 1976 disco era drop ceiling in my kitchen. It was basically 6, 4' florescent lights with a frame work of aluminum and frosted plastic covers. Horrible.
> I yanked it all down. filled in the holes. Stuccoed the ceiling and painted the whole kitchen and install LED pin spotlights.
> Granted, I should have done the floor last, because it became quite a chore to keep clean.
> But it sure looks a lot better.


Golly, you have been busy! 
Makes me tired just thinking about it. 
Fair play!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I really DO want to do whats best.
> I don't dislike cats. But they quickly get out of control.
> As you may remember, I'd be relocating them to here, where I work. There are dozens and they are all well fed............
> I guess I'm asking the folks here in the CDR for their advice..
> I respect the thoughts of our fellow roommates (and yours)


My view is that there are too many stray cats in this world doing damage to wildlife never mind people's gardens. The best fed cat still has an inbuilt hunting instinct - it just doesn't eat what it catches. 

I would never relocate. It's into a shelter and if that means it's put to sleep then that's what happens. If it gets rehomed all responsible shelters will neuter the cat first to make sure its not parenting any more stray cats.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hopefully she returned okay, but she never came back to the forum.
> Another person wandering lost in the Dark.


She was a lot of fun.
Shame.
I'm still feeling guilty for chasing away Maria. @AnimalLady ...And she is only 20 miles away. Too much negative response while trying to help her with her tortoises.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea.
> Lyn's joking with you, they do serve the same as you had, plus probably an assortment of cakes and pastries and finger sandwiches like Linda said.


That's why you come in with 10 fingers and leave with only 8 !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenooning guv! how are you?


Very well, thank you.
Hope you had a better day, today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> My view is that there are too many stray cats in this world doing damage to wildlife never mind people's gardens. The best fed cat still has an inbuilt hunting instinct - it just doesn't eat what it catches.
> 
> I would never relocate. It's into a shelter and if that means it's put to sleep then that's what happens. If it gets rehomed all responsible shelters will neuter the cat first to make sure its not parenting any more stray cats.


Thanks Mum.
Even though simply spay/neuter wont be in the works. This guy is completely wild.
I captured him before. early in the night and i released him out of guilt because of all the noise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She was a lot of fun.
> Shame.
> I'm still feeling guilty for chasing away Maria. @AnimalLady ...And she is only 20 miles away. Too much negative response while trying to help her with her tortoises.


She wasn't angry with you, Ed. 
Mac died and she was devastated.
Never came back after that.
i'm feeling guilty about Chrissy, whom i like very, very much, but have chased off after a silly argument.
I overreacted. 
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's why you come in with 10 fingers and leave with only 8 !


Fish fingers, too! 
Lots of lovely fingers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She wasn't angry with you, Ed.
> Mac died and she was devastated.
> Never came back after that.
> i'm feeling guilty about Chrissy, whom i like very, very much, but have chased off after a silly argument.
> I overreacted.
> Again.


Yes. She seems like a wonderful person.
(She reacted to my cat post if I recall)
She might be up for an apology?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She wasn't angry with you, Ed.
> Mac died and she was devastated.
> Never came back after that.
> i'm feeling guilty about Chrissy, whom i like very, very much, but have chased off after a silly argument.
> I overreacted.
> Again.


Geez. You remembered the tortoises name?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. She seems like a wonderful person.
> (She reacted to my cat post if I recall)
> She might be up for an apology?


I reached out to her during that time and tried to make peace.
She was receptive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. She seems like a wonderful person.
> (She reacted to my cat post if I recall)
> She might be up for an apology?


Did so almost straight away via PM.
No response, don't think she's been back to the forum at all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did so almost straight away via PM.
> No response, don't think she's been back to the forum at all.


Wow. I think you're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez. You remembered the tortoises name?


I remember names of things i'm interested in.
Thousands of Latin names of creatures living and extinct. 
Every actor who has ever appeared in Doctor Who since 1963 including the extras and walk ons. 
And tortoises.
But not always people I meet. 
Forgot the name of a girl i'd been going out with for 6 months once. Went away for 6 weeks; came back and couldn't recall her name for the life of me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. I think you're right.


Very sad.
I know how much she loves Halloween and likes to change her avatar several times over the period. 
Spent the day hoping she'd pop into the CDR.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very sad.
> I know how much she loves Halloween and likes to change her avatar several times over the period.
> Spent the day hoping she'd pop into the CDR.


She no longer has an avatar.
No Mr. Spock. Nothing.
She was always so upbeat and cheerful.


----------



## johnandjade

good evening guys!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There are a lot of members that have faded away but will hopefully come back one day. 
How about @Yellow Turtle01 , @DawnH , @AbdullaAli ........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She no longer has an avatar.
> No Mr. Spock. Nothing.
> She was always so upbeat and cheerful.


I know she got upset once or twice before, when she felt she was being attacked by others and people were sending her unpleasant PMs.
I liked her and invited her into The Cold Dark Room, which she was happy to do and thoroughly enjoyed.
She told others elsewhere.
Before that, I'd written her a poem for her birthday, which she's had printed off, framed and put on her wall.
Lovely lady, I miss her.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good evening guys!


Hello, there John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening guys!


Good evening, John.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, there John.




sounds like you have been busy! sorry to hear about the cat troubles  
i would say animal shelter, if its wild they could relocate?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you have been busy! sorry to hear about the cat troubles
> i would say animal shelter, if its wild they could relocate?


They wont.
Its a humane death only.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you have been busy! sorry to hear about the cat troubles
> i would say animal shelter, if its wild they could relocate?


I have nothing planned for this evening., 
I'll take a shower, do some laundry and then couch time for Suki and myself until Kelly gets home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are a lot of members that have faded away but will hopefully come back one day.
> How about @Yellow Turtle01 , @DawnH , @AbdullaAli ........


Indeed.
And not forgetting @stojanovski, @AtoZtortmum and @Nephelle
And even @Pearly has not been about recently.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> They wont.
> Its a humane death only.




ah, i see your dilemma. i guess it just has to be, it's a pest and causing damage


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have nothing planned for this evening.,
> I'll take a shower, do some laundry and then couch time for Suki and myself until Kelly gets home.




you've more than earned it! pretty much the same here, jade is at aquafit tonight. 

... i'm not even having a beer tonight!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> And not forgetting @stojanovski, @AtoZtortmum and @Nephelle
> And even @Pearly has not been about recently.


Pearly, too?
Man I;'m not paying attention.
I think I have her Email or phone number. I'll give her a call.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> And not forgetting @stojanovski, @AtoZtortmum and @Nephelle
> And even @Pearly has not been about recently.




perhaps the meerkats got em'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps the meerkats got em'


Or the wool spider.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pearly, too?
> Man I;'m not paying attention.
> I think I have her Email or phone number. I'll give her a call.


I sent her a text.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have nothing planned for this evening.,
> I'll take a shower, do some laundry and then couch time for Suki and myself until Kelly gets home.


Me neither.
Couch also! 
Enjoy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ah, i see your dilemma. i guess it just has to be, it's a pest and causing damage


That's also how the fleas got into the house and prompted the whole home destruction thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Love this.
Three chaps.
Three continents.
All sitting down to the telly while their women are out.
And no beer!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's also how the fleas got into the house and prompted the whole home destruction thing.




that would be the decider for me. it's a nessicery evil.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love this.
> Three chaps.
> Three continents.
> All sitting down to the telly while their women are out.
> And no beer!


No beer in the house.


----------



## johnandjade

jades home, off i pop for tea. be back when she's back out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No beer in the house.


Me neither!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home, off i pop for tea. be back when she's back out


Love to Jadey.
Speak later.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Better than I should.
> How are things further west?


GORGEOUS day!!!! Temp is 72, low humidity, clear skies and a cool breeze!  A good day for doing nothing important!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS day!!!! Temp is 72, low humidity, clear skies and a cool breeze!  A good day for doing nothing important!


Quite a few of us are busy doing nothing this evening! 
Enjoy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS day!!!! Temp is 72, low humidity, clear skies and a cool breeze!  A good day for doing nothing important!


Its also in the 70s here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> And not forgetting @stojanovski, @AtoZtortmum and @Nephelle
> And even @Pearly has not been about recently.


And @johnsonnboswell


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be leaving for the evening soon and for the weekend as well.
I'll pop back in with an update if I contacted either of the two MIA members that I just sent Emails and texts to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be leaving for the evening soon and for the weekend as well.
> I'll pop back in with an update if I contacted either of the two MIA members that I just sent Emails and texts to.


It's been nice (and a bit sad) chatting, Ed.
Have a great weekend and hopefully we'll hear something back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's been nice (and a bit sad) chatting, Ed.
> Have a great weekend and hopefully we'll hear something back.


You too. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> They wont.
> Its a humane death only.


Sometimes we have to make decisions with no really good options. It's not fun or easy. 
Sounds like that cat has had a full and robust life. Humane euthanasia can be a gift to an animal living wild: injury, sickness, poisoning etc are always lurking just around the corner in their lives.
Unhappy though the choices may be, I fully support your decision for humane euthanasia for that cat. 
You're a Good Man and a kind human being. In my opinion, your decision continues to support that. 

"Being adult means looking both ways before crossing the street, then being hit by an airplane."


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just spoke to Ewa. @Pearly.
She is having some difficulties and asks for our prayers for herself and children.
She also says her tortoises are doing fine, she misses us all and that she will eventually be back.


----------



## JoesMum

I know it seems like some people run away. But their lives off TFO may simply have moved on. I came back after a break of about 8 months ... and it's not the first time that's happened... family, work and my moderator forum all got in the way.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its also in the 70s here.


* Looks at calendar and in mirror *

Nope. 2016 here. I was much younger in the 70s


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just spoke to Ewa. @Pearly.
> She is having some difficulties and asks for our prayers for herself and children.
> She also says her tortoises are doing fine, she misses us all and that she will eventually be back.


Thanks, Ed. 
Indeed, wishing her and her children all the best and hoping she'll soon be back with us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I know it seems like some people run away. But their lives off TFO may simply have moved on. I came back after a break of about 8 months ... and it's not the first time that's happened... family, work and my moderator forum all got in the way.


I thought you'd just got lost searching for corner 9 .
People leave for all kids of different reasons. 
Some I know, some I don't. 
Lives change and life goes on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> * Looks at calendar and in mirror *
> 
> Nope. 2016 here. I was much younger in the 70s


Well, I did ask him what year it was................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I know it seems like some people run away. But their lives off TFO may simply have moved on. I came back after a break of about 8 months ... and it's not the first time that's happened... family, work and my moderator forum all got in the way.


It should be very flattering that we meet on a tortoise forum and end up caring about each other on a personal level.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It should be very flattering that we meet on a tortoise forum and end up caring about each other on a personal level.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## johnandjade

chilly and chips . jades away to splash about in the water. i'm too tired to bother going for a bath now, only 1915 and bed is calling!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> chilly and chips . jades away to splash about in the water. i'm too tired to bother going for a bath now, only 1915 and bed is calling!


Sleep well. 

I have a salmon risotto on the hob (sounds posher and more complicated than it is) JoesDad just came in with a look on his face that needed no words. I've opened a bottle of wine!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well.
> 
> I have a salmon risotto on the hob (sounds posher and more complicated than it is) JoesDad just came in with a look on his face that needed no words. I've opened a bottle of wine!




enjoy. no alcohol for me tonight for the first time in a long time!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There are lots! But the good ones tend to be in the west country
> 
> Anyway, it's time for me to turn in. The news is on and I've heard enough about the US election now.
> 
> Interesting facts for our American friends: Here in the UK no reporting of how people are voting, polls or campaigning is allowed on television or radio on voting day of an election or referendum. No votes are counted until all polling stations have closed across the country. It seemed very strange to hear results being announced in the USA before polling stations had closed on the west coast.


Yes we do have pretty Tea rooms in the more touristy parts of Wales, the general ones are more like the 'Greasy Spoon' sort.
Although a lot of posher places - hotels etc are doing afternoon teas now.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes we do have pretty Tea rooms in the more touristy parts of Wales, the general ones are more like the 'Greasy Spoon' sort.
> Although a lot of posher places - hotels etc are doing afternoon teas now.



good evening ma'am! how has lola been today?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's Cold and Lonely
> In the Cold Dark Night.
> I can see Paradise.
> By jellyfish light.


Good old Meatloaf - I love the Bat out of Hell album.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> He was one half of Simon & Garfunkel an American duo from the 1970s.
> 
> Their big hits included


And don't forget one of my favourites that I love to play on the piano


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> And don't forget one of my favourites that I love to play on the piano


My first one was Bridge over troubled water (well it was supposed to be  I haven't tested it ;D)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll quickly update you also with my household project of late.
> I've already replaced the flooring and the whole A/C system, washing machine and a microwave....
> last week I decided to remove the 1976 disco era drop ceiling in my kitchen. It was basically 6, 4' florescent lights with a frame work of aluminum and frosted plastic covers. Horrible.
> I yanked it all down. filled in the holes. Stuccoed the ceiling and painted the whole kitchen and install LED pin spotlights.
> Granted, I should have done the floor last, because it became quite a chore to keep clean.
> But it sure looks a lot better.


Wow Ed - no wonder we've not seen much of you!
When you've finished practicing on your house will come and do mine?
I pay at least 50p an hour!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chilly and chips . jades away to splash about in the water. i'm too tired to bother going for a bath now, only 1915 and bed is calling!


Night night, John.
Have a good kipple.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I loved cats.
> I have super memories of a cat that was born the same day as me,Mielou Cher, that grew up with me and I loved very much. When it got run down when I was 17, I was devastated.
> The wifey had a cat, Letitia Fuzzlebumps, who helped her though the tragic time of wifey's mum's death. A lovely cat who got old and ill during my time with wifey in England and got 'rescued' by some berk and I had to go and rescue it from the RSPCA (the cat and I both cried when we saw each other). I finally found it one day, lying in the hall, unable to walk. She died in my arms, purring.
> Then I came to live in Morocco, we couldn't until the cat passed on.
> Here the cats are badly treated, but mangy and often diseased and starving. Some have had designs on Tidgy, who is curious and unafraid, so I have to chase them away.
> Once, for a couple of years a group of cats started using our front door as a toilet, and despite bleaching, putting pepper down, and later using violence they would not go away. i'm rather afraid that I threw one of them off our top terrace, for which I am still feeling guilty, especially as i must confess to actually enjoying the feeling at the time. But, after more excessive violence, they stopped.
> Sometimes, we do things we are not proud of, but one can only take so much..


My next door neighbours cats (4) keep jumping on my flat roof which has plastic sheets on it as a temporary repair until it is all replaced. They use my roof as a means to get onto their own roof and in through their upstairs cat window; but the cats keep breaking the sheets when they grab the overhanging ends causing it to split and leak. So I use large kiddies windmills in that corner of the roof as they don't like the movement and it seems to have stopped them. I also stick kebab sticks in the areas of garden they like to use as a litter tray (points down) this puts them off crouching. I have low lying frames of chicken wire over areas like Lola's enclosure to stop them defecating on that, they don't like the feel of it under paws. I don't understand why people have cats yet completely pave over their garden so that the cats have to go and use neighbours land.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, hopefully she returned okay, but she never came back to the forum.
> Another person wandering lost in the Dark.


She was having a hard time when her man left wasn't she? Hope she's OK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wow Ed - no wonder we've not seen much of you!
> When you've finished practicing on your house will come and do mine?
> I pay at least 50p an hour!


That's a fortune! 
i'm in.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember names of things i'm interested in.
> Thousands of Latin names of creatures living and extinct.
> Every actor who has ever appeared in Doctor Who since 1963 including the extras and walk ons.
> And tortoises.
> But not always people I meet.
> Forgot the name of a girl i'd been going out with for 6 months once. Went away for 6 weeks; came back and couldn't recall her name for the life of me


Didn't bode well for a long and lasting relationship


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sometimes we have to make decisions with no really good options. It's not fun or easy.
> Sounds like that cat has had a full and robust life. Humane euthanasia can be a gift to an animal living wild: injury, sickness, poisoning etc are always lurking just around the corner in their lives.
> Unhappy though the choices may be, I fully support your decision for humane euthanasia for that cat.
> You're a Good Man and a kind human being. In my opinion, your decision continues to support that.
> 
> "Being adult means looking both ways before crossing the street, then being hit by an airplane."


I've not heard that quote before.
Very good.
Though i would substitute 'meteorite'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good old Meatloaf - I love the Bat out of Hell album.


One of my very favourites.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My next door neighbours cats (4) keep jumping on my flat roof which has plastic sheets on it as a temporary repair until it is all replaced. They use my roof as a means to get onto their own roof and in through their upstairs cat window; but the cats keep breaking the sheets when they grab the overhanging ends causing it to split and leak. So I use large kiddies windmills in that corner of the roof as they don't like the movement and it seems to have stopped them. I also stick kebab sticks in the areas of garden they like to use as a litter tray (points down) this puts them off crouching. I have low lying frames of chicken wire over areas like Lola's enclosure to stop them defecating on that, they don't like the feel of it under paws. I don't understand why people have cats yet completely pave over their garden so that the cats have to go and use neighbours land.


Because some people think only of themselves.........
I remember your kebab sticks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She was having a hard time when her man left wasn't she? Hope she's OK.


Yeah, me too.
Never did find out her name, but I don't like to ask.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> enjoy. no alcohol for me tonight for the first time in a long time!


What the xxxx !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Didn't bode well for a long and lasting relationship


We were sitting on the bank of the Thames, and I was desperately trying to recall her name, when a friend of mine from my course came along with her dog. And i couldn't remember their names, either! 
They had never met, so my course-mate asked me to introduce my girlfriend. 
I said, "You can manage that yourselves, surely", so they did with me listening keenly for the names. 
I've forgotten the dog and the friend again, but my girl was called Farzana. 
She was a Hindu, and her father eventually arranged a marriage for her so we had to split up! 
Nice girl.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> chilly and chips . jades away to splash about in the water. i'm too tired to bother going for a bath now, only 1915 and bed is calling!


Night Night John!
Don't fall asleep in the bath you'll go all pink and wrinkly!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good evening ma'am! how has lola been today?



Hi John
Back to staying in hide and no food all day until his soak.
Then he looks for food and eats. Still no poop - 9 days now,
Baffling!
Thanks for asking hope all well with you.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well.
> 
> I have a salmon risotto on the hob (sounds posher and more complicated than it is) JoesDad just came in with a look on his face that needed no words. I've opened a bottle of wine!


When I first read that with tired eyes I thought you were saying you had Salman Rushdi. Until I saw the hob bit I thought he was coming to tea!
I had a cheese, crisp and baked bean bap.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be leaving for the evening soon and for the weekend as well.
> I'll pop back in with an update if I contacted either of the two MIA members that I just sent Emails and texts to.


Have a good weekend Ed, take care!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> When I first read that with tired eyes I thought you were saying you had Salman Rushdi. Until I saw the hob bit I thought he was coming to tea!
> I had a cheese, crisp and baked bean bap.


Sometimes I think your diet is worse than John's!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a fortune!
> i'm in.


I will throw in a few cups of tea too, as a gesture of goodwill and appreciation.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I will throw in a few cups of tea too, as a gesture of goodwill and appreciation.


British workmen won't work without tea... with at least 3 sugars


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night Night John!
> Don't fall asleep in the bath you'll go all pink and wrinkly!


No, I don't like the image...............


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sometimes I think your diet is worse than John's!


Oh no - I do love my veggies and salads but didn't have anything but a tin of beans cheese and a packet of crisps here ! Must go shopping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I will throw in a few cups of tea too, as a gesture of goodwill and appreciation.


Got any cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> British workmen won't work without tea... with at least 3 sugars


Not me. 
Half a spoon of sugar. 
The average here is about 6 ! 
Really.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me.
> Half a spoon of sugar.
> The average here is about 6 !
> Really.


I weaned JoesDad off his half teaspoon of sugar about 30 years ago. 

I don't take sugar and kept forgetting to put it in his coffee. He either didn't notice or couldn't be bothered to return to the kitchen to add sugar so I just stopped completely. 

Then when he eventually realised I wasn't bothering, I told him just how long it had been going on and he gave up sugar in coffee completely


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got any cheese ?


yes I suppose I could get some in.
Depends how good a workman you are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37902583
Love this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I weaned JoesDad off his half teaspoon of sugar about 30 years ago.
> 
> I don't take sugar and kept forgetting to put it in his coffee. He either didn't notice or couldn't be bothered to return to the kitchen to add sugar so I just stopped completely.
> 
> Then when he eventually realised I wasn't bothering, I told him just how long it had been going on and he gave up sugar in coffee completely


I'm okay with none, but prefer a little.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me.
> Half a spoon of sugar.
> The average here is about 6 !
> Really.


I gave up sugar years ago, then changed my milk to skimmed,
It's surprising how I didn't miss either.
Although maybe 6 biscuits with each cuppa helps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> yes I suppose I could get some in.
> Depends how good a workman you are.


I complain, gripe and moan all the time, but tend to get the work done. 
And then explain in great detail how difficult it was and why. 
So I think i qualify.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37902583
> Love this.


Incredible - love the name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Incredible - love the name.


Chinese dinosaur names are often very poetic.


----------



## Lyn W

I have some chores to do before bed so going to say Nos da now.
It's Friday again tomorrow - so have a good day !!!
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have some chores to do before bed so going to say Nos da now.
> It's Friday again tomorrow - so have a good day !!!
> Take care


Nos da, Lyn.
You too.
And love to Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn.
> You too.
> And love to Lola.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me.
> Half a spoon of sugar.
> The average here is about 6 !
> Really.


 Oh, MY!!!! That would be almost syrup!!!! Yuck!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! That would be almost syrup!!!! Yuck!!!!


If it's anything like Egypt, coffee will be served in a small glass and incredibly strong as well as incredibly sweet. 

Not a subtle drink - but everyone drinks large quantities of it!


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed for me now. Have a good evening/day those of you who are still up 

See you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! That would be almost syrup!!!! Yuck!!!!


Indeed.
And explains why so many people here have brown teeth.
And missing teeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If it's anything like Egypt, coffee will be served in a small glass and incredibly strong as well as incredibly sweet.
> 
> Not a subtle drink - but everyone drinks large quantities of it!


Yep, the same across North Africa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed for me now. Have a good evening/day those of you who are still up
> 
> See you tomorrow


Night night, Linda. 
Manana .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I was at the Mesa AZ typhoon confence today ! Seen some of the TFO people there also it was very informative and a lot of nice people !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I was at the Mesa AZ typhoon confence today ! Seen some of the TFO people there also it was very informative and a lot of nice people !


Dam spell check TTPG conference!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters, a very humbling day today. let us all remember and give thanks to the men and women who have, and continue to lay down their lives for our and future generations freedom. love you all


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, all! 
What a sad day. What a sad year. 
RIP, Leonard Cohen.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, all!
> What a sad day. What a sad year.
> RIP, Leonard Cohen.




good morning. indeed


----------



## johnandjade

cold enough to freeze the stovies off a brass monkey today


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Remembrance Day/Veterans Day today

From the UK, a poppy and a couple of quoted that are always said at services that resonate with me. 


“When you go Home, tell them of us and say,
For your Tomorrow, we gave our Today”

"They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. / At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them."


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> cold enough to freeze the stovies off a brass monkey today
> View attachment 191850


Brrrrrrr!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Brrrrrrr!




morning mum


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> cold enough to freeze the stovies off a brass monkey today
> View attachment 191850


Keep warm, John! The wig should be of great use right now


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Remembrance Day/Veterans Day today
> 
> From the UK, a poppy and a couple of quoted that are always said at services that resonate with me.
> View attachment 191849
> 
> “When you go Home, tell them of us and say,
> For your Tomorrow, we gave our Today”
> 
> "They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. / At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them."


Morning Linda!
Beautiful words.


----------



## Kristoff

Question: Do torts get microchipped in the UK? What does it look like?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Question: Do torts get microchipped in the UK? What does it look like?


In the UK torts must be microchipped before being sold. 

The old, pre-CITES, wild imports don't have to be. But then, they can never be sold either. We got Joe done several years just in case he ever wandered. He still can't be sold as we have no papers for him. He is traceable back to us at this address 

I have no idea what the chip looks like... it's tiny and inserted under the skin.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Keep warm, John! The wig should be of great use right now




oh it is!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Question: Do torts get microchipped in the UK? What does it look like?




our little guy came all ready chipped


----------



## johnandjade

i've a cheek to moan it's cold, i'm wrapped up and in a shed. cant begin to imagine how could it would be in a trench or foxhole


----------



## JoesMum

Just had the silence here. They fire a cannon at Tonbridge Castle to mark the start and end which can be heard all over the town. The radio went silent too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Dam spell check TTPG conference!


Hi, Grandpa! 
A Typhoon conference would have been interesting , too! 
Whom did you meet ?
Photos ?
Glad you had fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters, a very humbling day today. let us all remember and give thanks to the men and women who have, and continue to lay down their lives for our and future generations freedom. love you all


Good morning, John.
I observed my two minutes silence. 
Splendid sentiments sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, all!
> What a sad day. What a sad year.
> RIP, Leonard Cohen.


Good morning, Lena! 
Yes, very sad, but he was a good age.
RIP.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cold enough to freeze the stovies off a brass monkey today
> View attachment 191850



Just no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Remembrance Day/Veterans Day today
> 
> From the UK, a poppy and a couple of quoted that are always said at services that resonate with me.
> View attachment 191849
> 
> “When you go Home, tell them of us and say,
> For your Tomorrow, we gave our Today”
> 
> "They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. / At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them."


Good morning, Linda.
Nice.
Thank you.


----------



## johnandjade

i


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i
> View attachment 191853




a'salt and battery


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a'salt and battery


Urgh!

Get your coat on the way out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i
> View attachment 191853


It looks like two giant slugs have been destroyed by the salt. 
You can still see their outlines on the floor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some of the jellyfish are looking a bit old, tatty and not as bright as they once were. 
You can only sew them back together so often.
But I have ordered some new ones and the babies are coming along nicely, too. 
Time to retire the older ones.
So today is time for Cold Dark Room Jellyfish Tennis! 
Ace!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of the jellyfish are looking a bit old, tatty and not as bright as they once were.
> You can only sew them back together so often.
> But I have ordered some new ones and the babies are coming along nicely, too.
> Time to retire the older ones.
> So today is time for Cold Dark Room Jellyfish Tennis!
> Ace!


Smashing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Smashing


I don't know why the deuce I decided on tennis.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know why the deuce I decided on tennis.


There are net gains from enjoying the sport. However the racket may upset some of the quieter CDR occupants


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There are net gains from enjoying the sport. However the racket may upset some of the quieter CDR occupants


I love it. 
Reading between the tram lines, I can't tell if you're for or against.


----------



## johnandjade

in a cubicle.... 

for instructions on how to play toilet tennis see the other wall (turns) 

... for instructions on how to play toilet tennis see the other wall


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love it.
> Reading between the tram lines, I can't tell if you're for or against.


I think we're best served by enjoying the sport. I'm pretty set in my ways though.


----------



## JoesMum

I think we now have sufficient umpire-ical evidence that you have to take care not to be court out by CDR puns. 

"New balls please" as the saying goes


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> I think we now have sufficient umpire-ical evidence that you have to take care not to be court out by CDR puns.
> 
> "New balls please" as the saying goes


I've been saying that for years !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think we now have sufficient umpire-ical evidence that you have to take care not to be court out by CDR puns.
> 
> "New balls please" as the saying goes


I'll match you all the way down the line with your puns. 
I'll just string you along. 
If we're level we'll go to a tie break.


----------



## johnandjade

another stressful day . off for a week now though


----------



## johnandjade

wibble wibble, flobadob ah wahh wahh doo soobie doo


----------



## johnandjade

not religious but i do so love this song


----------



## johnandjade

blackadder goes forth tonight, brilliantly done especially the ending.


----------



## Moozillion

In light of all the drama from the recent election, I am adopting a phrase from our cousins across The Pond: (I hope this is acceptable re Forum rules...)


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> blackadder goes forth tonight, brilliantly done especially the ending.


That last episode was very moving


----------



## Moozillion

Decisions, decisions...should I go out have a quiet little lunch by myself and read a bit, or should I stay home and do chores? 
Hmmmmm...a quiet lunch out seems to be winning both the Popular vote and in the Electoral College!


----------



## JoesMum

I'm trying to decide whether I need to increase the size of the red block caps I'm having to use when moderating the EU Referendum discussion on my other forum or just go for a more physical approach


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Decisions, decisions...should I go out have a quiet little lunch by myself and read a bit, or should I stay home and do chores?
> Hmmmmm...a quiet lunch out seems to be winning both the Popular vote and in the Electoral College!


The vote of the UK jury is for lunch too.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> In light of all the drama from the recent election, I am adopting a phrase from our cousins across The Pond: (I hope this is acceptable re Forum rules...)
> 
> View attachment 191858





wibble on mrs B


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That last episode was very moving




lets not forget we won


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Decisions, decisions...should I go out have a quiet little lunch by myself and read a bit, or should I stay home and do chores?
> Hmmmmm...a quiet lunch out seems to be winning both the Popular vote and in the Electoral College!






to lunch!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I need to increase the size of the red block caps I'm having to use when moderating the EU Referendum discussion on my other forum or just go for a more physical approach
> View attachment 191859


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another stressful day . off for a week now though


Make the most of your enforced hols, John. 
Bit of 'you' time and lots of relaxation in order, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> blackadder goes forth tonight, brilliantly done especially the ending.


That last episode is a masterpiece of television.
Witty and heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In light of all the drama from the recent election, I am adopting a phrase from our cousins across The Pond: (I hope this is acceptable re Forum rules...)
> 
> View attachment 191858


I'm sure it's fine.
Stiff upper lip!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Decisions, decisions...should I go out have a quiet little lunch by myself and read a bit, or should I stay home and do chores?
> Hmmmmm...a quiet lunch out seems to be winning both the Popular vote and in the Electoral College!


Sounds good to me.
Wish I could join you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I need to increase the size of the red block caps I'm having to use when moderating the EU Referendum discussion on my other forum or just go for a more physical approach
> View attachment 191859


Double morning star! 
Nice! 
I use a similar object for wifey training............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lets not forget we won


Sort of..................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make the most of your enforced hols, John.
> Bit of 'you' time and lots of relaxation in order, I think.




can see me getting called in. new gaffa in one of our placements is a tyrant with high standards... the boys only hit half target today


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure it's fine.
> Stiff upper lip!




that's the spirit!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sort of..................




very true sir :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> can see me getting called in. new gaffa in one of our placements is a tyrant with high standards... the boys only hit half target today


Well as long as they pay you and you get your holiday money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Couple of hours with Jane Eyre again today. 
Then a couple of hours playing Jellyfish Tennis with Zacariah. 
Now, i might be watching the extended version of "Watchmen" .
Over 3 and a half hours! 
Golly!


----------



## Gillian M

Popping in to say.....




​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Popping in to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Good evening, stranger! 
Missed you, Gillian. 
And Tidgy's been asking after Oli. 
Glad you stopped by, though i think you missed all my holiday and fossil photos. 
How are you ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, stranger!
> Missed you, Gillian.
> And Tidgy's been asking after Oli.
> Glad you stopped by, though i think you missed all my holiday and fossil photos.
> How are you ?



Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well. 

Oli misses Tidgy: we went out for a walk in the lovely sun, and he seemed to be looking for his girlfriend. 

Am fine so long as it's warm.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Oli misses Tidgy: we went out for a walk in the lovely sun, and he seemed to be looking for his girlfriend.
> 
> Am fine so long as it's warm.


Hello Gillian  Joe's not waving to anyone until spring as he's hibernated.


----------



## JoesMum

We had lovely sunshine. Not exactly toasty, but no wind, so it was very pleasant. 

Tonight is the England v Scotland football match - the players of both teams are wearing poppy armbands in defiance of FIFA. Hopefully the fans will behave. This match has a history of strong feelings, shall we say.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Popping in to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hello Gillian!

And good night, everyone. Have to get up at 6 every morning because my little girl sets the rules over here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well as long as they pay you and you get your holiday money.



the overtime pay would be a good start


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Popping in to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> ​




hello ma'am! on behalf of us all, thank you for your service on behalf of us all in the free world x


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We had lovely sunshine. Not exactly toasty, but no wind, so it was very pleasant.
> 
> Tonight is the England v Scotland football match - the players of both teams are wearing poppy armbands in defiance of FIFA. Hopefully the fans will behave. This match has a history of strong feelings, shall we say.




the auld enemy! i will congratulate you on winning just now :/. 

rather amusing that usa have mexico!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Hello Gillian!
> 
> And good night, everyone. Have to get up at 6 every morning because my little girl sets the rules over here.



that's the middle of the afternoon. nos da. until tomorrow


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hello Gillian!
> 
> And good night, everyone. Have to get up at 6 every morning because my little girl sets the rules over here.


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I need to increase the size of the red block caps I'm having to use when moderating the EU Referendum discussion on my other forum or just go for a more physical approach
> View attachment 191859


 Oh, MY!!!! THAT BAD, is it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Oli misses Tidgy: we went out for a walk in the lovely sun, and he seemed to be looking for his girlfriend.
> 
> Am fine so long as it's warm.


Getting a bit colder here now! 
I want summer back.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! THAT BAD, is it?


Most of them behave beautifully, but we've grown a new hothead troll this afternoon that wound everyone up. He's taking a spot of enforced holiday for a few days now and things have calmed down


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Getting a bit colder here now!
> I want summer back.


I feel exactly the same. Mind you, temperature dropped suddenly here, after which it reached 24 deg C today.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Morning, all!
> What a sad day. What a sad year.
> RIP, Leonard Cohen.


Indeed it is. My sister saw him a couple of times in the last few years and thoroughly enjoyed his concerts.
I love this one




RIP Leonard!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> In the UK torts must be microchipped before being sold.
> 
> The old, pre-CITES, wild imports don't have to be. But then, they can never be sold either. We got Joe done several years just in case he ever wandered. He still can't be sold as we have no papers for him. He is traceable back to us at this address
> 
> I have no idea what the chip looks like... it's tiny and inserted under the skin.


When Lola was found I took him to the vets to see if he was microchipped to return him home but no he wasn't .
Apparently the most favoured spot by vets is in the skin under the top of the rear left leg.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i
> View attachment 191853


A salt and battery!
I knew it would happen sometime!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There are net gains from enjoying the sport. However the racket may upset some of the quieter CDR occupants


......especially if they're highly strung.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Tonight is the England v Scotland football match - the players of both teams are wearing poppy armbands in defiance of FIFA. Hopefully the fans will behave. This match has a history of strong feelings, shall we say.


Shameful booing of the opposition's national anthem by fans from both sides


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> In light of all the drama from the recent election, I am adopting a phrase from our cousins across The Pond: (I hope this is acceptable re Forum rules...)
> 
> View attachment 191858


That's all anyone can do Bea!!


----------



## johnandjade

'i have heard what they are like, they will have their wicked way with anything of woman born'


... 'in that case baldrick, you are quite safe'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A salt and battery!
> I knew it would happen sometime!!!




i thought of you when it appeared


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Shameful booing of the opposition's national anthem by fans from both sides




didn't even know it had 'kicked off'


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all - it's Friday evening - my favourite part of the week!
Glad to see you are all having good Fridays.
Lola had been up and about and eaten all the food I left our for him today but back in bed by the time I got home.
Got him up for a nice warm soak, then he ate some more and took himself off to a cool corner.
I moved him into the warm, then he ate some more - and went back to the cool corner!
I put him back in his hide as he would get too cold if I left him all night, so that's where he is tucked up now.
Hoping to get a vets appointment for Monday but it will mean me 'being ill' because of the time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Shameful booing of the opposition's national anthem by fans from both sides


That's why I don't like football, you don't get that in rugby - although booing during conversion attempts has crept in. It's just not cricket!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We had lovely sunshine. Not exactly toasty, but no wind, so it was very pleasant.
> 
> Tonight is the England v Scotland football match - the players of both teams are wearing poppy armbands in defiance of FIFA. Hopefully the fans will behave. This match has a history of strong feelings, shall we say.


FIFA are now denying they banned the poppies in the first place.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i thought of you when it appeared


Did you hear about the man who was arrested for drinking battery fluid today, John?

The police have put him in a cell and they're going to charge him in the morning!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That's why I don't like football, you don't get that in rugby - although booing during conversion attempts has crept in. It's just not cricket!


At one international we watched at Twickenham they brought out the U21 kickers at half time to practice taking kicks in front of a huge crowd and specifically requested the crowd to boo and make as much noise as possible! It was quite good fun


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> At one international we watched at Twickenham they brought out the U21 kickers at half time to practice taking kicks in front of a huge crowd and specifically requested the crowd to boo and make as much noise as possible! It was quite good fun


I suppose they expect it these days.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - it's Friday evening - my favourite part of the week!
> Glad to see you are all having good Fridays.
> Lola had been up and about and eaten al the food I left our for him today but back in bed by the time I got home.
> Got him up for a nice warm soak, then he ate some more and took himself off to a cool corner.
> I moved him into the warm, then he ate some more - and went back to the cool corner!
> I put him back in his hide as he would get too cold if I left him all night, so that's where he is tucked up now.
> Hoping to get a vets appointment for Monday but it will mean me 'being ill' because of the time.




any insight via tort TV? it does sound like he wants to hibernate from my limited knowledge. would more light help? fido is up when i switch on room light and tv, an hour before his mvb and strob... he even still goes and looks out his window into the abyss! planning his escape i bet


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Did you hear about the man who was arrested for drinking battery fluid today, John?
> 
> The police have put him in a cell and they're going to charge him in the morning!




his friends stole fireworks... but they 'let 'em off'


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> At one international we watched at Twickenham they brought out the U21 kickers at half time to practice taking kicks in front of a huge crowd and specifically requested the crowd to boo and make as much noise as possible! It was quite good fun




... plan for the worst and hope for the best!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> any insight via tort TV? it does sound like he wants to hibernate from my limited knowledge. would more light help? fido is up when i switch on room light and tv, an hour before his mvb and strob... he even still goes and looks out his window into the abyss! planning his escape i bet


He's got a big window (insulated with bubble wrap) and a basking light as well as his mvb and the ceiling light left on, so its pretty bright in there and the room temp is almost 90'F
Maybe he's decided to become a Russian, Greek or a Hermann.


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and hunt in my cupboards and freezer for something to eat.
A must for the weekend is to replace my microwave, I'm fed up of slaving over a hot stove and my George F Grill!
See you later.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> He's got a big window (insulated with bubble wrap) and a basking light as well as his mvb and the ceiling light left on, so its pretty bright in there and the room temp is almost 90'F
> Maybe he's decided to become a Russian, Greek or a Hermann.




sounds like nature is winning


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I must go and hunt in my cupboards and freezer for something to eat.
> A must for the weekend is to replace my microwave, I'm fed up of slaving over a hot stove and my George F Grill!
> See you later.




call in!


----------



## johnandjade

good bye, last episode. 

wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello Gillian!
> 
> And good night, everyone. Have to get up at 6 every morning because my little girl sets the rules over here.


Night, night, Lena
Sleep well.
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> the auld enemy! i will congratulate you on winning just now :/.
> 
> rather amusing that usa have mexico!


3-0 to England. They weren't that much better than Scotland though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - it's Friday evening - my favourite part of the week!
> Glad to see you are all having good Fridays.
> Lola had been up and about and eaten all the food I left our for him today but back in bed by the time I got home.
> Got him up for a nice warm soak, then he ate some more and took himself off to a cool corner.
> I moved him into the warm, then he ate some more - and went back to the cool corner!
> I put him back in his hide as he would get too cold if I left him all night, so that's where he is tucked up now.
> Hoping to get a vets appointment for Monday but it will mean me 'being ill' because of the time.


Good evening Lyn, though I've probably missed you by now due to our viewing of the huge uncut "Watchmen". 
Brilliant! 
Odd behaviour, but at least he's still got a good appetite, always a good sign. 
Love to him as always. 
(and to you, of course).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I suppose they expect it these days.


I remember everyone booing at the screen in Saturday morning pics. 
In olden days they would boo and throw vegetables in the theatre. 
Lots of lovely booing still in panto. 
Booing is a part of British culture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 3-0 to England. They weren't that much better than Scotland though


But only the scoreline will be remembered in the end. 
End of the line for Strachan, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmmm.
I seem to have missed everyone. 
Time for some grub then.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are a lot of members that have faded away but will hopefully come back one day.
> How about @Yellow Turtle01 , @DawnH , @AbdullaAli ........



I feel left out️


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I feel left out️


Hi, Mom!  Glad to see you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I feel left out️


Saw you'd come back, Kathy!
Hurrah! 
And I did send you an alert and asked about your new kitten and shower cleaning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just finished my Episode of the day.
"The Sea Devils" episode 5.
Great fun. 
Early night tonight as exhausted by all that TV..
Night night Roommates.
Enjoy your weekends.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saw you'd come back, Kathy!
> Hurrah!
> And I did send you an alert and asked about your new kitten and shower cleaning!



Oh wow, I never received it! The last one I have from you was Feb. 
I guess it didn't go thru.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone have a good tip to release stress?


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Mom!  Glad to see you!



Hi! I have been so busy these days! 
I miss you guys!!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have a good tip to release stress?


Any kind of physical exercise- doesn't have to be extreme - is helpful for me.


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have a good tip to release stress?




wibbling in here


----------



## johnandjade

0600, day off... hmm


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> 0600, day off... hmm


Good morning John. 

A week off is to be looked forward to, not hated!

This is the week to plan Christmas, perfect your animal homes, perhaps get some driving practice in, go see the Harry Potter spin off (Fantastic Beasts and where to find them) or another film of your choice, go find some countryside to enjoy, jump on a train to somewhere or someone you haven't seen in a while... Endless opportunities


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

This is my Christmas Pudding making weekend. I'll mix them this afternoon and spend tomorrow cooking them. 

But first, I need to clean my car as we're considering trading it in. 

Then we're going to test drive replacement cars - I have 1.2l Fiesta and I need something more suitable for motorways and long journeys that I can use to get to Mum's. I'm trying a Focus and a Golf


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> A week off is to be looked forward to, not hated!
> 
> This is the week to plan Christmas, perfect your animal homes, perhaps get some driving practice in, go see the Harry Potter spin off (Fantastic Beasts and where to find them) or another film of your choice, go find some countryside to enjoy, jump on a train to somewhere or someone you haven't seen in a while... Endless opportunities




morning mum! im looking into a weeks pass course for the driving. getting out and visiting friends is a great idea i never thought off  thank you


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> This is my Christmas Pudding making weekend. I'll mix them this afternoon and spend tomorrow cooking them.
> 
> But first, I need to clean my car as we're considering trading it in.
> 
> Then we're going to test drive replacement cars - I have 1.2l Fiesta and I need something more suitable for motorways and long journeys that I can use to get to Mum's. I'm trying a Focus and a Golf




i would do it for you if i could, shame we aren't closer , i could even help with discounts and better deals. 

i don't think i have even ever seen a proper christmas pud, hopefully you can share a picture with us? hope you have a good weekend


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i don't think i have even ever seen a proper christmas pud, hopefully you can share a picture with us? hope you have a good weekend



I shall take you through the process as it happens so to speak!


----------



## JoesMum

For those wanting to see clips from David Attenborough's amazing new Planet Earth II series, there are some links in this thread:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/planet-earth-ii.148573/


----------



## johnandjade

waiting rubbish horror films waiting on asda delivering the messages they best hurry up as are bringing sausages for us and a bag of food for fido... and we are both hungry boys!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> This is my Christmas Pudding making weekend. I'll mix them this afternoon and spend tomorrow cooking them.
> 
> But first, I need to clean my car as we're considering trading it in.
> 
> Then we're going to test drive replacement cars - I have 1.2l Fiesta and I need something more suitable for motorways and long journeys that I can use to get to Mum's. I'm trying a Focus and a Golf


Goodness!!! Busy day! Sounds fun, though. 
We don't have Christmas pudding over here- it's a steamed sort of thing, right?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I shall take you through the process as it happens so to speak!


GREAT!!! I'll take notes!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> GREAT!!! I'll take notes!




good mornooning mrs b


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! shopping delivered, beer and wine as well .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow, I never received it! The last one I have from you was Feb.
> I guess it didn't go thru.


Goodness!!!!
No wonder you thought I thought you'd left. 
But you're not getting my posts for some reason.
Post number 48727 on Sunday
Post 48707 and 48727 on Oct 18th.
One after my birthday. 
Post 44271 on Aug 29th.
And many, many more since Feb! 
i'm not ignoring you honest! 
Nice to speak to you.


----------



## JoesMum

Well that's sorted. I'm getting a Ford Focus. (1.5 Titanium EcoBoost in Deep Impact Blue before John asks!) Much better at hills and motorways than my Fiesta


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have a good tip to release stress?


Hi, Austin. 
Do what i do.
Spend lots of time in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi! I have been so busy these days!
> I miss you guys!!


Good busy, I hope.
Not bad busy.
Or both ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Any kind of physical exercise- doesn't have to be extreme - is helpful for me.


Jellyfish tennis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibbling in here


SNAP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 0600, day off... hmm


So what have you been doing today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> This is my Christmas Pudding making weekend. I'll mix them this afternoon and spend tomorrow cooking them.
> 
> But first, I need to clean my car as we're considering trading it in.
> 
> Then we're going to test drive replacement cars - I have 1.2l Fiesta and I need something more suitable for motorways and long journeys that I can use to get to Mum's. I'm trying a Focus and a Golf


Jellyfish Golf ! 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Goodness!!! Busy day! Sounds fun, though.
> We don't have Christmas pudding over here- it's a steamed sort of thing, right?


Good morning, Bea! 
Christmad pud! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! shopping delivered, beer and wine as well .


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I haven't touched a drop since just after the calendar comp finished.
I'm such a good boy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well that's sorted. I'm getting a Ford Focus. (1.5 Titanium EcoBoost in Deep Impact Blue before John asks!) Much better at hills and motorways than my Fiesta


No idea what this is. 
Car.
Do is actually help you focus ?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well that's sorted. I'm getting a Ford Focus. (1.5 Titanium EcoBoost in Deep Impact Blue before John asks!) Much better at hills and motorways than my Fiesta




wayhey! used or shiny new?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I haven't touched a drop since just after the calendar comp finished.
> I'm such a good boy.




we have jades friends 30th tonight, i'm going to need a few to get in the mood.. been on thr armadillo all day watching horror films, been around a dozen of em . jades been staring at the inside of her eyelids for a bit now, i'll need to wake her soon. i've only had one bud all day!!


----------



## johnandjade

we won the euromillions last night!!!! 



...2 numbers, £2.90.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> wayhey! used or shiny new?


Shiny new apparently. I've been a good girl and held onto my Fiesta for many years without moaning. 

So... Christmas Puddings stage 1

Take Delia


And ingredients (the bread gets turned into crumbs)


Mix together the dry stuff


Recruit extra people for stirring unless you've got very strong arms. Add the wet stuff and stir for ages until it looks like this. 


Cover with a cloth and leave to stand overnight. 
Set alarm clock for earlyish start - there's a long day cooking ahead.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Shiny new apparently. I've been a good girl and held onto my Fiesta for many years without moaning.
> 
> So... Christmas Puddings stage 1
> 
> Take Delia
> View attachment 191976
> 
> And ingredients (the bread gets turned into crumbs)
> View attachment 191977
> 
> Mix together the dry stuff
> View attachment 191978
> 
> Recruit extra people for stirring unless you've got very strong arms. Add the wet stuff and stir for ages until it looks like this.
> View attachment 191979
> 
> Cover with a cloth and leave to stand overnight.
> Set alarm clock for earlyish start - there's a long day cooking ahead.





ooo laa laa! brilliant, it'll make the long drives more comfortable 

love step one  , can't wait to see the final result! didn't realise so much booze was involved!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ooo laa laa! brilliant, it'll make the long drives more comfortable
> 
> love step one  , can't wait to see the final result! didn't realise so much booze was involved!


Just under a half pint of stout, the same of barley wine, 4 tablespoons of rum and 4 eggs are the only liquid. 

It's why is tastes so good. Although some people say they don't like Christmas Pud. 

The whole lot has to stand so the fruit can absorb the liquid.

PS I only use the zest of the lemon and orange. The orange fruit was eaten and the lemon sliced and frozen for adding to G&T when needed


----------



## JoesMum

The recipe


----------



## Kristoff

Just popping in to wish everyone a good evening. 

Took daughter to ballet practice for the first time this afternoon only to find a closed door. No notice.  

Elsa decided to lead the life of a mole (the animal kind). Took me a lot of digging to find her. Thankfully I know her favorite spots.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all I've been told I've been missed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have jades friends 30th tonight, i'm going to need a few to get in the mood.. been on thr armadillo all day watching horror films, been around a dozen of em . jades been staring at the inside of her eyelids for a bit now, i'll need to wake her soon. i've only had one bud all day!!


My next drink will be for the Whoniversary on the 23rd. 
Or maybe not. 
Enjoy the party!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we won the euromillions last night!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...2 numbers, £2.90.


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That would buy an awful lot of potatoes here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a good evening.
> 
> Took daughter to ballet practice for the first time this afternoon only to find a closed door. No notice.
> 
> Elsa decided to lead the life of a mole (the animal kind). Took me a lot of digging to find her. Thankfully I know her favorite spots.


Yes, Tidgy was in digging mode today. 
Though she did a fair bit of sunbathing too.
Hope your daughter wasn't too disappointed, or you too angry! 
Have a splendid evening yourself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all I've been told I've been missed


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Noel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Missed you a lot. 
I vanished myself for a bit and when I returned, you'd gone. 
How is everything ?
So good to hear from you. 
Try to pop in occasionally if you can.
Your presence here is always appreciated.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Noel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Missed you a lot.
> I vanished myself for a bit and when I returned, you'd gone.
> How is everything ?
> So good to hear from you.
> Try to pop in occasionally if you can.
> Your presence here is always appreciated.


I missed you too. 
I'm back. I just had to get myself square, but I'm good now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I missed you too.
> I'm back. I just had to get myself square, but I'm good now


That's great to hear. 
Me also, back then, needed to sort out a few things. 
I remember some of the stuff, of course, but glad you're okay now. 
It really is terrific to have you back on the Forum.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great to hear.
> Me also, back then, needed to sort out a few things.
> I remember some of the stuff, of course, but glad you're okay now.
> It really is terrific to have you back on the Forum.


Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you


Thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok, peeps I need to break for a couple hours. I have to drive back to Phoenix. I will fill you in on my latest adventure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ok, peeps I need to break for a couple hours. I have to drive back to Phoenix. I will fill you in on my latest adventure


Look forward to it. 
And i may harangue you with some of mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The recipe
> View attachment 191983


I don't think wifey's making one this year.
Can I share yours ?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just under a half pint of stout, the same of barley wine, 4 tablespoons of rum and 4 eggs are the only liquid.
> 
> It's why is tastes so good. Although some people say they don't like Christmas Pud.
> 
> The whole lot has to stand so the fruit can absorb the liquid.
> 
> PS I only use the zest of the lemon and orange. The orange fruit was eaten and the lemon sliced and frozen for adding to G&T when needed




mums recipe is better than delias


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I missed you too.
> I'm back. I just had to get myself square, but I'm good now




glad to hear you got your mojo back mom


----------



## johnandjade

time to get into character, cuff links at the ready


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> mums recipe is better than delias


Mum's recipe is usually best 

Except in this case, I prefer Delia's to my Mum's recipe (sorry Mum  )

My fruit proportions always vary slightly from the recipe because I end up with too much fruit left over if I buy a big bag of currants. I use a small bag and make up the weight with left over sultanas and raisins. 

I also chucked in the end of a bag of dark muscovado sugar (which has a very strong flavour) and then made the weight up with the specified light brown sugar. 

I'm dreadful at sticking to recipes


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> time to get into character, cuff links at the ready
> View attachment 191988


*wolf whistle*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time to get into character, cuff links at the ready
> View attachment 191988


Very nice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Mum's recipe is usually best
> 
> Except in this case, I prefer Delia's to my Mum's recipe (sorry Mum  )
> 
> My fruit proportions always vary slightly from the recipe because I end up with too much fruit left over if I buy a big bag of currants. I use a small bag and make up the weight with left over sultanas and raisins.
> 
> I also chucked in the end of a bag of dark muscovado sugar (which has a very strong flavour) and then made the weight up with the specified light brown sugar.
> 
> I'm dreadful at sticking to recipes


Always better slightly altered to make them suit ones own palate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *wolf whistle*


Armadillo whistle!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Mum's recipe is usually best
> 
> Except in this case, I prefer Delia's to my Mum's recipe (sorry Mum  )
> 
> My fruit proportions always vary slightly from the recipe because I end up with too much fruit left over if I buy a big bag of currants. I use a small bag and make up the weight with left over sultanas and raisins.
> 
> I also chucked in the end of a bag of dark muscovado sugar (which has a very strong flavour) and then made the weight up with the specified light brown sugar.
> 
> I'm dreadful at sticking to recipes




im sure it will be awesome


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> *wolf whistle*




blushing while shuffling feet


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok I'm back 
I just figured out who summoned me on Facebook..that dirty rascal! You know who you are! *slyly looks at Jacqui because she's involved*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ok I'm back
> I just figured out who summoned me on Facebook..that dirty rascal! You know who you are! *slyly looks at Jacqui because she's involved*


I am very grateful to whoever it was.


----------



## JoesMum

On my way to bed now. 

It's been a good day. England and Wales both won their rugby matches  And the pudding mix is thickening up nicely ready for tomorrow. 

Up bright and early to start the cooking marathon tomorrow 

Goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On my way to bed now.
> 
> It's been a good day. England and Wales both won their rugby matches  And the pudding mix is thickening up nicely ready for tomorrow.
> 
> Up bright and early to start the cooking marathon tomorrow
> 
> Goodnight all


Night night, Linda. 
I'm busy teaching tomorrow.
Starting to get busy.
But speak sometime, i'm sure.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192001


Any lettuce is too much lettuce. 
Tidgy eats lettuce.
wifey eats lettuce.
I do not.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any lettuce is too much lettuce.
> Tidgy eats lettuce.
> wifey eats lettuce.
> I do not.


Same here. 
I'm always handing it off to anyone who is willing to take it


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Shiny new apparently. I've been a good girl and held onto my Fiesta for many years without moaning.
> 
> So... Christmas Puddings stage 1
> 
> Take Delia
> View attachment 191976
> 
> And ingredients (the bread gets turned into crumbs)
> View attachment 191977
> 
> Mix together the dry stuff
> View attachment 191978
> 
> Recruit extra people for stirring unless you've got very strong arms. Add the wet stuff and stir for ages until it looks like this.
> View attachment 191979
> 
> Cover with a cloth and leave to stand overnight.
> Set alarm clock for earlyish start - there's a long day cooking ahead.


I looked up recipes for Christmas pudding. Gosh, it sounds like a lot of work! Steamed pudding does not appear to be common in the US at all- at least down South where I live!

We also don't cook with suet- we sometimes use lard, but that's quite different. Very interesting!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192001


Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Boing! 
"Time for bed" said Zebedee.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good busy, I hope.
> Not bad busy.
> Or both ?



All good!
Just sports with the kids, volunteering in class, babysitting the grand baby and we bought a 5th wheel for our desert toys and camping so we're trying to get it in order for our Thanksgiving trip. 

We are also celebrating our 20 yr Anniversary next weekend so trying to plan for a short trip without the kids.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> All good!
> Just sports with the kids, volunteering in class, babysitting the grand baby and we bought a 5th wheel for our desert toys and camping so we're trying to get it in order for our Thanksgiving trip.
> 
> We are also celebrating our 20 yr Anniversary next weekend so trying to plan for a short trip without the kids.




that... sounds... awesome!!!! quite right mom, i'm sure you go above and beyond for us kiddies and are over due a brake... how about spain in january?


----------



## johnandjade

got home around 2300 (i think) and crashed straight out, 2 bottles of bud and a pirate juice for jade was only £5 a time! (bowling club)woke around 0600 on the armadillo... jade was partying with the birthday girl all night, who rather convieeeeenlity lives next door! a couple of guys at the doo recognised me from around 10yrs ago and instantly told me to free the badger! ... yip, i proudly displayed the tattoo i don't remember them, but the 'glory days' were happy daze  

i pitched the idea of catching the next flight out to jade this morning..... she's now having an extremely long blink. i'm thinking of an adventure during the week... would anyone like a visit? 

adam, i'm going to put in january 10 - 14 i think? will drop you a message as it may not be possible, but in a positive way . IF it has to be postponed, how about valentines weekend.... we can say to the women we are treating them to a trip away ;P


----------



## johnandjade

advertisement at it best again




expensive car wax, but it is good! actually seen a home brew kit to make your own wax! JADE!!! remember christmas is coming soon


also thought of ed when i seen this...


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I looked up recipes for Christmas pudding. Gosh, it sounds like a lot of work! Steamed pudding does not appear to be common in the US at all- at least down South where I live!
> 
> We also don't cook with suet- we sometimes use lard, but that's quite different. Very interesting!


It really is a cold winter night comfort food. Very rich and warming. Your climate may be a little on the warm side for full enjoyment 

So, round 2 has started. The mix has been divided into greased basins. I have collected shop bought pudding basins over the years, plastic with lids, so there's no need to mess about with greaseproof paper and pudding cloth. 

Making Christmas Pudding is very simple, it just takes a long time to cook them! 

I speed up the cooking process by using my pressure cooker. 

It takes 8 hours to steam a 2lb pudding. In my pressure cooker it takes 30 mins steaming and 3 hours at high pressure. I'll still be cooking them all day as I can only cook 2 at a time in my pressure cooker. 

That mixture has made 6lb of mix. This sounds a lot, but they'll go in the freezer. We'll have a 1lb one tonight, a 2lb one will do Christmas Day and Boxing Day for 4/5 of us. In this house we have a 1lb pud as part of New Year's Day dinner and one on Easter Sunday which leaves one spare for a cold winter night when everyone needs cheering up. 

The big one started steaming at 7.30am and is now under pressure. 



I reheat them in the microwave and serve with Brandy Sauce.


----------



## johnandjade

before mum or miss womblyn beats me to it, 




good mornooning cold dark room


----------



## johnandjade

never knew the boss had axel rose and the village people as back up


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It really is a cold winter night comfort food. Very rich and warming. Your climate may be a little on the warm side for full enjoyment
> 
> So, round 2 has started. The mix has been divided into greased basins. I have collected shop bought pudding basins over the years, plastic with lids, so there's no need to mess about with greaseproof paper and pudding cloth.
> 
> Making Christmas Pudding is very simple, it just takes a long time to cook them!
> 
> I speed up the cooking process by using my pressure cooker.
> 
> It takes 8 hours to steam a 2lb pudding. In my pressure cooker it takes 30 mins steaming and 3 hours at high pressure. I'll still be cooking them all day as I can only cook 2 at a time in my pressure cooker.
> 
> That mixture has made 6lb of mix. This sounds a lot, but they'll go in the freezer. We'll have a 1lb one tonight, a 2lb one will do Christmas Day and Boxing Day for 4/5 of us. In this house we have a 1lb pud as part of New Year's Day dinner and one on Easter Sunday which leaves one spare for a cold winter night when everyone needs cheering up.
> 
> The big one started steaming at 7.30am and is now under pressure.
> View attachment 192029
> 
> 
> I reheat them in the microwave and serve with Brandy Sauce.




now i know where to go during the week! well done mum!! it sounds yummy


----------



## JoesMum

It's Remembrance Sunday here in the UK. Remembrance Day isn't a holiday like Veteran's Day so many formal services of Remembrance and parades happen today.


----------



## johnandjade

my view




have youtube on tv, easy like a sunday mornooning




billy joel on, i really wish
he was my uncle he is awesome 






this is what i want played when i go for the big sleep... and everyone gets a song sheet!


----------



## johnandjade

jades trinkets




and it hasn't moved since i got back from...


----------



## johnandjade

the tarp block is a window jam. jades moaning, nasty hangover hee hee hee (evi laugh) i've been up and seen to fido and the degubahs, now the piano man wembly '84 on not a care in the world, even have a grandpa juice, time to holiday


----------



## johnandjade

'but i won't be getting up todayyyhhaaahhhh' 

sounds like a plan!


----------



## johnandjade

won the lottery again last night, £4 on a scratch card! stopped into the shop at my mums old house on the way last night and got a cuddle of the shop keep. i'll be doing a visit again and get pictures.


----------



## johnandjade

ironically, jade woke upnto this


----------



## johnandjade

an idea, i have always wanted to go to one of those underground, dark, smokey depressing blues bars that you see in films


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> All good!
> Just sports with the kids, volunteering in class, babysitting the grand baby and we bought a 5th wheel for our desert toys and camping so we're trying to get it in order for our Thanksgiving trip.
> 
> We are also celebrating our 20 yr Anniversary next weekend so trying to plan for a short trip without the kids.


All sounds splendid.
Hope you can get some time alone together for your anniversary, something nice and romantic. 
And congratulations!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got home around 2300 (i think) and crashed straight out, 2 bottles of bud and a pirate juice for jade was only £5 a time! (bowling club)woke around 0600 on the armadillo... jade was partying with the birthday girl all night, who rather convieeeeenlity lives next door! a couple of guys at the doo recognised me from around 10yrs ago and instantly told me to free the badger! ... yip, i proudly displayed the tattoo i don't remember them, but the 'glory days' were happy daze
> 
> i pitched the idea of catching the next flight out to jade this morning..... she's now having an extremely long blink. i'm thinking of an adventure during the week... would anyone like a visit?
> 
> adam, i'm going to put in january 10 - 14 i think? will drop you a message as it may not be possible, but in a positive way . IF it has to be postponed, how about valentines weekend.... we can say to the women we are treating them to a trip away ;P


Good morning, John.
I have a lesson, now, basic grammar stuff.
Glad you both had fun yesterday. 
You're welcome to visit Morocco if no one else wants a visit, but a couple of days is not really enough time. 
Feb might be difficult for me, but if we have to postpone, so be it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> advertisement at it best again
> View attachment 192027
> 
> 
> 
> expensive car wax, but it is good! actually seen a home brew kit to make your own wax! JADE!!! remember christmas is coming soon
> 
> 
> also thought of ed when i seen this...
> View attachment 192028


I've got nine of these books now!
But not that one.
Be getting at least one more for Crimbo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It really is a cold winter night comfort food. Very rich and warming. Your climate may be a little on the warm side for full enjoyment
> 
> So, round 2 has started. The mix has been divided into greased basins. I have collected shop bought pudding basins over the years, plastic with lids, so there's no need to mess about with greaseproof paper and pudding cloth.
> 
> Making Christmas Pudding is very simple, it just takes a long time to cook them!
> 
> I speed up the cooking process by using my pressure cooker.
> 
> It takes 8 hours to steam a 2lb pudding. In my pressure cooker it takes 30 mins steaming and 3 hours at high pressure. I'll still be cooking them all day as I can only cook 2 at a time in my pressure cooker.
> 
> That mixture has made 6lb of mix. This sounds a lot, but they'll go in the freezer. We'll have a 1lb one tonight, a 2lb one will do Christmas Day and Boxing Day for 4/5 of us. In this house we have a 1lb pud as part of New Year's Day dinner and one on Easter Sunday which leaves one spare for a cold winter night when everyone needs cheering up.
> 
> The big one started steaming at 7.30am and is now under pressure.
> View attachment 192029
> 
> 
> I reheat them in the microwave and serve with Brandy Sauce.


Good morning, Linda.
Yum yum! 
Is there a difference between brandy sauce and brandy butter ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> an idea, i have always wanted to go to one of those underground, dark, smokey depressing blues bars that you see in films


You seem to be enjoying your morning, John.
Mind working overtime...................


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello guys! Hope you're all okay.

So yesterday, I was at my friend's birthday meal in London when Harrison Webb came to surprise my friend. One of the girls that was there organised it and didn't tell anyone so we were all so surprised when he came and sat down with us.

After that, I was shaking and couldn't eat so I gave him my pizza haha. He ended up staying for the whole meal!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Yum yum!
> Is there a difference between brandy sauce and brandy butter ?


Probably. But without googling, I don't know 

I have two self-invented recipes that I use. 

1. Mix mascarpone cheese (very soft and mild, like very thick cream) with brandy and muscovado sugar (soft dark brown sugar) to taste. 

This one is gorgeous on mince pies or Christmas Pudding. 

2. A cheat's custard type which is good with pudding. 1 heaped tablespoon of cornflour and1 tablespoon brown sugar mixed with brandy. Boil half a pint of milk and then stir into the brandy mix. Return to the heat to thicken. 

Type 2 is on the menu tonight.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys! Hope you're all okay.
> 
> So yesterday, I was at my friend's birthday meal in London when Harrison Webb came to surprise my friend. One of the girls that was there organised it and didn't tell anyone so we were all so surprised when he came and sat down with us.
> 
> After that, I was shaking and couldn't eat so I gave him my pizza haha. He ended up staying for the whole meal!


Hello! Long time no see! 

Welcome back to the CDR. How is Spud? It sounds like you had a great evening 

Joe's hibernating now, so he's not around to wave to you too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello guys! Hope you're all okay.
> 
> So yesterday, I was at my friend's birthday meal in London when Harrison Webb came to surprise my friend. One of the girls that was there organised it and didn't tell anyone so we were all so surprised when he came and sat down with us.
> 
> After that, I was shaking and couldn't eat so I gave him my pizza haha. He ended up staying for the whole meal!


Hey, Spud's Mum, great to hear from you, stranger! 
What a great surprise for your friend, and for you, of course! 
Next time , I'll have the pizza.
Yum, yum! 
How's Spud ? 
And the rest of the pets and family ?
Stay in touch if you can, miss you around here.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Hello! Long time no see!
> 
> Welcome back to the CDR. How is Spud? It sounds like you had a great evening
> 
> Joe's hibernating now, so he's not around to wave to you too


Hello! Spuds fine thank you  he's waiting for his breakfast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello! Spuds fine thank you  he's waiting for his breakfast.


Tidgy's had hers and says," Hello, Spud, old friend."


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey, Spud's Mum, great to hear from you, stranger!
> What a great surprise for your friend, and for you, of course!
> Next time , I'll have the pizza.
> Yum, yum!
> How's Spud ?
> And the rest of the pets and family ?
> Stay in touch if you can, miss you around here.


Haha, the pets are fine thank you  

Monty is being cuddly as ever, the gerbils are destroying anything that goes near them and Spud has now realised that he is strong enough to move the stuff in his enclosure around so is redecorating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha, the pets are fine thank you
> 
> Monty is being cuddly as ever, the gerbils are destroying anything that goes near them and Spud has now realised that he is strong enough to move the stuff in his enclosure around so is redecorating.
> View attachment 192037


Monty is such a softie! 
Must go now, as my student has arrived, 37 minutes late! 
See you later, i hope.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Monty is such a softie!
> Must go now, as my student has arrived, 37 minutes late!
> See you later, i hope.


Goodbye! Have fun


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> GREAT!!! I'll take notes!


Aldi do a beautiful Xmas pudding over here!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we won the euromillions last night!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...2 numbers, £2.90.


Not really worth buying a stamp for the begging letter then


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning CDR


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning CDR


Good morning to you too


----------



## JoesMum

The cricket (India v England) just ended in a draw. 

I will not attempt to explain how one match can be played over 5 days with a final score of 660-797 and still be a draw. It just is


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Mum's recipe is usually best
> 
> Except in this case, I prefer Delia's to my Mum's recipe (sorry Mum  )
> 
> My fruit proportions always vary slightly from the recipe because I end up with too much fruit left over if I buy a big bag of currants. I use a small bag and make up the weight with left over sultanas and raisins.
> 
> I also chucked in the end of a bag of dark muscovado sugar (which has a very strong flavour) and then made the weight up with the specified light brown sugar.
> 
> I'm dreadful at sticking to recipes


me too


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone a lovely bright and mild morning here.
Hope everyone's well.
Where has the weekend gone???


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone a lovely bright and mild morning here.
> Hope everyone's well.
> Where has the weekend gone???


Morning Lyn
I'm often left wondering the same thing


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lyn
> I'm often left wondering the same thing


I'm sure someone fast forwards it.
Good to see you back, hope all's well.


----------



## AZtortMom

All is good 
I hope things are good with you
I'm going to look at a house today. 
It should be interesting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Goodbye! Have fun


Done now! 
Free until Zac come to play at about four.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning CDR


Good morning to you, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The cricket (India v England) just ended in a draw.
> 
> I will not attempt to explain how one match can be played over 5 days with a final score of 660-797 and still be a draw. It just is


I love explaining cricket to Moroccans or other none cricket playing nations.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> All is good
> I hope things are good with you
> I'm going to look at a house today.
> It should be interesting


I'm fine thanks- just a little deaf at the moment and Lola is a worry
Good luck with the house hunting, I occasionally look for a house with a more suitable tort room, but not found anything that's grabbed my interest yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love explaining cricket to Moroccans or other none cricket playing nations.


Don't really understand it myself!
Morning Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love explaining cricket to Moroccans or other none cricket playing nations.





Lyn W said:


> Don't really understand it myself!
> Morning Adam.


It's the offside rule that does it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone a lovely bright and mild morning here.
> Hope everyone's well.
> Where has the weekend gone???


Good morning, Lyn.
Still a good few hours left.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lyn.
> Still a good few hours left.


And they will be busy ones too.
Off out for lunch soon, may take Lola and her che with me to try to scare her into pooping with my driving,
Then a pile of ironing to do and before I know it - it will be Monday again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's the offside rule that does it


And the lineouts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And they will be busy ones too.
> Off out for lunch soon, may take Lola and her che with me to try to scare her into pooping with my driving,
> Then a pile of ironing to do and before I know it - it will be Monday again.


Monday's a day off for me! 
Enjoy your lunch. 
Love to Lola. 
Enjoy the ironing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
I spoke to both Ewa @Pearly and Chrissy @Prairie Mom and they are both well and neither of them intend to be off of the forum forever.
Let's send them our support.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I spoke to both Ewa @Pearly and Chrissy @Prairie Mom and they are both well and neither of them intend to be off of the forum forever.
> Let's send them our support.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done, Ed. 
And Kathy and Noel are back, too.
Not forgetting Austin, of course, who has also recently returned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And we don't see much of Cameron these days; either.
@jaizei 
Dry, ironic comments required, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I have heard from Kirsty a couple of times recently.
She seems to be fine.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The cricket (India v England) just ended in a draw.
> 
> I will not attempt to explain how one match can be played over 5 days with a final score of 660-797 and still be a draw. It just is


I think of cricket the same way I think of quantum physics: it's a total mystery beyond my comprehension, but understood and loved by a select few.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I think of cricket the same way I think of quantum physics: it's a total mystery beyond my comprehension, but understood and loved by a select few.


Actually the laws of quantum physics are probably understood by more people than those of cricket


----------



## AZtortMom

So... here's a preview of the potential house.. a good friend did some snooping today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think of cricket the same way I think of quantum physics: it's a total mystery beyond my comprehension, but understood and loved by a select few.


"Anyone who says they understand quantum physics, doesn't understand quantum physics."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> So... here's a preview of the potential house.. a good friend did some snooping today.


Nothing showing here.


----------



## AZtortMom

There is a big yard that is fenced and lots of grass and an out building, I will see more this afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192042
> View attachment 192043
> 
> There is a big yard that is fenced and lots of grass and an out building, I will see more this afternoon.


Nice!
Lots of tort room.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks! The ladies will be happy
I want to get a closer look at the back and the out building


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! The ladies will be happy
> I want to get a closer look at the back and the out building


Yes, and see what the neighbours are like! 
I would examine pretty much every blade of grass, but the piccies look promising.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Been out with The Tidge.
Nice sunny day which we both enjoyed for an hour and a half. 
Zac coming to play Tiddly Winks in 15 minutes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Been out with The Tidge.
> Nice sunny day which we both enjoyed for an hour and a half.
> Zac coming to play Tiddly Winks in 15 minutes.




shes deciding if she wants to venture out. It's a blistering 65 degrees F


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192044
> shes deciding if she wants to venture out. It's a blistering 65 degrees F


She's looking good. 
72° here, not bad.
Tidgy likes it.


----------



## AZtortMom

How's Tig?
He doing good?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> How's Tig?
> He doing good?


She's splendid, thanks for asking.
She's got a really big head, 'cos she's on the calendar again this year, and now think's she's an International Superstar Model.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I have heard from Kirsty a couple of times recently.
> She seems to be fine.


No sign of meech for ages!
She was busy with the new job but hope all is well with her.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's splendid, thanks for asking.
> She's got a really big head, 'cos she's on the calendar again this year, and now think's she's an International Superstar Model.


That's awesome! I can't wait to have her smiling face on my wall again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No sign of meech for ages!
> She was busy with the new job but hope all is well with her.


Yes, she popped in for a day or two and then vanished again. 
I, too, hope she's fine.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192042
> View attachment 192043
> 
> There is a big yard that is fenced and lots of grass and an out building, I will see more this afternoon.


Very nice!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
A lovely Sunday afternoon spent at my sister's with lovely warm veggie stew and crusty bread followed by apple crumble and custard which was then followed by a walk.
Just the right things an Autumn afternoon is meant for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> A lovely Sunday afternoon spent at my sister's with lovely warm veggie stew and crusty bread followed by apple crumble and custard which was then followed by a walk.
> Just the right things an Autumn afternoon is meant for.


I played Zac at Tiddly Winks.
Zac tiddled.
I winked.
wifey won.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I played Zac at Tiddly Winks.
> Zac tiddled.
> I winked.
> wifey won.


Sounds like a flipping fun afternoon all round!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a flipping fun afternoon all round!


Indeed.
Always a fun en-counter.


----------



## JoesMum

Stage 3: Very delicious


"Classy" cheap supermarket brandy for flambé

And in the bowl with brandy sauce and a glass of Sauternes dessert wine



I hope you approve of the table mats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Stage 3: Very delicious
> View attachment 192065
> 
> "Classy" cheap supermarket brandy for flambé
> 
> And in the bowl with brandy sauce and a glass of Sauternes dessert wine
> View attachment 192066
> 
> 
> I hope you approve of the table mats


It looks wonderful . 
And, yes, the table mats are absolutely spot on! 
I don't need to ask if you enjoyed it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks wonderful .
> And, yes, the table mats are absolutely spot on!
> I don't need to ask if you enjoyed it.


Looks delicious!
Love love  the table mats!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Stage 3: Very delicious
> View attachment 192065
> 
> "Classy" cheap supermarket brandy for flambé
> 
> And in the bowl with brandy sauce and a glass of Sauternes dessert wine
> View attachment 192066
> 
> 
> I hope you approve of the table mats


Where did you get them (table mats) from?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks wonderful .
> And, yes, the table mats are absolutely spot on!
> I don't need to ask if you enjoyed it.


Sorry quoted wrong person


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Sorry quoted wrong person


Not a problem. 
I'm sure Linda will work it out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Would anyone be interested in a Cold Dark Room Secret Santa this year ?
It would have to be international...............
I'm in for one.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Stage 3: Very delicious
> View attachment 192065
> 
> "Classy" cheap supermarket brandy for flambé
> 
> And in the bowl with brandy sauce and a glass of Sauternes dessert wine
> View attachment 192066
> 
> 
> I hope you approve of the table mats


Lovely! And with the help of a few mini swiss rolls you could turn the pudding into a tortoise too!


----------



## Lyn W

Looks like I missed everyone tonight.
Never mind - we all have busy lives.
Hope you all have a good Monday and no doubt I'll see you tomorrow sometime.
Take care and Nos Da !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would anyone be interested in a Cold Dark Room Secret Santa this year ?
> It would have to be international...............
> I'm in for one.


I know I'm a miserable git, but I don't really do Xmas, Adam
(just buy for family which is a big enough headache - bah humbug!!)
But it's a nice idea and I'm sure a few others will join in.
I'll just think of you all - and of course its the thought that counts!!!
Night Night


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would anyone be interested in a Cold Dark Room Secret Santa this year ?
> It would have to be international...............
> I'm in for one.



Not that I'll participate, but maybe a card exchange? It would be accessible to more people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Looks like I missed everyone tonight.
> Never mind - we all have busy lives.
> Hope you all have a good Monday and no doubt I'll see you tomorrow sometime.
> Take care and Nos Da !


Got involved watching Suchet in "Appointment with Death".
Very good.
Sleep well, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know I'm a miserable git, but I don't really do Xmas, Adam
> (just buy for family which is a big enough headache - bah humbug!!)
> But it's a nice idea and I'm sure a few others will join in.
> I'll just think of you all - and of course its the thought that counts!!!
> Night Night


Fair enough. 
How about Secret Janus ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Not that I'll participate, but maybe a card exchange? It would be accessible to more people.


What do the rest of the Roommates think ?
Thanks for the suggestion, Cameron.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would anyone be interested in a Cold Dark Room Secret Santa this year ?
> It would have to be international...............
> I'm in for one.


Yes! I'm in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes! I'm in!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's two.
So not very secret as it stands.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's two.
> So not very secret as it stands.


HA HA!!  I'll never tell...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HA HA!!  I'll never tell...


It's going to be a bit of a giveaway anyway, to be honest.
We all know where each other live.
The State or Country will reveal all.
So this can be
The Cold Dark Room presents: 
Totally Obvious Who It's From Santa. 
or TOWIFS 
or :
Totally Obvious Really, The Origin Is Sure Enough.
or TORTOISE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates.
A little bit more on bacteria, and then bed for me.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Stage 3: Very delicious
> View attachment 192065
> 
> "Classy" cheap supermarket brandy for flambé
> 
> And in the bowl with brandy sauce and a glass of Sauternes dessert wine
> View attachment 192066
> 
> 
> I hope you approve of the table mats






wayhey!!!! well done mum . 

the placemats are awesome we have the mugs that match


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's going to be a bit of a giveaway anyway, to be honest.
> We all know where each other live.
> The State or Country will reveal all.
> So this can be
> The Cold Dark Room presents:
> Totally Obvious Who It's From Santa.
> or TOWIFS
> or :
> Totally Obvious Really, The Origin Is Sure Enough.
> or TORTOISE!




tis a good idea sir


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all. we spent all day in bed yesterday, even called in for tea and ate in bed! off to see the vampire at 0730 then house needs tidying up. 

hope everyone had a great weekend and are ready for the week ahead


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Monday again. 



AZtortMom said:


> Where did you get them (table mats) from?



The table placemats are made by Thornback & Peel - available from various outlets - we were given them for Christmas a couple of years ago. 

There are (were?) a range of products with the same tortoise design on.

I'll join a card exchange


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Monday again.
> 
> 
> 
> The table placemats are made by Thornback & Peel - available from various outlets - we were given them for Christmas a couple of years ago.
> 
> There are (were?) a range of products with the same tortoise design on.
> 
> I'll join a card exchange




good morning mum


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, John! Good morning, Linda! Good morning anyone else awake out there!


----------



## Pearly

Good evening CDRommers! Pretty night here illuminated by either full or almost full moon. I wish i could go to bed but having lots of documentation to catch up on. Sorry for falling off the face of the earth. I guess "life has happened" and took me by surprise. I have not forgotten my Forum Friends and thought of you guys, there just has not been a quiet moment to get on here and just BE! Just enjoy chatting with friends, talking torts... I want to thank Ed for reaching out to check on me. It is so comforting to know there are so many friendly souls out there I can connect with. I still have the babies, Shellie and Tucker, my daughter's tortoise novelty wore off as I knew it would and I'm just trying to reignite that longterm commitment to her pets as gently as i can without being a nag which I know I can sound like at times of increased frustration. Our babies are "babies" no more! They are juveniles! Shellie over 6 and Tucker over 5 inches. Shellie weighs almost 2 lbs and Tucker almost 1.5 lb. They are beginning to do what most of "normal torts" do- eat like a garbage disposal i'm still chopping their food most of the times and watching them eat when i can, but not nearly as neurotically as I had done for well over a year. They look and act very healthy and solid! Like not-so -little anymore - Rocks! We still bathe them almost daily and take them outside. They don't live in their garden yet full time. I haven't been able to get their winter heated house built for them and now the temps drop to 60, and even 50's at night, daytime is mostly 70's... to chilly for my comfort. I'll have to ache through this winter with them indoors and come next fall, they'll have their heated house and garden will have been well established. Plus they are still little. 6 inches of a "2lb rock" is not that much for a predator. Yesterday I saw a huge, gorgeous redtail hawk sitting on the branch of one of my live oak trees. Shellie is taking a funny shape of an elongated big dark dumpling, and Tucker is growing more dark streaks on his white which make him look overall darker. Bummer! For a while he was getting lots of that white perlescent growth. It was lovely but he still is very pretty, and he EATS! Boy, does he ever eat! I'm loving it! Lets see what else, i got couple of very young kittens for my boys' belated 9th birthday present. They are persian/ragdoll mix, a boy and a girl, littermates. Born on 7/17 of this year. They are both orange and absolutely adorable! Of course my husband wants to divorce me over getting those kittens... oh well! He is still looking for work. Unsuccessfully. Since February... i feel for him, but life goes on! It has to! The kids are growing and with them grow their needs. I got a new job which has me so busy with lots of "busy work" documentation which i absolutely despise, but I, unlike my other Half, do what has to be done. My "other half" doesn't adjust very well to the everchanging conditions of the reality around us. He expects the reality to adjust to his demands... and as we know, that doesn't work very well... so there you have it!

here are the kittens, the boy's name is Sunkiss, we call him Sunny. The girl's name is Starburst, we call her Hunny, she is sweet as honey and their eyes are the color of honey or light amber. Just beautiful!!!


here's Tucker few wks ago

and our sweet Shellie, getting bumpy, like "wrinkles" in her shell, i don't think it's the pyramiding, their bedroom has been kept at 90% humidity.

Shellie looks like a gigantic pillbug they love theif bath water to be deep, always walking to the deeper end of the tub.


here you can see those dark streaks he's been growing, kinda like an ink bleeding into his growth plates

here is my tortoiseshell old girl kitty named Toffi,

and my big baby boy Maine Coon named Maxi.

here are my boys: Adam and Konrad. I pulled them out of school earlier that day to present them with their belated gift. You should have seen their reaction. Priceless!

and here is my pride and joy, my 11.5 yr old daughter Sophie. She started taking harp this fall and was already playing solo with the school orchestra. I cried tears of joy. She is playing beautifully! Getting into the harp, i had no idea how expensive those instruments are! You can buy a brand new luxury car for the price of a good harp! But! We'll figure it out! My living room will one day be complete with a nice probably used/refurbished harp. For now, there is a baby grandpiano, drum set, 2 acustic guitars and 1 electric... harp will be a must i think that's all. Sorry for the long post, but I don't know when I'm going to be back. Please say hi to all forum friends for me. I miss yoo guys, and will be back at some point. I can be always reached by email, or text, or "what's app". I'll have to look up my work email as my private account doesn't get much use lately. Work is one I use a lot more. I'm not sure if i'm allowed to put my contact info on the forum but have seen people say they do that via PM's so if anyone ever needs to reach me please pm or Ed has my cell phone # and will share with friends. So long Everyone


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Good evening CDRommers! Pretty night here illuminated by either full or almost full moon. I wish i could go to bed but having lots of documentation to catch up on. Sorry for falling off the face of the earth. I guess "life has happened" and took me by surprise. I have not forgotten my Forum Friends and thought of you guys, there just has not been a quiet moment to get on here and just BE! Just enjoy chatting with friends, talking torts... I want to thank Ed for reaching out to check on me. It is so comforting to know there are so many friendly souls out there I can connect with. I still have the babies, Shellie and Tucker, my daughter's tortoise novelty wore off as I knew it would and I'm just trying to reignite that longterm commitment to her pets as gently as i can without being a nag which I know I can sound like at times of increased frustration. Our babies are "babies" no more! They are juveniles! Shellie over 6 and Tucker over 5 inches. Shellie weighs almost 2 lbs and Tucker almost 1.5 lb. They are beginning to do what most of "normal torts" do- eat like a garbage disposal i'm still chopping their food most of the times and watching them eat when i can, but not nearly as neurotically as I had done for well over a year. They look and act very healthy and solid! Like not-so -little anymore - Rocks! We still bathe them almost daily and take them outside. They don't live in their garden yet full time. I haven't been able to get their winter heated house built for them and now the temps drop to 60, and even 50's at night, daytime is mostly 70's... to chilly for my comfort. I'll have to ache through this winter with them indoors and come next fall, they'll have their heated house and garden will have been well established. Plus they are still little. 6 inches of a "2lb rock" is not that much for a predator. Yesterday I saw a huge, gorgeous redtail hawk sitting on the branch of one of my live oak trees. Shellie is taking a funny shape of an elongated big dark dumpling, and Tucker is growing more dark streaks on his white which make him look overall darker. Bummer! For a while he was getting lots of that white perlescent growth. It was lovely but he still is very pretty, and he EATS! Boy, does he ever eat! I'm loving it! Lets see what else, i got couple of very young kittens for my boys' belated 9th birthday present. They are persian/ragdoll mix, a boy and a girl, littermates. Born on 7/17 of this year. They are both orange and absolutely adorable! Of course my husband wants to divorce me over getting those kittens... oh well! He is still looking for work. Unsuccessfully. Since February... i feel for him, but life goes on! It has to! The kids are growing and with them grow their needs. I got a new job which has me so busy with lots of "busy work" documentation which i absolutely despise, but I, unlike my other Half, do what has to be done. My "other half" doesn't adjust very well to the everchanging conditions of the reality around us. He expects the reality to adjust to his demands... and as we know, that doesn't work very well... so there you have it!
> View attachment 192126
> here are the kittens, the boy's name is Sunkiss, we call him Sunny. The girl's name is Starburst, we call her Hunny, she is sweet as honey and their eyes are the color of honey or light amber. Just beautiful!!!
> View attachment 192127
> here's Tucker few wks ago
> View attachment 192128
> and our sweet Shellie, getting bumpy, like "wrinkles" in her shell, i don't think it's the pyramiding, their bedroom has been kept at 90% humidity.
> View attachment 192129
> Shellie looks like a gigantic pillbug they love theif bath water to be deep, always walking to the deeper end of the tub.
> View attachment 192130
> View attachment 192131
> here you can see those dark streaks he's been growing, kinda like an ink bleeding into his growth plates
> View attachment 192132
> here is my tortoiseshell old girl kitty named Toffi,
> View attachment 192133
> and my big baby boy Maine Coon named Maxi.
> View attachment 192134
> here are my boys: Adam and Konrad. I pulled them out of school earlier that day to present them with their belated gift. You should have seen their reaction. Priceless!
> View attachment 192135
> and here is my pride and joy, my 11.5 yr old daughter Sophie. She started taking harp this fall and was already playing solo with the school orchestra. I cried tears of joy. She is playing beautifully! Getting into the harp, i had no idea how expensive those instruments are! You can buy a brand new luxury car for the price of a good harp! But! We'll figure it out! My living room will one day be complete with a nice probably used/refurbished harp. For now, there is a baby grandpiano, drum set, 2 acustic guitars and 1 electric... harp will be a must i think that's all. Sorry for the long post, but I don't know when I'm going to be back. Please say hi to all forum friends for me. I miss yoo guys, and will be back at some point. I can be always reached by email, or text, or "what's app". I'll have to look up my work email as my private account doesn't get much use lately. Work is one I use a lot more. I'm not sure if i'm allowed to put my contact info on the forum but have seen people say they do that via PM's so if anyone ever needs to reach me please pm or Ed has my cell phone # and will share with friends. So long Everyone


Hello again. It's good to hear from you 

It's a wonder you have time for anything. The pictures of your animals and children are lovely!

Pop back for a chat from time to time when you get a minute.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all
I'm glad to see peeps slowly joining the ranks again, myself included
I'm off to Work, as peak season is creeping in  which means my employer is bringing me earlier Yay!
Have fun loves!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Good morning, Linda! Good morning anyone else awake out there!




good morning. how was your weekend?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning. how was your weekend?


Too short


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Good evening CDRommers! Pretty night here illuminated by either full or almost full moon. I wish i could go to bed but having lots of documentation to catch up on. Sorry for falling off the face of the earth. I guess "life has happened" and took me by surprise. I have not forgotten my Forum Friends and thought of you guys, there just has not been a quiet moment to get on here and just BE! Just enjoy chatting with friends, talking torts... I want to thank Ed for reaching out to check on me. It is so comforting to know there are so many friendly souls out there I can connect with. I still have the babies, Shellie and Tucker, my daughter's tortoise novelty wore off as I knew it would and I'm just trying to reignite that longterm commitment to her pets as gently as i can without being a nag which I know I can sound like at times of increased frustration. Our babies are "babies" no more! They are juveniles! Shellie over 6 and Tucker over 5 inches. Shellie weighs almost 2 lbs and Tucker almost 1.5 lb. They are beginning to do what most of "normal torts" do- eat like a garbage disposal i'm still chopping their food most of the times and watching them eat when i can, but not nearly as neurotically as I had done for well over a year. They look and act very healthy and solid! Like not-so -little anymore - Rocks! We still bathe them almost daily and take them outside. They don't live in their garden yet full time. I haven't been able to get their winter heated house built for them and now the temps drop to 60, and even 50's at night, daytime is mostly 70's... to chilly for my comfort. I'll have to ache through this winter with them indoors and come next fall, they'll have their heated house and garden will have been well established. Plus they are still little. 6 inches of a "2lb rock" is not that much for a predator. Yesterday I saw a huge, gorgeous redtail hawk sitting on the branch of one of my live oak trees. Shellie is taking a funny shape of an elongated big dark dumpling, and Tucker is growing more dark streaks on his white which make him look overall darker. Bummer! For a while he was getting lots of that white perlescent growth. It was lovely but he still is very pretty, and he EATS! Boy, does he ever eat! I'm loving it! Lets see what else, i got couple of very young kittens for my boys' belated 9th birthday present. They are persian/ragdoll mix, a boy and a girl, littermates. Born on 7/17 of this year. They are both orange and absolutely adorable! Of course my husband wants to divorce me over getting those kittens... oh well! He is still looking for work. Unsuccessfully. Since February... i feel for him, but life goes on! It has to! The kids are growing and with them grow their needs. I got a new job which has me so busy with lots of "busy work" documentation which i absolutely despise, but I, unlike my other Half, do what has to be done. My "other half" doesn't adjust very well to the everchanging conditions of the reality around us. He expects the reality to adjust to his demands... and as we know, that doesn't work very well... so there you have it!
> View attachment 192126
> here are the kittens, the boy's name is Sunkiss, we call him Sunny. The girl's name is Starburst, we call her Hunny, she is sweet as honey and their eyes are the color of honey or light amber. Just beautiful!!!
> View attachment 192127
> here's Tucker few wks ago
> View attachment 192128
> and our sweet Shellie, getting bumpy, like "wrinkles" in her shell, i don't think it's the pyramiding, their bedroom has been kept at 90% humidity.
> View attachment 192129
> Shellie looks like a gigantic pillbug they love theif bath water to be deep, always walking to the deeper end of the tub.
> View attachment 192130
> View attachment 192131
> here you can see those dark streaks he's been growing, kinda like an ink bleeding into his growth plates
> View attachment 192132
> here is my tortoiseshell old girl kitty named Toffi,
> View attachment 192133
> and my big baby boy Maine Coon named Maxi.
> View attachment 192134
> 
> here are my boys: Adam and Konrad. I pulled them out of school earlier that day to present them with their belated gift. You should have seen their reaction. Priceless!
> View attachment 192135
> and here is my pride and joy, my 11.5 yr old daughter Sophie. She started taking harp this fall and was already playing solo with the school orchestra. I cried tears of joy. She is playing beautifully! Getting into the harp, i had no idea how expensive those instruments are! You can buy a brand new luxury car for the price of a good harp! But! We'll figure it out! My living room will one day be complete with a nice probably used/refurbished harp. For now, there is a baby grandpiano, drum set, 2 acustic guitars and 1 electric... harp will be a must i think that's all. Sorry for the long post, but I don't know when I'm going to be back. Please say hi to all forum friends for me. I miss yoo guys, and will be back at some point. I can be always reached by email, or text, or "what's app". I'll have to look up my work email as my private account doesn't get much use lately. Work is one I use a lot more. I'm not sure if i'm allowed to put my contact info on the forum but have seen people say they do that via PM's so if anyone ever needs to reach me please pm or Ed has my cell phone # and will share with friends. So long Everyone




hello there stranger! glad to hear you are wibbling on  lovley pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I'm glad to see peeps slowly joining the ranks again, myself included
> I'm off to Work, as peak season is creeping in  which means my employer is bringing me earlier Yay!
> Have fun loves!




good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Too short




isn't it just


----------



## johnandjade

roll with square sausage and tattie scone, tomato sauce. yum yum, the joys of the building site across from us.... the snack van . just waiting for the nurse to stab me now


----------



## Kristoff

I have some serious news. It looks like we will be relocating, most likely to Northern Europe, at least for a couple of years, and that's very good news for husband's career and daughter's education. And devastating news for me. I called the CITES office this morning and they said issuing an ownership certificate for my babies would be impossible without a receipt or other documents certifying that they were not wild caught. In most likelihood they were of course wild caught, just not by me, but the official I talked to was as helpful as a coconut.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I have some serious news. It looks like we will be relocating, most likely to Northern Europe, at least for a couple of years, and that's very good news for husband's career and daughter's education.


Oooh! That's a big move. Do you know which country you're likely to end up in yet?



> And devastating news for me. I called the CITES office this morning and they said issuing an ownership certificate for my babies would be impossible without a receipt or other documents certifying that they were not wild caught. In most likelihood they were of course wild caught, just not by me, but the official I talked to was as helpful as a coconut.


That's not such exciting news. How awful for you  Do you have anyone locally who could adopt on a temporary or permanent basis?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I have some serious news. It looks like we will be relocating, most likely to Northern Europe, at least for a couple of years, and that's very good news for husband's career and daughter's education. And devastating news for me. I called the CITES office this morning and they said issuing an ownership certificate for my babies would be impossible without a receipt or other documents certifying that they were not wild caught. In most likelihood they were of course wild caught, just not by me, but the official I talked to was as helpful as a coconut.




bitter sweet:/. don't give up just yet! fingers crossed for you


----------



## johnandjade

all done and almost home


----------



## johnandjade

had to make a work call there, my holiday doesn't start for another 40mins!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> my holiday doesn't start for another 40mins!


* Puts HR hat on *

Wrong: Your holiday started at the end of your last shift. 

You are NOT paid to work outside your contractual hours. Non-contractual hours are yours and not your employer's.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> had to make a work call there, my holiday doesn't start for another 40mins!


Enjoy your holiday, John! Go light on the Bud


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> * Puts HR hat on *
> 
> Wrong: Your holiday started at the end of your last shift.
> 
> You are NOT paid to work outside your contractual hours. Non-contractual hours are yours and not your employer's.




i just realised i had a missed call from yesterday!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Enjoy your holiday, John! Go light on the Bud




is it too early to start??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i just realised i had a missed call from yesterday!


But you weren't contracted to work yesterday either!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> But you weren't contracted to work yesterday either!



i've never seen, let alone signed a contract. the joys .


----------



## johnandjade

animalseeess seen to, now to tidy up, the place is a mess! can't relax till it's done!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i've never seen, let alone signed a contract. the joys .


 That's illegal


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That's illegal




yip, i'm starting to think of the future now... just need to get my license sorted then i can look around for a proper, safe secure number.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom


Hi *waves*


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's two.
> So not very secret as it stands.


To throw in a bit of mystery, please count me in


----------



## Kristoff

Pearly said:


> Good evening CDRommers! Pretty night here illuminated by either full or almost full moon. I wish i could go to bed but having lots of documentation to catch up on. Sorry for falling off the face of the earth. I guess "life has happened" and took me by surprise. I have not forgotten my Forum Friends and thought of you guys, there just has not been a quiet moment to get on here and just BE! Just enjoy chatting with friends, talking torts... I want to thank Ed for reaching out to check on me. It is so comforting to know there are so many friendly souls out there I can connect with. I still have the babies, Shellie and Tucker, my daughter's tortoise novelty wore off as I knew it would and I'm just trying to reignite that longterm commitment to her pets as gently as i can without being a nag which I know I can sound like at times of increased frustration. Our babies are "babies" no more! They are juveniles! Shellie over 6 and Tucker over 5 inches. Shellie weighs almost 2 lbs and Tucker almost 1.5 lb. They are beginning to do what most of "normal torts" do- eat like a garbage disposal i'm still chopping their food most of the times and watching them eat when i can, but not nearly as neurotically as I had done for well over a year. They look and act very healthy and solid! Like not-so -little anymore - Rocks! We still bathe them almost daily and take them outside. They don't live in their garden yet full time. I haven't been able to get their winter heated house built for them and now the temps drop to 60, and even 50's at night, daytime is mostly 70's... to chilly for my comfort. I'll have to ache through this winter with them indoors and come next fall, they'll have their heated house and garden will have been well established. Plus they are still little. 6 inches of a "2lb rock" is not that much for a predator. Yesterday I saw a huge, gorgeous redtail hawk sitting on the branch of one of my live oak trees. Shellie is taking a funny shape of an elongated big dark dumpling, and Tucker is growing more dark streaks on his white which make him look overall darker. Bummer! For a while he was getting lots of that white perlescent growth. It was lovely but he still is very pretty, and he EATS! Boy, does he ever eat! I'm loving it! Lets see what else, i got couple of very young kittens for my boys' belated 9th birthday present. They are persian/ragdoll mix, a boy and a girl, littermates. Born on 7/17 of this year. They are both orange and absolutely adorable! Of course my husband wants to divorce me over getting those kittens... oh well! He is still looking for work. Unsuccessfully. Since February... i feel for him, but life goes on! It has to! The kids are growing and with them grow their needs. I got a new job which has me so busy with lots of "busy work" documentation which i absolutely despise, but I, unlike my other Half, do what has to be done. My "other half" doesn't adjust very well to the everchanging conditions of the reality around us. He expects the reality to adjust to his demands... and as we know, that doesn't work very well... so there you have it!
> View attachment 192126
> here are the kittens, the boy's name is Sunkiss, we call him Sunny. The girl's name is Starburst, we call her Hunny, she is sweet as honey and their eyes are the color of honey or light amber. Just beautiful!!!
> View attachment 192127
> here's Tucker few wks ago
> View attachment 192128
> and our sweet Shellie, getting bumpy, like "wrinkles" in her shell, i don't think it's the pyramiding, their bedroom has been kept at 90% humidity.
> View attachment 192129
> Shellie looks like a gigantic pillbug they love theif bath water to be deep, always walking to the deeper end of the tub.
> View attachment 192130
> View attachment 192131
> here you can see those dark streaks he's been growing, kinda like an ink bleeding into his growth plates
> View attachment 192132
> here is my tortoiseshell old girl kitty named Toffi,
> View attachment 192133
> and my big baby boy Maine Coon named Maxi.
> View attachment 192134
> here are my boys: Adam and Konrad. I pulled them out of school earlier that day to present them with their belated gift. You should have seen their reaction. Priceless!
> View attachment 192135
> and here is my pride and joy, my 11.5 yr old daughter Sophie. She started taking harp this fall and was already playing solo with the school orchestra. I cried tears of joy. She is playing beautifully! Getting into the harp, i had no idea how expensive those instruments are! You can buy a brand new luxury car for the price of a good harp! But! We'll figure it out! My living room will one day be complete with a nice probably used/refurbished harp. For now, there is a baby grandpiano, drum set, 2 acustic guitars and 1 electric... harp will be a must i think that's all. Sorry for the long post, but I don't know when I'm going to be back. Please say hi to all forum friends for me. I miss yoo guys, and will be back at some point. I can be always reached by email, or text, or "what's app". I'll have to look up my work email as my private account doesn't get much use lately. Work is one I use a lot more. I'm not sure if i'm allowed to put my contact info on the forum but have seen people say they do that via PM's so if anyone ever needs to reach me please pm or Ed has my cell phone # and will share with friends. So long Everyone


You have a beautiful family @Pearly! Maxi is gorgeous. But I think I've already said this elsewhere


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi *waves*



. how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

living room and kitchen tidy, feet up now


----------



## johnandjade

so this and thought of gramps... @Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## johnandjade

i have to find a christmas jumper for my 'not my work' , works night out, hope i find something daft enough


----------



## johnandjade

adam!!!


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT


----------



## johnandjade

oh my


----------



## johnandjade

i'm thinking of 


especially if she comes with it  or


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'm thinking of
> View attachment 192140
> 
> especially if she comes with it  or
> View attachment 192141


Funny. But the graphics are pretty harsh. Like a 6 year old made it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny. But the graphics are pretty harsh. Like a 6 year old made it.




how are you sir?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sleepy.
You?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sleepy.
> You?




hungry, there is a snack van outside my house... jackpot!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Funny. I'm anxiously awaiting our own food truck. Here called a "roach coach".


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny. I'm anxiously awaiting our own food truck. Here called a "roach coach".



what you got in mind? i'm going for my second roll with sausage and potatoe scone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> what you got in mind? i'm going for my second roll with sausage and potatoe scone


I'll decide when he gets here.
But I can guarantee you that there will be none of that.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll decide when he gets here.
> But I can guarantee you that there will be none of that.




mission accomplished


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is our local Cuban food truck.
I got shredded pork. Two different types of pork sausages and two strips of beef liver.
Looks like a pretty sad breakfast here


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> adam!!!
> View attachment 192137


I want this one!
I'm trudging through work..


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is our local Cuban food truck.
> I got shredded pork. Two different types of pork sausages and two strips of beef liver.
> Looks like a pretty sad breakfast here




sounds yummy enjoy  

washed down with mountain dew?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I want this one!
> I'm trudging through work..




. hope the day will pass quickly for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis a good idea sir


Good afternoon, John 
So are you in for the TORTOISE ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all. we spent all day in bed yesterday, even called in for tea and ate in bed! off to see the vampire at 0730 then house needs tidying up.
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend and are ready for the week ahead


That just makes me feel slightly ill.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John
> So are you in for the TORTOISE ?




yip . how are you today sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Monday again.
> 
> 
> 
> The table placemats are made by Thornback & Peel - available from various outlets - we were given them for Christmas a couple of years ago.
> 
> There are (were?) a range of products with the same tortoise design on.
> 
> I'll join a card exchange


Good afternoon, Linda.
Thanks !
But not a price limited TORTOISE ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Good morning, Linda! Good morning anyone else awake out there!


Good afternoon, Lena.
I was awake, honest! 
Just writing.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Thanks !
> But not a price limited TORTOISE ?


I think a card exchange is more accessible. I've had/seen bad experiences of Secret Santa over the years. Cards keeps expectations and cost in check. International postage isn't cheap.


----------



## johnandjade

back to watching more cheep horror movies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Good evening CDRommers! Pretty night here illuminated by either full or almost full moon. I wish i could go to bed but having lots of documentation to catch up on. Sorry for falling off the face of the earth. I guess "life has happened" and took me by surprise. I have not forgotten my Forum Friends and thought of you guys, there just has not been a quiet moment to get on here and just BE! Just enjoy chatting with friends, talking torts... I want to thank Ed for reaching out to check on me. It is so comforting to know there are so many friendly souls out there I can connect with. I still have the babies, Shellie and Tucker, my daughter's tortoise novelty wore off as I knew it would and I'm just trying to reignite that longterm commitment to her pets as gently as i can without being a nag which I know I can sound like at times of increased frustration. Our babies are "babies" no more! They are juveniles! Shellie over 6 and Tucker over 5 inches. Shellie weighs almost 2 lbs and Tucker almost 1.5 lb. They are beginning to do what most of "normal torts" do- eat like a garbage disposal i'm still chopping their food most of the times and watching them eat when i can, but not nearly as neurotically as I had done for well over a year. They look and act very healthy and solid! Like not-so -little anymore - Rocks! We still bathe them almost daily and take them outside. They don't live in their garden yet full time. I haven't been able to get their winter heated house built for them and now the temps drop to 60, and even 50's at night, daytime is mostly 70's... to chilly for my comfort. I'll have to ache through this winter with them indoors and come next fall, they'll have their heated house and garden will have been well established. Plus they are still little. 6 inches of a "2lb rock" is not that much for a predator. Yesterday I saw a huge, gorgeous redtail hawk sitting on the branch of one of my live oak trees. Shellie is taking a funny shape of an elongated big dark dumpling, and Tucker is growing more dark streaks on his white which make him look overall darker. Bummer! For a while he was getting lots of that white perlescent growth. It was lovely but he still is very pretty, and he EATS! Boy, does he ever eat! I'm loving it! Lets see what else, i got couple of very young kittens for my boys' belated 9th birthday present. They are persian/ragdoll mix, a boy and a girl, littermates. Born on 7/17 of this year. They are both orange and absolutely adorable! Of course my husband wants to divorce me over getting those kittens... oh well! He is still looking for work. Unsuccessfully. Since February... i feel for him, but life goes on! It has to! The kids are growing and with them grow their needs. I got a new job which has me so busy with lots of "busy work" documentation which i absolutely despise, but I, unlike my other Half, do what has to be done. My "other half" doesn't adjust very well to the everchanging conditions of the reality around us. He expects the reality to adjust to his demands... and as we know, that doesn't work very well... so there you have it!
> View attachment 192126
> here are the kittens, the boy's name is Sunkiss, we call him Sunny. The girl's name is Starburst, we call her Hunny, she is sweet as honey and their eyes are the color of honey or light amber. Just beautiful!!!
> View attachment 192127
> here's Tucker few wks ago
> View attachment 192128
> and our sweet Shellie, getting bumpy, like "wrinkles" in her shell, i don't think it's the pyramiding, their bedroom has been kept at 90% humidity.
> View attachment 192129
> Shellie looks like a gigantic pillbug they love theif bath water to be deep, always walking to the deeper end of the tub.
> View attachment 192130
> View attachment 192131
> here you can see those dark streaks he's been growing, kinda like an ink bleeding into his growth plates
> View attachment 192132
> here is my tortoiseshell old girl kitty named Toffi,
> View attachment 192133
> and my big baby boy Maine Coon named Maxi.
> View attachment 192134
> here are my boys: Adam and Konrad. I pulled them out of school earlier that day to present them with their belated gift. You should have seen their reaction. Priceless!
> View attachment 192135
> and here is my pride and joy, my 11.5 yr old daughter Sophie. She started taking harp this fall and was already playing solo with the school orchestra. I cried tears of joy. She is playing beautifully! Getting into the harp, i had no idea how expensive those instruments are! You can buy a brand new luxury car for the price of a good harp! But! We'll figure it out! My living room will one day be complete with a nice probably used/refurbished harp. For now, there is a baby grandpiano, drum set, 2 acustic guitars and 1 electric... harp will be a must i think that's all. Sorry for the long post, but I don't know when I'm going to be back. Please say hi to all forum friends for me. I miss yoo guys, and will be back at some point. I can be always reached by email, or text, or "what's app". I'll have to look up my work email as my private account doesn't get much use lately. Work is one I use a lot more. I'm not sure if i'm allowed to put my contact info on the forum but have seen people say they do that via PM's so if anyone ever needs to reach me please pm or Ed has my cell phone # and will share with friends. So long Everyone


Not too long a message at all. 
If anything too short! 
So glad you popped in, Ewa, my cousin , I was saying to Ed how much we missed you around here.
Shellie and Tucker have grown enormous, but are still very beautiful torts. You can still see that Tucker's Pearly.
Hope Mr. Ewa gets himself sorted soon.
And welcome to the Cold Dark Room to the adorable Sunkiss and Starburst as well as "Hi" to Toffi and Maxi.
You know i think that Adam is a smashing name, so love to him and Konrad, too.
Sophie looks very pretty in that photo and I , too, love the harp.


We had a lone harpist to provide the music at our marriage in the Roman Baths in Bath, England. 
Please take care of yourself, your family and pets and try to pop in when you can.
Lovely to hear from you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I'm glad to see peeps slowly joining the ranks again, myself included
> I'm off to Work, as peak season is creeping in  which means my employer is bringing me earlier Yay!
> Have fun loves!


Good morning, Noel.
Have a splendid day.
I have to go out and buy 2 potatoes in a bit, and an onion as well! 
So I'll be busy, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I have some serious news. It looks like we will be relocating, most likely to Northern Europe, at least for a couple of years, and that's very good news for husband's career and daughter's education. And devastating news for me. I called the CITES office this morning and they said issuing an ownership certificate for my babies would be impossible without a receipt or other documents certifying that they were not wild caught. In most likelihood they were of course wild caught, just not by me, but the official I talked to was as helpful as a coconut.


Oh , Lena.!
That's awful.
There must be a way............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> To throw in a bit of mystery, please count me in


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's four! 
(like that bit in The Magnificent Seven).
Though the country of origin will still be TORTOISE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm thinking of
> View attachment 192140
> 
> especially if she comes with it  or
> View attachment 192141


The girl's alright, but I don't like the clothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam!!!
> View attachment 192137


That's better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sleepy.
> You?


WAKE UP!!!!

Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I want this one!
> I'm trudging through work..


Yup.
This one's best.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is our local Cuban food truck.
> I got shredded pork. Two different types of pork sausages and two strips of beef liver.
> Looks like a pretty sad breakfast here


You lost me at liver... for BREAKFAST!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I have some serious news. It looks like we will be relocating, most likely to Northern Europe, at least for a couple of years, and that's very good news for husband's career and daughter's education. And devastating news for me. I called the CITES office this morning and they said issuing an ownership certificate for my babies would be impossible without a receipt or other documents certifying that they were not wild caught. In most likelihood they were of course wild caught, just not by me, but the official I talked to was as helpful as a coconut.


So sorry to hear of your tort problem!
  
I hope the move goes well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think a card exchange is more accessible. I've had/seen bad experiences of Secret Santa over the years. Cards keeps expectations and cost in check. International postage isn't cheap.


True enough. They've done it here before and some don't get a present.
Which is why I don't think they'll do one this year.
But we set a price limit.
I have four people from four different countries so far whom i'm sure understand the costs.
I think we'll run with the cheapie present option. 
And since I'm running it, nothing can possibly go wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You lost me at liver... for BREAKFAST!!!!!


In the UK, we have kidneys as a breakfast food option, but not usually liver.
We can also have black pudding which is basically congealed blood and fat. 
Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This goes with your fried breakfast of egg, sausage, bacon, baked beans, fried bread and fried tomatoes. 
Best breakfast there is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Cold Dark Roommates! 
You have had your busy socks on in here this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for another avatar change as I've just finished watching "The Sea Devils" and the eponymous monster was based on turtles and is said to have evolved from them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TORTOISE is go! 
Hoping to get a Magnificent Seven, but even if it's just the four of us,it's fine.
Just between friends, it's just a nice thing for Christmas.


----------



## johnandjade

jades just been home for lunch, that's me had another roll and sausage


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE is go!
> Hoping to get a Magnificent Seven, but even if it's just the four of us,it's fine.
> Just between friends, it's just a nice thing for Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades just been home for lunch, that's me had another roll and sausage


You are going to end up looking like a sausage in a bap!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are going to end up looking like a sausage in a bap!



it would be an improvement


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are going to end up looking like a sausage in a bap!


What's a Bap?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's a Bap?




i think you guys call them biscuits?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i think you guys call them biscuits?
> View attachment 192164


Oh. A bun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it would be an improvement


I'm going to end up looking like a wedge of Cheddar. 
Also an improvement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh. A bun.


Soft, usually white, round bun.
Often dusted with flour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@ZEROPILOT
Ed, would you be up for TORTOISE ?
That's : Totally Obvious, Really, The Origin Is Sure Enough.
Or the Cold Dark Room Not So Secret Santa.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for another avatar change as I've just finished watching "The Sea Devils" and the eponymous monster was based on turtles and is said to have evolved from them.


Finally- an avatar that looks a bit like you!


----------



## johnandjade

just made myself a roll with fried egg, yummy yummy


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going to end up looking like a wedge of Cheddar.
> Also an improvement.


I'm likely to end up like a wheel of brie...very warm brie...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Finally- an avatar that looks a bit like you!


I'll keep it for a bit, then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm likely to end up like a wheel of brie...very warm brie...


Always thought you were delicious..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just made myself a roll with fried egg, yummy yummy


Don't like egg white.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> Ed, would you be up for TORTOISE ?
> That's : Totally Obvious, Really, The Origin Is Sure Enough.
> Or the Cold Dark Room Not So Secret Santa.


Sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure.


Now I've got to back pedal and see the details......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Five !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Five !


Westworld 1974. Cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I've got to back pedal and see the details......


Just a little Christmas gift, will have a cost limit, no details decided, but will be international. 
Lena (Turkey), John( Scotland), Bea, (Louisiana) and me (Morocco) are in so far. 
Will just be a small group of friends, i'll draw the names out of a hat. 
or small cup. 
No, a Fes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Westworld 1974. Cool.


Oops! 
I thought it was The Magnificent Seven.
hoping for seven in the TORTOISE. 
Both great films.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oops!
> I thought it was The Magnificent Seven.
> hoping for seven in the TORTOISE.
> Both great films.


I think it was Westworld. But it's interesting that it could be either film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think it was Westworld. But it's interesting that it could be either film.


Typecasting. 
Could be about 10 films, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right out to buy a potato or two.
wifey's looking famished.
Back in a little while.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Typecasting.
> Could be about 10 films, probably.


He played an ashy skinned bald, emotionless robot cowboy dressed in black in Westworld.
I know he was bald in The King and I. Did he do the other western films sans hair, also?


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't mind me...just popping in to make a correction. We can't be having posterity thinking the wrong thoughts:

https://theiapolis.com/movie-03TN/t...s-chris-adams-in-the-magnificent-1097465.html


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Don't mind me...just popping in to make a correction. We can't be having posterity thinking the wrong thoughts:
> 
> https://theiapolis.com/movie-03TN/t...s-chris-adams-in-the-magnificent-1097465.html


My school board computer security won't let me view that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Photo of Yul Brynner as "Chris Adams", in "The Magnificent Seven" (1960).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In Westworld, he had silver eyes so it appears.
A high tech robot that looks and acts just like a human. Except that they neglected to use human eye color.
Understandable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow.
he could have filmed the two movies with the same wardrobe!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> he could have filmed the two movies with the same wardrobe!



Probably did!

OK, popping back out. At ease.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Probably did!
> 
> OK, popping back out. At ease.


It was a pleasure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He played an ashy skinned bald, emotionless robot cowboy dressed in black in Westworld.
> I know he was bald in The King and I. Did he do the other western films sans hair, also?


Fairly emotionless, dressed in black, bald in The Magnificent Seven and it's sequel Return of the Seven, as well as Invitation to a Gunfighter and Catflow, probably others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Don't mind me...just popping in to make a correction. We can't be having posterity thinking the wrong thoughts:
> 
> https://theiapolis.com/movie-03TN/t...s-chris-adams-in-the-magnificent-1097465.html


I don't mind at all.
Means I was right.
Again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fairly emotionless, dressed in black, bald in The Magnificent Seven and it's sequel Return of the Seven, as well as Invitation to a Gunfighter and Catflow, probably others.


I wasn't a fan.
I just remember Westworld being scary by 1973-74 standards and him being on the news after traveling abroad for a cure to his cancer and reporting that it was a 100% success and then dying very shortly afterwards.
I'm not much of a Brenner buff.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't mind at all.
> Means I was right.
> Again.


You were.
Horrible type casting, huh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Probably did!
> 
> OK, popping back out. At ease.


You nicked my line! 
You are always more than welcome here Yvonne.
Thanks for dropping by for the sake of future generations of Cold Dark Roomers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wasn't a fan.
> I just remember Westworld being scary by 1973-74 standards and him being on the news after traveling abroad for a cure to his cancer and reporting that it was a 100% success and then dying very shortly afterwards.
> I'm not much of a Brenner buff.


Me, neither, but wifey likes the King and I and I do love the first Magnificent Seven, but not the sequels.
And Westworld is fab! 
Other ones aren't so good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You were.
> Horrible type casting, huh?


Yup.
And he did Adios Sabata and Villa Rides looking pretty much the same, too. (thanks, Google)
Appropriately, that's 7.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wasn't a fan.
> I just remember Westworld being scary by 1973-74 standards and him being on the news after traveling abroad for a cure to his cancer and reporting that it was a 100% success and then dying very shortly afterwards.
> I'm not much of a Brenner buff.


The thing I remember most about Yul Brenner is that he made the very FIRST anti-smoking television commercial by the American Cancer Society. The commercial aired after his death, and in it (among other things) he said "Don't smoke- whatever you do, don't smoke." Very powerful.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, neither, but wifey likes the King and I and I do love the first Magnificent Seven, but not the sequels.
> And Westworld is fab!
> Other ones aren't so good.


I loved The King and I: (hums)
"Shall we dance? On a bright cloud of music shall we fly? 
Shall we dance? And then say good night and mean good bye?..."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The thing I remember most about Yul Brenner is that he made the very FIRST anti-smoking television commercial by the American Cancer Society. The commercial aired after his death, and in it (among other things) he said "Don't smoke- whatever you do, don't smoke." Very powerful.


Didn't get that in the UK. 
Quite right though, it's a killer.
Don't smoke , gang!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

....Missing Delaney.
@Yellow Turtle01 doesn't even show in the list of members anymore.
She was very interesting and owned a zoo full of animals!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I loved The King and I: (hums) "Shall we dance? (da dum dum dum), On a bright cloud of music shall we fly?" "


"Shall we dance ?
Shall we then say, 'Goodnight' and mean 'Goodbye'."


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Didn't get that in the UK.
> Quite right though, it's a killer.
> Don't smoke , gang!


That may just be the ONLY bad habit I don't have.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....Missing Delaney.


She used to vanish for a month or two and then reappear, but it's been a long time on this occasion. 
She seemed alright, can't recall a problem ?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> That may just be the ONLY bad habit I don't have.


GOOD FOR YOU!!!
My brother started smoking at 11 years old and has tried to quit more times than I can count, but just can't kick it.
My best friend of 40 years likewise...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That may just be the ONLY bad habit I don't have.


It'll be the death of me.
And wifey, one expects.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Shall we dance ?
> Shall we then say, 'Goodnight' and mean 'Goodbye'."


SNAP!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I shant


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE is go!
> Hoping to get a Magnificent Seven, but even if it's just the four of us,it's fine.
> Just between friends, it's just a nice thing for Christmas.


Vote me in! Waves hand!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Vote me in! Waves hand!!


Certainly, Noel.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No, Steve!
That's Six!


----------



## johnandjade

shepherds pie for tea... now i'm having a bacon roll! gready boy today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shepherds pie for tea... now i'm having a bacon roll! gready boy today


Goodness!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> shepherds pie for tea... now i'm having a bacon roll! gready boy today


Andy Murray on tv playing Cilic at the ATP Finals. That's my evening viewing organised


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Andy Murray on tv playing Cilic at the ATP Finals. That's my evening viewing organised


I've got Class episode 5 and "The Mutants" episode 2 
Enjoy!


----------



## JoesMum

Andy won. The Sky box has decided to seize up, so I'm off upstairs to watch the news in bed. 

Goodnight all


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Andy won. The Sky box has decided to seize up, so I'm off upstairs to watch the news in bed.
> 
> Goodnight all


Goodnight *waves*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Andy won. The Sky box has decided to seize up, so I'm off upstairs to watch the news in bed.
> 
> Goodnight all


Night night, Linda.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off for an early night again, Do sleep well Roommates.
Tomorrow, i'll tell the story of wifey's meetings with Paul Simon..............


----------



## Momof4

@Tidgy's Dad 
There's a website Elfster.com than is suppose to be easy to organize a secret santa. You only sign up if you want to participate and it randomly chooses a secret santa for you. 
Check it out. 
Adam , I think you set it up and give the link.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> There's a website Elfster.com than is suppose to be easy to organize a secret santa. You only sign up if you want to participate and it randomly chooses a secret santa for you.
> Check it out.
> Adam , I think you set it up and give the link.


That sounds like a good idea


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

It's Tuesday and the weather can only be described as grey. It was grey yesterday too - very dull - it hardly seemed to get light. 

Today I will do the ironing - I will - I promise - unless I can invent enough other things to make sure I'm too busy again. 

The ATP tennis starts at lunchtime. I can't watch tennis and iron - so I must iron this morning.... Hmmmm


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough.
> How about Secret Janus ?


Or Secret Noel Baba? (Father Christmas here)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> It's Tuesday and the weather can only be described as grey. It was grey yesterday too - very dull - it hardly seemed to get light.
> 
> Today I will do the ironing - I will - I promise - unless I can invent enough other things to make sure I'm too busy again.
> 
> The ATP tennis starts at lunchtime. I can't watch tennis and iron - so I must iron this morning.... Hmmmm


Morning, Linda! 

Ironing isn't my favorite pastime either. 

Had to make a trip to the local bazaar to spend a grand total of 1.23 GBP on tangerines, greens and beetroot for borscht. 


This is where I found Kristoff. This empty lot adjacent to the bazaar fills up with cars later in the day.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang


Morning.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.




top o the morning to you  

food truck?


----------



## johnandjade

this morning i have cleaned out the degubah system and done some gardening for fido. have been running his MVB manually since the clock change and i still cant work out how to reprogram timer :/. hope i kept the destructions as its defeted me


----------



## johnandjade

also made him a bigger hide,



there is another basin beside the visible opening with a hole cut inside, hopefully keep him amused for a while


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> this morning i have cleaned out the degubah system and done some gardening for fido. have been running his MVB manually since the clock change and i still cant work out how to reprogram timer :/. hope i kept the destructions as its defeted me


Is there a make/model on it somewhere? Google will undoubtedly find it for you. 

To be honest, Fido won't care about the lights being on BST year round. It's you you're changing them for, not him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> this morning i have cleaned out the degubah system and done some gardening for fido. have been running his MVB manually since the clock change and i still cant work out how to reprogram timer :/. hope i kept the destructions as its defeted me


It's just an hour either way. leave it.


----------



## johnandjade

i've set times and set to every day... just cant seam to get it to play ball .


----------



## Kristoff

I have a fantastic idea for the Secret Santa gift!!! Can we please do this already?


----------



## johnandjade

old analog timer to the rescue!


----------



## johnandjade

jade finishes work at 1330 today, then we are going for lunch. she's of to see her friend after, i have to go to the post office depo to pick up amazon parcels.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There has been a lot of rodent activity in my fish pond and rabbit run area. 
As in rats hanging out in broad daylight. Most unusual.
The last two days I set out my live trap and have caught a little rat each day and brought them to the field by my job and released them.
These are either smaller versions (YOUNGSTERS) of the rats I usually catch or a different type. They seem lighter gray and cuter.
The big, nasty ones I usually dispatch on site after catching them. Chewing on the cage. Ugly and smelling of urine.
These are about twice the size of a mouse and are very calm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If I catch another tonight and I imagine I will, I'll attempt to take a photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> There's a website Elfster.com than is suppose to be easy to organize a secret santa. You only sign up if you want to participate and it randomly chooses a secret santa for you.
> Check it out.
> Adam , I think you set it up and give the link.


Thanks , Kathy! 
But as there's only going to be a few of us and i have a Fes, I'll probably organize my own disasters.
Anyway, I'm a bit Neanderthal when it come to websites and stuff.
And there'll be photos of the draw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> It's Tuesday and the weather can only be described as grey. It was grey yesterday too - very dull - it hardly seemed to get light.
> 
> Today I will do the ironing - I will - I promise - unless I can invent enough other things to make sure I'm too busy again.
> 
> The ATP tennis starts at lunchtime. I can't watch tennis and iron - so I must iron this morning.... Hmmmm


Good morning, Linda.
Nice and sunny, today, will go off out with Tidgy in a minute.
I do all the ironing here, wifey refuses to do any at all. 
You can ask Michelle Obama to help you, since she's got hers to do anyway.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There has been a lot of rodent activity in my fish pond and rabbit run area.
> As in rats hanging out in broad daylight. Most unusual.
> The last two days I set out my live trap and have caught a little rat each day and brought them to the field by my job and released them.
> These are either smaller versions (YOUNGSTERS) of the rats I usually catch or a different type. They seem lighter gray and cuter.
> The big, nasty ones I usually dispatch on site after catching them. Chewing on the cage. Ugly and smelling of urine.
> These are about twice the size of a mouse and are very calm.




you never get a brake from it do you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or Secret Noel Baba? (Father Christmas here)


Good morning, Lena.
Here they use the French, Papa Noel.
But Christmas is usually referred to as Bonne Année.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you never get a brake from it do you


It's one of those things I neglected because I was doing something else. The rats got a foothold out there again.
I'm currently finished with the large house projects and have no customers waiting on a motorcycle........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda!
> 
> Ironing isn't my favorite pastime either.
> 
> Had to make a trip to the local bazaar to spend a grand total of 1.23 GBP on tangerines, greens and beetroot for borscht.
> View attachment 192258
> 
> This is where I found Kristoff. This empty lot adjacent to the bazaar fills up with cars later in the day.


Yes, thank goodness you got him out of there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning.


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.


Morning, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> also made him a bigger hide,
> View attachment 192261
> 
> 
> there is another basin beside the visible opening with a hole cut inside, hopefully keep him amused for a while


Very nice!
Hope he likes it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's one of those things I neglected because I was doing something else. The rats got a foothold out there again.
> I'm currently finished with the large house projects and have no customers waiting on a motorcycle........




shame that pesky cat never kept them at bay :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.




good afternoon mr adam


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> shame that pesky cat never kept them at bay :/


True.
At least if they would stop the rats I'd have a use for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I have a fantastic idea for the Secret Santa gift!!! Can we please do this already?


I'm hoping for one more entrant. 
The magnificent seven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I catch another tonight and I imagine I will, I'll attempt to take a photo.


Domestic rat escapees ?
Or a breeding population.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Has anyone heard from Lyn in the last few days?
@Lyn W 
I wonder if Lola has improved.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Domestic rat escapees ?
> Or a breeding population.


Most of the pet store rats have some white on them . These are just light gray. But short faced and small.
Just I supposed, they may just be small adults.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shame that pesky cat never kept them at bay :/


Or Suki.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone heard from Lyn in the last few days?
> @Lyn W
> I wonder if Lola has improved.


She's been about.
Last time was late Sunday night/Monday morning.
She was going to take him for a ride to facillitate pooing.
And see another vet for a second opinion. 
But Lola was eating well and doing some walking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most of the pet store rats have some white on them . These are just light gray. But short faced and small.
> Just I supposed, they may just be small adults.


You're probably right.
The next generation has arrived.


----------



## johnandjade

just hung fresh fly paper, golly i hate it!! yeuch! time to go get jade, the cold dark holiday t shirt is making its debut today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just hung fresh fly paper, golly i hate it!! yeuch! time to go get jade, the cold dark holiday t shirt is making its debut today
> View attachment 192262


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off out with The Tidge.
Back later.


----------



## johnandjade

im still amazed i haven't even seen so much as rat chewed garbage bag at home. we less than 50ft from a river. view from door



and behind trees




i have seen no traps or poison around and believe me i have looked as we get charged for pest control


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off out with The Tidge.
> Back later.




enjoy


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> im still amazed i haven't even seen so much as rat chewed garbage bag at home. we less than 50ft from a river. view from door
> View attachment 192264
> 
> 
> and behind trees
> View attachment 192265
> View attachment 192266
> 
> 
> i have seen no traps or poison around and believe me i have looked as we get charged for pest control




plenty car tires and shopping trollies though:/


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates
I'm on break at work, thought I'd pop in and say hi *waves*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> I'm on break at work, thought I'd pop in and say hi *waves*


Break. What's that?
My work is mostly a break.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Break. What's that?
> My work is mostly a break.


Good morning all.
BEAUTIFUL day over here!
But I'm bracing myself for my weekly weigh in at Weight Watchers- I have NOT been a good girl this week


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Good morning all.
> BEAUTIFUL day over here!
> But I'm bracing myself for my weekly weigh in at Weight Watchers- I have NOT been a good girl this week


It's kind of mistly and drizzly this morning.
A good day to be at work
No matter what I do I don't seem to ever lose or gain an ounce. I've been at this size for over 30 years.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne sneaks up to the door, grabs the jamb and peeks around the corner. Seeing no one and nothing, she nonetheless, purses her lips and loudly whispers, "It's only 7 more days until Gillian's birthday!" Then she quickly jumps out of sight and goes about her business.***


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne sneaks up to the door, grabs the jamb and peeks around the corner. Seeing no one and nothing, she nonetheless, purses her lips and loudly whispers, "It's only 7 more days until Gillian's birthday!" Then she quickly jumps out of sight and goes about her business.***


Gillian has still got to be our most mysterious CDR room mate........
Represented by just a photo of a tortoise and a hand.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> I'm on break at work, thought I'd pop in and say hi *waves*




allo' mom!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Break. What's that?
> My work is mostly a break.




i recall a distant memory of one in years past


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning all.
> BEAUTIFUL day over here!
> But I'm bracing myself for my weekly weigh in at Weight Watchers- I have NOT been a good girl this week




blame the tea room


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i recall a distant memory of one in years past


I've been stuck in this comfortable, air conditioned office with a t.v and computer for 3 days at full pay.
It's awefull!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's kind of mistly and drizzly this morning.
> A good day to be at work
> No matter what I do I don't seem to ever lose or gain an ounce. I've been at this size for over 30 years.




i actually tried putting weight on before.. 6 meals a day plus drink 4pints of full fat milk a day! as well as taking weight gain supplpliments... with no effect! 28' waist 9.5st 

... i'm built for stamina and speed


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne sneaks up to the door, grabs the jamb and peeks around the corner. Seeing no one and nothing, she nonetheless, purses her lips and loudly whispers, "It's only 7 more days until Gillian's birthday!" Then she quickly jumps out of sight and goes about her business.***




hello ma'am! thank you for the visit. hope you're well


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been stuck in this comfortable, air conditioned office with a t.v and computer for 3 days at full pay.
> It's awefull!!!




i'm getting paid to be at home. just got paid to have a stake lunch there... holidays do have an upside after all


----------



## johnandjade

also be getting paid on friday for...




never went to post office but popped into studio to see about getting my touch ups done




the rest is ok.. see why i chose that font .


----------



## johnandjade

absolute rock radio on, have to head to work in around 20 minutes! (well the pub next to  ) meeting on of the boys for a couple.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> I'm on break at work, thought I'd pop in and say hi *waves*


Morning, Noel. 
Hi.'waves' back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning all.
> BEAUTIFUL day over here!
> But I'm bracing myself for my weekly weigh in at Weight Watchers- I have NOT been a good girl this week


Good luck with that. 
Good morning, Bea.
Bit windy and chilly here, but the sun is shining and the sky is blue as a blue thing.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i actually tried putting weight on before.. 6 meals a day plus drink 4pints of full fat milk a day! as well as taking weight gain supplpliments... with no effect! 28' waist 9.5st
> 
> ... i'm built for stamina and speed


My brother is the same way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's kind of mistly and drizzly this morning.
> A good day to be at work
> No matter what I do I don't seem to ever lose or gain an ounce. I've been at this size for over 30 years.


Me, too.
Except for the unfortunate TB business when I went down to less than 40 kilos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne sneaks up to the door, grabs the jamb and peeks around the corner. Seeing no one and nothing, she nonetheless, purses her lips and loudly whispers, "It's only 7 more days until Gillian's birthday!" Then she quickly jumps out of sight and goes about her business.***


It's pretty dark in here. 
The new generation of luminous jellyfish are still rather small. 
Thanks for the nod, Yvonne.
Gillian's not been about as much recently.
Glad you're not doing your business in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> My brother is the same way!


 

i'm sure 40 will bring a beer belly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gillian has still got to be our most mysterious CDR room mate........
> Represented by just a photo of a tortoise and a hand.


And we don't know anything much about her.
Occupation, reason for being in Jordan, reason for not leaving Jordan, favourite cheese................


----------



## johnandjade

the march begins, 2.5mile can you tell there is nothing on tv!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> also be getting paid on friday for...
> View attachment 192277
> View attachment 192278
> 
> 
> never went to post office but popped into studio to see about getting my touch ups done
> View attachment 192279
> View attachment 192280
> 
> 
> the rest is ok.. see why i chose that font .


Yep.
Budweiser copied you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we don't know anything much about her.
> Occupation, reason for being in Jordan, reason for not leaving Jordan, favourite cheese................


No. Or reason for remaining so tight lipped amongst friends.
Most of us have spouted off a few of our less proud and embarrassing moments here in the CDR.
Wait. Maybe she's just smarter than us?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Or reason for remaining so tight lipped amongst friends.
> Most of us have spouted off a few of our less proud and embarrassing moments here in the CDR.
> Wait. Maybe she's just smarter than us?


mwho isn't


----------



## johnandjade

enough energy to go via post office now


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> mwho isn't


There seems to be a certain level of intelligence here...............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I sent my (our) buddy Gillian an Email.
I hope she's o.k.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There seems to be a certain level of intelligence here...............




i'm way below par!


----------



## johnandjade

been to depo... not what i was hoping for but i know what it is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Or reason for remaining so tight lipped amongst friends.
> Most of us have spouted off a few of our less proud and embarrassing moments here in the CDR.
> Wait. Maybe she's just smarter than us?


No.
That wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sent my (our) buddy Gillian an Email.
> I hope she's o.k.


Probably just cold.
She (and Oli) don't like the winter.
I've e-mailed her too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'm way below par!


I think that most would agree that a quick whit is also a sign of high intelligence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been to depo... not what i was hoping for but i know what it is


Photos later ?
A very small casserole ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Photos later ?
> A very small casserole ?




jades nightmares


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think that most would agree that a quick whit is also a sign of high intelligence.


But genius and madness are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But genius and madness are two sides of the same coin.


Yes. and I'm quite insane. (So I've been told by people whom I respect)


----------



## johnandjade

nice sky



wibble;P


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. and I'm quite insane. (So I've been told by people whom I respect)


Luckily, my coins have got three sides, though one of them's very small.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice sky
> View attachment 192284
> 
> 
> wibble;P


Rather nice.
But somehow still looks cold.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rather nice.
> But somehow still looks cold.




t shirt weather


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One more for the Secret Santa ?
We have no representatives from England or Wales, yet, bizarrely. 
Who wants to be in the Magnificent Seven ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One more for the Secret Santa ?
> We have no representatives from England or Wales, yet, bizarrely.
> Who wants to be in the Magnificent Seven ?



would jade count?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One more for the Secret Santa ?
> We have no representatives from England or Wales, yet, bizarrely.
> Who wants to be in the Magnificent Seven ?


Come on Lyn!!
She'd have to release her address.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> t shirt weather
> View attachment 192285


Goodness! 
It's 21 degrees here today and i felt cold out. (partly a wind chill) 
That would make me ill.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> It's 21 degrees here today and i felt cold out. (partly a wind chill)
> That would make me ill.


I'm immune to the cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would jade count?


No! 
I foresee disaster when she has to post you a secret present or vice versa. 
And anyway, she's not in England or Wales.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Come on Lyn!!
> She'd have to release her address.


She said she doesn't do Christmas, but wishes the rest of us the best of luck. 
And Linda just wants to do cards. 
Which I will probably do anyway.


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh   well worth the walk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm immune to the cold.


I'm immune to the heat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe I can ask my friend @Anyfoot if he'd be interested. He's in England.
Oh, and I spoke to Gillian. She is doing o.k. Just needs a break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 192286
> 
> 
> ahhh   well worth the walk


I must be strong................................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 192286
> 
> 
> ahhh   well worth the walk


What's on that menu that says "Tennessee classics"?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I can ask my friend @Anyfoot if he'd be interested. He's in England.
> Oh, and I spoke to Gillian. She is doing o.k. Just needs a break.



glad to hear. pass on my love


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I can ask my friend @Anyfoot if he'd be interested. He's in England.
> Oh, and I spoke to Gillian. She is doing o.k. Just needs a break.


I like Craig. 
But we don't know him so well for present buying. (which is okay, i suppose) 
He spent one day in the Cold Dark Room, but, sadly, never returned.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's on that menu that says "Tennessee classics"?


----------



## johnandjade

item one, pet hair brush for work.



item two to freak out jade


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like Craig.
> But we don't know him so well for present buying. (which is okay, i suppose)
> He spent one day in the Cold Dark Room, but, sadly, never returned.


I just invited him back


----------



## johnandjade

1702, mate should be here soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. pass on my love


She e-mailed me, too.
Like me, she hates the cold and the long winter nights.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 192287


It looks the part, actually. But there needs to be a "pulled" pork sandwich and some BBQ beef briscuit. (spelling)
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> item one, pet hair brush for work.
> View attachment 192288
> 
> 
> item two to freak out jade
> View attachment 192289


I don't think the pet hair brush would be very useful for Tidgy.
Or Fido. 
Love the mask.


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like Craig.
> But we don't know him so well for present buying. (which is okay, i suppose)
> He spent one day in the Cold Dark Room, but, sadly, never returned.


 I get more enjoyment seeing others open presents than I do for myself, anyway present picking for me is easy, socks or deodorant, yep I'm at that age. 
This year I've ordered a timelaps camera, we shall see. 
What are you guys trying to rope me into


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just invited him back


Yes, and he's peeked. (not peaked) .
Probably wondering what on Earth is going on!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyfoot said:


> I get more enjoyment seeing others open presents than I do for myself, anyway present picking for me is easy, socks or deodorant, yep I'm at that age.
> This year I've ordered a timelaps camera, we shall see.
> What are you guys trying to rope me into


Simple gifts but from across the pond.
International members got left out last year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

International shipping can get expensive. It must be lightweight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks the part, actually. But there needs to be a "pulled" pork sandwich and some BBQ beef briscuit. (spelling)
> .


Not sure I've ever seen those on a British menu, even one that's pretending to be American.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Whole hog pulled pork is a southern staple.


----------



## johnandjade

typical pup menu


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Briscuit is more of a south eastern and south central U.S. thing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> I get more enjoyment seeing others open presents than I do for myself, anyway present picking for me is easy, socks or deodorant, yep I'm at that age.
> This year I've ordered a timelaps camera, we shall see.
> What are you guys trying to rope me into


Welcome back, Craig.
Ed thought you might be in for the Cold Dark Room Not So Secret Santa.
Otherwise known as TORTOISE.
(Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough). 
We're lacking a player based in England.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 192291
> 
> 
> typical pup menu


If you got some chips in Tennessee, it would be a bag of what you call CRISPS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> I get more enjoyment seeing others open presents than I do for myself, anyway present picking for me is easy, socks or deodorant, yep I'm at that age.
> This year I've ordered a timelaps camera, we shall see.
> What are you guys trying to rope me into


A lot of us are at that age. 
There's going to be a lot of socks and smellies flying around the globe, I feel.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

All right. American socks it is!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> International shipping can get expensive. It must be lightweight.



still waiting on items for you! 3x hats, 2, T's , coins and notes, sauce and goodies  ( amazon deliver grrr!!!)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Craig.
Sorry if it doesn't interest you.
You only came to mind because you are my favorite member from England.
(Don't tell anyone else from England that I said that)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure I've ever seen those on a British menu, even one that's pretending to be American.




bubble and squeek!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you got some chips in Tennessee, it would be a bag of what you call CRISPS.


The wrong accent in South Carolina might get you thrown out of the restaurant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Craig.
> Sorry if it doesn't interest you.
> You only came to mind because you are my favorite member from England.
> (Don't tell anyone else from England that I said that)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


....That lives in England.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Good morning all.
> BEAUTIFUL day over here!
> But I'm bracing myself for my weekly weigh in at Weight Watchers- I have NOT been a good girl this week



I didn't know you did WW! I started back in August! Are you on Connect? It is the best place for motivation and support!! I'm addicted to it and everyone is so sweet! 
I'm doing online only and WI today. 
I lost .4!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure I've ever seen those on a British menu, even one that's pretending to be American.




bubble and squeek!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you got some chips in Tennessee, it would be a bag of what you call CRISPS.




that's on i do know


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> bubble and squeek!


Indigestion? Gas?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Craig.
> Sorry if it doesn't interest you.
> You only came to mind because you are my favorite member from England.
> (Don't tell anyone else from England that I said that)






too late, it's in cyberspace now


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The wrong accent in South Carolina might get you thrown out of the restaurant.




i think i get this as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....That lives in England.


That's okay, just kidding.
And i'm half Welsh, anyway.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Indigestion? Gas?



heartburn


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Never said I wasn't interested, Ed was just being polite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I didn't know you did WW! I started back in August! Are you on Connect? It is the best place for motivation and support!! I'm addicted to it and everyone is so sweet!
> I'm doing online only and WI today.
> I lost .4!!


Well done, you, Kathy! 
I remember this was going well for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bubble and squeek!


Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fried gerbils!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Indigestion? Gas?


Bubble and squeak is fried left over veggies.
It bubbles and makes a squeaking noise while cooking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Never said I wasn't interested, Ed was just being polite.


Of course he was. 
But i like pretending to sulk. 
As a half English, honorary Moroccan, I'm cool.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> blame the tea room


Blame the winner of the election! Everyone else will


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Blame the winner of the election! Everyone else will


No.
We'll blame meerkats!


----------



## JoesMum

Blimey! Have you lot had nothing to do today? Over 100 posts to catch up on. It may take some time. 

I have done the ironing * polishes halo * and some other chores that I've been avoiding.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Blimey! Have you lot had nothing to do today? Over 100 posts to catch up on. It may take some time.
> 
> I have done the ironing * polishes halo * and some other chores that I've been avoiding.


Yes. Literally nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Blimey! Have you lot had nothing to do today? Over 100 posts to catch up on. It may take some time.
> 
> I have done the ironing * polishes halo * and some other chores that I've been avoiding.


No, nothing to do 'cept walk Tidgy.
ironing can wait 'til tomorrow. 
Your halo looks nice.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She used to vanish for a month or two and then reappear, but it's been a long time on this occasion.
> She seemed alright, can't recall a problem ?



There's a lot of YOLOing to do and not much time.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One more for the Secret Santa ?
> We have no representatives from England or Wales, yet, bizarrely.
> Who wants to be in the Magnificent Seven ?




I have a feeling that I'd creep someone out by utilizing some facts about themselves that they shared months ago but don't remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> There's a lot of YOLOing to do and not much time.


Indeed.
But I wish to know about what people are YOLOing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I have a feeling that I'd creep someone out by utilizing some facts about themselves that they shared months ago but don't remember.


That's useful.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, you, Kathy!
> I remember this was going well for you.




Thank you Adam!! I have lost 15lbs since the end of August! I love food and the struggle is real! But when you see the scale move in the right direction every week you know you can do it! 
I actually eat more yummy food than before! I was just eating the wrong foods. I still eat my favs like pasta, bread and tortillas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I have a feeling that I'd creep someone out by utilizing some facts about themselves that they shared months ago but don't remember.


Which would be entertaining.
As long as it wasn't me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!! I have lost 15lbs since the end of August! I love food and the struggle is real! But when you see the scale move in the right direction every week you know you can do it!
> I actually eat more yummy food than before! I was just eating the wrong foods. I still eat my favs like pasta, bread and tortillas!


Mmmmmm.
Love tortillas.
That's a good result, hopefully it'll keep moving along (with the occasional hiccup, one expects) .
It's important that you've got such a good support group! 
And count me among them. 
I think you should be very proud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> But at least I'm self aware. it's way worse when someone doesn't know they're creepy.


They wouldn't let me be the creepy uncle.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They wouldn't let me be the creepy uncle.


P.M sent (Creepy uncle revealed)


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!! I have lost 15lbs since the end of August! I love food and the struggle is real! But when you see the scale move in the right direction every week you know you can do it!
> I actually eat more yummy food than before! I was just eating the wrong foods. I still eat my favs like pasta, bread and tortillas!


Hi. So you are trying to lose weight? Well, believe it or not I am one of the MILLIONS trying to gain weight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey was in the Mother Hubbard in Essex in 1965 and people were saying about the appearance of Paul Simon. She was only 13 but looked older and was always out on the town and dating older men, naughty girl. 
He was beginning to be known in the US, but was not so well known in the UK where most of his stuff hadn't done very well. So, wifey was saying she'd never heard of him and a short young man kept elbowing her in the ribs and grinning.The girls said he was going to be on "Ready, Steady Go" wifey said "So What ?" and the man kept nudging her and made her spill her Champagne. It was him, of course. 
He performed that night and talked to them about his stuff and than performed with Art Garfunkel. 
They all went back to a mutual friend's where Art and Paul weren't getting on. Simon had released an EP with swear words on the wall and it had to be redone without the bad language and he was annoyed. Another record had a picture of a girl on the cover and he said "Look at that". he was cross he wasn't on the cover "Who the Hell is she ?" . wifey advised him not to say this sort of thing in public. he came across as very arrogant to her. 
She thought Art Garfunkel was the opposite, an absolute drip .


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. So you are trying to lose weight? Well, believe it or not I am one of the MILLIONS trying to gain weight.


Good evening, Gillian.
Nice to see you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Nice to see you.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Pleasure is mine.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR​


Hello Gillian! Nice to see you  

Pull up an armadillo and stay awhile. How's Oli doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR​


Hello, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hello Gillian! Nice to see you
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and stay awhile. How's Oli doing?


Good evening Linda. Pleasure is mine. 

Ok ,will be around for a while. 

Oli is fine, despite the fact that HORRIBLE cold weather is getting nearer and nearer-UGH. 

How's Joe? Hope he's well.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I didn't know you did WW! I started back in August! Are you on Connect? It is the best place for motivation and support!! I'm addicted to it and everyone is so sweet!
> I'm doing online only and WI today.
> I lost .4!!


I'm not on Connect but probably should be. I've been a member since April. Have gained and lost the same 5 lbs because I don't really track my points or exercise nearly enough. 
I'll check out Connect!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Gillian.


Hi Ed. How are you? And how's your mum? Hope you're both well.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda. Pleasure is mine.
> 
> Ok ,will be around for a while.
> 
> Oli is fine, despite the fact that HORRIBLE cold weather is getting nearer and nearer-UGH.
> 
> How's Joe? Hope he's well.


Joe is now in a crate in his fridge. He's been doing his house brick impression for a couple of weeks now. He seems fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. How are you? And how's your mum? Hope you're both well.


Mom is well. I'm going up for another visit this time next week. It should be interesting because I'm going to attempt to keep her with me 24/7 for two days.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> fried gerbils!


   ADAM!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mom is well. I'm going up for another visit this time next week. It should be interesting because I'm going to attempt to keep her with me 24/7 for two days.


Glad to know your mum is fine.

And good luck to you. Hope to hear all is well once you visit the doctor.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!! I have lost 15lbs since the end of August! I love food and the struggle is real! But when you see the scale move in the right direction every week you know you can do it!
> I actually eat more yummy food than before! I was just eating the wrong foods. I still eat my favs like pasta, bread and tortillas!


GREAT JOB!!! Mom!!!!  (is your real name Kathy?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!!


Burp!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Pleasure is mine.


Indeed it is.


----------



## spud's_mum

Had a trip to A&E the other day. 

Somehow managed to cut my finger open on a phone charger. 
We ended up going to hospital as I didn't know if I needed stitches but luckily I didn't. I just had a few butterfly stitches and a big dressing. 

How are you all?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Had a trip to A&E the other day.
> 
> Somehow managed to cut my finger open on a phone charger.
> We ended up going to hospital as I didn't know if I needed stitches but luckily I didn't. I just had a few butterfly stitches and a big dressing.
> 
> How are you all?


Hello stranger!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey also met Adge Cutler of The Wurzels at the Mother Hubbard.
They had to pick him up at the train station.
wifey had to sit on his lap in the car and he was a terrible groper.
And also at the same club,she met a guy called Don Partridge who was a busker, a kind of one man band who had just had a big hit with a song called "Rosie".
He told her he was going back to being a busker as he earned more money doing that than a number four record made him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Had a trip to A&E the other day.
> 
> Somehow managed to cut my finger open on a phone charger.
> We ended up going to hospital as I didn't know if I needed stitches but luckily I didn't. I just had a few butterfly stitches and a big dressing.
> 
> How are you all?


Hi, Spud's Mum! 
How on Earth did you manage that ?
Even wifey couldn't cut herself on a phone charger. 
Glad it wasn't too serious.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go.
The party is over.
I'm sure there will be loads of work for me.....At home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey later met Art Garfunkel in 1980 when he was staying with her boyfriend, a millionaire chap. 
He was still incredibly dull and had just finished a film in which a girl tries to kill herself with an overdose as Art has dumped her. 
wifey's boyfriend, reckoned he couldn't drive anyone to take an aspirin. 
On one occasion, wifey left as she was so bored with Garfunkel's conversation .
Incidentally, after we became wed, the ex-boyfriend invited us over and suggested a wife swap. his young wife was a well-known actress.
wifey and I politely declined.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go.
> The party is over.
> I'm sure there will be loads of work for me.....At home.


Bye bye, Ed.
Fun chatting, again.
Take care, and speak soon.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Had a trip to A&E the other day.
> 
> Somehow managed to cut my finger open on a phone charger.
> We ended up going to hospital as I didn't know if I needed stitches but luckily I didn't. I just had a few butterfly stitches and a big dressing.
> 
> How are you all?


My somewhat accident prone daughter is impressed. That beats her black eye from the bathroom sink. She bent over to pick something up from the floor apparently!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Spud's Mum!
> How on Earth did you manage that ?
> Even wifey couldn't cut herself on a phone charger.
> Glad it wasn't too serious.


Hello! I don't actually know!
I was plugging it in one minute and my finger was being cut the next.

It went into my finger so hard that it broke...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello! I don't actually know!
> I was plugging it in one minute and my finger was being cut the next.
> 
> It went into my finger so hard that it broke...
> View attachment 192303



Goodness! 
Did you take a run up ?


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Did you take a run up ?


I pushed the sofa forward so that I could plug my phone behind it and it moved backwards trapping my hand between the two  

Try explaining that to the nurses at the hospital!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed it is.


Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go.
> The party is over.
> I'm sure there will be loads of work for me.....At home.


Good-bye Ed, and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I pushed the sofa forward so that I could plug my phone behind it and it moved backwards trapping my hand between the two
> 
> Try explaining that to the nurses at the hospital!


Hope they didn't laugh.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey later met Art Garfunkel in 1980 when he was staying with her boyfriend, a millionaire chap.
> He was still incredibly dull and had just finished a film in which a girl tries to kill herself with an overdose as Art has dumped her.
> wifey's boyfriend, reckoned he couldn't drive anyone to take an aspirin.
> On one occasion, wifey left as she was so bored with Garfunkel's conversation .
> Incidentally, after we became wed, the ex-boyfriend invited us over and suggested a wife swap. his young wife was a well-known actress.
> wifey and I politely declined.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I'm not on Connect but probably should be. I've been a member since April. Have gained and lost the same 5 lbs because I don't really track my points or exercise nearly enough.
> I'll check out Connect!



You will love it!! I promise!! You also get so many meal ideas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


>


Quite normal in certain circles. 
wifey and I have led interesting lives. 
But do not partake in this particular activity.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for me to turn in.

I'm feeling a bit of a grump this evening. Not good company, so I'll go away. It's probably the meerkats... or the ironing... or JoesDad watching the football when I want to watch the tennis... or a lack of daylight due to thick cloud for the last two days... or something

No matter. It's not the fault of the CDR.   Enjoy the rest of your day everyone! (And the start of the next one if you're a night-bird  )

See you tomorrow when I shall hopefully be in a better mood.

Linda


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for me to turn in.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit of a grump this evening. Not good company, so I'll go away. It's probably the meerkats... or the ironing... or JoesDad watching the football when I want to watch the tennis... or a lack of daylight due to thick cloud for the last two days... or something
> 
> No matter. It's not the fault of the CDR.   Enjoy the rest of your day everyone! (And the start of the next one if you're a night-bird  )
> 
> See you tomorrow when I shall hopefully be in a better mood.
> 
> Linda


Sleep well, Linda. 
Combination of many things it seems. 
Grumpy is perfectly acceptable sometimes, indeed imperative for anyone over the age of fifty on occasion.
Sleep well.
Tomorrow is another day..............


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has anyone heard from Lyn in the last few days?
> @Lyn W
> I wonder if Lola has improved.


Hi Ed I'm about just keep losing the connection on my pc since I broke the charging lead jack.
I'm just trying to catch up with all he posts.
Lola has been out and about more the last few days and seems a bit brighter.
The temps have been milder this last few days so maybe it's related.
He had a big poop today so taken a sample of it to have it tested for parasites.
I'm hoping he's feeling better, but been in touch with a vets that do a herp clinic so going to make an appt. there.


----------



## johnandjade

pappa meee's


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> absolute rock radio on, have to head to work in around 20 minutes! (well the pub next to  ) meeting on of the boys for a couple.


Love Tom Petty!
Mary Jane's Last dance especially.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 192291
> 
> 
> typical pup menu


They are all made of pups???


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay, just kidding.
> And i'm half Welsh, anyway.


Your better half!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello! I don't actually know!
> I was plugging it in one minute and my finger was being cut the next.
> 
> It went into my finger so hard that it broke...
> View attachment 192303


Did you discharge yourself after treatment?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time for me to turn in.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit of a grump this evening. Not good company, so I'll go away. It's probably the meerkats... or the ironing... or JoesDad watching the football when I want to watch the tennis... or a lack of daylight due to thick cloud for the last two days... or something
> 
> No matter. It's not the fault of the CDR.   Enjoy the rest of your day everyone! (And the start of the next one if you're a night-bird  )
> 
> See you tomorrow when I shall hopefully be in a better mood.
> 
> Linda


I wouldn't touch that grump again if he's upsetting you!
Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone sorry I missed you again but caught up on the many postings.
Doing a blanket 'like' on most of them as getting RSI clicking 'like' 
Glad you're all well.
I'll try to pop in tomorrow if my laptop will cooperate.
Until then take care and Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed I'm about just keep losing the connection on my pc since I broke the charging lead jack.
> I'm just trying to catch up with all he posts.
> Lola has been out and about more the last few days and seems a bit brighter.
> The temps have been milder this last few days so maybe it's related.
> He had a big poop today so taken a sample of it to have it tested for parasites.
> I'm hoping he's feeling better, but been in touch with a vets that do a herp clinic so going to make an appt. there.


Sounds more positive.
I'm very glad.
Evening, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pappa meee's
> View attachment 192321


Now I'm hungry.
wifey!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They are all made of pups???


Yum! 
Wonder if they go well with gerbils.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you discharge yourself after treatment?


Watt ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone sorry I missed you again but caught up on the many postings.
> Doing a blanket 'like' on most of them as getting RSI clicking 'like'
> Glad you're all well.
> I'll try to pop in tomorrow if my laptop will cooperate.
> Until then take care and Nos da!


Nos da, Lyn. 
Hope to chat tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I always wonder if the delivery person judges me for ordering so much food. At least you have Jade to blame share with.


No deliveries here.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i'm sure 40 will bring a beer belly!


That's what I thought!!! But he's 51 and not only is he still skinny, he's MUCH stronger than his size would suggest!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> You will love it!! I promise!! You also get so many meal ideas!


Cool!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum!
> Wonder if they go well with gerbils.


 NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!


That one was just for you.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That one was just for you.


Why am I not surprised!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Why am I not surprised!


Though gerbils probably _are_ yummy.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Though gerbils probably _are_ yummy.


Not enough meat. Now guinea pigs are a different matter. In South America they're kept for food. I believe they're a Peruvian delicacy.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope we're all doing well this morning. 

The chores list has grown overnight. Busy day ahead again!


----------



## Kristoff

Morning all! 
Almost noon here. Chores done. Between now and an appointment in the afternoon I should ideally be writing... Oh well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Three rats in three days.
This one isn't very cute.
It might be the parent rat.
Anyway. I just let it loose in the bus lot to eeek out a new life.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I always wonder if the delivery person judges me for ordering so much food. At least you have Jade to blame share with.


Do you order two drinks to try to throw them off?
(I have in the past)


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you order two drinks to try to throw them off?
> (I have in the past)



Na but I mean a pizza, sandwich, brownies, breadsticks can't all be for one person, right? Hopefully the 3 bdr house and all the vehicles in the driveway throw them off.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not enough meat. Now guinea pigs are a different matter. In South America they're kept for food. I believe they're a Peruvian delicacy.


That is correct.
Yum yum.
Good afternoon, Linda.
Hope you're back to being cheerful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning all!
> Almost noon here. Chores done. Between now and an appointment in the afternoon I should ideally be writing... Oh well.
> View attachment 192335


Good morning, Lena.
"What chores ?"
"I'll have a pint, please."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Three rats in three days.
> This one isn't very cute.
> It might be the parent rat.
> Anyway. I just let it loose in the bus lot to eeek out a new life.


Good morning, Ed
Not a pretty beastie. 
Glad you're being rat-ional about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Na but I mean a pizza, sandwich, brownies, breadsticks can't all be for one person, right? Hopefully the 3 bdr house and all the vehicles in the driveway throw them off.


Good morning, Cameron.
Enjoy your day.
And any takeaways involved.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning CDR


Good morning, Noel.
Hope you have a smashing Wednesday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks!
I'm working now, it's going to be somewhat busy with doctor appointments and Tort soaking and house hunting on the agenda today 
But life is good
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> I'm working now, it's going to be somewhat busy with doctor appointments and Tort soaking and house hunting on the agenda today
> But life is good
> How are you?


Life is good here, too.
I am studying Jane Eyre with a student for a couple of hours starting in 20 minutes.
Then I will take Tidgy out for some sun after she, too has her soak. 
After that I will continue classifying bacteria. 
And play in the Cold Dark Room, no doubt.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon - the day isn't panning out as planned, but things are getting crossed off the list. 

My vacuum cleaner has decided to die. I'm hoping it's repairable. 

In better news JoesDad is sprinting up to London for an interview this evening. All rather short notice and exciting 

Now I need to sort out a birthday present for my Mum.... * scratches head *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon - the day isn't panning out as planned, but things are getting crossed off the list.
> 
> My vacuum cleaner has decided to die. I'm hoping it's repairable.
> 
> In better news JoesDad is sprinting up to London for an interview this evening. All rather short notice and exciting
> 
> Now I need to sort out a birthday present for my Mum.... * scratches head *


Re vacuum cleaner : That sucks. 
Re interview : Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Re Birthday present : Cheese ?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Not enough meat. Now guinea pigs are a different matter. In South America they're kept for food. I believe they're a Peruvian delicacy.


There's a really cute video of an interview with a talking pet guinea pig. I tried to attach a link but could not. 
If you google "talking guinea pig pet interview" you should be able to get it. Funny and clever, i think!


----------



## Moozillion

And in further news, New Orleans' minor league baseball team, the Zephyrs, has officially changed its name. I think there was a change in team ownership, so they had a vote about a new name for the team. The new name is The Baby Cakes. 
Huh??? Yep. The Baby Cakes. One of the old Mardi Gras traditions here is a king cake- a sort of sweet yeast cake pulled into a circle and covered with sweet icing. There is a small plastic baby stuck inside, and whoever gets the piece with the baby has to buy the next king cake (they're only available during the Mardi Gras season). So that's where the "baby cake" name came from. 

Apparently it's quite the thing lately to have silly names for the minor league teams. Other teams include The Jumbo Shrimp and The Flying Squirrels.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> There's a really cute video of an interview with a talking pet guinea pig. I tried to attach a link but could not.
> If you google "talking guinea pig pet interview" you should be able to get it. Funny and clever, i think!


Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And in further news, New Orleans' minor league baseball team, the Zephyrs, has officially changed its name. I think there was a change in team ownership, so they had a vote about a new name for the team. The new name is The Baby Cakes.
> Huh??? Yep. The Baby Cakes. One of the old Mardi Gras traditions here is a king cake- a sort of sweet yeast cake pulled into a circle and covered with sweet icing. There is a small plastic baby stuck inside, and whoever gets the piece with the baby has to buy the next king cake (they're only available during the Mardi Gras season). So that's where the "baby cake" name came from.
> 
> Apparently it's quite the thing lately to have silly names for the minor league teams. Other teams include The Jumbo Shrimp and The Flying Squirrels.


Must make the opposition quake in their Nikes.


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all, slept till 1500!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all, slept till 1500!!


Afternoon, sleepy-head.
It's your holiday.
Sleeping in permitted.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, sleepy-head.
> It's your holiday.
> Sleeping in permitted.




afternoon adam! i was up at 0400 right enough, back to bed at 0800. 

how are we today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon adam! i was up at 0400 right enough, back to bed at 0800.
> 
> how are we today?


Good.
wifey teaching a student. 
Tidgy currently sleeping. 
I'm bacteriarizing. 
Plans ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> wifey teaching a student.
> Tidgy currently sleeping.
> I'm bacteriarizing.
> Plans ?




on my milky way to meet a mate from work again, the polish lad this time, have 'a wee message' for him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on my milky way to meet a mate from work again, the polish lad this time, have 'a wee message' for him


Have fun.
So he's a Polish polisher ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have fun.
> So he's a Polish polisher ?




yip  


...no where near as good as the paisley polisher mind you


----------



## JoesMum

Stunning sunset here this evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip
> 
> 
> ...no where near as good as the paisley polisher mind you


Goes without saying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Stunning sunset here this evening
> View attachment 192353
> 
> View attachment 192354
> 
> View attachment 192355


WOW !
Beautiful.
Are you sure the town isn't on fire ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW !
> Beautiful.
> Are you sure the town isn't on fire ?


I hope not!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Stunning sunset here this evening
> View attachment 192353
> 
> View attachment 192354
> 
> View attachment 192355



not showing for me


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> not showing for me


Try going in to web view?

(Tap the post > More > Web view)


----------



## johnandjade

adam!!!'


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Try going in to web view?
> 
> (Tap the post > More > Web view)




got em  

bootifull nature is awesome isn't it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> There's a really cute video of an interview with a talking pet guinea pig. I tried to attach a link but could not.
> If you google "talking guinea pig pet interview" you should be able to get it. Funny and clever, i think!


Did you ever see the "Pet Psychic" on television? That show drove me nuts. But I kept watching it and talking, even yelling at the show because of its stupidity. The person claimed to be able to contact dead, once loved pets. This wasn't just other mammals, but cold blooded animals as well. With help from this psychic, your poor dead animal could speak in perfect English and articulate complex paragraphs. Frankly, if my living dog could string together a complex thought and speak, I'm sure it would be complete nonsense. They seem to have gotten much wiser upon dying.
I dislike anyone who preys on the stupid. And you don't need a psychic to know that your dog would say it loves you and that it's thankful for you....If it could....And it can't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam!!!'
> View attachment 192356


Yeuch! 
No fear!


----------



## JoesMum

How about this Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did you ever see the "Pet Psychic" on television? That show drove me nuts. But I kept watching it and talking, even yelling at the show because of its stupidity. The person claimed to be able to contact dead, once loved pets. This wasn't just other mammals, but cold blooded animals as well. With help from this psychic, your poor dead animal could speak in perfect English and articulate complex paragraphs. Frankly, if my living dog could string together a complex thought and speak, I'm sure it would be complete nonsense. They seem to have gotten much wiser upon dying.
> I dislike anyone who preys on the stupid. And you don't need a psychic to know that your dog would say it loves you and that it's thankful for you....If it could....And it can't.


Goodness!
How stupid.
Mind you I had a pet slug called Mervyn, once.
Wonder if he's happy now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> How about this Adam?
> View attachment 192357


Better.
And Daleks do indeed use flamethrower attachments on occasion.
Called pyroflames which is rather a tautology, but there you go.
Not a tortology, which is probably something else.


----------



## Squirt16

I've upgraded my tortoise table!

He seems a lot happier!


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> I've upgraded my tortoise table!
> 
> He seems a lot happier!


Well done


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> Well done


I built it myself!


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> I built it myself!


VERY Well done! I'm fine with electrics and computers, but building stuff isn't my thing at all


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> VERY Well done! I'm fine with electrics and computers, but building stuff isn't my thing at all


Electrics is not my thing Last time I tried to re wire some Xmas lights and got electrocuted!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I've upgraded my tortoise table!
> 
> He seems a lot happier!


I can't see properly, but does he have a water dish and food plate in there ?
A hide and some cuttlefish bone ?
Some spider plants or the like could make it more interesting.
make sure the lamp point s directly downwards, not at an angle and that it is securely fixed, not with a clamp as these can fail and cause fires.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I've upgraded my tortoise table!
> 
> He seems a lot happier!


However, it's a good starting point, good job.
And welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out for flying jellyfish and the One-legged Pirate will fetch you a drink.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I built it myself!


Good work!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Electrics is not my thing Last time I tried to re wire some Xmas lights and got electrocuted!!


How shocking!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How shocking!


I know !!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> There's a really cute video of an interview with a talking pet guinea pig. I tried to attach a link but could not.
> If you google "talking guinea pig pet interview" you should be able to get it. Funny and clever, i think!


The interview is hilarious!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> However, it's a good starting point, good job.
> And welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out for flying jellyfish and the One-legged Pirate will fetch you a drink.
> Wibble.


I shall make sure to have some shelter


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't see properly, but does he have a water dish and food plate in there ?
> A hide and some cuttlefish bone ?
> Some spider plants or the like could make it more interesting.
> make sure the lamp point s directly downwards, not at an angle and that it is securely fixed, not with a clamp as these can fail and cause fires.


 Only problem is heating the table up but I think I can solve this


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> pappa meee's
> View attachment 192321


I don't see a Bud on that order !


----------



## Squirt16

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't see a Bud on that order !


I could kill for that menu right now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I shall make sure to have some shelter
> 
> Only problem is heating the table up but I think I can solve this


The problem you might have with an open table is humidity.
You really need a closed chamber. 
That will keep in heat and essential humidity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't see a Bud on that order !


Hi, Grandpa!
Saw you in a photo from the Tortoise Conference thingy.
Seems you had fun.
But you didn't have a Bud either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa!
> Saw you in a photo from the Tortoise Conference thingy.
> Seems you had fun.
> But you didn't have a Bud either.


Was it the back of his head?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was it the back of his head?



No, front view!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The problem you might have with an open table is humidity.
> You really need a closed chamber.
> That will keep in heat and essential humidity.


I mist his enclosure every morning like 'morning dew' and I keep his hides moist so I'm not too worried I have a very humid room as well

I am also going to add a hinged door lid to one end of his table


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I mist his enclosure every morning like 'morning dew' and I keep his hides moist so I'm not too worried I have a very humid room as well
> 
> I am also going to add a hinged door lid to one end of his table


Good, but misting is rarely enough.
Pour water direct into the corners and mix in by hand to achieve a nice moist, but not wet substrate. 
But you must keep the temps up.
Warm and moist = healthy tortoise.
Cold and damp = sick tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

Saw this and thought you should know we're fine Adam 

Eating cheese will make you live longer, study claims | Indy100


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa!
> Saw you in a photo from the Tortoise Conference thingy.
> Seems you had fun.
> But you didn't have a Bud either.


Cannot drink Bud there and drive home ! But drank 5 when I got home !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Saw this and thought you should know we're fine Adam
> 
> Eating cheese will make you live longer, study claims | Indy100


I think Ken posted me this, or something very similar. 
I'm going to live to be ten thousand at least! 
Hurrrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Cannot drink Bud there and drive home ! But drank 5 when I got home !


Making up for lost time.


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> I've upgraded my tortoise table!
> 
> He seems a lot happier!



wayhey. the journey begins


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> I shall make sure to have some shelter
> 
> Only problem is heating the table up but I think I can solve this




looking good! i had issues with keeping in heat ( in scotland so cold is an issue). found a sheet of plexi over top (cut out to let the MVB goodness in) worked cheeply and simply. you'll get plenty help and ideas here  welcome and happy tortin


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't see a Bud on that order !




we do actually have 'dial a booze' here though its not exactly legal:/.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa!
> Saw you in a photo from the Tortoise Conference thingy.
> Seems you had fun.
> But you didn't have a Bud either.



wait!! do we have a face to the tail?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> wait!! do we have a face to the tail?


When I was much much younger !


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> looking good! i had issues with keeping in heat ( in scotland so cold is an issue). found a sheet of plexi over top (cut out to let the MVB goodness in) worked cheeply and simply. you'll get plenty help and ideas here  welcome and happy tortin


Thank you very much for the wonderful idea


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, but misting is rarely enough.
> Pour water direct into the corners and mix in by hand to achieve a nice moist, but not wet substrate.
> But you must keep the temps up.
> Warm and moist = healthy tortoise.
> Cold and damp = sick tortoise.


Thank you very very much for all this advice 
I do keep his water bowl under the heat lamp too so evaporation can happen and I keep his stones moist as they keep the heat in so well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wait!! do we have a face to the tail?


Yes, in a crowd scene.






can you spot him ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you very very much for all this advice


Pleasure. 
Just make sure you act on it.
Did you read the care sheets and beginner's mistakes threads ?


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pleasure.
> Just make sure you act on it.
> Did you read the care sheets and beginner's mistakes threads ?


Yes I did and I have his uvb and uva lamp coming tomorrow it came yesterday but it was faulty so sent it back for a replacement, only feed him about 4 times a week I mist him day and night and soak him 5 times a week his basking spot is now 34° while his cool zone is 23° I have put two new hides in and a spider plant for him to nibble and hide under he has 2 cut up Cuttle bones in there as well as a more shallow water bowel which is textured for his claws and beak


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Yes I did and I have his uvb and uva lamp coming tomorrow it came yesterday but it was faulty so sent it back for a replacement, only feed him about 4 times a week I mist him day and night and soak him 5 times a week his basking spot is now 34° while his cool zone is 23° I have put two new hides in and a spider plant for him to nibble and hide under he has 2 cut up Cuttle bones in there as well as a more shallow water bowel which is textured for his claws and beak


Sounds pretty good. 
Feed him daily. Put food in and if it's gone in the evening, it wasn't enough. They are browsing animals and like to nibble throughout the day.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds pretty good.
> Feed him daily. Put food in and if it's gone in the evening, it wasn't enough. They are browsing animals and like to nibble throughout the day.


Oh okay, I just read on various websites to only feed them a few times a week to avoid over feeding


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Oh okay, I just read on various websites to only feed them a few times a week to avoid over feeding


As long as they have room to exercise they won't overeat. 
Other websites often have old and incorrect info. 
This is the only website i use, the information is the latest and many of the members are experts with decades of experience between them.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as they have room to exercise they won't overeat.
> Other websites often have old and incorrect info.
> This is the only website i use, the information is the latest and many of the members are experts with decades of experience between them.


Thank you very much, I also wanted to ask because I live in London and it's very cold in winter should I put a heat mat under the table just to make sure his cool end isn't too cold


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you very much, I also wanted to ask because I live in London and it's very cold in winter should I put a heat mat under the table just to make sure his cool end isn't too cold


I live in Kent - about 40 miles from you. 

No you do not need a heat mat. 

Get the lamps correct and that will be enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you very much, I also wanted to ask because I live in London and it's very cold in winter should I put a heat mat under the table just to make sure his cool end isn't too cold


I agree with Joe's Mum.
Heat mats are unnecessary, can dry out your substrate and I don't believe tortoises should be heated from below.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree with Joe's Mum.
> Heat mats are unnecessary, can dry out your substrate and I don't believe tortoises should be heated from below.


Okay thank you


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> I live in Kent - about 40 miles from you.
> 
> No you do not need a heat mat.
> 
> Get the lamps correct and that will be enough.


Thank you x


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you x


We've had our Greek for 46 years. My husband was given him when he was 7. He's hibernating right now. There's a lot to learn and it can seem scary, but with care you will be more relaxed in time


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> We've had our Greek for 46 years. My husband was given him when he was 7. He's hibernating right now. There's a lot to learn and it can seem scary, but with care you will be more relaxed in time


I know I've only had my Horsefield about a month now he's only like 1 I'm just so worried about raising him the right way. Luckily I've found this wonderful place!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> When I was much much younger !




seen this and thought of you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, in a crowd scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you spot him ?




picture quality not the best on the phone, will try for a better look tomorrow on the fudge


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> I know I've only had my Horsefield about a month now he's only like 1 I'm just so worried about raising him the right way. Luckily I've found this wonderful place!




you can't go wrong here . everyone will help as much as possible, don't be afraid to ask any and all questions.


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> you can't go wrong here . everyone will help as much as possible, don't be afraid to ask any and all questions.


Thank you


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> you can't go wrong here . everyone will help as much as possible, don't be afraid to ask any and all questions.




cant find the the thread:/. i had on 'make do and mend' it was simple, quick fixes to an open table.


----------



## johnandjade

if it helps http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/'make-do-and-mend'.107101/


----------



## johnandjade

im a jungle, get these celebrities out of me on tv. i'll be right back on netflix after, must be at least 30 since sunday!


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> if it helps http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/'make-do-and-mend'.107101/


Love your set up, very helpful actually. Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im a jungle, get these celebrities out of me on tv. i'll be right back on netflix after, must be at least 30 since sunday!


Any interesting celebs eating insects this year ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any interesting celebs eating insects this year ?


No idea. I'm watching tennis again. Andy won this afternoon and Wawrinka is playing Cilic just now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No idea. I'm watching tennis again. Andy won this afternoon and Wawrinka is playing Cilic just now.


I've been too busy here and with my bacteria. 
Doctor Who in a mo.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any interesting celebs eating insects this year ?




carol vordaman


----------



## JoesMum

It's time for me to turn in for the night. Enjoy the rest of your day roommates and then sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> carol vordaman


I used to like her on Countdown ! 
Doo do, doo do, doodoodoodoo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's time for me to turn in for the night. Enjoy the rest of your day roommates and then sweet dreams.


Nighty night, Linda. 
Ahlam ladida to you, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello again all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello again all


And a jolly hello to you again, too, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think we'll give until the end of Sunday for anybody else to join in with TORTOISE.
Then we'll get the thing moving on Monday. I'm on day off.
That should give everyone time to buy gifts and post them and hopefully have them arrive before Christmas.
Everyone ok with this ?
In the meantime, everyone who is playing, please PM me your addresses, so we've got that sorted before we begin. I will not, of course reveal these publicly or sell them to interested parties. 
Unless the money's really good. 
Your address will only be given to your not so Secret Santa when the time comes. 
And the taxman, just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right i'm off to bed.
Nighty night Roommates.
It's been a fun day, so i'm recharging the batteries for more merriment tomorrow. 
Lights out, please, jellyfish. 
Ta ta for now!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we'll give until the end of Sunday for anybody else to join in with TORTOISE.
> Then we'll get the thing moving on Monday. I'm on day off.
> That should give everyone time to buy gifts and post them and hopefully have them arrive before Christmas.
> Everyone ok with this ?
> In the meantime, everyone who is playing, please PM me your addresses, so we've got that sorted before we begin. I will not, of course reveal these publicly or sell them to interested parties.
> Unless the money's really good.
> Your address will only be given to your not so Secret Santa when the time comes.
> And the taxman, just in case.


Do you need my address?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

My daughter started work at 5.30 am today so I'm off to rescue my car from the car park before the parking wardens ticket it. They come on duty at 8am. JoesDad is giving me a lift on his way to work


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> My daughter started work at 5.30 am today so I'm off to rescue my car from the car park before the parking wardens ticket it. They come on duty at 8am. JoesDad is giving me a lift on his way to work




morning mum. sneaky sneaky;P


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good morning John. Have you got anything planned for today?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Have you got anything planned for today?




allo  

been putting off tidying up the man cave, think i'll tackle that. other than that, back to trawling netflix. i was going to venture out but its not very nice out there:/


----------



## JoesMum

We had a downpour after our amazing sunset. It was at exactly the time JoesDad was trying to get from the train to his car - he drowned!

This morning is bright and clear which is nice. Especially as we've barely had daylight so far this week.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We had a downpour after our amazing sunset. It was at exactly the time JoesDad was trying to get from the train to his car - he drowned!
> 
> This morning is bright and clear which is nice. Especially as we've barely had daylight so far this week.




oh my, typical isn't it . poor joes dad  do you have much to do today?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We had a downpour after our amazing sunset. It was at exactly the time JoesDad was trying to get from the train to his car - he drowned!
> 
> This morning is bright and clear which is nice. Especially as we've barely had daylight so far this week.


Poor JoesDad! Glad he was resuscitated to give you a ride this morning 

Good morning, everyone! 

Yesterday afternoon I had a date with succulents (and a couple of former colleagues).



Succulents are not exactly my thing, but it's nice to try something new every once in a while


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> oh my, typical isn't it . poor joes dad  do you have much to do today?


I have a list... there's no ironing on it, but that's as good as it gets


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Poor JoesDad! Glad he was resuscitated to give you a ride this morning
> 
> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I had a date with succulents (and a couple of former colleagues).
> View attachment 192456
> 
> 
> Succulents are not exactly my thing, but it's nice to try something new every once in a while




another face to the name  ooo laa laa . 

how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I have a list... there's no ironing on it, but that's as good as it gets




a day of rest and leisure sounds on the cards?


----------



## johnandjade

fido bathed and his landscaping done, degus seen to... washing up done, kitchen tidy and rubbish taken out... living room all squared up and swept out.... degu poos are a part of life now! 

sod it... feet up!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh, i also cut my head open while cleaning out fido... pulled my head out his house and misjudged:/ burst it open on the top glass runner! silly me.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a day of rest and leisure sounds on the cards?


Not exactly! Well not today anyway. Treats tomorrow and Saturday. 

Tomorrow we're taking our children to Frankie & Benny's and then to the cinema to see Fantastic Beasts. 

I know! The youngest is 20  But they're the Potter generation and we have had a family outing doing a cinema / F&B combo for years! 



johnandjade said:


> oh, i also cut my head open while cleaning out fido... pulled my head out his house and misjudged:/ burst it open on the top glass runner! silly me.


That's as daft as spuds mum's hospital trip after cutting her hand on her phone charger! And no less painful


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> oh, i also cut my head open while cleaning out fido... pulled my head out his house and misjudged:/ burst it open on the top glass runner! silly me.


Oh dear. Vacations are dangerous.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Not exactly! Well not today anyway. Treats tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> Tomorrow we're taking our children to Frankie & Benny's and then to the cinema to see Fantastic Beasts.
> 
> I know! The youngest is 20  But they're the Potter generation and we have had a family outing doing a cinema / F&B combo for years!
> 
> 
> That's as daft as spuds mum's hospital trip after cutting her hand on her phone charger! And no less painful




i still have nasty scabby bits on my head, and a new one... its not from shaving so i'm going to need to get it looked at (been a while now) 


i love frakie and bennys! its like stepping back in time . the bacon and cheesy chips are phenomenal!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Vacations are dangerous.




it can't do any damage, nothing up there... it wasn't blood that came out, just air


----------



## johnandjade

a wee surprise ordered for jade


----------



## johnandjade

i really have a warped sense of humour....



i'm waiting on a jason hockey mask, hope i still have a pair of overalls.. i would hate to live with me!! at least it's not boring


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
No rats today.
Either I've captured them all, or the rest of them smartened up.
Also, no duck poop on my front porch. Very little anyway. I've asked my neighbor to stop feeding them and noticed that his porch had about a 1/2" thick layer of Muscovy crap on it. Duck poop makes tortoise poo look attractive.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i really have a warped sense of humour....
> View attachment 192459
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on a jason hockey mask, hope i still have a pair of overalls.. i would hate to live with me!! at least it's not boring


The shoes are too comical for an axe murderer. Wear boots.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> No rats today.
> Either I've captured them all, or the rest of them smartened up.
> Also, no duck poop on my front porch. Very little anyway. I've asked my neighbor to stop feeding them and noticed that his porch had about a 1/2" thick layer of Muscovy crap on it. Duck poop makes tortoise poo look attractive.




good morning mr ed! how are you today? i'll bet word is out in the rat world, hopefully they will stay away. 
ducks now? that has an easy solution...


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The shoes are too comical for an axe murderer. Wear boots.




its my slippers i have a good pair of serial killer boots


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Those would do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ducks here are very common. Muscovy and now Egyptian geese. That aren't actually geese. They are everywhere. They can actually fly. But most just waddle about, dropping gifts.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those would do.




just waiting on reports of one of the creepy clowns here... i'll beat them at their own game


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> just waiting on reports of one of the creepy clowns here... i'll beat them at their own game


I've heard less and less about the clowns. 
Too many clown stories in our recent elections, probably.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ducks here are very common. Muscovy and now Egyptian geese. That aren't actually geese. They are everywhere. They can actually fly. But most just waddle about, dropping gifts.




how thoughtful of them have problems with seagulls at work... 

get this, one of the sales feeds them, then complains about the cars having being used for target practice?! they also attacked the polish lad, so we call them racist seagulls now.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've heard less and less about the clowns.
> Too many clown stories in our recent elections, probably.




sent an email, not sure if ok to post.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sent a sea gull cure in a P.M.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sent a sea gull cure in a P.M.




hee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

finally getting to put in the plant clones into fidos house. his new hide is alot better, not as high a drop, and still enough room to sit on looking out the window.



have ordered a big plastic tube, hopefully it's going to be large enough to make some tunnels


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've found that tortoises have issues with walking in tubes, being round and all.
I've always cut them in half and laid them down on flat stones or cement. For this, the tubes have to be pretty large. Mine are 20" drainage pipes.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've found that tortoises have issues with walking in tubes, being round and all.
> I've always cut them in half and laid them down on flat stones or cement. For this, the tubes have to be pretty large. Mine are 20" drainage pipes.




understood. thank you . want to make a sort of borrow into his hide.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello roommates


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hello roommates




hello mom! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

we will have to have a PM with everyone who is in for sending cards, to share addresses. 

... mine is PO BOX 666


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hello mom! how are you today?


I'm good, just working. How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good, just working. How are you?




sat with a bright yellow bear onsie on (a charity for kids mascot) watching terrible films  , i'm having a 'non day' . 

hope work will pass quickly enough


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> sat with a bright yellow bear onsie on (a charity for kids mascot) watching terrible films  , i'm having a 'non day' .
> 
> hope work will pass quickly enough


I love non days


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I love non days


----------



## AZtortMom

LOL! That's epic!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> LOL! That's epic!!


the reality isn't quite as glamorous... oven pizza for brunch, glued to the sofa, terrible fims.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do you need my address?


Good morning, Bea! 
No, I'm already in possession of that information.
Just wondering how I can make a wad of cash out of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> My daughter started work at 5.30 am today so I'm off to rescue my car from the car park before the parking wardens ticket it. They come on duty at 8am. JoesDad is giving me a lift on his way to work


Good morning, Linda.
Blimey, Kent gets up early!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good morning, John.
Enjoying your break ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Enjoying your break ?




sure am  , having a 'non day'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Poor JoesDad! Glad he was resuscitated to give you a ride this morning
> 
> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I had a date with succulents (and a couple of former colleagues).
> View attachment 192456
> 
> 
> Succulents are not exactly my thing, but it's nice to try something new every once in a while


Good afternoon, Lena.
Were the succulents interesting conversationists ?
I guess they talk a lot about the weather ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have a list... there's no ironing on it, but that's as good as it gets


wifey spends hours making lists. 
She spends more time doing this than doing the things on them which mostly never get done.
But it keeps her off the streets.
.


----------



## johnandjade

my little tree almost died , i've managed to save it i hope.



all new growth, was nothing at all 



now on top of fido for heat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh, i also cut my head open while cleaning out fido... pulled my head out his house and misjudged:/ burst it open on the top glass runner! silly me.


Crikey!
You're getting as accident prone as Spud's Mum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not exactly! Well not today anyway. Treats tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> Tomorrow we're taking our children to Frankie & Benny's and then to the cinema to see Fantastic Beasts.
> 
> I know! The youngest is 20  But they're the Potter generation and we have had a family outing doing a cinema / F&B combo for years!
> 
> 
> That's as daft as spuds mum's hospital trip after cutting her hand on her phone charger! And no less painful


SNAPish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really have a warped sense of humour....
> View attachment 192459
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on a jason hockey mask, hope i still have a pair of overalls.. i would hate to live with me!! at least it's not boring


You do live with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> No rats today.
> Either I've captured them all, or the rest of them smartened up.
> Also, no duck poop on my front porch. Very little anyway. I've asked my neighbor to stop feeding them and noticed that his porch had about a 1/2" thick layer of Muscovy crap on it. Duck poop makes tortoise poo look attractive.


Good morning, Ed.
When i was a wee creature, we had a duck called Clara.
One of those big white farmyard ducks, seemed huge to me.
It was very friendly to everyone except my gran whom it hated and pecked until blood was drawn. 
Don't remember it pooing, but guess it must have. 
We kept ducks later, and yes duck and goose poo is not high on my list of delightful things.


----------



## johnandjade

tad cold in here, i now have on 2 onsie's... doesn't that make a 'twosie' ? 

jade has a bit of a cold  , wil be home for lunch soon so i need to fire up the heater, boil up the kettle for tea and make her some chicken soup, i make a good housewife so i do! 

hopefully she'll appreciate the gesture if nothing else


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally getting to put in the plant clones into fidos house. his new hide is alot better, not as high a drop, and still enough room to sit on looking out the window.
> View attachment 192469
> 
> 
> have ordered a big plastic tube, hopefully it's going to be large enough to make some tunnels


How splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've found that tortoises have issues with walking in tubes, being round and all.
> I've always cut them in half and laid them down on flat stones or cement. For this, the tubes have to be pretty large. Mine are 20" drainage pipes.


Good point.
Well made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello roommates


Good morning, Noel. 
Happy Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my little tree almost died , i've managed to save it i hope.
> View attachment 192473
> 
> 
> all new growth, was nothing at all
> View attachment 192474
> 
> 
> now on top of fido for heat.
> View attachment 192475


Yes, it looks like it's quite happy now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tad cold in here, i now have on 2 onsie's... doesn't that make a 'twosie' ?
> 
> jade has a bit of a cold  , wil be home for lunch soon so i need to fire up the heater, boil up the kettle for tea and make her some chicken soup, i make a good housewife so i do!
> 
> hopefully she'll appreciate the gesture if nothing else


Snake Eyes! 
A double onesie.


----------



## johnandjade

thought ruined, she called asking me to put on the soup


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my little tree almost died , i've managed to save it i hope.
> View attachment 192473
> 
> 
> all new growth, was nothing at all
> View attachment 192474
> 
> 
> now on top of fido for heat.
> View attachment 192475


Maybe it could meet up for a date with Lena's succulents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off out to play basketball with Tidgy. 
i'll be back in a bit but then have a lesson this afternoon. 
Have fun!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe it could meet up for a date with Lena's succulents.


I've got 3 of those succulents. 
They are wonderful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I've got 3 of those succulents.
> They are wonderful


Crikey! 
We can start a succulent internet dating site.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> We can start a succulent internet dating site.


Indeed


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've heard less and less about the clowns.
> Too many clown stories in our recent elections, probably.


SO TRUE!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Were the succulents interesting conversationists ?
> I guess they talk a lot about the weather ?


Hello, Adam!

Actually many of them were quite sharp.


----------



## Moozillion

We seem to be having a minor epidemic of injuries here at CDR right now. Last night I was using the mandoline to slice apples thinly for an apple tart, and  deftly sliced off a bit of my right index finger. Ouch!!
I WAS going to call it Apple Tart Surprise, but managed to find the skin flap that had been cut off, so it was just plain Apple Tart.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> We seem to be having a minor epidemic of injuries here at CDR right now. Last night I was using the mandoline to slice apples thinly for an apple tart, and  deftly sliced off a bit of my right index finger. Ouch!!
> I WAS going to call it Apple Tart Surprise, but managed to find the skin flap that had been cut off, so it was just plain Apple Tart.


Oh no! I hope you're ok!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> We seem to be having a minor epidemic of injuries here at CDR right now. Last night I was using the mandoline to slice apples thinly for an apple tart, and  deftly sliced off a bit of my right index finger. Ouch!!
> I WAS going to call it Apple Tart Surprise, but managed to find the skin flap that had been cut off, so it was just plain Apple Tart.




ouch!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Adam!
> 
> Actually many of them were quite sharp.


And some juicy topics came up ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We seem to be having a minor epidemic of injuries here at CDR right now. Last night I was using the mandoline to slice apples thinly for an apple tart, and  deftly sliced off a bit of my right index finger. Ouch!!
> I WAS going to call it Apple Tart Surprise, but managed to find the skin flap that had been cut off, so it was just plain Apple Tart.


Should've put it back in again.
Extra protein. 
Everyone be careful out there! 
Household objects are dangerous and out to get you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back from Tidgy Quality Time. 
Then a bit of carpet beating.
The carpet won, so it was not really beaten..
Lesson in 35 minutes, though this student is invariably late.
Cancelled her last three


----------



## Kristoff

Another turn for the worse in my quest for the CITES permit - looks like the pet relocation company won't be able to help me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 192488
> 
> Another turn for the worse in my quest for the CITES permit - looks like the pet relocation company won't be able to help me.


Oh , dear. 
What about the pet shops and breeders ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh , dear.
> What about the pet shops and breeders ?


That'll be my next step.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That'll be my next step.


You got the list I e-mailed ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You got the list I e-mailed ?


Yes, thank you. Will look into how legit they are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student 10 minutes late and counting.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student 10 minutes late and counting.


Need one of these?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay says Hello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Need one of these?
> View attachment 192490


Ha de ha!
I just use my ashtray!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192493
> 
> Jay says Hello


Hello, Jay, you beautiful tort!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192493
> 
> Jay says Hello



hello there jay


----------



## johnandjade

jade due home soon, hopefully with beer


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.​


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192493
> 
> Jay says Hello


So cute. GOD bless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> all at CDR.​


Good evening, Gillian.
Good evening, Oli.
Hope you are both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Good evening, Oli.
> Hope you are both well.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

We're fine though it's getting colder and colder here......brrrrr. Temp reached a maximum of ONLY 19 deg C today.  What's the weather like back in Morocco these days?

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> We're fine though it's getting colder and colder here......brrrrr. Temp reached a maximum of ONLY 19 deg C today.  What's the weather like back in Morocco these days?
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Today was 23°C here. 
Dropping to about 10° tonight which is pretty chilly for here. 
Brrrr, indeed.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
Hopefully the stronger tape will keep me connected for bit longer
- it's a real pain not being able to charge the battery.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> ...
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.



Oli is a naughty boy! 

Hope you're both well and warm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> Hopefully the stronger tape will keep me connected for bit longer
> - it's a real pain not being able to charge the battery.


Good evening, Lyn.
Hope you can manage to be here for a while. 
Though I'm watching Barbarella with wifey in a minute.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today was 23°C here.
> Dropping to about 10° tonight which is pretty chilly for here.
> Brrrr, indeed.


23 deg C is nice and warm, isn't it? Here in Amman temp drops to only 8 deg C at night.  Can't imagine Dec, Jan and Feb.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> Hopefully the stronger tape will keep me connected for bit longer
> - it's a real pain not being able to charge the battery.


What laptop is it Lyn? I umm have a collection of useful wires accumulated over the years... I can't help it; it's my trade. I might have something that will do the job

A photo of the power pack label will help too


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Oli is a naughty boy!
> 
> Hope you're both well and warm


Good evening Lena, hope you're all well back there. 

Oh, Oli definitely is naughty, and he's a spoiled brat too.  Wait till he gets MARRIED to TIDGY. He'll then behave himself, I bet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 23 deg C is nice and warm, isn't it? Here in Amman temp drops to only 8 deg C at night.  Can't imagine Dec, Jan and Feb.


It's all comparative. 
Your temps will sound positively summery to our British and some of our American friends right now..


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's all comparative.
> Your temps will sound positively summery to our British and some of our American friends right now..


They do!

23C is a distant dream!  10C is a possible, but not likely, high for the day


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's all comparative.
> Your temps will sound positively summery to our British and some of our American friends right now..



I do see you point, but don't forget the DESERT climate, here-UGH!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lena, hope you're all well back there.
> 
> Oh, Oli definitely is naughty, and he's a spoiled brat too.  Wait till he gets MARRIED to TIDGY. He'll then behave himself, I bet.


I think they're still a bit young for that at the moment. 
And I'm not sure marriage makes one behave any better. 
Ow! 
Sorry, wifey, yes it does.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> They do!
> 
> 23C is a distant dream!  10C is a possible, but not likely, high for the day


Good evening Linda, hope you are well.

Visit one of the Gulf states, where temp reaches 50 deg C and sometimes more; and then talk about a dream.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, Barbarella.(which i don't particularly like)
See you in a bit Roommates!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> What laptop is it Lyn? I umm have a collection of useful wires accumulated over the years... I can't help it; it's my trade. I might have something that will do the job
> 
> A photo of the power pack label will help too


Thanks Linda but its an internal part I need - the plastic centre of the jack on the side that the cable connects to has snapped, so it won't hold the 'plug'(?) I have contacted a few spares companies who say they don't stock it but will try to track it down for me. Dell haven't even bothered replying! I will try ringing them on the weekend they can't ignore me then - I hope!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, Barbarella.(which i don't particularly like)
> See you in a bit Roommates!


I like that song they sing in it
"I met him on a Monday and my heart stood still
Duran ( ran ran ran) Duran (ran ran)"


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Linda but its an internal part I need - the plastic centre of the jack on the side that the cable connects to has snapped, so it won't hold the 'plug'(?) I have contacted a few spares companies who say they don't stock it but will try to track it down for me. Dell haven't even bothered replying! I will try ringing them in the weekend they can't ignore me then - I hope!


I have a couple of old dells lying round unused that can be taken apart if necessary. What's the model?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they're still a bit young for that at the moment.
> And I'm not sure marriage makes one behave any better.
> Ow!
> Sorry, wifey, yes it does.


Adam, it's Tidgy who has to decide, whether or not it's early. 

Does marriage make one behave or not? Make your mind up!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's all comparative.
> Your temps will sound positively summery to our British and some of our American friends right now..


We've had what has been described as 'Tornados' destroy quite a few caravans in Clarach Bay near Aberystwyth and wreak havoc all over Wales and the Midlands today!!
The weather girl said they were squalls with 94 mph winds,


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have a couple of old dells lying round unused that can be taken apart if necessary. What's the model?


It's an Inspiron 17something - will have to check
but now you come to mention it we have a laptop graveyard in school with lots of Dells
I'll take mine in tomorrow and speak to the IT technician, maybe he can find me one.
But if not and you can help that would be great.
Thanks LInda


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's an Inspiron 17something - will have to check
> but now you come to mention it we have a laptop graveyard in school with lots of Dells


Yeah, it's um 'a feature' of us techs. We accumulate these graveyards. Ask your tech if they're on edugeek. If they are they'll know me by another name


----------



## Lyn W

I will do, that would be funny if we had a mutual acquaintance!

Our IT equipment all has to be returned to the LEA for decommissioning (another word for scraping rather than repairing)
They don't collect them very often though so we end up with a mountain of the stuff.


----------



## Lyn W

Right time for tea/breakfast - bran flakes tonight I think!
I'll be back later.
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, it's Tidgy who has to decide, whether or not it's early.
> 
> Does marriage make one behave or not? Make your mind up!


wifey has decided it doesn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We've had what has been described as 'Tornados' destroy quite a few caravans in Clarach Bay near Aberystwyth and wreak havoc all over Wales and the Midlands today!!
> The weather girl said they were squalls with 94 mph winds,


wifey said about this.
Golly! 
Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey has decided it doesn't.


Haven't you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Haven't you?


I just do what i'm told.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just do what i'm told.


Hmmm


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just do what i'm told.


Lucky Wifey. She definitely has an obedient husband.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm


Hi Linda.

I agree with that "hmmmmmmm."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm


When it's convenient.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky Wifey. She definitely has an obedient husband.


I think Tidgy dictates our life more than anything.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Tidgy dictates our life more than anything.


I feel like house keeping and a chef to my torts. Sometimes a doorman


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I feel like house keeping and a chef to my torts. Sometimes a doorman


Yeah, but worth every minute and little piece of effort.


----------



## JoesMum

Awww. They took the dubious seller's post down. And we were having such fun 

I don't get to play with scammers on my moderator forum. Although I did have an entertaining run-in with someone trying to advertise by stealth today. It's always fun when you can tell them exactly you are via a couple of google searches. Salesmen are rubbish at lying  "I work in a school" ... NOT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Awww. They took the dubious seller's post down. And we were having such fun
> 
> I don't get to play with scammers on my moderator forum. Although I did have an entertaining run-in with someone trying to advertise by stealth today. It's always fun when you can tell them exactly you are via a couple of google searches. Salesmen are rubbish at lying  "I work in a school" ... NOT!


Saw the beginning of that thread. 
Most amusing. 
I used to do telesales and was a great liar.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saw the beginning of that thread.
> Most amusing.
> I used to do telesales and was a great liar.


First port of call IP address to check posting location. It can be got round, a spammer's trick, but not something a real salesman trying not to pay for advertising does. 
- Claimed location California. IP location India. Spammer. Obliterate immediately. 
- Claimed location London. Actual location London. Advertiser. 

For the advertiser a little Google research using their email address and other registration clues reveals their real identity. 

It's quite satisfying to tell someone that's arguing with you that "so your name and email address being the same as that of the sales manager of ABC Corp is a coincidence?" They usually go away quite quickly 

We even have a tool called spam-o-matic. If we kill someone off with that it prevents the person registering on other sites that use spam-o-matic. It's great 

I'm a horrible woman


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> First port of call IP address to check posting location. It can be got round, a spammer's trick, but not something a real salesman trying not to pay for advertising does.
> - Claimed location California. IP location India. Spammer. Obliterate immediately.
> - Claimed location London. Actual location London. Advertiser.
> 
> For the advertiser a little Google research using their email address and other registration clues reveals their real identity.
> 
> It's quite satisfying to tell someone that's arguing with you that "so your name and email address being the same as that of the sales manager of ABC Corp is a coincidence?" They usually go away quite quickly
> 
> We even have a tool called spam-o-matic. If we kill someone off with that it prevents the person registering on other sites that use spam-o-matic. It's great
> 
> I'm a horrible woman


Sounds terrific to me! 
I'd love that power.
How wonderful technology is.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds terrific to me!
> I'd love that power.
> How wonderful technology is.


The thing is that I moderate a technical IT forum and these people seem to think we won't be able to work out what they're up to. 

The Year 9s (13-14 year olds) in the schools many of us work in are better at hiding their traces. And we spend all day every day protecting the school networks from them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The thing is that I moderate a technical IT forum and these people seem to think we won't be able to work out what they're up to.
> 
> The Year 9s (13-14 year olds) in the schools many of us work in are better at hiding their traces. And we spend all day every day protecting the school networks from them!


I wouldn't know where to start with any of it. 
i'll stick to my fossils and taxonomy. 
And I'm not from Cameroon.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed now. Have a good evening/day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. Have a good evening/day


In the absence of Lyn, I'll play the Welsh person.
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly. 
Watched Barbarella.( okay in places, but not my cup of tea) 
Then "Tales of the Black Freighter" ( cartoon from Watchmen) (moderate) 
Then Doctor Who "The Mutants" Episode 5 (terrible) . 
On to Under The Hood about the Minutemen (original Watchmen) in a minute.
I am beginning to blend into my sofa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's gone quiet again so back to bacteria for me.
Night night Roommates.
Sleep well and see you on Friday.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Roomies!
Sweet dreams!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 192258
> 
> This is where I found Kristoff. This empty lot adjacent to the bazaar fills up with cars later in the day.



Another view of Kristoff's rescue site - early Friday morning. 


Even if I can't get around the bureaucratic complications with the permit, I can't say I regret getting him out of there. 

Shopping done. Time to work. Wishing everyone a great Friday!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

It's Friday again. 

My weekend kind of starts today. 

Firstly shopping with my daughter (I need her student discount card )

Then son has a half day at work so he'll be home mid afternoon. This evening Mummy and Daddy are taking their children to Frankie and Benny's and then the cinema just like the olden days 

Tomorrow I'm going to watch tennis. JoesDad and I are going to the O2 (formerly known as the Millennium Dome - it's in Greenwich, East London) to see the ATP semi finals and I am very excited! In case anyone hadn't picked it up by now, I love watching tennis. Seeing it at the venue rather than on tv is a real treat


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! had a few adult beverages last night and kipped on the armadillo... again, that's the last 2 nights. i have been thoughtful and let jade sleep in peace as she's working and didn't want to disturb her. 

had dreams of sweeping up sand from the degus?!? today im going to stick down the rugs with double sided tape for car registration plates.. i have to stand on them legs apart to stop it moving and hoover in between my legs! (honestly) so a simple solution, all be it extreme... have threatened them with hammer and nails before! grrr! tattoo touched in today as well. got asked to work tomorrow in base last night as well :/


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Another view of Kristoff's rescue site - early Friday morning.
> View attachment 192518
> 
> Even if I can't get around the bureaucratic complications with the permit, I can't say I regret getting him out of there.
> 
> Shopping done. Time to work. Wishing everyone a great Friday!




happy friday!!!  krisroff is a lucky tort, good save


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It's Friday again.
> 
> My weekend kind of starts today.
> 
> Firstly shopping with my daughter (I need her student discount card )
> 
> Then son has a half day at work so he'll be home mid afternoon. This evening Mummy and Daddy are taking their children to Frankie and Benny's and then the cinema just like the olden days
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to watch tennis. JoesDad and I are going to the O2 (formerly known as the Millennium Dome - it's in Greenwich, East London) to see the ATP semi finals and I am very excited! In case anyone hadn't picked it up by now, I love watching tennis. Seeing it at the venue rather than on tv is a real treat




morning mum 

oohhh sneaky sneaky, very well played wonder if the card gets a discount at the pics or restaurant. 


sounds like you all will have a great night , perhaps you could take joe in a cool box so he doesn't miss out


----------



## johnandjade

i don't want to work tomorrow



i'm already thinking of suggesting people to call


----------



## johnandjade

brilliant http://stv.tv/news/west-central/137...bber-chased-by-shop-worker-with-plastic-fork/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Another view of Kristoff's rescue site - early Friday morning.
> View attachment 192518
> 
> Even if I can't get around the bureaucratic complications with the permit, I can't say I regret getting him out of there.
> 
> Shopping done. Time to work. Wishing everyone a great Friday!


Good afternoon, Lena.
I think about everyone on this forum would have done the same and many other people too.
No choice in the matter for people like us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It's Friday again.
> 
> My weekend kind of starts today.
> 
> Firstly shopping with my daughter (I need her student discount card )
> 
> Then son has a half day at work so he'll be home mid afternoon. This evening Mummy and Daddy are taking their children to Frankie and Benny's and then the cinema just like the olden days
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to watch tennis. JoesDad and I are going to the O2 (formerly known as the Millennium Dome - it's in Greenwich, East London) to see the ATP semi finals and I am very excited! In case anyone hadn't picked it up by now, I love watching tennis. Seeing it at the venue rather than on tv is a real treat


Sounds like a super weekend! 
Good morning, Linda.
Not sure i'll have time to watch the tennis, but i'll keep an eye on it.
Cricket's more my thing.
England currently being hammered by India.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like a super weekend!
> Good morning, Linda.
> Not sure i'll have time to watch the tennis, but i'll keep an eye on it.
> Cricket's more my thing.
> England currently being hammered by India.


Yes, I have been keeping an eye on the score. Not good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! had a few adult beverages last night and kipped on the armadillo... again, that's the last 2 nights. i have been thoughtful and let jade sleep in peace as she's working and didn't want to disturb her.
> 
> had dreams of sweeping up sand from the degus?!? today im going to stick down the rugs with double sided tape for car registration plates.. i have to stand on them legs apart to stop it moving and hoover in between my legs! (honestly) so a simple solution, all be it extreme... have threatened them with hammer and nails before! grrr! tattoo touched in today as well. got asked to work tomorrow in base last night as well :/


Good afternoon, John. 
Are you going to do the shift tomorrow or pretend you're away somewhere ?
I have a lesson in an hour - Jane Eyre again and then later this afternoon Phrasal verbs with another student. 
Add in Tidgy time and wifay time and that's my day done.
Not sure about the evening yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant http://stv.tv/news/west-central/137...bber-chased-by-shop-worker-with-plastic-fork/


Hmmmmmmmm.
Brave ?
or stupid ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Are you going to do the shift tomorrow or pretend you're away somewhere ?
> I have a lesson in an hour - Jane Eyre again and then later this afternoon Phrasal verbs with another student.
> Add in Tidgy time and wifay time and that's my day done.
> Not sure about the evening yet.




afternoon mr adam. its my mate asking so i can't say no 

looking like an early night for me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> Brave ?
> or stupid ?




bit of both


----------



## johnandjade

just had a radox bath  , stess and muscle soak.. no beer so had to have a coffee:/ , an americano and then this came on the radio 






i always picture the 'braking bad' scene now with it


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> bit of both


It's a shame there's no cctv footage 

I don't think she was dealing with a criminal mastermind though. He had a mate by the shop door apparently. I suspect her death stare would have been enough to stop this one. 

Apparently his DNA was on the sword and the clothing abandoned with it, but he denied it.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's a shame there's no cctv footage
> 
> I don't think she was dealing with a criminal mastermind though. He had a mate by the shop door apparently. I suspect her death stare would have been enough to stop this one.
> 
> Apparently his DNA was on the sword and the clothing abandoned with it, but he denied it.




silly person! indeed hardly up there with scaramanga


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon mr adam. its my mate asking so i can't say no
> 
> looking like an early night for me


Hmmmmmm.
Not sure a 'mate' should be putting you in that position. 
he knows you're on hols but can't say no. 
Sounds like taking advantage to me.


----------



## JoesMum

You are not obliged to cover and that holiday will still have to be taken

In the words of Zammo "Just say No!"

You're busy tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

i do need a new job don't i


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You are not obliged to cover and that holiday will still have to be taken
> 
> In the words of Zammo "Just say No!"
> 
> You're busy tomorrow


Hmmmmm.
I think Zammo ended up dead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do need a new job don't i


YUP!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YUP!




donkey washer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> donkey washer


Fossil hunting assistant ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fossil hunting assistant ?



even better


----------



## johnandjade

so my mate hasn't to ask anyone to work tomorrow who doesn't work there... eh i don't work there!!?! 

madness, i'm digging my heels in!


----------



## johnandjade

time to get my arm coloured in


----------



## johnandjade

aww done, he re inked the whole lot.



no charge, but i gave him a tenner, i always keep them happy


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> aww done, he re inked the whole lot.
> View attachment 192525
> 
> 
> no charge, but i gave him a tenner, i always keep them happy


Pink Floyd?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Pink Floyd?




yip ;P. think i may get the rainbow with the triangle underneath it in the future. i want to go get another now!!


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter came from kindergarten with a mini-"book" about herself and Elsa. Notice she felt the need to add hair to the tort to make sure Elsa looks feminine enough


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 192526
> 
> Daughter came from kindergarten with a mini-"book" about herself and Elsa. Notice she felt the need to add hair to the tort to make sure Elsa looks feminine enough





brilliant that's definitely one for the fridge;P


----------



## johnandjade

ahh, first pint done  having another as i enjoy the first so much. going to try my luck at the blackjack machine next door then have a sunbed i think.


----------



## johnandjade

so everyone who is in for sending cards this year, should we just make a PM with us all to give our addresses?


----------



## johnandjade

oh my it's cold


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> oh my it's cold


It barely touched 7C as a high here today. The temperature is dropping again already. 

Mum's having another snow day in Buxton


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so my mate hasn't to ask anyone to work tomorrow who doesn't work there... eh i don't work there!!?!
> 
> madness, i'm digging my heels in!


Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 192526
> 
> Daughter came from kindergarten with a mini-"book" about herself and Elsa. Notice she felt the need to add hair to the tort to make sure Elsa looks feminine enough


Interesting child psychology. 
A good picture.
The others will tell you how great my drawings are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so everyone who is in for sending cards this year, should we just make a PM with us all to give our addresses?


Trouble is you can only have a maximum of six people involved in a PM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It barely touched 7C as a high here today. The temperature is dropping again already.
> 
> Mum's having another snow day in Buxton


I don't miss your winters.
One of the reasons I've spent so much time living in hot countries.
Saudi, Thailand and now Morocco.
Mind you I lived in Poland for a bit. 
After the first winter, I left.
What was i thinking ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trouble is you can only have a maximum of six people involved in a PM




how do we work the logistics of it do you think? one person takes all info and passes on?


----------



## johnandjade

no win in the bookies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how do we work the logistics of it do you think? one person takes all info and passes on?


John, Yvonne has done a test and found she can invite lots of people into a PM.
However, we don't know if we mere mortals can do this.
So I suggest you start a PM and see if you can invite everybody in for the Crimbo card thingy.
I'm going to be busy with the TORTOISE.
If you don't want to organize it, then Yvonne has gladly volunteered to help us .


----------



## JoesMum

Surely only the organiser should have the addresses? Everyone doesn't need to see all the addresses!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John, Yvonne has done a test and found she can invite lots of people into a PM.
> However, we don't know if we mere mortals can do this.
> So I suggest you start a PM and see if you can invite everybody in for the Crimbo card thingy.
> I'm going to be busy with the TORTOISE.
> If you don't want to organize it, then Yvonne has gladly volunteered to help us .




sounds like a window of opertunity, if not i will


----------



## johnandjade

well i gave in, got an electric vapour cigarette


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Surely only the organiser should have the addresses? Everyone doesn't need to see all the addresses!


Yep, you're probably right.
So how does it work ?


----------



## johnandjade

got jade, stake dinner at the pub


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like a window of opertunity, if not i will


I have tried and it won't let me invite more than 5 in. 
i'm just waiting ti see if one of those I've invited can invite others in!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have tried and it won't let me invite more than 5 in.
> i'm just waiting ti see if one of those I've invited can invite others in!





Nope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta go, student has arrived.


----------



## JoesMum

I tried in the browser as well as the app, but there's no invite others. 

Do we have some other messaging platform in common?

Skype for example can be used to send text messages between groups. 

I don't think we have enough smartphone users for Whatsapp. iMessage requires everyone to have an Apple device and Facebook messenger won't have enough people on it either.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> brilliant that's definitely one for the fridge;P


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Surely only the organiser should have the addresses? Everyone doesn't need to see all the addresses!


This sounds the most practical option


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Surely only the organiser should have the addresses? Everyone doesn't need to see all the addresses!



I thought the idea was you all would be sending each other cards??? But I usually only read the current page, so I probably missed the page where you discussed it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 192535




knew it!!  love the magnets;P


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




evenooning mom


----------



## johnandjade

off to get tattooed again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well i gave in, got an electric vapour cigarette


I didn't realize you'd given up smoking ?
I saw these in 2013 when I was in Blighty, but never tried one.
Any good ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got jade, stake dinner at the pub


Lucky girl.
I presume you had one as well ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I tried in the browser as well as the app, but there's no invite others.
> 
> Do we have some other messaging platform in common?
> 
> Skype for example can be used to send text messages between groups.
> 
> I don't think we have enough smartphone users for Whatsapp. iMessage requires everyone to have an Apple device and Facebook messenger won't have enough people on it either.


I don't do anything except Fossil Forum and this. 
And e-mail.
No Skype, it's blocked in Morocco as are most of those things.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, gang.
Another night with no rat in my trap. Maybe I got them all.
Today is nice and cool so I intend to do some digging and replace some sprinkler heads in my lawn. At least that's the plan. My back might have other plans. We'll see...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 192529
> 
> Nope


Thanks.
But it was a fun experiment.
I love experiments.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello there, Noel
Happy Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 192535


Saltire fridge magnet! 
John will be pleased.


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> off to get tattooed again!


Good luck!


----------



## Squirt16

My tort has just had HER microchip I was so shocked to find out squirt is actually a female


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> Another night with no rat in my trap. Maybe I got them all.
> Today is nice and cool so I intend to do some digging and replace some sprinkler heads in my lawn. At least that's the plan. My back might have other plans. We'll see...


Afternoon, Ed.
I'm still of the opinion the intelligent ones have survived and that you're selectively breeding super-intelligent rats.
But I hope you're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> My tort has just had HER microchip I was so shocked to find out squirt is actually a female


Good evening! 
At least you don't have to change the name.


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> My tort has just had HER microchip I was so shocked to find out squirt is actually a female


Squirt is far too small to sex I think. They all look female for several years. Not even a vet can tell yet.


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> Squirt is far too small to sex I think. They all look female for several years.


Oh do you think!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening!
> At least you don't have to change the name.


Yes, it's a shame about her stitch though


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> Oh do you think!


Definitely! They don't show male traits until they're near full size. Squirt has a lot of growing to do yet. Maybe 3 or 4 years - could be more.

It's a size thing rather than age.


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> Definitely! They don't show male traits until they're near full size. Squirt has a lot of growing to do yet. Maybe 3 or 4 years - could be more.


Aww thank you for the advice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Squirt is far too small to sex I think. They all look female for several years. Not even a vet can tell yet.


x-ray ?


----------



## Kristoff

@Tidgy's Dad, I've just left the conversation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Yes, it's a shame about her stitch though


Soon be gone. 
And I think microchipping is a very good idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> @Tidgy's Dad, I've just left the conversation


Thanks, Lena.
I'll just pop back and see what happens.
Gosh, this is exciting.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> x-ray ?


Maybe, maybe not. It's soft tissue you'd be looking for and that doesn't show well - especially through a shell. 

And then there's the cost!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soon be gone.
> And I think microchipping is a very good idea.


I do too but I'm a bit worried for her pain, i don't know wether it's a good idea to let her wonder around on her substrate with the stitch though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It's soft tissue you'd be looking for and that doesn't show well - especially through a shell.
> 
> And then there's the cost!


Bit cheaper than genetic testing though.
Best to just wait.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I do too but I'm a bit worried for her pain, i don't know wether it's a good idea to let her wonder around on her substrate with the stitch though


Didn't the vet mention this ?
When does the stitch come out or is it one that dissolves by itself ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linda, did you successfully manage to leave the conversation or did you get my last alert since you left ?


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Didn't the vet mention this ?
> When does the stitch come out or is it one that dissolves by itself ?


It dissolves by itself but my substrate is bad I realise it's a bit sandy and has some bits of like soil as well as calcium deposit granules for ingestion which is bad, I'm just waiting until they have the coco noir


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Linda, did you successfully manage to leave the conversation or did you get my last alert since you left ?


I think I may have left on the second attempt. I can't see the conversation now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> It dissolves by itself but my substrate is bad I realise it's a bit sandy and has some bits of like soil as well as calcium deposit granules for ingestion which is bad, I'm just waiting until they have the coco noir


It should be fine but you need to replace that substrate asap. 
I'd be tempted to keep the little one on newspaper until you have the coco coir and the stitch has dissolved but then you have a humidity problem. 
Just try to keep the area of the stitch clean, i reckon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think I may have left on the second attempt. I can't see the conversation now


Hmmm.
Lena had a problem leaving, too.
How odd!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Lena had a problem leaving, too.
> How odd!


There are a few things that don't work properly with this forum. I guess Josh doesn't have time to go into detail trying to fix things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There are a few things that don't work properly with this forum. I guess Josh doesn't have time to go into detail trying to fix things.


Indeed.
And it's hardly a huge problem.
Some of the posting photos in galleries issues are more pressing for example. 
You are still showing as a conversation participant, but this may be deliberate to stop people cheating the system and getting unlimited correspondents involved by people leaving and joining when necessary. 
Thank you, again.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It should be fine but you need to replace that substrate asap.
> I'd be tempted to keep the little one on newspaper until you have the coco coir and the stitch has dissolved but then you have a humidity problem.
> Just try to keep the area of the stitch clean, i reckon.


I think I'll keep him on this substrate till I find a garden centre that does coco noir and some orchid moss just because she doesn't eat it and I'm always home , as well as this it does a good job with humidity in the burrows

Is repti bark any good


----------



## JoesMum

Feeling chuffed. Vacuum cleaner now fixed. 

With the help of youtube the problem was diagnosed as the brush motor. 

Got a new assembly from eBay. Back to youtube to remind myself how to get the old one off and then connect the new one. 

I love Dysons they're just bits that plug together. Easy to fix


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Feeling chuffed. Vacuum cleaner now fixed.
> 
> With the help of youtube the problem was diagnosed as the brush motor.
> 
> Got a new assembly from eBay. Back to youtube to remind myself how to get the old one off and then connect the new one.
> 
> I love Dysons they're just bits that plug together. Easy to fix


How splendid.
So many helpful vids on You Tube! 
Don't know how we ever managed before! 
(guess we didn't) 
So now it really does suck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I think I'll keep him on this substrate till I find a garden centre that does coco noir and some orchid moss just because she doesn't eat it and I'm always home , as well as this it does a good job with humidity in the burrows
> 
> Is repti bark any good


I'm not sure, we don't get it here.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure, we don't get it here.


Fair enough, can't seem to find a shop near me with coco coir :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't realize you'd given up smoking ?
> I saw these in 2013 when I was in Blighty, but never tried one.
> Any good ?




i got (ahem) a 'medicinal' one


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> My tort has just had HER microchip I was so shocked to find out squirt is actually a female


wayhey


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> wayhey


Out of my comfort zone!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Definitely! They don't show male traits until they're near full size. Squirt has a lot of growing to do yet. Maybe 3 or 4 years - could be more.
> 
> It's a size thing rather than age.




joke in there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Fair enough, can't seem to find a shop near me with coco coir :/


Apparently Repti bark is just orchid bark under another name. 
It is fine as a substrate but more expensive than buying the same stuff (fir bark) at a garden centre. 
If you've got the money go for it, though some say it doesn't hold humidity as well as coco coir.
I use coir.


----------



## johnandjade

taa daa


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apparently Repti bark is just orchid bark under another name.
> It is fine as a substrate but more expensive than buying the same stuff (fir bark) at a garden centre.
> If you've got the money go for it, though some say it doesn't hold humidity as well as coco coir.
> I use coir.


amazon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got (ahem) a 'medicinal' one


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> taa daa
> View attachment 192547
> 
> View attachment 192548


Ow!
Ow!
Ow! Ow! Ow! 
Looks good, though!


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> amazon!


Thank you


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apparently Repti bark is just orchid bark under another name.
> It is fine as a substrate but more expensive than buying the same stuff (fir bark) at a garden centre.
> If you've got the money go for it, though some say it doesn't hold humidity as well as coco coir.
> I use coir.


Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you


Not a problem, Roommate!


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you




i got coir from there, think was 50lt comprested for around £20


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a problem, Roommate!


Ordering some now !


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you




yip, plenty


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> yip, plenty
> View attachment 192549


Thank you so much!


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you so much!




best thing about the forum, lots of different ideas, you can pinch em all and find what works best for you and our little solar powered friends


----------



## johnandjade

better shot, 




the metallica star . thats 3 different bands now!


----------



## johnandjade

jade got another ear piercing, thats 12 in the ears now!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade got another ear piercing, thats 12 in the ears now!?!


Balanced or is one ear heavier than the other ?
Is her head always tilted ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Balanced or is one ear heavier than the other ?
> Is her head always tilted ?




exactly what i said when she was deciding which ear!


----------



## johnandjade

finally it's starting to arrive!!! couldn't get the T i wanted to send for mrs ed, so go this one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> exactly what i said when she was deciding which ear!


Great minds....................
wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally it's starting to arrive!!! couldn't get the T i wanted to send for mrs ed, so go this one
> View attachment 192552


I went twice with my parents looking for Nessie.
Never saw her though.


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> best thing about the forum, lots of different ideas, you can pinch em all and find what works best for you and our little solar powered friends


I know it's so helpful


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great minds....................
> wibble.




idiots seldom disagree


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went twice with my parents looking for Nessie.
> Never saw her though.[/. she migrates with the haggis


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> I know it's so helpful




gold mine of knowledge and welth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ah, of course!
Silly me!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, of course!
> Silly me!




duh!! . 

came across this the other day and thought of.... 



never watched it though,


----------



## johnandjade

oh, the christmas card exchange!!! i believe was mums idea? or maybe miss lynn?? 

i seen in PM, its not my baby... just call me rosemary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> duh!! .
> 
> came across this the other day and thought of....
> View attachment 192553
> 
> 
> never watched it though,


I wouldn't bother, it looks terrible. 
But I will tell Zac.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh, the christmas card exchange!!! i believe was mums idea? or maybe miss lynn??
> 
> i seen in PM, its not my baby... just call me rosemary.


Ok, Rosemary, I think it was Linda's idea originally.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, Rosemary, I think it was Linda's idea originally.




if mrs yvonnee is happy to run and even join in it would be great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if mrs yvonnee is happy to run and even join in it would be great


For now, I'm sticking to TORTOISE.


----------



## johnandjade

little treat for fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So for anyone else wanting to play Not So Secret Santa, please tell me soon, as you have only two more days to join in the fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For now, I'm sticking to TORTOISE.




what are you thinking for the limit? i'm already scouting ideas ;P


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> little treat for fido
> View attachment 192556
> View attachment 192557


He seems suitably impressed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He seems suitably impressed!




a late treat for him, off to his bed now. still hasn't ventured into his extention yet


----------



## johnandjade

he's stopped trying to eat me since i have changed out the bright yellow onsie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what are you thinking for the limit? i'm already scouting ideas ;P


I was thinking $20 absolute top end , or about £16.
What do you think ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a late treat for him, off to his bed now. still hasn't ventured into his extention yet


Patience, grasshopper.
He will, he will.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was thinking $20 absolute top end , or about £16.
> What do you think ?




sounds fair to me! the shipping is the killer, but i think we all know and accept that. i was very lucky last year, my first parcel never arrived  , HOWEVER.... @Robertchrisroph was kind enough to send ANOTHER for me!! i still have my silver dollars on my shelf of fun stuff . you truly went above and beyond sir, thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds fair to me! the shipping is the killer, but i think we all know and accept that. i was very lucky last year, my first parcel never arrived  , HOWEVER.... @Robertchrisroph was kind enough to send ANOTHER for me!! i still have my silver dollars on my shelf of fun stuff . you truly went above and beyond sir, thank you


Yes, he comes across as a rather splendid fellow.
i remember seeing his wedding photos somewhere ?


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> gold mine of knowledge and welth


Trust me, I'm only 16 so have lots to learn !


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> little treat for fido
> View attachment 192556
> View attachment 192557


Beautiful tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Trust me, I'm only 16 so have lots to learn !


We are all still learning.
No one knows it all and there is still much about tortoise keeping that is debatable or unknown.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are all still learning.
> No one knows it all and there is still much about tortoise keeping that is debatable or unknown.


They still haven't found out the main cause of pyramiding have they lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> They still haven't found out the main cause of pyramiding have they lol


It's not certain, but humidity seems to be a major factor. keeping your tortoise at the correct humidity massively reduces the chance and degree of pyramiding, though genetics certainly plays a part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> They still haven't found out the main cause of pyramiding have they lol


Read http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-end-of-pyramiding.15137/


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not certain, but humidity seems to be a major factor. keeping your tortoise at the correct humidity massively reduces the chance and degree of pyramiding, though genetics certainly plays a part.


Yes I know, leopard tortoise have quite a bit of genetic pyramiding but it's not grotesque


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Yes I know, leopard tortoise have quite a bit of genetic pyramiding but it's not grotesque


But keeping them hot and humid will stop pyramiding or reduce it to a minimum.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Read http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-end-of-pyramiding.15137/


I've read this, very interesting 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> But keeping them hot and humid will stop pyramiding or reduce it to a minimum.


yes I see


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I feel like house keeping and a chef to my torts. Sometimes a doorman


I know how you feel Noel, in fact my sister has informed me that my family think Lola is ruining my life, as I don't go away anymore and always have to put him first - which is very true - my life does revolve around him.
A bit rich though considering they talked me into keeping him. My sister was originally going to have him so I brought him home to deliver him to her, but then she couldn't take him. I had no interest in torts so I was going to let BATK rehome him until my sisters persuaded me I would be his best option, and of course Lola had gotten under my skin - so we're stuck with each other!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, he comes across as a rather splendid fellow.
> i remember seeing his wedding photos somewhere ?




only ever spoke via secret santa


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Trust me, I'm only 16 so have lots to learn !




age is only a number, there is spudsmum who is in her teens as well and a great tort mum  , have a look at spuds album


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Beautiful tortoise!




fankooo says fido! he's a poser


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I know how you feel Noel, in fact my sister has informed me that my family think Lola is ruining my life, as I don't go away anymore and always have to put him first - which is very true - my life does revolve around him.
> A bit rich though considering they talked me into keeping him. My sister was originally going to have him so I brought him home to deliver him to her, but then she couldn't take him. I had no interest in torts so I was going to let BATK rehome him until my sisters persuaded me I would be his best option, and of course Lola had gotten under my skin - so we're stuck with each other!




how is the little devil?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only ever spoke via secret santa


He's about sometimes. 
He entered a photo into the calendar comp this year, which was accepted but then didn't appear in the competition. 
He was very reasonable about it.
It happened to me last year and I went ballistic, got the thing restarted with Tidgy included.
Think he's probably a really good sort.


----------



## johnandjade

orderd this today;P


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> age is only a number, there is spudsmum who is in her teens as well and a great tort mum  , have a look at spuds album


And she's a Cold Dark Roomer!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's about sometimes.
> He entered a photo into the calendar comp this year, which was accepted but then didn't appear in the competition.
> He was very reasonable about it.
> It happened to me last year and I went ballistic, got the thing restarted with Tidgy included.
> Think he's probably a really good sort.


few of us left theses days


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And she's a Cold Dark Roomer!




not a 'roomer' , it's fact


----------



## johnandjade

miss lynn.... there is a new laptop that sings to you!!! 

... it's called 'adle'


----------



## Lyn W

Hi John, he has been more active this week, pooped and eaten all his food so things were looking up - until today when he didn't leave hide all day again .
Ate well and wandered about after his soak though.
Temps have dropped again so it could be that - but his room temps are the same, maybe it's air pressure changes as the forecast is bad for weekend. Very strange.
Hope all is well with you, just catching up with everyone's news.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> miss lynn.... there is a new laptop that sings to you!!!
> 
> ... it's called 'adle'



Yeah its bloomin' miserable and keeps harping on about past relationships!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, he has been more active this week, pooped and eaten all his food so things were looking up - until today when he didn't leave hide all day again .
> Ate well and wandered about after his soak though.
> Temps have dropped again so it could be that - but his room temps are the same, maybe it's air pressure changes as the forecast is bad for weekend. Very strange.
> Hope all is well with you, just catching up with everyone's news.



any insight with lolacam?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yeah its bloomin' miserable and keeps harping on about past relationships!!




... full of viruses as well :O


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> any insight with lolacam?


Not yet - left it the other day bit he knocked it over so I just got the floor!!
But he does seem to ne walking OK at the moment.
Poop being tested for parasites.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not yet - left it the other day bit he knocked it over so I just got the floor!!
> But he does seem to ne walking OK at the moment.
> Poop being tested for parasites.




maby he's just trying to avoid the festive season


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> maby he's just trying to avoid the festive season


I'll be joining him then!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Ed.
> I'm still of the opinion the intelligent ones have survived and that you're selectively breeding super-intelligent rats.
> But I hope you're right.


Have you ever read 'Mrs Frisby and the Rats of NIHM'? It's a kid's book but a good story about intelligent rats.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll be joining him then!




joe has the right idea


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Have you ever read the Rats of NIHM, it's a kids book but a good story about intelligent rats.


----------



## Lyn W

Squirt16 said:


> I think I'll keep him on this substrate till I find a garden centre that does coco noir and some orchid moss just because she doesn't eat it and I'm always home , as well as this it does a good job with humidity in the burrows
> 
> Is repti bark any good


Pets at Home and the Range do coco coir. About £3 a block. It's dried into a compact block so you soak it in a clean, chemical free bucket (I have one for tort use only) and it expands. I use boiling water to kill off any little insects that may be in it. Some people bake it in the oven to do that.
P at H also do bags of orchid bark - 2 for £14 and I get my sphagnum moss from the range for about £7 I think. I put a thin layer of bark on top of the coir.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interesting child psychology.
> A good picture.
> The others will tell you how great my drawings are.


I thought it was one of yours of Wifey and Tidgy, until I read the whole post!
Then I realised it was by a far superior artist.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apparently Repti bark is just orchid bark under another name.
> It is fine as a substrate but more expensive than buying the same stuff (fir bark) at a garden centre.
> If you've got the money go for it, though some say it doesn't hold humidity as well as coco coir.
> I use coir.


Ikea do cheap coir as well but label says it has 'minerals for plant growth' and I can't find out what they are, so I haven't used that. If you find a garden centre that sells coir check with them in case it has added fertilisers etc which could harm tort.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> taa daa
> View attachment 192547
> 
> View attachment 192548


See you've been branded tattooed again John, you're a glutton for punishment!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> better shot,
> 
> View attachment 192551
> 
> 
> the metallica star . thats 3 different bands now!


Are you being sponsored by them?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh, the christmas card exchange!!! i believe was mums idea? or maybe miss lynn??
> 
> i seen in PM, its not my baby... just call me rosemary.


It was Cameron's idea.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Are you being sponsored by them?




just a groupie


----------



## Lyn W

After a busy week I'm off to my bed.
So see you all over weekend
Take care and Nos da


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> Fair enough, can't seem to find a shop near me with coco coir :/


@Squirt16 You find coco coir in garden centres (or the garden bit of Homebase/B&Q). It comes in bricks that you have to moisten so it expands and breaks up.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm pages behind. 

We had a lovely night out. 

Really enjoyed Fantastic Beasts but it has a 12A certificate for a reason. It's not for little kids. 

Half past midnight here so goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you ever read 'Mrs Frisby and the Rats of NIHM'? It's a kid's book but a good story about intelligent rats.


Nope, don't know that one. 
Will look it up.
Good evening, Lyn, though I've probably missed you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, he has been more active this week, pooped and eaten all his food so things were looking up - until today when he didn't leave hide all day again .
> Ate well and wandered about after his soak though.
> Temps have dropped again so it could be that - but his room temps are the same, maybe it's air pressure changes as the forecast is bad for weekend. Very strange.
> Hope all is well with you, just catching up with everyone's news.


I'm fairly sure they're sensitive to changes in the weather, even when indoors in an enclosure. 
Tidgy definitely panics and reacts to a thunderstorm, even when it can't be heard or seen inside. 
She sometimes alerts us to the oncoming storm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought it was one of yours of Wifey and Tidgy, until I read the whole post!
> Then I realised it was by a far superior artist.


Ta.
But fair point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> After a busy week I'm off to my bed.
> So see you all over weekend
> Take care and Nos da


Night , Lyn.
Yes, hopefully actually chat over the weekend some time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm pages behind.
> 
> We had a lovely night out.
> 
> Really enjoyed Fantastic Beasts but it has a 12A certificate for a reason. It's not for little kids.
> 
> Half past midnight here so goodnight all


Glad you had a good evening.
I heard the film is great but a bit disjointed and has too many characters ?
Night night, Linda. 
Speak tomorrow before the tennis, hopefully!


----------



## Yvonne G

So are you all happy with the people on the Christmas Card Exchange private conversation? Is there anyone else you'd like to invite to exchange? Just let me know and I'll add them to the conversation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So are you all happy with the people on the Christmas Card Exchange private conversation? Is there anyone else you'd like to invite to exchange? Just let me know and I'll add them to the conversation.


Thanks, Yvonne, i'm not sure i want to drag too many people into something they may not want to get involved in, but anything Cold Dark Room related should include Ed, @ZEROPILOT 
(hope you'll forgive me, Ed.)


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, yipes! I went back a couple pages and picked out names, but Ed must not have posted in a while. Of course Ed should be added. Thank you so much for reminding me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Squirt16 said:


> They still haven't found out the main cause of pyramiding have they lol



An animal like a Sulcata need certain things to prevent pyramiding.

1. In the wild they walk for miles daily grabbing a bite here and one there. So they need a lot of exercise
2. 80% humidity; temps at 85 or 90
3.a good varied diet mostly weeds hay leaves blooms etc.
4. Strong UVB, either a fresh bulb or the sun......
The main cause of pyramiding is lack of humidity, good food and not enuf water.......this is Knobby. He's a rescue, less than 2 years old. This kind of treatment makes me so mad I can hardly stand it. The owner should be wearing a toe tag........if it were up to me. Let's keep water from the owner who ruined Knobby's life. I just hope I can give him a good life........he's a sweet tortoise. He'll stay with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Poor Knobby.
I just can't understand how people can watch as a tortoise grows like this and think it's in any way normal.
They should be banned from keeping pets in the future. 
Thank you, Maggie. 
(PS, I was about to accuse your sister of killing my thread, but now I can't.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righto, I have a lesson in 6 hours, so better get a bit of light reading in and then some kip. 
Goodnight, Roommates. 
Don't forget the Christmas card exchange and the TORTOISE. 
Ta ta for now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righto, I have a lesson in 6 hours, so better get a bit of light reading in and then some kip.
> Goodnight, Roommates.
> Don't forget the Christmas card exchange and the TORTOISE.
> Ta ta for now.



Kip? I used to smoke something called Kip.I think. What is it?


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> age is only a number, there is spudsmum who is in her teens as well and a great tort mum  , have a look at spuds album


Will do


----------



## Squirt16

Squirt got his/her present today a three in one bulb! Loves it already


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> Squirt got his/her present today a three in one bulb! Loves it already



Excellent

Now all you need to do is get it hanging vertically. It's not as effective at an angle. 

Those clamps have been known to fail and that's a fire risk. 

You need a lamp stand like this


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's sunny, but we have a hard frost this morning. Just 1C/34F. Brrr

The tennis starts at 12 noon so we'll be setting off for Greenwich in about an hour.


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> Excellent
> 
> Now all you need to do is get it hanging vertically. It's not as effective at an angle.
> 
> Those clamps have been known to fail and that's a fire risk.
> 
> You need a lamp stand like this


Just waiting on the stand to cold in the mail actually!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Kip? I used to smoke something called Kip.I think. What is it?


Goodness, no! 
Slang word for sleep. 
But now I am awake again.
And expect you are asleep.
Sleep well.
And good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Squirt got his/her present today a three in one bulb! Loves it already


Good morning! 
I agree with Joe's mum, fix it more securely pointing directly downwards.
Nice pressie.
I love MVBs and so does Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's sunny, but we have a hard frost this morning. Just 1C/34F. Brrr
> 
> The tennis starts at 12 noon so we'll be setting off for Greenwich in about an hour.


Far, far too cold for me.
My brain seizes up and I can't think. 
Have a safe journey and enjoy the tennis. 
I'm teaching phrasal verbs this morning and correcting a dissertation after that. 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Far, far too cold for me.
> My brain seizes up and I can't think.
> Have a safe journey and enjoy the tennis.
> I'm teaching phrasal verbs this morning and correcting a dissertation after that.
> Good morning, Linda.


I think I prefer my Saturday. I can think of lots of things better than both your tasks ... except ironing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think I prefer my Saturday. I can think of lots of things better than both your tasks ... except ironing


I don't mind. 
I quite like helping people who want to be helped.
It's like on the Forum, if they are receptive to good advice it's worth it, it's only those who are awkward, think they know best or are not really interested that annoy me.
Anyway, first student already 15 minutes late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Kip? I used to smoke something called Kip.I think. What is it?


Were you thinking of kef ?
That's a slang word for cannabis and grown a bit north of here.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!
> I agree with Joe's mum, fix it more securely pointing directly downwards.
> Nice pressie.
> I love MVBs and so does Tidgy!


Wonderful inventions. My bulb is so bright!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Wonderful inventions. My bulb is so bright!


The only problems are that they are a bit pricey and need to be replaced every 6 months to a year.
Otherwise they are excellent.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The only problems are that they are a bit pricey and need to be replaced every 6 months to a year.
> Otherwise they are excellent.


How do you know when it needs replacing ?


----------



## Kristoff

maggie3fan said:


> Kip? I used to smoke something called Kip.I think. What is it?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, no!
> Slang word for sleep.
> But now I am awake again.
> And expect you are asleep.
> Sleep well.
> And good morning!



Learned this from an English kiddie toy that included rhymes of the "catnip - great kip" kind


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The only problems are that they are a bit pricey and need to be replaced every 6 months to a year.
> Otherwise they are excellent.


Yes, the UVB output drops off long before the bulb blows, so you need to plan for replacing it every 9 months.


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> Yes, the UVB output drops off long before the bulb blows, so you need to plan for replacing it every 9 months.


Ahhhh I see.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Righto, I have a lesson in 6 hours, so better get a bit of light reading in and then some kip.
> Goodnight, Roommates.
> Don't forget the Christmas card exchange and the TORTOISE.
> Ta ta for now.


Can I be in the TORTOISE but not the card exchange? Not too keen on the cards here but Turkish bazaars are unrivaled for gift hunting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> How do you know when it needs replacing ?


The only way to be sure is if you buy a UV metre, but these are terribly expensive, so I just replace mine each winter to be sure. (I only use mine for a few wees a year).


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The only way to be sure is if you buy a UV metre, but these are terribly expensive, so I just replace mine each winter to be sure. (I only use mine for a few wees a year).


Thanks for the advice, I plan to keep my tort out on the nice days and in on the cold murky ones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Can I be in the TORTOISE but not the card exchange? Not too keen on the cards here but Turkish bazaars are unrivaled for gift hunting


Don't think I can get Christmas cards here at all, but I'll send postcards of camels, I expect. 
Of course you can just do the TORTOISE, it's nice to have a choice though I'm glad the card thing is going too.
Some will do only one of them, some will do both and some neither.
I'm not going to hold guns to people's heads.
Maybe next year I will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I plan to keep my tort out on the nice days and in on the cold murky ones


Yup, lots of murky ones in The UK! 
Brrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

maggie3fan said:


> Kip? I used to smoke something called Kip.I think. What is it?









smoke me a kipper;P


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Roommates! 
The card exchange is now up and running.
If anyone wants to send and/ or receive Christmas cards from other Roommates then please add your name, address and country to the Testing Adam's theory of relativity PM. If you're not on it but wish to join in then please tell me or Yvonne so we can have you added to it.
Don' forget there are now only two days to get yourself involved in the TORTOISE or Not So Secret Santa.
No pressure, you don't have to do both or either, just a couple of optional fun things this year for the CDR. 
HOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> smoke me a kipper;P


Good morning, John.
Decided not to work today ?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all  

waiting on asda delivering the messages again, rolls and sausage needed here this morning! 

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Decided not to work today ?




good morning mr adam. yip, put the foot down yesterday and picked up a glass. 

how are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mr adam. yip, put the foot down yesterday and picked up a glass.
> 
> how are you today?


Fair play, sir! 
I'm slightly annoyed as my student hasn't called and is now more than an hour late. 
Still, at least I've been able to post a bit in here and elsewhere on the forum . 
And the disc drive on my laptop is being naughty and not recognizing blank discs.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair play, sir!
> I'm slightly annoyed as my student hasn't called and is now more than an hour late.
> Still, at least I've been able to post a bit in here and elsewhere on the forum .
> And the disc drive on my laptop is being naughty and not recognizing blank discs.




grrr!!! the meerkats at it again?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair play, sir!
> I'm slightly annoyed as my student hasn't called and is now more than an hour late.
> Still, at least I've been able to post a bit in here and elsewhere on the forum .
> And the disc drive on my laptop is being naughty and not recognizing blank discs.


Do you bill your no shows?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> grrr!!! the meerkats at it again?


Yep, I think one of them got his tail caught in it.
Tying to extricate it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Do you bill your no shows?


Yup, they pay in advance and are charged for "no shows" whatever the reason.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Do you bill your no shows?




morning mum


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, lots of murky ones in The UK!
> Brrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


I know that's the problem with this country never warm enough!, with the substrate could I use sphagnum moss all over?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I know that's the problem with this country never warm enough!


Quite.
One of the reasons I left for warmer climes.


----------



## Squirt16

Squirt16 said:


> I know that's the problem with this country never warm enough!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> One of the reasons I left for warmer climes.


I know, my family might move to south Florida!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I know, my family might move to south Florida!


Not a bad plan.
Our friend Ed, lives in Florida.
@ZEROPILOT 
Good morning, Ed.
Though he's not about much at weekends.


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> I know that's the problem with this country never warm enough!, with the substrate could I use sphagnum moss all over?


Your tort needs an earthy substrate to dig into. Spagnum is great for raising humidity in a hide, but not for the whole substrate


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> Your tort needs an earthy substrate to dig into. Spagnum is great for raising humidity in a hide, but not for the whole substrate


Thank you very much


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a bad plan.
> Our friend Ed, lives in Florida.
> @ZEROPILOT
> Good morning, Ed.
> Though he's not about much at weekends.


Just the space and money though!


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> Thank you very much


Try this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natures-Fo...UTF8&qid=1479555340&sr=8-3&keywords=Coco+coir


----------



## Squirt16

JoesMum said:


> Try this
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natures-Fo...UTF8&qid=1479555340&sr=8-3&keywords=Coco+coir


So kind and helpful, thanks for your time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Just the space and money though!


Everything comes down to money.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everything comes down to money.


I know it's so sad how corrupt the world is now, only if money never existed !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> So kind and helpful, thanks for your time


One thing I do miss about England is the extraordinary politeness of well brought up people.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I know it's so sad how corrupt the world is now, only if money never existed !


Then I wouldn't be able to buy my cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One thing I do miss about England is the extraordinary politeness of well brought up people.
> Thank you.


Oy :censored: off!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One thing I do miss about England is the extraordinary politeness of well brought up people.
> Thank you.


No problem, not all people in England are as polite though


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then I wouldn't be able to buy my cheese.


No you could make it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oy :censored: off!


And then there's Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> No you could make it!


Not all the varieties I love, i couldn't. 
And I need money for Tidgy's things.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not all the varieties I love, i couldn't.
> And I need money for Tidgy's things.


Fair enough!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! sausages are in the pan


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! sausages are in the pan


Save one for me!


----------



## JoesMum

In our seats - view from very high. Kontinen & Peers v Bryan & Bryan first. 

Henri Kontinen is an honorary Brit having won Wimbledon Mixed Doubles with Heather Watson this year, so we'll support him 

I used zoom for the photo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In our seats - view from very high. Kontinen & Peers v Bryan & Bryan first.
> 
> Henri Kontinen is an honorary Brot having won Wimbledon Mixed Doubles with Heather Watson this year, so we'll support him
> 
> I used zoom for the photo
> View attachment 192591


Nice!
All a bit blue, though.
Would make me feel colder.
Really hope you enjoy your day.
Wot Brot ?


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Kip? I used to smoke something called Kip.I think. What is it?


A kip is another word for a nap in the UK, Maggie


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's sunny, but we have a hard frost this morning. Just 1C/34F. Brrr
> 
> The tennis starts at 12 noon so we'll be setting off for Greenwich in about an hour.


Have a good day - give Andy a cheer for us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have a good day - give Andy a cheer for us.


Good afternoon, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson in 5 minutes correcting the English for a degree student's dissertation on Sufi music in Morocco.
Sufism is a sort of mystic branch of Islam, and includes the "whirling dervishes".


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson in 5 minutes correcting the English for a degree student's dissertation on Sufi music in Morocco.
> Sufism is a sort of mystic branch of Islam, and includes the "whirling dervishes".


I have a friend who has a PhD in Anthropology with a specialism in Sufism


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have a friend who has a PhD in Anthropology with a specialism in Sufism


Yeah, very interesting stuff, fascinating history.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello roomies
I officially started my loan paperwork to buy a house EEK! 
Luxury problems
How is everyone today?


----------



## JoesMum

I'm wibbled out!

Kontinen and Peers won in a straightforward manner. 

Andy lost the first set in a tie break. Won the second in a tie break. And the final set went to a tie break after he'd served for the match twice and been broken both times. 

He eventually won in 3h38 11-9 in the tie break. 

There's a stadium of people in need of valium and/or a stiff drink

The final is tomorrow :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello roomies
> I officially started my loan paperwork to buy a house EEK!
> Luxury problems
> How is everyone today?


Hello, Noel! 
Splendid stuff! 
Is it that house you shared the photo of ?
I'm good, wifey's about to do a lesson and Tidgy's taking a nap. 
Sorting through some old videos this PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm wibbled out!
> 
> Kontinen and Peers won in a straightforward manner.
> 
> Andy lost the first set in a tie break. Won the second in a tie break. And the final set went to a tie break after he'd served for the match twice and been broken both times.
> 
> He eventually won in 3h38 11-9 in the tie break.
> 
> There's a stadium of people in need of valium and/or a stiff drink
> 
> The final is tomorrow :/


He has been thorough some long, long games recently, hasn't he ?
Still value for money! 
Glad you are happy and that the results went your way.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates!
> The card exchange is now up and running.
> If anyone wants to send and/ or receive Christmas cards from other Roommates then please add your name, address and country to the Testing Adam's theory of relativity PM. If you're not on it but wish to join in then please tell me or Yvonne so we can have you added to it.
> Don' forget there are now only two days to get yourself involved in the TORTOISE or Not So Secret Santa.
> No pressure, you don't have to do both or either, just a couple of optional fun things this year for the CDR.
> HOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So we're doing 2 exchanges? One is a card and the other is a gift at or about $20 value?
I'm happy to do both. 
Do we send cards ti everyone on the list?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson in 5 minutes correcting the English for a degree student's dissertation on Sufi music in Morocco.
> Sufism is a sort of mystic branch of Islam, and includes the "whirling dervishes".


I think Rumi was a dervish? LOVE his poetry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So we're doing 2 exchanges? One is a card and the other is a gift at or about $20 value?
> I'm happy to do both.
> Do we send cards ti everyone on the list?


Yep, the TORTOISE is the gift of up to $20 dollars value, can be less, but shouldn't be more, which you are signed up for.
The card exchange is via the PM of Testing Adam's theory of relativity, so if you want to receive any cards, you'll need to enter your name, address and country in that PM. 
You only send cards to those you want to, it's entirely your choice how many you send and to whom. 
Just another CDR option this Christmas and a big thanks to Yvonne whose Super-moderator powers allow us to have so many people in one PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think Rumi was a dervish? LOVE his poetry!


He was a Persian Sufi mystic, and associated with Dervishes. (before the whirling bit). 
he created the idea of ritual dance to enter trance state and be closer to God and his son started the actual whirling stuff, I think, though Rumi himself did dancing of kinds. I will have to check, though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone!
I just got back From a busy day 
I hope everyone is good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just got back From a busy day
> I hope everyone is good


Hi, Noel! 
Yes, all splendid here, thank you. 
Put your feet up and have a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed!
To answer your earlier question about the house in the picture, no that wasn't the house. The house pictured didn't work out. I looked at another one and that one is in the running, so we will see


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed!
> To answer your earlier question about the house in the picture, no that wasn't the house. The house pictured didn't work out. I looked at another one and that one is in the running, so we will see


Well good luck with everything! 
i'm sure something splendid will turn up sooner or later.


----------



## AZtortMom

It always does


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It always does


Indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

G'night, Noel. 
Good night anybody else lurking in the corners or up near the ceiling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't forget, tomorrow is the last day for joining in for the TORTOISE (sort of not very secret Santa). 
And if you want to send or receive Christmas cards to, or from, fellow Roommates, then go to the Testing Adam's theory of relativity PM and leave your name address and country. 
If you're not included in that PM and want to be, then please contact Yvonne or tell me and we can have you added to it. 
Night night.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think those endeavors will be fun!
Good night Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I think those endeavors will be fun!
> Good night Adam


i think so, too! 
( I'm still pottering about) 
Night ,night, again.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

I took a quick look through the curtains and the weather is yucky! Very wet and very windy. We're being visited by Storm Angus at present. No flood warnings for the River Medway in our area yet thank goodness. 

Storm Angus batters southern England - BBC News


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I took a quick look through the curtains and the weather is yucky! Very wet and very windy. We're being visited by Storm Angus at present. No flood warnings for the River Medway in our area yet thank goodness.
> 
> Storm Angus batters southern England - BBC News


Once again, I do not envy you.
Sounds horrid.
Love the word yucky.
Please stay safe and dry and let's hope it just stays wet, windy and yucky and nothing too bad happens in the area.
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning Cold Dark Roommates.
Another reminder that today is the last day for entering the TORTOISE (not so secret santa). 
And if you want to send or receive Christmas cards to or from other denizens of the Cold Dark Room, you need to go to the Testing Adam's theory of relativity PM and enter your name, address and country. If you're not included in this PM, please inform Yvonne or me and we'll get you added to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson in 10 minutes.
If she turns up.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I took a quick look through the curtains and the weather is yucky! Very wet and very windy. We're being visited by Storm Angus at present. No flood warnings for the River Medway in our area yet thank goodness.
> 
> Storm Angus batters southern England - BBC News




morning mum! oh my, don't venture out today!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning Cold Dark Roommates.
> Another reminder that today is the last day for entering the TORTOISE (not so secret santa).
> And if you want to send or receive Christmas cards to or from other denizens of the Cold Dark Room, you need to go to the Testing Adam's theory of relativity PM and enter your name, address and country. If you're not included in this PM, please inform Yvonne or me and we'll get you added to it.




good morning adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I think Rumi was a dervish? LOVE his poetry!


If I'm your not-so-secret Santa, Bea, I might send you "40 Rules of Love" by Elif Shafak - a not-so-terrible novel about Rumi 

Morning, everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning adam!


Good morning, John.
Enjoy your last day of freedom!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> If I'm your not-so-secret Santa, Bea, I might send you "40 Rules of Love" by Elif Shafak - a not-so-terrible novel about Rumi
> 
> Morning, everyone!


Good morning, Lena.
I will be making the draw for TORTOISE tomorrow. 
With photos and a neutral observer to ensure fair play.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum! oh my, don't venture out today!


But I need some potatoes!

And the weather has calmed down in the last hour. It's only raining and a bit windy now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> But I need some potatoes!
> 
> And the weather has calmed down in the last hour. It's only raining and a bit windy now


Phew.
i'm going out to buy a potato or two tomorrow.
I could buy you a medium sized one if you like.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena.
> I will be making the draw for TORTOISE tomorrow.
> With photos and a neutral observer to ensure fair play.


The neutral observer being Tidgy? 

Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The neutral observer being Tidgy?
> 
> Good morning


No a surprise guest. 
Actually it's about as much a surprise as the rest of the stuff, but I might have the Tidge help make the draw.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No a surprise guest.
> Actually it's about as much a surprise as the rest of the stuff, but I might have the Tidge help make the draw.


Do you have bunny fortune tellers in Morocco?  Tidge might start a new career...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Do you have bunny fortune tellers in Morocco?  Tidge might start a new career...
> View attachment 192631


Goodness! 
No, Tidgy is a very sensible girl whom I am trying to teach to be a scientist. 
Lots of fortune tellers here, but I've yet to see a rabbit doing it.
Most of the rabbits here are dinner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Visited a family a few years back who had a couple of rabbits on their terrace in a rather nice enclosure. 
They were horrified when I suggested they were dinner , the two little girls had one each as a pet. 
Next week, they were gone.
They'd been eaten for being naughty.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm back in one piece 

It's hardly raining at all now. The wind has dropped right off too. 

All the fences are standing and there's no sign of roof tiles on the floor so it looks like we're probably OK. 

There's more heavy rain forecast for tonight - we've had about an inch so far - so we're not off the hook for flooding in the town yet. Fortunately, I live on a hill. We won't flood up here though it has felt like living on an island on occasion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm back in one piece
> 
> It's hardly raining at all now. The wind has dropped right off too.
> 
> All the fences are standing and there's no sign of roof tiles on the floor so it looks like we're probably OK.
> 
> There's more heavy rain forecast for tonight - we've had about an inch so far - so we're not off the hook for flooding in the town yet. Fortunately, I live on a hill. We won't flood up here though it has felt like living on an island on occasion.


Well, hope you and everyone else stays unflooded.
The medina is built in a mountain valley, so can flood occasionally as it is constructed over two rivers that run under the buildings so, sometimes, with heavy rain here and in the mountains it floods and we have to cross the main road at the lowest point by boat.
After the worst flood we had subsided, I found a river turtle walking along the main road. I picked it up and returned it to the river before it became lunch for somebody.
Our house, like yours is higher up; on the southern side of the city at the base of one of the mountain tops, so we don't flood.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning fellow roommates!
It's great all the different time zones in here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning fellow roommates!
> It's great all the different time zones in here


Indeed, and I love to hear about the different foods, weather , animals etc.
And learn some new words, too!


----------



## AZtortMom

It's quite fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning fellow roommates!
> It's great all the different time zones in here


Sorry!
And a very good morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished my first lesson.
She was an hour and a half late for a two hour lesson, so we just did 30 minutes of vocab. 
Goodness!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished my first lesson.
> She was an hour and a half late for a two hour lesson, so we just did 30 minutes of vocab.
> Goodness!


Good morning Adam
Geez! What are you going to do?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning fellow roommates!
> It's great all the different time zones in here





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, and I love to hear about the different foods, weather , animals etc.
> And learn some new words, too!


The whole forum is proving to be very educational about other parts of the world. I'm looking forward to hearing about the seasonal celebrations in the coming months - not just Christmas. There are things that we take for granted here as part of our celebrations that will seem unusual to everyone else and vice versa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Adam
> Geez! What are you going to do?


It's quite normal here.
The concept of punctuality doesn't really exist. 
So i shall prepare for my next lesson which is in half an hour, but won't expect the guy to be on time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The whole forum is proving to be very educational about other parts of the world. I'm looking forward to hearing about the seasonal celebrations in the coming months - not just Christmas. There are things that we take for granted here as part of our celebrations that will seem unusual to everyone else and vice versa


Absolutely! 
I'm looking forwards to seeing some Christmas cards, too, if I've been good.
Even foreign stamps are interesting to me.
And I should have a TORTOISE gift as well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely!
> I'm looking forwards to seeing some Christmas cards, too, if I've been good.
> Even foreign stamps are interesting to me.
> And I should have a TORTOISE gift as well.


I'm in agreement as well!
I love seeing traditions from around the world. 
The gifts are going to be great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm in agreement as well!
> I love seeing traditions from around the world.
> The gifts are going to be great


I'm so excited! 
And it's still 5 weeks to go. 
I've never been so excited about Christmas so early.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's quite normal here.
> The concept of punctuality doesn't really exist.
> So i shall prepare for my next lesson which is in half an hour, but won't expect the guy to be on time.


Unfortunately, the tardiness thing is universal. That's the biggest thing I see people losing their jobs for here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Unfortunately, the tardiness thing is universal. That's the biggest thing I see people losing their jobs for here


It's accepted here, shops and even banks and government offices open late 'cos the staff aren't there on time. 
At university, most of the lecturers don't start until a month or two after term begins.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Unfortunately, the tardiness thing is universal. That's the biggest thing I see people losing their jobs for here


I think it's a different type of tardiness in the western world. 

In the middle east and Africa there's no concept of 'on time'. Things happen when they happen. An appointment is merely an agreement that something will happen... probably. 

When my daughter was in Tanzania there was a football (soccer) competition between neighbouring villages. The prize was a cow and they all wanted it. Assuming the opposition turned up and the home team could be found then the match might start, but several hours late. By which time it was getting dark and there was no electricity so the match would have to be completed at some point in the future. My daughter spent 3 months there. The cow still had no winner at the point she left


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think it's a different type of tardiness in the western world.
> 
> In the middle east and Africa there's no concept of 'on time'. Things happen when they happen. An appointment is merely an agreement that something will happen... probably.
> 
> When my daughter was in Tanzania there was a football (soccer) competition between neighbouring villages. The prize was a cow and they all wanted it. Assuming the opposition turned up and the home team could be found then the match might start, but several hours late. By which time it was getting dark and there was no electricity so the match would have to be completed at some point in the future. My daughter spent 3 months there. The cow still had no winner at the point she left


I liked Tanzania, too, even more relaxed than here.
I expect someone had eaten the cow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's accepted here, shops and even banks and government offices open late 'cos the staff aren't there on time.
> At university, most of the lecturers don't start until a month or two after term begins.


The  UNIVERSITY LECTURES??!?! Good Heavens!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The  UNIVERSITY LECTURES??!?! Good Heavens!!!!!


Hello, Bea! 
The Moroccan educational system is known as being one of the worst in the Arab world. 
And that's quite something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you've been good, you might even get some exotic American processed cheese products


I've been bad, oh American friends! 
I've been very bad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The last student was a no show.
Again.
Never mind! 
Zacariah coming to play "Snap!" in 10 minutes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Things are very different indeed


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all . hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all . hope everyone is well and happy


Good evening John. 

I'm just settling in for the tennis final which will hopefully be less stressful than yesterday's semi!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all . hope everyone is well and happy


Evening, John! 
Splediferously splendid and spiffing here!
Great game of "snap" with Zacariah.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening John.
> 
> I'm just settling in for the tennis final which will hopefully be less stressful than yesterday's semi!


Evening, Linda.
Wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Things are very different indeed


Sometimes good, sometimes bad, but different. 
Vive le différence !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sometimes good, sometimes bad, but different.
> Vive le différence !


Vive LA différence! 

Well I'm a very happy bunny. 

Andy Murray only went and won! Still couldn't trust him to do it until he actually won. But it was only 2 sets not 3 and there were no tie breaks. Much less stressful, especially with a G&T in my hand 

The winner of this match would be world number 1 as well as tournament champion, so it was kind of important! He is an amazing sportsman.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

La is correct, of course. 
Well played Murray and no heart attacks today. 
Happy you're glad and not just because of the G&T (s).


----------



## JoesMum

Also, Andy Murray's older brother, Jamie, has finished the year as world number 1 in doubles player with his partner Bruno Soares of Brazil. 

It's been a good year for the Murray family


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Indeed! 
And the Mint sales have increased, too.


----------



## JoesMum

The rest of the CDR can come out of hiding now. I will resume being a tennis bore for the Australian Open in January!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The rest of the CDR can come out of hiding now. I will resume being a tennis bore for the Australian Open in January!


Christmas and New Year off! 
Huuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's so lonely in here! 
I'm off to do some reading so nighty night Roommates. 
Sleep well all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Any late comers, you have until i log on tomorrow to enter for The TORTOISE (Cold Dark Room not so secret Santa).
Please PM me you name, address and country if you wish to play. 
And anyone who wishes to send or receive Christmas cards, please go to the Testing Adam's theory of relativity PM or if you are not included in this PM already tell Yvonne or me so we can get you added. 
Fun! Fun! Fun! 
G'night all.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends 

back to work today,in the placement i like though


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
Work is starting early in anticipation of cyber Monday
Let the money start rolling in


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends
> 
> back to work today,in the placement i like though


Good morning John. Wibble on!

Good morning CDR. I hope you all had a good weekend. I'm just diluting the blood in my caffeine stream before working out today's tasks


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Work is starting early in anticipation of cyber Monday
> Let the money start rolling in




good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Wibble on!
> 
> Good morning CDR. I hope you all had a good weekend. I'm just diluting the blood in my caffeine stream before working out today's tasks




good morning mum! i'm fresh as a daisy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning roomies.
I'm many pages behind and it's unlikely that I'll have the time to catch up in the near future.
There's been a cold snap (Cold for Florida) that caught me off guard and I've been re installing my tortoise night heaters outside on top of the other house crap going on and I leave for Georgia again Tuesday night to go see my mom. 
today and tomorrow there is a skeleton crew here at work.
It's going to be very busy.
My love to everyone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And what's with the million Emails I've gotten as a "participant?"


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> And what's with the million Emails I've gotten as a "participant?"


That's notifications of people posting in the Christmas Card exchange I expect


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes ma'am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends
> 
> back to work today,in the placement i like though


Good morning, John.
At least it's a good way to start back.
And TORTOISE is go today! 
Will keep you all informed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Work is starting early in anticipation of cyber Monday
> Let the money start rolling in


Good morning, Noel 
Wow, that is early! 
Cyber Monday ?
A Cyberman invasion ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Work is starting early in anticipation of cyber Monday
> Let the money start rolling in


And the TORTOISE is go today! 
More information to follow throughout the next few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Wibble on!
> 
> Good morning CDR. I hope you all had a good weekend. I'm just diluting the blood in my caffeine stream before working out today's tasks


Good morning, Linda! 
Yup, coffee here, too. 
Can"t operate without lots of coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning roomies.
> I'm many pages behind and it's unlikely that I'll have the time to catch up in the near future.
> There's been a cold snap (Cold for Florida) that caught me off guard and I've been re installing my tortoise night heaters outside on top of the other house crap going on and I leave for Georgia again Tuesday night to go see my mom.
> today and tomorrow there is a skeleton crew here at work.
> It's going to be very busy.
> My love to everyone.


Good morning, Ed.
Good luck with work and love to your mum if we don't see you before. 
First Cybermen and now skeletons! 
We're being invaded!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And what's with the million Emails I've gotten as a "participant?"


Ahem.
e-mails to follow.
TORTOISE is go today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's notifications of people posting in the Christmas Card exchange I expect


I think he means he hasn't received any messages from me about the TORTOISE.
But from today, he will.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel
> Wow, that is early!
> Cyber Monday ?
> A Cyberman invasion ?


Cyber Monday refers to the largest shopping / shipping day online


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning Cold Dark Room! 
Good morning Cold Dark Roommates! 
TORTOISE is go! 
If you haven't already entered your details it is now too late.
But you can still join in the fun with the Christmas card exchange.
Just go to the Testing Adam's theory of relativity PM or contact Yvonne or me to be added to it if you wish to send or receive Crimbo cards from fellow Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Cyber Monday refers to the largest shopping / shipping day online


Thanks, Noel. 
Run up to Christmas related, I guess.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, first up some scissors, a scrap of paper and a pen.
Oh, and my fez.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shipping companies make a fortune during this time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Shipping companies make a fortune during this time


I bet! 
And postal services and postmen.
And not just for the overtime.
A postman in my area when I was a teenager in England got arrested for opening all the mail and stealing the money posted to children by their relatives!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next, I write 6 names on the scrap of paper. 
Only 6 of us in the TORTOISE; so no magnificent 7 
Just a Superlative Six.
Or the Sexy Six.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's rubbish bin.
Notice the old vegetation and poop cloths.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh my!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The complex equipment gathered together for the TORTOISE Draw.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The complex equipment gathered together for the TORTOISE Draw.
> View attachment 192695




wayhey game on


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The complex equipment gathered together for the TORTOISE Draw.
> View attachment 192695


This is exciting!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The complex equipment gathered together for the TORTOISE Draw.
> View attachment 192695


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The names cut out and the first one folded. 
Scissors put away, tidily so wifey can't hurt herself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now, to keep the tension high, I must go out for a play with Tidgy. 
More TORTOISE in an hour or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The second and third names folded.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't worry, I will not be showing each name after folding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Each name folded to look identical and then placed in the Fes from Fez.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And our entirely neutral and impartial guest of honour, the redoubtable Zacariah prepares to draw the first name out of the hat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the first name out of the hat and unfolded is...............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John!


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought secret Santa was supposed to be secret. Each person was the only person who knew which name they were given?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Obviously, I cannot reveal the names of the rest of the Roommates as they come out of the hat.
But here is neutral and slightly ill with stomach ache as well as slightly aggrieved I'm ordering her and her camera about, wifey.
Making the second draw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought secret Santa was supposed to be secret. Each person was the only person who knew which name they were given?????


This is the Cold Dark Room's not so secret Santa or TORTOISE (Totally Obvious Really, The Origin Is So Easy)
We will all know when the parcel arrives who sent the parcel due to country or state of origin. 
However, posting that John was first out of the Fez does not reveal who he has to send a package to or who he will be receiving his gift from.
At least until it arrives no one will know anything except who they have to post to.
Except me, of course, which is unavoidable. 
The other Roommates won't know who is sending them a gift.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And before the third draw is made I must go out to buy wifey a potato. 
Maybe that'll cheer her up. 
Gotta go now before it gets dark and cold.
Later, people!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And before the third draw is made I must go out to buy wifey a potato.
> Maybe that'll cheer her up.
> Gotta go now before it gets dark and cold.
> Later, people!


I wish a potato would make my wife happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish a potato would make my wife happy.


I'll tell you if it worked in a bit.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And before the third draw is made I must go out to buy wifey a potato.
> Maybe that'll cheer her up.
> Gotta go now before it gets dark and cold.
> Later, people!


OK, I just have to ask. The mysterious potato. Does it look more like this:


Or like this:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe it's code for a large diamond.
Not really a potato.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> OK, I just have to ask. The mysterious potato. Does it look more like this:
> View attachment 192711
> 
> Or like this:
> View attachment 192712


It will look closer to the first, but possibly muddier


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is the Cold Dark Room's not so secret Santa or TORTOISE (Totally Obvious Really, The Origin Is So Easy)
> We will all know when the parcel arrives who sent the parcel due to country or state of origin.
> However, posting that John was first out of the Fez does not reveal who he has to send a package to or who he will be receiving his gift from.
> At least until it arrives no one will know anything except who they have to post to.
> Except me, of course, which is unavoidable.
> The other Roommates won't know who is sending them a gift.


It's also dark in here, so nobody will see even if they did try to peep


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And our entirely neutral and impartial guest of honour, the redoubtable Zacariah prepares to draw the first name out of the hat.
> View attachment 192706




another face to the name  

hello mr zac!! (waves)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Obviously, I cannot reveal the names of the rest of the Roommates as they come out of the hat.
> But here is neutral and slightly ill with stomach ache as well as slightly aggrieved I'm ordering her and her camera about, wifey.
> Making the second draw.
> View attachment 192710




allo wifey!! hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish a potato would make my wife happy.




use the cannon


----------



## johnandjade

first day back all done, it didn't get above freezing point all day.. icicles on the car was machine, thankfully it was still working


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> OK, I just have to ask. The mysterious potato. Does it look more like this:
> View attachment 192711
> 
> Or like this:
> View attachment 192712


Starts off like the first one.
May, occasionally, end up like the second.
But would normally be full of cheese.
Good evening, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's code for a large diamond.
> Not really a potato.


I don't generally lug large, or indeed even small, diamonds about the medina. 
Luckily for me, wifey prefers small and subtle. 
Moroccans go for big and showy, but it's just paste or coloured glass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It will look closer to the first, but possibly muddier


SNAPish.
Often muddy, but, as I select my potatoes individually (really), I scrape the mud off before they are weighed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another face to the name
> 
> hello mr zac!! (waves)


I though i'd posted a piccie before ?
Perhaps not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo wifey!! hope you're feeling better soon


She's got a bad stomach ache. 
I do have sympathy but I'm not altogether surprised the amount of junk and vodka she's consumed this week. 
She says, "Thank you" and "Oooooaw" or something like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> first day back all done, it didn't get above freezing point all day.. icicles on the car was machine, thankfully it was still working


This sort of thing would give me nightmares if I had them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's got a bad stomach ache.
> I do have sympathy but I'm not altogether surprised the amount of junk and vodka she's consumed this week.
> She says, "Thank you" and "Oooooaw" or something like that.




ah, one of those 'tummy bugs' 


they are the worst


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This sort of thing would give me nightmares if I had them.




its scorching now


----------



## johnandjade

ok... i'm wondering if a little bandage would work,



or will i crop and re plant?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its scorching now
> View attachment 192713


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok... i'm wondering if a little bandage would work,
> View attachment 192714
> 
> 
> or will i crop and re plant?


I have no idea.
You need to ask someone like Yvonne.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>




yip . cant even have a hot bath as have to let my defaced skin heal first. 

never mind its toasty in the pub


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no idea.
> You need to ask someone like Yvonne.




....MEDIC !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ....MEDIC !!!!!


Man down!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Man down!







yip, he's had enough


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 192715
> 
> 
> yip, he's had enough




or perhaps planning on sabotaging the last orders bell?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay the third draw being made by The famous international super-model superstar :
Tidgy the Tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or perhaps planning on sabotaging the last orders bell?


Last orders here is usually about 10 pm.
Unless you go to a horrid night club.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay the third draw being made by The famous international super-model superstar :
> Tidgy the Tortoise.
> View attachment 192716









purrrtyy girly ;P


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> or perhaps planning on sabotaging the last orders bell?




he's had too much 'bells'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last orders here is usually about 10 pm.
> Unless you go to a horrid night club.




actually this place shuts early too, probably just as well!


----------



## johnandjade

i think/hope we all know each other well enough for TORTOISE, but should we post a likes/dislikes like the secret santa?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fourth draw made by my friend the 1960's Movie star Dalek.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think/hope we all know each other well enough for TORTOISE, but should we post a likes/dislikes like the secret santa?


If you wish. 
It might help one or two of the others who may not know you quite so well, especially re dislikes.
Up to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fifth draw made by the "I'm worth a thousand quid on e-bay", Miss T. Rex.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i think/hope we all know each other well enough for TORTOISE, but should we post a likes/dislikes like the secret santa?


Are you suggesting, John, that you might NOT like the four-volume War and Peace that I've set aside for you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Are you suggesting, John, that you might NOT like the four-volume War and Peace that I've set aside for you?


Neither would I.
Got it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fourth draw made by my friend the 1960's Movie star Dalek.
> View attachment 192724




love it!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fifth draw made by the "I'm worth a thousand quid on e-bay", Miss T. Rex.
> View attachment 192729




best draw out of a hat ever sir, take a bow


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Are you suggesting, John, that you might NOT like the four-volume War and Peace that I've set aside for you?




. well played


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The sixth and final draw.
Back to Tidgy's Uncle Zacariah to ensure fair play, that the hat is then empty and that not all the names said "Adam" so that I got five gifts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, so next up I will PM you all in alphabetical order of first names to give you info on to whom you will be sending your gift. 
So first up is..........
Adam .
Oh, not really necessary to PM myself.
i'm sending a smashing gift to.............................
Oooops.
Better not say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Adam's likes and dislikes.
LIKES:
Fossils.
Tortoises.
wifey.
_Proper _cheese.
Books
Neckties.
Doctor Who. .
Hats, (but not baseball caps)
Strange weirdy things that can't be found in my country but may be common in yours.
DISLIKES:
Processed or aerosol cheese.
Burnt toast.
Bus stations (full of lost luggage and lost souls)
Injustice.
Anything to do with cars or motorbikes.
Camels.
Things I've already got, like Tolstoy's books.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bea, you should received my PM about your TORTOISE victim by now.
Please respond either here or in the PM so i know you've got it (and are happy!). 
@Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed, @ZEROPILOT 
You should have received an e-mail / PM about your TORTOISE victim by now.
Please acknowledge when you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John, @johnandjade ,
Likewise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm in the garage loading up the wheelchair, etc.
I was able to photograph the spud gun....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in the garage loading up the wheelchair, etc.
> I was able to photograph the spud gun....




it looks lethal!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in the garage loading up the wheelchair, etc.
> I was able to photograph the spud gun....




staped to the roof of the nitrous powered golf cart... watch out super mario!!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo i got my TORTOISE


----------



## Moozillion

Yes! I am quite happy with my NotSoSecretSanta victim!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I think the list of likes and dislikes is a great idea to help out a the Secret Santas.

My likes: 
turtles and torts
cats
dark chocolate
tea
cookies(or biscuits in the U.K.)

My dislikes:
Politics
Race cars
Cigars and cigarettes


----------



## johnandjade

ok, so.... 

likes, well pretty much anything silly/ crazy novilty items. 

£10000000 cash... (obviously) NO CHEQUES!!!  

silly hats/ shirts 

beer  

mazuri for fido


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> ok, so....
> 
> likes, well pretty much anything silly/ crazy novilty items.
> 
> £10000000 cash... (obviously) NO CHEQUES!!!
> 
> silly hats/ shirts
> 
> beer
> 
> mazuri for fido





*dislikes... 

anything recived will be amazing, can't think of a single thing i wouldn't be happy to recive  


unless it's 'that box' from the film seven :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, so....
> 
> likes, well pretty much anything silly/ crazy novilty items.
> 
> £10000000 cash... (obviously) NO CHEQUES!!!
> 
> silly hats/ shirts
> 
> beer
> 
> mazuri for fido


I think your second item might exceed the $20 spending limit. 
Unless someone robs a bank very cheaply.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, no boxes containing severed heads for John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lena, @Kristoff 
You should have recieved a PM detailing your TORTOISE information.
Please acknowledge when you've read it. (either here or there, or both.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And last, but by no means least (alphabetical order of first name) , Noel @AZtortMom ,
You should have received your PM on the TORTOISE details, too.
Please confirm when you have read it.
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hooray! 
TORTOISE is airborne.
Time is getting short, so a quick race about to buy gifts now people. 
I will be nagging in a day or three.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tremendously exciting stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

It is fun, isn't it? I'm still looking for a few addresses for the card exchange.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It is fun, isn't it? I'm still looking for a few addresses for the card exchange.


Fun, indeed! 
Whose addresses are you after.
PM me if you'd rather


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think your second item might exceed the $20 spending limit.
> Unless someone robs a bank very cheaply.


Oh I don't know. The pound is still plummeting at the exchange at the moment. It's probably pocket money to the rest of the world


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It is fun, isn't it? I'm still looking for a few addresses for the card exchange.


There are 7 so far:

Me, Yvonne G, Johnandjade, Moozillion, AZtortmom, zeropilot and Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh I don't know. The pound is still plummeting at the exchange at the moment. It's probably pocket money to the rest of the world


Ha de ha.
It's actually getting stronger again over here which is good for wifey's pension, but not so good for my Amazon purchases.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got 8 and there were 13 on the PM. But maybe they're not interested in exchanging cards, so I won't mention them here. I'll just 'bump' the PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I've got 8 and there were 13 on the PM. But maybe they're not interested in exchanging cards, so I won't mention them here. I'll just 'bump' the PM.


I only get 7. 
One is a double up, I think.


----------



## JoesMum

Last posting dates for those in the UK:
http://www.royalmail.com/greetings

3rd December to get to Morocco and Turkey. 
15th December for USA


Last posting dates for those in the USA:
https://www.usps.com/holiday/
Africa: December 1st
Europe: December 8th


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only get 7.
> One is a double up, I think.


Yes, I reposted mine as my postcode (zip code) confused some people


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My tortoise will work out well because I already intended to send that person a gift.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My tortoise will work out well because I already intended to send that person a gift.



Hope you've got all the info you need.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My tortoise will work out well because I already intended to send that person a gift.


List of your likes and dislikes ?
If possible. 
But not if you don't want to.


----------



## AZtortMom

I got my tortoise! Woohoo! Exactly who I wanted
I'm not going to lists my likes and dislikes because mystery is good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I got my tortoise! Woohoo! Exactly who I wanted
> I'm not going to lists my likes and dislikes because mystery is good


Another happy camper
Splendid! 
And I'm certain your TORTOISE will provide you with something pretty special.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another happy camper
> Splendid!
> And I'm certain your TORTOISE will provide you with something pretty special.


*rubs chin as she ponders gift for her tortoise*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We're all going through that chin rubbing.
Goodness.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok fellow roomies I'm heading to bed. 
I have another extremely early morning. Night everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ok fellow roomies I'm heading to bed.
> I have another extremely early morning. Night everyone


Night, night, Noel.
Sleep well and have a good shift tomorrow.
Don't overdo it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to read for a bit and then have a bit of sleep.
Today was surprisingly nerve racking and exhausting but well worth it, i feel. 
Goodnight, Cold Dark Roommates, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when you all get up, remember it Is Gillian's birthday, today.
@Gillian Moore 
Have a smashing birthday and lots of cake, jelly and ice cream. 
Miss you around here but you are not forgotten. 
And love to Oli, too.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lena, @Kristoff
> You should have recieved a PM detailing your TORTOISE information.
> Please acknowledge when you've read it. (either here or there, or both.)


A hat tip to Adam for having organized this! Or, rather, a fez tip?


----------



## Kristoff

Lena's Likes -

Surprise gifts, as well as:

Cats
Tortoises 
Photography 
Books
Art
Writing 
Good food 
Good drinks 

Dislikes -

Cooking
Driving, but even more so:
Public transport in Turkey
Not that anyone is sending me a giant steel coffin on wheels... I hope.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, dear @Gillian Moore!  Wishing you all the best. Love to Oli


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday to you @Gillian Moore 





I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Gillian


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates
After some more pondering I figured I would give my tortoise some hints
Likes:
Gold fish
Hummingbirds 
Torts 
Dogs
Reading 
Sunflowers 
Chocolate 
Dislikes: I don't drink at all ...
Lettuce of any leafy greens 
Whining children or adults


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you've got all the info you need.


No, but part of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Likes:
Motorcycles. Wind chimes. Fishing. Tortoises.
Dislikes:
Cats. Politics.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did I miss Gillians Birthday?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did I miss Gillians Birthday?


It's today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Time to post a thread!


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday miss gillian


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John and Mum.
And anyone else I missed.
Gillians birthday thread is up.


----------



## johnandjade

a rather late good mornooning to you all! ruff night last night, jades snoring woke me and the i was sick boo  

will be card shopping after work, still thinking on what to send my TORTOISE, though i do have an idea that's NOT related to christmas 

moreof ed's goodies arrived last night  , only waiting on one more


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John and Mum.
> And anyone else I missed.
> Gillians birthday thread is up.



good morning sir


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, everyone!

Trying to avoid reading Turkish news  
Thank God, HM Government and the British taxpayer for BBC One. 

The TORTOISE is so exciting. Just a note to self: no Tolstoy volumes for John, no live kittens for Ed, no raki bottles for Noel, a ton of chocolate for Bea and, of course, goat cheese for Adam. Oh, who is it gonna be?


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning, everyone!
> 
> Trying to avoid reading Turkish news
> Thank God, HM Government and the British taxpayer for BBC One.
> 
> The TORTOISE is so exciting. Just a note to self: no Tolstoy volumes for John, no live kittens for Ed, no raki bottles for Noel, a ton of chocolate for Bea and, of course, goat cheese for Adam. Oh, who is it gonna be?


Morning
Noted!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A hat tip to Adam for having organized this! Or, rather, a fez tip?


Bless you.
But it was fun and you guys are well worth it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates
> After some more pondering I figured I would give my tortoise some hints
> Likes:
> Gold fish
> Hummingbirds
> Torts
> Dogs
> Reading
> Sunflowers
> Chocolate
> Dislikes: I don't drink at all ...
> Lettuce of any leafy greens
> Whining children or adults


Good morning, Noel.
These lists that we've all done are rather amusing! 
Though not necessarily entirely helpful.
Still it does ensure no one will send you any bags of miserable kids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did I miss Gillians Birthday?


Good morning, Ed! 
I've e-mailed Gillian, but no reply.
Hope she's having fun somewhere and not being sad on her birthday.
I had heard that your TORTOISE was going to be sending you a selection of Republican and Democrat cats.
So lucky you posted that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a rather late good mornooning to you all! ruff night last night, jades snoring woke me and the i was sick boo
> 
> will be card shopping after work, still thinking on what to send my TORTOISE, though i do have an idea that's NOT related to christmas
> 
> moreof ed's goodies arrived last night  , only waiting on one more


Good afternoon, John. 
Hope you're feeling a 
wibble on!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> These lists that we've all done are rather amusing!
> Though not necessarily entirely helpful.
> Still it does ensure no one will send you any bags of miserable kids.



Works for me I will just place them over the neighbor's fence with the rest of them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, everyone!
> 
> Trying to avoid reading Turkish news
> Thank God, HM Government and the British taxpayer for BBC One.
> 
> The TORTOISE is so exciting. Just a note to self: no Tolstoy volumes for John, no live kittens for Ed, no raki bottles for Noel, a ton of chocolate for Bea and, of course, goat cheese for Adam. Oh, who is it gonna be?


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Not sure that dead kittens would be much better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday to you @Gillian Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day!


Good afternoon, Linda.
You could post a list of your likes and dislikes, too.
Just for fun.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Not sure that dead kittens would be much better.


So... No kittens, dead or alive, for Ed, regardless of their political affiliation. A bag full of whining kids is OK for Noel. All noted.


----------



## johnandjade

yayyy!!! i've thought of a gift


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Works for me I will just place them over the neighbor's fence with the rest of them



Golly! 
That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> You could post a list of your likes and dislikes, too.
> Just for fun.


Likes:
Chocolate
Cheese
Watching tennis and rugby
George Clooney
Sunshine
Bird-watching
Travel
Interesting things
My family*

* Exceptions apply - see Mess below

Dislikes:
Aubergines (Eggplant)
Mess and clutter
Ironing
Opinionated people who won't listen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yayyy!!! i've thought of a gift


Hmmmmm.
The mind boggles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Likes:
> Chocolate
> Cheese
> Watching tennis and rugby
> George Clooney
> Sunshine
> Bird-watching
> Travel
> Interesting things
> My family*
> 
> * Exceptions apply - see Mess below
> 
> Dislikes:
> Aubergines (Eggplant)
> Mess and clutter
> Ironing
> Opinionated people who won't listen.


Gosh! 
Aubergines top of the list! 
Linda has a pathological hatred of egg plants.
Interesting.
And opinionated people may refer in part to a couple of forums, I guess ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh!
> Aubergines top of the list!
> Linda has a pathological hatred of egg plants.
> Interesting.


They don't agree with my stomach  The only thing I can't/won't eat. 



> And opinionated people may refer in part to a couple of forums, I guess ?


Maybe. Although I encountered a right so and so at a meeting yesterday 

I may have been 20 years older than him, but I am neither stupid nor lacking in technical knowledge. Talk down to me at your peril kiddo; I wasn't there as the tea girl. My colleague was struggling not to giggle as I ran rings round the idiot ... I had to avoid catching his eyes or I'd have cracked up too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They don't agree with my stomach  The only thing I can't/won't eat.
> 
> 
> Maybe. Although I encountered a right so and so at a meeting yesterday
> 
> I may have been 20 years older than him, but I am neither stupid nor lacking in technical knowledge. Talk down to me at your peril kiddo; I wasn't there as the tea girl. My colleague was struggling not to giggle as I ran rings round the idiot ... I had to avoid catching his eyes or I'd have cracked up too.


Sometimes laughing at them is the best policy.
It's incredible sometimes.
I had a girl who insisted that Casablanca was the capital of Morocco.When I explained that it was actually Rabat she told me to shut up, she should know, it's her country. Golly.
Then there was the wise old uncle who asked his family the question "What animal doesn't drink ?".
He then proudly told them it was the kangaroo. I told him that this was arrant nonsense and I had personally seen kangaroos drinking. I realized that he actually meant the kangaroo rat, which rarely, if ever, drinks and gets it's water from it's food, mainly seeds.
"That's what I meant", he said, " The kangaroo rat is a type of kangaroo, it's the same".
Gosh! he refused to accept it was not a kangaroo and that although they don't need to drink, they do occasionally when they have the chance. We looked it up on the net and proved it was a rodent, but he still insisted he was right and that the kangaroo was also a rodent. Proved it wasn't but he said the internet and my own taxonomy was wrong. The family believed him, 'cos he was the wise old uncle who was always right. (and believed a Djinn lived in his cousin's house, and was always "fixing" his relatives computers and leaving them inoperable or in a worse state than they were to begin.)
Lots of examples of this here, it makes me so mad.


----------



## JoesMum

It's sad to say this of 21st century Britain, but daughter came home from work yesterday saying she'd like just one day when she wasn't treated as a dim bimbo for being blonde and currently working at a petrol station. 

She'd also like a day when no males said anything wholly inappropriate, verging on sexual harassment, to her. 

All of this isn't cute to the young ladies concerned - it's threatening when it's from a stranger. 

This isn't colleagues, this is customers who seem to regard the younger females working there as fair game. Most of the time she shrugs it off, but sometimes it's a wonder she hasn't reported a customer to the police


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's sad to say this of 21st century Britain, but daughter came home from work yesterday saying she'd like just one day when she wasn't treated as a dim bimbo for being blonde and currently working at a petrol station.
> 
> She'd also like a day when no males said anything wholly inappropriate, verging on sexual harassment, to her.
> 
> All of this isn't cute to the young ladies concerned - it's threatening when it's from a stranger.
> 
> This isn't colleagues, this is customers who seem to regard the younger females working there as fair game. Most of the time she shrugs it off, but sometimes it's a wonder she hasn't reported a customer to the police


wifey is short and blonde and would sometimes be treated as a bimbo in the UK.
Here she is average height for a woman and being blonde gives you almost celebrity status.
However, the sexual harassment to women is appalling. 
The youth football team was sent home from Sweden as the coach and several players assaulted several women, two competitors at the Olympics were sent home for assaulting chambermaids in separate incidents and here in the medina the staring and comments from men sat in cafes to passing women. Unbelievable.


----------



## AZtortMom

*shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out with Tidgy to play beach volleyball.
We've both got the correct kit on. 
See you in a bit.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out with Tidgy to play beach volleyball.
> We've both got the correct kit on.
> See you in a bit.


Have fun! Watch out for those rogue services


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey is short and blonde and would sometimes be treated as a bimbo in the UK.
> Here she is average height for a woman and being blonde gives you almost celebrity status.
> However, the sexual harassment to women is appalling.
> The youth football team was sent home from Sweden as the coach and several players assaulted several women, two competitors at the Olympics were sent home for assaulting chambermaids in separate incidents and here in the medina the staring and comments from men sat in cafes to passing women. Unbelievable.


Don't really want to get into this, but if you have a strong stomach do feel free to search the news about a recently proposed bill in Turkey. It is now apparently withdrawn, but I believe it's just until a better time in near future.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Don't really want to get into this, but if you have a strong stomach do feel free to search the news about a recently proposed bill in Turkey. It is now apparently withdrawn, but I believe it's just until a better time in near future.


That is being fully reported in the UK. It did beggar belief that it had been put forward as a bill.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That is being fully reported in the UK. It did beggar belief that it had been put forward as a bill.


It was the same here. At least I'd like to think I don't know any person who could possibly support this twisted idea. Though I do know a woman whose son somehow married a 17-year-old. And a man in my neighborhood asked me whether my then 2-year-old was my daughter or granddaughter. I'm 33 and I don't look too old.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out with Tidgy to play beach volleyball.
> We've both got the correct kit on.
> See you in a bit.


 Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Don't really want to get into this, but if you have a strong stomach do feel free to search the news about a recently proposed bill in Turkey. It is now apparently withdrawn, but I believe it's just until a better time in near future.


Looks it up. wow...just, wow...  Thank goodness it was withdrawn!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday to you @Gillian Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day!


Hi (again) Linda. That really is a lovely video. Thank you so much.


----------



## Moozillion

This is such a fun group! And I always learn new things!
Am off to Weight Watchers, yoga and a haircut! Back later.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> It's today


Correct!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did I miss Gillians Birthday?


No, you did not, Ed.  Thanks the thread you posted @ZEROPILOT.


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GILLIAN!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Birthday Gillian
> View attachment 192781


Wow! That really was a surprise, and a unique post/pic.  Thank you!

But.....do you believe a "_military woman_" can be sexy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That really was a surprise, and a unique post/pic.  Thank you!
> 
> But.....do you believe a "_military woman_" can be sexy?


Oh yes a military woman is sexy , organized , completed with common sense ! To repeat very sexy !


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh yes a military woman is sexy , organized , completed with common sense ! To repeat very sexy !


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GILLIAN!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 192799


Oh that's so sweet! Thanks so much the wishes as well as the post, Bea.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.


And it's true !


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And it's true !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when you all get up, remember it Is Gillian's birthday, today.
> @Gillian Moore
> Have a smashing birthday and lots of cake, jelly and ice cream.
> Miss you around here but you are not forgotten.
> And love to Oli, too.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, and thanks *VERY MUCH *the birthday wishes. 

Had delicious choc cake - YUMMY - after lunch outside with a friend, but NO ice cream. It's far too cold for that. 

Lots of love,
Gillian (the MILITARY WOMAN), Oli (THE SPOILED BRAT) and Oli (THE LEGEND).


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday miss gillian


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out with Tidgy to play beach volleyball.
> We've both got the correct kit on.
> See you in a bit.


Enjoy it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Have fun! Watch out for those rogue services


Beach volleyball cancelled.
I forgot we don't actually have a beach and also it's pouring with rain! 
Golly! 
Still we need it.
And i did some stuff in my lab, instead.


----------



## johnandjade

out on time again!! quick glass of fermented yeast then its off to get cards for you guys and gals


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Don't really want to get into this, but if you have a strong stomach do feel free to search the news about a recently proposed bill in Turkey. It is now apparently withdrawn, but I believe it's just until a better time in near future.


I did read this sometime last week, i think it was. Indeed.
Absolutely disgusting, and I though that Turkey had been making some progress in the last few years, until recently, that is.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did read this sometime last week, i think it was. Indeed.
> Absolutely disgusting, and I though that Turkey had been making some progress in the last few years, until recently, that is.







just googled, shocker


----------



## johnandjade

jades made a curry for tea .


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did read this sometime last week, i think it was. Indeed.
> Absolutely disgusting, and I though that Turkey had been making some progress in the last few years, until recently, that is.


Hope our estimate of time frames here ("the last few years" and "recently") coincide to a reasonable extent. Anyway, that discussion would take place in some private corner of the CDR. But I think all roommates understand our need to leave this country.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Hope our estimate of time frames here ("the last few years" and "recently") coincide to a reasonable extent. Anyway, that discussion would take place in some private corner of the CDR. But I think all roommates understand our need to leave this country.



well you have friends all over now, the world is your oyster


----------



## johnandjade

... and plenty torts to visit


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Hope our estimate of time frames here ("the last few years" and "recently") coincide to a reasonable extent. Anyway, that discussion would take place in some private corner of the CDR. But I think all roommates understand our need to leave this country.


There's still some unexplored swampland just west of me...
Honestly, I'm very sorry about your nations unrest.
The whole world seems to be getting very ugly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It was the same here. At least I'd like to think I don't know any person who could possibly support this twisted idea. Though I do know a woman whose son somehow married a 17-year-old. And a man in my neighborhood asked me whether my then 2-year-old was my daughter or granddaughter. I'm 33 and I don't look too old.


The legal age for marriage here is now 18.
But women in the countryside still somehow get married at as young as 15.
Have heard 13, but not personally encountered this. 
A student and 'friend' of mine who is a tour guide here in the city and in his early forties last year married a 16 year old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is such a fun group! And I always learn new things!
> Am off to Weight Watchers, yoga and a haircut! Back later.


You get a hair cut while doing yoga at Weight Watchers ?
Wow!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The legal age for marriage here is now 18.
> But women in the countryside still somehow get married at as young as 15.
> Have heard 13, but not personally encountered this.
> A student and 'friend' of mine who is a tour guide here in the city and in his early forties last year married a 16 year old.


Back home a friend of mine married another friend of ours mother. He was 16 and she was 40 something.
Aint love grand?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You get a hair cut while doing yoga at Weight Watchers ?
> Wow!


My largest weight loss would be the hair.
It's been a while and I've got quite a bunch of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GILLIAN!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 192799


Wearing one of your hats, I see, Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You get a hair cut while doing yoga at Weight Watchers ?
> Wow!




multitasking like a pro!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh yes a military woman is sexy , organized , completed with common sense ! To repeat very sexy !


Hi, Grandpa! 
Would you be interested in a Christmas card exchange with some of the people in here ?
If so i can have you added to the PM if you like.


----------



## johnandjade

this is officially the earliest i have ever done christmas shopping!! it's usually done on christmas eve


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> this is officially the earliest i have ever done christmas shopping!! it's usually done on christmas eve


Me too.
Generally I just reach into my wallet for the gift. No card needed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, and thanks *VERY MUCH *the birthday wishes.
> 
> Had delicious choc cake - YUMMY - after lunch outside with a friend, but NO ice cream. It's far too cold for that.
> 
> Lots of love,
> Gillian (the MILITARY WOMAN), Oli (THE SPOILED BRAT) and Oli (THE LEGEND).


Glad you had some cake and time with a friend.
Bit cold here, too, now. And raining. 
Did you save me some cake ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it.


Rain stopped play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> out on time again!! quick glass of fermented yeast then its off to get cards for you guys and gals


Enjoy, John.
Life's good, isn't it ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rain stopped play.


Sorry to hear that. Here in Jordan it just will not rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope our estimate of time frames here ("the last few years" and "recently") coincide to a reasonable extent. Anyway, that discussion would take place in some private corner of the CDR. But I think all roommates understand our need to leave this country.


Quite.
Be careful going into the corners of the Cold Dark Room, some of them are uncharted and people have been known to get lost for months at a time.
I think our time frames would be pretty close, though you are more aware of what's been going on and when then I.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Back home a friend of mine married another friend of ours mother. He was 16 and she was 40 something.
> Aint love grand?


Hmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My largest weight loss would be the hair.
> It's been a while and I've got quite a bunch of it.


My hair is getting lighter month by month. 
I just know I'm going to end up with a sexy comb-over.
Good afternoon, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that. Here in Jordan it just will not rain.


And when it comes it will be lovely snow!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy, John.
> Life's good, isn't it ?




wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this is officially the earliest i have ever done christmas shopping!! it's usually done on christmas eve


What date is Christmas Eve this year ?


----------



## johnandjade

ooohhh the mystery


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too.
> Generally I just reach into my wallet for the gift. No card needed.


Your Moroccan leather wallet ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> jades made a curry for tea .


Your not drinking tea unless it's in a Bud can are you ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What date is Christmas Eve this year ?


The date before Christmas Day !!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your not drinking tea unless it's in a Bud can are you ?




lunch in scotland is called dinner,
and dinner is called tea . 

bud of course,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lunch in scotland is called dinner,
> and dinner is called tea .
> 
> bud of course,
> View attachment 192803


I thought dinner was called whisky and beer ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> lunch in scotland is called dinner,
> and dinner is called tea .
> 
> bud of course,
> View attachment 192803


Boy could I loose weight there : cause I don't like tea and dinner is my big meal of the day !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought dinner was called whisky and beer ?




a staple for any meal


----------



## johnandjade

missed delivery... the final item for ed  and.... my christmas jumper!!! 

will pick up tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Boy could I loose weight there : cause I don't like tea and dinner is my big meal of the day !




you forget we deep fry everything... even mars bars!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And when it comes it will be lovely snow!


UGH!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> you forget we deep fry everything... even mars bars!


NOT BUD CANS ! I hope !


----------



## AZtortMom

my sweet Jay


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192815
> my sweet Jay


Adorable!
Tidgy thinks so, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> NOT BUD CANS ! I hope !




not this year


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192815
> my sweet Jay





wahhh!!!  boootiful


----------



## johnandjade

i have ordered my gifts for TORTOISE!!! managed 4 gifts within the limit.


----------



## johnandjade

AND first gift for jade has been picked out .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have ordered my gifts for TORTOISE!!! managed 4 gifts within the limit.


I know how good you are at choosing gifts.
Someone's in for a nice surprise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> AND first gift for jade has been picked out .


I just ordered my first thing for wifey, one thing for Zac and three things for me!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know how good you are at choosing gifts.
> Someone's in for a nice surprise.




hope so! there is thought behind them all  

a signed poster of me counts right??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just ordered my first thing for wifey, one thing for Zac and three things for me!




awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope so! there is thought behind them all
> 
> a signed poster of me counts right??


Counts double, I reckon.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adorable!
> Tidgy thinks so, too.


 (GASPS!) But...but...I thought Tidgy and Olli had "an understanding?"


----------



## JoesMum

Well the UK is swimming right now. 

Flooding in many parts of England and Wales. We've had our third day of rain and gales, but the Medway is still in its banks - just. 

UK flooding: Flood warnings remain as squally weather predicted - BBC News


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just ordered my first thing for wifey, one thing for Zac and three things for me!



It's good to see you have your priorities straight. (o-o-ops! I forgot I was being invisible)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (GASPS!) But...but...I thought Tidgy and Olli had "an understanding?"


Oh, they do! Special relationship and all that. 
But Jay is a different species and much larger.
It's the tortoise equivalent of humans thinking elephants are adorable, i guess.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well the UK is swimming right now.
> 
> Flooding in many parts of England and Wales. We've had our third day of rain and gales, but the Medway is still in its banks - just.
> 
> UK flooding: Flood warnings remain as squally weather predicted - BBC News






hope you're dry and toasty at home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well the UK is swimming right now.
> 
> Flooding in many parts of England and Wales. We've had our third day of rain and gales, but the Medway is still in its banks - just.
> 
> UK flooding: Flood warnings remain as squally weather predicted - BBC News


Golly! 
Rain here all day.But no gales, thankfully.
Hope the Medway behaves and stays at home.
keep safe everyone, winter's here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's good to see you have your priorities straight. (o-o-ops! I forgot I was being invisible)


We're all invisible in the Dark. 
I will be spoiling wifey, never fear.
Or she'll beat me.
And cry.


----------



## johnandjade

thought of another little gift to send


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hope you're dry and toasty at home





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Rain here all day.But no gales, thankfully.
> Hope the Medway behaves and stays at home.
> keep safe everyone, winter's here.


We're fine up here on our hill. Had to close the bedroom window last night to shut out the noise of the wind an rain.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just ordered my first thing for wifey, one thing for Zac and three things for me!


Three things for you?  Did you get your own name in the TORTOISE, em, thrice?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thought of another little gift to send


Don't go over the limit ! (much).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Three things for you?  Did you get your own name in the TORTOISE, em, thrice?


I thought about arranging it so I got all of the gifts! 
No one would have known. 
Until Christmas, anyway.
Next year we can do an Adam Gets All The Presents Santa!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't go over the limit ! (much).




value of the pound and exchange rate


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought about arranging it so I got all of the gifts!
> No one would have known.
> Until Christmas, anyway.
> Next year we can do an Adam Gets All The Presents Santa!




is our company not gift enough


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought about arranging it so I got all of the gifts!
> No one would have known.
> Until Christmas, anyway.
> Next year we can do an Adam Gets All The Presents Santa!


I have the perfect poster for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> value of the pound and exchange rate


Be good !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is our company not gift enough


Of course! 
But your company plus lots of goodies is better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ooooooooppppppppppppssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I have the perfect poster for that.
> View attachment 192831


Well, paint me green and we could be twins.


----------



## johnandjade

all done! total is just over £20  , i have been a clever shopper... have also ordered 'card fillers' to send out . couldn't get enough for everyone, so my TORTOISE won't be getting unfortunately or mr ed... but i have substituted so that just makes them extra special


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all done! total is just over £20  , i have been a clever shopper... have also ordered 'card fillers' to send out . couldn't get enough for everyone, so my TORTOISE won't be getting unfortunately or mr ed... but i have substituted so that just makes them extra special


Don't forget, your TORTOISE shouldn't know who it's from, so no signed card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all done! total is just over £20  , i have been a clever shopper... have also ordered 'card fillers' to send out . couldn't get enough for everyone, so my TORTOISE won't be getting unfortunately or mr ed... but i have substituted so that just makes them extra special


And don't forget to mail it out soon, your Highland cattle or Aberdeen Angus (nice chap) or whatever does your post up there will need time to get to a far off land.
I've already booked my camel with a donkey as back up.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And don't forget to mail it out soon, your Highland cattle or Aberdeen Angus (nice chap) or whatever does your post up there will need time to get to a far off land.
> I've already booked my camel with a donkey as back up.


It's Haggis-Mail at Christmas time in Scotland. They come down from the Cairngorms for the winter


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget, your TORTOISE shouldn't know who it's from, so no signed card.




i'm shipping cards to the list on the PM , that being said they could work it out from the odd one out as they are all the same! i have a way around it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And don't forget to mail it out soon, your Highland cattle or Aberdeen Angus (nice chap) or whatever does your post up there will need time to get to a far off land.
> I've already booked my camel with a donkey as back up.




dose the donkey need a wash


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's Haggis-Mail at Christmas time in Scotland. They come down from the Cairngorms for the winter




.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's Haggis-Mail at Christmas time in Scotland. They come down from the Cairngorms for the winter


Of course! 
Silly me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm shipping cards to the list on the PM , that being said they could work it out from the odd one out as they are all the same! i have a way around it


I think we're signing the Christmas cards.
I am anyway.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we're signing the Christmas cards.
> I am anyway.


Well I am. The Christmas Cards are not secret


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dose the donkey need a wash


It will by the time it gets to where it's going.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we're signing the Christmas cards.
> I am anyway.




im sending cards picture front with jade, me, fido, the degus and the fish in our christmas jumpers by a log fire... will need to borrow a dog


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It will by the time it gets to where it's going.




so there is a demand for the donkey wash service!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im sending cards picture front with jade, me, fido, the degus and the fish in our christmas jumpers by a log fire... will need to borrow a dog


Jodie Foster Dog not available for a photo op ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jodie Foster Dog not available for a photo op ?




we were actually supposed to have her for a week, but their neighbor pinched her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we were actually supposed to have her for a week, but their neighbor pinched her


Pinched her! 
Ouch! 
She'll need a bit of tlc then.


----------



## johnandjade

im singing all the cards as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im singing all the cards as well


We can do a duet!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, they do! Special relationship and all that.
> But Jay is a different species and much larger.
> It's the tortoise equivalent of humans thinking elephants are adorable, i guess.


Lol!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, they do! Special relationship and all that.
> But Jay is a different species and much larger.
> It's the tortoise equivalent of humans thinking elephants are adorable, i guess.


True!!! (WHEW!!) 
What a relief!


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, my tortoise gift is in the mail and on its way to its final destination. It's going to be early, but I'm not worried
Good ol' Amazon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Well, my tortoise gift is in the mail and on its way to its final destination. It's going to be early, but I'm not worried
> Good ol' Amazon


Golly that was quick! 
I thought John was going to be first to post.
Fair play!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes!
Well, being the overachiever I am...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yes!
> Well, being the overachiever I am...


Indeed..........


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192815
> my sweet Jay


Jay really is a beauty! How old is he?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly that was quick!
> I thought John was going to be first to post.
> Fair play!




waiting on a delivery then it's good to go


----------



## johnandjade

a rather cold dark good mornooning, cold dark room.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a rather cold dark good mornooning, cold dark room.
> View attachment 192891


Good morning John. It's a much more "toasty" +5 here this morning, but very windy still. 

Good morning CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. It's a much more "toasty" +5 here this morning, but very windy still.
> 
> Good morning CDR.




BBQ weather! . 


how are you today mum?


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Jay really is a beauty! How old is he?


Thanks! she's 5


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning roommates


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> BBQ weather! .


How good are you at catching burgers blown off the grill? 




> how are you today mum?


Good thanks. I'm just contemplating dragging daughter up to the gym to get some exercise


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 



johnandjade said:


> waiting on a delivery then it's good to go



My order is being "prepared"  Hope it's prepared soon. It has a long way to go. Or not.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> 
> 
> My order is being "prepared"  Hope it's prepared soon. It has a long way to go. Or not.


Morning
That's what with mine too


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it's great how there are tortoises being shipped all over the world
Modern technology has made the globe much smaller


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff nearly gave me a heart attack today. His hide has a secret glass roof, so I peeked inside and didn't see him. A manual check also produced nothing. Then I spent another 15 minutes on my knees in the dirt and piles of fallen leaves. Nothing. I returned to his hide to check once again by emptying it this time, and, lo and behold, he was there. It's the first time I saw him burrow. Guess he's settling down for the winter, and I disturbed him.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates




good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> How good are you at catching burgers blown off the grill?
> 
> 
> Good thanks. I'm just contemplating dragging daughter up to the gym to get some exercise




only one way to find out. 


go get em!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> 
> 
> My order is being "prepared"  Hope it's prepared soon. It has a long way to go. Or not.




good morning ma'am


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff nearly gave me a heart attack today. His hide has a secret glass roof, so I peeked inside and didn't see him. A manual check also produced nothing. Then I spent another 15 minutes on my knees in the dirt and piles of fallen leaves. Nothing. I returned to his hide to check once again by emptying it this time, and, lo and behold, he was there. It's the first time I saw him burrow. Guess he's settling down for the winter, and I disturbed him.


That's great
Shelly's favorite hiding place is right in front of me, so I trip over her


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> That's great
> Shelly's favorite hiding place is right in front of me, so I trip over her


Naughty Shelly


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom


Morning John


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a rather cold dark good mornooning, cold dark room.
> View attachment 192891


It makes the Cold Dark room seem positively tropical.
Crikey! 
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. It's a much more "toasty" +5 here this morning, but very windy still.
> 
> Good morning CDR.


Good afternoon, Linda.
A positively chilly 12° here, Tidgy's got her heating on, it's overcast and may rain.
If this continues I'll have to get her new MVB switched on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! she's 5


Same age as my Tidgy.
But a bit bigger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates


And a jolly good morning to you, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> How good are you at catching burgers blown off the grill?
> 
> 
> Good thanks. I'm just contemplating dragging daughter up to the gym to get some exercise


Is somebody uttering a swear word in the Dark ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> 
> 
> My order is being "prepared"  Hope it's prepared soon. It has a long way to go. Or not.


Good afternoon, Lena.
I have yet to decide.
Must get cracking as mine too, may or may not have a large distance to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I think it's great how there are tortoises being shipped all over the world
> Modern technology has made the globe much smaller


Agreed.
It's always astonishing to me that we have people chatting here from both sides of America, from Europe, Africa and Asia.
Amazing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff nearly gave me a heart attack today. His hide has a secret glass roof, so I peeked inside and didn't see him. A manual check also produced nothing. Then I spent another 15 minutes on my knees in the dirt and piles of fallen leaves. Nothing. I returned to his hide to check once again by emptying it this time, and, lo and behold, he was there. It's the first time I saw him burrow. Guess he's settling down for the winter, and I disturbed him.


I would have been in such a panic! 
Goodness, what stress they cause us.
And unbridled joy, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates! 
Did a lesson on the TOEFL this morning, an English as a foreign language test that many universities and companies in Europe and America use to decide who can go there. It's not too difficult, but you have to be very quick. The Moroccans can have problems with it as this is not reading culture so they read very slowly.
In half an hour it's back to Jane Eyre.
After that i'm free for the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And today id Doctor Who's 53rd birthday, so i may have a slurp later, we'll see.
But certainly a lot of Doctor Who watching today. 
This years theme, I have decided, is flowers.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is somebody uttering a swear word in the Dark ?


Good morning Adam
I think he's making up a couple new ones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Adam
> I think he's making up a couple new ones


Ho ho.
But I think I may have heard the word,"Exercise"


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho ho.
> But I think I may have heard the word,"Excercise"


You maybe right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> You maybe right


Maybe, but I spelled it incorrectly.
That's how much I know about it!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm horrible about spacing and spelling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm horrible about spacing and spelling


I'm supposed to be an English teacher.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It makes the Cold Dark room seem positively tropical.
> Crikey!
> Good afternoon, John.




afternoon boss


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm horrible about spacing and spelling





i spell trouble


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> i spell trouble


*looks around*


----------



## johnandjade

burger king time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Whisky time!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whisky time!




wayhey!


----------



## johnandjade

couple of the lads at base are squabbling, so i'll need to head over later see what's going on :/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Happy Thanksgiving Eve !


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve !


Oh is that tomorrow? It's not something we celebrate over here so I shall be looking for details


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> couple of the lads at base are squabbling, so i'll need to head over later see what's going on :/


Couple of heads need knocking together, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve !


Happy Thanksgiving Eve to you too, Grandpa.
And a Happy Thanksgiving Day as well if I don't speak to you tomorrow! 
Have fun and a couple of Buds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh is that tomorrow? It's not something we celebrate over here so I shall be looking for details


In a show of brotherhood with our American brothers and sisters, I will be eating as much turkey as is humanly possible and drinking some Budweiser and Jack Daniels.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Oh is that tomorrow? It's not something we celebrate over here so I shall be looking for details


It's something we all should celebrate! It's a time for family and friends set down to big meal of peaceful time together ! No fighting ! No politics! Just eating and drinking and togetherness !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve !


And a happy Boxing Thanksgiving the day after that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's something we all should celebrate! It's a time for family and friends set down to big meal of peaceful time together ! No fighting ! No politics! Just eating and drinking and togetherness !


No fighting with the family ?
Where's the fun in that ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No fighting with the family ?
> Where's the fun in that ?


Your so full of food all you want is a real long nap !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve to you too, Grandpa.
> And a Happy Thanksgiving Day as well if I don't speak to you tomorrow!
> Have fun and a couple of Buds.


Well sit down to a small meal and thank your God for all the good you have in your life !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve !




happy thanksgiving eve gramps


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couple of heads need knocking together, I feel.




i'm going to stir it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm going to stir it


And so you should!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 192815
> my sweet Jay


Gorgeous.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's something we all should celebrate! It's a time for family and friends set down to big meal of peaceful time together ! No fighting ! No politics! Just eating and drinking and togetherness !


I was born on Thanksgiving Day back in 1954.  But my birthday (November 25) does not always coincide with Thanksgiving. I thought I had the pattern figured out at every 7 years, but then Leap Year messes up that pattern.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And so you should!




would you believe it, down to money. peter owed paul, apparently left it in an envelope and its went missing. i'm going in tomorrow to ask when left and going to IT to get the CCTV footage


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Gorgeous.




allo!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I was born on Thanksgiving Day back in 1954.  But my birthday (November 25) does not always coincide with Thanksgiving. I thought I had the pattern figured out at every 7 years, but then Leap Year messes up that pattern.




another reason to be thankful, for mrs B


----------



## johnandjade

new idea for theafter work walk home beer ....



keeps hand warm as well as being descreate (i don't spells too good)





the 'glove bud'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I was born on Thanksgiving Day back in 1954.  But my birthday (November 25) does not always coincide with Thanksgiving. I thought I had the pattern figured out at every 7 years, but then Leap Year messes up that pattern.


Birthday hint noticed.
But we won't forget


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would you believe it, down to money. peter owed paul, apparently left it in an envelope and its went missing. i'm going in tomorrow to ask when left and going to IT to get the CCTV footage


Goodness! 
Hello, mate!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> I was born on Thanksgiving Day back in 1954.  But my birthday (November 25) does not always coincide with Thanksgiving. I thought I had the pattern figured out at every 7 years, but then Leap Year messes up that pattern.


My daughter has the same problem with her B- day .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My daughter has the same problem with her B- day .


Hi, Grandpa!
What about a Christmas card exchange.
You In ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> I was born on Thanksgiving Day back in 1954.  But my birthday (November 25) does not always coincide with Thanksgiving. I thought I had the pattern figured out at every 7 years, but then Leap Year messes up that pattern.


It's great someone is 1 yr older then me !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa!
> What about a Christmas card exchange.
> You In ?


I'm sorry we don't do cards in my family feels Hallmark is rich enough with out my money ! That's what's great about computer cards on the internet ! Hallmark don't make money on them ! But thank you for asking and I hope your not mad at me .


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm sorry we don't do cards in my family feels Hallmark is rich enough with out my money ! That's what's great about computer cards on the internet ! Hallmark don't make money on them ! But thank you for asking and I hope your not mad at me .



I don't either . . . gave it up years and years ago. But I thought it would be fun to send season's greetings to my new friends here on the Forum, so I'm in. If you don't want to support the card companies, make your own special cards on the computer to send to us.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My daughter has the same problem with her B- day .


She's a Thanksgiving baby, too?


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's great someone is 1 yr older then me !


I was WONDERING which of us was older- I knew it was close! 

I am 6 months older than my husband, so between my birthday in November and his birthday in May, he likes to tell everyone he's attracted to "older women." (During that 6 months he gets to sleep outside with Elsa!!!
   )


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> I was WONDERING which of us was older- I knew it was close!
> 
> I am 6 months older than my husband, so between my birthday in November and his birthday in May, he likes to tell everyone he's attracted to "older women." (During that 6 months he gets to sleep outside with Elsa!!!
> )


July 1955 and I too like older ladies ask my wife !


----------



## JoesMum

Good Morning CDR!

And Happy Thanksgiving to the USA CDR Roomies


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, cold one again my rags frozen lol



happy birthday to mrs B and gramps daughter 

and happy thanksgiving to all our american cousins


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm sorry we don't do cards in my family feels Hallmark is rich enough with out my money ! That's what's great about computer cards on the internet ! Hallmark don't make money on them ! But thank you for asking and I hope your not mad at me .


Mad at you, Grandpa ?
Never, my friend.
Each to their own, I was just giving you an invite, wouldn't want you feeling left out.
Happy Thanksgiving.
(and Happy Christmas, too!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I was WONDERING which of us was older- I knew it was close!
> 
> I am 6 months older than my husband, so between my birthday in November and his birthday in May, he likes to tell everyone he's attracted to "older women." (During that 6 months he gets to sleep outside with Elsa!!!
> )


Yes, I understand.
I have to be very careful mentioning that wifey is older than me. 
She's asleep now, so i may get away with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, cold one again my rags frozen lol
> View attachment 192969
> 
> 
> happy birthday to mrs B and gramps daughter
> 
> and happy thanksgiving to all our american cousins


Good morning, John.
That rag looks like it's rearing up to strike! 
And Bea's birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning Cold Dark Roommates! 
Good morning America! 
A very happy Thanksgiving to all our friends over the pond. 
May you all have a lovely day and enjoy your turkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am celebrating with Jack Daniel's in a Simpsons shot glass and will be having Budweiser and turkey later.
And am now raising a glass to my friends in the US of A!


----------



## JoesMum

So if turkey is the traditional thanksgiving meal, what is the traditional Christmas Day meal in the US?

Here in the UK, most people have turkey at Christmas (it used to be goose years ago)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> That rag looks like it's rearing up to strike!
> And Bea's birthday is tomorrow.




just thought i'd get in early


----------



## JoesMum

Just back from a Yoga class. I'm trying to get my back moving a bit as it stiffens up too easily. 

Doesn't really count as exercise. It's about stretches and relaxation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just back from a Yoga class. I'm trying to get my back moving a bit as it stiffens up too easily.
> 
> Doesn't really count as exercise. It's about stretches and relaxation



I thought I heard that swear word again.
Hope it worked for you.
Tidgy and I do a lot of stretches and relaxation.
Works for us.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all 
*big stretch*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all
> *big stretch*


Good morning, Noel! 
(Stretches also)
And a very happy Thanksgiving to you! 
(stretches again).


----------



## AZtortMom

Thank you! 
How are you today Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just back from a Yoga class. I'm trying to get my back moving a bit as it stiffens up too easily.
> 
> Doesn't really count as exercise. It's about stretches and relaxation




afternoon mum


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all
> *big stretch*




morning mom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you!
> How are you today Adam?


Slightly hungover, but feeling good otherwise.
Hair of the dog is doing the trick.
How about your good self ?


----------



## johnandjade

jack frost has claimed his first casualty, one of the women drivers here fell with a possible broken ankle. 

the branch manager brought us in rolls and sausage this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jack frost has claimed his first casualty, one of the women drivers here fell with a possible broken ankle.
> 
> the branch manager brought us in rolls and sausage this morning


It's great you have lady drivers, but poor lassie.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning mom


Morning John
Oh man that's unfortunate about your coworker
I hope for a speedy recovery for her!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slightly hungover, but feeling good otherwise.
> Hair of the dog is doing the trick.
> How about your good self ?


Ahh yes.. I remember those days.. 
I'm doing well. I'm enjoying my day off. 
I have been invited to have dinner at two of my friends houses today as well as another stopping by. 
I've become pretty popular today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ahh yes.. I remember those days..
> I'm doing well. I'm enjoying my day off.
> I have been invited to have dinner at two of my friends houses today as well as another stopping by.
> I've become pretty popular today


You're popular here every day! 
Sounds like a great day, have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Lyn W 
Get your blessed computer fixed! 
Mercy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're popular here every day!
> Sounds like a great day, have fun!


Yes indeed
I always do


----------



## johnandjade

how to clean degu carpets... 

take to work and pressure wash


----------



## Kristoff

Happy Thanksgiving to all American roommates! 

It's Teachers' Day in Turkey. 

Speaking of turkey, few people eat it here at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how to clean degu carpets...
> 
> take to work and pressure wash
> View attachment 192976


Crikey! 
For a second I thought you'd said "How to clean degus."!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all American roommates!
> 
> It's Teachers' Day in Turkey.
> 
> Speaking of turkey, few people eat it here at all.


Afternoon, Lena 
Turkey is massively popular here,nearly as common as chicken and used to make most of the sausages, how odd that they don' eat turkey in Turkey!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i have ordered my gifts for TORTOISE!!! managed 4 gifts within the limit.


I'm still up in Georgia.
I'll be back I Saturday and I'm planning on buying my items at the flea market in Fort Lauderdale.
I've found some good stuff out there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We're going to drive a bit.
We have reservations for dinner later at a restaurant.
This morning were going to see if the civil war museum is open.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Lena
> Turkey is massively popular here,nearly as common as chicken and used to make most of the sausages, how odd that they don' eat turkey in Turkey!


Oh, how could I forget the turkey sausage. Or maybe I wanted to forget? Husband shops elsewhere in Europe for real sausages whenever he goes to a conference. 

Let me rephrase my previous assertion.  People rarely pop the bird into an oven.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm still up in Georgia.
> I'll be back I Saturday and I'm planning on buying my items at the flea market in Fort Lauderdale.
> I've found some good stuff out there.


My TORTOISE gift is almost ready to go. So exciting!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> My TORTOISE gift is almost ready to go. So exciting!!!


Here's a teaser


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo!


Good evening John hope you're well.


----------



## Moozillion

TORTOISE gifts are bought!
Will be sent out next week!

Cards are all addressed and ready: will go out tomorrow! FUN!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're going to drive a bit.
> We have reservations for dinner later at a restaurant.
> This morning were going to see if the civil war museum is open.




enjoy


----------



## Moozillion

Am off to Thanksgiving dinner across the lake! Will check in later!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John hope you're well.




sure am ma'am 

how are you?


----------



## JoesMum

I've sorted out my cards today. Very pleased with them.  I won't be posting them before December because I just can't bring myself to!

Off to a Finance Committee meeting in shortly. Boo


----------



## johnandjade

stood at the bar with this bag...


----------



## AZtortMom

I've ordered mine. 
They will be here tomorrow and then off they go 
I think everyone is going to really enjoy them


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> stood at the bar with this bag...
> View attachment 192993


Epic I love it


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Epic I love it




i had to put the one with pink paw prints at the top as well! 

...maby i should be drinking a G'nT


----------



## AZtortMom

This is why I love my tortoise friends from around the world


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> i had to put the one with pink paw prints at the top as well!
> 
> ...maby i should be drinking a G'nT


I wouldn't have it any other way
But you are also talking to someone who wears a shirt that's says 
I would hit that


----------



## johnandjade

i'm waiting on postman pat delivering goodies then i can start shipping out


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> This is why I love my tortoise friends from around the world




we really all are rather awesome bunch aren't we ;P


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> we really all are rather awesome bunch aren't we ;P


Lol!  indeed we are


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way
> But you are also talking to someone who wears a shirt that's says
> I would hit that




brilliant i think that's amazing 

... long sleeved thermal and boring old work polo shirt here .


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Lol!  indeed we are




 

hi 5 !


----------



## AZtortMom

It's all good 
It's all about having a sense of humor


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> sure am ma'am
> 
> how are you?


Glad to hear that John.  Rather, SIR. 

Am fine despite the FREEZING COLD weather that has begun.  Temp dropped to *ZERO *deg C last night!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5 !


Hi five back!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> It's all good
> It's all about having a sense of humor



indeed, life's greatest gift i think


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that John.  Rather, SIR.
> 
> Am fine despite the FREEZING COLD weather that has begun.  Temp dropped to *ZERO *deg C last night!




boo . hope you and oli are keeping warm.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi five back!




. i think tomorrow i may start hi 5'ing people just for fun


----------



## johnandjade

oh, the lady who fell at work... 

snapped ankle in 3 places! kept in hospital and will operate tonight is swelling is reduced.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> boo . hope you and oli are keeping warm.


And brrrrrr. Well, I'm doing what I can, particularly for Oli.  His light's on all day long and at night till I fall asleep, as power is anything but safe in this place. I've the heating system on plus an electric heater and I may put on A/Cs any moment. Goodness, Winter is so costly to keep warm in this "desert."

What's the weather like back in Scotland these days? Hope it's not as cold as it is here.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> And brrrrrr. Well, I'm doing what I can, particularly for Oli.  His light's on all day long and at night till I fall asleep, as power is anything but safe in this place. I've the heating system on plus an electric heater and I may put on A/Cs any moment. Goodness, Winter is so costly to keep warm in this "desert."
> 
> What's the weather like back in Scotland these days? Hope it's not as cold as it is here.




i cant recommend the 'onsie' enough! a pair of PJ's + onsies= roasty toasty. 

it is hard to keep the torts at an ideal temp during the cold snaps, our bills double. 

we aren't too bad at all,


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> oh, the lady who fell at work...
> 
> snapped ankle in 3 places! kept in hospital and will operate tonight is swelling is reduced.


Ouch. Who pays for the surgery? Is your workplace held responsible in some way?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Ouch. Who pays for the surgery? Is your workplace held responsible in some way?




i do imagine a she will put in for a compensation claim. we are really lucky here, our hospital treatment and meds are all free!


----------



## JoesMum

Is it still just the 7 of us for cards?


----------



## johnandjade

pub manager just had me through the bowls of the place to look at his car as is paint restoration needing done on his car.... that should be a free lunch in the pipe line


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Is it still just the 7 of us for cards?




allo' mum! i think so. i think it's a great idea, it's the first i have actually enjoyed and spent time finding personal cards


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i cant recommend the 'onsie' enough! a pair of PJ's + onsies= roasty toasty.
> 
> it is hard to keep the torts at an ideal temp during the cold snaps, our bills double.
> 
> we aren't too bad at all,
> View attachment 192997


True: I save so much money during Summer for the HEATING SYSTEM, POWER BILL and the rest. 

It seems to be warmer in Scotland than it is here.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Ouch. Who pays for the surgery? Is your workplace held responsible in some way?


Hi Lena hope you are fine.

How's the weather in Turkey? I guess it's cold back there as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that John.  Rather, SIR.
> 
> Am fine despite the FREEZING COLD weather that has begun.  Temp dropped to *ZERO *deg C last night!


You called?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> True: I save so much money during Summer for the HEATING SYSTEM, POWER BILL and the rest.
> 
> It seems to be warmer in Scotland than it is here.




there was around a 20C difference in the UK today, -10 at the top and +10at the bottom, can't imagine that extreme as normal .


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> You called?


Hello Ed. How are you? 

I'm COLD, I didn't call.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lena hope you are fine.
> 
> How's the weather in Turkey? I guess it's cold back there as well.


Hi Gillian! It's still relatively warm where I am.

How are you these days?


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hi Gillian! It's still relatively warm where I am.
> View attachment 193000
> How are you these days?


Lucky you! I'd expected it to be much colder than that in Turkey. 

We're freezing here, as I told @johnandjade .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm still up in Georgia.
> I'll be back I Saturday and I'm planning on buying my items at the flea market in Fort Lauderdale.
> I've found some good stuff out there.


Happy Thanksgiving, Ed.
Love to your mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, how could I forget the turkey sausage. Or maybe I wanted to forget? Husband shops elsewhere in Europe for real sausages whenever he goes to a conference.
> 
> Let me rephrase my previous assertion.  People rarely pop the bird into an oven.


Yes, the turkey sausages are pretty grim.
And often dyed pink or even bright red.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> My traditional Thanksgiving/Christmas meal is whatever's in front of me.


Hello, Cameron. 
I agree, we sometimes used to have goose or even a large capon, but here in Morocco it tends to be turkey.
I love it all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 192980


Says the turkey just before you eat it! 
YUMMY!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> TORTOISE gifts are bought!
> Will be sent out next week!
> 
> Cards are all addressed and ready: will go out tomorrow! FUN!!!


Happy Thanksgiving, Bea!
'Tis fun, isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Am off to Thanksgiving dinner across the lake! Will check in later!


Lovely.
Hope you have fun and eat too much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've sorted out my cards today. Very pleased with them.  I won't be posting them before December because I just can't bring myself to!
> 
> Off to a Finance Committee meeting in shortly. Boo


Not til December for me also.
Should be fine......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stood at the bar with this bag...
> View attachment 192993


And avoided being beaten up ?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're going to drive a bit.
> We have reservations for dinner later at a restaurant.
> This morning were going to see if the civil war museum is open.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had to put the one with pink paw prints at the top as well!
> 
> ...maby i should be drinking a G'nT


Babycham ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Babycham ?




barman said that!


----------



## AZtortMom

I know I'm incorrigible


----------



## johnandjade

well i tried the fruit machine, or 'puggy' as we call it. no joy surprise surprise, be a walk home now


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193004
> 
> I know I'm incorrigible






back at cha'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh, the lady who fell at work...
> 
> snapped ankle in 3 places! kept in hospital and will operate tonight is swelling is reduced.


How awful! 
Hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193005
> 
> 
> back at cha'


That's great!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How awful!
> Hope she makes a speedy recovery.


I know how that feels!
I'm dealing with the aftermath of that now. I may have to have another surgery. I busted my ankle playing roller derby


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How awful!
> Hope she makes a speedy recovery.




hope she buys me a new jacket!! sacrificed mine for her and i think its now a gonner, along with my tabacoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And brrrrrr. Well, I'm doing what I can, particularly for Oli.  His light's on all day long and at night till I fall asleep, as power is anything but safe in this place. I've the heating system on plus an electric heater and I may put on A/Cs any moment. Goodness, Winter is so costly to keep warm in this "desert."
> 
> What's the weather like back in Scotland these days? Hope it's not as cold as it is here.


I didn't realize 'til you told us some time ago how much colder Amman is compared to Morocco in the winter.
Horrible! 
Did you get to take your holiday ?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> That's great!




that's only a hi 4


----------



## AZtortMom

There's 5 there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is it still just the 7 of us for cards?


I think so.
Though Kirsty asked me via PM to have her name added, so she may put her address on once she sees she's been included now.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I know how that feels!
> I'm dealing with the aftermath of that now. I may have to have another surgery. I busted my ankle playing roller derby




legend !!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't realize 'til you told us some time ago how much colder Amman is compared to Morocco in the winter.
> Horrible!
> Did you get to take your holiday ?





​See? We get stuck at home when it snows for days on end. We are cautioned by Jordan Police Dept. and Civil Defense Dept NOT to move unless there's an emergency, GOD forbid. Moreover if one gets caught walking/driving he/she would get into real trouble. You cannot imagine how boring, frustrating it is.

No I'm afraid I didn't manage to move from Amman: whilst prayers took place for rain, (and it still didn't rain here in the capital city), there were FLOODS down in the South of The Kingdom! Therefore I thought I'd better postpone it.


----------



## johnandjade

walter scot


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> ​See? We get stuck at home when it snows for days on end. We are cautioned by Jordan Police Dept. and Civil Defense Dept NOT to move unless there's an emergency, GOD forbid. Moreover if one gets caught walking/driving he/she would get into real trouble. You cannot imagine how boring, frustrating it is.
> 
> No I'm afraid I didn't manage to move from Amman: whilst prayers took place for rain, (and it still didn't rain here in the capital city), there were FLOODS down in the South of The Kingdom! Therefore I thought I'd better postpone it.




friends all over, you will never be alone


----------



## AZtortMom

You guys look cold.. 
I won't tell you it's almost 80 F here


----------



## Gillian M

Here's another pic @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well i tried the fruit machine, or 'puggy' as we call it. no joy surprise surprise, be a walk home now


At least it's healthy.
As long as you don't freeze to death.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> friends all over, you will never be alone


Thanks John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope she buys me a new jacket!! sacrificed mine for her and i think its now a gonner, along with my tabacoo!


Goodness! 
I suppose someone in the hospital will get it ?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> walter scot
> View attachment 193007


A very nice pic.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> You guys look cold..
> I won't tell you it's almost 80 F here


I for one am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I know how that feels!
> I'm dealing with the aftermath of that now. I may have to have another surgery. I busted my ankle playing roller derby


Ouch! 
Recently, or an old injury ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> I for one am.


I hope you can warm up soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​See? We get stuck at home when it snows for days on end. We are cautioned by Jordan Police Dept. and Civil Defense Dept NOT to move unless there's an emergency, GOD forbid. Moreover if one gets caught walking/driving he/she would get into real trouble. You cannot imagine how boring, frustrating it is.
> 
> No I'm afraid I didn't manage to move from Amman: whilst prayers took place for rain, (and it still didn't rain here in the capital city), there were FLOODS down in the South of The Kingdom! Therefore I thought I'd better postpone it.


Oh, dear, how annoying for you. 
I might go skiing in January, there's a resort near here.
But thankfully it's only snowed twice in Fes in the last 11 years and only a sprinkle.
Wouldn't want it on my doorstep, so to speak.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ouch!
> Recently, or an old injury ?


Old about 5 years. 
My podiatrist and I are nursing it through my busy season now. I may have surgery in February


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> walter scot
> View attachment 193007


Robert Falcon Scott, more like. 
Goodness it looks horrible.
(the weather, not you! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> You guys look cold..
> I won't tell you it's almost 80 F here


I am so jealous. 
Only 61° here today, down to 50° tonight.
That's pretty cold for November here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am so jealous.
> Only 61° here today, down to 50° tonight.
> That's pretty cold for November here.


They are saying the opposite here 
I have friends complaining that it's too warm. 
Personally, I'm ok with wearing shorts all year long


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least it's healthy.
> As long as you don't freeze to death.





called in a favour . delivered home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> They are saying the opposite here
> I have friends complaining that it's too warm.
> Personally, I'm ok with wearing shorts all year long


Well, I don't wear shorts, but it's never too hot for me! 
Fifty degrees , please! (120 F)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> called in a favour . delivered home


Good! 
That weather's no fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> I suppose someone in the hospital will get it ?





it doesn't matter, my electric cigarette seen me through


...and 'borrowed' a jacket from the chap on her s holibags


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks John!




still time to sneak in for the card exchange


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> A very nice pic.




ordered a 'russian cossack' style hat, that will be even better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it doesn't matter, my electric cigarette seen me through
> 
> 
> ...and 'borrowed' a jacket from the chap on her s holibags


Just going to watch "How to Murder Your Wife". 
wifey's choice. 
Bit like giving me ideas, though.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I for one am.




onsie's on


----------



## johnandjade

... that's my 'wipe sweat from brow' pose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ordered a 'russian cossack' style hat, that will be even better





A hat for every occasion.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Old about 5 years.
> My podiatrist and I are nursing it through my busy season now. I may have surgery in February




it never ends does it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am so jealous.
> Only 61° here today, down to 50° tonight.
> That's pretty cold for November here.




mankinni weather


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> They are saying the opposite here
> I have friends complaining that it's too warm.
> Personally, I'm ok with wearing shorts all year long



along with 'i'd hit that T's


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don't wear shorts, but it's never too hot for me!
> Fifty degrees , please! (120 F)




ask and ye shall receive


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just going to watch "How to Murder Your Wife".
> wifey's choice.
> Bit like giving me ideas, though.




extreme nose biffing


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 193014
> 
> A hat for every occasion.




love the shirt


----------



## Squirt16

Hello all , awfully sorry for not being active the past week, very stressed with coursework and assignments due!


----------



## johnandjade

ohhhh!!!!



ed tought me not to post addresses, bank details etc! now i can send out the first card and it a TORTOISE gift


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Hello all , awfully sorry for not being active the past week, very stressed with coursework and assignments due!




hope it's going well and you're little bundle of joy is happy in his/her new home


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> hope it's going well and you're little bundle of joy is happy in his/her new home


Very well, recieved the coco coir in the mail a few days ago squirt seems to be happy, a few minor problems but I'm not too worried about the little thing. Very cheeky and I'm beginning to train him to come to me when I call his name, what about your little one?


----------



## AZtortMom

You guys are killing me
Lol! *snort , dry heavy*


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Very well, recieved the coco coir in the mail a few days ago squirt seems to be happy, a few minor problems but I'm not too worried about the little thing. Very cheeky and I'm beginning to train him to come to me when I call his name, what about your little one?





wayhey!!! it's amazing the difference little changes make isn't it . our little one is called fido, a 3yr old male hermans




he says hello and an ' im shy' hi 5!




it's open to debate, but i definitely think they love us mums and dads


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> You guys are killing me
> Lol! *snort , dry heavy*





...MEDIC!!!!


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! it's amazing the difference little changes make isn't it . our little one is called fido, a 3yr old male hermans
> View attachment 193026
> 
> 
> 
> he says hello and an ' im shy' hi 5!
> View attachment 193027
> 
> 
> 
> it's open to debate, but i definitely think they love us mums and dads


Well funny you should say that, yesterday my little monster was trying to bite me!! Very naughty little thing. What a beautiful baby you have


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! it's amazing the difference little changes make isn't it . our little one is called fido, a 3yr old male hermans
> View attachment 193026
> 
> 
> 
> he says hello and an ' im shy' hi 5!
> View attachment 193027
> 
> 
> 
> it's open to debate, but i definitely think they love us mums and dads


Beautiful baby


----------



## AZtortMom

Squirt16 said:


> Well funny you should say that, yesterday my little monster was trying to bite me!! Very naughty little thing. What a beautiful baby you have


Naughty muffin!


----------



## Squirt16

AZtortMom said:


> Naughty muffin!


I know so cheeky but he is learning, he is very weary of me though


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Well funny you should say that, yesterday my little monster was trying to bite me!! Very naughty little thing. What a beautiful baby you have




they will do that, and as i found out... 


them 'little nips' get worse! as they grow. thank goodness we don't have a sully!! 

it's not like a dog biting, not defencive or hostile (usually) , just curiosity is all


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> they will do that, and as i found out...
> 
> 
> them 'little nips' get worse! as they grow. thank goodness we don't have a sully!!
> 
> it's not like a dog biting, not defencive or hostile (usually) , just curiosity is all


I thought it was because he wanted more food


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> they will do that, and as i found out...
> 
> 
> them 'little nips' get worse! as they grow. thank goodness we don't have a sully!!
> 
> it's not like a dog biting, not defencive or hostile (usually) , just curiosity is all


I've been bit by my loves and boy does it smart!
I definitely made up a few swear words on that one!


----------



## Squirt16

AZtortMom said:


> I've been bit by my loves and boy does it smart!
> I definitely made up a few swear words on that one!


Oh trust me and mines only the size of my palm !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> I thought it was because he wanted more food





that the main factor!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I've been bit by my loves and boy does it smart!
> I definitely made up a few swear words on that one!




smeg!!


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> that the main factor!


Greedy little things, they'll eat whatever you give them provided they're not fussy unlike my one.


----------



## AZtortMom

I guess I should start participating in my social obligations here *sigh*
I will check with my tortoise family later
Take care! *waves*


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me, for more of fido please visit...


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....-on-instagram,-username-fido_the_tort.123400/


he really is a little poser


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I guess I should start participating in my social obligations here *sigh*
> I will check with my tortoise family later
> Take care! *waves*




*hi 5's *


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me, for more of fido please visit...
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/fidos-album...-follow-on-instagram,-username-fido_the_tort.123400/
> 
> 
> he really is a little poser


Love this, so beautiful. I've started creating a sort of album of monthly pictures of my baby to look back on when he's old


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ask and ye shall receive
> View attachment 193017


Thank you very much! 
I feel much better now.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> mankinni weather


 NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love the shirt


It's a djellaba , a king of man dress, goes down to my ankles!


----------



## Squirt16

Could anyone help me in my new thread? Sorry to ask like this just in a first timer and want the best for my baby


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Hello all , awfully sorry for not being active the past week, very stressed with coursework and assignments due!


Nice to see you back, so to speak, though it's a bit Dark in here to actually see anyone.
Hope all your schoolwork went well.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to see you back, so to speak, though it's a bit Dark in here to actually see anyone.
> Hope all your schoolwork went well.


Got my exams coming up, but yes all is well. How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! it's amazing the difference little changes make isn't it . our little one is called fido, a 3yr old male hermans
> View attachment 193026
> 
> 
> 
> he says hello and an ' im shy' hi 5!
> View attachment 193027
> 
> 
> 
> it's open to debate, but i definitely think they love us mums and dads


Or the food we give them at any rate.
Hello, Fido, you handsome devil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they will do that, and as i found out...
> 
> 
> them 'little nips' get worse! as they grow. thank goodness we don't have a sully!!
> 
> it's not like a dog biting, not defencive or hostile (usually) , just curiosity is all


They can't see directly in front of them, so it's often based on smell.
If you smell of tasty food, you'll get bitten, but it's not actually trying to bite you, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They can't see directly in front of them, so it's often based on smell.
> If you smell of tasty food, you'll get bitten, but it's not actually trying to bite you, if you see what I mean.


Just the taste of fingertips


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I guess I should start participating in my social obligations here *sigh*
> I will check with my tortoise family later
> Take care! *waves*


Enjoy! 
Speak soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me, for more of fido please visit...
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/fidos-album...-follow-on-instagram,-username-fido_the_tort.123400/
> 
> 
> he really is a little poser


Night John.
Sleep well.
He certainly is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Love this, so beautiful. I've started creating a sort of album of monthly pictures of my baby to look back on when he's old


Good idea. 
I measure Tidgy every month and have lots of photos now.
But i didn't start when i first got her as i thought she might die.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a djellaba , a king of man dress, goes down to my ankles!


That should be kind of man dress.
Though king is quite appropriate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Could anyone help me in my new thread? Sorry to ask like this just in a first timer and want the best for my baby


Where is your new thread ?


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea.
> I measure Tidgy every month and have lots of photos now.
> But i didn't start when i first got her as i thought she might die.


Well I got my first tortoise when I was 10, she got a prolapse so we gave her back to her breeder as she was already sick when we got her, I was very upset and it's taken 6 years for me to get another one I'm still very weary about this little one as I know they're like little flowers. You should start now, still got lots of growing to do I guess!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where is you new thread ?


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/flaky-shell.148939/#post-1414045

Believe it is this one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Got my exams coming up, but yes all is well. How about you?


Splendid! 
Very happy here, thanks for asking.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> Very happy here, thanks for asking.


That's okay, very happy to hear that people are happy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/flaky-shell.148939/#post-1414045
> 
> Believe it is this one


Ok, I'll pop out of the safety of My Cold Dark Room and take a peek.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Ed.
> Love to your mum.


Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to do a bit of writing.
Night night folks.
And I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends it's getting warmer



armed with bovril today


----------



## johnandjade

scotch mist


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends it's getting warmer
> View attachment 193072
> 
> 
> armed with bovril today


Good morning John. Ummm... the number got bigger, but.... 

-5C /23F is COLD!

It's +7C way down south. I just put the bin out without a coat on and it wasn't too bad; just a bit windy. I am considerably closer to France than I am to Scotland after all 

Good morning CDR. I hope there's not too much turkey-induced indigestion among our US roomies


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> They are saying the opposite here
> I have friends complaining that it's too warm.
> Personally, I'm ok with wearing shorts all year long


I'm one of those friends! It's the end of November, for heaven's sake. Should be colder now. Unless you're Down Under, of course. Then it's all upside down


----------



## johnandjade

yummy yummy


----------



## Kristoff

Morning everyone. Waving from...


The TORTOISE gift is now in the hands of PTT, our postal service. Please wish it luck - it might need it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning everyone. Waving from...
> View attachment 193074
> 
> The TORTOISE gift is now in the hands of PTT, our postal service. Please wish it luck - it might need it.


That's what I said about my tortoise gift.. it's going to need all the luck it can get


----------



## AZtortMom

Our department of transportation in Arizona has a great sense of humor


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends it's getting warmer
> View attachment 193072
> 
> 
> armed with bovril today


Good morning, John.
That is just horrible. 
The photo looks almost pretty, but the reality would be too cold and miserable for me. 
I'd get SAD after about 30 seconds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Ummm... the number got bigger, but....
> 
> -5C /23F is COLD!
> 
> It's +7C way down south. I just put the bin out without a coat on and it wasn't too bad; just a bit windy. I am considerably closer to France than I am to Scotland after all
> 
> Good morning CDR. I hope there's not too much turkey-induced indigestion among our US roomies


Good morning, Linda. 
It's 17° here, chilly for me.
The British amuse me when they talk about the temps. 
If it's hot we say, "Phew! What a scorcher it's 70 degrees", or "It'll be 80 in France". (Fahrenheit).
When it's cold we say, "Just 5 degrees today" or "It was -1 last night", (Centigrade). 
Hmmmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm one of those friends! It's the end of November, for heaven's sake. Should be colder now. Unless you're Down Under, of course. Then it's all upside down


Good afternoon, Lena.
Never too hot for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
Still full of turkey ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Our department of transportation in Arizona has a great sense of humor
> View attachment 193077


Potato reference! 
Points to your Department of Transportation.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Still full of turkey ?


Morning Adam
Turkey and ham to be exact


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Potato reference!
> Points to your Department of Transportation.


They are pretty famous. They have made national news a few times


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> They are pretty famous. They have made national news a few times


They're really famous now! 
An appearance in the Cold Dark Room makes them famous internationally!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're really famous now!
> An appearance in the Cold Dark Room makes them famous internationally!


Absolutely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now, on how Moroccan women now can emigrate more easily compared to most of the last century when most of the migrants were men. 
See you in a couple of hours.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193083


I'm flushed with embarrassment.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193083


I get the point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I get the point.


2B or not 2B, that is the question.


----------



## johnandjade

life without the CDR is like a broken pencil....

pointless


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The other end of that pencil is rubbing me up the wrong way.


----------



## AZtortMom

The remarks are epic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But I expect we'll draw a line under them now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I expect we'll draw a line under them now.


Of course we will


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Our department of transportation in Arizona has a great sense of humor
> View attachment 193077


LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!


Hello, Bea! 
Turkey sarnies today ?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> I hope you can warm up soon


Hi. Tried to, however I froze to death.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Tried to, however I froze to death.


Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.


Hello Adam, Wifey and cute Tidgy. Hope you're all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and cute Tidgy. Hope you're all well.


Yes, indeed,thank you.
wifey is just making sandwiches and Tidgy is having her supper before bedtime. 
They both say hi to you and Oli.
Tidgy sends kisses.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, indeed,thank you.
> wifey is just making sandwiches and Tidgy is having her supper before bedtime.
> They both say hi to you and Oli.
> Tidgy sends kisses.


Glad to hear you're all well.

Enjoy your supper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're all well.
> 
> Enjoy your supper.


How are you ?
Any warmer today ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How are you ?
> Any warmer today ?


Am fine thanks, though it's only getting *COLDER*!  Maximum temp in Amman was only 7 deg C, and it's expected to drop to *ZERO*, or even *MINUS* something tonight, with frost formation. And still no rain in Amman.  "I wish I lived in the......*GULF*" I keep thinking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine thanks, though it's only getting *COLDER*!  Maximum temp in Amman was only 7 deg C, and it's expected to drop to *ZERO*, or even *MINUS* something tonight, with frost formation. And still no rain in Amman.  "I wish I lived in the......*GULF*" I keep thinking.


That's horrible.
Bit colder today, but not nearly that bad! 
Have had some rain, but could do with more.
Hey ho!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's horrible.
> Bit colder today, but not nearly that bad!
> Have had some rain, but could do with more.
> Hey ho!


It definitely is horrible.And it's only the beginning.


----------



## Squirt16

Evening all, how is everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Evening all, how is everyone


Good evening! 
Splendidly splendiferous thank you
Your good self ?


----------



## Gillian M

Squirt16 said:


> Evening all, how is everyone


Good evening. 

Hope you are fine.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening!
> Splendidly splendiferous thank you
> Your good self ?


I am fine thank you, how's everything going


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Squirt16

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Hope you are fine.


I am thank you very much!


----------



## Gillian M

Squirt16 said:


> I am thank you very much!


Glad to hear you're fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I am fine thank you, how's everything going


Very well. 
Just watching some TV and chilling out with wifey.


----------



## Squirt16

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're fine.


Aw how sweet, how was your day


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well.
> Just watching some TV and chilling out with wifey.


Aw very nice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Aw how sweet, how was your day


Bit of teaching, bit of writing, bit of shopping, relaxing day. 
Yours ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine thanks, though it's only getting *COLDER*!  Maximum temp in Amman was only 7 deg C, and it's expected to drop to *ZERO*, or even *MINUS* something tonight, with frost formation. And still no rain in Amman.  "I wish I lived in the......*GULF*" I keep thinking.




suntan weather!


----------



## Gillian M

Squirt16 said:


> Aw how sweet, how was your day


Not bad though rather boring. It's freezing cold here in Jordan, and there's nothing more I dislike.  I didn't move from home! 

I *love* hot Summer days: June July and August. 

Hope you had a more interesting day.


----------



## Squirt16

Gillian Moore said:


> Not bad though rather boring. It's freezing cold here in Jordan, and there's nothing more I dislike.  I didn't move from home!
> 
> I *love* hot Summer days: June July and August.
> 
> Hope you had a more interesting day.


Just putting the finishing touches on squirts exposure


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> suntan weather!


Good evening John. Hope you're well back there.

I'd love that weather no matter how hot it gets !


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit of teaching, bit of writing, bit of shopping, relaxing day.
> Yours ?


Deadlines, deadlines, revision and changing squirts substrate


----------



## Gillian M

Squirt16 said:


> Deadlines, deadlines, revision and changing squirts substrate


Like your torts name. How did you choose it? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Had some Nutella today.  YUMMY! Do you guys like it?​


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have a new toy, an early Christmas present.

I have an aged Samsung tablet that has got very slow and kept crashing... So bad I had to uninstall pretty much everything from it including TFO. 

I relied on it for all my governor meetings as all the documents are electronic. I have spent this afternoon setting my new one up and it's only now I realise exactly how bad my old one is. It's so quick 

I'll have less to unwrap on Christmas morning, but I can handle that. I have too many meetings before Christmas!

And I just installed TFO


----------



## Squirt16

Gillian Moore said:


> Like your torts name. How did you choose it? if I may ask.


You know the little baby turtle in finding nemo , loved the little character since I was little


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Deadlines, deadlines, revision and changing squirts substrate


To the coir ?


----------



## Squirt16

Gillian Moore said:


> Had some Nutella today.  YUMMY! Do you guys like it?​


I could do with some Nutella right now


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To the coir ?


Yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Had some Nutella today.  YUMMY! Do you guys like it?​


Yeuach! 
No I don't.
But wifey loves it!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuach!
> No I don't.
> But wifey loves it!


Are you serious? Don't you like it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have a new toy, an early Christmas present.
> 
> I have an aged Samsung tablet that has got very slow and kept crashing... So bad I had to uninstall pretty much everything from it including TFO.
> 
> I relied on it for all my governor meetings as all the documents are electronic. I have spent this afternoon setting my new one up and it's only now I realise exactly how bad my old one is. It's so quick
> 
> I'll have less to unwrap on Christmas morning, but I can handle that. I have too many meetings before Christmas!
> 
> And I just installed TFO


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening! 
And Happy Christmas.


----------



## Gillian M

Squirt16 said:


> I could do with some Nutella right now


I love it. However, I do not eat it very often - once in a blue moon. It's too sweet and too fattening, even though I'm relatively thin.


----------



## Squirt16

Gillian Moore said:


> I love it. However, I do not eat it very often - once in a blue moon. It's too sweet and too fattening, even though I'm relatively thin.


Far too sweet for my savoury taste !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you serious? Don't you like it?


No, I don't. 
Too sweet and goopy for me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I don't.
> Too sweet and goopy for me.


I know what you mean. But believe me Adam, it's DELICIOUS. You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I know what you mean. But believe me Adam, it's DELICIOUS. You don't know what you are missing.


I'll stick to cheese and Marmite, thanks!


----------



## AZtortMom

I enjoy it too. 
I haven't had it in awhile, just on a regular peanut butter kick right now

Hi Gillian


----------



## Squirt16

WooHoo! Managed to plant 3 spider plants into squirts enclosure!


----------



## johnandjade

channel 3... animal 999..... degu!!!! and jade went to school with one of the lassies


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> I enjoy it too.
> I haven't had it in awhile, just on a regular peanut butter kick right now
> 
> Hi Gillian


Good evening, or is it morning back there? Hope you're well. 

Peanut butter.......that I really *LOVE*.  The trouble is the tasty food is not at all healthy.  Moreover, *DIET* Nutella is not available here. I'd buy it and eat it more often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> WooHoo! Managed to plant 3 spider plants into squirts enclosure!


Great! 
Think I said they're what I use too.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great!
> Think I said they're what I use too.


Well they've already been savagely attacked by the little beast so I guess he likes it


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, or is it morning back there? Hope you're well.
> 
> Peanut butter.......that I really *LOVE*.  The trouble is the tasty food is not at all healthy.  Moreover, *DIET* Nutella is not available here. I'd buy it and eat it more often.










Help yourself please. ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I hate peanut butter, too.
But again, wifey loves it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Well they've already been savagely attacked by the little beast so I guess he likes it


Tidgy got bored of attacking them after a bit.
She rarely nibbles them now.


----------



## Gillian M

Squirt16 said:


> Far too sweet for my savoury taste !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate peanut butter, too.
> But again, wifey loves it.


Even that? 

Well, you're considerably lucky to hate food that's anything but healthy, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Even that?
> 
> Well, you're considerably lucky to hate food that's anything but healthy, Adam.


Well, I don' eat fruit, either.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don' eat fruit, either.


What?! Even that? You must be joking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What?! Even that? You must be joking.


Nope, serious.
Though i drink fruit juice occasionally.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy got bored of attacking them after a bit.
> She rarely nibbles them now.


Not squirt no! He's a prehistoric hedge trimmer!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, serious.
> Though i drink fruit juice occasionally.


That's somehow strange, isn't it? 





Help yourself Adam.

I bet that is is what you wanted. ​


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Bea!
> Turkey sarnies today ?


Nope! We didn't cook- went to a restaurant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's somehow strange, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help yourself Adam.
> 
> I bet that is is what you wanted. ​


The cheese, yes.
But I don't eat mice, either.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The cheese, yes.
> But I don't eat mice, either.


Hahaha.  What about torts?


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> I love it. However, I do not eat it very often - once in a blue moon. It's too sweet and too fattening, even though I'm relatively thin.


One of our restaurants over here uses it in a dessert crepe: Nutella and bananas rolled in a crepe with whipped cream and a drizzle of chocolate sauce on top!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nope! We didn't cook- went to a restaurant!


Nice.
But did you have turkey ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Gillan
It's actually early afternoon here
Pondering if I dare go out and get a replacement fish for my fish tank. One of my Danios is failing to thrive despite the tank being ideal conditions for ammonia and nitrates. 
His fish mates are thriving


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hahaha.  What about torts?



NEVER!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of our restaurants over here uses it in a dessert crepe: Nutella and bananas rolled in a crepe with whipped cream and a drizzle of chocolate sauce on top!



Far too sweet!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193094


Pretty fishies!


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks! They are very entertaining and easy to care for. They love their blood worms
The one in question hasn't eaten in 3 days and is starting to wobble. I'm in fear he's going to get sucked up by the filter


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Gillan
> It's actually early afternoon here
> Pondering if I dare go out and get a replacement fish for my fish tank. One of my Danios is failing to thrive despite the tank being ideal conditions for ammonia and nitrates.
> His fish mates are thriving


Sometimes you just lose one. We have had an aquarium for years and the occupants have changed over time. 

Generally we let the number of "fish inches" drop by 4 or 5 before buying some replacements. It's not uncommon to lose one quicker than the rest of a shoal purchased

We've had harlequins dropping off over several months and will probably get half a dozen of something else shortly. We have a number of odd singles that have out-survived the shoal they were bought with


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! They are very entertaining and easy to care for. They love their blood worms
> The one in question hasn't eaten in 3 days and is starting to wobble. I'm in fear he's going to get sucked up by the filter


I guess they don't live very long.
It may just be it's time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess they don't live very long.
> It may just be it's time.


Yup. 
Their live expectancy is only 5 years.


----------



## AZtortMom

Off we go to the pet store.
See you guys in a bit. 
Wish me good vibes, it Black Friday


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> But did you have turkey ?


Nope! It was an Indian restaurant- I had several different veggies and the chicken tandoori. With cardamom rice pudding for dessert! Also nabbed some of hubby's mango lassi!


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Just putting the finishing touches on squirts exposure




squits exposure???!! so he is a he?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. Hope you're well back there.
> 
> I'd love that weather no matter how hot it gets !





onsie's


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Off we go to the pet store.
> See you guys in a bit.
> Wish me good vibes, it Black Friday


Good luck vibes! 
I'm quite excited to see what you get, now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nope! It was an Indian restaurant- I had several different veggies and the chicken tandoori. With cardamom rice pudding for dessert! Also nabbed some of hubby's mango lassi!


Lovely and scrummy! 
I love Indian nosh.


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Deadlines, deadlines, revision and changing squirts substrate




what exams are you taking? there is a few very helpful, friendly AND very knowledgeable people in here over a vast subject base. don't hesitate to ask . 

... it may be called cold dark room, 


.. but its the opposite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what exams are you taking? there is a few very helpful, friendly AND very knowledgeable people in here over a vast subject base. don't hesitate to ask .
> 
> ... it may be called cold dark room,
> 
> 
> .. but its the opposite


Hot Light Corridor ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Had some Nutella today.  YUMMY! Do you guys like it?​




awesome!!!!   


hi 5!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! They are very entertaining and easy to care for. They love their blood worms
> The one in question hasn't eaten in 3 days and is starting to wobble. I'm in fear he's going to get sucked up by the filter


It depends on the fish. The little shoaling ones don't seem to last that long. We had our Bristlenose Catfish for over 15 years. Our Clown Loaches are about 12 years now.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck vibes!
> I'm quite excited to see what you get, now!


Me too


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Nope! It was an Indian restaurant- I had several different veggies and the chicken tandoori. With cardamom rice pudding for dessert! Also nabbed some of hubby's mango lassi!


Yummy!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have a new toy, an early Christmas present.
> 
> I have an aged Samsung tablet that has got very slow and kept crashing... So bad I had to uninstall pretty much everything from it including TFO.
> 
> I relied on it for all my governor meetings as all the documents are electronic. I have spent this afternoon setting my new one up and it's only now I realise exactly how bad my old one is. It's so quick
> 
> I'll have less to unwrap on Christmas morning, but I can handle that. I have too many meetings before Christmas!
> 
> And I just installed TFO




brucy bonus!!! i have a samsung tab 4 ( i think) around 3month and i still cant sent so much as a telegram


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> brucy bonus!!! i have a samsung tab 4 ( i think) around 3month and i still cant sent so much as a telegram



Probably helps that I have worked in IT for thirty odd years


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> WooHoo! Managed to plant 3 spider plants into squirts enclosure!




yay !! hate to preach, but remember to avoid additives like 'miracle grow'.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Help yourself please. ​




wahhh!!! a thumb to the name


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Nope! We didn't cook- went to a restaurant!





happy birthday!!!! x


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday Bea and apologies for not posting earlier!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! They are very entertaining and easy to care for. They love their blood worms
> The one in question hasn't eaten in 3 days and is starting to wobble. I'm in fear he's going to get sucked up by the filter




we lost 2 fisheys that way . 

one left who we now call leonidas (the spartan warrior from 300 )

just his dad, the tartan spartan


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday!!!! x


Goodness! 
After telling you yesterday it was today, it slipped my tiny mind! 
Ooooppppsss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so ashamed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck vibes!
> I'm quite excited to see what you get, now!





cod in breadcrumbs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy, happy birthday, Bea! 
You seem to be having a nice day and I trust it will continue to be.
One of the nicest people I know deserves to have a special day!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot Light Corridor ?





toasty light enclosure


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Probably helps that I have worked in IT for thirty odd years






that's what i was hinting at


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy, happy birthday, Bea!
> You seem to be having a nice day and I trust it will continue to be.
> One of the nicest people I know deserves to have a special day!




hear hear!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy, happy birthday, Bea!
> You seem to be having a nice day and I trust it will continue to be.
> One of the nicest people I know deserves to have a special day!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday to daughter turtle as well


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> squits exposure???!! so he is a he?


I feel so judging from his bottom half and I know his tail isn't very long but he's still a baby so I feel like the shell would develop quicker and it has the shape of a males so I'm guessing 


johnandjade said:


> yay !! hate to preach, but remember to avoid additives like 'miracle grow'.


I'm just using the coco coir lol!


----------



## johnandjade

mr adam, (raises hand) ... 


can you translate this for me please!https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_funnel-web_spider

i had a dream jade got some?!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, (raises hand) ...
> 
> 
> can you translate this for me please!https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_funnel-web_spider
> 
> i had a dream jade got some?!





*click taxonomy


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Probably helps that I have worked in IT for thirty odd years


...and very "odd" years they were, indeed!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday!!!! x


Thank you!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Bea and apologies for not posting earlier!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy, happy birthday, Bea!
> You seem to be having a nice day and I trust it will continue to be.
> One of the nicest people I know deserves to have a special day!


You are so sweet!!!  THANK you!!!


----------



## Squirt16

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!


Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! happy birthday to yoooouuuuu
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday to daughter turtle as well


Elsa is asleep, but I know she thanks you as well!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Squirt16 said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! happy birthday to yoooouuuuu
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!


THANK YOOOOOOUU!!!


----------



## Squirt16

Moozillion said:


> THANK YOOOOOOUU!!!


Hope you've had a lovely day!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby will be taking me out to my favorite restaurant for dinner!  TTFN!


----------



## Squirt16

Right everyone I'm off for the night
Sleep well all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam, (raises hand) ...
> 
> 
> can you translate this for me please!https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_funnel-web_spider
> 
> i had a dream jade got some?!


Don't quite understand ?
But dreams of spiders signify feeling left out of a situation or being an outsider in your own home .
Or so they say.


----------



## johnandjade

did you get my e mail adam?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't quite understand ?
> But dreams of spiders signify feeling left out of a situation or being an outsider in your own home .
> Or so they say.




i was meaning the definition and brake down of taxonomy sorry


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i was meaning the definition and brake down of taxonomy sorry




does ring true though, especially as the were in degu cages! (though separated) 2 teransula in on and funnelle webs in other! 

.. i really have a strange mind


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> I feel so judging from his bottom half and I know his tail isn't very long but he's still a baby so I feel like the shell would develop quicker and it has the shape of a males so I'm guessing
> 
> I'm just using the coco coir lol!




hello squirt


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!




hope you have had a super time and made to feel as special and wonderful as you are


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Elsa is asleep, but I know she thanks you as well!!!




i was meaning gramps daughter, i think its her birthday too? 

but of course love to elsa too 



fido is giving some food as a gift


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> Right everyone I'm off for the night
> Sleep well all!



nos da


----------



## johnandjade

has anyone dropped lyn an email? shes more likely to check at work than check in here?


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Bea!


----------



## AZtortMom

Well,
I still have my sickly fish :/
He's in isolation, but we will see how he does. Honestly I'm not hopeful. I'm probably going to get a shark to replace him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> *click taxonomy


It basically means they have not officially decided on the classification of this group of spiders.
Even genetic testing has not helped much. 
There seem to be several species grouped into three genera (like the genus Testudo has several species, but torts include several other genera. 
Two of the genera seem closely related and the other not so much, so are they all in the same family or not ? And should they be grouped together with other similar spiders in a bigger family, in a sub family or in one or two families of their own ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby will be taking me out to my favorite restaurant for dinner!  TTFN!


Enjoy! 
I'm sure he'll spoil you, as you deserve to be spoiled!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Right everyone I'm off for the night
> Sleep well all!


Leila saida! 
Sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you get my e mail adam?


Yup, three of 'em! 
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i was meaning the definition and brake down of taxonomy sorry


Taxonomy is the classification of living things and rather much one of my specialist subjects. 
I will be publishing a big work on this in a few years time.
(many papers already). 
The funnel webs are very venomous spiders found in Australia, but there is now an antitoxin so nobody is killed anymore. 
They are of the animal Kingdom and grouped in to the Phylum Arthropoda (jointed legs) which also includes insects, crustaceans, centipedes and millipedes, barnacles and all my lovely trilobites, among others. (we are phylum Chordata, animals with a central nervous system and sub phylum vertebrata - animals with backbones which includes all mammals, birds, fish and reptiles.) 
The spiders belong to the sub-phylum Chelicerata, which all have just one pair of appendages in front of the mouth, which in the case of spiders form the venom injecting fangs. The Chelicerates include spiders and their relatives, sea spiders, sea scorpions and horseshoe crabs. 
Within this spiders belong to the Class Arachnida, arachnids all have eight legs and include spiders, scorpions, mites, ticks and harvestmen. 
Then we have Order Araneae which is the group that only contains the spiders. 
The funnel webs and tarantulas and other large spiders that all have downward pointing, uncrossed fangs are included in the Infraorder Mygalomorphae.
Superfamily Hexatheloidea includes only one family, the Hexathelidae which are for me at least the true funnel webs and I believe the others are all curtain webs family Dipluridae and belong to a different Superfamily. 
However, the funnel webs may not be monophyletic (one closely related group) and should possibly be split into at least two different families that themselves may not belong to the same superfamily, that is, they may not be as closely related as we think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> does ring true though, especially as the were in degu cages! (though separated) 2 teransula in on and funnelle webs in other!
> 
> .. i really have a strange mind


They are related groups of spiders, tarantulas are also Mygalomorphs but belong to the family Theraphosidae which includes several sub families of large hairy spiders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> has anyone dropped lyn an email? shes more likely to check at work than check in here?


I have not been blessed with Lyn's e-mail. 
I don't think she checks in at work and i have a feeling her home computer has snuffed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Well,
> I still have my sickly fish :/
> He's in isolation, but we will see how he does. Honestly I'm not hopeful. I'm probably going to get a shark to replace him


Did you not get a new fishy ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you not get a new fishy ?


Not yet. I put Mr. Sicky in isolation and treated him. When and if he passes I will get a new fishy


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm a little reluctant to get a shark because of how big they get.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Not yet. I put Mr. Sicky in isolation and treated him. When and if he passes I will get a new fishy


Poor Mr Sicky. 
Hope he makes it but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm a little reluctant to get a shark because of how big they get.


Your new house will have to have a large salt water swimming pool! 
Just imagine the dorsal fin cutting through the water!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Mr Sicky.
> Hope he makes it but it doesn't sound good.


I think you are right


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your new house will have to have a large salt water swimming pool!
> Just imagine the dorsal fin cutting through the water!


That would be hilarious


----------



## AZtortMom

Do you have any fish?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Do you have any fish?


No, not for years. 
I used to keep fresh water fish including roach and tench in the garden in England and also a large tropical tank with the usual sort of mix plus a couple of smaller tanks with lone Siamese fighting fish.
Difficult to get supplies here, can't keep dogs or cats because of the way they are treated here, so Tidgy's my only pet now, though she's more a member of the family, really!


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, as usual Adam,
It's always a treat to talk to you
I'm going to bed. It's been a long day. 
I will talk to you soon


----------



## johnandjade

nos da, 0200 and up at 0600 for work. pink floyd pulse on, just an earthbound misfit, i  


off to dream of wooly spiders


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Well, as usual Adam,
> It's always a treat to talk to you
> I'm going to bed. It's been a long day.
> I will talk to you soon


Likewise.
i'm so glad you've come back to the Forum! 
Night night , sleep well, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da, 0200 and up at 0600 for work. pink floyd pulse on, just an earthbound misfit, i
> 
> 
> off to dream of wooly spiders


With big, uncrossed, downward pointing fangs.
Nos da, John.
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all
And Bea @Moozillion 
Hope you're having a lovely evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's the weekend Roommates!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i was meaning gramps daughter, i think its her birthday too?
> 
> but of course love to elsa too
> View attachment 193115
> 
> 
> fido is giving some food as a gift


Oops! I misunderstood...an all too common occurrence!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Well,
> I still have my sickly fish :/
> He's in isolation, but we will see how he does. Honestly I'm not hopeful. I'm probably going to get a shark to replace him


Those red-tailed sharks are really pretty...


----------



## Kristoff

I'm a little late to the party, but wishing you a Happy Birthday, Bea! @Moozillion
Hope you had an amazing day!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, CDR! Missed all the fishy topics from yesterday. Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, tired boy today. lovley sky


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. Frosty start to the day here. It's currently warmed up to +1C 

We have everyone home as son is going to a 21st birthday party tonight. Daughter has work and JoesDad and I will be wrapping up warm to go to Twickenham to watch England v Argentina (Rugby Union) this afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, CDR! Missed all the fishy topics from yesterday. Happy weekend, everyone!


Good morning, Lena! 
Have a super weekend, yourself! 
If you're feeling left out of the fish discussion, here's one for you : 
Halibut.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, tired boy today. lovley sky
> View attachment 193135


Good morning, John.
Usual blue, blue sky here. 
Smoke me a kipper........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. Frosty start to the day here. It's currently warmed up to +1C
> 
> We have everyone home as son is going to a 21st birthday party tonight. Daughter has work and JoesDad and I will be wrapping up warm to go to Twickenham to watch England v Argentina (Rugby Union) this afternoon.


Good morning, Linda.
Enjoy the rugby and your family.
Did you say Argentina ?
Sorry, but I'm a little hard of herring.


----------



## JoesMum

Fishing for compliments again Adam? It's obvious you're punning on porpoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, my fellow Cold Dark Sardines! 
I've a lesson now, so see you in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Fishing for compliments again Adam? It's obvious you're punning on porpoise


No student yet.
I know eel be late. 
Would've bet sick squid on it.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No student yet.
> I know eel be late.
> Would've bet sick squid on it.


The student will flounder with their studies if they miss their lesson.


----------



## Kristoff




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The student will flounder with their studies if they miss their lesson.


I'll teach him his plaice one of these dace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 193137


Dolphinately true.


----------



## Kristoff

Why do oysters go to the gym?
- It's good for the mussel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Why do oysters go to the gym?
> - It's good for the mussel.


Whelkcome to the punning!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whelkcome to the punning!


Ah, now I'm really feeling tanked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, I've got to stop being so shellfish and go and do my Christmas shopping.
By for now fans! Or are you just groupers ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning fellow roommates
Our little fish friend is in fish heaven 
I may get a red tail shark


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning fellow roommates
> Our little fish friend is in fish heaven
> I may get a red tail shark


Oh, I'm sorry, Noel! 

Hope you have a good Saturday nevertheless


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, Noel!
> 
> Hope you have a good Saturday nevertheless


It's ok 
He was going down hill pretty fast and a pretty new fish, but thank you. 
I hope you have a good Saturday too. 
I may wait on the shark until after I move, because this tank is fairly small, and they require quite a bit more tank.


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff and Elsa are officially boxed in for the winter. 

I'm aware of the advice not to do it in your first year, but I know for a fact that:
A. They're in their native environment 
B. They've done this before. 
C. They've dug in really well, ready for the winter. 

In other words, I may not trust myself but I do trust their years of experience. I'm monitoring the temps inside the boxes as well as in Elsa's would-be hibernation site. 

I had to dig them out. Question: is it OK that they went in a bit dirty? I wanted to disturb them as little as possible.


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh my! I wish I could help. I have absolutely no experience when it comes to hibernation techniques. 
I have tortoises that stay awake all year round


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but wishing you a Happy Birthday, Bea! @Moozillion
> Hope you had an amazing day!


Thank you, Lena! Yes, I had a lovely day!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff and Elsa are officially boxed in for the winter.
> 
> I'm aware of the advice not to do it in your first year, but I know for a fact that:
> A. They're in their native environment
> B. They've done this before.
> C. They've dug in really well, ready for the winter.
> 
> In other words, I may not trust myself but I do trust their years of experience. I'm monitoring the temps inside the boxes as well as in Elsa's would-be hibernation site.
> 
> I had to dig them out. Question: is it OK that they went in a bit dirty? I wanted to disturb them as little as possible.


I have no experience hibernation my tort, either. 
Maybe if you post in the Species Specific section you'll get more info?
Sorry I can't be of help.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning fellow roommates
> Our little fish friend is in fish heaven
> I may get a red tail shark





 , sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> , sleeping with the fishes.


Indeed
Good morning John
I have another good shirt on today..
What the pug?!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> , sleeping with the fishes.


Good morning John !


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## johnandjade

allo everyone!! (hi 5's all round) 


survived work, and shaved the dog after. 

jades away out for her brothers bday, so i'm on the armadillo listening to my cold dark compelation .


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> allo everyone!! (hi 5's all round)
> 
> 
> survived work, and shaved the dog after.
> 
> jades away out for her brothers bday, so i'm on the armadillo listening to my cold dark compelation .


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed
> Good morning John
> I have another good shirt on today..
> What the pug?!



yasss!!!  have you seen the 'pug life' ones? 


how's mom today?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm good
I'm going tree hunting with some friends today. Yes you read that right. One of my girl friends wants to chop down a perfectly good tree and drag it in her house and decorate it. I'm going along just for sheer entertainment purposes


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning John !




allo' gramps . 

hope you're well, im sorted 




the wallpaper on the right... 


jade hung a banner with sticky tape, when removed left a mark... so i made it worse and made the happy face


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> allo' gramps .
> 
> hope you're well, im sorted
> View attachment 193150
> 
> 
> 
> the wallpaper on the right...
> 
> 
> jade hung a banner with sticky tape, when removed left a mark... so i made it worse and made the happy face


Nice! *big thumbs up*


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193149








YAAAHHHOOWWWCH!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good
> I'm going tree hunting with some friends today. Yes you read that right. One of my girl friends wants to chop down a perfectly good tree and drag it in her house and decorate it. I'm going along just for sheer entertainment purposes




branching out?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Nice! *big thumbs up*




please excuse the mess, too much of the devils nectar last night. i usually clean every night or morning... but its pay weekend so reality can wait


----------



## johnandjade

new cell phone for us scots...

it's called an 'uch aye phone'


----------



## johnandjade

this is the kind of nonsense that plays in my head, but keeps me happy. 

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


i have actually had 'ding dong the witch is dead' or as we say; 'deid' stuck and playing over in my head, or 'heid'/ 'napper' all week?!?


----------



## johnandjade

going to send a wee email to miss womblyn just to say we miss her


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193151
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAHHHOOWWWCH!!!


That's great!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> this is the kind of nonsense that plays in my head, but keeps me happy.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3
> 
> 
> i have actually had 'ding dong the witch is dead' or as we say; 'deid' stuck and playing over in my head, or 'heid'/ 'napper' all week?!?


That gave me a giggle
You guys keep me in a good mood


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> That gave me a giggle
> You guys keep me in a good mood




dito! . mr adam really did a great job gathering and trapping us all


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## johnandjade

have sent an email to miss womblyn, just saying we all are asking after her.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed




loved the road sign pic you posted. 

we had a good one i'll try find, though needs doctored as has the 'F bomb' in.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> loved the road sign pic you posted.
> 
> we had a good one i'll try find, though needs doctored as has the 'F bomb' in.


----------



## johnandjade

also, this one time... at band camp 


...rail replacement service,


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> have sent an email to miss womblyn, just saying we all are asking after her.


Good evening Sir. 

Did @Lyn W answer you? Hope she's fine.


----------



## johnandjade

legend!!! a true inspiration, gone 25yrs and still no one has even come close. https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3&v=Od6hY_50Dh0


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir.
> 
> Did @Lyn W answer you? Hope she's fine.







evenooning ma'am! . 

i guess would be monday she will see if at all. will keep you informed with a SITRAP


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193151
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAHHHOOWWWCH!!!



@AZtortMom : did you poke John in the eye with your big thumbs up?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> @AZtortMom : did you poke John in the eye with your big thumbs up?




allo' mrs G . thank you so much for helping adam with card exchange!


----------



## johnandjade

found out that i am being pulled from my placement to run base between christmas and new year, not good. 

i am expected to lie and say i'm on holidays as they will scrap contract if they can't get me (smug face) 


tricky situation, i detest lies (with exception of jades bum looking small  ) however, i don't want to risk my job :/.


----------



## johnandjade

i wish miss gillian joined in with TORTOISE so we could cheat and send a parcel.... i ordered myself one of these bad boys,



and think gillian would benift as well from one. they look the business, roasty toasty heid


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> allo' mrs G . thank you so much for helping adam with card exchange!



You're welcome. I'm looking forward to receiving cards from you all. I mailed mine yesterday.


----------



## johnandjade

paisley boy! https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL...WD3&params=OAFIAVgZ&v=s-xd3NuWQI0&mode=NORMAL

we also claim fame to ferry raferty  

we are looking into VIP tickets for caro emerald . front and center seats as well as a 'meet and greet'  

it's a dream come true, she's my dream woman


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> You're welcome. I'm looking forward to receiving cards from you all. I mailed mine yesterday.




wayhey!!! . i'm waiting on little 'card fillers' arriving then i can mail out  

i could only get X4 the same, so have ordered the same (but different) items for ed and adam, that way i can ship separately from my TORTOISE and no one is the wiser


----------



## Yvonne G

I hope all your TORTOISE participants share your treasure troves with us. That's pretty exciting too. I'm anxious to see all the pressies.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, tired boy today. lovley sky
> View attachment 193135




1630, an equally boootifull evenooning



and on telly,


(insert wolf whistles) 


mother nature truly is wonderful


----------



## johnandjade

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL...WD3&params=OAFIAVge&v=1Z39KZAryzk&mode=NORMAL


funny how history repeats


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok roommates I'm out 
Here's some pics of the crew


----------



## AZtortMom

Me and my bestie I'm the tall red head


----------



## AZtortMom

See you guys in a few hours* peace sign*


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> See you guys in a few hours* peace sign*


Watch out people red heads can be real hard to get along with !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I hope all your TORTOISE participants share your treasure troves with us. That's pretty exciting too. I'm anxious to see all the pressies.



here's a sneaky peek at the card i picked for you


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Ok roommates I'm out
> Here's some pics of the crew
> View attachment 193162




wow, you got your hands full there! i spy i silly hat


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Me and my bestie I'm the tall red head
> View attachment 193163





(insert wolf wistles)


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> See you guys in a few hours* peace sign*



have fun mom


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Watch out people red heads can be real hard to get along with !!!




oyi!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193155
> 
> 
> evenooning ma'am! .
> 
> i guess would be monday she will see if at all. will keep you informed with a SITRAP


Good evening Sir!  And thanks your prompt answer. And a thank you John from.... a *MILITARY TORT*! 

​
​


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> here's a sneaky peek at the card i picked for you
> View attachment 193164



LOL! What a tease. I must say, what I can see of it is might purdy!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir!  And thanks your prompt answer. And a thank you John from.... a *MILITARY TORT*!
> 
> View attachment 193166​
> ​




brilliant!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


>




great minds think alike... but idiots seldom disagree


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! What a tease. I must say, what I can see of it is might purdy!!




i hope you will appreciate it  , don't forget there is also a little pressy as well


----------



## johnandjade

waiting on the shopping being delivered will snap a pic


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> brilliant!!


Mind you, it's not Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> waiting on the shopping being delivered will snap a pic


Go ahead please, Sir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning fellow roommates
> Our little fish friend is in fish heaven
> I may get a red tail shark



Well, no surprise, Unfortunately. 
Ha! Unfor-tuna-tley. 
Oops, inappropriate, Adam 
Sorry. 
Good day to you, Noel!


----------



## johnandjade

yassss!!!! weee bitta that!!! 




there this a glasgow version, but rather rude


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff and Elsa are officially boxed in for the winter.
> 
> I'm aware of the advice not to do it in your first year, but I know for a fact that:
> A. They're in their native environment
> B. They've done this before.
> C. They've dug in really well, ready for the winter.
> 
> In other words, I may not trust myself but I do trust their years of experience. I'm monitoring the temps inside the boxes as well as in Elsa's would-be hibernation site.
> 
> I had to dig them out. Question: is it OK that they went in a bit dirty? I wanted to disturb them as little as possible.


Joe never goes away spotless. I soak him during the wind down and some muck comes off, but then he goes straight back outside and gets dirty again. I do make sure he's dry before hibernation. The dirt is dry but still there


----------



## johnandjade

kenny, the shopping delivery man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff and Elsa are officially boxed in for the winter.
> 
> I'm aware of the advice not to do it in your first year, but I know for a fact that:
> A. They're in their native environment
> B. They've done this before.
> C. They've dug in really well, ready for the winter.
> 
> In other words, I may not trust myself but I do trust their years of experience. I'm monitoring the temps inside the boxes as well as in Elsa's would-be hibernation site.
> 
> I had to dig them out. Question: is it OK that they went in a bit dirty? I wanted to disturb them as little as possible.


A bit of mud won't matter. 
As long as they were a good weight and healthy it should be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Lena! Yes, I had a lovely day!


Hoooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy second day of your birthday celebrations!


----------



## johnandjade

time to anoy the neighbors


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> time to anoy the neighbors



\m/\m/


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

I'm on my way home from Twickenham. It's in West London and I live to the South East of the city. Journey should take around an hour as long as the M25 motorway behaves itself (it's notorious for traffic jams)

Here's the stadium 


I forgot to take any photos of the match, sorry. 

England v Argentina wasn't a good match. The referee blew his whistle constantly and never let play get going. England won, however. 

Afterwards England Women played Canada. It was a much better match. England won 39-6. (We beat Canada in the Womens Rugby World Cup final in 2014 too)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good
> I'm going tree hunting with some friends today. Yes you read that right. One of my girl friends wants to chop down a perfectly good tree and drag it in her house and decorate it. I'm going along just for sheer entertainment purposes


Chopped a tree down on a railway embankment once, five or six of us carried it back to our student house, at least 20 feet if I remember correctly, put it in the stairwell After a week or two we all went home for Christmas 
Came back to find the whole lower floor an inch deep in brown pine needles, the cleaner had gone on strike (unsurprisingly) and refused to clean up
So we had to do it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193151
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAHHHOOWWWCH!!!


Nose biffed!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> branching out?


You're bark-ing mad, mate


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chopped a tree down on a railway embankment once, five or six of us carried it back to our student house, at least 20 feet if I remember correctly, put it in the stairwell After a week or two we all went home for Christmas
> Came back to find the whole lower floor an inch deep in brown pine needles, the cleaner had gone on strike (unsurprisingly) and refused to clean up
> So we had to do it




i remember you telling me this on holibags


----------



## johnandjade

elton me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going to send a wee email to miss womblyn just to say we miss her


Yes, good idea, but if her computer's completely knackered..........................?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dito! . mr adam really did a great job gathering and trapping us all





AZtortMom said:


> Indeed


Yep, and you're not being allowed out, either.
Noel already escaped once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @AZtortMom : did you poke John in the eye with your big thumbs up?


Nose biffings are usual in here. 
Hello, Yvonne, hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found out that i am being pulled from my placement to run base between christmas and new year, not good.
> 
> i am expected to lie and say i'm on holidays as they will scrap contract if they can't get me (smug face)
> 
> 
> tricky situation, i detest lies (with exception of jades bum looking small  ) however, i don't want to risk my job :/.


Hmmmmmmm, difficult. 
The one sort of lie is easy, no wifey, you have no wrinkles whatsoever, but other stuff is hard.
But so is losing the job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!!! . i'm waiting on little 'card fillers' arriving then i can mail out
> 
> i could only get X4 the same, so have ordered the same (but different) items for ed and adam, that way i can ship separately from my TORTOISE and no one is the wiser


I have been out all day haggling and have now decided not to send anything to anyone. 
Just sit here and see what i get.
Humbug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I hope all your TORTOISE participants share your treasure troves with us. That's pretty exciting too. I'm anxious to see all the pressies.


I'm only anxious to see mine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Me and my bestie I'm the tall red head
> View attachment 193163


I remember a piccie of you from the What Do You Look Like Thread. 
Looking good, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> See you guys in a few hours* peace sign*


Have fun. 
*Road sign*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Watch out people red heads can be real hard to get along with !!!


Hello, Gramps.
I had three red-headed girlfriends and two of them were fiery as could be.
The third was a lamb.
(not literally, though i am half Welsh).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wow, you got your hands full there! i spy i silly hat





I spy a banana.
Wait a mo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wrong thread!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Very true.
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## JoesMum

Here's a sneak preview of my card



I have another 4. If someone would like one - they're special for this occasion - who hasn't joined the Card Messaging thing then just PM me. Nothing expected in return.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> great minds think alike... but idiots seldom disagree


No we don't!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 193184
> 
> I spy a banana.
> Wait a mo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wrong thread!




love it!! i used the tommy cooper joke on a taxi man last night... handed him a couple tea bags and said 'have a drink on me'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> kenny, the shopping delivery man
> View attachment 193176


Hi, Kenny! 
Crikey, John, for a moment I thought you'd had too many takeaways recently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I'm on my way home from Twickenham. It's in West London and I live to the South East of the city. Journey should take around an hour as long as the M25 motorway behaves itself (it's notorious for traffic jams)
> 
> Here's the stadium
> View attachment 193179
> 
> I forgot to take any photos of the match, sorry.
> 
> England v Argentina wasn't a good match. The referee blew his whistle constantly and never let play get going. England won, however.
> 
> Afterwards England Women played Canada. It was a much better match. England won 39-6. (We beat Canada in the Womens Rugby World Cup final in 2014 too)


Sorry about the ref. 
Still, you had a good day I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i remember you telling me this on holibags


Gosh, I'm so predictable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Here's a sneak preview of my card
> View attachment 193185
> 
> 
> I have another 4. If someone would like one - they're special for this occasion - who hasn't joined the Card Messaging thing then just PM me. Nothing expected in return.


How nice of you!
i wonder if Zac would like one?
He can't afford much, so can't reciprocate, i shouldn't think, and Christmas is not usually done here, but we always get him a pressie and he saves up to buy us a book, bless him!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, I'm so predictable.



just happy to have heard the after hours version


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How nice of you!
> i wonder if Zac would like one?
> He can't afford much, so can't reciprocate, i shouldn't think, and Christmas is not usually done here, but we always get him a pressie and he saves up to buy us a book, bless him!




would a new years card work?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just happy to have heard the after hours version


Yes, well I do understand the delicate sensibilities of our fellow Roommates! 
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would a new years card work?


They sometimes do that here, but, Zacariah, and his family are quite enlightened and would be delighted, rather than offended, I believe, but i will ask him when he comes to play pat-a-cake tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They sometimes do that here, but, Zacariah, and his family are quite enlightened and would be delighted, rather than offended, I believe, but i will ask him when he comes to play pat-a-cake tomorrow afternoon.




chain of thoughts was the 'new years tree'. 

understood! i shall send to you, to pass on .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evenooning, Roommates. 
Had a wonderfully successful day haggling for my Christmas gifts and cards today, though very tiring indeed.
Goodness! Living in a mountain valley can be quite exhausting when you need to walk anywhere. 
However, I am very pleased with my purchases. 
So was wifey, so she has acquired half of them. 
And Tidgy got one thing. 
And I got the rest. 
Humbug, i give up!


----------



## johnandjade

jades watching x factor, i have earphones now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chain of thoughts was the 'new years tree'.
> 
> understood! i shall send to you, to pass on .


How kind! 
Zac will be gobsmacked and chuffed to bits, i'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades watching x factor, i have earphones now
> View attachment 193190


Is that still going ?
I would have thought people would have realized that most of them don't even have the 'Z' factor , by now.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How nice of you!
> i wonder if Zac would like one?
> He can't afford much, so can't reciprocate, i shouldn't think, and Christmas is not usually done here, but we always get him a pressie and he saves up to buy us a book, bless him!


I'll send it with yours and you can pass it on 


EDIT

Just read that John is doing likewise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'll send it with yours and you can pass it on
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Just read that John is doing likewise


I'm sure he'll be genuinely touched.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mind you, i'm touched too.
But in a rather different way.....................


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mind you, i'm touched too.
> But in a rather different way.....................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir!  And thanks your prompt answer. And a thank you John from.... a *MILITARY TORT*!
> 
> View attachment 193166​
> ​


Your humidity must have been perfect! 
never seen such a smooth shell.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gramps.
> I had three red-headed girlfriends and two of them were fiery as could be.
> The third was a lamb.
> (not literally, though i am half Welsh).


My third ex- wife was a red head boy was she something else !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My third ex- wife was a red head boy was she something else !


Good Thanksgiving, old chap ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still doing my Doctor Who episode of the day.
Today is day 331 and episode 2 of ' The Three Doctors' which brings together the first 3 actors to play the part to fight a naughty Time Lord called Omega. 
It's not actually very good, but great fun. Tenth anniversary story.  
This is Jan 1973 by the way.


----------



## johnandjade

step 2 of degu carpet cleaning, steam to sanatise, then sook out water from pressure washing.... no washing machine needed, no machine broke... £200!saved! 




fidos away to bed


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 193184
> 
> I spy a banana.
> Wait a mo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wrong thread!




LOL! You always make me laugh, Adam.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still doing my Doctor Who episode of the day.
> Today is day 331 and episode 2 of ' The Three Doctors' which brings together the first 3 actors to play the part to fight a naughty Time Lord called Omega.
> It's not actually very good, but great fun. Tenth anniversary story.
> This is Jan 1973 by the way.



Walking through the parking lot of the grocery store yesterday I saw a license plate on a car in a frame that said, "My other ride is the Tardis"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193191
> step 2 of degu carpet cleaning, steam to sanatise, then sook out water from pressure washing.... no washing machine needed, no machine broke... £200!saved!
> View attachment 193192
> 
> 
> 
> fidos away to bed


His bum look big in this ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! You always make me laugh, Adam.


This is my third sense of humour. 
I sold a couple when times were hard and got this one in a garden sale. 
Still wearing it in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Walking through the parking lot of the grocery store yesterday I saw a license plate on a car in a frame that said, "My other ride is the Tardis"


How splendid!
I've got a TARDIS key, but the actual machine hasn't shown up yet. 
One day...................


----------



## Yvonne G

Re-reading my license plate post, I realize that the CAR wasn't in the frame, but rather, the license plate was in the frame. Hope no one got confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Re-reading my license plate post, I realize that the CAR wasn't in the frame, but rather, the license plate was in the frame. Hope no one got confused.


Ha de ha.! 
Think we got it.


----------



## johnandjade

Bing beep, my old man's a mushroom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Bing beep, my old man's a mushroom


"I say, I say, I say, there's a toadstool in my dustbin"
" How do you know it's a toadstool?"
"'Cos there's not mushroom in there."


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "I say, I say, I say, there's a toadstool in my dustbin"
> " How do you know it's a toadstool?"
> "'Cos there's not mushroom in there."


Will you two stop playing with the toadstools and mushrooms in public !


----------



## Yvonne G

Pa rump pump!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Pa rump pump!


If you say so !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Will you two stop playing with the toadstools and mushrooms in public !


We know you don't mind really. 
You're a fungi.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you say so !



That was a rim shot. Didn't know how to spell it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Reading to be done. 
Night night Roommates! 
Lovely day today!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Pa rump pump!



What about this?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope you're all having a good weekend. 

We have household jobs to do like sweeping leaves and clearing the house gutters to look forward to today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Good morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I hope you're all having a good weekend.
> 
> We have household jobs to do like sweeping leaves and clearing the house gutters to look forward to today


Good morning, Linda! 
Lesson on basic vocab this morning. 
Then some shopping. 
Then Zacariah coming to play.
And this evening it's writing 'humourous" messages on Christmas cards. 
Which should be entertaining as they don't actually sell Christmas cards here.


----------



## JoesMum

So the gutters didn't get done as JoesDad decided he too needed to get some more tropical fish. 

So we have just added 6 golden barbs and 4 pentazona barbs (we have 2 of these from before) to the aquarium. Our one remaining ruby barb (very elderly) has gone nuts and is zooming round the aquarium at the moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So the gutters didn't get done as JoesDad decided he too needed to get some more tropical fish.
> 
> So we have just added 6 golden barbs and 4 pentazona barbs (we have 2 of these from before) to the aquarium. Our one remaining ruby barb (very elderly) has gone nuts and is zooming round the aquarium at the moment


Since everyone else is doing this I will go out in a bit and buy a tropical fish.
Just wondering if I should get an aquarium or whether it would be okay living in the baked bean substrate ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Since everyone else is doing this I will go out in a bit and buy a tropical fish.
> Just wondering if I should get an aquarium or whether it would be okay living in the baked bean substrate ?


Spaghetti hoops might be better. Or are they hard to sauce in Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Spaghetti hoops might be better. Or are they hard to sauce in Morocco?


I found one place that does them.
Just pasta man on the street who sells paper tissues. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It si now pouring with rain again.
My roof is not leaking, so my repairs seem to be fine.
But my shopping trip has been abandoned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I will see if any of the puddles contain fish (or, indeed, spaghetti hoops) instead.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
I hope all are well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I hope all are well


Morning, Noel.
Very well thank you, yourself ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello !
Greetings from Germany to you.

Sabine


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm doing good 
Having breakfast and getting ready to do my on line driving class. 
Nice little program to get out of certain driving tickets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello !
> Greetings from Germany to you.
> 
> Sabine


Greetings to you, Sabine and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out that you don't squash a hedgehog and the One-legged Pirate will fetch you your drink of choice (but only if we've got it).


----------



## Bee62

Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out that you don't squash a hedgehog and the One-legged Pirate will fetch you your drink of choice (but only if we've got it).

Pleasy slow .... I have to translate ...
What should I do ?
What is the cold dark room ... It sounds a little bit scary to me .... 
Must I fear ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's basically a chat room for some of the members of Tortoise Forum to hang out, chat about their days, have fun and help each other.
The Room is Cold but the people are warm. 
All good friends here.
All are welcome.
But it's sometimes a bit scary.


----------



## Bee62

And when I have no armadillo ??? Could I take a giant tortoise instead ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And when I have no armadillo ??? Could I take a giant tortoise instead ?


Plenty of spare armadillos wandering about in here.
Tortoises don't usually spend much time in here.
It's a bit Cold.and Dark for them.
And no UVB 
But we do have luminous jellyfish.


----------



## Bee62

All are friends here and all are welcome sounds very nice to me. 
Im am very glad having found this forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All are friends here and all are welcome sounds very nice to me.
> Im am very glad having found this forum.


Me too! 
It's the best place for up to date tortoise information that there is.
And I've made some great friends here.from all around the world.


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, roomies I better get to it
I'll check it with you later
Btw, the Christmas cards are here! Yay!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too!
> It's the best place for up to date tortoise information that there is.
> And I've made some great friends here.from all around the world.


Ditto


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Well, roomies I better get to it
> I'll check it with you later
> Btw, the Christmas cards are here! Yay!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See you later, Noel.


----------



## Bee62

I hope I will find some friends here too. All around the world sounds fine !
But now I have to leave you, --- leave The Cold Dark Room --- but only for a while, because I have to feed my chicken, go out with my dogs and look after my sullys.
I am looking forward to the next time with you here. Bye for now !

best regards
Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope I will find some friends here too. All around the world sounds fine !
> But now I have to leave you, --- leave The Cold Dark Room --- but only for a while, because I have to feed my chicken, go out with my dogs and look after my sullys.
> I am looking forward to the next time with you here. Bye for now !
> 
> best regards
> Sabine


Bye bye, Sabine.
Pop in again soon.
We love Sullys.
And dogs and chickens are great, too!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I hope I will find some friends here too. All around the world sounds fine !
> But now I have to leave you, --- leave The Cold Dark Room --- but only for a while, because I have to feed my chicken, go out with my dogs and look after my sullys.
> I am looking forward to the next time with you here. Bye for now !
> 
> best regards
> Sabine


Hello Sabine and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 

We are very relaxed in here. Please tell us if our sense of humour doesn't translate. We will do our best to help. We have friends across the world in this thread and end up explaining things that don't make sense quite frequently


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello Sabine and welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> 
> We are very relaxed in here. Please tell us if our sense of humour doesn't translate. We will do our best to help. We have friends across the world in this thread and end up explaining things that don't make sense quite frequently


And we have a German sometime Roommate also.
@juli11 
How are you Julian ?


----------



## juli11

Many things to do... not so much time at the moment


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello all! Happy late thanksgiving! Hope all (human, tortoise, turtle, & all others) are well


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> All are friends here and all are welcome sounds very nice to me.
> Im am very glad having found this forum.


The armadillos are amazing!


----------



## Bee62

Hello JoesMum,

to be relaxed is always a good thing. I am relaxed too. And I have a big mountain of humour, 
If you can take my English here, I like to be here with you and grab me one of the amardillos to sit on .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Many things to do... not so much time at the moment


That's true for many of us at this time of year.
Hope you're doing okay, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello all! Happy late thanksgiving! Hope all (human, tortoise, turtle, & all others) are well


Linhdan! 
Hoooooorrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Long time, no see stranger. 
I'm great here and wifey and Tidgy are doing well also. 
Guess you've been busy.
How are you ?


----------



## kathyth

I wanted to bring you all, a nice warm fire and a cup of coffee. 
Hope everyone in the " Cold Dark Room" is doing well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello JoesMum,
> 
> to be relaxed is always a good thing. I am relaxed too. And I have a big mountain of humour,
> If you can take my English here, I like to be here with you and grab me one of the amardillos to sit on .....


The English used here can be quite bizarre anyway, so that won't be a problem. 
A mountain of humour may be useful to climb and try and find the roof in here. 
We've not located it yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello all! Happy late thanksgiving! Hope all (human, tortoise, turtle, & all others) are well


Hello Linhdan!

Are you interested in joining the CDR Christmas Card exchange? Or just receiving a random Christmas Card? 

Same applies to any of the others that have just turned up in the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

kathyth said:


> View attachment 193261
> 
> I wanted to bring you all, a nice warm fire and a cup of coffee.
> Hope everyone in the " Cold Dark Room" is doing well.


That looks very comforting on a dark miserable English evening


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello JoesMum,
> 
> to be relaxed is always a good thing. I am relaxed too. And I have a big mountain of humour,
> If you can take my English here, I like to be here with you and grab me one of the amardillos to sit on .....


Believe me that many of those not from Britain or the USA write technically better English than we do :redface:

You're welcome here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> View attachment 193261
> 
> I wanted to bring you all, a nice warm fire and a cup of coffee.
> Hope everyone in the " Cold Dark Room" is doing well.


Hi, Kathy, great to have you pop in! 
Coffee always welcome, I drink sooooooo much of it.
But I think I've gone blind with the light and my jellyfish are shrivelling up! 
_Help! _It's a Cosy Flickering Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That looks very comforting on a dark miserable English evening


I'm blind ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Believe me that many of those not from Britain or the USA write technically better English than we do :redface:
> 
> You're welcome here


Speek four yorselv.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've just offered to take on four more Redfoot from a local member.
Wish me luck.
Maybe another large pen is in the works.
I'm back in town.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just offered to take on four more Redfoot from a local member.
> Wish me luck.
> Maybe another large pen is in the works.
> I'm back in town.


Golly! 
Hi, Ed.
Luck wished for you. 
Back and busy.


----------



## juli11

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's true for many of us at this time of year.
> Hope you're doing okay, though.



Yes next to Christmas I got some new turtles so I'm very busy at the moment. New enclosures, acclimatization etc. and I visit some workshops so no time  
If I'll have time in the next months I'll continue my posting and show the new ones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

juli11 said:


> Yes next to Christmas I got some new turtles so I'm very busy at the moment. New enclosures, acclimatization etc. and I visit some workshops so no time
> If I'll have time in the next months I'll continue my posting and show the new ones


Please do, if you can, we'd love that here. 
Also we have a new Roommate here, Sabine, from Lower Saxony.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi roomies
Taking a break and checking in


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies
> Taking a break and checking in


* waves *
Hello!

Nice to see you. We're winding down for the night. It's nearly bedtime here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies
> Taking a break and checking in


Good afternoon, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> * waves *
> Hello!
> 
> Nice to see you. We're winding down for the night. It's nearly bedtime here


Not for me, I've got some Swedish translation to do tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> * waves *
> Hello!
> 
> Nice to see you. We're winding down for the night. It's nearly bedtime here


It's about 2 hours away from my bed time too even though it's only afternoon ish. 
Midnight start tonight at work


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> It's about 2 hours away from my bed time too even though it's only afternoon ish.
> Midnight start tonight at work


Urghhh! Rotten time to start work. Not nice at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's about 2 hours away from my bed time too even though it's only afternoon ish.
> Midnight start tonight at work


I used to quite like working the nightshift. 
But


----------



## AZtortMom

Exactly


----------



## JoesMum

The worst for me was on call work when I was in technical support for a big insurer. 

One week in six I had to be sober enough to drive to work if I got called in the middle of the night. It was the days of mainframe computers before mobile phones were common and before the internet allowed remote logins. 

I had to work by day as normal, unless I'd had a very bad night, but regularly got calls in the night if things went wrong which I'd try to solve over the phone if I could. Not good trying to remember computer instructions at 2am without a keyboard and screen in front of you. 

Today's technology would make that kind of work much easier.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> The worst for me was on call work when I was in technical support for a big insurer.
> 
> One week in six I had to be sober enough to drive to work if I got called in the middle of the night. It was the days of mainframe computers before mobile phones were common and before the internet allowed remote logins.
> 
> I had to work by day as normal, unless I'd had a very bad night, but regularly got calls in the night if things went wrong which I'd try to solve over the phone if I could. Not good trying to remember computer instructions at 2am without a keyboard and screen in front of you.
> 
> Today's technology would make that kind of work much easier.


I can't imagine doing that in the middle of the night. 
I have enough of a hard time staying awake doing my job


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Bee62

Hi,
is anybody here ? I am a night owl. Huhuuuu.... Is here another night owl too ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The worst for me was on call work when I was in technical support for a big insurer.
> 
> One week in six I had to be sober enough to drive to work if I got called in the middle of the night. It was the days of mainframe computers before mobile phones were common and before the internet allowed remote logins.
> 
> I had to work by day as normal, unless I'd had a very bad night, but regularly got calls in the night if things went wrong which I'd try to solve over the phone if I could. Not good trying to remember computer instructions at 2am without a keyboard and screen in front of you.
> 
> Today's technology would make that kind of work much easier.


I used to be a manager/ supervisor / trainer : quality controller at various times for various call centres and remember calling in tech support at all hours.
Sorry. 
Though sometimes I was on call, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193271


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi,
> is anybody here ? I am a night owl. Huhuuuu.... Is here another night owl too ?


I'm still here.
And some of the ladies too.


----------



## Bee62

Fine !


----------



## AZtortMom

Well on that note, I'm off to bed. See you guys in a few hours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Well on that note, I'm off to bed. See you guys in a few hours


Sleep well! 
Good luck with the shift.


----------



## Bee62

@AZtortMom 
Good night !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hi,
> is anybody here ? I am a night owl. Huhuuuu.... Is here another night owl too ?


Herzlich willkommen, Bee62!

And that is about all of the German I remember from university, which was 40 years ago!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @AZtortMom
> Good night !


Doing anything interesting Bee ?
I'm Adam by the way.
AZtortmum is Noel, nice lady from Arizona.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Herzlich willkommen, Bee62!
> 
> And that is about all of the German I remember from university, which was 40 years ago!!!!


Evening, Bea!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Moozillion,

you were in a university in germany ?


----------



## Moozillion

Several of us are here in America, so it's not really late. Right now it is 5:15 pm for me. I think Tidgy's Dad is at 11:15 pm? Am I right, Adam? Or does Morocco have its own time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Several of us are here in America, so it's not really late. Right now it is 5:15 pm for me. I think Tidgy's Dad is at 11:15 pm? Am I right, Adam? Or does Morocco have its own time?


We're sometimes different, but the same as the UK right now. 
Yes, 11.15 pm.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam,

what is interesting for you ? Ask me if you like.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello Moozillion,
> 
> you were in a university in germany ?


No, I took several German courses when I was in university over here because I have German heritage of which I am very proud. My ancestor names include Pfeiffer, Koch and Boehringer.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> The worst for me was on call work when I was in technical support for a big insurer.
> 
> One week in six I had to be sober enough to drive to work if I got called in the middle of the night. It was the days of mainframe computers before mobile phones were common and before the internet allowed remote logins.
> 
> I had to work by day as normal, unless I'd had a very bad night, but regularly got calls in the night if things went wrong which I'd try to solve over the phone if I could. Not good trying to remember computer instructions at 2am without a keyboard and screen in front of you.
> 
> Today's technology would make that kind of work much easier.


I remember having to do that in the 70s. Once I had only been on the job for 2 weeks. I had no idea what I was doing. I had never seen the programs before. 

Back then, you had to wait at least a half hour, maybe longer, to see if your changes worked. Nothing was instantaneous as it is now.

Another time, there was a woman who didn't have a car and walked 2 miles at 2 AM when she was called in. She didn't know the company would pay for a cab.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> what is interesting for you ? Ask me if you like.


I love cheese, books, science, cheese, fossils, tortoises, cheese, wifey, Doctor Who and cheese. 
You ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I remember having to do that in the 70s. Once I had only been on the job for 2 weeks. I had no idea what I was doing. I had never seen the programs before.
> 
> Back then, you had to wait at least a half hour, maybe longer, to see if your changes worked. Nothing was instantaneous as it is now.
> 
> Another time, there was a woman who didn't have a car and walked 2 miles at 2 AM when she was called in. She didn't know the company would pay for a cab.


At least it was good exercise for her.
Hello there!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least it was good exercise for her.
> Hello there!


Hi!


----------



## Bee62

Hi Bea,

yes, you sure can be proud of your ancestor names !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Hi!


Good day so far ?


----------



## Bee62

@adam

Cheese is fine. Books are too, and music and animals. Not only tortoises. Dogs and cats are lovely pets. Horses I love too. For many years I owned 2 horses. That was a great time.
I am interested in many things. Old cars for example. I have an old car. It is 40 years old. Look:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @adam
> 
> Cheese is fine. Books are too, and music and animals. Not only tortoises. Dogs and cats are lovely pets. Horses I love too. For many years I owned 2 horses. That was a great time.
> I am interested in many things. Old cars for example. I have an old car. It is 40 years old. Look:


Yes, I love all animals. 
Except camels. 
I used to love horse riding, but never owned one of my own. But I did have an elephant when I lived in Thailand. 
Cars, I'm afraid i know nothing about and for the last 11 years have lived here in Fes medina, the largest urbanized pedestrian zone in the word, 9,600 streets and only a few on the outskirts are accessible to cars. Donkeys and horses here!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Hi, Ed.
> Luck wished for you.
> Back and busy.


Yep.
I took the Scion.
Used the cruise control and my radar jammer.
I averaged 84 mph and 31 mpg.
Only two stops for gas and restroom.
Total drive 7.5 hours.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @adam
> 
> Cheese is fine. Books are too, and music and animals. Not only tortoises. Dogs and cats are lovely pets. Horses I love too. For many years I owned 2 horses. That was a great time.
> I am interested in many things. Old cars for example. I have an old car. It is 40 years old. Look:


An Opel?
That would be very cool to see here in America


----------



## Bee62

Now it`s time for me to go to bed. It is late at night here 00:50 AM.
To own an elephant ! Wow....
I think there are many intersting things we could write. But ... later...

Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Hi ZeroPilot,

yes it is an Opel Manta B. I`m very proud of my oldtimer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> No, I took several German courses when I was in university over here because I have German heritage of which I am very proud. My ancestor names include Pfeiffer, Koch and Boehringer.


Some Mueller here.
Renamed Miller. After the war.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hi ZeroPilot,
> 
> yes it is an Opel Manta B. I`m very proud of my oldtimer.


I'd be proud of it too.
I actually owned a '72 Buick badged Opel Manta. And a non running Opel G.T.


----------



## Bee62

Good night ! See you later ...
@ ZeroPilot I enjoy talking about cars


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep.
> I took the Scion.
> Used the cruise control and my radar jammer.
> I averaged 84 mph and 31 mpg.
> Only two stops for gas and restroom.
> Total drive 7.5 hours.


Pretty good going.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
I've taken off of work for tomorrow but Kelly wants to ride her red Honda to work. So I've got to make sure it's road ready. And it's quite buried in the garage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now it`s time for me to go to bed. It is late at night here 00:50 AM.
> To own an elephant ! Wow....
> I think there are many intersting things we could write. But ... later...
> 
> Sabine


Night, night, Sabine. 
Sleep well. 
Won't see you in the morning (it's too Dark in here.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Adam.
Take care, buddy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> I've taken off of work for tomorrow but Kelly wants to ride her red Honda to work. So I've got to make sure it's road ready. And it's quite buried in the garage.


So day to yourself, tomorrow ?
Planning to build new enclosures, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Adam.
> Take care, buddy.


No, just saying goodnight to Sabine, it's far too early for me.
And I've got some translation from Swedish to English to do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So day to yourself, tomorrow ?
> Planning to build new enclosures, I guess.


An addition at least.
One that can house the new tortoises if I get them.
I already have a very large spare pen that used to house Bertha. The old hospital unit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> An addition at least.
> One that can house the new tortoises if I get them.
> I already have a very large spare pen that used to house Bertha. The old hospital unit.


Helpful start.
I imagine four redfoots would need a fair bit of space, are they not wanted anymore, circumstances forcing them to be left behind ?


----------



## Momof4

I wanted to come say hello! 
I was on an anniversary trip and then we headed out to the desert for some riding and camping!
I can't read all the posts I've missed but try to skim through! 

Glad everyone is doing well and I'm sad I can't participate in the card exchange I'm just too busy these days. I won't even be sending out x-mas cards this year to my family. 

I found out the other day my grandma has cancer and has about a month to live. I swore she was going to out live us all because she's so sour! I'm going to try to help my aunts and uncle during this time. 
I can't believe the holidays are here!! I love them but it can get overwhelming. 

We got so much rain the past 2 days do I'm going to be planting seeds and pasture seed tomorrow while the ground is soft!! My torts will be happy to munch on some green stuff!! 
Good night!! I miss you guys so much!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
A gloomy day here in Western Turkey. The rain season has finally arrived. It rarely snows here in winter -- literally, if it does, it makes the news -- but the rains keep coming until it's spring again in mid-February. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful start of the new week.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At least it was good exercise for her.
> Hello there!


Tut-tut, somebody used the e-word in CDR again!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Herzlich willkommen, Bee62!
> 
> And that is about all of the German I remember from university, which was 40 years ago!!!!


Welcome to the CDR, Sabine! @Bee62

In Turkey when people joke about being able to speak German, they say, "Ich möchte drei köfte" (köfte being meatballs in Turkish). For some reason the phrase really stuck with me. I spent about a year studying philosophy and art history in Berlin. It's still one of my favorite cities. The program was in English though. Ich will gerne gut Deutsch sprechen.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just offered to take on four more Redfoot from a local member.
> Wish me luck.
> Maybe another large pen is in the works.
> I'm back in town.


Dear Ed, how many redfoots do you have?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room mates hope we all had a great weekend. only a half day at work for me today, dentist appointment


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to be a manager/ supervisor / trainer : quality controller at various times for various call centres and remember calling in tech support at all hours.
> Sorry.
> Though sometimes I was on call, too.


Ah so it was you! That explains a lot. Our Operators took particular delight in being ultra cheerful when they called you at 2.30am. 

Bleeper goes off, call in, voice on the other end in ultra cheerful manner "Good morning Linda! How are you? We called your bleeper by mistake! While you're here ..."



Big Charlie said:


> I remember having to do that in the 70s. Once I had only been on the job for 2 weeks. I had no idea what I was doing. I had never seen the programs before.
> 
> Back then, you had to wait at least a half hour, maybe longer, to see if your changes worked. Nothing was instantaneous as it is now.


I was doing it in the 1986-1997 ish Still very slow, but at least we mostly had terminals and continuous flow paper. 

The first year of my computing degree was entirely on punch cards. We spent a lot of time in the bar waiting for our jobs to compile and run. Computer people had to have a social life whether they wanted one or not in those days 

The insurer I worked for had punch card output for some things and finally got rid of the machines in the mid 90s and gave one to the London Science Museum. Our fail-safe site couldn't get rid of its punches as it had two other clients that still needed them


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @adam
> 
> Cheese is fine. Books are too, and music and animals. Not only tortoises. Dogs and cats are lovely pets. Horses I love too. For many years I owned 2 horses. That was a great time.
> I am interested in many things. Old cars for example. I have an old car. It is 40 years old. Look:


Opel Manta. That takes me back!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Ah so it was you! That explains a lot. Our Operators took particular delight in being ultra cheerful when they called you at 2.30am.
> 
> Bleeper goes off, call in, voice on the other end in ultra cheerful manner "Good morning Linda! How are you? We called your bleeper by mistake! While you're here ..."
> 
> 
> I was doing it in the 1986-1997 ish Still very slow, but at least we mostly had terminals and continuous flow paper.
> 
> The first year of my computing degree was entirely on punch cards. We spent a lot of time in the bar waiting for our jobs to compile and run. Computer people had to have a social life whether they wanted one or not in those days
> 
> The insurer I worked for had punch card output for some things and finally got rid of the machines in the mid 90s and gave one to the London Science Museum. Our fail-safe site couldn't get rid of its punches as it had two other clients that still needed them


Ah, remember dropping the deck and trying to get the cards back in order?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Welcome to the CDR, Sabine! @Bee62
> 
> In Turkey when people joke about being able to speak German, they say, "Ich möchte drei köfte" (köfte being meatballs in Turkish). For some reason the phrase really stuck with me. I spent about a year studying philosophy and art history in Berlin. It's still one of my favorite cities. The program was in English though. Ich will gerne gut Deutsch sprechen.


I studied German in secondary school. I wasn't very good at it. I think it was my teacher as I found learning French easy. 

Years ago JoesDad, who speaks no German, and I went to stay with friends living in Munich. He challenged me to recall some words without looking them up. 

For some reason the first noun that came to mind was Kugelschreiber - ball point pen. He burst out laughing and told me that it wasn't going to be much use. 

Then we were stood on a platform of the train station looking at timetables and a man spoke to me in German "Bitte. Haben sie ein Kugelschreiber?" (Please. Have you a pen?) I wanted to laugh, but couldn't have explained why it was so funny. I just lent him my pen


----------



## JoesMum

Phew! Caught up! Good morning CDR!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning roommates


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Phew! Caught up! Good morning CDR!


Morning, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> Ah, remember dropping the deck and trying to get the cards back in order?


Oh yes. Took flipping ages. To be be honest, in some cases punching a new deck would have been quicker


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates


Morning, Noel!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates


Time for work in the dark. 

It was cold here last night. I had to use my hot water bottle for the first time this winter.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda!


Good morning to you too


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Noel!


Hi *waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Time for work in the dark.
> 
> It was cold here last night. I had to use my hot water bottle for the first time this winter.


I hear ya. It's cold and raining here. Makes the building even colder


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies!


Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John



good morning mom, hope you're well


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom, hope you're well


I am 
How are you?
Cards from card exchange are going out today


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I am
> How are you?
> Cards from card exchange are going out today




wayhey. no complaints here, (yet) dentist in an hour


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> wayhey. no complaints here, (yet) dentist in an hour


Good luck, John!


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh. Just found some coasters I like on Etsy SunnyjollyDesignsArt - Tortoise



They sell other items with this print on too


----------



## JoesMum

And I have just returned from here 



They won't go in the post box until the 1st (except Adam's which needs longer), but the stamps have been purchased


----------



## JoesMum

I also found this on Etsy. I don't think the maker sees it the same way that the owner of a tortoise might!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to come say hello!
> I was on an anniversary trip and then we headed out to the desert for some riding and camping!
> I can't read all the posts I've missed but try to skim through!
> 
> Glad everyone is doing well and I'm sad I can't participate in the card exchange I'm just too busy these days. I won't even be sending out x-mas cards this year to my family.
> 
> I found out the other day my grandma has cancer and has about a month to live. I swore she was going to out live us all because she's so sour! I'm going to try to help my aunts and uncle during this time.
> I can't believe the holidays are here!! I love them but it can get overwhelming.
> 
> We got so much rain the past 2 days do I'm going to be planting seeds and pasture seed tomorrow while the ground is soft!! My torts will be happy to munch on some green stuff!!
> Good night!! I miss you guys so much!!


Hello, Kathy.
Glad you had a nice anniversary.
Quite understand about you being so busy, hopefully another time, would love to send you a card from here.
Very sorry about your grandma, there's never a good time.
Holiday season - Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you have fun.
Raining lots here, too.
Still, we need it.
Take care and speak soon , I hope! 
Wibble on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> A gloomy day here in Western Turkey. The rain season has finally arrived. It rarely snows here in winter -- literally, if it does, it makes the news -- but the rains keep coming until it's spring again in mid-February.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful start of the new week.


Good afternoon, Lena!
Bright and sunny here, but rain predicted for later this evening.
Same here, rain on and off now til mid- Feb.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Tut-tut, somebody used the e-word in CDR again!


Ooooooppppppsssssss!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room mates hope we all had a great weekend. only a half day at work for me today, dentist appointment


Good morning, John.
Dentists are really scary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ah so it was you! That explains a lot. Our Operators took particular delight in being ultra cheerful when they called you at 2.30am.
> 
> Bleeper goes off, call in, voice on the other end in ultra cheerful manner "Good morning Linda! How are you? We called your bleeper by mistake! While you're here ..."
> 
> 
> I was doing it in the 1986-1997 ish Still very slow, but at least we mostly had terminals and continuous flow paper.
> 
> The first year of my computing degree was entirely on punch cards. We spent a lot of time in the bar waiting for our jobs to compile and run. Computer people had to have a social life whether they wanted one or not in those days
> 
> The insurer I worked for had punch card output for some things and finally got rid of the machines in the mid 90s and gave one to the London Science Museum. Our fail-safe site couldn't get rid of its punches as it had two other clients that still needed them


Good afternoon, Linda.
I learned a lot of the stuff myself to save time and avoid callouts where possible. I didn't know what I was doing, but knew the procedures to follow for many problems. 
I'm late today, up until 10 am translating stuff!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. Just found some coasters I like on Etsy SunnyjollyDesignsArt - Tortoise
> View attachment 193311
> 
> 
> They sell other items with this print on too


Oh, CUTE!!!!  I love Etsy- will go have a peek!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And I have just returned from here
> View attachment 193312
> 
> 
> They won't go in the post box until the 1st (except Adam's which needs longer), but the stamps have been purchased


Parcels take a while longer , but a postcard or letter from the UK takes about 8 days and we're not slowed down much by Christmas at this end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Hope you are having a nice day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, CUTE!!!!  I love Etsy- will go have a peek!!


Good morning, Bea! 
I'm off out with to get cards in a minute, if it doesn't rain!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Dear Ed, how many redfoots do you have?


Four currently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Four currently.


Good morning, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Helpful start.
> I imagine four redfoots would need a fair bit of space, are they not wanted anymore, circumstances forcing them to be left behind ?


He's moving out of the house where he was able to keep them


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I also found this on Etsy. I don't think the maker sees it the same way that the owner of a tortoise might!
> View attachment 193313


I have one of those in my bedroom. Oops, too much information. 
Just kidding. But it's still too much information.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He's moving out of the house where he was able to keep them



It's always so sad when this happens.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Helpful start.
> I imagine four redfoots would need a fair bit of space, are they not wanted anymore, circumstances forcing them to be left behind ?


Maybe ad another 300 square feet of outdoor area to my pen.
Maybe more.
I'm supposed to meet the member tonight after 5.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe ad another 300 square feet of outdoor area to my pen.
> Maybe more.
> I'm supposed to meet the member tonight after 5.


Well, good luck with that! 
I'm just making coffee.
Want one ?


----------



## johnandjade

back to dentist on thursday, the offending tooth (i think) has been filled, however one next to it looks bad on x-ray so it may get ripped if its sore in that area. 

just picked up my last gift for my TORTOISE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back to dentist on thursday, the offending tooth (i think) has been filled, however one next to it looks bad on x-ray so it may get ripped if its sore in that area.
> 
> just picked up my last gift for my TORTOISE


Good news about your TORTOISE.
Not so much about the dentist.
Coffee ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news about your TORTOISE.
> Not so much about the dentist.
> Coffee ?




bud . 

how's mr adam?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news about your TORTOISE.
> Not so much about the dentist.
> Coffee ?


Not until the anaesthetic has worn off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bud .
> 
> how's mr adam?


I'm great, just off out for a spot of shopping! 
I make rather good coffee, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not until the anaesthetic has worn off


The Bud's worn off, more like.
Would you like a coffee, Linda ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> I'm off out with to get cards in a minute, if it doesn't rain!


Hi, Adam!  It is pleasantly warm and breezy today, so in addition to mailing my forum Christmas cards and my TORTOISE gift, I may get some gardening done!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great, just off out for a spot of shopping!
> I make rather good coffee, you know.


Isn't the coffee over there pretty strong?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Bud's worn off, more like.
> Would you like a coffee, Linda ?


Not for me thanks. I don't drink caffeinated coffee after lunch. I struggle to sleep if I do. I must be getting old


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great, just off out for a spot of shopping!
> I make rather good coffee, you know.




expensive as well!


----------



## johnandjade

my christmas jumper arrived. and FINALLY the last item fo ed


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> expensive as well!


Well I'm waiting you can deliver a cheap cup of coffee , I'll even have a Bud waiting for you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Isn't the coffee over there pretty strong?


Almost lethal, sometimes. I rather like it as long as they hold the sugar.
But I make English style coffee at home.
Try a cup ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not for me thanks. I don't drink caffeinated coffee after lunch. I struggle to sleep if I do. I must be getting old


Nobody wants my coffee.
i'm off out.
And sulking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> expensive as well!


My prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well I'm waiting you can deliver a cheap cup of coffee , I'll even have a Bud waiting for you !


What about my coffee ?!
It's great, honest.
And don't listen to John, it's not very expensive.
Just a bit.
Hello, Grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody wants my coffee.
> i'm off out.
> And sulking.


Deliver me acup if it's to stong I'll add water !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

You can have John's Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

im not really drinking coffee these days, bovril has taken over .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Deliver me acup if it's to stong I'll add water !


Great! 
Okay! 
$55, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You can have John's Bud !


Thanks! 
Ha ha , John!
No Bud for you!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great!
> Okay!
> $55, please!


And a Bud ! When you get here !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You can have John's Bud !








he's pinched the lot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And a Bud ! When you get here !


A Bud for me, and Johns ?
Two Buds, excellent!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> im not really drinking coffee these days, bovril has taken over .


What is that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193317
> 
> 
> 
> he's pinched the lot!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BURP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is that ?


Horrid.
Stick to the Bud!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Bud for me, and Johns ?
> Two Buds, excellent!


I'm still waiting for you to deliver my coffee !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm still waiting for you to deliver my coffee !


May take a while.
Might need microwaving.
But you can always have a virtual coffee here in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off out before it rains.
wifey has finally got up . 
See you later.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is that ?





beef stock, essentially a cup of gravy!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm still waiting for you to deliver my coffee !


Remember the old Pizzia places use to say they could deliver in a hour or it's free !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off out before it rains.
> wifey has finally got up .
> See you later.




have a good evenooning


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> May take a while.
> Might need microwaving.
> But you can always have a virtual coffee here in the Cold Dark Room.


Ok serve us around !!


----------



## johnandjade

this area is at my neighbourhood, our window looks out onto it  , horrible. 

http://stv.tv/news/west-central/1374123-rapist-seen-in-town-centre-hours-before-terrifying-attack/


these people should have the same done to them


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is that ?



A similar product here in the U.S. would be bouillon cubes.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> A similar product here in the U.S. would be bouillon cubes.


Aren't thoughs a spice not a meal ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> A similar product here in the U.S. would be bouillon cubes.


Good morning, Yvonne!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> A similar product here in the U.S. would be bouillon cubes.


We have stock cubes and bouillon cubes for cooking. 

Bovril is beef extract and is usually served as a drink. More like a consommé (thin soup)


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


I love the British trying American snacks ones as well!.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody wants my coffee.
> i'm off out.
> And sulking.


I don't want anyone's coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't want anyone's coffee.


But mine is special! 
And very reasonably priced.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll try to get back into the swing of things tomorrow.
I'll be back at work and back sitting in the office chair in front of a computer.
The horror.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But mine is special!
> And very reasonably priced.


I never aquire a taste.
In fact I don't like any hot drinks.
Iced tea is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll try to get back into the swing of things tomorrow.
> I'll be back at work and back sitting in the office chair in front of a computer.
> The horror.


Look forward to it.
(your company, not the horror)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But mine is special!
> And very reasonably priced.


I'll take his coffee cause I only drink about 3 pots a day at home and more when I'm at work !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'll take his coffee cause I only drink about 3 pots a day at home and more when I'm at work !


Yup, I drink a huge amount of the stuff.
Keeps me going.
(when i'm not on the beer).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I drink a huge amount of the stuff.
> Keeps me going.
> (when i'm not on the beer).


And then I drink Bud to fall asleep at night . Even when it gets 112 degrees out I'm still drinking my coffee !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And then I drink Bud to fall asleep at night . Even when it gets 112 degrees out I'm still drinking my coffee !


Again , me too.
All through our long hot summer!


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Aren't thoughs a spice not a meal ?



You can drink it as a hot beverage too, but we mainly use it as a flavoring for stews and gravies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bovril crisps (chips in USA) are delicious!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Almost lethal, sometimes. I rather like it as long as they hold the sugar.
> But I make English style coffee at home.
> Try a cup ?


Sure! Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sure! Thanks!


Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Somebody wants my coffee.
That's $57.50, please.
Plus postage of course.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Somebody wants my coffee.
> That's $57.50, please.
> Plus postage of course.


 Will you take time payments?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Somebody wants my coffee.
> That's $57.50, please.
> Plus postage of course.


HEY! When i put sugar in it and stirred it, it ate HOLES in my spoon!!! I think you owe me $3 for a new spoon!


----------



## Moozillion

Successful day: all my Tortoise Forum Christmas cards off into the mail and my TORTOISE gift now winging its way to my vicitim...I mean, recipient!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HEY! When i put sugar in it and stirred it, it ate HOLES in my spoon!!! I think you owe me $3 for a new spoon!


Fair enough, so $54.50, then ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough, so $54.50, then ?


I'll still need to make time payments...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Successful day: all my Tortoise Forum Christmas cards off into the mail and my TORTOISE gift now winging its way to my vicitim...I mean, recipient!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Doing my cards now. 
Should be posted tomorrow, the donkey is raring to go.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, off to the treadmill- may watch Mr. Bean movie while I'm at it. TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'll still need to make time payments...


Not a problem. 
It takes ages to get the money out of wifey, usually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, off to the treadmill- may watch Mr. Bean movie while I'm at it. TTFN


Enjoy! 
See you later, Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Successful day: all my Tortoise Forum Christmas cards off into the mail and my TORTOISE gift now winging its way to my vicitim...I mean, recipient!!!




wayhey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Coffee, John ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee, John ?


I'll take one. 
I'm a big fan of coffee


----------



## AZtortMom

My first card came today

Yay!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's very pretty, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'll take one.
> I'm a big fan of coffee


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$60 please.
Plus p&p.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> That's very pretty, Noel!


I thought so too 
Thank you Yvonne


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My first card came today
> View attachment 193346
> Yay!!


Nice! 
Christmas is coming!


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

Have a good night all. 
I'm off to bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Have a good night all.
> I'm off to bed


Night night, Noel! 
Sleep tight and have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Have a good night all.
> I'm off to bed


Good night, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all.
Off to read and translate some stuff for a bit. 
See you tomorrow for the last day of November.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibbilers 

cuppa tea  need to give fido a bath then start my own beauty routine.. 

anti b cream on my head, moisturiser on one arm, steroid cream on the other, moisturiser on the leg and vaseline on the lips. :/ hurry up and heal body!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibbilers
> 
> cuppa tea  need to give fido a bath then start my own beauty routine..
> 
> anti b cream on my head, moisturiser on one arm, steroid cream on the other, moisturiser on the leg and vaseline on the lips. :/ hurry up and heal body!


Good morning, John!
Great choice of a video, LOL. 
My beauty routine included only combing my hair this morning. It was too dark for anything else: We get blackouts in my village whenever it rains.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> Great choice of a video, LOL.
> My beauty routine included only combing my hair this morning. It was too dark for anything else: We get blackouts in my village whenever it rains.





good morning! that must be rather fustrating to say the least? 

what does do hold for you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibbilers
> 
> cuppa tea  need to give fido a bath then start my own beauty routine..
> 
> anti b cream on my head, moisturiser on one arm, steroid cream on the other, moisturiser on the leg and vaseline on the lips. :/ hurry up and heal body!


Good morning John. 

I've been liberal with the aqueous cream this morning. The cold weather always disagrees with my skin and it becomes dry and itchy. It's got worse as I've got older. 

We had a hard frost across the country last night -3C/26F here and -7C/19F in Oxfordshire apparently. Tonight they're predicting -9C/17F in parts of the country. This is very cold by UK standards.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! Have a fantastic Tuesday!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> I've been liberal with the aqueous cream this morning. The cold weather always disagrees with my skin and it becomes dry and itchy. It's got worse as I've got older.
> 
> We had a hard frost across the country last night -3C/26F here and -7C/19F in Oxfordshire apparently. Tonight they're predicting -9C/17F in parts of the country. This is very cold by UK standards.


Morning, Linda!

That's quite cold by any standards. Of course unless I compare it to where some of my Russian relatives live. There, -16C means you may now remove your gloves and your scarf.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> Great choice of a video, LOL.
> My beauty routine included only combing my hair this morning. It was too dark for anything else: We get blackouts in my village whenever it rains.


Good morning Lena. 

We had that a couple of years ago. Every time it rained heavily we'd lose the electricity.  It went on for most of one winter. We and our neighbours had long arguments with the electricity people, but they wouldn't concede there was a problem. 

It took about 4 months before they did anything. I suspect the problem goes even deeper where you are


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning! that must be rather fustrating to say the least?
> 
> what does do hold for you?


Hope you have a great day, John! 
I've just finished the children's story featuring a tort. Will be turning it into a readable draft in December.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning Noel. Burning the midnight oil again.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a great day, John!
> I've just finished the children's story featuring a tort. Will be turning it into a readable draft in December.


Ooh exciting 

Good morning everyone else in the CDR!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Noel! Have a fantastic Tuesday!


You too


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Ooh exciting
> 
> Good morning everyone else in the CDR!


Very exciting


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a great day, John!
> I've just finished the children's story featuring a tort. Will be turning it into a readable draft in December.


Very exciting


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Ooh exciting
> 
> Good morning everyone else in the CDR!


Good morning


----------



## AZtortMom

We are at a standstill here at work. We came in and the night crew was still working. We are literally standing around until they finish.  
Free money.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> We are at a standstill here at work. We came in and the night crew was still working. We are literally standing around until they finish.
> Free money.


That's a shame.  I think I'd rather be in bed, but being paid to do nothing is just fine


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> That's a shame.  I think I'd rather be in bed, but being paid to do nothing is just fine


Me too
They dragged me out of bed, so they are going to pay me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I ended up getting all four tortoises from that fellow south Florida member.
Three Redfoot sub adults and a very light weight year old Cherry head that is going to be too small for me to keep with the others.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I ended up getting all four tortoises from that fellow south Florida member.
> Three Redfoot sub adults and a very light weight year old Cherry head that is going to be too small for me to keep with the others.


It sounds like they'll keep you busy awhile.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like they'll keep you busy awhile.


I'm going to be Emailing some other members this morning that are local and see if I can pass on at least the very lightweight Cherry head.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates




good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> I've been liberal with the aqueous cream this morning. The cold weather always disagrees with my skin and it becomes dry and itchy. It's got worse as I've got older.
> 
> We had a hard frost across the country last night -3C/26F here and -7C/19F in Oxfordshire apparently. Tonight they're predicting -9C/17F in parts of the country. This is very cold by UK standards.




morning mum . 

was a toasty +4 here this morning


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a great day, John!
> I've just finished the children's story featuring a tort. Will be turning it into a readable draft in December.




wayhey!!! well done you


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> We are at a standstill here at work. We came in and the night crew was still working. We are literally standing around until they finish.
> Free money.




result!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I ended up getting all four tortoises from that fellow south Florida member.
> Three Redfoot sub adults and a very light weight year old Cherry head that is going to be too small for me to keep with the others.




morning ed . well done sir


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed . well done sir


Morning


----------



## Kristoff

Time to do some research...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum .
> 
> was a toasty +4 here this morning


It looks like the temperature gradient has reversed in the UK!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Current temperature this morning at 5:56 A.M.
78 degrees.
Today will be toasty.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom


Morning John
Indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Current temperature this morning at 5:56 A.M.
> 78 degrees.
> Today will be toasty.


Morning Ed
I would love a red foot, but I need to settle with the move. 
It would probably be prudent to get a couple local anyway


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Ed
> I would love a red foot, but I need to settle with the move.
> It would probably be prudent to get a couple local anyway


Redfoot are GREAT.
As of this morning I have EIGHT!!


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Redfoot are GREAT.
> As of this morning I have EIGHT!!


I've heard. 
My new place will have ample room for the red foot beauties.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That's a shame.  I think I'd rather be in bed, but being paid to do nothing is just fine


Speaking of being payed to do nothing......
I'm stuck in the office again today while a big stack of repair orders go untouched.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Speaking of being payed to do nothing......
> I'm stuck in the office again today while a big stack of repair orders go untouched.


Goodness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibbilers
> 
> cuppa tea  need to give fido a bath then start my own beauty routine..
> 
> anti b cream on my head, moisturiser on one arm, steroid cream on the other, moisturiser on the leg and vaseline on the lips. :/ hurry up and heal body!


Good afternoon, John! 
Drinking tea, rather than my coffee ?
I too am covered in vaseline this morning. 
Just because.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> Great choice of a video, LOL.
> My beauty routine included only combing my hair this morning. It was too dark for anything else: We get blackouts in my village whenever it rains.


Good afternoon, Lena! 
We get blackouts here too.
But I think it's the whisky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy December! 
(thought i'd get it in early.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> I've been liberal with the aqueous cream this morning. The cold weather always disagrees with my skin and it becomes dry and itchy. It's got worse as I've got older.
> 
> We had a hard frost across the country last night -3C/26F here and -7C/19F in Oxfordshire apparently. Tonight they're predicting -9C/17F in parts of the country. This is very cold by UK standards.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
That is horrible, especially for November. 
Stay warm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda!
> 
> That's quite cold by any standards. Of course unless I compare it to where some of my Russian relatives live. There, -16C means you may now remove your gloves and your scarf.


Lena, you have not added your address to the Christmas card exchange ?
Just ignore this if it's not just an oversight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena.
> 
> We had that a couple of years ago. Every time it rained heavily we'd lose the electricity.  It went on for most of one winter. We and our neighbours had long arguments with the electricity people, but they wouldn't concede there was a problem.
> 
> It took about 4 months before they did anything. I suspect the problem goes even deeper where you are


We get it occasionally, the rain shorts something out or the street lights blow. 
But it the cuts are usually only a few minutes and the street lights quickly repaired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a great day, John!
> I've just finished the children's story featuring a tort. Will be turning it into a readable draft in December.


Would love a sneak peek ?????
If it's possible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Power outages are not very uncommon here either. Especially during a storm.
For some reason, many cities planted trees that grow extremely large directly under powerlines and poles decades ago and now most of the wires run through tree branches.
Genius!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> We are at a standstill here at work. We came in and the night crew was still working. We are literally standing around until they finish.
> Free money.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a great day, John!
> I've just finished the children's story featuring a tort. Will be turning it into a readable draft in December.


Very cool


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I ended up getting all four tortoises from that fellow south Florida member.
> Three Redfoot sub adults and a very light weight year old Cherry head that is going to be too small for me to keep with the others.


Good morning, Ed!
So two herds to begin, you old lot and the three new ones, plus a separate enclosure for the Cherry.
Will you try to combine the groups after quarantine ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 193410
> 
> Time to do some research...


Indeed.
And love the placemats. 
After Doctor Who and Class, Game of Thrones is the only series I follow.
Love Tyrion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Current temperature this morning at 5:56 A.M.
> 78 degrees.
> Today will be toasty.


63 here. And it's gone midday. 
Chilly for us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!
> So two herds to begin, you old lot and the three new ones, plus a separate enclosure for the Cherry.
> Will you try to combine the groups after quarantine ?


The plan is to rehome the Cherry in fast order (It may be ill) To a responsible member.
And then to place the three sub adult Redfoot in with my herd after a shortish quarantine and observation time.
I think it is two females and a male. I'm going to seek help from the sexing gods in a new thread. I might ad another male. But I don't want to ad two more. So we'll see.
I might need to rehome another.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Power outages are not very uncommon here either. Especially during a storm.
> For some reason, many cities planted trees that grow extremely large directly under powerlines and poles decades ago and now most of the wires run through tree branches.
> Genius!


Keeps the trees warm.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Hello Linhdan!
> 
> Are you interested in joining the CDR Christmas Card exchange? Or just receiving a random Christmas Card?
> 
> Same applies to any of the others that have just turned up in the CDR


Sure !!! How does it work !?!?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Keeps the trees warm.


Yes. It used to set my Royal Palm tree on fire.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon Adam



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lena, you have not added your address to the Christmas card exchange ?
> Just ignore this if it's not just an oversight.


I think she said she'd do presents but not cards.

I've just had a haircut and will take advantage of (the rather chilly) sunshine to clear the fallen leaves from the garden this afternoon


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Linhdan!
> Hoooooorrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Long time, no see stranger.
> I'm great here and wifey and Tidgy are doing well also.
> Guess you've been busy.
> How are you ?


Yayy ! Im glad youre all doing well! 
Ive been so busy & these last 2 weeks of school will be EXTRA busy. 
Im doing okay. Have a sore throat, cough, and a little bit of a stuffed nose. Boyfriend MAY be getting sick too. Max is in winter mood and is barely eating -_- and Benjamin is 4 months today & will be getting his rabies shot friday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Any experience with sending greeting cards abroad?
Do they ALSO need customs forms?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Sure !!! How does it work !?!?!


Good morning, Linhdan! 
I'll get Yvonne to add your name to the PM and then you'll have access to the names and addresses. 
You just choose who you want to send a card and add your own name,address and country to the PM if you also wish to receive cards.
(if you're lucky! ) .
I think Yvonne's asleep right now, so I'll get back to you, though the PM should give you an alert when you're added.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any experience with sending greeting cards abroad?
> Do they ALSO need customs forms?


No they don't need customs forms if it the envelope only contains a card


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan!
> I'll get Yvonne to add your name to the PM and then you'll have access to the names and addresses.
> You just choose who you want to send a card and add your own name,address and country to the PM if you also wish to receive cards.
> (if you're lucky! ) .
> I think Yvonne's asleep right now, so I'll get back to you, though the PM should give you an alert when you're added.


Good morning  
That sounds lovely ! I cant wait  thanks!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> I've been liberal with the aqueous cream this morning. The cold weather always disagrees with my skin and it becomes dry and itchy. It's got worse as I've got older.
> 
> We had a hard frost across the country last night -3C/26F here and -7C/19F in Oxfordshire apparently. Tonight they're predicting -9C/17F in parts of the country. This is very cold by UK standards.


That's pretty gosh darn cold by Louisiana standards, too!
Bundle up!!! ...or better yet, stay inside by the fire with some hot chocolate and a cat in your lap!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> No they don't need customs forms if it the envelope only contains a card


Great. Then there must be an international shipping stamp.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> That's pretty gosh darn cold by Louisiana standards, too!
> Bundle up!!! ...or better yet, stay inside by the fire with some hot chocolate and a cat in your lap!


Mountain Dew and a small dog?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Sure !!! How does it work !?!?!


I'll get Yvonne to add your name to our PM "Testing Adam's theory of relativity" and then you'll have access to the list. 
You then just post to those addresses you wish, if any and put your own name, address and country on the PM if you want to have people send you one (if you've been good). 
Yvonne's probably asleep just now, so I'll get back to you, though you should get an alert when the PM becomes active for you.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda!
> 
> That's quite cold by any standards. Of course unless I compare it to where some of my Russian relatives live. There, -16C means you may now remove your gloves and your scarf.


Hahaha!!!  I cannot even  IMAGINE weather that cold!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Current temperature this morning at 5:56 A.M.
> 78 degrees.
> Today will be toasty.


Ah, yes: FLORIDA!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John!
> Drinking tea, rather than my coffee ?
> I too am covered in vaseline this morning.
> Just because.


Oh my!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It used to set my Royal Palm tree on fire.


 Oh, MY!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It used to set my Royal Palm tree on fire.


Bit too warm.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any experience with sending greeting cards abroad?
> Do they ALSO need customs forms?


Nope. Just extra postage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Adam
> 
> 
> I think she said she'd do presents but not cards.
> 
> I've just had a haircut and will take advantage of (the rather chilly) sunshine to clear the fallen leaves from the garden this afternoon


Ah! Must've missed that.
Most of our trees are evergreens and palms, so don't get too many leaves.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!


The power company (F.P&L) Cut the tree down for me for free after about the 20th fire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yayy ! Im glad youre all doing well!
> Ive been so busy & these last 2 weeks of school will be EXTRA busy.
> Im doing okay. Have a sore throat, cough, and a little bit of a stuffed nose. Boyfriend MAY be getting sick too. Max is in winter mood and is barely eating -_- and Benjamin is 4 months today & will be getting his rabies shot friday


Good luck with school, the holidays will be here before you know it! 
I have decided not to get a cold this winter, hope you feel better soon. 
Tidgy is also eating less at the moment but she'll soon come round.
Love to Benjamin, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That's pretty gosh darn cold by Louisiana standards, too!
> Bundle up!!! ...or better yet, stay inside by the fire with some hot chocolate and a cat in your lap!


Good morning, Bea! 
People drinking tea, Mountain Dew and chocolate this morning.
Honestly my coffee is great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great. Then there must be an international shipping stamp.


Here we need one international stamp for Europe and two for the USA. They're a bit less than a dollar each.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mountain Dew and a small dog?


ADAM'S COFFEE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll get Yvonne to add your name to our PM "Testing Adam's theory of relativity" and then you'll have access to the list.
> You then just post to those addresses you wish, if any and put your own name, address and country on the PM if you want to have people send you one (if you've been good).
> Yvonne's probably asleep just now, so I'll get back to you, though you should get an alert when the PM becomes active for you.


I'm going mad.
I posted this twice.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we need one international stamp for Europe and two for the USA. They're a bit less than a dollar each.


Here it's blooming complicated based on destination, shape/size and weight, but that's Royal Mail for you.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lena, you have not added your address to the Christmas card exchange ?
> Just ignore this if it's not just an oversight.





JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Adam
> 
> 
> I think she said she'd do presents but not cards.
> 
> I've just had a haircut and will take advantage of (the rather chilly) sunshine to clear the fallen leaves from the garden this afternoon



Yep, Linda is right. It's a lot easier to find a good gift here than a good card.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going mad.
> I posted this twice.


Too much coffee perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The power company (F.P&L) Cut the tree down for me for free after about the 20th fire.


Couldn't have been much left of the poor thing.
Burnt stick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep, Linda is right. It's a lot easier to find a good gift here than a good card.


Same here.
So I'm sending postcards.
of camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Too much coffee perhaps?


Not enough, more like.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> People drinking tea, Mountain Dew and chocolate this morning.
> Honestly my coffee is great!


Your coffee certainly does taste good, Adam, but I think it eroded the enamel off my teeth...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Your coffee certainly does taste good, Adam, but I think it eroded the enamel off my teeth...


Hmmmmm.
It's possible some of the bacteria have escaped.
Or the acids I use to dissolve the matrix around some fossils. 
A minor quibble if the taste's so good.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John!
> Drinking tea, rather than my coffee ?
> I too am covered in vaseline this morning.
> Just because.




slippery customer. 

afternoon guv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> slippery customer.
> 
> afternoon guv


Hi, John, on luncheon ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello !
How are you today in the cold dark room ? 

Sabine


----------



## Kristoff

Husband says my TFO calendar has arrived to his workplace. Can't wait to see it in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello !
> How are you today in the cold dark room ?
> 
> Sabine


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
We're fine.
Talking about coffee, Christmas cards and power cuts today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Husband says my TFO calendar has arrived to his workplace. Can't wait to see it in a couple of hours!!!


Hmmmmmmm.
That's great news! 
But, mine have not arrived yet.
Should've been here by now.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam,

coffee is always good. I love coffee ... hate tea.
Christmas ! Don`t remind me... It is always coming too soon. But I am lucky, I have to write no Christmas cards !

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore. 
Here is a Christmas card for you since I can't post one to you this year.


Merry Christmas, Gillian! 
Lots of love from Adam, wifey and Tidgy the Tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> coffee is always good. I love coffee ... hate tea.
> Christmas ! Don`t remind me... It is always coming too soon. But I am lucky, I have to write no Christmas cards !
> 
> Sabine


Well have a coffee with us in here. 
I don't usually send cards, either, but rather enjoying it this year.


----------



## Bee62

Adam, your Christmas Card is great ! Poor Santa Claus...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, your Christmas Card is great ! Poor Santa Claus...


And the kiddies won't be getting their presents. 
Hahhaha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@jaizei 
Cameron, I know it's just an oversight
But your address isn't on the Christmas card PM. 
So here's one for you.


Merry Christmas, Cameron!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

I've been out and burned a few calories raking leaves. We still have frost on the grass at 2pm despite the beautiful sunshine. It's still rather nippy here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I've been out and burned a few calories raking leaves. We still have frost on the grass at 2pm despite the beautiful sunshine. It's still rather nippy here!


Quite seriously, I would be shivering so much that I wouldn't be able to hold the rake.
Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Sat down with a cuppa and our ever optimistic fish all huddle down one end in the hope of food 


One of our two remaining Harlequins up top (the other is doing a spot of pump-surfing*)
Golden Barbs - below 
Pentazona Barbs - Stripey ones
The solitary Ruby Barb in the background behind the Pentazonas

* Pump-Surfing:
The fish deliberately swims into the stream of water coming out of the pump and gets swept the length of the tank at speed. It then swims back and repeats. Quite funny to watch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sat down with a cuppa and our ever optimistic fish all huddle down one end in the hope of food
> View attachment 193413
> 
> One of our two remaining Harlequins up top (the other is doing a spot of pump-surfing*)
> Golden Barbs - below
> Pentazona Barbs - Stripey ones
> The solitary Ruby Barb in the background behind the Pentazonas
> 
> * Pump-Surfing:
> The fish deliberately swims into the stream of water coming out of the pump and gets swept the length of the tank at speed. It then swims back and repeats. Quite funny to watch.


Is a Pentazona barb the same as a tiger barb ? 
Very nice and relaxing to watch little fish, i find. 
Give them a slurp of coffee, my coffee will be good for them, i'm sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Sat down with a cuppa and our ever optimistic fish all huddle down one end in the hope of food
> View attachment 193413
> 
> One of our two remaining Harlequins up top (the other is doing a spot of pump-surfing*)
> Golden Barbs - below
> Pentazona Barbs - Stripey ones
> The solitary Ruby Barb in the background behind the Pentazonas
> 
> * Pump-Surfing:
> The fish deliberately swims into the stream of water coming out of the pump and gets swept the length of the tank at speed. It then swims back and repeats. Quite funny to watch.


Very nice.
I got rid of most of my giant Cichlids when I had to move all of my tanks for the new flooring project.
I replaced them with smaller fishes and fewer tanks. The large tank in the living room is empty still. (I'm looking for a Redtailed cat)The other living room tank has Kellys fresh water Puffer fish in it and the front bedroom has an all fancy guppy tank.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Lyn! 
@Lyn W 
A Christmas gift for you! 


Miss you around here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Lyn!
> @Lyn W
> A Christmas gift for you!
> View attachment 193415
> 
> Miss you around here.


I thought she got that fixed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very nice.
> I got rid of most of my giant Cichlids when I had to move all of my tanks for the new flooring project.
> I replaced them with smaller fishes and fewer tanks. The large tank in the living room is empty still. (I'm looking for a Redtailed cat)The other living room tank has Kellys fresh water Puffer fish in it and the front bedroom has an all fancy guppy tank.


You're going to keep a cat in a fish tank! 
The colour of the tail is immaterial.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're going to keep a cat in a fish tank!
> The colour of the tail is immaterial.


Keeping it in a tank would mean less damage to the furniture and no stinky litter boxes, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought she got that fixed.


It would appear not.
She'd done a temporary repair with thick tape but was going to try and replace something.
I think it went wrong.


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Adam- I've gone to the Christmas Card thread a few times but can't fine the addresses for Kirsty Johnston or Lindhan Nguyen...Should I be looking somewhere else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Keeping it in a tank would mean less damage to the furniture and no stinky litter boxes, too.


Good point.
Well made.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Sat down with a cuppa and our ever optimistic fish all huddle down one end in the hope of food
> View attachment 193413
> 
> One of our two remaining Harlequins up top (the other is doing a spot of pump-surfing*)
> Golden Barbs - below
> Pentazona Barbs - Stripey ones
> The solitary Ruby Barb in the background behind the Pentazonas
> 
> * Pump-Surfing:
> The fish deliberately swims into the stream of water coming out of the pump and gets swept the length of the tank at speed. It then swims back and repeats. Quite funny to watch.


I LOOOOOVE aquariums and kept one for years! So soothing and serene! I have been thinking about starting up another one. I don't dare put fish in with  Jacques: he'd love it but they wouldn't last a week!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Sat down with a cuppa and our ever optimistic fish all huddle down one end in the hope of food
> View attachment 193413
> 
> One of our two remaining Harlequins up top (the other is doing a spot of pump-surfing*)
> Golden Barbs - below
> Pentazona Barbs - Stripey ones
> The solitary Ruby Barb in the background behind the Pentazonas
> 
> * Pump-Surfing:
> The fish deliberately swims into the stream of water coming out of the pump and gets swept the length of the tank at speed. It then swims back and repeats. Quite funny to watch.


Is that a live plant?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would appear not.
> She'd done a temporary repair with thick tape but was going to try and replace something.
> I think it went wrong.


I have her Email but that would also require a computer and I assume no one in the U.K. has her telephone number?
(She's SO private.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Adam- I've gone to the Christmas Card thread a few times but can't fine the addresses for Kirsty Johnston or Lindhan Nguyen...Should I be looking somewhere else?


Kirsty hasn't been back since I got her added to the PM (which she requested). Hopefully soon. 
Linhdan only just got added and will hopefully put her address on later today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOOVE aquariums and kept one for years! So soothing and serene! I have been thinking about starting up another one. I don't dare put fish in with  Jacques: he'd love it but they wouldn't last a week!


A nice guppy as Jacques Christmas present ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have her Email but that would also require a computer and I assume no one in the U.K. has her telephone number?
> (She's SO private.)


No phone number. 
I haven't even been honoured with her e-mail.
John e-mailed her, but I pointed out she'd need a working computer. 
I don't think he's had a response.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hopefully Santa will bring her a new computer.
But she also won't accept gifts!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A nice guppy as Jacques Christmas present ?


 NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hopefully Santa will bring her a new computer.
> But she also won't accept gifts!


I know.
And she doesn't really do Christmas. 
Perhaps we've scared her off ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I forgot to mention that I got a haircut (All of them) and a beard trim while I was in Georgia.
Apparently, a "trim" means something entirely different there because I'm nearly hairless now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Michelle! 
@meech008 
I hope you pop in in time for us to send you Christmas cards.
If not here's one.





Merry Christmas, Meech, and hope you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention that I got a haircut (All of them) and a beard trim while I was in Georgia.
> Apparently, a "trim" means something entirely different there because I'm nearly hairless now.


Join the club. 
Actually, I could do with a beard trim.
But i can't be bothered. 
Perhaps I can get a job as a store Santa in Spain. ............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention that I got a haircut (All of them) and a beard trim while I was in Georgia.
> Apparently, a "trim" means something entirely different there because I'm nearly hairless now.


Blimey! 
You look completely different!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lisa! 
@vocalisa 
Hope you had a great Thanksgiving and the preparations for Christmas are going well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> You look completely different!


That's very kind...........


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention that I got a haircut (All of them) and a beard trim while I was in Georgia.
> Apparently, a "trim" means something entirely different there because I'm nearly hairless now.


I think you look pretty good!
I really don't care for the current men's fashion of sporting 3-days growth of beard! With the sole exception of George Clooney, I just want to grab them by the collar and shout "Get a shave!!!!!"


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm off to Weight Watchers, yoga and errands in The City!
See y'all this afternoon!


----------



## Kristoff

Just got hold of my calendar. Looks great. I'm very impressed it has reached me though. Husband's name was misspelled - no big deal - but the building number was wrong as well!  I'm now starting to think the Turkish Post may be the best postal service in the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think you look pretty good!
> I really don't care for the current men's fashion of sporting 3-days growth of beard! With the sole exception of George Clooney, I just want to grab them by the collar and shout "Get a shave!!!!!"


Ahem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off to Weight Watchers, yoga and errands in The City!
> See y'all this afternoon!


Good luck, sounds quite exhausting ! 
See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just got hold of my calendar. Looks great. I'm very impressed it has reached me though. Husband's name was misspelled - no big deal - but the building number was wrong as well!  I'm now starting to think the Turkish Post may be the best postal service in the world!


Clearly better than mine. 
I think my postman is hiding because of the rain. 
he doesn't usually come in bad weather.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention that I got a haircut (All of them) and a beard trim while I was in Georgia.
> Apparently, a "trim" means something entirely different there because I'm nearly hairless now.


Looking good, Ed! Of course I have no idea what you looked like before. 

Nothing that a cat-fur hat wouldn't fix anyway


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Looking good, Ed! Of course I have no idea what you looked like before.
> 
> Nothing that a cat-fur hat wouldn't fix anyway


...Just what I was thinking. With Muscovy duck feathers!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just received a call from another member and Cherryhead enthusiast that is local to me.
He will take the little Cherryhead and find it or provide for it a great home!
(And wouldn't you know it? two minutes later, I got another person asking to take it.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just received a call from another member and Cherryhead enthusiast that is local to me.
> He will take the little Cherryhead and find it or provide for it a great home!
> (And wouldn't you know it? two minutes later, I got another person asking to take it.)


If I lived nearer I would've bitten your hand off, too!
Would love a redfoot!
Good news!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Clearly better than mine.
> I think my postman is hiding because of the rain.
> he doesn't usually come in bad weather.


I think it may be difficult to convince the donkey to walk up (or down) the slippery path... Seriously though, I hope you receive them soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> I think it may be difficult to convince the donkey to walk up (or down) the slippery path... Seriously though, I hope you receive them soon!


Now, if there was someone to wash the donkey afterwards... Hint-hint @johnandjade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think it may be difficult to convince the donkey to walk up (or down) the slippery path... Seriously though, I hope you receive them soon!


Donkeys do most of the stuff here, but our postmen have little yellow scooters, post boxes are yellow, too. 
An exception to the no motor vehicles rule. (the scooters not the post boxes). 
Thanks, i'm still hopeful it's just a bit late.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is a Pentazona barb the same as a tiger barb ?


Tiger Barbs are bigger and more yellow rather than the red of the Pentazonas. They're also more aggressive, so we've never had them. 


ZEROPILOT said:


> Very nice.
> I got rid of most of my giant Cichlids when I had to move all of my tanks for the new flooring project.
> I replaced them with smaller fishes and fewer tanks. The large tank in the living room is empty still. (I'm looking for a Redtailed cat)The other living room tank has Kellys fresh water Puffer fish in it and the front bedroom has an all fancy guppy tank.


This aquarium also has a couple of Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish), a Hill Stream Loach, a Corydora and a couple of Clown Loaches. 


Moozillion said:


> Is that a live plant?


All the plants are plastic. 


The hill stream loach is on the front glass, but really small so I ringed it. It has attitude, but the others ignore it because it's so small. 

You can just see a clown loach tail poking out from a tube. They are both girls and like the tubes; they are rather cowardy and panic easily.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tiger Barbs are bigger and more yellow rather than the red of the Pentazonas. They're also more aggressive, so we've never had them.
> 
> This aquarium also has a couple of Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish), a Hill Stream Loach, a Corydora and a couple of Clown Loaches.
> 
> All the plants are plastic.
> View attachment 193419
> 
> The hill stream loach is on the front glass, but really small so I ringed it. Ot has attitude, but the others ignore it because it's so small.
> 
> You can just see a clown loach tail poking out from a tube. They are both girls and like the tubes; they are rather cowardy and panic easily.


Lovely! 
I do seem to recall tiger barbs being a bit bitey.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Just got hold of my calendar. Looks great. I'm very impressed it has reached me though. Husband's name was misspelled - no big deal - but the building number was wrong as well!  I'm now starting to think the Turkish Post may be the best postal service in the world!



Wow...good news! I just double checked what I have for you and I guess it was given to me incorrectly. But, as it turns out, no harm done. Now we have to hope for the best with the Moroccan post office. Adam is still waiting to receive his.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Wow...good news! I just double checked what I have for you and I guess it was given to me incorrectly. But, as it turns out, no harm done. Now we have to hope for the best with the Moroccan post office. Adam is still waiting to receive his.


By donkeyback if I recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow...good news! I just double checked what I have for you and I guess it was given to me incorrectly. But, as it turns out, no harm done. Now we have to hope for the best with the Moroccan post office. Adam is still waiting to receive his.


I hope my name and address were right. 
Or somebody in the next street will have my calendars !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore.
> Here is a Christmas card for you since I can't post one to you this year.
> View attachment 193411
> 
> Merry Christmas, Gillian!
> Lots of love from Adam, wifey and Tidgy the Tortoise.


Hi Adam, and thanks the card as well as the wishes. 





​Merry Christmas to you, Wifey and of course *TIDGY*. 

Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli (my beloved tort,  *NOT* the GK).


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention that I got a haircut (All of them) and a beard trim while I was in Georgia.
> Apparently, a "trim" means something entirely different there because I'm nearly hairless now.
> 
> View attachment 193416





whaaahh!!!! 

what?? 


wait... 

ehhhrmm?? 


WHERE DID ED GO?!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, and thanks the card as well as the wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Merry Christmas to you, Wifey and of course *TIDGY*.
> 
> Lots of love,
> Gillian and Oli (my beloved tort,  *NOT* the GK).


Doesn't Oli Kahn love me anymore ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whaaahh!!!!
> 
> what??
> 
> 
> wait...
> 
> ehhhrmm??
> 
> 
> WHERE DID ED GO?!!


Evening, John!
Finished for the day ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doesn't Oli Kahn love me anymore ?


No he doesn't.  Guess why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No he doesn't.  Guess why.


Because I've been watching the cricket ?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> whaaahh!!!!
> 
> what??
> 
> 
> wait...
> 
> ehhhrmm??
> 
> 
> WHERE DID ED GO?!!



you need a hat


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, John!
> Finished for the day ?




yip . still not home though:/


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because I've been watching the cricket ?


No. Nothing to do with cricket, basketball, soccer, football and the rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip . still not home though:/


Walking it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No. Nothing to do with cricket, basketball, soccer, football and the rest.


Because I said he smelled of elderberries ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because I said he smelled of elderberries ?


No, not at all. 

See what he does when he someone upsets him? Wait till he gets to Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> See what he does when he someone upsets him? Wait till he gets to Morocco.


Ok, I'll get wifey to protect me.
I''m not scared.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kicking is not allowed in a fight against gentlemen.
If one kicks, one has the right to bash his head in with a rock.
So it is written.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kicking is not allowed in a fight against gentlemen.
> If one kicks, one has the right to bash his head in with a rock.
> So it is written.


I've got an enormous amount of rocks!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll get wifey to protect me.
> I''m not scared.


'Why get Wifey's help f you weren't scared...hmmmmm.

Don't you want to know why Oli Kahn is upset? You may be able to sit down and negotiate with him and reach PEACE.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got an enormous amount of rocks!


Fair fight then.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fair fight then.


Hi Ed, how are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, how are you?


Wonderful.
How about yourself?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wonderful.
> How about yourself?


Glad to hear that. 

So far so good, despite the cold weather......brrrrr. Moreover, it just will _NOT _rain.  It's that dry cold weather.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

My nose is so stuffed, its runny  
For the christmas cards, i want to make them but i probably wont have time with school  sorry guys . Unless you dont mind possibly getting them late


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My nose is so stuffed, its runny
> For the christmas cards, i want to make them but i probably wont have time with school  sorry guys . Unless you dont mind possibly getting them late


It's entirely up to you. Simple ones you buy are just fine


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem!


I always make exceptions for friends!!!!
Besides, it's Wifey who has to smooch through the bristles, not me!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Tiger Barbs are bigger and more yellow rather than the red of the Pentazonas. They're also more aggressive, so we've never had them.
> 
> This aquarium also has a couple of Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish), a Hill Stream Loach, a Corydora and a couple of Clown Loaches.
> 
> All the plants are plastic.
> View attachment 193419
> 
> The hill stream loach is on the front glass, but really small so I ringed it. It has attitude, but the others ignore it because it's so small.
> 
> You can just see a clown loach tail poking out from a tube. They are both girls and like the tubes; they are rather cowardy and panic easily.


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> 'Why get Wifey's help f you weren't scared...hmmmmm.
> 
> Don't you want to know why Oli Kahn is upset? You may be able to sit down and negotiate with him and reach PEACE.


Not scared because wifey and Tidgy will protect me.
If not I will just hide.
Am very good at hiding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My nose is so stuffed, its runny
> For the christmas cards, i want to make them but i probably wont have time with school  sorry guys . Unless you dont mind possibly getting them late


We have two Christmases, second one is 5th of January, I think, so plenty of time here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I always make exceptions for friends!!!!
> Besides, it's Wifey who has to smooch through the bristles, not me!!!!


Hmmmmm.
She doesn't much like it either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fair fight then.


But I don't really want to damage any of my rocks, so I'll have to bash him carefully!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not scared because wifey and Tidgy will protect me.
> If not I will just hide.
> Am very good at hiding.


Hiding? I bet you, OLI KAHN will be able to find you.

So you're not planning to negotiate? Ready for WAR?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to be Emailing some other members this morning that are local and see if I can pass on at least the very lightweight Cherry head.



I didn't think you were taking more! 
I would have sent one or both of mine to you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hiding? I bet you, OLI KAHN will be able to find you.
> 
> So you're not planning to negotiate? Ready for WAR?


Nope and yep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I didn't think you were taking more!
> I would have sent one or both of mine to you!!


Good afternoon, Kathy.!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope and yep!


OK Adam. If you're ready for war, WE are too - Oli, Oli and myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK Adam. If you're ready for war, WE are too - Oli, Oli and myself.


OK, in defence of his nation, Adam is forced to declare war on Oli, Oli and Gillian.


----------



## Momof4

Adam!! I want to send cards too!! 
Please add me!! 
I will make the time and effort!!
You guys mean too much to me!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, in defence of his nation, Adam is forced to declare war on Oli, Oli and Gillian.


We are *READY*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam!! I want to send cards too!!
> Please add me!!
> I will make the time and effort!!
> You guys mean too much to me!!


Ah, Ok, it's done. 
Glad to have you on board, Kathy! 
Nice you changed your mind! 
Hoooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK, in defence of his nation, Adam is forced to declare war on Oli, Oli and Gillian.








​Oli my tort is more than ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​Oli my tor is more than ready.


Due to the Entente Cordiale, wifey has now officially declared war on Gillian, Oli andOli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Due to the Entente Cordiale, wifey has now officially declared war on Gillian, Oli andOli.


Now why Wifey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Now why Wifey?


I told you, it's the Entente Cordiale,like they had in world war one, if any state declares war on one of the allies, all the allies will declare war on the aggressors. So my allies are forced, reluctantly or not to back me up.
Tidgy has just declare war on you all, too, for the same reason.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I don't really want to damage any of my rocks, so I'll have to bash him carefully!


 Be careful not to bash him with a fossil!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone


Hello. Have you just finished work? How did it go after your late start?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

God please grant us with the presents of a red headed lady ? But please protect us God !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Be careful not to bash him with a fossil!!!!


Absolutely! 
Though it wouldn't do much harm to a fossil tree trunk, for example!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone


Good afternoon, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> God please grant us with the presents of a red headed lady ? But please protect us God !


Ha de ha! 
Good afternoon, Grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> Good afternoon, Grandpa.


Hello 
How's your afternoon going so far ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> It's entirely up to you. Simple ones you buy are just fine


I shall see. Maybe ill buy some but decorate the inside. Then make Christmas cards over winter break for next year


----------



## Killerrookie

I want more Pumpkin Pie~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello
> How's your afternoon going so far ?


9.30 pm here Gramps. 
All good here, just settling on the sofa for the evening, probably watch some TV with wifey.
(who's a little drunk)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I want more Pumpkin Pie~


Good evenooning, Austin! 
How have you been ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I didn't think you were taking more!
> I would have sent one or both of mine to you!!


I'm dealing with a possible overload.
Four last night. An offer of another this afternoon and I JUST dug up 14 eggs in my primary pen without looking very hard. There are probably a dozen more....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm dealing with a possible overload.
> Four last night. An offer of another this afternoon and I JUST dug up 14 eggs in my primary pen without looking very hard. There are probably a dozen more....


Golly! 
Really wish i could take a few off your hands!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night people.
More translation, a bit of reading and then bed for me!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night people.
> More translation, a bit of reading and then bed for me!


Goodnight !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodnight !


Not quite gone yet.
Night night, Grandpa, you too, when you go.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite gone yet.
> Night night, Grandpa, you too, when you go.


After my Buds !


----------



## johnandjade

grrr can't sleep think this tooth shall be getting removed on thursday!! 

..or in ten minutes 

.. where are those pliers??


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> grrr can't sleep think this tooth shall be getting removed on thursday!!
> 
> ..or in ten minutes
> 
> .. where are those pliers??


Drink lots of Bud ! If there is that much Bud !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I bought medicine


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

But I love Bud ! With or without tooth problems !


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> grrr can't sleep think this tooth shall be getting removed on thursday!!
> 
> ..or in ten minutes
> 
> .. where are those pliers??


Oh, dear!!!  Tooth pain is MISERABLE!!!! I sure hope they fix it quickly!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, all!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I bought medicine




hope it does the trick


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But I love Bud ! With or without tooth problems !




indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all


Good morning Noel 

Good morning CDR

John, I hope your tooth is sorted quickly. That's miserable pain 

We're heading for permafrost here. It was warmer than this yesterday and the frost didn't clear


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noel
> 
> Good morning CDR
> 
> John, I hope your tooth is sorted quickly. That's miserable pain
> 
> We're heading for permafrost here. It was warmer than this yesterday and the frost didn't clear
> View attachment 193474


Morning
Brrr! I was complaining how cold it was here! It is dropping into the 30'sF


----------



## AZtortMom

We seem to be the only crazy ones around right now


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> We seem to be the only crazy ones around right now


It's 8.50am here. I'm not as crazy as you


----------



## AZtortMom

Are you working today Linda?


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, Linda and Noel! Now it's the three of us


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Tiger Barbs are bigger and more yellow rather than the red of the Pentazonas. They're also more aggressive, so we've never had them.
> 
> This aquarium also has a couple of Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish), a Hill Stream Loach, a Corydora and a couple of Clown Loaches.
> 
> All the plants are plastic.
> View attachment 193419
> 
> The hill stream loach is on the front glass, but really small so I ringed it. It has attitude, but the others ignore it because it's so small.
> 
> You can just see a clown loach tail poking out from a tube. They are both girls and like the tubes; they are rather cowardy and panic easily.


Your aquarium looks stunning, Linda! Is it difficult to clean? We had one when I was little. Mom did the cleaning and complained about it a lot.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Your aquarium looks stunning, Linda! Is it difficult to clean? We had one when I was little. Mom did the cleaning and complained about it a lot.


Morning Lena 

It's easy... JoesDad does it 

Seriously though. I struggle to disconnect and reconnect the pump, but it's not that difficult otherwise. It just takes a couple of hours to do it all properly. We clean it every 3 weeks.


----------



## johnandjade

a late good mornooning friends, i'm not on the ball today at all


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda and Noel! Now it's the three of us


Morning Lena
Then there was three
Like Linda stated, freshwater tanks are pretty easy once you get past the first cycling stage


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> a late good mornooning friends, i'm not on the ball today at all


Morning John


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> a late good mornooning friends, i'm not on the ball today at all


Morning John! How's your tooth?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Another suspiciously warm morning.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> And love the placemats.
> After Doctor Who and Class, Game of Thrones is the only series I follow.
> Love Tyrion.


Morning, Adam! (Whenever that is for you  ). Husband has one of these:


I have a feeling you might like it too.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Another suspiciously warm morning.


Morning Ed
I can't say that here. The torts don't care though, they are warm as pigs in a blanket


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Another suspiciously warm morning.


Good morning, Ed! 
Quite cold in Izmir today. Can no longer go out in a T-shirt


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ever since i got the timers and heaters set up outside in the pens, I haven't needed the heat.
It should be in the high 50s or low 60s at night and it's almost 80.


----------



## AZtortMom

Heaters and timers make life so much easier
That's the weather we had 2 weeks ago


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> grrr can't sleep think this tooth shall be getting removed on thursday!!
> 
> ..or in ten minutes
> 
> .. where are those pliers??


Oh, dear! 
Toothache is the most awful thing.
Jellyfish sting can be a useful anaesthetic. 
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I bought medicine


I'd rather experiment with the jellyfish sting option. 
In the pursuit of science.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy last day of November.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noel
> 
> Good morning CDR
> 
> John, I hope your tooth is sorted quickly. That's miserable pain
> 
> We're heading for permafrost here. It was warmer than this yesterday and the frost didn't clear
> View attachment 193474


Good morning, Linda. 
Dreadful temps.
Tidgy ducked into her shell and wouldn't come out when I showed her this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda and Noel! Now it's the three of us


Good afternoon, Lena! 
I'm a bit late to the party.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a late good mornooning friends, i'm not on the ball today at all


Still earlier than me ! 
Good morning, John.
Tired and toothache while working.
Not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Another suspiciously warm morning.


Good morning, Ed.
Still a tad chilly here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Adam! (Whenever that is for you  ). Husband has one of these:
> View attachment 193479
> 
> I have a feeling you might like it too.


Indeed.
I have a firm belief that most of the great thinkers through history; philosophers, scientists, explorers, came up with their best stuff whist drunk or on drugs.
Or both. 
I don't do the latter and would never advocate it, but I've come up with a lot of my best ideas and done some of my most impressive work whilst mildly inebriated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ever since i got the timers and heaters set up outside in the pens, I haven't needed the heat.
> It should be in the high 50s or low 60s at night and it's almost 80.


Saves on the electric!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Cold Dark Room! 
I'm having some time with Tidgy and then a lesson in an hour. 
Tidgy's MVB goes on for the first time today. 
Don't know when she can go out again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Happy last day of November.


Good Afternoon Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon Adam


I have 1 minute of morning left


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> We seem to be the only crazy ones around right now


Well, you're up awfully dang EARLY!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning all


Goodness!!! What time do you get up? It's just 6:00 here, and you've been up for hours! You're here in the States, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Goodness!!! What time do you get up? It's just 6:00 here, and you've been up for hours! You're here in the States, right?


Good morning, Bea! 
Noel's currently working all hours and getting up pretty much before she goes to bed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Goodness!!! What time do you get up? It's just 6:00 here, and you've been up for hours! You're here in the States, right?


I've been up since midnight. Work requires it now
I am in the states


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I've been up since midnight. Work requires it now
> I am in the states


Gosh, that's rough.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes it is. Thankfully it is only for a little while


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yes it is. Thankfully it is only for a little while


And think of all the extra Dirham !


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And think of all the extra Dirham !


Indeed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saves on the electric!


We have some of the cheapest electric in the nation.
For me it comes down to convenience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have some of the cheapest electric in the nation.
> For me it comes down to convenience.


My monthly electric bills in the winter are more than half my total expenditure. 
Which is not saying much because everything else is so cheap. 
But Tidgy's pocket money contributes toward the bills!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The first part of my TORTOISE gift went off today, so my victim please note that your gift will arrive in two deliveries. 
So don't think i'm Mr. Meanie when the first bit arrives, there is more to come!


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all! surviving here, i shall be visiting dr bud after work then off tomorrow and going to get this tooth out. 

hope you're all having a better day than me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all! surviving here, i shall be visiting dr bud after work then off tomorrow and going to get this tooth out.
> 
> hope you're all having a better day than me


Afternoon, John.
I can only empathize, you poor chap.
Student late, which is unusual for this one.
Will stay calm. 
Tidgy is absolutely loving her MVB and stretching hard enough to escape her shell! 
wifey's playing on her phone and saying "Goodness!" a lot.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all! surviving here, i shall be visiting dr bud after work then off tomorrow and going to get this tooth out.
> 
> hope you're all having a better day than me


Feel better Sir


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My monthly electric bills in the winter are more than half my total expenditure.
> Which is not saying much because everything else is so cheap.
> But Tidgy's pocket money contributes toward the bills!


Mine are most expensive in the summer with the AC cranked up.
Still it's about $120 a month.


----------



## AZtortMom

I definitely pay more in cooling then anything else too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine are most expensive in the summer with the AC cranked up.
> Still it's about $120 a month.


I don't have air conditioning. 
Although, it is becoming more popular here. 
I love the heat, though wifey and Tidgy suffer a bit. 
Perhaps I may get one.
Naaaahhhhh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson finished.
Day off tomorrow.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evenooning, Austin!
> How have you been ?


I've been great, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I've been great, thank you.


Good, good, me too!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good, me too!


That's good! So, what are you up too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That's good! So, what are you up too?


Writing letters, Christmas cards and notes to accompany Christmas presents, at the moment. 
Gotta post soon or they won't get to their destination points in time for Christmas.


----------



## JoesMum

Exciting thing: I have a card from the USA from @Yvonne G. I'm being a good girl and will wait until next month to open it ... tomorrow morning 

Not so good: Heating not working when I got home. Traced to battery failure in the thermostat- luckily we had spares - now waiting for the house to warm up. It's COLD!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Exciting thing: I have a card from the USA from @Yvonne G. I'm being a good girl and will wait until next month to open it ... tomorrow morning
> 
> Not so good: Heating not working when I got home. Traced to battery failure in the thermostat- luckily we had spares - now waiting for the house to warm up. It's COLD!


I think you're the first to get a card! 
Before even any of our American brothers and sisters.
Thank goodness you had spare batteries, value of being organized (or lucky) .


----------



## Yvonne G

@Tidgy's Dad - I know I don't need to ask, because I'll probably hear you yell from all the way across the Atlantic Ocean and across the U.S., but did you get your calendars yet?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you're the first to get a card!
> Before even any of our American brothers and sisters.
> Thank goodness you had spare batteries, value of being oragnized (or lucky) .



No, Noel received hers a couple days ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I know I don't need to ask, because I'll probably hear you yell from all the way across the Atlantic Ocean and across the U.S., but did you get your calendars yet?


Good morning, Yvonne. 
Not, yet, no, but I am still hopeful.
No need to panic yet, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No, Noel received hers a couple days ago.


Hmmmmm.
She kept quiet about that.
Or did I miss something ?
Nah, not possible.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I know I don't need to ask, because I'll probably hear you yell from all the way across the Atlantic Ocean and across the U.S., but did you get your calendars yet?


Yes- I got mine a couple of weeks ago and posted on one of the calendar threads. Thank you! 

Aaaaaaannnddd I got my lovely Christmas card from you yesterday!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I am now officially in a sulk. 
No cards, no pressies, no calendars, not even my Amazon order. 
I'm off to get some bubblewrap and have a good cry.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I am now officially in a sulk.
> No cards, no pressies, no calendars, not even my Amazon order.
> I'm off to get some bubblewrap and have a good cry.


Hmm, did you treat the postman to one of your coffees by any chance? Just a thought...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, did you treat the postman to one of your coffees by any chance? Just a thought...


Indeed, I did, actually! 
Hmmmm, he said it was nice, but I haven't seen him since.
(true).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you're the first to get a card!
> Before even any of our American brothers and sisters.
> Thank goodness you had spare batteries, value of being organized (or lucky) .


Nope. Mine came on Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nope. Mine came on Monday.


Yes, indeed.
Everyone in the world has cards except me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, indeed.
> Everyone in the world has cards except me.


I'll send it to you. It's very nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, indeed.
> Everyone in the world has cards except me.


It's still November...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll send it to you. It's very nice.


Nope! 
Don't want now.
Sulking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's still November...................


Not care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonnes printing is almost as nice as that on the card.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> She kept quiet about that.
> Or did I miss something ?
> Nah, not possible.



She even posted a picture of it. I felt sure it was here in the CDR. Mayhaps it was too dark in here for you to see it?


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yvonnes printing is almost as nice as that on the card.



I worked 15 years as a draftsperson, then another several as an engineer. Printing had to be legible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> She even posted a picture of it. I felt sure it was here in the CDR. Mayhaps it was too dark in here for you to see it?


Oh, I remember! 
A lovely card.
But she didn't say who it was from until another post. 
I never linked the two.
'Cos i'm thick.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone


Good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I bought medicine


Good evening @Linhdah Nguyen. You mentioned having bought medicine. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhh, mr whiskey has helped , well after all it is st. andrews day after all  

day off tomorrow to play jon doe/ cadaver and get parts of my body removed by semi trained professionals. 

looking forward to eating again


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> ahhhh, mr whiskey has helped , well ...it is st. andrews day after all
> 
> day off tomorrow to play jon doe/ cadaver and get parts of my body removed by semi trained professionals.
> 
> looking forward to eating again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.


Evening, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhhh, mr whiskey has helped , well after all it is st. andrews day after all
> 
> day off tomorrow to play jon doe/ cadaver and get parts of my body removed by semi trained professionals.
> 
> looking forward to eating again


So it is! 
I nearly missed it.
Time for a dram.
Good evening, John! 
Soon be better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.

Still planning to begin a.......WAR? Hope not.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?




indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Still planning to begin a.......WAR? Hope not.


Hi, Gillian, hi, Oli.
Only defensively, when necessary. 
Good day ?


----------



## Gillian M

See why I've decided not to begin a war, @Tidgy's Dad ? ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed!


Plans for the night, other than groaning a lot ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See why I've decided not to begin a war, @Tidgy's Dad ? ​


Because I have lots of yellow flowers ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, hi, Oli.
> Only defensively, when necessary.
> Good day ?


If so, there's PEACE at least for the time being, OK?

Not bad though I got rather bored. It's the very cold weather not allowing me to move unless necessary, let alone the night which is endless during Winter. AND, there's been an earthquake in AQABA in the South!

How was your day?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because I have lots of yellow flowers ?


No, not yellow- UGH! I'd rather RED (like torts!). Take care, red means DANGER.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If so, there's PEACE at least for the time being, OK?
> 
> Not bad though I got rather bored. It's the very cold weather not allowing me to move unless necessary, let alone the night which is endless during Winter. AND, there's been an earthquake in AQABA in the South!
> 
> How was your day?


OK.
One lesson, so day off to rest tomorrow.
Been writing letters, wrapping parcels and annoying wifey mostly. 
Also staying in 'cos of the cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey must buy her own potato this week.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm dealing with a possible overload.
> Four last night. An offer of another this afternoon and I JUST dug up 14 eggs in my primary pen without looking very hard. There are probably a dozen more....



I found 3 nests. I cracked two eggs, and left the rest in the ground. 
I doubt anything will happen but I feel guilty smashing them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I found 3 nest. I cracked two eggs, and left the rest in the ground.
> I doubt anything will happen but I feel guilty smashing them.


Afternoon, Kathy.
A bit difficult I would imagine.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Kathy.
> A bit difficult I would imagine.



Hi Adam! 
Yes, it just feels weird because they're tortoise eggs.
I eat eggs everyday with no problem


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> No, not yellow- UGH! I'd rather RED (like torts!). Take care, red means DANGER.


Except in China where it is the colour of good luck


----------



## Momof4

I'm trying to decorate for Christmas but all I see is a big mess!! 

The baby is cranky because he had 2 shots plus a flu shot yesterday . 
He slept 30 minutes and is just whiny! I'm holding him on the sofa watching tv.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Except in China where it is the colour of good luck


Good evening Linda.

True; but I HATE yellow for some reason or other. Nothing to do with good/bad luck. Love RED. 

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I'm trying to decorate for Christmas but all I see is a big mess!!
> 
> The baby is cranky because he had 2 shots plus a flu shot yesterday .
> He slept 30 minutes and is just whiny! I'm holding him on the sofa watching tv.


Hi.Hope he's fine, and enjoying the programme you are watching.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I'm trying to decorate for Christmas but all I see is a big mess!!
> 
> The baby is cranky because he had 2 shots plus a flu shot yesterday .
> He slept 30 minutes and is just whiny! I'm holding him on the sofa watching tv.


You have plenty of time to decorate for Christmas. It's not a problem if it's done a day or two late - not worth stressing about. 

Feet up, comfort the baby, find something trashy on tv to distract you and relax


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A very beefy 5 foot plus male iguana that eats entire Hibiscus bushes.
He's always on the other side of the canal.
I still haven't gotten a good photo.
Although they can grow to over 6 feet. One this large is unusual right now.
Most larger ones died in the cold snap a few winters back and the survivers were small and still are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam!
> Yes, it just feels weird because they're tortoise eggs.
> I eat eggs everyday with no problem


Don't like the albumen but the yellow stuff is yummy! 
(bird eggs, not torts.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Except in China where it is the colour of good luck


And in my house where it's the colour of wifey's eyes after a night on the gin and vodka.
Which does mean danger, thinking about it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plans for the night, other than groaning a lot ?




self medicate. i WILL sleep tonight,only around 16hrs to survive. 


picked up card for zac today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm trying to decorate for Christmas but all I see is a big mess!!
> 
> The baby is cranky because he had 2 shots plus a flu shot yesterday .
> He slept 30 minutes and is just whiny! I'm holding him on the sofa watching tv.


Poor love.
(both of you.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A very beefy 5 foot plus male iguana that eats entire Hibiscus bushes.
> He's always on the other side of the canal.
> I still haven't gotten a good photo.
> Although they can grow to over 6 feet. One this large is unusual right now.
> Most larger ones died in the cold snap a few winters back and the survivers were small and still are.


I remember this fellow from before.
He's terrific!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A very beefy 5 foot plus male iguana that eats entire Hibiscus bushes.
> He's always on the other side of the canal.
> I still haven't gotten a good photo.
> Although they can grow to over 6 feet. One this large is unusual right now.
> Most larger ones died in the cold snap a few winters back and the survivers were small and still are.





that is a big ol' fella!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> self medicate. i WILL sleep tonight,only around 16hrs to survive.
> 
> 
> picked up card for zac today


Bless you.
I have mentioned him possibly getting cards from other Cold Dark Roommates and he was amazed and delighted that anyone would even think of him.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you.
> I have mentioned him possibly getting cards from other Cold Dark Roommates and he was amazed and delighted that anyone would even think of him.




you have gathered an awesome bunch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you have gathered an awesome bunch


WE have. 
All of us make this smashing group, i'm not even here all the time!


----------



## johnandjade

.... AND!!!! 


.... we got a card in the post today 

fankooo yvonnee , i am following mums lead and shall wait till december to open , i already know where to display it  ed is right, very neat writing! can't wait to open  


i shall be shipping tomorrow  hope i can cover myself in enough stamps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .... AND!!!!
> 
> 
> .... we got a card in the post today
> 
> fankooo yvonnee , i am following mums lead and shall wait till december to open , i already know where to display it  ed is right, very neat writing! can't wait to open
> 
> 
> i shall be shipping tomorrow  hope i can cover myself in enough stamps


Hoorrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Though now I'm really, really jealous.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> .... AND!!!!
> 
> 
> .... we got a card in the post today
> 
> fankooo yvonnee , i am following mums lead and shall wait till december to open , i already know where to display it  ed is right, very neat writing! can't wait to open
> 
> 
> i shall be shipping tomorrow  hope i can cover myself in enough stamps


Well John 
If your coming to Calf. I got extra can of Bud in the box getting cold cause I know you'd come to AZ. For a Bud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well John
> If your coming to Calf. I got extra can of Bud in the box getting cold cause I know you'd come to AZ. For a Bud !


Good afternoon, Grandpa!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WE have.
> All of us make this smashing group, i'm not even here all the time!



the power of the wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoorrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Though now I'm really, really jealous.




will post a pic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will post a pic


Boo hoo! Boo hoo! 
(oh, go on then).


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well John
> If your coming to Calf. I got extra can of Bud in the box getting cold cause I know you'd come to AZ. For a Bud !




bit of luck tonight's lottery will come up, i'll be on the first flight out! ( hope you have a straw  )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo hoo! Boo hoo!
> (oh, go on then).







had to get the bud in for gramps


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a good one Gramps!
> But be careful.
> Something evil is lurking in the Cold and Dark.
> And it doesn't like Bud!


Great cause I don't want to share or loose my Bud


----------



## johnandjade

today i managed to fix this...



into this...



(full donkey was the same) 

which im not supposed to do?!? 
and finish at 1658


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great cause I don't want to share or loose my Bud


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.​


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.​


Good night Gillian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193507
> 
> 
> had to get the bud in for gramps


How exciting!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I found 3 nests. I cracked two eggs, and left the rest in the ground.
> I doubt anything will happen but I feel guilty smashing them.


I've never found eggs without cracking one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> .... AND!!!!
> 
> 
> .... we got a card in the post today
> 
> fankooo yvonnee , i am following mums lead and shall wait till december to open , i already know where to display it  ed is right, very neat writing! can't wait to open
> 
> 
> i shall be shipping tomorrow  hope i can cover myself in enough stamps


Open it!
Mine contained cash!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.​


And the worst.
Night night, Gillian! 
Night night, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Open it!
> Mine contained cash!!


Hmmmmmm..........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The little Cherryhead tortoise went to fellow member @Slow and steady 
Nice guy and I'm sure a great tortdad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm..........


Actually a really nice note.
Friendship is better than cash.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great cause I don't want to share or loose my Bud


Blimey, replying to a post from a month ago.
I must have been talking about a Halloween monster, can't even remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The little Cherryhead tortoise went to fellow member @Slow and steady
> Nice guy and I'm sure a great tortdad.


Saw he was looking for a female redfoot and thinking of a group.
He has a pair now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually a really nice note.
> Friendship is better than cash.


No it isn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Roommates, please remember. 
In the culture of Adam, a nice note, is not worth a shed load of cash.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saw he was looking for a female redfoot and thinking of a group.
> He has a pair now ?


He has a sub adult male and a few others that are too small to tell yet from what I heard.
It'll be a couple of years untill he is digging eggs....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, replying to a post from a month ago.
> I must have been talking about a Halloween monster, can't even remember.


Sorry I must have slept through that one ! That happens when you get old !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He has a sub adult male and a few others that are too small to tell yet from what I heard.
> It'll be a couple of years untill he is digging eggs....


It'll soon be upon him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry I must have slept through that one ! That happens when you get old !


Wait til you get to wifey's age.
She can't even remember all the things I do for her and all the gifts I give her!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wait til you get to wifey's age.
> She can't even remember all the things I do for her and all the gifts I give her!


Nice...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice...


It's worth trying..............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's worth trying..............


Yes. And I will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. And I will.


Glad to be of service.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wait til you get to wifey's age.
> She can't even remember all the things I do for her and all the gifts I give her!


That's not old age , that's smart !
I do that to my wife and then she gets me more gifts ! By the way my wife is older then me and it works !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good afternoon, Noel.


----------



## JoesMum

Deep joy: Tomorrow morning will be just as cold as it was today. Possibly colder


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's not old age , that's smart !
> I do that to my wife and then she gets me more gifts ! By the way my wife is older then me and it works !


It certainly does Gramps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Deep joy: Tomorrow morning will be just as cold as it was today. Possibly colder


Goodness! 
Is there an end in sight ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Is there an end in sight ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


>


Goodness!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, indeed.
> Everyone in the world has cards except me.


I'm sure your cards are coming- I posted one to you earlier this week! Don't know how long it takes the donkey to swim to Morocco from the US...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm sure your cards are coming- I posted one to you earlier this week! Don't know how long it takes the donkey to swim to Morocco from the US...


I'm only kidding.
They'll get here, just a bit slow at the moment it seems.
The donkey's practicing its backstroke, I expect!
Anyway, it's lovely to see the Roommates happy.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


>


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm only kidding.
> They'll get here, just a bit slow at the moment it seems.
> The donkey's practicing its backstroke, I expect!
> Anyway, it's lovely to see the Roommates happy.


I think some of the cards are coming by jellyfish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I think some of the cards are coming by jellyfish


Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
I was playing jellyfish tennis today, my cards might be buried in all the goop!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> I was playing jellyfish tennis today, my cards might be buried in all the goop!


Goodness


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening @Linhdah Nguyen. You mentioned having bought medicine. Hope it's nothing serious.


Well i had a sore throat, cough, stuffy nose, headache. And the medicine i bought is suppose to help and im not sure that it is. I may have to go and see a doctor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Well i had a sore throat, cough, stuffy nose, headache. And the medicine i bought is suppose to help and im not sure that it is. I may have to go and see a doctor.


Oh, dear! 
I thought you'd got medicine for John's tooth! 
Silly me.
Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good night roomies
I will see you in a few hours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night roomies
> I will see you in a few hours


Nos da, Noel.
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Noel.
> Sleep well.


Good night, all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, all!


Night night, Bea.
Have a nice sleep.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally finished my translation.
It's a Swedish TV program about a young criminal who escaped from Sweden with 4 million Kroner. ($430,000 or £350,000 but this was in 1992 so worth more now) . he'd defrauded some companies, declared his own companies bankrupt but when a tax return for the 4 mill was paid into a bank got a 'friend' to help withdraw it in 17 briefcases and then fled with the lot.
He ended up as wifey's boyfriend but then fled again when Interpol came hunting. Last heard of in Australia.
I did okay out of it.
Inherited three pairs of handmade Italian shoes, two beautiful suits and loadsa shirts and stuff.
hey ho.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for bed! 
Happy December Roommates.
2016 in it's final countdown.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR 

Happy Advent!

Here in the UK we have Advent Calendars where you open a numbered window each day until Christmas Eve. Depending on your calendar, there's a picture or a treat, behind the window. Do you have these in the US too?

@johnandjade I hope your tooth is sorted today. 

I'm pleased to report that it's a little warmer than yesterday


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning CDR


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> Happy Advent!
> 
> Here in the UK we have Advent Calendars where you open a numbered window each day until Christmas Eve. Depending on your calendar, there's a picture or a treat, behind the window. Do you have these in the US too?
> 
> @johnandjade I hope your tooth is sorted today.
> 
> I'm pleased to report that it's a little warmer than yesterday
> View attachment 193545




good morning mum thank you, only 3hrs till appointment... must eat before i go! 

hope you're day goes well and you stay nice and warm


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> Happy Advent!
> 
> Here in the UK we have Advent Calendars where you open a numbered window each day until Christmas Eve. Depending on your calendar, there's a picture or a treat, behind the window. Do you have these in the US too?
> 
> @johnandjade I hope your tooth is sorted today.
> 
> I'm pleased to report that it's a little warmer than yesterday
> View attachment 193545


Morning Linda
Happy Advent


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning CDR



good morning mom  

how are you today?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom
> 
> how are you today?


Good morning John
I'm good
How's the tooth?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> Happy Advent!
> 
> Here in the UK we have Advent Calendars where you open a numbered window each day until Christmas Eve. Depending on your calendar, there's a picture or a treat, behind the window. Do you have these in the US too?
> 
> @johnandjade I hope your tooth is sorted today.
> 
> I'm pleased to report that it's a little warmer than yesterday
> View attachment 193545


Good morning, Linda!
Happy first day of December. 
No advent here, of course. And no Christmas. And New Year's is seen by some individuals as an evil Western influence. We're such a fun bunch in winter, you see.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning CDR


Good morning, Noel! Or is it good midnight?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum thank you, only 3hrs till appointment... must eat before i go!
> 
> hope you're day goes well and you stay nice and warm


Good morning, John! Get well soon!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! 

december, that means i can open my card . 

as said, the countdown begins


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Happy first day of December.
> No advent here, of course. And no Christmas. And New Year's is seen by some individuals as an evil Western influence. We're such a fun bunch in winter, you see.


Hello Lena 

What about back in Russia? Is Advent a thing in the Russian Christian tradition?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Get well soon!




good morning  how are you today? 

not long to go and i'll be fine, thank you


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Hello Lena
> 
> What about back in Russia? Is Advent a thing in the Russian Christian tradition?




if not, we can make it  

...opens door number one, and.... 

it's billy joel, with a song for...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> if not, we can make it
> 
> ...opens door number one, and....
> 
> it's billy joel, with a song for...


Excellent. John you're in charge of the TFO video advent calendar this year


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Noel! Or is it good midnight?


Good morning Lena


----------



## JoesMum

I just looked at my facebook and back in 2010 we had 8 inches of snow down on December 1st with another 4" forecast. All the schools closed. We don't get snow like that very often in the south and we just couldn't cope!

My husband was working in Australia and only just managed to get home. He was on pretty much the last plane that was able to land at Heathrow for the day. (Slight difference in temperatures between Sydney and here too )


----------



## johnandjade

someone wants breakfast..


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> someone wants breakfast..
> View attachment 193550


Beautiful baby


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> if not, we can make it
> 
> ...opens door number one, and....
> 
> it's billy joel, with a song for...


LOL. The Piano Man is amazing. Crazy eyes though.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> someone wants breakfast..
> View attachment 193550


"Feed me or am I supposed to eat myself??" He's beautiful!!!


----------



## johnandjade

wayhey!! we have a card   




thank you very much yvonnee, it's lovely


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> LOL. The Piano Man is amazing. Crazy eyes though.




indeed! looks like he's closed the piano lid on a rather 'delicate area'


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> "Feed me or am I supposed to eat myself??" He's beautiful!!!




fido says 'fankooo


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hello Lena
> 
> What about back in Russia? Is Advent a thing in the Russian Christian tradition?


Never celebrated the Advent in my family. There may be something in the Orthodox Church with lighting candles or fasting (not an expert) but it was never part of the popular culture, until the recent - ahem - advent of consumerism and Kinder Surprise calendars.


----------



## johnandjade

my card fillers should have been delivered yesterday, still no joy  
i hope they arrive today so i can get to post office while i'm off. i shall have to go into town and hunt down a couple more as well. will be venturing into the attic to dig out the christmas paper then i can ship out my TORTOISE


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> my card fillers should have been delivered yesterday, still no joy
> i hope they arrive today so i can get to post office while i'm off. i shall have to go into town and hunt down a couple more as well. will be venturing into the attic to dig out the christmas paper then i can ship out my TORTOISE


My cards and tortoise should be reaching their destination any day.  so exciting


----------



## johnandjade

time to head out. you lot are coming with me


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193553





jade does this too, grrr!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> jade does this too, grrr!!!


----------



## johnandjade

just cashed in scratch cards from the other night, £65 free money


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The gifts for my TORTOISE recipient have not been so easy to come by.
I wanted the theme to be "FLORIDA ORANGES". But one item. the main item, melted during delivery and the others had to be sourced from the U.K. because I simply couldn't find any in Florida or even in the U.S.
So now the theme will be "IT'S THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS".
Damn you, 85 degree winters!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> jade does this too, grrr!!!


As does Kelly.
She will also write me a note to tell me that the dog pooped on an area rug so that when i arrive from work, I can pick up the peanut sized poop. 
Actually easier than writing a note............


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The gifts for my TORTOISE recipient have not been so easy to come by.
> I wanted the theme to be "FLORIDA ORANGES". But one item. the main item, melted during delivery and the others had to be sourced from the U.K. because I simply couldn't find any in Florida or even in the U.S.
> So now the theme will be "IT'S THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS".
> Damn you, 85 degree winters!!!




good morning ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning John.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John.




how are you today sir?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Are you looking at my ahem


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just remembering a story from years ago about an ex girlfriend.
She knew that I would take in wounded/stray animals and try to help them out (Like her)
One day she came home and excitedly told me that she saw a bird fall out of its nest and she remembered not to touch it and contaminate it with human scent. And that she gave it some strawberry cookies that she had with her.
Strawberry cookies on the ground with a baby bird? Fire ants in Florida? As I suspected, we arrived back to see the skeleton of a bird.
I still don't know why I find that story to be amusing.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Are you looking at my ahem




heee hee hee


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just remembering a story from years ago about an ex girlfriend.
> She knew that I would take in wounded/stray animals and try to help them out (Like her)
> One day she came home and excitedly told me that she saw a bird fall out of its nest and she remembered not to touch it and contaminate it with human scent. And that she gave it some strawberry cookies that she had with her.
> Strawberry cookies on the ground with a baby bird? Fire ants in Florida? As I suspected, we arrived back to see the skeleton of a bird.
> I still don't know why I find that story to be amusing.


The fire ants must have been happy to have the main meal and the dessert  

Morning, Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

managed to pick up more cards and fillers seen this one and giggled



dark room


----------



## johnandjade

in a johnny cab of to dentist now :/


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> in a johnny cab of to dentist now :/


Good luck


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My new friend 
@Slow and steady 
Might be dropping in to say hello.
Nice guy.
He took the little Cherryhead.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a nice day, gang.
I've got to do some work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> Happy Advent!
> 
> Here in the UK we have Advent Calendars where you open a numbered window each day until Christmas Eve. Depending on your calendar, there's a picture or a treat, behind the window. Do you have these in the US too?
> 
> @johnandjade I hope your tooth is sorted today.
> 
> I'm pleased to report that it's a little warmer than yesterday
> View attachment 193545


Good morning, Linda! 
Yeah, bikini weather! 
We don't have Advent calendars here, but wifey makes her version which is a bit different.
i'll post when she's finished making it.
(should be today, but tis sometimes late)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning CDR


Good morning, Noel! 
It's only bloomin' December! 
Hurrrrrrraaaahhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum thank you, only 3hrs till appointment... must eat before i go!
> 
> hope you're day goes well and you stay nice and warm


So, you should be at the dentist's now. 
Ow!
Ow!
Ouch! Ow! Ow! 
Sorry, I don't want to think about it.
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning John
> I'm good
> How's the tooth?


He must tell the dentist "The tooth, the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Happy first day of December.
> No advent here, of course. And no Christmas. And New Year's is seen by some individuals as an evil Western influence. We're such a fun bunch in winter, you see.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Happy December.
Christmas is not seen as an evil influence here, but most people think it's the same thing as New Year. So the shops sell "Bonne Année" trees and decorations and they may have "Bonne Année" parties. I've actually had to argue with several people that Christmas is the 25th of December, not January the First.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room!
> 
> december, that means i can open my card .
> 
> as said, the countdown begins


Good afternoon, John!
Bonne Décembre !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> someone wants breakfast..
> View attachment 193550


Good afternoon, Fido.
Hope you got your nosh.
Happy December, you beautiful tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhey!! we have a card
> 
> View attachment 193551
> 
> 
> thank you very much yvonnee, it's lovely


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! took a while but the tooth is out  guess where i'm heading now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my card fillers should have been delivered yesterday, still no joy
> i hope they arrive today so i can get to post office while i'm off. i shall have to go into town and hunt down a couple more as well. will be venturing into the attic to dig out the christmas paper then i can ship out my TORTOISE


Still no post at all for me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still no post at all for me.




patience grasshopper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193553


Tidgy does this! 
Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> As does Kelly.
> She will also write me a note to tell me that the dog pooped on an area rug so that when i arrive from work, I can pick up the peanut sized poop.
> Actually easier than writing a note............


Good morning, Ed!
Happy December!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh, the medicinal brew, not advised but when do i ever listen to what's good for me.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> ahhh, the medicinal brew, not advised but when do i ever listen to what's good for me.




.... i have a brave boy and earned it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> managed to pick up more cards and fillers seen this one and giggled
> View attachment 193555
> 
> 
> dark room


Doesn't look very dark to me.
They must have an awful lot of jellyfish.


----------



## Kristoff

A sneak preview for @Tidgy's Dad. 
@Yvonne G, thank you for including the list of species. I put it to a good use I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My new friend
> @Slow and steady
> Might be dropping in to say hello.
> Nice guy.
> He took the little Cherryhead.


Do we know his name ?
He's most welcome here, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a nice day, gang.
> I've got to do some work.


Have a good day yourself, Ed.
Later, hopefully.


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, medicine is working already! guess i'll start heading back home (with a few pit stops ). will snap a picture of the house i grew up in as is just across from here, it was my grandparents, then my mums and now sold off. 

its a big old house with a workshop as well, was too big for just my parents as well as being in 'not such a nice area'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! took a while but the tooth is out  guess where i'm heading now


Thurso beach ?
Glad it's done, you"ll soon be better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> patience grasshopper


Chirrup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhh, the medicinal brew, not advised but when do i ever listen to what's good for me.


Very rarely, one imagines..........


----------



## johnandjade

me auld hoose !!



on the left, above shops.


----------



## johnandjade

as you can see, rather handy living above an 'offie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 193562
> 
> A sneak preview for @Tidgy's Dad.
> @Yvonne G, thank you for including the list of species. I put it to a good use I think.


Wot ?
Tidgy's in Turkey ?
How did that happen ?
I'm so confused.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> as you can see, rather handy living above an 'offie










this was all ours, workshop via driveway on bottom left.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do we know his name ?
> He's most welcome here, of course.


Dave is his name


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 193562
> 
> A sneak preview for @Tidgy's Dad.
> @Yvonne G, thank you for including the list of species. I put it to a good use I think.


And technically it's _Testudo graeca. _
The Genus should be in capitals, the species never. 
As a taxonomist this drives me crazy.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> me auld hoose !!
> View attachment 193563
> 
> 
> on the left, above shops.


Very convenient for the offie. 
Still I suppose there's one under every third house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> as you can see, rather handy living above an 'offie


SNAPish!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And technically it's _Testudo graeca. _
> The Genus should be in capitals, the species never.
> As a taxonomist this drives me crazy.
> Sorry.


I never knew that! I do now. I will try not to forget


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dave is his name


Ta.
Noted.


----------



## JoesMum

So I'm just off to the post office with my international postage. (Some aren't TFO). I have another 4 to get stamps for. 

Appropriately for the CDR the machine at the post office gave me stamps with bats and dormice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I never knew that! I do now. I will try not to forget


Just one of my many pet hates!
Nothing to do with hating pets, you understand.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very convenient for the offie.
> Still I suppose there's one under every third house.




there pretty much is. product of my environment boss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So I'm just off to the post office with my international postage. (Some aren't TFO). I have another 4 to get stamps for.
> 
> Appropriately for the CDR the machine at the post office gave me stamps with bats and dormice.
> 
> View attachment 193565


Nice stamps! 
About half the price here. 
No bats or dormice in the CDR.
Or not that I've seen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there pretty much is. product of my environment boss


So, what are you going to do with your day off ?
Sleep, I suppose ?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> So I'm just off to the post office with my international postage. (Some aren't TFO). I have another 4 to get stamps for.
> 
> Appropriately for the CDR the machine at the post office gave me stamps with bats and dormice.
> 
> View attachment 193565




wayhey


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice stamps!
> About half the price here.
> No bats or dormice in the CDR.
> Or not that I've seen.




eric ??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, what are you going to do with your day off ?
> Sleep, I suppose ?




on the way home via the caves  in number 3 now. im home then off to post office 

what does today hold for mr adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> eric ??


He's very, very old and has difficulty getting out of his corner nowadays.
He might pop in occasionally, i guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on the way home via the caves  in number 3 now. im home then off to post office
> 
> what does today hold for mr adam?


Another sort of snap. 
I'm off to the post office with my last international Christmas parcels and postcards. 
I'll also ask if they've got anything for me hidden away and won't leave until they give me something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on the way home via the caves  in number 3 now. im home then off to post office
> 
> what does today hold for mr adam?


And the only bar in the medina is in the Hotel next to the Post Office.
It'd be rude not to.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another sort of snap.
> I'm off to the post office with my last international Christmas parcels and postcards.
> I'll also ask if they've got anything for me hidden away and won't leave until they give me something.




i think they call that a hold up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think they call that a hold up


The security guard is a friend of mine, so he'll probably aim for a leg.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the only bar in the medina is in the Hotel next to the Post Office.
> It'd be rude not to.




indeed!! 


even a simple walk home here can lead to disaster!!! 

(on pub wall)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The security guard is a friend of mine, so he'll probably aim for a leg.




not again!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed!!
> 
> 
> even a simple walk home here can lead to disaster!!!
> 
> (on pub wall)
> View attachment 193566


As long as I could doze off occasionally, that looks like a nice few days holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not again!!


That wasn't him.
And the other chap wasn't aiming for my leg, I shouldn't think.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as I could doze off occasionally, that looks like a nice few days holiday.




i'm sure there is a dolphin in there somewhere


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That wasn't him.
> And the other chap wasn't aiming for my leg, I shouldn't think.




at least it won't be self inflicted this time


----------



## johnandjade

okaydokey, the journey continues

as i type starship, built this city started playing 

wonder if karaoke is on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> at least it won't be self inflicted this time


True, true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> okaydokey, the journey continues
> 
> as i type starship, built this city started playing
> 
> wonder if karaoke is on


And I'm off to the Post Office.
wifey is teaching and Tidgy is enjoying her MVB.
See you later.


----------



## JoesMum

On their way


----------



## johnandjade

i got another TORTOISE gift 


...nearly home


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR
> 
> Happy Advent!
> 
> Here in the UK we have Advent Calendars where you open a numbered window each day until Christmas Eve. Depending on your calendar, there's a picture or a treat, behind the window. Do you have these in the US too?
> 
> @johnandjade I hope your tooth is sorted today.
> 
> I'm pleased to report that it's a little warmer than yesterday
> View attachment 193545


Yes, we have them too, although probably not quite as much as in the UK.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> just cashed in scratch cards from the other night, £65 free money


YAY!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> in a johnny cab of to dentist now :/


GOOD LUCK, JOHN!!! 
Thank goodness it'll get FIXED and you'll get some relief!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> So I'm just off to the post office with my international postage. (Some aren't TFO). I have another 4 to get stamps for.
> 
> Appropriately for the CDR the machine at the post office gave me stamps with bats and dormice.
> 
> View attachment 193565


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

last one before home, i got wrapping paper to save and adventure into the attic


----------



## johnandjade

hmmmm, now i have the hunger!

baked beans or soups? hmmm, tempting dilemma!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hmmmm, now i have the hunger!
> 
> baked beans or soups? hmmm, tempting dilemma!!


Both. Then order some Chinese


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Both. Then order some Chinese



(foams at mouth)


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Writing letters, Christmas cards and notes to accompany Christmas presents, at the moment.
> Gotta post soon or they won't get to their destination points in time for Christmas.


That sounds fun. 
I'm currently buying a lot of wood, reptile supplies, plants, and more for some very special little guys I'll be getting soon. I literally bought a base kitchen cabinet with drawers and everything! I'm excited for this build


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> (foams at mouth)


John 
Is this the start of your day or the end of the day ?


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> Is this the start of your day or the end of the day ?


It's just gone 3pm here in the UK


----------



## ZEROPILOT

10 A.M. here


----------



## JoesMum

I bought a Christmas decoration 


(That's what a stylised European Robin looks like. That American one that Julie Andrews sings to on Mary Poppins annoys me every time I see it!)

Anyway, I am a little concerned having seen the receipt!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> Is this the start of your day or the end of the day ?




just gone 1515hrs. been a few buds today


----------



## johnandjade

just had a sunbed, last stop before home. i look like **** whittington




auft to london to find me fortunate i is


----------



## johnandjade

birthday boy profanity, wrapping isn't easy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> birthday boy profanity, wrapping isn't easy!!



Is it your birthday, John?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Is it your birthday, John?


I hope not.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Is it your birthday, John?




no, i was meaning the christmas birthday boy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> no, i was meaning the christmas birthday boy


Oh, yes....Santa.


----------



## johnandjade

to my TORTOISE, please excuse the excessive amount of tape!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yes....Santa.




that's the chap


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> to my TORTOISE, please excuse the excessive amount of tape!


Oh, CRAP! I wasn't going to bother with gift wrap!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, CRAP! I wasn't going to bother with gift wrap!




saves on postage.


----------



## johnandjade

adam, i am shipping zacs card to you address 'zac gate'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, CRAP! I wasn't going to bother with gift wrap!


Why did you go and raise the bar?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why did you go and raise the bar?




bar??? 

pint for me please.


----------



## johnandjade

only able to ship 2 cards just now as still no delivery!!! (grrr) however.... TORTOISE is good to go


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> bar???
> 
> pint for me please.


You know...Raise the standards... Make for harder work...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just updated my signature to reflect my now 7 tortoises.
It's no longer going to be a herd, but a hoard!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> bar???
> 
> pint for me please.


Not just a pint but a BUD pint !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> that's the chap


Not to get religious here or anything. 
It is interesting that, as a preacher friend of mine likes to point out that the words SATAN and SANTA both have the same letters and SANTA has all but eliminated Jesus from the CHRISTMAS theme.
He has no such theory about the EASTER BUNNY. I thought that that would be the next logical step............


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You know...Raise the standards... Make for harder work...




i'm with you. i just get blind sided when i hear bar


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just updated my signature to reflect my now 7 tortoises.
> It's no longer going to be a herd, but a hoard!




indeed it is! have to expand the tort express


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not just a pint but a BUD pint !


I just can't drink bud from a can anymore. There IS a funky taste to it. Bottles are still o.k....Even on tap. But the cans have gotten funky.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'm with you. i just get blind sided when i hear bar


Oh, Geeze.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not just a pint but a BUD pint !




really rare on tap here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I finally have a few minutes for the forum.
Where's Adam gone?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finally have a few minutes for the forum.
> Where's Adam gone?



post office


----------



## johnandjade

here goes the first


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> post office


I know that that's always an ordeal.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just can't drink bud from a can anymore. There IS a funky taste to it. Bottles are still o.k....Even on tap. But the cans have gotten funky.




i agree, cant beat a bottle


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know that's that is always an ordeal.




he mentioned a bar there, im sure he's happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On their way
> View attachment 193567


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mine too! 
But no piccies as I don't have a camera phone and wifey wasn't with me.


----------



## johnandjade

here it goes!!! 




mohamed the post office man


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mine too!
> But no piccies as I don't have a camera phone and wifey wasn't with me.




perhaps a sketch???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE IT!!!!


Good afternoon, Bea! 
Happy December!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmmm, now i have the hunger!
> 
> baked beans or soups? hmmm, tempting dilemma!!


Baked beans are for substrate. 
Soup is for soaks. 
Think again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That sounds fun.
> I'm currently buying a lot of wood, reptile supplies, plants, and more for some very special little guys I'll be getting soon. I literally bought a base kitchen cabinet with drawers and everything! I'm excited for this build


Building your torts their own kitchen ?
Just got back from the Post Office.
First one decided to close at lunchtime, as it was quiet, so i had to go to the dreaded New Town. 
Exhausted now, but everything posted for Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> Is this the start of your day or the end of the day ?


He's foaming at the mouth.
Could be any time.
Good afternoon, Grandpa.
Happy December.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> here it goes!!!
> View attachment 193582
> 
> 
> 
> mohamed the post office man


You're posting your credit card and wallet ?
Wow that's really generous. 
As long as the value doesn't exceed $20, it's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> perhaps a sketch???


No one would be able to tell what I'd drawn. 
I could colour it in yellow, I suppose.
But it'd probably end up looking more like a banana.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Building your torts their own kitchen ?
> Just got back from the Post Office.
> First one decided to close at lunchtime, as it was quiet, so i had to go to the dreaded New Town.
> Exhausted now, but everything posted for Christmas!


Haha, I'm not building a kitchen! I'm actually building a closed chamber enclosure for them. So much things to get and buy. R.I.P wallet~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back from post office to find my neighbour delivered a parcel to wifey just after I'd left. 
It is a bit worrying that postie gave it to neighbour, as sometimes they don't pass it on. 
I thought I'd fixed that.
Perhaps my nice postman really was frightened off by my coffee.
However, it's not the calendars, but all my Amazon stuff for Christmas.
Took 8 days, which is about right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Haha, I'm not building a kitchen! I'm actually building a closed chamber enclosure for them. So much things to get and buy. R.I.P wallet~


Just kidding, I knew what you were planning. 
Hopefully the tortoises will buy you a new wallet for Christmas.


----------



## Killerrookie

I know 
Practically have everything besides the glass, everything for the inside, and I need to go grab some Drylok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I know
> Practically have everything besides the glass, everything for the inside, and I need to go grab some Drylok


Well good luck with that.
Photos would be good when you're done.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well good luck with that.
> Photos would be good when you're done.


I'll make a post on the build


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Baked beans are for substrate.
> Soup is for soaks.
> Think again.




ordered in a curry. ni chewing required


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Building your torts their own kitchen ?
> Just got back from the Post Office.
> First one decided to close at lunchtime, as it was quiet, so i had to go to the dreaded New Town.
> Exhausted now, but everything posted for Christmas!





post office is less than 5mins from home, i can actually see form my window. too dark for picture


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why did you go and raise the bar?


Exactly! 
I didn't even think of wrapping my gift beyond whatever is necessary to protect it from possibly getting wet. Apologies in advance to my TORTOISE. We're short on Christmas spirit here in Turkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'll make a post on the build


And link it here or we'll miss it.
Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ordered in a curry. ni chewing required


wifey! 
Curry tonight, please.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And technically it's _Testudo graeca. _
> The Genus should be in capitals, the species never.
> As a taxonomist this drives me crazy.
> Sorry.


Is the genus always capitalized, professor?


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Well i had a sore throat, cough, stuffy nose, headache. And the medicine i bought is suppose to help and im not sure that it is. I may have to go and see a doctor.


Oh, sorry to hear that you're sick. 

Wishes to get well soon, and take care, particularly if it's cold back where you are.


----------



## johnandjade

yum yummy yum, korma, rice and garlic nan and veggy pakora .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> yum yummy yum, korma, rice and garlic nan and veggy pakora .


What the.....


----------



## johnandjade

too lat for pic, will try remember snap tomorrows leftovers


----------



## johnandjade

sent a couple emails adam


----------



## johnandjade

ed, sent one to you as well


----------



## johnandjade

got jade an advent calendar today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I bought a Christmas decoration
> View attachment 193574
> 
> (That's what a stylised European Robin looks like. That American one that Julie Andrews sings to on Mary Poppins annoys me every time I see it!)
> 
> Anyway, I am a little concerned having seen the receipt!
> View attachment 193575



I've got one too.
From Body Shop! 
Should I boil him, do you think ?
It doesn't specify on the label.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just had a sunbed, last stop before home. i look like **** whittington
> View attachment 193579
> 
> 
> 
> auft to london to find me fortunate i is


I believe the streets are paved with cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Is it your birthday, John?


Happy December, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no, i was meaning the christmas birthday boy


Isaac Newton ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got one too.
> From Body Shop!
> Should I boil him, do you think ?
> It doesn't specify on the label.
> View attachment 193585




leave him out with some cookies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yes....Santa.


Santa was born on March 15th.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> leave him out with some cookies


Nice strawberry cookies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam, i am shipping zacs card to you address 'zac gate'


Brilliant! 
Thanks. 
Might confuse postie, though. 
I'll tell him we have a new baby!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why did you go and raise the bar?


Can't wrap mine, customs at the post office inspect every item closely, so I even have to seal the boxes at the post office. 
Very pretty girl today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just updated my signature to reflect my now 7 tortoises.
> It's no longer going to be a herd, but a hoard!


Still looks like 2 and a half redfoots to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't wrap mine, customs at the post office inspect every item closely, so I even have to seal the boxes at the post office.
> Very pretty girl today.


No head/face covering?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice strawberry cookies





irresistible


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still looks like 2 and a half redfoots to me.


Indeed it does.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant!
> Thanks.
> Might confuse postie, though.
> I'll tell him we have a new baby!




remember to keep him humid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finally have a few minutes for the forum.
> Where's Adam gone?


Sat by letter box looking out for postman, mostly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's almost time to go home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i agree, cant beat a bottle


You can, but it tends to break into bits.
Tried it.
Not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Is the genus always capitalized, professor?


Yup. 
And really should be listed in italics, so _Homo sapiens._
Or _Testudo graeca._


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> What the.....


INDIAN FOOD!!!! YUM YUM!!


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that you're sick.
> 
> Wishes to get well soon, and take care, particularly if it's cold back where you are.


Good evening, Gillian! 
Good evening, Oli!
Happy December.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What the.....


Korma, Indian spiced yoghurt sauce usually with lamb or chicken. 
Naan bread, puffy flat Indian unleavened loaf.
Pakora, fried Indian nibbles made from chickpeas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sent a couple emails adam


Yup.
Read.
Replied.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian!
> Good evening, Oli!
> Happy December.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Thanks and same to you. Enjoy it.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> INDIAN FOOD!!!! YUM YUM!!


Hi Bea hope you are well.

You like Indian food.  I don't. I love Chinese food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got jade an advent calendar today
> View attachment 193584


Our advent calendar.
Came home to find wifey covered in tape and surrounded by chocolate wrappers but still remarkably upbeat. 
Finished and here it is. :


Behind the chocolates on ribbons is a tapestry of the Madonna and Child hand made by wifey's mum. 
It is slowly revealed as we take turns in removing one chocolate a day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> leave him out with some cookies


Ha! Ha! 
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No head/face covering?


No, about 50% of the adult women here wear the hijab (headscarf) .
Less than 1 % wear the niqab, that leaves only the eyes and immediate area revealed. 
The burka which has a veil over the eyes as well is almost never seen and when it is, the wearer is usually a tourist from another Muslim country. 
But she had a uniform and a big stick and gun. 
Very sexy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our advent calendar.
> Came home to find wifey covered in tape and surrounded by chocolate wrappers but still remarkably upbeat.
> Finished and here it is. :
> View attachment 193586
> 
> Behind the chocolates on ribbons is a tapestry of the Madonna and Child hand made by wifey's mum.
> It is slowly revealed as we take turns in removing one chocolate a day.


Lovey pic, Adam, and I guess delicious choc.

May I have one? Only one, I'm not that greedy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> remember to keep him humid


I'll fill a cradle with baked beans.
And soup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's almost time to go home.


Booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(For us.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Thanks and same to you. Enjoy it.


I'll try, but it's been most exhausting, so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovey pic, Adam, and I guess delicious choc.
> 
> May I have one? Only one, I'm not that greedy.


wifey bought a huge bag of 'em. 
You're welcome to a handful or two.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey bought a huge bag of 'em.
> You're welcome to a handful or two.


Oh thanks you Adam, thank you Wifey.

I only want one: choc is fattening and anything but healthy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll try, but it's been most exhausting, so far.


Take it easy please, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh thanks you Adam, thank you Wifey.
> 
> I only want one: choc is fattening and anything but healthy.


I only have one every day or two.
wifey, well.......................
Take a few and save some for next year!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only have one every day or two.
> wifey, well.......................
> Take a few and save some for next year!


Thanks Adam, but what of.......EXPIRY DATE?  Are you planning to poison me?  Think of Oli and Tidgy: who'll become Tidgy's *HORRIBLE *
mother-in-law?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only have one every day or two.
> wifey, well.......................
> Take a few and save some for next year!




wait till you see your card


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam, but what of.......EXPIRY DATE?  Are you planning to poison me?  Think of Oli and Tidgy: who'll become Tidgy's *HORRIBLE *
> mother-in-law?




all is fair in love and war  

allo' ma'am, hope you are well and warm


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> wait till you see your card


Good evening John, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam, but what of.......EXPIRY DATE?  Are you planning to poison me?  Think of Oli and Tidgy: who'll become Tidgy's *HORRIBLE *
> mother-in-law?


I looked.
Expiry date 12/04/2591. 
Should be okay.


----------



## johnandjade

jades at water zumba,i'm starting to feel sorry for myself a think a pre nap snooze my be on the cards.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> all is fair in love and war
> 
> allo' ma'am, hope you are well and warm


Gosh! We sent messages at the same time it seems! 

Am fine though it is VERY COLD,  and it's POURING with rain at last.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I looked.
> Expiry date 12/04/2591.
> Should be okay.


Oh OK if it's as far as 2591 I'll take some for another year or two, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades at water zumba,i'm starting to feel sorry for myself a think a pre nap snooze my be on the cards.


Check my post about the banana a couple of pages back, that might cheer you up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh OK if it's as far as 2591 I'll take some for another year or two, thanks.


You're most welcome.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John, how are you?




i'm medium:/. working on it though


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> INDIAN FOOD!!!! YUM YUM!!


Look what I got 
Thank you! 
I love the card and the love that came with it


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Gosh! We sent messages at the same time it seems!
> 
> Am fine though it is VERY COLD,  and it's POURING with rain at last.




booo . we have been lucky recently, dry and warm (ish)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Look what I got
> Thank you!
> I love the card and the love that came with it
> View attachment 193587
> View attachment 193588


Splendid!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Check my post about the banana a couple of pages back, that might cheer you up.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Look what I got
> Thank you!
> I love the card and the love that came with it
> View attachment 193587
> View attachment 193588




awesome!!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> all is fair in love and war
> 
> allo' ma'am, hope you are well and warm




Anything but warm, here.  Floods in Amman:


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i'm medium:/. working on it though


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Anything but warm, here.  Floods in Amman:


Nice day for a swim! 
Seriously, though hope everybody's okay.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Anything but warm, here.  Floods in Amman:




oh my, thats a big puddle


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice day for a swim!
> Seriously, though hope everybody's okay.


You're right: it looks like a swimming pool. Well, nobody was harmed so far, however we have once again been cautioned by JPD and CDD to *TAKE CARE.
*
More rain and thunderstorms expected tonight and tomorrow, with yet another drop in temp.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> oh my, thats a big puddle


Let's just hope that nobody gets hurt/harmed.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad , johnandjade see? Even vehicles are about to "drown."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Tidgy's Dad , johnandjade see? Even vehicles are about to "drown."


Good! 
I hate cars.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Tidgy's Dad , johnandjade see? Even vehicles are about to "drown."




house arrest again  

on the plus side, you can hang out here


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good!
> I hate cars.




 well played sir


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> house arrest again
> 
> on the plus side, you can hang out here


Definitely so, I'm afraid. But not as bad as that during ....snow-UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good!
> I hate cars.


Why?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely so, I'm afraid. But not as bad as that during ....snow-UGH!




with you on that one, i hate snow as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why?


Noisy, dangerous, expensive, polluting, animal killing machines that turn their owners into selfish monsters.
To start with.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey bought a huge bag of 'em.
> You're welcome to a handful or two.



You should send her out to buy her own potato more often, if she comes back with treats like that.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I'm just back from a governor meeting which ran to time for the first time since I stopped chairing it in July 2015. Let's hope it's not a one off. I always ran my meetings to time and finished them with a pub invitation. Current chair is boring


----------



## Gillian M

Good night ad sweet dreams johnandjade , and Tidgy's Dad .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You should send her out to buy her own potato more often, if she comes back with treats like that.


Nope, she just goes to the supermarket in the New Town to buy booze and treats. 
I don't eat much chocolate. 
I've got to go and buy the potato tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm just back from a governor meeting which ran to time for the first time since I stopped chairing it in July 2015. Let's hope it's not a one off. I always ran my meetings to time and finished them with a pub invitation. Current chair is boring


And no pub invite ?
For shame.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm just back from a governor meeting which ran to time for the first time since I stopped chairing it in July 2015. Let's hope it's not a one off. I always ran my meetings to time and finished them with a pub invitation. Current chair is boring


Good evening, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night ad sweet dreams johnandjade , and Tidgy's Dad .


And good night, Gillian.
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Bea hope you are well.
> 
> You like Indian food.  I don't. I love Chinese food.


I like almost any type of food except for Thai!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our advent calendar.
> Came home to find wifey covered in tape and surrounded by chocolate wrappers but still remarkably upbeat.
> Finished and here it is. :
> View attachment 193586
> 
> Behind the chocolates on ribbons is a tapestry of the Madonna and Child hand made by wifey's mum.
> It is slowly revealed as we take turns in removing one chocolate a day.


What a fun advent calendar!


----------



## Moozillion

WHOOP!!! I just got another card from Tortoise Forum friend!!! 
Thanks, Noel- I love it! A tortoise Kokopelli!!!! 
(Noel's card is on the left and Yvonne's card is on the right in the photo below)


----------



## Momof4

I haven't mailed my cards yet!
I have a sick baby on my hands but I'll be free tomorrow to address them and maybe mail them in a day or so.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I haven't mailed my cards yet!
> I have a sick baby on my hands but I'll be free tomorrow to address them and maybe mail them in a day or so.


Baby is most important. Don't worry!

We can wait. Look after yourself and your family first


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I like almost any type of food except for Thai!


I love Thai! 
You've been eating the wrong stuff. 
Not not too keen on German except for beer and sausages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WHOOP!!! I just got another card from Tortoise Forum friend!!!
> Thanks, Noel- I love it! A tortoise Kokopelli!!!!
> (Noel's card is on the left and Yvonne's card is on the right in the photo below)
> 
> 
> View attachment 193592


How lovely! 
Really nice designs on the cards I've seen so far, not the usual stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I haven't mailed my cards yet!
> I have a sick baby on my hands but I'll be free tomorrow to address them and maybe mail them in a day or so.


We understand, Kathy!
Hope the little one's health improves shortly.
It's the thought that counts.
(and the cash you put in the envelope.)


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening friends


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WHOOP!!! I just got another card from Tortoise Forum friend!!!
> Thanks, Noel- I love it! A tortoise Kokopelli!!!!
> (Noel's card is on the left and Yvonne's card is on the right in the photo below)
> 
> 
> View attachment 193592


I'm glad you like it
You're welcome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening friends


Good evening, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> How are you?


Most splendid! 
Got all my Christmas posting done.
And my Amazon stuff arrived.
wifeys happy and Tidgy's been so sweet today.
Yourself ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Excellent!
I'm wonderful
I finished up my chores and settling down for bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Excellent!
> I'm wonderful
> I finished up my chores and settling down for bed


Good , good.
I'll be up for a bit yet, got some writing to do.
But it's fun stuff. 
Sleep well when you turn off the lamp.


----------



## AZtortMom

Have a good night


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Have a good night


Thank you.
I'm sure I will.
You, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello


Good evening!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening!


Hello Adam!!! I'm so tired. 
Finally got almost everything I need.
I just couldn't find no Hydraulic Hinges for the door. 
Here's a sneak peek~
I'll get better pics later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> INDIAN FOOD!!!! YUM YUM!!


Noooo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, about 50% of the adult women here wear the hijab (headscarf) .
> Less than 1 % wear the niqab, that leaves only the eyes and immediate area revealed.
> The burka which has a veil over the eyes as well is almost never seen and when it is, the wearer is usually a tourist from another Muslim country.
> But she had a uniform and a big stick and gun.
> Very sexy.


A lot of those Eastern women are very exotic and beautiful looking.
I didn't know that the level of covering up varied so much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got my TORTOISE sorted.
Waiting for two items in the mail.
I'm also sending out a few American members Holiday cards tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam!!! I'm so tired.
> Finally got almost everything I need.
> I just couldn't find no Hydraulic Hinges for the door.
> Here's a sneak peek~
> I'll get better pics later!
> View attachment 193600
> 
> View attachment 193601
> 
> View attachment 193602
> 
> View attachment 193603


Wow Austin! 
You could build a house with that lot! 
Can't wait to see what you do with it all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Bea hope you are well.
> 
> You like Indian food.  I don't. I love Chinese food.


My kind of girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of those Eastern women are very exotic and beautiful looking.
> I didn't know that the level of covering up varied so much.


There's quite a divide. 
Some are being influenced by 'The West' and wanting the freedom to do what they want, while others reject this and are becoming more Islamic. But they all get on with each other and generally allow freedom of choice.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow Austin!
> You could build a house with that lot!
> Can't wait to see what you do with it all.


One day I'll have to build a house for Luie when he's bigger and the hatchlings I'm getting. Luie is going to be living outside soon and this enclosure I'm building is for the little guys.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow Austin!
> You could build a house with that lot!
> Can't wait to see what you do with it all.


It looks like very nice finishing plywood.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like very nice finishing plywood.


Its already sanded and everything when I bought it. 
It's about to be cut today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've gotten three cards now from our group.
All of them are wonderful and show a lot more thought than what I bought.
I bought two boxes of cards. The same cards.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Tidgy's Dad , johnandjade see? Even vehicles are about to "drown."


I DO hope that the motorcycles were saved!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've gotten three cards now from our group.
> All of them are wonderful and show a lot more thought than what I bought.
> I bought two boxes of cards. The same cards.


You shouldn't have said! 
No one would have known! 
Maybe. 
Doesn't matter, people will still be happy. 
I've had to send postcards, cos no Crimbo cards here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I like almost any type of food except for Thai!


See...I love Thai. The not so spicy Thai that is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I DO hope that the motorcycles were saved!!


Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Killerrookie

Thai food is good! I cook it a lot!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly will be home soon and she will also soon be nagging me to sleep.
Ah. Sweet sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> See...I love Thai. The not so spicy Thai that is.


wifey and John had a green Thai curry in Spain, thinking it was the mild one.
I had the red.
Ha ha! 
Guess whose eyes were watering and taking a lot of slurps ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Thai food is good! I cook it a lot!


I lived in Thailand for a couple of years.
Love the food and the people. .
(not eating the people)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey and John had a green Thai curry in Spain, thinking it was the mild one.
> I had the red.
> Ha ha!
> Guess whose eyes were watering and taking a lot of slurps ?


That's my food weakness. Spice. Heat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly will be home soon and she will also soon be nagging me to sleep.
> Ah. Sweet sleep.


"Hi, Kelly". 
I've still got some writing to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's my food weakness. Spice. Heat.


I love any kind of heat. 
Hot weather.
Hot spice.
Hot coffee.
Hot chicks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ow! 
Sorry, hot wifey!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lived in Thailand for a couple of years.
> Love the food and the people. .
> (not eating the people)


Im jealous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.


Night , Ed, sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Im jealous!


It was great!
I've also lived in Saudi Arabia, Poland and now Morocco for 11 years.
And England, of course.
But worked in Tunisia, Dubai, Malaysia, Laos, Myanmar, France...........
And visited another 40 odd countries.
It can be done.
Work hard and the world is your lobster.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow!! I saw Chrissy was here about an hour ago. I sure miss reading that lovely lady's posts. FYI, 'Chrissy' is @Prairie Mom .

She was asking about the Secret Santa and I referred her here to your TORTOISE, but told her it might be too late to participate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow!! I saw Chrissy was here about an hour ago. I sure miss reading that lovely lady's posts. FYI, 'Chrissy' is @Prairie Mom .
> 
> She was asking about the Secret Santa and I referred her here to your TORTOISE, but told her it might be too late to participate.


Thanks, Yvonne.
She would have been most welcome to participate, but yes, it's too late now, though there's still the Christmas cards. 
But I think I upset her a while back, so i don't know.
@Prairie Mom 
Hi, Chrissy, if you want to exchange Christmas cards with some of the Roommates, (not me if you don't wish) then we can have you added to the PM where you can select addresses and add your own if you want to..


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey and John had a green Thai curry in Spain, thinking it was the mild one.
> I had the red.
> Ha ha!
> Guess whose eyes were watering and taking a lot of slurps ?


One of the things I like about eating at the Indian restaurant we go to, is that you can order a drink (which is NONalcoholic) called a lassi. It is made of yogurt with other flavors and some sweetener. If you eat something that is too hot for you, a sip of the lassi will soothe it right away. Apparently the milk fat in the yogurt drink helps coat and neutralize the oils that carry the chemicals causing the burn. Hubby always gets a mango lassi with 2 straws so I can have some if I need it!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's my food weakness. Spice. Heat.


OHHHH NOOOOOO!!!! Not me!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of the things I like about eating at the Indian restaurant we go to, is that you can order a drink (which is NONalcoholic) called a lassi. It is made of yogurt with other flavors and some sweetener. If you eat something that is too hot for you, a sip of the lassi will soothe it right away. Apparently the milk fat in the yogurt drink helps coat and neutralize the oils that carry the chemicals causing the burn. Hubby always gets a mango lassi with 2 straws so I can have some if I need it!


Lovely! 
Yes, that's why they have yogurt in so many of there sauces, too. 
All yummy, I think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm logging off to try and get some proper work done. 
But I'll probably end up reading. 
Night night, Roommates, it's been lovely in here this evening and, indeed, the whole day, lots of lovely chat. 
Take care. 
Tomorrow, friends.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Anything but warm, here.  Floods in Amman:


Somebody's been asking for rain if I remember correctly


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Thai!
> You've been eating the wrong stuff.
> Not not too keen on German except for beer and sausages.


German *is* beer and sausages, no?


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, CDR! Can't see if anyone is here already, but, well, it's dark  Happy Friday!!! 
Bazaar day for me and a social obligation at a local school for disabled children.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! time to open door number 2.... 


and, it's the snowman in glasgow!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, CDR! Can't see if anyone is here already, but, well, it's dark  Happy Friday!!!
> Bazaar day for me and a social obligation at a local school for disabled children.


Good morning Lena. Happy Friday to you 

My day holds a little shopping and a formal visit to my governor school to look at sixth form and careers.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! time to open door number 2....
> 
> 
> and, it's the snowman in glasgow!!


Good morning John. Awww!  I hope you're feeling better after yesterday's dental experience. 

Good morning roomies too. 

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning roomies
Happy Friday


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roomies
> Happy Friday


Good morning Noel. How are you today?

It has crossed my mind, given your name, that you probably have a Christmas birthday... am I right?


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noel. How are you today?
> 
> It has crossed my mind, given your name, that you probably have a Christmas birthday... am I right?


Good morning Linda,
I'm doing good
You are right, my birthday is day after Christmas. 
How are you?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Linda,
> I'm doing good
> You are right, my birthday is day after Christmas.
> How are you?


I'm doing good thank you. 

Here in the UK we call December 26th Boxing Day. It's a public holiday and the day when servants and tradesmen would traditionally receive a "Christmas box" from their employers. A Christmas box is money or a gift given as thanks for good service through the year. 

Having a birthday at Christmas can be a bit annoying at times, my friend Philippa has hers on the 25th, but parties in June  My birthday is Valentine's Day... another irritation as everything is pink and costs four times as much. We usually celebrate my birthday a day or two either side so we can have a choice of menu... that doesn't really help at Christmas.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing good thank you.
> 
> Here in the UK we call December 26th Boxing Day. It's a public holiday and the day when servants and tradesmen would traditionally receive a "Christmas box" from their employers. A Christmas box is money or a gift given as thanks for good service through the year.
> 
> Having a birthday at Christmas can be a bit annoying at times, my friend Philippa has hers on the 25th, but parties in June  My birthday is Valentine's Day... another irritation as everything is pink and costs four times as much. We usually celebrate my birthday a day or two either side so we can have a choice of menu... that doesn't really help at Christmas.


Goodness
So, it's easy to say pink it's not your favorite color


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Linda,
> I'm doing good
> You are right, my birthday is day after Christmas.
> How are you?


A good friend's birthday is also on the 26th. Her dad named her Carol, and the story is as her mom went into labor on the Christmas day, kids kept coming to sing some Christmas carols and ask for candy. This annoyed the dad and apparently became the most memorable event of the process. Makes sense to name the kid after something that annoyed you so much, right?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Goodness
> So, it's easy to say pink it's not your favorite color


When you're a kid at the "Yuk! Boys!" stage, it's fair to say that Valentine's Day is a trial. And your parents don't exactly see a kids' party as romantic either 

I'm getting more tolerant with pink as I age


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was great!
> I've also lived in Saudi Arabia, Poland and now Morocco for 11 years.
> And England, of course.
> But worked in Tunisia, Dubai, Malaysia, Laos, Myanmar, France...........
> And visited another 40 odd countries.
> It can be done.
> Work hard and the world is your lobster.


Same job. 34 years. A boring existence.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> When you're a kid at the "Yuk! Boys!" stage, it's fair to say that Valentine's Day is a trial. And your parents don't exactly see a kids' party as romantic either
> 
> I'm getting more tolerant with pink as I age


I'm right there with ya


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I just arrived to work and I'm filling out paperwork to leave 1.5 hours early.
No real reason.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I just arrived to work and I'm filling out paperwork to leave 1.5 hours early.
> No real reason.


Good morning Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning Kathy.
I just can't wake up.


----------



## AZtortMom

At least it's Friday


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's almost as bad as one of Lyns


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's almost as bad as one of Lyns


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> German *is* beer and sausages, no?


And cabbage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, CDR! Can't see if anyone is here already, but, well, it's dark  Happy Friday!!!
> Bazaar day for me and a social obligation at a local school for disabled children.


Good morning, Lena! 
Sounds great and positive. 
A bizarre day for me I expect too. 
It usually is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! time to open door number 2....
> 
> 
> and, it's the snowman in glasgow!!


Good morning, John.
I sometimes sing "Walking in the air" for students here.
I've not got a bad singing voice, but this is much too high for me and so it sounds like somebody strangling a succession of cats.
The students are usually terribly polite and say how lovely it was. At least i hope they're not serious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Happy Friday to you
> 
> My day holds a little shopping and a formal visit to my governor school to look at sixth form and careers.


Good morning, Linda.
Shopping for my potato and then a lesson, here.
Then some house tidying, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roomies
> Happy Friday


Good morning, Noel. 
I have decided today is Thursday.
Just doesn't feel like a Friday, to me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> I have decided today is Thursday.
> Just doesn't feel like a Friday, to me.


Good morning Adam
I'm good with it being Friday
I don't have to be up so bloody early


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing good thank you.
> 
> Here in the UK we call December 26th Boxing Day. It's a public holiday and the day when servants and tradesmen would traditionally receive a "Christmas box" from their employers. A Christmas box is money or a gift given as thanks for good service through the year.
> 
> Having a birthday at Christmas can be a bit annoying at times, my friend Philippa has hers on the 25th, but parties in June  My birthday is Valentine's Day... another irritation as everything is pink and costs four times as much. We usually celebrate my birthday a day or two either side so we can have a choice of menu... that doesn't really help at Christmas.


"Everything is pink and costs four times as much" ! Ha ha. 
So true.
My dad had his birthday on New Years Day and always complained that he always got one present for Christmas and birthday combined, so half the presents. Bless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A good friend's birthday is also on the 26th. Her dad named her Carol, and the story is as her mom went into labor on the Christmas day, kids kept coming to sing some Christmas carols and ask for candy. This annoyed the dad and apparently became the most memorable event of the process. Makes sense to name the kid after something that annoyed you so much, right?


My name's Adam cos my parents decided they were going to work their way through the alphabet and I was the first born son, the first man. The next born was Ben but then they gave up and called the third and final child Toby.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Everything is pink and costs four times as much" ! Ha ha.
> So true.
> My dad had his birthday on New Years Day and always complained that he always got one present for Christmas and birthday combined, so half the presents. Bless.


That's how it used to be when I was a kid. See, I'm a twin too. We would be given a gift and told to split it. Oh by the way it's for Birthday and Christmas too. 
Geez


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Adam



Tidgy's Dad said:


> My name's Adam cos my parents decided they were going to work their way through the alphabet and I was the first born son, the first man. The next born was Ben but then they gave up and called the third and final child Toby.


Seven Brides for Seven Brothers comes to mind. Adam, Benjamin, Caleb, Daniel, Ephraim (had to look him up), Frank and Gideon 

I must pop out to resolve the coffee crisis shortly. We've run out  (JoesDad took the spare jar to work without telling me)


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My name's Adam cos my parents decided they were going to work their way through the alphabet and I was the first born son, the first man. The next born was Ben but then they gave up and called the third and final child Toby.


Outstanding *insert sarcasm sign here*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Same job. 34 years. A boring existence.


My best friend in England, Paul, whom I've known for 44 years has had the same job for about 20 years and lived in the same place for just as long. He's had one proper holiday in that time. He seems happy.
Each to their own.
Actually, he's being forced to move house in January and is devastated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I just arrived to work and I'm filling out paperwork to leave 1.5 hours early.
> No real reason.


Good morning, Ed! 
Long weekend is reason enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Kathy.
> I just can't wake up.


Indeed.
Kathy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193624


Goodness!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Kathy ?


Wrong?
Oh yeah @Momof4 
Told you I was sleeping


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My best friend in England, Paul, whom I've known for 44 years has had the same job for about 20 years and lived in the same place for just as long. He's had one proper holiday in that time. He seems happy.
> Each to their own.
> Actually, he's being forced to move house in January and is devastated.


That's very hard for some..


----------



## JoesMum

I've lived in my present house for 17 years. This is a record. Previous longest was living with parents in a house in North Yorkshire for 7 years until I went to university. This is my 13th home in 53 years. I managed to attend 5 different primary schools before the age of 11 due to my parents travels. I'm something of a nomad (but nothing like Adam I suspect)

My Dad worked for the same employer from when he left school at 17 until he retired at 65. He had to change location to get promotion though, so we moved the length of the country more than once. 

If JoesDad gets a new job somewhere else that requires a move, I'll happily pack up and move. We have no family here and the children are starting their own lives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Adam
> I'm good with it being Friday
> I don't have to be up so bloody early


Ah, but tomorrow can now be Friday for you, too! 
Or are you off tomorrow ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's how it used to be when I was a kid. See, I'm a twin too. We would be given a gift and told to split it. Oh by the way it's for Birthday and Christmas too.
> Geez


I would've sulked for months.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but tomorrow can now be Friday for you, too!
> Or are you off tomorrow ?




for you Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but tomorrow can now be Friday for you, too!
> Or are you off tomorrow ?


I am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Adam
> 
> 
> Seven Brides for Seven Brothers comes to mind. Adam, Benjamin, Caleb, Daniel, Ephraim (had to look him up), Frank and Gideon
> 
> I must pop out to resolve the coffee crisis shortly. We've run out  (JoesDad took the spare jar to work without telling me)



That is _serious !_
I'm on my second mug so far. 
Get some for the Cold Dark Room as well, please. 
We're running low.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would've sulked for months.


I did


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wrong?
> Oh yeah @Momof4
> Told you I was sleeping


Point proven.
QED.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's very hard for some..


Yeah, I know. 
He has to downsize and get rid of a lot of his Doctor Who collection, built up over 45 years. 
He's gutted. 
It was the same when we came here, had to lose so many books, my collections, fossils.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I've lived in my present house for 17 years. This is a record. Previous longest was living with parents in a house in North Yorkshire for 7 years until I went to university. This is my 13th home in 53 years. I managed to attend 5 different primary schools before the age of 11 due to my parents travels. I'm something of a nomad (but nothing like Adam I suspect)
> 
> My Dad worked for the same employer from when he left school at 17 until he retired at 65. He had to change location to get promotion though, so we moved the length of the country more than once.
> 
> If JoesDad gets a new job somewhere else that requires a move, I'll happily pack up and move. We have no family here and the children are starting their own lives.


My mom moved us A LOT as kids and I'm ex military, so moving doesn't bother me like it bothers my family. They get cross eyed when you mention moving


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've lived in my present house for 17 years. This is a record. Previous longest was living with parents in a house in North Yorkshire for 7 years until I went to university. This is my 13th home in 53 years. I managed to attend 5 different primary schools before the age of 11 due to my parents travels. I'm something of a nomad (but nothing like Adam I suspect)
> 
> My Dad worked for the same employer from when he left school at 17 until he retired at 65. He had to change location to get promotion though, so we moved the length of the country more than once.
> 
> If JoesDad gets a new job somewhere else that requires a move, I'll happily pack up and move. We have no family here and the children are starting their own lives.


It's easier with no ties. 
Now, I've lived here for 11 years, tied down with wifey and now Tidgy, easily a record for me, but I'm happy. 
Must've done about fifty jobs and lived in half that number of places.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193625
> for you Adam


Thank you kindly, my lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I am


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson time! 
Back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Somebody's been asking for rain if I remember correctly


Good afternoon Lena, hope you're all well. 

Correct: prayers for rain took place last Friday, and it finally *POURED* with rain last night. We need it here, particularly with the population *INCREASING* as well as the refugees who have fled from their homeland after the uprisings in the region. Moreover, this country is a "desert."


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I DO hope that the motorcycles were saved!!


Hello Ed. Hope you are well back there. 

Don't worry about motorcycles: only the.....POLICE, and CDD (Civil Defense Dept.) are allowed to use them here.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Evening friends


Good afternoon. Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of those Eastern women are very exotic and beautiful looking.
> I didn't know that the level of covering up varied so much.


Religious reasons. *** simple as that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Religious reasons. *** simple as that.


Like choosing how Catholic you are?
Been there.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Like choosing how Catholic you are?
> Been there.


Definitely so. I am sure @Tidgy's Dad can confirm this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The first batch of 5 stateside cards went out today.
The recipients should be very underwhelmed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely so.


Hows little Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hows little Oli?


Oh, thanks so much your question, Ed. 

Oli's is fine, though it's *FREEZING COLD *here. His light only goes off when I go to bed at night,before I go to bed! He's eating well, but obviously less than he does during Summer.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good night, Gillian.
> Sleep well.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you back there? Hope you are all well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, thanks so much your question, Ed.
> 
> Oli's is fine, though it's *FREEZING COLD *here. His light only goes off when I go to bed at night,before I go to bed! He's eating well, but obviously less than he does during Summer.


Good. It just sound like his normal winter routine.
No winter here yet. It's in the mid 80s this week.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. It just sound like his normal winter routine.
> No winter here yet. It's in the mid 80s this week.


No Winter yet back there.....LUCKY YOU! 

Yep, this seems to have become Oli's routine during Winter. In Summer he's obviously more active and we go out for walks in the striking but *LOVELY *sun.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> I thought you'd got medicine for John's tooth!
> Silly me.
> Hope you feel better in the morning.


I wish i got medicine for john's tooth
Is it extracted yet? 
Im feeling better, no thanks to the medicine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noisy, dangerous, expensive, polluting, animal killing machines that turn their owners into selfish monsters.
> To start with.


True, but they are not a luxury any more, especially in countries like Jordan where there is "no" public transport.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> got jade an advent calendar today
> View attachment 193584


YUMMY!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Thank you Gillian ! 
It is cold in Maryland  but im feeling better. 
At the car shop getting my power steering fluid flushed. They said it will take 2 hrs it only takes 15 mins to flush & refill !!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you Gillian !
> It is cold in Maryland  but im feeling better.
> At the car shop getting my power steering fluid flushed. They said it will take 2 hrs it only takes 15 mins to flush & refill !!


Sounds like a Jiffy Lube story.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds like a Jiffy Lube story.


I went to jiffy lube once. The wait was 30 mins but the service was quick. 
I'm at a Honda. Last time I was here to get my brakes replaced, it took 3 hrs


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you Gillian !
> It is cold in Maryland  but im feeling better.
> At the car shop getting my power steering fluid flushed. They said it will take 2 hrs it only takes 15 mins to flush & refill !!


Hi Linhdah, glad to know you're now better. But please take care if it's cold.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linhdah, glad to know you're now better. But please take care if it's cold.


Thanks! I sure will  how are you?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> A good friend's birthday is also on the 26th. Her dad named her Carol, and the story is as her mom went into labor on the Christmas day, kids kept coming to sing some Christmas carols and ask for candy. This annoyed the dad and apparently became the most memorable event of the process. Makes sense to name the kid after something that annoyed you so much, right?


Oh, that's HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I can see my car is being worked on. HOPEFULLY i wont be here much longer


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Well actually the hood is up but no one is actually working on it . And i dont see anything pumping old stuff out of it


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR! ​


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm going nuts!!
I can't find one thing.
Small vents...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely so. I am sure @Tidgy's Dad can confirm this.


Yup, some countries, like here and Jordan, it's pretty much up to the individual, though father's can decide in many cases.
In some other countries, the state decides for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The first batch of 5 stateside cards went out today.
> The recipients should be very underwhelmed.


Bet they won't be.
And I prefer underwhelked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. How are you back there? Hope you are all well.


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Tidgy is enjoying her MVB, wifey is reading the news on her phoney thing, and I am contemplating going out shopping.
To potato, or not to potato ?
That is the question.
It's raining, but not much.
Yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I wish i got medicine for john's tooth
> Is it extracted yet?
> Im feeling better, no thanks to the medicine.


Glad you're feeling better, Linhdan. 
Yes, the tooth has been uprooted and is now in the possession of the tooth fairy, I would imagine.
John is hopefully feeling better.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Great morning to all !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but they are not a luxury any more, especially in countries like Jordan where there is "no" public transport.


Walk.
Or donkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds like a Jiffy Lube story.


i'm not sure I want to know............
But.....?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Tidgy is enjoying her MVB, wifey is reading the news on her phoney thing, and I am contemplating going out shopping.
> To potato, or not to potato ?
> That is the question.
> It's raining, but not much.
> Yet.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Even Oli is relaxing under his light. Has he agreed with Tidgy to do the same thing at the same time?  I wouldn't be surprised.

It's been raining here since last night. I did not move from home. Gosh! Winter is so *BORING *here.  Take care if you do go shopping.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, that's HILARIOUS!!!


Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm going nuts!!
> I can't find one thing.
> Small vents...


Can't you just cur holes or make some ?
Good morning, Austin.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Walk.
> Or donkey.


Donkey?! In 2016, and almost 2017?!

Walking is healthy; so I'm not going to object here. Mind you, very few people walk here; don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, some countries, like here and Jordan, it's pretty much up to the individual, though father's can decide in many cases.
> In some other countries, the state decides for them.


Even husbands could decide....hmmmm.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't you just cur holes or make some ?
> Good morning, Austin.


I like that thought actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great morning to all !


Good morning, Grandpa! 
It's great here, but raining a little.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Linhdan.
> Yes, the tooth has been uprooted and is now in the possession of the tooth fairy, I would imagine.
> John is hopefully feeling better.


Thats good to hear! I hope John is doing okay.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

My car has been done for 20 mins now & its just sitting there. They have ye to call me and i dont know why. Everyone is just walking around


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Donkey?! In 2016, and almost 2017?!
> 
> Walking is healthy; so I'm not going to object here. Mind you, very few people walk here; don't know why.


Laziness. 
They are going to ban diesel cars in several major cities worldwide.
It's a start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Even husbands could decide....hmmmm.


Yep, sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I like that thought actually.


And it's cheaper, too!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Laziness.
> They are going to ban diesel cars in several major cities worldwide.
> It's a start.


I think it's also the way they get brought up. When they own a car at a very young age (the very well-off, obviously), this does tend to make them lazy. On the other hand, those who don't own a car are OBLIGED to walk, and console themselves with the fact that it's healthy. Right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My car has been done for 20 mins now & its just sitting there. They have ye to call me and i dont know why. Everyone is just walking around


They get paid for the time ?
By you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I think it's also the way they get brought up. When they own a car at a very young age (the very well-off, obviously), this does tend to make them lazy. On the other hand, those who don't own a car are OBLIGED to walk, and console themselves with the fact that it's healthy. Right?


Right.
Bicycles are nice, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, sometimes.


Not only sometimes but a lot of times, here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> Bicycles are nice, too.


Oh I would love a bicycle. But even these are not allowed here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not only sometimes but a lot of times, here.


It's not unknown here, but often the wife is the boss! 
I know a woman who divorced her husband cos he tried to make her take the hijab.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not unknown here, but often the wife is the boss!
> I know a woman who divorced her husband cos he tried to make her take the hijab.


This takes place here as well, though very rarely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh I would love a bicycle. But even these are not allowed here.


Where are they not allowed ?
There are cycling shops and clubs in Amman. 
Or at least there were.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I wish i got medicine for john's tooth
> Is it extracted yet?
> Im feeling better, no thanks to the medicine.




yip it's all gone


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where are they not allowed ?
> There are cycling shops and clubs in Amman.
> Or at least there were.


For safety reasons, just like motor cycles. 

The places you mentioned are NOT available any more; I guess due to the fact that bikes are not allowed (also) any more.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> yip it's all gone


Good evening John.

Hope you are now better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> For safety reasons, just like motor cycles.
> 
> The places you mentioned are NOT available any more; I guess due to the fact that bikes are not allowed (also) any more.


Golly!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have escaped the school. 

Finished with a long chat with son's former graphics teacher who wanted to know the minutiae of what son is up to on his placement year with a digital design company. 

Next governor appointment on Monday for a meeting with governors of another school that's 'struggling rather more than we are' shall we say. 

And then more on Tuesday when I go to another school to chair their exclusions panel. 

And an optional session on Wednesday when there's a talk by a holocaust survivor at the school to which we've been invited. I'd quite like to go. 

This is all voluntary :/ Busy time of year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, time to buy a potato.
It's currently not raining, so psychic umbrella switched on, and off i go.
Back in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have escaped the school.
> 
> Finished with a long chat with son's former graphics teacher who wanted to know the minutiae of what son is up to on his placement year with a digital design company.
> 
> Next governor appointment on Monday for a meeting with governors of another school that's 'struggling rather more than we are' shall we say.
> 
> And then more on Tuesday when I go to another school to chair their exclusions panel.
> 
> And an optional session on Wednesday when there's a talk by a holocaust survivor at the school to which we've been invited. I'd quite like to go.
> 
> This is all voluntary :/ Busy time of year!


Indeed! 
But presumably you enjoy and feel some good comes of it ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Grandpa!
> It's great here, but raining a little.


It's cold here but of course no rain ! 
How's life ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Tidgy is enjoying her MVB, wifey is reading the news on her phoney thing, and I am contemplating going out shopping.
> To potato, or not to potato ?
> That is the question.
> It's raining, but not much.
> Yet.


Since potatoes originated in the New World, I wonder what Moroccans ate before 1492 or so?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They get paid for the time ?
> By you ?


Its $160 no matter how long it takes


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not unknown here, but often the wife is the boss!
> I know a woman who divorced her husband cos he tried to make her take the hijab.


GOOD FOR HER!!!! 
Actually, good for the country and legal system that allowed it!


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My car has been done for 20 mins now & its just sitting there. They have ye to call me and i dont know why. Everyone is just walking around


Possibly to delay onset of the next job they'll have to do after your car?


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby has appropriated my desk at home so I'm off to the thrift store to look for another! 

I'd better clarify lest anyone get annoyed with him. Hubby is a professional photographer/portraitist who works for himself. We will be turning one of our front rooms into a Consultation and Sales office, and he will be bringing clients here. My current desk is small and simple but new and quite nice. It will now be assigned to that house office.
So that's why I'm getting another one. 

TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's cold here but of course no rain !
> How's life ?


Sweet. 
Finished work for the day (two hours), so now some house tidying and cleaning, which i quite enjoy.
Yourself ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since potatoes originated in the New World, I wonder what Moroccans ate before 1492 or so?


Same as the British.
Mud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its $160 no matter how long it takes


Then either they are just being awkward or taking their "walk around for a bit" break. 
I think the law says they've got to have those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOD FOR HER!!!!
> Actually, good for the country and legal system that allowed it!


Things are getting better here, slowly but surely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby has appropriated my desk at home so I'm off to the thrift store to look for another!
> 
> I'd better clarify lest anyone get annoyed with him. Hubby is a professional photographer/portraitist who works for himself. We will be turning one of our front rooms into a Consultation and Sales office, and he will be bringing clients here. My current desk is small and simple but new and quite nice. It will now be assigned to that house office.
> So that's why I'm getting another one.
> 
> TTFN


When you get back with a new one, you must deskribe it to us. 
See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Got back, slightly damp, batteries on psychic umbrella must be low. 
But got *4 *potatoes! 
And a couple of onions, a bottle of veggie oil, some cigarettes and some milk. 
And some turkey bits, some lamb mince and some spleen sausage. 
Yuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But having trouble breathing now.
Golly!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sweet.
> Finished work for the day (two hours), so now some house tidying and cleaning, which i quite enjoy.
> Yourself ?


I still have a full days work ahead of me ! But we all the goal of the dollar !
To get more torts ! But have a great day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I still have a full days work ahead of me ! But we all the goal of the dollar !
> To get more torts ! But have a great day !


You too, Gramps! 
Dollars (or Dirham, here) and Torts.
The meaning of life ! 
(plus Bud and cheese, of course!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I just sang a song.
And Tidgy ran away!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!


Somewhat strange isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just sang a song.
> And Tidgy ran away!


She might have not liked your voice.  Try Wifey's voice. 

(That is, even though I *STILL* that torts do not hear).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I went to jiffy lube once. The wait was 30 mins but the service was quick.
> I'm at a Honda. Last time I was here to get my brakes replaced, it took 3 hrs


I service my own vehicles (with factory parts.)
I got lazy once and took an old Toyota into jiffy lube for a manual transmission oil change. They left the oil out. Two hours later, my transmission locked up. They bought me a used unit. I installed it myself.
Years before I had a brand new car. My first new car. The robot installed oil filter would NOT come off. I took my oil and my oil filter to them for them to install for me. Short story. They damaged my radiator. Fixed it only after a bunch of phone calls. So for the next four years I got to look at a big blob of weld on my brand new radiator on my new car. 
Both times, they also tried to upsell me things that I didn't need.
Now I will no longer go there and will tell my story when I can.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, time to buy a potato.
> It's currently not raining, so psychic umbrella switched on, and off i go.
> Back in a bit.


Enjoy it.

Here, it is still pouring with rain.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I service my own vehicles (with factory parts.)
> I got lazy once and took an old Toyota into jiffy lube for a manual transmission oil change. They left the oil out. Two hours later, my transmission locked up. They bought me a used unit. I installed it myself.
> Years before I had a brand new car. My first new car. The robot installed oil filter would NOT come off. I took my oil and my oil filter to them for them to install for me. Short story. They damaged my radiator. Fixed it only after a bunch of phone calls. So for the next four years I got to look at a big blob of weld on my brand new radiator on my new car.
> Both times, they also tried to upsell me things that I didn't need.
> Now I will no longer go there and will tell my story when I can.


Hi Ed, and sorry to have read such a story.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, and sorry to have read such a story.


I've told it here before.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Generally no one works on my vehicles but me. Unless it's a factory recall or warranty work. Because i only own Toyotas, there is no warranty work.
But a lot of recalls.
I've got the extended service on my new Kawasaki, also. But only because the replacement parts are crazy expensive and things that are generally not repairable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Somewhat strange isn't it?


Unbelievable!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello Adam! How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've told it here before.


And will again, no doubt.
You can't overuse a good anecdote.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam! How are you?


Tremendous. 
Just about to invent the wheel, I think. 
Hasn't been done for a while. 
You ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And will again, no doubt.
> You can't overuse a good anecdote.


If you find a good repair shop...Keep them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you find a good repair shop...Keep them.


Nearest thing that may be of use here would be the American Fondouk (an animal hotel) which repairs broken donkeys. 
It's between here and the new town and does a lot of good work.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam! How are you?


Hi there! Nice to see you around.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tremendous.
> Just about to invent the wheel, I think.
> Hasn't been done for a while.
> You ?


Im doing very Well! 
I'm very excited these last couple days


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there! Nice to see you around.
> 
> Hope you are well.


Hi!!!
Yes, I'm doing very well. Been working on a project lately.


----------



## Momof4

My holiday card elf!!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Generally no one works on my vehicles but me. Unless it's a factory recall or warranty work. Because i only own Toyotas, there is no warranty work.
> But a lot of recalls.
> I've got the extended service on my new Kawasaki, also. But only because the replacement parts are crazy expensive and things that are generally not repairable.


Something special for you Ed.  Hope you like it.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> My holiday card elf!!
> View attachment 193636


Hello Kathy, hope you are well.

That pic did give me a fright! But at the same time it's lovely.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I service my own vehicles (with factory parts.)
> I got lazy once and took an old Toyota into jiffy lube for a manual transmission oil change. They left the oil out. Two hours later, my transmission locked up. They bought me a used unit. I installed it myself.
> Years before I had a brand new car. My first new car. The robot installed oil filter would NOT come off. I took my oil and my oil filter to them for them to install for me. Short story. They damaged my radiator. Fixed it only after a bunch of phone calls. So for the next four years I got to look at a big blob of weld on my brand new radiator on my new car.
> Both times, they also tried to upsell me things that I didn't need.
> Now I will no longer go there and will tell my story when I can.


Wow, crazy. Speaking of not filling the oil, my steering wheel was a bit stiff when i was driving. I forgot to check to make sure there was fluid in there. 
But its terrible how people that get paid to work on cars can do this. I'm sorry this happened to you. If i knew how to do everything I would do it myself also. My dad knows some but wont teach me any. All i can do is change my battery, and change a tire, only cause I saw my supervisor do it.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Hi!!!
> Yes, I'm doing very well. Been working on a project lately.


Glad to hear that you're well.

We're "imprisoned" at home for the second consecutive day due to very heavy rain.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that you're well.
> 
> We're "imprisoned" at home for the second consecutive day due to very heavy rain.


It's going to start raining here tonight, so I'm about to be imprisoned inside the garage. Need to finish cutting wood and build a frame today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Im doing very Well!
> I'm very excited these last couple days


Yup, new torts arriving when ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> I have decided today is Thursday.
> Just doesn't feel like a Friday, to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My holiday card elf!!
> View attachment 193636


Adorable. 
Happy Friday, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Mornevenoooningnight, Cameron.
Nice to see you, so to speak.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got back, slightly damp, batteries on psychic umbrella must be low.
> But got *4 *potatoes!
> And a couple of onions, a bottle of veggie oil, some cigarettes and some milk.
> And some turkey bits, some lamb mince and some spleen sausage.
> Yuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But having trouble breathing now.
> Golly!


It all sounded great  until you got to the "spleen sausage."

Gosh, hope your breathing settles down.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just sang a song.
> And Tidgy ran away!


Goodness! Maybe she remembered an appointment, and it wasn't your singing at all...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It all sounded great  until you got to the "spleen sausage."
> 
> Gosh, hope your breathing settles down.


Okay, now.
Just gently putting away the stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Goodness! Maybe she remembered an appointment, and it wasn't your singing at all...


Yes, I asked and she said she had an appointment at the hairdresser's. 
So that's okay.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, new torts arriving when ?


It's going to take maybe a week for the enclosure to be dry and all the reptile supplies to arrive in the mail. Maybe in two weeks from now or less.
Depends when the enclosure is finished.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!
> But presumably you enjoy and feel some good comes of it ?


Definitely. I do it because it's my way of helping youngsters to get the best out of education. I'd make a rubbish teacher, but I'm good at asking awkward questions and challenging schools to do the best they can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It's going to take maybe a week for the enclosure to be dry and all the reptile supplies to arrive in the mail. Maybe in two weeks from now or less.
> Depends when the enclosure is finished.


I'm quite excited myself.
But not as thrilled as you must be, obviously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Definitely. I do it because it's my way of helping youngsters to get the best out of education. I'd make a rubbish teacher, but I'm good at asking awkward questions and challenging schools to do the best they can.


And a jolly good thing too! 
Useful on here, as well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then either they are just being awkward or taking their "walk around for a bit" break.
> I think the law says they've got to have those.


It must be true


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm quite excited myself.
> But not as thrilled as you must be, obviously.


I hope you like it when I'm done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I hope you like it when I'm done!


I'm sure we will! 
And probably offer some positive criticism.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> My holiday card elf!!
> View attachment 193636


Who's gettin' a cat?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure we will!
> And probably offer some positive criticism.


I can't wait to see what you say. 
Anyways, what are you up too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I can't wait to see what you say.
> Anyways, what are you up too?


Having invented the wheel, I am now inventing fire. 
And giving Tidgy a soak to keep her safe.


----------



## Momof4

I'm so freakin proud of myself!
I just mailed off my out of country cards!!
I couldn't believe it was under $4! Just incase you haven't mailed your yet!! Cool stamps too!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm so freakin proud of myself!
> I just mailed off my out of country cards!!
> I couldn't believe it was under $4! Just incase you haven't mailed your yet!! Cool stamps too!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See, it's easy and cheap, Roommates! 
And I've even heard that if you're really, really nice, they'll mail them for free!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> I'm so freakin proud of myself!
> I just mailed off my out of country cards!!
> I couldn't believe it was under $4! Just incase you haven't mailed your yet!! Cool stamps too!!


I havent mailed mine yet  i wont have time til next week, but WOW under $4?! Makes me feel worry less


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I'm so freakin proud of myself!
> I just mailed off my out of country cards!!
> I couldn't believe it was under $4! Just incase you haven't mailed your yet!! Cool stamps too!!


It's cost me £2.25 for each of the USA cards ($2.85) It's costing me and John quite a lot.
I'm fine with it by the way, but British postage is expensive


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's cost me £2.25 for each of the USA cards ($2.85) It's costing me and John quite a lot.
> I'm fine with it by the way, but British postage is expensive


Costs me about 70 pence to England and Europe and £1.40 to the USA.
Yours is expensive.


----------



## Yvonne G

You were talking about taking the car in to be serviced (I think it was Lindhan), and the light bulb went off over my head. I had an 8a appt to take my truck in to be serviced. So I hurried around opening doors and turning on lights then took my self and my truck off to the shop. I read my Kindle whilst I waited for it (lube, oil and filters). When he gave me back my keys he told my I have about 10% left on my front brakes. Something to look forward to!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You were talking about taking the car in to be serviced (I think it was Lindhan), and the light bulb went off over my head. I had an 8a appt to take my truck in to be serviced. So I hurried around opening doors and turning on lights then took my self and my truck off to the shop. I read my Kindle whilst I waited for it (lube, oil and filters). When he gave me back my keys he told my I have about 10% left on my front brakes. Something to look forward to!


The magic of The Cold Dark Room. 
So that means they have to be replaced very soon ?
Or about now ?
Expensive ?
Good afternoon, Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The magic of The Cold Dark Room.
> So that means they have to be replaced very soon ?
> Or about now ?
> Expensive ?
> Good afternoon, Yvonne!



I have to wait until my daughter has a day off from work so she can chauffeur me, because the shop says it will take most of the day to give me new brakes plus change the oil in the rear end (something my waranty book suggests at 45,000 miles).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have to wait until my daughter has a day off from work so she can chauffeur me, because the shop says it will take most of the day to give me new brakes plus change the oil in the rear end (something my waranty book suggests at 45,000 miles).


Oh, how lovely for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Something sort of car connected that I know.
Forrd au gau. 
Which is Welsh for "Road Closed.".
@Lyn W 
Miss you, tis not my job to give the Welsh lessons.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Something special for you Ed.  Hope you like it.


Sweet. Thanks.
And it's in my favorite color.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Wow, crazy. Speaking of not filling the oil, my steering wheel was a bit stiff when i was driving. I forgot to check to make sure there was fluid in there.
> But its terrible how people that get paid to work on cars can do this. I'm sorry this happened to you. If i knew how to do everything I would do it myself also. My dad knows some but wont teach me any. All i can do is change my battery, and change a tire, only cause I saw my supervisor do it.


Most garages...even dealerships like to have one or two ASE certified mechanics. If they're lucky, a master mechanic. But that doesn't mean that some 17 year old goof that rode a bicycle to the shop didn't work on your car.
The ASE mechanic is probably at home. The shop just wants the plaque on the wall saying " CERTIFIED ASE MECHANIC".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> You were talking about taking the car in to be serviced (I think it was Lindhan), and the light bulb went off over my head. I had an 8a appt to take my truck in to be serviced. So I hurried around opening doors and turning on lights then took my self and my truck off to the shop. I read my Kindle whilst I waited for it (lube, oil and filters). When he gave me back my keys he told my I have about 10% left on my front brakes. Something to look forward to!


Brake pads are $18 and easy to swap.
Demand that they also true the rotors.
They'll charge for it, but they seldom bother to do it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Brake pads are $18 and easy to swap.
> Demand that they also true the rotors.
> They'll charge for it, but they seldom bother to do it.


This is harder to understand than Welsh.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Brake pads are $18 and easy to swap.
> Demand that they also true the rotors.
> They'll charge for it, but they seldom bother to do it.



Does this also apply to disc brakes?


----------



## JoesMum

I'm off to bed now. I have an early start tomorrow - we're out for the day, but need to get up at 5.30am!

Maybe see you tomorrow evening our time!

Goodnight all


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> I have to wait until my daughter has a day off from work so she can chauffeur me, because the shop says it will take most of the day to give me new brakes plus change the oil in the rear end (something my waranty book suggests at 45,000 miles).


Hmmm i think it does take some time. My dad had my car for the weekend when he replaced my brakes


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I'm off to bed now. I have an early start tomorrow - we're out for the day, but need to get up at 5.30am!
> 
> Maybe see you tomorrow evening our time!
> 
> Goodnight all


Goodnight!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most garages...even dealerships like to have one or two ASE certified mechanics. If they're lucky, a master mechanic. But that doesn't mean that some 17 year old goof that rode a bicycle to the shop didn't work on your car.
> The ASE mechanic is probably at home. The shop just wants the plaque on the wall saying " CERTIFIED ASE MECHANIC".


How comforting. I might as well self teach


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Yvonne G said:


> Does this also apply to disc brakes?


I think disc are more expensive. The disc my dad bought were around 50 or so i think..


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm off to bed now. I have an early start tomorrow - we're out for the day, but need to get up at 5.30am!
> 
> Maybe see you tomorrow evening our time!
> 
> Goodnight all


Night night, Linda.
Sleep well and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone


Hello, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel.


Hi Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam


Relaxing at home now ?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Relaxing at home now ?


Doing tort chores..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193651


And what's his eye situation currantly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Doing tort chores..


I'm just watching TV. 
But just rearranged some rugs and furniture for wifey.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just watching TV.
> But just rearranged some rugs and furniture for wifey.


That was very husbandly of you


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> That was very husbandly of you


I'm watching Moe pace and eat some grass. Shortly she will come up to me and let me know she wants to go back inside


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That was very husbandly of you


She threatened to hide the cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm watching Moe pace and eat some grass. Shortly she will come up to me and let me know she wants to go back inside


Tidgy's fast asleep and out of sight, hidden away.
Bless her.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's fast asleep and out of sight, hidden away.
> Bless her.


Sweet Tidgy


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She threatened to hide the cheese.


Ooh!!! She was  SERIOUS!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ooh!!! She was  SERIOUS!!!


I know, she's very cruel to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Does this also apply to disc brakes?


Only for disc brakes.
Drum brakes have drums and brake "shoes".
Front pads. Turn rotors. Oil and filter and new differential fluid. Maybe 1.5 hours.
Parts $75
Labor $125


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nope.
Welsh again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

When I met my wife and we started dating, she had two of the most aweful American cars ever made. They took turns breaking down and the repair bills she had were downright criminal.
I spend most of our second and third dates correctly fixing those rolling turds.
A Ford Probe and a Pontiac Fiero.
Poor girl.
She showed up for our first date with steam coming out of the hood of the Ford. It was just serviced.


----------



## jaizei

I'll soon be 300 posts behind again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She didn't know that pretty girls in bad cars turned me on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I'll soon be 300 posts behind again.


Fake it.
I've been resorting to that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I've finally arrived in the future


You have. 
It's Saturday here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Only for disc brakes.
> Drum brakes have drums and brake "shoes".
> Front pads. Turn rotors. Oil and filter and new differential fluid. Maybe 1.5 hours.
> Parts $75
> Labor $125


You'll wear out your front brakes three times before you need rears.
Front brakes do most of the actual stopping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fake it.
> I've been resorting to that


He's got to make sure we haven't been naughty, I think.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's got to make sure we haven't been naughty, I think.


Us?
Naughty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She didn't know that pretty girls in bad cars turned me on.


Ah!
That bit i do understand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Adam.
Love to wifey.
It's Kelly coming home time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Us?
> Naughty?


Yeah, only by e-mail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Adam.
> Love to wifey.
> It's Kelly coming home time.


Nos da, Ed.
wifey says "Ahhh!" and sends love back.
And love to Kelly from us, too.
(though Tidgy's fast asleep) .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

'Night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ta ta for now.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'll wear out your front brakes three times before you need rears.
> Front brakes do most of the actual stopping.



I've always got a pink film on my front wheels


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I've always got a pink film on my front wheels


"The Pink Panther" ?
"Pretty in Pink "?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for bed! 
Night night Roommates. 
I've got to be up early to wait for the postman.
And wait.
And wait.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's very early. See you all later


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's very early. See you all later




morning mum. hope it's not too cold out today


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all . i'm playing boss man at base today only 4hrs, got 2 decent staff in so hopefully no problems. 

now to more important issues, time to open door number 3!!




annnnndddd, its captain picard from star trek!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum. hope it's not too cold out today


Good morning John. A positively toasty +5C this morning 

We've just boarded a train. In the car. Next stop Calais. Vive la France


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. A positively toasty +5C this morning
> 
> We've just boarded a train. In the car. Next stop Calais. Vive la France




ooohhh laa laa!! trebian! off bootlegging again?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ooohhh laa laa!! trebian! off bootlegging again?


Something like that.  Popping over for a few bottles for the festive season, a tank full of diesel as it's cheaper and a nice lunch. 

The sun should be out today, it's still dark at the moment, so we'll probably go for a walk on the beach too - it's a lovely sandy beach... just a bit cold for paddling today 

It's nice being able to get to France so quickly and easily from home.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Something like that.  Popping over for a few bottles for the festive season, a tank full of diesel as it's cheaper and a nice lunch.
> 
> The sun should be out today, it's still dark at the moment, so we'll probably go for a walk on the beach too - it's a lovely sandy beach... just a bit cold for paddling today
> 
> It's nice being able to get to France so quickly and easily from home.




enjoy


----------



## johnandjade

wonder what's behind this door


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> wonder what's behind this door
> View attachment 193665


If there's something there, I don't wanna know!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Something like that.  Popping over for a few bottles for the festive season, a tank full of diesel as it's cheaper and a nice lunch.
> 
> The sun should be out today, it's still dark at the moment, so we'll probably go for a walk on the beach too - it's a lovely sandy beach... just a bit cold for paddling today
> 
> It's nice being able to get to France so quickly and easily from home.


Have a nice trip, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's very early. See you all later


Good morning.
Looking forward to a full report in triplicate, later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all . i'm playing boss man at base today only 4hrs, got 2 decent staff in so hopefully no problems.
> 
> now to more important issues, time to open door number 3!!
> View attachment 193664
> 
> 
> 
> annnnndddd, its captain picard from star trek!


Good morning, John.
Day'll soon pass. 
Boooooooo to Star Trek!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wonder what's behind this door
> View attachment 193665


Meerkat colony.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Something like that.  Popping over for a few bottles for the festive season, a tank full of diesel as it's cheaper and a nice lunch.
> 
> The sun should be out today, it's still dark at the moment, so we'll probably go for a walk on the beach too - it's a lovely sandy beach... just a bit cold for paddling today
> 
> It's nice being able to get to France so quickly and easily from home.


Don't forget the cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> View attachment 193666


Yep, I'm on my second one.
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody about.
Still, I have a lesson now, though he's already 16 minutes late.
Hey ho, not see you later, if anybody turns up.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sweet. Thanks.
> And it's in my favorite color.


Hi Ed. Glad you like the pic, and what a coincidence that it turned out to be your favourite colour.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's very early. See you all later


Good afternoon Linda. 

Hope you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


You too, Tinkerbell!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> She didn't know that pretty girls in bad cars turned me on.


So cute !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So cute !


Good morning, Linhdan.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too, Tinkerbell!


Hi Adam, and thanks.

Hope you are all well.

Am so *COLD*, and I'm having difficulty typing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, and thanks.
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Am so *COLD*, and I'm having difficulty typing!


Lovely and warm here in my den with Tidgy. 
Just contemplating doing something. 
Think I might just think about doing things today.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely and warm here in my den with Tidgy.
> Just contemplating doing something.
> Think I might just think about doing things today.


Warm? Lucky you, luck Wifey, and last but not the least LUCKY TIDGY. 

Oli's in his enclosure under his light. He won't move a mm, which confirms that it really is cold. Maximum temp in Amman is only 11 deg C. 

Enjoy your day.  

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Warm? Lucky you, luck Wifey, and last but not the least LUCKY TIDGY.
> 
> Oli's in his enclosure under his light. He won't move a mm, which confirms that it really is cold. Maximum temp in Amman is only 11 deg C.
> 
> Enjoy your day.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


It's quite nice here today, 20 degrees, a bit cold for us, but in my heated rooms, it's nice and hot. 
Tidgy's also basking, currently, but I expect she'll go for a wander in a bit. 
Try to stay warm and have fun, Gillian. 
Love to you and Oli, from me and wifey and The Tidge.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's quite nice here today, 20 degrees, a bit cold for us, but in my heated rooms, it's nice and hot.
> Tidgy's also basking, currently, but I expect she'll go for a wander in a bit.
> Try to stay warm and have fun, Gillian.
> Love to you and Oli, from me and wifey and The Tidge.


Thanks Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

work finished, no problems. 

hope everyone has a great weekend 

hi 5's all round


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I'm on my second one.
> Good morning, Lena.


Had 3 this morning. Plus wine in the afternoon. God, I love Saturdays!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> work finished, no problems.
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend
> 
> hi 5's all round


Congratulations, John! Have a great weekend. You deserve it.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations, John! Have a great weekend. You deserve it.




 fankoo 

what do you have planned for this weekend?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> fankoo
> 
> what do you have planned for this weekend?


Husband made me work on my draft this morning.  Black Mirror, season 2, for the rest of the day, I hope. Then a visit to mother-in-law tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Husband made me work on my draft this morning.  Black Mirror, season 2, for the rest of the day, I hope. Then a visit to mother-in-law tomorrow. *sigh*




more the reason to enjoy the wine today


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

Sunny if slightly chilly day. 


Panoramic view of the old port in Calais with the ferry terminal behind. 

We've stocked up on cheese, wine and a few other festive treats. We had a nice lunch, went for stroll on Blériot Plage (the beach where Louis Blériot landed after the first flight across the English Channel in 1909) and are now at the Eurotunnel terminal waiting to board the shuttle train back to Kent. 

The train crossing takes 30 minutes and the drive home just under an hour


----------



## johnandjade

so i come to find blood all up my close, and a broken bottle along with a lad who's clearly out of it. grrr!!! 
so off i go to clean up . 

on the plus side i got a card form noel  





fankooo mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Sunny if slightly chilly day.
> View attachment 193676
> 
> Panoramic view of the old port in Calais with the ferry terminal behind.
> 
> We've stocked up on cheese, wine and a few other festive treats. We had a nice lunch, went for stroll on Blériot Plage (the beach where Louis Blériot landed after the first flight across the English Channel in 1909) and are now at the Eurotunnel terminal waiting to board the shuttle train back to Kent.
> 
> The train crossing takes 30 minutes and the drive home just under an hour




successful trip


----------



## johnandjade

broken glass cleared up, neighbors door cleaned and disinfected as its not fair she should have to clean up due to the idiotis next door! grrr!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> broken glass cleared up, neighbors door cleaned and disinfected as its not fair she should have to clean up due to the idiotis next door! grrr!


Well done  It's a shame not everyone is as neighbourly


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well done  It's a shame not everyone is as neighbourly




i think she lives alone, met her on my way home... poor woman must have gotten a fright, stupid drunk/drugged up 'lad' must have been kicked out the party... tried to kick the door in and got a bottle in the face, he was there when i got in, gone after i checked on jade. 

as you can see i only cleaned her door




the walls are covered, i will be calling the building factors on monday to get it cleaned and will be expecting the bill to go to that flat! 



so much for a relaxing afternoon


----------



## JoesMum

On a happier note, we have a few souvenirs 

The Brie was on special offer and didn't give us much choice about taking it. It's on the ripe side of ripe and would probably have travelled on its own if left much longer. 


Guess what we're having for tea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> work finished, no problems.
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend
> 
> hi 5's all round


You too John! 
Hope to speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Had 3 this morning. Plus wine in the afternoon. God, I love Saturdays!


I'm still on the coffee.
Student at 7 pm so no alcohol today.
But I still love Saturdays!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> On a happier note, we have a few souvenirs
> 
> The Brie was on special offer and didn't give us much choice about taking it. It's on the ripe side of ripe and would probably have travelled on its own if left much longer.
> View attachment 193687
> 
> Guess what we're having for tea




baked beans?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Sunny if slightly chilly day.
> View attachment 193676
> 
> Panoramic view of the old port in Calais with the ferry terminal behind.
> 
> We've stocked up on cheese, wine and a few other festive treats. We had a nice lunch, went for stroll on Blériot Plage (the beach where Louis Blériot landed after the first flight across the English Channel in 1909) and are now at the Eurotunnel terminal waiting to board the shuttle train back to Kent.
> 
> The train crossing takes 30 minutes and the drive home just under an hour


I quite like Calais. 
Points for the cheese. 
You should be about home by the time I post this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so i come to find blood all up my close, and a broken bottle along with a lad who's clearly out of it. grrr!!!
> so off i go to clean up .
> 
> on the plus side i got a card form noel
> 
> View attachment 193677
> 
> 
> 
> fankooo mom


Still nothing here. 
Santa says I've been bad.
He's right.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still nothing here.
> Santa says I've been bad.
> He's right.




i'm still waiting on card fillers 


hope you're day has been good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> broken glass cleared up, neighbors door cleaned and disinfected as its not fair she should have to clean up due to the idiotis next door! grrr!


Nice start to your day and a half off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On a happier note, we have a few souvenirs
> 
> The Brie was on special offer and didn't give us much choice about taking it. It's on the ripe side of ripe and would probably have travelled on its own if left much longer.
> View attachment 193687
> 
> Guess what we're having for tea


Oh, goodness, I feel quite faint! 
Glad you had such a productive voyage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> baked beans?


Don't be silly! 
Firstly, that's substrate and secondly, it's France we're talking about. 
So my guess.
Horse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm still waiting on card fillers
> 
> 
> hope you're day has been good


Splendid.
Up working in the lab.
One of the neighbours has broken the tap on the terrace, the one The Todge likes to sit under in summer. 
They're all blaming each other (same family), but as long as it's replaced by spring it's fine.
I'll keep knocking on the door of the apartment that backs onto the terrace and get them to give me buckets of water.
If I do it enough, they'll fix the tap.
Neighbours, eh ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite like Calais.
> Points for the cheese.
> You should be about home by the time I post this.


I was home when I posted that cheese picture. On my second mug of tea 

Saw the end of the rugby - good to watch England beat Australia - for the 4th time this year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was home when I posted that cheese picture. On my second mug of tea
> 
> Saw the end of the rugby - good to watch England beat Australia - for the 4th time this year


Glad you're back safely and loaded down. 
Yes, how long is it since the English beat the Aussies that often in one year ?
Probably never!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I've always got a pink film on my front wheels


Brake dust


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> so i come to find blood all up my close, and a broken bottle along with a lad who's clearly out of it. grrr!!!
> so off i go to clean up .
> 
> on the plus side i got a card form noel
> 
> View attachment 193677
> 
> 
> 
> fankooo mom



I love that kokopelli turtle card!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Brake dust


Good afternoon, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Ed!


Good afternoon.
Just getting a late start on our weekend activities. Shopping, lunch, etc.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I love that kokopelli turtle card!


So do I. Mine arrived today. Thank you Noël @@aztortmom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I love that kokopelli turtle card!


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Lovely, isn't it ?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> So do I. Mine arrived today. Thank you Noël @@aztortmom



Darn! I only make one trip into town a week. That means I have to wait a whole week to see what's in my post office box.


----------



## JoesMum

I love your card too @Yvonne G. I just need to know the American names for the birds... I see some sort of t i t (swear filter spacing) and a kind of woodpecker, but the bird-watcher in me says they must be based on real ones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I love your card too @Yvonne G. I just need to know the American names for the birds... I see some sort of t i t (swear filter spacing) and a kind of woodpecker, but the bird-watcher in me says they must be based on real ones
> View attachment 193689


Very nice! 
I love these cards!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I love your card too @Yvonne G. I just need to know the American names for the birds... I see some sort of t i t (swear filter spacing) and a kind of woodpecker, but the bird-watcher in me says they must be based on real ones
> View attachment 193689



Yeah, it just says "Backyard Birds" on the back of the card. The card I sent with the red birds on it says on the back "Cardinals Consorting". Too bad he didn't I.D. all the cards.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan.


Good afternoon! Its break time! 
Work is busy today. Sucks because I have homework to do. ALOT of homework


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good afternoon! Its break time!
> Work is busy today. Sucks because I have homework to do. ALOT of homework


Oh, dear.
At least if it's busy the time should pass a bit quicker.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, it just says "Backyard Birds" on the back of the card. The card I sent with the red birds on it says on the back "Cardinals Consorting". Too bad he didn't I.D. all the cards.


Research time! And I know you're western not eastern, but this is a start


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Research time! And I know you're western not eastern, but this is a start
> View attachment 193691


Ah, but the artist, Charley Harper, lived in Ohio. I probably have the right book


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> At least if it's busy the time should pass a bit quicker.


Nope  not at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ah, but the artist, Charley Harper, lived in Ohio. I probably have the right book


Should be very interesting, whatever the result.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Nope  not at all


Oh.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Nope  not at all


Oh dear


----------



## Slow and steady

Hi all! I don't mean to butt in, but I just wanted to say hello, and post a quick pic. I'm Dave, and Ed (Zeropilot) recently placed a little Cherryhead with me. I just wanted to report that he/she/shim is doing great. Thanks Ed for getting back to me, I'm really pleased with this little tyke:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Greetings, Dave and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
Ed warned us of your possible arrival.
Don't consider it butting in.
We all love a nice butt.
Grab an armadillo to sit on, but ensure it's clear of hedgehogs, relax and our One-legged Pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice.
She's beautiful. Or he's handsome.( your cherryhead, not the One -legged pirate). 
Heard her story and would be very interested to watch her develop in your care.
Thanks for taking her in!
Got any carrots ?


----------



## JoesMum

Slow and steady said:


> Hi all! I don't mean to butt in, but I just wanted to say hello, and post a quick pic. I'm Dave, and Ed (Zeropilot) recently placed a little Cherryhead with me. I just wanted to report that he/she/shim is doing great. Thanks Ed for getting back to me, I'm really pleased with this little tyke:
> 
> View attachment 193692


Hello and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room, Dave. I'm Linda and live in Kent in the South East of England 

We can't guarantee to talk sense all (any?) of the time, but we're a friendly bunch. (The wool spider gets a bit huffy if her web knitting is tangled, and Adam sometimes gets in a mood when his cheese supply runs short, but we cope  )

We offer an international translation service when the language we share fails to be understood due to geographic differences  We've been learning lots about each other's countries 

Relax and enjoy


----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys! Just jumping in to say hi and let you know that I'm still around just not that much, literally "stealing precious minutes to get on TFO. Hate to miss out on holiday cards! That would have been sooooo much fun! But at least i can read some of your comments which gives me some sense of "spiritual participation". To those who celebratedThanksgiving, I hope you had a nice one. Now off to Christmas. I was going to get out Christmas decorations and put them up this w/e but it's raining. Plus I have to work anyway to turn in some documents by Monday. I have a new phone, my husband upgraded our iphones, so I now have functional email on my mobile device. The other one was not sending out messages so that a relief bcs for me sitting at my desk top is a luxury that I just can not afford, always on the GO! But overall doing ok, and this year my husband gets the "big presents" for the boys meaning only one-but big present under the tree so I don't have worry about holiday shopping. I never go crazy about that any way but now is even better! No present shopping at all! Awesome!!! I miss chatting with you guys, but... one of these days! Hope everyone and your torts are well. Thinking of my TFO Friends often and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Just jumping in to say hi and let you know that I'm still around just not that much, literally "stealing precious minutes to get on TFO. Hate to miss out on holiday cards! That would have been sooooo much fun! But at least i can read some of your comments which gives me some sense of "spiritual participation". To those who celebratedThanksgiving, I hope you had a nice one. Now off to Christmas. I was going to get out Christmas decorations and put them up this w/e but it's raining. Plus I have to work anyway to turn in some documents by Monday. I have a new phone, my husband upgraded our iphones, so I now have functional email on my mobile device. The other one was not sending out messages so that a relief bcs for me sitting at my desk top is a luxury that I just can not afford, always on the GO! But overall doing ok, and this year my husband gets the "big presents" for the boys meaning only one-but big present under the tree so I don't have worry about holiday shopping. I never go crazy about that any way but now is even better! No present shopping at all! Awesome!!! I miss chatting with you guys, but... one of these days! Hope everyone and your torts are well. Thinking of my TFO Friends often and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend


It's not too late join in with the cards if you want to!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys! Just jumping in to say hi and let you know that I'm still around just not that much, literally "stealing precious minutes to get on TFO. Hate to miss out on holiday cards! That would have been sooooo much fun! But at least i can read some of your comments which gives me some sense of "spiritual participation". To those who celebratedThanksgiving, I hope you had a nice one. Now off to Christmas. I was going to get out Christmas decorations and put them up this w/e but it's raining. Plus I have to work anyway to turn in some documents by Monday. I have a new phone, my husband upgraded our iphones, so I now have functional email on my mobile device. The other one was not sending out messages so that a relief bcs for me sitting at my desk top is a luxury that I just can not afford, always on the GO! But overall doing ok, and this year my husband gets the "big presents" for the boys meaning only one-but big present under the tree so I don't have worry about holiday shopping. I never go crazy about that any way but now is even better! No present shopping at all! Awesome!!! I miss chatting with you guys, but... one of these days! Hope everyone and your torts are well. Thinking of my TFO Friends often and wishing everyone a wonderful weekend


Miss you, too, Cousin! 
Thanks for popping by, glad to hear you're well, if rather busy.
Raining here, too, but we need it.
Have a great weekend yourself and try to visit again soon.
Your armadillo has been missing you, as well.


----------



## JoesMum

I have done my research


Own knowledge identified 
woodpecker, nuthatch, wren, t i t/chickadee 

Bird book helped with 
Red bellied woodpecker, 
White breasted nuthatch
Black capped chickadee

Which left the wren. Hmm. I then discovered the Charley Harper website which confirmed the first three. But the wren...

His pictures of identified Carolina Wrens don't have multiple eyestripes, but if you look at photos of them then they are there sort of. Not very happy with this, but I've been through the other wrens and ruled them out, so I'm going to have to settle for Carolina Wren. 

I have fallen in love with his work. He was clearly a keen observer of wildlife


----------



## Squirt16

Hello all, i thought it'd be nice to update you all , I brought a 12 week old common musk turtle !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have done my research
> View attachment 193694
> 
> Own knowledge identified
> woodpecker, nuthatch, wren, t i t/chickadee
> 
> Bird book helped with
> Red bellied woodpecker,
> White breasted nuthatch
> Black capped chickadee
> 
> Which left the wren. Hmm. I then discovered the Charley Harper website which confirmed the first three. But the wren...
> 
> His pictures of identified Carolina Wrens don't have multiple eyestripes, but if you look at photos of them then they are there sort of. Not very happy with this, but I've been through the other wrens and ruled them out, so I'm going to have to settle for Carolina Wren.
> 
> I have fallen in love with his work. He was clearly a keen observer of wildlife


Jolly good work. 
I love a nice bit of research.
Inspiring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Hello all, i thought it'd be nice to update you all , I brought a 12 week old common musk turtle !!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello, and nice to see you. (in the dark by jellyfish light. )
Photos would be great if you can manage it.
We'd love to see him/her.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hello, and nice to see you. (in the dark by jellyfish light. )
> Photos would be great if you can manage it.
> We'd love to see him/her.


Will show you pictures when set up is finished, I don't have anything in it currently


----------



## Squirt16

Squirt16 said:


> Will show you pictures when set up is finished, I don't have anything in it currently


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> Up working in the lab.
> One of the neighbours has broken the tap on the terrace, the one The Todge likes to sit under in summer.
> They're all blaming each other (same family), but as long as it's replaced by spring it's fine.
> I'll keep knocking on the door of the apartment that backs onto the terrace and get them to give me buckets of water.
> If I do it enough, they'll fix the tap.
> Neighbours, eh ?




booo!!  good idea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Will show you pictures when set up is finished, I don't have anything in it currently


Look forward to it.
You mean you haven't got the turtle yet ?
Bea @Moozillion has a lovely turtle called Jacques Cousteau, but he's a mud turtle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
Can't access the picture, can only see the thumbnail. 
So where's he living if the enclosure isn't finished ?


----------



## johnandjade

Slow and steady said:


> Hi all! I don't mean to butt in, but I just wanted to say hello, and post a quick pic. I'm Dave, and Ed (Zeropilot) recently placed a little Cherryhead with me. I just wanted to report that he/she/shim is doing great. Thanks Ed for getting back to me, I'm really pleased with this little tyke:
> 
> View attachment 193692




hi dave


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> booo!!  good idea


Good evening, John.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Can't access the picture, can only see the thumbnail.
> So where's he living if the enclosure isn't finished ?


Currently in it, only brought him home about an hour ago the waters all filtered and stuff and heated to the right temp just doesn't have his gravel and plants yet


----------



## Pearly

Slow and steady said:


> Hi all! I don't mean to butt in, but I just wanted to say hello, and post a quick pic. I'm Dave, and Ed (Zeropilot) recently placed a little Cherryhead with me. I just wanted to report that he/she/shim is doing great. Thanks Ed for getting back to me, I'm really pleased with this little tyke:
> 
> View attachment 193692


Hi Dave and welcome from Texas. I also have a "cherry", "shim" (love how you did that!!!) was supposedly hatched as a boy. We'll see. Hope you enjoy the forum, probably all the info you need to raise healthy/happy tort can be found right here. Plus a bonus, you make great friends in the process. Have fun, share, learn, let us learn from you. Great to have you on TFO!


----------



## johnandjade

time for tea and rubbish tv, hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good afternoon, Noel!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> time for tea and rubbish tv, hope you all have a great weekend


We're eating cheese, drinking wine and are watching Strictly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Currently in it, only brought him home about an hour ago the waters all filtered and stuff and heated to the right temp just doesn't have his gravel and plants yet


Splendid! 
Good job and wish you all the best together!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time for tea and rubbish tv, hope you all have a great weekend


Yep, but good TV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're eating cheese, drinking wine and are watching Strictly


Well, two out of three ain't bad...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student cancelled so I'm free for the evening.
Doctor Who Confidential, I feel. 
(sort of a making of program.)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, two out of three ain't bad...........


Compromise for daughter putting up with West Ham v Arsenal beforehand. Arsenal, her brother's team, won 5-1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Compromise for daughter putting up with West Ham v Arsenal beforehand. Arsenal, her brother's team, won 5-1.


Just finished listening to Leeds vs Villa.
I'm a Leeds fan and we've had a pretty torrid time the last few years, but better this year and now fourth in the table after a 2-0 win.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> It's not too late join in with the cards if you want to!


I wish! I just always seem to run out of my hours. Every day of every week. When i first joined in I was still recovering from 2 big surgeries on my R leg, couldn't walk, couldn't drive, had lots of time on my hands, couldn't work or do much in my house. Then my leg healed (almost!) and I got a job and didn't take long bfr i was in full swing, just not nearly as efficient as I've been which is frustrating, but I'm grateful for everything i have so really can't complain. I haven't had the time to do the cards in several years. Used to send out around 100 of them (or little over) and loved doing it. It was part of my getting into the christmas spirit. I love all about the cards, the colors, the messages on them, the fact that people took time to remember me... I just know I am not going to be able to reciprocate so few years ago told my friends and family out of town that the best/only way to keep in touch now and for next few yrs (till my kids become more independent) is either via email, phone, text message, whats app, fb messenger, which are ones that have proven to work well for me. One of these days I'll join in all the fun, calendar contest, card/gift exchange etc until then I'll be present in spirit amongst you Guys


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> Good job and wish you all the best together!


It's my boyfriends Christmas present, just keeping it here until Xmas


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> so i come to find blood all up my close, and a broken bottle along with a lad who's clearly out of it. grrr!!!
> so off i go to clean up .
> 
> on the plus side i got a card form noel
> 
> View attachment 193677
> 
> 
> 
> fankooo mom


You are welcome John


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Noel!


Hi Adam


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> It's my boyfriends Christmas present, just keeping it here until Xmas


Ah, I see.
Golly, that's going to be quite a surprise for him! 
Lucky chap. 
(as long as he wants a turtle! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193698


Hmmm......
wifey has a jumper like this.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Miss you, too, Cousin!
> Thanks for popping by, glad to hear you're well, if rather busy.
> Raining here, too, but we need it.
> Have a great weekend yourself and try to visit again soon.
> Your armadillo has been missing you, as well.


Hey Cousin! I've been around long enough to see your reply and to reply to it!!!! How about that???!!! Thanks for your understanding, Adam. I'm getting ready for work now. Only one client, but then the rest if the weekend on my computer, bleeeehhhh!!!! I need to pick up speed on documentation, and it's coming, slowly. I just don't like to "cut corners", you know: "doing the 1/2a**job" is not something I have been good at for 50 yrs so it's a habit. On the other hand being thorough and assuring good follow through means keeping patients safe...anyway, Dear Cousin, I'll be popping in and out meanwhile if anyone needs to contact me or ask question just do it on my private phone/text, chat, email.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Cousin! I've been around long enough to see your reply and to reply to it!!!! How about that???!!! Thanks for your understanding, Adam. I'm getting ready for work now. Only one client, but then the rest if the weekend on my computer, bleeeehhhh!!!! I need to pick up speed on documentation, and it's coming, slowly. I just don't like to "cut corners", you know: "doing the 1/2a**job" is not something I have been good at for 50 yrs so it's a habit. On the other hand being thorough and assuring good follow through means keeping patients safe...anyway, Dear Cousin, I'll be popping in and out meanwhile if anyone needs to contact me or ask question just do it on my private phone/text, chat, email.


Quite right.
If a job's worth doing it's worth doing well.
But probably tomorrow.
Will stay in touch, and look forward to your popping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi dave


Do you know something about Dave that we don't ?
You didn't give the poor chap a like on his first post with a photo of the Cherryhead.
Is Dave naughty ?


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> I wish! I just always seem to run out of my hours. Every day of every week. When i first joined in I was still recovering from 2 big surgeries on my R leg, couldn't walk, couldn't drive, had lots of time on my hands, couldn't work or do much in my house. Then my leg healed (almost!) and I got a job and didn't take long bfr i was in full swing, just not nearly as efficient as I've been which is frustrating, but I'm grateful for everything i have so really can't complain. I haven't had the time to do the cards in several years. Used to send out around 100 of them (or little over) and loved doing it. It was part of my getting into the christmas spirit. I love all about the cards, the colors, the messages on them, the fact that people took time to remember me... I just know I am not going to be able to reciprocate so few years ago told my friends and family out of town that the best/only way to keep in touch now and for next few yrs (till my kids become more independent) is either via email, phone, text message, whats app, fb messenger, which are ones that have proven to work well for me. One of these days I'll join in all the fun, calendar contest, card/gift exchange etc until then I'll be present in spirit amongst you Guys


If you would like to receive a card then just let me have your address. I don't expect ANYTHING in return, but I do have a rather nice card specially created for TFO (and a USA stamp because I bought too many by mistake  ) going spare and I'd love you to have it


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I love your card too @Yvonne G. I just need to know the American names for the birds... I see some sort of t i t (swear filter spacing) and a kind of woodpecker, but the bird-watcher in me says they must be based on real ones
> View attachment 193689


Lovely! My guess, going clockwise is: Ladder backed Woodpecker (yes, that's a real bird name), Nuthatch (they can run up and down tree trunks as if it was ground!), House Wren and bottommost may be a Chickadee. I, too, am a bird lover!


----------



## Moozillion

ADORABLE!!!!  The musk and mud turtle babies are SOOOOOO tiny!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Lovely! My guess, going clockwise is: Ladder backed Woodpecker (yes, that's a real bird name), Nuthatch (they can run up and down tree trunks as if it was ground!), House Wren and bottommost may be a Chickadee. I, too, am a bird lover!


Good evening, Bea! 
Woodpeckers are different in the UK , though there are several species and I've not seen one here.
The nuthatch is much the same. very shy birds. 
And the wren also, more common than the nuthatch but quite difficult to spot. 
Lots of types of t i ts in the UK. 
I love birds, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm glad you stopped in Dave. @Slow and steady 
Hopefully you'll consider stopping in regularly.
We're all freinds here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Ewa.
I've missed you being here.
I thought about you when I had that cute Cherryhead in my care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm glad you stopped in Dave. @Slow and steady
> Hopefully you'll consider stopping in regularly.
> We're all freinds here.


Perhaps an armadillo bit him.
I'm glad he popped in, shows him to be a man of his word.
But I guess it can all seem a bit much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Slow and steady said:


> Hi all! I don't mean to butt in, but I just wanted to say hello, and post a quick pic. I'm Dave, and Ed (Zeropilot) recently placed a little Cherryhead with me. I just wanted to report that he/she/shim is doing great. Thanks Ed for getting back to me, I'm really pleased with this little tyke:
> 
> View attachment 193692


You seem like a great young man.
I'll keep you in mind in the future, too.
Nice meeting you.
As well as @cuco de cuba
Although if you decide to stop here regularly, you'll fit right in!


----------



## Moozillion

We've had a lovely if exhausting day.

Hubby is a professional photographer and I sometimes function as his assistant on a shoot. Today was "pictures with Santa" at a local doctor's office. We did the Santa shoot for them last year as well. The clinic is a Pediatric Neurobehavioral clinic. All the children there (from 6 months -18 years old) have some sort of serious neuro behavioral problem which prevents them from being able to to out to a shopping mall for pictures with Santa, which is what everyone else does. Most of the children have autism of varying degrees, many have multiple problems- some are even nonverbal. The clinic is a familiar place for them to come, and Saturday is a quiet day since the clinic is usually closed. The head doctor and 6+ of her therapists were there to help out with the kids. We hang a Christmassy backdrop and a professional Santa (complete with jingle bells) comes in for the pictures. The families are scheduled to arrive in 10-15 minute segments to keep the stimulation at a minimum for the kids. 

Hubby and Santa more than earn their keep. The kids are overly active, some are fearful and difficult to soothe, distractible etc, but generally have some knowledge of Christmas and special people like Santa. The families also bring their non-disabled children as well. What is so important to them is that their disabled child be INCLUDED in family photos, which is nearly impossible under routine studio conditions. Hubby has to be quick to sometimes catch an anxious, non-verbal, autistic child who just happens to glance briefly at the camera or smile furtively. When parents see photos of their family and the "special" child looks GOOD they sometimes get tearful with gratitude. Some have told us these are the ONLY decent photos they have EVER gotten of their disabled child. It is a very humbling experience.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps an armadillo bit him.
> I'm glad he popped in, shows him to be a man of his word.
> But I guess it can all seem a bit much.


The CDR might seem a little odd in the beginning?
And also us that are hiding inside of it?


----------



## Moozillion

I have discovered that my mud turtle, who I have allowed to become a picky eater, likes raw scallops!  The fellow behind the counter at the seafood section of our grocery store was a little puzzled when i told him I wanted 1 small scallop. When I explained about my turtle, he thought it was great fun!!!!  And Jacques GOBBLED up his scallop bits and sniffed around for more!  Happy turtle mom!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193698


 TEE HEE HEE


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The remains seven tortoises are all doing well. Still separated 4 and 3. The confirmed new male has confirmed one of the others as female. Because I caught them in a tender moment this morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
Kelly wants to go eat sushi.


----------



## spud's_mum

Good evening everybody 

I've been very busy lately. I went to a youtuber awards ceremony and met some of my favourite youtubers and then I met my internet friends.

One of the friends had arranged for all the Harrison Webb fans to meet up and make friends. We tweeted Harrison where we were and he came along to surprise us and ended up staying with us all day. Anderson even came along (he didn't stay long as he was ill). After a very long day, we watched the sunset and headed home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We've had a lovely if exhausting day.
> 
> Hubby is a professional photographer and I sometimes function as his assistant on a shoot. Today was "pictures with Santa" at a local doctor's office. We did the Santa shoot for them last year as well. The clinic is a Pediatric Neurobehavioral clinic. All the children there (from 6 months -18 years old) have some sort of serious neuro behavioral problem which prevents them from being able to to out to a shopping mall for pictures with Santa, which is what everyone else does. Most of the children have autism of varying degrees, many have multiple problems- some are even nonverbal. The clinic is a familiar place for them to come, and Saturday is a quiet day since the clinic is usually closed. The head doctor and 6+ of her therapists were there to help out with the kids. We hang a Christmassy backdrop and a professional Santa (complete with jingle bells) comes in for the pictures. The families are scheduled to arrive in 10-15 minute segments to keep the stimulation at a minimum for the kids.
> 
> Hubby and Santa more than earn their keep. The kids are overly active, some are fearful and difficult to soothe, distractible etc, but generally have some knowledge of Christmas and special people like Santa. The families also bring their non-disabled children as well. What is so important to them is that their disabled child be INCLUDED in family photos, which is nearly impossible under routine studio conditions. Hubby has to be quick to sometimes catch an anxious, non-verbal, autistic child who just happens to glance briefly at the camera or smile furtively. When parents see photos of their family and the "special" child looks GOOD they sometimes get tearful with gratitude. Some have told us these are the ONLY decent photos they have EVER gotten of their disabled child. It is a very humbling experience.


I remember this from last year.
A really lovely thing to do. 
Smashing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The CDR might seem a little odd in the beginning?
> And also us that are hiding inside of it?


Wot ?
Odd ?
Us ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have discovered that my mud turtle, who I have allowed to become a picky eater, likes raw scallops!  The fellow behind the counter at the seafood section of our grocery store was a little puzzled when i told him I wanted 1 small scallop. When I explained about my turtle, he thought it was great fun!!!!  And Jacques GOBBLED up his scallop bits and sniffed around for more!  Happy turtle mom!


Good for Jacques!
And good for Mr. Seafood Man, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The remains seven tortoises are all doing well. Still separated 4 and 3. The confirmed new male has confirmed one of the others as female. Because I caught them in a tender moment this morning.


At it already! 
Clearly settling in okay. 
Glad they're doing well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night gang.
> Kelly wants to go eat sushi.


Night, Night, Ed. 
Enjoy your sushi.


----------



## Moozillion

We have friends coming over to watch the football game tomorrow afternoon, and when it gets chilly then I feel like cooking chili!!  Off to tend the bubbling pot!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kellys still in the shower.
It took her 20 minutes to get in there.
It'll be another 45 minutes now.
Maybe we'll be there in time for breakfast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Good evening everybody
> 
> I've been very busy lately. I went to a youtuber awards ceremony and met some of my favourite youtubers and then I met my internet friends.
> 
> One of the friends had arranged for all the Harrison Webb fans to meet up and make friends. We tweeted Harrison where we were and he came along to surprise us and ended up staying with us all day. Anderson even came along (he didn't stay long as he was ill). After a very long day, we watched the sunset and headed home.
> View attachment 193712


Nice to here you had a splendid day. 
Lovely sunset, too. 
Missed you around here.
How are Spud , Monty and the gerbils ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We have friends coming over to watch the football game tomorrow afternoon, and when it gets chilly then I feel like cooking chili!!  Off to tend the bubbling pot!


Chili! 
Yuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kellys still in the shower.
> It took her 20 minutes to get in there.
> It'll be another 45 minutes now.
> Maybe we'll be there in time for breakfast.


wifey's not too bad in the shower.
But putting on her warpaint takes forever. 
Goodness.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kellys still in the shower.
> It took her 20 minutes to get in there.
> It'll be another 45 minutes now.
> Maybe we'll be there in time for breakfast.



How is sushi with OJ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Feeling a bit strange.
Early night for me. 
See you in the morning Roommates.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
Ate too much.
Paid too much.
But it was good.
See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember this from last year.
> A really lovely thing to do.
> Smashing.


Thank you. It's one of our favorite things to do.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feeling a bit strange.
> Early night for me.
> See you in the morning Roommates.


Sleep well, Adam!  Hopefully a good rest will have you feeling better!


----------



## Slow and steady

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm glad you stopped in Dave. @Slow and steady
> Hopefully you'll consider stopping in regularly.
> We're all freinds here.



Seems like a fun crowd in here, I'll check in time and again. Truth told, I'm not much for spending time on my laptop, as my job doesn't really call for me to be at a desk, and when it does, it's every third day. I'm also still trying to figure out forum "rules of play"; differentiating being liked, tagged, quoted, when to like someone, and so on. Like anything else in life, there's a learning curve, and I'll find myself somewhere on it.
Congrats on sexing two of your new torts, Ed.


----------



## JoesMum

Slow and steady said:


> Seems like a fun crowd in here, I'll check in time and again. Truth told, I'm not much for spending time on my laptop, as my job doesn't really call for me to be at a desk, and when it does, it's every third day. I'm also still trying to figure out forum "rules of play"; differentiating being liked, tagged, quoted, when to like someone, and so on. Like anything else in life, there's a learning curve, and I'll find myself somewhere on it.
> Congrats on sexing two of your new torts, Ed.


The only rules you need to be concerned about are
- don't be mean to people
- stay on topic in other people's threads

The topic in the CDR changes constantly so whatever you say will be on topic regardless of whether it actually makes sense to you or not


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Good evening everybody
> 
> I've been very busy lately. I went to a youtuber awards ceremony and met some of my favourite youtubers and then I met my internet friends.
> 
> One of the friends had arranged for all the Harrison Webb fans to meet up and make friends. We tweeted Harrison where we were and he came along to surprise us and ended up staying with us all day. Anderson even came along (he didn't stay long as he was ill). After a very long day, we watched the sunset and headed home.
> View attachment 193712


Hello. Good to see you again  I'm glad you had a good time 

Are you and your zoo nearly ready for Christmas?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> We've had a lovely if exhausting day.
> 
> Hubby is a professional photographer and I sometimes function as his assistant on a shoot. Today was "pictures with Santa" at a local doctor's office. We did the Santa shoot for them last year as well. The clinic is a Pediatric Neurobehavioral clinic. All the children there (from 6 months -18 years old) have some sort of serious neuro behavioral problem which prevents them from being able to to out to a shopping mall for pictures with Santa, which is what everyone else does. Most of the children have autism of varying degrees, many have multiple problems- some are even nonverbal. The clinic is a familiar place for them to come, and Saturday is a quiet day since the clinic is usually closed. The head doctor and 6+ of her therapists were there to help out with the kids. We hang a Christmassy backdrop and a professional Santa (complete with jingle bells) comes in for the pictures. The families are scheduled to arrive in 10-15 minute segments to keep the stimulation at a minimum for the kids.
> 
> Hubby and Santa more than earn their keep. The kids are overly active, some are fearful and difficult to soothe, distractible etc, but generally have some knowledge of Christmas and special people like Santa. The families also bring their non-disabled children as well. What is so important to them is that their disabled child be INCLUDED in family photos, which is nearly impossible under routine studio conditions. Hubby has to be quick to sometimes catch an anxious, non-verbal, autistic child who just happens to glance briefly at the camera or smile furtively. When parents see photos of their family and the "special" child looks GOOD they sometimes get tearful with gratitude. Some have told us these are the ONLY decent photos they have EVER gotten of their disabled child. It is a very humbling experience.


Well done to all involved. Things like this are hard work, but so rewarding


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

The frost is back, but the sun is out 

Decorating for Christmas here means emptying our bedroom so the painter can start work next week. There's work to be done


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to here you had a splendid day.
> Lovely sunset, too.
> Missed you around here.
> How are Spud , Monty and the gerbils ?


They're all good 

We bought a new rug yesterday and Monty loves it and was rolling around on it getting very excited. I cleaned pip and squeak out yesterday and they have already destroyed the cage... And spud is wasting so much that I'm struggling to keep up as there are no weeds outside anymore! 

How are you?


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Hello. Good to see you again  I'm glad you had a good time
> 
> Are you and your zoo nearly ready for Christmas?


Hello! I went to the pet shop yesterday but was very disappointed that they didn't have any Christmas ornaments for the pets so I'll have to make a trip to pets at home instead. I did get some Christmas lights to put around the gerbil cage though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> Ate too much.
> Paid too much.
> But it was good.
> See y'all tomorrow.


Glad you enjoyed it.
At least your wallet was lighter. 
See you in a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sleep well, Adam!  Hopefully a good rest will have you feeling better!


Thanks, Mooz! 
Feeling fine this morning.
Though was woken up by another piece of ceiling falling down.
Don't understand it, thought I'd got everything properly fixed. 
Oh, well more work for me.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Mooz!
> Feeling fine this morning.
> Though was woken up by another piece of ceiling falling down.
> Don't understand it, thought I'd got everything properly fixed.
> Oh, well more work for me.


Ceiling plaster is difficult to fix  

From previous experience it seems that only taking the whole lot down an d completely redoing it ever works 

Could you get plasterboard and put up a false ceiling?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Slow and steady said:


> Seems like a fun crowd in here, I'll check in time and again. Truth told, I'm not much for spending time on my laptop, as my job doesn't really call for me to be at a desk, and when it does, it's every third day. I'm also still trying to figure out forum "rules of play"; differentiating being liked, tagged, quoted, when to like someone, and so on. Like anything else in life, there's a learning curve, and I'll find myself somewhere on it.
> Congrats on sexing two of your new torts, Ed.


It's easy after a while.
Don't worry, I fell off the learning curve even though it's not very steep.
But wifey caught me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> The frost is back, but the sun is out
> 
> Decorating for Christmas here means emptying our bedroom so the painter can start work next week. There's work to be done


Good morning, Linda! 
Seems like I'll be redecorating wifey's living room.
The whole ceilings bulging downwards, i think my terrace is collapsing.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Seems like I'll be redecorating wifey's living room.
> The whole ceilings bulging downwards, i think my terrace is collapsing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> They're all good
> 
> We bought a new rug yesterday and Monty loves it and was rolling around on it getting very excited. I cleaned pip and squeak out yesterday and they have already destroyed the cage... And spud is wasting so much that I'm struggling to keep up as there are no weeds outside anymore!
> 
> How are you?


Splendid. 
Tidgy is loving her winter routine, wifey is eating well, and I'm very happy doing some research and repairing roofs and ceilings. 
And preparing for Christmas, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello! I went to the pet shop yesterday but was very disappointed that they didn't have any Christmas ornaments for the pets so I'll have to make a trip to pets at home instead. I did get some Christmas lights to put around the gerbil cage though


I'll make Tidgy some ornaments.
This is a good idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ceiling plaster is difficult to fix
> 
> From previous experience it seems that only taking the whole lot down an d completely redoing it ever works
> 
> Could you get plasterboard and put up a false ceiling?


We've thought of the false ceiling and may do that, but I think the entire terrace, our flat roof, needs replacing.
Will cost a fortune.
At least the bits I repaired stayed up, it's a new bit.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> We've had a lovely if exhausting day.
> 
> Hubby is a professional photographer and I sometimes function as his assistant on a shoot. Today was "pictures with Santa" at a local doctor's office. We did the Santa shoot for them last year as well. The clinic is a Pediatric Neurobehavioral clinic. All the children there (from 6 months -18 years old) have some sort of serious neuro behavioral problem which prevents them from being able to to out to a shopping mall for pictures with Santa, which is what everyone else does. Most of the children have autism of varying degrees, many have multiple problems- some are even nonverbal. The clinic is a familiar place for them to come, and Saturday is a quiet day since the clinic is usually closed. The head doctor and 6+ of her therapists were there to help out with the kids. We hang a Christmassy backdrop and a professional Santa (complete with jingle bells) comes in for the pictures. The families are scheduled to arrive in 10-15 minute segments to keep the stimulation at a minimum for the kids.
> 
> Hubby and Santa more than earn their keep. The kids are overly active, some are fearful and difficult to soothe, distractible etc, but generally have some knowledge of Christmas and special people like Santa. The families also bring their non-disabled children as well. What is so important to them is that their disabled child be INCLUDED in family photos, which is nearly impossible under routine studio conditions. Hubby has to be quick to sometimes catch an anxious, non-verbal, autistic child who just happens to glance briefly at the camera or smile furtively. When parents see photos of their family and the "special" child looks GOOD they sometimes get tearful with gratitude. Some have told us these are the ONLY decent photos they have EVER gotten of their disabled child. It is a very humbling experience.


Hi Bea! It's amazing what you did for those kids and their parents. I can imagine how exhausting this was, but really those photos will be treasured. 

I wanted to go into professional photography at one point. Such a competitive business though and my talent is limited. Greetings to your husband.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've thought of the false ceiling and may do that, but I think the entire terrace, our flat roof, needs replacing.
> Will cost a fortune.
> At least the bits I repaired stayed up, it's a new bit.


Sorry to hear about your 'ruff' situation, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Slow and steady said:


> Hi all! I don't mean to butt in, but I just wanted to say hello, and post a quick pic. I'm Dave, and Ed (Zeropilot) recently placed a little Cherryhead with me. I just wanted to report that he/she/shim is doing great. Thanks Ed for getting back to me, I'm really pleased with this little tyke:
> 
> View attachment 193692


Cute little Cherryhead. Welcome, Dave!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Mooz!
> Feeling fine this morning.
> Though was woken up by another piece of ceiling falling down.
> Don't understand it, thought I'd got everything properly fixed.
> Oh, well more work for me.




oh my! hope no one or nothing is damaged??


----------



## Kristoff

Wishing everyone across the room a happy Sunday! 
MIL visit is done. Phew. Husband has a headache, so he's exceedingly boring right now: he doesn't want to watch anything, or drink anything. He doesn't even want more coffee!  That leaves me with my manuscript.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! sunday, the day of rest  

and with it brings the opening of door number 4 ! 

.....lets see what we have here.... 

it's only the wombles!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone across the room a happy Sunday!
> MIL visit is done. Phew. Husband has a headache, so he's exceedingly boring right now: he doesn't want to watch anything, or drink anything. He doesn't even want more coffee!  That leaves me with my manuscript.




'allo !! (waves) 

1120 here, just watching kids animated films. rolls with bacon, egg, brown sauce and pepper when jade finally wakes up.... hopefully soon i'm a hungry boy. 


have a lazy day, put your feet up


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! sunday, the day of rest
> 
> and with it brings the opening of door number 4 !
> 
> .....lets see what we have here....
> 
> it's only the wombles!!


Oh well done. The Wombles feat. Wizzard 

Child of the 70s that I am (OK I was born in 64, but you know what I mean) that takes me right back 

Music of the 70s was mostly rubbish, apart from the Christmas classics 

I missed yesterday's advent calendar... must go back a few pages 

EDIT

Oh it was just a door, not a tune... I did see it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sorry to hear about your 'ruff' situation, Adam!


Good afternoon, Lena.
I'm sure I'll get it fixed.
And we'll all live happily ever rafter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my! hope no one or nothing is damaged??


Only my pride.
And the ceiling, of course.
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone across the room a happy Sunday!
> MIL visit is done. Phew. Husband has a headache, so he's exceedingly boring right now: he doesn't want to watch anything, or drink anything. He doesn't even want more coffee!  That leaves me with my manuscript.


Offer him cheese.
Never fails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! sunday, the day of rest
> 
> and with it brings the opening of door number 4 !
> 
> .....lets see what we have here....
> 
> it's only the wombles!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A classic if ever there was one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 'allo !! (waves)
> 
> 1120 here, just watching kids animated films. rolls with bacon, egg, brown sauce and pepper when jade finally wakes up.... hopefully soon i'm a hungry boy.
> 
> 
> have a lazy day, put your feet up


wifey also still asleep.
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh well done. The Wombles feat. Wizzard
> 
> Child of the 70s that I am (OK I was born in 64, but you know what I mean) that takes me right back
> 
> Music of the 70s was mostly rubbish, apart from the Christmas classics
> 
> I missed yesterday's advent calendar... must go back a few pages
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Oh it was just a door, not a tune... I did see it.


I loved glam rock! 
And the Wombles are brilliant!
Had their music playing as people went in for dinner at my wedding.
And the Doctor Who theme, of course.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh well done. The Wombles feat. Wizzard
> 
> Child of the 70s that I am (OK I was born in 64, but you know what I mean) that takes me right back
> 
> Music of the 70s was mostly rubbish, apart from the Christmas classics
> 
> I missed yesterday's advent calendar... must go back a few pages
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Oh it was just a door, not a tune... I did see it.




a little further back, there is one 

afternoon mum


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A classic if ever there was one.




thought you'd like  

afternoon guv


----------



## johnandjade

jades finally awake. breakfast time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades finally awake. breakfast time


wifey still abed. 
Tidgy and I have had breakfast.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey still abed.
> Tidgy and I have had breakfast.




any plans for today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> any plans for today?


wifey just got up.
Tidying up after last night's events, then Zacariah coming to play blind man's buff.
Hopefully also watch the series finale of "Class", the Doctor Who spin off.
And then Episode of the Day is "Frontier in Space" episode 2.
Episode, then episode with commentary and finally episode with info text. 
You ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey just got up.
> Tidying up after last night's events, then Zacariah coming to play blind man's buff.
> Hopefully also watch the series finale of "Class", the Doctor Who spin off.
> And then Episode of the Day is "Frontier in Space" episode 2.
> Episode, then episode with commentary and finally episode with info text.
> You ?




i have a whole lot of nothing planned


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have a whole lot of nothing planned


Busy doing nothing, eh ?
Sounds exhausting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidying and cleaning done. 
Now to try and fix my disc drive.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Well done to all involved. Things like this are hard work, but so rewarding


Thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Allo everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Allo everyone




hello mom ! hi 5's ! 

thank you very much for the card


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hello mom ! hi 5's !
> 
> thank you very much for the card





You bet!

How are you John?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 193738
> 
> You bet!
> 
> How are you John?




im great thanks , having a very lazy movie day.



just having lunch. 


how are you today??


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> im great thanks , having a very lazy movie day.
> View attachment 193739
> 
> 
> just having lunch.
> 
> 
> how are you today??


Excellent
I'm doing splendid
I'm going to look at 2 more houses today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a little further back, there is one
> 
> afternoon mum


1st Europe - The Final Countdown
2nd IRN Bru The Snowman 
3rd Star Trek  
4th Wombles feat Wizzard 

Happy now I've tracked it down. 

Just had a jolly nice roast saddle of lamb with veggies for lunch. Yum! Motivation for finishing emptying our bedroom is somewhat lacking. Luckily, work isn't due to start until Wednesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Allo everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
Relaxing day for you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 1st Europe - The Final Countdown
> 2nd IRN Bru The Snowman
> 3rd Star Trek
> 4th Wombles feat Wizzard
> 
> Happy now I've tracked it down.
> 
> Just had a jolly nice roast saddle of lamb with veggies for lunch. Yum! Motivation for finishing emptying our bedroom is somewhat lacking. Luckily, work isn't due to start until Wednesday.


Yummy luncheon! 
I guess motivation starts late Tuesday evening ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Relaxing day for you today ?


Hi Adam
For the most part 
You?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Excellent
> I'm doing splendid
> I'm going to look at 2 more houses today





best of luck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> For the most part
> You?


Yep, though I hear you're looking at a couple of alternative Cold Dark Rooms to live in today.
We've never found the ceiling in the CDR but I keep finding it here.
On the floor mostly.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> best of luck


Thanks!
I will keep everyone posted


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> 1st Europe - The Final Countdown
> 2nd IRN Bru The Snowman
> 3rd Star Trek
> 4th Wombles feat Wizzard
> 
> Happy now I've tracked it down.
> 
> Just had a jolly nice roast saddle of lamb with veggies for lunch. Yum! Motivation for finishing emptying our bedroom is somewhat lacking. Luckily, work isn't due to start until Wednesday.




the work can wait till tomorrow, feet up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the work can wait till tomorrow, feet up


"Never leave for tomorrow what can be done at some later date."
Or something.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Never leave for tomorrow what can be done at some later date."
> Or something.




sounds about right


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! 
My cough is not getting better. Any remedies? (Aside from medicine? For some reason, I'm getting headaches when I drink medicine)


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all!
> My cough is not getting better. Any remedies? (Aside from medicine? For some reason, I'm getting headaches when I drink medicine)


I'm assuming you've ruled out a chest infection (requires a doctor and antibiotics) - once a cough has gone on for more than a couple of weeks then it's worth getting it checked out. 

After that - I like ginger tea. It sort of warms you from the inside. 

What cough medicine do you use? Is it worth having a chat with the pharmacist to see if there's something with a different active ingredient? Pharmacists over here are pretty good for that kind of thing.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I'm assuming you've ruled out a chest infection (requires a doctor and antibiotics) - once a cough has gone on for more than a couple of weeks then it's worth getting it checked out.
> 
> After that - I like ginger tea. It sort of warms you from the inside.
> 
> What cough medicine do you use? Is it worth having a chat with the pharmacist to see if there's something with a different active ingredient? Pharmacists over here are pretty good for that kind of thing.


Ive been sick for a little over a week. So I havent decided on a doctors visit yet. I took mucinex and Dayquil but both gave me a headache. The cough drops arent working. I was thinking about going to find cough syrup or something after i get off work today. 
Ginger tea is lovely  i love it. I nerd to buy another piece of ginger. The one I bought is a little stub now. Good for another cup. 
Hello JoesMum


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive been sick for a little over a week. So I havent decided on a doctors visit yet. I took mucinex and Dayquil but both gave me a headache. The cough drops arent working. I was thinking about going to find cough syrup or something after i get off work today.
> Ginger tea is lovely  i love it. I nerd to buy another piece of ginger. The one I bought is a little stub now. Good for another cup.
> Hello JoesMum


Hello 

In that case, go have a chat with the pharmacist and see if they can recommend something that won't give you a headache. It's their job to know the active ingredients  The two brands you mentioned mean nothing to me in the UK!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Hello
> 
> In that case, go have a chat with the pharmacist and see if they can recommend something that won't give you a headache. It's their job to know the active ingredients  The two brands you mentioned mean nothing to me in the UK!


I will have to do that. Are they open on sunday? Usually yes right? 
And i figured the UK may not have these medications. You asked though. Lol 
Both medicines are suppose to be very effective.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Seems like I'll be redecorating wifey's living room.
> The whole ceilings bulging downwards, i think my terrace is collapsing.


 OH MY!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone across the room a happy Sunday!
> MIL visit is done. Phew. Husband has a headache, so he's exceedingly boring right now: he doesn't want to watch anything, or drink anything. He doesn't even want more coffee!  That leaves me with my manuscript.


Manuscript, you say...interesting!
Are you writing a book?


----------



## JoesMum

I've got a pile of Christmas posting to do tomorrow morning  A parcel and a pile of cards... all stamped and ready to go. I am feeling relatively organised this year 

Last year we had our kitchen knocked into our dining room. It was a 6 week project starting in late September. We were on week 9 and still not finished on this day last year. Christmas 2015 only just just happened.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i think she lives alone, met her on my way home... poor woman must have gotten a fright, stupid drunk/drugged up 'lad' must have been kicked out the party... tried to kick the door in and got a bottle in the face, he was there when i got in, gone after i checked on jade.
> 
> as you can see i only cleaned her door
> View attachment 193686
> 
> 
> 
> the walls are covered, i will be calling the building factors on monday to get it cleaned and will be expecting the bill to go to that flat!
> 
> 
> 
> so much for a relaxing afternoon


Hi John.

That is so nice of you.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hope everything's okay Adam! I would enjoy a little project myself. Something fun though. Not related to school.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hope everything's okay Adam! I would enjoy a little project myself. Something fun though. Not related to school.


Hi Linhdah, how are you today? Hope you are better now.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Manuscript, you say...interesting!
> Are you writing a book?


Hi, Bea! I'm on the second draft of a children's book featuring a tortoise. Wish me luck


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Bea! I'm on the second draft of a children's book featuring a tortoise. Wish me luck


Good evening Lena, and of course good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all!
> My cough is not getting better. Any remedies? (Aside from medicine? For some reason, I'm getting headaches when I drink medicine)


Hello there, Linhdan. 
Here we use a mixture of honey, lemon and cinnamon in hot water.
Never actually tried it myself but wifey says it works.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has been baking. She's made a traditional Christmas sweet treat in Britain - mince pies. 




The filling is mincemeat which contains no meat - it's made of dried fruit, apple, spices, sugar and suet

Delia Smith's recipe is here for those wishing to see a pretty standard mix. 

I bought my mincemeat in a jar


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Linhdan.
> Here we use a mixture of honey, lemon and cinnamon in hot water.
> Never actually tried it myself but wifey says it works.


Hi Adam hope you are all fine. You must be: it's still nice and warm back there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ahhhh!!!!!!!
Time warp! 
Actually, Christmas 2015 happened nearly a year ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hope everything's okay Adam! I would enjoy a little project myself. Something fun though. Not related to school.


I've got enough projects to do already. 
And this roof thing just keeps coming back to haunt me.
I really should bite the bullet and call in a professional.
If you need a little project you are most welcome to come here and fix my ceiling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been baking. She's made a traditional Christmas sweet treat in Britain - mince pies.
> 
> View attachment 193755
> 
> 
> The filling is mincemeat which contains no meat - it's made of dried fruit, apple, spices, sugar and suet
> 
> Delia Smith's recipe is here for those wishing to see a pretty standard mix.
> 
> I bought my mincemeat in a jar


Yuuummmmmmyyyyy!!!!!!!
It's getting so Christmassy here in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam hope you are all fine. You must be: it's still nice and warm back there.


Nice warm day. 
But raining, which is okay as long as my roof holds up.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice warm day.
> But raining, which is okay as long as my roof holds up.



Here, on the other hand, it's cold but it has stopped raining.

Anything wrong with you roof, or are you just joking?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been baking. She's made a traditional Christmas sweet treat in Britain - mince pies.
> 
> View attachment 193755
> 
> 
> The filling is mincemeat which contains no meat - it's made of dried fruit, apple, spices, sugar and suet
> 
> Delia Smith's recipe is here for those wishing to see a pretty standard mix.
> 
> I bought my mincemeat in a jar


Good evening Linda.

That looks so YUMMY!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here, on the other hand, it's cold but it has stopped raining.
> 
> Anything wrong with you roof, or are you just joking?


Another bit of my ceiling fell down last night, and the roof seems to be bulging down a little in the middle.
Very not joking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Roommates.
Finished playing Blind Man's buff.
3 Hours and I never did find Zacariah. 
I expect he's gone home now.
Oh, well, there's always next time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another bit of my ceiling fell down last night, and the roof seems to be bulging down a little in the middle.
> Very not joking.



Oh GOD! 

Very sorry to hear that. Aren't you intending to have it fixed? Please do asap.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Roomies 
I'm back from house hunting


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roomies
> I'm back from house hunting


Hi there!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roomies
> I'm back from house hunting


How did it go ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda.
> 
> That looks so YUMMY!


Pinch one while Linda's not looking.
I did.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pinch one while Linda's not looking.
> I did.


OK. But don't tell her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh GOD!
> 
> Very sorry to hear that. Aren't you intending to have it fixed? Please do asap.


I keep trying to fix it myself.
What I fix stays fixed but another bit then falls down.
Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roomies
> I'm back from house hunting


Any joy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK. But don't tell her.


I won't.
Was it nice ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I keep trying to fix it myself.
> What I fix stays fixed but another bit then falls down.
> Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well done, Adam!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't.
> Was it nice ?


Yummy! It was delicious. Did you like it?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yummy! It was delicious. Did you like it?


I don't know, I never took one really!
It was a cunning trap! 
LINDA !!!!!!!!
Gillian stole a mince pie!


----------



## AZtortMom

It went ok. 
There is one I'm really interested in, but have to wait for the bank to give me the final go ahead on the pre approval


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know, I never took one really!
> It was a cunning trap!
> LINDA !!!!!!!!
> Gillian stole a mince pie!


Nobody likes a tell tale  

Just as well I'm being distracted by compass termites on Planet Earth 2


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know, I never took one really!
> It was a cunning trap!
> LINDA !!!!!!!!
> Gillian stole a mince pie!



Linda won't mind, I bet.  Do you @JoesMum ?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Bea! I'm on the second draft of a children's book featuring a tortoise. Wish me luck


That's really cool! 
BEST OF LUCK!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Nobody likes a tell tale
> 
> Just as well I'm being distracted by compass termites on Planet Earth 2



Well said Linda!  And thanks the cookie; it was delicious.  May I have another one please?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know, I never took one really!
> It was a cunning trap!
> LINDA !!!!!!!!
> Gillian stole a mince pie!


 (GASP!) ADAM!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> (GASP!) ADAM!!!!


Back on duty now. It's just as well it's the electronic mince pies that are missing


----------



## AZtortMom

I don't know if this going to work but let me know. 
BTW I don't condone animal violence, but...


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Nobody likes a tell tale
> 
> Just as well I'm being distracted by compass termites on Planet Earth 2


Assuming we live on Planet Earth 1, where exactly is Planet Earth 2 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


>


Goodness!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Assuming we live on Planet Earth 1, where exactly is Planet Earth 2 ?


Have you never read Douglas Adams? Earth mk 2 was the one where Slartibartfast put fjords in Africa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Have you never read Douglas Adams? Earth mk 2 was the one where Slartibartfast put fjords in Africa


Of course!
Douglas Adams wrote 3 Doctor Who stories and was script editor for a year while working on the original Hitchhiker's.
One of his Who scripts and other ideas were later used to create Dirk Gently.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linhdah, how are you today? Hope you are better now.


Im okay. Better than before. Still coughing & a stuffy nose, but not as excessive. 
How are you and Oli?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Linhdan.
> Here we use a mixture of honey, lemon and cinnamon in hot water.
> Never actually tried it myself but wifey says it works.


I will have to try that. 
Would lime also be okay?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got enough projects to do already.
> And this roof thing just keeps coming back to haunt me.
> I really should bite the bullet and call in a professional.
> If you need a little project you are most welcome to come here and fix my ceiling.


Not sure if your ceiling would be any better but I would love to give it a try !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lol you guys crack me up with these deliciously looking pies Linda has!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I will have to try that.
> Would lime also be okay?


No idea! 
I guess so.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Oh well done. The Wombles feat. Wizzard
> 
> Child of the 70s that I am (OK I was born in 64, but you know what I mean) that takes me right back
> 
> Music of the 70s was mostly rubbish, apart from the Christmas classics
> 
> I missed yesterday's advent calendar... must go back a few pages
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Oh it was just a door, not a tune... I did see it.


1964 here too, but what in GOD'S name were the Wombles?
We had the Banana Bunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Not sure if your ceiling would be any better but I would love to give it a try !


Most welcome ! 
Dollar an hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Lol you guys crack me up with these deliciously looking pies Linda has!


Help yourself.
I won't tell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> 1964 here too, but what in GOD'S name were the Wombles?
> We had the Banana Bunch.


Evening, Ed.
Small furry creatures that collect litter and recycle it.
Originally a book, then a TV series , then superstar recording artists with many hit records.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another bit of my ceiling fell down last night, and the roof seems to be bulging down a little in the middle.
> Very not joking.


Are there roofing trades people there or is that a do it yourself area?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are there roofing trades people there or is that a do it yourself area?


There are people who claim to be roofers, builders, tilers, carpenters, electricians etc. but as there are no certificates of any value, it's pot luck whether you get a genuine one or someone who's just trying their hand for some money. 
Then they'll give you a quote, you haggle and agree on a price which must be stuck to, however long it takes , but one has to pay for all the materials and sometimes tools as well. 
I don"t know a roofer, so will have to ask around and see what I end up with.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help yourself.
> I won't tell.


Ohhh no! Im not falling for that ! Good try


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohhh no! Im not falling for that ! Good try


Darn!
Foiled again.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are people who claim to be roofers, builders, tilers, carpenters, electricians etc. but as there are no certificates of any value, it's pot luck whether you get a genuine one or someone who's just trying their hand for some money.
> Then they'll give you a quote, you haggle and agree on a price which must be stuck to, however long it takes , but one has to pay for all the materials and sometimes tools as well.
> I don"t know a roofer, so will have to ask around and see what I end up with.


Good heavens! It's a wonder anything gets done properly!


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohhh no! Im not falling for that ! Good try


Smart girl!  He can be a bit of a devil, our Adam!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> Smart girl!  He can be a bit of a devil, our Adam!


Yes! Learned it from the meerkats im afraid


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another bit of my ceiling fell down last night, and the roof seems to be bulging down a little in the middle.
> Very not joking.



Sounds dangerous my friend!!
Get out while you can!!


----------



## Momof4

I got my first card from AZ!! I loved it!!! I love the holidays!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, another week begins, and with it the grand opening of door number 5  

.... turns handle slowly 

CREEEEAAAKKKKK


ahh, we all all know this one,


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates




good morning mom!! hi 5 !! 


how are you today?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Noël and John  Good morning CDR. Monday again.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël and John  Good morning CDR. Monday again.




morning mum  

how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

back down to -4 today.... 


no problem


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> back down to -4 today....
> 
> 
> no problem
> View attachment 193825


Apart from having to do the ironing, I'm fine 

We had frost last night, but not as cold as you


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> back down to -4 today....
> 
> 
> no problem
> View attachment 193825


Nice hat
Hi five back


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël and John  Good morning CDR. Monday again.


Good morning Linda
You caught the added accent to my name


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Linda
> You caught the added accent to my name


My cousin Siân has an accent in her name. She's Welsh - pronounced Shahn. Accents are an important part of pronunciation - and easy to type on a phone or tablet... more of a pain on a computer or laptop though!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. It's a steamy Monday here. Nice tortoise weather.
Miserable human weather.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm mailing out more cards this morning. 
I've found the addresses of a few old, members that aren't around anymore and I'm using Christmas as an excuse to mail some of them cards.
There are so many.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If anyone has addresses for @Marinated mamma Delaney @Yellowturtle 01 (no longer active) or @AbdullaAli , please give them a shout.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> If anyone has addresses for @Marinated mamma Delaney @Yellowturtle 01 (no longer active) or @AbdullaAli , please give them a shout.




good morning uncle ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning uncle ed


Good morning John.
This place is a TOMB this morning..
I'm about ready to get to work in a few minutes.
How's the tooth hole?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.
> This place is a TOMB this morning..
> I'm about ready to get to work in a few minutes.
> How's the tooth hole?


No it's not I been watching all night ! Some of us have to work all night ! But I will be drinking Bud in 2 hours !


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.
> This place is a TOMB this morning..
> I'm about ready to get to work in a few minutes.
> How's the tooth hole?


Sorry, Ed. I've had work to do today... and more this afternoon. Mondays


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.
> This place is a TOMB this morning..
> I'm about ready to get to work in a few minutes.
> How's the tooth hole?




taking the beast? 

yeah it's ok thanks , still tender but alot better


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No it's not I been watching all night ! Some of us have to work all night ! But I will be drinking Bud in 2 hours !




woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

this hat is the BUSINESS!!!  

wish i thought to get one years ago


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A random decal on a restroom stall here at work.
I find it helpful.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> A random decal on a restroom stall here at work.
> I find it helpful.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> A random decal on a restroom stall here at work.
> I find it helpful.


Epic
I love that random stuff


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> A random decal on a restroom stall here at work.
> I find it helpful.


Oh, that's HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Will be off to a friend's house much of today: she's teaching me how to make a Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake! I'll make an extra one for CDR!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good heavens! It's a wonder anything gets done properly!


It mostly doesn't.
But if you get lucky or ask around enough, get people to sign contracts and so on, some excellent workers are to be found at good prices.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Smart girl!  He can be a bit of a devil, our Adam!


Me ?
No, pure as the driven snow and soft white lamby things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sounds dangerous my friend!!
> Get out while you can!!


It's ok.
It's wifey's room, mainly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I got my first card from AZ!! I loved it!!! I love the holidays!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still nothing here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, another week begins, and with it the grand opening of door number 5
> 
> .... turns handle slowly
> 
> CREEEEAAAKKKKK
> 
> 
> ahh, we all all know this one,


Love this! 
Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël and John  Good morning CDR. Monday again.


Good afternoon, Linda.
Monday's the start of my weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. It's a steamy Monday here. Nice tortoise weather.
> Miserable human weather.


Good morning, Ed.
I'd like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If anyone has addresses for @Marinated mamma Delaney @Yellowturtle 01 (no longer active) or @AbdullaAli , please give them a shout.


Sadly, not got any of these.
Marinated mamma was off on a fossil trip with her kids, as recommended by yours truly.
Hope they got back alright.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> woohoo


I have the second Bud in hand !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.
> This place is a TOMB this morning..
> I'm about ready to get to work in a few minutes.
> How's the tooth hole?


I'm rather late today.
Problems with my disc drive and then updated the computer. 
Took hours and hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No it's not I been watching all night ! Some of us have to work all night ! But I will be drinking Bud in 2 hours !


Good morning, Grandpa. 
Lurking is perfectly acceptable in the Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A random decal on a restroom stall here at work.
> I find it helpful.


Wise advice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Will be off to a friend's house much of today: she's teaching me how to make a Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake! I'll make an extra one for CDR!


Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, Bea.
I love pistachios. 
And sour cream.
And coffee! 
And cake. 
What could possibly go wrong ?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, another week begins, and with it the grand opening of door number 5
> 
> .... turns handle slowly
> 
> CREEEEAAAKKKKK
> 
> 
> ahh, we all all know this one,


I'm willing to bet that those born outside the UK may not be that familiar with Mel Smith and Kim Wilde


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates. Been a teacher's little helper today as my daughter's kindergarten class went to the theater. I'm still getting over the experience.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates. Been a teacher's little helper today as my daughter's kindergarten class went to the theater. I'm still getting over the experience.


I imagine you're completely exhausted


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I have the second Bud in hand !


Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm willing to bet that those born outside the UK may not be that familiar with Mel Smith and Kim Wilde


I wish I could be familiar with Kim Wilde.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates. Been a teacher's little helper today as my daughter's kindergarten class went to the theater. I'm still getting over the experience.


What did you see ?
Apart from lots of hyper children, that is.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What did you see ?
> Apart from lots of hyper children, that is.


A giant Sponge Bob!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A giant Sponge Bob!!!



Goodness. 
A horror story ?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A random decal on a restroom stall here at work.
> I find it helpful.




heee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I have the second Bud in hand !




2hrs to go for me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love this!
> Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!
> Good afternoon, John.





afternoon uncle adam


----------



## JoesMum

Bedroom now empty and showing all the bits we haven't vacuumed of late (it's SO dusty!) Painting can commence.

I need to shower and smarten up and await my lift to a governor meeting in about an hour.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Bedroom now empty and showing all the bits we haven't vacuumed of late (it's SO dusty!) Painting can commence.
> 
> I need to shower and smarten up and await my lift to a governor meeting in about an hour.




hope it passes quickly and you finally get that pub invite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon uncle adam


So does that make me Ed's brother ?
Not a bad result, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Bedroom now empty and showing all the bits we haven't vacuumed of late (it's SO dusty!) Painting can commence.
> 
> I need to shower and smarten up and await my lift to a governor meeting in about an hour.


Instead of a pub invite, why not ask them to a painting party ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So does that make me Ed's brother ?
> Not a bad result, I suppose.



indeed


----------



## johnandjade

a little bitty foggy tonight


----------



## johnandjade

yassss!!!! free pint 

gave the manager a touch up pen for his car last week


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, not got any of these.
> Marinated mamma was off on a fossil trip with her kids, as recommended by yours truly.
> Hope they got back alright.


Me too. She's lots of fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So does that make me Ed's brother ?
> Not a bad result, I suppose.


My father DID get around quite a bit when he served in the U.S. Navy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a little bitty foggy tonight
> View attachment 193838


Still light here.
And no fog, of course.
But it has been raining all day.
Another bit of plaster came down last night, but none of the actual ceiling rock stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

got 'the case' quiz app for my phone... 2 questions i knew thanks to adam


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still light here.
> And no fog, of course.
> But it has been raining all day.
> Another bit of plaster came down last night, but none of the actual ceiling rock stuff.




i'd be building a fort out of the sofa !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yassss!!!! free pint
> 
> gave the manager a touch up pen for his car last week


Result!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My father DID get around quite a bit when he served in the U.S. Navy.


Hmmm.
So did my dad in the British Navy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Result!




indeed 

free beer, twice as tasty as paid for beer


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Useless trivia can be helpful.
When we fly, there is always a trivia game in flight. I generally beat the crap out of everyone else. but this last time I got beaten three times in a row by a woman a few rows up. (It shows the participants seating) She made sure to look back and give me a smirk. I could've tossed her out of the emergency exit!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> So did my dad in the British Navy!


P.M. sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got 'the case' quiz app for my phone... 2 questions i knew thanks to adam
> View attachment 193840
> View attachment 193841


Brilliant! 
But I also get done by popular culture questions.
Big gaps being out of the UK for 11 years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd be building a fort out of the sofa !


Different room. 
But I could move them in .
I like the idea of a fort.


----------



## johnandjade

called the building factors today to say the close was covered in blood and needed a clean up... told them which flat was responsible and to bill them. 

got a call back, 'unfortunately we need to bill everyone' 

... ehhh,, NO!!! i emailed through a picture, will be chapping doors tonight. if the bill us all, the guiltily party will be subject to more than the cost in damages


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Different room.
> But I could move them in .
> I like the idea of a fort.






a new game to play with zac


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed
> 
> free beer, twice as tasty as paid for beer


But not as tasty as a shared beer in Spain.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not as tasty as a shared beer in Spain.





indeed not, that was the sweetest beer i have ever had


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> P.M. sent.


Ok, I'll just look.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll just look.


It might not be a topic for debate.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im okay. Better than before. Still coughing & a stuffy nose, but not as excessive.
> How are you and Oli?


Good evening. Glad to know you are better. Take care, especially if the weather is unstable/cold.

I'm fine thanks, though it's really cold here in Jordan. Temperature reaches only 10 deg C during the day, whilst it drops to ZERO deg C and even less at night.....UGH!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Glad to know you are better. Take care, especially if the weather is unstable/cold.
> 
> I'm fine thanks, though it's really cold here in Jordan. Temperature reaches only 10 deg C during the day, whilst it drops to ZERO deg C and even less at night.....UGH!


NNNICE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> called the building factors today to say the close was covered in blood and needed a clean up... told them which flat was responsible and to bill them.
> 
> got a call back, 'unfortunately we need to bill everyone'
> 
> ... ehhh,, NO!!! i emailed through a picture, will be chapping doors tonight. if the bill us all, the guiltily party will be subject to more than the cost in damages


Trouble ahead.................
You ought to bill them for the cleaning you did!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> NNNICE!


Hello Ed. Nice?! You must be joking OR teasing me because you know how much I dislike Winter, rain snow, cold weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a new game to play with zac


He'd love it!
And wifey could be a prisoner, tied up and locked away!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Glad to know you are better. Take care, especially if the weather is unstable/cold.
> 
> I'm fine thanks, though it's really cold here in Jordan. Temperature reaches only 10 deg C during the day, whilst it drops to ZERO deg C and even less at night.....UGH!


It's 86 here right now. Wanna trade?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed. Nice?! You must be joking OR teasing me because you know how much I dislike Winter, rain snow, cold weather.


No. actually I'm quite serious.


----------



## johnandjade

just got free stuff from pet store as well!!! got degu pellets at £5.50 and 3x treat sticks at £5 

... 



swift exit!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed. Nice?! You must be joking OR teasing me because you know how much I dislike Winter, rain snow, cold weather.




you should get a russian hat, they are awesome


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 86 here right now. Wanna trade?


Lucky you! That's about 30 deg C if I am not mistaken.

*YES *and a *BIG YES, *I would trade, and it seems you would too for the weather.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> you should get a russian hat, they are awesome


Good evening Sir.

I've got one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you! That's about 30 deg C if I am not mistaken.
> 
> *YES *and a *BIG YES, *I would trade, and it seems you would too for the weather.


You and Oli BOTH need a new locale!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. actually I'm quite serious.


Serious? So am I to understand that you like/love Winter?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just got free stuff from pet store as well!!! got degu pellets at £5.50 and 3x treat sticks at £5
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 193846
> 
> swift exit!!!


Ummmmm! 
I'm going to tell!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir.
> 
> I've got one.



i'm just discovering them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Serious? So am I to understand that you like/love Winter?


If some giant creature was making a Human "table" to keep Ed, the human pet. Ed would like his table to be a constant 55 degrees.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i'm just discovering them!


I have had one for years. However, when it's cold NOTHING seems to do any good , don't know why.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Serious? So am I to understand that you like/love Winter?


Before you arrived in Jordan, was your previous country also so hot/cold extreme?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> If some giant creature was making a Human "table" to keep Ed, the human pet. Ed would like his table to be a constant 55 degrees.


Why 55 deg? Wouldn't that be too hot for you?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before you arrived in Jordan, was your previous country also so hot/cold extreme?


No.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Why 55 deg? Wouldn't that be too hot for you?


Nope. Just perfect.
Colder is also just fine.
Just no hotter..ever.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nope. Just perfect.
> Colder is also just fine.
> Just no hotter..ever.


In that case imagine yourself living in one of the Gulf states like Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, U.A.E. Temp sometimes reaches 55 deg C !! I'd love it there. Let alone the weather, there's......*MONEY*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It might not be a topic for debate.


Indeed.
Best not.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nope. Just perfect.
> Colder is also just fine.
> Just no hotter..ever.







​This is what would suit you Ed, I guess. Right?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> Will be off to a friend's house much of today: she's teaching me how to make a Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake! I'll make an extra one for CDR!


Watch out for those that steal yummy bakery!!


----------



## johnandjade

grrr!!! still no delivery of card fillers!!! going to have to ship without i fear


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case imagine yourself living in one of the Gulf states like Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, U.A.E. Temp sometimes reaches 55 deg C !! I'd love it there. Let alone the weather, there's......*MONEY*.


I think very highly of you.
Do you think I would actually fit in?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> ​This is what would suit you Ed, I guess. Right?


Shorts and a T shirt weather!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir.
> 
> I've got one.


Good evening, Gillian.
Like this one ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Watch out for those that steal yummy bakery!!


Ahem.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What's that funny looking bottom part?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Shorts and a T shirt weather!!


Never, ever go there at that time of year weather.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My X wife also got cold easily.
I'd wake up in the morning with her arms and legs coiled around me like a 100 pound snake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's that funny looking bottom part?


Sorry, I didn't think my funny looking bottom was showing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My X wife also got cold easily.
> I'd wake up in the morning with her arms and legs coiled around me like a 100 pound snake.


Sounds rather exciting and exotic.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds rather exciting and exotic.


At first maybe it was.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think very highly of you.
> Do you think I would actually fit in?


Thank you, Ed. 

Why not? You'd make it anywhere, I think.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Shorts and a T shirt weather!!


Wow!! Those words of yours alone made me *SHIVER*! 

I went nuts when it snowed two years ago. Froze to death and got so bored.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Like this one ?
> View attachment 193849


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Very nice photo. Where's Wifey? And cute little Tidgy?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


Why "Ahem" Adam?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I didn't think my funny looking bottom was showing.


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> A horror story ?


Yes. But the kids didn't think so. Silly kids.


----------



## johnandjade

after my day in the cold, im now sat with the bright yellow pudsy onsie on, all toasty watching



scotland is cold but i could be alot colder


----------



## johnandjade

got 2 cards i can write tonight and get jade to post tomorrow. 

to all who recive a card from me... i apologise for my spelling and handwriting!! everyone was ment to get the same card filler, please don't be offended they are not all the same.. i had to improvise


----------



## johnandjade

the back of one of the cards... i added the ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Very nice photo. Where's Wifey? And cute little Tidgy?


wifey's in bed.
Tidgy's under the hat.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's in bed.
> Tidgy's under the hat.


I would have expected things in a different way....hmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why "Ahem" Adam?


Just didn't want to mention the name of the mince pie eater.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just didn't want to mention the name of the mince pie eater.


Go ahead and mention his/her name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yes. But the kids didn't think so. Silly kids.


Good evening, Lena


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Go ahead and mention his/her name.




meerkats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got 2 cards i can write tonight and get jade to post tomorrow.
> 
> to all who recive a card from me... i apologise for my spelling and handwriting!! everyone was ment to get the same card filler, please don't be offended they are not all the same.. i had to improvise


I think everyone will be delighted, John.


----------



## Gillian M

Here you are @Tidgy's Dad , have some.






​And please offer @johnandjade some; ok?


----------



## johnandjade

chuck norris just gave me an uppercut...


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> chuck norris just gave me an uppercut...
> View attachment 193863


Are you trying to frighten me, John?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think everyone will be delighted, John.




hope so  




oohhhh!!! yours shall be sent tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you trying to frighten me, John?




boo!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you trying to frighten me, John?




not at all. thought poor jade shall be awakened rudely one night with me hiding one night! hee hee, yip im evil, but it is rather fun


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> not at all. thought poor jade shall be awakened rudely one night with me hiding one night! hee hee, yip im evil, but it is rather fun


I'm sure it is fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm sure it is fun.




for me anyway. 

she bought me a nerf gun one year, which she now rather regrets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Go ahead and mention his/her name.


The Knave Of Hearts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you are @Tidgy's Dad , have some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And please offer @johnandjade some; ok?


John! 
Have a piece of this, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope so
> View attachment 193864
> 
> 
> 
> oohhhh!!! yours shall be sent tomorrow


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boo!


Aaahhhh!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John!
> Have a piece of this, please.




scoffss it down


----------



## johnandjade

fido wants a bit too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 193867
> 
> 
> 
> fido wants a bit too!


Naughty Fido! 
You're as bad as Tidgy who wouldn't eat today but spent a lot of time trying to get wifey's cheese on toast.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naughty Fido!
> You're as bad as Tidgy who wouldn't eat today but spent a lot of time trying to get wifey's cheese on toast.




silly tidgy. fido tried for another nibble at the yellow onsie earlier on, silly daddy should know better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> silly tidgy. fido tried for another nibble at the yellow onsie earlier on, silly daddy should know better.


Torts, eh ?
Who'd 'av 'em?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> chuck norris just gave me an uppercut...
> View attachment 193863


Almost as bad as my Sponge Bob experience today


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Torts, eh ?
> Who'd 'av 'em?




i tried to fit fido in with one of the cards but no joy


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Almost as bad as my Sponge Bob experience today




still recovering?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i tried to fit fido in with one of the cards but no joy


I've told Tidgy that if she doesn't start behaving herself, she'll get no visit from Santa.
And I'll swap her for a camel.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've told Tidgy that if she doesn't start behaving herself, she'll get no visit from Santa.
> And I'll swap her for a camel.




oh my, she'll definitely be on her best!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my, she'll definitely be on her best!


She's gone to bed in a sulk.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's gone to bed in a sulk.




bed without any supper?! typical diva


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bed without any supper?! typical diva


Not much chance of wifey doing that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not much chance of wifey doing that.




watch out for the nose biffing!


----------



## johnandjade

jades off out at a new exercise class, im watching 'flight' 

the degu treats i got for free... weren't free after all! i was £5 short in my change, the chap obviously carged me but stuck it in his pocket!! in my rush to get out the shop i never checked my change. 

it also turns out, even though they are marked degu safe, they aren't as contain honey :/. jades friend who shes out with keeps guinee pigs, so have gave to pass on... at least they will enjoy


----------



## Killerrookie

Hallo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> watch out for the nose biffing!


OW! 
Too late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades off out at a new exercise class, im watching 'flight'
> 
> the degu treats i got for free... weren't free after all! i was £5 short in my change, the chap obviously carged me but stuck it in his pocket!! in my rush to get out the shop i never checked my change.
> 
> it also turns out, even though they are marked degu safe, they aren't as contain honey :/. jades friend who shes out with keeps guinee pigs, so have gave to pass on... at least they will enjoy


No such thing as a free lunch!.
Except when someone invites you to a free lunch, i suppose. 
Oh, well, some happy guinea pigs will get diabetes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo!


Good afternoon, Austin.
How are you ?


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo!




ach aye the noo


----------



## johnandjade

having to deliver prematurely



ed, it's going in the post tomorrow, still few things i want to send but haven't got yet  


not my TORTOISE folks!


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all!

Meeting was challenging. 

Did go for a glass of wine afterwards though! That's because it was the Learning Trust chairperson in charge  I think we all needed a stiff drink afterwards.

Home now. JoesDad had a pizza in the oven ready for me to eat. I could just do with a piece of that cake Bea promised us earlier. Where are you @Moozillion?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> having to deliver prematurely
> View attachment 193875
> 
> 
> ed, it's going in the post tomorrow, still few things i want to send but haven't got yet
> 
> 
> not my TORTOISE folks!


There is a hand sticking out of the package.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Meeting was challenging.
> 
> Did go for a glass of wine afterwards though! That's because it was the Learning Trust chairperson in charge  I think we all needed a stiff drink afterwards.
> 
> Home now. JoesDad had a pizza in the oven ready for me to eat. I could just do with a piece of that cake Bea promised us earlier. Where are you @Moozillion?


Good evening, Linda.
Glad you got your glass of wine. 
Yes, Bea, don't eat it all yourself!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Meeting was challenging.
> 
> Did go for a glass of wine afterwards though! That's because it was the Learning Trust chairperson in charge  I think we all needed a stiff drink afterwards.
> 
> Home now. JoesDad had a pizza in the oven ready for me to eat. I could just do with a piece of that cake Bea promised us earlier. Where are you @Moozillion?




woohoo! well played joes dad


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is a hand sticking out of the package.



severed head to follow


----------



## johnandjade

all done!




jade wrapped up delicately...




then i attacked with sellotape!!! (the parcel not jade) 


... yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all done!
> View attachment 193877
> 
> 
> 
> jade wrapped up delicately...
> View attachment 193878
> 
> 
> 
> then i attacked with sellotape!!! (the parcel not jade)
> 
> 
> ... yet


Hello, Jade.
Please feel free to attack John with sticky tape.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Austin.
> How are you ?


Hello Adam! I'm doing well, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam! I'm doing well, thank you.


Good; good.
Me too. 
Just watching some telly.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good; good.
> Me too.
> Just watching some telly.


Nice 
Look what I've been up too


----------



## Killerrookie

A little sneak peek~


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Nice
> Look what I've been up too
> View attachment 193881




looking awesome!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Here you go: Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake, as promised! The brown layers inside is cinnamon + sugar + pecans!
My friend made the cake, but showed me a technique that I didn't know- she's quite the chef, although that is not her regular day job. 
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Oops! Almost forgot the cup of coffee to go with the cake! 
Here ya go:


----------



## Moozillion

WOOT!!! Got my card from Ed/ZEROPILOT today!!! 
Thanks, Ed!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Here you go: Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake, as promised! The brown layers inside is cinnamon + sugar + pecans!
> My friend made the cake, but showed me a technique that I didn't know- she's quite the chef, although that is not her regular day job.
> ENJOY!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 193889


Any chance of a recipe? It looks yum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> A little sneak peek~


Splendid! 
That looks very professional.
Do you do ceilings ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here you go: Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake, as promised! The brown layers inside is cinnamon + sugar + pecans!
> My friend made the cake, but showed me a technique that I didn't know- she's quite the chef, although that is not her regular day job.
> ENJOY!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 193889


Wow that looks well scrummy! 
And the coffee is brilliant!
Can I have some, please?
I've been good today.
Mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOOT!!! Got my card from Ed/ZEROPILOT today!!!
> Thanks, Ed!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Glad to know you are better. Take care, especially if the weather is unstable/cold.
> 
> I'm fine thanks, though it's really cold here in Jordan. Temperature reaches only 10 deg C during the day, whilst it drops to ZERO deg C and even less at night.....UGH!


Thank you! Im not coughing as much or blowing my nose as often anymore! 
And oh noo! I hate the cold weather. So does Max. He just wants to sleep all day! 
I got him to eat these past 2 days by hand feeding him 
So stubborn and spoiled that one!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! Im not coughing as much or blowing my nose as often anymore!
> And oh noo! I hate the cold weather. So does Max. He just wants to sleep all day!
> I got him to eat these past 2 days by hand feeding him
> So stubborn and spoiled that one!


Glad to hear you are starting to recover


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! Im not coughing as much or blowing my nose as often anymore!
> And oh noo! I hate the cold weather. So does Max. He just wants to sleep all day!
> I got him to eat these past 2 days by hand feeding him
> So stubborn and spoiled that one!


Tidgy's like that at the moment, the sulky little madam! 
Glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Glad to hear you are starting to recover




nos da friends, present and absent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends, present and absent


Laila saeda, John.
Sleep tight.
Don't let the meerkats bite.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow that looks well scrummy!
> And the coffee is brilliant!
> Can I have some, please?
> I've been good today.
> Mostly.


Absolutely! Feel free to help yourself- there should be enough for all, as long as the meerkats don't get into it...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Any chance of a recipe? It looks yum!


Actually, the recipe is quite easy: she used  cake mix and pudding mix! I prefer to bake from scratch, myself, but this turned out nicely! She's supposed to be emailing me the recipe, so I'll pass it on once I get it. Hmmmm...maybe I should text her so she doesn't forget!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Absolutely! Feel free to help yourself- there should be enough for all, as long as the meerkats don't get into it...


Thank you!
Oh, yum it's delicious and the coffee's great too.
Yum!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> Oh, yum i's delicious and the coffee's great too.
> Yum!


So glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So glad you enjoy it!


Yum.
I'm on my third piece! 
Must try to finish it before the others pop in.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum.
> I'm on my third piece!
> Must try to finish it before the others pop in.


Now, now: we really must share!
And you don't want to make yourself ill!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Now, now: we really must share!
> And you don't want to make yourself ill!


Share ?
Oh, I suppose so. 
And if I don't eat my dinner it'll be a nose biffing.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's like that at the moment, the sulky little madam!
> Glad you're feeling a bit better.


So annoying those little ones of ours! 
And thank you. Hows the ceiling?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow that looks well scrummy!
> And the coffee is brilliant!
> Can I have some, please?
> I've been good today.
> Mostly.


Explain mostly.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Glad to hear you are starting to recover


Why thank you!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum.
> I'm on my third piece!
> Must try to finish it before the others pop in.


Ohh no, look what you started @Moozillion 
The meerkats have brainwashed him and showed him their ways!


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Explain mostly.


You're onto him!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, DEAR!!! Those wily meerkats!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> You're onto him!!!


Im a secret agent , my assignment is to watch his every move, and take out the meerkats when possible. But shhhh! Dont tell!


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im a secret agent , my assignment is to watch his every move, and take out the meerkats when possible. But shhhh! Dont tell!


My lips are SEALED!!!


----------



## Bee62

Ah, *Suricata suricatta .....*
Lovely little animals. 
Good evening in the round.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So annoying those little ones of ours!
> And thank you. Hows the ceiling?


Mostly in the dustbin. 
Little bit of plaster down last night, but not much and no actual roof concrete this time. 
Will get it fixed soon, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Explain mostly.


Ahem. 
I may have been a bit naughty to poor wifey. 
And a bit of a meanie elsewhere, occasionally. 
But mostly good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohh no, look what you started @Moozillion
> The meerkats have brainwashed him and showed him their ways!


I think I've probably been teaching the meerkats a thing or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im a secret agent , my assignment is to watch his every move, and take out the meerkats when possible. But shhhh! Dont tell!


Take them out ?
On a date ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You're onto him!!!


I proclaim my innocence again! 
Look! 




Mine.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> That looks very professional.
> Do you do ceilings ?


I don't do ceilings.
To be honest this is a learning experience building a enclosure for the first time... I messed up a lot. I never used a router before.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I proclaim my innocence again!
> Look!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine.


Ha de ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I don't do ceilings.
> To be honest this is a learning experience building a enclosure for the first time... I messed up a lot. I never used a router before.


I think I'd make one awful mess.
That looks great , so far.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I mailed the rest of my cards out.
All of the overseas cost the same. A buck twenty five.
Cheap. I also got the last of my TORTOISE gift. But now I must wrap it all and I'll mail it Wednesday. Dentist tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I mailed the rest of my cards out.
> All of the overseas cost the same. A buck twenty five.
> Cheap. I also got the last of my TORTOISE gift. But now I must wrap it all and I'll mail it Wednesday. Dentist tomorrow


That's very reasonable. 
Evening, Ed. 
You're going to wrap and mail the dentist tomorrow ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates. 
I'm starting to look like my sofa, so time to go and do a bed impression instead.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Any chance of a recipe? It looks yum!


Here's the recipe. Everything is in American measurements. I'm not too good at translating to UK measurements, I'm afraid. 

Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake

Cake ingredients: 
1 box plain yellow cake mix (the type without pudding in the mix)
1 box instant pistachio pudding (or any type you like)
4 eggs
1/2 Cup vegetable oil
1 Cup sour cream

Topping/Filling:
1 Cup chopped pecans
1 Cup sugar
4 teaspoons cinnamon

Preheat oven to 350* F
Heavily grease a tube or bundt pan.
Mix all cake ingredients for 10 MINUTES (NOTE: the batter gets VERY thick, so it is best to use a stand mixer. If you try to use a hand mixer it WILL burn up the motor!)
Sprinkle topping in creased pan and rotate to coat pan with topping (similar to fluorine pan). Pour excess back into bowl of topping.
Pour approx 1/4 batter into pan.
Sprinkle with approx 1/3 of topping.
Repeat twice. Finish with last 1/4 of batter.
Bake 1 hour.

NOTE: You need NOT measure 1/4 of cake batter precisely as you pour it into the pan- just pour a broad ribbon of enough batter to make a thinnish layer over the topping and gently push and pull batter to the edges with a spatula and smooth it.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roommates! another doris day in paradise begins. hope everyone is well,

good luck at the dentist ed! 


lets see what's behind today's door... 

(searches for door marked 6 ) 


WAHHH!!!  its monty python in LEGO!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. I knew you'd be an excellent custodian of the CDR advent calendar 

Good morning CDR

I'm up in the dark to take JoesDad to the station as I need his car today. I have to go to a school half an hour away to chair some behaviour panels for them and daughter needs my car.

The positive side of this is the school is minutes from a rather large shopping centre which will hopefully be nice and quiet this morning.


----------



## JoesMum

It's very foggy outside. You can see more in the darkness of the CDR!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. I knew you'd be an excellent custodian of the CDR advent calendar
> 
> Good morning CDR
> 
> I'm up in the dark to take JoesDad to the station as I need his car today. I have to go to a school half an hour away to chair some behaviour panels for them and daughter needs my car.
> 
> The positive side of this is the school is minutes from a rather large shopping centre which will hopefully be nice and quiet this morning.




good morning mum . hope you're well. do you have the new car yet?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . hope you're well. do you have the new car yet?


I should have it next month hopefully. Definitely by the end of February.


----------



## johnandjade

KFC breakfast roll .


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> KFC breakfast roll .


That actually really appeals on a foggy cold morning like today


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That actually really appeals on a foggy cold morning like today





chicken am, no egg, extra bacon and brown sauce. only a pound with an out of date voucher


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> having to deliver prematurely
> View attachment 193875
> 
> 
> ed, it's going in the post tomorrow, still few things i want to send but haven't got yet
> 
> 
> not my TORTOISE folks!


Thanks, John.
You shouldn't have gone through all of that trouble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> WOOT!!! Got my card from Ed/ZEROPILOT today!!!
> Thanks, Ed!


Could you de code my scribblings?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yesterday after work I did my chores and took a shower. I ended up taking a nap on the couch with Suki and awoke an hour later feeling warm. The A/C wasn't blowing cold. (It was 78 degrees. We keep it at 73)
I found that the condenser unit had tripped it's breaker. So I reset it. It quickly cooled down the house and all was well.
Fast forward four hours. Kelly's home and we're all in bed about to go to sleep.
All of a sudden, DARKNESS. SILENCE. The power went out. A peek out of the window revealed that my neighbors still had power, so out in the garage I went. The A/C breaker was again tripped. But this time, the main breaker outside was also tripped. Not cool.
I've called the air conditioning company out. The thing is still under warranty. Hopefully it's something easily remedied.
In the meantime, I've powered down about half of the house to allow the air to run without overloading anything. It worked for the rest of the night and I'll be leaving early this afternoon to go meet up with the tech. I'll cancel my Dentist appointment.
Here's my guess. It's 20 days out of warranty. $300. Why? Because everything is always $300.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, roommates! 
Expected kiddie theater-related nightmares but instead dreamt of conversing with John about degu and, for some reason, Rudyard Kipling.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates!
> Expected kiddie theater-related nightmares but instead dreamt of conversing with John about degu and, for some reason, Rudyard Kipling.


Have you had the pleasure of speaking with John in person? (Phone)
He has a GREAT Scottish voice. I love it.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday after work I did my chores and took a shower. I ended up taking a nap on the couch with Suki and awoke an hour later feeling warm. The A/C wasn't blowing cold. (It was 78 degrees. We keep it at 73)
> I found that the condenser unit had tripped it's breaker. So I reset it. It quickly cooled down the house and all was well.
> Fast forward four hours. Kelly's home and we're all in bed about to go to sleep.
> All of a sudden, DARKNESS. SILENCE. The power went out. A peek out of the window revealed that my neighbors still had power, so out in the garage I went. The A/C breaker was again tripped. But this time, the main breaker outside was also tripped. Not cool.
> I've called the air conditioning company out. The thing is still under warranty. Hopefully it's something easily remedied.
> In the meantime, I've powered down about half of the house to allow the air to run without overloading anything. It worked for the rest of the night and I'll be leaving early this afternoon to go meet up with the tech. I'll cancel my Dentist appointment.
> Here's my guess. It's 20 days out of warranty. $300. Why? Because everything is always $300.
> Wish me luck.


Morning, Ed!

That's not cool about your A/C. Hope it's fixed quickly.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you had the pleasure of speaking with John in person? (Phone)
> He has a GREAT Scottish voice. I love it.


I've read somewhere Apple's Siri couldn't understand Scottish accent a few years back. I wonder if I would fare any better :shy:


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It's very foggy outside. You can see more in the darkness of the CDR!


Morning, Linda! Hope by now visibility outside is better than in CDR. Have a nice day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I've read somewhere Apple's Siri couldn't understand Scottish accent a few years back. I wonder if I would fare any better :shy:


I understood about every third word. I'm sure it will be much better in person.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Ed!
> 
> That's not cool about your A/C. Hope it's fixed quickly.


I'm easily upset. It's a character flaw.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I DO hope that miss Lyn is doing well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I dug all around the whole tortoise yard yesterday to about 8" and didn't find even one more egg. Very suspicious.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, John.
> You shouldn't have gone through all of that trouble.




morning ed . good luck with the dentist


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That actually really appeals on a foggy cold morning like today


Warm and clear. But the streets are wet. It must've rained last night.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday after work I did my chores and took a shower. I ended up taking a nap on the couch with Suki and awoke an hour later feeling warm. The A/C wasn't blowing cold. (It was 78 degrees. We keep it at 73)
> I found that the condenser unit had tripped it's breaker. So I reset it. It quickly cooled down the house and all was well.
> Fast forward four hours. Kelly's home and we're all in bed about to go to sleep.
> All of a sudden, DARKNESS. SILENCE. The power went out. A peek out of the window revealed that my neighbors still had power, so out in the garage I went. The A/C breaker was again tripped. But this time, the main breaker outside was also tripped. Not cool.
> I've called the air conditioning company out. The thing is still under warranty. Hopefully it's something easily remedied.
> In the meantime, I've powered down about half of the house to allow the air to run without overloading anything. It worked for the rest of the night and I'll be leaving early this afternoon to go meet up with the tech. I'll cancel my Dentist appointment.
> Here's my guess. It's 20 days out of warranty. $300. Why? Because everything is always $300.
> Wish me luck.





good luck!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed . good luck with the dentist


I'm going to have to reschedule the cleaning so I can see the A/C tech.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How are you, John?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates!
> Expected kiddie theater-related nightmares but instead dreamt of conversing with John about degu and, for some reason, Rudyard Kipling.




good morning. dreams are strange aren't they!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you had the pleasure of speaking with John in person? (Phone)
> He has a GREAT Scottish voice. I love it.




hoots mon' tis a braw bright moonlighcht nicht


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I've read somewhere Apple's Siri couldn't understand Scottish accent a few years back. I wonder if I would fare any better :shy:


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I DO hope that miss Lyn is doing well.




still no reply


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are you, John?




all good thanks 

you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> still no reply


Maybe she will give one of us her phone number so that at least one of us can check up on her in the future and report back.
She is very important.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe she will give one of us her phone number so that at least one of us can check up on her in the future and report back.
> She is very important.




i hope lola is doing ok as well .


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


>


LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's the recipe. Everything is in American measurements. I'm not too good at translating to UK measurements, I'm afraid.
> 
> Pistachio Sour Cream Coffee Cake
> 
> Cake ingredients:
> 1 box plain yellow cake mix (the type without pudding in the mix)
> 1 box instant pistachio pudding (or any type you like)
> 4 eggs
> 1/2 Cup vegetable oil
> 1 Cup sour cream
> 
> Topping/Filling:
> 1 Cup chopped pecans
> 1 Cup sugar
> 4 teaspoons cinnamon
> 
> Preheat oven to 350* F
> Heavily grease a tube or bundt pan.
> Mix all cake ingredients for 10 MINUTES (NOTE: the batter gets VERY thick, so it is best to use a stand mixer. If you try to use a hand mixer it WILL burn up the motor!)
> Sprinkle topping in creased pan and rotate to coat pan with topping (similar to fluorine pan). Pour excess back into bowl of topping.
> Pour approx 1/4 batter into pan.
> Sprinkle with approx 1/3 of topping.
> Repeat twice. Finish with last 1/4 of batter.
> Bake 1 hour.
> 
> NOTE: You need NOT measure 1/4 of cake batter precisely as you pour it into the pan- just pour a broad ribbon of enough batter to make a thinnish layer over the topping and gently push and pull batter to the edges with a spatula and smooth it.


Wonderful, Bea! 
Thanks for posting this, I will print it off and give to wifey.
Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning roommates! another doris day in paradise begins. hope everyone is well,
> 
> good luck at the dentist ed!
> 
> 
> lets see what's behind today's door...
> 
> (searches for door marked 6 )
> 
> 
> WAHHH!!!  its monty python in LEGO!!!


Splendid. 
I love Lego.
And Monty Python! 
What a great combination.
Good afternoon, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. I knew you'd be an excellent custodian of the CDR advent calendar
> 
> Good morning CDR
> 
> I'm up in the dark to take JoesDad to the station as I need his car today. I have to go to a school half an hour away to chair some behaviour panels for them and daughter needs my car.
> 
> The positive side of this is the school is minutes from a rather large shopping centre which will hopefully be nice and quiet this morning.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Teaching good behaviour to the teachers or the pupils ?
Is that the Lakeside shopping centre at Grays ?
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's very foggy outside. You can see more in the darkness of the CDR!


Bit of mist here this morning, up on the hills and mountain tops. 
Very unusual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, John.
> You shouldn't have gone through all of that trouble.


'Course he should ! 
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday after work I did my chores and took a shower. I ended up taking a nap on the couch with Suki and awoke an hour later feeling warm. The A/C wasn't blowing cold. (It was 78 degrees. We keep it at 73)
> I found that the condenser unit had tripped it's breaker. So I reset it. It quickly cooled down the house and all was well.
> Fast forward four hours. Kelly's home and we're all in bed about to go to sleep.
> All of a sudden, DARKNESS. SILENCE. The power went out. A peek out of the window revealed that my neighbors still had power, so out in the garage I went. The A/C breaker was again tripped. But this time, the main breaker outside was also tripped. Not cool.
> I've called the air conditioning company out. The thing is still under warranty. Hopefully it's something easily remedied.
> In the meantime, I've powered down about half of the house to allow the air to run without overloading anything. It worked for the rest of the night and I'll be leaving early this afternoon to go meet up with the tech. I'll cancel my Dentist appointment.
> Here's my guess. It's 20 days out of warranty. $300. Why? Because everything is always $300.
> Wish me luck.


Indeed, luck wished and sent your way.
Here the electric system is rubbish. 
When all of Tidgy's stuff is on in the winter, if I put the microwave on and the kettle it'll trip. Or wifey's hair drier. Or the water heater.Have to juggle turning things off and on. Quite fun actually, but not when I'm out as wifey can't reach the circuit breaker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates!
> Expected kiddie theater-related nightmares but instead dreamt of conversing with John about degu and, for some reason, Rudyard Kipling.


IF.
Good afternoon, Lena! 
Wonder what the meaning is ?
Other than that you're bonkers, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you had the pleasure of speaking with John in person? (Phone)
> He has a GREAT Scottish voice. I love it.


Me too! 
And it's not broad enough to be incomprehensible! 
We understood quite a lot of what he said.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I understood about every third word. I'm sure it will be much better in person.


Nope, that's about right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe she will give one of us her phone number so that at least one of us can check up on her in the future and report back.
> She is very important.


Indeed. 
Or she must borrow someone else's phone or go to a cyber cafe. 
We worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, *Suricata suricatta .....*
> Lovely little animals.
> Good evening in the round.


Hello there, Sabine! 
Somehow missed your post last night! 
Nice to see you and hope you are doing well. 
Don't believe it, meerkats get up to a lot of mischief here in the Cold Dark Room.
In fact they are responsible for virtually everything that goes wrong. 
It's never our fault, of course.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel! 
How have you been ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> I love Lego.
> And Monty Python!
> What a great combination.
> Good afternoon, John!




evenooning adam


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




good morning mom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well my friendly neighbourhood postman has returned from a holiday and apparently wasn't killed by my coffee.
Though he refused one today. 
And he brought with him : 


Two wonderful Christmas cards, my first this year! 
Hoooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
So a very big thank you to Linda and Yvonne. 
Smashing cards, both.


----------



## johnandjade

burger king time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linda, your card is superbly done! 
I love the picture of Joe looking like he's a bit worse for wear after the office Christmas party.
Gorgeous tort! 
Oh, and your house and family look great, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Thank you, Yvonne!
My bird is a cardinal which we don't get in Britain or Morocco. 
And your message was very touching. 
Your print is superb, unlike mine. 
But I am not ashamed, tis a doctor's writing , universally rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Linda has also sent a card for Zacariah, which I have not opened so will see when he next comes, hopefully.
Thanks for this too, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> burger king time


Spag bol leftovers for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, that's about right.


Funny


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well my friendly neighbourhood postman has returned from a holiday and apparently wasn't killed by my coffee.
> Though he refused one today.
> And he brought with him :
> View attachment 193924
> 
> Two wonderful Christmas cards, my first this year!
> Hoooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> So a very big thank you to Linda and Yvonne.
> Smashing cards, both.




wayhey


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm hurrying home to change out the circuit breakers and check all of the connections so that the tech won't find anything there that I've overlooked.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm hurrying home to change out the circuit breakers and check all of the connections so that the tech won't find anything there that I've overlooked.




you'll need to do the old classic and shout BANG when he opens the box


----------



## Bee62

> Hello there, Sabine!
> Somehow missed your post last night!
> Nice to see you and hope you are doing well.
> Don't believe it, meerkats get up to a lot of mischief here in the Cold Dark Room.
> In fact they are responsible for virtually everything that goes wrong.
> It's never our fault, of course.



Hello Adam,

thanks for missing me....
Yes, I`m doing well.
Do you collect funny Christmas cards? Would you like to have one from Germany?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you'll need to do the old classic and shout BANG when he opens the box


I'll just wait until he tries to tell me that I have a bad breaker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the postman also brought :


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again. 
Nicely in time for Christmas, but I won't be opening them until then to look at the pictures. 
They are wonderful! 
Anyone who hasn't got one, do so, super high quality items.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> thanks for missing me....
> Yes, I`m doing well.
> Do you collect funny Christmas cards? Would you like to have one from Germany?


How sweet of you, Sabine.
Yes, i would love that.
Some of us here are sending Christmas cards to each other.
Would you like to be included in the PM ?
There you can see all the addresses and post to those, if any, that you wish to and, if you like, add your own name and address so we can send you a card.
Otherwise, i'll PM you my address.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll just wait until he tries to tell me that I have a bad breaker.




unleash the caveman!!! grrrr


----------



## johnandjade

2 more cards and eds parcel in the post . 

@ZEROPILOT , it was ment to be tracked but jade forgot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's potato time again! 
wifey eats such a lot of spuds.
Back in a moment.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> unleash the caveman!!! grrrr


Goodmorning fellow Bud drinker !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning fellow Bud drinker !




good morning gramps . 

just over an hour to go for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning fellow Bud drinker !





johnandjade said:


> good morning gramps .
> 
> just over an hour to go for me


Time, gentlemen, Please!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time gentlemen, Please!


Boy John we got him fooled ( gentlemen ) my wife wishes I would grow up and be a gentleman ! The most I can hope for is adult !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Boy John we got him fooled ( gentlemen ) my wife wishes I would grow up and be a gentleman ! The most I can hope for is adult !


I'm not even confident of achieving that.
Good morning, grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not even confident of achieving that.
> Good morning, grandpa.


My wife says I'm the only man she knows that is 61 years old and acts 6 years old and that's when she isn't mad at me !


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the postman also brought :
> View attachment 193925
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Again.
> Nicely in time for Christmas, but I won't be opening them until then to look at the pictures.
> They are wonderful!
> Anyone who hasn't got one, do so, super high quality items.


Woo hoo! So glad the postman was alive to deliver!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> My wife says I'm the only man she knows that is 61 years old and acts 6 years old and that's when she isn't mad at me !


wifey told me just this morning she found my childishness charming.
Just a s well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Woo hoo! So glad the postman was alive to deliver!


Me too.
He's a nice bloke.
But I don't think he was too fond of my coffee.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Boy John we got him fooled ( gentlemen ) my wife wishes I would grow up and be a gentleman ! The most I can hope for is adult !




peter pan


----------



## johnandjade

1700, finished my work and now am in base to sit doing nothing for a half hr . 

the gaffa here has to stay back in case of any late service cars (there never is) and i got asked to cover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1700, finished my work and now am in base to sit doing nothing for a half hr .
> 
> the gaffa here has to stay back in case of any late service cars (there never is) and i got asked to cover.


It'll soon pass.
And then a slurp ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll soon pass.
> And then a slurp ?




i think i may just. quick one in the pub then off to pick up fido food... and a sneaky taxi home i think


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! Im not coughing as much or blowing my nose as often anymore!
> And oh noo! I hate the cold weather. So does Max. He just wants to sleep all day!
> I got him to eat these past 2 days by hand feeding him
> So stubborn and spoiled that one!


Hi, so you're another one who hates cold weather? Oli gives me a bit of trouble during Winter too: he tends to lose appetite, becomes restless and inactive, and sleeps most of the time. I have been hand feeding Oli for years! And now he just will *NOT* eat alone! 

Yep, I have noticed that torts are somewhat stubborn.


----------



## johnandjade

1720, good enough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think i may just. quick one in the pub then off to pick up fido food... and a sneaky taxi home i think


Sounds good to me.
wifey off to the shops for more booze and food.
Really not necessary, I got 4 potatoes, a carrot, a green pepper and an onion. 
What more could one want ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgey`s Dad said


> How sweet of you, Sabine.
> Yes, i would love that.
> Some of us here are sending Christmas cards to each other.
> Would you like to be included in the PM ?
> There you can see all the addresses and post to those, if any, that you wish to and, if you like, add your own name and address so we can send you a card.
> Otherwise, i'll PM you my address.




Sorry, I was busy. Now I'm back
How is the PM?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds good to me.
> wifey off to the shops for more booze and food.
> Really not necessary, I got 4 potatoes, a carrot, a green pepper and an onion.
> What more could one want ?



i now have also to pick up milk and put the lotto on... jades memory is worse than mine!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds good to me.
> wifey off to the shops for more booze and food.
> Really not necessary, I got 4 potatoes, a carrot, a green pepper and an onion.
> What more could one want ?


Why more food ? All we need is the booze !


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> How have you been ?


Hi Adam
I'm doing good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgey`s Dad said
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was busy. Now I'm back
> How is the PM?


I'll get Yvonne to add you, then it should just appear for you in your inbox. 
Doesn't commit you to anything.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom


Hi John


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi John




hi 5 !! 


allo' mom, how has your day been?


----------



## Bee62

O.K. I`ll wait.... Searching for a funny, nice christmas card.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5 !!
> 
> 
> allo' mom, how has your day been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i now have also to pick up milk and put the lotto on... jades memory is worse than mine!


Drat! 
I forgot milk! 
Oh, well, we've got cream.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why more food ? All we need is the booze !


wifey has this peculiar idea that eating is good for one.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5 !!
> 
> 
> allo' mom, how has your day been?


https://goo.gl/images/ppKPtX


----------



## johnandjade

ok, so anyone want to give random numbers for tonights lotto? x5 between 1 and 50 

x2 between 1 and 12.


----------



## Bee62

> [wifey has this peculiar idea that eating is good for one.





Why peculiar ? Eating is always good.... Jamjamjammm... I like eating..


----------



## AZtortMom

My day has been very busy 
But good. I'm looking at another house today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, so anyone want to give random numbers for tonights lotto? x5 between 1 and 50
> 
> x2 between 1 and 12.


I'll start you off with 27.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> ok, so anyone want to give random numbers for tonights lotto? x5 between 1 and 50
> 
> x2 between 1 and 12.




will be putting on 2x lines


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If wifey doesn't remind me, I forget to eat.
The after a few days I start to feel faint.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My day has been very busy
> But good. I'm looking at another house today


Good luck with that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will be putting on 2x lines


27 again, then.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> https://goo.gl/images/ppKPtX





brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 27 again, then.




full 7 numbers please boss


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> My day has been very busy
> But good. I'm looking at another house today




exciting 

any closer to a final decision? do you have time to look around or rush rush??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> full 7 numbers please boss


Blimey, no! 
Then I'll be to blame for you losing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, no!
> Then I'll be to blame for you losing.




go on, i usually do a lucky dip (machine picks)


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds good to me.
> wifey off to the shops for more booze and food.
> Really not necessary, I got 4 potatoes, a carrot, a green pepper and an onion.
> What more could one want ?



Obviously more booze!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> go on, i usually do a lucky dip (machine picks)


Not sure I can count to seven twice. 
4, 35, 15, 15, 7, 48, 41.
Nope I've lost count and my typing finger is tired.
Oh, 20.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Obviously more booze!


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> will be putting on 2x lines



In that case, I'll choose two numbers, one for each line - 49 and 3


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> full 7 numbers please boss


No! Take one or two numbers from each of us. Makes it more interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No! Take one or two numbers from each of us. Makes it more interesting.


Hello, Yvonne! 
I agree, but think he needs the numbers now.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> No! Take one or two numbers from each of us. Makes it more interesting.




 . fingers crossed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yvonne!
> I agree, but think he needs the numbers now.




10mins or so


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> My day has been very busy
> But good. I'm looking at another house today




had to edit....


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> exciting
> 
> any closer to a final decision? do you have time to look around or rush rush??


I should hear something soon about the money. 
I have until the end February until I have to move


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had to edit....
> View attachment 193932


Ha ha! 
Marvelous !


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> had to edit....
> View attachment 193932


That's awesome
I did! *raises gloved hands*


----------



## Bee62

That could never happen to me that I forget to eat.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I should hear something soon about the money.
> I have until the end February until I have to move




plenty time!


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade


I suggest you the 8


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That could never happen to me that I forget to eat.


No, wifey neither, luckily for me!


----------



## AZtortMom

I suggest 21


----------



## Bee62

Now I have to leave you for a while. 
My cats are hungry.... and wait for me.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now I have to leave you for a while.
> My cats are hungry.... and wait for me.
> 
> Sabine


Say "Hi" to the cats! 
See you later.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the picture of Joe looking like he's a bit worse for wear after the office Christmas party.


My son has his uses. As a Digital Designer he has A1 photoshop skills 

The pose is all Joe though. He's a natural  This one is "It's a bit hot under the lamp, but I can't be bothered to go elsewhere"


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> That's awesome
> I did! *raises gloved hands*




a friend sent it, skippy has gone viral!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Now I have to leave you for a while.
> My cats are hungry.... and wait for me.
> 
> Sabine




won't see you soon here in the dark


----------



## JoesMum

I just found the post pile. Two TFO cards 

One from @Moozillion that my daughter is very jealous of



And another from someone that's not in the card exchange (identity concealed  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My son has his uses. As a Digital Designer he has A1 photoshop skills
> 
> The pose is all Joe though. He's a natural  This one is "It's a bit hot under the lamp, but I can't be bothered to go elsewhere"


Yep, know it well! 
Can see it's photoshopped, but pretty good job.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Could you de code my scribblings?


Absolutely!!!! You really are very sweet!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday after work I did my chores and took a shower. I ended up taking a nap on the couch with Suki and awoke an hour later feeling warm. The A/C wasn't blowing cold. (It was 78 degrees. We keep it at 73)
> I found that the condenser unit had tripped it's breaker. So I reset it. It quickly cooled down the house and all was well.
> Fast forward four hours. Kelly's home and we're all in bed about to go to sleep.
> All of a sudden, DARKNESS. SILENCE. The power went out. A peek out of the window revealed that my neighbors still had power, so out in the garage I went. The A/C breaker was again tripped. But this time, the main breaker outside was also tripped. Not cool.
> I've called the air conditioning company out. The thing is still under warranty. Hopefully it's something easily remedied.
> In the meantime, I've powered down about half of the house to allow the air to run without overloading anything. It worked for the rest of the night and I'll be leaving early this afternoon to go meet up with the tech. I'll cancel my Dentist appointment.
> Here's my guess. It's 20 days out of warranty. $300. Why? Because everything is always $300.
> Wish me luck.


GOOD LUCK, Ed!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just found the post pile. Two TFO cards
> 
> One from @Moozillion that my daughter is very jealous of
> View attachment 193935
> 
> 
> And another from someone that's not in the card exchange (identity concealed  )
> View attachment 193936


Goodness! 
Nice cards, both. 
But if the second card is from who I think it's from, then can you at least say she's okay ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Nice cards, both.
> But if the second card is from who I think it's from, then can you at least say she's okay ?





my thought as well


----------



## johnandjade

ok, mish mash but its done...


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Nice cards, both.
> But if the second card is from who I think it's from, then can you at least say she's okay ?


It's not from who you think it's from. It's a USA member who posts daily, but not in the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, mish mash but its done...
> View attachment 193937


Well, I will demand a share if you win!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's not from who you think it's from. It's a USA member who posts daily, but not in the CDR





it's still awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's not from who you think it's from. It's a USA member who posts daily, but not in the CDR


Oh, golly! 
Good, or I would have to have given Lyn a good spanking if i ever get her address. 
Still, a nice card.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I will demand a share if you win!




we kind of did,



spent 4quid on scratch cards and got £21 back


----------



## johnandjade

BUT THE HOUSE ALWAYS (and is) WINS!! 

im a sucker for cheep thrills.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we kind of did,
> View attachment 193938
> 
> 
> spent 4quid on scratch cards and got £21 back


Result! 
But that doesn't count for sharing with us.
Only my picked numbers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> BUT THE HOUSE ALWAYS (and is) WINS!!
> 
> im a sucker for cheep thrills.


wifey used to do all that stuff back in the UK, I didn't. 
There is one here, but she hasn't found out how to do it, i don't think, and I'm not telling.


----------



## johnandjade

oh yeah... the onsie's on again 

tomorrow i have the responsibility of opening up at my placement as both key holders are off. the supervisor wasn't asked to, or his 2 staff but me the contractor  (smug face) 

needless to say, i have to insure an early night tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!
> Good, or I would have to have given Lyn a good spanking if i ever get her address.
> Still, a nice card.




should i send another e mail? don't won't to pester her, and wouldn't pass on without her permission (though i doubt she would mind )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Result!
> But that doesn't count for sharing with us.
> Only my picked numbers.




donkey wash here we come!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh yeah... the onsie's on again
> 
> tomorrow i have the responsibility of opening up at my placement as both key holders are off. the supervisor wasn't asked to, or his 2 staff but me the contractor  (smug face)
> 
> needless to say, i have to insure an early night tonight


Good, good! 
I'm just imagining you sitting looking smug in your onesie.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey used to do all that stuff back in the UK, I didn't.
> There is one here, but she hasn't found out how to do it, i don't think, and I'm not telling.




we now have one called; 

'the children's lottery' 

honestly!!! 

it's for kids charity, but surly they could have picked a better name! 


...life's little joys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> should i send another e mail? don't won't to pester her, and wouldn't pass on without her permission (though i doubt she would mind )


No, don't pass it on and I can't see the point of another e-mail.
I'm sure she's not ignoring you (or us) , is just unable to access her computer. 
Really hope she and Lola are okay.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good!
> I'm just imagining you sitting looking smug in your onesie.



its like an all over body russian hat  

unfortunately our temps are back into double digits tomorrow or i'd ware them both to work!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, don't pass it on and I can't see the point of another e-mail.
> I'm sure she's not ignoring you (or us) , is just unable to access her computer.
> Really hope she and Lola are okay.




i fear the worst, which is why no word


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its like an all over body russian hat
> 
> unfortunately our temps are back into double digits tomorrow or i'd ware them both to work!


No, I think that's good news! 
Don't worry, though, i'm sure sub-arctic conditions will resume shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i fear the worst, which is why no word


I'm trying to stay positive. 
But she's very naughty if it's just the computer. 
She should use a cyber or a friend's internet, as shell know we go into a state of blind panic. 
So, it might be bad, yeah.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm trying to stay positive.
> But she's very naughty if it's just the computer.
> She should use a cyber or a friend's internet, as shell know we go into a state of blind panic.
> So, it might be bad, yeah.




hopefully she's just hibernating


----------



## johnandjade

just seen santa on a pogo stick!!! 
... christmas jumper


----------



## johnandjade

watching 'home alone'  

keep the change ya filthy animal!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> watching 'home alone'
> 
> keep the change ya filthy animal!


I'm watching a tape of Christmas cooking stuff with wifey. 
She's taking notes so we can dump the tape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully she's just hibernating


But I don't want to have to wait to spring to talk to her!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I don't want to have to wait to spring to talk to her!




good point


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i fear the worst, which is why no word


What are you thinking of? That Lola has died or Lyn is ill?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> 2 more cards and eds parcel in the post .
> 
> @ZEROPILOT , it was ment to be tracked but jade forgot


Probably won't be needed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Check this out. I replaced about half of the breakers. Maybe 80 bucks and found no issues.
The technician arrives and finds a burned contacter relay. Under warranty and free of charge.
This will help in my restoring faith.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> What are you thinking of? That Lola has died or Lyn is ill?




bit of both


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Check this out. I replaced about half of the breakers. Maybe 80 bucks and found no issues.
> The technician arrives and finds a burned contacter relay. Under warranty and free of charge.
> This will help in my restoring faith.




fantastic!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> What are you thinking of? That Lola has died or Lyn is ill?


I'm more worried about Lola. Although I suspect the computer is what has died. I think she'd be on here if Lola had issues and she had internet access.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What are you thinking of? That Lola has died or Lyn is ill?


We're probably just being silly, but the thoughts had occurred to us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Check this out. I replaced about half of the breakers. Maybe 80 bucks and found no issues.
> The technician arrives and finds a burned contacter relay. Under warranty and free of charge.
> This will help in my restoring faith.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Splendid!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm more worried about Lola. Although I suspect the computer is what has died. I think she'd be on here if Lola had issues and she had internet access.




good point


----------



## Yvonne G

I haven't really paid a whole lot of attention to the CDR, except for recently, but I THINK Delaney used to come here, right? She had the cute Elmo avatar? I was wondering about her last night, so I sent her an email. I wanted to share her response with you:

I'm sorry, I don't check my email too often! 
Oh gosh, you guys don't have to worry about me, I'm still alive  
If I'm being a bit honest, I've been avoiding checking in because I know how much there will be to catch up on. 
I'll be around soon, I miss you all at TFO.

I hope everyone and the torts are well,

Delaney


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> bit of both


I sure hope that neither are true


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't really paid a whole lot of attention to the CDR, except for recently, but I THINK Delaney used to come here, right? She had the cute Elmo avatar? I was wondering about her last night, so I sent her an email. I wanted to share her response with you:
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't check my email too often!
> Oh gosh, you guys don't have to worry about me, I'm still alive
> If I'm being a bit honest, I've been avoiding checking in because I know how much there will be to catch up on.
> I'll be around soon, I miss you all at TFO.
> 
> I hope everyone and the torts are well,
> 
> Delaney


HI Yvonne. Hope that this is the case with @Lyn W .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't really paid a whole lot of attention to the CDR, except for recently, but I THINK Delaney used to come here, right? She had the cute Elmo avatar? I was wondering about her last night, so I sent her an email. I wanted to share her response with you:
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't check my email too often!
> Oh gosh, you guys don't have to worry about me, I'm still alive
> If I'm being a bit honest, I've been avoiding checking in because I know how much there will be to catch up on.
> I'll be around soon, I miss you all at TFO.
> 
> I hope everyone and the torts are well,
> 
> Delaney


Yes, Delaney was a regular in here until February, I think it was, and then just vanished. 
Several of us have been wondering about her recently.
We liked her a lot. 
Be delighted if she returns to the Forum soon. 
So glad to hear that she's fine. 
Thank you very much for sharing that with us, Yvonne. 
Appreciated.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't really paid a whole lot of attention to the CDR, except for recently, but I THINK Delaney used to come here, right? She had the cute Elmo avatar? I was wondering about her last night, so I sent her an email. I wanted to share her response with you:
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't check my email too often!
> Oh gosh, you guys don't have to worry about me, I'm still alive
> If I'm being a bit honest, I've been avoiding checking in because I know how much there will be to catch up on.
> I'll be around soon, I miss you all at TFO.
> 
> I hope everyone and the torts are well,
> 
> Delaney


That's great news.
Thanks Yvonne.
Del was always a lot of fun and she is very missed.


----------



## Bee62

I`ll be back..... ( Terminator )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ll be back..... ( Terminator )


Hope so.
But without a big gun.


----------



## Bee62

> But without a big gun.



I hide it ...


----------



## Bee62

I'm bored ! I'm just watching the latest episode of "The walking dead". One should rename the series: the ongoing boredom ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hide it ...


And please don't drive through the wall in a truck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I'm bored ! I'm just watching the latest episode of "The walking dead". One should rename the series: the ongoing boredom ...


Never seen it.
Perhaps I won't bother now.


----------



## johnandjade

for anyone wishing to play along


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't really paid a whole lot of attention to the CDR, except for recently, but I THINK Delaney used to come here, right? She had the cute Elmo avatar? I was wondering about her last night, so I sent her an email. I wanted to share her response with you:
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't check my email too often!
> Oh gosh, you guys don't have to worry about me, I'm still alive
> If I'm being a bit honest, I've been avoiding checking in because I know how much there will be to catch up on.
> I'll be around soon, I miss you all at TFO.
> 
> I hope everyone and the torts are well,
> 
> Delaney




thank you mrs G  , we do worry a lot in here


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sure hope that neither are true




hear hear


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I`ll be back..... ( Terminator )




you can't leave!!! no one can ever find the door back out


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I'm bored ! I'm just watching the latest episode of "The walking dead". One should rename the series: the ongoing boredom ...




we watched it as well, found it just ok. 


i'm a red dwarf kind of guy


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

I wish you good luck ... to become a millionaire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we watched it as well, found it just ok.
> 
> 
> i'm a red dwarf kind of guy


No you're not! 
You're a paleish, average height kind of guy.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> I wish you good luck ... to become a millionaire.





i was going to post up the winning numbers, but i can not find 

tomorrow i guess:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> I wish you good luck ... to become a millionaire.


i wish him luck, too! 
I'm on a percentage.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought you were only playing two lines.

Good luck! Are you going to share your winnings with us?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you're not!
> You're a paleish, average height kind of guy.





whatchha call a dwarf covered in cement??? 


... a wee hard man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whatchha call a dwarf covered in cement???
> 
> 
> ... a wee hard man


I'll need concrete evidence of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you were only playing two lines.
> 
> Good luck! Are you going to share your winnings with us?


Only me!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you were only playing two lines.
> 
> Good luck! Are you going to share your winnings with us?




had to put on the two jade forgot. 

if i win i shall be visiting everyone  


.. last i won was £2.90


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll need concrete evidence of that.




solid evidence at that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had to put on the two jade forgot.
> 
> if i win i shall be visiting everyone
> 
> 
> .. last i won was £2.90


That won't go too far, even in Morocco.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That won't go too far, even in Morocco.




get you a donkey wash


----------



## johnandjade

amazon wants me to buy a top hat


----------



## Bee62

I would not mind getting to know a millionaire .....


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I would not mind getting to know a millionaire .....




i'd hold out for a billionaire


----------



## Bee62

[QUOTEi'd hold out for a billionaire][/QUOTE]

Wow !


----------



## johnandjade

i don't think we won anything


----------



## Bee62

But you always win, in experience .... that you win nothing.


----------



## JoesMum

Our decision to fridge hibernate Joe is looking justified. The forecast for the coming days is turning very warm for the time of year (13C plus). This is what happened last year.


----------



## johnandjade

jades been snoozing for around an hour on the sofa, i've had a bath, washed dishes, cleaned kitchen, seen to fido and degus AND got organised for tomorrow. tried to wake her to go to bed, its 2245 here so 15mins and the bed is all mine


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> But you always win, in experience .... that you win nothing.




i have lots of experience with this


----------



## Bee62

> i have lots of experience with this



And that makes you rich ...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Our decision to fridge hibernate Joe is looking justified. The forecast for the coming days is turning very warm for the time of year (13C plus). This is what happened last year.




evening mum . 


yip, -8 to +13 .... that global warming is a myth isn't it . 


lucky joe is well looked after


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> amazon wants me to buy a top hat
> View attachment 193959


Used to have one.
Don't now.
They're great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But you always win, in experience .... that you win nothing.


Very true.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> And that makes you rich ...




but not wiser  

that has a ring to it....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our decision to fridge hibernate Joe is looking justified. The forecast for the coming days is turning very warm for the time of year (13C plus). This is what happened last year.


Good call.
The weather's so unpredictable across the world now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Used to have one.
> Don't now.
> They're great.




i may.. just wish i had a limp to get a cane 

i do rock a good waistcoat


----------



## Bee62

You really are not wiser... so have a fresh Budweiser....

I`m a poet !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but not wiser
> 
> that has a ring to it....


Love that ad.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> You really are not wiser... so have a fresh Budweiser....
> 
> I`m a poet !




that's not poety...

thats PHILOSOPHY !!


----------



## Bee62

Beer-Philosophie ! I knew.


----------



## johnandjade

jade woke 3mins from her dead line. it's a bittersweet victory:/ 


off to my 'scratcer' with a hot chocolate out the fancy machine



nos da and gutten abend cold dark roommates


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i may.. just wish i had a limp to get a cane
> 
> i do rock a good waistcoat


Have a cane or two.
Needed one after my hospital time for a few months. 
i rather like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade woke 3mins from her dead line. it's a bittersweet victory:/
> 
> 
> off to my 'scratcer' with a hot chocolate out the fancy machine
> 
> 
> 
> nos da and gutten abend cold dark roommates


Laila saeida, John.
Sleep well.
See you tomorrow, so to speak.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I'm bored ! I'm just watching the latest episode of "The walking dead". One should rename the series: the ongoing boredom ...


Yeah. There's always a buildup but then nothing happens.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a cane or two.
> Needed one after my hospital time for a few months.
> i rather like it.




avengers style needed here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade woke 3mins from her dead line. it's a bittersweet victory:/
> 
> 
> off to my 'scratcer' with a hot chocolate out the fancy machine
> 
> 
> 
> nos da and gutten abend cold dark roommates


Oh, yes, German beer and beer festivals! 
Wunderbar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> avengers style needed here


But that needs a bowler hat.
Which I also don't own but love.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> evening mum .
> 
> 
> yip, -8 to +13 .... that global warming is a myth isn't it
> lucky joe is well looked after


I just carried out the garbage and came back inside sweating....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I do that even if it's cold.


----------



## johnandjade

magic...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just inspected the last of the new tortoises poop for eggs and worms and strangely. There are absolutely none.
I love being able to use my fancy microscope. I got it at a yard sale when Bertha was sick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> magic...
> View attachment 193978
> View attachment 193979


Looks super. 
But bleuch.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just inspected the last of the new tortoises poop for eggs and worms and strangely. There are absolutely none.
> I love being able to use my fancy microscope. I got it at a yard sale when Bertha was sick


Splendid. 
Me too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Eggs show up great and there are pictures of every parasite under the sun on the Web to compare what you've found.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This will justify my plan of integrating them into the herd sooner than later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eggs show up great and there are pictures of every parasite under the sun on the Web to compare what you've found.


Yes, I've looked at lots of these. 
And then had attacks of the itchy-scratchies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do that even if it's cold.


How's the breathing lately. Does the cold help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's the breathing lately. Does the cold help?


Never cold in here where I spend most of my time. 
Breathing not too bad just now, though i was gasping for a while after today's potato run. 
But it's doable.


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT 

Congratulations to your new torts. Great that they are all right and healthy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I imagine a climate like ours would be a shock to the system.
The air is
Hot, thick, humid and smelling mildly of Cuban food.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgys Dad

Are you sick, Adam ? Sorry for asking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> 
> Congratulations to your new torts. Great that they are all right and healthy.


The last three that I inherited from another member were half tortoise and half parasite!
These are near perfect specimens of health.


----------



## Bee62

> The last three that I inherited from another member were half tortoise and half parasite!



Poor tortoises ! Have you seen parasites in their poop ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Poor tortoises ! Have you seen parasites in their poop ?


Yes. One passed a shocking amount of them in a bath.
Generally, if you ever see actual worms, there's an issue. With a small "normal" load, only the eggs ever pass.
If you see living, whole worms, it's bad.
I don't worry about seeing some eggs. Without a microscope they're not easy to see.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around*


Dark. Isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagine a climate like ours would be a shock to the system.
> The air is
> Hot, thick, humid and smelling mildly of Cuban food.


Sounds great to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm boiling eggs for the tortoises...and for egg salad for Kelly.
Mostly for the tortoises.
Good night.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dark. Isn't it?


It's is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgys Dad
> 
> Are you sick, Adam ? Sorry for asking.


I had TB (tuberculosis) and lost about a third of my lungs.
I also smoke which is really silly. 
But I'm good now, just get a bit short of breath sometimes. 
Still got a good few years left in me yet, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around*


"Throws jellyfish".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm boiling eggs for the tortoises...and for egg salad for Kelly.
> Mostly for the tortoises.
> Good night.


Night night, Egg, I mean Ed. 
Not tortoise parasite eggs, i hope. 
Sleep well, love to Kelly and see you tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had TB (tuberculosis) and lost about a third of my lungs.
> I also smoke which is really silly.
> But I'm good now, just get a bit short of breath sometimes.
> Still got a good few years left in me yet, i hope.


I hope so too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Egg, I mean Ed.
> Not tortoise parasite eggs, i hope.
> Sleep well, love to Kelly and see you tomorrow.


Love to wifey as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope so too


Ta.


----------



## Bee62

> I hope so too



Me too. 
( Your ) Wifey cares for you. That`s great, fine, wonderful .... 
I wish you many years of joy and health. 

Sabine


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT 

Have a good night. Hope to talk to you about your redfoots soon.

Sabine


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Check this out. I replaced about half of the breakers. Maybe 80 bucks and found no issues.
> The technician arrives and finds a burned contacter relay. Under warranty and free of charge.
> This will help in my restoring faith.



Looks like there was a loose wire?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me too.
> ( Your ) Wifey cares for you. That`s great, fine, wonderful ....
> I wish you many years of joy and health.
> 
> Sabine


Thank you.
Poor wifey sometimes struggles a bit, too, part of the reason we moved to a hot country.
But we're happy and pretty active, really.
Not grumbling, we're far luckier than most.
I retired at 39 and have been pretty much just been having fun since.
And had an awful lot of fun before then, too.
it's a good life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Looks like there was a loose wire?


This is something i can do! 
Hurrah! 
Hello, Cameron.


----------



## Bee62

> it's a good life.



That's the most important.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That's the most important.


Yup, Sabine, it is.
I hope your life is good, too.


----------



## Bee62

> Yup, Sabine, it is.
> I hope your life is good, too.



Oh yes, it is. 
I am very satisfied with my life. 
I have work and am healthy. I live in my own house with my friend and my animals. What more do you want ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, it is.
> I am very satisfied with my life.
> I have work and am healthy. I live in my own house with my friend and my animals. What more do you want ?


Cheese.


----------



## Bee62

> Cheese.



Lol ! 
I believe in your past life you were a mouse ....


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Throws jellyfish".


Throws jellyfish back
*splat*


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lol !
> I believe in your past life you were a mouse ....


Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Throws jellyfish back
> *splat*


OW!


----------



## Bee62

Throws jellyfish back
*splat*

Poor jellyfish ! When they splat their light went off...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Throws jellyfish back
> *splat*
> 
> Poor jellyfish ! When they splat their light went off...


I spend hours repairing them.
They'll be fine.
It's the tennis that really does them damage.


----------



## Bee62

Who`s gonna play tennis with an animal ? Pfui ! 
Poooooor jellyfishes !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who`s gonna play tennis with an animal ? Pfui !
> Poooooor jellyfishes !


Well, we do use the hedgehogs as bowling balls, too. 
But they don't seem to mind.


----------



## Bee62

But hedgehogs are very prickly....


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spend hours repairing them.
> They'll be fine.
> It's the tennis that really does them damage.


*Nods*
Big yawn
I'm off to bed. 
My start time will be here way too early. 
Good night roomies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But hedgehogs are very prickly....


I know.
They tend to curl up on the armadillos and then when one sits down it can be quite a surprise.


----------



## Bee62

@AZtortMom

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *Nods*
> Big yawn
> I'm off to bed.
> My start time will be here way too early.
> Good night roomies


Night night, Noel.
Goodness, when do these earlies end ?


----------



## Bee62

My bed is missing me too ..... It`s early in the morning, or deep night, here in good old Germany: 1:44 AM
I think I should meet my bed, before some armadillo or hedgehog will occupie it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My bed is missing me too ..... It`s early in the morning, or deep night, here in good old Germany: 1:44 AM
> I think I should meet my bed, before some armadillo or hedgehog will occupie it !


i just sleep in one of the known corners here.
We don't quite know how many there are.
People have gone missing for months looking for them all. 
I'm an hour behind you, so will be up for a bit. 
Night, night, Sabine, fun talking.


----------



## Bee62

Let us write again tomorrow, Adam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Let us write again tomorrow, Adam ?


Indeed.
That would be nice.


----------



## Bee62

I learn each day: Cold dark room with armadillos to sit on, yellyfish to lighten the darkness and hedgehogs to play bowling with. Many corners where you can sleep or where people get lost.
Scary, scary ..... Please tell me more about the Cold Dark Room. 
And now I go dreaming about .... CDR
Nice to read you too. Good night.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I learn each day: Cold dark room with armadillos to sit on, yellyfish to lighten the darkness and hedgehogs to play bowling with. Many corners where you can sleep or where people get lost.
> Scary, scary ..... Please tell me more about the Cold Dark Room.
> And now I go dreaming about .... CDR
> Nice to read you too. Good night.
> 
> Sabine


We have a One-legged Pirate who serves drinks and is supposed to guard the door that no one can find. 
There is one giant armadillo who act as a mobile coffee table and we have a sweet female snow leopard who only eats carrots. 
And there may be a wool spider that lurks above us somewhere, but this is unconfirmed as nobody has managed to find the ceiling, though Bea has tried and found ledges and evidence of stalactites . 
Oh, and there's a drinks machine that nobody knows how is powered, a coffee machine that is always in use and several piles of soft drinks as well as some alcoholic ones. 
And a small amount of drinking straws and some air fresheners that @mike taylor needs to replace. 
And more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What a splendid day it's been! 
Nice postman brings lovely stuff, wifey and Tidgy happy and a lovely time in this precious Cold Dark Room. 
Bless you all, I'm going to try and actually do a bit of work now. 
Hopefully not see you all in the morning.
Love,
Adam.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to make a special trip into town this afternoon, so while I was out and about I stopped by the post office to get my mail. There were several card-sized envelopes in my box. It almost felt like Christmas!! Thank you for the cards, guys. I'm really enjoying the heck out of sending and receiving them.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, so you're another one who hates cold weather? Oli gives me a bit of trouble during Winter too: he tends to lose appetite, becomes restless and inactive, and sleeps most of the time. I have been hand feeding Oli for years! And now he just will *NOT* eat alone!
> 
> Yep, I have noticed that torts are somewhat stubborn.


Yes! Hate the cold. 
Aww poor you! How dare Oli be so mean! 
And yes. Max is stubborn, benjamin is stubborn, my boyfriend is stubborn...and I am stubborn. 
Such an interesting combination


----------



## johnandjade

guten morgen! time to go be awesome! before i head off to work i must open up door 7 !!! 


ah ha!! behind the door is a green door!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates
*yawn* 
*sips coffee *


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> *yawn*
> *sips coffee *



good morning mom  

0715 here. coffee sounds good


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom
> 
> 0715 here. coffee sounds good


Morning John


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John and Noël, I'm coming round listening to door 7 with my



I had to take JoesDad to the station again this morning. 

Long story, but his role changed at short notice at the end of last month and he's now having to travel to London more frequently. 

Good morning to the rest of the roomies too. Today, I have no governor work (yay!) I have lunch with my best friend instead (double yay!)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Noël, I'm coming round listening to door 7 with my
> View attachment 193996
> 
> 
> I had to take JoesDad to the station again this morning.
> 
> Long story, but his role changed at short notice at the end of last month and he's now having to travel to London more frequently.
> 
> Good morning to the rest of the roomies too. Today, I have no governor work (yay!) I have lunch with my best friend instead (double yay!)




good morning mum . 

it'll be lunch before you know it 

eyes on the prize


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast

bacon and links with brown sauce and a cappuccino


----------



## johnandjade

it's beginning to look a lot like christmas



i see santa!!!


----------



## JoesMum

This will appeal to you John - a local plant hire company's Christmas decorations!



http://www.kentonline.co.uk/sevenoaks/news/police-visit-businessman-who-spoilt-116940/


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
14C here today. My torts need some ice packs.


----------



## Kristoff

More coffee, anyone?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 14C here today. My torts need some ice packs.


Good morning Lena. 11C here already. 

This happened at this time last year in the UK. A sudden swing from cold to warm after I hibernated Joe. I am so glad we have the fridge for him. 

I really was using ice packs to keep his hibernation box cool last year.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> More coffee, anyone?
> View attachment 194000


I prefer mine black, but could do with another


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. 11C here already.
> 
> This happened at this time last year in the UK. A sudden swing from cold to warm after I hibernated Joe. I am so glad we have the fridge for him.
> 
> I really was using ice packs to keep his hibernation box cool last year.


Having heard from several members here about the benefits of a fridge, I really wanted one, but we're moving soon, so I couldn't invest in another piece of dead weight 
It's more or less official now, btw: We're going to Denmark for a couple of years. It's also been confirmed that I can't get a CITES certificate and take Kristoff and Elsa out of the country. ( I'll be looking for a forever home for them here.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Having heard from several members here about the benefits of a fridge, I really wanted one, but we're moving soon, so I couldn't invest in another piece of dead weight
> It's more or less official now, btw: We're going to Denmark for a couple of years. It's also been confirmed that I can't get a CITES certificate and take Kristoff and Elsa out of the country. ( I'll be looking for a forever home for them here.


Denmark is a beautiful country... just a little cooler than Turkey though . I'm sure you'll love it and its more stable politics. 

So sad about Kristoff and Elsa though


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Denmark is a beautiful country... just a little cooler than Turkey though . I'm sure you'll love it and its more stable politics.
> 
> So sad about Kristoff and Elsa though


Thank you, Linda! It will be a heartbreak for me. 

I think I've shared this before, but here's a Danish poem (by Henrik Nordbrandt): 

The year has 16 months: November,
December, January, February, March, April
May, June, July, August, September

October, November, November, November, November.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> This will appeal to you John - a local plant hire company's Christmas decorations!
> 
> View attachment 193999
> 
> http://www.kentonline.co.uk/sevenoaks/news/police-visit-businessman-who-spoilt-116940/





hee hee hee!! jingle bells


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 14C here today. My torts need some ice packs.




good morning lena


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Having heard from several members here about the benefits of a fridge, I really wanted one, but we're moving soon, so I couldn't invest in another piece of dead weight
> It's more or less official now, btw: We're going to Denmark for a couple of years. It's also been confirmed that I can't get a CITES certificate and take Kristoff and Elsa out of the country. ( I'll be looking for a forever home for them here.




sorry to hear this. hope you will find a good home for them and kept updated with pictures and stories


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! It will be a heartbreak for me.
> 
> I think I've shared this before, but here's a Danish poem (by Henrik Nordbrandt):
> 
> The year has 16 months: November,
> December, January, February, March, April
> May, June, July, August, September
> 
> October, November, November, November, November.




it's very true


----------



## johnandjade

the gaffa just brought us in KFC breakfast rolls


----------



## JoesMum

Fascinating Google Earth video showing a timelapse of parts of our planet over three decades


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Fascinating Google Earth video showing a timelapse of parts of our planet over three decades






true what agent smith says in the matrix... humans are a virus


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I had to make a special trip into town this afternoon, so while I was out and about I stopped by the post office to get my mail. There were several card-sized envelopes in my box. It almost felt like Christmas!! Thank you for the cards, guys. I'm really enjoying the heck out of sending and receiving them.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me, too.
Most splendid, is it not ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guten morgen! time to go be awesome! before i head off to work i must open up door 7 !!!
> 
> 
> ah ha!! behind the door is a green door!!


Good morning, John! 
I remember the Shakin' Stevens version.
He was Welsh, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> *yawn*
> *sips coffee *


Good morning, Noel.
*sips coffee*
Tidgy *yawns*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Noël, I'm coming round listening to door 7 with my
> View attachment 193996
> 
> 
> I had to take JoesDad to the station again this morning.
> 
> Long story, but his role changed at short notice at the end of last month and he's now having to travel to London more frequently.
> 
> Good morning to the rest of the roomies too. Today, I have no governor work (yay!) I have lunch with my best friend instead (double yay!)


Lovely! 
Enjoy your lunch.
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's beginning to look a lot like christmas
> View attachment 193998
> 
> 
> i see santa!!!


Is he trading in his sleigh for a newer model ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This will appeal to you John - a local plant hire company's Christmas decorations!
> 
> View attachment 193999
> 
> http://www.kentonline.co.uk/sevenoaks/news/police-visit-businessman-who-spoilt-116940/



Don't encourage him! 
No, John, just NO!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 14C here today. My torts need some ice packs.


Good morning, Lena.
17C here, still a bit chilly for me, but the rain has stopped and my ceiling is still mostly there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> More coffee, anyone?
> View attachment 194000


Yes, please! 
Does coffee taste nice with mermaids in it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Having heard from several members here about the benefits of a fridge, I really wanted one, but we're moving soon, so I couldn't invest in another piece of dead weight
> It's more or less official now, btw: We're going to Denmark for a couple of years. It's also been confirmed that I can't get a CITES certificate and take Kristoff and Elsa out of the country. ( I'll be looking for a forever home for them here.


Oh, no! 
I am really, really sad about this, seriously gutted.
But must be worse for you.
So sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Fascinating Google Earth video showing a timelapse of parts of our planet over three decades


I love timelapse stuff. 
The moving of the continents is a good one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!
> I remember the Shakin' Stevens version.
> He was Welsh, you know.




morning guv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninooning, Roommates! 
Time for another coffee, I feel.
An hour to go before my lesson.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninooning, Roommates!
> Time for another coffee, I feel.
> An hour to go before my lesson.




bovril time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bovril time


Bleuch!


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time,



they are actually pretty good


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please!
> Does coffee taste nice with mermaids in it ?


With Starbucks mermaid, sure!
Hello, Adam! What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lunch time,
> View attachment 194003
> 
> 
> they are actually pretty good


Hmmmmmm.
If you say so.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> lunch time,
> View attachment 194003
> 
> 
> they are actually pretty good


Oh dear. John, do you ever eat _food_? Like, what your grandma would have considered _food_?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> With Starbucks mermaid, sure!
> Hello, Adam! What are your plans for the day?


Lesson now, but she's always a little late. 
Then in two hours I'm free, Tidgy time and some taxonomy, I expect. 
And Doctor Who, of course. 
You ?


----------



## jaizei

My poor ipod


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> 
> Have a good night. Hope to talk to you about your redfoots soon.
> 
> Sabine


P.m. sent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. John, do you ever eat _food_? Like, what your grandma would have considered _food_?


You think that's bad, you should see what Cameron @jaizei eats.
Goodness!
Speak of the devil.


----------



## jaizei

jaizei said:


> View attachment 194004
> 
> 
> My poor ipod


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson now, but she's always a little late.
> Then in two hours I'm free, Tidgy time and some taxonomy, I expect.
> And Doctor Who, of course.
> You ?


Off to pick up daughter. Then MIL over for dinner. For the third time in four days.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You think that's bad, you should see what Cameron @jaizei eats.
> Goodness!



Basically anything that finds it way into my maw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 194004
> 
> 
> My poor ipod



Oh, No!


----------



## Kristoff

jaizei said:


> Basically anything that finds it way into my maw.


That's the premise of some cuisines out there, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> P.m. sent


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Off to pick up daughter. Then MIL over for dinner. For the third time in four days.


Hmmmm.
Hopefully, you get on okay. 
Probably taking the chance before you go to Denmark or will she be moving too ?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. John, do you ever eat _food_? Like, what your grandma would have considered _food_?




my diet is pretty bad, that being said jade is a great cook


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ... or will she be moving too ?


Oh no. No. No!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> View attachment 194004
> 
> 
> My poor ipod




booo  

i have one of these Otterbox Defender Series Protection Case for Apple iPhone 6/6s - Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B015MQDTRC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_KVasybFC51FJ0

nearly 3yrs and phone is still as new


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> P.m. sent




top o the morning to ya sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my diet is pretty bad, that being said jade is a great cook


Yes, we've seen a few examples of proper food, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. No. No!


----------



## johnandjade

back to work:/


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> my diet is pretty bad, that being said jade is a great cook


I think British people work too much to be able to cook regularly. (A stereotype perhaps?) Regards to Jade. She's probably a far better cook than me by any count.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back to work:/


See you later.
My student still not arrived.


----------



## Kristoff

I'm off to the kindergarten. Praying for no Sponge Bobs today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think British people work too much to be able to cook regularly. (A stereotype perhaps?) Regards to Jade. She's probably a far better cook than me by any count.


wifey and I did proper cooking nearly every day back in the UK.
Very rarely ate out or had takeaways.
Then I sort of stopped and now wifey does nearly all of it. 
But we still mainly eat 'proper' food.
And lots of cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm off to the kindergarten. Praying for no Sponge Bobs today


Indeed.
Mercy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I think I've pretty much given everyone my Email address.
But for anyone that doesn't already have it:
[email protected]
It saves me from having to log into the TFO to answer a conversation.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I think British people work too much to be able to cook regularly. (A stereotype perhaps?) Regards to Jade. She's probably a far better cook than me by any count.




just lazy


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This will appeal to you John - a local plant hire company's Christmas decorations!
> 
> View attachment 193999
> 
> http://www.kentonline.co.uk/sevenoaks/news/police-visit-businessman-who-spoilt-116940/


 OMG!!!!!  NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 194004
> 
> 
> My poor ipod



Sat on it, huh?


----------



## AZtortMom

Or dropped it


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Or dropped it



You'd've thought I'd get a case after the first 15 drops. 

Definitely getting a case for the next one.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Sat on it, huh?



Thankfully my back pockets are already full with phone and wallet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I think I've pretty much given everyone my Email address.
> But for anyone that doesn't already have it:
> [email protected]
> It saves me from having to log into the TFO to answer a conversation.


Yes, but staying logged onto TFO all day saves me from logging onto my e-mail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!!  NOOOOOOO!!!


Quite.
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sat on it, huh?


Are you suggesting that Cameron has a large bottom ?
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You'd've thought I'd get a case after the first 15 drops.
> 
> Definitely getting a case for the next one.


Horses and stable doors.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, lesson finished, free for the day.
wifey gone back to bed, so time for me to get some work done uninterrupted! 
Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I had to make a special trip into town this afternoon, so while I was out and about I stopped by the post office to get my mail. There were several card-sized envelopes in my box. It almost felt like Christmas!! Thank you for the cards, guys. I'm really enjoying the heck out of sending and receiving them.



I'm mailing my USA cards today!
It looks like I have a couple new out of the country cards to send! Yay!!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I think I've pretty much given everyone my Email address.
> But for anyone that doesn't already have it:
> [email protected]
> It saves me from having to log into the TFO to answer a conversation.




Yay!! Now I can add you to my jewelry parties and chain mail list


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm mailing my USA cards today!
> It looks like I have a couple new out of the country cards to send! Yay!!!


Good morning, Kathy.
All great fun, isn't it ?


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Off to pick up daughter. Then MIL over for dinner. For the third time in four days.



You must be a good cook!!


----------



## johnandjade

would you look at the time


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I think British people work too much to be able to cook regularly. (A stereotype perhaps?) Regards to Jade. She's probably a far better cook than me by any count.


No. A lot of us do cook. 

However, cooking was removed from the school curriculum 20 years ago and has only just been reintroduced so a large number of people never got taught how to cook at home or at school


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> No. A lot of us do cook.
> 
> However, cooking was removed from the school curriculum 20 years ago and has only just been reintroduced so a large number of people never got taught how to cook at home or at school




if it fits in the toaster... i can cook it


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Lunch ran until late afternoon. I guess I won't be cooking much tonight. Daughter can cook for her and JoesDad. She's a good cook, and so's my son too - taught by me. 

Daughter made this for my birthday 



It was every bit as calorific as it looks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> would you look at the time
> View attachment 194013


Hmmmm.
Does it say "VODKA" , too ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if it fits in the toaster... i can cook it


" You're Scottish, fry something!" The Doctor to Amelia Pond in _The Eleventh Hour. _


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Lunch ran until late afternoon. I guess I won't be cooking much tonight. Daughter can cook for her and JoesDad. She's a good cook, and so's my son too - taught by me.
> 
> Daughter made this for my birthday
> View attachment 194014
> 
> 
> It was every bit as calorific as it looks




looks amazing!! thought the numbers are the wrong way round


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Does it say "VODKA" , too ?




could do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Lunch ran until late afternoon. I guess I won't be cooking much tonight. Daughter can cook for her and JoesDad. She's a good cook, and so's my son too - taught by me.
> 
> Daughter made this for my birthday
> View attachment 194014
> 
> 
> It was every bit as calorific as it looks


And every bit as yummy, too, i should think.


----------



## johnandjade

well that was a successful day. opened up no problems, hit target and have a donkey prep'd up to start tomorrow i'm opening up again so early night again for me


----------



## johnandjade

no win on the lottery i'm afraid folks. 

cashed in the scratch card which means.... tonight's beer is FREE


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Lunch ran until late afternoon. I guess I won't be cooking much tonight. Daughter can cook for her and JoesDad. She's a good cook, and so's my son too - taught by me.
> 
> Daughter made this for my birthday
> View attachment 194014
> 
> 
> It was every bit as calorific as it looks


WOW!!!!!  MAJOR deliciousness!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh! also gave my hat a 'supagard' so now not only is it roasty toasty.. its waterproof too . 

i love miss using company chemicals 


on that note, if anyone would like a £250 car protection pack for free let me know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no win on the lottery i'm afraid folks.
> 
> cashed in the scratch card which means.... tonight's beer is FREE


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(the free beer, not not winning the lotto.)
And glad the day was good .
More to follow tomorrow, i'm sure.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!!  MAJOR deliciousness!!!!!!!!




sargent scrummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh! also gave my hat a 'supagard' so now not only is it roasty toasty.. its waterproof too .
> 
> i love miss using company chemicals
> 
> 
> on that note, if anyone would like a £250 car protection pack for free let me know


Does it work on donkeys ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (the free beer, not not winning the lotto.)
> And glad the day was good .
> More to follow tomorrow, i'm sure.




hopefully the manager has been made aware i'm a responsibil key holder... another step closer to a job there


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does it work on donkeys ?




yip, sure does... makes em' more carrot efficient as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully the manager has been made aware i'm a responsibil key holder... another step closer to a job there


Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fingers and toes crossed.




bit of luck when he's told i'm being pulled out soon, he will snap me up


----------



## johnandjade

sent an email to chase up the card fillers 


reply


----------



## johnandjade

adam, you have a replacement one in yours.. i hope you like


----------



## Moozillion

Just found out one of my best friends over here is going to London for a week over Christmas!!!!!!!
She has never been anywhere outside the US except for Canada. She and her hubby are staying in central London and have a very ambitious schedule planned: the opera, Oxford, Stonehenge, Bath, Tower of London, Westminster, St. Paul's, a very old English pub whose name I forget (which is not actually in London...) etc. etc. etc. 
They KNOW they are very overly ambitious and will never do it all, but are starting by putting down EVERY thing they'd like to see, then pare it down. The Stonehenge trip will be part of a big loop that will wind through Oxford etc. and will be an overnight trip. (They are not tortoise people but are still wonderful folks.)
She will be doing  the driving, and I do NOT envy her!!!!! I advised her to do what I did when I was first in New Zealand: get a large sheet of paper and write in all capital letters KEEP LEFT with a large red arrow underneath that points to the left!!!!!!!!! 
I'm quite jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Just found out one of my best friends over here is going to London for a week over Christmas!!!!!!!
> She has never been anywhere outside the US except for Canada. She and her hubby are staying in central London and have a very ambitious schedule planned: the opera, Oxford, Stonehenge, Bath, Tower of London, Westminster, St. Paul's, a very old English pub whose name I forget (which is not actually in London...) etc. etc. etc.
> They KNOW they are very overly ambitious and will never do it all, but are starting by putting down EVERY thing they'd like to see, then pare it down. The Stonehenge trip will be part of a big loop that will wind through Oxford etc. and will be an overnight trip. (They are not tortoise people but are still wonderful folks.)
> She will be doing  the driving, and I do NOT envy her!!!!! I advised her to do what I did when I was first in New Zealand: get a large sheet of paper and write in all capital letters KEEP LEFT with a large red arrow underneath that points to the left!!!!!!!!!
> I'm quite jealous!!!!!!!




joes mum may be able to advise on hot spots


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam, you have a replacement one in yours.. i hope you like


John, anything I receive from my friends is always a delight. 
I like, already.
Thank you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John, anything I receive from my friends is always a delight.
> I like, already.
> Thank you.




i'm sure will get a laugh if nothing else


----------



## johnandjade

almost home,have discovered i get a mile per beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just found out one of my best friends over here is going to London for a week over Christmas!!!!!!!
> She has never been anywhere outside the US except for Canada. She and her hubby are staying in central London and have a very ambitious schedule planned: the opera, Oxford, Stonehenge, Bath, Tower of London, Westminster, St. Paul's, a very old English pub whose name I forget (which is not actually in London...) etc. etc. etc.
> They KNOW they are very overly ambitious and will never do it all, but are starting by putting down EVERY thing they'd like to see, then pare it down. The Stonehenge trip will be part of a big loop that will wind through Oxford etc. and will be an overnight trip. (They are not tortoise people but are still wonderful folks.)
> She will be doing  the driving, and I do NOT envy her!!!!! I advised her to do what I did when I was first in New Zealand: get a large sheet of paper and write in all capital letters KEEP LEFT with a large red arrow underneath that points to the left!!!!!!!!!
> I'm quite jealous!!!!!!!


Wonderful! 
It is, of course, impossible to see all the sights in one's own country, let alone another on holiday. 
But what a great trip. 
Hope they enjoy it, and sure they will. 
I adore The Henge, got married in Bath and love the other places, too, though i prefer Cambridge to Oxford. 
And i'd add Stratford upon Avon to the list, Shakespeare and all that.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> we kind of did,
> View attachment 193938
> 
> 
> spent 4quid on scratch cards and got £21 back


Your drinking Bud tonight !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> joes mum may be able to advise on hot spots


Torbay has a slightly warmer microclimate, but hotspots In England ?
Naaahhhh!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jade must be gossiping


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful!
> It is, of course, impossible to see all the sights in one's own country, let alone another on holiday.
> But what a great trip.
> Hope they enjoy it, and sure they will.
> I adore The Henge, got married in Bath and love the other places, too, though i prefer Cambridge to Oxford.
> And i'd add Stratford upon Avon to the list, Shakespeare and all that.





road back to scotland is my favourite


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Just found out one of my best friends over here is going to London for a week over Christmas!!!!!!!
> She has never been anywhere outside the US except for Canada. She and her hubby are staying in central London and have a very ambitious schedule planned: the opera, Oxford, Stonehenge, Bath, Tower of London, Westminster, St. Paul's, a very old English pub whose name I forget (which is not actually in London...) etc. etc. etc.
> They KNOW they are very overly ambitious and will never do it all, but are starting by putting down EVERY thing they'd like to see, then pare it down. The Stonehenge trip will be part of a big loop that will wind through Oxford etc. and will be an overnight trip. (They are not tortoise people but are still wonderful folks.)
> She will be doing  the driving, and I do NOT envy her!!!!! I advised her to do what I did when I was first in New Zealand: get a large sheet of paper and write in all capital letters KEEP LEFT with a large red arrow underneath that points to the left!!!!!!!!!
> I'm quite jealous!!!!!!!


That is ... ummm .... ambitious for a short trip. British roads are not wide and straight. Car journeys take longer than people expect. You could get to Bath via Stone Henge in a day, but you'd need to stay the night in the Bath area and there's no way you could do both Bath and Oxford in a day or as day trips from London. 

There will be lots of engineering works on the trains over the Christmas period too. 

Your friend also needs to carefully research what is actually open while she's here. 

Central London is dead on the afternoon of Christmas Eve and on Christmas Day as there's little or no public transport. Many/most shops, restaurants and attractions will be closed. She will need to book a restaurant in advance on these two days. 

I advise she researches very carefully otherwise she will be disappointed.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your drinking Bud tonight !



if the day ends in a 'Y' then it's a bud day  

a budday, a buddy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade must be gossiping
> View attachment 194016


She was in loads of other stuff, too.
In the original Poldark, she was the mad lady who burned down Warleggan's house, for example.
Doesn't seem to have given her ideas.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful!
> It is, of course, impossible to see all the sights in one's own country, let alone another on holiday.
> But what a great trip.
> Hope they enjoy it, and sure they will.
> I adore The Henge, got married in Bath and love the other places, too, though i prefer Cambridge to Oxford.
> And i'd add Stratford upon Avon to the list, Shakespeare and all that.


When last seen, their list was 3 pages long!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That is ... ummm .... ambitious for a short trip. British roads are not wide and straight. Car journeys take longer than people expect. You could get to Bath via Stone Henge in a day, but you'd need to stay the night in the Bath area and there's no way you could do both Bath and Oxford in a day or as day trips from London.
> 
> There will be lots of engineering works on the trains over the Christmas period too.
> 
> Your friend also needs to carefully research what is actually open while she's here.
> 
> Central London is dead on the afternoon of Christmas Eve and on Christmas Day as there's little or no public transport. Many/most shops, restaurants and attractions will be closed. She will need to book a restaurant in advance on these two days.
> 
> I advise she researches very carefully otherwise she will be disappointed.


Thank you VERY MUCH. I just copied your feedback and sent it on to her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When last seen, their list was 3 pages long!


Hmmmmmmm.
Even more ambitious than Linda suggested.
i'd stick to the pubs.


----------



## johnandjade

jade never told me i had a card!!!!   .


----------



## johnandjade

AMAZING!!!!  thank you very much mum . 


the pictures are brilliant 

and you're christmas table looks fantastic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade never told me i had a card!!!!   .
> 
> View attachment 194019


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I think I know from whom.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jade never told me i had a card!!!!   .
> 
> View attachment 194019





johnandjade said:


> AMAZING!!!!  thank you very much mum .
> 
> 
> the pictures are brilliant
> 
> and you're christmas table looks fantastic


I think I recognise the handwriting 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And I think I know from whom.


Me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And I think I know from whom.


Yep, correct. 
And I've just got a delivery note from my neighbour's post box. 
A parcel from the US is waiting for me to collect!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think I recognise the handwriting
> 
> Me too


Quelle surprise.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, correct.
> And I've just got a delivery note from my neighbour's post box.
> A parcel from the US is waiting for me to collect!





brilliant!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant!!!


Well, it might be poo again.
Which is cool.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I think I recognise the handwriting
> 
> Me too




i guessed as was domestic mail, and the stamp... but still very exciting . waiting to show jade before proudly adding to the others.


----------



## JoesMum

Christmas decoration started today


----------



## Momof4

Adam, you had the craziest address I have ever seen!! I hope you get yours!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Christmas decoration started today
> View attachment 194026


Hmmmmmmmmm.
Siberian Christmas ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam, you had the craziest address I have ever seen!! I hope you get yours!!


Ha de ha.
I just invented it to cause confusion.
Seriously, though, things do get here, got my calendars and two cards, my Amazon Christmas stuff and now something from the US.
Our donkeys are pretty efficient.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm.
> Siberian Christmas ?


It's a bad habit. This was our kitchen not long before Christmas last year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's a bad habit. This was our kitchen not long before Christmas last year
> View attachment 194027


Hmmmmm.(again).
Tropical liannas in a dark rainforest Christmas?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Christmas decoration started today
> View attachment 194026





eyes on the prize, soon be a haven


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's a bad habit. This was our kitchen not long before Christmas last year
> View attachment 194027




looks like adams celling!  

that's a shell, great to have it all shiny new though.


----------



## johnandjade

i did a bit of labouring fitting bathrooms and kitchens, fitted a kitchen in a much much MUCH smaller shell of a room similar. the satisfaction at the end was brilliant...

omelettes and eggs


----------



## johnandjade

jade is home, loved the card .




now in place 


fido's topping up the suntan.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> looks like adams celling!
> 
> that's a shell, great to have it all shiny new though.


The whole house was covered in a thick layer of plaster and brick dust for weeks. When we moved the heavy bedroom furniture this weekend there was an embarrassing amount of it on the carpet underneath. I had to vacuum before the decorator arrived 

I had a 2 ring electric hob and a microwave in the conservatory for cooking and washed up in the bath (I used a bowl - I didn't get in with it )

A 6 week job ended up taking nearly 11. It was worth it in the end, but the pain is still with me. It will take a long time for me to want to undertake another project like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looks like adams celling!
> 
> that's a shell, great to have it all shiny new though.


Oh, ha de ha! 


Not too bad but still most annoying. 
(notice wifey's room is pink, mine is blue!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i did a bit of labouring fitting bathrooms and kitchens, fitted a kitchen in a much much MUCH smaller shell of a room similar. the satisfaction at the end was brilliant...
> 
> omelettes and eggs


Yeuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The whole house was covered in a thick layer of plaster and brick dust for weeks. When we moved the heavy bedroom furniture this weekend there was an embarrassing amount of it on the carpet underneath. I had to vacuum before the decorator arrived
> 
> I had a 2 ring electric hob and a microwave in the conservatory for cooking and washed up in the bath (I used a bowl - I didn't get in with it )
> 
> A 6 week job ended up taking nearly 11. It was worth it in the end, but the pain is still with me. It will take a long time for me to want to undertake another project like that.


wifey cleans before cleaners arrive.
Hmmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

actually working on bringing his humidity down, it's around 85. been through a lot of blue roll with condensation! temps are up'd to compensate. 

the jade plant he snapped is starting to sprout again and working on re'rooting' the chopped top as couldn't find the selotape!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually working on bringing his humidity down, it's around 85. been through a lot of blue roll with condensation! temps are up'd to compensate.
> 
> the jade plant he snapped is starting to sprout again and working on re'rooting' the chopped top as couldn't find the selotape!
> View attachment 194032


It's Christmas.
No one can ever find the cellotape at Christmas.
It's traditional.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The whole house was covered in a thick layer of plaster and brick dust for weeks. When we moved the heavy bedroom furniture this weekend there was an embarrassing amount of it on the carpet underneath. I had to vacuum before the decorator arrived
> 
> I had a 2 ring electric hob and a microwave in the conservatory for cooking and washed up in the bath (I used a bowl - I didn't get in with it )
> 
> A 6 week job ended up taking nearly 11. It was worth it in the end, but the pain is still with me. It will take a long time for me to want to undertake another project like that.




changing room next time, and you get to be on telly


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> actually working on bringing his humidity down, it's around 85. been through a lot of blue roll with condensation! temps are up'd to compensate.
> 
> the jade plant he snapped is starting to sprout again and working on re'rooting' the chopped top as couldn't find the selotape!
> View attachment 194032


Just push the end of individual leaves into damp compost and they'll root and grow very quickly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, ha de ha!
> View attachment 194029
> 
> Not too bad but still most annoying.
> (notice wifey's room is pink, mine is blue!)




ohh  it's worse than i imagined! yip, its all going to re done isn't it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's Christmas.
> No one can ever find the cellotape at Christmas.
> It's traditional.




i nearly wrapped up eds in black electrical tape


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, ha de ha!
> View attachment 194029
> 
> Not too bad but still most annoying.
> (notice wifey's room is pink, mine is blue!)


 Oh, MY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohh  it's worse than i imagined! yip, its all going to re done isn't it


No, not too bad to do at all.
It's just annoying that whenever I fix a bit, another bit comes down.


----------



## JoesMum

Handy guide for the festive season


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Handy guide for the festive season
> View attachment 194033


Hmmmmmm.
Very good , but the cheese allowance is far too stingy.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes! Hate the cold.
> Aww poor you! How dare Oli be so mean!
> And yes. Max is stubborn, benjamin is stubborn, my boyfriend is stubborn...and I am stubborn.
> Such an interesting combination


Hi Linhdah. Oh GOD, Oli is not mean. I am the one who spoiled him: I began to hand-feed him as he wouldn't eat when I got him. New environment, new owner and the rest. I've never had a pet, therefore I got worried. I began to hand-feed him and it went on till this day! 

So you're all *stubborn*. (Only hoking). I can be, but on the whole I can give and take.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena


Good evening John.

Any news from @Lyn W ?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just push the end of individual leaves into damp compost and they'll root and grow very quickly.




i will do! i am not green fingered at all, only thing i know (was) to place in water. 

i wonder if degu poo can used as 'fertaliser'?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not too bad to do at all.
> It's just annoying that whenever I fix a bit, another bit comes down.




sods/ murphies law!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Handy guide for the festive season
> View attachment 194033




hi 5 !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at Cold Dark Room (which is probably colder than Amman....brrrrr)​


Errrrr.............
Wrong thread, Gillian ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrr.............
> Wrong thread, Gillian ?


Right!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John.
> 
> Any news from @Lyn W ?




evening ma'am '  

still nothing, haven't sent another email. if we still haven't heard anything by christmas i shall send another.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrr.............
> Wrong thread, Gillian ?


Terribly sorry for the error everyone.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> evening ma'am '
> 
> still nothing, haven't sent another email. if we still haven't heard anything by christmas i shall send another.


Good evening Sir.  Thanks your answer. Let's just hope that she and Lola are well.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## johnandjade

poor jades muscles are jaded.. it's actually a good thing! means she was working at her class the other night, no pain no gain!!! so i've sent her for a bath with 3x radox.. 

muscle soak
stress relief 
relax 



should buy me an hour or so


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir.  Thanks your answer. Let's just hope that she and Lola are well.




that is the worrying part isn't it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> poor jades muscles are jaded.. it's actually a good thing! means she was working at her class the other night, no pain no gain!!! so i've sent her for a bath with 3x radox..
> 
> muscle soak
> stress relief
> relax
> 
> 
> 
> should buy me an hour or so


Is there a lock on the door ?


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! tonight's viewing is home alone 2  it wasn't on netflix so had to download, our internet is from sky and isn't the best at all!! (grrr!) 

mission accomplished


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linhdah. Oh GOD, Oli is not mean. I am the one who spoiled him: I began to hand-feed him as he wouldn't eat when I got him. New environment, new owner and the rest. I've never had a pet, therefore I got worried. I began to hand-feed him and it went on till this day!
> 
> So you're all *stubborn*. (Only hoking). I can be, but on the whole I can give and take.


That should read "only joking." Sorry for the typing mistake. It's the cold weather.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> that is the worrying part isn't it


It definitely is, I'm afraid.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is there a lock on the door ?



resisting the joke


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! tonight's viewing is home alone 2  it wasn't on netflix so had to download, our internet is from sky and isn't the best at all!! (grrr!)
> 
> mission accomplished


Goodness, I loathe those films.
Doctor Who for me!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> That should read "only joking." Sorry for the typing mistake. It's the cold weather.




finger tippsy, not a typo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That should read "only joking." Sorry for the typing mistake. It's the cold weather.


And a drop of Christmas sherry ?
Evening, Gillian.
Evening, Oli, if you're still awake.


----------



## johnandjade

okey dokey, jades had a soak and is re hydrated, now she needs fed. 

IM COOKING TEA!!!! ???? !! 

fresh pasta, ready made sauce, hope it fits in the toaster . 


i'm going to end up with a kitchen looking like joes mums last year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> okey dokey, jades had a soak and is re hydrated, now she needs fed.
> 
> IM COOKING TEA!!!! ???? !!
> 
> fresh pasta, ready made sauce, hope it fits in the toaster .
> 
> 
> i'm going to end up with a kitchen looking like joes mums last year


Rubbish, i'm sure it'll be brill.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rubbish, i'm sure it'll be brill.




brillo pad for the clean up


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a drop of Christmas sherry ?
> Evening, Gillian.
> Evening, Oli, if you're still awake.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Yes, Oli is still wide awake, relaxing under his lamp; thinking of.....his girlfriend.  What about Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brillo pad for the clean up


Well, if you don't need a blow torch, that's a result.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> okey dokey, jades had a soak and is re hydrated, now she needs fed.
> 
> IM COOKING TEA!!!! ???? !!
> 
> fresh pasta, ready made sauce, hope it fits in the toaster .
> 
> 
> i'm going to end up with a kitchen looking like joes mums last year


Cooking tea?  Would that require a chef?





​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Yes, Oli is still wide awake, relaxing under his lamp; thinking of.....his girlfriend.  What about Tidgy?


Nope, just gone to bed.
Sure she's dreaming of her fiancé.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, just gone to bed.
> Sure she's dreaming of her fiancé.


Sweet dreams to my future daughter-in-law.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sweet dreams to my future daughter-in-law.


Thank you! 
wifey's teaching.
So I'm currently watching Tv and eating all her chocolates.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> wifey's teaching.
> So I'm currently watching Tv and eating all her chocolates.


Regards to Wifey and "bon appetit" to you. But do not be too greedy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> wifey's teaching.
> So I'm currently watching Tv and eating all her chocolates.




Take care Adam:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Take care Adam:



I don't particularly like chocolates, in quantity at least.
But it's for wifey's own good.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't particularly like chocolates, in quantity at least.
> But it's for wifey's own good.


You're lucky in that case. I *LOVE* it but I tend to resist it.


----------



## Moozillion

My friend is very grateful for your suggestions, Linda. She has done more research herself, and they have decided the driving trip will be for another time. She's finding restaurants that are open as well as a few tours.
They are currently planning a train ride up to Hampstead Heath to The Spaniard's Inn for a turkey dinner and Christmas pudding! A walk along Hampstead Heath is also in the cards. They will take Christmas Day as a rest-and-stroll-around-a-bit day.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Just found out one of my best friends over here is going to London for a week over Christmas!!!!!!!
> She has never been anywhere outside the US except for Canada. She and her hubby are staying in central London and have a very ambitious schedule planned: the opera, Oxford, Stonehenge, Bath, Tower of London, Westminster, St. Paul's, a very old English pub whose name I forget (which is not actually in London...) etc. etc. etc.
> They KNOW they are very overly ambitious and will never do it all, but are starting by putting down EVERY thing they'd like to see, then pare it down. The Stonehenge trip will be part of a big loop that will wind through Oxford etc. and will be an overnight trip. (They are not tortoise people but are still wonderful folks.)
> She will be doing  the driving, and I do NOT envy her!!!!! I advised her to do what I did when I was first in New Zealand: get a large sheet of paper and write in all capital letters KEEP LEFT with a large red arrow underneath that points to the left!!!!!!!!!
> I'm quite jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> wifey's teaching.
> So I'm currently watching Tv and eating all her chocolates.


 "EATING ALL HER CHOCOLATES" ????!?!?!?? 
In our house, that's a hanging offense!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


>


VERY INTERESTING!!!!!!  Thanks, Cameron!


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> My friend is very grateful for your suggestions, Linda. She has done more research herself, and they have decided the driving trip will be for another time. She's finding restaurants that are open as well as a few tours.
> They are currently planning a train ride up to Hampstead Heath to The Spaniard's Inn for a turkey dinner and Christmas pudding! A walk along Hampstead Heath is also in the cards. They will take Christmas Day as a rest-and-stroll-around-a-bit day.


Get your friend to use the TfL (Transport for London) journey planner to work out whether she will be able to get a train on the days she plans. There will be no trains or underground (subway) on Christmas Day at all. 
https://tfl.gov.uk/plan-a-journey/


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Get your friend to use the TfL (Transport for London) journey planner to work out whether she will be able to get a train on the days she plans. There will be no trains or underground (subway) on Christmas Day at all.
> https://tfl.gov.uk/plan-a-journey/


Thank you AGAIN!!!! 
I've sent it off to her.


----------



## Moozillion

I've got a recipe for some Christmas baking that calls for golden syrup, which we don't have here in the US.
Can any of our UK members suggest a reasonable alternative?
We have honey, molasses, maple syrup and corn syrup to choose from.

@Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum

Or should I just order golden syrup from Amazon?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> My friend is very grateful for your suggestions, Linda. She has done more research herself, and they have decided the driving trip will be for another time. She's finding restaurants that are open as well as a few tours.
> They are currently planning a train ride up to Hampstead Heath to The Spaniard's Inn for a turkey dinner and Christmas pudding! A walk along Hampstead Heath is also in the cards. They will take Christmas Day as a rest-and-stroll-around-a-bit day.




a global room with local knowledge


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Get your friend to use the TfL (Transport for London) journey planner to work out whether she will be able to get a train on the days she plans. There will be no trains or underground (subway) on Christmas Day at all.
> https://tfl.gov.uk/plan-a-journey/




woohoo!! go mum


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I've got a recipe for some Christmas baking that calls for golden syrup, which we don't have here in the US.
> Can any of our UK members suggest a reasonable alternative?
> We have honey, molasses, maple syrup and corn syrup to choose from.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum
> 
> Or should I just order golden syrup from Amazon?



Google suggests substituting 

2 parts light corn syrup and 1 part molasses

Or

Equal parts honey and light corn syrup

Or

You could use Maple or Dark corn syrups alone, but they're thinner than golden syrup and not as sweet. 

We don't have corn syrup over here, so I can't comment on that alone!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I've got a recipe for some Christmas baking that calls for golden syrup, which we don't have here in the US.
> Can any of our UK members suggest a reasonable alternative?
> We have honey, molasses, maple syrup and corn syrup to choose from.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum
> 
> Or should I just order golden syrup from Amazon?




i think maple would work. i can send some golden on if you wish?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i nearly wrapped up eds in black electrical tape


Geez. You wrapped it, too?


----------



## Moozillion

I got my Christmas card from JoesMum today!!!! GREAT fun!!!!! 
Joe IS a handsome beast, isn't he? Love the Santa hat!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i think maple would work. i can send some golden on if you wish?


You are such a sweetie!  Thanks, but I really don't expect to use much at all. I'm thinking it makes most sense to substitute something. I searched online and found several suggestions. I'm currently looking at using 1 part molasses to 2 parts light corn syrup...


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez. You wrapped it, too?




wait till you try un wrap it, you will need a stanly knife (box cutter)


----------



## Moozillion

Linda, do I understand correctly that Joe is a Hermann's tortoise? (my memory is not the best...)
How big is he and what does he weigh?

@JoesMum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> My friend is very grateful for your suggestions, Linda. She has done more research herself, and they have decided the driving trip will be for another time. She's finding restaurants that are open as well as a few tours.
> They are currently planning a train ride up to Hampstead Heath to The Spaniard's Inn for a turkey dinner and Christmas pudding! A walk along Hampstead Heath is also in the cards. They will take Christmas Day as a rest-and-stroll-around-a-bit day.


Sounds like great fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I got my Christmas card from JoesMum today!!!! GREAT fun!!!!!
> Joe IS a handsome beast, isn't he? Love the Santa hat!!!


Me too. Very nice card.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> You are such a sweetie!  Thanks, but I really don't expect to use much at all. I'm thinking it makes most sense to substitute something. I searched online and found several suggestions. I'm currently looking at using 1 part molasses to 2 parts light corn syrup...





perhaps santa will be good to you


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Linda, do I understand correctly that Joe is a Hermann's tortoise? (my memory is not the best...)
> How big is he and what does he weigh?
> 
> @JoesMum


Joe is a Greek - Testudo graeca graeca just like Tidgy, but much bigger

He's over 10 inches long and weighs 7 and a quarter pounds. My husband got him (wild caught) in 1970. 

Don't let people tell you they're a small tortoise!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I mailed my TORTOISE out this morning. I individually wrapped everything.
But it looks pretty sad.
I also almost got the last card sent out. Almost because more names have been added and I sent a few to folks not on our official list, also.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I got my Christmas card from JoesMum today!!!! GREAT fun!!!!!
> Joe IS a handsome beast, isn't he? Love the Santa hat!!!





ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too. Very nice card.


I staggered the posting of these and they've pretty much arrived together across the world which is good


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Google suggests substituting
> 
> 2 parts light corn syrup and 1 part molasses
> 
> Or
> 
> Equal parts honey and light corn syrup
> 
> Or
> 
> You could use Maple or Dark corn syrups alone, but they're thinner than golden syrup and not as sweet.
> 
> We don't have corn syrup over here, so I can't comment on that alone!


THANK YOU!


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!!!


Good evening. How has your day been?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!!!


Hello.
Right in time for me to say goodbye.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> perhaps santa will be good to you


Actually, my hubby was asking for what I might want for Christmas just earlier today! I think I'll add golden syrup to the list!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Joe is a Greek - Testudo graeca graeca just like Tidgy, but much bigger
> 
> He's over 10 inches long and weighs 7 and a quarter pounds. My husband got him (wild caught) in 1970.
> 
> Don't let people tell you they're a small tortoise!


GOSH!!!! So he's 46+ years old! Still in his prime!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll leave with this group photo. I know. I know. Too short a quarantine period....
I'll get my checkbook ready.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> Right in time for me to say goodbye.


Awww, cya later Zero~


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!!!


hello


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll leave with this group photo. I know. I know. Too short a quarantine period....
> I'll get my checkbook ready.




great pictures though


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me. until tomorrow friends


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me. until tomorrow friends


Sleep well. Sweet dreams


----------



## Bee62

Huhuuuu, anybody here ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Huhuuuu, anybody here ?


Hi Sabine

Just about! I have fish to feed and then I shall be turning in for the night shortly.


----------



## Momof4

I received a couple more cards!! WOOHOO!! 

I couldn't find my stamps today so I never mailed mine I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Hi,

@JoesMum. 
Sorry, I forgot your name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "EATING ALL HER CHOCOLATES" ????!?!?!??
> In our house, that's a hanging offense!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel sick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've got a recipe for some Christmas baking that calls for golden syrup, which we don't have here in the US.
> Can any of our UK members suggest a reasonable alternative?
> We have honey, molasses, maple syrup and corn syrup to choose from.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum
> 
> Or should I just order golden syrup from Amazon?


http://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/43920/what-is-the-us-equivalent-of-golden-syrup-uk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Joe is a Greek - Testudo graeca graeca just like Tidgy, but much bigger
> 
> He's over 10 inches long and weighs 7 and a quarter pounds. My husband got him (wild caught) in 1970.
> 
> Don't let people tell you they're a small tortoise!


Indeed, the females here can reach 12 inches or so.
I've never seen a male as big as Joe, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello everyone!!!


Hello, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> Right in time for me to say goodbye.


Drat!
Missed you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll leave with this group photo. I know. I know. Too short a quarantine period....
> I'll get my checkbook ready.


Nice! 
Good luck with that.
Hopefully, they'll get on with each other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Actually, my hubby was asking for what I might want for Christmas just earlier today! I think I'll add golden syrup to the list!


I'm sure you've already got several varieties of cheese on that list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me. until tomorrow friends


Nos da , John.
Knock 'em dead again tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
I just wanted to pop in quickly before bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Huhuuuu, anybody here ?


Sorry, late on tonight, I've been eating too many chocolates and feel a bit icky.
Hi, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Sabine
> 
> Just about! I have fish to feed and then I shall be turning in for the night shortly.


Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I received a couple more cards!! WOOHOO!!
> 
> I couldn't find my stamps today so I never mailed mine I'll try again tomorrow.


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi,
> 
> @JoesMum.
> Sorry, I forgot your name.


Linda.
But I think she's gone to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just wanted to pop in quickly before bed


Hi, Noel! 
Successful day ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel!
> Successful day ?


Hi Adam
It was a good day. 
Sorry you're feeling icky from the chocolate


----------



## AZtortMom

Well, good night CDR
See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel sick.


Serves you right! Naughty Adam, eating Wifey's chocolates!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drat!
> Missed you!


You might be surprised how often I peek in


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I went out and checked on the tortoises.
It looks like a friendship post, with the old group in the night houses and the new crew huddled together inside of a construction pipe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, late on tonight, I've been eating too many chocolates and feel a bit icky.
> Hi, Sabine.


I thought you were joking about feeling bad from eating Wifey's chocolates. I AM sorry you're feeling ill, regardless of the reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> It was a good day.
> Sorry you're feeling icky from the chocolate


Serves me right!
Glad your day was nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Well, good night CDR
> See you guys tomorrow


Nos da, Noel.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Serves you right! Naughty Adam, eating Wifey's chocolates!


I would say,' That'll teach me".
But it won't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might be surprised how often I peek in


Aaaahhhh!!!!
Golly, you made me jump! 
Sneaking about in the dark like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went out and checked on the tortoises.
> It looks like a friendship post, with the old group in the night houses and the new crew huddled together inside of a construction pipe.


It's very interesting that the two groups know each other within that group and stick together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night


Doh!
Missed you again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I thought you were joking about feeling bad from eating Wifey's chocolates. I AM sorry you're feeling ill, regardless of the reason.


Thanks, Bea.
(was just joking, if i ate wifey's choccies I wouldn't get fed for a month.)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Bea.
> (was just joking, if i ate wifey's choccies I wouldn't get fed for a month.)


She is more generous than I would be if you ate my choccies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night , Roommates! 
See you tomorrow.
Wow many of us are now checking our letterboxes/ mailboxes every morning with eager anticipation and delight!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning world 

running a little late but feeling great 

door number 8, lets have at you!!! 

...lifts open letterbox and peeks in, 

it's a chap in a jumpsuit and cape?? 
he has on spock ears and a santa hat??!! 

who could it be????

ITS ONLY ELF(ISH) PRESLY  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL4buhs68RijcfAhAGOYvgAT7ba_l1feuE&v=MR4Ik4RflVU


----------



## johnandjade

2miles to go, 30mins to do so quick march!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Will be catching up on all the conversations that took place here last night. Need to move my bed time from kiddie to the adult section to be able to participate more.


----------



## johnandjade

made it on time (35mins before i'm on the clock) time to open up and get the kettle on


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> made it on time (35mins before i'm on the clock) time to open up and get the kettle on


Have a nice day, John!
Did you see Mr. Trump last night in Home Alone 2?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Handy guide for the festive season
> View attachment 194033


"Mr Finger says you can eat as much turkey as you want because it's been a really really bad year." Especially for Turkey.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll leave with this group photo. I know. I know. Too short a quarantine period....
> I'll get my checkbook ready.


They look gorgeous, Ed!!
So can redfoots get mean to one another, like the Greeks or Russians?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Will be catching up on all the conversations that took place here last night. Need to move my bed time from kiddie to the adult section to be able to participate more.




good morning


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Have a nice day, John!
> Did you see Mr. Trump last night in Home Alone 2?




no? is he in it??


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, the females here can reach 12 inches or so.
> I've never seen a male as big as Joe, though.


A neighbor has this beauty on her lawn. She's about 9-10 inches, a female. Unfortunately wild caught for the neighbor's pleasure.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> no? is he in it??


An American friend alerted me to this. "Brits just realised Donald Trump is in Home Alone 2 and it's 'ruining their childhoods'"
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/brits-just-realised-donald-trump-9239865


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A neighbor has this beauty on her lawn. She's about 9-10 inches, a female. Unfortunately wild caught for the neighbor's pleasure.
> View attachment 194088


A beauty I agree. It's a shame she wasn't left to roam free


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> They look gorgeous, Ed!!
> So can redfoots get mean to one another, like the Greeks or Russians?


They're more tolerant than some species. But yes, there could be a strop or two. 

Russians and Sulcatas probably have the worst reputations for fighting nasty. 

The rest of the Testudo (Greek's, Hermann's, etc) and Leopards are still likely to fight, but better than the first two. 

And at the other end of the scale Pancakes and Aldabras seem least likely to fight. 

They're all unpredictable though!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning world
> 
> running a little late but feeling great
> 
> door number 8, lets have at you!!!
> 
> ...lifts open letterbox and peeks in,
> 
> it's a chap in a jumpsuit and cape??
> he has on spock ears and a santa hat??!!
> 
> who could it be????
> 
> ITS ONLY ELF(ISH) PRESLY
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL4buhs68RijcfAhAGOYvgAT7ba_l1feuE&v=MR4Ik4RflVU


Good morning John! Good morning Lena. Good morning CDR. 
It's Thursday already! Where has this week gone?!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> no? is he in it??


Donald Trump has a cameo bit part in it


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Donald Trump has a cameo bit part in it


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> An American friend alerted me to this. "Brits just realised Donald Trump is in Home Alone 2 and it's 'ruining their childhoods'"
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/brits-just-realised-donald-trump-9239865



i cant get it to load  

but found


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John! Good morning Lena. Good morning CDR.
> It's Thursday already! Where has this week gone?!




morning mum


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning roommates
My day started late because my car didn't want to start. The trunk was open which drained the battery
My bff picked me and brought me into work with her 
I think something is wrong with the key fab because I've been finding the trunk open a lot


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Noel!


Morning Linda


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Noel!


Sorry I called you the wrong name:/


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Noël. Bad news about your car. 

I had a similar problem to you with the trunk (we call it the boot) of my car. It turned out that the boot switch (I guess it's called the trunk switch in the USA) was faulty. My car boot was opening as I drove along too 

It wasn't expensive to get it replaced.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's very interesting that the two groups know each other within that group and stick together.


Yes. If not friendship, then comfort and recognition at some level.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Bad news about your car.
> 
> I had a similar problem to you with the trunk (we call it the boot) of my car. It turned out that the boot switch (I guess it's called the trunk switch in the USA) was faulty. My car boot was opening as I drove along too
> 
> It wasn't expensive to get it replaced.


Morning Linda
Oh goodness!
It's new so it's under warranty so they will fix it  just inconvenient 
How are you?


----------



## Stuart S.

Morning everyone! (12:35AM here in The Last Frontier)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> They look gorgeous, Ed!!
> So can redfoots get mean to one another, like the Greeks or Russians?


Not generally. Yellowfoot do. Redfoot show mild physical hostility rarely. The issues I've had have been mostly from a too "frisky" male that wanted to breed 24/7 and (1) A pen that wasn't large enough and (2) not enough females. Both of those things have been cured.
When you read about two Redfoot and one is "bullying" the other, one will become dominant and one will become submissive. The submissive tortoise gets less food and spends a lot of the day being followed by the aggressive one. Most unpleasant.


----------



## AZtortMom

Stuart S. said:


> Morning everyone! (12:35AM here in The Last Frontier)


Morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates
> My day started late because my car didn't want to start. The trunk was open which drained the battery
> My bff picked me and brought me into work with her
> I think something is wrong with the key fab because I've been finding the trunk open a lot


Remove the light bulb until it's fixed. That way the battery won't drain.
I often set off my trucks alarm when my keys are in my pocket and I bend down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Sorry I called you the wrong name:/


Welcome to the club.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Sorry I called you the wrong name:/


Linda is a pretty name. So is Laura. I'll stick with Lena for now.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates
> My day started late because my car didn't want to start. The trunk was open which drained the battery
> My bff picked me and brought me into work with her
> I think something is wrong with the key fab because I've been finding the trunk open a lot




ed!!!  


morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

Stuart S. said:


> Morning everyone! (12:35AM here in The Last Frontier)




good morning stuart  

1030 in not so sunny scotland


----------



## johnandjade

my buttons at the back must be undone...




don't think so!!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> ed!!!
> 
> 
> morning mom


Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John




hope the rest of your day goes better


----------



## johnandjade

sorted


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hope the rest of your day goes better


Yup
I'm borrowing besties car to jump my car, then getting in touch with Honda. 
I'm going to do what Ed suggested with the bulb too


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Yup
> I'm borrowing besties car to jump my car, then getting in touch with Honda.
> I'm going to do what Ed suggested with the bulb too




ed fixed lynns car before he is a clever chap


----------



## AZtortMom

I get that feeling


----------



## AZtortMom

*taps jellyfish*
*sips coffee as she patiently waits for roommates to return*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning world
> 
> running a little late but feeling great
> 
> door number 8, lets have at you!!!
> 
> ...lifts open letterbox and peeks in,
> 
> it's a chap in a jumpsuit and cape??
> he has on spock ears and a santa hat??!!
> 
> who could it be????
> 
> ITS ONLY ELF(ISH) PRESLY
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL4buhs68RijcfAhAGOYvgAT7ba_l1feuE&v=MR4Ik4RflVU


Good afternoon, John in your Winter Wonderland. 
Lesson for me in 45 minutes, but just the one today. 
Then, maybe, a post office run!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Will be catching up on all the conversations that took place here last night. Need to move my bed time from kiddie to the adult section to be able to participate more.


Good afternoon, Lena.
It was just the usual talk about cheese, chocolates and Christmas if I recall correctly.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linhdah. Oh GOD, Oli is not mean. I am the one who spoiled him: I began to hand-feed him as he wouldn't eat when I got him. New environment, new owner and the rest. I've never had a pet, therefore I got worried. I began to hand-feed him and it went on till this day!
> 
> So you're all *stubborn*. (Only hoking). I can be, but on the whole I can give and take.


Well looks like he found the owner of his dreams ! Lol 
Im sure he loves being spoiled! 

And yes. All stubborn. My boyfriend usually is the "give and take"'
Because whatever I say goes!! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A neighbor has this beauty on her lawn. She's about 9-10 inches, a female. Unfortunately wild caught for the neighbor's pleasure.
> View attachment 194088


Lovely tort. 
Even in the US, some of the tortoises for sale (like Russians, I believe) are wild caught. 
And all of them here, too.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all ! 
I tried to catch up on the CDR tuesday but there were so many posts and I got busy  
Will attempt to catch up again. 
Just wanted to say I received my Christmas cards from Yvonne and Noel  they're lovely! Thanks a lot!! 
I will finally be mailing mine out today (or tomorrow)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John! Good morning Lena. Good morning CDR.
> It's Thursday already! Where has this week gone?!


I am trying to find it.
One of the darker corners I expect.
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 194089


As if these films aren't horrifying enough already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates
> My day started late because my car didn't want to start. The trunk was open which drained the battery
> My bff picked me and brought me into work with her
> I think something is wrong with the key fab because I've been finding the trunk open a lot


Good morning, Noel.
Can't help with cars, i'm afraid. 
Though I do know what a trunk is which is fairly impressive for me.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> A neighbor has this beauty on her lawn. She's about 9-10 inches, a female. Unfortunately wild caught for the neighbor's pleasure.
> View attachment 194088


Thats a gorgeous tortoise !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Linda


Confusing isn't it ?
We've got Lyn, Linda, Lena and Linhdan.
And now Bee and Bea. 
If everybody was called Adam it would be easier.


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thats a gorgeous tortoise !


She is.  Just hope she'll survive the winter. 
All too common to simply pull them out of their natural habitat, unfortunately. 
Good afternoon to all roommates who have joined us.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Confusing isn't it ?
> We've got Lyn, Linda, Lena and Linhdan.
> And now Bee and Bea.
> If everybody was called Adam it would be easier.


Good Morning Adams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. If not friendship, then comfort and recognition at some level.


Good morning, Ed.
Perhaps a sort of herd instinct ?
Safety in numbers ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> She is.  Just hope she'll survive the winter.
> All too common to simply pull them out of their natural habitat, unfortunately.
> Good afternoon to all roommates who have joined us.


Im sure she will be fine .. positive thoughts ! I have faith the wild caught ones know what to do.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I see there have been alot of name forgetting and mix ups 
I feel like i should start addressing everyone by their name also , hehe


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Confusing isn't it ?
> We've got Lyn, Linda, Lena and Linhdan.
> And now Bee and Bea.
> If everybody was called Adam it would be easier.


Come to think about it, Noel also has an L and an N, only in the reverse order. @AZtortMom


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im sure she will be fine .. positive thoughts ! I have faith the wild caught ones know what to do.


And come spring, I might do something in the stealth of the night to change her situation. Just don't tell my neighbor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Come to think about it, Noel also has an L and an N, only in the reverse order. @AZtortMom


If I recall, I've been called Kathy


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gunna take a quick nap with benjamin. Hes all cuddled up with me. Moments like this make me wish Max liked to cuddle also


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> And come spring, I might do something in the stealth of the night to change her situation. Just don't tell my neighbor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> And come spring, I might do something in the stealth of the night to change her situation. Just don't tell my neighbor.


Shhhh..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Morning everyone! (12:35AM here in The Last Frontier)


Good morning Stuart. 
Even colder than the Cold Dark Room over there! 
Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!
Grab an armadillo to sit on, watch out for flying jellyfish and the One-legged Pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
Can we call you Adam to avoid confusion ?
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> And come spring, I might do something in the stealth of the night to change her situation. Just don't tell my neighbor.


Haha , my lips are sealed ! Do keep us updated though


----------



## Kristoff

My Christmas tree goes up today. A little late in the game, but it'll stay until January 14 for the Orthodox Christmas on the 7th and something we call the "old New Year" on the 13th. Party like a Russian, eh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all !
> I tried to catch up on the CDR tuesday but there were so many posts and I got busy
> Will attempt to catch up again.
> Just wanted to say I received my Christmas cards from Yvonne and Noel  they're lovely! Thanks a lot!!
> I will finally be mailing mine out today (or tomorrow)


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Adams


Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Good morning.
Perhaps not as easy as I'd thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im sure she will be fine .. positive thoughts ! I have faith the wild caught ones know what to do.


I hope so.
Good morning, Linhdan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Come to think about it, Noel also has an L and an N, only in the reverse order. @AZtortMom


OW!
My brain hurts!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW!
> My brain hurts!


Mine too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> If I recall, I've been called Kathy


I've been called many things a lot worse than that...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Gunna take a quick nap with benjamin. Hes all cuddled up with me. Moments like this make me wish Max liked to cuddle also


Enjoy your kip, see you later! 
And hello to Max and Benjamin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My Christmas tree goes up today. A little late in the game, but it'll stay until January 14 for the Orthodox Christmas on the 7th and something we call the "old New Year" on the 13th. Party like a Russian, eh?


We do Orthodox Christmas, too. 
But our tree may come down as late as second 12th night on the 19th or so. 
But our tree won't go up for a bit yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, oh Adams from various countries and States, my student is late. 
Quelle surprise.


----------



## johnandjade

microwave chicken curry for lunch today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> microwave chicken curry for lunch today.


Just on the coffee.
I don't have time to eat today.
(and wifey's still in bed).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey has surfaced .
1.30 pm.
Quite early for her.
Still no sign of the student.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We do Orthodox Christmas, too.
> But our tree may come down as late as second 12th night on the 19th or so.
> But our tree won't go up for a bit yet.


Now you're ruining my national pride!


----------



## johnandjade

one of the guys got in a big KFC


----------



## Bee62

Hello to the ones in the CDR. I just take a short look here....


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello~


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ed!!!
> 
> 
> morning mom


Morning. I wont be in for long, But I'll be peeking in a few times when I have the chance.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I see there have been alot of name forgetting and mix ups
> I feel like i should start addressing everyone by their name also , hehe


It might make a newbie to the room feel uncomfortable?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Can't help with cars, i'm afraid.
> Though I do know what a trunk is which is fairly impressive for me.


A trunk is that thing on the front of a mammoth or elephant 

Or a large piece of luggage you take to boarding school.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My Christmas tree goes up today. A little late in the game, but it'll stay until January 14 for the Orthodox Christmas on the 7th and something we call the "old New Year" on the 13th. Party like a Russian, eh?


Mine won't go up until next week


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> If I recall, I've been called Kathy


Just once.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> A trunk is that thing on the front of a mammoth or elephant
> 
> Or a large piece of luggage you take to boarding school.


It's also American slang for a females rear end.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I've been busier than expected today. I'm trying to catch up!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Mine won't go up until next week


No tree here. Last year Suki chewed on the tree and the decorations including the light cord.


----------



## Bee62

No tree here too ! There is no more room in the dining room because of the two enclosures for tortoises ....
But it doesnt matter.


----------



## Bee62

Sorry, I mean no more *place* left in the dining room....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I mean no more *place* left in the dining room....


You were correct the first time 

In English you can say:
"There is no space left in the dining room..."
Or
"There is no room left in the dining room"

Both are understood by native speakers to mean the same thing, i.e. lots of tortoise stuff using all available floor space


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning. I wont be in for long, But I'll be peeking in a few times when I have the chance.




seen you had already given a solution


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Goodmorning Tort people !!!


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> No tree here. Last year Suki chewed on the tree and the decorations including the light cord.





Just for you Ed


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning Tort people !!!


Good morning Grandpa T


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning Tort people !!!




good morning BUDdy


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 194103
> 
> Just for you Ed




well done mom  

hi 5!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> well done mom
> 
> hi 5!


hi 5 or Hi on 5 ( Buds )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Now you're ruining my national pride!


Sorry.
It's just that wifey loves Christmas so much, we have to do the two. 
And I'm happy if she's happy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 194103
> 
> Just for you Ed


MMMMM. Crunchy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello to the ones in the CDR. I just take a short look here....


Hello, Sabine! 
Drat, I missed you again! 
Later hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello~


Hi, Austin.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It might make a newbie to the room feel uncomfortable?


It wouldn't worry them, Shirley.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A trunk is that thing on the front of a mammoth or elephant
> 
> Or a large piece of luggage you take to boarding school.


Or the main woody stem of a tree or similar large plant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning Tort people !!!


Good morning, Grandpa!


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Well looks like he found the owner of his dreams ! Lol
> Im sure he loves being spoiled!
> 
> And yes. All stubborn. My boyfriend usually is the "give and take"'
> Because whatever I say goes!! Lol


Hi Linhdah, and hope you're all well.

Oh Oli - I believe- didn't dream to find an owner like me, especially in this region where 99.999% (notice the percentage!) of the people dislike animals. Oli did get used being hand fed and even when I leave the food in his enclosure, it remains literally *UNTOUCHED *till I feed hm. Spoiled brat! But I love him all the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 194104


It must take you half the day, Gramps, what with your 623 torts and all.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> hi 5 or Hi on 5 ( Buds )







does this count  

hi 5 gramps


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> MMMMM. Crunchy!




a LIGHT snack


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It must take you half the day, Gramps, what with your 623 torts and all.


No ! Over half are asleep . All I got to feed are the leopards, the pancakes , and the Egypations !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194105
> 
> 
> does this count
> 
> hi 5 gramps


Don't hide the tort brew ! Unlike people torts only do Bud !


----------



## johnandjade

home time. under target today, but the manager seen i was working late  

jade and her mum are at an event at john lewis (department store) ... its closed to the public and a champagne reception.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a LIGHT snack


How illuminating.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't hide the tort brew ! Unlike people torts only do Bud !




it was the road beer last week, had to hide from cops . i think it's a £60 fine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No ! Over half are asleep . All I got to feed are the leopards, the pancakes , and the Egypations !


And Grandma Turtle ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Grandma Turtle ?


Got to work tonight but only to 10 pm !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The student finally arrived 45 minutes late.
After the lesson I escaped to the post office, bought some more stamps (not in the Post Office, they don't sell stamps there ) had a sneaky beer in the hotel then home buying milk and cooking oil on the way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Got to work tonight but only to 10 pm !


I finished at 3pm, after starting at 1.45. 
An hour and a quarter today, I'm quite exhausted.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> MMMMM. Crunchy!


I bet Noel just wanted to light up your day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And another card was in my letter box! 


Most splendid! 
Thank you, Noel! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I bet Noel just wanted to light up your day


Well, she is very bright.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And another card was in my letter box!
> View attachment 194106
> 
> Most splendid!
> Thank you, Noel!
> Merry Christmas!


You're welcome


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I bet Noel just wanted to light up your day


* Whispers* We're teaching these non Brits bad habits 

Don't mind us Lena. Carry on punning. It's good for world karma


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The student finally arrived 45 minutes late.
> After the lesson I escaped to the post office, bought some more stamps (not in the Post Office, they don't sell stamps there ) had a sneaky beer in the hotel then home buying milk and cooking oil on the way.




a beer well earned sir


----------



## AZtortMom

https://goo.gl/images/4eVrE2


----------



## Kristoff

S


Tidgy's Dad said:


> And another card was in my letter box!
> View attachment 194106
> 
> Most splendid!
> Thank you, Noel!
> Merry Christmas!


Such a beautiful card! *admiring the art work*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a beer well earned sir


It's quite a walk, but I enjoy it. 
But the box was quite large so I got a taxi back to the edge of my area, after the shopping, then it's only a couple of minutes walk home.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> * Whispers* We're teaching these non Brits bad habits
> 
> Don't mind us Lena. Carry on punning. It's good for world karma


Oh, please do humor me and keep teaching us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> S
> Such a beautiful card! *admiring the art work*


Yes, and the sentiment expressed in the written message inside was most wonderful.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> https://goo.gl/images/4eVrE2


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194108


Great wig


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's quite a walk, but I enjoy it.
> But the box was quite large so I got a taxi back to the edge of my area, after the shopping, then it's only a couple of minutes walk home.





i have been good today, walked to and from work


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Great wig




 i do so love it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, and the sentiment expressed in the written message inside was most wonderful.




i really want to ship mine out, amazon best hurry up ! grrr!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have been good today, walked to and from work


Splendid. 
But now, I need to ask everyone.
I think my TORTOISE gift has arrived. 
Has anybody else got theirs, yet ?
If not, are we going to wait until everyone has theirs before opening ?
Or are we waiting til Christmas day ?
What do you think, Roommates ?


----------



## Kristoff

Off to feed black olives to the cat. Catch you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really want to ship mine out, amazon best hurry up ! grrr!


But you've sent your TORTOISE ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> But now, I need to ask everyone.
> I think my TORTOISE gift has arrived.
> Has anybody else got theirs, yet ?
> If not, are we going to wait until everyone has theirs before opening ?
> Or are we waiting til Christmas day ?
> What do you think, Roommates ?




i was wondering about that as well. vote? 

then again, your the boss and call the shots


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Off to feed black olives to the cat. Catch you later


Yummy! 
Love olives.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Off to feed black olives to the cat. Catch you later



wont see you later. 

have fun


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you've sent your TORTOISE ?




yip . shipped out and a john handcock need on delivery. unlike eds as jade forgot


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummy!
> Love olives.




so does popeye the sailor man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip . shipped out and a john handcock need on delivery. unlike eds as jade forgot


Oh, yes, I remember now.


----------



## johnandjade

they would be cheeper keeping a tort!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i was wondering about that as well. vote?
> 
> then again, your the boss and call the shots


Yep, I forgot. 
This is not a democracy.
It might be best if we at least wait until all the gifts have arrived, so nobody reveals what they've got, from where and potentially from whom until we can all do it together.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And another card was in my letter box!
> View attachment 194106
> 
> Most splendid!
> Thank you, Noel!
> Merry Christmas!


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

A very nice card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they would be cheeper keeping a tort!!
> View attachment 194109


Their electric bill is going to be as high as someone who keeps a couple of tropical tortoises!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> A very nice card.


Good evening, Gillian. 
Good evening, Oli.
Thank you, I think so, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Would you @Tidgy's Dad ?​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


>


Quite.


----------



## johnandjade

i have another 2 cards!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.


Yet another drop in temp here, with rain and even.....snow expected. 

What's it like back in Morocco?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i have another 2 cards!!!


Hi John. 

Could we see them please? That is of course, unless they are private.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have another 2 cards!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

I didn't get any post at all today. Not even a bill  It happens sometimes. We only seem to get deliveries 4 or 5 days out of a possible 6.


----------



## Moozillion

I like the idea of opening our TORTOISE gifts together (mostly, anyway!) 
I haven't received mine yet, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yet another drop in temp here, with rain and even.....snow expected.
> 
> What's it like back in Morocco?


The rain has stopped for a while, I expect.
The temperature was 18° C today, so only moderate.
But it's sunny and no wind, so can't complain.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I didn't get any post at all today. Not even a bill  It happens sometimes. We only seem to get deliveries 4 or 5 days out of a possible 6.


Drat!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.
> 
> Could we see them please? That is of course, unless they are private.


I'm sure we will, once he's put them above Fido's enclosure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I didn't get any post at all today. Not even a bill  It happens sometimes. We only seem to get deliveries 4 or 5 days out of a possible 6.


Here, he won't come if it's raining.
Which thankfully, isn't often.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The rain has stopped for a while, I expect.
> The temperature was 18° C today, so only moderate.
> But it's sunny and no wind, so can't complain.


Good for you.  18 deg C is nice and warm - or relatively warm. Unlike 7 deg C. 

Oli and I will *FREEZE *if it snows.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure we will, once he's put them above Fido's enclosure.


Look forward to seeing them as well as Fido.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I like the idea of opening our TORTOISE gifts together (mostly, anyway!)
> I haven't received mine yet, though.


Yes, I have itchy fingers, but will hold fire for a bit, I think. 
Don't worry, I'm sure yours'll be there very soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.
> 
> Could we see them please? That is of course, unless they are private.




i will post a piccy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good for you.  18 deg C is nice and warm - or relatively warm. Unlike 7 deg C.
> 
> Oli and I will *FREEZE *if it snows.


I don't think it'll snow for a bit, yet. 
Hope not.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i will post a piccy


Great!


----------



## johnandjade

ok, animalsess been said hello to and fed. cigarette rolled and bud opened, onsie's on... 

card time


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think it'll snow for a bit, yet.
> Hope not.


I don't think it will, either. Has it ever snowed in Morocco? Here in Jordan it snows almost every year.  And....."imprisonment" begins.


----------



## johnandjade

it's filling up . 

one from mrs B , with happy faces inside



AND one from kathy  , the original and best kathy that is  


thank you both very much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I don't think it will, either. Has it ever snowed in Morocco? Here in Jordan it snows almost every year.  And....."imprisonment" begins.


I know, Gillian, you've mentioned how horrible it is.
It has snowed twice here in Fes in the 11 years I've been here, but only a dusting that was soon gone. 
it was lovely to see the people in their doorways staring in amazement at the palm trees coated in snow.
But 50 kms south, in the higher mountains, there is always thick snow and we have a ski resort. 
I will probably go skiing in January, throw some snowballs at wifey and build a Tidgy snowtortoise, but then come home to the warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194110
> 
> 
> it's filling up .
> 
> one from mrs B , with happy faces inside
> View attachment 194111
> 
> 
> AND one from kathy  , the original and best kathy that is
> 
> 
> thank you both very much


Lovely! 
What fun this is!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194110
> 
> 
> it's filling up .
> 
> one from mrs B , with happy faces inside
> View attachment 194111
> 
> 
> AND one from kathy  , the original and best kathy that is
> 
> 
> thank you both very much


Lovely! Thanks for sharing, John..


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> What fun this is!




it's brilliant) 

can't wait till TORTOISE pics are posted as well!!! 

great fun!! thank you and thank you to yvonne for making it happen. 

this is the most i have enjoyed christmas in years!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, Gillian, you've mentioned how horrible it is.
> It has snowed twice here in Fes in the 11 years I've been here, but only a dusting that was soon gone.
> it was lovely to see the people in their doorways staring in amazement at the palm trees coated in snow.
> But 50 kms south, in the higher mountains, there is always thick snow and we have a ski resort.
> I will probably go skiing in January, throw some snowballs at wifey and build a Tidgy snowtortoise, but then come home to the warm.


Sorry Adam.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a doctor's appt. this a.m. (nothing but a checkup) and since I had to drive right by the P.O. I stopped to get my mail. There was another card from the Forum! This one came from England!!! (Linda: Those sweaters! Those hats!! So funny)


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I had a doctor's appt. this a.m. (nothing but a checkup) and since I had to drive right by the P.O. I stopped to get my mail. There was another card from the Forum! This one came from England!!! (Linda: Those sweaters! Those hats!! So funny)




hope all is well and you have the green light to enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I had a doctor's appt. this a.m. (nothing but a checkup) and since I had to drive right by the P.O. I stopped to get my mail. There was another card from the Forum! This one came from England!!! (Linda: Those sweaters! Those hats!! So funny)


Good evening Yvonne (it's 8.45pm here).

Hope you are well and it was only a check up.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely! Thanks for sharing, John..




and ob course the fido pics...


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> and ob course the fido pics...
> View attachment 194112
> View attachment 194113


Oh.....he's adorable!  How long have you had him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's brilliant)
> 
> can't wait till TORTOISE pics are posted as well!!!
> 
> great fun!! thank you and thank you to yvonne for making it happen.
> 
> this is the most i have enjoyed christmas in years!


Objection! 
TORTOISE was me! 
And the card exchange was your suggestion, Yvonne's PM and me PMing people if they wanted to be added to the list. 
I feel most offended.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's brilliant)
> 
> can't wait till TORTOISE pics are posted as well!!!
> 
> great fun!! thank you and thank you to yvonne for making it happen.
> 
> this is the most i have enjoyed christmas in years!


But I agree about enjoying the run up to Christmas more than I have in about 30 years!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry Adam.


For what ?
Nothing to be sorry for, I don't think. 
Or have you trodden on a hedgehog ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.....he's adorable!  How long have you had him?




around 2.5yrs (i think) 

his pyramiding isn't as bad as it looks in picture, he had a dry start


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I had a doctor's appt. this a.m. (nothing but a checkup) and since I had to drive right by the P.O. I stopped to get my mail. There was another card from the Forum! This one came from England!!! (Linda: Those sweaters! Those hats!! So funny)


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and ob course the fido pics...
> View attachment 194112
> View attachment 194113


Hello, Fido, you handsome devil! 
You seem to have a lot of Christmas cards there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Objection!
> TORTOISE was me!
> And the card exchange was your suggestion, Yvonne's PM and me PMing people if they wanted to be added to the list.
> I feel most offended.



Hey! I'll take all the credit anyone wants to throw at me! I deserve it (don't I?)!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Objection!
> TORTOISE was me!
> And the card exchange was your suggestion, Yvonne's PM and me PMing people if they wanted to be added to the list.
> I feel most offended.




counter objection your honour 

i think it might have been joes mums idea for cards? and you'll notice i thanked you first sir  


lets ask baldick...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! I'll take all the credit anyone wants to throw at me! I deserve it (don't I?)!!!


Yep, you do.
Well, some of it, anyway. 
It would have made life a lot more difficult without the Adam's Theory of relativity PM.
So thank you muchly for that and most of all for joining in and entering into the spirit of it all.
Take as much credit as you like, there's piles of it lying about in here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I agree about enjoying the run up to Christmas more than I have in about 30 years!




around 20 for me. i even stopped joining in with christmas dinner around 13 or so. silly me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> counter objection your honour
> 
> i think it might have been joes mums idea for cards? and you'll notice i thanked you first sir
> 
> 
> lets ask baldick...


In that case, i humbly apologize to Linda.
But between us all we've made a super lot of fun for Christmas.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Fido, you handsome devil!
> You seem to have a lot of Christmas cards there.




fankoo uncle adam! i'm loving getting cards from all over the world from my cold dark friends 

joes mum's card even wished our zoo a happy christmas love it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> around 20 for me. i even stopped joining in with christmas dinner around 13 or so. silly me


Twas wifey who retaught me the joys of Christmas.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! I'll take all the credit anyone wants to throw at me! I deserve it (don't I?)!!!




indeed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, you do.
> Well, some of it, anyway.
> It would have made life a lot more difficult without the Adam's Theory of relativity PM.
> So thank you muchly for that and most of all for joining in and entering into the spirit of it all.
> Take as much credit as you like, there's piles of it lying about in here.




hear hear! fankoo mrs G


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In that case, i humbly apologize to Linda.
> But between us all we've made a super lot of fun for Christmas.




a cracker boom BANG!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas wifey who retaught me the joys of Christmas.




twice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a cracker boom BANG!!


Oh, you sleigh me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> twice


Yeah, so I've sorta made up for the ones I missed!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> indeed
> 
> View attachment 194114




yip, i need a good sleep and a shave. also a change on onsie! i can't shave my head ( napper/ heid/ nut ) as still have a nasty bit there (doc on monday for an MOT so will ask).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, you sleigh me!




santa askes the mrs what the weather is like.... 

mrs clause looking out the window replys; 

'' looks like RAINDEAR ''


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> No tree here. Last year Suki chewed on the tree and the decorations including the light cord.



You should see me keeping a 15mo old baby, 8mo puppy and a kitten away and out of the tree!! 
I get my workout in


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> You should see me keeping a 15mo old baby, 8mo puppy and a kitten away and out of the tree!!
> I get my workout in




thank you very much for your card    

jade is out so she hasn't seen yet, but i have hung it proudly in place


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> santa askes the mrs what the weather is like....
> 
> mrs clause looking out the window replys;
> 
> '' looks like RAINDEAR ''


Goodness! 
Just insantaty.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194110
> 
> 
> it's filling up .
> 
> one from mrs B , with happy faces inside
> View attachment 194111
> 
> 
> AND one from kathy  , the original and best kathy that is
> 
> 
> thank you both very much



That didn't take long!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Just insantaty.




i'll PM a rude one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You should see me keeping a 15mo old baby, 8mo puppy and a kitten away and out of the tree!!
> I get my workout in


Happy birthday, Kathy! 
How did I miss that ?
Hope you're having a splendid day! 
Please save us some cake.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday, Kathy!
> How did I miss that ?
> Hope you're having a splendid day!
> Please save us some cake.




wahhhh!!!! 


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY  


the original and best kathy! hope you're having a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll PM a rude one


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday, Kathy!
> How did I miss that ?
> Hope you're having a splendid day!
> Please save us some cake.




Thank you Adam!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>




HO HO HO


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!!!
> View attachment 194115





wayhay!!! . brilliant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!!!
> View attachment 194115


ha de ha.
Looking Good, Kathy.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> wahhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> the original and best kathy! hope you're having a great day




Thank you!!
I was awaken at 3:30am by a coughing fit so I got up and snuggled on the sofa. 
So far it's been a fine day!
My daughter sings in choir tonight at school.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!
> I was awaken at 3:30am by a coughing fit so I got up and snuggled on the sofa.
> So far it's been a fine day!
> My daughter sings in choir tonight at school.



Don't fall asleep during the choir. 
Long day!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't fall asleep during the choir.
> Long day!



I'll do my best!! Maybe a coffee with brandy will help!!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy birthday Kathy 

I hope you're enjoying your day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'll do my best!! Maybe a coffee with brandy will help!!


Yep, perfect!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!
> I was awaken at 3:30am by a coughing fit so I got up and snuggled on the sofa.
> So far it's been a fine day!
> My daughter sings in choir tonight at school.




sorry to hear. i also admit defeat when woken and heard for the armadillo. 

hope all goes well at the show, maybe she will sign happy birthday


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I'll do my best!! Maybe a coffee with brandy will help!!


cheers!! to you


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> indeed
> 
> View attachment 194114



I'm seeing quite the family resemblance!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I'm seeing quite the family resemblance!




any excuse for a selfie


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I'll do my best!! Maybe a coffee with brandy will help!!


----------



## johnandjade

so that's manwel away for the big sleep


----------



## johnandjade

tonight's viewing. it only ran for 12 episodes, you know what they say.. always leave them wanting more! 

brilliant show


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linhdah, and hope you're all well.
> 
> Oh Oli - I believe- didn't dream to find an owner like me, especially in this region where 99.999% (notice the percentage!) of the people dislike animals. Oli did get used being hand fed and even when I leave the food in his enclosure, it remains literally *UNTOUCHED *till I feed hm. Spoiled brat! But I love him all the same.


Hello! All is well, how are you? 
The situation is what makes you and Oli and even more perfect match


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> It might make a newbie to the room feel uncomfortable?


Youre right, only the oldies then


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your kip, see you later!
> And hello to Max and Benjamin.


I end up napping for 3 hours !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Youre right, only the oldies then




hello kathy


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello! All is well, how are you?
> The situation is what makes you and Oli and even more perfect match


Good evening. Glad to hear you are well. We're fine, and sweet Oli is in deep sleep due to very cold weather here; and a cold front that is expected, maybe with......snow-*UGH*! 

Very true: we are the perfect match.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> so that's manwel away for the big sleep


WHAT???? NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> That didn't take long!!!


Hi and once again..........





Love,
Gillian and  Oli


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so that's manwel away for the big sleep


And Greg Lake today


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Glad to hear you are well. We're fine, and sweet Oli is in deep sleep due to very cold weather here; and a cold front that is expected, maybe with......snow-*UGH*!
> 
> Very true: we are the perfect match.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WHAT???? NOOOOO!!!!




yip . think he was in his 80's. 

most recently in the news for a prank radio call to his daughter that backfired and resulted in sackings. 


thank you so much for the card and lovely message


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And Greg Lake today




i don't think i know of him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so that's manwel away for the big sleep


Yes, very sad.
He was in a couple of Doctor Who spin offs, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, very sad.
> He was in a couple of Doctor Who spin offs, too.


arc?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194124
> 
> tonight's viewing. it only ran for 12 episodes, you know what they say.. always leave them wanting more!
> 
> brilliant show


One of the, if not the, best ever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I end up napping for 3 hours !!!


Must have needed it.
Feel better now ?


----------



## johnandjade

the complaint sandwich, hopefully i will end up with double delivery


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> arc?


No, not the one wifey was in nor the one wifey and I were both in.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the, if not the, best ever.




definitely up in top 5. i cant ever decide on the order


----------



## johnandjade

hey, it's panto season, let's have some fun  

(grins childishly) 


mawhh haa haa (evil villain laugh) 


........


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the, if not the, best ever.




all together now... 

'' OOHHHH NOOOO IT IS'NT ''


----------



## johnandjade

or as we say say in scotland; 


naw it is'nae


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> or as we say say in scotland;
> 
> 
> naw it is'nae


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all together now...
> 
> '' OOHHHH NOOOO IT IS'NT ''


Ohhhh nooooo it is'nt.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i don't think i know of him?


You'll know the song in the video. It's on every Christmas album. 

And you've possibly heard of Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## johnandjade

a ned.. 

polite definition. 

Non Educated Delinquent 

or a nasty, little so and so!! 


there is actually a film, 





sad part is thats life here


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ohhhh nooooo it is'nt.




uch aye it is


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> hey, it's panto season, let's have some fun
> 
> (grins childishly)
> 
> 
> mawhh haa haa (evil villain laugh)
> 
> 
> ........


We don't do any panto here in the US; at least not that I've ever heard of.
I've read about it but I'm afraid it quite escapes me. It does sound like great fun if you are in the know.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You'll know the song in the video. It's on every Christmas album.
> 
> And you've possibly heard of Emerson, Lake and Palmer




will youtube tomorrow on way to work. 
had a listen to the link but i didn't know it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> uch aye it is


It's behiiind you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We don't do any panto here in the US; at least not that I've ever heard of.
> I've read about it but I'm afraid it quite escapes me. It does sound like great fun if you are in the know.


It's absolutely bonkers and confuses anyone who's not a Brit. 
Triffic fun.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> We don't do any panto here in the US; at least not that I've ever heard of.
> I've read about it but I'm afraid it quite escapes me. It does sound like great fun if you are in the know.





ohhh yes you do!!! 

perhaps you're friends could go to one while in england?? 


they used to thow out candy ( tough not aggressively ) for the kids, however due to P.C alirges etc, the dont anymore 


allllll together now..... 


OH YES THEY DO


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's behiiind you!





boooo!!!! hissss!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohhh yes you do!!!
> 
> perhaps you're friends could go to one while in england??
> 
> 
> they used to thow out candy ( tough not aggressively ) for the kids, however due to P.C alirges etc, the dont anymore
> 
> 
> allllll together now.....
> 
> 
> OH YES THEY DO


I didn't know that!!! 
They've stopped throwing the sweeties! 
Goodness, that's really pathetic.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> We don't do any panto here in the US; at least not that I've ever heard of.
> I've read about it but I'm afraid it quite escapes me. It does sound like great fun if you are in the know.


What makes panto fun is that it's full of very silly slapstick humour, lots of puns and a lot of 'in jokes'. A bit like the CDR actually

I prefer the smaller local pantos that will poke fun at known figures in the community to the big posh ones (they'll poke fun at celebrities instead)

Our village doctor a few years ago was Dr Legg. His name made for terrible jokes and puns in the panto every year


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's absolutely bonkers and confuses anyone who's not a Brit.
> Triffic fun.





lets not forget the drag act!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boooo!!!! hissss!!!


*Slaps thigh*.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't know that!!!
> They've stopped throwing the sweeties!
> Goodness, that's really pathetic.




yip . that was the best part!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lets not forget the drag act!!!


Acts, plural.
Women dressed as men and men as women.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> What makes panto fun is that it's full of very silly slapstick humour, lots of puns and a lot of 'in jokes'. A bit like the CDR actually
> 
> I prefer the smaller local pantos that will poke fun at known figures in the community to the big posh ones (they'll poke fun at celebrities instead)
> 
> Our village doctor a few years ago was Dr Legg. His name made for terrible jokes and puns in the panto every year




i may have to borrow a kid! can't go to one without


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Acts, plural.
> Women dressed as men and men as women.




bob


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i may have to borrow a kid! can't go to one without


Oh, yes you can!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bob


In the finest panto tradition! 
And Lord Flashheart, indeed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Slaps thigh*.




* brings down overhead projector screen.. 

sing along time!! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL-EJNfwVhUpn3iraonbbKrSP09Y1NhbTQ&v=3I-sUd0p26M


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes you can!



possibly get arrested and placed on the naughty list though


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the finest panto tradition!
> And Lord Flashheart, indeed.




WOOF WOOF


----------



## johnandjade

music plays... 


ahhhh whole neeeewww wooorrrllddd!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> possibly get arrested and placed on the naughty list though


More likely if you borrow unrelated kids and sit with them. 
i used to book a box (stop it!) and be alone with my girlfriend or/ and mates. 
Keep the children at home, i say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music plays...
> 
> 
> ahhhh whole neeeewww wooorrrllddd!!
> View attachment 194126


Wonder if i could introduce panto to Morocco ?.
Trouble is the Fes (Moroccan city of culture) has no theatre.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> bob


AHA!!!! A Blackadder reference!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More likely if you borrow unrelated kids and sit with them.
> i used to book a box (stop it!) and be alone with my girlfriend or/ and mates.
> Keep the children at home, i say.




our arts 'centre' is a shoe box. jade actually mentioned going to one so might be a nice treat. i could even smuggle in sweets and throw them at the cast


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> our arts 'centre' is a shoe box. jade actually mentioned going to one so might be a nice treat. i could even smuggle in sweets and throw them at the cast




.... revenge is sweet!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonder if i could introduce panto to Morocco ?.
> Trouble is the Fes (Moroccan city of culture) has no theatre.




i could could clean the panto donkey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!!! A Blackadder reference!


Yep, the whole Bob and Flashheart bit was straight out of panto and is why they swapped clothes at the end.


----------



## Moozillion

Just heard that John Glenn died today. The first American to orbit the Earth. He was 95.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!!! A Blackadder reference!





NAW IT IS'NAE 
wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> our arts 'centre' is a shoe box. jade actually mentioned going to one so might be a nice treat. i could even smuggle in sweets and throw them at the cast


Jellyfish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .... revenge is sweet!


Oh, you Smartie!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> NAW IT IS'NAE
> wibble


OH YES IT IS!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just heard that John Glenn died today. The first American to orbit the Earth. He was 95.



Good age, though.
He was a hero!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Just heard that John Glenn died today. The first American to orbit the Earth. He was 95.




if memory serves, this was the first british (probably english) on the I.S.S , his singing isn't the best but the video gives me goosepimples


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jellyfish!



that'll be me on 2 lists


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Acts, plural.
> Women dressed as men and men as women.


It's mandatory for the principal boy to be played by a girl. There'll be a dame played by a man. (Cinderella gets two as the ugly sisters)

And there will be quite a lot of childishly 'rude' jokes 

Certain scenes are also mandatory regardless of the actual story being told.

There's always a scene where the heroes are trying to avoid a baddy and the audience warns the heroes by calling out "he's behind you" which generally leads to a lengthy "Oh no he isn't" "Oh yes he is" argument with the audience


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, you Smartie!



shhhh!!!! 

... 'whispa'


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> OH YES IT IS!!!!





naw it is'nae


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> shhhh!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's mandatory for the principal boy to be played by a girl. There'll be a dame played by a man. (Cinderella gets two as the ugly sisters)
> 
> And there will be quite a lot of childishly 'rude' jokes
> 
> Certain scenes are also mandatory regardless of the actual story being told.
> 
> There's always a scene where the heroes are trying to avoid a baddy and the audience warns the heroes by calling out "he's behind you" which generally leads to a lengthy "Oh no he isn't" "Oh yes he is" argument with the audience


The female lead is always played by a female. 
So the love story is between two actresses. 
There is often a pantomime cow or horse which is two actors in a very silly costume.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love those! 
Can't get them here.
We get Mars, Marathon, Twix, Bounty, Kit Kat etc. but not Wispa.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> if memory serves, this was the first british (probably english) on the I.S.S , his singing isn't the best but the video gives me goosepimples




freddy mercury


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love those!
> Can't get them here.
> We get Mars, Marathon, Twix, Bounty, Kit Kat etc. but not Wispa.




still branded marathon? it snickers here now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still branded marathon? it snickers here now


I refuse to use that name.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I refuse to use that name.



wh smith.. i still call john mensies 

starbursts... opel fruits 

morrisons.. safeway 

marathons were before my time


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love those!
> Can't get them here.
> We get Mars, Marathon, Twix, Bounty, Kit Kat etc. but not Wispa.


Careless Wispa?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening to all CDR`s !
I have grabbed me an armadillo to sit on. Can I have a drink and talk with you about silly things ?

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Careless Wispa?


Goodness!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I refuse to use that name.


Me too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Careless Wispa?




old georggy boy had a few of them!!!
and obviously his confectionery


will resist on the jokes


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to all CDR`s !
> I have grabbed me an armadillo to sit on. Can I have a drink and talk with you about silly things ?
> 
> Sabine


Please do. We appear to have reached chocolate bars via pantomime. Heaven only knows how


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to all CDR`s !
> I have grabbed me an armadillo to sit on. Can I have a drink and talk with you about silly things ?
> 
> Sabine


You may indeed, Sabine.
Good evening.
Though we are usually very serious people in here.
As you have probably noticed.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to all CDR`s !
> I have grabbed me an armadillo to sit on. Can I have a drink and talk with you about silly things ?
> 
> Sabine




wayyy haeey


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to all CDR`s !
> I have grabbed me an armadillo to sit on. Can I have a drink and talk with you about silly things ?
> 
> Sabine



guten abent ! 

my german is limited and random as well as being terribly spoken and typed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wh smith.. i still call john mensies
> 
> starbursts... opel fruits
> 
> morrisons.. safeway
> 
> marathons were before my time


Stop making me feel old.
Actually, do. I like it.
And Jif is Jif, not whatever it's called now.
And it's darned well Oil of Ulay.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Me too



rude joke in the at the end too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Please do. We appear to have reached chocolate bars via pantomime. Heaven only knows how



naw it does'nae


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop making me feel old.
> Actually, do. I like it.
> And Jif is Jif, not whatever it's called now.
> And it's darned well Oil of Ulay.



cif i think, apparently more europeanised


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

Never mind about your german.
I'm training my english just again....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cif i think, apparently more europeanised


Well hopefully they'll change it back after Brexit. 
One good thing to start.


----------



## johnandjade

basil... 

'well, what's wrong with the map??!!?'

... 'well it's got curry on it.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> Never mind about your german.
> I'm training my english just again....


You'll learn lots of useful words in here.
Like "wibble" , "tidgy" and "manged". 
And "nose biffing".


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> Never mind about your german.
> I'm training my english just again....




i like to have a reson to try it out, as well as learn 

ich habe kunderkuchen in mine tash ;P


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well hopefully they'll change it back after Brexit.
> One good thing to start.




#Jexitt 2017


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll learn lots of useful words in here.
> Like "wibble" , "tidgy" and "manged".
> And "nose biffing".




naw ye will'nae


----------



## Bee62

> You'll learn lots of useful words in here.



I hope so ! Teach me more of these important words.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I hope so ! Teach me more of these important words.


Make sure you ask when you don't understand. We'll try to explain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope so ! Teach me more of these important words.


"wibble" is what you say when you're pretending to be mad. 
Best done with a pencil up each nostril and a pair of knickers on your head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope so ! Teach me more of these important words.


Tidgy, is the name of my tortoise, but also means very small.
Usually used by children.


----------



## johnandjade

PG!!!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"manged " comes from the French for eat, but has been Anglicized to a past tense of being bitten by something like a mosquito.
So "Aaaaarghhhhh, i've been manged!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope so ! Teach me more of these important words.


"Nose biffing" is hitting on the nose.
What wifey does to me when i'm naughty.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "wibble" is what you say when you're pretending to be mad.
> Best done with a pencil up each nostril and a pair of knickers on your head.








we call underpants 'kegs' here, which also is beer barrles, a keg of beer


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope so ! Teach me more of these important words.


We also exchange words : British and American equivalents, but also Welsh, Scottish and Arabic as well as a little French.
So you can help us with new interesting German words!


----------



## Bee62

> Make sure you ask when you don't understand. We'll try to explain!



You don`t want that .... I will be asking you holes in the belly....
No, now seriously: I`m very pleased to write and read here and that you are willing to explain difficult words to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t want that .... I will be asking you holes in the belly....
> No, now seriously: I`m very pleased to write and read here and that you are willing to explain difficult words to me.


We kind of have our own language, too.
You'll soon pick it up.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> You don`t want that .... I will be asking you holes in the belly....
> No, now seriously: I`m very pleased to write and read here and that you are willing to explain difficult words to me.



a lot of very helpful educated people here  



also a lot of nonsense


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a lot of very helpful educated people here
> 
> 
> 
> also a lot of nonsense


wibble.


----------



## johnandjade

2150, jade still out. hopefully she's buying me something nice  


im thinking of a hot air ballon ride as a gift to her (for us)


----------



## Bee62

Nonsense is an art of education ..
What`s life without any nonsense ? 
Boring and desolate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2150, jade still out. hopefully she's buying me something nice
> 
> 
> im thinking of a hot air ballon ride as a gift to her (for us)


Nice! 
But save some money for Spain!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wibble.



wobble!! 

skip to 1:10,


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade

Thanks ! Now I know what wibble is. Sometimes I think I am wibbly too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nonsense is an art of education ..
> What`s life without any nonsense ?
> Boring and desolate.


Quite.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wibble.





johnandjade said:


> wobble!!



Jelly on a plate!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Nonsense is an art of education ..
> What`s life without any nonsense ?
> Boring and desolate.




'laughter is an universal language'


----------



## Bee62

[QUOTE'laughter is an universal language'][/QUOTE]

Yes it is, all over the world. 
Grin and laugh do all people.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> 2150, jade still out. hopefully she's buying me something nice
> 
> 
> im thinking of a hot air ballon ride as a gift to her (for us)




2150 is the time, not the year  

thought i could be a time traveling pantomime villan...... ????

i'll set em' up , you can knock em down


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice!
> But save some money for Spain!



hopefully won't cost too much... 


but then again, there is INFLATION!!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> Thanks ! Now I know what wibble is. Sometimes I think I am wibbly too.




an awesome way to be


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> [QUOTE'laughter is an universal language']



Yes it is, all over the world.
Grin and laugh do all people.[/QUOTE]
And cackle insanely.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Jelly on a plate!




looks like too much vodka jelly and special cookies! it's going to be playing over in my head (heid) now :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looks like too much vodka jelly and special cookies! it's going to be playing over in my head (heid) now :/


I know.
It's stuck in that vast space between my ears! 
Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Wibble wobble.


----------



## Bee62

> I know.
> It's stuck in that vast space between my ears!
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wibble wobble.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> It's stuck in that vast space between my ears!
> Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wibble wobble.




be glad you only got it in one side, i got it in stero . 

it's rather soothing though wobbly wibbly wibble wobble


----------



## Bee62

I need the vast between my ears in order not to have to carry the straw in my hands ...


----------



## johnandjade

so our freezer has decided to stop closing,its as if the polarity has gone from the seals ?!? 

quick fix...




and until we get a new one




i really i'm cheep!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> so our freezer has decided to stop closing,its as if the polarity has gone from the seals ?!?
> 
> quick fix...
> View attachment 194135
> 
> 
> 
> and until we get a new one
> View attachment 194136
> 
> 
> 
> i really i'm cheep!


*face palm*


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> *face palm*




ed will have an idea what to do


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> ed will have an idea what to do


Indeed


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so our freezer has decided to stop closing,its as if the polarity has gone from the seals ?!?
> 
> quick fix...
> View attachment 194135
> 
> 
> 
> and until we get a new one
> View attachment 194136
> 
> 
> 
> i really i'm cheep!


It sounds like the door seal has failed. It happened to us when we were away on holiday one summer. We came home to an ice cream lake on the floor. 

You should be able to get the door seal replaced. With the help of a youtube video, you could probably do it yourself.


----------



## AZtortMom

For you John D


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like the door seal has failed. It happened to us when we were away on holiday one summer. We came home to an ice cream lake on the floor.
> 
> You should be able to get the door seal replaced. With the help of a youtube video, you could probably do it yourself.


*nods in agreement*


----------



## JoesMum

Time for beddie-byes for me. 

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Time for beddie-byes for me.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone


Good night Linda
Good sleep!


----------



## Bee62

Good night, Linda. Have nice dreams.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like the door seal has failed. It happened to us when we were away on holiday one summer. We came home to an ice cream lake on the floor.
> 
> You should be able to get the door seal replaced. With the help of a youtube video, you could probably do it yourself.




blue tack?? . 

there is a little repair shop on our street, will pop in and ask thanks mum  . 


shame about the ice cream


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Must have needed it.
> Feel better now ?


Ehh, i was still tired but i needed to get my day going. 
I bought christmas cards! But had no time to send it off. Will do that tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> For you John D





awesome 


boxing glove through wall, too rude to post :/


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Time for beddie-byes for me.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone




night mom, won't see you tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

jades home, we are having chips'n'cheese the off to bed as well. 

nos da from me and guten abent from him


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade

Guten Aben*d *


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> jades home, we are having chips'n'cheese the off to bed as well.
> 
> nos da from me and guten abent from him


Good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> be glad you only got it in one side, i got it in stero .
> 
> it's rather soothing though wobbly wibbly wibble wobble


Pardon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so our freezer has decided to stop closing,its as if the polarity has gone from the seals ?!?
> 
> quick fix...
> View attachment 194135
> 
> 
> 
> and until we get a new one
> View attachment 194136
> 
> 
> 
> i really i'm cheep!


Oh, dear.
Ours is going too, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for beddie-byes for me.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone


Night, night, Linda.
Sleep well! 
Ahlam ladida.


----------



## Bee62

How about a little sleepy ( song )?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ehh, i was still tired but i needed to get my day going.
> I bought christmas cards! But had no time to send it off. Will do that tomorrow.


Goody, goody! 
Plans for the evening ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home, we are having chips'n'cheese the off to bed as well.
> 
> nos da from me and guten abent from him


Nos da, John.
Love to Jade and look forward to not seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How about a little sleepy ( song )?


Nice lullaby.


----------



## Bee62

Time to say goodby ... and go to sleep.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Time to say goodby ... and go to sleep.
> Good night.


Nos da, Sabine! 
(good night in Welsh) .


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hi John! How are you?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> still branded marathon? it snickers here now


 Oh, MY!


----------



## AZtortMom

I just got approved for the loan to buy a house   
Of course it was for a lot more then I expected 
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I just got approved for the loan to buy a house
> Of course it was for a lot more then I expected
> Goodness!


Excellent news, Noel! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I just got approved for the loan to buy a house
> Of course it was for a lot more then I expected
> Goodness!




OMG!! So proud of you!!! 
Your year is turning out great!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks everyone
I have my eye on a house, so we will see how it goes...
*deep breath*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks everyone
> I have my eye on a house, so we will see how it goes...
> *deep breath*


They say that buying a house is one of the most stressful things a person can go through.
So good luck.
And don't forget to breath out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They say that buying a house is one of the most stressful things a person can go through.
> So good luck.
> And don't forget to breath out.


That should be breathe, of course.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> I just got approved for the loan to buy a house
> Of course it was for a lot more then I expected
> Goodness!


Yayy! Congratulations!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goody, goody!
> Plans for the evening ?


I finished all my christmas cards ! Just gotta bring some out to the post office tomorrow to send out of country. And i had just enough stamps for everyone in the USA. 
I wrapped present (still need to buy one more) 
And I cooked dinner. 
Time to relax.
How was your evening Adam?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

The dollar store has A LOT of good Christmas decorations.. i dont know if i want to go buy some and save it for next year. They'll be back next year too but I just want to buy stuff and decorate! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I finished all my christmas cards ! Just gotta bring some out to the post office tomorrow to send out of country. And i had just enough stamps for everyone in the USA.
> I wrapped present (still need to buy one more)
> And I cooked dinner.
> Time to relax.
> How was your evening Adam?


Splendid! 
Some nice telly watching and relaxing.
Nice dinner.
All good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The dollar store has A LOT of good Christmas decorations.. i dont know if i want to go buy some and save it for next year. They'll be back next year too but I just want to buy stuff and decorate! Lol


If there are ones you really think, " I love that one!" , then buy it, cos even if they do have some next year, you can guarantee those ones won't be there and you'll be thinking, "Darn, I should have got it last year".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, Superroomies, I'm off to bed.
Sleep well all, and not see you all in the Dark in the morning.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...
> Take as much credit as you like, there's piles of it lying about in here.


Just takes some groping in the dark to find it.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Adam!!!
> View attachment 194115


Happy birthday, Kathy!!! Hope you had a fantastic day. And a good night's sleep afterwards


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday, Kathy!
> How did I miss that ?
> Hope you're having a splendid day!
> Please save us some cake.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194124
> 
> tonight's viewing. it only ran for 12 episodes, you know what they say.. always leave them wanting more!
> 
> brilliant show


I should get back to this one and see what was so fawlty with my first attempt to watch it. Maybe now that I hang out around Brits in the CDR, I will get it better?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> cif i think, apparently more europeanised


Cif is British?? It's pronounced 'jif' in Turkey, because 'c' makes the sound /j/ (as in 'John').


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates 

it's friday!!!! woohoo 

the 9th, means we get to open another advent door  

serched all over... 


Ah, i see it  , opens hastily an a chicken flys out!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> ...
> 
> im thinking of a hot air ballon ride as a gift to her (for us)


Aw, hope you do that in Cappadocia some day, flying over the fairy chimneys!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Roommates!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I should get back to this one and see what was so fawlty with my first attempt to watch it. Maybe now that I hang out around Brits in the CDR, I will get it better?




it is a great show


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Cif is British?? It's pronounced 'jif' in Turkey, because 'c' makes the sound /j/ (as in 'John').




it used to be called jif but recently changed to cif


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Aw, hope you do that in Cappadocia some day, flying over the fairy chimneys!
> View attachment 194171




haven't decided yet, i'm trying to think of something 'outside the box' 

jade is working on getting VIP tickets for my favourite singer


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Roommates!




good morning lena . 

what has today ahead for you?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena .
> 
> what has today ahead for you?


Good morning, John!
No big plans for today. Will work on Chapter 2. The rest of the chores have been taken care of. You?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Just takes some groping in the dark to find it.


Groping has 'connotations' in the UK at least... probably best not done in the dark of the CDR as we do attempt to maintain an establishment suitable for all


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> No big plans for today. Will work on Chapter 2. The rest of the chores have been taken care of. You?




brilliant! it's great knowing everything is done isn't it  

just walking to work just now, i clean cars at a dealership


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Groping has 'connotations' in the UK at least... probably best not done in the dark of the CDR as we do attempt to maintain an establishment suitable for all




good morning mum! 

how are you today? mums taxi this morning?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Aw, hope you do that in Cappadocia some day, flying over the fairy chimneys!
> View attachment 194171


We went to Cappadocia a few years ago. We loved it, but didn't go in a hot air balloon. There were loads of them!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Groping has 'connotations' in the UK at least... probably best not done in the dark of the CDR as we do attempt to maintain an establishment suitable for all


Point taken


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!
> 
> how are you today? mums taxi this morning?


Good morning John and Lena. 

No taxi service required today so I get a lie in. I'm trying to motivate myself to go to the gym, but failing


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We went to Cappadocia a few years ago. We loved it, but didn't go in a hot air balloon. There were loads of them!


Neither did we, but the view must be amazing!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena.
> 
> No taxi service required today so I get a lie in. I'm trying to motivate myself to go to the gym, but failing





not had a coffee yet?


----------



## johnandjade

a kentucky ducky for breakfast with an expired coupon



rather dark here!


----------



## johnandjade

look what was waiting for me at work 

the guy here are awesome


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194173
> 
> 
> look what was waiting for me at work
> 
> the guy here are awesome


A great mug too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Lena 
Morning John


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, I forgot.
> This is not a democracy.
> It might be best if we at least wait until all the gifts have arrived, so nobody reveals what they've got, from where and potentially from whom until we can all do it together.


Sounds good. So we haven't all mailed them yet?
I think my TORTOISE may get theirs within the next 48 hours.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Noël. Good morning Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Objection!
> TORTOISE was me!
> And the card exchange was your suggestion, Yvonne's PM and me PMing people if they wanted to be added to the list.
> I feel most offended.


No politics. Remember?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> indeed
> 
> View attachment 194114


Can we thank BUDWEISER for that one?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Youre right, only the oldies then


I meant that if a new member looked in and we were all talking to each other with our real names, they might feel a bit unwelcome. (Not knowing our names)


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lena
> Morning John



good morning mom! congratulations with the bank, game on now!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds good. So we haven't all mailed them yet?
> I think my TORTOISE may get theirs within the next 48 hours.




good morning ed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Can we thank BUDWEISER for that one?




you know it


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I meant that if a new member looked in and we were all talking to each other with our real names, they might feel a bit unwelcome. (Not knowing our names)


Who uses their real name? 
Good morning, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ed will have an idea what to do


The door is held shut by a light vacuum that exists inside if the freezer. You might have a damaged seal and it is likely replaceable. 
You could also adjust the feet on the bottom to very slightly raise the front of the unit and that might help to keep the door shut.
If it's not sealing, you're spending money on nothing as the compressor has to work harder and ice will start forming from all of the un needed extra humidity.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lena
> Morning John


Good morning, Noel! Congrats on the loan!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> I just got approved for the loan to buy a house
> Of course it was for a lot more then I expected
> Goodness!


Congratulations.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Good morning Ed


Morning Linda


----------



## Bee62

@ all

Good morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @ all
> 
> Good morning


Good morning, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Hi Ed,

how old are your biggest redfoot ?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The door is held shut by a light vacuum that exists inside if the freezer. You might have a damaged seal and it is likely replaceable.
> You could also adjust the feet on the bottom to very slightly raise the front of the unit and that might help to keep the door shut.
> If it's not sealing, you're spending money on nothing as the compressor has to work harder and ice will start forming from all of the un needed extra humidity.




take a bow sir!  thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @ all
> 
> Good morning




good morning B


----------



## Bee62

> [/good morning B QUOTE]
> 
> sssssssssssssssssss That`s what bees do sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## JoesMum

In the UK bees Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Snakes hisssssssssssss


----------



## Bee62

Okay, then I`m buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing around


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> how old are your biggest redfoot ?


That would be Julio. (SHE) is just over 7 years old.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> take a bow sir!  thank you


I wish I could, but my back is out again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It sounds like that Bee has sprung a leak.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Okay, then I`m buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing around


Too much caffeine?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

zzzzzzzzzz
Still sleeping.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> In the UK bees Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Snakes hisssssssssssss




bees with an accent lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Time to go open my tool boxes and then sit down and rest some more.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish I could, but my back is out again.




oh no


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Time to go open my tool boxes and then sit down and rest some more.




good plan!


----------



## Bee62

> It sounds like that Bee has sprung a leak.





> Too much caffeine?



Mayby .....


----------



## Bee62

johnjade said


> bees with an accent lol


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT


> That would be Julio. (SHE) is just over 7 years old.



Thank you. 
Now I know what I expected in 7 years with my redfoots.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> bees with an accent lol


Russian bees say zhu-zhu-zhu. Turkish ones, vızz-vızz-vızz. All Russian animals talk weirdly. How about ee-go-go for 'neigh' (horse)?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Russian bees say zhu-zhu-zhu. Turkish ones, vızz-vızz-vızz. All Russian animals talk weirdly. How about ee-go-go for 'neigh' (horse)?



The Russian animals speak so weirdly because they freeze..... brrrrrr.... it`s so cold .... zhu-zhu-zhu...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If there are ones you really think, " I love that one!" , then buy it, cos even if they do have some next year, you can guarantee those ones won't be there and you'll be thinking, "Darn, I should have got it last year".


I like the way you think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just takes some groping in the dark to find it.


Groping in the dark sounds rather fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I should get back to this one and see what was so fawlty with my first attempt to watch it. Maybe now that I hang out around Brits in the CDR, I will get it better?


Really worth a try, a genuine classic.
And good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> I meant that if a new member looked in and we were all talking to each other with our real names, they might feel a bit unwelcome. (Not knowing our names)


Ohhh . Youre right! I see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Cif is British?? It's pronounced 'jif' in Turkey, because 'c' makes the sound /j/ (as in 'John').


It was originally JIf in Britain. but is a French product sold as Cif everywhere else, so they globalized and changed the name in the UK to Cif much to some peoples annoyance.


----------



## JoesMum

One for Adam

'Beautiful' feathered dinosaur tail found preserved in amber - BBC News


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning everyone ! Hope all is well. Its super cold this morning. Makes me miss summer even more


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates
> 
> it's friday!!!! woohoo
> 
> the 9th, means we get to open another advent door
> 
> serched all over...
> 
> 
> Ah, i see it  , opens hastily an a chicken flys out!!


Never heard this one.
Good morning, John.
Now there's a chicken loose in the Cold Dark Room.
And a psycho one at that!


----------



## Bee62

> ZEROPILOT said: ↑
> I meant that if a new member looked in and we were all talking to each other with our real names, they might feel a bit unwelcome. (Not knowing our names)



I really don`t feel unwelcome anyway. I feel very welcome and enjoying it to be here. But please excuse me: I have to learn your real names.
I'm going to put some effort in it.

Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone ! Hope all is well. Its super cold this morning. Makes me miss summer even more


Good morning Linhdan 

The sun has just come out here. It's a welcome change!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I really don`t feel unwelcome anyway. I feel very welcome and enjoying it to be here. But please excuse me: I have to learn your real names.
> I'm going to put some effort in it.
> 
> Sabine


I have a crib sheet in the notes on my phone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Groping has 'connotations' in the UK at least... probably best not done in the dark of the CDR as we do attempt to maintain an establishment suitable for all


Oh, yes, so we do.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena.
> 
> No taxi service required today so I get a lie in. I'm trying to motivate myself to go to the gym, but failing


Good afternoon , Linda. 
No swearing in the Cold Dark Room either, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lena
> Morning John


Good morning, Noel! 
House hunting again, today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds good. So we haven't all mailed them yet?
> I think my TORTOISE may get theirs within the next 48 hours.


I think all the TORTOISEs are posted, but still some cards to go out. 
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have a crib sheet in the notes on my phone



The last crib sheet I used in school .... But you`re right: To write down some things/names could be helpful ( to me, I mean in my age ... )


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Groping in the dark sounds rather fun!



I'd better go wibble in the corner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No politics. Remember?


This is law, not politics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I meant that if a new member looked in and we were all talking to each other with our real names, they might feel a bit unwelcome. (Not knowing our names)


Mmmm, interesting point, but not sure I want to refer to everyone as "ZEROPILOT" or "AZtortmum" or whatever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The door is held shut by a light vacuum that exists inside if the freezer. You might have a damaged seal and it is likely replaceable.
> You could also adjust the feet on the bottom to very slightly raise the front of the unit and that might help to keep the door shut.
> If it's not sealing, you're spending money on nothing as the compressor has to work harder and ice will start forming from all of the un needed extra humidity.


That's what i said.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @ all
> 
> Good morning


Good afternoon, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay, then I`m buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing around


We've got bees loose in here as well now! 
Wathc out for them and the psycho chicken, folks!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon, Adam !


----------



## Bee62

> We've got bees loose in here as well now!
> Wathc out for them and the psycho chicken, folks!



Beware of psycho bees !!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I like the way you think.


Think, Me ?
I just sort of react! 
Good morning, Linhdan.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> House hunting again, today ?


Good morning Adam
No house hunting today. I'm gathering information on a particular home now. 
I'm bringing the car in today to get looked at
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I really don`t feel unwelcome anyway. I feel very welcome and enjoying it to be here. But please excuse me: I have to learn your real names.
> I'm going to put some effort in it.
> 
> Sabine


And most welcome you are, too.
I think you'll fit in here just fine.
You're a Roommate now, no escape!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> One for Adam
> 
> 'Beautiful' feathered dinosaur tail found preserved in amber - BBC News


Yes, have seen this. 
Most remarkable. 
I have some Myanmar amber with bits of leaf and insects, but nothing like this! 
So our knowledge slowly increases.


----------



## Bee62

Better roommate as room girl ...


----------



## JoesMum

Oh good grief. I've spotted a typo on the second batch of cards I sent out. Two have gone in the post already 

Sabine. Yours will be on its way once I have sorted it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'd better go wibble in the corner.


I've been told off, too.
So better join you for a wibble in the corner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon, Adam !


Hello, I'm supposed to be teaching.
But my student's half an hour late! 
I must bee calm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Beware of psycho bees !!!!!!!


OW!
Something just stung me.
And it wasn't a jellyfish, i'm used to that. 
Must have been a bee.
Or a chicken.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said


> [/QUOTSabine. Yours will be on its way once I have sorted it out.E]
> 
> No hurry.


----------



## JoesMum

Nobody got told off! Nobody actually groped anyone else... probably. If anyone needs telling off it's me for inferring the less savoury meaning of the word when it has perfectly acceptable uses


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Adam
> No house hunting today. I'm gathering information on a particular home now.
> I'm bringing the car in today to get looked at
> How about you?


Supposed to be teaching and then Zacariah coming over to play with the skipping rope. 
Good luck with the car.
I don't now anything about cars, but I do sometimes look at them.
Could manage that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Nobody got told off! Nobody actually groped anyone else... probably. If anyone needs telling off it's me for inferring the less savoury meaning of the word when it has perfectly acceptable uses


Good point.
Well made.
So you'd better go wibble in the corner for a bit.


----------



## Bee62

> OW!
> Something just stung me.
> And it wasn't a jellyfish, i'm used to that.
> Must have been a bee.
> Or a chicken.



It was not me ! I'm a nice bee !
But the chickens are very agressive these days...


----------



## Bee62

Now time has come for me to wibble a moment in a corner....
I will be back as soon as all wibbeling is done.... If I did not fall asleep...

See you later alligator ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It was not me ! I'm a nice bee !
> But the chickens are very agressive these days...


I'm sure the meerkats are to blame for all of this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now time has come for me to wibble a moment in a corner....
> I will be back as soon as all wibbeling is done.... If I did not fall asleep...
> 
> See you later alligator ...


Wibble well! 
In a while crocodile.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wobble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What a lot of busy bees you've been this morning! 
Finally caught up. 
Still no student, so I think she may not be coming.
Which is very unusual for this young lady.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I really don`t feel unwelcome anyway. I feel very welcome and enjoying it to be here. But please excuse me: I have to learn your real names.
> I'm going to put some effort in it.
> 
> Sabine


Can I just call you Kathy until then?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think all the TORTOISEs are posted, but still some cards to go out.
> Good morning, Ed.


Good morning.
I've got two packages arriving and I'm looking very forward to them.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Can I just call you Kathy until then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got two packages arriving and I'm looking very forward to them.


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know.
This is all terribly exciting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Can I just call you Kathy until then?


I just got a chill. It's my X wifes name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now time has come for me to wibble a moment in a corner....
> I will be back as soon as all wibbeling is done.... If I did not fall asleep...
> 
> See you later alligator ...


You are a nice bee.
But you are Bee62.
I guess it's the other 61 bees that are causing the trouble!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Kristoff

Back from kindergarten. Daughter is supposed to dress as a pomegranate next week! So apparently wibbling happens outside the context of the CDR and Blackadder


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Back from kindergarten. Daughter is supposed to dress as a pomegranate next week! So apparently wibbling happens outside the context of the CDR and Blackadder


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


>


Goodness!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!


Come on Adam, you know you inspired this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Back from kindergarten. Daughter is supposed to dress as a pomegranate next week! So apparently wibbling happens outside the context of the CDR and Blackadder


Indeed.
I remember in the film, "Love Actually" when Emma Thompson's daughter gets a part in the school nativity play as 1st Lobster. 
"You mean there was more than one lobster present at the nativity ?" says Emma.
"Duuuuuuhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!" replies the little girl.
Her brother goes as an octopus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Come on Adam, you know you inspired this!


Hmmmmm.
Come to think of it.
John and me doing a double act in Spain ?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


>





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!


Double goodness!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Double goodness!


*thumbs up*


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Come to think of it.
> John and me doing a double act in Spain ?


Oh my!


----------



## JoesMum

I got post!!!!! 

A present from a friend. A card from a former colleague that still hasn't got the hint, some cake decorations from eBay and 

a card from Kathy @Momof4




Thank you Kathy


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I really don`t feel unwelcome anyway. I feel very welcome and enjoying it to be here. But please excuse me: I have to learn your real names.
> I'm going to put some effort in it.
> 
> Sabine


My real name is Beatrice, but I go by Bea.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Linhdan
> 
> The sun has just come out here. It's a welcome change!


Good morning! The sun is out here too. But it's still super cold. So it makes no difference.… Just kidding!!! dont want the sun to go away now!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I mailed my cards a little while ago  I forgot to buy birthday wrapping paper.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


>


Love this!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Come to think of it.
> John and me doing a double act in Spain ?


I'm for it!!! But NO strategically placed fez, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I got post!!!!!
> 
> A present from a friend. A card from a former colleague that still hasn't got the hint, some cake decorations from eBay and
> 
> a card from Kathy @Momof4
> 
> View attachment 194177
> 
> 
> Thank you Kathy


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
People getting cards every day.!


----------



## Moozillion

Busy day for me: off to buy a small gift for a gift exchange/Holiday lunch tomorrow with some old friends from my former workplace. Then to the grocery and back home to make pumpkin scones and honey butter as gifts for a friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My real name is Beatrice, but I go by Bea.


Good morning, Beatrice, who goes by Bea (and Mooz).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I mailed my cards a little while ago  I forgot to buy birthday wrapping paper.


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
(the cards, not the wrapping paper bit.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm for it!!! But NO strategically placed fez, Adam!


I used to do the strip from the Full Monty and used a fedora to keep what little dignity remained 
Or a Spanish cordobes hat, sometimes. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Busy day for me: off to buy a small gift for a gift exchange/Holiday lunch tomorrow with some old friends from my former workplace. Then to the grocery and back home to make pumpkin scones and honey butter as gifts for a friend.


Busy, but fun. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Kathy!!! Hope you had a fantastic day. And a good night's sleep afterwards



Thank you!! 
I actually slept like a baby!!!
My nephew joined us for my daughter's concert only because he was passing out Toys for Tots 2 mi from us!! It was a special !!


----------



## johnandjade

all done


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I got post!!!!!
> 
> A present from a friend. A card from a former colleague that still hasn't got the hint, some cake decorations from eBay and
> 
> a card from Kathy @Momof4
> 
> View attachment 194177
> 
> 
> Thank you Kathy




You're welcome!!
I thought that snowman was just too cute!!!


----------



## Momof4

Please send me the strength to get out of this he** alive!!!
What you didn't see was her closet!!
Ugh!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Please send me the strength to get out of this he** alive!!!
> What you didn't see was her closet!!
> Ugh!!!
> View attachment 194191




oh my!! santa won't visit kids with messy rooms


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!
> I actually slept like a baby!!!
> My nephew joined us for my daughter's concert only because he was passing out Toys for Tots 2 mi from us!! It was a special !!
> View attachment 194187


Nice.
And nice to see you.
We did a bit of that "what do you look like like" About a month ago.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Please send me the strength to get out of this he** alive!!!
> What you didn't see was her closet!!
> Ugh!!!
> View attachment 194191


Looks pretty typical. My daughter's doesn't look much better. 

I have two rules: It must be possible to vacuum the floor on a Wednesday morning. I only wash things that are in the laundry basket.

She's 23 now, so I can see her floor on Wednesday mornings because she's given up arguing over it. The laundry basket is usually overflowing on a Wednesday morning too. The rest isn't my problem.

Son is tidy to the point of OCD. You wouldn't know when he's here - apart from the food bill going up to provide calories for his 6'6" frame.


----------



## johnandjade

found out we aren't getting paid till the 23rd this year... it's usually the week before 

my not my work, work night out is next week and i'm poor


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> oh my!! santa won't visit kids with messy rooms


Santa could break a hip in there. He's actually very old.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Please send me the strength to get out of this he** alive!!!
> What you didn't see was her closet!!
> Ugh!!!
> View attachment 194191





a skeleton??


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Santa could break a hip in there. He's actually very old.




how is the back?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how is the back?


Nothing a 300 lb masseuse couldn't fix.
But since I don't know of one. Maybe a Haitian voodoo priest can hook me up?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing a 300 lb masseuse could fix.
> But since I don't know of one. Maybe a Haitian voodoo priest can hook me up?


----------



## johnandjade

ed, it's still there!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Check and see what size.
I wear a 14 E


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Check and see what size.
> I wear a 14 E




the thought actually did occur


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Check and see what size.
> I wear a 14 E


Nearly as big as my son - a US 14 is a UK 13.5... almost impossible to buy in the UK  Son is in a UK 14. We shop online for his shoes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Nearly as big as my son - a US 14 is a UK 13.5... almost impossible to buy in the UK  Son is in a UK 14. We shop online for his shoes


Everyone sells up to a size 13 and then it's good luck. 
I buy them when I find them.
Large shoes in half sizes are a rarity.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also seem to have a gigantic head and hands and have issues with a lot of XXL motorcycle helmets and gloves, etc.
Luckily, pants are shirts are easy enough to come by .
I'm simply FAT and TALL and not CIRCUS FREAK sized.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also seem to have a gigantic head and hands and have issues with a lot of XXL motorcycle helmets and gloves, etc.
> Luckily, pants are shirts are easy enough to come by .
> I'm simply FAT and TALL and not CIRCUS FREAK sized.




if one of the parcels is from me you can open when you like as its not part of TORTOISE


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also seem to have a gigantic head and hands and have issues with a lot of XXL motorcycle helmets and gloves, etc.
> Luckily, pants are shirts are easy enough to come by .
> I'm simply FAT and TALL and not CIRCUS FREAK sized.


There are store called "Big and Tall".
They're being kind.


----------



## johnandjade

.... not that anything will fit


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> if one of the parcels is from me you can open when you like as its not part of TORTOISE


No packages have arrived yet.


----------



## johnandjade

i'm almost home, excited to see if any cards


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'm almost home, excited to see if any cards


How many have you gotten?
I've gotten 5 so far.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many have you gotten?
> I've gotten 5 so far.




i now have 6!!!  postcard from adam arrived


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Goodmorning people ! Hope everybody has a great day !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning people ! Hope everybody has a great day !


Hello, Grandpa.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning people ! Hope everybody has a great day !




morning gramps! i'm just in from work and on my first bud


----------



## johnandjade

thank you uncle adam  



pictures numbered and explained, however number 11 i have to guess  

... bus station?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> morning gramps! i'm just in from work and on my first bud


Getting ready for work on my 4th cup of coffee ! But will have the Torts choice ( Bud ) tonight after work!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Everyone sells up to a size 13 and then it's good luck.
> I buy them when I find them.
> Large shoes in half sizes are a rarity.





ZEROPILOT said:


> I also seem to have a gigantic head and hands and have issues with a lot of XXL motorcycle helmets and gloves, etc.
> Luckily, pants are shirts are easy enough to come by .
> I'm simply FAT and TALL and not CIRCUS FREAK sized.


Son is tall and skinny - just as difficult. 

Men's shoes in the UK go up to 11. 12 can be sourced if you're having a good day. After that it's really difficult. 

Getting size 12-14 school shoes for him was really hard. They had to be plain black to go with the uniform (British kids all wear uniform to school)


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Getting ready for work on my 4th cup of coffee ! But will have the Torts choice ( Bud ) tonight after work!




eyes on the prize


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!
> I actually slept like a baby!!!
> My nephew joined us for my daughter's concert only because he was passing out Toys for Tots 2 mi from us!! It was a special !!
> View attachment 194187


Wonderful! 
Glad you had such a good day!


----------



## JoesMum

Adam - new Moroccan member here
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/is-my-sulcata-hibernating.149344/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Please send me the strength to get out of this he** alive!!!
> What you didn't see was her closet!!
> Ugh!!!
> View attachment 194191


Oh good grief! 
Does she keep meerkats ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found out we aren't getting paid till the 23rd this year... it's usually the week before
> 
> my not my work, work night out is next week and i'm poor


Oh golly! 
That's really bad news. 
What's the point of Christmas money on the 23rd?
Though i suppose many blokes do their shopping on the 24th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Nearly as big as my son - a US 14 is a UK 13.5... almost impossible to buy in the UK  Son is in a UK 14. We shop online for his shoes


I don't actually know what shoe size I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the thought actually did occur


Give it a bit of welly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also seem to have a gigantic head and hands and have issues with a lot of XXL motorcycle helmets and gloves, etc.
> Luckily, pants are shirts are easy enough to come by .
> I'm simply FAT and TALL and not CIRCUS FREAK sized.


I do have circus freak armpit hair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many have you gotten?
> I've gotten 5 so far.


3 here, so far 
And one for Zac.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i now have 6!!!  postcard from adam arrived


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think you're the first to get mine! 
Could you read it ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> found out we aren't getting paid till the 23rd this year... it's usually the week before
> 
> my not my work, work night out is next week and i'm poor


That's awful!!!!  What are they thinking??!?!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think you're the first to get mine!
> Could you read it ?




i could, thank you very much 

i have posted a guess to the pic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning people ! Hope everybody has a great day !


Good morning, Grandpa! 
Have a super day yourself!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> That's awful!!!!  What are they thinking??!?!




they don't. i'm still due £300 for damages that never got fixed. i'll try for that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you uncle adam
> View attachment 194199
> 
> 
> pictures numbered and explained, however number 11 i have to guess
> 
> ... bus station?


 I actually don't know! 
Thought I knew the medina inside out.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually don't know!
> Thought I knew the medina inside out.




ah, i thought was a game


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Grandpa!
> Have a super day yourself!


Thank you and I will ! The holidays will be great , the cold weather will pass , and spring will arrive ! So stay bright !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam - new Moroccan member here
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/is-my-sulcata-hibernating.149344/


Righto, I'll take a peek. 
Had one or two before but they didn't stay.
Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do have circus freak armpit hair.


Are we still talking about that?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Are we still talking about that?




and cheese


----------



## johnandjade

soo i realised i emaild the wrong amazon order! they send another right enough wich arrived today! however its only any individual item 
so i can send out another card


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i could, thank you very much
> 
> i have posted a guess to the pic


Wrong! 
But I don't know the answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you and I will ! The holidays will be great , the cold weather will pass , and spring will arrive ! So stay bright !


Nice attitude.
I feel the same, most happy at this time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Are we still talking about that?


I"m very proud of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and cheese


Always cheese!
Not that my non-armpit hair smells of cheese though.


----------



## johnandjade

checked amazon, the other order is from same seller! have just replied say item recived as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> checked amazon, the other order is from same seller! have just replied say item recived as well


Oh, goodness! 
Quick contact them again.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Oh good grief. I've spotted a typo on the second batch of cards I sent out. Two have gone in the post already
> 
> Sabine. Yours will be on its way once I have sorted it out.


If it makes you feel better, half of the cards have scribbles on them. Im terrible at this stuff. 
Sorry in advance guys !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Think, Me ?
> I just sort of react!
> Good morning, Linhdan.


Good afternoon! 
Sorry, ive been in and out of the room. 2 days off and im still a busy BEE  (see what i did there?)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness!
> Quick contact them again.




done.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> If it makes you feel better, half of the cards have scribbles on them. Im terrible at this stuff.
> Sorry in advance guys !




makes em more special 

my writing, spelling and drawing are all terrible


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> (the cards, not the wrapping paper bit.)


Yess! And i got birthday wrapping paper. 
Bought my boyfriend long john's. His old ones non longer fit since he gained weight (and clearly doesnt plan on losing any). 
Clothes will be donated this spring !


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yess! And i got birthday wrapping paper.
> Bought my boyfriend long john's. His old ones non longer fit since he gained weight (and clearly doesnt plan on losing any).
> Clothes will be donated this spring !



longjohns are brilliant! well done you


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> makes em more special
> 
> my writing, spelling and drawing are all terrible


A 5 year old's is probably worse . 
Thats what i always tell myself


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> longjohns are brilliant! well done you


Yes. Its thoughtful and something he needs  
*takes a bow*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> If it makes you feel better, half of the cards have scribbles on them. Im terrible at this stuff.
> Sorry in advance guys !


I think several of us have handwriting issues.
Not to worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good afternoon!
> Sorry, ive been in and out of the room. 2 days off and im still a busy BEE  (see what i did there?)


Yes, and it's unforgivable, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yess! And i got birthday wrapping paper.
> Bought my boyfriend long john's. His old ones non longer fit since he gained weight (and clearly doesnt plan on losing any).
> Clothes will be donated this spring !


John will approve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> longjohns are brilliant! well done you


Yep, he did!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> A 5 year old's is probably worse .
> Thats what i always tell myself




you should see tidgys dads drawing of saturn!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yes. Its thoughtful and something he needs
> *takes a bow*




*applauds


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John will approve!




snap ish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you should see tidgys dads drawing of saturn!!!


Ahem.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, he did!




i sent an email


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.




well, he claimed it was saturn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i sent an email


Oh, okay, i'll look.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, okay, i'll look.




i think you'll appreciate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well, he claimed it was saturn


If you squinted a lot it looked vaguely like Saturn.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you squinted a lot it looked vaguely like Saturn.


Not Uranus

(Sorry, I'll get my coat...)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you squinted a lot it looked vaguely like Saturn.




well it did have a ring to it


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Not Uranus
> 
> (Sorry, I'll get my coat...)




mines says free the badger


----------



## johnandjade

working at base tomorrow but just as a valeter. basically i clear out the sales work then clean my friends car, easy stress free, half shift


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not Uranus
> 
> (Sorry, I'll get my coat...)


Please do.
And Zacariah says thank you very much for his card, he was delighted.
After a little initial confusion as he tried to guess which one was Joe in the family group picture. 
He think's Joe is gorgeous and was well impressed with your interior pic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well it did have a ring to it


Around the Rhea ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> working at base tomorrow but just as a valeter. basically i clear out the sales work then clean my friends car, easy stress free, half shift


Not bad. 
I've got two hours in the morning , then free again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our skipping today was abandoned due to frequent bee stings and psychotic chicken interludes. 
Something needs to be done.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Around the Rhea ?



chris Rhea


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not bad.
> I've got two hours in the morning , then free again.





ohhhh no you don't


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our skipping today was abandoned due to frequent bee stings and psychotic chicken interludes.
> Something needs to be done.




meerkats can 'make em an offer they cant refuse'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chris Rhea


Yup, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohhhh no you don't


Ohhhhh, yes I dooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ohhhhh, yes I dooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




watch out for yesterday... 


it's behind you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> meerkats can 'make em an offer they cant refuse'


I'm using a couple of suicide jellyfish to lure them up to the ceiling.
Hopefully, that'll be the last we see of 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> watch out for yesterday...
> 
> 
> it's behind you!!!


Oh, no it isn't!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm using a couple of suicide jellyfish to lure them up to the ceiling.
> Hopefully, that'll be the last we see of 'em.




couldn't see them to begin with boss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> couldn't see them to begin with boss


Vaguely, by jellyfish light.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no it isn't!




there is a new music player just for us scots... 

its an 'uch aye the noo pod'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vaguely, by jellyfish light.




the sewen together jellyfish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the sewen together jellyfish


No, this is a new generation.
Most of them haven't been much sown, yet.


----------



## Moozillion

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My TORTOISE package came in the mail this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
May I open it?
May I open it?
May I open it? (I'm no good at delayed gratification!!!!!)  

I KNOW I said it would be fun if we all opened ours together, BUT I'VE CHANGED MY MIND!   
(...but I WILL wait, if the group wants to open ours together...)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, this is a new generation.
> Most of them haven't been much sown, yet.








reap what you 'sew'


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My TORTOISE package came in the mail this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> May I open it?
> May I open it?
> May I open it? (I'm no good at delayed gratification!!!!!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 194218





mrs B , your adress, a mod should edit out. i'm terrible for doing that as well :/ 


Yahhhhhyyyuhooooo


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> mrs B , your adress, a mod should edit out. i'm terrible for doing that as well :/
> 
> 
> Yahhhhhyyyuhooooo


Oops. 
I'll ask Yvonne...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My TORTOISE package came in the mail this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> May I open it?
> May I open it?
> May I open it? (I'm no good at delayed gratification!!!!!)
> 
> I KNOW I said it would be fun if we all opened ours together, BUT I'VE CHANGED MY MIND!
> 
> View attachment 194218


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Though it's a bit of a give away who it's from in typical TORTOISE fashion. 
And no you may not open it, you naughty girl. 
We must all wait for the right time. 
If we can..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194219
> 
> 
> 
> reap what you 'sew'


I sew jellyfish, mainly.
And reaping them would be very messy, I imagine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mrs B , your adress, a mod should edit out. i'm terrible for doing that as well :/
> 
> 
> Yahhhhhyyyuhooooo


Good point, sir. 
And there's another address there, too! 
Might be worth deleting the photo, Mooz, and then posting with a piece of paper over it ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Though it's a bit of a give away who it's from in typical TORTOISE fashion.
> And no you may not open it, you naughty girl.
> We must all wait for the right time.
> If we can..............


 (sigh) (Looks at package...DEEPER sigh...) Well, OK- if you insist...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point, sir.
> And there's another address there, too!
> Might be worth deleting the photo, Mooz, and then posting with a piece of paper over it ?


I deleted the photo, but it still remains as an attachment. I've posted a PM to Yvonne. Now it's too late for me to edit: past 10 min.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Oops.
> I'll ask Yvonne...



Let's send a shout out to @jaizei 

I don't know how to photoshop.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point, sir.
> And there's another address there, too!
> Might be worth deleting the photo, Mooz, and then posting with a piece of paper over it ?


Is there some way to find out which Moderator is online right now?
Oops- I was too hasty: Yvonne is on the ball!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Let's send a shout out to @jaizei
> 
> I don't know how to photoshop.


Thanks Yvonne!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I deleted the photo, but it still remains as an attachment. I've posted a PM to Yvonne. Now it's too late for me to edit: past 10 min.



Ok, I'll delete the photo. Cameron isn't online right now.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oops.
> I'll ask Yvonne...




i've posted bank details before as well :/ 

i hop your aloud to open


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Though it's a bit of a give away who it's from in typical TORTOISE fashion.
> And no you may not open it, you naughty girl.
> We must all wait for the right time.
> If we can..............





uch aye yi can  


remember i'm the time traveling panto villian ... i could travel into the future to see what you got


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> (sigh) (Looks at package...DEEPER sigh...) Well, OK- if you insist...




steam it open 

mawhhh haahh aa 

(evil laugh)


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> uch aye yi can
> 
> 
> remember i'm the time traveling panto villian ... i could travel into the future to see what you got


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 
It WILL be more fun if I wait, but thanks for the offer!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I deleted the photo, but it still remains as an attachment. I've posted a PM to Yvonne. Now it's too late for me to edit: past 10 min.




sorry to be a buzz kill B


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I'll delete the photo. Cameron isn't online right now.


THANKS Yvonne- you're a life saver!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> sorry to be a buzz kill B


I saw what you did!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I saw what you did!




im not sure what accent southern bees fly with though


----------



## JoesMum

I can edit the photo if you let me have a copy @Yvonne G @Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (sigh) (Looks at package...DEEPER sigh...) Well, OK- if you insist...


I do.
Though i keep sneaking sidelong glances at mine!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> you should see tidgys dads drawing of saturn!!!


I MUST SEE THEM NOW !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I deleted the photo, but it still remains as an attachment. I've posted a PM to Yvonne. Now it's too late for me to edit: past 10 min.


I think it's 15 mins. 
But i'm late.
Actually been out of the Room helping with a subject I know a little about! 
Golly!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do.
> Though i keep sneaking sidelong glances at mine!





steam it open!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's 15 mins.
> But i'm late.
> Actually been out of the Room helping with a subject I know a little about!
> Golly!




mojo back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is there some way to find out which Moderator is online right now?
> Oops- I was too hasty: Yvonne is on the ball!!!!


Yvonne, is pretty sharp, isn't she ?
Some of the moderators show when they're online, others are invisible. 
Sneak mode.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I can edit the photo if you let me have a copy @Yvonne G @Moozillion


Thanks but it's just silly fun- needn't get too complicated!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> im not sure what accent southern bees fly with though


"Bzzzzzzzzz, y'all!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've posted bank details before as well :/
> 
> i hop your aloud to open


No, no, no ! 
If people start opening them now, or as they receive them , then we'll know who's sending to whom and the surprise will be less for those who haven't got theirs yet as they'll know who it's not from!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> steam it open
> 
> mawhhh haahh aa
> 
> (evil laugh)


You are very naughty and bad John!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne, is pretty sharp, isn't she ?
> Some of the moderators show when they're online, others are invisible.
> Sneak mode.


I would expect Yvonne to be one of the Stealth Moderators. 
I wonder if Moderators get to wear super hero capes with an "M" on it...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I'll delete the photo. Cameron isn't online right now.


Thanks, Yvonne.
Good afternoon to you.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I would expect Yvonne to be one of the Stealth Moderators.
> I wonder if Moderators get to wear super hero capes with an "M" on it...


If they do I am going to complain to the forum where I AM a moderator. I demand a cape!

I am getting a fleece jacket for the trade show in January and I already have 3 polo shirts


----------



## Moozillion

Just for fun,  let's see if any of our CDR denizens can pass this little test:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> steam it open!!!!


Stop it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mojo back


Quite a while ago, actually. 
Though I expect I'll get shot down soon enough.


----------



## Moozillion

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Bzzzzzzzzz, y'all!"


Yup, heard them do that in the films.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I would expect Yvonne to be one of the Stealth Moderators.
> I wonder if Moderators get to wear super hero capes with an "M" on it...


Wouldn't matter in here.
Couldn't see it anyway. 
And Yvonne's cape and Cameron's, too, are invisible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If they do I am going to complain to the forum where I AM a moderator. I demand a cape!
> 
> I am getting a fleece jacket for the trade show in January and I already have 3 polo shirts


Tell them the mods here do.
Doesn't matter if it's true or not.
And demand a cape. 
Tantrum until you get one, I reckon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just for fun,  let's see if any of our CDR denizens can pass this little test:
> 
> 
> View attachment 194221


As i read it from the bottom up, I probably failed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Makes sense to me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 194223


The Flat Earth Society has members far and wide.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Flat Earth Society has members far and wide.


AH!!! You sound like one of their members!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all 
I got two cards today!
Thank you Ed and Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> I got two cards today!
> Thank you Ed and Linda!


And Joe 

Waddya mean he's been asleep for the last 3 weeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I MUST SEE THEM NOW !!


Thankfully I have destroyed my drawing and the photo.
But it exists somewhere in the Cold Dark Room...................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne, is pretty sharp, isn't she ?
> Some of the moderators show when they're online, others are invisible.
> Sneak mode.




she should have a cape


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> "Bzzzzzzzzz, y'all!"




 awesome


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I would expect Yvonne to be one of the Stealth Moderators.
> I wonder if Moderators get to wear super hero capes with an "M" on it...



snap'ish!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> If they do I am going to complain to the forum where I AM a moderator. I demand a cape!
> 
> I am getting a fleece jacket for the trade show in January and I already have 3 polo shirts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> AH!!! You sound like one of their members!!!!!!


As some of their members do it as a joke or to use obscure and clever maths and physics to prove a point they know to be false, I might join.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> I got two cards today!
> Thank you Ed and Linda!


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm expecting a late surge!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And Joe
> 
> Waddya mean he's been asleep for the last 3 weeks




he's just chillin out


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> And Joe
> 
> Waddya mean he's been asleep for the last 3 weeks


I do love the picture of Joe


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> he's just chillin out


My maniacs are bright eyed and bushy tailed 
No chilling for them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she should have a cape


The Doctor Who Christmas Day Special, "Doctor Mysterio" , is about a caped super-hero called The Ghost.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I do love the picture of Joe


Me, too, he's huge and rather handsome, isn't he ?


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me, i'll find a corner and won't see you all in the morning. 

caption comp...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Doctor Who Christmas Day Special, "Doctor Mysterio" , is about a caped super-hero called The Ghost.



dr booo!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My maniacs are bright eyed and bushy tailed
> No chilling for them


Nor my little girl, neither, much as she wants to.
She's got too many autographs to sign.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me, i'll find a corner and won't see you all in the morning.
> 
> caption comp...
> View attachment 194226


"Does my bum look big in this ?".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dr booo!!!


Ha de ha.
Very clever. 
(relates to another thread, folks).


----------



## JoesMum

Good night john. 

Everybody's surfin'. Surfin' Paisley!


----------



## JoesMum

Joe's playing it cool (At circa 5C) 
Autographs available only April to October when he's doing the season


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Joe's playing it cool (At circa 5C)
> Autographs available only April to October when he's doing the season


Well, he's been around almost as long as Brucie!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, he's been around almost as long as Brucie!


Not that old. Joe's only descended from the dinosaurs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not that old. Joe's only descended from the dinosaurs


Ha de ha!
( I won't go into the taxonomy of torts or of Brucie compared to dinosaurs, at this point! )


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> ( I won't go into the taxonomy of torts or of Brucie compared to dinosaurs, at this point! )


Give a girl a break. I know I was making free with zoological reality


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Give a girl a break. I know I was making free with zoological reality


Oh,I don't know, I think Brucie's DNA mapping could provide a surprise or two, bless him .


----------



## JoesMum

Time to turn in for the night. Another batch of mince pie baking and King Lear (Anthony Sher at the Barbican) tomorrow 

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time to turn in for the night. Another batch of mince pie baking and King Lear (Anthony Sher at the Barbican) tomorrow
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


Night, night Linda., sleep well.
Looking forward to the mince pies.
And wish I could join you for the Shakespeare.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne, is pretty sharp, isn't she ?
> Some of the moderators show when they're online, others are invisible.
> Sneak mode.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Is there some way to find out which Moderator is online right now?
> Oops- I was too hasty: Yvonne is on the ball!!!!



You can always just PM a bunch of moderators. Someone's bound to be lurking about.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

Now I'm hungry(ier).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Evenooning , Cameron. 
Have you eaten these ?
It looks okay, but i don't like egg white.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Yess! And i got birthday wrapping paper.
> Bought my boyfriend long john's. His old ones non longer fit since he gained weight (and clearly doesnt plan on losing any).
> Clothes will be donated this spring !


Some of us want to look good while trawling for our next love of our lives and then kind of drop anchor afterwards.
Not that I did, mind you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think several of us have handwriting issues.
> Not to worry.


Yes.
My handwriting is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some of us want to look good while trawling for our next love of our lives and then kind of drop anchor afterwards.
> Not that I did, mind you.


I just let my hair fall out. 
And gave up cooking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> My handwriting is HORRIBLE.


Mine, too!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Vaguely, by jellyfish light.


Want me to tape a flashlight onto the potato cannon?
We'll need more hairspray.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My TORTOISE package came in the mail this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> May I open it?
> May I open it?
> May I open it? (I'm no good at delayed gratification!!!!!)
> 
> I KNOW I said it would be fun if we all opened ours together, BUT I'VE CHANGED MY MIND!
> (...but I WILL wait, if the group wants to open ours together...)


I say we wait. But that's easy because mine hasn't come yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Want me to tape a flashlight onto the potato cannon?
> We'll need more hairspray.


The potato cannon could be used against the psychotic chicken if it comes back down. 
But would be ineffective against bees, I feel.
Not sure about flashlights in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I say we wait. But that's easy because mine hasn't come yet.


Yeah, Bea soon changed her tune after a while staring at her parcel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Me realizing I don't have to be at work at midnight


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, Bea soon changed her tune after a while staring at her parcel!


Indeed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Thanks Yvonne!!!!!!!





johnandjade said:


> steam it open
> 
> mawhhh haahh aa
> 
> (evil laugh)


The contents are wrapped individually, but so poorly done that the contents may be obvious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Me realizing I don't have to be at work at midnight


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can do this dance, too!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just let my hair fall out.
> And gave up cooking.


I still have all my hair and teeth, but my face is wrinkling like a prune.
I say it's character.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The potato cannon could be used against the psychotic chicken if it comes back down.
> But would be ineffective against bees, I feel.
> Not sure about flashlights in here.


The muzzle flash should dispatch the bees.
Or just really make them angry.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I can do this dance, too!


I'll pay money to see that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still have all my hair and teeth, but my face is wrinkling like a prune.
> I say it's character.


Missing a few teeth, too. 
Football, mostly.
Prunes are cool.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I can do this dance, too!


That's how I walk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The muzzle flash should dispatch the bees.
> Or just really make them angry.


Worth the risk.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, Bea soon changed her tune after a while staring at her parcel!


She opened it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I love Mr. Bean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'll pay money to see that


Back in the 90's, people did..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She opened it?


No, just pleaded and begged to be allowed to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love Mr. Bean


Oddly, I don't, very much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A lot of English humor doesn't "translate" here.
Rowan Atkinson character does for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of English humor doesn't "translate" here.
> Rowan Atkinson character does for me.


The genius of almost silent slapstick like Mr. Bean is that it transcends all barriers, including language. 
People love it here, in Thailand, in Easter Europe and you don't need subtitles or dubbing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to get a few things ready.
Kelly will be home soon and it's cool enough outside that I need to check on the tortoise heaters.
It's a brisk 68.
Who knows how chilly it could get?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take care.
I'll pop in again in the morning.
Ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to get a few things ready.
> Kelly will be home soon and it's cool enough outside that I need to check on the tortoise heaters.
> It's a brisk 68.
> Who knows how chilly it could get?


The weatherman ? Or weathergirl ?
Actually , they're usually rubbish. 
Night night, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

@ TidgysDad

Still awake ?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of English humor doesn't "translate" here.
> Rowan Atkinson character does for me.


I love Mr. Bean too!!!!
I read that Rowan Atkinson is actually extremely bright and had post-graduate training in electrical engineering!!!!! But, luckily for us, he preferred writing and performing.
And he likes really fast cars which has gotten him into trouble more than once...


----------



## Moozillion

Off to get some dinner. 
May pop in later, or may call it a night...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @ TidgysDad
> 
> Still awake ?


Yup! 
Sleep is for tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I love Mr. Bean too!!!!
> I read that Rowan Atkinson is actually extremely bright and had post-graduate training in electrical engineering!!!!! But, luckily for us, he preferred writing and performing.
> And he likes really fast cars which has gotten him into trouble more than once...


All true.
And he's really quite a shy chap, too.


----------



## Bee62

When do you sleep ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off to get some dinner.
> May pop in later, or may call it a night...


Enjoy dindins and, maybe, good night, Bea.
Don't touch the parcel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When do you sleep ?


Hello, Sabine.
Sometime after 4 am, usually.
Up at 8 or 9.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam,

that would be too little sleep for me.


----------



## Bee62

I`m on the way going to bed. But I must wait for my dogs drying their dirty feet. Otherwise the mud from their feet would be anywhere in the house.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> that would be too little sleep for me.


It would be too little for me too, Sabine! I don't know how he does it!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy dindins and, maybe, good night, Bea.
> Don't touch the parcel!


I promise to be good, and my parcel will remain UNTOUCHED! (Now, where's my halo... )


----------



## Bee62

Hi Bea,

another night owl !


----------



## Moozillion

Goo


Bee62 said:


> Hi Bea,
> 
> another night owl !


Actually, here in the United States (I live in Louisiana- very near the city of New Orleans), it's only 7:20 pm now. I think you are 6 or 7 hours ahead of us, over there in Germany. 
One of the most fun things about this forum is that our members really are all over the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`m on the way going to bed. But I must wait for my dogs drying their dirty feet. Otherwise the mud from their feet would be anywhere in the house.


How many dogs do you have ?
And what breeds ?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> She opened it?


No, I didn't open it, Ed. I WANTED to- my hubby could tell you how bad I am at waiting for treats!!!!!! 
But I was properly scolded and will wait so that we can have a synchronized opening of the gifts for everyone who participated in TORTOISE!


----------



## Bee62

7:20 pm. Okay. 
Here it is 2:28 am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I promise to be good, and my parcel will remain UNTOUCHED! (Now, where's my halo... )


You can borrow one of mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, I didn't open it, Ed. I WANTED to- my hubby could tell you how bad I am at waiting for treats!!!!!!
> But I was properly scolded and will wait so that we can have a synchronized opening of the gifts for everyone who participated in TORTOISE!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But it is difficult, isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 7:20 pm. Okay.
> Here it is 2:28 am.


1.30 am here and in the UK.
So I'm an hour behind you.
You exist in my future!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> No, I didn't open it, Ed. I WANTED to- my hubby could tell you how bad I am at waiting for treats!!!!!!
> But I was properly scolded and will wait so that we can have a synchronized opening of the gifts for everyone who participated in TORTOISE!




Me too! Me too! I didn't participate, but I want to be in on the opening too! PLEASE????


----------



## Bee62

I have 3 dogs. No breeds. They are mixed.
Old ladies. Ten and eleven years old.
Sorry I only found pics of two of them.. Number three is big and black ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Me too! Me too! I didn't participate, but I want to be in on the opening too! PLEASE????


Blimey, Yvonne, you've lost weight! 
I shall keep you informed. 
If I can keep this lot's itchy fingers under control that is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have 3 dogs. No breeds. They are mixed.
> Old ladies. Ten and eleven years old.
> Sorry I only found pics of two of them.. Number three is big and black ....


Very nice.
But I can see the potential for muddy paws, right enough!


----------



## Bee62

> Very nice.
> But I can see the potential for muddy paws, right enough!



Oh yeah!
Tomorrow I had a "meeting" with a young rooster.... And in the evening I will invite him for dinner ( ähhh, to be my dinner ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh yeah!
> Tomorrow I had a "meeting" with a young rooster.... And in the evening I will invite him for dinner ( ähhh, to be my dinner ).


Not a psychotic chicken, i hope.
Walk into my parlour, said the spider to the fly.


----------



## Bee62

No, not a psychotic chicken. But I have too many roosters. Hatched this year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Sabine:

This is my dog (I just love her to pieces!!!). I used to take so many pictures of her that she'd close her eyes when she saw me pointing the camera at her:


----------



## Bee62

Hi Yvonne,

your dog is a Weimaraner ? She looks beautiful ! 
Dogs are wonderful. They are friends, and when you`re down, they comfort you...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, not a psychotic chicken. But I have too many roosters. Hatched this year.


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yes, yummy.... There is more than cheese in the world ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Sabine:
> 
> This is my dog (I just love her to pieces!!!). I used to take so many pictures of her that she'd close her eyes when she saw me pointing the camera at her:
> 
> View attachment 194255


Misty, isn't it ?
Lovely.
I do that when wifey points a camera at me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, yummy.... There is more than cheese in the world ....


Yes, indeed.
Cheesy chicken, for one.


----------



## Bee62

These are my chicken:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> These are my chicken:


Yep, several dinners there!


----------



## Bee62

Only the roosters. The hens may live as long as they can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only the roosters. The hens may live as long as they can.


I know.
We used to keep chickens in the English countryside. 
And the hens provided eggs, the males were lunch! 
Except for the odd one.


----------



## Bee62

But now Adam I go to bed. If the meerkats don`t mind, and the bees don`t sting, I will get a cuddly corner in the CDR to fall asleep....
Please don`t disturb me until high noon ..... If there is a yellyfish I tell it to turn of the light...
Can I use an armadillo for my pillow ? If there lies a hedgehog on it, I will take care ....


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some of us want to look good while trawling for our next love of our lives and then kind of drop anchor afterwards.
> Not that I did, mind you.


Oh yes i know. I believe this happened from the love i give him. 
"Babe I'm getting fat" 
"Baby, i will still love you no matter how fat or skinny you are" 
And here I am... buying bigger long johns and pants.. and shirts . Lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thankfully I have destroyed my drawing and the photo.
> But it exists somewhere in the Cold Dark Room...................


Ugh NO! 
I must find it !!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> But now Adam I go to bed. If the meerkats don`t mind, and the bees don`t sting, I will get a cuddly corner in the CDR to fall asleep....
> Please don`t disturb me until high noon ..... If there is a yellyfish I tell it to turn of the light...
> Can I use an armadillo for my pillow ? If there lies a hedgehog on it, I will take care ....


Goodnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now Adam I go to bed. If the meerkats don`t mind, and the bees don`t sting, I will get a cuddly corner in the CDR to fall asleep....
> Please don`t disturb me until high noon ..... If there is a yellyfish I tell it to turn of the light...
> Can I use an armadillo for my pillow ? If there lies a hedgehog on it, I will take care ....


Yep, armadillo pillows are frequently used. 
The jellyfish have already gone to sleep, so the lights are out. 
The meerkats are being kept under control by the One-legged Pirate and the hedgehogs have been safely coralled for the night by the snow leopard.
I haven't seen the bees for a while. 
Night night, sleep tight., Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ugh NO!
> I must find it !!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


SO FABULOUS !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> SO FABULOUS !!


Ahem.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


I love it ! Makes me happy! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I love it ! Makes me happy! Lol


Glad to be of service!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to be of service!


Lol no worries. Thanks for letting me in the loop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Lol no worries. Thanks for letting me in the loop


You're very welcome. 
It was some time ago, just a quick sketch for one of my quiz questions, but I managed to find it for you back in the depths of the Cold Dark Room. 
I'll get some stick, tomorrow!


----------



## AZtortMom

*munching on cheeseburger*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *munching on cheeseburger*


I just had psychotic chickenburger.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just had psychotic chickenburger.


Very nice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Very nice!


Twas most yummy.
And satisfying.


----------



## AZtortMom

So was mine!
I was craving a big cheeseburger. 
I can't believe I'm still awake


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> So was mine!
> I was craving a big cheeseburger.
> I can't believe I'm still awake


I can't believe wifey is! 
Goodness, it's going to be difficult getting her out of bed in the morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't believe wifey is!
> Goodness, it's going to be difficult getting her out of bed in the morning.


I understand that!

On that note, I'm heading to bed 
You have a good night and I will talk to you in the morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I understand that!
> 
> On that note, I'm heading to bed
> You have a good night and I will talk to you in the morning


Nighty night nights, Noel.
Sleep tight.
yep, speak tomorrow, one hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off for a little read and then a kip.
See you all in the morning, oh lovely Roommates! 
Sleep well!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> These are my chicken:


WOW!!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, armadillo pillows are frequently used.
> The jellyfish have already gone to sleep, so the lights are out.
> The meerkats are being kept under control by the One-legged Pirate and the hedgehogs have been safely coralled for the night by the snow leopard.
> I haven't seen the bees for a while.
> Night night, sleep tight., Sabine.


I understand that when temperatures fall below 70*F, bees get sluggish and return to their hive. The CDR feels a bit coolish to me...maybe it's dropping a bit


----------



## johnandjade

goooooodddd morning!!!! i have looked but can't find door 10 in the house, it must be on the way to work  

it's only the smeggin' weekend!!!   




jade will be posting today... 

but who's it for??? oohhh the mystery


----------



## johnandjade

i found it!!!



it was behind me all along!!! 

so what's behind door 10???? 


it's the proclaimers!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> goooooodddd morning!!!! i have looked but can't find door 10 in the house, it must be on the way to work
> 
> it's only the smeggin' weekend!!!
> 
> View attachment 194303
> 
> 
> jade will be posting today...
> 
> but who's it for??? oohhh the mystery


Good morning, John! Half shift today, is it? Enjoy your weekend afterwards!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> No, I didn't open it, Ed. I WANTED to- my hubby could tell you how bad I am at waiting for treats!!!!!!
> But I was properly scolded and will wait so that we can have a synchronized opening of the gifts for everyone who participated in TORTOISE!


Nobody is opening the presents, please! Not until the EVERYONE has received theirs.  OK, OK, to give due credit to the Turkish Post, let's set the deadline to the Christmas morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Half shift today, is it? Enjoy your weekend afterwards!




good morning to you lena . 

it is, easy day today. 


how are you today?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning to you lena .
> 
> it is, easy day today.
> 
> 
> how are you today?


Daughter is home. Tough day today


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John and Lena. I would have been with you sooner, but there was A LOT of chat in the CDR last night to catch up with!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I understand that when temperatures fall below 70*F, bees get sluggish and return to their hive. The CDR feels a bit coolish to me...maybe it's dropping a bit


Good point. 
Maybe they went home. 
Maybe the wool spider in the 'sky' got 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> goooooodddd morning!!!! i have looked but can't find door 10 in the house, it must be on the way to work
> 
> it's only the smeggin' weekend!!!
> 
> View attachment 194303
> 
> 
> jade will be posting today...
> 
> but who's it for??? oohhh the mystery


Good morning, John! 
Jade posting cards ?
How exciting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i found it!!!
> View attachment 194304
> 
> 
> it was behind me all along!!!
> 
> so what's behind door 10????
> 
> 
> it's the proclaimers!


Golly!
The Proclaimers live in your house ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Nobody is opening the presents, please! Not until the EVERYONE has received theirs.  OK, OK, to give due credit to the Turkish Post, let's set the deadline to the Christmas morning.


Good morning, Lena. 
Christmas morning if necessary, yes. 
Still others who haven't got theirs yet, also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena. I would have been with you sooner, but there was A LOT of chat in the CDR last night to catch up with!


Some people talk so much. 
Not everyone's as quite as a mouse like me. 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Goo
> 
> Actually, here in the United States (I live in Louisiana- very near the city of New Orleans), it's only 7:20 pm now. I think you are 6 or 7 hours ahead of us, over there in Germany.
> One of the most fun things about this forum is that our members really are all over the world!


Goo ?
Jellyfish trouble ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
I have a lesson starting 17 minutes ago.
Punctuality is just not important here.
After 11 years, it still drives me nuts.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Daughter is home. Tough day today




what do you have planned?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena. I would have been with you sooner, but there was A LOT of chat in the CDR last night to catch up with!




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point.
> Maybe they went home.
> Maybe the wool spider in the 'sky' got 'em.




morning guv


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning guv


Busy, busy. Help yourselves


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Busy, busy. Help yourselves
> View attachment 194309




graps 2 handfulls and hides in corner 


great job!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> graps 2 handfulls and hides in corner
> 
> 
> great job!


Me too! 
You're amazing, Linda!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> what do you have planned?


Musical statues, musical chairs, blind man's buff... And this during the little breaks I might get:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Busy, busy. Help yourselves
> View attachment 194309


Yummy! 
Gillian!!!!!!!!
Do you want a mince pie ?
@Gillian Moore


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Musical statues, musical chairs, blind man's buff... And this during the little breaks I might get:
> View attachment 194313


I spy cheeeeeeeeesssssssseeeee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194312


Lots of food in here today.
Golly, I'm hungry, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished for the day, wifey is making cheese and Marmite sarnies, then some housework, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Musical statues, musical chairs, blind man's buff... And this during the little breaks I might get:
> View attachment 194313




have fun


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished for the day, wifey is making cheese and Marmite sarnies, then some housework, I think.



finished as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished as well


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Plans ?


----------



## JoesMum

Now in London. Had a sandwich in the company of many people in santa suits and a very large bloke in a wedding dress  The play starts in half an hour


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> I have a lesson starting 17 minutes ago.
> Punctuality is just not important here.
> After 11 years, it still drives me nuts.


It would drive me nuts, too!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Busy, busy. Help yourselves
> View attachment 194309


Ooh! YUM!!!! Pie for breakfast!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> graps 2 handfulls and hides in corner
> 
> 
> great job!


HEY!!! Leave some for ME!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Me too!
> You're amazing, Linda!!


Don't eat them ALL!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Musical statues, musical chairs, blind man's buff... And this during the little breaks I might get:
> View attachment 194313


Beautiful cat! We have one very like that!


----------



## Moozillion

This is our Rosie!
What is your cat's name, Lena? @Kristoff ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning everyone ! 
Just popping in to say hello and popping back out. Another busy day (work & school) 
I received my cards from Linda & Ed


----------



## Moozillion

I'm trying not to worry about the TORTOISE gift I sent arriving safely at its destination...


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone !
> Just popping in to say hello and popping back out. Another busy day (work & school)
> I received my cards from Linda & Ed


Yay!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Plans ?




a lot of nothing


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Now in London. Had a sandwich in the company of many people in santa suits and a very large bloke in a wedding dress  The play starts in half an hour








ohhhh no it doesn't


----------



## johnandjade

i almost have my TORTOISE!!! will need to pick up on monday from post office. 

unfortunately postman pat couldn't deliver as there is a tax on it  




it's no problem at all, and would pay it 100 times over as it's totally worth it . i just hope the same hasn't happened in other countries??


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> This is our Rosie!
> What is your cat's name, Lena? @Kristoff ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 194318


Hi Bea! Rosie looks lovely. Is she still young? Mine is Cesur, which means Brave, and I've never really seen a bigger coward.  He jumps at every sound and the most common thing we say to him is, "Don't be scared, Brave!"


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i almost have my TORTOISE!!! will need to pick up on monday from post office.
> 
> unfortunately postman pat couldn't deliver as there is a tax on it
> 
> View attachment 194323
> 
> 
> it's no problem at all, and would pay it 100 times over as it's totally worth it . i just hope the same hasn't happened in other countries??


Oh no, that's not at all nice of UK Customs!  We have tax on items over a certain value and we can't bring in makeup and foodstuffs. Used to order good coffee from the States before


----------



## Momof4

I'm a bit slow sometimes but how did sending holiday cards turn into gifts? I'm confused 
I didn't send any packages. Sorry guys.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bea! Rosie looks lovely. Is she still young? Mine is Cesur, which means Brave, and I've never really seen a bigger coward.  He jumps at every sound and the most common thing we say to him is, "Don't be scared, Brave!"


Cesur is a very handsome fellow, even if he is easily scared! 
Rosie is just a very small cat- weighs 6 lbs (2.7 kg). We rescued her as a tiny feral kitten who was the runt of the litter and abandoned by her mother. She is actually the smartest of our 3 cats and is very quick and sneaky!!! She has adopted me as "her" person, and acts afraid of my husband for no clear reason- he is the kindest, gentlest person I know, and I ADORES cats- he's the one who got me started on them!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, that's not at all nice of UK Customs!  We have tax on items over a certain value and we can't bring in makeup and foodstuffs. Used to order good coffee from the States before




more the reason for independence


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I'm a bit slow sometimes but how did sending holiday cards turn into gifts? I'm confused
> I didn't send any packages. Sorry guys.


The cards and the gifts are 2 separate events that just sort of grew.
The gifts is a Secret Santa sort of thing, and the people who wanted to participate let Adam know, and he drew names out of a Fez to match people up! Since there's only about 8 of us participating in the Secret Santa (code word TORTOISE- I forget what the initials stand for- it's one of Adam's creations!  ) and the names will be on the return addresses anyway, we sort of KNOW who our "secret" Santas are.
I'm pretty sure the gift exchange is now closed, but anyone can participate in the card exchange.
I hope this helps clear things up!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I'm a bit slow sometimes but how did sending holiday cards turn into gifts? I'm confused
> I didn't send any packages. Sorry guys.




next time 


the cards are awesome as well! in way better as we all share together


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Cesur is a very handsome fellow, even if he is easily scared!
> Rosie is just a very small cat- weighs 6 lbs (2.7 kg). We rescued her as a tiny feral kitten who was the runt of the litter and abandoned by her mother. She is actually the smartest of our 3 cats and is very quick and sneaky!!! She has adopted me as "her" person, and acts afraid of my husband for no clear reason- he is the kindest, gentlest person I know, and I ADORES cats- he's the one who got me started on them!





im dog person, but cats seam to be a me person?!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> The cards and the gifts are 2 separate events that just sort of grew.
> The gifts is a Secret Santa sort of thing, and the people who wanted to participate let Adam know, and he drew names out of a Fez to match people up! Since there's only about 8 of us participating in the Secret Santa (code word TORTOISE- I forget what the initials stand for- it's one of Adam's creations!  ) and the names will be on the return addresses anyway, we sort of KNOW who our "secret" Santas are.
> I'm pretty sure the gift exchange is now closed, but anyone can participate in the card exchange.
> I hope this helps clear things up!




Got it!! 
Told you I'm slow sometimes!!
I can't wait to see when you all open them up!!


----------



## Momof4

I got funny looks from my husband when he noticed that I got two cards from the same man


----------



## johnandjade

bliss


----------



## johnandjade

oh!!!


----------



## johnandjade

forgot gramps bud!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> oh!!!
> View attachment 194330



Nice view!!!
Thanks for wearing socks!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Now in London. Had a sandwich in the company of many people in santa suits and a very large bloke in a wedding dress  The play starts in half an hour


Blimey! 
King Lear Christmas style.
Unusual choice of costume.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Nice view!!!
> Thanks for wearing socks!!




always put my foot in it


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




evenooning mom, 1752 here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is our Rosie!
> What is your cat's name, Lena? @Kristoff ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 194318


Good afternoon, Bea.
Good afternoon, sweet little Rosie.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> King Lear Christmas style.
> Unusual choice of costume.


Yeah  It wasn't exactly panto. Someone's eyes get gauged out in one bit!

Dr Who's son David Troughton was in it as well as Anthony Sher. Very good 

Now stood nose to armpit on a packed train home  Only 2 trains an hour instead of the usual 4 and only 8 carriages instead of 12.   

Going out for a curry tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone !
> Just popping in to say hello and popping back out. Another busy day (work & school)
> I received my cards from Linda & Ed


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Splendid! 
Anything from Saturn ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm trying not to worry about the TORTOISE gift I sent arriving safely at its destination...


Still early days.
It'll get there.
Or here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a lot of nothing


I have finished the housework for the day, so just settling in for the evening.
wifey's had a good day with Tidgy and is happy.
Tidgy has now gone to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i almost have my TORTOISE!!! will need to pick up on monday from post office.
> 
> unfortunately postman pat couldn't deliver as there is a tax on it
> 
> View attachment 194323
> 
> 
> it's no problem at all, and would pay it 100 times over as it's totally worth it . i just hope the same hasn't happened in other countries??


How horrid! 
No, it didn't happen here.
Must be because of the content, perhaps ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How horrid!
> No, it didn't happen here.
> Must be because of the content, perhaps ?


Or maybe it says "TORTOISE" on the package?


----------



## Kristoff

Good evening all! And good morning, @AZtortMom


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Bea.
> Good afternoon, sweet little Rosie.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How horrid!
> No, it didn't happen here.
> Must be because of the content, perhaps ?




could be my £100000


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm a bit slow sometimes but how did sending holiday cards turn into gifts? I'm confused
> I didn't send any packages. Sorry guys.


TORTOISE - Totally Obvious Really, Origin Is Sure Enough.
Cold Dark Room not so secret Santa.
Had to be organized earlier so there was time to buy the gifts and post for Christmas. 
It's a bit expensive as it's largely international, but we had a few entrants.
Some are sending gifts separately to this.
But it's all just options available to Roommates.
You' be very welcome to participate next year if you wish, Kathy.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Or maybe it says "TORTOISE" on the package?




(claps).  

its in quarantine. 



it's just and unfortunate greedy government. i won a couple quid today so it covers it . 

karma is looking after us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The cards and the gifts are 2 separate events that just sort of grew.
> The gifts is a Secret Santa sort of thing, and the people who wanted to participate let Adam know, and he drew names out of a Fez to match people up! Since there's only about 8 of us participating in the Secret Santa (code word TORTOISE- I forget what the initials stand for- it's one of Adam's creations!  ) and the names will be on the return addresses anyway, we sort of KNOW who our "secret" Santas are.
> I'm pretty sure the gift exchange is now closed, but anyone can participate in the card exchange.
> I hope this helps clear things up!


Splendid and succinct explanation, Bea! 
Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How horrid!
> No, it didn't happen here.
> Must be because of the content, perhaps ?


Our customs people are pretty sharp. Labelling it Christmas Present on the customs declaration may have got it in without duty.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good evening all! And good morning, @AZtortMom


Morning Lena


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Got it!!
> Told you I'm slow sometimes!!
> I can't wait to see when you all open them up!!


Neither can Bea! 
She's getting very impatient.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neither can Bea!
> She's getting very impatient.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm off to a holiday luncheon with The Lunch Bunch. We are a group of 6-12 friends who used to work together. We have been meeting monthly for lunch for several years!
Today includes a gift exchange!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I got funny looks from my husband when he noticed that I got two cards from the same man


Now I'm being slow!
Two from the same man ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194329
> 
> 
> bliss


Life's good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Hello, Noel! 
*waves*


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off to a holiday luncheon with The Lunch Bunch. We are a group of 6-12 friends who used to work together. We have been meeting monthly for lunch for several years!
> Today includes a gift exchange!





tea room? 

have a great time . 

might be worth seeing if joes mum won't mind exchanging email with you friend going to england? 

... just for panto info


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I'm being slow!
> Two from the same man ?




the postman always rings twice


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Life's good!





it's awesome


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Life's good!







spain shorts


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I'm being slow!
> Two from the same man ?




I think Ed accidentally sent me two cards!! The more the merrier!!


----------



## Momof4

I'm not having a good day
Woke up with a very bad lower back! 
I have women issues and my daughter is suppose to sing at an outdoor holiday festival while we are watching my grandson this evening and overnight! 
I just want to curl up and sleep!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yeah  It wasn't exactly panto. Someone's eyes get gauged out in one bit!
> 
> Dr Who's son David Troughton was in it as well as Anthony Sher. Very good
> 
> Now stood nose to armpit on a packed train home  Only 2 trains an hour instead of the usual 4 and only 8 carriages instead of 12.
> 
> Going out for a curry tonight


Curry sounds good! 
wifey!!!! 
And i seem to recall British trains being horribly expensive for the privilege of standing up snuggled against someone you don't know. 
David Troughton himself owes a lot to Doctor Who. 
His first appearance as an actor on TV was as an extra, (non-speaking guard in "The Enemy of the World" starring his dad in a double role as the Doctor and the chief villain, 1967). His first speaking part was in "The War Games", 1969, as a US civil war private in one episode, also starring his dad. Then his first major role was as King Peladon of Peladon in 1972's "The Curse of Peladon" with Jon Pertwee. And finally, he reappeared in modern Who as a professor in the excellent "Midnight" 2008 with David Tennant. He's also done several audio Doctor Who dramas. 
And his brother, Michael was in the Christmas episode, "Last Christmas" in 2014 and has written two biographies about his father.
(enough of being the fanboy, Adam, please stop).
Glad you enjoyed the play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or maybe it says "TORTOISE" on the package?


Yep, that'll be it. 
He'll get arrested and investigated by CITES.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I'm not having a good day
> Woke up with a very bad lower back!
> I have women issues and my daughter is suppose to sing at an outdoor holiday festival while we are watching my grandson this evening and overnight!
> I just want to curl up and sleep!!


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good evening all! And good morning, @AZtortMom


Good evening, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could be my £100000


In which case £12 tax is pretty good.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I think Ed accidentally sent me two cards!! The more the merrier!!




now i want 3!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off to a holiday luncheon with The Lunch Bunch. We are a group of 6-12 friends who used to work together. We have been meeting monthly for lunch for several years!
> Today includes a gift exchange!


I remember you doing this, of course.
Enjoy and at last you get a gift you can open.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the postman always rings twice


Knocks twice, here.
I don't have a bell. 
Rubbishy modern technology.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I think Ed accidentally sent me two cards!! The more the merrier!!


Ho! Ho! Ho!
(hope this doesn't mean someone doesn't get one, though).


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I'm not having a good day
> Woke up with a very bad lower back!
> I have women issues and my daughter is suppose to sing at an outdoor holiday festival while we are watching my grandson this evening and overnight!
> I just want to curl up and sleep!!




 sorry your suffering 

how old is the little terror?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm not having a good day
> Woke up with a very bad lower back!
> I have women issues and my daughter is suppose to sing at an outdoor holiday festival while we are watching my grandson this evening and overnight!
> I just want to curl up and sleep!!


Oh, dear.
Medication and coffee.
And gin.
Hopefully, you'll pick up once the adrenaline kicks in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> now i want 3!!!


Greedy boy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Curry sounds good!
> wifey!!!!
> And i seem to recall British trains being horribly expensive for the privilege of standing up snuggled against someone you don't know.
> David Troughton himself owes a lot to Doctor Who.
> His first appearance as an actor on TV was as an extra, (non-speaking guard in "The Enemy of the World" starring his dad in a double role as the Doctor and the chief villain, 1967). His first speaking part was in "The War Games", 1969, as a US civil war private in one episode, also starring his dad. Then his first major role was as King Peladon of Peladon in 1972's "The Curse of Peladon" with Jon Pertwee. And finally, he reappeared in modern Who as a professor in the excellent "Midnight" 2008 with David Tennant. He's also done several audio Doctor Who dramas.
> And his brother, Michael was in the Christmas episode, "Last Christmas" in 2014 and has written two biographies about his father.
> (enough of being the fanboy, Adam, please stop).
> Glad you enjoyed the play.




my limited knowledge... pertwee, worsel gummage?? 

i think tennant is a paisley buddy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my limited knowledge... pertwee, worsel gummage??
> 
> i think tennant is a paisley buddy?


Yup and yup.
Two points to John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Knocks twice, here.
> I don't have a bell.
> Rubbishy modern technology.




try reminding me to snap a pic of our 

'security entry' , its that bad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> try reminding me to snap a pic of our
> 
> 'security entry' , its that bad!


The front door to my house has a piece of string dangling out of a hole.
Pull it and it unlocks the door catch and you can just walk in.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Greedy boy!






panto villan


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup and yup.
> Two points to John.




never did find out who won the last one before you went looking for the ceiling


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The front door to my house has a piece of string dangling out of a hole.
> Pull it and it unlocks the door catch and you can just walk in.




I'll be right over for medication, coffee and Gin! Ok, maybe vodka!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The front door to my house has a piece of string dangling out of a hole.
> Pull it and it unlocks the door catch and you can just walk in.




.... searching for flights


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I'll be right over for medication, coffee and Gin! Ok, maybe vodka!!




cheers!!


----------



## johnandjade

i actually can do the dance!


----------



## johnandjade

i finally went into the loft ( attic ) 


so jade has been playing at decorating



and fido joined in,




still plenty room for more cards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> panto villan


Oh, no you're not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> never did find out who won the last one before you went looking for the ceiling


Er, I forget now.
Zac ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no you're not!




really tempted to go on a mission finding my best costume


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'll be right over for medication, coffee and Gin! Ok, maybe vodka!!


You'd be most welcome! 
But, yes, it wuld have to be vodka.
wifey's slurped all the gin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> .... searching for flights


Probably time you did! 
To Spain though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i finally went into the loft ( attic )
> 
> 
> so jade has been playing at decorating
> View attachment 194357
> 
> 
> and fido joined in,
> View attachment 194358
> 
> 
> 
> still plenty room for more cards


Nice! 
Still too early for me to permit it here. 
Next week!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er, I forget now.
> Zac ?




 

glad to hear he is receiving cards


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably time you did!
> To Spain though.





was just saying to jade


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho!
> (hope this doesn't mean someone doesn't get one, though).



I received my Ed card, so it wasn't mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear he is receiving cards


He's really pleased. 
Very busy at uni right now, has a French chap arriving at the weekend for extra lectures so studying all weekend.
Means he won't come to play til next week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I received my Ed card, so it wasn't mine.


Good afternoon, Yvonne.
Haven't got mine from him, yet.
If he sent me one.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> really tempted to go on a mission finding my best costume



Well, the mankini is etched into my brain, never to be gotten rid of.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Yvonne.
> Haven't got mine from him, yet.
> If he sent me one.



Hi, Adam. Just popped in to see if anyone on the chat could identify a little computer thingey I found in a cubby hole in my desk. I'm in the middle of dusting, and can't stay too long or I'll lose my momentum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the mankini is etched into my brain, never to be gotten rid of.


No! 
Several Roommates are still undergoing therapy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Adam. Just popped in to see if anyone on the chat could identify a little computer thingey I found in a cubby hole in my desk. I'm in the middle of dusting, and can't stay too long or I'll lose my momentum.


Linda's an IT expert.
@JoesMum 
Chance at peeking at the chat photo for Yvonne ?
Sorry, Yvonne, I only recently found out where the battery was in mine.


----------



## Yvonne G

It might belong to my digital camera. Linda???? Whaddaya think?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It might belong to my digital camera. Linda???? Whaddaya think?


I'll go have a look in a moment. 

Just back from our curry and going through the post

I wonder who this is from?



Thank you Adam  I love your view!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'll go have a look in a moment.
> 
> Just back from our curry and going through the post
> 
> I wonder who this is from?
> View attachment 194361
> 
> 
> Thank you Adam  I love your view!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
So do I.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Splendid!
> Anything from Saturn ?


Not yet! Still waiting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Not yet! Still waiting


Well, it's quite a long way away. 
Several miles, at least, I should think.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



I was gonna go back and delete it so that it could be one of those things that everyone talks about but no one could find or be sure about.


----------



## jaizei

Why am I just now finding out about grilled cheese pizza? You'd think this would be something I'd be on top of.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I was gonna go back and delete it so that it could be one of those things that everyone talks about but no one could find or be sure about.


Like the wool spider.
Good afternoon, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Why am I just now finding out about grilled cheese pizza? You'd think this would be something I'd be on top of.


I expect you'd get burned and mucky on top of a grilled cheese pizza.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> cheers!!
> View attachment 194351



Dang!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's quite a long way away.
> Several miles, at least, I should think.


I think 10 miles about


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I think 10 miles about


Crikey! 
That *is* a long way!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> That *is* a long way!


Yes! But hes a fast one. Ill expect him here before i leave work


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

WOAH! I called my Captain earlier and he didnt answer (as always). BUT he just called back. Weirddddd


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommates !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates !


Good evening ! 
28 minutes left until I get to go home! 
What are you up to?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening to you and good night from me. 

Tomorrow we might put the Christmas tree up. It's earlier than usual - but I'm heading north to my Mum's for her birthday next week and the 19th, the next available opportunity, seems a bit late.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good evening to you and good night from me.
> 
> Tomorrow we might put the Christmas tree up. It's earlier than usual - but I'm heading north to my Mum's for her birthday next week and the 19th, the next available opportunity, seems a bit late.


Goodnight! 
I wont be able to put a christmas tree up this year  but i want a real one next year!! 
Nothing wrong with an early Christmas tree. A lot of people in the US already have their tree up.. or they put it up right after Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> WOAH! I called my Captain earlier and he didnt answer (as always). BUT he just called back. Weirddddd


He must be up to something!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates !


Good evening, Sabine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening to you and good night from me.
> 
> Tomorrow we might put the Christmas tree up. It's earlier than usual - but I'm heading north to my Mum's for her birthday next week and the 19th, the next available opportunity, seems a bit late.


Night night, Linda! 
I'm waiting til the 19th! 
Early enough for me.
But ours is up for longer, cos of second Christmas.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
Good evening Linhdan.

I`m watching TV.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Good evening Linhdan.
> 
> I`m watching TV.


Me, too!


----------



## Bee62

And I wrote a new thread :
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/poor-little-sulcata-baby.149393/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And I wrote a new thread :
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/poor-little-sulcata-baby.149393/


I'll go and have a peek.


----------



## Bee62

Thank you for peeking and writing !
I have made an offer to the seller.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for peeking and writing !
> I have made an offer to the seller.


Wow! 
Well done! 
Let's just hope it's not been too dry for too long.


----------



## Bee62

I am afraid too that the tortoises may already be too sick due to the dry attitude. In addition, the seller wants to have a lot of money. I offered him 70 euros for a tortoise. He can keep the little vivarium. In such a small thing I would not hold the tortoises anyway. Let's see if the seller answers me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am afraid too that the tortoises may already be too sick due to the dry attitude. In addition, the seller wants to have a lot of money. I offered him 70 euros for a tortoise. He can keep the little vivarium. In such a small thing I would not hold the tortoises anyway. Let's see if the seller answers me.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> tea room?
> 
> have a great time .
> 
> might be worth seeing if joes mum won't mind exchanging email with you friend going to england?
> 
> ... just for panto info


Actually, we went to the tea room last month! This month is a nice uptown restaurant.
Yes, I thought about my friend and JoesMum exchanging email addresses and even asked my friend. She is all for it. BUT has now had a slight change in plans: they are planning to make NO PLANS  and to just see what ever is open or not. That's not how I would approach it, but that's how she and her hubby like to do things. 
I'll pm Linda and see if she wants to email my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Actually, we went to the tea room last month! This month is a nice uptown restaurant.
> Yes, I thought about my friend and JoesMum exchanging email addresses and even asked my friend. She is all for it. BUT has now had a slight change in plans: they are planning to make NO PLANS  and to just see what ever is open or not. That's not how I would approach it, but that's how she and her hubby like to do things.
> I'll pm Linda and see if she wants to email my friend.


Mmmmmm.
They're likely to end up visiting lots of places that'll be closed. 
Better to plan ahead, especially with limited time, but it's up to them.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> sorry your suffering
> 
> how old is the little terror?


Hey, John- What or who is your new avatar?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmm.
> They're likely to end up visiting lots of places that'll be closed.
> Better to plan ahead, especially with limited time, but it's up to them.


I know. 
But this is how they like to do things. I think it's foolish, especially in a foreign country that she has been DYING to visit! My friend is one of those people who is absolutely brilliant, has a heart of gold and a whimsical sense of humor BUT is her own worst enemy in many ways. Of course, we are all our own worst enemies...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I know.
> But this is how they like to do things. I think it's foolish, especially in a foreign country that she has been DYING to visit! My friend is one of those people who is absolutely brilliant, has a heart of gold and a whimsical sense of humor BUT is her own worst enemy in many ways. Of course, we are all our own worst enemies...


Yep, I certainly am!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the mankini is etched into my brain, never to be gotten rid of.


OH, GAWD!!! Please don't remind me!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

enemy mine .....


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> Several Roommates are still undergoing therapy.


SO TRUE!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Today I received the postcards I ordered by amazon. Tomorrow I do my homework and write them.
One for Adam .... the next for .......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Today I received the postcards I ordered by amazon. Tomorrow I do my homework and write them.
> One for Adam .... the next for .......


This is all very exciting ! !


----------



## Bee62

> This is all very exciting ! !



 For me too


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Good evening, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel.


Hi Adam
I hope you had a good day. 
I'm off to bed. I'm feeling a little under the weather and I have a house to look at tomorrow. 
Pleasant sleep my friend


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John- What or who is your new avatar?



a random panto villan from google


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Actually, we went to the tea room last month! This month is a nice uptown restaurant.
> Yes, I thought about my friend and JoesMum exchanging email addresses and even asked my friend. She is all for it. BUT has now had a slight change in plans: they are planning to make NO PLANS  and to just see what ever is open or not. That's not how I would approach it, but that's how she and her hubby like to do things.
> I'll pm Linda and see if she wants to email my friend.


Madness. If she books nothing else she should book meals for the 24th and 25th. She runs the risk of struggling to eat without a booking. Some cities come alive over Christmas. London doesn't; it dies. If they plan to eat in their hotel they should confirm with them now. 

Christmas Day is a Sunday this year to make matters worse. There is definitely no public transport of Christmas Day - plan to walk. The shops will reopen on Boxing Day (26th)


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark room! 

sunday again, the day of rest  


lets see what's behind door 11.... 

it's a song for all the hard working posties who are making it possible for us to have so much fun with card exchange and TORTOISE.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

We woke rather early this morning 7.15am - the curtains of our spare room aren't as good as the ones in our bedroom and the sun rises on that side of the house too! 

Still we're up and about. Leisurely coffee and breakfast in the conservatory


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We woke rather early this morning 7.15am - the curtains of our spare room aren't as good as the ones in our bedroom and the sun rises on that side of the house too!
> 
> Still we're up and about. Leisurely coffee and breakfast in the conservatory




good morning mum


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum


Good morning John. You're up bright and early too


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. You're up bright and early too


Good morning, roommates. Greetings from the 1838 British Protestant church in Izmir. (Had to take my mom to a similar Protestant church to the one she attended back home).


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. You're up bright and early too




woke at 0700, jades still asleep. i'm about to make a bacon roll


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Greetings from the 1838 British Protestant church in Izmir. (Had to take my mom to a similar Protestant church to the one she attended back home).
> View attachment 194416
> View attachment 194417


Good morning Lena. How lovely. 

1838 was the second year of Queen Victoria's reign.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Greetings from the 1838 British Protestant church in Izmir. (Had to take my mom to a similar Protestant church to the one she attended back home).
> View attachment 194416
> View attachment 194417




good morning lena


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena


Goodmorning John !
No bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning John !
> No bud ?




good morning gramps.



breakfast


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

If you leave the front door and fix some eggs I'll be there to eat !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

It looks like everybody body is a sleep !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you leave the front door and fix some eggs I'll be there to eat !



door is always open to friends 

thought it's a gamble when i cook, that bacon roll was pretty good


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It looks like everybody body is a sleep !




just gone 0900 here


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It looks like everybody body is a sleep !


Are we 'eckers like! (Yorkshire phrase - translation: No we definitely aren't!)

Lena's taken Mum to church and we've just been getting Christmas out of the roof.

This


needs to go here


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Are we 'eckers like! (Yorkshire phrase - translation: No we definitely aren't!)
> 
> Lena's taken Mum to church and we've just been getting Christmas out of the roof.
> 
> This
> View attachment 194419
> 
> needs to go here
> View attachment 194420




good luck!! ours is a 'pop up' it was still fully decorated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I hope you had a good day.
> I'm off to bed. I'm feeling a little under the weather and I have a house to look at tomorrow.
> Pleasant sleep my friend


Yep I had a super day, thanks, Noel.
Hope you feel better after a good sleep and good luck staring at the house. 
Take care!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep I had a super day, thanks, Noel.
> Hope you feel better after a good sleep and good luck staring at the house.
> Take care!




good morning adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a random panto villan from google


Oh, Neigh, it isn't!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning adam


Good morning Adam



First bit done

Time for a mug of tea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark room!
> 
> sunday again, the day of rest
> 
> 
> lets see what's behind door 11....
> 
> it's a song for all the hard working posties who are making it possible for us to have so much fun with card exchange and TORTOISE.


Hooooorrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
For the postmen! 
Good morning, John!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Neigh, it isn't!




wahhh!!!! panto horse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We woke rather early this morning 7.15am - the curtains of our spare room aren't as good as the ones in our bedroom and the sun rises on that side of the house too!
> 
> Still we're up and about. Leisurely coffee and breakfast in the conservatory


Good morning, Linda.
Had breakfast and coffee in my lab.
Very nice here this morning, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Greetings from the 1838 British Protestant church in Izmir. (Had to take my mom to a similar Protestant church to the one she attended back home).
> View attachment 194416
> View attachment 194417


Good morning, Lena. 
I rather like little old churches, mosques, temples etc. 
Calm, pleasant places in general.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

It's 3:36 am... how you guys doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woke at 0700, jades still asleep. i'm about to make a bacon roll


wifey actually up early this morning! 
9 am, only an hour or so after me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. How lovely.
> 
> 1838 was the second year of Queen Victoria's reign.


And it was The Battle of Bossenden Wood in Kent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning John !
> No bud ?


Good morning, Grandpa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Are we 'eckers like! (Yorkshire phrase - translation: No we definitely aren't!)
> 
> Lena's taken Mum to church and we've just been getting Christmas out of the roof.
> 
> This
> View attachment 194419
> 
> needs to go here
> View attachment 194420


We have exactly the same tree! 
wifey bought it in 1998 thinking it was just two bits to fit together.
When she found it was 134 pieces she cried.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise




----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> It's 3:36 am... how you guys doing?




seasons greetings 

that either very early, or rather late?!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey actually up early this morning!
> 9 am, only an hour or so after me.




jade still hasn't woken up


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

johnandjade said:


> seasons greetings
> 
> that either very early, or rather late?!


Rather late. I'm most definitely a night owl. I'm trying to become an early bird but man is it hard


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

johnandjade said:


> seasons greetings
> 
> that either very early, or rather late?!


Oh and merry Christmas (or happy holidays)


----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Rather late. I'm most definitely a night owl. I'm trying to become an early bird but man is it hard




coffee... lots of coffee


----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Oh and merry Christmas (or happy holidays)


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

johnandjade said:


> coffee... lots of coffee


Yeah I could try that. I do like coffee so ill see if that helps fix my schedule.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Adam
> 
> View attachment 194421
> 
> First bit done
> 
> Time for a mug of tea


Ours may have another layer.
I'll post when we do it !


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

3 minutes till 4... I need sleep. good night all! and merry Christmas!


----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Yeah I could try that. I do like coffee so ill see if that helps fix my schedule.




a friend introduced me to double expresso's , they work a treat


----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> 3 minutes till 4... I need sleep. good night all! and merry Christmas!




have a good snooze


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> It's 3:36 am... how you guys doing?


Burning the midnight oil ?
I've got a lesson in one minute, but she'll be late. 
Otherwise great! 
Good morning, how are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Rather late. I'm most definitely a night owl. I'm trying to become an early bird but man is it hard


Night owls are cool.
Being one myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Yeah I could try that. I do like coffee so ill see if that helps fix my schedule.


Coffee and cheese.
Never fails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> 3 minutes till 4... I need sleep. good night all! and merry Christmas!


Oh, missed you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning Roommates ! 
Student already 6 minutes late.
And wifey is going back to bed!
It's going to be one of those days.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ours may have another layer.
> I'll post when we do it !


Ours has 7 layers I think. 
Ours cost £127 when we bought it back in 1994. The price is on the box and we bought it the year our daughter started walking as pine needles were going to be difficult with a toddler in the house.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Ours has 7 layers I think.
> Ours cost £127 when we bought it back in 1994. The price is on the box and we bought it the year our daughter started walking as pine needles were going to be difficult with a toddler in the house.
> 
> View attachment 194423
> 
> View attachment 194424




wayhay!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning Roommates !
> Student already 6 minutes late.
> And wifey is going back to bed!
> It's going to be one of those days.




i don't plan on moving of the sofa unless it's to go back to bed


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Grandpa!


Goodmorning all ! I guess a few people are awake it's 3:30 am here !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i don't plan on moving of the sofa unless it's to go back to bed


Or to find the lost treasure of Bud !


----------



## JoesMum

The tree is done. We're not OCD colour-themed in this house. We can tell you the history of pretty much everything on the tree - it's a tree of memories.

We have a few 'special needs' decorations on there too that have appealed to our sense of humour.

The 'bog brush' squirrel for example is in the special needs category, rescued from a French hypermarket.


Santa in a boat was a gift from an American JYA (Junior Year Abroad) who was in our student flat in my final year at university - see... memories


----------



## JoesMum

Oops forgot the tree


----------



## JoesMum

The good thing about having a tortoise that hibernates is that his lamp timer can be used for the tree lights


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> The good thing about having a tortoise that hibernates is that his lamp timer can be used for the tree lights


And he won't climb up the tree ! The first year I got my Greek tort he would climb out of his enclosure and try to climb up the Christmas tree !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oops forgot the tree
> View attachment 194429


Very nice.
Ours tends to be a bit more busy..
wifey tends to go a bit over the top.


----------



## Lyn W

A very quick good morning all - long time no not see!
I hope you are all well - I will try to catch up when I can but using my nephews laptop at the moment so don't have long.
My laptop is with our IT technician who is trying to fix it for me but he has been off ill, hopefully I'll have it back in working state by end of the week. We are not allowed to access personal accounts in school and TTF is a banned website there - because all you tortoise people out there are so naughty - so can't even grab a sneaky 5 mins on those.
Anyway just wanted to let you know that Lola and I are both OK and thinking of you all.
Hope all your Xmas preparations are going well.
My nephew is itching to get his laptop back now so I'd better sign off, but will see you all as soon as I can.
Take care and love to all.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> A very quick good morning all - long time no not see!
> I hope you are all well - I will try to catch up when I can but using my nephews laptop at the moment so don't have long.
> My laptop is with our IT technician who is trying to fix it for me but he has been off ill, hopefully I'll have it back in working state by end of the week. We are not allowed to access personal accounts in school and TTF is a banned website there - because all you tortoise people out there are so naughty - so can't even grab a sneaky 5 mins on those.
> Anyway just wanted to let you know that Lola and I are both OK and thinking of you all.
> Hope all your Xmas preparations are going well.
> My nephew is itching to get his laptop back now so I'd better sign off, but will see you all as soon as I can.
> Take care and love to all.


@Lyn W ! It's lovely to hear from you. I'm so glad to hear that all is well with you and Lola. I hope your laptop can be fixed soon; we've missed you  x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And he won't climb up the tree ! The first year I got my Greek tort he would climb out of his enclosure and try to climb up the Christmas tree !





Tidgy would rather climb under it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A very quick good morning all - long time no not see!
> I hope you are all well - I will try to catch up when I can but using my nephews laptop at the moment so don't have long.
> My laptop is with our IT technician who is trying to fix it for me but he has been off ill, hopefully I'll have it back in working state by end of the week. We are not allowed to access personal accounts in school and TTF is a banned website there - because all you tortoise people out there are so naughty - so can't even grab a sneaky 5 mins on those.
> Anyway just wanted to let you know that Lola and I are both OK and thinking of you all.
> Hope all your Xmas preparations are going well.
> My nephew is itching to get his laptop back now so I'd better sign off, but will see you all as soon as I can.
> Take care and love to all.


Thanks, Lyn! 
Goodness, so glad to hear you are well, we've been rather terrified that something bad had happened to you and/or Lola! 
Thought it might be the computer, though. 
Thank heavens and welcome back, we've missed you around here.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oops forgot the tree
> View attachment 194429




good job


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A very quick good morning all - long time no not see!
> I hope you are all well - I will try to catch up when I can but using my nephews laptop at the moment so don't have long.
> My laptop is with our IT technician who is trying to fix it for me but he has been off ill, hopefully I'll have it back in working state by end of the week. We are not allowed to access personal accounts in school and TTF is a banned website there - because all you tortoise people out there are so naughty - so can't even grab a sneaky 5 mins on those.
> Anyway just wanted to let you know that Lola and I are both OK and thinking of you all.
> Hope all your Xmas preparations are going well.
> My nephew is itching to get his laptop back now so I'd better sign off, but will see you all as soon as I can.
> Take care and love to all.




wayhay!!!! glad to hear you are both doing well


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates




good morning mom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel.
Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## johnandjade

short circuit 2 on tv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson done, so free til Wednesday.
Oh, it's a hard life.
Off to buy milk now. 
Back in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> short circuit 2 on tv


Boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson done, so free til Wednesday.
> Oh, it's a hard life.
> Off to buy milk now.
> Back in a bit.




best of luck


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning John 
Morning Adam


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> Morning Adam





mr bean!!!! . HI 5 !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> best of luck


Back with fags, milk and pasta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> Morning Adam


Morning, Mr Bean.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> mr bean!!!! . HI 5 !!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back with fags, milk and pasta.




gosh that was fast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gosh that was fast!


Shop only two minutes walk. 
Nearest shop one minute, but they don't sell cigarettes as the shopkeeper smokes them all.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Noël . My phone suggests your name with the accent now. I've only typed it that way a few times


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


>



hee hee hee


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Mr Bean.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee


Classic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Neigh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ours has 7 layers I think.
> Ours cost £127 when we bought it back in 1994. The price is on the box and we bought it the year our daughter started walking as pine needles were going to be difficult with a toddler in the house.
> 
> View attachment 194423
> 
> View attachment 194424


Ours was being offered at £140 but wifey got it for £40.


----------



## jaizei

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Rather late. I'm most definitely a night owl. I'm trying to become an early bird but man is it hard



¿Porque no las dos?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> ¿Porque no las dos?




milk and 2 sugars please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> ¿Porque no las dos?


Porque las medusas se molesta.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> milk and 2 sugars please


Same here


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Porque las medusas se molesta.




have you looked behind the sofa?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have you looked behind the sofa?


Cameron asked, " Why not do both ?" , as in be a night owl and an early bird.
I replied, " Because the jellyfish get annoyed", or words to that affect if my Spanish is holding out.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cameron asked, " Why not do both ?" , as in be a night owl and an early bird.
> I replied, " Because the jellyfish get annoyed", or words to that affect if my Spanish is holding out.




.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning everyone! 
Went to my class party last night & drank.. just enough. I'm extremely tired though. Got to meet some of my classmates' significant others


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


>





'' happy easter ''


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


>


Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Went to my class party last night & drank.. just enough. I'm extremely tired though. Got to meet some of my classmates' significant others




good morning. glad you had a good time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Went to my class party last night & drank.. just enough. I'm extremely tired though. Got to meet some of my classmates' significant others


Good morning, Linhdan. 
Sounds like fun.
I'm an insignificant other myself.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> good morning. glad you had a good time


Good morning! How are you ? 
I did have fun! Thank you


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan.
> Sounds like fun.
> I'm an insignificant other myself.


Its okay. Allen was insignificant also cause he decided he was not coming


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning! How are you ?
> I did have fun! Thank you




glad to hear. im hungry, will have to be brave and go into the kitchen again


----------



## johnandjade

here it goes!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Went to my class party last night & drank.. just enough. I'm extremely tired though. Got to meet some of my classmates' significant others


Good Morning Linhdan
Sounds like you had a good time 
Splendid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its okay. Allen was insignificant also cause he decided he was not coming



That's no fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> here it goes!!
> View attachment 194440


Memory like a sieve.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. im hungry, will have to be brave and go into the kitchen again


I just left the kitchen, unscathed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I just left the kitchen, unscathed


I dare not go into our kitchen.
There are monsters in there.
Or that's my excuse.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I just left the kitchen, unscathed





it's uncharted territory!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dare not go into our kitchen.
> There are monsters in there.
> Or that's my excuse.


Ahh yes..
Monsters being dishes


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> it's uncharted territory!


It can be


----------



## johnandjade

the eggs are on


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> the eggs are on
> View attachment 194441


Yay! That's what I had for breakfast too!
I love how there is a fire extinguisher on stand by!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ahh yes..
> Monsters being dishes


And pan-thers.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Yay! That's what I had for breakfast too!
> I love how there is a fire extinguisher on stand by!




eggsellent .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the eggs are on
> View attachment 194441


Booooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yay! That's what I had for breakfast too!
> I love how there is a fire extinguisher on stand by!


A fire eggstinguisher.


----------



## johnandjade

there almost ready  

3x fried eggs in a roll with salt and reggae reggae sauce.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok roomies this is the house I'm looking at today.


The other house I liked had termites and a bad roof (boo, hiss)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Ok roomies this is the house I'm looking at today.
> View attachment 194442
> 
> The other house I liked had termites and a bad roof (boo, hiss)


Naughty roof! 
Better luck this time.
Nice lawn.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A fire eggstinguisher.





round of applause!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> round of applause!!!


It's no yolk.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Ok roomies this is the house I'm looking at today.
> View attachment 194442
> 
> The other house I liked had termites and a bad roof (boo, hiss)




booo  

nice looking house there


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naughty roof!
> Better luck this time.
> Nice lawn.


Thanks!
I will keep you guys updated


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's no yolk.




in cockney accent ... 

'aww white'


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> booo
> 
> nice looking house there


Thanks!


The torts will enjoy the trampoline


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's no yolk.


*groans*


----------



## johnandjade

jades friend who stays next to us... had 2 people be sick in her car last night... there goes my day of doing nothing :/ 

shouldn't take me too long and i'm not charging for it. waiting on jade getting home then i'll head down, jade can clean the house while i'm out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in cockney accent ...
> 
> 'aww white'


Hope you didn't shell out too much for the eggstinguisher.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 194445
> 
> The torts will enjoy the trampoline




hee hee . 

looking like nice bit of space there. i broke my wrist coming off one of those 

glad the torts have the safety net


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you didn't shell out too much for the eggstinguisher.




 your on top form today sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 194445
> 
> The torts will enjoy the trampoline


https://www.theguardian.com/global/...er-the-john-lewis-2016-christmas-advert-video


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades friend who stays next to us... had 2 people be sick in her car last night... there goes my day of doing nothing :/
> 
> shouldn't take me too long and i'm not charging for it. waiting on jade getting home then i'll head down, jade can clean the house while i'm out


Clearing up vomit for free ?!?
Goodness, John, you're much nicer than I am.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/global/...er-the-john-lewis-2016-christmas-advert-video





free the badger


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> your on top form today sir


Cracking up with excitement now we've heard from Lyn. 
I'm scrambling to find puns without her help.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Clearing up vomit for free ?!?
> Goodness, John, you're much nicer than I am.




i'd imagine i'll get some beer for doing it . 

they would probably be looking after the animalsess when we are away, so got to keep em happy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cracking up with excitement now we've heard from Lyn.
> I'm scrambling to find puns without her help.




if at first you don't succeed, fry fry again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd imagine i'll get some beer for doing it .
> 
> they would probably be looking after the animalsess when we are away, so got to keep em happy


Fair enough.
As long as they aren't planning on being sick on Fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if at first you don't succeed, fry fry again


Like the Dirty Dozen ?
We should really lay this to rest


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like the Dirty Dozen ?
> We should really lay this to rest


Never!
Way too much fun


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like the Dirty Dozen ?
> We should really lay this to rest




jades home. best get my self organised befoe 'omlate'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Never!
> Way too much fun


I'm glad you're not chickening out
But we don't want to sboil the thread for others


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home. best get my self organised befoe 'omlate'


Hi, Jade! 
Not sure John was eggspecting you so soon


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm glad you're not chickening out
> But we don't want to sboil the thread for others


Oh ok *kicks dirt*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh ok *kicks dirt*


Sunny side up! 
I might hatch another joke or too
Dare I whisk it ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sunny side up!
> I might hatch another joke or too
> Dare I whisk it ?




its cracking


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sunny side up!
> I might hatch another joke or too
> Dare I whisk it ?


You shall 
*looks around for Yvonne*


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> its cracking


Crackalackin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> You shall
> *looks around for Yvonne*


Yvonne would just poach my best yolks


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne would just poach my best yolks


Indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 194448


Always a disaster


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is Barbara's birthday, today, Roommates
@wellington 
She's been absent for a while, but if we all wish her happy birthday together, maybe we can lure her back
So everyone, all together.
ONE
TWO,
THREE,
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BARBARA! *


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is Barbara's birthday, today, Roommates
> @wellington
> She's been absent for a while, but if we all wish her happy birthday together, maybe we can lure her back
> So everyone, all together.
> ONE
> TWO,
> THREE,
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BARBARA! *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARBARA!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is Barbara's birthday, today, Roommates
> @wellington
> She's been absent for a while, but if we all wish her happy birthday together, maybe we can lure her back
> So everyone, all together.
> ONE
> TWO,
> THREE,
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BARBARA! *




happy birthday ma'am!  tips hat


----------



## johnandjade

okay, here goes... i just beed a canary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> okay, here goes... i just beed a canary!
> 
> View attachment 194449


And a mine, i expect.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday Barb! Have a great day @wellington


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> okay, here goes... i just beed a canary!
> 
> View attachment 194449


Cheep cheep


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> okay, here goes... i just beed a canary!
> 
> View attachment 194449


Though I am a mine of useless information.
That lamp would be useful in the Cold Dark Room.
But is probably banned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Cheep cheep


Ah, a cheap joke.


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all. I've been out for some eggsercise 

Time to put the chook in the oven for dinner now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Evening all. I've been out for some eggsercise
> 
> Time to put the chook in the oven for dinner now


Careful it doesn't eggsplode.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


LOVE THE AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE THE AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!


Bean there, done it, bought the t-shirt.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bean there, done it, bought the t-shirt.


Is your current avatar a panto horse, Adam?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bean there, done it, bought the t-shirt.


(I saw what you did there!!!! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is your current avatar a panto horse, Adam?


Yup, Dobbin. 
Good friend of mine.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Greetings from the 1838 British Protestant church in Izmir. (Had to take my mom to a similar Protestant church to the one she attended back home).
> View attachment 194416
> View attachment 194417


How lovely!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> LOVE THE AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you *bows*
It fits my personality perfectly. 
Many people don't get my humor but that's ok


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, Dobbin.
> Good friend of mine.


Shouldn't that 'good friends' of yours?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bean there, done it, bought the t-shirt.


* Whispers * That's another non-Brit we've got punning. Sabine first, now Bea ... we're winning


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> coffee... lots of coffee


When my brother was in the army and was on guard duty at night, the soldiers all tried all sorts of things to help themselves stay awake. He said the thing the worked best for him was several cups of BURNED coffee and a couple of Red Bulls!!!! It not only gave a massive caffeine boost, the combination upset his stomach horribly so he couldn't fall asleep if he tried!!!!! (Have I mentioned that my brother is crazy? He's a wonderful, bright, gentle, playful fellow but he's quite nuts, in my humble opinion!  Of course, I AM the big sister, so I'm bound to have opinions!!!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> * Whispers * That's another non-Brit we've got punning. Sabine first, now Bea ... we're winning


Noel joins in, too!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The tree is done. We're not OCD colour-themed in this house. We can tell you the history of pretty much everything on the tree - it's a tree of memories.
> 
> We have a few 'special needs' decorations on there too that have appealed to our sense of humour.
> 
> The 'bog brush' squirrel for example is in the special needs category, rescued from a French hypermarket.
> View attachment 194426
> 
> Santa in a boat was a gift from an American JYA (Junior Year Abroad) who was in our student flat in my final year at university - see... memories


Those are the best kind!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Your avatar tickles me so much it distracts me from the posts!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Your avatar tickles me so much it distracts me from the posts!!!!


Is it growan irritating ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Your avatar tickles me so much it distracts me from the posts!!!!


It is wonderful


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noel joins in, too!


Yes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> *munching on cheeseburger*


Nice avatar


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice avatar


Thank you and Good afternoon Ed


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Your avatar tickles me so much it distracts me from the posts!!!!


How are you Bea?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i found it!!!
> View attachment 194304
> 
> 
> it was behind me all along!!!
> 
> so what's behind door 10????
> 
> 
> it's the proclaimers!


The who/what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice avatar


Good afternoon, Ed!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> It is wonderful


There are not many TV personalities I would care to meet, but Rowan Atkinson is certainly one. I thought he looked pretty hot when he was dressed in Elizabethan fashion in Black Adder...

Hugh Laurie and Steven Fry are 2 others I'd like to meet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you and Good afternoon Ed


Good afternoon.
I'm busy with yard and housework and there is still much to do.
I'll be in for a while after 4 am E.S.T. monday
I can't possibly catch up now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> I'm busy with yard and housework and there is still much to do.
> I'll be in for a while after 4 am E.S.T. monday
> I can't possibly catch up now.


Oooooh yes you can!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> How are you Bea?


 I'm peachy, thanks! 
Took me a while to get caught up on all the posts from today!!!! Chatty bunch! 
I am cooking some white chili for lunch, as we routinely have friends over on Sunday to watch the New Orleans Saints football games on TV. Unfortunately, the Saints are having a bad year. 

As an amusing aside, back in the 1960's, when the football team was being formed and names were being considered, someone asked the Archbishop of New Orleans if it would be sacrilegious to name a sports team "The Saints." He said not at all, but asked if they were aware that most of the Christian saints were martyrs?


----------



## Moozillion

Off I go- got to tidy up a bit before the crew gets here...
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm peachy, thanks!
> Took me a while to get caught up on all the posts from today!!!! Chatty bunch!
> I am cooking some white chili for lunch, as we routinely have friends over on Sunday to watch the New Orleans Saints football games on TV. Unfortunately, the Saints are having a bad year.
> 
> As an amusing aside, back in the 1960's, when the football team was being formed and names were being considered, someone asked the Archbishop of New Orleans if it would be sacrilegious to name a sports team "The Saints." He said not at all, but asked if they were aware that most of the Christian saints were martyrs?


I died on stage.
Often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off I go- got to tidy up a bit before the crew gets here...
> TTFN


Have fun! 
(with the crew, not tidying up) .
(well, both if you can).
See you later.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is Barbara's birthday, today, Roommates
> @wellington
> She's been absent for a while, but if we all wish her happy birthday together, maybe we can lure her back
> So everyone, all together.
> ONE
> TWO,
> THREE,
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BARBARA! *


Thank you everyone. Yes, I haven't been around lately, sorry. Very busy, this time of year especially. 
Hope every one is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Thank you everyone. Yes, I haven't been around lately, sorry. Very busy, this time of year especially.
> Hope every one is well


We are! 
But never mind about us, have a great birthday and a happy Christmas and New Year if we don't see you before!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Though I am a mine of useless information.
> That lamp would be useful in the Cold Dark Room.
> But is probably banned.



if you're bored, trawl back to my first steps into the dark


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Evening all. I've been out for some eggsercise
> 
> Time to put the chook in the oven for dinner now




a phyco one??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if you're bored, trawl back to my first steps into the dark


Not necessary, those are well drilled movements.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> LOVE THE AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bean there, done it, bought the t-shirt.




there's a t shirt???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I remember this episode!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there's a t shirt???


Lots, i expect.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> When my brother was in the army and was on guard duty at night, the soldiers all tried all sorts of things to help themselves stay awake. He said the thing the worked best for him was several cups of BURNED coffee and a couple of Red Bulls!!!! It not only gave a massive caffeine boost, the combination upset his stomach horribly so he couldn't fall asleep if he tried!!!!! (Have I mentioned that my brother is crazy? He's a wonderful, bright, gentle, playful fellow but he's quite nuts, in my humble opinion!  Of course, I AM the big sister, so I'm bound to have opinions!!!!)




it's not opinion, it's wisdom


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The who/what?




scottish 'band'. 

there most famous is 500miles , which has become a second unofficial national anthem after flower of scotland. 

the official is god save the queen, though sadly not the sex pistols version 

my vote is for the birdy song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> scottish 'band'.
> 
> there most famous is 500miles , which has become a second unofficial national anthem after flower of scotland.
> 
> the official is god save the queen, though sadly not the sex pistols version
> 
> my vote is for the birdy song.


Goodness, no!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I died on stage.
> Often.



naw yi didnae


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> The who/what?


Very appropriate tune for the Card Exchange - Letter from America. 

THE Scottish band - Their song '500 miles' is probably the second most popular song in Scotland after 'Flower of Scotland'


----------



## johnandjade

wellington said:


> Thank you everyone. Yes, I haven't been around lately, sorry. Very busy, this time of year especially.
> Hope every one is well





happy birthday


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I'm peachy, thanks!
> Took me a while to get caught up on all the posts from today!!!! Chatty bunch!
> I am cooking some white chili for lunch, as we routinely have friends over on Sunday to watch the New Orleans Saints football games on TV. Unfortunately, the Saints are having a bad year.
> 
> As an amusing aside, back in the 1960's, when the football team was being formed and names were being considered, someone asked the Archbishop of New Orleans if it would be sacrilegious to name a sports team "The Saints." He said not at all, but asked if they were aware that most of the Christian saints were martyrs?


Explanation required. What's white chilli? We only get chilli con carne that's with tomato


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not necessary, those are well drilled movements.




you started a global revolution


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember this episode!




it was just on before i went to clean the donkey!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots, i expect.




naw yeee don't


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a phyco one??


Sainsbury's - I didn't check it's sanity. I'm probably not sane enough to judge


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> naw yeee don't


*face palm*


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 194457





is that a hint for your TORTOISE?'!?  


i love daft shirts, it's how adam spotted me at the airport


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> naw yi didnae


Well, one and a half times.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Sainsbury's - I didn't check it's sanity. I'm probably not sane enough to judge


I second that motion


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> is that a hint for your TORTOISE?'!?
> 
> 
> i love daft shirts, it's how adam spotted me at the airport


Yes, but I think it's too late


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is that a hint for your TORTOISE?'!?
> 
> 
> i love daft shirts, it's how adam spotted me at the airport


I didn't. 
You spotted me and assaulted me from the rear.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't.
> You spotted me and assaulted me from the rear.


LOL!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, no!




with a ruff glasgow twang though, just like bees, birds have accsents. 

swallows have to learn the lingo before they migrate, both africain and europein.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Explanation required. What's white chilli? We only get chilli con carne that's with tomato


White Chili has: shredded white meat chicken, white beans, white kernel corn (I think y'all call it maize?), mild green chilis, onions, garlic, cumin, lemon pepper and lime juice. 
Photo to follow! 
BUT I didn't have white corn, so used yellow. So I guess this is White and Yellow Chili!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> White Chili has: shredded white meat chicken, white beans, white kernel corn (I think y'all call it maize?), mild green chilis, onions, garlic, cumin, lemon pepper and lime juice.
> Photo to follow!
> BUT I didn't have white corn, so used yellow. So I guess this is White and Yellow Chili!


Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!
Drooling in anticipation.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Very appropriate tune for the Card Exchange - Letter from America.
> 
> THE Scottish band - Their song '500 miles' is probably the second most popular song in Scotland after 'Flower of Scotland'






and of course,


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> you started a global revolution




STATUS 'GO GO GO' .. 

wibble all over the world


----------



## Moozillion

And here you have: White (and Yellow!) Chili! My sister-in-law made it when we visited in California earlier this year, and we loved it!  It looks better with the white corn, but both colors taste the same.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Sainsbury's - I didn't check it's sanity. I'm probably not sane enough to judge




sane before date


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I second that motion





montion carried


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Yes, but I think it's too late




a wibbler is NEVER late!!! 

... nor is s/he early!! 

one wibbles precisely as, 

and when one means to! 


(wibble)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And here you have: White (and Yellow!) Chili! My sister-in-law made it when we visited in California earlier this year, and we loved it!  It looks better with the white corn, but both colors taste the same.
> 
> View attachment 194458


Looks really, really yummy!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are!
> But never mind about us, have a great birthday and a happy Christmas and New Year if we don't see you before!


Thank you and hope you all have a great Christmas and a fantastic new year. Hopefully though, I will be able to get back in before then. Closer it gets, the less busy it should get.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sainsbury's - I didn't check it's sanity. I'm probably not sane enough to judge


You mean Insanesbury's.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't.
> You spotted me and assaulted me from the rear.





verbally. 

with a wibble . 


wifey got a great pic  




i couldn't find the first . 

this was our last picture together, before the first of our next together!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Thank you and hope you all have a great Christmas and a fantastic new year. Hopefully though, I will be able to get back in before then. Closer it gets, the less busy it should get.


Other way around for me.
Panic on Christmas Eve, mainly.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> with a ruff glasgow twang though, just like bees, birds have accsents.
> 
> swallows have to learn the lingo before they migrate, both africain and europein.


*nodds in agreement*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> verbally.
> 
> with a wibble .
> 
> 
> wifey got a great pic
> 
> View attachment 194461
> 
> 
> i couldn't find the first .
> 
> this was our last picture together, before the first of our next together!


This one ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!
> Drooling in anticipation.





spoon at the ready!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> And here you have: White (and Yellow!) Chili! My sister-in-law made it when we visited in California earlier this year, and we loved it!  It looks better with the white corn, but both colors taste the same.
> 
> View attachment 194458




woohoo!!!! 


digs in!!! 



cammio from saturn 



forgot to add picture! ( silly me )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You mean Insanesbury's.




take a bow sir!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> *nodds in agreement*









go on, high 5 the screen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!!!
> 
> 
> digs in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cammio from saturn


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one ?
> View attachment 194462


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194464
> 
> 
> 
> go on, high 5 the screen


Nooooooooooo!
We've had enough of damaged computers recently.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nooooooooooo!
> We've had enough of damaged computers recently.




i'll settle for a hi 3!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194465


That's nearly as rubbish as mine.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummy!
> Gillian!!!!!!!!
> Do you want a mince pie ?
> @Gillian Moore


Hi! 

Hmmmm. Looks delicious.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Good morning all! wait...it's 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Good morning all! wait...it's 2 in the afternoon.





wayyyy past experssoo time!  

have a good kip?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hmmmm. Looks delicious.


Well, take one! 
Or two.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice avatar


Good evening Ed,

Do you mean you like Mr. Bean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Good morning all! wait...it's 2 in the afternoon.


8 pm here.
Good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, take one!
> Or two.


Thanks Adam. 

I'll take three: one for me and one for each of the two Olis. OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam.
> 
> I'll take three: one for me and one for each of the two Olis. OK?


Fine. 
Were they nice ?


----------



## johnandjade

well that's christmas to us from is sorted! left it too late for glasgow, so we are planning a week off for a one night


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 8 pm here.
> Good afternoon.


Are we two hours ahead?? Strange.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fine.
> Were they nice ?


Yep. Very. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that's christmas to us from is sorted! left it too late for glasgow, so we are planning a week off for a one night
> View attachment 194467


YYYYyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are we two hours ahead?? Strange.


Yep.
We went back an hour in October.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. Very. Thanks a lot.


Liiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gillian's eating your mince pies again!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YYYYyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




thinking of a kid on proposal stunt, we usually pretend jade is pregnant for better seats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thinking of a kid on proposal stunt, we usually pretend jade is pregnant for better seats


I tried that.
Didn't work.
Forgot to shave off my beard.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Liiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Gillian's eating your mince pies again!


I told everyone to help themselves this time Adam. You're such a tattle-tale! * shakes head *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I told everyone to help themselves this time Adam. You're such a tattle-tale! * shakes head *


Oh.
Thought I might get a reward.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Liiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Gillian's eating your mince pies again!


That's not true Adam! You offered me some so I took three, which you said is OK!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I told everyone to help themselves this time Adam. You're such a tattle-tale! * shakes head *


Good evening Linda.

Don't listen to Adam. He's looking for trouble it seems. If that's the case, I'm ready for it.


----------



## JoesMum

Carry on squabbling you two  

Don't involve me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tried that.
> Didn't work.
> Forgot to shave off my beard.




we started booking a table for 3 (well jade did once) with a friend... extra room  

and unfortunately third party doesn't show.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Carry on squabbling you two
> 
> Don't involve me


Oh no! 

You've got to intervene Linda.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> we started booking a table for 3 (well jade did once) with a friend... extra room
> 
> and unfortunately third party doesn't show.


Good evening John.Hope you are all well back there.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda.
> 
> Don't listen to Adam. He's looking for trouble it seems. If that's the case, I'm ready for it.



he's behind you!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John.Hope you are all well back there.



did you see lynn posted today 
??


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> he's behind you!!!


No problem. I'm ready and so are the two Olis (to defend me).


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> No problem. I'm ready and so are the two Olis (to defend me).




what more could a woman want


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> did you see lynn posted today
> ??


No.Did she post anything? If so, when and where?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> what more could a woman want


Hmmmmmmmmmmm. John........are you looking for trouble as well?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> No.Did she post anything? If so, when and where?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm. John........are you looking for trouble as well?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no!
> 
> You've got to intervene Linda.


This is just like my children squabbling. As long as they've both got mince pies they're better off without me intervening. 

I once said to my daughter after she had been taunting her younger brother "sooner or later he'll hit you ... and I won't blame him" He's so nice that he never has clobbered his sister. 

Gillian - I'm comparing you with my son


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That's not true Adam! You offered me some so I took three, which you said is OK!


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Carry on squabbling you two
> 
> Don't involve me


But it's not my fault! 
It's probably yours!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's not my fault!
> It's probably yours!


Now you really do sound like one of my kids   

* sips wine and ignores the bickering *


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194469


Oh.....thanks so much John. 

Well now we know that she and Lola are both well, and it's just a laptop issue.

Thank you, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This is just like my children squabbling. As long as they've both got mince pies they're better off without me intervening.
> 
> I once said to my daughter after she had been taunting her younger brother "sooner or later he'll hit you ... and I won't blame him" He's so nice that he never has clobbered his sister.
> 
> Gillian - I'm comparing you with my son


But Gillian gave mine to the two Olis.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


Why "Ahem?" 

Didn't you offer me some? Didn't you say "Fine" when I took three? You cannot deny it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why "Ahem?"
> 
> Didn't you offer me some? Didn't you say "Fine" when I took three? You cannot deny it.


You're right.
I did.
But wifey made me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're right.
> I did.
> But wifey made me.


Am I to understand that you would not have offered me it, had it not been for Wifey? 

Thanks Wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Ready, Adam? @Tidgy's Dad​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am I to understand that you would not have offered me it, had it not been for Wifey?
> 
> Thanks Wifey.


Errrrrrrrrrrr...............
of course I would have.
I meant wifey made me tell Linda.


----------



## Shaif

Hi.

I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.

Could you use one more?

A little about me:
I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely. 

I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.

I would love to get to know you guys better.

Thanks,
Shaifali


----------



## JoesMum

Shaif said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.
> 
> Could you use one more?
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely.
> 
> I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.
> 
> I would love to get to know you guys better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaifali


Hello and welcome! 

There's always room for one more in the Cold Dark Room. Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one legged pirate will take your drinks order. 

Watch out for the meerkats. They're out looking for trouble now I finally untangled my Christmas tree lights - all their fault!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.
> 
> Could you use one more?
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely.
> 
> I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.
> 
> I would love to get to know you guys better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaifali


The more the merrier, Shaifali.
You are most welcome.
Though really we all hate each other.
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
Catch a passing armadillo to sit on, don't sit on a hedgehog and the One-legged Pirate will fetch you a beverage if he is still sober enough to stand up and can avoid the flying jellyfish.
I'm Adam and talk about cheese, mostly.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> There's always room for one more in the Cold Dark Room. Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one legged pirate will take your drinks order.
> 
> Watch out for the meerkats. They're out looking for trouble now I finally untangled my Christmas tree lights - all their fault!


Oh ... and I'm Linda. I like 'proper' cheese too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh ... and I'm Linda. I like 'proper' cheese too.


Indeed, must be proper cheese.


----------



## Yvonne G

Shaif said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.
> 
> Could you use one more?
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely.
> 
> I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.
> 
> I would love to get to know you guys better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaifali



Hi Shaifali: I'm Yvonne in California. I don't like having to sit on an armadillo, or whatever, and I don't drink, so I don't visit very often, but I peek in occasionally.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Shaifali: I'm Yvonne in California. I don't like having to sit on an armadillo, or whatever, and I don't drink, so I don't visit very often, but I peek in occasionally.


She's in here more often than she admits to  We know she can't stay away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Shaifali: I'm Yvonne in California. I don't like having to sit on an armadillo, or whatever, and I don't drink, so I don't visit very often, but I peek in occasionally.


We offer soft drinks as well, Yvonne.
Lots of coffee consumed in here and there's a big stock of Mountain Dew somewhere about.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. im hungry, will have to be brave and go into the kitchen again


Did you make it out alive?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's no fun!


No, no fun at all. I am quite upset at this honestly.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Linhdan
> Sounds like you had a good time
> Splendid


Thank you! How has your day been?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Shaif said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.
> 
> Could you use one more?
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely.
> 
> I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.
> 
> I would love to get to know you guys better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaifali


Hiiii!! 
I'm Linhdan  I live in Maryland, just below you. I got my puppy from PA! 
We could definitely use another addition. 
Welcome welcome ! Come in!! *fusses at you like old people do in movies* 
What kinds of tortoises do you have ?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR roommates.
It looks as if I would look at the right time here...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR roommates.
> It looks as if I would look at the right time here...


Good evening Sabine. I hope you've had a good weekend


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Linda. Yes, I had a nice weekend. Thanks for asking me.
I wrote some Christmas Cards ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> No, no fun at all. I am quite upset at this honestly.


Not surprised.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> No, no fun at all. I am quite upset at this honestly.


Anyway, moving on.........
Hi, Linhdan, how are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR roommates.
> It looks as if I would look at the right time here...


Good evening, Sabine! 
It's always a good time here.


----------



## Bee62

> It's always a good time here.



Yes, I think so. But I´ve got a question:
Does the one-legged pirate have a parrot named Polly ?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pirates!_In_an_Adventure_with_Scientists!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I think so. But I´ve got a question:
> Does the one-legged pirate have a parrot named Polly ?


I think he ate it.


----------



## Bee62

> I think he ate it.



He ate a dodo ? Terrible .....
It was the last of its species !


----------



## Bee62

Where have all gone ? 
Okay, then I go to bed now. 

Good night.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Now you really do sound like one of my kids
> 
> * sips wine and ignores the bickering *


Y'all crack me up!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Where have all gone ?
> Okay, then I go to bed now.
> 
> Good night.


Sorry, got distracted by wifey. 
Night , night, hopefully catch up tomorrow. 
And see if we can find another dodo in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Y'all crack me up!!!


Good evening, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I like this one myself


You're such a romantic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> also;


Ha de ha!
I mean, poor Ralph.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bea.


Good evening, Adam!
Well, the game is over- our team lost, AGAIN  and our friends have gone home. 
Think I'll read a while and turn in.
Good night, Adam! 
Good night Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good evening, Adam!
> Well, the game is over- our team lost, AGAIN  and our friends have gone home.
> Think I'll read a while and turn in.
> Good night, Adam!
> Good night Roomies!


Oh dear.
My football team lost as well, this weekend.
I think I'll do the same in a minute. 
Just make a coffee to take with me.
Night night, Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Did you make it out alive?





just


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I think so. But I´ve got a question:
> Does the one-legged pirate have a parrot named Polly ?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pirates!_In_an_Adventure_with_Scientists!




'pirate with gout'


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all  

another week begins, and brings with it the 'we are half way there' point !! 

so lets open up door 12 and see what we have... 


it's only peter from family guy!!


----------



## johnandjade

baldrick is having a lie in this morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> 'pirate with gout'


Can you get gout in a wooden leg? 

Good morning John. Good morning CDR. I'm just off to the station with JoesDad


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Can you get gout in a wooden leg?
> 
> Good morning John. Good morning CDR. I'm just off to the station with JoesDad




of course you can!  


good morning mum


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom


Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

fido is chowing down on uncle eds mazuri 



i'm off to the snack van


----------



## johnandjade

fed  hopefully will settle my stomach... a little too much beer yesterday:/ 

of to doc for a quick MOT and then a johnny cab to work


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> fido is chowing down on uncle eds mazuri
> View attachment 194506
> 
> 
> i'm off to the snack van


Good looking beast


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good looking beast




just like his dad


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> just like his dad


Indeed


----------



## johnandjade

steroid cream for the booboos on my head, more happy pills and back in a month :/ 

now off to clean some donkeys


----------



## AZtortMom

Have fun


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, roommates! Thought I'll send you some holiday cheer! 
Plans for today: ice packs for Kristoff and Elsa, babysitting my preschooler, getting some writing done, but mainly: watching the gate in case the postman shows up


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 194508
> 
> Morning, roommates! Thought I'll send you some holiday cheer!
> Plans for today: ice packs for Kristoff and Elsa, babysitting my preschooler, getting some writing done, but mainly: watching the gate in case the postman shows up


Good Morning Lena
Sounds like a busy day for you


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 194508
> 
> Morning, roommates! Thought I'll send you some holiday cheer!
> Plans for today: ice packs for Kristoff and Elsa, babysitting my preschooler, getting some writing done, but mainly: watching the gate in case the postman shows up



morning lena


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Lena
> Sounds like a busy day for you


Morning, Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> morning lena


Morning, John! How's the weather today?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> just like his dad


Yes, he's very handsome! Fido, I mean. His dad must have been handsome too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> scottish 'band'.
> 
> there most famous is 500miles , which has become a second unofficial national anthem after flower of scotland.
> 
> the official is god save the queen, though sadly not the sex pistols version
> 
> my vote is for the birdy song.


I've actually heard that song before.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Ed,
> 
> Do you mean you like Mr. Bean?


Hello, Gillian.
Yes. I think he is the U.K.s funniest contribution.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Shaif said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.
> 
> Could you use one more?
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely.
> 
> I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.
> 
> I would love to get to know you guys better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaifali


Hello.
I'm Ed from south eastern Florida


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I'm here at work tying to catch up on my sleep.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! How's the weather today?




not too bad


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'm here at work tying to catch up on my sleep.




good morning ed


----------



## johnandjade

burger king time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> burger king time


I wish it were.
I'm drinking my first Mountain dew of the day.
There was a very large COCKROACH in the house last night. I guess the rain drove it inside. It invaded our bed and woke us up and I spent about four hours looking for it and spraying insecticide and never found it. Kelly and Suki never even came back to bed. they retreated into the spare room. I didn't tell her that that was the only room I hadn't checked.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be back later.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish it were.
> I'm drinking my first Mountain dew of the day.
> There was a very large COCKROACH in the house last night. I guess the rain drove it inside. It invaded our bed and woke us up and I spent about four hours looking for it and spraying insecticide and never found it. Kelly and Suki never even came back to bed. they retreated into the spare room. I didn't tell her that that was the only room I hadn't checked.




brilliant


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish it were.
> I'm drinking my first Mountain dew of the day.
> There was a very large COCKROACH in the house last night. I guess the rain drove it inside. It invaded our bed and woke us up and I spent about four hours looking for it and spraying insecticide and never found it. Kelly and Suki never even came back to bed. they retreated into the spare room. I didn't tell her that that was the only room I hadn't checked.


Oh no! If I were Kelly, I would NEVER come back to that bed! 

Good morning, Ed! 

I dreamt of "roaches" from Black Mirror last night. (They're not insects. A disturbing episode.)


----------



## Kristoff

Shaif said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.
> 
> Could you use one more?
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely.
> 
> I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.
> 
> I would love to get to know you guys better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaifali


Hi, Shaifali!

This is Lena from Turkey. I seem to remember you had a baby Greek? Do you have 4 now? 

CDR is great (as long as there are no bees on the loose, and I think somebody has already roasted the psycho chicken.  )


----------



## JoesMum

My friend runs a Guinea Pig Rescue and is hoping to win a pallet of bedding for the Guinea Pigs which would make a massive difference to her.

If you happen to have a Facebook account (and/or your friends and family too) please could you _Like_ *the comment* on this facebook page that says "East Peckham Guinea Pig Rescue" (It should be top of the list)

Finacard Small Pet & Animal Bedding

Thank you. (Sorry if I have broken any forum rules mods - I am only asking in the CDR)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh no! If I were Kelly, I would NEVER come back to that bed!
> 
> Good morning, Ed!
> 
> I dreamt of "roaches" from Black Mirror last night. (They're not insects. A disturbing episode.)


She is washing the bedding even though it's clean.
She says it's contaminated now.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> My friend runs a Guinea Pig Rescue and is hoping to win a pallet of bedding for the Guinea Pigs which would make a massive difference to her.
> 
> If you happen to have a Facebook account (and/or your friends and family too) please could you _Like_ *the comment* on this facebook page that says "East Peckham Guinea Pig Rescue" (It should be top of the list)
> 
> Finacard Small Pet & Animal Bedding
> 
> Thank you. (Sorry if I have broken any forum rules mods - I am only asking in the CDR)


Done.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> My friend runs a Guinea Pig Rescue and is hoping to win a pallet of bedding for the Guinea Pigs which would make a massive difference to her.
> 
> If you happen to have a Facebook account (and/or your friends and family too) please could you _Like_ *the comment* on this facebook page that says "East Peckham Guinea Pig Rescue" (It should be top of the list)
> 
> Finacard Small Pet & Animal Bedding
> 
> Thank you. (Sorry if I have broken any forum rules mods - I am only asking in the CDR)




i'm not on it, sorry


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No Facebook here, either. Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all
> 
> another week begins, and brings with it the 'we are half way there' point !!
> 
> so lets open up door 12 and see what we have...
> 
> 
> it's only peter from family guy!!


Good afternoon, John.
Day off for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> baldrick is having a lie in this morning
> View attachment 194504


Good afternoon, Baldrick!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel! 
Restful Sunday for you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can you get gout in a wooden leg?
> 
> Good morning John. Good morning CDR. I'm just off to the station with JoesDad


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Day going well ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido is chowing down on uncle eds mazuri
> View attachment 194506
> 
> 
> i'm off to the snack van


Good afternoon, Fido! 
Tidgy sends her love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 194508
> 
> Morning, roommates! Thought I'll send you some holiday cheer!
> Plans for today: ice packs for Kristoff and Elsa, babysitting my preschooler, getting some writing done, but mainly: watching the gate in case the postman shows up


Good afternoon, Lena.
Been writing this morning, and some Tidgy time.
Also watching for the postman.
No babysitting, though.
English price on the book.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Success! I woke up at 8:00 it's 8:30 now. Here comes the hard part of getting up.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda!
> Day going well ?


Day is busy. I'm off to the first of 3 appointments shortly. A 1 hour training session just down the road then a half hour (ish - it'll be rush hour) drive to another school for back-to-back meetings. Home about 8.30pm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've actually heard that song before.


You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Gillian.
> Yes. I think he is the U.K.s funniest contribution.


No, that would be me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'm here at work tying to catch up on my sleep.


*whispers*
_Good morning, Ed.
I'll try not to wake you._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My friend runs a Guinea Pig Rescue and is hoping to win a pallet of bedding for the Guinea Pigs which would make a massive difference to her.
> 
> If you happen to have a Facebook account (and/or your friends and family too) please could you _Like_ *the comment* on this facebook page that says "East Peckham Guinea Pig Rescue" (It should be top of the list)
> 
> Finacard Small Pet & Animal Bedding
> 
> Thank you. (Sorry if I have broken any forum rules mods - I am only asking in the CDR)


Very sorry, I don't do Facebook, either.
i'll try to get wifey to do it when she's finished eating (which may be a while) as i think she's on Facebook.
Shows the mentality of the male members in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Success! I woke up at 8:00 it's 8:30 now. Here comes the hard part of getting up.


Good morning! 
Managed to get up yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Day is busy. I'm off to the first of 3 appointments shortly. A 1 hour training session just down the road then a half hour (ish - it'll be rush hour) drive to another school for back-to-back meetings. Home about 8.30pm?


Golly! 
Good luck and enjoy.
And drive safely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Day is busy. I'm off to the first of 3 appointments shortly. A 1 hour training session just down the road then a half hour (ish - it'll be rush hour) drive to another school for back-to-back meetings. Home about 8.30pm?


Nope she's not on Facebook, either, She's on Twitter, or something. 
Sorry, I tried.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's potato day! 
Off I trot.
See you later, Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish it were.
> I'm drinking my first Mountain dew of the day.
> There was a very large COCKROACH in the house last night. I guess the rain drove it inside. It invaded our bed and woke us up and I spent about four hours looking for it and spraying insecticide and never found it. Kelly and Suki never even came back to bed. they retreated into the spare room. I didn't tell her that that was the only room I hadn't checked.


If it was one of those big 3 inch long guys, then maybe it was a palmetto bug? We get those here, too. They don't carry diseases like the cockroaches do. They don't bother me, but I know a lot of people can't stand them. 
Would your red foots eat it?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Fido!
> Tidgy sends her love.


But Tidgy belongs to Olli! You may need to keep an eye on her, Adam...


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is washing the bedding even though it's clean.
> She says it's contaminated now.


That seems a bit much...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...
> English price on the book.


99p! Holiday Cheer doesn't have to be expensive 

Hello, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> If it was one of those big 3 inch long guys, then maybe it was a palmetto bug? We get those here, too. They don't carry diseases like the cockroaches do. They don't bother me, but I know a lot of people can't stand them.
> Would your red foots eat it?


If they would, my next tort will be a redfoot! 

Hello, Bea!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Lena!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!
> Managed to get up yet ?


Yep had a cup off coffee with a little cream and sugar. Feel wide awake


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If it was one of those big 3 inch long guys, then maybe it was a palmetto bug? We get those here, too. They don't carry diseases like the cockroaches do. They don't bother me, but I know a lot of people can't stand them.
> Would your red foots eat it?


I have eaten cockroach. 
Quite yummy.
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But Tidgy belongs to Olli! You may need to keep an eye on her, Adam...


She's a terrible flirt. 
She was making eyes at a sulcata,recently, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> 99p! Holiday Cheer doesn't have to be expensive
> 
> Hello, Adam!


I would spend a lot of 99ps to give people holiday cheer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Yep had a cup off coffee with a little cream and sugar. Feel wide awake


I think i'm on my fourth coffee.
Half awake, which is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Momof4

Shaif said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new to this thread, but I won't lie, I've eavesdropped on your conversations a time or two. You all seem like good friends.
> 
> Could you use one more?
> 
> A little about me:
> I'm in Pittsburgh,PA USA. I've got 4 adorable torts that I love fiercely.
> 
> I'm a physician (for humans) with speciality in Women's Imaging.
> 
> I would love to get to know you guys better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaifali




Welcome!!! There's always room for more in the CDR! 

Thank for what you do!!
I'm 47 and have been getting mammograms since 2000. 
I'm excited because this year I'm getting a 3D! I lost my mom so this is very important to me. 
Gosh, I hope this is what you do! I just assumed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Welcome!!! There's always room for more in the CDR!
> 
> Thank for what you do!!
> I'm 47 and have been getting mammograms since 2000.
> I'm excited because this year I'm getting a 3D! I lost my mom so this is very important to me.
> Gosh, I hope this is what you do! I just assumed.


Good morning, Kathy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> If it was one of those big 3 inch long guys, then maybe it was a palmetto bug? We get those here, too. They don't carry diseases like the cockroaches do. They don't bother me, but I know a lot of people can't stand them.
> Would your red foots eat it?


Yes. Bea. a palmetto bug.
We have those and the NOT AS CREEPY Cuban "deaths head" roaches. they are very large, also but not so fast moving. It's true that palmetto bugs don't carry illness, but they are very fast and disgusting.
Do you get Hurricane beetles there? (Flying water beetles.) They are larger still. Bite and can survive a car running over them. Forget about bug spray! Use a handgun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have eaten cockroach.
> Quite yummy.
> Good morning, Bea.


I'd like to say that i have not. However, I've eaten a lot of good old American hot dogs...............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Welcome!!! There's always room for more in the CDR!
> 
> Thank for what you do!!
> I'm 47 and have been getting mammograms since 2000.
> I'm excited because this year I'm getting a 3D! I lost my mom so this is very important to me.
> Gosh, I hope this is what you do! I just assumed.


I just found out that men also get and die from breast cancer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Kathy!


Will the real Kathy please stand up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to say that i have not. However, I've eaten a lot of good old American hot dogs...............


I must say, i do like hot dogs. 
I don't much care what's in 'em, best not to think about it.
But they're very yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will the real Kathy please stand up?


We have two.
Mustn't forget our occasional and very welcome visitor @kathyth 
Hi, Kathy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The thing about a palmetto bug is that they are creepy and fast and one clawing on your back, trying to crawl under you as you sleep is an act of war as far as I'm concerned. Spraying and baiting of the garage and doors and windows are in order.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must say, i do like hot dogs.
> I don't much care what's in 'em, best not to think about it.
> But they're very yummy.


We agree 100% then on hot dogs.
Grilled. Not boiled?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have eaten cockroach.
> Quite yummy.
> Good morning, Bea.


Now I see why wifey keeps you 

Haven't eaten roaches, but a fermented grasshopper was quite yummy, to borrow Adam's phrase.  And I was naive enough to share with my 9-year-old students that I ate dog and horse meat too. (This is in Turkey where many people think even sushi is crazy.) They gave me strange glances ever since... Never found out why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We agree 100% then on hot dogs.
> Grilled. Not boiled?


I prefer grilled, but boiled's fine too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Now I see why wifey keeps you
> 
> Haven't eaten roaches, but a fermented grasshopper was quite yummy, to borrow Adam's phrase.  And I was naive enough to share with my 9-year-old students that I ate dog and horse meat too. (This is in Turkey where many people think even sushi is crazy.) They gave me strange glances ever since... Never found out why.


Not too keen on dog, but horse is yummy.
Fried locusts are really delicious!!!! 
And I don't like sushi, give me sea cucumber anytime.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Now I see why wifey keeps you
> 
> Haven't eaten roaches, but a fermented grasshopper was quite yummy, to borrow Adam's phrase.  And I was naive enough to share with my 9-year-old students that I ate dog and horse meat too. (This is in Turkey where many people think even sushi is crazy.) They gave me strange glances ever since... Never found out why.


My friend from the Philippines says "Dog is man's most delicious friend".
He raves about a dog recipe with raisins. I told him "That's disgusting!! I HATE raisins!"
He didn't get the joke.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sushi, Sashimi and a lot of other Japanese food is among some of my favorites.
Though there isn't much that's truly authentic here and it costs a small fortune when it is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think I would truly starve to death before I knowingly ate a dog.
Funny how deep cultural hang ups can get.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too keen on dog, but horse is yummy.
> Fried locusts are really delicious!!!!
> And I don't like sushi, give me sea cucumber anytime.


I wasn't crazy about dog either. Maybe there was just too much vinegar in the one I tried. There's a significant Korean minority in Central Asia, so the place we went to was recommended by a Korean friend. There was no sign on the door, all hush-hush, very shady. I wonder if it would taste better in a more legit place elsewhere in the world. 

Horse is a delicacy in Central Asia and really deserves its place.


----------



## johnandjade

evenin all ( bends knees )


----------



## Kristoff

Have to go. Leaving you with something more heartwarming than dog meat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I wasn't crazy about dog either. Maybe there was just too much vinegar in the one I tried. There's a significant Korean minority in Central Asia, so the place we went to was recommended by a Korean friend. There was no sign on the door, all hush-hush, very shady. I wonder if it would taste better in a more legit place elsewhere in the world.
> 
> Horse is a delicacy in Central Asia and really deserves its place.


Isn't horse also big in France?
I'm not too crazy about the Korean food that I've eaten. Kimchi and all. The BBQ also has a sour flavor that maybe I could get used to. Maybe not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Have to go. Leaving you with something more heartwarming than dog meat.
> View attachment 194522


I wonder if the tortoise was annoyed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Have to go. Leaving you with something more heartwarming than dog meat.
> View attachment 194522


I've read that hippos kill more people than even crocodiles and the big cats in Africa. But I have seen a few cases of domesticated hippos.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Have to go. Leaving you with something more heartwarming than dog meat.
> View attachment 194522





wont show for me


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Isn't horse also big in France?
> I'm not too crazy about the Korean food that I've eaten. Kimchi and all. The BBQ also has a sour flavor that maybe I could get used to. Maybe not.



i think you're right. 

we had an uproar recently as companies were passing of horse meat as beef


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've read that hippos kill more people than even crocodiles and the big cats in Africa. But I have seen a few cases of domesticated hippos.




i've eaten croc.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that men also get and die from breast cancer.



They sure do! One of our news anchors did a few yrs back. He's fine now.


----------



## johnandjade

i managed to 'borrow' from work for the car i cleaned the sick out last night



all part of the service


----------



## johnandjade

it really is just as well we don't have guns here, https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1375415-pensioner-injured-fighting-off-paisley-knife-attacker/


----------



## johnandjade

having an after work refreshment then... 

it's off to the post office depo to collect my TORTOISE!!!!    

think i will be sending jade out to get card fillers as amazon still hasn't deleted or replied to email


----------



## johnandjade

anyone want to pick lotto numbers??


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I would truly starve to death before I knowingly ate a dog.
> Funny how deep cultural hang ups can get.


I've eaten it knowingly and unknowingly.
Tastes much the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenin all ( bends knees )


Evenin', officer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Have to go. Leaving you with something more heartwarming than dog meat.
> View attachment 194522


Very nice, but I'm sure that tortoise is thinking, "Golly, this thing is very warm, but I wish it would give me some space sometimes."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Isn't horse also big in France?
> I'm not too crazy about the Korean food that I've eaten. Kimchi and all. The BBQ also has a sour flavor that maybe I could get used to. Maybe not.


Yep, the French eat horses, but not the ones like in my avatar. 
A couple of years back the French got in trouble for producing lasagne and other ready meals for a British company and substituting horse for beef without telling anyone. The Brits were horrified.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wonder if the tortoise was annoyed?


Snappish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think you're right.
> 
> we had an uproar recently as companies were passing of horse meat as beef
> 
> View attachment 194523


Snappish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i've eaten croc.


Me, too. 
And skinned them for bags and shoes!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> anyone want to pick lotto numbers??



I gave a number to each letter in the alphabet and chose "TORTOISE"'s first 5 numbers with the left over one being the mega number. It comes out 20 15 18 21 16 and 9 Because 't' comes up twice, I went up a number from 20 to the next number, same with the 'o'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> having an after work refreshment then...
> 
> it's off to the post office depo to collect my TORTOISE!!!!
> 
> think i will be sending jade out to get card fillers as amazon still hasn't deleted or replied to email


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (to TORTOISE) . 
Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(to Amazon)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> anyone want to pick lotto numbers??





Yvonne G said:


> I gave a number to each letter in the alphabet and chose "TORTOISE"'s first 5 numbers with the left over one being the mega number. It comes out 20 15 18 21 16 and 9 Because 't' comes up twice, I went up a number from 20 to the next number, same with the 'o'


Because Yvonne has been so clever , I will multiply her numbers by 6 to represent the people in the TORTOISE.
So that's 120, 90, 108, 126, 96 and 54.
Oh.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evenin', officer.




elloo ellloo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I gave a number to each letter in the alphabet and chose "TORTOISE"'s first 5 numbers with the left over one being the mega number. It comes out 20 15 18 21 16 and 9 Because 't' comes up twice, I went up a number from 20 to the next number, same with the 'o'


Good morning, Yvonne.
We may be too late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> elloo ellloo!


I dn't do nuffin'!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I gave a number to each letter in the alphabet and chose "TORTOISE"'s first 5 numbers with the left over one being the mega number. It comes out 20 15 18 21 16 and 9 Because 't' comes up twice, I went up a number from 20 to the next number, same with the 'o'





woohoo its for tomorrow's draw so i shall put em' on


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> woohoo its for tomorrow's draw so i shall put em' on



I have a spreadsheet where I list the past winning numbers, then choose numbers for this week's draw that have been the most popular winners. So far (6 months) I haven't even gotten three of a kind.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I have a spreadsheet where I list the past winning numbers, then choose numbers for this week's draw that have been the most popular winners. So far (6 months) I haven't even gotten three of a kind.




my biggest win is £2.90


----------



## Yvonne G

Time to go fix Misty's lunch. See you all later on this evening. (Don't save me a spot. I just like to mill around, avoiding prickly obstacles)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Time to go fix Misty's lunch. See you all later on this evening. (Don't save me a spot. I just like to mill around, avoiding prickly obstacles)


I like being a prickly obstacle!
It's cool.
Love to Misty.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> We agree 100% then on hot dogs.
> Grilled. Not boiled?



Does microwaved in a bowl of water count as boiled?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I got back with 4 spuds, two onions and a tomato. 
A nice green lettuce for Tidgy and some meat for wifey and me. 
Lots of shops closed as it's the holiday for the Prophet's birthday. 
So no postman for a day or two, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Does microwaved in a bowl of water count as boiled?


Or ruined ?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Time to go fix Misty's lunch. See you all later on this evening. (Don't save me a spot. I just like to mill around, avoiding prickly obstacles)





that'll be the hedgehogs  


enjoy your chow misty


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Does microwaved in a bowl of water count as boiled?




does that work?? awesome


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got back with 4 spuds, two onions and a tomato.
> A nice green lettuce for Tidgy and some meat for wifey and me.
> Lots of shops closed as it's the holiday for the Prophet's birthday.
> So no postman for a day or two, either.



we just had 'braking news' the posties are due to strike


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> does that work?? awesome


Maybe they have microwaveable hotdogs now.
But generally, microwaving sausages makes them rather rubbery.
Which is okay if you like chewing rubber.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we just had 'braking news' the posties are due to strike


Goodness! 
But you've got your TORTOISE, ok ?


----------



## johnandjade

totally thinking of hot dogs at work for lunch tomorrow!!! 

jades off out to her exercise class, i've asked her to bring home a chippy for tea  

haggis, chips and curry sauce for me


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe they have microwaveable hotdogs now.
> But generally, microwaving sausages makes them rather rubbery.
> Which is okay if you like chewing rubber.



i'll try anything


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> But you've got your TORTOISE, ok ?



i totally forgot to swing by the depo!!    (sticks out bottom lip)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> totally thinking of hot dogs at work for lunch tomorrow!!!
> 
> jades off out to her exercise class, i've asked her to bring home a chippy for tea
> 
> haggis, chips and curry sauce for me


Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Egg and chips here, i should think.
Stuffed spleen later in the week, which is very like haggis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i totally forgot to swing by the depo!!    (sticks out bottom lip)


That's ok.
You can't open it or reveal where it's from yet, anyway!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Egg and chips here, i should think.
> Stuffed spleen later in the week, which is very like haggis.




eggstravigent! 

here we go again


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's ok.
> You can't open it or reveal where it's from yet, anyway!




wanna bet 

. mawhh haa haa


----------



## johnandjade

..thinking of egg jokes


----------



## johnandjade

fido is enjoying getting cards from all over so much he's even put up his own tree!



the card in top is from jades work friend... not worthy of a place!! 

fido has still to decorate his tree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> eggstravigent!
> 
> here we go again


The egg jokes are flippin' over!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The egg jokes are flippin' over!




insert evil laugh..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido is enjoying getting cards from all over so much he's even put up his own tree!
> View attachment 194526
> 
> 
> the card in top is from jades work friend... not worthy of a place!!
> 
> fido has still to decorate his tree


Tidgy helps decorate our tree.
I think that's why we have to have another Christmas in January.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The egg jokes are flippin' over!




asked humpty dummpty today how he was... he just ignored me!! 


...thought to myself 'eggs benadick'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> insert evil laugh..


Won't play.
Thankfully.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy helps decorate our tree.
> I think that's why we have to have another Christmas in January.




and hides under . i'm thinking of decorating the tree with fido as a star  

to amazon!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Won't play.
> Thankfully.




ohhh yess it willl!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohhh yess it willl!!!!


Ohhhh no, it won't!


----------



## johnandjade

i hope


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ohhhh no, it won't!




egggxactly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> egggxactly


Oh, no it isn't!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no it isn't!




hissss!!!boooo!!!


----------



## johnandjade

*throws out sweeties 



to smeg with health and safety!


----------



## johnandjade

there are a few fido has found...







time to spend more money i think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> *throws out sweeties
> 
> 
> 
> to smeg with health and safety!


You're nicked, sunshine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there are a few fido has found...
> View attachment 194528
> View attachment 194529
> View attachment 194530
> View attachment 194531
> 
> 
> 
> time to spend more money i think


Don't spend it all! 
I love the first one, though.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're nicked, sunshine!




naw i'm urnnay!! 

(runs away)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't spend it all!
> I love the first one, though.




hopefully yvonnes lotto pick will come up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully yvonnes lotto pick will come up


Hmmmmm.
or mine ?


----------



## johnandjade

now it's neos turn to have a snooze on the prime spot





daddy baldrick is in a wheel,



he should give us a close up 


BALDRICK HEEL!!




photo bomb from neo, he thought he was missing out on a biscuit and bolted down


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> or mine ?




hee hee hee  

i do put on 2x lines, feel free to pick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> now it's neos turn to have a snooze on the prime spot
> View attachment 194532
> View attachment 194533
> View attachment 194534
> 
> 
> daddy baldrick is in a wheel,
> View attachment 194535
> 
> 
> he should give us a close up
> 
> 
> BALDRICK HEEL!!
> View attachment 194536
> View attachment 194537
> 
> 
> photo bomb from neo, he thought he was missing out on a biscuit and bolted down


Splendid.
Little stars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee
> 
> i do put on 2x lines, feel free to pick


14.
It didn't work last week, did it ?


----------



## johnandjade

degu really are lovely little things, i'll try find and post a youtube of the vocals


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> Little stars.




hope is still a little delicate thing, shes not shy at all though i fear she is a product of inbreeding and will lead to a short life. 


HOPE HEEL!!!







him'ish loves to hide, fidos tunnle has been donated. (replacement shall be ordered)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have eaten cockroach.
> Quite yummy.
> Good morning, Bea.


Oh,  PLEASE tell me you're just joking!!!


----------



## johnandjade

http://www.degutopia.co.uk/DeguSoundAudioWalkV2.mp3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope is still a little delicate thing, shes not shy at all though i fear she is a product of inbreeding and will lead to a short life.
> 
> 
> HOPE HEEL!!!
> View attachment 194538
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194539
> 
> 
> him'ish loves to hide, fidos tunnle has been donated. (replacement shall be ordered)


Do they chew everything to bits, like gerbils ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 14.
> It didn't work last week, did it ?




i think you're right, 


... now the rest of the winning numbers please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh,  PLEASE tell me you're just joking!!!


Nope, giant cockroaches are eaten in several countries in the rural areas.
Not bad at all.
But spider is horrible!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh,  PLEASE tell me you're just joking!!!





oohhh no he isn't!!! 


we should get a cockroach for the cold dark panto.. it can hiss and boo!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do they chew everything to bits, like gerbils ?




medium. they love and of course need to nibble, however have 'toys' pretty much untouched, others destroyed in a day. they have chewed the green wheel to bits, black ones hardly chewed at all. 

perhaps colour is a factor? racists degus!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Better than just microwaved




i shall try pick some up and give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a terrible flirt.
> She was making eyes at a sulcata,recently, too.


Oh, DEAR! She may get a reputation if she's not careful...


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> medium. they love and of course need to nibble, however have 'toys' pretty much untouched, others destroyed in a day. they have chewed the green wheel to bits, black ones hardly chewed at all.
> 
> perhaps colour is a factor? racists degus!!!





this is the case in both cages


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, DEAR! She may get a reputation if she's not careful...




well she is a calendar gal


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think you're right,
> 
> 
> ... now the rest of the winning numbers please


Goodness! 
41 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oohhh no he isn't!!!
> 
> 
> we should get a cockroach for the cold dark panto.. it can hiss and boo!


Madagascan giant hissing cockroaches are wonderful .


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Bea. a palmetto bug.
> We have those and the NOT AS CREEPY Cuban "deaths head" roaches. they are very large, also but not so fast moving. It's true that palmetto bugs don't carry illness, but they are very fast and disgusting.
> Do you get Hurricane beetles there? (Flying water beetles.) They are larger still. Bite and can survive a car running over them. Forget about bug spray! Use a handgun.


 WHOA!!!! No, I never even HEARD of them!!!!!!
 YIKES! You can KEEP those!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> 41 ?




keep em' coming boss


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Madagascan giant hissing cockroaches are wonderful .




naw thi' urnnnie


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd like to say that i have not. However, I've eaten a lot of good old American hot dogs...............


Hmmmm...could be ANYTHING in those!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WHOA!!!! No, I never even HEARD of them!!!!!!
> YIKES! You can KEEP those!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found out that men also get and die from breast cancer.


Yep. A good friend of mine's grandfather is fighting a recurrence of Breast cancer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> keep em' coming boss


27.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Nope, not available!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Yep. A good friend of mine's grandfather is fighting a recurrence of Breast cancer.




one thing i really do think we should have is an 'understand' or 'appreciate' button, i always feel wrong clicking 'like' with things like this :/


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not available!




booo!!! hisss!!! 

did the degu vocals play?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sushi, Sashimi and a lot of other Japanese food is among some of my favorites.
> Though there isn't much that's truly authentic here and it costs a small fortune when it is.


When I got guppies for my aquarium my husband was giving them names like Sushi and Sashimi!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not available!





come fly with me


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> When I got guppies for my aquarium my husband was giving them names like Sushi and Sashimi!!




mawhhh haa haa


----------



## johnandjade

spam email is getting worse! really tempted to send on my boss's number!




perhaps putting up my card in that truck stop wasn't the best move


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one thing i really do think we should have is an 'understand' or 'appreciate' button, i always feel wrong clicking 'like' with things like this :/


You are right, but I think Bea will understand what we mean.
Support and sympathy.


----------



## johnandjade

you wannda best, you got the best.. 

the hottest band in the world


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> booo!!! hisss!!!
> 
> did the degu vocals play?


Yep that worked.
Which is why i'm now a few minutes behind again! 
Interesting.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> we just had 'braking news' the posties are due to strike


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> come fly with me


Yes, it says the song and shows the pic, but is then unavailable when you press play.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep that worked.
> Which is why i'm now a few minutes behind again!
> Interesting.




searching for egg one ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> spam email is getting worse! really tempted to send on my boss's number!
> View attachment 194542
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps putting up my card in that truck stop wasn't the best move


I'm usually in the mood for something naughty.
I wonder if Wanda would like to join me in ringing doorbells and running away.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!




5 days next week!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it says the song and shows the pic, but is then unavailable when you press play.








my phone sometimes does that  don't know why


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm usually in the mood for something naughty.
> I wonder if Wanda would like to join me in ringing doorbells and running away.




could even prank call a pizza place

get a slice of that action


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194543
> 
> 
> 
> my phone sometimes does that  don't know why


That's the fella.
They're adorable.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the fella.
> They're adorable.




la coookaahhhraccchhhahhh


----------



## johnandjade

... still laughing at 'wanda best, got the best'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> could even prank call a pizza place
> 
> get a slice of that action


There's no s-topping you, today, is there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... still laughing at 'wanda best, got the best'


Tis good.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's no s-topping you, today, is there.




hawaiian, goodbye


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis good.





wait till she finds out its a glasgow kiss!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hawaiian, goodbye


And the snow lay round about.
Deep pan crisp and even.


----------



## johnandjade

some scottish... 

the 'glasga kiss' 

also known as 'the malky' or 'pappin the nut' 


definition, a headbutt


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, DEAR! She may get a reputation if she's not careful...


As John says, it's these international super-model types.
Diva alert!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope she's not on Facebook, either, She's on Twitter, or something.
> Sorry, I tried.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Madagascan giant hissing cockroaches are wonderful .


youtube.com/watch?v=ge1oe157FLU


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=ge1oe157FLU


That's rather brilliant, but not quite the real thing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the snow lay round about.
> Deep pan crisp and even.




well played sir


----------



## johnandjade

jade home, we have been fed.. no haggis so i got fish



jade got sausage


----------



## johnandjade

tonight's viewing


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> tonight's viewing
> View attachment 194549



wouldn't happen in this room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade home, we have been fed.. no haggis so i got fish
> View attachment 194547
> 
> 
> jade got sausage
> View attachment 194548


Giant guppy and Dog dogs ?
I do miss the British chippy, sometimes.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Giant guppy and Dog dogs ?
> I do miss the British chippy, sometimes.




it does have its place


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tonight's viewing
> View attachment 194549


Odd, I've not seen this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wouldn't happen in this room!


No windows.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No windows.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it does have its place


Chips, the life and sole of many a British supper


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Odd, I've not seen this.




nor me. the lead just pulled the 'yawn move' with a date in the cinema


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nor me. the lead just pulled the 'yawn move' with a date in the cinema


Oh, those were the days!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chips, the life and sole of many a British supper




we actually have chippy vans now. 

one had decals with a letter missing.. 

'' all uppers £2 '' 

rather misleading https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_Ice_Cream_Wars


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, those were the days!




popcorn trick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we actually have chippy vans now.
> 
> one had decals with a letter missing..
> 
> '' all uppers £2 ''
> 
> rather misleading https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasgow_Ice_Cream_Wars


We had chippy vans, too, back in the days when i lived in the countryside. 
Came on a Friday evening.


----------



## johnandjade

migrated to bed. shall say nos da .. 'nos da' 

until tomorrow adam, love to wifey, tidgy and also yo i guess


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, John.
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

WHOOP!!!  I got my card from Kathy (aka Momof4) today!!!
Thanks, Kathy!!!!! 

...and although I eye my TORTOISE package daily , I haven't opened it...yet!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
Look what showed up on my doorstep


My TORTOISE
and a card


----------



## johnandjade

film just got extremely strange :/


----------



## AZtortMom

My card is from Kathy!
Thank you!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Look what showed up on my doorstep
> View attachment 194562
> 
> My TORTOISE
> and a card




woohoo


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> woohoo


Hi 5!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi 5!



hi 5 !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WHOOP!!!  I got my card from Kathy (aka Momof4) today!!!
> Thanks, Kathy!!!!!
> 
> ...and although I eye my TORTOISE package daily , I haven't opened it...yet!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tempting isn't it?
We are so good!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tempting isn't it?
> We are so good!


YES!!!
I think I should get a REWARD for being so good...hmmmmm....maybe getting to open my prezzie? as a reward?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tempting isn't it?
> We are so good!


Especially with the big fat tortoise sitting on my table


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!
> I think I should get a REWARD for being so good...hmmmmm....maybe getting to open my prezzie? as a reward?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi 5!




we're half way to being aloud to open em


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Look what showed up on my doorstep
> View attachment 194562
> 
> My TORTOISE
> and a card


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Only a couple more to arrive now..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Only a couple more to arrive now..


Who hasn't gotten theirs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi 5 !!


Hi 6 !


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!
> I think I should get a REWARD for being so good...hmmmmm....maybe getting to open my prezzie? as a reward?


Yes, indeed.
But on the allocated day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Who hasn't gotten theirs?


Just Lena and Ed, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we're half way to being aloud to open em


Two thirds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 194564


I'm there!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just Lena and Ed, I think.


Has John gotten his, or is the postal workers strike holding it hostage?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Has John gotten his, or is the postal workers strike holding it hostage?




i shall be getting it tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Has John gotten his, or is the postal workers strike holding it hostage?


He forgot to collect it today. 
Tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## johnandjade

film over, the 'chap' just tossed himself out a window... survived, so done it again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> film over, the 'chap' just tossed himself out a window... survived, so done it again


Spoilers!


----------



## johnandjade

ok, nos da again friends..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, nos da again friends..


Night night, John.
See you in 10.


----------



## JoesMum

I admit it. You lot have made 196 posts since I was last on and there's no way I'm catching up any time soon. 

Governor training was good. Journey to other school wasn't too bad considering the time of day. Meeting 1 was OK. Meeting 2 finished at 9.30pm and was depressing. 

I'll try not to be too political, but we've had to fund pay, national insurance and pension increases from the school budget for the last 6 years with no increase in funding from government. Now we're being told to budget for pension payments increasing by 2-4% in the the next academic year. 

Then the road home was closed, so I ended up feeling my way cross country in the fog along unfamiliar, narrow, windy lanes in the dark until I got somewhere that I knew I could get home from. A 25 minute trip took an hour 

And to make matters worse, my last meal was at 1.30pm. I had two mince pies and a banana between meetings. 

I'm now trying to wind down (I've had a sarnie) so I can sleep. Feeling carp (anagram)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sounds a bit of a nightmare, all in all.
I don't miss this sort of day.
Hope you can manage to chill out quickly and get a good rest.
An anagram for 'feeling carp' ?
Capering elf ?


----------



## JoesMum

On a happier note, my other forum uses Facebook more. So my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue is doing well from them. One of the forum sponsors has even put the link on their website 

Vote East Peckham Guinea Pig Rescue by liking the comment that says that here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On a happier note, my other forum uses Facebook more. So my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue is doing well from them. One of the forum sponsors has even put the link on their website
> 
> Vote East Peckham Guinea Pig Rescue by liking the comment that says that here


Nope, sorry Linda, it doesn't give any choices.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, sorry Linda, it doesn't give any choices.


Only works for facebook members - too tired to remember to say that. Indulging in a large brandy to help with post meeting traumatic stress.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Only works for facebook members - too tired to remember to say that. Indulging in a large brandy to help with post meeting traumatic stress.


Best cure.
Think I might join you if that's alright.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best cure.
> Think I might join you if that's alright.


As long as you promise to take some of my stress as well as the brandy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> As long as you promise to take some of my stress as well as the brandy


I would if I could.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I admit it. You lot have made 196 posts since I was last on and there's no way I'm catching up any time soon.
> 
> Governor training was good. Journey to other school wasn't too bad considering the time of day. Meeting 1 was OK. Meeting 2 finished at 9.30pm and was depressing.
> 
> I'll try not to be too political, but we've had to fund pay, national insurance and pension increases from the school budget for the last 6 years with no increase in funding from government. Now we're being told to budget for pension payments increasing by 2-4% in the the next academic year.
> 
> Then the road home was closed, so I ended up feeling my way cross country in the fog along unfamiliar, narrow, windy lanes in the dark until I got somewhere that I knew I could get home from. A 25 minute trip took an hour
> 
> And to make matters worse, my last meal was at 1.30pm. I had two mince pies and a banana between meetings.
> 
> I'm now trying to wind down (I've had a sarnie) so I can sleep. Feeling carp (anagram)


So sorry you had such a rotten day.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> On a happier note, my other forum uses Facebook more. So my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue is doing well from them. One of the forum sponsors has even put the link on their website
> 
> Vote East Peckham Guinea Pig Rescue by liking the comment that says that here


I'm on FaceBook, so I voted for your friend's guinea pig rescue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm on FaceBook, so I voted for your friend's guinea pig rescue.


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
At least one of us is of some use!


----------



## JoesMum

They happen. Like so many people in so many countries the realities of a recessionary world hit hard. 

The politicians say they're protecting the money, but they leave the amount the same and don't protect it from inflation and expect you to fund salary increases, etc from a sum of money that doesn't increase; this is the 6th year running of no funding increase. It's the way of the world, but it's damaging the education of young people. I'd be angry if it got me anywhere; instead I just go through short periods of gloom - I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They happen. Like so many people in so many countries the realities of a recessionary world hit hard.
> 
> The politicians say they're protecting the money, but they leave the amount the same and don't protect it from inflation and expect you to fund salary increases, etc from a sum of money that doesn't increase; this is the 6th year running of no funding increase. It's the way of the world, but it's damaging the education of young people. I'd be angry if it got me anywhere; instead I just go through short periods of gloom - I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow.


Ridiculous. 
Hope you do feel better tomorrow.
Oh, Capering Elf.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I'm on FaceBook, so I voted for your friend's guinea pig rescue.


Thank you Bea  x


----------



## Shaif

Momof4 said:


> Welcome!!! There's always room for more in the CDR!
> 
> Thank for what you do!!
> I'm 47 and have been getting mammograms since 2000.
> I'm excited because this year I'm getting a 3D! I lost my mom so this is very important to me.
> Gosh, I hope this is what you do! I just assumed.




It is exactly what I do. I'm so sorry about your mom. I'm glad you are getting tomosynthesis 3D imaging. It's amazing!

Thank you!


----------



## Shaif

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> There's always room for one more in the Cold Dark Room. Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one legged pirate will take your drinks order.
> 
> Watch out for the meerkats. They're out looking for trouble now I finally untangled my Christmas tree lights - all their fault!



I think I should read this after a glass (or three) of wine! 

Hope the Christmas lights look glorious!


----------



## JoesMum

Shaif said:


> I think I should read this after a glass (or three) of wine!
> 
> Hope the Christmas lights look glorious!


I see you fitting in perfectly!  

Alcohol intake is far from essential for CDR participation, but I've had a bad night and been on the brandy. I had better turn in. I need to take my daughter work otherwise I will be without a car! 

Goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I see you fitting in perfectly!
> 
> Alcohol intake is far from essential for CDR participation, but I've had a bad night and been on the brandy. I had better turn in. I need to take my daughter work otherwise I will be without a car!
> 
> Goodnight all


Night night, Linda, sounds like you're feeling a bit better already.
Sure you'll be back on form tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Not quite in bed yet. It's when businesses bother to post a 'silly' facebook vote to help a guinea pig rescue in a different county, simply because they 'know' you through an online forum, that you realise that people are generally pretty nice. Blow the politicians. The rest of us just have to make the best of it we can


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not quite in bed yet. It's when businesses bother to post a 'silly' facebook vote to help a guinea pig rescue in a different county, simply because they 'know' you through an online forum, that you realise that people are generally pretty nice. Blow the politicians. The rest of us just have to make the best of it we can


Hear hear!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> WHOOP!!!  I got my card from Kathy (aka Momof4) today!!!
> Thanks, Kathy!!!!!
> 
> ...and although I eye my TORTOISE package daily , I haven't opened it...yet!




I got mine from you today too!!
I let my daughter open it and she loved the confetti!

She asked who these people are and I said "my tortoise friends!"
She said " wow, you're popular!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I got mine from you today too!!
> I let my daughter open it and she loved the confetti!
> 
> She asked who these people are and I said "my tortoise friends!"
> She said " wow, you're popular!"


And so you are.
Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaif

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Shaifali: I'm Yvonne in California. I don't like having to sit on an armadillo, or whatever, and I don't drink, so I don't visit very often, but I peek in occasionally.



Ha! Well, I'm sure you can sit on a sofa, Yvonne! And I'll look for you on occasion!


----------



## Shaif

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hiiii!!
> I'm Linhdan  I live in Maryland, just below you. I got my puppy from PA!
> We could definitely use another addition.
> Welcome welcome ! Come in!! *fusses at you like old people do in movies*
> What kinds of tortoises do you have ?




Thank you, Linhdan! I have Testudo babies. 
Thank you for the fussing! I'm blushing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Ha! Well, I'm sure you can sit on a sofa, Yvonne! And I'll look for you on occasion!


We have one giant armadillo, Montgomery by name, who sometimes doubles as a sofa, but is usually employed as a mobile coffee table.


----------



## Shaif

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm Ed from south eastern Florida



Hi Ed!

I wish I were from Florida too! It's crazy cold in pittsburgh these days.


----------



## Shaif

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Shaifali!
> 
> This is Lena from Turkey. I seem to remember you had a baby Greek? Do you have 4 now?
> 
> CDR is great (as long as there are no bees on the loose, and I think somebody has already roasted the psycho chicken.  )




Hi Lena!

Yes, I have 4 babies now. All Testudo, and hopefully all girls, but that is yet to be seen.

I did in fact smell some burning chicken, but thought it might just be what wet armadillo feathers smell like....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All quiet here.
It's 4.30 in the morning, so I'd better go and get some sleep.
Still, day off tomorrow.
Night night Roommates.
See you soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All quiet here.
> It's 4.30 in the morning, so I'd better go and get some sleep.
> Still, day off tomorrow.
> Night night Roommates.
> See you soon.


Good night, Adam!
Sweet dreams of pteranodons!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I admit it. You lot have made 196 posts since I was last on and there's no way I'm catching up any time soon.
> 
> Governor training was good. Journey to other school wasn't too bad considering the time of day. Meeting 1 was OK. Meeting 2 finished at 9.30pm and was depressing.
> 
> I'll try not to be too political, but we've had to fund pay, national insurance and pension increases from the school budget for the last 6 years with no increase in funding from government. Now we're being told to budget for pension payments increasing by 2-4% in the the next academic year.
> 
> Then the road home was closed, so I ended up feeling my way cross country in the fog along unfamiliar, narrow, windy lanes in the dark until I got somewhere that I knew I could get home from. A 25 minute trip took an hour
> 
> And to make matters worse, my last meal was at 1.30pm. I had two mince pies and a banana between meetings.
> 
> I'm now trying to wind down (I've had a sarnie) so I can sleep. Feeling carp (anagram)




sorry to hear this mum


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just Lena and Ed, I think.


Comrades in misery!  

Good morning, CDR! Can't be around much today. Wishing everyone a great day.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Comrades in misery!
> 
> Good morning, CDR! Can't be around much today. Wishing everyone a great day.




good morning lena!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates 

i'm covered in glitter from writing cards! jade shall be posting today 

have to get ready for work then i'll hunt for todays advent


----------



## johnandjade

door 13 was hiding!! fido found it



it's a twerkin turtle!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates




good morning mom, how are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> door 13 was hiding!! fido found it
> View attachment 194605
> 
> 
> it's a twerkin turtle!!!


Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

mc'ds. sausage ane egg mc muffin and double expresso


----------



## AZtortMom

Breakfast of champions


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Breakfast of champions




hi 5


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another day dawns. I need to go food shopping. Daughter got her staff discount card yesterday


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another day dawns. I need to go food shopping. Daughter got her staff discount card yesterday


Good morning Linda


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5


Hi five


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i've eaten croc.


Gator tail is pretty good.
Like beef steak and fish together. Odd but good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found this photo of a flying water beetle online.
Lovely creatures.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got two more card yesterday. the count is now 8.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I broke the CDR.
I'll see myself out.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another day dawns. I need to go food shopping. Daughter got her staff discount card yesterday




woohoo 

morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gator tail is pretty good.
> Like beef steak and fish together. Odd but good.




morning ed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found this photo of a flying water beetle online.
> Lovely creatures.




thats a big fella!


----------



## johnandjade

iron maiden on.. 1030 and half way through days work, it really does get the blood pumping


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning
It's another slow start. I just don't have any energy anymore.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> It's another slow start. I just don't have any energy anymore.



. how's the back?


----------



## johnandjade

second breakfast, burger king 


and for lunch...



mustard from last year's secret santa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Sweet dreams of pteranodons!


I actually had a dream of being in my Grandmother's house with wifey, we were living there, I was in the seldom used front room and wifey in the main living room, but I can't remember what happened.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Comrades in misery!
> 
> Good morning, CDR! Can't be around much today. Wishing everyone a great day.


Hopefully, soon it'll come, it may have had a long way to go.
Busy, today?
Have a fun and productive day! 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates
> 
> i'm covered in glitter from writing cards! jade shall be posting today
> 
> have to get ready for work then i'll hunt for todays advent


Good afternoon, John.
I am often covered in glitter.
From wifey's make up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another day dawns. I need to go food shopping. Daughter got her staff discount card yesterday


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Pick me up some special cheeses if you can get them cheap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got two more card yesterday. the count is now 8.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're the most popular so far, I think! 
Or have the fastest postal service.
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I broke the CDR.
> I'll see myself out.


Can't be broken.
Everyone just jealous as you've got a million cards.
I was busy taking Tidgy to the car wash.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> second breakfast, burger king
> 
> 
> and for lunch...
> View attachment 194609
> 
> 
> mustard from last year's secret santa


Real American mustard! 
The question is ; Does it cut the mustard ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> . how's the back?


I hate to be whining all of the time, but bad. I've spent the morning bending over trying to take out a salvaged hydraulic motor out of a tractor for a repair i'm doing and i'm still not done 2.5 hours later. It should've taken a half hour tops.
I'm working in spurts with breaks in between.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hate to be whining all of the time, but bad. I've spent the morning bending over trying to take out a salvaged hydraulic motor out of a tractor for a repair i'm doing and i'm still not done 2.5 hours later. It should've taken a half hour tops.
> I'm working in spurts with breaks in between.


Don't overdo it , Ed! 
Quite right to take it slow, or you'll make things worse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thank GOD I have this easy job......That I've resigned from to retire. What an IDIOT!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't overdo it , Ed!
> Quite right to take it slow, or you'll make things worse.


I can't imagine this being much worse. 
I'm seeing a back surgeon next week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't imagine this being much worse.
> I'm seeing a back surgeon next week.


Retirement has certainly worked for wifey and me and our health has benefitted. 
Good luck next week.
If I were there, i'd operate and have a poke around in there. 
I am pretty good at anatomy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Retirement has certainly worked for wifey and me and our health has benefitted.
> Good luck next week.
> If I were there, i'd operate and have a poke around in there.
> I am pretty good at anatomy.


Considering the possible future of my insurance (As in none) I'd give you a try.
I'm kind of bent over to the right today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have the diagnosis and where it is on my spine. It's a herniated disc and sciatica.
From me showing off and lifting very heavy things without asking for help.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The makeshift incubator that I threw together seems to be working GREAT. I haven't touched it and it was 84 degrees and 78% humidity this morning.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gator tail is pretty good.
> Like beef steak and fish together. Odd but good.


 Ummmm...no, thanks!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> It's another slow start. I just don't have any energy anymore.


 sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The makeshift incubator that I threw together seems to be working GREAT. I haven't touched it and it was 84 degrees and 78% humidity this morning.


Good, good, something positive at least!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ummmm...no, thanks!


Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have the diagnosis and where it is on my spine. It's a herniated disc and sciatica.
> From me showing off and lifting very heavy things without asking for help.


Oh, dear.  From what I've heard, surgery really is the only solution to this. But it should help at least SOME.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.


Good morning, Roomies!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have the diagnosis and where it is on my spine. It's a herniated disc and sciatica.
> From me showing off and lifting very heavy things without asking for help.


Nasty. I had to have two operations to remove the prolapses (hernias) on my L3/4 disk. I was signed off work for 6 months to recover. I got so bored by the end of it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hate to be whining all of the time, but bad. I've spent the morning bending over trying to take out a salvaged hydraulic motor out of a tractor for a repair i'm doing and i'm still not done 2.5 hours later. It should've taken a half hour tops.
> I'm working in spurts with breaks in between.



please be careful


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have the diagnosis and where it is on my spine. It's a herniated disc and sciatica.
> From me showing off and lifting very heavy things without asking for help.




ouch  my mum has this as well.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ummmm...no, thanks!




morning ma'am (tips hat)


----------



## johnandjade

jade has posted the last of the cards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade has posted the last of the cards


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Gillian.
> Yes. I think he is the U.K.s funniest contribution.


Good evening Ed. 

I think he's silly not funny.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> This is just like my children squabbling. As long as they've both got mince pies they're better off without me intervening.
> 
> I once said to my daughter after she had been taunting her younger brother "sooner or later he'll hit you ... and I won't blame him" He's so nice that he never has clobbered his sister.
> 
> Gillian - I'm comparing you with my son


Good evening Linda. 

So I'm innocent here, and *ADAM* is guilty, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrr...............
> of course I would have.
> I meant wifey made me tell Linda.


Hi.

Hmmmmm. That is not at all true.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bea.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm Ed from south eastern Florida


Nice to HAVE MET you (past tense).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Nasty. I had to have two operations to remove the prolapses (hernias) on my L3/4 disk. I was signed off work for 6 months to recover. I got so bored by the end of it.


This surgeon says one day in the hospital is all.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR. Bet you it's colder here in Amman. ​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Ed.
> 
> I think he's silly not funny.  Know what I mean?


Hello Gillian.
No.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> This surgeon says one day in the hospital is all.


Hello Ed. 

Just read your post. What's up? Hope you're NOT sick.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR. Bet you it's colder here in Amman. ​


Those are blood thirsty creatures!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed.
> 
> Just read your post. What's up? Hope you're NOT sick.


No.No. Just taking care of something while I still have insurance is all.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those are blood thirsty creatures!




You don't like dogs?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.No. Just taking care of something while I still have insurance is all.


Phew!! A sigh of relief.

You did give me a fright.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Something both interesting and disgusting.....
while I was laying in oil under the trailer retrieving the salvage parts, a bus driver waddled over towards the trailer, raised her skirt and whizzed all over the place. It was a scene from Port Au Prince.
I loudly cleared my throat. She couldn't have cared less.
At least now we know why the area smells like it does. And boy do I want a shower.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Good evening, Gillian.
Good evening, Oli.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> You don't like dogs?


I love dogs.
aren't you afraid of them all? I was poking fun at you.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love dogs.
> aren't you afraid of them all? I was poking fun at you.


Oh........Very bright of me!  

You bet I am. Scared to death of them!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Ed.
> 
> I think he's silly not funny.  Know what I mean?


evenooning gillian


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello nephew.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Good evening, Oli.


Hello Adam, Wifey, Tidgy. How are you all?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> evenooning gillian


Good evening SIR!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something both interesting and disgusting.....
> while I was laying in oil under the trailer retrieving the salvage parts, a bus driver waddled over towards the trailer, raised her skirt and whizzed all over the place. It was a scene from Port Au Prince.
> I loudly cleared my throat. She couldn't have cared less.
> At least now we know why the area smells like it does. And boy do I want a shower.




oh my ! classy dame :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something both interesting and disgusting.....
> while I was laying in oil under the trailer retrieving the salvage parts, a bus driver waddled over towards the trailer, raised her skirt and whizzed all over the place. It was a scene from Port Au Prince.
> I loudly cleared my throat. She couldn't have cared less.
> At least now we know why the area smells like it does. And boy do I want a shower.



And  just for good measure.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something both interesting and disgusting.....
> while I was laying in oil under the trailer retrieving the salvage parts, a bus driver waddled over towards the trailer, raised her skirt and whizzed all over the place. It was a scene from Port Au Prince.
> I loudly cleared my throat. She couldn't have cared less.
> At least now we know why the area smells like it does. And boy do I want a shower.


Hmmmmm. Interesting, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> oh my ! classy dame :/


I've seen much, much worse specimens of humanity.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It lightened the mood around here and I feel a lot less pain somehow.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It lightened the mood around here and I feel a lot less pain somehow.




 glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

in base to cover the last half hr...


----------



## johnandjade

post office once im off the clock to get my TORTOISE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey, Tidgy. How are you all?


wifey writing lists for Christmas.
Tidgy eating her dinner.
I've been studying.
All good.
And yourself ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> post office once im off the clock to get my TORTOISE


No packages here yet except some motorcycle parts I ordered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> post office once im off the clock to get my TORTOISE


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But don't open it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No packages here yet except some motorcycle parts I ordered.


Unless your TORTOISE happened to send you exactly the same things.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey writing lists for Christmas.
> Tidgy eating her dinner.
> I've been studying.
> All good.
> And yourself ?


Glad to hear you're all well.

Was obliged to leave home this morning when the charger of my cell phone wouldn't charge any more. Goodness, I froze to death! But I had no other choice. I bought a new charger, and rushed back home. 

It began to rain with thunderstorms (as was expected) and it may snow tonight........brrrrrrr.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No packages here yet except some motorcycle parts I ordered.




hopefully soon  

though i'm sure your happy enough with the bike parts


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But don't open it!




i won't. love how we will all be opening together


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're all well.
> 
> Was obliged to leave home this morning when the charger of my cell phone wouldn't charge any more. Goodness, I froze to death! But I had no other choice. I bought a new charger, and rushed back home.
> 
> It began to rain with thunderstorms (as was expected) and it may snow tonight........brrrrrrr.




hot chocolate and a duvet


----------



## johnandjade

1720, that'll do me! quick jar then a johnny cab


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're all well.
> 
> Was obliged to leave home this morning when the charger of my cell phone wouldn't charge any more. Goodness, I froze to death! But I had no other choice. I bought a new charger, and rushed back home.
> 
> It began to rain with thunderstorms (as was expected) and it may snow tonight........brrrrrrr.


Bit chilly here, but not too bad. 
At least you got out and back safely. 
Hope you stocked up on cheese while you had the chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hot chocolate and a duvet


Does hot chocolate go well with duvet ?
Doesn't sound too tasty to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does hot chocolate go well with duvet ?
> Doesn't sound too tasty to me.




a little soggy but full of flavour, and twice as warm


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> This surgeon says one day in the hospital is all.


I was in for a week  The recovery time was learning to walk again and it was a long slow recovery. 

When I first came out of hospital, I couldn't walk further than the end of our drive and back - it's about 20 yards long. 

I wasn't allowed to sit. They loaned me a high "perching stool" and used the ironing board as my dinner table for a couple of weeks. I was also loaned a raised toilet seat, so I didn't have to get down so far to use the toilet. I used a garden kneeler to protect my knees if I was using a computer as I couldn't sit at a desk or table. 

I was banned from lifting anything heavier than a milk bottle until I was signed off. 

Don't have expectations of going straight back to work.


----------



## Squirt16

HELLO ALL!!!! Merry Christmas, I am so sorry for being so touch and go but I've broken up from school now so I'm free. 

Squirt also says hello! We've been very busy with another house upgrade as well as looking after the turtle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a little soggy but full of flavour, and twice as warm


But a bit sweet for me.
I'll try it with coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was in for a week  The recovery time was learning to walk again and it was a long slow recovery.
> 
> When I first came out of hospital, I couldn't walk further than the end of our drive and back - it's about 20 yards long.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to sit. They loaned me a high "perching stool" and used the ironing board as my dinner table for a couple of weeks. I was also loaned a raised toilet seat, so I didn't have to get down so far to use the toilet. I used a garden kneeler to protect my knees if I was using a computer as I couldn't sit at a desk or table.
> 
> I was banned from lifting anything heavier than a milk bottle until I was signed off.
> 
> Don't have expectations of going straight back to work.


Goodness.
Sounds no end of fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> HELLO ALL!!!! Merry Christmas, I am so sorry for being so touch and go but I've broken up from school now so I'm free.
> 
> Squirt also says hello! We've been very busy with another house upgrade as well as looking after the turtle


Hello, there, welcome back. 
Hope you have a super holiday.
Merry Christmas! 
Hello, Squirt!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, there, welcome back.
> Hope you have a super holiday.
> Merry Christmas!
> Hello, Squirt!


You too, how is everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> You too, how is everyone


Tidgy's her usual happy, overconfident self, wifey's eating well and I'm enjoying the run up to Christmas.
All good here.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> Sounds no end of fun.


It was quite a way to celebrate my 40th birthday NOT. 

We had a holiday booked to Florida to visit the theme parks with the children (then aged 8 and 6) but had to cancel it. 

I was pretty fit after about 3 months, but lifting was still out at that point. I got very bored not being allowed back to work for the next 3 months after that.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's her usual happy, overconfident self, wifey's eating well and I'm enjoying the run up to Christmas.
> All good here.


Good food , squirt is eating his new aloe Vera plant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It was quite a way to celebrate my 40th birthday NOT.
> 
> We had a holiday booked to Florida to visit the theme parks with the children (then aged 8 and 6) but had to cancel it.
> 
> I was pretty fit after about 3 months, but lifting was still out at that point. I got very bored not being allowed back to work for the next 3 months after that.


What a shame.
Did you get to the Florida theme parks eventually ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Good food , squirt is eating his new aloe Vera plant


"Allo, Vera! "


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I was in for a week  The recovery time was learning to walk again and it was a long slow recovery.
> 
> When I first came out of hospital, I couldn't walk further than the end of our drive and back - it's about 20 yards long.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to sit. They loaned me a high "perching stool" and used the ironing board as my dinner table for a couple of weeks. I was also loaned a raised toilet seat, so I didn't have to get down so far to use the toilet. I used a garden kneeler to protect my knees if I was using a computer as I couldn't sit at a desk or table.
> 
> I was banned from lifting anything heavier than a milk bottle until I was signed off.
> 
> Don't have expectations of going straight back to work.




fighting fit now i hope?


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> HELLO ALL!!!! Merry Christmas, I am so sorry for being so touch and go but I've broken up from school now so I'm free.
> 
> Squirt also says hello! We've been very busy with another house upgrade as well as looking after the turtle




hello squirt


----------



## johnandjade

thirst quenched. now to go get a taxi and TORTOISE!!


----------



## johnandjade

ah!! lotto numbers adam??


----------



## johnandjade

i have yvonnes picks, need yours


----------



## Gillian M

​


johnandjade said:


> hot chocolate and a duvet



Yessir.  Just had some NUTELLA - you were close there. YUMMY!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thirst quenched. now to go get a taxi and TORTOISE!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ah!! lotto numbers adam??


I already gave you some! 
26, 31.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit chilly here, but not too bad.
> At least you got out and back safely.
> Hope you stocked up on cheese while you had the chance.


Yes, all - or almost all - went well thank GOD. The new charger is charging though slower than a tort!! Don't know what on earth is wrong.  Mind you, I tried it before buying it, as I thought: "We might get stuck." 

I bought LOTS of food, NUTELLA *CHEEEEEEESE* ,  and so on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, all - or almost all - went well thank GOD. The new charger is charging though slower than a tort!! Don't know what on earth is wrong.  Mind you, I tried it before buying it, as I thought: "We might get stuck."
> 
> I bought LOTS of food, NUTELLA *CHEEEEEEESE* ,  and so on.


Splendid.
(The food not the tortoise speed charger). 
Speak politely to it and it may improve its performance.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're all well.
> 
> Was obliged to leave home this morning when the charger of my cell phone wouldn't charge any more. Goodness, I froze to death! But I had no other choice. I bought a new charger, and rushed back home.
> 
> It began to rain with thunderstorms (as was expected) and it may snow tonight........brrrrrrr.



That sure doesn't sound like the picture I have in my mind of Jordan. Br-r-r-r!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I already gave you some!
> 26, 31.




but not the rest of the winners


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That sure doesn't sound like the picture I have in my mind of Jordan. Br-r-r-r!


Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but not the rest of the winners


How many more do you need ?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> That sure doesn't sound like the picture I have in my mind of Jordan. Br-r-r-r!


I know.  Most people in the West think that Jordan is HOT, HOT, HOT all year round. I wish it were. I LOVE HOT weather. You cannot imagine the snow here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.



Howdy!


----------



## johnandjade

mish mash


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How many more do you need ?



Five numbers for the lotto, then an extra number for the 'special' number. The numbers should be between 1 and 50


----------



## Yvonne G

Oops...looks like they have two extra single numbers there.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> (The food not the tortoise speed charger).
> Speak politely to it and it may improve its performance.


Adam.......you really made me LAUGH here, although I'm worried.

How on earth do you expect a MILITARY WOMAN to speak politely, when she's in a BAD mood?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Five numbers for the lotto, then an extra number for the 'special' number. The numbers should be between 1 and 50


Yes.
But i've forgotten how many and which numbers I gave him yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, good for you, John. You've helped to support over 500,000 projects!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam.......you really made me LAUGH here, although I'm worried.
> 
> How on earth do you expect a MILITARY WOMAN to speak politely, when she's in a BAD mood?


Well, that may be your problem.
They don't take well to being bossed about. 
Try to pretend to be nice to it.


----------



## JoesMum

You lot talk too much  Many posts to catch up again 

Handbaggings going on on my moderator forum. 

People behaving like 5 year olds. 

"He was nasty to me too" (Two wrongs don't make a right)
"You haven't told him off" (How do you know? I'm telling you off by PM)
"It's not fair" (Tough!)

I'd better go cook dinner for JoesDad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, good for you, John. You've helped to support over 500,000 projects!


He's terribly altruistic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You lot talk too much  Many posts to catch up again
> 
> Handbaggings going on on my moderator forum.
> 
> People behaving like 5 year olds.
> 
> "He was nasty to me too" (Two wrongs don't make a right)
> "You haven't told him off" (How do you know? I'm telling you off by PM)
> "It's not fair" (Tough!)
> 
> I'd better go cook dinner for JoesDad.


mmm.
Sounds rather like me.
I'm sure i'm not a member of that forum.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that may be your problem.
> They don't take well to being bossed about.
> Try to pretend to be nice to it.


Fair enough.  Will give it a try, but I'm anything but optimistic I can assure you, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough.  Will give it a try, but I'm anything but optimistic I can assure you, Adam.


Depends on how good you are as an actor.


----------



## Squirt16

johnandjade said:


> hello squirt


He says hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> He says hello!


Tidgy says "Hello!" in return.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You lot talk too much  Many posts to catch up again
> 
> Handbaggings going on on my moderator forum.
> 
> People behaving like 5 year olds.
> 
> "He was nasty to me too" (Two wrongs don't make a right)
> "You haven't told him off" (How do you know? I'm telling you off by PM)
> "It's not fair" (Tough!)
> 
> I'd better go cook dinner for JoesDad.


Good evening Linda.

I don't talk all that much do I?

- - - - does. Guess who. Four letters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda.
> 
> I don't talk all that much do I?
> 
> - - - - does. Guess who. Four letters.


Yvon ?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Oops...looks like they have two extra single numbers there.




the domestic lotto is one, euro is 2. my bad!


----------



## Kristoff

Evening, roommates! Just popped in to see if everyone's OK (and not to have to read the double number of messages tomorrow  )

Had to cancel our skiing trip tomorrow. Was really -- and mainly -- looking forward to building a snowman with my daughter. 

On the bright side, I might get a chance to stop by the post office and have a heart-to-heart with the postman. And maybe by some miracle there will be something for me? 

Hope to not-see you all tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, good for you, John. You've helped to support over 500,000 projects!




hope supporting my bank account too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You lot talk too much  Many posts to catch up again
> 
> Handbaggings going on on my moderator forum.
> 
> People behaving like 5 year olds.
> 
> "He was nasty to me too" (Two wrongs don't make a right)
> "You haven't told him off" (How do you know? I'm telling you off by PM)
> "It's not fair" (Tough!)
> 
> I'd better go cook dinner for JoesDad.



wibble


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy says "Hello!" in return.


I wonder what would happen if all our tortoises had play dates!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something both interesting and disgusting.....
> while I was laying in oil under the trailer retrieving the salvage parts, a bus driver waddled over towards the trailer, raised her skirt and whizzed all over the place. It was a scene from Port Au Prince.
> I loudly cleared my throat. She couldn't have cared less.
> At least now we know why the area smells like it does. And boy do I want a shower.


 OH.MY.GOD!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Squirt16 said:


> He says hello!



hope you and both well


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvon ?


No. Could be OliE (with an extra letter added).


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Evening, roommates! Just popped in to see if everyone's OK (and not to have to read the double number of messages tomorrow  )
> 
> Had to cancel our skiing trip tomorrow. Was really -- and mainly -- looking forward to building a snowman with my daughter.
> 
> On the bright side, I might get a chance to stop by the post office and have a heart-to-heart with the postman. And maybe by some miracle there will be something for me?
> 
> Hope to not-see you all tomorrow




won't see you tomorrow have a good evenooning


----------



## johnandjade

I HAVE MY TORTOISE!!!  


this is andy, he's actually a family friend!




and ready lol. 


fankoo to sender


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Evening, roommates! Just popped in to see if everyone's OK (and not to have to read the double number of messages tomorrow  )
> 
> Had to cancel our skiing trip tomorrow. Was really -- and mainly -- looking forward to building a snowman with my daughter.
> 
> On the bright side, I might get a chance to stop by the post office and have a heart-to-heart with the postman. And maybe by some miracle there will be something for me?
> 
> Hope to not-see you all tomorrow


Hello Lena. Nice to see you around. 

Come to Jordan: *snow *is very near: tonight most probably-*UGH*!  We are ready for "imprisonment" GOD knows for how long.







Enjoy the above pic during a snowstorm the year before last! ​


----------



## JoesMum

Squirt16 said:


> I wonder what would happen if all our tortoises had play dates!


Joe would be arrested. Well maybe not now as he's hibernating, but otherwise he'd be jailed for assault.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Joe would be arrested. Well maybe not now as he's hibernating, but otherwise he'd be jailed for assault.




joe the gard tort


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> No. Could be OliE (with an extra letter added).



It most certainly can NOT be our beloved John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Evening, roommates! Just popped in to see if everyone's OK (and not to have to read the double number of messages tomorrow  )
> 
> Had to cancel our skiing trip tomorrow. Was really -- and mainly -- looking forward to building a snowman with my daughter.
> 
> On the bright side, I might get a chance to stop by the post office and have a heart-to-heart with the postman. And maybe by some miracle there will be something for me?
> 
> Hope to not-see you all tomorrow


Good evening, Lena.
Shame about the skiing and snowman. 
Fingers crossed about the post office.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> I HAVE MY TORTOISE!!!
> 
> 
> this is andy, he's actually a family friend!
> View attachment 194640
> 
> 
> 
> and ready lol.
> 
> 
> fankoo to sender



Wow! That's an awfully big box.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> It most certainly can NOT be our beloved John!




curls in bottom lip and stares at feet innocently


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I wonder what would happen if all our tortoises had play dates!


They'd fight, bully, do unspeakable things to each other and infest each other with parasites and diseases, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope supporting my bank account too


The opposite is true, i fear.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They'd fight, bully, do unspeakable things to each other and infest each other with parasites and diseases, i expect.


I guess. I think they'd all have mothers meetings !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I was in for a week  The recovery time was learning to walk again and it was a long slow recovery.
> 
> When I first came out of hospital, I couldn't walk further than the end of our drive and back - it's about 20 yards long.
> 
> I wasn't allowed to sit. They loaned me a high "perching stool" and used the ironing board as my dinner table for a couple of weeks. I was also loaned a raised toilet seat, so I didn't have to get down so far to use the toilet. I used a garden kneeler to protect my knees if I was using a computer as I couldn't sit at a desk or table.
> 
> I was banned from lifting anything heavier than a milk bottle until I was signed off.
> 
> Don't have expectations of going straight back to work.


Thanks.
It sounds like my heart procedure....Not enough information about what to expect


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They'd fight, bully, do unspeakable things to each other and infest each other with parasites and diseases, i expect.


Id be the over protective mother with Mrs.Turtle if she was at a play date


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I HAVE MY TORTOISE!!!
> 
> 
> this is andy, he's actually a family friend!
> View attachment 194640
> 
> 
> 
> and ready lol.
> 
> 
> fankoo to sender


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Goodness, That's ginormous! 
All padding and wrapping I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Joe would be arrested. Well maybe not now as he's hibernating, but otherwise he'd be jailed for assault.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> I guess. I think they'd all have mothers meetings !


In an ideal world. 
But then half of them are boys and most of the CDR girl torts are not mothers.
Tidgy is very much pure and innocent.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It most certainly can NOT be our beloved John!


NO WAY!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Id be the over protective mother with Mrs.Turtle if she was at a play date


Me too.
('cept a father). 
No boy tort is getting NEAR to my little girl .


----------



## Squirt16

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Id be the over protective mother with Mrs.Turtle if she was at a play date


I feel like my tortoise would be the one to attaxk everyone, he thinks my fingers r food I always get bitten


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> ('cept a father).
> No boy tort is getting NEAR to my little girl .


Hmmmmmmmmmm. What about her boyfriend?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They'd fight, bully, do unspeakable things to each other and infest each other with parasites and diseases, i expect.


That bad?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That bad?


Worse.
We'd also get arrested for breaking every CITES regulation in the book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm. What about her boyfriend?


He's a nice safe distance away.
No problem.


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worse.
> We'd also get arrested for breaking every CITES regulation in the book.


There's regulations about putting torts together, even if all are safe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> There's regulations about putting torts together, even if all are safe?


No, CITES is the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species and would prevent us from moving our tortoises from one country to another without a permit which could prove impossible for wild caught animals like Tidgy.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In an ideal world.
> But then half of them are boys and most of the CDR girl torts are not mothers.
> Tidgy is very much pure and innocent.


 Ahem...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ahem...


And a bit naughty sometimes.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> ('cept a father).
> No boy tort is getting NEAR to my little girl .


Adam, i know you love Tidgy, but I'm afraid that down here, your little girl would be regarded as a bit of a "floozie."


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Ahem...


Hello Bea, how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! That's an awfully big box.








i have checked, it's safe


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The opposite is true, i fear.




indeed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> It sounds like my heart procedure....Not enough information about what to expect



be doddle, your made of strong stuff


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> NO WAY!!




*sigh if relief and wipes brow


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a bit naughty sometimes.



and a flirt


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Bea, how are you?


Fine, Gillian!  Thank you for asking!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, i know you love Tidgy, but I'm afraid that down here, your little girl would be regarded as a bit of a "floozie."


Indeed.
But only on line. 
She's never been allowed on a date.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Adam, i know you love Tidgy, but I'm afraid that down here, your little girl would be regarded as a bit of a "floozie."





snap'ish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194649
> 
> 
> 
> i have checked, it's safe


Check to see if it's likely to explode right next to the poor degus, why don't you ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Check to see if it's likely to explode right next to the poor degus, why don't you ?




quick way to clean out the cages .


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, John- a little bird told me that inside that box are 2 boxes wrapped in cheerful Christmas paper that is much nicer to look at than that dull box. There might also be a little trinket for Jade, also wrapped in paper. 
Since most things in the shipping box are WRAPPED in Christmas paper, you could actually open the BOX without knowing what your prezzies are. 
But do what you feel is best!


----------



## johnandjade

first present under the tree  

an appearance from jades toe! or a 'cami toe'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quick way to clean out the cages .


Good point.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John- a little bird told me that inside that box are 2 boxes wrapped in cheerful Christmas paper that is much nicer to look at than that dull box. There might also be a little trinket for Jade, also wrapped in paper.
> Since most things in the shipping box are WRAPPED in Christmas paper, you could actually open the BOX without knowing what your prezzies are.
> But do what you feel is best!




ahhh!!!  sneaky sneaky i like. 

will await the opinion on the room, that way the identity of sender isn't reviled 

sounds awesome though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhh!!!  sneaky sneaky i like.
> 
> will await the opinion on the room, that way the identity of sender isn't reviled
> 
> sounds awesome though


No opinions. 
Not a democracy. 
Leave it alone.
Bad Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John- a little bird told me that inside that box are 2 boxes wrapped in cheerful Christmas paper that is much nicer to look at than that dull box. There might also be a little trinket for Jade, also wrapped in paper.
> Since most things in the shipping box are WRAPPED in Christmas paper, you could actually open the BOX without knowing what your prezzies are.
> But do what you feel is best!


And I have just eaten the naughty little bird, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No opinions.
> Not a democracy.
> Leave it alone.
> Bad Bea.




booo


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 194653


Fair play!


----------



## johnandjade

going to strap some semtex to the degus then read a book in the shower. might run a bath and practice my surfing. won't see you all soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going to strap some semtex to the degus then read a book in the shower. might run a bath and practice my surfing. won't see you all soon


Expect that Fido is practicing his surfing, too.
Later.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No opinions.
> Not a democracy.
> Leave it alone.
> Bad Bea.


MEEEE???!?!?!? "Bad?" Never!!!! (...wellllll...HARDLY ever! ) Loan me one of your halos, please, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> MEEEE???!?!?!? "Bad?" Never!!!! (...wellllll...HARDLY ever! ) Loan me one of your halos, please, Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 194656


Ha de ha!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ha de ha!!!!


That's my favourite.


----------



## Moozillion

Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One. 

He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started. 
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
> Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One.
> 
> He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started.
> Wish me luck!!!


Good luck !


----------



## Gillian M

and sweet dreams to all at CDR.​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> I HAVE MY TORTOISE!!!
> 
> 
> this is andy, he's actually a family friend!
> View attachment 194640
> 
> 
> 
> and ready lol.
> 
> 
> fankoo to sender


Any hint as to who the sender was?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had a happy moment...for a moment.
I caught my largest female tortoise digging a pretty deep nest as I was feeding them a while ago.
When she saw the food she seemed to have stopped digging.
I returned about 1.5 hours later after I made dinner and there was the nest. No eggs. Just poop.
I'm hoping she'll return.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
> Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One.
> 
> He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started.
> Wish me luck!!!


Indeed.
Good luck.
And to the poor cat as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m-m-m...let's see now - could it be from Louisiana?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> and sweet dreams to all at CDR.​


Night Night, Gillian.
Love to Oli.
take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any hint as to who the sender was?


Stop it!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:
[QUOTE
Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One. 

He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started. 
Wish me luck!!!
][/QUOTE]

Hi Bea,

I wish you a mountain luck. Here`s something especially for you:




I love Simon`s Cat 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpCl5O6tTv8
Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a happy moment...for a moment.
> I caught my largest female tortoise digging a pretty deep nest as I was feeding them a while ago.
> When she saw the food she seemed to have stopped digging.
> I returned about 1.5 hours later after I made dinner and there was the nest. No eggs. Just poop.
> I'm hoping she'll return.


Do they got back to a pre dug nest and lay eggs ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do they got back to a pre dug nest and lay eggs ?


Maybe the female that dug it would?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m-m-m...let's see now - could it be from Louisiana?


Blimey!
You're as naughty as the rest of 'em. 
Oh, well it is TORTOISE.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's the first time I've seen egg laying in progress.
Actually, it wasn't.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> You're as naughty as the rest of 'em.
> Oh, well it is TORTOISE.


Yes. This isn't Secret Santa.
It's the luck of the fez draw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said:
> [QUOTE
> Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
> Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One.
> 
> He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started.
> Wish me luck!!!
> ]



Hi Bea,

I wish you a mountain luck. Here`s something especially for you:




I love Simon`s Cat 
Sabine[/QUOTE]
Good evening, Sabine.
Good day ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m-m-m...let's see now - could it be from Louisiana?


I'm thinking that too. But why?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi Bea,
> 
> I wish you a mountain luck. Here`s something especially for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Simon`s Cat
> Sabine


Good evening, Sabine.
Good day ?[/QUOTE]
Is that a microwave?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe the female that dug it would?


Interesting.
Would another one utilize it if the time was right.
Would a female not return to an now abandoned nest but start again elsewhere ?
Yvonne may know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. This isn't Secret Santa.
> It's the luck of the fez draw.


No, but a bit of mystery still exists for those who haven't got their gifts.


----------



## Yvonne G

There's certain areas that are attractive to females for nest digging, for whatever reason. More than one female may use the same spot, even digging up a previous nest of eggs in the process. My desert tortoises all dig in the same spot (no males, so no worries).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interesting.
> Would another one utilize it if the time was right.
> Would a female not return to an now abandoned nest but start again elsewhere ?
> Yvonne may know.


I'm an egg novice.
I've seen eggs deposited very close together.
Yes. I think there are good spots and they all want them


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but a bit of mystery still exists for those who haven't got their gifts.


True 
I have no idea who the unlucky soul is who drew me.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said:
> [QUOTE
> Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
> Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One.
> 
> He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started.
> Wish me luck!!!
> ]



Hi Bea,

I wish you a mountain luck. Here`s something especially for you:




I love Simon`s Cat 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpCl5O6tTv8
Sabine[/QUOTE]
YES!!!!!  I love Simon's Cat!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> Good day ?


Is that a microwave?[/QUOTE]
Ho de ho.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have just 6% battery left. Gotta go.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
Thanks for asking, yes I had a good day.
*
I received a postcard ! 
Thank you Kathy, @Momof4 
I was very happy about your nice Christmas card. *


----------



## Moozillion

I'm at the vet's, sitting in the waiting room while they give him some light sedation. They want to do an ultrasound and take a urine sample but he's not having it (so he thinks...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> True
> I have no idea who the unlucky soul is who drew me.


I have honestly forgotten. 
I remember mine, but the rest are all jumbles now, so I don't know.
wifey couldn't remember either.
I have it all written down and on PMs, but I don't want to look.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Ed,

no not a microwave. Only a box for a cat......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have just 6% battery left. Gotta go.


Take care, Ed.
Catch you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Thanks for asking, yes I had a good day.
> *
> I received a postcard !
> Thank you Kathy, @Momof4
> I was very happy about your nice Christmas card. *


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Splendid!


----------



## Bee62

And today I send 10 postcards .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And today I send 10 postcards .....


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion 

Fingers are crossed for your cat ! 
I hope it is not so bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for Planet of the Daleks, episode 5 .
Not very good.
See you in a bit.


----------



## Bee62

a pity ......


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
> Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One.
> 
> He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started.
> Wish me luck!!!




good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> and sweet dreams to all at CDR.​




nos da ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any hint as to who the sender was?




my lips, and the box are sealed


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m-m-m...let's see now - could it be from Louisiana?




i plead the fith


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have just 6% battery left. Gotta go.




have a good night ed, feel better tomorrow i hope


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> And today I send 10 postcards .....




woohoo


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## Bee62

Hi Noel,
hi John.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all



evening mom


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hi Noel,
> hi John.




guten aband bee


----------



## johnandjade

just in to catch up and say nos da, take care friends will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Bee62

Guten Abend John,

wie geht es dir ?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> Fingers are crossed for your cat !
> I hope it is not so bad.


The vet visit turned out quite well. They are trying to decrease his fear of them, so rather than struggle to hold him, they gave him very light (gas) sedation so he would sleep peacefully through the exam. The vet told me Monty has "a pretty significant urinary tract infection" and added "good catch!" which made me feel like a good cat mommy. 
We'll be giving him liquid antibiotics twice a day for about 2 weeks, which is not a problem.
So all is well!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i plead the fith


Beethoven's ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my lips, and the box are sealed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all


Hello, Noel.
*waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> evening mom


Have a good night John


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel.
> *waves*


Hi Adam
*waves back*


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Hi Noel,
> hi John.


Hi Bee


----------



## Moozillion

(gazes at TORTOISE box, drumming fingers...) Hmmm...I wonder if I could open my box tonight and then PRETEND to open it and be "surprised" when we get the official ok to open boxes...

(((SIGH)))) Guess I better not- that would put me on Santa's naughty list for NEXT year...dang.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> (gazes at TORTOISE box, drumming fingers...) Hmmm...I wonder if I could open my box tonight and then PRETEND to open it and be "surprised" when we get the official ok to open boxes...


*slowly takes away Bea's tortoise*


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion

You have a "Monty" ? I have a Monty too. A male cat, red ( apricot ) haired, born 2005. My Monty I got as a 7 old day baby and I raised him up. I am qiet his mommy ...
Hope your Monty is soon recovering. A cat mommy is sick when her cat is sick ! Wish you and Monty the best !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just in to catch up and say nos da, take care friends will catch up tomorrow


Night night, John!
Sleep well, and look forward to not seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

HEY!!!!! WHERE'D MY BOX GO???!?!?!?


----------



## AZtortMom

*hides box behind Adam*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The vet visit turned out quite well. They are trying to decrease his fear of them, so rather than struggle to hold him, they gave him very light (gas) sedation so he would sleep peacefully through the exam. The vet told me Monty has "a pretty significant urinary tract infection" and added "good catch!" which made me feel like a good cat mommy.
> We'll be giving him liquid antibiotics twice a day for about 2 weeks, which is not a problem.
> So all is well!!!!


Hooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done you, kitty and the vet.


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade

Gute Nacht John.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> You have a "Monty" ? I have a Monty too. A male cat, red ( apricot ) haired, born 2005. My Monty I got as a 7 old day baby and I raised him up. I am qiet his mommy ...
> Hope your Monty is soon recovering. A cat mommy is sick when her cat is sick ! Wish you and Monty the best !



COOL!!! 
My Monty is a grey and white tabby whom I rescued when he was a starving stray. Of our 3 cats, he is the most playful, the most naughty and the most snuggly. He is my favorite. I DO tend to fall for the "bad boys!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (gazes at TORTOISE box, drumming fingers...) Hmmm...I wonder if I could open my box tonight and then PRETEND to open it and be "surprised" when we get the official ok to open boxes...
> 
> (((SIGH)))) Guess I better not- that would put me on Santa's naughty list for NEXT year...dang.


I have meerkats watching your every move.


----------



## Moozillion

WHERE DID MY BOX GO???!?!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> You have a "Monty" ? I have a Monty too. A male cat, red ( apricot ) haired, born 2005. My Monty I got as a 7 old day baby and I raised him up. I am qiet his mommy ...
> Hope your Monty is soon recovering. A cat mommy is sick when her cat is sick ! Wish you and Monty the best !


Our friend @SpudsMom has a Monty also.
But he's a cute old dog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *hides box behind Adam*


OW!
I just fell over a box in the dark!


----------



## Moozillion

CALL THE POLICE!!!!  My TORTOISE box has been STOLEN!!!!
CALL THE MILITARY WOMAN!!!  @Gillian Moore 
CALL THE TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES!!!! 
CALL MR. BEAN!!!!! 
CALL JAMES BOND... (the younger Sean Connery, thank you very much )


----------



## Bee62

Call the A-team !!!!!!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_A-Team


----------



## Bee62

That`s my Monty:


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> That`s my Monty:


Your picture didn't come through.


----------



## Bee62

@ Tidgys Dad

Monty is a fine name !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> CALL THE POLICE!!!!  My TORTOISE box has been STOLEN!!!!
> CALL THE MILITARY WOMAN!!!  @Gillian Moore
> CALL THE TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES!!!!
> CALL MR. BEAN!!!!!
> CALL JAMES BOND... (the younger Sean Connery, thank you very much )


Calm down, i think I may have found it. 
Ow, i've bruised my coccyx.
Quick, take it away and hide it somewhere.
(Your TORTOISE , not my coccyx)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Call the A-team !!!!!!!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_A-Team


Goodness! 
No!


----------



## Moozillion

WHEW!!!!
Thank you, Adam!!!! (takes box).

I'll keep a closer eye on it...

I hope your coccyx recovers quickly. It might be difficult to explain to wifey...


----------



## Bee62

now the picture of Monty could be seen.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @ Tidgys Dad
> 
> Monty is a fine name !


The giant armadillo mobile coffee table in the Cold Dark Room is called Montgomery, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WHEW!!!!
> Thank you, Adam!!!! (takes box).
> 
> I'll keep a closer eye on it...
> 
> I hope your coccyx recovers quickly. It might be difficult to explain to wifey...


Pesky meerkats.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> now the picture of Monty could be seen.....


Still no picture.


----------



## Bee62

> The giant armadillo mobile coffee table in the Cold Dark Room is called Montgomery, too.



That pleases me very much !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Still no picture.


Hmmm, I could see it.
Quite a pretty, beige kitty.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pesky meerkats.


I'd better buy some Meerkat repellant. I wonder if Amazon carries it- they have everything else!


----------



## Bee62

Picture of Monty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'd better buy some Meerkat repellant. I wonder if Amazon carries it- they have everything else!


Does it repel naughty AtZtortMoms as well, do you think ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm, I could see it.
> Quite a pretty, beige kitty.


How strange...I wonder why it doesn't show up on my computer...


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Picture of Monty
> View attachment 194671


THERE HE IS!!!!! What a HANDSOME fellow!!!!
My favorite cats have always been the males- they seem to be more affectionate than the females I've had.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does it repel naughty AtoZtortmums as well, do you think ?


Hmmmm...I don't know.


----------



## Bee62

I have some more nice cats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have some more nice cats
> View attachment 194675
> View attachment 194676
> View attachment 194676
> View attachment 194677
> View attachment 194678
> View attachment 194679


Beautiful cats and a lovely garden, too. 
Did the guy accept your offer for that poor tortoise ?


----------



## Moozillion

They are BEAUTIES!!!! 
They are all yours?


----------



## Bee62

Bea,

I own 30 cats .......
No, I am no animal horderer. They are all sterilized. I took cats from the street, cats with no home, strays....


----------



## Bee62

Adam.

the guy is a "she" and would sell the sullies to me. Now I had a problem: The tortoises are 350 KM away from my home. 6 hours to drive there and back again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam.
> 
> the guy is a "she" and would sell the sullies to me. Now I had a problem: The tortoises are 350 KM away from my home. 6 hours to drive there and back again.


Wow! 
That's quite a distance, further than Saturn, it seems. 
Are you going to take them ?


----------



## Bee62

I consider booking an animal transport. 
Which cost 40 euros
This is a transport company specializing in the transport of animals.
I have only a little fear of the night temperature. 
Which could be too cold for the tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I consider booking an animal transport.
> Which cost 40 euros
> This is a transport company specializing in the transport of animals.
> I have only a little fear of the night temperature.
> Which could be too cold for the tortoises.


If they are a specialist firm, they should provide heat pads to keep the torts warm in transit.


----------



## Bee62

They only transport animals. For the health of the transported animals the seller must take care. Do you have experience with heat packs ?
I dont`want the tortoises cooked....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> They only transport animals. For the health of the transported animals the seller must take care. Do you have experience with heat packs ?
> I dont`want the tortoises cooked....


No, not myself, but some of the American companies use them successfully, I understand.


----------



## Bee62

Maybe I was wrong and the tortoises are not so bad. In any case, the saleswoman wrote that she had paid attention to the humidity and she also fed good food.


----------



## Bee62

I must think again. I would then have 5 sulcata tortoises!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Maybe I was wrong and the tortoises are not so bad. In any case, the saleswoman wrote that she had paid attention to the humidity and she also fed good food.


Salespeople always say this! 
But, yes, you can't rescue all of them, and five is a lot of sullies!


----------



## Bee62

> [/QUBut, yes, you can't rescue all of themOTE]
> 
> upps... that`s what my mom always said to me about my cats. And the result ? I know I can`t save them all. But 30 of them.
> But I don`t wanna have 30 sullies ... Not in cold Germany.


----------



## Bee62

Now I have to go to bed. I think about the sullies ( I would like to get them ) and the transport of them. Mayby there is a solution.
Nice to talk to you Adam.
I`m glad to write to you again tomorrow !
Have a good night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> The vet visit turned out quite well. They are trying to decrease his fear of them, so rather than struggle to hold him, they gave him very light (gas) sedation so he would sleep peacefully through the exam. The vet told me Monty has "a pretty significant urinary tract infection" and added "good catch!" which made me feel like a good cat mommy.
> We'll be giving him liquid antibiotics twice a day for about 2 weeks, which is not a problem.
> So all is well!!!!


Great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now I have to go to bed. I think about the sullies ( I would like to get them ) and the transport of them. Mayby there is a solution.
> Nice to talk to you Adam.
> I`m glad to write to you again tomorrow !
> Have a good night.


Nos da, Sabine.
Sleep well. 
There is always a solution.
But not always a good one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Bea,
> 
> I own 30 cats .......
> No, I am no animal horderer. They are all sterilized. I took cats from the street, cats with no home, strays....


Ooof. That's a lot of cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ooof. That's a lot of cats.


Good evening, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
As you know. I don't drink much bit I downed a six pack looking to make my back feel better.
It didn't work. Buy it made me sleepy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Ed.


Hello, Adam.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night gang.
> As you know. I don't drink much bit I downed a six pack looking to make my back feel better.
> It didn't work. Buy it made me sleepy.


Night night, Ed.
At least you should sleep well.
Whisky is best for a bad back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I have some more nice cats
> View attachment 194675
> View attachment 194676
> View attachment 194676
> View attachment 194677
> View attachment 194678
> View attachment 194679



YIKES!! It's the crazy cat lady (Yvonne giggles behind the picture of her own 6 cats)


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I must think again. I would then have 5 sulcata tortoises!



***Yvonne stands there with her arms extended holding sulcatas in one palm and cats in the other, weighing the option up and down, "5 sulcatas. . .30 cats. . .five sulcatas. . .30 cats" She comes to no conclusion***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> YIKES!! It's the crazy cat lady (Yvonne giggles behind the picture of her own 6 cats)


We have one resident cat in the Cold Dark Room.
A female snow leopard that only eats carrots.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have one resident cat in the Cold Dark Room.
> A female snow leopard that only eats carrots.



Thank goodness. I'd hate to think she'd sample my leg if I got too close in the dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness. I'd hate to think she'd sample my leg if I got too close in the dark.


If you get bitten on the leg, it was probably John.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you get bitten on the leg, it was probably John.



That's right, he's just been to the dentist, so his chompers must now be in excellent shape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's right, he's just been to the dentist, so his chompers must now be in excellent shape.


Sadly, mine are not so good.
If I bit someone, I think they'd all come out. 
So I'll try to avoid biting live prey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's 3 am and a bit here.
(and a little, nobody bit me) 
So I'm going to beddy bye byes. 
Night night, Yvonne. 
Night night other Roommates lurking in the dark corners. 
See you tomorrow for middle of the week day.
Nos da.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Thanks for asking, yes I had a good day.
> *
> I received a postcard !
> Thank you Kathy, @Momof4
> I was very happy about your nice Christmas card. *




You are welcome!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you get bitten on the leg, it was probably John.


I don't know about my leg but I got a whole in my Bud can !


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

I was at Walmart today getting some groceries and looking for potential turtle material when I had to go to the men's room and this guy was just eating peanut butter in the men's room! Never going to the men's room at Walmart again.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hey, John- a little bird told me that inside that box are 2 boxes...


Was it the psycho chicken??


----------



## Kristoff

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> I was at Walmart today getting some groceries and looking for potential turtle material when I had to go to the men's room and this guy was just eating peanut butter in the men's room! Never going to the men's room at Walmart again.


 He must have looked flushed when you saw him!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

Kristoff said:


> He must have looked flushed when you saw him!


I think he had bigger issues then me. He didn't seem to care that I was there.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Off to take one of our cats to the vet- we think he has a urinary tract infection.
> Of our 3 cats, he HATES the vets the most!!! He turns into a snarling, growling, clawing THING! They have to use their most experienced techs when dealing with him and he has earned a nick name there: Evil One.
> 
> He's really just afraid. We got him as a stray, so I have no idea how this extreme reaction got started.
> Wish me luck!!!


Well done for taking him, Bea! Cesur is just like Monty. They call him the Mad Cat, though. Gas sounds great. We tried a liquid sedative - didn't work. The vet now traps him with a fishing net to do the regular shots.


----------



## Kristoff

Wohoooo!!! Heart-to-heart worked!!!! @johnandjade @Tidgy's Dad @Moozillion @ZEROPILOT @AZtortMom


Ed, please tell me you got yours, pretty please!!


----------



## Kristoff

And while most roommates are asleep, I'll go steam it open.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Well done for taking him, Bea! Cesur is just like Monty. They call him the Mad Cat, though. Gas sounds great. We tried a liquid sedative - didn't work. The vet now traps him with a fishing net to do the regular shots.


Oh, MY!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> And while most roommates are asleep, I'll go steam it open.


Ooh you better not!!!! 
Adam has the Meerkats keeping a close eye on everyone!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ooh you better not!!!!
> Adam has the Meerkats keeping a close eye on everyone!!!!


Yikes, now I know what bit my hand!


----------



## johnandjade

a late good mornooning friends, its the half way point, door number 14... 


it's a choo choo train!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Guten Abend John,
> 
> wie geht es dir ?




gut, danka  und du?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> a late good mornooning friends, its the half way point, door number 14...
> 
> 
> it's a choo choo train!


Morning, John! Choo-choo!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning


Morning, Noel! At work?


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Noel! At work?


Good morning Lena
Yes I am


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all from a grey, drizzly patch of South East England. 

I will be heading north today. I'm going to see my Mum for a few days; it's her birthday tomorrow. Daughter has holiday she must use up so she decided to come too


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning




morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! Choo-choo!




morning lena


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from a grey, drizzly patch of South East England.
> 
> I will be heading north today. I'm going to see my Mum for a few days; it's her birthday tomorrow. Daughter has holiday she must use up so she decided to come too



morning mum! love to joes granny


----------



## johnandjade

0830, time to clean some donkeys


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from a grey, drizzly patch of South East England.
> 
> I will be heading north today. I'm going to see my Mum for a few days; it's her birthday tomorrow. Daughter has holiday she must use up so she decided to come too


Good Morning Linda
Sounds splendid


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I'm at the vet's, sitting in the waiting room while they give him some light sedation. They want to do an ultrasound and take a urine sample but he's not having it (so he thinks...)


Hello Bea, hope you are well.

How's your cat now? Hope to hear he's better.

Please keep us updated, and good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> guten aband bee


Guten Morgen!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from a grey, drizzly patch of South East England.
> 
> I will be heading north today. I'm going to see my Mum for a few days; it's her birthday tomorrow. Daughter has holiday she must use up so she decided to come too


Good morning Linda.

Wishes for a Very Happy Birthday to your mum.


----------



## Gillian M

at CDR!​


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> at CDR!​


Good morning Gillan


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> at CDR!​


Good morning, Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @AZtortMom , hi @Kristoff! Hope you are both well back there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> I was at Walmart today getting some groceries and looking for potential turtle material when I had to go to the men's room and this guy was just eating peanut butter in the men's room! Never going to the men's room at Walmart again.


My wife shops at Walmart a lot. I just go with her for the entertainment.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Wohoooo!!! Heart-to-heart worked!!!! @johnandjade @Tidgy's Dad @Moozillion @ZEROPILOT @AZtortMom
> View attachment 194691
> 
> Ed, please tell me you got yours, pretty please!!


It's you?
No. Not so far, anyway.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's you?
> No. Not so far, anyway.


No, I'm just being impatient.  Hope you receive yours soon.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed! How's your back?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Ed! How's your back?


Thanks, Lena. Very sore. I'm planning on not doing much. I've got a couple of jobs I can do while sitting down today.
How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Lena. Very sore. I'm planning on not doing much. I've got a couple of jobs I can do while sitting down today.
> How are you?


Much better now that the postman has stopped by. 
Very cold and windy today. Might even snow, which is unusual for Izmir.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife shops at Walmart a lot. I just go with her for the entertainment.


Good day Ed. 

Hope you are well. Did you take your "shower" after yesterday's story? You must've.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommates of the CDR.
Here is the crazy cat lady....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates of the CDR.
> Here is the crazy cat lady....


Good morning. or am I to say:

Guten Morgen?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates of the CDR.
> Here is the crazy cat lady....


Morning, Sabine!
I'm surprised you even found as many as 30 cats in Germany! I don't remember seeing any in my year in Berlin. Or maybe they could smell a student and stayed closer to more promising folks than us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good day Ed.
> 
> Hope you are well. Did you take your "shower" after yesterday's story? You must've.


I've taken two since then. 
How are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates of the CDR.
> Here is the crazy cat lady....


I.M.O.
Just ONE cat is grounds for being crazy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates of the CDR.
> Here is the crazy cat lady....


Good morning.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I.M.O.
> Just ONE cat is grounds for being crazy.


Wibble wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Guten Morgen!




morning gillian


----------



## Bee62

Hello Gillian your "Guten Morgen" sounds verry nice to me.

Hello Kristoff, here in Germany we have plenty of strays ( cats ). If you want you can get a hundred stray cats in a week. That`s a problem in Germany as well as everywhere where cats live and uncontrolled reproduce. 

Hello Ed. How are you today ? 

@ all 
Reading your last posts makes me smile. *You made my day !!!!*


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife shops at Walmart a lot. I just go with her for the entertainment.




morning ed, how are you feeling today?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates of the CDR.
> Here is the crazy cat lady....




morning bee


----------



## Bee62

Morning John !
I like it when someone calls me bee ! Thats the short version of my name.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> morning gillian



Good afternoon John.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian your "Guten Morgen" sounds verry nice to me.
> 
> Hello Kristoff, here in Germany we have plenty of strays ( cats ). If you want you can get a hundred stray cats in a week. That`s a problem in Germany as well as everywhere where cats live and uncontrolled reproduce.
> 
> Hello Ed. How are you today ?
> 
> @ all
> Reading your last posts makes me smile. *You made my day !!!!*


Glad to hear that you like my "Guten Morgen."  But now it's time to say: Guten Tag, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Morning John !
> I like it when someone calls me bee ! Thats the short version of my name.


OK, if that's the case. I'll call you "Bee" from now on. Agreed?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've taken two since then.
> How are you?


I'm sure you did.....hmmmmmm.

Am fine, nothing new, except _FREEZING COLD _weather.....brrrrrrrr, and snow getting nearer and nearer.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Gillian,

you`re right. It is 12:31 AM and everybody would say: Guten Tag.
If you would say good morning, then you will be considered funny...... Like you`ve slept too long ...


----------



## Bee62

Gillian said


> OK, if that's the case. I'll call you "Bee" from now on. Agreed?



Agree !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian,
> 
> you`re right. It is 12:31 AM and everybody would say: Guten Tag.
> If you would say good morning, then you will be considered funny...... Like you`ve slept too long ...



I believe it's 12.30pm not am, as you mentioned in your post.
By the way, do you say "Good afternoon" in German? I do not think so.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Gillian said
> 
> 
> Agree !


OK!

Tell me, how's the weather back there now? I do know it's very cold.


----------



## Bee62

Oh sorry Gillian !
12:31 PM !!!!!

In the evening we say "good afternoon" = "Guten Abend "


----------



## Gillian M

@Bee62 something for you, hope you like it: 




​


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry Gillian !
> 12:31 PM !!!!!
> 
> In the evening we say "good afternoon" = "Guten Abend "


No problem - we all make mistakes.

Yep, I thought so.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian said


> Tell me, how's the weather back there now? I do know it's very cold.



No, not very cold. 5 Grad Celsius. It`s a foggy, drizzly day. No white christmas in sight.


----------



## Gillian M

@ZEROPILOT (Ed)​


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Gillian said
> 
> 
> No, not very cold. 5 Grad Celsius. It`s a foggy, drizzly day. No white christmas in sight.


Gosh! That's freezing cold for me!

We're expecting snow any minute here in Jordan.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian said:

@Bee62 something for you, hope you like it: 






Yeeep, liked ! 


Gillian, does your friends call you Gill ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Gillian said:
> 
> @Bee62 something for you, hope you like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeep, liked !
> 
> 
> Gillian, does your friends call you Gill ?



Glad you like my post, Bee. 
Gillie or Gilly.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian, my friend want to know how cold it is in Jordan.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Gillian, my friend want to know how cold it is in Jordan.


Well Bee, it's terribly cold here.  Maybe as cold as Germany!  The climate here is that of a desert-*UGH*. It's either BOILING HOT with temp reaching 35, 40,45 deg C (with heat waves that Oli and I love! ) or freezing cold during Winter when it snows and we get stuck at home for 5-7 days!  I get bored to death, let alone the fact that I HATE, HATE, HATE Winter. No Autumn, no Spring in this desert climate, which really is too bad.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Morning John !
> I like it when someone calls me bee ! Thats the short version of my name.




so it shall bee


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon John.




hope you're well ma'am


----------



## Bee62

John said


> [/QUso it shall bee OTE]
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Amen !


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hope you're well ma'am


Not really Sir. Am freezing to death, as I was telling @Bee62 .  And Oli's worrying me in this weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> I was at Walmart today getting some groceries and looking for potential turtle material when I had to go to the men's room and this guy was just eating peanut butter in the men's room! Never going to the men's room at Walmart again.


He was just trying to butter you up.


----------



## Bee62

@gillian 

Spring is my favorite time of the year. I like it warm, but not hot. Mayby I`m a tortoise .....
And I hate winter too. I hate cold weather and cold rain. I think I am a tortoise !


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam ! Nice to see you here in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Wohoooo!!! Heart-to-heart worked!!!! @johnandjade @Tidgy's Dad @Moozillion @ZEROPILOT @AZtortMom
> View attachment 194691
> 
> Ed, please tell me you got yours, pretty please!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Lena.
But we are still waiting for Ed's plus one other.
Will explain later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And while most roommates are asleep, I'll go steam it open.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> @gillian
> 
> Spring is my favorite time of the year. I like it warm, but not hot. Mayby I`m a tortoise .....
> And I hate winter too. I hate cold weather and cold rain. I think I am a tortoise !


I know what you mean: during Spring it's nice and warm, not hot. However, there's no such thing here. After having experienced the two extremes, I have decided that 35, 40, even 50 deg C would suit me better than freezing cold weather. The issue is that we get stuck at home when it snows, which is almost each year. If you get caught walking/driving...you get into real trouble with the police!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


I didn't. I swear! Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yikes, now I know what bit my hand!


Twas me!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good afternoon, Lena.
> But we are still waiting for Ed's plus one other.
> Will explain later.


Oh, I thought it was just me and @ZEROPILOT. That's why I begged Ed to receive his soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a late good mornooning friends, its the half way point, door number 14...
> 
> 
> it's a choo choo train!


Good afternoon, John 
Half way ?
You have Christmas on the 28th in Scotland?.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas me!


Double yikes!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas me!


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John
> Half way ?
> You have Christmas on the 28th in Scotland?.


What about Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning


Good morning, Noel. 
Almost ready for TORTOISE opening!


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from a grey, drizzly patch of South East England.
> 
> I will be heading north today. I'm going to see my Mum for a few days; it's her birthday tomorrow. Daughter has holiday she must use up so she decided to come too


Good afternoon, Linda.
Safe journey and send our birthday wishes to your mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> at CDR!​


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


>


Oh, what a lovely pic Bee. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Kristoff

Did some cooking today. Here's what 'pelmeni' (dumplings?) look like when a 4-year-old joins in the effort 


These will be boiled and served with a hot sauce.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.


Hi there! "Brrrrrrrrr" is all I'm going to say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed.
Hangover ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates of the CDR.
> Here is the crazy cat lady....


Good afternoon, crazy cat lady.


----------



## JoesMum

Half way stop for lunch at Cherwell Valley services on the M40 (near Oxford)

I can SO recommend Marks & Spencer's Turkey, Pork and Cranberry Runny Scotch Egg from their Christmas range. YUUUUUUMMMMMMMYYYYYYY!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Half way stop for lunch at Cherwell Valley services on the M40 (near Oxford)
> 
> I can SO recommend Marks & Spencer's Turkey, Pork and Cranberry Runny Scotch Egg from their Christmas range. YUUUUUUMMMMMMMYYYYYYY!


Good afternoon Linda.

Someone's still talking toooooooo much.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam.

name me Bee the ccl ( crazy cat lady )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam ! Nice to see you here in the CDR.


I pop in, occasionally.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed, how are you feeling today?


Not worth mentioning.
Choices, choices


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I thought it was just me and @ZEROPILOT. That's why I begged Ed to receive his soon.


Hee, hee, hee. 
Mysterious, isn't it ?


----------



## Gillian M

Hello @Moozillion how are you and how's your cat today? Hope he's better.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam ! Nice to see you here in the CDR.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> I pop in, occasionally.


And then he forgets the way out


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Not really Sir. Am freezing to death, as I was telling @Bee62 .  And Oli's worrying me in this weather.




think there is alot of people in the same boat just now  

stay positive and warm


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Bea, hope you are well.
> 
> How's your cat now? Hope to hear he's better.
> 
> Please keep us updated, and good luck!


He's behaving normally, as he has all along. The only clues we had that something was amiss was 1) the usual smell around the litter box had changed, and 2) after using the litter box, he dribbled a tiny bit of urine on the floor. The antibiotic will take a few days to start working. I guess we will gauge improvement in the infection by improvement in the strange new smell at the litter box.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> think there is alot of people in the same boat just now
> 
> stay positive and warm


Yessir!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> at CDR!​


Good morning, Gillian! Lovely photo!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John
> Half way ?
> You have Christmas on the 28th in Scotland?.




well spotted, was a test  


morning guv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about Morocco?


Not at all, really.
Though lots of people do Bonne Année with Christmas trees and stuff.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> He's behaving normally, as he has all along. The only clues we had that something was amiss was 1) the usual smell around the litter box had changed, and 2) after using the litter box, he dribbled a tiny bit of urine on the floor. The antibiotic will take a few days to start working. I guess we will gauge improvement in the infection by improvement in the strange new smell at the litter box.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Wishes for him to get well soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student has arrived.
Finish catching up later.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at all, really.
> Though lots of people do Bonne Année with Christmas trees and stuff.


Exactly the same thing takes place here.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Morning John !
> I like it when someone calls me bee ! Thats the short version of my name.


That's fun: we are Sabine and Beatrice, both nick-named bee ( mine is spelled differently, but pronounced the same)!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not worth mentioning.
> Choices, choices




suffering?


----------



## johnandjade

back to work for me. have a good day everyone


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello @Moozillion how are you and how's your cat today? Hope he's better.


He's acting fine. Will get his second dose of medicine this morning. He doesn't like it much- I wish they made it in tuna flavor! Then he would gobble it up!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> back to work for me. have a good day everyone


Thanks and same to you John.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> suffering?


Hope not! Was about to ask the same question.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @ZEROPILOT (Ed). How are you? Sincerely hope you are well.

Please, please answer ASAP.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> That's fun: we are Sabine and Beatrice, both nick-named bee ( mine is spelled differently, but pronounced the same)!


The mysterious connections running through the CDR! A few days ago we were talking how several of us have an N and an L in our first names: Noel, Linda, Linhdan, Lyn, Lena... Gillian! And now Bea and Bee


----------



## Kristoff

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> I was at Walmart today getting some groceries and looking for potential turtle material when I had to go to the men's room and this guy was just eating peanut butter in the men's room! Never going to the men's room at Walmart again.





ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife shops at Walmart a lot. I just go with her for the entertainment.


I've shopped at Walmart. I'd shop at Walmart again. I'd recommend shopping at Walmart to friends. I'll do my best to avoid the men's room when I'm at it. 

Ed, what's the entertainment?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I've shopped at Walmart. I'd shop at Walmart again. I'd recommend shopping at Walmart to friends. I'll do my best to avoid the men's room when I'm at it.
> 
> Ed, what's the entertainment?


I actually try to avoid Walmart if I can. Really only because they have such a bad reputation for labor problem- treating their employees very badly. But occasionally I can't find what I want elsewhere, so I do shop there.


----------



## Moozillion

Oops- didn't mean to attach it twice!


----------



## Bee62

Beatrice said:


> That's fun: we are Sabine and Beatrice, both nick-named bee ( mine is spelled differently, but pronounced the same)!



I know ! In Germany "Biene" ( Bee ) is the nick name for Sabine. And "Bea" is the nick for Beatrice.


----------



## Moozillion

Pumpkins roasting in the oven: there will be fresh pumpkin scones this afternoon (and honey butter, of course!)


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Bee62

*Great cat prayer !!!*


----------



## Moozillion

Off to the treadmill I go!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Gillian! Lovely photo!


Thanks Bea.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Pumpkins roasting in the oven: there will be fresh pumpkin scones this afternoon (and honey butter, of course!)
> 
> View attachment 194698


Enjoy them.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Beatrice said:
> 
> 
> I know ! In Germany "Biene" ( Bee ) is the nick name for Sabine. And "Bea" is the nick for Beatrice.









@Bee62 !​


----------



## Gillian M

Floods in Amman​


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Floods in Amman​



 OH, MY!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Did some cooking today. Here's what 'pelmeni' (dumplings?) look like when a 4-year-old joins in the effort
> View attachment 194695
> 
> These will be boiled and served with a hot sauce.


Yuuuuuuuuumyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well four year old or not, better than I could manage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> name me Bee the ccl ( crazy cat lady )


Okay, Bee the ccl.
Will do.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> OH, MY!!!!!


And it could - hope it does not - get worse. Cars break down and GOD only knows who can then move!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not worth mentioning.
> Choices, choices


Isn't there one for ," Man flu ?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well spotted, was a test
> 
> 
> morning guv


Do i get points ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The mysterious connections running through the CDR! A few days ago we were talking how several of us have an N and an L in our first names: Noel, Linda, Linhdan, Lyn, Lena... Gillian! And now Bea and Bee


Can I be Linbeea ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Pumpkins roasting in the oven: there will be fresh pumpkin scones this afternoon (and honey butter, of course!)
> 
> View attachment 194698


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy them.


Would you like some, Gillian ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would you like some, Gillian ?


No thanks.  I don't want to be accused by SOMEONE that I stole HIS share.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No thanks.  I don't want to be accused by SOMEONE that I stole HIS share.


As if I would.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right lesson finished, so off for the day! 
Going to read the Girl in The Spiders Web, which I've had for nearly a year but not got around to reading. 
Wonder if it's a wool spider ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As if I would.


Oh nooooooooooo. You'd never do so.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Would you like some, Gillian ?


If we all SHARE, there will be enough for everyone!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I be Linbeea ?


NO!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> If we all SHARE, there will be enough for everyone!


If we SHARE true, but what if someone accuses me of stealing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a card came.


From the UK.
But not one for me.
Zac now has only one less card than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If we all SHARE, there will be enough for everyone!


Hmmmmmm.
New concept. 
I'll give it a go, but as I want about half, I doubt this will work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If we SHARE true, but what if someone accuses me of stealing?


I'll be good. (ish).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> New concept.
> I'll give it a go, but as I want about half, I doubt this will work.


No way will it work.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be good. (ish).


I do not trust the "ish" in any word.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I do not trust the "ish" in any word.


English ?


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> If we SHARE true, but what if someone accuses me of stealing?


Well, we'll just have to deal with that if it comes up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for Tidgy's soak.
She usually loves it, but the last two times has fought to get out. 
Funny girl, let's see what she feels like today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> suffering?


I've had worse. just not recently.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I've shopped at Walmart. I'd shop at Walmart again. I'd recommend shopping at Walmart to friends. I'll do my best to avoid the men's room when I'm at it.
> 
> Ed, what's the entertainment?


There always seems to be something strange going on at Walmart.
there's even a site called "The people of Walmart" on the internet. Check it out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Truth be told, I buy a LOT from there...............


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> There always seems to be something strange going on at Walmart.
> there's even a site called "The people of Walmart" on the internet. Check it out.



There's a Walmart grocery store just a couple miles from me, so I shop there for my veggies and greens. I've never, ever seen any of those kinds of people (like you see in the 'net people of walmart thing) at my store. Thank goodness.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> There's a Walmart grocery store just a couple miles from me, so I shop there for my veggies and greens. I've never, ever seen any of those kinds of people (like you see in the 'net people of walmart thing) at my store. Thank goodness.


The walmart groceries seem to not be like the freak show at a SUPERCENTER.
Even in the parking lots. lots of robberies and shootings and panhandlers, druggies and homeless.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Well, we'll just have to deal with that if it comes up.


You'll have to deal with it, Bea. And it *will* come up - mark my words.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> English ?


English, Arabic you name it.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> You'll have to deal with it, Bea. And it *will* come up - mark my words.


If there are theft accusations, then the accused will have a fair trial. They will be represented by the Snow Leopard, and I think Montgomery will be appointed for the Prosecution. The hedgehogs will be the jury (if they can stay awake) and the One-Legged Pirate will be judge. 
No one could ask for a fairer trial than that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> There's a Walmart grocery store just a couple miles from me, so I shop there for my veggies and greens. I've never, ever seen any of those kinds of people (like you see in the 'net people of walmart thing) at my store. Thank goodness.


There are two folks I see all the time. A big, white woman in a wheel chair with a fantastic, full beard and no shoes. Feet like huge,cooked sausages. And a very tall black gentleman with dreadlocks, a beard with beads crafted in and woman face makeup. Most notably blue, glitter eye makeup. He also has thigh high "boots" that seem to be just miles of multi colored yarn wrapped around and around his legs and feet. He's very friendly. Just ask his imaginary friend.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The walmart groceries seem to not be like the freak show at a SUPERCENTER.
> Even in the parking lots. lots of robberies and shootings and panhandlers, druggies and homeless.


 Oh, WOW!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are two folks I see all the time. A big, white woman in a wheel chair with a fantastic, full beard and no shoes. Feet like huge,cooked sausages. And a very tall black gentleman with dreadlocks, a beard with beads crafted in and woman face makeup. Most notably blue, glitter eye makeup. He also has thigh high "boots" that seem to be just miles of multi colored yarn wrapped around and around his legs and feet. He's very friendly. Just ask his imaginary friend.


 SERIOUSLY??!?!?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are two folks I see all the time. A big, white woman in a wheel chair with a fantastic, full beard and no shoes. Feet like huge,cooked sausages. And a very tall black gentleman with dreadlocks, a beard with beads crafted in and woman face makeup. Most notably blue, glitter eye makeup. He also has thigh high "boots" that seem to be just miles of multi colored yarn wrapped around and around his legs and feet. He's very friendly. Just ask his imaginary friend.


It's just this kind of strange that keeps me amused. The world is a lot of fun!


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> If there are theft accusations, then the accused will have a fair trial. They will be represented by the Snow Leopard, and I think Montgomery will be appointed for the Prosecution. The hedgehogs will be the jury (if they can stay awake) and the One-Legged Pirate will be judge.
> No one could ask for a fairer trial than that.


Fair enough. 

Let's wait and see what the rest of the ladies and gentlemen have to say here, alright?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Let's wait and see what the rest of the ladies and gentlemen have to say here, alright?


Who swiped what?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Who swiped what?


No "Hi" Ed?  

Well I'll say it in that case: HI ED! 

Ask Bea @Moozillion . She's to intervene if WAR breaks out in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The walmart groceries seem to not be like the freak show at a SUPERCENTER.
> Even in the parking lots. lots of robberies and shootings and panhandlers, druggies and homeless.


Sounds very enticing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> English, Arabic you name it.


Arabicish ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Let's wait and see what the rest of the ladies and gentlemen have to say here, alright?


Neigh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, Tidgy sat very happily in her bath today, no fuss at all. 
She's now drying off under her MVB and munching medina lettuce.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Arabicish ?


Not even "Arabicish." Notice that "ish" in it....hahaha.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Tidgy sat very happily in her bath today, no fuss at all.
> She's now drying off under her MVB and munching medina lettuce.


Glad to hear that.

Kisses to Tidgy from Oli and me.
xxx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Kisses to Tidgy from Oli and me.
> xxx


She sends happy kisses and hugs back to you both.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neigh!


Why why why?

Adam, you're becoming as stubborn as a tort!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She sends happy kisses and hugs back to you both.


Thank her on our behalf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why why why?
> 
> Adam, you're becoming as stubborn as a tort!


Neigh! 
A pantomime horse.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neigh!
> A pantomime horse.


I wonder which one is more stubborn.

*YOU, *of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neigh!
> A pantomime horse.









​Adam, see what being stubborn can lead to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder which one is more stubborn.
> 
> *YOU, *of course.


Oh, no, I'm not!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no, I'm not!


Oh yes you are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes you are.


Ohhh, no, I'm not!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ohhh, no, I'm not!


If you go on saying: "No I'm not, no I'm not" this only confirms that you *are* stubborn.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Can I be Linbeea ?



No, no, no ! There`s only one Adam in here, and I want to keep it as Adam.
Otherwise I told my other bees to sting you...


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!


----------



## Bee62

Oh, what a pitty ! I forgot to tell you, that today I`ve received a second Christmas Card.
Linhdan Nguyen send it to me.

*Thank you, Linhdan for your nice Christmas Card. I like it very much.*


----------



## Bee62

Johnandjade said


> beer time!



Prost !


----------



## Bee62

I go wibbel ..... By.....


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are two folks I see all the time. A big, white woman in a wheel chair with a fantastic, full beard and no shoes. Feet like huge,cooked sausages. And a very tall black gentleman with dreadlocks, a beard with beads crafted in and woman face makeup. Most notably blue, glitter eye makeup. He also has thigh high "boots" that seem to be just miles of multi colored yarn wrapped around and around his legs and feet. He's very friendly. Just ask his imaginary friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> If you go on saying: "No I'm not, no I'm not" this only confirms that you *are* stubborn.


Oh, no It doesn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> No, no, no ! There`s only one Adam in here, and I want to keep it as Adam.
> Otherwise I told my other bees to sting you...



That's okay, Adam is the best name in the world, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, what a pitty ! I forgot to tell you, that today I`ve received a second Christmas Card.
> Linhdan Nguyen send it to me.
> 
> *Thank you, Linhdan for your nice Christmas Card. I like it very much.*


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> I was at Walmart today getting some groceries and looking for potential turtle material when I had to go to the men's room and this guy was just eating peanut butter in the men's room! Never going to the men's room at Walmart again.



Sounds weird but maybe he was hungry and couldn't afford to eat so he stole it and ate it. 
But still, that is weird!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no It doesn't!


So you insist? Gosh! Are you that stubborn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sounds weird but maybe he was hungry and couldn't afford to eat so he stole it and ate it.
> But still, that is weird!


Hello, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you insist? Gosh! Are you that stubborn?


It's behind you!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Sounds weird but maybe he was hungry and couldn't afford to eat so he stole it and ate it.
> But still, that is weird!


Hi Kathy, hope you are well.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Lena. Very sore. I'm planning on not doing much. I've got a couple of jobs I can do while sitting down today.
> How are you?




Make sure you ice it for 20 minutes, take break and ice again!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's behind you!


That I won't deny.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR! 
​And a _special _GOOD EVENING to someone VERY, VERY STUBBORN; as stubborn as a TORT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That I won't deny.


Oh, yes you will!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Truth be told, I buy a LOT from there...............




I hate Wal Mart but do shop there once in awhile. 
Wal Mart pays our bills and keeps food in my tummy! 
They are my husband's biggest account. 
I do see some strange looking folks but nothing like you see on the net!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> all at CDR!
> ​And a _special _GOOD EVENING to someone VERY, VERY STUBBORN; as stubborn as a TORT!


Oh, no it isn't!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes you will!


No I won't!

It's now my turn to become as stubborn as Oli!


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> No I won't!
> 
> It's now my turn to become as stubborn as Oli!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I hate Wal Mart but do shop there once in awhile.
> Wal Mart pays our bills and keeps food in my tummy!
> They are my husband's biggest account.
> I do see some strange looking folks but nothing like you see on the net!


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No I won't!
> 
> It's now my turn to become as stubborn as Oli!


Oh, no it isn't !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no it isn't!


Why not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not?


No idea.
Completely lost track, now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea.
> Completely lost track, now.


I can imagine.


----------



## johnandjade

ed hasn't shaved in a while and is having a party


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ed hasn't shaved in a while and is having a party
> View attachment 194707


Mmmmmm
Fuzzy, Ed, eh ?
Moonlighting again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmm
> Fuzzy, Ed, eh ?
> Moonlighting again.




evenooning adam! glad zacs card arrived . does it still have a goodie in it? (shake it).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenooning adam! glad zacs card arrived . does it still have a goodie in it? (shake it).


Evening, John.
Something moving in there, possibly a small snake or dried jellyfish.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise

GUYS MY SNEK IS SHEDDING! I can't wait for it to get bigger


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, John.
> Something moving in there, possibly a small snake or dried jellyfish.



fido


----------



## johnandjade

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> GUYS MY SNEK IS SHEDDING! I can't wait for it to get bigger
> 
> View attachment 194708




caption comp!! . 


what kind do you have??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> GUYS MY SNEK IS SHEDDING! I can't wait for it to get bigger
> 
> View attachment 194708


Hmmmmmm. 
It's liable to get considerably smaller if I get my nashers into it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido


Seems to have been a bit flattened by the franking machine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seems to have been a bit flattened by the franking machine.




ahh, but has it . you know whats in it


----------



## johnandjade

grrrr!!!! happy go lucky mood spoiled yet again by a changeable factor :/.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahh, but has it . you know whats in it


Oh, no I don't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> grrrr!!!! happy go lucky mood spoiled yet again by a changeable factor :/.


Oh, goodness, what now ?!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no I don't!




i'm gutted i couldn't send everyone the same


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm gutted i couldn't send everyone the same


Not a problem, John.
All just a bit of fun, and everyone will be (and already are) extremely happy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, what now ?!




there's a reason i don't have a wifey!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a problem, John.
> All just a bit of fun, and everyone will be (and already are) extremely happy.




indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there's a reason i don't have a wifey!


Yeah, I've got her, for one.


----------



## JoesMum

Lots of posts to catch up with. I'm just sneaking in to say I got to Mum's with no problems. 

Can't stick around. Would be rude to ignore Mum. 

Have a good evening all


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, I've got her, for one.




just like kathy and highlander... 

'there can be only one!!! ''


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Lots of posts to catch up with. I'm just sneaking in to say I got to Mum's with no problems.
> 
> Can't stick around. Would be rude to ignore Mum.
> 
> Have a good evening all




happy birthday joes granny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Lots of posts to catch up with. I'm just sneaking in to say I got to Mum's with no problems.
> 
> Can't stick around. Would be rude to ignore Mum.
> 
> Have a good evening all


Glad to hear you've arrived safely.
More love to your mum.
Speak soon.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lots of posts to catch up with. I'm just sneaking in to say I got to Mum's with no problems.
> 
> Can't stick around. Would be rude to ignore Mum.
> 
> Have a good evening all


Best wishes to JoesGranny!

Good night, roommates


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Best wishes to JoesGranny!
> 
> Good night, roommates




nos da lena, dream of wibbles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Best wishes to JoesGranny!
> 
> Good night, roommates


Night night, Lena! 
Sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

2120, in take away getting a cheesy burger and chicken pakora, finally heading home. be an elephant to welcome me i think:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2120, in take away getting a cheesy burger and chicken pakora, finally heading home. be an elephant to welcome me i think:/


Better than a meerkat.
Good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better than a meerkat.
> Good luck!



indeed! armed with phyco chicken pakora, fingers crossed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Make sure you ice it for 20 minutes, take break and ice again!


I bought a tens unit.
I've got it cranked up right now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No package and no cards today. Just bills.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No package and no cards today. Just bills.



No cards for me, either, but one for Zac.
No bills, though.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Shaif said:


> Thank you, Linhdan! I have Testudo babies.
> Thank you for the fussing! I'm blushing.


Me too! But just 1


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought a tens unit.
> I've got it cranked up right now.


I LOOOOOVE my tens unit!!!!!!
It helps my neck and back when nothing else will!!!! GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hi all! Just popping in to say hi, I received cards from Bea & Kathy 
& i miss you all. School is officially over and im having friends over. So talk to you tomorrow !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi all! Just popping in to say hi, I received cards from Bea & Kathy
> & i miss you all. School is officially over and im having friends over. So talk to you tomorrow !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
On all counts. 
Have fun tonight and speak tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam


Good evening, ccl.


----------



## Bee62

I have a question: Who is Tidgy ? Your tort ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have a question: Who is Tidgy ? Your tort ?


Yup.
It means very small in English, usually used by children. 
wifey took the initials of_ Testudo graeca graeca _and instead of "Tiggy' came out with "Tidgy" by mistake. I liked it, so it stuck. 
My gorgeous calendar girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have a question: Who is Tidgy ? Your tort ?


And we don't, and never will, have children, so she's a surrogate for us. She gets all the love it's possible for us to give.
Therefore, i'm Tidgy's dad.


----------



## Bee62

Ah, I understand. A nice name. Sounds nice, small, like a little child.
Does Tidgy hibernate now ?


----------



## Bee62

I have no children too. My animals are my children !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, I understand. A nice name. Sounds nice, small, like a little child.
> Does Tidgy hibernate now ?


No.
I can't bear the thought of not seeing her for so long.
I overwinter her.


----------



## Bee62

It`s says that these torts need hibernating. But 20 years ago I have had 2 greek tortoises. They never hibernate and always doing well and healthy.
Up to the time my mom used poison against ants in our house. One of or beloved torts died. The other one died a year later because of an respiration infection. 
That still makes me sad. The two tortoises lived long in my family.


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to the post office today to mail calendars, and stopped by to pick up my mail. I must admit, the card exchange has been a lot of fun for me. I received more cards in today's batch of mail. And I didn't have to actually go to Scotland to get a souvenir from there!! If you look closely, you can see it:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It`s says that these torts need hibernating. But 20 years ago I have had 2 greek tortoises. They never hibernate and always doing well and healthy.
> Up to the time my mom used poison against ants in our house. One of or beloved torts died. The other one died a year later because of an respiration infection.
> That still makes me sad. The two tortoises lived long in my family.


Some say it shortens their lifespan, others that it makes no difference. But frankly if she lives to be ninety instead of 150, who's to know ?
I will probably let her sleep for a week or two in January, as in warm years, some of the native Greeks only hibernate for a fortnight or so anyway. 
I'm very sorry about your Greeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the post office today to mail calendars, and stopped by to pick up my mail. I must admit, the card exchange has been a lot of fun for me. I received more cards in today's batch of mail. And I didn't have to actually go to Scotland to get a souvenir from there!! If you look closely, you can see it:
> 
> View attachment 194720


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I see it! 
And i'm so glad you're having fun with this, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Yvonne,

the card exchange is funny !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Yvonne,
> 
> the card exchange is funny !



Yes. I hope we do it again next year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I hope we do it again next year!


And so we shall.


----------



## Bee62

Oochhh, at easter some people also write nice easter cards....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oochhh, at easter some people also write nice easter cards....


All things are possible!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All things are possible!


...ESPECIALLY in the CDR!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...ESPECIALLY in the CDR!


Indeed!


----------



## Shaif

Moozillion said:


> ...ESPECIALLY in the CDR!




Moozillion, I read a post written by you a while ago. Made me laugh out loud unexpectedly (and inappropriately) at work. Was about a waretortoise. Was brilliant. Made my day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I have no children too. My animals are my children !


Same here.
Although Kelly has children.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello and good night.
I'm covered in Ben Gay.
And still electrocuting my back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello and good night.
> I'm covered in Ben Gay.
> And still electrocuting my back.


I'm not sure i should ask who Ben Gay is .
Good luck with your back.
And good night, Ed.
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Shaif said:


> Moozillion, I read a post written by you a while ago. Made me laugh out loud unexpectedly (and inappropriately) at work. Was about a waretortoise. Was brilliant. Made my day.


So glad you enjoyed it!!! 
We like to let our imaginations out to play in here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Indeed we do. 
It was funny. 
Night night Roommates.
Won't see you all in the morning, I guess. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought a tens unit.
> I've got it cranked up right now.



What is it?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello and good night.
> I'm covered in Ben Gay.
> And still electrocuting my back.


 Icy hot patches help too!


----------



## wellington

Hey everyone, I didn't forget to pop in. I can't believe Christmas is right around the corner. Hope everyone is ready or close to ready. Have a great night, survivor finale is back on, gotta go.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning everyone
Looks like my offer was accepted on the house
I'm a home owner


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning everyone
> Looks like my offer was accepted on the house
> I'm a home owner


Yay!!! That's fantastic news many roommates will be waking up to. Congratulations, home owner!!! So exciting!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! My gift is still unopened despite all the pressures for a bit of foul play. 
Really wondering about Adam's mysterious "one other". He who shall not be named?  
Hope everyone and their tortoises are well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! My gift is still unopened despite all the pressures for a bit of foul play.
> Really wondering about Adam's mysterious "one other". He who shall not be named?
> Hope everyone and their tortoises are well.


Morning Lena
Thanks!
I have not opened my tortoise either, so you are in good company


----------



## johnandjade

guten morgen! running late again:/. 

just enough time to open door 15... 


it's the muppets


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning everyone
> Looks like my offer was accepted on the house
> I'm a home owner




wahhhh!!!! brilliant news!! well done and good morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Yay!!! That's fantastic news many roommates will be waking up to. Congratulations, home owner!!! So exciting!




good morning lena


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> wahhhh!!!! brilliant news!! well done and good morning mom


Thanks John! 
Good morning John


----------



## JoesMum

Quickly popping in before breakfast to say Good Morning to the early risers


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks John!
> Good morning John



highest of 5's!! 


is it the house you posted up the picture of?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Quickly popping in before breakfast to say Good Morning to the early risers




morning mum


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lena
> Thanks!
> I have not opened my tortoise either, so you are in good company


Indeed. 
High 5!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> guten morgen! running late again:/.
> 
> just enough time to open door 15...
> 
> 
> it's the muppets


Finally the halfway mark!  
Morning, John!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Quickly popping in before breakfast to say Good Morning to the early risers


Morning, Linda! Did you have a good trip back? Hope JoesGranny enjoyed her birthday.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda! Did you have a good trip back? Hope JoesGranny enjoyed her birthday.


We're still in Buxton. It's not somewhere you do as a day trip. It's 170 miles (275km) and takes at least 4.5 hours. 

JoesGranny's birthday is today and we're going home on Sunday. 

We're taking JoesGranny to Haddon Hall a fortified medieval manor house built in the 12th Century. It's been decorated up for Christmas and we'll have lunch there


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> highest of 5's!!
> 
> 
> is it the house you posted up the picture of?


Yes it is 
Indeed highest high 5


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Finally the halfway mark!
> Morning, John!




indeed. 

how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We're still in Buxton. It's not somewhere you do as a day trip. It's 170 miles (275km) and takes at least 4.5 hours.
> 
> JoesGranny's birthday is today and we're going home on Sunday.
> 
> We're taking JoesGranny to Haddon Hall a fortified medieval manor house built in the 12th Century. It's been decorated up for Christmas and we'll have lunch there




happy birthday joes granny!!!  

looking like it'll be a great day


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Yes it is
> Indeed highest high 5




awesome! congratulations noel


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> awesome! congratulations noel


Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure i should ask who Ben Gay is .
> Good luck with your back.
> And good night, Ed.
> Sleep well.


I've decided to teach my spine WHO is in charge this morning.
No wheelies today!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. So far so good.
Actually I slept in late and didn't want to deal with the bus drivers and the parking situation here at work. So I decided to try the big Ninja as it's been sitting unloved for a very long time.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. So far so good.
> Actually I slept in late and didn't want to deal with the bus drivers and the parking situation here at work. So I decided to try the big Ninja as it's been sitting unloved for a very long time.


Good morning Ed


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've decided to teach my spine WHO is in charge this morning.
> No wheelies today!


Interesting cycle-ology there 

Good morning, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Hey everyone, I didn't forget to pop in. I can't believe Christmas is right around the corner. Hope everyone is ready or close to ready. Have a great night, survivor finale is back on, gotta go.


Golly, missed you by minutes! 
So glad you peeked in, Barb. 
I'm a bloke.
Nowhere near ready.for Christmas.
Enjoy the TV and hopefully, see you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning everyone
> Looks like my offer was accepted on the house
> I'm a home owner


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! My gift is still unopened despite all the pressures for a bit of foul play.
> Really wondering about Adam's mysterious "one other". He who shall not be named?
> Hope everyone and their tortoises are well.


Good afternoon, Lena.
The meerkats are watching your every move.
Very well here, Tidgy basking and wifey gibbering, I've got a student in 35 minutes.
Happy days. 
And it could be she who shall not be named.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good morning, Noel.


Good morning Adam
Thank wSir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guten morgen! running late again:/.
> 
> just enough time to open door 15...
> 
> 
> it's the muppets


Good morning, John.
It's time to put on make up.
It's time to light the lights.
And crumpets are yummy!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've decided to teach my spine WHO is in charge this morning.
> No wheelies today!




morning ed, morning beast


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> It's time to put on make up.
> It's time to light the lights.
> And crumpets are yummy!




morning adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Quickly popping in before breakfast to say Good Morning to the early risers


Good afternoon, Linda.
I didn't get up til 10 today! 
Golly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're still in Buxton. It's not somewhere you do as a day trip. It's 170 miles (275km) and takes at least 4.5 hours.
> 
> JoesGranny's birthday is today and we're going home on Sunday.
> 
> We're taking JoesGranny to Haddon Hall a fortified medieval manor house built in the 12th Century. It's been decorated up for Christmas and we'll have lunch there


Happy Birthday, Joe's Gran! ! ! 
Have a lovely day and enjoy pass the parcel and musical chairs and stuff.
Please save some cake for the Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yes it is
> Indeed highest high 5


Does this one not come with free termites ?
Or a dodgy roof ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does this one not come with free termites ?
> Or a dodgy roof ?


Right?!

Front outward appearances it seems solid, but of course the inspection will reveal any defects


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning. So far so good.
> Actually I slept in late and didn't want to deal with the bus drivers and the parking situation here at work. So I decided to try the big Ninja as it's been sitting unloved for a very long time.


Good morning, Ed.

?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> View attachment 194771
> ?


What the is that?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I'll be back for a bit around noon Eastern Std time


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning everyone
> Looks like my offer was accepted on the house
> I'm a home owner


WOO HOO!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Bea


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Bea


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

This is my happy tort dance


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> This is my happy tort dance




brilliant


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> brilliant


Yet another glimpse inside of my warped sense of humor


----------



## johnandjade

a car was stolen from a branch, now we are basically personally responsible.. i'm investing in a sterling lock.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Yet another glimpse inside my warped sense of humor




it's awesome hi 5 !!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> a car was stolen from a branch, now we are basically personally responsible.. i'm investing in a sterling lock.
> View attachment 194774


I would!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> it's awesome hi 5 !!


Thanks!
It keeps me amused


----------



## johnandjade

burger king devoured, back to work for me. have a great day everyone! 
keep on wibbling


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed, morning beast


Good morning John.
Good morning all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Yet another glimpse inside of my warped sense of humor


Congratulations on the house!
I missed that post!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> a car was stolen from a branch, now we are basically personally responsible.. i'm investing in a sterling lock.
> View attachment 194774


As soon as they pay on the 23rd? :/
(I have low tolerance of places that delay the pay day, having worked for one.)


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations on the house!
> I missed that post!


It's ok Ed 
Here's another picture of it to catch everyone up 


Thank you!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> As soon as they pay on the 23rd? :/
> (I have low tolerance of places that delay the pay day, having worked for one.)




ordered one from amazon. we are still technically getting paid early, should be the week after (last friday of month)


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> ordered one from amazon. we are still technically getting paid early, should be the week after (last friday of month)


Forgiven then. I suppose.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> It's ok Ed
> Here's another picture of it to catch everyone up
> View attachment 194786
> 
> Thank you!


I see tort space!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> This is my happy tort dance


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> What is it?


A TENS unit is a portable device about the size of 2 packs of cards. It is battery powered, and has 2 electrodes (think of the round sticky pads that they put on you to do EKGs). It is used for pain relief due to muscle spasm. You stick one electrode on either side of the area that is spasming, and the mild electrical pulses interfere with the electrical muscle pulses causing the spasm. There's more to it that that, obviously, and there's lots of different patterns and rhythms of the pulses that are used for different needs. Even when it's turned down so low that you don't notice it yourself, it still helps. I have had problems with back spasms my whole life, and I LOOOOOOVE my TENS unit!!!!!!

Obviously, if the origin of the pain is other than a muscle spasm, any improvement will be minimal. I'm guessing that in Ed's case, it can't help the origin of the pain since he has a herniated disc- that's a nerve compression issue. But pain causes our muscles to tense up, regardless of the origin, so the TENS probably helps at least some.

I hope this helps! 
If you want to know more, send me a pm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Right?!
> 
> Front outward appearances it seems solid, but of course the inspection will reveal any defects


An don't forget to check for meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What the is that?


The Big Ninja.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'll be back for a bit around noon Eastern Std time


Thought that said noon at Easter for a second!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> This is my happy tort dance


I would pay good money to see you doing that dance, with you singing the lyrics, too, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a car was stolen from a branch, now we are basically personally responsible.. i'm investing in a sterling lock.
> View attachment 194774


I'd take the wheels off.
Or two of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> It keeps me amused


And us.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd take the wheels off.
> Or two of them.


We once had to do a mental health assessment on a man brought in for driving on 3 tires. It really was a very silly request: the man was a habitual offender who was being pursued by the police in a high speed auto chase . His car blew out a tire (tyre for our UK friends ) but he kept driving. The blown out tire was shredded to bits in the police chase, so he ended up driving on 3 good tires and the metal rim of the fourth, which was throwing a shower of sparks in its wake!!!!! It was all very dramatic, but mental health evaluation was just plain silly. Don't know who thought he needed that!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!


Good morning, Adam! 
Good morning, Roomies!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. It's been grey and dismal all day today, but we had a good time at Haddon Hall]/url]

It's been used as Thornfield Hall in more than one film production of Jane Eyre. It fits the bill perfectly 

It's mostly candle-lit so my photos are a little dark


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. It's been grey and dismal all day today, but we had a good time at Haddon Hall]/url]
> 
> It's been used as Thornfield Hall in more than one film production of Jane Eyre. It fits the bill perfectly
> 
> It's mostly candle-lit so my photos are a little dark
> View attachment 194796
> 
> View attachment 194797
> 
> View attachment 194798
> 
> View attachment 194799
> 
> View attachment 194800
> 
> View attachment 194801


Hmm. For whatever reason, the app is only showing the first photo. I recommend you go into web view to see the rest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We once had to do a mental health assessment on a man brought in for driving on 3 tires. It really was a very silly request: the man was a habitual offender who was being pursued by the police in a high speed auto chase . His car blew out a tire (tyre for our UK friends ) but he kept driving. The blown out tire was shredded to bits in the police chase, so he ended up driving on 3 good tires and the metal rim of the fourth, which was throwing a shower of sparks in its wake!!!!! It was all very dramatic, but mental health evaluation was just plain silly. Don't know who thought he needed that!


Silly, indeed.
I once got a lift from a chap whilst hitching and as we drove down a steep hill, a wheel bounced off down the road in front of us. 
"Crikey!" we thought, "Where's that come from ?".
At the bottom of the hill is a sharp right turn, the car wobbled and went into the hedge! It was our wheel.


----------



## Kristoff

Another blackout in my village. It's darker than the CDR - not even jellyfish lighting the way.  I'll bid everyone an early good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmm. For whatever reason, the app is only showing the first photo. I recommend you go into web view to see the rest


I have six photos on my laptop.
Very impressive, I've not been there. 
Love the woodwork in the third photo and the chandelier and ceiling in the last, particularly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Another blackout in my village. It's darker than the CDR - not even jellyfish lighting the way.  I'll bid everyone an early good night.


Night, night, Lena.
Oh, dear, have a fun night by candlelight.
I quite like blackouts, it's exciting.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. It's been grey and dismal all day today, but we had a good time at Haddon Hall]/url]
> 
> It's been used as Thornfield Hall in more than one film production of Jane Eyre. It fits the bill perfectly
> 
> It's mostly candle-lit so my photos are a little dark
> View attachment 194796
> 
> View attachment 194797
> 
> View attachment 194798
> 
> View attachment 194799
> 
> View attachment 194800
> 
> View attachment 194801


WONDERFUL!!!!!! 
I MUST visit England one day!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Here's the first batch of pumpkin scones (also have nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger in them)! There are 2 more batches to come, so everybody can have one. Got lots of honey butter, too.  (Adam and Gillian, PLEASE behave!!!)
@Gillian Moore


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have six photos on my laptop.
> Very impressive, I've not been there.
> Love the woodwork in the third photo and the chandelier and ceiling in the last, particularly.


The kitchens are amazing, but too dark to photograph. There are probably photos on the website


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam!
> Good morning, Roomies!



good morning mrs B


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Here's the first batch of pumpkin scones (also have nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger in them)! There are 2 more batches to come, so everybody can have one. Got lots of honey butter, too.  (Adam and Gillian, PLEASE behave!!!)
> @Gillian Moore
> 
> View attachment 194802


Please can I have a recipe? I'd love to have a go at these  I have a feeling they'd be good with a tasty Cheddar. What do you serve them with?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WONDERFUL!!!!!!
> I MUST visit England one day!!!!


Indeed.
And Morocco!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Lena.
> Oh, dear, have a fun night by candlelight.
> I quite like blackouts, it's exciting.


Cheers then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's the first batch of pumpkin scones (also have nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger in them)! There are 2 more batches to come, so everybody can have one. Got lots of honey butter, too.  (Adam and Gillian, PLEASE behave!!!)
> @Gillian Moore
> 
> View attachment 194802


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll be good.
Can i have two ?
And two for wifey ?
And two for Tidgy ?
And two for Zacariah ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Please can I have a recipe? I'd love to have a go at these  I have a feeling they'd be good with a tasty Cheddar. What do you serve them with?


Cheddar.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Cheers then
> View attachment 194804


Cheers! 
On that note, I'll have some vodka. 
Only to stop wifey drinking it all, you understand.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Please can I have a recipe? I'd love to have a go at these  I have a feeling they'd be good with a tasty Cheddar. What do you serve them with?


I just serve them with tea and honey butter. Never thought of trying a cheese...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> It's ok Ed
> Here's another picture of it to catch everyone up
> View attachment 194786
> 
> Thank you!


Is that real grass? It looks too good.


----------



## Moozillion

Here you go, Linda!@JoesMum 
The instructions and measurements are in American, I'm afraid, and I'm no good at translating- Sorry. 
Please note that these do NOT rise much at all because you are substituting the pureed pumpkin for the milk in a usual scone recipe.
I'm going to try Orange Cardamom scones next!!! 


Pumpkin Scones


2 3/4 cups (11 1/2 ounces) all purpose flour

1/3 cup sugar

1 tablespoon baking powder

3/4 teaspoon salt

3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

2/3 C pumpkin puree (fresh or canned)

½ C unsalted butter

2 eggs

milk or cream


Put flour in a large bowl and add sugar, baking powder, salt and spices.

Add the ½ C cold butter cut into pats. Work into flour mixture until it is unevenly crumbly, it’s ok if some larger chunks of butter remain unincorporated. If desired, add 1 to 2 cups minced crystallized ginger, cinnamon chips, chocolate chips or chopped nuts. Stir to combine.


Put 2/3 C pureed pumpkin in a bowl, add 2 eggs and whisk well. Add to flour mixture and stir just until a shaggy dough forms. Don’t mix longer than you have to or the scones will be tough.


Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and dust lightly with flour (may put on ungreased cookie sheet without paper, with a light dusting of flour). Divide dough in half and shape each half into a circle: 5 inch diameter if you have not incorporated extra add-ins, 6 inches if you have extra add-ins. The circles should be about ¾ inches thick. Brush each circle with milk or cream; you may sprinkle with coarse sugar or cinnamon sugar.

Using a knife or bench knife, cut each circle into 6 wedges. Carefully pull the wedges apart from each other so that at least ½ inch separates them. For best texture and highest rise, now put unbaked scones into the freezer for 30 min.

Preheat oven to 425* and bake the scones for 22 to 25 minutes, or until they’re golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center of one comes out clean, with no wet crumbs.

They’re best warm and reheat well in the microwave.


_*** If you don’t want to bake scones right away, shape and put them on a pan, but don’t brush with milk, nor sprinkle with sugar. Place in the freezer, covered with plastic, and freeze until solid, which should take an hour or so. Remove from the pan, and bag airtight; return to the freezer._

_When you’re ready for scones, there’s no need to thaw them; just place frozen scones on a pan, brush with milk, sprinkle with sugar, and bake as directed, giving the scones about 5 additional minutes in the oven._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another card arrived today.


Thanks, John! 
Merry Christmas! 
And there was a nice keyring, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here you go, Linda!@JoesMum
> The instructions and measurements are in American, I'm afraid, and I'm no good at translating- Sorry.
> Please note that these do NOT rise much at all because you are substituting the pureed pumpkin for the milk in a usual scone recipe.
> I'm going to try Orange Cardamom scones next!!!
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Scones
> 
> 
> 2 3/4 cups (11 1/2 ounces) all purpose flour
> 
> 1/3 cup sugar
> 
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 
> 3/4 teaspoon salt
> 
> 3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
> 
> 2/3 C pumpkin puree (fresh or canned)
> 
> ½ C unsalted butter
> 
> 2 eggs
> 
> milk or cream
> 
> 
> Put flour in a large bowl and add sugar, baking powder, salt and spices.
> 
> Add the ½ C cold butter cut into pats. Work into flour mixture until it is unevenly crumbly, it’s ok if some larger chunks of butter remain unincorporated. If desired, add 1 to 2 cups minced crystallized ginger, cinnamon chips, chocolate chips or chopped nuts. Stir to combine.
> 
> 
> Put 2/3 C pureed pumpkin in a bowl, add 2 eggs and whisk well. Add to flour mixture and stir just until a shaggy dough forms. Don’t mix longer than you have to or the scones will be tough.
> 
> 
> Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and dust lightly with flour (may put on ungreased cookie sheet without paper, with a light dusting of flour). Divide dough in half and shape each half into a circle: 5 inch diameter if you have not incorporated extra add-ins, 6 inches if you have extra add-ins. The circles should be about ¾ inches thick. Brush each circle with milk or cream; you may sprinkle with coarse sugar or cinnamon sugar.
> 
> Using a knife or bench knife, cut each circle into 6 wedges. Carefully pull the wedges apart from each other so that at least ½ inch separates them. For best texture and highest rise, now put unbaked scones into the freezer for 30 min.
> 
> Preheat oven to 425* and bake the scones for 22 to 25 minutes, or until they’re golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center of one comes out clean, with no wet crumbs.
> 
> They’re best warm and reheat well in the microwave.
> 
> 
> _*** If you don’t want to bake scones right away, shape and put them on a pan, but don’t brush with milk, nor sprinkle with sugar. Place in the freezer, covered with plastic, and freeze until solid, which should take an hour or so. Remove from the pan, and bag airtight; return to the freezer._
> 
> _When you’re ready for scones, there’s no need to thaw them; just place frozen scones on a pan, brush with milk, sprinkle with sugar, and bake as directed, giving the scones about 5 additional minutes in the oven._


Most splendid.
Will pass to wifey, forthwith. 
Thanks, Bea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> It's ok Ed
> Here's another picture of it to catch everyone up
> View attachment 194786
> 
> Thank you!


Hows the back yard?
Tort friendly?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go again.
Take care Y'all.
The back feels O.K. to ride home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go again.
> Take care Y'all.
> The back feels O.K. to ride home.


Safe journey, Ed.
Speak soon.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go again.
> Take care Y'all.
> The back feels O.K. to ride home.


Carefully, Ed.  
Back problems really are miserable. 
I hope they can get you fixed up.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another card arrived today.
> View attachment 194805
> 
> Thanks, John!
> Merry Christmas!
> And there was a nice keyring, too.




woohoo appropriate card i thought


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I just serve them with tea and honey butter. Never thought of trying a cheese...


Fruit cake goes with cheese
Welsh Cakes* go with cheese

A sharpish one is best - a strong Cheddar or Wensleydale for example 

*Welsh Cakes as made by Joe's Granny (who is from Wales) and just happens to have a tin full for me to show you. 

They're cooked on a lightly greased griddle (a very heavy bottomed frying pan would do instead) rather than in the oven 




Welsh Cake recipe

8oz Flour
4oz Margerine or unsalted butter
3oz Sugar
3oz Mixed dried Fruit
1 Egg

Method:
1. Add the flour and butter into a bowl and rub together with finger tips.
2. Add the sugar and mixed fruit. Mix these together. Then add the egg and mix thoroughly.
3. Roll the mixture out to a quarter inch thick.
4. Cut the pastry into circles
5. Cook until light brown on both sides.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo appropriate card i thought


Absolutely! 
wifey stocking up for Boxing Day today, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Fruit cake goes with cheese
> Welsh Cakes* go with cheese
> 
> A sharpish one is best - a strong Cheddar or Wensleydale for example
> 
> *Welsh Cakes as made by Joe's Granny (who is from Wales) and just happens to have a tin full for me to show you.
> 
> They're cooked on a lightly greased griddle (a very heavy bottomed frying pan would do instead) rather than in the oven
> 
> View attachment 194820
> 
> 
> Welsh Cake recipe
> 
> 8oz Flour
> 4oz Margerine or unsalted butter
> 3oz Sugar
> 3oz Mixed dried Fruit
> 1 Egg
> 
> Method:
> 1. Add the flour and butter into a bowl and rub together with finger tips.
> 2. Add the sugar and mixed fruit. Mix these together. Then add the egg and mix thoroughly.
> 3. Roll the mixture out to a quarter inch thick.
> 4. Cut the pastry into circles
> 5. Cook until light brown on both sides.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
These I do know.
Lovely.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely!
> wifey stocking up for Boxing Day today, actually.




has zac gotten his card yet?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Fruit cake goes with cheese
> Welsh Cakes* go with cheese
> 
> A sharpish one is best - a strong Cheddar or Wensleydale for example
> 
> *Welsh Cakes as made by Joe's Granny (who is from Wales) and just happens to have a tin full for me to show you.
> 
> They're cooked on a lightly greased griddle (a very heavy bottomed frying pan would do instead) rather than in the oven
> 
> View attachment 194820
> 
> 
> Welsh Cake recipe
> 
> 8oz Flour
> 4oz Margerine or unsalted butter
> 3oz Sugar
> 3oz Mixed dried Fruit
> 1 Egg
> 
> Method:
> 1. Add the flour and butter into a bowl and rub together with finger tips.
> 2. Add the sugar and mixed fruit. Mix these together. Then add the egg and mix thoroughly.
> 3. Roll the mixture out to a quarter inch thick.
> 4. Cut the pastry into circles
> 5. Cook until light brown on both sides.


Ohhh!!! THANK YOU!!!!
These may get made this weekend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> has zac gotten his card yet?


No, busy this week, not sure when he's coming next.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ohhh!!! THANK YOU!!!!
> These may get made this weekend!


You never answered my question, Bea! 
(find it a couple of posts before your recipe post. )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, busy this week, not sure when he's coming next.




he got your card filler


----------



## johnandjade

being good tonight, heading home and sober(ish). i need to have a word with myself and self discipline as i'm going downhill again

hopefully the postman has been


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he got your card filler


Well, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'm very happy with mine.




the ones i originally ordered still haven't arrived, not even a reply to my email


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the ones i originally ordered still haven't arrived, not even a reply to my email


That's very naughty.
I had slight damage to a dvd cover once and e-mailed Amazon twice.
They never responded.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's very naughty.
> I had slight damage to a dvd cover once and e-mailed Amazon twice.
> They never responded.




meerkats


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say......




Am not feeling well. Won't be around tonight. 

Love to everyone at CDR. 
​


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say......
> 
> 
> 
> Am not feeling well. Won't be around tonight.
> 
> Love to everyone at CDR.
> ​




boo   

sorry you unwell ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

i got 2 more cards!!! 


from linhdan  


AND




from bee the ccl  

it's written in german, i can (i think) translate 90% of it so will have to google to be sure as my knowledge is limited and questionable. 

...i think this is my favourite one so far as its good fun and it has a fido on it


----------



## johnandjade

thank you both so much

they are now in place


----------



## johnandjade

and obviously a fido pic  

FIDO HEEL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll be good.
> Can i have two ?
> And two for wifey ?
> And two for Tidgy ?
> And two for Zacariah ?


YOU may have 1, wifey may have 1 and Zachariah may have 1. I'm sorry, but these are NOT GOOD for Greek tortoises! The grain, sugar and butter are ALL a no-go.  She can have some of the left over pumpkin purée, if she likes: it's organic!


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say......
> 
> 
> 
> Am not feeling well. Won't be around tonight.
> 
> Love to everyone at CDR.
> ​


I Hope you feel better soon, Gillian.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> and obviously a fio pic
> 
> FIDO HEEL!!!
> View attachment 194825




he's shedding and has a flake hanging off... 
jade and i call it 'peely wally' 

...'fido has a peely wally' 


peely wally actually is used to describe someone who has had the coloUr  drained from them, usually when unwell or partied a little too much 

'you look peely wally, you best lie down'


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> YOU may have 1, wifey may have 1 and Zachariah may have 1. I'm sorry, but these are NOT GOOD for Greek tortoises! The grain, sugar and butter are ALL a no-go.  She can have some of the left over pumpkin purée, if she likes: it's organic!




good evenooning mrs B  

1915 here


----------



## johnandjade

the lock i bought today,



i'm happy to, it will so the place i'm working and want hired in that i'm serious, and means i have no chance of the contract being pulled in the mean time. ( i had to sign an agreement ) 


you'll notice it's a bat... turns out another branch a junkie pulled a knife on a guy and stole a car as well recently.


----------



## johnandjade

tonights viewing,


----------



## johnandjade

hmmmm...





first up... NO baked beans!! 


love how it comes with a book!


----------



## johnandjade

and it's advanced!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say......
> 
> 
> 
> Am not feeling well. Won't be around tonight.
> 
> Love to everyone at CDR.
> ​


Oh, dear! 
Sorry to hear you're a bit of colour, Gillian.
Sleep well and long and hopefully you'll be right as rain in the morning.
Thanks for the sentiments and love to you and Oli


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got 2 more cards!!!
> 
> View attachment 194822
> from linhdan
> 
> 
> AND
> View attachment 194823
> 
> 
> 
> from bee the ccl
> 
> it's written in german, i can (i think) translate 90% of it so will have to google to be sure as my knowledge is limited and questionable.
> 
> ...i think this is my favourite one so far as its good fun and it has a fido on it


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How splendid, two super cards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and obviously a fido pic
> 
> FIDO HEEL!!!
> View attachment 194825


Good evening, Fido!
Tidgy sends winks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YOU may have 1, wifey may have 1 and Zachariah may have 1. I'm sorry, but these are NOT GOOD for Greek tortoises! The grain, sugar and butter are ALL a no-go.  She can have some of the left over pumpkin purée, if she likes: it's organic!


That's okay.
I was going to eat Tidgy's for her.
And wifey's.
And Zac's.
Thanks, Bea
Yuummmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How splendid, two super cards.



indeed  its so much fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's shedding and has a flake hanging off...
> jade and i call it 'peely wally'
> 
> ...'fido has a peely wally'
> 
> 
> peely wally actually is used to describe someone who has had the coloUr  drained from them, usually when unwell or partied a little too much
> 
> 'you look peely wally, you best lie down'


Didn't know that one.
Very interesting.
I'm often a bit peely wally, myself.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Fido!
> Tidgy sends winks.



fido blushed


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Didn't know that one.
> Very interesting.
> I'm often a bit peely wally, myself.




naw yi urny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tonights viewing,
> View attachment 194827


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmmm...
> View attachment 194828
> View attachment 194829
> 
> 
> 
> first up... NO baked beans!!
> 
> 
> love how it comes with a book!


What an utter waste of money.
Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido blushed


Tidgy is a dreadful flirt.
I've just sent her to bed with no supper.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is a dreadful flirt.
> I've just sent her to bed with no supper.




think i'll order in a pizza


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think i'll order in a pizza


Just had spag bol.
Will eat again about 1 am.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just had spag bol.
> Will eat again about 1 am.




just about to text jade, im sure she'll agree with calling in


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What an utter waste of money.
> Goodness.



But just in time for Christmas! Just think of how many new tortoise-keepers there will be after Christmas, and using this kit. I hope they find the Forum.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> fido blushed


ADAAAAAMMMMM!!! Tidgy''s at it...AGAIN!!!! (sigh)  @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is a dreadful flirt.
> I've just sent her to bed with no supper.


Thank you!!! You are a good tortoise parent! Tidgy needs to remember who her future mother-in-law is and should NOT trifle with Olli's affections!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hows the back yard?
> Tort friendly?


The grass is real and here a picture of the backyard. Of course they are taking the trampoline with them


The fence is all block. 
This was one of the qualifications for me to buy the house
Their night boxes will go on the back patio


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> The grass is real and here a picture of the backyard. Of course they are taking the trampoline with them
> View attachment 194834
> 
> The fence is all block.
> This was one of the qualifications for me to buy the house
> Their night boxes will go on the back patio


That looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jades home, i wasn't allowed to call in


----------



## johnandjade

they are at it again!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> But just in time for Christmas! Just think of how many new tortoise-keepers there will be after Christmas, and using this kit. I hope they find the Forum.


Good grief, i hope so too!
They're gonna need us.
A tortoise is for life, not just for Christmas.
And your children's life.
And you grandchildren's...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!!! You are a good tortoise parent! Tidgy needs to remember who her future mother-in-law is and should NOT trifle with Olli's affections!!!


I'm trying to bring her up properly.
And she's only 5 and a half! 
Goodness.
Today wifey was approached by a man in the supermarket who told her how beautiful she was and would she like a cup of coffee. 
He carried a bag for her, (the lightest of the three) and offered her a lift home which she politely declined. he was good looking and well dressed, and despite being told she was happily married ( to the greatest man alive) , he persisted in his romancing. 
He told wifey that he was celibate , but practiced all the time.
Goodness.
(happens quite a lot, this sort of thing)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> The grass is real and here a picture of the backyard. Of course they are taking the trampoline with them
> View attachment 194834
> 
> The fence is all block.
> This was one of the qualifications for me to buy the house
> Their night boxes will go on the back patio


Sounds splendid.
But i'd be furious about the trampoline.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades home, i wasn't allowed to call in


Oh, dear, but maybe she's right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Sorry to hear you're a bit of colour, Gillian.
> Sleep well and long and hopefully you'll be right as rain in the morning.
> Thanks for the sentiments and love to you and Oli


Oooooooooooopppppssssss
That should read "off colour". 
I don't think Gillian's a bit of any one colour in particular.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooooooopppppssssss
> That should read "off colour".
> I don't think Gillian's a bit of any one colour in particular.




an amusing 'finger tipsy'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No mail today.
I'm going to take advantage of the back not hurting too much by cutting the lawn and changing the oil in Kellys car.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> an amusing 'finger tipsy'


vodka tipsy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No mail today.
> I'm going to take advantage of the back not hurting too much by cutting the lawn and changing the oil in Kellys car.


Goodness, Ed! 
Just sit down and watch TV or read "Hustle" or something!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> The grass is real and here a picture of the backyard. Of course they are taking the trampoline with them
> View attachment 194834
> 
> The fence is all block.
> This was one of the qualifications for me to buy the house
> Their night boxes will go on the back patio


It looks like you have a lot of options there.
Nice. Very nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, Ed!
> Just sit down and watch TV or read "Hustle" or something!


No.
Lots to do and no one else to do it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Afterwards I'll take an impossibly hot shower and take a nap with Suki.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm trying to bring her up properly.
> And she's only 5 and a half!
> Goodness.
> Today wifey was approached by a man in the supermarket who told her how beautiful she was and would she like a cup of coffee.
> He carried a bag for her, (the lightest of the three) and offered her a lift home which she politely declined. he was good looking and well dressed, and despite being told she was happily married ( to the greatest man alive) , he persisted in his romancing.
> He told wifey that he was celibate , but practiced all the time.
> Goodness.
> (happens quite a lot, this sort of thing)


 GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Lots to do and no one else to do it.


And you do your back in and nothing gets done for months.
A day relaxing is actually productive in the long run.
Sorry, just concerned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Afterwards I'll take an impossibly hot shower and take a nap with Suki.


Better.


----------



## Bee62

Anyone here ? I have fear when beeing alone in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Anyone here ? I`m frighten when beeing alone in the CDR.


I'm here.
No need to panic.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Bee! Hi, Adam!
I'm just popping in and then out again. Must start fixing dinner for hubby and me.


----------



## Bee62

You safe me. Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Hi Bea, nice to read you.


----------



## Bee62

Every day a christmas card ... every day a christmas card... every day a christmas card ....
*
Today I received a card from Noel @AZtortMum
Thank you Noel for that wonderful christmas card. And thank you for the warm welcome to the tort family.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee! Hi, Adam!
> I'm just popping in and then out again. Must start fixing dinner for hubby and me.


Hi, Bea, enjoy din dins. 
I'm watching Doctor Who, "The Green Death" episode 1 (of 6).
Wonderful stuff, set and filmed in South Wales, for the first time.(1973) 
Where's Lyn ?
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Every day a christmas card ... every day a christmas card... every day a christmas card ....
> *
> Today I received a card from Noel @AZtortMum
> Thank you Noel for that wonderful christmas card. And thank you for the warm welcome to the tort family.*


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How lovely! 
I love all this.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea, enjoy din dins.
> I'm watching Doctor Who, "The Green Death" episode 1 (of 6).
> Wonderful stuff, set and filmed in South Wales, for the first time.(1973)
> Where's Lyn ?
> Golly.


I miss Lyn, too. 

Dinner is almost ready and pretty basic: chicken baked in Chinese barbecue sauce (super easy sauce to make- might be the first I ever learned, around age 9! Therefore, nostalgic for me! ), collard greens with garlic and pine nuts. Sweet potato may be an addition if hubby is hungry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I miss Lyn, too.
> 
> Dinner is almost ready and pretty basic: chicken baked in Chinese barbecue sauce (super easy sauce to make- might be the first I ever learned, around age 9! Therefore, nostalgic for me! ), collard greens with garlic and pine nuts. Sweet potato may be an addition if hubby is hungry.


She'll be back!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She'll be back!


Santa needs to bring her a new computer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Santa needs to bring her a new computer!


Yep! 
But she doesn't do Christmas, so he may not visit.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> But she doesn't do Christmas, so he may not visit.


Dang.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dang.


Still, he'll visit me.
I've written to him at least a dozen times saying how good I've been and what I want.
I've not been greedy, only a couple hundred things on my list.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still, he'll visit me.
> I've written to him at least a dozen times saying how good I've been and what I want.
> I've not been greedy, only a couple hundred things on my list.


Ha ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ha ha!


The last couple of weeks, our temps have dropped here and despite the introduction of her MVB, Tidgy has decided she's not going to eat anything healthy. 
However, she can't resist Brussel sprouts.
Now, I know that these are not too great for torts and normally only allow her one on Christmas day, but I find, that id i wave one under her nose for a bit, she goes into a feeding frenzy and i can pop good food into her open mouth or she will just gobble anything in sight whilst she can still smell the sprout. 
Not sure how this could work for Jacques, but just my humble and limited experience on the naughty, fussy eater bit.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The last couple of weeks, our temps have dropped here and despite the introduction of her MVB, Tidgy has decided she's not going to eat anything healthy.
> However, she can't resist Brussel sprouts.
> Now, I know that these are not too great for torts and normally only allow her one on Christmas day, but I find, that id i wave one under her nose for a bit, she goes into a feeding frenzy and i can pop good food into her open mouth or she will just gobble anything in sight whilst she can still smell the sprout.
> Not sure how this could work for Jacques, but just my humble and limited experience on the naughty, fussy eater bit.


Great idea!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I hope the future sees y'all well.


Yep, good here, thanks, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Let


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

add


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

a


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

few


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry.


----------



## kathyth

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have two.
> Mustn't forget our occasional and very welcome visitor @kathyth
> Hi, Kathy!



Hi Adam! As always thank you for the warm welcome. The Cold Dark Room, is my favorite place to visit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> Hi Adam! As always thank you for the warm welcome. The Cold Dark Room, is my favorite place to visit.


Bless you, I never forget a friend !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now it's time for me to wind my happy way to bed. 
Good night Roommates, see you all in the morning. 
Not long to go, now.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> A TENS unit is a portable device about the size of 2 packs of cards. It is battery powered, and has 2 electrodes (think of the round sticky pads that they put on you to do EKGs). It is used for pain relief due to muscle spasm. You stick one electrode on either side of the area that is spasming, and the mild electrical pulses interfere with the electrical muscle pulses causing the spasm. There's more to it that that, obviously, and there's lots of different patterns and rhythms of the pulses that are used for different needs. Even when it's turned down so low that you don't notice it yourself, it still helps. I have had problems with back spasms my whole life, and I LOOOOOOVE my TENS unit!!!!!!
> 
> Obviously, if the origin of the pain is other than a muscle spasm, any improvement will be minimal. I'm guessing that in Ed's case, it can't help the origin of the pain since he has a herniated disc- that's a nerve compression issue. But pain causes our muscles to tense up, regardless of the origin, so the TENS probably helps at least some.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> If you want to know more, send me a pm.




I use one of those at my Chiropractor but didn't know the name!!

So you can buy them? 
I'm having a spasm today!! I'm miserable!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry.


I saw what you did!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I use one of those at my Chiropractor but didn't know the name!!
> 
> So you can buy them?
> I'm having a spasm today!! I'm miserable!!


Yep!
I bought mine from my chiropractor years ago ( it still works great!).
You could probably get them at a medical supply place, I'm guessing. My insurance covered most of mine- I paid $50, but to buy without insurance was $200.
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I use one of those at my Chiropractor but didn't know the name!!
> 
> So you can buy them?
> I'm having a spasm today!! I'm miserable!!


Sorry you're miserable, Kathy.
Hope you feel better, shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I saw what you did!!!!!


Gotta sleep.
Nighty night.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta sleep.
> Nighty night.


Sleep well, and dream sweet dreams of trilobites!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry you're miserable, Kathy.
> Hope you feel better, shortly.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I use one of those at my Chiropractor but didn't know the name!!
> 
> So you can buy them?
> I'm having a spasm today!! I'm miserable!!


Sorry you don't feel well, Kathy! Hope you're much better soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry.


Naughty.


----------



## Kristoff

He was begging me to open it. Naughty cat! 
Good morning, roommates! Wishing everyone a great Friday!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 194870
> He was begging me to open it. Naughty cat!
> Good morning, roommates! Wishing everyone a great Friday!




good morning lena, good morning kitty cat  

happy friday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends can you find today's door??? 




brakes open the foil... 

and it's band aid!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends can you find today's door???
> 
> View attachment 194872
> 
> 
> brakes open the foil...
> 
> and it's band aid!!


We're in a great company this morning thanks to John


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 194870
> He was begging me to open it. Naughty cat!
> Good morning, roommates! Wishing everyone a great Friday!


Morning Lena


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends can you find today's door???
> 
> View attachment 194872
> 
> 
> brakes open the foil...
> 
> and it's band aid!!


Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

how are we today ladies?


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast time


----------



## johnandjade

good start to the day,free regular coffee with tokens ... was given a large! and a coupon for a breakfast roll for a quid


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I use one of those at my Chiropractor but didn't know the name!!
> 
> So you can buy them?
> I'm having a spasm today!! I'm miserable!!


Here in the UK you can buy them online and from pharmacies 

They're popular with women in childbirth as well as those with muscular pain


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The last couple of weeks, our temps have dropped here and despite the introduction of her MVB, Tidgy has decided she's not going to eat anything healthy.
> However, she can't resist Brussel sprouts.
> Now, I know that these are not too great for torts and normally only allow her one on Christmas day, but I find, that id i wave one under her nose for a bit, she goes into a feeding frenzy and i can pop good food into her open mouth or she will just gobble anything in sight whilst she can still smell the sprout.
> Not sure how this could work for Jacques, but just my humble and limited experience on the naughty, fussy eater bit.


The Tortoise Table has brussels sprouts as "feed in moderation". Joe loves them too  Tidgy can have more than one a year no problem


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> how are we today ladies?


Taking daughter to the doctor for a checkup. She's been home all week due to ear and throat ache. Better today though.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies! 

It's Friday 

Today the three of us are heading over to meet my sister and niece. All the ladies on this side of the family together


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Taking daughter to the doctor for a checkup. She's been home all week due to ear and throat ache. Better today though.


I'm glad to hear she's recovering. Children get these things easily. Hopefully she won't need antibiotics if things are improving. 

Lots of jelly (US jello) and ice cream helps


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I'm glad to hear she's recovering. Children get these things easily. Hopefully she won't need antibiotics if things are improving.
> 
> Lots of jelly (US jello) and ice cream helps


Morning Linda


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I caught another juicy rat near my fish pond last night. I bought it here for release so it can bother someone else and visit the other four.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She'll be back!


Lets hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> I hope the future sees y'all well.


...Because the past has been pretty aweful?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I use one of those at my Chiropractor but didn't know the name!!
> 
> So you can buy them?
> I'm having a spasm today!! I'm miserable!!


They're less than $100 generally. Less than you may think.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I use one of those at my Chiropractor but didn't know the name!!
> 
> So you can buy them?
> I'm having a spasm today!! I'm miserable!!


I feel for you and am also suffering back pain.
(The only thing worse would be tooth pain.)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK you can buy them online and from pharmacies
> 
> They're popular with women in childbirth as well as those with muscular pain




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Taking daughter to the doctor for a checkup. She's been home all week due to ear and throat ache. Better today though.




hope she recovers soon


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I caught another juicy rat near my fish pond last night. I bought it here for release so it can bother someone else and visit the other four.




morning ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John.




how are you today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how are you today?


Well enough. It's Friday.
What's new over there?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well enough. It's Friday.
> What's new over there?




how's the back? easy day ahead? 

it's my not my work, works night out tomorrow should be fun  

any sign of your TORTOISE?


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter's already on antibiotics, unfortunately.  But she's getting better.  
On the way back we stopped by one of a handful of international places, the French Cultural Center, for the Christmas market.


There were these lovely tortoises painted on stone. Unfortunately, the price was a bit rich. Would have made a lovely TORTOISE present though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Daughter's already on antibiotics, unfortunately.  But she's getting better.
> On the way back we stopped by one of a handful of international places, the French Cultural Center, for the Christmas market.
> View attachment 194875
> 
> There were these lovely tortoises painted on stone. Unfortunately, the price was a bit rich. Would have made a lovely TORTOISE present though.


How fun!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how's the back? easy day ahead?
> 
> it's my not my work, works night out tomorrow should be fun
> 
> any sign of your TORTOISE?


No. Not yet. Not concerned yet, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sleep well, and dream sweet dreams of trilobites!


I did have some dreams, but as usual I can't remember them. 
Trilobites would have been good though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Daughter's already on antibiotics, unfortunately.  But she's getting better.
> On the way back we stopped by one of a handful of international places, the French Cultural Center, for the Christmas market.
> View attachment 194875
> 
> There were these lovely tortoises painted on stone. Unfortunately, the price was a bit rich. Would have made a lovely TORTOISE present though.


I'm glad to hear that the little one is on the mend!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did have some dreams, but as usual I can't remember them.
> Trilobites would have been good though.


I can fly in my dreams. Strange because I dislike heights.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


>


Hi Noel, I tried. They misunderstood my intentions!


----------



## Bee62

Oh what beautiful stones ! I want to get them all ! I love those things !
Thanks Kristoff for the picture !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh what beautiful stones ! I want to get them all ! I love those things !


A quick trip to Turkey? Lots of them here. 
Good afternoon, Sabine! Hope your Friday is panning out well.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm glad to hear that the little one is on the mend!


Thank you, Ed


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Not yet. Not concerned yet, either.


It's either the distance or that your TORTOISE sender took their time to decide what spare parts to buy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Naughty.


Hee hee heee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 194870
> He was begging me to open it. Naughty cat!
> Good morning, roommates! Wishing everyone a great Friday!


Good afternoon, Lena.
Indeed, the cat goes on my naughty list.
Next to several of the Roommates.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> A quick trip to Turkey? Lots of them here.
> Good afternoon, Sabine! Hope your Friday is panning out well.



Good afternoon Lena,

yes I think my Friday is o.k. No trouble in sight and my torts eating like elephants.... What else will make me happier ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends can you find today's door???
> 
> View attachment 194872
> 
> 
> brakes open the foil...
> 
> and it's band aid!!


Well there has been snow in Africa, up in the mountains here.
And lots of the people know it's Christmas.
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning Noel the New Home Owner.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Indeed, the cat goes on my naughty list.
> Next to several of the Roommates.


Good afternoon, Adam! Any hard work planned for today? 
Hope you're all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The Tortoise Table has brussels sprouts as "feed in moderation". Joe loves them too  Tidgy can have more than one a year no problem


Yep, not making myself clear. 
Sprouts aren't great for torts , but she gets other naughty treats instead, other members of the brassica family, sometimes, her sprout is only for Christmas and goes in her stocking. One a year cos I'm a meanie. 
I myself don't eat sprouts from the end of August so they're even more special and yummy for Christmas.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Good morning Noel the New Home Owner.



Hi Noel,

congratulations for the new home ! I wish you luck and joy with your new house. I saw the picture. It looks very beautiful and well cared for.
Thanks for your Christmas card and the very warm wellcome to the tort familly !

best regards 
Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Taking daughter to the doctor for a checkup. She's been home all week due to ear and throat ache. Better today though.


Send her our love and best wishes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies!
> 
> It's Friday
> 
> Today the three of us are heading over to meet my sister and niece. All the ladies on this side of the family together


Gossip central! 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lets hope.


Good morning, Ed.
Course she will.
She'll be unable to resist us for much longer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel for you and am also suffering back pain.
> (The only thing worse would be tooth pain.)


And man flu.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Hi Noel, I tried. They misunderstood my intentions!
> View attachment 194876


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Daughter's already on antibiotics, unfortunately.  But she's getting better.
> On the way back we stopped by one of a handful of international places, the French Cultural Center, for the Christmas market.
> View attachment 194875
> 
> There were these lovely tortoises painted on stone. Unfortunately, the price was a bit rich. Would have made a lovely TORTOISE present though.


Indeed, I love a couple of those tortoise ones.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning Noel the New Home Owner.


Good morning Adam
Thank you Sir


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Hi Noel,
> 
> congratulations for the new home ! I wish you luck and joy with your new house. I saw the picture. It looks very beautiful and well cared for.
> Thanks for your Christmas card and the very warm wellcome to the tort familly !
> 
> best regards
> Sabine


Good Morning Sabine 
Thank you for the kind words about the house
You are so very welcome for the card


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Hi Noel, I tried. They misunderstood my intentions!
> View attachment 194876





brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Oh what beautiful stones ! I want to get them all ! I love those things !
> Thanks Kristoff for the picture !




good afternoon bee


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hee hee heee!




afternoon guv


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon John.


----------



## Bee62

And good afternoon Ed. I know you are here ....


----------



## Bee62

I go wibble ..... or wobble ? I think I decide about when I found the right corner for doing these things.
By


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> And good afternoon Ed. I know you are here ....


Here. Then not here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I go wibble ..... or wobble ? I think I decide about when I found the right corner for doing these things.
> By


Neither for me. Thanks. I'm good.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I caught another juicy rat near my fish pond last night. I bought it here for release so it can bother someone else and visit the other four.


 NOOOOO!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Daughter's already on antibiotics, unfortunately.  But she's getting better.
> On the way back we stopped by one of a handful of international places, the French Cultural Center, for the Christmas market.
> View attachment 194875
> 
> There were these lovely tortoises painted on stone. Unfortunately, the price was a bit rich. Would have made a lovely TORTOISE present though.


Those painted rocks are so SWEET!!!!  It must be challenging to paint on something that is curved and have it come out looking right!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm glad to hear she's recovering. Children get these things easily. Hopefully she won't need antibiotics if things are improving.
> 
> Lots of jelly (US jello) and ice cream helps


(Sings softly) jelly on a plate/ jelly on a plate/ jiggle-jiggle, jiggle-jiggle/ jelly on a plate....


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi Noel, I tried. They misunderstood my intentions!
> View attachment 194876


Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, CDR peeps!
I overslept, so dashing to get cats fed and hubby's coffee started- in that order. He understands!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, CDR peeps!
> I overslept, so dashing to get cats fed and hubby's coffee started- in that order. He understands!!!


Good Morning Bea


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, CDR peeps!
> I overslept, so dashing to get cats fed and hubby's coffee started- in that order. He understands!!!


Don't forget to high-five them 
Morning, Bea!


----------



## Moozillion

I had never heard of that little "Jelly on a Plate" song until someone posted the video on here...
and now it's stuck in my head. Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can fly in my dreams. Strange because I dislike heights.


I used to plummet to my death in dreams when I had nightmares.
Kind of the opposite to flying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi Noel, I tried. They misunderstood my intentions!
> View attachment 194876


How very Cold Dark Room!
Hi Fiveing cats.
Most splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Lena,
> 
> yes I think my Friday is o.k. No trouble in sight and my torts eating like elephants.... What else will make me happier ?


Cheese ?
Good afternoon, Bee, still catching up with my posts.
Just finished my lesson for the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam! Any hard work planned for today?
> Hope you're all well.


One two hour lesson completed.
I'm exhausted, now.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, CDR peeps!
> I overslept, so dashing to get cats fed and hubby's coffee started- in that order. He understands!!!


morning bea


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Noel! 
Good morning, Lena! 
Good morning, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I go wibble ..... or wobble ? I think I decide about when I found the right corner for doing these things.
> By


I might start a wubble group.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, CDR peeps!
> I overslept, so dashing to get cats fed and hubby's coffee started- in that order. He understands!!!


Good morning, Bea.
wifey under orders to make me sarnies and then get Tidgy some food.
She understands.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I had never heard of that little "Jelly on a Plate" song until someone posted the video on here...
> and now it's stuck in my head. Again.


And now you've started it off in my head again.
Thanks, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Good morning, Lena!
> Good morning, John!


----------



## johnandjade

it's that time again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's that time again


Polka time ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Polka time ?




cha cha cha


----------



## johnandjade

one of the company's directors dropped in a case of beer for us today


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. We're all completely stuffed here. Lovely 3 course pub lunch and long catch up with sister and niece. Nephew is working as a sous chef in Chamonix for the ski season.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of the company's directors dropped in a case of beer for us today


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Take the case and leg it!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



Good morning, Adam!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We're all completely stuffed here. Lovely 3 course pub lunch and long catch up with sister and niece. Nephew is working as a sous chef in Chamonix for the ski season.


Sounds great.
I always associate sous chefs with being murdered or being the murderer in detective novels.
Don't know why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam!!!
> 
> View attachment 194883


*Faints*


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Faints*


(((gasps))))  ADAM!!!!! (pushes Montgomery towards Adam as he falls...)
Somebody get the snow leopard to come lick his face...her carrot breath should bring him around...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (((gasps))))  ADAM!!!!! (pushes Montgomery towards Adam as he falls...)
> Somebody get the snow leopard to come lick his face...her carrot breath should bring him around...


I'm okay, just the sudden sensual overload.
Off to the larder now.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay, just the sudden sensual overload.
> Off to the larder now.


{{{WHEW!}}}


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam!!!
> 
> View attachment 194883




say cheese!!!


----------



## johnandjade

being good (ish) and headed home again


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, CDR peeps!
I'm VERY excited about the shawl I am making. I enjoy crocheting and have been working on this, intermittently, since April. It's the most challenging thing I've made yet. It's not really difficult, it's just fiddly: the yarn is just a 2ply, the hook is 3.5 mm, and counting accurately is a MUST! You first make long strips which you then attach. I've finally got all the strips made and have fewer than half left to attach. Then just several rows of single crochet (double crochet, in UK terminology) for the neck, and I'm DONE!!!!!!    It's going to be beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> being good (ish) and headed home again


Sans Budweiser?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hi, CDR peeps!
> I'm VERY excited about the shawl I am making. I enjoy crocheting and have been working on this, intermittently, since April. It's the most challenging thing I've made yet. It's not really difficult, it's just fiddly: the yarn is just a 2ply, the hook is 3.5 mm, and counting accurately is a MUST! You first make long strips which you then attach. I've finally got all the strips made and have fewer than half left to attach. Then just several rows of single crochet (double crochet, in UK terminology) for the neck, and I'm DONE!!!!!!    It's going to be beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 194884


It looks like it would take far more patience than I have, Bea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm gonna look for more eggs today because I plan on putting new mulch down in most of the enclosure this afternoon.
(If the back lets me)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, CDR peeps!
> I'm VERY excited about the shawl I am making. I enjoy crocheting and have been working on this, intermittently, since April. It's the most challenging thing I've made yet. It's not really difficult, it's just fiddly: the yarn is just a 2ply, the hook is 3.5 mm, and counting accurately is a MUST! You first make long strips which you then attach. I've finally got all the strips made and have fewer than half left to attach. Then just several rows of single crochet (double crochet, in UK terminology) for the neck, and I'm DONE!!!!!!    It's going to be beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 194884


Looks most splendid.
I learned to crochet from my gran, and how to knit, too.
I still have my knitting needles and crochet hooks, but have forgotten how to do it, long ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm gonna look for more eggs today because I plan on putting new mulch down in most of the enclosure this afternoon.
> (If the back lets me)


I got eggs for wifey yesterday.
6 of 'em.
Should keep her happy for a while.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hi, CDR peeps!
> I'm VERY excited about the shawl I am making. I enjoy crocheting and have been working on this, intermittently, since April. It's the most challenging thing I've made yet. It's not really difficult, it's just fiddly: the yarn is just a 2ply, the hook is 3.5 mm, and counting accurately is a MUST! You first make long strips which you then attach. I've finally got all the strips made and have fewer than half left to attach. Then just several rows of single crochet (double crochet, in UK terminology) for the neck, and I'm DONE!!!!!!    It's going to be beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 194884


That's very pretty Bea. I love the colours


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That's very pretty Bea. I love the colours


Thanks! Me too! It all comes in a kit, believe it or not!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay, just the sudden sensual overload.
> Off to the larder now.


Oh dear. You still look a bit peely wally. (A hat tip to John.) Not that I can see in the dark, of course.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, CDR peeps!
> I'm VERY excited about the shawl I am making. I enjoy crocheting and have been working on this, intermittently, since April. It's the most challenging thing I've made yet. It's not really difficult, it's just fiddly: the yarn is just a 2ply, the hook is 3.5 mm, and counting accurately is a MUST! You first make long strips which you then attach. I've finally got all the strips made and have fewer than half left to attach. Then just several rows of single crochet (double crochet, in UK terminology) for the neck, and I'm DONE!!!!!!    It's going to be beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 194884


Gorgeous colors, Bea! 

Should keep you really warm this winter. Which must be really handy in Louisiana


----------



## Kristoff

I'm retreating to a corner to cut daughter's blue-tack out of my hair (she was _that_ bored today, after a week of no school) 
Won't see you tomorrow, roommates. Wish me luck postcard-hunting.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hi, CDR peeps!
> I'm VERY excited about the shawl I am making. I enjoy crocheting and have been working on this, intermittently, since April. It's the most challenging thing I've made yet. It's not really difficult, it's just fiddly: the yarn is just a 2ply, the hook is 3.5 mm, and counting accurately is a MUST! You first make long strips which you then attach. I've finally got all the strips made and have fewer than half left to attach. Then just several rows of single crochet (double crochet, in UK terminology) for the neck, and I'm DONE!!!!!!    It's going to be beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 194884




good job!! so far


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sans Budweiser?




just going on 1815, home, no beer in house.. called in chinese. resisting the urge


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I'm retreating to a corner to cut daughter's blue-tack out of my hair (she was _that_ bored today, after a week of no school)


Pulling it out would be Ow! Ow! Ouch! Cutting it out is probably the only sensible way


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm gonna look for more eggs today because I plan on putting new mulch down in most of the enclosure this afternoon.
> (If the back lets me)




play it safe, can't change out body parts like a bike :/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just going on 1815, home, no beer in house.. called in chinese. resisting the urge


Same goes for you. Give your body a rest 


johnandjade said:


> play it safe, can't change out body parts like a bike :/


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I'm retreating to a corner to cut daughter's blue-tack out of my hair (she was _that_ bored today, after a week of no school)
> Won't see you tomorrow, roommates. Wish me luck postcard-hunting.



sounds like the little one is feeling better 

don't feel obligated or go to any trouble!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Pulling it out would be Ow! Ow! Ouch! Cutting it out is probably the only sensible way




sticky situation


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Same goes for you. Give your body a rest




it's my mind that needs it. ... 


sunday


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Gorgeous colors, Bea!
> 
> Should keep you really warm this winter. Which must be really handy in Louisiana


HAHAHA!!! My thoughts exactly, but it was just so beautiful I HAD to make it!!! If it's too warm for me, my youngest sister and her family live way up in Montana where it is WAAAAAAYYYY too cold for me! I can send it to her.
But it is 100% wool, and one of my friends tells me it's not nearly so hot as the acrylic yarns. Here's hoping!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks most splendid.
> I learned to crochet from my gran, and how to knit, too.
> I still have my knitting needles and crochet hooks, but have forgotten how to do it, long ago.


WOW! I don't know of many men who knit or crochet, but more are getting into it. You were ahead of your time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. You still look a bit peely wally. (A hat tip to John.) Not that I can see in the dark, of course.


Just scoffed lots of cheese.
Better now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm retreating to a corner to cut daughter's blue-tack out of my hair (she was _that_ bored today, after a week of no school)
> Won't see you tomorrow, roommates. Wish me luck postcard-hunting.


Good luck.
A girlfriend once put chewing gum in my hair (and not head hair) as a joke.
It involved a lot of shaving and i was not amused.
I hate chewing gum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just going on 1815, home, no beer in house.. called in chinese. resisting the urge


Fair play.
I'm on a day off also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW! I don't know of many men who knit or crochet, but more are getting into it. You were ahead of your time!


I knitted a scarf for my action man and some nice blankets for his bed that I made.
My nan knitted him blue y-fronts with white piping and I had a washing line for his clothes in Action man camp.
My mates were horrified.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck.
> A girlfriend once put chewing gum in my hair (and not head hair) as a joke.
> It involved a lot of shaving and i was not amused.
> I hate chewing gum.



fluffy loves it


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW! I don't know of many men who knit or crochet, but more are getting into it. You were ahead of your time!


My great grandfather was good at knitting according to my Mum. She said he knitted a lot. 

My Mum used to teach needlecrafts (sewing, tailoring, tatting, embroidery, etc) in adult education. She knits constantly and doesn't need patterns. She has been knitting sweaters for a charity that supports children in Chernobyl, Russia - at their request she knits to fit teenagers. People give her the wool. She's been doing this since 2001 and tells me the one she's sewing together at this moment will be number 1287.


----------



## johnandjade

lad who used to drink with knitted a 'dr who
scarf' and made the local paper


----------



## johnandjade

looked but can't find it  

if off to practice my surfing and de fuzz for tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My great grandfather was good at knitting according to my Mum. She said he knitted a lot.
> 
> My Mum used to teach needlecrafts (sewing, tailoring, tatting, embroidery, etc) in adult education. She knits constantly and doesn't need patterns. She has been knitting sweaters for a charity that supports children in Chernobyl, Russia - at their request she knits to fit teenagers. People give her the wool. She's been doing this since 2001 and tells me the one she's sewing together at this moment will be number 1287.


That's a lot! 
Hurrah for your mum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looked but can't find it
> 
> if off to practice my surfing and de fuzz for tomorrow.


Catch you later.
Good luck.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> My great grandfather was good at knitting according to my Mum. She said he knitted a lot.
> 
> My Mum used to teach needlecrafts (sewing, tailoring, tatting, embroidery, etc) in adult education. She knits constantly and doesn't need patterns. She has been knitting sweaters for a charity that supports children in Chernobyl, Russia - at their request she knits to fit teenagers. People give her the wool. She's been doing this since 2001 and tells me the one she's sewing together at this moment will be number 1287.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a lot!
> Hurrah for your mum!


We've just done some maths. 

At an average of around 12oz of wool per sweater she has knit up roughly... 69 stones (438kg, 968lb, 220 sheep) of wool


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> My great grandfather was good at knitting according to my Mum. She said he knitted a lot.
> 
> My Mum used to teach needlecrafts (sewing, tailoring, tatting, embroidery, etc) in adult education. She knits constantly and doesn't need patterns. She has been knitting sweaters for a charity that supports children in Chernobyl, Russia - at their request she knits to fit teenagers. People give her the wool. She's been doing this since 2001 and tells me the one she's sewing together at this moment will be number 1287.


WOW!!!! That is SO WONDERFUL!!!!
What an amazing woman your mother is!!!!! And your grandfather sounds like a really remarkable man!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We've just done some maths.
> 
> At an average of around 12oz of wool per sweater she has knit up roughly... 69 stones (438kg, 968lb, 220 sheep) of wool


Phenomenal ! 
Even the wool spider (if she exists) would be proud of that.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We've just done some maths.
> 
> At an average of around 12oz of wool per sweater she has knit up roughly... 69 stones (438kg, 968lb, 220 sheep) of wool


 WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We've just done some maths.
> 
> At an average of around 12oz of wool per sweater she has knit up roughly... 69 stones (438kg, 968lb, 220 sheep) of wool



yawwwzahh!!! well done joes granny!!!


----------



## johnandjade

think the machine and ticket may be void...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> think the machine and ticket may be void...
> View attachment 194890


Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## JoesMum

Today's postcards from Derbyshire's Peak District - all taken from the car by daughter as I drove

Sunset on Sterndale Moor



Winnats Pass (1 in 5 - winding and steep) but very beautiful


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm.




foul play! you lit can pick tomorrow's loosing numbers


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Today's postcards from Derbyshire's Peak District - all taken from the car by daughter as I drove
> 
> Sunset on Sterndale Moor
> View attachment 194891
> 
> 
> Winnats Pass (1 in 5 - winding and steep) but very beautiful
> View attachment 194892
> 
> View attachment 194894




wayhay . nature really is awesome isn't it


----------



## johnandjade

jade shall be posting a late entry for card exchange tomorrow. 

really struggled to find a card filler, however i did manage to find something! the envelope required alot of sellotape


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today's postcards from Derbyshire's Peak District - all taken from the car by daughter as I drove
> 
> Sunset on Sterndale Moor
> View attachment 194891
> 
> 
> Winnats Pass (1 in 5 - winding and steep) but very beautiful
> View attachment 194892
> 
> View attachment 194894


Rugged limestone country! 
I love it, excellent for hiking, camping and fossil collecting.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rugged limestone country!
> I love it, excellent for hiking, camping and fossil collecting.




naw it is'nae


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> foul play! you lit can pick tomorrow's loosing numbers


2 , 9 , 32, 36, 40, 42, 47.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> naw it is'nae


Oh, yes it is !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 , 9 , 32, 36, 40, 42, 47.




so it shall be . 


i think it's only 6 numbers tomorrow though. if so, what shall we drop?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes it is !


----------



## johnandjade

fido enjoyed his supper,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so it shall be .
> 
> 
> i think it's only 6 numbers tomorrow though. if so, what shall we drop?


A hint ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido enjoyed his supper,
> View attachment 194895


Good evening, Fido!
Tidgy's just gone to bed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> just going on 1815, home, no beer in house.. called in chinese. resisting the urge


Trust the FORCE.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Today's postcards from Derbyshire's Peak District - all taken from the car by daughter as I drove
> 
> Sunset on Sterndale Moor
> View attachment 194891
> 
> 
> Winnats Pass (1 in 5 - winding and steep) but very beautiful
> View attachment 194892
> 
> View attachment 194894


I enjoy all of those photos.
America is huge, but nothing like that can be found


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My back lasted just long enough.
Everything is caught up.
Nap time. (Says Suki)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My back lasted just long enough.
> Everything is caught up.
> Nap time. (Says Suki)


Good afternoon, Ed.
Good afternoon; Suki.
Enjoy your nap.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Ed.
> Good afternoon; Suki.
> Enjoy your nap.


It seems that I've reached "that age" when naps happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems that I've reached "that age" when naps happen.


I haven't. 
Except when drunk in bars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Was more of a cross stitcher myself. Much more orderly than the tangling yarn of crocheting.


I love embroidery.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Trust the FORCE.




got your card ed . thank you for the message. just of to bed, didn't go to the shop


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me friends. 2200, working at base tomorrow, then i get to debue my christmas jumper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got your card ed . thank you for the message. just of to bed, didn't go to the shop


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For all of the above.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me friends. 2200, working at base tomorrow, then i get to debue my christmas jumper


Nos da, John.
Can't wait to see the first appearance of The Jumper!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Was more of a cross stitcher myself. Much more orderly than the tangling yarn of crocheting.


Seriously??!?!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening members of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening members of the CDR.


Good evening ccl Bee.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam. 
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> How are you ?


Splendid, thank you, a nice relaxing day. 
You ?


----------



## Bee62

A normal day. Nothing special. I`m fine.
I received 2 more cards. One from Bea ( Moozillion ) and another from Linda ( Joes Mum ).
That`s so funny ! So many Christmas cards I have never received !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A normal day. Nothing special. I`m fine.
> I received 2 more cards. One from Bea ( Moozillion ) and another from Linda ( Joes Mum ).
> That`s so funny ! So many Christmas cards I have never received !


How lovely !!!
That makes it a special day.


----------



## Bee62

But now I`m really tired. How about you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now I`m really tired. How about you ?


Wide awake and watching a documentary about our glorious universe.


----------



## Bee62

No, the night owl is tired this night.... I go to bed.
Read you tomorrow again....
Good night Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, the night owl is tired this night.... I go to bed.
> Read you tomorrow again....
> Good night Adam.


Night night, Sabine.
Sleep well.
Not see you again tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all 
Just finished changing out mulch in the tort houses and bathing fat torts. 
Boy, my back is sore!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all
> Just finished changing out mulch in the tort houses and bathing fat torts.
> Boy, my back is sore!


But all worth it! 
How are the fat torts ?
Good evening, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But all worth it!
> How are the fat torts ?
> Good evening, Noel.


Good evening Adam
Agreed!
They are happy and getting big
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening Adam
> Agreed!
> They are happy and getting big
> How are you?


Feeling very happy and relaxed, a nice lazy evening. (again).


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feeling very happy and relaxed, a nice lazy evening. (again).


That's the best way to be. 
I am also enjoying a lazy evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's the best way to be.
> I am also enjoying a lazy evening


Enjoy.
We both deserve it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bed time for me.
Goodnight, Roommates. 
I'm cleaning the rather mucky floor of The Cold Dark Room tomorrow morning, so try not to slip in the wet or fall over me in the Dark. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> My back lasted just long enough.
> Everything is caught up.
> Nap time. (Says Suki)



I bought a tens machine today!!!
It's going to be from Santa for my husband and I!!

I could use right now that's for sure!!

Suki is just too cute!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> A normal day. Nothing special. I`m fine.
> I received 2 more cards. One from Bea ( Moozillion ) and another from Linda ( Joes Mum ).
> That`s so funny ! So many Christmas cards I have never received !




I'm really enjoying receiving these cards!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world!! it's getting close!!! lets see what's behind door 17.... 


it's marry poppins!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> A normal day. Nothing special. I`m fine.
> I received 2 more cards. One from Bea ( Moozillion ) and another from Linda ( Joes Mum ).
> That`s so funny ! So many Christmas cards I have never received !


Excellent. I'm glad it arrived safely


----------



## JoesMum

Good Morning John! I hope you have supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day!  (My phone's spell check hasn't got upset with that - either I typed it correctly or my phone gave up in disgust  )

Good Morning roomies!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning John! I hope you have supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day!  (My phone's spell check hasn't got upset with that - either I typed it correctly or my phone gave up in disgust  )
> 
> Good Morning roomies!




morning mum. 

plans today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning mum.
> 
> plans today?


Quieter day today as I have the long drive home tomorrow. 

Daughter needs new walking boots and (strangely enough  ) a small town in hillwalking country has much better choice than home


----------



## Kristoff

It's the weekend, roommates! 

Today Sufis commemorate 743 years since Rumi's death. There are beautiful ceremonies held in his adopted hometown of Konya today and tomorrow. You can see the mosque with his tomb in this video in the background: 



Sufi music is really moving, but I especially like it in combination with flamenco - the two styles of love and passion.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!! it's getting close!!! lets see what's behind door 17....
> 
> 
> it's marry poppins!


She has an absolu-totally supercalifragilisticexpialidocious dress!

Good morning, John! Love your advent calendar so much!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> She has an absolu-totally supercalifragilisticexpialidocious dress!
> 
> Good morning, John! Love your advent calendar so much!




good morning lena!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo work all done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm really enjoying receiving these cards!!


I't's fun, isn't it ?
It's really great how a few cards can make one so happy.
Marvelous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!! it's getting close!!! lets see what's behind door 17....
> 
> 
> it's marry poppins!


Good afternoon, John. 
Hurt my neck watching telly last night! 
In quite a lot of pain this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning John! I hope you have supercalifragilisticexpialidocious day!  (My phone's spell check hasn't got upset with that - either I typed it correctly or my phone gave up in disgust  )
> 
> Good Morning roomies!


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Despite the pain I've been cleaning the floor of The Cold Dark Room this morning.
Hedgehogs for scraping, jellyfish for washing, the pirates old shirts for drying and the snow leopard for polishing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It's the weekend, roommates!
> 
> Today Sufis commemorate 743 years since Rumi's death. There are beautiful ceremonies held in his adopted hometown of Konya today and tomorrow. You can see the mosque with his tomb in this video in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> Sufi music is really moving, but I especially like it in combination with flamenco - the two styles of love and passion.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Lots of Sufi's here, too, but they don't do the Dervish stuff.
But I like their music , too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Hurt my neck watching telly last night!
> In quite a lot of pain this morning.




afternoon adam. sorry to hear this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo work all done


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your weekend, John.


----------



## johnandjade

bit light headed today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon adam. sorry to hear this


OW!
OW ! OW ! OW!
Ow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bit light headed today
> View attachment 194909


Hmmmmmm.
Very quiet in here this morning.
Everyone having a lie in ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 , 9 , 32, 36, 40, 42, 47.




need to drop a number.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> need to drop a number.


40.
Ow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 40.
> Ow.




ta .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Hurt my neck watching telly last night!
> In quite a lot of pain this morning.


I LOOOOVE that movie!!!
So sorry about your neck! 
Can you put some heat on it, like a heating pad?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> Very quiet in here this morning.
> Everyone having a lie in ?


Yep, I am.
Will be up and running shortly, though: meeting some friends for brunch in about 2 hrs, so will fly through my morning chores, then out the door!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOVE that movie!!!
> So sorry about your neck!


OW!
Good morning,Mooz! 
OW! 
I'm fine.OW!
Won't hear me complaining.
OW! OW! OW!
Poor Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yep, I am.
> Will be up and running shortly, though: meeting some friends for brunch in about 2 hrs, so will fly through my morning chores, then out the door!


Wish I could fly around the Cold Dark Room.
Maybe I could find the ceiling.
Ow! 
Or crash into a wall. 
Enjoy your brunch, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW!
> Good morning,Mooz!
> OW!
> I'm fine.OW!
> Won't hear me complaining.
> OW! OW! OW!
> Poor Adam.


Heat and gentle stretches often help my neck. Do you have any sort of heating pack?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOVE that movie!!!
> So sorry about your neck!
> Can you put some heat on it, like a heating pad?


wifey tried to put some sort of pad thing on my neck.
I refused. 
I like to soldier on without complaint.
OW! OW! OW! 
My neck hurts!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Despite the pain I've been cleaning the floor of The Cold Dark Room this morning.
> Hedgehogs for scraping, jellyfish for washing, the pirates old shirts for drying and the snow leopard for polishing.


I'll just force the last of the meerkats into the washing machine. They'd got a bit whiffy. 

The wool spider seems content to have them pegged out on her web.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'll just force the last of the meerkats into the washing machine. They'd got a bit whiffy.
> 
> The wool spider seems content to have them pegged out on her web.


And then I can give them a good going over with the carpet beater.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I bought a tens machine today!!!
> It's going to be from Santa for my husband and I!!
> 
> I could use right now that's for sure!!
> 
> Suki is just too cute!!


YAAYYYY!!!! I predict you'll love it!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi, roommates who joined us later. 

I went postcard hunting today. Had to search high and low to be able to find the single shop which had them. Everywhere the shop keepers kept telling me there's just no demand for postcards. 

Anyway, they have a silhouette of Izmir's clock tower (the symbol of Izmir) on the back and they're ready to go out on Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates who joined us later.
> 
> I went postcard hunting today. Had to search high and low to be able to find the single shop which had them. Everywhere the shop keepers kept telling me there's just no demand for postcards.
> 
> Anyway, they have a silhouette of Izmir's clock tower (the symbol of Izmir) on the back and they're ready to go out on Monday.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning, Noel.
And how are you this fine day ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> And how are you this fine day ?


Hi Adam
I'm doing good
Better then you apparently
I have a work meeting and I'm expecting and a Christmas/birthday present from my mom today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I'm doing good
> Better then you apparently
> I have a work meeting and I'm expecting and a Christmas/birthday present from my mom today


Pressie! Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been doing some cleaning, and , strangely, my neck seems a bit better. 
Zac called and is coming to play in 15 mins
We may practice our Christmas carols.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still a few minutes left to dust the walls.
Maybe I can get Zacariah to help do the dusting in here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pressie! Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've been doing some cleaning, and , strangely, my neck seems a bit better.
> Zac called and is coming to play in 15 mins
> We may practice our Christmas carols.


That sounds like fun
I know what the present is because I had to pick it out, but she funded it
I will be doing some house cleaning later too 
I'm glad the neck is feeling better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That sounds like fun
> I know what the present is because I had to pick it out, but she funded it
> I will be doing some house cleaning later too
> I'm glad the neck is feeling better


I always feel better after some cleaning. 
Put it off for ages, but then enjoy doing it and feel good with the results.


----------



## Yvonne G

♪ ♫ ♪ Dust the walls with plants and berries, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Run the halls, now don't you tarry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Dawn is now for all good ferries, fa a la, fa a la, la, la, la-a--a. Tis the reason to be merry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la. . .la. . .la-a-a-a!!♪ ♫


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ♪ ♫ ♪ Dust the walls with plants and berries, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Run the halls, now don't you tarry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Dawn is now for all good ferries, fa a la, fa a la, la, la, la-a--a. Tis the reason to be merry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la. . .la. . .la-a-a-a!!♪ ♫


Goodness! 
Good morning, Yvonne.
Full of Christmas cheer and lunacy this morning ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good morning CDR people !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning CDR people !




checking in, to check out! i'm armed with 'the jumper' a santa hat, and a box of crackers!! i may not make it home .


off to practice my surfing while drying my hair. will post a picture of the glad rags (obviously)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning CDR people !


Good afternoon, Gramps! 
How are you this fine day!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> ♪ ♫ ♪ Dust the walls with plants and berries, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Run the halls, now don't you tarry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Dawn is now for all good ferries, fa a la, fa a la, la, la, la-a--a. Tis the reason to be merry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la. . .la. . .la-a-a-a!!♪ ♫





wibble


----------



## johnandjade

had the neighbors blasting 'bits and pieces' this morning at around 0700


now im replying with a a rarther loud amp and some rock/metal.


----------



## johnandjade

bit early, but im sure it will be understood


----------



## johnandjade

instant festive cheer, just add a john


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> ♪ ♫ ♪ Dust the walls with plants and berries, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Run the halls, now don't you tarry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la la la. Dawn is now for all good ferries, fa a la, fa a la, la, la, la-a--a. Tis the reason to be merry, fa la la la la-a-a, la la. . .la. . .la-a-a-a!!♪ ♫


Good Morning Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Good morning, Yvonne.
> Full of Christmas cheer and lunacy this morning ?



Well, you said you had to dust the hall, and it just brought the tune to mind.


----------



## AZtortMom

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good morning CDR people !


Good morning Gramp!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Yvonne



Hi there.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> instant festive cheer, just add a john
> View attachment 194916


Epic!
Morning John


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> instant festive cheer, just add a john
> View attachment 194916


Another supercalifragilisticexpialidocious outfit in the CDR today!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi there.


*waves*


----------



## AZtortMom

Tried something new with the girls, and it's working splendid. 
Check out the humidity in their enclosure 
The top numbers is their enclosure


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Epic!
> Morning John




like mom, like son


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It's nearly dark here in Buxton - only 3.45pm. 

Daughter and I did lots of walking today. It's been bright and sunny but only just above freezing. 

She was successful in her quest for new hiking boots and also found and excellent weatherproof jacket to replace the one that she took to Canada that got peed on by prairie dogs once too often 

Today's postcards are in Buxton's Pavilion Gardens and taken late in the day so the light's not good







Plus this is the birthday card my sister made/knitted for Joe's Granny


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gramps!
> How are you this fine day!


Well got to get sleep got to work ALL night !


----------



## johnandjade

so it begins...




matching socks are boring


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> so it begins...
> View attachment 194925
> 
> 
> 
> matching socks are boring


LOVE THE SOCKS


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well got to get sleep got to work ALL night !




sorry gramps...





eyes on the prize!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> LOVE THE SOCKS


----------



## johnandjade

top half ...




just need to add the silliness


----------



## johnandjade

adam, lotto on




off to shop to lift my bail money for tonight


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm off to my work meeting
John have fun
Let's see how the numbers climb in the tort enclosures for the girls it's gone up 3 more %


----------



## johnandjade

time to go ask folk to pull my cracker 





black eye tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm off to my work meeting
> John have fun
> Let's see how the numbers climb in the tort enclosures for the girls it's gone up 3 more %




hopefully tomorrow ! if not, you're in charge of the advent door


----------



## johnandjade

time to loose my job


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> so it begins...
> View attachment 194925
> 
> 
> 
> matching socks are boring



Oh, John. . . no one is EVER going to accuse you of being boring, whether it's sox or anything about you. Going back to a previous post, how long did it take you to fix your hair?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> instant festive cheer, just add a john
> View attachment 194916


Splendid!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!


*peeking in during meeting*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Tried something new with the girls, and it's working splendid.
> Check out the humidity in their enclosure
> The top numbers is their enclosure
> View attachment 194917


That's pretty good.
Happy torts at Christmas!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hopefully tomorrow ! if not, you're in charge of the advent door


Deal


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's pretty good.
> Happy torts at Christmas!


Indeed! I added shower curtains to their igloos to keep in the humidity, so we will see how high it goes 
Of course the new mulch will help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's nearly dark here in Buxton - only 3.45pm.
> 
> Daughter and I did lots of walking today. It's been bright and sunny but only just above freezing.
> 
> She was successful in her quest for new hiking boots and also found and excellent weatherproof jacket to replace the one that she took to Canada that got peed on by prairie dogs once too often
> 
> Today's postcards are in Buxton's Pavilion Gardens and taken late in the day so the light's not good
> View attachment 194918
> 
> View attachment 194919
> 
> View attachment 194920
> 
> 
> Plus this is the birthday card my sister made/knitted for Joe's Granny
> View attachment 194921


Love the gnarly tree. 
The poor seagulls look half frozen to death.
And the card is a classic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well got to get sleep got to work ALL night !


You have my sympathies. 
Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top half ...
> View attachment 194927
> 
> 
> 
> just need to add the silliness


That is very smart.
I love the tie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam, lotto on
> View attachment 194928
> 
> 
> 
> off to shop to lift my bail money for tonight


Good luck.
Not that I'm even slightly hopeful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm off to my work meeting
> John have fun
> Let's see how the numbers climb in the tort enclosures for the girls it's gone up 3 more %


Jolly good show!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, John. . . no one is EVER going to accuse you of being boring, whether it's sox or anything about you. Going back to a previous post, how long did it take you to fix your hair?


I've met him.
He spent hours on his hair every morning and evening before we could go out.


----------



## Yvonne G

You've got to see this video. Laughed so hard I almost fell off my chair:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *peeking in during meeting*


Peeks back at Noel in her meeting.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Peeks back at Noel in her meeting.


*waves at Adam *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You've got to see this video. Laughed so hard I almost fell off my chair:


Great shot, doggy.
I was mocking my brother one day, and he picked up our spaniel and held it face to face.
"You love me, Kara, don't you ?"
At which point the dog vomited in his face. 
Ho de ho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *waves at Adam *


*waves back*
(Wondering if Noel will get told off)


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great shot, doggy.
> I was mocking my brother one day, and he picked up our spaniel and held it face to face.
> "You love me, Kara, don't you ?"
> At which point the dog vomited in his face.
> Ho de ho!



When they show videos like that on the "funniest video" tv show, I have to turn away from the TV. I don't want to see kids picking their noses or babies spitting up in the mom's mouth, etc. To me that's not "funny," that's e-w-w-w-w yuck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> When they show videos like that on the "funniest video" tv show, I have to turn away from the TV. I don't want to see kids picking their noses or babies spitting up in the mom's mouth, etc. To me that's not "funny," that's e-w-w-w-w yuck.


I never watch such shows, either.
And some of the stuff is set up. 
wifey's response, and mine, to your vid were the same.
Laugh, but hope the poor dog, which he dropped , was alright.


----------



## AZtortMom

*whistling*


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> *whistling*



in the dark? I've heard that's a pretty unsafe practice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like it's about to be only you and the strange creatures that live here. I'm going out to rake leaves! LEAVES!!


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and then, she leaves!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and then, she leaves!!!


Oh, I twig. 
I'm still here!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's nearly dark here in Buxton - only 3.45pm.
> 
> Daughter and I did lots of walking today. It's been bright and sunny but only just above freezing.
> 
> She was successful in her quest for new hiking boots and also found and excellent weatherproof jacket to replace the one that she took to Canada that got peed on by prairie dogs once too often
> 
> Today's postcards are in Buxton's Pavilion Gardens and taken late in the day so the light's not good
> View attachment 194918
> 
> View attachment 194919
> 
> View attachment 194920
> 
> 
> Plus this is the birthday card my sister made/knitted for Joe's Granny
> View attachment 194921


That card is GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John, Zac's just gone home.
He loved his card and gifts, but I forgot to take a photo. 
He was really, really delighted, knows about bagpipes but not about Highland Cattle. 
We both thank you.


----------



## Moozillion

And from the old Pogo comic strip:

"Good King Sauerkraut looked out,
On his feet uneven,
While the snoo lay round about,
All kerchoo achieven."

AND:
Deck us all with Boston Charlie,
Walla Walla, Wash., an' Kalalmazoo!
Nora's freezin' on the trolley,
Swaller dollar cauliflower alley-garoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And from the old Pogo comic strip:
> 
> "Good King Sauerkraut looked out,
> On his feet uneven,
> While the snoo lay round about,
> All kerchoo achieven."
> 
> AND:
> Deck us all with Boston Charlie,
> Walla Walla, Wash., an' Kalalmazoo!
> Nora's freezin' on the trolley,
> Swaller dollar cauliflower alley-garoo!


Goodness! 
Everyone seems to be getting most overexcited!


----------



## Moozillion

(Tiptoes over to her TORTOISE, and looks closely to see if any tape edges are curled up...)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I bought a tens machine today!!!
> It's going to be from Santa for my husband and I!!
> 
> I could use right now that's for sure!!
> 
> Suki is just too cute!!


Suki says thanks.
I hope the tens unit works for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (Tiptoes over to her TORTOISE, and looks closely to see if any tape edges are curled up...)


And if they are, glues them firmly down again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And if they are, glues them firmly down again.


Meeting almost over..present still not there yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Meeting almost over..present still not there yet


Crikey, that's a long meeting! 
No wonder you got a bit distracted.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And if they are, glues them firmly down again.


(((SIGH)))


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (((SIGH)))


----------



## AZtortMom

FINALLY home
Package is here!
Final numbers


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm letting the girls out and of course Jay is the first one out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm letting the girls out and of course Jay is the first one out
> View attachment 194966


Hello, Jay! 
nice and warm and humid ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Jay!
> nice and warm and humid ?


She says hi as she shuffles her way outside for some grass
Here's a picture of my gift


The famous white box


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> She says hi as she shuffles her way outside for some grass
> Here's a picture of my gift
> View attachment 194977
> 
> The famous white box


It is indeed very, very white.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very quiet tonight.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

I'm on let's play some bagpipes to wake everyone !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> I'm on let's play some bagpipes to wake everyone !


Good plan! 
Good evening, Zacariah, nice to see you.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan!
> Good evening, Zacariah, nice to see you.


Goood evening !! Thank you !! 
here is something loud (metal and bagpipes both in one package)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Very quiet tonight.




Gooooood Moooooooorning roommates ! Quiet ? Who or what is quiet ????????????????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Goood evening !! Thank you !!
> here is something loud (metal and bagpipes both in one package)


That'll wake up whoever might be lurking in the corners!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> 
> Gooooood Moooooooorning roommates ! Quiet ? Who or what is quiet ????????????????


Good morning, Sabine, the Cold Dark Room was, but now you and Zacariah have appeared out of the Dark .


----------



## Bee62

The bagpipes done their work ..... to wake me up


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Goood evening !! Thank you !!
> here is something loud (metal and bagpipes both in one package)


GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!!
What is that NOISE??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The bagpipes done their work ..... to wake me up


Even wifey woke up for a second or two, i think.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

welcome @Moozillion with us tonight !


----------



## Moozillion

I know many Scots are proud of their bagpipes, but OW! OW! OW!!!!
I've never been a fan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!!
> What is that NOISE??!?!


Zacariah playing the bagpipes seems to have awoken a few people.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> welcome @Moozillion with us tonight !


Greetings, Zachariah!!!! Glad to have you with us. I even forgive you for inflicting the bagpipes on us!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zacariah playing the bagpipes seems to have awoken a few people.


The bagpipes certainly woke my 3 cat's- I think they're afraid someone has stepped on another cat's tail!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I know many Scots are proud of their bagpipes, but OW! OW! OW!!!!
> I've never been a fan.


Zac and I got bagpipe keyrings in our cards from John. 
wifey refused to let me play the bagpipes at our wedding.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Bea.


Good evening, ccl Bee! 
But surely it's either very late or VERY early for you, in Germany?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The bagpipes certainly woke my 3 cat's- I think they're afraid someone has stepped on another cat's tail!!!!


I think I may have stepped on the snow leopards tail.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zac and I got bagpipe keyrings in our cards from John.
> wifey refused to let me play the bagpipes at our wedding.


Gosh- all this time I thought John LIKED you!!!! 
Wifey is a wise and classy woman!


----------



## Bee62

Yes it`s late or early ... in the morning. It`s 2:30 AM. I´m a night owl !


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Zachariah!!!! Glad to have you with us. I even forgive you for inflicting the bagpipes on us!


HAHAHHA thank God ! well it seems like it works ! Thank you it feels great in here ! ah I loved the cookies they taste delicious !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gosh- all this time I thought John LIKED you!!!!
> Wifey is a wise and classy woman!


Her main objection was that i can't play the bagpipes.
Most unfair.


----------



## Moozillion

I somehow expected more Americans in here in the evenings. For me, it's about 7:30 pm. Let's see: for Ed in Florida it's 8:30; but for Yvonne and the other California crowd it's only 5:30!  Hmmmm...I wonder if they have friends and activities OTHER than the Tortoise Forum...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes it`s late or early ... in the morning. It`s 2:30 AM. I´m a night owl !


Twit Twoo! 
Me, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> HAHAHHA thank God ! well it seems like it works ! Thank you it feels great in here ! ah I loved the cookies they taste delicious !


Yep, they were yummmyyyyyy!


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, Adam! Today was another "first" for me! For this month's lunch, my friends all voted to meet at the Tea Room, again! I ordered a cheese and fruit board for the table and it included Branston pickle! Seems like a sort of chutney? I liked it a lot but the others thought it looked funny...


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> Hmmmm...I wonder if they have friends and activities OTHER than the Tortoise Forum...



This should be forbidden


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> Gosh- all this time I thought John LIKED you!!!!
> Wifey is a wise and classy woman!


HAHHAHAHA Wifey is indeed wise and classy xD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I somehow expected more Americans in here in the evenings. For me, it's about 7:30 pm. Let's see: for Ed in Florida it's 8:30; but for Yvonne and the other California crowd it's only 5:30!  Hmmmm...I wonder if they have friends and activities OTHER than the Tortoise Forum...


Yup, anyone would think they had a life.
And where's Noel ?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Yes it`s late or early ... in the morning. It`s 2:30 AM. I´m a night owl !


WOW!!!! I need more sleep than that!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, they were yummmyyyyyy!


So glad you all enjoyed them! 
It makes me very happy when people enjoy my cooking!  I am very lucky that hubby likes anything I make.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> WOW!!!! I need more sleep than that!



You don`t know how long I will sleep this morning ....


----------



## Bee62

Hello Linhdan !


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello!!


hellooooo and welcome ! you need to listen to the bagpipes before joining HAHAHHA ( kidding ) welcome welcome !


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello!!


Hi, Lindhan! 
How's the weather in Maryland? Any snow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Adam! Today was another "first" for me! For this month's lunch, my friends all voted to meet at the Tea Room, again! I ordered a cheese and fruit board for the table and it included Branston pickle! Seems like a sort of chutney? I liked it a lot but the others thought it looked funny...


We say, "Bring Out The Branston ! "
It's yummy in cheese and pickle sarnies. 
I get it in Spain.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> So glad you all enjoyed them!
> It makes me very happy when people enjoy my cooking!  I am very lucky that hubby likes anything I make.


Thank you ! yes they were epic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> This should be forbidden


Indeed, I believe there is a law about this.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We say, "Bring Out The Branston ! "
> It's yummy in cheese and pickle sarnies.
> I get it in Spain.


The Tea Room sells it, along with other English goodies.  I was annoyed that they don't often have the McVitties Digestive Biscuits in stock, but then found them at The International Market near my home!


----------



## Moozillion

Zachariah: do you have a tortoise of your own?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> HAHHAHAHA Wifey is indeed wise and classy xD


She agrees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello!!


 Good evening, Linhdan, how are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> Zachariah: do you have a tortoise of your own?


No, Sadly I don't ! but on the other hand I visit Tidgy every week


----------



## Bee62

I like it to be here in the tortoise forum. There is always action ...
I am also registered in a german tortoise forum. Yesterday I posted an update in my own sully thread. But no one did answer. Some Germans are as stubborn as their torts ....
But I am not !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The Tea Room sells it, along with other English goodies.  I was annoyed that they don't often have the McVitties Digestive Biscuits in stock, but then found them at The International Market near my home!


Yes, even our supermarket here does those, thankfully.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> No, Sadly I don't ! but on the other hand I visit Tidgy every week


That works well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> No, Sadly I don't ! but on the other hand I visit Tidgy every week


Indeed. 
And today she pooped specially for you!


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Bee62 said:


> I like it to be here in the tortoise forum. There is alsway action ...
> I am also registered in a german tortoise forum. Yesterday I posted an update in my own sully thread. But no one did answer. Some Germans are as stubborn as their torts ....
> But I am not !


are there any species (or sub-species) that are exclusive to Germany and they don't have in other neighbouring countries ?


----------



## Moozillion

My phone charge is getting low, and I need to go clean up the kitchen, but I will be back in about a half hour!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I like it to be here in the tortoise forum. There is always action ...
> I am also registered in a german tortoise forum. Yesterday I posted an update in my own sully thread. But no one did answer. Some Germans are as stubborn as their torts ....
> But I am not !


This is the best and only one for me. 
Do you have a thread in our Sulcata Forum ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> And today she pooped specially for you!


Ha ha ha!!!!  "Lucky" Zachariah!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My phone charge is getting low, and I need to go clean up the kitchen, but I will be back in about a half hour!


Not see you in a bit, Bea.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy- hebdomal-vis said


> are there any species (or sub-species) that exclusive to Germany that they don't have on other neighbouring countries ?



So sorry, but I do not understand your question.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy- hebdomal-vis said
> 
> 
> So sorry, but I do not understand your question.


oh I meant do you have any special German tortoises ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> This is the best and only one for me.
> Do you have a thread in our Sulcata Forum ?



No, I have no thread in our Sulcata Forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy- hebdomal-vis said
> 
> 
> So sorry, but I do not understand your question.


He means are there torts unique to Germany.
Or native tortoises.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy- hebdomal-vis said


> oh I meant do you have any special German tortoises ?


Now I understand 
I have three sulcata tortoises and two redfoot tortoises. ( Look at my signature )


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

aah @Bee62 I love the names of your torts !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> No, I have no thread in our Sulcata Forum.


Oh, you should start one.
You'll get plenty of responses here.
Half our American members have Sulcatas.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Sabine. Adam and Bea I hope you have a great evening ! I must go get some sleep now . school tmrw . Cheers everyone !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Sabine. Adam and Bea I hope you have a great evening ! I must go get some sleep now . school tmrw . Cheers everyone !


Nos da, Zacariah, see you tomorrow.
Sleep well and no playing the bagpipes at 8 am; please.


----------



## Bee62

> Oh, you should start one.
> You'll get plenty of responses here.
> Half our American members have Sulcatas.



That´s why I`m here  To learn about my torts. And since I have been registered here I have learned a lot ! In Germany only a few people have the knowledge about these torts.
What should I write in an own thread ? I could describe the developement of my torts. Upload pictures of them. But the knowledge I got from this forum.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Zacariah. 
Nice that you like the names of my tortoises. See you tomorrow again ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That´s why I`m here  To learn about my torts. And since I have been registered here I have learned a lot ! In Germany only a few people have the knowledge about these torts.
> What should I write in an own thread ? I could describe the developement of my torts. Upload pictures of them. But the knowledge I got from this forum.


Yes ,development, but mostly it would be nice to just post pictures.
And then people would ask you what they wanted to know or post advice. 
I think there's a sulcata photos thread.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Sabine. Adam and Bea I hope you have a great evening ! I must go get some sleep now . school tmrw . Cheers everyone !


So nice of you to drop in, Zachariah!  I look forward to your future visits!


----------



## Moozillion

Hello, again, Adam and cclBee!


----------



## Bee62

Yes. there is a sulcata photo thread but my torts are still babies. But they grow so fast. I got them only 2 months ago, but I can see that they have grown in these 2 months. And when they eat like little elephants I`m happy.
I have read in the forum threads how quickly they can get ill when they are kept wrong and can also die.


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Bee62

Hi Bea, kitchen is clean?


----------



## Moozillion

I over winter Elsa just as you do Tidgy, Adam. This morning's breakfast was a nice handful of sow thistle, Mazuri with pureed pumpkin and opuntia chips in it, cucumber and a late season hibiscus blossom! Elsa SPECIFICALLY like the RED hibiscus: NOT orange, NOT yellow and NOT purple, thank you very much!!!  Only the RED!!!!! Now it looks like I have TWO picky eaters!!!!! 


Elsa says, "It's a GOOD day to be a tortoise!!!!"


----------



## Bee62

merry everything and happy always...
That`s a wise saying....


----------



## Moozillion

It's as clean as it's going to get tonight!  I should mop, but that will wait until tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> merry everything and happy always...
> That`s a wise saying....


Thank you- I really liked it as soon as I saw it!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hello, again, Adam and cclBee!


Welcome back, Bea.
i'm busy trying to put my DVD collection into some semblance of order.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes. there is a sulcata photo thread but my torts are still babies. But they grow so fast. I got them only 2 months ago, but I can see that they have grown in these 2 months. And when they eat like little elephants I`m happy.
> I have read in the forum threads how quickly they can get ill when they are kept wrong and can also die.


Yep, if they're raised badly, disaster can occur, but if you stick to the care sheets and advice given here, you shouldn't have any problems. 
They're eating well, so they'll grow to half the size of elephants, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 194992


Bah, humbug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 194993


At least it isn't a coiled bulb!


----------



## Bee62

Elsa says, "It's a GOOD day to be a tortoise!!!!" 

Wow Elsa looks fine. And I believe that she thought that this is a good day to be a tort !
What a lovely picture ! 
You over winter her ? If you would write this in the german tortoise forum, the members would "kill" you..... 
But I understand you. I have had two greek tortoises as I was a child. They never hibernate. They lived free in our house. Many happy years. Up to the day when my mother used poisen against ants in the house. My mom did not know that the poison would kill the torts, but it did and one died. Very sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I over winter Elsa just as you do Tidgy, Adam. This morning's breakfast was a nice handful of sow thistle, Mazuri with pureed pumpkin and opuntia chips in it, cucumber and a late season hibiscus blossom! Elsa SPECIFICALLY like the RED hibiscus: NOT orange, NOT yellow and NOT purple, thank you very much!!!  Only the RED!!!!! Now it looks like I have TWO picky eaters!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elsa says, "It's a GOOD day to be a tortoise!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 194994


You are looking gorgeous, Elsa. 
Today, Tidgy ate some pellets, some of her opuntia, lettuce, some chicory and turnip greens. 
Plus a tiny bit of sprout!


----------



## Bee62

Sprouts are no good ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sprouts are no good ...


They are fine in moderation as part of a mixed diet.
See http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=681
and http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/nutrientanalysis.htm , particularly the paragraph on Goitrogenic Compounds.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are looking gorgeous, Elsa.
> Today, Tidgy ate some pellets, some of her opuntia, lettuce, some chicory and turnip greens.
> Plus a tiny bit of sprout!


Elsa is asleep, but I know she appreciates your compliment...she loves ALL compliments!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Elsa is asleep, but I know she appreciates your compliment...she loves ALL compliments!!!


Tidgy also asleep, of course, but she's just the same.


----------



## Moozillion

Since my pumpkin scones have been so well received, I'm now looking up Orange Cardamom Scone recipes!!! Hubby loves cardamom! I understand cardamom Christmas cookies are popular in Germany, is that correct cclBee?
And I'm guessing it's pretty common in Morocco, Adam?


----------



## Moozillion

I may be signing off shortly to continue my recipe search! 
But will pop in again before turning in for the night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since my pumpkin scones have been so well received, I'm now looking up Orange Cardamom Scone recipes!!! Hubby loves cardamom! I understand cardamom Christmas cookies are popular in Germany, is that correct cclBee?
> And I'm guessing it's pretty common in Morocco, Adam?


Yes, but usually used her for desserts and especially with meat dishes. 
wifey always has it in stock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I may be signing off shortly to continue my recipe search!
> But will pop in again before turning in for the night!


I should be about for about an hour.
If not, good night, Bea and sleep well. 
wifey's going through recipes as we speak.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> [/Qcardamom Christmas cookies are popular in Germany, is that correct cclBee?UOTE]
> 
> I don`t know. I never eat Christmas cookies with Cardomom.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam and Bea, I say good night to you. It was nice to talk with you but ....
It`s 4:15 and I have to go to sleep.
Hope we soon read us again.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam and Bea, I say good night to you. It was nice to talk with you but ....
> It`s 4:15 and I have to go to sleep.
> Hope we soon read us again.
> Good night.


Sleep well, Bee, I won't be much longer, myself. 
Have a good night and hopefully chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, cclBee! 

Good night, Adam!  Dream sweet dreams of echinoderms!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, cclBee!
> 
> Good night, Adam!  Dream sweet dreams of echinoderms!


Now that's more like it! 
Especially stem group echinoderms! 
I hope so. 
And sweet dreams of parcel opening to you, Bea.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Since my pumpkin scones have been so well received, I'm now looking up Orange Cardamom Scone recipes!!! Hubby loves cardamom! I understand cardamom Christmas cookies are popular in Germany, is that correct cclBee?
> And I'm guessing it's pretty common in Morocco, Adam?


 Oh, I never thought about making scones? Is it hard?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I never thought about making scones? Is it hard?


Evening, Kathy, think you just missed Bea. 
If English scones are the same thing as American scones; it's easy, even I do it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night Roommates! 
And we wake up to it being only a week to Christmas!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I never thought about making scones? Is it hard?


Not hard at all!  Very similar to making biscuits from scratch.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Not hard at all!  Very similar to making biscuits from scratch.



I looked on Pinterest. I may try a batch for Christmas.


----------



## Momof4

Good night!!!
Oh, I received your postcard Adam!!
Loved it, thank you!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Goood evening !! Thank you !!
> here is something loud (metal and bagpipes both in one package)


Oh my! So much noise here last night! Thank Turkish Airlines for the earplugs!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> No, Sadly I don't ! but on the other hand I visit Tidgy every week


Sorry to have missed you, Tidgy's Uncle!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy- hebdomal-vis said
> 
> Now I understand
> I have three sulcata tortoises and two redfoot tortoises. ( Look at my signature )


Can't see your signature, unfortunately.  I'm in the App-user minority.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 194993


That was me just this October!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I over winter Elsa just as you do Tidgy, Adam. This morning's breakfast was a nice handful of sow thistle, Mazuri with pureed pumpkin and opuntia chips in it, cucumber and a late season hibiscus blossom! Elsa SPECIFICALLY like the RED hibiscus: NOT orange, NOT yellow and NOT purple, thank you very much!!!  Only the RED!!!!! Now it looks like I have TWO picky eaters!!!!!
> 
> 
> Elsa says, "It's a GOOD day to be a tortoise!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 194994


Elsa is a beauty, Bea! There was a calendar entry with the RED hibiscus -- was it her? It's actually a really good picture with the dry blades leading the eye to the central focus of the shot. 
I have an Elsa too! She's the all-you-can-eat type.


----------



## Kristoff

Oh, I'm talking to sleeping roommates. How impolite of me.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. 

Daughter and I just tucked into a very tasty full English (bacon, egg, sausage, mushrooms, tomato and baked beans) with toast, coffee and orange juice. 

Buxton on a very quiet Sunday morning


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Daughter and I just tucked into a very tasty full English (bacon, egg, sausage, mushrooms, tomato and baked beans) with toast, coffee and orange juice.
> 
> Buxton on a very quiet Sunday morning
> View attachment 195002


I notice bacon comes first 
Good morning, Linda. Hope you enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I notice bacon comes first
> Good morning, Linda. Hope you enjoy your Sunday!


Good morning Lena. The bacon was particularly good - thickly sliced back bacon; the best cut with little fat 

We'll be heading off on the journey home shortly. The weather is clear and bright here; I hope the fog has cleared down south


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all . 

just popping in to open today's door... serches for 18

....


ahaha!!! it's postman pat! 




happy sunday


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all .
> 
> just popping in to open today's door... serches for 18
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> ahaha!!! it's postman pat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sunday


Happy Sunday John. Excellent choice for the day... a new cultural experience for our non-British friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good night!!!
> Oh, I received your postcard Adam!!
> Loved it, thank you!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you can read it, that' a bonus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I'm talking to sleeping roommates. How impolite of me.


You never know who's listening! 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Daughter and I just tucked into a very tasty full English (bacon, egg, sausage, mushrooms, tomato and baked beans) with toast, coffee and orange juice.
> 
> Buxton on a very quiet Sunday morning
> View attachment 195002


Very pretty.
And you can't beat a full English.
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all .
> 
> just popping in to open today's door... serches for 18
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> ahaha!!! it's postman pat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sunday


I love this ad.
And I love this Ad, too.
Good afternoon, John.
Suffering today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey, it was quiet in here this morning, Sunday morning lie-ins and hangovers, I guess. 
I've been doing some dusting this morning, but some of the residents are hiding, so if anyone sees a stray hedgehog or armadillo, give them a quick wipe down, please.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, it was quiet in here this morning, Sunday morning lie-ins and hangovers, I guess.
> I've been doing some dusting this morning, but some of the residents are hiding, so if anyone sees a stray hedgehog or armadillo, give them a quick wipe down, please.


I think you've scared everyone away with your ardor for cleaning this place. Some of us (not me, of course, oh no!) might be afraid you're going to give us chores. 

Afternoon, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think you've scared everyone away with your ardor for cleaning this place. Some of us (not me, of course, oh no!) might be afraid you're going to give us chores.
> 
> Afternoon, Adam!


Always do the cleaning before Christmas.
Help is welcome but not obligatory.


----------



## Kristoff

Been to a circus show today.


Daughter is the little thing holding the tail. 
I didn't do any holding but I'm exhausted!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always do the cleaning before Christmas.
> Help is welcome but not obligatory.


Phew.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I looked on Pinterest. I may try a batch for Christmas.


COOL!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Phew.


Ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> COOL!!!


Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Elsa is a beauty, Bea! There was a calendar entry with the RED hibiscus -- was it her? It's actually a really good picture with the dry blades leading the eye to the central focus of the shot.
> I have an Elsa too! She's the all-you-can-eat type.
> View attachment 195001


Yes! YES!!!! That was Elsa's picture!
I thought it was a good one, too!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Daughter and I just tucked into a very tasty full English (bacon, egg, sausage, mushrooms, tomato and baked beans) with toast, coffee and orange juice.
> 
> Buxton on a very quiet Sunday morning
> View attachment 195002


It looks LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It looks LOVELY!!!!


But rather damp and chilly.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, it was quiet in here this morning, Sunday morning lie-ins and hangovers, I guess.
> I've been doing some dusting this morning, but some of the residents are hiding, so if anyone sees a stray hedgehog or armadillo, give them a quick wipe down, please.


Well, I tried to dust some of the hedgehogs, but my dust cloth snagged on one's quills and she toddled off, into the Dark. So if you see what looks like an EXTREMELY short ghost, it's not-it's just a hedgehog under a dust cloth. Please try and retrieve it for me. Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I tried to dust some of the hedgehogs, but my dust cloth snagged on one's quills and she toddled off, into the Dark. So if you see what looks like an EXTREMELY short ghost, it's not-it's just a hedgehog under a dust cloth. Please try and retrieve it for me. Thanks.


I'll keep an eye out.
Not that it helps much in the Dark.
Thanks for trying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Busy cleaning Tidgy's chess set now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel. 
Having a nice relaxing Sunday ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Having a nice relaxing Sunday ?


Morning Adam
I am. 
I just got back from having breakfast with some friends. I also added an air stone to my tank. 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> I am.
> I just got back from having breakfast with some friends. I also added an air stone to my tank.
> How are you?


Good, Zacariah is here to play Christmas games! 
But then i've got lots of cleaning to do.
Which is fine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, Zacariah is here to play Christmas games!
> But then i've got lots of cleaning to do.
> Which is fine.


That's splendid!
 I usually don't mind cleaning


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, it was quiet in here this morning, Sunday morning lie-ins and hangovers, I guess.
> I've been doing some dusting this morning, but some of the residents are hiding, so if anyone sees a stray hedgehog or armadillo, give them a quick wipe down, please.


Some of us have been on a journey. Set off at 10am. Finally home with a cup of tea and a pile of exciting looking post


----------



## JoesMum

Thank you John, Sabine, Linhdan and Ed (@ZEROPILOT, @Linhdan Nguyen, @Bee62 and @johnandjade) for your lovely messages and cards!

It is so lovely to get surprise post... including noisy bagpipes whose rattling has had JoesDad mystified 

Many thanks to all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Some of us have been on a journey. Set off at 10am. Finally home with a cup of tea and a pile of exciting looking post


Ah, yes, a few days of post. 
Glad you're back safely, sounds like the trip went well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 195029
> 
> Thank you John, Sabine, Linhdan and Ed (@ZEROPILOT, @Linhdan Nguyen, @Bee62 and @johnandjade) for your lovely messages and cards!
> 
> It is so lovely to get surprise post... including noisy bagpipes whose rattling has had JoesDad mystified
> 
> Many thanks to all


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lovely!


----------



## Moozillion

It's a chilly, rainy day here. I strongly suspect there is a nap in my near future...


----------



## johnandjade

good evening all, 1830 finally feeling a bit more human!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's a chilly, rainy day here. I strongly suspect there is a nap in my near future...


Careful, I have cleaned the corners, so most of the armadillos are wandering about somewhere and the corners may still be damp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening all, 1830 finally feeling a bit more human!


Good evening, John.
Glad to have you back in the land of the living.
Not sure I ever feel entirely human which is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> Glad to have you back in the land of the living.
> Not sure I even feel entirely human which is no necessarily a bad thing.




good evening adam. i'm not quite there yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening adam. i'm not quite there yet


Serves you right! 
Did you get a PM from Zac ?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evening adam. i'm not quite there yet


Neither is my son. His drunken snapchat of chicken and lucozade at 03:34 on Saturday was an indication of the hangover to come. He's very subdued still.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Serves you right!
> Did you get a PM from Zac ?


I did


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawns,rubs eyes*
Boy, it's good to see everyone again


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> *yawns,rubs eyes*
> Boy, it's good to see everyone again


* waves*

How are you doing today Noël?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Serves you right!
> Did you get a PM from Zac ?




i did. have still to reply


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *yawns,rubs eyes*
> Boy, it's good to see everyone again


By faint jellyfish light, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I did


Splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i did. have still to reply


Marvelous.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> * waves*
> 
> How are you doing today Noël?


Hi Linda
*waves back*
I'm good. 
How are you?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Linda
> *waves back*
> I'm good.
> How are you?


Very tired. Driving always takes it out of me. Still I'm home now. A glass of wine now to wind down and I'll sleep well tonight


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Very tired. Driving always takes it out of me. Still I'm home now. A glass of wine now to wind down and I'll sleep well tonight


It's always good to be home. 
Your trip looked like fun. Your pictures were beautiful


----------



## JoesMum

It occurs to me that I post pictures when I travel, but I take my home area for granted. 

Maybe I should post some postcards of of my locality when I get chance. Perhaps other roomies could do likewise?


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> It occurs to me that I post pictures when I travel, but I take my home area for granted.
> 
> Maybe I should post some postcards of of my locality when I get chance. Perhaps other roomies could do likewise?


I like that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It occurs to me that I post pictures when I travel, but I take my home area for granted.
> 
> Maybe I should post some postcards of of my locality when I get chance. Perhaps other roomies could do likewise?


Jolly good idea.
John posts his quite often, but the rest of us could do so as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ALERT!
Massive sneeze attack! 
Golly!
Too much dust up my poor nose.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ALERT!
> Massive sneeze attack!
> Golly!
> Too much dust up my poor nose.


Bless you!
*hands Adam a tissue*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Bless you!
> *hands Adam a tissue*


AaaaaaTTTCCCHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you , Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> AaaaaaTTTCCCHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you , Noel.


*hands Adam the whole tissue box*
You're welcome


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *hands Adam the whole tissue box*
> You're welcome


Thanks again.
I am enjoying the dusting so much I am now out in the garden, in the dark, dusting the flowers.


----------



## Pearly

Hey Kids! Everyone ready for the Holidays? I am not NOT ready for Christmas here at all. And this weather!!! It was almost 80F late afternoon then the crazy wind started blowing and over period of couple hrs temps dropped to 37f!!!! Brrrrrr! Stay warm ya'll❤ and one of these days I'll catch up with this thread


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Everyone ready for the Holidays? I am not NOT ready for Christmas here at all. And this weather!!! It was almost 80F late afternoon then the crazy wind started blowing and over period of couple hrs temps dropped to 37f!!!! Brrrrrr! Stay warm ya'll❤ and one of these days I'll catch up with this thread


Hello, Cousin! 
Nice to see you as always. 
Bit cold even here at the moment. 
Hope you get prepared and hope to see you before Christmas.
If not, have a great one!


----------



## Bee62

Hello ! Back and well slept and ready for any nonsense !
Who is here ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello ! Back and well slept and ready for any nonsense !
> Who is here ?


I am, but only just. It's 10pm and I am very tired. I'm just tidying up before turning in for the night.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Linda. 
Did I actually thank you already for the beautiful Christmas card? I do not think so. That`s why I want to do it right now.
The photos are so great ! The whole Joe`s family ! Thank you for that very personal card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello ! Back and well slept and ready for any nonsense !
> Who is here ?


I'm here! 
Good evening Bee! 
Just having a shower with my writing desk.


----------



## Bee62

How can you have had a shower with a writing desk ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How can you have had a shower with a writing desk ?


It needed cleaning.
I have a walk in shower room, so i took it in with me.


----------



## Bee62

So it must be very small. I had never taken a shower desk in the writing room to clean it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So it must be very small. I had never taken a shower desk in the writing room to clean it


Yes, writing desk is rather a grand term for a small table I do my writing on.


----------



## Bee62

Wow ? Have you seen this ? I think the meerkats annoy the snowleopard. What a luck for them that she only eats carrots !


----------



## Bee62

Adam, are you watching TV ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow ? Have you seen this ? I think the meerkats annoy the snowleopard. What a luck for them that she only eats carrots !


Seen what ?
It's Dark in here.
Those pesky meerkats annoy everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, are you watching TV ?


Just watched a cooking show with wifey.
Now a bit of "Love Actually" . 
*But I'm not really paying much attention. *


----------



## Bee62

Ok, that`s why your answers
take so long until they arrive....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ok, that`s why your answers
> take so long until they arrive....


Indeed.
But i'm also dusting and posting advice and stuff on other threads.


----------



## Bee62

Oh, Multitasking ! I understand !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, Multitasking ! I understand !


And trying to be nice to wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, Multitasking ! I understand !


And another little piece of plaster fell down in the room next door, so just cleaned that up.


----------



## Bee62

Thats the most important thing of all ( beeing nice to wifey ).
Please greet wifey from me. Best wishes from Germany.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

She says "hello" back.
Tidgy would but she's fast asleep.


----------



## Bee62

I may have a short break. All evening routine: Let the dogs out for pee and poop. Afterwards drying muddy paws. Clean the water bowls of the torts....
Be back soon, if you like....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I may have a short break. All evening routine: Let the dogs out for pee and poop. Afterwards drying muddy paws. Clean the water bowls of the torts....
> Be back soon, if you like....


Yup, that'd be good. 
I'm now going to watch the Doctor Who episode of the day, "The Green Death" episode 4.


----------



## Bee62

Back ! But not for long. Today I had to get up earlier than yesterday
Unfortunately
If you want to watch Doctor Who without beeing disturbed we can chat in the evening today.
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Back ! But not for long. Today I had to get up earlier than yesterday
> Unfortunately
> If you want to watch Doctor Who without beeing disturbed we can chat in the evening today.
> .


Just finished the episode.
Now watching it with a commentary.
Can chat while watching.


----------



## Bee62

I`m searching for a new digicam. 
It should not cost so much. What a difficult work to surf through the offers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`m searching for a new digicam.
> It should not cost so much. What a difficult work to surf through the offers.


I know nothing about such things, i'm afraid.. 
Is that a camera for your computer ?
Mine has a camera built in, but it isn't very good.
But wifey's phone takes wonderful pictures.


----------



## Bee62

No, not a camera for my computer. Just a camera like the one in wifeys phone, but without the phone ...
To take pictures of my torts, my cats, my dogs.... and... everything I enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, not a camera for my computer. Just a camera like the one in wifeys phone, but without the phone ...
> To take pictures of my torts, my cats, my dogs.... and... everything I enjoy.


I haven't had a camera for about 30 years.
I guess the technology has moved on a bit.


----------



## Bee62

> I haven't had a camera for about 30 years.
> I guess the technology has moved on a bit.



Shure ... A little bit .....

Puhhh, there are so many cameras. I think my head / brain burns.
I think I go to bed. Hope I have no nightmare with digi cams....

Wish you a good night. Give Tidgy tomorrow a big kiss from me and a goodie ( something delicious for a tort ).
I`m glad write you tomorrow again.
Good night Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Shure ... A little bit .....
> 
> Puhhh, there are so many cameras. I think my head / brain burns.
> I think I go to bed. Hope I have no nightmare with digi cams....
> 
> Wish you a good night. Give Tidgy tomorrow a big kiss from me and a goodie ( something delicious for a tort ).
> I`m glad write you tomorrow again.
> Good night Adam.


Good night Sabine.
I think i'll be dreaming of dusting the roof. 
i'll try to think of a suitable treat for Tidgy.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Goodnight all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Goodnight all!


Night, night, Bea! 
See you tomorrow, so to speak.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Bea!
> See you tomorrow, so to speak.


Good night, Adam! 
Dream sweet dreams of crinoids!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Dream sweet dreams of crinoids!


Ha de ha.
My favourites.
(and their extinct relatives.)
I rarely remember my dreams, but i do know they're mostly good.
Do you remember yours ?
Are they good ones ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, off to bed to dream of dusting.
Tomorrow I will be cleaning my TV.
And bringing down the Christmas tree for assembly. 
Night night Roommates. 
Sleep well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone


Good evening? 
Oh dear. Are you still up or already up? 
Good time of the day, Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good evening?
> Oh dear. Are you still up or already up?
> Good time of the day, Noel!


Hi Lena
I'm up already 
I'm working:/
How are you?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena
> I'm up already
> I'm working:/
> How are you?


Good morning Noël and Lena. Good morning roomies 

I have a load of laundry in the machine already. 

The big job of the day is to move the rest of my stuff back into my bedroom. We had the decorator in painting it and he finished after I left for Mum's. JoesDad moved most things back, but wisely left my stuff for me to put in the right places!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning, i'm still suffering 

just enough energy to open door 19.. 







i may sneek away from work early


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Linda!
Good morning, John!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena
> I'm up already
> I'm working:/
> How are you?


I hope you have good coffee to accompany you 
A few chores and phone calls for me, but I really have to do some writing today.


----------



## Kristoff

My first order of business for today was to (a) come here:


(b) wait for my village people to send their canisters of olives and buckets of tangerines to relatives in less fertile areas, and
(c) wish my postcards bon voyage


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël and Lena. Good morning roomies
> 
> I have a load of laundry in the machine already.
> 
> The big job of the day is to move the rest of my stuff back into my bedroom. We had the decorator in painting it and he finished after I left for Mum's. JoesDad moved most things back, but wisely left my stuff for me to put in the right places!


Good Morning Linda
Yay!
On the new paint job


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning, i'm still suffering
> ...
> i may sneek away from work early


Oh dear 

It sounds like a quiet week and early nights are in order so you can enjoy next weekend


----------



## Kristoff

@Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis
Dear Tidgy's Uncle, when you receive your card (sent to Adam's household), I'd like to make a quick explanation as to why I thought of sending you _that_ one. It's less random than it may look!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies, hope you're all well  

time to find out how much i embarrassed myself and get a slagging (made fun of)


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies, hope you're all well
> 
> time to find out how much i embarrassed myself and get a slagging (made fun of)


If you've got this far without having it all over the internet, hopefully the ribbing won't be too bad? Fingers crossed!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning, i'm still suffering
> 
> just enough energy to open door 19..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may sneek away from work early


Morning John 
Feel better


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies, hope you're all well
> 
> time to find out how much i embarrassed myself and get a slagging (made fun of)


John, I thought about you when I saw this: https://twitter.com/crazyinrussia/status/810285335917842432 A Russian hat to keep you warm, though I seem to remember you're not much of a cat person 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> If you've got this far without having it all over the internet, hopefully the ribbing won't be too bad? Fingers crossed!




i'm sure i had my bum out


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> Feel better




morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> John, I thought about you when I saw this: https://twitter.com/crazyinrussia/status/810285335917842432 A Russian hat to keep you warm, though I seem to remember you're not much of a cat person
> Hope you feel better soon!




morning lena 

maby i could try this with fido?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> morning lena
> 
> maby i could try this with fido?


 
Er... Maybe we can talk about cold- vs warm-blooded when you're better tomorrow?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i'm sure i had my bum out


Ah! Hopefully no photographic evidence where you can be positively IDed


----------



## johnandjade

my taxi back to train station


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> (Tiptoes over to her TORTOISE, and looks closely to see if any tape edges are curled up...)


Santa used 10 feet of tape on that one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I somehow expected more Americans in here in the evenings. For me, it's about 7:30 pm. Let's see: for Ed in Florida it's 8:30; but for Yvonne and the other California crowd it's only 5:30!  Hmmmm...I wonder if they have friends and activities OTHER than the Tortoise Forum...


That would be yes for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's very warm this morning. Hot even.
It was a pretty uneventful weekend.
My refrigerator started having ice maker issues about a month ago with the line freezing up. the defroster mechanism for the ice maker line went out and now there is a sheet of ice inside the bottom of the freezer from the water dispenser leaking inside the door and dripping out the bottom into the freezer.
parts of the water mechanism have also frozen and cracked. So now I have the water to the "fridge turned off.
I've already had to replace the compressor fan on this mechanical turd twice. So now I'll be shopping for another "fridge. Just not one made by SAMSUNG.
I just hate working on things around the house on my days off and something is always broken.
So, A good weekend overall.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's very warm this morning. Hot even.
> It was a pretty uneventful weekend.
> My refrigerator started having ice maker issues about a month ago with the line freezing up. the defroster mechanism for the ice maker line went out and now there is a sheet of ice inside the bottom of the freezer from the water dispenser leaking inside the door and dripping out the bottom into the freezer.
> parts of the water mechanism have also frozen and cracked. So now I have the water to the "fridge turned off.
> I've already had to replace the compressor fan on this mechanical turd twice. So now I'll be shopping for another "fridge. Just not one made by SAMSUNG.
> I just hate working on things around the house on my days off and something is always broken.


Good morning, Ed! Sorry about your things breaking down. Just last week we had to keep our neighbor's food in our fridge coz their was out of order, and we also washed their clothes coz their washing machine broke down as well. True story. 
Hope you have a great day nevertheless!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It looks to be @Cowboy_Ken s
Birthday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Ed! Sorry about your things breaking down. Just last week we had to keep our neighbor's food in our fridge coz their was out of order, and we also washed their clothes coz their washing machine broke down as well. True story.
> Hope you have a great day nevertheless!


The clothes washer was the gripe a few weeks ago.
Yes. Things are pretty good when there is so little to whine about.
Thanks.
You have a nice day too.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Shure ... A little bit .....
> 
> Puhhh, there are so many cameras. I think my head / brain burns.
> I think I go to bed. Hope I have no nightmare with digi cams....
> 
> Wish you a good night. Give Tidgy tomorrow a big kiss from me and a goodie ( something delicious for a tort ).
> I`m glad write you tomorrow again.
> Good night Adam.


Good morning, Bee! What sort of camera are you looking for? DSLR or a good point-and-shoot?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks to be @Cowboy_Ken s
> Birthday


Happy birthday @Cowboy_Ken!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's very warm this morning. Hot even.
> It was a pretty uneventful weekend.
> My refrigerator started having ice maker issues about a month ago with the line freezing up. the defroster mechanism for the ice maker line went out and now there is a sheet of ice inside the bottom of the freezer from the water dispenser leaking inside the door and dripping out the bottom into the freezer.
> parts of the water mechanism have also frozen and cracked. So now I have the water to the "fridge turned off.
> I've already had to replace the compressor fan on this mechanical turd twice. So now I'll be shopping for another "fridge. Just not one made by SAMSUNG.
> I just hate working on things around the house on my days off and something is always broken.
> So, A good weekend overall.



morning ed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks to be @Cowboy_Ken s
> Birthday




happy birthday cowboy!!


----------



## johnandjade

we are all suffering today. just had a bucket of KFC, hopefully do the job


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> we are all suffering today. just had a bucket of KFC, hopefully do the job


Hopefully their memories are as vague as yours then


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed


Morning, John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> we are all suffering today. just had a bucket of KFC, hopefully do the job


Works for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
Hope your work is going well and quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good evening?
> Oh dear. Are you still up or already up?
> Good time of the day, Noel!


Good afternoon, Lena.
i've been cleaning again all morning.
Just stopped for a break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël and Lena. Good morning roomies
> 
> I have a load of laundry in the machine already.
> 
> The big job of the day is to move the rest of my stuff back into my bedroom. We had the decorator in painting it and he finished after I left for Mum's. JoesDad moved most things back, but wisely left my stuff for me to put in the right places!


Good afternoon, Linda.
Don't suppose your decorator does ceilings ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning, i'm still suffering
> 
> just enough energy to open door 19..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may sneek away from work early


Good afternoon, John.
Sorry to hear you're still bad.
I recall this happening last year, also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My first order of business for today was to (a) come here:
> View attachment 195087
> 
> (b) wait for my village people to send their canisters of olives and buckets of tangerines to relatives in less fertile areas, and
> (c) wish my postcards bon voyage


Your writing looks nice, from what can be seen of it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> @Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis
> Dear Tidgy's Uncle, when you receive your card (sent to Adam's household), I'd like to make a quick explanation as to why I thought of sending you _that_ one. It's less random than it may look!


I shall pass this on.
(the message, and the card) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm sure i had my bum out



Not again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's very warm this morning. Hot even.
> It was a pretty uneventful weekend.
> My refrigerator started having ice maker issues about a month ago with the line freezing up. the defroster mechanism for the ice maker line went out and now there is a sheet of ice inside the bottom of the freezer from the water dispenser leaking inside the door and dripping out the bottom into the freezer.
> parts of the water mechanism have also frozen and cracked. So now I have the water to the "fridge turned off.
> I've already had to replace the compressor fan on this mechanical turd twice. So now I'll be shopping for another "fridge. Just not one made by SAMSUNG.
> I just hate working on things around the house on my days off and something is always broken.
> So, A good weekend overall.


Good morning, Ed.
Perhaps your TORTOISE gift will be a new fridge. 
Here, a popular make is Arçelik.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks to be @Cowboy_Ken s
> Birthday


It is.
@Cowboy_Ken 
Nearly mentioned it on Zsa Zsa's thread, but it was still a bit early for you.
Happy, Happy birthday, and may you have a special time with special people!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we are all suffering today. just had a bucket of KFC, hopefully do the job


Bleuch! 
That would make me feel worse!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> i've been cleaning again all morning.
> Just stopped for a break.


Good afternoon, Adam! 


Hope you're all well.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Perhaps your TORTOISE gift will be a new fridge.
> Here, a popular make is Arçelik.


As far as I know, it would be beyond the TORTOISE limit.  

Oh my, it's only a few sleeps more and it's Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam!
> View attachment 195099
> 
> Hope you're all well.


Yep very good. 
Just having a play with Tidgy.
You ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> As far as I know, it would be beyond the TORTOISE limit.
> 
> Oh my, it's only a few sleeps more and it's Christmas!


If one were to steal one, it would be allowed. 
Or if it fell off the back of a lorry. 
Or if it were a very small fridge.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If one were to steal one, it would be allowed.
> Or if it fell off the back of a lorry.
> Or if it were a very small fridge.


I hadn't thought about that! Good idea, for next year 
I'm watching the BBC about postal workers' strike in the UK. Hope my postcards will reach Linda and John by Orthodox Christmas.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep very good.
> Just having a play with Tidgy.
> You ?


I managed to do some writing, so I'm very well now. Also been engaged again in the Arts and Crafts movement  with my girl after her school. More Christmas cheer to spread:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I hadn't thought about that! Good idea, for next year
> I'm watching the BBC about postal workers' strike in the UK. Hope my postcards will reach Linda and John by Orthodox Christmas.


Yes, and some airport baggage handlers are striking, too , i think.
One of the reasons for striking is to gain sympathy from the masses.
This is just going to make people sad and angry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Perhaps your TORTOISE gift will be a new fridge.
> Here, a popular make is Arçelik.


Is it made in China?
I bought the Samsung because it did NOT have the horrible Tecumseh compressor. But it has other issues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I managed to do some writing, so I'm very well now. Also been engaged again in the Arts and Crafts movement  with my girl after her school. More Christmas cheer to spread:
> View attachment 195102


How lovely! 
Though I'm not so keen on the still life in the background.
I hate fruit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How many of us have not gotten our TORTOISE yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it made in China?
> I bought the Samsung because it did NOT have the horrible Tecumseh compressor. But it has other issues.


Turkish make.
Don't know about compressors in it. 
Not sure I want my cheese compressed.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely!
> Though I'm not so keen on the still life in the background.
> I hate fruit.


Are you by any chance related to my husband? He claims his aversion to fruit is genetic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us have not gotten our TORTOISE yet?


Just you and half another person's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Are you by any chance related to my husband? He claims his aversion to fruit is genetic.


I say that, too.
So perhaps saying that is also genetic.
In which case we are probably closely related.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it made in China?
> I bought the Samsung because it did NOT have the horrible Tecumseh compressor. But it has other issues.


I have no idea what you're talking about, Ed, but I peeked into my fridge. This is what I found -- if it tells you anything at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How many of us have not gotten our TORTOISE yet?


I have spoken with your TORTOISE , who may, or may not be me, and can assure you that it was posted in plenty of time.
They, or me, also send their apologies.
Just slow in the post, I'm afraid.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I hadn't thought about that! Good idea, for next year
> I'm watching the BBC about postal workers' strike in the UK. Hope my postcards will reach Linda and John by Orthodox Christmas.


The strike is the post office workers. The Post Office business split from the delivery business, Royal Mail, some years ago so deliveries aren't affected and won't be any slower than usual for this time of year


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have spoken with your TORTOISE , who may, or may not be me, and can assure you that it was posted in plenty of time.
> They, or me, also send their apologies.
> Just slow in the post, I'm afraid.


No apology required.
It's out of our hands.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The strike is the post office workers. The Post Office business split from the delivery business, Royal Mail, some years ago so deliveries aren't affected and won't be any slower than usual for this time of year


It's a relief for my poor postcards


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, Ed, but I peeked into my fridge. This is what I found -- if it tells you anything at all
> View attachment 195103


No. Not very helpful.
I usually look for Japanese made components. 
Or American made components with a comprehensive parts warranty.
No Chinese or Mexican parts can be trusted over a long haul.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am now dusting my Doctor Who miniatures with a small paintbrush.
I have painted over 300 of these, some of which I made myself, too.
So it takes a while.






I have another 200 or so to paint.
Another 100 or so to make.
And another 150 odd to buy.
I'll never finish.


----------



## Moozillion

GOOOOD MORNING COLD DARK ROOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

The kitty is eyeing your shelves, Adam! Quickly, close the door!


----------



## Moozillion

Look what I found sleeping in my fuzzy zebra slippers this morning: baby meerkats!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Look what I found sleeping in my fuzzy zebra slippers this morning: baby meerkats!!!
> 
> View attachment 195110


Just don't let them get in, Bea!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I made this one.


----------



## Moozillion

Got a crazy day today- I'll be in and out and round about...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oooooooppppppppssssssssssssss


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Just don't let them get in, Bea!!


They're already in, I'm afraid: I always leave my fuzzy zebra slippers here in the Cold Dark Room so I can keep my toes warm. I think the meerkats have been up to something...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I made this one.
> View attachment 195108
> 
> View attachment 195111


I'm not a Dr Who fan, so can't comment on accuracy, but WOW! Lots of detail went into this one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOOOD MORNING COLD DARK ROOMIES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195109


Good morning, Bea!
is the cat dangling from the wool spider's web ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I made this one.
> View attachment 195108
> 
> View attachment 195111


WOW!!!!! That's downright amazing!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> is the cat dangling from the wool spider's web ?


No, she was on top of the door! When I opened it to come in to the CDR, she leaned down to look me in the eye!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Those Dr. Who figurines are really remarkable, Adam!!! I knew you could buy them, but how in the world do you MAKE them??!?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The kitty is eyeing your shelves, Adam! Quickly, close the door!


Tidgy once bit the Third Doctor's head. 
It does look a bit like a dandelion clock.


----------



## Moozillion

Dashing out for a bit- will be dashing back in again...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Look what I found sleeping in my fuzzy zebra slippers this morning: baby meerkats!!!
> 
> View attachment 195110


Quick! 
Drown them!


----------



## JoesMum

Does anyone want to help me find a mouse? It's in the garage. It's dead. The smell is awful... 

I may be some time


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quick!
> Drown them!


 NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Does anyone want to help me find a mouse? It's in the garage. It's dead. The smell is awful...
> 
> I may be some time


 EWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Does anyone want to help me find a mouse? It's in the garage. It's dead. The smell is awful...
> 
> I may be some time


Any stray cats in the neighborhood that could help? :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm not a Dr Who fan, so can't comment on accuracy, but WOW! Lots of detail went into this one!


Not as much as in this one :




And Tidgy for size comparison.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I made this one.
> View attachment 195108
> 
> View attachment 195111


I know nothing about Dr. Who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Those Dr. Who figurines are really remarkable, Adam!!! I knew you could buy them, but how in the world do you MAKE them??!?!?


Most of the little figures are bought and painted, but some are converted, that is bits added or various figures cut and bent and fixed together. A few are made from various bits and pieces or from modelling putty.
The consoles, and some other bits are very complicated, take months and hundreds of tiny bits of card, paper, plastic sheet and odds and ends i collect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does anyone want to help me find a mouse? It's in the garage. It's dead. The smell is awful...
> 
> I may be some time


Tidgy's sense of smell is incredible.
She can always sniff out the most horrible thing possible, the only bird poop I missed in my clean up, a bit of old rag, a dead insect. 
I'm sure she'd find it in a flash! 
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!


They are Meerkats! 
Imagine several baby Hitler's.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Any stray cats in the neighborhood that could help? :/


I don't think the cats would be interested. They prefer the live ones. This one's been dead a while by the smell of it. Still can't track it down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know nothing about Dr. Who.


About as much as i know about cars and bikes and stuff. 
But it's good that we can share our interests. 
And I hope you can appreciate the detail.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Does anyone want to help me find a mouse? It's in the garage. It's dead. The smell is awful...
> 
> I may be some time




I'll send Misty right over. She's great at finding dead and stinky stuff. She always finds tortoise eggs that have rotted, even though they're under layers of earth. She digs them up and either eats them or rolls in them. I'm sure a dead mouse would be child's play for her nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'll send Misty right over. She's great at finding dead and stinky stuff. She always finds tortoise eggs that have rotted, even though they're under layers of earth. She digs them up and either eats them or rolls in them. I'm sure a dead mouse would be child's play for her nose.


Bet Tidgy would beat her to it. 
Good morning, Yvonne.
Hope Misty's leg's better today.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'll send Misty right over. She's great at finding dead and stinky stuff. She always finds tortoise eggs that have rotted, even though they're under layers of earth. She digs them up and either eats them or rolls in them. I'm sure a dead mouse would be child's play for her nose.


Is Misty a cat, Yvonne? And we still find them adorable, right? 

One of "our" strays would bring me the same dead sparrow as a "gift" for two weeks straight. That included retrieving it from the trash dump and bringing it back to my doorstep every time. Toward the end it was just a wing and the stench permanently attached to it. I still found the cat very sweet. Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Is Misty a cat, Yvonne? And we still find them adorable, right?
> 
> One of "our" strays would bring me the same dead sparrow as a "gift" for two weeks straight. That included retrieving it from the trash dump and bringing it back to my doorstep every time. Toward the end it was just a wing and the stench permanently attached to it. I still found the cat very sweet. Wibble.


A rather beautiful, dark grey dog.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A rather beautiful, dark grey dog.


Oh, we tend to love those too, don't we?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet Tidgy would beat her to it.
> Good morning, Yvonne.
> Hope Misty's leg's better today.



It seems to be better. She's no longer a three-legged dog, but she's still not putting much weight on it. I guess it was just a pulled muscle or something like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It seems to be better. She's no longer a three-legged dog, but she's still not putting much weight on it. I guess it was just a pulled muscle or something like that.


I hope so.
That was the very reason I joined the forum. 
Tidgy soon fully recovered, I very much hope Misty does, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Is Misty a cat, Yvonne? And we still find them adorable, right?
> 
> One of "our" strays would bring me the same dead sparrow as a "gift" for two weeks straight. That included retrieving it from the trash dump and bringing it back to my doorstep every time. Toward the end it was just a wing and the stench permanently attached to it. I still found the cat very sweet. Wibble.



This is Misty, my faithful companion:




I've taken so many pictures of her that she closes her eyes when she knows the flash is going to go off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, we tend to love those too, don't we?


Yup, we do indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A rather beautiful, dark grey dog.


Then again, she could be sort of brown. 
Memory playing tricks again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then again, she could be sort of brown.
> Memory playing tricks again.



Her color is actually referred to as 'fawn,' however, to me it's more red than fawn.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, day over


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, day over



And mine is just beginning. It's 8:38a here and I've dilly dallied here in front of the computer long enough. Time to go out and brave the cold, cruel world. My public (tortoises) awaits!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> And mine is just beginning. It's 8:38a here and I've dilly dallied here in front of the computer long enough. Time to go out and brave the cold, cruel world. My public (tortoises) awaits!!




just gone 1640... i bailed from work early. wrap up and stay toasty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Her color is actually referred to as 'fawn,' however, to me it's more red than fawn.


I'll settle for red/brown/fawn/grey, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo, day over


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A bit early.
Time to drink (not alcohol) and eat a bit, then sleep, I expect.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll settle for red/brown/fawn/grey, i think.



That sounds about right.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds about right.


I've just been wrapping presents for the family seeing as they're all out. Joe's still asleep so he can't spoil secrets either.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A bit early.
> Time to drink (not alcohol) and eat a bit, then sleep, I expect.




quick one (medicinal  ) then yeah, taxi home. i replied to zac, apologised for late reply


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds about right.



misty and the technicolored dream coat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've just been wrapping presents for the family seeing as they're all out. Joe's still asleep so he can't spoil secrets either.


Wrapping for me starts tomorrow or the day after. 
I will lock wifey out of the house and shut Tidgy in a box whilst I'm doing it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quick one (medicinal  ) then yeah, taxi home. i replied to zac, apologised for late reply


I did explain to him what was likely to happen.
He understands.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did explain to him what was likely to happen.
> He understands.




was really nice of him to message


----------



## johnandjade

in other news... my stearing lock arrived 


with no keys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in other news... my stearing lock arrived
> 
> 
> with no keys!


Well, that does mean it's extra secure.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that does mean it's extra secure.




will make a handy chib at least  

chib.. a blunt instrument used as a weapon, also used as a word for a scar. 

i will email them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> will make a handy chib at least
> 
> chib.. a blunt instrument used as a weapon, also used as a word for a scar.
> 
> i will email them.


Amazon ?
Who don't always bother replying ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Amazon ?
> Who don't always bother replying ?




i had trouble before with them... stil haven't recived the card fillers i ordered!! grr!! i called them directly before and got a refund, so will try again. off to buy one from argos now :/ £30 as opposed to the £10 i already paid out already


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Does anyone want to help me find a mouse? It's in the garage. It's dead. The smell is awful...
> 
> I may be some time


Know anyone with a dog?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Know anyone with a dog?




yvonne !!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> i had trouble before with them... stil haven't recived the card fillers i ordered!! grr!! i called them directly before and got a refund, so will try again. off to buy one from argos now :/ £30 as opposed to the £10 i already paid out already



Well, I think your idea of 'card fillers' was a pretty nice one. And I really like mine. I wish I had thought of that. Maybe next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had trouble before with them... stil haven't recived the card fillers i ordered!! grr!! i called them directly before and got a refund, so will try again. off to buy one from argos now :/ £30 as opposed to the £10 i already paid out already


Grrrr! Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Know anyone with a dog?


Or a sharp nosed, naughty tortoise.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I think your idea of 'card fillers' was a pretty nice one. And I really like mine. I wish I had thought of that. Maybe next year.




 i wanted to send everyone the same 

it has been great fun hasn't it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grrrr! Indeed.




company ran by meerkats


----------



## johnandjade

love how we a a 'curse word' we can use


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love how we a a 'curse word' we can use


Camel ?


----------



## johnandjade

oh, we won 2 free shots on the lotto


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camel ?



just as evil


----------



## johnandjade

next year i'm sending signed pics of myself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> next year i'm sending signed pics of myself


I'm sending signed pictures of Eric.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sending signed pictures of Eric.



i still cant find the rowntrees advert


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> next year i'm sending signed pics of myself



oo-oo-oo-oo I want the French maid picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> oo-oo-oo-oo I want the French maid picture.


Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> oo-oo-oo-oo I want the French maid picture.




perhaps cameron can trawl the archives, the outfit ment a nasty end on my friends stag do


----------



## johnandjade

found the keys for my steering lock! silly me! ah well, its a positive as £30 refund tomorrow 




i think i'll get a pen out and dub it 'junkie stopper 3000'


----------



## johnandjade

we also won £3.90 on the last lottery ticket, and found a winner on a scratch card for £5. 

john has to calm down on the devils nector :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found the keys for my steering lock! silly me! ah well, its a positive as £30 refund tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 195145
> 
> 
> i think i'll get a pen out and dub it 'junkie stopper 3000'


Good news.
That looks really scary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we also won £3.90 on the last lottery ticket, and found a winner on a scratch card for £5.
> 
> john has to calm down on the devils nector :/


Well, it's good, but not enough to pay for your tickets to Spain.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news.
> That looks really scary!




should see the guy holding it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's good, but not enough to pay for your tickets to Spain.




i really have to sus out if i can get the time off, remind me tomorrow i'll put in for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really have to sus out if i can get the time off, remind me tomorrow i'll put in for it


Okey dokey.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okey dokey.




looking like i may be solo again:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looking like i may be solo again:/


Jade not want to come ?
I don't bite.
often.


----------



## Moozillion

YAAAYYY!!! I got a LOT of fun mail today!  Cards from John, Adam and Sabine! And a Scottish souvenir!!! (...and Timothy is hilarious!!!!!! )Thank you, John!  Thank you, Adam! 
Thank you, cclBee!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jade not want to come ?
> I don't bite.
> often.




work :/


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> YAAAYYY!!! I got a LOT of fun mail today!  Cards from John, Adam and Sabine! And a Scottish souvenir!!! (...and Timothy is hilarious!!!!!! )Thank you, John!  Thank you, Adam!
> Thank you, cclBee!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195149




woohoo. he's been on his holidays


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAYYY!!! I got a LOT of fun mail today!  Cards from John, Adam and Sabine! And a Scottish souvenir!!! (...and Timothy is hilarious!!!!!! )Thank you, John!  Thank you, Adam!
> Thank you, cclBee!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195149


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Most splendid.


----------



## johnandjade

no da from me. love to all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> work :/


Surely she can get time off.
(sorry for calling you Shirley, but it's the thought of that maid's outfit.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no da from me. love to all


Nos da John, I'll leave you a PM later on.
If I remember............


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> YAAAYYY!!! I got a LOT of fun mail today!



I got fun mail too !
Cards from Yvonne and John. 
And last sarturday I received Bea`s card.
*Thank you so much ! 
*
@johnandjade 
....madness is my (first) first given name ....
I feel well in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> I got fun mail too !
> Cards from Yvonne and John.
> And last sarturday I received Bea`s card.
> *Thank you so much !
> *
> @johnandjade
> ....madness is my (first) first given name ....
> I feel well in the CDR.


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Splendid!
Good evening, Madness!


----------



## Bee62

> Good evening, Madness!



Mrs. Madness please !

Good evening Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mrs. Madness please !
> 
> Good evening Adam.


Terribly sorry, Mrs Madness.


----------



## Bee62

[QUOTETerribly sorry, Mrs Madness.][/QUOTE]

Forgiven ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> [QUOTETerribly sorry, Mrs Madness.]



Forgiven ....[/QUOTE]
How are you today ?


----------



## Bee62

I`m fine. Watching "Greystoke Tarzan". The film of 1984.
And what are you doing ? Did Tidgy got a kiss from you ( me ) ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`m fine. Watching "Greystoke Tarzan". The film of 1984.
> And what are you doing ? Did Tidgy got a kiss from you ( me ) ?


Yes , i gave her several kisses, including one from you. 
I'm cleaning the snack basket and watching Doctor Who.


----------



## Bee62

You know that it could be very dangerous to kiss a tort ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You know that it could be very dangerous to kiss a tort ?


I think I'd have died by now if that were true.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I`m fine. Watching "Greystoke Tarzan". The film of 1984.
> And what are you doing ? Did Tidgy got a kiss from you ( me ) ?



Way back in the olden days ('50's and '60's) my dad used to go to the used book store and he would buy me a couple of Edgar Rice Burroughs' Tarzan books each week. I ended up with all of them he wrote. They were all the same. Tarzan in jungle. Tarzan talks to animals. Tarzan meets Jane. Jane gets into trouble. Tarzan get the animals to help him rescue Jane. Occasionally an odd person from "the city" would be in the jungle and get Jane into trouble, but it always ended up with Tarzan and the animals rescuing Jane and living happily ever after - well, at least until the next book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Way back in the olden days ('50's and '60's) my dad used to go to the used book store and he would buy me a couple of Edgar Rice Burroughs' Tarzan books each week. I ended up with all of them he wrote. They were all the same. Tarzan in jungle. Tarzan talks to animals. Tarzan meets Jane. Jane gets into trouble. Tarzan get the animals to help him rescue Jane. Occasionally an odd person from "the city" would be in the jungle and get Jane into trouble, but it always ended up with Tarzan and the animals rescuing Jane and living happily ever after - well, at least until the next book.


Yup, I read 'em, too.
Germans were always bad, and black people savage cannibals and stupid. 
Terrible stuff.
Still some of the movies were funny with Johnny Weismuller fighting rubber crocodiles.


----------



## Bee62

No, you don`t have to die if you kiss a tort.... 
I don`t think of salmonella.

*But she could fall in love with you. *That could be very, very dangerous if it is a giant tort like a sully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, you don`t have to die if you kiss a tort....
> I don`t think of salmonella.
> 
> *But she could fall in love with you. *That could be very, very dangerous if it is a giant tort like a sully.


Sadly, if Tidgy is in love with anybody, it's herself.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

So sorry all ! i keep disappearing. I'm here now though!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Lindhan!
> How's the weather in Maryland? Any snow?


Its COLD ! there was a little bit of snow. Mostly hail and ice


----------



## Yvonne G

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So sorry all ! i keep disappearing. I'm here now though!



I've been wondering who or what that apparition in the corner was.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So sorry all ! i keep disappearing. I'm here now though!


Good evening, Linhdan. 
All ready for Christmas ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 194993


SO CUTE


----------



## Bee62

> Sadly, if Tidgy is in love with anybody, it's herself.



So sorry for that circumstance, Adam. Torts always think they live alone on the whole planet. But who feeds them treats and clean up their water bowl and food dish ?????


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Linhdan.
> All ready for Christmas ?


No  I mean I have christmas presents but i don't feel the christmas spirit. I don't have a christmas tree this year  just a garland. Me and my boyfriend will be making ornaments tomorrow & a gingerbread house tomorrow !! My boyfriend has never made one !!
How's Louisiana ?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Linhdan and Yvonne !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Morocco ** 
whoops


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Linhdan and Yvonne !


Good Evening  What are you up to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So sorry for that circumstance, Adam. Torts always think they live alone on the whole planet. But who feeds them treats and clean up their water bowl and food dish ?????


The servants ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> Good night!!!
> Oh, I received your postcard Adam!!
> Loved it, thank you!!


I received mine too ! very informational


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> No  I mean I have christmas presents but i don't feel the christmas spirit. I don't have a christmas tree this year  just a garland. Me and my boyfriend will be making ornaments tomorrow & a gingerbread house tomorrow !! My boyfriend has never made one !!
> How's Louisiana ?


Ha de ha.
Very nice, I hear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Morocco **
> whoops


Quite cold at the moment. 
And raining today.
But Tidgy's turned all the heating on, so we'll be alright.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I received mine too ! very informational


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Glad it got there and you could read it!


----------



## Bee62

> But Tidgy's turned all the heating on, so we'll be alright.



If Tidgy pays the bill it`ll be allright....
My sullies won`t do .....


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Very tired. Driving always takes it out of me. Still I'm home now. A glass of wine now to wind down and I'll sleep well tonight


I hate driving. So many people, so many cars, not enough space. 
As for wine, I have not been able to find one that i think is good. My friend let me try Moscato though, and that for now is at the top of my list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If Tidgy pays the bill it`ll be allright....
> My sullies won`t do .....


Tidgy gets pocket money and contributes to the bills. (really).


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ALERT!
> Massive sneeze attack!
> Golly!
> Too much dust up my poor nose.


*dusts your nose for you*


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Everyone ready for the Holidays? I am not NOT ready for Christmas here at all. And this weather!!! It was almost 80F late afternoon then the crazy wind started blowing and over period of couple hrs temps dropped to 37f!!!! Brrrrrr! Stay warm ya'll❤ and one of these days I'll catch up with this thread


Hi Pearly !! 
80F sounds lovely ! its around 20-30F in Maryland  
How dare the temperature drop like that !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> *dusts your nose for you*


Aaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiittttttttttttttcccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry!
Bless me.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Hello ! Back and well slept and ready for any nonsense !
> Who is here ?


I'm here ! hello


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I think i'm getting ll these threads mixed up. I'm going to surrender on trying to catch up for now. 
Starting fresh !


----------



## Bee62

Bless you !

Adam, I thought yesterday you have cleaned all corners ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bless you !
> 
> Adam, I thought yesterday you have cleaned all corners ???


Yep, but lots of other things to clean.
Jellyfish cupboards next.


----------



## Bee62

Linhdan said


> I think i'm getting ll these threads mixed up. I'm going to surrender on trying to catch up for now.
> Starting fresh !



Here we are ! Fresh as fresh can be !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I think i'm getting ll these threads mixed up. I'm going to surrender on trying to catch up for now.
> Starting fresh !


Very wise, probably..
I'm always confused.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Linhdan said
> 
> 
> Here we are ! Fresh as fresh can be !


Squeaky clean !


----------



## Bee62

> Squeaky clean !



Yepp ! And ready for nonsens, meerkats and whatever is going on in here !


----------



## Bee62

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!

I stepped on a hedgehog with bare feet ! Wow, that hurts !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!
> 
> I stepped on a hedgehog with bare feet ! Wow, that hurts !


Is the hedgehog okay ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!
> 
> I stepped on a hedgehog with bare feet ! Wow, that hurts !


*runs over with a bucket of cold water and epsom salt for your feet*


----------



## Bee62

> *runs over with a bucket of cold water and epsom salt for your feet*



Oh, thank you so much for that advice. 
Hopefully the hedgehog had no rabies.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i wanted to send everyone the same
> 
> it has been great fun hasn't it


I still haven't decided on a home for my Reaper decal


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, thank you so much for that advice.
> Hopefully the hedgehog had no rabies.....


Our hedgehogs do not have rabies! 
That was Spiny Norman, and luckily he's alright.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Two more cards today including one from Germany.
The total is now 11, but I opted to send a few cards to a couple of members that I hadn't heard from in a while so one was from @DawnH .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two more cards today including one from Germany.
> The total is now 11, but I opted to send a few cards to a couple of members that I hadn't heard from in a while so one was from @DawnH .


Oh, lovely! 
How is Dawn ?
And was it Tuleo ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I still need to buy a christmas present for Benjamin. But i'm not entirely sure if i want to buy those soft "indestructible" toys for him. 
he likes those soft squeaky toys but he always ends up tearing them to pieces.. and then eating it.


----------



## Bee62

Linhdan, who is Benjamin ?
Your dog ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Linhdan, who is Benjamin ?
> Your dog ?


Yes ! my hotdog dog


----------



## Bee62

What is a hotdog dog ?
Does he eats hotdogs ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> What is a hotdog dog ?


a dachshund . If I had my phone on me I would send pictures. Google "long haired dachshund"


----------



## Bee62

A dachshund is called a hotdog dog ?
Interesting !
:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dackel#/media/File:Std_Dachshund_600.jpg

Dachshund are a German breed I think.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> A dachshund is called a hotdog dog ?
> Interesting !
> :https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dackel#/media/File:Std_Dachshund_600.jpg


thats a nickname.. maybe used only in AMerica. But they originated from Germany !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A dachshund is called a hotdog dog ?
> Interesting !
> :https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dackel#/media/File:Std_Dachshund_600.jpg
> 
> Dachshund are a German breed I think.


In the UK we used to call them sausage dogs.


----------



## Bee62

In Germany these dogs / breed is called "Dackel" .
There is a funny story about these dogs: It`s said that you need 10 of them if you want one to come back to you when you call them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In Germany these dogs / breed is called "Dackel" .
> There is a funny story about these dogs: It`s said that you need 10 of them if you want one to come back to you when you call them.


Blimey! 
Was that story invented by Dackel salesmen ?


----------



## Bee62

> Blimey!
> Was that story invented by Dackel salesmen ?



No, I think Dackel owner tell the ( true ) story.


----------



## Bee62

It`s late ..... Time to say good night.
Have a nighty night all roommates of the CDR.
Good night Adam, and don`t dream of sausage dogs... But, they could be useful to chase the meerkats. The sausage dogs would love to do that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It`s late ..... Time to say good night.
> Have a nighty night all roommates of the CDR.
> Good night Adam, and don`t dream of sausage dogs... But, they could be useful to chase the meerkats. The sausage dogs would love to do that.


Night night, Bee, or as we say here, leila saida.
Ahlam ladida. (sweet dreams).


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> No  I mean I have christmas presents but i don't feel the christmas spirit. I don't have a christmas tree this year  just a garland. Me and my boyfriend will be making ornaments tomorrow & a gingerbread house tomorrow !! My boyfriend has never made one !!
> How's Louisiana ?


We've gotten quite chilly the last couple of days. The temperatures are expected to drop into freezing tonight, so hubby and I just got done covering our temperature-sensitive plants outside. Then should warm up a little.


----------



## Moozillion

Am very cross with myself. I have had a tremor, especially in my hands, all my life. It's gradually getting worse with age, which is expected. I was chopping some meat in preparing dinner but was in a rush and sliced a sizable bit off my fingertip and nail.  Hubby wants to get me a carving glove: a protective mesh glove so I won't cut myself. I think that may be a good idea. The big bandage on my finger makes keyboarding slow and awkward.


----------



## Moozillion

Am going to turn in early. Hugs to all Roomies. Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Am very cross with myself. I have had a tremor, especially in my hands, all my life. It's gradually getting worse with age, which is expected. I was chopping some meat in preparing dinner but was in a rush and sliced a sizable bit off my fingertip and nail.  Hubby wants to get me a carving glove: a protective mesh glove so I won't cut myself. I think that may be a good idea. The big bandage on my finger makes keyboarding slow and awkward.



You be careful, my friend.
I agree with hubby. 
We both want you in one piece.
Hope it heals quickly and isn't too painful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Am going to turn in early. Hugs to all Roomies. Not see you tomorrow!


Night, Bea, sleep well! 
And take care!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

mine looks like this right now


Bee62 said:


> In Germany these dogs / breed is called "Dackel" .
> There is a funny story about these dogs: It`s said that you need 10 of them if you want one to come back to you when you call them.


haha, they are stubborn! mine doesn't come the first time I call him. but he'll come if I walk away.. or if i have treats.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> Am very cross with myself. I have had a tremor, especially in my hands, all my life. It's gradually getting worse with age, which is expected. I was chopping some meat in preparing dinner but was in a rush and sliced a sizable bit off my fingertip and nail.  Hubby wants to get me a carving glove: a protective mesh glove so I won't cut myself. I think that may be a good idea. The big bandage on my finger makes keyboarding slow and awkward.


Be careful ! i agree with hubby.  send pictures of the glove though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now cleaning the light switches. 
(at home, not in the Cold Dark Room, obviously.)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> In Germany these dogs / breed is called "Dackel" .
> There is a funny story about these dogs: It`s said that you need 10 of them if you want one to come back to you when you call them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 195170
> View attachment 195171


Bless.
He is gorgeous!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless.
> He is gorgeous!


Thank you! What are you doing still up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still dusting. 
And in a minute i'm sorting out all the pieces of our Christmas tree.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still dusting.
> And in a minute i'm sorting out all the pieces of our Christmas tree.


Such motivation! 
Aww Christmas tree! I cant wait until next year to get one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Such motivation!
> Aww Christmas tree! I cant wait until next year to get one


wifey will beat me if I don't get the bits sorted so she can make the branches the right shape.
Poor, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dusting finished!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifet just scared me half to death, sneaking about in the dark.
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, the spine of the tree.
Virtually the same as yours Linda.
@JoesMum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And MIni-Santa's arrived early.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, John! 
Don't forget to ask for time off in January.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Righto, it's getting on 6.35 am, so i really ought to get to sleep.
All ready for wifey to bend branches before I affix them to the central trunk in the morning.
But doubt she'll be up til mid-afternoon. 
Night-night Roommates. 
Sleep well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## johnandjade

morning all!! i'm looking at door marked 20 and it's shaking!!?? 

lets open it ans see what's happening 






ah makes sense now


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> morning all!! i'm looking at door marked 20 and it's shaking!!??
> 
> lets open it ans see what's happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah makes sense now


Good morning John. Starting the day with a musical Welshman 

Good morning roomies. 

Today I shall be buying vegetables - we need parsnips and brussels sprouts


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, the spine of the tree.
> Virtually the same as yours Linda.
> @JoesMum
> View attachment 195190


I agree. A very similar tree


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates




morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Starting the day with a musical Welshman
> 
> Good morning roomies.
> 
> Today I shall be buying vegetables - we need parsnips and brussels sprouts



morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

woke with chest pains today:/.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> woke with chest pains today:/.


Hospital. Now. No messing. This is not something to be ignored


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Hospital. Now. No messing. This is not something to be ignored


I agree with Linda 
Go. Now John


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, roommates! 
There was a glitch in the Matrix, so I got a déjà vu: the postman brought me my TORTOISE gift. Again.  
And once again it arrives at a time when I needed something nice to happen in this world. Sender, whoever you are (and I think I do know who you are), you must be an angel! 
@johnandjade @Tidgy's Dad @Moozillion @ZEROPILOT @AZtortMom
Any news about Ed's package? I'll be catching up in a moment with yesterday's messages.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> woke with chest pains today:/.


Yep. Agree with Mum and Mom. Please do take care, John!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> morning all!! i'm looking at door marked 20 and it's shaking!!??
> 
> lets open it ans see what's happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah makes sense now


Doesn't play for me.  Must be shakin' too much!


----------



## Kristoff

There's a bush burning in the park across from my house. When I first saw it, I did what any sensible woman would do in Turkey: I showed it to a male neighbor. The neighbor tried to put out the fire with a few buckets of water, but the bush is still burning. I wonder, if I go out, would the burning bush talk to me? 
Wibble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, lovely!
> How is Dawn ?
> And was it Tuleo ?


The card was a family photo of her, her husband and the kids that she called "the zoo".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> woke with chest pains today:/.


?
Chest pain isn't normal under any circumstances.
See a doc right away.


----------



## johnandjade

im just about back to normal, if it gets worse or persists i'll head to hospital after work. will try for a doc appointment today.


----------



## johnandjade

on a lighter note, it's been 'customised'


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> im just about back to normal, if it gets worse or persists i'll head to hospital after work. will try for a doc appointment today.


Just don't ignore it, John. Sorry if it's unsolicited advice, but we do care.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> im just about back to normal, if it gets worse or persists i'll head to hospital after work. will try for a doc appointment today.


No John. 

Chest pain is not good. Ever. Delaying being seen because you're feeling a bit better could make matters much worse. 

This is a warning that you MUST heed. If you won't do it for you then do it for Jade, your Mum, Fido, the degus and us. 

Call 111, the NHS non emergency number, and talk it through with them. And do it now.


----------



## johnandjade

spoken with a doctor there, no appointments left but i've to head down at 1630 and i'll get seen 

thank you for the concern . wouldn't have bothered other wise


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> spoken with a doctor there, no appointments left but i've to head down at 1630 and i'll get seen
> 
> thank you for the concern . wouldn't have bothered other wise


Ring 111. Much easier!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've NEVER heard of anyone mention chest pain to a doctor and they said "o.k. Come in later on whenever you can make it"
Remember how I procrastinated with my heart issue? Only to be told that it could have and should have killed me already.
You can drag your feet with a bad back or a bad tooth or a smashed toe. But take anything to do with the heart very seriously. Please.


----------



## JoesMum

I agree with Ed. Don't let fear of what they might tell you make you delay getting medical advice.


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 195170
> View attachment 195171


Oh, SOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel.
I rather overslept. 
Didn't get up til 1 pm today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morning all!! i'm looking at door marked 20 and it's shaking!!??
> 
> lets open it ans see what's happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah makes sense now


Oh, goodness!!!
I apologize on behalf of the people of Wales.
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Moozillion

John, I agree with everyone who has urged you to see a doctor PROMPTLY. Heart pain is NEVER something to trifle with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Starting the day with a musical Welshman
> 
> Good morning roomies.
> 
> Today I shall be buying vegetables - we need parsnips and brussels sprouts


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Can't get parsnips here, but there are a few varieties of turnip that sort of do instead.


----------



## Moozillion

Seeing a doctor promptly also HELPS THEM make the diagnosis more easily and reliably. I once knew someone who was having chest pain that would come and go, so she went to the ER for it. The pain had stopped by the time she got there, and the EKG was NORMAL, and they said she could go home.
But before she left, the pain came back, so they quickly slapped the EKG leads back on her: VERY ABNORMAL EKG READINGS. She was promptly admitted to the hospital for treatment of an acute heart attack. It saved her life. 

I repeat: GO. NOW. @johnandjade


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey will beat me if I don't get the bits sorted so she can make the branches the right shape.
> Poor, Adam.


The branch shapes are very important !!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Everyone has already given you reasons to go. Im just here to push you a little more : Go get that chest looked at asap! 
Would not like to lose you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woke with chest pains today:/.


Much that I agree that a doctor's visit would be wise, I would suggest that this is a result of your body complaining about the weekend's excesses.
As I got older I found that I started to get heart palpitations and chest pains after a binge drinking session.
These tend to come on when the alcohol is almost cleared from my system and can last a couple of days.
It can be very scary.
As we age we must take better care of ourselves.
Do see the doctor, but he will probably tell you what mine told me many years ago, don't binge drink and give up smoking.
( I cut down smoking and drinking, but am still guilty of the occasional excess.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates!
> There was a glitch in the Matrix, so I got a déjà vu: the postman brought me my TORTOISE gift. Again.
> And once again it arrives at a time when I needed something nice to happen in this world. Sender, whoever you are (and I think I do know who you are), you must be an angel!
> @johnandjade @Tidgy's Dad @Moozillion @ZEROPILOT @AZtortMom
> Any news about Ed's package? I'll be catching up in a moment with yesterday's messages.


Good afternoon, Lena.
Last I heard Ed (yesterday), Ed had still not received it, but we aren't very worried, yet. 
I think we're all angels. 
Ahem.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Last I heard Ed (yesterday), Ed had still not received it, but we aren't very worried, yet.
> I think we're all angels.
> Ahem.


Ahem. Of course! 

Good afternoon, Adam! TFO tells me you were up till early morning. Hope Tidgy doesn't mind when her daddy has to sleep in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> There's a bush burning in the park across from my house. When I first saw it, I did what any sensible woman would do in Turkey: I showed it to a male neighbor. The neighbor tried to put out the fire with a few buckets of water, but the bush is still burning. I wonder, if I go out, would the burning bush talk to me?
> Wibble.


I often have long conversations with plants. 
I have learned a lot.
wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The card was a family photo of her, her husband and the kids that she called "the zoo".


Good morning, Ed.
Glad she's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, SOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!


Good morning, Bea! 
You're quite adorable yourself!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Great morning CDR people !


----------



## JoesMum

On a more cheery note, daughter applied for a bursary for an expensive residential training course she wants to do and has just heard she's been successful 

It's something to do with environmental recording and she gets a qualification that will be good for her cv. 

She's also signed up for some sort of botanical identification course (10 weeks in the new year) 

It's really put a spring back in her step having something definite to do beyond working in the petrol station


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> The branch shapes are very important !!


Good morning, Linhdan.
Indeed, she's been up since 11 bending them all into exactly the right shape.
It's now 4 pm and she's decided she hates the tree.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hallo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ahem. Of course!
> 
> Good afternoon, Adam! TFO tells me you were up till early morning. Hope Tidgy doesn't mind when her daddy has to sleep in.


wifey got her up at 11; as Tidgy too, had decided to sleep in. 
She refused to eat until I got up.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan.
> Indeed, she's been up since 11 bending them all into exactly the right shape.
> It's now 4 pm and she's decided she hates the tree.


We don't spend anything like that amount of time on it.  

Fluff 'em up so they're roughly right. Once the tree is complete, bend a few to fill any gaps. Bend a few more during decoration so the ornaments don't fall off. Put on so many ornaments you can barely see the branches. It works fine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great morning CDR people !


Good morning to you, Grandpa! 
It's another beautiful (if slightly chilly) day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On a more cheery note, daughter applied for a bursary for an expensive residential training course she wants to do and has just heard she's been successful
> 
> It's something to do with environmental recording and she gets a qualification that will be good for her cv.
> 
> She's also signed up for some sort of botanical identification course (10 weeks in the new year)
> 
> It's really put a spring back in her step having something definite to do beyond working in the petrol station


Congrats to Joe's sister! 
I could do with doing a botanical ID course myself, i'm pretty good at animals, (and bacteria!) but rubbish at plants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hallo


Good morning, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We don't spend anything like that amount of time on it.
> 
> Fluff 'em up so they're roughly right. Once the tree is complete, bend a few to fill any gaps. Bend a few more during decoration so the ornaments don't fall off. Put on so many ornaments you can barely see the branches. It works fine!


I quite agree, but i did it one year and wifey had to redo the whole lot.
Still, it makes her happy (and furious and tired) .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> You're quite adorable yourself!


(Blushes and winks- Tidgy taught me that!)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've NEVER heard of anyone mention chest pain to a doctor and they said "o.k. Come in later on whenever you can make it"
> Remember how I procrastinated with my heart issue? Only to be told that it could have and should have killed me already.
> You can drag your feet with a bad back or a bad tooth or a smashed toe. But take anything to do with the heart very seriously. Please.




just on way to docs now.


----------



## johnandjade

thank you all for your concern, i honestly wouldn't have bothered other wise. 

it will have over indulged at weekend is all i guess


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (Blushes and winks- Tidgy taught me that!)


*Tidgy looks proud of herself*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you all for your concern, i honestly wouldn't have bothered other wise.
> 
> it will have over indulged at weekend is all i guess


I think so, too.
In fact I'm prepared to bet a camel on it.
But it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and I've been in touch with Abdulla, for those of you who remember him, our old friend from Abu Dhabi. 
He's fine and in a good place right now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> thank you all for your concern, i honestly wouldn't have bothered other wise.
> 
> it will have over indulged at weekend is all i guess


What cannt keep up with the old men ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And friendly postman delivered wifey a card this morning.
For me!


My photo doesn't do it justice.
Thanks, Ed!
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you, Grandpa!
> It's another beautiful (if slightly chilly) day!


It's cold here in AZ also I think it's 60 degrees here !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's cold here in AZ also I think it's 60 degrees here !


Sorry 53 degrees ! See it's cold !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's cold here in AZ also I think it's 60 degrees here !


56 degrees here.
Very cold for us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> thank you all for your concern, i honestly wouldn't have bothered other wise.
> 
> it will have over indulged at weekend is all i guess


Let us know what the doc says.
Probably gonna do some tests.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Last I heard Ed (yesterday), Ed had still not received it, but we aren't very worried, yet.
> I think we're all angels.
> Ahem.


Nothing from Scotland, either. And john mailed that box a while ago.
On the downside, i may not be opening up anything with the group. The truth however is that i may not be available to do so anyway.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hot and rainy here.
It does make for easy tortoise maintenance, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing from Scotland, either. And john mailed that box a while ago.
> On the downside, i may not be opening up anything with the group. The truth however is that i may not be available to do so anyway.


Indeed. 
I think we'll do our openings just before Christmas Day, as I don't want to be on here all day then. 
Actually, i do, but wifey would divorce me.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Let us know what the doc says.
> Probably gonna do some tests.




nothing serious. BP fine and all sounds fine. thinks its due to my meds. i have to cut out my naproxen as she thinks essentially burning stomach and its a 'reflux'. 

thank you all again for the concern


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nothing serious. BP fine and all sounds fine. thinks its due to my meds. i have to cut out my naproxen as she thinks essentially burning stomach and its a 'reflux'.
> 
> thank you all again for the concern


Still think it's alcohol poisoning.
Be careful. 
Glad you're okay.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still think it's alcohol poisoning.
> Be careful.
> Glad you're okay.



it wouldn't surprise me either! thank you adam


----------



## johnandjade

in chemist (drug store) i was prescribed some indigestion stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nothing serious. BP fine and all sounds fine. thinks its due to my meds. i have to cut out my naproxen as she thinks essentially burning stomach and its a 'reflux'.
> 
> thank you all again for the concern


Heartburn (acid reflux) can present with chest pain. It's another reflection of your diet John 

Now take it easy until the big day is over. Save the next session for New Year's Eve 

We always do "Dry January" (starting on the 2nd) - it's good for the post Christmas recovery and waistline too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Heartburn (acid reflux) can present with chest pain. It's another reflection of your diet John
> 
> Now take it easy until the big day is over. Save the next session for New Year's Eve
> 
> We always do "Dry January" (starting on the 2nd) - it's good for the post Christmas recovery and waistline too


But I get second Christmas.
And then Spain.
Then Valentine's Day and wifey's birthday.
Dry March for me if I last that long.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and I've been in touch with Abdulla, for those of you who remember him, our old friend from Abu Dhabi.
> He's fine and in a good place right now.



I thought I noticed that he was on the Forum yesterday, but then I got busy reading all the threads and forgot to address him.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I get second Christmas.
> And then Spain.
> Then Valentine's Day and wifey's birthday.
> Dry March for me if I last that long.


We're well off the wagon by Valentine's Day my birthday. We only go dry for January. 

Back in the olden days, when I was on call one week in six, I had to stay sober in case I had to drive into work. That was quite a useful regular detox. We didn't keep it up


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Heartburn (acid reflux) can present with chest pain. It's another reflection of your diet John
> 
> Now take it easy until the big day is over. Save the next session for New Year's Eve
> 
> We always do "Dry January" (starting on the 2nd) - it's good for the post Christmas recovery and waistline too




sage advice, i shall try behave


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought I noticed that he was on the Forum yesterday, but then I got busy reading all the threads and forgot to address him.


Yeah, he's been on for a couple of days now, hopefully he'll be back soon. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're well off the wagon by Valentine's Day my birthday. We only go dry for January.
> 
> Back in the olden days, when I was on call one week in six, I had to stay sober in case I had to drive into work. That was quite a useful regular detox. We didn't keep it up


I haven't touched a drop for a week or more. 
Very little this month.
May start warming up tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sage advice, i shall try behave


Sage and onion.
"He really knows his onions."
Why is stuffing so clever ?


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, he's been on for a couple of days now, hopefully he'll be back soon.
> Good morning, Yvonne.



Good morning. I'm here dilly dallying while waiting for the fog to burn off and maybe the temperature to rise a bit. Br-r-r-r it's just too cold to go out right now.

I'm not a drinker. Just don't understand the attraction to it. It doesn't taste good. I only drink liquid that tastes ok. I don't even like water. My latest drink of choice is Gold Peak brand green tea, and I'm not all that fond of that. But I have to keep hydrated to keep kidney stones at bay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning. I'm here dilly dallying while waiting for the fog to burn off and maybe the temperature to rise a bit. Br-r-r-r it's just too cold to go out right now.
> 
> I'm not a drinker. Just don't understand the attraction to it. It doesn't taste good. I only drink liquid that tastes ok. I don't even like water. My latest drink of choice is Gold Peak brand green tea, and I'm not all that fond of that. But I have to keep hydrated to keep kidney stones at bay.


I don't drink water either.
Bleuch! 
I drink coffee, mainly. 
But I do like the taste of most alcoholic drinks, a proper wine and a decent single malt whisky can be quite delicious.


----------



## johnandjade

im retreating into a corner for some R 'n R , shall be lurking


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im retreating into a corner for some R 'n R , shall be lurking


Lurk lurk.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't drink water either.
> Bleuch!
> I drink coffee, mainly.
> But I do like the taste of most alcoholic drinks, a proper wine and a decent single malt whisky can be quite delicious.



I don't like coffee but coffee candy is nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like coffee but coffee candy is nice.


Bleuch! 
Don't like sweet things much.
('cept wifey, of course.)


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a real sweet tooth. I can't buy candy, cakes or pies when I go shopping because if it's here I have to eat it gone. I can't have one piece each day until it's gone, I have to eat it all gone today.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't drink water either.
> Bleuch!
> I drink coffee, mainly.
> But I do like the taste of most alcoholic drinks, a proper wine and a decent single malt whisky can be quite delicious.


I drink mostly water ... and then tea. 

I can't handle caffeine as well as I used to so I keep the coffee to first thing in the morning. 

I too enjoy the taste of certain alcoholic drinks... there are some :censored: awful examples around though that are best avoided. My drinking is well within government recommendations these days 

My mum is allergic to alcohol. It makes her very poorly. Even the smell of spirits like brandy can set her off


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I have a real sweet tooth. I can't buy candy, cakes or pies when I go shopping because if it's here I have to eat it gone. I can't have one piece each day until it's gone, I have to eat it all gone today.


I don't have a particularly sweet tooth, but don't buy sweets, cookies and cakes for exactly the same reason. No self control!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have a real sweet tooth. I can't buy candy, cakes or pies when I go shopping because if it's here I have to eat it gone. I can't have one piece each day until it's gone, I have to eat it all gone today.


Yes, wifey's much the same. 
She's eaten two bags of our Christmas sweets, already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I drink mostly water ... and then tea.
> 
> I can't handle caffeine as well as I used to so I keep the coffee to first thing in the morning.
> 
> I too enjoy the taste of certain alcoholic drinks... there are some :censored: awful examples around though that are best avoided. My drinking is well within government recommendations these days
> 
> My mum is allergic to alcohol. It makes her very poorly. Even the smell of spirits like brandy can set her off


How odd.
Is that a natural allergy or a reaction to something naughty she once did ?
I like tea, too.
We have a lot of varieties, but the tea here tends to be green, so we buy other varieties when abroad but now there is a specialist tea shop in the dreaded new town! 
Hurrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are getting civilized.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> On a more cheery note, daughter applied for a bursary for an expensive residential training course she wants to do and has just heard she's been successful
> 
> It's something to do with environmental recording and she gets a qualification that will be good for her cv.
> 
> She's also signed up for some sort of botanical identification course (10 weeks in the new year)
> 
> It's really put a spring back in her step having something definite to do beyond working in the petrol station


Congratulations! Sounds fancy! ))


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan.
> Indeed, she's been up since 11 bending them all into exactly the right shape.
> It's now 4 pm and she's decided she hates the tree.


How I understand her!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How odd.
> Is that a natural allergy or a reaction to something naughty she once did ?


It's natural. She can't take the fumes from paint or glass fibre resin either (the latter was a problem as we were a family of kayakers - we were only allowed to repair boats in the open air)


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> nothing serious. BP fine and all sounds fine. thinks its due to my meds. i have to cut out my naproxen as she thinks essentially burning stomach and its a 'reflux'.
> 
> thank you all again for the concern


Happy to hear it wasn't too serious, John!


----------



## Kristoff

Evening, roommates! Back from the mandatory visit to mother-in-law. All's well.


----------



## Kristoff

Maybe out abruptly though, as my daughter's coughing again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> How I understand her!


Wish I did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's natural. She can't take the fumes from paint or glass fibre resin either (the latter was a problem as we were a family of kayakers - we were only allowed to repair boats in the open air)


Petrol fumes for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Maybe out abruptly though, as my daughter's coughing again


Good evening.
Please send our love and best wishes to your daughter.
And tell her to stop smoking.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening.
> Please send our love and best wishes to your daughter.
> And tell her to stop smoking.


I know. Kindergartens these days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I know. Kindergartens these days!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


I saw there's a new Doctor Who episode to be aired on Christmas Day. Made me think about you.  (I would normally completely ignore this fact)
Is Wifey also a fan?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I saw there's a new Doctor Who episode to be aired on Christmas Day. Made me think about you.  (I would normally completely ignore this fact)
> Is Wifey also a fan?


She has little choice.
But yes, she is. 
She acted in a spin-off video with some of the stars and this was the main reason I originally started chatting to her among all the rest of my staff at the time. 
She loves it almost as much as i do.
"The Return of Doctor Mysterio" on Christmas evening, BBC1 and many other countries. 
It'll be fun, I think, though i won't get to see it til Boxing Day.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She has little choice.
> But yes, she is.
> She acted in a spin-off video with some of the stars and this was the main reason I originally started chatting to her among all the rest of my staff at the time.
> She loves it almost as much as i do.
> "The Return of Doctor Mysterio" on Christmas evening, BBC1 and many other countries.
> It'll be fun, I think, though i won't get to see it til Boxing Day.


 This adds another dimension then!
If I met my husband because of a TV series, it would be more than just a show for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> This adds another dimension then!
> If I met my husband because of a TV series, it would be more than just a show for me.


While we were dating but before we got married, we did a Doctor Who spin off Audio Drama together in which I get to kill wifey. 
before being gobbled by a monster.
And I have several friends from the show, as does wifey.
It's a very important thing in my life.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While we were dating but before we got married, we did a Doctor Who spin off Audio Drama together in which I get to kill wifey.
> before being gobbled by a monster.
> And I have several friends from the show, as does wifey.
> It's a very important thing in my life.


I might be tempted to reverse the order of the emojis in your message. 
Can I find this somewhere? Links? Hint-hint


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I might be tempted to reverse the order of the emojis in your message.
> Can I find this somewhere? Links? Hint-hint


OW! 
Sorry, wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I might be tempted to reverse the order of the emojis in your message.
> Can I find this somewhere? Links? Hint-hint


Hmmmmm.
The movie she did was called "Soul's Ark" and is rubbish. 
The audio drama stars Mark Strickson and Sarah Sutton (One time Doctor Who companions) and is called "Augury". 
I play a farmer, the postman and the villain's thug henchman. wifey is the curator of the museum. 
It's available as a double cd , but I only like the first one 'cos wifey and I are not in part 2.
I recorded a scream as I get gobbled in part two, but it was cut. 
Soundless scream, indeed. 
Don't know if it's available online..


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> The movie she did was called "Soul's Ark" and is rubbish.
> The audio drama stars Mark Strickson and Sarah Sutton (One time Doctor Who companions) and is called "Augury".
> I play a farmer, the postman and the villain's thug henchman. wifey is the curator of the museum.
> It's available as a double cd , but I only like the first one 'cos wifey and I are not in part 2.
> I recorded a scream as I get gobbled in part two, but it was cut.
> Soundless scream, indeed.
> Don't know if it's available online..


Thank you. I'll look around. 
You never know what those Russians have out there


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> The movie she did was called "Soul's Ark" and is rubbish.
> The audio drama stars Mark Strickson and Sarah Sutton (One time Doctor Who companions) and is called "Augury".
> I play a farmer, the postman and the villain's thug henchman. wifey is the curator of the museum.
> It's available as a double cd , but I only like the first one 'cos wifey and I are not in part 2.
> I recorded a scream as I get gobbled in part two, but it was cut.
> Soundless scream, indeed.
> Don't know if it's available online..


http://www.podcastunited.com/Arts/P...&Play=Doctor-Who-The-Augury-of-Death-part-one


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> http://www.podcastunited.com/Arts/P...&Play=Doctor-Who-The-Augury-of-Death-part-one


Or those Dutch :/ 
Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> http://www.podcastunited.com/Arts/P...&Play=Doctor-Who-The-Augury-of-Death-part-one


Don't think that's it. 
Our one isn't a Doctor Who, just in that sort of genre and with a couple of the stars playing other characters.
Not part of the Whoniverse, but aimed at Who fans.
Just called "Augury".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or those Dutch :/
> Thank you, Linda!


May be nice, but not the one, I don't think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It was part of a series called "The Commission" , if I recall, but think they only made one more.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> May be nice, but not the one, I don't think.


Fine. I'm back to Russians in that case


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Austin.


Sorry!! I was away feeling with some problems. How are you, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Sorry!! I was away feeling with some problems. How are you, Adam?


S'okay. 
i'm well but quite exhausted with Christmas prep. 
Just got our tree assembled and now to add light and then decorations. 
Golly! 
Yourself ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got my package from Scotland today.
It was a small parcel, but stuff kept coming out of it!
Three hats, including a Scottish hat. Two T shirts and some money from both England and Scotland.
More pictures later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks so much John.
This stuff is cooler than what I sent you.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay.
> i'm well but quite exhausted with Christmas prep.
> Just got our tree assembled and now to add light and then decorations.
> Golly!
> Yourself ?


I'm doing well! Thank you for asking.
I'm very excited for Christmas and I'm almost done with my tortoise enclosure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Taking Suki to the vet for her yearly heart worm test and booster shots that she was too small for last time.
She's a full 2.6 pounds now.
Wi$h us luck.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Taking Suki to the vet for her yearly heart worm test and booster shots that she was too small for last time.
> Wi$h us luck.


Good luck to you both.  And the vet.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my package from Scotland today.
> It was a small parcel, but stuff kept coming out of it!
> Three hats, including a Scottish hat. Two T shirts and some money from both England and Scotland.
> More pictures later


Oh dear, that wasn't your TORTOISE, was it? 
Glad USPS started working


----------



## Kristoff

And I have to bid everyone good night. Way past my kiddie bed time and an early start tomorrow. İyi geceler. Спокойной ночи.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my package from Scotland today.
> It was a small parcel, but stuff kept coming out of it!
> Three hats, including a Scottish hat. Two T shirts and some money from both England and Scotland.
> More pictures later


 HEYYYY!!!! Ed got to open his TORTOISE EARLY!!!!!! Now I want to open mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> And I have to bid everyone good night. Way past my kiddie bed time and an early start tomorrow. İyi geceler. Спокойной ночи.



Try to confuse us with 3 languages huh?!

Goodnight and sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my package from Scotland today.
> It was a small parcel, but stuff kept coming out of it!
> Three hats, including a Scottish hat. Two T shirts and some money from both England and Scotland.
> More pictures later


Wow ! 
What a lovely selection.
Splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks so much John.
> This stuff is cooler than what I sent you.


Subjective. 
John was absolutely thrilled with the stuff he was sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm doing well! Thank you for asking.
> I'm very excited for Christmas and I'm almost done with my tortoise enclosure.


Terrific! 
Photos ?
Or do we wait til it's finished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Taking Suki to the vet for her yearly heart worm test and booster shots that she was too small for last time.
> She's a full 2.6 pounds now.
> Wi$h us luck.


Much luck, love and hope for a cheapish result sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And I have to bid everyone good night. Way past my kiddie bed time and an early start tomorrow. İyi geceler. Спокойной ночи.


Nos da; Laila saida, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HEYYYY!!!! Ed got to open his TORTOISE EARLY!!!!!! Now I want to open mine!!!!!!!!


Stop it, all of you!!!!
This was an extra gift, not included in the TORTOISE. 
Ed is just very popular.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good luck to you both.  And the vet.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks so much John.
> This stuff is cooler than what I sent you.




glad it's arrived before christmas!! i spy a rip, 2 rolls of sellotape next time! 

it may just be cheeper to post from out from here, but i think its not posting in a box.. postage you and my TORTOISE paid was double mine! sorry


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific!
> Photos ?
> Or do we wait til it's finished.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 195235
> 
> View attachment 195236
> 
> View attachment 195237
> 
> View attachment 195238
> 
> View attachment 195239


Wow!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks so much John.
> This stuff is cooler than what I sent you.




i ordered largest size i could for everything, the tartan hat didn't even fit me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bless. 
Poor little thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 195235
> 
> View attachment 195236
> 
> View attachment 195237
> 
> View attachment 195238
> 
> View attachment 195239


Absolutely marvelous! 
What a brilliant professional job! 
Hope you're proud of yourself, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i ordered largest size i could for everything, the tartan hat didn't even fit me


Wearing large hats is super-cool. 
Apparently.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Subjective.
> John was absolutely thrilled with the stuff he was sent.




indeed proudly displayed on my phone, tablet, on a shirt and in man cave


----------



## johnandjade

good luck sukie

and eds wallet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed, it is imperative that you post photos of you wearing the t-shirts and hats and money. 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 195235
> 
> View attachment 195236
> 
> View attachment 195237
> 
> View attachment 195238
> 
> View attachment 195239




brilliant work!!! well done you!!


awesome


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wearing large hats is super-cool.
> Apparently.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed, it is imperative that you post photos of you wearing the t-shirts and hats and money.
> @ZEROPILOT




if they fit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if they fit


Even if they don't.
In fact, especially if they don't.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely marvelous!
> What a brilliant professional job!
> Hope you're proud of yourself, Austin.


Still have to do the door and add some other finishing touches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Still have to do the door and add some other finishing touches.


Wicked.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> brilliant work!!! well done you!!
> 
> 
> awesome


Thank you


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stop it, all of you!!!!
> This was an extra gift, not included in the TORTOISE.
> Ed is just very popular.


(Tries to find a corner to sulk in...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (Tries to find a corner to sulk in...)


Well there's plenty of those.
Not long now !


----------



## JoesMum

Time to turn in for me. 

I have a day out in Salisbury tomorrow - about 100 miles west of here - with friends from my moderator forum. I'm going by train... up to London and back out again. 

It's a beautiful cathedral city. If I get chance to take pictures, I'll post them


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Time to turn in for me.
> 
> I have a day out in Salisbury tomorrow - about 100 miles west of here - with friends from my moderator forum. I'm going by train... up to London and back out again.
> 
> It's a beautiful cathedral city. If I get chance to take pictures, I'll post them



nos da mum. have a good snooze


----------



## Bee62

Good evening John. I`ve read that you don`t feel good. Are you o.k. ?

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time to turn in for me.
> 
> I have a day out in Salisbury tomorrow - about 100 miles west of here - with friends from my moderator forum. I'm going by train... up to London and back out again.
> 
> It's a beautiful cathedral city. If I get chance to take pictures, I'll post them


One of my favourite cities in England.
I have a story to tell tomorrow. 
Hope you have a smashing day.
And good night, sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

bed for me too,tonight's desert was brilliant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bed for me too,tonight's desert was brilliant
> View attachment 195259
> 
> 
> View attachment 195260


It is no wonder that you have bad teeth.
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bed for me too,tonight's desert was brilliant
> View attachment 195259
> 
> 
> View attachment 195260


Oh, and goodnight, my friend.
Dream of nice thingies and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

hmmmm..... all gone ....
Still the night owls are here. As every night. 
May we can introduce night owls in the CDR ? The would fit to the other animals in here.

Huuuhuuuu, huuuhuuuuu .... ( said the night owl )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> hmmmm..... all gone ....
> Still the night owls are here. As every night.
> May we can introduce night owls in the CDR ? The would fit to the other animals in here.
> 
> Huuuhuuuu, huuuhuuuuu .... ( said the night owl )


Sorry, wifey's driving me mad. 
Do you think the night owls would fight with the flying jellyfish ?
Good evening, Bee.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two more cards today including one from Germany.
> The total is now 11, but I opted to send a few cards to a couple of members that I hadn't heard from in a while so one was from @DawnH .




I miss Dawn!! Shoot, wish I had her address!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I miss Dawn!! Shoot, wish I had her address!!


Yeah, she was great. 
Good evening, Kathy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much luck, love and hope for a cheapish result sent.


Done. Just $176 with the heartworm preventative pills.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I miss Dawn!! Shoot, wish I had her address!!


PM me and I'll see if I can't share it with you.
I'll need to look for it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy`s dad said


> Sorry, wifey's driving me mad.
> Do you think the night owls would fight with the flying jellyfish ?
> Good evening, Bee.



Good evening Adam.
I think night owls could kill some flying jellyfish... but wont eat them. In fact, that could cause problems.


----------



## Bee62

And now the night owl flies away...alone into the cold dark night.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Done. Just $176 with the heartworm preventative pills.


That's good is it ?
If so, excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy`s dad said
> 
> 
> Good evening Adam.
> I think night owls could kill some flying jellyfish... but wont eat them. In fact, that could cause problems.


yeah.
Best not then.
The poor jellyfish have enough problems as is it, what with me and the possible wool spider.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And now the night owl flies away...alone into the cold dark night.
> See you tomorrow.


Oh, short visit.
Take care and see you tomorrow i hope.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> PM me and I'll see if I can't share it with you.
> I'll need to look for it.




Thank you Ed!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bragging moment!!
My little boy turned 13 today!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Bragging moment!!
> My little boy turned 13 today!!!
> View attachment 195278


Thank you so much for posting these, Kathy
How wonderful! 
Proud you should be, splendid stuff, (though he may be slightly embarrassed .by some of them) . 
Send him happy birthday from The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Bragging moment!!
> My little boy turned 13 today!!!
> View attachment 195278


Oh; and the bragging's fine.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, wifey's driving me mad.
> Do you think the night owls would fight with the flying jellyfish ?
> Good evening, Bee.


some days, it's a short drive!!! 

Good night, Roomies! 
Good night, Adam! Dream sweet dreams of Bryozoans! 

(...picks up TORTOISE, puts it to her ear and gives it a shake... )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> some days, it's a short drive!!!
> 
> Good night, Roomies!
> Good night, Adam! Dream sweet dreams of Bryozoans!
> 
> (...picks up TORTOISE, puts it to her ear and gives it a shake... )


Careful!
It might explode.
or bite.
Bryozoans are some of the most beautiful things in our oceans and yet most have never heard of them.
I have so many beautiful fossil ones. 
Good night, Bea, 
Sweet dreams of English muffins!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And with that, I'm off to bed too. 
Night, night, Roomamates.
Tomorrow will be tomorrow, mainly.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening John. I`ve read that you don`t feel good. Are you o.k. ?
> 
> Sabine




hi bee, sorry i missed you. i wasn't feeling good yesterday but alot better now thanks


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! 0500, self discipline begins again! need to start walking to and from work and avoiding the pub. 

so lets get the day started !!!! 

...off to hunt for today's door


----------



## johnandjade

now then.. door 21, what do we have behind you??? 


(peeks in) 


woohoo!!! it's noel !!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> now then.. door 21, what do we have behind you???
> 
> 
> (peeks in)
> 
> 
> woohoo!!! it's noel !!


Ahhahahaha


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! 0500, self discipline begins again! need to start walking to and from work and avoiding the pub.
> 
> so lets get the day started !!!!
> 
> ...off to hunt for today's door


Good morning, John!  
Walking is great. Avoiding the pub - not so much, but you see your health is so important to many people around the world. Such popularity should be intoxicating in itself  
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> now then.. door 21, what do we have behind you???
> 
> 
> (peeks in)
> 
> 
> woohoo!!! it's noel !!


And behind Door 22 is a 6 pack of Bud !


----------



## Kristoff

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And behind Door 22 is a 6 pack of Bud !


That would be Door 25!  Good morning, Grandpa!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> Walking is great. Avoiding the pub - not so much, but you see your health is so important to many people around the world. Such popularity should be intoxicating in itself
> Hope you have a great day.




good morning lena a very good point  how are you today?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Kristoff said:


> That would be Door 25!  Good morning, Grandpa!


Good day and behind Doors 22-23-24-25 is a6pack of Buds !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And behind Door 22 is a 6 pack of Bud !




woohoo 

good mornooning gramps! hope you are well


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good day and behind Doors 22-23-24-25 is a6pack of Buds !




best advent evere


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> woohoo
> 
> good mornooning gramps! hope you are well


All ways or another Bud !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> best advent evere


So pick a door John !


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena a very good point  how are you today?


I'm fine. The question is how are you?  
Another epic battle with dust mites on the horizon for me.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Bragging moment!!
> My little boy turned 13 today!!!
> View attachment 195278


Aw, the mischief in his eyes in the baby picture in the middle, then repeated in the bottom left photo. Watch out, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Time to turn in for me.
> 
> I have a day out in Salisbury tomorrow - about 100 miles west of here - with friends from my moderator forum. I'm going by train... up to London and back out again.
> 
> It's a beautiful cathedral city. If I get chance to take pictures, I'll post them


Have a good trip, Linda! Do send us some postcards!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed, it is imperative that you post photos of you wearing the t-shirts and hats and money.
> @ZEROPILOT


And, Ed, in case you don't do this much in the US of A, this is how you wear money:


 @ZEROPILOT


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So pick a door John !




all of em


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I'm fine. The question is how are you?
> Another epic battle with dust mites on the horizon for me.




housework? i'm fine thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> And, Ed, in case you don't do this much in the US of A, this is how you wear money:
> View attachment 195290
> 
> @ZEROPILOT




do we have a face to the name??


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies 

I have my Christmas jumper on and will be heading for the station in about an hour. The weather forecast is diabolical so I am not sure I'll get any photos of the beautiful city of Salisbury


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies
> 
> I have my Christmas jumper on and will be heading for the station in about an hour. The weather forecast is diabolical so I am not sure I'll get any photos of the beautiful city of Salisbury


Good morning, Linda!
Hope the plan is to sit in a nice warm cafe!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Hope the plan is to sit in a nice warm cafe!


We have tables in a good British pub booked for lunch


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Roommates


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates


Good middle-of-the-night, Noel!  How are you today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good middle-of-the-night, Noel!  How are you today?


Hi Lena
I'm doing good
How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies
> 
> I have my Christmas jumper on and will be heading for the station in about an hour. The weather forecast is diabolical so I am not sure I'll get any photos of the beautiful city of Salisbury




morning mum


----------



## Bee62

Hi rooommates. Good morning, or good afternoon. Whatever you want .


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates




morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hi rooommates. Good morning, or good afternoon. Whatever you want .





good mornooning bee


----------



## johnandjade

. i love the caption


----------



## Bee62

Good morning John.
It pleases me to read that you feel better this day. As Lena said: We all need you here ! You must take care of you.


----------



## Bee62

Double parked

Mayby her greatest wish was to be an active member in a Stuntshow..... and now it comes true...


----------



## Bee62

Hey Ed. Good morning to Florida.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Suki had a reaction to one or both of the vaccines she was given yesterday and last night she was shaking, vomiting and was very lethargic and wouldn't eat of drink anything.
The vet was closed and the animal hospital is far away, so I went on the internet and found that a lot of others experiencing this used a human antihistamine for their pet. 
I cut off about 1/4 of a Sudafed and crushed it and put it in some yogurt and then forced it into her mouth.
I could see improvement within two hours and this morning, she was about normal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hey Ed. Good morning to Florida.


Hello, Sabine.
It was a long night.
The dog was sick.
How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Oh, I'm sorry, that your dog was sick.
What was with her?
I`m fine.
everything OK

Edit: Sorry, I write before I read. Now I read your post.
Vaccines are dangerous. 
My dogs and cats have not been vaccinated for years because I know that there are several problems.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, that your dog was sick.
> What was with him ?
> I`m fine.
> everything OK


She had a reaction to a shot that the vet gave her yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Bee62

Sorry Ed, I write before I read. Now I`ve read your post.
Vaccines are dangerous.
My dogs and cats have not been vaccinated for years because I know that there are several problems.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning John.
> It pleases me to read that you feel better this day. As Lena said: We all need you here ! You must take care of you.




thank you


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Suki had a reaction to one or both of the vaccines she was given yesterday and last night she was shaking, vomiting and was very lethargic and wouldn't eat of drink anything.
> The vet was closed and the animal hospital is far away, so I went on the internet and found that a lot of others experiencing this used a human antihistamine for their pet.
> I cut off about 1/4 of a Sudafed and crushed it and put it in some yogurt and then forced it into her mouth.
> I could see improvement within two hours and this morning, she was about normal.




good morning ed! poor little pup hasn't had much luck has she


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This will be her first and LAST rabies shot.
How will she ever contract rabies anyway? From the dish washer?
She's never out of the house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! 0500, self discipline begins again! need to start walking to and from work and avoiding the pub.
> 
> so lets get the day started !!!!
> 
> ...off to hunt for today's door


Good afternoon, John.
Started my Christmas warm up last night and now wishing I hadn't.
wifey bought a litre of Moroccan cider, it's always rubbish but we gave the new one a go.
Then noticed it was only 1.5 % alcohol.
So added a bottle of gin.
Feeling a bit woozy and have a lesson in 20 minutes and another one later this afternoon.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena
> I'm doing good
> How are you?


Will be better with a glass of wine  Was caught by my daughter's teacher to do some community service.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> Walking is great. Avoiding the pub - not so much, but you see your health is so important to many people around the world. Such popularity should be intoxicating in itself
> Hope you have a great day.


Good afternoon, Lena.
Hope you're having a great day, yourself.
wifey is still decorating the tree.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi rooommates. Good morning, or good afternoon. Whatever you want .


Hallo Biene!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And behind Door 22 is a 6 pack of Bud !


And some cheese!
Good morning, Gramps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good day and behind Doors 22-23-24-25 is a6pack of Buds !


And more cheese than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And, Ed, in case you don't do this much in the US of A, this is how you wear money:
> View attachment 195290
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


Splendid! 
Good find!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Started my Christmas warm up last night and now wishing I hadn't.
> wifey bought a litre of Moroccan cider, it's always rubbish but we gave the new one a go.
> Then noticed it was only 1.5 % alcohol.
> So added a bottle of gin.
> Feeling a bit woozy and have a lesson in 20 minutes and another one later this afternoon.




afternoon adam. sorry to hear. any bacon left?


----------



## johnandjade

anyone clued up on law sourinding building factors?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Started my Christmas warm up last night and now wishing I hadn't.
> wifey bought a litre of Moroccan cider, it's always rubbish but we gave the new one a go.
> Then noticed it was only 1.5 % alcohol.
> So added a bottle of gin.
> Feeling a bit woozy and have a lesson in 20 minutes and another one later this afternoon.


Good afternoon, Adam! Hope your lessons are over quickly. If it does go badly, make them watch a cartoon  (that's what I do)


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And more cheese than you can shake a stick at.


Cheese


----------



## Squirt16

Hello everyone!!!! 

Squirt says hi too


----------



## AZtortMom

Squirt16 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> Squirt says hi too


Hi Squirt!*waves*


----------



## Squirt16

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Squirt!*waves*


How are you doing


----------



## Bee62

ZeroPilot said


> This will be her first and LAST rabies shot.
> How will she ever contract rabies anyway? From the dish washer?
> She's never out of the house.



What a stupid vet that vaccinated your dog against rabies ! If she never leave the house. Mayby you could bite her ..... Are you vaccinated against rabies ?
That was a joke !
Sorry but I don`t understand the vet.... Argggggg !


----------



## Kristoff

Squirt16 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> Squirt says hi too


Hello to you both! Squirt, you're growing fast!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Hallo Biene!



Hallo Lena ! Glad to read you.
Some days ago you had asked me what kind of a digi cam I am searching for. Just easy to work with and not to expensive.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Suki had a reaction to one or both of the vaccines she was given yesterday and last night she was shaking, vomiting and was very lethargic and wouldn't eat of drink anything.
> The vet was closed and the animal hospital is far away, so I went on the internet and found that a lot of others experiencing this used a human antihistamine for their pet.
> I cut off about 1/4 of a Sudafed and crushed it and put it in some yogurt and then forced it into her mouth.
> I could see improvement within two hours and this morning, she was about normal.


OMG!!  Poor Suki! WAY TO GO, ED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Hallo Lena ! Glad to read you.
> Some days ago you had asked me what kind of a digi cam I am searching for. Just easy to work with and not to expensive.


Go with a good point-and-shoot. They produce fantastic quality nowadays. For reviews, I usually use this source: https://m.dpreview.com. When you choose a model you like, I can take a look at the specs.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!  Poor Suki! WAY TO GO, ED!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello Bea!
Has your TORTOISE package started talking to you? Mine says, "Open me! Open me!" It's barely audible though, so no one else can hear.


----------



## Bee62

Thank you Lena. I will have a deeper look on the page from your link this evening.
Point- and- shot is what I need.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> This will be her first and LAST rabies shot.
> How will she ever contract rabies anyway? From the dish washer?
> She's never out of the house.


You might want to make sure the vet knows this happened. I say that because I did not want to get rabies vaccines for my cats since they are never allowed outside, either. My vet explained that rabies vaccines are required by law and THE VET IS HELD LIABLE for failing to comply. I don't know how anyone would find out, though. She is a great person, though, and did NOT give my cat the rabies vaccine.

If your vet puts this reaction in Suki's medical records, it WOULD be a valid medical reason to not give the vaccine. Then you would be covered, the vet would be covered and any other vet helping out would see and accept it as a valid medical reason to NOT vaccinate. 

A friend of mine took her half-grown dog to the vet for the usual exams, and when they gave him the rabies shot he collapsed right there in the office. The vet and techs immediately did everything they could, including CPR, but the dog was gone. The dog's brother (litter mate) had already gotten his shots and was fine. Go figure.
Duke is very LUCKY that you're her dad!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> ZeroPilot said
> 
> 
> What a stupid vet that vaccinated your dog against rabies ! If she never leave the house. Mayby you could bite her ..... Are you vaccinated against rabies ?
> That was a joke !
> Sorry but I don`t understand the vet.... Argggggg !


Over here vaccinating dogs and cats is required by law. The vet can be held legally responsible.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hello Bea!
> Has your TORTOISE package started talking to you? Mine says, "Open me! Open me!" It's barely audible though, so no one else can hear.


Yes- it has been whispering to me ever since the day it arrived!!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Bea,

you are right. The vet must know that there went something wrong after the shot.
And that`s the reason why my dogs and cats are not vaccinated any longer.
In Germany rabies does no longer appear / exist since the foxes are vaccinated a couple of years against this disease.

Edit
Moozillion said


> Over here vaccinating dogs and cats is required by law. The vet can be held legally responsible.



Oh, I understand.


----------



## Squirt16

Kristoff said:


> Hello to you both! Squirt, you're growing fast!


Do you think so? I've been taking pictures of him everyday to track his growth and all I'm noticing is the shell is becoming more domed


----------



## Bee62

Hello Squirt,

it`s like you have children. A mother always say that they are still so small and young, but in the short moment of an eylid they grow..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> You might want to make sure the vet knows this happened. I say that because I did not want to get rabies vaccines for my cats since they are never allowed outside, either. My vet explained that rabies vaccines are required by law and THE VET IS HELD LIABLE for failing to comply. I don't know how anyone would find out, though. She is a great person, though, and did NOT give my cat the rabies vaccine.
> 
> If your vet puts this reaction in Suki's medical records, it WOULD be a valid medical reason to not give the vaccine. Then you would be covered, the vet would be covered and any other vet helping out would see and accept it as a valid medical reason to NOT vaccinate.
> 
> A friend of mine took her half-grown dog to the vet for the usual exams, and when they gave him the rabies shot he collapsed right there in the office. The vet and techs immediately did everything they could, including CPR, but the dog was gone. The dog's brother (litter mate) had already gotten his shots and was fine. Go figure.
> Duke is very LUCKY that you're her dad!!!!!!!


The vet has been notified and it's been noted on her chart that she is vaccine reactive. They said she will be pre-treated in the future for the sensitivity.
Florida DOES require a rabies vaccine. However, the fee for not having it is $300. 
Next year she needs two more vaccines. She may or may not be getting them.


----------



## Squirt16

Bee62 said:


> Hello Squirt,
> 
> it`s like you have children. A mother always say that they are still so small and young, but in the short moment of an eylid they grow..


I know, it's like your blinded because you always see them everyday so you don't notice the change :'(


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The vet has been notified and it's been noted on her chart that she is vaccine reactive. They said she will be pre-treated in the future for the sensitivity.
> Florida DOES require a rabies vaccine. However, the fee for not having it is $300.
> Next year she needs two more vaccines. She may or may not be getting them.


Gosh, even pre-treating would make me nervous.  Good LUCK to you and Suki, both!


----------



## Kristoff

Squirt16 said:


> Do you think so? I've been taking pictures of him everyday to track his growth and all I'm noticing is the shell is becoming more domed


I think so. Other people's kids grow fast.


----------



## Kristoff

Help! The tape is coming off one of my packages!


I didn't do it. (At least not consciously.) It must be my evil cat! Or one of Bea's baby meerkats possibly sneaked in.


----------



## Squirt16

Kristoff said:


> Help! The tape is coming off one of my packages!
> View attachment 195311
> 
> I didn't do it. (At least not consciously.) It must be my evil cat! Or one of Bea's baby meerkats possibly sneaked in.


Is these presents alive ?


----------



## Squirt16

Kristoff said:


> I think so. Other people's kids grow fast.


I know, I have a little brother and he's already 1!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies
> 
> I have my Christmas jumper on and will be heading for the station in about an hour. The weather forecast is diabolical so I am not sure I'll get any photos of the beautiful city of Salisbury


Good afternoon, Linda.
We often used to visit Salisbury when the family went to visit my aunt who lived in Guildford.
On the route there, or back we frequently stopped off in the beautiful city and visited the cathedral.
And crossed Salisbury plain, visited the wonderful Stonehenge and watched the tanks and military vehicles.
The best bit for me was seeing how many nationalities were represented in the car park near Stonehenge!


----------



## Kristoff

Squirt16 said:


> Is these presents alive ?


I don't know. I hope not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies
> 
> I have my Christmas jumper on and will be heading for the station in about an hour. The weather forecast is diabolical so I am not sure I'll get any photos of the beautiful city of Salisbury


And now for my story.
One summer, I was hitching back from London across Salisbury Plain when a rusty old, rackety Bedford van pulled up with about four greasy looking individuals crammed into the front. "Hop in the back", I was told, so i did.
I made it a rule never to refuse a lift, as though I was attacked a couple of times, it was invariably by someone smartly dressed in a nice car. You never can tell.
Opening the doors at the back, I was enveloped in a cloud of aromatic smoke. Peering through the dispersing fumes within were several figures, huddled together. I got in.
It turned out to be a Chapter of Hell's Angel's who'd been trying to get to "The Henge" for the Summer Solstice and had their bikes impounded by the police for excessive naughtiness. (the Angels were naughty, not the bikes).
I spent three days with them, unwashed and drunken and high as they were. They were great fun and extremely generous and kind.
We never did get to the Stones.(Henge, not Rolling).
When it was time for me to move on, they refused to let me hitch as it was too dangerous, drove me to Salisbury and paid for my coach ticket back to Bristol!
Lovely bunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates


Good morning, Noel.
We're still tree decorating here, but the end is in sight. 
Just finished a lesson on "Unreliable Narration".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi rooommates. Good morning, or good afternoon. Whatever you want .


Good afternoon, Bee.
I want cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195298
> . i love the caption


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Suki had a reaction to one or both of the vaccines she was given yesterday and last night she was shaking, vomiting and was very lethargic and wouldn't eat of drink anything.
> The vet was closed and the animal hospital is far away, so I went on the internet and found that a lot of others experiencing this used a human antihistamine for their pet.
> I cut off about 1/4 of a Sudafed and crushed it and put it in some yogurt and then forced it into her mouth.
> I could see improvement within two hours and this morning, she was about normal.


Good morning, Ed.
Poor Suki.
I always feel terrible when this sort of thing happens.
It's like when I had to file Tidgy's beak, I imagine that she feels she's done something wrong and is being punished but can't understand why.
She looks at me with big wide eyes as if to say :
"What have I done, daddy? Please don't be horrible to me."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This will be her first and LAST rabies shot.
> How will she ever contract rabies anyway? From the dish washer?
> She's never out of the house.


Don't have a dishwasher now, as ours did contract rabies.
It had an allergic reaction to water (hydrophobia) and there was foam everywhere. 
I think it tried to bite me, too, if I recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon adam. sorry to hear. any bacon left?


Another lesson in 10 minutes.
But adrenaline kicked in for the last one and i was fine, really enjoyed it. 
We have about 2 rashers left. 
If we can't get proper bacon, we'll have to use a sort of ham we get from the French supermarket in the New Town.
It's not the same, but is a pretty good substitute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> anyone clued up on law sourinding building factors?


In Morocco, yes.
In Scotland, no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam! Hope your lessons are over quickly. If it does go badly, make them watch a cartoon  (that's what I do)


Last lesson I did with the student who's due in 5 minutes, we watched Doctor Who! 
Splendid!


----------



## Squirt16

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last lesson I did with the student who's due in 5 minutes, we watched Doctor Who!
> Splendid!


What do you teach?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now for my story.
> One summer, I was hitching back from London across Salisbury Plain when a rusty old, rackety Bedford van pulled up with about four greasy looking individuals crammed into the front. "Hop in the back", I was told, so i did.
> I made it a rule never to refuse a lift, as though I was attacked a couple of times, it was invariably by someone smartly dressed in a nice car. You never can tell.
> Opening the doors at the back, I was enveloped in a cloud of aromatic smoke. Peering through the dispersing fumes within were several figures, huddled together. I got in.
> It turned out to be a Chapter of Hell's Angel's who'd been trying to get to "The Henge" for the Summer Solstice and had their bikes impounded by the police for excessive naughtiness. (the Angels were naughty, not the bikes).
> I spent three days with them, unwashed and drunken and high as they were. They were great fun and extremely generous and kind.
> We never did get to the Stones.(Henge, not Rolling).
> When it was time for me to move on, they refused to let me hitch as it was too dangerous, drove me to Salisbury and paid for my coach ticket back to Bristol!
> Lovely bunch.


 GOOD HEAVENS!!!! So glad it all went well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Cheese


Of course.
but I get the points.
And you get a bonus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> Squirt says hi too


Good afternoon! 
And hi to you too, Squirt. 
Looking good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!  Poor Suki! WAY TO GO, ED!!!!!!!!!!!


Good afternoon, Bea! 
We'll have to open our pressies soon, you'll be glad to hear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello Bea!
> Has your TORTOISE package started talking to you? Mine says, "Open me! Open me!" It's barely audible though, so no one else can hear.


Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now for my story.
> One summer, I was hitching back from London across Salisbury Plain when a rusty old, rackety Bedford van pulled up with about four greasy looking individuals crammed into the front. "Hop in the back", I was told, so i did.
> I made it a rule never to refuse a lift, as though I was attacked a couple of times, it was invariably by someone smartly dressed in a nice car. You never can tell.
> Opening the doors at the back, I was enveloped in a cloud of aromatic smoke. Peering through the dispersing fumes within were several figures, huddled together. I got in.
> It turned out to be a Chapter of Hell's Angel's who'd been trying to get to "The Henge" for the Summer Solstice and had their bikes impounded by the police for excessive naughtiness. (the Angels were naughty, not the bikes).
> I spent three days with them, unwashed and drunken and high as they were. They were great fun and extremely generous and kind.
> We never did get to the Stones.(Henge, not Rolling).
> When it was time for me to move on, they refused to let me hitch as it was too dangerous, drove me to Salisbury and paid for my coach ticket back to Bristol!
> Lovely bunch.


I'd have to say that you are a lucky man. From my limited dealings with that organization.


----------



## Moozillion

My friend (Anita) and her hubby have arrived in England!!!!!! Unfortunately, she's coming down with a cold, but knowing her, she will soldier on, regardless. It's already getting dark there and it's only 4:00 pm! Before leaving, they bought a data plan for their phones, but she has to buy a UK charger.

You can all expect to be bored silly over this week as I relay her experiences! I am living vicariously through her for this trip!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Bea!
> We'll have to open our pressies soon, you'll be glad to hear.


AT LAST!!!!!!!!
I've got my scissors at the ready...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got the name Zeropilot from members of another club that I used to befriend as a young man.
Very weary of outsiders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You might want to make sure the vet knows this happened. I say that because I did not want to get rabies vaccines for my cats since they are never allowed outside, either. My vet explained that rabies vaccines are required by law and THE VET IS HELD LIABLE for failing to comply. I don't know how anyone would find out, though. She is a great person, though, and did NOT give my cat the rabies vaccine.
> 
> If your vet puts this reaction in Suki's medical records, it WOULD be a valid medical reason to not give the vaccine. Then you would be covered, the vet would be covered and any other vet helping out would see and accept it as a valid medical reason to NOT vaccinate.
> 
> A friend of mine took her half-grown dog to the vet for the usual exams, and when they gave him the rabies shot he collapsed right there in the office. The vet and techs immediately did everything they could, including CPR, but the dog was gone. The dog's brother (litter mate) had already gotten his shots and was fine. Go figure.
> Duke is very LUCKY that you're her dad!!!!!!!



What a sad story. 
I'm sad now.


----------



## Moozillion

May not be on much today: off to get groceries this morning and then assisting hubby at a photo shoot this afternoon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Back just for a minute. I just ate way too big of a lunch and I am in the middle of a transmission build. It might not get finished today.
I'm anxious to get home and see if Suki acts like her regular, super excited self when she sees me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Help! The tape is coming off one of my packages!
> View attachment 195311
> 
> I didn't do it. (At least not consciously.) It must be my evil cat! Or one of Bea's baby meerkats possibly sneaked in.


I agree with Squirt.
Something alive in there trying to get out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I don't know. I hope not!


Don't panic.
If it were, it"ll probably be dead by now.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree with Squirt.
> Something alive in there trying to get out.


Noooo! That sounds scarier than the story about Hell's Angels! 
Anyway, whatever it is, I'll try to keep it in until the time comes.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't panic.
> If it were, it"ll probably be dead by now.


Adam, please, this will give me nightmares!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Squirt16 said:


> What do you teach?


Mainly English, usually to university students, but sometimes younger ones or adults. 
I also teach a bit of other subjects, recently Latin, astronomy and palaeontology, for example.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Back just for a minute. I just ate way too big of a lunch and I am in the middle of a transmission build. It might not get finished today.
> I'm anxious to get home and see if Suki acts like her regular, super excited self when she sees me.


Really hope she's well now. Love to Suki!


----------



## Kristoff

I'm having some issues with my Internet connection, so I'll be settling down in the corner for the night. 
Спокойной ночи, товарищи!  Sweet dreams, whenever it comes to your time zone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd have to say that you are a lucky man. From my limited dealings with that organization.


Like anything, i'm sure there are some people who give them a dad name.
I've met a lot of gang members from various organizations and most of them were rather nice, if you accept them at face value and treat them nicely.
I like meeting different sorts and usually get along with people wherever and whenever I find them.
The world is my lobster.
Or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My friend (Anita) and her hubby have arrived in England!!!!!! Unfortunately, she's coming down with a cold, but knowing her, she will soldier on, regardless. It's already getting dark there and it's only 4:00 pm! Before leaving, they bought a data plan for their phones, but she has to buy a UK charger.
> 
> You can all expect to be bored silly over this week as I relay her experiences! I am living vicariously through her for this trip!!!


The way you write things, Bea, I doubt anyone will get bored.
I'm rather looking forward to it. 
I think it's compulsory to have a cold in England during December.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> AT LAST!!!!!!!!
> I've got my scissors at the ready...


Sorry.
i think you'll find I blunted them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> May not be on much today: off to get groceries this morning and then assisting hubby at a photo shoot this afternoon.


The calm before the storm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Back just for a minute. I just ate way too big of a lunch and I am in the middle of a transmission build. It might not get finished today.
> I'm anxious to get home and see if Suki acts like her regular, super excited self when she sees me.


Hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Adam, please, this will give me nightmares!!!!


I love nightmares, but rarely get them.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm having some issues with my Internet connection, so I'll be settling down in the corner for the night.
> Спокойной ночи, товарищи!  Sweet dreams, whenever it comes to your time zone!


Oh, no! 
That happened to Lyn! 
Hope we don't see you tomorrow (so to speak).
Ahlam ladida to you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like anything, i'm sure there are some people who give them a dad name.
> I've met a lot of gang members from various organizations and most of them were rather nice, if you accept them at face value and treat them nicely.
> I like meeting different sorts and usually get along with people wherever and whenever I find them.
> The world is my lobster.
> Or something.


Er, that should be bad name.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er, that should be bad name.




evenooning guv, feeling better i hope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenooning guv, feeling better i hope


Finished my lessons, so now a little cognac. 
Yep, feeling good.
You ?
And did you ask today ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished my lessons, so now a little cognac.
> Yep, feeling good.
> You ?
> And did you ask today ?




glad you're feeling better . will be at base on friday so will hand in the request from. still some pain today but no where near as bad.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I'm at the station waiting for the train on the last leg of my journey home. 

Had a lovely day out with my friends. 

Only one picture - Salisbury Cathedral in the dark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad you're feeling better . will be at base on friday so will hand in the request from. still some pain today but no where near as bad.


Splendid, splendid.. 
Quiet evening in, tonight ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm at the station waiting for the train on the last leg of my journey home.
> 
> Had a lovely day out with my friends.
> 
> Only one picture - Salisbury Cathedral in the dark
> View attachment 195322


Only one, but what a lovely picture. 
So glad you had a good day. 
Bit knackered now, one supposes ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry.
> i think you'll find I blunted them.


Dang.
You're GOOD!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm at the station waiting for the train on the last leg of my journey home.
> 
> Had a lovely day out with my friends.
> 
> Only one picture - Salisbury Cathedral in the dark
> View attachment 195322


That's WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dang.
> You're GOOD!


Years of practice with wifey.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Years of practice with wifey.


Nap time now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nap time now.


I play cards! 
Can I join in ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yep.
Suki is back to normal and was doing flips when I opened the door.
Now it's T.V.time.
Tomorrow I'll try to model some of the gifts I got from John.
It's been so hectic, I didn't even get around to giving Kelly her shirt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep.
> Suki is back to normal and was doing flips when I opened the door.
> Now it's T.V.time.
> Tomorrow I'll try to model some of the gifts I got from John.
> It's been so hectic, I didn't even get around to giving Kelly her shirt.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good news.
hello, Suki, so glad you're back to 'normal'.


----------



## TammyJ

Really awesome photo! All the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TammyJ said:


> Really awesome photo! All the best.


Hello, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
It's difficult to see photos in here because there's no light. 
Grab an armadillo to sit on, and the One-legged Pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
Have a lovely festive season.
Ho Ho Ho!
Or Bah Humbug!
if you prefer.


----------



## Bee62

Helllooooooo ??? It`s so scary dark and quiet here. Nobody else here ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Helllooooooo ??? It`s so scary dark and quiet here. Nobody else here ?


Boo! 
Hi, Sabine, I've been watching Doctor Who again
"The Time Warrior" episode 1 introducing my favourite monsters the Sontarans in the form of the wonderful Commander Jingo Linx.
Wonderful dialogue. 
How are you ?
Other than scared.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Commander Jingo Linx, Sontaran Warrior.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening / night, Adam. I am fine.
Not really scared.
I am not a fearful person. And I don`t know anything about Dr. Who.
Ask me questions about Star Trek, the older episodes of the series. My favorites are Mr. Spock and Captain William T. Kirk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening / night, Adam. I am fine.
> Not really scared.
> I am not a fearful person. And I don`t know anything about Dr. Who.
> Ask me questions about Star Trek, the older episodes of the series. My favorites are Mr. Spock and Captain William T. Kirk.


James Tiberius Kirk played by William Shatner. 
I dislike Star Trek, in the main, hate Spock but rather like Shatner.. (but not Kirk)


----------



## Bee62

Why do you dislike Star Trek ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I got my card from Bee today!! 
I love that its written in German. Must ask my "mother in law" to translate


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> James Tiberius Kirk played by William Shatner.
> I dislike Star Trek, in the main, hate Spock but rather like Shatner.. (but not Kirk)


Ive never watched Star Trek. I feel like its one of those you just have to do but i have no motivation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why do you dislike Star Trek ?


I dislike the whole idea of the colonization of space by Earthmen, the acting and scripts are usually substandard and the monsters are just people painted a funny colour or talking rocks. Even the Klingons in the original Trek are just men in string vests, pointy beards and an oriental look.There seems to be a lot of rock monsters or creatures with limited mobility, too. 
Kirk is always falling in love with the girl of the week, anyone in a red shirt is going to get snuffed (excepy Scotty) , the girls all wear silly short skirts and are just eye candy and "To boldly go where no man has gone before" is terribly bad English, a split infinitive , it should be " To go boldly"
And they don't, anyway, they always encounter another Earthship or colony, they're never the first.
And i could go on...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I got my card from Bee today!!
> I love that its written in German. Must ask my "mother in law" to translate


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello, Linhdan.
Google Translate ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ive never watched Star Trek. I feel like its one of those you just have to do but i have no motivation


Lots of people love it, but it isn't for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good news.
> hello, Suki, so glad you're back to 'normal'.


She is such a joy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is such a joy.


I can imagine! 
Lovely animal.


----------



## Bee62

Yes you are right Adam with your objections in Star Trek. But James T. Kirk and the other crew had been the heros of my childhood.... That`s because I like them, but your concers are really right.

@Linhdan Nguyen
I am very glad you received my card and loved the "German words" Should I translate my written in English?
I think I rember what I wrote.

@ZEROPILOT
A pic just for you





Translation:
The ones without shoes are going every path with us.
The ones without money give us all the things that are inexpensive.
They never promise something and they never disappoint us.
They own nothing but giving us more as most people could.

Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Good night roommates. Have nice dreams and so will I.
Hope I don`t see you tomorrow. ( Is that right Adam, my teacher ? ?

best regards
cclBee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night roommates. Have nice dreams and so will I.
> Hope I don`t see you tomorrow. ( Is that right Adam, my teacher ? ?
> 
> best regards
> cclBee


Correct! 
Night night, cclBee.
Won't see you tomorrow, as well, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An early one for me, too, tonight.
Night night Roommates.
Sleep well and not see you all in the morning.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Aw, the mischief in his eyes in the baby picture in the middle, then repeated in the bottom left photo. Watch out, Kathy!




Oh, he's something else all right!!
He keeps me on my toes for sure!! 
Super big heart but very manipulative!! 
He says he wants to be an attorney!


----------



## Momof4

@ZEROPILOT
I was so sad to hear about Suki!! I love that little dog!! So glad she's feeling better!


----------



## Momof4

I seriously am!! 
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends good fun catching up, great pictures  

so we are opening up door 22 today... 

let's have a look at what we have... 

aha, it's gold! 




have a great day everyone


----------



## johnandjade

so our last lotto ticket one 2 free lucky dips, which were for last night. 

we only won another lucky dip!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends good fun catching up, great pictures
> 
> so we are opening up door 22 today...
> 
> let's have a look at what we have...
> 
> aha, it's gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a great day everyone


Oh dear. Quick, close it again! 

Good morning, John!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Oh, he's something else all right!!
> He keeps me on my toes for sure!!
> Super big heart but very manipulative!!
> He says he wants to be an attorney!


Knew it!  And he already knows what he wants. Amazing.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Quick, close it again!
> 
> Good morning, John!




i love it  

morning lena


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm at the station waiting for the train on the last leg of my journey home.
> 
> Had a lovely day out with my friends.
> 
> Only one picture - Salisbury Cathedral in the dark
> View attachment 195322


Lovely. Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> That happened to Lyn!
> Hope we don't see you tomorrow (so to speak).
> Ahlam ladida to you, too.


Not gonna happen here. There's a surplus of electronic devices in this household. (Wish I could send one to Lyn)  Now, as long as my Leader doesn't kill the Internet in this country... Sweet dreams, Adam. Or not. Probably wouldn't matter either way if you don't remember them.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I seriously am!!
> Happy Holidays!!
> 
> View attachment 195367


My kind of dinner.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates




morning mom! HI 5


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning mom! HI 5


Morning John
Hi five


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> Hi five




heehee . 


how's today looking for you?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> heehee .
> 
> 
> how's today looking for you?


Kinda busy. 
I'm digging up paperwork for the house. How you?
How are you feeling?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Kinda busy.
> I'm digging up paperwork for the house. How you?
> How are you feeling?




it'll all be worth it in the end  eyes on the prize. 

i'm good thanks, a tad chilly (we have a storm due) but in good spirits


----------



## johnandjade

all you pretty ladies around the world 

word up


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> it'll all be worth it in the end  eyes on the prize.
> 
> i'm good thanks, a tad chilly (we have a storm due) but in good spirits


Indeed
I'm you're doing better. 
There is a storm rolling through here too.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> all you pretty ladies around the world
> 
> word up


Epic


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed
> I'm you're doing better.
> There is a storm rolling through here too.




i think we are missing the worst but may still have a white christmas. 

hope you stay safe


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> i think we are missing the worst but may still have a white christmas.
> 
> hope you stay safe


You too 
It's nothing serious


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> You too
> It's nothing serious




they never are here, we had a 'hurricane' once... you should aee what we called it


----------



## johnandjade

tee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195378


----------



## Kristoff

It's a global storm!  Very strong wind here. We occasionally get hurricanes and tornadoes. 

Good morning, Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> It's a global storm!  Very strong wind here. We occasionally get hurricanes and tornadoes.
> 
> Good morning, Noel!


Good Morning Lena
Be safe


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


>


Wibbling big time!


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed
Wibble


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I'm just trying to organise myself for the day. 

I need potatoes... and cucumber. I also need to make another batch of mince pies as son comes home tomorrow and, being a young male, he's capable of eating his own body weight of them every hour. If I don't make more then the rest of us won't get a look in


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


>




is that ed ??


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> It's a global storm!  Very strong wind here. We occasionally get hurricanes and tornadoes.
> 
> Good morning, Noel!




stay safe lena


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm just trying to organise myself for the day.
> 
> I need potatoes... and cucumber. I also need to make another batch of mince pies as son comes home tomorrow and, being a young male, he's capable of eating his own body weight of them every hour. If I don't make more then the rest of us won't get a look in


Morning Linda

Mince pie..yum!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> is that ed ??


Maybe


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm just trying to organise myself for the day.
> 
> I need potatoes... and cucumber. I also need to make another batch of mince pies as son comes home tomorrow and, being a young male, he's capable of eating his own body weight of them every hour. If I don't make more then the rest of us won't get a look in





morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

wet and windy across the globe... 

chuck norris must have sneezed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I seriously am!!
> Happy Holidays!!
> 
> View attachment 195367


My sort of Christmas.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> wet and windy across the globe...
> 
> chuck norris must have sneezed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends good fun catching up, great pictures
> 
> so we are opening up door 22 today...
> 
> let's have a look at what we have...
> 
> aha, it's gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a great day everyone


Good morning, John.
I love Spandau Ballet, but particularly the early stuff, not so much the more commercial "True" or "Gold"
Though Gold's quite fun when I win medals.
Which is never.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dislike the whole idea of the colonization of space by Earthmen, the acting and scripts are usually substandard and the monsters are just people painted a funny colour or talking rocks. Even the Klingons in the original Trek are just men in string vests, pointy beards and an oriental look.There seems to be a lot of rock monsters or creatures with limited mobility, too.
> Kirk is always falling in love with the girl of the week, anyone in a red shirt is going to get snuffed (excepy Scotty) , the girls all wear silly short skirts and are just eye candy and "To boldly go where no man has gone before" is terribly bad English, a split infinitive , it should be " To go boldly"
> And they don't, anyway, they always encounter another Earthship or colony, they're never the first.
> And i could go on...............


The show WAS promptly cancelled.
Then later gave birth to an empire of shows and movies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm wearing hat number one today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Not gonna happen here. There's a surplus of electronic devices in this household. (Wish I could send one to Lyn)  Now, as long as my Leader doesn't kill the Internet in this country... Sweet dreams, Adam. Or not. Probably wouldn't matter either way if you don't remember them.


I woke up last night after a lovely but weird dream, thought I'll remember this one and tell the Roomies tomorrow.
It's now completely gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My kind of dinner.


Snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel. 
The day before Christmas is called Christmas Eve.
The day before that is Christmas Egg.
And the day before that is Christmas Adam. (there must be an Adam if there's an Eve.
So Happy Christmas Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It's a global storm!  Very strong wind here. We occasionally get hurricanes and tornadoes.
> 
> Good morning, Noel!


Like most things, it's missed Morocco.
Nice and sunny and calm here if a bit chilly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm just trying to organise myself for the day.
> 
> I need potatoes... and cucumber. I also need to make another batch of mince pies as son comes home tomorrow and, being a young male, he's capable of eating his own body weight of them every hour. If I don't make more then the rest of us won't get a look in


Don't forget the Roommates! 
Good morning, Linda.
I too am on a potato run this morning.
One extra required as it's Christmas. 
Not sure we'll have cucumber with Christmas dinner, so I'll leave that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I woke up last night after a lovely but weird dream, thought I'll remember this one and tell the Roomies tomorrow.
> It's now completely gone.


Same here. I wake and the fade away.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hurricanes are a good thing.
Who needs a roof on their house anyway?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195389


What exactly is that pink thing?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> I love Spandau Ballet, but particularly the early stuff, not so much the more commercial "True" or "Gold"
> Though Gold's quite fun when I win medals.
> Which is never.




wait till tomorrow. 


morning guv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195389


Yes, wifey saw this original quote. 
Madness.
Still, perhaps I can get a job as a brain surgeon now. 
But as I have some knowledge and certificates in biology, zoology and first aid I may be overqualified.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The show WAS promptly cancelled.
> Then later gave birth to an empire of shows and movies.




good morning ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John, Adam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just ate an overly spicy Jamaican beef patty for breakfast. 
That'll wake me up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The show WAS promptly cancelled.
> Then later gave birth to an empire of shows and movies.


Good morning, Ed.
Yep it was rejigged after season one and cancelled after season three.
And became cult. 
Still, Doctor Who got cancelled after 26 seasons. 
But then came back again even stronger.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm wearing hat number one today.




wayhay


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What exactly is that pink thing?





hee hee! well played sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Same here. I wake and the fade away.


I get my best ideas in dreams. 
I'm sure i'd be a very famous author and scientist if i could remember a few of 'em.


----------



## johnandjade

branch manager brought in rolls and sausage again. 

back to work now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hurricanes are a good thing.
> Who needs a roof on their house anyway?


Not me. 
Not much of mine left, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What exactly is that pink thing?



Moderator!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wait till tomorrow.
> 
> 
> morning guv


Happy Christmas Adam! 
I shall wait til tomorrow.
As will we all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John, Adam.


Happy Christmas Adam! 
( I shan't get bored of typing this) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> branch manager brought in rolls and sausage again.
> 
> back to work now


See you later on this merry Christmas Adam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moderator!


I didn't know if it was intentional. But it does kind of catch ones eye.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't know if it was intentional. But it does kind of catch ones eye.


John and I never noticed.
It just goes to show what kind of a mind you have.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've reported that it may look phallic.
(Between that and the beef patty, I'm now fully awake.)


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't know if it was intentional. But it does kind of catch ones eye.


Morning Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Ed


Good morning


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm glad you're awake


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've reported that it may look phallic.
> (Between that and the beef patty, I'm now fully awake.)


I wouldn't worry.
Nobody will notice if we don't mention it.
Ooooppppss.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't worry.
> Nobody will notice if we don't mention it.
> Ooooppppss.


REALLY?
No one else would notice that gigantic, pink............?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I do often see details that others have missed. 
It's part of being a diagnostic technician.
However.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Watch this.
It's worth 5 minutes of your lives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> REALLY?
> No one else would notice that gigantic, pink............?


They will now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I do often see details that others have missed.
> It's part of being a diagnostic technician.
> However.


The Devil is in the detail.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watch this.
> It's worth 5 minutes of your lives.


Watch what?
I see nothing. Maybe it's my security settings?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Watch what?
> I see nothing. Maybe it's my security settings?


Oh.
It works here.
Don't know about about settings stuff.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Ed! 
Good morning, Adam!

Off to watch the video Adam posted, and then the one Noel posted - in light of newly emerged details.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Ed!
> Good morning, Adam!
> 
> Off to watch the video Adam posted, and then the one Noel posted - in light of newly emerged details.


Happy Christmas Adam, Lena!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh my Goodness!
I'm laughing like a hyena at work.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Adam!
> I shall wait til tomorrow.
> As will we all.



happy christmas adam, adam


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Oh my Goodness!
> I'm laughing like a hyena at work.


Happy THURSDAY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy THURSDAY


Booooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

It appears the pink thing is just crossing off personal information. Funny we show pictures of real tortoise penis' and nobody comments.


----------



## Kristoff

Jacqui said:


> It appears the pink thing is just crossing off personal information. Funny we show pictures of real tortoise penis' and nobody comments.


And cheer for the poo


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> It appears the pink thing is just crossing off personal information. Funny we show pictures of real tortoise penis' and nobody comments.


RIGHT?!


----------



## Kristoff

You guys are too much fun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> It appears the pink thing is just crossing off personal information. Funny we show pictures of real tortoise penis' and nobody comments.


Happy Christmas Adam, Jacqui.
Seasons greeting to you and your armadillo.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> And cheer for the poo


*still laughing and wiping tears away*


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy THURSDAY


Indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed


Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


Wobble!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to buy the Christmas potato. 
See you later Roommates.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> *still laughing and wiping tears away*


Me too! (And all the while I'm trying to write up a PhD research proposal that has nothing to do with tort poo or mysterious pink elements!)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watch this.
> It's worth 5 minutes of your lives.


Michael McIntyre's Fairytale of New York. So funny


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off to buy the Christmas potato.
> See you later Roommates.


I have mine  They're nestling between the sprouts and the parsnips. (Read into that what you will )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have mine  They're nestling between the sprouts and the parsnips. (Read into that what you will )


I've got the sprouts, but still need some parsnip substitutes.
Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I have mine  They're nestling between the sprouts and the parsnips. (Read into that what you will )


You know you want to post a picture
Ok I'll stop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a lovely sunny day out. 
Wished everyone a merry Christmas Adam.
They just looked confused.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a lovely sunny day out.
> Wished everyone a merry Christmas Adam.
> They just looked confused.


They were all wondering what that Kafir was wibbling about


----------



## Kristoff

Did some work. Bargain Hunt now. Then off to pick up my girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Did some work. Bargain Hunt now. Then off to pick up my girl.


I used to watch this !
Twas good.
Wish your girl a happy Christmas Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to watch this !
> Twas good.
> Wish your girl a happy Christmas Adam!


Oh, you're gonna make me say it after all: Happy Christmas Adam, Adam!  And just for good measure: Adam, Adam, Adam, Adam!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watch this.
> It's worth 5 minutes of your lives.




need to catch it later


----------



## johnandjade

one of the drivers came in with pies . doing well today


----------



## johnandjade

and i'm the DJ in the valet shed


----------



## johnandjade

oh!! i forgot, i found a couple chipmonks in a car!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Yes you are right Adam with your objections in Star Trek. But James T. Kirk and the other crew had been the heros of my childhood.... That`s because I like them, but your concers are really right.
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen
> I am very glad you received my card and loved the "German words" Should I translate my written in English?
> I think I rember what I wrote.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT
> A pic just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> The ones without shoes are going every path with us.
> The ones without money give us all the things that are inexpensive.
> They never promise something and they never disappoint us.
> They own nothing but giving us more as most people could.
> 
> Sabine


I'm with you, cclBee, in regards to Star Trek: even if it's not a great show by today's standards, they were the heroes of my childhood, and I remember them fondly. My favorite was Dr. McCoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you're gonna make me say it after all: Happy Christmas Adam, Adam!  And just for good measure: Adam, Adam, Adam, Adam!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh!! i forgot, i found a couple chipmonks in a car!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195392


Better than meerkats! 
Don't get pies here.
But wifey sometimes makes them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm with you, cclBee, in regards to Star Trek: even if it's not a great show by today's standards, they were the heroes of my childhood, and I remember them fondly. My favorite was Dr. McCoy.


Mmmm.
Good morning, Bea! 
Merry Christmas Adam!


----------



## Jacqui

Moozillion said:


> I'm with you, cclBee, in regards to Star Trek: even if it's not a great show by today's standards, they were the heroes of my childhood, and I remember them fondly. My favorite was Dr. McCoy.



Good old Bones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Good old Bones.


Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> oh!! i forgot, i found a couple chipmonks in a car!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195392





And those are my childhood heroes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 195393
> 
> And those are my childhood heroes.


Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I'm with you, cclBee, in regards to Star Trek: even if it's not a great show by today's standards, they were the heroes of my childhood, and I remember them fondly. My favorite was Dr. McCoy.




morning bea


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 195393
> 
> And those are my childhood heroes.




that show was awesome


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!


Still not as bad as Star Trek 
I'm in the Babylon 5 and, especially, Battlestar Galactica camp


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I'm with you, cclBee, in regards to Star Trek: even if it's not a great show by today's standards, they were the heroes of my childhood, and I remember them fondly. My favorite was Dr. McCoy.


Good morning, Bea!  How was yesterday's photoshoot?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that show was awesome


Hmmmmmmm...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Still not as bad as Star Trek
> I'm in the Babylon 5 and, especially, Battlestar Galactica camp


True.
I've never watched either of these. (except the original Battlestar Galactica which was seriously awful. )
Not really a sci-fi fan.


----------



## johnandjade

sales brought in beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sales brought in beer


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Result!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> sales brought in beer


Watch out, John! There may be a payback time!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, John! 
Good morning, Lena! 
Good morning Adam and all Roomies! 

The photo shoot was fun. It was a family portrait: a couple and 3 kids, ages 15, 12 and 7. A blended family: the older 2 are from the woman's first marriage. They are a really, really nice family. It was an outdoor shoot in a lovely woodsy setting which was good because the kids were pretty energetic- very well behaved, but happy and excited about the holidays. The 12 and 7 year olds were really into the photo shoot and were a lot of fun. I get to help with the light stands, posing and helping chat to keep everyone relaxed while hubby gets all geeky about the technical side. He says I really am a big help, which is nice to hear. I only go on shoots if he asks me to, and he's asking me more often.


----------



## Moozillion

I know I kid a lot about opening our TORTOISE, but my days are getting pretty busy over here, and I was wondering if we'd actually determined a date and time to open the prezzies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, John!
> Good morning, Lena!
> Good morning Adam and all Roomies!
> 
> The photo shoot was fun. It was a family portrait: a couple and 3 kids, ages 15, 12 and 7. A blended family: the older 2 are from the woman's first marriage. They are a really, really nice family. It was an outdoor shoot in a lovely woodsy setting which was good because the kids were pretty energetic- very well behaved, but happy and excited about the holidays. The 12 and 7 year olds were really into the photo shoot and were a lot of fun. I get to help with the light stands, posing and helping chat to keep everyone relaxed while hubby gets all geeky about the technical side. He says I really am a big help, which is nice to hear. I only go on shoots if he asks me to, and he's asking me more often.


Sounds wonderful! 
Well done Bea and hubby.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, John!
> Good morning, Lena!
> Good morning Adam and all Roomies!
> 
> The photo shoot was fun. It was a family portrait: a couple and 3 kids, ages 15, 12 and 7. A blended family: the older 2 are from the woman's first marriage. They are a really, really nice family. It was an outdoor shoot in a lovely woodsy setting which was good because the kids were pretty energetic- very well behaved, but happy and excited about the holidays. The 12 and 7 year olds were really into the photo shoot and were a lot of fun. I get to help with the light stands, posing and helping chat to keep everyone relaxed while hubby gets all geeky about the technical side. He says I really am a big help, which is nice to hear. I only go on shoots if he asks me to, and he's asking me more often.


An assistant to take care of the non-technical side is any photographer's dream. Your hubby is lucky to have you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I know I kid a lot about opening our TORTOISE, but my days are getting pretty busy over here, and I was wondering if we'd actually determined a date and time to open the prezzies?


Agreed.
Tomorrow okay for everyone ?
We can do it through the day, whenever a TORTOISE participant is on, we can open our pressies and post pictures if possible.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> Well done Bea and hubby.


Snap again!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> Tomorrow okay for everyone ?
> We can do it through the day, whenever a TORTOISE participant is on, we can open our pressies and post pictures if possible.


Sounds good. That would still give Ed's postman some more time. :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sounds good. That would still give Ed's postman some more time. :/


Hopefully it'll show, if not he'll get a nice New Year present! 
I'm sure it'll get there soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> Tomorrow okay for everyone ?
> We can do it through the day, whenever a TORTOISE participant is on, we can open our pressies and post pictures if possible.


I'm good with that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm not gonna let y'all lap me.
> 
> View attachment 195400


Happy Christmas Adam, Cameron. 
How many posts makes a lap, do you suppose ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> Tomorrow okay for everyone ?
> We can do it through the day, whenever a TORTOISE participant is on, we can open our pressies and post pictures if possible.


Sounds good to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> An assistant to take care of the non-technical side is any photographer's dream. Your hubby is lucky to have you!


Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So we have a majority decision. 
TORTOISE opening tomorrow! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson in 5 minutes.
Possibly last one of the year.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Sounds good. That would still give Ed's postman some more time. :/


There is more than USPS to delay this. 

There's the outgoing postal service to start. 

Then with the current concerns about terrorism, it is possible that US security is giving parcels from certain countries a rather slower passage than others. And when/if they release it without blowing it up, then the US tax authorities will probably have a rather large pile of parcels to deal with too


----------



## johnandjade

all done! the saleswoman who brought us in 4 cases of beer and a btl of vodka also gave us £25 for breakfast tomorrow!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> all done! the saleswoman who brought us in 4 cases of beer and a btl of vodka also gave us £25 for breakfast tomorrow!!!


You can use the cash to get your stomachs pumped.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You can use the cash to get your stomachs pumped.




hopefully more to come tomorrow, it is a great branch to be in. i'm running base on saturday, hopefully the sales there bring me something too


----------



## johnandjade

still no sign of your TORTOISE?


----------



## johnandjade

this really is the dogs meerkats


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> What exactly is that pink thing?




Good question??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There is more than USPS to delay this.
> 
> There's the outgoing postal service to start.
> 
> Then with the current concerns about terrorism, it is possible that US security is giving parcels from certain countries a rather slower passage than others. And when/if they release it without blowing it up, then the US tax authorities will probably have a rather large pile of parcels to deal with too


Well, thanks for that, Linda, you little ray of sunshine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all done! the saleswoman who brought us in 4 cases of beer and a btl of vodka also gave us £25 for breakfast tomorrow!!!


Crikey!
Good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good question??


Happy Christmas Adam, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Good question??


Hi Kathy!


----------



## Moozillion

My friend is having a wonderful time in London. They spent 3 hrs in Westminster Abby; she was so moved that she was close to tears the whole time. Sent me a text as the Abby bells were ringing.  Also Big Ben. She's so overwhelmed with things that she's not texting much, which is as it should be!!!!! Be in the Present and take in the experience, then talk/text about it later.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> My friend is having a wonderful time in London. They spent 3 hrs in Westminster Abby; she was so moved that she was close to tears the whole time. Sent me a text as the Abby bells were ringing.  Also Big Ben. She's so overwhelmed with things that she's not texting much, which is as it should be!!!!! Be in the Present and take in the experience, then talk/text about it later.


Excellent. The weather has been great today too. A bit misty to start, but turned really bright and sunny


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My friend is having a wonderful time in London. They spent 3 hrs in Westminster Abby; she was so moved that she was close to tears the whole time. Sent me a text as the Abby bells were ringing.  Also Big Ben. She's so overwhelmed with things that she's not texting much, which is as it should be!!!!! Be in the Present and take in the experience, then talk/text about it later.


It's a beautiful place with so much history you can feel it. 
Big Ben is the name of the great bell, the structure is Elizabeth Tower or just the clock tower of the Houses of Parliament.
But most people call it Big Ben.


----------



## Momof4

I'm baking cookies!! Can you smell them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm baking cookies!! Can you smell them?


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tidgy's nose is twitching.
Mine's still full of dust.
wifey's drooling. (but not through her nose) .


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Hi Kathy!




Hello!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tidgy's nose is twitching.
> Mine's still full of dust.
> wifey's drooling. (but not through her nose) .




My 10yr old and her friend made them but I think they used to much baking soda or something because they have a weird taste so I made a frosting to drizzle over the top. Hopefully you guys won't notice


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I'm baking cookies!! Can you smell them?


Mmmmmmmmm...!!! They sure smell good! 
Now I may have to make some as well!
Hmmm...Cinnamon, maybe....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yesterday pics.
Backbone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My 10yr old and her friend made them but I think they used to much baking soda or something because they have a weird taste so I made a frosting to drizzle over the top. Hopefully you guys won't notice


I'm sure we won't.
Anyway, i swallow them whole.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Mmmmmmmmm...!!! They sure smell good!
> Now I may have to make some as well!
> Hmmm...Cinnamon, maybe....


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know from real, actual experience how good your cookies are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ribs.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> Good day.



cracker!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> My friend is having a wonderful time in London. They spent 3 hrs in Westminster Abby; she was so moved that she was close to tears the whole time. Sent me a text as the Abby bells were ringing.  Also Big Ben. She's so overwhelmed with things that she's not texting much, which is as it should be!!!!! Be in the Present and take in the experience, then talk/text about it later.




brilliant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Head


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I'm baking cookies!! Can you smell them?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I know from real, actual experience how good your cookies are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Flesh on the bones!
(after wifey has tweaked the branches and puffed them up)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Flesh on the bones!
> (after wifey has tweaked the branches and puffed them up)
> View attachment 195425




it's may be finished next year


----------



## johnandjade

one temp tree topper.. 

rocking around the christmas tree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bottom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's may be finished next year


Hmmmm.
This was the day before yesterday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yesterday pics.
> Backbone.
> View attachment 195417



I'm watching the picture slowly load and thinking, "Hm-m-m-m. Figurines. Movies. Books. A little bit of everything, but what does that have to do with "backbone"? Then as the picture slowly scrolled down, I see the Christmas tree stand and voila! I get it. This is your Christmas tree's backbone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished tree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one temp tree topper..
> 
> rocking around the christmas tree
> View attachment 195427


I'm sure the Angel Gabriel would be very impressed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished tree.
> View attachment 195429




job well done


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a pretty real-looking artificial tree. Real ones are so expensive these days. With buying presents and all the food for Christmas, who has the money left over to spend almost $100 on a good-looking tree. 

Now all you need is an aerosol can of pine scent and you're all set.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm watching the picture s
> lowly load and thinking, "Hm-m-m-m. Figurines. Movies. Books. A little bit of everything, but what does that have to do with "backbone"? Then as the picture slowly scrolled down, I see the Christmas tree stand and voila! I get it. This is your Christmas tree's backbone!


Yep, Christmas tree anatomy lesson.
Happy Christmas Adam, Yvonne.
All those books, videos, figurines and pictures are Doctor Who.
Just a fraction of the total.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty real-looking artificial tree. Real ones are so expensive these days. With buying presents and all the food for Christmas, who has the money left over to spend almost $100 on a good-looking tree.
> 
> Now all you need is an aerosol can of pine scent and you're all set.


I have some fresh cedar wood.
We have cedar forests around here. 
Gorgeous scent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty real-looking artificial tree. Real ones are so expensive these days. With buying presents and all the food for Christmas, who has the money left over to spend almost $100 on a good-looking tree.
> 
> Now all you need is an aerosol can of pine scent and you're all set.


Yvonne, the TORTOISE gift opening is tomorrow from when members log on and want to open them, so any time. 
For Mooz, this probably means 1 second after midnight.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne, the TORTOISE gift opening is tomorrow from when members log on




I can't wait to see what you all sent each other!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I can't wait to see what you all sent each other!!


Me, neither. 
I'd be quite interested to see what i sent, actually. 
Memory like a ...........erm I forget what.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Clothed


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne, the TORTOISE gift opening is tomorrow from when members log on and want to open them, so any time.
> For Mooz, this probably means 1 second after midnight.


I resemble that remark!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Clothed
> View attachment 195430


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Clothed
> View attachment 195430



That's a lotta' ornaments!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I resemble that remark!!!!!


Ha de ha.
I mean, ahem.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's a lotta' ornaments!


wifey always goes a bit over the top. 
I have managed to restrain her a little this year, but she was still saying, "Shall i add a few more baubles". 
Some of these decs hace been in our respective families for 100 years or more.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne, the TORTOISE gift opening is tomorrow from when members log on and want to open them, so any time.
> For Mooz, this probably means 1 second after midnight.


1 second after whose midnight? It's Friday in some parts of the world already!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne, the TORTOISE gift opening is tomorrow from when members log on and want to open them, so any time.
> For Mooz, this probably means 1 second after midnight.


(thinks hard while counting on fingers...) Let's see: 6:00 PM New Orleans' time is 12 midnight England and Morocco time!!!
Why, SUUUUURE!!!! I'll wait 'til midnight! No problem, oh ye of little faith!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 1 second after whose midnight? It's Friday in some parts of the world already!


Not where any of us live it isn't! 
1 second after one's own midnight. 
We can space it out that way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (thinks hard while counting on fingers...) Let's see: 6:00 PM New Orleans' time is 12 midnight England and Morocco time!!!
> Why, SUUUUURE!!!! I'll wait 'til midnight! No problem, oh ye of little faith!!!!


Goodness!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not where any of us live it isn't!
> 1 second after one's own midnight.
> We can space it out that way.


(((Goes to a corner to sulk)))
I was SOOOOOOO close! It's PAST midnight in Istanbul...


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> (((Goes to a corner to sulk)))
> I was SOOOOOOO close! It's PAST midnight in Istanbul...


It is. @Kristoff could open her TORTOISE now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Illuminated. Bright.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It is. @Kristoff could open her TORTOISE now


Indeed! 
@Kristoff 
It is up to you, but you may open your pressies any time during the next 23 hours or so.
It would be nice though, if you could open the Amazon parcel first and then, if you can resist, hold fire and open the other one later, after someone else has revealed theirs .
But it's entirely up to you.


----------



## TammyJ

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dislike the whole idea of the colonization of space by Earthmen, the acting and scripts are usually substandard and the monsters are just people painted a funny colour or talking rocks. Even the Klingons in the original Trek are just men in string vests, pointy beards and an oriental look.There seems to be a lot of rock monsters or creatures with limited mobility, too.
> Kirk is always falling in love with the girl of the week, anyone in a red shirt is going to get snuffed (excepy Scotty) , the girls all wear silly short skirts and are just eye candy and "To boldly go where no man has gone before" is terribly bad English, a split infinitive , it should be " To go boldly"
> And they don't, anyway, they always encounter another Earthship or colony, they're never the first.
> And i could go on...............


I could never get into it either, from the very beginning.
Enjoyed the series "Stranger Things" recently - if that counts in this cold, dark room. And of course Walking Dead is IT for me! But the Zombies seem less and less scary and the humans get more and more horrific. LOL!


----------



## JoesMum

Psst! @Moozillion. 

I hadn't realised Turkey was in Texas. It looks like you're in the clear Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (((Goes to a corner to sulk)))
> I was SOOOOOOO close! It's PAST midnight in Istanbul...


Fly with your parcel to Istanbul.
Then you can open it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TammyJ said:


> I could never get into it either, from the very beginning.
> Enjoyed the series "Stranger Things" recently - if that counts in this cold, dark room. And of course Walking Dead is IT for me! But the Zombies seem less and less scary and the humans get more and more horrific. LOL!


Hi, Tammy.
Happy Christmas Adam. (not Eve yet) .
Everything counts in The Cold Dark Room.
Though I must confess to not having seen either of your series, which would you recommend to watch first ?
I do like Zombies, feeling much like one a lot of the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Psst! @Moozillion.
> 
> I hadn't realised Turkey was in Texas. It looks like you're in the clear Bea


STOP IT!!!!
Naughty Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> STOP IT!!!!
> Naughty Linda.


Tee hee!


----------



## johnandjade

TammyJ said:


> I could never get into it either, from the very beginning.
> Enjoyed the series "Stranger Things" recently - if that counts in this cold, dark room. And of course Walking Dead is IT for me! But the Zombies seem less and less scary and the humans get more and more horrific. LOL!




seen both


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Subtle lighting


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! tortoise tomorrow. off to sleep so it can be tomorrow faster


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! tortoise tomorrow. off to sleep so it can be tomorrow faster


Night night. 
Or you could stay up another 100 minutes! 
i always went very early to bed Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And can you spot the two decorations added by yours truly ?
Points available.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> still no sign of your TORTOISE?


No.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Psst! @Moozillion.
> 
> I hadn't realised Turkey was in Texas. It looks like you're in the clear Bea


Thanks, Linda!!!! 
I'm going to open mine at midnight on London time!!! But don't tell Adam!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.


No worries!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Linda!!!!
> I'm going to open mine at midnight on London time!!! But don't tell Adam!!!!


Pardon ?
What ?


----------



## Moozillion

((SIGH))  Hubby reminded me that if I'm naughty THIS year, Santa may remember it for NEXT year. 
I guess I'll wait... ((BIGGER sigh))


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ((SIGH))  Hubby reminded me that if I'm naughty THIS year, Santa may remember it for NEXT year.
> I guess I'll wait... ((BIGGER sigh))


Well, i can't speak for Santa, but I never forget!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It has also now gone midnight in Scotland and Morocco, so John and Adam may now open their gifts when they wish to do so.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i can't speak for Santa, but I never forget!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


>


But I do, _always, _forgive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And can you spot the two decorations added by yours truly ?
> Points available.
> View attachment 195434



The angel and the tiger santa????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The angel and the tiger santa????


Correct for 15 points! 
The Weeping Angel is from Doctor Who, and the Santa is the Pink Panther, a very good friend of mine.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'd like to make a suggestion:

When I turn the computer on in the a.m. there are always at least 4 or 5 pages of CDR that I haven't read. Would it be asking too much to have the grand TORTOISE opening on a new thread that is used only for the opening?

Just a thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'd like to make a suggestion:
> 
> When I turn the computer on in the a.m. there are always at least 4 or 5 pages of CDR that I haven't read. Would it be asking too much to have the grand TORTOISE opening on a new thread that is used only for the opening?
> 
> Just a thought.


Oh, goodness!
It may all end in confusion and tears. 
I get your point, but this Is a Cold Dark Room thing and shall remain so. 
Like the rest of us you'll have to trawl through the gibberish to find the nuggets.
Or I can post you the post numbers if you like. 
Part of the fun is that i don't know what's happening either!


----------



## Yvonne G

No, that's ok. I'll be able to find them on my own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No, that's ok. I'll be able to find them on my own.


Don't mean to be mean, Yvonne, but hope you can continue to enjoy it all as a continuous thread of nonsense and love.
I'm seriously happy that you are having fun here.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, not being mean at all. I completely understand


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No, not being mean at all. I completely understand


Splendid!
Just as well.
This isn't a democracy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, it's now Christmas Egg for some of us. 
And the rest of you will be there when you awake. 
Merry Christmas Egg Roommates. 
I'm off to wrap some gifts and wait for a slightly busier time to reveal my TORTOISE . 
wifey needs some things, so I must do those before I get on in the morning, but i'll try to be here soon.
i'm terribly excited!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Love to all of you who have participated in TOTRTOISE .
Love to all of you who've taken part in the card exchange.
Love to all of you who have followed and watched.
And love to all the rest of you who've contributed to another great year, posting, reading and making this all such a beautiful thing. 
Merry Christmas, one and all !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and of course, this is Tortoise Forum, so love to all of those people who've helped owners out this year, given good advice and helped save tortoise lives and owners worries. 
We do make a difference!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And thank you to all those people who just welcome new members and wish them well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry, getting slushy.
Goodnight.


----------



## Moozillion

Just so you know, Adam, it is now PAST midnight in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and I have NOT opened my TORTOISE.


----------



## johnandjade

0350, woke and can't get back to sleep. had a dream i was arguing with my parents and wrecked the house (i was staying with them) it was christmas eve, i was ready to sleep on the streets... woke during negotiations. 

very strange!!! 

i can't open my TORTOISE yet, waiting for jade. 

going to be a long few hrs, a watched clock never boils


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> 0350, woke and can't get back to sleep. had a dream i was arguing with my parents and wrecked the house (i was staying with them) it was christmas eve, i was ready to sleep on the streets... woke during negotiations.
> 
> very strange!!!
> 
> i can't open my TORTOISE yet, waiting for jade.
> 
> going to be a long few hrs, a watched clock never boils


That sounds  terribly unsettling. So sorry.  

Good night, John! 
Good night, Adam! 
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!
> @Kristoff
> It is up to you, but you may open your pressies any time during the next 23 hours or so.
> It would be nice though, if you could open the Amazon parcel first and then, if you can resist, hold fire and open the other one later, after someone else has revealed theirs .
> But it's entirely up to you.


Just saw this, roommates. I'm an early-to-bed-early-to-rise person. Not that it made me particularly healthy or wealthy. Wise, on the other hand - that I am.  Wibble. 

So no presents open here yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Clothed
> View attachment 195430


Aw, great job, Wifey!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fly with your parcel to Istanbul.
> Then you can open it.


And then down to Izmir. I have a spare couch  @Moozillion


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Roomies
I'm not home to open my tortoise
Happy day to everyone
I can't wait to see the tortoises


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, running late 

enough time to open up door 23, yesterday was gold, what could it be today?? 

it's 'franky-says'


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Noel! Will you be back home later today?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, running late
> 
> enough time to open up door 23, yesterday was gold, what could it be today??
> 
> it's 'franky-says'


Good morning, John! Were you able to catch some z's after that disturbing dream last night?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roomies
> I'm not home to open my tortoise
> Happy day to everyone
> I can't wait to see the tortoises




morning mom


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, all roommates! I'm off to read up on authoritarian populism, and then I'll be back for TORTOISE in the afternoon!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Were you able to catch some z's after that disturbing dream last night?




morning lena . 

i was, and slept in


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Noel! Will you be back home later today?


Morning Lena
Yes, I should be home late this morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning mom


Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

sooo, i opened my TORTOISE box, and out came.... 




2 pressies 

resisted opening them till later, hopefully more of us around then


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> sooo, i opened my TORTOISE box, and out came....
> View attachment 195454
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pressies
> 
> resisted opening them till later, hopefully more of us around then


Ooh, lovely packaging, sender!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> sooo, i opened my TORTOISE box, and out came....
> View attachment 195454
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pressies
> 
> resisted opening them till later, hopefully more of us around then


Aww! Love the wrapping


----------



## johnandjade

the penguins are awesome


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies!

I'm getting all excited about TORTOISE. I'm wondering who's going to crack and open their package properly first!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies!
> 
> I'm getting all excited about TORTOISE. I'm wondering who's going to crack and open their package properly first!


Morning, Linda! I'm doing it this afternoon. My curious cat will have to wait just a bit more


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda! I'm doing it this afternoon. My curious cat will have to wait just a bit more
> View attachment 195455


Nice kitty


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies!
> 
> I'm getting all excited about TORTOISE. I'm wondering who's going to crack and open their package properly first!




morning mum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Today I'm sporting my new T shirt and hat at work since I'm doing foreman stuff today like sitting and answering phones...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm very disappointed that no one has yanked their gifts open yet.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Today I'm sporting my new T shirt and hat at work since I'm doing foreman stuff today like sitting and answering phones...


wayhay morning ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just so you know, Adam, it is now PAST midnight in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and I have NOT opened my TORTOISE.


It is now past midnight everywhere, so i'm logging on to see if anyone's opened their TORTOISE yet.
Very, very excited!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 0350, woke and can't get back to sleep. had a dream i was arguing with my parents and wrecked the house (i was staying with them) it was christmas eve, i was ready to sleep on the streets... woke during negotiations.
> 
> very strange!!!
> 
> i can't open my TORTOISE yet, waiting for jade.
> 
> going to be a long few hrs, a watched clock never boils


Indeed.
But people who live in glass houses, shouldn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just saw this, roommates. I'm an early-to-bed-early-to-rise person. Not that it made me particularly healthy or wealthy. Wise, on the other hand - that I am.  Wibble.
> 
> So no presents open here yet.


No, I believe early rising makes you good at catching worms. 
or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Aw, great job, Wifey!


I have locked away the rest of the baubles so she can't add any more.
Goodness!


----------



## JoesMum

I'm having to supervise JoesDad. 

He's working from home today except he can't log in to his work computer system. As a result he's bored and has started 'tidying'. 

JoesDad's once in a blue moon tidying involves hauling lots of things out and deciding they can be thrown out. Then it involves me putting them away again with increasingly irritated explanations as to why they can't. Just because he hasn't ever used/looked at said object doesn't mean the rest of us don't (sigh!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roomies
> I'm not home to open my tortoise
> Happy day to everyone
> I can't wait to see the tortoises


Good morning, Noel! 
The tension is mounting! 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, running late
> 
> enough time to open up door 23, yesterday was gold, what could it be today??
> 
> it's 'franky-says'


Good afternoon, John. 
Whatever it is, DON'T DO IT!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> The tension is mounting!
> Golly.


Morning Adam
You're not opening your tortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, all roommates! I'm off to read up on authoritarian populism, and then I'll be back for TORTOISE in the afternoon!!!


Good afternoon, Lena.
Happy Christmas Egg. 
I've just been reading about ducks.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> The tension is mounting!
> Golly.


Splendid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sooo, i opened my TORTOISE box, and out came....
> View attachment 195454
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pressies
> 
> resisted opening them till later, hopefully more of us around then


The wrapping paper may be a clue.
So, I'm guessing penguin slippers and venison steaks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies!
> 
> I'm getting all excited about TORTOISE. I'm wondering who's going to crack and open their package properly first!


Good morning, Linda! 
Me, too.
Still catching up with the posts.
Who will be first ?
Happy Christmas Egg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Linda! I'm doing it this afternoon. My curious cat will have to wait just a bit more
> View attachment 195455


Splendid photo.
I expect there's a lot of cheese in there.
Or mice.


----------



## Kristoff

I'll be opening mine in about an hour. Promised to wait for daughter's return from the kindergarten. 
I may be the only one who's still not sure about their sender. Whoever he/she is, the person is very good at sending packages with almost no information on the package!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Today I'm sporting my new T shirt and hat at work since I'm doing foreman stuff today like sitting and answering phones...


Most marvelous! 
Good morning, Ed.
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm very disappointed that no one has yanked their gifts open yet.


We're all still hoping your's will arrive. 
So that you can yank along with the rest of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> You're not opening your tortoise?


Just catching up with the days messages and stuff.
No one's opened theirs yet!
I'm waiting a little, to give a chance for some of the Americans who aren't around yet to have had their breakfasts. 
Where are you Bea?
And Kathy ?
And Yvonne ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all still hoping your's will arrive.
> So that you can yank along with the rest of us.


The mail is very slow this time of year.
All will be good as long as it hasn't wound up in the hands of another person via wrong address.
I'm always getting other peoples mail and lucky for them, I'm honest.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I DO hope that my TORTOISE recipient won't be terribly disappointed......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm having to supervise JoesDad.
> 
> He's working from home today except he can't log in to his work computer system. As a result he's bored and has started 'tidying'.
> 
> JoesDad's once in a blue moon tidying involves hauling lots of things out and deciding they can be thrown out. Then it involves me putting them away again with increasingly irritated explanations as to why they can't. Just because he hasn't ever used/looked at said object doesn't mean the rest of us don't (sigh!)


Goodness! 
I have exactly the same problem with wifey. 
"You'll never use this again, the last time you used it was 1987". 
"But next year, i'm planning to..........."
"This dress is far too small for you. You've never worn it".
"But after my diet............"
"What on Earth is this ?"
"I don't know, but it's an heirloom." 
And then she can never find anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'll be opening mine in about an hour. Promised to wait for daughter's return from the kindergarten.
> I may be the only one who's still not sure about their sender. Whoever he/she is, the person is very good at sending packages with almost no information on the package!


Well, it can't be me then.
I write "Adam" as often as possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The mail is very slow this time of year.
> All will be good as long as it hasn't wound up in the hands of another person via wrong address.
> I'm always getting other peoples mail and lucky for them, I'm honest.


My postman always delivers to me personally, doesn't even like to give things to wifey. Even letters are put into my hand because things used to end up with neighbours who'd occasionally open them or not pass them on until I asked. Nothing stolen though.
I like my postie and he'll be getting a box the day after Christmas. (present not a thump round the ear.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It actually never occurred to me to not place my return address on my package.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I DO hope that my TORTOISE recipient won't be terribly disappointed......


You are such a worrier Ed!
If they show signs of disappointment, (which is massively unlikely) we'll shoot them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It actually never occurred to me to not place my return address on my package.


Doesn't matter.
This is TORTOISE.
Not secret.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My postman always delivers to me personally, doesn't even like to give things to wifey. Even letters are put into my hand because things used to end up with neighbours who'd occasionally open them or not pass them on until I asked. Nothing stolen though.
> I like my postie and he'll be getting a box the day after Christmas. (present not a thump round the ear.)


We have a few different postal delivery people with the USPS. Then there is UPS, Fedex, DHL and a host of others. Some more reliable than others. 
For example, it is the rule, not the exception that anything that winds up in the hands of Fedex will at some point be lost. Sometimes forever.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are such a worrier Ed!
> If they show signs of disappointment, (which is massively unlikely) we'll shoot them.


No. I expect that they will be kind...As they walk over to the garbage can with the items.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doesn't matter.
> This is TORTOISE.
> Not secret.


That was my thought on the matter.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's unusually rainy today.
The rain usually has passed by this time of year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have a few different postal delivery people with the USPS. Then there is UPS, Fedex, DHL and a host of others. Some more reliable than others.
> For example, it is the rule, not the exception that anything that winds up in the hands of Fedex will at some point be lost. Sometimes forever.


Hmmm.
Too many cooks make the light work. 
Or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. I expect that they will be kind...As they walk over to the garbage can with the items.


STOP IT! 
Anyway, it's dustbin.


----------



## johnandjade

not long till i can open my TORTOISE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's unusually rainy today.
> The rain usually has passed by this time of year.


Very cold here.
Not correct.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> STOP IT!
> Anyway, it's dustbin.


The closest thing to a dust bin here would be a dust pan. Used with a broom for sweeping.
very little dust goes into the trash can.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> not long till i can open my TORTOISE


FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!
Will someone start ripping?


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!
> Will someone start ripping?


LOL!!
Awesome
I've got at least 4 more hours to go


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Momof4 
You have a message.


----------



## Kristoff

I'm on it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 195461
> I'm on it!


STAAAAART cutting!


----------



## Kristoff

Right, drum roll!


----------



## Kristoff

Spoiler: Aha!








Now I know who you are!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Spoiler: Aha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195463
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know who you are!


I do too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hope it isn't double wrapped. The suspense is too much!!


----------



## Kristoff

Spoiler


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tgarbage he closest thing to a dust bin here would be a dust pan. Used with a broom for sweeping.
> very little dust goes into the trash can.


We have dustpans and brushes, too.
But the men who collect rubbish are dustmen.
Not sure if I'd rather be called a dustman or a garbage man.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Garbage persons.


----------



## Kristoff

And there's more! Oh my!


Spoiler


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195464
> 
> View attachment 195465
> 
> View attachment 195466


That's one cute kid


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's one cute kid


Thank you, Ed! She's my assistant today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What is that glass item?


----------



## Kristoff

And more... 


Spoiler












I'm overwhelmed and there's still the other package!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm sure that if they are well payed, it's "Waste disposal service person"


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> What is that glass item?


I need to know as well. Looks absolutely stunning. Adam?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> And more...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195471
> 
> View attachment 195472
> 
> View attachment 195473
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overwhelmed and there's still the other package!!!!


You can mail liquids?


----------



## Kristoff

Let's rip this baby open.


----------



## Kristoff

Roommates, if you've just heard someone laugh like a maniac, sorry, that was me. Because...


----------



## Kristoff

Spoiler








I recognize the word!


----------



## Kristoff

Spoiler


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!
> Will someone start ripping?


Someone ripped a nail in packing one of my TFO calendars if that counts.


And a close up.


Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 195461
> I'm on it!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Oh dear, Adam! THANK YOU!!!!! So many things. Absolutely stunning. And you weren't even my top suspect after that cleverly anonymous Amazon package with what looks like a GB stamp!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Someone ripped a nail in packing one of my TFO calendars if that counts.
> View attachment 195475
> 
> And a close up.
> View attachment 195477
> 
> Lovely.


There's some biological stuff there.
That's pretty nasty.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Someone ripped a nail in packing one of my TFO calendars if that counts.
> View attachment 195475
> 
> And a close up.
> View attachment 195477
> 
> Lovely.


A tiny bonus?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yay!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear, Adam! THANK YOU!!!!! So many things. Absolutely stunning. And you weren't even my top suspect after that cleverly anonymous Amazon package with what looks like a GB stamp!!


What a fantastic TORTOISE.
That will be hard to top.
Who's next?


----------



## Kristoff

I'll need to ask Adam about a couple of items here. I'm too excited right now. And by the way so is the cat:


Now, a deep breath.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Come on lazy Americans. wake up!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> I'll need to ask Adam about a couple of items here. I'm too excited right now. And by the way so is the cat:
> View attachment 195479
> 
> Now, a deep breath.


Wonderful


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I'll need to ask Adam about a couple of items here. I'm too excited right now. And by the way so is the cat:
> View attachment 195479
> 
> Now, a deep breath.


Maybe the Argon oil goes in the bottle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I do too


So do I.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe the Argon oil goes in the bottle?


Highly possible. It says it's a fragrance bottle made in France. Good guess, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do I.


I LOVE it, Adam!!!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a fantastic TORTOISE.
> That will be hard to top.


Sadly, I have to agree. And even time is not on my side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195464
> 
> View attachment 195465
> 
> View attachment 195466


Goodness! ! 
it is perhaps necessary to have a child to help opening Christmas presents.
I had never thought of that before.
wifey and I are in tears.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Sadly, I have to agree. And even time is not on my side.


Considering the politics of the world and the thousands of miles that separate us all, it's amazing that only one package is still in transport. I say success.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Garbage persons.


Ooooooooppppppppssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!
Quite right .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And there's more! Oh my!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195467
> 
> View attachment 195468
> 
> 
> View attachment 195469
> 
> View attachment 195470


Golly! 
beautiful photos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's one cute kid


Never mind the child!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Ed! She's my assistant today


And very pretty, too.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never mind the child!


Is that possible?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Is that possible?


Yes. for those of us without them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I need to know as well. Looks absolutely stunning. Adam?


How would I know ?
Nothing to do with me.
Over here, it would be a perfume bottle, or used for orange flower water or rose water to sprinkle on and scent your hands before eating.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Is that possible?


Nice, new avatar.
And thanks for the "selfie"


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. for those of us without them.


Fair enough. It's not like a tort is opening my presents


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Fair enough. It's not like a tort is opening my presents


Suki could though..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You can mail liquids?


I can't speak for the sender of this package.
But i use my scientific authority and can post anything. 
Bit like diplomatic immunity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear, Adam! THANK YOU!!!!! So many things. Absolutely stunning. And you weren't even my top suspect after that cleverly anonymous Amazon package with what looks like a GB stamp!!


It may have been someone pretending to be from Morocco. 
Anyway, i'm in floods of tears.
You and your daughter have done this brilliantly. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's some biological stuff there.
> That's pretty nasty.


I squeezed it out through a hole in the package and then threw it , wifey made me disinfect my hands.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'll need to ask Adam about a couple of items here. I'm too excited right now. And by the way so is the cat:
> View attachment 195479
> 
> Now, a deep breath.


Bless you.
And your daughter.
And the cat.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It may have been someone pretending to be from Morocco.
> Anyway, i'm in floods of tears.
> You and your daughter have done this brilliantly.
> Thank you.


Oh, I'm so gullible!  Thank you, Adam. 
Can't wait to see the other roommate's gifts!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> And there's more! Oh my!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195467
> 
> View attachment 195468
> 
> 
> View attachment 195469
> 
> View attachment 195470


awesome


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I squeezed it out through a hole in the package and then threw it , wifey made me disinfect my hands.


Use the Rose Water


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning John
Will you be using scissors or a knife, then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe the Argon oil goes in the bottle?


Argan oil is like Champagne. 
It is only from one region and can't be made under the same name anywhere else. 
It is a nut from a tree. 
Goats eat the nuts .





After the goats have passed the nuts through their systems the nuts are collected and pressed to produce an oil considered far superior to olive oil (by some people, anyway.)


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy!
*jumps up and down*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Considering the politics of the world and the thousands of miles that separate us all, it's amazing that only one package is still in transport. I say success.


Quite.
Actually, two still in transit. 
All will be revealed................


----------



## Moozillion

WOO HOOOOOOO!!!    I GOT DA GOOOOD STUFF!!!!!!! 
Lindt is THE best! I've got water boiling for my wonderful new TEA! And y'all better look quickly at the chocolate, because it won't be here long!!!!! THANK YOU not-so-secret-Sant Ed!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Is that possible?


Not with that one, I guess.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> And then down to Izmir. I have a spare couch  @Moozillion


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Argan oil is like Champagne.
> It is only from one region and can't be made under the same name anywhere else.
> It is a nut from a tree.
> Goats eat the nuts
> Did I ever tell you the story about my pet goat named Peppy who hung himself?
> True story.
> He kept climbing my oak tree and breaking off limbs, etc. I kept scolding him, but being a goat.....
> I started using a large dog collar and a long chain to tether him to the back of the douse while I was at school.
> One day he had somehow yanked the tether off of the house and had gotten back up in the tree and as the school bus rounded the corner, our eyes met, and peppy jumped out of the tree. Hanging himself.
> R.I.P. Peppy.
> You horrible pet, you.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the goats have passed the nuts through their systems the nuts are collected and pressed to produce an oil considered far superior to olive oil (by some people, anyway.)


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOOOOOOO!!!    I GOT DA GOOOOD STUFF!!!!!!!
> Lindt is THE best! I've got water boiling for my wonderful new TEA! And y'all better look quickly at the chocolate, because it won't be here long!!!!! THANK YOU not-so-secret-Sant Ed!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195482



Yummy!! I love those chocolates!!!
What a nice tortoise!! 
You did good Ed!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOOOOOOO!!!    I GOT DA GOOOOD STUFF!!!!!!!
> Lindt is THE best! I've got water boiling for my wonderful new TEA! And y'all better look quickly at the chocolate, because it won't be here long!!!!! THANK YOU not-so-secret-Sant Ed!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195482


I'm so happy that you aren't unhappy with your TORTOISE.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just catching up with the days messages and stuff.
> No one's opened theirs yet!
> I'm waiting a little, to give a chance for some of the Americans who aren't around yet to have had their breakfasts.
> Where are you Bea?
> And Kathy ?
> And Yvonne ?



I'm here. I'm back three pages, and the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm so happy that you aren't unhappy with your TORTOISE.


"aren't unhappy" ???!?!??  Silly man!!!!  You gave me not only my favorite things, but the cream of the crop, so to speak!!!! You are a doll!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I'll need to ask Adam about a couple of items here. I'm too excited right now. And by the way so is the cat:
> View attachment 195479
> 
> Now, a deep breath.




Just lovely!! It's wonderful Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOOOOOOO!!!    I GOT DA GOOOOD STUFF!!!!!!!
> Lindt is THE best! I've got water boiling for my wonderful new TEA! And y'all better look quickly at the chocolate, because it won't be here long!!!!! THANK YOU not-so-secret-Sant Ed!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195482


WOW!
Wonderful! 
Brilliant, Ed!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> It actually never occurred to me to not place my return address on my package.



Here in the U.S. the P.O. won't accept a package unless you have your return address on it.


----------



## Killerrookie

Here's a little update on the enclosure.
All I have done is put the front piece of plywood in and crowning as well. Hanged some of the lights and brackets as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That's terribly sad.
I love goats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm so happy that you aren't unhappy with your TORTOISE.


Goodness! 
There was never any chance of that you lovely fellow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> There was never any chance of that you lovely fellow.


It ended up being a compromise from what I had originally planned. 
That's all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I'll need to ask Adam about a couple of items here. I'm too excited right now. And by the way so is the cat:
> 
> View attachment 195479
> 
> Now, a deep breath.



That was almost like being there with you! I love the little 'spoiler' buttons. Took me a couple posts to realize I was supposed to click the button, then I had to go back and click them. I love it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> That was almost like being there with you! I love the little 'spoiler' buttons. Took me a couple posts to realize I was supposed to click the button, then I had to go back and click them. I love it!


Me too.


----------



## Momof4

Oh, come on people!!! 
Open your gifts already!! 
You all waited patiently for so long!! 

Rip those suckers open!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That was almost like being there with you! I love the little 'spoiler' buttons. Took me a couple posts to realize I was supposed to click the button, then I had to go back and click them. I love it!




Me too!! 
How in the heck do you do that??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm here. I'm back three pages, and the suspense is killing me!


Good morning, Yvonne. 
What a wonderful day it is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where the heck are all the gift openers?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW!
> Wonderful!
> Brilliant, Ed!


Goodness


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Where the heck are all the gift openers?


Working


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John
> Will you be using scissors or a knife, then?




teeth


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It ended up being a compromise from what I had originally planned.
> That's all.


You are far too hard on yourself, my friend! I loved the oranges theme!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOOOOOOO!!!    I GOT DA GOOOOD STUFF!!!!!!!
> Lindt is THE best! I've got water boiling for my wonderful new TEA! And y'all better look quickly at the chocolate, because it won't be here long!!!!! THANK YOU not-so-secret-Sant Ed!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195482


The best tea and the best chocolates!  Bon appetit, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Here's a little update on the enclosure.
> All I have done is put the front piece of plywood in and crowning as well. Hanged some of the lights and brackets as well.
> View attachment 195483
> View attachment 195484


Really a wonderful creation, Austin. 
You could become employed making these for other people and earn a fortune!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really a wonderful creation, Austin.
> You could become employed making these for other people and earn a fortune!


I was just thinking the same.  It's great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh, come on people!!!
> Open your gifts already!!
> You all waited patiently for so long!!
> 
> Rip those suckers open!!!


Mine in a while.
I'm shaking too much, just now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine in a while.
> I'm shaking too much, just now.


Try the Rose water


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Me too!!
> How in the heck do you do that??


Stole the code from one of the younger members. Revealing: [ SPOILER ] ... [ /SPOILER ] (no gaps)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Try the Rose water


Ha de ha. 
I really have to lie down for a moment. 
All a bit much for my fragile system.


----------



## Moozillion

One very happy camper over here!!!!!! Thanks again, Santa Ed!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> One very happy camper over here!!!!!! Thanks again, Santa Ed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195490
> 
> 
> View attachment 195489


I want to be your neighbor, Bea!!! (Especially before those chocolates run out)


----------



## Moozillion

JOOOOOOHHHHNNNNNN!!!!! OPEN YOUR PREZZIES!!!!!!!!! 
There should also be something for Jade in there and something silly that wasn't wrapped.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Fantastic, Bea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> I really have to lie down for a moment.
> All a bit much for my fragile system.


Alright, GRINCH.
Take your time.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I want to be your neighbor, Bea!!! (Especially before those chocolates run out)


Well, you better hurry then-


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine in a while.
> I'm shaking too much, just now.


Deep breath friend


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> JOOOOOOHHHHNNNNNN!!!!! OPEN YOUR PREZZIES!!!!!!!!!
> There should also be something for Jade in there and something silly that wasn't wrapped.




not long to go . jade home in an hour  


i can't wait!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Alright, GRINCH.
> Take your time.


I hope you return before Bea goes into her sugar induced coma.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> not long to go . jade home in an hour
> 
> 
> i can't wait!!!


Don't.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope you return before Bea goes into her sugar induced coma.


mmphhgnnmmmphhh!!! Sorry- can't talk with my mouth full...


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope you return before Bea goes into her sugar induced coma.


Not to worry: I am a long-standing chocoholic and have developed a tolerance to the sugar swings!


----------



## Moozillion

((((SIGH)))) JOOOOOHHHHHNNNN!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Camel related cartoon


----------



## ZEROPILOT

On a side note.
My boys at the University of South Carolina made it to a bowl game and it's against a team that we might actually beat.
But I wont hold my breath.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> ((((SIGH)))) JOOOOOHHHHHNNNN!!!!!




i know, i wouldn't hear the end of it if i opened without her


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i know, i wouldn't hear the end of it if i opened without her


I understand, John. 

JAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDE!!!!!! HURRY HOOOOOOOME!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> ((((SIGH)))) JOOOOOHHHHHNNNN!!!!!


JAAAAAAADDDDDDDEEEEE


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> On a side note.
> My boys at the University of South Carolina made it to a bowl game and it's against a team that we might actually beat.
> But I wont hold my breath.




woohoo!! go cocks!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I understand, John.
> 
> JAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDE!!!!!! HURRY HOOOOOOOME!!!!!!


SNAP!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I understand, John.
> 
> JAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDE!!!!!! HURRY HOOOOOOOME!!!!!!




just about to text her


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! go cocks!!!


 GASP!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> GASP!!!


Our fans are everywhere.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In fact, I'm changing my avatar again!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> GASP!!!


Control yourself Bea! I admit my mind was working overtime too, but... 


Or was it just me :getmecoat:


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Camel related cartoon
> View attachment 195493


This is HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Control yourself Bea! I admit my mind was working overtime too, but...
> 
> 
> Or was it just me :getmecoat:


Ah it would appear that :getmecoat: isn't an emoji on TFO, only on my other forum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Control yourself Bea! I admit my mind was working overtime too, but...
> 
> 
> Or was it just me :getmecoat:


....As in the University of South Carolina's Fighting gamecocks.


----------



## Kristoff

Nice avatar, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Nice avatar, Ed!


Yes it is.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> In fact, I'm changing my avatar again!




ohhh no you're not!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here you go


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here you go




still have stickers on my phone and tablet


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> One very happy camper over here!!!!!! Thanks again, Santa Ed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195490
> 
> 
> View attachment 195489



O-o-o-ops! You've got chocolate on your teeth!


----------



## johnandjade

no reply from jade . 

guess where i am...



just about to go do my christmas shopping and put on lotto. then taxi home, winds picked up here. 

anyone want to pick numbers??


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> not long to go . jade home in an hour
> 
> 
> i can't wait!!!



Dang! I have to leave in a couple minutes to run Friday's errands. Oh well...


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I have to leave in a couple minutes to run Friday's errands. Oh well...




booo  


you can pick numbers for a lottery ticket then


----------



## Yvonne G

Y=25 V=22 O=15 N=14 E=5

and if you want two extras - J=10 and D=4


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-ops! You've got chocolate on your teeth!


Yes, indeed, I DO!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Y=25 V=22 O=15 N=14 E=5
> 
> and if you want two extras - J=10 and D=4





perfect 

fankoo mrs G


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Yes, indeed, I DO!!!!!!




 


would you like to pick a row of numbers mrs B ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really a wonderful creation, Austin.
> You could become employed making these for other people and earn a fortune!


I would love too! Just have to find people who would buy them.


----------



## Moozillion

My friend, Anita, who is vacationing in London with her hubby right now, is currently at The British Museum!!!!!!!!!
She's sending me photos of the helmet from Sutton Hoo, the Rosetta Stone and The Elgin Marbles!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Does your lotto have "quick pick"? I've noticed a lot of our winners here chose the quick pick option.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> would you like to pick a row of numbers mrs B ?


How many do I pick?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok. . . time to go brave the crowds. I have to wait in line to buy Lena's postage stamp, and I can only imagine what the P.O. is going to be like today. Wish me luck.


----------



## JoesMum

Time to go collect my son from the station. He's home for the entire week next week 

Town was awful when I collected daughter from work. So much traffic, so many people!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyone heard from Gillian?
@Gillian Moore


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Ok. . . time to go brave the crowds. I have to wait in line to buy Lena's postage stamp, and I can only imagine what the P.O. is going to be like today. Wish me luck.


It's a buck fifty.
Would it work if you just stuck on 4 of those Forever stamps?


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm heading home. I will be opening my tortoise in a few...


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a buck fifty.
> Would it work if you just stuck on 4 of then Forever stamps?


It works here. As long as at least the right amount of money is paid, you can use whatever stamps you have.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Does your lotto have "quick pick"? I've noticed a lot of our winners here chose the quick pick option.



it does, i usually play them.. never any joy . 

with you guys picking it's more fun  


..and someone to blame when we loose


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> How many do I pick?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> would you like to pick a row of numbers mrs B ?



8 11 13 25 22
and 11 03
Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Ok. . . time to go brave the crowds. I have to wait in line to buy Lena's postage stamp, and I can only imagine what the P.O. is going to be like today. Wish me luck.




good luck!! i'm going to battle the supermarket, time to unleash the angry scot!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Time to go collect my son from the station. He's home for the entire week next week
> 
> Town was awful when I collected daughter from work. So much traffic, so many people!





back to the warmth of the cold dark room


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone heard from Gillian?
> @Gillian Moore




nothing


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm heading home. I will be opening my tortoise in a few...



yahhooo


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> 8 11 13 25 22
> and 11 03
> Good Luck!!!!!!




fankoo mrs B


----------



## johnandjade

grrrr!!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh yeah, after my nasty dream i'm taking my auld dear out to lunch tomorrow to apologise. 

my auld man is working till 1900


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How about @Marinated mamma 
She went on a trip and never returned?
Does anyone know if she is alright?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about @Marinated mamma
> She went on a trip and never returned?
> Does anyone know if she is alright?




nope


----------



## johnandjade

armed,let the games begin!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Ok. . . time to go brave the crowds. I have to wait in line to buy Lena's postage stamp, and I can only imagine what the P.O. is going to be like today. Wish me luck.


Good luck, Yvonne. No rush. There's Christmas on January 7, "old" New Year on January 13th, and then Chinese New Year, and even Central Asian New Year in March. Plenty of occasions


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> nope


Last seen here on my birthday.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fantastic, Bea.




Doesn't look like she's in a sharing mood!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> armed,let the games begin!!
> View attachment 195504


I don't see any Bud I. That cart ! Shame shame !


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Doesn't look like she's in a sharing mood!!


Not when it comes to CHOCOLATE!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I've got errands I've been delaying, so I'm off. Will be back as soon as I can!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't see any Bud I. That cart ! Shame shame !




it's already at home in the fridge.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Well, I've got errands I've been delaying, so I'm off. Will be back as soon as I can!




opening in approximately T minus1hr


----------



## johnandjade

shopping done! woohoo. just a 20min wait now on my meds  

silly me forgot to drop the line in first.



numbers on


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok here's my tortoise. 
I'm pretty impressed on how well it remained intact considering how far it traveled


----------



## AZtortMom

Let's take a look inside shall we...


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't see any Bud I. That cart ! Shame shame !




one for the wait on taxi, thanks for the reminder


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Omg! This is hilarious!


----------



## AZtortMom

There's more


----------



## johnandjade

taxi called, to staff exit. 

much quicker


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> There's more
> View attachment 195511




it's got your name on!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> it's got your name on!


It does


----------



## AZtortMom

adorable


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Omg! This is hilarious!
> View attachment 195510




nice scarf


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> opening in approximately T minus1hr


I'll miss it. I go home in 20 minutes.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll miss it. I go home in 20 minutes.




get the boot doon


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't see any Bud I. That cart ! Shame shame !





how to wait in a 'storm' for a taxi



and TFO OBVIOUSLY


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> get the boot doon


These?


----------



## AZtortMom

i Love the mug 
Thank you so much John (and Jade)
I love them
I knew immediately it was you when I saw the shirt


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> These?




i should have sent that welly boot!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195513
> i Love the mug
> Thank you so much John (and Jade)
> I love them
> I knew immediately it was you when I saw the shirt




sorry it's not mr bean


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta lock up the place.
Bye.


----------



## johnandjade

maybe i could ride the trolley home?


----------



## AZtortMom

These are awesome
I'm a huge magnet fan! I love getting magnets from around the world!
Thank you so much!
*BIG HUGS*


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> sorry it's not mr bean


Nope! This is perfect


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> maybe i could ride the trolley home?
> View attachment 195516


In France, supermarket trolleys are called chariots


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195517
> 
> These are awesome
> I'm a huge magnet fan! I love getting magnets from around the world!
> Thank you so much!
> *BIG HUGS*




the sign is for the new house


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Nope! This is perfect



hi 5!!  

did you get your card?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> In France, supermarket trolleys are called chariots




nuff' said


----------



## Moozillion

Where's Adam?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5!!
> 
> did you get your card?


Hi five!
No, not yet
I can't wait to put the sign up in the new house


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Where's Adam?


I think he might have taken a nap. He said he was getting pretty shaky.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Where's Adam?





having a power nap


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm going to leave you guys for a bit. 
I just got home from work and I need to get a little bit of sleep before I go back in 7 hours. I will chat with you guys shortly


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi five!
> No, not yet
> I can't wait to put the sign up in the new house




. 

hope the card makes it


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I think he might have taken a nap. He said he was getting pretty shaky.




he's in the dolphin bar


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm going to leave you guys for a bit.
> I just got home from work and I need to get a little bit of sleep before I go back in 7 hours. I will chat with you guys shortly




hope you had fun and enjoy TORTOISE. have a good snooze mom


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195517
> 
> These are awesome
> I'm a huge magnet fan! I love getting magnets from around the world!
> Thank you so much!
> *BIG HUGS*


Lovely gifts! So exciting!!!
Sleep well, Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> no reply from jade .
> 
> guess where i am...
> View attachment 195497
> 
> 
> just about to go do my christmas shopping and put on lotto. then taxi home, winds picked up here.
> 
> anyone want to pick numbers??


Um, John? How on Earth did you come into possession of _that_ bag?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Um, John? How on Earth did you come into possession of _that_ bag?



we have a 5p charge on bags here, or you buy a 'bag for life' ... jade got it, i pinched it


----------



## johnandjade

jades home!!! with a friend, opening soon, the TORTOISE, not the friend


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> maybe i could ride the trolley home?
> View attachment 195516


Boy. That's one thing that drives me crazy. People who buy a few groceries and then think it's O.K. to take the whole friggin' cart home with them.
I often see idiots walking with a cart miles away from the store. Facial expressions of a petting zoo animal......


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy. That's one thing that drives me crazy. People who buy a few groceries and then think it's O.K. to take the whole friggin' cart home with them.
> I often see idiots walking miles away from the store. Facial expressions of a petting zoo animal......


Interesting to see how high-trust societies function. Here in Turkey, it would be physically difficult to take the cart because supermarkets install special barriers to prevent this!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy. That's one thing that drives me crazy. People who buy a few groceries and then think it's O.K. to take the whole friggin' cart home with them.
> I often see idiots walking with a cart miles away from the store. Facial expressions of a petting zoo animal......



ours have a wheel clamp, kicks in when leaving car park. ALOT used to end up in rivers


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Interesting to see how high-trust societies function. Here in Turkey, it would be physically difficult to take the cart because supermarkets install special barriers to prevent this!




snap'ish


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is no such device for common sense.
Actually a lot of stores have proximity devices that stop the wheels after the cart has crossed a certain area, but these fail quickly and most are inoperative shortly.


----------



## johnandjade

game time!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Snap


----------



## johnandjade

wahhhh!!!!! a huge massive thank you to mrs B !!!! 

sooo much amazing gifts!


----------



## johnandjade

the opening


----------



## johnandjade

first out was a T !!!


----------



## johnandjade

next up! 



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

and still more!!!!




LOVE IT!!!! 

it's going on at christmas


----------



## johnandjade

all very nicely wrapped and presented


----------



## johnandjade

but wait, still not done!!!!



another to go!  





one for jade!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jingle bells!!!  with a tartan pack


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195524
> 
> 
> the opening


You were not kidding about teeth?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> next up!
> View attachment 195526
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!!!
> View attachment 195527


Oh my! Oh deer!


----------



## johnandjade

AND!!!! yet another!!!




A.M.A.Z.I.N.G !!! 


overwhelmed, thank you so much moozs  

i love every bit of it! and so carefully and well presented the surprises kept on coming 

jade loves the fluffy softness of the hat




but shes not getting it


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195532
> 
> 
> View attachment 195533
> 
> 
> View attachment 195534
> 
> 
> 
> jingle bells!!!  with a tartan pack
> View attachment 195535


How pretty! 
Love Jade's T btw


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is no such device for common sense.
> Actually a lot of stores have proximity devices that stop the wheels after the cart has crossed a certain area, but these fail quickly and most are inoperative shortly.




same here... i lifted the cart to the taxi


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> next up!
> View attachment 195526
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!!!
> View attachment 195527


HAHAHA!!! Those glasses are perfect!


----------



## Moozillion

So glad y'all like them! I had great fun picking them out.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> You were not kidding about teeth?




any excuse for a pic


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> How pretty!
> Love Jade's T btw




ed, Zeropilot send us a couple 

as you can tell from the pic, it's her comfy shirt


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHA!!! Those glasses are perfect!




they truly are along with everything else  

truly humbled, thank you so much x


----------



## Kristoff

Lovely gifts, everyone!  Hope Ed's package makes it to FL soon. 
Good night, roommates! xxx


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Lovely gifts, everyone!  Hope Ed's package makes it to FL soon.
> Good night, roommates! xxx




nos da, sleep well 

it will, one i sent took a while as well


----------



## Moozillion

Well, in case Adam is lurking around somewhere, THANK YOU SO MUCH for creating, organizing and following up on TORTOISE!!!!!!!!  A very cool, very special bunch of people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One very happy camper over here!!!!!! Thanks again, Santa Ed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195490
> 
> 
> View attachment 195489


Ha de ha! 
Enjoy, Bea! 
Super photos.


----------



## Moozillion

Your new avatar is hilarious, John!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I want to be your neighbor, Bea!!! (Especially before those chocolates run out)


Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Alright, GRINCH.
> Take your time.


Golly!
Me, a Grinch ?
I had to lie down and then had visitors.
I'll be right with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope you return before Bea goes into her sugar induced coma.


Ooooooopppppssssssss.
Too late.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Well, in case Adam is lurking around somewhere, THANK YOU SO MUCH for creating, organizing and following up on TORTOISE!!!!!!!!  A very cool, very special bunch of people.




hear hear!! soooo much fun! 

magical sending and receiving cards as well as gifts


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Your new avatar is hilarious, John!!!!!!




had to BEA


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Camel related cartoon
> View attachment 195493


For once, I am with the camel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> On a side note.
> My boys at the University of South Carolina made it to a bowl game and it's against a team that we might actually beat.
> But I wont hold my breath.


When's the game ?
Good luck to them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ah it would appear that :getmecoat: isn't an emoji on TFO, only on my other forum


We get the picture!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....As in the University of South Carolina's Fighting gamecocks.


Isn't fighting gamecocks illegal ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ohhh no you're not!!!


Ooooohh, yes he is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I would love too! Just have to find people who would buy them.


It would be great if someone could get pet shops to advertise them.
Much better than most of the rubbish they sell there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My friend, Anita, who is vacationing in London with her hubby right now, is currently at The British Museum!!!!!!!!!
> She's sending me photos of the helmet from Sutton Hoo, the Rosetta Stone and The Elgin Marbles!!!!!!!!


I helped steal some of the stuff they've got in there.
You can spend a lifetime in the vaults.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok. . . time to go brave the crowds. I have to wait in line to buy Lena's postage stamp, and I can only imagine what the P.O. is going to be like today. Wish me luck.


Good luck, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone heard from Gillian?
> @Gillian Moore


Not for a bit.
Probably a bit cold and miserable.
@Gillian Moore 
It's very warm here in the Cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It works here. As long as at least the right amount of money is paid, you can use whatever stamps you have.


Here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about @Marinated mamma
> She went on a trip and never returned?
> Does anyone know if she is alright?


Nope, I hope very much that she's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Doesn't look like she's in a sharing mood!!


No.
I think we've got a snowball in Hell's chance of getting a choccie.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for a bit.
> Probably a bit cold and miserable.
> @Gillian Moore
> It's very warm here in the Cold.




will e mail on christmas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't see any Bud I. That cart ! Shame shame !


Merry Christmas Egg , Grandpa!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> I think we've got a snowball in Hell's chance of getting a choccie.


They're mine, Mine, ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

...aaaaand off to the treadmill I go!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195509


Not opened particularly decorously, i'd say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Omg! This is hilarious!
> View attachment 195510


Photos wearing it are compulsory!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> ...aaaaand off to the treadmill I go!!!




and go, and go and it keeps on going 


thank you again ma'am ( tips hat) 

really chuffed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195512
> adorable


Just wonderful.
And bizarrely, one of the very few Dahl's I've never read.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll miss it. I go home in 20 minutes.


Oooooooppppppssssss!!!!!!!!
Sorry, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195513
> i Love the mug
> Thank you so much John (and Jade)
> I love them
> I knew immediately it was you when I saw the shirt


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the sign is for the new house


Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Where's Adam?


Overcome with it all.
Here now.


----------



## JoesMum

Feeling festive here. The wind is howling outside, but we're cosy in front of the fire. 

The kids have decided we need to watch Elf so we're munching mince pies in front of the tv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's in the dolphin bar


Oh, I wish. 
Did you ask today ?
We'll be there in less than a month, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy. That's one thing that drives me crazy. People who buy a few groceries and then think it's O.K. to take the whole friggin' cart home with them.
> I often see idiots walking with a cart miles away from the store. Facial expressions of a petting zoo animal......


I used to work for a supermarket when I was a student.
I had to go and collect carts from the most stupid places imaginable. 
Including the canal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ours have a wheel clamp, kicks in when leaving car park. ALOT used to end up in rivers


Snapish.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Feeling festive here. The wind is howling outside, but we're cosy in front of the fire.
> 
> The kids have decided we need to watch Elf so we're munching mince pies in front of the tv




great film


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> game time!!!
> View attachment 195523


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening pretty Jade!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I wish.
> Did you ask today ?
> We'll be there in less than a month, hopefully.



holiday form added into my weeks work sheets


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good evening pretty Jade!




she giggled bashfully and says 'ello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195525
> 
> 
> 
> first out was a T !!!


Ha de ha.
Bea, what are you suggesting ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> next up!
> View attachment 195526
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!!!
> View attachment 195527


Truly awesome indeed! 
And so you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and still more!!!!
> View attachment 195529
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> it's going on at christmas


I'd like to point out to Ed that the Grinch is clearly John, not me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> but wait, still not done!!!!
> View attachment 195530
> 
> 
> another to go!
> 
> 
> View attachment 195531
> 
> 
> one for jade!!!


A dirty sock ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195532
> 
> 
> View attachment 195533
> 
> 
> View attachment 195534
> 
> 
> 
> jingle bells!!!  with a tartan pack
> View attachment 195535


Merry Christmas Egg, Jade. 
You and the bracelet look lovely!


----------



## johnandjade

pressies for the parents


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas Egg, Jade.
> You and the bracelet look lovely!




again, she let out a shy 'tee hee hee'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> AND!!!! yet another!!!
> View attachment 195536
> 
> 
> 
> A.M.A.Z.I.N.G !!!
> 
> 
> overwhelmed, thank you so much moozs
> 
> i love every bit of it! and so carefully and well presented the surprises kept on coming
> 
> jade loves the fluffy softness of the hat
> View attachment 195537
> 
> 
> 
> but shes not getting it


MAGNIFICENT, Bea!
Pure genius!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> MAGNIFICENT, Bea!
> Pure genius!




i'm a lucky boy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely gifts, everyone!  Hope Ed's package makes it to FL soon.
> Good night, roommates! xxx


Night night, Lena.
It'll probably arrive well before I get round to opening mine.
Golly there's a lot of posts to catch up on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, in case Adam is lurking around somewhere, THANK YOU SO MUCH for creating, organizing and following up on TORTOISE!!!!!!!!  A very cool, very special bunch of people.


Well, that's the point. 
It's you lot that make this thread and all that we do so special. 
All the gifts have been spectacular.
I wouldn't have done it if I didn't think that my friend here would turn it into a little bit of Christmas Magic. 
Only 11 months and we can start again.
Thank you, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Feeling festive here. The wind is howling outside, but we're cosy in front of the fire.
> 
> The kids have decided we need to watch Elf so we're munching mince pies in front of the tv


Not seen.
Worth it ?
At least for wifeys ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pressies for the parents
> View attachment 195544


I've got 'The Mum", but not "The Dad", though i do also have "The Husband" and "The Wife" among others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm a lucky boy


We all are.
Except for those of us who are lucky girls, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, and now I've finally caught up, and ready to open the TORTOISE, everybody has gone, and wifey's gone out and I've got no camera. 
Goodness, i'm rubbish.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not seen.
> Worth it ?
> At least for wifeys ?


Quite amusing. As long as you don't have your expectations set too high, it is entertaining. It's aimed at kids with humour enough for their parents not to refuse to watch it. A bit twee at the end, but it is Christmas after all 

Wifey would be fine with it, but it won't displace Love Actually


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got 'The Mum", but not "The Dad", though i do also have "The Husband" and "The Wife" among others.




got em


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, and now I've finally caught up, and ready to open the TORTOISE, everybody has gone, and wifey's gone out and I've got no camera.
> Goodness, i'm rubbish.




feeling better though?


----------



## johnandjade

jade has just finally taken off the hat


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me friends, tired boy!
lots if excitement today . 

can't wait till the big day now to model my pressies 


hopefully wake up early or not be able to sleep to see adams TORTOISE


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, and now I've finally caught up, and ready to open the TORTOISE, everybody has gone, and wifey's gone out and I've got no camera.
> Goodness, i'm rubbish.


You are NOT rubbish!


----------



## AZtortMom

I've finally caught up too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, the box.
Big.
I had to fight off Ali Baba and his 39 thieves to get this home through the medina.
(one was on holiday) . 


The book is not part of the deal, but to disguise the rips in the package and the fact i'd already half opened it before wifey returned to take the photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Quite amusing. As long as you don't have your expectations set too high, it is entertaining. It's aimed at kids with humour enough for their parents not to refuse to watch it. A bit twee at the end, but it is Christmas after all
> 
> Wifey would be fine with it, but it won't displace Love Actually


Indeed, we have to watch the rest of that tomorrow.
It's actually mostly pretty good.
Might get Elf for wifey. 
We could all do with an Elf.


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm digging the tile


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> feeling better though?


I'm great.
It has been a wonderful day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me friends, tired boy!
> lots if excitement today .
> 
> can't wait till the big day now to model my pressies
> 
> 
> hopefully wake up early or not be able to sleep to see adams TORTOISE


Sorry, you just missed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You are NOT rubbish!


Indeed.
I am marvelous. 
wifey says so, so it must be true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm digging the tile


Some of them are cracked and a bit broken.
Flock of sheep.
Long story, but true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And inside ::::::


Errrr, brown paper! 
My favourite! 
Tidgy likes this too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But, wait!
Under the brown paper is ........................


Another box!
This is going to be a Russian doll type situation (not you, Lena).
Just lots of boxes til I finally find a microfossil.
Which would be most welcome, in case it is.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas Egg , Grandpa!


Thank you and you have one also !!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But, wait!
> Under the brown paper is ........................
> View attachment 195551
> 
> Another box!
> This is going to be a Russian doll type situation (not you, Lena).
> Just lots of boxes til I finally find a microfossil.
> Which would be most welcome, in case it is.


...and??? ...ANNNNDD????...


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> ...and??? ...ANNNNDD????...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And inside:


Bubble wrap! 
I love bubble wrap, but it'll go to wifey who can spend hours popping it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you and you have one also !!!


I'm having a brilliant day, Gramps!
Bless you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and??? ...ANNNNDD????...


Golly.
Patience, my dear.


----------



## JoesMum

You lot are SLOW! Only about half the TORTOISEs have been opened. 

I have to go to bed soon ... I have a very early appointment with my purveyor of festive dead animals to collect our Christmas dinner and then a long day of cooking ahead of me tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Tomorrow's list


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Tomorrow's list
> View attachment 195554


YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TO  PLUCK YOUR OWN TURKEY??!!?!


----------



## Moozillion

...AAAAAAADAAAAAAAMMMM!!!!!
GET.ON.WITH.IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

*chuckles to herself* 
You can't make this stuff up


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> You lot are SLOW! Only about half the TORTOISEs have been opened.
> 
> I have to go to bed soon ... I have a very early appointment with my purveyor of festive dead animals to collect our Christmas dinner and then a long day of cooking ahead of me tomorrow.


 "purveyor of festive  dead animals"??!?!?!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TO  PLUCK YOUR OWN TURKEY??!!?!


Not completely. But there are always quills that need removing and it takes time. 

I get the bird ready for the oven, stuffed and trussed, on Christmas Eve then all I need to do on Christmas Day is stick it in the oven. 

I've just remembered to add Potted Stilton to the list. Daughter will probably make that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Inside the bubble wrap was: 
Another box! 
No, not really, it was this quite wonderful and lovely thing!



and


WOW!
How perfect! 
And i'm having a tea party on Boxing Day with my Moroccan friends (including Zacariah. ) 
So brilliant, thank you Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks back at Adam*


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> "purveyor of festive  dead animals"??!?!?!!!


AKA the butcher. Mine is called Ben. I've known him since he was about 10 when his Dad, now retired, ran the shop.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Inside the bubble wrap was:
> Another box!
> No, not really, it was this quite wonderful and lovely thing!
> 
> View attachment 195553
> 
> and
> View attachment 195555
> 
> WOW!
> How perfect!
> And i'm having a tea party on Boxing Day with my Moroccan friends (including Zacariah. )
> So brilliant, thank you Noel.


You are so welcome my friend
I did extensive research to find her for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You lot are SLOW! Only about half the TORTOISEs have been opened.
> 
> I have to go to bed soon ... I have a very early appointment with my purveyor of festive dead animals to collect our Christmas dinner and then a long day of cooking ahead of me tomorrow.


We've all posted now, except for Ed, who hasn't got his yet. 
It'll be there soon, though, no worries.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Inside the bubble wrap was:
> Another box!
> No, not really, it was this quite wonderful and lovely thing!
> 
> View attachment 195553
> 
> and
> View attachment 195555
> 
> WOW!
> How perfect!
> And i'm having a tea party on Boxing Day with my Moroccan friends (including Zacariah. )
> So brilliant, thank you Noel.


A tortoise teapot!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YOU ACTUALLY HAVE TO  PLUCK YOUR OWN TURKEY??!!?!


We often pluck our own turkeys and chickens.
Go to the shop, select your animal, they kill it, weigh it and you can pay for plucking if you wish.
It's cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> A tortoise teapot!!!!!!!


Perfect fit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...AAAAAAADAAAAAAAMMMM!!!!!
> GET.ON.WITH.IT!!!!!!!!


Sorry.
Again.
But Tidgy decided she needed a wander and some late supper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not completely. But there are always quills that need removing and it takes time.
> 
> I get the bird ready for the oven, stuffed and trussed, on Christmas Eve then all I need to do on Christmas Day is stick it in the oven.
> 
> I've just remembered to add Potted Stilton to the list. Daughter will probably make that


Points for the Stilton reference. 
Yuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> You are so welcome my friend
> I did extensive research to find her for you


Tis simply perfect! 
Love her to bits, so does wifey. 
Not sure about Tidgy who is trampling the advent calendar at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A tortoise teapot!!!!!!!


Indeed! 
Most beautiful and apt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Perfect fit


Yup, thank you, you clever lady.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for the Stilton reference.
> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


Joe's Grandma's recipe.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis simply perfect!
> Love her to bits, so does wifey.
> Not sure about Tidgy who is trampling the advent calendar at the moment.


Tidgy is probably jealous. Girls are like that :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, thank you, you clever lady.


You bet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Joe's Grandma's recipe.
> View attachment 195561


Marvelous! 
Might give that a try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, what a marvelous day! 
See you in a bit, i'm off to make a cup of tea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tidgy is probably jealous. Girls are like that :/


Mmmmmm.
i'll post what she's been up to in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy investigating the advent calendar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Silly girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now asleep.
No one will ever notice me under here.
Despite my enormous bottom sticking out.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly girl.
> View attachment 195566


SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Well, in case Adam is lurking around somewhere, THANK YOU SO MUCH for creating, organizing and following up on TORTOISE!!!!!!!!  A very cool, very special bunch of people.


Yes. A great idea and hopefully a new tradition!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Feeling festive here. The wind is howling outside, but we're cosy in front of the fire.
> 
> The kids have decided we need to watch Elf so we're munching mince pies in front of the tv


Wow.
It's 80 degrees and raining.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Lena.
> It'll probably arrive well before I get round to opening mine.
> Golly there's a lot of posts to catch up on.


Too many. I'm at the limits of my phone media.
I won't be able to fully catch up now for more than a week since I'm now on vacation.
Untill I get some Wyfi.
Adams TORTOISE will go unseen by me....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
Good bye.


----------



## Momof4

Love the tea pot!! Nice job Noel!!! 
I know Adam will use it for years to come!!


----------



## Momof4

Omg!! Thank you John!! 
What a lovely surprise all they from Scotland!!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> Good bye.




Sweet Dreams Ed!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice, and much fun! I have no imagination when it comes to buying gifts. That's why I've never participated in these types of things. But I truly enjoyed the TORTOISE. And I must say that Lena should get points for knowing how to play the game. Such fun!

Oh, and I received a couple more cards today. Thanks Adam and Sabine.


----------



## AZtortMom

I got my final card today too 
Hi five John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!


I am so naughty, breaking all the rules and letting her wander the place. 
But she is watched for every second when she's loose. 
Not something i'd advise though folks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. A great idea and hopefully a new tradition!


Try and stop me. 
I'm expecting cards and pressies for second Christmas on the 7th of Jan for a start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Too many. I'm at the limits of my phone media.
> I won't be able to fully catch up now for more than a week since I'm now on vacation.
> Untill I get some Wyfi.
> Adams TORTOISE will go unseen by me....


Oh, golly! 
That's terrible. 
It's on her now, jump ahead!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> Good bye.


Good night, Ed! 
Take care my friend.
Thanks for being part of all the fun today, despite waiting for your gift. 
It was posted in plenty of time, most unfortunate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Love the tea pot!! Nice job Noel!!!
> I know Adam will use it for years to come!!


Indeed.
Twice already.
It does work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Omg!! Thank you John!!
> What a lovely surprise all they from Scotland!!!
> View attachment 195570


Great aren't they?
What a clever chap he is, little extras .


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Twice already.
> It does work.


I sent you a pm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Very nice, and much fun! I have no imagination when it comes to buying gifts. That's why I've never participated in these types of things. But I truly enjoyed the TORTOISE. And I must say that Lena should get points for knowing how to play the game. Such fun!
> 
> Oh, and I received a couple more cards today. Thanks Adam and Sabine.


Firstly, yes it's been a massive success, though not unqualified, but Ed's gift will arrive eventually. 
(and a couple of other things) .
Secondly, stop it! I have read enough of your posts to know that you DO have imagination and a jolly good sense of humour. Don't belittle yourself. 
Thirdly, next year, you can play, i'll send you lists of what people like if necessary, though don't believe you need them. 
Fourthly, I'm really glad you've enjoyed this, it's been great, hasn't it ?
Nextly, 'cos I've lost count, Lena gets lots of points, as do the others. 
next after nextly.: So do you. 
Finally, yep, great fun, really made mine and wifey's Christmas.
Oh, and finally plus one, glad you got my card.
My handwriting is of the sort you hate, but I stand proud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I got my final card today too
> Hi five John!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I sent you a pm


Sorted.
Not dead yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Go to sleep, John!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm having a brilliant day, Gramps!
> Bless you.


And you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And you !


Ta.
But have pity on me.
wifey went to the supermarket today and they have no Bud! 
No Bud for Christmas this year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Beddy bye-byes for me, now.
What an extraordinary day .
Thank you to all the TORTOISE participants but also to those who just watched and waited and commented, all of you made this a brilliant day.
Sleep well.
And happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.
> But have pity on me.
> wifey went to the supermarket today and they have no Bud!
> No Bud for Christmas this year!


What kind of store has no Bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

happy christmas eve everyone!!!!! 


so, we have had; 'gold' and 'frankie-says' ... behind today's door is 'brrrr'


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> I got my final card today too
> Hi five John!


Final?? I wouldn't be so sure


----------



## Kristoff

Happy Christmas Eve, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Christmas Eve everyone!

I was up at Ben the Butcher's at 6.45am and have collected the meat. 

The turkey has been stuffed with sausage meat stuffing in the cavity and sage & onion stuffing in the neck and is now stitched, trussed and in the fridge waiting to be cooked tomorrow. 

The giblets are simmering in a pan on the hob making stock for tomorrow's gravy and I'm having a break for breakfast. 

Next on the list our traditional (in this family) Christmas Eve dinner of Stilton, Port & Cranberry filo pie. (The port syrup that the cranberries have been cooked in makes a fab ice cream sauce for dessert!)


----------



## johnandjade

an hour to go... sales work done, demos done... service done. and NO STOCK!!


----------



## johnandjade

how to pass the time...



0- 60 in brown trousers!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What kind of store has no Bud ?


The Moroccan supermarkets stopped selling alcohol a few years back.
Our French supermarket has sold out of Bud.
Moroccan beer, this year, it's actually pretty good.


----------



## JoesMum

Cooking chores completed 


Stilton filo pie done. 

This evening we will go carol singing in the village square of the village where we used to live. (It's only 2 miles from here) The whole village turns out in silly jumpers and hats; it's led by the vicar and there's a brass band from a neighbouring village to accompany us.  

On our return we'll have the pie with jacket potatoes and salad. Followed by ice cream and the port syrup left over from making the pie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy christmas eve everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> so, we have had; 'gold' and 'frankie-says' ... behind today's door is 'brrrr'


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Christmas Eve, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy Christmas Eve, everyone!


Happy Christmas Eve, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone!
> 
> I was up at Ben the Butcher's at 6.45am and have collected the meat.
> 
> The turkey has been stuffed with sausage meat stuffing in the cavity and sage & onion stuffing in the neck and is now stitched, trussed and in the fridge waiting to be cooked tomorrow.
> 
> The giblets are simmering in a pan on the hob making stock for tomorrow's gravy and I'm having a break for breakfast.
> 
> Next on the list our traditional (in this family) Christmas Eve dinner of Stilton, Port & Cranberry filo pie. (The port syrup that the cranberries have been cooked in makes a fab ice cream sauce for dessert!)
> View attachment 195576


Really great.
Only problem is that we can't get cranberries here. 
wifey usually uses redcurrants as an alternative, but not sure if it would work, here.
Might be worth a try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cooking chores completed
> View attachment 195578
> 
> Stilton filo pie done.
> 
> This evening we will go carol singing in the village square of the village where we used to live. (It's only 2 miles from here) The whole village turns out in silly jumpers and hats; it's led by the vicar and there's a brass band from a neighbouring village to accompany us.
> 
> On our return we'll have the pie with jacket potatoes and salad. Followed by ice cream and the port syrup left over from making the pie


Happy Christmas Eve, Linda! 
That looks ab fab 
Sounds like a super evening.
Not sure it would be good to go carol singing here. 
But we sing along at home.


----------



## johnandjade

all done!! 20 minutes early shhh . 

asda for milk and fido food, quick pint and taxi home then lunch with me mammy


----------



## johnandjade

adam,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all done!! 20 minutes early shhh .
> 
> asda for milk and fido food, quick pint and taxi home then lunch with me mammy


Enjoy! 
I've done most of what needs to be done, finished most of it this morning, but will have to go out again for another potato, apparently. 
And I need a couple more stocking fillers for wifey and Tidgy and a present for my old friend Ilyas who arrived yesterday with pressies to go under the tree.
Mine's heavy, almost certainly a fossil as I've been teaching him palaeontology.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam,
> View attachment 195579


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!
> I've done most of what needs to be done, finished most of it this morning, but will have to go out again for another potato, apparently.
> And I need a couple more stocking fillers for wifey and Tidgy and a present for my old friend Ilyas who arrived yesterday with pressies to go under the tree.
> Mine's heavy, almost certainly a fossil as I've been teaching him palaeontology.




happy christmas eve!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38423950
Please be very careful ! 
Merry Christmas Eve.
And love to Oli.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo! won a few quid on the puggy!! free beer and free taxi home


no joy on last nights lotto


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38423950
> Please be very careful !
> Merry Christmas Eve.
> And love to Oli.




house arrest may be a good thing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> house arrest may be a good thing


I think Amman's fairly safe, but it pays to take extra precautions.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Amman's fairly safe, but it pays to take extra precautions.




lad i was working with today was at the german market 24hrs before... too close for comfort


----------



## johnandjade

time for lunch with mammy, daddy's working.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time for lunch with mammy, daddy's working.


Send love to Fido's gran.
Have a nice time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quiet in here, today.
Not surprising. 
I'm off to purchase a potato to put in wifey's stocking.
See you later.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning roommates
I'm working today
See you in a bit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates
> I'm working today
> See you in a bit


Good morning, Noel.
I have wrapped the teapot and put it under the tree so it can surprise me again tomorrow. 
Working on Christmas Eve! 
Boooooo!!!!!!!
Have a good day, hope it passes quickly and speak later.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates
> I'm working today
> See you in a bit


Good morning Noel. I just picked daughter up from work. She's back in work on Boxing Day (Monday)


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> I have wrapped the teapot and put it under the tree so it can surprise me again tomorrow.
> Working on Christmas Eve!
> Boooooo!!!!!!!
> Have a good day, hope it passes quickly and speak later.


Morning Adam
That's hilarious
It's ok it pays very well and it's very easy work.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noel. I just picked daughter up from work. She's back in work on Boxing Day (Monday)


Morning Linda
Yay!
Boxing Day is my Birthday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone!
> 
> I was up at Ben the Butcher's at 6.45am and have collected the meat.
> 
> The turkey has been stuffed with sausage meat stuffing in the cavity and sage & onion stuffing in the neck and is now stitched, trussed and in the fridge waiting to be cooked tomorrow.
> 
> The giblets are simmering in a pan on the hob making stock for tomorrow's gravy and I'm having a break for breakfast.
> 
> Next on the list our traditional (in this family) Christmas Eve dinner of Stilton, Port & Cranberry filo pie. (The port syrup that the cranberries have been cooked in makes a fab ice cream sauce for dessert!)
> View attachment 195576


That sounds fantastic.
Our tradition is Chinese take out.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> That sounds fantastic.
> Our tradition is Chinese take out.


I use to do that until my friends dragged me over their houses to dinner
I love Chinese food


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think I read it all.
Where is Adams tortoise?


----------



## johnandjade

well fed and oiled . 
out with 2 wonderful women, i am a lucky lad


----------



## johnandjade

wallet is on fire though


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> well fed and oiled .
> out with 2 wonderful women, i am a lucky lad


Morning John
Hi five!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> . . .Oh, and finally plus one, glad you got my card.
> My handwriting is of the sort you hate, but I stand proud!



Your card was on both ends of the spectrum. I HATE crowds of people. I am almost paranoid about being in a crowd, so seeing all those people and imagining having to live there - YIPES!! But on the other hand, I just love history and being able to see pictures of those very old places and lovely architecture just made my day!


----------



## Moozillion

My friend is enjoying London in spite of her requisite cold. She's feeling much too bad for walking tours (which was the original plan), so has changed to bus tours.  Nothing is going to prevent them from taking in as much of London as they can!!!!
Today they go on The EYE!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I read it all.
> Where is Adams tortoise?


On pages 2968 and 2969.  @ZEROPILOT


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> On pages 2968 and 2969.  @ZEROPILOT


We need to think of a name for the tea kettle


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> On pages 2968 and 2969.  @ZEROPILOT


Starts here @ZEROPILOT
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2968


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> We need to think of a name for the tea kettle


I LIKE that idea!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...
> I have wrapped the teapot and put it under the tree so it can surprise me again tomorrow.


My kind of thinking! 


Been busy today. Even busier tomorrow. Take care, roommates!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Oh, by the way, Adam, your "Hygge" book mentions Morocco and a tortoise on the same page.  I'm not kidding. @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Kristoff said:


> Oh, by the way, Adam, your "Hygge" book mentions Morocco and a tortoise on the same page.  I'm not kidding. @Tidgy's Dad


Oh sweeeet that's spelndid !!


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Happy Christmas eve everyone !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Happy Christmas eve everyone !


Happy Christmas Eve to you too Zac


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

JoesMum said:


> Happy Christmas Eve to you too Zac


hope you having great time with the family and Joe


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> hope you having great time with the family and Joe


Choosing carol-singing hats. I think I'll go for the snowman this year


----------



## johnandjade

ma wumen


----------



## johnandjade

me and mammy


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Happy Christmas eve everyone !


And Happy Christmas Eve to you, too, Zachariah!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Choosing carol-singing hats. I think I'll go for the snowman this year
> View attachment 195595


The hats SING???!?!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> ma wumen
> View attachment 195598


That's so sweet, John! Regards to Jade and Fido's Grandma


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Happy Christmas eve everyone !


Happy Christmas eve, Zac! Don't forget to demand an explanation when you receive a card from moi


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

JoesMum said:


> Choosing carol-singing hats. I think I'll go for the snowman this year
> View attachment 195595


that's epic ! I like the Scrooge hat ! and the turkey one looks fun to wear


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> And Happy Christmas Eve to you, too, Zachariah!!!!!


having a splendid day so far ? I can smell your cooking from Fez !


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Happy Christmas eve, Zac! Don't forget to demand an explanation when you receive a card from moi



I THINK my card said, "Merry christmas and a happy new year with much happiness joy and health wishing you good health"

I got to thinking about this yesterday when I received the card. What a good idea to send greetings in their native language. I'm going to try to do that next year.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Kristoff said:


> Happy Christmas eve, Zac! Don't forget to demand an explanation when you receive a card from moi


HAHAHAHAH yes I shall ! lovely girl you have btw <3


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> The hats SING???!?!


I bet the cook one sings Gordon Ramsey swearing in verse HAHAHHA


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

johnandjade said:


> ma wumen
> View attachment 195598


lovely !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I read it all.
> Where is Adams tortoise?


Rocking around the Christmas tree, waiting to be opened again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wallet is on fire though


Got back from my shopping expedition. 
Feel terrible.
Exhausted and skint. 
I'll need to sleep all day tomorrow to recover.
Just watched Christmas carol s from King's with wifey.
She's a happy camper, so I'm trying to be, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Your card was on both ends of the spectrum. I HATE crowds of people. I am almost paranoid about being in a crowd, so seeing all those people and imagining having to live there - YIPES!! But on the other hand, I just love history and being able to see pictures of those very old places and lovely architecture just made my day!



Happy Christmas Eve, Yvonne.
I don't mind the crowds, and at least there's no traffic.
For me it's roads and cars I don't like. 
Our area is pretty quiet, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My friend is enjoying London in spite of her requisite cold. She's feeling much too bad for walking tours (which was the original plan), so has changed to bus tours.  Nothing is going to prevent them from taking in as much of London as they can!!!!
> Today they go on The EYE!!!!!!


wifey and I used to run a call centre group taking bookings for the London Eye.
The views are incredible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My kind of thinking!
> View attachment 195586
> 
> Been busy today. Even busier tomorrow. Take care, roommates!!!


Merry, merry Christmas; Lena.
Hope you and your family have a marvelous holiday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, by the way, Adam, your "Hygge" book mentions Morocco and a tortoise on the same page.  I'm not kidding. @Tidgy's Dad


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Oh sweeeet that's spelndid !!


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Happy Christmas eve everyone !


Happy Christmas Eve to you, Zacarariah, 
Hope to see you Boxing Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Choosing carol-singing hats. I think I'll go for the snowman this year
> View attachment 195595


Ha de ha! 
Marvelous!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> I bet the cook one sings Gordon Ramsey swearing in verse HAHAHHA


Hahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ma wumen
> View attachment 195598


Hello, pretty ladies! 
Happy Christmas Eve.


----------



## Moozillion

Got friends coming over. Will try to pop back in later.
MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I THINK my card said, "Merry christmas and a happy new year with much happiness joy and health wishing you good health"
> 
> I got to thinking about this yesterday when I received the card. What a good idea to send greetings in their native language. I'm going to try to do that next year.


And I can do mine in Darija Arabic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Got friends coming over. Will try to pop back in later.
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!!!


MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and yours, Bea. 
I've got to do some wrapping now.
Back in a while.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> Got friends coming over. Will try to pop back in later.
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!!!


Merry Christmas Bea !!!


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Eve to you, Zacarariah,
> Hope to see you Boxing Day.


Merry Christmas Adam,Wifey and little Todge ! Yes indeed !!


----------



## Bee62

http://www.wetter-und-freizeit.com/magazin/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/wetter-weihnachten.jpg
Merry Christmas to all roommates of the Cold Dark Room.
http://www.wetter-und-freizeit.com/magazin/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/wetter-weihnachten.jpg
Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Merry Christmas Adam,Wifey and little Todge ! Yes indeed !!


Thank you.
I am currently so covered in sticky tape that i'm acting like fly paper. 
Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Merry Christmas to all roommates of the Cold Dark Room.
> Sabine


Lovely! 
Merry Christmas to you and yours, Sabine.
Hope you all have a wonderful holiday and a brilliant Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Bee62 said:


> Merry Christmas to all roommates of the Cold Dark Room.
> Sabine


Merry Christmas Sabine !! have a great holiday <3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, that's enough! 
I have wrapped everything I could reach, including several vegetables.
Done now.
Time to chill out before Santa visits.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, that's enough!
> I have wrapped everything I could reach, including several vegetables.
> Done now.
> Time to chill out before Santa visits.


I did once wrap a stick of Brussels sprouts for JoesDad. He seemed convinced I would forget to buy them and I got fed up with the nagging. He was a little taken aback on Christmas morning. The children thought it hilarious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I did once wrap a stick of Brussels sprouts for JoesDad. He seemed convinced I would forget to buy them and I got fed up with the nagging. He was a little taken aback on Christmas morning. The children thought it hilarious


Tidgy gets a Brussel in her stocking.
wifey gets a potato.
I get a tangerine.


----------



## johnandjade

me and me da


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy gets a Brussel in her stocking.
> wifey gets a potato.
> I get a tangerine.



I don't have stockings, but I generally put my FOOT in my sock!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> me and me da
> View attachment 195607



Ah. . . now I see where you get it from!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> me and me da
> View attachment 195607


Merry Christmas Fido's Grandpa! 
I think you've got a smashing son.
And Grandtortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't have stockings, but I generally put my FOOT in my sock!


Not sure I'd want a foot in my Christmas stocking. 
Or anybody else's foot in my socks, either.


----------



## Momof4

Santa is in Russia right now!!!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> The hats SING???!?!




We love our singing hats!! 
Especially after a few drinks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Santa is in Russia right now!!!
> View attachment 195609


He better get here soon.
wifey isn't letting me open anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just watching Nigella Lawson.
Lots of stupid ideas for wifey for Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now the final part of Love Actually.
Thank Heavens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meanwhile, Tidgy is eating me out of house and home! 
I can't belive how much she's eaten today.
Where do they put it all ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meanwhile, Tidgy is eating me out of house and home!
> I can't belive how much she's eaten today.
> Where do they put it all ?


It usually emerges as infeasibly large volumes of poop


----------



## JoesMum

We're heading to bed now to make sure we're asleep when Santa arrives. Goodnight all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It usually emerges as infeasibly large volumes of poop


Indeed.
But how it all fits in, I simply don't know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're heading to bed now to make sure we're asleep when Santa arrives. Goodnight all!


Night night, Linda! 
Sleep well.
Hope Santa brings you lots of cheese and other good things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for episode of the day now.
Final episode of "The Time Warrior".


----------



## AZtortMom

Ah yes!
Merry Christmas Eve all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here, it is now Christmas Day! 
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And wifey still won't let me open my presents.
bad wifey.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, it is now Christmas Day!
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And wifey still won't let me open my presents.
> bad wifey.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I did once wrap a stick of Brussels sprouts for JoesDad. He seemed convinced I would forget to buy them and I got fed up with the nagging. He was a little taken aback on Christmas morning. The children thought it hilarious


LOVE IT!!!!!!   

I'll remember to never make YOU cross!!!!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Why didn't I think of that!!


----------



## Momof4

Ok, last pic of the night! Our friend brings us a Yule Log every year!


----------



## Big Charlie

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 195620


NORAD's Santa tracker and Google's aren't in sync. Google says Santa is in Lander, Wyoming, and Norad says Santa is in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning and a very merry christmas brothers and sisters of the cold dark room


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> NORAD's Santa tracker and Google's aren't in sync. Google says Santa is in Lander, Wyoming, and Norad says Santa is in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.


Theoretically possible seeing how fast he travels. Unless you get the requests in to both simultaneously to a fraction of a nano second there is no way they'd be in sync. Human computing isn't up to Santa speed. I'm a computer technician; I know these things.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning and a very merry christmas brothers and sisters of the cold dark room


Good morning and a very Merry Christmas to all that visit the Cold Dark Room! I hope you have a good day.  x


----------



## JoesMum

New Christmas jumper @Yvonne G


----------



## Ed mitch

Merry Christmas from the UK, and Jurgen the Indian star !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


>


Very funny.
Merry Christmas, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!!
> 
> I'll remember to never make YOU cross!!!!!


Merry Christmas, Bea! 
When my grandmother was a naughty girl, she'd only get Satsuma peel and ashes in her stocking.
Though she reckoned it was when her parents had no money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 195624


Merry Christmas, Kathy! 
Unless Santa got lost in the night, he should have visited you by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Ok, last pic of the night! Our friend brings us a Yule Log every year!
> 
> View attachment 195626


Lovely.
Here in Morocco, they have a Yule Log on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> NORAD's Santa tracker and Google's aren't in sync. Google says Santa is in Lander, Wyoming, and Norad says Santa is in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.


Merry Christmas to you and Big Charlie! 
I think there's actually more than one Santa.
Or he moves incredibly fast. 
By the time he's registered as being in one place, he's actually somewhere else.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy Christmas, roommates! С Рождеством!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning and a very merry christmas brothers and sisters of the cold dark room


Merry, merry Christmas, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Theoretically possible seeing how fast he travels. Unless you get the requests in to both simultaneously to a fraction of a nano second there is no way they'd be in sync. Human computing isn't up to Santa speed. I'm a computer technician; I know these things.


Christmas snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and a very Merry Christmas to all that visit the Cold Dark Room! I hope you have a good day.  x


Merry Christmas, Linda.
Having a great time so far.
Hope you have a marvelous day, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> New Christmas jumper @Yvonne G
> View attachment 195627


Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed mitch said:


> Merry Christmas from the UK, and Jurgen the Indian star !


Merry Christmas from Morocco, Ed. 
And a merry Christmas to Jurgen as well.
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room Christmas.
Opening presents for the hedgehogs and armadillos in the Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy Christmas, roommates! С Рождеством!


Happy Christmas, Lena!
May you days be merry and bright!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Santa did visit, so I must have been a good boy.


Mine's the big one on the left, Tidgy's is in the middle and wifey's the sparkly one on the right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of pressies under the tree too.
But i'm too lazy to go and get a photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Before wifey get's furious, I'd better go and do Christmassy things


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MERRY CHRISTMAS COLD DARK ROOMMATES
MERRY CHRISTMAS WORLD.


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas Roommates


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Bea!
> When my grandmother was a naughty girl, she'd only get Satsuma peel and ashes in her stocking.
> Though she reckoned it was when her parents had no money.


In my brother-in-law's family, you got a potato in your stocking if you'd been bad. Once, when my nephew was just a little one: learning to talk fairly well but still babbling in baby-talk a bit, he got really mad at his father. He burst out with a stream of incoherent toddler babble, but ended with an EMPHATIC "tatoe!!!!" Obviously wishing the WORST (to a toddler) on his father!!!  
What's even cuter is that it was nowhere near Christmas at the time!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In my brother-in-law's family, you got a potato in your stocking if you'd been bad. Once, when my nephew was just a little one: learning to talk fairly well but still babbling in baby-talk a bit, he got really mad at his father. He burst out with a stream of incoherent toddler babble, but ended with an EMPHATIC "tatoe!!!!" Obviously wishing the WORST (to a toddler) on his father!!!
> What's even cuter is that it was nowhere near Christmas at the time!!!


Well, wifey gets a potato because she's been good.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lyn W

Merry Christmas Friends all over the world!
Nadolig Llawen Pawb!

Hope everyone is well and having a good day with your families.
I've still got laptop troubles but my nephew is here for lunch and brought his with him.
So while he's watching tv and I'm waiting for the lunch to cook I have control!!!! ah ha hah hah!!
Very quiet day here Lola took one look at me preparing lunch and took cover back in his hide!
Lunch is an hour later than planned - if we get it at all - there's still plenty of time for it all to go horribly wrong!!

Anyway I'll try to get back on later but have to go and slave over a hot stove and popty ping now.
So see you soon.
Xmas love to all X


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas Friends all over the world!
> Nadolig Llawen Pawb!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a good day with your families.
> I've still got laptop troubles but my nephew is here for lunch and brought his with him.
> So while he's watching tv and I'm waiting for the lunch to cook I have control!!!! ah ha hah hah!!
> Very quiet day here Lola took one look at me preparing lunch and took cover back in his hide!
> Lunch is an hour later than planned - if we get it at all - there's still plenty of time for it all to go horribly wrong!!
> 
> Anyway I'll try to get back on later but have to go and slave over a hot stove and popty ping now.
> So see you soon.
> Xmas love to all X





Merry Christmas @Lyn W

So glad you and Lola had chance to pop in and see us this festive season. We miss you. I hope the new popty ping holds up to Christmas day. 

Our turkey is about an hour from being ready for the table



We're watching the Jungle Book (new film rather than trad cartoon) on tv while it finishes. 

Hope you're having a great festive day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas Friends all over the world!
> Nadolig Llawen Pawb!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a good day with your families.
> I've still got laptop troubles but my nephew is here for lunch and brought his with him.
> So while he's watching tv and I'm waiting for the lunch to cook I have control!!!! ah ha hah hah!!
> Very quiet day here Lola took one look at me preparing lunch and took cover back in his hide!
> Lunch is an hour later than planned - if we get it at all - there's still plenty of time for it all to go horribly wrong!!
> 
> Anyway I'll try to get back on later but have to go and slave over a hot stove and popty ping now.
> So see you soon.
> Xmas love to all X


Bless you, Lyn. 
A jolly merry Christmas to you and lots of love to you and your nephew.
Have a great hols and hope to see you back in action, soon.
Greatly missed here.
Love to Lola and your lunch too.


----------



## johnandjade

not long awake, i've been ill again . missed out on going to jades mums  
no christmas dinner for me  wish santa could bring me a new stomach! 

glad to see everyone is having a great day . jade got me lots of goodies!! will share pictures when i can move from my bucket


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not long awake, i've been ill again . missed out on going to jades mums
> no christmas dinner for me  wish santa could bring me a new stomach!
> 
> glad to see everyone is having a great day . jade got me lots of goodies!! will share pictures when i can move from my bucket


So sorry, John.
My best thoughts are with you.
Merry Christmas, and don't forget there are people who love you and thinking about you all over the world. 
I can't offer you a Christmas dinner right now.
But will arrange for one in Spain in January.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've all posted now, except for Ed, who hasn't got his yet.
> It'll be there soon, though, no worries.


I have no Wyfi and no more media on my phone.
So I'm paying through the nose for this.
Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays to all.
I'll be back when I can.
I got your card, Adam on Christmas eve.
Thanks.
Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyone wishing to do so may always reach me by Email.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone wishing to do so may always reach me by Email.


CW
Will do. 
Merry Christmas, Ed! 
You've got a very nice nose. .


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> not long awake, i've been ill again . missed out on going to jades mums
> no christmas dinner for me  wish santa could bring me a new stomach!
> 
> glad to see everyone is having a great day . jade got me lots of goodies!! will share pictures when i can move from my bucket


Oh honey!
I hope you feel better


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CW
> Will do.
> Merry Christmas, Ed!
> You've got a very nice nose. .


Do you have Ed's email?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Do you have Ed's email?


I do.
I will PM you with it and hope he won't kill me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Merry Christmas, everyone!

I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty, but the great grandkids were still asleep. We sat around and visited for a half hour or so then woke the kids up. They're still be bit too young to realize about Santa, etc. but once they woke up they got right down to business, ripping off paper and looking for the next present.

I stayed until the last present was toast, then I came home. After all the hubbub at my daughter's house, coming home to a cold, quiet house seemed a bit . . . well, not really sad, but maybe anticlimactic? Misty was very welcoming, and once I got the fire going in the woodstove, it was more comfortable and inviting. And now there's all of you! I'm surprised to see so many members online today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty, but the great grandkids were still asleep. We sat around and visited for a half hour or so then woke the kids up. They're still be bit too young to realize about Santa, etc. but once they woke up they got right down to business, ripping off paper and looking for the next present.
> 
> I stayed until the last present was toast, then I came home. After all the hubbub at my daughter's house, coming home to a cold, quiet house seemed a bit . . . well, not really sad, but maybe anticlimactic? Misty was very welcoming, and once I got the fire going in the woodstove, it was more comfortable and inviting. And now there's all of you! I'm surprised to see so many members online today.


Family, here Yvonne, we'll take a little time to wish each other well.
And you're a part of it now, so MERRY CHRISTMAS, my friend. 
I am so glad that Misty seems to be recovering.
Have a great day, the people here will be wishing you well.


----------



## johnandjade

finally feeling a bit better its 1700, have managed to have half a tin of baked beans! honestly! now the battle begins:/ 


glad to see everyone is having a great day love to all


----------



## Killerrookie

Merry Christmas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally feeling a bit better its 1700, have managed to have half a tin of baked beans! honestly! now the battle begins:/
> 
> 
> glad to see everyone is having a great day love to all


Look after yourself , matey.
Try to have a bit of fun and I hope you feel better soon..
Christmas lasts for 3 weeks for me, so you've got time.
Love you, man.


----------



## Moozillion

The prezzies are all opened  and we just finished our traditional Christmas breakfast: German pancake topped with fruit (hubby adds a big dusting of powdered sugar to his) and serving of bacon. Can a nap be far behind?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Merry Christmas


And merry Christmas to you, too, Austin, oh great engineer and fabricator. 
Hope you're having a smashing day. 
Love to you and your family and pets from :
Adam, wifey and Tidgy The Supertort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The prezzies are all opened  and we just finished our traditional Christmas breakfast: German pancake topped with fruit (hubby adds a big dusting of powdered sugar to his) and serving of bacon. Can a nap be far behind?
> 
> View attachment 195644


Looks yummy.
Merry Christmas (again probably), Bea.
Can't nap.
Gotta peel potatoes (shouldn't have bought so many) onions and sprouts, cut the sprout tops, make some stuffing (which takes an hour and a half) and wrap some pigs in blankets. (it's a bit chilly, but they really shouldn't worry, we'll eat them in a bit) .
Wifey is massively hung over , so may have to do a bit more than my share, this time.
Which is fine.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas Friends all over the world!
> Nadolig Llawen Pawb!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a good day with your families.
> I've still got laptop troubles but my nephew is here for lunch and brought his with him.
> So while he's watching tv and I'm waiting for the lunch to cook I have control!!!! ah ha hah hah!!
> Very quiet day here Lola took one look at me preparing lunch and took cover back in his hide!
> Lunch is an hour later than planned - if we get it at all - there's still plenty of time for it all to go horribly wrong!!
> 
> Anyway I'll try to get back on later but have to go and slave over a hot stove and popty ping now.
> So see you soon.
> Xmas love to all X


MERRY CHRISTMAS, LYN!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> finally feeling a bit better its 1700, have managed to have half a tin of baked beans! honestly! now the battle begins:/
> 
> 
> glad to see everyone is having a great day love to all



If I were just trying to handle an iffy stomach, I don't think my first choice of food would have been baked beans. Not fun being sick on a holiday. Hope you're feeling better soon. One way to look at it - at least you're not missing work.


----------



## JoesMum

@johnandjade I do hope you're feeling better soon. That's miserable at Christmas. 

We've finished our dinner and are heading for blobbing out in front of the tv


----------



## JoesMum

And special birthday wishes to @meech008

Hope you're having a special day x


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty, but the great grandkids were still asleep. We sat around and visited for a half hour or so then woke the kids up. They're still be bit too young to realize about Santa, etc. but once they woke up they got right down to business, ripping off paper and looking for the next present.
> 
> I stayed until the last present was toast, then I came home. After all the hubbub at my daughter's house, coming home to a cold, quiet house seemed a bit . . . well, not really sad, but maybe anticlimactic? Misty was very welcoming, and once I got the fire going in the woodstove, it was more comfortable and inviting. And now there's all of you! I'm surprised to see so many members online today.




I'm so glad you went!! It is Christmas after all.


----------



## Momof4

Merry Christmas Cold Dark Room!!
Finished round one and now waiting for my grand baby. I can't wait to see him open gifts this year. 

Made a delicious French toast bake!! First time with this recipe.


----------



## Momof4

Sorry you're not well John
I heard drinking bitters with ginger ale helps a lot!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Merry Christmas Cold Dark Room!!
> Finished round one and now waiting for my grand baby. I can't wait to see him open gifts this year.
> 
> Made a delicious French toast bake!! First time with this recipe.
> View attachment 195658


Yummy! Can you pm me the recipe?


----------



## johnandjade

i have managed to keep the beans in, being brave and drinking milk now. jade text, be home soon so i need to shake this off! 


enjoy the rest of the day everyone


----------



## Killerrookie

Last sneak peek!!! Be posting about the build later today or tomorrow! 
It's pretty much done. These pics were taken before I placed the glass in. 




Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i have managed to keep the beans in, being brave and drinking milk now. jade text, be home soon so i need to shake this off!
> 
> 
> enjoy the rest of the day everyone


Glad to hear things are settling. Take it easy tonight


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Merry Christmas Cold Dark Room!!
> Finished round one and now waiting for my grand baby. I can't wait to see him open gifts this year.
> 
> Made a delicious French toast bake!! First time with this recipe.
> View attachment 195658


YUMMM!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @johnandjade I do hope you're feeling better soon. That's miserable at Christmas.
> 
> We've finished our dinner and are heading for blobbing out in front of the tv


We eat dinner late, so not yet.
But TV is wifey's Christmas feel good stuff and my Doctor Who.
Hopefully I'll get the chance to watch the new animated reconstruction of the first Patrick Troughton story, "The Power of the Daleks" later. 
But "White Christmas" and things for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And special birthday wishes to @meech008
> 
> Hope you're having a special day x


Indeed
Michelle, we love you and miss you. 
Hope your life is good right now, and one day you'll return to your friends here.
@meech008


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Merry Christmas Cold Dark Room!!
> Finished round one and now waiting for my grand baby. I can't wait to see him open gifts this year.
> 
> Made a delicious French toast bake!! First time with this recipe.
> View attachment 195658


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Merry Christmas, Kathy.
Recipe, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yummy! Can you pm me the recipe?


Christmas snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have managed to keep the beans in, being brave and drinking milk now. jade text, be home soon so i need to shake this off!
> 
> 
> enjoy the rest of the day everyone


You, too, tiger.
Lots of love your way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Last sneak peek!!! Be posting about the build later today or tomorrow!
> It's pretty much done. These pics were taken before I placed the glass in.
> View attachment 195661
> 
> View attachment 195662
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


And to you, Austin.
Most marvelous Christmas gift for a lucky tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Merry Christmas, Craig.
@Anyfoot 
Hope you're having a smashing day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And @deadheadvet 
Merry Christmas and thanks for what you do on here.
My armadillos and hedgehogs are singing you a carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Ciri 
Merry , merry Christmas to you and yours! 
Our One-Legged Pirate is a fan of yours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@mike taylor 
Merry Christmas mate.
Hope you're having a good one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@cmac3 
Merry, happy , Christmas! 
Hello, Craig, hope you're having a fun day.


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Craig.
> @Anyfoot
> Hope you're having a smashing day.


 Cheers Adam, same to you. 
14°c today, bet you don't remember Christmas day being that warm over here. Will we ever get a white Xmas again, sure hope so. It's not normal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@leigti 
Merry Christmas, Tina.
Hoping you're having a special time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Cheers Adam, same to you.
> 14°c today, bet you don't remember Christmas day being that warm over here. Will we ever get a white Xmas again, sure hope so. It's not normal.


Better than us ! 
We're only 10 degrees right now. 
I'll go skiing next month, nearby, but no White Christmas here.


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Craig.
> @Anyfoot
> Hope you're having a smashing day.


Looks like you used to be a fan of rentaghost with that avatar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Looks like you used to be a fan of rentaghost with that avatar.


Ha ha! 
But it's Panto! 
(and the two guys played a rubbish Doctor Who monster as well. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Politics.
Religion.
Naughty bits of the anatomy. 
Sorry, @Jacqui 
Just trying to lure you into The Cold Dark Room.
Merry Christmas (again)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@kirsty Johnston 
Merry, merry Christmas my lovely friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All of you.
What on earth are you doing in here on Christmas Day ? 
Get a life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@BILBO-03 
Merry Christmas! 
Seen you about some.
Hope to see more. 
My jellyfish are fond of you!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All of you.
> What on earth are you doing in here on Christmas Day ?
> Get a life.


Punching buttons on my iphone is about all I have energy for after Christmas dinner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linda ?
Ah, answered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Eric Phillips 
Merry Christmas.
Not seen you in here for a bit, bit hope you're having a marvelous hols.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Hope the Bub's flowing free! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## johnandjade

jade came home and had a kip on the sofa, i slept on the floor! 2225, she's nipped out to see her friend next door. finally i'm almost all better 

jades mum was kind enough to send me a plate



i have just eaten half, rest for breakfast.


----------



## johnandjade

i committed a sin!! didn't feel right eating a christmas dinner without a beer... i ended up POURING IT DOWN THE SINK!! :O


----------



## Ciri

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Ciri
> Merry , merry Christmas to you and yours!
> Our One-Legged Pirate is a fan of yours.


 Thank you – we are fans of yours as well! Merry Christmas


----------



## johnandjade

Ciri said:


> Thank you – we are fans of yours as well! Merry Christmas




merry christmas, hope you have had a cracker


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Yummy! Can you pm me the recipe?



Of course!! Super easy! The tip is after you cube the bread, let it sit out for a day and dry out. 

Can I do it later tonight?


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Of course!! Super easy! The tip is after you cube the bread, let it sit out for a day and dry out.
> 
> Can I do it later tonight?



merry christmas!! hope you have had a great day


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Last sneak peek!!! Be posting about the build later today or tomorrow!
> It's pretty much done. These pics were taken before I placed the glass in.
> View attachment 195661
> 
> View attachment 195662
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!



Nicely done Austin!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Do you have Ed's email?


[email protected]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Hope the Bub's flowing free!
> Merry Christmas!


Thank you and I hope you had a very merry Christmas ! God bless you and your family!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade came home and had a kip on the sofa, i slept on the floor! 2225, she's nipped out to see her friend next door. finally i'm almost all better
> 
> jades mum was kind enough to send me a plate
> View attachment 195670
> 
> 
> i have just eaten half, rest for breakfast.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
result! 
happy Christmas dinner, mate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i committed a sin!! didn't feel right eating a christmas dinner without a beer... i ended up POURING IT DOWN THE SINK!! :O


----------



## Lyn W

Taken nephew home and he's left his laptop - way hay!!
Happy Boxing Day! ( a few hours ahead of most of you I know but hope yours is happy when you get there too.
I am going to celebrate it by watching all of the Rocky Films.

Hope everyone's lunch has gone well and that Santa brought you all something special - or useful!
My Xmas lunch was edible and my nephew had seconds so it can't have been that bad, I just hope the turkey was cooked well enough after the oven bit of my combi microwave packed in and had to relocate to the gas oven. It's not come back to haunt us yet!

Talking of which hope you're feeling better John.

On a more serious note just logged on to terrible news that George Michael has died - that's 2 musicians in a couple of days with Rick Parfitt of Status Quo leaving us too. What a terrible year it has been for losing celebs. So RIP George and Rick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ciri said:


> Thank you – we are fans of yours as well! Merry Christmas


Bless you! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> [email protected]


Done.
Hope you will forgive me.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you and I hope you had a very merry Christmas ! God bless you and your family!


You too, Grandpa. 
I meant Bud, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Taken nephew home and he's left his laptop - way hay!!
> Happy Boxing Day! ( a few hours ahead of most of you I know but hope yours is happy when you get there too.
> I am going to celebrate it by watching all of the Rocky Films.
> 
> Hope everyone's lunch has gone well and that Santa brought you all something special - or useful!
> My Xmas lunch was edible and my nephew had seconds so it can't have been that bad, I just hope the turkey was cooked well enough after the oven bit of my combi microwave packed in and had to relocate to the gas oven. It's not come back to haunt us yet!
> 
> Talking of which hope you're feeling better John.
> 
> On a more serious note just logged on to terrible news that George Michael has died that's 2 musicians in a couple of days with Rick Parfitt of Status Quo leaving us too. What a terrible year it has been for losing celebs. So RIP George and Rick.


Glad you had an edible Christmas. 
Hope Santa was kind to you, too. 
And thanks for the good news.
RIP.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had an edible Christmas.
> Hope Santa was kind to you, too.
> And thanks for the good news.
> RIP.


Hi Adam how are things in Glocca Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam how are things in Glocca Morocco?


Beautiful.
Even better hearing from you. 
A great day and many more to come. 
Tidgy's just opened her stocking and all is right with the world.
Couldn't be better.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful.
> Even better hearing from you.
> A great day and many more to come.
> Tidgy's just opened her stocking and all is right with the world.
> Couldn't be better.


Glad to hear it.
There are so many posts from the last month or so catch up with it'll take me ages - can't see me managing it before I have to hand laptop back - will try though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Glad to hear it.
> There are so many posts from the last month or so catch up with it'll take me ages - can't see me managing it before I have to hand laptop back - will try though!


Try to see the TORTOISE openings, but otherwise it's just the usual gibberish from good friends and my nonsense. 
Good luck! 
So good to have you back.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try to see the TORTOISE openings, but otherwise it's just the usual gibberish from good friends and my nonsense.
> Good luck!
> So good to have you back.


Thank you - sadly only here briefly though until I replace my laptop - maybe I'll get a bargain in the sales.
I've missed popping in and finding out what you are all up to.
Its been a really hectic Christmas holiday for me - been busy womblyn about - recycled the schools 12 foot xmas tree to a very grateful family. It would be so much easier if we bought a smaller more manageable tree.
It's usually thrown out before xmas and such a waste.
People should realise a Christmas tree is for life not just for Christmas - ok maybe I've got that bit wrong but it should at least be used for Xmas!
Do you have a real tree this year?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Inside the bubble wrap was:
> Another box!
> No, not really, it was this quite wonderful and lovely thing!
> 
> View attachment 195553
> 
> and
> View attachment 195555
> 
> WOW!
> How perfect!
> And i'm having a tea party on Boxing Day with my Moroccan friends (including Zacariah. )
> So brilliant, thank you Noel.


How lovely! I had some tortoise socks from my sister - wonder if I'll walk more slowly when I'm wearing them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you - sadly only here briefly though until I replace my laptop - maybe I'll get a bargain in the sales.
> I've missed popping in and finding out what you are all up to.
> Its been a really hectic Christmas holiday for me - been busy womblyn about - recycled the schools 12 foot xmas tree to a very grateful family. It would be so much easier if we bought a smaller more manageable tree.
> It's usually thrown out before xmas and such a waste.
> People should realise a Christmas tree is for life not just for Christmas - ok maybe I've got that bit wrong but it should at least be used for Xmas!
> Do you have a real tree this year?


Nope; our old artificial job, the assembly is posted in there somewhere. 
So good you're still Womblyn. 
You don't know how good it is to chat with you again.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> pressies for the parents
> View attachment 195544


Love these books I've just given my sister 'The People Who Live Next Door' - she has problems with her neighbours too!!
One of my nephews has just had a big promotion so gave him 'The Meeting' and 'The Sickie'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope; our old artificial job, the assembly is posted in there somewhere.
> So good you're still Womblyn.
> You don't know how good it is to chat with you again.


You too - I miss general silliness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Love these books I've just given my sister 'The People Who Live Next Door' - she has problems with her neighbours too!!
> One of my nephews has just had a big promotion so gave him 'The Meeting' and 'The Sickie'


I got "The Zombie Apocalpyse " today !
Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got "The Zombie Apocalpyse " today !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


They've started doing the Famous Five Books too.
I gave a friend ' Five give up the Booze' for her birthday.
The I Spy books and Haynes manuals have also been given the same treatment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They've started doing the Famous Five Books too.
> I gave a friend ' Five give up the Booze' for her birthday.
> The Eye Spy books and Haynes manuals have also been given the same treatment.


Not got those , yet.
But i'm sure my friend Amazon will oblige soon.
There's one about The Famous Five on Brexit Island that sounds fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not got those , yet.
> But i'm sure my friend Amazon will oblige soon.
> There's one about The Famous Five on Brexit Island that sounds fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 195681


Yep, must get 'em, but the Ladydirds are great.
Got about 10 
Don't give computer back to nephew , please.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, must get 'em, but the Ladydirds are great.
> Got about 10
> Don't give computer back to nephew , please.


He's coming back for bubble and squeak tomorrow - I could hide it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> He's coming back for bubble and squeak tomorrow - I could hide it.


Yep.
Say the Meerkats had it.
He'll understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You too - I miss general silliness.


Oh, and by the way.
Silly ?
Us ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and by the way.
> Silly ?
> Us ?


Definitely - I'm very glad to say.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Bea - Merry Christmas to you!
Hope you're having a lovely day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Definitely - I'm very glad to say.


Hmmmmmmmm.
I always thought i was very wise, profound and serious. 
Amazon have those Famous 5 books for 3 quid each! 
Bargain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea - Merry Christmas to you!
> Hope you're having a lovely day.


Indeed, Bea, hope it's terrific! 
(Lyn, it's Bea that's silly, not me)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> I always thought i was very wise, profound and serious.
> Amazon have those Famous 5 books for 3 quid each!
> Bargain!


Well of course you are Adam - in a silly sort of way!
Tesco and WH Smiths are doing 2 for 1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today's episode was "Invasion", first of 6 of the Dinosaur Invasion.
Absolutely brilliant until the rubber dinosaur at the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well of course you are Adam - in a silly sort of way!
> Tesco and WH Smiths are doing 2 for 1.


I am Adam in all sorts of ways. 
Tesco and Smiths aren't much help to me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today's episode was "Invasion", first of 6 of the Dinosaur Invasion.
> Absolutely brilliant until the rubber dinosaur at the end.


I watched the Dr Who Xmas special today Dr Mysterio - nephews a fan.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am Adam in all sorts of ways.
> Tesco and Smiths aren't much help to me.


No suppose not....about time they expanded and opened a few new branches.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, Bea, hope it's terrific!
> (Lyn, it's Bea that's silly, not me)


I love all silliness and so glad there are so many like minded people here.
I have to go to bed now - just had a delicious brandy and babycham and feeling quite sleepy.
Will try to pop in again tomorrow before my nephew arrives.
But for now Nos da Adam, and Bea if you are still here.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I watched the Dr Who Xmas special today Dr Mysterio - nephews a fan.


Did you enjoy it ?
I get to watch it tomorrow.
So no spoilers


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you enjoy it ?
> I get to watch it tomorrow.
> So no spoilers


Ok so I won't tell you about the Doctor as Widow Twanky in panto........oops sorry!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love all silliness and so glad there are so many like minded people here.
> I have to go to bed now - just had a delicious brandy and babycham and feeling quite sleepy.
> Will try to pop in again tomorrow before my nephew arrives.
> But for now Nos da Adam, and Bea if you are still here.
> Sleep well.


Lovely chatting.
Nos da.
Hopefully, nephew will decide he doesn't need his computer.
I still think Bea and Linda and John and Ed and Bee and Linda and Noel and Yvonne and Grandpa and Lena and Austin and Kathy and Gillian and all the others are silly .
Not me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big fight with wifey.
Can't understand what i've done or not done.
Ruined my perfect day.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big fight with wifey.
> Can't understand what i've done or not done.
> Ruined my perfect day.


Welcome to married life !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Welcome to married life !


Don't I know it.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't I know it.


That's why I have 3 ex wives , one wife , and 23 leopard torts !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

And 2x 30 packs of Bud !


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big fight with wifey.
> Can't understand what i've done or not done.
> Ruined my perfect day.




So sorry!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's why I have 3 ex wives , one wife , and 23 leopard torts !


And why I have 23 ex girlfriends, 3 ex Buds and a Greek. 
And a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> So sorry!!


No worries, all friends again now!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And why I have 23 ex girlfriends, 3 ex Buds and a Greek.
> And a partridge in a pear tree.


Re fill the Buds , stay away from girlfriends ( a chance of marriage) and get more torts !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Re fill the Buds , stay away from girlfriends ( a chance of marriage) and get more torts !!!


Sound advice, oh wise one! 
Cheers!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sound advice, oh wise one!
> Cheers!


Thank you ! Have a Bud on me ! And keep smiling!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you ! Have a Bud on me ! And keep smiling!


 I shall, my friend.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Happy Boxing Day to those of you in the UK. Is it a bank holiday? 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I'm happy to have survived mine  Lots of food to consume in the next few days and no extended family until New Years - all's well that ends well. (Yes, husband _has_ compared me to Ebenezer Scrooge).


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 195681


I guess they had to go gluten-free twice. Or was it in two parts?  I would understand either way. 
Hi Lyn! Nice to have you back!!!


----------



## Kristoff

And...


Happy Birthday, Noel! High five!  @AZtortMom


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big fight with wifey.
> Can't understand what i've done or not done.
> Ruined my perfect day.


Always *apologize first, ask questions later*. Doh! (Something silly husband should have done too last night. On the other hand, he brewed me a great cup of tea, so we're friends again as well)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to @AZtortMom 

Noël I hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Happy Boxing Day to those of you in the UK. Is it a bank holiday?


Yes we have a public holiday today... and another tomorrow because Christmas Day was on Sunday. It makes for a rather lovely 4 day weekend 



> Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I'm happy to have survived mine  Lots of food to consume in the next few days and no extended family until New Years - all's well that ends well. (Yes, husband _has_ compared me to Ebenezer Scrooge).


We have the extended family tomorrow... it has the potential for tension :/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Taken nephew home and he's left his laptop - way hay!!
> Happy Boxing Day! ( a few hours ahead of most of you I know but hope yours is happy when you get there too.
> I am going to celebrate it by watching all of the Rocky Films.
> 
> Hope everyone's lunch has gone well and that Santa brought you all something special - or useful!
> My Xmas lunch was edible and my nephew had seconds so it can't have been that bad, I just hope the turkey was cooked well enough after the oven bit of my combi microwave packed in and had to relocate to the gas oven. It's not come back to haunt us yet!
> 
> Talking of which hope you're feeling better John.
> 
> On a more serious note just logged on to terrible news that George Michael has died - that's 2 musicians in a couple of days with Rick Parfitt of Status Quo leaving us too. What a terrible year it has been for losing celebs. So RIP George and Rick.





miss womblyn!!!!    

i'm a lot better thanks. so glad to hear from you


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big fight with wifey.
> Can't understand what i've done or not done.
> Ruined my perfect day.




oh no


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! happy boxing day, and happy birthday to mom!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Yes we have a public holiday today... and another tomorrow because Christmas Day was on Sunday. It makes for a rather lovely 4 day weekend
> 
> 
> We have the extended family tomorrow... it has the potential for tension :/


Good morning, Linda! Enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all! happy boxing day, and happy birthday to mom!


Good morning, John! Loved your pictures with your family.


----------



## Kristoff

Just received a couple of Boxing Day cards! Whichever part of the UK postal service this was, it works beautifully! Thank you, Linda! @JoesMum Thank you, John! @johnandjade xxx


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 195696
> Just received a couple of Boxing Day cards! Whichever part of the UK postal service this was, it works beautifully! Thank you, Linda! @JoesMum Thank you, John! @johnandjade xxx


Sorry mine wasn't hand written. I got them printed online and there was a send direct option. If I had it sent to me and then posted it on when I got back from Mum's you'd have received it in the middle of next month!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sorry mine wasn't hand written. I got them printed online and there was a send direct option. If I had it sent to me and then posted it on when I got back from Mum's you'd have received it in the middle of next month!


I joined late, not your fault. I loved the personal touch to the photos! Joe is such a big boy. <3
I do hope roommates will receive my cards too. Soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I joined late, not your fault. I loved the personal touch to the photos! Joe is such a big boy. <3



He's a great example of smaller species that actually still get pretty big. He weighs 3.25kg ... not exactly tiny. They don't stay small forever. He hasn't grown for at least 15 years though, so I think he's full size now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates
Happy Boxing Day
Thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Happy Boxing Day to those of you in the UK. Is it a bank holiday?
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I'm happy to have survived mine  Lots of food to consume in the next few days and no extended family until New Years - all's well that ends well. (Yes, husband _has_ compared me to Ebenezer Scrooge).


Happy Boxing Day, Lena! 
My Christmas hols continues til the 19th of Jan, so lots of partying to be done here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And...
> View attachment 195689
> 
> Happy Birthday, Noel! High five!  @AZtortMom


That's so cool.
As a cucumber, obviously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 195690


And A Happy Boxing Day to you, Grandpa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Always *apologize first, ask questions later*. Doh! (Something silly husband should have done too last night. On the other hand, he brewed me a great cup of tea, so we're friends again as well)


All good today.
Love my wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes we have a public holiday today... and another tomorrow because Christmas Day was on Sunday. It makes for a rather lovely 4 day weekend
> 
> 
> We have the extended family tomorrow... it has the potential for tension :/


Happy Boxing Day, Linda.
Having no family avoids most of these confrontations.
But we miss them terribly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh no


All good today! 
Tidgy happy, too. 
Happy Boxing Day my friend.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 195696
> Just received a couple of Boxing Day cards! Whichever part of the UK postal service this was, it works beautifully! Thank you, Linda! @JoesMum Thank you, John! @johnandjade xxx




wayhay.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> Happy Boxing Day
> Thank you for the birthday wishes




happy birthday mom!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good today!
> Tidgy happy, too.
> Happy Boxing Day my friend.




glad to hear.


----------



## johnandjade

off out with jades mum for lunch to say sorry i missed yesterday


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday mom!!!


Morning John
High 5!
Thank you
I'm glad you are feeling better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> Happy Boxing Day
> Thank you for the birthday wishes


Happy Boxing Birthday, Noel! 
Knock 'em out!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Boxing Birthday, Noel!
> Knock 'em out!


Thanks Adam
Morning Adam


----------



## johnandjade

tada


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off out with jades mum for lunch to say sorry i missed yesterday


Enjoy! 
Love to Jade and her mummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tada
> View attachment 195700


Looking good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My Moroccan friends are coming for a party, shortly.
Just had my neighbour's little boy come and have a chocolate (or two) off the tree and photos taken next to it
Shared culture and tolerance.
Beautiful.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Politics.
> Religion.
> Naughty bits of the anatomy.
> Sorry, @Jacqui
> Just trying to lure you into The Cold Dark Room.
> Merry Christmas (again)


You crack me up, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> tada
> View attachment 195700


Perfect fit!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> wayhay.


And now, because daddy always told me to finish what I started, I'm off to finish last night's bottle of wine. Perfect choice of a card, John!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea - Merry Christmas to you!
> Hope you're having a lovely day.


Thank you, Lyn! Had very nice, peaceful day!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big fight with wifey.
> Can't understand what i've done or not done.
> Ruined my perfect day.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> And...
> View attachment 195689
> 
> Happy Birthday, Noel! High five!  @AZtortMom


FABULOUS!!!!!!
I think i know that species: Testudo cucumis.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> FABULOUS!!!!!!
> I think i know that species: Testudo cucumis.


Tried to soak her, she totally fell apart! 
Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> tada
> View attachment 195700


TERRIFIC!!!!
I didn't realize the shirt was an actual portrait of you until just now!


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NOEEEEEELLLL!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NOEEEEEELLLL!!!!!


Thank you Miss Bea


----------



## AZtortMom

The epic Thank you


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Killerrookie

Good afternoon!! 
Getting the final stuff to finish my tortoise enclosure! So excited!!


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Getting the final stuff to finish my tortoise enclosure! So excited!!
> View attachment 195710


Just checking. That Miracle Gro stuff doesn't have added fertilisers does it? You need plain coir. No additives whether organic or otherwise.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Just checking. That Miracle Gro stuff doesn't have added fertilisers does it? You need plain coir. No additives whether organic or otherwise.


I checked the back and it had nothing harmful in it. All the other bags I've seen had fertilizer and pesticides. This one had none of that and I read over and over on the back of what it had.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Moroccan friends are coming for a party, shortly.
> Just had my neighbour's little boy come and have a chocolate (or two) off the tree and photos taken next to it
> Shared culture and tolerance.
> Beautiful.




brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> And now, because daddy always told me to finish what I started, I'm off to finish last night's bottle of wine. Perfect choice of a card, John!




yahhhoo


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> TERRIFIC!!!!
> I didn't realize the shirt was an actual portrait of you until just now!




took great pleasure in showing it off . thank you so much! jade says fankoo for her jingle bells! she had them on yesterday  

.... and she really is trying to pinch the hat!!


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Getting the final stuff to finish my tortoise enclosure! So excited!!
> View attachment 195710



yasss!!!!lucky tort . lots of pictures please


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just checking. That Miracle Gro stuff doesn't have added fertilisers does it? You need plain coir. No additives whether organic or otherwise.




amazon is brilliant for it here


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I joined late, not your fault. I loved the personal touch to the photos! Joe is such a big boy. <3
> I do hope roommates will receive my cards too. Soon.




Mine should be arriving soon too!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Getting the final stuff to finish my tortoise enclosure! So excited!!
> View attachment 195710




Austin did you see the pathway bark? It's much better.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Austin did you see the pathway bark? It's much better.


I sadly didn't


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me, work tomorrow at base alone:/. 

fido was surfing again today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me, work tomorrow at base alone:/.
> 
> fido was surfing again today
> View attachment 195721


Sleep well John. Daughter had a very tedious shift at the filling station today. There was nobody about at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You crack me up, Adam!


Didn't work, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> FABULOUS!!!!!!
> I think i know that species: Testudo cucumis.


Indeed, as a taxonomist I can confirm that this is correct


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Tried to soak her, she totally fell apart!
> Good morning, Bea!


Bad tortoise mum! 
It has been said many times in here, that baked beans, or alphabetti spaghetti are necessary for good tortoise growth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Getting the final stuff to finish my tortoise enclosure! So excited!!
> View attachment 195710


Goodness, Austin! 
We all know you love your torts , but hope you had a Christmas as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I checked the back and it had nothing harmful in it. All the other bags I've seen had fertilizer and pesticides. This one had none of that and I read over and over on the back of what it had.


Think tis fine, mate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant


Just finished my party.
Marvelous. 
Good time had by all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me, work tomorrow at base alone:/.
> 
> fido was surfing again today
> View attachment 195721


I just think this is the most beautiful thing.
What happens in their little heads.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well John. Daughter had a very tedious shift at the filling station today. There was nobody about at all.


I can imagine.
Good .
petrol is evil.
Another day.
Merry Boxing Day.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, my friend Anita and her hubby will be flying back home tomorrow (27th). She's run out of the international data plan she purchased, but was able to relay on a lovely story. 
She and hubby have BOTH been horribly sick with colds the whole week they've been there, but have soldiered on as best they could. Her hubby has asthma, and both were much more out of breath than usual due to their colds. On one walking tour they couldn't keep up and got left behind. Even though the guide was aware they weren't keeping up, he was anxious to get the group to see the changing of the guard. My friends hailed a cab for the 2 blocks to catch up with the group. The cabbie refused to charge them for the ride.
But they gave him a nice tip.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> merry christmas!! hope you have had a great day



Here you guys go!! I used a really nice loaf of sourdough. Make sure you cube it and let dry out a bit.
We poured the egg mixture over the top the night before. 
We had leftovers this morning! 

French Toast Bake
http://pin.it/JjQob31


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, my friend Anita and her hubby will be flying back home tomorrow (27th). She's run out of the international data plan she purchased, but was able to relay on a lovely story.
> She and hubby have BOTH been horribly sick with colds the whole week they've been there, but have soldiered on as best they could. Her hubby has asthma, and both were much more out of breath than usual due to their colds. On one walking tour they couldn't keep up and got left behind. Even though the guide was aware they weren't keeping up, he was anxious to get the group to see the changing of the guard. My friends hailed a cab for the 2 blocks to catch up with the group. The cabbie refused to charge them for the ride.
> But they gave him a nice tip.


How wonderful! 
London cabs are usually the most expensive part of a visit. 
When you go, Bea, use the Tube, cheaper and easier in the main.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How wonderful!
> London cabs are usually the most expensive part of a visit.
> When you go, Bea, use the Tube, cheaper and easier in the main.


Will do!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

I have officially finished the enclosure!!! All I have to do now is build a box to plant a massive box of weeds and grasses! 
Tomorrow I'll post all the details and pics of the enclosure.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Boxing Day!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang! heeeeerrrrssss johnny!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang! heeeeerrrrssss johnny!!


Good morning, Johnny!  How are you today?


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Johnny!  How are you today?




morning lena! i'm just heading to work. 

how are you today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone




morning mom! how was your bday??


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning to the early risers club 

It's frosty here today.

We're having a quiet coffee before preparing for the arrival of the in-laws. JoesDad's parents are being brought here by his brother and his partner and for the day. I just have my fingers crossed for good behaviour from the oldest generation; it's far from guaranteed. Daughter is back at work this afternoon, so I have an excuse to escape for a while to take her


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning mom! how was your bday??


Morning John
My birthday was splendid
Thanks for asking


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to the early risers club
> 
> It's frosty here today.
> 
> We're having a quiet coffee before preparing for the arrival of the in-laws. JoesDad's parents are being brought here by his brother and his partner and for the day. I just have my fingers crossed for good behaviour from the oldest generation; it's far from guaranteed. Daughter is back at work this afternoon, so I have an excuse to escape for a while to take her




morning mum, good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> My birthday was splendid
> Thanks for asking




glad to hear


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear


Are you feeling better?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> morning lena! i'm just heading to work.
> 
> how are you today?


Going easy on the spirits. Fine otherwise 

Hope your work day passes quickly.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to the early risers club
> 
> It's frosty here today.
> 
> We're having a quiet coffee before preparing for the arrival of the in-laws. JoesDad's parents are being brought here by his brother and his partner and for the day. I just have my fingers crossed for good behaviour from the oldest generation; it's far from guaranteed. Daughter is back at work this afternoon, so I have an excuse to escape for a while to take her


Hmm, I can foresee lots of smiling and nodding in your near future. Good luck today, Linda!  Please feel free to thank them from us for Joe.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> My birthday was splendid
> Thanks for asking


Good morning, hardworking Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, hardworking Noel!


Morning Lena
Indeed


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Are you feeling better?




i am thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter baked a yule log


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Daughter baked a yule log
> View attachment 195745


Holly impressed.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Holly impressed.







lena, i was given this by a turkish sales man, any ideas?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Daughter baked a yule log
> View attachment 195745


Ooh!!!  Looks DELICIOUS!!! I'll have a slice, please!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Holly impressed.


Ha ha!


----------



## johnandjade

1345.. just about to call my boss see if i can go home. work all done, damm i'm good


----------



## johnandjade

result!!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195753
> 
> 
> lena, i was given this by a turkish sales man, any ideas?


A quick search tells me it's some kind of a sect. Will let you know if I learn more. Just in case, don't give them money


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> A quick search tells me it's some kind of a sect. Will let you know if I learn more. Just in case, don't give them money




understood! 

he said he was obliged to hand them out.. nice chap right enough, just hope i'm not getting hunted for a cult lol


----------



## johnandjade

had a quick look, i think it's titled 'the book of knowledge' , looks like a biblical book. 
he added in a letter,



he had taken the time, i should take the time to read even though i am not religious.


----------



## johnandjade

£10 into the puggy,



£30 out!! and the bar staff gave me a free pint!!! 

not a bad day


----------



## johnandjade

really tempted to stay, but im homeward bound! few messages (groceries) to pick up and a taxi cab home. i must remember to post pictures of my pressies, i got some good stuff


----------



## Moozillion

I've been developing a cold over the last couple of days and feeling pretty tired and yucky today.
If I'm in much, I'll likely just lurk.


----------



## Killerrookie

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/My-first-build!!!.149850/
Here you guys go.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I've been developing a cold over the last couple of days and feeling pretty tired and yucky today.
> If I'm in much, I'll likely just lurk.


Get well, Bea! 
A bit quiet in here today, isn't it? I guess Christmas isn't over yet for several of us.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> I've been developing a cold over the last couple of days and feeling pretty tired and yucky today.
> If I'm in much, I'll likely just lurk.





Soon !


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> had a quick look, i think it's titled 'the book of knowledge' , looks like a biblical book.
> he added in a letter,
> View attachment 195756
> 
> 
> he had taken the time, i should take the time to read even though i am not religious.


Once we were in New York for husband's conference. In the evening we went out looking for a Cuban place that served fantastic mojitos. En route a friend dragged us into the premises of a certain cult - out of curiosity. It was the longest hour of my life. We stayed to watch a promotional "film" and then a woman who looked very out-of-this-world (not in a good way) tried to get us into buying some of the cult's books. Not a great experience, as you can imagine. To make it worse, by the time we got out, the Cuban place was closed! That friend still owes me a mojito. Or five. It would take a lot to wash away the memory of that evening.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Get well, Bea!
> A bit quiet in here today, isn't it? I guess Christmas isn't over yet for several of us.


Thank you, Lena!


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 195791
> 
> Soon !


Thank you, Gramps!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Gramps!


Your welcome . But you hurry up and get better !


----------



## JoesMum

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly Bea. Daughter has gone down with a cold today too 

The in-laws were on their best behaviour for a change and have just left. We can relax now


----------



## AZtortMom

It is indeed quiet in here today


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes it is


----------



## ZEROPILOT

...Missing everything.
Happy Birthday Noel.
Hello, Lyn!


----------



## Killerrookie

Wonder where Adam disappeared too.


----------



## Yvonne G

This one's for Adam. Looks like the camel got the joke too:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
I go back to work...and my computer a week from Wednesday.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Yes you are right Adam with your objections in Star Trek. But James T. Kirk and the other crew had been the heros of my childhood.... That`s because I like them, but your concers are really right.
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen
> I am very glad you received my card and loved the "German words" Should I translate my written in English?
> I think I rember what I wrote.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT
> A pic just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> The ones without shoes are going every path with us.
> The ones without money give us all the things that are inexpensive.
> They never promise something and they never disappoint us.
> They own nothing but giving us more as most people could.
> 
> Sabine


Im very late, but that is beautiful, thank you ❤


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This one's for Adam. Looks like the camel got the joke too:



Lol!!
Our friends church had two camels for their live nativity scene. It was cool seeing them in the parking lot as I drove down the street.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! sorry to see your not well moozs


----------



## johnandjade

i read the first chapter of the book i was given... at first it seamed like an union of islam and christianity... then it sounded like scientoligy. definitely not for me, but i shall be asking about it today as i'm curious about in insiders outlook on in.


----------



## johnandjade

being good and walking to work, need to get back into the habit!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> being good and walking to work, need to get back into the habit!


Good morning John. Good morning all. 

Another frosty start here. Brrrrr!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> Another frosty start here. Brrrrr!




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

that's me a body down at work already:/ 

oh well...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> that's me a body down at work already:/
> 
> oh well...


Bad case of skive-alitis?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning all


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, early birds! Very gray today. It's either the weather or all the scotch last night that's stopping my brain from waking up.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Lena


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies! 

another guy never showed, 1 in out of 3 !


----------



## johnandjade

call from another branch, 4 guys down lol


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> another guy never showed, 1 in out of 3 !


Good Morning John
Sounds like a fun filled day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow.


"Ow" ?????
Oh, DEAR!!! 

Are you  alright, Adam?????

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Moozillion

It looks like my cold is just a cold, NOT the flu, thank goodness!!!  Since both hubby and I have asthma, we are considered "high risk" for any cases of the flu either worsening our asthma or progressing to pneumonia. I ALWAYS get the flu shot, but never got around to it this year...Oops!!!  Once I have fully recovered from my cold, I'll trot over and get my flu shot.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> It looks like my cold is just a cold, NOT the flu, thank goodness!!!  Since both hubby and I have asthma, we are considered "high risk" for any cases of the flu either worsening our asthma or progressing to pneumonia. I ALWAYS get the flu shot, but never got around to it this year...Oops!!!  Once I have fully recovered from my cold, I'll trot over and get my flu shot.


Glad to hear it's not decided to be flu. I hope your cold clears quickly


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Glad to hear it's not decided to be flu. I hope your cold clears quickly


Thanks bunches! 
I'm still very sneezy and snotty, but energy is much better!


----------



## johnandjade

survived the day, lets see what tomorrow brings:/ 
40 cars i washed myself today!


----------



## johnandjade

and tomorrow looking just as fun, one lad a definite no show, the other i said come in i'll give him a half day. (we'll see)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> survived the day, lets see what tomorrow brings:/
> 40 cars i washed myself today!


Are you ready to do my car or drink a Bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Are you ready to do my car or drink a Bud ?




both. 

just heading for a beer just now


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> survived the day, lets see what tomorrow brings:/
> 40 cars i washed myself today!


 WOWWW!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WOWWW!!!!




tartan spartan . be more tomorrow probably. 

hope you're on the mend


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> survived the day, lets see what tomorrow brings:/
> 40 cars i washed myself today!


Can we nominate you for Employee of the Year somewhere?


----------



## Kristoff

An early good night from me, roommates. No scotch for me for a couple of days.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Can we nominate you for Employee of the Year somewhere?




smeggin should be!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> An early good night from me, roommates. No scotch for me for a couple of days.




nos da! until tomorrow ma'am


----------



## TammyJ

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Subtle lighting
> View attachment 195433


Wow - I almost missed it!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> tartan spartan . be more tomorrow probably.
> 
> hope you're on the mend


I am, thank you, John. My energy is coming back, but I'm still very sneezy, so DO stand back: they may strike without warning!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

TammyJ said:


> Wow - I almost missed it!




because it's subtle


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I am, thank you, John. My energy is coming back, but I'm still very sneezy, so DO stand back: they may strike without warning!!!!




'sneezy when you know how


----------



## johnandjade

ich trinking appflezaft


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ich trinking appflezaft


Du trinkst Apfselsaft. Es ist gut für dir. Kein Bier heute Abend. 

I think I said:
You're drinking apple juice. It's good for you. No beer this evening. 

Or I may have given you directions to my house 

Sabine - sorry for mangling your language with schoolgirl German studied over 35 years ago ! :redface:


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> ich trinking appflezaft


That's not Bud ! I spent 5 years in Germany ! Shame Shame !


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh! News of the engagement of a cousin's daughter has just reached us. We think of her as a niece and her fiancé is lovely. All very exciting


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Ooh! News of the engagement of a cousin's daughter has just reached us. We think of her as a niece and her fiancé is lovely. All very exciting


Congratulations to ALL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Apparently my little mud turtle is a girl, NOT a boy, so I am changing HER name from Jacques to Marie. I hope she's not too confused...


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## Bee62

Hello Bea,
hello John,
hello Noel,

looks like I popped in the right time. Want to have some lessons in German language ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## Bee62

Wer möchte Apfelsaft trinken ?

Who wants to drink applejuice ?


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Apparently my little mud turtle is a girl, NOT a boy, so I am changing HER name from Jacques to Marie. I hope she's not too confused...



I've called "Jacques" by the name "Marie" a few times, and I'm just NOT feeling it.  Will have to try out some other names and see what feels right...


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion 

To give a tortoise her or his name is a very difficult task.  
You need time, time and time. As much time as a tortoise has time

My sullys are named like tanks:
Matilda
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
Leo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2

Valentine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank

Because I think they will behave like a tank when they are adult.....


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> To give a tortoise her or his name is a very difficult task.
> You need time, time and time. As much time as a tortoise has time
> 
> My sullys are named like tanks:
> Matilda
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
> Leo
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> Valentine
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank
> Because I think they will behave like a tank when they are adult.....



Yes! Names are best when they match their personalities!
I am currently leaning towards "Liz"! It's short, cute and sassy- like her!!!


----------



## Bee62

"Liz" sounds nice, is a beautiful name. And you can call her "Lizzy", when you talk to her gently.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I've called "Jacques" by the name "Marie" a few times, and I'm just NOT feeling it.  Will have to try out some other names and see what feels right...



There's no reason it can't stay Jacques. Names don't have to be gender specific.


----------



## Moozillion

I know! There's a very sweet English woman on another thread who has a male tortoise named Lola!!!!! 

It's just ME: I like my pets to have gender specific names.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok, Yvonne. Now you've got me seriously thinking about keeping her name Jacques.
Decisions, decisions!!! 
@Yvonne G


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> To give a tortoise her or his name is a very difficult task.
> You need time, time and time. As much time as a tortoise has time
> 
> My sullys are named like tanks:
> Matilda
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
> Leo
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> Valentine
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank
> Because I think they will behave like a tank when they are adult.....


 
Very cool, cclBee!!! Back when I got my Hermann's tortoise several years ago I also researched the names of tanks to see if one fit her! None did, so she is Elsa Elizabeth.


----------



## Moozillion

My hubby says we should have SUSPECTED she was a female because she acts about salmon the same way I act about chocolate: gobbles it all down and doesn't want to eat anything else!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, all! Zero drinks last night and I'm much better this morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, all! Zero drinks last night and I'm much better this morning.



wayhay!!  morning lena, plans today?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning cold dark room! walking to work again today, wonder what delights today holds.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> wayhay!!  morning lena, plans today?


Morning, John! Some writing + PhD application in the plans. How are you? Hope the others show up today at your workplace


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> To give a tortoise her or his name is a very difficult task.
> You need time, time and time. As much time as a tortoise has time
> 
> My sullys are named like tanks:
> Matilda
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
> Leo
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> 
> Valentine
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank
> 
> Because I think they will behave like a tank when they are adult.....


Haha! That's a cool naming strategy.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I know! There's a very sweet English woman on another thread who has a male tortoise named Lola!!!!!
> 
> It's just ME: I like my pets to have gender specific names.


Couldn't Jacques just be short for Jacqueline? Sort of. 
How are you today, Bea?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Morning, John! Some writing + PhD application in the plans. How are you? Hope the others show up today at your workplace




go you  best of luck! not that you need it, your awesome


----------



## johnandjade

time to get into character, 




OOOHHHRRAHHH!! instant tartan spartan 

bag full of sponges and soap, heat full of fire 

BRING IT ON THURSDAY!!! 

(insert war face)


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I've called "Jacques" by the name "Marie" a few times, and I'm just NOT feeling it.  Will have to try out some other names and see what feels right...


There's a reason @Lyn W's male Leopard is still call Lola. 

Jacques could be a pet form of Jacqueline... I'd stick with it 

EDIT

I'm way behind on this one... caught up with the thread and it seems others agree


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! How are you all today? 

I'm going to have to go to the gym this morning. I need to get some exercise!

This afternoon we're going to see Rogue One.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! How are you all today?
> 
> I'm going to have to go to the gym this morning. I need to get some exercise!
> 
> This afternoon we're going to see Rogue One.


The e-word inside the CDR again!  Just kidding. Way to go, Joe's Mum!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> The e-word inside the CDR again!  Just kidding. Way to go, Joe's Mum!


I know. I didn't mean to swear. But seriously - I just need to stop feeling like a blob! Too many calories in the last week


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wer möchte Apfelsaft trinken ?
> 
> Who wants to drink applejuice ?


Ich möchte drei köfte!  Sorry for that silly Turkish joke (again) but it's forever stuck in my head!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow.


Adam?


----------



## wellington

Hey everyone Good Morning. Well I hope it is still morning for most of you in other countries. It's 3:56 a.m. in Chicago, Illinois, USA. Been up all night, ugh. Can't sleep, meds and coffee, bad sleeping aid LOL. Never been able to joined in this early. Have no clue what time it is for most of you. However, I'm going to assume normal wake up morning hours, for those of you not in the USA, cuz I know that JoesMum is always up way before me, helping to catch/flag those spammers that got by the forum filters
Hope everyone that celebrates the holidays had a great one. Hoping all have a great healthy new year too. 
Oh, there's a little update on the thread I had made a while ago for N2TORTS. For those of you that can, jump over there and send more of whatever it is you do. Vibes, wishes, prayers, etc. Jeff really needs any forum friend or friendly acquaintance support. Please, thank you.


----------



## wellington

Hey, did I beat Adam? Wow, that's a first and probably a last. 
I seen his/your "OW". Please tell me your okay. One member bad off is way more then enough!


----------



## johnandjade

one staff member out of 3 again:/


----------



## JoesMum

wellington said:


> Hey, did I beat Adam? Wow, that's a first and probably a last.
> I seen his/your "OW". Please tell me your okay. One member bad off is way more then enough!


Adam probably got a nose biffing from wifey for some misdemeanour.  Hopefully it's nothing of huge concern

It's 11:10 am here and I am just about to jump under the shower after a much needed session at the gym. 

It's very cold here too - a hard frost on the ground still. 

Sorry you're feeling rough. It's not good when you can't sleep. 

PS I could do with Spam-o-matic, or whatever you use to nuke spammers.  Reporting them is frustrating when I have * evil gleam in eye* all of the powerz on the forum where I'm a mod * evil laugh *


----------



## wellington

JoesMum said:


> Adam probably got a nose biffing from wifey for some misdemeanour.  Hopefully it's nothing of huge concern
> 
> It's 11:10 am here and I am just about to jump under the shower after a much needed session at the gym.
> 
> It's very cold here too - a hard frost on the ground still.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rough. It's not good when you can't sleep.
> 
> PS I could do with Spam-o-matic, or whatever you use to nuke spammers.  Reporting them is frustrating when I have * evil gleam in eye* all of the powerz on the forum where I'm a mod * evil laugh *


Oh, I would thoroughly enjoy hitting that flag/report button, green gleaming eyes and all. LOL
I'm thinking Adam gets and deserves the clunking the wife gives LOL. Most men do, oops, sorry guys. I'm sure your significant other does not see the side of you we see, or you wouldn't get clunked


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Adam probably got a nose biffing from wifey for some misdemeanour.  Hopefully it's nothing of huge concern
> 
> It's 11:10 am here and I am just about to jump under the shower after a much needed session at the gym.
> 
> It's very cold here too - a hard frost on the ground still.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling rough. It's not good when you can't sleep.
> 
> PS I could do with Spam-o-matic, or whatever you use to nuke spammers.  Reporting them is frustrating when I have * evil gleam in eye* all of the powerz on the forum where I'm a mod * evil laugh *


I was guessing he was suffering the after effects of some over indulgence- but he usually bounces back from that more quickly. I hope he's ok- am trying not to worry  but not succeeding terribly well.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, in regards to my mud turtle's name, I think I'll take the suggestions from Yvonne, JoesMum and Kristoff: she will stay Jacques. It's just to hard changing a name after a year!  I don't think she really cares, one way or the other!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning CDR


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning CDR


Good morning Noël.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon ladies!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, John!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, CDR! 
Well, I feel like I'm just about over my cold! Feeling a good bit better. 
So, of course, poor hubby is now coming down with it!  Ain't married life grand!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

my one staff member is leaving early:/


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël.


Morning Linda


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon ladies!


Morning John


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, CDR!
> Well, I feel like I'm just about over my cold! Feeling a good bit better.
> So, of course, poor hubby is now coming down with it!  Ain't married life grand!!!!!!


Morning Bea


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @leigti
> Merry Christmas, Tina.
> Hoping you're having a special time.


Hello! It was a white Christmas here. It's been a cold and snowy winter so far.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Bea


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Hello! It was a white Christmas here. It's been a cold and snowy winter so far.


Well, be sure and bundle up warm and sip some hot cocoa in front of the fireplace!!!  At least that's what I would do!!!  (...but NO marshmallows in the cocoa, for me )


----------



## Moozillion

wellington said:


> Hey everyone Good Morning. Well I hope it is still morning for most of you in other countries. It's 3:56 a.m. in Chicago, Illinois, USA. Been up all night, ugh. Can't sleep, meds and coffee, bad sleeping aid LOL. Never been able to joined in this early. Have no clue what time it is for most of you. However, I'm going to assume normal wake up morning hours, for those of you not in the USA, cuz I know that JoesMum is always up way before me, helping to catch/flag those spammers that got by the forum filters
> Hope everyone that celebrates the holidays had a great one. Hoping all have a great healthy new year too.
> Oh, there's a little update on the thread I had made a while ago for N2TORTS. For those of you that can, jump over there and send more of whatever it is you do. Vibes, wishes, prayers, etc. Jeff really needs any forum friend or friendly acquaintance support. Please, thank you.



Sorry you're feeling bad. 
Where is the thread you'd like us to visit?


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Hello! It was a white Christmas here. It's been a cold and snowy winter so far.


Snow is beautiful, but I'd MUCH rather watch it than be out IN it!!!!! 
My youngest sister and her family live in MONTANA. A few weeks ago they had  -17*F !!!!!! I just can't even IMAGINE what that must be like... 

I've heard so often that Washington state (where you are, I think?  ) is beautiful!!! For some reason I didn't think y'all got cold enough to snow...


----------



## wellington

Moozillion said:


> Sorry you're feeling bad.
> Where is the thread you'd like us to visit?


Thank you. I feel okay though. The meds I had to start taking for a life long on again off again blood/platelet problem, wires me up for a day or two. Boy, what I could build during those days if I had the stuff. LOL.
Here is the link, thanks again. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/members-one-of-our-own-n2torts-needs-us-now.149404/


----------



## wellington

wellington said:


> Hey everyone Good Morning. Well I hope it is still morning for most of you in other countries. It's 3:56 a.m. in Chicago, Illinois, USA. Been up all night, ugh. Can't sleep, meds and coffee, bad sleeping aid LOL. Never been able to joined in this early. Have no clue what time it is for most of you. However, I'm going to assume normal wake up morning hours, for those of you not in the USA, cuz I know that JoesMum is always up way before me, helping to catch/flag those spammers that got by the forum filters
> Hope everyone that celebrates the holidays had a great one. Hoping all have a great healthy new year too.
> Oh, there's a little update on the thread I had made a while ago for N2TORTS. For those of you that can, jump over there and send more of whatever it is you do. Vibes, wishes, prayers, etc. Jeff really needs any forum friend or friendly acquaintance support. Please, thank you.



Here is the linkhttp://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/members-one-of-our-own-n2torts-needs-us-now.149404/


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!!! only 48 today


----------



## johnandjade

has anyone heard from our dark lord? i assume (hope) he is just enjoying the festivities


----------



## johnandjade

we had a rather nice sky earlier today



now, not so good


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> has anyone heard from our dark lord? i assume (hope) he is just enjoying the festivities


I hope he's fine. Could he be testing us to see how much we miss him?  In that case, we do, please come back!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> we had a rather nice sky earlier today
> View attachment 195876
> 
> 
> now, not so good
> View attachment 195877


The "now" part is a bit like CDR - hard to see


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning CDR


Hi Noel, 
We missed you this morning


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Well, in regards to my mud turtle's name, I think I'll take the suggestions from Yvonne, JoesMum and Kristoff: she will stay Jacques. It's just to hard changing a name after a year!  I don't think she really cares, one way or the other!


Yay for Jacques!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I hope he's fine. Could he be testing us to see how much we miss him?  In that case, we do, please come back!!!!!




he is good at that


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> The "now" part is a bit like CDR - hard to see




too much light


----------



## johnandjade

home. bud.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> has anyone heard from our dark lord? i assume (hope) he is just enjoying the festivities


I don't know what's up. I've emailed him in addition to pm on the forum. I confess I'm a little worried- probably for no go reason!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I don't know what's up. I've emailed him in addition to pm on the forum. I confess I'm a little worried- probably for no go reason!




he does like to treat us mean doesn't he! 

that's showbizz


----------



## Yvonne G

I really wondered what was going on when he came on yesterday with his "OW" post.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I really wondered what was going on when he came on yesterday with his "OW" post.


Me, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Hi Noel,
> We missed you this morning


Hi Lena
My work schedule is changing a little, so I don't have to be up so early so that's good


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena
> My work schedule is changing a little, so I don't have to be up so early so that's good


Glad to hear


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Glad to hear


Yes it is


----------



## Moozillion

I still have frozen organic pumpkin puree left over from my holiday cooking, so there WILL be another pumpkin pie tonight. It's one of my FAV.O.RITE. things in the world!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I really wondered what was going on when he came on yesterday with his "OW" post.




perhaps his celling came down again 

or a nose biff


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena
> My work schedule is changing a little, so I don't have to be up so early so that's good



hi 5!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I still have frozen organic pumpkin puree left over from my holiday cooking, so there WILL be another pumpkin pie tonight. It's one of my FAV.O.RITE. things in the world!!!!




woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

ADAM!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

.... frankly my dear, i don't give 'edam'


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5!!!


Hi 5!
Hi John


----------



## johnandjade

i have edamed, err sorry... emailed! adam. if anyone has word first please let us know, we do worry so


----------



## johnandjade

i also emailed miss gillian on christmas, haven't heard back tough


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i also emailed miss gillian on christmas, haven't heard back tough


I emailed @Gillian Moore just before Christmas but have heard nothing either


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Well, in regards to my mud turtle's name, I think I'll take the suggestions from Yvonne, JoesMum and Kristoff: she will stay Jacques. It's just to hard changing a name after a year!  I don't think she really cares, one way or the other!


It'll work.
Of my seven tortoises, the only one with a name is my eldest female, Julio.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've seen a few movies. Passengers and Rogue one.
Gotten two new fish. Red tailed catfish.
And done a few things. Including some motorcycle riding.
I'll catch up soon.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll Email them both.


----------



## Bee62

Hello CDR`s,

I miss our Dark Lord Adam too. I hope he`s doing well.
Fingers crossed ....


----------



## Killerrookie

Ever since I put luie (Sulcata tortoise) outside he's been trying to ram me every time I go into the back yard. I'm just guessing it's a territory thing.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Ever since I put luie (Sulcata tortoise) outside he's been trying to ram me every time I go into the back yard. I'm just guessing it's a territory thing.


 Oh, MY!!! I have never owned a sulcata, so I have no experience or knowledge to share. 
But based on what I've read about sulcatas on other threads, that seems like a good guess to me.
If Luie is a big guy, my only suggestion is to wear your running shoes!!! 

How big is he???


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!! I have never owned a sulcata, so I have no experience or knowledge to share.
> But based on what I've read about sulcatas on other threads, that seems like a good guess to me.
> If Luie is a big guy, my only suggestion is to wear your running shoes!!!
> 
> How big is he???


He's only 8 inches. I think he'll calm down after he gets use to the backyard living space


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> He's only 8 inches. I think he'll calm down after he gets use to the backyard living space


Makes sense to me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> he does like to treat us mean doesn't he!
> 
> that's showbizz


I've got his phone number somewhere.
Not that I'd know how to call...


----------



## Momof4

Now I'm worried! I've been away for a day and didn't see any Adam posts! 
I really hope he's ok!


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, roommates! It's the bazaar day today. Time to go haggling.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> He's only 8 inches. I think he'll calm down after he gets use to the backyard living space


Joe's a 10 inch Greek and rams most of the time. You learn not to take your eye off him. It sure hurts on the ankle bone  

Unfortunately, Sulcatas get a lot bigger. You're going to need a wall between him and you.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies! I hope you're all doing well this morning. 

I regained control of my kitchen yesterday morning - it's clean again  Then we went to see Rogue One in the afternoon... really good 

Interesting to see a CGI Peter Cushing brought back to life and CGI Carrie Fisher as young Leia. Clever technology.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> He's only 8 inches. I think he'll calm down after he gets use to the backyard living space


I read somewhere that since torts can only ram in a forward direction, if you just quickly step to their SIDE, they cannot ram you. @Killerrookie


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> Snow is beautiful, but I'd MUCH rather watch it than be out IN it!!!!!
> My youngest sister and her family live in MONTANA. A few weeks ago they had  -17*F !!!!!! I just can't even IMAGINE what that must be like...
> 
> I've heard so often that Washington state (where you are, I think?  ) is beautiful!!! For some reason I didn't think y'all got cold enough to snow...


Washington state has lots of different climates. There's rain forest, desert, mountains, lots of farmland. So it kind of depends on which part of the state you're in but there's lots of snow too. This is next weeks forecast :-(


We've had about 18 inches of snow so far this winter. Didn't barely have any snow the last few years. So it just varies. I live in the south east corner of the state.


----------



## JoesMum

We're having another foggy day here. Dull and damp and cold. Yuk


----------



## JoesMum

I got post - a lovely card and message from Lena in Turkey

Loving the snail postmark 





And it even has the lucky Turkish eye attached (Nazar?) so I probably should have that side facing me 



Thank you so much @Kristoff


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Washington state has lots of different climates. There's rain forest, desert, mountains, lots of farmland. So it kind of depends on which part of the state you're in but there's lots of snow too. This is next weeks forecast :-(
> View attachment 195911
> 
> We've had about 18 inches of snow so far this winter. Didn't barely have any snow the last few years. So it just varies. I live in the south east corner of the state.



 TOOOOO COOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDDDDD!!!!!!!
Are you anywhere near the ranges where they still have wild horses roaming? Or is that Oregon?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I got post - a lovely card and message from Lena in Turkey
> 
> Loving the snail postmark
> View attachment 195917
> 
> View attachment 195918
> 
> 
> And it even has the lucky Turkish eye attached (Nazar?) so I probably should have that side facing me
> View attachment 195919
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @Kristoff


That snail post mark is CUTE!!!!  So nice when official service agencies can have a sense of humor!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> TOOOOO COOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDDDDD!!!!!!!
> Are you anywhere near the ranges where they still have wild horses roaming? Or is that Oregon?



I agree 100%!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> That snail post mark is CUTE!!!!  So nice when official service agencies can have a sense of humor!


I've been to work on Google Translate. 

The snail postmark appears to be promoting the tranquil lifestyle of the Seferihisar district of Turkey


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Joe's a 10 inch Greek and rams most of the time. You learn not to take your eye off him. It sure hurts on the ankle bone
> 
> Unfortunately, Sulcatas get a lot bigger. You're going to need a wall between him and you.


Oh my! Feisty little Greek! 
Yeah I knew they got bigger and was one reason I got a Sulcata because I had all the requirements to house many of them if I wanted. I just never took in the thought that one might want to fight me.


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> I read somewhere that since torts can only ram in a forward direction, if you just quickly step to their SIDE, they cannot ram you. @Killerrookie


That's very interesting and something new I learned! Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> That's very interesting and something new I learned! Thank you.


However, they can turn pretty quickly when they're warm  I have learned to gardening with the sole of my shoe pointed towards Joe. That way the point of impact is less likely to hurt


----------



## johnandjade

what a day!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> what a day!!


All alone again? Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## AZtortMom

Has anyone hear from Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> All alone again? Are you working tomorrow?




yip, myself


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Has anyone hear from Adam?



nothing


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> yip, myself


That's not good. I guess there's little incentive for people to show in the first place; they don't seem a very dedicated bunch at the best of times 

They need to reward the reliable ones better to add an incentive. Little hope I suspect. 

Wibble on John.


----------



## johnandjade

today i had 3 guys due, 2 showed. i have to organise everything as well as all the driving, todays total


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> today i had 3 guys due, 2 showed. i have to organise everything as well as all the driving, todays total
> View attachment 195923


I feel exhausted just reading that list!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That's not good. I guess there's little incentive for people to show in the first place; they don't seem a very dedicated bunch at the best of times
> 
> They need to reward the reliable ones better to add an incentive. Little hope I suspect.
> 
> Wibble on John.




not even my boss would have coped this week with it! i have been offered to set up and run branches in england again, i would only be home a friday night and saturday though.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I feel exhausted just reading that list!




the boys good


----------



## johnandjade

any takers for tonight's numbers?? 

5 and 2 bonus ones


----------



## johnandjade

5mins to pick,


----------



## AZtortMom

8, 21, 13 , 12,26


----------



## JoesMum

17, 21, 25, 29, 40 
1 and 5


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> 8, 21, 13 , 12,26




need 2 bonus


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> need 2 bonus



i went for 7 and 12.


----------



## johnandjade

fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I've been to work on Google Translate.
> 
> The snail postmark appears to be promoting the tranquil lifestyle of the Seferihisar district of Turkey


Ah!!! I thought they were making a joke about "snail mail!"


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Ah!!! I thought they were making a joke about "snail mail!"


Me too


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Has anyone hear from Adam?


Not a peep.


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> TOOOOO COOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDDDDD!!!!!!!
> Are you anywhere near the ranges where they still have wild horses roaming? Or is that Oregon?


That is a couple hours west of here. There are wild horse herds in a few states. But I hear the one around here is pretty big.


----------



## TammyJ

Good afternoon everyone and best wishes for a happy and healthy (some money would be useful too...) New Year!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> yip, myself


They need to ADD the other guys' pays to YOURS, since you're doing their work!


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> That is a couple hours west of here. There are wild horse herds in a few states. But I hear the one around here is pretty big.


That is really cool!  I follow a photographer in FaceBook who photographs the wild horses!


----------



## johnandjade

TammyJ said:


> Good afternoon everyone and best wishes for a happy and healthy (some money would be useful too...) New Year!




indeed. 

hope you have a belter


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> That is really cool!  I follow a photographer in FaceBook who photographs the wild horses!


----------



## johnandjade

last night my polish friend popped up, we were drinking till 0030! tonight i am in the pub (i know ) i figured i can taxi home then sleep... keep waking up at stupid o'clock


----------



## johnandjade

so tonight i am winning the lottery then booking a flight to AZ


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> last night my polish friend popped up, we were drinking till 0030! tonight i am in the pub (i know ) i figured i can taxi home then sleep... keep waking up at stupid o'clock


Don't make yourself ill again!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Don't make yourself ill again!




fair coment


----------



## johnandjade

mum knows best, taxi time


----------



## johnandjade

home to....



fankoo lena!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> mum knows best, taxi time


And it was worth going home for  Well done 


johnandjade said:


> home to....
> View attachment 195936
> 
> 
> fankoo lena!!!


----------



## JoesMum

I've just made Brioche dough and have it standing in the fridge

This Brie wrapped in prosciutto and brioche is going to be for New Year's Eve 

I'm making it with camembert as I couldn't find brie the right size. 

Their photo (you can see mine tomorrow)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And it was worth going home for  Well done




indeed


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I've just made Brioche dough and have it standing in the fridge
> 
> This Brie wrapped in prosciutto and brioche is going to be for New Year's Eve
> 
> I'm making it with camembert as I couldn't find brie the right size.
> 
> Their photo (you can see mine tomorrow)
> View attachment 195939





... ADAM!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ... ADAM!!!


I'm doing my best to lure him out!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I've just made Brioche dough and have it standing in the fridge
> 
> This Brie wrapped in prosciutto and brioche is going to be for New Year's Eve
> 
> I'm making it with camembert as I couldn't find brie the right size.
> 
> Their photo (you can see mine tomorrow)
> View attachment 195939


Oooh!!!!! I'll have a slice...or 2!  Now for a dab of apricot preserves on top...


----------



## AZtortMom

I hope he's ok


----------



## Moozillion

There's cheese in the CDR, Adam: CHEEEEEEEESSSSEE!!!!! 
(Thanks to JoesMum!!!!  )


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing my best to lure him out!




it's not like him not declare a leave of absence, seriously hope it's down to celebrating


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I hope he's ok


Me, too.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing my best to lure him out!


Well done, Mum...WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oooh!!!!! I'll have a slice...or 2!  Now for a dab of apricot preserves on top...




jade loved the pictures of you enjoy uncle eds choccys


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing my best to lure him out!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195940


Goodness


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I hope he's ok



ditio :/


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oooh!!!!! I'll have a slice...or 2!  Now for a dab of apricot preserves on top...


I was thinking some left over cranberry sauce from our Christmas dinner. 

I make my own - cranberries, zest and juice of an orange and sugar simmered together.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


>


wahhhh!!!!AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

degu are still better...


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


>


Splendid!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


>


I love how he keeps looking at you


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I love how he keeps looking at you




well, who couldn't


----------



## johnandjade

daddy's boy


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> daddy's boy


He's adorable


----------



## johnandjade

and of course, fido


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

teee heee heee.... ian is my boss's right hand man (ex marien) 

...


----------



## johnandjade

.. the guy is awesome, he at least respects me


----------



## johnandjade

before we lost chrissy, @Prairie Mom to a corner , she asked to use one of my silly videos for a case study.... can't think why??  





... this was actually a request:/


----------



## AZtortMom

That's epic


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195946
> View attachment 195947
> View attachment 195948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. the guy is awesome, he at least respects me
> View attachment 195949


I hope you told him to buy your Bud !!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm at the car wash now and it's pretty entertaining. 
My car sat by the staging area waiting to get dried because they couldn't drive a clutch *face palm*


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking some left over cranberry sauce from our Christmas dinner.
> 
> I make my own - cranberries, zest and juice of an orange and sugar simmered together.


Oh, WOW!!!!! That sounds PERFECT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195940


Good job!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> daddy's boy


SO SWEEEEET!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


What kind of tort is Fido?


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I'm at the car wash now and it's pretty entertaining.
> My car sat by the staging area waiting to get dried because they couldn't drive a clutch *face palm*


COULDNT.DRIVE.A.CLUTCH??????!?!?!? Good Lord!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello.
Has anyone heard of Adam ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
Last time that Adam was out for a while, his wife, who we refer to affectionately as "wifey" for lack of a proper name, checked in on the posts from time to time.
Several times, actually.
So, Wifey, if you have popped in, please update us if Adam is ill or let him know that we are concerned if he is well.


----------



## Killerrookie

I miss Adam a lot..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've Emailed Chrissy about the new Star Wars movie.
I'll see if she and the family are well, with any luck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> I miss Adam a lot..


So far he hasn't responded to Email.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We attempted a motorcycle ride today, but Kelly felt uncomfortable.
This may be the beginning of the end of her riding days.
She may be relegated to my back seat soon and that's fine with me.
(Watching her ride always scares the crap out me any way.)


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello.
> Has anyone heard of Adam ?




He was lurking earlier today, but didn't post. Little does he know, but he missed a page mile stone. While he's been away CDR reached 3000 pages.

(But after reading Ed's post above it may have been Wifey who was lurking)


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> He was lurking earlier today, but didn't post. Little does he know, but he missed a page mile stone. While he's been away CDR reached 3000 pages.
> 
> (But after reading Ed's post above it may have been Wifey who was lurking)


 3000??!?!
WOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## leigti

Moozillion said:


> That is really cool!  I follow a photographer in FaceBook who photographs the wild horses!


An artist here decided to make a monument to the wild horses. I'm not sure what the real horses think of it.


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> An artist here decided to make a monument to the wild horses. I'm not sure what the real horses think of it.
> View attachment 195960
> View attachment 195961
> View attachment 195962


Wow! I think that's pretty cool!


----------



## Killerrookie

I got this stuff for a baby Blue Tongue Skink I'll be getting in less than a month and wondering if it's good for tortoises as well. 


I never seen anyone talk about giving them to their tortoises so I'm just curious.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I got post - a lovely card and message from Lena in Turkey
> 
> Loving the snail postmark
> View attachment 195917
> 
> View attachment 195918
> 
> 
> And it even has the lucky Turkish eye attached (Nazar?) so I probably should have that side facing me
> View attachment 195919
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @Kristoff





johnandjade said:


> home to....
> View attachment 195936
> 
> 
> fankoo lena!!!


Woohoo!!! At least our snail travels between Turkey and the UK!!! Everybody else, please give the beast a bit more time. They like to travel at their own pace.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> That snail post mark is CUTE!!!!  So nice when official service agencies can have a sense of humor!





JoesMum said:


> I've been to work on Google Translate.
> 
> The snail postmark appears to be promoting the tranquil lifestyle of the Seferihisar district of Turkey





Moozillion said:


> Ah!!! I thought they were making a joke about "snail mail!"


Linda and Bea - I'd say your first thought was more accurate than the slogan. Ed's package has been in the post forever (five weeks now)   @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Had an über-extended family dinner last night. Was mostly good. Phew.  Glad to be back with my dear tort family today. Catching up on yesterday's posts.


----------



## Kristoff

@Tidgy's Dad, this one's for you from my postcard collection:


(You never know which piece of cheese does the trick )
Hope it's just a celebrity stunt... We miss you, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> before we lost chrissy, @Prairie Mom to a corner , she asked to use one of my silly videos for a case study.... can't think why??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... this was actually a request:/


We watched Fido and Baldrick, but my daughter *loved* this video. She asked me to replay it a few times and went to show it to grandma.  As of today, you're a star in our household!  

----
EDIT
I hope you don't mind


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> What kind of tort is Fido?




a hermans


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> We watched Fido and Baldrick, but my daughter *loved* this video. She asked me to replay it a few times and went to show it to grandma.  As of today, you're a star in our household!
> 
> ----
> EDIT
> I hope you don't mind




hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

only an hour early for work today:/


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> only an hour early for work today:/


Hope your boss realizes what an asset you are. Good morning, John!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. Happy new year's eve! 

Midnight could get complicated  

I think Lena and Adam are probably first to get 2017 among the CDR regulars.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. Happy new year's eve!
> 
> Midnight could get complicated
> 
> I think Lena and Adam are probably first to get 2017 among the CDR regulars.


Good morning, Linda! Happy New Year's Eve!! xx


----------



## Kristoff

Happy upcoming 2017, roommates!!!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, sales cleared!! 7 cars.


----------



## johnandjade

well earned



that was a full day's work! i'll be sleeping for the bells lol


----------



## johnandjade

bar staff from my local are due at the same party in the pub we are going to tonight!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> well earned
> View attachment 195969
> 
> 
> that was a full day's work! i'll be sleeping for the bells lol


Well earned indeed, John! Cheers!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Well earned indeed, John! Cheers!
> View attachment 195972






cheers!!!


----------



## johnandjade

not joy on lottery last night . 




6 numbers, any takers for tonight's?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> @Tidgy's Dad, this one's for you from my postcard collection:
> View attachment 195964
> 
> (You never know which piece of cheese does the trick )
> Hope it's just a celebrity stunt... We miss you, Adam!


Good job, Lena!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> a hermans


Cool!!!! I thought so!!!  My Elsa is a Hermann's too!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> not joy on lottery last night .
> 
> View attachment 195974
> 
> 
> 6 numbers, any takers for tonight's?


11 25 54 05 22 55


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Cool!!!! I thought so!!!  My Elsa is a Hermann's too!!!!




they are awesome aren't they


----------



## Kristoff

04 10 16 34 48 49


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> 04 10 16 34 48 49




too late sorry. 

see if that's the winning numbers!!! grrr


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning movies


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> too late sorry.
> 
> see if that's the winning numbers!!! grrr


 Hope they aren't!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning movies


Morning, Noel! Hope you're not working tonight


----------



## Kristoff

Finished my draft about a boy and a tortoise named Nane (=mint).


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning movies





afternoon films


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Finished my draft about a boy and a tortoise named Nane (=mint).




i really want to read this


----------



## johnandjade

got an email from our dark lord, he's not being feeling to well  

says he's on the mend though


----------



## johnandjade

jade says mrs B's numbers are going to win!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> got an email from our dark lord, he's not being feeling to well
> 
> says he's on the mend though


Sorry to hear you're poorly Adam. Get well soon!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195977
> 
> 
> 
> jade says mrs B's numbers are going to win!


Fingers crossed. As long as mine don't. Because you didn't play them!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lots of good wishes and positive thoughts, Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195977
> 
> 
> 
> jade says mrs B's numbers are going to win!


I sure hope so!!!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

SO VERY GLAD that Adam's on the mend!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> SO VERY GLAD that Adam's on the mend!!!!!


Yay!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Someone else who's a little under the weather too 
She taking a warm soak to ease her tummy


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195984
> 
> Someone else who's a little under the weather too
> She taking a warm soak to ease her tummy


What a beauty!!!!!

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Linda and Bea - I'd say your first thought was more accurate than the slogan. Ed's package has been in the post forever (five weeks now)   @ZEROPILOT


Yep.
Still somewhere else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> My birthday was splendid
> Thanks for asking


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> What a beauty!!!!!
> 
> I hope she feels better soon!


Thanks 
Moe blushed as she put her robe on 
She's very modest
She'll be ok. She has bouts of constipation (?) once she poops she feels right as rain


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> got an email from our dark lord, he's not being feeling to well
> 
> says he's on the mend though


I got one too.
However still nothing from Gillian.
@Gillian Moore


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got one too.
> However still nothing from Gillian.
> @Gillian Moore


Me too. 
I hope she's ok


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy New Year everyone


You too Ed


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I just saw Adam peeking around the corner over there. Anyone else see him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've been developing a cold over the last couple of days and feeling pretty tired and yucky today.
> If I'm in much, I'll likely just lurk.


Hope you're feeling better, Bea. 
It's not fair being ill at this time of year.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yes!!! Come out of your shell and talk to us!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/My-first-build!!!.149850/
> Here you guys go.


A rookie build.
But you killed it.
Marvelous work.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A rookie build.
> But you killed it.
> Marvelous work.


Awww, thanks Adam! I was excited to show you and thanks for bringing a smile to my face.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A rookie build.
> But you killed it.
> Marvelous work.


You to see you friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This one's for Adam. Looks like the camel got the joke too:


I expect the evil monster is about to bite the back of the guy's head.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect the evil monster is about to bite the back of the guy's head.


That was my thought


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Can we nominate you for Employee of the Year somewhere?


Here ?
CDR Hard Worker of the Year ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wer möchte Apfelsaft trinken ?
> 
> Who wants to drink applejuice ?


Bleuch! 
No thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've called "Jacques" by the name "Marie" a few times, and I'm just NOT feeling it.  Will have to try out some other names and see what feels right...


I'm used to Jacques.
I think it's great name that I'm used to and that suits him/her. 
The only other acceptable alternative would be "Adam".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> To give a tortoise her or his name is a very difficult task.
> You need time, time and time. As much time as a tortoise has time
> 
> My sullys are named like tanks:
> Matilda
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
> Leo
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> Valentine
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank
> Because I think they will behave like a tank when they are adult.....


What a great system for naming.
Though something like T34 doesn't quite sound as good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes! Names are best when they match their personalities!
> I am currently leaning towards "Liz"! It's short, cute and sassy- like her!!!


In this case Tidgy is being renamed "Spoiled Brat".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I know! There's a very sweet English woman on another thread who has a male tortoise named Lola!!!!!
> 
> It's just ME: I like my pets to have gender specific names.


?
This thread.
Lyn.
And she'll kill you for calling her English.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Hey, did I beat Adam? Wow, that's a first and probably a last.
> I seen his/your "OW". Please tell me your okay. One member bad off is way more then enough!


Hi, Barbara.
Not exactly okay, but just trivial stuff.
My thoughts are with Jeff and his friends and family.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I hope everybody has a great New Years ! And the next years is packed full of Blessings !


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm glad to see you are back Adam
*BIG HUG*
I'm off for a little bit, I'm going to see a movie with a girlfriend
See you lovelies soon
*waves*


----------



## Kristoff

Aw, breathe out, everyone, Adam is here!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Oh, I would thoroughly enjoy hitting that flag/report button, green gleaming eyes and all. LOL
> I'm thinking Adam gets and deserves the clunking the wife gives LOL. Most men do, oops, sorry guys. I'm sure your significant other does not see the side of you we see, or you wouldn't get clunked


I am totally innocent.
Soft sweet white, lamby sort of thing, pure as the driven snow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a great system for naming.
> Though something like T34 doesn't quite sound as good.


But a name like that WOULD be cool for a big tort like a sulcata! And remember R2D2 and C3PO!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, CDR!
> Well, I feel like I'm just about over my cold! Feeling a good bit better.
> So, of course, poor hubby is now coming down with it!  Ain't married life grand!!!!!!


Tis.
Gives you someone to whom to complain and moan.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> This thread.
> Lyn.
> And she'll kill you for calling her English.


Oops...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Hello! It was a white Christmas here. It's been a cold and snowy winter so far.


Lovely to hear from you, Tina.
I'm well shot of cold and snowy winters, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he is good at that


Ahem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I got post - a lovely card and message from Lena in Turkey
> 
> Loving the snail postmark
> View attachment 195917
> 
> View attachment 195918
> 
> 
> And it even has the lucky Turkish eye attached (Nazar?) so I probably should have that side facing me
> View attachment 195919
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @Kristoff


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And so it continues.


----------



## Eric Phillips

Happy New Year to the most prestigious group in the planet Hope 2017 is the best for all of you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TammyJ said:


> Good afternoon everyone and best wishes for a happy and healthy (some money would be useful too...) New Year!


And to you too, Tammy!!! 
Happy 2017!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home to....
> View attachment 195936
> 
> 
> fankoo lena!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... ADAM!!!


On it! 
This and your cheesy selection seem to have lured me back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing my best to lure him out!


Snappish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 195940


OWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Something just got my nose in the Dark!


----------



## JoesMum

Hi Adam. Glad to see you back 

Nice to see you out. The cheesy brioche is rising and goes in the oven in about three quarters of an hour. Should be ready to eat about 7


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I miss Adam a lot..


Bless you, Austin.
Back now, for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> He was lurking earlier today, but didn't post. Little does he know, but he missed a page mile stone. While he's been away CDR reached 3000 pages.
> 
> (But after reading Ed's post above it may have been Wifey who was lurking)


INDEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3,000 pages guys. 
Incredible. 
Thanks.


----------



## johnandjade

deciding...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Had an über-extended family dinner last night. Was mostly good. Phew.  Glad to be back with my dear tort family today. Catching up on yesterday's posts.


Glad to be back, myself.
Good evening, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> @Tidgy's Dad, this one's for you from my postcard collection:
> View attachment 195964
> 
> (You never know which piece of cheese does the trick )
> Hope it's just a celebrity stunt... We miss you, Adam!


Ta.
Back now.
I'll try all of the cheese and hope something works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. Happy new year's eve!
> 
> Midnight could get complicated
> 
> I think Lena and Adam are probably first to get 2017 among the CDR regulars.


Good evening, Linda. 
Lena first, then Sabine. 
I'm the same time as you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really want to read this


Me too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195984
> 
> Someone else who's a little under the weather too
> She taking a warm soak to ease her tummy


Oh, bless ! 
Wish her all the best and a happy 2017.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy New Year everyone


And to you, Ed! 
Wishing you all the very best for 2017.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think I just saw Adam peeking around the corner over there. Anyone else see him?


I've been playing hide and seek.
Since you spotted me, you win. 
Blimey, guys, it took you long enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yes!!! Come out of your shell and talk to us!!!


Okay .
Shall we talk about cheese ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay .
> Shall we talk about cheese ?


Why not? As long as you're here


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 195984
> 
> Someone else who's a little under the weather too
> She taking a warm soak to ease her tummy


Hope she does it soon.  Real beauty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope everybody has a great New Years ! And the next years is packed full of Blessings !


You too, Grandpa! 
May The Bud Be With You.
Tonight , 2017 and always.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But a name like that WOULD be cool for a big tort like a sulcata! And remember R2D2 and C3PO!!!


Good point.
Well made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I'm glad to see you are back Adam
> *BIG HUG*
> I'm off for a little bit, I'm going to see a movie with a girlfriend
> See you lovelies soon
> *waves*


Enjoy.
And thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eric Phillips said:


> Happy New Year to the most prestigious group in the planet Hope 2017 is the best for all of you!


Thank you, you too.
All of us, you mean, you can never escape.
So you are a pert of this prodigious group as well. 
Happy 2017, Eric.


----------



## JoesMum

Talking of absent friends: Putting in a seasonal callout to @spudthetortoise

We hope you, Spud and the gerbils had a great Christmas and wish you a happy and successful 2017


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Adam. Glad to see you back
> 
> Nice to see you out. The cheesy brioche is rising and goes in the oven in about three quarters of an hour. Should be ready to eat about 7


I am eagerly awaiting 7.
Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> deciding...
> View attachment 195989


Weeeelllll. 
Nope, too indecisive today.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm not a cheese expert tho


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Why not? As long as you're here


I was very disappointed when the moon landing people never brought back any cheese.
I, personally, think they actually did, but either ate it themselves, or that's what's hidden in Area 51.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Talking of absent friends: Putting in a seasonal callout to @spudthetortoise
> 
> We hope you, Spud and the gerbils had a great Christmas and wish you a happy and successful 2017


Indeed, Spud's Mum! 
Love to you all. 
And not forgetting Monty and your family.
Happy 2017 @spudthetortoise


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> I'm not a cheese expert tho


Spend much longer in here and you will be


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was very disappointed when the moon landing people never brought back any cheese.
> I, personally, think they actually did, but either ate it themselves, or that's what's hidden in Area 51.


That wasn't very mature, was it? (If they ever landed on the Moon, of course  )


----------



## Kristoff

Only a little over two hours, and I'll be using this:


----------



## JoesMum

Well it cracked and didn't look as pretty as the one in the recipe, but it sure tasted good 




Might try it another time with reblochon instead of brie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well it cracked and didn't look as pretty as the one in the recipe, but it sure tasted good
> 
> View attachment 196012
> 
> 
> Might try it another time with reblochon instead of brie


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Reblochon should work just as well if not better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year, Lena. 
@Kristoff 
Hoping that the year ahead will bring you great joy.


----------



## Kristoff

And we're in 2017! Happy New Year, dearest tort family! Best wishes from Izmir!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> And we're in 2017! Happy New Year, dearest tort family! Best wishes from Izmir!
> View attachment 196013


Happy New Year Lena!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Barbara.
> Not exactly okay, but just trivial stuff.
> My thoughts are with Jeff and his friends and family.


Glad your okay and nothing big. Hope it's over for you soon though.
Thanks for thinking about Jeff and his wife. They need all the good vibes that could possibly be thrown in one direction.


----------



## wellington

Kristoff said:


> And we're in 2017! Happy New Year, dearest tort family! Best wishes from Izmir!
> View attachment 196013


Hey, slow down, wait up. We are still way behind.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Glad your okay and nothing big. Hope it's over for you soon though.
> Thanks for thinking about Jeff and his wife. They need all the good vibes that could possibly be thrown in one direction.


I won't forget and will do.
But Happy New Year to you, also, Barbara!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't forget and will do.
> But Happy New Year to you, also, Barbara!


Happy New Year to you too. Hope it's one of your Best!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Happy New Year to you too. Hope it's one of your Best!


Thank you.
I do, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
Happy New Year to you and Oli.
Really, really hoping all's well with you both.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 196015


And to you, Noel.
Have a brilliant 2017.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to you, Noel.
> Have a brilliant 2017.


You too my friend


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 196015


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 196017


And to you, Gramps, when it's time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year, Sabine! 
@Bee62 
Hope you have a marvelous night and an excellent 2017.


----------



## JoesMum

It's turned midnight in the UK so it's 2017

Happy New Year! 

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and stress-free year to come.


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year, Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's turned midnight in the UK so it's 2017
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and stress-free year to come.


Happy New Year, Linda.
Hope you have a smashing 2017.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey says "Happy New year! "


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Linda.
> Hope you have a smashing 2017.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says "Happy New year! "


Happy New Year to you both too  x


----------



## Bee62

*A happy new year to all the roommates of the CDR !*

*Frohes neues Jahr !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a Happy New year to our other British Roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> *A happy new year to all the rommates of the CDR !*
> 
> *Frohes neues Jahr !*


Happy New Year Sabine! x


----------



## Bee62

I wish you a happy new year too, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the Moroccan contingent.
Happy New Year
@Kenza Rbiyah
@Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis
and @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's just gotten dark here.
Soon it will be raining stray bullets.
Ah, south FLORIDA New Year.


----------



## Bee62

A happy new year Adam ! So glad you are back here ! I ( we ) missed you so much ! Without you, the CDR is not the same as when you are with us.

I wish you a year 2017 full with joy and health, a lot of fun und cheese and a lot of love from wifey and Tidgy !!!!!!!

Sabine


----------



## Moozillion

Happy New Year CDR!!!


----------



## johnandjade

happy new year all you wibblers


----------



## Bee62

Happy new year Ed, Bea and John !


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> happy new year all you wibblers


And a wibbling new year to you too John!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speak to you all in 2017.
I'm ordering some Chinese...


----------



## Bee62

I have to leave you just for a moment. Beeing back soon....

Sabine


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy new year all you wibblers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A happy new year Adam ! So glad you are back here ! I ( we ) missed you so much ! Without you, the CDR is not the same as when you are with us.
> 
> I wish you a year 2017 full with joy and health, a lot of fun und cheese and a lot of love from wifey and Tidgy !!!!!!!
> 
> Sabine


Thank you.
(blushes) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's just gotten dark here.
> Soon it will be raining stray bullets.
> Ah, south FLORIDA New Year.


Stay indoors.
Or wear a big hat. 
Happy 2017


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Happy New Year CDR!!!


Happy New Year, when it reaches you, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy new year all you wibblers


Happy New Year, John. 
Have a super 2017 and love to Jade and Fido.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 196023


Ha de ha!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, when it reaches you, Bea.


About 5 more hours to go.


----------



## Bee62

Someone is still here ?


----------



## Bee62

Hey, Grandpa Turtle, I wish you a very happy new year.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Hey, Grandpa Turtle, I wish you a very happy new year.


You too ! But drink a German Beer for me !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said


> You too ! But drink a German Beer for me !



I don`t like beer so much, but for you I will drink one ! Is German Beer something special ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Someone is still here ?


Yep. 
In and out of the place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> I don`t like beer so much, but for you I will drink one ! Is German Beer something special ?


Yup.
A,d especially the beer festivals.


----------



## Bee62

Next christmas I send German Beer as a gift to the roommates of the CDR
By the way; I received your beautiful christmas card !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Next christmas I send German Beer as a gift to the roommates of the CDR
> By the way; I received your beautiful christmas card !


And I got yours, yesterday! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> I don`t like beer so much, but for you I will drink one ! Is German Beer something special ?


Yes German Beer is great here in the USA a store has to have a wine license just to sell a pills Beer . A good bartender wouldn't sell a beer with a head !


----------



## Bee62

Do you have a favored brand of german beer ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Do you have a favored brand of german beer ?


No dark beer and no green beer ! I have a favored place for beer lowenbrow Keller in Erangen Germany ! Mmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you have a favored brand of german beer ?


Many.
But I love Ayinger.


----------



## Bee62

Green beer ? urghhh....
I never seen green beer exept it is spoiled


----------



## Bee62

for Adam:
http://www.ayinger.de/cms/index.php/unsere-biere.html


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Green beer ? urghhh....
> I never seen green beer exept it is spoiled


It's young Beer not aged all the way yet !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Like a green apple and it's not green in color!


----------



## Bee62

for grandpa turtle
http://www.loewenbraeukeller.com/wirtshaus-und-biergarten/loewenbraeu-bier/


----------



## Bee62

Ah, a green beer is a young beer ! 
I understand.


----------



## Bee62

But now I slowly get tired. 
It is 4:00 am and my bed calls me .... It talkes to me: come in, fall asleep .... come in... fall asleep.

I will follow the call and say: Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now I slowly get tired.
> It is 4:00 am and my bed calls me .... It talkes to me: come in, fall asleep .... come in... fall asleep.
> 
> I will follow the call and say: Good night.


Oh, you're making me tired, too.
But my bed is calling, "Go away, I'm quite happy as i am". 
I will have to teach it who is boss.
Bad bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night, Roommates.
And a Happy New Year to all those of you for whom it is yet to arrive.
Our dear American friends
and not forgetting.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@TammyJ 
in Jamaica.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have a great 2017 friends.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, you're making me tired, too.
> But my bed is calling, "Go away, I'm quite happy as i am".
> I will have to teach it who is boss.
> Bad bed.


My Bud is calling me ! 
But it's got to wait 5 more min !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The news shows some shootings happening in Turkey.
How far away from Lena I wonder.


----------



## Moozillion

I'm very sad to hear of the terrorist attack in Istanbul.  
I'm trusting that our Lena and her family are all safe at home.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The news shows some shootings happening in Turkey.
> How far away from Lena I wonder.





Moozillion said:


> I'm very sad to hear of the terrorist attack in Istanbul.
> I'm trusting that our Lena and her family are all safe at home.


The attacks were Istanbul.
Lena lives in a village near Izmir which is almost 300 miles from Istanbul by road. 
Hopefully, she's nice and safe at home 
Still, a terrible event, thoughts with those who survived and the families and friends of the victims.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 196044


Happy New Year, Kathy! 
All the very best for 2017 to you and yours.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Kathy!
> All the very best for 2017 to you and yours.




Same to you Adam!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I'm very sad to hear of the terrorist attack in Istanbul.
> I'm trusting that our Lena and her family are all safe at home.





ZEROPILOT said:


> The news shows some shootings happening in Turkey.
> How far away from Lena I wonder.


Thank you for your kind thoughts, guys. The attack was on a legendary nightclub in the most attractive historic part of Istanbul. It's unbelievable what's happening to this once beautiful, safe country


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Do you have a favored brand of german beer ?


We have a favoured brewery in Andechs near Munich. Lovely beer. We were introduced to it by American friends who were stationed over there. 

Our friends used to be neighbours when we lived in Yorkshire and are very fond of British Theakston's so we knew we could trust their recommendation


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. Happy 2017 to you all. 

We stirred very late (for us) this morning - 9.30am. We're enjoying coffee and reading the newspaper before getting going for the day. 

I hope there aren't too many hangovers among you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> I don`t like beer so much, but for you I will drink one ! Is German Beer something special ?





JoesMum said:


> We have a favoured brewery in Andechs near Munich. Lovely beer. We were introduced to it by American friends who were stationed over there.
> 
> Our friends used to be neighbours when we lived in Yorkshire and are very fond of British Theakston's so we knew we could trust their recommendation


I don't really drink beer, so my stays in Munich have been a bit difficult. I did find some really good Riesling there though


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. Happy 2017 to you all.
> 
> We stirred very late (for us) this morning - 9.30am. We're enjoying coffee and reading the newspaper before getting going for the day.
> 
> I hope there aren't too many hangovers among you.


Good morning, Linda! Happy 2017 to you and your family, and Joe - whenever he's back with us.


----------



## JoesMum

I just thought I'd draw people's attention to @wellington's thread. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ic-note-of-encouragement.149971/#post-1432230

She's acting as a PO Box to collect cards and pictures to pass on to @N2TORTS aka Jeff who is so ill just now.

More info on Jeff's illness here
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/members-one-of-our-own-n2torts-needs-us-now.149404/

I have wellington's address and can pass it on by PM


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning and happy new year!!!'


----------



## johnandjade

we seen in the bells with my parents at the pub, and there was a piper


----------



## johnandjade

then came home to the road shut off, someone set the new builds on fire




jade got some kisses from the firemen so she was happy.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> then came home to the road shut off, someone set the new builds on fire
> View attachment 196052
> 
> 
> 
> jade got some kisses from the firemen so she was happy.


That sounds dramatic. 
Good morning/afternoon and a Happy New Year, John!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates
Happy New 2017


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> That sounds dramatic.
> Good morning/afternoon and a Happy New Year, John!





AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> Happy New 2017




happy new year ladies


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> happy new year ladies


Morning John 
Hi 5!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Just slipping through quickly. I have a joint of beef to roast and a Yorkshire Pud to make


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> Hi 5!




hi 5!!!

did you have a good time?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just slipping through quickly. I have a joint of beef to roast and a Yorkshire Pud to make




happy new year mum!! 
yorkie pud, yum yum


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just slipping through quickly. I have a joint of beef to roast and a Yorkshire Pud to make


Hi Linda
*waves*
Sounds splendid


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5!!!
> 
> did you have a good time?


I did 
How are you?
Nursing a hangover?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> I did
> How are you?
> Nursing a hangover?


A hangover is part of the traditional Caledonian new year celebrations. 

It's why they get 2 days of public holidays after the new year. The rest of the UK only gets one. (It's true! Scotland gets Jan 1st and 2nd while we only get Jan 1st.)

Both sides of the border get an extra day of holiday as Jan 1st is a Sunday, so we get tomorrow as a public holiday and Scotland gets tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## Moozillion

Goooooood MORNING, gang! 
I won't be around much today: hubby and I going to New Year's brunch with friends this morning then to a party this afternoon/evening. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Goooooood MORNING, gang!
> I won't be around much today: hubby and I going to New Year's brunch with friends this morning then to a party this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you too Bea. Enjoy your day


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I did
> How are you?
> Nursing a hangover?




glad to hear. i'm a little iffy but not too bad


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> A hangover is part of the traditional Caledonian new year celebrations.
> 
> It's why they get 2 days of public holidays after the new year. The rest of the UK only gets one. (It's true! Scotland gets Jan 1st and 2nd while we only get Jan 1st.)
> 
> Both sides of the border get an extra day of holiday as Jan 1st is a Sunday, so we get tomorrow as a public holiday and Scotland gets tomorrow and Tuesday.




i'm back at work tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Goooooood MORNING, gang!
> I won't be around much today: hubby and I going to New Year's brunch with friends this morning then to a party this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Happy New Year!




happy new year bea!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> i'm back at work tomorrow


Not me. I've got the day off


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i'm back at work tomorrow


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A hangover is part of the traditional Caledonian new year celebrations.
> 
> It's why they get 2 days of public holidays after the new year. The rest of the UK only gets one. (It's true! Scotland gets Jan 1st and 2nd while we only get Jan 1st.)
> 
> Both sides of the border get an extra day of holiday as Jan 1st is a Sunday, so we get tomorrow as a public holiday and Scotland gets tomorrow and Tuesday.


And Russians get 10 days off


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Goooooood MORNING, gang!
> I won't be around much today: hubby and I going to New Year's brunch with friends this morning then to a party this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Enjoy your day, Bea! Happy 2017!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> And Russians get 10 days off


----------



## Yvonne G

I stayed up a bit late (for me) and watched a John Wayne movie that I hadn't seen before - The Undefeated, a 1969 movie. It was pretty darned good. I'm sorry to say, though, that all I could keep thinking, every time I saw co-star Rock Hudson in a scene, was, "I can't believe he was gay." I'm not a homophobe, but that darned thought came unbidden all the time. It was a very good movie. Can you imagine, in real life, guiding over 3000 horses through the country side and keep them all going in the right direction?

So I went to bed at 11:30p and was almost asleep at midnight. I snapped out of it to hear many, many fireworks or gunshots going off in the distance. I live in the country. Where in the heck was all that happening? Oh well. . . I went right back to sleep and Misty slept through the night with no wake ups to be taken outside for a potty break!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I stayed up a bit late (for me) and watched a John Wayne movie that I hadn't seen before - The Undefeated, a 1969 movie. It was pretty darned good. I'm sorry to say, though, that all I could keep thinking, every time I saw co-star Rock Hudson in a scene, was, "I can't believe he was gay." I'm not a homophobe, but that darned thought came unbidden all the time. It was a very good movie. Can you imagine, in real life, guiding over 3000 horses through the country side and keep them all going in the right direction?
> 
> So I went to bed at 11:30p and was almost asleep at midnight. I snapped out of it to hear many, many fireworks or gunshots going off in the distance. I live in the country. Where in the heck was all that happening? Oh well. . . I went right back to sleep and Misty slept through the night with no wake ups to be taken outside for a potty break!!
> 
> View attachment 196063




happy new year yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> happy new year yvonne



Thank you, John, and same back to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, people.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some good things happened in 2016.
My favourite was the successful and total eradication of Malaria from Sri Lanka. 
Result.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, people.
> Happy New Year!




happy new year adam


----------



## Lyn W

HELLO and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! 
I hope you had a good evening however you chose to celebrate, and wish you all a peaceful and healthy 2017.

I have the use of a nephew's old laptop while he is away working so able to pop in and catch up with you all - eventually.
Unfortunately work is going to slow me down with that as we go back on Tues but will do my best.

I have had a hectic couple for weeks and been quite the domestic goddess cooking for my nephew.
My hands and arms are covered in little burns because - as my Brother in Law says - I'm just not used to my cooker being hot.
Anyway now the festive season is over I can put all my wine back in the oven and go back to my popty ping! Normal service is resumed!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> HELLO and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
> I hope you had a good evening however you chose to celebrate, and wish you all a peaceful and healthy 2017.
> 
> I have the use of a nephew's old laptop while he is away working so able to pop in and catch up with you all - eventually.
> Unfortunately work is going to slow me down with that as we go back on Tues but will do my best.
> 
> I have had a hectic couple for weeks and been quite the domestic goddess cooking for my nephew.
> My hands and arms are covered in little burns because - as my Brother in Law says - I'm just not used to my cooker being hot.
> Anyway now the festive season is over I can put all my wine back in the oven and go back to my popty ping! Normal service is resumed!!!




wayhay!!! happy new year lyn . we have missed you!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> wayhay!!! happy new year lyn . we have missed you!!


Same to you, John! 
Missed you lot too!
How's the head today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy new year adam


And to you, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> HELLO and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
> I hope you had a good evening however you chose to celebrate, and wish you all a peaceful and healthy 2017.
> 
> I have the use of a nephew's old laptop while he is away working so able to pop in and catch up with you all - eventually.
> Unfortunately work is going to slow me down with that as we go back on Tues but will do my best.
> 
> I have had a hectic couple for weeks and been quite the domestic goddess cooking for my nephew.
> My hands and arms are covered in little burns because - as my Brother in Law says - I'm just not used to my cooker being hot.
> Anyway now the festive season is over I can put all my wine back in the oven and go back to my popty ping! Normal service is resumed!!!


Happy New Year, Lyn! 
Make sure the oven is cool before you put the wine in it.
Unless you like mulled wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhay!!! happy new year lyn . we have missed you!!


Oh no, we haven't!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Lyn!
> Make sure the oven is cool before you put the wine in it.
> Unless you like mulled wine.


Hmmmm - I'd better check the bottles.
I thought all that banging last night was fireworks - could have been corks popping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I stayed up a bit late (for me) and watched a John Wayne movie that I hadn't seen before - The Undefeated, a 1969 movie. It was pretty darned good. I'm sorry to say, though, that all I could keep thinking, every time I saw co-star Rock Hudson in a scene, was, "I can't believe he was gay." I'm not a homophobe, but that darned thought came unbidden all the time. It was a very good movie. Can you imagine, in real life, guiding over 3000 horses through the country side and keep them all going in the right direction?
> 
> So I went to bed at 11:30p and was almost asleep at midnight. I snapped out of it to hear many, many fireworks or gunshots going off in the distance. I live in the country. Where in the heck was all that happening? Oh well. . . I went right back to sleep and Misty slept through the night with no wake ups to be taken outside for a potty break!!
> 
> View attachment 196063


Happy New Year, Yvonne. 
May 2017 bring you lots of joy.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Same to you, John!
> Missed you lot too!
> How's the head today?




it's ok , how is lola??


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh no, we haven't!


You've all been too busy to notice judging by the number of pages I have to read up on.
I think I'll work back through them rather than try to start from where I was last here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmmm - I'd better check the bottles.
> I thought all that banging last night was fireworks - could have been corks popping.


I was very good last night.
Shared a bottle of Champagne with wifey and that was it. 
I shall polish my halo later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You've all been too busy to notice judging by the number of pages I have to read up on.
> I think I'll work back through them rather than try to start from where I was last here.


You will find plenty of mentions of you, particularly before you posted to say you were okay. 
Lots of people were worrying about you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You will find plenty of mentions of you, particularly before you posted to say you were okay.
> Lots of people were worrying about you.


And Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's ok , how is lola??


Glad to hear you're not suffering.
Lola is OK but I'm still keeping an eye on him.
He hasn't had a poop for 3 weeks - that's the longest ever.
He is eating well and up and about but in spite of trying all the suggested remedies on the forum
i.e.cucumber, aloe, squash, longer and deeper warm soaks than usual and a nice long trip in the car - nothing!
Wondering about trying a tiny drop of syrup of figs. They don't sell mineral water (liquid paraffin) in UK anymore.
Any ideas?

How are fido and the degus?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was very good last night.
> Shared a bottle of Champagne with wifey and that was it.
> I shall polish my halo later.


How big was the bottle - a melchizedek?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Glad to hear you're not suffering.
> Lola is OK but I'm still keeping an eye on him.
> He hasn't had a poop for 3 weeks - that's the longest ever.
> He is eating well and up and about but in spite of trying all the suggested remedies on the forum
> i.e.cucumber, aloe, squash, longer and deeper warm soaks than usual and a nice long trip in the car - nothing!
> Wondering about trying a tiny drop of syrup of figs. They don't sell mineral water (liquid paraffin) in UK anymore.
> Any ideas?
> 
> How are fido and the degus?




i'm clueless. did you go to the vets? 
everyone is fine here thank you


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You will find plenty of mentions of you, particularly before you posted to say you were okay.
> Lots of people were worrying about you.


That's very kind of people to worry.
It is strange I suppose when a regular suddenly disappears.
Anyone heard from Meech?
The last time I popped in she was missing too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Glad to hear you're not suffering.
> Lola is OK but I'm still keeping an eye on him.
> He hasn't had a poop for 3 weeks - that's the longest ever.
> He is eating well and up and about but in spite of trying all the suggested remedies on the forum
> i.e.cucumber, aloe, squash, longer and deeper warm soaks than usual and a nice long trip in the car - nothing!
> Wondering about trying a tiny drop of syrup of figs. They don't sell mineral water (liquid paraffin) in UK anymore.
> Any ideas?
> 
> How are fido and the degus?


Sounds mean, but a nice warm soak in an unfamiliar high sided container and leave him until he panics.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's very kind of people to worry.
> It is strange I suppose when a regular suddenly disappears.
> Anyone heard from Meech?
> The last time I popped in she was missing too.




we do worry so. still no word, we have lost a few roomies but have also gained some new ones


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm clueless. did you go to the vets?
> everyone is fine here thank you


Vet thought it was just seasonal behaviour but to go back if I was still worried.
The exotics vet not working until this week and only does 2 days between 10 -12 am.
I'm back in work so not easy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's very kind of people to worry.
> It is strange I suppose when a regular suddenly disappears.
> Anyone heard from Meech?
> The last time I popped in she was missing too.


It's just Lola had been a bit off, and then there's your lovable neighbours.
But we thought it might be your naughty computer.
Meech has moved on in her life, I think, not been around for many months.
And Gillian has vanished, too.
We do worry.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds mean, but a nice warm soak in an unfamiliar high sided container and leave him until he panics.


Tried that in my bath which has more room for him to wander around.
He was quite relaxed and stretched out as usual.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we do worry so. still no word, we have lost a few roomies but have also gained some new ones


The more the merrier!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Vet thought it was just seasonal behaviour but to go back if I was still worried.
> The exotics vet not working until this week and only does 2 days between 10 -12 am.
> I'm back in work so not easy.


Happy new year Lyn. Good to see round. 

Bea's mud turtle, Jacques, has turned out to be female but looks like joining Lola in the name-doesn't-match-gender club


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Vet thought it was just seasonal behaviour but to go back if I was still worried.
> The exotics vet not working until this week and only does 2 days between 10 -12 am.
> I'm back in work so not easy.




i wonder if feeding a 'bad food' might work, essentially trying to give him the runs?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i wonder if feeding a 'bad food' might work, essentially trying to give him the runs?


Lots of cucumber and iceberg lettuce might be worth a try.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The more the merrier!!




you missed out on the card and gift exchange, it was brilliant 

fido pinned up all his cards from all over the world



he never did get round to decorating his tree..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy new year Lyn. Good to see round.
> 
> Bea's mud turtle, Jacques, has turned out to be female but looks like joining Lola in the name-doesn't-match-gender club


Happy New Year to you too Linda hope you and the family are well and not suffering too much today.
I suppose Jacques could be short for Jacqueline so not too bad.
It's hard to change names when you get used to one, Lola doesn't answer to anything!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lots of cucumber and iceberg lettuce might be worth a try.


He's had quite a lot of cucumber for the watery content, and aloe.
I've even let him have a couple of small tomatoes over the last couple of weeks which is a very rare treat.
I usually pick out the iceberg from mixed leaf packs but will let him have some this week.


----------



## AZtortMom

*yawns and stretching out as she enjoys the company*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *yawns and stretching out as she enjoys the company*


What a lovely post.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> *yawns and stretching out as she enjoys the company*


Happy New Year Noel, hope you are well and enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Moozillion

(lurk, lurk  )


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> (lurk, lurk  )


Happy New Year Bea!
Hope you are well and enjoying the festivities!


----------



## johnandjade

off to rummage in the kitchen for some goodies


----------



## Kristoff

Happy New Year, @Tidgy's Dad, @Yvonne G, @Lyn W and anyone who's lurking in the dark. Unless it's them meerkats


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


>


Ouch!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year Noel, hope you are well and enjoying the holiday.


Thank you Lyn 
Wonderful to see you 
Same to you


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Ouch!


Indeed


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Lots of cucumber and iceberg lettuce might be worth a try.


Try

it gives my leopards the runs !


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Happy New Year, @Tidgy's Dad, @Yvonne G, @Lyn W and anyone who's lurking in the dark. Unless it's them meerkats


Hi Lena
Happy 2017


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Happy New Year, @Tidgy's Dad, @Yvonne G, @Lyn W and anyone who's lurking in the dark. Unless it's them meerkats


Happy New Year to you and your family too Lena.
Hope 2017 is everything you want it to be.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> off to rummage in the kitchen for some goodies


Just got back from the kitchen 
*bumps into John in passing*


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena
> Happy 2017


Oh, it was you, not meerkats! Phew.  Happy New Year, Noel!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Try
> View attachment 196088
> it gives my leopards the runs !


Thanks Grandpa and happy new year to you!
That looks like the aloe I've been trying, but I have used sparingly so maybe I'll up the dose.
He loves it so won't be difficult.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Oh, it was you, not meerkats! Phew.  Happy New Year, Noel!!!


Indeed it was I


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Just got back from the kitchen
> *bumps into John in passing*


Have you beaten him to all the goodies?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Try
> View attachment 196088
> it gives my leopards the runs !




happy new year gramps


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Have you beaten him to all the goodies?


Considering he's still not back, he's probably rummaging for the goodies that are no longer there


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Considering he's still not back, he's probably rummaging for the goodies that are no longer there





johnandjade said:


> happy new year gramps


Oh, he *is* back!


----------



## johnandjade

milkybar and a rolo puddings


----------



## Lyn W

All this talk of goodies is making me peckish.
I'd better go and fix myself something to eat or I'll just end up grazing on rubbish.

Great to not see you all again.
I'll not see you again later !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Not me. I've got the day off


I go back to work Wednesday. But I'm off again next Friday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> All this talk of goodies is making me peckish.
> I'd better go and fix myself something to eat or I'll just end up grazing on rubbish.
> 
> Great to not see you all again.
> I'll not see you again later !


Ok Lyn 
Don't see you later


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> All this talk of goodies is making me peckish.
> I'd better go and fix myself something to eat or I'll just end up grazing on rubbish.
> 
> Great to not see you all again.
> I'll not see you again later !


Please don't go too far into that darkness again. We'd rather not-see you later up close!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I go back to work Wednesday. But I'm off again next Friday.




happy new year ed


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I go back to work Wednesday. But I'm off again next Friday.


Happy New Year, Ed! Wishing you the best plus that package with a snail stamp


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (lurk, lurk  )


Lurk.


----------



## Moozillion

Been napping between parties.
Will be heading out again shortly.
Life is tough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Been napping between parties.
> Will be heading out again shortly.
> Life is tough!


Gosh you"re so popular! .
I'm stuck inside with wifey.
Have fun!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lurk
Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Lurk
> Wibble


Wobble!
Lurk.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> happy new year ed


You too.
So for so good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Happy New Year, Ed! Wishing you the best plus that package with a snail stamp


Maybe 2017 will be the Year of the Package.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe 2017 will be the Year of the Package.


It will be.
Hoping 2017 will be the year of the Ed, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Well after all the domesticity of Xmas/NY I managed 2 mins slaving over a hot popty ping to come up with a bowl of Heinz tomato soup! (other brands are available)
Then I was dragged out kicking and screaming for a few drink by friends . Well you have to be sociable don't you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well after all the domesticity of Xmas/NY I managed 2 mins slaving over a hot popty ping to come up with a bowl of Heinz tomato soup! (other brands are available)
> Then I was dragged out kicking and screaming for a few drink by friends . Well you have to be sociable don't you?


Nope.
I'm staying in my cave.
Glad you're having fun. 
Campbells.


----------



## Lyn W

.....mustn't forget Baxters
or was that dog food?
No - I'm sure it's soup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....mustn't forget Baxters
> or was that dog food?
> No - I'm sure it's soup.


Crikey ! 
Does Tesco count ?
Or Cup a Soup ?
Batchelor's ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> Does Tesco count ?
> Or Cup a Soup ?
> Batchelor's ?


I think we'll leave it there.
We don't want this to become a long running soup opera.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I'm staying in my cave.
> Glad you're having fun.
> Campbells.


This is just for you Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

We just need to add glitter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think we'll leave it there.
> We don't want this to become a long running soup opera.


The first soup opera I remember was "The Broth-ers".


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The first soup opera I remember was "The Broth-ers".


I remember it - it was on BBC STEW


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I remember it - it was on BBC STEW


.......and starred a young Simon Cawl
(Cawl = Welsh stew for readers not familiar with Wales)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> This is just for you Adam


Ha de ha.
But he's going outdoors, indoors.
It's inside a studio.
Is that Elmo ?
Where's Yellow Turtle!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> But he's going outdoors, indoors.
> It's inside a studio.
> Is that Elmo ?
> Where's Yellow Turtle!


I know, right?! 
I miss her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......and starred a young Simon Cawl
> (Cawl = Welsh stew for readers not familiar with Wales)


That really takes the bisqueit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I know, right?!
> I miss her!


Yeah. 
I think Ed said she was okay and would hopefully visit us soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Delaney! 
Come Back!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That really takes the bisqueit.


I'll need to take stock of things before I respond to that
It's quite gruelling thinking of retorts at this time of night.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 196023


I was once knitting as I was driving.
A police car pulled up along side me and the cop shouted "Pull over!"
"No," I shouted back - "it's a scarf!"


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> then came home to the road shut off, someone set the new builds on fire
> View attachment 196052
> 
> 
> 
> jade got some kisses from the firemen so she was happy.


Some people will do anything to get a kiss from a fireman!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll need to take stock of things before I respond to that
> It's quite gruelling thinking of retorts at this time of night.


Yes, I should mull-igatawny it over, too.
But mustn't get consumè-d by it all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


>


Splendid!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to catch a few zzzzzs
My last day of freedom tomorrow - its getting harder to go back to work.
I just want to stay home with Lola 
but maybe I'd get a bit fed up of one way conversation eventually.
So Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Happy New Year everyone !!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy New Year everyone !!


Happy New Year to you too!
Hope you celebrated in style!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


>


When my mom was a child there was and old fellow in a nearby town who used to sell vegetables from a mule-drawn wagon. She asked him what the mule's name was, and he said "Hot Biscuits With Plenty of Butter!"


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year to you too!
> Hope you celebrated in style!


I celebrated with sleep. Lol 
How was your New Year Eve?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to catch a few zzzzzs
> My last day of freedom tomorrow - its getting harder to go back to work.
> I just want to stay home with Lola
> but maybe I'd get a bit fed up of one way conversation eventually.
> So Nos Da and take care.


I never get fed up with one way conversation.
I let Tidgy do all the talking.
Nos da, Lyn.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy New Year everyone !!


Happy New Year, Linhdan! 
Hope you have a brilliant 2017.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Linhdan!
> Hope you have a brilliant 2017.


Happy New Year Adam!! 
Thank you! Hope you have an amazing 2017!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Happy New Year Adam!!
> Thank you! Hope you have an amazing 2017!


I shall certainly try my best.


----------



## Momof4

I hope everyone had a safe New Year's!! Love you all!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, All!
Not-see you again tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I hope everyone had a safe New Year's!! Love you all!!!


Love you, too, Kathy! 
2017 off to a good start for all, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, All!
> Not-see you again tomorrow!


Nos da! 
Hope to not see you, too, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Ladies and gentlemen.
Might bump into you in the Dark soon.
Keep warm.


----------



## wellington

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. Hope all had a safe and fun celebration of whatever it was you did, big or small. Hoping all a fabulous 2017.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Mornooning, John!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Goodnight John


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Do you know this single malt, John? Husband brought it from Edinburgh. It was something special.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodnight John




good night gramps


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Do you know this single malt, John? Husband brought it from Edinburgh. It was something special.
> View attachment 196133




good morning lena! 

i haven't sorry, looks like you enjoyed it


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena!
> 
> i haven't sorry, looks like you enjoyed it


To the last drop.  
Hope you have an easy day at work today.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> To the last drop.
> Hope you have an easy day at work today.




i had a whisky for the bells, cant remember what it was though:/

should be an easy day, the foreman is back in (i hope! )


----------



## johnandjade

not looking to busy today at all


----------



## johnandjade

the gaffa is late!


----------



## johnandjade

he's in, woohoo


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> not looking to busy today at all


Good morning John and Lena. 

I've heard of Glenfarclas - that's from Speyside (pronounced Spayside) and the Islay (pronounced Eye-luh) malts are renowned. I don't particularly like whisky, though there is such a huge range of flavours that I should probably say that I haven't found one I really enjoy. JoesDad likes whisky though; he has a selection in the cupboard. 

Good morning everyone else too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena.
> 
> I've heard of Glenfarclas - that's from Speyside (pronounced Spayside) and the Islay (pronounced Eye-luh) malts are renowned. I don't particularly like whisky, though there is such a huge range of flavours that I should probably say that I haven't found one I really enjoy. JoesDad likes whisky though; he has a selection in the cupboard.
> 
> Good morning everyone else too



good morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

result!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena.
> 
> I've heard of Glenfarclas - that's from Speyside (pronounced Spayside) and the Islay (pronounced Eye-luh) malts are renowned. I don't particularly like whisky, though there is such a huge range of flavours that I should probably say that I haven't found one I really enjoy. JoesDad likes whisky though; he has a selection in the cupboard.
> 
> Good morning everyone else too


Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Since cheese worked to bring Adam back to the CDR, let's try this for @Gillian Moore:


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I celebrated with sleep. Lol
> How was your New Year Eve?


Very nice thanks,
I cooked supper for one of my nephews who is in his own, and then we went to a sisters at about 10.30 to see in the New Year with her family a bit more exciting for my nephew seeing his cousins than staying in with just one of his aunts!! Had my one and only alcoholic drink when I got home at about 1.30 so no hangovers for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Second day of the new year and so far so good.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i had a whisky for the bells, cant remember what it was though:/


Ummm........Bells for the bells?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I hope everyone had a safe New Year's!! Love you all!!!


Happy new Year to you Kathy and your family; wishing you a safe and healthy 2017.


----------



## Lyn W

wellington said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. Hope all had a safe and fun celebration of whatever it was you did, big or small. Hoping all a fabulous 2017.


Wishing you and your family a happy healthy and safe 2017 too Barbara!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena.
> 
> I've heard of Glenfarclas - that's from Speyside (pronounced Spayside) and the Islay (pronounced Eye-luh) malts are renowned. I don't particularly like whisky, though there is such a huge range of flavours that I should probably say that I haven't found one I really enjoy. JoesDad likes whisky though; he has a selection in the cupboard.
> 
> Good morning everyone else too


I'm not a whisky lover either, we always had it in the house as my dad would have a tipple before bed (medicinal purposes I believe) but never acquired a taste for it myself.
I enjoy the occasional brandy and a JD but I can't stand hangovers so I'm very restrained with all alcoholic beverages these days.
(Can I borrow your halo polish, Adam?)


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Very nice thanks,
> I cooked supper for one of my nephews who is in his own, and then we went to a sisters at about 10.30 to see in the New Year with her family a bit more exciting for my nephew seeing his cousins than staying in with just one of his aunts!! Had my one and only alcoholic drink when I got home at about 1.30 so no hangovers for me.


That should be '......*on* his own.....' he's not actually *in *his own supper. 
Too late to edit.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I must get busy so I'll try to catch you all later.
TTFN!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Very nice thanks,
> I cooked supper for one of my nephews who is in his own, and then we went to a sisters at about 10.30 to see in the New Year with her family a bit more exciting for my nephew seeing his cousins than staying in with just one of his aunts!! Had my one and only alcoholic drink when I got home at about 1.30 so no hangovers for me.


Thats very nice of you. And sounded like a lovely new years eve spent with family. 
I fell asleep around 11:30... so close to midnight, haha but oh well.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> That should be '......*on* his own.....' he's not actually *in *his own supper.
> Too late to edit.


I got it  
I make those mistakes all the time


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning everyone ! 
Bathed my puppy last night so he smells lovely  didnt even know he had his head cuddled next to my nose last night til he headbutt me, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. Hope all had a safe and fun celebration of whatever it was you did, big or small. Hoping all a fabulous 2017.


Good morning! 
Thanks, Barb. 
Twas fun.
Hope you had some fun, too.
Happy New Years Box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good afternoon, John! 
Happy New Year's Box!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Hope everyone is well.


Good afternoon, Lena, we're good.
Happy New Year's Box!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John and Lena.
> 
> I've heard of Glenfarclas - that's from Speyside (pronounced Spayside) and the Islay (pronounced Eye-luh) malts are renowned. I don't particularly like whisky, though there is such a huge range of flavours that I should probably say that I haven't found one I really enjoy. JoesDad likes whisky though; he has a selection in the cupboard.
> 
> Good morning everyone else too


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Happy New Year's Box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Since cheese worked to bring Adam back to the CDR, let's try this for @Gillian Moore:
> View attachment 196136


Good plan. 
@Gillian Moore 





Oli Kahn would like to invite you to join him for a Nutella Burger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Second day of the new year and so far so good.


Good afternoon, Lyn.
Glad to hear you're having a good New Year's Box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a whisky lover either, we always had it in the house as my dad would have a tipple before bed (medicinal purposes I believe) but never acquired a taste for it myself.
> I enjoy the occasional brandy and a JD but I can't stand hangovers so I'm very restrained with all alcoholic beverages these days.
> (Can I borrow your halo polish, Adam?)


Sure.


But make sure you give it back when you're finished.
I have lots of halos.


----------



## johnandjade

work done, we'r out of here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone !
> Bathed my puppy last night so he smells lovely  didnt even know he had his head cuddled next to my nose last night til he headbutt me, lol
> View attachment 196137


Happy New Year lovely puppy. 
And Happy New Year's Box, Linhdan.


----------



## johnandjade

and i'm into the pub


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> work done, we'r out of here


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and i'm into the pub


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## johnandjade

10 cans and 24 bottles of bud, not a bad day at work. couple jars then home, bit of luck jade has tidied the house


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 10 cans and 24 bottles of bud, not a bad day at work. couple jars then home, bit of luck jade has tidied the house


Result.
I'm currently house tidying as well.
I quite like it cos afterwards wifey can't find anything.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Result.
> I'm currently house tidying as well.
> I quite like it cos afterwards wifey can't find anything.





i just want to bush out when inget home, but cant relax in mess :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i just want to bush out when inget home, but cant relax in mess :/


Know what you mean.
I put the bush out in the garden earlier.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Know what you mean.
> I put the bush out in the garden earlier.




 i'm sure you understand my kryptic message


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm sure you understand my kryptic message


Of, course.
Unlike Superman, I am not scared of Kryptonite.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of, course.
> Unlike Superman, I am not scared of Kryptonite.




tee hee hee.


----------



## johnandjade

PG 13 , language


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning lovies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies


Good morning, Noel.
Happy New Year's Box.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Happy New Year's Box.




please do go on sir, new years box??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> please do go on sir, new years box??


The day after Christmas Day is called Boxing Day. 
So the day after New Year's Day must be Boxing New Year.
But I prefer New Year's Box.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The day after Christmas Day is called Boxing Day.
> So the day after New Year's Day must be Boxing New Year.
> But I prefer New Year's Box.




i thought so. but one. ox as as good as the next


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i thought so. but one. ox as as good as the next


I rather like oxen.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rather like oxen.



an ox without the period


----------



## johnandjade

this road is always busy,



i find no one ever stops, so i simply put out my hand and cross


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this road is always busy,
> View attachment 196145
> 
> 
> i find no one ever stops, so i simply put out my hand and cross


Let's hope they do all stop when you do this. 
Golly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Let's hope they do all stop when you do this.
> Golly.




all good so far


----------



## johnandjade

to mc d's then taxi home , last beer honestly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all good so far


That's what the chap who jumped off the skyscraper said.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's what the chap who jumped off the skyscraper said.




to be fair, i doubt he had anymore after that! . 

sainsberys car park?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Happy New Year's Box.


Good Morning Adam
Happy New year's box to you


----------



## JoesMum

We've been out for a walk. The River Medway was looking rather beautiful today



Three years ago it flooded rather badly on Christmas Eve and it stayed flooded right into January. These were taken exactly 3 years ago








And talking of Sainsbury's - this was the car park


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We've been out for a walk. The River Medway was looking rather beautiful today
> View attachment 196146
> 
> 
> Three years ago it flooded rather badly on Christmas Eve and it stayed flooded right into January. These were taken exactly 3 years ago
> View attachment 196147
> 
> View attachment 196148
> 
> View attachment 196151
> 
> View attachment 196150
> 
> And talking of Sainsbury's - this was the car park
> View attachment 196149




yayyyzzahhh!!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> We've been out for a walk. The River Medway was looking rather beautiful today
> View attachment 196146
> 
> 
> Three years ago it flooded rather badly on Christmas Eve and it stayed flooded right into January. These were taken exactly 3 years ago
> View attachment 196147
> 
> View attachment 196148
> 
> View attachment 196151
> 
> View attachment 196150
> 
> And talking of Sainsbury's - this was the car park
> View attachment 196149


Wowsers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to be fair, i doubt he had anymore after that! .
> 
> sainsberys car park?


Here it's Carrefour.
But it's a lie.
There's always a lot more than four cars there.
The Sainsbury's thing was most sad.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here it's Carrefour.
> But it's a lie.
> There's always a lot more than four cars there.
> The Sainsbury's thing was most sad.




that makes 2??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We've been out for a walk. The River Medway was looking rather beautiful today
> View attachment 196146
> 
> 
> Three years ago it flooded rather badly on Christmas Eve and it stayed flooded right into January. These were taken exactly 3 years ago
> View attachment 196147
> 
> View attachment 196148
> 
> View attachment 196151
> 
> View attachment 196150
> 
> And talking of Sainsbury's - this was the car park
> View attachment 196149


Golly.
Lunch in the river.
Looks beautiful today, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that makes 2??


No, just making a bad Carrefour joke.
The worst thing that happened in the car park here was I got gravel in my shoe.


----------



## johnandjade

waiting in a smeggin q


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> waiting in a smeggin q


For a taxicabriolet ?
Here, people don't queue for taxis. 
You fight for them.
wifey is unsurprisingly good at this.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Since cheese worked to bring Adam back to the CDR, let's try this for @Gillian Moore:
> View attachment 196136


Great idea, Lena!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan.
> @Gillian Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oli Kahn would like to invite you to join him for a Nutella Burger.


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> View attachment 196138
> 
> But make sure you give it back when you're finished.
> I have lots of halos.


Ok. Now, THIS is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies


"Nothing could be grander than to be in Loosiana!!!" LOVE.IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We've been out for a walk. The River Medway was looking rather beautiful today
> View attachment 196146
> 
> 
> Three years ago it flooded rather badly on Christmas Eve and it stayed flooded right into January. These were taken exactly 3 years ago
> View attachment 196147
> 
> View attachment 196148
> 
> View attachment 196151
> 
> View attachment 196150
> 
> And talking of Sainsbury's - this was the car park
> View attachment 196149


OH, MY!!!!!  Looks awful!!!! What a mess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Nothing could be grander than to be in Loosiana!!!" LOVE.IT!!!!!!!!!!


Not any bias there .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OH, MY!!!!!  Looks awful!!!! What a mess.


Happy New Years Box, Bea!


----------



## JoesMum

I've filled my New Year's Box with Christmas decorations and am feeling very happy. 

All packed away for the next eleven and a half months 

Tomorrow I shall donate the surplus chocolate and biscuits (we seem to have been given tonnes this year) to the staffroom at my governor school as is traditional. The PE department will no doubt deal with them swiftly even if nobody else can face them!


----------



## Bee62

Hello roommates,

I would like to introduce you my Christmas present:
I got Martina, the little turtle......


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates,
> 
> I would like to introduce you my Christmas present:
> I got Martina, the little turtle......



The look on his face was precious!


----------



## Bee62

Mine too ......


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates,
> 
> I would like to introduce you my Christmas present:
> I got Martina, the little turtle......


I'm very concerned about the shell. It is very soft. Daughter's bed companion for the last 23 years has the same problem - too much cuddling, poor diet and not enough UVB.


----------



## Bee62

Oh, I know this. That´s the cruel, cruel fate of stuffed animals that live in beds ....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah.
> I think Ed said she was okay and would hopefully visit us soon.


Either Yvonne or Wellington reported not long ago that she was fine and was amused at our concern.
I haven't spoken to her myself, sadly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've filled my New Year's Box with Christmas decorations and am feeling very happy.
> 
> All packed away for the next eleven and a half months
> 
> Tomorrow I shall donate the surplus chocolate and biscuits (we seem to have been given tonnes this year) to the staffroom at my governor school as is traditional. The PE department will no doubt deal with them swiftly even if nobody else can face them!


I think the Roommates might appreciate the chocolate and biccies, too. 
Saying 'PE department' is also close to swearing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates,
> 
> I would like to introduce you my Christmas present:
> I got Martina, the little turtle......


How adorable! 
I want one! 
Happy Christmas Box, Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm very concerned about the shell. It is very soft. Daughter's bed companion for the last 23 years has the same problem - too much cuddling, poor diet and not enough UVB.
> View attachment 196169


And use beans as a substrate to ensure a full recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Either Yvonne or Wellington reported not long ago that she was fine and was amused at our concern.
> I haven't spoken to her myself, sadly.


Hi, Ed, Happy New Year's Box.
Sorry, thought it may have been you.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates,
> 
> I would like to introduce you my Christmas present:
> I got Martina, the little turtle......


ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The day after Christmas Day is called Boxing Day.
> So the day after New Year's Day must be Boxing New Year.
> But I prefer New Year's Box.


I expect your new ears came in a box or maybe you can box your new ears?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this road is always busy,
> View attachment 196145
> 
> 
> i find no one ever stops, so i simply put out my hand and cross


You need one of these

(idea for next year's xmas present for John)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I've filled my New Year's Box with Christmas decorations and am feeling very happy.
> 
> All packed away for the next eleven and a half months
> 
> Tomorrow I shall donate the surplus chocolate and biscuits (we seem to have been given tonnes this year) to the staffroom at my governor school as is traditional. The PE department will no doubt deal with them swiftly even if nobody else can face them!


I'm waiting until 12th night even though I'm back in work tomorrow.
But my tree etc didn't go up until Xmas eve so they can have a few more days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I expect your new ears came in a box or maybe you can box your new ears?


It's my nose that gets boxed.
Often.
Lots of boxes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You need one of these
> View attachment 196174
> (idea for next year's xmas present for John)


Or an ACME "Build Your Own Bridge " Kit.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening Adam.
How has your day been?
Lola had a big poop today so I'm celebrating Loo Years Day!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or an ACME "Build Your Own Bridge " Kit.


Maybe just a big Meccano set?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam.
> How has your day been?
> Lola had a big poop today so I'm celebrating Loo Years Day!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done Lola, you good boy.
Evening, Lyn.
I feel a lot better today, thanks.
Tidying and a little TV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe just a big Meccano set?


Complicated.
Lego's cheaper and quicker.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> Evening Adam.
> How has your day been?
> Lola had a big poop today so I'm celebrating Loo Years Day!



We are all crazy, aren`t we ? 
My sullies poop every day a lot. Because of this fact I have the right to celebrate every day of the year !
Yeahhhhhh !!!!! That`s great in the beginning of 2017.
Lyn, you made and save my day !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Lyn W said
> 
> 
> We are all crazy, aren`t we ?
> My sullies poop every day a lot. Because of this fact I have the right to celebrate every day of the year !
> Yeahhhhhh !!!!! That`s great in the beginning of 2017.
> Lyn, you made and save my day !


Thank you 
I was very relieved that Lola relieved himself - after 3 weeks without any poop I was getting worried.
In spite of a new mvb, soaking everyday, varying his diet and being careful what I give him to eat his digestive system really slows down in the winter.
He must feel so much better and was very active afterwards!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Complicated.
> Lego's cheaper and quicker.


This ones in Germany


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Either Yvonne or Wellington reported not long ago that she was fine and was amused at our concern.
> I haven't spoken to her myself, sadly.



You talking about Delaney? Yeah, I emailed her a couple weeks ago. She's just real busy. She's hoping to come back soon.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lyn,

3 weeks without any poop is horrifieing ! I understand very good that you are glad Lola pooped now. That`s really a good reason to celebrate the day. Best wishes for Lola from me.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> 
> 3 weeks without any poop is horrifieing ! I understand very good that you are glad Lola pooped now. That`s really a good reason to celebrate the day. Best wishes for Lola from me.


A big thank you from Lola and myself.


----------



## Bee62

I would die of fear if my little ones could not poop !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I would die of fear if my little ones could not poop !


Yes Lola has given my heart a few palpooptations!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola has given my heart a few palpooptations!


I'm very glad Lola has finally decided to poop  And that you're back in good punning form too


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I'm very glad Lola has finally decided to poop  And that you're back in good punning form too


Thank you Linda - and he did it in his soak - only the second time in 2.5 years he's done that.
As for the punning I'm sure the novelty will wear off soon


----------



## Bee62

Lyn, how old is Lola and have you a picture of her/him to upload here ? I would be glad to see her.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam. Why do you hide ( in a dark corner ) ?
I hope you are fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Why do you hide ( in a dark corner ) ?
> I hope you are fine.


Good evening, Bee. 
I was busy counting my knees. 
Okay now.


----------



## Bee62

You must count your knees ? Ähhm, I only have two...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You must count your knees ? Ähhm, I only have two...


Yeah, me too, but just checking.
I haven't counted them for a while.


----------



## Bee62

Checking is good. I do it every morning:
Two arms... äh one is still sleeping.
Two legs.... argh.... both are sleeping.
One head .... uhhhh, awake and trying to wake up legs and arms.

That`s the time I think I`m getting old......


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam. Sleep as well as I will do.
Hope not to read you tomorrow.
Take good care of yourself. 
We all need you here in the CDR.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Checking is good. I do it every morning:
> Two arms... äh one is still sleeping.
> Two legs.... argh.... both are sleeping.
> One head .... uhhhh, awake and trying to wake up legs and arms.
> 
> That`s the time I think I`m getting old......


It's counting my hairs that becomes easier.
Every time I do so, there are a few hundred less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam. Sleep as well as I will do.
> Hope not to read you tomorrow.
> Take good care of yourself.
> We all need you here in the CDR.
> 
> Sabine


Night, night, Sabine.
Thank you.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm very glad Lola has finally decided to poop  And that you're back in good punning form too


 Lyn is ALWAYS in good punning form!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

They just mentioned meerkats on a Doctor Who commentary. 
Is nowhere safe ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> You talking about Delaney? Yeah, I emailed her a couple weeks ago. She's just real busy. She's hoping to come back soon.


Apperently she has no idea how much we liked her being in our little world.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Lyn, how old is Lola and have you a picture of her/him to upload here ? I would be glad to see her.


He is in my avatar enjoying a nice leisurely soak. I don't know how old he is as he was found in a field. A vet told me he was about 10 but having seen a 7 year old leopard who was twice as big I estimate that he is about 5 or 6 but I could be way out as torts grow at different rates and you can't really compare them. He is about 29 cm long now.




This is Lola enjoying his tunnel last summer


----------



## Lyn W

Well I popped off to get organised for tomorrow - have to find my routine again now I'm back in work, so Lola's food is all ready to plate up in the morning - he'll have a bit more room now I should think. 
Then my sister rang so we had a good long chat and the last couple of hours have flown by so I've only just popped back to say goodnight.
It's lovely being able to pop in and out of the forum and chat to you all when I want. 
But for now Nos Da and have a good Tuesday.
Take care everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Lyn.
It's just as lovely having you popping as it is having Lola pooping. 
Won't see you tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn.
> It's just as lovely having you popping as it is having Lola pooping.
> Won't see you tomorrow, hopefully.




Wait. . . Lola's poop is lovely?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wait. . . Lola's poop is lovely?


Most certainly.
Lola hadn't pooped for three weeks, so I'd say so.
Happy News Years Box , Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All I can hear is the tumbleweeds drifting through the Dark.
Or is it the armadillos and hedgehogs rolling by, slowly ?
Anyway, I'm curling up in the corner.
Night night, Roommates.
Call me when my cheese delivery arrives.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All I can hear is the tumbleweeds drifting through the Dark.
> Or is it the armadillos and hedgehogs rolling by, slowly ?
> Anyway, I'm curling up in the corner.
> Night night, Roommates.
> Call me when my cheese delivery arrives.


Was I snoring again?
Sorry.
Good night


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was I snoring again?
> Sorry.
> Good night


Dearest Ed, 
Our post offices have a great---one-way---communication.


Thank you for the lovely card!!!
A little bird told me you may expect to be delighted, hopefully in time for the Orthodox Christmas


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Wait. . . Lola's poop is lovely?


Speaking of lovely tort poop---Noel, how's your girl doing? @AZtortMom


----------



## johnandjade

good morning world


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Tuesday and the Christmas break has ended here. 

Son returned to his flat in north London yesterday. Husband and daughter start back at work today. I need coffee and a list to organise my day.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Tuesday and the Christmas break has ended here.
> 
> Son returned to his flat in north London yesterday. Husband and daughter start back at work today. I need coffee and a list to organise my day.




good morning mum, back to reality


----------



## johnandjade

ruff night for me, sill tummy wouldn't let me sleep. walking to work with new wireless headphones jade got me for christmas 

instant wake up and game face,,,


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ruff night for me, sill tummy wouldn't let me sleep. walking to work with new wireless headphones jade got me for christmas
> 
> instant wake up and game face,,,


Hopefully your diet and drinking will be more sensible now the Christmas and new year festivities are over... and your stomach will get chance to recover. I'm on the straight and narrow for the next few weeks too!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully your diet and drinking will be more sensible now the Christmas and new year festivities are over... and your stomach will get chance to recover. I'm on the straight and narrow for the next few weeks too!




you're right, i should give myself a talking too


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning Noël. Up bright and early again!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Up bright and early again!


Yes Ma'am
Back to the grind 
Morning Linda


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates




good morning mom


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom


Morning John


----------



## Bee62

Good morning or good afternoon roommates. 
Is somebody here with me ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning or good afternoon roommates.
> Is somebody here with me ?


Good afternoon Sabine 

I've had a lot of chores to do today, but keep popping in to keep an eye on things


----------



## Bee62

*I have destroyed the christmas tree !*


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Linda. If you keep an eye here, all things will be right.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> *I have destroyed the christmas tree !*


I'm glad you translated - I worked out about the tree, but couldn't translate the verb to know what had happened to it


----------



## Bee62

*Good morning and have a good start in the new week !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Dearest Ed,
> Our post offices have a great---one-way---communication.
> View attachment 196214
> 
> Thank you for the lovely card!!!
> A little bird told me you may expect to be delighted, hopefully in time for the Orthodox Christmas


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning world


Good afternoon, John.
Happy Christmas wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Dearest Ed,
> Our post offices have a great---one-way---communication.
> View attachment 196214
> 
> Thank you for the lovely card!!!
> A little bird told me you may expect to be delighted, hopefully in time for the Orthodox Christmas


Good afternoon, Lena.
Happy Christmas wifey.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Tuesday and the Christmas break has ended here.
> 
> Son returned to his flat in north London yesterday. Husband and daughter start back at work today. I need coffee and a list to organise my day.


Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Linda.
It is Christmas wifey here, so I must start preparing for second Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Christmas wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning or good afternoon roommates.
> Is somebody here with me ?


Good morning, Sabine.
I was in corner 6, but am back now.
Happy Christmas wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *I have destroyed the christmas tree !*


We haven't.
Not for more than a fortnight yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Christmas wifey, all.
Tis time to buy a potato after my break.


----------



## Bee62

Adam, have you read that I received your christmas card ? Thanks a lot. The city looks beautiful at night. I can understand that you love that view.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> *Good morning and have a good start in the new week !*


I could do that one on my own  I haven't forgotten all the German I learned at school to my surprise!


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> I could do that one on my own  I haven't forgotten all the German I learned at school to my surprise!



Great !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, have you read that I received your christmas card ? Thanks a lot. The city looks beautiful at night. I can understand that you love that view.


Yep, and I got yours, ta.
Our medina is such a beautiful place. 
Still takes my breath away after 11 years here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still watching my Doctor Who episode of the day.
So episode 369 today, "Death to the Daleks" part 4 .(terrible). 
Up to 1974,and only the third Doctor, Jon Pertwee, so quite a while to go still.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon fellow CDRers hope you are all well today.
I managed to make a quick getaway from work as I was giving one of my TAs a lift home.
So nice to be home in the light!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ruff night for me, sill tummy wouldn't let me sleep. walking to work with new wireless headphones jade got me for christmas
> 
> instant wake up and game face,,,


Hope you've been feeling better through the day, John.
A few days of your tummy taking it easy should help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon fellow CDRers hope you are all well today.
> I managed to make a quick getaway from work as I was giving one of my TAs a lift home.
> So nice to be home in the light!!


Happy Christmas wifey, Lyn.
Just got back with a potato for wifey, an onion for me and some turnip greens for Tidgy.
And some milk for the hedgehogs.
And some sugar for the armadillos.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas wifey, Lyn.
> Just got back with a potato for wifey, an onion for me and some turnip greens for Tidgy.
> And some milk for the hedgehogs.
> And some sugar for the armadillos.


Happy Christmas Wifey to you too Adam!
Sounds like you've had a busy day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Christmas Wifey to you too Adam!
> Sounds like you've had a busy day!


I'm exhausted.
Now i've got to make coffee, put the food away and then feed and bathe Tidgy.
And change a light bulb.
It's a hard life, to be sure.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm exhausted.
> Now i've got to make coffee, put the food away and then feed and bathe Tidgy.
> And change a light bulb.
> It's a hard life, to be sure.


My heart bleeds for you!

I'm on outdoor activities tomorrow and off somewhere you probably know very well Adam.
We're sand dune and beach walking at Merthyr Mawr near Ogmore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My heart bleeds for you!
> 
> I'm on outdoor activities tomorrow and off somewhere you probably know very well Adam.
> We're sand dune and beach walking at Merthyr Mawr near Ogmore.


Well that's a nice trip if the weather holds.
Only went there once, actually, to study dune formation, was going to go again to have a closer look at the insects and fungi, but got rained off and never got around to it. Beautiful place.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well that's a nice trip if the weather holds.
> Only went there once, actually, to study dune formation, was going to go again to have a closer look at the insects and fungi, but got rained off and never got around to it. Beautiful place.


I've been there a few times. We took body boards once and used them to slide down the dunes - great fun.
They filmed some of Lawrence of Arabia there many moons ago.
Should be dry tomorrow but very cold. I'm looking forward to a nice walk that will blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've been there a few times. We took body boards once and used them to slide down the dunes - great fun.
> They filmed some of Lawrence of Arabia there many moons ago.
> Should be dry tomorrow but very cold. I'm looking forward to a nice walk that will blow the cobwebs away.


I remember collecting fossils in January at Lydney, down on the Severn Beach. There was ice and snow on the rocks and the wind was whistling up the Bristol Channel. Horrible, but I'd determined to go, so i went.
Found two tiny fish scales and didn't stop shivering for nearly a week. 
Was it worth it ?
Yep.


----------



## Lyn W

Nothing worse than the wind whistling up your Bristol Channel!

Must have been very uncomfortable for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nothing worse than the wind whistling up your Bristol Channel!
> 
> Must have been very uncomfortable for you!


Indeed. 
Lucky I'd left the monkeys at home.


----------



## Lyn W

Every time we go out for Outdoor Ed I send a note home telling parents what we are doing, what the kids need to wear and bring etc.
I always add that _' we will provide waterproof suits and wellies if necessary'_
My note today caused quite a stir because in my rush to get it typed at lunchtime I made a spelling mistake so my last line read
'_we will provide waterproof suits and *willies* if necessary'_
Thankfully another teacher spotted it when she was reading it to one of her boys so I managed to collect them all back in and correct it.
I won't live that one down in a hurry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Every time we go out for Outdoor Ed I send a note home telling parents what we are doing, what the kids need to wear and bring etc.
> I always add that _' we will provide waterproof suits and wellies if necessary'_
> My note today caused quite a stir because in my rush to get it typed at lunchtime I made a spelling mistake so my last line read
> '_we will provide waterproof suits and *willies* if necessary'_
> Thankfully another teacher spotted it when she was reading it to one of her boys so I managed to collect them all back in and correct it.
> I won't live that one down in a hurry!


I once did a similar thing with a Christmas thank you letter.
"Thank you for the pair of boobs you sent me for Christmas. "


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! good boy tonight, no pub!! walking home as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! good boy tonight, no pub!! walking home as well.


Splendid. 
I've been out for some exercise, too and also off the sauce.
Halos all round.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! good boy tonight, no pub!! walking home as well.


Hi John, how are you feeling?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> I've been out for some exercise, too and also off the sauce.
> Halos all round.




evening guv! i'm not that good, walking but i get a mile per beer... one to go


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John, how are you feeling?




i'm good thanks. 

i had a good laugh at your typo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm good thanks.
> 
> i had a good laugh at your typo


They say all that outdoor stuff will make a man of you!
Glad to hear you're feeling OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evening guv! i'm not that good, walking but i get a mile per beer... one to go


I get tired lying down at the moment. 
hey ho.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> They say all that outdoor stuff will make a man of you!
> Glad to hear you're feeling OK




or a woman if it's really cold


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> or a woman if it's really cold


don't worry I can provide spares - if necessary!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get tired lying down at the moment.
> hey ho.




. glad you're still wibbling


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> don't worry I can provide spares - if necessary!




and lola pooed!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or a woman if it's really cold


It was 3 degrees above freezing at the coldest point last night. 
Coldest it's been in the 12 winters we've spent here.
I slept in Tidgy's enclosure near the CHE.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and lola pooed!!!!


At last!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was 3 degrees above freezing at the coldest point last night.
> Coldest it's been in the 12 winters we've spent here.
> I slept in Tidgy's enclosure near the CHE.


-2'C here
probably much colder where John is.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was 3 degrees above freezing at the coldest point last night.
> Coldest it's been in the 12 winters we've spent here.
> I slept in Tidgy's enclosure near the CHE.




cold wont be helping you will it?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> At last!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> -2'C here
> probably much colder where John is.




we are actually doing well just now, thermals were a mistake today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cold wont be helping you will it?


I keep the heating racked up high. 
It never drops below 65 F anywhere in the house. 
Just seriously expensive.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we are actually doing well just now, thermals were a mistake today


We've had a very cold day - lovely and sunny
but frost didn't thaw in the shade at all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I keep the heating racked up high.
> It never drops below 65 F anywhere in the house.
> Just seriously expensive.


Wrap up nice and warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We had a very cold day - lovely and sunny
> but frost didn't thaw in the shade at all.


My friend Ian in Weston super Mare said the same yesterday.
At least here it's still 20°C in the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wrap up nice and warm.


I look like the Michelin man already.
(other brands of tyre are available) .


----------



## Lyn W

I had better go and give Lola his soak before he settles down for the night.
So carry on keeping warm and I'll see you later.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We've had a very cold day - lovely and sunny
> but frost didn't thaw in the shade at all.


Same here. Low of -2 last night. Bright shiny high of +3 today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I had better go and give Lola his soak before he settles down for the night.
> So carry on keeping warm and I'll see you later.


Say good night to Lola for me. 
I'm climbing back into Tidgy's enclosure soon, it's great but I do tend to get the baked beans stuck in my beard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Same here. Low of -2 last night. Bright shiny high of +3 today.


Goodness! 
Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Every time we go out for Outdoor Ed I send a note home telling parents what we are doing, what the kids need to wear and bring etc.
> I always add that _' we will provide waterproof suits and wellies if necessary'_
> My note today caused quite a stir because in my rush to get it typed at lunchtime I made a spelling mistake so my last line read
> '_we will provide waterproof suits and *willies* if necessary'_
> Thankfully another teacher spotted it when she was reading it to one of her boys so I managed to collect them all back in and correct it.
> I won't live that one down in a hurry!



Lol!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Lyn.
I saw the picture of Lola sitting in a cat-play-tunnel. Lovely ! Lola is a beauty.
The look on his face looking out of this tunnel is like: My home is my castle...... Great !


----------



## Bee62

Here in Germany it`s cold too. The next days there might be -10 Grad Celsius.
Snow has fallen two days ago.
*I hate winter !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Here in Germany it`s cold too. The next days there might be -10 Grad Celsius.
> Snow has fallen two days ago.
> *I hate winter !*


Me, too! 
i lived in Poland for a while and it got to -40 °C at one point in the winter (including wind chill).
My eyes would crackle and you had to keep blinking to stop them freezing.
The Baltic was frozen so you could walk on the sea.
We stayed in and drank vodka.
When summer was ending I moved before the next winter! 
Never again.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Here in Germany it`s cold too. The next days there might be -10 Grad Celsius.
> Snow has fallen two days ago.
> *I hate winter !*


I love winter when it's on TV ! But I don't want to be part of it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I love winter when it's on TV ! But I don't want to be part of it !


Quite.
Good afternoon, Grandpa!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.
It's not just warm, it's HOT.
I go back to work tomorrow and will have access to my work computer and can catch up and keep up with the room.
I've taken a photo of one of my two new Christmas Red Tail catfish.
They are about 3.5 inches but grow to about 3.5 feet in captivity and to 6 feet in the wild.
Reminiscent of a Sulcata.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Ed. How hot it is in Florida ?
Your new catfish looks good. 
What kind of tube is he swimming in?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> It's not just warm, it's HOT.
> I go back to work tomorrow and will have access to my work computer and can catch up and keep up with the room.
> I've taken a photo of one of my two new Christmas Red Tail catfish.
> They are about 3.5 inches but grow to about 3.5 feet in captivity and to 6 feet in the wild.
> Reminiscent of a Sulcata.




Really cool Ed!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's about 85 degrees Fahrenheit.
The cat is inside a 3 inch PVC pipe. At this size, they instinctively need to hide a lot.
There are a lot of big, hungry things swimming in the Amazon.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> Good afternoon, Grandpa!


Good day my friend !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> It's not just warm, it's HOT.
> I go back to work tomorrow and will have access to my work computer and can catch up and keep up with the room.
> I've taken a photo of one of my two new Christmas Red Tail catfish.
> They are about 3.5 inches but grow to about 3.5 feet in captivity and to 6 feet in the wild.
> Reminiscent of a Sulcata.


Most splendid fish.
Sorry you have to go back to work.
But glad you'll be back with us again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been replacing some water feed lines in the garage for my ice machine. It's like a sauna out there and my little wall unit A/C is cranked up, too. I'm remembering why I have never used it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's about 85 degrees Fahrenheit.
> The cat is inside a 3 inch PVC pipe. At this size, they instinctively need to hide a lot.
> There are a lot of big, hungry things swimming in the Amazon.


I get my books and DVDs from the Amazon.
They do offer me lots of special offers on cookbooks, now I come to think of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid fish.
> Sorry you have to go back to work.
> But glad you'll be back with us again.


I'm actually looking forward to going back to work.
I work much harder when I'm home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm actually looking forward to going back to work.
> I work much harder when I'm home!


Yep, know what you mean.
I've got four hours teaching tomorrow and will be glad of the rest.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, know what you mean.
> I've got four hours teaching tomorrow and will be glad of the rest.


There's always so much to do at home. Things I didn't even see when I have no time to look. Leaks, squeaks, you name it.
And the vehicles! Something always needs an oil change or some little thing.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Ed,

that`s really hot ! To hot for me. But summer in Germany is rarely so hot.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 

-40 Grad Celsius in winter in Polland is muuuuuch too cold. I would escape as soon as possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's always so much to do at home. Things I didn't even see when I have no time to look. Leaks, squeaks, you name it.
> And the vehicles! Something always needs an oil change or some little thing.


Well, I don't have problems with vehicles.
But Tidgy leaks, wifey squeaks and I think I need an oil change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> -40 Grad Celsius in winter in Polland is muuuuuch too cold. I would escape as soon as possible.


I did !


----------



## Bee62

Adam, do you lived in more other countries ? May I ask you where you are born ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Adam, do you lived in more other countries ? May I ask you where you are born ?


In the hospital , believe it or not Evan us men where born in hospitals .


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said


> In the hospital , believe it or not Evan us men where born in hospitals .



You caught me !
I want to know in which country Adam was born.


----------



## Lyn W

Made it back - eventually.
spent a lot if time replying to texts from several female colleagues all wanting to come out with me tomorrow,
- they've heard what I'm providing with the waterproofs!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> You caught me !
> I want to know in which country Adam was born.


Adam is British. But he has lived in many countries


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> You caught me !
> I want to know in which country Adam was born.


You cannt take him back for a refund either!


----------



## Lyn W

Adam is a child of the universe....!
I'm sure he'll tell you more himself but he is originally from the UK.


----------



## Bee62

Thank you Linda.
Thank you Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, do you lived in more other countries ? May I ask you where you are born ?


I have lived in Saudi Arabia, Thailand, Poland, England and Morocco.
Worked for a while in several other places.
Born in Bridgwater, an industrial town in South West England, but lived in the country in a village near Cheddar for most of my youth.
Spent a lot of my time in Wales, too, as I am half Welsh.
wifey is English/ Irish but was born in Karachi, Pakistan where she lived for 8 years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> In the hospital , believe it or not Evan us men where born in hospitals .


I was, but both my younger brothers were born at home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Adam is a child of the universe....!
> I'm sure he'll tell you more himself but he is originally from the UK.


Indeed, a citizen of the Universe, and a gentleman, to boot.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, a citizen of the Universe, and a gentleman, to boot.


To boot out of every country you've lived in?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was, but both my younger brothers were born at home.


Be careful it's after Christmas , the ladies want to take everything back to the stores for a refund !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> To boot out of every country you've lived in?


So it would seem.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So it would seem.


Their loss!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Be careful it's after Christmas , the ladies want to take everything back to the stores for a refund !


Luckily, in Morocco, refunds rarely happen.
It'd keep wifey busy for a few weeks, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Their loss!


And somebody else's gain! 
Poor Morocco.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgys Dad

Adam, thank you for your answer. You have seen many places on earth. Hope you are lucky living in Morocco.
My farest journey was a holiday trip to France.... 

It is said: My home is where my heart is.
I think thats very true.


----------



## Lyn W

oh 'gain'
I thought you said 'pain'!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgys Dad
> 
> Adam, thank you for your answer. You have seen many places on earth. Hope you are lucky living in Morocco.
> My farest jorney was a holiday trip to France....
> It is said: My home is where my heart is.
> I think thats very true.


Very true Sabine
Although Paul Young (British singer of the 80's) also said
"Wherever I lay my hat that's my home"





Adam has a lot of hats!


----------



## Lyn W

Right time for me to say Nos Da and go find my thermals and pack my ruck sack for tomorrow.
Happy Wednesday everyone and take care.
Night Night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgys Dad
> 
> Adam, thank you for your answer. You have seen many places on earth. Hope you are lucky living in Morocco.
> My farest journey was a holiday trip to France....
> 
> It is said: My home is where my heart is.
> I think thats very true.[/Q.UOTE]
> I have visited about 60 countries and loved them all.
> I adore this planet.
> France is great, too.
> So is Germany


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> oh 'gain'
> I thought you said 'pain'!


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very true Sabine
> Although Paul Young (British singer of the 80's) also said
> "Wherever I lay my hat that's my home"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam has a lot of hats!


I do.
And i agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right time for me to say Nos Da and go find my thermals and pack my ruck sack for tomorrow.
> Happy Wednesday everyone and take care.
> Night Night!


Good luck tomorrow and keep warm!
Nos da, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck tomorrow and keep warm!
> Nos da, Lyn.


Nos Da Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

I have to say Nos Da too. Tomorrow I must get up earlier
And I love it to sleep looooooong.... Sometimes I wish I could hibernate. Get out of my burrow in spring again. Live during spring, summer and autum and sleep in winter. Oh, I think i`ve got tortoise blood in my veins....

Good night Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to say Nos Da too. Tomorrow I must get up earlier
> And I love it to sleep looooooong.... Sometimes I wish I could hibernate. Get out of my burrow in spring again. Live during spring, summer and autum and sleep in winter. Oh, I think i`ve got tortoise blood in my veins....
> 
> Good night Adam.


Nos da, Bee.
Tidgy feels as you do.
She would love to hibernate.
But I won't let her.
Tee hee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where is Cameron ?
@jaizei 
Hope you had a great holiday season and happy 2017.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where is Cameron ?
> @jaizei
> Hope you had a great holiday season and happy 2017.



I'm backlogged, stuck in 2016 trying to catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm backlogged, stuck in 2016 trying to catch up.


Hope you make 2017 soon.
It's quite nice here, so far.


----------



## johnandjade

top o the morning to you all!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> top o the morning to you all!


The end of the night to you ! Hope you had a great new year ! And hope 2017 is evan better then the last !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good day my friend !


Hope 2017 is even better then the last !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The end of the night to you ! Hope you had a great new year ! And hope 2017 is evan better then the last !




evening gramps. hope it's a great year for you as well


----------



## johnandjade

walking to work again, bit nippy today. i have managed to escape base and back into toyota


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Forgiven ....


How are you today ?[/QUOTE]
Howdy Mister Adam ! I bounce in to TCDR and discover the first post I'm taken to is you posting on my birthday. Awww-Shucks-Anyways…


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How are you today ?


Howdy Mister Adam ! I bounce in to TCDR and discover the first post I'm taken to is you posting on my birthday. Awww-Shucks-Anyways…[/QUOTE]


happy new year cowboy! and a happy belated birthday!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies.




morning mum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good morning and stuff y'all. We've got coldness and freezing rain under the 3"-4" of snow on the roads. Good times. Yup. Good times…Sighhhh.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning and stuff y'all. We've got coldness and freezing rain under the 3"-4" of snow on the roads. Good times. Yup. Good times…Sighhhh.


Yuk!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yuk is mild.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yuk is mild.


I was trying not to get banned


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. 
There is a SEA of spam to swim through this morning!! Pages of it.
Any way we can return the favor?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> There is a SEA of spam to swim through this morning!! Pages of it.
> Any way we can return the favor?




morning ed!


----------



## Bee62

Morning roommates.
Had to break off my beauty sleep at 8 o'clock in the morning. Now I am tired and angry. Hopefully, the meerkats now do not annoy me


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates!
Been lurking yesterday but I've caught up on your posts. Who let the meerkats into the general forum??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top o the morning to you all!


Good afternoon, John. 
Happy Christmas Adam!
(again).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How are you today ?


Howdy Mister Adam ! I bounce in to TCDR and discover the first post I'm taken to is you posting on my birthday. Awww-Shucks-Anyways…[/QUOTE]
Nice to not see you in the Dark, Ken! 
Happy 2017! 
And Happy second Christmas Adam. 
How's things with you ?
And Baxter ?
And how could I forget your birthday, old friend ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies.


Good afternoon, Linda.
Happy Christmas Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lena,

yesterday I have received your christmas card ! Thanks a lot. It is nice with the two snowmen. And your words: "Liebe Biene...."
I was very pleased about it. Thank you for this nice surprise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> There is a SEA of spam to swim through this morning!! Pages of it.
> Any way we can return the favor?


Good morning, Ed!
I hope you are not referring to the posts in the Cold Dark Room! 
Happy Christmas Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Morning roommates.
> Had to break off my beauty sleep at 8 o'clock in the morning. Now I am tired and angry. Hopefully, the meerkats now do not annoy me


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Happy Christmas Adam. 
It seems some of the Meerkats have escaped.
So they could be anywhere!


----------



## Bee62

*Happy Christmas Adam ! ???*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> Been lurking yesterday but I've caught up on your posts. Who let the meerkats into the general forum??


Happy Christmas Adam, Lena. 
And good afternoon.
Hopefully, they'll stay out there.
No one visit the posts, then they can't follow us back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Happy Christmas Adam ! ???*


Yup.
Orthodox Christmas is on the seventh. 
We celebrate two Christmasses, cos wifey loves it all.
So the 6th is Christmas Eve, the 5th Christmas Egg and today Christmas Adam again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I had a lesson from 10 to 12 this morning, have another in 10 minutes. 
Boo!! 
See you later Roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> There is a SEA of spam to swim through this morning!! Pages of it.
> Any way we can return the favor?


Tell me about it. I spotted the first one, but don't have mod powers here. 

It will be a spambot rather than a human doing the spamming. 

This forum could do with a mod not in the USA


----------



## Bee62

Hope won`t seen you later Adam !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Tell me about it. I spotted the first one, but don't have mod powers here.
> 
> It will be a spambot rather than a human doing the spamming.
> 
> This forum could do with a mod not in the USA


Usually by this time it has stopped. But some MORON is still posting right now! (SPAM)


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Usually by this time it has stopped. But some MORON is still posting right now! (SPAM)


Not a person. A spambot. Software created by a person admittedly. But the bot will keep posting until a mod kills off the users. 

On my other forum we have something called spam-o-matic which - in one click - bans the user and wipes all their posts and blocks the IP address from which they post and ... best bit ... logs the IP address with an online database which effectively blocks anyone posting on any other forum from that IP address too. 

It's a fab tool for moderation


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not a person. A spambot. Software created by a person admittedly. But the bot will keep posting until a mod kills off the users.
> 
> On my other forum we have something called spam-o-matic which - in one click - bans the user and wipes all their posts and blocks the IP address from which they post and ... best bit ... logs the IP address with an online database which effectively blocks anyone posting on any other forum from that IP address too.
> 
> It's a fab tool for moderation


JoesMum for Mod 2017!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena,
> 
> yesterday I have received your christmas card ! Thanks a lot. It is nice with the two snowmen. And your words: "Liebe Biene...."
> I was very pleased about it. Thank you for this nice surprise.


Yay!!!!!!! Did you get the little snail icon stamped on it too? I'm so happy whenever my post reaches its destination, because apparently it doesn't happen all the time.


----------



## Killerrookie

Man I'm having a stressful day... Can't stop crying..


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Adam, Lena.
> And good afternoon.
> Hopefully, they'll stay out there.
> No one visit the posts, then they can't follow us back.


Not-see you later, Adam! 
Happy Christmas Adam!
And just for a good measure (again ) Adam, Adam, Adam, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> Man I'm having a stressful day... Can't stop crying..


Oh no, what happened??


----------



## Killerrookie

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, what happened??


Thinking out life and seeing what I want to do. Currently school is just big stressful bundle of a mess. I made so much screw ups and I don't know if I can fix any of it. I just really want to go out and make money that's all.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> JoesMum for Mod 2017!!!


I'd have to think hard about that. Moderation on the other forum would come first.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Man I'm having a stressful day... Can't stop crying..


That's not good  Anything we can help with? By PM if not in public.


----------



## GingerLove

JoesMum said:


> Not a person. A spambot. Software created by a person admittedly. But the bot will keep posting until a mod kills off the users.
> 
> On my other forum we have something called spam-o-matic which - in one click - bans the user and wipes all their posts and blocks the IP address from which they post and ... best bit ... logs the IP address with an online database which effectively blocks anyone posting on any other forum from that IP address too.
> 
> It's a fab tool for moderation



Whoa, wait, I just responded to a spam bot. What's it gonna do to me?!!!!!!! Aghhh!!! We're talking about the person with the weird Asian writing, correct?


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Thinking out life and seeing what I want to do. Currently school is just big stressful bundle of a mess. I made so much screw ups and I don't know if I can fix any of it. I just really want to go out and make money that's all.


Screw ups in school happen and they can be fixed. Maybe not quickly or easily, but with some effort you can sort things out. 

We know you can put effort into projects; we've seen that enclosure!

Leaving to make money is good, but making using your abilities to finish school in style is good too. 

Channel your energies in the school direction for a while; you don't have long left there


----------



## GingerLove

Killerrookie said:


> Thinking out life and seeing what I want to do. Currently school is just big stressful bundle of a mess. I made so much screw ups and I don't know if I can fix any of it. I just really want to go out and make money that's all.



I'm sorry to hear this. School is always stressful. Prayers headed your way. Do you have a job? Maybe you can balance both school and work. That's what I'm currently trying to do.


----------



## JoesMum

GingerLove said:


> Whoa, wait, I just responded to a spam bot. What's it gonna do to me?!!!!!!! Aghhh!!! We're talking about the person with the weird Asian writing, correct?


Yup! Just a computer programme that's posting in the forum. It won't affect your computer (as long as you don't click on any links it posts but it doesn't seem to be posting links) - it's just clogging up the forum.


----------



## JoesMum

Yay! It looks like the mods have done some clearing up. Well done mods


----------



## GingerLove

JoesMum said:


> Yup! Just a computer programme that's posting in the forum. It won't affect your computer (as long as you don't click on any links it posts but it doesn't seem to be posting links) - it's just clogging up the forum.



Whew!! I was afraid I might get a virus or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tell me about it. I spotted the first one, but don't have mod powers here.
> 
> It will be a spambot rather than a human doing the spamming.
> 
> This forum could do with a mod not in the USA


This almost happened in December 2015. Josh asked people to nominate candidates to be moderators as two more mods were needed. Many people were nominated and some suggested an overseas representative would be a good idea. Nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hope won`t seen you later Adam !


Indeed not.
I'm back to not see you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> JoesMum for Mod 2017!!!


Seconded!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Man I'm having a stressful day... Can't stop crying..


Oh, no! 
I'm here now if you wish to PM me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Not-see you later, Adam!
> Happy Christmas Adam!
> And just for a good measure (again ) Adam, Adam, Adam, Adam!


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points.
What a brilliant post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Thinking out life and seeing what I want to do. Currently school is just big stressful bundle of a mess. I made so much screw ups and I don't know if I can fix any of it. I just really want to go out and make money that's all.


Education helps one make more money. 
But there are other things in life than money. 
Education helps with those, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'd have to think hard about that. Moderation on the other forum would come first.


So that's a yes, then.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Education helps one make more money.
> But there are other things in life than money.
> Education helps with those, too.


I don't plan to leave school till I graduate but I just really want to make money now.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Not a person. A spambot. Software created by a person admittedly. But the bot will keep posting until a mod kills off the users.
> 
> On my other forum we have something called spam-o-matic which - in one click - bans the user and wipes all their posts and blocks the IP address from which they post and ... best bit ... logs the IP address with an online database which effectively blocks anyone posting on any other forum from that IP address too.
> 
> It's a fab tool for moderation


WOW!!!! That really does sound GREAT!!!!!  
I wonder how we could get one on here? Is it expensive?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GingerLove said:


> Whoa, wait, I just responded to a spam bot. What's it gonna do to me?!!!!!!! Aghhh!!! We're talking about the person with the weird Asian writing, correct?


Panic not. 
All will be well.
Happy Hew Year and happy Christmas Adam! 
When I see these I just hit the 'report concern' button and write spam. 
The mods usually deal with them pretty sharpish.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Man I'm having a stressful day... Can't stop crying..


SO SORRY you're having such a bad day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Screw ups in school happen and they can be fixed. Maybe not quickly or easily, but with some effort you can sort things out.
> 
> We know you can put effort into projects; we've seen that enclosure!
> 
> Leaving to make money is good, but making using your abilities to finish school in style is good too.
> 
> Channel your energies in the school direction for a while; you don't have long left there


Might be a while.
In the USA school means university, too.


----------



## GingerLove

Killerrookie said:


> I don't plan to leave school till I graduate but I just really want to make money now.



Why not get a part time job? I work at a fast food restaurant. Might not be ideal, but any job is respectable and definitely helps with the budget.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yay! It looks like the mods have done some clearing up. Well done mods


Creep! 
Creep! 
Creepy creep creep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GingerLove said:


> Whew!! I was afraid I might get a virus or something.


There is a bit of a sniffle going around the Cold Dark Room.
But your computer will not be effected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I don't plan to leave school till I graduate but I just really want to make money now.


Weekend job ?
I used to work a Thursday night and all day Saturday, plus holidays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GingerLove said:


> Why not get a part time job? I work at a fast food restaurant. Might not be ideal, but any job is respectable and definitely helps with the budget.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Not a person. A spambot. Software created by a person admittedly. But the bot will keep posting until a mod kills off the users.
> 
> On my other forum we have something called spam-o-matic which - in one click - bans the user and wipes all their posts and blocks the IP address from which they post and ... best bit ... logs the IP address with an online database which effectively blocks anyone posting on any other forum from that IP address too.
> 
> It's a fab tool for moderation


Cool.
Do you know if it's a free thing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> JoesMum for Mod 2017!!!


Whatever happened to that?
We've needed an overseas moderator since way before I ever joined.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Whatever happened to that?
> We've needed an overseas moderator since way before I ever joined.


Indeed.
And you owe me 50 points.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Thinking out life and seeing what I want to do. Currently school is just big stressful bundle of a mess. I made so much screw ups and I don't know if I can fix any of it. I just really want to go out and make money that's all.


Relax.
More often than not your life will just unfold itself in front of you one day and it may be something great that you haven't considered yet.
Everyone I know except one is in a career that has little to do with what they studied in school.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

GingerLove said:


> Whoa, wait, I just responded to a spam bot. What's it gonna do to me?!!!!!!! Aghhh!!! We're talking about the person with the weird Asian writing, correct?


They are likely best left unopened


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> And you owe me 50 points.


So far I haven't lost that bet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So far I haven't lost that bet.


I see.
How many years before you pay up ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I remember how frightening it was wondering what life held for me. When I'd have my own place. My own family. Frightening and depressing.
Wondering and worrying is perfectly normal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I see.
> How many years before you pay up ?


As soon as an overseas mod is chosen and it's NOT you.
You are still my logical choice.
You are also the only one that is both willing and with the time..?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Then you will be in the lead by 50 points.
It's easy because I have not given points to anyone else.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Relax.
> More often than not your life will just unfold itself in front of you one day and it may be something great that you haven't considered yet.
> Everyone I know except one is in a career that has little to do with what they studied in school.


I should be a retired famous football player or a graphic artist.
Not a mechanic retiring at 53.
It worked out and I can all but promise you that you will be just fine.
You are pretty imperessive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> As soon as an overseas mod is chosen and it's NOT you.
> You are still my logical choice.
> You are also the only one that is both willing and with the time..?


So you're saying they should pick me because there's no one else ?
"Golly, I suppose we'd better give Tidgy's dad a go!" ?
Scraping the barrel.
I think Linda would manage to find time.
And maybe all of last years 'candidates' were deemed unsuitable. 
Linda has experience and wasn't here last year for the nomination process.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Then you will be in the lead by 50 points.
> It's easy because I have not given points to anyone else.


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I could finally win a month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I should be a retired famous football player or a graphic artist.
> Not a mechanic retiring at 53.
> It worked out and I can all but promise you that you will be just fine.
> You are pretty imperessive.


Agreed.(though retiring at 39 is pretty good).


----------



## Yvonne G

YEA!!!! I got a glimpse of @Gillian Moore . She was peeking around the corner over there. Do you see her?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
GILLIAN!
happy 2017 to you and Oli! 
Where have you been ?
We've been worried about you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> YEA!!!! I got a glimpse of @Gillian Moore . She was peeking around the corner over there. Do you see her?


Yup, just sent her an alert. 
So glad she's back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take it easy @Killerrookie


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, just sent her an alert.
> So glad she's back.


I missed that.


----------



## Bee62

@Killerrookie

All of us have sometimes a bad day. And most of the elder ones here ( I am 54 ) hatet school too.
But have to work all day long and the week long is not better. You may hate to go to work too.
If I take a look at my life, the school time was the best time with the exception of childhood of course. Please don`t be sad, don`t cry any longer.
You are pretty young. Believe me, school is not so bad as it looks like to you today. Get the best education you can get and than, after school, work in a good paid job. That is my advice for you.
You can send my a PM when you like to talk with me.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I missed that.


She seems to be ignoring us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Killerrookie
> 
> All of us have sometimes a bad day. And most of the elder ones here ( I am 54 ) hatet school too.
> But have to work all day long and the week long is not better. You may hate to go to work too.
> If I take a look at my life, the school time was the best time with the exception of childhood of course. Please don`t be sad, don`t cry any longer.
> You are pretty young. Believe me, school is not so bad as it looks like to you today. Get the best education you can get and than, after school, work in a good paid job. That is my advice for you.
> You can send my a PM when you like to talk with me.
> 
> Sabine


Well said, Bee.


----------



## Bee62

Thank you Adam. It is true, isn`t it ? When you have to go to school you hate it. But when you have to go to work you`ll miss school. That`s a fact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam. It is true, isn`t it ? When you have to go to school you hate it. But when you have to go to work you`ll miss school. That`s a fact.


It is.
I hated school with a passion, though enjoyed my 'A' level college and university. 
I enjoyed most of my working life, but kind of missed my schooldays and friends, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Late morning Roommates


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool.
> Do you know if it's a free thing?


No idea. My other forum is on a vbulletin platform. TFO uses a different platform - XenForo. I don't know if spam-o-matic works with it. I'm sure there are equivalents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Late morning Roommates


Good late morning to you, Noel. 
And happy Christmas Adam.
Nice lie in ?


----------



## Bee62

Late morning Noel. 
Or good evening I would say.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good late morning to you, Noel.
> And happy Christmas Adam.
> Nice lie in ?


Hi Adam
How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Late morning Noel.
> Or good evening I would say.....


Hi Bee. 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> How are you?


Very well today, thank you. 
wifey out, Tidgy asleep, so all peaceful here. 
Your good self ?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Noel. I am fine ( as usual...  ). And you ?


----------



## Bee62

My cats are waiting for me. I take some time out. 

Hope not to see you all here again when I`m back


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

I seem to have spent most of the day as a car passenger. 

Daughter needs to drive to a botanical identification course about 20 miles from here next week and it's an unfamiliar area to her. She's also inexperienced with motorways and the stretch of the M20 she has to drive has tricky (actually :censored: awful) junctions. Add to that a couple of miles of narrow winding lanes just to make the journey even more 'interesting'

So we did the trip twice this morning and twice this afternoon. She was much more confident after the last trip and is prepared to do a practice run alone tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My cats are waiting for me. I take some time out.
> 
> Hope not to see you all here again when I`m back


Say "Hi" to the cats.
Looking forward to not seeing you later, also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I seem to have spent most of the day as a car passenger.
> 
> Daughter needs to drive to a botanical identification course about 20 miles from here next week and it's an unfamiliar area to her. She's also inexperienced with motorways and the stretch of the M20 she has to drive has tricky (actually :censored: awful) junctions. Add to that a couple of miles of narrow winding lanes just to make the journey even more 'interesting'
> 
> So we did the trip twice this morning and twice this afternoon. She was much more confident after the last trip and is prepared to do a practice run alone tomorrow.


Still a useful day.
And quality time with your daughter.
Good evening, Linda.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so happy to know that Linda's daughter is a fan of quality tiles. I never knew that. We learn something new everyday here.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so happy to know that Linda's daughter is a fan of quality tiles. I never knew that. We learn something new everyday here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so happy to know that Linda's daughter is a fan of quality tiles. I never knew that. We learn something new everyday here.


Oh, ha de ha de ha ha!


----------



## Kristoff

It's pouring today, so my Internet is down. (Nothing out of the ordinary here.) As I'm using my mobile 3G, I can't wade through all the previous posts--sorry! Just wanted to wish everyone a pleasantly dry evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It's pouring today, so my Internet is down. (Nothing out of the ordinary here.) As I'm using my mobile 3G, I can't wade through all the previous posts--sorry! Just wanted to wish everyone a pleasantly dry evening!
> View attachment 196332


I am not going near the outside.
But wifey says it is nice but a bit chilly. 
Good evening, Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not going near the outside.
> But wifey says it is nice but a bit chilly.
> Good evening, Lena.


What are your and Wifey's plans for Christmas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What are your and Wifey's plans for Christmas?


Second Christmas is a rather quieter affair, just one present each (including The Tidge), and I will cook the Christmas dinner, watch some Christmas films and drink only a couple of bottles of good wine. 
Then Boxing Day, we have some of the girl students round for a bit of a do (cakes and tea), the men having come on first Boxing Day.
What do you do ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Second Christmas is a rather quieter affair, just one present each (including The Tidge), and I will cook the Christmas dinner, watch some Christmas films and drink only a couple of bottles of good wine.
> Then Boxing Day, we have some of the girl students round for a bit of a do (cakes and tea), the men having come on first Boxing Day.
> What do you do ?


Sounds perfect!
We'll have some friends over on the 6th and then a quiet day at home, I think. Nobody's getting any presents this time around, except maybe a treat for my cat.


----------



## Kristoff

Heading to bed. Good night, roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sounds perfect!
> We'll have some friends over on the 6th and then a quiet day at home, I think. Nobody's getting any presents this time around, except maybe a treat for my cat.


Lucky cat. 
Night night, Lena, sleep well. 
Love to Lucky cat.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Gillian Moore
> GILLIAN!
> happy 2017 to you and Oli!
> Where have you been ?
> We've been worried about you.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Here I am!! And........







Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli (who's in deep sleep)​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Here I am!! And........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of love,
> Gillian and Oli (who's in deep sleep)​


How are you ?
Are you okay ?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> YEA!!!! I got a glimpse of @Gillian Moore . She was peeking around the corner over there. Do you see her?


Hello Yvonne and......





​Yes I did peak in a while ago.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy new year @Gillian Moore and Oli!

I hope you've enjoyed your time away from us


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How are you ?
> Are you okay ?


Am fine. Thanks your concern Adam. Appreciate it. 

My laptop gave me a lot of trouble....SIGH. Moreover:

a) GUESSWORK began, and there is nothing more I dislike
b) extremely cold weather made things twice as hard. Could not take my laptop anywhere to get it fixed when it was pouring with rain OR freezing cold.

How are you, Wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Happy new year @Gillian Moore and Oli!
> 
> I hope you've enjoyed your time away from us


I hope you didn't ! I hope you really missed us !


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Happy new year @Gillian Moore and Oli!
> 
> I hope you've enjoyed your time away from us


Hello @JoesMum and.......




​Hope you are all well .

Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope you didn't ! I hope you really missed us !


Am not going to tell you whether I missed you (plural) or not.  But I'll say:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am fine. Thanks your concern Adam. Appreciate it.
> 
> My laptop gave me a lot of trouble....SIGH. Moreover:
> 
> a) GUESSWORK began, and there is nothing more I dislike
> b) extremely cold weather made things twice as hard. Could not take my laptop anywhere to get it fixed when it was pouring with rain OR freezing cold.
> 
> How are you, Wifey and Tidgy?


We're all good, thanks. 
Preparing for second Christmas. 
I find guesswork is better than homework.
Or housework. 
Glad to have you back with us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope you didn't ! I hope you really missed us !


Me too!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Am not going to tell you whether I missed you (plural) or not.  But I'll say:


Well we missed you ! And I hope you have a great 2017 !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all good, thanks.
> Preparing for second Christmas.
> I find guesswork is better than homework.
> Or housework.
> Glad to have you back with us.


Glad to hear you are all fine.

I'd rather homework, especially when the subject is.......no, not torts. Guess what. Now it's your turn to do some guesswork.


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well we missed you ! And I hope you have a great 2017 !


I did as well. Was only joking when I said: "Won't answer." OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are all fine.
> 
> I'd rather homework, especially when the subject is.......no, not torts. Guess what. Now it's your turn to do some guesswork.


Cheese!


----------



## Bee62

More cheese !
Merry Christmas Adam and wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> More cheese !
> Merry Christmas Adam and wifey and Tidgy.


Did have some cheese earlier.
But not Christmas til the seventh. 
Today is still Christmas Adam for me.
For you it's now Christmas Egg.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Did have some cheese earlier.
> But not Christmas til the seventh.
> Today is still Christmas Adam for me.
> For you it's now Christmas Egg.  Adam



Must I understand this ? I think I must not ! I can`t understand this....
I'm too stupid for that.....


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all or good morning UK time as we are now just into Thursday.
Been a bit busy tonight and tired.
Its quite hard walking across sand but had a lot of fun rolling and sliding down some very steep dunes
(not just me - the kids were allowed to join in too).
Then we walked to the beach where we built a small fire and ate lunch.
It was a lovely day.

I hope you've all had a good day.
Good to see you back @Gillian Moore.
Happy Thursday Everyone!
Nos Da and see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Must I understand this ? I think I must not ! I can`t understand this....
> I'm too stupid for that.....


No, you're not! 
My world is difficult enough for wifey to understand.
We celebrate 2 Chrismases, one on the 25th of December and the other, Orthodox Christmas on 7th January. The day before Christmas day, is, of course Christmas Eve. For me, from when i was a child and thought that things hatched from eggs, so therefore Eve came from an egg and the Day before Christmas Eve was Christmas Egg. There are Easter eggs, so why not a Christmas egg ?
Then far more recently, to extend my holiday season, i decided that if there's an Eve, there must be an Adam. So the day before Christmas Egg is Christmas Adam. 
Then wifey complained so the day before that is Cristmas wifey.
We can't leave out Tidgyso the day after Boxing Day is Christmas Tidgy.
So :
December 21st = Christmas wifey
December 22nd = Christmas Adam
December 23rd = Christmas Egg
December 24th = Christmas Eve
December 25th = Christmas Day
December 26th = Boxing Day
December 27th = Christmas Tidgy.
December 28th = New Year's wifey
December 29th = New Year's Adam
December 30th = New Year's Egg
December 31st = New Year's Eve
January 1st = New Year's Day
January 2nd = New Year's Box
January 3rd = New Year's Tidgy 
January 4th = Christmas Adam
January 5th = Christmas Egg
January 6th = Christmas Eve
January 7th = Christmas Day
January 8th = Boxing Day
January 9th = Christmas Tidgy.
January 19th = Twelfth Night. 
When you spoke to me last, I was still in Christmas Adam, but you being ahead of me in Germany were in Christmas Egg. 
Don't worry, only Tidgy understands me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all or good morning UK time as we are now just into Thursday.
> Been a bit busy tonight and tired.
> Its quite hard walking across sand but had a lot of fun rolling and sliding down some very steep dunes
> (not just me - the kids were allowed to join in too).
> Then we walked to the beach where we built a small fire and ate lunch.
> It was a lovely day.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day.
> Good to see you back @Gillian Moore.
> Happy Thursday Everyone!
> Nos Da and see you later.


Nos da, Lyn.
Glad you had a nice day.
I'm sure you'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness, i've killed my own thread.
Night night Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, i've killed my own thread.
> Night night Roommates.


Good night, Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, you're not!
> My world is difficult enough for wifey to understand.
> We celebrate 2 Chrismases, one on the 25th of December and the other, Orthodox Christmas on 7th January. The day before Christmas day, is, of course Christmas Eve. For me, from when i was a child and thought that things hatched from eggs, so therefore Eve came from an egg and the Day before Christmas Eve was Christmas Egg. There are Easter eggs, so why not a Christmas egg ?
> Then far more recently, to extend my holiday season, i decided that if there's an Eve, there must be an Adam. So the day before Christmas Egg is Christmas Adam.
> Then wifey complained so the day before that is Cristmas wifey.
> We can't leave out Tidgyso the day after Boxing Day is Christmas Tidgy.
> So :
> December 21st = Christmas wifey
> December 22nd = Christmas Adam
> December 23rd = Christmas Egg
> December 24th = Christmas Eve
> December 25th = Christmas Day
> December 26th = Boxing Day
> December 27th = Christmas Tidgy.
> December 28th = New Year's wifey
> December 29th = New Year's Adam
> December 30th = New Year's Egg
> December 31st = New Year's Eve
> January 1st = New Year's Day
> January 2nd = New Year's Box
> January 3rd = New Year's Tidgy
> January 4th = Christmas Adam
> January 5th = Christmas Egg
> January 6th = Christmas Eve
> January 7th = Christmas Day
> January 8th = Boxing Day
> January 9th = Christmas Tidgy.
> January 19th = Twelfth Night.
> When you spoke to me last, I was still in Christmas Adam, but you being ahead of me in Germany were in Christmas Egg.
> Don't worry, only Tidgy understands me.


 GOODNESS!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, you're not!
> My world is difficult enough for wifey to understand.
> We celebrate 2 Chrismases, one on the 25th of December and the other, Orthodox Christmas on 7th January. The day before Christmas day, is, of course Christmas Eve. For me, from when i was a child and thought that things hatched from eggs, so therefore Eve came from an egg and the Day before Christmas Eve was Christmas Egg. There are Easter eggs, so why not a Christmas egg ?
> Then far more recently, to extend my holiday season, i decided that if there's an Eve, there must be an Adam. So the day before Christmas Egg is Christmas Adam.
> Then wifey complained so the day before that is Cristmas wifey.
> We can't leave out Tidgyso the day after Boxing Day is Christmas Tidgy.
> So :
> December 21st = Christmas wifey
> December 22nd = Christmas Adam
> December 23rd = Christmas Egg
> December 24th = Christmas Eve
> December 25th = Christmas Day
> December 26th = Boxing Day
> December 27th = Christmas Tidgy.
> December 28th = New Year's wifey
> December 29th = New Year's Adam
> December 30th = New Year's Egg
> December 31st = New Year's Eve
> January 1st = New Year's Day
> January 2nd = New Year's Box
> January 3rd = New Year's Tidgy
> January 4th = Christmas Adam
> January 5th = Christmas Egg
> January 6th = Christmas Eve
> January 7th = Christmas Day
> January 8th = Boxing Day
> January 9th = Christmas Tidgy.
> January 19th = Twelfth Night.
> When you spoke to me last, I was still in Christmas Adam, but you being ahead of me in Germany were in Christmas Egg.
> Don't worry, only Tidgy understands me.


The more, the merrier!  Way to go, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Still rain and no wifi, so just a quick hello from me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Howdy Mister Adam ! I bounce in to TCDR and discover the first post I'm taken to is you posting on my birthday. Awww-Shucks-Anyways…


Nice to not see you in the Dark, Ken! 
Happy 2017! 
And Happy second Christmas Adam. 
How's things with you ?
And Baxter ?
And how could I forget your birthday, old friend ?[/QUOTE]
It seems that Baxter maybe feeling a little rough this a.m. He was the "stud muffin" cat about the hills last night, but he's paying for it today! What the heck? We've all been there...


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice to not see you in the Dark, Ken!
> Happy 2017!
> And Happy second Christmas Adam.
> How's things with you ?
> And Baxter ?
> And how could I forget your birthday, old friend ?


 It seems that Baxter maybe feeling a little rough this a.m. He was the "stud muffin" cat about the hills last night, but he's paying for it today! What the heck? We've all been there...
View attachment 196371
[/QUOTE]


brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, -6 C here. was good last night and stayed out the pub, had a couple at home but not much... woke at 0430 and was sick again. 

jade was off work yesterday and i can't say i see her going back till monday, though i hope iam wrong. 

stay warm and have a great day everyone


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, -6 C here. was good last night and stayed out the pub, had a couple at home but not much... woke at 0430 and was sick again.
> 
> jade was off work yesterday and i can't say i see her going back till monday, though i hope iam wrong.
> 
> stay warm and have a great day everyone


It's a toasty -2 here. Sorry to hear you're not doing good 

It seems the bots are busy flooding the boards again. I'll go through the participated threads on the app and then abandon TFO until it's cleared. It's impossible to spot real posts in the mess


----------



## JoesMum

Today's Korean spambot would like to sell you forgeries 


> Forgery of certificate of diploma ☞ <email deleted> ☜ Graduate certificate Forgery Advertisement It is possible to inquire 24 hours after deletion.
> ▷ ♣ ▷ Forgery of diploma ● Forgery of graduation certificate ■ Forgery of high school graduation certificate ◁ ♣ ◁
> 
> Graduate Certificate Forgery ◇ University Graduation Certificate Forgery ◇ High School Graduation Certificate We will issue a counterfeit certificate.
> 
> I am in a situation where I have to worry about the sudden situation in my life while going to a fixed orbit.
> 
> Based on our abundant and long experience, we always do our best for customer satisfaction, listen to customer's voice and think as customer's position.
> 
> Before asking, please listen carefully, think thoroughly, thoroughly review, and decide.
> 
> Please contact us at <email deleted> for consultation.
> 
> Graduation certificate, transcript, diploma, diploma etc. - School related certificate
> TOEIC, TOEFL, TEPS, IELTS, GITELP - Language report cards
> Family relationship, marital relationship, etc.
> National Certifications and Certifications
> Various certificates such as resident registration card, driver's license, student ID card
> 
> Please contact us at <email deleted> for consultation.


----------



## JoesMum

Yay! It's been flattened 

It looks like the mods are in for some sleepless nights until they can block these Korean beasties


----------



## Kristoff

The rain decided to go away--no doubt only to come back another day. My wifi is back, so I can play


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Today's Korean spambot would like to sell you forgeries


I wonder if they do CITES :/ Hmm, what was that email again?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's a toasty -2 here. Sorry to hear you're not doing good
> 
> It seems the bots are busy flooding the boards again. I'll go through the participated threads on the app and then abandon TFO until it's cleared. It's impossible to spot real posts in the mess




morning mum . i very rarely venture out of here so haven't noticed


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I wonder if they do CITES :/ Hmm, what was that email again?




morning lena


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Kelly leaves to go to Connecticut tomorrow. She'll be gone for five days.
I'm trying to figure out what I can do to amuse myself.
It's a little cooler this morning and it's not supposed to rain.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm just back from the dentist. I passed my checkup with flying colours * polishes halo * 

Even the dentist asks about your smoking and drinking habits now! I don't smoke... and he allowed for Christmas with the booze


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS!!!!!!!





Kristoff said:


> The more, the merrier!  Way to go, Adam!


I rather like my holidays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Still rain and no wifi, so just a quick hello from me.


Good morning, Lena.
Happy Christmas Egg! 
Hope you can get the internet sorted and please try not to drown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice to not see you in the Dark, Ken!
> Happy 2017!
> And Happy second Christmas Adam.
> How's things with you ?
> And Baxter ?
> And how could I forget your birthday, old friend ?


 It seems that Baxter maybe feeling a little rough this a.m. He was the "stud muffin" cat about the hills last night, but he's paying for it today! What the heck? We've all been there...
View attachment 196371
[/QUOTE]
Indeed.
Hundreds of times. 
Serves him right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, -6 C here. was good last night and stayed out the pub, had a couple at home but not much... woke at 0430 and was sick again.
> 
> jade was off work yesterday and i can't say i see her going back till monday, though i hope iam wrong.
> 
> stay warm and have a great day everyone


-1 here last night! 
We never get this cold.
First time in 12 winters.
Sorry you're feeling rough, love to Jade as well.
And Happy Christmas Egg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's a toasty -2 here. Sorry to hear you're not doing good
> 
> It seems the bots are busy flooding the boards again. I'll go through the participated threads on the app and then abandon TFO until it's cleared. It's impossible to spot real posts in the mess


Good afternoon, Linda.
Happy Christmas Egg.
I've a lesson now, so will be back later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The rain decided to go away--no doubt only to come back another day. My wifi is back, so I can play


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I wonder if they do CITES :/ Hmm, what was that email again?


Worth a try.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Kelly leaves to go to Connecticut tomorrow. She'll be gone for five days.
> I'm trying to figure out what I can do to amuse myself.
> It's a little cooler this morning and it's not supposed to rain.




morning ed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rather like my holidays.




morning adam


----------



## johnandjade

just after 1300 and it's almost above freezing. speaking of dentists, i was one last night! the tooth i had removed had a root coming through... pair of long nose pliers and jobs a good un!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just after 1300 and it's almost above freezing. speaking of dentists, i was one last night! the tooth i had removed had a root coming through... pair of long nose pliers and jobs a good un!


 Oh!  I'm glad I had just finished lunch when I read that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed!


Good morning


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Adam,
good morning John,
good morning Ed,
good morning Linda,
good morning Lena.

Puhhh, hope I don`t forget one...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyone have issues with water frozen in the bottom of a freezer?
My first thought was a ruptured water line from freezing since my ice maker gave out a few weeks ago, but shutting off the water to the freezer did not stop it. So, it makes sense that the defrost drain hole to the drain pan underneath must be plugged up?
In this case I'll need a shop vacuum and some very hot water. And a better back than the one I currently own.
It looks like I'd need to remove all the shelving and remove the inside back cover to get at the coil assembly. (The drain will likely be beneath it.)
I'm wondering if it would be easier to clear the drain from the rear of the unit?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam,
> good morning John,
> good morning Ed,
> good morning Linda,
> good morning Lena.
> 
> Puhhh, hope I don`t forget one...


Morning, Sabine.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam,
> good morning John,
> good morning Ed,
> good morning Linda,
> good morning Lena.
> 
> Puhhh, hope I don`t forget one...


Good afternoon Sabine ( and everyone else!  )


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Morning, Linda


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning, Linda


Good morning to you too Ed.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam,
> good morning John,
> good morning Ed,
> good morning Linda,
> good morning Lena.
> 
> Puhhh, hope I don`t forget one...




hello bee


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone have issues with water frozen in the bottom of a freezer?
> My first thought was a ruptured water line from freezing since my ice maker gave out a few weeks ago, but shutting off the water to the freezer did not stop it. So, it makes sense that the defrost drain hole to the drain pan underneath must be plugged up?
> In this case I'll need a shop vacuum and some very hot water. And a better back than the one I currently own.
> It looks like I'd need to remove all the shelving and remove the inside back cover to get at the coil assembly. (The drain will likely be beneath it.)
> I'm wondering if it would be easier to clear the drain from the rear of the unit?



i still have a ratchet strap round mine :/


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Today's Korean spambot would like to sell you forgeries


 HOLY MOLY!!!!!! That is wild!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Kelly leaves to go to Connecticut tomorrow. She'll be gone for five days.
> I'm trying to figure out what I can do to amuse myself.
> It's a little cooler this morning and it's not supposed to rain.


Good morning, Ed.
Happy Christmas Egg.
Do a spot of cheese collecting, perhaps ?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone have issues with water frozen in the bottom of a freezer?
> My first thought was a ruptured water line from freezing since my ice maker gave out a few weeks ago, but shutting off the water to the freezer did not stop it. So, it makes sense that the defrost drain hole to the drain pan underneath must be plugged up?
> In this case I'll need a shop vacuum and some very hot water. And a better back than the one I currently own.
> It looks like I'd need to remove all the shelving and remove the inside back cover to get at the coil assembly. (The drain will likely be beneath it.)
> I'm wondering if it would be easier to clear the drain from the rear of the unit?


You lost me, Ed. Or was it in Korean?


----------



## Kristoff

Hello to all the roommates who were not in the European early bird group this morning! Good to not-see you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm just back from the dentist. I passed my checkup with flying colours * polishes halo *
> 
> Even the dentist asks about your smoking and drinking habits now! I don't smoke... and he allowed for Christmas with the booze


Here's another halo for you.
Showing nice teeth, also


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -1 here last night!
> We never get this cold.
> First time in 12 winters.
> ...


We might get a little show of snow this Saturday. White Christmas of sorts. And that's really big news for where I am. As an example-- Anyone can determine the exact date we moved to our current home if I say it was on the day it snowed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam,
> good morning John,
> good morning Ed,
> good morning Linda,
> good morning Lena.
> 
> Puhhh, hope I don`t forget one...


Good afternoon, Bee.
Happy Christmas Egg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone have issues with water frozen in the bottom of a freezer?
> My first thought was a ruptured water line from freezing since my ice maker gave out a few weeks ago, but shutting off the water to the freezer did not stop it. So, it makes sense that the defrost drain hole to the drain pan underneath must be plugged up?
> In this case I'll need a shop vacuum and some very hot water. And a better back than the one I currently own.
> It looks like I'd need to remove all the shelving and remove the inside back cover to get at the coil assembly. (The drain will likely be beneath it.)
> I'm wondering if it would be easier to clear the drain from the rear of the unit?


Yes, i had the same problem.
I found the drainage hole at the bottom near the back of the fridge and cleared it using a piece of flexible wire with a hook at the end so it sort of pushed and pulled at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!!!! That is wild!!!


Good morning, Bea! 
Happy Christmas Egg.


----------



## JoesMum

Now this is rather closer to home for one of our friends. 

Stay safe @Kristoff

Turkey car bomb and gun attack near courthouse in Izmir - BBC News


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Now this is rather closer to home for one of our friends.
> 
> Stay safe @Kristoff
> 
> Turkey car bomb and gun attack near courthouse in Izmir - BBC News


Thank you, Linda! It was close.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! It was close.


It's kind of a relief to have a reply. There's no reason to believe you were close to it, but even so...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i still have a ratchet strap round mine :/


Oh, yeah.
Still not fixed? That kind of stuff makes me nuts. I'd stay awake at night thinking about it and be up trying to repair it NOW.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> You lost me, Ed. Or was it in Korean?


I obsess over things that need to be repaired. Unless it's my general health.........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> We might get a little show of snow this Saturday. White Christmas of sorts. And that's really big news for where I am. As an example-- Anyone can determine the exact date we moved to our current home if I say it was on the day it snowed.


No snow here. But a sheet of ice in my freezer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i had the same problem.
> I found the drainage hole at the bottom near the back of the fridge and cleared it using a piece of flexible wire with a hook at the end so it sort of pushed and pulled at the same time.


Thanks. I knew it must be more common.
I overthought the issue. Should've checked that first.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! It was close.


Do you have any family that lives in a more stable part of the world?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We might get a little show of snow this Saturday. White Christmas of sorts. And that's really big news for where I am. As an example-- Anyone can determine the exact date we moved to our current home if I say it was on the day it snowed.


Errrrr.
1927 ?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! It was close.



shocking isn't it


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, yeah.
> Still not fixed? That kind of stuff makes me nuts. I'd stay awake at night thinking about it and be up trying to repair it NOW.



i've been REALLY lazy lately


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Now this is rather closer to home for one of our friends.
> 
> Stay safe @Kristoff
> 
> Turkey car bomb and gun attack near courthouse in Izmir - BBC News


Golly.
Indeed, Lena, look after you and yours.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly.
> Indeed, Lena, look after you and yours.




adam, i'm not going to make it to spain


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all or good morning UK time as we are now just into Thursday.
> Been a bit busy tonight and tired.
> Its quite hard walking across sand but had a lot of fun rolling and sliding down some very steep dunes
> (not just me - the kids were allowed to join in too).
> Then we walked to the beach where we built a small fire and ate lunch.
> It was a lovely day.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day.
> Good to see you back @Gillian Moore.
> Happy Thursday Everyone!
> Nos Da and see you later.


Good evening Lyn. 

Glad to see you around. Hope you and Lola are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> Glad to see you around. Hope you and Lola are well.




how are you ma'am ?!?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> how are you ma'am ?!?


Good evening Sir. Am fine how are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG! Gillian!!!!! Do you have any idea how worried we all have been about you? Are you ok?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir. Am fine how are you?




i'm ok thanks. happy new year to you


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> adam, i'm not going to make it to spain


OK, even I am sad to hear this!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> OK, even I am sad to hear this!



Me too. I truly enjoyed the stories and pictures from their last get-together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam, i'm not going to make it to spain



Booooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, dear, there'll be another chance. 
Anybody else fancy meeting for a quick pint or two in Spain in a couple of weeks ?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> OK, even I am sad to hear this!





Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I truly enjoyed the stories and pictures from their last get-together.




it WILL happen again!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh, dear, there'll be another chance.
> Anybody else fancy meeting for a quick pint or two in Spain in a couple of weeks ?



i'm sorry we will definitely meet again!!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you have any family that lives in a more stable part of the world?


Grandpa lives in the north of Russia, way beyond the Arctic Circle. It's pretty stable there, as long as the permafrost holds.  
However, we are going to Denmark in summer, for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm sorry we will definitely meet again!!


Indeed.
If necessary I will go to Scotland! 
Which weekend is your summer this year ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Grandpa lives in the north of Russia, way beyond the Arctic Circle. It's pretty stable there, as long as the permafrost holds.
> However, we are going to Denmark in summer, for at least a couple of years.


No he doesn't! 
Grandpa lives in Arizona. 
oh, I see................
Sorry.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> If necessary I will go to Scotland!
> Which weekend is your summer this year ?




good question! remember i do live 10min walk from airport


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> If necessary I will go to Scotland!
> Which weekend is your summer this year ?


There's sometimes a good day in May. After that...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good question! remember i do live 10min walk from airport


Yeah, 10 minutes through blinding rain, snow, wind and sleet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There's sometimes a good day in May. After that...


I May think about it then.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> OK, even I am sad to hear this!


Good evening Lena, hope you're are well.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No he doesn't!
> Grandpa lives in Arizona.
> oh, I see................
> Sorry.


Huh? Arizona doesn't mean "Arctic Zone"??


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lena, hope you're are well.


Hi Gillian,
Thank you. Sent you a message for the New Year's. Hope you're well too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Huh? Arizona doesn't mean "Arctic Zone"??


AZ = Azerbaijan in international lettering.
That may be in the Arctic, probably.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! It was close.


So sad. 
Glad you are safe, Lena.


----------



## johnandjade

been in the pub, 2000and home. tomorrow is a new day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been in the pub, 2000and home. tomorrow is a new day


A new dawn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> So sad.
> Glad you are safe, Lena.


Indeed.
My wife called me this afternoon and asked me "what part of Turkey does your friend live in?"
You're now famous.
Not in a good way, though.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Indeed.
> My wife called me this afternoon and asked me "what part of Turkey does your friend live in?"
> You're now famous.
> Not in a good way, though.


Unfortunately 


Moozillion said:


> So sad.
> Glad you are safe, Lena.


Thank you for your concern, guys!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Christmas is right around the corner (for some of us anyway).  
Ed, please keep an eye on your mailbox. I've given up hope that our 'snail' will deliver your 'tortoise' anytime before summer (it probably decided to crawl to Florida via New Zealand), so maybe your 'tortoise' will come on its own.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Christmas is right around the corner (for some of us anyway).
> Ed, please keep an eye on your mailbox. I've given up hope that our 'snail' will deliver your 'tortoise' anytime before summer (it probably decided to crawl to Florida via New Zealand), so maybe your 'tortoise' will come on its own.




good morning lena


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates


----------



## johnandjade

baldrick has just given himself a 'special clean' and is now chirping away to let everyone know he's the boss.... he will keep doing this for around a half hr


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> baldrick has just given himself a 'special clean' and is now chirping away to let everyone know he's the boss.... he will keep doing this for around a half hr


I bet it's just a part of a very, very, very cunning plan. Way to go, Baldrick! 

Good morning, John! How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I bet it's just a part of a very, very, very cunning plan. Way to go, Baldrick!
> 
> Good morning, John! How are you?




brilliant

i'm good thanks, you? much planned for today?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. It's another brisk morning down south ... -2. Brrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. It's another brisk morning down south ... -2. Brrrrrr!!!!


We're promised -4 tomorrow. Exciting! 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> We're promised -4 tomorrow. Exciting!
> Good morning, Linda.


Good morning Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> brilliant
> 
> i'm good thanks, you? much planned for today?


Friends coming over despite the storm and a terrorist still on the loose. Looks like we're having a Christmas party after all. :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning friends. Hope you are all well.
I am having a day home today after one of our not- so-little darlings gave me a bash on the head yesterday.
Quite a shock to the system and spent all yesterday evening at hospital being checked out - minor head injury.
Feeling pretty drained and neck/back very achy.
Was just leaving for work but had a dizzy spell, so better safe than sorry and stayed put.
At least will be able to catch up here a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning friends. Hope you are all well.
> I am having a day home today after one of our not- so-little darlings gave me a bash on the head yesterday.
> Quite a shock to the system and spent all yesterday evening at hospital being checked out - minor head injury.
> Feeling pretty drained and neck/back very achy.
> Was just leaving for work but had a dizzy spell, so better safe than sorry and stayed put.
> At least will be able to catch up here a bit.


Oh no! A real blow  Get well soon, Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning, Noel! How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Morning Noel!


Morning Lyn!
I hope you mend quickly
Those type of injuries are never fun


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh no! A real blow  Get well soon, Lyn!


Thanks Lena
Yes a real blow to the head! Completely out of the blue and stunned me.
I'll be fine though - just taking it easy for a few days.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning friends. Hope you are all well.
> I am having a day home today after one of our not- so-little darlings gave me a bash on the head yesterday.
> Quite a shock to the system and spent all yesterday evening at hospital being checked out - minor head injury.
> Feeling pretty drained and neck/back very achy.
> Was just leaving for work but had a dizzy spell, so better safe than sorry and stayed put.
> At least will be able to catch up here a bit.


Don't be afraid to go back if the dizziness continues. Concussion can be very serious.

I hope you recover quickly


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lyn!
> I hope you mend quickly
> Those type of injuries are never fun


Thank you Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Noel! How are you?


Morning Lena 
I'm good
How are you?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies! 

oh my 'daze' , lyn i hope you are ok!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Don't be afraid to go back if the dizziness continues. Concussion can be very serious.
> 
> I hope you recover quickly


Thanks Linda.
Yes I will if it happens again but I think it was a mixture of being very tired and rushing around.
I was intending to go to school today but didn't get home from A&E until 11, forgot to set my alarm so slept late, rang to let them know I was on way then room swam so had to admit defeat today.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> oh my 'daze' , lyn i hope you are ok!


'Dazed' and confused!
I'll be OK Thanks John - it didn't knock any sense into me.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> oh my 'daze' , lyn i hope you are ok!


Morning John


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good morning friends. Hope you are all well.
> I am having a day home today after one of our not- so-little darlings gave me a bash on the head yesterday.
> Quite a shock to the system and spent all yesterday evening at hospital being checked out - minor head injury.
> Feeling pretty drained and neck/back very achy.
> Was just leaving for work but had a dizzy spell, so better safe than sorry and stayed put.
> At least will be able to catch up here a bit.


SO sorry to hear this, Lyn! 
Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## johnandjade

manager here is on the war path today:-/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Christmas is right around the corner (for some of us anyway).
> Ed, please keep an eye on your mailbox. I've given up hope that our 'snail' will deliver your 'tortoise' anytime before summer (it probably decided to crawl to Florida via New Zealand), so maybe your 'tortoise' will come on its own.


Good afternoon, Lena.
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates


Good afternoon, John. 
A new era is born.
Happy Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> baldrick has just given himself a 'special clean' and is now chirping away to let everyone know he's the boss.... he will keep doing this for around a half hr


I do this in the mornings, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. It's another brisk morning down south ... -2. Brrrrrr!!!!


Good afternoon, Linda.
It's cold here at the moment.
No fair.
Happy Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel.
Happy Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning friends. Hope you are all well.
> I am having a day home today after one of our not- so-little darlings gave me a bash on the head yesterday.
> Quite a shock to the system and spent all yesterday evening at hospital being checked out - minor head injury.
> Feeling pretty drained and neck/back very achy.
> Was just leaving for work but had a dizzy spell, so better safe than sorry and stayed put.
> At least will be able to catch up here a bit.


Good afternoon, Lyn.
Happy Christmas Eve. 
Ouch! 
You didn't try to make it eat something you cooked, did you ?
Yes, please take it easy today, don't try and do housework or anything silly, just chill!. (which shouldn't be difficult in Wales in January.)
What will happen to the monster in question ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SO sorry to hear this, Lyn!
> Hope you're feeling better soon!


Good morning, Bea. 
Happy Christmas Eve.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.
> Happy Christmas Eve.


Good morning, Adam!
Hubby is off to a convention for the next 5 days, so quiet here around the house. 
Very rainy today, and expecting temperatures as low as  22*F/ -7*C over the next 3 days!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> SO sorry to hear this, Lyn!
> Hope you're feeling better soon!


Thanks Bea I'm sure I'll be fine in a day or so.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> manager here is on the war path today:-/


Oh dear! Hope he calms down soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn.
> Happy Christmas Eve.
> Ouch!
> You didn't try to make it eat something you cooked, did you ?
> Yes, please take it easy today, don't try and do housework or anything silly, just chill!. (which shouldn't be difficult in Wales in January.)
> What will happen to the monster in question ?



Hi Adam Happy Xmas Eve to you too.
Not a morsel of food in sight or even the threat of it!
I could have understood him doing it in self defence otherwise!
Totally unprovoked assault.
He was sent home.
Can easily not do housework - may not be able to do it for - oh - at least a fortnight!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Happy Christmas Eve.


Morning Adam
Happy Christmas Eve


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam!
> Hubby is off to a convention for the next 5 days, so quiet here around the house.
> Very rainy today, and expecting temperatures as low as  22*F/ -7*C over the next 3 days!!!



Indeed. 
Still, while the cat's away................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam Happy Xmas Eve to you too.
> Not a morsel of food in sight or even the threat of it!
> I could have understood him doing it in self defence otherwise!
> Totally unprovoked assault.
> He was sent home.
> Can easily not do housework - may not be able to do it for - oh - at least a fortnight!


Better make it a month.
Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> Happy Christmas Eve


 Wibble.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> A new era is born.
> Happy Christmas Eve.




happy christmas eve adam


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all.

Just letting you know that my visits to TFO and the CDR will be becoming more sporadic for the rest of the month. 

There's a big trade show in London for 4 days at the end of this month and I will be one of those staffing the stand. There's quite a bit of planning, organising, etc in the build up (at home as well as for the show) and I am needed elsewhere. I will be popping by, but maybe not as frequently or for as long.

Message me or tag me if my attention is required. I'll try to check the notifications daily if nothing else!

Linda x


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Just letting you know that my visits to TFO and the CDR will be becoming more sporadic for the rest of the month.
> 
> There's a big trade show in London for 4 days at the end of this month and I will be one of those staffing the stand. There's quite a bit of planning, organising, etc in the build up (at home as well as for the show) and I am needed elsewhere. I will be popping by, but maybe not as frequently or for as long.
> 
> Message me or tag me if my attention is required. I'll try to check the notifications daily if nothing else!
> 
> Linda x


Good luck with everything!
Pop in when you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Just letting you know that my visits to TFO and the CDR will be becoming more sporadic for the rest of the month.
> 
> There's a big trade show in London for 4 days at the end of this month and I will be one of those staffing the stand. There's quite a bit of planning, organising, etc in the build up (at home as well as for the show) and I am needed elsewhere. I will be popping by, but maybe not as frequently or for as long.
> 
> Message me or tag me if my attention is required. I'll try to check the notifications daily if nothing else!
> 
> Linda x


Boooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will miss you Linda, but have fun and good luck with this.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Still, while the cat's away................


Yes!!! 
Hubby dislikes mushrooms, but I love them. I just got in from the store with the ingredients for sausage stuffed mushrooms!!!


----------



## johnandjade

evenooning all, quite night in for me. couple movies i think. 

hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes!!!
> Hubby dislikes mushrooms, but I love them. I just got in from the store with the ingredients for sausage stuffed mushrooms!!!


I also adore mushrooms.
Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
And sausage stuffed sounds great. 
"Squak! Squeak!"
(mice playing)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> evenooning all, quite night in for me. couple movies i think.
> 
> hope you all have a good weekend


You too John - and look after yourself !!


----------



## johnandjade

look at what i got 



should keep jade quiet for a while


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also adore mushrooms.
> Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And sausage stuffed sounds great.
> "Squak! Squeak!"
> (mice playing)


----------



## Moozillion

Sister in law will be dropping by shortly to bring us more home made FIG PERSERVES!!!!!!! 
YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYY!!
I looooooove figs!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Sister in law will be dropping by shortly to bring us more home made FIG PERSERVES!!!!!!!
> YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYY!!
> I looooooove figs!!!




woohoo!!! have a good time mrs B


----------



## Moozillion

I saved this photo of the preserves she brought us last year because I thought it was funny. I thought she was just playing around with the name on the label, but she was terribly embarrassed: she was very tired after making preserves all day, and accidentally mislabeled it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenooning all, quite night in for me. couple movies i think.
> 
> hope you all have a good weekend


Enjoy your evening, John. 
Movie night here, too, methinks.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I saved this photo of the preserves she brought us last year because I thought it was funny. I thought she was just playing around with the name on the label, but she was terribly embarrassed: she was very tired after making preserves all day, and accidentally mislabeled it!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 196490




tee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your evening, John.
> Movie night here, too, methinks.




hope you're not urated off with me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sister in law will be dropping by shortly to bring us more home made FIG PERSERVES!!!!!!!
> YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYY!!
> I looooooove figs!!!


Grow fresh here, of course.
wifey loves 'em, I'm in two minds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I saved this photo of the preserves she brought us last year because I thought it was funny. I thought she was just playing around with the name on the label, but she was terribly embarrassed: she was very tired after making preserves all day, and accidentally mislabeled it!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 196490


That wouldn't be so popular around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope you're not urated off with me


Of course not, don't be silly. 
There will be other times. 
I'm a little disappointed, of course, not entirely surprised, but not angry at you.
Anyway, you met me once, twice in six months would be too much for most people.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course not, don't be silly.
> There will be other times.
> I'm a little disappointed, of course, not entirely surprised, but not angry at you.
> Anyway, you met me once, twice in six months would be too much for most people.




thank you for understanding adam.


----------



## johnandjade

jades home now so will say cheerio for now. have a good night everyone, love to all


----------



## Lyn W

Such a shame your Spanish trip is off but I'm sure you'll find another time to get together in foreign parts!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades home now so will say cheerio for now. have a good night everyone, love to all


Nos da John take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course not, don't be silly.
> There will be other times.
> I'm a little disappointed, of course, not entirely surprised, but not angry at you.
> Anyway, you met me once, twice in six months would be too much for most people.


---more than enough to last a lifetime!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I saved this photo of the preserves she brought us last year because I thought it was funny. I thought she was just playing around with the name on the label, but she was terribly embarrassed: she was very tired after making preserves all day, and accidentally mislabeled it!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 196490


Hope you used the words of the great David Bowie and said,
"Ham jam! Thank you ma'am"


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Hope you used the words of the great David Bowie and said,
> "Ham jam! Thank you ma'am"


Actually it was Dean Martin who had a song of that title but DB used the lines in Suffragette City


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hope you used the words of the great David Bowie and said,
> "Ham jam! Thank you ma'am"


I actually didn't notice until some weeks after she'd given it to us!
Amazing how our brains tell us what we OUGHT to see, unless we specifically look more closely!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That wouldn't be so popular around here.


I guess NOT!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I actually didn't notice until some weeks after she'd given it to us!
> Amazing how our brains tell us what we OUGHT to see, unless we specifically look more closely!


It is - which is why I'm going to ask someone to proof read my outdoor activity letters from now on!!


----------



## Kristoff

@ZEROPILOT, Ed, are you and yours all well?


----------



## Kristoff

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38535699


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38535699


Oh goodness - what a world we are living in!
I'm sure there's more good than bad in the world but all we ever hear about is the bad.
Hope all is OK in your corner of the world too Lena.
Ed hasn't been in CDR yet today so hope all is ok with him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you for understanding adam.



Nighty night, John.
Love to Jade, the degus and , of course, Fido. 
Won't see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ---more than enough to last a lifetime!!!


Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I guess NOT!!!!


Half of them think that hamburgers are made from ham, so won't eat them. 
Silly sausages.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38535699




it's never ending is it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> @ZEROPILOT, Ed, are you and yours all well?


He'll be fine, i'm sure. 
No reason for him to be at the airport.
Still dreadful, though.
Nowhere is 100% safe.


----------



## johnandjade

need to check a map, ed is in the south west coast if i remember right?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Half of them think that hamburgers are made from ham, so won't eat them.
> Silly sausages.


What are hamburgers made of then?
Is it beef?

I don't eat them - or sausages - silly ones or not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh goodness - what a world we are living in!
> I'm sure there's more good than bad in the world but all we ever hear about is the bad.
> Hope all is OK in your corner of the world too Lena.
> Ed hasn't been in CDR yet today so hope all is ok with him.


He's not at work, I believe, so internet time is costly on his phone.
I'm sure he's fine. 
(other than his back, maybe)


----------



## johnandjade

jade brought home cheeses!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade brought home cheeses!
> View attachment 196493


Lovely picture of them smiling there
assume they are all saying "Cheese"


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lovely picture of them smiling there
> assume they are all saying "Cheese"




indeed


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> indeed



Or would cheese say "people!"?
Now all you need is some crackers and few bottles of nice plonk and- hey presto - an instant party!


----------



## Lyn W

I went to a cheese party with a friend once and all she did was complain and moan about things.
Turned out to be a cheese and whine party!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> need to check a map, ed is in the south west coast if i remember right?


Ed's only about 15 miles away, it seems, but has no reason to be near the airport. 
I'm sure he'll be fine, no worries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What are hamburgers made of then?
> Is it beef?
> 
> I don't eat them - or sausages - silly ones or not!


Yep, beef.
Except in the UK when supplied by the French, when I expect it's mainly horse.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed's only about 15 miles away, it seems, but has no reason to be near the airport.
> I'm sure he'll be fine, no worries.


We should hear from him soon. He should be receiving his updated version of the TORTOISE package today.  (The original one is still MIA I guess)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade brought home cheeses!
> View attachment 196493


Right, I'm on the next plane.


----------



## Kristoff

I'm off to bed. Not-see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I went to a cheese party with a friend once and all she did was complain and moan about things.
> Turned out to be a cheese and whine party!


I was eating cheese fromage 6.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, beef.
> Except in the UK when supplied by the French, when I expect it's mainly horse.


The MacDonalds burgers arrive as a bag of paste , portions of which are dropped on the grill to form their shape.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm on the next plane.


Should be worth the 10-minute walk through the sleet. 
Good night, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We should hear from him soon. He should be receiving his updated version of the TORTOISE package today.  (The original one is still MIA I guess)


Well, let's hope the new one's not at the airport!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm off to bed. Not-see you all tomorrow!!


Nos da, Lena.
Hope to not see you tomorrow, also.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm on the next plane.


_whispering_
"The bait worked John!"


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I'm off to bed. Not-see you all tomorrow!!


Night Lena sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Should be worth the 10-minute walk through the sleet.
> Good night, Adam!


I forgot about that.
In my excitement. 
Night night.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed's only about 15 miles away, it seems, but has no reason to be near the airport.
> I'm sure he'll be fine, no worries.




gosh  i have sent an email. you're right, no reason to be there, if he was i'm sure he would have said


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38535699


Oh, MY!!!!  My sister and her family live in Ft. Lauderdale. They were not at all likely to have been at the airport, but both my sister and her husband are doctors. I'll text her and see what's what.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gosh  i have sent an email. you're right, no reason to be there, if he was i'm sure he would have said


He'll be fine. 
He's probably fixing his fridge or something thrilling.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!  My sister and her family live in Ft. Lauderdale. They were not at all likely to have been at the airport, but both my sister and her husband are doctors. I'll text her and see what's what.



hope they are all safe bea x


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll be fine.
> He's probably fixing his fridge or something thrilling.




chillin'


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> The MacDonalds burgers arrive as a bag of paste , portions of which are dropped on the grill to form their shape.


EWWWWW!!!!  YUCK!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!  My sister and her family live in Ft. Lauderdale. They were not at all likely to have been at the airport, but both my sister and her husband are doctors. I'll text her and see what's what.


Send them love. 
Hard times for all who live there.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> EWWWWW!!!!  YUCK!!!!!


My sentiments exactly!
I thought they were frozen 'rounds' but my friends daughter worked in a branch.
I suppose that's how they are made before freezing as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> chillin'


He's a cool dude.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!  My sister and her family live in Ft. Lauderdale. They were not at all likely to have been at the airport, but both my sister and her husband are doctors. I'll text her and see what's what.


I'm sure all is well - terrible time for the families of those at airport.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Send them love.
> Hard times for all who live there.


Neither my sister nor her husband work in Trauma or the ER: she's an Internist and he's a neurologist.

There are hospitals closer to the airport than the one where they work, so they might not even have heard about it yet.

I sent her a text anyway; not heard back yet, but not really worried.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Neither my sister nor her husband work in Trauma or the ER: she's an Internist and he's a neurologist.
> 
> There are hospitals closer to the airport than the one where they work, so they might not even have heard about it yet.
> 
> I sent her a text anyway; not heard back yet, but not really worried.


Me neither, sure they'll be fine, but harrowing times when it's so close to home.


----------



## Moozillion

Heard back from my sister.
As expected, they are fine and the wounded were taken to closer hospitals than theirs.
But she's understandably distressed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Heard back from my sister.
> As expected, they are fine and the wounded were taken to closer hospitals than theirs.
> But she's understandably distressed.


Of course.
I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Christmas is right around the corner (for some of us anyway).
> Ed, please keep an eye on your mailbox. I've given up hope that our 'snail' will deliver your 'tortoise' anytime before summer (it probably decided to crawl to Florida via New Zealand), so maybe your 'tortoise' will come on its own.


I got this today and you should NOT have spent more money.
A very cool key chain that I will use with love on my Kasasaki Ninja and some candy called Lokun. Kind of dried fruit with pistachio in it. Covered in powdered sugar and it's absolutely delicious.
I ate a piece and haven't been able to stop.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll be fine, i'm sure.
> No reason for him to be at the airport.
> Still dreadful, though.
> Nowhere is 100% safe.


Actually I dropped Kelly off this afternoon for an 11:30 flight to Connecticut.
She flew out of terminal one.
The shooting was in terminal two.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got this today and you should NOT have spent more money.
> A very cool key chain that I will use with love on my Kasasaki Ninja and some candy called Lokun. Kind of dried fruit with pistachio in it. Covered in powdered sugar and it's absolutely delicious.
> I ate a piece and haven't been able to stop.


You know, Ed, it's NICE to share yummy candies with friends!
Just sayin'...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> need to check a map, ed is in the south west coast if i remember right?


South East coast 8 miles west inland.
We were there a while before the shooting and in a different terminal.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually I dropped Kelly of this afternoon for an 11:30 flight to Connecticut.
> She flew out of terminal one.
> The shooting was in terminal two.


HOLY @&$#!!!! 

Glad you're both safe!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Another lost chance of infamy.
(I was carrying a weapon.)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got this today and you should NOT have spent more money.
> A very cool key chain that I will use with love on my Kasasaki Ninja and some candy called Lokun. Kind of dried fruit with pistachio in it. Covered in powdered sugar and it's absolutely delicious.
> I ate a piece and haven't been able to stop.


Yummy - Turkish Delight!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> South East coast 8 miles west inland.
> We were there a while before the shooting and in a different terminal.


Glad your OK, Ed.
Terrible for all those people who just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got this today and you should NOT have spent more money.
> A very cool key chain that I will use with love on my Kasasaki Ninja and some candy called Lokun. Kind of dried fruit with pistachio in it. Covered in powdered sugar and it's absolutely delicious.
> I ate a piece and haven't been able to stop.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And in time for Orthodox Christmas.
Everyone's a winner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually I dropped Kelly off this afternoon for an 11:30 flight to Connecticut.
> She flew out of terminal one.
> The shooting was in terminal two.


Golly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOLY @&$#!!!!
> 
> Glad you're both safe!!!!!


Agreed! 
Ed, we want some sweeties! 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!


Apperently the whole area is still in lockdown.
Kelly said when her flight landed in Connecticut that news crews had gathered there and we're asking questions. But no one on the flight was aware that anything had happened.
Neither had I untill Johns Email to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The freezer is fixed.
It took about 30 minutes and five cups of nearly boiling water and compressed air to clear out the blockage.
I cleaned the condenser while I was in there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed!
> Ed, we want some sweeties!
> @ZEROPILOT


You'll soon be out of luck


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Truly the best LOKUM I've ever had.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually I dropped Kelly off this afternoon for an 11:30 flight to Connecticut.
> She flew out of terminal one.
> The shooting was in terminal two.



Whoa!! So glad she was out of there!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Whoa!! So glad she was out of there!!


It's a shame that this crap is so common


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The freezer is fixed.
> It took about 30 minutes and five cups of nearly boiling water and compressed air to clear out the blockage.
> I cleaned the condenser while I was in there.


Said that's what you'd be doing today
Glad you fixed it, mine's decided not to switch off now.
Thermostat gone, either on or off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'll soon be out of luck



Meanie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Whoa!! So glad she was out of there!!


Me, too.
Hi, Kathy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Said that's what you'd be doing today
> Glad you fixed it, mine's decided not to switch off now.
> Thermostat gone, either on or off.


The drain has a stupid bend in it.
It would be easy if it were a straight shot.
I actually did that and visited my father after the airport and before I'd ever heard about the shooting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The drain has a stupid bend in it.
> It would be easy if it were a straight shot.
> I actually did that and visited my father after the airport and before I'd ever heard about the shooting.


Mine had a bend too. 
Just to make life easy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going into Email only mode.
Speak later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going into Email only mode.
> Speak later


Happy Christmas, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going into Email only mode.
> Speak later


See you soon Ed!


----------



## JoesMum

Brief appearance after busy afternoon. Glad you and Kelly are safe, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Brief appearance after busy afternoon. Glad you and Kelly are safe, Ed.


Positive busy, I hope.
Enjoy your evening, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Positive busy, I hope.
> Enjoy your evening, Linda.


Yes, but kind of regretting doing "Dry January" at the moment... a glass of wine would go down a treat 

(And all the chocolate has gone)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes, but kind of regretting doing "Dry January" at the moment... a glass of wine would go down a treat
> 
> (And all the chocolate has gone)



Disaster! 
Luckily we still have lots of chocolate and sweeties to keep wifey sane. 
And crisps and nuts for me. 
I've not drunk since New Year's Eve but will have a drop tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed!
> Ed, we want some sweeties!
> @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Killerrookie

I got my seeds in Wednesday and look what's already happening!
Hatching enclosure:


Plant pot:


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a shame that this crap is so common




I know!! It's very sad. I feel for the families who lost their loved ones. 
It's especially hard when it's near the holidays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

?


----------



## Lyn W

??


----------



## Lyn W

I've managed to spend a lot of time here today,
- I should get thumped on the head more often!!
But time for me to say Nos da now,
Lovely chatting to you all and I'll see you over the weekend.
Take care and Happy Saturday (when it arrives).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I got my seeds in Wednesday and look what's already happening!
> Hatching enclosure:
> View attachment 196512
> 
> Plant pot:
> View attachment 196513


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How splendid, Austin.
Jolly good seeds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've managed to spend a lot of time here today,
> - I should get thumped on the head more often!!
> But time for me to say Nos da now,
> Lovely chatting to you all and I'll see you over the weekend.
> Take care and Happy Saturday (when it arrives).


Nighty night nights, Lyn.
Take care and hope your head's a bit better tomorrow. 
Do NOT try to do any ironing.
Tis terribly bad for injured heads.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I forgot to mention that Kelly wore the Loch Ness monster t shirt that John sent her for Christmas on her trip.
However, she pulled a @Lyn W on me and wouldn't allow me to take a photo.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Candies are all gone.
Very unusual. Very good.
I'll likely just go to bed early. I'm bored. Nothing new on t.v....It looks like the whole room already fell asleep too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I forgot to mention that Kelly wore the Loch Ness monster t shirt that John sent her for Christmas on her trip.
> However, she pulled a @Lyn W on me and wouldn't allow me to take a photo.


Hooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And :
Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Candies are all gone.
> Very unusual. Very good.
> I'll likely just go to bed early. I'm bored. Nothing new on t.v....


I expect you won't be able to sleep.
Sugar high.
Night night, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, hello Adam. Good night to you and yours


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If I stay up I'll probably just find something else broken or out of adjustment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, hello Adam. Good night to you and yours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I stay up I'll probably just find something else broken or out of adjustment.


Just opened a bottle of bubbly to celebrate Christmas Day.
Your health, Ed! 
Cheers!


----------



## leigti

It's not Nativity day for a few more hours here. I should be at church tonight but I'm not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> It's not Nativity day for a few more hours here. I should be at church tonight but I'm not.


Well, when the time comes, merry Christmas Tina! 
There is a church here, in the New City, bit I'm afraid I haven't been for years. 
They do a service In English, followed by one in French. 
Met some nice people there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just opened a bottle of bubbly to celebrate Christmas Day.
> Your health, Ed!
> Cheers!


Mountain dew?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, when the time comes, merry Christmas Tina!
> There is a church here, in the New City, bit I'm afraid I haven't been for years.
> They do a service In English, followed by one in French.
> Met some nice people there.


I haven't been to church since I lived in South Carolina.
I hope GOD understands.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mountain dew?


But of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't been to church since I lived in South Carolina.
> I hope GOD understands.


I doubt it.


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, when the time comes, merry Christmas Tina!
> There is a church here, in the New City, bit I'm afraid I haven't been for years.
> They do a service In English, followed by one in French.
> Met some nice people there.



The Orthodox Christmas is not very well known here in this country. I haven't attended church much in the last couple years. I am pretty new to the whole church idea anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> The Orthodox Christmas is not very well known here in this country. I haven't attended church much in the last couple years. I am pretty new to the whole church idea anyway.


Our friend here in the CDR is Russian and lives in Turkey and celebrates this Christmas too. 
One of the great things about international sites like TFO (and the Cold Dark Room, of course!) is that we learn from each other different traditions , cultures and ideas, languages, foodstuffs and celebrations. 
it's beautiful.


----------



## leigti

My church is part of the Russian Orthodox Church Outside of Russia. But there's only five members that are actually Russian  they say they are our token Russians.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> My church is part of the Russian Orthodox Church Outside of Russia. But there's only five members that are actually Russian  they say they are our token Russians.


Nationality is irrelevant in almost all things. 
Borders are boundaries and I love this planet, not just a country. 
I say many times, i am a citizen of the universe, and a gentleman to boot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey! 
It's six o'clock Christmas morning and i better get some kip or wifey will kill me. 
Night night, Tina and anybody else lurking in the corners. 
And Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! glad to see everyone is safe and well, when will this madness stop. 

happy christmas to all who celebrate, hope you all have a great time


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Just popping in to say Happy Christmas to those of the Orthodox faith. 

See you later


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Just popping in to say Happy Christmas to those of the Orthodox faith.
> 
> See you later




good morning mum 

have a great weekend


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, friends! Overslept terribly (it's almost noon!) so just a quick hello from me. xxx Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it today.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, friends! Overslept terribly (it's almost noon!) so just a quick hello from me. xxx Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it today.





good afternoon ma'am  

hope you have a great day


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good Morning all ! Hope everyone is doing well. 
& Happy Christmas to those that will be celebrating it today


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning all ! Hope everyone is doing well.
> & Happy Christmas to those that will be celebrating it today




good morning linhdan


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning all ! Hope everyone is doing well.
> & Happy Christmas to those that will be celebrating it today


Good morning, Linhdan!


----------



## Kristoff

leigti said:


> The Orthodox Christmas is not very well known here in this country. I haven't attended church much in the last couple years. I am pretty new to the whole church idea anyway.


Happy Christmas, Tina!


----------



## Kristoff

@Moozillion and @ZEROPILOT, glad your families are safe! xxx Have a good weekend!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got this today and you should NOT have spent more money.
> A very cool key chain that I will use with love on my Kasasaki Ninja and some candy called Lokun. Kind of dried fruit with pistachio in it. Covered in powdered sugar and it's absolutely delicious.
> I ate a piece and haven't been able to stop.
> 
> View attachment 196504
> View attachment 196505


Woohoo! Thank God for Amazon 
I truly hope the other package arrives some day. It was more tortoise-related and there was one for you and one for Kelly as well as one for Suki if you wished  Anyway, Happy Christmas


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Woohoo! Thank God for Amazon
> I truly hope the other package arrives some day. It was more tortoise-related and there was one for you and one for Kelly as well as one for Suki if you wished  Anyway, Happy Christmas




it's great it made it


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> it's great it made it


What are you up to today, John?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> good morning linhdan


Good Morning John! How are you?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linhdan!


Why Hello! Good Morning ! How are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> What are you up to today, John?



not long finished work, at home and jade is away out 

i'm on the armadillo watching movies, i refuse to move until tomorrow! first weekend in a while i have nothing to do, i'm recharging the batteries so to speak. 

what about you??


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning John! How are you?




i'm good thanks. 

how about you?? did you have a good christmas and new year?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! glad to see everyone is safe and well, when will this madness stop.
> 
> happy christmas to all who celebrate, hope you all have a great time


Just quickly popping in between chores.
Why is Christmas so busy and exhausting ?
I'm preparing the meal.
Merry Christmas, John.


----------



## johnandjade

time for giggles... 





someone on a test drive got around 100m from the dealership and car broke down at a roundabout!!!


----------



## johnandjade

i wonder if the bought it lol


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just quickly popping in between chores.
> Why is Christmas so busy and exhausting ?
> I'm preparing the meal.
> Merry Christmas, John.




merry christmas adam, hope you and wifey have a fantastic day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Just popping in to say Happy Christmas to those of the Orthodox faith.
> 
> See you later


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## johnandjade

and, this came in with a t shirt jade got me ...




a don't think anyone wins in this game


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, friends! Overslept terribly (it's almost noon!) so just a quick hello from me. xxx Happy Christmas to those who celebrate it today.


Merry Christmas, Lena. 
Hope you have a marvelous day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning all ! Hope everyone is doing well.
> & Happy Christmas to those that will be celebrating it today


Good morning, Linhdan. 
Merry Christmas.
Though I think i'll be celebrating it tomorrow at the rate this dinner preparation is going.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Woohoo! Thank God for Amazon
> I truly hope the other package arrives some day. It was more tortoise-related and there was one for you and one for Kelly as well as one for Suki if you wished  Anyway, Happy Christmas


I still think it will show.
I'm such an optimist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 196561
> 
> View attachment 196562
> 
> 
> i wonder if the bought it lol


I would haggle.
A lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and, this came in with a t shirt jade got me ...
> View attachment 196563
> 
> 
> 
> a don't think anyone wins in this game


It would be fun, though.
I have several Doctor Who sets.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would haggle.
> A lot.




it was rather amusing to see, i resisted shouting out the window


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> i'm good thanks.
> 
> how about you?? did you have a good christmas and new year?


i'm good. At work right now. 
hehe, christmas and new years for the last 3 years has been eventful.. I always get upset at my boyfriend for something. *sigh* maybe next year will be better. How was your holiday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it was rather amusing to see, i resisted shouting out the window


I would have gone over and made an offer.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan.
> Merry Christmas.
> Though I think i'll be celebrating it tomorrow at the rate this dinner preparation is going.


Oh men, we women (some of us women)like to take our time and put love in our cooking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh men, we women (some of us women)like to take our time and put love in our cooking.


Exactly! 
It's me doing the cooking!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it was rather amusing to see, i resisted shouting out the window


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 196565


Merry Christmas, Bud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you later, peeps, pigs in blankets to prepare now.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Exactly!
> It's me doing the cooking!


Oh ! oh how nice  lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> time for giggles...
> 
> View attachment 196560
> 
> 
> 
> someone on a test drive got around 100m from the dealership and car broke down at a roundabout!!!


Oops - no sale then!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> i'm good. At work right now.
> hehe, christmas and new years for the last 3 years has been eventful.. I always get upset at my boyfriend for something. *sigh* maybe next year will be better. How was your holiday?




us guys never get it right  

i was working most of it . had a great new year though thank you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Bud!


Thank you ! You also !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 196565




i can re create!!!




this is all i'm doing today gramps...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you later, peeps, pigs in blankets to prepare now.




av' a good un' guv'ner. (salutes)


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh men, we women (some of us women)like to take our time and put love in our cooking.


Glad you added 'some of us women' in that!
There's no love in any of my cooking!
Some might even say there's not even edible food in my cooking!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Oops - no sale then!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Glad you added 'some of us women' in that!
> There's no love in any of my cooking!
> Some might even say there's not even edible food in my cooking!



i'm a black belt in cooking... 

one 'chop' and you're dead



how's the head??


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon to one and all and a Merry Christmas to those celebrating it today.
Glad I don't have to cook a second time!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm a black belt in cooking...
> 
> one 'chop' and you're dead
> 
> 
> 
> how's the head??


Hi John head better thanks, aches and pains almost gone and no dizziness today so should be OK for driving today and back in work Monday for all the form filling,
Looking on the bright side I should be able to carry a tray on my head now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon to one and all and a Merry Christmas to those celebrating it today.
> Glad I don't have to cook a second time!


Good afternoon, Lyn.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn.
> Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas Adam and Wifey !
Hope you enjoy your lunch and have a lovely day!
Do you do presents today as well?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John head better thanks, aches and pains almost gone and no dizziness today so should be OK for driving today and back in work Monday for all the form filling,
> Looking on the bright side I should be able to carry a tray on my head now!




i appreciate its a 'risk of the job' , still terrible to happen. 

i'd play it up for time off... say you have whiplash 


seriously glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## johnandjade

gramps... this is all FREE BEER!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i can re create!!!
> View attachment 196566
> 
> 
> 
> this is all i'm doing today gramps...


Sorry I got to work alnight but I will have Bud time in the morning !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> gramps... this is all FREE BEER!!!
> View attachment 196567


Do you deliver ?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i appreciate its a 'risk of the job' , still terrible to happen.
> 
> i'd play it up for time off... say you have whiplash
> 
> 
> seriously glad to hear you are feeling better


Yes I could borrow a neck brace and maybe take the rest of the month!!!


----------



## johnandjade

fido has a new bath brush as well,



obviously it's going to get sterilised first ( don't want any kids  ) 

he loves it, will try post a video. as he grows the brushes get bigger! 

... thank goodness he's not a sully or would need a paint roller!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry I got to work alnight but I will have Bud time in the morning !




i'll still be-er'


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do you deliver ?




could actually do this!! amazon a beer delivery to you


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes I could borrow a neck brace and maybe take the rest of the month!!!




now we're talking!!!


----------



## johnandjade

my niece and nephew (sis) got us amazon vouchers for christmas, jade got me more nerf guns... (still to post pics) 

i thought i could get jade a nerf gun to fight back as i now have 3 and she has none. 

OR!!!! 


i can buy double magazines and lots more darts


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fido has a new bath brush as well,
> View attachment 196568
> 
> 
> obviously it's going to get sterilised first ( don't want any kids  )
> 
> he loves it, will try post a video. as he grows the brushes get bigger!
> 
> ... thank goodness he's not a sully or would need a paint roller!


Glad that not an interior brush for Fido!
He may not like that so much!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my niece and nephew (sis) got us amazon vouchers for christmas, jade got me more nerf guns... (still to post pics)
> 
> i thought i could get jade a nerf gun to fight back as i now have 3 and she has none.
> 
> OR!!!!
> 
> 
> i can buy double magazines and lots more darts


You don't need anymore - you have enerf already.
enerf is enerf!


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> ...hehe, christmas and new years for the last 3 years has been eventful.. I always get upset at my boyfriend for something. *sigh* maybe next year will be better. How was your holiday?


 Every damn Christmas!!! :/ Doesn't change when you get married, I'm afraid.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> my niece and nephew (sis) got us amazon vouchers for christmas, jade got me more nerf guns... (still to post pics)
> 
> i thought i could get jade a nerf gun to fight back as i now have 3 and she has none.
> 
> OR!!!!
> 
> 
> i can buy double magazines and lots more darts


Bought a Nerf gun for husband's birthday. He thought he'd try it out on Kristoff until I told him they can feel through their shells. Doh!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Glad that not an interior brush for Fido!
> He may not like that so much!



have a wire one for that


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You don't need anymore - you have enerf already.
> enerf is enerf!




they have a tennis ball cannon!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Every damn Christmas!!! :/ Doesn't change when you get married, I'm afraid.




i get jade to write a list, i pick a few.. 

that way its a surprise that can't go wrong


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Bought a Nerf gun for husband's birthday. He thought he'd try it out on Kristoff until I told him they can feel through their shells. Doh!




you can get targets, cans and such


----------



## johnandjade

... or jade


----------



## johnandjade

poor girl... she knows she will be the target!!




she also got me a water gun!


----------



## johnandjade

the water gun


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> us guys never get it right
> 
> i was working most of it . had a great new year though thank you


thats good ! I worked new years. Which is okay, I will get holiday pay and that will go towards bills that need to be paid


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 196570
> the water gun




and a cameo from fluffy


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> thats good ! I worked new years. Which is okay, I will get holiday pay and that will go towards bills that need to be paid




woohoo. i had sunday off as per usual, monday way usual rate


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Every damn Christmas!!! :/ Doesn't change when you get married, I'm afraid.


It's a stressful time!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> Every damn Christmas!!! :/ Doesn't change when you get married, I'm afraid.


Thanks for the heads up! lol


----------



## johnandjade

and we have a condender for worst named tobacco ever.... no rizla needed, just a pitta bread!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> Bought a Nerf gun for husband's birthday. He thought he'd try it out on Kristoff until I told him they can feel through their shells. Doh!


if I could, i would "like" this 4 more times!


----------



## johnandjade

just been watching more terry tibbs on youtube. the 'come dine with me' is awesome


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and we have a condender for worst named tobacco ever.... no rizla needed, just a pitta bread!!!
> View attachment 196571


Do you smoke it, eat it or dance with it?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Do you smoke it, eat it or dance with it?




tonight, all of the above


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


Never heard of him!
For adults only after the 9 pm watershed?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> For adults only!?




yip, sorry  PG 13!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yip, sorry  PG 13!!


What channel is he on I've not seen him before.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> What channel is he on I've not seen him before.



i'm not sure, only came across on youtube, i believe the show 'facejacker' , before was 'phonejacker' 


he also has a chat show, like terry springer


----------



## johnandjade

all clips i've watched are too rude to post


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas Adam and Wifey !
> Hope you enjoy your lunch and have a lovely day!
> Do you do presents today as well?


Only one each today (including to and from Tidgy) 
Having a break to feed Tidgy her Christmas dinner at the moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do you deliver ?


Only to Morocco.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> woohoo. i had sunday off as per usual, monday way usual rate


Its never bad that youre off  I just looked at my paystub and saw I am missing holiday pay for working new years


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I told my boyfriend I want 4 chickens when we get a house so I have fresh eggs. He said no.... but I know he'll come around


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido has a new bath brush as well,
> View attachment 196568
> 
> 
> obviously it's going to get sterilised first ( don't want any kids  )
> 
> he loves it, will try post a video. as he grows the brushes get bigger!
> 
> ... thank goodness he's not a sully or would need a paint roller!


It scute.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say hi to everyone at CDR.

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have a wire one for that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> poor girl... she knows she will be the target!!
> View attachment 196569
> 
> 
> 
> she also got me a water gun!


Which is really asking for trouble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 196561
> 
> View attachment 196562
> 
> 
> i wonder if the bought it lol


MAZDA 2?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly sent me this photo from Connecticut.
She and her friend have non refundable tickets for a show tonight at Foxwoods casino.
It might not happen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> they have a tennis ball cannon!!!


Make one.
Same design as a potato cannon except they usually fire butane. 
Google one.
The parts will run you $25 u.s.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> MAZDA 2?




yip


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly sent me this photo from Connecticut.
> She and her friend have non refundable tickets for a show tonight at Foxwoods casino.
> It might not happen.




is that a hummer in front?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Its never bad that youre off  I just looked at my paystub and saw I am missing holiday pay for working new years


I would be livid!
 Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say hi to everyone at CDR.
> 
> ​


Good evening, Gillian.
Sorry, i've been busy
Merry Christmas to you and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly sent me this photo from Connecticut.
> She and her friend have non refundable tickets for a show tonight at Foxwoods casino.
> It might not happen.


Goodness! 
Hope they can make it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> is that a hummer in front?


Probably.
Lots of four wheel drives up there.
Lots of Subarus.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I told my boyfriend I want 4 chickens when we get a house so I have fresh eggs. He said no.... but I know he'll come around


Once you've had them for a while, you might agree with your boyfriend.
Chickens are nasty.
I kept some as a kid.
And something is always breaking in and eating them. So I "free ranged" mine without a coop and they started roosting up in trees at night and layed eggs all over the place.
Oh yeah, and they are rediculous stupid. I forgot to mention that part. One always seemed to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would be livid!
> Indeed.


i am ! the account manager called me stating he will look into it on monday... HE BETTER !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Once you've had them for a while, you might agree with your boyfriend.
> Chickens are nasty.
> I kept some as a kid.
> And something is always breaking in and eating them. So I "free ranged" mine without a coop and they started roosting up in trees at night and layed eggs all over the place.
> Oh yeah, and they are rediculous stupid. I forgot to mention that part. One always seemed to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.


oooh no ! i don't think i could have them running around in the back yard to "free range". I like eggs though


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble
Afternoon all


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble
> Afternoon all


good afternoon!


----------



## AZtortMom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> good afternoon!


Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble
> Afternoon all


Good afternoon , Noel.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon , Noel.
> Merry Christmas.


Hi Adam 
Merry Christmas my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Merry Christmas my friend


Thank you.
Have just started serving up my Christmas dinner.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> Have just started serving up my Christmas dinner.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yummy!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> Hi


Hello ! what are you up to?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say hi to everyone at CDR.
> 
> ​


Hi Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> oooh no ! i don't think i could have them running around in the back yard to "free range". I like eggs though


Avian flu has arrived in the UK 
Chicken keepers told to keep them indoors now.


----------



## Lyn W

Very quiet in here tonight!
Hope your xmas lunch was cooked to perfection Adam
and hope Kelly made the concert, Ed.
I'm going to have an earlyish night,
So see you all tomorrow.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening ladies and gentleman of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very quiet in here tonight!
> Hope your xmas lunch was cooked to perfection Adam
> and hope Kelly made the concert, Ed.
> I'm going to have an earlyish night,
> So see you all tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.


Yep, a perfect Christmas dinner. 
Nos da, Lyn.
Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening ladies and gentleman of the CDR.


Good evening, Sabine.
merry Christmas!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam. 
Merry Christmas for you too....
I´m happy that Christmas is over for the next 11 months.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Merry Christmas for you too....
> I´m happy that Christmas is over for the next 11 months.


I've still got a few more days.
wifey loves it all but it's quite tiring.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Very quiet in here tonight!
> Hope your xmas lunch was cooked to perfection Adam
> and hope Kelly made the concert, Ed.
> I'm going to have an earlyish night,
> So see you all tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.


No.
It turned into a snow storm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy is the single life boring.
The ice maker still isn't working. But the cold water through the door is and there are no more leaks.
The truck had a flat. I found and patched a hole made by a screw. Visited my dad and found the tire low again.
I inspected it and found another screw!
Two holes in a two month old tire.
Crispy duck for dinner and I've taken four showers and shaved twice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think I might go out for a walk.
The rain has stopped.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I might go out for a walk.
> The rain has stopped.


Enjoy your walk, Ed.
Just got back from mine.
Sorry about Kelly's concert.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your walk, Ed.
> Just got back from mine.
> Sorry about Kelly's concert.


I think it was Joy Behar from "The View" t.v.show.
I'd pay NOT so see it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've bought lumber and supplies. I want to blow out my tortoise pen into an L shape and double the square footage.
I'll need approval from Kelly before I begin and I'm hoping she returns in a good mood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've bought lumber and supplies. I want to blow out my tortoise pen into an L shape and double the square footage.
> I'll need approval from Kelly before I begin and I'm hoping she returns in a good mood.


Hope so.
Welcome her back with flowers, music and a meal.
On second thoughts, perhaps not.
She'll know you're after something.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so.
> Welcome her back with flowers, music and a meal.
> On second thoughts, perhaps not.
> She'll know you're after something.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> It turned into a snow storm.


Oh,  GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!!!!!! 
Yet another reason I live in the South!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy is the single life boring.
> The ice maker still isn't working. But the cold water through the door is and there are no more leaks.
> The truck had a flat. I found and patched a hole made by a screw. Visited my dad and found the tire low again.
> I inspected it and found another screw!
> Two holes in a two month old tire.
> Crispy duck for dinner and I've taken four showers and shaved twice.


GOODNESS! Busy day- but not a lot of fun.


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby is working hard and having fun at his convention. 
We are each indulging in things we enjoy that the other doesn't. He is a BIG steak fan, me: not so much. So he had a big steak at a nice restaurant there in San Antonio. He HATES mushrooms, but I LOVE them, so I fixed myself a sauté of Portobello Mushrooms/ Italian Sausage/ Onions for dinner along with Swiss Chard and Olives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh,  GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!!!!!!
> Yet another reason I live in the South!


And I in Morocco


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby is working hard and having fun at his convention.
> We are each indulging in things we enjoy that the other doesn't. He is a BIG steak fan, me: not so much. So he had a big steak at a nice restaurant there in San Antonio. He HATES mushrooms, but I LOVE them, so I fixed myself a sauté of Portobello Mushrooms/ Italian Sausage/ Onions for dinner along with Swiss Chard and Olives.


Lovely! 
You will end up looking like a mushroom if you're not careful..
Actually, looking at your profile pic.............................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hubby is working hard and having fun at his convention.
> We are each indulging in things we enjoy that the other doesn't. He is a BIG steak fan, me: not so much. So he had a big steak at a nice restaurant there in San Antonio. He HATES mushrooms, but I LOVE them, so I fixed myself a sauté of Portobello Mushrooms/ Italian Sausage/ Onions for dinner along with Swiss Chard and Olives.


They both sound pretty fantastic to me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> You will end up looking like a mushroom if you're not careful..
> Actually, looking at your profile pic.............................


I'm going to miss the response!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to miss the response!!


It's probably a good idea if I'm not around for it, either.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> You will end up looking like a mushroom if you're not careful..
> Actually, looking at your profile pic.............................


Ha de ha!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ha de ha!!!!


Sorry, Bea, you know I love you but I couldn't resist.


----------



## johnandjade

degus!!!




the boys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, pretty degus.
Hello, John.
You're up late.
Or early.
I'm just off to bed.
See you soon!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, pretty degus.
> Hello, John.
> You're up late.
> Or early.
> I'm just off to bed.
> See you soon!




did wifey and you have a good day? 

yip, up late.. enjoying films with jade


----------



## johnandjade

ordered this for jade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did wifey and you have a good day?
> 
> yip, up late.. enjoying films with jade


Great day, also watched lots of films, mainly wifey's slushy Christmas fare, but I managed to get Bad Santa in there and finished off with Se7en.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ordered this for jade
> View attachment 196670


And war will be declared on arrival.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates, visitors tomorrow, so up early to clean the things again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great day, also watched lots of films, mainly wifey's slushy Christmas fare, but I managed to get Bad Santa in there and finished off with Se7en.






WHATSSS INNN THEEEE BOXXXX???!!!?? 


glad you both had a nice time


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Roommates, visitors tomorrow, so up early to clean the things again.





nos da boss, love to you both and the tidge


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> WHATSSS INNN THEEEE BOXXXX???!!!??
> 
> 
> glad you both had a nice time


I guessed cheese.
I was a bit wrong.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guessed cheese.
> I was a bit wrong.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hi John head better thanks, aches and pains almost gone and no dizziness today so should be OK for driving today and back in work Monday for all the form filling,
> Looking on the bright side I should be able to carry a tray on my head now!




I still can't believe a child hit you!! 
Glad you are resting and feeling better!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I still can't believe a child hit you!!
> Glad you are resting and feeling better!


I think Lyn might have the patience of a saint.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can't beleive it!!!
I just heard ice crashing into the hopper!!!
IT'S FIXED!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And I JUST bought four, fancy and unbreakable, silicone ice cube trays.
I'm glad I didn't purchase a new circuit board.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Roommates, visitors tomorrow, so up early to clean the things again.


Good night Adam


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night to anyone else.
If the weather looks good I beleive I'll ride one of the motorcycles to the Keys in the morning.
I haven't had the freedom to do that in a while.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Bea, you know I love you but I couldn't resist.


Never fear: I am well aware of your impish streak!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't beleive it!!!
> I just heard ice crashing into the hopper!!!
> IT'S FIXED!!!


HOORAAAAAYYYYY!!!! 
Ya done GOOD, Ed!!!!
But why the surprise? You seem MORE than capable of fixing just about anything!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night Roommates, visitors tomorrow, so up early to clean the things again.


Good night, Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night to anyone else.
> If the weather looks good I beleive I'll ride one of the motorcycles to the Keys in the morning.
> I haven't had the freedom to do that in a while.


Good night, Ed! Have a fun ride tomorrow!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 

We had a bit of snow yesterday, but I overslept, and by the time I woke up, it was gone. Eight-something years in Izmir and I still don't miss it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> We had a bit of snow yesterday, but I overslept, and by the time I woke up, it was gone. Eight-something years in Izmir and I still don't miss it.


Good morning roomies. Good morning Lena 

I don't miss the snow I grew up with either. Yorkshire snow would be nothing compared with Russia, but we'd have plenty every winter. Thanks to climate change, it doesn't happen like that any more. And I live in the south now where it's even less common. 

I was watching a tv programme last night about the Yellowstone region. The milder winters are wreaking havoc with the wildlife. Wolves and great grey owls both really struggling. Climate change is definitely happening and happening fast


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> It turned into a snow storm.


What a shame! Was the concert cancelled or will they not refund tickets because they couldn't get there?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've bought lumber and supplies. I want to blow out my tortoise pen into an L shape and double the square footage.
> I'll need approval from Kelly before I begin and I'm hoping she returns in a good mood.


Wouldn't count on it if she went al that way to miss a concert!
I'd be pretty grumpy!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> You will end up looking like a mushroom if you're not careful..
> Actually, looking at your profile pic.............................


Cheek!
We'll turn a blind eye if you want to wallop him Bea!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ordered this for jade
> View attachment 196670


Looks like that could take your eye out!
Hope you wear goggles while you are attacking each other!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't beleive it!!!
> I just heard ice crashing into the hopper!!!
> IT'S FIXED!!!


Well done Ed - you are a man of many talents!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night to anyone else.
> If the weather looks good I beleive I'll ride one of the motorcycles to the Keys in the morning.
> I haven't had the freedom to do that in a while.


Enjoy your freedom and ride, Ed.
Hope the weather's good to you.
Drive carefully.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. Good morning Lena
> 
> I don't miss the snow I grew up with either. Yorkshire snow would be nothing compared with Russia, but we'd have plenty every winter. Thanks to climate change, it doesn't happen like that any more. And I live in the south now where it's even less common.
> 
> I was watching a tv programme last night about the Yellowstone region. The milder winters are wreaking havoc with the wildlife. Wolves and great grey owls both really struggling. Climate change is definitely happening and happening fast


Morning Linda
Climate change is a big worry I despair when I think of what we are doing to this planet 
Yet one of the candidates for leader of Welsh UKIP said that he wouldn't send any money on combating it because he didn't believe it was happening!!!! What a Wally!!!
I'd love some snow!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I still can't believe a child hit you!!
> Glad you are resting and feeling better!


Thanks Cathy,
I'm OK - just maybe a few inches shorter now after his fist came crashing down on my head!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think Lyn might have the patience of a saint.


It's wearing very thin Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone,
I'll pop in later when you are all up and about.
Have a good Sunday!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all ! 
What's this about Lyn meeting a child's fist??!!
I slept 6 hours.. and i'm so sleepy. Gunna have me some breakfast.. fruits and cream of wheat. There's no butter at work though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't beleive it!!!
> I just heard ice crashing into the hopper!!!
> IT'S FIXED!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night to anyone else.
> If the weather looks good I beleive I'll ride one of the motorcycles to the Keys in the morning.
> I haven't had the freedom to do that in a while.


Hope you do go for a ride. 
Would be a nice thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Never fear: I am well aware of your impish streak!!!!!


I am not a streaker! 
Not impishly or anything else. 
They take a rather dim view of such things here, I understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOORAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> Ya done GOOD, Ed!!!!
> But why the surprise? You seem MORE than capable of fixing just about anything!!


Snapish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Ed! Have a fun ride tomorrow!


Sort of Snapish, again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> We had a bit of snow yesterday, but I overslept, and by the time I woke up, it was gone. Eight-something years in Izmir and I still don't miss it.


Good morning, Lena!
Happy Boxing Day!
Guess what arrived via Turkish snail this morning ?


I apologize for the picture quality.
One for me and one for Uncle Zacariah!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Christmas continues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. Good morning Lena
> 
> I don't miss the snow I grew up with either. Yorkshire snow would be nothing compared with Russia, but we'd have plenty every winter. Thanks to climate change, it doesn't happen like that any more. And I live in the south now where it's even less common.
> 
> I was watching a tv programme last night about the Yellowstone region. The milder winters are wreaking havoc with the wildlife. Wolves and great grey owls both really struggling. Climate change is definitely happening and happening fast


There have been six major extinction events in the 'history' of our planet. 
We are now witnessing the beginning of the seventh. 
Not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. Good morning Lena
> 
> I don't miss the snow I grew up with either. Yorkshire snow would be nothing compared with Russia, but we'd have plenty every winter. Thanks to climate change, it doesn't happen like that any more. And I live in the south now where it's even less common.
> 
> I was watching a tv programme last night about the Yellowstone region. The milder winters are wreaking havoc with the wildlife. Wolves and great grey owls both really struggling. Climate change is definitely happening and happening fast


Good morning, Linda.
Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning/afternoon denizens of the Cold Dark Room.
Tis Boxing Day again! 
Hooray! 
Been out shopping and bought lots of fizzy pop and cakes for the young ladies.
Cleaned the toilet. 
Fed and watered Tidgy and gave her a quick game of ping pong. 
Now I've got to get all my stuff off the sofa and sort out the seating arrangements. 
The have a shower. 
Hey ho!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning/afternoon denizens of the Cold Dark Room.
> Tis Boxing Day again!
> Hooray!
> Been out shopping and bought lots of fizzy pop and cakes for the young ladies.
> Cleaned the toilet.
> Fed and watered Tidgy and gave her a quick game of ping pong.
> Now I've got to get all my stuff off the sofa and sort out the seating arrangements.
> The have a shower.
> Hey ho!


Busy you !! enjoy your day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Busy you !! enjoy your day


Hi, Linhdan! 
Happy Boxing Day! 
I shall certainly try!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan!
> Happy Boxing Day!
> I shall certainly try!


Happy Boxing Day


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena!
> Happy Boxing Day!
> Guess what arrived via Turkish snail this morning ?
> View attachment 196687
> 
> I apologize for the picture quality.
> One for me and one for Uncle Zacariah!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Christmas continues.


Oh, yay! I apologize for the postcard quality  They were the best (ahem, the only ones) I could find in my village. And I still need to explain to Tidgy's Uncle what's the deal with those Frozen characters 
Happy Boxing Day #2!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There have been six major extinction events in the 'history' of our planet.
> We are now witnessing the beginning of the seventh.
> Not good.


Disclaimer- I didn't *like* the fact that we're witnessing global warming in action; I merely "liked" the post.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> ordered this for jade
> View attachment 196670


Me and Allen (boyfriend) were going to buy a couple nerf guns for us to play with.
And I got your Christmas card and key chain yesterday  Thank you very much for that. Allen thought it was very cool


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Disclaimer- I didn't *like* the fact that we're witnessing global warming in action; I merely "liked" the post.


Understood.
And the cards are lovely.


----------



## Bee62

Goooood moooooorning to you my friends ( am I allowed to call you Friends ? )
 from the ccl Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Goooood moooooorning to you my friends ( am I allowed to call you Friends ? )
> from the ccl Bee.


You are most certainly allowed.
i am delighted to have you as a friend.
Good afternoon, Sabine.
Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Goooood moooooorning to you my friends ( am I allowed to call you Friends ? )
> from the ccl Bee.


Good Morning !! Yes, friends will do  
I'm still so sleepy though


----------



## Bee62

[QUOTEGood Morning !! Yes, friends will do ][/QUOTE]

Good morning Linhdan, 
thank you ( for "friends" ), That makes me happy on a wet, cold and grey day like today.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> You are most certainly allowed.
> i am delighted to have you as a friend.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Happy Boxing Day.



Good afternoon Adam. Thank you for your love kind words ! I am delighted too ! Or: *Dito*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Adam. Thank you for your love kind words ! I am delighted too ! Or: *Dito*


We're all friends here.
Except for the meerkats.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> [QUOTEGood Morning !! Yes, friends will do ]



Good morning Linhdan,
thank you ( for "friends" ), That makes me happy on a wet, cold and grey day like today.[/QUOTE]
Yay! I'm glad ! it is cold and windy here 
How is your morning so far?


----------



## Bee62

Believe me, I`m counting the days until it`s springtime. And the first warm day I will sit in the sun and enjoy it as a tortoise !


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lena,

how are you ? 
A couple of days ago you asked me if the tiny stickers stuck still on your postcard when your postcard arrived. Yes they do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Believe me, I`m counting the days until it`s springtime. And the first warm day I will sit in the sun and enjoy it as a tortoise !


Me too.
I hate the cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning Linhdan,
> thank you ( for "friends" ), That makes me happy on a wet, cold and grey day like today.


Yay! I'm glad ! it is cold and windy here 
How is your morning so far?[/QUOTE]
Cold, but thankfully not windy, here.
(except for wifey, I think it's the sprouts.)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Believe me, I`m counting the days until it`s springtime. And the first warm day I will sit in the sun and enjoy it as a tortoise !


I know what you mean. Some days I look at Max and wish I could go basking under his lamp too. lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yay! I'm glad ! it is cold and windy here
> How is your morning so far?


Cold, but thankfully not windy, here.
(except for wifey, I think it's the sprouts.)[/QUOTE]
Oh noo to cold days !!
& Oh Yayy to wifey !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I know what you mean. Some days I look at Max and wish I could go basking under his lamp too. lol


I often climb in Tidgy's enclosure to warm up.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I often climb in Tidgy's enclosure to warm up.


Tidgy must really love you to be sharing heat with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Tidgy must really love you to be sharing heat with you


No, I throw her out into the cold.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I throw her out into the cold.


OH MY !!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all friends here.
> Except for the meerkats.


The meerkats are just misunderstood...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yay! I'm glad ! it is cold and windy here
> How is your morning so far?


Cold, but thankfully not windy, here.
(except for wifey, I think it's the sprouts.)[/QUOTE]
 NAUGHTY ADAM!!!!! Poor Wifey!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I often climb in Tidgy's enclosure to warm up.



That explains the baked beans in your ears...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The meerkats are just misunderstood...


No they're not, they're thoroughly evil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Cold, but thankfully not windy, here.
> (except for wifey, I think it's the sprouts.)


 NAUGHTY ADAM!!!!! Poor Wifey!!!!  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That explains the baked beans in your ears...


Cut my beard off today as it was so full of beans and we've got guests coming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of which, they're just arriving.
See you lot later!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cut my beard off today as it was so full of beans and we've got guests coming.


picture!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> No, I throw her out into the cold.



Bad , bad Daddy ! I call the animal rescue. You mistreat your poor tort !


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't beleive it!!!
> I just heard ice crashing into the hopper!!!
> IT'S FIXED!!!


 
Now you need a short glass and scotch


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I've been busy posting stuff on eBay today. The post Christmas family clear out has started. It's a team effort, but takes so much time... all those photographs and measurements for clothes and making sure the postage is right. Still, the bank accounts should appreciate appreciate it. 

Daughter has volunteered to roast the chook for dinner 

That's enough distraction. Back to eBay for the last push. Only 4 more things to list


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Now you need a short glass and scotch


It'd better be a very short glass.
I have no alcohol tolerance.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It was 48 this morning. Quite a shock and I'll bet the torts weren't amused.
The heaters were on, but they ate just 60 watt black incandescent bulbs. I noticed I'm out of spares so I went out to purchase some and got these on clearance.
Three 75 watt black incandescent and two 60 watt CHE for $18.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I bought everything except the coiled compacts.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

wow! I rarely ever find reptile bulbs on sale at my pet store


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

So the person selling their Russian tortoise finally replied ! I'm excited


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not a streaker!
> Not impishly or anything else.
> They take a rather dim view of such things here, I understand.


Don't look Ethel!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was 48 this morning. Quite a shock and I'll bet the torts weren't amused.
> The heaters were on, but they ate just 60 watt black incandescent bulbs. I noticed I'm out of spares so I went out to purchase some and got these on clearance.
> Three 75 watt black incandescent and two 60 watt CHE for $18.


I love a bargain!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning Noel , but a dark cold evening here!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Boxing Day Adam hope your visitors enjoyed the party.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian!


Good evening Lyn, hope you and Lola are both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Sorry, i've been busy
> Merry Christmas to you and Oli.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Merry Xmas to you, Wifey and of course Tidgy.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn, hope you and Lola are both well.


Good evening Gillian. How are you and Oli - still cold?
The forecast gives temps of -13'C for some UK areas next week!!!
Now that is cold!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Gillian. How are you and Oli - still cold?
> The forecast gives temps of -13'C for some UK areas next week!!!
> Now that is cold!!!


Hi Lyn, hi Lola.

Goodness, do you mean it when you say it's cold with temp 1-13 deg C? Here in Amman it's 3 deg C at night and only 8 deg C during the day. We're freezing to death. Moreover, some people are saying it may snow......UGH! I immediately left home to bu food, bread and so on. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hi Lola.
> 
> Goodness, do you mean it when you say it's cold with temp 1-13 deg C? Here in Amman it's 3 deg C at night and only 8 deg C during the day. We're freezing to death. Moreover, some people are saying it may snow......UGH! I immediately left home to bu food, bread and so on. Better be safe than sorry.


Yes best to stock up on essentials just in case as you will be housebound for a while if it does.
Our forecast said Rural areas would be down to -13'C towards the end of the week. I'm hoping my area won't get that cold!
There are some snow showers forecast for northern parts - John may see some this week - but think it will miss my part of Wales.
I wouldn't mind some snow for a few days.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> It'd better be a very short glass.
> I have no alcohol tolerance.




I know! It was just a joke


----------



## Momof4

It's 75 today and rain tomorrow !!
My torts are loving this sun!!
We've had a bit of rain the last couple of weeks which is wonderful for our drought!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Momof4 said:


> It's 75 today and rain tomorrow !!
> My torts are loving this sun!!
> We've had a bit of rain the last couple of weeks which is wonderful for our drought!


That sounds beautiful ! I would love 75 degree weather. Its 21 and windy right now


----------



## Bee62

Talking about the weather is like a never ending story, and everyone can tell his own.
I like to talk about the weather.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

The weather has many stories to tell also ! 
1.5 more hours until I get to go home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> picture!


Here is one in December with beard.


And now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Bad , bad Daddy ! I call the animal rescue. You mistreat your poor tort !


I spoil her rotten.
The best baked bean substrate money can buy, as many chocolates as she can eat and the best quality Moroccan cigarettes.
Lucky tort.


----------



## Bee62

Wow ! The pictures shows you and wifey, Adam ?
Yes, Christmas is over so it`s time to get the beard cut.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I've been busy posting stuff on eBay today. The post Christmas family clear out has started. It's a team effort, but takes so much time... all those photographs and measurements for clothes and making sure the postage is right. Still, the bank accounts should appreciate appreciate it.
> 
> Daughter has volunteered to roast the chook for dinner
> 
> That's enough distraction. Back to eBay for the last push. Only 4 more things to list


Good evening, Linda.
Good luck with that
Here's a pic of Tidgy examining her Christmas present.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was 48 this morning. Quite a shock and I'll bet the torts weren't amused.
> The heaters were on, but they ate just 60 watt black incandescent bulbs. I noticed I'm out of spares so I went out to purchase some and got these on clearance.
> Three 75 watt black incandescent and two 60 watt CHE for $18.


Good deal! 
They ate the previous bulbs ?
That's why you needed new ones ?
Not sure that's good for them, even when not coiled.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is one in December with beard.
> View attachment 196719
> 
> And now
> View attachment 196721


you and wifey are so cute ! 
I think I like no beard. You look like the professors in movies that teach in universities but is secretly looking for a hidden treasure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So the person selling their Russian tortoise finally replied ! I'm excited


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good afternoon, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't look Ethel!!


Oh, goodness! 
That hasn't got any better with age.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy Boxing Day Adam hope your visitors enjoyed the party.


Here are my three young student guests.


And


I think everyone had a great time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Merry Xmas to you, Wifey and of course Tidgy.


Good evening, Gillian.
Good evening, Oli.
But now it's happy Boxing Day.
Seem to have missed you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes best to stock up on essentials just in case as you will be housebound for a while if it does.
> Our forecast said Rural areas would be down to -13'C towards the end of the week. I'm hoping my area won't get that cold!
> There are some snow showers forecast for northern parts - John may see some this week - but think it will miss my part of Wales.
> I wouldn't mind some snow for a few days.


So you can shovel it all in front of the door, get housebound and not go to school.
I remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It's 75 today and rain tomorrow !!
> My torts are loving this sun!!
> We've had a bit of rain the last couple of weeks which is wonderful for our drought!


Sounds wonderful. 
Do you have a spare room and spare tort enclosure, Kathy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! The pictures shows you and wifey, Adam ?
> Yes, Christmas is over so it`s time to get the beard cut.


Yep, my wonderful wifey.
You wouldn't know she'll be 65 next month would you ?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> you and wifey are so cute !
> I think I like no beard. You look like the professors in movies that teach in universities but is secretly looking for a hidden treasure


Thank you, Linhdan.
Indeed, I used to be a lecturer who went off on exciting foreign expeditions collecting stuff.
Was called the Indiana Jones of palaeontology.
Had the hat, machete and everything ! 
I've got a couple more trips in me yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Guess what I fed the guests ?


No points for guessing correctly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I know! It was just a joke


Three beers and I'm too silly to stand up.
It makes no sense. I'm not petite.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good deal!
> They ate the previous bulbs ?
> That's why you needed new ones ?
> Not sure that's good for them, even when not coiled.


They're on timers and all of that turning on and off, they blow out pretty often.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness!
> That hasn't got any better with age.


Nothing does. Trust me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing does. Trust me.


I do! 
And some cheese and wines.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So. I went for a ride, but it got chilly. I must be ill because "I never get cold" and it was only 47 degrees.
I rode out to Secret Forest nature center and went for a walk.
Came back and found dirty racoon paw prints all over the seat and fuel tank cover.
Then I came home and went to the Fort Lauderdale "Thunderbird" swap shop, flea market.
I got some discount laundry detergent and some goodies for the tortoise like peppers and mushrooms.
Then the light bulb find. It was a good day.
I also got Suki a new, tiny ,pink tennis ball.
Oh, and did I mention I have crushed ice?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So. I went for a ride, but it got chilly. I must be ill because "I never get cold" and it was only 47 degrees.
> I rode out to Secret Forest nature center and went for a walk.
> Came back and found dirty racoon paw prints all over the seat and fuel tank cover.
> Then I came home and went to the Fort Lauderdale "Thunderbird" swap shop, flea market.
> I got some discount laundry detergent and some goodies for the tortoise like peppers and mushrooms.
> Then the light bulb find. It was a good day.
> I also got Suki a new, tiny ,pink tennis ball.
> Oh, and did I mention I have crushed ice?


You may have mentioned that, yes.
Splendid! Glad you had a super day.
Mine was great, too, as can be seen from the photos, a fun afternoon with the ladies.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you can shovel it all in front of the door, get housebound and not go to school.
> I remember.


Yup!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup!!!


Good evening, Lyn.
Feeling better ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn.
> Feeling better ?


Hi Adam yes thank you I'm as normal as I'll ever be.
Back to work tomorrow 
may wear my cycling helmet - just in case anyone else wants to bash me on the bonce

Looks like you had a great day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam yes thank you I'm as normal as I'll ever be.
> Back to work tomorrow
> may wear my cycling helmet - just in case anyone else wants to bash me on the bonce
> 
> Looks like you had a great day


Give them all a bash on the bonce first.
Glad you're recovered.
Sorry you're back at work tomorrow.
Twas fun, today.


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better take myself off to the Land of Nod now.
So Nos Da Adam and anyone else still lurking in the corners.
I'll see you tomorrow - take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd better take myself off to the Land of Nod now.
> So Nos Da Adam and anyone else still lurking in the corners.
> I'll see you tomorrow - take care.


Nos da, Lyn, sleep well.
Good luck tomorrow.
Suit of armour might be useful.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here are my three young student guests.
> View attachment 196723
> 
> And
> View attachment 196724
> 
> I think everyone had a great time.


What a lovely group of ladies!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What a lovely group of ladies!!


Indeed, they're nice people.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is one in December with beard.
> View attachment 196719
> 
> And now
> View attachment 196721




What great photos!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is one in December with beard.
> View attachment 196719
> 
> And now
> View attachment 196721




What great photos!!!


----------



## Momof4

Look who I got for Xmas! 
I need help with names!


----------



## Momof4

Look who I got for Xmas! 
I need help with names!
View attachment 196745


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Look who I got for Xmas!
> I need help with names!
> View attachment 196745



Sorry the app is double posting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Look who I got for Xmas!
> I need help with names!
> View attachment 196745


Plastortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What great photos!!!


Thank you! 
Love your new avatar, too.
(and your last one, actually.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What great photos!!!


My computer's double posting too.
How odd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Look who I got for Xmas!
> I need help with names!
> View attachment 196745


Nice.
Polytortene


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Look who I got for Xmas!
> I need help with names!
> View attachment 196745


Nice.
Polytortene
Hmmm..
Another double post


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Linhdan.
> Indeed, I used to be a lecturer who went off on exciting foreign expeditions collecting stuff.
> Was called the Indiana Jones of palaeontology.
> Had the hat, machete and everything !
> I've got a couple more trips in me yet!


Oh I dont doubt it ! Such an exciting life you live !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh I dont doubt it ! Such an exciting life you live !!


Mainly on the sofa now.


----------



## Kayc

Just posted a thread, but didn't remember members names to address it to.
If you can help, and I'm sure you can, I just changed my tank. Nothing permanent since I keep moving but an upgrade from a 20 gal to a 40 gal. I'm having trouble with heating it since my light cover only about 25 percent of the tank. I remember reading somewhere in this forum about something under the tank? Where could I learn more about that.?
And humidity is also much harder to maintain. The smaller tank was easier.Help Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kayc said:


> Just posted a thread, but didn't remember members names to address it to.
> If you can help, and I'm sure you can, I just changed my tank. Nothing permanent since I keep moving but an upgrade from a 20 gal to a 40 gal. I'm having trouble with heating it since my light cover only about 25 percent of the tank. I remember reading somewhere in this forum about something under the tank? Where could I learn more about that.?
> And humidity is also much harder to maintain. The smaller tank was easier.Help Please.


I have replied to your PM.
Hopefully, that will help, though someone else here may have their own ideas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates.
It's gone 4.20 am here.
Need some kip after a rather nice day. 
Hope to not see you all soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Christmas is nearly over.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Trying to check up with all the messages. Not very successful yet as I have to run out occasionally with a baseball bat to chase away two aggressive dogs from the older street dog we're looking after. I'm one fierce mom, you see, and you can still take these matters into your hands in Turkey.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Trying to check up with all the messages. Not very successful yet as I have to run out occasionally with a baseball bat to chase away two aggressive dogs from the older street dog we're looking after. I'm one fierce mom, you see, and you can still take these matters into your hands in Turkey.




don't mess with lena!!! grrr!! 


morning


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> don't mess with lena!!! grrr!!
> 
> 
> morning


Don't mess with Lena's pets. And kids. Myself - I'm the meekest person on Earth 
Good morning, John! It's snowing in Izmir - big news  How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!


Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Snowfall, Izmir style 


And here's my boy I'm trying to defend:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
early to work this morning. The cool air has me full of energy. It's in the mid 50s.
I just bought a big rat to work in a trap and set him free. He ran at full speed into a chain link fence. Amazing the amount of noise generated!
Anyway, I'm fresh out of good deeds for the day.
Gas station Tuna salad sandwich for breakfast and a diet coke. It's 4:40 A.M.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> early to work this morning. The cool air has me full of energy. It's in the mid 50s.
> I just bought a big rat to work in a trap and set him free. He ran at full speed into a chain link fence. Amazing the amount of noise generated!
> Anyway, I'm fresh out of good deeds for the day.
> Gas station Tuna salad sandwich for breakfast and a diet coke. It's 4:40 A.M.


Good morning, Ed! Inhuman hours


----------



## Bee62

Good morning all !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning all !


Good morning, Sabine! You're up early today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning ladies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got the heaters on in my two night boxes, but this morning at about 3:30 I still found two of my tortoises sleeping out in the cold.
Most of them head for the warmth, but two are very stubborn or just dumb!
I placed hem inside.
I could hear one breathing. My biggest male. I'll have to look at him when I get home and make sure he doesn't seem to have an R.I going on.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Lena,

yes I am early up today. 
I have read your post. Could you defend your old boy ( dog ) ? The situation of the stray dogs and cats in Turkey is something that I could hardly bear.
To watch them every day would make me sad and I would want to help them all .....


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got the heaters on in my two night boxes, but this morning at about 3:30 I still found two of my tortoises sleeping out in the cold.
> Most of them head for the warmth, but two are very stubborn or just dumb!
> I placed hem inside.
> I could hear one breathing. My biggest male. I'll have to look at him when I get home and make sure he doesn't seem to have an R.I going on.


Oh no! I hope the big boy will be fine. :/


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Ed,

what stubborn torts ! 
I was terrified to read how cold it is getting where you live. 
I would also be afraid of the tortoises when they are outside the cold.
Hopefully they have not become ill.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Lena,
> 
> yes I am early up today.
> I have read your post. Could you defend your old boy ( dog ) ? The situation of the stray dogs and cats in Turkey is something that I could hardly bear.
> To watch them every day would make me sad and I would want to help them all .....


I did chase those dogs away but I know it's only until the next time. My old boy, Dost, is becoming weaker and they can sense it.  He used to be the Alpha of the neighborhood. 
You can't save them all. :/


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> You can't save them all. :/



That is a fact i know but it would drive my crazy to see the misery. I know i could not bear it .... it would break my heart.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!






morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> early to work this morning. The cool air has me full of energy. It's in the mid 50s.
> I just bought a big rat to work in a trap and set him free. He ran at full speed into a chain link fence. Amazing the amount of noise generated!
> Anyway, I'm fresh out of good deeds for the day.
> Gas station Tuna salad sandwich for breakfast and a diet coke. It's 4:40 A.M.




morning ed!


----------



## Bee62

I am not mum, but I say good morning to you John.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> early to work this morning. The cool air has me full of energy. It's in the mid 50s.
> I just bought a big rat to work in a trap and set him free. He ran at full speed into a chain link fence. Amazing the amount of noise generated!
> Anyway, I'm fresh out of good deeds for the day.
> Gas station Tuna salad sandwich for breakfast and a diet coke. It's 4:40 A.M.




morning ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> morning ed!


Good morning.
The cart that I use and totes that I bring my tortoises inside with are full of Kellys bird supplies.
It should be O.K.
The lows should be above 60 for the rest of the week.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I am not mum, but I say good morning to you John.




morning bee! the app is having problems it would seam


----------



## Moozillion

Kayc said:


> Just posted a thread, but didn't remember members names to address it to.
> If you can help, and I'm sure you can, I just changed my tank. Nothing permanent since I keep moving but an upgrade from a 20 gal to a 40 gal. I'm having trouble with heating it since my light cover only about 25 percent of the tank. I remember reading somewhere in this forum about something under the tank? Where could I learn more about that.?
> And humidity is also much harder to maintain. The smaller tank was easier.Help Please.


I wish I could help, but I don't know what to suggest. 
If you post this in the "water turtles" section, you should get a good response! Go first to "Species Specific," scroll down to "Turtles" and you'll find the "Water Turtles" section there.
I'm not trying to be unfriendly- I just don't know how to help you with this. 
Good luck!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Look who I got for Xmas!
> I need help with names!
> View attachment 196745


What is it made of? How big is it? And does it appear to be male or female?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Look who I got for Xmas!
> I need help with names!
> View attachment 196745


What is it made of? How big is it? And does it appear to be male or female?


Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Trying to check up with all the messages. Not very successful yet as I have to run out occasionally with a baseball bat to chase away two aggressive dogs from the older street dog we're looking after. I'm one fierce mom, you see, and you can still take these matters into your hands in Turkey.


YAAAAYYYY LENA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Snowfall, Izmir style
> View attachment 196752
> 
> And here's my boy I'm trying to defend:
> View attachment 196753


Looks like a sweet boy! You are SO GOOD to help him!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I didn't sleep well last night, because those dang meerkats were making so much noise!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Trying to check up with all the messages. Not very successful yet as I have to run out occasionally with a baseball bat to chase away two aggressive dogs from the older street dog we're looking after. I'm one fierce mom, you see, and you can still take these matters into your hands in Turkey.


Woof! Woof!
Good afternoon, Lena.
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all


Good afternoon, John!
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!


Good afternoon, Linda.
Happy Christmas Tidgy! 
How goes your stuff ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Don't mess with Lena's pets. And kids. Myself - I'm the meekest person on Earth
> Good morning, John! It's snowing in Izmir - big news  How are you?


The meek shall inherit the earth.
Or should that be meerkats ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Don't mess with Lena's pets. And kids. Myself - I'm the meekest person on Earth
> Good morning, John! It's snowing in Izmir - big news  How are you?


Yes, that's it.
The meek shall inherit the meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Don't mess with Lena's pets. And kids. Myself - I'm the meekest person on Earth
> Good morning, John! It's snowing in Izmir - big news  How are you?


A triple post.
What's going on ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> early to work this morning. The cool air has me full of energy. It's in the mid 50s.
> I just bought a big rat to work in a trap and set him free. He ran at full speed into a chain link fence. Amazing the amount of noise generated!
> Anyway, I'm fresh out of good deeds for the day.
> Gas station Tuna salad sandwich for breakfast and a diet coke. It's 4:40 A.M.


Good morning Ed!
Happy Christmas Tidgy!
Caught a cat on my stairwell this morning going to the toilet.
Asked it politely to leave and it did.
Made rather a lot of noise about it though, the neighbours came out to see what all the fuss was about


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning all !


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning all !


How are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got the heaters on in my two night boxes, but this morning at about 3:30 I still found two of my tortoises sleeping out in the cold.
> Most of them head for the warmth, but two are very stubborn or just dumb!
> I placed hem inside.
> I could hear one breathing. My biggest male. I'll have to look at him when I get home and make sure he doesn't seem to have an R.I going on.


Hope he's alright. 
They can be incredibly stupid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I wish I could help, but I don't know what to suggest.
> If you post this in the "water turtles" section, you should get a good response! Go first to "Species Specific," scroll down to "Turtles" and you'll find the "Water Turtles" section there.
> I'm not trying to be unfriendly- I just don't know how to help you with this.
> Good luck!


Good morning, Bea! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!
The member has a sulcata, but I have tried to offer them advice in a PM they sent me. 
Think it's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning


Good morning, Noel
Happy Christmas Tidgy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel
> Happy Christmas Tidgy.


Morning Adam 
Happy Christmas


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning Ed!
> Happy Christmas Tidgy!
> Caught a cat on my stairwell this morning going to the toilet.
> Asked it politely to leave and it did.
> Made rather a lot of noise about it though, the neighbours came out to see what all the fuss was about


Was it noisy before or after you "persuaded" it?


----------



## Killerrookie

So I just got a court date for truancy. I don't know what they will give me but it's the day before my Bday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was it noisy before or after you "persuaded" it?


During, mostly.


----------



## Killerrookie

So I just got a court date for truancy. I don't know what they will give me but it's the day before my Bday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> So I just got a court date for truancy. I don't know what they will give me but it's the day before my Bday.


Truancy?
I missed more days than I attended in the 12th grade.
(No one seemed to notice.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> So I just got a court date for truancy. I don't know what they will give me but it's the day before my Bday.


Truancy?
I missed more days than I attended in the 12th grade.
(No one seemed to notice.)
Do they charge a fee or something?


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Truancy?
> I missed more days than I attended in the 12th grade.
> (No one seemed to notice.)
> Do they charge a fee or something?


I don't know yet till I go to court on the 26th. I'm most likely not going to graduate. Due to my mess up from sophomore year and freshman because I never took it seriously. Only have one way of graduating and it's literally going to be a pain. I rather just drop out and get a GED and get to work instead. I've been thinking about all the pros and cons and everything recently the last week. Still haven't decided if I want to go through with it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> I don't know yet till I go to court on the 26th. I'm most likely not going to graduate. Due to my mess up from sophomore year and freshman because I never took it seriously. Only have one way of graduating and it's literally going to be a pain. I rather just drop out and get a GED and get to work instead. I've been thinking about all the pros and cons and everything recently the last week. Still haven't decided if I want to go through with it.


P.M. sent


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> P.M. sent


Never received it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So I just got a court date for truancy. I don't know what they will give me but it's the day before my Bday.


Good morninooning, Austin. 
Dear, oh dear, in the UK I think they fine or imprison the parents, don't know about the USA.
Good luck with that, appear contrite and promise to be good in future.
Perhaps they'll be kind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's bath time.
I love this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I don't know yet till I go to court on the 26th. I'm most likely not going to graduate. Due to my mess up from sophomore year and freshman because I never took it seriously. Only have one way of graduating and it's literally going to be a pain. I rather just drop out and get a GED and get to work instead. I've been thinking about all the pros and cons and everything recently the last week. Still haven't decided if I want to go through with it.


So what's the way that you can graduate ?
Pain it may be, but probably worth trying.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what's the way that you can graduate ?
> Pain it may be, but probably worth trying.


The only way for me to graduate is to take 3 math,2 English, 2 science, then 2 social studies classes during senior year. Also have to take 2 courses during the summer to get some of my credits back and then during school I have to take even more classes over the computer in order to graduate.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Tidgy's bath time.
> I love this.



Does she like it too ????
By the way, I`m fine.... as usual ....
Well slept, well bathed, well eating, well p**ped..... well P**ed.... And full off nonsens !
Any questions?


----------



## Bee62

Oh, there is something wrong with this forum. 
Doubleposts !!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, that's it.
> The meek shall inherit the meerkats.


NOOOOOOOOO!!! (I don't care how many times the App posts this. Just NO!)


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, there is something wrong with this forum.
> Doubleposts !!


Meerkats. Playing the saxophone, as it appears


----------



## Bee62

Yes meerkats ! Chase them if you can.
By the way: Did meerkats taste fine ??? I think of roasted or toasted or something else.....


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Meerkats. Playing the saxophone, as it appears


I think you're onto something! 
If we can get the saxophone away from the meerkats, maybe the double posting will stop!
Who gave them a saxophone in the first place??!?!? 
They seem to have a good sense of rhythm, but are quite tone deaf, so it sounds awful!


----------



## Bee62

I will search my earplugs......
And my 300 Watt Stereo CD Player !!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> The only way for me to graduate is to take 3 math,2 English, 2 science, then 2 social studies classes during senior year. Also have to take 2 courses during the summer to get some of my credits back and then during school I have to take even more classes over the computer in order to graduate.


Do you think you can actually do so ?
If so it's probably worth doing, but if it's going to be beyond you it may be worth considering other options.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Does she like it too ????
> By the way, I`m fine.... as usual ....
> Well slept, well bathed, well eating, well p**ped..... well P**ed.... And full off nonsens !
> Any questions?


Yep, got any cheese ?
Glad you're happy.
Tidgy loves her soaks, she actually has been known to sulk when taken out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, there is something wrong with this forum.
> Doubleposts !!


Yep, a few of us have been getting this since last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, that was another one.
I just edit them and write a new message.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Meerkats. Playing the saxophone, as it appears


We need to get the moderators to ban meerkats from the forum.
Then everything will be well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This is actually very annoying and time consuming.
And it's not just the app.
I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes meerkats ! Chase them if you can.
> By the way: Did meerkats taste fine ??? I think of roasted or toasted or something else.....


Probably taste pretty grim.
But I'd give it a go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think you're onto something!
> If we can get the saxophone away from the meerkats, maybe the double posting will stop!
> Who gave them a saxophone in the first place??!?!?
> They seem to have a good sense of rhythm, but are quite tone deaf, so it sounds awful!


Ahem.
Yes, I wonder who it was ?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes best to stock up on essentials just in case as you will be housebound for a while if it does.
> Our forecast said Rural areas would be down to -13'C towards the end of the week. I'm hoping my area won't get that cold!
> There are some snow showers forecast for northern parts - John may see some this week - but think it will miss my part of Wales.
> I wouldn't mind some snow for a few days.


Good evening Lyn and Lola, hope you are both well. 

I was watching TV and they mentioned SNOWSTORMS in different European countries.  They have regretfully killed people.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Guess what I fed the guests ?
> View attachment 196728
> 
> No points for guessing correctly.


Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you think you can actually do so ?
> If so it's probably worth doing, but if it's going to be beyond you it may be worth considering other options.


I can barely handle one class of math. I don't want more classes shoved at me all at once. It's just to much to deal with at once.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> It's 75 today and rain tomorrow !!
> My torts are loving this sun!!
> We've had a bit of rain the last couple of weeks which is wonderful for our drought!


Lucky you. It's nice and warm back there.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you think you can actually do so ?
> If so it's probably worth doing, but if it's going to be beyond you it may be worth considering other options.


I can barely handle one class of math. I don't want more classes shoved at me all at once. It's just to much to deal with at once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese.


Is correct for nil points.
Good evening, Gillian.
Happy Christmas Tidgy to you and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Killerrookie 
So, you're saying it will be impossible for you to manage ?
Or just very difficult ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Killerrookie
> So, you're saying it will be impossible for you to manage ?
> Or just very difficult ?


I'm very slow at learning things and tend to overcomplicate something that's so simple. Yes all this would be difficult for me to handle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm very slow at learning things and tend to overcomplicate something that's so simple. Yes all this would be difficult for me to handle.


If you want my opinion, then if it's difficult but achievable, do it. 
Life is difficult.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> Yes, I wonder who it was ?


Well, don't suspect ME! I snapped the photo, but I know better than to give a wind instrument to a meerkat! Now, a tambourine, sure, but never an instrument that requires an understanding of tone, sharps and flats, etc.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Killerrookie
> So, you're saying it will be impossible for you to manage ?
> Or just very difficult ?


I'm very slow at learning things and tend to overcomplicate something that's so simple. Yes all this would be difficult for me to handle.


----------



## Bee62

@Killerrookie 
Have you tried to learn together with a friend ? Mayby for you it would be easier.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Never received it


You responded to it already.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Unbelievable!
Look what I got...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Inside...three cushion covers and a story behind "the tortoise trainer".
Made in Turkey.
Very cool.
Thanks so much Lena for my double TORTOISE.
I owe you one now.
Ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, don't suspect ME! I snapped the photo, but I know better than to give a wind instrument to a meerkat! Now, a tambourine, sure, but never an instrument that requires an understanding of tone, sharps and flats, etc.


Tambourine is kind of a percussion instrument.
First step on the way to a full drumkit. 
Mercy!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Inside...three cushion covers and a story behind "the tortoise trainer".
> Made in Turkey.
> Very cool.
> Thanks so much Lena for my double TORTOISE.
> I owe you one now.
> Ed


WOW!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unbelievable!
> Look what I got...


Said to Lena yesterday it would turn up today.
Typical. 
Still, it's terrific.
The TORTOISE is now complete. 
And rather a success in the end if I say so myself.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Said to Lena yesterday it would turn up today.
> Typical.
> Still, it's terrific.
> The TORTOISE is now complete.
> And rather a success in the end if I say so myself.


A resounding success!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tambourine is kind of a percussion instrument.
> First step on the way to a full drumkit.
> Mercy!


They can only hold one drumstick at a time, so no worries.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Said to Lena yesterday it would turn up today.
> Typical.
> Still, it's terrific.
> The TORTOISE is now complete.
> And rather a success in the end if I say so myself.


Indeed.
It already was a success.
Now it was perfect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The covers have found homes on cushions in the spare bedroom where Suki and I crashed last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Inside...three cushion covers and a story behind "the tortoise trainer".
> Made in Turkey.
> Very cool.
> Thanks so much Lena for my double TORTOISE.
> I owe you one now.
> Ed


Beautiful. 
Simply beautiful. 
You lucky chap.
I shall have to remember this for next year.
Keep saying my parcel hasn't arrived and then when I get sent another one, have the first one arrive.
Genius!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The covers have found homes on cushions in the spare bedroom where Suki and I crashed last night.


Most splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> They can only hold one drumstick at a time, so no worries.


I think even one drumstick could be a considerable problem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't wait for next years TORTOISE, now.


----------



## Lyn W

A late good evening to you all.
Have you all been eating something that's repeating on you?
Is there an echo in here?
Or has the one legged pirate's parrot found its voice?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Inside...three cushion covers and a story behind "the tortoise trainer".
> Made in Turkey.
> Very cool.
> Thanks so much Lena for my double TORTOISE.
> I owe you one now.
> Ed


How lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late good evening to you all.
> Have you all been eating something that's repeating you?
> Is there an echo in here?
> Or has the one legged pirate's parrot found its voice?


Good evening, Lyn.
Merry Christmas Tidgy.
Good evening, Lyn.
Merry Christmas Tidgy.


----------



## Lyn W

Merry Christmas Tidgy to you too.
Have you had a good day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas Tidgy to you too.
> Have you had a good day?


Most splendid. 
Catching up on British Christmas telly, mostly.
And snacking.
And being especially nice to Tidgy.
Lovely.
You get thorough the day okay ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid.
> Catching up on British Christmas telly, mostly.
> And snacking.
> And being especially nice to Tidgy.
> Lovely.
> You get thorough the day okay ?


Sounds great.
Yes thanks not a bad day today - no one took a swing at me so that's a bonus.
Spent all evening responding to the DWP who have just told my nephew he doesn't need any help anymore!
Amazing how they can make that decision in one hour - they should see how much of my time helping him takes up.
But it's a miracle he's cured!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds great.
> Yes thanks not a bad day today - no one took a swing at me so that's a bonus.
> Spent all evening respond to the DWP who have just told my nephew he doesn't need any help anymore!
> Amazing how they can make that decision in one hour - they should see how much of my time helping him takes up.
> But it's a miracle he's cured!


Hallelujah! 
I love miracles. 
Though i don't actually believe in them.
I suppose it's cost cutting, or care in the community, or some such nonsense. 
Goodness, I'm sorry about this.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hallelujah!
> I love miracles.
> Though i don't actually believe in them.
> I suppose it's cost cutting, or care in the community, or some such nonsense.
> Goodness, I'm sorry about this.


Always cost cutting
I can appeal but its all hassle I can do without at the moment.
It's not just the loss of income but he will lose his bus pass so won't be out and about so much and will become more isolated and have to rely on me even more. I can only do so much with my job.
Anyway must calm down before I go to bed or I'll be thinking about it all night.
So taking deep breaths and thinking happy thoughts.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Always cost cutting
> I can appeal but its all hassle I can do without at the moment.
> It's not just the loss of income but he will lose his bus pass so won't be out and about so much and will become more isolated and have to rely on me even more. I can only do so much with my job.
> Anyway must calm down before I go to bed or I'll be thinking about it all night.
> So taking deep breaths and thinking happy thoughts.........


Indeed! 
happy thoughts of 'The Tortoise Trainer'.
Of rugby and cheese! 
And wondeful Lola.
Happy, happy days!


----------



## Lyn W

Right I had better go and finish Lola's food for tomorrow.
He had another poop yesterday! In his new big bath again rather than his usual one.
Think I'm going to have to use that container more often if things don't happen naturally.


----------



## Lyn W

..........when I say 'I'm going to have to use that container more often.........' I do mean for Lola of course - not myself!!


----------



## Lyn W

Anyway Nos da, Adam and friends.
Maybe I'll have more time to pop in earlier tomorrow.
Take care and happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I had better go and finish Lola's food for tomorrow.
> He had another poop yesterday! In his new big bath again rather than his usual one.
> Think I'm going to have to use that container more often if things don't happen naturally.


Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for Lola! 
Good boy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right I had better go and finish Lola's food for tomorrow.
> He had another poop yesterday! In his new big bath again rather than his usual one.
> Think I'm going to have to use that container more often if things don't happen naturally.


Nos da, Lyn! 
Sleep well and hope to speak tomorrow.
Have a good day.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lyn,

I don`t think it would fit if you take a soak and a p**p in Lolas Container.....


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn!
> Sleep well and hope to speak tomorrow.
> Have a good day.


You too!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> 
> I don`t think it would fit if you take a soak and a p**p in Lolas Container.....


Oh I don't know Sabine - where there's a will - or desperation- there's a way!


----------



## Bee62

Nos da , Lyn.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unbelievable!
> Look what I got...
> 
> View attachment 196765




Wow! The package looks pretty rough. It looks like Santa took it around the world with him and may have dropped it a few times and maybe it was trampled by 32 tiny raindeer feet before someone rescued it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> 
> I don`t think it would fit if you take a soak and a p**p in Lolas Container.....



Not nice imagery!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said


> Wow! The package looks pretty rough. It looks like Santa took it around the world with him and may have dropped it a few times and maybe it was trampled by 32 tiny raindeer feet before someone rescued it!



Mayby 32 not very tiny turkish camel feet trampled on the package before ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yvonne G said
> 
> 
> Mayby 32 not very tiny turkish camel feet trampled on the package before ....


Or a rather large number of those Turkish snails.


----------



## Bee62

Have Turkish snails feet ?????


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> The covers have found homes on cushions in the spare bedroom where Suki and I crashed last night.



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Have Turkish snails feet ?????


Just the one , but they're great jumpers.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, All! 
Not see you again, tomorrow! I hope the meerkats are quiet tonight...


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, All! 
Not see you again, tomorrow! I hope the meerkats are quiet tonight...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, All!
> Not see you again, tomorrow! I hope the meerkats are quiet tonight...


Night, night, Bea. 
Sleep well.
I have stuffed several jellyfish into the saxophone.
That should do it.


----------



## Bee62

Night Bea,
night Adam.
Don`t dream of jumping snails and silly meerkats.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Night Bea,
> night Adam.
> Don`t dream of jumping snails and silly meerkats.....


Perhaps the snails will jump on the meerkats.
That'd be good. 
Good night, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates.
Christmas finally done for another year, though the tree stays for a few more days.
Sleep well and not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Inside...three cushion covers and a story behind "the tortoise trainer".
> Made in Turkey.
> Very cool.
> Thanks so much Lena for my double TORTOISE.
> I owe you one now.
> Ed
> 
> View attachment 196766
> View attachment 196767
> View attachment 196768


YES!!!! Now my faith in the post office has been restored! Give or take three extra weeks.  
Glad those tortoises and their trainer finally made it, Ed! Hope they take some pressure off your back. And feel free to share with Kelly and Suki 
I'm happy now.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! The package looks pretty rough. It looks like Santa took it around the world with him and may have dropped it a few times and maybe it was trampled by 32 tiny raindeer feet before someone rescued it!


Hey, don't judge a gift by the package! It's just the way it always looked I'm afraid  
I'm off to sulk in a dark corner.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!




good morning lena, good morning world


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Always cost cutting
> I can appeal but its all hassle I can do without at the moment.
> It's not just the loss of income but he will lose his bus pass so won't be out and about so much and will become more isolated and have to rely on me even more. I can only do so much with my job.
> Anyway must calm down before I go to bed or I'll be thinking about it all night.
> So taking deep breaths and thinking happy thoughts.........


So sorry, Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! The package looks pretty rough. It looks like Santa took it around the world with him and may have dropped it a few times and maybe it was trampled by 32 tiny raindeer feet before someone rescued it!


Everything is correct and it's intact, so why it took so long is anyones guess. But it made it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> YES!!!! Now my faith in the post office has been restored! Give or take three extra weeks.
> Glad those tortoises and their trainer finally made it, Ed! Hope they take some pressure off your back. And feel free to share with Kelly and Suki
> I'm happy now.


Thanks again!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!


Good morning


johnandjade said:


> good morning lena, good morning world


Good morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not worthy of world news, but last night, my in state rival team, the CLEMSON south Carolina tigers beat ALABAMA to win the National Title College Football Championship.
Boy do I dislike Clemson.
Boy is their coach a little worm.
Boy do the Gamecocks suck right now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Hey, don't judge a gift by the package! It's just the way it always looked I'm afraid
> I'm off to sulk in a dark corner.


It looked great. It wasn't beat up at all and was not opened or damaged in any way. 
that only ads to the mystery of exactly where it was.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Morning Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!


Lena, is there anything Florida that you would like?
I owe you a package.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lena, is there anything Florida that you would like?
> I owe you a package.


Sunshine and a couple of redfoots?  
You don't owe me, Ed. I really wanted the package - a package - to reach you by Christmas, so it was my decision. Might change my mind in time for the next TORTOISE though


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> 
> Good morning




morning ed


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates




morning mom


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Noel!


Morning
How are you Lena?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> morning mom


Morning John


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Sunshine and a couple of redfoots?
> You don't owe me, Ed. I really wanted the package - a package - to reach you by Christmas, so it was my decision. Might change my mind in time for the next TORTOISE though


I know Ed is my man for my next red foot


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Sunshine and a couple of redfoots?
> You don't owe me, Ed. I really wanted the package - a package - to reach you by Christmas, so it was my decision. Might change my mind in time for the next TORTOISE though


I know Ed is my man for my next red foot


----------



## AZtortMom

Of course I plan to be in more temperate conditions by then


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John




hi 5 !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all (just - it's nearly noon)

I'm delighted that Ed's TORTOISE finally came out of hibernation 

All busy here. My car has developed an ominous creak going over speed bumps... so I've had to book it in to the garage for investigation next week. The handling is still absolutely fine; they said it's probably a bush...
... and I am aware that's a car part, but it still sounds funny to me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Double posting and slow posting still....


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all (just - it's nearly noon)

I'm delighted that Ed's TORTOISE finally came out of hibernation 

All busy here. My car has developed an ominous creak going over speed bumps... so I've had to book it in to the garage for investigation next week. The handling is still absolutely fine; they said it's probably a bush...
... and I am aware that's a car part, but it still sounds funny to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> YES!!!! Now my faith in the post office has been restored! Give or take three extra weeks.
> Glad those tortoises and their trainer finally made it, Ed! Hope they take some pressure off your back. And feel free to share with Kelly and Suki
> I'm happy now.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!


Good morning, Lena.
All's well that ends well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena, good morning world


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena, good morning world


It would seem I'm still getting these annoying double posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not worthy of world news, but last night, my in state rival team, the CLEMSON south Carolina tigers beat ALABAMA to win the National Title College Football Championship.
> Boy do I dislike Clemson.
> Boy is their coach a little worm.
> Boy do the Gamecocks suck right now.


Good morning, Ed.
Booooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To Clemson! 
Hurrah for the Gamecocks! 
There's always next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel.
Did you see Ed's TORTOISE gift arrived yesterday ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


How are you this fine morning ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all (just - it's nearly noon)
> 
> I'm delighted that Ed's TORTOISE finally came out of hibernation
> 
> All busy here. My car has developed an ominous creak going over speed bumps... so I've had to book it in to the garage for investigation next week. The handling is still absolutely fine; they said it's probably a bush...
> ... and I am aware that's a car part, but it still sounds funny to me


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Is a bush really a car part ?
I never knew that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates.
Christmas being over, life slowly returns to normal.
This means I have to go out and buy a potato today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates.
> Christmas being over, life slowly returns to normal.
> This means I have to go out and buy a potato today.


Hi Adam
I did not see Ed's tortoise
I'm doing well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I did not see Ed's tortoise
> I'm doing well


Just go back a couple of pages or to posts 61321 and 61322.
Beautiful.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all (just - it's nearly noon)
> 
> I'm delighted that Ed's TORTOISE finally came out of hibernation
> 
> All busy here. My car has developed an ominous creak going over speed bumps... so I've had to book it in to the garage for investigation next week. The handling is still absolutely fine; they said it's probably a bush...
> ... and I am aware that's a car part, but it still sounds funny to me






ed!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all!


Hi John
Hi five


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all!


Good afternoon, John.
Off on my potato hunt in a minute.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all!


Hi John
Hi five


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all!


Hi John
Hi five


----------



## AZtortMom

The double posts are hilarious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> The double posts are hilarious


Oh, no they're not.
Oh, no they're not.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no they're not.
> Oh, no they're not.


All your posts are good !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no they're not.
> Oh, no they're not.


All your posts are good !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> All your posts are good !


I thank you Grandpa! 
But I don't like to see them twice. 
Good morning to you !


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thank you Grandpa!
> But I don't like to see them twice.
> Good morning to you !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thank you Grandpa!
> But I don't like to see them twice.
> Good morning to you !


Why ? If it's good the first time ?it can only be better the second !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Why ? If it's good the first time ?it can only be better the second !


But you can have too much of a good thing.
Even Bud.


----------



## Moozillion

@Tidgy's Dad 
Thank you so much for popping over to see Jacques' thread, Adam. 
She really is quite the character! 
Only about couple days ago a friend remarked that when she first heard I had a pet turtle she thought "Erm...ok. A rock that moves;" but she has since been quite impressed with Jacques' personality and interactions! She now finds Jacques very personable and cute!!!!   

Off and running now: must drop a cat off at the vet, then Weight Watchers and then meeting with my spiritual mentor.
Later, gators!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Thank you so much for popping over to see Jacques' thread, Adam.
> She really is quite the character!
> Only about couple days ago a friend remarked that when she first heard I had a pet turtle she thought "Erm...ok. A rock that moves;" but she has since been quite impressed with Jacques' personality and interactions! She now finds Jacques very personable and cute!!!!
> 
> Off and running now: must drop a cat off at the vet, then Weight Watchers and then meeting with my spiritual mentor.
> Later, gators!


I wish I'd seen the thread earlier. Please tell me when you start threads folks, I sometimes miss them. 
I was astonished with Tidgy and since then with peoples tortoises and turtles on this forum how fascinating, sweet, annoying and individualistic they can be .
Jacques is a sweetie-pie, no mistake. 
(but then so are you)
Have a great day, Bea.


----------



## AZtortMom

I liked it so much I posted it twice


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish I'd seen the thread earlier. Please tell me when you start threads folks, I sometimes miss them.
> I was astonished with Tidgy and since then with peoples tortoises and turtles on this forum how fascinating, sweet, annoying and individualistic they can be .
> Jacques is a sweetie-pie, no mistake.
> (but then so are you)
> Have a great day, Bea.


Absolutely!
Yesterday I found Shelly had scaled the wall between her enclosure and Jay's and was having her way with Jay!! 
Goodness!
Naughty Shelly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Absolutely!
> Yesterday I found Shelly had scaled the wall between her enclosure and Jay's and was having her way with Jay!!
> Goodness!
> Naughty Shelly!


Ha de ha! 
Fair play Shelley, you naughty tort.


----------



## Killerrookie

AZtortMom said:


> Absolutely!
> Yesterday I found Shelly had scaled the wall between her enclosure and Jay's and was having her way with Jay!!
> Goodness!
> Naughty Shelly!


That's funny!! Better than being rammed or dirt being flung at you. Luie just loves being mean to me for some odd reason. Guess it's his way of showing love.  
He calms down after a nice shell rub tho.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you can have too much of a good thing.
> Even Bud.


Oh No ! To Much Bud ! Shame Shame


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That's funny!! Better than being rammed or dirt being flung at you. Luie just loves being mean to me for some odd reason. Guess it's his way of showing love.
> He calms down after a nice shell rub tho.


Just defending his territory, I expect.
But they usually seem to come round with a nice head/shell rub or a tasty treat. 
They're very fickle.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just defending his territory, I expect.
> But they usually seem to come round with a nice head/shell rub or a tasty treat.
> They're very fickle.


They always want something!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> They always want something!!


Yup, just like wifey.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, just like wifey.


Naughty Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Naughty Adam


Yep!


----------



## Yvonne G

I must be pretty grumpy this a.m. I seem to have no patience with folks. Guess I'd better turn off the computer and go out and spend peaceful time with my tortoises.

(I have let Josh know about the Forum double problem.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I must be pretty grumpy this a.m. I seem to have no patience with folks. Guess I'd better turn off the computer and go out and spend peaceful time with my tortoises.
> 
> (I have let Josh know about the Forum double problem.)


I have been trying to keep calm today, also. 
It's difficult sometimes. 
i'm currently bathing Tidgy again.
Always helps me chill. 
Josh is currently online so hopefully he'll be looking into this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey is watching 'Friends'. 
Not helping.


----------



## TammyJ

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @TammyJ
> in Jamaica.


Thanks! Have a RED STRIPE beer for the New Year! Indubitably it's the best and I have had a few different ones in my long lifetime...!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TammyJ said:


> Thanks! Have a RED STRIPE beer for the New Year! Indubitably it's the best and I have had a few different ones in my long lifetime...!!!


Glad you enjoyed it, I've tried it, it's nice enough. 
@Grandpa Turtle 144 here is a Bud advocate.
@Cowboy_Ken prefers Coors.
I like English bitter and Guinness. 
(though i'll drink anything.)
Vive la différence!
Happy New Year


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, I've tried it, it's nice enough.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 here is a Bud advocate.
> @Cowboy_Ken prefers Coors.
> I like English bitter and Guinness.
> (though i'll drink anything.)
> Vive la différence!
> Happy New Year


True I like Bud ! But I also love any beer your buying !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> True I like Bud ! But I also love any beer your buying !


One day, Gramps..................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The aftermarket bushing sets are made of a more durable material than a lot of the factory stuff.
Especially if you have a FORD product.
(Lindas squeaky car)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I must be pretty grumpy this a.m. I seem to have no patience with folks. Guess I'd better turn off the computer and go out and spend peaceful time with my tortoises.
> 
> (I have let Josh know about the Forum double problem.)


You are NOT alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The aftermarket bushing sets are made of a more durable material than a lot of the factory stuff.
> Especially if you have a FORD product.
> (Lindas squeaky car)


No idea what this means.
But it does sound a little naughty!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea what this means.
> But it does sound a little naughty!


Different rubber and plastic compounds............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Different rubber and plastic compounds............


Indeed ?
Sounds rather erotic.


----------



## johnandjade

winds picking up here, we're due another cold snap and snow  


ahh wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> winds picking up here, we're due another cold snap and snow
> 
> 
> ahh wibble


Still too cold for me here, at night, at least.
I shudder to think what my next electric bill's going to be like.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still too cold for me here, at night, at least.
> I shudder to think what my next electric bill's going to be like.


Why not bundle up and cuddle with wifey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Why not bundle up and cuddle with wifey?


?

You have clearly not been married for 17 years, Austin.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> 
> You have clearly not been married for 17 years, Austin.


Love how you used the eek emoji for that! 
I haven't been married ever and don't tend to be in a while.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still too cold for me here, at night, at least.
> I shudder to think what my next electric bill's going to be like.



at least tidgy helps


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> 
> You have clearly not been married for 17 years, Austin.



brilliant response


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> brilliant response


ITS still making me laugh. Idk why!


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Love how you used the eek emoji for that!
> I haven't been married ever and don't tend to be in a while.




i don't know how to make that one


----------



## johnandjade

double posting seems to be fixed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Love how you used the eek emoji for that!
> I haven't been married ever and don't tend to be in a while.


Seriously, marriage is great, but i waited til I was in my mid thirties. 
We do cuddle up, but the houses here are not built for the cold, so the rare occasions it gets cold it's like living in a fridge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> at least tidgy helps


She does indeed, poor girl, i nick a lot of her pocket money at this time of year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i don't know how to make that one


It's just in my emoji list. 
Cameron would know. 
@jaizei


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> double posting seems to be fixed


Oh, yes, so it does.
Hoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed ?
> Sounds rather erotic.


Boy.
You're a cheap date.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously, marriage is great, but i waited til I was in my mid thirties.
> We do cuddle up, but the houses here are not built for the cold, so the rare occasions it gets cold it's like living in a fridge.


Marriage IS great.
Too bad the cuddling goes away. But it's not the worst of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy.
> You're a cheap date.


Absolutely.
Always have been.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely.
> Always have been.




only because you fall asleep


----------



## johnandjade

work done, bag full of fido food and homeward bound... jades ordered in a chippy for tea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only because you fall asleep


Indeed!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommates.
Hope you`re all fine. Hope you have ( had ) a good day.
Reading the last 3 or 4 pages of this thread is like reading a newspaper, no--- it`s better than reading a newspaper !
It`s like talking with good friends. Still I am pleased to have found you.
See and read you later again. As usual my cats are waiting for food and cuddeling ......

Sabine


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all (just - it's nearly noon)
> 
> I'm delighted that Ed's TORTOISE finally came out of hibernation
> 
> All busy here. My car has developed an ominous creak going over speed bumps... so I've had to book it in to the garage for investigation next week. The handling is still absolutely fine; they said it's probably a bush...
> ... and I am aware that's a car part, but it still sounds funny to me


Hi Linda
Yes - driving over a bush will cause some creaking and squeaking.
I'm having car trouble too.
My windscreen was caught by a small piece of gravel on my way to work today.
There was the tiniest of chips in the edge of the screen but it has caused a 7 inch (and growing) crack across the inside of the glass
Can't be fixed by Autoglass until Thursday and I'm £100 of excess out of pocket.
It's not my week is it?
Never mind they say trouble comes in 3's so hopefully that's my lot for a while!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates.
> Hope you`re all fine. Hope you have ( had ) a good day.
> Reading the last 3 or 4 pages of this thread is like reading a newspaper, no--- it`s better than reading a newspaper !
> It`s like talking with good friends. Still I am pleased to have found you.
> See and read you later again. As usual my cats are waiting for food and cuddeling ......
> 
> Sabine


Evening ccl Bee! 
The newspapers here are rubbish. 
Say hello to all the cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda
> Yes - driving over a bush will cause some creaking and squeaking.
> I'm having car trouble too.
> My windscreen was caught by a small piece of gravel on my way to work today.
> There was the tiniest of chips in the edge of the screen but it has caused a 7 inch (and growing) crack across the inside of the glass
> Can't be fixed by Autoglass until Thursday and I'm £100 of excess out of pocket.
> It's not my week is it?
> Never mind they say trouble comes in 3's so hopefully that's my lot for a while!!


I do hope so. 
Golly, what a start to the year. 
It must surely get better from now on.
Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah. . . reading Linda's comment about her car needing a bushing now makes Ed's bushing explanation understandable. I really need to read the posts in the order they were written!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> at least tidgy helps


Maybe you could set up sort of treadmill for Tidgy, then she can help even more by generating electricity while exercising


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Marriage IS great.
> Too bad the cuddling goes away. But it's not the worst of it.


It must be I've done it 4 times !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . reading Linda's comment about her car needing a bushing now makes Ed's bushing explanation understandable. I really need to read the posts in the order they were written!


It doesn't help much.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> double posting seems to be fixed


Thank goodness I was about to back to A&E to tell them I was seeing double!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you could set up sort of treadmill for Tidgy, then she can help even more by generating electricity while exercising


Good plan!
I'm on it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i don't know how to make that one


_?_


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Absolutely!
> Yesterday I found Shelly had scaled the wall between her enclosure and Jay's and was having her way with Jay!!
> Goodness!
> Naughty Shelly!


 Oh, MY!!!!!
They reallyDO have their own personalities- one tort is NOT the same as the next!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> work done, bag full of fido food and homeward bound... jades ordered in a chippy for tea


You've got a carpenter coming for tea?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do hope so.
> Golly, what a start to the year.
> It must surely get better from now on.
> Good evening, Lyn.


I broke a small mirror a few weeks ago - hope the bad luck won't last 7 years!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You've got a carpenter coming for tea?


I think he means a chipmunk. 
Friend of the degus, I expect.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening morning and afternoon to all corners of the earth!
Hope you are all having a good day.
I have to make something for tea now but will pop back later.
See you soon!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not worthy of world news, but last night, my in state rival team, the CLEMSON south Carolina tigers beat ALABAMA to win the National Title College Football Championship.
> Boy do I dislike Clemson.
> Boy is their coach a little worm.
> Boy do the Gamecocks suck right now.



...while here in Louisiana, many people are REJOICING that Nick Sabin and his team got BEATEN, so he will NOT be the winningest coach in college football!!!
Sabin used to be the coach for LSU (Louisiana State University, for our foreign members  ) and LEFT US to be the coach of our ARCH RIVALS: Alabama!!!! I have friends who call him Nick "Satan" rather than Sabin!!
He is widely hated here, which seems more than a bit extreme to me...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening morning and afternoon to all corners of the earth!
> Hope you are all having a good day.
> I have to make something for tea now but will pop back later.
> See you soon!!


The Cold Dark Room has corners.
The Earth doesn't since they decided it was an oblate spheroid
See you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...while here in Louisiana, many people are REJOICING that Nick Sabin and his team got BEATEN, so he will NOT be the winningest coach in college football!!!
> Sabin used to be the coach for LSU (Louisiana State University, for our foreign members  ) and LEFT US to be the coach of our ARCH RIVALS: Alabama!!!! I have friends who call him Nick "Satan" rather than Sabin!!
> He is widely hated here, which seems more than a bit extreme to me...


Golly
Good afternoon, Bea


----------



## Moozillion

Mostly good news on our cat at the vet's: his urinary infection came back, but this time she's giving him a long-acting antibiotic injection, so I don't have to dose him twice daily!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Mostly good news on our cat at the vet's: his urinary infection came back, but this time she's giving him a long-acting antibiotic injection, so I don't have to dose him twice daily!


He'll be okay in a while 
Sending love to him


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all!

Even in the south of England we have snow forecast 



The forecast for Buxton where Mum lives is worse. It's high up on the Pennines and may be even worse than John gets. (He's at much lower altitude, but further North)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Even in the south of England we have snow forecast
> View attachment 196821
> 
> 
> The forecast for Buxton where Mum lives is worse. It's high up on the Pennines and may be even worse than John gets. (He's at much lower altitude, but further North)


Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening, Linda


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for nil points.
> Good evening, Gillian.
> Happy Christmas Tidgy to you and Oli.


Happy Christmas Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Why nil points if the answer is correct?


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy Christmas Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Why nil points if the answer is correct?


Cos I said no points for guessing correctly in my post 
Good evening Gillian
Good evening, Oli
Christmas finished for a few months now! 
I need the break


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon lovies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon lovies


Good afternoon, gorgeous Noel


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, gorgeous Noel


Hi handsome


----------



## Bee62

evening roomies ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> evening roomies ....


Good evening, beautiful Bee
Glad to have you back with us


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Good evening, beautiful Bee
> Glad to have you back with us



You flatter me ....... and I like it....
And I say: DITO !.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> You flatter me ....... and I like it....
> And I say: DITO !.


I thank you!


----------



## Bee62

It`s very quiet this evening.


----------



## Bee62

I am searching for a new terrarium or aquarium on the I-Net.
I am going to buy some African Giant snails.
Like these guys:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achatinidae


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am searching for a new terrarium or aquarium on the I-Net.
> I am going to buy some African Giant snails.
> Like these guys:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achatinidae


They're beautiful! 
I wouldn't want them jumping up and down on my parcels


----------



## Bee62

No, they certainly do not jump, but crawl on a mucus track ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, they certainly do not jump, but crawl on a mucus track ....


Lovely though they may be, I don't want them crawling on my mucus tracks!


----------



## Bee62

I love snails. When I was a child I often collected a couple of snails ( the ones with a house ) in a bucket. In this bucket I put soil and grass and weeds so the snails have something to eat and feel good.
That`s what I want to do with the African snails: Build a home / habitat that fits to them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I love snails. When I was a child I often collected a couple of snails ( the ones with a house ) in a bucket. In this bucket I put soil and grass and weeds so the snails have something to eat and feel good.
> That`s what I want to do with the African snails: Build a home / habitat that fits to them.


Yes, i too used to keep slugs and snails as pets 
Sometimes they would escape, much to my mother's annoyance


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I love snails. When I was a child I often collected a couple of snails ( the ones with a house ) in a bucket. In this bucket I put soil and grass and weeds so the snails have something to eat and feel good.
> That`s what I want to do with the African snails: Build a home / habitat that fits to them.



Sabine, if you love snails, you might enjoy a little book called "The Sound of a Wild Snail Eating." It's a very short book and an easy read. It's a true account of a young woman who his horribly stricken with some sort of bizarre neurologic disorder that renders ANY movement impossibly fatiguing. A friend finds a wild snail to keep her company. The story is about the relationship between her and the snail and how it helped her cope with her situation. It has a happy ending for all.  I got my book from Amazon, and liked it so much I bought other copies to give to friends I know who appreciate ALL forms of life, however humble or "lowly."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sabine, if you love snails, you might enjoy a little book called "The Sound of a Wild Snail Eating." It's a very short book and an easy read. It's a true account of a young woman who his horribly stricken with some sort of bizarre neurologic disorder that renders ANY movement impossibly fatiguing. A friend finds a wild snail to keep her company. The story is about the relationship between her and the snail and how it helped her cope with her situation. It has a happy ending for all.  I got my book from Amazon, and liked it so much I bought other copies to give to friends I know who appreciate ALL forms of life, however humble or "lowly."


How fascinating 
I will look this up and pay a visit to my friend Amazon


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i too used to keep slugs and snails as pets
> Sometimes they would escape, much to my mother's annoyance


I did not keep snails or slugs as pets, but I kept mold. Any food in our house or refrigerator that started growing mold of any color, I put in a jar and kept in my room. Mother insisted that I keep the jars of mold under my bed. It was quite fascinating to watch the molds go through their growth and color changes: pink, orange, red, brown and green etc. I often had quite a few jars under my bed! Of course they all ended up black in the end and got tossed out. But I still found the changes fascinating.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How fascinating
> I will look this up and pay a visit to my friend Amazon


Yes, DO! I think you would enjoy it as well, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I did not keep snails or slugs as pets, but I kept mold. Any food in our house or refrigerator that started growing mold of any color, I put in a jar and kept in my room. Mother insisted that I keep the jars of mold under my bed. It was quite fascinating to watch the molds go through their growth and color changes: pink, orange, red, brown and green etc. I often had quite a few jars under my bed! Of course they all ended up black in the end and got tossed out. But I still found the changes fascinating.


I did this as well! 
With my packed lunches on many occasions. 
Twas science so acceptable!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Bea,

I have found the book:
https://www.amazon.de/Sound-Wild-Snail-Eating/dp/161620642X

and going to order it.
Thanks !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I love snails. When I was a child I often collected a couple of snails ( the ones with a house ) in a bucket. In this bucket I put soil and grass and weeds so the snails have something to eat and feel good.
> That`s what I want to do with the African snails: Build a home / habitat that fits to them.


Just been welcoming Hans from Munich in the introductions section.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello Bea,
> 
> I have found the book:
> https://www.amazon.de/Sound-Wild-Snail-Eating/dp/161620642X
> https://www.amazon.de/Sound-Wild-Snail-Eating/dp/161620642X
> and going to order it.
> Thanks !


I hope you like it!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

> I hope you like it!!!!!!



I will tell you !


----------



## Bee62

Book is ordered. There was even a german translation of this book.

Are slugs snails without a house ?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Book is ordered. There was even a german translation of this book.
> 
> Are slugs snails without a house ?


Nope.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I am searching for a new terrarium or aquarium on the I-Net.
> I am going to buy some African Giant snails.
> Like these guys:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achatinidae


Hi Sabine - one of my colleagues kept those in his classroom but they were very smelly!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I love snails. When I was a child I often collected a couple of snails ( the ones with a house ) in a bucket. In this bucket I put soil and grass and weeds so the snails have something to eat and feel good.
> That`s what I want to do with the African snails: Build a home / habitat that fits to them.


One of our young members rescued 3 garden snails and looked after them until she released them.
Wonder where and how @spudthetortoise is these days. Hope she's not injured herself !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> One of our young members rescued 3 garden snails and looked after them until she released them.
> Wonder where and how @spudthetortoise is these days. Hope she's not injured herself !


I'm sure she's fine.
i remember her snails, that was nice.
I think she's just spending a lot of time with her friends and the You Tubers.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure she's fine.
> i remember her snails, that was nice.
> I think she's just spending a lot of time with her friends and the You Tubers.


Ah yes I forgot about the loves of her life!
Hope Spud is OK I haven't looked at his thread lately.
Are you recovering from your busy Christmasses?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah yes I forgot about the loves of her life!
> Hope Spud is OK I haven't looked at his thread lately.
> Are you recovering from your busy Christmasses?


I'm tired, but quite well. 
After drinking a tad too much first Christmas I was very good New year and second Christmas. 
But it's all been terrific fun and I think the TORTOISE and card exchange were both successful. 
Very happy, but back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ah yes I forgot about the loves of her life!
> Hope Spud is OK I haven't looked at his thread lately.
> Are you recovering from your busy Christmasses?


Spud's Daily Posts hasn't been updated since August 20th.
That was a lovely thread with a beautiful tortoise. 
Hope Spud's Mum doesn't forget about us or Spud, Monty and the gerbils.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> Hi Sabine - one of my colleagues kept those in his classroom but they were very smelly!!!!



Thank you for that note. Hope not too bad smelly ! 

It`s bed time for me.
Thank you all for reading and writing and hope I`ll see and read you tomorrow again !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spud's Daily Posts hasn't been updated since August 20th.
> That was a lovely thread with a beautiful tortoise.
> Hope Spud's Mum doesn't forget about us or Spud, Monty and the gerbils.


I'm sure she won't.
Priorities do change as teenagers grow up but Spuds mum seemed pretty responsible.
Quiet in here tonight - wondering if Linda will be kind enough to post me some snow.
None forecast for this area - yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Lyn W said
> 
> 
> Thank you for that note. Hope not too bad smelly !
> 
> It`s bed time for me.
> Thank you all for reading and writing and hope I`ll see and read you tomorrow again !


Gute Nacht, Sabine!
See you soon!


----------



## Lyn W

.....and time for me to get some sleep too.
So Nos da and take care all.
Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lyn W said
> 
> 
> Thank you for that note. Hope not too bad smelly !
> 
> It`s bed time for me.
> Thank you all for reading and writing and hope I`ll see and read you tomorrow again !


Nos da, Sabine.
Have a restful night.
And, indeed, i expect I'll be about tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure she won't.
> Priorities do change as teenagers grow up but Spuds mum seemed pretty responsible.
> Quiet in here tonight - wondering if Linda will be kind enough to post me some snow.
> None forecast for this area - yet!


Often quiet in the evenings now, but not too bad.
Good luck with the snow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....and time for me to get some sleep too.
> So Nos da and take care all.
> Happy Wednesday!!


Nos da, Lyn, sleep well. 
Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

I think it will pick back up once the holidays are officially over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I think it will pick back up once the holidays are officially over


it's still fairly busy.
And I expect you're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now it really has gone quiet, so i'll take the opportunity to sleep.
Got to meet a potential student by the old cinema in the morning.
What's the betting it won't show ?
Night night, Roommates.
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now it really has gone quiet, so i'll take the opportunity to sleep.
> Got to meet a potential student by the old cinema in the morning.
> What's the betting it won't show ?
> Night night, Roommates.
> Sleep well.


Good night, Adam! 
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  

good scottish weather this morning




cheating and getting a johnny cab to work.


----------



## johnandjade

last night him'ish pulled down a ladder!





him'ish on the left, hope on the right. 
second pic is him'ish. i moved it to make a seesaw but it didn't work. 

him'ish really is quite the interior designer, she is always moving things around


----------



## johnandjade

she also moved a tube,



second time she has done this


----------



## johnandjade

lovely weather lady, bad weather


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> lovely weather lady, bad weather
> View attachment 196850


Good morning, John! Stay warm and dry.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i don't know how to make that one


: eek : (no spaces)


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Wasn't here last night as the forum loaded very slowly for me, not aided by my already slow Internet connection. Glad Josh was here to oust those nasty meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all
> 
> good scottish weather this morning
> View attachment 196846
> 
> 
> 
> cheating and getting a johnny cab to work.


Good morning, John! 
It's time for me to do some work, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> last night him'ish pulled down a ladder!
> View attachment 196847
> View attachment 196848
> 
> 
> 
> him'ish on the left, hope on the right.
> second pic is him'ish. i moved it to make a seesaw but it didn't work.
> 
> him'ish really is quite the interior designer, she is always moving things around


Women!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lovely weather lady, bad weather
> View attachment 196850


Yes, taxi to work. 
Wonder if she'd like to discuss Moroccan weather patterns.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Wasn't here last night as the forum loaded very slowly for me, not aided by my already slow Internet connection. Glad Josh was here to oust those nasty meerkats.


Yep, Josh was last seen chasing meerkats into the darkness with a large spanner. 
Sorted.
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning lovies


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> work done, bag full of fido food and homeward bound... jades ordered in a chippy for tea


A WHO for WHAT?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> ...while here in Louisiana, many people are REJOICING that Nick Sabin and his team got BEATEN, so he will NOT be the winningest coach in college football!!!
> Sabin used to be the coach for LSU (Louisiana State University, for our foreign members  ) and LEFT US to be the coach of our ARCH RIVALS: Alabama!!!! I have friends who call him Nick "Satan" rather than Sabin!!
> He is widely hated here, which seems more than a bit extreme to me...


He's also a disgraced MIAMI DOLPHIN coach from the NFL.
Alabama has a winning history. All of the best talent goes there to play ball. They would be great if they were coached by a chimp in a polyester leisure suit with a cigar.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I love snails. When I was a child I often collected a couple of snails ( the ones with a house ) in a bucket. In this bucket I put soil and grass and weeds so the snails have something to eat and feel good.
> That`s what I want to do with the African snails: Build a home / habitat that fits to them.


We're being over run by giant African snails at the moment.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> I think it will pick back up once the holidays are officially over


They've been over for weeks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Miss Kelly comes home tonight on a 6:30 flight.
I'm very excited and happy to get her back.
Suki, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies


Good morning, adorable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A WHO for WHAT?


Good morning, Ed. 
A chipmunk to share a cup of tea with his degus, apparently.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Miss Kelly comes home tonight on a 6:30 flight.
> I'm very excited and happy to get her back.
> Suki, too.


Morning Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> A chipmunk to share a cup of tea with his degus, apparently.


Is TEA actually Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Ed


Howdy, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, adorable!


Morning sweetie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're being over run by giant African snails at the moment.


Better than Zombies.


----------



## Kristoff

I got a surprise this morning. All the way from CA!



And inside were:


Thank you, Yvonne and Kathy, for your lovely cards and sweet messages!! @Yvonne G and @Momof4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And happy birthday Linhdan! 
@Linhdan Nguyen 
Hope you have a smashing day with lots of pressies, jello and ice cream.
Can we join in the party games ?
And share your cake ?
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better than Zombies.
> View attachment 196856


Wowsers! 
Indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> They've been over for weeks.


Since yesterday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I got a surprise this morning. All the way from CA!
> View attachment 196853
> View attachment 196854
> 
> And inside were:
> View attachment 196855
> 
> Thank you, Yvonne and Kathy, for your lovely cards and sweet messages!! @Yvonne G and @Momof4


'Tis the season.....That never ends.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And happy birthday Linhdan!
> @Linhdan Nguyen
> Hope you have a smashing day with lots of pressies, jello and ice cream.
> Can we join in the party games ?
> And share your cake ?
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wishing you all the very best.


Happy Birthday indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Miss Kelly comes home tonight on a 6:30 flight.
> I'm very excited and happy to get her back.
> Suki, too.


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope she's had fun.
(and is in a good mood, re the enclosure)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Since yesterday.


January 9th was a holiday?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope she's had fun.
> (and is in a good mood, re the enclosure)


I've hidden the lumber in my shed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be back later today.
I've got to go give Ebay some money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is TEA actually Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner?


Meals in England :
Breakfast
Elevenses
Luncheon
Tea (3 pm)
Dinner
Supper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I got a surprise this morning. All the way from CA!
> View attachment 196853
> View attachment 196854
> 
> And inside were:
> View attachment 196855
> 
> Thank you, Yvonne and Kathy, for your lovely cards and sweet messages!! @Yvonne G and @Momof4


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And so it continues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> January 9th was a holiday?


Twas for me.
Second Christmas Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be back later today.
> I've got to go give Ebay some money.


See you later, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wowsers!
> Indeed


I rather like the idea.
Though I think they'd be hard to spot here.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rather like the idea.
> Though I think they'd be hard to spot here.


I think you're right


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> A WHO for WHAT?


A chippy - colloquial name for a Fish and Chip takeaway shop in the UK. 



ZEROPILOT said:


> Is TEA actually Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner?


Tea in this context would be the evening meal. (Rather than the afternoon tea cake variety at 3pm)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Belated happy birthday to @Linhdan Nguyen. I hope you had a lovely day 

I'm glad that Josh's spanner has beaten the meerkats into submission. They were making things very slow!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Stay warm and dry.




good morning lena


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> : eek : (no spaces)







woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John!
> It's time for me to do some work, too.




good morning sir


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies




good morning beautiful


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> A WHO for WHAT?




good morning ed!  

bags of salad for fido, fish and chips for us


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is TEA actually Breakfast, Lunch or Dinner?



in scotland we call our lunch, tea


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And happy birthday Linhdan!
> @Linhdan Nguyen
> Hope you have a smashing day with lots of pressies, jello and ice cream.
> Can we join in the party games ?
> And share your cake ?
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wishing you all the very best.




happy birthday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Belated happy birthday to @Linhdan Nguyen. I hope you had a lovely day
> 
> I'm glad that Josh's spanner has beaten the meerkats into submission. They were making things very slow!




good morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

time for a new picture... hmmmm


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed!
> 
> bags of salad for fido, fish and chips for us


Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I think you're right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Belated happy birthday to @Linhdan Nguyen. I hope you had a lovely day
> 
> I'm glad that Josh's spanner has beaten the meerkats into submission. They were making things very slow!


Good morning, Linda.
Pesky meerkats defeated, at least temporarily. 
And Linhdan's birthday is today, I think.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> in scotland we call our lunch, tea


Really? Tea is usually in the evening not in the middle of the day like lunch


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, @Linhdan Nguyen! Hope you have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Internet problems today again  I'll try to not-see you all later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time for a new picture... hmmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Internet problems today again  I'll try to not-see you all later.


Hope you manage to get back to us.
Not see you later!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning beautiful


Morning Handsome


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're being over run by giant African snails at the moment.


I thought I had read something about that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I thought I had read something about that.


Good morning, Bea!
Very few snails in Morocco.
Too dry here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I thought I had read something about that.


Oh, and the Moroccan's eat them, of course.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Really? Tea is usually in the evening not in the middle of the day like lunch


When I worked in New Zealand, "Tea" could refer to getting together for a cuppa OR it could be the evening meal! Sometimes you had to clarify a bit! 
I LOVED the breaks for tea time!
Hmmm...wonder what type of scones The English Tea Room has today? I might have to go find out!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> Very few snails in Morocco.
> Too dry here.


I don't think they would do well here either for the same reason
Morning Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When I worked in New Zealand, "Tea" could refer to getting together for a cuppa OR it could be the evening meal! Sometimes you had to clarify a bit!
> I LOVED the breaks for tea time!
> Hmmm...wonder what type of scones The English Tea Room has today? I might have to go find out!


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go for it. 
The Cold dark Room could do with some scones.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and the Moroccan's eat them, of course.


Goodness!
Are they tasty?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Miss Kelly comes home tonight on a 6:30 flight.
> I'm very excited and happy to get her back.
> Suki, too.


And my hubby comes home this evening after 5 days in San Antonio!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all
> 
> good scottish weather this morning
> View attachment 196846
> 
> 
> 
> cheating and getting a johnny cab to work.


If that's "good" Scottish weather, then I'd hate to see your "BAD" weather!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Goodness!
> Are they tasty?


No, horrid.
The traditional sauce they are served in (like a rich soup) is very nice but the snails are quite small and chewy.
Yeuch! 
The Snails they eat in France are altogether bigger, more tender and tastier and are excellent with a bit of garlic butter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And my hubby comes home this evening after 5 days in San Antonio!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Reunion day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, horrid.
> The traditional sauce they are served in (like a rich soup) is very nice but the snails are quite small and chewy.
> Yeuch!
> The Snails they eat in France are altogether bigger, more tender and tastier and are excellent with a bit of garlic butter.


Like oysters


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> Very few snails in Morocco.
> Too dry here.


Good morning, Adam!
Good morning, Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Like oysters


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Oysters with a drop of lemon juice.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oysters with a drop of lemon juice.


Oh splendid
Now you're talking 
*rubs tummy*


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam!
> Good morning, Roomies!


You must be excited to see hubby


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh splendid
> Now you're talking
> *rubs tummy*


Get terrific oysters at a good price on the coast of Morocco, but not really here.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oysters with a drop of lemon juice.


I can only eat  raw oysters if I have a few beers first!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Oh splendid
> Now you're talking
> *rubs tummy*


You and Adam can split my portion of CDR oysters!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> You must be excited to see hubby


Indeed I am!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Off to feed the cats and start laundry!
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I can only eat  raw oysters if I have a few beers first!!!!


Cold beer actually goes very well with oysters, too.
So, not a bad idea.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Get terrific oysters at a good price on the coast of Morocco, but not really here.


I bet.
Everything is frozen here.
I have to go to one of the coasts to get anything decent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off to feed the cats and start laundry!
> TTFN


Say 'Hi!' to the cats and laundry.
Not see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I bet.
> Everything is frozen here.
> I have to go to one of the coasts to get anything decent


We get two seafood deliveries to the medina every week, but the ice is soon melted and they just throw water on the fish.
Get it first thing in the morning on delivery day and it's fine, otherwise a bit dodgy.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Handsome






hi 5!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I thought I had read something about that.




good morning ma'am


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We get two seafood deliveries to the medina every week, but the ice is soon melted and they just throw water on the fish.
> Get it first thing in the morning on delivery day and it's fine, otherwise a bit dodgy.


Wow!
That makes getting up early very important


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5!!


Hi 5 back


----------



## johnandjade

and we have a winner ... (insert drum roll)


----------



## AZtortMom

*patiently waiting*


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good morning ma'am


Good morning, John!!!
Stay warm!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I bet.
> Everything is frozen here.
> I have to go to one of the coasts to get anything decent


Come on down to New Orleans!!!!
We'll fill you up with great seafood!!!
A physician friend once told me that when someone moves to New Orleans from elsewhere, they gain an average of  10-15 pounds in the first year!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Come on down to New Orleans!!!!
> We'll fill you up with great seafood!!!
> A physician friend once told me that when someone moves to New Orleans from elsewhere, they gain an average of  10-15 pounds in the first year!!!!!


I've heard that 
I smell road trip


----------



## johnandjade

burger king time, late lunch today


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> burger king time, late lunch today


I like their fries 
Yummy


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I like their fries
> Yummy



chicken royal, fries and sweet chilli dip... £2! i have vouchers


----------



## johnandjade

still have my little friends 'chip' and 'dale' at work


----------



## AZtortMom

I just finished my breakfast, 2 egg and cheese burritos. Very small and very tasty


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I just finished my breakfast, 2 egg and cheese burritos. Very small and very tasty




yummy yum yum  

i was a good boy and had porridge... 

thethe manager brought us in rolls and sausage! result!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> yummy yum yum
> 
> i was a good boy and had porridge...
> 
> thethe manager brought us in rolls and sausage! result!


I love rolls and sausage. Yummy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Me as I'm eating


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Me as I'm eating




teee hee hee  

i got a waffle maker for xmas, i must try it out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wow!
> That makes getting up early very important


Indeed.
When wifey wants a fishy on a little dishy I'm at the fishmongers between 7 and 8 am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Come on down to New Orleans!!!!
> We'll fill you up with great seafood!!!
> A physician friend once told me that when someone moves to New Orleans from elsewhere, they gain an average of  10-15 pounds in the first year!!!!!


Unless they don't like seafood in which case they starve. 
New Orleans legendary seafood. 
One day...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I like their fries
> Yummy


Me, too.
Better than MacDonald's, in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I just finished my breakfast, 2 egg and cheese burritos. Very small and very tasty


I had pretzels. 
I was in a hurry.
I love pretzels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yummy yum yum
> 
> i was a good boy and had porridge...
> 
> thethe manager brought us in rolls and sausage! result!


No lunch yet.
I met two Moroccan Ryanair canin crew, one of whom needs to brush up on his English, so he's starting after our return from Spain. 
Then I've had a lesson preparing a speech with a student on the Moroccan ban on burqas that happened this week. 
Just finished for the day.
wifey!
I'm hungry!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I got a surprise this morning. All the way from CA!
> View attachment 196853
> View attachment 196854
> 
> And inside were:
> View attachment 196855
> 
> Thank you, Yvonne and Kathy, for your lovely cards and sweet messages!! @Yvonne G and @Momof4



That took a very long time to arrive!! 
Doesn't Yvonne have the prettiest writing??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That took a very long time to arrive!!
> Doesn't Yvonne have the prettiest writing??


Good morning, Kathy!
She does, it's gorgeous.
If I were the type to be jealous, I'd be jealous.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unless they don't like seafood in which case they starve.
> New Orleans legendary seafood.
> One day...................


Very true!!!!
I have 2 friends who are  allergic to seafood and hubby is allergic to shrimp!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Me as I'm eating


This is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Very true!!!!
> I have 2 friends who are  allergic to seafood and hubby is allergic to shrimp!


Let them eat cake.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had pretzels.
> I was in a hurry.
> I love pretzels.


I would need more than  pretzels for breakfast!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No lunch yet.
> I met two Moroccan Ryanair canin crew, one of whom needs to brush up on his English, so he's starting after our return from Spain.
> Then I've had a lesson preparing a speech with a student on the Moroccan ban on burqas that happened this week.
> Just finished for the day.
> wifey!
> I'm hungry!


Goodness!!! Very busy indeed!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> That took a very long time to arrive!!
> Doesn't Yvonne have the prettiest writing??


YES!!! Yvonne's writing is AMAZING!!! I know it took a lot of work to develop such a beautiful script.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I would need more than  pretzels for breakfast!!!


Me too, usually.
I did have coffee as well.
But I was late and had to meet this couple at the old cinema.
Then home, sort things out with them (another coffee), turf them out and do a lesson. 
Now I eat.


----------



## Moozillion

I am currently doing laundry as i roast eggplant for baba ganoush (I prefer mine without tahini).
If i'm up for it, there will be orange cardamom scones to welcome hubby home from his trip!
...there MAY be a few extra scones for CDR, if someone can keep an eye out for those dang meerkats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am currently doing laundry as i roast eggplant for baba ganoush (I prefer mine without tahini).
> If i'm up for it, there will be orange cardamom scones to welcome hubby home from his trip!
> ...there MAY be a few extra scones for CDR, if someone can keep an eye out for those dang meerkats!


I think Josh has temporarily dealt with the meerkats. 
No sign of them today. 
So scones would be great!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Josh has temporarily dealt with the meerkats.
> No sign of them today.
> So scones would be great!


Scones..tasty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Scones..tasty


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everyone's talking about food, today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Everyone's talking about food, today.


I know right?!
It must be the weather


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I know right?!
> It must be the weather


Maybe.
Or just greediness.


----------



## Killerrookie

Now I'm hungry for some pizza.


----------



## Killerrookie

I hope no one ate the two boxes of pizza yet! I want some when I get home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Now I'm hungry for some pizza.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pizza! 
Pizza here is pretty poor, but wifey makes great home made ones.
Hello, Austin.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pizza!
> Pizza here is pretty poor, but wifey makes great home made ones.
> Hello, Austin.


Heyo Adam! 
Mmmm home made is the bomb! 
Always preferred food made from scratch and when I cook it's what i do. Even my paste and sauces are made from scratch! 
It just taste better that way.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And happy birthday Linhdan!
> @Linhdan Nguyen
> Hope you have a smashing day with lots of pressies, jello and ice cream.
> Can we join in the party games ?
> And share your cake ?
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wishing you all the very best.


Thank you! I wont have cake. But there will be cupcakes!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam!
> Mmmm home made is the bomb!
> Always preferred food made from scratch and when I cook it's what i do. Even my paste and sauces are made from scratch!
> It just taste better that way.


Usually true. 
But wifey's couscous needs some work and my last cake was a bit of a disaster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! I wont have cake. But there will be cupcakes!!


Yuuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cupcakes are great! 
Hope you're enjoying your day.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually true.
> But wifey's couscous needs some work and my last cake was a bit of a disaster.


This also depends on the person taste and liking.  
Others might not enjoy it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> This also depends on the person taste and liking.
> Others might not enjoy it.


Stick to cheese.
It's usually best.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stick to cheese.
> It's usually best.


Cheese is great......For flavoring REAL food.
Such as a steak and cheese sandwich..........


----------



## Killerrookie

Here's some shrimp cake that I made from scratch and so is the hot sauce.  
I enjoy cooking when I get the chance.


Here is some Goong Ob Woosen that I also made and is pretty easy to make!! It's one of my favorite dishes.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stick to cheese.
> It's usually best.


Only like cheese on my burgers or Mexican food!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cheese is great......For flavoring REAL food.
> Such as a steak and cheese sandwich..........


Acceptable. 
As long as it's REAL cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Here's some shrimp cake that I made from scratch and so is the hot sauce.
> I enjoy cooking when I get the chance.
> View attachment 196877
> 
> Here is some Goong Ob Woosen that I also made and is pretty easy to make!! It's one of my favorite dishes.
> View attachment 196878


Cook and carpenter and chelonian keeper.
A man of many talents.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Here's some shrimp cake that I made from scratch and so is the hot sauce.
> I enjoy cooking when I get the chance.
> View attachment 196877
> 
> Here is some Goong Ob Woosen that I also made and is pretty easy to make!! It's one of my favorite dishes.
> View attachment 196878


That looks pretty good.
Are you interested in being a chef?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Only like cheese on my burgers or Mexican food!


Hmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Acceptable.
> As long as it's REAL cheese.


And real steak.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> That looks pretty good.
> Are you interested in being a chef?


I've always been interested in being one. I just really enjoy making things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And real steak.


Indeed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Making things with wood AND with food...........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Talented


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Making things with wood AND with food...........


But not both together.
Bleuch!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm...........


You just want cheese poured over everything, huh?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You just want cheese poured over everything, huh?


Or just cheese on it's own.
Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or just cheese on it's own.
> Yep, pretty much.


I have to admit! I could eat chips with queso all day if I could.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not both together.
> Bleuch!


Someone should have tipped off my X-wife.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I have to admit! I could eat chips with queso all day if I could.


Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone should have tipped off my X-wife.


And the local pizza parlour.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go gentlemen. (And any hidden ladies)
Have a nice afternoon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go gentlemen. (And any hidden ladies)
> Have a nice afternoon!


See you soon, Ed.
Eat well.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm glad the hatchling isn't eating the grass and weeds I planted in the enclosure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm glad the hatchling isn't eating the grass and weeds I planted in the enclosure.


Garden centre ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Garden centre ?


I have a big long bin that is growing the same stuff above the enclosure just in case the plants in the enclosure die or get eaten. So far it's been growing like wild fire.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cos I said no points for guessing correctly in my post
> Good evening Gillian
> Good evening, Oli
> Christmas finished for a few months now!
> I need the break


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I have a big long bin that is growing the same stuff above the enclosure just in case the plants in the enclosure die or get eaten. So far it's been growing like wild fire.


Excellent. 
Tidgy tends to tromple everything, but spider plants can take it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Good evening, Gillian and Oli. 
How are you today ?


----------



## Killerrookie

This was taken yesterday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> This was taken yesterday.
> View attachment 196881


Wow! 
Considering it's winter they're shooting up!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian and Oli.
> How are you today ?


So far so good. 

There's been a slight rise in temp here, so I went out for a VERY LONG walk.  It was not as warm as I'd hoped, but it was a change. 

How are back there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good.
> 
> There's been a slight rise in temp here, so I went out for a VERY LONG walk.  It was not as warm as I'd hoped, but it was a change.
> 
> How are back there?


Staying in the warm as much as possible. 
But we're all good.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Considering it's winter they're shooting up!


I've been experimenting with the seeds. They seem to grow really well and quick when it's humid and warm. 
But they also grow well without heat and humidity. I put some seed in a empty enclosure with no light or heat and still it grew. Just.. just took a longer time to grow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I've been experimenting with the seeds. They seem to grow really well and quick when it's humid and warm.
> But they also grow well without heat and humidity. I put some seed in a empty enclosure with no light or heat and still it grew. Just.. just took a longer time to grow.


Some people just have green fingers. 
I think I have purple fingers.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some people just have green fingers.
> I think I have purple fingers.


More like Cheesy fingers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> More like Cheesy fingers.


I lick them pretty clean.


----------



## johnandjade

another day at the office over, homeward bound in the ' gid auld scottish weather' 

tonight's MISSION is to gut out the mancave, its riot!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another day at the office over, homeward bound in the ' gid auld scottish weather'
> 
> tonight's MISSION is to gut out the mancave, its riot!!


Good evening, John. 
You mean tidy it up ?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> You mean tidy it up ?




good evenooning guv  

yip, i'll snap a pic... its that bad!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.​




allo' !!! (waves)


----------



## johnandjade

some tallica for the road


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo' !!! (waves)


Hi John. "Waves" back. Hope you're well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning guv
> 
> yip, i'll snap a pic... its that bad!


Yeah, my lab needs a sort out too.
Looks like a bomb's hit it.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. "Waves" back. Hope you're well.




been better if i'm honest but shall wibble on


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, my lab needs a sort out too.
> Looks like a bomb's hit it.




my theory is, clean hoose  , clean mind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been better if i'm honest but shall wibble on


Yes, you will! 
You'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my theory is, clean hoose  , clean mind


I like having a muddled and cluttered mind, myself.


----------



## johnandjade

can't play to save myself, but can ace this 100% on guitar hero


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like having a muddled and cluttered mind, myself.




i need clarity, focus, goals etc... if not i slip, and it's not a gradual slope, its a cliff edge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i need clarity, focus, goals etc... if not i slip, and it's not a gradual slope, its a cliff edge.


Quite.
In your case you need a clear mind and a program of attainable tasks. 
And keep away from all those precipices.


----------



## johnandjade

and home . audio re change tonight,


----------



## johnandjade

ok, i'm ashamed but here it is...







time to 'take out the trash!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, i'm ashamed but here it is...
> View attachment 196888
> View attachment 196889
> View attachment 196890
> View attachment 196891
> 
> 
> 
> time to 'take out the trash!'



Still, it'll keep you busy for a while.
And frankly my lab is worse, i can't get through the blinking door without treading on something or knocking something over. 
I would take a pic, but the computer has no battery and I'm not letting wifey see. 
Goodness.


----------



## johnandjade

here goes!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> here goes!
> View attachment 196898


One empty is yours and one empty is mine !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> One empty is yours and one empty is mine !




i brought 2, i may need more!!


----------



## johnandjade

this always makes me laugh


----------



## johnandjade

it's also funny how all my cleaning supplies live in here!


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm, thinks me should move state side me does!!!


----------



## johnandjade

@ZEROPILOT , would this be any use to you?



it's around £200 to get done here, i have alot, will be getting tossed out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> One empty is yours and one empty is mine !


Good afternoon, Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, thinks me should move state side me does!!!
> View attachment 196914


Indeed! 
i'll come with you.
Good money.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!
> i'll come with you.
> Good money.




better than donkey washing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> better than donkey washing


And much better money than teaching Moroccans!


----------



## johnandjade

once apon a time... john was great at tae kwon-do,



look how close i was to black belt,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> once apon a time... john was great at tae kwon-do,
> View attachment 196916
> 
> 
> look how close i was to black belt,
> View attachment 196917


Very, very close. 
Splendid.


----------



## johnandjade

this will always be and mean so much more than red dwarf


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> once apon a time... john was great at tae kwon-do,
> View attachment 196916
> 
> 
> look how close i was to black belt,
> View attachment 196917



Do you have regrets?
My heart is broken because my son was 1.5yrs from taekwondo black belt and quit! He was over scheduled for a while with that and soccer.
I cried in front of his instructor that day I never cry!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this will always be and mean so much more than red dwarf
> View attachment 196918


For me, too.


----------



## Momof4

Somebody is curious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Do you have regrets?
> My heart is broken because my son was 1.5yrs from taekwondo black belt and quit! He was over scheduled for a while with that and soccer.
> I cried in front of his instructor that day I never cry!!



Sorry.
That's very sad.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Do you have regrets?
> My heart is broken because my son was 1.5yrs from taekwondo black belt and quit! He was over scheduled for a while with that and soccer.
> I cried in front of his instructor that day I never cry!!




i do my best not to regret anything... all decisions, right or wrong lead us to where we are... and we have so much to be grateful for  


i did go back into training but my silly wrist won't allow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Somebody is curious!
> View attachment 196919


But I doubt the cat will get in the water.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For me, too.





i actually cried on train back to airport


----------



## johnandjade

right! until my next find.... off i pop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i actually cried on train back to airport


I was unusually emotional, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! I wont have cake. But there will be cupcakes!!


Happy Birthday


----------



## Momof4

I don't post much because my day to day is pretty boring but I'll share with you that I'm cleaning out my baking/spices cupboard and it feels great!!!
Who knew I had 5 bags of powdered sugar, a few vanilla extract and crap from 2011 that was never even opened!! Himalayan salt!! Must have been from some crazy diet! Not sure if it expires but I threw it out unopened!! Tea!! I don't even drink tea! I had a ton from China unopened! Gone!! 

See boring!!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I don't post much because my day to day is pretty boring but I'll share with you that I'm cleaning out my baking/spices cupboard and it feels great!!!
> Who knew I had 5 bags of powdered sugar, a few vanilla extract and crap from 2011 that was never even opened!! Himalayan salt!! Must have been from some crazy diet! Not sure if it expires but I threw it out unopened!! Tea!! I don't even drink tea! I had a ton from China unopened! Gone!!
> 
> See boring!!




not boaring at all!


----------



## johnandjade

getting there...




still soooo much to do


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I don't post much because my day to day is pretty boring but I'll share with you that I'm cleaning out my baking/spices cupboard and it feels great!!!
> Who knew I had 5 bags of powdered sugar, a few vanilla extract and crap from 2011 that was never even opened!! Himalayan salt!! Must have been from some crazy diet! Not sure if it expires but I threw it out unopened!! Tea!! I don't even drink tea! I had a ton from China unopened! Gone!!
> 
> See boring!!


We had a clear out too last week. This is the current state of play on eBay


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Grandpa.


Great day to you also !


----------



## johnandjade

shelf of fun stuff re loaded! 

too much nerf now to fit on it 




oh and clock needs batteries!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I don't post much because my day to day is pretty boring but I'll share with you that I'm cleaning out my baking/spices cupboard and it feels great!!!
> Who knew I had 5 bags of powdered sugar, a few vanilla extract and crap from 2011 that was never even opened!! Himalayan salt!! Must have been from some crazy diet! Not sure if it expires but I threw it out unopened!! Tea!! I don't even drink tea! I had a ton from China unopened! Gone!!
> 
> See boring!!


No, tisn't . 
I'm having interesting thoughts about Yeti mining salt in the Himalayas whilst sipping China tea. 
I love throwing things out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> getting there...
> View attachment 196920
> 
> 
> 
> still soooo much to do


Yeah, but it feels good making progress, doesn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We had a clear out too last week. This is the current state of play on eBay
> View attachment 196921


A few extra quid for stuff you don't want.
Splendid!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but it feels good making progress, doesn't it ?


Nope ! Setting drinking Bud is fun with the guys or gals !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great day to you also !


It's pretty good thus far.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but it feels good making progress, doesn't it ?




indeed! finally, the radio is playing metallicia  \m/\m/ 


and i think i have finished my happy shelf


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's pretty good thus far.


One more Bud will make it great !


----------



## johnandjade

also set up a 'mate date' with my honorary big bro to help him with some painting, chalking today up as a winner


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> getting there...
> View attachment 196920
> 
> 
> 
> still soooo much to do



And it looks like it's all your stuff. Jade is so much neater than you. No wonder you're the one doing the cleaning up.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> One more Bud will make it great !





have 3


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> shelf of fun stuff re loaded!
> 
> too much nerf now to fit on it
> View attachment 196922
> 
> 
> 
> oh and clock needs batteries!



I love that umbrella hat!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> And it looks like it's all your stuff. Jade is so much neater than you. No wonder you're the one doing the cleaning up.




hands up, its my domain in here. 

jade is worse in general, i have neglected in here... out of sight and so on :/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> have 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 196924


Well thank you bring them over and we will drink them !


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I love that umbrella hat!




that's a good excuse for a selfie


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> that's a good excuse for a selfie


Selfie and a beer ! Where is the selfie ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> One more Bud will make it great !


No Bud.
I told you, our rubbish supermarket had run out and today wifey was too overloaded to bring beer.


----------



## johnandjade

me just now...


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> hands up, its my domain in here.
> 
> jade is worse in general, i have neglected in here... out of sight and so on :/



My house is always pretty neat. It's the dust and cobwebs that are taking over in here. I can pick up after myself and wash and dry dishes, but vacuuming and dusting is foreign to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> also set up a 'mate date' with my honorary big bro to help him with some painting, chalking today up as a winner


Indeed. 
Champion.


----------



## AZtortMom

Dusting is definitely my nemesis


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> My house is always pretty neat. It's the dust and cobwebs that are taking over in here. I can pick up after myself and wash and dry dishes, but vacuuming and dusting is foreign to me.


Do what I did 16 years ago ! GET A Wife !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> And it looks like it's all your stuff. Jade is so much neater than you. No wonder you're the one doing the cleaning up.


It's his 'man cave'. 
Which is why it can get into that state in the first place.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> me just now...


Great song


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well thank you bring them over and we will drink them !




i still thinks we should set up a 'send each other a beer' style TORTOISE


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Selfie and a beer ! Where is the selfie ?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> My house is always pretty neat. It's the dust and cobwebs that are taking over in here. I can pick up after myself and wash and dry dishes, but vacuuming and dusting is foreign to me.




day to day, i'm rather OCD, can't relax in mess... 

if i cant see it though


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 196925


Where is the spice of life ? The Bud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My house is always pretty neat. It's the dust and cobwebs that are taking over in here. I can pick up after myself and wash and dry dishes, but vacuuming and dusting is foreign to me.


I love dusting.
But wifey's banned me from using the hoover cos i destroy the carpets. 
That's also why we've mainly got tiled floors, now.


----------



## johnandjade

lets get this cold dark room cleaned up!  







still need air freshener right enough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Dusting is definitely my nemesis


Fixing ceilings would appear to be mine.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where is the spice of life ? The Bud !




there in lyes the problem... 


2 hands and only 1 mouth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i still thinks we should set up a 'send each other a beer' style TORTOISE


Or a send poor Adam, whose not got any, a beer style thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Do what I did 16 years ago ! GET A Wife !



I'm too selfish to share my life with anyone. It would be nice to have a man around to help do heavy lifting, auto mechanics, plumbing fixes, etc. But I don't want to have to say, "I'm going to XXX and I'll be back in an hour." I like living by myself and not being accountable to anyone (except Misty).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a send poor Adam, whose not got any, a beer style thing.






here's to you sir


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I'm too selfish to share my life with anyone. It would be nice to have a man around to help do heavy lifting, auto mechanics, plumbing fixes, etc. But I don't want to have to say, "I'm going to XXX and I'll be back in an hour." I like living by myself and not being accountable to anyone (except Misty).





sounds like you need an ed!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> sounds like you need an ed!



Yeah. I get a little jealous when he talks about all the stuff he's able to take care of.


----------



## johnandjade

another find!! from my VIP at celtic park,




i will be giving this to the forman at my placement tomorrow, it was his bday a couple days back and he is a wine drinker.... 

another reason to hire me


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. I get a little jealous when he talks about all the stuff he's able to take care of.




the guy is a legend!!! even fixed a car before it broke down


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> another find!! from my VIP at celtic park,
> View attachment 196927
> 
> 
> 
> i will be giving this to the forman at my placement tomorrow, it was his bday a couple days back and he is a wine drinker....
> 
> another reason to hire me




oh! and a die hard fan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm too selfish to share my life with anyone. It would be nice to have a man around to help do heavy lifting, auto mechanics, plumbing fixes, etc. But I don't want to have to say, "I'm going to XXX and I'll be back in an hour." I like living by myself and not being accountable to anyone (except Misty).


And a truck load of tortoises and turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm too selfish to share my life with anyone. It would be nice to have a man around to help do heavy lifting, auto mechanics, plumbing fixes, etc. But I don't want to have to say, "I'm going to XXX and I'll be back in an hour." I like living by myself and not being accountable to anyone (except Misty).


And if your torts are anything like my Tidgy, they're rubbish at housework.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 196926
> 
> 
> here's to you sir


Cheers!


----------



## johnandjade

next is the washing,




i really want this cleared away as it's a sofa bed... and jade has been snoring like a drunk sailor recently!!! 

cant kip on the sofa anymore as degus wheels are rather noisy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheers!




was ment for good!


----------



## johnandjade

can't wait to debut this, though i doubt anyone will 'get it'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was ment for good!


I know, i'm kidding.
Happy on the coffee today, though could open some wine.
wifey's on the voddy and chocs.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, i'm kidding.
> Happy on the coffee today, though could open some wine.
> wifey's on the voddy and chocs.




love and hugs to wifey!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love and hugs to wifey!!!


wifey sends some back and say it might warm her up a bit. 
(she's feeling cold)
(it isn't)


----------



## johnandjade

can't wait to show this off either!!! 





fankoo soo much mrs B !!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey sends some back and say it might warm her up a bit.
> (she's feeling cold)
> (it isn't)





well here comes johnny!!


----------



## johnandjade

had this shirt for years!!! but now it has a connection




... thought i don't like sea food so much


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> I'm too selfish to share my life with anyone. It would be nice to have a man around to help do heavy lifting, auto mechanics, plumbing fixes, etc. But I don't want to have to say, "I'm going to XXX and I'll be back in an hour." I like living by myself and not being accountable to anyone (except Misty).


Not a man , they are lazy ! I said a wife = she pays bills , does the wash , cooks a great meal ! Nope No Man I agree !


----------



## johnandjade

gramps....



a record, or a challenge


----------



## johnandjade

film, and scene??? 

anyone???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> last night him'ish pulled down a ladder!
> View attachment 196847
> View attachment 196848
> 
> 
> 
> him'ish on the left, hope on the right.
> second pic is him'ish. i moved it to make a seesaw but it didn't work.
> 
> him'ish really is quite the interior designer, she is always moving things around


She's more of an interior degurator!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> can't wait to show this off either!!!
> 
> View attachment 196933
> 
> 
> 
> fankoo soo much mrs B !!


Inlike you John but not that much !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> film, and scene???
> 
> anyone???


I love Tom Petty!
(He's become better looking as he's aged!)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> She's more of an interior degurator!





i need your clothes, your boots and your unicycle


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love Tom Petty!
> (He's become better looking as he's aged!)




can you name the film though??


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> can you name the film though??


I'll have anther look


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'll have anther look




clue... 








man this couch is heavy!!!


----------



## johnandjade

hows the head miss lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> can you name the film though??


 I remember one film where there was a girl in a car playing the tune and I think she was kidnapped, but will have to think about which film it was.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hows the head miss lyn?


It's fine thanks John no permanent damage done - I hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you soon, Ed.
> Eat well.


I'm at the airport waiting on Kellys flight


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I remember one film where there was a girl in a car playing the tune and I think she was kidnapped, but will have to think about which film it was.




red hot!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hows the head miss lyn?


Buffalo Bill?
Silence of the lambs?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> It's fine thanks John no permanent damage done - I hope.




woohoo. 

you're a trooper!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the airport waiting on Kellys flight




wahhhh!!! brilliant! enjoy your night


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Buffalo Bill?
> Silence of the lambs?




booyaahhh!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the airport waiting on Kellys flight


With a big bouquet of flowers?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> booyaahhh!!!


Was I right?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Was I right?



yip  

i don't have authority to give points though 


... ( slips 7 under the armadillo )


----------



## johnandjade

tee hee hee


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yip
> 
> i don't have authority to give points though
> 
> 
> ... ( slips 7 under the armadillo )


Thanks I've got them and won't tell anyone. 
Wouldn't have got it without the clue. I often find the music is easier to remember than the films.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wouldn't have got it without the clue. I often find the music is easier to remember than the films.




it was a friend who pointed it out to me one day when i had it playing. i do so love 'running down a dream'


----------



## johnandjade

ironically, 'eye of the tiger' is on radio!


----------



## johnandjade

almost cleared


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it was a friend who pointed it out to me one day when i had it playing. i do so love 'running down a dream'


I love 'Mary Jane's Last Dance' the video for it is slightly disturbing though!
I won't post it here as it may upset some.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> almost cleared
> View attachment 196945


You;ve had a busy day John!

Had any snow yet?
I am accepting all unwanted snow.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I love 'Mary Jane's Last Dance' the video for it is slightly disturbing though!
> I won't post it here as it may upset some.




remind me tomorrow i'll watch


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You;ve had a busy day John!
> 
> Had any snow yet?
> I am accepting all unwanted snow.




it tried earlier, just hail though


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> once apon a time... john was great at tae kwon-do,
> View attachment 196916
> 
> 
> look how close i was to black belt,
> View attachment 196917


I'm a black belt in origami.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm a black belt in origami.



black belt in cooking... 

one chop and you're dead


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thank you! I wont have cake. But there will be cupcakes!!


Happy Birthday Linhdan!
Hope you are having a lovely day and doing something special to celebrate!


----------



## johnandjade

radio played a cracker


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> black belt in cooking...
> 
> one chop and you're dead


My cooking is black listed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm at the airport waiting on Kellys flight


Hopefully, it'll be on time.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> My cooking is black listed


.....actually my cooking is usually just black!...


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey its been busy in here today.
I've only time to quickly skim through some of the pages.
So apologies for the posts I've missed.
Hope everyone's as well as it seems you are.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to climb the old apples and pairs now, as I need to have some early nights.
It's so hard getting up for work but I just can't seem to go to bed until at east 1 am.
So much to do, so little time!
Anyway I will see you tomorrow so nos da John, Adam and any other late visitors
Take care.


----------



## Momof4

I did it!! Even extra room now!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Blimey its been busy in here today.
> I've only time to quickly skim through some of the pages.
> So apologies for the posts I've missed.
> Hope everyone's as well as it seems you are.




90% my nonsense


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I did it!! Even extra room now!
> View attachment 196955
> 
> View attachment 196956



woohoo!!! well done you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to climb the old apples and pairs now, as I need to have some early nights.
> It's so hard getting up for work but I just can't seem to go to bed until at east 1 am.
> So much to do, so little time!
> Anyway I will see you tomorrow so nos da John, Adam and any other late visitors
> Take care.


Hello and goodbye, Lyn.
Yes, I lured them all in and locked the door today. 
Sleep well, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I did it!! Even extra room now!
> View attachment 196955
> 
> View attachment 196956


WOW! 
Space in a cupboard! 
I've never seen such a thing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 90% my nonsense


And 1% mine.


----------



## johnandjade

2340, im still at it!!! have had to switch to the new wireless headphones  , progress made though!



i'm even layed out on the sofa now! more than a year's of paper work to sort out next :/ ... it maybe postponed! 


the dilemma now is to kip in here or not


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW!
> Space in a cupboard!
> I've never seen such a thing!




room for cheese now boss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2340, im still at it!!! have had to switch to the new wireless headphones  , progress made though!
> View attachment 196958
> 
> 
> i'm even layed out on the sofa now! more than a year's of paper work to sort out next :/ ... it maybe postponed!
> 
> 
> the dilemma now is to kip in here or not


Looks a whole lot better, now. 
But you need to kip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> room for cheese now boss


I never have enough room for cheese.
It's lying about all over the place.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks a whole lot better, now.
> But you need to kip.




it means leaving the job half done though


----------



## johnandjade

technology, (when i can work it!) is awesome!!!



i shows battery life on the headphones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it means leaving the job half done though


S'okay. 
I'm half way through loadsa things. 
But not sleeping when you've got to work tomorrow will only make you feel bad all day. 
If you're fresh, you'll sail through work and be able to accomplish more in the evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> technology, (when i can work it!) is awesome!!!
> View attachment 196960
> 
> 
> i shows battery life on the headphones


And one of my old avatars ?
How odd.
I've been using the panto horse for a month.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay.
> I'm half way through loadsa things.
> But not sleeping when you've got to work tomorrow will only make you feel bad all day.
> If you're fresh, you'll sail through work and be able to accomplish more in the evening.




already got a donkey half done for tomorrow. worked late today. pre emptive attacke on tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And one of my old avatars ?
> How odd.
> I've been using the panto horse for a month.




i know! the app on iphone does this a lot.


... meerkats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i know! the app on iphone does this a lot.
> 
> 
> ... meerkats


Oh, no! 
They're back!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> They're back!







never left


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 196961
> 
> 
> 
> never left


It'll hitch a ride on Fluffy back to the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll hitch a ride on Fluffy back to the Cold Dark Room.




then cause carnage


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> then cause carnage


I'll have to PM Josh and ask to borrow his spanner.


----------



## johnandjade

okay dokey. i admits defeat does i ! the rest of the tidying can wait. my 'quick brake' has been a long one. 

do i set up camp here, or not??? hmmm. 

pros, won't wake jade, jade won't wake me! 

cons, ????


----------



## johnandjade

radio strikes again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> okay dokey. i admits defeat does i ! the rest of the tidying can wait. my 'quick brake' has been a long one.
> 
> do i set up camp here, or not??? hmmm.
> 
> pros, won't wake jade, jade won't wake me!
> 
> cons, ????


The meerkat might get you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The meerkat might get you.




got enough nerf to deal with him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got enough nerf to deal with him
> View attachment 196962


But as soon as you close your eyes ?
You've got a heavily armed meerkat on the premises.


----------



## johnandjade

decided, setting up camp with some audio,


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But as soon as you close your eyes ?
> You've got a heavily armed meerkat on the premises.




fair comment! action must be taken to assure survival!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fair comment! action must be taken to assure survival!


Electric fence ?
Minefield ?
Degu sentries ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Electric fence ?
> Minefield ?
> Degu sentries ?




semtex sure


----------



## johnandjade

wireless is awesome!!! went for a pee and music still playing 


now to deal with the meerkat and make me a pit for the night


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

hopefully i'm safe now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wireless is awesome!!! went for a pee and music still playing
> 
> 
> now to deal with the meerkat and make me a pit for the night


Too much information!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully i'm safe now
> View attachment 196964


That should do it. 
As long as he's alone.....................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The horse is brilliant!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That should do it.
> As long as he's alone.....................




golly i hope so!


----------



## johnandjade

jade woke up, mot too happy i'm sleeping in here . 

i do no need a good nights sleep though


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The horse is brilliant!




hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

i could share ever song, such a great album


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade woke up, mot too happy i'm sleeping in here .
> 
> i do no need a good nights sleep though


Well, it's nearly one O'clock already. 
Early for me, but I don't have to be up in the morning, except to give Tidgy her breakfast and switch her lights on.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too much information!




if you're scottish in the living room, german in the kitchen and welsh in the attic.... 


what are you in the bathroom???? 


'you're a peein'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i could share ever song, such a great album


Yep, i have some fond memories of that, myself. 
Joanna, her name was.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's nearly one O'clock already.
> Early for me, but I don't have to be up in the morning, except to give Tidgy her breakfast and switch her lights on.




i have set music to switch off at end of album, fingers crossed for a fresh outlook tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have set music to switch off at end of album, fingers crossed for a fresh outlook tomorrow


I'll get wifey and Tidgy to cross theirs. 
i'm using all mine. 
Typing and eating 'Hot Dutch' cheese.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmmm wet extraction caught my eyes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmmm wet extraction caught my eyes.


Good evening, Austin.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Austin.


Heyo Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam!


Relaxing?
I am, though i shouldn't be.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Relaxing?
> I am, though i shouldn't be.


Why?!? 
I'm in bed watching the hatchling run around his enclosure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Why?!?
> I'm in bed watching the hatchling run around his enclosure.


Pretty relaxing.
i've got lots of writing i should be doing.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty relaxing.
> i've got lots of writing i should be doing.


What are you writing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> What are you writing?


I'm supposed to have a paper on a new species of fossil done by now.
Several other similar palaeontology bits I should be doing.
Plus i'm writing a book on hitchhiking, a fiction book and one of my experiences in Morocco, that are all behind schedule.
And my magnus opus, a new classification of living things.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm supposed to have a paper on a new species of fossil done by now.
> Several other similar palaeontology bits I should be doing.
> Plus i'm writing a book on hitchhiking, a fiction book and one of my experiences in Morocco, that are all behind schedule.
> And my magnus opus, a new classification of living things.


Seems like you have a plateful and need to finish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Seems like you have a plateful and need to finish.


Yep. 
I seem to spend a lot of time typing with one hand and scribbling with the other.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> had this shirt for years!!! but now it has a connection
> View attachment 196936
> 
> 
> 
> ... thought i don't like sea food so much


WOO HOO!!! You should get points for that shirt!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> can't wait to show this off either!!!
> 
> View attachment 196933
> 
> 
> 
> fankoo soo much mrs B !!


Don't know WHY it made me think of you!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!


Good night, Bea. 
Sleep well.
Not see you tomorrow, i trust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And goodnight Roommates. 
Tis time i had some much needed beauty sleep.
Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends 

great sleep last night 

nasty weather due today, i let jade borrow the hat that bea sent. 


bit of a fuzzy head this morning, but a 'can do' attitude 


lets have at you thursday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

got to work just as the snow started!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, thinks me should move state side me does!!!
> View attachment 196914


Package three seems a bit steep.
I could buy the paint and re spray an entire car for $400.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> @ZEROPILOT , would this be any use to you?
> View attachment 196915
> 
> 
> it's around £200 to get done here, i have alot, will be getting tossed out


Is it silicone based?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> With a big bouquet of flowers?


I learned on our second date that she HATES flowers. Otherwise, yes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, it'll be on time.


Early actually.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hopefully i'm safe now
> View attachment 196964


Free the badger


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings, roommates! I'm back online for now. The whole country is trying hard to emulate the Cold Dark Room and failing miserably of course. For one, it lacks the conversation. 
Great Thursday to everyone if I don't not-see you later.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I don't post much because my day to day is pretty boring but I'll share with you that I'm cleaning out my baking/spices cupboard and it feels great!!!
> Who knew I had 5 bags of powdered sugar, a few vanilla extract and crap from 2011 that was never even opened!! Himalayan salt!! Must have been from some crazy diet! Not sure if it expires but I threw it out unopened!! Tea!! I don't even drink tea! I had a ton from China unopened! Gone!!
> 
> See boring!!


Himalayan salt! Ouch! I'd happily have taken it off your hands. I don't think it really expires.  We use it, when we have it, in cooking, salads, olive oil and bread to go with wine...
Great job opening up all that space though!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> That took a very long time to arrive!!
> Doesn't Yvonne have the prettiest writing??


Yours is nice too, Kathy!
But, yes, Yvonne, both your printing and signature are very beautiful! @Yvonne G


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it silicone based?




don't think so no


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning John


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John




how are we today mom?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> how are we today mom?


I'm doing good for a Thursday. 
How about you?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing good for a Thursday.
> How about you?




glad to hear. 

i'm not too bad thank you


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And one of my old avatars ?
> How odd.
> I've been using the panto horse for a month.





johnandjade said:


> i know! the app on iphone does this a lot.
> 
> 
> ... meerkats


They never left! There're 4 avatars in the conversation between the 2 of you. Will the real Tidgy's Dad and johnandjade please stand up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends
> 
> great sleep last night
> 
> nasty weather due today, i let jade borrow the hat that bea sent.
> 
> 
> bit of a fuzzy head this morning, but a 'can do' attitude
> 
> 
> lets have at you thursday!!!


Good afternoon, John
Go get 'em tiger.
Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Early actually.


Most splendid.
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, roommates! I'm back online for now. The whole country is trying hard to emulate the Cold Dark Room and failing miserably of course. For one, it lacks the conversation.
> Great Thursday to everyone if I don't not-see you later.


Good afternoon, Lena.
You have a great day too. 
I doubt Turkey has as many armadillos as the Cold Dark Room either. 
Nor flying luminous jellyfish.
We win!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel. 
Happy Christm..........., oh that's finally finished.
Happy Thursday.
It's not quite the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> They never left! There're 4 avatars in the conversation between the 2 of you. Will the real Tidgy's Dad and johnandjade please stand up?
> View attachment 196991


Now i'm confused.
How many Tidgy's Dads and johnandjades are there ?
I thought I was unique.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

The weather is wet and depressing and the risk of white stuff this far south seems to be receding thank goodness. Just as well; I'm not sure if it's Kent's turn to use the gritter we appear to share with neighbouring Sussex and Essex 

I've been off to do yoga this morning and now need to go and buy some carrots to have with this evening's Toad in the Hole (Comfort food for awful weather!)

Mum texted me about the howler on the tv subtitles this morning (She's deaf so always has them on) Apparently the weather forecast is for "snow and gay eels" today


----------



## johnandjade

snow been on and off all day here, really isn't as bad as it was made out to be thankfully


----------



## JoesMum

Still pouring with rain. My local supermarket has these on display today... 



Can't see much use for either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> The weather is wet and depressing and the risk of white stuff this far south seems to be receding thank goodness. Just as well; I'm not sure if it's Kent's turn to use the gritter we appear to share with neighbouring Sussex and Essex
> 
> I've been off to do yoga this morning and now need to go and buy some carrots to have with this evening's Toad in the Hole (Comfort food for awful weather!)
> 
> Mum texted me about the howler on the tv subtitles this morning (She's deaf so always has them on) Apparently the weather forecast is for "snow and gay eels" today


Well it does occasionally rain fish and eels, so it's not impossible. 
Though i don't think we could say they were gay, probably quite annoyed, actually. 
Good afternoon, Linda.
I love toad in the hole.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Still pouring with rain. My local supermarket has these on display today...
> 
> View attachment 196999
> 
> Can't see much use for either


The bottom one would make a nice tortoise bath.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well it does occasionally rain fish and eels, so it's not impossible.
> Though i don't think we could say they were gay, probably quite annoyed, actually.
> Good afternoon, Linda.
> I love toad in the hole.


Unless eels enjoy free fall parachuting that is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lessons finished for the day. 
Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Two days of work and another 3 to come.
I need a holiday.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> The weather is wet and depressing and the risk of white stuff this far south seems to be receding thank goodness. Just as well; I'm not sure if it's Kent's turn to use the gritter we appear to share with neighbouring Sussex and Essex
> 
> I've been off to do yoga this morning and now need to go and buy some carrots to have with this evening's Toad in the Hole (Comfort food for awful weather!)
> 
> Mum texted me about the howler on the tv subtitles this morning (She's deaf so always has them on) Apparently the weather forecast is for "snow and gay eels" today


 GOODNESS!!!! 
I never knew it snowed eels in the UK!!!!!! That actually creates a creepy image...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS!!!!
> I never knew it snowed eels in the UK!!!!!! That actually creates a creepy image...


https://www.bustle.com/articles/892...anks-alaska-the-only-thing-worse-would-be-one
and http://www.sciencechannel.com/tv-shows/worlds-strangest/videos/raining-fish-in-london/
so it's not impossible. 
Though lampreys aren't actually eels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS!!!!
> I never knew it snowed eels in the UK!!!!!! That actually creates a creepy image...


Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

another day at the office over. new red dwarf to watch tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another day at the office over. new red dwarf to watch tonight


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A new one ?
Still making those ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another day at the office over. new red dwarf to watch tonight


I'm up to Episode 3 of Jon Pertwee's final story," Planet of The Spiders".
On a spanky new DVD with all the extras.
It starts off well, finishes well, but is rubbish for most of its six parts.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone! Hope you are all okay. It's snowing here! Shame it's so wet so it isn't settling so school will still be on tomorrow  

Spuds outdoor enclosure is covered in snow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all okay. It's snowing here! Shame it's so wet so it isn't settling so school will still be on tomorrow
> 
> Spuds outdoor enclosure is covered in snow
> View attachment 197003
> 
> View attachment 197004
> 
> View attachment 197005
> 
> View attachment 197006


It's making me shiver just looking at those.
Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Spud's mum, nice of you to drop by.
How is little Spud?
And Monty and the gerbils ?
And you, of course ?
All well there , I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all okay. It's snowing here! Shame it's so wet so it isn't settling so school will still be on tomorrow
> 
> Spuds outdoor enclosure is covered in snow
> View attachment 197003
> 
> View attachment 197004
> 
> View attachment 197005
> 
> View attachment 197006


We were talking about you the night before last.
One of our Roommates, Sabine from Germany, was talking about getting some giant African Land Snails and Lyn remembered those snails you rescued that time. 
I liked those snails!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's making me shiver just looking at those.
> Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hi, Spud's mum, nice of you to drop by.
> How is little Spud?
> And Monty and the gerbils ?
> And you, of course ?
> All well there , I hope.


Yeah we're all okay thank you  treated myself to a Polaroid camera from my birthday/ Christmas money and just took a lovely photo of Monty  it hasn't fully developed yet but I love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah we're all okay thank you  treated myself to a Polaroid camera from my birthday/ Christmas money and just took a lovely photo of Monty  it hasn't fully developed yet but I love it!
> View attachment 197007


Hello, Monty, you soppy dog! 
Looking good.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> https://www.bustle.com/articles/892...anks-alaska-the-only-thing-worse-would-be-one
> and http://www.sciencechannel.com/tv-shows/worlds-strangest/videos/raining-fish-in-london/
> so it's not impossible.
> Though lampreys aren't actually eels.


That's wild!!!
Down here, on very rare occasions, fish will rain down from the sky into neighborhoods in New Orleans. Lake Pontchartrain forms the eastern and north eastern boundary of the city. There are often waterspouts on The Lake in the summertime. About once every 75+ years, a waterspout will drift off the lake and over the neighborhoods that border the lake. Since it has no water to "feed" itself over land, the waterspout disintegrates, and any hapless lake creatures caught up in it fall down into the gardens below. I've never know it to happen in the 40+ years I've been here, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That's wild!!!
> Down here, on very rare occasions, fish will rain down from the sky into neighborhoods in New Orleans. Lake Pontchartrain forms the eastern and north eastern boundary of the city. There are often waterspouts on The Lake in the summertime. About once every 75+ years, a waterspout will drift off the lake and over the neighborhoods that border the lake. Since it has no water to "feed" itself over land, the waterspout disintegrates, and any hapless lake creatures caught up in it fall down into the gardens below. I've never know it to happen in the 40+ years I've been here, though.


It would be most fascinating, but I would also just feel terrible for the poor aquatic creatures.
Unless they were camels.
But they're too heavy.
And not very aquatic.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all okay. It's snowing here! Shame it's so wet so it isn't settling so school will still be on tomorrow
> 
> Spuds outdoor enclosure is covered in snow
> View attachment 197003
> 
> View attachment 197004
> 
> View attachment 197005
> 
> View attachment 197006


Happy new year to you! 

It's nice to see you again 

It has just started snowing here in Kent. 

My son works with a lot of foreign colleagues who are very excited as they've never seen snow before.  (I'm sure the cold slushy reality of southern UK snow will soon set in  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah we're all okay thank you  treated myself to a Polaroid camera from my birthday/ Christmas money and just took a lovely photo of Monty  it hasn't fully developed yet but I love it!
> View attachment 197007


Oh, and hope you had a great birthday. 
Is it a year already ?
Golly, how time flies.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A new one ?
> Still making those ?




we don't get the channel it was on, jade got me dvd for xmas


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are all okay. It's snowing here! Shame it's so wet so it isn't settling so school will still be on tomorrow
> 
> Spuds outdoor enclosure is covered in snow
> View attachment 197003
> 
> View attachment 197004
> 
> View attachment 197005
> 
> View attachment 197006



great to hear from you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we don't get the channel it was on, jade got me dvd for xmas


Splendid! 
Hope it's a good one.
Enjoy.


----------



## johnandjade

until tomorrow friends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> until tomorrow friends!
> View attachment 197009


Night night.
Have fun.


----------



## JoesMum

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## johnandjade

had to share... 

'krytron couldn't be more fried if he was a mars bar living in scotland' 


it's looking like this season has its mojo back


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> View attachment 197011


Tooooooo cooooollllllldddd!!!!
Stay cozy and warm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> View attachment 197011


Nasty, nasty, wet snow! 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had to share...
> 
> 'krytron couldn't be more fried if he was a mars bar living in scotland'
> 
> 
> it's looking like this season has its mojo back


Ha de ha! 
Here's mine


Concentrate, sisters! Concentrate!


----------



## BILBO-03

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah we're all okay thank you  treated myself to a Polaroid camera from my birthday/ Christmas money and just took a lovely photo of Monty  it hasn't fully developed yet but I love it!
> View attachment 197007


My sisters all got one of those cameras! They are pretty cool, and the quality of the picture isn't that bad


----------



## JoesMum

BILBO-03 said:


> My sisters all got one of those cameras! They are pretty cool, and the quality of the picture isn't that bad


I remember that technology being all the rage when I was Spud's Mum's age. Forty years later they're trendy again ... Like vinyl records


----------



## spud's_mum

BILBO-03 said:


> My sisters all got one of those cameras! They are pretty cool, and the quality of the picture isn't that bad


I absolutely love it! I plan to have a string going along my bedroom wall with Polaroids pegged to it. It's a shame the films are so expensive. I did find a pack of 4 films (40 shots) for £26 so ordered that straight away! Most are £20 for 20 shots


----------



## spud's_mum

spudthetortoise said:


> I absolutely love it! I plan to have a string going along my bedroom wall with Polaroids pegged to it. It's a shame the films are so expensive. I did find a pack of 4 films (40 shots) for £26 so ordered that straight away! Most are £20 for 20 shots


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I remember that technology being all the rage when I was Spud's Mum's age. Forty years later they're trendy again ... Like vinyl records


And tank tops!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I absolutely love it! I plan to have a string going along my bedroom wall with Polaroids pegged to it. It's a shame the films are so expensive. I did find a pack of 4 films (40 shots) for £26 so ordered that straight away! Most are £20 for 20 shots


Hmmmmmm.
That's pretty pricey.
But you don't have to pay for developing, i suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BILBO-03 said:


> My sisters all got one of those cameras! They are pretty cool, and the quality of the picture isn't that bad


Hello, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
Please don't bring any meerkats in here. 
The one-legged pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice and grab a passing armadillo to sit on. 
But don't sit on a hedgehog.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, the scones didn't get made yesterday, not sure if they'll get made today or not. We've got a lovely warm spell: currently it's 74*F (22*C ?) and very pleasant. The cats are napping in a sun spot, and their napping vibrations are pretty strong...I feel strangely compelled to curl up in the sun...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, the scones didn't get made yesterday, not sure if they'll get made today or not. We've got a lovely warm spell: currently it's 74*F (22*C ?) and very pleasant. The cats are napping in a sun spot, and their napping vibrations are pretty strong...I feel strangely compelled to curl up in the sun...


You lucky thing, Bea! 
Still quite chilly here, especially at night. 
Wish I could curl up with your cats.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I feel strangely compelled to curl up in the sun...


Funnily enough so do I, but it isn't going to happen 

My sister has just gone to Marrakech (Morocco) on holiday. 

The Toads were good though


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You lucky thing, Bea!
> Still quite chilly here, especially at night.
> Wish I could curl up with your cats.


My cat's would like it too! They're great nap buddies!  I'll save you a choice spot on the carpet!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Funnily enough so do I, but it isn't going to happen
> 
> My sister has just gone to Marrakech (Morocco) on holiday.
> 
> The Toads were good though
> View attachment 197025


I thought Toad in a Hole was a piece of bread with a hole cut out of the center, then buttered, put in a pan an an egg cracked into the hole. This looks very different!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I thought Toad in a Hole was a piece of bread with a hole cut out of the center, then buttered, put in a pan an an egg cracked into the hole. This looks very different!


Toad in the Hole is Yorkshire Pudding batter cooked round sausages. Proper bangers, not hot dog sausage

A very traditional British dish 

Serve with onion gravy, peas and carrots.

My recipe for the batter:
1 large egg
4 oz plain flour
10 fluid ounces of milk
Beaten together until smooth


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Toad in the Hole is Yorkshire Pudding batter cooked round sausages. Proper bangers, not hot dog sausage
> 
> A very traditional British dish
> 
> Serve with onion gravy, peas and carrots.


Gotcha! Sounds YUM!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Funnily enough so do I, but it isn't going to happen
> 
> My sister has just gone to Marrakech (Morocco) on holiday.
> 
> The Toads were good though
> View attachment 197025


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Marrakech is very nice, beautiful orangey red colour and a medina nearly as good as ours. 
But it's a bit too touristy for me and they haven't banned motorbikes from the narrow medina streets which is annoying. 
And half the touristy 'locally made' stuff they sell is actually made here in Fes.
But it's friendly and beautiful.
Hope your sister knows how to haggle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My cat's would like it too! They're great nap buddies!  I'll save you a choice spot on the carpet!


Thanks! 
I quite like sleeping on rugs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gotcha! Sounds YUM!


Tis yum.
Sensational and simple to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Lyn
Nice day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS!!!!
> I never knew it snowed eels in the UK!!!!!! That actually creates a creepy image...


Oh yes it often rains eels, that's why we all own umbreellas or if it's the young eels - umbrelvers!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn
> Nice day ?


Hi Adam how are you?
Not a bad day - my windscreen was replaced.
But more rain than snow


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam how are you?
> Not a bad day - my windscreen was replaced.
> But more rain than snow


I'm splendid, thank you. 
Glad you got the windscreen sorted.
Can't you freeze the rain in batches in your fridge freezer and pile it outside your door ?


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> View attachment 197050


hello stranger!
Hope all is well.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 197050


Here it's 1438 until September.
Hello, Cameron.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm splendid, thank you.
> Glad you got the windscreen sorted.
> Can't you freeze the rain in batches in your fridge freezer and pile it outside your door ?


I'll have to hire a snow machine or just photoshop a picture of my house - with a background of the alps maybe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to hire a snow machine or just photoshop a picture of my house - with a background of the alps maybe.


Good plan. 
or just rip up lots of bits of polystyrene.


----------



## Lyn W

Well this is only a quick visit to keep an eye on you all and must dash off again now.
Hope Members on the south coasts aren't amongst the poor devils expecting floods tonight and have to be evacuated in the morning.
If any of you have snow or ice to deal with - stay safe.
Those of you lucky people in the US enjoying the sun - don't forget your sunscreen!
Everyone else keep warm!

Take care and ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!
Nos Da!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well this is only a quick visit to keep an eye on you all and must dash off again now.
> Hope Members on the south coasts aren't amongst the poor devils expecting floods tonight and have to be evacuated in the morning.
> If any of you have snow or ice to deal with - stay safe.
> Those of you lucky people in the US enjoying the sun - don't forget your sunscreen!
> Everyone else keep warm!
> 
> Take care and ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> Nos Da!!


Nos da, Lyn. 
Keep warm yourself. 
Torn up paper ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mmmm.
It is Lyn's birthday. 
Do I say happy birthday now or later ?
Let's leave it for a bit.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lyn,

I wish you good luck, health and sucsess !

*Happy birthday to you !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> 
> I wish you good luck, health and sucsess !
> 
> *Happy birthday to you !*


Hello, ccl Bee, missed you yesterday.
You okay ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam.
Still here ? I just popp in to say "Hello".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam.
> Still here ? I just popp in to say "Hello".


"Hello" *waves* 
Yep, i'll be about for an hour or two yet, I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## Bee62

> [Hello, ccl Bee, missed you yesterday.
> You okay ?/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Adam for asking. Yes, I am o.k.
> But sometimes I have to work. And when I have to work, it will be for 24 hours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mmm.
That's what I should be doing.
Hey ho.
Still, nice to speak to you.


----------



## Bee62

*It is nice to speak to you too, Adam. *
Actually I write in three threads. Puhhh.... that is exhausting....
When you are curious, take a look at the sulcata forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *It is nice to speak to you too, Adam. *
> Actually I write in three threads. Puhhh.... that is exhausting....
> When you are curious, take a look at the sulcata forum.


I do sometimes. 
But i spend a lot of time in the Introductions section, general section and FAQs.


----------



## Bee62

Now it`s time for me to sleep. Only 5 hours left to sleep ....
Nos da Adam. It was nice to read you. And I look forward tomorrow when we meet again here in the CDR !
Good night 

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now it`s time for me to sleep. Only 5 hours left to sleep ....
> Nos da Adam. It was nice to read you. And I look forward tomorrow when we meet again here in the CDR !
> Good night
> 
> Sabine


Laila saida, Sabine. 
Sleep well.
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates. 
Working four hours tomorrow morning again. 
Golly. 
See you soon peeps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And @Lyn W 
If you peek in before work tomorrow, have a great day.
Happy Birthday, my friend, hope you have a special one.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday @Lyn W

I hope you have a great day


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. There's an icy view from my bedroom window this morning. Not much snow, maybe half an inch, just enough to cover, but it fell on wet ground and has frozen. Our road is a cul-de-sac and doesn't get gritted. It's looking treacherous. Our neighbour made it on to the main road safely. JoesDad is currently chipping ice off the car.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning mum!

good mornooning world!

happy birthday miss womblyn!!


----------



## johnandjade

very icy today here!


----------



## johnandjade

and we have ...



a full moon (insert spooky music)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. There's an icy view from my bedroom window this morning. Not much snow, maybe half an inch, just enough to cover, but it fell on wet ground and has frozen. Our road is a cul-de-sac and doesn't get gritted. It's looking treacherous. Our neighbour made it on to the main road safely. JoesDad is currently chipping ice off the car.


Good morning, Linda! 
Please be careful. 
And Joe's Dad, too. 
I may go skiing on Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!
> 
> good mornooning world!
> 
> happy birthday miss womblyn!!


Good morning, John.
I have a lesson in 20 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> very icy today here!
> View attachment 197078


You be careful as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 197079
> 
> 
> 
> and we have ...
> View attachment 197080
> 
> 
> a full moon (insert spooky music)



It's Friday the 13th! 
I'm scared, now!


----------



## JoesMum

I ended up helping my neighbour chip the frozen snow of her car. She's only 5'1" and can't reach the middle of the windscreen... plus her children are 18 months and 3 4 years old making it hard to give the car her full attention. 

Normally I'd put a piece of plastic sheet on the windscreen, but it rained so hard before the snow started that the plastic would have frozen to the windscreen and made matters worse. 

Once you get on the main roads it's fine here. We may get more snow later but it's due to turn to rain. 

Son says it's snowing again where he is just north of London.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I ended up helping my neighbour chip the frozen snow of her car. She's only 5'1" and can't reach the middle of the windscreen... plus her children are 18 months and 3 4 years old making it hard to give the car her full attention.
> 
> Normally I'd put a piece of plastic sheet on the windscreen, but it rained so hard before the snow started that the plastic would have frozen to the windscreen and made matters worse.
> 
> Once you get on the main roads it's fine here. We may get more snow later but it's due to turn to rain.
> 
> Son says it's snowing again where he is just north of London.


I would have got the children to do it. 
Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would have got the children to do it.
> Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> Again.




or USED the children to do it  


morning guv


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Well this is only a quick visit to keep an eye on you all and must dash off again now.
> Hope Members on the south coasts aren't amongst the poor devils expecting floods tonight and have to be evacuated in the morning.
> If any of you have snow or ice to deal with - stay safe.
> Those of you lucky people in the US enjoying the sun - don't forget your sunscreen!
> Everyone else keep warm!
> 
> Take care and ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!
> Nos Da!!


It's very warm. Nice birthday weather!
Happy Birthday, Lyn!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's pouring rain this morning. It would have made a great snowstorm. But it's 78 degrees.
Lots of parking. No bus drivers today. It must be a holiday for students.
Monday is Martin Luther King Jr. birthday.
They must be off today to celebrate Lyns birthday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> or USED the children to do it
> 
> 
> morning guv


Good plan! 
Finished one lesson, another one in 50 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel.
Coffee time for me.
Slurp!
Yum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's pouring rain this morning. It would have made a great snowstorm. But it's 78 degrees.
> Lots of parking. No bus drivers today. It must be a holiday for students.
> Monday is Martin Luther King Jr. birthday.
> They must be off today to celebrate Lyns birthday?


Or all the students have been transferred to Lyn's school. 
And their bus drivers. 
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roomies.
Snow is falling. But I am lucky, it should be very stormy weather and much snow in Germany yesterday.
But this unneedful weather passed me by.

I slurp a fresh coffee too, Adam. Good afternoon to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roomies.
> Snow is falling. But I am lucky, it should be very stormy weather and much snow in Germany yesterday.
> But this unneedful weather passed me by.
> 
> I slurp a fresh coffee too, Adam. Good afternoon to you.


Good afternoon, Sabine.
Glad the worst of it missed you. 
(takes another slurp of coffee).


----------



## Bee62

Other regions of Germany had not so much luck. 
Overturned trees and house roofs that flown away.... and a lot of snow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No coffee for me....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's now over 82 degrees.
Too hot for coffee


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Ed. You don`t like coffee ? Or do you actually can get none ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> No coffee for me....


Boy, that's a dirty hand.
Friggin hi res camera


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> It's now over 82 degrees.
> Too hot for coffee



I can drink coffee at any temperature.... But I use milk in my cofffee. That makes it colder ....


----------



## Bee62

Good morning John.

Dirty hand ? ???? My hands often are more dirty. I could not work with gloves.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Ed. You don`t like coffee ? Or do you actually can get none ?


I don't like hot drinks.
Iced tea is the only tea or coffee that I drink


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning all


Hello


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Dirty hand ? ???? My hands often are more dirty. I could not work with gloves.


I'm a mechanic.
The "dirt" is more like a tattoo in that it's very hard to remove.
I used to scrub and bleach them back when I was dating.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Be back at lunchtime


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I don't like hot drinks.
> Iced tea is the only tea or coffee that I drink



And what about a warm/hot cacao drink ? That is so yummy on a cold winterday. And in summer it is yummy too, but cold. Directly taken from the fridge.
Yuuuuum.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I'm a mechanic.
> The "dirt" is more like a tattoo in that it's very hard to remove.
> I used to scrub and bleach them back when I was dating.



I don`t have problems with dirty hands ( of a mechanic ). When I do some work on my cars I get oily, dirty hands too. What`s the problem ? I see none.


----------



## johnandjade

i hate using gloves as well, i started using barrier cream but it doesn't help much


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> And what about a warm/hot cacao drink ? That is so yummy on a cold winterday. And in summer it is yummy too, but cold. Directly taken from the fridge.
> Yuuuuum.


Every morning I have a coffee with a big scoop of cocoa powder in it!!
I am a bit of a chocolate snob! My favorite cocoa is Scharffenberger, which hubby orders for me online- we get 6 tins at a time. When I open the last tin, I let him know so he can order more!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> Every morning I have a coffee with a big scoop of cocoa powder in it!!
> I am a bit of a chocolate snob! My favorite cocoa is Scharffenberger, which hubby orders for me online- we get 6 tins at a time. When I open the last tin, I let him know so he can order more!!!


This reminds me of every time I run out of my Chai.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Bea,

chocolat and women are two things that stuck together.... We need choclate to survive I think !


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> i hate using gloves as well, i started using barrier cream but it doesn't help much



The barrier cream only make hands fluffy. That`s not so good on some work.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy old New Year's Eve, friends! 

*Warning! A bit of history is coming! *
In 1918, the Soviets adopted the Gregorian calendar over the hitherto used Julian calendar. Religious institutions are not generally known to be at the avant-garde of social reform, so the Eastern Orthodox Church uses the Julian calendar for major holidays to this day. Thus, we celebrate Christmas on January 7 and Easter at (usually) a different date from the Catholics and Protestants, and many people still observe the old New Year, January 14.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday @Lyn W
> 
> I hope you have a great day


Happy birthday, Lyn!!!! @Lyn W
Wish you all the best and, above all, safety at work


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Happy old New Year's Eve, friends!
> 
> *Warning! A bit of history is coming! *
> In 1918, the Soviets adopted the Gregorian calendar over the hitherto used Julian calendar. Religious institutions are not generally known to be at the avant-garde of social reform, so the Eastern Orthodox Church uses the Julian calendar for major holidays to this day. Thus, we celebrate Christmas on January 7 and Easter at (usually) a different date from the Catholics and Protestants, and many people still observe the old New Year, January 14.


That's interesting and fun!


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LYN!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Goodmorning Lyn


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Bea,
> 
> chocolat and women are two things that stuck together.... We need choclate to survive I think !


YES!!! I think it must be in our DNA!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No coffee for me....


Of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's now over 82 degrees.
> Too hot for coffee


I'm packing my suitcase.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course.


I'll drink both of your share of coffee !
I only drink 3-4 pots a day !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> [YES!!! I think it must be in our DNA!/QUOTE]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> And what about a warm/hot cacao drink ? That is so yummy on a cold winterday. And in summer it is yummy too, but cold. Directly taken from the fridge.
> Yuuuuum.


Bleuch!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I'm packing my suitcase.



Don`t forget Tidgy and wify !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Every morning I have a coffee with a big scoop of cocoa powder in it!!
> I am a bit of a chocolate snob! My favorite cocoa is Scharffenberger, which hubby orders for me online- we get 6 tins at a time. When I open the last tin, I let him know so he can order more!!!


I just love the smell of fresh coffee.
When it's made or just when you open a tin, packet, or even a jar of instant.
Bliss!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> This reminds me of every time I run out of my Chai.


Good morning, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy old New Year's Eve, friends!
> 
> *Warning! A bit of history is coming! *
> In 1918, the Soviets adopted the Gregorian calendar over the hitherto used Julian calendar. Religious institutions are not generally known to be at the avant-garde of social reform, so the Eastern Orthodox Church uses the Julian calendar for major holidays to this day. Thus, we celebrate Christmas on January 7 and Easter at (usually) a different date from the Catholics and Protestants, and many people still observe the old New Year, January 14.


Happy New Year's Eve, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'll drink both of your share of coffee !
> I only drink 3-4 pots a day !


Me, too.
A mug every two hours or so from when i get up until when i go to bed at 4 in the morning or thereabouts. 
Good morning , Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Don`t forget Tidgy and wify !


They can pack their own.


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> A mug every two hours or so from when i get up until when i go to bed at 4 in the morning or thereabouts.
> Good morning , Grandpa.


I didn't use to drink coffee until I got a job as a copy-editor. That really started the addiction. I didn't drink much coffee even as a student. But then again I probably just couldn't afford good coffee as a student.


----------



## Moozillion

I LOVE when Elsa is relaxed enough to keep her legs stretched out when she's basking!
Her real color is much nicer than this: the flash on my cellphone camera makes her look waaaaay too yellow, and causes that glare on her carapace.  She really is a lovely gal.


----------



## Moozillion

An old photo of Elsa from 2 years ago- but hubby took it with his "real" camera and had her properly lighted!
She really is beautiful!  Jacques gets more attention because she lives in an aquarium here inside our home 24/7 and Elsa lives outside about 9 months of the year. But she's a sweetie!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I didn't use to drink coffee until I got a job as a copy-editor. That really started the addiction. I didn't drink much coffee even as a student. But then again I probably just couldn't afford good coffee as a student.


I used to drink mainly tea (still like tea, but drink a lot of coffee). 
I can't remember when or why I got my coffee addiction.


----------



## Moozillion

They are CRAFTY little fellows...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOVE when Elsa is relaxed enough to keep her legs stretched out when she's basking!
> Her real color is much nicer than this: the flash on my cellphone camera makes her look waaaaay too yellow, and causes that glare on her carapace.  She really is a lovely gal.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197099


Charming! 
I love it when Tidgy does this. 
And then she puts a front paw under her chin and stretches her head up as far as it will go.
Delightful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> An old photo of Elsa from 2 years ago- but hubby took it with his "real" camera and had her properly lighted!
> She really is beautiful!  Jacques gets more attention because she lives in an aquarium here inside our home 24/7 and Elsa lives outside about 9 months of the year. But she's a sweetie!!!
> 
> View attachment 197100


She is indeed, very, very beautiful.


----------



## Moozillion

Adorable Burrowing Owls!!! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?utm_sou...ampaign=2016+Year-end+Campaign&_hsmi=40095330

@ZEROPILOT Ed- don't these little guys live near you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 197101
> 
> 
> They are CRAFTY little fellows...


Bea! 
You just brought another meerkat into the Cold Dark Room! 
Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bea!
> You just brought another meerkat into the Cold Dark Room!
> Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!



He says he's just looking for a short cut to the Old Town, and is just passing through...


----------



## JoesMum

Cross your fingers everyone. Daughter has just started a telephone interview. I'm doing my best to be quiet and not listen in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adorable Burrowing Owls!!!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?utm_sou...ampaign=2016+Year-end+Campaign&_hsmi=40095330


Delightful! 
I want some for my garden!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Cross your fingers everyone. Daughter has just started a telephone interview. I'm doing my best to be quiet and not listen in.


Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> He says he's just looking for a short cut to the Old Town, and is just passing through...


Hmmmmmmm.
I don't trust 'em.
They have been known to tell fibs.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Delightful!
> I want some for my garden!


They live in Florida- down where Ed is, I think! I wonder if he's seen any? @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cross your fingers everyone. Daughter has just started a telephone interview. I'm doing my best to be quiet and not listen in.


I believe you about the quiet part.................
Good luck Linda's daughter. 
Finger's crossed.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> I don't trust 'em.
> They have been known to tell fibs.



He promises to be well behaved...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> He promises to be well behaved...
> 
> View attachment 197102


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Another musical instrument! 
Nightmare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished lessons for the day.
Was quite fun, actually. 
Zac was here for a while, too. 
Hmmmmmmmm.
No plans, most unlike me.
What shall I do now ?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> He promises to be well behaved...
> 
> View attachment 197102


. Take it away quickly. Daughter needs quiet!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> . Take it away quickly. Daughter needs quiet!!!!



Ok, Ok...He's leaving.


----------



## johnandjade

another day over. home to clean out the animalsess and watch the last episode of dwarf as we fell asleep! 

ear food


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I've successfully avoided my chores long enough.
Grocery store, here I come. 
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

hitchcock...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another day over. home to clean out the animalsess and watch the last episode of dwarf as we fell asleep!
> 
> ear food


is this series good ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I've successfully avoided my chores long enough.
> Grocery store, here I come.
> TTFN


Still deciding what i should do. 
See you later, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hitchcock...
> View attachment 197103


No, it's just the way I walk.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Austin.


Heyo Adam!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> is this series good ?




brilliant, as good as the early days in my opinion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam!


Busy, today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> brilliant, as good as the early days in my opinion


Mmmm.
Might give it a watch when I've caught up with the other stuff i have.


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion

You got a lovely and beautiful tort ! Nice pics of her.

I think we are all really "gagga" ( stupid ) with our tortoises. If they do normal things as stretching their legs and necks, we`re getting crazy and in love with them. 
Me too ..... !

Watching them grow, eat, yawn, stretch, walk around and even sleep is better than any TV. 
It makes happy watching a tort ! 
Craaaaazyyyyy......


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Busy, today ?


Yeah I'm pretty busy.


----------



## JoesMum

Interview complete. She thinks it went OK, but wasn't what she was expecting. She was told beforehand the interview would be about competencies, but the interviewer told her it was a situational interview so she had answer questions on what she would do in certain situations.

She has an interview with someone else Tuesday, so at worst this one is practice!


----------



## johnandjade

brilliant


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Adorable Burrowing Owls!!!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?utm_sou...ampaign=2016+Year-end+Campaign&_hsmi=40095330
> 
> @ZEROPILOT Ed- don't these little guys live near you?


Yes.
There are little temporary fences erected near borrows.
They are very slim and tiny in person. 
Just like myself...................


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Interview complete. She thinks it went OK, but wasn't what she was expecting. She was told beforehand the interview would be about competencies, but the interviewer told her it was a situational interview so she had answer questions on what she would do in certain situations.
> 
> She has an interview with someone else Tuesday, so at worst this one is practice!




best of luck joes sister! i know you will rock it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yeah I'm pretty busy.


i'm not.
Did four hours this morning, but now i'm deciding what to do.


----------



## johnandjade

looking like chores on hold till tomorrow, jades had a friday the 13th


----------



## ZEROPILOT

westheturtlelover said:


> Ok well its freaking me out cause my sliders are now in a bin with a blanket ontop and a space heater about 5 feet away and theres no possible way that can be alright for them.. and my boxies are sitting under a blanket with me but theyre freaking out and hiding in their shells im in quite a predicament


The blanket will help to keep out the draft, but placing a blanket over the tortoises them selves will have no other effect since they are cold blooded.
If there is a space heater nearby, i'd leave the blanket off for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Interview complete. She thinks it went OK, but wasn't what she was expecting. She was told beforehand the interview would be about competencies, but the interviewer told her it was a situational interview so she had answer questions on what she would do in certain situations.
> 
> She has an interview with someone else Tuesday, so at worst this one is practice!


Well, i'll keep wifey's fingers crossed for her.
And mine, of course. 
Wish her luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> There are little temporary fences erected near borrows.
> They are very slim and tiny in person.
> Just like myself...................


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> looking like chores on hold till tomorrow, jades had a friday the 13th


Oh, goodness! 
Send her our love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The blanket will help to keep out the draft, but placing a blanket over the tortoises them selves will have no other effect since they are cold blooded.
> If there is a space heater nearby, i'd leave the blanket off for now.


I think people have suggested blankets over the tubs the tortoises are in, to keep in the heat.


----------



## Bee62

*Oh my god, a piano player !*
*These guys are the most worst !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Oh my god, a piano player !*
> *These guys are the most worst !*


I thought he'd gone! 
Go away pest!


----------



## johnandjade

smeggin meerkats!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> smeggin meerkats!!


Ho de ho! 
Somebody's been stealing Cold Dark Room Posts! 
That'll be the meerkats, too. 
or maybe the moderators. 
Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmacusa3

Kind of what I was thinking


----------



## cmacusa3

Guess we better be good....lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> Guess we better be good....lol


I'm always, good. 
It's Ed that's naughty.


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm always, good.
> It's Ed that's naughty.


I agree and he never answered my question about how the R"ED"Foot eggs are coming along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> I agree and he never answered my question about how the R"ED"Foot eggs are coming along.


Bad Ed! 
i think the eggs aren't coming along but we'll ask.
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho de ho!
> Somebody's been stealing Cold Dark Room Posts!
> That'll be the meerkats, too.
> or maybe the moderators.
> Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




what's been half inched?


----------



## johnandjade

watching friday the 13th part 1


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> *Oh my god, a piano player !*
> *These guys are the most worst !*



...but he makes up for it with enthusiasm!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> smeggin meerkats!!


Hey, now!!! 
They speak very highly of you!


----------



## johnandjade

jades called in dinner, im answering door like this


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hey, now!!!
> They speak very highly of you!




its a bluff, they are trying to lower you inya fales sence of security!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what's been half inched?


All the posts regarding the power cut. 
And the new member himself has been forcefully removed from the Cold Dark Room and installed in his own thread.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All the posts regarding the power cut.
> And the new member himself has been forcefully removed from the Cold Dark Room and installed in his own thread.


Yes. I said I was going to ask the mods to do it so he could get more help. Nothing sinister


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, now!!!
> They speak very highly of you!


Oh, no, they don't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades called in dinner, im answering door like this
> View attachment 197111


You'll need more than just a mask for protection.
Still, it prevents a nose biffing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes. I said I was going to ask the mods to do it so he could get more help. Nothing sinister


I'm only kidding.
I know. 
He already had another thread in the right section. 
And a lot of the time you'll get faster and more responses in the Cold Dark Room than anywhere else.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> smeggin meerkats!!


You just say that because he's playing a Barry Manilow medley...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no, they don't!


I'm afraid they don't speak well of you, Adam- I think they've been hanging out with the camels...
But they think John looks a bit like them, so they look upon him with favor!


----------



## Bee62

> And a lot of the time you'll get faster and more responses in the Cold Dark Room than anywhere else.



That`s right. Someone is always "on" here, and we all have much knowledge about our torts.

@Tidgys Dad
By the way: For my greek tortoises I rarely take butter for their shells. And they never, never had any bad shells. ( This for you, Adam. In the other thread about using coconut oil for tortoise shells. I`m answering here cause it is to much OT in the other thread. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm afraid they don't speak well of you, Adam- I think they've been hanging out with the camels...
> But they think John looks a bit like them, so they look upon him with favor!


Fair enough. 
I suppose i look like a camel, then.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All the posts regarding the power cut.
> And the new member himself has been forcefully removed from the Cold Dark Room and installed in his own thread.



tag and lure back  

it was for the good of thr torts i assume


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s right. Someone is always "on" here, and we all have much knowledge about our torts.
> 
> @Tidgys Dad
> By the way: For my greek tortoises I rarely take butter for their shells. And they never, never had any bad shells. ( This for Adam in the other thread about using coconut oil for tortoise shells. I`m answering here cause it is to much OT in the other thread. )


I also have never used anything other than water on Tidgy's shell.
But if the tortoise is particularly dry and flaky shelled a drop of coconut oil may be fine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll need more than just a mask for protection.
> Still, it prevents a nose biffing.




it got a laugh


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> You just say that because he's playing a Barry Manilow medley...




if it was billy joel...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tag and lure back
> 
> it was for the good of thr torts i assume


I think i'll leave it.
Though he/she would be most welcome, of course.
And yes, it was for the good of the torts.
i'm only messing about.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I'm afraid they don't speak well of you, Adam- I think they've been hanging out with the camels...
> But they think John looks a bit like them, so they look upon him with favor!




i do have meerkat in my DNA


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think i'll leave it.
> Though he/she would be most welcome, of course.
> And yes, it was for the good of the torts.
> i'm only messing about.




hi 5 !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do have meerkat in my DNA


I have cheese DNA.


----------



## Bee62

> [/QUI have cheese DNA.OTE]
> 
> 
> 
> In a previous life I bet you were a mouse !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Eeeeeeeeeeeekkkk!
Eek!


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


He's eating my cheese! 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


And another one! 
Stop it!


----------



## Bee62

The little mices need not much cheese, Adam. You will even miss some crumbs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The little mices need not much cheese, Adam. You will even miss some crumbs.


Yup!


----------



## Bee62

Time out for a while. I`m late in feeding my cats. And close the barn of my chicken. 
Hope not see you later again .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or feed the chickens and lock the cats in the barn.
Speak later.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> An old photo of Elsa from 2 years ago- but hubby took it with his "real" camera and had her properly lighted!
> She really is beautiful!  Jacques gets more attention because she lives in an aquarium here inside our home 24/7 and Elsa lives outside about 9 months of the year. But she's a sweetie!!!
> 
> View attachment 197100


Ooh, Elsa has a studio-quality portrait!!! Well, she deserves it. A true beauty. My Elsa would be jealous


----------



## johnandjade

jades snoozing, i want to watch more dwarf but we will be watching all from start so can't start without her. i'm thinking some rab c


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Ooh, Elsa has a studio-quality portrait!!! Well, she deserves it. A true beauty. My Elsa would be jealous




she is a little stunner isn't she! 

good evenooning lena


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Interview complete. She thinks it went OK, but wasn't what she was expecting. She was told beforehand the interview would be about competencies, but the interviewer told her it was a situational interview so she had answer questions on what she would do in certain situations.
> 
> She has an interview with someone else Tuesday, so at worst this one is practice!


I'll keep my fingers crossed for Joe's Sister until Tuesday. Can't imagine it'll be comfortable, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades snoozing, i want to watch more dwarf but we will be watching all from start so can't start without her. i'm thinking some rab c


Doctor Who here.
Just for a change.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who here.
> Just for a change.




friday 13th done, im going for the 2nd.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Time out for a while. I`m late in feeding my cats. And close the barn of my chicken.
> Hope not see you later again .....





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or feed the chickens and lock the cats in the barn.
> Speak later.


Or feed the chickens to the cats. Less work for tomorrow night


----------



## johnandjade

...friday the 14th


----------



## johnandjade

about to wake jade up with the mask on


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> jades snoozing, i want to watch more dwarf but we will be watching all from start so can't start without her. i'm thinking some rab c





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who here.
> Just for a change.


Watched American History X. Off to read my book about Scandinavians and then to bed. Спокойной ночи всем!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Watched American History X. Off to read my book about Scandinavians and off to bed. Спокойной ночи всем!




brilliant film, i actually cried first i watched it. i have been told i look like danny :/


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> brilliant film, i actually cried first i watched it. i have been told i look like danny :/


I thought you do! A very powerful film.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I thought you do! A very powerful film.




indeed it is! 12 years a slave is also hard hitting


----------



## johnandjade

woke jade up with the mask on 2'' from her face, she woke and laughed!?!  

i shall have to try harder


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> about to wake jade up with the mask on


ooooohhh...bad idea, John, BAAAADDD idea!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> woke jade up with the mask on 2'' from her face, she woke and laughed!?!
> 
> i shall have to try harder


Either she has nerves of steel or she's gotten used to your ways!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> ooooohhh...bad idea, John, BAAAADDD idea!!!!




it didn't have the desired affect. i think she has become 'battle hardened' to my evil ways


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Either she has nerves of steel or she's gotten used to your ways!!!!!



snap!!!  

how is mrs B ? anything planned for tonight?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> snap!!!
> 
> how is mrs B ? anything planned for tonight?


Just fine, thanks, John! 
Tonight will be more decluttering of the front room that hubby wants to use for meetings with clients.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Just fine, thanks, John!
> Tonight will be more decluttering of the front room that hubby wants to use for meetings with clients.




productive is good. 

i started playing with the camera jade got me for my birthday the other night, i still managed better shots on my phone?!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Or feed the chickens to the cats. Less work for tomorrow night



Good idea, but who will lay the eggs tomorrow ? My cats won`t... The eggs cats lay are very unappatizing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or feed the chickens to the cats. Less work for tomorrow night


Great idea! 
Why didn't I think of that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> about to wake jade up with the mask on


You are such a meanie !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Watched American History X. Off to read my book about Scandinavians and then to bed. Спокойной ночи всем!


Not seen that. 
Enjoy your read and laila saida .
Speak tomorrow, one hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woke jade up with the mask on 2'' from her face, she woke and laughed!?!
> 
> i shall have to try harder


Dress as a meerkat.
Or a camel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Good idea, but who will lay the eggs tomorrow ? My cats won`t... The eggs cats lay are very unappatizing...


Indeed.
Bleuch! to cat's eggs.


----------



## Bee62

cat eggs are yummy for torts....
Bleuch.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> cat eggs are yummy for torts....
> Bleuch.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hey, Sabine! 
@Bee62 
Have a look at this
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/giant-african-land-snails.147076/#post-1438388


----------



## Bee62

I had a look ! Thank you Adam. 
I do not know that there are so many threads about African Giant snails in this forum. It is very interesting !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I had a look ! Thank you Adam.
> I do not know that there are so many threads about African Giant snails in this forum. It is very interesting !


It's amazing what you can find on here!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's amazing what you can find on here!




everything apart from the door and ceiling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> everything apart from the door and ceiling


And some of the corners.


----------



## Bee62

Mayby this weekend I will get my African snails. I have two offers, so I must decide what is the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby this weekend I will get my African snails. I have two offers, so I must decide what is the best.


Go for it! And post us lots of photos !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> 
> I wish you good luck, health and sucsess !
> 
> *Happy birthday to you !*


Thank you Sabine!
Its been a busy day!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And @Lyn W
> If you peek in before work tomorrow, have a great day.
> Happy Birthday, my friend, hope you have a special one.


Thank you Adam it has been a hectic but wonderful day!
I have enjoyed every minute!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lyn,

I hope you had a wonderful day.

Sabine


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday @Lyn W
> 
> I hope you have a great day


Thank you Linda it has been a lovely day!
Lots of cake eaten!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. There's an icy view from my bedroom window this morning. Not much snow, maybe half an inch, just enough to cover, but it fell on wet ground and has frozen. Our road is a cul-de-sac and doesn't get gritted. It's looking treacherous. Our neighbour made it on to the main road safely. JoesDad is currently chipping ice off the car.


The hills around were covered with snow this morning, no frost on car. but roads icy and white everywhere when I went further north to work but it had all melted by midday. It did try to snow again tonight though - maybe I could order some for Sunday night - just enough to close the school for a few day - not a lot to ask!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful day.
> 
> Sabine


I certainly did Sabine with lots of great surprises!
How was your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Adam it has been a hectic but wonderful day!
> I have enjoyed every minute!


Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wonderful.
i'm so pleased, especially after your recent trying experiences.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wonderful.
> i'm so pleased, especially after your recent trying experiences.


Hi Adam,
Yes it has been a difficult week, I was beginning to feel as if I was losing my grip with everything that's happened,
but today more than made up for it. Had a lovely meal with family tonight and even school was enjoyable; it was a pretty quiet today with the snow and ice preventing some of the more challenging pupils from coming in, so had fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Yes it has been a difficult week, I was beginning to feel as if I was losing my grip with everything that's happened,
> but today more than made up for it. Had a lovely meal with family tonight and even school was enjoyable; it was a pretty quiet today with the snow and ice preventing some of the more challenging pupils from coming in, so had fun.


Jolly glad to hear it. 
You certainly deserve it. 
Do what i do and see if you can manage at least three days of fun!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!
> 
> good mornooning world!
> 
> happy birthday miss womblyn!!


Thank you John - hope you're not snowed in!


----------



## Lyn W

I was hoping to catch up with today's missed posts before bed but so tired I have to go and find it now.
My lovely day has caught up with me.
So I'll see you all tomorrow.
Thank you @Kristoff and @Moozillion for your kind birthday wishes and I'll speak to you all soon.
Nos Da and sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> I certainly did Sabine with lots of great surprises!
> How was your day?



My day was not so good. My boyfriend is sick.
Stomach and intestinal flu. All is difficult because he is an disabled man. Not so easy...
For me it is a very black Friday.... and for him too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was hoping to catch up with today's missed posts before bed but so tired I have to go and find it now.
> My lovely day has caught up with me.
> So I'll see you all tomorrow.
> Thank you @Kristoff and @Moozillion for your kind birthday wishes and I'll speak to you all soon.
> Nos Da and sleep well.


Nos da ,Lyn. 
I hope tomorrow is as good to you as today has been. 
You have another birthday thread under the first one , too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lyn W said
> 
> 
> My day was not so good. My boyfriend is sick.
> Stomach and intestinal flu. All is difficult because he is an disabled man. Not so easy...
> For me it is a very black Friday.... and for him too.


Sorry to hear this, Sabine.
Send him our love and I hope he feels better in the morning.


----------



## Bee62

He says "Thank you" to you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He says "Thank you" to you Adam.



He's up late. 
Send him to bed for some rest, poor chap.


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday to you Lyn!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday to you Lyn!!!


Hello, and goodbye, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Because i'm off to count meerkats.
Night night Roommates.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> He's up late.
> Send him to bed for some rest, poor chap.



He is in bed. The whole day long. 
But I have luck. We have a helper. A personal assistent for him.
I am his personal assistent too, but I am off duty this days. Alone with a disabled sick man is a torture.


----------



## Bee62

Night Adam. Count sheeps. They are more handsome and tamer than meerkats.
For me there is no sign that the night and bedtime can begin....
Nos da...


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> He is in bed. The whole day long.
> But I have luck. We have a helper. A personal assistent for him.
> I am his personal assistent too, but I am off duty this days. Alone with a disabled sick man is a torture.




I totally get it!! Mine is such a baby too!! The whining is killing me!!
My son has a fever of 102 and he's a piece of cake!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Lyn W said
> 
> 
> My day was not so good. My boyfriend is sick.
> Stomach and intestinal flu. All is difficult because he is an disabled man. Not so easy...
> For me it is a very black Friday.... and for him too.


So sorry to hear this.  I hope he feels better soon, for BOTH of you!


----------



## Kristoff

From Twitter (Flightradar24):

️ Finnair flight 666, at 13 o'clock on Friday the 13th with a 13 year old aircraft, has landed safely in HEL

Happy Saturday the 14th! 

And Happy old New Year!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> From Twitter (Flightradar24):
> 
> ️ Finnair flight 666, at 13 o'clock on Friday the 13th with a 13 year old aircraft, has landed safely in HEL
> 
> Happy Saturday the 14th!
> 
> And Happy old New Year!


Good morning Lena. Happy old new year to you too. 

@Bee62 Sabine I'm sorry to hear about your boyfriend 's sickness. I hope he recovers quickly and that you avoid the germs. 

Good morning all. Another frosty start to the day here. I'm up bright and early to see daughter off to a Small Mammal course. She doesn't really need me to see her off, but it's nice to keep her company... and I sorted her packed lunch and a flask of hot soup. She's going to be outdoors so sustenance is essential. 

The course is the first step towards her getting a licence to handle dormice. She has lots of field experience with Canadian small mammals, but not much in the UK so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> He is in bed. The whole day long.
> But I have luck. We have a helper. A personal assistent for him.
> I am his personal assistent too, but I am off duty this days. Alone with a disabled sick man is a torture.


It must be very difficult for you both. 
Though it is good to have a helper, too. 
Hope you got some nice sleepy in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> From Twitter (Flightradar24):
> 
> ️ Finnair flight 666, at 13 o'clock on Friday the 13th with a 13 year old aircraft, has landed safely in HEL
> 
> Happy Saturday the 14th!
> 
> And Happy old New Year!


Golly! 
Morning, Lena. 
And happy old New Year to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Happy old new year to you too.
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine I'm sorry to hear about your boyfriend 's sickness. I hope he recovers quickly and that you avoid the germs.
> 
> Good morning all. Another frosty start to the day here. I'm up bright and early to see daughter off to a Small Mammal course. She doesn't really need me to see her off, but it's nice to keep her company... and I sorted her packed lunch and a flask of hot soup. She's going to be outdoors so sustenance is essential.
> 
> The course is the first step towards her getting a licence to handle dormice. She has lots of field experience with Canadian small mammals, but not much in the UK so far.


Good morning, Linda. 
Dormice are so amazing. But they'll all be hibernating won't they ? For several months yet. 
Perhaps they're actually baby meerkats in disguise. 
I think the Victorians used to eat dormice. Would save on the packed lunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very, very quiet in here this morning.
I have a lesson in a few minutes (again).  so will see some of you later, I hope. 
Happy old New Year!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very quiet in here this morning.
> I have a lesson in a few minutes (again).  so will see some of you later, I hope.
> Happy old New Year!


Good morning, Adam! I'm here, relaxing in the corner with my coffee+cognac. Can ask the one-legged pirate to fix you one as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam! I'm here, relaxing in the corner with my coffee+cognac. Can ask the one-legged pirate to fix you one as well


I've got mine thanks.(sans the cognac, don't when I'm teaching). 
The student is late.
Hooooooorrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooooooorrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good morning my Good Man. And might you be, if I may ask?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning my Good Man. And HOW might you be, if I may ask?


----------



## Kristoff

Help! I looked out of the window and I'm seeing double!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Good morning my Good Man. And might you be, if I may ask?


You may. 
I'm very well thank you, Ken.
Just finished my teaching for the day, so quality time with Tidgy, now
(wifey still abed) . 
And how are you, sir ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Help! I looked out of the window and I'm seeing double!
> View attachment 197182


It was the cognac. 
Very pretty they are , too.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heyo Adam, how are you today?


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam, how are you today?


Good morning Owen. How are things with you?


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Owen. How are things with you?


Owen?  It's Austin actually! Haha. I'm doing well and you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam, how are you today?


Great thanks, Austin.
All's well here, Tidgy's just eaten about 6 kilos of turnip greens. 
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Owen. How are things with you?


?
Where did that come from ?
Welsh influence.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Owen?  It's Austin actually! Haha. I'm doing well and you?


Apologies. I shouldn't try to multi task on two forums. I do know :redface:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Apologies. I shouldn't try to multi task on two forums. I do know :redface:


I always say it would be much easier if everyone were called Adam.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning lovies or shall I say Adams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies or shall I say Adams


Adams is good. 
Or lovely Adams. 
Good morning, Noel.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all . work done and back home, lazy day ahead now i think. hope everyone is well and has a great weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all . work done and back home, lazy day ahead now i think. hope everyone is well and has a great weekend


Good afternoon, John.
Enjoy your weekend, too.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Apologies. I shouldn't try to multi task on two forums. I do know :redface:


Its fine!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

So I swore the peat moss and the sphagnum moss would keep the mold in the hatchlings enclosure away but it's managing to grow. Any tips on getting rid of this stuff? 
At least I think it's mold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So I swore the peat moss and the sphagnum moss would keep the mold in the hatchlings enclosure away but it's managing to grow. Any tips on getting rid of this stuff?
> At least I think it's mold.
> View attachment 197191


Yep, looks like mold to me. 
i'd just throw out the moldy bits, though i believe vinegar can help.
Have a look at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/mold.64027/


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, looks like mold to me.
> i'd just throw out the moldy bits, though i believe vinegar can help.
> Have a look at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/mold.64027/


Thank you Adam for your help! Seemed to be growing in my plant pot too and I just scoopers the dirt with mold or scrambled the dirt to see what happens. In the enclosure I scooped the dirt and threw it away. I think it was when I was germinating seeds inside the pot and enclosure that made this stuff start growing.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I'm all excited. It looks I'll be getting my new car next Friday 

Now to find out exactly how much the insurance will cost me on this bigger beastie... at least I'll only have one of my offspring on the policy this time which should help.


----------



## Killerrookie

I think Putin my year old Sulcata got a respiratory infection... I have no clue how the temps at night are at 85-90 F


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you Adam for your help! Seemed to be growing in my plant pot too and I just scoopers the dirt with mold or scrambled the dirt to see what happens. In the enclosure I scooped the dirt and threw it away. I think it was when I was germinating seeds inside the pot and enclosure that made this stuff start growing.


Possibly, but the spores can be anywhere. It's very hard to eradicate completely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I'm all excited. It looks I'll be getting my new car next Friday
> 
> Now to find out exactly how much the insurance will cost me on this bigger beastie... at least I'll only have one of my offspring on the policy this time which should help.


Tremendous news. 
Let's hope the insurance isn't too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I think Putin my year old Sulcata got a respiratory infection... I have no clue how the temps at night are at 85-90 F


Oh, no! 
What symptoms has he got ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> What symptoms has he got ?


Just breathing a little hard and I see discharge from his mouth. Eyes are clear as day and active like a dog chasing a ball. Funny thing is he stop the heavy breathing and discharge after getting out from a bath?


----------



## Killerrookie

He seems to breath more heavily when I pick him up but when I put him down he stops and becomes normal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> He seems to breath more heavily when I pick him up but when I put him down he stops and becomes normal.


May just be frightened of something. 
But if in doubt, i'd pay a visit to the vet.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> May just be frightened of something.
> But if in doubt, i'd pay a visit to the vet.


I'll observe him for the day and if I see anything alarming and he does it more then I'll take him to the Vet. I want it as a last resort this time.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always say it would be much easier if everyone were called Adam.


If memory serves, I believe the American boxer, George Forman, named all 5 of his sons George, just gave them different middle names.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'll observe him for the day and if I see anything alarming and he does it more then I'll take him to the Vet. I want it as a last resort this time.


Hopefully, he'll be okay in the morning. 
Best wishes heading his way, poor mite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If memory serves, I believe the American boxer, George Forman, named all 5 of his sons George, just gave them different middle names.


Fair play! 
Did he have any daughters ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, he'll be okay in the morning.
> Best wishes heading his way, poor mite.


Yeah I just don't want the guy to go through a respiratory infection. It's a pain to get rid of and the vet bills aren't cheap! Done this before with my sensitive leopard Speckals. 
Thank you Adam for the wishes.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> He seems to breath more heavily when I pick him up but when I put him down he stops and becomes normal.


If he's normally active and the discharge is only in the soak, I doubt he has a URI. 

When Joe had one he wouldn't eat, was completely inactive and the discharge was constant. 

They do sometimes get discharge in/after the soak as their nose and mouth are connected up different to ours. Drinking means water goes up the nose as well as in the mouth - some put their heads right under when they drink. 

Keep an eye on him. Make sure it's 95-100F under the basking lamp and don't panic yet.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> If he's normally active and the discharge is only in the soak, I doubt he has a URI.
> 
> When Joe had one he wouldn't eat, was completely inactive and the discharge was constant.
> 
> They do sometimes get discharge in/after the soak as their nose and mouth are connected up different to ours. Drinking means water goes up the nose as well as in the mouth - some put their heads right under when they drink.
> 
> Keep an eye on him. Make sure it's 95-100F under the basking lamp and don't panic yet.


I'm not panicking at all. I kinda figured it wasn't because I've experienced it before but wanted everyone else's thoughts before ruling it out. It's better safe than sorry. What scared me was the heavy breathing you could hear from the guy.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair play!
> Did he have any daughters ?


Don't know. But if he did, then I'd wager...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I'm all excited. It looks I'll be getting my new car next Friday
> 
> Now to find out exactly how much the insurance will cost me on this bigger beastie... at least I'll only have one of my offspring on the policy this time which should help.




i can send you a paint and fabric sealent if you want, the dealership charges around £300 for it... you can get it free


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair play!
> Did he have any daughters ?


Oh, God- It's worse than I thought!!!!!!! 
He had 10 children: 

1. Natalie Foreman
2. Michi Foreman
3. Leona Foreman
4. Freeda George Foreman
5. George Edward Foreman Jr
6. George Edward Foreman III
7. George Edward Foreman IV
8. George Edward Foreman V
9. George Edward Foreman VI 
10. Georgetta Foreman


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Don't know. But if he did, then I'd wager...


Yup!
Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, God- It's worse than I thought!!!!!!!
> He had 10 children:
> 
> 1. Natalie Foreman
> 2. Michi Foreman
> 3. Leona Foreman
> 4. Freeda George Foreman
> 5. George Edward Foreman Jr
> 6. George Edward Foreman III
> 7. George Edward Foreman IV
> 8. George Edward Foreman V
> 9. George Edward Foreman VI
> 10. Georgetta Foreman


Goodness. 
I was expecting a Georgina, to be honest, but Georgetta is close enough. 
I know I joke about it, but this must have been enormously confusing.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> I was expecting a Georgina, to be honest, but Georgetta is close enough.
> I know I joke about it, but this must have been enormously confusing.


I feel somewhat sorry for the kids. Dad's ego was so big he was not interested in seeing them as separate and unique individuals: just reflections of him.  But that's just the therapist in me talking!  
I'm sure the family HAD to have nicknames for each of them.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> I was expecting a Georgina, to be honest, but Georgetta is close enough.
> I know I joke about it, but this must have been enormously confusing.


I'm suddenly very grateful that my father was not THAT egotistical: I would NOT have liked to be named Bert!  Not even "Beatrice Bertram!" (shudders!!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I feel somewhat sorry for the kids. Dad's ego was so big he was not interested in seeing them as separate and unique individuals: just reflections of him.  But that's just the therapist in me talking!
> I'm sure the family HAD to have nicknames for each of them.


They must have. 
Even the middle names are the same for goodness sake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm suddenly very grateful that my father was not THAT egotistical: I would NOT have liked to be named Bert!


Ha de ha.! 
My dad was Harry (not Harold, just Harry), which I wouldn't have minded too much, but i prefer Adam, of course. 
His middle name was Wilkinson, no thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, after a slight interlude while forum problems were resolved, it seems it's all back to normal.
Hello, Roommates, we're back!


----------



## Moozillion

YAY!!! We're back! 
Just in time to say good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAY!!! We're back!
> Just in time to say good night!


Indeed, i'm having an early night.
Just off to bed myself. 
Night night, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm so tired after four days work .
Luckily I've got three days off now. 
Hurrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nighty night, Roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with. 

Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


----------



## JoesMum

However posts from the iOS app are taking longer than they should


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Didn't even realize the Forum was down. I always blame my connection first. 
Happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

I have a piece of beef brisket slow cooking in the oven. It's delicious, but needs at least 4 hours and that's 4 hours plus of nice smells tempting you to snack on other stuff!

It's simple and yummy to do - 
Chop an onion and put it in a casserole
(Optional add a couple of crushed garlic cloves)
Put the brisket joint on top
Tip in a can of chopped tomatoes 400g (14oz?) and 3-4 tablespoons of tomato puree (about one third of a tube  )
Add water so it comes just over half way up the meat. 
Put a sheet of foil on top of the casserole before you put on the lid then scrunch the foil so the edges are sealed as much as possible 
Pop it in a medium-low oven -150C (300F) fan 170C (340F) and leave it for 4-6 hours ish. I guess you could do it in a slow cooker too. 

It is almost nicer served cold than hot though we don't often have leftovers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tonight I watched, "The Secret Lives of Pets". Lots of fun. I've no kids here, just us adults, and we all enjoyed it. Rent it, get a bottle, and enjoy. You choose which to enjoy. LOL.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight I watched, "The Secret Lives of Pets". Lots of fun. I've no kids here, just us adults, and we all enjoyed it. Rent it, get a bottle, and enjoy. You choose which to enjoy. LOL.


Daughter and I went to the cinema to see it last year. It was a good giggle


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Daughter and I went to the cinema to see it last year. It was a good giggle


I know, right?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Lyn W said
> 
> 
> My day was not so good. My boyfriend is sick.
> Stomach and intestinal flu. All is difficult because he is an disabled man. Not so easy...
> For me it is a very black Friday.... and for him too.


So sorry to hear that Sabine, that bug has affected several of our staff this week.
I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday to you Lyn!!!


Thanks you Kathy
It has been a great birthday weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Oh, God- It's worse than I thought!!!!!!!
> He had 10 children:
> 
> 1. Natalie Foreman
> 2. Michi Foreman
> 3. Leona Foreman
> 4. Freeda George Foreman
> 5. George Edward Foreman Jr
> 6. George Edward Foreman III
> 7. George Edward Foreman IV
> 8. George Edward Foreman V
> 9. George Edward Foreman VI
> 10. Georgetta Foreman


If memory serves me right, Adam has always said that if he had any children he would call them all Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always say it would be much easier if everyone were called Adam.


Snappish - just read this - so I was right.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> He seems to breath more heavily when I pick him up but when I put him down he stops and becomes normal.


Could he just be a little stressed by being picked up?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I have a piece of beef brisket slow cooking in the oven. It's delicious, but needs at least 4 hours and that's 4 hours plus of nice smells tempting you to snack on other stuff!
> 
> It's simple and yummy to do -
> Chop an onion and put it in a casserole
> (Optional add a couple of crushed garlic cloves)
> Put the brisket joint on top
> Tip in a can of chopped tomatoes 400g (14oz?) and 3-4 tablespoons of tomato puree (about one third of a tube  )
> Add water so it comes just over half way up the meat.
> Put a sheet of foil on top of the casserole before you put on the lid then scrunch the foil so the edges are sealed as much as possible
> Pop it in a medium-low oven -150C (300F) fan 170C (340F) and leave it for 4-6 hours ish. I guess you could do it in a slow cooker too.
> 
> It is almost nicer served cold than hot though we don't often have leftovers


YUM!!!! So when shall we come over? I can bring a nice red wine!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I have a piece of beef brisket slow cooking in the oven. It's delicious, but needs at least 4 hours and that's 4 hours plus of nice smells tempting you to snack on other stuff!
> 
> It's simple and yummy to do -
> Chop an onion and put it in a casserole
> (Optional add a couple of crushed garlic cloves)
> Put the brisket joint on top
> Tip in a can of chopped tomatoes 400g (14oz?) and 3-4 tablespoons of tomato puree (about one third of a tube  )
> Add water so it comes just over half way up the meat.
> Put a sheet of foil on top of the casserole before you put on the lid then scrunch the foil so the edges are sealed as much as possible
> Pop it in a medium-low oven -150C (300F) fan 170C (340F) and leave it for 4-6 hours ish. I guess you could do it in a slow cooker too.
> 
> It is almost nicer served cold than hot though we don't often have leftovers


YUM!!!! So when shall we come over? I can bring a nice red wine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning all from a soggy, rainy Kent. All the snow has disappeared overnight.


Good morning soggy, rainy Kent! 
And Linda.
The spanner wasn't big enough.
It's a bit slow and photos are not uploading. 
Meerkats in the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew Josh found a bigger spanner to clobber the Meerkats with.
> 
> Good morning, Roommates, I didn't get up til Midday!
> Tidgy glaring at me, "Where's my breakfast ?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Didn't even realize the Forum was down. I always blame my connection first.
> Happy Sunday, everyone!


Happy Sunday, Lena.
I seem to have managed to break all records in the multiple post department.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats in the works.


10 doubles? Those are some procreating meerkats, right? Shucks, now I'm wanting a sandwich…again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats in the works.


10 doubles? Those are some procreating meerkats, right? Shucks, now I'm wanting a sandwich…again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats in the works.


10 doubles? Those are some procreating meerkats, right? Shucks, now I'm wanting a sandwich…again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats in the works.


10 doubles? Those are some procreating meerkats, right? Shucks, now I'm wanting a sandwich…again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Didn't even realize the Forum was down. I always blame my connection first.
> Happy Sunday, everyone!


Happy Sunday, Lena. 
I can't get it to work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats in the works.


10 doubles? Those are some procreating meerkats, right? Shucks, now I'm wanting a sandwich…again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats in the works.


10 doubles? Those are some procreating meerkats, right? Shucks, now I'm wanting a sandwich…again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have a piece of beef brisket slow cooking in the oven. It's delicious, but needs at least 4 hours and that's 4 hours plus of nice smells tempting you to snack on other stuff!
> 
> It's simple and yummy to do -
> Chop an onion and put it in a casserole
> (Optional add a couple of crushed garlic cloves)
> Put the brisket joint on top
> Tip in a can of chopped tomatoes 400g (14oz?) and 3-4 tablespoons of tomato puree (about one third of a tube  )
> Add water so it comes just over half way up the meat.
> Put a sheet of foil on top of the casserole before you put on the lid then scrunch the foil so the edges are sealed as much as possible
> Pop it in a medium-low oven -150C (300F) fan 170C (340F) and leave it for 4-6 hours ish. I guess you could do it in a slow cooker too.
> 
> It is almost nicer served cold than hot though we don't often have leftovers


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love brisket! 
An traditional Sunday lunches in general.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have a piece of beef brisket slow cooking in the oven. It's delicious, but needs at least 4 hours and that's 4 hours plus of nice smells tempting you to snack on other stuff!
> 
> It's simple and yummy to do -
> Chop an onion and put it in a casserole
> (Optional add a couple of crushed garlic cloves)
> Put the brisket joint on top
> Tip in a can of chopped tomatoes 400g (14oz?) and 3-4 tablespoons of tomato puree (about one third of a tube  )
> Add water so it comes just over half way up the meat.
> Put a sheet of foil on top of the casserole before you put on the lid then scrunch the foil so the edges are sealed as much as possible
> Pop it in a medium-low oven -150C (300F) fan 170C (340F) and leave it for 4-6 hours ish. I guess you could do it in a slow cooker too.
> 
> It is almost nicer served cold than hot though we don't often have leftovers


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love brisket.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I can't play the game like this.
It's ridiculous. 
Will pop back this evening and see if there's been an improvement. 
I can't welcome new members or help people, they can't post photos of their problems, torts or cheese. 
See you later, people.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Sunday, Lena.
> I seem to have managed to break all records in the multiple post department.


Yes! I am quite impressed!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tonight I watched, "The Secret Lives of Pets". Lots of fun. I've no kids here, just us adults, and we all enjoyed it. Rent it, get a bottle, and enjoy. You choose which to enjoy. LOL.


Good morning, Ken. 
I will take your advice and give it a go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Could he just be a little stressed by being picked up?


That's what I thought.
Good afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YUM!!!! So when shall we come over? I can bring a nice red wine!


Good morning, Bea! 
Think I've got the hang of this posting, it just takes forever. 
You're welcome to come here with your nice red.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 10 doubles? Those are some procreating meerkats, right? Shucks, now I'm wanting a sandwich…again.


Meerkat sandwiches would be good! 
Golly.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, i have slept way to much!!


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, i have slept way to much!!


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, i have slept way to much!!


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, i have slept way to much!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, i have slept way to much!!


Good afternoon, John.
I did, too.
Our systems obviously needed it. 
As does the TFO one, I think. 
I'll see you later this evening, I can't do this like this.


----------



## Kristoff

Missed you, folks!


----------



## Momof4

That was horrible!! I felt so lost without you all!!!

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Missed you, folks!


Missed you, too! 
I've managed to get a shed load of work done, though! 
Hoooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We're back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That was horrible!! I felt so lost without you all!!!
> 
> Welcome back!!!


Likewise, Kathy! 
Hopefully, that's fixed for a bit. 
So happy to talk to you, again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Craig! 
Gosh, that was scary.
@cmac3


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Craig!
> Gosh, that was scary.
> @cmac3


I wasn't sure what was going on, I sure did get a lot of work done the last couple of days though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> I wasn't sure what was going on, I sure did get a lot of work done the last couple of days though.


SNAP! 
Exactly what I just posted. 
Still, we're back to help those we can.


----------



## Kristoff

Belatedly joining the SNAP moment: I also got a lot done. But I'm so relieved we're back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Belatedly joining the SNAP moment: I also got a lot done. But I'm so relieved we're back.


Yep.
Tidgy and I have been doing a lot of weeping and wailing these last couple of days.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> That was horrible!! I felt so lost without you all!!!
> 
> Welcome back!!!


Hi Kathy! I feel like hugging everyone in the CDR right now!


----------



## wellington

Everyone make it through? That one was a ruff one. Wayyyyy tooooo longggggg


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Tidgy and I have been doing a lot of weeping and wailing these last couple of days.


Me too! And now I'm thinking those cats under my windows must have been showing me their solidarity. I shouldn't have been so annoyed with them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Everyone make it through? That one was a ruff one. Wayyyyy tooooo longggggg


Hi, Barbara! 
Glad to be back.
Glad you're back.
Still some to come back yet, sure they'll drift back over the next day or two 
Far too long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Me too! And now I'm thinking those cats under my windows must have been showing me their solidarity. I shouldn't have been so annoyed with them.


You'll have to apologise.


----------



## wellington

Everyone be prepared. If you didn't read Josh's thread, there is more upgrading needing to be done. There may be more down time


----------



## Kristoff

wellington said:


> Everyone be prepared. If you didn't read Josh's thread, there is more upgrading needing to be done. There may be more down time


It's good to be back, as long as it lasts. 
Off to bed now. Hope to not-see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Everyone be prepared. If you didn't read Josh's thread, there is more upgrading needing to be done. There may be more down time


Yeah, we're short on disc space, apparently. 
It might help if we delete some of our old PMs ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It's good to be back, as long as it lasts.
> Off to bed now. Hope to not-see everyone tomorrow!


It's so nice to see someone post that! 
Nos da (and it's so nice to type that) .
Sleep well, hopefully not see you, too.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Hi Kathy! I feel like hugging everyone in the CDR right now!




Me too!! It was really strange!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, we're short on disc space, apparently.
> It might help if we delete some of our old PMs ?


Apparently not.
Josh says we're going to have lots more space soon, so it's not necessary. 
Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all! I too am relieved not to see everyone properly. 

As it turns out you wouldn't have seen me anyway. We got the call from the school inspectors yesterday and they were in today. Thankfully they decided we didn't need a second day (this is good news although I cannot disclose the result until it's published) 

I had to go through a lengthy interrogation, which felt somewhat like being aged 7 and being summoned to see the principal for some misdemeanour, but apparently I did good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all! I too am relieved not to see everyone properly.
> 
> As it turns out you wouldn't have seen me anyway. We got the call from the school inspectors yesterday and they were in today. Thankfully they decided we didn't need a second day (this is good news although I cannot disclose the result until it's published)
> 
> I had to go through a lengthy interrogation, which felt somewhat like being aged 7 and being summoned to see the principal for some misdemeanour, but apparently I did good


Glad that you got through it unscathed. 
I like acting aged 7 sometimes.
Nice to have you back here. 
Missed you.


----------



## wellington

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all! I too am relieved not to see everyone properly.
> 
> As it turns out you wouldn't have seen me anyway. We got the call from the school inspectors yesterday and they were in today. Thankfully they decided we didn't need a second day (this is good news although I cannot disclose the result until it's published)
> 
> I had to go through a lengthy interrogation, which felt somewhat like being aged 7 and being summoned to see the principal for some misdemeanour, but apparently I did good


See, now feeling like I was seeing a principle would had made me pee my pants. The only time I seen one, was in elementary school and would go tell the principle I had to go home and take care of my dad. Amazing he always let me call. 
Whatever it was you had to do hope the results are what you want.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, we're short on disc space, apparently.
> It might help if we delete some of our old PMs ?


I wonder if we did delete them if it would help in the future?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> See, now feeling like I was seeing a principle would had made me pee my pants. The only time I seen one, was in elementary school and would go tell the principle I had to go home and take care of my dad. Amazing he always let me call.
> Whatever it was you had to do hope the results are what you want.


I used to see the headmaster too often at school.
Was forever being caned, spanked and hit with a ruler.
Then, later in my schooldays, detention. 
Which I liked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> I wonder if we did delete them if it would help in the future?


I asked and Josh said not to worry, there'll soon be lots of space. 
But i don't suppose it would do any harm.
My PMs could do with a clear out.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I asked and Josh said not to worry, there'll soon be lots of space.
> But i don't suppose it would do any harm.
> My PMs could do with a clear out.


Mine too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What I have done, everyone is to create the Chilly Dim Chamber over at our sister Geckotalk.com Forum. 
It's the same lay out as TFO but the CDR II can be found under Other Pet Talk, at the bottom of the page. 
We can meet there if this happens again which seems inevitable.  
Bea has already visited, maybe is still having problems logging in here ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello !
A long wibble in the corner is over. 
TFO is back ! Hurra ! 
And I am too. ( back and lucky )

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello !
> A long wibble in the corner is over.
> TFO is back ! Hurra !
> And I am too. ( back and lucky )
> 
> Sabine


Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And welcome back, Sabine.
Is your chap over his cold ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What I have done, everyone is to create the Chilly Dim Chamber over at our sister Geckotalk.com Forum.
> It's the same lay out as TFO but the CDR II can be found under Other Pet Talk, at the bottom of the page.
> We can meet there if this happens again which seems inevitable.
> Bea has already visited, maybe is still having problems logging in here ?


Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
No, I wasn't having trouble logging in here, but I had been trying to login every 2 minutes for most of the weekend and told myself to quit before it drove me crazy!  
I'm SOOOO glad we're back online!!! This down time made it really clear to me how much I enjoy the people on this forum!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> No, I wasn't having trouble logging in here, but I had been trying to login every 2 minutes for most of the weekend and told myself to quit before it drove me crazy!
> I'm SOOOO glad we're back online!!! This down time made it really clear to me how much I enjoy the people on this forum!!!


I agree ! My wife thought I was sick cause I have been on my phone every 2 min. On the TFO ! I'm just happy you all are back with me !thank you Josh !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> No, I wasn't having trouble logging in here, but I had been trying to login every 2 minutes for most of the weekend and told myself to quit before it drove me crazy!
> I'm SOOOO glad we're back online!!! This down time made it really clear to me how much I enjoy the people on this forum!!!


Absolutely. 
Welcome back, Bea. 
And thanks for visiting the Chilly Dim Chamber. 
Did you see Cameron popped in too. 
He was already a member.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I agree ! My wife thought I was sick cause I have been on my phone every 2 min. On the TFO ! I'm just happy you all are back with me !thank you Josh !


Nice to see you, too, Grandpa. 
Normal service is restored.
For now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to see you, too, Grandpa.
> Normal service is restored.
> For now.


I don't know about " normal " is the right word , but I happy service is back . Is John back also ?


----------



## Bee62

Spoiler: Tidgys Dad said






> Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And welcome back, Sabine.[img src="http://www.tortoiseforum.org/images/hearticon.png" class="mceSmilie" alt=":<3> Is your chap over his cold ?






Yes, he is. Thank you for asking. 
But I was sick. Very, very sick ..... without TFO.... without you, Adam... without my friends here. 
VERY SICK !!!
But now I feel good. And I register in Gecko Forum !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know about " normal " is the right word , but I happy service is back . Is John back also ?


Normal as we get. 
John's not reappeared as yet, i will e-mail him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, he is. Thank you for asking.
> But I was sick. Very, very sick ..... without TFO.... without you, Adam... without my friends here.
> VERY SICK !!!
> But now I feel good. And I register in Gecko Forum !


Hooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gecko Forum's never been so busy! 
Glad you're better, now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Yes, he is. Thank you for asking.
> But I was sick. Very, very sick ..... without TFO.... without you, Adam... without my friends here.
> VERY SICK !!!
> But now I feel good. And I register in Gecko Forum !


And what about me ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And what about me ?


You want to register on Geckotalk.com, too ?
Just in case this goes down again, which is likely
I have a Chilly Dim Chamber there, under Other Pet Talk, which is a back up CDR.


----------



## Bee62

I missed you too, Grandpa ! I wrote I missed my friends. You`re a friend. Are you ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> I missed you too, Grandpa ! I wrote I missed my friends. You`re a friend. Are you ?


Of course ! It's withdrawals !


----------



## Moozillion

Without Tortoise Forum:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Without Tortoise Forum:
> 
> 
> View attachment 197261


Indeed!


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Killerrookie

Hello folks


----------



## Lyn W

At last!
Seems everyone's had problems not just me.
Probably had to shut TTF down to try to sort out the repeat posts.
Hope you are all well I will catch up with your posts asap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello folks


Hello, Austin. 
Welcome back.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Austin.
> Welcome back.


Hey!!! I'm glad the forum is back up! I love reading post and talking to you guys.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Austin,

I like your new avatar. It`s your horse ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> At last!
> Seems everyone's had problems not just me.
> Probably had to shut TTF down to try to sort out the repeat posts.
> Hope you are all well I will catch up with your posts asap.


Hi, Lyn.
Welcome back.
They ran out of disc space so downtime necessary to fix problems. 
It is likely to happen again so i have set up the Chilly Dim Chamber on the sister forum Geckotalk.com.
In case we go down again you can find us there under Other Pet Talk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey!!! I'm glad the forum is back up! I love reading post and talking to you guys.


I've been crying for two days.
Missed you all so much!


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said


> Hey!!! I'm glad the forum is back up! I love reading post and talking to you guys.



Dito !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lyn.
> Welcome back.
> They ran out of disc space so downtime necessary to fix problems.
> It is likely to happen again so i have set up the Chilly Dim Chamber on the sister forum Geckotalk.com.
> In case we go down again you can find us there under Other Pet Talk.


Hi Adam - good idea.
I thought I was being plagued with computer problems again.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Hello Austin,
> 
> I like your new avatar. It`s your horse ?


It's the families horse. We use to have 5 but gave one away and the other had to be put down. So now we have three.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been crying for two days.
> Missed you all so much!


Awwww I was more frustrated not to read about torts and talk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam - good idea.
> I thought I was being plagued with computer problems again.


Mike thought he's been banned!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It's the families horse. We use to have 5 but gave one away and the other had to be put down. So now we have three.


I love horses.
Used to do a lot of riding.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mike thought he's been banned!


Guilty conscience?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Austin,

I love horses and I owned two horses, but this time is long ago. My last horse died in the year 2000. She was 23 years old.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love horses.
> Used to do a lot of riding.


Me too - used to do a lot of trekking in the hills - beautiful!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> They ran out of disc space so downtime necessary to fix problems.



I know why they ran out of disc space ..... We write too much posts in the CDR ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Guilty conscience?


I expect so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> I know why they ran out of disc space ..... We write too much posts in the CDR ....


Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Hi Austin,
> 
> I love horses and I owned two horses, but this time is long ago. My last horse died in the year 2000. She was 23 years old.


I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah we owned a lot back then but slowly most past away and some were handed to us in bad condition. We also got rid of all the chickens because my grandpa couldn't take care of them because of cancer, plus we took over the land rights. Soon I'll be receiving the rights to the land as my dad has nothing planned to do with over 40 acres of land. I sure do miss the chickens tho...


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah we owned a lot back then but slowly most past away and some were handed to us in bad condition. We also got rid of all the chickens because my grandpa couldn't take care of them because of cancer, plus we took over the land rights. Soon I'll be receiving the rights to the land as my dad has nothing planned to do with over 40 acres of land. I sure do miss the chickens tho...


I see a tortoise sanctuary in your future.


----------



## Bee62

@Killerrookie 
I`m sorry that your grandpa is sick and had to get rid of the chicken. Ckicken are nice. I have actually 60 chicken and they are so cuddly ....
Glad to hear that you will receive the land. Land is very precious.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all! I too am relieved not to see everyone properly.
> 
> As it turns out you wouldn't have seen me anyway. We got the call from the school inspectors yesterday and they were in today. Thankfully they decided we didn't need a second day (this is good news although I cannot disclose the result until it's published)
> 
> I had to go through a lengthy interrogation, which felt somewhat like being aged 7 and being summoned to see the principal for some misdemeanour, but apparently I did good


Gold star for you Linda, and a pupil governor of the week certificate!
Horrible time but guessing it all went OK.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> I see a tortoise sanctuary in your future.


I want to use it for my tortoises. It's one reason I chose big torts, because I'm able to house them in a nice humid and big area. Plus I just love big.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> @Killerrookie
> I`m sorry that your grandpa is sick and had to get rid of the chicken. Ckicken are nice. I have actually 60 chicken and they are so cuddly ....
> Glad to hear that you will receive the land. Land is very precious.


Thank you. Wow your chickens are cuddly? I never seen a cuddly chicken before.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you. Wow your chickens are cuddly? I never seen a cuddly chicken before.


The family of a friend of mine has a pet bantom - they even took it on a barge holiday with them rather than leave it home.
My sister also has a pet chicken and when the dog chases it, it jumps into her arms.


----------



## Bee62

*My beautiful horses: RIP Wheena & Deula*


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 197279


Is the pretty, smiley lady you, Sabine ?


----------



## Bee62

Yes, that`s me. But 20 years ago ....


----------



## Bee62

And that`s me too, but I think nearly 50 years ago....


----------



## Lyn W

I'm glad you're all back, safe and sound
but I have to leave you again now.
I have a terrible cold and out bike riding on outdoor activities tomorrow
so must try to get some sleep.
Nos Da my global friends and I'll not see you tomorrow (hopefully )
Take care


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lyn
I wish you all the best and that you soon will recover. Sleep well.
Nos Da.
,


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah we owned a lot back then but slowly most past away and some were handed to us in bad condition. We also got rid of all the chickens because my grandpa couldn't take care of them because of cancer, plus we took over the land rights. Soon I'll be receiving the rights to the land as my dad has nothing planned to do with over 40 acres of land. I sure do miss the chickens tho...




Someday you can get your own chickens. I would love a few someday but hell will have to freeze over before my hubby says yes to anymore pets!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bad Ed!
> i think the eggs aren't coming along but we'll ask.
> @ZEROPILOT


What did I miss?
Stolen posts? Huh?
I candled the eggs this evening.
Two have an air bubble on top and have a light colored liquid inside.
Eleven of them have no air bubble and are light on top with dark at the bottom the way oil and water would look separated.
Just one is dark and seems to be viable.....or maybe that one is the only dud?
I simply don't know


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Someday you can get your own chickens. I would love a few someday but hell will have to freeze over before my hubby says yes to anymore pets!


I'll probably get a couple. I really want a lot of reptiles tho. 
I'm just in love with reptiles more than any other type of animal.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said


> Someday you can get your own chickens. I would love a few someday but hell will have to freeze over before my hubby says yes to anymore pets!



Don`t wait before the hell freezes, ---freeze your hubby !


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Yeah we owned a lot back then but slowly most past away and some were handed to us in bad condition. We also got rid of all the chickens because my grandpa couldn't take care of them because of cancer, plus we took over the land rights. Soon I'll be receiving the rights to the land as my dad has nothing planned to do with over 40 acres of land. I sure do miss the chickens tho...


Once you get the land rights, you can have all the chickens you want!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> What did I miss?
> Stolen posts? Huh?
> I candled the eggs this evening.
> Two have an air bubble on top and have a light colored liquid inside.
> Eleven of them have no air bubble and are light on top with dark at the bottom the way oil and water would look separated.
> Just one is dark and seems to be viable.....or maybe that one is the only dud?
> I simply don't know


I have no clue when it comes to things like the birds and the bees and the tortoises...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, that`s me. But 20 years ago ....


I'm sure your smile would still illuminate the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad you're all back, safe and sound
> but I have to leave you again now.
> I have a terrible cold and out bike riding on outdoor activities tomorrow
> so must try to get some sleep.
> Nos Da my global friends and I'll not see you tomorrow (hopefully )
> Take care


Nos da , Lyn. 
Hope your cold improves and you survive the cycling alright. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What did I miss?
> Stolen posts? Huh?
> I candled the eggs this evening.
> Two have an air bubble on top and have a light colored liquid inside.
> Eleven of them have no air bubble and are light on top with dark at the bottom the way oil and water would look separated.
> Just one is dark and seems to be viable.....or maybe that one is the only dud?
> I simply don't know


Hi, Ed, we're back.
Keep us informed about the eggses, it's very interesting.
A member came on and posted his/ her concerns about a power outage and we ll chipped in with our ideas for what to do.
But it all got moved out to it's own thread. (which was probably correct, really).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Momof4 said
> 
> 
> Don`t wait before the hell freezes, ---freeze your hubby !


Good plan!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello


Good evening, Austin. 
Just off to bed.
I've got lessons in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Nice to be back.
Let's hope it's still up and running in the morning.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> Nice to be back.
> Let's hope it's still up and running in the morning.


If not, we know where to congregate now!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Momof4 said
> 
> 
> Don`t wait before the hell freezes, ---freeze your hubby !




That's hilarious !! I like the way you think


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's rather cold here this morning 



That's 23F for those that don't do Celcius. 

I need to spend the day catching up with things that didn't happen after we got the phone call from the school inspectors on Monday lunchtime.


----------



## johnandjade

where have you all been

look what's happened to me while you were away!!! 


so glad we are back in business 

my the wibble be with you


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's rather cold here this morning
> View attachment 197341
> 
> 
> That's 23F for those that don't do Celcius.
> 
> I need to spend the day catching up with things that didn't happen after we got the phone call from the school inspectors on Monday lunchtime.




good morning mum


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum


Good morning to you John. 

It's good to hear you're in wibbling form this morning.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you John.
> 
> It's good to hear you're in wibbling form this morning.




glad we are up and running again

how have you been??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> glad we are up and running again
> 
> how have you been??


Very busy! Trade show next week for my other forum. Ofsted inspectors called Monday and spent the day at my governor school yesterday - could have done without that!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> And that`s me too, but I think nearly 50 years ago....
> 
> 
> View attachment 197280


Sabine! We *must* be related, LOL!!!! That's me on the left:


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Sabine! We *must* be related, LOL!!!! That's me on the left:
> View attachment 197343




lena!!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> lena!!!


Morning, John! You looked poorly in your photo this morning. Hope today it's more like:


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble Wibble


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Very busy! Trade show next week for my other forum. Ofsted inspectors called Monday and spent the day at my governor school yesterday - could have done without that!





AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning, Linda!
Morning, Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Lena


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If not, we know where to congregate now!


Indeed, John's just joined, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's rather cold here this morning
> View attachment 197341
> 
> 
> That's 23F for those that don't do Celcius.
> 
> I need to spend the day catching up with things that didn't happen after we got the phone call from the school inspectors on Monday lunchtime.


Good morning, Linda.
Good luck with the catch up. 
Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
Really.
Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No, thanks very much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 197342
> 
> 
> where have you all been
> 
> look what's happened to me while you were away!!!
> 
> 
> so glad we are back in business
> 
> my the wibble be with you


Nope
Can't tell the difference.
What's happened to you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sabine! We *must* be related, LOL!!!! That's me on the left:
> View attachment 197343


I have no photos of me as a child. 
I probably looked the same, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sabine! We *must* be related, LOL!!!! That's me on the left:
> View attachment 197343


Good morning, Lena.
It's so great to be able to chat with you again! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel! 
Glad to have you back with us! 
Hooooorrrrrrrrrrraaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 197342
> 
> 
> where have you all been
> 
> look what's happened to me while you were away!!!
> 
> 
> so glad we are back in business
> 
> my the wibble be with you


I've been crying, mostly.
So glad to speak again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble Wibble


Wobble! Wobble!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, John's just joined, too.


Joined what?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wobble! Wobble!


Wobble wobble 
Morning Adam


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ed, we're back.
> Keep us informed about the eggses, it's very interesting.
> A member came on and posted his/ her concerns about a power outage and we ll chipped in with our ideas for what to do.
> But it all got moved out to it's own thread. (which was probably correct, really).


Oh, I remember. I got an alert that something got moved. I couldn't tell what.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Joined what?


Gecko talk.com. 
It's a sister forum to TFO and is much the same layout though it is overrun with spammers. 
However the Other Pet Talk section at the bottom of the front page is clear and here i have established the Chilly Dim Chamber or CDR II. 
Several of the Roommates have joined in case we get more downtime, as Josh says is likely.
We can meet there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Sabine! We *must* be related, LOL!!!! That's me on the left:
> View attachment 197343


Are we sharing baby pictures?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are we sharing baby pictures?


Good morning, Ed.
My student's just arrived so gotta dash.
Speak later. 
I was never a baby.
Born old and grumpy, I believe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Me,too. Baby picture.
(I matured quickly.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Baby picture.
> (I matured quickly.)


Ha de ha! 
Splendid! 
Just what i was saying about me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got a little taller is all............


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all





mom!!! hi 5!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, John's just joined, too.





adam!'


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, I remember. I got an alert that something got moved. I couldn't tell what.




mr ed!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's rather cold here this morning
> View attachment 197341
> 
> 
> That's 23F for those that don't do Celcius.
> 
> I need to spend the day catching up with things that didn't happen after we got the phone call from the school inspectors on Monday lunchtime.


67F According to the gauge on my motorcycle this morning. And only 50% humidity according to my nose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
The weather is so nice, I WILL be leaving early today!
Why?
Why not!


----------



## johnandjade

so i now have to clock in and out at base... which means i don't get started until just before 0845 it's usually 0745. i now finish at 1645, normally 17300. extra hrs unpaid as well as working my brakes. im having a work to rule today, they want to treat me like a grunt i will work like one. 

madness!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so i now have to clock in and out at base... which means i don't get started until just before 0845 it's usually 0745. i now finish at 1645, normally 17300. extra hrs unpaid as well as working my brakes. im having a work to rule today, they want to treat me like a grunt i will work like one.
> 
> madness!!


Sometimes it has to be done. I had to do this on one occasion to make a point. It took about six weeks for them to cave and realise it wasn't possible to do what they wanted in my contracted hours.


----------



## JoesMum

I have lit a fire in my garden incinerator, it's warmed up to -3C now, and am burning a huge pile of confidential paperwork. There's far too much to shred. 

Now the inspection is over, I won't need any of it again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> so i now have to clock in and out at base... which means i don't get started until just before 0845 it's usually 0745. i now finish at 1645, normally 17300. extra hrs unpaid as well as working my brakes. im having a work to rule today, they want to treat me like a grunt i will work like one.
> 
> madness!!


Flat rate pay?
Most shops are like that.
shops that aren't represented by a workers union.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me,too. Baby picture.
> (I matured quickly.)


Ed!  Please don't show this to anyone outside this room


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Ed!  Please don't show this to anyone outside this room


You don't think Baby Ed has a career in modeling baby clothes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so i now have to clock in and out at base... which means i don't get started until just before 0845 it's usually 0745. i now finish at 1645, normally 17300. extra hrs unpaid as well as working my brakes. im having a work to rule today, they want to treat me like a grunt i will work like one.
> 
> madness!!


Indeed. 
Sounds counter-productive to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have lit a fire in my garden incinerator, it's warmed up to -3C now, and am burning a huge pile of confidential paperwork. There's far too much to shred.
> 
> Now the inspection is over, I won't need any of it again.


I love bonfires!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You don't think Baby Ed has a career in modeling baby clothes?


For Halloween, possibly.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For Halloween, possibly.


LOL!


----------



## AZtortMom

I really missed you guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I really missed you guys!


Likewise! 
And nice to see you in the Chilly Dim Chamber, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student got a call and had to leave. 
The neighbours are installing a Western style toilet so there is a lot of hammering going on next door. 
They are quite flushed with excitement.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My student got a call and had to leave.
> The neighbours are installing a Western style toilet so there is a lot of hammering going on next door.
> They are quite flushed with excitement.


Oh, that stinks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> I really missed you guys!


Me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that stinks.


yep, it's driving me around the bend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And nice to see Lena has joined us in The Chilly Dim Chamber, too. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

I think it's time I learn something about Geckos. Daughter has been asking if he could get one... inspired by PJ Masks, a cartoon you've probably never heard of (and that's for your own good, trust me)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think it's time I learn something about Geckos. Daughter has been asking if he could get one... inspired by PJ Masks, a cartoon you've probably never heard of (and that's for your own good, trust me)


We have geckos living in the walls of my house.
Lovely.
Not sure how much you can discover on that forum at the moment.
A lot of the stuff is buried in spam.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have geckos living in the walls of my house.
> Lovely.
> Not sure how much you can discover on that forum at the moment.
> A lot of the stuff is buried in spam.


Agreed 
I love geckos
I've got a couple hanging out inside house right now. 
I love those little buggers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Agreed
> I love geckos
> I've got a couple hanging out inside house right now.
> I love those little buggers


Ours are currently hibernating.
They sleep a lot.
Maybe not see them til April !
Though I sometimes find one dozing in my lab. 
Sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another lesson, now. 
See you all in a couple of hours, forum permitting!


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time, i'll be lucky to get 3 cars today.. it's usually 5. i'm loving it  

sat in KFC, taking my full lunch break today


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 197342
> 
> 
> where have you all been
> 
> look what's happened to me while you were away!!!
> 
> 
> so glad we are back in business
> 
> my the wibble be with you


WOO HOO!!!  Looking GOOD, John!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!  Looking GOOD, John!




mrs b!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me,too. Baby picture.
> (I matured quickly.)


OMG!!!!!! 
THIS.IS.HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!
I burst out laughing and hubby asked what I was laughing about.


----------



## Moozillion

Ready to go to church with my grandmother on Easter Sunday! 

Hey, Ed!! We were living in Winter Park, Fla back then!  @ZEROPILOT


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Ready to go to church with my grandmother on Easter Sunday!
> 
> Hey, Ed!! We were living in Winter Park, Fla back then!  @ZEROPILOT
> 
> View attachment 197352


Cute kid


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We HAD many house geckos.
Suki has hunted down and killed all but one, it seems. One that stays high up on the wall behind the television.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cute kid


Winter Park is very far north of here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> lunch time, i'll be lucky to get 3 cars today.. it's usually 5. i'm loving it
> 
> sat in KFC, taking my full lunch break today


Happy to see your back !


----------



## JoesMum

Found this as I hunted through some stuff...



The last one hunting under a bush is so true


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cute kid


(blushes) Thanks!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Winter Park is very far north of here.


Yes- near Orlando, I think?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Found this as I hunted through some stuff...
> View attachment 197363
> 
> 
> The last one hunting under a bush is so true


THIS IS FABULOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy to see your back !




glad to be back gramps


----------



## johnandjade

done for the day. working to rule i done 3 cars. spoke to my gaffa at lunch today, i'm back to doing my own thing tomorrow


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Found this as I hunted through some stuff...
> View attachment 197363
> 
> 
> The last one hunting under a bush is so true


This is hilarious! Gotta show it to my friends outside of TFO


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys, I've been thinking hard on reptiles I want at the reptile convention. There's going to be a lot of snakes and I could care less for one. I know there will be a lot of sulcatas and leopards and it's super tempting to get another...so so tempting... I'm thinking about two Chameleons tho.. maybe geckos or bearded.. I have no clue.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If I have time today...And i might because i cut the lawns yesterday, I want to photograph the candling of the 14 tortoise eggs and make a new post asking for advice. I'd like to get rid of any that are ticking, stinky time bombs. (Before they explode)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking hard on reptiles I want at the reptile convention. There's going to be a lot of snakes and I could care less for one. I know there will be a lot of sulcatas and leopards and it's super tempting to get another...so so tempting... I'm thinking about two Chameleons tho.. maybe geckos or bearded.. I have no clue.


They all have their challenges. Beardies might be the easiest. A lot of chameleons are very fragile. I've had about everything at one time or another.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had a Grandis Day Gecko for years. He would eat anything and was very colorful.


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking hard on reptiles I want at the reptile convention. There's going to be a lot of snakes and I could care less for one. I know there will be a lot of sulcatas and leopards and it's super tempting to get another...so so tempting... I'm thinking about two Chameleons tho.. maybe geckos or bearded.. I have no clue.




austin !!


----------



## johnandjade

being sensible tonight, on my 2nd pint and heading home when its done. no beer at home, and not getting any! small step but it's in the right direction


----------



## johnandjade

none last night either!


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> They all have their challenges. Beardies might be the easiest. A lot of chameleons are very fragile. I've had about everything at one time or another.


I'm very interested in owning a pair of Chameleons as a "show off" pet and also would love to breed them. I've done a lot of research on them. Originally wanted a BTS but there might not be one there for sale. I really don't know. I've been researching care for so much reptiles and everything.


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> austin !!


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii JohnandJade


----------



## johnandjade

new beer mats...


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii JohnandJade




gosh it's good to be back in here


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had a Grandis Day Gecko for years. He would eat anything and was very colorful.


Day Geckos are very pretty but never thought about getting one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> being sensible tonight, on my 2nd pint and heading home when its done. no beer at home, and not getting any! small step but it's in the right direction


Fantastic.
Good for you!!


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> gosh it's good to be back in here


Glad to see you back goof ball.  love the cat look.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lunch time, i'll be lucky to get 3 cars today.. it's usually 5. i'm loving it
> 
> sat in KFC, taking my full lunch break today


Quite right, too. 
How long until they crack ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> I'm very interested in owning a pair of Chameleons as a "show off" pet and also would love to breed them. I've done a lot of research on them. Originally wanted a BTS but there might not be one there for sale. I really don't know. I've been researching care for so much reptiles and everything.


BTS are also very popular.
Except I've never been fond of the larger lizards.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fantastic.
> Good for you!!




i was at the dentist yesterday, went to pub after... had a beer, got a 2nd.. drank half and left! first time i have ever done that! 

i heard your voice in my ear and it worked


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Glad to see you back goof ball.  love the cat look.



i'll lift a few to send out


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> BTS are also very popular.
> Except I've never been fond of the larger lizards.


I've seen they become huge in the pet trade. I'm the type of person that loves big. There is exception tho... Pancake tortoise... those guys look so different.. dang girlfriend getting me into them lately.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i was at the dentist yesterday, went to pub after... had a beer, got a 2nd.. drank half and left! first time i have ever done that!
> 
> i heard your voice in my ear and it worked


Was I asking to borrow money?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, too.
> How long until they crack ?




half a day


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was I asking to borrow money?




that's my song


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The weather is still fantastic.
I'll be leaving soon. I guess I'll ride over to the beach and then go home.


----------



## Killerrookie

Adam, I seeeeee youuuu!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> that's my song


The alcohol and cigarette bill savings alone would net you a new compact car.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather is still fantastic.
> I'll be leaving soon. I guess I'll ride over to the beach and then go home.


Meanwhile it's pouring heavy here in Houston.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We HAD many house geckos.
> Suki has hunted down and killed all but one, it seems. One that stays high up on the wall behind the television.


The neighbours used to kill ours. 
It is traditional in Morocco to wack them with a shoe. They are considered unlucky and many think they are venomous or bite. 
I have threatened extreme retribution if I so much as hear of a neighbour or their kids frightening a gecko, lest hurting one. 
The gecko community is thriving!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather is still fantastic.
> I'll be leaving soon. I guess I'll ride over to the beach and then go home.




scotland is almost the hottest place in europe these days?!?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The alcohol and cigarette bill savings alone would net you a new compact car.




it's true. got the ball rolling today to start lessons again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We HAD many house geckos.
> Suki has hunted down and killed all but one, it seems. One that stays high up on the wall behind the television.


In Thailand and surrounding countries, it is considered good fortune to have geckos in your house. Male Geckos in those places make loud noises when attracting a mate. 
In Morocco they are silent.
Funny that.
Evolution in action.


----------



## johnandjade

I LEFT THE PUB!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The neighbours used to kill ours.
> It is traditional in Morocco to wack them with a shoe. They are considered unlucky and many think they are venomous or bite.
> I have threatened extreme retribution if I so much as hear of a neighbour or their kids frightening a gecko, lest hurting one.
> The gecko community is thriving!


I usually like to stare at the house geckos crawling around the outside walls in the back yard. It sucks that people kill them thinking their pest. 
Adam.. Wack then with a shoe to see how they like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ready to go to church with my grandmother on Easter Sunday!
> 
> Hey, Ed!! We were living in Winter Park, Fla back then!  @ZEROPILOT
> 
> View attachment 197352


Very pretty.
Good afternoon, Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy to see your back !


Not his front ?
You're lucky to see anything at all in this Dark place.
Good morning, Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Found this as I hunted through some stuff...
> View attachment 197363
> 
> 
> The last one hunting under a bush is so true


Yup.
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> done for the day. working to rule i done 3 cars. spoke to my gaffa at lunch today, i'm back to doing my own thing tomorrow


Sorted!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking hard on reptiles I want at the reptile convention. There's going to be a lot of snakes and I could care less for one. I know there will be a lot of sulcatas and leopards and it's super tempting to get another...so so tempting... I'm thinking about two Chameleons tho.. maybe geckos or bearded.. I have no clue.


Geckos could be topical. 
We're all joining GeckoTalk.com in case the forum goes down again.
Good morning, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I have time today...And i might because i cut the lawns yesterday, I want to photograph the candling of the 14 tortoise eggs and make a new post asking for advice. I'd like to get rid of any that are ticking, stinky time bombs. (Before they explode)


If you do post, please tell us, Ed, I'm very interested.
And you'd better tell Craig, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> They all have their challenges. Beardies might be the easiest. A lot of chameleons are very fragile. I've had about everything at one time or another.


Some of my neighbours have chameleons in their fruit trees. 
I don't.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Geckos could be topical.
> We're all joining GeckoTalk.com in case the forum goes down again.
> Good morning, Austin.


GeckoTalk.com a thing? Haha, Hey Adam!


----------



## johnandjade

been to supermarket, cheep lunches for work to save BK or KFC, johnny cab called for home (pats self on back)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> none last night either!


Most splendid.
I've not touched a drop since Jan 7th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gosh it's good to be back in here


Oh, no it isn't! 
Hmmm.
Time for an avatar change.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid.
> I've not touched a drop since Jan 7th.



7 mins is hard for me


----------



## JoesMum

Found this as I was rummaging through some stuff


johnandjade said:


> scotland is almost the hottest place in europe these days?!?


Well it was a darn sight warmer than Kent this morning. I took a peak. While it was -5C here it was +8C where you were


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, too.
> How long until they crack ?


Hmmmmm.
Not very long. 
Bit rubbish, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was I asking to borrow money?


"Do you use coiled or compact bulbs?"
is my guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's my song


Not anymore, it isn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Adam, I seeeeee youuuu!


The jellyfish are quite bright, today.
"Turn it down a bit jellies!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The alcohol and cigarette bill savings alone would net you a new compact car.


And sooooooo much cheese!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Found this as I was rummaging through some stuff
> 
> Well it was a darn sight warmer than Kent this morning. I took a peak. While it was -5C here it was +8C where you were




BBQ weather


----------



## johnandjade

home, dwarf time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I usually like to stare at the house geckos crawling around the outside walls in the back yard. It sucks that people kill them thinking their pest.
> Adam.. Wack then with a shoe to see how they like it.


I have put a stop to it locally. 
Much worse than a shoe whack was in the offing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> GeckoTalk.com a thing? Haha, Hey Adam!


Seriously, yeah, go and join and check out the Other Pets bit at the bottom of the front page and you'll find the Chilly Dim Chamber. 
Our new home if this closes down again as we're warned it probably will.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been to supermarket, cheep lunches for work to save BK or KFC, johnny cab called for home (pats self on back)


Most splendidly splendiferous.
I shall pat you on the back, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Found this as I was rummaging through some stuff
> 
> Well it was a darn sight warmer than Kent this morning. I took a peak. While it was -5C here it was +8C where you were


I love the word rummage. 
But what did you fine, may i ask ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished for the day. very tired.
So six days off now! 
Spain tomorrow! 
But no John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendidly splendiferous.
> I shall pat you on the back, too.




thank you . you really have helped sir


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished for the day. very tired.
> So six days off now!
> Spain tomorrow!
> But no John.




i cant applause enough , i do honestly feel i have let you down . 

jade i think will be. going away with her parents again this year, i have a goal of a few days away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i cant applause enough , i do honestly feel i have let you down .
> 
> jade i think will be. going away with her parents again this year, i have a goal of a few days away


Work towards that. 
I will miss you this time, but it's probably not the best time to go.
Gonna be a bit chilly and wet, it seems.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Work towards that.
> I will miss you this time, but it's probably not the best time to go.
> Gonna be a bit chilly and wet, it seems.




scotland is scorching. gutted i can't make it but yeah, bigger picture i guess. boaring real life sucks  boo

remember your hat for discount at the butchers


----------



## johnandjade

tee hee heee


----------



## JoesMum

OK. I've given in. I'm signed up over at geckotalk too. Does Josh really want to get rid of the app? That would be a disaster. So many people only have phones or tablets these days.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> OK. I've given in. I'm signed up over at geckotalk too. Does Josh really want to get rid of the app? That would be a disaster. So many people only have phones or tablets these days.




me


----------



## Momof4

Hi Guys!! Just popping in to say hello!! 

@ZEROPILOT Your baby pic was fricken hilarious !! 

I'm off to make green chicken enchiladas! Yummy!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Hi Guys!! Just popping in to say hello!!
> 
> @ZEROPILOT Your baby pic was fricken hilarious !!
> 
> I'm off to make green chicken enchiladas! Yummy!!!




hello!!! kathy


----------



## johnandjade

jades making waffles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> scotland is scorching. gutted i can't make it but yeah, bigger picture i guess. boaring real life sucks  boo
> 
> remember your hat for discount at the butchers


Good call.
i shall pack it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> OK. I've given in. I'm signed up over at geckotalk too. Does Josh really want to get rid of the app? That would be a disaster. So many people only have phones or tablets these days.


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saw you at geckotalk!
A good many of us have registered there, now!
Go on the rest of you, it's a good back up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Guys!! Just popping in to say hello!!
> 
> @ZEROPILOT Your baby pic was fricken hilarious !!
> 
> I'm off to make green chicken enchiladas! Yummy!!!


Hello, Kathy! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades making waffles


wifey's also waffling.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> hello!!! kathy



Hello John!!


----------



## Momof4

Can I find gecko section from the app?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Can I find gecko section from the app?


Lena thinks not.
I'm not sure, don't think so, sorry.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cameron says not.
> And he's been a member for years!



Thanks, I'll go on my computer and look for it. 
Geez, I hope I don't get an itch for a gecko


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thanks, I'll go on my computer and look for it.
> Geez, I hope I don't get an itch for a gecko


Ha de ha! 
I'm seriously considering one, now! 
Sorry, i meany Cameron's been there for years but it was Lena who said she thinks not and that Josh was going to try and stop it at one point for the forum. Cameron doesn't like the app if I recall correctly. 
I don't know what i'm talking about. 
Sorry.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> I'm seriously considering one, now!
> Sorry, i meany Cameron's been there for years but it was Lena who said she thinks not and that Josh was going to try and stop it at one point for the forum. Cameron doesn't like the app if I recall correctly.
> I don't know what i'm talking about.
> Sorry.



Well, the app is horrible. 

I don't know for sure, but I think that the Gecko Forum was started with that software, while this one was still using the older MyBB software. So there wasn't a need for an app since that forum was already "mobile friendly".


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Thanks, I'll go on my computer and look for it.
> Geez, I hope I don't get an itch for a gecko


Geckotalk.com loads quite nicely on my iphone browser. It would probably be frustrating if I was trying to use the forum properly, and photos are probably a nightmare, but as an emergency backstop it will do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Well, the app is horrible.
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I think that the Gecko Forum was started with that software, while this one was still using the older MyBB software. So there wasn't a need for an app since that forum was already "mobile friendly".





JoesMum said:


> Geckotalk.com loads quite nicely on my iphone browser. It would probably be frustrating if I was trying to use the forum properly, and photos are probably a nightmare, but as an emergency backstop it will do.


Thanks, Roommates.


----------



## Yvonne G

I looked for a Cold Dark Room Basement or Addendum on Gecko talk, but didn't see one, so I started this:

http://www.geckotalk.com/threads/the-informal-chat-thread.695120/


----------



## JoesMum

The Geckotalk.com Chilly Dim Chamber is here
http://geckotalk.com/threads/chilly-dim-chamber.688536/


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The Geckotalk.com Chilly Dim Chamber is here
> http://geckotalk.com/threads/chilly-dim-chamber.688536/



Yeah, I eventually found it and deleted my chat thread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I looked for a Cold Dark Room Basement or Addendum on Gecko talk, but didn't see one, so I started this:
> 
> http://www.geckotalk.com/threads/the-informal-chat-thread.695120/


See you found us.
And Kathy, too.
And cleared all the spam so the poor gecko people can have their forum back. 
Most splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The Geckotalk.com Chilly Dim Chamber is here
> http://geckotalk.com/threads/chilly-dim-chamber.688536/


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you found us.
> And Kathy, too.
> And cleared all the spam so the poor gecko people can have their forum back.
> Most splendid.



It was creepy over there!! 
It defiantly a dying forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends


Nos da, also friend. 
Not see you tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It was creepy over there!!
> It defiantly a dying forum!


Very weird. 
But Yvonne has blocked the spammers and deleted most of their stuff, so maybe the gecko lovers can start to come back. 
I hope so, it's a nice little forum.


----------



## Bee62

Hello ....
is someone still on ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello ....
> is someone still on ?


Yup.
Just me, I think, though Kathy may still be lurking about somewhere. 
Good evening,ccl Bee.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening ( ? night ! ) Adam.
I read what you wrote about my smile. Thank you. I will do what I can to light up the CDR with a lovely smile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening ( ? night ! ) Adam.
> I read what you wrote about my smile. Thank you. I will do what I can to light up the CDR with a lovely smile.


Just your presence here does that.


----------



## Bee62

Adam, I loose my breath when you write these things. Thank you, but you are the good "Ghost" of the CDR. Without you we are nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, I loose my breath when you write these things. Thank you, but you are the good "Ghost" of the CDR. Without you we are nothing.


No, no, no, no, it's all of you lot that make it what it is. 
So, thank you.


----------



## Bee62

We are all the CDR... I am very glad that I found you my friends all over the world.
I am very glad too that I found you, Adam.

But now another theme: Today I`ve got my snails ! 6 adult Achatina fulica snails and 15 baby snails...
And I got a new camera. Tomorrow I will take pictures of my new slimy pets.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lissachatina_fulica


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> We are all the CDR... I am very glad that I found you my friends all over the world.
> I am very glad too that I found you, Adam.
> 
> But now another theme: Today I`ve got my snails ! 6 adult Achatina fulica snails and 15 baby snails...
> And I got a new camera. Tomorrow I will take pictures of my new slimy pets.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lissachatina_fulica


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How splendid! 
Looking forward to those piccies tomorrow. 
Lots of names to choose! 
Best if you call them all Adam.


----------



## Bee62

> Best if you call them all Adam.



That will be the best ! Adam 1, Adam 2, Adam 3, Adam 4 ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That will be the best ! Adam 1, Adam 2, Adam 3, Adam 4 ......


It would be wonderful to think that I have 21 snails named after me.


----------



## Bee62

> It would be wonderful to think that I have 21 snails named after me. [/QUOTE
> 
> Why not . But you know that snails are male and female in one animal ? There is always an Adam and an Eve in the same animal...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think Adam is a perfectly good name for a hermaphrodite animal.
I'm happy with that.


----------



## Bee62

If you are happy, I`m happy too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If you are happy, I`m happy too.


----------



## Bee62

But now I am tired. Are you tired too ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now I am tired. Are you tired too ?


Nope. 
I am excited because I'm going away to Spain for a few days tomorrow evening.
And just about to eat my supper.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It was creepy over there!!
> It defiantly a dying forum!



We can bring the "Other pets" section back to life at least. I only have spam power, and can't move or merge threads, but I wanted to move the new thread over to Off Topic Chit Chat so we wouldn't feel like we had to be talking about other pets. But no can do. I couldn't even remove my own off topic thread that I started in error.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam. Have some nice days in Spain. And enjoy your supper.
Nos Da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We can bring the "Other pets" section back to life at least. I only have spam power, and can't move or merge threads, but I wanted to move the new thread over to Off Topic Chit Chat so we wouldn't feel like we had to be talking about other pets. But no can do. I couldn't even remove my own off topic thread that I started in error.


Yes, i only put it in the other pets thing as the Off Topic Chit Chat was getting 3 to 4 spams a minute at that time. 
When their moderator turns up again we can ask him/her to transfer us there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam. Have some nice days in Spain. And enjoy your supper.
> Nos Da.


Nos da, Sabine. 
Thanks, sure i'll have fun. 
Won't go until the evening, so may not see you tomorrow.
Speak soon , anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bedtime for me. 
Packing tomorrow.
And then off for a break.
Night night Roommates. 
Not see you all in the morning.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world!! had a great kip and feeling fit  

fidos having a bath then it's time to go be awesome 

have a great day everyone


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ready to go to church with my grandmother on Easter Sunday!
> 
> Hey, Ed!! We were living in Winter Park, Fla back then!  @ZEROPILOT
> 
> View attachment 197352


A little Southern belle!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The neighbours used to kill ours.
> It is traditional in Morocco to wack them with a shoe. They are considered unlucky and many think they are venomous or bite.
> I have threatened extreme retribution if I so much as hear of a neighbour or their kids frightening a gecko, lest hurting one.
> The gecko community is thriving!


Those geckos are everywhere now. I buy a magazine, and what do I find on its pages? 


(At least it's just a pic, not a real one...)


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Those geckos are everywhere now. I buy a magazine, and what do I find on its pages?
> View attachment 197425
> 
> (At least it's just a pic, not a real one...)




good morning ma'am


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning ma'am


Good morning, John! 
Hope you have a good day today. Loved those beer placemats


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning early risers! It's sure good to be able to have a visit to the CDR over my first coffee back in my routine  

Another frosty start today. Not as cold as yesterday. It's only -2C


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We can bring the "Other pets" section back to life at least. I only have spam power, and can't move or merge threads, but I wanted to move the new thread over to Off Topic Chit Chat so we wouldn't feel like we had to be talking about other pets. But no can do. I couldn't even remove my own off topic thread that I started in error.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i only put it in the other pets thing as the Off Topic Chit Chat was getting 3 to 4 spams a minute at that time.
> When their moderator turns up again we can ask him/her to transfer us there.


It still gets spam on a per-second basis.  Yvonne might need the powers to ban users as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It still gets spam on a per-second basis.  Yvonne might need the powers to ban users as well.


Because I'm not interested in anything else, I just have the thread bookmarked. I don't see the spam.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning early risers! It's sure good to be able to have a visit to the CDR over my first coffee back in my routine
> 
> Another frosty start today. Not as cold as yesterday. It's only -2C


Good morning, Linda! Stay warm 
I found the thread about the phasing out of the mobile app, though that was 2014 and we're still here. Phew. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/phasing-out-our-mobile-app.89918/


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> Hope you have a good day today. Loved those beer placemats




i got a pile


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning early risers! It's sure good to be able to have a visit to the CDR over my first coffee back in my routine
> 
> Another frosty start today. Not as cold as yesterday. It's only -2C




goooooddd morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

lets show the world what we're made of friends!!! 

(insert war face) 

OOOOHHHHRRRAHHH!!


----------



## johnandjade

roomies, what is your profession?!!


AH WIBBLE 

AH WIBBLE

AH WIBBLE!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

on time and feeling fine 

wee bit of metallica, double expresso... tartan spartan time!!! 


watched the metallica film, through the never on sunday... was so good i watched it twice!


----------



## Kristoff

Taking mom to a cataract surgery today. It should be a pretty straightforward procedure but keep us in your thoughts just in case.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Taking mom to a cataract surgery today. It should be a pretty straightforward procedure but keep us in your thoughts just in case.


Cataract surgery is routine these days. It amazes me when you see surgeons working for charities in a remote bit of Africa doing dozens in a day with the patient just sat on a chair!

Nonetheless, I hope it goes well for your Mom. The surgery made a huge difference to my Grandmother. Give her a hug from the CDR


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Taking mom to a cataract surgery today. It should be a pretty straightforward procedure but keep us in your thoughts just in case.





best of luck, hope all goes well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Thailand and surrounding countries, it is considered good fortune to have geckos in your house. Male Geckos in those places make loud noises when attracting a mate.
> In Morocco they are silent.
> Funny that.
> Evolution in action.


Ours are also silent. The best I can tell. The ones still living.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you do post, please tell us, Ed, I'm very interested.
> And you'd better tell Craig, too!


New post:
"Please critique my eggs"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!! had a great kip and feeling fit
> 
> fidos having a bath then it's time to go be awesome
> 
> have a great day everyone


Good afternoon, John. 
Been out checking on the only tortoise in the area other than Tidgy which isn't currently hibernating. 
Got a call that it's not eating. 
I'm not surprised, their house is freezing.
Gave it a long warm soak and gave it some of Tidgy's little tortoise treats and some turnip tops. It gobbled down the whole lot! 
Most splendid.
They hadn't been giving it warm soaks or putting it out in the sun during the heat of the day, despite my previous instructions, the garden it is in is shaded at this time of year, but they have a terrace that gets sun. 
I will check again when I return from Spain, they should've hibernated it, but the children keep it awake. 
Hope you're being especially awesome today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Those geckos are everywhere now. I buy a magazine, and what do I find on its pages?
> View attachment 197425
> 
> (At least it's just a pic, not a real one...)


Good afternoon, Lena.
They're much more welcome than meerkats. 
Though those look more like skinks to me.


JoesMum said:


> Good morning early risers! It's sure good to be able to have a visit to the CDR over my first coffee back in my routine
> 
> Another frosty start today. Not as cold as yesterday. It's only -2C


Still too Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! for me! 
Good afternoon, Linda. 
I had a coffee but no CDR or i'd never get out in the morning. 
I do what has to be done and then log on or I's be on here all day! 
But it's so good to have the forum working properly again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It still gets spam on a per-second basis.  Yvonne might need the powers to ban users as well.


No, all stopped at 10.52 PM last night my time, so should be safe now. 
I think Yvonne did manage to delete their accounts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Taking mom to a cataract surgery today. It should be a pretty straightforward procedure but keep us in your thoughts just in case.


Will do. 
And send her our love, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cataract surgery is routine these days. It amazes me when you see surgeons working for charities in a remote bit of Africa doing dozens in a day with the patient just sat on a chair!
> 
> Nonetheless, I hope it goes well for your Mom. The surgery made a huge difference to my Grandmother. Give her a hug from the CDR


Snapish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ours are also silent. The best I can tell. The ones still living.


You mean the ones not living aren't silent ?
Aaaaaaaaaaagggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Zombie gecko armageddon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> New post:
> "Please critique my eggs"


Good morning, Ed.
Will look now. 
Not that i've got anything to contribute, but am interested.
Thanks.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel! 
Medium 6! 
(my version of high 5)


----------



## johnandjade

the new gaffa in the branch next door is a merkat of a man... he put up signs like 'there are no easy days in the valet bay' 

so we done our own to take the urate


----------



## johnandjade

3 cars yesterday playing to rule... 

left to my own devices i will hit 7 today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the new gaffa in the branch next door is a merkat of a man... he put up signs like 'there are no easy days in the valet bay'
> 
> so we done our own to take the urate
> View attachment 197441


Comedy management rarely works.
Though one suspects he thinks he's very profound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Are Zombie geckos affected by the cold, do you think ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are Zombie geckos affected by the cold, do you think ?


I wouldn't know? There is no cold here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Comedy management rarely works.
> Though one suspects he thinks he's very profound.


Sometimes you just have to amuse yourself!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Will look now.
> Not that i've got anything to contribute, but am interested.
> Thanks.


It sounds like I have 10 eggs that are doing nothing and are going to do nothing and four that may still contain baby tortoises.
Just the same because I have no plan for babies.
I guess they will be wobbling along on paper towels in a fish tank under an electric UVB light..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't know? There is no cold here.


Ah, no Zombie geckos sighted here.
And it's quite cold.
Therefore Zombie geckos don't like the cold.
QED.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe I should start fielding possible new owners for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sometimes you just have to amuse yourself!!


But not necessarily anyone else.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, no Zombie geckos sighted here.
> And it's quite cold.
> Therefore Zombie geckos don't like the cold.
> QED.


It's about 50/50 with geckos inside and outside the house. It gets as low as 50 at night outside, but is always 73 inside.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not necessarily anyone else.


Yes. Some days I really couldn't care less.
I have a bad habit of laughing at tragedy and personal things. 
Why not have a laugh at things that are out of your control?
It drives Kelly nuts, but it's one of the ways I cope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sounds like I have 10 eggs that are doing nothing and are going to do nothing and four that may still contain baby tortoises.
> Just the same because I have no plan for babies.
> I guess they will be wobbling along on paper towels in a fish tank under an electric UVB light..............


Yes, read the thread, interesting but I have no idea. 
It may be up to four, it seems. 
Just empty the fish tank of water first.
And fish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommies.


Good afternoon, ccl Bee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I should start fielding possible new owners for them.


I'd take 'em if i could. 
Would love to expand my zoo of one. 
And redfoots can't be found here, of course, not even in Casablanca's shops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's about 50/50 with geckos inside and outside the house. It gets as low as 50 at night outside, but is always 73 inside.


That's quite chilly. 
But it's colder here at the moment. 
Most unusual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Some days I really couldn't care less.
> I have a bad habit of laughing at tragedy and personal things.
> Why not have a laugh at things that are out of your control?
> It drives Kelly nuts, but it's one of the ways I cope.


Me, neither. 
Wednesdays, mostly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

One thing about life..........It'll KILL YOU.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Take care, friends. 
Speak again at lunch time.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Medium 6!
> (my version of high 5)


Morning Adam
Medium 6!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One thing about life..........It'll KILL YOU.


And tax you even for that.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> A little Southern belle!


THANK you!! (giggles foolishly  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care, friends.
> Speak again at lunch time.


Later.
Might have to get my own lunch.
It's 2.20 pm and wifey still asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> Medium 6!


Low 2 and a half!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> THANK you!! (giggles foolishly  )


Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Adam! 
Good morning, Roomies!


----------



## Moozillion

Lots of errands this morning- will pop back 'round this after noon!
Have a great morning, all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam!
> Good morning, Roomies!


I'm just cooking up a little risotto. 
Want to share ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Lots of errands this morning- will pop back 'round this after noon!
> Have a great morning, all!


Oh, I'll save some for you. 
And i half-inched some spam from the geckos , so there's sandwiches, too.


----------



## Bee62

I would love to have geckos in the house, but the winter in Germany is much too cold for wild geckos.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> I would love to have geckos in the house, but the winter in Germany is much too cold for wild geckos.


Welllll you coulddd have some in the house.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'll save some for you.
> And i half-inched some spam from the geckos , so there's sandwiches, too.


Yummy!
Sounds like a little lunch together


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yummy!
> Sounds like a little lunch together


You're welcome to join us, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And talking of lunch...................






Horrid, I know, but very interesting.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And talking of lunch...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrid, I know, but very interesting.


Adam!!!! Nooo poor turtle... 
Natures cruel at times.


----------



## johnandjade

1530, about to start no 7. jades off work again today:/


----------



## Killerrookie

So I decided I'll mostly likely be getting a pair of Chameleons and a Pixie frog. I'm excited lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Adam!!!! Nooo poor turtle...
> Natures cruel at times.


Nature, red in tooth and claw.
And spiky proboscis thing. 
Hello, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1530, about to start no 7. jades off work again today:/


The magnificent seven after you've done with 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So I decided I'll mostly likely be getting a pair of Chameleons and a Pixie frog. I'm excited lol


Wow! 
That is great news. 
What type of chameleon, do you know yet ?


----------



## johnandjade

boom! 7 done and one preped for tomorrow, AND out on time  

takes a bow


----------



## johnandjade

of course, on paper i only done 5


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nature, red in tooth and claw.
> And spiky proboscis thing.
> Hello, Austin.


Heyo Adam


----------



## johnandjade

i even avoided the pub


----------



## Jacqui

Killerrookie said:


> So I decided I'll mostly likely be getting a pair of Chameleons and a Pixie frog. I'm excited lol



Pixie frogs are neat.


----------



## Killerrookie

It's one reason I want one! They get big and I like that plus I have a bunch of empty 20-40 gallon tanks that need to be filled.


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> It's one reason I want one! They get big and I like that plus I have a bunch of empty 20-40 gallon tanks that need to be filled.




good enough


----------



## johnandjade

ear food


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And talking of lunch...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrid, I know, but very interesting.


That's one of those giant water beetles I posted about.


----------



## johnandjade

i think i got my mojo back


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i even avoided the pub


If you can do THIS, I can go on a diet?
Let me know if it's a go.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's one of those giant water beetles I posted about.


During big summer storms, they fly around and crash into things like bricks.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you can do THIS, I can go on a diet?
> Let me know if it's a go.....




hands up, i got a couple at the shop... but only 2. i still have your voice in my ear, like an angle on my shoulder


----------



## johnandjade

weee bitta that !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boom! 7 done and one preped for tomorrow, AND out on time
> 
> takes a bow


Well played, sir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam


Just packing for a short break in Spain.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just packing for a short break in Spain.




so sorry i couldn't make it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Pixie frogs are neat.


Hello, Jacqui.
Watch out for the Zombie geckos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's one of those giant water beetles I posted about.


Yes, giant waterbug.
What a monster!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's one of those giant water beetles I posted about.




I don't like that picture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you can do THIS, I can go on a diet?
> Let me know if it's a go.....


And I can......
No. I'm happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so sorry i couldn't make it


Never mind. 
There'll be other opportunities.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I don't like that picture


No.
Sorry.
Horrible, but strangely fascinating.
It seems to turn nature in its head when invertebrates eat vertebrates.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just packing for a short break in Spain.


Can you take me with you?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never mind.
> There'll be other opportunities.




indeed. onwards and upwards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Can you take me with you?


You're welcome to come and join me. 
I would take you with me, but you'd have to get to Morocco before this evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed. onwards and upwards


Forward, not back!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're welcome to come and join me.
> I would take you with me, but you'd have to get to Morocco before this evening!


Oh I wish I could go.  
Be fun to hang out with you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Forward, not back!




i must change my phone picture, it's not helped much..


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Oh I wish I could go.
> Be fun to hang out with you.




adam and wifey are amazing company


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh I wish I could go.
> Be fun to hang out with you.


Met John there 6 months back. 
Had a great time! 
One day................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam and wifey are amazing company


But not as amazing as John!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Met John there 6 months back.
> Had a great time!
> One day................



are you planning a trip there later on in the year?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> are you planning a trip there later on in the year?


I expect we'll go again in the summer or autumn.
Not sure yet.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect we'll go again in the summer or autumn.
> Not sure yet.




that's my goal then


----------



## johnandjade

have decided i will write and send letters to all us roomies , it means i can send out the beer mats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's my goal then


I'll let you know as soon as we decide when and if we go next.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just cooking up a little risotto.
> Want to share ?


YES!!! I LOOOOVE risotto!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Very sad and distressed about the photo of the baby tort being eaten by bugs.   
I wish there was a way I could get it off my computer.


----------



## johnandjade

more dwarf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YES!!! I LOOOOVE risotto!!!!


Me too! 
wifey got up in time to eat some.
It was yummyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Very sad and distressed about the photo of the baby tort being eaten by bugs.
> I wish there was a way I could get it off my computer.


Sorry, probably shouldn't have posted that one. 
There was an article on BBC Earth about how people don't react to birds eating worms or mammals eating insects etc, but when invertebrates eat backboned animals it seems to upset us. Opposite to our notion of the order of things. I thought it was interesting and relevant
But I'm sorry to have caused any distress. 
It's not a very nice picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> more dwarf


Just watching Tom Baker as the Doctor in his first story "Robot". 1973/74 . 
Quite good.


----------



## Momof4

What are your plans in Spain?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What are your plans in Spain?


Lots of beer, mostly.
But it's time to stock up on some of the stuff we can't get here, pork sausages and bacon, some British goods, a visit to the Saturday market and a night at the English theatre if something good's on.
I don't think we'll spend much time on the beach. 
Cold weather and rain forecast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off now! 
Bye bye! 
See you all in a few days time. 
Take care, have fun.and be good. 
Ta-ra for now!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off now!
> Bye bye!
> See you all in a few days time.
> Take care, have fun.and be good.
> Ta-ra for now!


Have a great trip, Adam and Wifey! Hope Tidgy's Uncle spoils your girl in the meantime


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Very sad and distressed about the photo of the baby tort being eaten by bugs.
> I wish there was a way I could get it off my computer.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, probably shouldn't have posted that one.
> There was an article on BBC Earth about how people don't react to birds eating worms or mammals eating insects etc, but when invertebrates eat backboned animals it seems to upset us. Opposite to our notion of the order of things. I thought it was interesting and relevant
> But I'm sorry to have caused any distress.
> It's not a very nice picture.


My Danish course on a website called Duolingo had a sentence that translates as "The man eats the turtles" (_manden spiser skildpadderne_). It upset me a great deal. It's not about invertebrates. It's about torts 
Fortunately for Duolingo, the next lesson featured a tea-drinking tort, and I adopted that as my avatar


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off now!
> Bye bye!
> See you all in a few days time.
> Take care, have fun.and be good.
> Ta-ra for now!




have a great time


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! woke at 0500 this morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> have a great time


Welcome back fellow Bud Drinker !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Welcome back fellow Bud Drinker !


how have you been gramps??


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> how have you been gramps??


I went through my 2 day withdrawal of the TFO but I'm back and Very happy the TFO is back in my life !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I went through my 2 day withdrawal of the TFO but I'm back and Very happy the TFO is back in my life !




a few of us have exchanged emails in case it happens again. adam has also set up a thread on gekotalk as well as back up


----------



## johnandjade

so just like the film 'the omen' ...from the sea he shall arise...


----------



## johnandjade

today i think i shall be fabulous


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! woke at 0500 this morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed


Good morning, John! Not enough beer - that's what wakes you at such inhuman hours


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Not enough beer - that's what wakes you at such inhuman hours




morning lena! how are you today? you're right, full of energy though!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> ...you're right, full of energy though!


That's fantastic.

It's the last day of school before the winter break in Turkey. Will be going to daughter's kindergarten party in a bit


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I don't like that picture


Kind of like a combination of a cockroach and Godzilla.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off now!
> Bye bye!
> See you all in a few days time.
> Take care, have fun.and be good.
> Ta-ra for now!


Have a great holiday!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Lovies


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! woke at 0500 this morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed


5?
5 is a dream of mine.
3:45 for me.........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lovies


Morning


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Julio was digging and laying more eggs yesterday. I'll excavate the area this afternoon.
I'm thinking about letting the two males go and just keeping female tortoises. I honestly am not set up for keeping babies. Nor do I really want any.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning


Morning Ed

I'm up at an extremely early hour too..
I keep all females, but it doesn't go without challenges


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ed!

good morning mom!


----------



## johnandjade

so jade now has a sick line for 2 weeks:/


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed!
> 
> good morning mom!


Morning John


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> so jade now has a sick line for 2 weeks:/


Oh no! I hope she feels better


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John




hi 5!! how are you today?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hi 5!! how are you today?


Hi 5!
I'm doing good
I'm glad it's Friday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed!
> 
> good morning mom!


Morning John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Hi 5!
> I'm doing good
> I'm glad it's Friday.


This weekend I'm planning on at least laying out the enclosure addition. I need to make sure that I don't damage any more of the PVC sprinkler pipes! They are just about 8" under ground in some areas.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> This weekend I'm planning on at least laying out the enclosure addition. I need to make sure that I don't damage any more of the PVC sprinkler pipes! They are just about 8" under ground in some areas.


Very nice!
I'm working the ladies' night boxes.
I'm about half done. I'm working on the doors this weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

A belated Good Morning from sunny but still freezing Kent. This -6C malarkey is persisting here. Loving the sun, but not the cold. 


I'm getting my new car this afternoon


----------



## JoesMum

I'm currently waiting while my old car is valeted. I promised my daughter, who is buying it from me, that she'd get it clean and with a full tank of fuel. It seems fair as she's family. 

Don't know what you charge John, but it's cost me £35.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I'm currently waiting while my old car is valeted. I promised my daughter, who is buying it from me, that she'd get it clean and with a full tank of fuel. It seems fair as she's family.
> 
> Don't know what you charge John, but it's cost me £35.


Morning Linda
Sounds splendid


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


>


Well, Hello miss Gillian!


----------



## johnandjade

look who's playing ed...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> look who's playing ed...
> View attachment 197532


Steely Dan.
Nice.


----------



## johnandjade

days work done and 2 done for monday


----------



## johnandjade

pub, one and then i'm outta here! who needs willpower when you have john power


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well, Hello miss Gillian!


Good evening Ed, nice to hear from you. 

Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Ed, nice to hear from you.
> 
> Hope you are well.




good evening ma'am!


----------



## johnandjade

boom!! john has left the pub!!


----------



## johnandjade

i no longer feel fabulous, i feel AWESOME


----------



## johnandjade

paisley boy...


----------



## johnandjade

it's still here ed


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

uhhh huu huu ( sticks up lip )


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good evening ma'am!


Good evening Sir. How are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir. How are you? Hope all is well.



ma'am yes ma'am!! 


how are you ???


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

I got my new car! It's a Ford Focus 

And, even more exciting, son got called in to see the owner of the company that he's working for during his university placement year. 

He's only half way through his contract and they've just offered him a permanent job on condition he finishes his degree and graduates. They've also offered him part time remote work while he's at university which will help with the fees 

It's really rather wonderful news


----------



## johnandjade

tonight we are watching 'there's something about mary'


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
- missed a couple of evenings here as this cold really made me tired so kept nodding off when I got in from work.
Thankfully over the worst.
Hope everyone's OK. I'll read back to catch up with you all.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I got my new car! It's a Ford Focus
> 
> And, even more exciting, son got called in to see the owner of the company that he's working for during his university placement year.
> 
> He's only half way through his contract and they've just offered him a permanent job on condition he finishes his degree and graduates. They've also offered him part time remote work while he's at university which will help with the fees
> 
> It's really rather wonderful news


Congratulations to you and your son!
It's great he has that goal to work towards.
Hope you enjoy your new car.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so jade now has a sick line for 2 weeks:/


Oh dear hope she's soon better.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off now!
> Bye bye!
> See you all in a few days time.
> Take care, have fun.and be good.
> Ta-ra for now!


Sorry I missed you to wish bon voyage, Adam,
If you check in while you are away, hope you are having a good time!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> 5?
> 5 is a dream of mine.
> 3:45 for me.........


Young people today, can't stick the pace Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of beer, mostly.
> But it's time to stock up on some of the stuff we can't get here, pork sausages and bacon, some British goods, a visit to the Saturday market and a night at the English theatre if something good's on.
> I don't think we'll spend much time on the beach.
> Cold weather and rain forecast.


No need to pack the mankini then!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> That's fantastic.
> 
> It's the last day of school before the winter break in Turkey. Will be going to daughter's kindergarten party in a bit


I've only been back in school for a busy and eventful 3 weeks but ready for another holiday already.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Forward, not back!


As the song says...........
"Star trekking across the universe
Always going forward 'cos we can't find reverse..."


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ma'am yes ma'am!!
> 
> 
> how are you ???


Am so-so. A bit sick, I'm afraid.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Been out checking on the only tortoise in the area other than Tidgy which isn't currently hibernating.
> Got a call that it's not eating.
> I'm not surprised, their house is freezing.
> Gave it a long warm soak and gave it some of Tidgy's little tortoise treats and some turnip tops. It gobbled down the whole lot!
> Most splendid.
> They hadn't been giving it warm soaks or putting it out in the sun during the heat of the day, despite my previous instructions, the garden it is in is shaded at this time of year, but they have a terrace that gets sun.
> I will check again when I return from Spain, they should've hibernated it, but the children keep it awake.
> Hope you're being especially awesome today.


Poor tort, good job Dr Tortoise does house calls!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i got a pile


I've heard that Germaloid is good for piles.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Am so-so. A bit sick, I'm afraid.


Hi Gillian
Sorry to hear you're feeling unwell.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> tonight we are watching 'there's something about mary'



http://gph.is/1J2YPGd


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me,too. Baby picture.
> (I matured quickly.)


That's quite scary!
But very funny!!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Am so-so. A bit sick, I'm afraid.


Get well soon Gillian.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Tidgy's Dad
I've been almost social and sent you a PM. Enjoy.


----------



## johnandjade

we are getting a new fridge freezer tomorrow... a little bit of up cycling on the cards...




they fit perfectly!! a little bit of plywood or whatever i can find and we will have degu draws


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just a quick in and out have NO DATA!!
Four more eggs. Buried DEEP. I only found them because I saw them being dropped. Now I know that there are many more out there. Deeper than I ever dug.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Love to everyone!!
See ya.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Love to everyone!!
> See ya.




i'll drop you an email.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'll drop you an email.


Please do!!
I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
She hurt herself falling off of the couch.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do!!
> I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
> She hurt herself falling off of the couch.


Oh, NOOOOOO!!!!!
Suki is too CUTE to get hurt!!!!!  It shouldn't be allowed!!!!!!  Poor Suki. Poor Suki's dad.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do!!
> I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
> She hurt herself falling off of the couch.




poor pooch really had no luck


----------



## johnandjade

j my have ate too much today


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> j my have ate too much today
> View attachment 197569



You think?


----------



## Momof4

I forgot to shave!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do!!
> I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
> She hurt herself falling off of the couch.




Ouch!! Poor girl!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to shave!
> View attachment 197570




dave grohl !!! nirvana/foos!!! .D


----------



## johnandjade

i'm santa


----------



## johnandjade

actually quite accurate


----------



## Killerrookie

I got peed on 
Risk of weighing tortoises.


----------



## johnandjade

watching trainspotting


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. -4C this morning 

To quote our local news programme last night:
News anchor, Rob, doing the weather handover: "Rachel, will we continue to freeze?"
Rachel the weather girl "Yes"
Rob "Well that's the weather done then..."

We did get a proper forecast once the giggling had stopped, but we're going to carry on with this freeze for a few days yet.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I got my new car! It's a Ford Focus
> 
> And, even more exciting, son got called in to see the owner of the company that he's working for during his university placement year.
> 
> He's only half way through his contract and they've just offered him a permanent job on condition he finishes his degree and graduates. They've also offered him part time remote work while he's at university which will help with the fees
> 
> It's really rather wonderful news


Yay! That's fantastic news!!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> so jade now has a sick line for 2 weeks:/


Hope Jade feels better soon.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do!!
> I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
> She hurt herself falling off of the couch.


Poor baby.  Such big, beautiful eyes. Give that couch a good smacking.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> j my have ate too much today
> View attachment 197569





Momof4 said:


> I forgot to shave!
> View attachment 197570


Funny and creepy. Just the right CDR stuff.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do!!
> I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
> She hurt herself falling off of the couch.


Hope it will heal soon Ed, She looks very sorry for herself


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> j my have ate too much today
> View attachment 197569


The shape of things to if you keep eating all those burgers!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm santa
> View attachment 197571


Add a bit of hair on top you could be Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. -4C this morning
> 
> To quote our local news programme last night:
> News anchor, Rob, doing the weather handover: "Rachel, will we continue to freeze?"
> Rachel the weather girl "Yes"
> Rob "Well that's the weather done then..."
> 
> We did get a proper forecast once the giggling had stopped, but we're going to carry on with this freeze for a few days yet.


Morning Linda.
Big frost here too today.
I like weather forecasts short and to the point!


----------



## spud's_mum

Morning everyone! 

We had a big frost last night so no weeds for spud today  

I had to make do with what I had in the fridge- kale, chicory and florette crispy salad. So he's now lying with his legs stretched out enjoying his breakfast


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
A very cold but bright morning here.

I'm going to have a little rant now and let off steam so apologies in advance.
I need to go out but my neighbours are up to their old tricks.
They have chopped down all the blackberry bushes behind the wall in the lane at the end of my garden again, which at this time of year isn't a massive loss as they have all shed their leaves and will grow again, but they are having their garden repaved at the moment and are dumping rubble on top of it all too.
They can't see the mess from their own garden but it is in full view of mine.
I am worried the old stone wall won't be able to take much more weight behind it.
Everything behind it has come from their house and garden over the years.
I may be being a bit oversensitive but this really is feeling like bullying - they only do the section at the end of my garden and leave the rest at the end of my other neighbours. They think they can do whatever they want without any consideration for my opinions or feelings. I avoid confrontation at all costs when I can as I am on my own without backup. They also only do things which they know will affect me, when I am in work so the damage is done when I get home.

I know I can contact environmental health about fly tipping again, but I feel as if I am in danger of looking as if I am one of these people who constantly complain.
I just don't know what to do anymore and it is really getting to me, to the point where I don't want to leave the house when they are 'active'. I can't avoid going to work and I'm usually a pretty calm person, but my anxiety levels are through the roof as I worry about what they are doing while I'm gone.
If anyone has any ideas (landmines not an option) please let me know.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> We had a big frost last night so no weeds for spud today
> 
> I had to make do with what I had in the fridge- kale, chicory and florette crispy salad. So he's now lying with his legs stretched out enjoying his breakfast
> View attachment 197608
> 
> 
> View attachment 197604
> 
> View attachment 197605
> 
> View attachment 197606
> 
> View attachment 197607


He's looking lovely,
I love it when they stretch their little legs out like that!


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> He's looking lovely,
> I love it when they stretch their little legs out like that!


I love their little legs, they're so chubby and cute 

He's still going!


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> I love their little legs, they're so chubby and cute
> 
> He's still going!
> View attachment 197609


Lola is currently doing his Superman pose under his lamp.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola is currently doing his Superman pose under his lamp.


Hi Spud's Mum and Lyn

Glad to hear Lola and Spud are enjoying warmth. Joe is still doing his house-brick impression in his fridge where it's a lot warmer than it is outside. 

Daughter has departed for the second week of her small mammal study skills course. She now has her license to catch shrews. This week it's harvest mice


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi Spud's Mum and Lyn
> 
> Glad to hear Lola and Spud are enjoying warmth. Joe is still doing his house-brick impression in his fridge where it's a lot warmer than it is outside.
> 
> Daughter has departed for the second week of her small mammal study skills course. She now has her license to catch shrews. This week it's harvest mice


That will be lovely for her, it must be so interesting and enjoyable doing that sort of work.
So far so good with the new car?


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> Lola is currently doing his Superman pose under his lamp.


Aww haha spuds crashed out under his lamp too


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> So far so good with the new car?


I need to sit down with the book and work out how to tune the radio to channels I like. 

I haven't got to drive it yet today. JoesDad wanted a turn


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww haha spuds crashed out under his lamp too
> View attachment 197612
> View attachment 197613


I love the way they sprawl twisted like that


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> I love the way they sprawl twisted like that


I remember the first time he did it... Scared the life out of me haha!

They're so cute!


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all!! late one last night and was working today. went to asda after work to pick up cigarettes and beer... got beer and went to cigarette counter, placed beer on counter asked for smokes and couple scratch cards and the guy never scanned the beer!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> j my have ate too much today
> View attachment 197569


 GAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> We had a big frost last night so no weeds for spud today
> 
> I had to make do with what I had in the fridge- kale, chicory and florette crispy salad. So he's now lying with his legs stretched out enjoying his breakfast
> View attachment 197608
> 
> 
> View attachment 197604
> 
> View attachment 197605
> 
> View attachment 197606
> 
> View attachment 197607


I LOVE it when they sprawl with their legs stretched out like that!!! To me, that means a happy, contented tortoise who feels completely safe!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> A very cold but bright morning here.
> 
> I'm going to have a little rant now and let off steam so apologies in advance.
> I need to go out but my neighbours are up to their old tricks.
> They have chopped down all the blackberry bushes behind the wall in the lane at the end of my garden again, which at this time of year isn't a massive loss as they have all shed their leaves and will grow again, but they are having their garden repaved at the moment and are dumping rubble on top of it all too.
> They can't see the mess from their own garden but it is in full view of mine.
> I am worried the old stone wall won't be able to take much more weight behind it.
> Everything behind it has come from their house and garden over the years.
> I may be being a bit oversensitive but this really is feeling like bullying - they only do the section at the end of my garden and leave the rest at the end of my other neighbours. They think they can do whatever they want without any consideration for my opinions or feelings. I avoid confrontation at all costs when I can as I am on my own without backup. They also only do things which they know will affect me, when I am in work so the damage is done when I get home.
> 
> I know I can contact environmental health about fly tipping again, but I feel as if I am in danger of looking as if I am one of these people who constantly complain.
> I just don't know what to do anymore and it is really getting to me, to the point where I don't want to leave the house when they are 'active'. I can't avoid going to work and I'm usually a pretty calm person, but my anxiety levels are through the roof as I worry about what they are doing while I'm gone.
> If anyone has any ideas (landmines not an option) please let me know.


So sorry these people are such jerks.  I agree: it really does sound like bullying. I wish I knew what would help.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> actually quite accurate


Gosh, they treat each other horribly.  I've never really understood that type of humor, I'm afraid.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Lola is currently doing his Superman pose under his lamp.


It STILL tickles me when I hear you refer to Lola as "he" or "him"!!!  EVEN THOUGH I HAVE A FEMALE JACQUES!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Will be off shortly: hubby has been working a LOT lately, so is making it up to me by taking me to New Orleans for Indian food!!!!! YUM!!! 

TTFN!!! 

I AM SO, SO VERY GLAD TO HAVE THE FORUM, CDR AND ALL YOU ROOMIES TO VISIT WITH!!!! Love you ALL!


----------



## johnandjade

here's hoping


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Get well soon Gillian.


Good evening Linda, hope you're well.

Thanks a lot your wishes. Appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian
> Sorry to hear you're feeling unwell.
> Hope you feel better soon!


Hi Lyn, hope you and Lola are both fine, and many thanks your concern.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do!!
> I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
> She hurt herself falling off of the couch.


Hope it was nothing serious and wishes for Suki to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I got my new car! It's a Ford Focus
> 
> And, even more exciting, son got called in to see the owner of the company that he's working for during his university placement year.
> 
> He's only half way through his contract and they've just offered him a permanent job on condition he finishes his degree and graduates. They've also offered him part time remote work while he's at university which will help with the fees
> 
> It's really rather wonderful news


Congrats your new car, Linda!


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww haha spuds crashed out under his lamp too
> View attachment 197612
> View attachment 197613


Adorable!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to shave!
> View attachment 197570


My Italian grandmother had more hair. But she wasn't as cute.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i'm santa
> View attachment 197571


Sean Connery?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> A very cold but bright morning here.
> 
> I'm going to have a little rant now and let off steam so apologies in advance.
> I need to go out but my neighbours are up to their old tricks.
> They have chopped down all the blackberry bushes behind the wall in the lane at the end of my garden again, which at this time of year isn't a massive loss as they have all shed their leaves and will grow again, but they are having their garden repaved at the moment and are dumping rubble on top of it all too.
> They can't see the mess from their own garden but it is in full view of mine.
> I am worried the old stone wall won't be able to take much more weight behind it.
> Everything behind it has come from their house and garden over the years.
> I may be being a bit oversensitive but this really is feeling like bullying - they only do the section at the end of my garden and leave the rest at the end of my other neighbours. They think they can do whatever they want without any consideration for my opinions or feelings. I avoid confrontation at all costs when I can as I am on my own without backup. They also only do things which they know will affect me, when I am in work so the damage is done when I get home.
> 
> I know I can contact environmental health about fly tipping again, but I feel as if I am in danger of looking as if I am one of these people who constantly complain.
> I just don't know what to do anymore and it is really getting to me, to the point where I don't want to leave the house when they are 'active'. I can't avoid going to work and I'm usually a pretty calm person, but my anxiety levels are through the roof as I worry about what they are doing while I'm gone.
> If anyone has any ideas (landmines not an option) please let me know.


So sorry Lyn.
Rational thinking when angry isn't my strong point.
A dialog that asserts myself as the alpha would have happened years ago.
Then if necessary TWO FOLD retaliation untill they submit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope it was nothing serious and wishes for Suki to get well soon.


She is limping a lot less this morning. If there is ANY sign of it on Monday, well go see the docs.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sean Connery?




yessshhh mishhhh money penny 


have you ever seen highlander?


----------



## spud's_mum

Gillian Moore said:


> Adorable!


Thank you


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys


----------



## johnandjade

awesome film, fabulous sound track!!! 

im actually thinking of 'who wants to live forever' as a tattoo on my other arm


----------



## Killerrookie

johnandjade said:


> awesome film, fabulous sound track!!!
> 
> im actually thinking of 'who wants to live forever' as a tattoo on my other arm


I always wanted a tattoo but I don't know what I want.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm being smart and saving money. 
Found free vines for my Chameleons I'll be getting next Saturday.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is limping a lot less this morning. If there is ANY sign of it on Monday, well go see the docs.


Wishes for her to get well soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> I always wanted a tattoo but I don't know what I want.




i'm the wrong person to ask, i act on impulse! have you not seen my bum?? lol, half the forum is scarred!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i'm the wrong person to ask, i act on impulse! have you not seen my bum?? lol, half the forum is scarred!




there was even eye bleach needed!


----------



## johnandjade

watching chewin the fat, season 1 on netflix. you tube scottish cowboys from season 4, awesome


----------



## johnandjade

big jock and rhe big man are great characters s well, all too rude to post though


----------



## johnandjade

scottish star trek


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes for her to get well soon.


I'll tell her that Aunt Gillian wishes her well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John. Are you up?
Up for a phone call?
EMAIL me if so...


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> John. Are you up?
> Up for a phone call?
> EMAIL me if so...




have sent


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> i'm the wrong person to ask, i act on impulse! have you not seen my bum?? lol, half the forum is scarred!



Half or all


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 


Another freezing start to the day. That's 21F in old money. Too blummin' cold again. 

I live in the far south of the UK and, yet again, it's warmer right up north in Scotland than it is here. My phone says it's +1 with John. The weather is upside down!

I hope both Gillian and Suki are feeling better today


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> View attachment 197667
> 
> Another freezing start to the day. That's 21F in old money. Too blummin' cold again.
> 
> I live in the far south of the UK and, yet again, it's warmer right up north in Scotland than it is here. My phone says it's +1 with John. The weather is upside down!
> 
> I hope both Gillian and Suki are feeling better today


Wow, that's cold!

-4 for us today. Our pipes were frozen and when I put the shower on it just filled up!


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Wow, that's cold!
> 
> -4 for us today. Our pipes were frozen and when I put the shower on it just filled up!


I just checked our local weather station. The "feels like" is -9.7C/14F


----------



## JoesMum

Picture I meant to put in previous post


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Will be off shortly: hubby has been working a LOT lately, so is making it up to me by taking me to New Orleans for Indian food!!!!! YUM!!!
> 
> TTFN!!!
> 
> I AM SO, SO VERY GLAD TO HAVE THE FORUM, CDR AND ALL YOU ROOMIES TO VISIT WITH!!!! Love you ALL!


and we're very glad to have you Bea!
Your posts are always a pleasure to read!
Hope you enjoy your meal.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> here's hoping
> View attachment 197626


Blimey John, it's your lucky day!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, hope you and Lola are both fine, and many thanks your concern.


Hi Gillian hope you are feeling better now and that Oli has been looking after you.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> awesome film, fabulous sound track!!!
> 
> im actually thinking of 'who wants to live forever' as a tattoo on my other arm


I'm having that as my epitaph.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I always wanted a tattoo but I don't know what I want.


Nooooo....... don't do it!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm the wrong person to ask, i act on impulse! have you not seen my bum?? lol, half the forum is scarred!


Noooo!....Don't do it!
I still have nightmares about the last time your bum flashed up on my screen!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> So sorry Lyn.
> Rational thinking when angry isn't my strong point.
> A dialog that asserts myself as the alpha would have happened years ago.
> Then if necessary TWO FOLD retaliation untill they submit.


I don't know how many conversations I have had with them about this lane over the years.
She has a new partner who moved in 2 years ago and he has never actually spoken to me but he has obviously believed all her lies about me and goes out of his way to try to intimidate me. He is a foul mouthed yob too. None of the other neighbours in the street can stand them either but they don't have the problems I have and I am reluctant to drag them into my battles.
There are 3 young lads renting the house the other side of me and they are quiet, polite, respectful and no problem at all, the others could learn a lot from them.
Anyway enough moaning from me today - it's Sunday so I should lighten up.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I just checked our local weather station. The "feels like" is -9.7C/14F


3C here no frost - quite tropical by comparison!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - hope you all have a peaceful and enjoyable Sunday!


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates! Happy Sunday! Will be catching up with you soon x


----------



## Kristoff

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> We had a big frost last night so no weeds for spud today
> 
> I had to make do with what I had in the fridge- kale, chicory and florette crispy salad. So he's now lying with his legs stretched out enjoying his breakfast
> View attachment 197608
> 
> 
> View attachment 197604
> 
> View attachment 197605
> 
> View attachment 197606
> 
> View attachment 197607


Spud is so cute! I thought they were eggs in the first photo for a few moments


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> A very cold but bright morning here.
> 
> I'm going to have a little rant now and let off steam so apologies in advance.
> I need to go out but my neighbours are up to their old tricks.
> They have chopped down all the blackberry bushes behind the wall in the lane at the end of my garden again, which at this time of year isn't a massive loss as they have all shed their leaves and will grow again, but they are having their garden repaved at the moment and are dumping rubble on top of it all too.
> They can't see the mess from their own garden but it is in full view of mine.
> I am worried the old stone wall won't be able to take much more weight behind it.
> Everything behind it has come from their house and garden over the years.
> I may be being a bit oversensitive but this really is feeling like bullying - they only do the section at the end of my garden and leave the rest at the end of my other neighbours. They think they can do whatever they want without any consideration for my opinions or feelings. I avoid confrontation at all costs when I can as I am on my own without backup. They also only do things which they know will affect me, when I am in work so the damage is done when I get home.
> 
> I know I can contact environmental health about fly tipping again, but I feel as if I am in danger of looking as if I am one of these people who constantly complain.
> I just don't know what to do anymore and it is really getting to me, to the point where I don't want to leave the house when they are 'active'. I can't avoid going to work and I'm usually a pretty calm person, but my anxiety levels are through the roof as I worry about what they are doing while I'm gone.
> If anyone has any ideas (landmines not an option) please let me know.


So sorry to hear about your trouble, Lyn! Maybe Ed could stay at your place for a bit - to intimidate them into being civil? :/


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hi Spud's Mum and Lyn
> 
> Glad to hear Lola and Spud are enjoying warmth. Joe is still doing his house-brick impression in his fridge where it's a lot warmer than it is outside.
> 
> Daughter has departed for the second week of her small mammal study skills course. She now has her license to catch shrews. This week it's harvest mice


Sounds like a fun course! Glad she can do something she likes.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> It STILL tickles me when I hear you refer to Lola as "he" or "him"!!!  EVEN THOUGH I HAVE A FEMALE JACQUES!!!!


Same here  even though Kristoff could have easily turned out to be a "she"


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> here's hoping
> View attachment 197626


Don't forget all about us if you do win


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Same here  even though Kristoff could have easily turned out to be a "she"


I have thought about changing it to the Welsh name Iolo (pronounced Yourlow ) which is similar and quite appropriate as he is low on the ground, or Riley as he rules the roost and has 'the life of Riley', but out of habit have stuck with Lola. He also closes his eyes when I stoke his leg and sing the song to him at bathtime - that may be caused by pain though!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Don't forget all about us if you do win


We know where he lives so we can send begging letters.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all! late night last night, didn't wake till 1400! no joy with the lotto


----------



## johnandjade

jade wanted a shelf, not drawers..do working with whats here and a bit of up cycling....



straps and carbord from the new fridge = a solution!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening ladies and gentleman of the CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening ladies and gentleman of the CDR.


Good evening Sabine, it's quiet in here tonight!
Hope you have had a good weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade wanted a shelf, not drawers..do working with whats here and a bit of up cycling....
> View attachment 197713
> 
> 
> straps and carbord from the new fridge = a solution!
> View attachment 197714
> View attachment 197715


Glad to see you're better and feeling your shelf again, John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> I always wanted a tattoo but I don't know what I want.


The real issue is that something so important to you that you want it tattooed onto your skin now, may very well be something that you'd like to forget decades or just years from now.
I have five and three of those are covering up another tattoo.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> View attachment 197667
> 
> Another freezing start to the day. That's 21F in old money. Too blummin' cold again.
> 
> I live in the far south of the UK and, yet again, it's warmer right up north in Scotland than it is here. My phone says it's +1 with John. The weather is upside down!
> 
> I hope both Gillian and Suki are feeling better today


Suki is still limping bit not much. I'll give it another 24 hours.
Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Quiet here tonight.
Just as well.
I have no data left.
Good night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So sorry, Lyn.
I have no words.
Just anger.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian hope you are feeling better now and that Oli has been looking after you.


Good morning Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.

Am not much better. I might have to see a doctor. Thanks VERY MUCH your question. Appreciate it.

Oli is looking after me: despite the cold weather here, he has become extremely active - touch wood.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have thought about changing it to the Welsh name Iolo (pronounced Yourlow ) which is similar and quite appropriate as he is low on the ground, or Riley as he rules the roost and has 'the life of Riley', but out of habit have stuck with Lola. He also closes his eyes when I stoke his leg and sing the song to him at bathtime - that may be caused by pain though!



Hi Lyn. What's wrong with Lola? Is he sick? In pain? I sincerely hope not.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll tell her that Aunt Gillian wishes her well.


Hi Ed. Hope you are well and that Suki is better. Did she get my message?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> View attachment 197667
> 
> Another freezing start to the day. That's 21F in old money. Too blummin' cold again.
> 
> I live in the far south of the UK and, yet again, it's warmer right up north in Scotland than it is here. My phone says it's +1 with John. The weather is upside down!
> 
> I hope both Gillian and Suki are feeling better today


Good morning Linda hope you're fine in that cold weather.......brrrrrr.

Am still sick and may have to see a doctor. Many thanks your concern.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Linda hope you're fine in that cold weather.......brrrrrr.
> 
> Am still sick and may have to see a doctor. Many thanks your concern.


Seeing a doctor is sometimes the only way. Hopefully you will start to recover soon 

Glad to hear Suki is improving, Ed 

Good morning all. We have very thick freezing fog this morning. The temperature is -3 and the visibility is even worse than in the CDR. This makes for awful driving conditions. I hope it clears by lunchtime when I have to go and chair behaviour panels up in the north of the county.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. Hope you are well and that Suki is better. Did she get my message?


Yes she did and she says she still has some tenderness, but seems like she'll recover soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It rained all night long and then on the way to work a few moments ago, I was run off the road by an SUV on the wrong side of the median with no lights.
I won't be needing my Diet Mountain Dew this morning. I'm WIDE awake.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I walked and fed Suki and she seemed to be walking on that leg a lot better.
No lights, though.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It rained all night long and then on the way to work a few moments ago, I was run off the road by an SUV on the wrong side of the median with no lights.
> I won't be needing my Diet Mountain Dew this morning. I'm WIDE awake.


Happens in Turkey every day. I still explode with road rage every time. 
Good morning, Ed! Hope the rest of your day is less eventful.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Still a bit busy with mom's doctors. 
I have submitted my PhD application. Please keep your fingers crossed for as long as is feasible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Happens in Turkey every day. I still explode with road rage every time.
> Good morning, Ed! Hope the rest of your day is less eventful.


Morning Lena.
I didn't even have time to yell at the idiot.
Not that it would have helped.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Still a bit busy with mom's doctors.
> I have submitted my PhD application. Please keep your fingers crossed for as long as is feasible.


Good luck.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Morning Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It rained all night long and then on the way to work a few moments ago, I was run off the road by an SUV on the wrong side of the median with no lights.
> I won't be needing my Diet Mountain Dew this morning. I'm WIDE awake.


Goodness Ed!
I'm glad you're ok!
Unfortunately we have that problem too because of all freeways


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Goodness Ed!
> I'm glad you're ok!
> Unfortunately we have that problem too because of all freeways


At 3:45-4:00 A.M. you meet all of the special people.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yeah no kidding!
I'm up really early for work, so I'm right there with you.


----------



## Bee62

Good luck from me too, Lena.

ZEROPILOT said


> Good morning.
> It rained all night long and then on the way to work a few moments ago, I was run off the road by an SUV on the wrong side of the median with no lights.
> I won't be needing my Diet Mountain Dew this morning. I'm WIDE awake.



Thats an experience no one needs ! Good that you were`t hurt ! There are so many idiots on the streets.


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all, oh my that was alot of beer consumed over the weekend!

hope everyone is well and had a good one


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello hellooooo


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Austin.
It's dead in here.


----------



## johnandjade

almost home time


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes she did and she says she still has some tenderness, but seems like she'll recover soon.


Hi Ed how is she now? Hope she's better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed how is she now? Hope she's better.


Better but not perfect.
I'm trying to resist going to the vet yet again for nothing.
She is acting perfectly normal. Jumping and spinning and acting like a nut.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It rained all night long and then on the way to work a few moments ago, I was run off the road by an SUV on the wrong side of the median with no lights.
> I won't be needing my Diet Mountain Dew this morning. I'm WIDE awake.


Good evening Ed.

Talking about rain: here _PRAYERS _take place for rain. We are running putt of water. Water/rain is something that those living in Europe/USA do not seem to value/appreciate, due to the fact that they have enough water. I don't mean you Ed, so please do not take my words personal, OK?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Better but not perfect.
> I'm trying to resist going to the vet yet again for nothing.
> She is acting perfectly normal. Jumping and spinning and acting like a nut.


Glad to know she's better. Why don't you want to take her to the vet again? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Seeing a doctor is sometimes the only way. Hopefully you will start to recover soon
> 
> Glad to hear Suki is improving, Ed
> 
> Good morning all. We have very thick freezing fog this morning. The temperature is -3 and the visibility is even worse than in the CDR. This makes for awful driving conditions. I hope it clears by lunchtime when I have to go and chair behaviour panels up in the north of the county.


True. At times there's no other way out. I just do not want to go out in the very cold weather and make things worse. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

at Cold Dark Room​


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> At 3:45-4:00 A.M. you meet all of the special people.



So glad you're ok! 
Good to hear Suki is acting like a nut!

We took our big 9mo old puppy in a few weeks ago because his front leg went lame and he was in a lot of pain when his shoulder was touched. 

He was with the pet sitter who works at our vet. So when we got home we took him to the vet on Monday and it was $480 for x-rays, sedation and meds. 
I think if we would've waited a couple more days he may have been just fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to know she's better. Why don't you want to take her to the vet again? if I may ask.


Every time I do, it's usually "nothing" and that nothing generally costs $300 plus.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> So glad you're ok!
> Good to hear Suki is acting like a nut!
> 
> We took our big 9mo old puppy in a few weeks ago because his front leg went lame and he was in a lot of pain when his shoulder was touched.
> 
> He was with the pet sitter who works at our vet. So when we got home we took him to the vet on Monday and it was $480 for x-rays, sedation and meds.
> I think if we would've waited a couple more days he may have been just fine.


Suki isn't yelping. Isn't licking or doing anything unusual except every now and then, she will raise that leg and limp a few steps.
I'll give it another day. I think it's a muscle pull and not a skeletal injury.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki isn't yelping. Isn't licking or doing anything unusual except every now and then, she will raise that leg and limp a few steps.
> I'll give it another day. I think it's a muscle pull and not a skeletal injury.



I think that's wise!! I wish I would have waited. 
I think my guy pulled a muscle too! After all those X-rays I never got a diagnoses. Just possible ailments. 
My dogs wrestle and run the property like they're trying to kill each other.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I think that's wise!! I wish I would have waited.
> I think my guy pulled a muscle too! After all those X-rays I never got a diagnoses. Just possible ailments.
> My dogs wrestle and run the property like they're trying to kill each other.


Last night she ran around the house with a rag, begging my wife and I to play tug with her. We didn't because it requires her to use her back legs too hard.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Every time I do, it's usually "nothing" and that nothing generally costs $300 plus.


At least it's "nothing" although that is a lot of money.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> At least it's "nothing" although that is a lot of money.


It would be money well spent, if it were for a reason.
I mean I never complained about spending a couple thousand on Bertha when she was sick. And that was a tortoise. Not my beloved little dog!
I hate spending money on a diagnosis of: "Rest and then bring her back in a week."


----------



## Turtleman135

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Sabine, it's quiet in here tonight!
> Hope you have had a good weekend.


Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtleman135 said:


> Thanks


Welcome to the room, @Turtleman135
Even if you didn't mean to wind up in here, we're glad to have you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm outside trying to barbecue but it's super windy and getting cooler quick


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Forgot the best part.
The Portabellas.
As soon as I'm done I need to chase down my garbage cans. They just blew across the street.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm outside trying to barbecue but it's super windy and getting cooler quick



Are you feeding army? 
Looks yummy!!


----------



## Bee62

Looks very yummy !!!
Barbecue outside ...? Hmmm, here where I live mayby in 2 - 3 months. 
Actually it is -8 Grad C at night.
Today -3 Grad C.
It is sooooo cooooooold ...


----------



## Momof4

We don't get much rain here but we sure have the past few days!
Here's part of our backyard.


----------



## Bee62

@Momof4

Oh, how terrible ! The muddy water. Hope your house is safe.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. What's wrong with Lola? Is he sick? In pain? I sincerely hope not.


Hi Gillian -
Sorry your still not feeling too well. I think seeing a doctor may be the best thing is possible.
Lola is fine at the moment thank you - I meant the pain I was inflicting on him by singing!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Seeing a doctor is sometimes the only way. Hopefully you will start to recover soon
> 
> Glad to hear Suki is improving, Ed
> 
> Good morning all. We have very thick freezing fog this morning. The temperature is -3 and the visibility is even worse than in the CDR. This makes for awful driving conditions. I hope it clears by lunchtime when I have to go and chair behaviour panels up in the north of the county.


Wales is cold but no frost or fog - yet.
A beautiful sunny winter's day.
Drive carefully.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It rained all night long and then on the way to work a few moments ago, I was run off the road by an SUV on the wrong side of the median with no lights.
> I won't be needing my Diet Mountain Dew this morning. I'm WIDE awake.


That must have been scary Ed, did he stop to check you were OK or is that too much to expect?
I hope you weren't hurt and no damage done to your bike/truck.

We haven't had any rain for well over a week and none forecast for this week either - its been an unusually very dry winter so far in Wales - drier than most summers I think!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Lena.
> I didn't even have time to yell at the idiot.
> Not that it would have helped.


I guess he didn't stop then!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Still a bit busy with mom's doctors.
> I have submitted my PhD application. Please keep your fingers crossed for as long as is feasible.


Good luck with that Lena, It will be hard playing the piano with my fingers crossed but I'll try


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki isn't yelping. Isn't licking or doing anything unusual except every now and then, she will raise that leg and limp a few steps.
> I'll give it another day. I think it's a muscle pull and not a skeletal injury.


Hope so Ed, it's hard to get a dog to rest it's leg which would probably do the trick but how do you make them sit still?


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> @Momof4
> 
> Oh, how terrible ! The muddy water. Hope your house is safe.


 Our house is fine. This is in the lower part of the yard.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm outside trying to barbecue but it's super windy and getting cooler quick


Looks good Ed - I'd like my steak very, very well done please.
My friends in work are taking me out for a meal for my birthday tomorrow after school, I think I may have steak having seen your BBQing


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We don't get much rain here but we sure have the past few days!
> Here's part of our backyard.


Wow you could go white water rafting in that!
Reminds me of the film -
'A river runs through it'
Glad your house is OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all just popped in to catch up with you all, but can't wait as I'm determined to go to bed before midnight tonight and only have 26 mins to achieve that so I'm popping straight back out again.
So Happy Tuesday to you all and take care.
Nos Da!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hope so Ed, it's hard to get a dog to rest it's leg which would probably do the trick but how do you make them sit still?


It's very likely we're going to the vet tomorrow.
She's still limping a little.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Looks good Ed - I'd like my steak very, very well done please.
> My friends in work are taking me out for a meal for my birthday tomorrow after school, I think I may have steak having seen your BBQing


I'd love to make you something and I would if I could.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The wind has stopped.
The weather is very strange all over it seems.
Good night, gang.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian -
> Sorry your still not feeling too well. I think seeing a doctor may be the best thing is possible.
> Lola is fine at the moment thank you - I meant the pain I was inflicting on him by singing!


Hi Lyn. I guess I'll be seeing a doctor today.


----------



## JoesMum

A very quick visit to say Good Morning! 

The trade show in London starts tomorrow. Last day of prep today. Most of yesterday I spent doing governor things - exclusion panels for another school and then a board meeting - so I have a lot of catching up today. My lists don't seem to be getting shorter!

Happy birthday @Lyn W if it's today! (You said something about going out for a meal!)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Forgot the best part.
> The Portabellas.
> As soon as I'm done I need to chase down my garbage cans. They just blew across the street.




oh no!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! back to feeling human again today


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm outside trying to barbecue but it's super windy and getting cooler quick


Could I have one? Medium rare, please. Could never refuse a good steak


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We don't get much rain here but we sure have the past few days!
> Here's part of our backyard.


Oh dear. That's a lot of water. Who's the sweet younger voice in this?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with that Lena, It will be hard playing the piano with my fingers crossed but I'll try


Thank you very much Lyn. Please don't go to treble for me


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! back to feeling human again today


Good morning, John! We missed your human self 



JoesMum said:


> A very quick visit to say Good Morning!
> 
> The trade show in London starts tomorrow. Last day of prep today. Most of yesterday I spent doing governor things - exclusion panels for another school and then a board meeting - so I have a lot of catching up today. My lists don't seem to be getting shorter!...


Good morning, Linda! Good luck with all your lists


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning, Noel!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn. I guess I'll be seeing a doctor today.


Best of luck and get well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Noel!


Morning Lena 
How are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies! 
good morning ed! 

hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Have a great trip, Adam and Wifey! Hope Tidgy's Uncle spoils your girl in the meantime


Tidgy was sulky and wouldn't eat for Uncle Zacariah. 
She's fine now, the silly girl.
Hurrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Back safe and sound, we had a great trip. 
And happy, happy, happy birthday.
Hope you have a really splendid day and will let me join in the pass the parcel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have a great time


Did.
Back now! 
Hello!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great holiday!


Thank you, I most certainly did. 
Pages Of Cold Dark Room to catch up on now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i no longer feel fabulous, i feel AWESOME


And then Adam returned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I got my new car! It's a Ford Focus
> 
> And, even more exciting, son got called in to see the owner of the company that he's working for during his university placement year.
> 
> He's only half way through his contract and they've just offered him a permanent job on condition he finishes his degree and graduates. They've also offered him part time remote work while he's at university which will help with the fees
> 
> It's really rather wonderful news


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello, Linda, congrats on your car and also pass on congrats to your son. 
Fair play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I missed you to wish bon voyage, Adam,
> If you check in while you are away, hope you are having a good time!


Lovely! 
Books, dvds, fossils, bacon and sausages to take home. 
The weather was surprisingly good and we had a smashing time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As the song says...........
> "Star trekking across the universe
> Always going forward 'cos we can't find reverse..."


Booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy was sulky and wouldn't eat for Uncle Zacariah.
> She's fine now, the silly girl.
> Hurrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Back safe and sound, we had a great trip.
> And happy, happy, happy birthday.
> Hope you have a really splendid day and will let me join in the pass the parcel.


Welcome back, Adam!!!! 
And thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am so-so. A bit sick, I'm afraid.


Hope you're feeling better now, Gillian.
Love to you and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> I've been almost social and sent you a PM. Enjoy.


Hi, Ken! 
Got it.
Good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we are getting a new fridge freezer tomorrow... a little bit of up cycling on the cards...
> View attachment 197563
> 
> 
> 
> they fit perfectly!! a little bit of plywood or whatever i can find and we will have degu draws


Cycling ?
You're getting a pedal powered freezer ?
How lovely and green.
But a bit tiring, I would imagine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Please do!!
> I got hung up talking to Tom about Sukis leg injury.
> She hurt herself falling off of the couch.


Hi, Suki! 
Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi John
Welcome back Adam
Glad you had a great time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to shave!
> View attachment 197570


That is quite scary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Add a bit of hair on top you could be Adam!


Hmmmmmmm.
Not on top.
Kind of round the side.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> Not on top.
> Kind of round the side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> We had a big frost last night so no weeds for spud today
> 
> I had to make do with what I had in the fridge- kale, chicory and florette crispy salad. So he's now lying with his legs stretched out enjoying his breakfast
> View attachment 197608
> 
> 
> View attachment 197604
> 
> View attachment 197605
> 
> View attachment 197606
> 
> View attachment 197607


Hi, Spud! 
Looking good! 
So good to see you.


----------



## Kristoff

Wibble wobble splash!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> A very cold but bright morning here.
> 
> I'm going to have a little rant now and let off steam so apologies in advance.
> I need to go out but my neighbours are up to their old tricks.
> They have chopped down all the blackberry bushes behind the wall in the lane at the end of my garden again, which at this time of year isn't a massive loss as they have all shed their leaves and will grow again, but they are having their garden repaved at the moment and are dumping rubble on top of it all too.
> They can't see the mess from their own garden but it is in full view of mine.
> I am worried the old stone wall won't be able to take much more weight behind it.
> Everything behind it has come from their house and garden over the years.
> I may be being a bit oversensitive but this really is feeling like bullying - they only do the section at the end of my garden and leave the rest at the end of my other neighbours. They think they can do whatever they want without any consideration for my opinions or feelings. I avoid confrontation at all costs when I can as I am on my own without backup. They also only do things which they know will affect me, when I am in work so the damage is done when I get home.
> 
> I know I can contact environmental health about fly tipping again, but I feel as if I am in danger of looking as if I am one of these people who constantly complain.
> I just don't know what to do anymore and it is really getting to me, to the point where I don't want to leave the house when they are 'active'. I can't avoid going to work and I'm usually a pretty calm person, but my anxiety levels are through the roof as I worry about what they are doing while I'm gone.
> If anyone has any ideas (landmines not an option) please let me know.


You have to keep up the complaining.
It doesn't matter what environmental health think about it, it's their job and what you pay bonkers taxes for. 
Can your other neighbours be persuaded to complain, too ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Spud's Mum and Lyn
> 
> Glad to hear Lola and Spud are enjoying warmth. Joe is still doing his house-brick impression in his fridge where it's a lot warmer than it is outside.
> 
> Daughter has departed for the second week of her small mammal study skills course. She now has her license to catch shrews. This week it's harvest mice


One of our cats caught a shrew once and my dad bravely rescued it. 
The shrew bit him.
Blood everywhere. 
Dad jumped up and down on shrew repeatedly. 
Cat sulked.


----------



## johnandjade

glad to see you had a good time adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I always wanted a tattoo but I don't know what I want.


Cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Still a bit busy with mom's doctors.
> I have submitted my PhD application. Please keep your fingers crossed for as long as is feasible.


Will do.
Best of luck with that, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Turtleman135 said:


> Thanks


Hello, and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room !
Mountain Dew ?
Coffee ?
See if you can fond a passing armadillo and take the weight off your legs. 
You are most welcome here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A very quick visit to say Good Morning!
> 
> The trade show in London starts tomorrow. Last day of prep today. Most of yesterday I spent doing governor things - exclusion panels for another school and then a board meeting - so I have a lot of catching up today. My lists don't seem to be getting shorter!
> 
> Happy birthday @Lyn W if it's today! (You said something about going out for a meal!)


Good morning, Linda. 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! back to feeling human again today


Good morning, John. 
I am trying to feel like a giraffe today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! We missed your human self
> 
> 
> Good morning, Linda! Good luck with all your lists


Good afternoon, Lena.
It's cold here, but was lovely in Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel.
Hi three and an eighth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Best of luck and get well.


Good morning, Ed. 
Bleuuurpppp, shloop.
(giraffe noise).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble Wibble


Wibble Wobble!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble Wobble!


Spain is on my bucket list. 
Is it as nice as they say?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Spain is on my bucket list.
> Is it as nice as they say?


I love Spain, it's variable though, much different between north and south, east and west. 
I go to the south as Costa del Sol is nearly always warm and friendly and is cheaper than most of Europe.
But I'm very fond of Barcelona, too.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommates.
Good afternoon Noel, good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommates.
> Good afternoon Noel, good afternoon Adam.


Good afternoon, Sabine.
Managed to cope while I've been away ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommates.
> Good afternoon Noel, good afternoon Adam.


Hi Sabrine 
Good to see you
I have your postcard on my refrigerator next to Lena's and Adam's


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese ?


Be a silly thing to put on your body.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Be a silly thing to put on your body.


You're right.
Better to put it _in _your body.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're right.
> Better to put it _in _your body.


Yes it is. 
Better than explaining why you have a tattoo of cheese on you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yes it is.
> Better than explaining why you have a tattoo of cheese on you.


I would say, "I like to use myself as live bait for mice."


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would say, "I like to use myself as live bait for mice."


You're so clever. XD
Gosh I never knew I would want a frog so bad in my life. I don't know why I find the African Bull frog so cute.. probably because their chubby...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> You're so clever. XD
> Gosh I never knew I would want a frog so bad in my life. I don't know why I find the African Bull frog so cute.. probably because their chubby...
> View attachment 197843


I think they're gorgeous , too. 
Big tattoo, though.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they're gorgeous , too.
> Big tattoo, though.


Lol.
How are you Adam?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgyds Dad said


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Managed to cope while I've been away ?



Oh, don`t ask. Rarely ! It was very difficult !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortsMum said


> [Hi Sabrine
> Good to see you
> I have your postcard on my refrigerator next to Lena's and Adam's/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Noel,
> 
> that pleases me ! Your postcard stands on my writing table.
> Good to see you too.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said


> You're so clever. XD
> Gosh I never knew I would want a frog so bad in my life. I don't know why I find the African Bull frog so cute.. probably because their chubby...






Why do you show me such a cute picture ? That frog is .... nice... !!! May it would fit to my African Tortoises and snails ? What`s next from Africa ? 
A tiny little elephant or Lion ? Hmmmmm. I had to think about ....


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you show me such a cute picture ? That frog is .... nice... !!! May it would fit to my African Tortoises and snails ? What`s next from Africa ?
> A tiny little elephant or Lion ? Hmmmmm. I had to think about ....


Have you seen the Parsons Chameleon? It's massive and very beautiful, but they originate from Madagascar. 
The frog is so cute in my eyes!! The males can weigh up to 4 pounds and it's like a mini Jabba.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Lol.
> How are you Adam?


Tremendous, but a tad tired. 
Or a toad tired. 
Back from sunny Spain to a rather chilly Morocco. 
Very happy and relaxed, though.
How about you ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Maybe a African Millipede?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you show me such a cute picture ? That frog is .... nice... !!! May it would fit to my African Tortoises and snails ? What`s next from Africa ?
> A tiny little elephant or Lion ? Hmmmmm. I had to think about ....


I think it would eat the snails within 30 seconds.
The tortoises would take a bit longer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Maybe a African Millipede?
> View attachment 197850


I have held one of these.
They tickle.
And are quite magnificent.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you show me such a cute picture ? That frog is .... nice... !!! May it would fit to my African Tortoises and snails ? What`s next from Africa ?
> A tiny little elephant or Lion ? Hmmmmm. I had to think about ....


I guess as long as you don't get a meerkat...


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tremendous, but a tad tired.
> Or a toad tired.
> Back from sunny Spain to a rather chilly Morocco.
> Very happy and relaxed, though.
> How about you ?


At least you had fun and now relaxing!
I'm doing very well, thank you.
This week soon will be very busy. We have to clean the house for my birthday party and prepare all the food. 
Then Saturday is the Reptile Expo.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it would eat the snails within 30 seconds.
> The tortoises would take a bit longer.


Always making me laugh, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> At least you had fun and now relaxing!
> I'm doing very well, thank you.
> This week soon will be very busy. We have to clean the house for my birthday party and prepare all the food.
> Then Saturday is the Reptile Expo.


Don't forget photos.
Of the Expo and your cake.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget photos.
> Of the Expo and your cake.


I'll probably forget the cake because I never liked sweets that much! 
For sure I'll get pictures of the reptile show and do a post on it! Hopefully I stick to the reptiles I want... instead of blowing it on more Sulcatas...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'll probably forget the cake because I never liked sweets that much!
> For sure I'll get pictures of the reptile show and do a post on it! Hopefully I stick to the reptiles I want... instead of blowing it on more Sulcatas...


Actually, i'm not too keen on sweet food either. 
Crisps (chips) , peanuts and cheese and pineapple on sticks! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, i'm not too keen on sweet food either.
> Crisps (chips) , peanuts and cheese and pineapple on sticks!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mmmm peanuts!!! I love them all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Mmmm peanuts!!! I love them all.


Just brought back some Dry Roasted from Spain, as they only do salted and honey-roast here. 
Yuuummmmyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just brought back some Dry Roasted from Spain, as they only do salted and honey-roast here.
> Yuuummmmyyyyy!!!!


My favorite is dry roasted.
I know In Hawaii they have all kinds of flavors for Macadamia Nuts.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said


> Maybe a African Millipede?



Ähhhmmm, I think I don`t like worms ...
What`s not even big in Africa ? Chameleons are cute ! I like it when both of their eyes look to different points !


@Tidgys Dad
Why should a frof eat tortoises ? I don`t think they will do. Or do they ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> Ähhhmmm, I think I don`t like worms ...
> What`s not even big in Africa ? Chameleons are cute ! I like it when both of their eyes look to different points !
> 
> 
> @Tidgys Dad
> Why should a frof eat tortoises ? I don`t think they will do. Or do they ?


It's not a worm!! 
I never thought about having Chameleons until I kept researching and learning more about them on the Chameleon Forums. Now I want to get a pair of Veiled Chameleons and breed them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> My favorite is dry roasted.
> I know In Hawaii they have all kinds of flavors for Macadamia Nuts.


We get Macademia nuts here in a couple of different flavours.
Seriously yummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> Ähhhmmm, I think I don`t like worms ...
> What`s not even big in Africa ? Chameleons are cute ! I like it when both of their eyes look to different points !
> 
> 
> @Tidgys Dad
> Why should a frof eat tortoises ? I don`t think they will do. Or do they ?


Those giant bullfrogs will eat anything they can get in their mouths. 
They're invasive and very greedy.


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 


*Happy Birthday Lena !



*
*I wish you a happy day and a happy new year of your life ! May all your wishes come true !*
*And stay with us here in the CDR ! *
*



*
*Sabine



*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> You're so clever. XD
> Gosh I never knew I would want a frog so bad in my life. I don't know why I find the African Bull frog so cute.. probably because their chubby...
> View attachment 197843


They used to be sold as PAC MAN frogs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Welcome back, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome back, Adam.


Thanks.
Good to be back.


----------



## johnandjade

finished on time, target hit and half way through tomorrows work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished on time, target hit and half way through tomorrows work


Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Not quite sure what day it is, but I have a lesson tomorrow. 
Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway, well done, sir.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly tells me that miss Suki is no longer limping.


----------



## Momof4

Awww, received a lovely postcard from Lena!
Thank you!!!
I'm keeping all my CDR cards!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly tells me that miss Suki is no longer limping.


woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Not quite sure what day it is, but I have a lesson tomorrow.
> Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anyway, well done, sir.




glad to have you back


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly tells me that miss Suki is no longer limping.



Great news! You guys could go to a lovely dinner and spend half of what a vet bill would have been!

I can justify anything


----------



## Momof4

Just got caught in the rain trying to get my Fitbit steps in!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Great news! You guys could go to a lovely dinner and spend half of what a vet bill would have been!
> 
> I can justify anything


Exactly what an overnight trip to Key West would cost.
She reminds me of that...........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Great news! You guys could go to a lovely dinner and spend half of what a vet bill would have been!
> 
> I can justify anything


Apparently women think the same way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Just got caught in the rain trying to get my Fitbit steps in!!
> 
> View attachment 197857


Lime Green is the only good color.
Stay dry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly tells me that miss Suki is no longer limping.


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good for you, Suki!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to have you back


Of course you are!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just got caught in the rain trying to get my Fitbit steps in!!
> 
> View attachment 197857


Hello, Kathy! 
*waves*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She can't wave.
She's running with a stroller in one hand and a lime green umbrella in the other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She can't wave.
> She's running with a stroller in one hand and a lime green umbrella in the other.


Good point. 
But I'll wave anyway!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Exactly what an overnight trip to Key West would cost.
> She reminds me of that...........


Look at that face!
She's irresistible.
That's one pup that even Gillian would love


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Look at that face!
> She's irresistible.
> That's one pup that even Gillian would love


I agree. 
But Gillian would still be scared, I expect !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Look at that face!
> She's irresistible.
> That's one pup that even Gillian would love




awww wee sweetheart


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Kathy!
> *waves*



Hi Adam!! 
Sure missed the heck out of you!!!


----------



## johnandjade

took the long way home tonight, discovered we now have a cave!



and new 'art' on the hotel wall



gerry rafirty and big tam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam!!
> Sure missed the heck out of you!!!


*Blushes* 
Thanks! 
Missed you guys, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> took the long way home tonight, discovered we now have a cave!
> View attachment 197865
> 
> 
> and new 'art' on the hotel wall
> View attachment 197866
> 
> 
> gerry rafirty and big tam


Caves are good.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Caves are good.




i didn't visit. my friend actually used to own the place, hes pan bread now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i didn't visit. my friend actually used to own the place, hes pan bread now


That's sad.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's sad.




nothing but great memories.


----------



## johnandjade

so, i want to eventually make a sliding bookcase as the door to my man cave... 




however, a project just now...



old cardboard and some pens...


----------



## johnandjade

make one of these and stick it on the door


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday Lena !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *I wish you a happy day and a happy new year of your life ! May all your wishes come true !*
> *And stay with us here in the CDR ! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Sabine
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you, Bee!!!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly tells me that miss Suki is no longer limping.


Great news!


Momof4 said:


> Awww, received a lovely postcard from Lena!
> Thank you!!!
> I'm keeping all my CDR cards!!
> 
> View attachment 197856


More great news!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> make one of these and stick it on the door
> View attachment 197869


My exterior doors are TARDIS blue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Great news!
> 
> More great news!!


Had a super day so far, Lena ?


----------



## johnandjade

mince and tattiies for tea


----------



## johnandjade

my bathroom bulb blew ... red rag to a bull  ... 


oh ed!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my bathroom bulb blew ... red rag to a bull  ...
> 
> 
> oh ed!!!
> View attachment 197871


You won't get enough UVB, John.!
But your eyes should be okay.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had a super day so far, Lena ?


Fantastic, thank you. In-laws tomorrow. This concludes my celebrations for January.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Fantastic, thank you. In-laws tomorrow. This concludes my celebrations for January.


I'm sure i can find another cause to celebrate.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You won't get enough UVB, John.!
> But your eyes should be okay.



have filed bath with baked beans to compensate


----------



## johnandjade

2040, and starting to nod off on fluffy. going to take bins out, 55 steps down, 55 up! has anyone sen band of brothers?? .. koorahkee??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have filed bath with baked beans to compensate


Splendid! 
Or alphabetti spaghetti is acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2040, and starting to nod off on fluffy. going to take bins out, 55 steps down, 55 up! has anyone sen band of brothers?? .. koorahkee??


Not seen it. 
It's supposed to be good, though.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> my bathroom bulb blew ... red rag to a bull  ...
> 
> 
> oh ed!!!
> View attachment 197871


That's the story I would tell also ! But we know the truth you just want to drink your beer in the dark !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's the story I would tell also ! But we know the truth you just want to drink your beer in the dark !


Hello, Grandpa!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Grandpa!


Hello young man are you having a great day I hope ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello young man are you having a great day I hope ?


Indeed, I am.
Most splendid, but back to work tomorrow, though only a couple of hours.


----------



## Momof4

If I post a video of my tortoise with me talking, will you guys laugh?
I have never made a video before. 
It's not exciting at all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> If I post a video of my tortoise with me talking, will you guys laugh?
> I have never made a video before.
> It's not exciting at all!


I'd love to see it ! 
Please post!


----------



## Momof4

I'm so nervous:-
Let me go pick up my kid from school.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm so nervous:-
> Let me go pick up my kid from school.


A new experience! 
I'm a little nervous, too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Of course we'll laugh. That's what we're here for, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Of course we'll laugh. That's what we're here for, isn't it?


Ho ho ho! 
Good afternoon, Yvonne.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, here is goes. It's short. I hate hearing my voice! 
It's not done yet and yes, I know there isn't a water source


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Ok, here is goes. It's short. I hate hearing my voice!
> It's not done yet and yes, I know there isn't a water source


Charming! 
And Willow is beautiful !
I love their curiosity. 
You voice is lovely, too, Kathy!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, I am.
> Most splendid, but back to work tomorrow, though only a couple of hours.


Don't rush back to work !!! If I could I would have retired last year or Evan the year before or be for that !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't rush back to work !!! If I could I would have retired last year or Evan the year before or be for that !


I retired at 39, Gramps, but I do a bit of teaching. 
Maybe eight to twelve hours a week, but i still grumble. 
Quite like it really, though.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you're feeling better now, Gillian.
> Love to you and Oli.


Hi Adam, hope you're all well. 

I've been to a doctor and was told it's all *tension*. Nothing physical, thank GOD.

Thanks very much your concern Adam. 

Regards to Wifey, and lots of love to Tidgy from Oli (not Kahn of course).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, hope you're all well.
> 
> I've been to a doctor and was told it's all *tension*. Nothing physical, thank GOD.
> 
> Thanks very much your concern Adam.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and lots of love to Tidgy from Oli (not Kahn of course).


Does Oli Kahn not love me anymore ?
Glad it's nothing physical, Gillian, now all you have to do is learn to relax.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Wibble wobble splash!


Wishes for a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Lena!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does Oli Kahn not love me anymore ?
> Glad it's nothing physical, Gillian, now all you have to do is learn to relax.


No he doesn't.  He only love *ME*! 

Learn to relax?  How on earth is that done?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No he doesn't.  He only love *ME*!
> 
> Learn to relax?  How on earth is that done?


Not sure. 
Wish wifey could learn the skill, too.
I'm not sure Oli Kahn would help one relax, he can be quite stressed and temperamental, himself.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I retired at 39, Gramps, but I do a bit of teaching.
> Maybe eight to twelve hours a week, but i still grumble.
> Quite like it really, though.


I only work 4 days a week but I wish it was less !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure.
> Wish wifey could learn the skill, too.
> I'm not sure Oli Kahn would help one relax, he can be quite stressed and temperamental, himself.


Wow! Not Oli Kahn. He's another one (I believe) who need help here.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> If I post a video of my tortoise with me talking, will you guys laugh?
> I have never made a video before.
> It's not exciting at all!


Go ahead please!

I won't laugh I promise you.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Best of luck and get well.


Thanks very much Ed.

By the way how's Suki? Better, I hope.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad , do you really think someone like Oli Kahn could ever relax?




​


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Thank you very much Lyn. Please don't go to treble for me


Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy was sulky and wouldn't eat for Uncle Zacariah.
> She's fine now, the silly girl.
> Hurrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Back safe and sound, we had a great trip.
> And happy, happy, happy birthday.
> Hope you have a really splendid day and will let me join in the pass the parcel.


Welcome back!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies!
> good morning ed!
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy


Hi John.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Noel!









Happy Birthday Lena! ​


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Lena hope you are having a lovely day!


----------



## Lyn W

@Tidgy's Dad 
Hi Adam welcome back sounds like a good trip.
Do you have a refrigerated suitcase to carry all your bacon and sausages back home?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We get Macademia nuts here in a couple of different flavours.
> Seriously yummy!


I thought that was a dance


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly tells me that miss Suki is no longer limping.


That's great new, Ed - for Suki and your wallet!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Ok, here is goes. It's short. I hate hearing my voice!
> It's not done yet and yes, I know there isn't a water source


Willow is lovely and looks as if s/he's enjoying the new space.
You have a very nice voice Kathy!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, hope you're all well.
> 
> I've been to a doctor and was told it's all *tension*. Nothing physical, thank GOD.
> 
> Thanks very much your concern Adam.
> 
> Regards to Wifey, and lots of love to Tidgy from Oli (not Kahn of course).


Hope the doctor has put your mind at rest Gillian,
I used to listen to some relaxation tapes to help me wind down.
It involved concentrating on your own breathing and counting backwards from 100.
I don't know what the rest of the tape said or if it worked - I always fell asleep before I counted down to 60!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A very quick visit to say Good Morning!
> 
> The trade show in London starts tomorrow. Last day of prep today. Most of yesterday I spent doing governor things - exclusion panels for another school and then a board meeting - so I have a lot of catching up today. My lists don't seem to be getting shorter!
> 
> Happy birthday @Lyn W if it's today! (You said something about going out for a meal!)


Good luck with the show Linda.
Thanks for the birthday wishes - it was on the 13th but this was the nearest date most could make it.
I enjoyed good company and a good meal.
No slaving over a hot popty ping for me tonight!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hope the doctor has put your mind at rest Gillian,
> I used to listen to some relaxation tapes to help me wind down.
> It involved concentrating on your own breathing and counting backwards from 100.
> I don't know what the rest of the tape said or if it worked - I always fell asleep before I counted down to 60!


Hi Lyn, and thanks very much your question as well as your advise.
I can't say I'll relax withing 24 hours. I know about the tapes you mentioned. However, I'm not sure if they are available here. This is part of the "Third World" I'm afraid. I've tried playing with numbers so as to speak. But that does not work as easily as one may think.

How's Lola? Hope he's well. Believe it or not Oli is still wide awake and it's 1.40am here. GOD only knows why.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with the show Linda.
> Thanks for the birthday wishes - it was on the 13th but this was the nearest date most could make it.
> I enjoyed good company and a good meal.
> No slaving over a hot popty ping for me tonight!


13th? Unlucky number?! 

Only joking Lyn, OK?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Willow is lovely and looks as if s/he's enjoying the new space.
> You have a very nice voice Kathy!



Aww, thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, and thanks very much your question as well as your advise.
> I can't say I'll relax withing 24 hours. I know about the tapes you mentioned. However, I'm not sure if they are available here. This is part of the "Third World" I'm afraid. I've tried playing with numbers so as to speak. But that does not work as easily as one may think.
> 
> How's Lola? Hope he's well. Believe it or not Oli is still wide awake and it's 1.40am here. GOD only knows why.


Hi Gillian, you may be able to find some relaxation techniques on YouTube - it seems to cover everything else from wart removal to DIY open heart surgery!!
Oli seems to have livened up considerably lately - Lola is OK - still suffering from the Winter blues I think but he is eating and out and about for a few hours a day. I haven't seen him today as he was still in his hide when I left this morning and I was home late today. I was going to drag him out for a soak but decided to leave him tonight. He'd eaten all his food so not worried about him. I don't like not seeing him though. I'll have a peep at him in then morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> 13th? Unlucky number?!
> 
> Only joking Lyn, OK?


Well it was unlucky for my Mum and Dad - they ended up with me and couldn't send me back!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming!
> And Willow is beautiful !
> I love their curiosity.
> You voice is lovely, too, Kathy!




Thank you!! 
She is a sweet little thing.
We found her as a hatchling next to our pool.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah ha ha ha ha ha!! Funniest thing I've watched today! I'm rolling on the floor and holding my sides. Stop - you're killin' me!

But on the serious side, Willow is very pretty. Do you know how old it is? That's a pretty nice place for a young tortoise. In the house at night, right?


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos Da!
Glad to see you are all well.
Take care and see you soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian, you may be able to find some relaxation techniques on YouTube - it seems to cover everything else from wart removal to DIY open heart surgery!!
> Oli seems to have livened up considerably lately - Lola is OK - still suffering from the Winter blues I think but he is eating and out and about for a few hours a day. I haven't seen him today as he was still in his hide when I left this morning and I was home late today. I was going to drag him out for a soak but decided to leave him tonight. He'd eaten all his food so not worried about him. I don't like not seeing him though. I'll have a peep at him in then morning.


True, one can find anything on the net. I'll give it a try.

Glad to know Lola is fine. Oli is eating relatively well. Butt the "funny" thing is that when it's cold he's wide awake, and when it's relatively warm, he falls asleep. Shouldn't things go the other round with torts, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say Nos Da!
> Glad to see you are all well.
> Take care and see you soon.


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Lena hope you are having a lovely day!


A lovely post Lyn, and lucky Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I only work 4 days a week but I wish it was less !


Retirement's great, sure enough. 
I love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad , do you really think someone like Oli Kahn could ever relax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Maybe a bit, now he's retired. 
I hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Hi Adam welcome back sounds like a good trip.
> Do you have a refrigerated suitcase to carry all your bacon and sausages back home?


Yep, an insulated special freezer bag and a very cold group of coaches and boats this time.
Hi, Lyn.
Sorry to hear about your neighbours latest antics. 
Wish I were there to help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Willow is lovely and looks as if s/he's enjoying the new space.
> You have a very nice voice Kathy!


Snapish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say Nos Da!
> Glad to see you are all well.
> Take care and see you soon.


Sorry to have missed you. 
Was starting my Doctor Who catch up so two episodes of "The Ark In Space" tonight plus extras.
Brilliant! 
Nos da, Lyn, hopefully chat tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True, one can find anything on the net. I'll give it a try.
> 
> Glad to know Lola is fine. Oli is eating relatively well. Butt the "funny" thing is that when it's cold he's wide awake, and when it's relatively warm, he falls asleep. Shouldn't things go the other round with torts, or am I mistaken?


I think they do a fair bit of sleeping whatever the weather. 
They're good at kipping.


----------



## Killerrookie

How much leopard gecko eggs do you guys think there is in the jar?
I say 53.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 197890
> 
> How much leopard gecko eggs do you guys think there is in the jar?
> I say 53.


How odd! 
72


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How odd!
> 72


Well it's a contest! At the show whoever guesses the correct amount gets a gecko.
I'm just guessing for fun tho. 
I just texted these very nice people asking if they'll have pixie frogs and they responded so kindly and even offered to put my name on one and set it aside just for me at the show. 
He just won me over...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Well it's a contest! At the show whoever guesses the correct amount gets a gecko.
> I'm just guessing for fun tho.
> I just texted these very nice people asking if they'll have pixie frogs and they responded so kindly and even offered to put my name on one and set it aside just for me at the show.
> He just won me over...


Marvelous. 
Don't forget to tell us the answer to how many there were.
And good love with the froggie.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marvelous.
> Don't forget to tell us the answer to how many there were.
> And good love with the froggie.


Thank you so much! I'll tell you all the answer when they announce it. 
I'm super excited for the frog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you so much! I'll tell you all the answer when they announce it.
> I'm super excited for the frog.


Good luck, again. 
I'm off to sleep, now, so hopefully see all about it tomorrow! 
Night night, Austin.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha ha!! Funniest thing I've watched today! I'm rolling on the floor and holding my sides. Stop - you're killin' me!
> 
> But on the serious side, Willow is very pretty. Do you know how old it is? That's a pretty nice place for a young tortoise. In the house at night, right?




Lol Yvonne! 
Same age as yours if you still have them. Hatched about Sept 2015. 

Yes, she's in a closed chamber unless she's outside.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 197890
> 
> How much leopard gecko eggs do you guys think there is in the jar?
> I say 53.




Ummm, maybe 62?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Ok, here is goes. It's short. I hate hearing my voice!
> It's not done yet and yes, I know there isn't a water source


Fantastic.  You have a good voice, Kathy, and clear diction. When you asked if we'd laugh, I expected you would voice the tort as if s/he is speaking, lol.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Wishes for a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Lena!


Thank you, Gillian! Hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 197890
> 
> How much leopard gecko eggs do you guys think there is in the jar?
> I say 53.


Gecko talk was the other forum, no? Geez, Adam and Austin, now we have geckos all over the CDR. All 59 of them.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Lena hope you are having a lovely day!


Thank you, Lyn! A singing tort - like a cherry on top of the cake


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Ok, here is goes. It's short. I hate hearing my voice!
> It's not done yet and yes, I know there isn't a water source




you sound lovely kathy


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.




allo' ma'am, hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all and happy birthday lena


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> my bathroom bulb blew ... red rag to a bull  ...
> 
> 
> oh ed!!!
> View attachment 197871


Those spiral lights are the leading cause of death..............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Ok, here is goes. It's short. I hate hearing my voice!
> It's not done yet and yes, I know there isn't a water source


I really enjoy hearing other members voices. 
That's a very nice video.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much Ed.
> 
> By the way how's Suki? Better, I hope.


Better still.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those spiral lights are the leading cause of death..............




good morning ed .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> 13th? Unlucky number?!
> 
> Only joking Lyn, OK?


Adam. Anyone?
When did Friday the 13th become known as unlucky? And why?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 197890
> 
> How much leopard gecko eggs do you guys think there is in the jar?
> I say 53.


Far too many.
But 102.
No new geckos needed here BTW.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Lena


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning lovies


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed .


Morning, John


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies


Morning Noel


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I thought Lenas birthday was yesterday.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning Noel


Morning Ed
It was


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Gecko talk was the other forum, no? Geez, Adam and Austin, now we have geckos all over the CDR. All 59 of them.


Geckos are most welcome, but it's a bit cold and dark in here. 
Mind you, I remember geckos in the caves in Thailand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Lyn! A singing tort - like a cherry on top of the cake


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Enjoy your day with the in-laws if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all and happy birthday lena


Good morning, John.
Went out earlier to get milk.
Freezing.
Never had a colder winter here.
Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those spiral lights are the leading cause of death..............


Not if you blink a lot and bathe in baked beans or alphabetti-spaghetti.
Don't forget we have the latest up-to-date information, right here in the CDR.


----------



## Bee62

Morning roommies
I just pop in to see who is on. But I have to work today, Not much time for the CDR. But if I can I always pop in here for a short and curious look !
Hope you are well.
In Germany it is still cold too. But the "weather-man" said that it will be warmer the next days.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam. Anyone?
> When did Friday the 13th become known as unlucky? And why?


Good morning, Ed! 
An easy one. 
Some Christians consider the number 13 unlucky as it was the number of people present at The Last Supper. The number and the related fear, known as triskaidekaphobia originated in the Middle Ages with the general fall into various superstitions that occurred at this time. 
Friday's became unlucky at about the same time, because Jesus is said to have been cruicified on Good Friday. 
But the two don't seem to be used together until the mid 19th century. This is paraskevidekatriaphobia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

G


AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies


Good morning, Darling Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought Lenas birthday was yesterday.


Twas. 
But Cold Dark Room birthdays tend to last longer than the norm.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> Went out earlier to get milk.
> Freezing.
> Never had a colder winter here.
> Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Not like.


It's 32f here 
I'm not liking it at all


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all you wonderful people


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning all you wonderful people


Morning John


----------



## Bee62

Good morning wonderful John !
I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Morning roommies
> I just pop in to see who is on. But I have to work today, Not much time for the CDR. But if I can I always pop in here for a short and curious look !
> Hope you are well.
> In Germany it is still cold too. But the "weather-man" said that it will be warmer the next days.
> 
> Sabine


Good afternoon, ccl Bee. 
Always nice of you to pop in. 
have a good day's work and see you later, we hope. 
It's supposed to get warmer here, too! 
Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It's 32f here
> I'm not liking it at all


Very not good.
Slightly warmer here, but not much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning all you wonderful people


Don't forget to top up your substrate.


----------



## Bee62

I`m still here ....
I am trying to advertise a German who is a new owner of a sulcata tortoise to register to the TFH. He knows nothing about his tort...
He asked in the German tortoise forum (where I am a member too ), if his tortoise hibernate...
Heeeellllpppp ! Hope he register here !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`m still here ....
> I am trying to advertise a German who is a new owner of a sulcata tortoise to register to the TFH. He knows nothing about his tort...
> He asked in the German tortoise forum (where I am a member too ), if his tortoise hibernate...
> Heeeellllpppp ! Hope he register here !


I hope so, too. 
Though some of the advice given in the Cold Dark Room is a little ultra-modern for some.


----------



## Bee62

> Though some of the advice given in the Cold Dark Room is a little ultra-modern for some.



But not for me !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But not for me !


No, some people object to sandpapering pyramided tortoises to achieve smooth shells.


----------



## Bee62

> No, some people object to sandpapering pyramided tortoises to achieve smooth shells.



Auuutsch ! That hurts. It hurts my brain !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Auuutsch ! That hurts. It hurts my brain !


And some 'experts' object to feeding cheese and chocolate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!
> An easy one.
> Some Christians consider the number 13 unlucky as it was the number of people present at The Last Supper. The number and the related fear, known as triskaidekaphobia originated in the Middle Ages with the general fall into various superstitions that occurred at this time.
> Friday's became unlucky at about the same time, because Jesus is said to have been cruicified on Good Friday.
> But the two don't seem to be used together until the mid 19th century. This is paraskevidekatriaphobia.


I had no idea.
What a great Christian I have become.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very not good.
> Slightly warmer here, but not much.


About 58ISH here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just mentioning to someone about how we have members from all over the globe. Even communist China.
He had asked about Italy.
I honestly can't recall a member from there....Od.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> About 58ISH here.


Up to 57° here at the moment.
Better, but still too cold for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just mentioning to someone about how we have members from all over the globe. Even communist China.
> He had asked about Italy.
> I honestly can't recall a member from there....Od.


Nope, can't think of any. 
Odd, indeed.


----------



## Bee62

Here 34F brrrrr.... it`s cold.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Here 34F brrrrr.... it`s cold.


I'm like my torts, I like it warm


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Enjoy your day with the in-laws if you can.


Hahahaha *laughs hysterically*


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam. Anyone?
> When did Friday the 13th become known as unlucky? And why?


An interesting question, though I am anything but superstitious, and I have no idea whatsoever where and how it began. 

*"Why is Friday the 13th**"** unlucky?*
*Considering Friday the 13th as unlucky dates back for hundreds of years, with the tradition said to have begun in the Middle Ages or even Biblical times.


Some say the superstition arose from Jesus’ last supper, where is it thought there were 13 people present on the night before his death – which occurred on a Friday."
*
I just read the above on the net.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Better still.


Great news!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> allo' ma'am, hope you're feeling better soon


Good afternoon Sir. I'm a bit better, though.......SNOW is on the way to Jordan. We are about to get *BLOCKED *for a few days if not more.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> I'm like my torts, I like it warm


I like it HOT, warm isn't hot enough for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Here 34F brrrrr.... it`s cold.


Wanna trade?
Winter was here and gone in 48 hours this year.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> Wanna trade?
> Winter was here and gone in 48 hours this year.



Deal ! What expensive it is ???????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hahahaha *laughs hysterically*


Never met mine, nor wifey hers, but would like to have done so. 
Can understand your position, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Great news!


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.
Stay warm!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Stay warm!


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Hope we will be able to, particularly when thinking of the snowstorm that is on its way and not at all welcome.  At least not by me or even Oli for that matter.

What's the weather like back in Morocco?


----------



## Gillian M

all at Cold Dark Room.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope we will be able to, particularly when thinking of the snowstorm that is on its way and not at all welcome.  At least not by me or even Oli for that matter.
> 
> What's the weather like back in Morocco?


Sunny but a bit chilly, not bad but very cold at night.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a good thing you all say something because it's darker than a pocket in here. Can't see a thing. O-o-ops! Sorry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's a good thing you all say something because it's darker than a pocket in here. Can't see a thing. O-o-ops! Sorry!


(Peers into gloom).
Is that you, Yvonne ?
Not sure if i recognized the voice or not.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> (Peers into gloom).
> Is that you, Yvonne ?
> Not sure if i recognized the voice or not.



Good morning! We woke to 34 and sunny! It's going to be a beautiful clear day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning! We woke to 34 and sunny! It's going to be a beautiful clear day!!


Good morning, Kathy! 
Sounds great. 
Sorry, i thought you were Yvonne.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam is the new avatar a sponge or did you cough up a lung?
I can't make it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam is the new avatar a sponge or did you cough up a lung?
> I can't make it out.


Finished coughing up lungs back in '13. 
It's a fossil bryozoan (moss animal) from Tarifa in Spain I found three months back. 
Wonderfully preserved and very beautiful.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmmm


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished coughing up lungs back in '13.
> It's a fossil bryozoan (moss animal) from Tarifa in Spain I found three months back.
> Wonderfully preserved and very beautiful.


It really is well preserved. I didn't think it was a fossil.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> Deal ! What expensive it is ???????


You mean how much is a house in SE Florida?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmmm


Hello, Austin.
Do we know how many gecko eggs there were, yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It really is well preserved. I didn't think it was a fossil.


I hope I look this well preserved in 5 million years time.


----------



## johnandjade

late one at the office today, wasn't on the ball at all  jade snoring had me up in the wee hours again! if it happens again tonight i'm setting up camp in spare room


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Austin.
> Do we know how many gecko eggs there were, yet ?


Have to wait till Saturday!


----------



## johnandjade

burns day.. have to have a whiskey! 

one pint and one half (whiskey) then home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> late one at the office today, wasn't on the ball at all  jade snoring had me up in the wee hours again! if it happens again tonight i'm setting up camp in spare room



Earplugs ?
I put jellyfish in my ear in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> burns day.. have to have a whiskey!
> 
> one pint and one half (whiskey) then home.


Yup.
Happy Burns' Night! 
i'll have a dram, some haggis, neaps and tatties tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Have to wait till Saturday!


I hate waiting.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Earplugs ?
> I put jellyfish in my ear in here.




i'd be too scared i missed my alarm:/


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## Kristoff

Just a quick hello to everyone from me. All's well on the family front. Lots of cake (again) and not enough whiskey. Hugs all around to whoever I can catch in the dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'd be too scared i missed my alarm:/


Let the alarm wake Jade, then she'll wack you until you waken and switch the alarm off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just a quick hello to everyone from me. All's well on the family front. Lots of cake (again) and not enough whiskey. Hugs all around to whoever I can catch in the dark.


Hugs back.
That was nice. 
Glad the day's going well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Let the alarm wake Jade, then she'll wack you until you waken and switch the alarm off.




ha!! no chance, there was ONE time i realied on jade to wake me for work... i woke at 1000, 4hrs later than alarm.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Lena hope you are having a lovely day!


That little video is SOO sweet!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ha!! no chance, there was ONE time i realied on jade to wake me for work... i woke at 1000, 4hrs later than alarm.


Hmmmm.
Vibrating alarm ?


----------



## JoesMum

On the train home after a long, but enjoyable day. This us - edugeek. 



There's another UK TFO member working with me on the stand, not that we had time to discuss reptiles today 

One down, 3 to go.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Vibrating alarm ?




yet again i wouldn't reliy on it. it's only becoming an issue as i'm not drinking as much and not sleeping right through, any noise drives me nuts, don't even have a ticking clock


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> It's a good thing you all say something because it's darker than a pocket in here. Can't see a thing. O-o-ops! Sorry!


OUCH!!! That's okay, Yvonne- I've got more toes on the other foot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On the train home after a long, but enjoyable day. This us - edugeek.
> View attachment 197966
> 
> 
> There's another UK TFO member working with me on the stand, not that we had time to discuss reptiles today
> 
> One down, 3 to go.


Hello, Linda.
Glad you had a fun day. 
Edugecko, eh ?
May we ask which other member was there ?
Will understand if you can't say.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> yet again i wouldn't reliy on it. it's only becoming an issue as i'm not drinking as much and not sleeping right through, any noise drives me nuts, don't even have a ticking clock




well done mum  

have a nice relaxing evening


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Happy Burns' Night!
> i'll have a dram, some haggis, neaps and tatties tonight!


You may have my portion of haggis, Adam. I doused it with mustard, but it didn't help...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yet again i wouldn't reliy on it. it's only becoming an issue as i'm not drinking as much and not sleeping right through, any noise drives me nuts, don't even have a ticking clock


Hire a servant to wake you.
Or a neighbour.


----------



## johnandjade

allo' moooz  

tea is just about ready, square sausage, substrate (baked beans) and chips (fries) 

i shall bid all fair well just now. alarm timer just went off, the best kind of alarm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You may have my portion of haggis, Adam. I doused it with mustard, but it didn't help...


It's lovely! 
And the stuffed spleen we have here. 
Really!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo' moooz
> 
> tea is just about ready, square sausage, substrate (baked beans) and chips (fries)
> 
> i shall bid all fair well just now. alarm timer just went off, the best kind of alarm


Night night, John, have a good meal and evening. 
Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hire a servant to wake you.
> Or a neighbour.




the neighbor does wake me on a sunday morning blasting his music, i really don't mind though


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i'd be too scared i missed my alarm:/


As a teenager I had a bad habit of turning off my alarm clock and going back to sleep. Since my dad drove us all to school in his way to work, it made everyone late. 
One night, after I had fallen asleep, my mom removed my alarm clock, took it into the very next room and set it against the wall that was right by the head of my bed! When the alarm went off the next morning, I couldn't find the clock to turn it off!!!!! It sounded like it was in my room and I tore my room apart trying to find it.

I started getting up on time after that!!! It was NEVER wise to p*** off my mom!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the neighbor does wake me on a sunday morning blasting his music, i really don't mind though


See if you can get him to do it at the correct times all the other days of the week and give it a rest on a Sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> As a teenager I had a bad habit of turning off my alarm clock and going back to sleep. Since my dad drove us all to school in his way to work, it made everyone late.
> One night, after I had fallen asleep, my mom removed my alarm clock, took it into the very next room and set it against the wall that was right by the head of my bed! When the alarm went off the next morning, I couldn't find the clock to turn it off!!!!! It sounded like it was in my room and I tore my room apart trying to find it.
> 
> I started getting up on time after that!!! It was NEVER wise to p*** off my mom!!!!!


I had a tennis ball alarm clock you could throw against the wall to switch it off, but then had to get up to find when it went off again ten minutes later. 
it was annoying and fun at the same time. 
Lost it eventually, think it bounced out of a window.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Linda.
> Glad you had a fun day.
> Edugecko, eh ?
> May we ask which other member was there ?
> Will understand if you can't say.


She doesn't post in the CDR that I know of and I don't like to identify people without their permission, so I'll leave identifying her for the moment. She has been posting on the forum recently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> She doesn't post in the CDR that I know of and I don't like to identify people without their permission, so I'll leave identifying her for the moment. She has been posting on the forum recently.


Fair enough.
Say hello to her from Tidgy and me.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmmm it's dead


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmmm it's dead


No; tisn't


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No; tisn't


It was for a sec. I brought it alive by bringing you out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It was for a sec. I brought it alive by bringing you out.


I was already lurking. 
Lurk.
Lurk.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was already lurking.
> Lurk.
> Lurk.


I know, you're always somewhere on the forum. So what are you up too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I know, you're always somewhere on the forum. So what are you up too?


Watching some TV while wifey does a lesson, feeding Tidgy her supper and reading a book on "Men and their Sheds".
You ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Watching some TV while wifey does a lesson, feeding Tidgy her supper and reading a book on "Men and their Sheds".
> You ?


Asking the vendors on what they'll bring to the reptile show.
How's the book?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Asking the vendors on what they'll bring to the reptile show.
> How's the book?


Funny. 
The strange Englishman's obsession with sheds in the garden and their hobbies.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Funny.
> The strange Englishman's obsession with sheds in the garden and their hobbies.


Sounds strange and funny.


----------



## Bee62

I am back from wibbeling ( working ).
Have a break - have a KitKat ? ) 
*No, have a look in the CDR !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am back from wibbeling ( working ).
> Have a break - have a KitKat ? )
> *No, have a look in the CDR !*


Ok, I shall.
And a Mars a day Helps you work, rest and play. 
In the CDR.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi roomies. 
Have some positive thoughts and vibes or prayers for me. My doctor has sent me to the emergency room because he suspects I may have a blood clot in my leg  
Sigh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies.
> Have some positive thoughts and vibes or prayers for me. My doctor has sent me to the emergency room because he suspects I may have a blood clot in my leg
> Sigh


Oh, goodness! ! ! 
Positive energies indeed sent your way.
And absolutely love and well-wishes, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, an insulated special freezer bag and a very cold group of coaches and boats this time.
> Hi, Lyn.
> Sorry to hear about your neighbours latest antics.
> Wish I were there to help.


Thanks Adam, I think smart cctv is the way forward for me as they only do things when I am in work and not here to defend myself.
I have come to the conclusion they are just ignorant bullies, I have discovered the house is now owned by a housing association for financial reasons, so I could contact them and ask for their help - maybe send them a dossier of evidence of their antics.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Snapish!


I don't think Kathy sounds snapish at all


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 197890
> 
> How much leopard gecko eggs do you guys think there is in the jar?
> I say 53.


101
What's the prize?


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Well it's a contest! At the show whoever guesses the correct amount gets a gecko.
> I'm just guessing for fun tho.
> I just texted these very nice people asking if they'll have pixie frogs and they responded so kindly and even offered to put my name on one and set it aside just for me at the show.
> He just won me over...


........and there's the answer to my question!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!
> This is paraskevidekatriaphobia.


That's easy for you to say...........!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas.
> But Cold Dark Room birthdays tend to last longer than the norm.


Welcome Norm, sorry your birthday is shorter than ours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Adam, I think smart cctv is the way forward for me as they only do things when I am in work and not here to defend myself.
> I have come to the conclusion they are just ignorant bullies, I have discovered the house is now owned by a housing association for financial reasons, so I could contact them and ask for their help - maybe send them a dossier of evidence of their antics.


Tis a good plan. 
Make sure they keep your name out of it.
Good evening, Lyn. 
I love CCTV.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sir. I'm a bit better, though.......SNOW is on the way to Jordan. We are about to get *BLOCKED *for a few days if not more.


I see Saudi had snow for the first time in eons the other day.......no where is safe anymore!
We have still only had a dusting here ...........s'not fair!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It really is well preserved. I didn't think it was a fossil.


I thought it was a chammy (chamois) leather and that Adam had taken up window cleaning!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> burns day.. have to have a whiskey!
> 
> one pint and one half (whiskey) then home.



Happy Burns Night, John!
St Dwynwen's Day here ( the Welsh version of Valentine's day)

A pint and a half of whisky won't do you any good John - may make the journey home more interesting though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness! ! !
> Positive energies indeed sent your way.
> And absolutely love and well-wishes, too.


Thanks Adam
I'll keep you guys updated. 
I had a friend go and take care of the girls for the night


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a tennis ball alarm clock you could throw against the wall to switch it off, but then had to get up to find when it went off again ten minutes later.
> it was annoying and fun at the same time.
> Lost it eventually, think it bounced out of a window.


You could have trained a dog to fetch it back to you.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies.
> Have some positive thoughts and vibes or prayers for me. My doctor has sent me to the emergency room because he suspects I may have a blood clot in my leg
> Sigh


Gosh Noel, you can have all of the above from me!
Hope they sort you out soon.
Take care!!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> It was for a sec. I brought it alive by bringing you out.


Adam is ALWAYS here!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Gosh Noel, you can have all of the above from me!
> Hope they sort you out soon.
> Take care!!


Thank you love 
I'm hoping for good news. 
They have run some tests already and I'm waiting for ultrasound on my chest and legs.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Adam
> I'll keep you guys updated.
> I had a friend go and take care of the girls for the night


hey Noel how are you?
Are they still doing tests or have they put you on something like warfarin to disperse a clot yet?
Good job the doc spotted it, and hope its not too stressful for you.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you love
> I'm hoping for good news.
> They have run some tests already and I'm waiting for ultrasound on my chest and legs.


Good, I'm sure they'll be thorough and you'll be fine but it can be scary.
Hopefully back home before you know it.
I'll pop in tomorrow for upates.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> hey Noel how are you?
> Are they still doing tests or have they put you on something like warfarin to disperse a clot yet?
> Good job the doc spotted it, and hope its not too stressful for you.


I'm hanging in there. 
They are still doing tests. 
My podiatrist is the one who spotted it. 
He's a phenomenal doctor. I was just in to follow up on my ankle and was stating how my calf was sore. It just progressed from there.


----------



## Lyn W

I must say goodnight now
My attempts to get to bed before midnight have failed miserably tonight and I have to be up in 5 hours.
So take care all and see you soon.

Nos Da


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I must say goodnight now
> My attempts to get to bed before midnight have failed miserably tonight and I have to be up in 5 hours.
> So take care all and see you soon.
> 
> Nos Da


Good night


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I'm hanging in there.
> They are still doing tests.
> My podiatrist is the one who spotted it.
> He's a phenomenal doctor. I was just in to follow up on my ankle and was stating how my calf was sore. It just progressed from there.


Sounds like a good man, you're in safe hands!
Goodnight Noel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think Kathy sounds snapish at all


Not just a bit like a crocodile ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> 101
> What's the prize?


Cheese, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ........and there's the answer to my question!


Or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's easy for you to say...........!


But surprisingly difficult to type.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Welcome Norm, sorry your birthday is shorter than ours.


Spiny Norman's birthday is just 2 days, so you're right again, Lyn.


----------



## Moozillion

Gosh, Noel. I sure hope they get this sorted out quickly and easily. Twice my dad had blood clots in his legs that went to his lungs. They've got lots of treatment options, but until it's sorted, it can be nerve wracking. 

BIG HUG!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Have had a busy day, so will sign off for now.

Nos da, friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought it was a chammy (chamois) leather and that Adam had taken up window cleaning!


It could have been. 
I have a couple of chamois cloths and do all the window cleaning in my house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Adam
> I'll keep you guys updated.
> I had a friend go and take care of the girls for the night


Still thinking of you. 
It will be the last thing on my mind before sleep. 
Bless you, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could have trained a dog to fetch it back to you.


At the time I owned only a goldfish. 
He tried to fetch the ball and i never saw dear Seamus The Fish again, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam is ALWAYS here!!!!


Except when i'm in Spain. 
Or in a strop. 
Or just missing speaking to you. 
Good evening, Bea, though i think you've gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must say goodnight now
> My attempts to get to bed before midnight have failed miserably tonight and I have to be up in 5 hours.
> So take care all and see you soon.
> 
> Nos Da


Nos da, Lyn.
Be good, and will one day be able to speak to you in here.
We're in the same time zone for goodness sake.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, Noel. I sure hope they get this sorted out quickly and easily. Twice my dad had blood clots in his legs that went to his lungs. They've got lots of treatment options, but until it's sorted, it can be nerve wracking.
> 
> BIG HUG!!!


Thanks Bea 
HUGS


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still thinking of you.
> It will be the last thing on my mind before sleep.
> Bless you, my friend.


Thank you my dear friend
I consider you guys my dear friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Have had a busy day, so will sign off for now.
> 
> Nos da, friends.


Nos da, Mooz. 
Hope it was a good sort of busy day, rather than a meerkat one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you my dear friend
> I consider you guys my dear friends


Heartfelt.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> 101
> What's the prize?





This leopard gecko.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198024
> 
> This leopard gecko.


Lovely.


----------



## Momof4

@AZtortMom
Noel, I'm thinking good thoughts!!
You're so lucky he spotted it! 
Please keep us updated!!
(((Hugs)))


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> @AZtortMom
> Noel, I'm thinking good thoughts!!
> You're so lucky he spotted it!
> Please keep us updated!!
> (((Hugs)))


Of course!
*big hug back*
They just finished the ultrasound on my legs and I know that it's not supposed to hurt, but the one on my left leg brought me to tears!
So glad that's over 
My bff wanted come, but I told her that I'm just waiting and that I will call her with updates.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Of course!
> *big hug back*
> They just finished the ultrasound on my legs and I know that it's not supposed to hurt, but the one on my left leg brought me to tears!
> So glad that's over
> My bff wanted come, but I told her that I'm just waiting and that I will call her with updates.



Well, that was sweet of her! It would help kill time. 
Hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Well, that was sweet of her! It would help kill time.
> Hope to hear good news soon.


It was indeed
We should know soon


----------



## AZtortMom

On my way home. 
Tests are negative, but I have to talk to my doctor about what was found on a Ct scan. 
Good night everyone, thank you for the love and support friends


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> On my way home.
> Tests are negative, but I have to talk to my doctor about what was found on a Ct scan.
> Good night everyone, thank you for the love and support friends




Good night! Get some rest and think positive!

Great news!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Mooz.
> Hope it was a good sort of busy day, rather than a meerkat one.


Yes, thanks- nary a meerkat in sight!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198024
> 
> This leopard gecko.


COOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies.
> Have some positive thoughts and vibes or prayers for me. My doctor has sent me to the emergency room because he suspects I may have a blood clot in my leg
> Sigh




oh no!  hope you're well


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> On my way home.
> Tests are negative, but I have to talk to my doctor about what was found on a Ct scan.
> Good night everyone, thank you for the love and support friends


Glad it's looking positive, Noel! Love and good thoughts sent your way. (Hope they travel faster than Ed's gift did)


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> oh no!  hope you're well


Good morning, John! How is Jade?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all  had a great kip and feeling hip  

love and thought with noel, hope you're staying positive x


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! How is Jade?




good morning lena  how are you today? 

the million dollar question is that one :/ she has a spa day tomorrow so i'm sure she's fine. thank you for asking


----------



## johnandjade

wake up time


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies.
> Have some positive thoughts and vibes or prayers for me. My doctor has sent me to the emergency room because he suspects I may have a blood clot in my leg
> Sigh


Oh dear. Get well soon! x


----------



## johnandjade

good morning mum!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm squished on a train to London on my way back to the BETT show for another busy day. 

Noël , I hope the news about the CT scan is good and that your leg is less sore soon. Hugs x


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> wake up time


Still sounds great. Are Oasis still around?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies.
> Have some positive thoughts and vibes or prayers for me. My doctor has sent me to the emergency room because he suspects I may have a blood clot in my leg
> Sigh


I certainly hope that you'll be alright.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Kristoff 
Thanks for the new card, Lena.
I got it yesterday in the mail.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Kristoff
> Thanks for the new card, Lena.
> I got it yesterday in the mail.


Takes a while but they do get there.  
Good morning, Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Still sounds great. Are Oasis still around?




thats noels high flying birds, thet are awesome. liam has a band beedy eye, rotten! i do still hope oasis will reform but i doubt it


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ed! i had a good laugh at your email! just as well you didn't post the pic!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed! i had a good laugh at your email! just as well you didn't post the pic!


SOOOO close.
I would have posted and gone to bed.
Popping up here in the morning. No mods.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be back later. 
Time for work.
I also have an appointment for Suki this afternoon at 4 for some X rays.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be back later.
> Time for work.
> I also have an appointment for Suki this afternoon at 4 for some X rays.




good luck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> On my way home.
> Tests are negative, but I have to talk to my doctor about what was found on a Ct scan.
> Good night everyone, thank you for the love and support friends


So relieved it's negative, hopefully it's nothing too bad to be talked about with your GP. 
You were in my thoughts last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! How is Jade?


Good afternoon, Lena. 
It's a bit warmer today! 
Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all  had a great kip and feeling hip
> 
> love and thought with noel, hope you're staying positive x


Good afternoon, John.
Feeling my hip. 
It seems to be okay, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm squished on a train to London on my way back to the BETT show for another busy day.
> 
> Noël , I hope the news about the CT scan is good and that your leg is less sore soon. Hugs x


Good afternoon, Linda.
The trains here are ridiculously crammed with people, is hard to get along the corridors. 
But we travel first class which is actually quite nice. 
Except that some of the platforms aren't long enough, so First Class opens onto the countryside.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello, Have court soon and just want to get it over with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be back later.
> Time for work.
> I also have an appointment for Suki this afternoon at 4 for some X rays.


Good morning, Ed. 
Love and best wishes to Suki.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Hello, Have court soon and just want to get it over with.


Good luck with that.
Hopefully it'll mostly go away.


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hello, Have court soon and just want to get it over with.




best of luck


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I see Saudi had snow for the first time in eons the other day.......no where is safe anymore!
> We have still only had a dusting here ...........s'not fair!!!!


Good afternoon Lyn and Lola. Hope you are both well.

Yep. Incredible but true: snow in Saudi Arabia. 

I'll send you some snow once it begins to fall, OK?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Lovies 
I see everyone is bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello, Have court soon and just want to get it over with.


Hello; Austin.
Good luck with that.
Act contrite and polite. 
Hopefully, they'll be lenient.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks for the inspiration @ZEROPILOT!
Your BBQ looked so good I made a rack of ribs last night ! 
I actually put them in my crockpot all day then added BBQ sauce on top and broiled them for a few.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lovies
> I see everyone is bright eyed and bushy tailed


Morning, Noel. 
My tail is rather bushy and my eyes are ashining. 
Glad to see you upbeat, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration @ZEROPILOT!
> Your BBQ looked so good I made a rack of ribs last night !
> I actually put them in my crockpot all day then added BBQ sauce on top and broiled them for a few.
> View attachment 198041


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks wonderful.
Good morning, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn and Lola. Hope you are both well.
> 
> Yep. Incredible but true: snow in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I'll send you some snow once it begins to fall, OK?


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli. 
It's warming up here, day by day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Problems with my internet connection for the last hour. 
Luckily, Tidgy seems to have fixed it , so hopefully all's well again.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration @ZEROPILOT!
> Your BBQ looked so good I made a rack of ribs last night !
> I actually put them in my crockpot all day then added BBQ sauce on top and broiled them for a few.
> View attachment 198041


That looks very good indeed


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> It's warming up here, day by day.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Lucky you. Temperature is gradually dropping here and we're expecting *SNOW *tonight.  Went to the nearest mall yesterday and bough a lot of food, bread and so on, so as to remain on the safe side. 

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 198044


The Cold Dark Room hedgehogs are very sweet. 
Perhaps we should all join HedgehogForums, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Lucky you. Temperature is gradually dropping here and we're expecting *SNOW *tonight.  Went to the nearest mall yesterday and bough a lot of food, bread and so on, so as to remain on the safe side.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


Don't forget to stock up on cheese!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Problems with my internet connection for the last hour.
> Luckily, Tidgy seems to have fixed it , so hopefully all's well again.


Isn't she bright! No wonder Oli fell in love with her.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget to stock up on cheese!


Believe it or not I bought 3-4 different types, and remembered you, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Isn't she bright! No wonder Oli fell in love with her.


She's a genius.
She's also very practical.
Just changing the bulb on my table lamp for me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a genius.
> She's also very practical.
> Just changing the bulb on my table lamp for me.


Wow! She'll be able to teach Oli a lot once they get married. He does NOTHING. Moreover I hand-feed him....spoiled brat. Do you think Tidgy will do that? I do NOT.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! She'll be able to teach Oli a lot once they get married. He does NOTHING. Moreover I hand-feed him....spoiled brat. Do you think Tidgy will do that? I do NOT.


Tidgy is a good teacher, she teaches students here, occasionally. 
I hand feed her sometimes, it depends what mood she's in. 
And what mood I'm in.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is a good teacher, she teaches students here, occasionally.
> I hand feed her sometimes, it depends what mood she's in.
> And what mood I'm in.


What does she teach? Don't say: "Arabic." 

I always hand-feed Oli. But I can say one thing: I do NOT mind it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What does she teach? Don't say: "Arabic."
> 
> I always hand-feed Oli. But I can say one thing: I do NOT mind it.


She teaches a lot of sleeping lessons, some tortoise care and some sub-atomic particle physics.


----------



## johnandjade

finished early, target hit and half tomorrow's work done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished early, target hit and half tomorrow's work done


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a super evening, John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have a super evening, John.




i'll try :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'll try :/


Just watching "To the Manor Born" with wifey in. 
Not my cup of tea, really.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just watching "To the Manor Born" with wifey in.
> Not my cup of tea, really.




i'm really tempted to head out tonight! must behave though. just finishing a pint (one and only) then heading home, few for home i think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm really tempted to head out tonight! must behave though. just finishing a pint (one and only) then heading home, few for home i think


Home's good. 
You're doing pretty well at the moment, it seems to me.
Be good. Be proud. We have a target.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Home's good.
> You're doing pretty well at the moment, it seems to me.
> Be good. Be proud. We have a target.




i also booked up for getting back into my driving lessons, out on wednesday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i also booked up for getting back into my driving lessons, out on wednesday


Good.
This time, nail it!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> This time, nail it!



have a possible fail safe... a guy knows a guy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have a possible fail safe... a guy knows a guy


But take it seriously and don't rely on men called Guy.


----------



## johnandjade

true! i may have window of opportunity coming up so it's essential either way


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> true! i may have window of opportunity coming up so it's essential either way


Good news. 
Hopefully that will help with motivation.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> finished early, target hit and half tomorrow's work done


Good evening Sir. How are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i also booked up for getting back into my driving lessons, out on wednesday


Good luck John.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news.
> Hopefully that will help with motivation.




hi 5 !


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sir. How are you? Hope you're well.




i could complain but i wouldn't wibbling on  

hope you got all your supplies


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i could complain but i wouldn't wibbling on
> 
> hope you got all your supplies


Glad to know you are fine.

Yep. Bought a lot yesterday, as soon as I heard of that a snowstorm is on its way to Jordan. Don't know how near it is now.


----------



## Killerrookie

Anyone good with laws and stuff?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hi 5 !


Low 7.258 !


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> On my way home.
> Tests are negative, but I have to talk to my doctor about what was found on a Ct scan.
> Good night everyone, thank you for the love and support friends


Thank goodness for that, hope that whatever it is can be sorted out as quickly and painlessly as possible. Wonder if it's cellulitis - my B in law had that and that can be painful, but manageable.

Try to get some rest at home and not worry - waiting around in hospitals can be exhausting!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone good with laws and stuff?


Not bad, but American law may not be the same. 
What happened ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not bad, but American law may not be the same.
> What happened ?


A lot of things.. I didn't sign my probation for going to school for 120 days. I turn 18 tomorrow and I planned to drop out but that would break my probation. 
I never wanted to go to school and school makes me feel depressed and miserable. It's the reason I was dropping and many other things.
If i break this probation tomorrow at the age of 18, will I go to jail?
There's so much crap and they kept telling us different things there confusing us.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things.. I didn't sign my probation for going to school for 120 days. I turn 18 tomorrow and I planned to drop out but that would break my probation.
> I never wanted to go to school and school makes me feel depressed and miserable. It's the reason I was dropping and many other things.
> If i break this probation tomorrow at the age of 18, will I go to jail?
> There's so much crap and they kept telling us different things there confusing us.


I have no idea. 
Don't you have a lawyer ?
Is the 120 days your punishment for previous offences ?
In which case you may have to go, 18 or not.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things.. I didn't sign my probation for going to school for 120 days. I turn 18 tomorrow and I planned to drop out but that would break my probation.
> I never wanted to go to school and school makes me feel depressed and miserable. It's the reason I was dropping and many other things.
> If i break this probation tomorrow at the age of 18, will I go to jail?
> There's so much crap and they kept telling us different things there confusing us.


Oh dear sorry to hear that Austin.
I can't offer any help I'm afraid as no knowledge of US law.
I don't think they link probation with school attendance in the UK - not something I've ever heard of here.
Do you have a probation officer or councillor you an talk to, to find answers?
Good luck with it all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!


Good evening, Lyn! 
Just teaching Tidgy to ski, may go skiing on Monday!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no idea.
> Don't you have a lawyer ?
> Is the 120 days your punishment for previous offences ?
> In which case you may have to go, 18 or not.


It is but I could get home schooled and the probation is dismissed.
We don't have a lawyer but if we have to get one we will.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness for that, hope that whatever it is can be sorted out as quickly and painlessly as possible. Wonder if it's cellulitis - my B in law had that and that can be painful, but manageable.
> 
> Try to get some rest at home and not worry - waiting around in hospitals can be exhausting!!


Thanks Lyn 
My doc is excellent so it will get sorted out for sure 
I'm taking it easy today for sure


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things.. I didn't sign my probation for going to school for 120 days. I turn 18 tomorrow and I planned to drop out but that would break my probation.
> I never wanted to go to school and school makes me feel depressed and miserable. It's the reason I was dropping and many other things.
> If i break this probation tomorrow at the age of 18, will I go to jail?
> There's so much crap and they kept telling us different things there confusing us.




Oh, sweetie! That's a lot to handle for such a young person. 
I wouldn't recommend any child to quit school but could you transferred to the alternative school and get your GED or just finish up your senior year there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It is but I could get home schooled and the probation is dismissed.
> We don't have a lawyer but if we have to get one we will.


Home schooled for one day ?
Or the 120 ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Oh, sweetie! That's a lot to handle for such a young person.
> I wouldn't recommend any child to quit school but could you transferred to the alternative school and get your GED or just finish up your senior year there?


Can't transfer and stuff.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Home schooled for one day ?
> Or the 120 ?


Just going home school will drop the probation but I'm curious what if a withdraw from school what will happen?!? They were all saying different things


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things.. I didn't sign my probation for going to school for 120 days. I turn 18 tomorrow and I planned to drop out but that would break my probation.
> I never wanted to go to school and school makes me feel depressed and miserable. It's the reason I was dropping and many other things.
> If i break this probation tomorrow at the age of 18, will I go to jail?
> There's so much crap and they kept telling us different things there confusing us.



i would definitely play safe, seak proper advice and do what you have to, don't get locked up!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!



allo!!


----------



## johnandjade

gammon, egg and chips for tea . 

i shall bid farewell for now, and wont see you all tomorrow. i might pop back on as cant find anything to watch


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> allo!!


Hi John!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gammon, egg and chips for tea .
> 
> i shall bid farewell for now, and wont see you all tomorrow. i might pop back on as cant find anything to watch


Mmmmm love gammon!
I'll have pineapple with mine please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gammon, egg and chips for tea .
> 
> i shall bid farewell for now, and wont see you all tomorrow. i might pop back on as cant find anything to watch


Watching wifey's cooking programs now. 
Goodness!


----------



## Momof4

What's gammon ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What's gammon ??


Salted hind leg of pork. 





Often thick sliced and goes very well with pineapple slices.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn!
> Just teaching Tidgy to ski, may go skiing on Monday!


Lyn ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn ?


Sorry Adam, I was waylaid.
I have been trying to put 3 mini greenhouses together in my living room
They're not staying there but I wanted to check all parts were here before I put them on Freecycle.
Our school is moving to a new place and I can't believe how much good, useable stuff is being scraped.
If they offered it to charity shops or Freecycle it would all soon go without any cost to the school.
It is a shocking waste!
So I'm trying to do my bit and recycle what I can.
But I think there are some bits missing, but not entirely sure without digging out old pics and looking in the storeroom again.
This obsession with recycling is a curse!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn!
> Just teaching Tidgy to ski, may go skiing on Monday!


Oh - be careful with skiing - it's a slippery slope..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Adam, I was waylaid.
> I have been trying to put 3 mini greenhouses together in my living room
> They're not staying there but I wanted to check all parts were here before I put them on Freecycle.
> Our school is moving to a new place and I can't believe how much good, useable stuff is being scraped.
> If they offered it to charity shops or Freecycle it would all soon go without any cost to the school.
> It is a shocking waste!
> So I'm trying to do my bit and recycle what I can.
> But I think there are some bits missing, but not entirely sure without digging out old pics and looking in the storeroom again.
> This obsession with recycling is a curse!


Of course - Miss Womblyn! 
I hate waste, too, recycle what i can.
Not much done here, though.
Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh - be careful with skiing - it's a slippery slope..............


It's fine, I only ski when i'm piste.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course - Miss Womblyn!
> I hate waste, too, recycle what i can.
> Not much done here, though.
> Good luck.


It's hard being a Womble!
I think I may have to leave teaching and change my name to Steptoe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's hard being a Womble!
> I think I may have to leave teaching and change my name to Steptoe!


And i can be Son.
Or Hercules.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's fine, I only ski when i'm piste.


Once you start with that malarkey it''s all downhill!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Once you start with that malarkey it''s all downhill!


Snow problem at all.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And i can be Son.
> Or Hercules.


Was Hercules the horse?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Adam, I was waylaid.
> I have been trying to put 3 mini greenhouses together in my living room
> They're not staying there but I wanted to check all parts were here before I put them on Freecycle.
> Our school is moving to a new place and I can't believe how much good, useable stuff is being scraped.
> If they offered it to charity shops or Freecycle it would all soon go without any cost to the school.
> It is a shocking waste!
> So I'm trying to do my bit and recycle what I can.
> But I think there are some bits missing, but not entirely sure without digging out old pics and looking in the storeroom again.
> This obsession with recycling is a curse!




You have been very busy!!!
Is your new location a brand new campus?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was Hercules the horse?


One of them, yes.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Salted hind leg of pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often thick sliced and goes very well with pineapple slices.



Yummy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> You have been very busy!!!
> Is your new location a brand new campus?


H Kathy yes it is - we move at the beginning of July.
Quite exciting but sad too.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Salted hind leg of pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often thick sliced and goes very well with pineapple slices.


Looks beautiful. Ah, all pie in the sky for me for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Looks beautiful. Ah, all pie in the sky for me for now.


Pie in the sky! Yummy! 
But we get our pork products in Spain.
Just stocked up again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pie in the sky! Yummy!
> But we get our pork products in Spain.
> Just stocked up again.


So you always take a porkage holiday to Spain


----------



## Lyn W

I have to pop to the shop for some more Lola food.
So will see you ladies and gents later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> So you always take a porkage holiday to Spain


Yeah, cheap stuff.
I sleep in a hammock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to pop to the shop for some more Lola food.
> So will see you ladies and gents later.


Love to Lola.
And the shopkeeper.


----------



## Killerrookie

So I plan to go to school and everything as I wait to be out in home school. That's one of my options to get the probation dismissed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So I plan to go to school and everything as I wait to be out in home school. That's one of my options to get the probation dismissed.


Yeah, and better safe than sorry.


----------



## JoesMum

Another long day at the BETT show today. My throat is feeling a little sore after 2 solid days of talking - it's entirely normal to need strepsils by day 3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Another long day at the BETT show today. My throat is feeling a little sore after 2 solid days of talking - it's entirely normal to need strepsils by day 3


All productive stuff, I hope.
Sounds tiring though.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All productive stuff, I hope.
> Sounds tiring though.


It's very tiring, but I love doing it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki has a knee cap that pops out of place and will be a lifelong thing.
Not uncommon in chihuahuas from what they say.
She is taking clucosamine (spelling) for now and seems to be in no pain.
I said no to surgery for now.
Vet bill just $209.

Also, I left feeling great. A very nice looking younger woman was sitting across from Suki and I. She had a cat. She began talking about animals she has,then foods that she makes. She talked and talked and next thing I knew, she invited me over to her apartment for dinner tonight.
Picture me with my mouth hanging open.
Fresh from work. (Not fresh) crazy hair with a hat. Wedding ring and a chihuahua in a pink bag.
God bless her.
Are there so few single men or is it just that I'm suddenly irresistible?
I told Kelly. She said that the woman wanted to lure me in and then kill me.
Whatever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has a knee cap that pops out of place and will be a lifelong thing.
> Not uncommon in chihuahuas from what they say.
> She is taking clucosamine (spelling) for now and seems to be in no pain.
> I said no to surgery for now.
> Vet bill just $209.
> 
> Also, I left feeling great. A very nice looking younger woman was sitting across from Suki and I. She had a cat. She began talking about animals she has,then foods that she makes. She talked and talked and next thing I knew, she invited me over to her apartment for dinner tonight.
> Picture me with my mouth hanging open.
> Fresh from work. (Not fresh) crazy hair with a hat. Wedding ring and a chihuahua in a pink bag.
> God bless her.
> Are there so few single men or is it just that I'm suddenly irresistible?
> I told Kelly. She said that the woman wanted to lure me in and then kill me.
> Whatever.


Yes, she was probably a cannibal.
You've clearly still got it! 
I had a girl winking at me in Spain. 
Probably had something in her eye.
Glad Suki's sort of okay. Great.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things.. I didn't sign my probation for going to school for 120 days. I turn 18 tomorrow and I planned to drop out but that would break my probation.
> I never wanted to go to school and school makes me feel depressed and miserable. It's the reason I was dropping and many other things.
> If i break this probation tomorrow at the age of 18, will I go to jail?
> There's so much crap and they kept telling us different things there confusing us.


That's rough.
I thought they'd be impressed that you wanted to enroll right away into GED classes.
It seems counter productive.
Hang in there.
It honestly will pass.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> . . .I told Kelly. She said that the woman wanted to lure me in and then kill me.
> Whatever.




LOL!!!! This really made me laugh. I don't know her, but I like Kelly!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things.. I didn't sign my probation for going to school for 120 days. I turn 18 tomorrow and I planned to drop out but that would break my probation.
> I never wanted to go to school and school makes me feel depressed and miserable. It's the reason I was dropping and many other things.
> If i break this probation tomorrow at the age of 18, will I go to jail?
> There's so much crap and they kept telling us different things there confusing us.


At 18 you're an adult.
It boggles the mind to jail an adult because they missed some school.
Idiotic, even.
No education would be it's own penalty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!!!! This really made me laugh. I don't know her, but I like Kelly!


Yes. She's alright.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My battery is literally dead.
Good night friends.
Be happy and healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My battery is literally dead.
> Good night friends.
> Be happy and healthy.


Night night, irresistible Ed, sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has a knee cap that pops out of place and will be a lifelong thing.
> Not uncommon in chihuahuas from what they say.
> She is taking clucosamine (spelling) for now and seems to be in no pain.
> I said no to surgery for now.
> Vet bill just $209.
> 
> Also, I left feeling great. A very nice looking younger woman was sitting across from Suki and I. She had a cat. She began talking about animals she has,then foods that she makes. She talked and talked and next thing I knew, she invited me over to her apartment for dinner tonight.
> Picture me with my mouth hanging open.
> Fresh from work. (Not fresh) crazy hair with a hat. Wedding ring and a chihuahua in a pink bag.
> God bless her.
> Are there so few single men or is it just that I'm suddenly irresistible?
> I told Kelly. She said that the woman wanted to lure me in and then kill me.
> Whatever.


Wow what an eventful visit!
Are you wearing a new aftershave, Ed?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, she was probably a cannibal.
> You've clearly still got it!
> I had a girl winking at me in Spain.
> Probably had something in her eye.
> Glad Suki's sort of okay. Great.


Did she look like this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did she look like this?


Yup, that's the honey.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> My battery is literally dead.
> Good night friends.
> Be happy and healthy.


Goodnight Ed, (or should that be Don Juan?)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's the honey.


You had a lucky escape Adam, she's quite a hussy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You had a lucky escape Adam, she's quite a hussy!


But I loved her skin tone.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love to Lola.
> And the shopkeeper.


Quite shocked to hear there is a salad shortage!
Aldi literally had none and Tesco had very limited selection.
Apparently the Rain in Spain is mainly to blame!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Quite shocked to hear there is a salad shortage!
> Aldi literally had none and Tesco had very limited selection.
> Apparently the Rain in Spain is mainly to blame!


The rain in Spain flows mainly down the drain. 
They've had terrible weather this winter and lots of snow in the last week which won't help. 
We were lucky when and where we went.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The rain in Spain flows mainly down the drain.
> They've had terrible weather this winter and lots of snow in the last week which won't help.
> We were lucky when and where we went.


Very inconsiderate of them.
Aldi put all their veg in packaging of a fictitious British farm.
It's quite legal and lots of supermarkets do it.
I'd better go panic buy tomorrow to make sure my fridge is well stocked for Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The rain in Spain flows mainly down the drain.
> They've had terrible weather this winter and lots of snow in the last week which won't help.
> We were lucky when and where we went.


Seems the rain in Spain falls mainly on Romaine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Seems the rain in Spain falls mainly on Romaine!


They may still have lettuce in Barcelola.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They may still have lettuce in Barcelola.


......or maybe on the COStas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ......or maybe on the COStas


Hola, Lola ! 
or Saladmanca.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to go and finish Lola's packed lunch.
It saves me time in the morning if it's washed and soaked the night before.
So I will wish you Nos Da Adam and Bea (whom I think I saw peeping in).
Have a fabulous Friday!
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go and finish Lola's packed lunch.
> It saves me time in the morning if it's washed and soaked the night before.
> So I will wish you Nos Da Adam and Bea (whom I think I saw peeping in).
> Have a fabulous Friday!
> Take care.


Nos da, Lyn. 
You have a fantastic Friday, too.
I really hope Bee isn't peeing in The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ah, you altered it, but not before I saw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Sabine. 
(or good morning for you).


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, you altered it, but not before I saw.


You old eagle eye you!
Well I couldn't leave Sabine peeing in the CDR!!
Strangely enough I've just been contacted by someone else called Sabine who is giving me some packing boxes!
I don't have to go to Germany for them though - unfortunately!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You old eagle eye you!
> Well I couldn't leave Sabine peeing in the CDR!!
> Strangely enough I've just been contacted by someone else called Sabine who is giving me some packing boxes!
> I don't have to go to Germany for them though - unfortunately!


Germany's nice. 
But rather chilly at this time of year. 
They may have a salad shortage, too.
wifey has just told me Italy do. 
Which is where the Romaine joke comes in again.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Lyn and Adam.
Why should I pee in the CDR ???? I never did so ! I am a well behaved Bee !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

We have no salad shortage here in Germany ! Today I got chicoree, lambs let´tuce and roman salad for my torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Lyn and Adam.
> Why should I pee in the CDR ???? I never did so ! I am a well behaved Bee !!!!!


Lyn saw you'd been 'peeking' but omitted the 'k'. 
But she altered it before i could reply. 
Hello, ccl Bee, we know you're (mostly) well behaved, really.


----------



## Bee62

What did you mean with "mostly" well behaved ???
Grrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What did you mean with "mostly" well behaved ???
> Grrrrrrrrrr........


Well, no one's perfect. 
Except me, of course.


----------



## Bee62

Nobody is perfect, and my name is Nobody ......


----------



## Bee62

Adam, have you lived in Germany ? And if yes, when was it ( which year ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nobody is perfect, and my name is Nobody ......


So's mine. 
We're a pair of Nobodies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, have you lived in Germany ? And if yes, when was it ( which year ).


No, never lived there, but visited many, many times. 
Nearest I lived was Poland.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> We're a pair of Nobodies.



D`accord !


Do you remember the places and citys you visited in Germany ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> D`accord !
> 
> 
> Do you remember the places and citys you visited in Germany ?


Most of them if i try hard enough. 
The majority of the big cities and especially museums, and a lot of time in fossil places such as Solnhofen, Holzmaden and Messel


----------



## Bee62

I wonder how fast a Sulcata tortoise can grow.
Watch my little ones getting big:


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> The majority of the big cities and especially museums, and a lot of time in fossil places such as Solnhofen, Holzmaden and Messel



Wow ! Do you study
archeology ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I wonder how fast a Sulcata tortoise can grow.
> Watch my little ones getting big:
> View attachment 198096
> View attachment 198096


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Wow ! Do you study
> archeology ?


I am a palaeontologist, yes. 
From before I went to school.


----------



## Bee62

And meet my new slimy friends:;


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And meet my new slimy friends:;
> View attachment 198098
> View attachment 198101
> View attachment 198100
> View attachment 198099
> View attachment 198098


WOW!!!!
They are really, really beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

All named Adam !
And 15 little Adam babies live in a bucket in my dining room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All named Adam !
> And 15 little Adam babies live in a bucket in my dining room.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How splendid!


----------



## Killerrookie

So much stuff has been going on that forgot it's almost my birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am now going to bed to dream of buckets of snails called Adam.
Night night, Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So much stuff has been going on that forgot it's almost my birthday.


I hadn't. 
I'll be up to wish you a happy birthday in a few hours time! 
Night night, Austin.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hadn't.
> I'll be up to wish you a happy birthday in a few hours time!
> Night night, Austin.


Night Adam and thank you!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has a knee cap that pops out of place and will be a lifelong thing.
> Not uncommon in chihuahuas from what they say.
> She is taking clucosamine (spelling) for now and seems to be in no pain.
> I said no to surgery for now.
> Vet bill just $209.
> 
> Also, I left feeling great. A very nice looking younger woman was sitting across from Suki and I. She had a cat. She began talking about animals she has,then foods that she makes. She talked and talked and next thing I knew, she invited me over to her apartment for dinner tonight.
> Picture me with my mouth hanging open.
> Fresh from work. (Not fresh) crazy hair with a hat. Wedding ring and a chihuahua in a pink bag.
> God bless her.
> Are there so few single men or is it just that I'm suddenly irresistible?
> I told Kelly. She said that the woman wanted to lure me in and then kill me.
> Whatever.



I'm so laughing right now, but I think it's so cute!! Maybe she sensed confidence while holding your chihuahua in the pink purse!

You should have taken her up on her offer!

I bet it felt good while it lasted!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> And meet my new slimy friends:;
> View attachment 198098
> View attachment 198101
> View attachment 198100
> View attachment 198099
> View attachment 198098




So cool!!!! 
What kind of enclosure do they have?
What do they eat!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  

having to taxi to work as waiting on my longjohns coming out the tumble dryer... roasty toasty 

have a great day everyone, lets go be most splendid today


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> And meet my new slimy friends:;
> View attachment 198098
> View attachment 198101
> View attachment 198100
> View attachment 198099
> View attachment 198098


Lovely. Can you eat them?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> All named Adam !
> And 15 little Adam babies live in a bucket in my dining room.


Dining room? I guess this answers my question.


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> So much stuff has been going on that forgot it's almost my birthday.


A very happy birthday, Austin! 
Please do go to school today. I know high school is hell, at least mine was, but it does get better from there. You're a smart, talented kid, so don't let "didn't even finish high school" get stuck to you. People are too fond of labels unfortunately and you have you have your whole life ahead of you. 
Sorry if I'm being an older sister you never wanted. Really wish you all the best. xxx


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I'm so laughing right now, but I think it's so cute!! Maybe she sensed confidence while holding your chihuahua in the pink purse!
> 
> You should have taken her up on her offer!
> 
> I bet it felt good while it lasted!


...until Kelly told him the truth


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I wonder how fast a Sulcata tortoise can grow.
> Watch my little ones getting big:
> View attachment 198096
> View attachment 198096


Plastic, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates! Friends came over with a birthday cake this morning.  And now after three days of celebrating my birthday I can finally give the reins to Austin


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said


> So cool!!!!
> What kind of enclosure do they have?
> What do they eat!



They live in an aquarium ( without water, of course), They eat salad and all kinds of fruit and herbs and sometimes dryd gammarus crayfish. They need a lot of calcium to enlarge their house


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Lovely. Can you eat them?





> Dining room? I guess this answers my question.



Yes it does. 
They can be eaten. In Africa they are a delicecy. But I do`t want to eat them. 
No need to .....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Ed, (or should that be Don Juan?)


It wouldn't have happened in 100 years if I were single.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> They can be eaten. In Africa they are a delicecy. But I do`t want to eat them.
> No need to .....


Do they smell badly?
Apparently the type of giant African snail that came to south Florida really stunk.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said 


> Plastic, right?



Yes. But nice, or not ?

Sorry to hear that Suki has a bad knee. But that`s a thing many little dogs have. Unfortunately !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> Yes. But nice, or not ?
> 
> Sorry to hear that Suki has a bad knee. But that`s a thing many little dogs have. Unfortunately !


Nice. I had to look at them a few times.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> Do they smell badly?
> Apparently the type of giant African snail that came to south Florida really stunk.



They don`t smell. Otherwise I would not have them in my dining room. Interesting thing why your snails in Florida smell.

The plastic tortoises I saw and I must have them ! They are so cute !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> They don`t smell. Otherwise I would not have them in my dining room. Interesting thing why your snails in Florida smell.
> 
> The plastic tortoises I saw and I must have them ! They are so cute !


The state of Florida trained dogs to find the snails to try to get rid of them.
Our smelly snails are larger I think. Maybe they're only stinky to a dog. Dogs are much more sensitive.
A quick GOOGLE search says that they are "as big as a rat and can eat through the wall of your home."


----------



## johnandjade

good morning friends 

had a bit of a run in with the super in the branch next door this morning.. apparently i have an attitude problem 

we shall see if he says anything later on, i'll happily puff up the chest and put him in his place! grrr!


----------



## johnandjade

he has 3 staff and 2 of iur guys in there... i ran the place myself for 6 months... hmmm, wonder who's better at the job


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Bee62

Morning Noel,

hope you are getting better today. I read that you had to visit a doctor.
Best wishes for you.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> The state of Florida trained dogs to find the snails to try to get rid of them.
> Our smelly snails are larger I think. Maybe they're only stinky to a dog. Dogs are much more sensitive.
> A quick GOOGLE search says that they are "as big as a rat and can eat through the wall of your home."



Giant African snail is only the name for many different subspecies of African snails. But I think a rat is bigger. 
But I understand that in Florida this snails are a big problem. Like in Germany the racoons. They are set free to the wilderness in 1934. That was one pair of them. And now they are all over Germany and make problems because they have no enemies,


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Morning Noel,
> 
> hope you are getting better today. I read that you had to visit a doctor.
> Best wishes for you.



Good Morning Bee 
I am doing better
Thank you for the well wishes. 
The doctor will figure out what is going on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all
> 
> having to taxi to work as waiting on my longjohns coming out the tumble dryer... roasty toasty
> 
> have a great day everyone, lets go be most splendid today


Good morning, John. 
Great day so far. 
Splendid so far, hope yours is, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely. Can you eat them?


Yes, they are edible. Some local tribes eat them as they are a valuable source of protein. 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates! Friends came over with a birthday cake this morning.  And now after three days of celebrating my birthday I can finally give the reins to Austin


I am going to have to increase my birthday to four days. 
Any cake left for us ?
Glad you had a nice birthday .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Momof4 said
> 
> 
> They live in an aquarium ( without water, of course), They eat salad and all kinds of fruit and herbs and sometimes dryd gammarus crayfish. They need a lot of calcium to enlarge their house


Good afternoon, Bee.
It seems they can eat pretty much anything.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.
Have you dreamed of snails named Adam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> They can be eaten. In Africa they are a delicecy. But I do`t want to eat them.
> No need to .....


Maybe if they breed too much...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It wouldn't have happened in 100 years if I were single.


I am sure it must have happened before. 
The trouble is we don't notice until it's too late if at all. 
The number of times a girl has said to me, several years later "Oh, I really fancied you, why didn't you ask me out ?". 
Drat ! 
I didn't notice wifey's attentions for several months.
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> They don`t smell. Otherwise I would not have them in my dining room. Interesting thing why your snails in Florida smell.
> 
> The plastic tortoises I saw and I must have them ! They are so cute !


I like the plastic tortoises. 
The African ones have no natural enemies (other than a bacterium) 
The Floridian snails have predators and have evolved a nasty smell and bad taste for protection.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning friends
> 
> had a bit of a run in with the super in the branch next door this morning.. apparently i have an attitude problem
> 
> we shall see if he says anything later on, i'll happily puff up the chest and put him in his place! grrr!


Yeah, you do your work and more, get annoyed when people shirk, and are respected for the way you get things done. 
Real attitude problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he has 3 staff and 2 of iur guys in there... i ran the place myself for 6 months... hmmm, wonder who's better at the job


Boris Becker ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, sweet little Hummingbird.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Oh - be careful with skiing - it's a slippery slope..............


Hi Lyn, hi Lola.

It's getting slippery here in Jordan. It began to pour with rain, then hail and......it may snow any minute. Brrrrrr..........it's freezing cold.

Can't wait for Summer and the striking sun.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, sweet little Hummingbird.


Morning Adam
Good to see you


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> H Kathy yes it is - we move at the beginning of July.
> Quite exciting but sad too.



Hello Lyn. Where are you moving to? if I may ask.

Good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> Good to see you


Hello Noel hope you are fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The rain in Spain flows mainly down the drain.
> They've had terrible weather this winter and lots of snow in the last week which won't help.
> We were lucky when and where we went.


Hi Adam, Wifey and cute little Tidgy.

Sounds so much like the Arab World - Third World countries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Have you dreamed of snails named Adam ?


I dreamed of my mother eating snails !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> What did you mean with "mostly" well behaved ???
> Grrrrrrrrrr........


Hi Bee. Hope you are well.

I wonder what Adam @Tidgy's Dad means...hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> Good to see you


Bit Dark, but nice to vaguely see your silhouette, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dreamed of my mother eating snails !


Snails! What of torts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn. Where are you moving to? if I may ask.
> 
> Good luck!


Lyn's school is moving to a new location.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn's school is moving to a new location.


Thanks your answer Adam.

Hope @Lyn W and Lola of course settle down easily.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and cute little Tidgy.
> 
> Sounds so much like the Arab World - Third World countries.


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
Good afternoon, Oli.
Just going to check for rain damage, it poured last night.
At least it's marginally warmer.
Back in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Snails! What of torts?


Sabine has recently acquired a load of lovely Giant African land Snails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your answer Adam.
> 
> Hope @Lyn W and Lola of course settle down easily.


Lyn and Lola aren't moving, just Lyn's job is changing location.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sabine has recently acquired a load of lovely Giant African land Snails.


Interesting.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn and Lola aren't moving, just Lyn's job is changing location.


In that case I'll have to change the wording of my post: 

"Hope @Lyn W settles down easily.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Just going to check for rain damage, it poured last night.
> At least it's marginally warmer.
> Back in a bit.


You seem to think like they do here, Adam. "It gets less cold when it rains" everyone says. I do not think so. I only get colder when I look out of the window to see it pouring with rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And everybody wish Austin a very Happy Birthday, today. 
Happy Birthday @Killerrookie 
Hope you have a smashing day and get lots of nice presents. 
Hope you can put aside your problems and worries for a few hours.
Have a great day my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You seem to think like they do here, Adam. "It gets less cold when it rains" everyone says. I do not think so. I only get colder when I look out of the window to see it pouring with rain.


Definitely warmer today.
My thermometers agree, so it's not just psychological.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No damage to my roof, lab or ceiling! 
I have a lesson in a few minutes so will catch up later. 
Take care, Roommates.


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday austen


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Austin


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Austin is an adult today.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Definitely warmer today.
> My thermometers agree, so it's not just psychological.


What's the temp like back there?

Here it has dropped significantly to about a maximum of 8 deg C or so and a minimum of -1 deg C . Brrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No damage to my roof, lab or ceiling!
> I have a lesson in a few minutes so will catch up later.
> Take care, Roommates.


Talk to you later Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Happy Birthday Austin !
Wish you the very best to your special day and I hope that you find your way ( school or work ). 

Best regards
Sabine 
( who is happy not being in school any more )


----------



## Killerrookie

Thank you everyone and I really appreciate it. 
I know today will be a great day and this weekend! I'm excited to eat some crawfish and be with family and friends. Love you all!


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you everyone and I really appreciate it.
> I know today will be a great day and this weekend! I'm excited to eat some crawfish and be with family and friends. Love you all!











Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli! ​


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said


> Thank you everyone and I really appreciate it.
> I know today will be a great day and this weekend! I'm excited to eat some crawfish and be with family and friends. Love you all!



We love you too, Austin. 
I think you are the youngest member of the CDR ? 
Oh no, Adam is younger ....


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> We love you too, Austin.
> I think you are the youngest member of the CDR ?
> Oh no, Adam is younger ....


It's the cheese...


----------



## Bee62

> It's the cheese...



Of course !


----------



## Bee62

For Zeropilot


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> For Zeropilot


Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you everyone and I really appreciate it.
> I know today will be a great day and this weekend! I'm excited to eat some crawfish and be with family and friends. Love you all!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 198140


You could bust a tooth on that cake.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> You could bust a tooth on that cake.


Yup! But a lot of people like marble cakes !


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It wouldn't have happened in 100 years if I were single.


You think cannibals prefer married men?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> The state of Florida trained dogs to find the snails to try to get rid of them.
> Our smelly snails are larger I think. Maybe they're only stinky to a dog. Dogs are much more sensitive.
> A quick GOOGLE search says that they are "as big as a rat and can eat through the wall of your home."



Now I know where Hollywood gets wacky ideas


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> You think cannibals prefer married men?


I guess that they might.
I'm still walking around with my chest puffed up, holding in my stomach.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning friends
> 
> had a bit of a run in with the super in the branch next door this morning.. apparently i have an attitude problem


Yes, you're too hardworking  Probably makes him feel like he needs to be doing something as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Austin is an adult today.


Does this mean we can now use bad language and be rude to him ?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all





Bee62 said:


> Morning Noel,
> 
> hope you are getting better today. I read that you had to visit a doctor.
> Best wishes for you.


Lovely new avatars


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does this mean we can now use bad language and be rude to him ?


Not when Linda is around.
She'll scold us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Lovely new avatars


Yes. makes me want to switch from the white helmet to the 1980s black.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, they are edible. Some local tribes eat them as they are a valuable source of protein.
> Good afternoon, Lena.


They did look like they would make a fantastic stew. A bit of onions and tomatoes - very nice. 
Good afternoon, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What's the temp like back there?
> 
> Here it has dropped significantly to about a maximum of 8 deg C or so and a minimum of -1 deg C . Brrrrrr.


15 here right now, dropping to a minimum of 8 tonight, they say. 
Not lovely, but an improvement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> We love you too, Austin.
> I think you are the youngest member of the CDR ?
> Oh no, Adam is younger ....


Indeed, i am.
Spud's Mum is younger and Squirt, too. 
And Tidgy.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No damage to my roof, lab or ceiling!
> I have a lesson in a few minutes so will catch up later.
> Take care, Roommates.


Don't let it go to your head, master roofer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It's the cheese...


Cheese keeps you young.
This is scientifically proven to be true. 
Perhaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 198140


Good morning, Grandpa. 
Cake for us, or just for Austin ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I guess that they might.
> I'm still walking around with my chest puffed up, holding in my stomach.


And clearly looking delicious, in an edible sort of way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> They did look like they would make a fantastic stew. A bit of onions and tomatoes - very nice.
> /QUOTE]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And clearly looking delicious, in an edible sort of way.


I need some theme music playing in the background while I walk around.............


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Grandpa.
> Cake for us, or just for Austin ?


Why don't we just settle on cheese cake, then?


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Austin!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tomorrow morning we're heading to Hierapolis (Pamukkale). Been wanting to see those travertines and terraces and bathe in the hot springs for a long time and finally we're going! Should look like this:


I'll send you a virtual postcard.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does this mean we can now use bad language and be rude to him ?


Not like I heard bad stuff before.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why don't we just settle on cheese cake, then?


I prefer that over cake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not when Linda is around.
> She'll scold us.


Good point. 
But she's away at the moment.
BOTTOM !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> They did look like they would make a fantastic stew. A bit of onions and tomatoes - very nice.
> Good afternoon, Adam!


Better with garlic. 
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Lena!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday Austin!!
> 
> View attachment 198141


Thank you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Don't let it go to your head, master roofer!


I shan't. 
It seems to be when it dries out again that everything falls down. 
Wonder if I can build a roof for my head ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I need some theme music playing in the background while I walk around.............






?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Why don't we just settle on cheese cake, then?


Cheese. 
And cake. 
And cheesecake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday Austin!!
> 
> View attachment 198141


Good morning to you, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Tomorrow morning we're heading to Hierapolis (Pamukkale). Been wanting to see those travertines and terraces and bathe in the hot springs for a long time and finally we're going! Should look like this:
> View attachment 198142
> 
> I'll send you a virtual postcard.


Beautiful! ! 
Not been there.
Might be a tad touristy for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Not like I heard bad stuff before.


Probably far worse than I have.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably far worse than I have.


Some very graphic and messed up things I've heard from peoples mouth. Lol


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Some very graphic and messed up things I've heard from peoples mouth. Lol


And that's just the teachers.......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Goodness!


Yup.
Sorry.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's just the teachers.......................


Oh no mainly students.
The worse thing I heard a teacher say is he cheats on his wife.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh no mainly students.
> The worse thing I heard a teacher say is he cheats on his wife.


Hmmmm.
Not a very good example to set. 
I cheat when playing cards with wifey.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Grandpa.
> Cake for us, or just for Austin ?





Here's a cake for every body else !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good morning friends
> 
> had a bit of a run in with the super in the branch next door this morning.. apparently i have an attitude problem
> 
> we shall see if he says anything later on, i'll happily puff up the chest and put him in his place! grrr!


All of us tort people have Attitude !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> All of us tort people have Attitude !




he never approached me, i will asking for a word on monday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 198151
> 
> Here's a cake for every body else !


I found a nice toenail inside my tortoise forum calendar.
Don't know why that picture has appeared.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We stayed at the Hostel Italia in Fuengirola, this time.
View from balcony.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Lovely new avatars



Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And here is a photo of the Hotel we stayed in before just along the street, currently closed for refurbishment. 
Memories, John ?


I think this new one may be a bit better.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said



> We stayed at the Hostel Italia in Fuengirola, this time.
> View from balcony.



Looks very nice !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Thank you !


I think it's great, also. 
Though I should point out it's one Bee, not 62.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And here is yours truly looking his usual cheerful self after a long journey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where I put wifey for the duration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's empty without John or wifey.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Though I should point out it's one Bee, not 62.



All the other 61 bees do not want to be photographed. They asked me to do that ! But they are there.... summ.. summ... summm
Can you hear them ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So large whisky's at The Witch Bar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Moroccan shop.


----------



## johnandjade

pics not wanting to show . of out to a friends for dinner, catch up tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We visited a new restaurant


We were given menus by the waiter, an interesting and unusually varied selection at reasonable prices. 


We ordered drinks and the the owner came out and said :
"Would you like to order food ?"
And before we could reply he chuckled and said : 
"Well, you can't! The kitchen's closed".
And chuckling , he wandered off.


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade

Have a fine dinner ! Enjoy to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> All the other 61 bees do not want to be photographed. They asked me to do that ! But they are there.... summ.. summ... summm
> Can you hear them ?


Yup, i can.
And i quite understand, being rather camera shy myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pics not wanting to show . of out to a friends for dinner, catch up tomorrow


Have fun.
Tomorrow it is.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Lyn and Adam.
> Why should I pee in the CDR ???? I never did so ! I am a well behaved Bee !!!!!


Sorry Sabine - a simple spelling mistake had you peeing in the CDR rather than peeping in it!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> And i quite understand, being rather camera shy myself.



Believe it or not .....

Your pics are all very nice. They make me hungry of sunshine and warm temps and holiday....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A better view of my present from John when we met 6 months back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We visited a new restaurant
> View attachment 198167
> 
> We were given menus by the waiter, an interesting and unusually varied selection at reasonable prices.
> View attachment 198168
> We ordered drinks and the the owner came out and said :
> "Would you like to order food ?"
> And before we could reply he chuckled and said :
> "Well, you can't! The kitchen's closed".
> And chuckling , he wandered off.


It's just as well. The salt Fish says previous order.
Clearly, it was left on another plate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Believe it or not .....
> 
> Your pics are all very nice. They make me hungry of sunshine and warm temps and holiday....


It was nice, but got rather chilly in the evenings.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> So much stuff has been going on that forgot it's almost my birthday.


Happy Birthday Austin. hope you manage to celebrate in spite of everything else going on.


----------



## Bee62

_It is always a good thing to have some potatos in the house. 
You will never starve.... 
Can a photo be eaten ????_


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Sabine - a simple spelling mistake had you peeing in the CDR rather than peeping in it!


Was it a mis spelling?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Sabine - a simple spelling mistake had you peeing in the CDR rather than peeping in it!


Good early evening, Lyn. 
Or late afternoon.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> Sorry Sabine - a simple spelling mistake had you peeing in the CDR rather than peeping in it!



No need to be sorry ! I understand the joke well. I am a very silly and funny woman.


----------



## Bee62

Oh, I have to wibble wobble a time.....
Have a break, have a *wobble

Here is one*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's just as well. The salt Fish says previous order.
> Clearly, it was left on another plate.


I'm fine with recycling. 
The Chinstrap in Sauce sounds interesting, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> _It is always a good thing to have some potatos in the house.
> You will never starve....
> Can a photo be eaten ????_


Don't know, but I expect wifey will try it if i don't keep a supply in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was it a mis spelling?


Well, Sabine denies it, so probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I have to wibble wobble a time.....
> Have a break, have a *wobble
> 
> Here is one*



Looks very sad. 
When i wibble and wobble, i'm happy. 
Or confused.


----------



## Bee62

He is sad because he is so ugly.
See you later again my friends. My cats are waiting. They are hungry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Got some books, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He is sad because he is so ugly.
> See you later again my friends. My cats are waiting. They are hungry.


I don't think he's ugly at all. 
Say hi to the cats.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn. Where are you moving to? if I may ask.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Gillian - better get your skates and skis on!
It's not just me who's moving - my whole school is moving to new premises in July - so a lot of equipment to pack up and move - we're starting early!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wobbled only once.
It was an inner ear thing that the doctors quickly cured.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dreamed of my mother eating snails !


You have mother eating snails!!?
They are picky!
I won't tell anyone........
Mums the word!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And some fossils. 
I found an ammonite in the rocks but it isn't very good. 
Also purchased this : 


A shark vertebra from _Otodus obliquus, _about 55 million years old. 
You can see where the neural arch connected as well as lots of tiny blood vessels. 
I have smaller ones, but they are rarish because they are light and made of cartilage not bone, so don't preserve so easily, usually we only find shark's teeth, which are super hard and replaced all the life of the shark so are very common fossils
It's quite a large one and goes with lots of large teeth I have of this species.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Austin is an adult today.


18?
Only 3 years younger than me!!
I wish!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wobbled only once.
> It was an inner ear thing that the doctors quickly cured.


I've only got one functioning ear.
Perhaps that's my problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You have mother eating snails!!?
> They are picky!
> I won't tell anyone........
> Mums the word!


I keep a supply of 'em for when one of the ladies arrives with a photo album.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Austin. hope you manage to celebrate in spite of everything else going on.


Forgot to add this.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good early evening, Lyn.
> Or late afternoon.


Evening Adam
how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And here is yours truly looking his usual cheerful self after a long journey.
> View attachment 198158


Takes ages to download here
- the suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And here is a nautiloid, _Cymatoceras sakelavus _, 112 million years old from Madagascar. 
Polished to show the chambers.


And the venter showing a patch of white that is the original shell material (the majority has been replaced with agate) , not bad for this age. 
The little hole is the entrance to the siphuncle a tube that connects the chambers and allows changes to the pressure of stored gas, allowing the animal to rise and fall in the ocean, a similar technique we use in submarines.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening Adam
> how are you?


Marvelous, intelligent and supremely handsome, thanks. 
You ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Takes ages to download here
> - the suspense is killing me!!!!


Not really worth the wait.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We visited a new restaurant
> View attachment 198167
> 
> We were given menus by the waiter, an interesting and unusually varied selection at reasonable prices.
> View attachment 198168
> 
> We ordered drinks and the the owner came out and said :
> "Would you like to order food ?"
> And before we could reply he chuckled and said :
> "Well, you can't! The kitchen's closed".
> And chuckling , he wandered off.


Was his name Basil by any chance?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marvelous, intelligent and supremely handsome, thanks.
> You ?


Much the same thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And here is a nautiloid, _Cymatoceras sakelavus _, 112 million years old from Madagascar.
> Polished to show the chambers.
> View attachment 198178
> 
> And the venter showing a patch of white that is the original shell material (the majority has been replaced with agate) , not bad for this age.
> The little hole is the entrance to the siphuncle a tube that connects the chambers and allows changes to the pressure of stored gas, allowing the animal to rise and fall in the ocean, a similar technique we use in submarines.
> View attachment 198179


Have you been at Sabines snails??


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


I ate a clown once.......
but he tasted funny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Have you been at Sabines snails??


Snails are unchambered, just one coiled tube. 
These are cephalopods related to squids and octopuses. 
The pearly nautilus still exists, but they are a rare group now. 
But i'm doing nothing to Sabine's snails, they're all called Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's just the teachers.......................


....thank goodness kids can't read my mind sometimes!


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> ....thank goodness kids can't read my mind sometimes!


What do you think about?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> ....thank goodness kids can't read my mind sometimes!


I'm not so sure.
Little masters of manipulation......


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I have to wibble wobble a time.....
> Have a break, have a *wobble
> 
> Here is one*


I think I went out with his brother once!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I think I went with his brother once!


Thanks for raising the bar.
The pressure was getting unbearable.
Now there is hope for us all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....thank goodness kids can't read my mind sometimes!


Or my students mine................


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> What do you think about?


Sometimes when one of my little darlings is being particularly difficult the odd swear word may pop into my head......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> What do you think about?


Probably best not to ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for raising the bar.
> The pressure was getting unbearable.
> Now there is hope for us all.


I still think he''s a fine looking fellow.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for raising the bar.
> The pressure was getting unbearable.
> Now there is hope for us all.


Hi Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed!


Hi Lyn. And sadly, good bye. It's time to leave. I have an appointment for an echo cardiogram and dinner with Suki.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi Lyn. And sadly, good bye. It's time to leave. I have an appointment for an echo cardiogram and dinner with Suki.


Enjoy the dinner and good luck with the cardiogram. 
Catch you later.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi Lyn. And sadly, good bye. It's time to leave. I have an appointment for an echo cardiogram and dinner with Suki.


cardiogram cardiogram cardiogram........
Sorry Ed couldn't resist -
hope your ticker is ticking along smoothly.
Hope to see you later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> cardiogram cardiogram cardiogram........
> Sorry Ed couldn't resist -
> hope your ticker is ticking along smoothly.
> Hope to see you later


Doh! 
Wish i'd though of that.


----------



## Lyn W

The country is still in the grip of a salad shortage.
A man in Sainsbury's told me they are importing from the US now but prices will go up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The country is still in the grip of a salad shortage.
> A man in Sainsbury's told me they are importing from the US now but prices will go up.


They ought to try Morocco.
Nearer and cheaper.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They ought to try Morocco.
> Nearer and cheaper.


I'll tell them.....!


----------



## Kristoff

Is Bea (@Moozillion) OK? Haven't heard from her for some time.


----------



## Kristoff

Will do my best to catch up on the bus tomorrow. Good night all! x


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Will do my best to catch up on the bus tomorrow. Good night all! x


You're right Bea hasn't popped in for a few days hope she's Ok
Goodnight Lena - see you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll tell them.....!


Thanks.
I'm now working for the Moroccan Marketing Board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Is Bea (@Moozillion) OK? Haven't heard from her for some time.


She was last in very early yesterday morning, so not too long ago. 
I'm sure she's fine, but I miss her when she's not here, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> I'm now working for the Moroccan Marketing Board.


We should set up our own business for importing/exporting
we could call it Salad Daze!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Will do my best to catch up on the bus tomorrow. Good night all! x


Nighty night , Lena. 
Sleep well and safe journeys.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably best not to ask.


I doubt it's that bad. I won't bother.


----------



## Lyn W

Oh yes @Kristoff - forgot.......
Have a good trip Lena enjoy the warm waters it looks fantastic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We should set up our own business for importing/exporting
> we could call it Salad Daze!


We could sell the food on a raised platform and call it Salad Dais.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I doubt it's that bad. I won't bother.


I think it's probably worse.
And ask her about her neighbours.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I doubt it's that bad. QUOTE]



............you'd be surprised!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ............you'd be surprised!!!


I wouldn't..............


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't..............


.......but I don't know what any of it means of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .......but I don't know what any of it means of course


Me neither.
Like a foreign language. 
Or Welsh.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me neither.
> Like a foreign language.
> Or Welsh.


Swearing* in* Welsh is the way to get away with it around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Swearing* in* Welsh is the way to get away with it around here.


And i can swear in several languages so always one to use wherever i am. 
Don't understand the meanings, of course, but I know the words. 
Ahem.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmmm


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Tomorrow morning we're heading to Hierapolis (Pamukkale). Been wanting to see those travertines and terraces and bathe in the hot springs for a long time and finally we're going! Should look like this:
> View attachment 198142
> 
> I'll send you a virtual postcard.




Wow!! So jealous !!


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> ............you'd be surprised!!!


Tell me about the neighbors lol


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and use the popty ping now.
I excelled myself the other night........
managed to completely reduce a plastic food splatter cover to liquid.
I was using the fan oven function and set it to preheat without checking what was in it.
Fortunately all the liquid plastic was contained in a metal tray and just peeled off when it cooled and solidified again.
There were a few choice words floating around then
What a numpty I am!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> cardiogram cardiogram cardiogram........
> Sorry Ed couldn't resist -
> hope your ticker is ticking along smoothly.
> Hope to see you later



Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Tell me about the neighbors lol


Don't start me on them !
You'll be 21 before I finish!


----------



## Killerrookie

Now I'm curious.........


----------



## Lyn W

In short they are ignorant, selfish, anti social bullies.
I could add several more adjectives, but in a nut shell, I think the above sums them up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must go and use the popty ping now.
> I excelled myself the other night........
> managed to completely reduce a plastic food splatter cover to liquid.
> I was using the fan oven function and set it to preheat without checking what was in it.
> Fortunately all the liquid plastic was contained in a metal tray and just peeled off when it cooled and solidified again.
> There were a few choice words floating around then
> What a numpty I am!!


I bet the pong in popty ping was nice, too.
ping pong. 
Speak later.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> In short they are ignorant, selfish, anti social bullies.
> I could add several more adjectives, but in a nut shell, I think the above sums them up.


Sound like very unpleasant people. I don't know if their worse than my old neighbors that were into some pretty kinky things...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Is there an echo in here?


Yup, from Ed's Echo Cardiogram. 
He's then having supper with *SUKI *_*SUKI, *_Suki.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Sound like very unpleasant people. I don't know if their worse than my old neighbors that were into some pretty kinky things...


This lot are really nasty and sometimes make Lyn's life Hell. 
Not nice people at all.


----------



## Lyn W

I can't embed this video here but if this link works for you it's a great story about an Olive ridley turtle found off North Wales a very long way from home!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-38763300


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bet the pong in popty ping was nice, too.
> ping pong.
> Speak later.


I have cold so couldn't smell anything.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> I have cold so couldn't smell anything.


I can't smell either... nose is clogged and my sniffer isn't that good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't embed this video here but if this link works for you it's a great story about an Olive ridley turtle found off North Wales a very long way from home!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-38763300


Yup, the link works.
Nice story. 
Do you want to post it in the news forum, or shall I ?


----------



## Lyn W

Found it in YouTube


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, the link works.
> Nice story.
> Do you want to post it in the news forum, or shall I ?


Thanks Adam I just posted it over there.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi Lyn. And sadly, good bye. It's time to leave. I have an appointment for an echo cardiogram and dinner with Suki.



What's she Cook'n?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> What's she Cook'n?


hot dogs?
corn dogs?
chili dogs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> hot dogs?
> corn dogs?
> chili dogs?


dogfish ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Is Bea (@Moozillion) OK? Haven't heard from her for some time.


Email time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Email time?


Nope. 
She's logged on now.
Hi Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Email time?


How was the cardiogram and Suki's supper ?


----------



## Moozillion

Good Lord, what a chatty bunch!!!!!!!
I missed a day or two and there are 20 + pages of chat!!!!! 
I'm not even going to try to catch up- will just dive in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good Lord, what a chatty bunch!!!!!!!
> I missed a day or two and there are 20 + pages of chat!!!!!
> I'm not even going to try to catch up- will just dive in.


Nice to have you back. 
Some people were beginning to get worried.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to have you back.
> Some people were beginning to get worried.


Sorry! 
I don't mean to worry anybody- sometimes life just gets busy!
I've FINALLY finished crocheting my shawl that I've been working on since April last year!!!! I've soaked it in vinegar water to make it color-fast and blocked it last night. I'm VERY HAPPY with the results!!!!! Photo to follow!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Bea,

we miss you. Are you o.k. ?


----------



## Moozillion

Well, hubby is napping for a brief while, so the photo will be a bit later. It's just too difficult to take a selfie of one's own back and have it turn out- even using mirrors!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Sabine, and Adam, and Lena and Ed and Everybody!

I'm doing pretty well- certainly didn't mean to worry anyone. 
I hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I can't smell either... nose is clogged and my sniffer isn't that good.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Austin!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Austin!!!!!!!


Thank you *^*)


----------



## Moozillion

And here is my shawl!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

A Bullfrog as a birthday gift for Austin.


----------



## Bee62

Bea, your shawl is very, very beautiful ! I really love it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sorry!
> I don't mean to worry anybody- sometimes life just gets busy!
> I've FINALLY finished crocheting my shawl that I've been working on since April last year!!!! I've soaked it in vinegar water to make it color-fast and blocked it last night. I'm VERY HAPPY with the results!!!!! Photo to follow!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Look forward to it.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Bea, your shawl is very, very beautiful ! I really love it !


Thank you so much!!!! I've been working on it since  last April!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And here is my shawl!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198196
> 
> 
> View attachment 198197
> 
> 
> View attachment 198198


Very beautiful. 
And the shawl is, too. 
I can see why it took so long.
But worth the effort.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> A Bullfrog as a birthday gift for Austin.


That frog is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very beautiful.
> And the shawl is, too.
> I can see why it took so long.
> But worth the effort.


----------



## Bee62

Kiss me I am a princess !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Kiss me I am a princess !



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> And here is my shawl!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198196
> 
> 
> View attachment 198197
> 
> 
> View attachment 198198


It's beautiful Bea - you are very clever!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> It's beautiful Bea - you are very clever!


You're very kind, Lyn!
It came as a kit, and you have options on 4 different color palettes! The creator of this wonderful pattern (Janie Crow) was on vacation in the Middle East and was inspired by the beautiful Islamic architecture and tiles. She calls this "Mystical Lanterns!"


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> You're very kind, Lyn!
> It came as a kit, and you have options on 4 different color palettes! The creator of this wonderful pattern (Janie Crow) was on vacation in the Middle East and was inspired by the beautiful Islamic architecture and tiles. She calls this "Mystical Lanterns!"


If someone gave me that kit it would stay as a kit
I have no idea how to crochet and I find knitting very stressful!
You have a great skill, Bea.


----------



## Bee62

Unfortunately I have no patience and no skill for doing such a difficult thing like Beas shawl.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said
[QUOTE
If someone gave me that kit it would stay as a kit
I have no idea how to crochet and I find knitting very stressful!
][/QUOTE]

Dito....


----------



## Bee62

And for all those who like to eat frog legs .......


----------



## Lyn W

My eyes are tired
- the rest of me is fine but my eyes need to close for a while
so I am going to bid you all goodnight now and will see you sometime tomorrow.
Nos da and take care everyone.


----------



## Bee62

Nos da Lyn. Sleep well.
My eyes are tired too. And soon I will follow you...... 
Nooooo ! 
Not in your bed, but in mine .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My eyes are tired
> - the rest of me is fine but my eyes need to close for a while
> so I am going to bid you all goodnight now and will see you sometime tomorrow.
> Nos da and take care everyone.


Nos da, Lyn. 
Have a nice kip. 
Not see you very well tomorrow.


----------



## Killerrookie

So look here...


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> And here is my shawl!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198196
> 
> 
> View attachment 198197
> 
> 
> View attachment 198198



Oh gosh that's pretty! I love that pattern. And the colors are great too. How long did it take you to make that? Crochet, right? I crocheted an afghan once. It got honorable mention when entered at the fair.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> That frog is hilarious!!!!!



Yeah, it looks like he kisses killerrookie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> So look here...
> View attachment 198199
> 
> View attachment 198200



Is that edible or a statue?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh gosh that's pretty! I love that pattern. And the colors are great too. How long did it take you to make that? Crochet, right? I crocheted an afghan once. It got honorable mention when entered at the fair.
> 
> View attachment 198201


That's very pretty, Yvonne .
How long did that take you ?


----------



## Bee62

@Killerrookie

Plastic tortoise ? Looks funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> So look here...
> View attachment 198199
> 
> View attachment 198200


Very nice but beginning to show signs of pyramiding. 
I advise an immediate 30 minute soak in baked beans.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's very pretty, Yvonne .
> How long did that take you ?



Not too long. I lose interest if it takes too long. I think bits and pieces, here and there, an hour or so a day for about a month?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Oh gosh that's pretty! I love that pattern. And the colors are great too. How long did it take you to make that? Crochet, right? I crocheted an afghan once. It got honorable mention when entered at the fair.
> 
> View attachment 198201


Thanks, Yvonne!!!  Yes, it's crochet.  It took me 9 months, but I did NOT work on it daily or even weekly, sometimes.

WOW!! I think it's great that you won honorable mention for your crochet! I'm too chicken to enter any of my pieces anywhere!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Oh gosh that's pretty! I love that pattern. And the colors are great too. How long did it take you to make that? Crochet, right? I crocheted an afghan once. It got honorable mention when entered at the fair.
> 
> View attachment 198201


That is beautiful, Yvonne!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Is that edible or a statue?


It's a cake and completely edible!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice but beginning to show signs of pyramiding.
> I advise an immediate 30 minute soak in baked beans.


Love you Adam. XD


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> @Killerrookie
> 
> Plastic tortoise ? Looks funny.


It's actually a cake!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, it looks like he kisses killerrookie.


It'll turn Into a beauty gal after I give her a kiss!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It's actually a cake!!


Is it eaten Now ?
Can I have a bit ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it eaten Now ?
> Can I have a bit ?


Come over!! Love to meet you!
It's still haven't been touched yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Come over!! Love to meet you!
> It's still haven't been touched yet.


One day.......................
Save me a piece.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> And here is my shawl!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198196
> 
> 
> View attachment 198197
> 
> 
> View attachment 198198



Oh, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> So look here...
> View attachment 198199
> 
> View attachment 198200




I loooove your cake!!! 
Did your parents get that?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Oh, it's gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Moozillion

Nos da, friends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nos da, friends!


Nos da, Bee., oh Crochet Queen.
Sleep well.
Take the shawl off first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's good night from me, too. 
Sleep well, Roommates.
Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> I loooove your cake!!!
> Did your parents get that?


My moms cousin made it for me.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Killerrookie said:


> My moms cousin made it for me.


So did you have a great birthday ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I got up at silly o'clock for a Saturday and am on the train for the last day of the trade show. My feet, knee and throat are all a bit sore, but I am in pretty good shape compared with previous years; there's a good chance my voice will hold out today 

Yesterday was ridiculously busy. We saw around 150 forum members and spoke to many, many more people about what the forum does. It currently has 80,000 members around the world - mostly UK with the USA second. 

The show closes early, at 3pm, on the final day as we have to deconstruct the stands before leaving. 

I need to find a bacon sandwich on the way in. The family left me with a choice of weetabix or toast for breakfast this morning which isn't enough!

A belated Happy Birthday to Austin as I appear to have missed the big day


----------



## JoesMum

Popped back to add this. Tower Bridge was closing as I walked across London Bridge just now.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!


Lovely pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian - better get your skates and skis on!
> It's not just me who's moving - my whole school is moving to new premises in July - so a lot of equipment to pack up and move - we're starting early!


Good morning Lyn and Lola.

Got up this morning to find snow, though not as "bad" as expected. Thank GOD we are not blocked at home, but at the same time, we've been cautioned not to move unless necessary. 

Good luck and hope you settle down easily, Lyn. Wish I could help you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I got up at silly o'clock for a Saturday and am on the train for the last day of the trade show. My feet, knee and throat are all a bit sore, but I am in pretty good shape compared with previous years; there's a good chance my voice will hold out today
> 
> Yesterday was ridiculously busy. We saw around 150 forum members and spoke to many, many more people about what the forum does. It currently has 80,000 members around the world - mostly UK with the USA second.
> 
> The show closes early, at 3pm, on the final day as we have to deconstruct the stands before leaving.
> 
> I need to find a bacon sandwich on the way in. The family left me with a choice of weetabix or toast for breakfast this morning which isn't enough!
> 
> A belated Happy Birthday to Austin as I appear to have missed the big day


Good morning, Linda. 
Good fortune finding some bacon and good luck on the last day. 
Weetabix on toast is probably very not good. 
Been missing you around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Popped back to add this. Tower Bridge was closing as I walked across London Bridge just now.
> View attachment 198229


Love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely pics! Thanks for posting.


Good morning, Gillian. 
Good morning, Oli. 
With a bit of luck that'll be the end of the snow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian.
> Good morning, Oli.
> With a bit of luck that'll be the end of the snow.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Hope you're right. It's soooooooooo cold here. The cold weather not only annoys me. It also keeps me worried about Oli (not Kahn of course).  Although the central heating system is on and so is his light, I just can't help worrying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hope you're right. It's soooooooooo cold here. The cold weather not only annoys me. It also keeps me worried about Oli (not Kahn of course).  Although the central heating system is on and so is his light, I just can't help worrying.


Cold annoys us ,too.
It's a good thing to worry about our torts, but not to overdo it. 
You keep Oli nice and warm and he should be fine. 
It'll be spring before you know it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now. 
Two hours and then free for the rest of the day. 
Good morning Cold Dark Room.
Good morning , Cold Dark Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Am a bit sad. 
The great John Hurt died today.
Super actor and lovely chap, who to me, is The War Doctor from our anniversary year, 2013 and has played the role of this 'missing Doctor' on several audios, since. 
Bless him.


----------



## Lyn W

A quick good morning to you all
Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A quick good morning to you all
> Have a great Saturday!


Good morning, Lyn. 
You, too. 
My student is late, so just killing time. 
Which is a bit mean, though it has been aging me without my approval.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson done, but not missed a single post.
Lena going to ice thermal baths, Linda at shown Lyn busy, Ed and John on weekend, Gillian having lunch, not even a Noel or Sabine today. 
Some of our American friends will still be in bed.
Quiet, quiet, so quiet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cold annoys us ,too.
> It's a good thing to worry about our torts, but not to overdo it.
> You keep Oli nice and warm and he should be fine.
> It'll be spring before you know it.


Oh I know that you're another one who dislikes Winter and loves Summer (not only Wifey, Tidgy and......cheese)!  I don't think that Morocco is as cold as Jordan, or am I mistaken?

I'm doing all I can to keep Oli warm. I know one thing for sure: I tend to overdo it when it comes to worrying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh I know that you're another one who dislikes Winter and loves Summer (not only Wifey, Tidgy and......cheese)!  I don't think that Morocco is as cold as Jordan, or am I mistaken?
> 
> I'm doing all I can to keep Oli warm. I know one thing for sure: I tend to overdo it when it comes to worrying.


Usually a bit warmer than you here. 
Tidgy's a bit runny botty today, so i'm worrying a bit too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually a bit warmer than you here.
> Tidgy's a bit runny botty today, so i'm worrying a bit too.


Oh goodness! So is Oli for some reason or other.  He's somewhat restless, don't know why. See what keeps me worried?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh goodness! So is Oli for some reason or other.  He's somewhat restless, don't know why. See what keeps me worried?


Like all of us, they are eager for spring to arrive i think.
Had enough of winter, now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like all of us, they are eager for spring to arrive i think.
> Had enough of winter, now.


Personally, I can't wait for Summer. Spring and Autumn are "unknown" here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone, hope you're okay.

Today I decided to get up and do something productive. Here are some action shots:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Personally, I can't wait for Summer. Spring and Autumn are "unknown" here.


I think our spring lasts two to three weeks but is most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're okay.
> 
> Today I decided to get up and do something productive. Here are some action shots:
> View attachment 198242
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> View attachment 198245
> View attachment 198246


Hello, and welcome, Spud's Mum 
Looks quite exhausting and dangerous to me.
Injury free ?
wifey, Tidgy and i are great, thanks.
How's Spud ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're okay.
> 
> Today I decided to get up and do something productive. Here are some action shots:
> View attachment 198242
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> View attachment 198245
> View attachment 198246


Could you put some of that energy in a jar please and send it to me , I could use it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Could you put some of that energy in a jar please and send it to me , I could use it ?


Me, too. A jar each. 
Good morning, Grandpa.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think our spring lasts two to three weeks but is most welcome.


It does not even last three to four days here. 

How's Tidgy now? Hope she's better. Oli has somewhat calmed down.  He's relaxing under his lamp day dreaming of his girlfriend.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too. A jar each.
> Good morning, Grandpa.


What about Oli and me? Please keep us in mind. You're relatively near. Please send us two jars.


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're okay.
> 
> Today I decided to get up and do something productive. Here are some action shots:
> View attachment 198242
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> View attachment 198245
> View attachment 198246


Hi. What lovely pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## johnandjade

hello you awesome bunch of people!! finally got caught up  

i was home and in bed for 0100 , woke at 0700 with no alarms set and still in my work gear! thrived, didn't just survive  the shift. at home now and we are due to go to another friends tonight... i can't be bothered though 

loved all the pics, especially mrs B's shawl!! really great work ma'am, take a bow!!! 

hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It does not even last three to four days here.
> 
> How's Tidgy now? Hope she's better. Oli has somewhat calmed down.  He's relaxing under his lamp day dreaming of his girlfriend.


Just having a soak. 
wifey and I have a bit of tummy ache, too, wonder if it's a cross-species bug.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about Oli and me? Please keep us in mind. You're relatively near. Please send us two jars.


You'll have to ask Spud's Mum. 
I have very little energy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello you awesome bunch of people!! finally got caught up
> 
> i was home and in bed for 0100 , woke at 0700 with no alarms set and still in my work gear! thrived, didn't just survive  the shift. at home now and we are due to go to another friends tonight... i can't be bothered though
> 
> loved all the pics, especially mrs B's shawl!! really great work ma'am, take a bow!!!
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy


Booooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beas's shawl and Bea were great, but my piccies are bestest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello you awesome bunch of people!! finally got caught up
> 
> i was home and in bed for 0100 , woke at 0700 with no alarms set and still in my work gear! thrived, didn't just survive  the shift. at home now and we are due to go to another friends tonight... i can't be bothered though
> 
> loved all the pics, especially mrs B's shawl!! really great work ma'am, take a bow!!!
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy


Good afternoon, John.
Have a splendid weekend, please.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too. A jar each.
> Good morning, Grandpa.


That energy is better then Bud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That energy is better then Bud !


But not as good as cheese.


----------



## Killerrookie

Heading to the reptile show as we speak! Yes I did have a great birthday also! Thanks.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon to all rommates ! I wish you a very nice weekend.

Tidgys Dad said


> Like all of us, they are eager for spring to arrive i think.
> Had enough of winter, now.



Me too ! I am suffering in the cold. Want spring ! But the last night the temperature drop down at 17,6 F. Like all the nights before. 
The central heating swallows oil like a camel who is thirsty.... It will be an expensive winter.
But I will not complain. To have a warm house and enough to eat every day is a privilege not all people have. So I`m quiet and waiting for warm weather.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to ask Spud's Mum.
> I have very little energy.


OK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Heading to the reptile show as we speak! Yes I did have a great birthday also! Thanks.


Most splendid.
Have fun and at least 76 photos please.


----------



## Bee62

@spudthetortoise 

Wow ! Really action pictures. Great !
As I was 15years old, I could do this too, but today if I would try I would splash on the ground like a thrown yellyfish with all my bones smashed into pieces ..........


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and welcome, Spud's Mum
> Looks quite exhausting and dangerous to me.
> Injury free ?
> wifey, Tidgy and i are great, thanks.
> How's Spud ?





Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Could you put some of that energy in a jar please and send it to me , I could use it ?





Gillian Moore said:


> What about Oli and me? Please keep us in mind. You're relatively near. Please send us two jars.


Haha I don't normally have any energy, I'm usually doing what I'm doing now- watching tv and eating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon to all rommates ! I wish you a very nice weekend.
> 
> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Me too ! I am suffering in the cold. Want spring ! But the last night the temperature drop down at 17,6 F. Like all the nights before.
> The central heating swallows oil like a camel who is thirsty.... It will be an expensive winter.
> But I will not complain. To have a warm house and enough to eat every day is a privilege not all people have. So I`m quiet and waiting for warm weather.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're right, I eat well and have an overly heated house. Jolly lucky.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Bee., oh Crochet Queen.
> Sleep well.
> Take the shawl off first.


HA HA!!! I told my husband that if I didn't get it finished in time to wear for this winter, I was going to wear it all year long ANYWAY- EVEN IN JULY!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and welcome, Spud's Mum
> Looks quite exhausting and dangerous to me.
> Injury free ?
> wifey, Tidgy and i are great, thanks.
> How's Spud ?


I landed on my head which made me very dizzy but nothing serious (touch wood!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @spudthetortoise
> 
> Wow ! Really action pictures. Great !
> As I was 15years old, I could do this too, but today if I would try I would splash on the ground like a thrown yellyfish with all my bones smashed into pieces ..........


Spud's mum often does this, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha I don't normally have any energy, I'm usually doing what I'm doing now- watching tv and eating.


Hmmmm.
I don't need help with that.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Popped back to add this. Tower Bridge was closing as I walked across London Bridge just now.
> View attachment 198229


BEAUTIFUL!!!!! 
I cannot even IMAGINE what it must be like to live amongst such history as Britain has...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HA HA!!! I told my husband that if I didn't get it finished in time to wear for this winter, I was going to wear it all year long ANYWAY- EVEN IN JULY!!!!!


 And pass out in the heat. 
Hmmmmmm. 
Maybe not.
Good morning, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> I landed on my head which made me very dizzy but nothing serious (touch wood!)


I think that, like me, you must have a pretty thick skull.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson done, but not missed a single post.
> Lena going to ice thermal baths, Linda at shown Lyn busy, Ed and John on weekend, Gillian having lunch, not even a Noel or Sabine today.
> Some of our American friends will still be in bed.
> Quiet, quiet, so quiet.


...YAAAAAWWWNNN...thanks, Adam. Has anyone put the coffee on, or did the hedgehogs get into it AGAIN?


----------



## Bee62

My wish these days: *Rain in may !
*


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson done, but not missed a single post.
> Lena going to ice thermal baths, Linda at shown Lyn busy, Ed and John on weekend, Gillian having lunch, not even a Noel or Sabine today.
> Some of our American friends will still be in bed.
> Quiet, quiet, so quiet.



When it's 2:00 pm in and east of the UK, here in the US it's:


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha I don't normally have any energy, I'm usually doing what I'm doing now- watching tv and eating.


Wait til you get OLD then it's laying in bed watching TV waiting to go to work ! Smiling another all nighter !


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're okay.
> 
> Today I decided to get up and do something productive. Here are some action shots:
> View attachment 198242
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> View attachment 198245
> View attachment 198246


WOWWW!!!!! That's GREAT!!!! I could never have done THAT even when i was your age.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> hello you awesome bunch of people!! finally got caught up
> 
> i was home and in bed for 0100 , woke at 0700 with no alarms set and still in my work gear! thrived, didn't just survive  the shift. at home now and we are due to go to another friends tonight... i can't be bothered though
> 
> loved all the pics, especially mrs B's shawl!! really great work ma'am, take a bow!!!
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...YAAAAAWWWNNN...thanks, Adam. Has anyone put the coffee on, or did the hedgehogs get into it AGAIN?


I made some specially for the hedgehogs, but plenty for the rest of us, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When it's 2:00 pm in and east of the UK, here in the US it's:
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198253


It's always that time here.
'Cept when i'm asleep.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid.
> Have fun and at least 76 photos please.


Deal!


----------



## Moozillion

Adam: which pages are the photos from your trip to Spain?

Well, it's time to make myself useful- make the bed, wash dishes etc. And I'm meeting some friends in a couple of hours, so better get on it.
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Deal!


Deal! 
I'll be counting, though might need help with some of the high numbers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam: which pages are the photos from your trip to Spain?
> 
> Well, it's time to make myself useful- make the bed, wash dishes etc. And I'm meeting some friends in a couple of hours, so better get on it.
> TTFN


3177, 3178 and 3179, but they're not so good this time, no John.
I should be doing housework. 
Hmmm.
Have a nice time, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, it looks like I won't be able to make the bed after all: there's a large orange obstacle named Julio blocking me!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Here's one for you, Adam!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it looks like I won't be able to make the bed after all: there's a large orange obstacle named Julio blocking me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198258


Hello, Julio, you large orange obstacle, you. 
You just got mummy out of doing the housework, you clever kitty.


----------



## Moozillion

Ta ta, again!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Julio, you large orange obstacle, you.
> You just got mummy out of doing the housework, you clever kitty.


He's SUCH a good boy!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's one for you, Adam!!!
> 
> View attachment 198259


That relationship's bound to fold. 
See you later.


----------



## Bee62

Bea, you can`t disturb such a tired cat .....
Looks he has an hangover .....


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha I don't normally have any energy, I'm usually doing what I'm doing now- watching tv and eating.


If you're EATING, then you do have energy and a lot! Please send me two jars - one for me and one for Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Well, it looks like I won't be able to make the bed after all: there's a large orange obstacle named Julio blocking me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198258


Isn't he sweet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> What's she Cook'n?


Suki would likely cook better than Kelly.
Kelly doesn't cook.
I do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki would likely cook better than Kelly.
> Kelly doesn't cook.
> I do.


Nutro dry small breed puppy formula with some Nutro puppy PATE on the side.
Filtered water for drinking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Well, it looks like I won't be able to make the bed after all: there's a large orange obstacle named Julio blocking me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198258


Looks soft enough to lay on.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Looks soft enough to lay on.....


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I'm back from London. 

So tired and my feet ache. 

Here's a photo I took from the cable car over the Thames looking west toward the city last night. 




The big white tent thing is the O2 Arena formerly the Millennium Dome. Anyone that watches EastEnders, a BBC soap opera, will be familiar with seeing it from above on the titles. 

The nearest skyscrapers are in Canary Wharf - the new business area of London and beyond those is the City of London... the square mile that is the heart of business in London. 

Time for a hot bath now to soak my weary limbs. I may be some time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm back from London.
> 
> So tired and my feet ache.
> 
> Here's a photo I took from the cable car over the Thames looking west toward the city last night.
> 
> View attachment 198266
> 
> 
> The big white tent thing is the O2 Arena formerly the Millennium Dome. Anyone that watches EastEnders, a BBC soap opera, will be familiar with seeing it from above on the titles.
> 
> The nearest skyscrapers are in Canary Wharf - the new business area of London and beyond those is the City of London... the square mile that is the heart of business in London.
> 
> Time for a hot bath now to soak my weary limbs. I may be some time!


I still think central London is very beautiful and a fantastic place to visit. 
Hope your day went well. 
And enjoy your soak.


----------



## Killerrookie

Sneak peak to some stuff I got!


Can you guess the animals I got?
One amphibian 
One reptile
Three insects


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Sneak peak to some stuff I got!
> View attachment 198274
> 
> Can you guess the animals I got?
> One amphibian
> One reptile
> Three insects


Well, presumably you got a bullfrog. 
The lizard I don't recognize. 
Three different types of insect or all the same species?
If all the same then giant hissing cockroaches ?
Or giant stick insects ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon lovies


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, presumably you got a bullfrog.
> The lizard I don't recognize.
> Three different types of insect or all the same species?
> If all the same then giant hissing cockroaches ?
> Or giant stick insects ?


Frog is correct and the insects are all the same but not roaches. Keep guessing Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon lovies


Good afternoon, Noel.
Been having a nice lie-in ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Noel.
> Been having a nice lie-in ?


Hi Adam
Somewhat
Been working on the tort house too 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Frog is correct and the insects are all the same but not roaches. Keep guessing Adam


Stick insects ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Somewhat
> Been working on the tort house too
> How are you?


I'm goody goody good good, thanks. 
Just noshing some cheese.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stick insects ?


Nope! Has a ton of legs tho!


----------



## Killerrookie

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Part-2-Reptile-Show.151248/


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm goody goody good good, thanks.
> Just noshing some cheese.


Splendid
I love cheese. 
I'm going to pick up some shortly


----------



## Killerrookie

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Reptile-Show-Pictures!!!.151247/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Nope! Has a ton of legs tho!


Aaaaaahhh!!!
Millipedes! 
But they're not insects, they're myriapods like centipedes.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaahhh!!!
> Millipedes!
> But they're not insects, they're myriapods like centipedes.


I didn't know that 
I bought them their own fancy enclosure too!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Splendid
> I love cheese.
> I'm going to pick up some shortly


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Get some for me.
I can never get enough of the stuff.
As you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I didn't know that
> I bought them their own fancy enclosure too!!


I love 'em, they had huge ones when i was in the far east and they're so great.
They tickle a bit, but are so gentle and curious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I didn't know that
> I bought them their own fancy enclosure too!!


What was the lizard, exactly ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Frog is correct and the insects are all the same but not roaches. Keep guessing Adam


Was it the Pixie frog ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love 'em, they had huge ones when i was in the far east and they're so great.
> They tickle a bit, but are so gentle and curious.


I enjoy holding them a lot XD


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the lizard, exactly ?


Uromastyx 
And yes it's a pixie frog!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Uromastyx
> And yes it's a pixie frog!


_Uromastyx geyri _from the Sahara ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Uromastyx geyri _from the Sahara ?


It's a Yellow Niger Uromastyx


----------



## Killerrookie




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198381
> 
> View attachment 198382
> 
> View attachment 198383


Froggies being shy. 
But the spiny tailed lizard is so gorgeous. 
Looks at home already!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Sneak peak to some stuff I got!
> View attachment 198274
> 
> Can you guess the animals I got?
> One amphibian
> One reptile
> Three insects


Uromastyx?
Nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got two new toys today.
Going to the gun range in the morning.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Uromastyx?
> Nice.


I was planning on buying a Savannah monitor but I think this is a better fit for me plus I rather have a easier lizard to handle before I go for something bigger. I love what I got tho!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got two new toys today.
> Going to the gun range in the morning.


Nice!! My grandpa gave me the Remington 300 for my bday!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Uromastyx?
> Nice.


One word....Lentils.

Mine used to LOVE them. Also get some PVC pipe elbows.
It makes them feel like they are underground.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Froggies being shy.
> But the spiny tailed lizard is so gorgeous.
> Looks at home already!


Yup!! I made the temps really high for the guy haha.... I would die in 130 degree weather..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Nice!! My grandpa gave me the Remington 300 for my bday!!!


Nice grand dad.
I've always had guns since I was a kid.
I own a bunch of them.
These are Romanian with American parts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yup!! I made the temps really high for the guy haha.... I would die in 130 degree weather..


Slightly hot even foe me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.


Night, Ed.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice grand dad.
> I've always had guns since I was a kid.
> I own a bunch of them.
> These are Romanian with American parts.


Soon he'll be giving me the WW2 Springfield he has in the gun cabinet! It's ran through the family for many years and the gun still shoots like a champ.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slightly hot even foe me.


How much heat can you handle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> How much heat can you handle?


I'm okay up to about 50°C / 120 F. 
Above that I start to feel uncomfortable. .


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay up to about 50°C / 120 F.
> Above that I start to feel uncomfortable. .


Start to feel uncomfortable after 90 F XD


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Nos da Lyn. Sleep well.
> My eyes are tired too. And soon I will follow you......
> Nooooo !
> Not in your bed, but in mine .....


That's the stuff nightmares are made of!!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> So look here...
> View attachment 198199
> 
> View attachment 198200


That is wonderful!
Looks too good to eat.....but I expect I'll have room for a small piece.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> That is wonderful!
> Looks too good to eat.....but I expect I'll have room for a small piece.


I want to say something but I rather not be inappropriate.. I ate some of the shell but my stomach started hurting because I don't handle sugar that well..


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Lyn and Lola.
> 
> Got up this morning to find snow, though not as "bad" as expected. Thank GOD we are not blocked at home, but at the same time, we've been cautioned not to move unless necessary.
> 
> Good luck and hope you settle down easily, Lyn. Wish I could help you.


Hi Gillian we are going to need all hands on deck for this move so all volunteers welcome.
I am quite upset about all the stuff being scraped when it could be recycled and rehomed easily. I have offered to help dispose of things to Freecycle or charity shops but no one has had the courtesy to reply to my emails yet. Such a shame I really hate unnecesay waste. 
Sorry I'm on my soapbox about my pet hate again


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I want to say something but I rather not be inappropriate.. I ate some of the shell but my stomach started hurting because I don't handle sugar that well..


That's a shame Austin - but all the more for us!!


----------



## Bee62

Very dark and qiet in here !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian we are going to need all hands on deck for this move so all volunteers welcome.
> I am quite upset about all the stuff being scraped when it could be recycled and rehomed easily. I have offered to help dispose of things to Freecycle or charity shops but no one has had the courtesy to reply to my emails yet. Such a shame I really hate unnecesay waste.
> Sorry I'm on my soapbox about my pet hate again


Evening, Lyn.
As you know, i agree with you on the recycling score. 
And i'd be very annoyed that no-ones bothered to reply to you.
Waste when people are just too lazy to help others is ridiculous.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Am a bit sad.
> The great John Hurt died today.
> Super actor and lovely chap, who to me, is The War Doctor from our anniversary year, 2013 and has played the role of this 'missing Doctor' on several audios, since.
> Bless him.


RIP John Hurt - a fantastic actor!


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said: ↑
Nos da Lyn. Sleep well.
My eyes are tired too. And soon I will follow you......
Nooooo ! 
Not in your bed, but in mine .....

Lyn W. said:
That's the stuff nightmares are made of!!


I don`t wanna be your nightmare !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually a bit warmer than you here.
> Tidgy's a bit runny botty today, so i'm worrying a bit too.


Hope Tidgy is better now - was it something she ate do you think?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Very dark and qiet in here !


Cold and Dark, but Lyn, Austin and I are here.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're okay.
> 
> Today I decided to get up and do something productive. Here are some action shots:
> View attachment 198242
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> View attachment 198245
> View attachment 198246


I can do that !
- if I posted my pics upside down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> RIP John Hurt - a fantastic actor!


He was. 
I loved so much that he did.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just having a soak.
> wifey and I have a bit of tummy ache, too, wonder if it's a cross-species bug.


Hope you're both feeling better too Adam - are you eating Tidgy's food?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope Tidgy is better now - was it something she ate do you think?


I don't know. 
Nothing different in her diet, perhaps she caught the same tummy bug as wifey and I.
Just a mild one, we're all okay this evening, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can do that !
> - if I posted my pics upside down


Yup.
We'd accept a photo of you upside down, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you're both feeling better too Adam - are you eating Tidgy's food?


Don't be silly.
Only her baked bean substrate.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Cold and Dark, but Lyn, Austin and I are here.



I can`t see anyone. It`s to dark. 
But wait: There is some one I can feel with my hands.
Adam, is your nose longer than your beard ? I think that`s you.
And there is someone with long hair. It`s you Lyn ?
And Austin, I think he held a pixie frog in his arms. Is it you Austin ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> I can`t see anyone. It`s to dark.
> But wait: There is some one I can feel with my hands.
> Adam, is your nose longer than your beard ? I think that`s you.
> And there is someone with long hair. It`s you Lyn ?
> And Austin, I think he held a pixie frog in his arms. Is it you Austin ?


That's not my nose! 

It's one of my elbows.


----------



## Momof4

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're okay.
> 
> Today I decided to get up and do something productive. Here are some action shots:
> View attachment 198242
> View attachment 198243
> View attachment 198244
> View attachment 198245
> View attachment 198246



Awesome!!!


----------



## Bee62

> That's not my nose!
> 
> It's one of my elbows.



So sorry ! Your elbows are very bony !


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> When it's 2:00 pm in and east of the UK, here in the US it's:
> 
> View attachment 198252
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198253




You're too cute!!
How many SP is that


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> I cannot even IMAGINE what it must be like to live amongst such history as Britain has...


- heard this on the radio today





(......but Wales is better.....)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So sorry ! Your elbows are very bony !


I am indeed very skinny. 
And happy with that.


----------



## Bee62

England swings ....

Nice old song. I knew it.


----------



## Bee62

For the skinny Adam:


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got two new toys today.
> Going to the gun range in the morning.


Hi Ed
Are those to fend off the cannibal at the vets?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For the skinny Adam:


Thank you .


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Nice!! My grandpa gave me the Remington 300 for my bday!!!


An electric razor? Much safer than a blade and now you're 18 it's about time you learnt how to shave


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.


Night Night, Ed


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Soon he'll be giving me the WW2 Springfield he has in the gun cabinet! It's ran through the family for many years and the gun still shoots like a champ.


Just be careful!
Guns make me nervous.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> We'd accept a photo of you upside down, Lyn.


Ok
I give in
here it is


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's not my nose!
> 
> It's one of my elbows.


Phew....thank goodness for that!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> Just be careful!
> Guns make me nervous.



Don`t take your guns to town:


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> An electric razor? Much safer than a blade and now you're 18 it's about time you learnt how to shave


I already know how to shave silly...


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Just be careful!
> Guns make me nervous.


Guns are fun!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok I give in here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198399


I just knew you'd be batty.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> You're too cute!!
> How many SP is that


SP?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SP?


Yup also.
SP ?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> SP?


Hi Bea
I wondered about that too.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/morning all.
I'm back using my broken laptop so if I should disappear suddenly the leads fallen out - again!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> SP?


spoonfuls?
cups - mixed up by spellchecker?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening/morning all.
> I'm back using my broken laptop so if I should disappear suddenly the leads fallen out - again!!!


Nephew had the cheek to ask for his bacK ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just knew you'd be batty.


You're not the first and I'm sure you won't be the last to say that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nephew had the cheek to ask for his bacK ?


Unfortunately yes, but good of him to let me use it for so long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You're not the first and I'm sure you won't be the last to say that.


Well, I wouldn't get a hang up about it.


----------



## Lyn W

Now I've caught up with you all it's time for bed again,
so I'll have to start all over again tomorrow
I don't want anyone following me tonight OK
- besides I have a cold and my snoring would keep you awake.
So take care everyone and see you tomorrow
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Unfortunately yes, but good of him to let me use it for so long.


Twas indeed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I wouldn't get a hang up about it.


Night Adam!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's not my nose!
> 
> It's one of my elbows.




For a minute there I thought I was going to have to intervene. I had my finger hovering over the delete key.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> SP?



Smart points for WW.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Smart points for WW.




Whenever I see food I automatically calculate the points


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said


> For a minute there I thought I was going to have to intervene. I had my finger hovering over the delete key.



Sorry for alert you. That was not my intention. I really meant my words harmless.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> Now I've caught up with you all it's time for bed again,
> so I'll have to start all over again tomorrow
> I don't want anyone following me tonight OK
> - besides I have a cold and my snoring would keep you awake.
> So take care everyone and see you tomorrow
> Nos da!



Mayby we could make a new Horror Film. Named: I know where Lyns bed is ....
Sleep well. I will not follow anyone. I have my own bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Now I've caught up with you all it's time for bed again,
> so I'll have to start all over again tomorrow
> I don't want anyone following me tonight OK
> - besides I have a cold and my snoring would keep you awake.
> So take care everyone and see you tomorrow
> Nos da!


Nos da, Lyn ! 
Have a nice relaxing Sunday.
Snore well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> For a minute there I thought I was going to have to intervene. I had my finger hovering over the delete key.


Evening, Yvonne. 
Whatever do you mean ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Smart points for WW.


Still going well ?
Good evening, Kathy


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Yvonne G said
> 
> 
> Sorry for alert you. That was not my intention. I really meant my words harmless.



It's ok... I was being sarcastic. That comment could have gone in a whole different (suggestive) way. And knowing Adam, the king of puns, I assumed he would go that way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yvonne G said
> 
> 
> Sorry for alert you. That was not my intention. I really meant my words harmless.


You did nothing wrong. 
And I was very careful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lyn W said
> 
> 
> Mayby we could make a new Horror Film. Named: I know where Lyns bed is ....
> Sleep well. I will not follow anyone. I have my own bed.


I think Lyn's got a horror movie of her own with those neighbours of hers. 
That really would make for a terrifying documentary at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's ok... I was being sarcastic. That comment could have gone in a whole different (suggestive) way. And knowing Adam, the king of puns, I assumed he would go that way.


How well you know me.....


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Smart points for WW.


AHA!!!!!!
Zero points for black coffee.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Whenever I see food I automatically calculate the points


Are you still in WW?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> It's ok... I was being sarcastic. That comment could have gone in a whole different (suggestive) way. And knowing Adam, the king of puns, I assumed he would go that way.


I had that brief thought as well, but despite his punning about anything and everything, he's very well behaved. Unless the naughtiness has gone over my head, which it well may!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Smart points for WW.


Hmmmm...now you've got me thinking...I wonder if WW has Smart Points calculation for haggis? I'll have to look!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I had that brief thought as well, but despite his punning about anything and everything, he's very well behaved. Unless the naughtiness has gone over my head, which it well may!!!!!


Indeed, i am a soft ,white, innocent, lamby sort of thing. 
Pure as the driven snow. 
With a halo and everything.


----------



## Killerrookie

I tend to stay away from saying naughty things.. when I start I don't stop.. I prefer being a "pure" person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I tend to stay away from saying naughty things.. when I start I don't stop.. I prefer being a "pure" person.


That's me!


----------



## Bee62

> Moozillion said: ↑
> I had that brief thought as well, but despite his punning about anything and everything, he's very well behaved. Unless the naughtiness has gone over my head, which it well may!!!!!
> Indeed, i am a soft ,white, innocent, lamby sort of thing.
> Pure as the driven snow.
> With a halo and everything.



Wow, wow, wow.... what have I done ? Sorry, for this little "hurricane".
I think I should sit on my hands next time and write no silly things that could be misunderstoud....


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's me!


This is why we're best friends and click!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow, wow, wow.... what have I done ? Sorry, for these little "hurricane".
> I think I should sit on my hands next time and write no silly things that could br misunderstoud....


You did nothing bad, silly things are fine here, no lines crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> This is why we're best friends and click!


Yup.
Any millipede pictures ?
(he asks hopefully) 
Please.


----------



## Bee62

Because of this trouble ....
I better go to bed.

Nos Da all my CDR friends. See you again tomorrow.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Because of this trouble ....
> I better go to bed.
> 
> Nos Da all my CDR friends. See you again tomorrow.
> Good night.


Goodness! 
No trouble, Yvonne does have a sense of humour, too.
Nos da, Sabine, and good night to all the bees. 
And cats. 
And the torts. 
Find you in the dark tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Any millipede pictures ?
> (he asks hopefully)
> Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198415
> 
> View attachment 198416
> 
> View attachment 198417
> 
> View attachment 198418
> 
> View attachment 198419


Thank you very much, Austin.
Beautiful. 
I guess they'll grow quite a bit bigger ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you very much, Austin.
> Beautiful.
> I guess they'll grow quite a bit bigger ?


Yes they will!!!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm...now you've got me thinking...I wonder if WW has Smart Points calculation for haggis? I'll have to look!




It all looked pretty low except the beef suet at 45sp for 4oz! Yikes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bed time for me, but decided i will have a lie in tomorrow. 
Sleep well Roommates. 
And Happy Year of the Rooster.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, i am a soft ,white, innocent, lamby sort of thing.
> Pure as the driven snow.
> With a halo and everything.


Yes- I think we've seen your halo!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Because of this trouble ....
> I better go to bed.
> 
> Nos Da all my CDR friends. See you again tomorrow.
> Good night.


Sabine, you did NOT cause any problem!!!!!! Please don't feel bad or avoid us!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198415
> 
> View attachment 198416
> 
> View attachment 198417
> 
> View attachment 198418
> 
> View attachment 198419


GORGEOUS beasties!!!!! 
Have you counted their legs to make sure you've got your money's worth?  If any of your millipedes do NOT have 1,000 legs, I think the seller should refund you some of your money!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Wow, wow, wow.... what have I done ? Sorry, for this little "hurricane".
> I think I should sit on my hands next time and write no silly things that could be misunderstoud....



Oh hey. . . it keeps life interesting. And gives us all a chuckle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198415
> 
> View attachment 198416
> 
> View attachment 198417
> 
> View attachment 198418
> 
> View attachment 198419



Ew-w-w-w!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> It all looked pretty low except the beef suet at 45sp for 4oz! Yikes!


I don't really want to  MAKE any haggis- I just like to tease about it!!! 
Besides, I can't imagine where I'd ever get lamb lungs, lamb liver or lamb heart over here...


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Wow, wow, wow.... what have I done ? Sorry, for this little "hurricane".
> I think I should sit on my hands next time and write no silly things that could be misunderstoud....


I think Yvonne was just teasing you!


----------



## Moozillion

Nos da, friends!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I don't really want to  MAKE any haggis- I just like to tease about it!!!
> Besides, I can't imagine where I'd ever get lamb lungs, lamb liver or lamb heart over here...



Yuck and double yuck.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Smart points for WW.


Ah got it
WW = weight watchers, right?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Wow, wow, wow.... what have I done ? Sorry, for this little "hurricane".
> I think I should sit on my hands next time and write no silly things that could be misunderstoud....


You haven't said anything wrong Sabine - it's the murcky minds of the readers that are the problem!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all !
It's a very wet but warmer Sunday here.
When it's dry we have frosts and when it's warmer it rains - can't win!
We have had a cold, but pretty dry and quiet winter so far this year.
I'm still hoping for some snow!!!!
I have to go and buy some l-o-n-g l-a-d-d-e-r-s now so I can clear leaves from my guttering.
They have to fit in my car and be light enough for me to carry.
So DIY stores here I come
I'll see you later - have a good Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes- I think we've seen your halo!!!


I have a whole collection of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS beasties!!!!!
> Have you counted their legs to make sure you've got your money's worth?  If any of your millipedes do NOT have 1,000 legs, I think the seller should refund you some of your money!!!


Good point. 
A millipede has two pairs of legs per body segment, a centipede only one pair per segment. 
No millipede actually has 1,000 legs and no centipede 100, though a recently found species of centipede has 96 legs and some have more than 100. 
The maximum for millipedes is 750 legs.
So they are liars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh hey. . . it keeps life interesting. And gives us all a chuckle.


As I did a few minutes ago when I saw your post under the thread, 'Legos helps another.'
Oh, dear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I don't really want to  MAKE any haggis- I just like to tease about it!!!
> Besides, I can't imagine where I'd ever get lamb lungs, lamb liver or lamb heart over here...


From a lamb ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all !
> It's a very wet but warmer Sunday here.
> When it's dry we have frosts and when it's warmer it rains - can't win!
> We have had a cold, but pretty dry and quiet winter so far this year.
> I'm still hoping for some snow!!!!
> I have to go and buy some l-o-n-g l-a-d-d-e-r-s now so I can clear leaves from my guttering.
> They have to fit in my car and be light enough for me to carry.
> So DIY stores here I come
> I'll see you later - have a good Sunday!


Good afternoon, Lyn. 
wifey's tights are full of long ladders perhaps you could use them ?
Be careful.
A friend of mine got hurt sweeping the leaves in the park. 
He fell out of the tree.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> Sabine, you did NOT cause any problem!!!!!! Please don't feel bad or avoid us!!!!!!!



Thank you Bea and Lyn and Yvonne and Adam for your kind words.
No, I would not avoid you. I feel pretty comfortable here with you all in the CDR.
And now:

Gooood morning roommies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> Thank you Bea and Lyn and Yvonne and Adam for your kind words.
> No, I would not avoid you. I feel pretty comfortable here with you all in the CDR.
> And now:
> 
> Gooood morning roommies


Good afternoon, ccl Bee. 
It is enormously good to not see you in here.
As always.
But I have a lesson in 5 minutes so will be gone for a couple of hours.


----------



## Bee62

Lessons ? It`s Sunday.
See you later, Adam. I look forward to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lessons ? It`s Sunday.
> See you later, Adam. I look forward to it.


He's a bit late. 
My weekend is Monday and Tuesday. 
I work (a little) on Saturday and Sunday as many of my students are at school/ university/ work in the week so are only free at the weekends.


----------



## Bee62

What do you teach ? English ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! A sleepy morning for me. How is everyone?


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Noel,
good morning Linhdan,

it was a sleepy morning for me too.
This morning we had Ice Rain. All outside was covered with thin ice. Streets too. But now it`s getting warmer and the ice has gone.

And : I am fine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Ladies
I'm still sleepy too 
I've got some animal chores today. 
I'm setting up another fish tank and doing some more work on the tort enclosures


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Noel,
> good morning Linhdan,
> 
> it was a sleepy morning for me too.
> This morning we had Ice Rain. All outside was covered with thin ice. Streets too. But now it`s getting warmer and the ice has gone.
> 
> And : I am fine.


Good Morning Bee !!
So sorry to hear about the ice rain. It was rainy here all last week and part of the week before. I'm glad it stopped though. My pup was getting all muddy. What are you up to today?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Ladies
> I'm still sleepy too
> I've got some animal chores today.
> I'm setting up another fish tank and doing some more work on the tort enclosures


I have to add some water into the babies substrate. its really dry. But thats not until i get off at 6pm


----------



## AZtortMom

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I have to add some water into the babies substrate. its really dry. But thats not until i get off at 6pm


I did that yesterday. Holy Moly it dries out quickly doesn't it?


----------



## Bee62

Lindhan Nguyen said


> Good Morning Bee !!
> So sorry to hear about the ice rain. It was rainy here all last week and part of the week before. I'm glad it stopped though. My pup was getting all muddy. What are you up to today?



Luckily the ice rain was today, on Sunday. On Monday when everyone drive to work it would cause trouble. The "weather man" promised rain for the next week.
I have nothing special planned for today. Just relax and look after my animals. Staying indoor will be better... It`s a nasty cold and wet weather outside.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> I did that yesterday. Holy Moly it dries out quickly doesn't it?


yes ! i feel like I just added water in earlier this week !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> Lindhan Nguyen said
> 
> 
> Luckily the ice rain was today, on Sunday. On Monday when everyone drive to work it would cause trouble. The "weather man" promised rain for the next week.
> I have nothing special planned for today. Just relax and look after my animals. Staying indoor will be better... It`s a nasty cold and wet weather outside.


Unless it's warm and sunny, I don't want promises. lol. Its really cold here in Maryland. I'm at work though, unfortunately. I would love to go home to my animals though. My puppy has been having loose/watery poops for a little while now. I think it improved though. No middle of the night poops or even early this morning


----------



## Bee62

@Lindhan

Sorry to hear that your puppy has been having watery poops. I hope he recover soon. What kind of puppy it is ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> @Lindhan
> 
> Sorry to hear that your puppy has been having watery poops. I hope he recover soon. What kind of puppy it is ?


me too. The vet medicine didnt help  He's a long haired dachshund.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortsMum said



> I did that yesterday. Holy Moly it dries out quickly doesn't it?



Do you mean a substrate for tortoises ? I sprinkle the substrate of my tortoises every day several times to keep humidity. 
In a dry heatet room it`s not easy to held the humidity high.


----------



## Bee62

> [/QUHe's a long haired dachshund.OTE]
> 
> Oh sorry that I forget that. You showed me photos not long ago ! Sorry.
> He is a cute Dachshund


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bee62 said:


> AZtortsMum said
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean a substrate for tortoises ? I sprinkle the substrate of my tortoises every day several times to keep humidity.
> In a dry heatet room it`s not easy to held the humidity high.


yes, tortoise substrate. I usually pour warm water in their enclosure and mix the soil up. But yes, winter days with warm, heated houses dry them out quickly. I was thinking of maybe making some type of closed enclosure for my russians, but it's not really necessary for them. It would just help with humidity and keeping the temperature consistent.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

No worries  I never pass an opportunity to talk about the babies.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all !
> It's a very wet but warmer Sunday here.
> When it's dry we have frosts and when it's warmer it rains - can't win!
> We have had a cold, but pretty dry and quiet winter so far this year.
> I'm still hoping for some snow!!!!
> I have to go and buy some l-o-n-g l-a-d-d-e-r-s now so I can clear leaves from my guttering.
> They have to fit in my car and be light enough for me to carry.
> So DIY stores here I come
> I'll see you later - have a good Sunday!


Wish i could come and help out! I enjoy helping people out.


----------



## Bee62

My torts are living in closed chambers and althoug it`s difficult to keep humidity high.

Talking about our "babies" : dogs, cats, torts or something else is always a good stuff to talk about.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm back from London.
> 
> So tired and my feet ache.
> 
> Here's a photo I took from the cable car over the Thames looking west toward the city last night.
> 
> View attachment 198266
> 
> 
> The big white tent thing is the O2 Arena formerly the Millennium Dome. Anyone that watches EastEnders, a BBC soap opera, will be familiar with seeing it from above on the titles.
> 
> The nearest skyscrapers are in Canary Wharf - the new business area of London and beyond those is the City of London... the square mile that is the heart of business in London.
> 
> Time for a hot bath now to soak my weary limbs. I may be some time!


Welcome back Linda @JoesMum . Nice to see you at CDR.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> My torts are living in closed chambers and althoug it`s difficult to keep humidity high.
> 
> Talking about our "babies" : dogs, cats, torts or something else is always a good stuff to talk about.


Yeah my closed chamber leaks out the humidity but it goes back up after a good wetting and the fogger going off for 15 secs.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Austin,

saw your pics of your new pets ! They are all interesting and cute ! 
Someone said to me that a centipede could be poison. Is it true ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian.


Good afternoon @Bee62 hope you are well back there.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Hello Austin,
> 
> saw your pics of your new pets ! They are all interesting and cute !
> Someone said to me that a centipede could be poison. Is it true ?


Centipedes are poisonous.


----------



## Bee62

Thank you Gillian. Yes I am well. But I read you have had a cold. Do you recover ? Having a bad cold is so exhausting. No one need a cold !


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said


> Centipedes are poisonous.



Then they are not my favorite pets ....


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> Then they are not my favorite pets ....


Millipedes are safe tho! Just have to wash your hands if the leak their nasty toxin. It's so their predators don't eat them!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian we are going to need all hands on deck for this move so all volunteers welcome.
> I am quite upset about all the stuff being scraped when it could be recycled and rehomed easily. I have offered to help dispose of things to Freecycle or charity shops but no one has had the courtesy to reply to my emails yet. Such a shame I really hate unnecesay waste.
> Sorry I'm on my soapbox about my pet hate again




Hi Lyn and Lola. 

Please be patient, Lyn. You may receive answers to your e-mail messages.  I know that waiting is not at all easy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> We'd accept a photo of you upside down, Lyn.


Upside down! WOW!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What do you teach ? English ?


Mostly. 
But I have one student studying palaeontology and sometimes teach maths, physics, astronomy, Latin, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, my beautiful hummingbird.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! A sleepy morning for me. How is everyone?


Good morning, Linhdan, how lovely to see you, so to speak. 
All good here, how have you been ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good Morning Bee !!
> So sorry to hear about the ice rain. It was rainy here all last week and part of the week before. I'm glad it stopped though. My pup was getting all muddy. What are you up to today?


Usually pups like getting muddy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I did that yesterday. Holy Moly it dries out quickly doesn't it?


Use baked beans.
They hold in the moisture for a bit longer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lindhan Nguyen said
> 
> 
> Luckily the ice rain was today, on Sunday. On Monday when everyone drive to work it would cause trouble. The "weather man" promised rain for the next week.
> I have nothing special planned for today. Just relax and look after my animals. Staying indoor will be better... It`s a nasty cold and wet weather outside.


Yup, I'm staying in, too.
It's quite nice outside, but a little chilly. 
I am starting to look like my sofa.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed
> Are those to fend off the cannibal at the vets?


I think a dose of REALITY would work on her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Unless it's warm and sunny, I don't want promises. lol. Its really cold here in Maryland. I'm at work though, unfortunately. I would love to go home to my animals though. My puppy has been having loose/watery poops for a little while now. I think it improved though. No middle of the night poops or even early this morning


I hope he gets better soon, poor mite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Wish i could come and help out! I enjoy helping people out.


Morning, Austin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My torts are living in closed chambers and althoug it`s difficult to keep humidity high.
> 
> Talking about our "babies" : dogs, cats, torts or something else is always a good stuff to talk about.


And cheese.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What a horrible day!
Lower 50s and cold rain.
Last night I went out back to swap out the 50 watt tortoise black heat lamps with 75 watters. And found one had burned out! All 7 tortoises were piled into the other house.
It reminds me of the last time it got too cool, there was ALSO a burned out bulb. These come on every night in the winter, but seem to only fail on the nights they are needed.
@Tom was right!
I need to swap over to CHE.
Black incandescent work, but they are too unreliable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Austin,
> 
> saw your pics of your new pets ! They are all interesting and cute !
> Someone said to me that a centipede could be poison. Is it true ?


Many centipedes are venomous, some dangerously so. 
But millipedes are fine.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Austin.


Morning Adam


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
I should be able to nearly catch up on Monday morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Centipedes are poisonous.


You can eat some centipedes, they are not usually poisonous. 
But they are usually venomous to some extent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening/morning all.
> I'm back using my broken laptop so if I should disappear suddenly the leads fallen out - again!!!


Your computer is full of lead ?????
It must be very heavy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a horrible day!
> Lower 50s and cold rain.
> Last night I went out back to swap out the 50 watt tortoise black heat lamps with 75 watters. And found one had burned out! All 7 tortoises were piled into the other house.
> It reminds me of the last time it got too cool, there was ALSO a burned out bulb. These come on every night in the winter, but seem to only fail on the nights they are needed.
> @Tom was right!
> I need to swap over to CHE.
> Black incandescent work, but they are too unreliable.


Good morning, Ed. 
It's lovely here. 
I use a CHE when necessary, which isn't often. 
And don't alert @Tom in the CDR.
He'll come and tell me off for using baked beans as substrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Whoops!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Upside down! WOW!


Good afternoon, Gillian, 
Good afternoon, Oli. 
Inside out would be bad. 
Upside down , fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> I should be able to nearly catch up on Monday morning.


You have a nice Sunday, Ed.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> It's lovely here.
> I use a CHE when necessary, which isn't often.
> And don't alert @Tom in the CDR.
> He'll come and tell me off for using baked beans as substrate.


Lol making me laugh there!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian,
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Inside out would be bad.
> Upside down , fine.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Let's wait and see what @Lyn W has to say.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> It's lovely here.
> I use a CHE when necessary, which isn't often.
> And don't alert @Tom in the CDR.
> He'll come and tell me off for using baked beans as substrate.


Lol! 
Morning Adam
Baked beans, never thought of that..the cypress mulch works pretty well *rubs chin*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Lol making me laugh there!!


He also probably wouldn't approve of candles as a heat and light source
Or using a nice photo of the sun to supply UVB.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Lol making me laugh there!!


Made me laugh as well! LOL!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Let's wait and see what @Lyn W has to say.


I like being a snake because i'm rather reptilian by nature and don't like to use my limbs. 
Some would call me sinuous , too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Lol!
> Morning Adam
> Baked beans, never thought of that..the cypress mulch works pretty well *rubs chin*


I believe John is currently using alphabetti spaghetti.


----------



## Moozillion

Just popping in to say 'Hi!' before dashing off to do chores. 
Will be cleaning Jacques' tank today. I'm also out of fish, and she is refusing her turtle kibbles, as expected! So a trip to the grocery is called for! 
TTFN


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have a nice Sunday, Ed.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in to say 'Hi!' before dashing off to do chores.
> Will be cleaning Jacques' tank today. I'm also out of fish, and she is refusing her turtle kibbles, as expected! So a trip to the grocery is called for!
> TTFN


Good morning, Bea.
Love to Jacques , tell her to behave. 
And love to Elsa, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like being a snake because i'm rather reptilian by nature and don't like to use my limbs.
> Some would call me sinuous , too.




How about this one, Adam?





​


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linhdan, how lovely to see you, so to speak.
> All good here, how have you been ?


Hi Adam ! I've been okay. How about you ? How was class ?


----------



## AZtortMom

I don't think Tom would approve


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How about this one, Adam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Yes, i remember this story. 
He's a bit fatter than me, though.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 198480
> 
> I don't think Tom would approve


LOL , me when I was moving


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi Adam ! I've been okay. How about you ? How was class ?


I'm really well and happy, thanks. 
The lesson was good, comparative anatomy today.
Now i'm off til Wednesday!


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi Adam ! I've been okay. How about you ? How was class ?


Good evening, nice to see you around and hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i remember this story.
> He's a bit fatter than me, though.


Are you taller or is he longer?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 198480
> 
> I don't think Tom would approve


Indeed not. 
The hijab could be more colourful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you taller or is he longer?


About the same.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm really well and happy, thanks.
> The lesson was good, comparative anatomy today.
> Now i'm off til Wednesday!


oooh, sounds interesting. Good thing i'm not in your class ! 
Winter break is ending for me & I want to cry thinking about how I will only have 1 day off out of the week. Though that day will be used to make meals for the week coming.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, nice to see you around and hope you are well.


Hi Gillian ! I'm doing okay, how about you?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> oooh, sounds interesting. Good thing i'm not in your class !
> Winter break is ending for me & I want to cry thinking about how I will only have 1 day off out of the week. Though that day will be used to make meals for the week coming.


How miserable. 
You back tomorrow ?
At least it's been a nice long break.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How miserable.
> You back tomorrow ?
> At least it's been a nice long break.


No, I work tomorrow then go back tuesday. Very miserable (((((


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

and the break was not long enough ! I was still a busy Bee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> and the break was not long enough ! I was still a busy Bee


It's never long enough.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I haven't done much today. I even slept through the first two sets of the Australian Open tennis final - Federer v Nadal - which is not something I would normally do being a humongous tennis fan. 

Anyway Roger won and they both played great tennis 

My energy levels seem to be picking up this evening, so after another early night and catching up with the chore backlog, I hope to be back up to speed in the next day or two 

Missed you all  x


----------



## Tom

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a horrible day!
> Lower 50s and cold rain.
> Last night I went out back to swap out the 50 watt tortoise black heat lamps with 75 watters. And found one had burned out! All 7 tortoises were piled into the other house.
> It reminds me of the last time it got too cool, there was ALSO a burned out bulb. These come on every night in the winter, but seem to only fail on the nights they are needed.
> @Tom was right!
> I need to swap over to CHE.
> Black incandescent work, but they are too unreliable.



Well thank you for the recognition!  That is another one of those things that I know only because I learned it THE HARD WAY.

And by the way, my CHE from 1991 is still running strong. But I did have my first one ever burn out for no apparent reason. It was a ZooMed one. I can't be sure how old it is because I've got a lot of them, but I haven't bought one in 10 years or more, so its at least that old. I still have half a dozen others in continuous use for all that time that are working perfectly.


----------



## JoesMum

And as there's far too much to catch up on... have I missed anything important please?


----------



## Tom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> It's lovely here.
> I use a CHE when necessary, which isn't often.
> And don't alert @Tom in the CDR.
> He'll come and tell me off for using baked beans as substrate.


But is it regular baked beans, like with the bacon pieces in it, or are we talking about Boston Baked Beans?


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi Gillian ! I'm doing okay, how about you?!


So far so good, despite the freezing cold weather here, and the snow Friday...brrrrr.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tom said:


> But is it regular baked beans, like with the bacon pieces in it, or are we talking about Boston Baked Beans?


I prefer beans with bacon pieces it myself


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at CDR. Is your tort a *cheater *(not a cheetah!) as well?


----------



## JoesMum

Tom said:


> But is it regular baked beans, like with the bacon pieces in it, or are we talking about Boston Baked Beans?


The voice of experience again!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I haven't done much today. I even slept through the first two sets of the Australian Open tennis final - Federer v Nadal - which is not something I would normally do being a humongous tennis fan.
> 
> Anyway Roger won and they both played great tennis
> 
> My energy levels seem to be picking up this evening, so after another early night and catching up with the chore backlog, I hope to be back up to speed in the next day or two
> 
> Missed you all  x


Good evening Linda.

Like tennis? I do but it depends who is playing. Matches with Steffi Graff and Boris Becker are those I enjoyed.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda.
> 
> Like tennis? I do but it depends who is playing. Matches with Steffi Graff and Boris Becker are those I enjoyed.


I enjoyed those in their day, but times have moved on 

Although today's final was like winding the clock back 5 years; most unexpected!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I haven't done much today. I even slept through the first two sets of the Australian Open tennis final - Federer v Nadal - which is not something I would normally do being a humongous tennis fan.
> 
> Anyway Roger won and they both played great tennis
> 
> My energy levels seem to be picking up this evening, so after another early night and catching up with the chore backlog, I hope to be back up to speed in the next day or two
> 
> Missed you all  x


Missed you too, Linda. 
Hope to chat soon. 
Sleeping through the tennis ???
Wow.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, despite the freezing cold weather here, and the snow Friday...brrrrr.


Ewww snow !! Hope the weather warms up for you !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> And as there's far too much to catch up on... have I missed anything important please?


Hello JoesMum, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And as there's far too much to catch up on... have I missed anything important please?


Ummmmmmmmmm.
Is there ever anything important in here ?
Bea made a beautiful shawl, I posted some holiday pics, Sabine thought she'd said something bad but hadn't, Austin turned 18, Lyn wants to kill her neighbours, Ed got chatted up at the vets but Suki is okay, John hasn't been about much but is planning his driving lessons, Linda's been doing some sort of trade show, Noel's turned into a humming bird, Linhdan's been very busy, Spud's Mum did some gymnastics and landed on her head (she's fine), Grandpa drank some Bud, Gillian's cold and so is Oli, Lena's gone to an icy place with hot springs, Cameron's rarely here, Yvonne's been popping in and out , in and out and shaking it all about, and Tidgy's the greatest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> But is it regular baked beans, like with the bacon pieces in it, or are we talking about Boston Baked Beans?


Just regular. 
And alphabetti spaghetti. 
And i've been meaning to ask you if my HD photo of the sun is okay for UVB.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ewww snow !! Hope the weather warms up for you !


Thanks so much. I HATE, HATE, HATE Winter, rain, snow, you name it. Temp dropped to -1 in Amman and to -6 in other cities. We were cautioned not to move unless necessary. Can't wait for Summer (no Autumn, no Spring in this place).

How's the weather back there?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm.
> Is there ever anything important in here ?
> Bea made a beautiful shawl, I posted some holiday pics, Sabine thought she'd said something bad but hadn't, Austin turned 18, Lyn wants to kill her neighbours, Ed got chatted up at the vets but Suki is okay, John hasn't been about much but is planning his driving lessons, Linda's been doing some sort of trade show, Noel's turned into a humming bird, Linhdan's been very busy, Spud's Mum did some gymnastics and landed on her head (she's fine), Grandpa drank some Bud, Gillian's cold and so is Oli, Lena's gone to an icy place with hot springs, Cameron's rarely here, Yvonne's been popping in and out , in and out and shaking it all about, and Tidgy's the greatest.


You bet we're cold, Adam......brrrrrrr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> But is it regular baked beans, like with the bacon pieces in it, or are we talking about Boston Baked Beans?


Oh, and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room, grab a passing armadillo to sit on, the one-legged pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice and watch out for the flying luminous jellyfish. 
And no camels, please.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room, grab a passing armadillo to sit on, the one-legged pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice and watch out for the flying luminous jellyfish.
> And no camels, please.


Oh I just remembered you *LOVE* camels, right? 

Shall I send you one from Jordan by DHL?


----------



## Gillian M

Here you go Adam @Tidgy's Dad . Please help yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I enjoyed those in their day, but times have moved on
> 
> Although today's final was like winding the clock back 5 years; most unexpected!


Shame about Murray
Thought he was in with a real shout when Djokovic went out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You bet we're cold, Adam......brrrrrrr.


Brrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To you, too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you go Adam @Tidgy's Dad . Please help yourself.


You are A Meanie meanie mean mean from Meanland


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS beasties!!!!!
> Have you counted their legs to make sure you've got your money's worth?  If any of your millipedes do NOT have 1,000 legs, I think the seller should refund you some of your money!!!


Thank goodness they don't need shoes!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are A Meanie meanie mean mean from Meanland







​Didn't mean to be _mean_.  Want to make peace?  If so, we'll ask Tidgy and Oli to intervene.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​Didn't mean to be _mean_.  Want to make peace?  If so, we'll ask Tidgy and Oli to intervene.


It's fine.
I have my halo on so i forgive you.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Wish i could come and help out! I enjoy helping people out.


Thanks Austin, not possible I know but it's the thought that counts.
I don't have my ladders yet - they didn't have the ones that fit in my car in stock, so I will have to wait until next weekend now.
I have some over hanging branches to cut back as well.
I could ask the people who own them to do that bit, but I don't want to give them any excuse to cut them right down.
I love trees and I know from past experience they would take it too far.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's fine.
> I have my halo on so i forgive you.


Thanks Adam. I know how kind hearted you are. 

A serious question: why do you hate c----- (won't even mention the word  ) so much? 

Gosh; people are madly in love with them in the Arab World; I'm sure you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam. I know how kind hearted you are.
> 
> A serious question: why do you hate c----- (won't even mention the word  ) so much?
> 
> Gosh; people are madly in love with them in the Arab World; I'm sure you know.


Yup, I do. 
Camels hate me, so i hate them, some sort of reverse empathy. 
And they are dirty, bad-tempered, mangy, stubborn, stinky animals with bad teeth and halitosis.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening Friends, Romaines and CDRmen (and women)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Friends, Romaines and CDRmen (and women)


Bend me your ears! 
Good evening, Lyn. 
Nice Sunday ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I do.
> Camels hate me, so i hate them, some sort of reverse empathy.
> And they are dirty, bad-tempered, mangy, stubborn, stinky animals with bad teeth and halitosis.


In that case I promise I won't mention them to *you *any more. I'll only talk about cute little torts. Agreed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case I promise I won't mention them to *you *any more. I'll only talk about cute little torts. Agreed?


And cheese.
Agreed.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Friends, Romaines and CDRmen (and women)


Hello Lyn, hi Lola!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bend me your ears!
> Good evening, Lyn.
> Nice Sunday ?


Hi Adam, yes a good Sunday thanks.
Ladder hunting then lunch with my sister and her family.
Just trying to psyche myself up to start my usual Sunday evening chore of ironing.
Feeling more like a curling up the sofa for a little snooze.
I see you've had a lesson or two.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Lyn, hi Lola!


Hi Gillian and Oli.
How you both this evening?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, yes a good Sunday thanks.
> Ladder hunting then lunch with my sister and her family.
> Just trying to psyche myself up to start my usual Sunday evening chore of ironing.
> Feeling more like a curling up the sofa for a little snooze.
> I see you've had a lesson or two.


Just the one today. 
No, Zacariah, he's studying for exams.
I may do some ironing later.
Or not..........


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And cheese.
> Agreed.





Here you are. Help yourselves everyone at CDR.
​
​


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian and Oli.
> How you both this evening?


Fine, though still cold. -1 deg C tonight in Amman and only 7 during the day.

How are you, and how cute little Lola?

By the way, did you receive any e-mails?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you are. Help yourselves everyone at CDR.
> ​
> ​


,Thanks, Gillian! 
Though someone seems to have written on the cheese.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Fine, though still cold. -1 deg C tonight in Amman and only 7 during the day.
> 
> How are you, and how cute little Lola?
> 
> By the way, did you receive any e-mails?


We're fine thanks Gillian,
Lola hasn't eaten much today and was only up and about for a few hours but he seemed OK and enjoyed a good long warm soak this morning.
Won't know if they've emailed me until I check my school account tomorrow, I'm not counting on it!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ,Thanks, Gillian!
> Though someone seems to have written on the cheese.


Oh come on. Some ink won't do you much harm. 

Want more? Cheese, not ink.


----------



## Killerrookie

My rooms hot from all the lamps and heat pads everywhere...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on. Some ink won't do you much harm.
> 
> Want more? Cheese, not ink.


One can never have too much cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We're fine thanks Gillian,
> Lola hasn't eaten much today and was only up and about for a few hours but he seemed OK and enjoyed a good long warm soak this morning.
> Won't know if they've emailed me until I check my school account tomorrow, I'm not counting on it!


Oli isn't eating much either. I guess it's the cold weather.

Hope to hear good news tomorrow, and keep up hope, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> My rooms hot from all the lamps and heat pads everywhere...


Scorching I should think! 
Lovely.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room, grab a passing armadillo to sit on, the one-legged pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice and watch out for the flying luminous jellyfish.
> And no camels, please.



As it turns out, Tom DOES have a camel in his retinue. I got to pet it when I visited him.


----------



## Gillian M

More cheese for Adam @Tidgy's Dad .






yummy!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> As it turns out, Tom DOES have a camel in his retinue. I got to pet it when I visited him.


I know. 
That's why i asked him not to bring it here.
Good afternoon, Yvonne.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> As it turns out, Tom DOES have a camel in his retinue. I got to pet it when I visited him.


Hello Yvonne. Hope you're well.

A camel?! What on earth for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> More cheese for Adam @Tidgy's Dad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy!​


And some of it doesn't have writing on.
Splendid! 
Thanks Gillian!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> As it turns out, Tom DOES have a camel in his retinue. I got to pet it when I visited him.


How wonderful!
I've not met many but I do like camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How wonderful!
> I've not met many but I do like camels.


Boooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And some of it doesn't have writing on.
> Splendid!
> Thanks Gillian!


Most welcome Adam. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


See? Even @Lyn W likes them. (Notice I didn't mention their name).


----------



## Lyn W

I can't put it off any longer I must start the ironing.
I may pop in later but if not Happy Monday to you all and take care.
TTFN


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> That's why i asked him not to bring it here.
> Good afternoon, Yvonne.




Hi Adam. Br-r-r! It's chilly in here. I think next time I visit I'll bring my pig blanket. Are there any electrical outlets in here?



Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Yvonne. Hope you're well.
> 
> A camel?! What on earth for?



Yes, I'm doing fine, thank you. It took me over 6 months to snap out of the doldrums after having anesthesia for my kidney stones. I guess I must be a little allergic to it. Either that, or it's because I'm old. But at any rate, I back up and running and doing great.

Tom is an animal trainer and his animals work in movies and TV commercials.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See? Even @Lyn W likes them. (Notice I didn't mention their name).


Yeah, but Lyn is bonkers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I can't put it off any longer I must start the ironing.
> I may pop in later but if not Happy Monday to you all and take care.
> TTFN


Good luck. 
Catch you later, hopefully.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> How wonderful!
> I've not met many but I do like camels.


I have "met" them when I went down South to Petra. We had a nice ride on them too.

One thing I know is that they're extremely patient. Know what I mean?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scorching I should think!
> Lovely.


It's not lovely!! I love the cold!!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Adam. Br-r-r! It's chilly in here. I think next time I visit I'll bring my pig blanket. Are there any electrical outlets in here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm doing fine, thank you. It took me over 6 months to snap out of the doldrums after having anesthesia for my kidney stones. I guess I must be a little allergic to it. Either that, or it's because I'm old. But at any rate, I back up and running and doing great.
> 
> Tom is an animal trainer and his animals work in movies and TV commercials.


Glad to hear you're well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but Lyn is bonkers.


No she's NOT!
What if someone said he/she loves elephants? Now don't tell me you like them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Adam. Br-r-r! It's chilly in here. I think next time I visit I'll bring my pig blanket. Are there any electrical outlets in here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm doing fine, thank you. It took me over 6 months to snap out of the doldrums after having anesthesia for my kidney stones. I guess I must be a little allergic to it. Either that, or it's because I'm old. But at any rate, I back up and running and doing great.
> 
> Tom is an animal trainer and his animals work in movies and TV commercials.


There are sockets for the drinks machines (one hot and one cold) and the coffee machines and hot plate. 
Otherwise I don't know as heating and lighting is prohibited. (though a personal blanket would be acceptable) . 
You could feel about near the bottom of the walls and see what you find. 
i'd be interested to know myself.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I can't put it off any longer I must start the ironing.
> I may pop in later but if not Happy Monday to you all and take care.
> TTFN


See you later Lyn.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It's not lovely!! I love the cold!!


You should have got some pet penguins then. 
Or a reindeer.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm.
> Is there ever anything important in here ?
> Bea made a beautiful shawl, I posted some holiday pics, Sabine thought she'd said something bad but hadn't, Austin turned 18, Lyn wants to kill her neighbours, Ed got chatted up at the vets but Suki is okay, John hasn't been about much but is planning his driving lessons, Linda's been doing some sort of trade show, Noel's turned into a humming bird, Linhdan's been very busy, Spud's Mum did some gymnastics and landed on her head (she's fine), Grandpa drank some Bud, Gillian's cold and so is Oli, Lena's gone to an icy place with hot springs, Cameron's rarely here, Yvonne's been popping in and out , in and out and shaking it all about, and Tidgy's the greatest.


Next time, I shall ask you to catch me up when I disappear then reappear in the CDR. Hope Spud's Mum really is okay though!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You should have got some pet penguins then.
> Or a reindeer.


Those are more my sisters taste...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No she's NOT!
> What if someone said he/she loves elephants? Now don't tell me you like them!


She is. 
Seriously. 
But in a good way. 
I love elephants. 
I owned one when i was in Thailand.
He was wonderful.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much. I HATE, HATE, HATE Winter, rain, snow, you name it. Temp dropped to -1 in Amman and to -6 in other cities. We were cautioned not to move unless necessary. Can't wait for Summer (no Autumn, no Spring in this place).
> 
> How's the weather back there?


That sounds terrible! The weather here is not as bad. Its been dry this week and around the low 40F. I can't wait for Summer either  If only you could join me at the beach once the time came


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Next time, I shall ask you to catch me up when I disappear then reappear in the CDR. Hope Spud's Mum really is okay though!


Yeah, fine.
It's a regular occurrence for her, not a problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Those are more my sisters taste...


She _eats _penguins ? 
Reindeer's quite nice, actually.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Killerrookie said:


> My rooms hot from all the lamps and heat pads everywhere...


My tortoises are out in the living room since I moved so I don't get to enjoy walking into a nice and toasty bedroom anymore


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> That sounds terrible! The weather here is not as bad. Its been dry this week and around the low 40F. I can't wait for Summer either  If only you could join me at the beach once the time came


Oh yep, terrible. Imagine that the year before last it snowed and we got BLOCKED, "IMPRISONED" for almost a week! What a bore it was.

I wish I could join you. Or you join me: am planning to go to Aqaba by the sea when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is.
> Seriously.
> But in a good way.
> I love elephants.
> I owned one when i was in Thailand.
> He was wonderful.


What on earth was it that you like(d) in him?  I'd rather a C......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What on earth was it that you like(d) in him?  I'd rather a C......


He was clever, friendly and clean. (sometimes, though he like mud) . 
He looked after me and we became quite close. 
I miss him.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was clever, friendly and clean. (sometimes, though he like mud) .
> He looked after me and we became quite close.
> I miss him.


Even C------ can be friendly. 

I only like elephants at the circus.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yep, terrible. Imagine that the year before last it snowed and we got BLOCKED, "IMPRISONED" for almost a week! What a bore it was.
> 
> I wish I could join you. Or you join me: am planning to go to Aqaba by the sea when the weather gets warmer.


I think i vaguely remember that situation. and something about a heater, But both sounds just lovely !


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I think i vaguely remember that situation. and something about a heater, But both sounds just lovely !


Down South it's by far warmer than it is in Amman. However, if one waits till April for example, it begins to get a bit too hot: the sun becomes somewhat dangerous. In June, July and August temp reaches 45-50 deg C there! BOILING HOT. Very much like the Gulf. Therefore, I am going to have to move asap.


----------



## Gillian M

@Linhdan Nguyen , look at the car below: literally covered with snow....brrrrrr.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She _eats _penguins ?
> Reindeer's quite nice, actually.


No -3-)


----------



## Killerrookie

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> My tortoises are out in the living room since I moved so I don't get to enjoy walking into a nice and toasty bedroom anymore


My room use to be 98 F!! Now it's in the mid 70's to 80


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are sockets for the drinks machines (one hot and one cold) and the coffee machines and hot plate.
> Otherwise I don't know as heating and lighting is prohibited. (though a personal blanket would be acceptable) .
> You could feel about near the bottom of the walls and see what you find.
> i'd be interested to know myself.



No way, Jose. There's nothing in the world that would make me put my hand down in that dark, scary place. No telling what would get me down there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No way, Jose. There's nothing in the world that would make me put my hand down in that dark, scary place. No telling what would get me down there.


Don't blame you. 
This place is still largely unexplored, though we think there's a giant wool spider lurking in a web up above, somewhere.


----------



## Killerrookie

Spent a lot on the reptiles yesterday and today... today went to buy some produce and seeds! Might eat some of the butternut squash and acorn squash tho...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Spent a lot on the reptiles yesterday and today... today went to buy some produce and seeds! Might eat some of the butternut squash and acorn squash tho...


Yuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
wifey loves squash. 
Tidgy likes a little as a treat.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
> wifey loves squash.
> Tidgy likes a little as a treat.


If there's any left I'll give it to the torts and millipedes. They haven't had s nice treat in a very long time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> If there's any left I'll give it to the torts and millipedes. They haven't had s nice treat in a very long time.


What do the millipedes need to eat ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What do the millipedes need to eat ?


Carrots, lettuce, apples, potatoes, and other fruits and vegetables!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Carrots, lettuce, apples, potatoes, and other fruits and vegetables!


Fresh or rotting ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fresh or rotting ?


It really doesn't matter but i like giving them fresh food.


----------



## Killerrookie




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198502


Most splendid. 
Most of the ones in Thailand only seemed to eat rotting vegetation.


----------



## Lyn W

Just popped back to tell you about the latest trouble my recycling has gotten me into!
School was throwing out some new tins of blue paint so I brought them home to put on Freecycle website.
Only remembered they were in the boot tonight, so about 10.15 went to get them, but dropped one of them; it landed upside down and and the lid came off - right in the gutter outside a neighbours house. Nightmare!!! The air was (quietly) as blue as the road!
Thankfully it was emulsion rather than gloss but it's taken me 2 hours to mop,scrub and rinse it all away with only one poxy torch to help. I may have missed bits in the dark and will have to check in the daylight but what a disaster on a Sunday night.
Here I am trying to do good things to save the planet and that's all the thanks I get.
January hasn't been very kind to me in one way or another so I'm hoping Feb will be better or I may just have to stay in bed for the whole of it to try to stay out of bother for a while! 
Right I think I've sufficiently calmed down enough to sleep now so I'm definitely off to bed, so see you all tomorrow.
Nos Da pawb!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cold and colder.
It's 8 pm and already down to 51.
I wouldn't worry too much with the new 75 watt bulbs, but it's also still raining, so I just drug all 7 torts into totes in the back, "bird room" with the heater in the room set at 73 degrees.
Cold and rain are not a good combination and are almost unheard of here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> It's lovely here.
> I use a CHE when necessary, which isn't often.
> And don't alert @Tom in the CDR.
> He'll come and tell me off for using baked beans as substrate.


Baked beans DO hold in heat and humidity.
I no longer use coleslaw.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> I prefer beans with bacon pieces it myself


+2 in the bacon beans.
Or salted pork.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> My rooms hot from all the lamps and heat pads everywhere...


I ended up keeping my Uromastyx in the garage.
It was the only place that could support the 100 plus degrees.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
Sleep well everyone.
Those that DO sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just popped back to tell you about the latest trouble my recycling has gotten me into!
> School was throwing out some new tins of blue paint so I brought them home to put on Freecycle website.
> Only remembered they were in the boot tonight, so about 10.15 went to get them, but dropped one of them; it landed upside down and and the lid came off - right in the gutter outside a neighbours house. Nightmare!!! The air was (quietly) as blue as the road!
> Thankfully it was emulsion rather than gloss but it's taken me 2 hours to mop,scrub and rinse it all away with only one poxy torch to help. I may have missed bits in the dark and will have to check in the daylight but what a disaster on a Sunday night.
> Here I am trying to do good things to save the planet and that's all the thanks I get.
> January hasn't been very kind to me in one way or another so I'm hoping Feb will be better or I may just have to stay in bed for the whole of it to try to stay out of bother for a while!
> Right I think I've sufficiently calmed down enough to sleep now so I'm definitely off to bed, so see you all tomorrow.
> Nos Da pawb!


Oh, dear, what a month it's been for you. 
Really hope that the paint doesn't look too bad in the morning and that you have a good February and rest of the year. 
Don't give up, Lyn, you'll get your rewards for all your good deeds, one day. 
Nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cold and colder.
> It's 8 pm and already down to 51.
> I wouldn't worry too much with the new 75 watt bulbs, but it's also still raining, so I just drug all 7 torts into totes in the back, "bird room" with the heater in the room set at 73 degrees.
> Cold and rain are not a good combination and are almost unheard of here.


We're just coming out of our cold spell, coldest winter by far in the 12 I've spent here.
The weather's gone crazy. 
You drug your tortoises ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Baked beans DO hold in heat and humidity.
> I no longer use coleslaw.


We're all still learning here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> Sleep well everyone.
> Those that DO sleep.


Night, Ed. 
Yes, i might not bother tonight, got my writing head on , so will work til I doze off.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Just popped back to tell you about the latest trouble my recycling has gotten me into!
> School was throwing out some new tins of blue paint so I brought them home to put on Freecycle website.
> Only remembered they were in the boot tonight, so about 10.15 went to get them, but dropped one of them; it landed upside down and and the lid came off - right in the gutter outside a neighbours house. Nightmare!!! The air was (quietly) as blue as the road!
> Thankfully it was emulsion rather than gloss but it's taken me 2 hours to mop,scrub and rinse it all away with only one poxy torch to help. I may have missed bits in the dark and will have to check in the daylight but what a disaster on a Sunday night.
> Here I am trying to do good things to save the planet and that's all the thanks I get.
> January hasn't been very kind to me in one way or another so I'm hoping Feb will be better or I may just have to stay in bed for the whole of it to try to stay out of bother for a while!
> Right I think I've sufficiently calmed down enough to sleep now so I'm definitely off to bed, so see you all tomorrow.
> Nos Da pawb!



Oh, you poor thing!! I really hope it's not too bad. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Starting to make mistooks, now. 
Must get a bit of kip after all. 
Night night Roommates, slepp woll. 
Sea ewe orl in the mooning.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! hope everyone is well. nasty cold monday morning and have the dentist this afternoon booo. 

never went out on saturday and done alot of sleeping, sunday as well.


----------



## johnandjade

here is a picture of my artillery... much safer


----------



## johnandjade

car in my bay already... don't think there's much i can do with it though:/


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I'm back and will be catching up soon. For now, here's a quick postcard from Laodicea, once a prosperous city in Asia Minor and home to one of the seven churches of the Apocalypse. 




Also, if you want to play a game on the tablet, here's mine 


xxx


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> here is a picture of my artillery... much safer
> View attachment 198519


That wouldn't cut it in America.
Good morning, john.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> That wouldn't cut it in America.
> Good morning, john.


Agreed


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

GOOD morning.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> car in my bay already... don't think there's much i can do with it though:/
> View attachment 198522


That's the impact that Renault had the last time they tried to sell their crappy cars over here.
They made even CHRYSLER products seem well made.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

As I might have mentioned before, I have a very large Everglades rat snake that lives in a void beside one of my fish ponds. I only see him every now and then, but it is bright gold colored. Very beautiful.
Well, I found him dead this morning. He must have been inactive from the cold and one of the feral cats chewed him up.
One more step closer to declaring war on the feral felines now.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning one and all


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said
[QUOTE
As I might have mentioned before, I have a very large Everglades rat snake that lives in a void beside one of my fish ponds. I only see him every now and then, but it is bright gold colored. Very beautiful.
Well, I found him dead this morning. He must have been inactive from the cold and one of the feral cats chewed him up.
One more step closer to declaring war on the feral felines now.
][/QUOTE]

Why do you declare war to the feral cats. Mayby they also catch a rat.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning John


----------



## Kristoff

Laodicea: built in 261-253 BC, possibly on the site of an older town. It is named in honor of Laodice, its founder’s wife. The founder, Antiochus II, was the descendant of one of Alexander’s generals who had inherited part of the Macedonian empire.



The city was later under the Kingdom of Pergamon, then under the Roman control, and finally a part of the Byzantine Empire. It had been completely destroyed in an earthquake in 60 AD, during the reign of Nero, but the Romans rebuilt the city. Hence, many of the ruins we find today date to that period.


It had two large theaters, at least one of which had a three-storey stage.


The agora was enormous, with a shallow pool in the middle.


To obtain water from the valley below, the city used the inverted syphon system with pipes of stone or clay.


A special seal was used along some ways to indicate the sewage under the pavement.


----------



## Kristoff

St. Paul mentions Laodicea in one of his epistles, and St. Phillip apparently was martyred in nearby Hierapolis. About 2000 Jewish families had been relocated here, which would explain why Jesus’s followers came all the way to preach here in the first place. 



In the Book of Revelation, apparently God rebukes the church in Laodicea and tells it "to buy from me gold refined in the fire, so you can become rich; and white clothes to wear, so you can cover your shameful nakedness; and salve to put on your eyes, so you can see.” Interestingly, Laodicea was very prosperous due to its trade, and among their well-known products were wool and textiles, as well as an ointment for eyes, something of an antibiotic of the time.



This church was built at the time when Christianity became the official religion in Byzantium. It was three stories tall, only the first of which is being restored at the moment. 




That's enough quick history from me for today.


----------



## Killerrookie

They are up and eating!


----------



## johnandjade

dentist time. scale and polish, i HATE it!!! would honestly rather an extraction


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> dentist time. scale and polish, i HATE it!!! would honestly rather an extraction


I often fall asleep while getting my teeth cleaned.


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 

Thank you Lena for that beautiful pictures and your comment. 
It is so amazing and impressive what people can build without any machines. ( But I know that there is a lot human blood on these monument buildings.... )


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> St. Paul mentions Laodicea in one of his epistles, and St. Phillip apparently was martyred in nearby Hierapolis. About 2000 Jewish families had been relocated here, which would explain why Jesus’s followers came all the way to preach here in the first place.
> View attachment 198543
> 
> 
> In the Book of Revelation, apparently God rebukes the church in Laodicea and tells it "to buy from me gold refined in the fire, so you can become rich; and white clothes to wear, so you can cover your shameful nakedness; and salve to put on your eyes, so you can see.” Interestingly, Laodicea was very prosperous due to its trade, and among their well-known products were wool and textiles, as well as an ointment for eyes, something of an antibiotic of the time.
> View attachment 198544
> 
> 
> This church was built at the time when Christianity became the official religion in Byzantium. It was three stories tall, only the first of which is being restored at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 198545
> 
> 
> That's enough quick history from me for today.


Very interesting.
Thanks.


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

Held you head high, poor man. Then it is soon over and you can laugh with snow-white theet !
Like me. look


----------



## Bee62

@Killerrookie

Interesting to watch your new roommates. How is the Pixie frog ? Can I have some photos from him, please ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

with the tortoises out of the pen, I'll have a real chance to redecorate and re plant. 
_I'll take photos._


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> @Killerrookie
> 
> Interesting to watch your new roommates. How is the Pixie frog ? Can I have some photos from him, please ?


When I get home this afternoon I'll get some pics for you!


----------



## johnandjade

my bottom is going like a rabbits nose here . i doubt i'll sleep though it, white knuckle time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! hope everyone is well. nasty cold monday morning and have the dentist this afternoon booo.
> 
> never went out on saturday and done alot of sleeping, sunday as well.


Good afternoon, John. 
Missed you yesterday. 
Say 'Booooo' to the dentist for me. 
Good luck with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> here is a picture of my artillery... much safer
> View attachment 198519


And just as much fun. 
But keep them away from the Meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> car in my bay already... don't think there's much i can do with it though:/
> View attachment 198522


Oh, dear! 
Did that happen in the bay or arrive like that ?


----------



## Bee62

@Killerrookie said


> When I get home this afternoon I'll get some pics for you!



I look forward to it 
I wan`t to have such a frog too.


----------



## Killerrookie

@Bee62
I'll just tease you with this..


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.
Glad to see you


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> @Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> I look forward to it
> I wan`t to have such a frog too.


They're so easy to take care of!! The pixie loves to hide but when you get him out to eat it's fun watching him sit there trying to catch the bugs in his small tongue and mouth.


----------



## Bee62

'll just tease you with this.. 






It looks so cute.... Cuddely frog !
Thank you !


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> 'll just tease you with this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so cute.... Cuddely frog !
> Thank you !


I'll take more when I'm home for you and it's a very chubby frog!! Can't wait to watch him grow big and fat.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said


> They're so easy to take care of!! The pixie loves to hide but when you get him out to eat it's fun watching him sit there trying to catch the bugs in his small tongue and mouth.



On YouTube I saw these frogs eating mices, little rats and a ( dead ) little bird. Their appetite is amazing ....


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> On YouTube I saw these frogs eating mices, little rats and a ( dead ) little bird. Their appetite is amazing ....


I've seen many of them on YouTube and Instagram.. I wonder where these massive rats go inside them..


----------



## Bee62

And sometimes wild frogs are very angry


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> And sometimes wild frogs are very angry


I've seen that video. It was pretty interesting to watch. They sure are big creatures!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I'm back and will be catching up soon. For now, here's a quick postcard from Laodicea, once a prosperous city in Asia Minor and home to one of the seven churches of the Apocalypse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 198527
> 
> Also, if you want to play a game on the tablet, here's mine
> View attachment 198528
> 
> xxx


Good afternoon, Lena.
Lovely to have you back and thanks for the postcard. 
Did you win the game ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel.
Hi seven!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> GOOD morning.


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> As I might have mentioned before, I have a very large Everglades rat snake that lives in a void beside one of my fish ponds. I only see him every now and then, but it is bright gold colored. Very beautiful.
> Well, I found him dead this morning. He must have been inactive from the cold and one of the feral cats chewed him up.
> One more step closer to declaring war on the feral felines now.



That's very sad. 
Poor snake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning John


Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 198537
> 
> Laodicea: built in 261-253 BC, possibly on the site of an older town. It is named in honor of Laodice, its founder’s wife. The founder, Antiochus II, was the descendant of one of Alexander’s generals who had inherited part of the Macedonian empire.
> 
> View attachment 198538
> 
> The city was later under the Kingdom of Pergamon, then under the Roman control, and finally a part of the Byzantine Empire. It had been completely destroyed in an earthquake in 60 AD, during the reign of Nero, but the Romans rebuilt the city. Hence, many of the ruins we find today date to that period.
> View attachment 198539
> 
> It had two large theaters, at least one of which had a three-storey stage.
> View attachment 198540
> 
> The agora was enormous, with a shallow pool in the middle.
> View attachment 198541
> 
> To obtain water from the valley below, the city used the inverted syphon system with pipes of stone or clay.
> View attachment 198542
> 
> A special seal was used along some ways to indicate the sewage under the pavement.


I went there many, many years ago. 
I love ancient ruins. 
On the way to becoming one myself, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> St. Paul mentions Laodicea in one of his epistles, and St. Phillip apparently was martyred in nearby Hierapolis. About 2000 Jewish families had been relocated here, which would explain why Jesus’s followers came all the way to preach here in the first place.
> View attachment 198543
> 
> 
> In the Book of Revelation, apparently God rebukes the church in Laodicea and tells it "to buy from me gold refined in the fire, so you can become rich; and white clothes to wear, so you can cover your shameful nakedness; and salve to put on your eyes, so you can see.” Interestingly, Laodicea was very prosperous due to its trade, and among their well-known products were wool and textiles, as well as an ointment for eyes, something of an antibiotic of the time.
> View attachment 198544
> 
> 
> This church was built at the time when Christianity became the official religion in Byzantium. It was three stories tall, only the first of which is being restored at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 198545
> 
> 
> That's enough quick history from me for today.


Brilliant . 
And thanks for that. 
Your commentary was excellent and most interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 198546
> 
> They are up and eating!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Morning, millipedes. 
Morning, Austin.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Lovely to have you back and thanks for the postcard.
> Did you win the game ?


I guess so. But their touch screen malfunctioned :/ 
Good afternoon, Adam!
Good afternoon, roommates!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Morning, millipedes.
> Morning, Austin.


Heyooo Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> Held you head high, poor man. Then it is soon over and you can laugh with snow-white theet !
> Like me. look


Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! 
I've been blinded by the dazzling teeth ! ! 
Even in the dark.


----------



## Killerrookie

I couldn't help myself today and ate some of my uromastyx squash.. butternut and acron squash was very yummy...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Did that happen in the bay or arrive like that ?




it was like that, meerkats i suspect


----------



## johnandjade

i survived. not as much work needing done as i was expecting, fee fillings and a couple of crowns. homeward bound now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i survived. not as much work needing done as i was expecting, fee fillings and a couple of crowns. homeward bound now


Good, good! 
Plans for the day ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, good!
> Plans for the day ?




wee stop in the battle cruiser for a pigs ear then home. 

how are you today adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wee stop in the battle cruiser for a pigs ear then home.
> 
> how are you today adam?


Most splendid, thanks, sir. 
Got to sort out my e-mails. 
And despite my purple fingers, i'm planting a seed mix I got in Spain for Tidgy. 
Not holding up much hope.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid, thanks, sir.
> Got to sort out my e-mails.
> And despite my purple fingers, i'm planting a seed mix I got in Spain for Tidgy.
> Not holding up much hope.




glad to hear. 

i have never had any luck growing for fido either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear.
> 
> i have never had any luck growing for fido either


Thing is, if i do manage to grow a healthy looking plant, I'll be so proud I'll cherish it and care for it and not let Tidgy near it.


----------



## johnandjade

strange walking through town at time, junkies, students and homeless people everywhere


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> strange walking through town at time, junkies, students and homeless people everywhere


It's like that in my garden!


----------



## Killerrookie

Might use the acorn seeds and grow some in the back yard


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's like that in my garden!




i blend in extremely well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Might use the acorn seeds and grow some in the back yard


And wait four centuries for a beautiful oak tree to mature.


----------



## johnandjade

time for my reward for being brave


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i blend in extremely well


Except for your new sparkly teeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time for my reward for being brave
> View attachment 198550


Fine, just don't have one of each. 
I feel like a slurp myself today, not had anything since Spain. 
wifey! 
Supermarket!


----------



## Killerrookie

I meant acorn squash seeds lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I meant acorn squash seeds lol


I know, just kidding.
Will they be fertile, do you think ?
Certainly worth a try.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, just kidding.
> Will they be fertile, do you think ?
> Certainly worth a try.


I'll give it a shot in the dark~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'll give it a shot in the dark~


BANG! 
It's pretty Dark in here. 
I think you just hit a jellyfish.


----------



## johnandjade

one turned into four, but at least im away now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one turned into four, but at least im away now


wifey dragging her heels re the supermarket run.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> time for my reward for being brave
> View attachment 198550


Hey, LOOK!!
They have COFFEE!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hey, LOOK!!
> They have COFFEE!!!




not quite there yet but making progres


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not quite there yet but making progres


wifey now doing her makeup.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been getting bombarded with scam phone calls and Emails.
I've almost never had any before now.
The latest was a phone call that I missed. I called it back. Washington state it said.
the Eastern sounding gentleman said "Routing department". I asked what the call was about that I received and then he said "this is the I.R.S." and I owe money. (I already received my refund)
I told him to perform a certain act on me and he hung up. I've been calling him back over and over and now he won't answer the phone any more.
If anyone has any free time, I suggest you call the fake routing department of the fake I.R.S. The number is: (253) 656-6676.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey now doing her makeup.




result


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been getting bombarded with scam phone calls and Emails.
> I've almost never had any before now.
> The latest was a phone call that I missed. I called it back. Washington state it said.
> the Eastern sounding gentleman said "Routing department". I asked what the call was about that I received and then he said "this is the I.R.S." and I owe money. (I already received my refund)
> I told him to perform a certain act on me and he hung up. I've been calling him back over and over and now he won't answer the phone any more.
> If anyone has any free time, I suggest you call the fake routing department of the fake I.R.S. The number is: (253) 656-6676.


I get daily scam e-mails from kind people offering me a large number of your US dollars, though none of these people are in the USA. Normally central Africa. 
As for phone calls I get my service provider playing stupid songs in Arabic at me, sometimes in the middle of the night and asking if I want to subscribe to something or t'other.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been getting bombarded with scam phone calls and Emails.
> I've almost never had any before now.
> The latest was a phone call that I missed. I called it back. Washington state it said.
> the Eastern sounding gentleman said "Routing department". I asked what the call was about that I received and then he said "this is the I.R.S." and I owe money. (I already received my refund)
> I told him to perform a certain act on me and he hung up. I've been calling him back over and over and now he won't answer the phone any more.
> If anyone has any free time, I suggest you call the fake routing department of the fake I.R.S. The number is: (253) 656-6676.




i'd write it up on toilet walls offering a 'certain service'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> result


Now she's having a cigarette.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get daily scam e-mails from kind people offering me a large number of your US dollars, though none of these people are in the USA. Normally central Africa.
> As for phone calls I get my service provider playing stupid songs in Arabic at me, sometimes in the middle of the night and asking if I want to subscribe to something or t'other.


I just posted a new thread about the IRS scam. (Mine, that is)


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! my ammo has arrived


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just posted a new thread about the IRS scam. (Mine, that is)


Ha de ha. 
I hope it isn't actually the IRS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! my ammo has arrived
> View attachment 198553


Watch out Meerkats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! my ammo has arrived
> View attachment 198553


Watch out, Jade!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> I hope it isn't actually the IRS.


Everything that the the IRS gives/sends you says that they will never call you.
That if someone calls, it's a scam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! my ammo has arrived
> View attachment 198553


Hollow points?
Armor piercing?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hollow points?
> Armor piercing?




yip, cop killers . 

got through around 60 and batteries gave out


----------



## johnandjade

yeah!! the other had batteries .


----------



## johnandjade

the house is littered with em, found a good target/collector


----------



## johnandjade

will be setting up targets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the house is littered with em, found a good target/collector
> View attachment 198557


Wish I were there! 
We could have such fun!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I were there!
> We could have such fun!




i really do recommend, jade got me and it really is fun... even shooting your self


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i really do recommend, jade got me and it really is fun... even shooting your self


I think I would prefer to shoot wifey.
She has finally gone out to the supermarket, so I'll not shoot her tonight.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey dragging her heels re the supermarket run.


As long as she's not dragging yours


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I would prefer to shoot wifey.
> She has finally gone out to the supermarket, so I'll not shoot her tonight.




to amazon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> As long as she's not dragging yours


True, very true. 
She's gone now.


----------



## johnandjade

jades off to the gym, i'm on the hunt for a film


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades off to the gym, i'm on the hunt for a film


I watched 2 films I got in Spain last night, mainly 'cos I need DVD covers. 
Strictly Ballroom and Carry on Doctor. 
Tonight is Death Train and Human Traffic. 
Total cost ? Half an Euro. 
The day before I watched 2DTV series 3 and 4 with extras, cost 1 euro and includes Doctor Who sketches! 
And tonight is also Genesis of the Daleks, Part 5 (of 6) .
Brilliant stuff, one of the all time classic Whos.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I watched 2 films I got in Spain last night, mainly 'cos I need DVD covers.
> Strictly Ballroom and Carry on Doctor.
> Tonight is Death Train and Human Traffic.
> Total cost ? Half an Euro.
> The day before I watched 2DTV series 3 and 4 with extras, cost 1 euro and includes Doctor Who sketches!
> And tonight is also Genesis of the Daleks, Part 5 (of 6) .
> Brilliant stuff, one of the all time classic Whos.




i do like human traffick, though its in the past!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do like human traffick, though its in the past!!!


Not seen it, so new one for wifey and me later.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not seen it, so new one for wifey and me later.




i won't spoil


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i won't spoil


Well you might have to tell me what happened after i've seen it if i drink too much during the first film and Doctor Who. 
wifey has just returned with some interesting bottles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Look what wifey just brought up from our letter box.


@Momof4


----------



## johnandjade

film chosen




ammo loaded up in a 'polly bag' or 'paisley briefcase' ... and 'add ons' equipped!




and targets set 



was going to line up the coil bulb, but fear it may shatter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks, Kathy! 
An exceptionally early Christmas card! 


Thanks @Momof4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And so it continues........................


----------



## Gillian M

Hi Adam (@Tidgy's Dad) hi John (@johnandjade ) how are you? Fine I hope.

It seems to be very quite here this evening, with only you two around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> film chosen
> View attachment 198561
> 
> 
> 
> ammo loaded up in a 'polly bag' or 'paisley briefcase' ... and 'add ons' equipped!
> View attachment 198562
> View attachment 198563
> 
> 
> and targets set
> View attachment 198564
> 
> 
> was going to line up the coil bulb, but fear it may shatter


Fun evening ahead! 
For me too hopefully. 
I've given Tidgy my water pistol.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And so it continues........................


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam (@Tidgy's Dad) hi John (@johnandjade ) how are you? Fine I hope.
> 
> It seems to be very quite here this evening, with only you two around.




im just about to shoot some shampoo bottles off the tub with nerf


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fun evening ahead!
> For me too hopefully.
> I've given Tidgy my water pistol.




revenge is sweet


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> revenge is sweet


Sweet?


----------



## johnandjade

forgot the one with the clip is out of batteries ... so have opted for


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam (@Tidgy's Dad) hi John (@johnandjade ) how are you? Fine I hope.
> 
> It seems to be very quite here this evening, with only you two around.


You're around, too Gillian.
Or are you asquare ?
Good evening, hope you and Oli are well.
And Sabine's lurking in the Dark, waiting to strike.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Sweet?




water 16 sugars, just how the torts like it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im just about to shoot some shampoo bottles off the tub with nerf


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're around, too Gillian.
> Or are you asquare ?
> Good evening, hope you and Oli are well.


Good evening Adam.

Maybe. 

We're fine though still cold...brrrr . Colder here than the COLD Dark Room. 

How's Wifey ? And Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> We're fine though still cold...brrrr . Colder here than the COLD Dark Room.
> 
> How's Wifey ? And Tidgy?


wifey's started on the vodka so will be very happy shortly. 
Tidgy's having a final bask before bedtime and is stretching happily.


----------



## johnandjade

all clear  ...!


----------



## johnandjade

bow and arrow time


----------



## johnandjade

teee heee heee...


----------



## johnandjade

a semi auto bow and arrow


----------



## johnandjade

lets go!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look what wifey just brought up from our letter box.
> View attachment 198560
> 
> @Momof4




Yay!!! Wow, that was definitely snail mail!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 198571
> 
> 
> a semi auto bow and arrow


Poor Jade.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yay!!! Wow, that was definitely snail mail!!


Indeed. 
Still waiting on a couple!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Jade.




it's actually hers, i got it for her... i have just found out i'm rubbish with it :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's actually hers, i got it for her... i have just found out i'm rubbish with it :/


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## johnandjade

i have had a shot of a a .45 and a .22 (i think) the first and only time and i think i was rather good


----------



## johnandjade

now back to the nerf and shampoo!! 

....MEDIC!!!

... MAN DOWN!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been getting bombarded with scam phone calls and Emails.
> I've almost never had any before now.
> The latest was a phone call that I missed. I called it back. Washington state it said.
> the Eastern sounding gentleman said "Routing department". I asked what the call was about that I received and then he said "this is the I.R.S." and I owe money. (I already received my refund)
> I told him to perform a certain act on me and he hung up. I've been calling him back over and over and now he won't answer the phone any more.
> If anyone has any free time, I suggest you call the fake routing department of the fake I.R.S. The number is: (253) 656-6676.




Have you heard about the new scam?
Someone calls you and when you say hello, they say "can you me" and you reply "yes" then it records your answer and they use it to gain access to all your banking! 
I can't believe the things these thieves come up with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have had a shot of a a .45 and a .22 (i think) the first and only time and i think i was rather good
> View attachment 198576
> View attachment 198577
> View attachment 198578


Pretty good, but you clearly pull to the left.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty good, but you clearly pull to the left.




arthritis sure


----------



## johnandjade

film is rotten !!!


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm so bored


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so bored




booo


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> car in my bay already... don't think there's much i can do with it though:/
> View attachment 198522


Oh dear - that's strong glass cleaner you're using there John!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> As I might have mentioned before, I have a very large Everglades rat snake that lives in a void beside one of my fish ponds. I only see him every now and then, but it is bright gold colored. Very beautiful.
> Well, I found him dead this morning. He must have been inactive from the cold and one of the feral cats chewed him up.
> One more step closer to declaring war on the feral felines now.


That's a shame Ed, damned cats!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> St. Paul mentions Laodicea in one of his epistles, and St. Phillip apparently was martyred in nearby Hierapolis. About 2000 Jewish families had been relocated here, which would explain why Jesus’s followers came all the way to preach here in the first place.
> View attachment 198543
> 
> 
> In the Book of Revelation, apparently God rebukes the church in Laodicea and tells it "to buy from me gold refined in the fire, so you can become rich; and white clothes to wear, so you can cover your shameful nakedness; and salve to put on your eyes, so you can see.” Interestingly, Laodicea was very prosperous due to its trade, and among their well-known products were wool and textiles, as well as an ointment for eyes, something of an antibiotic of the time.
> View attachment 198544
> 
> 
> This church was built at the time when Christianity became the official religion in Byzantium. It was three stories tall, only the first of which is being restored at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 198545
> 
> 
> That's enough quick history from me for today.


Beautiful - it's incredible to think how old it is.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I got up late and am still behind with my chores. Hopefully, I'll be recovered enough to wake at a normal time tomorrow. 

@Kristoff I loved the picture of Laodicea. We went to Ephesus a few years ago which is a similar vintage and loved that


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found three more eggs...with a shovel, unfortunately.
Cracked them all.
I boiled them and mashed them and just fed them to my tortoises.
Boy that felt wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I got up late and am still behind with my chores. Hopefully, I'll be recovered enough to wake at a normal time tomorrow.
> 
> @Kristoff I loved the picture of Laodicea. We went to Ephesus a few years ago which is a similar vintage and loved that


Evening Linda, you obviously need the rest so make the most of it.
I really would have loved a few more hours in bed today.


----------



## Killerrookie

Oh boy I see Lynnster


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
I can't look the tortoises in the eyes tonight.
I think they know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Oh boy I see Lynnster


Isn't she something special?


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Isn't she something special?


Oh she's special alright 
Night night by the way~


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i have had a shot of a a .45 and a .22 (i think) the first and only time and i think i was rather good
> View attachment 198576
> View attachment 198577
> View attachment 198578


When you come here, I'll take you to the machine gun range.
You might be a natural.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all I've just had a quick read through today's posts to catch up - glad you all seem hunky dory.

In the light of day my blue paint had splashed one of the neighbour's walls.
It was dark when I got home but tried cleaning it, will have to wait until it's light again to see if I've been successful.
The road and kerb were clean though - found just one drip on the pavement to wipe up this morning - he shouldn't have been sat there!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all I've just had a quick read through today's posts to catch up - glad you all seem hunky dory.
> 
> In the light of day my blue paint had splashed one of the neighbour's walls.
> It was dark when I got home but tried cleaning it, will have to wait until it's light again to see if I've been successful.
> The road and kerb were clean though - found just one drip on the pavement to wipe up this morning - he shouldn't have been sat there!


Disaster averted.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all I've just had a quick read through today's posts to catch up - glad you all seem hunky dory.
> 
> In the light of day my blue paint had splashed one of the neighbour's walls.
> It was dark when I got home but tried cleaning it, will have to wait until it's light again to see if I've been successful.
> The road and kerb were clean though - found just one drip on the pavement to wipe up this morning - he shouldn't have been sat there!


How did you get paint on the neighbors house? I'm curious...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The tortoises will have to stay inside again.
What is up with this weather?
It's chilly.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> How did you get paint on the neighbors house? I'm curious...


Hi Austin
Dropped a tin of paint when getting it out of the car last night. 
Butter fingers!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The tortoises will have to stay inside again.
> What is up with this weather?
> It's chilly.


Hi Ed, its warmer here today - but wet, not pouring down, just constant fine drizzle.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> I can't look the tortoises in the eyes tonight.
> I think they know.


Aw - accidents happen Ed, and at least the goodness in them wasn't wasted.
You've had a week of cannibalism in one form or another!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> arthritis sure


beer.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Hi Austin
> Dropped a tin of paint when getting it out of the car last night.
> Butter fingers!!!!


Seems very clumsy of you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> film is rotten !!!


Just finished 'Death Train'.
Not as bad as i'd expected. 
Moderately good thriller.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so bored


Look at all your wonderful animals! 
i'd never get bored of 'em.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Seems very clumsy of you!!


It was!!
I blame it all on the bump on my head I had a few weeks ago - it's a delayed reaction.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I got up late and am still behind with my chores. Hopefully, I'll be recovered enough to wake at a normal time tomorrow.
> 
> @Kristoff I loved the picture of Laodicea. We went to Ephesus a few years ago which is a similar vintage and loved that


Good evening, Linda. 
Not surprising that the recuperation is taking a while. 
It'd take me a week to recover.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Adam and John but TTFN
Just remembered I have to finish off my online tax return so better go and do that while I think of it and will pop back in a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found three more eggs...with a shovel, unfortunately.
> Cracked them all.
> I boiled them and mashed them and just fed them to my tortoises.
> Boy that felt wrong.



yeah.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look at all your wonderful animals!
> i'd never get bored of 'em.


I wasn't home at the time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh boy I see Lynnster


Lynnster ?????
Ho de ho. 
Nearly as good as Womblyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Isn't she something special?


She is. 
Or "Is she ?" 
One or the other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all I've just had a quick read through today's posts to catch up - glad you all seem hunky dory.
> 
> In the light of day my blue paint had splashed one of the neighbour's walls.
> It was dark when I got home but tried cleaning it, will have to wait until it's light again to see if I've been successful.
> The road and kerb were clean though - found just one drip on the pavement to wipe up this morning - he shouldn't have been sat there!


Mmmm. 
Still not what you really need. 
Soon be February.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is.
> Or "Is she ?"
> One or the other.


She is one of a kind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam and John but TTFN
> Just remembered I have to finish off my online tax return so better go and do that while I think of it and will pop back in a while.


Booooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I arrive, you go. 
One could take offence. 
Or a fence. 
I need one at the corner of my garden.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lynnster ?????
> Ho de ho.
> Nearly as good as Womblyn.


I seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I wasn't home at the time


Ah, I see. 
I never get bored in my own company.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> She is one of a kind


Indeed she is!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, I see.
> I never get bored in my own company.


Well I could just disappear with some lotion and... anyways how are you Adam?


----------



## JoesMum

I've just watched the weather forecast and it's looking mild, but rather soggy and windy. 

Time for bed now. Goodnight all


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, guys and gals of the CDR.

I haven't been in at all today, due to going to a memorial service for the wife of a former co-worker. I didn't really know the lady, but her hubby was the Clinical Director at our clinic and is an absolutely super guy. After the service, 2 other former co-workers and I went to a long lunch with wine and reminiscences. Then I spent time in a book store and home again. 

Will pop back in a bit later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Well I could just disappear with some lotion and... anyways how are you Adam?


...................have a nice shower.
Good, good, nice day off, sorted out some business stuff and planted the seeds I obtained for Tidgy. 
Will now eagerly await them to do nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've just watched the weather forecast and it's looking mild, but rather soggy and windy.
> 
> Time for bed now. Goodnight all


Night Night , Linda. 
Should have a bit more of you stamina back tomorrow. 
Speak then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, guys and gals of the CDR.
> 
> I haven't been in at all today, due to going to a memorial service for the wife of a former co-worker. I didn't really know the lady, but her hubby was the Clinical Director at our clinic and is an absolutely super guy. After the service, 2 other former co-workers and I went to a long lunch with wine and reminiscences. Then I spent time in a book store and home again.
> 
> Will pop back in a bit later.


Missed you around here, Bea, I'm sorry about the lady. 
Book shops are good, though.
Did you see my photos ?
I posted the page numbers for you.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...................have a nice shower.
> Good, good, nice day off, sorted out some business stuff and planted the seeds I obtained for Tidgy.
> Will now eagerly await them to do nothing.


Thanks for completing the sentence 
Aww that's nice!! That reminds me!! I need to plant those squash seeds today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Thanks for completing the sentence
> Aww that's nice!! That reminds me!! I need to plant those squash seeds today.


Oh, yeah.
And don't forget the oak acorns!


----------



## Killerrookie

@Bee62


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Missed you around here, Bea, I'm sorry about the lady.
> Book shops are good, though.
> Did you see my photos ?
> I posted the page numbers for you.


No- I'll go have a look! Thanks!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Missed you around here, Bea, I'm sorry about the lady.
> Book shops are good, though.
> Did you see my photos ?
> I posted the page numbers for you.


Erm...what page did you post the page numbers on?


----------



## Bee62

@Killerrookie

Thank you Austin for that pics.
Your frog looks like an innocent, shy little frogchild..... CUTE !
How old is he ?
I have discussions with my boyfriend..... -about having a pixie frog.....
He don`t like frogs. ( But I do ... )

But one question: Why do you wear gloves when you hold your frog in the hand ?


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> She is one of a kind


Thank goodness - the world breathes a sigh of relief!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I've just watched the weather forecast and it's looking mild, but rather soggy and windy.
> 
> Time for bed now. Goodnight all


Night Linda sleep well


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness - the world breathes a sigh of relief!!


Haha yes it does


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Well I could just disappear with some lotion and... anyways how are you Adam?


........treat my zits?
........try to stop my rash itching? Calamine is wonderful!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> ........treat my zits?
> ........try to stop my rash itching? Calamine is wonderful!


Afraid of the reply, actually.
I just changed the hay in the tortoise totes.
Not much poop and not much movement.
The tortoises that is.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> ........treat my zits?
> ........try to stop my rash itching? Calamine is wonderful!


You could just pop them!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> You could just pop them!


makes a terrible mess of the mirror though!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Afraid of the reply, actually.
> I just changed the hay in the tortoise totes.
> Not much poop and not much movement.
> The tortoises that is.


Lola doesn't move much these winter days, in spite of his warm room, but he was up and about before I left for work today which is the first time in ages. He was back in his hide when I got back but quite lively after his soak. I would quite like to have his life at the moment.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> makes a terrible mess of the mirror though!


Don't remind me...


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> @Killerrookie
> 
> But one question: Why do you wear gloves when you hold your frog in the hand ?


He doesn't want to get lotion on him!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Erm...what page did you post the page numbers on?



Keep up, Bea!


----------



## Killerrookie

@Bee62 
The oils in your skin can harm frogs because they can absorb it. The two ways to solve it is to wet your hands really good or wear gloves.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> He doesn't want to get lotion on him!


Its already applied in some places


----------



## Lyn W

It's 00.45 and I have to get up for work in 6 hours so I'd better say goodnight now.
I also keep getting the TF not responding message and have to recover the webpage which is getting on my nerves.
So Nos Da Austin, Ed, Bea and Sabine (and anyone else who knows me)
Hope you have a peaceful and happy Tuesday 
Take care.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> It's 00.45 and I have to get up for work in 6 hours so I'd better say goodnight now.
> I also keep getting the TF not responding message and have to recover the webpage which is getting on my nerves.
> So Nos Da Austin, Ed, Bea and Sabine (and anyone else who knows me)
> Hope you have a peaceful and happy Tuesday
> Take care.


Don't let the TF win the battle!!! 
Anyways cya later Lyn and have a good night sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Its already applied in some places


On the frog?
No wonder his skin looks so good.


----------



## Lyn W

Night Austin!


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> @Killerrookie
> 
> Thank you Austin for that pics.
> Your frog looks like an innocent, shy little frogchild..... CUTE !
> How old is he ?
> I have discussions with my boyfriend..... -about having a pixie frog.....
> He don`t like frogs. ( But I do ... )
> 
> But one question: Why do you wear gloves when you hold your frog in the hand ?


I believe i was told 2 months old as a frog. I was a little busy looking at him as the guy was trying to get me to buy the Blue Tongue Skink also.. I would of bought it.. if he lowered the price to $150.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> On the frog?
> No wonder his skin looks so good.


Making me laugh so hard. Night Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Erm...what page did you post the page numbers on?


Goodness! 
3177, 3178 and 3179.
And 3188 post 63743. 
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's 00.45 and I have to get up for work in 6 hours so I'd better say goodnight now.
> I also keep getting the TF not responding message and have to recover the webpage which is getting on my nerves.
> So Nos Da Austin, Ed, Bea and Sabine (and anyone else who knows me)
> Hope you have a peaceful and happy Tuesday
> Take care.


I know you! 
But never mind, it's pretty good really. 
Nos da , Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early night for me Roommates. 
Night night. 
And wake up to the last day of January. 
Gosh time flies.


----------



## johnandjade

top o the mornooning to ya' 

how are we all today? 

nasty weather here so i'm being lazy and getting a johnny cab to work.


----------



## johnandjade

fido decided to give his skull a hair cut


----------



## johnandjade

and ob course he posed for a pic


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 198637
> 
> 
> and ob course he posed for a pic


Good morning roomies. I managed to wake up at 8 this morning which is late by my standards, but an improvement on the previous two days. 

I caught up with the laundry yesterday, but I need to go deal with the large pile of ironing that's a consequence


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Lola doesn't move much these winter days, in spite of his warm room, but he was up and about before I left for work today which is the first time in ages. He was back in his hide when I got back but quite lively after his soak. I would quite like to have his life at the moment.


You and I both.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 198637
> 
> 
> and ob course he posed for a pic


Hi John. A wonderful pose of an adorable tort. GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. I managed to wake up at 8 this morning which is late by my standards, but an improvement on the previous two days.
> 
> I caught up with the laundry yesterday, but I need to go deal with the large pile of ironing that's a consequence


Hello Linda.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon and good morning roommies.

@johnandjade 

Your Fido is a model ! The way he looks in the camera with his head held high. He is looking very proud and strong.

@Killerrookie said


> The oils in your skin can harm frogs because they can absorb it. The two ways to solve it is to wet your hands really good or wear gloves.



That was new to me. Thanks for "teaching" me.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good morning all


Good afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top o the mornooning to ya'
> 
> how are we all today?
> 
> nasty weather here so i'm being lazy and getting a johnny cab to work.


Good afternoon, John! 
I only got up an hour ago. 
Lovely lie in for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido decided to give his skull a hair cut
> View attachment 198636


Good afternoon, Fido the Demon Barber of Paisley.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. I managed to wake up at 8 this morning which is late by my standards, but an improvement on the previous two days.
> 
> I caught up with the laundry yesterday, but I need to go deal with the large pile of ironing that's a consequence


Good afternoon, Linda.
Yes; I didn't do any ironing yesterday, so must do it today. 
But first, Tidgy's bath and then out to buy a potato or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You and I both.


Good morning, Ed.
Getting warmer here. 
Huuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Linda.


Good afternoon, Gillian.
Good afternoon, Oli.
Tidgy sends her love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon and good morning roommies.
> 
> @johnandjade
> 
> Your Fido is a model ! The way he looks in the camera with his head held high. He is looking very proud and strong.
> 
> @Killerrookie said
> 
> 
> That was new to me. Thanks for "teaching" me.


Good afternoon, Sabine.
Fido is a poser alright. handsome devil that he is.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Good afternoon, Oli.
> Tidgy sends her love.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

A kiss to Tidgy from Oli although he's not in a very good mood; and very restless. I guess it's the weather.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Fido is a poser alright. handsome devil that he is.


Like that  - lol - "handsome devil." How can a DEVIL be handsome?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> A kiss to Tidgy from Oli although he's not in a very good mood; and very restless. I guess it's the weather.


The weather is better here but today is the third day that Tidgy is not eating. 
Can't understand it, unless it's connected to her stomach bug. 
Perhaps she's feeling ill, she's a bit restless and overactive, poor lamb.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Like that  - lol - "handsome devil." How can a DEVIL be handsome?


I think that's the point. 
Handsome in a saturnine, slightly naughty looking sort of way.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The weather is better here but today is the third day that Tidgy is not eating.
> Can't understand it, unless it's connected to her stomach bug.
> Perhaps she's feeling ill, she's a bit restless and overactive, poor lamb.


Oh, sorry to hear that.  Wishes to get well soon, Tidgy.  

Oli's another one who hasn't had much appetite recently. But I know it's the cold weather, here. Max. temp here is only 5 degrees C.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that's the point.
> Handsome in a saturnine, slightly naughty looking sort of way.


I know what you mean.  It made me laugh. Thanks Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that.  Wishes to get well soon, Tidgy.
> 
> Oli's another one who hasn't had much appetite recently. But I know it's the cold weather, here. Max. temp here is only 5 degrees C.


 to Oli, too.
It's quite warm here at the moment and Tidgy usually eats crazily when it's good weather. 
I thin she's just being fussy, she'll soon get hungry and eat what's on offer.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Gillian and Adam.
Getting warmer here too. The snow melts slowly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> to Oli, too.
> It's quite warm here at the moment and Tidgy usually eats crazily when it's good weather.
> I thin she's just being fussy, she'll soon get hungry and eat what's on offer.


You needn't worry Adam.  When she gets hunger she'll eat. Wait and see. 

Hugs to Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Gillian and Adam.
> Getting warmer here too. The snow melts slowly.


That reminds me, I was planning on going skiing yesterday and today. 
Completely forgot! 
DOH !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Gillian and Adam.
> Getting warmer here too. The snow melts slowly.


Good afternoon. More snow expected here in the North.....UGH!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy`s Dad said


> That reminds me, I was planning on going skiing yesterday and today.
> Completely forgot!
> DOH !



You know Adam, that old bones easier break than young bones .....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy`s Dad said
> 
> 
> You know Adam, that old bones easier break than young bones .....


Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy`s Dad said
> 
> 
> You know Adam, that old bones easier break than young bones .....


Ah, but I spend most of my time in Après Ski.


----------



## Bee62

> Ah, but I spend most of my time in Après Ski.



http://www.animierte-gifs.net/data/media/106/animiertes-maenner-bild-0024.gif


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, but I spend most of my time in Après Ski.


Are Wifey and Tidgy going with you? 

What about......a Cxxxxx?  Am sure he'd enjoy skiing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> http://www.animierte-gifs.net/data/media/106/animiertes-maenner-bild-0024.gif


Indeed.


----------



## Bee62

Yes a _*CAME*_L would like skying....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are Wifey and Tidgy going with you?
> 
> What about......a Cxxxxx?  Am sure he'd enjoy skiing.


wifey may come, though she hasn't before, but she will stay in the bar, perhaps, or build a snowman. 
Tidgy is an expert skier and particularly keen on slalom. 
I put camels down the ski jump. I presume they're not keen, as they tend not to come back for another turn.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes a _*CAME*_L would like skying....


Wow! Looking for trouble with Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ) ?  

Only joking, ok?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey may come, though she hasn't before, but she will stay in the bar, perhaps, or build a snowman.
> Tidgy is an expert skier and particularly keen on slalom.
> I put camels down the ski jump. I presume they're not keen, as they tend not to come back for another turn.


Am I to understand that a Cxxxx would be MOST WELCOME?  If so let me know. I'll send one immediately. Millions here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I presume they're not keen, as they tend not to come back for another turn.



And so you can get rid of them. Good idea for you, - not for the camels.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> And so you can get rid of them. Good idea for you, - not for the camels.



Why? They are so...........*SWEET*. Aren't they Adam, @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am I to understand that a Cxxxx would be MOST WELCOME?  If so let me know. I'll send one immediately. Millions here.


Yup, please send as many as possible to Mishliffen, Middle Atlas, Morocco.


----------



## Bee62

By , by my friends. Have to drive to the supermarket and buy some foods. See you again in the evening. I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> And so you can get rid of them. Good idea for you, - not for the camels.


Serves them right for being camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why? They are so...........*SWEET*. Aren't they Adam, @Tidgy's Dad ?


NO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> By , by my friends. Have to drive to the supermarket and buy some foods. See you again in the evening. I hope.


I hope so too. 
Make sure you buy lots of cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, please send as many as possible to Mishliffen, Middle Atlas, Morocco.


OK. So you've changed your mind, have you? 

A Cxxxx will be on his way. The poor creature will be freezing before he get anywhere near you. You really are lucky, right @Bee62 .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO.


LOL!!! That seems to be a really BIG "NO."


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> By , by my friends. Have to drive to the supermarket and buy some foods. See you again in the evening. I hope.


Enjoy it. Talk to you later (about the Cxxxxx issue).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> OK. So you've changed your mind, have you?
> 
> A Cxxxx will be on his way. The poor creature will be freezing before he get anywhere near you. You really are lucky, right @Bee62 .


I'm 50 miles from Mishliffen and it's very cold there. 
The camels will love it


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm 50 miles from Mishliffen and it's very cold there.
> The camels will love it


And so will you enjoy their company; believe me Adam.

Tidgy might even fall in love with one of them, and decide to break up with Oli.


----------



## JoesMum

I still haven't done the ironing, that's next. 

But I have cleared out the back corner of the garage and taken a load of stuff to the newly reopened tip. It's a much overdue job that had to be put off after a bad fire which closed the tip before Christmas. Things were stacking up somewhat. 

Right. No more excuses. I must do the ironing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I still haven't done the ironing, that's next.
> 
> But I have cleared out the back corner of the garage and taken a load of stuff to the newly reopened tip. It's a much overdue job that had to be put off after a bad fire which closed the tip before Christmas. Things were stacking up somewhat.
> 
> Right. No more excuses. I must do the ironing!


And no more dilly-dallying for me, either.
Out to buy a potato.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And no more dilly-dallying for me, either.
> Out to buy a potato.


Your photos are LOVELY, Adam!!!  It makes me want to join you and John for your next trip!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Your photos are LOVELY, Adam!!!  It makes me want to join you and John for your next trip!!!


I would be delighted if you could, Bea. 
That would be so great, Know we'd get on like a camel on fire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back from shopping with : 
3 Potatoes 
1 Tomato
1 Onion.
2 Pints of milk
1 bottle of washing up liquid
6 eggs (very heavy) 
I tin of tomato concentrate
And cigarettes. 
Tired now.
Little rest and then the ironing.


----------



## Killerrookie

@Bee62
You're welcome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> @Bee62
> You're welcome


Good morning, Austin.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at CDR. Please welcome our new member, Mr. Icicle who'd love to meet you all, especially Adam @Tidgy's Dad .





​He's even asking you guys to smile . What a nice smile he has. He apologizes for the mistake: it's Tuesday, not Wednesday yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR. Please welcome our new member, Mr. Icicle who'd love to meet you all, especially Adam @Tidgy's Dad .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​He's even asking you guys to smile . What a nice smile he has. He apologizes for the mistake: it's Tuesday, not Wednesday yet.


As Mr Icicle is currently in Ifrane and heading to Mishliffen and the ski jump, I doubt he'll be with us for long. 
Bye bye, Mr Icicle.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As Mr Icicle is currently in Ifrane and heading to Mishliffen and the ski jump, I doubt he'll be with us for long.
> Bye bye, Mr Icicle.


Oh come on Adam. Please be a bit more hospitable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on Adam. Please be a bit more hospitable.


Yes, you're right.
It's possible he'll end up in the hospital .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey wrote on my shopping list :
"washing up Fairy"
This would indeed be very useful, but I've asked and no-one seems to stock them In Fes.
I've tried Amazon, no luck, so does anyone know where I can purchase one ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Austin.


Heyo Adam! 
I'm having a pretty stressful day today... 
Apparently my antibiotics for my ear infection hasn't been working so I must head back to the doc today.. great haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam!
> I'm having a pretty stressful day today...
> Apparently my antibiotics for my ear infection hasn't been working so I must head back to the doc today.. great haha


Pardon ?
Oh, dear, Austin, hopefully they can use a different antibiotic that will work this time. 
Good luck with that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, you're right.
> It's possible he'll end up in the hospital .


Oh goodness! You really are making me laugh like mad today Adam! That is English language. 

Well if you know that he may end up in hospital, be more hospitable please so that he'll remain at CDR to give _you _company. Now don't say: "Establishment, organization, or even govt dept."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh goodness! You really are making me laugh like mad today Adam! That is English language.
> 
> Well if you know that he may end up in hospital, be more hospitable please so that he'll remain at CDR to give _you _company. Now don't say: "Establishment, organization, or even govt dept."


Humpany ?
He's just trying on his skis.
Not long to go now.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Heyo Adam!
> I'm having a pretty stressful day today...
> Apparently my antibiotics for my ear infection hasn't been working so I must head back to the doc today.. great haha


Sorry to know about your ear infection. Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Humpany ?
> He's just trying on his skis.
> Not long to go now.


Adam; you're driving me nuts today.  Love the way you play around with words. 

Help him - he's our guest. Give him a hand, NOT a foot.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad would you like to see a pic of Icicle's brother?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam; you're driving me nuts today.  Love the way you play around with words.
> 
> Help him - he's our guest. Give him a hand, NOT a foot.


A hoof. 
Or four. 
He's on the slippery slope.


----------



## johnandjade

home time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad would you like to see a pic of Icicle's brother?


Only if he's hanging from a hook in the butcher's shop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home time


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A hoof.
> Or four.
> He's on the slippery slope.


Oh, take care of him Adam. Mark my words: Tidgy my fall in love with him and break up with Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only if he's hanging from a hook in the butcher's shop.


Asking for the impossible?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, take care of him Adam. Mark my words: Tidgy my fall in love with him and break up with Oli.


Doubt it. 
Tidgy won't be going near the snow. 
And Mr Icicle is on his way down the slope as we speak, probably never to be seen again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Asking for the impossible?


That's the only time you see them in Fes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doubt it.
> Tidgy won't be going near the snow.
> And Mr Icicle is on his way down the slope as we speak, probably never to be seen again.


Here's his brother, sunbathing. Wait till he finds out that you've mistreated Icicle.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the only time you see them in Fes.


Really?


----------



## johnandjade

got some new juice for my e cig yesterday, actually prefer it to a roll up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Really?


Yup, seriously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got some new juice for my e cig yesterday, actually prefer it to a roll up!


I really ought to try this, myself.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, seriously.


Have you tried it? Obviously not. 

UGH!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Have you tried it? Obviously not.
> 
> UGH!


I eat camel quite often. 
Delicious.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I eat camel quite often.
> Delicious.


Adam, are you serious? 

Once you say they're dirty..... and the rest, now you say "delicious."


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone, I'm off to gym in 10 minutes. Not sure if it will be a good or a bad day. I have quite a lot of energy and am feeling unusually flexible but I also feel sick. Hopefully it will be a good session. 

Today, in pe we were made to use a map to find hidden paper with pictures on. One of them was in the brambles and of course, we all know what happened...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, are you serious?
> 
> Once you say they're dirty..... and the rest, now you say "delicious."


Yes, i am very serious.
The meat is lovely.
The only good camel is a cooked camel.




This is not my photo but it is a butcher's shop I frequent in Fes medina


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really ought to try this, myself.




you really should. i have strawberry and water melon flavour and it's awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, I'm off to gym in 10 minutes. Not sure if it will be a good or a bad day. I have quite a lot of energy and am feeling unusually flexible but I also feel sick. Hopefully it will be a good session.
> 
> Today, in pe we were made to use a map to find hidden paper with pictures on. One of them was in the brambles and of course, we all know what happened...
> View attachment 198681


Ow! Ow! Ow! 
Typical
Hope you have fun.
Sorry you feel ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you really should. i have strawberry and water melon flavour and it's awesome


Do they do cheese flavour ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i am very serious.
> The meat is lovely.
> The only good camel is a cooked camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my photo but it is a butcher's shop I frequent in Fes medina




if memory serves, you told me they display heads to show what's in stock?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do they do cheese flavour ?




just smoked cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if memory serves, you told me they display heads to show what's in stock?


Only for camels. 
Shows they have camel meat in stock today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just smoked cheese


Good enough.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only for camels.
> Shows they have camel meat in stock today.




was it the saudis who buy australian camels?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was it the saudis who buy australian camels?


Yup, Saudi Arabia buy camels and sand from Australia.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, Saudi Arabia buy camels and sand from Australia.




i do listen


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i am very serious.
> The meat is lovely.
> The only good camel is a cooked camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my photo but it is a butcher's shop I frequent in Fes medina


That really did _*SHOCK *_me.  Know why? Here in Jordan, _*NEVER *_did I see something of the sort at a butcher's shop. Never heard that someone tried it. They the Cxxxxxx are only a means of transportation here. Thanks so much for posting Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i do listen


I know.
You're retention of the rubbish i say is phenomenal.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> You're retention of the rubbish i say is phenomenal.




it's not rubbish, it's wisdom


----------



## johnandjade

going for an early night, back into early mornings again, 0530. im more productive in the morning


----------



## Gillian M

​@Tidgy's Dad here's a camel's butcher's shop in Qatar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's not rubbish, it's wisdom


Trivia. 
I'm full of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going for an early night, back into early mornings again, 0530. im more productive in the morning


Night night , John, take care and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> ​@Tidgy's Dad here's a camel's butcher's shop in Qatar.


Yuuuuummmmyyyy.
But I'm not too fond of Qatar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Vote for the Tortoise! 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/vote-for-the-tortoise.150762/#post-1445377
Only a few hours left, folks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuummmmyyyy.
> But I'm not too fond of Qatar.


What on earth does it taste like? Adam, I'm getting curious and.....hungry, although I've already had CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE for supper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What on earth does it taste like? Adam, I'm getting curious and.....hungry, although I've already had CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE for supper.


Points for the cheese supper. 
Super. 
Camel's quite rich and slightly gamey, more like venison, but a bit like beef as well, difficult to describe.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for the cheese supper.
> Super.
> Camel's quite rich and slightly gamey, more like venison, but a bit like beef as well, difficult to describe.


Expected to hear that it's hard to explain its taste. Know why: they do not eat it in this part of the Arab World. Am going to ask if it's available here in Jordan and if so, I'm going to try it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Expected to hear that it's hard to explain its taste. Know why: they do not eat it in this part of the Arab World. Am going to ask if it's available here in Jordan and if so, I'm going to try it.


I'm sure you can find it somewhere, but it may be a bit pricey. 
Slightly more than beef, here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure you can find it somewhere, but it may be a bit pricey.
> Slightly more than beef, here.


Yep, I guess it's available but I've never seen it at supermarkets, butcher shops, you name it.


----------



## Momof4

Ewww, ewww !! I'd rather seen John in his knickers!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Ewww, ewww !! I'd rather seen John in his knickers!!


Trouble is, it's sometimes without 'em.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Ewww, ewww !! I'd rather seen John in his knickers!!


Hi Kathy, have you met our two guest yet?

@Tidgy's Dad invited two guys over.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> going for an early night, back into early mornings again, 0530. im more productive in the morning


Good night John.


----------



## Gillian M

Q: What is a camel's favourite nursery rhyme?
A: Humpty Dumpty


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone


Good afternoon, Noel


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hello everyone



Good afternoon!! How are you feeling?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Noel


Good afternoon Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!! How are you feeling?


Hi!!
I'm not feeling too bad 
I have another doctor's appointment Thursday. I have feeling I will referred out to a pulmonary doctor because of what was found on the CT scan. 
Just keep swimming


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi!!
> I'm not feeling too bad
> I have another doctor's appointment Thursday. I have feeling I will referred out to a pulmonary doctor because of what was found on the CT scan.
> Just keep swimming


Golly! 
Good luck with that. 
We're all with you here.
I can only swim in a downwards direction.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Good luck with that.
> We're all with you here.
> I can only swim in a downwards direction.


Thanks!
On a good day I can swim in a figure 8


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> On a good day I can swim in a figure 8


My swimming stroke is more commonly known as drowning, I believe.


----------



## AZtortMom

So you have this stuck in your head
You're welcome


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My swimming stroke is more commonly known as drowning, I believe.


Goodness 
*face palm*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> So you have this stuck in your head
> You're welcome


Thank you very much.


----------



## AZtortMom

Anything for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Anything for you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello roommates.
I just had to bring the tortoises inside again.
This should be the last night.
I was in the spare room getting a scoop of Mazuri from the tote and I came upon a stash of food: bags of rice. Gallon sized cans of boiled peanuts and containers of Vienna Sausages. Lots of them.
I called Kelly at work and she said after some hesitation that it was for "The war".
So, the GOOD news is that during the American or worldwide apocalypse, I'll have plenty of rice and peanuts.
Just in case any of y'all need some.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I just had to bring the tortoises inside again.
> This should be the last night.
> I was in the spare room getting a scoop of Mazuri from the tote and I came upon a stash of food: bags of rice. Gallon sized cans of boiled peanuts and containers of Vienna Sausages. Lots of them.
> I called Kelly at work and she said after some hesitation that it was for "The war".
> So, the GOOD news is that during the American or worldwide apocalypse, I'll have plenty of rice and peanuts.
> Just in case any of y'all need some.


I don't know why I had assumed that I would lose my mind first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I just had to bring the tortoises inside again.
> This should be the last night.
> I was in the spare room getting a scoop of Mazuri from the tote and I came upon a stash of food: bags of rice. Gallon sized cans of boiled peanuts and containers of Vienna Sausages. Lots of them.
> I called Kelly at work and she said after some hesitation that it was for "The war".
> So, the GOOD news is that during the American or worldwide apocalypse, I'll have plenty of rice and peanuts.
> Just in case any of y'all need some.


I(ll be there as soon as the button gets pressed.
It's good to be prepared.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know why I had assumed that I would lose my mind first.


I am planning a nuclear shelter for Tidgy. 
Just in case. .


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I just had to bring the tortoises inside again.
> This should be the last night.
> I was in the spare room getting a scoop of Mazuri from the tote and I came upon a stash of food: bags of rice. Gallon sized cans of boiled peanuts and containers of Vienna Sausages. Lots of them.
> I called Kelly at work and she said after some hesitation that it was for "The war".
> So, the GOOD news is that during the American or worldwide apocalypse, I'll have plenty of rice and peanuts.
> Just in case any of y'all need some.



How you gonna cook the rice?

I think I need to go thru my fire evacuation box. I'm sure there's old food in it! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates.
It's a bit warmer tonight, so out of Tidgy's baked bean substrate and she can have her MVB back. 
I'm back to my bed. 
Sleep well and see you in the morning.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all you wonderful people 

i'm back out on a driving lesson tonight


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all you wonderful people
> 
> i'm back out on a driving lesson tonight


Morning John


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.

My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt. 

Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass. 

Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her. 

My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning. 

I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand. 

Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John




morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"




sorry to hear all this  thoughts are with you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> How you gonna cook the rice?
> 
> I think I need to go thru my fire evacuation box. I'm sure there's old food in it! Thanks for reminding me.


I like mine crunchy.
I suppose in a pot full of everglades water over a pile of flaming rubble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning John, Linda, Noel and any one else lurking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry about your family and it's sad things going on, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"





johnandjade said:


> sorry to hear all this  thoughts are with you





ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry about your family and it's sad things going on, Linda.



Somehow, this seems appropriate





Professor Brian Cox, a science hero of mine, on keyboards of course


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John, Linda, Noel and any one else lurking.




good morning ed


----------



## johnandjade

manager brought us in rolls and sausage


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all you wonderful people
> 
> i'm back out on a driving lesson tonight


Good afternoon, John.
Good luck with that.
I've got a lesson in 25 minutes time.
But not a driving lesson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel . 
High Hummingbird!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"



Goodness! 
It's certainly pouring over there. 
I'm so sorry to hear all of this, what a nightmare. 
You're strong, know you'll cope and help out where you can. 
Hope things improve for all concerned.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Good luck with that.
> I've got a lesson in 25 minutes time.
> But not a driving lesson.





afternoon guv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John, Linda, Noel and any one else lurking.


Good morning, Ed. 
Started work on my bunker this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon guv


Hello. 
Student should be here in 5, so i'll be back in a couple of hours. 
Tidgy gone three and a half days without eating now, very restless, I have no idea what's wrong.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Started work on my bunker this morning.


Are you all set for rice?


----------



## Gillian M

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, I'm off to gym in 10 minutes. Not sure if it will be a good or a bad day. I have quite a lot of energy and am feeling unusually flexible but I also feel sick. Hopefully it will be a good session.
> 
> Today, in pe we were made to use a map to find hidden paper with pictures on. One of them was in the brambles and of course, we all know what happened...
> View attachment 198681


Hi, and and hope you are now better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you all set for rice?


Tis very cheap here, so i've pre-ordered 8 and a half tons of the stuff. 
Should last us a week or two when it comes to it. 
And we can use it as insulation, too.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi!!
> I'm not feeling too bad
> I have another doctor's appointment Thursday. I have feeling I will referred out to a pulmonary doctor because of what was found on the CT scan.
> Just keep swimming


Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson done, Pygmalion, today. 
Another lesson in 3 and a half hours. 
Until then, I'm going to kick Tidgy around the apartment until she eats something.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning John, Linda, Noel and any one else lurking.


Hello Ed hope you are well back there.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"


Good afternoon Lina. 

Terribly sorry to hear such news.  Life is somewhat strange; at times bad events take place one after the other, GOD only knows why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a very happy birthday to Tina.! 
@leigti 
Hope you have a smashing day. 
Please save me some cake.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed hope you are well back there.


Thanks, Gillian.
I'm well.
Are you back to your old, cheerful self?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, watch it, buster! Gillian's not THAT old!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, watch it, buster! Gillian's not THAT old!!!!


I imagine she isn't compared to myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, watch it, buster! Gillian's not THAT old!!!!


I was just about to post the same thing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Once again, two great minds thinking alike!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Once again, two great minds thinking alike!


Wibble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The mysterious Gillian keeps her details a secret. But I did once see a photo of most of her hand and it looked like the hand of a YOUNG woman.


----------



## Killerrookie

Chip chip Cheerios


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a very happy birthday to Tina.!
> @leigti
> Hope you have a smashing day.
> Please save me some cake.


Happy Birthday @leigti Have a great day!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> I'm well.
> Are you back to your old, cheerful self?


Glad to know you're well, Ed. 
_*VERY*_ cheerful, though freezing to death here, and worried about Oli wit this *COLD* weather.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, watch it, buster! Gillian's not THAT old!!!!


Hi Yvonne. Someone called @ZEROPILOT seems to be looking for trouble with a *"military woman!"* He doesn't seem to realize what that means.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The mysterious Gillian keeps her details a secret. But I did once see a photo of most of her hand and it looked like the hand of a YOUNG woman.


Her servant, possibly ?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> The mysterious Gillian keeps her details a secret. But I did once see a photo of most of her hand and it looked like the hand of a YOUNG woman.


I am a mysterious person, I admit it, Ed. And I enjoy it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Chip chip Cheerios


Hello, Austin.
Fries, fries Frosties.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Austin.
> Fries, fries Frosties.


I really do love fries... especially when they just came out the fryer.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Her servant, possibly ?


Maybe, maybe not. See how mysterious I am? 

Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I really do love fries... especially when they just came out the fryer.


Yuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyy.
Me too. 
But we call them chips.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagine she isn't compared to myself.


Why not Ed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Maybe, maybe not. See how mysterious I am?
> 
> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Good evening; mysterious Gillian. 
Good evening, worrisome Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening; mysterious Gillian.
> Good evening, worrisome Oli.


How about : "Good evening, Icicle?" Have you already forgotten him?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I just had to bring the tortoises inside again.
> This should be the last night.
> I was in the spare room getting a scoop of Mazuri from the tote and I came upon a stash of food: bags of rice. Gallon sized cans of boiled peanuts and containers of Vienna Sausages. Lots of them.
> I called Kelly at work and she said after some hesitation that it was for "The war".
> So, the GOOD news is that during the American or worldwide apocalypse, I'll have plenty of rice and peanuts.
> Just in case any of y'all need some.



 Oh, MY!!!!! 

I must confess that at different times I have considered stockpiling food. I was REALLY scared at that time, and wanted to protect myself and hubby as best as I could. I never did buy anything, though. But I sure thought about it. 
Fear does not feel good. 
Although I was surprised at your post and at her choices, my next thought was remembering when i considered stockpiling food and how bad it felt to be so uncertain of the future. 
At least she loves you  and wants to take care of the two of you, even if her methods are not what you might use.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyy.
> Me too.
> But we call them chips.


I know! I call them chips as well... so good.. I think I'll head to a joint and get some.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How about : "Good evening, Icicle?" Have you already forgotten him?


Who ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am planning a nuclear shelter for Tidgy.
> Just in case. .


When I was a small child (about age 7 or 8) there was a lot of fear about nuclear war with Russia. One of our neighbors down the street actually built a concrete bunker stocked with food for him and his family in the event of war. I alway wanted to go inside and see the bunker, but my parents forbade it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I know! I call them chips as well... so good.. I think I'll head to a joint and get some.


I'll get wifey to me me some this evening!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who ?


Our dear friend, Icicle. He joined CDR yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"


I am SO very sorry to hear of your "family's" ongoing crisis. Sounds like a really horrible time all around. 
It is so good of you to go help- I know they'll be relieved. Hugs to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When I was a small child (about age 7 or 8) there was a lot of fear about nuclear war with Russia. One of our neighbors down the street actually built a concrete bunker stocked with food for him and his family in the event of war. I alway wanted to go inside and see the bunker, but my parents forbade it.


A guy I knew when I was at university had a shelter in his garden. 
I went inside a couple of times. 
It was incredible, most marvelous, but thankfully unnecessary (so far).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Our dear friend, Icicle. He joined CDR yesterday or the day before.


Nope, can't seem to recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When I was a small child (about age 7 or 8) there was a lot of fear about nuclear war with Russia. One of our neighbors down the street actually built a concrete bunker stocked with food for him and his family in the event of war. I alway wanted to go inside and see the bunker, but my parents forbade it.


Oh, and good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Tina, @leigti 





​Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, can't seem to recall.


Are you serious?  What a friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lina.
> 
> Terribly sorry to hear such news.  Life is somewhat strange; at times bad events take place one after the other, GOD only knows why.


Ooooopppppppppppsssss.!
This should be Linda. 
I'm having problems with d, k and 0 on my keyboard at the moment.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll get wifey to me me some this evening!


Wifey rocks!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Might not be around much today, Roomies- will be going into New Orleans with hubby for the afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooopppppppppppsssss.!
> This should be Linda.
> I'm having problems with d, k and 0 on my keyboard at the moment.


True! I noticed it a bit too late and couldn't edit it. Sorry Linda @JoesMum .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Are you serious?  What a friend!


Oh, I remember now.
The frozen camel. 
I'll send someone to collect him. 
Hate it to go to waste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Wifey rocks!!!


She surely does.
And she rolls pretty well, too.


----------



## Moozillion

And for any of our Roomies who are Retirees, my sister sent me this!!!!! 

I just discovered my age group! I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 50-60 years later.
I don't have to go to school or work
I get an allowance every month.
I have my own pad.
I don't have a curfew.
I have a driver's license and my own car.
I have ID that gets me into bars and the wine store. I like the wine store best.
The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant, they aren’t scared of anything, they have been blessed to live this long, why be scared?
And I don't have acne.
Life is good! Also, you will feel much more intelligent after reading this, if you are a Seenager.
Brains of older people are slow because they know so much.
People do not decline mentally with age; it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains.
Scientists believe this also makes you hard of hearing as it puts pressure on your inner ear.
Also, older people often go to another room to get something and when they get there, they stand there wondering what they came for.
It is NOT a memory problem; it is nature's way of making older people do more exercise.
SO THERE!!
I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
So, please forward this to your friends; they may be my friends, too.
"The best and most beautiful things in this world cannot be seen or even heard, but must be felt with the heart" Helen Keller


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Might not be around much today, Roomies- will be going into New Orleans with hubby for the afternoon.


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
(you having some fun, not you not being around much, booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! to that bit) 
Have a great time, love to hubby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True! I noticed it a bit too late and couldn't edit it. Sorry Linda @JoesMum .


And I'm sorry, too Gillian! 
I thought it was my post! 
I thought it was my error! 
Didn't mean to point out your slip. 
Sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I remember now.
> The frozen camel.
> I'll send someone to collect him.
> Hate it to go to waste.


The poor guy is freezing to death. Quick!


----------



## johnandjade

hoofing it home, tea the its time for carmagedon


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm sorry, too Gillian!
> I thought it was my post!
> I thought it was my error!
> Didn't mean to point out your slip.
> Sorry.


Hmmmmmmm. You too looking for trouble like Ed, @ZEROPILOT ?  If so Oli my tort, Oli KAHN and myself are ready to ATTACK.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I remember now.
> The frozen camel.
> I'll send someone to collect him.
> Hate it to go to waste.









Adam please be quick. Look at that; the poor thing is dying.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She surely does.
> And she rolls pretty well, too.


Nice to hear that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And for any of our Roomies who are Retirees, my sister sent me this!!!!!
> 
> I just discovered my age group! I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
> I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 50-60 years later.
> I don't have to go to school or work
> I get an allowance every month.
> I have my own pad.
> I don't have a curfew.
> I have a driver's license and my own car.
> I have ID that gets me into bars and the wine store. I like the wine store best.
> The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant, they aren’t scared of anything, they have been blessed to live this long, why be scared?
> And I don't have acne.
> Life is good! Also, you will feel much more intelligent after reading this, if you are a Seenager.
> Brains of older people are slow because they know so much.
> People do not decline mentally with age; it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains.
> Scientists believe this also makes you hard of hearing as it puts pressure on your inner ear.
> Also, older people often go to another room to get something and when they get there, they stand there wondering what they came for.
> It is NOT a memory problem; it is nature's way of making older people do more exercise.
> SO THERE!!
> I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
> So, please forward this to your friends; they may be my friends, too.
> "The best and most beautiful things in this world cannot be seen or even heard, but must be felt with the heart" Helen Keller


I just discovered my age group! I am a Seenfant (Senior infant) 
I have most of what I wanted as an infant, only 45-50 years later.
I don't have to go to school or work (much) . 
I own my own pad. (with wifey)
I don't have a curfew (except when imposed by wifey) 
I have a passport and my own tortoise. 
I have ID that gets me into bars and the alcohol cave. I like wifey going and bringing me stuff back best.
The people I hang around with are generally much younger than me are fearful for the future. 
I don't have much hair. Even under my armpits. 
Life is good! Also, you will feel much more confused after reading this , if you are a Seenfant.
Brains of older people are slower because of repeated nosebiffings. 
People do not decline mentally with age; it's just confusing sorting through the trivia and finding what you need without forgetting what it was you wanted, what was I saying ?
Scientists also believe this makes you short sighted due to the pressure of all that expanded brain on the back of your eyeballs.
Also, older people .......erm, , erm, what's excercise ?
SO THERE!!
I have more friends than I can cope with, I always remember their names, but don't spea to most of them as much as I should. 
So, please don't forward this to anyone, i couldn't cope with many more people to send Christmas cards to. 
"The best and most beautiful things in the world are mainly varieties of cheese and tortoises. And wifey. And my brain." Adam Gate


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hoofing it home, tea the its time for carmagedon


Hiya, John. 
What's for teamageddon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam please be quick. Look at that; the poor thing is dying.


Don't worry, the butcher will be with him soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just discovered my age group! I am a Seenfant (Senior infant)
> I have most of what I wanted as an infant, only 45-50 years later.
> I don't have to go to school or work (much) .
> I own my own pad. (with wifey)
> I don't have a curfew (except when imposed by wifey)
> I have a passport and my own tortoise.
> I have ID that gets me into bars and the alcohol cave. I like wifey going and bringing me stuff back best.
> The people I hang around with are generally much younger than me are fearful for the future.
> I don't have much hair. Even under my armpits.
> Life is good! Also, you will feel much more confused after reading this , if you are a Seenfant.
> Brains of older people are slower because of repeated nosebiffings.
> People do not decline mentally with age; it's just confusing sorting through the trivia and finding what you need without forgetting what it was you wanted, what was I saying ?
> Scientists also believe this makes you short sighted due to the pressure of all that expanded brain on the back of your eyeballs.
> Also, older people .......erm, , erm, what's excercise ?
> SO THERE!!
> I have more friends than I can cope with, I always remember their names, but don't spea to most of them as much as I should.
> So, please don't forward this to anyone, i couldn't cope with many more people to send Christmas cards to.
> "The best and most beautiful things in the world are mainly varieties of cheese and tortoises. And wifey. And my brain." Adam Gate


Enjoyed reading that Adam, thanks!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, the butcher will be with him soon.


I am worrying, don't want him killed, so as to say. He's now my friend and Oli's.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm getting chips in the afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just discovered my age group! I am a Seenfant (Senior infant)
> I have most of what I wanted as an infant, only 45-50 years later.
> I don't have to go to school or work (much) .
> I own my own pad. (with wifey)
> I don't have a curfew (except when imposed by wifey)
> I have a passport and my own tortoise.
> I have ID that gets me into bars and the alcohol cave. I like wifey going and bringing me stuff back best.
> The people I hang around with are generally much younger than me are fearful for the future.
> I don't have much hair. Even under my armpits.
> Life is good! Also, you will feel much more confused after reading this , if you are a Seenfant.
> Brains of older people are slower because of repeated nosebiffings.
> People do not decline mentally with age; it's just confusing sorting through the trivia and finding what you need without forgetting what it was you wanted, what was I saying ?
> Scientists also believe this makes you short sighted due to the pressure of all that expanded brain on the back of your eyeballs.
> Also, older people .......erm, , erm, what's excercise ?
> SO THERE!!
> I have more friends than I can cope with, I always remember their names, but don't spea to most of them as much as I should.
> So, please don't forward this to anyone, i couldn't cope with many more people to send Christmas cards to.
> "The best and most beautiful things in the world are mainly varieties of cheese and tortoises. And wifey. And my brain." Adam Gate


Oh, and i missed out the line saying : 
I get wifey's allowance every month.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> I'm getting chips in the afternoon.


Are they what McDonald's call fries, what we call crisps or woody stuff you use as substrate (when you're short on baked beans)?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I am worrying, don't want him killed, so as to say. He's now my friend and Oli's.


In that case, i'll send one of the local tortoises to go and save him. 
But it may, just possibly arrive too late. 
But I did try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Are they what McDonald's call fries, what we call crisps or woody stuff you use as substrate (when you're short on baked beans)?


I'm well stocked up on baked beans. 
In case we run out of rice.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Are they what McDonald's call fries, what we call crisps or woody stuff you use as substrate (when you're short on baked beans)?


I typically use the chips to add some saltiness to my tortoises diets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I typically use the chips to add some saltiness to my tortoises diets.


Good idea. 
And don't forget the vinegar.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea.
> And don't forget the vinegar.


I agree!! Hopefully Tom agrees on this new substrate that keeps in humidity and is a nice snack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I agree!! Hopefully Tom agrees on this new substrate that keeps in humidity and is a nice snack.


I am certain he will completely approve. 
Probably does this already.


----------



## Killerrookie

Let's see!! @Tom
Maybe he'll add it to the Caresheet for Sulcatas and Leopards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Let's see!! @Tom
> Maybe he'll add it to the Caresheet for Sulcatas and Leopards


I'm surprised it's not there already, quite frankly.


----------



## Killerrookie

I can't stop laughing. 
How are you Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I can't stop laughing.
> How are you Adam?


Just relaxing and preparing for my next student due in half an hour. 
I'm good.
You ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just relaxing and preparing for my next student due in half an hour.
> I'm good.
> You ?


I'm doing well! Just my ear is hurting really bad and I had to buy medicine from the pharmacy that cost $330.. Its a little ear dropper.. tooooo much money I swear.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In that case, i'll send one of the local tortoises to go and save him.
> But it may, just possibly arrive too late.
> But I did try.


Who? Oli? Tidgy? Lola?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"



I'm so sorry your family is having such a rough patch 
That is just too much to deal with at once! I hope you can lend a hand soon. Hugs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm doing well! Just my ear is hurting really bad and I had to buy medicine from the pharmacy that cost $330.. Its a little ear dropper.. tooooo much money I swear.


Blimey, that's bonkers! 
I could buy a new ear for that, here! 
Hope it works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Who? Oli? Tidgy? Lola?


Too cold for them, wouldn't risk it. 
i'll send a young tortoise from nearer the area, place called Azrou where there is a tortoise community. 
But we may have to wait until they come out of hibernation.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, that's bonkers!
> I could buy a new ear for that, here!
> Hope it works.


I know it's so ridiculous!! It better work or I better get my money back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I know it's so ridiculous!! It better work or I better get my money back.


I guess if it works, it was worth it. 
I've been deaf in my right ear for many years and never got it looked at! 
Sort of quite like it.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess if it works, it was worth it.
> I've been deaf in my right ear for many years and never got it looked at!
> Sort of quite like it.


Well I'm pretty young and don't want to go deaf at this age


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Well I'm pretty young and don't want to go deaf at this age


Indeed not. 
One ear is pretty useful though, I can pretend I didn't hear when i want to, sit people on my right side and i can't hear them, sleep on my left side and I can't be woken up by noises...........
Pretty useful.


----------



## johnandjade

well that was better than expected, i was kind of let loose, just given basic directions and done most junctions, roundabouts, dual carriageway and built up areas... all in 45mins and it's only £21 ! 

told him i may have a job offer coming up in april and need license... he didn't laugh and thinks it's possible 

apparently my last instructor is known for pushing back test dates! grr


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well that was better than expected, i was kind of let loose, just given basic directions and done most junctions, roundabouts, dual carriageway and built up areas... all in 45mins and it's only £21 !
> 
> told him i may have a job offer coming up in april and need license... he didn't laugh and thinks it's possible
> 
> apparently my last instructor is known for pushing back test dates! grr


Glad it went well. 
Onwards and upwards. 
And round and round the roundabouts.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too cold for them, wouldn't risk it.
> i'll send a young tortoise from nearer the area, place called Azrou where there is a tortoise community.
> But we may have to wait until they come out of hibernation.


No Adam. By the time they come out of hibernation and get to poor Icicle, they'll find him *DEAD*. 

Don't be mean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No Adam. By the time they come out of hibernation and get to poor Icicle, they'll find him *DEAD*.
> 
> Don't be mean.


Well, what else can I do ?
I'm trying. 
I could send a donkey ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, what else can I do ?
> I'm trying.
> I could send a donkey ?


LOL!! A tort, a donkey what next? 

That made me laugh out like mad! Thanks Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Well I'm pretty young and don't want to go deaf at this age


Hi, hope you're better today.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey, that's bonkers!
> I could buy a new ear for that, here!
> Hope it works.


Where from?


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, hope you're better today.


Oh after I put 3 drops of that $330 magic liquid in my ear then I'll be fine and dandy. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> LOL!! A tort, a donkey what next?
> 
> That made me laugh out like mad! Thanks Adam.


I've never tried camel ice cubes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Where from?


Ear and there.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Oh after I put 3 drops of that $330 magic liquid in my ear then I'll be fine and dandy.
> Thank you!!!


Glad to hear you're better, but sad to hear about the CRAZY price of the liquid.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've never tried camel ice cubes.


Well, there's always a first time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ear and there.


Nice one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, there's always a first time.


Indeed.
Thanks, Icicle!


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're better, but sad to hear about the CRAZY price of the liquid.


Oh get ready to see how big the container is!!! That's the funny part... haha


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Thanks, Icicle!


"Most welcome Adam" says Icicle to you. And.....

xxxx from him to you but not to Wifey or Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Oh get ready to see how big the container is!!! That's the funny part... haha


Am ready.

Ready steady go!


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Am ready.
> 
> Ready steady go!


I'll show you when I get home from getting some stuff and chips.


----------



## johnandjade

don't let them fool you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 198753
> 
> 
> don't let them fool you!!


Booooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Get them out of the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Killerrookie

I think Tachanka is getting a little to fat..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> I am a mysterious person, I admit it, Ed. And I enjoy it.


I enjoy you, too.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I enjoy you, too.



Thanks Ed. I enjoy you, and *certain* people at CDR......hmmmmm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here are some updated pen photos.
I also updated with scientific name tags.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And yes, it's bbq night.
T bones today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here are some updated pen photos.
> I also updated with scientific name tags.


Looking good, Ed.
Super photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And yes, it's bbq night.
> T bones today


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
May I join you ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sukis first steak bone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sukis first steak bone


I think Suki may possibly be enjoying that.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sukis first steak bone


Nice pic Ed, though it scared me.  Nightmare may begin.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> May I join you ?


NO! Icicle is still waiting for someone to go and fetch him, right @ZEROPILOT .


----------



## Gillian M

Good night everyone at CDR, good night Icicle, and sweet dreams,
NOT nightmares @ZEROPILOT. ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night everyone at CDR, good night Icicle, and sweet dreams,
> NOT nightmares @ZEROPILOT. ​


Nos da, Gillian. 
Sleep well.
Love to Oli.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening.
It`s late. I had to work.
So much happens in here. Read the most but couldn`t answer all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening.
> It`s late. I had to work.
> So much happens in here. Read the most but couldn`t answer all.


Very few of us are silly enough to read every post. 
Good evening,ccl Bee.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone, I'm off to gym in 10 minutes. Not sure if it will be a good or a bad day. I have quite a lot of energy and am feeling unusually flexible but I also feel sick. Hopefully it will be a good session.
> 
> Today, in pe we were made to use a map to find hidden paper with pictures on. One of them was in the brambles and of course, we all know what happened...
> View attachment 198681


Orienteering!
I've been doing that today in outdoor activities with my kids - and we didn't lose any of them!
Hope your scratches heal quickly - make sure you keep them clean!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i am very serious.
> The meat is lovely.
> The only good camel is a cooked camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my photo but it is a butcher's shop I frequent in Fes medina


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam. I don`t think it`s silly to read every post. 
I do so to keep me updatet what was going on. It`s interesting for me, `cause I like you all. I want to be informed what happens to all.
And I know the new rommate..... Icicle !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"


So sorry to hear of all your 'family's trouble. Sometime hearing what other people have to cope with helps us put our own problems in perspective.

We are expecting very heavy rain etc tomorrow too. Hope its not as bad as they think it could be for all of us.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello.
> Student should be here in 5, so i'll be back in a couple of hours.
> Tidgy gone three and a half days without eating now, very restless, I have no idea what's wrong.


I do hope Tidgy is OK, can you buy jars of baby food for her soak? or maybe mash some carrots and make your own?


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Well I'm pretty young and don't want to go deaf at this age


pardon?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 198753
> 
> 
> don't let them fool you!!


That's a fantastic programme - have you seen the robo tort?
It was really funny when it was accosted by a real male tortoise who tried to mate with it!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b088s4fy/spy-in-the-wild-1-love
David Tennant narrating.


----------



## Lyn W

I've managed to catch up with you all but had to quickly skim through some pages but I did 'like' them all.
Anyway I'll leave you in peace now and head off to my comfy bed.
Happy February everyone, take care and see you soon.
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Orienteering!
> I've been doing that today in outdoor activities with my kids - and we didn't lose any of them!
> Hope your scratches heal quickly - make sure you keep them clean!


How hard did you try ?
Good evening,Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. I don`t think it`s silly to read every post.
> I do so to keep me updatet what was going on. It`s interesting for me, `cause I like you all. I want to be informed what happens to all.
> And I know the new rommate..... Icicle !


Hmmmm!!!! 
I doubt Icicle will be with us for long. 
Or only in the burgers over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I do hope Tidgy is OK, can you buy jars of baby food for her soak? or maybe mash some carrots and make your own?


The silly girl won't eat, despite me kicking her around the apartment all afternoon. 
Then i offered her a Stilton sandwich and she tried to take a bite immediately. She then ate a tiny bit of apple (I know) and one piece of her tortoise treats. 
And then refused all her good, healthy food. 
She is just being stubborn and naughty so I will starve her and connect electrodes to her legs until she behaves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> pardon?


Snappish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's a fantastic programme - have you seen the robo tort?
> It was really funny when it was accosted by a real male tortoise who tried to mate with it!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b088s4fy/spy-in-the-wild-1-love
> David Tennant narrating.


This video only works in the UK. 
I will try and find it elsewhere, later on, since it's Tennant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've managed to catch up with you all but had to quickly skim through some pages but I did 'like' them all.
> Anyway I'll leave you in peace now and head off to my comfy bed.
> Happy February everyone, take care and see you soon.
> Nos da!


Think you missed loads, but nothing to worry about. 
Enjoy Comfy Bed. 
Nos da. 
Happy February and hope it's a lot better for you.


----------



## Bee62

Anyone here ?


----------



## Bee62

> Killerrookie said: ↑
> Well I'm pretty young and don't want to go deaf at this age
> 
> 
> Lyn W said:
> pardon?



Austin has an ear infection. If it`s not treated with medicine he maybay can get deaf.
That`s what he meant I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Anyone here ?


I'm here. 
Lyn was only joking, when someone talks about being deaf, we often say, "Pardon ?" 
Just being silly. 
For a change.


----------



## Bee62

> [I'm here. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> That`s fine. It pleases me that you are here in the coldness and darkness all around us. I hear the meerkats sqeeking. Do you have a yellyfish to light up the dark?


----------



## Bee62

> Lyn was only joking, when someone talks about being deaf, we often say, "Pardon ?"
> Just being silly.
> For a change.



I understand. A running joke ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, someone let a couple of meerkats in here, though one of them's a fake meerkat, possibly a spy for us.
The jellyfish are all asleep, I think, not that they actually sleep I expect.
When jokes see me coming they do a lot of running.
Hence the Dark so i can catch them before they see me coming.


----------



## Bee62

Is Tidgy o.k. ? I`ve read that she will not eat. No sprouts ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is Tidgy o.k. ? I`ve read that she will not eat. No sprouts ?


We ate all the sprouts over Christmas. 
Must get wifey to buy some more. 
Tidgy is just being naughty, nothing to worry about.
Though i do.


----------



## Bee62

I have a message to you. From Icicle. He want`s to move in your appartement. I told him that there must be rules and he said he will do his very best to behave like a nice camel:

1. No biting
2. No spiting
3. No flatulences when you are near
4. No poop or pee in the dining room ( the other rooms he don`t mentioned )
5. Not to trampel over Tidgy ( and over your feet except for he didn`t saw them )
6. No snoring ( mostly )
7. No stinking ( If wifey wash his coat and hair )

But he has one great wish....... right from the heart....


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I have a message to you. From Icicle. He want`s to move in your appartement. I told him that there must be rules and he said he will do his very best to behave like a nice camel:
> 
> 1. No biting
> 2. No spiting
> 3. No flatulences when you are near
> 4. No poop or pee in the dining room ( the other rooms he don`t mentioned )
> 5. Not to trampel over Tidgy ( and over your feet except for he didn`t saw them )
> 6. No snoring ( mostly )
> 7. No stinking ( If wifey wash his coat and hair )
> 
> But he has one great wish....... right from the heart....




...and that wish is for a big, wet, juicy kiss on the lips from ADAM!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Icicle survived ?????
How on Earth did that happen ?
I tried my very best to ensure his , erm, rescue. 
Ahem. 
He can't come here, though i may permit him to enter The Cold Dark Room. 
He can try to find corner 10. 
No one has ever come back from there, we don't even know if it exists.


----------



## Bee62

> ...and that wish is for a big, wet, juicy kiss on the lips from ADAM!!!



Mayby this kiss he would like to have too, but his wish is ... ähhm .... another ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ...and that wish is for a big, wet, juicy kiss on the lips from ADAM!!!


Eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

> Icicle survived ?????
> How on Earth did that happen ?
> I tried my very best to ensure his , erm, rescue.
> Ahem.
> He can't come here, though i may permit him to enter The Cold Dark Room.
> He can try to find corner 10.
> No one has ever come back from there, we don't even know if it exists.



And what about his heart-wish ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And what about his heart-wish ????


Go on then. 
What's his heart's wish ?


----------



## Bee62

*He wants to sleep every night in your bed !*
Between you and wifey and Tidgy.
And he said that he likes to hear a fairytale before he falls asleep. 
Can you do this for him ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *He wants to sleep every night in your bed !*
> Between you and wifey and Tidgy.
> And he said that he like to hear a fairytale before he falls asleep.
> Can you do this for him ???


*NO.*


----------



## Bee62

> *NO.*



No ? 
Mayby every second night ? With a very short fairytale ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No ?
> Mayby every second night ? With a very short fairytale ?


*NO.*


----------



## Bee62

Once a week with no fairytale at all ?


----------



## Bee62

A Camel kiss for ADAM !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Once a week with no fairytale at all ?


*NO.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A Camel kiss for ADAM !


Eeeeeeewwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

And another:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And another:


Why are people being so horrid to me today ?


----------



## Bee62

> Bee62 said: ↑
> Once a week with no fairytale at all ?
> *
> *
> Tidgys Dad said:
> *NO.*



You are very cold hearted !
I know that Icicle will be crying and feel very unhappy to hear that. How can I tell him ? Maby he is getting suicidal.....


----------



## Bee62

Look how sad he is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are very cold hearted !
> I know that Icicle will be crying and feel very unhappy to hear that. How can I tell him ? Maby he is getting suicidal.....


With a bit of luck.


----------



## Bee62

> With a bit of luck.


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> pardon?


Hmmmmm?


----------



## Bee62

He went to the SAHARA ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Look how sad he is.





Bee62 said:


> He went to the SAHARA ....


He seems to have an variable number of humps.


----------



## Bee62

So sad to see .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> He seems to have an variable number of humps.



That is a special trick of him !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> That is a special trick of him !


Hmmmmm.
Well, i've got the hump, now.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Austin,

we are speaking about Camels. One of them is Icicle.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> A Camel kiss for ADAM !


 YUCK!!!!


----------



## Bee62

> Hmmmmm.
> Well, i've got the hump, now.



What does it mean ? Going to bed ?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> And another:


 YUCK, again!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> YUCK, again!!!!!



Hello Bea, I got more of this pictures.... If you want....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YUCK!!!!


Quite.
Good evening, Bea.
Did you have a nice day in the city ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What does it mean ? Going to bed ?


It means I'm angry and sad.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Hello Austin,
> 
> we are speaking about Camels. One of them is Icicle.


Heyo!!! I saw you guys were talking about them camels.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> It means I'm angry and sad.



But not about me ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> Hello Bea, I got more of this pictures.... If you want....


They do love using Tongue quiet a bit there. It's nasty and weird for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> But not about me ?


All this camel stuff.
I _really _hate them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> They do love using Tongue quiet a bit there. It's nasty and weird for sure.


They are horrid. 
Hi, Austin.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are horrid.
> Hi, Austin.


Don't judge love!!! It all comes in different ways and some are just not right... 
Anyways Hello, Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> All this camel stuff.
> I _really _hate them.



Sorry, I thought you had humor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought you had humor.


I do, i am playing.. 
It is traditional for people to post things i hate in here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I do, i am playing..
> It is traditional for people to post things i hate in here.



To annoy someone in a funny way is nice meant. It shows, that the other likes you. That`s my opinion.
But now the "Camel-Party" is over and I will go to bed. Have to work in a few hours and must get some sleep.

Nos Da friends of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> To annoy someone in a funny way is nice meant. It shows, that the other likes you. That`s my opinion.
> But now the "Camel-Party" is over and I will go to bed. Have to work in a few hours and must get some sleep.
> 
> Nos Da friends of the CDR.


I agree. 
Night night, Sabine.
Mind the camels don't bite. 
Or that Icicle doesn't give you frostbite. 
Nos da.


----------



## Bee62

Night Adam, and don`t dream of biting and spiting camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Night Adam, and don`t dream of biting and spiting camels.


I probably shall, now.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> Hello Bea, I got more of this pictures.... If you want....


No, thanks.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> Good evening, Bea.
> Did you have a nice day in the city ?


Yes, very nice, thanks!
Happily, there are NO camels in downtown New Orleans or in The French Quarter. I think there are some at the zoo, but we didn't go there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, very nice, thanks!
> Happily, there are NO camels in downtown New Orleans or in The French Quarter. I think there are some at the zoo, but we didn't go there.


Glad you had a nice time. 
I will visit New Orleans one day. 
it's in wifey's top 10 places to visit, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Sleep well.
Nightmares for me, I feel.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> Sleep well.
> Nightmares for me, I feel.


Good night, Adam! 
Wishing you sweet dreams of eohippus instead of nightmares of camels!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That's a fantastic programme - have you seen the robo tort?
> It was really funny when it was accosted by a real male tortoise who tried to mate with it!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b088s4fy/spy-in-the-wild-1-love
> David Tennant narrating.




yip  watched them all last night, brilliant.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
A quick look tells me there was a lot of camel meat in the CDR. What else did I miss?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> A quick look tells me there was a lot of camel meat in the CDR. What else did I miss?




good morning lena 

how have you been?


----------



## johnandjade

found out last night that my brother in law knocked a guy down while my niece was in the car . thankfully everyone is ok the bro in law is a nervous wreck but to be expected.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i am very serious.
> The meat is lovely.
> The only good camel is a cooked camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my photo but it is a butcher's shop I frequent in Fes medina



I'm packing to Fes!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> found out last night that my brother in law knocked a guy down while my niece was in the car . thankfully everyone is ok the bro in law is a nervous wreck but to be expected.


Oh my. That is a stressful experience.  Glad everyone's OK.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena
> 
> how have you been?


Tired. Took mom to her second cataract surgery. All's well now. 
How have you been, John?


----------



## Kristoff

A few more postcards from me, this time from Hierapolis / Pamukkale.



Hierapolis was considered a sacred city in the Antiquity. It has a vast necropolis in the north. Variety of architectural styles of the tombs suggest that the dead were brought here from various other areas for burial.




This has to be one of the most beautiful burial places in the world: A tomb standing on a travertine.




The city gate built during Byzantium. Behind it is 900-meter-long Frontius street, once with shops and basins for washing.




Thermal water from underground made its way throughout the city along natural canals, these two ending in a thermal lake.




The site of Plutonium, an alleged entrance to the underworld. Poisonous fumes and carbon dioxide from the underground to this day kill any bird flying into it.




The magnificent Hierapolis theater towering over the city. Only the first of three levels of the stage have been restored.




Dionysus and Pan - possibly my favourite piece in the museum, housed inside a relatively well-preserved Hierapolis Bath.




This isn't snow. This is calcium carbonate, which gives Pamukkale its Turkish name - "the Cotton Castle". Most of these terraces were overflowing with thermal waters at one time. Today, there are a few natural pools at the top, open to the public.




All in all, this is *the* ancient city I would want to live in. Provided I was not a slave. Or a woman.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A few more postcards from me, this time from Hierapolis / Pamukkale.
> View attachment 198790
> 
> 
> Hierapolis was considered a sacred city in the Antiquity. It has a vast necropolis in the north. Variety of architectural styles of the tombs suggest that the dead were brought here from various other areas for burial.
> 
> View attachment 198791
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the most beautiful burial places in the world: A tomb standing on a travertine.
> 
> View attachment 198792
> 
> 
> The city gate built during Byzantium. Behind it is 900-meter-long Frontius street, once with shops and basins for washing.
> 
> View attachment 198794
> 
> 
> Thermal water from underground made its way throughout the city along natural canals, these two ending in a thermal lake.
> 
> View attachment 198795
> 
> 
> The site of Plutonium, an alleged entrance to the underworld. Poisonous fumes and carbon dioxide from the underground to this day kill any bird flying into it.
> 
> View attachment 198796
> 
> 
> The magnificent Hierapolis theater towering over the city. Only the first of three levels of the stage have been restored.
> 
> View attachment 198797
> 
> 
> Dionysus and Pan - possibly my favourite piece in the museum, housed inside a relatively well-preserved Hierapolis Bath.
> 
> View attachment 198798
> 
> 
> This isn't snow. This is calcium carbonate, which gives Pamukkale its Turkish name - "the Cotton Castle". Most of these terraces were overflowing with thermal waters at one time. Today, there are a few natural pools at the top, open to the public.
> 
> View attachment 198799
> 
> 
> All in all, this is *the* ancient city I would want to live in. Provided I was not a slave. Or a woman.


I just love these. New places added to our 'need to go' list 

Good morning all.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Tired. Took mom to her second cataract surgery. All's well now.
> How have you been, John?


glad to hear moms on the mend

no complaints here


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I just love these. New places added to our 'need to go' list
> 
> Good morning all.



morning mum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Linda and Ed (@JoesMum and @ZEROPILOT), and anybody else lurking in the dark


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Things a bit bumpy over here.
> 
> My godmother fell and smashed her hip and had to have it pinned at the start of last week. I always think of her as an aunt.
> 
> Her (second) husband was visiting her in hospital and had a heart attack. He was moved to a different hospital 30 miles away and was going to have a stent fitted, but yesterday they decided it was going to have to be a bypass.
> 
> Meanwhile, they want to discharge my godmother, who also has dementia, but that can't happen as there's nobody to care for her.
> 
> My 'cousin' is running round like a mad thing, her Dad died last year, only for her best friend to lose the battle against breast cancer this morning.
> 
> I feel a trip to Norfolk coming on to lend a hand.
> 
> Meanwhile we're under threat from Storm Doris. As the saying goes "it never rains, but it pours"


Good vibes and hugs to you my friend


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone
Looks like I have a road test for my job tomorrow. Good luck to me


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning



good morning sir


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Looks like I have a road test for my job tomorrow. Good luck to me




good morning ma'am! 

good luck


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning ma'am!
> 
> good luck


Morning John
Thanks!


----------



## Kristoff

I woke my boy: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/kristoff-is-awake.151398/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Wishing you sweet dreams of eohippus instead of nightmares of camels!!!!


Eohippus being eaten by terror birds. 
Great line from a documentary : 
"This is a world where birds eat horses." 
I've got Mesohippus remains and John should remember a tooth I got of this type of extinct horse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!!


Good afternoon, John. 
And the Eocene and Miocene worlds say hello back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> A quick look tells me there was a lot of camel meat in the CDR. What else did I miss?


Good afternoon, Lena. 
All I can remember is the camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found out last night that my brother in law knocked a guy down while my niece was in the car . thankfully everyone is ok the bro in law is a nervous wreck but to be expected.


Oh, dear. 
Not a very nice experience, but he should get over it in a while, I hope. 
Glad everyone involved is okay.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Gillian.
> Sleep well.
> Love to Oli.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm packing to Fes!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A few more postcards from me, this time from Hierapolis / Pamukkale.
> View attachment 198790
> 
> 
> Hierapolis was considered a sacred city in the Antiquity. It has a vast necropolis in the north. Variety of architectural styles of the tombs suggest that the dead were brought here from various other areas for burial.
> 
> View attachment 198791
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the most beautiful burial places in the world: A tomb standing on a travertine.
> 
> View attachment 198792
> 
> 
> The city gate built during Byzantium. Behind it is 900-meter-long Frontius street, once with shops and basins for washing.
> 
> View attachment 198794
> 
> 
> Thermal water from underground made its way throughout the city along natural canals, these two ending in a thermal lake.
> 
> View attachment 198795
> 
> 
> The site of Plutonium, an alleged entrance to the underworld. Poisonous fumes and carbon dioxide from the underground to this day kill any bird flying into it.
> 
> View attachment 198796
> 
> 
> The magnificent Hierapolis theater towering over the city. Only the first of three levels of the stage have been restored.
> 
> View attachment 198797
> 
> 
> Dionysus and Pan - possibly my favourite piece in the museum, housed inside a relatively well-preserved Hierapolis Bath.
> 
> View attachment 198798
> 
> 
> This isn't snow. This is calcium carbonate, which gives Pamukkale its Turkish name - "the Cotton Castle". Most of these terraces were overflowing with thermal waters at one time. Today, there are a few natural pools at the top, open to the public.
> 
> View attachment 198799
> 
> 
> All in all, this is *the* ancient city I would want to live in. Provided I was not a slave. Or a woman.


Absolutely beautiful. 
And fascinating. 
Love those tombs and the springs. 
Incredible. 
Have a lesson now so must rush, speak later. 
And thanks for posting.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eohippus being eaten by terror birds.
> Great line from a documentary :
> "This is a world where birds eat horses."
> I've got Mesohippus remains and John should remember a tooth I got of this type of extinct horse.




i do


----------



## JoesMum

Well I've been to yoga and while me knee feels kind of weird, it's not hurting and it's certainly no worse than it was before 

In the interim the hospital wants to move my godmother from the acute ward to a more appropriate level of post operative care in a nursing home and she's flatly refusing to be discharged. The dementia isn't helping here. We're working on it. 

And her husband's bypass op, at a different hospital, has been postponed until next week. So he's holding a bed too. 

I think my cousin could quietly murder both at the moment as they're giving her a hard time about things beyond her control. I sent flowers and chocs yesterday... to my cousin as she seemed most in need of comfort of the three of them!

The weather is yucky and deteriorating. I'm going looking for a comfort film to watch on tv


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Well I've been to yoga and while me knee feels kind of weird, it's not hurting and it's certainly no worse than it was before
> 
> In the interim the hospital wants to move my godmother from the acute ward to a more appropriate level of post operative care in a nursing home and she's flatly refusing to be discharged. The dementia isn't helping here. We're working on it.
> 
> And her husband's bypass op, at a different hospital, has been postponed until next week. So he's holding a bed too.
> 
> I think my cousin could quietly murder both at the moment as they're giving her a hard time about things beyond her control. I sent flowers and chocs yesterday... to my cousin as she seemed most in need of comfort of the three of them!
> 
> The weather is yucky and deteriorating. I'm going looking for a comfort film to watch on tv


Hello Linda, sorry to hear about your knee and wishes to get well soon.

And wishes for your godmother and her husband for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just love these. New places added to our 'need to go' list
> 
> Good morning all.


Good afternoon, Linda.
Don't forget Fes medina! 
And we also have Roman ruins with some of the most beautiful mosaics not far away in Volubilis, the edge of the Roman Empire, an exotic holiday location for very rich Romans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed.
My rice should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Looks like I have a road test for my job tomorrow. Good luck to me


Indeed, all the very best of good luck vibes headed in your direction.
Good morning, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I woke my boy: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/kristoff-is-awake.151398/


Super. 
Elsa ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Good afternoon, Gillian and Oli. 
Keeping warm ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well I've been to yoga and while me knee feels kind of weird, it's not hurting and it's certainly no worse than it was before
> 
> In the interim the hospital wants to move my godmother from the acute ward to a more appropriate level of post operative care in a nursing home and she's flatly refusing to be discharged. The dementia isn't helping here. We're working on it.
> 
> And her husband's bypass op, at a different hospital, has been postponed until next week. So he's holding a bed too.
> 
> I think my cousin could quietly murder both at the moment as they're giving her a hard time about things beyond her control. I sent flowers and chocs yesterday... to my cousin as she seemed most in need of comfort of the three of them!
> 
> The weather is yucky and deteriorating. I'm going looking for a comfort film to watch on tv


Er......, happy February.
Oh, well, at least it's gotta get better soon. 
Enjoy your film.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Don't forget Fes medina!
> And we also have Roman ruins with some of the most beautiful mosaics not far away in Volubilis, the edge of the Roman Empire, an exotic holiday location for very rich Romans.


And let's not forget the phenomenal selection of camel burgers! @JoesMum 

Good afternoon, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And let's not forget the phenomenal selection of camel burgers! @JoesMum
> 
> Good afternoon, Adam!


Afternoon. 
First lesson done. 
Next one not due for 3 hours or so. 
Politics lesson this morning, not that I shall discuss it here, but most interesting to hear Moroccan views on things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And good afternoon, Sabine! 
@Bee62 
Saw you peeking around the One-legged Pirate at the door.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I think I've seen Bea's silhouette about, too. 
@Moozillion 
Hello.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170201-europe-was-once-home-to-giant-tortoises-almost-2m-long
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> A few more postcards from me, this time from Hierapolis / Pamukkale.
> View attachment 198790
> 
> 
> Hierapolis was considered a sacred city in the Antiquity. It has a vast necropolis in the north. Variety of architectural styles of the tombs suggest that the dead were brought here from various other areas for burial.
> 
> View attachment 198791
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the most beautiful burial places in the world: A tomb standing on a travertine.
> 
> View attachment 198792
> 
> 
> The city gate built during Byzantium. Behind it is 900-meter-long Frontius street, once with shops and basins for washing.
> 
> View attachment 198794
> 
> 
> Thermal water from underground made its way throughout the city along natural canals, these two ending in a thermal lake.
> 
> View attachment 198795
> 
> 
> The site of Plutonium, an alleged entrance to the underworld. Poisonous fumes and carbon dioxide from the underground to this day kill any bird flying into it.
> 
> View attachment 198796
> 
> 
> The magnificent Hierapolis theater towering over the city. Only the first of three levels of the stage have been restored.
> 
> View attachment 198797
> 
> 
> Dionysus and Pan - possibly my favourite piece in the museum, housed inside a relatively well-preserved Hierapolis Bath.
> 
> View attachment 198798
> 
> 
> This isn't snow. This is calcium carbonate, which gives Pamukkale its Turkish name - "the Cotton Castle". Most of these terraces were overflowing with thermal waters at one time. Today, there are a few natural pools at the top, open to the public.
> 
> View attachment 198799
> 
> 
> All in all, this is *the* ancient city I would want to live in. Provided I was not a slave. Or a woman.




Those are just beautiful. You're so very lucky to have been able to go there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Those are just beautiful. You're so very lucky to have been able to go there.


Good morning, Yvonne. 
I am very beautiful, too.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.
> I am very beautiful, too.


And an ancient ruin?

I'll get my coat shall I? ... * slinks out *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And an ancient ruin?
> 
> I'll get my coat shall I? ... * slinks out *


Nope, beautiful ancient ruin suits me fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

UPDATE.
Tidgy not eating.
Day 5 
Can't understand this, even when she was at death's door when i rescued her, she ate a bit on day four. 
Goodness.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> UPDATE.
> Tidgy not eating.
> Day 5
> Can't understand this, even when she was at death's door when i rescued her, she ate a bit on day four.
> Goodness.


Need a care package of Mazuri from America? (While it's still allowed)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Need a care package of Mazuri from America? (While it's still allowed)


Thanks, Ed, but no, that's fine. 
With my experiments with apple and Stilton sandwiches yesterday, I know she is willing to eat, but just not what is good for her. 
I must be stubborn and starve her til she eats what she's given. 
I have 3 or 4 varieties of European Mazuri equivalents, one of which is her favourite thing in the world usually, but nope, not a nibble, not a sniff.
I will be stronger than her, but it's hard.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> UPDATE.
> Tidgy not eating.
> Day 5
> Can't understand this, even when she was at death's door when i rescued her, she ate a bit on day four.
> Goodness.


Goodness indeed  
Is it every winter, or are our torts giving us extra hard time this winter?
I'm thinking of Lola (@Lyn W), Oli (@Gillian Moore) and now Tidgy...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Goodness indeed
> Is it every winter, or are our torts giving us extra hard time this winter?
> I'm thinking of Lola (@Lyn W), Oli (@Gillian Moore) and now Tidgy...


They've obviously got their own PM going and are in cahoots to deliberately try to wind us Humans up.


----------



## johnandjade

finished on time, half tomorrows work already done 

no alcohol last night, and only having one beer tonight on the road home, none at home and not getting any.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Those are just beautiful. You're so very lucky to have been able to go there.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.
> I am very beautiful, too.


So am I. (Albeit not ancient) But I thought who's gonna want to see my pictures, especially if I'm standing in the path of history by blocking the view


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finished on time, half tomorrows work already done
> 
> no alcohol last night, and only having one beer tonight on the road home, none at home and not getting any.


Most splendid! 
High four point seven. 
None for me tonight, either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So am I. (Albeit not ancient) But I thought who's gonna want to see my pictures, especially if I'm standing in the path of history by blocking the view


Hmmmm. 
Well, me for one. 
But here is the latest photo of me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Well, me for one.
> But here is the latest photo of me.
> View attachment 198830






couple of handsome fellas ain't we


----------



## johnandjade

1710 and it's still light


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And an ancient ruin?


Nah. He's just up again to his 'antiques'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 198831
> 
> 
> couple of handsome fellas ain't we


We certainly are, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Nah. He's just up again to his 'antiques'


No, I am a palaeontologist, not an archaeologist or antiques expert. 
And i can't fossilitate a change.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I am a palaeontologist, not an archaeologist or antiques expert.
> And i can't fossilitate a change.


That makes cents!


----------



## johnandjade

home to pick a film and bush out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That makes cents!


I dig it.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dig it.



Off to put daughter to bed. Not-see you again shortly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home to pick a film and bush out


To pick a bush out of what ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Off to put daughter to bed. Not-see you again shortly


Nighty night, Lena's daughter. 
Sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To pick a bush out of what ?
> View attachment 198833




my name is roodger the shruber, i designe, arrange and sell shruberries


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my name is roodger the shruber, i designe, arrange and sell shruberries


We want.........a shrubbery! !! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## johnandjade

forgot to say, i had another run in with the (ahem) 'meerkat' super next door at work... unfortunately he has been off on the sick since


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We want.........a shrubbery! !! ! !




just off to cut down the mightiest tree in the forest wita herring... 

smoke me a kipper, i'll be back for breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

the road beer went down rather well, i want to but not getting more


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> forgot to say, i had another run in with the (ahem) 'meerkat' super next door at work... unfortunately he has been off on the sick since


You probably upset him and he's crying in his bedroom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy has just eaten half a dozen bites of Zoo Med Forest Tortoise food, not exactly right for her, but it's something.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has just eaten half a dozen bites of Zoo Med Forest Tortoise food, not exactly right for her, but it's something.




remember she's a model, probably on a new fad diet. 

glad to hear


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian and Oli.
> Keeping warm ?


Hi Adam. Not all that warm.  Maximum temp reached only 7 degrees C which is extremely cold. It's expected at this time of the year.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has just eaten half a dozen bites of Zoo Med Forest Tortoise food, not exactly right for her, but it's something.


Finally Tidgy! You've made it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> remember she's a model, probably on a new fad diet.
> 
> glad to hear


Yeah, cheese, peanuts and apples if I let her. 
The Tidgekins diet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Finally Tidgy! You've made it.


Well, only a bit, but it's a start.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, cheese, peanuts and apples if I let her.
> The Tidgekins diet.




just remember to make her sick afterwards. followed by a sunbed


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, only a bit, but it's a start.


Why? What's the matter with her?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just remember to make her sick afterwards. followed by a sunbed


The sunbed, yeah. 
Making her sick, I couldn't !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why? What's the matter with her?


She's not eating.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's not eating.



Sorry to hear that. 

I don't think it's cold back in Fens is it?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty night, Lena's daughter.
> Sleep well.


Yes, please do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I don't think it's cold back in Fens is it?


We've done this before.
It is probably very cold back in the Fens of eastern England. 
But here in Fes it''s gradually getting warmer.
Not bad, now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've done this before.
> It is probably very cold back in the Fens of eastern England.
> But here in Fes it''s gradually getting warmer.
> Not bad, now.


Apologies for the spelling mistake. 

I wonder why she's not eating. Any ideas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Apologies for the spelling mistake.
> 
> I wonder why she's not eating. Any ideas?


She's just being naughty.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's just being naughty.



In that case send her the following message from Oli:







Love Oli!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case send her the following message from Oli:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Oli!​


Tidgy says can Oli give it back, please.


----------



## Kristoff

Argh, trouble with my connection.  Good night, everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Argh, trouble with my connection.  Good night, everyone!


Good night, Lena.
Hope to reconnect with you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I think I've seen Bea's silhouette about, too.
> @Moozillion
> Hello.


(lurk, lurk)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (lurk, lurk)


Points.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon.
> First lesson done.
> Next one not due for 3 hours or so.
> Politics lesson this morning, not that I shall discuss it here, but most interesting to hear Moroccan views on things.


The word "politics" brings to mind a term I learned here: "barking hatstand." (Looks around cautiously for a Moderator...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The word "politics" brings to mind a term I learned here: "barking hatstand."


Quite.


----------



## Moozillion

Been doing some baking and some reading. Fed Elsa and about to go soak her, much to her annoyance!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, cheese, peanuts and apples if I let her.
> The Tidgekins diet.


Love it!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Been doing some baking and some reading. Fed Elsa and about to go soak her, much to her annoyance!


Tidgy usually likes her soaks, at least for the first 20 minutes. But today, she was furious and struggling to get out.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy says can Oli give it back, please.


"OK Tidgy." That's Oli's answer not mine, Adam.  "As you like, but you did upset me." 

By the way Adam, a friend of mine came over today, and I asked her about...._Cxxxx MEAT_. She confirmed all that you said. I.E. it's delicious, very expensive and available here in Jordan, however, not in Amman. "It's available down in the South of The Kingdom if you want to buy it." And very few restaurants offer it." 

Told her about the chat you and I had at CDR and that you - Adam -made me want to try it..yummy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy usually likes her soaks, at least for the first 20 minutes. But today, she was furious and struggling to get out.


Tidgy seems to be in a very bad mood today, doesn't she?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> "OK Tidgy." That's Oli's answer not mine, Adam.  "As you like, but you did upset me."
> 
> By the way Adam, a friend of mine came over today, and I asked her about...._Cxxxx MEAT_. She confirmed all that you said. I.E. it's delicious, very expensive and available here in Jordan, however, not in Amman. "It's available down in the South of The Kingdom if you want to buy it." And very few restaurants offer it."
> 
> Told her about the chat you and I had at CDR and that you - Adam -made me want to try it..yummy.


It is lovely. 
New in Amman! 
http://nypost.com/2016/02/09/restaurant-in-jordan-serves-camel-burgers-for-tourists/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Tidgy seems to be in a very bad mood today, doesn't she?


She's been furious all evening. 
Gone to bed now, hopefully she'll be a happier girl in the morning. 
Ate two nibbles of turnip greens this evening.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is lovely.
> New in Amman!
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/09/restaurant-in-jordan-serves-camel-burgers-for-tourists/


Thanks so much Adam.

Am determined to try it soon. Will inform you of "consequences." hmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's been furious all evening.
> Gone to bed now, hopefully she'll be a happier girl in the morning.
> Ate two nibbles of turnip greens this evening.


Wonder what on earth happens to them wen they get into these "weird" moods. 
"Good night and sweet dreams, Tidgy" says Oli. "Don't you dare dream of anyone but *ME*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wonder what on earth happens to them wen they get into these "weird" moods.
> "Good night and sweet dreams, Tidgy" says Oli. "Don't you dare dreaming of anyone but *ME*!


I think she will be dreaming of pizza!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she will be dreaming of pizza!


She seems to be determined to upset Oli, doesn't she?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> She seems to be determined to upset Oli, doesn't she?


I think she's too busy being upset herself and, in consequence , upsetting wifey and me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she's too busy being upset herself and, in consequence , upsetting wifey and me.


Wow! What a bad mood she must have been in.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> And good afternoon, Sabine!
> @Bee62
> Saw you peeking around the One-legged Pirate at the door.



Good evening Adam,

yes I was peeking around but have no time to answer.
Now work is all done and over and out `till next tuesday !
Much time for me to sleep, to eat, to play with my pets, feed the cats, dogs and chicken, soak the torts and talk silly things in the CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I have a message to you. From Icicle. He want`s to move in your appartement. I told him that there must be rules and he said he will do his very best to behave like a nice camel:
> 
> 1. No biting
> 2. No spiting
> 3. No flatulences when you are near
> 4. No poop or pee in the dining room ( the other rooms he don`t mentioned )
> 5. Not to trampel over Tidgy ( and over your feet except for he didn`t saw them )
> 6. No snoring ( mostly )
> 7. No stinking ( If wifey wash his coat and hair )


 Those rules will be OK for Adam - how is Icicle expected to behave?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> found out last night that my brother in law knocked a guy down while my niece was in the car . thankfully everyone is ok the bro in law is a nervous wreck but to be expected.


Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> A few more postcards from me, this time from Hierapolis / Pamukkale.
> View attachment 198790
> 
> 
> Hierapolis was considered a sacred city in the Antiquity. It has a vast necropolis in the north. Variety of architectural styles of the tombs suggest that the dead were brought here from various other areas for burial.
> 
> View attachment 198791
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the most beautiful burial places in the world: A tomb standing on a travertine.
> 
> View attachment 198792
> 
> 
> The city gate built during Byzantium. Behind it is 900-meter-long Frontius street, once with shops and basins for washing.
> 
> View attachment 198794
> 
> 
> Thermal water from underground made its way throughout the city along natural canals, these two ending in a thermal lake.
> 
> View attachment 198795
> 
> 
> The site of Plutonium, an alleged entrance to the underworld. Poisonous fumes and carbon dioxide from the underground to this day kill any bird flying into it.
> 
> View attachment 198796
> 
> 
> The magnificent Hierapolis theater towering over the city. Only the first of three levels of the stage have been restored.
> 
> View attachment 198797
> 
> 
> Dionysus and Pan - possibly my favourite piece in the museum, housed inside a relatively well-preserved Hierapolis Bath.
> 
> View attachment 198798
> 
> 
> This isn't snow. This is calcium carbonate, which gives Pamukkale its Turkish name - "the Cotton Castle". Most of these terraces were overflowing with thermal waters at one time. Today, there are a few natural pools at the top, open to the public.
> 
> View attachment 198799
> 
> 
> All in all, this is *the* ancient city I would want to live in. Provided I was not a slave. Or a woman.


Wow beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Looks like I have a road test for my job tomorrow. Good luck to me


Definitely - good luck to you!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Good evening Adam,
> 
> yes I was peeking around but have no time to answer.
> Now work is all done and over and out `till next tuesday !
> Much time for me to sleep, to eat, to play with my pets, feed the cats, dogs and chicken, soak the torts and talk silly things in the CDR.


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your free time, my friend.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> UPDATE.
> Tidgy not eating.
> Day 5
> Can't understand this, even when she was at death's door when i rescued her, she ate a bit on day four.
> Goodness.


Come on Tidgy!
Hope she finds her appetite soon - is she drinking?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Those rules will be OK for Adam - how is Icicle expected to behave?


Ahem.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said
[QUOTEYaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your free time, my friend. ][/QUOTE]

Thank you !


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Goodness indeed
> Is it every winter, or are our torts giving us extra hard time this winter?
> I'm thinking of Lola (@Lyn W), Oli (@Gillian Moore) and now Tidgy...


Lola is eating quite well again now on most days but there is still the occasional day when he doesn't leave his hide until I pull him out for a warm soak.
He only poops when I put him in his new big bath which fits in my own bath otherwise he doesn't go for weeks!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has just eaten half a dozen bites of Zoo Med Forest Tortoise food, not exactly right for her, but it's something.


Thank goodness she's eating something though!
Well done Tidgy!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam,

what kinds of food or salad do you offer Tidgy ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she's too busy being upset herself and, in consequence , upsetting wifey and me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Come on Tidgy!
> Hope she finds her appetite soon - is she drinking?


Yes, drinking and excreting fine,energetic and curious , just bored of her food I think. 
Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola is eating quite well again now on most days but there is still the occasional day when he doesn't leave his hide until I pull him out for a warm soak.
> He only poops when I put him in his new big bath which fits in my own bath otherwise he doesn't go for weeks!


Love to Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone!
How are you all this afternoon/evening/tonight?
I'm OK looking forward to the weekend then only 2 weeks until half term!!
I am going to train for sailing on a yacht at the end of the holiday, so that we can take a group of children on the experience of a lifetime - and maybe make some walk the plank


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love to Lola.


Hi Adam .......and love back to Tidgy - glad she is making an effort to eat something!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> what kinds of food or salad do you offer Tidgy ?


This time of year it's anything I can get hold of, really, lettuce, prickly pear pads, turnip tops, chicory, her dried foods, and a little spinach and sprouts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you all this afternoon/evening/tonight?
> I'm OK looking forward to the weekend then only 2 weeks until half term!!
> I am going to train for sailing on a yacht at the end of the holiday, so that we can take a group of children on the experience of a lifetime - and maybe make some walk the plank
> View attachment 198853


Great fun! 
I love yachting and particularly falling overboard. 
Must try out the plank bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 198850


If you you shaved it, this would look much like her, yes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great fun!
> I love yachting and particularly falling overboard.
> Must try out the plank bit.


I've only been sailing in a little topper on a lake in Milton Keynes before.
This is a 72 footer that's been round the world twice!
I'm hoping I don't end up overboard!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've only been sailing in a little topper on a lake in Milton Keynes before.
> This is a 72 footer that's been round the world twice!
> I'm hoping I don't end up overboard!!


It says something like "Challenge Whales" on the side. 
Don't do that, it's cruel and Moby **** will win.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It says something like "Challenge Whales" on the side.
> Don't do that, it's cruel and Moby **** will win.


OK don't go harpoon on about it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> OK don't go harpoon on about it!


Sorry, its Ahab-it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, its Ahab-it.


Well stop it or you'll upset and make me blubber


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well stop it or you'll upset and make me blubber


It won't do any spermanent damage.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It won't do any spermanent damage.


Are you trying to orcastrate a row, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are you trying to orcastrate a row, Adam?


Not on porpoise.


----------



## Lyn W

I would love to stay and continue this but sadly I have to make Lola's packed lunch for tomorrow.
So I will have to say goodnight 
But before I go I will leave you with one last little gem.......

What is the difference between a dog and marine biologist?
One wags a tail and the other tags a whale!

Nos da Adam take care and see you tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would love to stay and continue this but sadly I have to make Lola's packed lunch for tomorrow.
> So I will have to say goodnight
> But before I go I will leave you with one last little gem.......
> 
> What is the difference between a dog and marine biologist?
> One wags a tail and the other tags a whale!
> 
> Nos da Adam take care and see you tomorrow!!


Goodness! 
Nos da, Lyn.
Have a good kipper. 
Sleep whale.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all. 
Just got back from doctor visit. 
Next CT scan will be in April to monitor what is going on with me. 
One more test tomorrow to rule out something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all.
> Just got back from doctor visit.
> Next CT scan will be in April to monitor what is going on with me.
> One more test tomorrow to rule out something.


Good evening, Noel. 
Hope all's okay and good luck with everything tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel.
> Hope all's okay and good luck with everything tomorrow.


Hi Adam,
It always is 
Thanks! It's a big step forward. I will be able to go to driving school once I pass the road test


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam,
> It always is
> Thanks! It's a big step forward. I will be able to go to driving school once I pass the road test


I agree. 
You'll be fine.


----------



## Moozillion

You two are so QUICK with the puns!!!!  I'm envious of your wit and silliness!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> You two are so QUICK with the puns!!!!  I'm envious of your wit and silliness!




Me too! I was giggling over here!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You two are so QUICK with the puns!!!!  I'm envious of your wit and silliness!


It's an illness. 
And incurable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Me too! I was giggling over here!!


I've been practicing since I was 6 years old. 
So that's a good couple of years, now.


----------



## Momof4

I cried last night
I never cry! 
My husband gave me hug and the waterworks started.
I have been feeling very stressed out watching my 17mo old grandson. 
He is fighting his naps and I spend 2-3 hours trying and I'm way behind on my house chores plus all my kids activities. It been happening for like 2 weeks. He falls asleep on me in 2 minutes but wakes as I lay him down
Yesterday I drove him around town for 45 minutes and he stayed awake! 


So I had a couple of drinks and went to bed early. 

I felt much better today. 

Thanks for listening/reading


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I cried last night
> I never cry!
> My husband gave me hug and the waterworks started.
> I have been feeling very stressed out watching my 17mo old grandson.
> He is fighting his naps and I spend 2-3 hours trying and I'm way behind on my house chores plus all my kids activities. It been happening for like 2 weeks. He falls asleep on me in 2 minutes but wakes as I lay him down
> Yesterday I drove him around town for 45 minutes and he stayed awake!
> 
> 
> So I had a couple of drinks and went to bed early.
> 
> I felt much better today.
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading


Hey, Kathy, all friends here, and we are happy to listen and give you all the emotional support and virtual hugs that we can. 
It's a phase and you know he'll get through it (not that I know, being childless, barring TIdgy who's stressing me out at the moment! )
Things get on top of us all sometimes. 
You're great, you'll be fine. 
Glad you're feeling better. 
Hugs.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm so sad... so I went into my millipede enclosure and found one like this


I literally have no clue how it happened and now scared for my other millis.


----------



## cmacusa3

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so sad... so I went into my millipede enclosure and found one like this
> View attachment 198869
> 
> I literally have no clue how it happened and now scared for my other millis.


I can't make out the picture real good but did one just molt?


----------



## Killerrookie

Also to note don't mess with a dead millipede because they smell so bad it's just like a decaying carcass.


----------



## Killerrookie

cmac3 said:


> I can't make out the picture real good but did one just molt?


No the millipede is actually dead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so sad... so I went into my millipede enclosure and found one like this
> View attachment 198869
> 
> I literally have no clue how it happened and now scared for my other millis.


Hmmmmmmmm. 
How horrible. 
So sorry, Austin. 
Have you seen : http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cannibalistic-african-giant-millipedes.55162/


----------



## cmacusa3

Killerrookie said:


> No the millipede is actually dead.


Sorry Bud


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> Sorry Bud


Good evening, Craig.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> How horrible.
> So sorry, Austin.
> Have you seen : http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cannibalistic-african-giant-millipedes.55162/


This millipede did seem very week after couple days of watching them. I have no clue if the other two actually were the cooperates of this but I know tsk dead because I can see the meat and insides of the guy and it smells so so bad. The other two seem super healthy and eat fine.


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Craig.


Evening sir


----------



## Killerrookie

cmac3 said:


> Sorry Bud


It's fine. Part of nature and sometimes the weak ones don't make it. Pretty bummed it died tho.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> This millipede did seem very week after couple days of watching them. I have no clue if the other two actually were the cooperates of this but I know tsk dead because I can see the meat and insides of the guy and it smells so so bad. The other two seem super healthy and eat fine.


Many species will weed out the weak and bully or kill them. Survival of the fittest. 
But very sad.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Many species will weed out the weak and bully or kill them. Survival of the fittest.
> But very sad.


Yes it's very sad how this all works.. I put a whole lot more food in there today so hopefully they don't pick on each other. I don't see any marks on the other two and they seem really active a healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Yes it's very sad how this all works.. I put a whole lot more food in there today so hopefully they don't pick on each other. I don't see any marks on the other two and they seem really active a healthy.


If they are both healthy and strong, you should be okay.
I think you just got a runt of the litter, so to speak.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If they are both healthy and strong, you should be okay.
> I think you just got a runt of the litter, so to speak.


I'm sure I did too. 
Anyways, how are you Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm sure I did too.
> Anyways, how are you Adam?


Tired, tonight, which is unusual at this time.
Shall have an 'early' night and go to bed in a mo. (it's 3.05 am here) . 
But pretty happy.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tired, tonight, which is unusual at this time.
> Shall have an 'early' night and go to bed in a mo. (it's 3.05 am here) .
> But pretty happy.


That's good and same!! I'm actually really tired and it's only 9:09 PM. 
It's probably because of my ear causing me so much pain... it's getting better tho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Lots of love to those of you who are having a rough time of it at the moment for one reason or another. 
I'll be thinking of you all tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That's good and same!! I'm actually really tired and it's only 9:09 PM.
> It's probably because of my ear causing me so much pain... it's getting better tho!


I'm glad after all the cash you spent! 
Night night, Austin. 
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so sad... so I went into my millipede enclosure and found one like this
> View attachment 198869
> 
> I literally have no clue how it happened and now scared for my other millis.




Sorry Austin! That really sucks!! I hope your others are doing ok.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, hope today brings happiness all round 

keep on wibbling friends


----------



## johnandjade

fido is happy today, he's chowing down on uncle eds mazuri


----------



## johnandjade

im happy because i'm on my way to mc d's for breakfast


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> im happy because i'm on my way to mc d's for breakfast


Good morning all. 

I got some daffs yesterday to cheers the place up and they opened up nicely overnight


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I cried last night
> I never cry!
> My husband gave me hug and the waterworks started.
> I have been feeling very stressed out watching my 17mo old grandson.
> He is fighting his naps and I spend 2-3 hours trying and I'm way behind on my house chores plus all my kids activities. It been happening for like 2 weeks. He falls asleep on me in 2 minutes but wakes as I lay him down
> Yesterday I drove him around town for 45 minutes and he stayed awake!
> 
> 
> So I had a couple of drinks and went to bed early.
> 
> I felt much better today.
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading


Oh Kathy, I so feel for you. My daughter would not nap ever. It was exhausting. 

At 17 months they're very defiant and, I hate to say this, but tough love involving a bed in a safe place and a child gate so he can't get out is needed. 

You also find that the better he sleeps at night the worse they sleep by day and I know which I prefer. 

I used to take her out for long walks in the pushchair. She'd fall asleep and then I would leave her asleep in the pushchair outside the back door (with rain cover and blankets as necessary) while I got on with my jobs. It was the only way. 

We used controlled crying to get her to stay asleep at night. 

Night 1: She cried, we would go and comfort her but not pick her up and then leave her, returning every 15 minutes until she was asleep. It took forever and a lot of stress for me. 

Night 2: Same again, but every 20 minutes - it took about 2 hours. 

Night 3: She gave up after half an hour and slept through the night.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I got some daffs yesterday to cheers the place up and they opened up nicely overnight
> View attachment 198879




wayhay 

morning mum


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, friends!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff is up and alert, but he's not eating. I know it's to be expected, but he's always been one stubborn dieter, even on a normal day. Frustrating. I wonder if he wants to go on Tidgekins diet as well


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff is up and alert, but he's not eating. I know it's to be expected, but he's always been one stubborn dieter, even on a normal day. Frustrating. I wonder if he wants to go on Tidgekins diet as well


With Joe, I soak him twice daily for at least 30 minutes when he wakes. He eventually does a massive wee with a load of urate and a poo and then he starts eating. 

It can take anything from a few days to over a week. It's very rare for him to eat within 48 hours of me getting him up. And he's been hibernated over 40 times!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> With Joe, I soak him twice daily for at least 30 minutes when he wakes. He eventually does a massive wee with a load of urate and a poo and then he starts eating.
> 
> It can take anything from a few days to over a week. It's very rare for him to eat within 48 hours of me getting him up. And he's been hibernated over 40 times!


Thank you, Linda! As always, encouraging and informative. I'll keep soaking him and wait for the big deposit


----------



## JoesMum

Vegetable and salad 'crisis' in the UK
Iceberg lettuces and broccoli rationed as vegetable crisis hits supermarkets - BBC News

Can't say I have noticed yet, but I was going to buy some broccoli later.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Vegetable and salad 'crisis' in the UK
> Iceberg lettuces and broccoli rationed as vegetable crisis hits supermarkets - BBC News
> 
> Can't say I have noticed yet, but I was going to buy some broccoli later.


Jesus. The rain in Spain!  
A quick trip down to Izmir would easily solve the problem


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommates,

hope everyone is fine.

In Germany there is no salad and vegetable crisis. But the price for iceberg salad has increased. 1,79 Euro for one head of iceberg salad actually.
But I feed no iceberg to my torts.
Romane salad, lamb`s lettuce and chicoree are their favorites. Sometimes a mixed salad called "Baby leaf".
Yesterday I feed them an cooked egg. Although they never get an egg before, all three sullys eat with great appetite. The egg seamed to be very yummy.

And I have a special day to celebrate: One of my little torts, "Leo" ( I believe he is a male ) breaks the mark of 200 gr. He weights 219 gr. They are 6 months old. Im very proud of their growth.
The other two torties, "Matilda" and "Valentine" weight 188gr. and 196 gr.

This is Leo:


----------



## Bee62

And my redfoots also doing fine:
The darker one is "Negra" and the little brighter tortie is "Mr. Pendergast"


----------



## JoesMum

@Bee62 much as your sulcatas liked the egg, they shouldn't be on high protein foods. No egg, no meat, no beans and no peas. 

Egg is fine with some species like red and yellow foots, but not with testudo, leopards and sulcatas.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates,
> 
> hope everyone is fine.
> 
> In Germany there is no salad and vegetable crisis. But the price for iceberg salad has increased. 1,79 Euro for one head of iceberg salad actually.
> But I feed no iceberg to my torts.
> Romane salad, lamb`s lettuce and chicoree are their favorites. Sometimes a mixed salad called "Baby leaf".
> Yesterday I feed them an cooked egg. Although they never get an egg before, all three sullys eat with great appetite. The egg seamed to be very yummy.
> 
> And I have a special day to celebrate: One of my little torts, "Leo" ( I believe he is a male ) breaks the mark of 200 gr. He weights 219 gr. They are 6 months old. Im very proud of their growth.
> The other two torties, "Matilda" and "Valentine" weight 188gr. and 196 gr.
> 
> This is Leo:
> View attachment 198898
> View attachment 198898
> View attachment 198898


Good Morning Bee 
There isn't a lettuce crisis here either
I own Sullies too
My girls are big too. I usually don't feed them eggs because of the Mazuri they get, but that's cool. 
My biggest girl Shelly is 60-70 pounds


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Noel,

do you have pics of your syllies for me, please ?
Your girls are really big and heavy !


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> @Bee62 much as your sulcatas liked the egg, they shouldn't be on high protein foods. No egg, no meat, no beans and no peas.
> 
> Egg is fine with some species like red and yellow foots, but not with testudo, leopards and sulcatas.




Hello Linda,

I don`t want to feed eggs regulary to the sullies. It was a test if they are interested in eggs. But I think they are interested in every thing. Usually the sullies oinly get salad or weeds.
But thank you for your advive. I saw pictures of poor sullies wich where fed with wrong food. They suffer varoius deseases.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Noel,
> 
> do you have pics of your syllies for me, please ?
> Your girls are really big and heavy !





Here's a picture of Shelly back in November. 
She's spying on me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, hope today brings happiness all round
> 
> keep on wibbling friends


Good afternoon, John.
Lesson in ten minutes, but it'll be a good one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido is happy today, he's chowing down on uncle eds mazuri
> View attachment 198878


Good afternoon, Fido. 
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
I will show this picture to Tidgy to see if it encourages her to eat. 
Still experimenting. 
Just a little bit of tomato this morning, the naughty girl.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortsMum said


> Here's a picture of Shelly back in November.
> She's spying on me



Yes, they like spying ! I know that look on their faces as well. 
Shelly is beautiful ! Can`t wait until my little ones are big as Shelly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I got some daffs yesterday to cheers the place up and they opened up nicely overnight
> View attachment 198879


I love daffodils. 
Remind me of spring, poetry and Wales. 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates




morning mom


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, friends!




good morning lena


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> AZtortsMum said
> 
> 
> Yes, they like spying ! I know that look on their faces as well.
> Shelly is beautiful ! Can`t wait until my little ones are big as Shelly.


Thank you 
She is my rescue from TFO 
She is also my most social


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel. 
wifey just kicked Tidgy in the garden, 30 seconds after I told her to stop rushing about and be careful as Tidgy's also rushing about. 
I am furious. 
Tidgy okay, it was only a gentle tap. 
Bad wifey. 
Poor Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, friends!


Good morning, Lena.
Lovely to see Kristoff nice and active.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates,
> 
> hope everyone is fine.
> 
> In Germany there is no salad and vegetable crisis. But the price for iceberg salad has increased. 1,79 Euro for one head of iceberg salad actually.
> But I feed no iceberg to my torts.
> Romane salad, lamb`s lettuce and chicoree are their favorites. Sometimes a mixed salad called "Baby leaf".
> Yesterday I feed them an cooked egg. Although they never get an egg before, all three sullys eat with great appetite. The egg seamed to be very yummy.
> 
> And I have a special day to celebrate: One of my little torts, "Leo" ( I believe he is a male ) breaks the mark of 200 gr. He weights 219 gr. They are 6 months old. Im very proud of their growth.
> The other two torties, "Matilda" and "Valentine" weight 188gr. and 196 gr.
> 
> This is Leo:
> View attachment 198898
> View attachment 198898
> View attachment 198898




good morning bee


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Lesson in ten minutes, but it'll be a good one.




afternoon boss


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> wifey just kicked Tidgy in the garden, 30 seconds after I told her to stop rushing about and be careful as Tidgy's also rushing about.
> I am furious.
> Tidgy okay, it was only a gentle tap.
> Bad wifey.
> Poor Tidgy.


Goodness!
Poor tort muffin!
I'm glad everyone is ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff is up and alert, but he's not eating. I know it's to be expected, but he's always been one stubborn dieter, even on a normal day. Frustrating. I wonder if he wants to go on Tidgekins diet as well


He'll be fine soon. 
I am going to write the book on the Tidgekins diet. 
Make a fortune. 
And then get sued for making torts ill. 
Hmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

1300 and im doing work for monday


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! off tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Vegetable and salad 'crisis' in the UK
> Iceberg lettuces and broccoli rationed as vegetable crisis hits supermarkets - BBC News
> 
> Can't say I have noticed yet, but I was going to buy some broccoli later.


I've got lots of spare lettuce here, Tidgy not eating and I've bought 6 varieties! 
C U later student just arrived.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning John.
How are you today ?


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon everyone @CDR hope you're all well. 

@Tidgy's Dad , how is Tidgy today?  Is she eating? What about that kick that Wifey gave her? Poor little thing.  Glad that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so sad... so I went into my millipede enclosure and found one like this
> View attachment 198869
> 
> I literally have no clue how it happened and now scared for my other millis.


Sorry you lost one. I know you love all your critters.


----------



## Gillian M

Hello @JoesMum , hope you are well. 

How is your god mother now? and what about her husband?


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> Sorry you lost one. I know you love all your critters.


Thank you and it's a pity I lost him...
At least I have the others and they seem just fine but I'll keep a eye on them for reassurance.


----------



## Killerrookie

Morning everyone!


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you and it's a pity I lost him...
> At least I have the others and they seem just fine but I'll keep a eye on them for reassurance.


Am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> And my redfoots also doing fine:
> The darker one is "Negra" and the little brighter tortie is "Mr. Pendergast"
> View attachment 198904
> View attachment 198905


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!


Good afternoon. (It's nearly 5pm here).


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Am so sorry to hear that.


Thank you Gillian and it'll be fine.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. (It's nearly 5pm here).


You're lucky!!! I wish it was 4 already


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello @JoesMum , hope you are well.
> 
> How is your god mother now? and what about her husband?


My godmother is "still seething, but calmer" thank goodness. She has now left the acute ward and is roundly blaming her husband like he deliberately had a heart attack  

Fortunately he's in a different hospital and should be having his bypass surgery as I type this. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you Gillian and it'll be fine.


Take care.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Roomies! It's 8:45 am here.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> My godmother is "still seething, but calmer" thank goodness. She has now left the acute ward and is roundly blaming her husband like he deliberately had a heart attack
> 
> Fortunately he's in a different hospital and should be having his bypass surgery as I type this.
> 
> Thanks for asking


Oh, Dear...


----------



## Killerrookie

I just made my girlfriend pretty upset and stressed out. I feel very selfish for wanting a lot of attention the last two weeks after all the personal stuff happening to me. Tend to ask for a lot of time with her..


----------



## Moozillion

Oops- hubby's up! Time to make the coffee!!! 
TTFN


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> My godmother is "still seething, but calmer" thank goodness. She has now left the acute ward and is roundly blaming her husband like he deliberately had a heart attack
> 
> Fortunately he's in a different hospital and should be having his bypass surgery as I type this.
> 
> Thanks for asking


Glad to hear that your godmother is better, but blaming her husband for that heart attack....goodness me! 
At least they're in different hospitals. 

How are you and how is Joe?


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> Oops- hubby's up! Time to make the coffee!!!
> TTFN


Wish someone would make me coffee every morning!!!  
One less thing I have to worry about! 
It takes literally a hour to feed all my animals in the morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I just made my girlfriend pretty upset and stressed out. I feel very selfish for wanting a lot of attention the last two weeks after all the personal stuff happening to me. Tend to ask for a lot of time with her..


Oh no!!


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> I just made my girlfriend pretty upset and stressed out. I feel very selfish for wanting a lot of attention the last two weeks after all the personal stuff happening to me. Tend to ask for a lot of time with her..


Sometimes you have to give each other space no matter how needy you feel. 

A relationship is based on trust and if she feels she isn't being let out of your sight, she will start to feel like you don't trust her or are trying to control her. 

I know you've had a very tough time recently, even if I did miss a large chunk of it because I was busy, and you don't mean to crowd her. 

Try to step back and make sure you have something special planned for Valentine's Day to show her how you feel


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Vegetable and salad 'crisis' in the UK
> Iceberg lettuces and broccoli rationed as vegetable crisis hits supermarkets - BBC News
> 
> Can't say I have noticed yet, but I was going to buy some broccoli later.


I think wifey ate all the broccoli.
That's why there's a shortage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates,
> 
> hope everyone is fine.
> 
> In Germany there is no salad and vegetable crisis. But the price for iceberg salad has increased. 1,79 Euro for one head of iceberg salad actually.
> But I feed no iceberg to my torts.
> Romane salad, lamb`s lettuce and chicoree are their favorites. Sometimes a mixed salad called "Baby leaf".
> Yesterday I feed them an cooked egg. Although they never get an egg before, all three sullys eat with great appetite. The egg seamed to be very yummy.
> 
> And I have a special day to celebrate: One of my little torts, "Leo" ( I believe he is a male ) breaks the mark of 200 gr. He weights 219 gr. They are 6 months old. Im very proud of their growth.
> The other two torties, "Matilda" and "Valentine" weight 188gr. and 196 gr.
> 
> This is Leo:
> View attachment 198898
> View attachment 198898
> View attachment 198898


Absolutely gorgeous! 
Congratulations to Leo and you. 
Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Lesson finished, am now free for the rest of the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And my redfoots also doing fine:
> The darker one is "Negra" and the little brighter tortie is "Mr. Pendergast"
> View attachment 198904
> View attachment 198905


Good afternoon, torties. 
You are very pretty and smooth.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> wifey just kicked Tidgy in the garden, 30 seconds after I told her to stop rushing about and be careful as Tidgy's also rushing about.
> I am furious.
> Tidgy okay, it was only a gentle tap.
> Bad wifey.
> Poor Tidgy.


Why do daughters always take precedence over wives?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Linda,
> 
> I don`t want to feed eggs regulary to the sullies. It was a test if they are interested in eggs. But I think they are interested in every thing. Usually the sullies oinly get salad or weeds.
> But thank you for your advive. I saw pictures of poor sullies wich where fed with wrong food. They suffer varoius deseases.


A little egg will do no harm. 
Some feed it, though i wouldn't to my Greek. 
see http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/quick-boiled-egg-question.151317/#post-1444844
for a recent discussion.


----------



## Killerrookie

Well I was suspended from school for not giving up my phone and the teacher also left out details and lied about some things in her comment to the administration.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 198906
> 
> Here's a picture of Shelly back in November.
> She's spying on me


I spy with my little eye................
a pretty Shelly.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Oh Kathy, I so feel for you. My daughter would not nap ever. It was exhausting.
> 
> At 17 months they're very defiant and, I hate to say this, but tough love involving a bed in a safe place and a child gate so he can't get out is needed.
> 
> You also find that the better he sleeps at night the worse they sleep by day and I know which I prefer.
> 
> I used to take her out for long walks in the pushchair. She'd fall asleep and then I would leave her asleep in the pushchair outside the back door (with rain cover and blankets as necessary) while I got on with my jobs. It was the only way.
> 
> We used controlled crying to get her to stay asleep at night.
> 
> Night 1: She cried, we would go and comfort her but not pick her up and then leave her, returning every 15 minutes until she was asleep. It took forever and a lot of stress for me.
> 
> Night 2: Same again, but every 20 minutes - it took about 2 hours.
> 
> Night 3: She gave up after half an hour and slept through the night.



I did all that with my kids but it's different when it's someone else's. 
I feel really guilty letting him cry it out. Because his mom doesn't. 

I did it a few days and he cried for 2 hours but then I had to grab him and go to school pick up. 

Yesterday he laid down fine and woke 30 minutes later so I left him because I was cooking dinner ahead of if time. He just whined and talked and talked. 
I didn't feel bad because he wasn't screaming. It felt good to things done. I bet he would have fallen back to sleep but it was school pick up again. 
Thank goodness I have the day off today!!


----------



## Momof4

Look at this pretty little spider!
My friend took this macro pic while the spider was on the side of her flip flop shoe. 
Can you guess what he is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Goodness!
> Poor tort muffin!
> I'm glad everyone is ok


It just goes to show you need dedicated enclosures and can't keep two together. 
I need a separate enclosure for each of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! off tomorrow


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Marvelous, two days free!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon everyone @CDR hope you're all well.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad , how is Tidgy today?  Is she eating? What about that kick that Wifey gave her? Poor little thing.  Glad that it's nothing serious.


Just a nudge really, but next time it could be worse.
wifey getting old, I need to keep them apart. 
Tidgy not eating but very active, unusually so. 
Good afternoon, Gillian, good afternoon, Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Morning everyone!


Good morning, Austin. 
Sleep well ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


As are you. 
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Well I was suspended from school for not giving up my phone and the teacher also left out details and lied about some things in her comment to the administration.


Oh dear Austin. I am SO sorry to hear this. 

I see the other side of this too often. In the UK, students that are suspended frequently have to see a panel of school governors. 

I know you don't want to be there, but you really need to go with the flow. There are rules and the time until you can leave will go much more quickly and pleasantly for you if you stick to them. They cannot make exceptions just for you. 

Fighting the system will just make you even more angry and upset 

Over here, we have something called a Managed Move - you transfer to another school so you get the chance for a fresh start with different teachers. I don't know if that's an option for you. 

Please don't get angry with me for what I have said. I get very sad every time I have to see students in this situation. The system isn't working for them and I really want to try to help them out.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Look at this pretty little spider!
> My friend took this macro pic while the spider was on the side of her flip flop shoe.
> Can you guess what he is!
> View attachment 198909


He's gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My godmother is "still seething, but calmer" thank goodness. She has now left the acute ward and is roundly blaming her husband like he deliberately had a heart attack
> 
> Fortunately he's in a different hospital and should be having his bypass surgery as I type this.
> 
> Thanks for asking


Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It just goes to show you need dedicated enclosures and can't keep two together.
> I need a separate enclosure for each of them.


Does wifey need baked bean substrate too?


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear Austin. I am SO sorry to hear this.
> 
> I see the other side of this too often. In the UK, students that are suspended frequently have to see a panel of school governors.
> 
> I know you don't want to be there, but you really need to go with the flow. There are rules and the time until you can leave will go much more quickly and pleasantly for you if you stick to them. They cannot make exceptions just for you.
> 
> Fighting the system will just make you even more angry and upset
> 
> Over here, we have something called a Managed Move - you transfer to another school so you get the chance for a fresh start with different teachers. I don't know if that's an option for you.
> 
> Please don't get angry with me for what I have said. I get very sad every time I have to see students in this situation. The system isn't working for them and I really want to try to help them out.


Oh it's fine but the whole sorry and things is just weird and dumb for having to be suspended when everyone else is on their phone. It's cool tho! I get Friday off I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I just made my girlfriend pretty upset and stressed out. I feel very selfish for wanting a lot of attention the last two weeks after all the personal stuff happening to me. Tend to ask for a lot of time with her..


Tell her what you just told us. 
Apologize and tell her what a comfort she is to you. 
She should understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oops- hubby's up! Time to make the coffee!!!
> TTFN


On my fourth coffee! 
See you in a bit.(so to speak).


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tell her what you just told us.
> Apologize and tell her what a comfort she is to you.
> She should understand.


I did and then she just realized how inconsiderate she was and just thinking about herself. I told her it's fine and just to go hang out with your friends at the park as I stay busy with the things I need to get done with.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Oh it's fine but the whole sorry and things is just weird and dumb for having to be suspended when everyone else is on their phone. It's cool tho! I get Friday off I guess.


It's not fine though, is it? 

A day off is day when you're not learning and if you're not learning that's not fine for you. 

I know you struggle to realise it, but you need your education no matter how much you hate being at school.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sometimes you have to give each other space no matter how needy you feel.
> 
> A relationship is based on trust and if she feels she isn't being let out of your sight, she will start to feel like you don't trust her or are trying to control her.
> 
> I know you've had a very tough time recently, even if I did miss a large chunk of it because I was busy, and you don't mean to crowd her.
> 
> Try to step back and make sure you have something special planned for Valentine's Day to show her how you feel


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Valentine's Day !!!!!!
I had forgotten!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a nudge really, but next time it could be worse.
> wifey getting old, I need to keep them apart.
> Tidgy not eating but very active, unusually so.
> Good afternoon, Gillian, good afternoon, Oli.



Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

"Wifey, please be careful" and that is a message from Oli not from me.  Thank GOD it wasn't anything serious.

Believe it or not Oli's exactly the same; i.e: very active but just would not eat today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 198907


Good morning, Kathy. 
I hope you have a lovely day.
I've already said good morning to the hedgehogs.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> It's not fine though, is it?
> 
> A day off is day when you're not learning and if you're not learning that's not fine for you.
> 
> I know you struggle to realise it, but you need your education no matter how much you hate being at school.


Oh I know this and understand everything you say, but I already had this class and just have to make it up for the absences. I know it all just have to pass everything and so far it's gone good. I can take care of myself and figure out my life on my own. If I need help or advice I'll go to my parents or anyone that's gone through the similar issue.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Valentine's Day !!!!!!
> I had forgotten!


Forgotten it?!  Hmmmmm.

Oli has *NOT*, and neither have I.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Why do daughters always take precedence over wives?


They don't. 
If Tidgy kicked wifey I'd be equally angry.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Valentine's Day !!!!!!
> I had forgotten!


I hadn't, but we don't treat it as anything but a nuisance. Everything is pink and costs 5 times the price which makes a birthday that day as bad as Christmas... which is when you need to book a table if you want to go out 

We're going out on the Friday before!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Look at this pretty little spider!
> My friend took this macro pic while the spider was on the side of her flip flop shoe.
> Can you guess what he is!
> View attachment 198909



I just love jumping spiders. My favorite kind to watch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Well I was suspended from school for not giving up my phone and the teacher also left out details and lied about some things in her comment to the administration.


Oh, dear.
For how long ?
It seems strange to me that they suspend a student who they are also punishing for truancy.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It seems strange to me that they suspend a student who they are also punishing for truancy.


Me too. I have challenged schools on this a few times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Look at this pretty little spider!
> My friend took this macro pic while the spider was on the side of her flip flop shoe.
> Can you guess what he is!
> View attachment 198909


Cheese eating Jumping Wolf Spider ?
Lovely photo, most excellent.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> For how long ?
> It seems strange to me that they suspend a student who they are also punishing for truancy.


Just for today and then if I do it again I'll get detention. The whole American education system is outdated and also Administration will always protect the teachers and staff, even if their lying or not telling the whole thing. Just life I suppose.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Look at this pretty little spider!
> My friend took this macro pic while the spider was on the side of her flip flop shoe.
> Can you guess what he is!
> View attachment 198909





wooly


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Just for today and then if I do it again I'll get detention. The whole American education system is outdated and also Administration will always protect the teachers and staff, even if their lying or not telling the whole thing. Just life I suppose.


Terribly sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room!​


----------



## johnandjade

all done and half of mondays work done already


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does wifey need baked bean substrate too?


wifey always eats her substrate. 
Including pillows, she often awakens with feathers all over her mouth.


----------



## Killerrookie

Gillian Moore said:


> Terribly sorry to hear that.


They do this so the risk of being sued is low and the schools have little money for the year and no one likes losing money.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> They do this so the risk of being sued is low and the schools have little money for the year and no one likes losing money.


Definitely so. 

And I for one totally agree with what you said: teachers, bosses/employers are ALWAYS believed whatever they say. Too bad.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> They do this so the risk of being sued is low and the schools have little money for the year and no one likes losing money.





Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely so.
> 
> And I for one totally agree with what you said: teachers, bosses/employers are ALWAYS believed whatever they say. Too bad.



I find it so sad that such a cynical view is held of a group of people who are trying very hard for the young people at their establishment. 

This isn't aimed at you Austin. I hear this kind of thing regularly and it is rarely true. There are two sides to every disagreement.

And now I'll drop this as you undoubtedly wish me to do so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I did and then she just realized how inconsiderate she was and just thinking about herself. I told her it's fine and just to go hang out with your friends at the park as I stay busy with the things I need to get done with.


Hopefully,all ok now, then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> "Wifey, please be careful" and that is a message from Oli not from me.  Thank GOD it wasn't anything serious.
> 
> Believe it or not Oli's exactly the same; i.e: very active but just would not eat today.


Possibly a global tort hunger strike for equal rights.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Oh I know this and understand everything you say, but I already had this class and just have to make it up for the absences. I know it all just have to pass everything and so far it's gone good. I can take care of myself and figure out my life on my own. If I need help or advice I'll go to my parents or anyone that's gone through the similar issue.


People like you and care about you here, Austin.
We're a family so can't help chucking opinions in when something's posted. 
Linda's trying to be helpful and concerned.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People like you and care about you here, Austin.
> We're a family so can't help chucking opinions in when something's posted.
> Linda's trying to be helpful and concerned.




hear hear!


----------



## johnandjade

had 2 pints in pub, off to pick up beer and get a taxi home. NO WORK TOMORROW 


have a great weekend everyone, love to all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just stumbled in. shirt wrinkled and needing a shave.......
I took my back pill yesterday with a beer. 
Woke up at 10 am.
It's a work day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness she's eating something though!
> Well done Tidgy!


The same offer of free tortoise food from America stands for you as well!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I cried last night
> I never cry!
> My husband gave me hug and the waterworks started.
> I have been feeling very stressed out watching my 17mo old grandson.
> He is fighting his naps and I spend 2-3 hours trying and I'm way behind on my house chores plus all my kids activities. It been happening for like 2 weeks. He falls asleep on me in 2 minutes but wakes as I lay him down
> Yesterday I drove him around town for 45 minutes and he stayed awake!
> 
> 
> So I had a couple of drinks and went to bed early.
> 
> I felt much better today.
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading


I find that a good cry can be very helpful. Not that I ever do. 
I'm so sorry that someone that brings so much cheer to us all here is upset about anything at all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

cmac3 said:


> Evening sir


Howdy, Craig. Old buddy and godfather of my never hatching eggs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! off tomorrow


Well deserved


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I hadn't, but we don't treat it as anything but a nuisance. Everything is pink and costs 5 times the price which makes a birthday that day as bad as Christmas... which is when you need to book a table if you want to go out
> 
> We're going out on the Friday before!


Don't blame you.
I remember all that nonsense. 
Here it's not taken very seriously, though some do it for fun, but wifey and I will do something romantic 'in house'. 
Your birthday's on Valentine's Day, then ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I just love jumping spiders. My favorite kind to watch.


I like wool spiders, but they're very rare, if they actually exist at all. 
So i can't watch them, often. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People like you and care about you here, Austin.
> We're a family so can't help chucking opinions in when something's posted.
> Linda's trying to be helpful and concerned.


I know and I love all your opinions.
Linda's too!! Even if I don't like some of your opinions, I'll still welcome them and just think about others views. This is just to get a full understand meant and to see what I finally agree on and like best. Thanks you all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Wish someone would make me coffee every morning!!!
> One less thing I have to worry about!
> It takes literally a hour to feed all my animals in the morning.


It's one step I can leave out.
Shower, shave and brush teeth in the shower. 
Feed and play with the dog.
Grab a Diet Mountain Dew and leave for work.
I feed my fish and the tortoises after work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> Just for today and then if I do it again I'll get detention. The whole American education system is outdated and also Administration will always protect the teachers and staff, even if their lying or not telling the whole thing. Just life I suppose.


I've been in the school system here and it seems to go: Nutty teachers 75% and truly crazy students 25%.
But that has been my perspective, only.
I fear the wrath of any crazy educators that may be in this very room. (Whom I love dearly)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Me too. I have challenged schools on this a few times.


I overstayed my visa in the early days here, and the punishment for not leaving the country was not being allowed to leave the country. 
Which as I didn't want to leave at the time was fine by me. 
All sorted now, of course. 
Bizarre world we live in.


----------



## Killerrookie

I guess some of the bird seeds and lentil seeds fell out of the dish and been growing in the moss I have by the water bowl in the Uromastyx cage


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't blame you.
> I remember all that nonsense.
> Here it's not taken very seriously, though some do it for fun, but wifey and I will do something romantic 'in house'.
> Your birthday's on Valentine's Day, then ?


It is indeed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> I know and I love all your opinions.
> Linda's too!! Even if I don't like some of your opinions, I'll still welcome them and just think about others views. This is just to get a full understand meant and to see what I finally agree on and like best. Thanks you all.


What you think and what you know will both change more than you suspect as you get older and live your life. I'd say that you are still ahead of the game, because you seem to understand that.


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> Just for today and then if I do it again I'll get detention. ...


What in the world is detention? :/ If it's what I think, then I had a couple of third-graders who needed that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Just for today and then if I do it again I'll get detention. The whole American education system is outdated and also Administration will always protect the teachers and staff, even if their lying or not telling the whole thing. Just life I suppose.


Well, I won't comment on education systems anywhere, it makes me most annoyed, but , yup, you're quite right. 
Life's like that, we just have to do our best and get on with it. 
Hey ho, it's mostly good though. 
I love life.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It is indeed


At least one good thing to look forward to on the Valentine's. I've been hating all the hype surrounding the day ever since I was a single undergrad


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Look at this pretty little spider!
> My friend took this macro pic while the spider was on the side of her flip flop shoe.
> Can you guess what he is!
> View attachment 198909


I love seeing spiders. In photos. 

Kudos to your friend for such a quality shot!


----------



## Killerrookie

Kristoff said:


> What in the world is detention? :/ If it's what I think, then I had a couple of third-graders who needed that!


Just sit in a classroom after school and that's it really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wooly


Spot on, my friend!
Good answer. 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had 2 pints in pub, off to pick up beer and get a taxi home. NO WORK TOMORROW
> 
> 
> have a great weekend everyone, love to all


Hopefully speak soon.
Have a great weekend yourself, you're really impressing me at the moment.
Work, behaviour, attitude.
Wish I were so good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just stumbled in. shirt wrinkled and needing a shave.......
> I took my back pill yesterday with a beer.
> Woke up at 10 am.
> It's a work day.


Oooooopppppsss!!!!!!
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I find that a good cry can be very helpful. Not that I ever do.
> I'm so sorry that someone that brings so much cheer to us all here is upset about anything at all.


I cry, sometimes. 
Mainly whilst looking in the mirror.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cry, sometimes.
> Mainly whilst looking in the mirror.


But Adam you're very handsome!!!! Why cry?!?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cry, sometimes.
> Mainly whilst looking in the mirror.


I try not to look


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just stumbled in. shirt wrinkled and needing a shave.......
> I took my back pill yesterday with a beer.
> Woke up at 10 am.
> It's a work day.




oh my  

hope you're holding up ed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well deserved




only took it off to do housework :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> oh my
> 
> hope you're holding up ed


Oh, Yeah. Getting here is the hard part. Work will be the easy part.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Possibly a global tort hunger strike for equal rights.


I wonder how long it will last. Any idea, Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's one step I can leave out.
> Shower, shave and brush teeth in the shower.
> Feed and play with the dog.
> Grab a Diet Mountain Dew and leave for work.
> I feed my fish and the tortoises after work.




im (working on) getting up at 0530... i'm on the clock at 0815... takes around 45min to walk in to work. 
i can be up and at work in about 20mins!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's one step I can leave out.
> Shower, shave and brush teeth in the shower.
> Feed and play with the dog.
> Grab a Diet Mountain Dew and leave for work.
> I feed my fish and the tortoises after work.


Or : 
None of the above. 
Get up late.
Rush to work.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I won't comment on education systems anywhere, it makes me most annoyed, but , yup, you're quite right.
> Life's like that, we just have to do our best and get on with it.
> Hey ho, it's mostly good though.
> I love life.




and uncle adam has created a great place to discuss such things 

it's therapeutic in itself and truly amazing the support provided, you WILL get through this and back on top in the blink of an eye, just keep on wibbling/swimming. ride the storm austin, come out it on top....

you don't want to end up washing cars for a living.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What in the world is detention? :/ If it's what I think, then I had a couple of third-graders who needed that!


When I was at school there were three stages of detention. 
1. Lunchtime detention when students who'd been naughty were kept in to do extra work with a normally very annoyed teacher who had to give up their lunch hour. I was in this at least twice a week, on average. 
2. Evening detention for more serious or repeat offences, after school with a seriously angry teacher. Rarely in this, myself. 
3. Saturday detention for extremely naughty kids and a completely furious, homicidal teacher. Only did this once.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully speak soon.
> Have a great weekend yourself, you're really impressing me at the moment.
> Work, behaviour, attitude.
> Wish I were so good.



i now have 2 voices in my eyes, some people have an angle on one shoulder and a devil on the other... 

i have 2 angels now


----------



## johnandjade

im still too scared to tell ed another thing that im battling just now as i know he would have some 'choice words'  

adam has been truly awesome and even though one one of his ears works  it listens twice as hard


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, Yeah. Getting here is the hard part. Work will be the easy part.



back ok today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> But Adam you're very handsome!!!! Why cry?!?


I'm scared of mirrors, or at least the things that lurk in the corners of them.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was at school there were three stages of detention.
> 1. Lunchtime detention when students who'd been naughty were kept in to do extra work with a normally very annoyed teacher who had to give up their lunch hour. I was in this at least twice a week, on average.
> 2. Evening detention for more serious or repeat offences, after school with a seriously angry teacher. Rarely in this, myself.
> 3. Saturday detention for extremely naughty kids and a completely furious, homicidal teacher. Only did this once.


The school where I am a governor has abandoned suspension in favour of the "alternative school day". It starts at 12 and finishes at 6. No staying at home and playing with xbox; you're still in school and learning. It's been quite successful with those who thought bad behaviour would get them an extra day of holiday.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i now have 2 voices in my eyes, some people have an angle on one shoulder and a devil on the other...
> 
> i have 2 angels now





ahhhahha!!! EARS!!! 

did i mention i can speak braile


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I try not to look


Me, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was at school there were three stages of detention.
> 1. Lunchtime detention when students who'd been naughty were kept in to do extra work with a normally very annoyed teacher who had to give up their lunch hour. I was in this at least twice a week, on average.
> 2. Evening detention for more serious or repeat offences, after school with a seriously angry teacher. Rarely in this, myself.
> 3. Saturday detention for extremely naughty kids and a completely furious, homicidal teacher. Only did this once.


So you were naughty Adam? And still are, maybe. Wifey would be able to answer me here.


----------



## Pearly

Hi Boys! No time to catch up on the thread, just jumping in to say hi, and Cousin! (Adam) if you cry at the mirror it must be the tears of pride and joy! You are very goor looking❤


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder how long it will last. Any idea, Adam?


Wish I knew, Gillian, wish I knew. 
But Tidgy's not telling. 
Or eating.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I knew, Gillian, wish I knew.
> But Tidgy's not telling.
> Or eating.


I tried to make Oli tell, NO WAY! Aren't they stubborn? 

Oli did not eat, and is now in deep sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and uncle adam has created a great place to discuss such things
> 
> it's therapeutic in itself and truly amazing the support provided, you WILL get through this and back on top in the blink of an eye, just keep on wibbling/swimming. ride the storm austin, come out it on top....
> 
> you don't want to end up washing cars for a living.


Or donkeys. 
The wool spider has indeed created a lovely tightly *knit *community. 
Webble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i now have 2 voices in my eyes, some people have an angle on one shoulder and a devil on the other...
> 
> i have 2 angels now


I think I've got a couple of random hairs on mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im still too scared to tell ed another thing that im battling just now as i know he would have some 'choice words'
> 
> adam has been truly awesome and even though one one of his ears works  it listens twice as hard


What can I say ?
You're a friend. 
It's an honour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The school where I am a governor has abandoned suspension in favour of the "alternative school day". It starts at 12 and finishes at 6. No staying at home and playing with xbox; you're still in school and learning. It's been quite successful with those who thought bad behaviour would get them an extra day of holiday.


Maybe not a bad idea.
In my youngest days we had the cane, the ruler and the slipper. 
That didn't work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you were naughty Adam? And still are, maybe. Wifey would be able to answer me here.


She certainly would. 
Yes, i was very naughty. 
But I did my work. 
I just got annoyed a lot, found it dull and repetitive and don't like children.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Boys! No time to catch up on the thread, just jumping in to say hi, and Cousin! (Adam) if you cry at the mirror it must be the tears of pride and joy! You are very goor looking❤


My young, female student told me the same thing this morning. 
And said she and her friend (also a student of mine) preferred thin,older men. 
It's nice to be flattered, occasionally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Boys! No time to catch up on the thread, just jumping in to say hi, and Cousin! (Adam) if you cry at the mirror it must be the tears of pride and joy! You are very goor looking❤


Lovely to see you back on the forum and now In the Cold Dark Room, Ewa. 
Missed you a lot. 
'Goor' is Hindi for tricky. 
About right. 
Speak soon, cousin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I tried to make Oli tell, NO WAY! Aren't they stubborn?
> 
> Oli did not eat, and is now in deep sleep.


Send him our love.
Silly tort.


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Hi Boys! No time to catch up on the thread, just jumping in to say hi, and Cousin! (Adam) if you cry at the mirror it must be the tears of pride and joy! You are very goor looking❤




hey ewe!! 

glad to see you pop in .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And wishing Noel. @AZtortMom all the very best in her tests today.
Good luck, gorgeous.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe not a bad idea.
> In my youngest days we had the cane, the ruler and the slipper.
> That didn't work.


We had a paddle


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And wishing Noel. @AZtortMom all the very best in her tests today.
> Good luck, gorgeous.




3/4 lenth 4 !!!


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> Just sit in a classroom after school and that's it really.


Nah. Not good enough for those third-graders I had in mind. Unless there's a place with bars in the said classroom. :/


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Send him our love.
> Silly tort.


Thank you Adam. Will do so tomorrow morning.  No love/kisses/hugs from his girlfriend?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She certainly would.
> Yes, i was very naughty.
> But I did my work.
> I just got annoyed a lot, found it dull and repetitive and don't like children.


That naughty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you Adam. Will do so tomorrow morning.  No love/kisses/hugs from his girlfriend?


No, she's being sulky and mean at the moment.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she's being sulky and mean at the moment.


See? I told you last night that Tidgy is planning to upset her boyfriend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See? I told you last night that Tidgy is planning to upset her boyfriend.


Tidgy is upsetting everyone just now.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Noel, ( @AZtortMom ),





​Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is upsetting everyone just now.


Another spoiled brat? Number 2 on the list, after Oli?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Another spoiled brat? Number 2 on the list, after Oli?


Hurrrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She's just eaten a moderate amount of lettuce and turnip tops. 
What a good girl she is.
Phew! I'm so relieved.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She's just eaten a moderate amount of lettuce and turnip tops.
> What a good girl she is.
> Phew! I'm so relieved.


GREAT news Adam! Well done Tidgy....finally. 

Oli is still on hunger strike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> GREAT news Adam! Well done Tidgy....finally.
> 
> Oli is still on hunger strike.


Come on, Oli, please try to emulate your girlyfriend and eat something.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese eating Jumping Wolf Spider ?
> Lovely photo, most excellent.




Red Backed Jumping

He looks so cute!! I don't like spiders but look at that face!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Red Backed Jumping
> 
> He looks so cute!! I don't like spiders but look at that face!


He is indeed most handsome. 
I wouldn't mind a face like that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Come on, Oli, please try to emulate your girlyfriend and eat something.


"No way! I won't eat." he screamed at me, Tidgy. Please talk to him. He might listen yo you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> "No way! I won't eat." he screamed at me, Tidgy. Please talk to him. He might listen yo you.


Tidgy is now sulking because i won't let her out to walk around the living room. 
She won't help, i'm afraid.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is now sulking because i won't let her out to walk around the living room.
> She won't help, i'm afraid.


Goodness! These two (Tidgy and Oli) are going to drive us nuts, it seems. Don't you agree?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! These two (Tidgy and Oli) are going to drive us nuts, it seems. Don't you agree?


Yup. 
i think it's in their job description.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> i think it's in their job description.


Wow! Nice to hear.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> im still too scared to tell ed another thing that im battling just now as i know he would have some 'choice words'
> 
> adam has been truly awesome and even though one one of his ears works  it listens twice as hard


I'm only concerned because I like you so much.
And I'm not much on articulation. I end up speaking bluntly, though I try not to be mean.
Keep in mind that my own life isn't exactly perfectly sorted. I can't even hold myself to a higher standard.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> back ok today?


It's constant pain.
But nothing too horrible....like, say, a toothache.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only concerned because I like you so much.
> And I'm not much on articulation. I end up speaking bluntly, though I try to be mean.
> Keep in mind that my own life isn't exactly perfectly sorted. I can't even hold myself to a higher standard.


You're welcome to talk to your honarary Mum if you need to. I'll always listen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's constant pain.
> But nothing too horrible....like, say, a toothache.


That's pretty horrible.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only concerned because I like you so much.
> And I'm not much on articulation. I end up speaking bluntly, though I try to be mean.
> Keep in mind that my own life isn't exactly perfectly sorted. I can't even hold myself to a higher standard.


Hello Ed. So you like @johnandjade , do you? What about your "_mysterious friend_? "  Jealousy may begin, take care.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe not a bad idea.
> In my youngest days we had the cane, the ruler and the slipper.
> That didn't work.


Eight years of private, Catholic school here. It was pure horror.
However, things got worse in public school later on.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You're welcome to talk to your honarary Mum if you need to. I'll always listen.


Good evening Linda. 

It's so nice to have someone so _sweet _at TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eight years of private, Catholic school here. It was pure horror.
> However, things got worse in public school later on.


I was okay after 16 when i went to a private sixth form college for two years before university. 
They treated you like adults there. 
Which was odd, cos we weren't.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And wishing Noel. @AZtortMom all the very best in her tests today.
> Good luck, gorgeous.


Yes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> GREAT news Adam! Well done Tidgy....finally.
> 
> Oli is still on hunger strike.


Are you out of Mazuri?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you out of Mazuri?


Oh no Ed, at least not yet. 

Thank you _*SO MUCH *_for your concern.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only concerned because I like you so much.
> And I'm not much on articulation. I end up speaking bluntly, though I try not to be mean.
> Keep in mind that my own life isn't exactly perfectly sorted. I can't even hold myself to a higher standard.


NOT to be mean...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed. So you like @johnandjade , do you? What about your "_mysterious friend_? "  Jealousy may begin, take care.


Nothing and no one can take your place, Gillian.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eight years of private, Catholic school here. It was pure horror.
> However, things got worse in public school later on.


It's sad when you view HELL as the good ole days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you out of Mazuri?


You are starting to sound like an ad campaign for Mazuri, Ed.
Other tortoise supplements are also available.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> NOT to be mean...


Ho, de, ho, I missed that, or there could have been some fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was okay after 16 when i went to a private sixth form college for two years before university.
> They treated you like adults there.
> Which was odd, cos we weren't.


Yeah, college.
Four months of confusion. Not so much Hell.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing and no one can take your place, Gillian.


Goodness!  What if I get big headed after having read such sweet words?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are starting to sound like an ad campaign for Mazuri, Ed.
> Other tortoise supplements are also available.


I've tried others over the years...decades.
My tortoises have spoken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah, college.
> Four months of confusion. Not so much Hell.


I mainly remember the girls.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness!  What if I get big headed after having read such sweet words?


For all I know. Your head is GIGANTIC.
It's not like I'll ever get to see it.....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are starting to sound like an ad campaign for Mazuri, Ed.
> Other tortoise supplements are also available.


Only for Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness!  What if I get big headed after having read such sweet words?


Oooopppsss! 
Too late!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I mainly remember the girls.


Really?
Not one girlfriend during that time for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've tried others over the years...decades.
> My tortoises have spoken.


Hmmmm. 
I have several of variable popularity with the Tidge. 
Might have to give Mazuri a go.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> For all I know. Your head is GIGANTIC.
> It's not like I'll ever get to see it.....


I turned off the sweet. But just for a moment.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> For all I know. Your head is GIGANTIC.
> It's not like I'll ever get to see it.....


So true Ed. _*GIGANTIC*_. 

As for seeing it, well, you never know: we might meet one day. Life is strange.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooopppsss!
> Too late!


Why too late Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Really?
> Not one girlfriend during that time for me.


I meant I remember ogling the girls. 
I did have a few girlfriends, but mainly crashed and burned.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> So true Ed. _*GIGANTIC*_.
> 
> As for seeing it, well, you never know: we might meet one day. Life is strange.


This is true!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gotta go.
Love to all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why too late Adam?


Errrrr, just agreeing with Ed about your enormous head (maybe) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go.
> Love to all


Cheers, Ed, catch you later.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go.
> Love to all


Take care Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrr, just agreeing with Ed about your enormous head (maybe) .


Hmmmmmmmmmm. How do you know it's that big?


----------



## Gillian M

Good-bye everyone at CDR.

Am exhausted and I'm going to bed. Good night and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm. How do you know it's that big?


We don't , but as you and Ed say, we'll perhaps never know for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good-bye everyone at CDR.
> 
> Am exhausted and I'm going to bed. Good night and sweet dreams to all.


Night, night, Gillian. 
Fun chatting with you. 
Sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only concerned because I like you so much.
> And I'm not much on articulation. I end up speaking bluntly, though I try not to be mean.
> Keep in mind that my own life isn't exactly perfectly sorted. I can't even hold myself to a higher standard.



i have no problem sharing, i just know you will be disappointed in me


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing and no one can take your place, Gillian.




well said sir


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gotta go.
> Love to all




i will send you a message so you can shout at me, i apologise in advance...


----------



## johnandjade

checking in to check out. going to dig out the playstation 2 and metallica guitar hero \m/\m/ 


.... tonight i will be on par with lyn's neighbors  


i shall be lurking, love to all! 

FREE THE BADGER


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> checking in to check out. going to dig out the playstation 2 and metallica guitar hero \m/\m/
> 
> 
> .... tonight i will be on par with lyn's neighbors
> 
> 
> i shall be lurking, love to all!
> 
> FREE THE BADGER


Lurk Lurk.


----------



## johnandjade

ed's not going to be happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ed's not going to be happy


No, neither was I. 
But you've moved on and Ed will be happy you've confided in him.


----------



## johnandjade

fido pics from tonight,





took advantage of his boldness and snapped him from below,






looking ok??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, neither was I.
> But you've moved on and Ed will be happy you've confided in him.




i have no problem being open, it's just 'not cricket' for here. 


...if anyone is interested, please send a stamped addressed envelope to...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> fido pics from tonight,
> View attachment 198930
> View attachment 198931
> 
> 
> 
> took advantage of his boldness and snapped him from below,
> View attachment 198932
> View attachment 198933
> View attachment 198934
> 
> 
> 
> looking ok??


Looks great ... and Fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido pics from tonight,
> View attachment 198930
> View attachment 198931
> 
> 
> 
> took advantage of his boldness and snapped him from below,
> View attachment 198932
> View attachment 198933
> View attachment 198934
> 
> 
> 
> looking ok??


He's a big boy.
Looks great to me. 
Good evening, Fido.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
I just wanted to let all my lovies know I passed 
Woohoo!
One step closer!
Class is in 2 weeks


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just wanted to let all my lovies know I passed
> Woohoo!
> One step closer!
> Class is in 2 weeks


Yippee! Well done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just wanted to let all my lovies know I passed
> Woohoo!
> One step closer!
> Class is in 2 weeks


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nailed it. 
Knew you would.
Congratulations.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just wanted to let all my lovies know I passed
> Woohoo!
> One step closer!
> Class is in 2 weeks




STAKE SAUCE!!!


please accept the highest of 5's!!!

 

well done mom


----------



## Bee62

Good evening.
Read the last sides of this chat. Many deep emotions...


----------



## johnandjade

i held my hands ups to ed... he has my address and wouldn't surprise me if he sent a horseshoe sellotaped to a boxing glove, disguised as a jack in rhe box


----------



## Bee62

> and wouldn't surprise me if he sent a horseshoe sellotaped to a boxing glove, disguised as a jack in rhe box



Why should he do this ?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i held my hands ups to ed... he has my address and wouldn't surprise me if he sent a horseshoe sellotaped to a boxing glove, disguised as a jack in rhe box


Oh dear. It sounds like you really have disgraced yourself


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, neither was I.
> But you've moved on and Ed will be happy you've confided in him.


Yes. Flattered actually.


----------



## JoesMum

Things not going well post-operatively for my godmother's husband 

Hoping for better news in the morning. 

Time for bed now! Good night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening.
> Read the last sides of this chat. Many deep emotions...


Good evening, Sabine. 
We're an emotional bunch, sometimes. 
Families are like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i held my hands ups to ed... he has my address and wouldn't surprise me if he sent a horseshoe sellotaped to a boxing glove, disguised as a jack in rhe box


And it would serve you right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Things not going well post-operatively for my godmother's husband
> 
> Hoping for better news in the morning.
> 
> Time for bed now! Good night all.


Oh, no.
Best wishes. And wifey sends hers, too. 
Sleep well and i also will be hoping for an improvement in the morning.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Why should he do this ?




meerkats


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. It sounds like you really have disgraced yourself



call me elton, i'm still standing


----------



## Bee62

Yes, these nasty meerkats annoy everyone.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, these nasty meerkats annoy everyone.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Get it out of here ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade

Only the dead have seen the end of war.

Platon.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> Only the dead have seen the end of war.
> 
> Platon.




ahh wibble 



i have a pet named after baldrick


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Bee62

I am really tired this night. I don`t know why. 
I will take some armadillos and put them one after another, making a bed for me.
Take a kind hegdehonk and roll them into my shirt to get a pillow that`s not so prickly, to lay my head on.
And then: Good night roommates of the CDR. Sleep all well.
Tomorrow all problems will be smoother.


----------



## Bee62

But what`s that ? A sound like a _locomotion.





_


----------



## Bee62

There must be a party. 
Well, it seems I am the only guest....
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am really tired this night. I don`t know why.
> I will take some armadillos and put them one after another, making a bed for me.
> Take a kind hegdehonk and roll them into my shirt to get a pillow that`s not so prickly, to lay my head on.
> And then: Good night roommates of the CDR. Sleep all well.
> Tomorrow all problems will be smoother.


I hope you're right. 
Night night,Sabine, sleep well. 
Sounds like a nice comfy bed so you should.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> There must be a party.
> Well, it seems I am the only guest....
> Good night.


Just watching my episode of the day with wifey. 
Sorry, Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Revenge of the Cybermen" Part Three. 
Nice filming in Wookey Hole Caves, but otherwise awful.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all.
> Just got back from doctor visit.
> Next CT scan will be in April to monitor what is going on with me.
> One more test tomorrow to rule out something.


Hope it is all OK Noel, and nothing painful or too worrying.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam,
> It always is
> Thanks! It's a big step forward. I will be able to go to driving school once I pass the road test


What is the road test Noel?
Do you have to be able to tell the road from the pavement (sidewalks) before they let you in a car?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I cried last night
> I never cry!
> My husband gave me hug and the waterworks started.
> I have been feeling very stressed out watching my 17mo old grandson.
> He is fighting his naps and I spend 2-3 hours trying and I'm way behind on my house chores plus all my kids activities. It been happening for like 2 weeks. He falls asleep on me in 2 minutes but wakes as I lay him down
> Yesterday I drove him around town for 45 minutes and he stayed awake!
> 
> 
> So I had a couple of drinks and went to bed early.
> 
> I felt much better today.
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading


Sorry you're upset Kathy, I found babies are such hard work even when you can give them back after a couple of hours.
Maybe if you gave your grandson a couple of drinks he would go to bed early and you would both feel better!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I'm so sad... so I went into my millipede enclosure and found one like this
> View attachment 198869
> 
> I literally have no clue how it happened and now scared for my other millis.



So sorry to see that, Austin, what could have happened?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> How horrible.
> So sorry, Austin.
> Have you seen : http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cannibalistic-african-giant-millipedes.55162/


Not more cannibals!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not more cannibals!!


It seems they're everywhere. 
Good evening (or even morning), Lyn. 
Hope you have a smashing weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I got some daffs yesterday to cheers the place up and they opened up nicely overnight
> View attachment 198879


We've got daffs blooming everywhere on the sides of roads and roundabouts here already!
They must be pretty hardy ones.
I love daffs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We've got daffs blooming everywhere on the sides of roads and roundabouts here already!
> They must be pretty hardy ones.
> I love daffs!


I'm daffy if that counts.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh Kathy, I so feel for you. My daughter would not nap ever. It was exhausting.
> 
> At 17 months they're very defiant and, I hate to say this, but tough love involving a bed in a safe place and a child gate so he can't get out is needed.
> 
> You also find that the better he sleeps at night the worse they sleep by day and I know which I prefer.
> 
> I used to take her out for long walks in the pushchair. She'd fall asleep and then I would leave her asleep in the pushchair outside the back door (with rain cover and blankets as necessary) while I got on with my jobs. It was the only way.
> 
> We used controlled crying to get her to stay asleep at night.
> 
> Night 1: She cried, we would go and comfort her but not pick her up and then leave her, returning every 15 minutes until she was asleep. It took forever and a lot of stress for me.
> 
> Night 2: Same again, but every 20 minutes - it took about 2 hours.
> 
> Night 3: She gave up after half an hour and slept through the night.


If I had a crying baby I would take them for a long walk in the pushchair and leave them outside someone else's back door!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Vegetable and salad 'crisis' in the UK
> Iceberg lettuces and broccoli rationed as vegetable crisis hits supermarkets - BBC News
> 
> Can't say I have noticed yet, but I was going to buy some broccoli later.


It's been quite hard to get bagged salads for Lola here this last week at Tesco Aldi and Sainsbury.
Just picking up what I can when I can.
Sainsbury are going to import iceberg fro the US and it will cost a lot more.
Glad Lola doesn't eat iceberg.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The same offer of free tortoise food from America stands for you as well!


Many thanks Ed, you're generous offer is greatly appreciated, we're OK at the moment - will see how the salad situation goes!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> What in the world is detention? :/ If it's what I think, then I had a couple of third-graders who needed that!


My school has banned the word 'detention' - its now called 'Catch Up' time.
I'm not sure of that's catch up with your work or students and teachers catch up with each other to find out what they've all been doing or maybe it was 'ketchup' time and they have a tomato sauce fight to resolve their differences. I'll have to organise a session to find out what happens


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe not a bad idea.
> In my youngest days we had the cane, the ruler and the slipper.
> That didn't work.


My biggest fear when I got into trouble at school was my parents finding out.
If I was in trouble in school I was in double trouble at home!
Not all parents are as supportive of schools these days, but automatically blame them and let their kids get away with murder.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hi Boys! No time to catch up on the thread, just jumping in to say hi, and Cousin! (Adam) if you cry at the mirror it must be the tears of pride and joy! You are very goor looking❤


Hi Ewa, hope you are well!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrrrrrrraaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She's just eaten a moderate amount of lettuce and turnip tops.
> What a good girl she is.
> Phew! I'm so relieved.


Huraaaayyyyyyyy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> What is the road test Noel?
> Do you have to be able to tell the road from the pavement (sidewalks) before they let you in a car?


Hi Lyn
The road test is to see how well I can drive a company package delivery truck. They have me take it on the road and maneuver safely with it.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's sad when you view HELL as the good ole days.


I loved school when I was on the receiving end of it - much more than I do now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My biggest fear when I got into trouble at school was my parents finding out.
> If I was in trouble in school I was in double trouble at home!
> Not all parents are as supportive of schools these days, but automatically blame them and let their kids get away with murder.


I know what you mean. 
I was not afraid of my teachers at all, it was just a game to me, but if they threatened to tell my parents, I was truly terrified and behaved myself. 
For a while.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just wanted to let all my lovies know I passed
> Woohoo!
> One step closer!
> Class is in 2 weeks


Congratulations Noel!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Huraaaayyyyyyyy!


Indeed. 
I am so relieved.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn
> The road test is to see how well I can drive a company package delivery truck. They have me take it on the road and maneuver safely with it.


Good evening, you brilliant trucker, you.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Things not going well post-operatively for my godmother's husband
> 
> Hoping for better news in the morning.
> 
> Time for bed now! Good night all.


Sorry to hear that, hope things improve overnight.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It seems they're everywhere.
> Good evening (or even morning), Lyn.
> Hope you have a smashing weekend.


Hi Adam, its taken me a while to catch up tonight!
Busy Day in the CDR
Hope you have a good weekend too and don't have to work too hard with your students.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn
> The road test is to see how well I can drive a company package delivery truck. They have me take it on the road and maneuver safely with it.


Ahh I see!
Do you have to like Yorkies to get the job?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, its taken me a while to catch up tonight!
> Busy Day in the CDR
> Hope you have a good weekend too and don't have to work too hard with your students.


Yup, lovely and busy today.
Nice to not see you, too though, Lyn.
I have just two hours tomorrow and then Zacariah's coming to play in the evening, not seen him since my Spain trip, he's had exams, so it'll be good to catch up. .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, lovely and busy today.
> Nice to not see you, too though, Lyn.
> I have just two hours tomorrow and then Zacariah's coming to play in the evening, not seen him since my Spain trip, he's had exams, so it'll be good to catch up. .


Should be fun - hope Zac's successful in his exams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Should be fun - hope Zac's successful in his exams


He's intelligent and works hard. 
He'll be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Should be fun - hope Zac's successful in his exams


Plans for the weekend. ?
Other than ironing .


----------



## Lyn W

Just realised it's 2 a.m!
Way past my bedtime so I'd better take myself off up the apples and pears.
I'll not see you sometime tomorrow I expect.
Nos da Adam (and anyone else who may just be popping in or out).
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just realised it's 2 a.m!
> Way past my bedtime so I'd better take myself off up the apples and pears.
> I'll not see you sometime tomorrow I expect.
> Nos da Adam (and anyone else who may just be popping in or out).
> Take care


I love it when people chat to me and lose all track of time. 
Nos da, Lyn, speak tomorrow.
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plans for the weekend. ?
> Other than ironing .


No big plans - just a continuation of letter writing for my nephew
It has taken most of this evening but left it unfinished when I realised the deadline wasn't for another week!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No big plans - just a continuation of letter writing for my nephew
> It has taken most of this evening but left it unfinished when I realised the deadline wasn't for another week!


Golly, yes. 
Not a nice job, but good luck with that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love it when people chat to me and lose all track of time.
> Nos da, Lyn, speak tomorrow.
> Sleep well.


Not lost track of time - just lost my clock!!
It took off through an open window.........
.......well - they do say time flies!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not lost track of time - just lost my clock!!
> It took off through an open window.........
> .......well - they do say time flies!!


It certainly does in here. 
Cuckoo clocks might fly, I suppose.


----------



## Lyn W

Night Night!
or it will be day day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Night Night!
> or it will be day day!


You just can't tear yourself away can you ?
................
Lyn ?
.................
Lyn ?
...............


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Ahh I see!
> Do you have to like Yorkies to get the job?


That's funny
Those do look good
Good night Lyn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> That's funny
> Those do look good
> Good night Lyn


They're yummy. 
But It seems to me they're smaller now than they were in the seventies.
Or my mouths bigger.............


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're yummy.
> But It seems to me they're smaller now than they sere in the seventies.
> Or my mouths bigger.............


Probably both


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Probably both


Yup. 
And my hands are bigger, too, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
One of my eyes has already closed and the other is drooping. 
Time I had some sleep. 
Take care and speak to you all in the morning.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> That's funny
> Those do look good
> Good night Lyn



Congrats Noel!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Good night CDR people !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

Godmother's husband is "critical and unstable"  He's still with us at least. All we can do is hope. 

On a happier note, we're off to London again later today. I'll keep you in suspenders on that one for the moment, but we're childishly excited about the reason


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all.
> Just got back from doctor visit.
> Next CT scan will be in April to monitor what is going on with me.
> One more test tomorrow to rule out something.


Hope all is well, Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good night CDR people !


Good morning, Grandpa!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Godmother's husband is "critical and unstable"  He's still with us at least. All we can do is hope.
> 
> On a happier note, we're off to London again later today. I'll keep you in suspenders on that one for the moment, but we're childishly excited about the reason


That's sad  I hope he pulls through. 

I'll stay tuned to see what you're up to in London.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just wanted to let all my lovies know I passed
> Woohoo!
> One step closer!
> Class is in 2 weeks


Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> On a happier note, we're off to London again later today. I'll keep you in suspenders on that one for the moment, but we're childishly excited about the reason


And it's not rugby related... though the 6 nations does start today. Come on Wales!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good night CDR people !


Good night, Grandpa! 
And now, good morning! 
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Godmother's husband is "critical and unstable"  He's still with us at least. All we can do is hope.
> 
> On a happier note, we're off to London again later today. I'll keep you in suspenders on that one for the moment, but we're childishly excited about the reason


Oh, how exciting! 
I love surprises.
Good morning, Linda. 
Really, really hope things improve for husband of godmother, I'm sure he's in good hands.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Grandpa!


Good morning, Lena. 
I have a lesson in 10 minutes, so speak later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, cruel world. 
It seems a lot of bad things are happening right now to friends on the forum. 
But some good stuff, too. 
Come on Wales! 
And England.


----------



## JoesMum

It would be an American doctor... (apologies to US friends for this - it's a sweeping UK generalisation about American cheese not an insult to America)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're yummy.
> But It seems to me they're smaller now than they were in the seventies.
> Or my mouths bigger.............


..............no comment!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Godmother's husband is "critical and unstable"  He's still with us at least. All we can do is hope.
> 
> On a happier note, we're off to London again later today. I'll keep you in suspenders on that one for the moment, but we're childishly excited about the reason


Where there's life there's hope so hope he pulls through.

Does your day involve lunch with the Queen?
Hope you have a lovely time whatever the reason and that it's dry down there, very cold but bright and sunny here!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And it's not rugby related... though the 6 nations does start today. Come on Wales!


<<Singing>>........
"Mae hen wlad fy nhadau........"
............just practicing for tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Where there's life there's hope so hope he pulls through.
> 
> Does your day involve lunch with the Queen?
> Hope you have a lovely time whatever the reason and that it's dry down there, very cold but bright and sunny here!


No. It's more magical than that 

We have just got on the train.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> No. It's more magical than that
> 
> We have just got on the train.


Oooh what a mystery!
Will look out for the pictures.....have a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It would be an American doctor... (apologies to US friends for this - it's a sweeping UK generalisation about American cheese not an insult to America)
> View attachment 198954


I'll just have to cut down on the cheese in my cups of tea then


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone, and hope your Saturday is everything you want it to be!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It would be an American doctor... (apologies to US friends for this - it's a sweeping UK generalisation about American cheese not an insult to America)
> View attachment 198954


Rubbish! Rubbish ! Rubbish ! 
I tell you cheese, wine and red meat is the key to long life. 
Or a happy one at least. 
EAT CHEESE !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No. It's more magical than that
> 
> We have just got on the train.


Magical , hmmm.
Train ...hmmmm.
Hogwarts Express ?
You're going to Hogwarts ???
Yippeee!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Magical , hmmm.
> Train ...hmmmm.
> Hogwarts Express ?
> You're going to Hogwarts ???
> Yippeee!!!!


Getting warmer...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone, and hope your Saturday is everything you want it to be!


Good morning, Lyn. 
Lesson on conspiracy theories today.
Goodness these young people believe a lot of nonsense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Getting warmer...


Euro Disney ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Euro Disney ?


In London?! No passport needed today.


----------



## Kristoff

Just finished "Narcos". Watching "Vikings". 
Kristoff hasn't eaten yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In London?! No passport needed today.


Isn't Euro Disney mobile ?
Floating on a big pink cloud ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just finished "Narcos". Watching "Vikings".
> Kristoff hasn't eaten yet.


After yesterdays success , Tidgy refusing to eat again. 
Hmmmmm. 
My seeds haven't sprouted. 
Purple fingers strike again.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No. It's more magical than that
> 
> We have just got on the train.


Magical Lantern Festival??


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Magical Lantern Festival??


Getting colder...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Getting colder...


It's the North London Brew Fest today! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Joseph and The Amazing Technicolour Jellyfish is on at the theatre.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Getting colder...


OK, then: http://www.visitlondon.com/things-t...he-making-of-harry-potter#5GTBBEHpWW1Y1e2A.97


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> OK, then: http://www.visitlondon.com/things-t...he-making-of-harry-potter#5GTBBEHpWW1Y1e2A.97


Ooooooooohhhhhhhh, I think you're right. 
Very good. 
But I was pretty close with Hogwarts!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> OK, then: http://www.visitlondon.com/things-t...he-making-of-harry-potter#5GTBBEHpWW1Y1e2A.97


Nope!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooooooohhhhhhhh, I think you're right.
> Very good.
> But I was pretty close with Hogwarts!


Google knows everything


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Google knows everything





JoesMum said:


> Nope!


Oops


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Google knows everything


But not necessarily the right answer.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Google knows everything


But got it wrong. We're just arriving at Charing Cross and will walk from here


----------



## JoesMum

This is today's treat
https://www.harrypottertheplay.com/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This is today's treat
> https://www.harrypottertheplay.com/


Ok, wow! 
I wasn't far wrong. 
Enjoy, it should be great! 
And Beer Fest after.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> This is today's treat
> https://www.harrypottertheplay.com/


Google was (almost) right, hehheh. 
Enjoy, Linda! Looks great!  And thank you for giving us the chance to guess


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Google was (almost) right, hehheh.
> Enjoy, Linda! Looks great!  And thank you for giving us the chance to guess


Yeah, that was fun. 
Thanks, Linda and Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out with Tidgy and my temp gun (thanks, Ed) , for some warm sun. 
Hopefully. 
I am going to give Tidgy so much exercise, she'll think she's walked to Cameroon. 
And hopefully stimulate her appetite. 
See you in Yaoundé later people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And good afternoon, Sabine. 
@Bee62 
Catch you later, i hope.


----------



## Bee62

> And good afternoon, Sabine.
> @Bee62
> Catch you later, i hope.



Good afternoon Adam and Good afternoon all CDR`s.

Snow is melting slowly here. It gets warmer today. 44,6 F.
Hope that spring is coming soon this year. I like and need a sunbath like my torts. Want to crawl into their enclosure .....
My "habitat" is much to cold for me these days !

Hope you are all fine, but read that there are many sorrows in our CDR family. I am really sorry to hear that.

Special "fingers crossed" for your Godmothers husband @JoesMum. I hope he will recover soon.


Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

No news is good news, I hope. 

Meanwhile


----------



## Bee62

Are you a Harry Potter fan, Linda ?


----------



## JoesMum

My children are the Harry Potter generation. They grew up desperate for the next book to be published. We all read the books. I even remember multiple bookmarks in in a single newly published book we took on holiday. 

My children aged 20 and 23 have regressed 10 years


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff had a quick snack! I'm excited!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff had a quick snack! I'm excited!


His appetite will build  That's pretty good going


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam and Good afternoon all CDR`s.
> 0
> Snow is melting slowly here. It gets warmer today. 44,6 F.
> Hope that spring is coming soon this year. I like and need a sunbath like my torts. Want to crawl into their enclosure .....
> My "habitat" is much to cold for me these days !
> 
> Hope you are all fine, but read that there are many sorrows in our CDR family. I am really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Special "fingers crossed" for your Godmothers husband @JoesMum. I hope he will recover soon.
> 
> 
> Sabine


Hello! 
° waves °
Just making a coffee and then back out with The Tidge. 
I often sleep in her enclosure, but today we are outside in the sun. 90 ° F on the ground in the sun and in the 80s when the clouds come over, seventies in the corners by the bushes and stuff. (so between 23 and 32 C, if you like, ideal !) 
Glad it's warming up where you are, soon be Spring!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No news is good news, I hope.
> 
> Meanwhile
> View attachment 198956


Most splendid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My children are the Harry Potter generation. They grew up desperate for the next book to be published. We all read the books. I even remember multiple bookmarks in in a single newly published book we took on holiday.
> 
> My children aged 20 and 23 have regressed 10 years


They're super books. 
I read them all to wifey doing all the voices. Excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff had a quick snack! I'm excited!


Hurray!!!!!!!! 
Hope Tidgy will in a minute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Lyn.
Sorry, I'm just going outside again for Sun and attempts to feed Tidgy. 
Speak later!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff had a quick snack! I'm excited!


Well done Kristoff!
Lola refused to get up today - the temps have dropped again outside even though inside his are the same.
Anyway after a nice long warm soak he is eating all the food I put down now and basking.
No doubt he'll be back in bed by 3 pm though!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lyn.
> Sorry, I'm just going outside again for Sun and attempts to feed Tidgy.
> Speak later!


Enjoy your sunshine - far too cold here still - frost again this morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy your sunshine - far too cold here still - frost again this morning!


Spring will be here this week or next, then only two or three weeks to summer, hopefully. 
Tidgy had a great time outside, I got some work done and the goodly Tidge ate a little more of her greens. 
Not a nibble, not a lot, but I'm satisfied at this time.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hmmm


Hmmmmmm ?
Hmmmm.


----------



## Lyn W

Congratulations to Scotland for their surprise win over Ireland in the first of the 6 nations rugby matches today!
Great start!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to Scotland for their surprise win over Ireland in the first of the 6 nations rugby matches day!
> Great start!


Yes, very close game. 
Interesting tournament this year, hopefully. 
The 6 nations gets the highest average attendance of any sporting competition, above the football World Cup and Euros, ahead of the Rugby Word Cup and even ahead of NFL. 70, 000 per game on average!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, very close game.
> Interesting tournament this year, hopefully.
> The 6 nations gets the highest average attendance of any sporting competition, above the football World Cup and Euros, ahead of the Rugby Word Cup and even ahead of NFL. 70, 000 per game on average!


I'm hoping to get tickets for some of the home matches again this year; can't beat the atmosphere in the Millennium Stadium (Sorry - Principality Stadium as it's now called).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm hoping to get tickets for some of the home matches again this year; can't beat the atmosphere in the Millennium Stadium (Sorry - Principality Stadium as it's now called).


Wish I could join you. 
I love the atmosphere at rugby games. 
Even better than the World Chess Final.


----------



## Lyn W

Somehow I don't think I'll be wishing to join you at a World Chess Final!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Somehow I don't think I'll be wishing to join you at a World Chess Final!


You're missing out on a treat. 
Thrilling stuff when Carlsen plays c4.


----------



## Bee62

Have a great weekend @All 

Wooly Bully !!!!
https://youtu.be/uE_MpQhgtQ8


----------



## Bee62

Party time....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Gillian.
> Fun chatting with you.
> Sleep well.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well. 

Has Tidgy eaten today?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> I just wanted to let all my lovies know I passed
> Woohoo!
> One step closer!
> Class is in 2 weeks


Well done! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Party time....


You're in a party mood today, Sabine! 
Have a smashing weekend, yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Has Tidgy eaten today?


A moderate amount. 
She's currently napping But I'll try again later. 
Good evening Gillian and Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A moderate amount.
> She's currently napping But I'll try again later.
> Good evening Gillian and Oli.


Gosh! Even today? 

Oli too would not eat much, so I offered him his favourite: *lettuce!* However, he only ate a very small amount.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Gosh! Even today?
> 
> Oli too would not eat much, so I offered him his favourite: *lettuce!* However, he only ate a very small amount.


They'll come round.
Silly torts.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They'll come round.
> Silly torts.


I really do hope so.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're missing out on a treat.
> Thrilling stuff when Carlsen plays c4.


Just don't ask for the check


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Have a great weekend @All
> 
> Wooly Bully !!!!


Nice to see you so cheerful today, Sabine!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> well said sir


Good evening.

*WHY* John?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just don't ask for the check


S'okay, he's my mate.


----------



## cmacusa3

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy, Craig. Old buddy and godfather of my never hatching eggs.


Well that's disappointing, I sure was hoping for one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> Well that's disappointing, I sure was hoping for one.


Good afternoon, Craig.


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Craig.


Hello Adam! How are you sir?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> Hello Adam! How are you sir?


Most marvelous, thanks. 
And your good self ?


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most marvelous, thanks.
> And your good self ?


I'm fantastic, just got home from donating some blood, feeling very refreshed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> I'm fantastic, just got home from donating some blood, feeling very refreshed


A good thing to do. 
I used to give blood, but they won't take mine here, now, cos I had TB, even though it's cured.


----------



## Gillian M

cmac3 said:


> Hello Adam! How are you sir?


Hi hope you are well. 

Are we all to say "*SIR*" to Adam @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Gillian M

cmac3 said:


> I'm fantastic, just got home from donating some blood, feeling very refreshed


Well done!


----------



## cmacusa3

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi hope you are well.
> 
> Are we all to say "*SIR*" to Adam @Tidgy's Dad ?


I do it ask part of growing up a military kid and then I also was a military man. I was taught that's a sign of respect and I definitely respect Sir Adam


----------



## cmacusa3

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A good thing to do.
> I used to give blood, but they won't take mine here, now, cos I had TB, even though it's cured.


I've done it for years, I also have high iron in my blood so it helps control my numbers.


----------



## Kristoff

cmac3 said:


> I've done it for years, I also have high iron in my blood so it helps control my numbers.


My husband and his dad do the same. 
Never knew about not being able to donate blood after TB. 
What about latent TB? I have that (as most kids from poorer countries do). It doesn't affect anyone but makes it more likely for me to get TB under certain circumstances.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi hope you are well.
> 
> Are we all to say "*SIR*" to Adam @Tidgy's Dad ?


It's optional, ma'am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

cmac3 said:


> I do it ask part of growing up a military kid and then I also was a military man. I was taught that's a sign of respect and I definitely respect Sir Adam


Ahem. 
Despite repeated pleas, threats and bribes Queen Liz has yet to give me a Knighthood. 
Maybe this year.


----------



## Gillian M

cmac3 said:


> I do it ask part of growing up a military kid and then I also was a military man. I was taught that's a sign of respect and I definitely respect Sir Adam


I for one am nicknamed "The *MILITARY* woman."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My husband and his dad do the same.
> Never knew about not being able to donate blood after TB.
> What about latent TB? I have that (as most kids from poorer countries do). It doesn't affect anyone but makes it more likely for me to get TB under certain circumstances.


I think they're just very cautious here, not sure about other countries or latent TB.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's optional, ma'am.


Yessir!


----------



## cmacusa3

Kristoff said:


> My husband and his dad do the same.
> Never knew about not being able to donate blood after TB.
> What about latent TB? I have that (as most kids from poorer countries do). It doesn't affect anyone but makes it more likely for me to get TB under certain circumstances.


They would probably let you and then they run tests on it. Here it's a long process of questions before you can donate. Then they take samples and test all of them before the actual donation is used.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they're just very cautious here, not sure about other countries or latent TB.


Yep. I have the same feeling. They are too cautious in this region.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off to buy milk for my coffee, light bulbs for, erm, the lights and biscuits for wifey.
Zac's chatting to wifey 'bout the holiday, so I won't be missed, he's going through all the photos and souvenirs with her.
Back in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. I have the same feeling. They are too cautious in this region.


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kristoff

Back to Kristoff's diet: I spotted two early dandelions today in a neighbor's garden! I'll go over to say hello tomorrow. And pray that K will eat


----------



## cmacusa3

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. I have the same feeling. They are too cautious in this region.


I think it's good to be cautious. Last year they wouldn't take mine because I had been in Florida when the Zika Virus had been reported there.


----------



## Kristoff

I'm off to bed: an early raid on the neighbor's garden tomorrow. 

Good night, roommates - whenever that might be in your time zone.


----------



## JoesMum

Living up to expectations. Part 2 shortly


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to buy milk for my coffee, light bulbs for, erm, the lights and biscuits for wifey.
> Zac's chatting to wifey 'bout the holiday, so I won't be missed, he's going through all the photos and souvenirs with her.
> Back in a bit.


Nothing for me, nothing for OLI, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Back to Kristoff's diet: I spotted two early dandelions today in a neighbor's garden! I'll go over to say hello tomorrow. And pray that K will eat


Good luck, am hoping for some here, soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Nothing for me, nothing for OLI, Adam?


An email from me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better safe than sorry.


Definitely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm off to bed: an early raid on the neighbor's garden tomorrow.
> 
> Good night, roommates - whenever that might be in your time zone.


Nos da, Lena.
Sleep well.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> An email from me.


Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 198971
> 
> Living up to expectations. Part 2 shortly


I'm sure part two will be even better. 
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Nothing for me, nothing for OLI, Adam?


Yep, got you both some cheesy pretzels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck, am hoping for some here, soon.


Dandelions, not luck. 
Well luck as well, I suppose.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you.


Answered it immediately.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, got you both some cheesy pretzels.


What if Oli doesn't like them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What if Oli doesn't like them?


They're cheesy. 
He'll love 'em.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're cheesy.
> He'll love 'em.


OK, I'll see to it.

And thank you so much Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

A pic for @Tidgy's Dad *ONLY
*






Yessir!​


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at Cold Dark Room.

Why is it so QUIET here today, let alone COLD?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at Cold Dark Room.
> 
> Why is it so QUIET here today, let alone COLD?


Don't know.


----------



## Moozillion

Sorry I'm not chatty.
Back giving me trouble. Nothing new.
Guess I shouldn't have slacked off in my physical therapy...


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Sorry I'm not chatty.
> Back giving me trouble. Nothing new.
> Guess I shouldn't have slacked off in my physical therapy...



My back hurts today too. Let's commiserate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sorry I'm not chatty.
> Back giving me trouble. Nothing new.
> Guess I shouldn't have slacked off in my physical therapy...





Yvonne G said:


> My back hurts today too. Let's commiserate!


Mine too, since I did some work outside earlier.
Ouch. 
So sorry to hear you're hurting ladies, I'll join in the commiserations If I'm not intruding on a girly thing.
Let's hope we all feel better after a good night's sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy ate! 
She had a little this afternoon, a little early evening and has just eaten a load of good things and gone to bed. A large amount.
Good girl! 
Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finally starved her into submission.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After yesterdays success , Tidgy refusing to eat again.
> Hmmmmm.
> My seeds haven't sprouted.
> Purple fingers strike again.




Sorry Tidgy isn't feeling well
Are you watering the seeds like crazy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry Tidgy isn't feeling well
> Are you watering the seeds like crazy?


Tidgy not ill, just wasn't eating, but finally, this evening, she ate a lot. 
She was just being naughty, i think. 
No, I'm just keeping the seeds slightly damp. No joy 
Thanks for the concern , Kathy, how are you today ? And it's a day off from the baby isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine too, since I did some work outside earlier.
> Ouch.
> So sorry to hear you're hurting ladies, I'll join in the commiserations If I'm not intruding on a girly thing.
> Let's hope we all feel better after a good night's sleep.


I missed out an important comma there, I meant "Sorry you're hurting, ladies."
Not "Sorry you're hurting ladies" which i'm rather hoping you're not.


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion and @Yvonne and @Tidgys Dad
I used to chat with my fingers, not with my back !

Great thing that Tidgy decided to eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion and @Yvonne and @Tidgys Dad
> I used to chat with my fingers, not with my back !
> 
> Great thing that Tidgy decided to eat.


Good evening, Sabine. 
Yes, I'm delighted with SuperTidge. 
And I learned how to type with my back in case I ever got my hands tied up near a computer or typewriter. 
And so I can have a glass of beer in one hand and a sandwich in the other and still type.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> And so I can have a glass of beer in one hand and a sandwich in the other and still type.



Please show me ! I wanna have a pic of this !
And by the way: Good evening Adam, Tidgy and wify. Hello Morocco !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Please show me ! I wanna have a pic of this !
> And by the way: Good evening Adam, Tidgy and wify. Hello Morocco !


Hello, Germany ! 
I will post a picture soon. 
Perhaps........


----------



## Bee62

Im very pleased and looking forward for your picture Sir !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Craig ( @cmac3 ). I read your name as Adam wrote you.
I like it when you "like" me. ( what I write ... )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here you go. 
My stand by typing position.


----------



## Bee62

Okay Adam, your back seems to be very sensitive ( no, to find the right words is the task of your brain )
But the spelling and pronouncing.... Very impressive what your back is able to !
How do you get this ability ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay Adam, your back seems to be very sensitive ( no, to find the right words is the task of your brain )
> But the spelling and pronouncing.... Very impressive what your back is able to !
> How do you get this ability ????


I'm forever being handcuffed. 
One learns.


----------



## Bee62

> I'm forever being handcuffed.



I think you mean lovely handcuffed by wify and Tidgy.


----------



## cmacusa3

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Craig ( @cmac3 ). I read your name as Adam wrote you.
> I like it when you "like" me. ( what I write ... )


----------



## Bee62

cmac3 said



Bee62 replyd


----------



## Yvonne G

Alright, let's try to keep it down over there. All this smiling is lighting up the room to bright.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think you mean lovely handcuffed by wify and Tidgy.


Tidgy and wifey are guilty of everything.
Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Alright, let's try to keep it down over there. All this smiling is lighting up the room to bright.


Yeah, it's supposed to be Dark in here! 
Let's tone it down. 

That's better.


----------



## Bee62

If it`s not allowed to brighten up the darkness, I think I`ll better go to bed and sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If it`s not allowed to brighten up the darkness, I think I`ll better go to bed and sleep.


Night night, ccl Bee.
Hope you sleep well. 
Oops, I'm doing the lighting, now 
Oops again,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That's better.


----------



## Bee62

Adam said:




That's better.





Bee replied:

Have a good night Adam. 

*"That"* might be better, but *this is me *.... !


----------



## Moozillion

You're all being VERY silly!!!!!!!!! 
(which is why I like to hang out here!!!!  )


----------



## Moozillion

About to turn in.
Tomorrow is the Super Bowl. For our UK friends, this is the final BIG gridiron football game of the season. It determines THE top team. 
We'll be having friends over and lots of food and wine, so not sure if I'll not see you much tomorrow...

GO NEW ENGLAND!!!!! (I don't really care that much about the New England team, but they are playing the Atlanta Falcons, and the Falcons are the ARCH ENEMIES of our hometown New Orleans Saints. So we will cheer for ANYONE to beat the Falcons!!!!!  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee replied:
> 
> Have a good night Adam.
> 
> *"That"* might be better, but *this is me *.... !


Aaaaaaaagggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've gone blind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> About to turn in.
> Tomorrow is the Super Bowl. For our UK friends, this is the final BIG gridiron football game of the season. It determines THE top team.
> We'll be having friends over and lots of food and wine, so not sure if I'll not see you much tomorrow...
> 
> GO NEW ENGLAND!!!!! (I don't really care that much about the New England team, but they are playing the Atlanta Falcons, and the Falcons are the ARCH ENEMIES of our hometown New Orleans Saints. So we will cheer for ANYONE to beat the Falcons!!!!!  )


I'll be a Patriot tomorrow then. 
Enjoy the day.
i used to watch the Superbowl back in the University Years, and sort of rooted for the Cowboys once or twice as I recall. Drank lots of Bud @Grandpa Turtle 144
Last one I watched was When the Ravens won (I cheered them on because of Poe) and their was a half hour power cut if I remember!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, i'm off for a much needed lie down. 
I will see you all for Superbowl Sunday tomorrow. 
And the rugby. 
Night, night, Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam! 
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!


Hope you have a peaceful night Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Sorry I'm not chatty.
> Back giving me trouble. Nothing new.
> Guess I shouldn't have slacked off in my physical therapy...


Hope your back is feeling better today Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My back hurts today too. Let's commiserate!


Hope yours is better too Yvonne.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Lyn. Good morning CD Roomies 

We're off to see the in-laws today. We'll be in trouble for being late as we all slept in after a late return from London yesterday. Whoops!

Here's a cartoon from the Sunday Times for Adam


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine too, since I did some work outside earlier.
> Ouch.
> So sorry to hear you're hurting ladies, I'll join in the commiserations If I'm not intruding on a girly thing.
> Let's hope we all feel better after a good night's sleep.


Oh dear, seems you're all the stage when your backs go out more than you do!
(..saw that on a birthday card recently )
Hope you're feeling better too Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lyn. Good morning CD Roomies
> 
> We're off to see the in-laws today. We'll be in trouble for being late as we all slept in after a late return from London yesterday. Whoops!
> 
> Here's a cartoon from the Sunday Times for Adam
> View attachment 199033


Morning Linda - did you enjoy the theatre?
Hope the in laws behave themselves today.
Love the cartoon!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy ate!
> She had a little this afternoon, a little early evening and has just eaten a load of good things and gone to bed. A large amount.
> Good girl!
> Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Finally starved her into submission.


Brilliant!
Hopefully her strop is over!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Germany !
> I will post a picture soon.
> Perhaps........


............and hello from the UK
(It's beginning to sound like the voting part of the Eurovision Political Song Contest
Can't see UK doing well this year after the Brexit result - but then again can't remember when they last did any good at all)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here you go.
> My stand by typing position.
> View attachment 198991


A clear case of arson!
You bumming around again Adam?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> About to turn in.
> Tomorrow is the Super Bowl. For our UK friends, this is the final BIG gridiron football game of the season. It determines THE top team.
> We'll be having friends over and lots of food and wine, so not sure if I'll not see you much tomorrow...
> 
> GO NEW ENGLAND!!!!! (I don't really care that much about the New England team, but they are playing the Atlanta Falcons, and the Falcons are the ARCH ENEMIES of our hometown New Orleans Saints. So we will cheer for ANYONE to beat the Falcons!!!!!  )


........and I'll be watching Wales v Italy rugby.
We're the same in Wales - we don't care who wins as long as its not England
(sorry English friends, old rivalries etc)
Good luck to your team, Bea!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ........and I'll be watching Wales v Italy rugby.
> We're the same in Wales - we don't care who wins as long as its not England
> (sorry English friends, old rivalries etc)
> Good luck to your team, Bea!


In our house we've always supported any of the 4 home nations, but there are priorities. 

Mum was born near Llanelli, so Wales was ingrained from birth. 

Dad was English, but not such a passionate rugby fan so, while there was rivalry for Wales v England, we'd happily support England when they weren't playing Wales. 

After that a home nation v a foreign nation always support. 

My Mum's brother married a a half Welsh half Scot lady, so they always want England to lose


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Morning Linda - did you enjoy the theatre?


Very much indeed. They've done a very good job. 


> Hope the in laws behave themselves today.


So do we. We have both children so there's some hope, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Linda, hope your in-laws behave better than my MIL this morning. :/ It was awful. But nothing that wouldn't go away with a few glasses and a few months of patience - and then I'll be in Denmark. 
Anyway, Kristoff provided me with an outdoor therapy session. He's amazing. And he ate a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm having a bit of trouble posting/liking today .
Had a couple of double posts and '*Alerts' *in the top corner flashes for ages when I do either.
Anyone else getting the same?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble posting/liking today .
> Had a couple of double posts and '*Alerts' *in the top corner flashes for ages when I do either.
> Anyone else getting the same?


Not yet, but I had a few problems yesterday


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Linda, hope your in-laws behave better than my MIL this morning. :/ It was awful. But nothing that wouldn't go away with a few glasses and a few months of patience - and then I'll be in Denmark.
> Anyway, Kristoff provided me with an outdoor therapy session. He's amazing. And he ate a bit.
> View attachment 199035


Good morning Lena
You will miss him when you leave, 
Have you found a good home for him yet?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Not yet, but I had a few problems yesterday


It only stops when I click on Forums and then come back....nothing major but a bit of a pain.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Linda, hope your in-laws behave better than my MIL this morning. :/ It was awful. But nothing that wouldn't go away with a few glasses and a few months of patience - and then I'll be in Denmark.
> Anyway, Kristoff provided me with an outdoor therapy session. He's amazing. And he ate a bit.
> View attachment 199035


Good morning. 

It's not just me that doesn't make the grade as a daughter in law then  I've been with JoesDad for over 30 years now, so it's not going to change!

Is your husband's family Turkish? It sounds like they're unhappy with your move


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble posting/liking today .
> Had a couple of double posts and '*Alerts' *in the top corner flashes for ages when I do either.
> Anyone else getting the same?





JoesMum said:


> Not yet, but I had a few problems yesterday


I've experienced some problems yesterday. Let's not forget about the geckotalk forum, just in case


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> In our house we've always supported any of the 4 home nations, but there are priorities.
> 
> Mum was born near Llanelli, so Wales was ingrained from birth.
> 
> Dad was English, but not such a passionate rugby fan so, while there was rivalry for Wales v England, we'd happily support England when they weren't playing Wales.
> 
> After that a home nation v a foreign nation always support.
> 
> My Mum's brother married a a half Welsh half Scot lady, so they always want England to lose


Same here we have a mixed family.
My sister married a man from Lancashire but his dad was Scottish so he supports both.
My nephews and niece are half Welsh but support England, although one of them has married a Welsh girl so he supports Wales now. It's all good fun and banter in the end!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Lena
> You will miss him when you leave,
> Have you found a good home for him yet?


I'm devastated. 
I haven't found a good home for him and Elsa yet. Will be asking for roommates' advice soon.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It's not just me that doesn't make the grade as a daughter in law then  I've been with JoesDad for over 30 years now, so it's not going to change!
> 
> Is your husband's family Turkish? It sounds like they're unhappy with your move


Yeah, I feel one of the problems is that we're going. MIL works hard to make us feel bad for "abandoning" them, and it makes me feel even worse about not being able to take my own mom.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I'm devastated.
> I haven't found a good home for him and Elsa yet. Will be asking for roommates' advice soon.


I'm so sorry - it will be heart breaking for you.
I sometimes think I should find Lola a better home where he will have lots more space,
_and_ rather selfishly to get my life back because, as much as I love him, he has completely changed my life and tied me to home a lot more in the last few years. I haven't been away from home since I've had him - not even for just an overnight stay, when before Lola I was always throwing a bag in the car and taking off somewhere.
But I would miss him too much now so we are muddling along.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I'm devastated.
> I haven't found a good home for him and Elsa yet. Will be asking for roommates' advice soon.





Kristoff said:


> Yeah, I feel one of the problems is that we're going. MIL works hard to make us feel bad for "abandoning" them, and it makes me feel even worse about not being able to take my own mom.


Sad on both counts  And hard for all concerned.


----------



## JoesMum

Just had news about godmother's husband that he is at last critical and stable after a good night.

Fingers crossed for continued improvement


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just had news about godmother's husband that he is at last critical and stable after a good night.
> 
> Fingers crossed for continued improvement


Hopefully he's turned a corner now and will be on the mend.
I'ts a big op for people of any age.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> I'm devastated.
> I haven't found a good home for him and Elsa yet. Will be asking for roommates' advice soon.



Talking about your torts ? Why do you not take them with you to Denmark ?


*Good morning CDR roommies. Have a good day today.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lyn. Good morning CD Roomies
> 
> We're off to see the in-laws today. We'll be in trouble for being late as we all slept in after a late return from London yesterday. Whoops!
> 
> Here's a cartoon from the Sunday Times for Adam
> View attachment 199033


Thank you, Linda. 
I love it that we'll have a new Doctor in Ausgust 2018 and it still makes front page of BBC news on the internet, is reported on News Channels, every newspaper carries the story and even the Sunday Times consider it worthy of a special cartoon; Big part of British Culture. 
Hope the in-laws goes well and you have a super day. 
I'm presuming no news is good news again ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Talking about your torts ? Why do you not take them with you to Denmark ?
> 
> 
> *Good morning CDR roommies. Have a good day today.*


Ah, Sabine... I'll explain it shortly.


----------



## Bee62

> Ah, Sabine... I'll explain it shortly.



Only if you will tell us.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning Sabine and Adam!
Yes a new Dr Who on the way - and there are women being considered this time!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Lyn.

I never saw Dr. Who


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear, seems you're all the stage when your backs go out more than you do!
> (..saw that on a birthday card recently )
> Hope you're feeling better too Adam!


Good afternoon, Lyn. 
My back seems to be better today after a very nice sleep. 
Lesson in 20 minutes and Zacariah coming this evening, so no sports, watch some telly, I should think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Brilliant!
> Hopefully her strop is over!


Hmmm.
Nor eaten yet today. 
We shall see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ............and hello from the UK
> (It's beginning to sound like the voting part of the Eurovision Political Song Contest
> Can't see UK doing well this year after the Brexit result - but then again can't remember when they last did any good at all)


In the 80's I think! 
Morocco was in it once and now i believe Australia are. 
How terribly European.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A clear case of arson!
> You bumming around again Adam?


Cheek !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In our house we've always supported any of the 4 home nations, but there are priorities.
> 
> Mum was born near Llanelli, so Wales was ingrained from birth.
> 
> Dad was English, but not such a passionate rugby fan so, while there was rivalry for Wales v England, we'd happily support England when they weren't playing Wales.
> 
> After that a home nation v a foreign nation always support.
> 
> My Mum's brother married a a half Welsh half Scot lady, so they always want England to lose


In matches that don't involve Wales or England I like to support Italy. 
Underdogs and all that. 
Hmmm.
That means for Scotland v Ireland I support Italy. 
Okay.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Talking about your torts ? Why do you not take them with you to Denmark ?
> 
> 
> *Good morning CDR roommies. Have a good day today.*


She can't get the paperwork to take them into the EU. So they have to stay in Turkey. 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm presuming no news is good news again ?


News update was posted and it is better 


JoesMum said:


> Just had news about godmother's husband that he is at last critical and stable after a good night.
> 
> Fingers crossed for continued improvement


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Linda, hope your in-laws behave better than my MIL this morning. :/ It was awful. But nothing that wouldn't go away with a few glasses and a few months of patience - and then I'll be in Denmark.
> Anyway, Kristoff provided me with an outdoor therapy session. He's amazing. And he ate a bit.
> View attachment 199035


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Good afternoon, Kristoff, you clever tortoise. 
TIDGY! Look at this photo and read the message!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble posting/liking today .
> Had a couple of double posts and '*Alerts' *in the top corner flashes for ages when I do either.
> Anyone else getting the same?


Nope.
All good here, touch jellyfish.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Lyn.
> 
> I never saw Dr. Who


No I don't watch it either - even though a lot of it is filmed in places I know well in Wales.
I'm not a sci fi fan at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm devastated.
> I haven't found a good home for him and Elsa yet. Will be asking for roommates' advice soon.



Absolutely tragic.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the 80's I think!
> Morocco was in it once and now i believe Australia are.
> How terribly European.


There were rumours about China joining in too but that may have been sarcasm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm so sorry - it will be heart breaking for you.
> I sometimes think I should find Lola a better home where he will have lots more space,
> _and_ rather selfishly to get my life back because, as much as I love him, he has completely changed my life and tied me to home a lot more in the last few years. I haven't been away from home since I've had him - not even for just an overnight stay, when before Lola I was always throwing a bag in the car and taking off somewhere.
> But I would miss him too much now so we are muddling along.


Because of Tidgy I can never leave Morocco. 
I've never lived in a place for so long in my life. 
Luckily I love it here, but never a really long foreign trip again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Nor eaten yet today.
> We shall see.


Lolas only just got up but is tucking in well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just had news about godmother's husband that he is at last critical and stable after a good night.
> 
> Fingers crossed for continued improvement


Splendid. 
That was the first thing i thought about when I logged on today. 
Hope the good news continues.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Talking about your torts ? Why do you not take them with you to Denmark ?
> 
> 
> *Good morning CDR roommies. Have a good day today.*


Good afternoon, ccl Bee. 
You have a super Sunday, too.


----------



## Bee62

Adam said


> Because of Tidgy I can never leave Morocco.
> I've never lived in a place for so long in my life.
> Luckily I love it here, but never a really long foreign trip again.



Is there a generally problem by law to take torts in other countries ?


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and join the great salad hunt now as Lola is down to his last bag!
Nothing suitable in Morrison's last night
Hopefully I can find a few things to make a decent meal for him tomorrow.
I'll see you all later.
Have a good Lazy Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No I don't watch it either - even though a lot of it is filmed in places I know well in Wales.
> I'm not a sci fi fan at all.


Neither am I.
I just love Doctor Who. 
It's science-fantasy not sci-fi. 
(usually).


----------



## Bee62

Hy Lyn,

I understand your problem with or because of Lola well.
Owning 30 cats, 3 dogs, 50 chicken and 5 torts, I will never be able to stay one night away from my home. 
But the love of my pets are much more worth to me than making holidays trips.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Sabine and Adam!
> Yes a new Dr Who on the way - and there are women being considered this time!


There are always women 'considered' but only by the press and the BBC in order to provoke media interest. 
It will be a man, but maybe not a white man this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Lyn.
> 
> I never saw Dr. Who


I think it is on in Germany these days, and some of the DVDs and books are now being released in German.
http://www.doctorwhonews.net/search/label/Germany


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lolas only just got up but is tucking in well.


Tidgy, I hope you're getting all this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam said
> 
> 
> Is there a generally problem by law to take torts in other countries ?


Yes. 
Most species of tortoise are listed as protected by CITES (the Convention In Trade of Endangered Species of flora and fauna.) 
You need paperwork to move them from country to country and if they are wild caught or don't have a certificate saying they were captive bred then they cannot be removed from their country of origin even if they have nowhere else to go and can't be released safely back into the wild.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to go and join the great salad hunt now as Lola is down to his last bag!
> Nothing suitable in Morrison's last night
> Hopefully I can find a few things to make a decent meal for him tomorrow.
> I'll see you all later.
> Have a good Lazy Sunday afternoon!


Good luck with finding food for Lola. 
Still no seedlings sprouting for The Tidge Meister. 
Speak later, Lyn.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hope your back is feeling better today Bea.


Thank you! Much better thanks to 1) a good night's sleep and 2) my TENS unit!!!! Oh, I DO Love my TENS unit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Linda, hope your in-laws behave better than my MIL this morning. :/ It was awful. But nothing that wouldn't go away with a few glasses and a few months of patience - and then I'll be in Denmark.
> Anyway, Kristoff provided me with an outdoor therapy session. He's amazing. And he ate a bit.
> View attachment 199035


What a handsome fellow he is!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Linda, hope your in-laws behave better than my MIL this morning. :/ It was awful. But nothing that wouldn't go away with a few glasses and a few months of patience - and then I'll be in Denmark.
> Anyway, Kristoff provided me with an outdoor therapy session. He's amazing. And he ate a bit.
> View attachment 199035


Is Kristoff a Hermann's tortoise? He looks a lot like my Elsa!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with finding food for Lola.
> Still no seedlings sprouting for The Tidge Meister.
> Speak later, Lyn.


Success!!! And back in time to watch the rugby.(7-3 to Italy at the mo)
Tesco had some bags with a decent selection of leaves and the Florette classic crispy was reduced to £1 a bag so I've a few days worth now. The romaine was also reduced to 36p, don't give that very often but it's in very cold water to make it last a bit longer to add some of bulk if needed.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Is Kristoff a Hermann's tortoise? He looks a lot like my Elsa!


He's a testudo as well - Testudo graeca ibera.  I'll pass on to him your compliments in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is Kristoff a Hermann's tortoise? He looks a lot like my Elsa!


He looks so different to my Tidgy, and, I agree, much closer to your Elsa, but he (and Lena's Elsa) are Greeks. 
Tidgy is _Testudo graeca graeca _but Lena's are a different subspecies, _Testudo graeca ibera. _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Success!!! And back in time to watch the rugby.(7-3 to Italy at the mo)
> Tesco had some bags with a decent selection of leaves and the Florette classic crispy was reduced to £1 a bag so I've a few days worth now. The romaine was also reduced to 36p, don't give that very often but it's in very cold water to make it last a bit longer to add some of bulk if needed.


Hurrah for Tesco! 
Tuck in Lola! 
Italy played well in the first half but Wales are looking better now, I think they'll turn it around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hurrah for Tesco!
> Tuck in Lola!
> Italy played well in the first half but Wales are looking better now, I think they'll turn it around.


Yup, they have. 
17 - 7 to Wales. 
Nice play from Wales, now.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Adam said
> 
> 
> Is there a generally problem by law to take torts in other countries ?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> Most species of tortoise are listed as protected by CITES (the Convention In Trade of Endangered Species of flora and fauna.)
> You need paperwork to move them from country to country and if they are wild caught or don't have a certificate saying they were captive bred then they cannot be removed from their country of origin even if they have nowhere else to go and can't be released safely back into the wild.


That about sums up the problem I'm having. It is no longer legal to sell tortoises and turtles - and pretty much anything considered wildlife - in Turkey, and there's no breeder market either. To get a CITES permit I need to present a legitimate receipt proving my torts aren't wild-caught, but of course they're 99.99% wild-caught. (Since I neither purchased nor caught them, I'll never know 100%.) The important thing is I have no documentation/receipts to make the permit possible.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> He's a testudo as well - Testudo graeca ibera.  I'll pass on to him your compliments in the morning.


An Iberan Greek instead of the Greek Greek (graeca graeca) like Joe and Tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> An Iberan Greek instead of the Greek Greek (graeca graeca) like Joe and Tidgy


Bless 'em all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That about sums up the problem I'm having. It is no longer legal to sell tortoises and turtles - and pretty much anything considered wildlife - in Turkey, and there's no breeder market either. To get a CITES permit I need to present a legitimate receipt proving my torts aren't wild-caught, but of course they're 99.99% wild-caught. (Since I neither purchased nor caught them, I'll never know 100%.) The important thing is I have no documentation/receipts to make the permit possible.


Yes, it's one of the many instances where laws have been created for the best of reasons but are then followed to the letter, even when the end results are contrary to the purpose of the law in the first place. Each case ought to be decided individually on it's own merits.


----------



## Kristoff

Since we're on the subject, I wanted to ask you, roommates, what you would think about the idea of letting them out in the wild. 
1. I don't trust human beings very much here when it comes to torts. They tend to see torts as cheap/free accessory for the front lawn. 
2. The person I do have in mind for a potentially good tort mom might be leaving Turkey or Izmir within a couple of years. She won't be able to take them in all likelihood. 
3. They are in their native climate and probably exactly around their original geographic region. As such, acclimatization won't be a problem. 
4. The biggest downside in my opinion is that Elsa has been with humans long enough not to be shy of any human or pet or a new situation. 
I'd appreciate your advice a lot. If I do release them, I want to do it in mid-spring so they have time to get used to their new surroundings. 
:/


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Since we're on the subject, I wanted to ask you, roommates, what you would think about the idea of letting them out in the wild.
> 1. I don't trust human beings very much here when it comes to torts. They tend to see torts as cheap/free accessory for the front lawn.
> 2. The person I do have in mind for a potentially good tort mom might be leaving Turkey or Izmir within a couple of years. She won't be able to take them in all likelihood.
> 3. They are in their native climate and probably exactly around their original geographic region. As such, acclimatization won't be a problem.
> 4. The biggest downside in my opinion is that Elsa has been with humans long enough not to be shy of any human or pet or a new situation.
> I'd appreciate your advice a lot. If I do release them, I want to do it in mid-spring so they have time to get used to their new surroundings.
> :/


I don't know about that Lena, I have seen lots of posts on the forum saying that once they have been kept as pets they can't be released in to the wild again. But don't take my word for that, try doing a search.
Are there any zoos or sanctuaries in Turkey that may take them? I know that Jordan has a tortoise rescue place so it may be worth looking into.
What a horrible dilemma for you.


----------



## Lyn W

I am a happy Welsh bunny as Wales just beat Italy 33 -7.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I am a happy Welsh bunny as Wales just beat Italy 33 -7.


Another happy bunny here too. 

Doubly happy because we're on the way home and the in-laws weren't exactly well behaved, but it wasn't directed at me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Since we're on the subject, I wanted to ask you, roommates, what you would think about the idea of letting them out in the wild.
> 1. I don't trust human beings very much here when it comes to torts. They tend to see torts as cheap/free accessory for the front lawn.
> 2. The person I do have in mind for a potentially good tort mom might be leaving Turkey or Izmir within a couple of years. She won't be able to take them in all likelihood.
> 3. They are in their native climate and probably exactly around their original geographic region. As such, acclimatization won't be a problem.
> 4. The biggest downside in my opinion is that Elsa has been with humans long enough not to be shy of any human or pet or a new situation.
> I'd appreciate your advice a lot. If I do release them, I want to do it in mid-spring so they have time to get used to their new surroundings.
> :/


It's such an impossible position to be in, i really hurt for you. 
I simply wouldn't leave the country, but I know that option is not open to you, especially with the way Turkey is heading at the moment. 
From my reading, I think releasing tortoises back into the wild after even a short amount of time in captivity is a bad idea. From personal experience it is very hard to do so with animals in general. Most of them don't make it. But most of them don't in the wild, either, not for long. 
On the other hand, giving the tortoises to people I don't know or trust would not be an option for me, and it's hard to give them to someone who may be leaving in a couple of years themselves, it also puts future responsibility for this problem onto someone else, is maybe postponing the inevitable. 
I will PM you what I would do, as it's not good to post it here, i feel.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Another happy bunny here too.
> 
> Doubly happy because we're on the way home and the in-laws weren't exactly well behaved, but it wasn't directed at me.


Not being on the receiving end of in-laws behaving badly is always a bonus!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am a happy Welsh bunny as Wales just beat Italy 33 -7.


Yup, looked like a different team in the second half. 
Or they drugged the Italians half time oranges. 
I'm happy, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in other sport, my team, the once might Leeds United, lost 2-1 to Huddersfield. 
They scored with 90 seconds to go to win it. 
And both managers got sent off for fighting.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in other sport, my team, the once might Leeds United, lost 2-1 to Huddersfield.
> They scored with 90 seconds to go to win it.
> And both managers got sent off for fighting.


Oh dear. Local derby gone wrong


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in other sport, my team, the once might Leeds United, lost 2-1 to Huddersfield.
> They scored with 90 seconds to go to win it.
> And both managers got sent off for fighting.


Can managers be banned from future matches? They should be - terrible example to set.


----------



## Lyn W

Must vanish for a while.
TTFN


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Yes.
> Most species of tortoise are listed as protected by CITES (the Convention In Trade of Endangered Species of flora and fauna.)
> You need paperwork to move them from country to country and if they are wild caught or don't have a certificate saying they were captive bred then they cannot be removed from their country of origin even if they have nowhere else to go and can't be released safely back into the wild.



That`s the same in Germany. You need a certificate of the breeder of your tortoise ( mine all have this certificate ) or you need a CITES certificate for them. With one of these certificates you have to register all your tortoises to a central registery. If you don`t register your torts, it`s possible that they were taken away by the office and you can do nothing against that.
To get the CITES is really paperwork and not easy.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Can managers be banned from future matches? They should be - terrible example to set.


They'll be banned from the touchline and have to watch from the stands probably for 3 matches. 

Mourinho got a stadium ban during his first term at Chelsea. Rumour was that he tried to get himself smuggled in by hiding in a laundry cart.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Since we're on the subject, I wanted to ask you, roommates, what you would think about the idea of letting them out in the wild.
> 1. I don't trust human beings very much here when it comes to torts. They tend to see torts as cheap/free accessory for the front lawn.
> 2. The person I do have in mind for a potentially good tort mom might be leaving Turkey or Izmir within a couple of years. She won't be able to take them in all likelihood.
> 3. They are in their native climate and probably exactly around their original geographic region. As such, acclimatization won't be a problem.
> 4. The biggest downside in my opinion is that Elsa has been with humans long enough not to be shy of any human or pet or a new situation.
> I'd appreciate your advice a lot. If I do release them, I want to do it in mid-spring so they have time to get used to their new surroundings.
> :/



Poor Lena ! I am really sorry to hear of your problems.
I think it is a 50 : 50 thing:

When you give your torts in other hands it is 50% that they will be treaten well or bad.
When you release your torts into the wild, it`s 50% that they will survive.

I don`t know what I would do. It is very difficult. As @Lyn W already said: Are there zoo`s or sanctuaries in Turkey that would take them ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Local derby gone wrong


Well, it was quite entertaining, really! 
Half the players joined in, more like the rugby, perhaps it was an audition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Can managers be banned from future matches? They should be - terrible example to set.


It shows passion.
The Arsenal manager (who, amusingly, is called Arsene), was sent off recently and got a four or five match ban. They have to sit in the stands.


----------



## JoesMum

Those of you that use the browser version of the site (not the app) are you getting this problem ?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/site-has-virus.151487/#post-1447805

Or is this guy's computer in need of an adware cleanup?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Those of you that use the browser version of the site (not the app) are you getting this problem ?
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/site-has-virus.151487/#post-1447805
> 
> Or is this guy's computer in need of an adware cleanup?


Nope. 
But I have so many security devices and ad blockers etc that i never get anything much.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> But I have so many security devices and ad blockers etc that i never get anything much.


I think he probably has a rootkit or something on his PC. I have posted a couple of free anti malware links that I find reliable. Using both gets most things.


----------



## Momof4

I was home alone last night which is very rare!!
I watched Man Up on Netflix and I thought is was funny!! I loved it!!
Have you seen it?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I was home alone last night which is very rare!!
> I watched Man Up on Netflix and I thought is was funny!! I loved it!!
> Have you seen it?
> View attachment 199061


I haven't, but Simon Pegg is one of my favourite comic actors. He's great!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I was home alone last night which is very rare!!
> I watched Man Up on Netflix and I thought is was funny!! I loved it!!
> Have you seen it?
> View attachment 199061


Glad you had a great night, Kathy!
Our movie of choice was "Arrival", a very clever, non-traditional Sci Fi with linguistics rather than guns playing the leading role.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! End of a difficult day for me. No more in-laws until at least next Sunday. (I hope.)
Take care, everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I was home alone last night which is very rare!!
> I watched Man Up on Netflix and I thought is was funny!! I loved it!!
> Have you seen it?
> View attachment 199061


Nope. 
But i also like Simon Pegg, he's a great comic actor and has also done Doctor Who and been a narrator of Who stuff as well as being a fan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Glad you had a great night, Kathy!
> Our movie of choice was "Arrival", a very clever, non-traditional Sci Fi with linguistics rather than guns playing the leading role.
> View attachment 199067


Another one I'll have to give a watch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! End of a difficult day for me. No more in-laws until at least next Sunday. (I hope.)
> Take care, everyone.


Nos da, Lena,. 
Sleep well and speak tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! End of a difficult day for me. No more in-laws until at least next Sunday. (I hope.)
> Take care, everyone.


Goodnight Lena. 

We're stressing over Dan Evans playing Vasek Pospisil of Canada in the Davis Cup tennis now. He's struggling


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight Lena.
> 
> We're stressing over Dan Evans playing Vasek Pospisil of Canada in the Davis Cup tennis now. He's struggling


And he lost, so it's 2-2 and we need Kyle Edmund to win his match. My hopes are not high


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, dear, Evans just lost. 
Down to the final match to decide if GB make the quarter finals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And he lost, so it's 2-2 and we need Kyle Edmund to win his match. My hopes are not high


Nor mine.


----------



## Bee62

Hello ???? Someone still here in the dark ?


----------



## JoesMum

I am just off to bed. Kyle Edmund won his match and the tie for GB because his Canadian opponent hit the umpire hard in the face with the ball by accident thus defaulting the match. A tough way to lose. Edmund looked like winning anyway but still


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Poor Lena ! I am really sorry to hear of your problems.
> I think it is a 50 : 50 thing:
> 
> When you give your torts in other hands it is 50% that they will be treaten well or bad.
> When you release your torts into the wild, it`s 50% that they will survive.
> 
> I don`t know what I would do. It is very difficult. As @Lyn W already said: Are there zoo`s or sanctuaries in Turkey that would take them ?



Here in the States it is illegal to release a pet tortoise into the wild, and I'll bet it is there too. A couple things to think about. Your captive tortoise has been exposed to 'germs' that the wild population has never encountered, and your tortoise MIGHT make tortoises it comes into contact with sick or even dead. And the other thing, like has been said before, it's hard for a 'pet' tortoise to survive when released. They're used to being pampered and not having to fend for themselves.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! End of a difficult day for me. No more in-laws until at least next Sunday. (I hope.)
> Take care, everyone.


Hope you have a peaceful and restful night, Lena.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello ???? Someone still here in the dark ?


Boo!!!
Hope I didn't make you jump Sabine - I'm here for a little while!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am just off to bed. Kyle Edmund won his match and the tie for GB because his Canadian opponent hit the umpire hard in the face with the ball by accident thus defaulting the match. A tough way to lose. Edmund looked like winning anyway but still


Goodnight Linda, sweet dreams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello ???? Someone still here in the dark ?


Been watching my Doctor Who again so I can watch the Superbowl and give a commentary in a bit. 
Apologies to our American brethren in advance, but my tennis commentary was so well receive I thought i'd try another sport.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> Boo!!!
> Hope I didn't make you jump Sabine - I'm here for a little while!




Boooo back ! Good evening Lyn.
No, you don`t make me jump. I am not afraid.
I am afraid of no ghost .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tonight's Who "Terror of the Zygons" Part One. Most excellent.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Been watching my Doctor Who again so I can watch the Superbowl and give a commentary in a bit.
> Apologies to our American brethren in advance, but my tennis commentary was so well receive I thought i'd try another sport.


Time for bed then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am just off to bed. Kyle Edmund won his match and the tie for GB because his Canadian opponent hit the umpire hard in the face with the ball by accident thus defaulting the match. A tough way to lose. Edmund looked like winning anyway but still


Golly !
I missed that!
Sorry for Canada, as you say, an awful way to go out, but I guess them's the rules.
Night night, Linda.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the States it is illegal to release a pet tortoise into the wild, and I'll bet it is there too. A couple things to think about. Your captive tortoise has been exposed to 'germs' that the wild population has never encountered, and your tortoise MIGHT make tortoises it comes into contact with sick or even dead. And the other thing, like has been said before, it's hard for a 'pet' tortoise to survive when released. They're used to being pampered and not having to fend for themselves.


Good evening, Yvonne. 
Agreed. 
Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed then!


Hmmmmm
Ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmm, my link to the Superbowl has gone down. 
Technical difficulties. 
Normal service will be restored eventually.


----------



## Bee62

If there is any chance for Lena, @Kristoff getting registration papers for her torts in Turkey ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

National Anthem being played. 
Nobody protesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If there is any chance for Lena, @Kristoff getting registration papers for her torts in Turkey ?


Nope, i think all the possibilities have been exhausted.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> If there is any chance for Lena, @Kristoff getting registration papers for her torts in Turkey ?


Don't think so Sabine, I think she's tried that.
I wish there was a way she could take them with her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhllllllllllllllllllllllllll
Lots of jet fighters are attacking the stadium. 
Noisy lot. 
I think it might be part of the entertainment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

George Bush Snr has appeared. 
He's helping toss the coin, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Atlanta won this after it looked like the coin had got lost for a second and it means one of the teams, the other one, get to catch the ball first or something.


----------



## Bee62

I know a German Animal Rescue called "Tierhilfe Süden e. V.". That organisation had own shelters for animals in many countries. Also in Turkey. They also have their own VETS. I will telephone with the german administration if they have any ideas to help Lena getting official papers for her torts.
And I have some other ideas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know a German Animal Rescue called "Tierhilfe Süden e. V.". That organisation had own shelters for animals in many countries. Also in Turkey. They also have their own VETS. I will telephone with the german administration if they have any ideas to help Lena getting official papers for her torts.
> And I have some other ideas.


Anythings worth a try. 
Good stuff, Sabine.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> National Anthem being played.
> Nobody protesting.


Time for me to get some beauty sleep - so won't see you for at least a month!
Hope you enjoy the supper bowl Adam - are you having the soup? I suppose it could be the souper bowl if you are.

Good luck to our US friends teams - hope it's an exciting match.
May the best team win!!

Nos da Adam and Sabine (and anyone else enjoying the CDR)
- hope you both have merry Mondays!
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somebody finally kicks the football and we're off, 10 minutes late. 
Another chap caught it! 
Jolly good, but no points for that , it seems.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I know a German Animal Rescue called "Tierhilfe Süden e. V.". That organisation had own shelters for animals in many countries. Also in Turkey. They also have their own VETS. I will telephone with the german administration if they have any ideas to help Lena getting official papers for her torts.
> And I have some other ideas.


That would be brilliant if you could find a way, Sabine - good luck with that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to get some beauty sleep - so won't see you for at least a month!
> Hope you enjoy the supper bowl Adam - are you having the soup? I suppose it could be the souper bowl if you are.
> 
> Good luck to our US friends teams - hope it's an exciting match.
> May the best team win!!
> 
> Nos da Adam and Sabine (and anyone else enjoying the CDR)
> - hope you both have merry Mondays!
> Take care


Night, Lyn. 
Sleep well. 
Golly there are some big chaps out there tonight. 
In the Souperbowl, I mean, not the street here.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> Lots of jet fighters are attacking the stadium.
> Noisy lot.
> I think it might be part of the entertainment


Blimey! I hope it is part of the fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Patriots fail to get the required number of feet and the Falcons celebrate like they've won already. 
Golly!


----------



## Bee62

Good night Lyn. Sleep well. 
So will I.
Good night Adam. Sorry, but I am not interested in Super Bowl or how it`s called. I am not interested of sports on TV anyway. 
So enjoy the matches. Good night.

Good night CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> George Bush Snr has appeared.
> He's helping toss the coin, i think.


I'm not going to make any comments about how good he may be at that!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, Lyn.
> Sleep well.
> Golly there are some big chaps out there tonight.
> In the Souperbowl, I mean, not the street here.


Big chaps or not you can't persuade me to stay I have to get up for work in the morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wow! One guy just ran an awful lot of yards and really made some ground for Atlanta. 
That was good. 
i think. 


Bee62 said:


> Good night Lyn. Sleep well.
> So will I.
> Good night Adam. Sorry, but I am not interested in Super Bowl or how it`s called. I am not interested of sports on TV anyway.
> So enjoy the matches. Good night.
> 
> Good night CDR.


No problem. 
it's for my amusement mainly. 
Night night, Sabine, have a good sleepy. 
Not see you about again tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Big chaps or not you can't persuade me to stay I have to get up for work in the morning!


I'm not sure if they take their shirts off at the end. 
Think not, but maybe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Touchdown after a sack! 
See, I know something! 
Oh, no I don't it was disallowed and i can't see why. 
Perhaps you're not allowed to too score early, or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oooooohhhhhhh! 
Someone just got boshed off the pitch into a camera. 
OUCH !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure if they take their shirts off at the end.
> Think not, but maybe.


Nope won't work - they're all made up of massive shoulder pads anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brilliant throw by the Patriots guy, Brady ?
Good catch, too. 
Fair play!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Touchdown after a sack!
> See, I know something!
> Oh, no I don't it was disallowed and i can't see why.
> Perhaps you're not allowed to too score early, or something.


Mustn't peak too soon!
Let the other team go first out of courtesy
It's in the rules I believe


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooohhhhhhh!
> Someone just got boshed off the pitch into a camera.
> OUCH !


Was he taking a selfie?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope won't work - they're all made up of massive shoulder pads anyway!


I think they're pretty good looking, some of 'em anyhow if you like that sort of thing. 
And Lady Gaga's on during the hot dog interval.


----------



## Lyn W

Definitely going now!
Night Night Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mustn't peak too soon!
> Let the other team go first out of courtesy
> It's in the rules I believe


You're probably right. 
Nice to see good manners and gentlemanly conduct in sport.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they're pretty good looking, some of 'em anyhow if you like that sort of thing.
> And Lady Gaga's on during the hot dog interval.


Lady Gaga's probably *wearing* the hot dogs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Was he taking a selfie?


Well, he looked a bit pained to me. 
But he did say "Hello, mum! " as he fell over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lady Gaga's probably *wearing* the hot dogs!


I can't wait to see. 
One of the main reasons for watching.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Definitely going now!
> Night Night Adam


You still haven't gone, yet. 
But nos da when you do.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going now!
This is a long goodnight but
*g o o d n i g h t ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't know much about this stuff, but it seems to me, both defences are pretty darned good . 
i'll stick my neck out and say a low scoring game is on the cards. 
Especially if they keep disqualifying touchdowns.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm going now!
> This is a long goodnight but
> *g o o d n i g h t ! ! ! ! ! !*


Parting is such sweet sorrow. 
Night, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's not very exciting so far, to be honest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dum de doo dum dum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

0-0 and into the second quarter. 
Big turnover! 
(not people switching channels, it means someone got the ball when it was the other teams turn). 
Less than 25 minutes for the first quarter, which is apparently very fast play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Falcons get a couple of good passes together, gained a lot of ground there. 
Patriots take a time out to work out how to best injure the Freeman fellow who is running all over the place like he's a Free man. 
They're now all discussing which is their favourite Lady gaga song.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It didn't work. 
i think they distracted themselves! 
TOUCHDOWN Atlanta. 
That's 6-0, I know that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now they do the sort of rugby kick over the bar but between the posts. 
An easy one, 7-0 
Come on Patriots (because Bea wants you to win, mostly, but also I want to see a close game) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's that Freeman chappie with the sort of hedgehog pony-tail. 
He's really good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of polite handshakes and pats on the back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Atlanta defence still solid and the Pats can't get much ground again. 
They need those fighter planes back, or perhaps Mr Bush Snr could come up with a plan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ryan throws into the end zone, but someone jumps up and pats it away! 
Handball, ref! 
Penalty.!!!! 
Oh, sorry wrong type of football. 
That's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh. 
Atalanta got another one.
A 684 inch touchdown ! ! ! 
This could be all over. 
Atlanta are very good, aren't they ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

14-0, but in US football that's not nearly as bad as it would be in 'soccer'. 
Which would be "Goodnight, Vienna"
Or "Irene' if one prefers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

it's a 3rd down and 10 . 
I'm starting to remember from the days of my youth . 
That's not very good , by the way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somebody tripped someone up ; 
Oh, that's allowed. 
And then somebody held someone back.
That isn't allowed so they get another go which is just as well as the pass wasn't complete.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of flags and penalties.
Then someone drops a ball on the line I could have caught.
Tidgy could have caught.
(we've been practicing if you remember) .
wifey, maybe not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, golly, golly! 
Interception and touchdown! 
Silly Patriots. 
Atlanta are literally running away with this.
So much for good sportsmanship. 
Guy grabbed the ball, dodged the quarterback and ran 2952 inches for the touchdown! 
Marvelous, but the Patriots are in real trouble now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BBC Commentary team on this touchdown .
Mark Chapman : WOW !
Jason Bell : WOW! 
Osi Umenyiora : WOW! 
Mike Carlson : WOW! 
Honestly, that's all. 
Hmmmm ! 
My commentary is better than that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As the biggest comeback in Superbowl history is only 10 points this is effectively over. 
Bring on lady Gaga, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Man completely unmarked and Brady overthrows him ! 
That was rubbish! 
Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Adam, you are hired!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time out again. 
They don't look very happy, those Patriots. 
What can they be saying to each other ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam, you are hired!!


Hi, Kathy! 
i've gotta say this is very one-sided and Brady is having a mare. 
No way back. 
wifey's making coffee. 
Tidgy fallen asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Patriots finally score with a field goal having not made enough by running with the ball and quarterback about to be told off by boss man. 
half time! 
21-3 
Gaga! Gaga! Gaga! 
Sorry, I have something stuck in my throat.


----------



## Yvonne G

(I hate football. I hate all televised sports events. I come to the CDR to get away from such things. What on earth is happening to this world?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

They are building some siege engines and catapults on the pitch. 
Only way the Pats can win, now.
oh, wait a mo, it's probably the stage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> (I hate football. I hate all televised sports events. I come to the CDR to get away from such things. What on earth is happening to this world?)


Normal service will be resumed, shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lots of nice hats on display.
In the audience that is .
The players have helmets, mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmm files didn't work of the nice hats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lady Gaga on the roof ! 
In a very subtle 70's style diamante leotard. 
And she's now jumped off! 
oh, abseiling into the arena. 
On a hi-wire singing Poker Face ! ! ! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
now you get your money's worth!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now a nice gentleman is holding a microphone for her so she can play the what's it called ?
Keytar, that's it. 
Ha de ha, this is great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Singing a ballad, now. 
"I try to make the worst seem better " she croons. 
Well, one can only think she's referring to the Patriots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bit of a costume change, 
Lots of fireworks. (it's the law) 
And millions of dancers, a big pop group, people with flashy lights. 
Sings "Bad Romance" and off she goes. 
Most brilliant. 
Worth the admission price on it's own. 
If I'd paid for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hot dogs and Bud for me! 
The supermarket had it back in today. 
Cheers, Gramps  @Grandpa Turtle 144 
Cheers, my lovely American friends! 
And cheers to the rest of the Roommates who are probably asleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And no politics from me or Lady Gaga. 
Most excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kick off for the second half. 
Or the third quarter. 
Someone just said they're turning from BBC 1 to Sky Sports to see if the Patriots are doing any better there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Falcons are still playing quickly. 
Shouldn't they be going as slow as tortoises and running the clock down ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Better from the patriots. 
But then, I don't know what i'm talking about. 
Nothing new there, then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

he stepped over the line! 
Ref it was in touch! 
Oh, good they stopped it, I was right and they've gone back a couple of metres. 
Brady throws! 
Butterfingers drops it! 
Oh, dear what' wrong with this lot ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Patriots drop it *again. *
And kick it miles away. 
I don't think they want to play any more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As they just said on the BBC. 
"Catches win matches."
Normally used in cricket.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Lady Gaga has better cardio than Brady. 
He wouldn't have made it through her dance number". 
Quote from wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Couple of brilliant passes from Atlanta. 
it's men against boys. 
It's going to be......................
Yup, not hard to predict. 
Another touchdown. 
Sorry, gridiron fans, but this is silly as a contest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

28-3 
What's the biggest winning margin, statto ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Apparently Seattle beat Denver 43-8 in 2014. 
People pay a lot of good money for this. 
Well, I would if I were from Atlanta I guess . 
or to watch Lady Gaga.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Last time i watched one of these there was a 34 minute power failure when someone pulled out a plug or something. 
That's all that's going to delay the inevitable tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Elton John's there, and the Patriots finally make a good pass or two and gain some ground.


----------



## Moozillion

Love your commentary, Adam!!!!
Yes, it looks like Atlanta is likely to win this. I don't REALLY care all that much. But I think watching is a requirement of American citizenship...


----------



## Moozillion

This is for you, Adam!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and hello, Bea. 
Sorry about this.
i mean the score. 
Not the horrible commentary. 
That is my fault.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gold 67! 
GOLD 67 !!!! 
The coach yells. 
A magic spell or something 'cos it worked! ! ! 
Touchdown Patriots! 
28-9 now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The kicker just kicked it into people twice in a row for the Patriots, they got moved back a bit and he is now sitting on the bench. 
Is he crying ???


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy!
> i've gotta say this is very one-sided and Brady is having a mare.
> No way back.
> wifey's making coffee.
> Tidgy fallen asleep.



The Patriots just aren't playing well tonight! 
I'm going for the Falcons but it's not over!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Love your commentary, Adam!!!!
> Yes, it looks like Atlanta is likely to win this. I don't REALLY care all that much. But I think watching is a requirement of American citizenship...


Well, Yvonne clearly isn't. 
I am an honorary American, then ?
Good evening, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is for you, Adam!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 199110


Thanks, Bea
There's a forum member called Tardis Tortoise. 
Wonder if she's seen this ?
I could repaint the teapot Noel gave me.
@AZtortMom 
Where are you, Noel ?


----------



## Moozillion

You may be an Honorary American any time you like, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> The Patriots just aren't playing well tonight!
> I'm going for the Falcons but it's not over!


Pretty much, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You may be an Honorary American any time you like, Adam!


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's now the beginning of the fourth quarter. 
The end one. 
Miracles need for the Patriots, but stranger things have happened. 
But not in the Superbowl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brady throws the ball over the top of Mr Edelman once again. 
Doesn't he like him or something ?
Apparently, he's missed 14 passes tonight from 39. 
Which is bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I read that the patriots are missing a gentleman called Gronk. Who's cronked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brady throws it straight over Edelman's head. 
Again. 
Does he not like him ?
Then a great pass .
OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!
Brady gets squashed. 
That's gotta hurt even with all the kevlar on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And sacked again! 
Field goal is over the bar and between the posts. 
28-12. 
Too little, too late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of the ladies jumping up and down on the side of the pitch has fainted. 
A Falcons cheerleader. 
Overcome with it all, poor lassie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Atlanta fumble, then Brady sacked again. 
Still some fun stuff, here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Touchdown, Patriots !!!!
Eight minutes left!
It's not impossible.
But still very unlikely.
28-20
This is more interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

NEWSFLASH! 
i've got ketchup on my slipper! 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, i say! 
Excellent catch, best of the night so far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Julio Jones caught that, simply brilliant. 
OUCH! 
Ryan sacked this time 
They do dither.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brady flattened once again. 
Goodness! 
Who'd be a quarterback ?
For that money ? Me, for one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ball bounced off someone from the Falcon's shin, up in the air and well caught by Edelman!
Patriots make a lot of space from that piece of good fortune and skill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two minute warning ?
Don't they know ? 
Down to 2 yards from the white line. (paint , i expect) .
One yard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TOUCHDOWN ! ! ! ! 
This may not be pretty or sensible in terms of the game, but golly this is all very exciting. 
They need a two point conversion. 
It's good. 
28 all. 
I don't know what happens if there's a draw ?
Play til someone scores ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Apologies to Mr, Brady. 
he may have missed a shedload and got wiped out far too often, but the good ones were great.
14,976 inches, a new Superbowl record. 
Patriots 19 points in this quarter. 
Silly. 
Why didn't the falcons waste more time ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Patriots will punt for goal with 11 seconds left! 
Extra time! 
Oh, it's called Over-time. 
Do they get good overtime rates, then, is this all arranged ?
First time this has happened in the Superbowl. 
Everyone's got value for money tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brady was once banned for deflating balls to make him throw better.
Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And off we go. 
if they score a touchdown we can all go to bed. 
(well, i can) .
And if they score a field goal, then the other team has a chance to have a go to score themselves. 
We could be here for hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Patriots First Down! 
See, i'm getting the hang of this. 
Gosh, i'm good. 
But dreadfully wrong with predictions. 
Like all the professionals. 
I get the job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Interference. 
Penalty. 
First and goal on the 2 
(see, i'm good) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Like volleyball there as someone palms it away. 
Goodness ! 
TOUCHDOWN NEW ENGLAND !
Somebodies getting married, there's confetti everywhere. 
How pretty. 
But it's being reviewed. 
There's some people on the pitch.
They think it's all over 
It is now! 
Wow !
What a game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First quarter, dreary defensive stuff. 
Then Patriot's defence went on vacation in the second. 
Rubbishness and sacks and overthrows in the third. 
Falcon's turn for a defensive holiday in the fourth. 
And a big push for the Patriot's against an understandably demoralised Atlanta finished it off. 
Must say I rather enjoyed that. 
And Lady Gaga was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Moozillion

Yes!! An incredible game!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First quarter, dreary defensive stuff.
> Then Patriot's defence went on vacation in the second.
> Rubbishness and sacks and overthrows in the third.
> Falcon's turn for a defensive holiday in the fourth.
> And a big push for the Patriot's against an understandably demoralised Atlanta finished it off.
> Must say I rather enjoyed that.
> And Lady Gaga was the icing on the cake.


She was wearing icing??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> She was wearing icing??!?!


It looked like it. 
Must say i wouldn't say no to a nibble. 
Luckily, I've still got a hot dog left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I apologize unreservedly to Mr Brady for many of my comments tonight. 
But he was a bit rubbish sometimes. 
And he's got the MVP for the fourth time. (almost always a quarterback) 
Member of the Venezuelan Parliament, apparently. 
What a bizarre, exciting and heartbreaking thing sport can be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The crowd are booing the man presenting the trophy ?
Steady on people, i want Lady Gaga, too, but there's really no need for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, apparently this dude was the chap who banned Brady for ball shrinking.
Thanks, BBC. 
And for your other insightful comments this evening. 
Especially the wows, of which there were many.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The crowd are booing the man presenting the trophy ?
> Steady on people, i want Lady Gaga, too, but there's really no need for that.



Because he made Brady sit out for a 4 game suspension for deflating balls.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Because he made Brady sit out for a 4 game suspension for deflating balls.


Yup, the BBC helped me out there. 
Bit like cricketers fiddling with their balls to make them bounce weirdly. 
They get banned, too, or fined. 
Ball tampering is the proper expression.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, the BBC helped me out there.
> Bit like cricketers fiddling with their balls to make them bounce weirdly.
> They get banned, too, or fined.
> Ball tampering is the proper expression.




Oh I'm sure they got fined. But it's chump change to them! 
Adam, you did a great job!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh I'm sure they got fined. But it's chump change to them!
> Adam, you did a great job!!


I thank you, ma'am. 
And i really enjoyed watching it. 
It was as much bad play as good, but certainly very exciting stuff.
Loved it. 
The US certainly know how to put on a show!


----------



## Moozillion

We'll have to alert you to other sporting events you can announce!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We'll have to alert you to other sporting events you can announce!


I did a tennis match on here, as you probably remember. 
i'll have to think of something else. 
It's actually very tiring. 
Taliking of which, Bea, Kathy, anyone else lurking in the corners, I'm off to bed, it 20 to 5 here. 
Speak soon people, have a great evening and a good sleep. 
Nighty night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And well done to Boston, New England and the Patriots plus all their fans. 
And terribly bad luck for those of you who were rooting for Georgia, Atlanta and the Falcons. 
Jolly good fun.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did a tennis match on here, as you probably remember.
> i'll have to think of something else.
> It's actually very tiring.
> Taliking of which, Bea, Kathy, anyone else lurking in the corners, I'm off to bed, it 20 to 5 here.
> Speak soon people, have a great evening and a good sleep.
> Nighty night.


Yes, I remember you announcing play for the tennis match- HILARIOUS!!!
Good night, All!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Excellent Souper Bowl commentary - it saves me going to iPlayer 

I'm up early for a morning at my government school examining leadership and management. 

News from East Anglia is that godmother's husband has had a quiet night and night remains critical but stable.  He has a lot of fluid in his lungs apparently which is being drained. 

It's frosty again here and due to get much colder by the end of the week.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, hope you all had a fantastic weekend... no doubt a few sore heads and people of (ahem) 'sick' today 

i had a great time doing nothing other than watching films . 

only one song springs to mind after reading about all this ball tampering! 

... i seen the tennis one this morning!!! fantastic shot


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Excellent Souper Bowl commentary - it saves me going to iPlayer
> 
> I'm up early for a morning at my government school examining leadership and management.
> 
> News from East Anglia is that godmother's husband has had a quiet night and night remains critical but stable.  He has a lot of fluid in his lungs apparently which is being drained.
> 
> It's frosty again here and due to get much colder by the end of the week.




good morning mum  

glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

and we could never forget...


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John

There has to be huge credit to the fans watching the tennis in Canada. There was shocked silence when the umpire was hit and everyone seemed to know and accept the rules. 

When it was announced that the match and tie had been defaulted the Canadian fans didn't boo or jeer and the GB fans weren't jubilant. It was all very calm and polite and would not have happened in many countries if a tense decider had been lost in this way.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the States it is illegal to release a pet tortoise into the wild, and I'll bet it is there too. A couple things to think about. Your captive tortoise has been exposed to 'germs' that the wild population has never encountered, and your tortoise MIGHT make tortoises it comes into contact with sick or even dead. And the other thing, like has been said before, it's hard for a 'pet' tortoise to survive when released. They're used to being pampered and not having to fend for themselves.


Thank you, Yvonne! I hear you. 
And thank you, all roommates, who have expressed their opinion on this matter.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> If there is any chance for Lena, @Kristoff getting registration papers for her torts in Turkey ?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i think all the possibilities have been exhausted.


I've talked to a vet, a pet shop owner, a CITES official and a pet relocation company. Nothing.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I know a German Animal Rescue called "Tierhilfe Süden e. V.". That organisation had own shelters for animals in many countries. Also in Turkey. They also have their own VETS. I will telephone with the german administration if they have any ideas to help Lena getting official papers for her torts.
> And I have some other ideas.


Sabine, you are amazing.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BBC Commentary team on this touchdown .
> Mark Chapman : WOW !
> Jason Bell : WOW!
> Osi Umenyiora : WOW!
> Mike Carlson : WOW!
> Honestly, that's all.
> Hmmmm !
> My commentary is better than that


Was gonna say, no need to go to the BBC now thanks to you, Adam. And now you've made it crystal clear they had not much to say anyway.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> We'll have to alert you to other sporting events you can announce!


Noooo! 
And, Adam, are you going to comment on the Eurovision as well? Just asking so that I can schedule something for that day.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning lena


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena


Good morning, John! 
Been taking Kristoff and daughter out for a walk.  How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Good morning *all*

My morning begans as usual. Soaking the tort-babies:


----------



## Bee62

And the redfoots also must take a bath:

..


----------



## Bee62

Salad crisis ? My torts know nothing about that. Their food they get from the big Food God... ( me ... )
Or was it the BIGfoot God ???????????????????


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Bea
> There's a forum member called Tardis Tortoise.
> Wonder if she's seen this ?
> I could repaint the teapot Noel gave me.
> @AZtortMom
> Where are you, Noel ?


Morning Adam
You rang?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Bee62

And after a exhausting saok they will retire.... Lying lazy in the sun and warmth. Doing nothing than relax and chill ! *CHILLTORTOISES !*
What a life !
I hope in my next life I will be a beloved pet-tortoise ! Hope so .....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> It would be an American doctor... (apologies to US friends for this - it's a sweeping UK generalisation about American cheese not an insult to America)
> View attachment 198954


Opiates?
Geez.
We need to get Adam some help.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I could join you.
> I love the atmosphere at rugby games.
> Even better than the World Chess Final.


?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

cmac3 said:


> Well that's disappointing, I sure was hoping for one.


The oldest eggs are getting close to 100 days now.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> The oldest eggs are getting close to 100 days now.


Is there any hope for tiny redfoot babies?
Hi, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine too, since I did some work outside earlier.
> Ouch.
> So sorry to hear you're hurting ladies, I'll join in the commiserations If I'm not intruding on a girly thing.
> Let's hope we all feel better after a good night's sleep.


Mine as well. We need more comfortable furniture in this room. Like some memory foam badgers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Craig ( @cmac3 ). I read your name as Adam wrote you.
> I like it when you "like" me. ( what I write ... )


Everyone likes you, Sabine!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Is there any hope for tiny redfoot babies?
> Hi, Ed!


I have no idea. They are incubating and I find more eggs every time I look.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> Everyone likes you, Sabine!



Wow ! Thank you so much Ed ! I like everybody too in the Cold Dark Room. 
roommies !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot dogs and Bud for me!
> The supermarket had it back in today.
> Cheers, Gramps  @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Cheers, my lovely American friends!
> And cheers to the rest of the Roommates who are probably asleep.


Only a Bud can make feel that great !!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> Wow ! Thank you so much Ed ! I like everybody too in the Cold Dark Room.
> roommies !


We all love ya !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

@grandpa turtle

You are embarassing me ! 

Thank you, grandpa.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm expecting in the next month or so to either A) start to see baby tortoises. 
Or B) start to smell exploding tortoise eggs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Excellent Souper Bowl commentary - it saves me going to iPlayer
> 
> I'm up early for a morning at my government school examining leadership and management.
> 
> News from East Anglia is that godmother's husband has had a quiet night and night remains critical but stable.  He has a lot of fluid in his lungs apparently which is being drained.
> 
> It's frosty again here and due to get much colder by the end of the week.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
I've been thinking much about godmother's husband and sending good thoughts. 
Hope the meeting went well. 
And glad the commentary was of use!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> And the redfoots also must take a bath:
> View attachment 199148
> ..


Such beauties!!!!!!
But I notice you are using coil bulbs. It is my understanding that the intensity of the light from coil bulbs can irritate tortoises eyes and are not generally recommended. Having said that, your babies look happy and healthy. But i just wanted to mention that because I know your animals mean so much to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, hope you all had a fantastic weekend... no doubt a few sore heads and people of (ahem) 'sick' today
> 
> i had a great time doing nothing other than watching films .
> 
> only one song springs to mind after reading about all this ball tampering!
> 
> ... i seen the tennis one this morning!!! fantastic shot


Good afternoon, John. 
Glad you had a great but sensible weekend. 
I only got up at 2.30 pm! 
Was more tired than I thought


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John
> 
> There has to be huge credit to the fans watching the tennis in Canada. There was shocked silence when the umpire was hit and everyone seemed to know and accept the rules.
> 
> When it was announced that the match and tie had been defaulted the Canadian fans didn't boo or jeer and the GB fans weren't jubilant. It was all very calm and polite and would not have happened in many countries if a tense decider had been lost in this way.


Yes, good to see. 
And the Canadian team have accepted responsibility, the young player, only 17 too. He has apologized profusely and genuinely and it should be a good lesson to him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Such beauties!!!!!!
> But I notice you are using coil bulbs. It is my understanding that the intensity of the light from coil bulbs can irritate tortoises eyes and are not generally recommended. Having said that, your babies look happy and healthy. But i just wanted to mention that because I know your animals mean so much to you.


Sabine? Coiled bulbs? Never!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Was gonna say, no need to go to the BBC now thanks to you, Adam. And now you've made it crystal clear they had not much to say anyway.


Good afternoon, Lena.
Thanks. 
The BBC were quite helpful in explaining one or two of the stats and finer points of the game. 
I learned quite a lot. 
But they did tend to say "Wow!" quite a bit. 
Mind you, I used the word "apparently" far too often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Noooo!
> And, Adam, are you going to comment on the Eurovision as well? Just asking so that I can schedule something for that day.



But it's a great idea! 
It's in the Ukraine this year in May. 
I remember once watching it in Morocco on a Russian TV channel. 
Hilarious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning *all*
> 
> My morning begans as usual. Soaking the tort-babies:
> View attachment 199146
> View attachment 199146
> View attachment 199147


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Salad crisis ? My torts know nothing about that. Their food they get from the big Food God... ( me ... )
> Or was it the BIGfoot God ???????????????????
> View attachment 199149
> View attachment 199150


Lots of lovely photos of beautiful tortoises, ccl Bee. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> You rang?


Good morning, Noel. 
Did you see the TARDIS tortoise ?
I was thinking of painting my teapot to match, but have decided not to. 
I love the one you sent me as it is.
How's things ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And after a exhausting saok they will retire.... Lying lazy in the sun and warmth. Doing nothing than relax and chill ! *CHILLTORTOISES !*
> What a life !
> I hope in my next life I will be a beloved pet-tortoise ! Hope so .....
> View attachment 199151
> View attachment 199152
> View attachment 199154


I hate sunbathing so, it wouldn't be much use to me.
I'd like to come back as cheese mold, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Opiates?
> Geez.
> We need to get Adam some help.


It's too late. 
I'm doomed. 
And happy.
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's too late.
> I'm doomed.
> And happy.
> Good morning, Ed.


Good afternoon


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Did you see the TARDIS tortoise ?
> I was thinking of painting my teapot to match, but have decided not to.
> I love the one you sent me as it is.
> How's things ?


Morning Adam
I did see that tortoise
It is quite cute. I'm glad you enjoy the teapot I sent you 
I just passed my DOT physical so I can legally drive by the government standards. Goodness
How are you my friend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ?


I used to play a lot of chess.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> I did see that tortoise
> It is quite cute. I'm glad you enjoy the teapot I sent you
> I just passed my DOT physical so I can legally drive by the government standards. Goodness
> How are you my friend?


Will you have to drive the tractor and trailer? Do you need an airbrake endorsement?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine as well. We need more comfortable furniture in this room. Like some memory foam badgers.


Yes, the armadillos are a bit uncomfy 
Except for Fluffy, of course, and he's a bit small. 
I'll look into it.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will you have to drive the tractor and trailer? Do you need an airbrake endorsement?


Hi Ed 
Not yet
This is for what UPS calls a package car. They look like roach coaches though. They are quite intimidating.
I won't be driving tractor and trailer for about another 7 years


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ed
> Not yet
> This is for what UPS calls a package car. They look like roach coaches though. They are quite intimidating.
> I won't be driving tractor and trailer for about another 7 years


Cool. Standard hydraulic brakes.
You need a class B then?
That would be a great job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Only a Bud can make feel that great !!!


Good morning, Grandpa. 
We had a few last night. 
Yummy.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool. Standard hydraulic brakes.
> You need a class B then?
> That would be a great job.


It's cool.
Lots of exercise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Such beauties!!!!!!
> But I notice you are using coil bulbs. It is my understanding that the intensity of the light from coil bulbs can irritate tortoises eyes and are not generally recommended. Having said that, your babies look happy and healthy. But i just wanted to mention that because I know your animals mean so much to you.


Good point. 
And the UV spectrum and intensity is sometimes wrong. 
And they don't focus the UV in the correct direction properly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> It's cool.
> Lots of exercise


I had to get an A license for my job ages ago because I needed to be able to drive anything that the county owned.
I haven't needed any of it for a very long time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> I did see that tortoise
> It is quite cute. I'm glad you enjoy the teapot I sent you
> I just passed my DOT physical so I can legally drive by the government standards. Goodness
> How are you my friend?


Congratulations !! !!
Yes, I love the teapot. 
I'm most splendid, thanks.
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ed
> Not yet
> This is for what UPS calls a package car. They look like roach coaches though. They are quite intimidating.
> I won't be driving tractor and trailer for about another 7 years


I know what a roach coach is! 
I learned that here. 
From Ed, I think.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's a great idea!
> It's in the Ukraine this year in May.
> I remember once watching it in Morocco on a Russian TV channel.
> Hilarious.


Yes. The more I think about it, the more I like it. Would spare me the pain watching it.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> I did see that tortoise
> It is quite cute. I'm glad you enjoy the teapot I sent you
> I just passed my DOT physical so I can legally drive by the government standards. Goodness
> How are you my friend?


Congrats, Noel!!!
Have you moved to your new house yet btw?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know what a roach coach is!
> I learned that here.
> From Ed, I think.


Maybe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yes. The more I think about it, the more I like it. Would spare me the pain watching it.


Then I will do it, for sure. 
Ha de ha, should be fun.
wifey will be my co-commentator, she says.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then I will do it, for sure.
> Ha de ha, should be fun.
> wifey will be my co-commentator, she says.


It's a date then!
A shoutout to the other roommates, if I may: we're following the Eurovision Song Contest this year, accompanied by stellar commentators, our very own ADAM aka Tidgy's Dad and the one and only WIFEY! Come join us in May. The number of armadillo seats may be limited.


----------



## Kristoff

Don't miss this uniquely European (which, as you well know, includes Israel  ) lavish celebration of bad music on this continent (and beyond  )!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Don't miss this uniquely European (which, as you well know, includes Israel  ) lavish celebration of bad music on this continent (and beyond  )!!!


And, more recently, Australia


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And, more recently, Australia



But might soon exclude Britain. Nothing political, only to spare their already hurt feelings.


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> But might soon exclude Britain. Nothing political, only to spare their already hurt feelings.


(Because the home of the Beatles and Brit Pop just can't produce something that bad, you see)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> (Because the home of the Beatles and Brit Pop just can't produce something that bad, you see)


Very unlikely. We are one of the main contributors (if not the main contributor) towards the costs of airing it. That's why we always get into the final regardless of how rubbish our entry is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Don't miss this uniquely European (which, as you well know, includes Israel  ) lavish celebration of bad music on this continent (and beyond  )!!!


And Australia! 
Oh, snap! Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Very unlikely. We are one of the main contributors (if not the main contributor) towards the costs of airing it. That's why we always get into the final regardless of how rubbish our entry is.


Yup, along with the French and the Germans. 
None of whom are popular enough to get many votes regardless of the song quality.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Very unlikely. We are one of the main contributors (if not the main contributor) towards the costs of airing it. That's why we always get into the final regardless of how rubbish our entry is.


That's right. I remember a change of rules to ensure the "founding" nations (or something along those lines) always have a spot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That's right. I remember a change of rules to ensure the "founding" nations (or something along those lines) always have a spot.


It's because they pay the lion's share for the running of the thing, so only fair they're in it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I like chess, cos it sounds a bit like cheese.


----------



## johnandjade

good evening, glad to hear or are doing well . 

i started my day at 0530 today, tidyied up, seen to fido, took rubbish out and walked to work, it was rather cold and icy today. walked home in the rain as well... it's going to be a long week but i'm on a mission


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening, glad to hear or are doing well .
> 
> i started my day at 0530 today, tidyied up, seen to fido, took rubbish out and walked to work, it was rather cold and icy today. walked home in the rain as well... it's going to be a long week but i'm on a mission


Well, don't get ill! 
Hello, my friend,, did you take the rubbish to work ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, don't get ill!
> Hello, my friend,, did you take the rubbish to work ?




good evening sir  

get plenty rubbish at work . 


the tidge still eating?


----------



## johnandjade

i also have the degu boys gaining a bit more trust, i can open cage and have one run up each arm, take a treat from my lips  

hope is slowly getting all paws onto my hand, and him'ish is still very timid around me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening sir
> 
> get plenty rubbish at work .
> 
> 
> the tidge still eating?


She ate a reasonable amount yesterday, but nothing again today, yet. 
Funny girl, but she's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i also have the degu boys gaining a bit more trust, i can open cage and have one run up each arm, take a treat from my lips
> 
> hope is slowly getting all paws onto my hand, and him'ish is still very timid around me


That's nice to hear. 
Sweet little things.


----------



## johnandjade

tea time  jades made stir fry


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i also have the degu boys gaining a bit more trust, i can open cage and have one run up each arm, take a treat from my lips
> 
> hope is slowly getting all paws onto my hand, and him'ish is still very timid around me


Do get that on video sometime, John!

Past 10 pm here. Book&bed time. Good night, roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tea time  jades made stir fry


Just had pasta, but main meal later on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Do get that on video sometime, John!
> 
> Past 10 pm here. Book&bed time. Good night, roommates!


Enjoy your read.
Night night, Lena
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 199167


Here's what a package car looks like


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just had pasta, but main meal later on.


Sounds yummy!
I'm going to have lunch with a friend after some blood work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds yummy!
> I'm going to have lunch with a friend after some blood work


Should be nice. (though not the blood work so much). 
Good luck and enjoy your lunch.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks Adam


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Opiates?
> Geez.
> We need to get Adam some help.


We could send him to rehab, Ed - he'll have to do cold cheddar!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's a great idea!
> It's in the Ukraine this year in May.
> I remember once watching it in Morocco on a Russian TV channel.
> Hilarious.


Probably had the late Sir Terry Wogan commentating - he made it fun with his wit.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I'm expecting in the next month or so to either A) start to see baby tortoises.
> Or B) start to smell exploding tortoise eggs.



Please, no exploding eggs. Want to see baby tortoises. Fingers are crossed !


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
Hope everyone's had/having a good Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds yummy!
> I'm going to have lunch with a friend after some blood work


Hope the tests are all Ok Noel, and that you enjoyed your lunch.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> Such beauties!!!!!!
> But I notice you are using coil bulbs. It is my understanding that the intensity of the light from coil bulbs can irritate tortoises eyes and are not generally recommended. Having said that, your babies look happy and healthy. But i just wanted to mention that because I know your animals mean so much to you.



The sulcatas have two heating bulbs, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )
The redfoots have one heating bulb, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )

I think the heating bulbs are the coil bulbs ? But I need them for the warmth. What should I use instead ?
My sulcatas love it laying under the heating bulbs. They sleep and rest there. I never regognized that they don`t like the light. And their eyes are clear and healthy. 
I am confused.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> The sulcatas have two heating bulbs, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )
> The redfoots have one heating bulb, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )
> 
> I think the heating bulbs are the coil bulbs ? But I need them for the warmth. What should I use instead ?
> My sulcatas love it laying under the heating bulbs. They sleep and rest there. I never regognized that they don`t like the light. And their eyes are clear and healthy.
> I am confused.


If you post pictures of your bulbs @Bee62 we can identify them for you.

The coil bulbs are definitely not heat bulbs. Their wattage is too low.


----------



## JoesMum

This is the lighting explanation I regularly post

Your tort needs:

1. A basking lamp
This must hang vertically, not at an angle. Basking is essential to raise your tortoise's core temperature so it can digest food. This must be on continuously for 12-14 hours and must not be used with a thermostat. 

2. UVB light
Read the instructions for the source to see how close to the substrate it must be. UVB is essential so your tort can process dietary calcium and have healthy bones and shell. This must also be on for 12-14 hours. 

Both 1 and 2 are available from the sun for those able to live outside. 

UVB does not pass through glass or perspex(plexiglass) - light must be direct to be effective not through a window. Mesh screening can also interfere with UVB. 

3. A minimum overnight temperature (see the care sheet for your species) and complete darkness at night to sleep. 


Notes

(a) A Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB) provides combined UVB and Basking. Alternatively you can use 2 bulbs: a tube UVB and a reflector bulb for basking (a household reflector - not low energy or halogen - from a hardware store will do the job; it's the wattage that counts) It must not be used with a thermostat, rheostat or dimmer. 

(b) Ignore any references to UVA you may read - it's misleading marketing speak. 

(c) Compact coil UVB harms tortoise eyes and must not be used. These are coil bulbs




(d) Basking and UVB should be on a timer so the light(s) are on for 12 hours a day. Temperature under the basking is regulated by its height above the substrate. 

(e) Overnight, depending on your home, you may need additional heat. You get this from a CHE (Ceramic Heat Emitter) which must be on a thermostat. A CHE looks like this



(f) Torts have outstanding colour vision and love red and purple food. Coloured heat lamps colour tank decor and torts don't always apply intelligence to what they eat, resulting them in eating tank decor. Coloured bulbs should not be used.


----------



## Bee62

This are my heating bulbs:
http://www.exo-terra.com/de/products/daylight_basking_spot.php



Here is a pic of the enclosure of the sulcatas. You can see 4 bulbs. 
From left to right: Heating bulb 50 Watt, heating bulb 75 Watt, UVB bulb, special daylight bulb for reptiles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We could send him to rehab, Ed - he'll have to do cold cheddar!


Cole Caerphilly, would be better for me, I think.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> This are my heating bulbs:
> http://www.exo-terra.com/de/products/daylight_basking_spot.php
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the enclosure of the sulcatas. You can see 4 bulbs.
> From left to right: Heating bulb 50 Watt, heating bulb 75 Watt, UVB bulb, special daylight bulb for reptiles.
> View attachment 199190


The two on the right are the ones of concern. 

They may be "specially for reptiles" but they seem to cause problems with tortoise eyes pretty regularly. 

A single tube UVB bulb mounted about 30cm above the substrate is safer. 

A tube UVB looks like this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Probably had the late Sir Terry Wogan commentating - he made it fun with his wit.


No, it was a Russian commentator, presumably their equivalent of the marvelous Sir Terry. Couldn't understand it at all. But you get the idea. 
I'll maybe try to emulate Wogan when i do mine. Including drinking too much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Hope everyone's had/having a good Monday.


Good evening, Lyn.
Yep, great day off here. 
I've done nothing useful or productive at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> The sulcatas have two heating bulbs, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )
> The redfoots have one heating bulb, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )
> 
> I think the heating bulbs are the coil bulbs ? But I need them for the warmth. What should I use instead ?
> My sulcatas love it laying under the heating bulbs. They sleep and rest there. I never regognized that they don`t like the light. And their eyes are clear and healthy.
> I am confused.


Good evening, ccl Bee.


----------



## Bee62

But my basking lamps have no UVB in their spectrum 
look:
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/intense_basking_spot.php


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> The sulcatas have two heating bulbs, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )
> The redfoots have one heating bulb, an UVB bulb and a special daylight bulb for reptiles ( Full daylight spectrum )
> 
> I think the heating bulbs are the coil bulbs ? But I need them for the warmth. What should I use instead ?
> My sulcatas love it laying under the heating bulbs. They sleep and rest there. I never regognized that they don`t like the light. And their eyes are clear and healthy.
> I am confused.


I use MVB (mercury vapour bulbs) which provide heat, light and UVB in one. 
They are excellent but need replacing yearly. 
And you'd probably only need one for your enclosure.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
I am very busy.... explaning my heating bulbs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> I am very busy.... explaning my heating bulbs.


Yup, so I see. 
If it works for you, that's great, but I've read too many bad things about coil bulbs for me to trust them. 
A single MVB would probably cover all your daytime needs and maybe a CHE for night. 
But the that's just my opinion, others may disagree, and your torts seem fine so far. 
Do you have a UV meter ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, the BBC helped me out there.
> Bit like cricketers fiddling with their balls to make them bounce weirdly.
> They get banned, too, or fined.
> Ball tampering is the proper expression.


Hmmm....
.....one of my boys wasn't happy today when another tampered with his - with a hockey stick during P.E.
An accident - but not nice and a bit painful I believe


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn.
> Yep, great day off here.
> I've done nothing useful or productive at all.



Hi Adam,
Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hmmm....
> .....one of my boys wasn't happy today when another tampered with his - with a hockey stick during P.E.
> An accident - but not nice and a bit painful I believe


I can assure you it is, very.
Played against the girls Hockey Team "The Pink Panthers" at Kingston upon Thames, once.
Included several members of the Welsh team, actually.
Lethal.


----------



## Bee62

I don`t want any mercury bulb in my dining room or in my whole house. If it would break it might be poisoned all around. That`s because I use no MVB.
No, I have no UV meter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> Sounds wonderful!


Oh, indeed it was / is. 
Still lazing about on the sofa doing sweet nothing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, indeed it was / is.
> Still lazing about on the sofa doing sweet nothing.


I've just had a long phone call from my sister, so I can't stay too long now as have to go and sort out Lola's food etc and my stuff for tomorrow. Glad I managed to read your Superbowl observations though.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 199179


I see those around my area - I'll look out for you and give you a wave


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> It's a date then!
> A shoutout to the other roommates, if I may: we're following the Eurovision Song Contest this year, accompanied by stellar commentators, our very own ADAM aka Tidgy's Dad and the one and only WIFEY! Come join us in May. The number of armadillo seats may be limited.


We could have a Eurovision party and all dress up in our national costumes - I'll get my Welsh hat out!
Will the US folk be able to watch it and join in the fun too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t want any mercury bulb in my dining room or in my whole house. If it would break it might be poisoned all around. That`s because I use no MVB.
> No, I have no UV meter.


Errr, you are not aware that the compact and coiled bulbs also contain mercury ?


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe
> 
> View attachment 199167



Thats almost beyond roach coach. Its almost like one of those Snappy Snacks mobiles.


----------



## Lyn W

......and now I have to go.
So Nos da friends of the CDR
Enjoy the rest of your Monday and hope Tuesday is even better for you.
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've just had a long phone call from my sister, so I can't stay too long now as have to go and sort out Lola's food etc and my stuff for tomorrow. Glad I managed to read your Superbowl observations though.


Really ?
I thought you'd be horrified. 
Hope your sister is okay and love to Lola. 
Tidgy's just eaten and gone to bed.
Very late for her, but I was up late, so therefore so was she.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We could have a Eurovision party and all dress up in our national costumes - I'll get my Welsh hat out!
> Will the US folk be able to watch it and join in the fun too?


They can read my commentary and I'll try and post pictures. 
Not being able to listen to the songs is a bonus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Thats almost beyond roach coach. Its almost like one of those Snappy Snacks mobiles.


Good afternoon , Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ......and now I have to go.
> So Nos da friends of the CDR
> Enjoy the rest of your Monday and hope Tuesday is even better for you.
> Take care


Nos da, Lyn. 
Tomorrow is another day off but I have to do stuff. 
Sleep well, hope your Tuesday's good , too.


----------



## jaizei

ayyyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> ayyyyy


byyyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just watched "Terror of the Zygons" part 2 
Pretty darned good but suffered low viewing figures cos ITV launches the first episode of Space 1999 opposite it that week. 
.Over the next three weeks the viewers drifted back until Doctor Who was doing better than previously and ITV had to reschedule the clearly rubbish Space 1999.
Ha de ha.


----------



## jaizei

i feel inadequate with the emotes sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Though our frien


jaizei said:


> i feel inadequate with the emotes sometimes.


Though you have one permanently under every post.
Me, too. 
i don't like them much , but they help convey emotions that just typing without seeing the other person,can't. 
But we don't have enough. 
And I like the gecko on GeckoTalk. 
And the tort , here.


----------



## jaizei

I could certainly do with a Fonzi emote.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I could certainly do with a Fonzi emote.


I would like a cheese one.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I could certainly do with a Fonzi emote.



***Yvonne pats herself on the back and strains a muscle in the process***

Ha! I KNEW that was a Fonzi "a-a-a-a-ay!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Good evening, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne pats herself on the back and strains a muscle in the process***
> 
> Ha! I KNEW that was a Fonzi "a-a-a-a-ay!"


Good evening, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Evening Noel


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel.


Hi Adam


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Evening Noel


Hi Bee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam


Whatya doing this evening ?
Anything nice, or just relaxing ?


----------



## Bee62

sssuuuuummmmmmmmmmm ( that means "Hi Noel, how are you ?" in Bee language )


----------



## Yvonne G

You forgot John boy. ( You "good evening'd" everyone except John Boy)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> sssuuuuummmmmmmmmmm ( that means "Hi Noel, how are you ?" in Bee language )


If you wish. 
And what about you, ccl Bee ?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam,

what`s about me ? Do you mean how are I am ?
A bit tired, but o.k.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> what`s about me ? Do you mean how are I am ?
> A bit tired, but o.k.


yes, i'm a bit tired, too, don't know why, too much sleep today , i expect. 
Still., quite happy.


----------



## Bee62

I think I should got to bed.
Sleep well Adam. A good night for you too.
Nos da and hope to read you in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think I should got to bed.
> Sleep well Adam. A good night for you too.
> Nos da and hope to read you in the morning.


You too, Sabine. 
Your tortoises are most gorgeous.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You forgot John boy. ( You "good evening'd" everyone except John Boy)


Good night, Mary-Beth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There are said to be Seven Great Virtues.
i'm going to have a go at each of them over the next fortnight, and would like it very much if the wonderful Roommates joined in.
The first one is Chastity.
Now, this doesn't just mean what you think it means, so, tomorrow, don't be angry with anyone, don't get distracted, do dabble in a little education as this leads to purity in thought, be discrete, let's make an effort for extra cleanliness,, be honest in every way, be healthy, hygienic and don't take any intoxicating substances.
hmm
I'll give it a go, but the cigarettes bit will kill me.
There are points for this game for tomorrow and for the next tasks for the following 13 days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wifey says that she will play but is not going to win tomorrow, as it's a day off and she will have alcohol.
Bad wifey. 
She also says " So, a s**gs out of the question , tomorrow ?"
Bad wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I will, as always , study each post. 
You get bonus marks for adhering to the above and being particularly chaste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am also very happy as a new member posted to me only in PM because she had a problem two weeks ago and despite my entreaties would not post on the forum had a tortoise with closed eyes and very sick, has taken good advice I have learned from this forum , and the tortoise has recovered and is bright, wide-eyed and active. 
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy
Result!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am going to bed in a moment.
So, every post from now on until 5 am tomorrow counts for this game.
Be pure, be vigilant, behave.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am going to bed in a moment.
> So, every post from now on until 5 am tomorrow counts for this game.
> Be pure, be vigilant, behave.


Cheers!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! i already had a cigarette as hadn't ready the post yet  , thought i will stick to my e cig today  driving tomorrow so no beer tonight. 

a rather wet start to the day here but i'm being good and walking to work. 

lets go take on the world


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> But my basking lamps have no UVB in their spectrum
> look:
> http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/intense_basking_spot.php


I am not saying to take the basking bulbs out. The basking spots are fine and can stay. 

The two coil bulbs on the right should be replaced with a tube UVB. 

Then your torts will be fine. 

The alternative is to take all 4 bulbs put and replace with a Mercury Vapour Bulb that provides both basking and UVB. Personally, I would not do this. MVBs need replacing too frequently. The tube UVB lasts much better.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Good morning Roomies. 

If the weather dries up as promised, I'm accompanying my daughter on a long walk to look for signs of harvest mice today. Our county wildlife trust is conducting a survey to work out where they are in the area.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning Roomies.
> 
> If the weather dries up as promised, I'm accompanying my daughter on a long walk to look for signs of harvest mice today. Our county wildlife trust is conducting a survey to work out where they are in the area.




good morning mum


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates. Having a great day so far.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Lovies


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies


----------



## Kristoff




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I can't catch up and find out what's going on.
Barely made it to work and my back is fully out again.
I'll post when I can.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I can't catch up and find out what's going on.
> Barely made it to work and my back is fully out again.
> I'll post when I can.


Get well soon, Ed! x


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I can't catch up and find out what's going on.
> Barely made it to work and my back is fully out again.
> I'll post when I can.


You and me both. Back not good today - I've been out surveying for harvest mice with daughter and can hardly move now. 

But, we found some and very close to the town as well

This is a photo of the first old nest we found. It's just 8cm/3 inches diameter. Harvest mice are teeny weeny


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I can't catch up and find out what's going on.
> Barely made it to work and my back is fully out again.
> I'll post when I can.




sorry to hear this ed


----------



## johnandjade

1320, still no cigarettes


----------



## JoesMum

And godmother's husband is off the ventilator and now being weened off the pump supporting his heart


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm doing a little administrative work now.
Actually working on some job interview questions.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are said to be Seven Great Virtues.
> i'm going to have a go at each of them over the next fortnight, and would like it very much if the wonderful Roommates joined in.
> The first one is Chastity.
> Now, this doesn't just mean what you think it means, so, tomorrow, don't be angry with anyone, don't get distracted, do dabble in a little education as this leads to purity in thought, be discrete, let's make an effort for extra cleanliness,, be honest in every way, be healthy, hygienic and don't take any intoxicating substances.
> hmm
> I'll give it a go, but the cigarettes bit will kill me.
> There are points for this game for tomorrow and for the next tasks for the following 13 days.


Do coffee, tea or chocolate count as "intoxicating substances?"


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am also very happy as a new member posted to me only in PM because she had a problem two weeks ago and despite my entreaties would not post on the forum had a tortoise with closed eyes and very sick, has taken good advice I have learned from this forum , and the tortoise has recovered and is bright, wide-eyed and active.
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy
> Result!


HOORAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!! 
Well done, sir!!!!!! 
WELL DONE, NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I can't catch up and find out what's going on.
> Barely made it to work and my back is fully out again.
> I'll post when I can.


So sorry, Ed.  Back problems really are miserable. Here's hoping you're better soon!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> You and me both. Back not good today - I've been out surveying for harvest mice with daughter and can hardly move now.
> 
> But, we found some and very close to the town as well
> 
> This is a photo of the first old nest we found. It's just 8cm/3 inches diameter. Harvest mice are teeny weeny
> View attachment 199205


WOW!!! So cool!!!! I thought it was a bird's nest until I read your post!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> 1320, still no cigarettes


GO, JOHN!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And godmother's husband is off the ventilator and now being weened off the pump supporting his heart


 Goodness!!!! 
But progress is still progresss!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Let's see: I got up in a timely manner for my 7:10 am dentist appointment and it went GREAT!!!! I LOOOOOVE my dentist!!!
Did NOT wake up hubby, fed the cats and Jacques. 
Unfortunately,  I had some angry, mean thoughts towards a political figure. So, the Chastity slipped, there.  In reality, whether I like him or not, he is TRULY doing the best he can, as we all are.


----------



## Moozillion

This Chastity idea is very interesting. For me, playing computer games on my cell phone sure seems like addictive behavior, so i will curtail it for today. Have played NONE so far. The challenge will be sitting in the waiting room at the vet's today: I think Monty's urinary tract infection has returned, so will be taking him to the vet shortly. 
I may need to borrow some of your halo polish, Adam!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! So cool!!!! I thought it was a bird's nest until I read your post!


Harvest mice are teeny mice that are typically found near wheat fields. 



They are very cute!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You and me both. Back not good today - I've been out surveying for harvest mice with daughter and can hardly move now.
> 
> But, we found some and very close to the town as well
> 
> This is a photo of the first old nest we found. It's just 8cm/3 inches diameter. Harvest mice are teeny weeny
> View attachment 199205


That's a cute nest. Any mice inside?
Get well soon too!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Do coffee, tea or chocolate count as "intoxicating substances?"


Or coffee with a bit of coffee liquor to spice it up? :/ How many points off per espresso shot? 

Hi, Bea!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> This Chastity idea is very interesting. For me, playing computer games on my cell phone sure seems like addictive behavior, so i will curtail it for today. Have played NONE so far. The challenge will be sitting in the waiting room at the vet's today: I think Monty's urinary tract infection has returned, so will be taking him to the vet shortly.
> I may need to borrow some of your halo polish, Adam!!!


Oh no, poor Monty!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> That's a cute nest. Any mice inside?
> Get well soon too!!


Not at this time of year. They build these nests at the end of the summer for their babies and vacate them in the winter. They're not reused.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And godmother's husband is off the ventilator and now being weened off the pump supporting his heart




brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> This Chastity idea is very interesting. For me, playing computer games on my cell phone sure seems like addictive behavior, so i will curtail it for today. Have played NONE so far. The challenge will be sitting in the waiting room at the vet's today: I think Monty's urinary tract infection has returned, so will be taking him to the vet shortly.
> I may need to borrow some of your halo polish, Adam!!!




good morning mrs b  

hope all goes well


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Harvest mice are teeny mice that are typically found near wheat fields.
> View attachment 199206
> 
> 
> They are very cute!


Adorable!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good morning mrs b
> 
> hope all goes well


Thanks, John!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm doing a little administrative work now.
> Actually working on some job interview questions.




I have bad memory so what kind of back issues? Spasms? Sciatica? 

You should really try a TENS machine. They are about $30 on Amazon. Make sure you ice for 20 minutes on and off through out the day. Seriously!! 
Don't sit to long either. Get up every now and then. 
I feel your pain, it sucks!!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
It's another rainy day here in Ca! 
I'm enjoying a nice warm bowl of Weetabix and heading out to a store to look for jeans and just get out of the house. The baby gets bored and so do I.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> This Chastity idea is very interesting. For me, playing computer games on my cell phone sure seems like addictive behavior, so i will curtail it for today. Have played NONE so far. The challenge will be sitting in the waiting room at the vet's today: I think Monty's urinary tract infection has returned, so will be taking him to the vet shortly.
> I may need to borrow some of your halo polish, Adam!!!



Poor Monty! Hope the meds kick in soon so he can be good as new! 

What games do you play?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Harvest mice are teeny mice that are typically found near wheat fields.
> View attachment 199206
> 
> 
> They are very cute!




Oh, how cute is he?!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! i already had a cigarette as hadn't ready the post yet  , thought i will stick to my e cig today  driving tomorrow so no beer tonight.
> 
> a rather wet start to the day here but i'm being good and walking to work.
> 
> lets go take on the world


Good afternoon, John. 
I have been out working in the garden and on the terrace all morning, also had just one cigarette.
3 points to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning Roomies.
> 
> If the weather dries up as promised, I'm accompanying my daughter on a long walk to look for signs of harvest mice today. Our county wildlife trust is conducting a survey to work out where they are in the area.


Good afternoon, Linda.
Good luck with that . Hope you find lots of nice mice. 
Or evidence thereof.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Having a great day so far.


Good afternoon,, Lena.
Me, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I have bad memory so what kind of back issues? Spasms? Sciatica?
> 
> You should really try a TENS machine. They are about $30 on Amazon. Make sure you ice for 20 minutes on and off through out the day. Seriously!!
> Don't sit to long either. Get up every now and then.
> I feel your pain, it sucks!!!


Thanks.
Sciatica.
I have a tens unit and some new electrodes. I never seem to have the time to use it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Lovies


Good morning, Noel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 199204


How u do that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I can't catch up and find out what's going on.
> Barely made it to work and my back is fully out again.
> I'll post when I can.


Good morning, Ed.
Very sorry to hear about your back. 
Don't think you missed much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You and me both. Back not good today - I've been out surveying for harvest mice with daughter and can hardly move now.
> 
> But, we found some and very close to the town as well
> 
> This is a photo of the first old nest we found. It's just 8cm/3 inches diameter. Harvest mice are teeny weeny
> View attachment 199205


How wonderful ! 
Result !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1320, still no cigarettes


I just had another one. 
Point for John. 
Minus one to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And godmother's husband is off the ventilator and now being weened off the pump supporting his heart


Excellent news! 
Apart from poor Ed's back, this day is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm doing a little administrative work now.
> Actually working on some job interview questions.


"And why did you wear those particular shoes ?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do coffee, tea or chocolate count as "intoxicating substances?"


Good afternoon, Bea.
Only in excess. 
Cheese too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Let's see: I got up in a timely manner for my 7:10 am dentist appointment and it went GREAT!!!! I LOOOOOVE my dentist!!!
> Did NOT wake up hubby, fed the cats and Jacques.
> Unfortunately,  I had some angry, mean thoughts towards a political figure. So, the Chastity slipped, there.  In reality, whether I like him or not, he is TRULY doing the best he can, as we all are.


Well, certainly a point or two there. 
And a bonus for liking one's dentist. Very odd.
Hello, Jacques, hello cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This Chastity idea is very interesting. For me, playing computer games on my cell phone sure seems like addictive behavior, so i will curtail it for today. Have played NONE so far. The challenge will be sitting in the waiting room at the vet's today: I think Monty's urinary tract infection has returned, so will be taking him to the vet shortly.
> I may need to borrow some of your halo polish, Adam!!!


Love and best of wishes to Monty. 
Another point to you and we'll see what happens at the vet. 
Halo polish available to all deserving at the end of the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or coffee with a bit of coffee liquor to spice it up? :/ How many points off per espresso shot?
> 
> Hi, Bea!


Espresso ok in moderation. 
Liquor - 1 per each shot over a permitted 2 units.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> It's another rainy day here in Ca!
> I'm enjoying a nice warm bowl of Weetabix and heading out to a store to look for jeans and just get out of the house. The baby gets bored and so do I.


Good morning, Kathy. 
I haven't had Weetabix for years and years, yummy.
Do jeans stop the baby being bored ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! i already had a cigarette as hadn't ready the post yet  , thought i will stick to my e cig today  driving tomorrow so no beer tonight.
> 
> a rather wet start to the day here but i'm being good and walking to work.
> 
> lets go take on the world


Skip the cigarette and have a tall Bud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Skip the cigarette and have a tall Bud !


Or, today, a nice glass of spring water.
Hello, Grandpa.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Espresso ok in moderation.
> Liquor - 1 per each shot over a permitted 2 units.


Phew, I'm good. 1 unit of liquor in the afternoon, 1 unit of wine with the steak. Any points awarded for washing the empty liquor and wine bottles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am on my first glass of wine. 
But it's a rather large glass. 
Minus one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Phew, I'm good. 1 unit of liquor in the afternoon, 1 unit of wine with the steak. Any points awarded for washing the empty liquor and wine bottles?


Go on then. 
Point.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am on my first glass of wine.
> But it's a rather large glass.
> Minus one.


I think most of us will have an easier time with justice, prudence and courage. :/

Good afternoon/evening, Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think most of us will have an easier time with justice, prudence and courage. :/
> 
> Good afternoon/evening, Adam


Hello ! 
Don't forget, this is fourteen days.
7 virtues, 7 sins.
Just wait and see what tomorrow's task is.


----------



## johnandjade

1810, just about home... still no cigarettes but i did have a road beer :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1810, just about home... still no cigarettes but i did have a road beer :/


Acceptable. 
Well done, sir. 
I've just had my third cigarette.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Acceptable.
> Well done, sir.
> I've just had my third cigarette. [/
> 
> 
> that's not bad going at all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quite miraculous for me . 
I've got some points for having a long shower and doing some cleaning. 
wifey's cleaning the kitchen but has been on the vodka and loads of cigarettes she's on about minus 20.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or, today, a nice glass of spring water.
> Hello, Grandpa.


Hello
How's your day going ? Spring water isn't that for brushing your teeth ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello
> How's your day going ? Spring water isn't that for brushing your teeth ?


I'm trying to be good today. 
It's very difficult. 
I haven't bought any spring water in years, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Kristoff said:


> Phew, I'm good. 1 unit of liquor in the afternoon, 1 unit of wine with the steak. Any points awarded for washing the empty liquor and wine bottles?


If your trying to get the last drop !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite miraculous for me .
> I've got some points for having a long shower and doing some cleaning.
> wifey's cleaning the kitchen but has been on the vodka and loads of cigarettes she's on about minus 20.




you really should try getting an e cig, i honestly didn't miss smoking today at all.


----------



## johnandjade

we had snow today and a 'weather warning' fir more  going for a swim in the bath, been looking forward to it all day to get a heat . be strange without a beer though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you really should try getting an e cig, i honestly didn't miss smoking today at all.


Not sure if I can get them here.
I'll have a look, or it'll have to be Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we had snow today and a 'weather warning' fir more  going for a swim in the bath, been looking forward to it all day to get a heat . be strange without a beer though


Points. 
But naughty snow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points.
> But naughty snow.




DEBANG T18 ENDURA INNOKIN PREMIUM STARTER KIT ECIG DEBANGSTIX (SILVER) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N3P06UJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_UrHMyb3MJKP49


the one i have, though i got in store


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> DEBANG T18 ENDURA INNOKIN PREMIUM STARTER KIT ECIG DEBANGSTIX (SILVER) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N3P06UJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_UrHMyb3MJKP49
> 
> 
> the one i have, though i got in store


Amazon usually only send dvds and books to Morocco. 
No idea why.
But I'll check


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just going to watch Big Daddy starring Adam Sandler with wifey 
probably going to hate it, but it was one of the 50 cent DVD's I got in Spain cos I need spare covers. 
So, off we go , see you all in a bit.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> Sciatica.
> I have a tens unit and some new electrodes. I never seem to have the time to use it.




Use it at your desk at work or while watching tv at night. 

I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> you really should try getting an e cig, i honestly didn't miss smoking today at all.




I'm a little slow but you and Adam are trying to quit? That's wonderful!! 

Take it one hour at a time! The struggle is real, just like trying to lose weight!

You've got this!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just going to watch Big Daddy starring Adam Sandler with wifey
> probably going to hate it, but it was one of the 50 cent DVD's I got in Spain cos I need spare covers.
> So, off we go , see you all in a bit.


Watched this as a teenager. You *are* going to hate it, I'm afraid.


----------



## Kristoff

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If your trying to get the last drop !


Wisdom has spoken!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Poor Monty! Hope the meds kick in soon so he can be good as new!
> 
> What games do you play?


Right now I am hooked on Bubble Witch 3.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok. I am getting points deducted for this Virtues game, but I am well aware of it. 
We've had a series of tornadoes come through here today. It's been rainy with thunderstorms, but as I was coming home from errands when my hubby called me to let me know there was a tornado sighted in the next town over, headed for OUR town, and that the St. Tammany Parish/County Emergency Agency was urging everyone to take cover immediately. Luckily, I was near the drug store we use, so I whipped into their parking lot and into the store. Several other people sheltered in there with me. Was on the phone with hubby several times, since I couldn't get the weather station on my cell phone, for some reason. He grabbed one of our cats (the other was under the bed), his coffee and sheltered in laundry room. The tornado apparently passed very near our area- one person was on the phone with her sister who teaches in the next town over. They had the kids all in the center halls of the buildings for safety, and debris was flying all over. After about a half hour the storm system passed and the warning was lifted so I went home. 
Other tornadoes formed in New Orleans with significant damage. A total of 5 tornados (at least) confirmed touching down. 
The crazy thing is that once the storm system passes, the sun comes out and the sky is blue! At least until the next band. 
We had lunch at a local bistro, and I had a glass of wine, so MINUS points for me. 
We're all fine here on the Northshore- just messes in several areas, as far as we know. 
Last report 10,000 people in New Orleans without power and lots of property damage.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ok. I am getting points deducted for this Virtues game, but I am well aware of it.
> We've had a series of tornadoes come through here today. It's been rainy with thunderstorms, but as I was coming home from errands when my hubby called me to let me know there was a tornado sighted in the next town over, headed for OUR town, and that the St. Tammany Parish/County Emergency Agency was urging everyone to take cover immediately. Luckily, I was near the drug store we use, so I whipped into their parking lot and into the store. Several other people sheltered in there with me. Was on the phone with hubby several times, since I couldn't get the weather station on my cell phone, for some reason. He grabbed one of our cats (the other was under the bed), his coffee and sheltered in laundry room. The tornado apparently passed very near our area- one person was on the phone with her sister who teaches in the next town over. They had the kids all in the center halls of the buildings for safety, and debris was flying all over. After about a half hour the storm system passed and the warning was lifted so I went home.
> Other tornadoes formed in New Orleans with significant damage. A total of 5 tornados (at least) confirmed touching down.
> The crazy thing is that once the storm system passes, the sun comes out and the sky is blue! At least until the next band.
> We had lunch at a local bistro, and I had a glass of wine, so MINUS points for me.
> We're all fine here on the Northshore- just messes in several areas, as far as we know.
> Last report 10,000 people in New Orleans without power and lots of property damage.
> 
> View attachment 199238
> 
> 
> View attachment 199239
> 
> 
> View attachment 199240


Goodness. That was close.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Kristoff

Actually, Bea, you deserve 40 points for having nerves of steel - after an experience like that, it would take me more than a glass of wine to calm down.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ok. I am getting points deducted for this Virtues game, but I am well aware of it.
> We've had a series of tornadoes come through here today. It's been rainy with thunderstorms, but as I was coming home from errands when my hubby called me to let me know there was a tornado sighted in the next town over, headed for OUR town, and that the St. Tammany Parish/County Emergency Agency was urging everyone to take cover immediately. Luckily, I was near the drug store we use, so I whipped into their parking lot and into the store. Several other people sheltered in there with me. Was on the phone with hubby several times, since I couldn't get the weather station on my cell phone, for some reason. He grabbed one of our cats (the other was under the bed), his coffee and sheltered in laundry room. The tornado apparently passed very near our area- one person was on the phone with her sister who teaches in the next town over. They had the kids all in the center halls of the buildings for safety, and debris was flying all over. After about a half hour the storm system passed and the warning was lifted so I went home.
> Other tornadoes formed in New Orleans with significant damage. A total of 5 tornados (at least) confirmed touching down.
> The crazy thing is that once the storm system passes, the sun comes out and the sky is blue! At least until the next band.
> We had lunch at a local bistro, and I had a glass of wine, so MINUS points for me.
> We're all fine here on the Northshore- just messes in several areas, as far as we know.
> Last report 10,000 people in New Orleans without power and lots of property damage.
> 
> View attachment 199238
> 
> 
> View attachment 199239
> 
> 
> View attachment 199240




stay safe mrs B x


----------



## Kristoff

Something not quite right happened to me today: I tried to enlarge a photo on a book cover using my thumb and the index finger. The way I'd do it on a touchscreen. This was a real, tangible hard-cover. 

There must be a name for this disease.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, everyone. Be safe.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Kristoff said:


> Wisdom has spoken!


But I noticed your birthday is January 4 ( No year ) are you old enough to be drinking wine ? Sh Sh I won't tell anybody !


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Something not quite right happened to me today: I tried to enlarge a photo on a book cover using my thumb and the index finger. The way I'd do it on a touchscreen. This was a real, tangible hard-cover.
> 
> There must be a name for this disease.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Actually, Bea, you deserve 40 points for having nerves of steel - after an experience like that, it would take me more than a glass of wine to calm down.


Well, we DO get tornadoes around here, often associated with hurricanes, so we've had some practice.
But this was the closest call I've had in a very long time.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> stay safe mrs B x


Thank you!  I am!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But I noticed your birthday is January 4 ( No year ) are you old enough to be drinking wine ? Sh Sh I won't tell anybody !


Haha. I've been 18 for quite a few years now. And then 21 for a few years more. 

A few years back I was buying some chocolates infused with liquor in Munich, and the shopkeeper asked if I was already 18.  Sadly, this will never happen again. And if it does, I would know it's one of Ed's cannibals.


----------



## Kristoff

Time for bed. Daughter doesn't have to go to kindergarten tomorrow, so she's sure to wake up before 6.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Linda, hope your in-laws behave better than my MIL this morning. :/ It was awful. But nothing that wouldn't go away with a few glasses and a few months of patience - and then I'll be in Denmark.
> Anyway, Kristoff provided me with an outdoor therapy session. He's amazing. And he ate a bit.
> View attachment 199035


Hi Lena hope you're well. 

Isn't Kristoff *sweet*!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Ok. I am getting points deducted for this Virtues game, but I am well aware of it.
> We've had a series of tornadoes come through here today. It's been rainy with thunderstorms, but as I was coming home from errands when my hubby called me to let me know there was a tornado sighted in the next town over, headed for OUR town, and that the St. Tammany Parish/County Emergency Agency was urging everyone to take cover immediately. Luckily, I was near the drug store we use, so I whipped into their parking lot and into the store. Several other people sheltered in there with me. Was on the phone with hubby several times, since I couldn't get the weather station on my cell phone, for some reason. He grabbed one of our cats (the other was under the bed), his coffee and sheltered in laundry room. The tornado apparently passed very near our area- one person was on the phone with her sister who teaches in the next town over. They had the kids all in the center halls of the buildings for safety, and debris was flying all over. After about a half hour the storm system passed and the warning was lifted so I went home.
> Other tornadoes formed in New Orleans with significant damage. A total of 5 tornados (at least) confirmed touching down.
> The crazy thing is that once the storm system passes, the sun comes out and the sky is blue! At least until the next band.
> We had lunch at a local bistro, and I had a glass of wine, so MINUS points for me.
> We're all fine here on the Northshore- just messes in several areas, as far as we know.
> Last report 10,000 people in New Orleans without power and lots of property damage.
> 
> View attachment 199238
> 
> 
> View attachment 199239
> 
> 
> View attachment 199240




I thought of you when I saw it on the news! Glad you are safe!

Hey, it's ok to use your weeklies!!
I wish you would lurk on Connect! You would be so inspired and motivated! 
Or maybe you do


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I thought of you when I saw it on the news! Glad you are safe!
> 
> Hey, it's ok to use your weeklies!!
> I wish you would lurk on Connect! You would be so inspired and motivated!
> Or maybe you do


I've only just started using the electronic tools. I may yet see you there!


----------



## Moozillion

Monty is back from the vet and has NOT had a recurrence of his bladder infection.
He did, however, have "very full anal glands" which the tech took care of.
She should get a medal!!!! 

Time for a nap. MUCH too much excitement today!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm a little slow but you and Adam are trying to quit? That's wonderful!!
> 
> Take it one hour at a time! The struggle is real, just like trying to lose weight!
> 
> You've got this!!


Not me. 
I love smoking, but today is chastity day in The Cold Dark Room. 
But I may switch to e-cigarettes at some point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Watched this as a teenager. You *are* going to hate it, I'm afraid.


Yup. 
I did.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me.
> I love smoking, but today is chastity day in The Cold Dark Room.
> But I may switch to e-cigarettes at some point.


Sence it's chastity day I'll refrain from sex !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok. I am getting points deducted for this Virtues game, but I am well aware of it.
> We've had a series of tornadoes come through here today. It's been rainy with thunderstorms, but as I was coming home from errands when my hubby called me to let me know there was a tornado sighted in the next town over, headed for OUR town, and that the St. Tammany Parish/County Emergency Agency was urging everyone to take cover immediately. Luckily, I was near the drug store we use, so I whipped into their parking lot and into the store. Several other people sheltered in there with me. Was on the phone with hubby several times, since I couldn't get the weather station on my cell phone, for some reason. He grabbed one of our cats (the other was under the bed), his coffee and sheltered in laundry room. The tornado apparently passed very near our area- one person was on the phone with her sister who teaches in the next town over. They had the kids all in the center halls of the buildings for safety, and debris was flying all over. After about a half hour the storm system passed and the warning was lifted so I went home.
> Other tornadoes formed in New Orleans with significant damage. A total of 5 tornados (at least) confirmed touching down.
> The crazy thing is that once the storm system passes, the sun comes out and the sky is blue! At least until the next band.
> We had lunch at a local bistro, and I had a glass of wine, so MINUS points for me.
> We're all fine here on the Northshore- just messes in several areas, as far as we know.
> Last report 10,000 people in New Orleans without power and lots of property damage.
> 
> View attachment 199238
> 
> 
> View attachment 199239
> 
> 
> View attachment 199240


Goodness! 
wifey's just been keeping me informed of all this, really hoping there's not too much damage or loss of life. 
We're all hoping it passes by quickly. 
Blue skies, return, please.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

In the CDR only !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok. I am getting points deducted for this Virtues game, but I am well aware of it.
> We've had a series of tornadoes come through here today. It's been rainy with thunderstorms, but as I was coming home from errands when my hubby called me to let me know there was a tornado sighted in the next town over, headed for OUR town, and that the St. Tammany Parish/County Emergency Agency was urging everyone to take cover immediately. Luckily, I was near the drug store we use, so I whipped into their parking lot and into the store. Several other people sheltered in there with me. Was on the phone with hubby several times, since I couldn't get the weather station on my cell phone, for some reason. He grabbed one of our cats (the other was under the bed), his coffee and sheltered in laundry room. The tornado apparently passed very near our area- one person was on the phone with her sister who teaches in the next town over. They had the kids all in the center halls of the buildings for safety, and debris was flying all over. After about a half hour the storm system passed and the warning was lifted so I went home.
> Other tornadoes formed in New Orleans with significant damage. A total of 5 tornados (at least) confirmed touching down.
> The crazy thing is that once the storm system passes, the sun comes out and the sky is blue! At least until the next band.
> We had lunch at a local bistro, and I had a glass of wine, so MINUS points for me.
> We're all fine here on the Northshore- just messes in several areas, as far as we know.
> Last report 10,000 people in New Orleans without power and lots of property damage.
> 
> View attachment 199238
> 
> 
> View attachment 199239
> 
> 
> View attachment 199240


Oh, and one shouldn't have points deducted for that. 
it's entirely acceptable in the circumstances. 
But I'm horrible. 
So minus one.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

News story to back us husbands when we tell the wife we didn't here her !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Actually, Bea, you deserve 40 points for having nerves of steel - after an experience like that, it would take me more than a glass of wine to calm down.


40 points! 
Mother Theresa wouldn't get that many!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Something not quite right happened to me today: I tried to enlarge a photo on a book cover using my thumb and the index finger. The way I'd do it on a touchscreen. This was a real, tangible hard-cover.
> 
> There must be a name for this disease.


Cold Dark Roomitis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, everyone. Be safe.


Night night, Lena.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Haha. I've been 18 for quite a few years now. And then 21 for a few years more.
> 
> A few years back I was buying some chocolates infused with liquor in Munich, and the shopkeeper asked if I was already 18.  Sadly, this will never happen again. And if it does, I would know it's one of Ed's cannibals.


I only got asked my age once. 
On my 18th birthday, and i'd been drinking in that pub for more than a year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Monty is back from the vet and has NOT had a recurrence of his bladder infection.
> He did, however, have "very full anal glands" which the tech took care of.
> She should get a medal!!!!
> 
> Time for a nap. MUCH too much excitement today!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points for Monty. 
And the vet.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I can't catch up and find out what's going on.
> Barely made it to work and my back is fully out again.
> I'll post when I can.


Sorry to hear you're in pain Ed, hope it eases soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And godmother's husband is off the ventilator and now being weened off the pump supporting his heart


That's good news Linda, wishing him a speed recovery !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> Sciatica.
> I have a tens unit and some new electrodes. I never seem to have the time to use it.


Have you asked Kelly to walk up and down your back in stilettos?
It won' t cure you but may take your mind off it


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello
> How's your day going ? Spring water isn't that for brushing your teeth ?


nope grandpa - it's for washing your springs!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Ok. I am getting points deducted for this Virtues game, but I am well aware of it.
> We've had a series of tornadoes come through here today. It's been rainy with thunderstorms, but as I was coming home from errands when my hubby called me to let me know there was a tornado sighted in the next town over, headed for OUR town, and that the St. Tammany Parish/County Emergency Agency was urging everyone to take cover immediately. Luckily, I was near the drug store we use, so I whipped into their parking lot and into the store. Several other people sheltered in there with me. Was on the phone with hubby several times, since I couldn't get the weather station on my cell phone, for some reason. He grabbed one of our cats (the other was under the bed), his coffee and sheltered in laundry room. The tornado apparently passed very near our area- one person was on the phone with her sister who teaches in the next town over. They had the kids all in the center halls of the buildings for safety, and debris was flying all over. After about a half hour the storm system passed and the warning was lifted so I went home.
> Other tornadoes formed in New Orleans with significant damage. A total of 5 tornados (at least) confirmed touching down.
> The crazy thing is that once the storm system passes, the sun comes out and the sky is blue! At least until the next band.
> We had lunch at a local bistro, and I had a glass of wine, so MINUS points for me.
> We're all fine here on the Northshore- just messes in several areas, as far as we know.
> Last report 10,000 people in New Orleans without power and lots of property damage.
> 
> View attachment 199238
> 
> 
> View attachment 199239
> 
> 
> View attachment 199240


Oh wow Bea, I can't imagine what its like to live with the threat if that and hope I never have to!!
Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sence it's chastity day I'll refrain from sex !


Point to Grandpa !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> News story to back us husbands when we tell the wife we didn't here her !
> View attachment 199244


I honestly do. 
1 % hearing in my right ear.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, certainly a point or two there.
> And a bonus for liking one's dentist. Very odd.
> Hello, Jacques, hello cats.


But Adam, if you had my dentist, you'd love her too! 
She's a very sweet woman, about my age and she loves her work. 
She strives VERY hard to be a PAIN-FREE dentist!!!!! 
The big chairs the patients sit in for the exam and any dental work have built-in MASSAGERS and also HEAT, if you like a heated massage!
When you're lying back in the chair looking up as you're being massaged, you see she has had beautiful and/or funny posters mounted on the ceiling for you to look at, and these change periodically.
If your dental work requires an injection of any sort, she first paints a numbing gel on the area so that you barely feel the injection!
If you want nitrous oxide ("laughing gas") to help relax you, she is very happy to oblige!
She keeps a supply of gel-filled balls you can grip and squeeze if it helps with your anxiety about being there. 
She is VERY up-to-date on the current state of dental medicine.
She is VERY patient and kind. Example: even though annual x-rays are recommended, I don't like to get them. She always asks if I'd like to get my annual x-rays but doesn't give me ANY trouble when I decline. 
For established patients that she knows she can trust, she gives her home phone number after any major procedure in case you have problems or unexpected issues. 
She's a real gem!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Oh wow Bea, I can't imagine what its like to live with the threat if that and hope I never have to!!
> Take care


It's certainly not an every day sort of thing, thankfully!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Off to finish the chores i didn't do this morning...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Something not quite right happened to me today: I tried to enlarge a photo on a book cover using my thumb and the index finger. The way I'd do it on a touchscreen. This was a real, tangible hard-cover.
> 
> There must be a name for this disease.


Yes it's called TO
Techknowledgey Overload.
I had a similar experience with technology a while ago when going into a B&Q diy store.
I approached the doors which failed to open automatically, so I took a step back then forwards again - nothing!
So I did a few little jumps on the spot to see if that would trigger the sensor - again nothing!
Suddenly they opened - when a customer leaving the store *pushed* them open
Turns out they were one of the few stores not to have automatic doors........
but I'm sure they do have cctv footage of a mad woman performing Riverdance on their doorstep!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good night, everyone. Be safe.


Sleep well Lena,
a peaceful night to you too.


----------



## Lyn W

Just a quick visit to say 'hi' and catch up with you all,
now have to say 'bye' as have a few things to do before bed.
So take care and I expect I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Yes it's called TO
> Techknowledgey Overload.
> I had a similar experience with technology a while ago when going into a B&Q diy store.
> I approached the doors which failed to open automatically, so I took a step back then forwards again - nothing!
> So I did a few little jumps on the spot to see if that would trigger the sensor - again nothing!
> Suddenly they opened - when a customer leaving the store *pushed* them open
> Turns out they were one of the few stores not to have automatic doors........
> but I'm sure they do have cctv footage of a mad woman performing Riverdance on their doorstep!


Oh, this is HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But Adam, if you had my dentist, you'd love her too!
> She's a very sweet woman, about my age and she loves her work.
> She strives VERY hard to be a PAIN-FREE dentist!!!!!
> The big chairs the patients sit in for the exam and any dental work have built-in MASSAGERS and also HEAT, if you like a heated massage!
> When you're lying back in the chair looking up as you're being massaged, you see she has had beautiful and/or funny posters mounted on the ceiling for you to look at, and these change periodically.
> If your dental work requires an injection of any sort, she first paints a numbing gel on the area so that you barely feel the injection!
> If you want nitrous oxide ("laughing gas") to help relax you, she is very happy to oblige!
> She keeps a supply of gel-filled balls you can grip and squeeze if it helps with your anxiety about being there.
> She is VERY up-to-date on the current state of dental medicine.
> She is VERY patient and kind. Example: even though annual x-rays are recommended, I don't like to get them. She always asks if I'd like to get my annual x-rays but doesn't give me ANY trouble when I decline.
> For established patients that she knows she can trust, she gives her home phone number after any major procedure in case you have problems or unexpected issues.
> She's a real gem!!!!!


Okay; you've convinced me.
Will she do home visits to Morocco ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay; you've convinced me.
> Will she do home visits to Morocco ?


Well, she's accommodating, but she's not THAT accommodating!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just a quick visit to say 'hi' and catch up with you all,
> now have to say 'bye' as have a few things to do before bed.
> So take care and I expect I'll see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da!


Night night , Lyn.
Missed you again. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, she's accommodating, but she's not THAT accommodating!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


>


OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of my seeds has sprouted ! 
No idea what it is yet, but I have a plant ! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
A miracle. 
I'm supposed to have a rich jungle of tort food by now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Lyn W said:


> nope grandpa - it's for washing your springs!


When you get to be my age : you have no springs !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well it's gone midnight here, so I declare an end to Chastity. 
Indeed, the reverse is now the game. 
Well done to John who won today's game, here is your prize.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

At this point wifey and then me are at the bottom of the pile, i had another two cigarettes. 
And no cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Points will be carried over to the end of the fortnight, but we begin afresh for the day.
Today, Wednesday is a different kettle of jellyfish, as we delve into the dark and the first of the Seven Deadly Sins. 
LUST. 
Now, points are given for naughty thoughts and actions, but please remember this is a family forum and thread so control yourselves. 
Ladies are permitted to watch such things as Poldark and the boys can have impure thoughts about their fantasy ladies. 
For example :



Wow! Angela Merkel is a babe. 
Point to Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey just got 2 points.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey just got 2 points.


I won't ask what she did to get those points (wink, wink, nudge, nudge, knowhatimean  )


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> I won't ask what she did to get those points (wink, wink, nudge, nudge, knowhatimean  )


Say no more, say no more. A nods as good as a wink to a blind horse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I won't ask what she did to get those points (wink, wink, nudge, nudge, knowhatimean  )





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Say no more, say no more. A nods as good as a wink to a blind horse.


A point each. 
You get the idea. 
Say no more.


----------



## Moozillion

Lust...Hmmm...
THE original, the ONLY James Bond star.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> I won't ask what she did to get those points (nudge, nudge, wink, wink, knowhatimean  )


Sorry hon, had to fix it all proper like…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Lust...Hmmm...
> THE original, the ONLY James Bond star.


Indeed, Mish Moneypenny.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry hon, had to fix it all proper like…


Quite alright!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm having an early night so i can dream of Angela Merkel. 
Night night, Roommates, have interesting dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! not a great start to the day, work at 0400 with jade snoring , i thought about silencing her with a pillow, does that count?  

have a great day everyone, today i think i'll confuse people by answering questions with random replies,


----------



## johnandjade

so lust... it's the fabulous miss emerald!! 






we have VIP tickets for a show next month, front and centre seats and we get to meet her


----------



## johnandjade

indulged in a bacon roll also got a fudge donut



and having a smoke, today's task is way too easy


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Kristoff took care of all his toilet needs by now, so I can move on with waking Elsa. However, there's a dip in temperatures starting Sunday, so I might have to let her sleep a bit longer. Saw lots of flowers, dandelions, fresh weeds yesterday - alas, not yet in my garden. Spring is in the air, though, so it's only a matter of a couple of weeks!


----------



## Kristoff

Oh, I'm 113 points now.  That should count if I give it another go with the CITES officials, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lena hope you're well.
> 
> Isn't Kristoff *sweet*!


Hi, Gillian! I've been all manic after my depressive Sunday. Not seeing MIL since then certainly helped.  
K is sweet. So is Oli!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points will be carried over to the end of the fortnight, but we begin afresh for the day.
> Today, Wednesday is a different kettle of jellyfish, as we delve into the dark and the first of the Seven Deadly Sins.
> LUST.
> Now, points are given for naughty thoughts and actions, but please remember this is a family forum and thread so control yourselves.
> Ladies are permitted to watch such things as Poldark and the boys can have impure thoughts about their fantasy ladies.
> For example :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Angela Merkel is a babe.
> Point to Adam.


Lust. Let's see. This is a bit embarrassing. Maybe I should post pictures of premium chocolate to be on the safe side? Oh well, what the heck. 


(Take That in 1992)


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> so lust... it's the fabulous miss emerald!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have VIP tickets for a show next month, front and centre seats and we get to meet her


"We"? Jade is a saint!  
Good morning, John!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> "We"? Jade is a saint!
> Good morning, John!





good morning ma'am 

the tickets were my christmas present to us


----------



## johnandjade

missed the obvious song this morning


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I post, oftentimes, smarty Alex type replies here. Sometimes I post warm fuzzy ones you tell me…?



or perhaps this one ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Roommates
Busy day studying, will pop in later TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I post, oftentimes, smarty Alex type replies here. Sometimes I post warm fuzzy ones you tell me…?
> View attachment 199289
> View attachment 199290
> 
> or perhaps this one ?
> View attachment 199291




good morning ken


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Roommates
> Busy day studying, will pop in later TTFN




morning mom! hi 5 !!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope your back has eased up Ed. Mine is very stiff this morning and I have a heat pad on it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Use it at your desk at work or while watching tv at night.
> 
> I hope you get relief soon.


Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I'm not sure what happened, but very little pain today. (In my back, that is)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I rode a motorcycle in to work. I got here just in time and parked inside my work bay.
I usually get here an hour early to find a place to park my truck or my car.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope your back has eased up Ed. Mine is very stiff this morning and I have a heat pad on it.



good morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I rode a motorcycle in to work. I got here just in time and parked inside my work bay.
> I usually get here an hour early to find a place to park my truck or my car.



good morning ed! glad to hear you are feeling better today


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope your back has eased up Ed. Mine is very stiff this morning and I have a heat pad on it.


Good morning, Linda. Hope your back is better soon.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Roommates
> Busy day studying, will pop in later TTFN


Good morning, Noel! Good luck with everything you need to do today!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I rode a motorcycle in to work. I got here just in time and parked inside my work bay.
> I usually get here an hour early to find a place to park my truck or my car.


Good morning, Ed! Glad you were feeling well enough to ride your bike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! not a great start to the day, work at 0400 with jade snoring , i thought about silencing her with a pillow, does that count?
> 
> have a great day everyone, today i think i'll confuse people by answering questions with random replies,


Good afternoon, John. 
We'll get to that in a few days time.
Today is lust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Kristoff took care of all his toilet needs by now, so I can move on with waking Elsa. However, there's a dip in temperatures starting Sunday, so I might have to let her sleep a bit longer. Saw lots of flowers, dandelions, fresh weeds yesterday - alas, not yet in my garden. Spring is in the air, though, so it's only a matter of a couple of weeks!


Good afternoon, Lena.
Good afternoon, Kristoff.
Enjoy your extra sleep, Elsa.
My one seedling is looking a bit brown today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I'm 113 points now.  That should count if I give it another go with the CITES officials, right?


It might help. 
Especially if you show them the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indulged in a bacon roll also got a fudge donut
> View attachment 199286
> 
> 
> and having a smoke, today's task is way too easy


That's gluttony, another day's task.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lust. Let's see. This is a bit embarrassing. Maybe I should post pictures of premium chocolate to be on the safe side? Oh well, what the heck.
> View attachment 199287
> 
> (Take That in 1992)


Points. 
Save the chocolates for Gluttony Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I post, oftentimes, smarty Alex type replies here. Sometimes I post warm fuzzy ones you tell me…?
> View attachment 199289
> View attachment 199290
> 
> or perhaps this one ?
> View attachment 199291


Good morning , Ken.
A bit of both ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Roommates
> Busy day studying, will pop in later TTFN


Good morning, Noel. 
There's nothing more attractive than a lady studying. 
Speak later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope your back has eased up Ed. Mine is very stiff this morning and I have a heat pad on it.


Good afternoon, Linda, 
Hope everyone's backs get better, it's all very painful and horrid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I'm not sure what happened, but very little pain today. (In my back, that is)


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have a lesson in ten minutes, so I'll be back in a couple of hours.





Not my student, but a teenage crush.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Good afternoon, Kristoff.
> Enjoy your extra sleep, Elsa.
> My one seedling is looking a bit brown today.


Good afternoon, Adam! Sorry about your seedling. Not sure what it stems from.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> We'll get to that in a few days time.
> Today is lust.




afternoon guvnah !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's gluttony, another day's task.




booo


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a lesson in ten minutes, so I'll be back in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my student, but a teenage crush.




oh yes indeedydoody


----------



## johnandjade

our boooootifull weather girl, makes mornings that. it brighter


----------



## johnandjade

branch manager brought us in rolls and sausage again today


----------



## Kristoff

Ouch! My right hand hurts terribly from pinch-zooming hardcovers last night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I might have to rehome or trade my smaller male Redfoot.
The larger male is doing that following thing with him and sleeping in the same house with him pushed up against the wall.etc.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe I'll look to trade for another female for a 6 to 1 ratio.
The should keep him busy.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might have to rehome or trade my smaller male Redfoot.
> The larger male is doing that following thing with him and sleeping in the same house with him pushed up against the wall.etc.


Naughty Alpha! I bet he'll win the lust challenge today.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Gillian! I've been all manic after my depressive Sunday. Not seeing MIL since then certainly helped.
> K is sweet. So is Oli!


Good afternoon Lena and Kristoff.

Glad to hear you are better. Obviously NOT seeing one's MIL would help!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Roomies! 
Am planning on a quiet, lazy day today to make up for yesterday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam! Sorry about your seedling. Not sure what it stems from.


I don't know what the root of the problem is.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I'll look to trade for another female for a 6 to 1 ratio.
> The should keep him busy.


Hello Ed. Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> our boooootifull weather girl, makes mornings that. it brighter
> View attachment 199300


Fair play. 
Points. 
I have just done a lesson with a young female student but was very professional. -1 to me for being good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might have to rehome or trade my smaller male Redfoot.
> The larger male is doing that following thing with him and sleeping in the same house with him pushed up against the wall.etc.


Oh, dear. 
At least you're aware of the situation. 
Wrath and Envy are other days, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I'll look to trade for another female for a 6 to 1 ratio.
> The should keep him busy.


Points to Alpha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Am planning on a quiet, lazy day today to make up for yesterday!


Good morning, Bea. 
Sloth is another days task.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know what the root of the problem is.


No releaf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> No releaf


But an idea is germinating.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But an idea is germinating.


May the forest be with you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> May the forest be with you!
> View attachment 199310


I'll never sprout big ears like that, though.


----------



## Moozillion

Found some early sow thistle for Elsa!!! YAAYY!!!  Sow thistle is one of her favorite things, but we don't get it year-round because it's a cool weather weed. I may try to grow some indoors this summer...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Found some early sow thistle for Elsa!!! YAAYY!!!  Sow thistle is one of her favorite things, but we don't get it year-round because it's a cool weather weed. I may try to grow some indoors this summer...


We get it very briefly in the spring, so hopefully soon. 
Tuck in Elsa.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points to Alpha.


I kind of put it out there. In here.
There are a lot of south Florida members here.


----------



## johnandjade

home time driving lesson tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home time driving lesson tonight


Good luck with that. 
Have a great evening.


----------



## johnandjade

does this count for lust??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> does this count for lust??
> View attachment 199317


Avarice or Envy/ Covetousness, i should think.


----------



## johnandjade

a song (kind of) about lust by the woman i lust after... one day my darling, one day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a song (kind of) about lust by the woman i lust after... one day my darling, one day


OK, points for that.


----------



## Moozillion

Busy with odds and ends today, so popping in and out, periodically. I think it's making me dizzy...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Busy with odds and ends today, so popping in and out, periodically. I think it's making me dizzy...


Me too, today, getting some stuff done. 
I genuinely feel a bit dizzy since last night, don't know why.


----------



## Bee62

Hello, Good evening everyone in here.
My work is done. Have free time until next tuesday! Yaaaaaahhhhhhyyyy ! 
And now I have time to feed and hug my cats and stumble into the CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

need to look for things to get jade for valentines day, its also baldrick and him'ish birthday on the 14th


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, today, getting some stuff done.
> I genuinely feel a bit dizzy since last night, don't know why.


Oh, dear... Dizziness is MOST unpleasant! Hope yours goes away quickly.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening John,

yes it is very important to have a *nice* gift for valentins day


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Bea,

thank you for your advises with the coil bulbs.
But as you have seen, my babies are very healthy, with a good appetite every day, have strong shells and grow steady. Their eyes are clear and wide open. Not a sign for any harm.
I am undecided to change something. Can you understand this ?

Have you read the link that I posted ?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Lena,

two days ago I e- mailed my question about the possibility for certifications for your torts to the german animal rescue. But I have got no answer at all.
I will inform you if I get an answer, and what they told me.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Ouch! My right hand hurts terribly from pinch-zooming hardcovers last night.


Very sorry to hear that, Lena.

Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening John,
> 
> yes it is very important to have a *nice* gift for valentins day




guten abend bee  

shopping done, perfume, candles and smelly stuff for the bath


----------



## johnandjade

just about time to go make mistakes in the car. won't see you all later


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Kristoff took care of all his toilet needs by now, so I can move on with waking Elsa. However, there's a dip in temperatures starting Sunday, so I might have to let her sleep a bit longer. Saw lots of flowers, dandelions, fresh weeds yesterday - alas, not yet in my garden. Spring is in the air, though, so it's only a matter of a couple of weeks!


Hi Lena,
Still feels so far away here!
Very cold again. 0nly 3'C on way to work this morning.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> just about time to go make mistakes in the car. won't see you all later


Don't stall it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Lena,
> 
> two days ago I e- mailed my question about the possibility for certifications for your torts to the german animal rescue. But I have got no answer at all.
> I will inform you if I get an answer, and what they told me.


Guten Abend, liebe Sabine.  Thank you for doing this for my babies.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sorry to hear that, Lena.
> 
> Wishes for a speedy recovery.


Thank you, dear Gillian. How are you and Oli? <3


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Lust. Let's see. This is a bit embarrassing. Maybe I should post pictures of premium chocolate to be on the safe side? Oh well, what the heck.
> View attachment 199287
> 
> (Take That in 1992)


Not for me - they didn't float my boat.
Now Richie Sambora is different matter!


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> guten abend bee
> 
> shopping done, perfume, candles and smelly stuff for the bath



Thats sounds very nice. Jade will be pleased I think.


----------



## Bee62

Go to wibble a short while .....
See you all later I hope.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena,
> Still feels so far away here!
> Very cold again. 0nly 3'C on way to work this morning.


Good evening, Lyn! Spring is on the way. I've just told her to take the first Turkish Airlines flight to Wales.  Whether she'll listen is a different story.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Not for me - they didn't float my boat.
> Now Richie Sambora is different matter!
> View attachment 199326


Oh, they must have been busy holding back the flood...


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, dear Gillian. How are you and Oli? <3


Thanks so much your question, Lena. 

So far so good, though Oli is being very naughty, don't know why. He's restless.  Could it be the cold weather?

How's *sweet* little Kristoff? Hope he's well.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh, they must have been busy holding back the flood...


I have never been under the delugesion that they cared whether I liked them or not.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi and Bye everyone!
Just remembered it's a friends birthday tomorrow so better go and buy a card and pressie so see you later.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> need to look for things to get jade for valentines day, its also baldrick and him'ish birthday on the 14th



Does she like to be touched
Maybe a massage gift certificate?


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Does she like to be touched
> Maybe a massage gift certificate?




she was at a spa day a couple fridays ago, don't want to spoil her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello, Good evening everyone in here.
> My work is done. Have free time until next tuesday! Yaaaaaahhhhhhyyyy !
> And now I have time to feed and hug my cats and stumble into the CDR.


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening, Sabine. 
Hug the cats for me and look forward to chatting til Tuesday.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your question, Lena.
> 
> So far so good, though Oli is being very naughty, don't know why. He's restless.  Could it be the cold weather?
> 
> How's *sweet* little Kristoff? Hope he's well.


How cold is it now? When does your spring normally start?
Kristoff is doing good. Can't wait for properly warm days though, so that he can be outdoors full time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> need to look for things to get jade for valentines day, its also baldrick and him'ish birthday on the 14th


And Linda's ! 
I will get wifey some cheese, as usual. 
I am such a romantic.


----------



## johnandjade

lesson went well, no major mistakes just a few jumpy gear changes. done my 3point turn no problem. he says we'll chat about the test next week, i hope positively


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Linda's !
> I will get wifey some cheese, as usual.
> I am such a romantic.



well remembered sir!


----------



## johnandjade

shhhh, don't tell gramps! 





i got it to try, me no likey! i think it's the spring water you guys were talking of. my one and only tonight


----------



## Kristoff

Beer alert. When we were in Denmark two years ago, we came across a collection of craft beer, called the Seven Deadly Sins, by a local microbrewery. Our first choices were Pride and Wrath. But I remember the most delicious one was Lust. I loved it. And I'm not a beer person.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Beer alert. When we were in Denmark two years ago, we came across a collection of craft beer, called the Seven Deadly Sins, by a local microbrewery. Our first choices were Pride and Wrath. But I remember the most delicious one was Lust. I loved it. And I'm not a beer person.
> View attachment 199334




snap!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, dear... Dizziness is MOST unpleasant! Hope yours goes away quickly.


Thanks, I'll have an early night, and hopefully be okay tomorrow for potato shopping.


----------



## johnandjade

tea time, stewed sausage, mash and veggies


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> snap!!!!


Must be the time of the day, eh?


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> How cold is it now? When does your spring normally start?
> Kristoff is doing good. Can't wait for properly warm days though, so that he can be outdoors full time.


Well. it's not all that cold. Temp at night drops to 4 deg C and during the day it's about 13 deg C. I do realize that it's not warm enough for a tort but here at home, the central heating system is on and so is Oli's lamp.

I'm afraid there's NO Spring, NO Autumn in this desert climate - UGH! Summer to Winter and vice versa, which is too bad. I prefer Summer no matter how hot it gets. Temp sometimes reaches 40 even 45 deg C, but I do not mind it. When the sun is bearable, I take Oli out for "walks" in the sun. He loves it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not for me - they didn't float my boat.
> Now Richie Sambora is different matter!
> View attachment 199326


And Aidan Turner.
Points.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Well. it's not all that cold. Temp at night drops to 4 deg C and during the day it's about 13 deg C. I do realize that it's not warm enough for a tort but here at home, the central heating system is on and so is Oli's lamp.
> 
> I'm afraid there's NO Spring, NO Autumn in this desert climate - UGH! Summer to Winter and vice versa, which is too bad. I prefer Summer no matter how hot it gets. Temp sometimes reaches 40 even 45 deg C, but I do not mind it. When the sun is bearable, I take Oli out for "walks" in the sun. He loves it.


13C / 4C is not bad at all. We have 14/6C tomorrow. A drop in the temps is coming up though. Winter is not ready to leave us yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! Speedy recovery to those of you with stiff back or dizziness from being in and out too much.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> 13C / 4C is not bad at all. We have 14/6C tomorrow. A drop in the temps is coming up though. Winter is not ready to leave us yet.


That's more or less like the weather here. Summer is quite far I'm afraid - especially when one's waiting for it.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! Speedy recovery to those of you with stiff back or dizziness from being in and out too much.


Good night and sweet dreams, Lena and Kristoff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lesson went well, no major mistakes just a few jumpy gear changes. done my 3point turn no problem. he says we'll chat about the test next week, i hope positively


Good stuff. 
You have to change the gears as well ? Mechanic skills, I could change a tyre or a fan belt but that's be it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shhhh, don't tell gramps!
> 
> View attachment 199333
> 
> 
> 
> i got it to try, me no likey! i think it's the spring water you guys were talking of. my one and only tonight


Shhh, don't tell Ken. This is his tipple of choice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Beer alert. When we were in Denmark two years ago, we came across a collection of craft beer, called the Seven Deadly Sins, by a local microbrewery. Our first choices were Pride and Wrath. But I remember the most delicious one was Lust. I loved it. And I'm not a beer person.
> View attachment 199334


That definitely warrants a point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! Speedy recovery to those of you with stiff back or dizziness from being in and out too much.


Night night, Lena.
Sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams, Lena and Kristoff.


Good evening, Gillian. 
Good evening, Oli.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shhh, don't tell Ken. This is his tipple of choice.



why i picked it


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shhh, don't tell Ken. This is his tipple of choice.



why i picked it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, oh, double post and my TFO is 'sticky'. 
Be prepared to bail over to GeckoTalk, Rooomates.


----------



## johnandjade

yorkie puds with tea as well result!! 
be early to bed again, still doing my 0530 starts, aiming for a 12hr shift tomorrow as well. i actually open up the valet shed now, i'll get a job there yet! 

what's tomorrows task me lord?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Busy day today. Morning was spent proof reading job applications for daughter. 

Then we went to see La La Land at the cinema. 

Then into town where daughter batted her eyelashes at the guy on the counter in a camera shop and managed to get a trade in price within £5 of the value we'd put on her well travelled SLR. I was impressed... and so was he. I don't think she'll be taking him up on his offer to help if she has the slightest question about her new camera


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, oh, double post and my TFO is 'sticky'.
> Be prepared to bail over to GeckoTalk, Rooomates.




merkats! HA!! adam has prepared for your return


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yorkie puds with tea as well result!!
> be early to bed again, still doing my 0530 starts, aiming for a 12hr shift tomorrow as well. i actually open up the valet shed now, i'll get a job there yet!
> 
> what's tomorrows task me lord?


Tomorrow is Temperance the second Virtue. 
More details to follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Busy day today. Morning was spent proof reading job applications for daughter.
> 
> Then we went to see La La Land at the cinema.
> 
> Then into town where daughter batted her eyelashes at the guy on the counter in a camera shop and managed to get a trade in price within £5 of the value we'd put on her well travelled SLR. I was impressed... and so was he. I don't think she'll be taking him up on his offer to help if she has the slightest question about her new camera


Good evening, Linda. 
Was La La land any good ?
Point to your daughter and to the shop assistant. 
SLR, Self Loading Rifle ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> merkats! HA!! adam has prepared for your return


Indeed. 
We are prepared.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Good evening, Oli.


Helo Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tomorrow is Temperance the second Virtue.
> More details to follow.


Ah. So saving my second glass of wine to have after tomorrow's Finance Committee meeting isn't on. I'd better have it tonight then  Cheers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ah. So saving my second glass of wine to have after tomorrow's Finance Committee meeting isn't on. I'd better have it tonight then  Cheers


I think it's going to a low scoring day for me.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Linda.
> Was La La land any good ?
> Point to your daughter and to the shop assistant.
> SLR, Self Loading Rifle ?


We enjoyed it. Not sure it's worth the number of Oscar nominations it has, but Ryan Gosling's piano playing is brilliant... especially when you consider he learned for the film!

SLR = Single Lens Reflex camera


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> shhhh, don't tell gramps!
> 
> View attachment 199333
> 
> 
> 
> i got it to try, me no likey! i think it's the spring water you guys were talking of. my one and only tonight


BUSTED !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> BUSTED !


Well, at least he didn't like it.


----------



## Bee62

Back from my corner and wibbeling. 

Tidgys Dad said


> Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good evening, Sabine.
> Hug the cats for me and look forward to chatting til Tuesday.



Wow, that will be a looooong chat, from now `til tuesday....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Back from my corner and wibbeling.
> 
> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Wow, that will be a looooong chat, from now `til tuesday....


Not long enough!


----------



## Bee62

> Not long enough!



Wish we could live as long as our torts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wish we could live as long as our torts


Me, too.
I want to be here all Tidgy's, hopefully, very long life


----------



## Bee62

What do you want to talk about, Adam ?
Or is someone else here "on", and listen ?


----------



## Bee62

Cheese ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What do you want to talk about, Adam ?
> Or is someone else here "on", and listen ?


I think we are currently alone. 
Except for the jellyfish. 
And the hedgehogs. 
And the armadillos. 
And the One-legged Pirate. 
And the Snow Leopard.
i'll talk about anything. 
As long as it's cheese related.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cheese ????


Of course! 
Yuuuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

In Germany we`ve got a lot of good tasting cheese varities. I like cheese to. 
But more I like milk. Yes I love milk !!!! A fridge without milk is impossible for me. Milk cold from the fridge. Yuuuummmmmyyyyy !


----------



## Moozillion

Just woke up from a "short" nap that turned into a 2-hr nap! My cat, Monty, makes a great nap assistant: If I sleep on my side, he curls up right against my tummy.


----------



## Moozillion

I'll be trying out roasted turnips with our dinner tonight. They're to be served with a parsley and mustard vinaigrette, but I may be out of mustard...hmmmm....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we`ve got a lot of good tasting cheese varities. I like cheese to.
> But more I like milk. Yes I love milk !!!! A fridge without milk is impossible for me. Milk cold from the fridge. Yuuuummmmmyyyyy !


I like German Brie and Emmentaler particularly. 
I like milk in the summer, but coffee at this time of year. 
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Indeed..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'll be trying out roasted turnips with our dinner tonight. They're to be served with a parsley and mustard vinaigrette, but I may be out of mustard...hmmmm....


Sounds yummy.
I love turnips and parsnips. 
We have turnip with Christmas dinner as we can't get the true parsnips here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Germany was a great place with great customs and norms and people ! Just thinking about it puts a soft smile on my face and pleasant memories in my mind .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Germany was a great place with great customs and norms and people ! Just thinking about it puts a soft smile on my face and pleasant memories in my mind .


I agree, a great and beautiful country.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree, a great and beautiful country.


That has great and beautiful people , that give great and beautiful memories!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we`ve got a lot of good tasting cheese varities. I like cheese to.
> But more I like milk. Yes I love milk !!!! A fridge without milk is impossible for me. Milk cold from the fridge. Yuuuummmmmyyyyy !


My brother was in the Army and was stationed in Germany. He absolutely LOVES Germany, especially the people and the culture. 
But he says it gets really, REALLY cold!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds yummy.
> I love turnips and parsnips.
> We have turnip with Christmas dinner as we can't get the true parsnips here.


Well, my roasted turnips turned out quite well! i even liked them and I am NOT much of a turnip fan. It's interesting how roasting a vegetable makes it sweeter. And the mustard parsley vinaigrette was perfect! Hubby (who LOVES turnips) was very pleased. 

Now to find a recipe for the cabbage.  I actually LIKE cabbage, but have gotten into a rut of always cooking it the same 2 ways: either sautéed with onions and herbs or else in soup. I feel like trying something different...cabbage sorbet, maybe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey and i love cabbage, too. 
Glad the turnips were a success. 
But not tried cabbage sorbet, sounds interesting. 
All this talk of Germany.makes me think of sauerkraut. 
Yuuuumyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> My brother was in the Army and was stationed in Germany. He absolutely LOVES Germany, especially the people and the culture.
> But he says it gets really, REALLY cold!!!


That's cause in the army they made us sleep out in it . But it's no colder then Michigan .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, and the winner for Lust Day, was, well , me, actually. 
All points added to scores from yesterday, so well' see what happens over the next 12 days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today's Virtue is Temperance, so we must show restraint,abstinence, prudence, moderation and honour.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's cause in the army they made us sleep out in it . But it's no colder then Michigan .


He told me there's this weird phenomena where the fog  FREEZES TO THE TREES in a cold German winter!!!!!
That's just freaky- BUT I have always lived in the South. Have you heard of that happening over here?


----------



## Moozillion

Temperance, eh...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Temperance, eh...


Yup, out with my halo, again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry if my posting has been a bit erratic this evening, but i'm having trouble with Google Chrome, it keeps crashing.
Tried restarting the computer and reloading Chrome, but it's being very naughty. 
But i will be patient and not get annoyed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am going to have a nice long sleep, as still suffering a bit from dizziness and I've got to do loads of shopping tomorrow and a lesson . 
Hopefully, my computer will mend itself overnight, also.
Night, night, Roommates. 
Temperance . 
Temperance.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> He told me there's this weird phenomena where the fog  FREEZES TO THE TREES in a cold German winter!!!!!
> That's just freaky- BUT I have always lived in the South. Have you heard of that happening over here?


No but he may have been further north then me .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, out with my halo, again.


Ha de ha!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world

i resisted hitting the snooze button if that counts?


----------



## johnandjade

was tempted to buy the expensive coffee, but got the cheeper stuff as is just for in work.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> was tempted to buy the expensive coffee, but got the cheeper stuff as is just for in work.


Good morning, John! You're the champion!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! You're the champion!



i wouldn't be so sure... caved and went to mc d's for breakfast


how are you today lena?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all

Yoga (hopefully to stretch my back into moving again), a hair 'cut and colour' and a finance committee on the agenda today. 

I've already been to the supermarket, taken the car to the car wash and picked up a package from the post office. 

It's going to be a long day!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Yoga (hopefully to stretch my back into moving again), a hair 'cut and colour' and a finance committee on the agenda today.
> 
> I've already been to the supermarket, taken the car to the car wash and picked up a package from the post office.
> 
> It's going to be a long day!




good morning mum! sounds like your on top of the game today


----------



## johnandjade

resisted the snack van and going to have porridge


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@Grandpa Turtle 144
A Boycott Budweiser movement begins over Super Bowl immigration ad
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...bowl-immigration-ad/?paid_outbrain_feb_sports

I always knew that Adolph and his hops and BARLEY beer was by far superior to that hops and rice beer. One more reason for that "bud" not to be welcome in my house. LOL.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's very foggy this morning. Foggier than I recall ever seeing. Just a few feet of visibility in some areas.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning gentleman


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world
> 
> i resisted hitting the snooze button if that counts?


Go on then. 
Good morning, John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Foggy. 80 degrees.
Redfoot weather


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm being bad right now. 10 before 4 AM and I'm not yet in bed!! Tomorrow will be a lay in bed till noon while we get massive amounts of rain with veerrryyyy strong wind gusts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found this missing Scotland shirt with several other missing shirts in Kellys closet!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm being bad right now. 10 before 4 AM and I'm not yet in bed!! Tomorrow will be a lay in bed till noon while we get massive amounts of rain with veerrryyyy strong wind gusts.


It sounds very much like my retirement plan, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! You're the champion!


Good morning, Lena.. 
I'm off out to buy a potato, today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Yoga (hopefully to stretch my back into moving again), a hair 'cut and colour' and a finance committee on the agenda today.
> 
> I've already been to the supermarket, taken the car to the car wash and picked up a package from the post office.
> 
> It's going to be a long day!


Good morning, Linda. 
Blimey! You are off to a busy start.. 
Not sure it scores heavily in the Temperance department, though. 
Hope the package was a nice thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> resisted the snack van and going to have porridge


Hmmmmm. 
Not sure it counts on top of a McD's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's very foggy this morning. Foggier than I recall ever seeing. Just a few feet of visibility in some areas.


Good morning, Ed.
Try not to get lost, old chap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm being bad right now. 10 before 4 AM and I'm not yet in bed!! Tomorrow will be a lay in bed till noon while we get massive amounts of rain with veerrryyyy strong wind gusts.


Good very, very early morning, Ken. 
Good plan. 
Stay in bed til summer arrives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found this missing Scotland shirt with several other missing shirts in Kellys closet!


The ladies have a habit of ending up with our shirts, don't they ?


----------



## Kristoff

I've been trying to score high on Temperance today. Met up with friends and didn't indulge (more than necessary) in the rich Turkish breakfast. Then tasted the tiramisu only to be polite. Then I had my third cup of coffee. (And then another one.) But only because I was showing a new coffee shop to a new friend. (Surely that shouldn't get me in trouble, right?)


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The ladies have a habit of ending up with our shirts, don't they ?


I'm inclined to agree: Elsa always steals Kristoff's t-shirts. Silly tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I've been trying to score high on Temperance today. Met up with friends and didn't indulge (more than necessary) in the rich Turkish breakfast. Then tasted the tiramisu only to be polite. Then I had my third cup of coffee. (And then another one.) But only because I was showing a new coffee shop to a new friend. (Surely that shouldn't get me in trouble, right?)


Errrrrmmmmmmmmm..
Possibly need to try a bit harder. 
I've had only one cup of coffee today! And one cigarette. 
But I'll give you a point anyway for thinking about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm inclined to agree: Elsa always steals Kristoff's t-shirts. Silly tort.


Tidgy uses one of my djellabas to hide under on the terrace. 
It's beyond saving, now.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said


> Germany was a great place with great customs and norms and people ! Just thinking about it puts a soft smile on my face and pleasant memories in my mind .



Thank you very much Grandpa. I have never been in America, but I know for shure I would love your country too. I love to ride horses and my biggest wish would be to ride a horse in a wide, wide neverending landscape of gras.
A foolish dream of a child ? Yes, in my heart I am still a child.....
America is so big and wide and Germany is so small.
And I know for shure too, that I would love the people in America. 

I love you folks !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Grandpa. I have never been in America, but I know for shure I would love your country too. I love to ride horses and my biggest wish would be to ride a horse in a wide, wide neverending landscape of gras.
> A foolish dream of a child ? Yes, in my heart I am still a child.....
> America is so big and wide and Germany is so small.
> And I know for shure too, that I would love the people in America.
> 
> I love you folks !


A lot of Americans have German roots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Grandpa. I have never been in America, but I know for shure I would love your country too. I love to ride horses and my biggest wish would be to ride a horse in a wide, wide neverending landscape of gras.
> A foolish dream of a child ? Yes, in my heart I am still a child.....
> America is so big and wide and Germany is so small.
> And I know for shure too, that I would love the people in America.
> 
> I love you folks !


Good afternoon, ccl Bea. 
I'll be popping in and out as i've problems with Chrome and wifey's just decided she's too tired to do her lesson so I have to teach her student in 10 minutes and go out to buy a potato later. 
But I'm cool.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of Americans have German roots.


And more Americans claim Irish roots than is physically possible apparently


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of Americans have German roots.


My Thyme plants have German roots. 
German leaves as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Apparently someone has seen a snowflake in Kent, so our local newspaper has gone wild with the story and put it all over social media complete with a picture of a snow plough 

Rest assured, that the snowflake did not fall in Tonbridge... or, if it did, it fell while I was doing yoga! We're expecting it to be cold, might need the gritter, but proper snow is very unlikely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Apparently someone has seen a snowflake in Kent, so our local newspaper has gone wild with the story and put it all over social media complete with a picture of a snow plough
> 
> Rest assured, that the snowflake did not fall in Tonbridge... or, if it did, it fell while I was doing yoga! We're expecting it to be cold, might need the gritter, but proper snow is very unlikely!





Is this the one ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of Americans have German roots.


Parsnips and turnips ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> And more Americans claim Irish roots than is physically possible apparently


The Irish gave us country music and alcoholism.
(Just joking on that second part )
My mother is English and Italian
My father is German and Scottish.
There's also some Crowe Indian in there.
I'm pretty sure that most of them also drank some fire water.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 199363
> 
> Is this the one ?


I can't be sure as I didn't see it unfortunately. But please be careful with that stuff - 2 flakes are enough to stop the trains here


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon *all*


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said



> My brother was in the Army and was stationed in Germany. He absolutely LOVES Germany, especially the people and the culture.
> But he says it gets really, REALLY cold!!!



I think you have some areas in America too where it is getting very cold. 
And freezing fog in the trees is very beautiful, look


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have some areas in America too where it is getting very cold.
> And freezing fog in the trees is very beautiful, look


Very pretty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student arrived, see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have some areas in America too where it is getting very cold.
> And freezing fog in the trees is very beautiful, look


I don't think that sites likes you linking to it!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


>


is this one ?

What a beauty ! It is the last of her species ....

Good afternoon Adam. I hope your dizziness is getting better soon. Have you infected your computer with it too ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have some areas in America too where it is getting very cold.
> And freezing fog in the trees is very beautiful, look


We've had in the past some beautiful frozen fog in our birch trees out front


----------



## Bee62

@Cowboy_Ken 

Nice pictures ! It is sometimes really beautiful what water ( fog ) and coldness could create together.


----------



## JoesMum

We had freezing fog a couple of weeks ago, but no pretty hoar frost like in those pics. Just black ice making the roads and pavements (sidewalks) dangerous


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And more Americans claim Irish roots than is physically possible apparently


I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## johnandjade

i want a bar of chocolate, but not having one!! 


.... the vending machine is empty


----------



## Bee62

[QUOTEi want a bar of chocolate, but not having one!! 


.... the vending machine is empty][/QUOTE]

Poor boy ! I will send you a couple... But you starved until it will reach you.


----------



## Bee62

For Adam :

dizzy.....


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have some areas in America too where it is getting very cold.
> And freezing fog in the trees is very beautiful, look


The photo won't show up for me.
I'll google it. 
The Great Google Knows All!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I can't be sure as I didn't see it unfortunately. But please be careful with that stuff - 2 flakes are enough to stop the trains here


HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've had in the past some beautiful frozen fog in our birch trees out front
> View attachment 199365
> View attachment 199366
> View attachment 199367
> View attachment 199368


Oh, WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Cowboy_Ken
> 
> Nice pictures ! It is sometimes really beautiful what water ( fog ) and coldness could create together.


Yes, it IS beautiful!!! But I"m most happy seeing it in pictures- NOT being out in it!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

In regards to Temperance, I have had only a scoop of cocoa in my coffee this morning- NO chocolate candy. If I can wait until this evening for my chocolate, that will be pretty "temperant" for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I don't think that sites likes you linking to it!
> View attachment 199364


Though, oddly, the photo appears when you reply to the post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> is this one ?
> 
> What a beauty ! It is the last of her species ....
> 
> Good afternoon Adam. I hope your dizziness is getting better soon. Have you infected your computer with it too ?


They are certainly endangered in most of Morocco. 
A little dizzy still, but much better. Yes, my computer has caught it from me , but is also better today, though still crashed twice, same as me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've had in the past some beautiful frozen fog in our birch trees out front
> View attachment 199365
> View attachment 199366
> View attachment 199367
> View attachment 199368


Very, very beautiful, but i'd rather look at the photos than actually be there for more than about 11 and a half minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i want a bar of chocolate, but not having one!!
> 
> 
> .... the vending machine is empty


Hmmmm. 
That hardly counts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For Adam :
> 
> dizzy.....


Thank you. 
That made me fall over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, it IS beautiful!!! But I"m most happy seeing it in pictures- NOT being out in it!!!!!


SNAP! 
Good morning, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In regards to Temperance, I have had only a scoop of cocoa in my coffee this morning- NO chocolate candy. If I can wait until this evening for my chocolate, that will be pretty "temperant" for me!


Point. 
But you may lose it this evening if you are not careful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I seem to have missed everyone.
You can all come back for half an hour as i am going out to buy a potato.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> In regards to Temperance, I have had only a scoop of cocoa in my coffee this morning- NO chocolate candy. If I can wait until this evening for my chocolate, that will be pretty "temperant" for me!


We're NOT doing secret Valentine?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I seem to have missed everyone.
> You can all come back for half an hour as i am going out to buy a potato.


That's pretty laid back. Going out for A potato.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I seem to have missed everyone.
> You can all come back for half an hour as i am going out to buy a potato.


Busy day today.
Workmen are here to install heat-reflective tinting on our south-facing windows. They were an hour late (did not call). Even though one of the guys had been here before, they missed the house twice before figuring out which one it is. Now one has left to go get "supplies." Humph. 
I am not impressed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Busy day today.
> Workmen are here to install heat-reflective tinting on our south-facing windows. They were an hour late (did not call). Even though one of the guys had been here before, they missed the house twice before figuring out which one it is. Now one has left to go get "supplies." Humph.
> I am not impressed.


Get the "better" film.
I had my sun room reflective tinted about eight years ago and it's all peeling and crunchy like onion skin.
I remember the guy trying to upsell me the "better" film.....


----------



## Moozillion

Found out that the "supplies" the other guy went to get is  the reflective film!!!!! This job was scheduled 2 weeks ago, and they already rescheduled once. Grrrr...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Found out that the "supplies" the other guy went to get is  the reflective film!!!!! This job was scheduled 2 weeks ago, and they already rescheduled once. Grrrr...


So....They remembered the spray bottle and sqeegee?


----------



## johnandjade

well i have given into temptation, left work and going for beer and a taxi home.. stupid wrist is causing a lot of pain so it's game over for me today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're NOT doing secret Valentine?


Valentine's cards should always be secret. 
We've got all the addresses. 
We could if we wanted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I seem to have missed everyone.
> You can all come back for half an hour as i am going out to buy a potato.


Sure enough.
Several people cam to play while I was out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's pretty laid back. Going out for A potato.


Indeed, and as it's mainly for wifey I get a point. 
But actually, I bought 3 potatoes in the end. 
1 tomato. 
1 onion.
1 raddish
4 litres of milk.
Half an egg.
1 pound of chicken chunks. 
1 pound of beef mince. 
1 litre cooking oil
8 toilet rolls
And I lose a lot of points for buying 200 cigarettes.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo! asda had fido food


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Busy day today.
> Workmen are here to install heat-reflective tinting on our south-facing windows. They were an hour late (did not call). Even though one of the guys had been here before, they missed the house twice before figuring out which one it is. Now one has left to go get "supplies." Humph.
> I am not impressed.


I would be be annoyed too . 
Except for today, when i am being Angelic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Found out that the "supplies" the other guy went to get is  the reflective film!!!!! This job was scheduled 2 weeks ago, and they already rescheduled once. Grrrr...


I could have come and done it in that time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So....They remembered the spray bottle and sqeegee?


I expect they'll be back to the depot for those later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well i have given into temptation, left work and going for beer and a taxi home.. stupid wrist is causing a lot of pain so it's game over for me today


Forgiven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo! asda had fido food


More details, please ?


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Busy day today.
> Workmen are here to install heat-reflective tinting on our south-facing windows. They were an hour late (did not call). Even though one of the guys had been here before, they missed the house twice before figuring out which one it is. Now one has left to go get "supplies." Humph.
> I am not impressed.



How did you find them?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More details, please ?




we had a salad shortage here


----------



## johnandjade

no spring water today


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> So....They remembered the spray bottle and sqeegee?


Yes.
But they've dripped water (solvent?) all over my wood laminate floor. When i remarked, the guy said they were wiping it up as they go. I would much rather they have set down a plastic painters' cloth of some sort- they're cheap at Lowe's. I grabbed some paper towels and wiped it up. The second guy keeps asking the first guy lots of questions. 
Hubby is at court serving as a character witness for a friend who is in the midst of a nasty divorce/custody battle, so I don't want to bother him.

i will drink my tea, think Temperate thoughts and try to chill out.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, and as it's mainly for wifey I get a point.
> But actually, I bought 3 potatoes in the end.
> 1 tomato.
> 1 onion.
> 1 raddish
> 4 litres of milk.
> Half an egg.
> 1 pound of chicken chunks.
> 1 pound of beef mince.
> 1 litre cooking oil
> 8 toilet rolls
> And I lose a lot of points for buying 200 cigarettes.



"One radish?" 
How do you buy "half an egg?"


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could have come and done it in that time!


YES!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> How did you find them?


Hello, Cameron. 
Are you joining in our day of Temperance ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we had a salad shortage here


Oh, yes, of course. 
I was thinking you might mean Mazuri or bagged dandelions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no spring water today
> View attachment 199379


Oh, dear. 
Minus lots.
Enjoy!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> How did you find them?


Hubby met the franchise manager (the guy who went to get the "supplies") at a Chamber of Commerce Meeting. He came over to the house and showed us photos of the company's jobs, discussed what they do and lots of options.Very nice young man who seemed to know what he's doing. We always like to support LOCAL businesses rather that the big nation-wide corporations.

But there are plenty of "nice" people who don't know how to manage a business well.  In all fairness, I did not manage my private practice well and lost a good bit of money some years ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes.
> But they've dripped water (solvent?) all over my wood laminate floor. When i remarked, the guy said they were wiping it up as they go. I would much rather they have set down a plastic painters' cloth of some sort- they're cheap at Lowe's. I grabbed some paper towels and wiped it up. The second guy keeps asking the first guy lots of questions.
> Hubby is at court serving as a character witness for a friend who is in the midst of a nasty divorce/custody battle, so I don't want to bother him.
> 
> i will drink my tea, think Temperate thoughts and try to chill out.


It is quite difficult, isn't it ?
I will try not to think about how i would react.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "One radish?"
> How do you buy "half an egg?"


They do very big radishes here. 
And I paid the first installment on the egg last time, so I paid for half an egg and brought it home today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby met the franchise manager (the guy who went to get the "supplies") at a Chamber of Commerce Meeting. He came over to the house and showed us photos of the company's jobs, discussed what they do and lots of options.Very nice young man who seemed to know what he's doing. We always like to support LOCAL businesses rather that the big nation-wide corporations.
> 
> But there are plenty of "nice" people who don't know how to manage a business well.  In all fairness, I did not manage my private practice well and lost a good bit of money some years ago.


No one is qualified for anything here. 
Entirely random if you get someone who knows what they are doing or not. 
People just decide one morning, "Today, i'm a plumber" and off they go.


----------



## Moozillion

I think the main thing that irks me is that the manager said he was going out for "supplies," knowing darn good and well that he was going to the shipping office to pick up the film, which had to be ordered from elsewhere. When I saw that the second guy was just standing around is when i asked what "supplies" the manager was picking up. 
The fact that the manager told me "supplies" rather than telling me something like "The film was delivered late and only got in this morning, so I'm off to pick it up" makes its seems like he was being cagy, which I dislike. But I may be overreacting- which I know we ALL tend to to. Once we get angry, then the ball starts rolling and EVERY.LITTLE.THING. becomes an irritant. 

I am sipping my tea, trying to think Temperate thoughts, and chill out.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do very big radishes here.
> And I paid the first installment on the egg last time, so I paid for half an egg and brought it home today.


HA DE HA!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Cameron.
> Are you joining in our day of Temperance ?



Sure, I'm just drinking water for the rest of the day anyway.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one is qualified for anything here.
> Entirely random if you get someone who knows what they are doing or not.
> People just decide one morning, "Today, i'm a plumber" and off they go.


 Oh, MY!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I think the main thing that irks me is that the manager said he was going out for "supplies," knowing darn good and well that he was going to the shipping office to pick up the film, which had to be ordered from elsewhere. When I saw that the second guy was just standing around is when i asked what "supplies" the manager was picking up.
> The fact that the manager told me "supplies" rather than telling me something like "The film was delivered late and only got in this morning, so I'm off to pick it up" makes its seems like he was being cagy, which I dislike. But I may be overreacting- which I know we ALL tend to to. Once we get angry, then the ball starts rolling and EVERY.LITTLE.THING. becomes an irritant.
> 
> I am sipping my tea, trying to think Temperate thoughts, and chill out.



Did they say that was the reason for the original reschedule?


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Did they say that was the reason for the original reschedule?


Yes. The film hadn't come in. So I guess I need to give them a break.

Sip tea. Think Temperate thoughts. Chill out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think the main thing that irks me is that the manager said he was going out for "supplies," knowing darn good and well that he was going to the shipping office to pick up the film, which had to be ordered from elsewhere. When I saw that the second guy was just standing around is when i asked what "supplies" the manager was picking up.
> The fact that the manager told me "supplies" rather than telling me something like "The film was delivered late and only got in this morning, so I'm off to pick it up" makes its seems like he was being cagy, which I dislike. But I may be overreacting- which I know we ALL tend to to. Once we get angry, then the ball starts rolling and EVERY.LITTLE.THING. becomes an irritant.
> 
> I am sipping my tea, trying to think Temperate thoughts, and chill out.


Or you could bosh them over the head with a raddish. 
That's what I like to do. 
(but not today).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Sure, I'm just drinking water for the rest of the day anyway.


Hmmmm. 
Point.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok. They put a bunch of rags down on the floor to catch the spray. At least they're listening to me and trying. They get points for that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> Minus lots.
> Enjoy!



i know, today i have been very ratty.. pain = anger. already had more meds than i should so hey ho, collateral damage i guess


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i know, today i have been very ratty.. pain = anger. already had more meds than i should so hey ho, collateral damage i guess


So sorry you're having a rough day, John.  Pain is always a challenge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i know, today i have been very ratty.. pain = anger. already had more meds than i should so hey ho, collateral damage i guess


Know what you mean. 
If I'm in pain, wifey, Tidgy and anyone else within reach suffers.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I am feeling significantly better. 
Just venting on here where I can see my thoughts i writing and "hear" your responses and questions and REALLY helped me decompress. 
It IS only window tinting, after all- 

Thanks and big hugs to all my Roomie support system!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ok. They put a bunch of rags down on the floor to catch the spray. At least they're listening to me and trying. They get points for that.


Oh dear. :/ At least they're trying - that's good news. 
Glad today's challenge wasn't Wrath.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. :/ At least they're trying - that's good news.
> Glad today's challenge wasn't Wrath.


HA HA!!! Yeah, you're RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i know, today i have been very ratty.. pain = anger. already had more meds than i should so hey ho, collateral damage i guess


Hope your wrist is on the mend soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I think the main thing that irks me is that the manager said he was going out for "supplies," knowing darn good and well that he was going to the shipping office to pick up the film, which had to be ordered from elsewhere. When I saw that the second guy was just standing around is when i asked what "supplies" the manager was picking up.
> The fact that the manager told me "supplies" rather than telling me something like "The film was delivered late and only got in this morning, so I'm off to pick it up" makes its seems like he was being cagy, which I dislike. But I may be overreacting- which I know we ALL tend to to. Once we get angry, then the ball starts rolling and EVERY.LITTLE.THING. becomes an irritant.
> 
> I am sipping my tea, trying to think Temperate thoughts, and chill out.









PG 13 !!! 



this is EVERY 'trades man' here. wibble on mrs B, wibble on


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Yes. The film hadn't come in. So I guess I need to give them a break.
> 
> Sip tea. Think Temperate thoughts. Chill out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I am feeling significantly better.
> Just venting on here where I can see my thoughts i writing and "hear" your responses and questions and REALLY helped me decompress.
> It IS only window tinting, after all-
> 
> Thanks and big hugs to all my Roomie support system!!!!!


I'm feeling better, too. 
But I think that was hitting wifey with a raddish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. :/ At least they're trying - that's good news.
> Glad today's challenge wasn't Wrath.


I think it's a shame it wasn't !


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you're having a rough day, John.  Pain is always a challenge.





arthritis, i know you suffering as well .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Know what you mean.
> If I'm in pain, wifey, Tidgy and anyone else within reach suffers.




feeling better now though at least it's going to be my head sore tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Well, I am feeling significantly better.
> Just venting on here where I can see my thoughts i writing and "hear" your responses and questions and REALLY helped me decompress.
> It IS only window tinting, after all-
> 
> Thanks and big hugs to all my Roomie support system!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

WOOSAAAAAAAAHHHH...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> feeling better now though at least it's going to be my head sore tomorrow


Hmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Hope your wrist is on the mend soon.



home remmidees (sorry about spelling) 

working well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home remmidees (sorry about spelling)
> 
> working well


Hmmmmmmmm! 
(not a double post).


----------



## Kristoff

Do leopards really grow this big?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 199382
> 
> Do leopards really grow this big?


Yep, bigger sometimes.
New member : 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello-there.151626/ 
Not as big, but look at the rhinos! 
An old photo, but :


----------



## Moozillion

The workmen are done. They actually did a very nice, neat job. 
All''s well that ends well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The workmen are done. They actually did a very nice, neat job.
> All''s well that ends well


Glad the saga had a happy ending.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, bigger sometimes.
> New member :
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello-there.151626/
> Not as big, but look at the rhinos!
> An old photo, but :


I'm impressed.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> The workmen are done. They actually did a very nice, neat job.
> All''s well that ends well


Bravo for showing restraint, Bea!  Glad it turned out well in the end.


----------



## Kristoff

I skipped my nightly drink while watching "Vikings" - an achievement greater than it sounds if you know how dull, despite all the violence, the series is. Thus, that extra cup of coffee (or two) was the only dent in my armor today.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> The workmen are done. They actually did a very nice, neat job.
> All''s well that ends well




Phew! I bet you're glad they're gone!! 

Pics?


----------



## meech008

Hello friends  I seem to have managed to find my way back to this lovely room. I missed you all dearly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm impressed.


Beautiful, aren't they ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello friends  I seem to have managed to find my way back to this lovely room. I missed you all dearly


Michelle !! ! ! !
We've all missed you, too, we were thinking about you over Christmas and New Year and other times. 
How are you all ?
It's so great to hear from you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I skipped my nightly drink while watching "Vikings" - an achievement greater than it sounds if you know how dull, despite all the violence, the series is. Thus, that extra cup of coffee (or two) was the only dent in my armor today.


Worth a point.
And another for watching Vikings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Phew! I bet you're glad they're gone!!
> 
> Pics?


Good afternoon, Kathy.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Michelle !! ! ! !
> We've all missed you, too, we were thinking about you over Christmas and New Year and other times.
> How are you all ?
> It's so great to hear from you again.


I've been thinking of you guys too  ben and I are doing well. He's recovering from his second shoulder surgery, and I've just been work work work working. How has everyone been?? What exciting news have I missed?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello friends  I seem to have managed to find my way back to this lovely room. I missed you all dearly






wahhhh!!!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wahhhh!!!!


Hello John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've been thinking of you guys too  ben and I are doing well. He's recovering from his second shoulder surgery, and I've just been work work work working. How has everyone been?? What exciting news have I missed?


Goodness, it's been since August, so much to say. 
Did you know John and I met In Spain? We did a Cold Dark Room Secret Santa and Christmas card exchange, we've got some new friends join us here, Tidgy got on the calendar again.  Everyone's been busy, the weather in some places has been dreadful (but not here), some of us have had various illnesses, gripes and problems, as usual. 
Crikey, ti's so good you're back.
Hope you can stick about for a bit.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Hello friends  I seem to have managed to find my way back to this lovely room. I missed you all dearly




Hey you!!! We have missed you!!! 
How are the kiddos?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, it's been since August, so much to say.
> Did you know John and I met In Spain? We did a Cold Dark Room Secret Santa and Christmas card exchange, we've got some new friends join us here, Tidgy got on the calendar again.  Everyone's been busy, the weather in some places has been dreadful (but not here), some of us have had various illnesses, gripes and problems, as usual.
> Crikey, ti's so good you're back.
> Hope you can stick about for a bit.


I did hear that you two met in Spain and as I recall you two had a wonderful time!
Wonderful for Tidgy! her modeling career is really taking off 
I do plan on sticking around for a good while this time. Life has finally calmed down enough for me to sit back and reconnect


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Hey you!!! We have missed you!!!
> How are the kiddos?


My fur/scale kids are doing great!

We had a scare with buddy not too long ago and we almost lost him thanks to a relatives carelessness but he's happy and healthy now and currently snoring by my knee.
Earl is enjoying life in the outdoors at our new rental house while we search for our perfect home


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Kathy.



Hi Adam!! 

Kind of busy morning so now I'm sitting on my butt watching a my soap and having lunch.

I just got all the torts out at noon
They are all happy now soaking up our 75 degree weather. 

I have had a sick kid home from school for two days. She's fine just a headache and swollen glands with soar throat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I did hear that you two met in Spain and as I recall you two had a wonderful time!
> Wonderful for Tidgy! her modeling career is really taking off
> I do plan on sticking around for a good while this time. Life has finally calmed down enough for me to sit back and reconnect


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How's gorgeous Earl ?
Crack a bit less visible ?


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> My fur/scale kids are doing great!
> 
> We had a scare with buddy not too long ago and we almost lost him thanks to a relatives carelessness but he's happy and healthy now and currently snoring by my knee.
> Earl is enjoying life in the outdoors at our new rental house while we search for our perfect home



Oh wow, what happened? 

Are you house hunting now? I hope you find one soon that you love!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam!!
> 
> Kind of busy morning so now I'm sitting on my butt watching a my soap and having lunch.
> 
> I just got all the torts out at noon
> They are all happy now soaking up our 75 degree weather.
> 
> I have had a sick kid home from school for two days. She's fine just a headache and swollen glands with soar throat.


Love, to the Kid (s) 
And the torts. 
(And you, of course)
Enjoy your R&R!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My fur/scale kids are doing great!
> 
> We had a scare with buddy not too long ago and we almost lost him thanks to a relatives carelessness but he's happy and healthy now and currently snoring by my knee.
> Earl is enjoying life in the outdoors at our new rental house while we search for our perfect home


Good luck house hunting, Noel's just been going through all that, but has it sorted now. 
very glad to hear Buddy and Earl are doing well.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How's gorgeous Earl ?
> Crack a bit less visible ?


Earl is wonderful. I don't think it's less visible at all haha but he is much happier outside than he was in the tub.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Earl is wonderful. I don't think it's less visible at all haha but he is much happier outside than he was in the tub.


I bet.
Me too.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow, what happened?
> 
> Are you house hunting now? I hope you find one soon that you love!!


We had a cousin watch buddy while we were moving into the rental house. My cousin locked him in the garage and he got into something in there. We came to pick up a very sick dog and rushed him to the vet. Some kind of chemical or poison but they managed to save him thank god.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We had a cousin watch buddy while we were moving into the rental house. My cousin locked him in the garage and he got into something in there. We came to pick up a very sick dog and rushed him to the vet. Some kind of chemical or poison but they managed to save him thank god.


Poor Buddy. 
bet your cousin felt awful. 
So glad it turned out okay.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hello John!




great to hear from you. you still kicking butt i hope


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Buddy.
> bet your cousin felt awful.
> So glad it turned out okay.


He did!!!! And we are too


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> great to hear from you. you still kicking butt i hope


Yes! How about you?


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Yes! How about you?




great to hear 

all good here thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes! How about you?


He's still as bonkers as ever.
In a good CDR way..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki was so excited about going to the vet to get her nails trimmed that she jumped in her carrier and pulled the door shut herself


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> There's nothing more attractive than a lady studying.
> Speak later.


Afternoon lovies
I hope all is well
Studying hard and checking in to say hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki was so excited about going to the vet to get her nails trimmed that she jumped in her carrier and pulled the door shut herself


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon lovies
> I hope all is well
> Studying hard and checking in to say hi


All fine here, Noel. 
Good luck with that. 
I love studying.
And people who study. 
And the things that are studied.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Phew! I bet you're glad they're gone!!
> 
> Pics?


It wouldn't look like anything but windows on a house. The tinting is basically much the same stuff they use on cars.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki was so excited about going to the vet to get her nails trimmed that she jumped in her carrier and pulled the door shut herself


She  LIKES going to the vet??!?!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All fine here, Noel.
> Good luck with that.
> I love studying.
> And people who study.
> And the things that are studied.


Studying is going well. There is just a lot of it. Stuff about space and visibility on the road. How to position your self on the road. 

I'm glad you are good 
I miss you guys


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Studying is going well. There is just a lot of it. Stuff about space and visibility on the road. How to position your self on the road.
> 
> I'm glad you are good
> I miss you guys


Well, what you're doing is important. 
Though i haven't a clue about any of it. 
Miss you, too.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening everyone !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening everyone !


Good evening, ccl Bee. 
Good day ?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
Thank you for asking. My day was good. Slept long and well. Had been in the CDR at noon and went to the supermarket in the afternoon. Getting some food ( more than a half egg  ) for people and torts and cats and dogs.
And now back in the CDR. 
Yes, I think it was a good day, and yours ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Thank you for asking. My day was good. Slept long and well. Had been in the CDR at noon and went to the supermarket in the afternoon. Getting some food ( more than a half egg  ) for people and torts and cats and dogs.
> And now back in the CDR.
> Yes, I think it was a good day, and yours ?


Lots of food shopping ? Temperance observed, i hope . 
I had a smashing day, thanks, got quite a bit done for a change. 
And the Tidge is once again eating like a team of horses.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Studying is going well. There is just a lot of it. Stuff about space and visibility on the road. How to position your self on the road.
> 
> I'm glad you are good
> I miss you guys



I just finished an online safety course for the senior driver. I was a little impatient with it because none of that stuff they said was about me (LOL!) but I did pick up a couple useful trick, for instance, if you're pulling into a perpendicular parking place, you can line up the bottom of your side mirror with the front parking line and your front end will be at the line. Doesn't work on diagonal spaces.

There was a lot about where you are regarding other cars, etc. and sounds like it was a lot like your tests. They also said to think about right turns around the block instead of making a left turn.

I passed my test, only missing two questions. You're going to ace your test!

I thought you already were a driver? 



Bee62 said:


> Good evening everyone !



Hi Sabine! How you doing?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Too many posts to catch up on. Finance committee necessarily took an hour longer than scheduled 

Got back to see really badly worded story on story on local paper's front page that makes a success story from the inspection sound like the school is at risk of closing which it isn't 

Forget temperance. Glass of wine drunk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I just finished an online safety course for the senior driver. I was a little impatient with it because none of that stuff they said was about me (LOL!) but I did pick up a couple useful trick, for instance, if you're pulling into a perpendicular parking place, you can line up the bottom of your side mirror with the front parking line and your front end will be at the line. Doesn't work on diagonal spaces.
> 
> There was a lot about where you are regarding other cars, etc. and sounds like it was a lot like your tests. They also said to think about right turns around the block instead of making a left turn.
> 
> I passed my test, only missing two questions. You're going to ace your test!
> 
> I thought you already were a driver?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sabine! How you doing?


Good evening, Yvonne. 
(obviously, I'm not Sabine, but thought i'd say 'Hi' anyway.)
So 'Hi' .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Too many posts to catch up on. Finance committee necessarily took an hour longer than scheduled
> 
> Got back to see really badly worded story on story on local paper's front page that makes a success story from the inspection sound like the school is at risk of closing which it isn't
> 
> Forget temperance. Glass of wine drunk!


Oooopppsss! 
Sorry about your day, Linda. 
How irritating. 
Glass of wine (or two) deserved.


----------



## jaizei

well, i ordered chinese food for 3 so i think i lost today


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Yvonne,

I`m doing well. Thank you for asking.
Was that really an online course for safer driving ?


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgys Dad

What means temperance ? I do not know the word and my translator even don`t .....
I think it didn`t exist


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> well, i ordered chinese food for 3 so i think i lost today


Yup.
If you'd waited a few more minutes i'd have switched it the the next task, Gluttony. 
But not quite yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgys Dad
> 
> What means temperance ? I do not know the word and my translator even don`t .....
> I think it didn`t exist


It is said too be one of the Virtues. 
Self control, moderation, abstinence, justice , honour and humanity. Nothing in excess.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> If you'd waited a few more minutes i'd have switched it the the next task, Gluttony.
> But not quite yet.



No fear, my gluttony doesn't take days off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> No fear, my gluttony doesn't take days off.


Well keep us updated tomorrow and you might win the day.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> It is said too be one of the Virtues.
> Self control, moderation, abstinence, justice , honour and humanity. Nothing in excess.



I understand you well. But what for temperance ? Tomorow my life can be over.
Live every day as it would be your last day....

Honour and humanity and justice are different. They should be "lived" every day.
And I have a good self control but I enjoy every day of my life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> I understand you well. But what for temperance ? Tomorow my life can be over.
> Live every day as it would be your last day....
> 
> Honour and humanity and justice are different. They should be "lived" every day.
> And I have a good self control but I enjoy every day of my life.


Very good. 
But it's just a game we're playing. 
But it is time for a new day and a new game.


----------



## Bee62

Every morning a new game begins. And we must play our part.
Or leave the theatre for anoher part in another game. But that`s hard to do.
Once you begin playing your game you must continue it to the very end...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> 13C / 4C is not bad at all. We have 14/6C tomorrow. A drop in the temps is coming up though. Winter is not ready to leave us yet.


No higher that 3C all day today and threatens to get colder on the weekend. Brrrrr!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pretty.


I'll take your word for it - can't see it


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've had in the past some beautiful frozen fog in our birch trees out front
> View attachment 199365
> View attachment 199366
> View attachment 199367
> View attachment 199368


Beautiful!
We get it on frosty day here too.
Xmas card pictures!


----------



## Bee62

Sorry, that was my fault


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll take your word for it - can't see it


Good evening, Lyn, hope all is well in Wales.


----------



## Bee62

Or that ?


----------



## Bee62

It is late at night or early in the morning....
I`m gonna catch my bed if it let me in .... and sleep and dream of nice weather, sunshine and a warm bath outside.
And thats my good night song for you:

Nos Da friends


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, bigger sometimes.
> New member :
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello-there.151626/
> Not as big, but look at the rhinos!
> An old photo, but :


If Lola grows that big - he gets the house and I move into a shed!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> The workmen are done. They actually did a very nice, neat job.
> All''s well that ends well


I love a film with a happy ending!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is late at night or early in the morning....
> I`m gonna catch my bed if it let me in .... and sleep and dream of nice weather, sunshine and a warm bath outside.
> And thats my good night song for you:
> 
> Nos Da friends


Super song. 
Sleep well, Sabine. 
Night night.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello friends  I seem to have managed to find my way back to this lovely room. I missed you all dearly


Meech! How are you? Hope all's well with you.
Good to not see you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> If Lola grows that big - he gets the house and I move into a shed!


I have two nice books on sheds if you want some ideas.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> well, i ordered chinese food for 3 so i think i lost today



That's a lot of food. I only order one meal and I can have it twice. But Chinese food isn't fattening, right?



Bee62 said:


> Good evening Yvonne,
> 
> I`m doing well. Thank you for asking.
> Was that really an online course for safer driving ?



My insurance company put it on and if I pass I get my auto insurance 30% off the annual price. Yes, an online course for senior citizens to drive safely.



Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> I understand you well. But what for temperance ? Tomorow my life can be over.
> Live every day as it would be your last day....
> 
> Honour and humanity and justice are different. They should be "lived" every day.
> And I have a good self control but I enjoy every day of my life.



"Temperance - moderation or self-restraint, especially in eating and drinking"


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I did hear that you two met in Spain and as I recall you two had a wonderful time!
> Wonderful for Tidgy! her modeling career is really taking off
> I do plan on sticking around for a good while this time. Life has finally calmed down enough for me to sit back and reconnect


Great - looking forward to catching up with you!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> We had a cousin watch buddy while we were moving into the rental house. My cousin locked him in the garage and he got into something in there. We came to pick up a very sick dog and rushed him to the vet. Some kind of chemical or poison but they managed to save him thank god.


Blimey that must have been very scary and upsetting for all involved.
Glad Buddy's OK!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, that was my fault


Lovely!!!
Enough snow to shut our school too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn, hope all is well in Wales.


Hi Adam, all Okey dokey in Wales thanks.
How are you feeling today?
Dizziness gone ?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Or that ?


Nope - nothing again but I can imagine how lovely it looks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, all Okey dokey in Wales thanks.
> How are you feeling today?
> Dizziness gone ?


Mostly. 
I'm okay. 
Feeling unusually tired tonight, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Nope - nothing again but I can imagine how lovely it looks.


Oddly, when i reply to these images I can see the picture, but not in the original post.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mostly.
> I'm okay.
> Feeling unusually tired tonight, though.


That's not like you!
I'm unusually wide awake
- and that's not like me !
I'll pay for it in the morning though!!


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Meech! How are you? Hope all's well with you.
> Good to not see you!


Lyn!! I'm well and all is absolutely wonderful. Never been happier!! How about yourself?? How are things?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oddly, when i reply to these images I can see the picture, but not in the original post.


I tried to do that but no luck.


----------



## meech008

It's almost 830 where I'm at and ben and I are finally getting some dinner. Tried making goulash for the first time. Hope it's good!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to rip out the tiles or just the grout in a bathroom. Redo the walls and maybe replace the tub.
There is a company that makes tub enclosures. Walls and everything measured and then formed in fiberglass.
Has anyone here ever purchased such a thing?
It goes over everything and it is permanent.
I think I'll request an estimate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's not like you!
> I'm unusually wide awake
> - and that's not like me !
> I'll pay for it in the morning though!!


Two pounds and sixpence is the going rate.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Lyn!! I'm well and all is absolutely wonderful. Never been happier!! How about yourself?? How are things?


Hi meech, so pleased you're ok- we often wonder how you are and what you're up to.
All ok with me thanks just plodding on as usual.
Lola has given me a few worries this winter with his changes in behaviour but seems to be seasonal stuff.
Is work OK - same place?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's almost 830 where I'm at and ben and I are finally getting some dinner. Tried making goulash for the first time. Hope it's good!


Yummmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Goulash with a nice rich red wine! 
Perfect.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to rip out the tiles or just the grout in a bathroom. Redo the walls and maybe replace the tub.
> There is a company that makes tub enclosures. Walls and everything measured and then formed in fiberglass.
> Has anyone here ever purchased such a thing?
> It goes over everything and it is permanent.
> I think I'll request an estimate.



I've seen the commercials, but never seen the product in person. I don't think I would like it. I have a shower stall like that - a one piece unit. I wish it was tile. But it is easy to keep clean. I'm just a snob, I guess.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's almost 830 where I'm at and ben and I are finally getting some dinner. Tried making goulash for the first time. Hope it's good!


I made spag bol for the first time yesterday - and probably my last!
In truth I should say my classroom assistants made it - it was my cookery day in school and I hate it with a vengeance!
My can-do recipes are very limited and involve a freezer tins and microwave !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to rip out the tiles or just the grout in a bathroom. Redo the walls and maybe replace the tub.
> There is a company that makes tub enclosures. Walls and everything measured and then formed in fiberglass.
> Has anyone here ever purchased such a thing?
> It goes over everything and it is permanent.
> I think I'll request an estimate.


The two pounds and sixpence thing was to Lyn. 
Not your estimate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I made spag bol for the first time yesterday - ad probably my last!
> In truth I should say my classroom assistants made it - it was my cookery day in school and I hate it with a vengeance!
> My can-do recipes are very limited and involve a freezer tins and microwave !


A staple for me at university. 
That is to say i made and ate a lot of spag bol, not staples.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to rip out the tiles or just the grout in a bathroom. Redo the walls and maybe replace the tub.
> There is a company that makes tub enclosures. Walls and everything measured and then formed in fiberglass.
> Has anyone here ever purchased such a thing?
> It goes over everything and it is permanent.
> I think I'll request an estimate.


The grout season doesn't start in the UK until the 12th August.
(Apologies maybe only the UKers will get that as not sure if you have similar hunting time for grouse in the US)
We have panels you can buy that fit over tiles to line the walls here but not sure if they are fibreglass.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two pounds and sixpence is the going rate.


I suspect the £2 will be holding my eyelids open!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The grout season doesn't start in the UK until the 12th August.
> (Apologies maybe only the UKers will get that as not sure if you have similar hunting time for grouse in the US)
> We have panels you can buy that fit over tiles to line the walls here but not sure if they are fibreglass.


Same day as the Haggis hunting season, i believe.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A staple for me at university.
> That is to say i made and ate a lot of spag bol, not staples.


Mmmm staples!
Can I join you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Mmmm staples!
> Can I join you?


Anytime. 
I'll pincil you in for next week if you like.


----------



## wellington

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to rip out the tiles or just the grout in a bathroom. Redo the walls and maybe replace the tub.
> There is a company that makes tub enclosures. Walls and everything measured and then formed in fiberglass.
> Has anyone here ever purchased such a thing?
> It goes over everything and it is permanent.
> I think I'll request an estimate.


Just had it done this past summer. I had the tub/shower done and 3/4 high of the bathroom walls done. Very happy with it so far. The only thing I didn't like was the sales lady. She said certain things would be done, that wasn't. It was just some patching work that wasn't going to get covered. 
The cost was cheaper then cost of my old bathroom that I had totally redone with tile, drywall, new tub, etc but this was a lot faster. Bath Fitters was the company I had.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anytime.
> I'll pincil you in for next week if you like.


And on that riveting note I'd better go or I really won't get up in the morning!
I'll have a little read of my book before I sleep though - The Taming of the Screw!
So Nos da Adam and anyone else here.
Catch up with you all tomorrow.
Take care
(or maybe tack care Adam?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Just had it done this past summer. I had the tub/shower done and 3/4 high of the bathroom walls done. Very happy with it so far. The only thing I didn't like was the sales lady. She said certain things would be done, that wasn't. It was just some patching work that wasn't going to get covered.
> The cost was cheaper then cost of my old bathroom that I had totally redone with tile, drywall, new tub, etc but this was a lot faster. Bath Fitters was the company I had.


Good evening, Barbara. 
Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> And on that riveting note I'd better go or I really won't get up in the morning!
> I'll have a little read of my book before I sleep though - The Taming of the Screw!
> So Nos da Adam and anyone else here.
> Catch up with you all tomorrow.
> Take care
> (or maybe tack care Adam?)


Goodness! 
The puns are coming at a right clip. 
Nos, da, Lyn. Sleep well. 
i'll stick with it here for now. 
Until I've nailed it.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech, so pleased you're ok- we often wonder how you are and what you're up to.
> All ok with me thanks just plodding on as usual.
> Lola has given me a few worries this winter with his changes in behaviour but seems to be seasonal stuff.
> Is work OK - same place?


Glad he's doing well though! Hopefully he gets back to his old self soon. Work is good, busy and very long days but I do really enjoy it. Same place


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Goulash with a nice rich red wine!
> Perfect.


It is quite tasty!! I've impressed myself. Wish I had some rich wed wine though. It's my favorite!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is quite tasty!! I've impressed myself. Wish I had some rich wed wine though. It's my favorite!


I'll save a good one for when you come to visit.
Or I'll bring one when i visit you.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I love a film with a happy ending!


HA HA!!!  Me, too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On a very low scoring day, the winner of Temperance was..............
Lena! 
Perhaps i added it up wrong.
You prize :


----------



## Moozillion

Nos da, Roomies!
Not see you again, tomorrow.

Seeing as how I am in Weight Watchers, I hope to score POORLY in regards to Gluttony! 

But WAIT!!!!! May I nominate a PROXY participant for the Gluttony chapter of of the game??!?!? One of my cats, Julio, eats anything and everything- even things he shouldn't, which later require SURGERY to extract them! He eats his regular food so fast he doesn't even chew it!  He is the very DEFINITION of Gluttony!!!!!!! I'd win for SURE!  @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okey dokey, Roommates. 
It is time for Day Four of the challenge. 
Today's task is Gluttony. 
Eating too much, too expensively, too soon or too eagerly. 
This should be fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nos da, Roomies!
> Not see you again, tomorrow.
> 
> I hope to score poorly in regards to Gluttony tomorrow!


I'm going to break all records in cheese consumption. 
Night night, Bea. 
Dreaming of food is acceptable.


----------



## Moozillion

Adam, I edited my previous post to inquire about my substituting a PROXY participant....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, I edited my previous post to inquire about my substituting a PROXY participant....


The cat is permitted to enter as a separate contestant, but not to get you more points.
Since Tidgy has started guzzling again, i may enter her. 
We could have a pets and animals section for this contest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was going to go to bed, but I'll have an extra cup of coffee and a couple of biscuits first. 
Point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
I'm off to dream of lots of food .
Sleep well.
Enjoy your breakfasts. 
It's Gluttony day .


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Barbara.
> Hope you're keeping well.


Thank you. Busy and cold again. Warm up coming though. Hope all is good with you too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm being bad right now. 10 before 4 AM and I'm not yet in bed!! Tomorrow will be a lay in bed till noon.


Well I was correct. I almost got 8 mindless hours of "mostly" uninterrupted sleep. The only issue is that now, at 9:03 pm my time I'm ready for bed and let me tell you what, that's still much too early for this here Cowboy! I say "mostly" uninterrupted sleep because Ava has learned a very fun for her dog trick. She is tall enough to put her wet dog nose/tongue on my face while I sleep. The new trick she has morphed this into is to just show up with one of my dirty socks in her mouth in my face! She doesn't chew them up, she's just very proud to present me with a dirty sock in my face which forces me to roll out of bed. She's a very sweet girl…

this is a picture of her as a puppy and the cat who raised her…the best part of this whole unnaturalness, the cat is a male cat !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm being bad right now. 10 before 4 AM and I'm not yet in bed!! Tomorrow will be a lay in bed till noon.


Well I was correct. I almost got 8 mindless hours of "mostly" uninterrupted sleep. The only issue is that now, at 9:03 pm my time I'm ready for bed and let me tell you what, that's still much too early for this here Cowboy! I say "mostly" uninterrupted sleep because Ava has learned a very fun for her dog trick. She is tall enough to put her wet dog nose/tongue on my face while I sleep. The new trick she has morphed this into is to just show up with one of my dirty socks in her mouth in my face! She doesn't chew them up, she's just very proud to present me with a dirty sock in my face which forces me to roll out of bed. She's a very sweet girl…
View attachment 199406
this is a picture of her as a puppy and the cat who raised her…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm being bad right now. 10 before 4 AM and I'm not yet in bed!! Tomorrow will be a lay in bed till noon.


Well I was correct. I almost got 8 mindless hours of "mostly" uninterrupted sleep. The only issue is that now, at 9:03 pm my time I'm ready for bed and let me tell you what, that's still much too early for this here Cowboy! I say "mostly" uninterrupted sleep because Ava has learned a very fun for her dog trick. She is tall enough to put her wet dog nose/tongue on my face while I sleep. The new trick she has morphed this into is to just show up with one of my dirty socks in her mouth in my face! She doesn't chew them up, she's just very proud to present me with a dirty sock in my face which forces me to roll out of bed. She's a very sweet girl…
View attachment 199406
this is a picture of her as a puppy and the cat who raised her…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I was correct. I almost got 8 mindless hours of "mostly" uninterrupted sleep. The only issue is that now, at 9:03 pm my time I'm ready for bed and let me tell you what, that's still much too early for this here Cowboy! I say "mostly" uninterrupted sleep because Ava has learned a very fun for her dog trick. She is tall enough to put her wet dog nose/tongue on my face while I sleep. The new trick she has morphed this into is to just show up with one of my dirty socks in her mouth in my face! She doesn't chew them up, she's just very proud to present me with a dirty sock in my face which forces me to roll out of bed. She's a very sweet girl…
> View attachment 199406
> this is a picture of her as a puppy and the cat who raised her…





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I was correct. I almost got 8 mindless hours of "mostly" uninterrupted sleep. The only issue is that now, at 9:03 pm my time I'm ready for bed and let me tell you what, that's still much too early for this here Cowboy! I say "mostly" uninterrupted sleep because Ava has learned a very fun for her dog trick. She is tall enough to put her wet dog nose/tongue on my face while I sleep. The new trick she has morphed this into is to just show up with one of my dirty socks in her mouth in my face! She doesn't chew them up, she's just very proud to present me with a dirty sock in my face which forces me to roll out of bed. She's a very sweet girl…
> View attachment 199406
> this is a picture of her as a puppy and the cat who raised her…


Wow! I amaze myself! In mindless sleep mode I manage to make a TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all


----------



## johnandjade

it's not the best, but here's the boys taking treats


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okey dokey, Roommates.
> It is time for Day Four of the challenge.
> Today's task is Gluttony.
> Eating too much, too expensively, too soon or too eagerly.
> This should be fun.


Right. Can you just give me -100 points immediately and I'll accept I have well and truly bagged last place in today's task. 

This afternoon JoesDad and I are off to a rather nice hotel in the Ashdown Forest for the night where I'm getting an even nicer, and rather expensive, dinner by way of celebrating my birthday. 

My birthday is next week, but as it's on an inconveniently pink and expensive day we never celebrate it on the day!

The Ashdown Forest is one of the ancient royal hunting grounds. It's acres of heathland rather than trees... the word forest is misleading... it's also where Winnie the Pooh was created by AA Milne
https://www.ashdownforest.org/


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> If Lola grows that big - he gets the house and I move into a shed!


ROFL


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all





JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!


Good morning, early birds! Hope you're well. I'm trying to catch up on last night's posts.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On a very low scoring day, the winner of Temperance was..............
> Lena!
> Perhaps i added it up wrong.
> You prize :


I'm not falling for it


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning lovies
Just popping in to say hello 
More studying today
To answer Yvonne's question, I tried to qualify as a driver last year but didn't pass the road test. This year I did
TTFN
Miss everyone


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> it's not the best, but here's the boys taking treats


So sweet. I bet Adam will be happy to award them some points.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I've seen the commercials, but never seen the product in person. I don't think I would like it. I have a shower stall like that - a one piece unit. I wish it was tile. But it is easy to keep clean. I'm just a snob, I guess.


The whole thing has a funky kind of gold/yellow 1970s thing going on. I need to rip it all down to the studs and re do the whole thing.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Right. Can you just give me -100 points immediately and I'll accept I have well and truly bagged last place in today's task.
> 
> This afternoon JoesDad and I are off to a rather nice hotel in the Ashdown Forest for the night where I'm getting an even nicer, and rather expensive, dinner by way of celebrating my birthday.
> 
> My birthday is next week, but as it's on an inconveniently pink and expensive day we never celebrate it on the day!
> 
> The Ashdown Forest is one of the ancient royal hunting grounds. It's acres of heathland rather than trees... the word forest is misleading... it's also where Winnie the Pooh was created by AA Milne
> https://www.ashdownforest.org/


Aw Linda, this looks great! Enjoy your early birthday!!! x


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> The grout season doesn't start in the UK until the 12th August.
> (Apologies maybe only the UKers will get that as not sure if you have similar hunting time for grouse in the US)
> We have panels you can buy that fit over tiles to line the walls here but not sure if they are fibreglass.


I just haven't seen it done in person. Don't know if it looks good or not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

wellington said:


> Just had it done this past summer. I had the tub/shower done and 3/4 high of the bathroom walls done. Very happy with it so far. The only thing I didn't like was the sales lady. She said certain things would be done, that wasn't. It was just some patching work that wasn't going to get covered.
> The cost was cheaper then cost of my old bathroom that I had totally redone with tile, drywall, new tub, etc but this was a lot faster. Bath Fitters was the company I had.


That's the same company I was going to call. I can do the detail work by myself. Every time I go into that bathroom, I just don't like the look of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okey dokey, Roommates.
> It is time for Day Four of the challenge.
> Today's task is Gluttony.
> Eating too much, too expensively, too soon or too eagerly.
> This should be fun.


Not good for me. Tonight my brother and I are headed out for all you can eat catfish, scallops, clams and oysters and it's quite expensive.
I use the shovel method for maximum value.
This is a photo of the Americarnage from last time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Also, since valentines day falls on a Tuesday this year, I'm taking Kelly out to her favorite steakhouse on Sunday. Lots of gluttony and expense.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is anyone else doing an early Valentines this year?
I'm also going to send flowers to her job on Tuesday. She actually hates flowers. But she needs to get something on that day. I also got her some earrings. I did NOT have them delivered by FEDEX this year! I went and bought them in person.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not good for me. Tonight my brother and I are headed out for all you can eat catfish, scallops, clams and oysters and it's quite expensive.
> I use the shovel method for maximum value.
> This is a photo of the Americarnage from last time.


That looks fantastic. I'm drooling!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning. By the way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That looks fantastic. I'm drooling!


Good morning Linda. How are you and the family?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Linda. How are you and the family?


Good morning Ed. We're doing well thank you 

It's been a busy week so I haven't had time to TFO much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Ed. We're doing well thank you
> 
> It's been a busy week so I haven't had time to TFO much.


Me neither. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No Lena? No John? No Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning one and all 

just went to the snack van, roll with sausage and scone, stake bake and a fudge doughnut


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning one and all
> 
> just went to the snack van, roll with sausage and scone, stake bake and a fudge doughnut


Me too. Two ham croquettes and a diet Coke. $2


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not good for me. Tonight my brother and I are headed out for all you can eat catfish, scallops, clams and oysters and it's quite expensive.
> I use the shovel method for maximum value.
> This is a photo of the Americarnage from last time.


Morning, Ed! Can I join you and your brother? I love love love seafood!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else doing an early Valentines this year?
> I'm also going to send flowers to her job on Tuesday. She actually hates flowers. But she needs to get something on that day. I also got her some earrings. I did NOT have them delivered by FEDEX this year! I went and bought them in person.


I hate Valentine's. Need to tell husband *not* to buy anything that day. Maybe just milk and eggs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Ed! Can I join you and your brother? I love love love seafood!


Can you be here by 6 PM eastern standard time?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too. Two ham croquettes and a diet Coke. $2



good morning mr ed  how are you today? i was £5.30 and worth every penny


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I hate Valentine's. Need to tell husband *not* to buy anything that day. Maybe just milk and eggs.


Kelly always makes me agree to not buy each other anything for Valentines day. So I don't get anything. Even a card. But if she truly got nothing, she would be upset. I tried it one year.
So "lets not do anything for Valentines" means that only she gets anything.
Women...........


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning one and all
> 
> just went to the snack van, roll with sausage and scone, stake bake and a fudge doughnut





ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too. Two ham croquettes and a diet Coke. $2


Wait. Have I got this competition thing wrong? If the objective is to eat for too much and spend far too much, I reckon I have today's win nailed!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I hate Valentine's. Need to tell husband *not* to buy anything that day. Maybe just milk and eggs.





ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly always makes me agree to not buy each other anything for Valentines day. So I don't get anything. Even a card. But if she truly got nothing, she would be upset. I tried it one year.
> So "lets not do anything for Valentines" means that only she gets anything.
> Women...........


Cards only for me and JoesDad. Though I usually cook a nice birthday dinner as well 

We only do cards for Mother's Day and Father's Day too in our extended families. It makes life much simpler and cheaper as everyone knows what to expect and nobody gets upset


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly always makes me agree to not buy each other anything for Valentines day. So I don't get anything. Even a card. But if she truly got nothing, she would be upset. I tried it one year.
> So "lets not do anything for Valentines" means that only she gets anything.
> Women...........


It's a matter of principle. Valentine's represents nothing but commercialism for me. However, I'm not against doing fun things on other days, justifying the spending by "but we did nothing on Valentine's!"


----------



## Kristoff

My canine "baby":


He's a clever street dog who naively thinks we feed him because he barks at strangers. Being clever, he doesn't bark all the time, only when he knows we're watching.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roomies.
I wish you all a nice day.

And a happy good morning song to start the day happy : Don worry, be happy !


----------



## Kristoff

Something positive about Turkey: http://www.economist.com/blogs/pros...awsitiverelationshipistanbulsloveofstreetcats - Istanbul and her cats.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy Ken said


> Well I was correct. I almost got 8 mindless hours of "mostly" uninterrupted sleep. The only issue is that now, at 9:03 pm my time I'm ready for bed and let me tell you what, that's still much too early for this here Cowboy! I say "mostly" uninterrupted sleep because Ava has learned a very fun for her dog trick. She is tall enough to put her wet dog nose/tongue on my face while I sleep. The new trick she has morphed this into is to just show up with one of my dirty socks in her mouth in my face! She doesn't chew them up, she's just very proud to present me with a dirty sock in my face which forces me to roll out of bed. She's a very sweet girl…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a picture of her as a puppy and the cat who raised her…the best part of this whole unnaturalness, the cat is a male cat !






What a nice picture ! Thank you for posting it and how your clever dog awakes you at noon

My cats and dogs are living peaceful together as yours, and I love it.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lena,

dogs are mostly clever. He looks good your street dog. You must left him alone behind when you leave ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is a Crapload of SPAM!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Can we spam red909.com?

(Don't click that)


----------



## Bee62

> There is a Crapload of SPAM!



Not on my system.


----------



## Bee62

> Can we spam red909.com?



Thank you for warning us.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a Crapload of SPAM!


There certainly is


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boom. It's gone.
Someone is awake.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena,
> 
> dogs are mostly clever. He looks good your street dog. You must left him alone behind when you leave ?


Yes, unfortunately. He's another friend I'm going to miss.  He's a freedom-loving street dog and I doubt he'd easily get used to having a house, but I wished more than once to be able to take him in. The good news is, many people love him in our neighborhood, so there will be someone to feed him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It just dawned on me…today is Friday, February 10th, right? That makes Monday the 13th, right? And do we all know what that means???


----------



## wellington

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's the same company I was going to call. I can do the detail work by myself. Every time I go into that bathroom, I just don't like the look of it.


LOL, that was me with my bathroom. It wasn't bad, was the last room o needed to redo. We had every other room redone when we moved here. I was going to live with the bathroom the way it was, and just couldn't. I had just redone my kitchen and just didn't want to redo another room myself. The older you get the harder it gets. I also didn't want to deal with days of a contractor being here. So I went that route. I'm happy I did so far.
You can talk them down too, so don't except their first quote. Ask for a few hundred less.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It just dawned on me…today is Friday, February 10th, right? That makes Monday the 13th, right? And do we all know what that means???


Really??? No one???


----------



## Bee62

No, what is special on monday the 13th ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

wellington said:


> LOL, that was me with my bathroom. It wasn't bad, was the last room o needed to redo. We had every other room redone when we moved here. I was going to live with the bathroom the way it was, and just couldn't. I had just redone my kitchen and just didn't want to redo another room myself. The older you get the harder it gets. I also didn't want to deal with days of a contractor being here. So I went that route. I'm happy I did so far.
> You can talk them down too, so don't except their first quote. Ask for a few hundred less.


Thanks, Barb.
I appreciate that.
I've never done tile work on that scale before and I want to use my own fixtures. I'm sure that they get a good penny for the Moen fixtures. I've got new old stock Sterling units


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really??? No one???


Is it a birthday hint?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll save a good one for when you come to visit.
> Or I'll bring one when i visit you.


I have got quite the travel bug lately. I want nothing more than to travel outside the us. Australia, New Zealand, Scotland, Ireland, Morocco


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else doing an early Valentines this year?
> I'm also going to send flowers to her job on Tuesday. She actually hates flowers. But she needs to get something on that day. I also got her some earrings. I did NOT have them delivered by FEDEX this year! I went and bought them in person.


Depending on if ben gets cleared to go back to work at his doctors appt on Monday, we might have it late  if not then we'll have it on the day because miracle of miracles, I'm actually off work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Thank you. Busy and cold again. Warm up coming though. Hope all is good with you too.


Most splendid here, thank you. 
Just eating an extra biscuit with my coffee. 
It's nice and warm here in the days now, but a little cold at night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I was correct. I almost got 8 mindless hours of "mostly" uninterrupted sleep. The only issue is that now, at 9:03 pm my time I'm ready for bed and let me tell you what, that's still much too early for this here Cowboy! I say "mostly" uninterrupted sleep because Ava has learned a very fun for her dog trick. She is tall enough to put her wet dog nose/tongue on my face while I sleep. The new trick she has morphed this into is to just show up with one of my dirty socks in her mouth in my face! She doesn't chew them up, she's just very proud to present me with a dirty sock in my face which forces me to roll out of bed. She's a very sweet girl…
> View attachment 199406
> this is a picture of her as a puppy and the cat who raised her…the best part of this whole unnaturalness, the cat is a male cat !


Tidgy likes to climb up my socks when she wants to be picked up in the garden or on the terrace. It generally means she's had enough and wants to go back indoors. She doesn't have a cold wet nose, thankfully. 
Indeed, very sweet, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow! I amaze myself! In mindless sleep mode I manage to make a TRIPLE POST!!!


It was worth posting three times!


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Really??? No one???





Bee62 said:


> No, what is special on monday the 13th ?


I'm not sure either. But I guess you're not referring to Robbie Williams's birthday, Ken.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is it a birthday hint?


Snap'ish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all


Good afternoon, John. 
Can't stop for long, I'm off out again to see how many of the local cafes and restaurants I can visit in one day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's not the best, but here's the boys taking treats


Point to the boys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Right. Can you just give me -100 points immediately and I'll accept I have well and truly bagged last place in today's task.
> 
> This afternoon JoesDad and I are off to a rather nice hotel in the Ashdown Forest for the night where I'm getting an even nicer, and rather expensive, dinner by way of celebrating my birthday.
> 
> My birthday is next week, but as it's on an inconveniently pink and expensive day we never celebrate it on the day!
> 
> The Ashdown Forest is one of the ancient royal hunting grounds. It's acres of heathland rather than trees... the word forest is misleading... it's also where Winnie the Pooh was created by AA Milne
> https://www.ashdownforest.org/


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Eating a rather expensive dinner will get you points, especially if you eat too much! 
Happy Early Birthday! 
I went to Ashdown Forest with my mother once and another time with a girlfriend to play Pooh Sticks. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, off out to the local cafe. 
Had a full English this morning, which is great, as i don't usually eat breakfast at all! 
I'm good at this task. 
Will finish catching up, later. 
Ta ta for now !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Eating a rather expensive dinner will get you points, especially if you eat too much!
> Happy Early Birthday!
> I went to Ashdown Forest with my mother once and another time with a girlfriend to play Pooh Sticks.
> Have a great day.


Do you need photos of the expensive dinner receipts? (With dates)
Is the tip also included. I tip between 30 and 40%.
That WOULD be the total cost of the dinner or lunch.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you need photos of the expensive dinner receipts? (With dates)
> Is the tip also included. I tip between 30 and 40%.
> That WOULD be the total cost of the dinner or lunch.


Great idea! I should go buy 200 grams of bacon. That would put me in the lead.  It's that expensive


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> My canine "baby":
> View attachment 199412
> 
> He's a clever street dog who naively thinks we feed him because he barks at strangers. Being clever, he doesn't bark all the time, only when he knows we're watching.
> View attachment 199413


WOW!!!! He's a handsome fellow!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Something positive about Turkey: http://www.economist.com/blogs/pros...awsitiverelationshipistanbulsloveofstreetcats - Istanbul and her cats.


LOVE this!!!! Thanks, Lena!


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It just dawned on me…today is Friday, February 10th, right? That makes Monday the 13th, right? And do we all know what that means???


...Friday the 13th comes on Monday this month??!??!?  @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, early birds! Hope you're well. I'm trying to catch up on last night's posts.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
I was going to go the cafe but it's chilly with a cold breeze and overcast, think it might rain. 
So, back here I am, in the Cold Dark Room.
Catching up on lots of posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm not falling for it


You're a barrel of laughs, aren't you ?


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else doing an early Valentines this year?
> I'm also going to send flowers to her job on Tuesday. She actually hates flowers. But she needs to get something on that day. I also got her some earrings. I did NOT have them delivered by FEDEX this year! I went and bought them in person.



Kelly  "hates flowers"???!?!? WOW! I LOVE  flowers!!! I especially loved it when hubby sent flowers to my workplace on our anniversary, which he did every year that I worked!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

@johnandjade

Good morning, John! Don't know why these made me think of you!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies
> Just popping in to say hello
> More studying today
> To answer Yvonne's question, I tried to qualify as a driver last year but didn't pass the road test. This year I did
> TTFN
> Miss everyone


Good morning, Noel. 
Still missing you, too.
But keep at it, you're gonna fly thorough this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So sweet. I bet Adam will be happy to award them some points.


Indeed.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> I was going to go the cafe but it's chilly with a cold breeze and overcast, think it might rain.
> So, back here I am, in the Cold Dark Room.
> Catching up on lots of posts.


I'm not going out either. Setting up the dinner table. So, let's start with some caviar:


It's only lumpfish, but an import from Denmark (=lots of tax=very expensive) to Turkey (=lots of tax=very expensive).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not good for me. Tonight my brother and I are headed out for all you can eat catfish, scallops, clams and oysters and it's quite expensive.
> I use the shovel method for maximum value.
> This is a photo of the Americarnage from last time.


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
But this means lots of points! ! ! !
Tell us about it and score heavily.
Yesterday was a be good day, today is naughtiness! 
Points for Gluttony! 
Good monrning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Also, since valentines day falls on a Tuesday this year, I'm taking Kelly out to her favorite steakhouse on Sunday. Lots of gluttony and expense.


It'll be a different task on Valentine's Day. 
Wrath, possibly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else doing an early Valentines this year?
> I'm also going to send flowers to her job on Tuesday. She actually hates flowers. But she needs to get something on that day. I also got her some earrings. I did NOT have them delivered by FEDEX this year! I went and bought them in person.


wifey will get her usual cheese and potato on the day and be grateful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That looks fantastic. I'm drooling!


Eeewwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Some olive oil and lemon for the broccoli I'm steaming later. 

(I'm not hoping to beat Ed and Linda today, but maybe I can be third?)


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Nos da, Roomies!
> Not see you again, tomorrow.
> 
> Seeing as how I am in Weight Watchers, I hope to score POORLY in regards to Gluttony!
> 
> But WAIT!!!!! May I nominate a PROXY participant for the Gluttony chapter of of the game??!?!? One of my cats, Julio, eats anything and everything- even things he shouldn't, which later require SURGERY to extract them! He eats his regular food so fast he doesn't even chew it!  He is the very DEFINITION of Gluttony!!!!!!! I'd win for SURE!  @Tidgy's Dad




Wait - are we trying to get less points or more? 

I thought we were trying to be 'good'; but if we're trying to embody the sin, today will be so much easier. As I'm heading out the door to get a large box of chicken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning one and all
> 
> just went to the snack van, roll with sausage and scone, stake bake and a fudge doughnut


Three points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too. Two ham croquettes and a diet Coke. $2


Diet ?
Hmmm.
2 points.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacques wants to play, but just for today!!!! I dropped 3 pieces of salmon in her tank and grabbed my phone for pictures, but she had already eaten the first 2!!! So here she is sneaking up on the 3rd piece and gobbling it down!!!  My little Salmon Glutton!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly always makes me agree to not buy each other anything for Valentines day. So I don't get anything. Even a card. But if she truly got nothing, she would be upset. I tried it one year.
> So "lets not do anything for Valentines" means that only she gets anything.
> Women...........


wifey is the same. 
But if I didn't get her something she would sulk for a month.
I get nothing, also. 
Maybe a kiss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Wait. Have I got this competition thing wrong? If the objective is to eat for too much and spend far too much, I reckon I have today's win nailed!


Tell us what you're eating and you could win, but some fierce competition, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My canine "baby":
> View attachment 199412
> 
> He's a clever street dog who naively thinks we feed him because he barks at strangers. Being clever, he doesn't bark all the time, only when he knows we're watching.
> View attachment 199413


He looks really blinking lovely for a street dog !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roomies.
> I wish you all a nice day.
> 
> And a happy good morning song to start the day happy : Don worry, be happy !


Good afternoon, ccl Bee. 
Hope your day is happy. 
I'm a bit late, today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Something positive about Turkey: http://www.economist.com/blogs/pros...awsitiverelationshipistanbulsloveofstreetcats - Istanbul and her cats.


How lovely. 
It's like this here, too, in the cafes and countryside towns and villages. 
But here, in the Medina, children abuse and even kill them. 
Nice ones get catnapped and sold on . 
Not safe to have a cat, here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a Crapload of SPAM!


Yuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Spam! 
(well it is Gluttony Day. )


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I'm not going out either. Setting up the dinner table. So, let's start with some caviar:
> View attachment 199426
> 
> It's only lumpfish, but an import from Denmark (=lots of tax=very expensive) to Turkey (=lots of tax=very expensive).


WOW!!! That looks GREAT!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely.
> It's like this here, too, in the cafes and countryside towns and villages.
> But here, in the Medina, children abuse and even kill them.
> Nice ones get catnapped and sold on .
> Not safe to have a cat, here.


So sad.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely.
> It's like this here, too, in the cafes and countryside towns and villages.
> But here, in the Medina, children abuse and even kill them.
> Nice ones get catnapped and sold on .
> Not safe to have a cat, here.


How sad


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> So sad.


Snap!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But this means lots of points! ! ! !
> Tell us about it and score heavily.
> Yesterday was a be good day, today is naughtiness!
> Points for Gluttony!
> Good monrning, Ed.


I had originally thought it was a day to avoid gluttony...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It just dawned on me…today is Friday, February 10th, right? That makes Monday the 13th, right? And do we all know what that means???


Yup. 
it's day two of the International Conference on Advanced Materials and Nanotechnology. 
Wonderful.


----------



## Kristoff

Next on, steamed broccoli:


----------



## JoesMum

Postcard time!

It's snowing quite hard, but not sticking yet. 

Now I actually know where we're staying because I'm there! It's beautiful. Lots of panelling and open fires  This is some birthday present 




We got a free room upgrade and we have a 4 poster!




Quite surprised that the rhododendrons are already starting to flower





Bathroom


View from the loo


----------



## meech008

Please enjoy this picture of a very lazy old hound dog who very much enjoys the sunroom in early afternoon. He's quite irritated that I walked by and woke him up from his pre lunch nap. I do enjoy being off on nice days so I can let him into the room for his sunbathing  please excuse the floor as it's been quite rainy lately and mud seems to keep finding it's way in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> No, what is special on monday the 13th ?


Sorry. I got distracted…"hey look! A chipmunk!" 
Monday, February 13
National Tortellini Day 2017 in United States of America


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Postcard time!
> 
> It's snowing quite hard, but not sticking yet.
> 
> Now I actually know where we're staying because I'm there! It's beautiful. Lots of panelling and open fires
> 
> View attachment 199435
> 
> 
> We got a free room upgrade and we have a 4 poster!
> View attachment 199436
> 
> View attachment 199437
> 
> Quite surprised that the rhododendrons are already starting to flower
> View attachment 199438
> 
> View attachment 199439
> 
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 199442
> 
> View from the loo
> View attachment 199441


A knockout!


----------



## JoesMum

Here are the rhododendrons behind the cars. Seeing as I messed up before


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I have got quite the travel bug lately. I want nothing more than to travel outside the us. Australia, New Zealand, Scotland, Ireland, Morocco


I'd love to go to New Zealand or Australia! 
Let's meet up there!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd love to go to New Zealand or Australia!
> Let's meet up there!


Yes!! That sounds so fun!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said



> How lovely.
> It's like this here, too, in the cafes and countryside towns and villages.
> But here, in the Medina, children abuse and even kill them.
> Nice ones get catnapped and sold on .
> Not safe to have a cat, here.



You can measure the greatness and the moral progress of a nation as they treat their animals.

When a living being is helpless, the more he is helpless, the more he will be entitled on human protection against human cruelty.
(byAJMALGandhi)


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Postcard time!
> 
> It's snowing quite hard, but not sticking yet.
> 
> Now I actually know where we're staying because I'm there! It's beautiful. Lots of panelling and open fires  This is some birthday present
> 
> View attachment 199435
> 
> 
> We got a free room upgrade and we have a 4 poster!
> View attachment 199436
> 
> View attachment 199437
> 
> Quite surprised that the rhododendrons are already starting to flower
> View attachment 199438
> 
> View attachment 199439
> 
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 199442
> 
> View from the loo
> View attachment 199441



WOWIE-ZOWIE!!!!!  That looks WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> View attachment 199440
> 
> 
> Please enjoy this picture of a very lazy old hound dog who very much enjoys the sunroom in early afternoon. He's quite irritated that I walked by and woke him up from his pre lunch nap. I do enjoy being off on nice days so I can let him into the room for his sunbathing  please excuse the floor as it's been quite rainy lately and mud seems to keep finding it's way in.


So sweet!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> 
> You can measure the greatness and the moral progress of a nation as they treat their animals.
> 
> When a living being is helpless, the more he is helpless, the more he will be entitled on human protection against human cruelty.
> (byAJMALGandhi)


LOVE this!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Headed out for lunch at a Greek restaurant with a couple of friends. 
TTFN, Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you need photos of the expensive dinner receipts? (With dates)
> Is the tip also included. I tip between 30 and 40%.
> That WOULD be the total cost of the dinner or lunch.


I will take your word for it, no photos required, though they can earn extra points. 
Only today counts. 
Tipping, arriving early, cleaning your plates, ordering too much and especially licking plates clean all get bonuses.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will take your word for it, no photos required, though they can earn extra points.
> Only today counts.
> Tipping, arriving early, cleaning your plates, ordering too much and especially licking plates clean all get bonuses.


Lunch was honestly a bowl of grilled chicken in some sort of bbq type sauce, covered by a layer of yellow, Spanish rice and a portion of fried pork skin on top. Very Cuban (ISH), but only $4 with a diet Dew as he gives cash discounts. (Roach coach driver)
So, lots of food, but cheap.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly has informed me that she may want Sushi instead of steak house tomorrow. It's about the same price.


----------



## Kristoff

Chicken rolls stuffed with organic egg and green onions with a side of seasonal veggies and lumpfish caviar:


(I know I'm failing miserably here, but shh, don't tell Adam. Usually gluttony is my game.)


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has informed me that she may want Sushi instead of steak house tomorrow. It's about the same price.


Both beautiful options.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Kelly  "hates flowers"???!?!? WOW! I LOVE  flowers!!! I especially loved it when hubby sent flowers to my workplace on our anniversary, which he did every year that I worked!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 199423


And prevented you from getting any work done. 
Bonus! 
Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Chicken rolls stuffed with organic egg and green onions with a side of seasonal veggies and lumpfish caviar:
> View attachment 199445
> 
> (I know I'm failing miserably here, but shh, don't tell Adam. Usually gluttony is my game.)


It looks good enough to eat!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Kelly  "hates flowers"???!?!? WOW! I LOVE  flowers!!! I especially loved it when hubby sent flowers to my workplace on our anniversary, which he did every year that I worked!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 199423


I bought her flowers on our second ever date. I went to the restaurant ahead of time and dropped them off and asked that they came out after dinner.
Her response was "How much did you pay for them? I forgot to tell you I dislike flowers"
So odd because flowers always worked so well with anyone else.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think that her being so odd made her more special to me.
THAT and a dozen long stems are about $89.95


----------



## JoesMum

I can show you the menu ... we won't go for the matched wines, but with a bottle of wine and the optional obligatory cheese course and the 12.5% discretionary service charge the bill is going to be large. 



And I know this michelin star nonsense isn't your idea of heaven, Ed. But as a one-off surprise treat for me, I'm up for the gluttony tonight


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said


> Please enjoy this picture of a very lazy old hound dog who very much enjoys the sunroom in early afternoon. He's quite irritated that I walked by and woke him up from his pre lunch nap. I do enjoy being off on nice days so I can let him into the room for his sunbathing  please excuse the floor as it's been quite rainy lately and mud seems to keep finding it's way in.



Thank you. I`ve enjoyed your picture very much.
Sunbathing is a good thing for old bones. No matter if you are a old dog or a old person.
And mud finds always it`s way into rooms where animals live with muddy paws.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm not going out either. Setting up the dinner table. So, let's start with some caviar:
> View attachment 199426
> 
> It's only lumpfish, but an import from Denmark (=lots of tax=very expensive) to Turkey (=lots of tax=very expensive).


Definitely points!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought her flowers on our second ever date. I went to the restaurant ahead of time and dropped them off and asked that they came out after dinner.
> Her response was "How much did you pay for them? I forgot to tell you I dislike flowers"
> So odd because flowers always worked so well with anyone else.



An idea for the big day next week:
http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/boy...et-girlfriend-hates-flowers/story?id=45268762


----------



## johnandjade

ha a microwave mac n cheese meal at lunch, one of the guys left at 1545... and hadn't eaten his sandwich at lunch... 

yip, i had it  

it's beer time now, that i can definitely devour! im playing boss at base tomorrow, got 3 guys in 2 of which i don't think i have ever met so we shall see! 

chilly and chips (with cheese) for tea tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Wait - are we trying to get less points or more?
> 
> I thought we were trying to be 'good'; but if we're trying to embody the sin, today will be so much easier. As I'm heading out the door to get a large box of chicken.


Yup. 
Yesterday was Good, today is Bad, tomorrow Good and so on with different Virtues and Sins. 
You could do well today, i feel.
Hello, Cameron.


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> Postcard time!
> 
> It's snowing quite hard, but not sticking yet.
> 
> Now I actually know where we're staying because I'm there! It's beautiful. Lots of panelling and open fires  This is some birthday present



Wow ! I am impressed by the pics. This is really a good birthday present ! Enjoy it !

It reminds me to Downton Abbey. I saw all parts of it and I loved it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downton_Abbey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Jacques wants to play, but just for today!!!! I dropped 3 pieces of salmon in her tank and grabbed my phone for pictures, but she had already eaten the first 2!!! So here she is sneaking up on the 3rd piece and gobbling it down!!!  My little Salmon Glutton!!!!
> 
> View attachment 199428
> 
> 
> View attachment 199429
> 
> 
> View attachment 199430


Marvelous! 
3 points to Jacques!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Yesterday was Good, today is Bad, tomorrow Good and so on with different Virtues and Sins.
> You could do well today, i feel.
> Hello, Cameron.



I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had originally thought it was a day to avoid gluttony...


That was yesterday. 
Today is eat a lot, be wasteful, expensive, extravagant and don't share your food.


----------



## johnandjade

oh! i also got a johnny cab to and from work today, total £15.


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> meech008 said
> 
> 
> Thank you. I`ve enjoyed your picture very much.
> Sunbathing is a good thing for old bones. No matter if you are a old dog or a old person.
> And mud finds always it`s way into rooms where animals live with muddy paws.


He's really good about finding the muddy spots!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Postcard time!
> 
> It's snowing quite hard, but not sticking yet.
> 
> Now I actually know where we're staying because I'm there! It's beautiful. Lots of panelling and open fires  This is some birthday present
> 
> View attachment 199435
> 
> 
> We got a free room upgrade and we have a 4 poster!
> View attachment 199436
> 
> View attachment 199437
> 
> Quite surprised that the rhododendrons are already starting to flower
> View attachment 199438
> 
> View attachment 199439
> 
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 199442
> 
> View from the loo
> View attachment 199441


Stunning! ! ! 
You are going to be so happy. 
Enjoy. 
You deserve it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Headed out for lunch at a Greek restaurant with a couple of friends.
> TTFN, Roomies!


Have fun, Bea.
Don't forget to be a Glutton.


----------



## johnandjade

need to get new boots, if i order tonight does it count for points?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch was honestly a bowl of grilled chicken in some sort of bbq type sauce, covered by a layer of yellow, Spanish rice and a portion of fried pork skin on top. Very Cuban (ISH), but only $4 with a diet Dew as he gives cash discounts. (Roach coach driver)
> So, lots of food, but cheap.


Some points. 
But mentioning cheapness and diet drinks won't help. 
As long as you enjoyed it though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Chicken rolls stuffed with organic egg and green onions with a side of seasonal veggies and lumpfish caviar:
> View attachment 199445
> 
> (I know I'm failing miserably here, but shh, don't tell Adam. Usually gluttony is my game.)


You're winning again so far today. 
Looks lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think that her being so odd made her more special to me.
> THAT and a dozen long stems are about $89.95


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I can show you the menu ... we won't go for the matched wines, but with a bottle of wine and the optional obligatory cheese course and the 12.5% discretionary service charge the bill is going to be large.
> View attachment 199446
> 
> 
> And I know this michelin star nonsense isn't your idea of heaven, Ed. But as a one-off surprise treat for me, I'm up for the gluttony tonight


And an extra point for the cheese board not being optional.
Looks delicious. 
Know it's not PC; but i'd go for the veal.
Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

cheese!!! 

chilly n chips just about ready


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> An idea for the big day next week:
> http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/boy...et-girlfriend-hates-flowers/story?id=45268762


It's very much in keeping with today's theme, too, so a point.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> An idea for the big day next week:
> http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/boy...et-girlfriend-hates-flowers/story?id=45268762


And


----------



## JoesMum

Do we get points for this?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199448


That's looking very promising!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ha a microwave mac n cheese meal at lunch, one of the guys left at 1545... and hadn't eaten his sandwich at lunch...
> 
> yip, i had it
> 
> it's beer time now, that i can definitely devour! im playing boss at base tomorrow, got 3 guys in 2 of which i don't think i have ever met so we shall see!
> 
> chilly and chips (with cheese) for tea tonight


Points. 
Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Postcard time!
> 
> It's snowing quite hard, but not sticking yet.
> 
> Now I actually know where we're staying because I'm there! It's beautiful. Lots of panelling and open fires  This is some birthday present
> 
> View attachment 199435
> 
> 
> We got a free room upgrade and we have a 4 poster!
> View attachment 199436
> 
> View attachment 199437
> 
> Quite surprised that the rhododendrons are already starting to flower
> View attachment 199438
> 
> View attachment 199439
> 
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 199442
> 
> View from the loo
> View attachment 199441



Fancy, fancy!! Enjoy every minute!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> need to get new boots, if i order tonight does it count for points?


Nope. 
This is mainly food stuff today.
Though you could eat them, I suppose.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Do we get points for this?
> View attachment 199450




i sssshoould fink shhooowww mishhh moneypenie!


----------



## Momof4

Please explain the rules to this game Adam. I'm lost!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199448


No need for me to say.
Point.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Do we get points for this?
> View attachment 199450


Indeed you do. 
Three. 
And an extra if I can have a sip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Fancy, fancy!! Enjoy every minute!!


Good afternoon; Kathy. 
I guess I'd better not encourage you to participate in today's game.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199451


You definitely have the correct cheese: chilli ratio there! Yum!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> need to get new boots, if i order tonight does it count for points?


Might be tough to chew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Please explain the rules to this game Adam. I'm lost!


Every day for a fortnight we're doing one of the seven Sins or Virtues. 
Today is Gluttony, but I know you're on weight watchers. 
Bea is also on WW so has entered Jacques, her turtle, as a proxy as he's been eating salmon. 
Points awarded for greediness, extravagance, tipping, eating too much wasting food etc. 
Even eating earlier than you should. 
Tidgy just got two pints in the animals section for eating an unfeasibly huge late supper. .


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon; Kathy.
> I guess I'd better not encourage you to participate in today's game.



Why!! I can be very competitive !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Might be tough to chew.


Heel be the life and sole of the party, though.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Every day for a fortnight we're doing one of the seven Sins or Virtues.
> Today is Gluttony, but I know you're on weight watchers.
> Bea is also on WW so has entered Jacques, her turtle, as a proxy as he's been eating salmon.
> Points awarded for greediness, extravagance, tipping, eating too much wasting food etc.
> Even eating earlier than you should.
> Tidgy just got two pints in the animals section for eating an unfeasibly huge late supper. .




Oh, I'm in!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're winning again so far today.
> Looks lovely.


Thank you for being kind, Adam.  Alas, chicken was all the "meat" we had today. But my photography is better than my cooking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I'm in!!!


Goody ! Goody! 
But beware your waistline, gorgeous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for being kind, Adam.  Alas, chicken was all the "meat" we had today. But my photography is better than my cooking.


It's interesting that this is by far the most popular of the four days game so far. 
Gluttony is clearly popular.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> That was yesterday.
> Today is eat a lot, be wasteful, expensive, extravagant and don't share your food.



..... like a tort would do .....


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Heel be the life and sole of the party, though.


I never was terribly fond of tongue. We used to have it in sandwiches at my Gran's.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Heel be the life and sole of the party, though.


He always is. And handsome to boot.


----------



## johnandjade

all done



and had a rolo pudding


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> all done
> View attachment 199452
> 
> 
> and had a rolo pudding


Time to lick the bowls. Or have Baldrick do it.


----------



## Bee62

*And special for Adam:*


----------



## Bee62

That`s me making my supper


----------



## Bee62

and that`s me too, eating my supper


----------



## johnandjade

just about to open tin number 6, we have started watching the walking dead from the start again so i'm getting practice in for sloth  

there is a cherry loaf that will be sampled, the munch is on the way!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I can show you the menu ... we won't go for the matched wines, but with a bottle of wine and the optional obligatory cheese course and the 12.5% discretionary service charge the bill is going to be large.
> View attachment 199446
> 
> 
> And I know this michelin star nonsense isn't your idea of heaven, Ed. But as a one-off surprise treat for me, I'm up for the gluttony tonight


You might beat me as far as expense.
I'll be sure to make up for it by volume.
Remember. It's all you can eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> ..... like a tort would do .....


That's brilliant!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> You might beat me as far as expense.
> I'll be sure to make up for it by volume.
> Remember. It's all you can eat.


I think you might be able to beat me on all you can eat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I never was terribly fond of tongue. We used to have it in sandwiches at my Gran's.


Me neither, it was my arch enemy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> He always is. And handsome to boot.


I scholl remember that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *And special for Adam:*


Thank you. 
And a point.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goody ! Goody!
> But beware your waistline, gorgeous.




Good point! I've been working so hard! 
I even kind of gave up alcohol .
I might have one beer a week. 
Hmmm, this going to be hard!

I just spent money hiding my gray and I did get there 30 minutes early so I walked the neighborhood before hand. 

If we go to sushi I just might over indulge because I LOVE sushi!! 
I won't lick the plates but I'll like my fingers


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> An idea for the big day next week:
> http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/boy...et-girlfriend-hates-flowers/story?id=45268762


That's GREAT!!!!
It reminds me of my youngest sister. When she and her hubby first talked about getting married, she said she never saw any point in getting a diamond ring for engagement. She'd rather he spent the money on something they would use together. They loved going fishing a lot in our south Louisiana lakes and bayous, so he bought them a small, flat bottomed motor boat for fishing, and she calls that her "engagement ring!"


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have fun, Bea.
> Don't forget to be a Glutton.


I am too much of a Glutton most days, which is why I'm in Weight Watchers.  
I had the vegetarian plate: felafel, babaganoush, tabule, squash (courgette) moussaka and green salad. Tea and water to drink.

That's why I indulged Jacques and let her play today: I decided to skip Gluttony!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> need to get new boots, if i order tonight does it count for points?


Only if you eat them


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> This is mainly food stuff today.
> Though you could eat them, I suppose.


Snap


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm out of work for the weekend and already out an extra $45 in data overages on my phone. So I'll be mostly gone until Monday. Mostly.
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199462
> View attachment 199463


Goodness!! 
You're edging into the lead here, John


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am too much of a Glutton most days, which is why I'm in Weight Watchers.
> I had the vegetarian plate: felafel, babaganoush, tabule, squash (courgette) moussaka and green salad. Tea and water to drink.
> 
> That's why I indulged Jacques and let her play today: I decided to skip Gluttony!


Jacques eaten anything else ?
She, Tidgy and the degus are neck and neck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm out of work for the weekend and already out an extra $45 in data overages on my phone. So I'll be mostly gone until Monday. Mostly.
> Have a great weekend everyone.


You too, Ed. 
Take care.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I am too much of a Glutton most days, which is why I'm in Weight Watchers.
> I had the vegetarian plate: felafel, babaganoush, tabule, squash (courgette) moussaka and green salad. Tea and water to drink.
> 
> That's why I indulged Jacques and let her play today: I decided to skip Gluttony!




Sounds delicious!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am too much of a Glutton most days, which is why I'm in Weight Watchers.
> I had the vegetarian plate: felafel, babaganoush, tabule, squash (courgette) moussaka and green salad. Tea and water to drink.
> 
> That's why I indulged Jacques and let her play today: I decided to skip Gluttony!


You can buy lots of food and not eat , so it's wasted, to score.
Or buy healthy but very expensive or unnecessary items.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening folks of the CDR.
Can I get a dry whisky and an unoccupied armadillo to sit on ?
I caught a yellyfish to light up the dark to see you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening folks of the CDR.
> Can I get a dry whisky and an unoccupied armadillo to sit on ?
> I caught a yellyfish to light up the dark to see you.


Good evening, Sabine.
Not sure if we have whisky, but i think so, i'll ask The One-Legged Pirate.
Not sure you want to be seeing me, I've not got my hat on.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Good evening, Sabine.
> Not sure if we have whisky, but i think so, i'll ask The One-Legged Pirate.
> Not sure you want to be seeing me, I've not got my hat on.



Okay, no whisky. A clear, cold water is better.
You need no hat. A nice person is always nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Okay, no whisky. A clear, cold water is better.
> You need no hat. A nice person is always nice.


Some days, i'm horrid.


----------



## Bee62

Why horrid ? I see nothing and no one horrifying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why horrid ? I see nothing and no one horrifying


----------



## Bee62

I`ve got a picture as you were riding your elephant


----------



## Bee62

You look ..... äh... ähm.... a little bit grumpy on your foto. But that doesen`t bother me. 
But not scary, not horrid, just a little bit grumpy


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Right. Can you just give me -100 points immediately and I'll accept I have well and truly bagged last place in today's task.
> 
> This afternoon JoesDad and I are off to a rather nice hotel in the Ashdown Forest for the night where I'm getting an even nicer, and rather expensive, dinner by way of celebrating my birthday.
> 
> My birthday is next week, but as it's on an inconveniently pink and expensive day we never celebrate it on the day!
> 
> The Ashdown Forest is one of the ancient royal hunting grounds. It's acres of heathland rather than trees... the word forest is misleading... it's also where Winnie the Pooh was created by AA Milne
> https://www.ashdownforest.org/


Hope you are having a lovely time and eating for England!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I hate Valentine's. Need to tell husband *not* to buy anything that day. Maybe just milk and eggs.


I have a hospital appointment on Tuesday with a trauma and orthopaedic consultant - first time I've been manhandled on Valentine's for a while!


----------



## meech008

We're having a meal fit for gluttony today. Chili cheese dog bubble up bake and a peach cobbler for dinner!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> My canine "baby":
> View attachment 199412
> 
> He's a clever street dog who naively thinks we feed him because he barks at strangers. Being clever, he doesn't bark all the time, only when he knows we're watching.
> View attachment 199413


He looks lovely - in great condition for a street dog.
Will he be moving to Denmark with you?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Yes, unfortunately. He's another friend I'm going to miss.  He's a freedom-loving street dog and I doubt he'd easily get used to having a house, but I wished more than once to be able to take him in. The good news is, many people love him in our neighborhood, so there will be someone to feed him.


Ignore my last question - you just answered it.
I'm glad be will be looked after.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It just dawned on me…today is Friday, February 10th, right? That makes Monday the 13th, right? And do we all know what that means???


Nope - sorry Ken - need more clues.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Still missing you, too.
> But keep at it, you're gonna fly thorough this.


Noe'ls taking flying lessons as well as doing the driving test?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Jacques wants to play, but just for today!!!! I dropped 3 pieces of salmon in her tank and grabbed my phone for pictures, but she had already eaten the first 2!!! So here she is sneaking up on the 3rd piece and gobbling it down!!!  My little Salmon Glutton!!!!
> 
> View attachment 199428
> 
> 
> View attachment 199429
> 
> 
> View attachment 199430


Wow she's grown Bea - looks great!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I'm stuffed! We had a lovely meal. An amazing cheeseboard. We upgraded to the paired wines. And then had a cognac with coffee and petit fours afterwards. 

I feel more sober than I probably am. 

There's a "full English" awaiting us for breakfast that I'm not sure I'll be able to eat 

Had a fantastic evening


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Postcard time!
> 
> It's snowing quite hard, but not sticking yet.
> 
> Now I actually know where we're staying because I'm there! It's beautiful. Lots of panelling and open fires  This is some birthday present
> 
> View attachment 199435
> 
> 
> We got a free room upgrade and we have a 4 poster!
> View attachment 199436
> 
> View attachment 199437
> 
> Quite surprised that the rhododendrons are already starting to flower
> View attachment 199438
> 
> View attachment 199439
> 
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 199442
> 
> View from the loo
> View attachment 199441


How beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 199483


That's quite scary!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone just managed to catch up with the day's posts in between (and during) phone calls.
Pleased to see you are all ok and enjoying your Fridays.
That hotel looks amazing @JoesMum not surprising the meal is also outstanding.

I've not done too well with gluttony today, I've had a 'grazing day' and not really had anything substantial to eat.
I did just have a cup of tea with a kit kat if that counts.

Adam not about this evening?
Hope you're not still dizzy @Tidgy's Dad !
Anyone know what tomorrow's sin is yet?
I may be able to join in with that one.
Will check in the morning, but after my late night here last night I'm off to bed now.
So Nos Da, take care and see you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve got a picture as you were riding your elephant


Yup, that's me. 
Where did you get that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You look ..... äh... ähm.... a little bit grumpy on your foto. But that doesen`t bother me.
> But not scary, not horrid, just a little bit grumpy


I'm over fifty.
Grumpy is compulsory for men of my age.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're having a meal fit for gluttony today. Chili cheese dog bubble up bake and a peach cobbler for dinner!


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Noe'ls taking flying lessons as well as doing the driving test?


I thought you might pick up on that. 
Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm stuffed! We had a lovely meal. An amazing cheeseboard. We upgraded to the paired wines. And then had a cognac with coffee and petit fours afterwards.
> 
> I feel more sober than I probably am.
> 
> There's a "full English" awaiting us for breakfast that I'm not sure I'll be able to eat
> 
> Had a fantastic evening


Most splendid. 
And lots of points. 
i'll have the full English if you can't manage it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's quite scary!


That's what I wear and look like when I'm teaching.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone just managed to catch up with the day's posts in between (and during) phone calls.
> Pleased to see you are all ok and enjoying your Fridays.
> That hotel looks amazing @JoesMum not surprising the meal is also outstanding.
> 
> I've not done too well with gluttony today, I've had a 'grazing day' and not really had anything substantial to eat.
> I did just have a cup of tea with a kit kat if that counts.
> 
> Adam not about this evening?
> Hope you're not still dizzy @Tidgy's Dad !
> Anyone know what tomorrow's sin is yet?
> I may be able to join in with that one.
> Will check in the morning, but after my late night here last night I'm off to bed now.
> So Nos Da, take care and see you soon.


One point. 
Still a bit dizzy. Not sure what's up, nothing to worry about. 
Tomorrow is a Virtue, so we must be good. 
More details to follow. 
Nos da. 
Sleep well, Lyn.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Points.


Oh I have missed this


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I`ve got a picture as you were riding your elephant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's me.
> Where did you get that ?




Psssst..... I got it from the CIA.... psssssst
Big brother is watching you !


----------



## Bee62

But now it`s time to watch my bed....
As I was a child I never like going to bed to sleep.
But now I am wiser .....
Nos Da friends, nos da Adam. Hope not to read you all tomorrow again but looking forward to....
Good, good night.
Sabine


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> That's quite scary!


Yes: not at all like the Adam we know and love!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh I have missed this



Well, we're not going to let you out again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now it`s time to watch my bed....
> As I was a child I never like going to bed to sleep.
> But now I am wiser .....
> Nos Da friends, nos da Adam. Hope not to read you all tomorrow again but looking forward to....
> Good, good night.
> Sabine


The CIA would have a lovely time in here.
Chelonians Investigating Adam ?
Night, night, Sabine. 
Hopefully, not see you soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes: not at all like the Adam we know and love!!!


Ahem. 
But tis me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates, i'm off to bed . 
Take good care and see you in a few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For our American friends, you still have a little time to score points for Gluttony.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And to the more Easterly living folks, when you wake up it's another day. 
And today it's time to be good again. 
Today's Virtue is Charity. 
This does NOT mean benevolent giving. 
Charity is generosity, loving kindness, self sacrifice and love in the spirit , rather than the emotions. 
This is going to be difficult.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to the more Easterly living folks, when you wake up it's another day.
> And today it's time to be good again.
> Today's Virtue is Charity.
> This does NOT mean benevolent giving.
> Charity is generosity, loving kindness, self sacrifice and love in the spirit , rather than the emotions.
> This is going to be difficult.





If I play this right, I will need to spend the day in Dost's kennel. 
Good early morning, roommates. Daughter woke up even before the prayer call from the neighboring mosque this morning. I sent her off to torment grandma in the next room but then heard grandma cough and decided to be charitable. So I'm up and grandma's in bed. Points?


----------



## Kristoff

Enough charity for me. I'm heading back to bed.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all you wonderful people


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, my poor wee belly is suffering from yesterday! there's a big ol' full moon this morning





playing boss man for the first in a while, actually a bit nervous?! coffee and bacon needed i think, the tartan spartan needs to get into character! 

jades out with her family today for him mums birthday... empty house this afternoon woohoo 

have a great weekend brothers, sisters, moms, mums, gramps and uncles of the CDR


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm



depressed chickens??


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning from the slightly wintery county of Sussex



We're enjoying coffee having worked out to use a Nespresso machine - never used one before - and then heading for breakfast. 

We did have plans to go walking, but it depends what the weather does. And we need to be back home for Wales v England rugby this afternoon. 

I hope you have a good day being bossman today John


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hmmm
> View attachment 199500
> 
> 
> depressed chickens??


Bird flu


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 199497
> 
> If I play this right, I will need to spend the day in Dost's kennel.
> Good early morning, roommates. Daughter woke up even before the prayer call from the neighboring mosque this morning. I sent her off to torment grandma in the next room but then heard grandma cough and decided to be charitable. So I'm up and grandma's in bed. Points?


Only if grandma's bed is less comfortable than your own.
If you spend the day in the dog kennel I will let you win.
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all you wonderful people


Good morning, John, my dear friend. 
I've a lesson in half an hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my, my poor wee belly is suffering from yesterday! there's a big ol' full moon this morning
> View attachment 199498
> View attachment 199499
> 
> 
> 
> playing boss man for the first in a while, actually a bit nervous?! coffee and bacon needed i think, the tartan spartan needs to get into character!
> 
> jades out with her family today for him mums birthday... empty house this afternoon woohoo
> 
> have a great weekend brothers, sisters, moms, mums, gramps and uncles of the CDR


Pretty moon.
Enjoy the cat being away and have a super weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm
> View attachment 199500
> 
> 
> depressed chickens??


They've been grounded for fighting in the yard. 
Naughty chickens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning from the slightly wintery county of Sussex
> View attachment 199501
> 
> 
> We're enjoying coffee having worked out to use a Nespresso machine - never used one before - and then heading for breakfast.
> 
> We did have plans to go walking, but it depends what the weather does. And we need to be back home for Wales v England rugby this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you have a good day being bossman today John


Good morning, Linda. 
Hope the weather holds. 
Yes, i'll be rugby watching, too. 
Hangover ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the absence of an late scoring from our American contingent I can announce the pet section of yesterdays challenge ended in a three way tie between Jacques, Tidgy and John's degu males. 
But I will award the prize to Jacques because of the beautiful photographs. 
Prize for Jacques.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the Human prize goes to Linda, for the cost of it more than anything but also for the Bolly.
Linda's prize :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right Charity today, people.
Not sure what I'm going to do with this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student is not coming. 
He's going on holiday to Turkey today. 
So I'm free for three hours before the next one's due.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, I just noticed. 
It's my Forumversary. 
I joined the forum two years ago today.
Though i'd been using it for over three years before that.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning mum!

good morning uncle adam! 

all going well here, no problem


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!
> 
> good morning uncle adam!
> 
> all going well here, no problem


With you in charge, I never though there would be.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Hope the weather holds.
> Yes, i'll be rugby watching, too.
> Hangover ?


No hangover whatsoever - the secret with matched wines is not to empty the glass and to drink lots of water 

It's a lovely wintry morning here. A charming Scouser* called Brian cleared our car of snow while we walked the grounds; we tipped approximately, but he deserves some charity points even if his job is hotel porter and he's expected to do stuff like that. 

* Translation: Native of Liverpool in the North West of England (just above Wales) with a very distinctive, frequently impenetrable, accent

More postcards









johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!
> 
> good morning uncle adam!
> 
> all going well here, no problem


Well done John. I hope you're being suitably charitable to your colleagues


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No hangover whatsoever - the secret with matched wines is not to empty the glass and to drink lots of water
> 
> It's a lovely wintry morning here. A charming Scouser* called Brian cleared our car of snow while we walked the grounds; we tipped approximately, but he deserves some charity points even if his job is hotel porter and he's expected to do stuff like that.
> 
> * Translation: Native of Liverpool in the North West of England (just above Wales) with a very distinctive, frequently impenetrable, accent
> 
> More postcards
> View attachment 199503
> 
> View attachment 199505
> 
> View attachment 199506
> 
> 
> 
> Well done John. I hope you're being suitably charitable to your colleagues


It looks absolutely stunning, but far too cold for me. 
Lovely to look at, thanks for posting.
Point to Brian.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No hangover whatsoever - the secret with matched wines is not to empty the glass and to drink lots of water
> 
> It's a lovely wintry morning here. A charming Scouser* called Brian cleared our car of snow while we walked the grounds; we tipped approximately, but he deserves some charity points even if his job is hotel porter and he's expected to do stuff like that.
> 
> * Translation: Native of Liverpool in the North West of England (just above Wales) with a very distinctive, frequently impenetrable, accent
> 
> More postcards
> View attachment 199503
> 
> View attachment 199505
> 
> View attachment 199506
> 
> 
> 
> Well done John. I hope you're being suitably charitable to your colleagues


This is very beautiful. Thank you, Linda, for charitably sharing with us this beauty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> This is very beautiful. Thank you, Linda, for charitably sharing with us this beauty.


Hmmm.
Point to Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Point to Linda.


It's a point I shall lose when watching the rugby if Wales don't win 

We're home now. The gas fire is on for weather-connected psychological reasons; the central heating should be enough, but the snow outside makes it seem colder than it is. 

I'm a little concerned about daughter. She's on another mammal surveying course in North Kent with a somewhat notorious road over the hills of the North Downs to get home. The snow is persisting. She needs to keep an eye on conditions.

I have just very charitably completed a post purchase survey for my car. Ford UK sends out a very Americanised survey. Rating things like "I love my dealership" on a scale of 1 to 5 just don't fit with the British psyche. We're just more reserved! However, the dealer did a good job, so I gave them a 5 even if every bone in my body screams I couldn't love a car dealership!


----------



## meech008

Good morning!! Busy 12 hour day ahead with one of my very least favorite doctors but I'm off again tomorrow so it's not so bad  hopefully I'll manage to get out right around 9 pm tonight and not much later. I hope everyone has a lovely day and I'll check in on my lunch break


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> 
> I have just very charitably completed a post purchase survey for my car. Ford UK sends out a very Americanised survey. Rating things like "I love my dealership" on a scale of 1 to 5 just don't fit with the British psyche. We're just more reserved! However, the dealer did a good job, so I gave them a 5 even if every bone in my body screams I couldn't love a car dealership!


Hahaha! Great point, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

meech008 said:


> Good morning!! Busy 12 hour day ahead with one of my very least favorite doctors but I'm off again tomorrow so it's not so bad  hopefully I'll manage to get out right around 9 pm tonight and not much later. I hope everyone has a lovely day and I'll check in on my lunch break


Hi. Don't forget to be charitable today.


----------



## Kristoff

My brain claims it's Sloth day today. Whenever I try to argue, it tells me it's time to nap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's a point I shall lose when watching the rugby if Wales don't win
> 
> We're home now. The gas fire is on for weather-connected psychological reasons; the central heating should be enough, but the snow outside makes it seem colder than it is.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about daughter. She's on another mammal surveying course in North Kent with a somewhat notorious road over the hills of the North Downs to get home. The snow is persisting. She needs to keep an eye on conditions.
> 
> I have just very charitably completed a post purchase survey for my car. Ford UK sends out a very Americanised survey. Rating things like "I love my dealership" on a scale of 1 to 5 just don't fit with the British psyche. We're just more reserved! However, the dealer did a good job, so I gave them a 5 even if every bone in my body screams I couldn't love a car dealership!


I would prefer Wales to win but don't mind too much if England do. 
Nice and warm here today. 
I'm sure your daughter will be fine, though the mammals are probably sulking cos it's cold. 
They do those surveys everywhere now. I hate them, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning!! Busy 12 hour day ahead with one of my very least favorite doctors but I'm off again tomorrow so it's not so bad  hopefully I'll manage to get out right around 9 pm tonight and not much later. I hope everyone has a lovely day and I'll check in on my lunch break


Good morning, Meech.
Hope the day flies by and you manage to avoid the doctor as much as possible. 
See you at lunch time, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My brain claims it's Sloth day today. Whenever I try to argue, it tells me it's time to nap.


I love sloths. 
Student just arrived, speak later.


----------



## johnandjade

back home, 24 cans of bud and jades out  wooohooo!!! 

so... i gave the lads extra time on brake today, gave 2 lads a cigarette each as they 'forgot' theirs.. johnny cab home, £2 something tip to the driver. i also squeezed in an extra 2 cars that were not on today's work load, so that was 2 happy salesmen. 
hit targets and out on time oh!! and have 2 cars washed up and in ready for them on monday so that'll give the gaffa there a good start. so much for charity beginning at home


----------



## johnandjade

anyone got a pita bread and i'll roll one


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommates.
Wish you all a nice weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

not sure, i think it's an american word we pinched... hobo ? 

one of the guys working today, looks the wrong side of 50 and his nickname is hobo !! fair play though, he got on with it, all be it badly . other lad i hadn't met, raymond... i think he would struggle to wash his face let alone a car!! also caught the pair of them on their phones and never chewed them out at all for anything, i guess i can play nice after all


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommates.
> Wish you all a nice weekend.




danka mein freuind 

please excuse my spelling, i only have high school education in german... and was terrible as you can see


----------



## johnandjade

24 beers in a case... 24hrs in a day  

get them quick before gramps gets em'  




jade has a strange idea that this drawer in the fridge is for salad??!!!?


----------



## johnandjade

i see mum is lurking 

you're pictures are amazing  
i don't even need to ask if you and mr joes dad enjoyed it! absolutely beautiful looking place, you lucky lady


----------



## Bee62

sssssssuuuuuuummmmmmm

JohnandJade said


> anka mein freuind
> 
> please excuse my spelling, i only have high school education in german... and was terrible as you can see



Good morning John. No problem. I like it when you write German.
Guten Morgen John. Kein Problem. Ich mag es wenn du Deutsch schreibst.


----------



## Bee62

in the morning I walked my dog, or does he walked me ???


----------



## Bee62

then I feed my cat ( s )


----------



## Bee62

cat care......


----------



## Bee62

the torts are awake and hungry


----------



## JoesMum

You are doing exceptionally well today John. 

I've been out in the falling snow cleaning and topping up bird feeders and water bowls. I put some extra down on the ground as it's tough for all the birds in this weather.


----------



## Bee62

I think they need some exercises


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said


> You are doing exceptionally well today John.
> 
> I've been out in the falling snow cleaning and topping up bird feeders and water bowls. I put some extra down on the ground as it's tough for all the birds in this weather.



Good morning Linda,

it looks a little bit frosty on your pictures but very nice. Enjoy the time there. I wish you a wonderful weekend !


----------



## Bee62

abd at last I caught one of my chicken....


----------



## Bee62

now I am tired and sleep a little sleep ....


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> sssssssuuuuuuummmmmmm
> 
> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Good morning John. No problem. I like it when you write German.
> Guten Morgen John. Kein Problem. Ich mag es wenn du Deutsch schreibst.



i can understand. 
you're christmas card was my favourite as it was in your natural language


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> in the morning I walked my dog, or does he walked me ???




mein hund


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You are doing exceptionally well today John.
> 
> I've been out in the falling snow cleaning and topping up bird feeders and water bowls. I put some extra down on the ground as it's tough for all the birds in this weather.




i'm out of options, biscuits for the degus, perhaps a treat or fido in the fridge on the salad SHELF!!!!  

no food leaves this house unless is a packed lunch


----------



## johnandjade

jades pressies for valentines




best part is, they sent 2 yankie candles and i only ordered 1 !!! result!! 


...thats her birthday sorted


----------



## Bee62

> i can understand.
> you're christmas card was my favourite as it was in your natural language



Thank you very much John. 
It makes me proud to hear that.
But I love writing English. I don`t use a translator. Only for a few words. But the words in English come easy to me. I hope my English is not too bad.
I love to learn more and to improve my English by talking to my friends here. It`s a very lovely way to learn English !


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> mein hund



Absolutely correct Sir !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the absence of an late scoring from our American contingent I can announce the pet section of yesterdays challenge ended in a three way tie between Jacques, Tidgy and John's degu males.
> But I will award the prize to Jacques because of the beautiful photographs.
> Prize for Jacques.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199502


YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!
She will be ecstatic!!!!!! And very, very FULL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I just noticed.
> It's my Forumversary.
> I joined the forum two years ago today.
> Though i'd been using it for over three years before that.


YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!! 
Happy Forum day to you,
Happy Forum day to you,
Happy FORUM DAY dear Adam,
Happy Forum day to youuuuuu!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much John.
> It makes me proud to hear that.
> But I love writing English. I don`t use a translator. Only for a few words. But the words in English come easy to me. I hope my English is not too bad.
> I love to learn more and to improve my English by talking to my friends here. It`s a very lovely way to learn English !




adam is the man for the job. although scottish speak english.... it's also a foreign language!

example; 

the word 'small' 

' i have a SMALL home' 


here we say; 

' i have a WEE home' 

a 'home' is called a 'hoose', or a 'gaff'


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> jades pressies for valentines



I think she will love it ! 
But more than any gift will delight her, three little words and a big kiss will do !


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!
> She will be ecstatic!!!!!! And very, very FULL!!!




(tips hat)

ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> I think she will love it !
> But more than any gift will delight her, three little words and a big kiss will do !




it's a bittersweet one this year  

jade wants children, i do not. i will not stay and refuse her a life without children, i fear it's our last


----------



## Bee62

wahhhhhhh........






I am near a heart attack !


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> (tips hat)
> 
> ma'am




i wonder... as i type or read posts with actions, i act them out! 

example being tippping a hat.

anyone else?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> wahhhhhhh........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am near a heart attack !




i try to tell myself that i have set an alarm time to wake, for a reason. after a (very long!) time, i get up no problem


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> it's a bittersweet one this year
> 
> jade wants children, i do not. i will not stay and refuse her a life without children, i fear it's our last



I am sorry to hear that.
I have no children. I never wanted children and I am happy with my decision and my life. But when a woman wants to have children.....
But mayby she will not lose you, although you don`t want children. Mayby you think it over again.
Why do you want no children ?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that.
> I have no children. I never wanted children and I am happy with my decision and my life. But when a woman wants to have children.....
> But mayby she will not lose you, although you don`t want children. Mayby you think it over again.
> Why do you want no children ?




for me, i am very irresponsible and selfish... i may also soon be working in england, only home at the weekend. jade is 31 this year, yes a woman's needs. 


i prefer tortoise and degu


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> 24 beers in a case... 24hrs in a day
> 
> get them quick before gramps gets em'
> 
> View attachment 199508
> 
> 
> jade has a strange idea that this drawer in the fridge is for salad??!!!?



Beer is technically a vegetable, right?


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> irresponsible and selfish.



Do you think so, or do she think so ?
And many daddys are only the weekend at home.
Have you talked about the whole "problem" together ?
What`s her opinion ?


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Beer is technically a vegetable, right?




good enough for me!! i would say that is an act of charity, i now have ammo for my case


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> it's a bittersweet one this year
> 
> jade wants children, i do not. i will not stay and refuse her a life without children, i fear it's our last


Oh dear. Lovely presents in the post before this one. 
We did some research before having our daughter. One study found that happy couples were actually less happy when they had children - and weren't as happy again until the children left for college. (We still went on with the decision to have her.) But nature plays a great trick on you: Once you have a child, you don't regret the decision, no matter the cost. Your life changes, but you feel like your child is worth everything. They're the greatest miracle in the world and nobody will be able to love you - and need you - as much as your baby does.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Do you think so, or do she think so ?
> And many daddys are only the weekend at home.
> Have you talked about the whole "problem" together ?
> What`s her opinion ?




we both think (know) so. jade isn't an angel either. we have only spoken when drunk, we agreed to speak again, sober, in a month.. it's not far away now.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Lovely presents in the post before this one.
> We did some research before having our daughter. One study found that happy couples were actually less happy when they had children - and weren't as happy again until the children left for college. (We still went on with the decision to have her.) But nature plays a great trick on you: Once you have a child, you don't regret the decision, no matter the cost. Your life changes, but you feel like your child is worth everything. They're the greatest miracle in the world and nobody will be able to love you - and need you - as much as your baby does.




gospel! thing is......

i know, i can and would be awesome , HOWEVER... i don't want kids, period. it's a deal breaker


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> we both think (know) so. jade isn't an angel either. we have only spoken when drunk, we agreed to speak again, sober, in a month.. it's not far away now.



Oh dear, it is a hard decision you have to make !I hope and wish you will find a way that hurts not too much. Both of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back home, 24 cans of bud and jades out  wooohooo!!!
> 
> so... i gave the lads extra time on brake today, gave 2 lads a cigarette each as they 'forgot' theirs.. johnny cab home, £2 something tip to the driver. i also squeezed in an extra 2 cars that were not on today's work load, so that was 2 happy salesmen.
> hit targets and out on time oh!! and have 2 cars washed up and in ready for them on monday so that'll give the gaffa there a good start. so much for charity beginning at home


Most splendid. 
Three points, i think. 
(not sure about the Jade's out wooohooo)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Lovely presents in the post before this one.
> We did some research before having our daughter. One study found that happy couples were actually less happy when they had children - and weren't as happy again until the children left for college. (We still went on with the decision to have her.) But nature plays a great trick on you: Once you have a child, you don't regret the decision, no matter the cost. Your life changes, but you feel like your child is worth everything. They're the greatest miracle in the world and nobody will be able to love you - and need you - as much as your baby does.


Nope children aren't the best thing !
Grandchildren are the greatest part of life !!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Beer is technically a vegetable, right?


It depends what they use for clarifying it. Traditionally it should be isinglass which is made from fish bladders making beer non vegetarian


----------



## Bee62

Hello Grandpa !

And grandpas are the best daddys !
I miss my grandpa since he died in 2005. He always told me interesting stories about his life as a child.


----------



## johnandjade

scottish slang.. 

'gallus' 

... to be feeling awesome, to perform amazingly.... descriptive of something that one enjoys  


this is gallushttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O-ZaMkceFiY


----------



## Kristoff

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope children aren't the best thing !
> Grandchildren are the greatest part of life !!!!!


Hope to learn this firsthand someday. 

Children are crazy hard work. But there's no way I wouldn't want to have her even if I could go back to the past.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> gospel! thing is......
> 
> i know, i can and would be awesome , HOWEVER... i don't want kids, period. it's a deal breaker


I feel you'd make a great daddy, but it's a decision you both need to make. Hugs. xxx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommates.
> Wish you all a nice weekend.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Have a great weekend yourself.
Just finished my lesson, off now til tomorrow. 
My 'weekend' is Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not sure, i think it's an american word we pinched... hobo ?
> 
> one of the guys working today, looks the wrong side of 50 and his nickname is hobo !! fair play though, he got on with it, all be it badly . other lad i hadn't met, raymond... i think he would struggle to wash his face let alone a car!! also caught the pair of them on their phones and never chewed them out at all for anything, i guess i can play nice after all


Yes, an American word.
This is the right side of 50. 
You are the wrong side of 50.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 24 beers in a case... 24hrs in a day
> 
> get them quick before gramps gets em'
> 
> View attachment 199508
> 
> 
> jade has a strange idea that this drawer in the fridge is for salad??!!!?


wifey and Tidgy have this strange misconception, too. 
So I am outvoted.


----------



## johnandjade

uh oh!!!!



no charity for my neighbors


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> the torts are awake and hungry


I like this one best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You are doing exceptionally well today John.
> 
> I've been out in the falling snow cleaning and topping up bird feeders and water bowls. I put some extra down on the ground as it's tough for all the birds in this weather.


That's worth a point or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can understand.
> you're christmas card was my favourite as it was in your natural language


Mine was in my natural language ! 
Gibberish, mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!
> Happy Forum day to you,
> Happy Forum day to you,
> Happy FORUM DAY dear Adam,
> Happy Forum day to youuuuuu!


I thank you.
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam is the man for the job. although scottish speak english.... it's also a foreign language!
> 
> example;
> 
> the word 'small'
> 
> ' i have a SMALL home'
> 
> 
> here we say;
> 
> ' i have a WEE home'
> 
> a 'home' is called a 'hoose', or a 'gaff'


I speak excellent gibberish. 
(as mentioned above).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> I think she will love it !
> But more than any gift will delight her, three little words and a big kiss will do !


3 little words. 
Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's a bittersweet one this year
> 
> jade wants children, i do not. i will not stay and refuse her a life without children, i fear it's our last


Compromise. 
Another pet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i wonder... as i type or read posts with actions, i act them out!
> 
> example being tippping a hat.
> 
> anyone else?


Yup.
Every time I type "Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!", I eat some cheese.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


>




i do a really good cover,,, 

john boy jobbie


----------



## johnandjade

keeping in the spirit....


----------



## johnandjade

at least it's still early,1600..


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, an American word.
> This is the right side of 50.
> You are the wrong side of 50.




be lucky to see the dark side of the moon


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> (tips hat)
> 
> ma'am


Good morning, John!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine was in my natural language !
> Gibberish, mostly.


Do you speak Gobbledygook as well?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, John!




ma'am...(tips brow of imaginary hat)


----------



## Moozillion

Been mostly lurking this morning. 
Had a long email conversation with a friend about dealing with the current political climate, trying to cheer her up. But now I'm irritable.

Will get onto the chores I've been avoiding- getting things accomplished always picks me up! 

TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, an American word.
> This is the right side of 50.
> You are the wrong side of 50.


I completely agree. Fifty was a turning point for me. I am thoroughly enjoying myself. Life didn't begin at 40 (partly due to 2 back operations that year), but things moved on apace a decade later 

We were given a goody bag by the hotel on departure which included some homemade shortbread biscuits, some chocolate and some water. Maybe they were giving us supplies on case we got stuck in a snowdrift? 

We just ate the shortbread, but have decided to donate the chocolate to daughter seeing as she missed out on yesterday's yummy food 

The snow has turned to drizzle thankfully so her trip home should be a little less hazardous.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Been mostly lurking this morning.
> Had a long email conversation with a friend about dealing with the current political climate, trying to cheer her up. But now I'm irritable.
> 
> Will get onto the chores I've been avoiding- getting things accomplished always picks me up!
> 
> TTFN




wibble and wooooooooosahh


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I completely agree. Fifty was a turning point for me. I am thoroughly enjoying myself. Life didn't begin at 40 (partly due to 2 back operations that year), but things moved on apace a decade later
> 
> We were given a goody bag by the hotel on departure which included some homemade shortbread biscuits, some chocolate and some water. Maybe they were giving us supplies on case we got stuck in a snowdrift?
> 
> We just ate the shortbread, but have decided to donate the chocolate to daughter seeing as she missed out on yesterday's yummy food
> 
> The snow has turned to drizzle thankfully so her trip home should be a little less hazardous.


 
any ( coughs) ' souvenirs ??


----------



## johnandjade

fido has work to do!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> any ( coughs) ' souvenirs ??


Only a pen and pencil, but that's usual


----------



## JoesMum

Oh dear, Adam's team Leeds is losing 2:0 to Cardiff. 

This oh dear in 2 ways - Mum is from near Swansea. I am trained not to support Cardiff. And, having grown up a few miles from Leeds, I have a soft spot for the side.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Only a pen and pencil, but that's usual




faulty towers spings to mind


----------



## johnandjade

to youtube


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do you speak Gobbledygook as well?


Fluently.


----------



## johnandjade

brilliant still game episode, 'fly society' ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I completely agree. Fifty was a turning point for me. I am thoroughly enjoying myself. Life didn't begin at 40 (partly due to 2 back operations that year), but things moved on apace a decade later
> 
> We were given a goody bag by the hotel on departure which included some homemade shortbread biscuits, some chocolate and some water. Maybe they were giving us supplies on case we got stuck in a snowdrift?
> 
> We just ate the shortbread, but have decided to donate the chocolate to daughter seeing as she missed out on yesterday's yummy food
> 
> The snow has turned to drizzle thankfully so her trip home should be a little less hazardous.


Still, be careful.
Safe journey.
No shortbread for the Roommates.?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gluttony update.
I ate 3 full orders. I also bought my brothers food.
With drinks and the tip it was under $90.
Linda might have won money wise, but I seriously doubt that anyone ate more than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199523
> 
> 
> 
> fido has work to do!
> 
> View attachment 199524
> View attachment 199525
> View attachment 199526


Good afternoon, Fido. 
Get on with your work, don't mind me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear, Adam's team Leeds is losing 2:0 to Cardiff.
> 
> This oh dear in 2 ways - Mum is from near Swansea. I am trained not to support Cardiff. And, having grown up a few miles from Leeds, I have a soft spot for the side.


70% of the possession, the most shots, but just not running for us today.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still, be careful.
> Safe journey.
> No shortbread for the Roommates.?


I can share them with you. The other pack is biscotti. 


The flowers and their pot are chocolate - the flower stalks are lolly sticks


----------



## johnandjade

sorry neighbors







speaker each side of tv, one down here



funny how i never hear the phone.


----------



## JoesMum

Sporting news: Leeds United is a man down having had a player sent off. Not much chance of winning now. 

Italy lost very badly to Ireland in the rugby. 

Wales v England has just kicked off and one of the Welsh players has 2 black eyes before the match has even started!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gluttony update.
> I ate 3 full orders. I also bought my brothers food.
> With drinks and the tip it was under $90.
> Linda might have won money wise, but I seriously doubt that anyone ate more than me.


Good morning, Ed. 
Should've posted last night, but I know the phone credits bad. 
i'll give you some points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I can share them with you. The other pack is biscotti.
> View attachment 199527
> 
> The flowers and their pot are chocolate - the flower stalks are lolly sticks


Yuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Delicious. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sporting news: Leeds United is a man down having had a player sent off. Not much chance of winning now.
> 
> Italy lost very badly to Ireland in the rugby.
> 
> Wales v England has just kicked off and one of the Welsh players has 2 black eyes before the match has even started!


Nope, that does it, i'm tempted to support England in the rugby after that!


----------



## JoesMum

Englishman Lawes is penalised for not rolling away... Easy penalty for Wales 3:0


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wales 3 - 0 England 
Silly Penalty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

England fumbling, line breaks. 
Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh.
And a Welshman gets squashed between 2 enormous blokes. 
Gumshield flew out about 10 feet.


----------



## JoesMum

A couple of "high tackles" (read strangleholds) from Wales and England get their own penalty kick making it 3:3. 

I have a feeling fists may start flying unless the ref gets a grip


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, Willaims did grab him by the Adam's apple.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"PLEASE RESPECT THE KICKER" yells a Dalek as the Welsh boo.


----------



## JoesMum

Too many wellies involved in England's next kick. Still 3:3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Offside handball thing.
Penalty to England.
Missed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wales have missed a few tackles here.


----------



## JoesMum

Apparently that was an easy finish for Ben Young... pile of bodies on the line. Try to England. Farrell misses his conversion kick so 3:8


----------



## JoesMum

Most of the England players turning smurf blue due to a sponsor logo on the pitch staining their white kit


----------



## JoesMum

England go over the top and Wales get another penalty 6:8

Welsh fans in good voice singing Hymns & Arias


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

England 74% possession and have made 130m to Wales' 22m.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think the Welsh are singing, "Remember you're a Womblyn".


----------



## JoesMum

Moriarty is playing. Not sure whether Sherlock Holmes is on the pitch too


----------



## JoesMum

French referee has limited English. It's sounding like 'Allo 'Allo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tis a jolly good game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Should've taken the penalty England. 
Odd decision.


----------



## JoesMum

Intermission as daughter is home. I just need to help move cars so she can park in the garage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now Wales come surging forward like a herd of Gnu. 
England on the back foot for once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, you missed that, Linda. 
17 naked men just ran across the pitch !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Should have been a try for Wales, but it got spilled and then an offside. 
Pity.


----------



## JoesMum

Just got back in to see that Wales try next to the posts. Wales 13:8 ahead having converted. Yay!


----------



## johnandjade

fido renovated


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199552
> View attachment 199553


He seems to be looking very happy with it.
Or momentarily confused ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've lost my satellite link. 
Just got to go out onto the roof and shout at wifey to hold the dish steady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thank you wifey.
Half time and it's 13-8 to Wales. 
Very enjoyable game. 
Now, where's Lady Gaga ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two England substitutes on, but still no sign of Holmes or Watson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evil Moriarty just clobbered an English player an hour and a half after the ball had gone. 
And the touch judges and ref were all looking at their shoelaces. 
Hmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

sending pics to jade, and of course fido photo bombing as usual...


----------



## johnandjade

wonder where he gets it from


----------



## JoesMum

Had to make dinner at half time. Cassoulet safely in the oven. Rugby still 13:8. Everyone still seems to have all their limbs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199558
> View attachment 199559
> View attachment 199560
> View attachment 199561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder where he gets it from


I've absolutely no idea.
Nor his good looks, either.


----------



## johnandjade

time for ear food!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Getting a bit messy from England.
No limbs lost, but some dirty shirts out there.
Their mummies will be very cross.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> time for ear food!!


Poor neighbours.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The two sets of players are chatting with the opposition quite a lot. 
"How are you, old Chap ?"
"Fine, boyo, how's yer mam" 
That kind of thing. 
Probably.


----------



## JoesMum

England penalty. Wasn't paying attention. 13:11


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> England penalty. Wasn't paying attention. 13:11


Infringement at the breakfown apparently. 

Now Wales has a penalty after Mike Brown pleads not guilty. Referee decides otherwise 16:11


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

England will kick this penalty.
Yep 13-11 to Wales.


----------



## JoesMum

Wales fans think it's gluttony day and singing "Feed me til I want no more"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My satellite delay is a minute or so behind Linda's. 
So she sees it first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Wales fans think it's gluttony day and singing "Feed me til I want no more"


I think it was , "Feel me til I want no more." 
About blind man's buff.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My satellite delay is a minute or so behind Linda's.
> So she sees it first.


We're closer to Cardiff than you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crucial interception by Wales! 
And they've now run more metres than England, too.


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said
[QUOTE




][/QUOTE]


Poor Fido ! Is that a loudspeaker beneath his enclosure ?
He might think there is an earthquake coming ! No wonder that he renovates his room.
He is trying to build himself a bunker under the coil.


----------



## JoesMum

Hi tackle from Samson. Welsh fans not singing Delilah as Farrell kicks a penalty for 16:14


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One point.
> Still a bit dizzy. Not sure what's up, nothing to worry about.
> Tomorrow is a Virtue, so we must be good.
> More details to follow.
> Nos da.
> Sleep well, Lyn.


No good to me today
I'm afraid I'm far from virtuous after what I've wishing on England!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And to the more Easterly living folks, when you wake up it's another day.
> And today it's time to be good again.
> Today's Virtue is Charity.
> This does NOT mean benevolent giving.
> Charity is generosity, loving kindness, self sacrifice and love in the spirit , rather than the emotions.
> This is going to be difficult.


Impossible today with Wales v England Rugby!
I've had heart failure several times in a cracking match so far!


----------



## JoesMum

Very poor kick up the pitch from Wales. England catch and run an easy try 16:19 

Lyn's language probably fluent in expletives


----------



## JoesMum

And it's been converted 16:21. Wales need a try to win.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Impossible today with Wales v England Rugby!
> I've had heart failure several times in a cracking match so far!


Wait til you see Linda and my commentary for real excitement. 
Try England! 
16-19 ! 
What a match!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still behind Linda. 
16-21. 
I'l have to try to guess the next score to be ahead of her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Twas a terrible kick from Davies that gave away the try . 
What a shame for an excellent Welsh performance to lose it on one mistake.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still behind Linda.
> 16-21.
> I'l have to try to guess the next score to be ahead of her.


 

Match has finished. Wales lost  Very close. Good match to watch for neutrals and England fans and even for disappointed Wales fans.


----------



## Kristoff

Sorry, Wales! I guess they were in the lead up until the moment we tuned in. A minute later it was 16-19, and the rest is now history. :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That's it! 
Super match, sorry for Wales but England never gave up.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Poor Fido ! Is that a loudspeaker beneath his enclosure ?
He might think there is an earthquake coming ! No wonder that he renovates his room.
He is trying to build himself a bunker under the coil.[/QUOTE]


it is, he is a party animal though, often wakes me up when i fall asleep on fluffy! lucky the degu love attention and 'things going on'. 

i am a rock star who just isn't in a band . fido is well ' insulated ' and the goos are on wheels, i am a 'richard' however, i know it. i have actually gave my mobile,jades mobile and the home number to our neighbors, should i get too rowdy


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's a bittersweet one this year
> 
> jade wants children, i do not. i will not stay and refuse her a life without children, i fear it's our last


I truly am sorry to hear that John!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I truly am sorry to hear that John!



it's a catch 22 isn't it . 

what confuses me is when jade got her first nip perced, she said it's she understood no kids (brest feeling) 

... then out the blue gets the other done, and brings it up?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> for me, i am very irresponsible and selfish... i may also soon be working in england, only home at the weekend. jade is 31 this year, yes a woman's needs.
> 
> 
> i prefer tortoise and degu


You seem very responsible to me John, and far from selfish to give up Jade so she can have a family.
Lots of talking to be done before you reach that though I hope.
It's very sad and who would look after Fido and the degus when you work away?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> You seem very responsible to me John, and far from selfish to give up Jade so she can have a family.
> Lots of talking to be done before you reach that though I hope.
> It's very sad and who would look after Fido and the degus when you work away?




another factor. 


too be continued,


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's a catch 22 isn't it .
> 
> what confuses me is when jade got her first nip perced, she said it's she understood no kids (brest feeling)
> 
> ... then out the blue gets the other done, and brings it up?


I suppose people change and mature and start thinking more about their future, especially if they see friends settling down then starting families. I always said I didn't want kids and have no regrets about not having them, but maybe I just never met the right partner who made me feel secure and confident enough to think that maybe I could be a parent. Lots to consider John!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhhh, therapy


----------



## johnandjade

think it's around rhe 4th time playing this tonight, it works though


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it's a catch 22 isn't it .
> 
> what confuses me is when jade got her first nip perced, she said it's she understood no kids (brest feeling)
> 
> ... then out the blue gets the other done, and brings it up?


And that might be the trigger for the drunken conversation. The realisation of the impact of getting both done. When you've had a few, you just say things but probably aren't thinking straight. 

You definitely need to have long and sober discussions on this subject. 

A relationship counsellor may help you two to have the proper conversation you need to have without accusations, blame or guilt. 

http://www.thespark.org.uk/relation...nselling-locations/spark-counselling-paisley/


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I suppose people change and mature and start thinking more about their future, especially if they see friends settling down then starting families. I always said I didn't want kids and have no regrets about not having them, but maybe I just never met the right partner who made me feel secure and confident enough to think that maybe I could be a parent. Lots to consider John!




wibble


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And that might be the trigger for the drunken conversation. The realisation of the impact of getting both done. When you've had a few, you just say things but probably aren't thinking straight.
> 
> You definitely need to have long and sober discussions on this subject.
> 
> A relationship counsellor may help you two to have the proper conversation you need to have without accusations, blame or guilt.
> 
> http://www.thespark.org.uk/relation...nselling-locations/spark-counselling-paisley/




it's actually been suggested before. i could talk all night about it


----------



## johnandjade

weee yaahh wayyhhhh aaaahhhh hooii


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Very poor kick up the pitch from Wales. England catch and run an easy try 16:19
> 
> Lyn's language probably fluent in expletives


Yup the air as blue as the English shirts!


----------



## johnandjade

sat ponerining about charity... to me it means understanding and empathy more than 'giving' ? 


i am not religious, however i do appreciate and take on board 'outlooks' or 'philosophies! 

i (think) ;

' blessed is he. the man who expects nothing....

for he shall not be disappointed'


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's it!
> Super match, sorry for Wales but England never gave up.


Boo Hoooooooo! Sobbing into my Welsh hat!
Sadly I don't think the best team won as Wales had the edge for most of it, but silly mistakes cost dearly.
Exciting match though!
Ireland had a good win over Italy too with 9 tries and they have the extra point so its a close competition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sat ponerining about charity... to me it means understanding and empathy more than 'giving' ?
> 
> 
> i am not religious, however i do appreciate and take on board 'outlooks' or 'philosophies!
> 
> i (think) ;
> 
> ' blessed is he. the man who expects nothing....
> 
> for he shall not be disappointed'


Yeah, more or less, it's self sacrifice and sharing when you have little as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Boo Hoooooooo! Sobbing into my Welsh hat!
> Sadly I don't think the best team won as Wales had the edge for most of it, but silly mistakes cost dearly.
> Exciting match though!
> Ireland had a good win over Italy too with 9 tries and they have the extra point so its a close competition.


I'm sorry, Lyn, but after Cardiff beat Leeds ! 
One stupid kick at the end did it. 
Golly.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, more or less, it's self sacrifice and sharing when you have little as well.




i also have 'who gives more' 




the man with £10 and gives £1

or the chap with £10000000000
and gives £1000


----------



## Bee62

all out for dinner ?


----------



## Bee62

Oh sorry, John and Adam, you are here. It is so dark I cant see you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sorry, Lyn, but after Cardiff beat Leeds !
> One stupid kick at the end did it.
> Golly.


Yup - a real shame
We'll just have to hope England gets thrashed by someone else now - my bets/hopes are on Ireland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry, John and Adam, you are here. It is so dark I cant see you.


Yep, and Lyn's about as well, i think. 
And Linda was here not long ago.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry, John and Adam, you are here. It is so dark I cant see you.




en... shooo... deee... gun


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, and Lyn's about as well, i think.
> And Linda was here not long ago.


Hi Sabine
Even if you can't see me you should be able to hear me sobbing in a corner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup - a real shame
> We'll just have to hope England gets thrashed by someone else now - my bets/hopes are on Ireland.


Yes, Italy are a no show this year, i don't fancy the Scots (except John, of course), so come on Ireland !


----------



## Bee62

Hy Lyn !
Good evening. Why are you sobbing ? I hope it is nothing to worry about ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Italy are a no show this year, i don't fancy the Scots (except John, of course), so come on Ireland !




sounds like an invitation for a selfie


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

The little bear is adorable !

******************************************


The big bear too ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sounds like an invitation for a selfie
> View attachment 199564


See what I mean ?
Gorgeous.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> The little bear is adorable !
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> 
> The big bear too ....




it's a meerkat, nasy animal!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

we all know where this is going


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> it's a meerkat, nasy animal!!!



Sorry, I haven`t seen the meerkat. I thought it was a tiny. little, nice bear.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesDad just said it made up for the World Cup... then muttered "Well it doesn't actually" 

You see we were at Twickenham for that match where Wales won with a try in the corner in the dying seconds of the match. The first and only time we had ever seen the two sides play each other live. And because we got the tickets through the Wales Rugby ballot (we entered both) he was somewhat outnumbered. I don't think he'll ever forgive Wales/me ...


----------



## Bee62

*Fraulein !





*


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven`t seen the meerkat. I thought it was a tiny. little, nice bear.




when i met adam, we visited a zoo.... 
long story, short... we don't like meerkats


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we all know where this is going


The Taunting.
Indeed.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad just said it made up for the World Cup... then muttered "Well it doesn't actually"
> 
> You see we were at Twickenham for that match where Wales won with a try in the corner in the dying seconds of the match. The first and only time we had ever seen the two sides play each other live. And because we got the tickets through the Wales Rugby ballot (we entered both) he was somewhat outnumbered. I don't think he'll ever forgive Wales/me ...




errmmm? mulligin!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven`t seen the meerkat. I thought it was a tiny. little, nice bear.


The meerkats buried a small child at the zoo. 
Evil animals.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> *Fraulein !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this is more my level,


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hy Lyn !
> Good evening. Why are you sobbing ? I hope it is nothing to worry about ?


No nothing to worry about, Sabine, it's just that the Welsh rugby team lost to Eng.......Eng....
sorry can't even say it - the word sticks in my throat!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Taunting.
> Indeed.




was actually on feet, on route to the mirror.... think there's one saved


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


Looking forward to the Scotland v England match.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Looking forward to the Scotland v England match.




not any more your not


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> uh oh!!!!hes found it!
> View attachment 199566



That's a little too much, John. 
You should probably go back and delete that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a little too much, John.
> You should probably go back and delete that.




i tryed, MOD!!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> uh oh!!!!hes found it!
> View attachment 199566


AHHHHHHHHH!
No matter how often you see it, it's still a shock when it fills your screen!
Well at least it's taken my mind off the rugby.


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

The last pic.... I like it ....


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Indeed.
Thank you, Cameron.


----------



## johnandjade

this is why i don't get left alone often:/


----------



## johnandjade

weeee way hoo


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

I * h a t e* Ramstein !

But, by the way: We`re using the same deodorant !  ( Saw it on the meerkat pic ) 
Should it tell us something ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this is why i don't get left alone often:/


Yup. 
Most of us don't mind but it may be a little much for sensitive souls and some younger members popping in. 
And we don't want the moderators giving the CDR a bashing.
Sorry to be a spoilsport.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> I * h a t e* Ramstein !
> 
> But, by the way: We`re using the same deodorant !  ( Saw it on the meerkat pic )
> Should it tell us something ???


No comment.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> I * h a t e* Ramstein !
> 
> But, by the way: We`re using the same deodorant !  ( Saw it on the meerkat pic )
> Should it tell us something ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> No comment.



Yes, I know, I use a *men* deodorant. But I like it`s smell. Women deodorants are often too sweet....
Bleuch .......


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Most of us don't mind but it may be a little much for sensitive souls and some younger members popping in.
> And we don't want the moderators giving the CDR a bashing.
> Sorry to be a spoilsport.




i always make a 'bottom' of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Yes, I know, I use a *men* deodorant. But I like it`s smell. Women deodorants are often too sweet....
> Bleuch .......


I agree. 
I use Cottage Cheese, mostly.
Not very sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i always make a 'bottom' of it


S'okay; move on, my friend. 
We have a whole arsenal of other things to post.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay; move on, my friend.
> We have a whole arsenal of other things to post.


Spurs us on to better behaviour 

Or worse puns


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I agree.
> I use Cottage Cheese, mostly.
> Not very sweet.




Cottage Cheese for deodorant ???????


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Spurs us on to better behaviour
> 
> Or worse puns


Hope I'm not scoring an own goal with soccer related puns.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Spurs us on to better behaviour
> 
> Or worse puns


Absolutely, we can't be too cheeky, it Leeds to trouble.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> 
> Cottage Cheese ???????


It's where Fulham plays. They're always Craven it

(Sabine - Cottage Cheese is a type of fresh curd cheese)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Spurs us on to better behaviour
> 
> Or worse puns


Who knows where this theme Leeds us?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hope I'm not scoring an own goal with soccer related puns.


There's no penalty for it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely, we can't be too cheeky, it Leeds to trouble.


SNAP!!!


----------



## JoesMum

In Germany I believe they're always München on cheese


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And that might be the trigger for the drunken conversation. The realisation of the impact of getting both done. When you've had a few, you just say things but probably aren't thinking straight.
> 
> You definitely need to have long and sober discussions on this subject.
> 
> A relationship counsellor may help you two to have the proper conversation you need to have without accusations, blame or guilt.
> 
> http://www.thespark.org.uk/relation...nselling-locations/spark-counselling-paisley/


I know a young woman who had both nipples pierced. When she had her baby, she just had to keep the rings/studs out of her piercings and was able to breast feed with no problem.


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum 

I know cottage cheese and I love it ( to eat ). But not as a deodorant.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's where Fulham plays. They're always Craven it
> 
> (Sabine - Cottage Cheese is a type of fresh curd cheese)


Not a deodorant ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a deodorant ?


It's a bit squidgy. And more like to be an odorant.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said


> In Germany I believe they're always München on cheese



Pardon ??? I do not understand this.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> weee yaahh wayyhhhh aaaahhhh hooii


This is my all time FAVOURITE thing the Pythons ever did!!!!!! Eric Idle is a genius!!!!!!! (whistles...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's where Fulham plays. They're always Craven it
> 
> (Sabine - Cottage Cheese is a type of fresh curd cheese)


We're all united in loving cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is my all time FAVOURITE thing the Pythons ever did!!!!!! Eric Idle is a genius!!!!!!! (whistles...)


It's brilliant. 
One of my favourite songs of any type.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> JoesMum said
> 
> 
> Pardon ??? I do not understand this.


There is a pun here: to eat something can be called "munching" on it. So the pun is using "munching" for München.

München on cheese= Munching on cheese (eating cheese)

I hope this helps- not sure if I explained it well...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> There is a pun here: to eat something can be called "munching" on it. So the pun is using "munching" for Munchen.
> 
> München on cheese= Munching on cheese (eating cheese)


I am, right now, as it happens.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am, right now, as it happens.


Gosh, what a surprise!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Too bad today wasn't Gluttony: at lunch with my friends I had the Fried Catfish Platter. Mighty good!!!! 

I don't often eat fried foods, so am now having a cup of jasmine tea to settle my tummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, what a surprise!!!!!!


Ahem. 
Charity.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> Charity.


Oh, well... since it's YOU...


----------



## Moozillion

Going to have a lie down- will be by again later.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> There is a pun here: to eat something can be called "munching" on it. So the pun is using "munching" for München.
> 
> München on cheese= Munching on cheese (eating cheese)
> 
> I hope this helps- not sure if I explained it well...



Well explained Bea. Now I understand the Munching-München pun.
Thank you ! And hope the München will not be eaten ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Too bad today wasn't Gluttony: at lunch with my friends I had the Fried Catfish Platter. Mighty good!!!!
> 
> I don't often eat fried foods, so am now having a cup of jasmine tea to settle my tummy.


Nice luncheon.
Yummy to jasmine tea, as well.


----------



## Bee62

Having a delicious turnip soup for dinner ! That counts for Gluttony ????

Points ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Having a delicious turnip soup for dinner ! That counts for Gluttony ????
> 
> Points ???


Nope, that was yesterday.
If you are really hungry and share your soup with someone, that would be points. 
Today is Charity.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> it's a bittersweet one this year
> 
> jade wants children, i do not. i will not stay and refuse her a life without children, i fear it's our last


Aw man that's rough John . That is a selfless decision and very admirable of your character though.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Nope, that was yesterday.
> If you are really hungry and share your soup with someone, that would be points.
> Today is Charity.



I shared my turnips with the torts ! They get the greens and I the turnip. So I shared and my torts are every day very hungry !
Points ???


----------



## meech008

Hello friends. Today has been pretty crazy. I started work at 0845 and it's now 0510 and I just got my first meal break of the day. I am TIRED but we only have 4 more hours to go!(hopefully)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> I shared my turnips with the torts ! They get the greens and I the turnip. So I shared and my torts are every day very hungry !
> Points ???


Okay, then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello friends. Today has been pretty crazy. I started work at 0845 and it's now 0510 and I just got my first meal break of the day. I am TIRED but we only have 4 more hours to go!(hopefully)


Hi, Michelle! 
That's a really long day and a long time to go without cheese. 
Stick at it and hopefully it'll pass quickly.


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said


> Hello friends. Today has been pretty crazy. I started work at 0845 and it's now 0510 and I just got my first meal break of the day. I am TIRED but we only have 4 more hours to go!(hopefully)



Will you tell me what you are working ? It sounds very stressful to me.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Michelle!
> That's a really long day and a long time to go without cheese.
> Stick at it and hopefully it'll pass quickly.


Yall would not believe the craziness that has gone on today. I'll explain as much as I can later if you're interested. Back at the trenches!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Okay, then.



Thank you Sir , Adam the 1st of the CDR.


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> meech008 said
> 
> 
> Will you tell me what you are working ? It sounds very stressful to me.


Haha it can be! Im an X-ray technologist at an urgent care over here in the states


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said


> Haha it can be! Im an X-ray technologist at an urgent care over here in the states



You have many patients. Many sick people.
4 hours left working ? Hold on !


----------



## Bee62

I am off to bed.
Have a good night everyone.
And don`t dream of meerkats. I will try too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yall would not believe the craziness that has gone on today. I'll explain as much as I can later if you're interested. Back at the trenches!!


Well, i'm curious for one. 
Good luck. 
Speak later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am off to bed.
> Have a good night everyone.
> And don`t dream of meerkats. I will try too.


Night night, Sabine. 
Dream of comic emojis. 
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very, very quiet tonight. 
And very few points scored today, a low scoring game.
Linda wins again.
Well done Linda, here is your prize.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So tomorrow when you all awaken it will be a new game.
It is naughtiness time again with :
Avarice! 
Desires to acquire objects and material possessions especially by naughty means.
To possess more than one needs. 
Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night , Roommates. 
Sleep well. 
And let's all be mildly avaricious in our dreams, at least.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

So everyone is sleeping ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very quiet tonight.
> And very few points scored today, a low scoring game.
> Linda wins again.
> Well done Linda, here is your prize.


What? How? I'm sharing my prize with John who had a charitable day at work and the rest of the CDR for selflessly supporting each other through good times and bad


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So everyone is sleeping ?


Just having a lazy Sunday morning Grandpa. 

Good morning all. It's not snowing which is good. We'll probably head to the farmer's market if the weather holds.... ah, now I realise how I may get some avarice points!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Just having a lazy Sunday morning Grandpa.
> 
> Good morning all. It's not snowing which is good. We'll probably head to the farmer's market if the weather holds.... ah, now I realise how I may get some avarice points!


Well I guess you and I are the only awake ones !


----------



## JoesMum

I'm just back from the Farmer's Market. Some good winter veg, some of which is now simmering as soup. 

And more calorific were the goodies from a Ukranian stallholder who got us to taste all her delicious homemade foods. 

So here's Russian Liver Cake that will accompany the soup for lunch



And here's her Honey Cake that I wasn't going to get, but JoesDad insisted 



There was also a very tasty beetroot salad that we'll get another time. It's not really salad weather here right now!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a little too much, John.
> You should probably go back and delete that.


Hello, friends! Did I miss anything?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I'm just back from the Farmer's Market. Some good winter veg, some of which is now simmering as soup.
> 
> And more calorific were the goodies from a Ukranian stallholder who got us to taste all her delicious homemade foods.
> 
> So here's Russian Liver Cake that will accompany the soup for lunch
> View attachment 199608
> 
> 
> And here's her Honey Cake that I wasn't going to get, but JoesDad insisted
> View attachment 199609
> 
> 
> There was also a very tasty beetroot salad that we'll get another time. It's not really salad weather here right now!


Oh, the liver cake! I want that!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh, the liver cake! I want that!!!


Is this a taste of Russia that you're familiar with Lena? I guess there are as many recipes as people who make it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all.
A murky grey and very cold day here - still no snow for us
Never mind I more week to half term

I have to go shopping for Lola now - wish he would do his own!
Hopefully the dandies and other delicious weeds will be back soon.
I've managed to grow a lovely patch of clover that I pulled up from out conservation area at school last autumn.
I just left it in water for a while, then when it started sprouting more leaves I planted it in a tray of soil and it has really spread.
Next move will be for it to planted in Lola's outside enclosure when hopefully it will really thrive and spread even more.

No avaricious thoughts here about your liver cake Linda, doesn't appeal to me at all - but I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Is this a taste of Russia that you're familiar with Lena? I guess there are as many recipes as people who make it.


It looks like the one I'm used to. My mom makes these. We had this instead of husband's birthday cake. I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Kristoff

Found it! Husband's birthday lunch: salted fish, mussels and the liver cake.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Never mind I more week to half term


It's half term this week in Kent. 


> No avaricious thoughts here about your liver cake Linda, doesn't appeal to me at all - but I hope you enjoy it!


It was delicious. It doesn't taste livery which sounds weird. It's very tender. And the filling involved mayo, grated carrot and fresh green herbs. Yummy! We'll have that again 

EDIT Having seen Lena's photo, I'm pretty sure there was egg in this one too


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Hello, friends! Did I miss anything?



Yes, you missed, ähh how should I call it, a mans naked deep back picture .....


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> We're having a meal fit for gluttony today. Chili cheese dog bubble up bake and a peach cobbler for dinner!


Hi Meech and welcome back!

Hope you're well.


----------



## JoesMum

Settling down to even more rugby: France v Scotland. 

I really want Scotland to win. They've had a bad time in recent years and need to get back to winning ways


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Yes, you missed, ähh how should I call it, a mans naked deep back picture .....


I missed a lot. Now, that could be a good or a very good thing.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Meech and welcome back!
> 
> Hope you're well.


Hello Gillian! All is well, i hope you and oli are well too!


----------



## Gillian M

​


Kristoff said:


> Found it! Husband's birthday lunch: salted fish, mussels and the liver cake.
> View attachment 199611


Hi Lena, hope you're all well back there on this special day.

Love those "yummy" pics.

And.........







to your husband.
​


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Didn't get out of work until 2300 last night. Terrible terrible terrible day and outcome. I am SO glad to see the sunny personalities of the cold dark roomers today


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hello, friends! Did I miss anything?


Hi! Don't know, wasn't around - sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello Gillian! All is well, i hope you and oli are well too!


Glad to hear that.

We're fine despite the very cold weather.


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Haha it can be! Im an X-ray technologist at an urgent care over here in the states




Awesome!!! 
If we used your urgent care, you would know my 11yr old daughter's name!! 
I'm afraid she lives in the x-ray room!! She's such an athlete and always gets hurt! 
I told her next time a bone better be sticking out before we go back in!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What? How? I'm sharing my prize with John who had a charitable day at work and the rest of the CDR for selflessly supporting each other through good times and bad


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Just popping in quickly, guests this morning, Zacariah now , so only here for a second or two. 
You got the prize cos John got some minus points, too.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Awesome!!!
> If we used your urgent care, you would know my 11yr old daughter's name!!
> I'm afraid she lives in the x-ray room!! She's such an athlete and always gets hurt!
> I told her next time a bone better be sticking out before we go back in!!


Hahaha!! That was me growing up!! 
It's actually why I decided to go back and get my degree in it. I love seeing my repeat patients. I don't love that they have to be there but it's nice to have some familiarity


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Awesome!!!
> If we used your urgent care, you would know my 11yr old daughter's name!!
> I'm afraid she lives in the x-ray room!! She's such an athlete and always gets hurt!
> I told her next time a bone better be sticking out before we go back in!!





meech008 said:


> Hahaha!! That was me growing up!!
> It's actually why I decided to go back and get my degree in it. I love seeing my repeat patients. I don't love that they have to be there but it's nice to have some familiarity


And me... 

And my son. His regular trips, usually rugby related, earned him a special questioning clearly aimed at checking for child abuse on one occasion. One of the few times I hadn't taken him still in his kit and plastered in mud. As soon as the doctor got the details of what happened in the match from him, all was well. I understand; they have to check.

I am full of admiration for people like you Michelle. It's a tough job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm just back from the Farmer's Market. Some good winter veg, some of which is now simmering as soup.
> 
> And more calorific were the goodies from a Ukranian stallholder who got us to taste all her delicious homemade foods.
> 
> So here's Russian Liver Cake that will accompany the soup for lunch
> View attachment 199608
> 
> 
> And here's her Honey Cake that I wasn't going to get, but JoesDad insisted
> View attachment 199609
> 
> 
> There was also a very tasty beetroot salad that we'll get another time. It's not really salad weather here right now!


All looks lovely. 
As you may have noticed, i'm back. 
Zacariah had a call and had to go, so i'm now sulking.


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> And me...
> 
> And my son. His regular trips, usually rugby related, earned him a special questioning clearly aimed at checking for child abuse on one occasion. One of the few times I hadn't taken him still in his kit and plastered in mud. As soon as the doctor got the details of what happened in the match from him, all was well. I understand; they have to check.
> 
> I am full of admiration for people like you Michelle. It's a tough job.


It's always a happy occasion when it turns out to be something like your situation though. I love my sports kids and I wish we had more of them. Not in the urgent care of course but in general. 
And thank you! It's tougher than I imagined it could be some days but I truly love what I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello, friends! Did I miss anything?


I had nightmares. 
I only just got over the last time. 
You were lucky.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had nightmares.
> I only just got over the last time.
> You were lucky.


Oh no! I'm sorry friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> A murky grey and very cold day here - still no snow for us
> Never mind I more week to half term
> 
> I have to go shopping for Lola now - wish he would do his own!
> Hopefully the dandies and other delicious weeds will be back soon.
> I've managed to grow a lovely patch of clover that I pulled up from out conservation area at school last autumn.
> I just left it in water for a while, then when it started sprouting more leaves I planted it in a tray of soil and it has really spread.
> Next move will be for it to planted in Lola's outside enclosure when hopefully it will really thrive and spread even more.
> 
> No avaricious thoughts here about your liver cake Linda, doesn't appeal to me at all - but I hope you enjoy it!


Good afternoon, Lyn.
Tidgy has done her own shopping in the past, but it takes her about 2 weeks and by the time she gets back half the stuff is off. 
But at least she's willing. 
Roll on half term!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Settling down to even more rugby: France v Scotland.
> 
> I really want Scotland to win. They've had a bad time in recent years and need to get back to winning ways


Good game, again, but two late penalties sealed it for the French. 
France 22 - 16 Scotland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Didn't get out of work until 2300 last night. Terrible terrible terrible day and outcome. I am SO glad to see the sunny personalities of the cold dark roomers today


Sounds awful. 
Good morning,, Michelle.
Here is a picture of my personality.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good game, again, but two late penalties sealed it for the French.
> France 22 - 16 Scotland.


It was a somewhat physical match even by rugby standards. I have visions of Scotland's medical team assessing the players to see if between them they can assemble a few complete players from unbroken body parts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry friend


Just kidding.
Anyway I love nightmares, though I almost never have them. 
For me, it's like watching a horror film.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It was a somewhat physical match even by rugby standards. I have visions of Scotland's medical team assessing the players to see if between them they can assemble a few complete players from unbroken body parts.


Yes, it was a very physical affair. 
OUCHY! in fact.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So everyone is sleeping ?


Yep... 

We slept in, now off to lunch and groceries.
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yep...
> 
> We slept in, now off to lunch and groceries.
> TTFN


Good afternoon, Bea.
Have fun and speak later.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roomies.
I hope you have had a good Sunday. Mine was very exhausting ...... ... done nothing. 
That is very exhausting sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> I hope you have had a good Sunday. Mine was very exhausting ...... ... done nothing.
> That is very exhausting sometimes.


It is.
Good evening, Sabine.
I've been busy with visitors and Tidgy and am now sorting out my corks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> I hope you have had a good Sunday. Mine was very exhausting ...... ... done nothing.
> That is very exhausting sometimes.



Mine is basically just starting. It's too cold! I'm dilly dallying. 

My daughter had her grandkids for the week-end and so early this a.m. I took over a couple of Valentine Day cards for them, then came home and quickly fed, watered, turned on lights and opened tortoise doors. And now I'm parked in front of the computer waiting for the sun to warm up the outside so I can go out and get some outside work done. My grass trimmer won't start if it's too cold (good excuse, huh?). Br-r-r it's cold in here. It's right at that in between time of year when it's not cold enough to make a fire in the wood stove, but too darned cold to be comfortable. I'm wrapped up in a blanket and have my jacket on.


----------



## Kristoff

Anyone feeling particularly avaricious today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Mine is basically just starting. It's too cold! I'm dilly dallying.
> 
> My daughter had her grandkids for the week-end and so early this a.m. I took over a couple of Valentine Day cards for them, then came home and quickly fed, watered, turned on lights and opened tortoise doors. And now I'm parked in front of the computer waiting for the sun to warm up the outside so I can go out and get some outside work done. My grass trimmer won't start if it's too cold (good excuse, huh?). Br-r-r it's cold in here. It's right at that in between time of year when it's not cold enough to make a fire in the wood stove, but too darned cold to be comfortable. I'm wrapped up in a blanket and have my jacket on.


Good morning, Yvonne.
Nice and warm here, though it's now 6.30 pm. 
Did you get me a Valentine's card, too ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Anyone feeling particularly avaricious today?


Nobody has scored a point yet! 
We're such a lovely lot. 
(except for Gluttony) .


----------



## Bee62

Hello Yvonne,

cold or more cold.... You would hate to live in Germany. Today we had 34,7 F !
No weather to stay outsinde for longer than 10 minutes. You don`t need no gras trimmer this time. You need a good central heating and a warm wood stove too.
But I am sure spring is coming soon. Or I hope so.... and wish...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody has scored a point yet!
> We're such a lovely lot.
> (except for Gluttony) .


Yep. I have a feeling we'll score high on Sloth as well. Gluttony and Sloth. Not to offend our beloved pets, but this does remind me of someone.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> ​
> Hi Lena, hope you're all well back there on this special day.
> 
> Love those "yummy" pics.
> 
> And.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to your husband.
> ​


Hi Gillian,
You're so kind! His birthday isn't until summer - this was his cake last year. I only showed it because it was so similar to the liver pie that Linda had. 

Hope you and Oli are well. xxx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep. I have a feeling we'll score high on Sloth as well. Gluttony and Sloth. Not to offend our beloved pets, but this does remind me of someone.


Indeed. 
But I think Pride is where i'll score heavily.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hi Gillian,
> You're so kind! His birthday isn't until summer - this was his cake last year. I only showed it because it was so similar to the liver pie that Linda had.
> 
> Hope you and Oli are well. xxx


Oh.......sorry for the mistake Lena (AND Lena's husband)!

Happy Birthday all the same.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> But I think Pride is where i'll score heavily.


You're very self-assured, aren't you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.......sorry for the mistake Lena (AND Lena's husband)!
> 
> Happy Birthday all the same.


Good evening, Gillian. 
Good evening; Oli.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.......sorry for the mistake Lena (AND Lena's husband)!
> 
> Happy Birthday all the same.


It's a very sweet "mistake," Gillian! Every day is a special day.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> Anyway I love nightmares, though I almost never have them.
> For me, it's like watching a horror film.


I rarely get them but when I do they are doozies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You're very self-assured, aren't you?


I am absolutely certain that I will win. 
I am so great.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Good evening; Oli.


Hello Adam, hello Wifey, hello Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> It's a very sweet "mistake," Gillian! Every day is a special day.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I rarely get them but when I do they are doozies!


wifey gets 'em like that, too. 
Lucky, lucky, lucky.


----------



## meech008

It is unseasonably warm here today! It was 40 degrees F yesterday and today it's 80!! Wonderful surprise. We have all the windows open with a lovely breeze


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It is unseasonably warm here today! It was 40 degrees F yesterday and today it's 80!! Wonderful surprise. We have all the windows open with a lovely breeze


We're finally warming up here, too. 
Entering our short Spring, I think.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> It is unseasonably warm here today! It was 40 degrees F yesterday and today it's 80!! Wonderful surprise. We have all the windows open with a lovely breeze


You're lucky.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're finally warming up here, too.
> Entering our short Spring, I think.


Spring and fall are my two favorite seasons because I can keep all the windows open without ben complaining that it's too hot haha. He likes it so cold he'd be happier if I had them open in the winter. 
The house just smells so nice when the windows are open. I even have al of the sunroom doors open with the screens except for one that's just cracked so buddy can go in and out as he pleases


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Spring and fall are my two favorite seasons because I can keep all the windows open without ben complaining that it's too hot haha. He likes it so cold he'd be happier if I had them open in the winter.
> The house just smells so nice when the windows are open. I even have al of the sunroom doors open with the screens except for one that's just cracked so buddy can go in and out as he pleases


I love the summer, the hotter the better, but spring and autumn are nice. I hate the cold. 
Half my windows are just holes in the wall without glass, but covered in an insect netting cos they like to bite wifey (the insects not the windows). 
So in our two to three of months of winter it gets very cold. 
But we like the fresh air, too when it's warm, the house is open plan, all very nice for most of the year.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the summer, the hotter the better, but spring and autumn are nice. I hate the cold.
> Half my windows are just holes in the wall without glass, but covered in an insect netting cos they like to bite wifey (the insects not the windows).
> So in our two to three of months of winter it gets very cold.
> But we like the fresh air, too when it's warm, the house is open plan, all very nice for most of the year.


The house that we buy will have an open floor plan. It makes everything seem much larger and cheerier in my humble opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The house that we buy will have an open floor plan. It makes everything seem much larger and cheerier in my humble opinion.


Agreed. 
And it saves me the bother of opening and closing doors.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> And it saves me the bother of opening and closing doors.


Bonus


----------



## meech008

Quiet tonight. Everybody okay out there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Quiet tonight. Everybody okay out there?


It is indeed quiet this evening, Sundays sometimes are. 
I'm good, how about you ?


----------



## JoesMum

Very quiet. I have been blobbing out in front of the tv. Time for bed now. Have a good evening all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Very quiet. I have been blobbing out in front of the tv. Time for bed now. Have a good evening all


Night night, Linda, sleep well. 
I'm doing the TV blobby bit as well. 
Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> And it saves me the bother of opening and closing doors.


I always thought you were unhinged!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
I just don't know where today has gone!
I seem to have been very busy but not much to show for it.
Caught up with all my chores now though so a little time before bed to catch up with you.
Hope you're all having a good Sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I always thought you were unhinged!


I think i fall into that bracket, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> I just don't know where today has gone!
> I seem to have been very busy but not much to show for it.
> Caught up with all my chores now though so a little time before bed to catch up with you.
> Hope you're all having a good Sunday.


Good evening; Lyn.
Pretty good so far. 
But still 20 minutes for it all to go horribly wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think i fall into that bracket, yes.


Yes I know - and you have to be handled with care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes I know - and you have to be handled with care!


Before I bolt .


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Before I bolt .


You won't be going anywhere.......
.......I've latched on to what you're up to!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You won't be going anywhere.......
> .......I've latched on to what you're up to!


I'm in a bit of a jam, then.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is indeed quiet this evening, Sundays sometimes are.
> I'm good, how about you ?


I'm good  right now im almost done making my chicken ramen stir fry for a good friend of ours birthday


----------



## meech008

I missed the puns!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm in a bit of a jam, then.


As always - seems to be a key element for you in the CDR


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I'm good  right now im almost done making my chicken ramen stir fry for a good friend of ours birthday


Hi meech - sounds delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I missed the puns!


The stir fry sounds ssssoooooooooooo good.
And the puns are a doorable, aren't they ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As always - seems to be a key element for you in the CDR


Usually, I've been framed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually, I've been framed.


...........and usually it's an open and shut case of making an entry


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The stir fry sounds ssssoooooooooooo good.
> And the puns are a doorable, aren't they ?


We're on the threshold of running out of them I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...........and usually it's an open and shut case of making an entry


Will England get the Grand Slam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We're on the threshold of running out of them I think.


Yes, we'll have to shutter up in a mo.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi meech - sounds delicious!


It's good!! A little too salty this time but our friend devoured his


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will England get the Grand Slam ?


I'd pay a mullion pounds to stop them!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> It's good!! A little too salty this time but our friend devoured his


Glad he enjoyed his birthday meal.
If there's any left please pop it in the post!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The stir fry sounds ssssoooooooooooo good.
> And the puns are a doorable, aren't they ?


I love them! And it is sooo yummy! The house has a pleasant ginger smell now


----------



## meech008

The finished product!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> I love them! And it is sooo yummy! The house has a pleasant ginger smell now


I love ginger - ginger beer, ginger nut biscuits must be my favourite spice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd pay a mullion pounds to stop them!


No you woodn't.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I love ginger - ginger beer, ginger nut biscuits must be my favourite spice.


I LOVEEE ginger beer and I can NEVER find any here


----------



## Lyn W

I have to disappear now and try get a few hours sleep before work.
So enjoy your evening meech
and don't go going off the rails Adam!
Nos Da both (and anyone else lurking)
Take care and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love them! And it is sooo yummy! The house has a pleasant ginger smell now





Lyn W said:


> I love ginger - ginger beer, ginger nut biscuits must be my favourite spice.





?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> View attachment 199647
> 
> The finished product!


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wifey! 
This tomorrow, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to disappear now and try get a few hours sleep before work.
> So enjoy your evening meech
> and don't go going off the rails Adam!
> Nos Da both (and anyone else lurking)
> Take care and see you tomorrow.


Nos da, Lyntel.
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 199649
> 
> ?


Old spice?
Night night!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 199649
> 
> ?


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyntel.
> Sleep well.


I was waiting for that one!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was waiting for that one!!


I was saving it. 
It's been lying doormant in my mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was waiting for that one!!


wifey says "See you sometime after doorn.".
Hmmmm.


----------



## meech008

Watching the movie "IT" tonight. Haven't seen it in quite a while


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Watching the movie "IT" tonight. Haven't seen it in quite a while


Loved the book, haven't seen the film. 
Good, I expect.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Loved the book, haven't seen the film.
> Good, I expect.


It's good so far. I don't remember much of the movie from before. They're making a new one due to be released this year. I'm very excited


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, today's task was a massive no score draw. 
So, i tricked wifey into paying for a cup of coffee i hadn't actually made her. 
And stole a Dirham out of Tidgy's pocket money. 
Not really, I just couldn't . 
Nobody wins.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It's good so far. I don't remember much of the movie from before. They're making a new one due to be released this year. I'm very excited


i'm not usually into sequels.
But I must watch the original, first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Starting from now, we're back to a Virtue, so it's be good time.
Today's task is *Diligence.*
Which is effort and care taken in ones work, lots of energy put into what one is doing, not giving up, time management and effort. 
I have no chance.


----------



## jaizei

The homage to singing in the rain was tops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The homage to singing in the rain was tops.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199660


Hi, Cameron.
He smokes, he must be a bad guy.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Starting from now, we're back to a Virtue, so it's be good time.
> Today's task is *Diligence.*
> Which is effort and care taken in ones work, lots of energy put into what one is doing, not giving up, time management and effort.
> I have no chance.


I go to work in the morning does that count?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates, i must get some sleep. 
Go deep in the arms of Morpheus. 
or something.
Diligence tomorrow.
Some of you have got to score pretty heavily on this one.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Cameron.
> He smokes, he must be a bad guy.


I miss smoking sometimes!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I go to work in the morning does that count?!


Not actually going to work, but the type of work you do and the hours and stress should ensure you a big score, Michelle. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I miss smoking sometimes!!


I really need to quit. 
but i won't.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Starting from now, we're back to a Virtue, so it's be good time.
> Today's task is *Diligence.*
> Which is effort and care taken in ones work, lots of energy put into what one is doing, not giving up, time management and effort.
> I have no chance.


Let's give a shoutout to @AZtortMom Noel here - in case she misses this due to all the work&study. 
Good morning, roommates! 
Time to diligently make my coffee.


----------



## JoesMum

Got d morning all



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Starting from now, we're back to a Virtue, so it's be good time.
> Today's task is *Diligence.*
> Which is effort and care taken in ones work, lots of energy put into what one is doing, not giving up, time management and effort.
> I have no chance.


I reckon John and Michelle both have a good chance of high scores on this one.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Got d morning all


Blimey! Is my typing that bad?!

GOOD morning all. 

It's quiet in here this morning. I know it's half term, but even the armadillos seem to be having a lie in.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Blimey! Is my typing that bad?!
> 
> GOOD morning all.
> 
> It's quiet in here this morning. I know it's half term, but even the armadillos seem to be having a lie in.


Morning, Linda! Sorry, I was trying to be diligent by cleaning the house. Now heading out to pick up daughter from kindergarten.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Lena. 

Where are you @johnandjade? It's most unusual for you not to check in before work.  I hope everything is OK


----------



## johnandjade

a late good morning friends! yesterday was a very lazy day. up at 0530 this morning, washed dishes and cleaned kitchen. swept the floor, took the bins out, and bathed fido! was ment to be at the dentist today but had to cancel as the gaffa is off here so i need to help out.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> a late good morning friends! yesterday was a very lazy day. up at 0530 this morning, washed dishes and cleaned kitchen. swept the floor, took the bins out, and bathed fido! was ment to be at the dentist today but had to cancel as the gaffa is off here so i need to help out.


Lots of points, I guess.  Morning, John!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommies. 

I miss @Killerrookie for some days.
Where are you, Austin ?


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Lena,
good morning Grandpa !


----------



## Bee62

Budweiser ..... trains your dog.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Budweiser ..... trains your dog.


And me !!!!


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone. Busy day ahead as per usual on work days. But two days off after today!! Ben has a doctors appt today to check on his shoulder and will probably be released back to work with heavy restrictions. Depending on if the shipyard has any work that fits that description he might go back to work Wednesday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Let's give a shoutout to @AZtortMom Noel here - in case she misses this due to all the work&study.
> Good morning, roommates!
> Time to diligently make my coffee.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Yes, the problem with this task is that those who are working hard, long and diligently won't be here to tell us! 
I have done nothing worth a point yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Yes, the problem with this task is that those who are working hard, long and diligently won't be here to tell us!
> I have done nothing worth a point yet.


I took care of something that was personally difficult for me but that had to be done. *sigh* Worth a point? 
Good afternoon, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Blimey! Is my typing that bad?!
> 
> GOOD morning all.
> 
> It's quiet in here this morning. I know it's half term, but even the armadillos seem to be having a lie in.


I type like that before my first coffee.
Good morning, Linda.
I think John and meech are both in with a shout, too. Noel, also, if she posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a late good morning friends! yesterday was a very lazy day. up at 0530 this morning, washed dishes and cleaned kitchen. swept the floor, took the bins out, and bathed fido! was ment to be at the dentist today but had to cancel as the gaffa is off here so i need to help out.


Good afternoon, John.
As expected, a high scoring start for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 199681


Good morning, Grandpa. 
Good morning, water buffalo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies.
> 
> I miss @Killerrookie for some days.
> Where are you, Austin ?


Good morning, Sabine. 
He's been on the forum, just not popped in to join us since he posted 'Mmmmmmm'. 
I hope he's okay.
@Killerrookie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone. Busy day ahead as per usual on work days. But two days off after today!! Ben has a doctors appt today to check on his shoulder and will probably be released back to work with heavy restrictions. Depending on if the shipyard has any work that fits that description he might go back to work Wednesday


Good morning, Meech. 
Very much keeping fingers crossed for Ben. 
Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I took care of something that was personally difficult for me but that had to be done. *sigh* Worth a point?
> Good afternoon, Adam!


Indeed it is.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Meech.
> Very much keeping fingers crossed for Ben.
> Hope your day goes well.


Managed to get some dishes done and put the dog bed back together finally after washing it for him yesterday. (He was not appreciative of my removing his smells) talk to everyone at lunch


----------



## johnandjade

good dead done, done some paint repair (which i'm not supposed to) for a salesman.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it's a bittersweet one this year
> 
> jade wants children, i do not. i will not stay and refuse her a life without children, i fear it's our last


I hope that's not the case.
That's pretty sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Managed to get some dishes done and put the dog bed back together finally after washing it for him yesterday. (He was not appreciative of my removing his smells) talk to everyone at lunch


Speak later.


----------



## JoesMum

Only two days ago it was snowing. Today the sun is out, the sky is blue, there's no wind and it's 12C/54F

I have been out without a coat


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon. 
Too busy again. it's becoming normal.
I have an early doctor visit to look at a spot or two on my back. I've never been to a skin doctor before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Only two days ago it was snowing. Today the sun is out, the sky is blue, there's no wind and it's 12C/54F
> 
> I have been out without a coat


Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hopefully, a nice early spring has sprung.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> Too busy again. it's becoming normal.
> I have an early doctor visit to look at a spot or two on my back. I've never been to a skin doctor before.


Good morning, Ed. 
Good luck with that and speak later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Good luck with that and speak later.


Thanks.
I'll try to get back up to speed here as soon as I can.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> Too busy again. it's becoming normal.
> I have an early doctor visit to look at a spot or two on my back. I've never been to a skin doctor before.




Good luck!! 13yr old just had his 2nd spot removed for extreme pre melanoma. If they want to biopsy anything just go for full removal otherwise you have to get cut on twice.


----------



## johnandjade

1435, today's target reached and breached! now on to tomorrow's work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1435, today's target reached and breached! now on to tomorrow's work


Points.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Roomies. 
Moving slowly today- had a busy day yesterday. 

Diligence, eh...?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies.
> Moving slowly today- had a busy day yesterday.
> 
> Diligence, eh...?


Good morning, Mooz. 
Yep, i've still failed to score.
Well, it is my day off.


----------



## Bee62

Hello everyone.
My wishes have come true: Today bright shining sun and a little bit warmth: 42,8 F
A little bit of spring has lurked around the winter corner.
I was sitting in the sun and enjoyed it very much.
And my torts are really active. They smell the spring !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello everyone.
> My wishes have come true: Today bright shining sun and a little bit warmth: 42,8 F
> A little bit of spring has lurked around the winter corner.
> I was sitting in the sun and enjoyed it very much.
> And my torts are really active. They smell the spring !


Good afternoon, ccl Bee. 
Hello, spring in Germany. 
Hello, active torts. 
Happy days.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.
I`ve got new pictures of my torts. Today they`ve got two fresh grasbuckles and they loved it.
Upload some pics later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> I`ve got new pictures of my torts. Today they`ve got two fresh grasbuckles and they loved it.
> Upload some pics later.


Yes, please! 
(the photos, not the grass)


----------



## johnandjade

being lazy and getting a taxi home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> being lazy and getting a taxi home.


Minus one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just dropping in to say, "HI" and "Bye" - this will serve as my book mark so I can find where I left off when I next visit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Just dropping in to say, "HI" and "Bye" - this will serve as my book mark so I can find where I left off when I next visit!


Good morning, Yvonne. 
See you in the next chapter.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lunch time and I'm heading out.
Has anyone done a graph (Adam) to see when exactly the CDR will eclipse the Pretend chat?
Just curious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lunch time and I'm heading out.
> Has anyone done a graph (Adam) to see when exactly the CDR will eclipse the Pretend chat?
> Just curious.


No, predicting the future is a dangerous thing. 
Chat is it's own beast and will pick up new members. 
We may lose some. 
I don't see it as a contest, some post in both, but, yes I like it that we're so busy.


----------



## Yvonne G

The chat seems to have lost it's impetus lately. 

(Bookmark - chapter 2  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The chat seems to have lost it's impetus lately.
> 
> (Bookmark - chapter 2  )


Blimey, chapter one wasn't a long one. 
Hope chapter two's just as short. 
Chat will pick up again, these things go in phases.


----------



## johnandjade

good evening all . 1720, sat at home with the onsie on, and bud in hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening all . 1720, sat at home with the onsie on, and bud in hand.


Good evening, sir. 
Just coffee for me, today. 
And lots of lovely time with Tidgy, who is now eating well and has just gone for an early night, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, sir.
> Just coffee for me, today.
> And lots of lovely time with Tidgy, who is now eating well and has just gone for an early night, I think.




how are we today my good man?


----------



## johnandjade

remember tomorrow is valentines!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are we today my good man?


Most splendiferously splendidly splendid, thanks. 
And i've got the cheese in for tomorrow, wifey will get the booze, I expect.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendiferously splendidly splendid, thanks.
> And i've got the cheese in for tomorrow, wifey will get the booze, I expect.



glad to hear. it's baldrick and him'ish 
birthdays tomorrow, a year we have had them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad to hear. it's baldrick and him'ish
> birthdays tomorrow, a year we have had them!


Golly! 
Time flies.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Time flies.




it feels like a blink of an eye! they seam happy and healthy 

anything planned for tonight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it feels like a blink of an eye! they seam happy and healthy
> 
> anything planned for tonight?


Yup, very busy doing nothing. 
Just clearing some old video tapes. 
I swept some rain off the roof of my lab, but otherwise have a shed load of minuses for the day. 
Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, very busy doing nothing.
> Just clearing some old video tapes.
> I swept some rain off the roof of my lab, but otherwise have a shed load of minuses for the day.
> Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!




im just bushing out tonight as well. jade still at work so im watching family guy, probably watch a scary film later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im just bushing out tonight as well. jade still at work so im watching family guy, probably watch a scary film later


I'm watching the last half season of Ally McBeal on one of wifey's tapes.
That's pretty scary stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm watching the last half season of Ally McBeal on one of wifey's tapes.
> That's pretty scary stuff.



i remember the show. the dancing baby, the chap with a remote for flushing the toilet


----------



## Kristoff

Just finished my Valentine's cards. 
Let's not forget tomorrow is a special day for CDR. I believe I need to say no more.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> being lazy and getting a taxi home.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minus one.


Objection! John did two days' worth of work. Surely he deserves some slack.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Objection! John did two days' worth of work. Surely he deserves some slack.




i only prepared the first car for tomorrow, and i left early (for me)


----------



## meech008

Lunch break!! Leftover stir fry and some potato chips. We've been exceedingly busy today but it makes the time go by fast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i remember the show. the dancing baby, the chap with a remote for flushing the toilet


Terrible stuff.
The worst thing is that wifey doesn't even like the last series herself.
Golly.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i only prepared the first car for tomorrow, and i left early (for me)


Yikes. (Whispers to John, not knowing whether anyone else is within the earshot): You're ruining your chances.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 199696
> 
> Just finished my Valentine's cards.
> Let's not forget tomorrow is a special day for CDR. I believe I need to say no more.


Indeed not. 
It's rubbish collection day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Objection! John did two days' worth of work. Surely he deserves some slack.


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i only prepared the first car for tomorrow, and i left early (for me)


Minus another one.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed not.
> It's rubbish collection day.


 I meant somebody's birthday. Or is there going to be a surprise party in the CDR?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Lunch break!! Leftover stir fry and some potato chips. We've been exceedingly busy today but it makes the time go by fast!


Glad it's going quickly. 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I meant somebody's birthday. Or is there going to be a surprise party in the CDR?


I hadn't forgotten.
It's the snow leopard's birthday, but she doesn't like surprises.
Except funny shaped carrots.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Minus another one.


Sorry, John. I'm very new at lobbying but I did try.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Yikes. (Whispers to John, not knowing whether anyone else is within the earshot): You're ruining your chances.




i appreciate the thought


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hadn't forgotten.
> It's the snow leopard's birthday, but she doesn't like surprises.
> Except funny shaped carrots.


Phew. You had me worried for about two seconds. So, I have an idea: how about we feed her a couple of meerkats? I'm sure @Moozillion will know where to find them.


----------



## johnandjade

resident evil, watching from the first one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Phew. You had me worried for about two seconds. So, I have an idea: how about we feed her a couple of meerkats? I'm sure @Moozillion will know where to find them.


She's a vegetarian ( The snow leopard, not Bea) 
She'd be sick. (the snow leopard not Bea, well, maybe Bea too.)


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> resident evil, watching from the first one


Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> resident evil, watching from the first one


Onto old Doctor Who's I recorded in 2005 but now have DVDs of. 
Nice to watch them on dodgy video quality though. 
Sweet memories.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a vegetarian ( The snow leopard, not Bea)
> She'd be sick. (the snow leopard not Bea, well, maybe Bea too.)


I didn't know that. Is there any way we can fix her? (The snow leopard, not Bea.)


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> resident evil, watching from the first one





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Onto old Doctor Who's I recorded in 2005 but now have DVDs of.
> Nice to watch them on dodgy video quality though.
> Sweet memories.


Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I didn't know that. Is there any way we can fix her? (The snow leopard, not Bea.)


No she's quite happy and healthy with her carrot only diet. 
She looks after the hedgehogs and armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Enjoy your evening.


What are you doing ?
Enjoy yours, too.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What are you doing ?
> Enjoy yours, too.


Trying to choose a book to read. I will enjoy it once the decision is made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Trying to choose a book to read. I will enjoy it once the decision is made.


I'm reading James Joyce's "Dubliners" at the moment. 
Very odd.


----------



## johnandjade

roll with square sausage, tattie scone and tomato sauce


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> roll with square sausage, tattie scone and tomato sauce


Yuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyyy
Thai curry for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Time flies.



Yes. . . it certainly does NOT seem like a whole year ago I thought he had spelled "tegu" wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. . . it certainly does NOT seem like a whole year ago I thought he had spelled "tegu" wrong.


Indeed, I had to reach for friend Google, myself.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm reading James Joyce's "Dubliners" at the moment.
> Very odd.


Goodness.  One of the books I couldn't bring myself to finish. 

I chose this: 



Which, I expect, should be at least as exciting as my previous reading, namely this:




Time to read. Over and out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Goodness.  One of the books I couldn't bring myself to finish.
> 
> I chose this:
> View attachment 199698
> 
> 
> Which, I expect, should be at least as exciting as my previous reading, namely this:
> View attachment 199699
> 
> 
> 
> Time to read. Over and out.


Have a pleasant read.
Nighty night and speak tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> remember tomorrow is valentines!



What do guys like for Valentine's?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> What do guys like for Valentine's?


\/ ?


johnandjade said:


> roll with square sausage, tattie scone and tomato sauce





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyyy
> Thai curry for me.


Same here  Snap!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> What do guys like for Valentine's?




i'm a bloke... as little as possible


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What do guys like for Valentine's?


To be left alone ?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Phew. You had me worried for about two seconds. So, I have an idea: how about we feed her a couple of meerkats? I'm sure @Moozillion will know where to find them.


 NOOOOO!!!!  She's a vegetarian snow leopard- we all live in harmony here in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> \/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here  Snap!



Roll with square sausage, tattie scone, tomato sauce and Thai curry ?
It's not Gluttony day, you know .


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby and I will be having lamb chops for dinner on Valentine's! 
We enjoy cooking together but don't often do it- I'm usually the cook. But he's very independent and can well take care of himself in the cookery department. When I first met him back in 1977 he was working at his first job out of university as kitchen manager at a restaurant chain called TGI Fridays. He worked as general restaurant manager at several different restaurants for about 20 years. In order to be the General Manager of a restaurant you must be able to do the job of ANY of your staff (but not all at once!!!  ) so he learned to cook lots of things .  and "stole" recipes when he left one restaurant for another!!!! ).

He's GREAT at cooking meats: he can give it a poke with his finger and tell you if it's rare, medium or well done!
I cook the veggies when we cook together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm a bloke... as little as possible


Otherwise, we couldn't say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOO!!!!  She's a vegetarian snow leopard- we all live in harmony here in the CDR.


Indeed.
Actors might sometimes chew the furniture, but not Cold Dark Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I DILIGENTLY went out and bought a large tub to use as a small outdoor spa for Jacques to get her natural UVB! I also bought new light bulbs because the bulb I use for her extra basking heat had burned out.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Otherwise, we couldn't say.




I got , I got it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I will be having lamb chops for dinner on Valentine's!
> We enjoy cooking together but don't often do it- I'm usually the cook. But he's very independent and can well take care of himself in the cookery department. When I first met him back in 1977 he was working at his first job out of university as kitchen manager at a restaurant chain called TGI Fridays. He worked as general restaurant manager at several different restaurants for about 20 years. In order to be the General Manager of a restaurant you must be able to do the job of ANY of your staff (but not all at once!!!  ) so he learned to cook lots of things .  and "stole" recipes when he left one restaurant for another!!!! ).
> 
> He's GREAT at cooking meats: he can give it a poke with his finger and tell you if it's rare, medium or well done!
> I cook the veggies when we cook together.


I've heard of TGI Fridays. 
I will probably cook wifey a breakfast tomorrow. 
So hubby walks about in restaurants poking the meat and telling people how cooked it is ?
A party piece ?


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I will be having lamb chops for dinner on Valentine's!
> We enjoy cooking together but don't often do it- I'm usually the cook. But he's very independent and can well take care of himself in the cookery department. When I first met him back in 1977 he was working at his first job out of university as kitchen manager at a restaurant chain called TGI Fridays. He worked as general restaurant manager at several different restaurants for about 20 years. In order to be the General Manager of a restaurant you must be able to do the job of ANY of your staff (but not all at once!!!  ) so he learned to cook lots of things .  and "stole" recipes when he left one restaurant for another!!!! ).
> 
> He's GREAT at cooking meats: he can give it a poke with his finger and tell you if it's rare, medium or well done!
> I cook the veggies when we cook together.




Nice!! We out twice over the weekend and I totally over ate!! I'm hog to make flank steak, salad and potatoes.

I used to love Friday's!! I think our closed but I haven't been to one forever! 

My guy doesn't cook. I end up kicking him out because he asked to many questions! How much, where is, what pan! 
Just sit down and keep me company or make me a drink!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I DILIGENTLY went out and bought a large tub to use as a small outdoor spa for Jacques to get her natural UVB! I also bought new light bulbs because the bulb I use for her extra basking heat had burned out.


Points. 
And for Jacques cos she's sweet.


----------



## Momof4

Baby is sleeping and I'm cleaning out the entire fridge!! It feels good!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Nice!! We out twice over the weekend and I totally over ate!! I'm hog to make flank steak, salad and potatoes.
> 
> I used to love Friday's!! I think our closed but I haven't been to one forever!
> 
> My guy doesn't cook. I end up kicking him out because he asked to many questions! How much, where is, what pan!
> Just sit down and keep me company or make me a drink!


Men pretend to be hopeless at some tasks so that they don't get asked to do them again.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Baby is sleeping and I'm cleaning out the entire fridge!! It feels good!!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
I quite like cleaning the fridge.
Points.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Men pretend to be hopeless at some tasks so that they don't get asked to do them again.
> Ahem.


You honestly think women don't know that? 

We get back at you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You honestly think women don't know that?
> 
> We get back at you


Yup, you quite rightly do.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Men pretend to be hopeless at some tasks so that they don't get asked to do them again.
> Ahem.




Really?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> I quite like cleaning the fridge.
> Points.




I got points?!?! Yay! I may tackle fridge two that's in the garage!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> You honestly think women don't know that?
> 
> We get back at you




Yes, we do!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Really?


Really.
And if you get the other freezer done, you'll get double points.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points.
> And for Jacques cos she's sweet.


Yes, she IS!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I get a point for going to the shop and getting supplies and saving wifey the trip though it was her turn.


----------



## johnandjade

made waffles and then cleaned out the degus


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> made waffles and then cleaned out the degus


Are waffles good degu substrate?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Are waffles good degu substrate?


Beat me to it.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Are waffles good degu substrate?




the best


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me, 0530 again tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me, 0530 again tomorrow!


Nod da, John. 
Have good kip and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Cleaning up the garden in the afternoon and picking new buckles of grass for the torts.
Does that count ? Smashing a lovely look with the eyes ....

Here are the pics as I treatened earlier.

Torts playing seek and hide with and between the grassbuckles


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> remember tomorrow is valentines!


I hope it goes well.
Have you kept Jades gifts a secret?
I've managed to keep my mouth shut as well.


----------



## Momof4

I've got this!!
Two clean refrigerators!!
I threw away so much food I could barely lift it in the bin


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
I have been diligently reading your posts


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I've got this!!
> Two clean refrigerators!!
> I threw away so much food I could barely lift it in the bin
> 
> View attachment 199717
> 
> View attachment 199718
> 
> View attachment 199719


My little fridge would fit on the bottom shelf of yours Kathy, and is much easier to keep clean.
It was supposed to be a temporary solution when my old fridge freezer broke
I've haven't got around to replacing the bigger one yet but will have to as there's not much room for mine and Lola's food.
On the cards for when I have all the work in my house done.


----------



## Lyn W

Right have to disappear again now.
So just a quick visit.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday and I'll speak soon.
Take care and Nos da.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said


> I've got this!!
> Two clean refrigerators!!
> I threw away so much food I could barely lift it in the bin



I know this. I am a untidy person too. When I clean my fridge, I find things that I loose and I have to throw away many things...
Old used socks, used handkerchiefs, my night -shirt, rotten tomatos, dried tortoise food and my long missed glasses ( glad Ifound them ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cleaning up the garden in the afternoon and picking new buckles of grass for the torts.
> Does that count ? Smashing a lovely look with the eyes ....
> 
> Here are the pics as I treatened earlier.
> 
> Torts playing seek and hide with and between the grassbuckles
> View attachment 199712
> View attachment 199712


Yup, it counts. 
Points. 
Beautiful torts and lovely pics. 
Thanks for those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I've got this!!
> Two clean refrigerators!!
> I threw away so much food I could barely lift it in the bin
> 
> View attachment 199717
> 
> View attachment 199718
> 
> View attachment 199719


Extra Points as promised. 
Though i hate to see food wasted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I have been diligently reading your posts


Good evening, Lyn. 
Hmmmm.
Point, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Right have to disappear again now.
> So just a quick visit.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday and I'll speak soon.
> Take care and Nos da.


Oh. 
Hi.
Bye.
Speak soon, Lyn, take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Momof4 said
> 
> 
> I know this. I am a untidy person too. When I clean my fridge, I find things that I loose and I have to throw away many things...
> Old used socks, used handkerchiefs, my night -shirt, rotten tomatos, dried tortoise food and my long missed glasses ( glad Ifound them ).



In the _fridge_ !
Golly.
Even i don't keep socks in the fridge.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Even i don't keep socks in the fridge.



Try it ! Cold socks right out of the fridge in the morning, and the day is lo longer your friend.


----------



## Bee62

In my fridge you can look for treasure. Mayby you`ll find a 100 yearly egg !
Good appetite !


----------



## Bee62

But now it`s time to find my treasures in my bed. Means I go into my lovely, smooth, big bed and sleep and snore as much as I can !
Night, night roommates. 
Night Adam, wifey and Tidgy. Sleep well and long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Try it ! Cold socks right out of the fridge in the morning, and the day is lo longer your friend.


And handkerchiefs too ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now it`s time to find my treasures in my bed. Means I go into my lovely, smooth, big bed and sleep and snore as much as I can !
> Night, night roommates.
> Night Adam, wifey and Tidgy. Sleep well and long.


Night night, Sabine.
Enjoy your snoring and the treasures in your bed.
Speak soon.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> My little fridge would fit on the bottom shelf of yours Kathy, and is much easier to keep clean.
> It was supposed to be a temporary solution when my old fridge freezer broke
> I've haven't got around to replacing the bigger one yet but will have to as there's not much room for mine and Lola's food.
> On the cards for when I have all the work in my house done.




You probably have fresh food since you need to replenish often! 

I found rotten veggies, I always have good intentions for cooking them but then I get lazy. Freezer burnt food was a big one! Or bad meat I'm so ashamed


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I just feel terribly left out and put upon. I don't think I have a single point to my name. I did get the Weedeater started and ran it over the desert tortoise yard for about a half hour. Isn't that good for anything?

(Bookmark!! [for tomorrow])


----------



## Moozillion

So, tomorrow/ today is a Vice? 
I hope it's Sloth!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I just feel terribly left out and put upon. I don't think I have a single point to my name. I did get the Weedeater started and ran it over the desert tortoise yard for about a half hour. Isn't that good for anything?
> 
> (Bookmark!! [for tomorrow])


I'll give you a couple of points, Yvonne. 
See you for tomorrow's chapter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So, tomorrow/ today is a Vice?
> I hope it's Sloth!!!


It is. 
Or rather will be in a bit.


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone! Back from a long day of work, 91 patients!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Back from a long day of work, 91 patients!!


Well i suppose that should be 91 points then, but that's a bit excessive. 
Bet you're glad to be home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It was very close today and especially between John, Kathy and Michelle. 
But the winner is Meech. 
And your prize is :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Though actually, Noel should probably have won this. 
She is so busy studying she's resisting logging on at all. 
So shout out to @AZtortMom 
Good for you, Noel. 
If you've been studying all hours you win. 
(if not, you don't)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So today's task is a Sin. 
So let's be naughty, it's :
*Sloth. *
(Not the animal) 
Idleness, boredom, indolence apathy,failing to act or be charitable and shirking your responsibilities. 
So be careful, people, any positive act you do tomorrow will score minuses, except for posting in The Cold Dark Room.
(this is a game, so don't go too far, people, no skiving off work or failing to do important things, let's just have fun being as lazy as we can. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And when we wake up in the morning it will be Linda's birthday!
Happy birthday, @JoesMum 
Hope you have a great day.
PARTY ,!!!!





Cold Dark Room Games to follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Happy Birthday to our lovely Snow Leopard, too.


----------



## Moozillion

YAAAYYYY: SLOTH!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! 

happy birthday mum!!  

happy birthday snow lepord!! 

happy birthday baldrick!! 

happy birthday him'ish!! 

happy valentines day all you beautiful people 


baldrick



and him'ish


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!
> 
> happy birthday mum!!
> 
> happy birthday snow lepord!!
> 
> happy birthday baldrick!!
> 
> happy birthday him'ish!!
> 
> happy valentines day all you beautiful people
> 
> 
> baldrick
> View attachment 199749
> 
> 
> and him'ish
> View attachment 199750


Good morning, John! Happy birthday to your adorable pirates!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Happy birthday to your adorable pirates!




good morning lena!! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

him'ish is playing peek a goo  

hope photo bombed


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, friends!
Happy birthday, Linda! 


And happy birthday, Snow Leopard


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena!! how are you today?


Grumpy. Sore throat 
Have a lovely Valentine's with Jade! xxx


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Grumpy. Sore throat
> Have a lovely Valentine's with Jade! xxx




booo  sorry to hear 


sounds like the perfect excuse for doing nothing today, sloth out


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> booo  sorry to hear
> 
> 
> sounds like the perfect excuse for doing nothing today, sloth out


You're right.  Had to take daughter to kindergarten earlier this morning. Made a hot soup for the dog - he looked cold. But now everything else can wait.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> You're right.  Had to take daughter to kindergarten earlier this morning. Made a hot soup for the dog - he looked cold. But now everything else can wait.




what time is it there? just gone 0700 here


----------



## johnandjade

i'm going for a record number of minus points today. 

up at 0530, washed and put away dishes. fed fido, took bins out. woke jade up with a cup of tea and told her santa had been . now walking into work


----------



## johnandjade

heee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

just passed starbucks and oh my it smelled awesome!! mc d's for me


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Momof4 said
> 
> 
> I know this. I am a untidy person too. When I clean my fridge, I find things that I loose and I have to throw away many things...
> Old used socks, used handkerchiefs, my night -shirt, rotten tomatos, dried tortoise food and my long missed glasses ( glad Ifound them ).





Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the _fridge_ !
> Golly.
> Even i don't keep socks in the fridge.


I found a USB memory stick, that had been lost for a couple of years, at the bottom of my chest freezer


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Valentine's Day to those that celebrate and have a great day to those that don't. 

Happy birthday to Him'ish, Baldrick and the lovely snow leopard. 

I'm doing well with sloth having had breakfast in bed and no plans beyond opening cards.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Valentine's Day to those that celebrate and have a great day to those that don't.
> 
> Happy birthday to Him'ish, Baldrick and the lovely snow leopard.
> 
> I'm doing well with sloth having had breakfast in bed and no plans beyond opening cards.




happy birthday mum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Birthday, Linda.
Off to a good start.
I placed Kellys Valentines box on the bar unit next to her purse and keys so sh'ell see it when she gets up and I just booked a nice motel for April when I go up to see mom next time.
I also got to work early enough that I found a decent parking spot.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda.
> Off to a good start.
> I placed Kellys Valentines box on the bar unit next to her purse and keys so sh'ell see it when she gets up and I just booked a nice motel for April when I go up to see mom next time.
> I also got to work early enough that I found a decent parking spot.



good morning ed


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> what time is it there? just gone 0700 here


We're GMT+3


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Valentine's Day to those that celebrate and have a great day to those that don't.
> 
> Happy birthday to Him'ish, Baldrick and the lovely snow leopard.
> 
> I'm doing well with sloth having had breakfast in bed and no plans beyond opening cards.





ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda.
> Off to a good start.
> I placed Kellys Valentines box on the bar unit next to her purse and keys so sh'ell see it when she gets up and I just booked a nice motel for April when I go up to see mom next time.
> I also got to work early enough that I found a decent parking spot.


Good morning, Linda! Enjoy your birthday! x
Good morning, Ed!
I'm using a foot warmer:


----------



## Bee62

*Good morning Linda *

and







your birthday gifts:






your birthday cake:






your birthday song:







more gifts:






your birthday flowers:






your birthday visitors have arrived:






and now :

*I wish you a beautiful day !!!!*

*



*


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> In the _fridge_ !
> Golly.
> Even i don't keep socks in the fridge.



You should not believe everything I write .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAYYYY: SLOTH!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 199748


Not that kind of sloth.
Though they are adorable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!
> 
> happy birthday mum!!
> 
> happy birthday snow lepord!!
> 
> happy birthday baldrick!!
> 
> happy birthday him'ish!!
> 
> happy valentines day all you beautiful people
> 
> 
> baldrick
> View attachment 199749
> 
> 
> and him'ish
> View attachment 199750


Golly, I forgot! 
Happy Birthday, Baldrick. 
Happy Birthday, Him'ish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!
> 
> happy birthday mum!!
> 
> happy birthday snow lepord!!
> 
> happy birthday baldrick!!
> 
> happy birthday him'ish!!
> 
> happy valentines day all you beautiful people
> 
> 
> baldrick
> View attachment 199749
> 
> 
> and him'ish
> View attachment 199750


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.
I hope you don`t dreamt of dirty socks crawling out of your fridge...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, friends!
> Happy birthday, Linda!
> View attachment 199752
> 
> And happy birthday, Snow Leopard
> View attachment 199754


Good afternoon, Lena. 
A lovely post!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well i suppose that should be 91 points then, but that's a bit excessive.
> Bet you're glad to be home.


I came home and went straight to bed haha


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was very close today and especially between John, Kathy and Michelle.
> But the winner is Meech.
> And your prize is :


Yayyyy!! I won!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Grumpy. Sore throat
> Have a lovely Valentine's with Jade! xxx


Save grumpy for Wrath day. 
Sorry about the sore throat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm going for a record number of minus points today.
> 
> up at 0530, washed and put away dishes. fed fido, took bins out. woke jade up with a cup of tea and told her santa had been . now walking into work


Minus 5.


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone!! Happy Valentine's Day!

Happy birthday Linda! I hope today is perfect for you 

Today i started the day for my valentine by making his favorite breakfast of sausage gravy and biscuits and tonight we'll have a nice dinner of steaks and shrimp on the grill with some roasted veggies 

Hope everyone is having a glorious morning/afternoon!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I found a USB memory stick, that had been lost for a couple of years, at the bottom of my chest freezer


The chest freezer was trying to augment itself. AI technology may be dangerous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Valentine's Day to those that celebrate and have a great day to those that don't.
> 
> Happy birthday to Him'ish, Baldrick and the lovely snow leopard.
> 
> I'm doing well with sloth having had breakfast in bed and no plans beyond opening cards.


Happy birthday, Linda.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda.
> Off to a good start.
> I placed Kellys Valentines box on the bar unit next to her purse and keys so sh'ell see it when she gets up and I just booked a nice motel for April when I go up to see mom next time.
> I also got to work early enough that I found a decent parking spot.


Good morning, Ed.
Hope you can manage to be slothful at work today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> You should not believe everything I write .....


Ditto.
Don't worry, I don't. 
I expect your real name is Darren and you're the Crown Prince of Finland.
Or something.
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> I hope you don`t dreamt of dirty socks crawling out of your fridge...


I dreamed of being a newscaster on American television but was told off for being too serious and put in the weather department.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I came home and went straight to bed haha


Don't blame you! 
Good morning, Meech. 
Yup, you won the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone!! Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Happy birthday Linda! I hope today is perfect for you
> 
> Today i started the day for my valentine by making his favorite breakfast of sausage gravy and biscuits and tonight we'll have a nice dinner of steaks and shrimp on the grill with some roasted veggies
> 
> Hope everyone is having a glorious morning/afternoon!!


I made coffee for wifey. 
Too lazy to do anything else. 
She's gone out shopping. 
I haven't.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I dreamed of being a newscaster on American television but was told off for being too serious and put in the weather department.



Being too serious ? I think they meant someone else but not you !


----------



## Moozillion

Since Jacques won the pet division of the Gluttony game, my cat Monty INSISTED that I submit HIS photos just for today, to compete in the Sloth game...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sorry To Many Buds !


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dreamed of being a newscaster on American television but was told off for being too serious and put in the weather department.


 And you said you *don't* get nightmares?


----------



## Moozillion

Gotta run: Tuesdays are one of my busier days with Weight Watchers at 10, followed by meeting with my spiritual mentor. Then lunch, then groceries and other errands.

TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Being too serious ? I think they meant someone else but not you !


Well, it was just a dream. 
Or nightmare...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since Jacques won the pet division of the Gluttony game, my cat Monty INSISTED that I submit HIS photos just for today, to compete in the Sloth game...
> 
> View attachment 199773
> 
> 
> View attachment 199774
> 
> 
> View attachment 199775


3 points to Monty.
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry To Many Buds !
> View attachment 199776


Good morning, Grandpa. 
Love the little tortoise at the bottom.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 3 points to Monty.
> Goodness!


Now he's excited! I can tell because he twitched an ear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Now he's excited! I can tell because he twitched an ear!


If he get's too excited it'll be minus points!


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Back from a long day of work, 91 patients!!




91?!?! Is that average?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> 91?!?! Is that average?


Good morning; Kathy! 
I think that's an awful lot, busy day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Party game Nunber One.
Musical Statues.
(it is Sloth day, too).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Don't move. 
Blink and you're out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gotta run: Tuesdays are one of my busier days with Weight Watchers at 10, followed by meeting with my spiritual mentor. Then lunch, then groceries and other errands.
> 
> TTFN


Crikey! 
Lots of minuses. 
Have a good day, Bea.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> heee hee hee




John, they are so adorable!! I could spend forever just watching their antics!!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Since Jacques won the pet division of the Gluttony game, my cat Monty INSISTED that I submit HIS photos just for today, to compete in the Sloth game...
> 
> View attachment 199773
> 
> 
> View attachment 199774
> 
> 
> View attachment 199775




Do you have any tips to keep cats of the kitchen counter? Or is just a losing battle?
When he was tiny I used foil and he like it! Now we squirt him with water and it barely effects him. 
It's actually a game now. He jumps up knowing he's gonna get squirt while I'm cooking or doing dishes.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. So my only effort today has been helping JoesDad put up a bird nest box. It has a camera in it, so we can watch what happens inside. 

In theory it should be occupied by blue ti ts or great ti ts (weird spacing necessary to avoid being censored!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. So my only effort today has been helping JoesDad put up a bird nest box. It has a camera in it, so we can watch what happens inside.
> 
> In theory it should be occupied by blue ti ts or great ti ts (weird spacing necessary to avoid being censored!)


We don't get any of that particular family of birds here.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Do you have any tips to keep cats of the kitchen counter? Or is just a losing battle?
> When he was tiny I used foil and he like it! Now we squirt him with water and it barely effects him.
> It's actually a game now. He jumps up knowing he's gonna get squirt while I'm cooking or doing dishes.


I gave up. Our cats own our house!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I gave up. Our cats own our house!


Giving up or not being bothered is worth a point!


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy cow! I had to go back 5 pages to find my bookmark.

Sounds like everyone is too busy to be slothful (except for that lazy bum who had breakfast in bed).


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> 91?!?! Is that average?


It's definitely high! Our average is around 65-70 in that location


----------



## meech008

So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.

My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly. 
I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late


Oh Michelle I am so sorry to hear this  

Big electronic hug from the other side of the Atlantic.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> John, they are so adorable!! I could spend forever just watching their antics!!




they have a thread if you want to see more


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late




sorry to hear meech


----------



## johnandjade

the goos http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/degus!!!-:)-:).136808/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Do you have any tips to keep cats of the kitchen counter? Or is just a losing battle?
> When he was tiny I used foil and he like it! Now we squirt him with water and it barely effects him.
> It's actually a game now. He jumps up knowing he's gonna get squirt while I'm cooking or doing dishes.


Easy.
Don't have cats.


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Oh Michelle I am so sorry to hear this
> 
> Big electronic hug from the other side of the Atlantic.


Thank you <3 she's a special lady and I want her to be comfortable and happy. I'm just not ready for what that means yet. My mom is a wreck


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> sorry to hear meech


Thanks John. I hate the waiting


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gluttony, Sloth..........And so little time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Holy cow! I had to go back 5 pages to find my bookmark.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is too busy to be slothful (except for that lazy bum who had breakfast in bed).


Good morning, Yvonne. 
It's time for Don't Pass The Parcel in the slothful Cold Dark Room.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Thanks John. I hate the waiting




just try to make the most of time you have x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late


 i'm so sorry, Michelle, big hugs and love sent out to you and everyone concerned. 
I'm honoured that you could share this with us and hope our genuine love and best wishes help make things a little bit better.


----------



## johnandjade

for jade... 

flour




flowers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for jade...
> 
> flour
> View attachment 199785
> 
> View attachment 199786
> 
> flowers


She's a very lucky girl. 
wifey is jealous.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a very lucky girl.
> wifey is jealous.


I hope you have got wifey a special potato for today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I hope you have got wifey a special potato for today


I actually went further than that.
Two potatoes. 
And a cauliflower!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually went further than that.
> Two potatoes.
> And a cauliflower!


I've had the cauliflower hidden in a secret place for several weeks. 
Luckily, brown cauliflower looks quite romantic.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually went further than that.
> Two potatoes.
> And a cauliflower!




i actually have given a fair liquid before... 

'here's a nice bottle of bubbly'


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've had the cauliflower hidden in a secret place for several weeks.
> Luckily, brown cauliflower looks quite romantic.


You wouldn't want to brassica wifey off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You wouldn't want to brassica wifey off


I thin kale ignore that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i actually have given a fair liquid before...
> 
> 'here's a nice bottle of bubbly'


I would have shared it with you.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm so sorry, Michelle, big hugs and love sent out to you and everyone concerned.
> I'm honoured that you could share this with us and hope our genuine love and best wishes help make things a little bit better.


And it does make things a bit better  her appointment is in ten minutes and my mom doesn't want me there. She doesn't want my grandma to be overwhelmed which I agree. I'm calling her when the appointment is over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> And it does make things a bit better  her appointment is in ten minutes and my mom doesn't want me there. She doesn't want my grandma to be overwhelmed which I agree. I'm calling her when the appointment is over


Very best of luck.


----------



## Kristoff

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late


So sorry to hear this, Michelle. Sending you a big virtual hug from Turkey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i actually have given a fair liquid before...
> 
> 'here's a nice bottle of bubbly'


I actually have a pretty great bottle of champagne that has been stored since our wedding.
Got it as a gift and neither of us like the stuff.


----------



## Kristoff

Thought I'd ask for a few points for Sloth (a long nap, a cancellation of my volunteering at daughter's school today), but I'm too lazy to.  (Points? )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Turkey hug







Kristoff said:


> So sorry to hear this, Michelle. Sending you a big virtual hug from Turkey.


----------



## Kristoff

And I'll say an early good night. I'm off to take some meds and sleep in the corner. Take care, roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I actually have a pretty great bottle of champagne that has been stored since our wedding.
> Got it as a gift and neither of us like the stuff.


I'm not too keen. 
But wifey loves it. 
We've got two bottles for today.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Turkey hug


Excuse me, that's playing FOWL, mister!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thought I'd ask for a few points for Sloth (a long nap, a cancellation of my volunteering at daughter's school today), but I'm too lazy to.  (Points? )


Three. 
Night night, Lena.
Sleep well and speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Excuse me, that's playing FOWL, mister!


And I know three points is poultry. (paltry)


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late




So sorry. Special grandmas always have a special place in our hearts. 
Hug to you!


----------



## johnandjade

i shall be saying nos da as well. i only got 4/5 cars done today, (not for lack of trying) and taxi'd home. chicken and haggis for tea  

enjoy your evenooning every one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i shall be saying nos da as well. i only got 4/5 cars done today, (not for lack of trying) and taxi'd home. chicken and haggis for tea
> 
> enjoy your evenooning every one


Nighty night , John.
Sweet dreams of TV presenting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for our traditional pin the leg on the Pirate.


----------



## Yvonne G

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late



I'm so sorry to hear this, Michelle. Are you close geographically so you can spend a lot of time with her now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Pass the parcel. . . Don't pass the parcel . .. I'm so confused!!!


----------



## meech008

Kristoff said:


> So sorry to hear this, Michelle. Sending you a big virtual hug from Turkey.


Thank you!!


----------



## meech008

Today is a rough day but ben has really made an effort! He found my favorite ginger beer, crabbies !! He bought me a four pack and some chocolate covered strawberries and one of those silicone wedding bands for work!! He's wonderful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Today is a rough day but ben has really made an effort! He found my favorite ginger beer, crabbies !! He bought me a four pack and some chocolate covered strawberries and one of those silicone wedding bands for work!! He's wonderful


Lucky lady.
And great for Ben.
Some men can be quite nice, sometimes.


----------



## meech008

He usually saves it all up


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Easy.
> Don't have cats.


BOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Pass the parcel. . . Don't pass the parcel . .. I'm so confused!!!


Pass the parcel. 
Win instantly. And lose points.
Don't pass the Parcel.
Win nothing but points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her



Oh, dear.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.


I just don't even know what to say


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I just don't even know what to say


Me, neither.
for a change. 
i'm so sorry, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's late at night(for some of us).
So time to play sardines.

k
'cept in the Dark.


----------



## Bee62

@meech008 

Spending so much time as you can and giving her all the love you have is the best and only thing that you can do.
But I am sure, your granny will love these things, and she loves you.

Sabine


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her


Oh, I'm so very sad to hear this. 
BIGGGG HUGGGG


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her


I am really sorry to hear this Michelle.  It's hard to know what to say beyond "I'm here for you" like the rest of the CDR. 

Take care x


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, neither.
> for a change.
> i'm so sorry, my friend.


Thank you very much. We are heartbroken but want her to be comfortable and happy as can be.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I found a USB memory stick, that had been lost for a couple of years, at the bottom of my chest freezer


Years ago I found a camera I thought I'd lost in my freezer and it still worked.
(...if I had a £1 for every time someone shouted 'freeze frame' when I told them about it.................


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Valentine's Day to those that celebrate and have a great day to those that don't.
> 
> Happy birthday to Him'ish, Baldrick and the lovely snow leopard.
> 
> I'm doing well with sloth having had breakfast in bed and no plans beyond opening cards.


Just in time to wish you 'Happy Birthday' Linda.
Hope you have had a lovely day!


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> @meech008
> 
> Spending so much time as you can and giving her all the love you have is the best and only thing that you can do.
> But I am sure, your granny will love these things, and she loves you.
> 
> Sabine


Thank you Sabine. I'm definitely going to spend as much time as I can with her


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I'm so very sad to hear this.
> BIGGGG HUGGGG


Thank you! I can use all the hugs I can get


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> I am really sorry to hear this Michelle.  It's hard to know what to say beyond "I'm here for you" like the rest of the CDR.
> 
> Take care x


And I so appreciate it. It's going to be a rough time for a while but I can always count on the CDR


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Since Jacques won the pet division of the Gluttony game, my cat Monty INSISTED that I submit HIS photos just for today, to compete in the Sloth game...
> 
> View attachment 199773
> 
> 
> View attachment 199774
> 
> 
> View attachment 199775


Yup Monty gets my vote!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> So I haven't said much about this because I don't like to bring down the house, but I do need to say something today.
> 
> My 87 year old grandmother, who is one of my very favorite people, has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's disease. She had a pet scan yesterday and we will hear the results today. I'm very nervous because she is declining rapidly.
> I really feel that the hospital and the doctors office let us down in this process. They never followed up on her CT scan results and now it's probably too late


So sorry to hear this meech, its an awful thought that maybe they could have done something. I am thinking of your grandmother you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> And I'll say an early good night. I'm off to take some meds and sleep in the corner. Take care, roommates!


Night Lena, hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Years ago I found a camera I thought I'd lost in my freezer and it still worked.
> (...if I had a £1 for every time someone shouted 'freeze frame' when I told them about it.................


Shutter up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> And I so appreciate it. It's going to be a rough time for a while but I can always count on the CDR


Always.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's late at night(for some of us).
> So time to play sardines.
> View attachment 199810
> k
> 'cept in the Dark.



I have this exact picture in my mind of what the CDR would look like if a light were to suddenly be turned on.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> So sorry to hear this meech, its an awful thought that maybe they could have done something. I am thinking of your grandmother you and the rest of the family.


Thank you Lyn. It is a truly awful feeling but we're making the best we can of it


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her


Aw meech - the speed of this must be such a shock for you all. You know where we are if you need to talk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have this exact picture in my mind of what the CDR would look like if a light were to suddenly be turned on.


I dread to think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aw meech - the speed of this must be such a shock for you all. You know where we are if you need to talk.


Good evening, Lyn, would you be my Valentine?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For 5 minutes ?


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her




Oh sweetie, I'm truly sorry. I hope you get to spend time with her.


----------



## Lyn W

I thought I was going to have a nice day today.
Hospital appointment so day off school.
I left the hospital at 12.30 bought a birthday card for my BiL
Went to post office to send it on its way....
Set off for from there - and my car broke down in the busiest and narrowest part of town so caused quite a jam!
It would start and let me go a short distance then cut out again.
No breakdown cover as I forgot to renew it
Managed to get it to a place where I wasn't causing a hold up, and my sister brought me home.
My local garage is going to to collect it tomorrow - goodness knows how much all that is going to cost !
Going to pick up a hire car tomorrow too, anyone want to buy a 10 year old fiesta?


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Aw meech - the speed of this must be such a shock for you all. You know where we are if you need to talk.


I do and thank you


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> Oh sweetie, I'm truly sorry. I hope you get to spend time with her.


Thank you  she's going to be sick of me I'm going to be over so much haha


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For 5 minutes ?


Oh Ok then
but as that was 8 mins ago I suppose I'm not anymore.


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> I thought I was going to have a nice day today.
> Hospital appointment so day off school.
> I left the hospital at 12.30 bought a birthday card for my BiL
> Went to post office to send it on its way....
> Set off for from there - and my car broke down in the busiest and narrowest part of town so caused quite a jam!
> It would start and let me go a short distance then cut out again.
> No breakdown cover as I forgot to renew it
> Managed to get it to a place where I wasn't causing a hold up, and my sister brought me home.
> My local garage is going to to collect it tomorrow - goodness knows how much all that is going to cost !
> Going to pick up a hire care tomorrow too, anyone want to buy a 10 year old fiesta?


Oh no!!! I'd offer you my car but it's not much better


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Oh no!!! I'd offer you my car but it's not much better


Thanks meech!
I can't complain really I've not had a lot of trouble with it, and it is entirely my fault.
I've had a problem with starting it for a little while but it has always started eventually.
Was hoping it would be OK until my hols next week but my luck ran out!!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to run again now as outdoor ed tomorrow and have to get organised.
but take care everyone, and I'll see you tomorrow.
Special thoughts for your grandmother and you tonight meech.
Nos Da


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought I was going to have a nice day today.
> Hospital appointment so day off school.
> I left the hospital at 12.30 bought a birthday card for my BiL
> Went to post office to send it on its way....
> Set off for from there - and my car broke down in the busiest and narrowest part of town so caused quite a jam!
> It would start and let me go a short distance then cut out again.
> No breakdown cover as I forgot to renew it
> Managed to get it to a place where I wasn't causing a hold up, and my sister brought me home.
> My local garage is going to to collect it tomorrow - goodness knows how much all that is going to cost !
> Going to pick up a hire car tomorrow too, anyone want to buy a 10 year old fiesta?


Oh; goodness! 
How terrible. 
You must be really gutted. 
Sloth today would have been better.
So -5. 
i hope i t's a cheap and quick fix. 
And no, I hate cars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh Ok then
> but as that was 8 mins ago I suppose I'm not anymore.


Damn! 
Missed a snog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks meech!
> I can't complain really I've not had a lot of trouble with it, and it is entirely my fault.
> I've had a problem with starting it for a little while but it has always started eventually.
> Was hoping it would be OK until my hols next week but my luck ran out!!


Sounds just like boyfriend trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to run again now as outdoor ed tomorrow and have to get organised.
> but take care everyone, and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Special thoughts for your grandmother and you tonight meech.
> Nos Da


Nos da, almost girlfriend.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I thought I was going to have a nice day today.
> Hospital appointment so day off school.
> I left the hospital at 12.30 bought a birthday card for my BiL
> Went to post office to send it on its way....
> Set off for from there - and my car broke down in the busiest and narrowest part of town so caused quite a jam!
> It would start and let me go a short distance then cut out again.
> No breakdown cover as I forgot to renew it
> Managed to get it to a place where I wasn't causing a hold up, and my sister brought me home.
> My local garage is going to to collect it tomorrow - goodness knows how much all that is going to cost !
> Going to pick up a hire car tomorrow too, anyone want to buy a 10 year old fiesta?




It sounds like you could use a drink!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It sounds like you could use a drink!!


Or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, i'm very surprised that more of you didn't get in on the Sloth act, but so be it. 
Monty wins the pet section and I win the Human section having done nothing all day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's time for another Virtue. 
Today is *PATIENCE. *
That's avoiding hostility, being forgiving, enduring bad stuff, not arguing and being merciful.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Yup Monty gets my vote!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'm very surprised that more of you didn't get in on the Sloth act, but so be it.
> Monty wins the pet section and I win the Human section having done nothing all day.


HOORAAAAAAYYYY for Monty!!!!!
  
HOORAY for Adam!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's time for another Virtue.
> Today is *PATIENCE. *
> That's avoiding hostility, being forgiving, enduring bad stuff, not arguing and being merciful.


Patience...ooooh, that could be a toughie.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'm very surprised that more of you didn't get in on the Sloth act, but so be it.
> Monty wins the pet section and I win the Human section having done nothing all day.




I tried but there was too much today and the baby didn't sleep today!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's time for another Virtue.
> Today is *PATIENCE. *
> That's avoiding hostility, being forgiving, enduring bad stuff, not arguing and being merciful.




That's me every day!! It's just my personality. 
My husband on the other hand is the opposite but has mellowed a bit in the last couple of yrs.


----------



## Kristoff

meech008 said:


> Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her


So sorry, dear  xxx


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's time for another Virtue.
> Today is *PATIENCE. *
> That's avoiding hostility, being forgiving, enduring bad stuff, not arguing and being merciful.


What? Patience?  Today's my visit to MiL!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning guys and galls


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'm very surprised that more of you didn't get in on the Sloth act, but so be it.
> Monty wins the pet section and I win the Human section having done nothing all day.


We did. We just couldn't be bothered to post


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Lena. I hope you're feeling better today. 

Good morning John. 

Good morning Roomies


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We did. We just couldn't be bothered to post


Agreed! Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Kristoff

I'm much better after some meds and lots of sleep. Going to volunteer today during the reading hour at daughter's kindergarten. I've prepared "Brown Bear, Brown Bear, What Do You See?" by Eric Carle in English. Hope the kids enjoy it as much as I do.  Haven't been teaching since August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That's me every day!! It's just my personality.
> My husband on the other hand is the opposite but has mellowed a bit in the last couple of yrs.


A point to start with then.
Let's hope the baby sleeps today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What? Patience?  Today's my visit to MiL!!!


Well, if you can hold it together, you'll score a lot of points. 
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning guys and galls


Good morning, John.
I am patiently waiting my student who's due in 2 minutes but will be late. 
That's fine. 
And I have a hangover. 
That's fine, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We did. We just couldn't be bothered to post


Point to everybody who didn't post yesterday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. I hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> Good morning John.
> 
> Good morning Roomies


Good morning, Linda.
Feeling patient today ?
I better keep away from certain threads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. I hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> Good morning John.
> 
> Good morning Roomies


Hope you had a super birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm much better after some meds and lots of sleep. Going to volunteer today during the reading hour at daughter's kindergarten. I've prepared "Brown Bear, Brown Bear, What Do You See?" by Eric Carle in English. Hope the kids enjoy it as much as I do.  Haven't been teaching since August.


Sounds fun. 
But could be a test of your patience.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Well we got the word. Her cancer has spread to her bones and she's at a stage four. Her doctor ordered hospice care for her


So sorry for your family.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I thought I was going to have a nice day today.
> Hospital appointment so day off school.
> I left the hospital at 12.30 bought a birthday card for my BiL
> Went to post office to send it on its way....
> Set off for from there - and my car broke down in the busiest and narrowest part of town so caused quite a jam!
> It would start and let me go a short distance then cut out again.
> No breakdown cover as I forgot to renew it
> Managed to get it to a place where I wasn't causing a hold up, and my sister brought me home.
> My local garage is going to to collect it tomorrow - goodness knows how much all that is going to cost !
> Going to pick up a hire car tomorrow too, anyone want to buy a 10 year old fiesta?


No.
Toyota time, my friend.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roomies !

Patience ? I am very patient with my animals. 
I have ( mostly ) less patience with people.
And I have none patience at all with my boy friend when he tramples on my nerves !
Points ?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roomies !
> 
> Patience ? I am very patient with my animals.
> I have ( mostly ) less patience with people.
> And I have none patience at all with my boy friend when he tramples on my nerves !
> Points ?


Nope. 
Good afternoon, ccl Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Toyota time, my friend.


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student came late and left early.
Result.


----------



## johnandjade

1300 and i'm not even half way through my workload, cant work late as have lesson tonight. oh well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1300 and i'm not even half way through my workload, cant work late as have lesson tonight. oh well!


I'm sure you're doing your best. 
That's all that anyone can do.


----------



## Kristoff

I guess I miss teaching little ones. Loads of patience for them. But my real test will be at dinner with MiL.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 199859
> 
> I guess I miss teaching little ones. Loads of patience for them. But my real test will be at dinner with MiL.


I haven't got that sort of patience. 
Fair play. 
Points.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> 1300 and i'm not even half way through my workload, cant work late as have lesson tonight. oh well!


My work load was finished not long after I arrived.
What a great job this is.
Too bad I'll be leaving it next August.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon

I'm patiently drinking tea in Marks and Spencer's cafe while waiting for my daughter who has an interview for a voluntary role with Kent Wildlife Trust. By 'interview', I think it's a foregone conclusion, but she's being told what they need her to do. 

Fortunately there's wifi and my phone is on full charge


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I'm patiently drinking tea in Marks and Spencer's cafe while waiting for my daughter who has an interview for a voluntary role with Kent Wildlife Trust. By 'interview', I think it's a foregone conclusion, but she's being told what they need her to do.
> 
> Fortunately there's wifi and my phone is on full charge


Point. 
And hope daughter is happy with her interview.


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone. Bens off for a new type of therapy for his shoulder(4 hours!) it's called "work hardening" so hopefully he'll see some result with that in the coming weeks. After he gets home I hope to go see Grandma and then back home for a calm rest of the day.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I haven't got that sort of patience.
> Fair play.
> Points.


I have no problem with kids under the age 7. A little older and I used to lose it when they were particularly naughty or dumb.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I'm patiently drinking tea in Marks and Spencer's cafe while waiting for my daughter who has an interview for a voluntary role with Kent Wildlife Trust. By 'interview', I think it's a foregone conclusion, but she's being told what they need her to do.
> 
> Fortunately there's wifi and my phone is on full charge


Well that's all gone rather well. It turns out she knows the chap she had to see; he's a fellowship student on the botany course she does on Tuesday nights!

Anyway, the stuff they need a volunteer for is well within her skill-set and he's now looking at other stuff she can do which will look good on her cv and help with employability


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all my loves
Adam is right I'm studying
I love you guys
Talk you to you soon


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.

Tidgys Dad said


> Nope.
> Good afternoon, ccl Bea.



Why nope ????? I have patience, but I am not M. Ghandi....


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 

Hi Lena,

is this you on the pic with the kiddys ?


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> My work load was finished not long after I arrived.
> What a great job this is.
> Too bad I'll be leaving it next August.



Hello Ed,

why do you leave your work in August ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> 
> Hi Lena,
> 
> is this you on the pic with the kiddys ?


Yep.


----------



## Kristoff

Dinner at MiL's went well. I even patiently washed all the dishes (except a couple of pans). And I was patient about husband's driving on the bumpy village road (except a couple of bumps). Feeling saintly (almost).


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Dinner at MiL's went well. I even patiently washed all the dishes (except a couple of pans). And I was patient about husband's driving on the bumpy village road (except a couple of bumps). Feeling saintly (almost).



Aw heck. You're just bragging because you want all the points for today.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. You're just bragging because you want all the points for today.


Was it so obvious?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. You're just bragging because you want all the points for today.





Kristoff said:


> Was it so obvious?


But I survived three hours in a kindergarten and a dinner at MiL, come on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone. Bens off for a new type of therapy for his shoulder(4 hours!) it's called "work hardening" so hopefully he'll see some result with that in the coming weeks. After he gets home I hope to go see Grandma and then back home for a calm rest of the day.


Good afternoon, Michelle! 
Love to everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

How are @Killerrookie and @Linhdan Nguyen? Haven't heard from either of them for a while. :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well that's all gone rather well. It turns out she knows the chap she had to see; he's a fellowship student on the botany course she does on Tuesday nights!
> 
> Anyway, the stuff they need a volunteer for is well within her skill-set and he's now looking at other stuff she can do which will look good on her cv and help with employability


Splendid. 
Congratulations.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all my loves
> Adam is right I'm studying
> I love you guys
> Talk you to you soon


You were thus the honorary winner of our Diligence day.
Good luck, Noel, keep at it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Why nope ????? I have patience, but I am not M. Ghandi....


Okay, i'll give you a point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Dinner at MiL's went well. I even patiently washed all the dishes (except a couple of pans). And I was patient about husband's driving on the bumpy village road (except a couple of bumps). Feeling saintly (almost).


Points.
Halo to follow, perhaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. You're just bragging because you want all the points for today.


Indeed. 

Goof morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> How are @Killerrookie and @Linhdan Nguyen? Haven't heard from either of them for a while. :/


No, Austin's been logging on but just not posting since he just posted "Hmmmmmm" 11 days ago. Hope he and his animals are all okay. 
Linhdan's probably just busy and will hopefully pop in soon.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR`s.
Hope you have had a nice day.
Good evening Adam.
Thank you Adam for one point. 
It is like the International Song Contest. 
Germany never get any points ...... Sniffffff....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR`s.
> Hope you have had a nice day.
> Good evening Adam.
> Thank you Adam for one point.
> It is like the International Song Contest.
> Germany never get any points ...... Sniffffff....


Good evening, Sabine.
The UK also always score badly. 
I will be doing the commentary in the Cold Dark Room for Eurovision this year.


----------



## JoesMum

My patience is now being tested with Champions League football on the tv: Bayern Munich v Arsenal. 

Arsenal is my son's team and JoesDad has adopted them as a second favourite to his home team of Luton Town. 

I was half way through watching the first ever episode of New Tricks, but have quietly allowed him to change channel and watch it. (Daughter wasn't so polite.  )


----------



## johnandjade

good evening all ! well i was patient with myself today... dirty donkeys, i only got 3 out of 5 done and never got anoyed. just back in from lesson, reversed round a corner fine, mr instructor seams pleased with progress and still haven't had any stalls. been a long day, jades snoring had me up at 0400 . have to play catch up tomorrow so it's going to be a loooooonnnggg day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My patience is now being tested with Champions League football on the tv: Bayern Munich v Arsenal.
> 
> Arsenal is my son's team and JoesDad has adopted them as a second favourite to his home team of Luton Town.
> 
> I was half way through watching the first ever episode of New Tricks, but have quietly allowed him to change channel and watch it. (Daughter wasn't so polite.  )


I will be keeping an eye on it , especially after last night's surprise thumping of Barca by PSG. 4-0 ! Wow! 
Point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening all ! well i was patient with myself today... dirty donkeys, i only got 3 out of 5 done and never got anoyed. just back in from lesson, reversed round a corner fine, mr instructor seams pleased with progress and still haven't had any stalls. been a long day, jades snoring had me up at 0400 . have to play catch up tomorrow so it's going to be a loooooonnnggg day.


Which should be interesting considering tomorrow's task.
Good evening, John.
Point.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, friends. Today was my headache day - I get those sometimes. Hoping sleep will be my best doctor. xxx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, friends. Today was my headache day - I get those sometimes. Hoping sleep will be my best doctor. xxx


I had a mild migraine yesterday, haven't had a bad one for a while, touch jellyfish. 
Sleep well and hope the naughty headache transfers itself to a meerkat.


----------



## johnandjade

going to have waffles with maple syrup then off to bed. aiming to be at work around 0715... an hour early! i may be lurking


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> going to have waffles with maple syrup then off to bed. aiming to be at work around 0715... an hour early! i may be lurking


Rush we can talk about John ! He's not here but don't tell him !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> Hello Ed,
> 
> why do you leave your work in August ?


I'll be retiring after 36 years on the job and about 8 years of actual work.
Young, but not as young as Adam when he retired.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I left work early to go shooting with my brother. CURTIS.
I wanted to test the two, new AK47s. We got rained out last time.
This is from 100 yards away. Pretty accurate.
It's just a brutal gun with lots of sharp edges. The trigger guard cut the knuckle on my index finger.
I need to do some work to make them more pleasant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going to have waffles with maple syrup then off to bed. aiming to be at work around 0715... an hour early! i may be lurking


Lurk Lurk.
Night, night, John.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Ed,

but retiring is a good thing I thought. 
No more "have to work". Time for things you love. No getting up early in the morning.
Can I ask you how old you are ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be retiring after 36 years on the job and about 8 years of actual work.
> Young, but not as young as Adam when he retired.


Good afternoon; Ed. 
I love retirement.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I left work early to go shooting with my brother. CURTIS.
> I wanted to test the two, new AK47s. We got rained out last time.
> This is from 100 yards away. Pretty accurate.
> It's just a brutal gun with lots of sharp edges. The trigger guard cut the knuckle on my index finger.
> I need to do some work to make them more pleasant.



Is the G36 ( Heckler & Koch ) too expensive for you ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lurk Lurk.
> Night, night, John.


Come on we can drink all his bud while he's trying to sleep !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Grandpa.

*Beer or not to beer, that`s the question.*

W. Shakesbeer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Come on we can drink all his bud while he's trying to sleep !


Good plan.
Especially if we drink his beer.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening friends hope you are all having a good 'hump day'
I have been very patient today with 11 very loud and excitable pupils on Outdoor activities.
We waded through a deep cold puddle to get to a disused railway tunnel in the Brecon Beacons
(Torpantau Tunnel) then walked a mile each way in complete darkness!


Lots of screaming and some tears...........and that's just the staff!!

They were all very proud of themselves for completing the challenge at the end of it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening friends hope you are all having a good 'hump day'
> I have been very patient today with 11 very loud and excitable pupils on Outdoor activities.
> We waded through a deep cold puddle to get to a disused railway tunnel in the Brecon Beacons
> (Torpantau Tunnel) then walked a mile each way in complete darkness!
> View attachment 199901
> 
> Lots of screaming and some tears...........and that's just the staff!!
> 
> They were all very proud of themselves for completing the challenge at the end of it!


Good evening, Lyn. 
Sounds like great fun to me. 
Other than the cold.
Points.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn.
> Sounds like great fun to me.
> Other than the cold.
> Points.


It was very cold and wet and muddy!!
Made me think of the CDR!
I love doing it and have done it many times.
We did have a few lamps with us and had fun with our shadows in the middle of the cave.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It sounds like you could use a drink!!


....or several!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was very cold and wet and muddy!!
> Made me think of the CDR!
> I love doing it and have done it many times.
> We did have a few lamps with us and had fun with our shadows in the middle of the cave.


It's not muddy in here ! 
Shadow puppets, great fun.


----------



## Lyn W

The ignition switch was the problem with my car.
They went to collect it this morning and it started straight away and they were able to drive it all the at home without any problem!
I suspected it would after a long rest, but after yesterday's trouble I didn't want to risk trying in case I didn't make it and caused more mayhem. The pick up is going to cost me far more than the new switch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My patience is now being tested with Champions League football on the tv: Bayern Munich v Arsenal.
> 
> Arsenal is my son's team and JoesDad has adopted them as a second favourite to his home team of Luton Town.
> 
> I was half way through watching the first ever episode of New Tricks, but have quietly allowed him to change channel and watch it. (Daughter wasn't so polite.  )


I guess Joe's brother and Joe's Dad are not going to be very happy with that result. 
5-1 ! 
Oh, dear, Wenger's days are numbered, i feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The ignition switch was the problem with my car.
> They went to collect it this morning and it started straight away and they were able to drive it all the at home without any problem!
> I suspected it would after a long rest, but after yesterday's trouble I didn't want to risk trying in case I didn't make it and caused more mayhem. The pick up is going to cost me far more than the new switch!


Bur could have been worse, I suppose.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bur could have been worse, I suppose.


I was expecting it to be much more complicated that it is.
So got off lightly really.
Going to make sure I have breakdown cover now - just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I was expecting it to be much more complicated that it is.
> So got off lightly really.
> Going to make sure I have breakdown cover now - just in case.


Probably worthwhile in the long term.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Grandpa.
> 
> *Beer or not to beer, that`s the question.*
> 
> W. Shakesbeer


Ladies don't drink beer only wine coolers !


----------



## Lyn W

With a 10 year old car it's probably a wise move!

I am very tired tonight and have a long day tomorrow.
I'm off to the theatre after work with friends who bought me a ticket for my birthday.
Something called 'Dreamboats and Petticoats' - think its a musical.
So better get some sleep - I don't want to nod off in a warm, comfy theatre seat.
Probably won't be popping in next until Friday, so hope everyone has a good Thurs and Friday
and I'll speak to you soon.
Nos Da Adam and any other CDRers in the corners!
Take care


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'm very surprised that more of you didn't get in on the Sloth act, but so be it.
> Monty wins the pet section and I win the Human section having done nothing all day.



so wouldn't those that didn't participate win?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a mild migraine yesterday, haven't had a bad one for a while, touch jellyfish.
> Sleep well and hope the naughty headache transfers itself to a meerkat.


I can get such terrible migraines! I had a bad one a few weeks ago and a regular headache almost daily for the past week or two. Thankfully I can usually make them go away (the regular ones)


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'm very surprised that more of you didn't get in on the Sloth act, but so be it.
> Monty wins the pet section and I win the Human section having done nothing all day.



cuz i'm seeing a whole lot of "nothing" from you on the forum


----------



## meech008

Just got back from seeing grandma  she's in mostly cheerful spirits with some forgetfulness tossed in. She forgot who I was for a few hours but when I left she said "Goodbye Michelle" so she still remembers me haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> With a 10 year old car it's probably a wise move!
> 
> I am very tired tonight and have a long day tomorrow.
> I'm off to the theatre after work with friends who bought me a ticket for my birthday.
> Something called 'Dreamboats and Petticoats' - think its a musical.
> So better get some sleep - I don't want to nod off in a warm, comfy theatre seat.
> Probably won't be popping in next until Friday, so hope everyone has a good Thurs and Friday
> and I'll speak to you soon.
> Nos Da Adam and any other CDRers in the corners!
> Take care


Nos da, Lyn
Sleep well ,and enjoy tomorrow and your theatre trip. 
Speak Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> so wouldn't those that didn't participate win?


Posting in the CDR was stipulated as an exception to the laziness rule. 
But yes, everybody in the world wins, unless they were too busy to log on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I can get such terrible migraines! I had a bad one a few weeks ago and a regular headache almost daily for the past week or two. Thankfully I can usually make them go away (the regular ones)


I used to get blinding ones that would incapacitate me for up to three days. 
Since i moved to Morocco, they are usually just minor attacks, gone in an hour or two. 
I know how horrible it is, sympathies.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to get blinding ones that would incapacitate me for up to three days.
> Since i moved to Morocco, they are usually just minor attacks, gone in an hour or two.
> I know how horrible it is, sympathies.


I wonder what's different now to have made that change?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> But yes, everybody in the world wins, unless they were too busy to log on.



But these poor ones will never know that they have won !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I wonder what's different now to have made that change?


I think sometimes they were brought on by reflected light, off snow, water , glass and so on. 
There's less of that here, but it has to be more than that. 
Heat ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> But these poor ones will never know that they have won !


Indeed.
It is very sad.


----------



## Bee62

It`s very sad that I slowly get tired.
Here`s a pic of me lying in my bed and snoring. 
Look:


----------



## Bee62

Good night all
Sleep well. So do I.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It`s very sad that I slowly get tired.
> Here`s a pic of me lying in my bed and snoring.
> Look:


It actually does look quite like your avatar picture, i guess the antennae are tucked under the head. 
Night night, Sabine, sleep well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone
The studying is winding down. 
Driving school is almost over. It looks like I've passed the written and the driving portion on the class. I have more training for the rest of the week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone
> The studying is winding down.
> Driving school is almost over. It looks like I've passed the written and the driving portion on the class. I have more training for the rest of the week.


Good evening, Noel.
Congratulations and good luck with the rest of the week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today's winner was, Lena. 
Well done and here is your prize :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So today's game is *Wrath! *
Or ire,
Anger, rage, hatred, impatience and vengeance.
Oh, goody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, I'm off to bed and planning to get out on the wrong side in the morning. 
Night night, Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So today's game is *Wrath! *
> Or ire,
> Anger, rage, hatred, impatience and vengeance.
> Oh, goody!


Oh, dear...there's an awful lot of Wrath going around here in the US already... and in the UK too, it seems...

I mainly lurked today because I was in a really horrible mood..  and did not want to inflict myself on others. 
Sometimes I can perk up my moods by getting very busy, so I've got a loooooong "to do" list for tomorrow.  
I may only pop in and out a few times tomorrow, but I'm still here!!! 
Hugs to All.
Nos da.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Oh, dear...there's an awful lot of Wrath going around here in the US already... and in the UK too, it seems...
> 
> I mainly lurked today because I was in a really horrible mood..  and did not want to inflict myself on others.
> Sometimes I can perk up my moods by getting very busy, so I've got a loooooong "to do" list for tomorrow.
> I may only pop in and out a few times tomorrow, but I'm still here!!!
> Hugs to All.
> Nos da.



(Hugs) Here's to a better day tomorrow! 
I hate those days!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> (Hugs) Here's to a better day tomorrow!
> I hate those days!!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! finally got a decent kip last night


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today's winner was, Lena.
> Well done and here is your prize :
> View attachment 199938


I think I'll share this one with @Lyn W. Taking 11 excitable, whimpering kids into a dark tunnel -- and not leaving a few there -- takes some epic patience. And an honorable mention should go to @Yvonne G for her patience with us on geckotalk.  Today, ladies, we can strike back with vengeance.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! finally got a decent kip last night


Good morning, John! Glad you had a good night's rest. 
Good morning, anyone else awake in the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It`s very sad that I slowly get tired.
> Here`s a pic of me lying in my bed and snoring.
> Look:


Sabine, you always look so sunny! Does it come with being a bee?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone
> The studying is winding down.
> Driving school is almost over. It looks like I've passed the written and the driving portion on the class. I have more training for the rest of the week.


Yay! Congrats, Noel! Now you can offer private lessons to John in case he needs them.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Glad you had a good night's rest.
> Good morning, anyone else awake in the CDR.




good morning lena! how are you today, anything planned?


----------



## johnandjade

an hour early, sausage and bacon mc muffin been had, coffee in hand... lets go kick butt!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good morning lena! how are you today, anything planned?


Need to make a couple of phone calls and maybe get some work done. I hate making phone calls. 
Already prepared the base for the Russian liver cake that Linda tempted me with on Avarice Day  @JoesMum 
You?


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Ladies don't drink beer only wine coolers !


I drink wine - not wine coolers
I enjoy beer too 

Am I not a lady?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Today daughter and I are heading out to look for old Harvest Mouse nests again. We've identified a walk that covers 4 different tetrads in one go 

(A tetrad is a 2km square on a map)

The walk finishes conveniently close to a rather nice pub (with very good beer Gramps!)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Today daughter and I are heading out to look for old Harvest Mouse nests again. We've identified a walk that covers 4 different tetrads in one go
> 
> (A tetrad is a 2km square on a map)
> 
> The walk finishes conveniently close to a rather nice pub (with very good beer Gramps!)


Tetrad!!! In Russian, tetrad' (soft d) means 'notebook'. And of course it comes from Greek - meaning, as quick googling tells me, a "quaternion of parchment". I never thought of the etymology of the word until you mentioned it!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Need to make a couple of phone calls and maybe get some work done. I hate making phone calls.
> Already prepared the base for the Russian liver cake that Linda tempted me with on Avarice Day  @JoesMum
> You?



yummy

just working away here, possible 12hr shift today


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Today daughter and I are heading out to look for old Harvest Mouse nests again. We've identified a walk that covers 4 different tetrads in one go
> 
> (A tetrad is a 2km square on a map)
> 
> The walk finishes conveniently close to a rather nice pub (with very good beer Gramps!)




morning mum  have fun


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> yummy
> 
> just working away here, possible 12hr shift today


12 hours!  You have every right to feel Wrathful!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed,
> 
> but retiring is a good thing I thought.
> No more "have to work". Time for things you love. No getting up early in the morning.
> Can I ask you how old you are ?


I'll be 53 when I'm out. (I'm 52 now.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> Is the G36 ( Heckler & Koch ) too expensive for you ?


Yes.
The two I just purchased to ad to my collection are CENTURY ARMS. Yugoslavian and Romanian surplus with some American parts here and there, basically. About $725 U.S.
Very decent, but not very refined.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good evening friends hope you are all having a good 'hump day'
> I have been very patient today with 11 very loud and excitable pupils on Outdoor activities.
> We waded through a deep cold puddle to get to a disused railway tunnel in the Brecon Beacons
> (Torpantau Tunnel) then walked a mile each way in complete darkness!
> View attachment 199901
> 
> Lots of screaming and some tears...........and that's just the staff!!
> 
> They were all very proud of themselves for completing the challenge at the end of it!


Very very cool. I would have liked to have joined the class.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The weather said it was decent today, so I took the red bike to work. I haven't ridden it in months....And hit some rain about a mile from my job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, dear...there's an awful lot of Wrath going around here in the US already... and in the UK too, it seems...
> 
> I mainly lurked today because I was in a really horrible mood..  and did not want to inflict myself on others.
> Sometimes I can perk up my moods by getting very busy, so I've got a loooooong "to do" list for tomorrow.
> I may only pop in and out a few times tomorrow, but I'm still here!!!
> Hugs to All.
> Nos da.


Hi, Bea! 
If you do want to take it out on someone, shout and yell at me in the Cold Dark Room. 
It is quite acceptable today. 
Or any day, actually, if it makes you feel better.
But today I may shout back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! finally got a decent kip last night


Mornin' 
No smiley's today. 
- 1 . .


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Going to be a busy couple of days as I have two work days back to back. I'll try to pop in when I can! Hoping for some easier days than previously


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think I'll share this one with [Stri=42479]@Lyn W[/USER]. Taking 11 excitable, whimpering kids into a dark tunnel -- and not leaving a few there -- takes some epic patience. And an honorable mention should go to @Yvonne G for her patience with us on geckotalk.  Today, ladies, we can strike back with vengeance.


Sharing ? 
Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!
Strike hard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Glad you had a good night's rest.
> Good morning, anyone else awake in the CDR.


BAH!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sabine, you always look so sunny! Does it come with being a bee?


I HATE honey! 
Makes me angry with bees. 
Grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yay! Congrats, Noel! Now you can offer private lessons to John in case he needs them.


I HATE cars!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> an hour early, sausage and bacon mc muffin been had, coffee in hand... lets go kick butt!


Kicking butt will score points.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sharing ?
> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> Strike hard!


Good morning, Adam! You're doing grrrrrrrate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Need to make a couple of phone calls and maybe get some work done. I hate making phone calls.
> Already prepared the base for the Russian liver cake that Linda tempted me with on Avarice Day  @JoesMum
> You?


Point. 
I hate making or receiving phone calls too. 
Here they say, "How are you ?"
"Are you well ?" 
"Is wifey well ?" 
"Is Tidgy well ?" 
" Are you very well ?"
"Is the ceiling well ?"
Often in three languages.
Get on with it!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather said it was decent today, so I took the red bike to work. I haven't ridden it in months....And hit some rain about a mile from my job.


Good morning, Ed! Do you sound a bit angry about the weather?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point.
> I hate making or receiving phone calls too.
> Here they say, "How are you ?"
> "Are you well ?"
> "Is wifey well ?"
> "Is Tidgy well ?"
> " Are you very well ?"
> "Is the ceiling well ?"
> Often in three languages.
> Get on with it!


No likes from you today, I see. Well that's not nice!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I drink wine - not wine coolers
> I enjoy beer too
> 
> Am I not a lady?


Mornin'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Tetrad!!! In Russian, tetrad' (soft d) means 'notebook'. And of course it comes from Greek - meaning, as quick googling tells me, a "quaternion of parchment". I never thought of the etymology of the word until you mentioned it!


Very interesting. 
I didn't know that. 
I hate it when I don't know something.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mornin'


Aren't you the angriest Brit in North Africa today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be 53 when I'm out. (I'm 52 now.)


Mornin. 
I hate it when people are older than me.
Or younger, for that matter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Going to be a busy couple of days as I have two work days back to back. I'll try to pop in when I can! Hoping for some easier days than previously


'Mornin. 
I have a student in 10 minutes. 
Bet she'll be late. 
Even after 12 years the lack of punctuality here makes me furious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam! You're doing grrrrrrrate!


Grrrrrrrrroan !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Aren't you the angriest Brit in North Africa today?


I just spilled my coffee ! 
And i put too much milk in it anyway. 
wifey wants me to get a potato after the lesson.
No peace for the wicked.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> 12 hours!  You have every right to feel Wrathful!




only get paid for 8hrs as well :/


----------



## johnandjade

the super in the branch next door (meerkat) has put out a couple barrels in our path to car wash machine.... one has microfiber rags for cleaning so i stole some


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all 

No harvest mouse nests today; the farmers on the land we walked cut back the field margins too hard and it felt too sterile for wildlife 

However, it was feeling very spring-like. Lots of birdsong and cawing rooks (a kind of large crow)

Today's pictures 

Snowdrops 



An Oast House. These are a feature of Kent. You don't find them anywhere else. They were industrial buildings where hops were dried before being sent to the breweries for making beer. Most are now converted into houses. 

Kent is known as the "Garden of England" - it's the heart of hop growing and fruit (mostly apples and cherries) orchards. Sadly both are in decline in recent years. We have seen many acres of both grubbed up and turned over to arable farming in the last twenty years. 



Finally, Hadlow Tower. It's a folly built by the local squire a couple of hundred years ago. Reputedly, his wife ran off with a neighbouring landowner and he built it so he could spy on the neighbour's property. He was also mad according to local legend! It's now a rather glam 1 bedroom holiday home!


----------



## Moozillion

RhubarbRhubarbRhubarb...


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> RhubarbRhubarbRhubarb...


Crumble to you too!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> No harvest mouse nests today; the farmers on the land we walked cut back the field margins too hard and it felt too sterile for wildlife
> 
> However, it was feeling very spring-like. Lots of birdsong and cawing rooks (a kind of large crow)
> 
> Today's pictures
> 
> Snowdrops
> View attachment 199962
> 
> 
> An Oast House. These are a feature of Kent. You don't find them anywhere else. They were industrial buildings where hops were dried before being sent to the breweries for making beer. Most are now converted into houses.
> 
> Kent is known as the "Garden of England" - it's the heart of hop growing and fruit (mostly apples and cherries) orchards. Sadly both are in decline in recent years. We have seen many acres of both grubbed up and turned over to arable farming in the last twenty years.
> View attachment 199963
> 
> 
> Finally, Hadlow Tower. It's a folly built by the local squire a couple of hundred years ago. Reputedly, his wife ran off with a neighbouring landowner and he built it so he could spy on the neighbour's property. He was also mad according to local legend! It's now a rather glam 1 bedroom holiday home!
> View attachment 199964
> 
> View attachment 199965


Fascinating!!!!!! 
The Brits DO have their fair share of wonderful eccentrics, it seems!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> 
> Finally, Hadlow Tower. It's a folly built by the local squire a couple of hundred years ago. Reputedly, his wife ran off with a neighbouring landowner and he built it so he could spy on the neighbour's property. He was also mad according to local legend! It's now a rather glam 1 bedroom holiday home!
> View attachment 199964
> 
> View attachment 199965


One-bedroom?? What a waste! 
(Sorry, Adam made me agitated).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Ed! Do you sound a bit angry about the weather?


The weather and everything else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> only get paid for 8hrs as well :/


Be angry about it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> No harvest mouse nests today; the farmers on the land we walked cut back the field margins too hard and it felt too sterile for wildlife
> 
> However, it was feeling very spring-like. Lots of birdsong and cawing rooks (a kind of large crow)
> 
> Today's pictures
> 
> Snowdrops
> View attachment 199962
> 
> 
> An Oast House. These are a feature of Kent. You don't find them anywhere else. They were industrial buildings where hops were dried before being sent to the breweries for making beer. Most are now converted into houses.
> 
> Kent is known as the "Garden of England" - it's the heart of hop growing and fruit (mostly apples and cherries) orchards. Sadly both are in decline in recent years. We have seen many acres of both grubbed up and turned over to arable farming in the last twenty years.
> View attachment 199963
> 
> 
> Finally, Hadlow Tower. It's a folly built by the local squire a couple of hundred years ago. Reputedly, his wife ran off with a neighbouring landowner and he built it so he could spy on the neighbour's property. He was also mad according to local legend! It's now a rather glam 1 bedroom holiday home!
> View attachment 199964
> 
> View attachment 199965


It makes me angry when farmers cut into the hedgerows! 
It makes me angry that hop and fruit growing are in decline. 
And I am furious that we don't have rookeries or snowdrops here, I am jealous. 
(thanks for posting, lovely and interesting photos).


----------



## Moozillion

I am annoyed that the pet shop nearest us only had 1 box of cat litter last night- we need 2 boxes!!!
AND they didn't have the correct size of UVB bulb for Jacques!!!!

Just to SHOW THEM, I will drive across town and make those purchases ELSEWHERE!!! Harrumph!!! 
How's that for Wrath??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am annoyed that the pet shop nearest us only had 1 box of cat litter last night- we need 2 boxes!!!
> AND they didn't have the correct size of UVB bulb for Jacques!!!!
> 
> Just to SHOW THEM, I will drive across town and make those purchases ELSEWHERE!!! Harrumph!!!
> How's that for Wrath??!?!


Worth a couple of points. 
I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student arrived and left precisely on time.
So I did the full two hours work. 
Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I am annoyed that the pet shop nearest us only had 1 box of cat litter last night- we need 2 boxes!!!
> AND they didn't have the correct size of UVB bulb for Jacques!!!!
> 
> Just to SHOW THEM, I will drive across town and make those purchases ELSEWHERE!!! Harrumph!!!
> How's that for Wrath??!?!


Roar-some!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta put my shoes on, now! 
I want to wear my slippers. 
And I hate tying laces.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My coffee's cold.
Tidgy's sleeping and won't talk to me.
And wifey's watching McBeal.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Mornin.
> I have a student in 10 minutes.
> Bet she'll be late.
> Even after 12 years the lack of punctuality here makes me furious!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> My student arrived and left precisely on time.
> So I did the full two hours work.
> Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


How frustrating! After 12 years of lack of punctuality! 
PS. A chance visitor to the CDR might be a little confused regarding our mood today. Confusion drives me !


----------



## JoesMum

I'm just going to fill you all with wrath and say that I just don't do it unless there's a very good reason to be angry.

I am very happy to lose today 

It's hard to be angry on a beautiful spring day. And I've just had the news that my godmother's husband is well enough to be discharged from hospital. He just rang my Mum to let her know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm just going to fill you all with wrath and say that I just don't do it unless there's a very good reason to be angry.
> 
> I am very happy to lose today
> 
> It's hard to be angry on a beautiful spring day. And I've just had the news that my godmother's husband is well enough to be discharged from hospital. He just rang my Mum to let her know


Well, I am also very happy to hear this. Can't be anything except delighted with that.
And it's a beautiful spring day here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But now I have to go out shopping.
wifey wants loads of things and my breathing's bed and so's my back.
And they're smashing things next door, making a lot of noise, tiles I think.
I shall pop in and ask for the money he owes me and shout at him, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off out.
Shopkeepers beware.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and I hate burnt toast, too.
Stupid toaster.


----------



## johnandjade

decided not to work late. smeg it!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm just going to fill you all with wrath and say that I just don't do it unless there's a very good reason to be angry.
> 
> I am very happy to lose today
> 
> It's hard to be angry on a beautiful spring day. And I've just had the news that my godmother's husband is well enough to be discharged from hospital. He just rang my Mum to let her know


HOORAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> I drink wine - not wine coolers
> I enjoy beer too
> 
> Am I not a lady?


Oh yes your a lady ! Have a glass of wine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh yes your a lady ! Have a glass of wine !


Good morning, Gramps.
I'm feeling very wrathful, today. 
Grrrrrr. .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I am annoyed that the pet shop nearest us only had 1 box of cat litter last night- we need 2 boxes!!!
> AND they didn't have the correct size of UVB bulb for Jacques!!!!
> 
> Just to SHOW THEM, I will drive across town and make those purchases ELSEWHERE!!! Harrumph!!!
> How's that for Wrath??!?!


Not as much as throwing a brick through the front window with a note tied to it that reads: GET MORE CAT LITTER.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not as much as throwing a brick through the front window with a note tied to it that reads: GET MORE CAT LITTER.


Points.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I'm just going to fill you all with wrath and say that I just don't do it unless there's a very good reason to be angry.
> 
> I am very happy to lose today
> 
> It's hard to be angry on a beautiful spring day. And I've just had the news that my godmother's husband is well enough to be discharged from hospital. He just rang my Mum to let her know


Easy.
Just think of all the Harvest Mice that got shredded by that tractor/mower.
(It's just a game)


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound. going to grab some buds and get a johnny cab


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found some great CDR tortoise type "Get Well" cards at Walgreens and I bought all 8 of them.
Who's sick?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found some great CDR tortoise type "Get Well" cards at Walgreens and I bought all 8 of them.
> Who's sick?


Well apart from N2Torts... 


We could be in for some interesting Christmas cards this year


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Well apart from N2Torts...
> 
> 
> We could be in for some interesting Christmas cards this year


Yes. Very true


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found some great CDR tortoise type "Get Well" cards at Walgreens and I bought all 8 of them.
> Who's sick?


Just got back from shopping, so gasping for breath and quite hot. 
Feel faint and dizzy. 
Shouted at the idiot butcher and someone who put a chair in my way on the pavement.
Bit I'll be fine, soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey is eating celery !!!
For goodness sake, what is the point of celery ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And she's been eating my cheese!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just got back from shopping, so gasping for breath and quite hot.
> Feel faint and dizzy.
> .


You need to calm down. It's not good for your blood pressure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You need to calm down. It's not good for your blood pressure


But wifey is moaning at me! 
I bought the wrong brand of cooking oil, apparently.


----------



## JoesMum

Today's question:
If Adam discovers he's losing today, will that make him wrathful enough to win?


----------



## johnandjade

i don't like being angry, i prefer to be happy. new boots arrived today, just giving them some treatment before doing my best to get them as dirty as quickly as possible tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But now I have to go out shopping.
> wifey wants loads of things and my breathing's bed and so's my back.
> And they're smashing things next door, making a lot of noise, tiles I think.
> I shall pop in and ask for the money he owes me and shout at him, I think.



This is very confusing to me, and it makes me quite full of wrath that I can't understand why Adam's breathing has gone to bed. I can understand his back going to bed, but not the breathing. Is there a 'confused' day? If so, can I save today for then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today's question:
> If Adam discovers he's losing today, will that make him wrathful enough to win?


I am actually probably going to have to disqualify myself for not actually being angry. 
I'l actually in quite a good mood, today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is very confusing to me, and it makes me quite full of wrath that I can't understand why Adam's breathing has gone to bed. I can understand his back going to bed, but not the breathing. Is there a 'confused' day? If so, can I save today for then?


My vision is blurred. 
Whoops. 
I can arrange a confused day and tag it on the end of this current fortnight.
Just for you, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Evening CDR`s. Grrrrr.... I am very angry today. Who wants to get stung ???? I am an angry Bee ! A murder Bee.
Hope you all had a bad, bad day. With rain and cold weather, much work, no time to eat and a cold that`s coming over you !
Wish that the cold might stay long and strong !
Grrrrrr, and you Adam ! It`s all dirty here in the CDR. All corners are dirty and the yellyfish too. What did you do the hole day long ?
Writing silly wrath news? That makes me very angry. WWWWWrrrrraaaatttthhhhhhh !



Is that enough ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Evening CDR`s. Grrrrr.... I am very angry today. Who wants to get stung ???? I am an angry Bee ! A murder Bee.
> Hope you all had a bad, bad day. With rain and cold weather, much work, no time to eat and a cold that`s coming over you !
> Wish that the cold might stay long and strong !
> Grrrrrr, and you Adam ! It`s all dirty here in the CDR. All corners are dirty and the yellyfish too. What did you do the hole day long ?
> Writing silly wrath news? That makes me very angry. WWWWWrrrrraaaatttthhhhhhh !
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough ?




YIPES!!


----------



## meech008

Just checking in to say hello! Busy day today of course  hope everyone's day is wonder(wrath?)full!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Evening CDR`s. Grrrrr.... I am very angry today. Who wants to get stung ???? I am an angry Bee ! A murder Bee.
> Hope you all had a bad, bad day. With rain and cold weather, much work, no time to eat and a cold that`s coming over you !
> Wish that the cold might stay long and strong !
> Grrrrrr, and you Adam ! It`s all dirty here in the CDR. All corners are dirty and the yellyfish too. What did you do the hole day long ?
> Writing silly wrath news? That makes me very angry. WWWWWrrrrraaaatttthhhhhhh !
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough ?


Not enough! 
Sting me if you dare! 
I'm having a bad day, hope you are too. Is it cold and nasty where you are? I do hope so. 
Blame the other Roommates for the dirt, not me! 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
My digestive biscuit is broken.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Sabine, you always look so sunny! Does it come with being a bee?



Wraaaa, I do not answer the question ! Grrrrr.  

( *Only for your eyes*: Yes, Bee`s are very sunny and lovely every day )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Just checking in to say hello! Busy day today of course  hope everyone's day is wonder(wrath?)full!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Not enough!
> Sting me if you dare!
> I'm having a bad day, hope you are too. Is it cold and nasty where you are? I do hope so.
> Blame the other Roommates for the dirt, not me!
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
> My digestive biscuit is broken.



Not enough? Smaaassshhh..... Wants more ? It`ll be a pleasure for me !
Do you wanna get stung ? `Ssssssuummm.... poing ! Take this ! I hope it hurts you badly !
It`s a deep satisfaction for me hearing you have had a bad day. More of these news if you can !
I swallow the wrath of your words and I like it ! More !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Not enough? Smaaassshhh..... Wants more ? It`ll be a pleasure for me !
> Do you wanna get stung ? `Ssssssuummm.... poing ! Take this ! I hope it hurts you badly !
> It`s a deep satisfaction for me hearing you have had a bad day. More of these news if you can !
> I swallow the wrath of your words and I like it ! More !


Here!
*SPLAT! *
Eat jellyfish! 
They sting , too! 
Hope you run out of toilet roll! 
And that the postman eats your mail.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Wraaaa, I do not answer the question ! Grrrrr.
> 
> ( *Only for your eyes*: Yes, Bee`s are very sunny and lovely every day )


Having read your posts about the stinging bee, I withdraw my question.


----------



## Bee62

Hahaha, your yellyfish missed me Adam !!!!!
Today I`ve send you a package and it contains: *Icicle !!!*
Hoping he bites you and trample on your feet !

I love Camels who bite Adam ! I love all camels of the world !


----------



## Kristoff

Goodness, I'd better retreat in the corner before a jellyfish hits me--ouch! That hurt!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hahaha, your yellyfish missed me !!!!!
> Today I`ve send you a package and it contains: *Icicle !!!*
> Hoping he bites you and trample on your feet !
> 
> I love Camels who bite Adam ! I love all camels of the world !


I will eat Icicle! 
Boo to camels! 
Hurrah to camelburgers. 
I am sending you a box of incontinent meerkats.


----------



## Kristoff

And here's one to everyone who refused to play today: Hope you get a meerkat group hug!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will eat Icicle!
> Boo to camels!
> Hurrah to camelburgers.
> I am sending you a box of incontinent meerkats.


SNAP'ish


----------



## Bee62

Incontinent meerkats ? My dog is looking forward for them !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> SNAP'ish


Fear not. 
I am sending you a box of Meerkats who tap dance all night! 
In clogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Incontinent meerkats ? My dog is looking forward for them !


For your dog.


----------



## Bee62

For the meerkats, or against them ....


----------



## Bee62

And against the T-Rex:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For the meerkats, or against them ....


Well, i agree with that.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...rderous-mammal-known-to-science-a7335741.html


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Well, i agree with that.



Then we both can agree ! 
_Wrath against the meerkats !_
That should be our slogan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Then we both can agree !
> _Wrath against the meerkats !_
> That should be our slogan.


It is. 
Meerkats.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i agree with that.
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...rderous-mammal-known-to-science-a7335741.html


Interesting. 
_Independent_, however, seems so dependent on pop-up ads that I can't view the article on the phone without going to too much trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Interesting.
> _Independent_, however, seems so dependent on pop-up ads that I can't view the article on the phone without going to too much trouble.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ring-meerkats-are-baby-killing-cannibals.html ?


----------



## Kristoff

Off to bed. I gave it a try with wrath today, but I also worked hard to keep it under control when driving daughter to and from school. (Road rage is a bit of an issue for me.) If anyone dares to deduct any points for my keeping it cool on the road, I'll be furious. Just FYI. 
Good night, roommates.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ring-meerkats-are-baby-killing-cannibals.html ?


Yes. The Telegraph is more independent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Off to bed. I gave it a try with wrath today, but I also worked hard to keep it under control when driving daughter to and from school. (Road rage is a bit of an issue for me.) If anyone dares to deduct any points for my keeping it cool on the road, I'll be furious. Just FYI.
> Good night, roommates.


Understood. 
Points.
Night night, Lena.
Hope the bugs bite.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Understood.
> Points.
> Night night, Lena.
> Hope the bugs bite.


Likewise - in a few hours.  And dream of live camels and infanticidal meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Likewise - in a few hours.  And dream of live camels and infanticidal meerkats.


Hope the wool spider gets you.


----------



## Bee62

No more wrath in the CDR ?
Can I have a motto ( wish ) for tomorrow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No more wrath in the CDR ?
> Can I have a motto ( wish ) for tomorrow?


Tomorrow is *Kindness.*
But what would you wish for, Bee ?
Oh, and Grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Grrrrr....

I would wish * LOVE* !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, Kindness includes unselfish love, as well as other things, so that's included ! 
Humbug!


----------



## Bee62

Du bist ein störrischer alter Mann ! Ich hoffe dein Zorn wird dich auffressen ! 

 And now ??? That`s Humbug...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gramps.
> I'm feeling very wrathful, today.
> Grrrrrr. .


No your a greatGerman lady !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So far this has all been so unfair.
I am a lazy, over eating cranky S.O.B. Each and every day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am. 
It probably will. 
And you too.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Grandpa,

we are only playing ! Playing wrath. It`s the motto for today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So far this has all been so unfair.
> I am a lazy, over eating cranky S.O.B. Each and every day.


Me, too. 
Except for the overeating bit. 
But I smoke too much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No your a greatGerman lady !


She's a stingy Bee, today. 
Ouch !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> She's a stingy Bee, today.
> Ouch !



I`m not stingy ! 
Do you know that bees must die if they sting one time ? I don`t wanna die.
I always use a needle to sting.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> I`m not stingy !
> Do you know that bees must die if they sting one time ? I don`t wanna die.
> I always use a needle to sting.....


Myth !
Most species of bee can sting multiple times, it's only one species, the honey bee, that can only sting once.
And some wasps can only sting once, too. 
Boo to wasps.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed now. I'm looking forward to a kinder day tomorrow (that's the chocolate eggs with tots in right?)

Good night all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. I'm looking forward to a kinder day tomorrow (that's the chocolate eggs with tots in right?)
> 
> Good night all


Kinda eggs make me angry ! 
Especially with tots in.
Night night, Linda, sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

All the wrath had made me tired. So I learned, that wrath is no good.
Kindness, like today ( here is today: 00:10 am ) is much better.

Good night kindly roommates.
Good night wrathy Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All the wrath had made me tired. So I learned, that wrath is no good.
> Kindness, like today ( here is today: 00:10 am ) is much better.
> 
> Good night kindly roommates.
> Good night wrathy Adam.


I agree it's very difficult, isn't it ?
But i'll be angry for the next few minutes.
Grrrrrrr!!!!
Hope the bed bites you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone


Good evening, Noel ! 
Nice to hear from you, hope you're still making good progress .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It was very difficult pretending to be angry today. 
The winner is Sabine who was brilliant fun. 
Your prize; Bee : 





If you ever want angry hair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, thankfully wrath is behind us and a new game begins. 
Today is *Kindness.*
That's friendship, loyalty, benevolence, a positive outlook to inspire others to be kind. 
Also trust and empathy. 
Daily stuff in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel !
> Nice to hear from you, hope you're still making good progress .


Hi Adam
I am making good progress.
Tomorrow I wrap the classroom training portion of my training.
Now I wait to start my 30 day on road training. Now the real fun starts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I am making good progress.
> Tomorrow I wrap the classroom training portion of my training.
> Now I wait to start my 30 day on road training. Now the real fun starts.


No problem tomorrow then.
Do you get the weekends off ?
Or is it 30 days straight ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I am making good progress.
> Tomorrow I wrap the classroom training portion of my training.
> Now I wait to start my 30 day on road training. Now the real fun starts.


Ooh.
That'll be fun. Don't forget to read off the bridge clearance heights.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Go Pro camera. Check.
High speed stabilizer. Check.
High speed run coming soon.
Looking at the photo I just noticed that I never tightened the right hand bar mount. Wow.
Double check my modifications. Soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
I've spent the afternoon playing in the garage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Go Pro camera. Check.
> High speed stabilizer. Check.
> High speed run coming soon.
> Looking at the photo I just noticed that I never tightened the right hand bar mount. Wow.
> Double check my modifications. Soon.


Looks like a helicopter cockpit. 
Night , Ed, sounds like you've had a fun evening. 
Hurrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem tomorrow then.
> Do you get the weekends off ?
> Or is it 30 days straight ?


I get the weekends off. 
Thank Goodness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I get the weekends off.
> Thank Goodness


Indeed.
But those 30 days will be exciting and fun, too, i expect.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> But those 30 days will be exciting and fun, too, i expect.


In the least.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, gang! 
And Nos da!

Adam and Sabine CERTAINLY sounded  Wrathful!!!! 
I'm glad tomorrow is Kindness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, gang!
> And Nos da!
> 
> Adam and Sabine CERTAINLY sounded  Wrathful!!!!
> I'm glad tomorrow is Kindness!


Hi, bye ! 
We love each other really. 
I wish all the happiest dreams visit Sabine tonight and always. 
And you too, Bea, dreams of the nicest lands and bestest people, and yummiest food.
Sleep well.


----------



## meech008

Hello friends  can't wait to be done with flu season. Check in tomorrow before work!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello friends  can't wait to be done with flu season. Check in tomorrow before work!


Hi, Meech. 
You take care and try not to get the flu yourself !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
It is now time for us to love one another.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> All the wrath had made me tired. So I learned, that wrath is no good.
> Kindness, like today ( here is today: 00:10 am ) is much better.
> 
> Good night kindly roommates.
> Good night wrathy Adam.


Here's a gift for Sabine's victory:



Good morning, roommates! I'll try to be kind when I haggle in the bazaar today.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Go Pro camera. Check.
> High speed stabilizer. Check.
> High speed run coming soon.
> Looking at the photo I just noticed that I never tightened the right hand bar mount. Wow.
> Double check my modifications. Soon.




the beast!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all you wonderful people it's only smeggin friday!!! 

it's a johnny cab to work this morning, another ruff night with jade snoring  don't fancy walking in theses either



hope everyone has a great day


----------



## johnandjade

woke with this playing in my head


----------



## johnandjade

before





after doing work im not ment to


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> before
> View attachment 200031
> 
> View attachment 200032
> 
> 
> after doing work im not ment to
> View attachment 200033


But you're too kind! Lots of points, I guess


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope you all have a wonderful Friday. 

John, if we ever meet up, we have a Fiesta that needs your TLC on the paintwork! That looks great


----------



## Kristoff

I'm awful.


----------



## Kristoff

"Five more minutes, mom!"
Say good morning to Elsa!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies, how are we today?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies, how are we today?


Very well. Thank you kindly young sir


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Very well. Thank you kindly young sir



glad to hear ma'am (tips hat)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all you wonderful people it's only smeggin friday!!!
> 
> it's a johnny cab to work this morning, another ruff night with jade snoring  don't fancy walking in theses either
> View attachment 200029
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a great day


You too, John


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> You too, John




good morning sir, how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm,



absolute classic rock, genre.. pop ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said

It was very difficult pretending to be angry today.
The winner is Sabine who was brilliant fun. 
Your prize; Bee :






Thank you Adam for the nice price of wrath.
I really enjoyed the silly wrath writings.

Yes, and I love you too, Adam !


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon lovefully roommates.
It`s is every day a pleasure for me to come into the CDR and listen and reading what you are doing. It is a fixed event of my day to be here, and I miss it when I have no time.
Thank you for the pleasure to stay here with you all. I don`t write this because the motto of the day is kindness.
I write it because I mean it from the bottom of my heart.

Sabine


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff

Hello Lena,

I love pictures of Elsa. Please upload more ! 
Thank you for your gift ( the poem of the little girl with the curl )

And be patient and kind on the bazaar.


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after doing work im not ment to






Hello John,

a really good work that you have done ! My car would need and like your hands too !


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Meech.
> You take care and try not to get the flu yourself !


I've never had the flu *knock on every piece of wood available* but my coworkers are dropping like flies from it. It's been a really bad year here with it.


----------



## meech008

Morning everyone. Slept like a rock last night for once. Here's to hoping this day goes by quickly. My sister and her fiancé are staying with us until Sunday


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon ladies


----------



## Bee62

Good morning meech,

flu mostly stays away from strong, healty people.
I never had the flu too.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon John

Wie geht es dir heute ? ( How are you today ? )


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I hope your Friday is going well

Guten Tag Sabine. Mir geht es gut 

Tünaydın Lena ... should that be 
Добрый день?

And for Zac 
طاب مسائك


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said

[QUOTEGuten Tag Sabine. Mir geht es gut ][/QUOTE]

Danke ! 
Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

I found this cute tortoise in the TFO. 
Can I please keep her, @Yvonne ?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I hope your Friday is going well
> 
> Guten Tag Sabine. Mir geht es gut
> 
> Tünaydın Lena ... should that be
> Добрый день?
> 
> And for Zac
> طاب مسائك


I had to google "tünaydın".  Apparently, very few people use it, so I never heard it. The more common is "merhaba" - "hello". 
Добрый день to you too!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir, how are you?


Good. Sorry. I left again.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Ed,

yesterday we`ve spoken about retirement.
You are very young for this.  Do you work in a public service ?

In Germany you have to work much more longer for retirement.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon John
> 
> Wie geht es dir heute ? ( How are you today ? )




gut, danka! und du ?


----------



## johnandjade

time for another good deed. this was i. the body shop for repair on another panel and they missed this?!?


----------



## johnandjade

and after




£60 saved for the company


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> gut, danka! und du ?



 Very well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Here's a gift for Sabine's victory:
> View attachment 200028
> 
> 
> Good morning, roommates! I'll try to be kind when I haggle in the bazaar today.


Good afternoon, Lena.
I love haggling, it's one of my very favourite things in life, right now. 
I went to the market and there was a guy with a stall of sponge cake.
The next stall sold only jelly (jello) and the next only custard. 
I thought : 
"That's a trifle bazaar. "


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all you wonderful people it's only smeggin friday!!!
> 
> it's a johnny cab to work this morning, another ruff night with jade snoring  don't fancy walking in theses either
> View attachment 200029
> 
> 
> hope everyone has a great day


Good afternoon, John, you brilliant fellow. 
Only one student today and wifey's doing him before his TOEFL exam tomorrow. 
He's lazy, he won't do as well as he needs too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> But you're too kind! Lots of points, I guess


Oh, okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.
> 
> John, if we ever meet up, we have a Fiesta that needs your TLC on the paintwork! That looks great


Good afternoon, lovely Linda. 
Hope that your Friday's going swimmingly (in the English weather) and will continue to do so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 200034
> 
> I'm awful.


Good afternoon. 
I'm glad we can be nice to each other again.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> before
> View attachment 200031
> 
> View attachment 200032
> 
> 
> after doing work im not ment to
> View attachment 200033


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 200035
> 
> "Five more minutes, mom!"
> Say good morning to Elsa!


Good afternoon, Elsa. 
Hope you've had a nice sleep. 
What a beautiful girl you are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You too, John


Good morning, Ed, you amazing chap! 
The biscuit with my coffee is crispy, unbroken and delicious today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> It was very difficult pretending to be angry today.
> The winner is Sabine who was brilliant fun.
> Your prize; Bee :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Adam for the nice price of wrath.
> I really enjoyed the silly wrath writings.
> 
> Yes, and I love you too, Adam !


Blushes.
Thanks,
Good afternoon, you beautiful Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon lovefully roommates.
> It`s is every day a pleasure for me to come into the CDR and listen and reading what you are doing. It is a fixed event of my day to be here, and I miss it when I have no time.
> Thank you for the pleasure to stay here with you all. I don`t write this because the motto of the day is kindness.
> I write it because I mean it from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Sabine


And it's very wonderful to have you with us, Sabine.
I miss you when you don't post.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm out being kind to people on other threads. Does that count?


----------



## Moozillion

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!! 

Today should be the day for Wrath, not Kindness!!!!!!
We bring Elsa inside for the winter, and she stays in an enclosure we built in a small sunroom that adjoins our bedroom. Our 3 cats are very curious about it, but ever since we got Elsa, almost 5 years ago, that room has been officially a CAT FREE ZONE: NO cats allowed, EVER. 
Our smallest cat, Rosie, was rescued as a tiny feral kitten, and despite being half the size of the 2 boys, she is our smartest, most devious cat. 
The door to Elsa's Room is a pair of French doors, and Rosie has figured out she can push and rattle the doors until they open. So we put a latch on the doors. But we don't always remember to latch it. 
Just a little while ago I came into our bedroom to find the door to Elsa's room  OPEN. Rosie came sauntering out, looking very pleased with herself, and our alpha cat, Julio was  STANDING OVER ELSA UNDER HER BASKING LIGHT!!!!!!! I snatched him up and he is currently serving 10- Life in the laundry room. Rosie, being a rescued feral, and VERY quick to size up situations, was off under the bed before I even got to her. 
I checked Elsa over very closely and she seems fine. But I'm certain she's a bit unsettled since she refused to eat, and tried to dig in. But it was time for her soak, so I draped a blanket over the end of her tub to help her feel safe. She is currently sprawled in her tub, looking pretty comfortable. 

Hubby thought the whole thing was funny. 
I have corrected him. He no longer thinks it's funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning everyone. Slept like a rock last night for once. Here's to hoping this day goes by quickly. My sister and her fiancé are staying with us until Sunday


Good morning, magnificent Michelle.
I remember your sister, you posted a photo of the two of you together. 
Send her our love.
And have a great weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I hope your Friday is going well
> 
> Guten Tag Sabine. Mir geht es gut
> 
> Tünaydın Lena ... should that be
> Добрый день?
> 
> And for Zac
> طاب مسائك


Wow ! 
Very impressive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I had to google "tünaydın".  Apparently, very few people use it, so I never heard it. The more common is "merhaba" - "hello".
> Добрый день to you too!


Similar to our 'Marhaban ' which means 'Hello' in general Arabic, but is more "Welcome" in our Moroccan dialect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and after
> View attachment 200047
> View attachment 200048
> 
> 
> £60 saved for the company


Points.
And extra for the handsome chap reflected in the panel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Brilliant!!!!


Good morning, marvelous Moozillion. 
Lovely to see you, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm out being kind to people on other threads. Does that count?


Yup, those that I see, do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today should be the day for Wrath, not Kindness!!!!!!
> We bring Elsa inside for the winter, and she stays in an enclosure we built in a small sunroom that adjoins our bedroom. Our 3 cats are very curious about it, but ever since we got Elsa, almost 5 years ago, that room has been officially a CAT FREE ZONE: NO cats allowed, EVER.
> Our smallest cat, Rosie, was rescued as a tiny feral kitten, and despite being half the size of the 2 boys, she is our smartest, most devious cat.
> The door to Elsa's Room is a pair of French doors, and Rosie has figured out she can push and rattle the doors until they open. So we put a latch on the doors. But we don't always remember to latch it.
> Just a little while ago I came into our bedroom to find the door to Elsa's room  OPEN. Rosie came sauntering out, looking very pleased with herself, and our alpha cat, Julio was  STANDING OVER ELSA UNDER HER BASKING LIGHT!!!!!!! I snatched him up and he is currently serving 10- Life in the laundry room. Rosie, being a rescued feral, and VERY quick to size up situations, was off under the bed before I even got to her.
> I checked Elsa over very closely and she seems fine. But I'm certain she's a bit unsettled since she refused to eat, and tried to dig in. But it was time for her soak, so I draped a blanket over the end of her tub to help her feel safe. She is currently sprawled in her tub, looking pretty comfortable.
> 
> Hubby thought the whole thing was funny.
> I have corrected him. He no longer thinks it's funny.


Golly! 
We have to be so careful
Sometimes, on the terrace or in the garden a cat will appear from nowhere and pad towards Tidgy. Some of these cats are virtually feral and often hungry, they don't get fed here and are left to scavenge for themselves. Tidgy is totally unafraid and will stretch her head out and up to see what it is.
Stupid tort.
No harm done yet, but it terrifies me, so I never leave her alone outside for one moment, except in her secured enclosure on the terrace, but this is not her favourite place, wifey hasn't been out with her for a year and a half. 
I'm glad that Elsa was okay and no harm was done.
Bad hubby!
And love to Elsa.


----------



## Moozillion

Everyone over here has calmed down: Elsa is eating and Julio is out of lock-up. 
I have to take some of the blame for the scare, since I was probably the last one in Elsa's room, so it was most likely me that left her door unlocked. 

But all's well that end's well...or so I've heard from William S. 

The Mardi Gras season is heating up down here: tomorrow we are invited to 2 parties- including one with a pig roast!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Everyone over here has calmed down: Elsa is eating and Julio is out of lock-up.
> I have to take some of the blame for the scare, since I was probably the last one in Elsa's room, so it was most likely me that left her door unlocked.
> 
> But all's well that end's well...or so I've heard from William S.
> 
> The Mardi Gras season is heating up down here: tomorrow we are invited to 2 parties- including one with a pig roast!!!


Glad peace has been restored.
Yuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Pig roasts are so great! 
Don't get them here, of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad peace has been restored.
> Yuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pig roasts are so great!
> Don't get them here, of course.


Do you have camel roasts?


----------



## johnandjade

all done. due to my charitable work i now have to play catch up on monday but never mind

on of the guys in work had a couple beers in his boot/trunk wich he gave me . started walking home and my friend who works at base stopped and gave me a lift home!! karma is awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do you have camel roasts?


Nope. 
Our barbeques are never big pieces or whole animals, just sausages, kefta ( lumps of mince) and skewer kebabs . Lovely , but small scale stuff done on tiny griddles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all done. due to my charitable work i now have to play catch up on monday but never mind
> 
> on of the guys in work had a couple beers in his boot/trunk wich he gave me . started walking home and my friend who works at base stopped and gave me a lift home!! karma is awesome


Great stuff. 
He gave you the beers from his car ????? Cannot understand the concept.


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great stuff.
> He gave you the beers from his car ????? Cannot understand the concept.




left overs from a fishing trip is my guess... though i cant understand the concept of giving beer away?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> left overs from a fishing trip is my guess... though i cant understand the concept of giving beer away?!?


Quite. 
Altruism gone mad. 
He wins the day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> Altruism gone mad.
> He wins the day.




auld marty. he's the driver who brings in the pies , he's actually due to retire soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> auld marty. he's the driver who brings in the pies , he's actually due to retire soon.


Which is rather a shame for the rest of you!


----------



## johnandjade

so remember i had suspected ring worm on my arm? it's still itching but cleared up... however my hand is now itching and,




does it spread?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which is rather a shame for the rest of you!




it is, one of the valeters was wanting his job... leaving a job opening 
however it went to a mechanics brother. there's still hope though


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so remember i had suspected ring worm on my arm? it's still itching but cleared up... however my hand is now itching and,
> View attachment 200061
> View attachment 200062
> 
> 
> does it spread?


It's a fungal infection, so yes it can spread. With your work in a damp environment it's quite likely that it could spread ... or simply return. Athlete's foot cream like Lamisil will clear it.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's a fungal infection, so yes it can spread. With your work in a damp environment it's quite likely that it could spread ... or simply return. Athlete's foot cream like Lamisil will clear it.



lyn compared it with shell rot, so i understood that but  

i still have the cream doc gave for arm so will start using it. fankoo mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so remember i had suspected ring worm on my arm? it's still itching but cleared up... however my hand is now itching and,
> View attachment 200061
> View attachment 200062
> 
> 
> does it spread?


Looks most uncomfortable. 
Sleeping in Fido's baked bean substrate can have this effect.
It can spread but athlete's foot cream should snuff it out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's a fungal infection, so yes it can spread. With your work in a damp environment it's quite likely that it could spread ... or simply return. Athlete's foot cream like Lamisil will clear it.


SNAP !
(ish).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed,
> 
> yesterday we`ve spoken about retirement.
> You are very young for this.  Do you work in a public service ?
> 
> In Germany you have to work much more longer for retirement.


Yes.
It's a county/state school board job. I am a fleet vehicle mechanic.
I started washing towels at a middle school in 1981.
Adam actually retired much younger than myself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed, you amazing chap!
> The biscuit with my coffee is crispy, unbroken and delicious today.


My Mountain Dew isn't particularly cold or bubbly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> It's a county/state school board job. I am a fleet vehicle mechanic.
> I started washing towels at a middle school in 1981.
> Adam actually retired much younger than myself.


Yup.
Cos I'm bone idle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Mountain Dew isn't particularly cold or bubbly.


Oh, no. 
The End of the World is Nigh.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> It's a county/state school board job. I am a fleet vehicle mechanic.
> I started washing towels at a middle school in 1981.
> Adam actually retired much younger than myself.


And all 3 of us are a very similar age


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And all 3 of us are a very similar age


I'm about 10.


----------



## johnandjade

so, fidos climbing corner has been covered in lard so he cant climb anymore..



removed the silk vines completely to eliminate the possibility of his disillusioned little mind of it being food. however he has started again on his backup corner, no vines.



i wonder his reasons?


----------



## johnandjade

landed butter side up




will be spreading lard on that corner as well!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no.
> The End of the World is Nigh.




blast it with compressed air and shake


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so, fidos climbing corner has been covered in lard so he cant climb anymore..
> View attachment 200063
> 
> 
> removed the silk vines completely to eliminate the possibility of his disillusioned little mind of it being food. however he has started again on his backup corner, no vines.
> View attachment 200064
> 
> 
> i wonder his reasons?
> View attachment 200065


You are brilliant, Fido.
He is just exploring his territory and trying to expand it, I reckon.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200066
> 
> 
> View attachment 200067
> 
> 
> 
> landed butter side up
> View attachment 200068
> 
> 
> 
> will be spreading lard on that corner as well!


GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are brilliant, Fido.
> He is just exploring his territory and trying to expand it, I reckon.


I agree. I think Fido may be dropping hints about needing larger accommodation


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are brilliant, Fido.
> He is just exploring his territory and trying to expand it, I reckon.




he has requested a small geological hammer and a pin up of rita hayworth


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I agree. I think Fido may be dropping hints about needing larger accommodation




he's in 7x3 , only other option is second level :/


----------



## Killerrookie

I just worked out with the DA on my probation and got 10 hours of community service. Plan to get it over with and move on in life and forget this ever happened.


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> I just worked out with the DA on my probation and got 10 hours of community service. Plan to get it over with and move on in life and forget this ever happened.




always a positive  , out out chaios comes operchancancity  

it could have been a lot worse, chalk it up to personal growth


----------



## johnandjade

watching idiot abroad


----------



## meech008

Hope everyone is having a magnificent day! Only 7.5 more hours to go until I'm off for two days!! Have a wonderful rest of your day everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Hope everyone is having a magnificent day! Only 7.5 more hours to go until I'm off for two days!! Have a wonderful rest of your day everyone!




woohoo \m/\m/ 

if i remember correctly, is it granny brodie?


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> I just worked out with the DA on my probation and got 10 hours of community service. Plan to get it over with and move on in life and forget this ever happened.


Hello and welcome back. It's good to see to see you again


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> watching idiot abroad


For a moment there I thought you were referring to someone (e.g. me), but it's not the Wrath Day. 

Good evening, roommates!


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> I just worked out with the DA on my probation and got 10 hours of community service. Plan to get it over with and move on in life and forget this ever happened.


Nice to 'not-see' you back in the CDR, Austin!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> watching idiot abroad





Kristoff said:


> For a moment there I thought you were referring to someone (e.g. me), but it's not the Wrath Day.
> 
> Good evening, roommates!


Comedy series 
http://www.rickygervais.com/anidiotabroad.php


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Everyone over here has calmed down: Elsa is eating and Julio is out of lock-up.
> I have to take some of the blame for the scare, since I was probably the last one in Elsa's room, so it was most likely me that left her door unlocked.
> 
> But all's well that end's well...or so I've heard from William S.
> 
> The Mardi Gras season is heating up down here: tomorrow we are invited to 2 parties- including one with a pig roast!!!


Glad Elsa and everyone else is OK. Cats shared the garden on and off with my torts last summer and showed little interest. Still, I was planning a covered enclosure this year. My Elsa showed an inexplicable interest in cat poo though  making me pick the stuff before she would every single day!


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion

I`ve read the "cat - tortoise accident". Glad to hear that Elsa wasn`t hurt. Cat`s are so curious. I suggest they don`t want to harm Elsa, but one bite in the head or a leg.....

@johnandjade
I saw the photo of your hand and arm. Have you a wound there ? A red line from a wound getting longer could be a sign for a blood poisoning.
Hope is it not so.

@ZEROPILOT
In Germany men must work to the age of 67 and women at the age of 65 to get the government pension !
Be happy to live in America.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> For a moment there I thought you were referring to someone (e.g. me), but it's not the Wrath Day.
> 
> Good evening, roommates!




i met adam and wifey abroad 
i not only look but am the same as the show


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Our barbeques are never big pieces or whole animals, just sausages, kefta ( lumps of mince) and skewer kebabs . Lovely , but small scale stuff done on tiny griddles.
> View attachment 200060


Who's the lovely lady?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i met adam and wifey abroad
> i not only look but am the same as the show


Well, I don't look like Ricky Gervais. Much.


----------



## Kristoff

Just learned something new: "World Cat Day is celebrated on 17 February in much of Europe and on 1 March in Russia." Happy World Cat Day, cat lovers and in particular: @Moozillion, @Bee62, and, of course, @ZEROPILOT!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My Elsa showed an inexplicable interest in cat poo though  making me pick the stuff before she would every single day!


That is a surprisingly common habit of torts. One of the easiest ways for them to pick up gut parasites.


----------



## JoesMum

Today is apparently "Random Acts of Kindness" Day


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> I`ve read the "cat - tortoise accident". Glad to hear that Elsa wasn`t hurt. Cat`s are so curious. I suggest they don`t want to harm Elsa, but one bite in the head or a leg.....
> 
> @johnandjade
> I saw the photo of your hand and arm. Have you a wound there ? A red line from a wound getting longer could be a sign for a blood poisoning.
> Hope is it not so.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT
> In Germany men must work to the age of 67 and women at the age of 65 to get the government pension !
> Be happy to live in America.




it's an old bee sting ....

i have a bad broken wrist and arthritis, 2 operations though not for a year or so, more surgery needed 


mum has diagnosed as ringworm and i have cream . allis gut, danke(?) 



ich essen 'CHICKEN NUGGETS' und 'GREGGS SAUSAGE ROLL' mit
'RED SAUCE'. ich trinken budweiser... das is zare gut!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Today is apparently "Random Acts of Kindness" Day




bonus points then


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Killerrookie said:


> I just worked out with the DA on my probation and got 10 hours of community service. Plan to get it over with and move on in life and forget this ever happened.


Great. 
What a little nightmare that turned into.


----------



## Bee62

Hi John,

sorry to hear of a broken wrist and operations in the past. And arthritis now. 
But I don`t think that this is a ringworm.

Love it when you are writing German.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> I`ve read the "cat - tortoise accident". Glad to hear that Elsa wasn`t hurt. Cat`s are so curious. I suggest they don`t want to harm Elsa, but one bite in the head or a leg.....
> 
> @johnandjade
> I saw the photo of your hand and arm. Have you a wound there ? A red line from a wound getting longer could be a sign for a blood poisoning.
> Hope is it not so.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT
> In Germany men must work to the age of 67 and women at the age of 65 to get the government pension !
> Be happy to live in America.


With my job it's 30 years no matter the age. But I deferred it for another 5 years.
I DO get taxed higher because I'll be so young.
The government wants you to quickly die after you retire and gets angry if you retire young.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> The government wants you to quickly die after you retire and gets angry if you retire young.



Yes, that`s so true ! 
In Germany you can retire younger too if you had worked 40 years.. It is your decision. But the pension ( payment ) you get is much smaller for the rest of your life.


----------



## JoesMum

Here in the UK, state retirement ages vary. When I started work, it was 60 for women and 65 for men with full pension after 40 years service. However, retirement ages have fairly recentlybeen equalised for men and women and then increased due to the aging population. Basically they can't afford for us all to retire at 65. 

For me, it's now 66... and my children are wondering if they'll ever get to retire on a pension. It's currently predicted at 70.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he has requested a small geological hammer and a pin up of rita hayworth


I can supply both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he's in 7x3 , only other option is second level :/


They are never happy. 
However big is never big enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I just worked out with the DA on my probation and got 10 hours of community service. Plan to get it over with and move on in life and forget this ever happened.


Good to hear from you, Austin. 
Indeed, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> watching idiot abroad


You're watching me ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hope everyone is having a magnificent day! Only 7.5 more hours to go until I'm off for two days!! Have a wonderful rest of your day everyone!


These are crazy shifts. 
Good luck, Michelle, you really deserve a super weekend. 
Blimey !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo \m/\m/
> 
> if i remember correctly, is it granny brodie?


Yup! 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> For a moment there I thought you were referring to someone (e.g. me), but it's not the Wrath Day.
> 
> Good evening, roommates!


SNAP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Who's the lovely lady?


That is Hanna, a Berber friend of mine I taught for several years and is now studying to be a doctor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today is apparently "Random Acts of Kindness" Day


Well, that's a most splendid coincidence. 
I shall go out and give a piece of chicken to a random cat at once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's an old bee sting ....
> 
> i have a bad broken wrist and arthritis, 2 operations though not for a year or so, more surgery needed
> 
> 
> mum has diagnosed as ringworm and i have cream . allis gut, danke(?)
> 
> 
> 
> ich essen 'CHICKEN NUGGETS' und 'GREGGS SAUSAGE ROLL' mit
> 'RED SAUCE'. ich trinken budweiser... das is zare gut!!


Blimey ! 
That must have been some bee to do all that damage !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, state retirement ages vary. When I started work, it was 60 for women and 65 for men with full pension after 40 years service. However, retirement ages have fairly recentlybeen equalised for men and women and then increased due to the aging population. Basically they can't afford for us all to retire at 65.
> 
> For me, it's now 66... and my children are wondering if they'll ever get to retire on a pension. It's currently predicted at 70.


wifey got hers at 62. 
Mine gets ever further away......................


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> With my job it's 30 years no matter the age. But I deferred it for another 5 years.
> I DO get taxed higher because I'll be so young.
> The government wants you to quickly die after you retire and gets angry if you retire young.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?



Whassa' matta' you? Can't you read invisible ink?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Whassa' matta' you? Can't you read invisible ink?


----------



## Yvonne G

EEK! Adam! Watch your mouth!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> EEK! Adam! Watch your mouth!!!


Oh, you can read it. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> sorry to hear of a broken wrist and operations in the past. And arthritis now.
> But I don`t think that this is a ringworm.
> 
> Love it when you are writing German.




ich habba kunder kuchen in mien tash


----------



## Bee62

Good evening John,
what means "kunder" and "tash" ?
Please write it in English.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ich habba kunder kuchen in mien tash





Bee62 said:


> Good evening John,
> what means "kunder" and "tash" ?
> Please write it in English.


In German I'm going for
"Ich habe keine Kuchen in meiner Tasche"

I have no cakes in my pocket. 

A scraped pass of O Level German from 1980 enables me to to "translate"  I still don't know how I passed that exam


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


That was an error: I started a post but changed my mind!


----------



## Moozillion

It's overcast, chilly and drizzly here: perfect napping weather...zzzz


----------



## JoesMum

We're heading for an unseasonal heatwave apparently. We have 18C / 65F forecast for Monday! Unheard of for January even in southern UK. It will only be 10 days since it last snowed!

I am so glad Joe is in a fridge!

Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are heading north to see my Mum so hopefully I'll be able to post some nice view 'postcards'

I have at least remembered to post some local postcards recently


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> In German I'm going for
> "Ich habe keine Kuchen in meiner Tasche"
> 
> I have no cakes in my pocket.



Great ! You got the grade 1 from me !
But who carries cakes in his pocket?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200066
> 
> 
> View attachment 200067
> 
> 
> 
> landed butter side up
> View attachment 200068
> 
> 
> 
> will be spreading lard on that corner as well!


He's not climbing - he's levitorting!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so, fidos climbing corner has been covered in lard so he cant climb anymore..


Won't it go mouldy - or worse attract maggots?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> I love haggling, it's one of my very favourite things in life, right now.
> I went to the market and there was a guy with a stall of sponge cake.
> The next stall sold only jelly (jello) and the next only custard.
> I thought :
> "That's a trifle bazaar. "


I hope you got your just desserts!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today should be the day for Wrath, not Kindness!!!!!!
> We bring Elsa inside for the winter, and she stays in an enclosure we built in a small sunroom that adjoins our bedroom. Our 3 cats are very curious about it, but ever since we got Elsa, almost 5 years ago, that room has been officially a CAT FREE ZONE: NO cats allowed, EVER.
> Our smallest cat, Rosie, was rescued as a tiny feral kitten, and despite being half the size of the 2 boys, she is our smartest, most devious cat.
> The door to Elsa's Room is a pair of French doors, and Rosie has figured out she can push and rattle the doors until they open. So we put a latch on the doors. But we don't always remember to latch it.
> Just a little while ago I came into our bedroom to find the door to Elsa's room  OPEN. Rosie came sauntering out, looking very pleased with herself, and our alpha cat, Julio was  STANDING OVER ELSA UNDER HER BASKING LIGHT!!!!!!! I snatched him up and he is currently serving 10- Life in the laundry room. Rosie, being a rescued feral, and VERY quick to size up situations, was off under the bed before I even got to her.
> I checked Elsa over very closely and she seems fine. But I'm certain she's a bit unsettled since she refused to eat, and tried to dig in. But it was time for her soak, so I draped a blanket over the end of her tub to help her feel safe. She is currently sprawled in her tub, looking pretty comfortable.
> 
> Hubby thought the whole thing was funny.
> I have corrected him. He no longer thinks it's funny.


Sounds like a catortstrophe avoided in the nick of time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That was an error: I started a post but changed my mind!


Oh.
Not invisible ink ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're heading for an unseasonal heatwave apparently. We have 18C / 65F forecast for Monday! Unheard of for January even in southern UK. It will only be 10 days since it last snowed!
> 
> I am so glad Joe is in a fridge!
> 
> Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are heading north to see my Mum so hopefully I'll be able to post some nice view 'postcards'
> 
> I have at least remembered to post some local postcards recently


And beautiful they were, too. 
Look forward to lots more.
Hope your mum's okay.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> It's a county/state school board job. I am a fleet vehicle mechanic.
> I started washing towels at a middle school in 1981.
> Adam actually retired much younger than myself.


That's the sort of job that would wipe the smile off your face and sounds like
you were quite young when you threw the towel in, Ed?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I agree. I think Fido may be dropping hints about needing larger accommodation


...Maybe add a second floor with a ramp access?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he's in 7x3 , only other option is second level :/


SNAP!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo \m/\m/
> 
> if i remember correctly, is it granny brodie?


Isn't Granny Brodie Kirsty's nana - Elsie?
Wonder where @kirsty Johnston is these days and how she is?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
Hope all is well in the CDR and in your lives!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope you got your just desserts!


I bought lots with some excellent haggling. 
It was as easy as pie.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We're heading for an unseasonal heatwave apparently. We have 18C / 65F forecast for Monday! Unheard of for January even in southern UK. It will only be 10 days since it last snowed!
> 
> I am so glad Joe is in a fridge!
> 
> Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are heading north to see my Mum so hopefully I'll be able to post some nice view 'postcards'
> 
> I have at least remembered to post some local postcards recently



It will be warmer but wet in this area according to the weatherman tonight, so no sunbathing for us yet!
Hope you have a lovely weekend and that your Mum is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Isn't Granny Brodie Kirsty's nana - Elsie?
> Wonder where @kirsty Johnston is these days and how she is?


Oh, yeah, you are right, I think. 
Just checked, you're right. 
Granny Brodie had a cancer scare towards the end of last year, but it was a mistake and she's fine. 
Last heard from Kirsty in late November and all was well. 
Nothing since.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bought lots with some excellent haggling.
> It was as easy as pie.



Hope you didn't mharangue the stall holders too much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> Hope all is well in the CDR and in your lives!


All good here, lovely Lyn. 
How was the theatre trip ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good here, lovely Lyn.
> How was the theatre trip ?


Excellent thanks Admirable Adam!
It was a comedy based around kids in the 50's so lots of golden oldies
.......and they knew all the words to the songs too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you didn't mharangue the stall holders too much!


No, I didn't wish to be remanded in custardy.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I didn't wish to be remanded in custardy.


....that would just about take the biscuit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....that would just about take the biscuit!


I couldn't pud up with it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I couldn't pud up with it.


You'd have to be off your trolley to just roll over and put up with it.


----------



## Bee62

Hi folks,
it`s time for me to call my bed. 
If it is a nice bed this evening it`ll might come to me. Hooohhh, good bed, gooood bed !

If not ..... I will use a rope and I`ll tie the nasty bed down to get in it.......

Night, night roommates.

Beeeedddd, come along, beeedddddd........hohaaa, goood bed come to me..... that`s fine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You'd have to be off your trolley to just roll over and put up with it.


I'd just crumble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi folks,
> it`s time for me to call my bed.
> If it is a nice bed this evening it`ll might come to me. Hooohhh, good bed, gooood bed !
> 
> If not ..... I will use a rope and I`ll tie the nasty bed down to get in it.......
> 
> Night, night roommates.
> 
> Beeeedddd, come along, beeedddddd........hohaaa, goood bed come to me..... that`s fine !


Night night.
I can teach you to tie a lasso if necessary.
Good luck with the bed. 
Sleep well, Sabine.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi folks,
> it`s time for me to call my bed.
> If it is a nice bed this evening it`ll might come to me. Hooohhh, good bed, gooood bed !
> 
> If not ..... I will use a rope and I`ll tie the nasty bed down to get in it.......
> 
> Night, night roommates.
> 
> Beeeedddd, come along, beeedddddd........hohaaa, goood bed come to me..... that`s fine !


Goodnight Sabine hope your bed behaves.
Training them is just a case of mind over mattress !


----------



## Bee62

Thank you, Lyn and Adam.
Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd just crumble.


You'd have to be pie eyed to cope with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You'd have to be pie eyed to cope with it.


Enough of this old flan.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enough of this old flan.


Ok - I'm in the middle of watching Bon Bon Jovi in concert so I'm a bit distracted.
I should really say TTFN - Tarta For Now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ok - I'm in the middle of watching Bon Bon Jovi in concert so I'm a bit distracted.
> I should really say TTFN - Tarta For Now.


Donut go yet, i'll be lonely.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Donut go yet, i'll be lonely.


It's the yeast I can do
Nice to know I'm kneaded.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's the yeast I can do
> Nice to know I'm kneaded.


I just feel a bit battered right now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just feel a bit battered right now.


I just hope you don't fritter your life away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I just hope you don't fritter your life away.


I just want pizza mind.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just want pizza mind.


.........if pasta ttemps are anything to go by you should be fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed!
So night night Adam (thanks for the smiles)
and a peaceful evening/night to other CDRers.
I have a holiday (Horrrraaaaayyyyy!!!) so will not see you more often next week.
But NDFN - (Nos DA for now) and take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed!
> So night night Adam (thanks for the smiles)
> and a peaceful evening/night to other CDRers.
> I have a holiday (Horrrraaaaayyyyy!!!) so will not see you more often next week.
> But NDFN - (Nos DA for now) and take care


NDFN 
Have a great holiday.
We cannelloni hope it's a good one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, state retirement ages vary. When I started work, it was 60 for women and 65 for men with full pension after 40 years service. However, retirement ages have fairly recentlybeen equalised for men and women and then increased due to the aging population. Basically they can't afford for us all to retire at 65.
> 
> For me, it's now 66... and my children are wondering if they'll ever get to retire on a pension. It's currently predicted at 70.


Keep in mind that MOST jobs in America DO NOT have a pension plan.
Most Americans wait untill they are old enough to collect Social Security. Some can't even afford to retire then.
I am so blessed that I have this option and have money also put away.
I can't forget how fortunate I am.
To complain about any part of my pension would be rediculous.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed!
> So night night Adam (thanks for the smiles)
> and a peaceful evening/night to other CDRers.
> I have a holiday (Horrrraaaaayyyyy!!!) so will not see you more often next week.
> But NDFN - (Nos DA for now) and take care


Sorry I missed you, Lyn.
You're always so much fun.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> Great ! You got the grade 1 from me !
> But who carries cakes in his pocket?
> 
> View attachment 200083


Cookie monster reminded me of Delany.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That's the sort of job that would wipe the smile off your face and sounds like
> you were quite young when you threw the towel in, Ed?


I started as a Laundry Aide. Then moved on to Custodian, site Repairman. Head custodian. Body shop tech. Body shop Painter (buses and trucks)
Grounds equipment repair mechanic. Grounds equipment lead person and fleet vehicle mechanic.
It's been a busy 35 years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's also been a busy day.
Good night, friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Keep in mind that MOST jobs in America DO NOT have a pension plan.
> Most Americans wait untill they are old enough to collect Social Security. Some can't even afford to retire then.
> I am so blessed that I have this option and have money also put away.
> I can't forget how fortunate I am.
> To complain about any part of my pension would be rediculous.


Indeed, I too like to count my blessings.
One...............
er.......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone


Good evening, Noel. 
Bet you're most happy to be having a couple of days off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cookie monster reminded me of Delany.


Hopefully, she'll come back soon...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's also been a busy day.
> Good night, friends


Oh, short and sweet.
Missed you.
G'night, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today's winners were John and his friend Marty.
Your prize :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And today's task is another naughty one :
Envy.
Or covetousness which is like jealousy but you actually want to possess the object, person or ability, you desire it for yourself.
I will sleep on it first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates, sleep well and see you soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I envy all of you still in bed. 
This is going to be a fun day.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening John,
> what means "kunder" and "tash" ?
> Please write it in English.




dog and pocket


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> In German I'm going for
> "Ich habe keine Kuchen in meiner Tasche"
> 
> I have no cakes in my pocket.
> 
> A scraped pass of O Level German from 1980 enables me to to "translate"  I still don't know how I passed that exam




i was going for dog biscuits in my pocket:/


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i was going for dog biscuits in my pocket:/


Don't play with them !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't play with them !




morning gramps only 5hrs till bud time here


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


>


Das ist wunderschön! Vielen Dank, mein Freund!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i was going for dog biscuits in my pocket:/


I told you my German O Level pass was a surprise. I still get translations wrong


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning world!

It's a bit grey, but not cold and we'll be setting off for the beautiful Peak District shortly. 

The sun is trying to come out. I hope you're all envious. 

I'm envious of everyone who didn't have their alarm go off at or before 7.30am today


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning world!
> 
> It's a bit grey, but not cold and we'll be setting off for the beautiful Peak District shortly.
> 
> The sun is trying to come out. I hope you're all envious.
> 
> I'm envious of everyone who didn't have their alarm go off at or before 7.30am today


Good morning, Linda! I'm trying to be envious but... is it still January in southern UK?  Because:


JoesMum said:


> We have 18C / 65F forecast for Monday! Unheard of for January even in southern UK. ....



In that case I can't be envious, sorry!  The postcards might do the trick though. 
Have a good trip!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I envy all of you still in bed.
> This is going to be a fun day.


Good afternoon, Lena.
I am currently envious of those who can remember Doctor Who "Marco Polo" which is now missing from the archives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


Good afternoon, John. 
I am envious of those who have dog biscuits in their pocket.
I have none.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning world!
> 
> It's a bit grey, but not cold and we'll be setting off for the beautiful Peak District shortly.
> 
> The sun is trying to come out. I hope you're all envious.
> 
> I'm envious of everyone who didn't have their alarm go off at or before 7.30am today


Good afternoon, Linda.
I am envious of your visit to the Lake District. 
But only if it isn't cold and raining.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey !
It's very quiet in here today.
I envy all those who have better things to do with their time.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> I am envious of your visit to the Lake District.
> But only if it isn't cold and raining.


I am not going to the Lake District. Minus points  That's in Cumbria. I am going to Derbyshire's Peak District. 

We're nearly there. We're just having a sandwich in Ashbourne  No rain and no coat required


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I am not going to the Lake District. Minus points  That's in Cumbria. I am going to Derbyshire's Peak District.
> 
> We're nearly there. We're just having a sandwich in Ashbourne  No rain and no coat required




i worked near the lake district, penrith i think it was.


----------



## johnandjade

work done and back home i have no envy as i am doing NOTHING till monday


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Roomies! 
Am on the go again today, which is generally a good thing for me.

I ordered UVB bulbs to add to Jacques' tank, but the wrong ones were ordered at the shop. I had no idea that 24 inch, T5.0 fluorescent bulbs came in 2 sizes: a very narrow width and the standard household fluorescent width. I needed the standard, but the narrow was what was ordered. Now that I know there are 2 different sizes, I've got the correct ones ordered. Jacques does not seem particularly bothered by it all.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Am on the go again today, which is generally a good thing for me.
> 
> I ordered UVB bulbs to add to Jacques' tank, but the wrong ones were ordered at the shop. I had no idea that 24 inch, T5.0 fluorescent bulbs came in 2 sizes: a very narrow width and the standard household fluorescent width. I needed the standard, but the narrow was what was ordered. Now that I know there are 2 different sizes, I've got the correct ones ordered. Jacques does not seem particularly bothered by it all.




hope you have a great weekend mrs b


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am not going to the Lake District. Minus points  That's in Cumbria. I am going to Derbyshire's Peak District.
> 
> We're nearly there. We're just having a sandwich in Ashbourne  No rain and no coat required


Lovely place I stayed near there at Ilam (Elam?) Hall many years ago with a bus full of kids on a geography field trip. It's YHA accommodation/National Trust site. Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I started as a Laundry Aide. Then moved on to Custodian, site Repairman. Head custodian. Body shop tech. Body shop Painter (buses and trucks)
> Grounds equipment repair mechanic. Grounds equipment lead person and fleet vehicle mechanic.
> It's been a busy 35 years.


Hi Ed,
All that should have kept you off the streets and out of trouble!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all !
It's a warm but damp day here today.
I have lots of washing to do - so I have double envy.
I envy those who don't have to do lots of washing
and envy those of you with warm, dry weather so you can dry your washing outside!


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better get on so will see you later!
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommies !
I wish you a very nice weekend where ever you are and what ever you do !


*But:*
I am envious of everyone in here !

@Yvonne G for being our nice MOD.
@JoesMum for travelling to such georgious places and translate so well.
@ZEROPILOT for getting a good pension and living in Florida with Suki, wife and lovely Redfoot torts
@johnandjade for Fido and having a dog biscuit in his pocket and hearing Jade snoring every night.
@Kristoff for owning 2 torts ( one is enough to my opinion ) and a cat too.
@Gillian Moore for being nice and friendly to everyone include me
@Moozillion for having such lovely cats and tell so interesting stories
@Killerrookie for being pretty young and owning a Pixie Frog.
@Momof4 for living in beautiful San Diego California directly by the ocean
@Grandpa Turtle 144 for always drinking BUDWEISER beer.
@AZtortMom for calling the CDR roommates "lovies".
@meech008 for having her sister visit her
@Lyn W for owning a tamed leopard ( Lola ) or was it a leopard tort ?
@Tidgy's Dad  for loving and knowing every episode of Dr. Who and for having Tidgy and wifey and a Camel named "Icicle"


And I am very, very envious of myself every day when I got no time for the CDR

And I hope that I haven`t one forgotten !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'd better get on so will see you later!
> Happy Saturday everyone!




sorry i missed you miss womblyn. hope all is well


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies !
> I wish you a very nice weekend where ever you are and what ever you do !
> 
> 
> *But:*
> I am envious of everyone in here !
> 
> @Yvonne G for being our nice MOD.
> @JoesMum for travelling to such georgious places and translate so well.
> @ZEROPILOT for getting a good pension and living in Florida with Suki, wife and lovely Redfoot torts
> @johnandjade for Fido and having a dog biscuit in his pocket and hearing Jade snoring every night.
> @Kristoff for owning 2 torts ( one is enough to my opinion ) and a cat too.
> @Gillian Moore for being nice and friendly to everyone include me
> @Moozillion for having such lovely cats and tell so interesting stories
> @Killerrookie for being pretty young and owning a Pixie Frog.
> @Momof4 for living in beautiful San Diego California directly by the ocean
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 for always drinking BUDWEISER beer.
> @AZtortMom for calling the CDR roommates "lovies".
> @meech008 for having her sister visit her
> @Lyn W for owning a tamed leopard ( Lola ) or was it a leopard tort ?
> @Tidgy's Dad  for loving and knowing every episode of Dr. Who and for having Tidgy and wifey and a Camel named "Icicle"
> 
> 
> And I am very, very envious of myself every day when I got no time for the CDR
> 
> And I hope that I haven`t one forgotten !!!!




i look at that and it's just reson to be happy


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon John,

do you mean I make you happy by reading my envious post ?
If it`s so it makes me happy !


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon John,
> 
> do you mean I make you happy by reading my envious post ?
> If it`s so it makes me happy !




it means everyone is doing well 
i also am happy with every post
do you have any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> hope you have a great weekend mrs b


Thanks, John!  I hope you have a very pleasant, relaxing weekend yourself!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies !
> I wish you a very nice weekend where ever you are and what ever you do !
> 
> 
> *But:*
> I am envious of everyone in here !
> 
> @Yvonne G for being our nice MOD.
> @JoesMum for travelling to such georgious places and translate so well.
> @ZEROPILOT for getting a good pension and living in Florida with Suki, wife and lovely Redfoot torts
> @johnandjade for Fido and having a dog biscuit in his pocket and hearing Jade snoring every night.
> @Kristoff for owning 2 torts ( one is enough to my opinion ) and a cat too.
> @Gillian Moore for being nice and friendly to everyone include me
> @Moozillion for having such lovely cats and tell so interesting stories
> @Killerrookie for being pretty young and owning a Pixie Frog.
> @Momof4 for living in beautiful San Diego California directly by the ocean
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 for always drinking BUDWEISER beer.
> @AZtortMom for calling the CDR roommates "lovies".
> @meech008 for having her sister visit her
> @Lyn W for owning a tamed leopard ( Lola ) or was it a leopard tort ?
> @Tidgy's Dad  for loving and knowing every episode of Dr. Who and for having Tidgy and wifey and a Camel named "Icicle"
> 
> 
> And I am very, very envious of myself every day when I got no time for the CDR
> 
> And I hope that I haven`t one forgotten !!!!



You are SO sweet, Sabine!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said
it means everyone is doing well 
i also am happy with every post
do you have any plans for this weekend?

No plans for the weekend. I love to stay outside when the weather is warm, but it is still too cold for staying outside for a longer time.
I love nature, my garden, flowers, fresh gras and warm sun and my animals. 
I know that in spring and summer I will have not so much time for the CDR....


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies !
> I wish you a very nice weekend where ever you are and what ever you do !
> 
> 
> *But:*
> I am envious of everyone in here !
> 
> @Yvonne G for being our nice MOD.
> @JoesMum for travelling to such georgious places and translate so well.
> @ZEROPILOT for getting a good pension and living in Florida with Suki, wife and lovely Redfoot torts
> @johnandjade for Fido and having a dog biscuit in his pocket and hearing Jade snoring every night.
> @Kristoff for owning 2 torts ( one is enough to my opinion ) and a cat too.
> @Gillian Moore for being nice and friendly to everyone include me
> @Moozillion for having such lovely cats and tell so interesting stories
> @Killerrookie for being pretty young and owning a Pixie Frog.
> @Momof4 for living in beautiful San Diego California directly by the ocean
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 for always drinking BUDWEISER beer.
> @AZtortMom for calling the CDR roommates "lovies".
> @meech008 for having her sister visit her
> @Lyn W for owning a tamed leopard ( Lola ) or was it a leopard tort ?
> @Tidgy's Dad  for loving and knowing every episode of Dr. Who and for having Tidgy and wifey and a Camel named "Icicle"
> 
> 
> And I am very, very envious of myself every day when I got no time for the CDR
> 
> And I hope that I haven`t one forgotten !!!!


I envy you for having so many nice things to say about everyone!


----------



## Moozillion

Decisions, decisions: should I be industrious and COOK something to bring to the pig roast tonight, or should I be lazy and BUY something that's ready-made... I think I'm feeling pretty lazy...


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Decisions, decisions: should I be industrious and COOK something to bring to the pig roast tonight, or should I be lazy and BUY something that's ready-made... I think I'm feeling pretty lazy...


Lazy is fine. Your cooking is even better.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> You are SO sweet, Sabine!!!



Thank you Bea ! You too !

But psssst, but if you will not betray me ( to Adam ). I only wrote those things being selfish to win the price of envy. ( please don`t believe it )


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Lazy is fine. Your cooking is even better.


Yes, I like getting compliments on my cooking!  Now I'm thinking about making individual banana puddings in plastic cups. Most people like banana pudding, I think.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> it means everyone is doing well
> i also am happy with every post
> do you have any plans for this weekend?
> 
> No plans for the weekend. I love to stay outside when the weather is warm, but it is still too cold for staying outside for a longer time.
> I love nature, my garden, flowers, fresh gras and warm sun and my animals.
> I know that in spring and summer I will have not so much time for the CDR....




it's still cold and wet here as well.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> I envy you for having so many nice things to say about everyone!



Thank you Lena ( for being envious  ) . I love it being in the CDR with such nice people to chat. I try to read every post.
I haven`t found such a kind forum with a kind talk in German at all. That`s why i am here.


----------



## johnandjade

jade made cookies


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> it's still cold and wet here as well.



Then a trip to Scotland will make no sense for me .....


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> jade made cookies



Enjoy the cookies and the day, even if it`s cold and wet.
I`ll try to enjoy mine too ( without cookies ).


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> Yes, I like getting compliments on my cooking!  Now I'm thinking about making individual banana puddings in plastic cups. Most people like banana pudding, I think.



Make your guests envy with your delicious cooking. And be lazy tomorrow if you can !
Have a nice day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am not going to the Lake District. Minus points  That's in Cumbria. I am going to Derbyshire's Peak District.
> 
> We're nearly there. We're just having a sandwich in Ashbourne  No rain and no coat required


Silly me. 
I am envious of your sandwich.
wIFEY !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> work done and back home i have no envy as i am doing NOTHING till monday


I just finished a lesson and have another at 7. 
And one tomorrow.
I am envious of you doing nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Am on the go again today, which is generally a good thing for me.
> 
> I ordered UVB bulbs to add to Jacques' tank, but the wrong ones were ordered at the shop. I had no idea that 24 inch, T5.0 fluorescent bulbs came in 2 sizes: a very narrow width and the standard household fluorescent width. I needed the standard, but the narrow was what was ordered. Now that I know there are 2 different sizes, I've got the correct ones ordered. Jacques does not seem particularly bothered by it all.


No they are usually rather unconcerned with such problems we face.
I envy them that. 
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all !
> It's a warm but damp day here today.
> I have lots of washing to do - so I have double envy.
> I envy those who don't have to do lots of washing
> and envy those of you with warm, dry weather so you can dry your washing outside!


I am envious that you have double envy. 
Good afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies !
> I wish you a very nice weekend where ever you are and what ever you do !
> 
> 
> *But:*
> I am envious of everyone in here !
> 
> @Yvonne G for being our nice MOD.
> @JoesMum for travelling to such georgious places and translate so well.
> @ZEROPILOT for getting a good pension and living in Florida with Suki, wife and lovely Redfoot torts
> @johnandjade for Fido and having a dog biscuit in his pocket and hearing Jade snoring every night.
> @Kristoff for owning 2 torts ( one is enough to my opinion ) and a cat too.
> @Gillian Moore for being nice and friendly to everyone include me
> @Moozillion for having such lovely cats and tell so interesting stories
> @Killerrookie for being pretty young and owning a Pixie Frog.
> @Momof4 for living in beautiful San Diego California directly by the ocean
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 for always drinking BUDWEISER beer.
> @AZtortMom for calling the CDR roommates "lovies".
> @meech008 for having her sister visit her
> @Lyn W for owning a tamed leopard ( Lola ) or was it a leopard tort ?
> @Tidgy's Dad  for loving and knowing every episode of Dr. Who and for having Tidgy and wifey and a Camel named "Icicle"
> 
> 
> And I am very, very envious of myself every day when I got no time for the CDR
> 
> And I hope that I haven`t one forgotten !!!!


Goodness! 
I am envious of your brilliant post, Sabine. 
And envious of all the points you'll get for it. 
But minus one for the Icicle mention. 
Good afternoon, ccl Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> it means everyone is doing well
> i also am happy with every post
> do you have any plans for this weekend?
> 
> No plans for the weekend. I love to stay outside when the weather is warm, but it is still too cold for staying outside for a longer time.
> I love nature, my garden, flowers, fresh gras and warm sun and my animals.
> I know that in spring and summer I will have not so much time for the CDR....



Hopefully it will rain every day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I like getting compliments on my cooking!  Now I'm thinking about making individual banana puddings in plastic cups. Most people like banana pudding, I think.


I do! 
Yuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

It's hard to be envious of others when in a beautiful part of the country and your Mum has got out her homemade Welsh Cakes. 



I'm not going to win today. I shall just settle for making others envious. 


Pineapple upside down cake for dessert. 

Mum is an awful lot better than she was


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's hard to be envious of others when in a beautiful part of the country and your Mum has got out her homemade Welsh Cakes.
> View attachment 200125
> 
> 
> I'm not going to win today. I shall just settle for making others envious.
> View attachment 200126
> 
> Pineapple upside down cake for dessert.
> 
> Mum is an awful lot better than she was


Terrific news about your mum.
I am indeed envious of your Welsh cakes and upside down cake.
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum
Good evening Linda.
Thanks for making me envious with your pics of your mums tasty looking cakes and cookies. No I am hungry to taste one of them, or two, or three ...... Yummmmmyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam !
I am envious that you have to work at the weekend ! 
I have no work ( I have, but I wanna see it ).


----------



## Moozillion

Ok: individual banana puddings made and in the fridge!  If you can find the fridge here in the Dark of the CDR you are welcome to some. Please leave 1 dozen for me to take to the party, and 1 for hubby. 
Good luck finding the CDR fridge: there's no light bulb in it, so it stays dark when you open it!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> Ok: individual banana puddings made and in the fridge!  If you can find the fridge here in the Dark of the CDR you are welcome to some. Please leave 1 dozen for me to take to the party, and 1 for hubby.
> Good luck finding the CDR fridge: there's no light bulb in it, so it stays dark when you open it!



I will find it ( the fridge ). I am like a tortoise: Smelling Bananas get`s me out of my burrow right to the fridge. But I leave some banana puddings. Take only one bite of each one ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok: individual banana puddings made and in the fridge!  If you can find the fridge here in the Dark of the CDR you are welcome to some. Please leave 1 dozen for me to take to the party, and 1 for hubby.
> Good luck finding the CDR fridge: there's no light bulb in it, so it stays dark when you open it!


I have failed in my previous dozen or so attempts to find it. 
Thanks, Bea, I will try again.


----------



## JoesMum

I think the one legged pirate knows where the fridge is. Maybe he can be persuaded to direct us?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think the one legged pirate knows where the fridge is. Maybe he can be persuaded to direct us?


Good plan.
But I haven't seen him for days. 
If I can find the snow leopard, I'll get her to sniff him out.


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> I think the one legged pirate knows where the fridge is. Maybe he can be persuaded to direct us?



Direct us ? I think he will eat all puddings all by himself if he finds them. Mayby it`s too late...


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all
I just came back inside from working on the tort enclosures. 
Boy, building houses is a lot of work!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed,
> All that should have kept you off the streets and out of trouble!


Yes.
Should have.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> I just came back inside from working on the tort enclosures.
> Boy, building houses is a lot of work!
> View attachment 200128


It's coming along beautifully.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's coming along beautifully.


Thanks Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hope everyone is doing well.
I've got myself a rather complex paying repair job going on.
Two customers motorcycles that need to be done for Bike Week.
I'll be mostly out of the CDR.
I'm going to use the money to go see mom.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> I just came back inside from working on the tort enclosures.
> Boy, building houses is a lot of work!
> View attachment 200128


Looking good


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope everyone is doing well.
> I've got myself a rather complex paying repair job going on.
> Two customers motorcycles that need to be done for Bike Week.
> I'll be mostly out of the CDR.
> I'm going to use the money to go see mom.


That sounds right up your street. Well done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all
> I just came back inside from working on the tort enclosures.
> Boy, building houses is a lot of work!
> View attachment 200128


Golly! 
Have a break, young lady.
Good afternoon, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope everyone is doing well.
> I've got myself a rather complex paying repair job going on.
> Two customers motorcycles that need to be done for Bike Week.
> I'll be mostly out of the CDR.
> I'm going to use the money to go see mom.


Doing well here, thanks, Ed. 
Enjoy the work.
A good use of the money and useful motivation, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Have a break, young lady.
> Good afternoon, Noel.


Shelly certainly won't do it
She's too busy soaking in her warm bath tub right now to help!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Shelly certainly won't do it
> She's too busy soaking in her warm bath tub right now to help!


wifey's much the same.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's much the same.


Goodness


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another very quiet evening in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the winner of today's day of Envy was : Sabine ! 
You're really getting the hang of this game , Bee, well played
And your prize :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And today's task is about being nice again
*Humility*
That is modesty, respect for others , the courage to perform boring or unpleasant tasks, giving praise to others where due and not to yourself and keeping your promises


----------



## Moozillion

Well, both parties are over. Wonderful people, way too much food and a fun family-oriented Mardi Gras parade.
The banana puddings were very well received, so if no one found the CDR fridge, I'm afraid you're out of luck by now. 
This Roomie is tired, so I'm turning in.

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!
Not see you again tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, both parties are over. Wonderful people, way too much food and a fun family-oriented Mardi Gras parade.
> The banana puddings were very well received, so if anyone didn't find the CDR fridge, I'm afraid you're out of luck by now.
> This Roomie is tired, so I'm turning in.
> 
> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!
> Not see you again tomorrow!


Very glad you had a pleasant day, Bea 
I never found the One-legged Pirate or the fridge 
Nighty night, sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I must take my leave of you , oh most splendid Roommates 
My poor old eyes are heavy and the bed calling to me in most enticing tones 
Night, night my lovelies , sleep well
Speak soon, I hope


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning  

had a 5hr snooze before going to bed for a 6hr sleep! 

going to have waffles for breakfast


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings, roommates! Apologies for disappearing last night before I could say goodbye and for lurking most of the time. Husband came back from Belgium with great spoils:


Love you, people!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, roommates! Apologies for disappearing last night before I could say goodbye and for lurking most of the time. Husband came back from Belgium with great spoils:
> View attachment 200189
> 
> Love you, people!


That looks like an excellent collection of yummy souvenirs!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon, i feel asleep after breakfast! jades away to her mums, i just had more waffles


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon, i feel asleep after breakfast! jades away to her mums, i just had more waffles


Well home from work got to drink Bud and get some sleep for tonight's work ! Good night CDR people !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. Happy Sunday everyone


Good afternoon, Linda 
It is raining here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning
> 
> had a 5hr snooze before going to bed for a 6hr sleep!
> 
> going to have waffles for breakfast


Good afternoon, John
I waffle a lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, roommates! Apologies for disappearing last night before I could say goodbye and for lurking most of the time. Husband came back from Belgium with great spoils:
> View attachment 200189
> 
> Love you, people!


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Cheese
Points


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well home from work got to drink Bud and get some sleep for tonight's work ! Good night CDR people !




good night gramps, im having a few today


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John
> I waffle a lot




good afternoon sir, how are you all today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 200191


Good morning, Grandpa! 
And hope you have a refreshing sleep


----------



## johnandjade

i have been wondering if there is an australian cover band of black sabbath....

'auzzie oz-born' 


walks around the house shouting on his wife 'sheellaahh' while drinking fosters


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon sir, how are you all today?


Hello, there 
I'm fine and dandy, though have to teach one of wifey's students at 4 
wifey's got an extra student and didn't sleep well. 
Tidgy's happy and eating well and just went to the toilet in her toilet spot: the super good girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have been wondering if there is an australian cover band of black sabbath....
> 
> 'auzzie oz-born'
> 
> 
> walks around the house shouting on his wife 'sheellaahh' while drinking fosters


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, there
> I'm fine and dandy, though have to teach one of wifey's students at 4
> wifey's got an extra student and didn't sleep well.
> Tidgy's happy and eating well and just went to the toilet in her toilet spot: the super good girl.





Tidgy's Dad said:


>





awesome


----------



## johnandjade

just about to make waffles numbers 5 and 6


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just about to make waffles numbers 5 and 6


And I'm going to give Tidgy a soak.
But no waffles.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I'm going to give Tidgy a soak.
> But no waffles.




in mushroom soup?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in mushroom soup?


Yup.
Cream of Mushroom.


----------



## johnandjade

yummy


----------



## JoesMum

Just back from Monsal Head. It has a lovely view over the valley (imaginatively called Monsal Dale) and a fine tavern, the Monsal Head Hotel, where we had a very tasty Sunday roast for lunch 

My photos came out a bit dark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just back from Monsal Head. It has a lovely view over the valley (imaginatively called Monsal Dale) and a fine tavern, the Monsal Head Hotel, where we had a very tasty Sunday roast for lunch
> 
> My photos came out a bit dark
> 
> View attachment 200211
> 
> View attachment 200213
> 
> View attachment 200212


Absolutely beautiful 
But, again, somewhere to visit rather than live, for me


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommies.
Hope you all have a nice Sunday.

@JoesMum 

Hello Linda,
beautiful pics, but it looks cold and rainy. 
Here too. 

@Tidgys Dad

Hello Adam,

thanks for winning the price of envy ! Now I must no longer pretend that I`m an envious person. Playing a game is funny.
But I`m not really envious. The life I live is satisfying me. I am happy with the things I have and own. Past and now. No need to be envious of someone.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommies.
> Hope you all have a nice Sunday.
> 
> @JoesMum
> 
> Hello Linda,
> beautiful pics, but it looks cold and rainy.
> Here too.


Not particularly warm, but not rainy


----------



## Bee62

Doesn`t it looks like an old English castle ? I think it does, but it is in Germany.
Castle of Moyland






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moyland_Castle


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Cream of Mushroom.


Elsa prefers Cream of Celery.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Doesn`t it looks like an old English castle ? I think it does, but it is in Germany.
> Castle of Moyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moyland_Castle


Beautiful!!! 
And very interesting link!!! Thanks!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Doesn`t it looks like an old English castle ? I think it does, but it is in Germany.
> Castle of Moyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moyland_Castle


It does, but the pointy turrets are the giveaway. British castles rarely have them. Ours tend to have flat tops to the towers with crenellations. 

This is Bodiam Castle near us and is fairly typical of our castles with a particularly well preserved moat. 

The German castles were Disney's inspiration for Cinderella's castle I believe.


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> The German castles were Disney's inspiration for Cinderella's castle I believe.



Yes, I think so too !


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommies.
> Hope you all have a nice Sunday.
> 
> @JoesMum
> 
> Hello Linda,
> beautiful pics, but it looks cold and rainy.
> Here too.
> 
> @Tidgys Dad
> 
> Hello Adam,
> 
> thanks for winning the price of envy ! Now I must no longer pretend that I`m an envious person. Playing a game is funny.
> But I`m not really envious. The life I live is satisfying me. I am happy with the things I have and own. Past and now. No need to be envious of someone.


I know you were only playing 
You've really got into the spirit of silliness here 
I too am mostly devoid of envy 
Life's good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Doesn`t it looks like an old English castle ? I think it does, but it is in Germany.
> Castle of Moyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moyland_Castle


Very beautiful 
But the fairytale pointy hat turrets are not English, more French and German 
Are there crocodiles in the moat ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Elsa prefers Cream of Celery.


And Jacgues a Lobster Bisque, I suppose ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It does, but the pointy turrets are the giveaway. British castles rarely have them. Ours tend to have flat tops to the towers with crenellations.
> 
> This is Bodiam Castle near us and is fairly typical of our castles with a particularly well preserved moat.
> 
> The German castles were Disney's inspiration for Cinderella's castle I believe.


SNAP! 
Here the castles are called Ksar and are like this




Quite close th the English design


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel 
Relaxing today or attending to your tort luxury apartments ?


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Noel.
Your tort house looks good !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I know you were only playing
> You've really got into the spirit of silliness here
> I too am mostly devoid of envy
> Life's good



I hope I* fit *in the spirit of sillyness here.

And I hope we have no in the wilderness free living crocodiles in Germany !
I don`t like crocoldiles. They are so snappish.....


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel
> Relaxing today or attending to your tort luxury apartments ?


Good Morning Adam
I'm relaxing today.
It's raining quite heavily today, so I'm going to wait on more renovations on the apartments


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Noel.
> Your tort house looks good !


Morning Bee
Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> I hope I* fit *in the spirit of sillyness here.
> 
> And I hope we have no in the wilderness free living crocodiles in Germany !
> I don`t like crocoldiles. They are so snappish.....


I love crocodiles and alligators
" At Sydney Zoo an alligator, 
" Got on board a flying freighter,
" He ate the pilot and the navigator,
" And asked for more with mashed potata"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Adam
> I'm relaxing today.
> It's raining quite heavily today, so I'm going to wait on more renovations on the apartments


Raining here, too
But nice and warm 
Enjoy your R&R time!


----------



## Moozillion

Nap time!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nap time!!!!


Zzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!
Wot ?
Pardon ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Nap time!!!!


*snort wha?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It does, but the pointy turrets are the giveaway. British castles rarely have them. Ours tend to have flat tops to the towers with crenellations.
> 
> This is Bodiam Castle near us and is fairly typical of our castles with a particularly well preserved moat.
> 
> The German castles were Disney's inspiration for Cinderella's castle I believe.





One of our more unusual Welsh Castles - Castell Coch (Red Castle)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 200237
> 
> One of our more unusual Welsh Castles - Castell Coch (Red Castle)


Castell Coch was built in the 19th Century. It's not a traditional Norman castle like Caernarfon for example 

It is a more European design


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Castell Coch was built in the 19th Century. It's not a traditional Norman castle like Caernarfon for example
> 
> It is a more European design


Definitely more modern than the majority of our castles!!
but built on the foundations of an older 13th Century castle in a Gothic Revival style
Rebuilt by the 3rd Marquess of Bute.
We've always called it the Fairy Castle and use the woods around it for camp craft in Outdoor Ed. 
It is really pretty inside.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 200237
> 
> One of our more unusual Welsh Castles - Castell Coch (Red Castle)


Good evening, Lyn
Was it used when the Welsh fort the English ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Did I miss bragging day? I finished preparing my tax return and got it mailed.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Lyn.

I don`t know much about castles. Only that there is always a nasty ghost wo lives there and don`t like visitors.
And it`s pretty cold in those castles because the central heating is always out of order.
So I decided to own no castle.
With the ghost I might deal with , but not with a desolate central heating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Did I miss bragging day? I finished preparing my tax return and got it mailed.


Bragging day, or Pride is tomorrow! 
Good afternoon, Yvonne, I remember doing tax returns 
Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
Well done, you, though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> I don`t know much about castles. Only that there is always a nasty ghost wo lives there and don`t like visitors.
> And it`s pretty cold in those castles because the central heating is always out of order.
> So I decided to own no castle.
> With the ghost I might deal with , but not with a desolate central heating.


 No ghosts in the Cold Dark Room
But no central heating, either


----------



## Yvonne G

For the past couple weeks I've been working on castle jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle. The castles are just absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! The only thing was they never said anything about them - where they are, etc. You have to sort of daydream as you look at those lovely pictures. What would it be like to live there, etc. It would be like living in a big hotel, just you and your family, no other people. What would you need all those rooms for? Yeah, you have help, but still, they're way too big.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said


> Did I miss bragging day? I finished preparing my tax return and got it mailed.



Wow! I hate to prepare the tax return, and last year I got any taxes back, but I have to pay some more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> For the past couple weeks I've been working on castle jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle. The castles are just absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! The only thing was they never said anything about them - where they are, etc. You have to sort of daydream as you look at those lovely pictures. What would it be like to live there, etc. It would be like living in a big hotel, just you and your family, no other people. What would you need all those rooms for? Yeah, you have help, but still, they're way too big.


One of wifey's ex-boyfriends lives in an old Abbey with dozens of rooms. It's impossible to heat and maintain so he has sealed off a section and just lives in a couple of rooms.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!
> Wot ?
> Pardon ?


Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> *snort wha?


HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love crocodiles and alligators
> " At Sydney Zoo an alligator,
> " Got on board a flying freighter,
> " He ate the pilot and the navigator,
> " And asked for more with mashed potata"


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 200237
> 
> One of our more unusual Welsh Castles - Castell Coch (Red Castle)


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Did I miss bragging day? I finished preparing my tax return and got it mailed.


Well done, Yvonne!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE IT!!!!


Good evening, Bea..
Nice snooze ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bea..
> Nice snooze ?


Yes, thanks! I had excellent nap "supervisors:" my cat Monty curled up next to my tummy and my littlest cat, Rosie, curled up against the small of my back! Very cozy!!! Rosie has the cutest little snore!!!!!! Hubby napped in the recliner under the able supervision of our alpha cat, Julio, who likes to sleep in his lap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, thanks! I had excellent nap "supervisors:" my cat Monty curled up next to my tummy and my littlest cat, Rosie, curled up against the small of my back! Very cozy!!! Rosie has the cutest little snore!!!!!! Hubby napped in the recliner under the able supervision of our alpha cat, Julio, who likes to sleep in his lap.


How lovely! 
wifey was napping earlier, it's so sweet to see her gently dozing in the afternoon.


----------



## meech008

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA all this weekend. We've had a busy couple of days. I sat with grandma this morning so my grandpa and sister could go to church and then when they got back one of the deacons brought my grandma her communion and read her a synopsis of the sermon. It's a small comfort to her weekly 
She had a good day today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA all this weekend. We've had a busy couple of days. I sat with grandma this morning so my grandpa and sister could go to church and then when they got back one of the deacons brought my grandma her communion and read her a synopsis of the sermon. It's a small comfort to her weekly
> She had a good day today


Hello, Michelle! 
Glad your granny had a nice day. 
You say you've been busy, but I hope you had a nice time, too.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Michelle,

hope you have enjoyed the days with your sister. Does she lives far away from you ?
Your grandpa and grandma are very religious ?
Glad to hear that she had a good day today.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Michelle!
> Glad your granny had a nice day.
> You say you've been busy, but I hope you had a nice time, too.


I had a really nice time! My sister and her fiancé are so much fun to be around!


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Michelle,
> 
> hope you have enjoyed the days with your sister. Does she lives far away from you ?
> Your grandpa and grandma are very religious ?
> Glad to hear that she had a good day today.


Hi!! I did enjoy this weekend with my sister. We've definitely become much closer since she moved about six hours away. We're hoping within the next couple years that they'll be back this way! 

And yes  grandma and grandpa very very religious. Something that used to irk me but now I'm glad because they have a comfort to turn to


----------



## Bee62

Hi Michelle,

it`s funny but distances often creates closeness between brothers and sisters.
You don`t know what you got until it`s gone ....
I`m not religious at all, but I understand if people need ( a ) God to believe in, when they are in bad situations.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Ahhh! 
New avatar. 




Nice.


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> it`s funny but distances often creates closeness between brothers and sisters.
> You don`t know what you got until it`s gone ....
> I`m not religious at all, but I understand if people need ( a ) God to believe in, when they are in bad situations.


Very true!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I had a really nice time! My sister and her fiancé are so much fun to be around!


Most splendid.
We all need a bit of fun sometimes.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid.
> We all need a bit of fun sometimes.


Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> New avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.



Thank you, Sir.
Yes, new avatar. I think it suits.
But where do you get this picture from ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Did you have a good weekend?


Most marvelous, as usual. 
A little bit of teaching, but mostly just watching old videos.


----------



## Bee62

It`s late and I have to get up earlier tomorrow. 
So I wish all CDR roommies a Good night.
And I`ll go counting sheeps all night long.... Look:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sir.
> Yes, new avatar. I think it suits.
> But where do you get this picture from ?????


Just typed "Bee mine" into google and clicked images, it was one of about a trillion that came up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It`s late and I have to get up earlier tomorrow.
> So I wish all CDR roommies a Good night.
> And I`ll go counting sheeps all night long.... Look:


That'd keep me awake all night. 
Though in here, i count armadillos. 
Night, night, Sabine, sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Just typed "Bee mine" into google and clicked images, it was one of about a trillion that came up.



Okay .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A draw today, nobody wins or loses
The next task is a naughty one 
*Pride *
To quote Dante, " Love of self perverted to hatred and contempt for ones neighbour"
It is selfishness at the expense of others, the belief one is superior and the failure to acknowledge ones own faults and weaknesses or other people's achievements


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But before that, I wish you a good night, as it's 5.30 am, silly O'clock even for me, so I'm off to bed.
Nos da, Roommates, sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning warm, glowing world of the cold dark room 
hope everyone is well and ready for the week ahead. 

another weekend of lots of sleep, it was awesome. watched around 6 films back to back yesterday! 

have decided rather than having the 'thank smeg it's friday' attitude, im going to try 'thank smeg it's monday!' 


so, woohoo!!! monday again , up at 0530, fresh as a daisy and ready to rock! (it's going to take a while to believe this) 


lets go be wonderful and awesome!! lets have at you monday, smug face at the ready


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

car left in as the gaffa knows i love monday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> car left in as the gaffa knows i love monday
> View attachment 200261


Where is your Bud ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I've just been up to the pharmacist to stock up on eye drops - my hayfever has started. It's caused by tree pollen and will be gone by May. 

JoesDad and I are heading home from Buxton today. It looks like the promised warm weather isn't going to be as warm as previously predicted


----------



## Bee62

*Goooooood Moooooooorning CDR ! Hope you all have a good start in the new week.*

Joes Mum said


> Good morning all.
> 
> I've just been up to the pharmacist to stock up on eye drops - my hayfever has started. It's caused by tree pollen and will be gone by May.
> 
> JoesDad and I are heading home from Buxton today. It looks like the promised warm weather isn't going to be as warm as previously predicted



Poor Linda ! Hayfever is something no one needs ! But you are lucky when it`ll be gone in May. Most people with hayfever suffer the whole spring and summer long.
Luckily I have none allergies.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where is your Bud ?



only around 8hrs to go


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I've just been up to the pharmacist to stock up on eye drops - my hayfever has started. It's caused by tree pollen and will be gone by May.
> 
> JoesDad and I are heading home from Buxton today. It looks like the promised warm weather isn't going to be as warm as previously predicted




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> *Goooooood Moooooooorning CDR ! Hope you all have a good start in the new week.*
> 
> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> Poor Linda ! Hayfever is something no one needs ! But you are lucky when it`ll be gone in May. Most people with hayfever suffer the whole spring and summer long.
> Luckily I have none allergies.




guten morgen bee


----------



## Bee62

Guten Morgen John, ich hoffe es geht Dir gut und ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag.

Good morning John, I hope you are fine and I`m wishing you a beautiful day.


----------



## Bee62

Okay, the motto for today is pride.
I am very proud of:

my house





my ranch and stables






my horses





my aeroplane





my ship





my cars


----------



## Bee62

Okay, the motto for today is pride.
more horses





my dogs






my cats





my staff







my private island





my finca on the island mallorco






my private brewery







I`m very proud to have much money without doing anything. I won the lottery some years ago. And every dollar I earn increases my pride !!!!!!

But by the way: Can you tell me where I can buy luck and health ????


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Bee62

Good morning Grandpa.

Beautiful looking horses ! Indian ponies. I love them !

But where are the tortoises ?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It does, but the pointy turrets are the giveaway. British castles rarely have them. Ours tend to have flat tops to the towers with crenellations.
> 
> This is Bodiam Castle near us and is fairly typical of our castles with a particularly well preserved moat.
> 
> The German castles were Disney's inspiration for Cinderella's castle I believe.





Bee62 said:


> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> Yes, I think so too !


Had the pleasure of visiting the Neuschwanstein Castle near Munich. I believe that is the one you have in mind.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Did I miss bragging day? I finished preparing my tax return and got it mailed.


That's a major accomplishment! You can be proud, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of wifey's ex-boyfriends lives in an old Abbey with dozens of rooms. It's impossible to heat and maintain so he has sealed off a section and just lives in a couple of rooms.


Downton Abbey?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Okay, the motto for today is pride.
> I am very proud of:
> 
> my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ranch and stables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my aeroplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cars


Your house is in Turkey?


----------



## Kristoff

And I'm very proud of the view from my terrace. Enjoy!




I personally took those photos, and I'm very proud of my skill.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Lena.

[QUOTEDownton Abbey?][/QUOTE]

I loved it !


----------



## Kristoff

I would have said hello, roommates, but I'm too proud for it today.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Okay, the motto for today is pride.
> I am very proud of:
> 
> my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ranch and stables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my aeroplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cars





brilliant!!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> And I'm very proud of the view from my terrace. Enjoy!
> View attachment 200264
> 
> View attachment 200265
> 
> I personally took those photos, and I'm very proud of my skill.




good afternoon lena


----------



## johnandjade

what do you call a german hair dresser??? 

herr gel


----------



## Bee62

Hi Lena,

the look from your terrace is beautiful ( but a little foggy .... )


Kristoff said


> Your house is in Turkey?


 
Nooooooo !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena,
> 
> the look from your terrace is beautiful ( but a little foggy .... )
> 
> 
> Kristoff said
> 
> 
> Nooooooo !


Hi Sabine

The word we would use in English is "view"

"The view from your terrace..."

I hope you don't mind me saying; I thought you would want to know.


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> Hi Sabine
> 
> The word we would use in English is "view"
> 
> "The view from your terrace..."
> 
> I hope you don't mind me saying; I thought you would want to know.




Thank you Linda. 
Yes, view sounds much better. 
I want to learn. And I want to know.

By the way: How is my written English to your opinion ? Do I make much mistakes ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning roommates


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Noel.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Grandpa.
> 
> Beautiful looking horses ! Indian ponies. I love them !
> 
> But where are the tortoises ?


They are coming ! The horses aren't mine someone posted the pic and I added the words !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning warm, glowing world of the cold dark room
> hope everyone is well and ready for the week ahead.
> 
> another weekend of lots of sleep, it was awesome. watched around 6 films back to back yesterday!
> 
> have decided rather than having the 'thank smeg it's friday' attitude, im going to try 'thank smeg it's monday!'
> 
> 
> so, woohoo!!! monday again , up at 0530, fresh as a daisy and ready to rock! (it's going to take a while to believe this)
> 
> 
> lets go be wonderful and awesome!! lets have at you monday, smug face at the ready


Good afternoon, John.
I watched loadsa vids over the weekend, too.
Thank smeg it's Monday.
(easy for me, it's a day off)


----------



## Bee62

> Grandpa Turtle said





> They are coming ! The horses aren't mine someone posted the pic and I added the words !



I love your pics, Grandpa ! They always makes me smile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where is your Bud ?


I'm his bud! 
I'm here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I've just been up to the pharmacist to stock up on eye drops - my hayfever has started. It's caused by tree pollen and will be gone by May.
> 
> JoesDad and I are heading home from Buxton today. It looks like the promised warm weather isn't going to be as warm as previously predicted


Good afternoon, Linda.
Enjoy your day, hopefully the weather will hold. 
Naughty pollen! 
Burn all the trees wherever you go is my advice.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Linda.
> Yes, view sounds much better.
> I want to learn. And I want to know.
> 
> By the way: How is my written English to your opinion ? Do I make much mistakes ?


Your English is very good. There are occasional stumbles, but nothing that makes it hard to understand you. 

I'll correct that last sentence you wrote... as it has two grammatical errors which is unusual for you 

"How is my written English *in* your opinion ? Do I make *many* mistakes ?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Goooooood Moooooooorning CDR ! Hope you all have a good start in the new week.*
> 
> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> Poor Linda ! Hayfever is something no one needs ! But you are lucky when it`ll be gone in May. Most people with hayfever suffer the whole spring and summer long.
> Luckily I have none allergies.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
I also have no known allergies. 
My mother found out in her twenties that she was allergic to duck eggs. 
It was serious. She was rushed to hospital where they gave her a penicillin based antibiotic which, it turned out, was the other thing to which she was allergic. She almost died. 
I am not allergic to antibiotics, but have never risked a duck egg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay, the motto for today is pride.
> I am very proud of:
> 
> my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ranch and stables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my aeroplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cars


Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bee62

> Tidgys Dad said





> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> I also have no known allergies.
> My mother found out in her twenties that she was allergic to duck eggs.
> It was serious. She was rushed to hospital where they gave her a penicillin based antibiotic which, it turned out, was the other thing to which she was allergic. She almost died.
> I am not allergic to antibiotics, but have never risked a duck egg.



Good afternoon Adam,

I am so sorry to hear about the death of your mother. She was so young. It`s really sad. You only have one mum in your life. I miss mine too, but she died at the age of 80 years. But I still miss her ....

Penecillin is a medicine who often causes an allergic shock to people. The "modern" antibiotics are safer, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay, the motto for today is pride.
> more horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my private island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finca on the island mallorco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my private brewery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m very proud to have much money without doing anything. I won the lottery some years ago. And every dollar I earn increases my pride !!!!!!
> 
> But by the way: Can you tell me where I can buy luck and health ????


Send me lots of money and I will post you the secret to luck and health.
I never realised how rich you were! 
Will you marry me ?
Cos i'm great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That's a major accomplishment! You can be proud, Yvonne!


Because I am so lovely, I'll give her a point even though this was yesterday.


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> Your English is very good. There are occasional stumbles, but nothing that makes it hard to understand you.
> 
> I'll correct that last sentence you wrote... as it has two grammatical errors which is unusual for you
> 
> "How is my written English *in* your opinion ? Do I make *many* mistakes ?"



Thank you for your praise !
I write without translator. Please correct my mistakes if it don`t bother you too much.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Send me lots of money and I will post you the secret to luck and health.
> I never realised how rich you were!
> Will you marry me ?
> Cos i'm great.



Eeeek ! Help ! I thought you are married ????

You are great ! Sure I never doubt.

Please tell me the secret where I`ll get luck and health first. Then I decide to send you money.... or not ....
Because I am so proud, I need all my money for myself.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said


> Had the pleasure of visiting the Neuschwanstein Castle near Munich. I believe that is the one you have in mind.



You have been in Germany ? Which year ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Downton Abbey?



Wenlock.
The actual priory is a bit of a ruin.


But the house isn't in too bad nick.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A draw today, nobody wins or loses
> The next task is a naughty one
> *Pride *
> To quote Dante, " Love of self perverted to hatred and contempt for ones neighbour"
> It is selfishness at the expense of others, the belief one is superior and the failure to acknowledge ones own faults and weaknesses or other people's achievements



NOTE TO SELF: No political comments.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Okay, the motto for today is pride.
> I am very proud of:
> 
> my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ranch and stables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my aeroplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cars


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And I'm very proud of the view from my terrace. Enjoy!
> View attachment 200264
> 
> View attachment 200265
> 
> I personally took those photos, and I'm very proud of my skill.


They are very beautiful pictures. 
Must take some of the amazing views from my terrace, but for now from the bedroom window.




From the lower terrace.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Your English is very good. There are occasional stumbles, but nothing that makes it hard to understand you.
> 
> I'll correct that last sentence you wrote... as it has two grammatical errors which is unusual for you
> 
> "How is my written English *in* your opinion ? Do I make *many* mistakes ?"


I feel Linda is proud of her excellent English...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I would have said hello, roommates, but I'm too proud for it today.


Likewise.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> I also have no known allergies.
> My mother found out in her twenties that she was allergic to duck eggs.
> It was serious. She was rushed to hospital where they gave her a penicillin based antibiotic which, it turned out, was the other thing to which she was allergic. She almost died.
> I am not allergic to antibiotics, but have never risked a duck egg.


Can you eat duck meat?
One of my favorite dishes at my favorite restaurant is duck!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wenlock.
> The actual priory is a bit of a ruin.
> View attachment 200279
> 
> But the house isn't in too bad nick.


Eh. I deserve something better.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Eeeek ! Help ! I thought you are married ????
> 
> You are great ! Sure I never doubt.
> 
> Please tell me the secret where I`ll get luck and health first. Then I decide to send you money.... or not ....
> Because I am so proud, I need all my money for myself.


Adam IS married, and loves his wifey to bits!!!  He's also very naughty and likes to tease!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Can you eat duck meat?
> One of my favorite dishes at my favorite restaurant is duck!


Or foie gras? Can one live without foie gras??


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are very beautiful pictures.
> Must take some of the amazing views from my terrace, but for now from the bedroom window.
> View attachment 200281
> 
> View attachment 200282
> 
> From the lower terrace.
> 
> View attachment 200284


I always LOVE the photos you send from Fez, Adam! They are so exotic!!!! Especially like the nighttime photo- very evocative!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are very beautiful pictures.
> Must take some of the amazing views from my terrace, but for now from the bedroom window.
> View attachment 200281
> 
> View attachment 200282
> 
> From the lower terrace.
> 
> View attachment 200284


I wouldn't award points for that. Except the last photo. A pretty impressive number of satellite dishes!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Or foie gras? Can one live without foie gras??


I am NOT a fan of liver of any sort!!!!!!  But I know many people love it!!!! Each to his/her own!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Back to the driving today ?


----------



## Moozillion

I went for a 20 minute walk this morning and am very Proud of myself for that!!!!! 
I also figured out a MISPRINT in the crochet pattern I am currently working on, and am Proud of that as well!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I am NOT a fan of liver of any sort!!!!!!  But I know many people love it!!!! Each to his/her own!!!


Oh no. I see we didn't agree on the evaluation of Adam's photos of Fez either...


----------



## Moozillion

Ah, well- it's 9:30 here and chores beckon...

TTFN, Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about the death of your mother. She was so young. It`s really sad. You only have one mum in your life. I miss mine too, but she died at the age of 80 years. But I still miss her ....
> 
> Penecillin is a medicine who often causes an allergic shock to people. The "modern" antibiotics are safer, I think.


No, she didn't die then. 
Sadly, she died in a car crash along with my two brothers, many years later. 
But we move on, it was a long time ago, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Eeeek ! Help ! I thought you are married ????
> 
> You are great ! Sure I never doubt.
> 
> Please tell me the secret where I`ll get luck and health first. Then I decide to send you money.... or not ....
> Because I am so proud, I need all my money for myself.


I am married, but in Morocco one can have as many as four wives. 
No money, no secrets, sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHA!!!!


Good morning, Bea.
Sabine's really got the hang of this game and the Cold Dark Room, hasn't she ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Can you eat duck meat?
> One of my favorite dishes at my favorite restaurant is duck!


Mine too. 
Yep, I love duck and have no problem with the meat, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam IS married, and loves his wifey to bits!!!  He's also very naughty and likes to tease!!!!!!


Me ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or foie gras? Can one live without foie gras??


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
It would be difficult.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I always LOVE the photos you send from Fez, Adam! They are so exotic!!!! Especially like the nighttime photo- very evocative!


Must get some new ones. 
But wifey has the camera phone and doesn't go up on the higher terrace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I wouldn't award points for that. Except the last photo. A pretty impressive number of satellite dishes!


Indeed, Moroccans have more TVs and Satellite TV per household than most of the countries in Europe!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me ?


Yes, YOU!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I went for a 20 minute walk this morning and am very Proud of myself for that!!!!!
> I also figured out a MISPRINT in the crochet pattern I am currently working on, and am Proud of that as well!!!


So you should be. 
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. I see we didn't agree on the evaluation of Adam's photos of Fez either...


Me neither. 
Or wifey who took the photos and is very proud of them and the view.
I'm sulking now.
Wounded pride.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ah, well- it's 9:30 here and chores beckon...
> 
> TTFN, Roomies!


Tara, Bea, see you soon, so to speak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, YOU!!!!!


Ahem!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I feel Linda is proud of her excellent English...


Linda is proud of being able to help a non-native speaker a little 

Let's face it, few of us who are native speakers write or speak good grammatically correct English most of the time. And* then there are geographic differences between the ways the language is used, e.g. Between the UK and the USA. "Two nations divided by a common language" - George Bernard Shaw

*Mrs Clamp, my grammar school English teacher, will be turning in her grave at the thought of somebody starting a sentence with "And"... so, I do it deliberately still  I am quite proud of that too!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me neither.
> Or wifey who took the photos and is very proud of them and the view.
> I'm sulking now.
> Wounded pride.


 Pride at the expense of others was part of the game, remember?  
I loved pic. 3. The nightly one made me think of dangerous narrow streets, though.  Hope Fez is a safe, peaceful place.


----------



## Kristoff

I'm proud of my cat, who knows a good cheese as soon as he smells it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Linda is proud of being able to help a non-native speaker a little
> 
> Let's face it, few of us who are native speakers write or speak good grammatically correct English most of the time. And* then there are geographic differences between the ways the language is used, e.g. Between the UK and the USA. "Two nations divided by a common language" - George Bernard Shaw
> 
> *Mrs Clamp, my grammar school English teacher, will be turning in her grave at the thought of somebody starting a sentence with "And"... so, I do it deliberately still  I am quite proud of that too!


Go one step further and start a sentence with "but"!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 200290
> 
> I'm proud of my cat, who knows a good cheese as soon as he smells it.


Excellent.  My friend's spaniel is a cheese-fiend too. You cannot leave cheese unguarded, even on a high surface, when he's about. He is surprisingly agile for a dog!

We're home now. Unpacked and onto the second mug of tea... and going through the post we just found out we got tickets for Wimbledon tennis in the ballot! It's not until July, but I'm really looking forward to that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am very proud of my harem.





I am immensely proud of my cheese collection.




And my Doctor Who collection : 


And my fossil collection. 




And my tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Pride at the expense of others was part of the game, remember?
> I loved pic. 3. The nightly one made me think of dangerous narrow streets, though.  Hope Fez is a safe, peaceful place.


Still sulking.
I am happy with wifey walking the streets here after dark. 
In most British cities i would be worried.
It"s safe and peaceful, but as with everywhere not 100% and one should be sensible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 200290
> 
> I'm proud of my cat, who knows a good cheese as soon as he smells it.


wifey's cat used to do this. 
It ate a pound of Red Leicester on one occasion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Excellent.  My friend's spaniel is a cheese-fiend too. You cannot leave cheese unguarded, even on a high surface, when he's about. He is surprisingly agile for a dog!
> 
> We're home now. Unpacked and onto the second mug of tea... and going through the post we just found out we got tickets for Wimbledon tennis in the ballot! It's not until July, but I'm really looking forward to that


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Result !


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. I see we didn't agree on the evaluation of Adam's photos of Fez either...


It's ok to disagree!!!!! We're not supposed to be CLONES of each other, you know!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I was about to start a post, but Jaques is doing the "Feed Me Dance," so I must obey!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's ok to disagree!!!!! We're not supposed to be CLONES of each other, you know!!!!


I disagree! 
We are!


----------



## Momof4

I'm proud because while we are camping in the desert I chose a very healthy breakfast over the bagel, lox and cream cheese everyone else ate! Oh, and I only had one beer yesterday !! 
That's very hard while camping and sitting around a camp fire!! 

Losing weight is an everyday struggle and it's real!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I disagree!
> We are!


OH NOOOOOO, we're NOT!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I'm proud because while we are camping in the desert I chose a very healthy breakfast over the bagel, lox and cream cheese everyone else ate! Oh, and I only had one beer yesterday !!
> That's very hard while camping and sitting around a camp fire!!
> 
> Losing weight is an everyday struggle and it's real!!


GOOD FOR YOU, KATHY!!!!!!!!!
It really IS a struggle!!!!!
I AM VERY PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!!!


Kristoff said:


> View attachment 200290
> 
> I'm proud of my cat, who knows a good cheese as soon as he smells it.


LOVE THAT PHOTO!!!!!!
Is that really a photo of you cat stealing cheese? Not a photo taken off the Internet?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Excellent.  My friend's spaniel is a cheese-fiend too. You cannot leave cheese unguarded, even on a high surface, when he's about. He is surprisingly agile for a dog!
> 
> We're home now. Unpacked and onto the second mug of tea... and going through the post we just found out we got tickets for Wimbledon tennis in the ballot! It's not until July, but I'm really looking forward to that


HOORAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!! 
SO happy for you!!!! 

That also means Adam will get another round of being the sports commentator!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am very proud of my harem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am immensely proud of my cheese collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Doctor Who collection :
> View attachment 200289
> 
> And my fossil collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my tortoise.
> View attachment 200291



BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!   

Oh, WIFEEEEEYYYYY...did you see what Adam has???!?!?!


----------



## Yvonne G

Being proud is better than a poke in the eye.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 200290
> 
> I'm proud of my cat, who knows a good cheese as soon as he smells it.




awesome


----------



## Moozillion

Lena, what is your cheese-stealing cat's name?


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Being proud is better than a poke in the eye.



Is that what Moderators do to people who post verboten remarks?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm proud because while we are camping in the desert I chose a very healthy breakfast over the bagel, lox and cream cheese everyone else ate! Oh, and I only had one beer yesterday !!
> That's very hard while camping and sitting around a camp fire!!
> 
> Losing weight is an everyday struggle and it's real!!


Good morning, Kathy.
Well done! 
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OH NOOOOOO, we're NOT!!!!!


OOOHHHH YESSSS WE ARE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOORAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!
> SO happy for you!!!!
> 
> That also means Adam will get another round of being the sports commentator!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm in a good mood today!!!
LA-DEE-DAH, LA-DEE-DAH 
ZIPADEEDOODAH, ZIPADEEAY...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, WIFEEEEEYYYYY...did you see what Adam has???!?!?!


She wouldn't mind if they did the housework !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She wouldn't mind if they did the housework !


Ha de HAH!!!!! NOT!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Being proud is better than a poke in the eye.


Won't argue with that. 
i'm very proud of my eyes. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OOOHHHH YESSSS WE ARE !!!!!!!!!!!


OHHHHH NOOOOO WEEEEERE NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time


Are you proud of your work today, John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm in a good mood today!!!
> LA-DEE-DAH, LA-DEE-DAH
> ZIPADEEDOODAH, ZIPADEEAY...


MY OH MY, WHAT A WONDERFUL DAY! 
I'm so great.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> GOOD FOR YOU, KATHY!!!!!!!!!
> It really IS a struggle!!!!!
> I AM VERY PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE THAT PHOTO!!!!!!
> Is that really a photo of you cat stealing cheese? Not a photo taken off the Internet?


Yeah, it's my cat. I didn't let him snatch any cheese though, only gave him a small piece for his good work in front of the camera.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OHHHHH NOOOOO WEEEEERE NOT!!!!!!


Are too !
And I'm proud of it.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Lena, what is your cheese-stealing cat's name?


That's Cesur, my "Brave" coward who weighs over 15 lbs and thinks he's still a tiny kitten.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> That's Cesur, my "Brave" coward who weighs over 15 lbs and thinks he's still a tiny kitten.


He is GORGEOUS!!!!!

I think my Rosie wants to meet him! Actually, she's very timid, too, so they would probably just hide from each other!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Back to the driving today ?


Morning Adam
Nope, just in the the hub. 
I don't start driving until March sometime


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Yvonne G said
> 
> 
> Wow! I hate to prepare the tax return, and last year I got any taxes back, but I have to pay some more.


I took care of my mother financially for all of last year. This year I did not claim her and I figured I'd get back nothing.
I ended up with a 50% larger return this year.
It seems to make no sense.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Sabine! @Bee62

My mother's mother grew up in the US but spoke German from her parents who immigrated here.
Mom did not speak German herself, but she remembered a few phrases she heard in her childhood, and would sometimes use them with us. The only ones I recall were:

Macht nicht aus (means "that doesn't matter")
Bist du kleine Teufel (means "you're a little devil!" )
Auf der Arbeit!! (means "back to work!!! )

My translations may be off, but that's what Mother believed they meant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> Nope, just in the the hub.
> I don't start driving until March sometime


Oh. 
Well, good luck with everything, sure you'll be brilliant.
Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I took care of my mother financially for all of last year. This year I did not claim her and I figured I'd get back nothing.
> I ended up with a 50% larger return this year.
> It seems to make no sense.


I think they just make it up.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you proud of your work today, John ?




always am boss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> always am boss


Splendid. 
Point.


----------



## johnandjade

had 2 bottles of cider in the pub, now just getting a taxi home. no beer at home, and not picked any up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had 2 bottles of cider in the pub, now just getting a taxi home. no beer at home, and not picked any up


Very good. 
i've been off the booze all week! 
I'm very proud of myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm just so proud and happy!!! I've been able to figure out things to keep me indoors for the past almost three hours! (it's raining)

But my animals are not so proud and happy. They've been waiting the past almost three hours for their artificial sun to come on and for the food goddess to magically drop food onto their feeding trays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm just so proud and happy!!! I've been able to figure out things to keep me indoors for the past almost three hours! (it's raining)
> 
> But my animals are not so proud and happy. They've been waiting the past almost three hours for their artificial sun to come on and for the food goddess to magically drop food onto their feeding trays.


Points (you meanie).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good.
> i've been off the booze all week!
> I'm very proud of myself.




all week???!!

it's only monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> all week???!!
> 
> it's only monday.


Which is my weekend.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> He is GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> I think my Rosie wants to meet him! Actually, she's very timid, too, so they would probably just hide from each other!!!
> 
> View attachment 200301


Isn't she the clever girl who figured how to open sliding doors? Cesur thinks she looks purr-fect!


----------



## johnandjade

jade had an appointment with the doc today, asked her to send me a text message to let me know how it went... nothing!! 

perhaps they didn't let her out??  

just gone 1800, she isn't home, i can only presume she is at work. 

had a great day worrying as she hasn't been in touch, even though i know all is fine.... no news is good news. i haven't tried to contact her, in all honesty out of badness ,i will NOT be a 'richard' , i shall explain how i have worried, not how its a tad inconsiderate.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which is my weekend.




and it's of to a very well deserved smug face start sir,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade had an appointment with the doc today, asked her to send me a text message to let me know how it went... nothing!!
> 
> perhaps they didn't let her out??
> 
> just gone 1800, she isn't home, i can only presume she is at work.
> 
> had a great day worrying as she hasn't been in touch, even though i know all is fine.... no news is good news. i haven't tried to contact her, in all honesty out of badness ,i will NOT be a 'richard' , i shall explain how i have worried, not how its a tad inconsiderate.


I would be livid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and it's of to a very well deserved smug face start sir,


wifey's birthday on Friday. 
The calm before the storm.


----------



## johnandjade

called jade, she's just leaving work. i had a wee cheeky dig


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> called jade, she's just leaving work. i had a wee cheeky dig


I would make wifey suffer for days.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would be livid.




they wanted to keep her in before which is why i like to know she's oot


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's birthday on Friday.
> The calm before the storm.




wahhhh!!!   

how many days does the good lady get to celebrate??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wahhhh!!!
> 
> how many days does the good lady get to celebrate??


About 90 minutes.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> jade had an appointment with the doc today, asked her to send me a text message to let me know how it went... nothing!!
> 
> perhaps they didn't let her out??
> 
> just gone 1800, she isn't home, i can only presume she is at work.
> 
> had a great day worrying as she hasn't been in touch, even though i know all is fine.... no news is good news. i haven't tried to contact her, in all honesty out of badness ,i will NOT be a 'richard' , i shall explain how i have worried, not how its a tad inconsiderate.


Maybe she wants to see some proof that you care? Sometimes girls like to hear you were worried. :/ She didn't mean to hurt you. In any case, it's sweet that you were indeed worried. Imagine how horrible it would have been for both of you if you didn't give a damn.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> they wanted to keep her in before which is why i like to know she's oot




i typed 'oot' , that's a scottish word for today... 

'out' 

... i'm going oot shopping. 

leave the pizza oot the freezer to defrost.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Maybe she wants to see some proof that you care? Sometimes girls like to hear you were worried. :/ She didn't mean to hurt you. In any case, it's sweet that you were indeed worried. Imagine how horrible it would have been for both of you if you didn't give a damn.




i suspect you're right


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would make wifey suffer for days.


Bad Adam. That's mean, if indeed you mean it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Bad Adam. That's mean, if indeed you mean it.


She'll be spoiled rotten. 
I'm for the high jump if she isn't.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's birthday on Friday.
> The calm before the storm.


I hope you celebrate Wifey's birthday in style. She deserves it. (Not that I have the pleasure of knowing her personally, but I want to show some solidarity )


----------



## johnandjade

on that note; 'am aff tae pap the kettle oan, hope the burds no in the huff, shes due back at the gaff the noo' 


i am going to boil the kettle. i do so hope my girlfriend is in a good mood, she is due home momentarily'


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I hope you celebrate Wifey's birthday in style. She deserves it. (Not that I have the pleasure of knowing her personally, but I want to show some solidarity )




i do!!!  


wifey is awesome!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I hope you celebrate Wifey's birthday in style. She deserves it. (Not that I have the pleasure of knowing her personally, but I want to show some solidarity )


She does deserve it. 
Putting up with me is reason enough.
And it's her 65th, so a kind of big one.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, John! Tell her you care and watch the magic!  (hopefully)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on that note; 'am aff tae pap the kettle oan, hope the burds no in the huff, shes due back at the gaff the noo'
> 
> 
> i am going to boil the kettle. i do so hope my girlfriend is in a good mood, she is due home momentarily'


Very funny.
Love your translation.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, dears! I'm off to read my delightful little book, part of the Royal Crown Readers, dated 1912. It's filled with over-a-century-old general knowledge texts whose topics range from alligators in Florida to Alexander the Great via Canadian lumbermen, Papua and its people, "The Nerves and the Brain". I'm very proud of this little find in a second-hand bookstore in Istanbul.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Isn't she the clever girl who figured how to open sliding doors? Cesur thinks she looks purr-fect!


YES!!!!! She's our little criminal mastermind!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, dears! I'm off to read my delightful little book, part of the Royal Crown Readers, dated 1912. It's filled with over-a-century-old general knowledge texts whose topics range from alligators in Florida to Alexander the Great via Canadian lumbermen, Papua and its people, "The Nerves and the Brain". I'm very proud of this little find in a second-hand bookstore in Istanbul.


Sounds wonderful. 
I'm very interested to know who sent alligators to Alexander the Great via lumberjacks in Canada and the people of Papua New Guinea. Sounds a bit far fetched to me.
Night night, Lena.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm currently sorting out support and ambulance arrangements for a sick TFO tortoise in south east London that may need a trip to my vet. Owner doesn't drive. I can't let another owner suffer - I know how I felt when Joe was sick. Her vet has been in touch with mine and for the moment tort is staying with her vet, but it could change at short notice. 

It's the least I can do. I hope someone would support me likewise in a desperate situation. Fingers crossed


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm currently sorting out support and ambulance arrangements for a sick TFO tortoise in south east London that may need a trip to my vet. Owner doesn't drive. I can't let another owner suffer - I know how I felt when Joe was sick. Her vet has been in touch with mine and for the moment tort is staying with her vet, but it could change at short notice.
> 
> It's the least I can do. I hope someone would support me likewise in a desperate situation. Fingers crossed




very kind of you! x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm currently sorting out support and ambulance arrangements for a sick TFO tortoise in south east London that may need a trip to my vet. Owner doesn't drive. I can't let another owner suffer - I know how I felt when Joe was sick. Her vet has been in touch with mine and for the moment tort is staying with her vet, but it could change at short notice.
> 
> It's the least I can do. I hope someone would support me likewise in a desperate situation. Fingers crossed


That's rather nice of you. 
It's a nice thing to help other people's torties.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm currently sorting out support and ambulance arrangements for a sick TFO tortoise in south east London that may need a trip to my vet. Owner doesn't drive. I can't let another owner suffer - I know how I felt when Joe was sick. Her vet has been in touch with mine and for the moment tort is staying with her vet, but it could change at short notice.
> 
> It's the least I can do. I hope someone would support me likewise in a desperate situation. Fingers crossed


What a wonderful tortoise buddy you are!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Well, if/when she and her tort are feeling a bit better, I'll invite her to the support group that is the CDR. We can all be proud of the little community we have here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well, if/when she and her tort are feeling a bit better, I'll invite her to the support group that is the CDR. We can all be proud of the little community we have here


Indeed, very proud. 
Hope the little tort makes it, but it's looking a bit bleak, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
So pride today, hmm will have to think about that one.
Will this count?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> He is GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> I think my Rosie wants to meet him! Actually, she's very timid, too, so they would probably just hide from each other!!!
> 
> View attachment 200301


Lovely cat Bea but I think he has sat on and flattened another one!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I'm currently sorting out support and ambulance arrangements for a sick TFO tortoise in south east London that may need a trip to my vet. Owner doesn't drive. I can't let another owner suffer - I know how I felt when Joe was sick. Her vet has been in touch with mine and for the moment tort is staying with her vet, but it could change at short notice.
> 
> It's the least I can do. I hope someone would support me likewise in a desperate situation. Fingers crossed


That is very kind of you Linda, I'm very proud to have you as a CDR friend.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> That is very kind of you Linda, I'm very proud to have you as a CDR friend.


Ditto


----------



## Lyn W

I am very proud of..................Aaaarghhhh!

Sorry I just tumbled down the stairs -- OUCH!
That'll teach me.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I am very proud of..................Aaaarghhhh!
> 
> Sorry I just tumbled down the stairs -- OUCH!
> That'll teach me.


"Pride cometh before a fall!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> So pride today, hmm will have to think about that one.
> Will this count?


I am the Magnificent Wooooo. 
Yep, it counts. 
Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am the Magnificent Wooooo.
> Yep, it counts.
> Good evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam, How are you and your pride today?


----------



## Lyn W

Thought of another one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, How are you and your pride today?


I'm great ! 
And handsome ! 
And intelligent ! 
And modest !
People have been lioning up to tell me how great i am. 
You ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thought of another one
> View attachment 200351


Definite points.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great !
> And handsome !
> And intelligent !
> And modest !
> People have been lioning up to tell me how great i am.
> You ?


Well you are the mane man!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well you are the mane man!


Indeed, no need to paws for thought. 
I'm grrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, no need to paws for thought.
> I'm grrrrrrrrrrrreat!


Even better than Santa Claws I hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening all.


Good evening, ccl Bee/ Sabine. 
We'e just discussing how great i am.
Would you care to join in ?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening all.


Hi Sabine, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Even better than Santa Claws I hear!


I am The Lyin' King !


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am The Lyin' King !


...and a roaring success at it!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Did I miss bragging day? I finished preparing my tax return and got it mailed.



No e-file?


----------



## Bee62

Hello Lyn,

thank you for asking. 
I am well. Hope you too.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> 
> thank you for asking.
> I am well. Hope you too.


All good here thank you, enjoying my holiday!


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to have an early night as been quite busy today.
Almost half way through the week again!!
Adam is that you fast forwarding the holidays again?
Well stop it now, I need this week to be at least 3 weeks long, so slo-mo please!
Anyway Nos da all and take care.


----------



## Bee62

Nos Da Lyn. Sleep well and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ...and a roaring success at it!


I'm just purrrrfect !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I am going to have an early night as been quite busy today.
> Almost half way through the week again!!
> Adam is that you fast forwarding the holidays again?
> Well stop it now, I need this week to be at least 3 weeks long, so slo-mo please!
> Anyway Nos da all and take care.


Sorry, I'll try and see to it. 
Nos da, Lyn.
If you don't sleep you get more hours in a day and the holiday will seem longer.


----------



## Bee62

Well, I say Nos Da too.
Good night everyone in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Well, I say Nos Da too.
> Good night everyone in the Cold Dark Room.


Night night, Sabine! 
Night night, cats !


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> No e-file?



Actually, yes, I use Turbo Tax, it was just easier to say I mailed it.


----------



## Momof4

Sharing a few pics of our holiday!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine too.
> Yep, I love duck and have no problem with the meat, thankfully.


Duck is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sharing a few pics of our holiday!
> 
> View attachment 200365
> 
> View attachment 200366
> 
> View attachment 200367
> 
> View attachment 200368


Hi, Kathy! 
Nice looking family, you are, 
Hope you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Duck is my absolute favorite.


Evening, Michelle 
Yes, my favourite bird, I think, but I just adore venison and veal


----------



## meech008

I want to like venison so much! I haven't found a way to have it that I love though. I do like the BBQ ben makes with it though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I want to like venison so much! I haven't found a way to have it that I love though. I do like the BBQ ben makes with it though


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are best cooking venison for a long time, very very slowly 
Venison stew is also a favourite of mine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The winner of today's Pride game was .............
.................me, of course 'cos I'm so great and nobody else scored any points at all. 
All points for the games will be added up and the medallists announced on Wednesday, because today is an extra day, as requested by Yvonne. 
So today is *Confusion.*
Yes it's time to be confused and to confuse others. 
Which happens quite a lot here anyway so I'd just better stay away from other threads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
And tomorrow will be very confusing.


----------



## johnandjade

0600, good night everyone  

just having a cup of tea with milk and 2 ice cubes. will be putting on the mankini as it looks like rain today. 

today is a nutrobal day for fido, so will just pour milk over his bacon and eggs. 

just enough time to fry another cup of tea before leaving for work, cant wait get there and have a sleep.


----------



## johnandjade

wobble


----------



## johnandjade

had to be


----------



## johnandjade

it's getting darker in the morning


----------



## johnandjade

stars will be out soon


----------



## johnandjade

not hungry at all so going to drink a bacon and sausage roll and eat a cup of coffee. 















i keep tropical fish...











in me underpants


----------



## johnandjade

miss womblyn to thank for this one


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The winner of today's Pride game was .............
> .................me, of course 'cos I'm so great and nobody else scored any points at all.
> All points for the games will be added up and the medallists announced on Wednesday, because today is an extra day, as requested by Yvonne.
> So today is *Confusion.*
> Yes it's time to be confused and to confuse others.
> Which happens quite a lot here anyway so I'd just better stay away from other threads.


I am going to spend today totally befuddled by GDPR (General Data Protection Regulation). Huge changes come into force in May 2018 and all organisations must comply. Somehow or other I need to get my head round the implications for my governor schools - I shall be spending the whole day confused :/


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. It's wibbling Wednesday


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I am going to spend today totally befuddled by GDPR (General Data Protection Regulation). Huge changes come into force in May 2018 and all organisations must comply. Somehow or other I need to get my head round the implications for my governor schools - I shall be spending the whole day confused :/



Wasn't it Bee who requested more time? I don't think it was me. I'm so confused!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Sharing a few pics of our holiday!
> 
> View attachment 200365
> 
> View attachment 200366
> 
> View attachment 200367
> 
> View attachment 200368


Looks great, Kathy! Hope the cat enjoyed the holiday too


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The winner of today's Pride game was .............
> .................me, of course 'cos I'm so great and nobody else scored any points at all.
> All points for the games will be added up and the medallists announced on Wednesday, because today is an extra day, as requested by Yvonne.
> So today is *Confusion.*
> Yes it's time to be confused and to confuse others.
> Which happens quite a lot here anyway so I'd just better stay away from other threads.


What? I didn't win Pride??  How come? I'm confused!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning - or whatever time of the day it is for you, roommates!
I may have found good homes for my tort babies. 
EDIT: it should have been , I know, but I will be so sad to see them go!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good morning - or whatever time of the day it is for you, roommates!
> I may have found good homes for my tort babies.



That's always a happy moment. Well, sad to see them go, but happy it's to a good home. Wait, I'm so confused!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning - or whatever time of the day it is for you, roommates!
> I may have found good homes for my tort babies.
> EDIT: it should have been , I know, but I will be so sad to see them go!


A very sad happy moment for you Lena. I am relieved that you have found somewhere they'll be safe and looked after. A house move is bad enough without this worry.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't sleep. It's 2:45a. I'm attending a road widening meeting this evening at 6p and I guess it must have me all worked up and nervous. I can't seem to get it off my mind and relax enough to go to sleep. So I thought I'd come take care of my moderator duties now then I'll have more time in the a.m. to tend to the animals.

The Engineer for the road widening project came to my house Friday and I think I was a perfect example of one who hears what he wants to hear. I could swear he told me my fence is ok and doesn't need to be moved, but I've given the drawing a good look and it's perfectly clear the R/W is 10' INSIDE my fence, which means the fence will have to be moved back 10'. I think what has me all worked up is - where will I put the animals? I can't move two over 200lb tortoises and there's no place to put several desert tortoises. So I'm going to have to ask them if it's possible to build the new fence before they take down the old one. 

At any rate, I seem to be a nervous wreck.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I can't sleep. It's 2:45a. I'm attending a road widening meeting this evening at 6p and I guess it must have me all worked up and nervous. I can't seem to get it off my mind and relax enough to go to sleep. So I thought I'd come take care of my moderator duties now then I'll have more time in the a.m. to tend to the animals.
> 
> The Engineer for the road widening project came to my house Friday and I think I was a perfect example of one who hears what he wants to hear. I could swear he told me my fence is ok and doesn't need to be moved, but I've given the drawing a good look and it's perfectly clear the R/W is 10' INSIDE my fence, which means the fence will have to be moved back 10'. I think what has me all worked up is - where will I put the animals? I can't move two over 200lb tortoises and there's no place to put several desert tortoises. So I'm going to have to ask them if it's possible to build the new fence before they take down the old one.
> 
> At any rate, I seem to be a nervous wreck.



sorry to hear hopefully they will take your circumstances into consideration


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I can't sleep. It's 2:45a. I'm attending a road widening meeting this evening at 6p and I guess it must have me all worked up and nervous. I can't seem to get it off my mind and relax enough to go to sleep. So I thought I'd come take care of my moderator duties now then I'll have more time in the a.m. to tend to the animals.
> 
> The Engineer for the road widening project came to my house Friday and I think I was a perfect example of one who hears what he wants to hear. I could swear he told me my fence is ok and doesn't need to be moved, but I've given the drawing a good look and it's perfectly clear the R/W is 10' INSIDE my fence, which means the fence will have to be moved back 10'. I think what has me all worked up is - where will I put the animals? I can't move two over 200lb tortoises and there's no place to put several desert tortoises. So I'm going to have to ask them if it's possible to build the new fence before they take down the old one.
> 
> At any rate, I seem to be a nervous wreck.


Oh dear. You will need some rest. It could be a long meeting. I hope they take care of the inconvenience they're going to cause you and your dependents.


----------



## johnandjade

if an upside down cake is upside down... 

is it the right or wrong way up?? 

hmmm


----------



## Yvonne G

This year (2017) they're scheduled to be handling all the eminent domain and construction won't start until 2018, so I'm worrying this early for nothing. A whole lot can happen by then. Is there a day for anxiety? I want all those points NOW!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> if an upside down cake is upside down...
> 
> is it the right or wrong way up??
> 
> hmmm



Neither - it's bottom's up!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn it! Now I want cake.


----------



## Yvonne G

G'night all. I'm going to go lay down and see if Hypnos will visit me.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I can't sleep. It's 2:45a. I'm attending a road widening meeting this evening at 6p and I guess it must have me all worked up and nervous. I can't seem to get it off my mind and relax enough to go to sleep. So I thought I'd come take care of my moderator duties now then I'll have more time in the a.m. to tend to the animals.
> 
> The Engineer for the road widening project came to my house Friday and I think I was a perfect example of one who hears what he wants to hear. I could swear he told me my fence is ok and doesn't need to be moved, but I've given the drawing a good look and it's perfectly clear the R/W is 10' INSIDE my fence, which means the fence will have to be moved back 10'. I think what has me all worked up is - where will I put the animals? I can't move two over 200lb tortoises and there's no place to put several desert tortoises. So I'm going to have to ask them if it's possible to build the new fence before they take down the old one.
> 
> At any rate, I seem to be a nervous wreck.


I'm not surprised that you're worrying. You are probably going to have to be on at them constantly about this. My guess is that they'll agree and forget. Get the agreement in writing!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> if an upside down cake is upside down...
> 
> is it the right or wrong way up??
> 
> hmmm





Yvonne G said:


> Neither - it's bottom's up!!!


Hmm 

The right way up for an upside down cake is with the cooked top as it's underside. 

So if it's upside down then the cooked top must be on top like when you get it out of the oven - the right way up when cooking and the wrong way up for serving. 
Probably. 
Possibly. 

Wibble!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> This year (2017) they're scheduled to be handling all the eminent domain and construction won't start until 2018, so I'm worrying this early for nothing. A whole lot can happen by then. Is there a day for anxiety? I want all those points NOW!


I couldn't sleep last night either.
Too much on my mind, too.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I couldn't sleep last night either.
> Too much on my mind, too.




morning ed


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I couldn't sleep last night either.
> Too much on my mind, too.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

1500 + posts? The hell you say I'll be catching up. Stopping by to say, " Howdy folks! Hope all is well with you, yours and your LOVED ones, (tortoises/turtles). See…?i know instinctively where they fit in the family order.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 1500 + posts? The hell you say I'll be catching up. Stopping by to say, " Howdy folks! Hope all is well with you, yours and your LOVED ones, (tortoises/turtles). See…?i know instinctively where they fit in the family order.


Oops. My bad. 1500+ posts NOT 15000 +.


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 1500 + posts? The hell you say I'll be catching up. Stopping by to say, " Howdy folks! Hope all is well with you, yours and your LOVED ones, (tortoises/turtles). See…?i know instinctively where they fit in the family order.




howdy cowboy! hope you're mending well


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

johnandjade said:


> howdy cowboy! hope you're mending well


According to the guys with all the initials after their names, (MD's & MD's and other MD's) I'm good to go! On the other hand, I remember things I'm not remembering, (if that makes sense) and I know I'm not 100% yet. Then the DR's tell me that I may not change. Yay!!!!! Right?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I can't sleep. It's 2:45a. I'm attending a road widening meeting this evening at 6p and I guess it must have me all worked up and nervous. I can't seem to get it off my mind and relax enough to go to sleep. So I thought I'd come take care of my moderator duties now then I'll have more time in the a.m. to tend to the animals.
> 
> The Engineer for the road widening project came to my house Friday and I think I was a perfect example of one who hears what he wants to hear. I could swear he told me my fence is ok and doesn't need to be moved, but I've given the drawing a good look and it's perfectly clear the R/W is 10' INSIDE my fence, which means the fence will have to be moved back 10'. I think what has me all worked up is - where will I put the animals? I can't move two over 200lb tortoises and there's no place to put several desert tortoises. So I'm going to have to ask them if it's possible to build the new fence before they take down the old one.
> 
> At any rate, I seem to be a nervous wreck.


SO nerve wracking when outside agencies get involved! 
Wishing you the best, Yvonne.

(((Electronic hug sent)))


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> This year (2017) they're scheduled to be handling all the eminent domain and construction won't start until 2018, so I'm worrying this early for nothing. A whole lot can happen by then. Is there a day for anxiety? I want all those points NOW!


----------



## johnandjade

Cowboy_Ken said:


> According to the guys with all the initials after their names, (MD's & MD's and other MD's) I'm good to go! On the other hand, I remember things I'm not remembering, (if that makes sense) and I know I'm not 100% yet. Then the DR's tell me that I may not change. Yay!!!!! Right?




glad to hear recovery is going well


----------



## johnandjade

jist goan 2 bells, the graft isnae bad the day. lookin like its gonna chuck it doon right enough


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Bee62

Good morning DCR,
ähhhh, CRD, ähhhh, yes now I got it CDR. I am so confused.

Last night I slept like a tiny cotton ball..... äh no.. it was a stone.. a big stone. I can`t remember so well. Sorry !
Want to tell you something... äähhm, what was it ?  I forgot .... sorry.
Oh yes, I want to tell you that I slept like a mountain.
And now I feel the mountain lying on my head.... causing a lot of* C O N F U S I O N* in my brain. Which brain ??? Ähhh.
Reading that @Momof4 spending her time working hard. Poor Kathy ! Hope you enjoy your work. Lovely pics of your torts, ähh, or was it your familiy shown on the pics ? I can`t remember.... torts-family, or work-holiday. That all confuses me too much.
Reading that @Tidgys Dad won the price of shyness .... Yes, that`s right. Such a shy person as Adam is the perfect winner for the price.
@Yvonne G: Poor Yvonne, I read that they will build a new highway directly in the middle of your house and planned to use your big torts for the underlay of the street. That`s animal abusing ! I am strictly against this ! Make a petition, I will sign in ! Or did I read something wrong in your post ? Conf....
And at last John ( @johnandjade) gets up when the stars are coming out in the morning and having a breakfast of baked milk and sausages in a cup. Yummy ! And for dessert he is going to bite in some dirty cars, or wasn`t it so ? I can`t rember. Conf...

But I have a nice song for you. See )) it with your own ears , or .... äh .... I give up..... Conf.... Brain, where have you gone ?????


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> jist goan 2 bells, the graft isnae bad the day. lookin like its gonna chuck it doon right enough


Huh??!?!?!? 

John is confusing me...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

QUOTE="johnandjade, post: 1455207, member: 48519"]0600, good night everyone 

just having a cup of tea with milk and 2 ice cubes. will be putting on the mankini as it looks like rain today.

today is a nutrobal day for fido, so will just pour milk over his bacon and eggs.

just enough time to fry another cup of tea before leaving for work, cant wait get there and have a sleep.[/QUOTE]
29.53 hours. 
Happy Easter! 
Coca cola with milk for me, wearing my umbrella on my knees as it's sunny.
Fruit for dinner and loads of grizzling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200384
> 
> 
> stars will be out soon


I love the dog in that photo.


----------



## Bee62

gnitirw ruoy dnatsrednu t`nod I


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. It's wibbling Wednesday


Ribbit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wasn't it Bee who requested more time? I don't think it was me. I'm so confused!


Kayak. 
It was Martin first, I think .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning - or whatever time of the day it is for you, roommates!
> I may have found good homes for my tort babies.
> EDIT: it should have been , I know, but I will be so sad to see them go!


Midnight, here. 
Confusing feelings, indeed. and  and and  and


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I can't sleep. It's 2:45a. I'm attending a road widening meeting this evening at 6p and I guess it must have me all worked up and nervous. I can't seem to get it off my mind and relax enough to go to sleep. So I thought I'd come take care of my moderator duties now then I'll have more time in the a.m. to tend to the animals.
> 
> The Engineer for the road widening project came to my house Friday and I think I was a perfect example of one who hears what he wants to hear. I could swear he told me my fence is ok and doesn't need to be moved, but I've given the drawing a good look and it's perfectly clear the R/W is 10' INSIDE my fence, which means the fence will have to be moved back 10'. I think what has me all worked up is - where will I put the animals? I can't move two over 200lb tortoises and there's no place to put several desert tortoises. So I'm going to have to ask them if it's possible to build the new fence before they take down the old one.
> 
> At any rate, I seem to be a nervous wreck.


That's terrible! They're stealing your ground to make life easier for cars ?
Good luck with this, Yvonne, something you don't need, i'm sure. 
And i bet the fence they build won't be strong enough to keep in a desert tort let alone a sulcata or two. 
Disgraceful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies


Mornin'.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good morning DCR,
> ähhhh, CRD, ähhhh, yes now I got it CDR. I am so confused.
> 
> Last night I slept like a tiny cotton ball..... äh no.. it was a stone.. a big stone. I can`t remember so well. Sorry !
> Want to tell you something... äähhm, what was it ?  I forgot .... sorry.
> Oh yes, I want to tell you that I slept like a mountain.
> And now I feel the mountain lying on my head.... causing a lot of* C O N F U S I O N* in my brain. Which brain ??? Ähhh.
> Reading that @Momof4 spending her time working hard. Poor Kathy ! Hope you enjoy your work. Lovely pics of your torts, ähh, or was it your familiy shown on the pics ? I can`t remember.... torts-family, or work-holiday. That all confuses me too much.
> Reading that @Tidgys Dad won the price of shyness .... Yes, that`s right. Such a shy person as Adam is the perfect winner for the price.
> @Yvonne G: Poor Yvonne, I read that they will build a new highway directly in the middle of your house and planned to use your big torts for the underlay of the street. That`s animal abusing ! I am strictly against this ! Make a petition, I will sign in ! Or did I read something wrong in your post ? Conf....
> And at last John ( @johnandjade) gets up when the stars are coming out in the morning and having a breakfast of baked milk and sausages in a cup. Yummy ! And for dessert he is going to bite in some dirty cars, or wasn`t it so ? I can`t rember. Conf...
> 
> But I have a nice song for you. See )) it with your own ears , or .... äh .... I give up..... Conf.... Brain, where have you gone ?????


Good Heavens...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> if an upside down cake is upside down...
> 
> is it the right or wrong way up??
> 
> hmmm


Why is the opposite of flammable not inflammable ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This year (2017) they're scheduled to be handling all the eminent domain and construction won't start until 2018, so I'm worrying this early for nothing. A whole lot can happen by then. Is there a day for anxiety? I want all those points NOW!


Oh goodness. 
Okay, tomorrow is anxiety day. 
By which time I expect you' ll be better.


----------



## meech008

Morning/afternoon everybody. I slept extra late today because it finally happened. I got sick 

I'm gonna need this thing to clear up. I have people visiting this week to see grandma. Both of my uncles and some distant cousins. Haven't seen my one uncle in more than 10 years so that will be nice I think.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Morning/afternoon everybody. I slept extra late today because it finally happened. I got sick
> 
> I'm gonna need this thing to clear up. I have people visiting this week to see grandma. Both of my uncles and some distant cousins. Haven't seen my one uncle in more than 10 years so that will be nice I think.


So sorry you're sick. 
Here's hoping you recover QUICKLY!


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you're sick.
> Here's hoping you recover QUICKLY!


Thank you! I'm pounding the vitamin c and cold meds as much as I can


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Morning/afternoon everybody. I slept extra late today because it finally happened. I got sick
> 
> I'm gonna need this thing to clear up. I have people visiting this week to see grandma. Both of my uncles and some distant cousins. Haven't seen my one uncle in more than 10 years so that will be nice I think.


Poor you.  Get well soon!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

meech008 said:


> Morning/afternoon everybody. I slept extra late today because it finally happened. I got sick
> 
> I'm gonna need this thing to clear up. I have people visiting this week to see grandma. Both of my uncles and some distant cousins. Haven't seen my one uncle in more than 10 years so that will be nice I think.


----------



## johnandjade

16/6


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> G'night all. I'm going to go lay down and see if Hypnos will visit me.


I'll ask wifey to have a word. 
Somnus is her friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops. My bad. 1500+ posts NOT 15000 +.


Merry Christmas, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> According to the guys with all the initials after their names, (MD's & MD's and other MD's) I'm good to go! On the other hand, I remember things I'm not remembering, (if that makes sense) and I know I'm not 100% yet. Then the DR's tell me that I may not change. Yay!!!!! Right?


I think it's normal to be confused at our age.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Many gratings, Noble Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning DCR,
> ähhhh, CRD, ähhhh, yes now I got it CDR. I am so confused.
> 
> Last night I slept like a tiny cotton ball..... äh no.. it was a stone.. a big stone. I can`t remember so well. Sorry !
> Want to tell you something... äähhm, what was it ?  I forgot .... sorry.
> Oh yes, I want to tell you that I slept like a mountain.
> And now I feel the mountain lying on my head.... causing a lot of* C O N F U S I O N* in my brain. Which brain ??? Ähhh.
> Reading that @Momof4 spending her time working hard. Poor Kathy ! Hope you enjoy your work. Lovely pics of your torts, ähh, or was it your familiy shown on the pics ? I can`t remember.... torts-family, or work-holiday. That all confuses me too much.
> Reading that @Tidgys Dad won the price of shyness .... Yes, that`s right. Such a shy person as Adam is the perfect winner for the price.
> @Yvonne G: Poor Yvonne, I read that they will build a new highway directly in the middle of your house and planned to use your big torts for the underlay of the street. That`s animal abusing ! I am strictly against this ! Make a petition, I will sign in ! Or did I read something wrong in your post ? Conf....
> And at last John ( @johnandjade) gets up when the stars are coming out in the morning and having a breakfast of baked milk and sausages in a cup. Yummy ! And for dessert he is going to bite in some dirty cars, or wasn`t it so ? I can`t rember. Conf...
> 
> But I have a nice song for you. See )) it with your own ears , or .... äh .... I give up..... Conf.... Brain, where have you gone ?????


Errrrrr.........
Mornin, Uncle Tom. 
Just been flying round the supermarket with Tidgy the budgerigar. 
Out now.


----------



## johnandjade

working on tillhalf 5, will open up the valet shed and getting a lift home by boat.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's normal to be confused at our age.


Boy is it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> gnitirw ruoy dnatsrednu t`nod I


.rehtien eM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning/afternoon everybody. I slept extra late today because it finally happened. I got sick
> 
> I'm gonna need this thing to clear up. I have people visiting this week to see grandma. Both of my uncles and some distant cousins. Haven't seen my one uncle in more than 10 years so that will be nice I think.


Hopefully, very nice.
Try not to give everyone your malady. 
Oh, dear, hope you get well soon. 
I'm a sardine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Greetings gang.
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you! I'm pounding the vitamin c and cold meds as much as I can


Fried locusts are recommended to the south of here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> working on tillhalf 5, will open up the valet shed and getting a lift home by boat.


How snuggroddily!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Boy is it !!!!!!!!


Meringue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings gang.
> I hope everyone is doing well.


Felicity, Felicity, you fill me with electricity. 
I will visit the well later.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meringue.


Who did you call?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Who did you call?


Not bad at all, considering.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .rehtien eM





hello tidgy


----------



## johnandjade

flob a dob


----------



## johnandjade

i hate the guy who is flying the boat to pick me up, very inconsiderate of him, its 1000 C and the sun is splitting the skys!!




going to read a book in the shower


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Poor you.  Get well soon!


Thank you! Had to happen sooner or later I guess


----------



## meech008

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 200413


One of my favorite flowers!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fried locusts are recommended to the south of here.


I'd try it if it would help!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'd try it if it would help!


I'm assured it does. 
Though I can vouch for their deliciousness, I can't promise they'll cure colds or flu.


----------



## johnandjade

going to dry my hair in the tub


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello tidgy


kguyyzguzuGDGHIblI


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i hate the guy who is flying the boat to pick me up, very inconsiderate of him, its 1000 C and the sun is splitting the skys!!
> View attachment 200415
> 
> 
> 
> going to read a book in the shower


wifey's eaten my gardening !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you! Had to happen sooner or later I guess


I find that later by several decades is best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> going to dry my hair in the tub


And I'm cutting my fingernails with a herring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> One of my favorite flowers!


Say it with flowers. 
Give her a triffid.


----------



## Bee62

@meech008 
Poor Michelle. I wish you a soon recovery too. Stay in bed and sleep long. While you are sleeping your body can heal himself.
The pretty flowers of Grandpa turtle will be helpful too.

Or was it staying a rainy night outdoor what heals a flu ??? Confused..

@Tidgys Dad
Fly, fly away.... fly to my love oh my pretty tortoise ....  or was it the flamingo in the song ? Confusion !





@johnandjade 
Why do you didn`t take an aeroplane to get home ? I usually hitchhike on aeroplanes and when I am above my home I open the door and ....smash ..... get out and down ... Last I forget my parachute .... Thats why I am confused ...

@all ckmldcmkwejrri43ow4rnvgn bdewoeööööööööööööööööööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


@ZEROPILOT said



> Hi gang



Hi leader of the pack


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Flamingos and tortoises can be used to play croquet.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Say it with flowers.
> Give her a triffid.


They don't smell nice !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's eaten my gardening !


I hope not as brownies !


----------



## Bee62

@Joes Mum said


> Who did you call?



*G H O S T B U S T E R S* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope not as brownies !




bud and bud with a bud


----------



## Bee62

Mary Had a Little wolf

Mary had a little wolf,
His fleece was white as coal,
And everyone that Mary meets ,
The wolf was sure to chow.
He followed her to school one day,
Which was against the rule,
It chows the children up and laugh
to see a wolf at school.
And so the teacher tries to shot him down.
But still he would not die.
And waited patiently outside
Till the teacher lurked an eye.
„Why does the wolf loves the teacher so?“
The last not eaten children cry.
„Why teachers are so yummy you know,“
The wolf did reply.
And soon the teacher died.


Originaltext: Wikipedia


----------



## johnandjade

playing snooker with the top hat. i have already had 2 pairs. going to toss my tea out the window, perhaps read a film. i can only watch books on a unicycle.


----------



## johnandjade

i can eat soup with a fork! 

i can slam a revolving door. 

i once threw a granade that killed 4 guys!!! 
............. then it exploded!!! 




a quote from chuck norris' resumae/ C.V


----------



## johnandjade

have you ever asked google; 

'where is chuck norris' 


go on


----------



## johnandjade

chuck norris beat me at connect 4 while eating rice with one chopstick. he then strangled me with a cordless phone.... he took a dump in the toilet, didn't flush it... just scared the 'smeg' out it! 

he then went home, fixed the oven before it broke.... off to bed he went and went to sleep with a pillow under his gun while the boogeyman checked under his bed for chuck norris.


----------



## johnandjade

FACT!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They don't smell nice !


No, of rotting flesh, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mary Had a Little wolf
> 
> Mary had a little wolf,
> His fleece was white as coal,
> And everyone that Mary meets ,
> The wolf was sure to chow.
> He followed her to school one day,
> Which was against the rule,
> It chows the children up and laugh
> to see a wolf at school.
> And so the teacher tries to shot him down.
> But still he would not die.
> And waited patiently outside
> Till the teacher lurked an eye.
> „Why does the wolf loves the teacher so?“
> The last not eaten children cry.
> „Why teachers are so yummy you know,“
> The wolf did reply.
> And soon the teacher died.
> 
> 
> Originaltext: Wikipedia


I love stories about tortoises with a happy ending.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can eat soup with a fork!
> 
> i can slam a revolving door.
> 
> i once threw a granade that killed 4 guys!!!
> ............. then it exploded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quote from chuck norris' resumae/ C.V


I am feeding my coffee to the television while wifey sings songs with no words or tune.
Tidgy is inventing the wheel.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello. Whats this thread about?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

[email protected] said:


> Hello. Whats this thread about?


Your avatar sums it up nicely.
This is The Cold Dark Room, where people come to sit on armadillos, chat by jellfyfish light and have coffee served by our One-Legged Pirate. 
Welcome, have a potato. 
Got any cheese ?


----------



## JoesMum

[email protected] said:


> Hello. Whats this thread about?


Most of the time a lot of nonsense and puns 

In between the CDR room-mates are a friendly international bunch sharing whatever life throws at them. Sometimes it's even tortoise-related! 

You don't have to like cheese, but it can help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Most of the time a lot of nonsense and puns
> 
> In between the CDR room-mates are a friendly international bunch sharing whatever life throws at them. Sometimes it's even tortoise-related!
> 
> You don't have to like cheese, but it can help


Nonsense ?
Life tends to throw a lot of jellyfish at me. 
It's actually better if people don't like cheese. 
More for me !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good morning DCR,
> ähhhh, CRD, ähhhh, yes now I got it CDR. I am so confused.
> 
> Last night I slept like a tiny cotton ball..... äh no.. it was a stone.. a big stone. I can`t remember so well. Sorry !
> Want to tell you something... äähhm, what was it ?  I forgot .... sorry.
> Oh yes, I want to tell you that I slept like a mountain.
> And now I feel the mountain lying on my head.... causing a lot of* C O N F U S I O N* in my brain. Which brain ??? Ähhh.
> Reading that @Momof4 spending her time working hard. Poor Kathy ! Hope you enjoy your work. Lovely pics of your torts, ähh, or was it your familiy shown on the pics ? I can`t remember.... torts-family, or work-holiday. That all confuses me too much.
> Reading that @Tidgys Dad won the price of shyness .... Yes, that`s right. Such a shy person as Adam is the perfect winner for the price.
> @Yvonne G: Poor Yvonne, I read that they will build a new highway directly in the middle of your house and planned to use your big torts for the underlay of the street. That`s animal abusing ! I am strictly against this ! Make a petition, I will sign in ! Or did I read something wrong in your post ? Conf....
> And at last John ( @johnandjade) gets up when the stars are coming out in the morning and having a breakfast of baked milk and sausages in a cup. Yummy ! And for dessert he is going to bite in some dirty cars, or wasn`t it so ? I can`t rember. Conf...
> 
> But I have a nice song for you. See )) it with your own ears , or .... äh .... I give up..... Conf.... Brain, where have you gone ?????




Now if THAT does't win Mz. Bee the confusion prize, I don't know what will.


----------



## johnandjade

[email protected] said:


> Hello. Whats this thread about?




wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Now if THAT does't win Mz. Bee the confusion prize, I don't know what will.




hope you managed to get a few hours kip mrs g 


im just about to wash my hover with a sandwich


----------



## [email protected]

Hahaha awesome good to know. Thanks for the warm welcome .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Now if THAT does't win Mz. Bee the confusion prize, I don't know what will.


Lentils.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> hope you managed to get a few hours kip mrs g
> 
> 
> im just about to wash my hover with a sandwich



I woke up at 6:30 and popped right out of bed. It'll hit me about 2p this afternoon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha awesome good to know. Thanks for the warm welcome .


Everyone's welcome here! 
Except meerkats. 
And camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I woke up at 6:30 and popped right out of bed. It'll hit me about 2p this afternoon


I will hit whoever is hitting you, Yvonne. 
It isn't nice of them !


----------



## [email protected]

Btw I like cheese and other things..... Awww why no meerkats?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

[email protected] said:


> Btw I like cheese and other things..... Awww why no meerkats?


They are evil ! 
John @johnandjade and I met up with some at a zoo in Spain. 
They kidnapped and buried a child alive and since then have been causing no end of mischief in the Cold Dark Room and peoples houses.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> bud and bud with a bud


I hope you mean " Bud " in a can !
Shaking my head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope you mean " Bud " in a can !
> Shaking my head


I'm sure he does 
And not

and




with


_Light ? _With _lime ?_
Is that legal ?


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said


> I hope you mean " Bud " in a can !
> Shaking my head



Oh Grandpa, I think you don`t catch the motto of today: Confusion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> Oh Grandpa, I think you don`t catch the motto of today: Confusion.


No it isn't ! 
It's Confusion


----------



## Bee62

This morning it`s really quiet in here.
Good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This morning it`s really quiet in here.
> Good morning.


Happy October! 
It's very busy in here this breakfast time.


----------



## Bee62

Thanksgiving ! I know it is Thanksgiving !
I`m taking my torts to the church. They wanna marry me !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure he does
> And not
> View attachment 200430
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with
> View attachment 200433
> 
> _Light ? _With _lime ?_
> Is that legal ?





Or just one Big Bud !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thanksgiving ! I know it is Thanksgiving !
> I`m taking my torts to the church. They wanna marry me !


No, it's April's Fool's day. 
Must be since it's the Ides Of March. 
Can I be the Maid of Hunger at your Christening ?


----------



## Bee62

Nope ! The Maid of Hunger is already starved...
Rydw i'n mynd crazy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nope ! The Maid of Hunger is already starved...
> Rydw i'n mynd crazy


wibble.


----------



## Bee62

I have to go to the butcher to sleep.
Good morning everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to go to the butcher to sleep.
> Good morning everyone, sleep well.


Wake up; It's morning! 
Weep well. 
I have been compared to a butcher's pencil.


----------



## Moozillion

GOODNESS!!!!!
The CDR has been even SILLIER than usual today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS!!!!!
> The CDR has been even SILLIER than usual today!!!!!!!!


Inner tube!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, the winner today for Silliness, i mean Confusion was..................John. 
Here's your prize.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So another extra day. 
It is time to be *Anxious.*
Yes, today is about being worried, scared anxious and generally nervous about stuff. 
I'm going to try to sleep before nerves get the better of me.
Night night, Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

I think I've already got a head start on Anxious!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning guys and dolls 

nice wee cuppa cha to steady the nerves before taking on the big bad world



i have a driving lesson tonight, i hope it goes well :/. i also have a job to view after work, i hope i have the skills to take it on :/. .. 

chap in the shop needs a 'smart repair' , haven't seen it yet but i'm thinking around £50 for a half hour job  






don't get too worried friends


----------



## johnandjade

oh no!! there is a storm due, perhaps i should stay home and eat tinned goods


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I was worried all that confusion in the CDR would never end!  
Hope everyone is well. Please respond ASAP - I'm getting anxious!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I was worried all that confusion in the CDR would never end!
> Hope everyone is well. Please respond ASAP - I'm getting anxious!




good morning lena  

please be very careful today


----------



## johnandjade

think about it


----------



## johnandjade

ah, the scotch pie 



i hope it's not too hot!!


----------



## johnandjade

i have keys for a cat i cleaned yesterday in my bag, i fear i missed something


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

Anxiety day to I believe. I'm starting by being concerned that going out hunting for harvest mouse nests this morning will make my hayfever even worse. My eyes are itchy before I even get out of the house. 

Next for anxiety is this ridiculous weather. Snow 10 days ago. 18C on Monday. More snow forecast for tomorrow. There are going to be a lot of British tortoise owners in trouble with hibernating tortoises this spring - either because they have realised their tort has woken early or because they haven't and they're dealing with a sick tort in a month or so


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i have keys for a cat i cleaned yesterday in my bag, i fear i missed something






haha!! a CAR!! 

it wasn't needing done again, the keys just hadn't been put back


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Anxiety day to I believe. I'm starting by being concerned that going out hunting for harvest mouse nests this morning will make my hayfever even worse. My eyes are itchy before I even get out of the house.
> 
> Next for anxiety is this ridiculous weather. Snow 10 days ago. 18C on Monday. More snow forecast for tomorrow. There are going to be a lot of British tortoise owners in trouble with hibernating tortoises this spring - either because they have realised their tort has woken early or because they haven't and they're dealing with a sick tort in a month or so




good morning mum, please be careful


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> haha!! a CAR!!
> 
> it wasn't needing done again, the keys just hadn't been put back


I was worried you had forgotten that the topic had changed for today.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I was worried you had forgotten that the topic had changed for today.




 

i figured it's more fun keeping the 'typos' in


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhahh!!! i'm hearing the merkat super has been sacked from next door!!! tee hee hee


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ahhhahh!!! i'm hearing the merkat super has been sacked from next door!!! tee hee hee


It doesn't sound like you're particularly anxious about that news!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommates.
Be very careful today.
It is Februar the 22th. That`s a very bad sign I think.
Someone is stalking me....
I have fear. I am anxious...








I think the Zombie Apocalypse has begun !!!
Find a place to hide and get your weaponds for your defense !

If we will never talk again here in the CDR be sure I love you all. 

Good by friends.... I hear them coming. They gasp and crawl. An awful noise ....







Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates.
> Be very careful today.
> It is Februar the 22th. That`s a very bad sign I think.
> Someone is stalking me....
> I have fear. I am anxious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Zombie Apocalypse has begun !!!
> Find a place to hide and get your weaponds for your defense !
> 
> If we will never talk again here in the CDR be sure I love you all.
> 
> Good by friends.... I hear them coming. They gasp and crawl. An awful noise ....
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




good morning bee


----------



## Bee62

aaaaaaahhaahh, urgjjgjghhhhhh, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## johnandjade

i'm claiming the credit for him getting sacked!! he got another (his pal) contractor in... 

(ahem) somehow word got to his area manager and welllahh!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It sounds as if Sabine is being eaten alive.
I should have loaned her a spare assault rifle.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee back later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think I've already got a head start on Anxious!!!!


You have now
First point of the day


----------



## JoesMum

Fact for the day: February 22nd is Thinking Day for Girl Guides/Girl Scouts around the world and Founders Day for The Scout Association around the world because it is the birthday of both Olave and Robert Baden Powell their founders


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning guys and dolls
> 
> nice wee cuppa cha to steady the nerves before taking on the big bad world
> View attachment 200476
> 
> 
> i have a driving lesson tonight, i hope it goes well :/. i also have a job to view after work, i hope i have the skills to take it on :/. ..
> 
> chap in the shop needs a 'smart repair' , haven't seen it yet but i'm thinking around £50 for a half hour job
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200477
> 
> 
> don't get too worried friends


Good morning, John 
I am very worried that wifey is going to kill me tomorrow 
I haven't got her much for her birthday, though i am getting her a special breakfast together and taking her for a meal in our favourite medina restuarant in the evening as well as to the Hotel Bar that she likes 
Good luck with your day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey usually sleeps late giving me some peace and quiet in the mornings and even early afternoons. 
When she does get up, because she has a student or has something to do, as today when she asked me to wake her, she comes in and sits on the sofa with me and proceeds to regale me with all the negative world news stories of the day. It's very boring and very annoying. She will rabbit away with me mainly just saying, "Mmmmm" for a couple of hours when I'm clearly trying to work or read something or post on here. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh no!! there is a storm due, perhaps i should stay home and eat tinned goods


No storm due. 
But I might hide in Tidgy's nuclear bunker just in case.
You never know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Met my neighbour this morning whilst returning with milk, eggs sugar and stuff. Got really angry with him as he has been avoiding me cos he owes me money. Threatened him, not that it will do any good. He lost his job after killing a coupe of people while driving high on hashish. He said he was going out hunting for work. I waited 10 minutes and then went down to the local cafe where he was gambling and drinking coffee. I've given him til the start of next month to pay something.
Or there will be trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I was worried all that confusion in the CDR would never end!
> Hope everyone is well. Please respond ASAP - I'm getting anxious!


Good afternoon, Lena. 
I'm fine if a little anxious. 
So sorry if I worried you by not responding sooner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have keys for a cat i cleaned yesterday in my bag, i fear i missed something


Yes, it's left front paw. 
Why would you have keys for a cat ?
This is worrying, is it locked up or chained somewhere ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Anxiety day to I believe. I'm starting by being concerned that going out hunting for harvest mouse nests this morning will make my hayfever even worse. My eyes are itchy before I even get out of the house.
> 
> Next for anxiety is this ridiculous weather. Snow 10 days ago. 18C on Monday. More snow forecast for tomorrow. There are going to be a lot of British tortoise owners in trouble with hibernating tortoises this spring - either because they have realised their tort has woken early or because they haven't and they're dealing with a sick tort in a month or so


Good afternoon, Linda.
Indeed, this makes me very anxious for the tortoises.
And for the harvest mice for some reason. 
And for your eyes.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It sounds as if Sabine is being eaten alive.
> I should have loaned her a spare assault rifle.




good morning ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates.
> Be very careful today.
> It is Februar the 22th. That`s a very bad sign I think.
> Someone is stalking me....
> I have fear. I am anxious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Zombie Apocalypse has begun !!!
> Find a place to hide and get your weaponds for your defense !
> 
> If we will never talk again here in the CDR be sure I love you all.
> 
> Good by friends.... I hear them coming. They gasp and crawl. An awful noise ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Goodness! 
I am anxious for you, but okay here. 
We had the Zombie Apocalypse year's ago and no one noticed the difference. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It sounds as if Sabine is being eaten alive.
> I should have loaned her a spare assault rifle.


Good morning, Ed. 
I'm off out to get wifey a present or my life will be forfeit. 
I may be some time................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's left front paw.
> Why would you have keys for a cat ?
> This is worrying, is it locked up or chained somewhere ?




good afternoon guv'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon guv'


Hello, my friend. 
Just off out. 
Speak later.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hood morning everyone ! 
Just got out of class and am popping in to say hello & i miss you all! 
I have a bit of a break until my next class and will be going to get something to eat


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

**good morning ! 
Im on my phone and cant edit


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hood morning everyone !
> Just got out of class and am popping in to say hello & i miss you all!
> I have a bit of a break until my next class and will be going to get something to eat




wayhay!!! good to hear from you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hood morning everyone !
> Just got out of class and am popping in to say hello & i miss you all!
> I have a bit of a break until my next class and will be going to get something to eat


Good morning, Linhdan! 
We've been anxious about you. 
Miss you, too. 
Good luck with everything and hope to have you back here more often soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> **good morning !
> Im on my phone and cant edit


ha ha.
I never wear a hood. 
Hoodies, yuck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only 3 posts in 3 hours ?????
Where is everyone ?
I'm worried about you all, now. 
I have a student due 13 minutes ago. 
Sigh.


----------



## jaizei

The forum really needs a good hmmm? emoji


----------



## jaizei

I have a feeling I've said that before, too


----------



## jaizei

Shows just how pressing of an issue it is, I'm repeating myself.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Met my neighbour this morning whilst returning with milk, eggs sugar and stuff. Got really angry with him as he has been avoiding me cos he owes me money. Threatened him, not that it will do any good. He lost his job after killing a coupe of people while driving high on hashish. He said he was going out hunting for work. I waited 10 minutes and then went down to the local cafe where he was gambling and drinking coffee. I've given him til the start of next month to pay something.
> Or there will be trouble.


----------



## johnandjade

another day at the office over, got a lesson tonight. got a pic sent of the job o have to view



looks like some merkat has key'd it. hopefully i walk quickly enough to see it before my lesson... make some sharp intakes of air though the teeth, say i have to buy materials


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Today's wildlife.
Two iguanas fighting.
One looks like he lost previously.
Noisy Quaker parrots.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today's wildlife.
> Two iguanas fighting.
> One looks like he lost previously.
> Noisy Quaker parrots.




afternoon ed


----------



## johnandjade

think i'll go for £50


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I have a feeling I've said that before, too


I think you may have done. 
Doesn't stop it from being true, though.


----------



## johnandjade

i was right l, poor chap has been a meerkat attack victim, it needs painted but i can dress it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another day at the office over, got a lesson tonight. got a pic sent of the job o have to view
> View attachment 200499
> 
> 
> looks like some merkat has key'd it. hopefully i walk quickly enough to see it before my lesson... make some sharp intakes of air though the teeth, say i have to buy materials


Bonne chance mon ami.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today's wildlife.
> Two iguanas fighting.
> One looks like he lost previously.
> Noisy Quaker parrots.


The burning question is did he lose again ?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> i have keys for a cat i cleaned yesterday in my bag, i fear i missed something


Just don't let it out of the bag, in which you cleaned it.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Met my neighbour this morning whilst returning with milk, eggs sugar and stuff. Got really angry with him as he has been avoiding me cos he owes me money. Threatened him, not that it will do any good. He lost his job after killing a coupe of people while driving high on hashish. He said he was going out hunting for work. I waited 10 minutes and then went down to the local cafe where he was gambling and drinking coffee. I've given him til the start of next month to pay something.
> Or there will be trouble.


I'm really anxious and worried about your safety, Adam!  Hashish and gambling and owing money, oh my.  Please don't walk in those narrow streets after dark.


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hood morning everyone !
> Just got out of class and am popping in to say hello & i miss you all!
> I have a bit of a break until my next class and will be going to get something to eat


Good morning/afternoon/evening, Linhdan! You had us really worried!!! 
(Also today's anxiety day in the CDR, in case some/most posts make little sense )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm really anxious and worried about your safety, Adam!  Hashish and gambling and owing money, oh my.  Please don't walk in those narrow streets after dark.


I often do. 
But don't worry, the locals are pretty much afraid of me.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today's wildlife.
> Two iguanas fighting.
> One looks like he lost previously.
> Noisy Quaker parrots.


The amount of wildlife in the US never ceases to amaze. Please watch out for all those nasty roaches and giant cicadas and evil spiders. I fear one of them got Bee earlier, having crossed all the way to Germany!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I often do.
> But don't worry, the locals are pretty much afraid of me.


I sure hope so... :/


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! I hope you're all well, seriously. Not-see you tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> i have keys for a cat i cleaned yesterday in my bag, i fear i missed something



Hopefully the cat didn't scratch you when you stole his keys. I'll bet you missed that spot behind his ears.



Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates.
> Be very careful today.
> It is Februar the 22th. That`s a very bad sign I think.
> Someone is stalking me....
> I have fear. I am anxious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Zombie Apocalypse has begun !!!
> Find a place to hide and get your weaponds for your defense !
> 
> If we will never talk again here in the CDR be sure I love you all.
> 
> Good by friends.... I hear them coming. They gasp and crawl. An awful noise ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Bee, that crazy cat lady, really gets into these different day moods, doesn't she?



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Met my neighbour this morning whilst returning with milk, eggs sugar and stuff. Got really angry with him as he has been avoiding me cos he owes me money. Threatened him, not that it will do any good. He lost his job after killing a coupe of people while driving high on hashish. He said he was going out hunting for work. I waited 10 minutes and then went down to the local cafe where he was gambling and drinking coffee. I've given him til the start of next month to pay something.
> Or there will be trouble.



I thought today was anxiety day, not get mad at your neighbor day???



Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hood morning everyone !
> Just got out of class and am popping in to say hello & i miss you all!
> I have a bit of a break until my next class and will be going to get something to eat




Since you've been gone, you probably don't realize we are celebrating the different 7 deadly sins days (?). Today is anxiety day, so there's no need for wearing a hood - that is, unless it's a bad hair day.



jaizei said:


> The forum really needs a good hmmm? emoji




That makes me terribly anxious and worried. How on earth am I going to be able to express myself with no emoji?



jaizei said:


> Shows just how pressing of an issue it is, I'm repeating myself.



I'm extremely worried about Cameron. He seems to be repeating himself.

And now I'm worried about missing feeding Misty her lunch by 10 minutes. Oh dear. Oh me. Oh my. It's 11:10a and I'm still sitting here at the computer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! I hope you're all well, seriously. Not-see you tomorrow.


Night, night, Lena. 
Sleep well. 
Not see you tomorrow, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hopefully the cat didn't scratch you when you stole his keys. I'll bet you missed that spot behind his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee, that crazy cat lady, really gets into these different day moods, doesn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought today was anxiety day, not get mad at your neighbor day???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you've been gone, you probably don't realize we are celebrating the different 7 deadly sins days (?). Today is anxiety day, so there's no need for wearing a hood - that is, unless it's a bad hair day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me terribly anxious and worried. How on earth am I going to be able to express myself with no emoji?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely worried about Cameron. He seems to be repeating himself.
> 
> And now I'm worried about missing feeding Misty her lunch by 10 minutes. Oh dear. Oh me. Oh my. It's 11:10a and I'm still sitting here at the computer.


SNAP-ish with some of that.
Points for some of that. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## JoesMum

Very anxious now for poor LMBD88. Her tort died this afternoon before the blood test results came through.  She is very upset as you would expect. We've been chatting on Whatsapp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Very anxious now for poor LMBD88. Her tort died this afternoon before the blood test results came through.  She is very upset as you would expect. We've been chatting on Whatsapp.


I had a feeling this was going to happen. 
This is always so sad and one of the depressing things about this forum. 
Thanks for being so supportive to her, Linda, it makes things a little easier for her, i'm sure.
The support for each other is one of the more uplifting things on the forum.


----------



## Chessy

Ummm so I could say:
Carrot 
Cheese 
Potato 
Thingymjig


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chessy said:


> Ummm so I could say:
> Carrot
> Cheese
> Potato
> Thingymjig


Indeed you could. 
Grab an armadillo as one bumps into you in passing and have a seat. 
Coffee? i'll get the One-legged Pirate to fetch you a cup. 
And welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Today we're anxious.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bonne chance mon ami.




it's ten to eight


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> The amount of wildlife in the US never ceases to amaze. Please watch out for all those nasty roaches and giant cicadas and evil spiders. I fear one of them got Bee earlier, having crossed all the way to Germany!


wooly spider!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Hopefully the cat didn't scratch you when you stole his keys. I'll bet you missed that spot behind his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee, that crazy cat lady, really gets into these different day moods, doesn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought today was anxiety day, not get mad at your neighbor day???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you've been gone, you probably don't realize we are celebrating the different 7 deadly sins days (?). Today is anxiety day, so there's no need for wearing a hood - that is, unless it's a bad hair day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me terribly anxious and worried. How on earth am I going to be able to express myself with no emoji?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely worried about Cameron. He seems to be repeating himself.
> 
> And now I'm worried about missing feeding Misty her lunch by 10 minutes. Oh dear. Oh me. Oh my. It's 11:10a and I'm still sitting here at the computer.



 

brilliant ma'am


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Very anxious now for poor LMBD88. Her tort died this afternoon before the blood test results came through.  She is very upset as you would expect. We've been chatting on Whatsapp.




oh no


----------



## johnandjade

Chessy said:


> Ummm so I could say:
> Carrot
> Cheese
> Potato
> Thingymjig




and wibble!!


----------



## johnandjade

not my best lesson tonight, nothing major, just doubting myself and hesitating again:/.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and wibble!!


Wibble.
Good evening, sir !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not my best lesson tonight, nothing major, just doubting myself and hesitating again:/.


Anxiety Day.
My fault. 
(And Yvonne's.)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Anxiety day?! Oh my ! 
This may be fitting because i have 3 papers to write for next week 
Why must school be this way ?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Anxiety day?! Oh my !
> This may be fitting because i have 3 papers to write for next week
> Why must school be this way ?!?


It's supposed to be hard, I think. 
I'll help worry for you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble.
> Good evening, sir !




wahhh!!! mr adam


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anxiety Day.
> My fault.
> (And Yvonne's.)




i never even thought!!! you nasty people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i never even thought!!! you nasty people


I'm worried that I've been bad and upset everyone.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo! got another homer lined up . my mate that lives in our block so i only take £20 but he always gives me beer as well. 2 in one day, now the scottish weather needs to cut me a brake... ooohhh the worry!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo! got another homer lined up . my mate that lives in our block so i only take £20 but he always gives me beer as well. 2 in one day, now the scottish weather needs to cut me a brake... ooohhh the worry!!


I checked.
Your summer is July 29th this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here we're in the middle of a serious rainstorm. 
Pounding rain, deafening thunder, sheet and forked lightning and the whole house is shaking. 
Golly! 
I'm a bit anxious.


----------



## meech008

Evening everyone! Finally feeling halfway human today. How is everybody?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Evening everyone! Finally feeling halfway human today. How is everybody?


Anxious 
Worried my ceiling might fall down 
Glad you're feeling better.
Good afternoon, Michelle.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Everyone, I was so confused yesterday I couldn't remember how to switch my laptop on!
Today I had had a busy day anxiously waiting for the British Gas man to arrive and it's my nephew's birthday so I took him out for a meal this evening as I was worried he wasn't enjoying his special day or eating enough! Now I'm worried I've eaten too much! 
I could do without this extra anxiety as I worry too much about everything anyway.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anxious
> Worried my ceiling might fall down
> Glad you're feeling better.
> Good afternoon, Michelle.


Why would your ceiling fall down??


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey everyone, hope you're all well.

I've spent the evening watching the fresh prince of bel air with the gerbils.
Pip seemed to love the theme song and somehow ended up in my head half way through it.


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> I've spent the evening watching the fresh prince of bel air with the gerbils.
> Pip seemed to love the theme song and somehow ended up in my head half way through it.



Hello again 

My kids both love that programme still 

How are the gymnastics going?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

meech008 said:


> Why would your ceiling fall down??


It was previously damaged by water and not yet repaired.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just tossed out two eggs that started to crack and stink.
But I found two more outside. So I still have 18.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> I've spent the evening watching the fresh prince of bel air with the gerbils.
> Pip seemed to love the theme song and somehow ended up in my head half way through it.


he ended up in your head?
Did he burrow in through your ears?
Hi Spudsmum - sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just tossed out two eggs that started to crack and stink.
> But I found two more outside. So I still have 18.


Hi Ed.
Sorry about the 2 you lost but great you found another 2!
Egguilibrium restored!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed.
> Sorry about the 2 you lost but great you found another 2!
> Egguilibrium restored!


Still cracking yolks there


----------



## Lyn W

Yup and I shell not stop!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Everyone, I was so confused yesterday I couldn't remember how to switch my laptop on!
> Today I had had a busy day anxiously waiting for the British Gas man to arrive and it's my nephew's birthday so I took him out for a meal this evening as I was worried he wasn't enjoying his special day or eating enough! Now I'm worried I've eaten too much!
> I could do without this extra anxiety as I worry too much about everything anyway.


Only a couple of hours of anxiety day left. 
I'm worried i might lose. 
Your gas okay ? (British gas supply, not your personal gas). 
Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yup and I shell not stop!


You scramble my brain with punning. It makes me anxious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Why would your ceiling fall down??


Big storm here this evening. 
Bits of my ceiling keep falling down. 
I fix them and another bit drops off.
So fixed the roof and so far it's been okay, but I think I see a damp bit of plaster.
+nervously looks up+


----------



## Bee62

Hello everyone, I am back, hidden in a corner of the Cold Dark Room. The Zombies didn`t follow. But what if they find the entrance ?
I am very anxious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hey everyone, hope you're all well.
> 
> I've spent the evening watching the fresh prince of bel air with the gerbils.
> Pip seemed to love the theme song and somehow ended up in my head half way through it.


Good evening, Spud's Mum. 
Fresh Prince of Gerbel Air ?
Hated the show, myself.
Very well, though a bit anxious here, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was previously damaged by water and not yet repaired.


Ahem !
Repaired. 
Repeatedly.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only a couple of hours of anxiety day left.
> I'm worried i might lose.
> Your gas okay ? (British gas supply, not your personal gas).
> Good evening, Lyn.


Hi Adam,
The boiler isn't well.
I'm worried about it!
I have a choice between having a new part which costs £300 or having £700 off a new boiler - BG not the cheapest so don't think it's that good a deal. Now if they add on the £400 part ex they are advertising at the moment as well, then I may consider it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You scramble my brain with punning. It makes me anxious


Ova and out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello everyone, I am back, hidden in a corner of the Cold Dark Room. The Zombies didn`t follow. But what if they find the entrance ?
> I am very anxious.


Good evening. 
Pretty anxious here, too. 
wifey's looking at me in a funny way.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big storm here this evening.
> Bits of my ceiling keep falling down.
> I fix them and another bit drops off.
> So fixed the roof and so far it's been okay, but I think I see a damp bit of plaster.
> +nervously looks up+


Big storm coming this way as well - Betsy I think it's called.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said
[QUOTE
Good morning.
It sounds as if Sabine is being eaten alive.
I should have loaned her a spare assault rifle.
][/QUOTE]

Hello Ed,

I am happy being still alive and not eaten by the Zombies. I am looking forward to your offer with the spare assault rifle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> The boiler isn't well.
> I'm worried about it!
> I have a choice between having a new part which costs £300 or having £700 off a new boiler - BG not the cheapest so don't think it's that good a deal. Now if they add on the £400 part ex they are advertising at the moment as well, then I may consider it.


I keep forgetting how expensive everything in the UK is. 
Gas here costs me about £1 a month.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I checked.
> Your summer is July 29th this year.




1415 - 1439


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ova and out.


I've said it before and I'll say it again - un oeuf is un oeuf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Big storm coming this way as well - Betsy I think it's called.


Heavens to Betsy! 
Who said that ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we're in the middle of a serious rainstorm.
> Pounding rain, deafening thunder, sheet and forked lightning and the whole house is shaking.
> Golly!
> I'm a bit anxious.




mind the celing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1415 - 1439


That long ?
Good one this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - un oeuf is un oeuf


We'll be all white.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Heavens to Betsy!
> Who said that ?


um.........you did ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam,
> The boiler isn't well.
> I'm worried about it!
> I have a choice between having a new part which costs £300 or having £700 off a new boiler - BG not the cheapest so don't think it's that good a deal. Now if they add on the £400 part ex they are advertising at the moment as well, then I may consider it.


Find a local gas fitter. We had similar problems last year. BG were 3 times the price of the other quotes and failed to spot the faulty gas regulator on our meter. 

We chose the guy who did spot that regulator and had Transco out to fix it in under 2 hours (and we didn't have to pay for the regulator as it was supply side of the meter  )


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Big storm coming this way as well - Betsy I think it's called.


You're a couple behind. The coming storm is Doris


----------



## Lyn W

It's not Betsy - it's Doris!
They just said on tv


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello everyone, I am back, hidden in a corner of the Cold Dark Room. The Zombies didn`t follow. But what if they find the entrance ?
> I am very anxious.


If the zombies get into the CDR the ninja meerkats will make short work of them, no doubt!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You're a couple behind. The coming storm is Doris


Just heard!
I wonder if we'll ever have a Storm Gail!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> um.........you did ?


So I did. 
I'd forgotten.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Find a local gas fitter. We had similar problems last year. BG were 3 times the price of the other quotes and failed to spot the faulty gas regulator on our meter.
> 
> We chose the guy who did spot that regulator and had Transco out to fix it in under 2 hours (and we didn't have to pay for the regulator as it was supply side of the meter  )


Yes I think it will be a good idea to get a few quotes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You're a couple behind. The coming storm is Doris


So it's Doris Day in the UK ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I did.
> I'd forgotten.


I'm worried about your forgetfulness!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said
[QUOTEIf the zombies get into the CDR the ninja meerkats will make short work of them, no doubt! ][/QUOTE]

Hopefully the meerkats are able to!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So it's Doris Day in the UK ?


Yes it could be bad but- que sera sera


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So it's Doris Day in the UK ?


Somehow I don't see us singing "Wonderful, wonderful day" (Seven brides for seven brothers) with her tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Somehow I don't see us singing "Wonderful, wonderful day" (Seven brides for seven brothers) with her tomorrow


Nope I think it will be more like Calamity Rain


----------



## meech008

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was previously damaged by water and not yet repaired.


Ahh I see


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big storm here this evening.
> Bits of my ceiling keep falling down.
> I fix them and another bit drops off.
> So fixed the roof and so far it's been okay, but I think I see a damp bit of plaster.
> +nervously looks up+


I'd fix it for you if I were there. Bens taught me a little about roof repair. *smug face*


----------



## jaizei

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Anxiety day?! Oh my !
> This may be fitting because i have 3 papers to write for next week
> Why must school be this way ?!?



I'd just wait til the last minute. It takes a lot of pressure for diamonds to form.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm worried about your forgetfulness!


Did I forget something ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes it could be bad but- que sera sera


Just blowed in from the Windy City.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Somehow I don't see us singing "Wonderful, wonderful day" (Seven brides for seven brothers) with her tomorrow


Me neither, weather bad here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'd fix it for you if I were there. Bens taught me a little about roof repair. *smug face*


I think I've fixed it except for where the wooden panels are up on the terrace. The wall of my lab is one layer of stone with a gap and then wooden planking. I think the wood holds water and the wet gets into the gap in between .I need to waterproof the wood and seal the gaps.
But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Lyn W

I have a date with my book and my bed, so I am going to wish you all goodnight.
I hope those of who are in the middle of, or awaiting storms aren't too badly affected.
It's going to stop me using my new long ladders to clean leaves out of my guttering 
I've been looking forward to going up in the world!
Never mind - I can wait.
So Nos da everyone and take care!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a date with my book and my bed, so I am going to wish you all goodnight.
> I hope those of who are in the middle of, or awaiting storms aren't too badly affected.
> It's going to stop me using my new long ladders to clean leaves out of my guttering
> I've been looking forward to going up in the world!
> Never mind - I can wait.
> So Nos da everyone and take care!


You don't want to risk losing fascia. 
Nos da, Lyn, sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Zombies ?????


----------



## Bee62

A Ninja-Meerkat ?


----------



## Bee62

No Zombies, no Meerkats and no members of the CDR.
Good night wherever you are.
I am now going to sleep in a dark corner.....anxiously....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No Zombies, no Meerkats and no members of the CDR.
> Good night wherever you are.
> I am now going to sleep in a dark corner.....anxiously....


Hurray to no meerkats ! 
Hurrah to no Zombies! 
Boo! to no Cold Dark Roommates to keep you company. 
Boo! to you going to bed and not keeping me company. 
Night night, Sabine.


----------



## Moozillion

I'll be off to The Land of Nod soon, myself. 
Nos da, Adam!
Nos Da, Roomies! 
Nos da, any zombies left behind! 
Nos da, ninja meerkats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'll be off to The Land of Nod soon, myself.
> Nos da, Adam!
> Nos Da, Roomies!
> Nos da, any zombies left behind!
> Nos da, ninja meerkats!


Nod da, Mooz.
Nod well. 
Speak tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today's winner was, once again, John.
And you prize is :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
And the Cold Dark Room returns to whatever state you may call it's usual one, tomorrow. 
Thanks for playing.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you bunch of wonderful people 

so it's just about time to head out for the 3mile trek in nasty storm dorris, full set of dry clothes in my bag wrapped in 2 polly bags to change at work. this will be a fun walk, hope all 9 and a hlf stone of me doesn't blow away! 

hope everyone is well and safe, normal service resumes... lets go be awesome


----------



## johnandjade

oh, i'm now a cobbler! i talk enough cobblers but had a go at repairing my boots last night...



staple gun! wee bitta black paint, and they are good for another few miles


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

It sure is windy out there today. Let's hope Doris doesn't do too much damage


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It sure is windy out there today. Let's hope Doris doesn't do too much damage




good morning mum  

it's not too windy here, snow is easing up as well,


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum
> 
> it's not too windy here, snow is easing up as well,
> View attachment 200545


No snow here thank goodness. I haven't heard from Mum yet. I'd be surprised if she doesn't have snow.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone!
And for those of you in the UK (or anywhere else who wants to join in and make it international)
Happy National Toast Day!





Yes that is Paul Young if anyone's thinking he looks familiar


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> No snow here thank goodness. I haven't heard from Mum yet. I'd be surprised if she doesn't have snow.


Rain eased off here but very strong gusts of wind.
Hope it stops soon - I have some important wombling to do!
Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone!
> And for those of you in the UK (or anywhere else who wants to join in and make it international)
> Happy National Toast Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Paul Young if anyone's thinking he looks familiar



This is what comes to mind for me when you mention toast


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Warm and raining today again. The rain should be over by now.
My car has a flat tire (So it says) SO the truck and I are here at work early. 
I didn't want to bring the truck because I'm doing some maintenance on it....
Today and tomorrow I have office duty. I'll be playing the part of the grouchy foreman.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone!
> And for those of you in the UK (or anywhere else who wants to join in and make it international)
> Happy National Toast Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Paul Young if anyone's thinking he looks familiar




good morning lyn


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> This is what comes to mind for me when you mention toast




classic


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Warm and raining today again. The rain should be over by now.
> My car has a flat tire (So it says) SO the truck and I are here at work early.
> I didn't want to bring the truck because I'm doing some maintenance on it....
> Today and tomorrow I have office duty. I'll be playing the part of the grouchy foreman.



good morning ed


----------



## jaizei

Is it really common for there to be separate hot & cold taps on sinks in the UK?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed


Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning you bunch of wonderful people
> 
> so it's just about time to head out for the 3mile trek in nasty storm dorris, full set of dry clothes in my bag wrapped in 2 polly bags to change at work. this will be a fun walk, hope all 9 and a hlf stone of me doesn't blow away!
> 
> hope everyone is well and safe, normal service resumes... lets go be awesome


Good morning, John.
Nice bright, sunny morning here, I've been out with the Tidge, but more storms predicted. 
Still got to get wifey some books as the bookshop in the medina was closed yesterday. 
Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh, i'm now a cobbler! i talk enough cobblers but had a go at repairing my boots last night...
> View attachment 200544
> 
> 
> staple gun! wee bitta black paint, and they are good for another few miles


I use extra strength superglue!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It sure is windy out there today. Let's hope Doris doesn't do too much damage


Yup, wishing all in the UK (and elsewhere) well. 
Be careful out there! 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone!
> And for those of you in the UK (or anywhere else who wants to join in and make it international)
> Happy National Toast Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Paul Young if anyone's thinking he looks familiar


Good morning, Lyn. 
Toast for elevenses it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Warm and raining today again. The rain should be over by now.
> My car has a flat tire (So it says) SO the truck and I are here at work early.
> I didn't want to bring the truck because I'm doing some maintenance on it....
> Today and tomorrow I have office duty. I'll be playing the part of the grouchy foreman.





Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Is it really common for there to be separate hot & cold taps on sinks in the UK?


Yup. Or at least it was when I lived there. 
Not here in Morocco, though.
Not in the US ?
Good morning, Cameron.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup. Or at least it was when I lived there.
> Not here in Morocco, though.
> Not in the US ?
> Good morning, Cameron.



No, just one faucet. IDK, but to me it seems like having hot water would be even more useless in public restrooms if there are separate taps. (I already think its kinda ridiculous, cuz who has time to wait for hot water)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> No, just one faucet. IDK, but to me it seems like having hot water would be even more useless in public restrooms if there are separate taps. (I already think its kinda ridiculous, cuz who has time to wait for hot water)


No hot water in public toilets here.
In the UK I seem to recall the hot water comes out pretty much immediately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now who was the most pure of the Roommates ?
The seven Virtues were : Chastity; Temperance; Charity; Diligence; Patience; Kindness and Humility. 
Adding the points together for these who gets the crown for being the nicest ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thank you to Jacques Cousteau, Lyn, Ken, Noel, Yvonne, Sabine, wifey, Cameron, Marty, Grandpa and Brian the Scouser for playing and scoring points.
Those who scored and are not mentioned are in contention for a medal position for virtuousness ! 
So, Jacques was the winner of the most virtuous pet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson in 10 minutes, so see you later, gang!


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Is it really common for there to be separate hot & cold taps on sinks in the UK?


Strange question to ask

It's probably about 50-50 as you go round. 

In my house all our taps are mixer taps. They're pretty common throughout the UK


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No hot water in public toilets here.
> In the UK I seem to recall the hot water comes out pretty much immediately.


It does.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommies.
Yesterday I have had a very bad daydream. Of Zombies and Ninja Meerkats. Uhhgg
But now the dream is over and the daily madness can return.

@Tidgys Dad

No more playing ? No more games and fun ?
That`s a pity ! I began to love these games.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Is it really common for there to be separate hot & cold taps on sinks in the UK?




yes. mixer taps are taking over though


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> Is it really common for there to be separate hot & cold taps on sinks in the UK?






hot tap missing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies.
> Yesterday I have had a very bad daydream. Of Zombies and Ninja Meerkats. Uhhgg
> But now the dream is over and the daily madness can return.
> 
> @Tidgys Dad
> 
> No more playing ? No more games and fun ?
> That`s a pity ! I began to love these games.


Good afternoon, Sabine.
Lots of games and fun in the Cold Dark Room everyday.
But I need a rest from the marking for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel. 
Hard at it ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

We have a new bus mechanic. A middle eastern Muslim fellow that came here by way of England and has a very nice English accent.
I like the sound of it...Even from a dude. 
It's very interesting to listen to the views of someone that hasn't lived here very long.


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone  woke up early this morning so I could go sit with grandma while my grandpa took my uncle out to breakfast. I'd say I'm feeling 90% better!

How is everyone this lovely day?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have a new bus mechanic. A middle eastern Muslim fellow that came here by way of England and has a very nice English accent.
> I like the sound of it...Even from a dude.
> It's very interesting to listen to the views of someone that hasn't lived here very long.


Yes, always nice to hear how others perceive our culture and society.


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Hello again
> 
> My kids both love that programme still
> 
> How are the gymnastics going?


Gymnastics is going great thank you... Well... Until Tuesday, it was. But I had hurt my neck from sleeping awkwardly and then when I was at gym, I did a pike back and when I landed I had too much power and flew back, landing on my neck. It was on a crash mat but it still hurt and my neck is really sore


----------



## spud's_mum

Lyn W said:


> he ended up in your head?
> Did he burrow in through your ears?
> Hi Spudsmum - sorry couldn't resist!


Haha. on*

She didn't stay on there long as she started nibbling my hair, which I wasn't too pleased about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Gymnastics is going great thank you... Well... Until Tuesday, it was. But I had hurt my neck from sleeping awkwardly and then when I was at gym, I did a pike back and when I landed I had too much power and flew back, landing on my neck. It was on a crash mat but it still hurt and my neck is really sore


Hi, again.
OUCH!
And OUCH! 
You'll soon recover.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, again.
> OUCH!
> And OUCH!
> You'll soon recover.


It was getting better until my friend came up behind me and pushed my head forward, forgetting about my bad neck. Oh well, no pain no gain 

Sooooo windy here! Bits of trees are flying and bins were all over the place in school


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> It was getting better until my friend came up behind me and pushed my head forward, forgetting about my bad neck. Oh well, no pain no gain
> 
> Sooooo windy here! Bits of trees are flying and bins were all over the place in school


Yes, hurricane Doris is upon you! 
We had a bad storm last night, but just a few showers so far today.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, hurricane Doris is upon you!
> We had a bad storm last night, but just a few showers so far today.


Doris is out to get me! I was walking through a door and a gust of wind caused it to blow shut on me! I tried to push it but the wind was too strong so I was wedged in a door! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Doris is out to get me! I was walking through a door and a gust of wind caused it to blow shut on me! I tried to push it but the wind was too strong so I was wedged in a door! Haha


When a hurricane struck the West Country back when I was a boy, it blew our alleyway door open which wacked me on the nose and broke it. (my nose, not the door.) 
OUCH!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When a hurricane struck the West Country back when I was a boy, it blew our alleyway door open which wacked me on the nose and broke it. (my nose, not the door.)
> OUCH!


Ouch! I think I'll stay in the safety of my room from now on just watching the fresh prince of bel air haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Ouch! I think I'll stay in the safety of my room from now on just watching the fresh prince of bel air haha


Hmmmmmm. 
Each to their own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Honourable mentions to Kathy, Linda, Adam and Bea who all scored well for the Virtues but not quite enough to grab a medal placing.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> oh, i'm now a cobbler! i talk enough cobblers but had a go at repairing my boots last night...
> View attachment 200544
> 
> 
> staple gun! wee bitta black paint, and they are good for another few miles


Good job!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This is what comes to mind for me when you mention toast


Who are those 2 fellows dancing to their breakfast preparations??!!?!
LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Is it really common for there to be separate hot & cold taps on sinks in the UK?


At least when I was working in New Zealand (1996-1998) they were ALWAYS separate!!!! DROVE.ME.NUTS.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you to Jacques Cousteau, Lyn, Ken, Noel, Yvonne, Sabine, wifey, Cameron, Marty, Grandpa and Brian the Scouser for playing and scoring points.
> Those who scored and are not mentioned are in contention for a medal position for virtuousness !
> So, Jacques was the winner of the most virtuous pet!


 YAAAAAYYYYY, JACQUES!!!!!!! 
EXTRA SALMON FOR MY VIRTUOUS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson in 10 minutes, so see you later, gang!


Oh, and leave us HANGING as to the most virtuous Roomie??!?! 
(Indignant snort...)


----------



## jaizei

JoesMum said:


> Strange question to ask
> 
> It's probably about 50-50 as you go round.
> 
> In my house all our taps are mixer taps. They're pretty common throughout the UK



Blame Youtube and the video it shows me.


----------



## jaizei

It just seems like the Internet was trolling me a bit.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now who was the most pure of the Roommates ?
> The seven Virtues were : Chastity; Temperance; Charity; Diligence; Patience; Kindness and Humility.
> Adding the points together for these who gets the crown for being the nicest ?


I'm guessing either Lyn or Lena...
although Wifey should get lots of bonus points simply for putting up with...erm...I mean, taking such good care of our Adam!!!


----------



## Moozillion

At the last place I worked, whenever the wind was blowing hard, they would leave the front door of the main building OPEN, and the wind would blow in. The first time I saw this, I shut the door and was immediately engulfed with the most  horrendous screeching whistle as the wind then blew through cracks under the door!!!! A secretary ran up and (giving me a dirty look) opened the door again. The wind blew in but the dreadful whistling sound stopped. She said they always leave the door open when the wind blows, or else that whistle drives them nuts!!!!!!

This was at a State institution, where even the simple installation of a weather strip on ONE door apparently required too much paperwork, or so I was told. 
The place, very aptly, was a long term mental hospital (insane asylum).


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Who are those 2 fellows dancing to their breakfast preparations??!!?!
> LOVE IT!!!!!!


That's Eric and Ernie.... Morecambe & Wise. 

They're a British comedy duo who were at the height of their fame, mandatory viewing, in the 1970s. 

Their shows, especially their Christmas specials, still have people chortling now as their comedy is so timeless 

Sadly, they are both dead now, but their humour lives on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, and leave us HANGING as to the most virtuous Roomie??!?!
> (Indignant snort...)


All will be revealed shortly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It just seems like the Internet was trolling me a bit.


Hmmmm 
You didn't have to watch it .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm guessing either Lyn or Lena...
> although Wifey should get lots of bonus points simply for putting up with...erm...I mean, taking such good care of our Adam!!!


Indeed. 
She wins easily in this household.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Strange question to ask
> 
> It's probably about 50-50 as you go round.
> 
> In my house all our taps are mixer taps. They're pretty common throughout the UK



I particularly wanted separate taps. My kitchen sink:




Or did you mean a separate spigot for each?

I've had bad luck with dripping and leaking with the mixer faucets, so did quite a bit of searching to find this set up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> At the last place I worked, whenever the wind was blowing hard, they would leave the front door of the main building OPEN, and the wind would blow in. The first time I saw this, I shut the door and was immediately engulfed with the most  horrendous screeching whistle as the wind then blew through cracks under the door!!!! A secretary ran up and (giving me a dirty look) opened the door again. The wind blew in but the dreadful whistling sound stopped. She said they always leave the door open when the wind blows, or else that whistle drives them nuts!!!!!!
> 
> This was at a State institution, where even the simple installation of a weather strip on ONE door apparently required too much paperwork, or so I was told.
> The place, very aptly, was a long term mental hospital (insane asylum).


wibble.


----------



## johnandjade

popped into VW to see the manager and pass on my friends number for the supervisors job ... he offered me the job  they have had 4 people in the job since me, they want the best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I particularly wanted separate taps. My kitchen sink:
> 
> View attachment 200559
> 
> 
> Or did you mean a separate spigot for each?
> 
> I've had bad luck with dripping and leaking with the mixer faucets, so did quite a bit of searching to find this set up.


Yeah, a separate spigot is usual in the UK. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> popped into VW to see the manager and pass on my friends number for the supervisors job ... he offered me the job  they have had 4 people in the job since me, they want the best


Most wonderful.! 
You going to take it ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most wonderful.!
> You going to take it ?




i can't, they don't know i don't have my license:/. wouldn't stand in they way of my mate getting it anyway... he asked me to put him forward. 

if i can't in to toyota (which i'm sure i will) i will be taking the job of setting up and running england.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone  woke up early this morning so I could go sit with grandma while my grandpa took my uncle out to breakfast. I'd say I'm feeling 90% better!
> 
> How is everyone this lovely day?!


Good morning, meech ! 
Glad you're felling better. 
I'm preparing for wifey's birthday tomorrow. 
Gotta get it right.


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh! beer and the piano man.


----------



## johnandjade

oh and my shoe repair is still holding


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, and leave us HANGING as to the most virtuous Roomie??!?!
> (Indignant snort...)


Third most great Virtuousness was..................
........................Michelle! 
@meech008 

Here is your bronze medal / halo. 
Well done oh virtuous one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh and my shoe repair is still holding


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Just superglued my slipper back together. 
And my hand to the carpet.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Just superglued my slipper back together.
> And my hand to the carpet.




it's the hotel all over again!!! 

BAIL!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

no beer on tuesday, 4 last night, only picked up 3 tonight.. only been in the around 2X (i think) his month!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> no beer on tuesday, 4 last night, only picked up 3 tonight.. only been in the around 2X (i think) his month!


No Beer ???????? Shaking my head
Shame Shame


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No Beer ???????? Shaking my head
> Shame Shame





trying to be good, it's not easy


----------



## johnandjade

sink time!!!




(bath) 





all produce the best tap water in the world


----------



## johnandjade

yip, the bathroom needs a re fit. 

c'mon folks, show us your sink


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> trying to be good, it's not easy



Hello John,

I`ve got a song *special for you ! * 

Go Jonny go ..... Jonny be good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

i had a thought... how about we run a 'word of the day' ?? 

it would be interesting and we can learn each others language!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> trying to be good, it's not easy


Are you saying I'm bad cause I drink Bud ?  shame shame !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Grandpa Turtle.
Do you have one of your nice pictures for me ?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Hello John,
> 
> I`ve got a song *special for you ! *
> 
> Go Jonny go ..... Jonny be good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




fantastic 

however



johnny rotten, sex pistols . the guy is a 'sellout' he advertises butter now. i kid you not


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Are you saying I'm bad cause I drink Bud ?  shame shame !




never! it's the beverage of champions.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Grandpa Turtle.
> Do you have one of your nice pictures for me ?




show us your sink!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
I have a nice birthday song for your wifey. 
She is 16 years young I have heard ? Isn`t she ?
I love this song:


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> i had a thought... how about we run a 'word of the day' ??
> 
> it would be interesting and we can learn each others language!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> show us your sink!


Sorry I cannt show you my sink ! My wife would kill me cause she left for work and it's full ! Got to keep the wife happy !!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> show us your sink!


Kitchen


Downstairs loo


Bathroom



All were cleaned yesterday. Phew!


----------



## johnandjade

watch out establishments!!! 

down with the government and such!! 

i an an anti christ etc....


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> johnny rotten, sex pistols . the guy is a 'sellout' he advertises butter now. i kid you not



Urrrghh !!! Sorry John, but our music taste is really not the same .....
I gotta go to take pictures of my sink ..... it`s seems to be very interesting how sinks look like . Confusion !


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




PG, there is one tabboo word


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry I cannt show you my sink ! My wife would kill me cause she left for work and it's full ! Got to keep the wife happy !!!!!!!




sage advice gramps


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Urrrghh !!! Sorry John, but our music taste is really not the same .....
> I gotta go to take pictures of my sink ..... it`s seems to be very interesting how sinks look like . Confusion !




i listen to to alot of different music, i was raised on queen and floyd from dad, 60's from mum . i'm a bit of a metal head though. monster magnet i believe were/are bigger in germany? i also like ramstien


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> PG, there is one tabboo word



hmmmm (insert emoji here) synonym for darn?


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> i listen to to alot of different music, i was raised on queen and floyd from dad, 60's from mum . i'm a bit of a metal head though. monster magnet i believe were/are bigger in germany? i also like ramstien



I love "old" music. Rock and Roll and all songs of the 50er, 60er, 70er I know really a lot of them by heart.
But also Country&West. John Denver is my favourite. He wrote beautiful songs with wonderful lyrics. Unfortunately he died.
I am a child of the 90er. That was the time I often went to discos.
Metal, hard rock and even Ramstein is not my kind of music. I like it softer....
But I hate, hate, hate German folk music !


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> hmmmm (insert emoji here) synonym for darn?




'bottom hole'


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> I love "old" music. Rock and Roll and all songs of the 50er, 60er, 70er I know really a lot of them by heart.
> But also Country&West. John Denver is my favourite. He wrote beautiful songs with wonderful lyrics. Unfortunately he died.
> I am a child of the 90er. That was the time I often went to discos.
> Metal, hard rock and even Ramstein is not my kind of music. I like it softer....
> But I hate, hate, hate German folk music !




cowboy ken likes his country and western music as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's the hotel all over again!!!
> 
> BAIL!!!!


Yep, that was a disaster.
For those of you who don't know this story, I once stayed for a couple of nights in a B&B in Folkestone, Kent as i was collecting fossils in the area (found a couple of thousand of more than 50 species, Eocene, 50 odd million years old when Britain had a tropical climate, sigh) .
I found the mould of a fossil sponge which started to dry and crack up so you have to coat it in epoxy resin and superglue. 
i glued the cigarettes to the ash tray, the ash tray to the mantelpiece , lots of things to the inside of the waste paper basket and that to the carpet, the curtains got covered, etc, etc;it was a disaster. 
I left a decent tip and escaped through the window.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no beer on tuesday, 4 last night, only picked up 3 tonight.. only been in the around 2X (i think) his month!


Virtuous points! 
Oh, too late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No Beer ???????? Shaking my head
> Shame Shame


We have to support John in his goodness campaign, otherwise it tends to spiral out of control . 
However, you'll be glad to know wifey got some Bud in for her birthday tomorrow. 
If I'm good, i might be allowed some.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> trying to be good, it's not easy


No, it baint , as my family would say. 
(be not , for those unfamilaiar with West Country English) 
Which is why you're being bloody amazing at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sink time!!!
> View attachment 200563
> 
> 
> View attachment 200564
> (bath)
> 
> View attachment 200565
> 
> 
> 
> all produce the best tap water in the world


In a recent study of Coca Cola, the Moroccan made stuff was voted the best in the World by Coca Cola experts. Apparently because the water is better than elsewhere !


----------



## Bee62

my sinks

kitchen










bathroom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip, the bathroom needs a re fit.
> 
> c'mon folks, show us your sink


That's a good competition day! 
Tomorrow, guys , it's a show us your sink competition and others can vote, marks out of 3 for your sink!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had a thought... how about we run a 'word of the day' ??
> 
> it would be interesting and we can learn each others language!


Yup, okay, that's Saturday. 
Any word in your own language that is interesting or in your regional dialect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Are you saying I'm bad cause I drink Bud ?  shame shame !


Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fantastic
> 
> however
> View attachment 200566
> 
> 
> johnny rotten, sex pistols . the guy is a 'sellout' he advertises butter now. i kid you not


He's just trying to butter you up.
After an OBE.
(Old Butter Elitist.)
Dairy ask the Queen ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> I have a nice birthday song for your wifey.
> She is 16 years young I have heard ? Isn`t she ?
> I love this song:


wifey says "Thank you" 
I say " Bo**(à""'s .
wifey is allowed to reverse the numbers to get 56 but that's the limit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry I cannt show you my sink ! My wife would kill me cause she left for work and it's full ! Got to keep the wife happy !!!!!!!


Tomorrow, Grandpa. 
Warn your wifey.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it baint , as my family would say.
> (be not , for those unfamilaiar with West Country English)
> Which is why you're being bloody amazing at the moment.




bushes and shuffles feet , cheers uncle adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Kitchen
> View attachment 200567
> 
> Downstairs loo
> View attachment 200568
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 200569
> 
> 
> All were cleaned yesterday. Phew!


Lovely, and i'm sure you'll score lots of points. 
But the second photo is your downstairs loo ???
wifey would never be able to get up there !


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> yip, the bathroom needs a re fit.
> 
> c'mon folks, show us your sink



This is my bathroom sink. It's a single faucet and you just CAN'T stop it dripping. I've had to place a bowl in there to catch the drips, and at the end of the day, the bowl is full. Wouldn't take long at that rate to fill up my septic tank. My s-i-l is a plumber and he's taken it apart and cleaned it, fixed the washers, etc. but it still drips.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a recent study of Coca Cola, the Moroccan made stuff was voted the best in the World by Coca Cola experts. Apparently because the water is better than elsewhere !



i remember this as well 

i hear peckam springs is also good 

highland spring is better than volvic as has a lower sodium content (hmmmm emoji)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a good competition day!
> Tomorrow, guys , it's a show us your sink competition and others can vote, marks out of 3 for your sink!




i'm thinking calendar comp!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Kitchen
> View attachment 200567
> 
> Downstairs loo
> View attachment 200568
> 
> Bathroom
> View attachment 200569
> 
> 
> All were cleaned yesterday. Phew!


And Tidgy could have a bath in number 3 but not me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> hmmmm (insert emoji here) synonym for darn?


Drat ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's just trying to butter you up.
> After an OBE.
> (Old Butter Elitist.)
> Dairy ask the Queen ?




to youtube!! ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> I love "old" music. Rock and Roll and all songs of the 50er, 60er, 70er I know really a lot of them by heart.
> But also Country&West. John Denver is my favourite. He wrote beautiful songs with wonderful lyrics. Unfortunately he died.
> I am a child of the 90er. That was the time I often went to discos.
> Metal, hard rock and even Ramstein is not my kind of music. I like it softer....
> But I hate, hate, hate German folk music !


I love The Wombles, myself.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> This is my bathroom sink. It's a single faucet and you just CAN'T stop it dripping. I've had to place a bowl in there to catch the drips, and at the end of the day, the bowl is full. Wouldn't take long at that rate to fill up my septic tank. My s-i-l is a plumber and he's taken it apart and cleaned it, fixed the washers, etc. but it still drips.
> 
> View attachment 200583




i'll bet ed has a solution! he fixed lyns car!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


>


LOVE Jeff Foxworthy!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> This is my bathroom sink. It's a single faucet and you just CAN'T stop it dripping. I've had to place a bowl in there to catch the drips, and at the end of the day, the bowl is full. Wouldn't take long at that rate to fill up my septic tank. My s-i-l is a plumber and he's taken it apart and cleaned it, fixed the washers, etc. but it still drips.
> 
> View attachment 200583



Since the liquid drains out of the septic, wouldn't it be a moot point? Its not dripping fast enough that you'd have to worry about it backing up in the pipes up to the house.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> This is my bathroom sink. It's a single faucet and you just CAN'T stop it dripping. I've had to place a bowl in there to catch the drips, and at the end of the day, the bowl is full. Wouldn't take long at that rate to fill up my septic tank. My s-i-l is a plumber and he's taken it apart and cleaned it, fixed the washers, etc. but it still drips.
> 
> View attachment 200583


It'd probably take all of 20 minutes to replace the fixture.
Most are guaranteed to be drip free now.
Get on over to Home Depot and get one on clearance.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> 'bottom hole'



I legit can't hear it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bushes and shuffles feet , cheers uncle adam


Bushes ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is my bathroom sink. It's a single faucet and you just CAN'T stop it dripping. I've had to place a bowl in there to catch the drips, and at the end of the day, the bowl is full. Wouldn't take long at that rate to fill up my septic tank. My s-i-l is a plumber and he's taken it apart and cleaned it, fixed the washers, etc. but it still drips.
> 
> View attachment 200583


Judges are quite serious about such things.
This may cost you marks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm thinking calendar comp!!!


I want a sink plunger calendar comp!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love the word "moot". 
point


jaizei said:


> Since the liquid drains out of the septic, wouldn't it be a moot point? Its not dripping fast enough that you'd have to worry about it backing up in the pipes up to the house.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the word "moot".
> point



Almost as good as a "moo point".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Almost as good as a "moo point".


Don't encourage wifey.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yes. mixer taps are taking over though


I have a mixer in the kitchen but I do like separate taps. Don't know why - just do.
All new washing machines are cold fill only now so don't have a hot water feed anymore. EU regulations I believe but not entirely sure. Supposed to be more economical to heat the water in the machine, which they always have done if not enough hot water available, but if I have a surplus hot water I would rather use it in the washing machine than heat from cold.
Maybe its not as simple as that though - post your sudgestions here!


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone  woke up early this morning so I could go sit with grandma while my grandpa took my uncle out to breakfast. I'd say I'm feeling 90% better!
> 
> How is everyone this lovely day?!


Pleased to hear it meech. Hope your grandma is comfortable and glad that your grandpa is able to have some respite too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a mixer in the kitchen but I do like separate taps. Don't know why - just do.
> All new washing machines are cold fill only now so don't have a hot water feed anymore. EU regulations I believe but not entirely sure. Supposed to be more economical to heat the water in the machine, which they always have done if not enough hot water available, but if I have a surplus hot water I would rather use it in the washing machine than heat from cold.
> Maybe its not as simple as that though - post your sudgestions here!


i'll foam my own theories, thanks..
Good evening, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Doris is out to get me! I was walking through a door and a gust of wind caused it to blow shut on me! I tried to push it but the wind was too strong so I was wedged in a door! Haha


Thank goodness it wasn't a revolving door - you would have been very dizzy by the time you'd made it out!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When a hurricane struck the West Country back when I was a boy, it blew our alleyway door open which wacked me on the nose and broke it. (my nose, not the door.)
> OUCH!


Thank goodness your nose was there or the door could have really hurt your face!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness your nose was there or the door could have really hurt your face!


Yeah, I nose I was lucky.


----------



## Moozillion

Pictures of sinks? Alllllrighty then:

Kitchen sink: (the spigot to the left is filtered water)





Master bath sink:




Guest bath sink:


----------



## Lyn W

)


Moozillion said:


> I'm guessing either Lyn or Lena...
> although Wifey should get lots of bonus points simply for putting up with...erm...I mean, taking such good care of our Adam!!!


Although I am undoubtedly the most pure of all the forum members (embarrassed cough) I don't think it I will win the crown, Bea as I didn't play everyday.


----------



## Moozillion

I told my husband we were showing each other photos of our sinks, and he gave me a very odd look....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And in silver halo position for Virtue was ................
...........................Lena
@Kristoff 
Well done, you lovely good girl. 
And here is your prize :


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> At the last place I worked, whenever the wind was blowing hard, they would leave the front door of the main building OPEN, and the wind would blow in. The first time I saw this, I shut the door and was immediately engulfed with the most  horrendous screeching whistle as the wind then blew through cracks under the door!!!! A secretary ran up and (giving me a dirty look) opened the door again. The wind blew in but the dreadful whistling sound stopped. She said they always leave the door open when the wind blows, or else that whistle drives them nuts!!!!!!
> 
> This was at a State institution, where even the simple installation of a weather strip on ONE door apparently required too much paperwork, or so I was told.
> The place, very aptly, was a long term mental hospital (insane asylum).


A clear case of 'You don't have to be mad to work here but if you are it helps!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> popped into VW to see the manager and pass on my friends number for the supervisors job ... he offered me the job  they have had 4 people in the job since me, they want the best


Did you accept? Congratulations of you did!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Pictures of sinks? Alllllrighty then:
> 
> Kitchen sink: (the spigot to the left is filtered water)
> 
> View attachment 200586
> 
> 
> 
> Master bath sink:
> 
> View attachment 200587
> 
> 
> Guest bath sink:
> 
> View attachment 200588


Very nice. 
But stop it everybody!
This is tomorrow's game! 
makes life very hard for poor me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> )
> Although I am undoubtedly the most pure of all the forum members (embarrassed cough) I don't think it I will win the crown, Bea as I didn't play everyday.


No worries. 
As you didn't win on the days you did play.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i can't, they don't know i don't have my license:/. wouldn't stand in they way of my mate getting it anyway... he asked me to put him forward.
> 
> if i can't in to toyota (which i'm sure i will) i will be taking the job of setting up and running england.


Oh 
What a good mate you are and more incentive to get the license!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I told my husband we were showing each other photos of our sinks, and he gave me a very odd look....


Wait until we get to armpits!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice.
> But stop it everybody!
> This is tomorrow's game!
> makes life very hard for poor me.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wait until we get to armpits!


 NOOOOOOO !!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 'bottom hole'


I believe they're called plug holes - we are still talking sinks aren't we?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, that was a disaster.
> For those of you who don't know this story, I once stayed for a couple of nights in a B&B in Folkestone, Kent as i was collecting fossils in the area (found a couple of thousand of more than 50 species, Eocene, 50 odd million years old when Britain had a tropical climate, sigh) .
> I found the mould of a fossil sponge which started to dry and crack up so you have to coat it in epoxy resin and superglue.
> i glued the cigarettes to the ash tray, the ash tray to the mantelpiece , lots of things to the inside of the waste paper basket and that to the carpet, the curtains got covered, etc, etc;it was a disaster.
> I left a decent tip and escaped through the window.


Why? I bet they were used to having stuck up guests like you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I believe they're called plug holes - we are still talking sinks aren't we?


i do soap so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Why? I bet they were used to having stuck up guests like you


Easy gum, easy go.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i'm thinking calendar comp!!!


I'm have a sinking feeing about all this


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Since the liquid drains out of the septic, wouldn't it be a moot point? Its not dripping fast enough that you'd have to worry about it backing up in the pipes up to the house.


I'm not sure about that
- I have a sceptic tank........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm have a sinking feeing about all this


That's just plumb silly!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want a sink plunger calendar comp!


No way! That sort of competition is for suckers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure about that
> - I have a sceptic tank........


With a hole new fillosophy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No way! That sort of competition is for suckers!


Daleks would do well.


----------



## Lyn W

Caught up at last !
Feeling quite drained now.


----------



## Lyn W

They're watching us!!!!
(or maybe washing us!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They're watching us!!!!
> (or maybe washing us!)
> View attachment 200590


I don't get any of those adverts. 
Are you serious ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't get any of those adverts.
> Are you serious ?


Yup, the ads change depending on what you talk about!
Creepy or what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Most Virtuous Roommate was..............
John! 
( i know , I can barely believe it myself.)
Your prize sir !


Enjoy, but don't over celebrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yup, the ads change depending on what you talk about!
> Creepy or what?


I'm glad I killed them.


----------



## Bee62

HELLO:
Someone here ?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Sabine, I'm sure the others will follow in a moment.
Glad the CDR is back to normal - well as normal as it will ever be!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to say goodnight now, didn't realise it was so late

Welcome back and Nos Da!
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello again


----------



## Bee62

Nos Da Lyn. Sleep well. Hope to see you tomorrow.

Hello Noel. It`s good to see you here.

It`s good that TFO has "recovered"


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Nos Da Lyn. Sleep well. Hope to see you tomorrow.
> 
> Hello Noel. It`s good to see you here.
> 
> It`s good that TFO has "recovered"


Hi Bee 
It's good to be back. 
Good to see you too


----------



## Bee62

Our "father", Adam hasitates to come back 
May a gecko bite him in his nose to get up and return to the CDR !


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Our "father", Adam hasitates to come back
> May a gecko bite him in his nose to get up and return to the CDR !


 
Let's go see what's going on..


----------



## Bee62

Okay. Lurking ...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> HELLO:
> Someone here ?



I'm here, but not for long. I'm about to turn off the computer and settle down for the night. So, "Hi, and bye!"


----------



## Bee62

Good night Yvonne. Sleep well.
I`m tired too and got to bed.
Hoping to see you all tomorrow, healty and lucky !
Nos Da friends all over the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Me, too. 
i'm going to bed as well. 
Had to come back as a diet of Mountain Dew wasn't doing me any good. 
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And after that pause and confusion, today / tomorrow / Saturday is sink day. 
Photos of your sinks please and then we will give them marks out of 5 .


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam.

Sometimes it sounds here like in the "Little house on the Prairie" when the sisters and brothers say "Good night" to each other.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_House_on_the_Prairie_(TV_series)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam.
> 
> Sometimes it sounds here like in the "Little house on the Prairie" when the sisters and brothers say "Good night" to each other.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_House_on_the_Prairie_(TV_series)


I remember it well.
But it's The Waltons that did that the most. 
good night, Mary Beth!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember it well.
> But it's The Waltons that did that the most.
> good night, Mary Beth!


Ahhhhhhh!!!!!  Home Sweet Home!!!!!!!
Nos da, Roomies!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning, glad to be home 

tired boy this morning, don't want to work


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Oh it does feel good to be back home. The coffee is smelling good and the jellyfish seem very pleased that people are about 

Now what was I doing when it all fell apart? I was in the middle of an important answer to someone, but I have no idea who. Oh well...


----------



## JoesMum

And I found the newbie's thread I tried to answer before and have sorted that out. I'm just popping back to geckotalk to tidy up and put things away for next time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ahhhhhhh!!!!!  Home Sweet Home!!!!!!!
> Nos da, Roomies!


It's always good to get back to one's own armadillo after a holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning, glad to be home
> 
> tired boy this morning, don't want to work


Nice to be back where we belong.
Up and at 'em, John. 
I have a hangover and a lesson in an hour and a half.
I shudder to think what wifey will be like when she surfaces.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Oh it does feel good to be back home. The coffee is smelling good and the jellyfish seem very pleased that people are about
> 
> Now what was I doing when it all fell apart? I was in the middle of an important answer to someone, but I have no idea who. Oh well...


Good morning, Linda.
Lots of coffee for me.
Then out to check the forums.
We're back to save the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And I found the newbie's thread I tried to answer before and have sorted that out. I'm just popping back to geckotalk to tidy up and put things away for next time


Yup, it wasn't perfect, but kept us going for the day.
Overall, a success.


----------



## JoesMum

I've just been to the gym. Not good  My knee was quite painful and my lower back/pelvis feels wonky. I need a trip to my physio/osteo next week to straighten me out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I've just been to the gym. Not good  My knee was quite painful and my lower back/pelvis feels wonky. I need a trip to my physio/osteo next week to straighten me out


Swearing again! 
But seriously, sorry about your painful knee and back, hope the physio can sort you out soon.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> beer time!!


I'll have a little wine after my lesson.
Whine! Moan ! Complain ! 
No, wifey, not that kind of wine. 
And then I'll be off it til April and our anniversary.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> beer time!!


Nope ! Coffee time ! But welcome back ! I missed you CDR people !!!


----------



## Laura1412

So glad we back up and running hope everyone is well


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> I remember it well.
> But it's The Waltons that did that the most.
> good night, Mary Beth!



Well watched ! Sorry, I mixed the Waltons and the little farm up ! Of course it was the Waltons family.
Good morning Adam. I hope you feel not to bad today. What`s about your dizzyness ?


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said


> Nope ! Coffee time ! But welcome back ! I missed you CDR people !!!



You didn`t found us in the Gecko Forum ? 
We missed you too, Grandpa ! How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

@ Joes Mum

Hello and good afternoon Linda. 
I don`t know what is wrong with your knee, but if I don`t take my *daily pill of Magnesium* my knees hurt badly ! Did you ever try to take Magnesium pills? 
And my mother complained for years her hurting knees. After her dead I found out that she had been always taken medikaments that takes away not necessary water out of her body but also a lot of needful minerals !
She suffered from having much to less Kalium and Magnesium ! And she always had hurting knees.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> You didn`t found us in the Gecko Forum ?
> We missed you too, Grandpa ! How are you ?


I'm alive and after living 24 hours without you people I was getting withdrawals: my coffee was cold , my Bud was getting warm , and my torts were running everywhere ( no walking ) If this would have lasted any longer my torts were going to start ordering stake rare !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said


> I'm alive and after living 24 hours without you people I was getting withdrawals: my coffee was cold , my Bud was getting warm , and my torts were running everywhere ( no walking ) If this would have lasted any longer my torts were going to start ordering stake rare !




a hot coffee for you






and a fresh Budweiser beer too





I hope you`re feeling better now


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @ Joes Mum
> 
> Hello and good afternoon Linda.
> I don`t know what is wrong with your knee, but if I don`t take my *daily pill of Magnesium* my knees hurt badly ! Did you ever try to take Magnesium pills?
> And my mother complained for years her hurting knees. After her dead I found out that she had been always taken medikaments that takes away not necessary water out of her body but also a lot of needful minerals !
> She suffered from having much to less Kalium and Magnesium ! And she always had hurting knees.


This is all related to my back. I had to have a couple of operations on it back in 2004. I get muscles going into spasm which pulls everything out of alignment and puts stress on various parts of my body. 

Usually the first sign that something isn't right with my back is when something, not usually my back in the first instance, starts hurting.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> 
> 
> 
> a hot coffee for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fresh Budweiser beer too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you`re feeling better now


Oh yes feeling great ! But I hope this fix lasts longer then the last !


----------



## JoesMum

And now for some rugby. Scotland v Wales. 

Come on Wales!


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> This is all related to my back. I had to have a couple of operations on it back in 2004. I get muscles going into spasm which pulls everything out of alignment and puts stress on various parts of my body.



Even muscles need Magnesium to work, to have no spasm.
Did you ever tried to take Magnesium pills ?
In Germany you can buy them in every grocery store or supermarket.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said
[QUOTEOh yes feeling great ! But I hope this fix lasts longer then the last !][/QUOTE]

I hope too !
By the way: Did you read that today Adam wants us for "Sink day" ? So you got another chance to show us your sink ( without your wife killing you... )


----------



## Laura1412

@JoesMum I have back problems also there is nothing worse is there than back pain I'm on morphine x3 daily


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Grandpa Turtle said
> [QUOTEOh yes feeling great ! But I hope this fix lasts longer then the last !]



I hope too !
By the way: Did you read that today Adam wants us for "Sink day" ? So you got another chance to show us your sink ( without your wife killing you... )[/QUOTE]
Nope today is Saturday : she fixes me breakfast : a Beroito : bacon , ham , eggs , hash browns , sausage, mushrooms , bell pepper, Cheese , and hot sause! The kitchen is a mess ! But they are great !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle said


> Nope today is Saturday : she fixes me breakfast : a Beroito : bacon , ham , eggs , hash browns , sausage, mushrooms , bell pepper, Cheese , and hot sause! The kitchen is a mess ! But they are great !
> 
> That sounds yuuuummmmmyyyyy !
> But not for the sink .......


----------



## Bee62

@Laura 1412

You are pretty young for back pain and morphine ! 
Sorry to hear that. Back pain is terrible !


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> Even muscles need Magnesium to work, to have no spasm.
> Did you ever tried to take Magnesium pills ?
> In Germany you can buy them in every grocery store or supermarket.




So, do you think it would help with leg cramps in the middle of the night? My husband gets those often when he stretches in his sleep and it's horrible!


----------



## Momof4

Good day CDR! 
It drives me crazy when my phone won't let me use CD-R !! It corrects me over and over! I want it to learn!!

I missed you guys and gals! 

I rode my new bike yesterday at the beach with the family.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> @Laura 1412
> 
> You are pretty young for back pain and morphine !
> Sorry to hear that. Back pain is terrible !


Yea @Bee62 i did my back at work now iv got 2 of the discs collapsed and also nerve damage from my hip all the way down my right leg which I have no feeling in anymore and sometimes gives way wen I walk :-(


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Yea @Bee62 i did my back at work now iv got 2 of the discs collapsed and also nerve damage from my hip all the way down my right leg which I have no feeling in anymore and sometimes gives way wen I walk :-(


Ow!

I had multiple disc prolapses putting pressure on nerves. All my pain was referred from my back

Is surgery on the cards for you too. I could barely walk and needed crutches before my surgery. My left knee remains a bit numb still. My right knee is the one hurting


----------



## Momof4

Laura1412 said:


> Yea @Bee62 i did my back at work now iv got 2 of the discs collapsed and also nerve damage from my hip all the way down my right leg which I have no feeling in anymore and sometimes gives way wen I walk :-(




Oh, that doesn't sound good!!
You poor thing!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Ow!
> 
> I had multiple disc prolapses putting pressure on nerves. All my pain was referred from my back
> 
> Is surgery on the cards for you too. I could barely walk and needed crutches before my surgery. My left knee remains a bit numb still. My right knee is the one hurting


No @JoesMum yhe hospital won't operate as the scans I have ad show that there's is a problem with my spinal cord so unfortunatley they won't do anything as they say I could be paralaysed :-(


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> No @JoesMum yhe hospital won't operate as the scans I have ad show that there's is a problem with my spinal cord so unfortunatley they won't do anything as they say I could be paralaysed :-(




I was warned that paralysis was a risk but, given that I could barely walk, it was a risk worth taking. I consider myself fortunate


----------



## Laura1412

@JoesMum i walk with crutches for short distances but if I'm goin out long distance I go in wheelchair as bein on my feet long and walkin long with crutches pull on my back as because I can't feel my right leg or foot I have to press onto the crutches wen walkin and in turn that puts strain on my back also :-(


----------



## Laura1412

Yea it's a horrible situation for us to be in @JoesMum it knocked my confidence a lot with keep fallin as my leg gives way and I felt a little embaressed bein seen in chair but iv been like it now 2 years so I'm more comfortable with my situation


----------



## Kristoff

Good afternoon/evening, roommates! Geckos and tortoises, mixing species, and the idea of a new competition yet to sink in... Are you all sure the confusion day is over?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope ! Coffee time ! But welcome back ! I missed you CDR people !!!


Missed you too, Gramps.
If you go down to the ExoticPetNetwork stuff at the bottom of the page and click on GeckoTalk.com you can sign up and chat with us over there when the forum goes down again. (which it will). We also get news of what's going on. Most of us have joined.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Missed you too, Gramps.
> If you go down to the ExoticPetNetwork stuff at the bottom of the page and click on GeckoTalk.com you can sign up and chat with us over there when the forum goes down again. (which it will). We also get news of what's going on. Most of us have joined.


Rather then put , I'd like to see the problem fixed !!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Missed you too, Gramps.
> If you go down to the ExoticPetNetwork stuff at the bottom of the page and click on GeckoTalk.com you can sign up and chat with us over there when the forum goes down again. (which it will). We also get news of what's going on. Most of us have joined.


Good afternoon, Tidgy's Dad and Gecko Grandparent   How's Wifey after her birthday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> So glad we back up and running hope everyone is well


Hello, Laura, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
Grab an armadillo to sit on but watch out for the hedgehogs, beware of flying luminous jellyfish and our One-Legged Pirate will fetch you a drink of choice if he's sober enough. He's been worried about us. 
Nice to have you here.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And in silver halo position for Virtue was ................
> ...........................Lena
> @Kristoff
> Well done, you lovely good girl.
> And here is your prize :
> View attachment 200589


Goodness gracious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Well watched ! Sorry, I mixed the Waltons and the little farm up ! Of course it was the Waltons family.
> Good morning Adam. I hope you feel not to bad today. What`s about your dizzyness ?


I'm good today, thanks, Sabine! 
All systems go and no more lessons til Wednesday! 
How about you ?


----------



## Laura1412

Thank you Adam so glad to be here and chatting to all you wonderful people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And now for some rugby. Scotland v Wales.
> 
> Come on Wales!


Blimey, I forgot! 
Just finished a lesson. 
Oh, dear. 
Scotland are hammering Wales. 
Not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope too !
> By the way: Did you read that today Adam wants us for "Sink day" ? So you got another chance to show us your sink ( without your wife killing you... )


Nope today is Saturday : she fixes me breakfast : a Beroito : bacon , ham , eggs , hash browns , sausage, mushrooms , bell pepper, Cheese , and hot sause! The kitchen is a mess ! But they are great ![/QUOTE]
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can I come round next Saturday ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good day CDR!
> It drives me crazy when my phone won't let me use CD-R !! It corrects me over and over! I want it to learn!!
> 
> I missed you guys and gals!
> 
> I rode my new bike yesterday at the beach with the family.
> 
> View attachment 200616
> 
> View attachment 200617


Hi, Kathy! 
Looking good. (you and the bike) .
Go down to the bottom of the page and join GeckoTalk.com. 
Must of us are members and go there when the forum's down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon/evening, roommates! Geckos and tortoises, mixing species, and the idea of a new competition yet to sink in... Are you all sure the confusion day is over?


I'm not sure of anything.
Good early evening/ late afternoon ? , Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Rather then put , I'd like to see the problem fixed !!!!


Yesterday's problem was apparently a surprise to Josh, not part of his fix of the last problem. 
Who knows what will happen next ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yesterday's problem was apparently a surprise to Josh, not part of his fix of the last problem.
> Who knows what will happen next ?


Meerkats. All Barclays card payments and ATMs are down in the UK at the moment. They appear to have meerkat issues too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Tidgy's Dad and Gecko Grandparent   How's Wifey after her birthday?


Only slightly hung over, and very happy. 
Say's she had a nice day and is very pleased with me.
I spent all day being rather nice to her. 
It's very difficult.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yesterday's problem was apparently a surprise to Josh, not part of his fix of the last problem.
> Who knows what will happen next ?


I'm just glad josh got us sorted


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Meerkats. All Barclays card payments and ATMs are down in the UK at the moment. They appear to have meerkat issues too.


They are becoming a real problem. 
Pesky meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm just glad josh got us sorted


Yeah, for now, at least..................


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, for now, at least..................


Well at least now I no how to find you all in gecko talk


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And after that pause and confusion, today / tomorrow / Saturday is sink day.
> Photos of your sinks please and then we will give them marks out of 5 .



My house was a small two bedroom, one bath. When my s-i-l and I traded houses (I traded a 3 bdrm, 2 bath + family room and game room for his 2 bdrm) he enclosed the carport to make another bedroom and added a nice big closet and bathroom with shower off the new bedroom. I live in the new bedroom/carport area 90% of the time, and never use the original 2 bedrooms or bathroom. When I moved in here I had the bathroom redone. My grand daughter, who I was caring for at that time, called it the Crystal Shining Bathroom, a name that has stuck.

So, here's the Crystal Shining Bathroom's sink:


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope ! Coffee time ! But welcome back ! I missed you CDR people !!!



You can always find us on geckotalk.com in the Chilly Dim Chamber.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So, do you think it would help with leg cramps in the middle of the night? My husband gets those often when he stretches in his sleep and it's horrible!



I found something that really works to ease leg/foot/toe cramps. Lie on your back with your legs out straight, then point your toes as hard as you can up towards your head. This stretches the muscles in the back of your legs and the cramps go away right away. At least it works for me.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said


> So, do you think it would help with leg cramps in the middle of the night? My husband gets those often when he stretches in his sleep and it's horrible!



Hi Kathy.

oh yes of course it will help ! I have leg cramps too when I take no Magnesium pills.
Please try it. I am sure, sure, sure, that it will help your husband. 
A lack of Magnesium causes this leg cramps.


----------



## JoesMum

Well the rugby didn't go the way I wanted, Scotland beat Wales. 

Ireland v France next which is being refereed by Welshman Nigel Owens. He's something of a legend for his witty comments while refereeing and his ability to bring 30 men, each of whom is double his size, swiftly under control.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My house was a small two bedroom, one bath. When my s-i-l and I traded houses (I traded a 3 bdrm, 2 bath + family room and game room for his 2 bdrm) he enclosed the carport to make another bedroom and added a nice big closet and bathroom with shower off the new bedroom. I live in the new bedroom/carport area 90% of the time, and never use the original 2 bedrooms or bathroom. When I moved in here I had the bathroom redone. My grand daughter, who I was caring for at that time, called it the Crystal Shining Bathroom, a name that has stuck.
> 
> So, here's the Crystal Shining Bathroom's sink:
> 
> View attachment 200631


5 points! 
Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I found something that really works to ease leg/foot/toe cramps. Lie on your back with your legs out straight, then point your toes as hard as you can up towards your head. This stretches the muscles in the back of your legs and the cramps go away right away. At least it works for me.


I hop about and shriek loudly until it goes away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well the rugby didn't go the way I wanted, Scotland beat Wales.
> 
> Ireland v France next which is being refereed by Welshman Nigel Owens. He's something of a legend for his witty comments while refereeing and his ability to bring 30 men, each of whom is double his size, swiftly under control.


Not too bothered about this, but I'll be cheering on Ireland, I guess.


----------



## Bee62

@Laura1412 

I`ve read about your health problems.
Poor you. So sorry to hear that. 
My boyfriend must always and every day use a wheelchair. He cant walk anyway. 
Because of this I know that it is not easy.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I hope too !
> By the way: Did you read that today Adam wants us for "Sink day" ? So you got another chance to show us your sink ( without your wife killing you... )


Nope today is Saturday : she fixes me breakfast : a Beroito : bacon , ham , eggs , hash browns , sausage, mushrooms , bell pepper, Cheese , and hot sause! The kitchen is a mess ! But they are great ![/QUOTE]

This morning I made home made chorizo mixed with scrambled eggs, which we put in corn tortillas along with avocado slices! Fresh berries on the side. It turned out really well, if I say so myself! It was my first time making chorizo- I got the recipe from a friend who does a food/cooking blog.
I'm very satisfied and hubby is a happy boy!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Well that's another Saturday we're my football coupons av been rubbish but roll on Monday night when my team play LIVERPOOL FC ️


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said


> I found something that really works to ease leg/foot/toe cramps. Lie on your back with your legs out straight, then point your toes as hard as you can up towards your head. This stretches the muscles in the back of your legs and the cramps go away right away. At least it works for me.



When you take Magnesium you wont have leg cramps any longer. Please believe me.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> @Laura1412
> 
> I`ve read about your health problems.
> Poor you. So sorry to hear that.
> My boyfriend must always and every day use a wheelchair. He cant walk anyway.
> Because of this I know that it is not easy.


Thanks @Bee62 im sorry to hear about you boyfriend sounds like you are very helpful to him and supportive which is really nice


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> This morning I made home made chorizo mixed with scrambled eggs, which we put in corn tortillas along with avocado slices! Fresh berries on the side. It turned out really well, if I say so myself! It was my first time making chorizo- I got the recipe from a friend who does a food/cooking blog.
> I'm very satisfied and hubby is a happy boy!!!!


Home made Chorizo?!

That's a recipe I definitely need!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nope today is Saturday : she fixes me breakfast : a Beroito : bacon , ham , eggs , hash browns , sausage, mushrooms , bell pepper, Cheese , and hot sause! The kitchen is a mess ! But they are great !



This morning I made home made chorizo mixed with scrambled eggs, which we put in corn tortillas along with avocado slices! Fresh berries on the side. It turned out really well, if I say so myself! It was my first time making chorizo- I got the recipe from a friend who does a food/cooking blog.
I'm very satisfied and hubby is a happy boy!!!![/QUOTE]
I bet he is! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

Sink Day!!!!! OK, then: 

First is my kitchen sink. 





I LOVE that the head of the faucet is on a retractible hose!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well that's another Saturday we're my football coupons av been rubbish but roll on Monday night when my team play LIVERPOOL FC ️


You support Leicester ?
I was so happy last season when they one the title. 
But in the relegation zone today.
Had a girlfriend from Leicester, so used to watch them occasionally. 
I think it sad they sacked Ranieri.


----------



## Bee62

Laura 1412 said
[QUOTEThanks @Bee62 im sorry to hear about you boyfriend sounds like you are very helpful to him and supportive which is really nice ][/QUOTE]

We are living together as husband and wife. Not married. It is too difficult to explain why not.
But sometimes it is not so easy living with a disabled man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Home made Chorizo?!
> 
> That's a recipe I definitely need!


We buy chorizo in Spain. 
Some is made with donkey! 
Lovely, though.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
I am fine ( as usual... ). Thank you for asking me.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Good day CDR!
> It drives me crazy when my phone won't let me use CD-R !! It corrects me over and over! I want it to learn!!
> 
> I missed you guys and gals!
> 
> I rode my new bike yesterday at the beach with the family.
> 
> View attachment 200616
> 
> View attachment 200617



tsk tsk tsk 

Don't y'all have those anti-phone while riding laws too?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You support Leicester ?
> I was so happy last season when they one the title.
> But in the relegation zone today.
> Had a girlfriend from Leicester, so used to watch them occasionally.
> I think it sad they sacked Ranieri.


No I support Liverpool fc we play Leicester I think it was remarkable what the did last year but I think the players should hang their heads in shame how they have tret rainier It's terrible :-( but I hope we beat them we always lose to clubs at bottom :-( do u like football?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sink Day!!!!! OK, then:
> 
> First is my kitchen sink.
> 
> View attachment 200633
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that the head of the faucet is on a retractible hose!!!
> 
> View attachment 200634


I love the retractable hose idea. 
4 points.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura 1412 said
> [QUOTEThanks @Bee62 im sorry to hear about you boyfriend sounds like you are very helpful to him and supportive which is really nice ]



We are living together as husband and wife. Not married. It is too difficult to explain why not.
But sometimes it is not so easy living with a disabled man.[/QUOTE]
No I can appreciate that @Bee62 im single not as much hassle  but my brother lives with me so I'm not living alone and also my mum n dad come visit everyday and help me a lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> No I support Liverpool fc we play Leicester I think it was remarkable what the did last year but I think the players should hang their heads in shame how they have tret rainier It's terrible :-( but I hope we beat them we always lose to clubs at bottom :-( do u like football?


Nope, I support Leeds. 
Had a terrible few years but looking good this season.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Home made Chorizo?!
> 
> That's a recipe I definitely need!


It's quite easy! Her blog is Ydelicacies, but here's the recipe: (in American measurements, I'm afraid...)

1 pound ground beef
1 pound ground pork
1/2 C white vinegar
1/3 C chili powder (she strongly recommends Gebhardt Chili Powder- an old favorite among many Texans! You can get it on Amazon)
2 Tablespoons garlic powder
2 Tablespoons dried oregano leaves, crushed in your hands
1 Tablespoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons ground pepper
1 and 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon sugar

Step One: Put the ground beef and pork in a large bowl, add the vinegar and mix very well with your hands.
Step Two: In a small bowl, mix everything else together very well so all are evenly distributed.
Step Three: Add the spices to the meat and mix very well with your hands, making sure all the spices are evenly mixed in.
Step Four: Put chorizo in an air-tight bag or container and refrigerate at least 4 hours, but preferably overnight so that the flavors can blend nicely.
Step Five: You can make them into patties or into casings for sausage links.

These are NOT spicy in the sense of HEAT- hubby added ground red pepper to his eggs to give it some "heat."

NOTE: This is the first time I've ever made chorizo. The tartness of the vinegar was noticeable, but is obviously important to the flavor. This is not something I would eat by itself, but was VERY good in scrambled eggs. PUTTING THE CHORIZO-SCRAMBLED EGGS IN WARMED, SOFT CORN TORTILLAS really brought all the flavors together nicely! I HIGHLY recommend it!!!!!!!! 
Obviously this makes 2 pounds of sausage!!!! Since meat isn't cheap anywhere, you might make a smaller batch first, but I leave that choice to you.

I intend to explore other chorizo recipes- hubby said he's often had chorizo with more and different spices added in. So I will be using this as a sort of base to start from, and will add other things until I have tweaked it to my PERSONAL taste.

Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I support Leeds.
> Had a terrible few years but looking good this season.


Yea Gary monk got u playing well good win today again for beating Sheffield Wednesday  I love football until, I did my back I used to play only locally nothing major but all my family are big on football my uncle used to play for Nottingham forest in 60s I was not born to see but he still talks about


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's quite easy! Her blog is Ydelicacies, but here's the recipe: (in American measurements, I'm afraid...)
> 
> 1 pound ground beef
> 1 pound ground pork
> 1/2 C white vinegar
> 1/3 C chili powder (she strongly recommends Gebhardt Chili Powder- an old favorite among many Texans! You can get it on Amazon)
> 2 Tablespoons garlic powder
> 2 Tablespoons dried oregano leaves, crushed in your hands
> 1 Tablespoon kosher salt
> 2 teaspoons ground pepper
> 1 and 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
> 1 teaspoon sugar
> 
> Step One: Put the ground beef and pork in a large bowl, add the vinegar and mix very well with your hands.
> Step Two: In a small bowl, mix everything else together very well so all are evenly distributed.
> Step Three: Add the spices to the meat and mix very well with your hands, making sure all the spices are evenly mixed in.
> Step Four: Put chorizo in an air-tight bag or container and refrigerate at least 4 hours, but preferably overnight so that the flavors can blend nicely.
> Step Five: You can make them into patties or into casings for sausage links.
> 
> NOTE: This is the first time I've ever made chorizo. The tartness of the vinegar was noticeable, but is obviously important to the flavor. This is not something I would eat by itself, but was VERY good in scrambled eggs. PUTTING THE CHORIZO-SCRAMBLED EGGS IN SOFT CORN TORTILLAS really brought al the flavors together nicely! I HIGHLY recommend it!!!!!!!!
> Obviously this makes 2 pounds of sausage!!!! Since meat isn't cheap anywhere, you might make a smaller batch first, but I leave that choice to you.
> 
> I intend to explore other chorizo recipes- hubby said he's often had chorizo with more and different spices added in. So I will be using this as a sort of base to start from, and will add other things until I have tweaked it to my PERSONAL taste.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!!!


Another one printed out and passed over to wifey. 
Thanks, Bea.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another one printed out and passed over to wifey.
> Thanks, Bea.


And another for my collection too


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope ! Coffee time ! But welcome back ! I missed you CDR people !!!







see you on monday


----------



## Moozillion

Well, gang, it is an absolutely GLORIOUS day here in south Louisiana: Temperature is 66 *F (19* C) and the humidity is only 35%!111 
The sky is clear and blue with a light breeze!!!!! 
The breezes and the clear sky are calling me, so I will let my dirty dishes and other chores sit neglected and go out to enjoy the day!
Wish I could have you all here to enjoy the day as well!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, the points for the Seven Sins. 
Adding up the scores for Sloth, Envy, Pride, Gluttony, Avarice, Wrath and Lust. 
Thanks for playing Michelle, wifey, Monty, Ken, Kathy, Alpha, Noel, Grandpa, Linda's daughter, Tidgy, the degus, Jacques Cousteau and Cameron. 
The winner of the pets section was Jacques again! 
With Tidgy second. 
It would appear Jacques can be very good and very naughty. 
Well done, Jacques.
Anyone not mentioned who played is in contention for a medal for naughtiness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200635
> 
> 
> 
> see you on monday


Have fun. 
Doubt you'll see us in here though, it's even Darker than the Chilly Dim Chamber in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, gang, it is an absolutely GLORIOUS day here in south Louisiana: Temperature is 66 *F (19* C) and the humidity is only 35%!111
> The sky is clear and blue with a light breeze!!!!!
> The breezes and the clear sky are calling me, so I will let my dirty dishes and other chores sit neglected and go out to enjoy the day!
> Wish I could have you all here to enjoy the day as well!!!!!
> 
> TTFN


It'd be great to be there! 
Wish you were here, also. 
Lovely day we had, though it's beginning to get dark now.


----------



## Laura1412

Enjoy @Moozillion my weather is terrible it's raining heavy and cold and also getting dark here now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Enjoy @Moozillion my weather is terrible it's raining heavy and cold and also getting dark here now


Yup, I remember English weather.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I remember English weather.


I'm in it's terrible weather my cat as even given it a sod it n gone to bed and he loves to be out :-(


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, the points for the Seven Sins.
> Adding up the scores for Sloth, Envy, Pride, Gluttony, Avarice, Wrath and Lust.
> Thanks for playing Michelle, wifey, Monty, Ken, Kathy, Alpha, Noel, Grandpa, Linda's daughter, Tidgy, the degus, Jacques Cousteau and Cameron.
> The winner of the pets section was Jacques again!
> With Tidgy second.
> It would appear Jacques can be very good and very naughty.
> Well done, Jacques.
> Anyone not mentioned who played is in contention for a medal for naughtiness.


OH MY!!!!! 

I guess Jacques is like the 
"Little girl who had a little curl, 
Right in the middle of her forehead.
When she was good, she was very, very good, 
But when she was bad, she was horrid!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Just a quick note to @Tidgy's Dad and @JoesMum, as well as anyone else interested in the chorizo recipe.

Apparently Mexican chorizo and Spanish chorizo are two fairly different things. This recipe is for Mexican chorizo. 

Ta Ta again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just a quick note to @Tidgy's Dad and @JoesMum, as well as anyone else interested in the chorizo recipe.
> 
> Apparently Mexican chorizo and Spanish chorizo are two fairly different things. This recipe is for Mexican chorizo.
> 
> Ta Ta again!


Thanks, still worth a go, looks yummy.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Momof4 said
> 
> 
> Hi Kathy.
> 
> oh yes of course it will help ! I have leg cramps too when I take no Magnesium pills.
> Please try it. I am sure, sure, sure, that it will help your husband.
> A lack of Magnesium causes this leg cramps.




Thank you! I'm going to buy some today!!!


----------



## Bee62

Sink pictures:

kitchen



bathroom



and shower


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy!
> Looking good. (you and the bike) .
> Go down to the bottom of the page and join GeckoTalk.com.
> Must of us are members and go there when the forum's down.




I signed up last time but I forgot my name and password. Plus, I was a bit busy to fuss with it.


----------



## Momof4

My app is slow! What's today's game?


----------



## JoesMum

Sinks again






(We had toad in the hole for lunch and the dish is soaking )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sink pictures:
> 
> kitchen
> View attachment 200641
> 
> 
> bathroom
> View attachment 200642
> 
> 
> and shower
> View attachment 200643


The shower is disqualified for being a bit blurred and not a sink. 
The bathroom one is perfect and the kitchen very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sinks again
> View attachment 200644
> 
> View attachment 200645
> 
> View attachment 200646
> 
> (We had toad in the hole for lunch and the dish is soaking )


Gleaming! 
Wow! 
- half a point for the toad in the hole. Not offering it to me, that is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey says she will kill me if I post pictures of our sinks. 
I think they're pretty good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Honourable mentions for being very naughty in the Seven Deadly Sins game go to Moozillion (Bea), Yvonne, Lyn, Ed, Linda and John. 
You were all pretty naughty, but not evil enough to get a medal. 
Thanks for being so bad.


----------



## Momof4

Here's mine.

Kitchen



Kids 



My ugly outdated sink


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Enjoy @Moozillion my weather is terrible it's raining heavy and cold and also getting dark here now




greatings


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Kitchen
> View attachment 200652
> 
> 
> Kids
> View attachment 200653
> 
> 
> My ugly outdated sink
> View attachment 200654


All very nice.
I actually prefer the third one! 
But I'm strange. 
As you know.


----------



## johnandjade

yeahhh!!! sinks  !!! 
here's mine again,



kitchen, with the dalek mug which started adam taking to me 



i fear the bathroom will be flooded soon!!! and fidos sink/soup


----------



## Laura1412

Here's my sinks sorry my bathroom one is not a close up on the sink but my brother took the pics and he thinks a weird wantin pictures of sinks


----------



## johnandjade

and the handsome fella




spoiled today


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> and the handsome fella
> View attachment 200660
> 
> 
> 
> spoiled today


Beautiful tortoise @johnandjade


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Here's my sinks sorry my bathroom one is not a close up on the sink but my brother took the pics and he thinks a weird wantin pictures of sinks





some nice porcelain you got there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yeahhh!!! sinks  !!!
> here's mine again,
> View attachment 200655
> 
> 
> kitchen, with the dalek mug which started adam taking to me
> View attachment 200656
> 
> 
> i fear the bathroom will be flooded soon!!! and fidos sink/soup
> View attachment 200658


Most splendid ! 
Dalek mug will qualify for bonus point 
Fido's sink, not quite so certain.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Here's my sinks sorry my bathroom one is not a close up on the sink but my brother took the pics and he thinks a weird wantin pictures of sinks


It is weird. 
It's The Cold Dark Room.
Thanks for posting those, they're great.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Beautiful tortoise @johnandjade





just like his dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and the handsome fella
> View attachment 200660
> 
> 
> 
> spoiled today


Hello, Fido! 
Lovely to see you, as always. 
Tidgy sends a kiss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just like his dad
> View attachment 200661


You seem to be covered in substrate. 
And it's not baked beans.


----------



## johnandjade

chants.... 


get yer sinks oot!

geeeettt yeeerrr sinnkkksss ooottt!! 


GET YER SINKS OOT FIR THE LADS!!! 


geeeeetttt yerrrr sinks ooot for the lads!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Fido!
> Lovely to see you, as always.
> Tidgy sends a kiss.




fido says; 
'woof woof'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You seem to be covered in substrate.
> And it's not baked beans.




laundry day


----------



## johnandjade

my folks are in blackpool to celebrate my (step)dads 59th and there 17th wedding anniversary! i gave them a wee call, its ony£1 a drink!!! needless to say, they are having an awesome time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right here's my sinks. 
If I don't appear again after tonight it's because wifey has killed me. 
The cleaning lady left for Casablanca a year ago, wifey's too feeble and I'm too lazy and can't breathe. 
But here you go : 
Shower Room :


Kitchen : 


Oh, well, I apologize for misrepresenting Morocco. 
Shame on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my folks are in blackpool to celebrate my (step)dads 59th and there 17th wedding anniversary! i gave them a wee call, its ony£1 a drink!!! needless to say, they are having an awesome time


Most splendid! 
Send them our love.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right here's my sinks.
> If I don't appear again after tonight it's because wifey has killed me.
> The cleaning lady left for Casablanca a year ago, wifey's too feeble and I'm too lazy and can't breathe.
> But here you go :
> Shower Room :
> View attachment 200666
> 
> Kitchen :
> View attachment 200667
> 
> Oh, well, I apologize for misrepresenting Morocco.
> Shame on me.





i appreciate it boss, i know it must have been very draining


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As you will have seen, we have a new Roommate, Laura. 
@Laura1412 
What with Lyn, Linda, Linhdan, Lola (x2) wifey says "What the L is going on ?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i appreciate it boss, i know it must have been very draining


Yup, I certainly have that sinking feeling, now.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As you will have seen, we have a new Roommate, Laura.
> @Laura1412
> What with Lyn, Linda, Linhdan, Lola (x2) wifey says "What the L is going on ?"


Thanks for having me I'm a good girl I behave love you all


----------



## johnandjade

had this playing over in my head,,, i guess its due to switching rooms?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid!
> Send them our love.




did you get the email i sent? will try post on here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks for having me I'm a good girl I behave love you all


You're very welcome.
Mind you, we won't let you out , now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> did you get the email i sent? will try post on here


Sorry, haven't checked them for hours. 
will take a peek.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I certainly have that sinking feeling, now.




im overflowing with jokes! 

watter we letting our selves in for!


----------



## Laura1412

Music to my ears me and Clyde will be very happy and safe here


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks for having me I'm a good girl I behave love you all




welcome to the family 

is your little solar powered tank a hermmans? russian?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> im overflowing with jokes!
> 
> watter we letting our selves in for!


I'm basin my assumptions on previous pun sessions - don't fawcet - we shall be sinking to new lows when Lyn joins in no doubt


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im overflowing with jokes!
> 
> watter we letting our selves in for!


U bend words to make a pun! 
I'm flushed with envy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're very welcome.
> Mind you, we won't let you out , now.




it's true,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm basin my assumptions on previous pun sessions - don't fawcet - we shall be sinking to new lows when Lyn joins in no doubt


Goodness, i'm running hot and cold here!


----------



## Laura1412

Thanks @johnandjade my Clyde is a Russian he's my baby


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm basin my assumptions on previous pun sessions - don't fawcet - we shall be sinking to new lows when Lyn joins in no doubt




she is the queen!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Music to my ears me and Clyde will be very happy and safe here


The Cold Dark Room isn't really suitable for torts, they can visit, but not stay for long periods.
It's a bit Cold and Dark for tortoises. 
We humans hang out here and pop out to the other threads to help, welcome and advise tortoise keepers.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> U bend words to make a pun!
> I'm flushed with envy.




toi'late... mum beat you number 2 it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks @johnandjade my Clyde is a Russian he's my baby


And he's gorgeous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she is the queen!


I thought I was the Queen ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room isn't really suitable for torts, they can visit, but not stay for long periods.
> It's a bit Cold and Dark for tortoises.
> We humans hang out here and pop out to the other threads to help, welcome and advise tortoise keepers.


I'm game with that


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, i'm running hot and cold here!




that's due to your sew'age


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's due to your sew'age


i'll have to tap my energy supplies to continue with this bilge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In third place for Nauhgtiness was............................
.................................Lena! 
Bronze medal. 
You are a very naughty girl.
Here is your prize :


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks @johnandjade my Clyde is a Russian he's my baby





i'm proud! i got that from your pic


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i'm proud! i got that from your pic
> View attachment 200670




booootifulll clyde 

do you have a bonnie?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> booootifulll clyde
> 
> do you have a bonnie?


No only an elvis my cat


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought I was the Queen ?




drama queen

(you set em up i'll knock em' down) 

.... (ahem)..


'ROYAL FLUSH'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll have to tap my energy supplies to continue with this bilge.




listening to some music... 

'boy-on-say' 


i have the cd, i boat in on sail


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> No only an elvis my cat




uhhh huhh huuhh


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200675




gramps, it's pay day!!! 10 for £6.67... i got 20


----------



## johnandjade

for my nephew


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Fido!
> Lovely to see you, as always.
> Tidgy sends a kiss.


 GASP!!!!! 
GILLLLLLLLLLIANNNNNN!!!!!!! 
Tidgy is sending kisses to Fidoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> GASP!!!!!
> GILLLLLLLLLLIANNNNNN!!!!!!!
> Tidgy is sending kisses to Fidoooooo!!!!!!!




well she is a pin up, it's a diva's responsibility


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks @johnandjade my Clyde is a Russian he's my baby


Clyde is a HANDSOME beastie!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Clyde is a HANDSOME beastie!!!


Thanks @Moozillion


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks @Moozillion




do you find clyde lives up to the huddini complex? fido is a hermans who thinks hes a russian...


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> GASP!!!!!
> GILLLLLLLLLLIANNNNNN!!!!!!!
> Tidgy is sending kisses to Fidoooooo!!!!!!!




shhhh!!! 

fido has faxed a kiss to elsa


----------



## Laura1412

O yes anything he's able to climb up or on he's there @johnandjade


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> O yes anything he's able to climb up or on he's there @johnandjade




hee hee (cheeky laugh) 

must be great to watch 



whats a tortoise favourite kind of pasta??? 

... tort'a'leeny'


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200675




@ Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Laura1412

I love his character and personality I think tortoise are brilliant they facanating


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> I love his character and personality I think tortoise are brilliant they facanating




looking forward to more pictures. do you have a thread? 

oh, and we are sharing pictures of our sinks if you wish to join us


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> oh, and we are sharing pictures of our sinks if you wish to join us


She has already


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> looking forward to more pictures. do you have a thread?
> 
> oh, and we are sharing pictures of our sinks if you wish to join us


Iv put on my sinks somewhere and iv got a enclosure help thread in Russian tort section


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Here's my sinks sorry my bathroom one is not a close up on the sink but my brother took the pics and he thinks a weird wantin pictures of sinks




washer favourite soap opera?? ,)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> drama queen
> 
> (you set em up i'll knock em' down)
> 
> .... (ahem)..
> 
> 
> 'ROYAL FLUSH'


The queentessential Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for my nephew


Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GASP!!!!!
> GILLLLLLLLLLIANNNNNN!!!!!!!
> Tidgy is sending kisses to Fidoooooo!!!!!!!


Gillian and Oli are not speaking to us for some reason.
Tidgy is flirting, playing the field.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> @ Grandpa Turtle 144


Or even @Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The queentessential Adam


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant!




that fellow really did show off for us


----------



## johnandjade

like my new picture?? 

it's my costume for miss womblyns masked ball... 

im a pencil case


----------



## johnandjade

i always thought it would be rather amusing to play this game... 


smear penut butter on the bottom of your fiddles and flutes (boots) before a dentist appointment!! 

wait for the reaction, look at shoe... 

'oh my' (wipe a dod onto finger, sniff and taste) ... yip, that's been next doors bulldog asbo!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200683


Once I dreamt I was a sausage roll.


----------



## JoesMum

Found a dead mouse in garage. Daughter, a biologist/ecologist, is at work. I am firmly instructed to leave it where it is so she can record it tomorrow. (She's at work right now  ) 

The last one was a yellow necked mouse apparently. A less common UK species. Hence her interest. I think this might be one too. It looks like all the other dead mice I have found in the garage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Found a dead mouse in garage. Daughter, a biologist/ecologist, is at work. I am firmly instructed to leave it where it is so she can record it tomorrow. (She's at work right now  )
> 
> The last one was a yellow necked mouse apparently. A less common UK species. Hence her interest. I think this might be one too. It looks like all the other dead mice I have found in the garage.


But not terribly good it's dead.
On the other hand they can carry some really nasty diseases, so be careful !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Once I dreamt I was a sausage roll.




savoury the memory


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> shhhh!!!
> 
> fido has faxed a kiss to elsa


AHA!!!! NO WONDER Elsa had no objections to having a soak today: she wants to look PRETTY for Fido!

We'd best keep an eye on these 2...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Found a dead mouse in garage. Daughter, a biologist/ecologist, is at work. I am firmly instructed to leave it where it is so she can record it tomorrow. (She's at work right now  )
> 
> The last one was a yellow necked mouse apparently. A less common UK species. Hence her interest. I think this might be one too. It looks like all the other dead mice I have found in the garage.





how does a mouse fix his car??? 


with a 'RATcHIT'


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian and Oli are not speaking to us for some reason.
> Tidgy is flirting, playing the field.


If Oli isn't careful, he could lose his fiancée!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not terribly good it's dead.
> On the other hand they can carry some really nasty diseases, so be careful !


She has the full rubber gloves. And it's dead due to my mousetraps as we have had some serious rodent damage in the garage in the past. She knows what she's doing when it comes to protecting herself. I just grab them in a bag and bin them. She sexes, weighs and records them on the appropriate websites


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> savoury the memory


It was a bit salaming.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not terribly good it's dead.
> On the other hand they can carry some really nasty diseases, so be careful !


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!!! NO WONDER Elsa had no objections to having a soak today: she wants to look PRETTY for Fido!
> 
> We'd best keep an eye on these 2...




fido had shaved his legs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!!! NO WONDER Elsa had no objections to having a soak today: she wants to look PRETTY for Fido!
> 
> We'd best keep an eye on these 2...


Goodness! 
Flirtatious tort outbreak in the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If Oli isn't careful, he could lose his fiancée!


Tidgy and i are a little upset, Gillian's been posting on other threads (which is fine) but not here. 
We feel rejected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200684


Mousetrap is one of the best games ever! 
And i got some Maynards in our Spanish trip !


----------



## JoesMum

Just wait until Joe is out of hibernation. He's the alpha male round here. The girls just can't cope with a man in his prime like him


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was a bit salaming.




as kiss sang; 'god gave sausage rolls to ya' 

or starship, they built a CITY on sausage rolls!!! 


ask billy joel... some ask if he wants a pie, or a stake bake... only one thing he's after,,, 'it's still sausage rolls for me'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just wait until Joe is out of hibernation. He's the alpha male round here. The girls just can't cope with a man in his prime like him


Tidgy will probably be appropriate and faint.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Flirtatious tort outbreak in the Cold Dark Room!




it's been all the sink activity


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mousetrap is one of the best games ever!
> And i got some Maynards in our Spanish trip !




i think they should make an actual playable board! you can get giant fooseball tables where your the guys! 


how about picture chess?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> like my new picture??
> 
> it's my costume for miss womblyns masked ball...
> 
> im a pencil case


Love it!!!!!  Wibble!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy and i are a little upset, Gillian's been posting on other threads (which is fine) but not here.
> We feel rejected.


Oh, dear...


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Love it!!!!!  Wibble!




i picked it up in the sudan


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> fido had shaved his legs


Elsa insisted I give her a copy of the photo of Fido climbing his enclosure walls!!! Now she's pasted it  on the wall by her basking spot!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Elsa insisted I give her a copy of the photo of Fido climbing his enclosure walls!!! Now she's pasted it  on the wall by her basking spot!!!


The little hussy. 
She's as bad as Tidgy!


----------



## Bee62

Haha.....
Wait for the day when my little sullies are adult.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Haha.....
> Wait for the day when my little sullies are adult.


You will be busy bricking up the holes they have barged through walls. While we rest secure that our Testudo don't get that big or determined


----------



## Laura1412

Bed time for this one,c everyone tomorrow sleep well night night


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> You will be busy bricking up the holes they have barged through walls. While we rest secure that our Testudo don't get that big or determined



Pst....little tanks are sleeping. Don`t tell them such stories. They will eat more than they usual do, to get faster big and ..... break trought walls....


----------



## Bee62

Good night Laura. Sleep well. Glad to see and speak you tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good night and sweet dreams all


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good night Laura. Sleep well. Glad to see and speak you tomorrow.


Thanks @Bee62 good night x


----------



## johnandjade

nos da ladies, dream of sinks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bed time for this one,c everyone tomorrow sleep well night night


Night night , Laura, sleep well ! 
Speak (not see) tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good night and sweet dreams all


Night night , Linda! 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Linda. Don`t dream of giant tortoises ! Speak you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The little hussy.
> She's as bad as Tidgy!


You think you know your shelled children...then something like THIS happens!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> You think you know your shelled children...then something like THIS happens!



Even little shelled children are getting big some day ....


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> You think you know your shelled children...then something like THIS happens!




imagine coming home to find out sinister partying has been going on!! 

there was a few sets of car keys in his sink as well!!!


----------



## Bee62

These two


also have had a party....
Now it seems that they had a hangover ....


----------



## Momof4

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks for having me I'm a good girl I behave love you all




Hi Laura! 
Welcome to the CdR! 
Myyyy naaaame isss Kaaathy!
I'm in California. I'm 47 with 4 kids from 27-11. I'm a full time babysitting grandma married 20yrs! 
I like vodka, animals, walks on the beach, sushi and my bed!! 

Nice to meet you!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> imagine coming home to find out sinister partying has been going on!!
> 
> there was a few sets of car keys in his sink as well!!!
> View attachment 200701


Oh, dear...


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> Even little shelled children are getting big some day ....




ich komme aus schottland!! ich speille mit mein degus. 

mein freustoooooook, shnellll!!! appfelsaft und tea mit milch und zwie suker. 


attempting... i come from scotland, i play with my degus. 

my breakfast, quickly!!! apple juice and tea with and 2 sugars


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> These two
> View attachment 200706
> also have had a party....
> Now it seems that they had a hangover ....





prevent hangovers... stay drunk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You think you know your shelled children...then something like THIS happens!


They are so naughty!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Hi Laura!
> Welcome to the CdR!
> Myyyy naaaame isss Kaaathy!
> I'm in California. I'm 47 with 4 kids from 27-11. I'm a full time babysitting grandma married 20yrs!
> I like vodka, animals, walks on the beach, sushi and my bed!!
> 
> Nice to meet you!!





urrrmmm, (stands up) 


i'm john, 30 in scotland, (just call me the tartan spartan ) and i'm a wibbleaholic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Laura!
> Welcome to the CdR!
> Myyyy naaaame isss Kaaathy!
> I'm in California. I'm 47 with 4 kids from 27-11. I'm a full time babysitting grandma married 20yrs!
> I like vodka, animals, walks on the beach, sushi and my bed!!
> 
> Nice to meet you!!


What a splendid résumé !
You get the job, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> urrrmmm, (stands up)
> 
> 
> i'm john, 30 in scotland, (just call me the tartan spartan ) and i'm a wibbleaholic


Errrrrrrrr...............
i'm Adam. 
Possibly. 
i have no idea.


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> ich komme aus schottland!! ich speille mit mein degus.
> 
> mein freustoooooook, shnellll!!! appfelsaft und tea mit milch und zwie suker.



Almost right. 
So it is allright:

Ich komme aus Schottland ! Ich spiele mit meinen Degus.
Mein Frühstück, schnell !!! Apfelsaft und Tee mit Milch und zwei Stück Zucker.

John, do you eat a clown today??? Reading your post makes me laugh.
Provide a hangover, stay drunk .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Second in naughtiness, and very sinful was......................
Silver medal winning.........................
Me.
Well, no surprises that i'm naughty.
I get :


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrr...............
> i'm Adam.
> Possibly.
> i have no idea.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Almost right.
> So it is allright:
> 
> Ich komme aus Schottland ! Ich spiele mit meinen Degus.
> Mein Frühstück, schnell !!! Apfelsaft und Tee mit Milch und zwei Stück Zucker.
> 
> John, do you eat a clown today??? Reading your post makes me laugh.
> Provide a hangover, stay drunk .....




i musf have, i feel funny 

my friend ate some pennies, i have noticed a change in him


----------



## Bee62

Hi Laura,

I am Sabine, the ccl ( crazy cat lady ) from Germany. I own 30 cats...
I am 54 years young. I love animals, nature, music, old cars ........... and much more.
You can steal horses with me ( I love horses )if you will, and I can be as silly as a child.
And I am proud to be a roommate of the CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> I am Sabine, the ccl ( crazy cat lady ) from Germany. I own 30 cats...
> I am 54 years young. I love animals, nature, music, old cars ........... and much more.
> You can steal horses with me ( I love horses )if you will, and I can be as silly as a child.
> And I am proud to be a roommate of the CDR.




we are proud to have you


----------



## Bee62

we are proud to have you

 !


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Ever!


----------



## johnandjade

on to HFB's


----------



## Bee62

For the sunday morning:
I love this song.


----------



## Bee62

Time to say: Nos Da my friends.
I wish you all a peaceful sunday wherever you live.

Good night Adam and John. Sleep well.

The kindness I have found in the CDR with all it`s roommates will guide me trough the night and makes me happy to speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Time to say: Nos Da my friends.
> I wish you all a peaceful sunday wherever you live.
> 
> Good night Adam and John. Sleep well.
> 
> The kindness I have found in the CDR with all it`s roommates will guide me trough the night and makes me happy to speak with you tomorrow.




dream of sinks


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Time to say: Nos Da my friends.
> I wish you all a peaceful sunday wherever you live.
> 
> Good night Adam and John. Sleep well.
> 
> The kindness I have found in the CDR with all it`s roommates will guide me trough the night and makes me happy to speak with you tomorrow.


Nos da, Sabine.
Kind ? Me ?
Sleep well and speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of which, the winner of the most Naughty award, the gold medal for the seven sins was..............

..........................Sabine. 
You are very, very, very Naughty, ccl Bee (or at least you play the game very well) .
Your prize.




Well played!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


>


Ohhhh!!! I LIKE that tub!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night, Roommates. 
I'm having an early one, so still time to get your sink photos in. 
We could almost do a sink calendar with this lot. 
Thanks all for your contributions.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Once I dreamt I was a sausage roll.


That's your youth ! When you get older your rolls are bigger and your sausages seem smaller !!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I have a mixer in the kitchen but I do like separate taps. Don't know why - just do.
> All new washing machines are cold fill only now so don't have a hot water feed anymore. EU regulations I believe but not entirely sure. Supposed to be more economical to heat the water in the machine, which they always have done if not enough hot water available, but if I have a surplus hot water I would rather use it in the washing machine than heat from cold.
> Maybe its not as simple as that though - post your sudgestions here!


My washing machine has hot and cold water going in. However, I almost never use the hot.
In fact, my last washer broke down. The cold water inlet solenoid broke.
I was able to swap it out with the hot water solenoid and got another 3 years of use. Without hot water.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Welcome back.
It feels good to be back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> My washing machine has hot and cold water going in. However, I almost never use the hot.
> In fact, my last washer broke down. The cold water inlet solenoid broke.
> I was able to swap it out with the hot water solenoid and got another 3 years of use. Without hot water.


A clothes washer with heat would be an extra expense and I'm not aware that any available in the U.S. have that feature.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty night, Roommates.
> I'm having an early one, so still time to get your sink photos in.
> We could almost do a sink calendar with this lot.
> Thanks all for your contributions.


...In right in time to say goodnight.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Third most great Virtuousness was..................
> ........................Michelle!
> @meech008
> View attachment 200560
> Here is your bronze medal / halo.
> Well done oh virtuous one


Yay!!!


----------



## meech008

Sorry I've been out guys. It's been a rough couple of days as we begin the transition to grandmas end of life care. She is no longer conscious or reactive to any touch on her body. Only a matter of time and my heart is breaking


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Sorry I've been out guys. It's been a rough couple of days as we begin the transition to grandmas end of life care. She is no longer conscious or reactive to any touch on her body. Only a matter of time and my heart is breaking


So sad to hear this. Big electronic Hug to you.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> So sad to hear this. Big electronic Hug to you.


I need all the hugs I can get <3


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope today is Saturday : she fixes me breakfast : a Beroito : bacon , ham , eggs , hash browns , sausage, mushrooms , bell pepper, Cheese , and hot sause! The kitchen is a mess ! But they are great !


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can I come round next Saturday ?[/QUOTE]
Come on over my wife would love to find some else to cook !!!!!


----------



## Momof4

meech008 said:


> Sorry I've been out guys. It's been a rough couple of days as we begin the transition to grandmas end of life care. She is no longer conscious or reactive to any touch on her body. Only a matter of time and my heart is breaking



Sorry. It's always hard to say goodbye 
She is resting peacefully and she will be with all the other angels!


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Sorry I've been out guys. It's been a rough couple of days as we begin the transition to grandmas end of life care. She is no longer conscious or reactive to any touch on her body. Only a matter of time and my heart is breaking


So sorry Michelle. It's a hard time for all of you 

Thoughts, hugs and prayers x


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Sunday 

It's been a bit of a strange weekend. Four people in the household but only when we're asleep!

Daughter did an extra long shift yesterday, finishing work at 10.15pm. 

Son came home from north London via Bristol (100 miles to the west of the country - completely the wrong way) as he needed to view a flat for his final year's university accommodation. He got home about 7pm; I fed him and he went straight out to a 21st birthday party. 

JoesDad and I are awake and driving to Twickenham (South West London near Heathrow airport) shortly to watch England v Italy in the Six Nations Rugby 

When we get home son will have gone home.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Sunday
> 
> It's been a bit of a strange weekend. Four people in the household but only when we're asleep!
> 
> Daughter did an extra long shift yesterday, finishing work at 10.15pm.
> 
> Son came home from north London via Bristol (100 miles to the west of the country - completely the wrong way) as he needed to view a flat for his final year's university accommodation. He got home about 7pm; I fed him and he went straight out to a 21st birthday party.
> 
> JoesDad and I are awake and driving to Twickenham (South West London near Heathrow airport) shortly to watch England v Italy in the Six Nations Rugby
> 
> When we get home son will have gone home.


Good morning how's mum have a lovely day at the rugby hope England win


----------



## Laura1412

Sorry should say @JoesMum this iPhone keypad is terrible


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome back.
> It feels good to be back.


Doesn't it ?
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Sorry I've been out guys. It's been a rough couple of days as we begin the transition to grandmas end of life care. She is no longer conscious or reactive to any touch on her body. Only a matter of time and my heart is breaking


Oh; Michelle, I am so sorry.
It must be very hard.
Hopefully, she will just fade peacefully away now, at least she doesn't seem to have any pain or fear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I need all the hugs I can get <3


Hugs from wifey and me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can I come round next Saturday ?


Come on over my wife would love to find some else to cook !!!!![/QUOTE]

I don't want her to cook me! 
I've just remembered, I've got an appointment at the nail salon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Sunday
> 
> It's been a bit of a strange weekend. Four people in the household but only when we're asleep!
> 
> Daughter did an extra long shift yesterday, finishing work at 10.15pm.
> 
> Son came home from north London via Bristol (100 miles to the west of the country - completely the wrong way) as he needed to view a flat for his final year's university accommodation. He got home about 7pm; I fed him and he went straight out to a 21st birthday party.
> 
> JoesDad and I are awake and driving to Twickenham (South West London near Heathrow airport) shortly to watch England v Italy in the Six Nations Rugby
> 
> When we get home son will have gone home.


Good morning, Linda. 
At least they all know where home is.
Enjoy the rugby, though I think it's a bit of a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon room mates hope you all well  
@meech008 i am new to the group so sorry to hear what you goin through hugs:-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon room mates hope you all well
> @meech008 i am new to the group so sorry to hear what you goin through hugs:-(


Good afternoon, Laura. 
A splendid Sunday in store, I feel.


----------



## Laura1412

Yes me too and soon be Monday when the mighty reds play  r u and wifey well @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm well. So's wifey
She, Tidgy and I are discussing who should be the next Doctor Who.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning and good afternoon everyone. Nice to meet you here !

@meech008 

Hello Michelle,

I am so sorry to hear what you are going trough. I am sending you a truck filled with hugs.
Give some of them to your grandma. Mayby it will make it easier for her.
87 years is a long life to live. 

I hope this will confort you a little:

_*And as god saw that the way was too long and too steep he said: *
*Come home.*_


----------



## Laura1412

G


Bee62 said:


> Good morning and good afternoon everyone. Nice to meet you here !
> 
> @meech008
> 
> Hello Michelle,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear what you are going trough. I am sending you a truck filled with hugs.
> Give some of them to your grandma. Mayby it will make it easier for her.
> 87 years is a long life to live.
> 
> I hope this will confort you a little:
> 
> _*And as god saw that the way was too long and too steep he said: *
> *Come home.*_


good afternoon @Bee62


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning and good afternoon everyone. Nice to meet you here !
> 
> @meech008
> 
> Hello Michelle,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear what you are going trough. I am sending you a truck filled with hugs.
> Give some of them to your grandma. Mayby it will make it easier for her.
> 87 years is a long life to live.
> 
> I hope this will confort you a little:
> 
> _*And as god saw that the way was too long and too steep he said: *
> *Come home.*_


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Hope you're having a super Sunday.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam,

thank you.
I would say, for me it is a normal Sunday. Nothing special. Time to relax.
Just now I got 2 cats for their holidays in my house.
Did I ever mentioned that I take cats ( take care of them ) when their owners went on holidays ?
You might say that I have a hotel for cats.
That`s why I am the ccl......


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Laura,

my name is Sabine if you want to use it.
Bee is the short version of Sabine. That`s why I choose this nick.

I wish you a nice Sunday Laura !


----------



## Laura1412

Thanks you Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam,
> 
> thank you.
> I would say, for me it is a normal Sunday. Nothing special. Time to relax.
> Just now I got 2 cats for their holidays in my house.
> Did I ever mentioned that I take cats ( take care of them ) when their owners went on holidays ?
> You might say that I have a hotel for cats.
> That`s why I am the ccl......


Do your cats fight with each other or the hotel guests ?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam,
> 
> thank you.
> I would say, for me it is a normal Sunday. Nothing special. Time to relax.
> Just now I got 2 cats for their holidays in my house.
> Did I ever mentioned that I take cats ( take care of them ) when their owners went on holidays ?
> You might say that I have a hotel for cats.
> That`s why I am the ccl......


Sabine I got a cat called elvis I love them they are so sweet


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> Sabine I got a cat called elvis I love them they are so sweet


Here is my other baby elvis❤


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Here is my other baby elvis❤


Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, now judging for the sinks competition. 
Please post your favourite sink here, In the Cold Dark Room, or if you are a little shy PM me with your choice. 
Good luck everybody.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Do your cats fight with each other or the hotel guests ?



I keep the "holiday cats" seperated to my own cats. In my house I have 2 seperated apartments. 
My friend and me are living in the lower one. Some rooms of the apartement above I use for the holiday cats. 
I also got a barn seperated from my house, but this barn is no longer a barn. It has several nice rooms with central heating and big windows. The rooms I had build specially for the cats.
In the lower 2 big rooms live my 30 cats. In the 5 smaller rooms above I have more space for holiday cats. They all get a seperate room for the time that they stay be me.
In summer sometimes I have 15 cats on holiday. That is my second work.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> I keep the "holiday cats" seperated to my own cats. In my house I have 2 seperated apartments.
> My friend and me are living in the lower one. Some rooms of the apartement above I use for the holiday cats.
> I also got a barn seperated from my house, but this barn is no longer a barn. It has several nice rooms with central heating and big windows. The rooms I had build specially for the cats.
> In the lower 2 big rooms live my 30 cats. In the 5 smaller rooms above I have more space for holiday cats. They all get a seperate room for the time that they stay be me.
> In summer sometimes I have 15 cats on holiday. That is my second work.


Good on you Sabine that's lovely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> I keep the "holiday cats" seperated to my own cats. In my house I have 2 seperated apartments.
> My friend and me are living in the lower one. Some rooms of the apartement above I use for the holiday cats.
> I also got a barn seperated from my house, but this barn is no longer a barn. It has several nice rooms with central heating and big windows. The rooms I had build specially for the cats.
> In the lower 2 big rooms live my 30 cats. In the 5 smaller rooms above I have more space for holiday cats. They all get a seperate room for the time that they stay be me.
> In summer sometimes I have 15 cats on holiday. That is my second work.


WOW! 
You really are the ccl Bee! 
Sounds wonderful if a lot of work.


----------



## meech008

Thank you for your well wishes everyone. She's gone home now. A wonderful respected lady and I am shattered


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you for your well wishes everyone. She's gone home now. A wonderful respected lady and I am shattered


She lives on in all the happy memories of those that knew her. 
You will remember her with love and warmth and it will get easier.
Hugs again.


----------



## Bee62

Michelle, 

my sincere condolences.


----------



## Bee62

@Laura1412 

Your Elvis is a very cute cat. 
Yes cats are especially. I love them.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> WOW!
> You really are the ccl Bee!
> Sounds wonderful if a lot of work.



Yes, it is a lot of work.
Torts are easier to keep .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a lot of work.
> Torts are easier to keep .....


Hmmm.
One tort and one wifey is quite enough for me.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Sunday
> 
> It's been a bit of a strange weekend. Four people in the household but only when we're asleep!
> 
> Daughter did an extra long shift yesterday, finishing work at 10.15pm.
> 
> Son came home from north London via Bristol (100 miles to the west of the country - completely the wrong way) as he needed to view a flat for his final year's university accommodation. He got home about 7pm; I fed him and he went straight out to a 21st birthday party.
> 
> JoesDad and I are awake and driving to Twickenham (South West London near Heathrow airport) shortly to watch England v Italy in the Six Nations Rugby
> 
> When we get home son will have gone home.


Goodness!!! We need a score card to keep up with you and your crew!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Thank you for your well wishes everyone. She's gone home now. A wonderful respected lady and I am shattered



Dear, dear Michelle,
It it never easy to let them go, even when we know it's Time. 

"Death is not extinguishing the light; it is putting out the lamp because the dawn has come." Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## Yvonne G

So sorry to hear this, Michelle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

England losing to Italy at half time in the rugby. 
Dear, oh dear, Linda will not be a happy bunny..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two quick tries for England at the start of the second half! 
17-10 to England Linda will be a bit happier now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Final score 36-15 to England. 
But not pretty at all.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Michelle please accept my condolences and hugs too 

As for the rugby... not exactly England's finest game despite them scoring 6 tries. The wind was strong which made life very hard for the goal kickers. England won but did not play well at all. 

I nearly had heart failure when I put my walking boots on in the car park before the match (they're the warmest shoes I have). I could feel something in my boot with my toe and assumed it was a sock. But when I pulled it out....



Wood mouse. I declined to take it home for daughter to record


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Michelle please accept my condolences and hugs too
> 
> As for the rugby... not exactly England's finest game despite them scoring 6 tries. The wind was strong which made life very hard for the goal kickers. England won but did not play well at all.
> 
> I nearly had heart failure when I put my walking boots on in the car park before the match (they're the warmest shoes I have). I could feel something in my boot with my toe and assumed it was a sock. But when I pulled it out....
> View attachment 200745
> 
> 
> Wood mouse. I declined to take it home for daughter to record



And for England's performance: 

Hope you had a nice day out.
I think the mouse is off to Boot Hill.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> Hmmm.
> One tort and one wifey is quite enough for me.


Torts are easy to keep... Wifeys even not.
But the hardest thing I ever tried to keep is a man or a husband ! Hard work !!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> Torts are easy to keep... Wifeys even not.
> But the hardest thing I ever tried to keep is a man or a husband ! Hard work !!!!


I will 2nd that Sabine too much hard work for me also single all the way


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgys Dad said
> 
> Torts are easy to keep... Wifeys even not.
> But the hardest thing I ever tried to keep is a man or a husband ! Hard work !!!!


I'm no problem.
Bit of cheese every day and i'm happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I will 2nd that Sabine too much hard work for me also single all the way


I'm very low maintenance!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very low maintenance!


You are a very rare and unique man then @Tidgy's Dad wifey is very lucky


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> You are a very rare and unique man then @Tidgy's Dad wifey is very lucky


She certainly is.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She certainly is.


(Cough, cough! )


----------



## Laura1412

It's very quiet today isn't it here in the chamber


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (Cough, cough! )


Ahem ! 
Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> It's very quiet today isn't it here in the chamber


Yes, Sundays are sometimes quiet.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Sundays are sometimes quiet.


Well I'm here just browsing through threads about che and thermostats


----------



## Bee62

Laura 1412 said


> I will 2nd that Sabine too much hard work for me also single all the way



I had been single for 17 years and I was almost happy. Now I am living together with a man and I am mostly not happy.
I think I`ve made a mistake ..... 
I can understand that you live as a single. It has many advantages.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura 1412 said
> 
> 
> I had been single for 17 years and I was almost happy. Now I am living together with a man and I am mostly not happy.
> I think I`ve made a mistake .....
> I can understand that you live as a single. It has many advantages.


Well I like being single I have no one to answer to no grief no arguing I get down a lot as it is with my back and health condition so being in a relation ship un happy is a problem I don't need I feel sorry for u no one should av to live in happily thru choice


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said


> Well I like being single I have no one to answer to no grief no arguing I get down a lot as it is with my back and health condition so being in a relation ship un happy is a problem I don't need I feel sorry for u no one should av to live in happily thru choice



I can understand you very well ! That`s exactly the way I felt and thought these17 years as I was a single.
What a devil had rode me to give up this life ? ! I can`t understand myself...


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura1412 said
> 
> 
> I can understand you very well ! That`s exactly the way I felt and thought these17 years as I was a single.
> What a devil had rode me to give up this life ? ! I can`t understand myself...


Well I'm sure Sabrine you will in time do what is best for u and what makes u happy


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said


> Well I'm sure Sabrine you will in time do what is best for u and what makes u happy



No, I am not sure about this. It is complicated. Because of him I have work. Work I get money for that I need to live my life with my animals. They make me happy.
And to talk to you and all the other people here in the CDR. That makes me happy too.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura1412 said
> 
> 
> No, I am not sure about this. It is complicated. Because of him I have work. Work I get money for that I need to live my life with my animals. They make me happy.
> And to talk to you and all the other people here in the CDR. That makes me happy too.


Well keep ur chin up sabrine and try not to let it get u down let the happy thing that u like outway the bad things


----------



## Bee62

But let`s talk about other things.
Things that makes us happy.
Sunshine always makes me happy. 
My animals makes me happy.
Driving my old car makes me happy.
Doing nothing sometimes makes me happy.
Being outdoor in nature makes me happy.

What makes you happy ?
Adam, I know that cheese makes you happy....


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said


> Well keep ur chin up sabrine and try not to let it get u down let the happy thing that u like outway the bad things



Thank you ! 
I will do !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But let`s talk about other things.
> Things that makes us happy.
> Sunshine always makes me happy.
> My animals makes me happy.
> Driving my old car makes me happy.
> Doing nothing sometimes makes me happy.
> Being outdoor in nature makes me happy.
> 
> What makes you happy ?
> Adam, I know that cheese makes you happy....


And Tidgy. 
And wifey. 
reading, learning, fresh coffee, cheese, Doctor Who, finding a new fossil, The Cold Dark Room, cheese, my friends, hot weather, visiting places, old and new, cheese, sleeping, doing something useful and cheese.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> But let`s talk about other things.
> Things that makes us happy.
> Sunshine always makes me happy.
> My animals makes me happy.
> Driving my old car makes me happy.
> Doing nothing sometimes makes me happy.
> Being outdoor in nature makes me happy.
> 
> What makes you happy ?
> Adam, I know that cheese makes you happy....


Well my Clyde n elvis make me happy my beloved Liverpool fc makes me happy until I naffed my back up I used to have a season ticket and go every home game :-( spending time with my family makes me happy and chatting to you folks in the CDR


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Well my Clyde n elvis make me happy my beloved Liverpool fc makes me happy until I naffed my back up I used to have a season ticket and go every home game :-( spending time with my family makes me happy and chatting to you folks in the CDR


The things that make me happy are my hubby, my cats, watching my mud turtle eat (especially eating salmon!!!!)  Seeing my tortoise pass soft runny urates. Birds singing, my Forum friends, my roses blooming, finding tree frogs, my day lilies blooming, baking, having people enjoy what I've baked!


----------



## meech008

My friends at the forum make me happy <3 my husband and my dog and my tortoise and my family make me exceedingly happy


----------



## Moozillion

What time does Sean Connery get to Wimbledon?

Tennish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What time does Sean Connery get to Wimbledon?
> 
> Tennish!


Goodness! 
I was going to buy strawberries and champagne when I went to Wimbledon, but the prices were ridiculous.. 
It's a racket.


----------



## jaizei




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Goodness, really, really death by chocolate!


----------



## jaizei

The real question is, is that cake worth $150? hmmm

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Strip-House-24-Layer-Chocolate-Cake-For-8-10-People/prod26240781/p.prod


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The real question is, is that cake worth $150? hmmm
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Strip-House-24-Layer-Chocolate-Cake-For-8-10-People/prod26240781/p.prod


No, it isn't ! 
That could buy a fair bit of cheese.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it isn't !
> That could buy a fair bit of cheese.



Speaking of, I've been looking at a lot of cheese online also. Tho I wouldn't know if it was good or bad.

But I know cakes.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> The real question is, is that cake worth $150? hmmm
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Strip-House-24-Layer-Chocolate-Cake-For-8-10-People/prod26240781/p.prod



WOW!!!! That is a lot of delicate slicing! I'd be lucky to come away with all my fingers!!!!!!!
For me, there is a point with anything wonderful where too much, really, is too much to be enjoyable. 
I'm afraid this really is just too much over the top for me- and I'm a dark chocolate addict!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Speaking of, I've been looking at a lot of cheese online also. Tho I wouldn't know if it was good or bad.
> 
> But I know cakes.


But wouldn't pay $150 dollars for one, I'm guessing. 
Cakes are wifey's area, but i know my cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! That is a lot of delicate slicing! I'd be lucky to come away with all my fingers!!!!!!!
> For me, there is a point with anything wonderful where too much, really, is too much to be enjoyable.
> I'm afraid this really is just too much over the top for me- and I'm a dark chocolate addict!!!!!


I know. 
As did your clever Secret Santa.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> As did your clever Secret Santa.


YES!!!! He did VERY well!!!! (I'm smiling as I type this!!!!) @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm a bit bleary-eyed, even though I didn't do much today.
So I think I shall turn in.
Nos da, Adam! 
Nos da, Cameron!
Nos da, any lingering Roomies! 

Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Sunday
> 
> It's been a bit of a strange weekend. Four people in the household but only when we're asleep!
> 
> Daughter did an extra long shift yesterday, finishing work at 10.15pm.
> 
> Son came home from north London via Bristol (100 miles to the west of the country - completely the wrong way) as he needed to view a flat for his final year's university accommodation. He got home about 7pm; I fed him and he went straight out to a 21st birthday party.
> 
> JoesDad and I are awake and driving to Twickenham (South West London near Heathrow airport) shortly to watch England v Italy in the Six Nations Rugby
> 
> When we get home son will have gone home.


I'm living my whole English life through your travels.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!! He did VERY well!!!! (I'm smiling as I type this!!!!) @ZEROPILOT


And what a well guarded secret.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend.
I have nothing worth mentioning, so I suppose things are good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm a bit bleary-eyed, even though I didn't do much today.
> So I think I shall turn in.
> Nos da, Adam!
> Nos da, Cameron!
> Nos da, any lingering Roomies!
> 
> Not see you all tomorrow!


Nos da, Bea. 
Sleep well. 
Sweet dreams of dark chocolate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend.
> I have nothing worth mentioning, so I suppose things are good.


Hi there, Ed.
Not much happened here, either. 
Which was also good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Please vote or PM me with your favourite sink of those posted.
Sleep well.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Happy Monday in the CDR. 

I am off to a 9am meeting at my governor school. See you later


----------



## JoesMum

Good heavens. Where is everyone this morning? I am back from my meeting. I need to get changed and organise a mug of tea. 

The rest of the day features laundry and ironing seeing as it's too wet and windy to do anything outside


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


> Good heavens. Where is everyone this morning? I am back from my meeting. I need to get changed and organise a mug of tea.
> 
> The rest of the day features laundry and ironing seeing as it's too wet and windy to do anything outside



Good afternoon Linda,

I am here.  But it is very quiet.
Here it is windy too but not wet.
I just weight my little sulcatas. They are all about 200 gr. ( 226 - 263 Gramm )
I think from now on their weight will be "exploding".....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Happy Monday in the CDR.
> 
> I am off to a 9am meeting at my governor school. See you later


Good afternoon, Linda. 
I've spent the morning out with my Tidgy and shopping. 
Now going to do some bacteria stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good heavens. Where is everyone this morning? I am back from my meeting. I need to get changed and organise a mug of tea.
> 
> The rest of the day features laundry and ironing seeing as it's too wet and windy to do anything outside


A bit of white cloud here, but otherwise quite nice. 
It's very quiet again. 
Yesterday, evening was quiet , too. 
We've been deserted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Linda,
> 
> I am here.  But it is very quiet.
> Here it is windy too but not wet.
> I just weight my little sulcatas. They are all about 200 gr. ( 226 - 263 Gramm )
> I think from now on their weight will be "exploding".....


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Good afternoon, growing tortoises. 
The Cold Dark Room is dying. 
It is very sad.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon Sabine Adam and Linda i am here horrible day here also chucking it down hope u all well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon Sabine Adam and Linda i am here horrible day here also chucking it down hope u all well


Good afternoon, Laura.
All good here.
I've said it before and I'm sure I'll say it another million times, I really don't miss the UK weather.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> All good here.
> I've said it before and I'm sure I'll say it another million times, I really don't miss the UK weather.


No it's lousy but on a plus note Liverpool play today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> No it's lousy but on a plus note Liverpool play today


Good luck to them !


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all . done ALOT of snoozing over the weekend, and a late start this morning:/. off to a dental appointment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all . done ALOT of snoozing over the weekend, and a late start this morning:/. off to a dental appointment


Good afternoon, John.
Snoozing is good.
Late starts and dentists less so.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Snoozing is good.
> Late starts and dentists less so.




afternoon adam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I finished one of the two customers bikes on Friday after work.
One of them picked up his bike Friday and went for a ride with his friends.
A few hours later he ran into the side of a limousine and died.
It's the 23 year old son of someone I work with.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished one of the two customers bikes on Friday after work.
> One of them picked up his bike Friday and went for a ride with his friends.
> A few hours later he ran into the side of a limousine and died.
> It's the 23 year old son of someone I work with.


OH NO!!!!!! I am so sorry to hear this, Ed!!!! It's always extra tragic when they're so young.  My condolences to his family. My condolences and a Big Hug to you.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Good afternoon, growing tortoises.
> The Cold Dark Room is dying.
> It is very sad.


(YAWN) Mmph? Huh? Oh- 8:30 am here, so I GUESS I'll get up...


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished one of the two customers bikes on Friday after work.
> One of them picked up his bike Friday and went for a ride with his friends.
> A few hours later he ran into the side of a limousine and died.
> It's the 23 year old son of someone I work with.


On no ed so sorry to hear that big hug to you :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished one of the two customers bikes on Friday after work.
> One of them picked up his bike Friday and went for a ride with his friends.
> A few hours later he ran into the side of a limousine and died.
> It's the 23 year old son of someone I work with.


Oh, for ....... sake! 
i'm so sorry, Ed, even though it's nothing to do with you, you're bound to be feeling pretty bloody awful. 
Terrible. 
Condolences to the family, friends and you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (YAWN) Mmph? Huh? Oh- 8:30 am here, so I GUESS I'll get up...


Good morning, Bea.
Enjoy your breakfast.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished one of the two customers bikes on Friday after work.
> One of them picked up his bike Friday and went for a ride with his friends.
> A few hours later he ran into the side of a limousine and died.
> It's the 23 year old son of someone I work with.




oh my days


----------



## johnandjade

back at home. 2x fillings and i fell asleep in the chair!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back at home. 2x fillings and i fell asleep in the chair!


In the dentist's chair ?
Whilst he was fiddling with you ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the dentist's chair ?
> Whilst he was fiddling with you ?




yip! thought he was working on my teeth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip! thought he was working on my teeth


Was it due to the anassthetic. ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Was it due to the anassthetic. ?




nope, just a tired boy, was only for a minute or so. i think it's due to ed mentioning fall asleep, decided to give it a try


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nope, just a tired boy, was only for a minute or so. i think it's due to ed mentioning fall asleep, decided to give it a try


We'll it's pretty good if you can sleep thorough dental work even if only for a couple of minutes.
I'd be shaking so much and my teeth chattering so hard, they'd fall out by themselves.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> nope, just a tired boy, was only for a minute or so. i think it's due to ed mentioning fall asleep, decided to give it a try


I fall asleep during cleanings.
I haven't had a cavity since about 1974.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I fall asleep during cleanings.
> I haven't had a cavity since about 1974.


How do you know if you were asleep ?
He/ she could have got up to anything in there !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Dental procedures don't scare me.
Dental billing does.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How do you know if you were asleep ?
> He/ she could have got up to anything in there !


I woke myself up snoring and with the hygenist laughing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dental procedures don't scare me.
> Dental billing does.


Here it's the other way around. 
Prices are low but qualifications often forged, bought or inherited.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I woke myself up snoring and with the hygenist laughing.


Hmmmmmm. 
As long as your teeth were filling fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm attempting to get a new security company for my house.
It's very frustrating. 
I own my own equipment, but everyone wants me to enter a contract.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm attempting to get a new security company for my house.
> It's very frustrating.
> I own my own equipment, but everyone wants me to enter a contract.


I used to do telesales for a security company. 
We have to try to sell you all the stuff you don't need. 
Sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been on the phone with these BLOWHOLES my entire lunch break.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to do telesales for a security company.
> We have to try to sell you all the stuff you don't need.
> Sorry.


I want to ad an exterior siren and I'll install it myself. Wireless. It's $300.
Then just a month to month monitoring service. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been on the phone with these BLOWHOLES my entire lunch break.


Sorry. 
Again. 
Just trying to do my job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I want to ad an exterior siren and I'll install it myself. Wireless. It's $300.
> Then just a month to month monitoring service. Seems simple enough.


But not enough money.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've settled on a smaller company.
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I fall asleep during cleanings.
> I haven't had a cavity since about 1974.



i haven't had a tooth since then


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How do you know if you were asleep ?
> He/ she could have got up to anything in there !




have you seen horrible boss?? great dentist


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dental procedures don't scare me.
> Dental billing does.




mines free


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here it's the other way around.
> Prices are low but qualifications often forged, bought or inherited.



marathon man


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've settled on a smaller company.
> We'll see how it goes.


Personal service, often try harder. 
But more likely to fold. 
Good luck.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've settled on a smaller company.
> We'll see how it goes.




id just get a carboard cutout of yourself, 'WARNING I LIVE HERE, BEWARE OF THE ED!! '


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i haven't had a tooth since then


Yes you have! 
I saw one, once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> id just get a carboard cutout of yourself, 'WARNING I LIVE HERE, BEWARE OF THE ED!! '


Yeah, cut out of Ed and his potato bazooka.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished one of the two customers bikes on Friday after work.
> One of them picked up his bike Friday and went for a ride with his friends.
> A few hours later he ran into the side of a limousine and died.
> It's the 23 year old son of someone I work with.




That is so sad


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, cut out of Ed and his potato bazooka.


I've been meaning to repair the bazooka. It needs a new flint. I was going to convert it over from spark ignition to electronic with a propane grille igniter.
The novelty has worn off. It's just a garage ornament.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been meaning to repair the bazooka. It needs a new flint. I was going to convert it over from spark ignition to electronic with a propane grille igniter.
> The novelty has worn off. It's just a garage ornament.


But the local criminal fraternity don't know that!


----------



## Laura1412

What's all my roomies upto I'm just temp monitoring and waiting for Liverpool to start


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> What's all my roomies upto I'm just temp monitoring and waiting for Liverpool to start


Watching Coyote Ugly with wifey.


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT 
Hello Ed, I`ve heard what happend to the young biker. Awful !
That`s why I hate motorcycling. It is dangerous.


----------



## Moozillion

I saw a new physical therapist today, and really like him a lot! My back feels better than it's felt in weeks!!!! 

I'm trying to decide between housework and a nap...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I saw a new physical therapist today, and really like him a lot! My back feels better than it's felt in weeks!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to decide between housework and a nap...decisions, decisions...


Nap every time 
Good news about your back and therapist.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nap every time
> Good news about your back and therapist.


Yea good news @Moozillion back pain is terrible


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea good news @Moozillion back pain is terrible


Not too good news for Liverpool at half time, though


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too good news for Liverpool at half time, though


No they are playing terrible don't look like scoring


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> No they are playing terrible don't look like scoring


Leicester lack confidence. 
If Liverpool can score they may well collapse.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leicester lack confidence.
> If Liverpool can score they may well collapse.


Well I think we got more chance of seein pigs fly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well I think we got more chance of seein pigs fly


Don't they ?


----------



## Laura1412

I wish they did


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Laura,
good evening Adam.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening Sabine r u ok


----------



## Bee62

Hello Laura,
yes I am o.k. A little bit tired.
Today I have found the first little dandelion leafs. Spring will be coming soon !


----------



## Laura1412

Yea thank goodness I don't like the cold


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura,
> good evening Adam.


Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Momof4

Good afternoon!! 
Having a super lazy day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Having a super lazy day!!


Good afternoon, Kathy !
Me, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening Sabine r u ok


Oooooppppppssss.
You were right.
Finally a good performance from Leicester.


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Yea good news @Moozillion back pain is terrible


Thank you, Laura!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Y


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooppppppssss.
> You were right.
> Finally a good performance from Leicester.


we was absolutely terrible I'd have got more joy out of watching eastenders


----------



## Laura1412

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Having a super lazy day!!


Good afternoon @Momof4 i can't fault u in the slightest having a lazy day they the best days


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Y
> 
> we was absolutely terrible I'd have got more joy out of watching eastenders


Mmmm.
Not sure about that.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmm.
> Not sure about that.


Trust me iv just sat and suffered the worst 90 minute of my footballing life we played like Sunday league veterans


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Trust me iv just sat and suffered the worst 90 minute of my footballing life we played like Sunday league veterans


Oh, well, they repeat Eastenders on Sunday.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, well, they repeat Eastenders on Sunday.


Ha ha next time they televised and play as bad as that I'll be sticking my head in oven  #APPALLING


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon!!
> Having a super lazy day!!


----------



## Moozillion

Just popping in and out again.
Off to start dinner.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam, Laura and whoever is here.
I am tired, I have to work and I`m looking forward for my bed....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wearing a cape is cool ! 
What's for din dins ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam, Laura and whoever is here.
> I am tired, I have to work and I`m looking forward for my bed....


Nos da, Bee. 
Enjoy your bed.
Sleep well.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam, Laura and whoever is here.
> I am tired, I have to work and I`m looking forward for my bed....


Good night Sabine


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hello CDR people hope you all had a great weekend !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello CDR people hope you all had a great weekend !!!!


Good afternoon, Grandpa. 
Super weekend, thank you and a good start to the week.
You?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wearing a cape is cool !
> What's for din dins ?


A new recipe: basically turkey tetrazzini made with spaghetti squash instead of pasta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A new recipe: basically turkey tetrazzini made with spaghetti squash instead of pasta.


How interesting! 
You must tell me if it's a success. 
Sounds yummy.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Grandpa.
> Super weekend, thank you and a good start to the week.
> You?


And a good start to the week ? Everyday is a great not just good !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And a good start to the week ? Everyday is a great not just good !


No Bud today, so only good.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How interesting!
> You must tell me if it's a success.
> Sounds yummy.


Good food and great company ! Now that's a good ending to a great day !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good food and great company ! Now that's a good ending to a great day !!


Indeed
Perfect.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How interesting!
> You must tell me if it's a success.
> Sounds yummy.


The recipe turned out very well, and we both liked it! I especially like 1-dish meals like this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The recipe turned out very well, and we both liked it! I especially like 1-dish meals like this!


Splendid. 
Yes, I'm very fond of single dish meals too.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 200865



Love it!! 
I just took a snooze in my recliner while watching Artful Detective.

It has rained all day long!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> I just took a snooze in my recliner while watching Artful Detective.
> 
> It has rained all day long!!


Rainy days are the BEST for snoozing!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Rainy days are the BEST for snoozing!!!


And dry days. 
And hot days.
And cold days.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, it's getting late, so I'll say
Nos da, Adam!
Nos da, Roomies!

Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to bed to dream of coyotes. 
Night night Roommates. 
If anyone else wants to vote for their favourite sink, this is your last chance. 
Either post in the Cold Dark Room or PM me your favourite. 
I will announce the winning sink tomorrow. 
Can you bear any more excitement ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's getting late, so I'll say
> Nos da, Adam!
> Nos da, Roomies!
> 
> Not see you tomorrow!


Snap !
Night night, Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been meaning to repair the bazooka. It needs a new flint. I was going to convert it over from spark ignition to electronic with a propane grille igniter.
> The novelty has worn off. It's just a garage ornament.




perhaps it could be modified for the pesky cat


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning 

hope we are all well


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning
> 
> hope we are all well


Morning hope you well and not working to hard


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Morning hope you well and not working to hard





good morning laura, how are you today? 

just having a coffee before starting work, a wee bit chilly today


----------



## Laura1412

Fed up did all that messing up yesterday put in my lower basket wattage bulb inside my enclosure spent two hours temp monitor etc to get up to find the lights not on n the bulb as blown so now I'm searching for the regular incandescent bulb that iv read Tom advisers loads to use  don't work too hard


----------



## JoesMum

Sorry all for my absence. A flying visit to let you know that I am fine but can't spare the time for TFO just now


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> Hello Ed, I`ve heard what happend to the young biker. Awful !
> That`s why I hate motorcycling. It is dangerous.


If I avoided everything in life that was dangerous, it would be a pretty boring life.
I just ride like everyone in the cars around me are idiots and they want to kill me.
They seldom disappoint me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Yea thank goodness I don't like the cold


The what?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> perhaps it could be modified for the pesky cat


Even a cat would be too intelligent to just stand there and let me shoot a potato at it.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Even a cat would be too intelligent to just stand there and let me shoot a potato at it.




i mean to fire out the cat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning
> 
> hope we are all well


Good morning, John.
For me it's shopping day.
wifey wants a lot more than just her potato today, I may have to go out twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Fed up did all that messing up yesterday put in my lower basket wattage bulb inside my enclosure spent two hours temp monitor etc to get up to find the lights not on n the bulb as blown so now I'm searching for the regular incandescent bulb that iv read Tom advisers loads to use  don't work too hard


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Sorry about the bulb, how frustrating for you. 
Never mind, today is a new day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sorry all for my absence. A flying visit to let you know that I am fine but can't spare the time for TFO just now


No time. 
For the Cold Dark Room ?
Actually, that's how I should be really, must take a break soon.
Afternoon, Linda, glad you're well and good luck with "stuff".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I avoided everything in life that was dangerous, it would be a pretty boring life.
> I just ride like everyone in the cars around me are idiots and they want to kill me.
> They seldom disappoint me.


Good morning , Ed.
So are there a great deal of people who wish to kill you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Even a cat would be too intelligent to just stand there and let me shoot a potato at it.


Not here they wouldn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it is time to announce the winner of the best sink photo competition 2017 !
And the winner is........................
Drumroll !!!
Trumpet Fanfare !!! !! 
Yvonne's Crystal Shining Bathroom sink! 
@Yvonne G 
Well done Yvonne'! 
Here is your prize :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today's task is just for fun, no prizes 
Please can you tell us an interesting word or expression from your own language or dialect.
Or even a word that is used only within your own circle of friends, family or place on employment will do. 
I will start out with my Somerset word (rural south west England) .
Anyone know what a granfer scrooger is ?
Also known as a granfer grey in Essex ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel ! 
Been missing you around here. 
How's the drinking, I mean driving going ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Sorry about the bulb, how frustrating for you.
> Never mind, today is a new day !


Afternoon Adam enjoy ur shopping trip I'm shopping however online


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i mean to fire out the cat


Oh.
Now that's a thought....into a neighbors yard with a large dog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon Adam enjoy ur shopping trip I'm shopping however online


Hello! 
* waves* 
wifey's just surfaced so we'll compile a list, cos if i forget anything the world will end in the Zombie Apocalypse.
Or something.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Or directly into a brick wall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Or directly into a brick wall.


Make sure you get it on video.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon everyone 

hmmm, what word to pick?? 


cargo! used to decripe a large purchase of alcohol..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon everyone
> 
> hmmm, what word to pick??
> 
> 
> cargo! used to decripe a large purchase of alcohol..


Is 'decripe' Scottish as well ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i mean to fire out the cat


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today's task is just for fun, no prizes
> Please can you tell us an interesting word or expression from your own language or dialect.
> Or even a word that is used only within your own circle of friends, family or place on employment will do.
> I will start out with my Somerset word (rural south west England) .
> Anyone know what a granfer scrooger is ?
> Also known as a granfer grey in Essex ?



 No clue!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 200905


Good morning, Bea.
Don't worry, he only means it. 
But probably won't get around to fixing his potato cannon.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh.
> Now that's a thought....into a neighbors yard with a large dog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No clue!


Linda might know, but as she is likely to be absent again, I'll tell you.
It's a woodlouse, or pill bug.
Granfer means grandfather and scrooger means one who bores (not as in talks about the latest episode of Doctor Who all day, but as in drilling holes in wood). So it's a grandfather who burrows in rotting wood.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.
> Don't worry, he only means it.
> But probably won't get around to fixing his potato cannon.


I'd rather leave the cats alone and just go after their irresponsible owners.
That "The world is your litterbox" mentality drives me crazy. (As you may already be aware)
Keep your cat and it's crap out of my life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd rather leave the cats alone and just go after their irresponsible owners.
> That "The world is your litterbox" mentality drives me crazy. (As you may already be aware)
> Keep your cat and it's crap out of my life.


We're aware. 
And I get the same problem on my stairwell, so I have some sympathy with you here.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Linda might know, but as she is likely to be absent again, I'll tell you.
> It's a woodlouse, or pill bug.
> Granfer means grandfather and scrooger means one who bores (not as in talks about the latest episode of Doctor Who all day, but as in drilling holes in wood). So it's a grandfather who burrows in rotting wood.


COOL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd rather leave the cats alone and just go after their irresponsible owners.
> That "The world is your litterbox" mentality drives me crazy. (As you may already be aware)
> Keep your cat and it's crap out of my life.


Fair enough!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Fair enough!!!!


Any nice words relating to your locale or family, Bea ?


----------



## Moozillion

A fun word frequently used in New Orleans and the French-speaking areas of Louisiana is lagniappe. Pronounced LAN-yap. 
It basically means "a little something extra," much like a baker's dozen.  

"There's tons of great information on the Tortoise Forum, and meeting really nice people there is lagniappe!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A fun word frequently used in New Orleans and the French-speaking areas of Louisiana is lagniappe. Pronounced LAN-yap.
> It basically means "a little something extra," much like a baker's dozen.
> 
> "There's tons of great information on the Tortoise Forum, and meeting really nice people there is lagniappe!"


Very interesting. 
I'm off out to do the shopping in a bit. 
i'll get wifey a potato, an onion , a tomato and something lagniappe.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very interesting.
> I'm off out to do the shopping in a bit.
> i'll get wifey a potato, an onion , a tomato and something lagniappe.


----------



## Moozillion

A fun "code" phrase in our family is "freezer burn."

As everyone knows, food that is forgotten in the back of the freezer gets dried out and loses taste and texture, so is often deemed inedible and an unfortunate loss. With 5 kids in our family and a dad with a major sweet tooth, there was lively competition for sweets.

Mom was a very gentle quiet person, who would always defer to others, but found her own way to get special treats. Sometimes we would go looking for left overs of something yummy she had made recently, Mom would inform us it had freezer burn and had to be thrown out. Somehow, I forget exactly how, we caught her out. If she really liked something and knew she would lose it to one of us scrounging for it, she would declare it had developed freezer burn, so we would turn away and not even think about it. That way, she could have it all to herself.  The phrase is strictly used only for sweets and/or treats.

Somewhere along the line the phrase became a compliment. Ex: If my sister makes a cake and I want to compliment her, I'll say "This has SERIOUS freezer burn!!!!" Implying that it's so good I want to keep it all for myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A fun "code" phrase in our family is "freezer burn."
> 
> As everyone knows, food that is forgotten in the back of the freezer gets dried out and loses taste and texture, so is often deemed inedible and an unfortunate loss. With 5 kids in our family and a dad with a major sweet tooth, there was lively competition for sweets.
> 
> Mom was a very gentle quiet person, who would always defer to others, but found her own way to get special treats. Sometimes we would go looking for left overs of something yummy she had made recently, Mom would inform us it had freezer burn and had to be thrown out. Somehow, I forget exactly how, we caught her out. If she really liked something and knew she would lose it to one of us scrounging for it, she would declare it had developed freezer burn, so we would turn away and not even think about it. That way, she could have it all to herself.  The phrase is strictly used only for sweets and/or treats.
> 
> Somewhere along the line the phrase became a compliment. Ex: If my sister makes a cake and I want to compliment her, I'll say "This has SERIOUS freezer burn!!!!" Implying that it's so good I want to keep it all for myself!


That's marvelous. 
Cheshire cheese is serious freezer burn. 
(and your cookies) .


----------



## Moozillion

Today is Mardi Gras, down here in Louisiana. Hubby is the official photg


Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's marvelous.
> Cheshire cheese is serious freezer burn.
> (and your cookies) .


THANK you!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We have, of course, "nose-biffing", when wifey and I do something bad the other gives them a gentle (or not so gentle) tap on the nose.
This is usually preceeded by, "Give me your nose", and if one protests ones innocence, one is likely to get an extra biff. 
You also have to say'OW! Ow! Ow!" or the like afterwards and clutch your conk as if in considerable agony, if you don't you're liable to get another nose biffing as the first one clearly wasn't effective enough. 
This all provides much mirth for our friends, neighbours and visitors, especially when they're on the end of a nose biffing themselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Today is Mardi Gras, down here in Louisiana. Hubby is the official photg
> 
> THANK you!!!!!!


Happy Mardi Gras! 
Good luck Hubby!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

List compiled. 
Out shopping. 
Back in a bit. 
Hopefully not get a nose biffing.


----------



## Moozillion

Today is Mardi Gras down here in Louisiana.
Hubby is the official photographer for Pete Fountain's "Half Fast Walking Club." (NOTE: If you say it aloud, it sounds like you're saying Half A**ed Walking Club, which is the whole joke behind it!  ) Although Pete died last year at age 84 or so, the Club intends to continue. Hubby had to get up at 4:00 am to get into the City and in place before the parades start, and they'll go all day and into the night. The parades started 2 weeks ago, but Mardi Gras Day is always the biggest. The city will be pretty much paralyzed by over a million partiers who come in from out of town for the fun. That triples the city's usual population. It is a state-wide holiday, even for areas farther north that don't really celebrate Mardi Gras. So banks will be closed etc. I won't see hubby again until about 6:00 pm, and he will be worn out with marching 8 miles.

I will be having a lovely, quiet day here at home and around our little town.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have, of course, "nose-biffing", when wifey and I do something bad the other gives them a gentle (or not so gentle) tap on the nose.
> This is usually preceeded by, "Give me your nose", and if one protests ones innocence, one is likely to get an extra biff.
> You also have to say'OW! Ow! Ow!" or the like afterwards and clutch your conk as if in considerable agony, if you don't you're liable to get another nose biffing as the first one clearly wasn't effective enough.
> This all provides much mirth for our friends, neighbours and visitors, especially when they're on the end of a nose biffing themselves.


LOVE It!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Today is Mardi Gras down here in Louisiana.
> Hubby is the official photographer for Pete Fountain's "Half Fast Walking Club." (NOTE: If you say it aloud, it sounds like you're saying Half A**ed Walking Club, which is the whole joke behind it!  ) Although Pete died last year at age 84 or so, the Club intends to continue. Hubby had to get up at 4:00 am to get into the City and in place before the parades start, and they'll go all day and into the night. The parades started 2 weeks ago, but Mardi Gras Day is always the biggest. The city will be pretty much paralyzed by over a million partiers who come in from out of town for the fun. That triples the city's usual population. It is a state-wide holiday, even for areas farther north that don't really celebrate Mardi Gras. So banks will be closed etc. I won't see hubby again until about 6:00 pm, and he will be worn out with marching 8 miles.
> 
> I will be having a lovely, quiet day here at home and around our little town.


In Britain ii is Pancake Day!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Britain ii is Pancake Day!


Here in Az everyday is pancake ( tort ) day !!!


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon all r u well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Fair enough!!!!


I've never actually physically harmed a cat.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd rather leave the cats alone and just go after their irresponsible owners.
> That "The world is your litterbox" mentality drives me crazy. (As you may already be aware)
> Keep your cat and it's crap out of my life.


Please leave the cat ed however go and give the owner a "nose -biffing " as Adam say him and wifey do


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Britain ii is Pancake Day!


Here it's just tuesday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Please leave the cat ed however go and give the owner a "nose -biffing " as Adam say him and wifey do


I don't know who they are. (the owners)
Or my dog and I would have been regularly visiting their yard as a "thank you."


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never actually physically harmed a cat.


I didn't really think so.  I have strongly suspected for some time now, that you are actually a "toasted marshmallow:" all crusty on the outside, but soft and sweet on the inside!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here it's just tuesday


We don't need a Marti Gras.
The streets already smell like urine and there are drunk women removing their tops.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I didn't really think so.  I have strongly suspected for some time now, that you are actually a "toasted marshmallow:" all crusty on the outside, but soft and sweet on the inside!!!!


That's me. All crusty.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know who they are. (the owners)
> Or my dog and I would have been regularly visiting their yard as a "thank you."


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> We don't need a Marti Gras.
> The streets already smell like urine and there are drunk women removing their tops.


Sounds like you've been here!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like you've been here!!!!!!


Yes. But it's been a while.


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like you've been here!!!!!!


The streets are like that here with all our foreign friend living here however no one taking tops off as it's too cold


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Young people. Close proximity to the ocean and alcohol always end the same way.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Young people. Close proximity to the ocean and alcohol always end the same way.


Bet u see some sights then ed


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm off!
Have a lovely afternoon, gang!
Will be back later!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off!
> Have a lovely afternoon, gang!
> Will be back later!


C u Later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Bet u see some sights then ed


Yes.
I can't wait until I get old enough to get some cataracts and go blind.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off!
> Have a lovely afternoon, gang!
> Will be back later!


Bye Bye Bea


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> I can't wait until I get old enough to get some cataracts and go blind.


Well I suppose all the what u see is not bad


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Young people. Close proximity to the ocean and alcohol always end the same way.


I the last few years the partying has gotten a bit more dangerous with shootings happening at or near parades. I only go to the parades here across The Lake from New Orleans any more. There much smaller and very family oriented. 

I lived in New Orleans proper for almost 14 years. During the 2+ weeks of the Mardi Gras season you have to keep track of the parades because many roads get closed or turned into one-way roads. The traffic is horrible with bouts of gridlock. If you are blocked by a parade, what is usually a 20 minute drive home from work becomes 3 hours: REALLY. My last home there was only 2 blocks off a parade route. There would be trash in my front yard and people peeing in my azaleas.  It gets old after a while.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I seem to notice every little thing.
I wish I was less observant.


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> I the last few years the partying has gotten a bit more dangerous with shootings happening at or near parades. I only go to the parades here across The Lake from New Orleans any more. There much smaller and very family oriented.
> 
> I lived in New Orleans proper for almost 14 years. During the 2+ weeks of the Mardi Gras season you have to keep track of the parades because many roads get closed or turned into one-way roads. The traffic is horrible with bouts of gridlock. If you are blocked by a parade, what is usually a 20 minute drive home from work becomes 3 hours: REALLY. My last home there was only 2 blocks off a parade route. There would be trash in my front yard and people peeing in my azaleas.  It gets old after a while.


That's terrible I would not av patients foe any of that


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I the last few years the partying has gotten a bit more dangerous with shootings happening at or near parades. I only go to the parades here across The Lake from New Orleans any more. There much smaller and very family oriented.
> 
> I lived in New Orleans proper for almost 14 years. During the 2+ weeks of the Mardi Gras season you have to keep track of the parades because many roads get closed or turned into one-way roads. The traffic is horrible with bouts of gridlock. If you are blocked by a parade, what is usually a 20 minute drive home from work becomes 3 hours: REALLY. My last home there was only 2 blocks off a parade route. There would be trash in my front yard and people peeing in my azaleas.  It gets old after a while.


Yes. It would.
Fort Lauderdale beach was like that for "spring break" for decades, but the county and the city stopped it back in the late 80s. A horrible loss of revenue.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I seem to notice every little thing.
> I wish I was less observant.


I just seen on your post ed u got fish do u keep pond fish


----------



## ZEROPILOT

As someone who never really got into drinking or partying, it's always been annoying to me to see so many people just totally out of control.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> I just seen on your post ed u got fish do u keep pond fish


I have two fish ponds. They are overgrown and I don't know how many fish are in them. At least 8 and maybe 25


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> As someone who never really got into drinking or partying, it's always been annoying to me to see so many people just totally out of control.


Yea especially if they causing u disturbance also it must be frustrating wen they off there head and don't no what they doin


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have two fish ponds. They are overgrown and I don't know how many fish are in them. At least 8 and maybe 25


I like fish iv got pond with 13 koi and some tench Also tropical in house too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have a few tanks inside the house. I had a LOT more until recently and kept Flowerhorn cichlids.
Now I have a guppy tank. A small puffer tank and a tank that houses a Red tailed catfish. 
Outside there are Koi and some mutant, giant Sarasa Comet goldfish that were once purchased to feed a flowerhorn or two.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a few tanks inside the house. I had a LOT more until recently and kept Flowerhorn cichlids.
> Now I have a guppy tank. A small puffer tank and a tank that houses a Red tailed catfish.
> Outside there are Koi and some mutant, giant Sarasa Comet goldfish that were once purchased to feed a flowerhorn or two.


I love puffer fish they so cute iv just got a tank wi silver dollars gourami and flying foxes look nice but a lot of trouble army they to keep clean


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Only my guppy tank has any gravel in it.
I generally just keep simple all glass with no decorations, etc. It's easier to keep clean and it doesn't harbor any bad little things.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've gotta get back to work.
I'll pop back in later on or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've gotta get back to work.
> I'll pop back in later on or maybe tomorrow.


Ok ed don't work too hard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here in Az everyday is pancake ( tort ) day !!!


Are they tasty with sugar and a little lemon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Please leave the cat ed however go and give the owner a "nose -biffing " as Adam say him and wifey do


I give cats and torts nose-biffings , too. 
Good early evening, Laura.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I give cats and torts nose-biffings , too.
> Good early evening, Laura.


Good evening have u done ur shopping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here it's just tuesday


Shrove Tuesday not celebrated at all in Florida ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shrove Tuesday not celebrated at all in Florida ?


By the sounds of what ed was saying in his posts it's pancake day everyday were he lives with the people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I didn't really think so.  I have strongly suspected for some time now, that you are actually a "toasted marshmallow:" all crusty on the outside, but soft and sweet on the inside!!!!


I am more like a "boiled cuttlefish" . 
Soft and delicate on the outside but bony, sharp and full of calcium on the inside. 
Actually, that's true isn't it ?
We all are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> We don't need a Marti Gras.
> The streets already smell like urine and there are drunk women removing their tops.


Hmmmm.
Can I come visit ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are they tasty with sugar and a little lemon ?


Oh they are sweet enough without sugar !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all r u well


At my age we don't check !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's me. All crusty.




?


----------



## Laura1412

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At my age we don't check !!!


Well wen I see u on here then I will take it as a yea u are well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off!
> Have a lovely afternoon, gang!
> Will be back later!


Ta-ra, Mooz! 
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I seem to notice every little thing.
> I wish I was less observant.


We get the peeing, but not the topless bit. 
Rather a shame, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've gotta get back to work.
> I'll pop back in later on or maybe tomorrow.


Byesie-bye, Ed. 
Have fun. 
Missed you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening have u done ur shopping


Yes.
Today I collected a nice lot of dandies and other weeds for Tidgy.
Then stopped off for a coffee.
Then bought :
2 litres of milk.
1 pound of chopped up turkey breast.
1 pound of minced cow.
4 potatoes.
1 onion.
1 carrot.
1 tomato
Half a green pepper. 
2 green chillies. 
Stopped off for another coffee. 
Home.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> Today I collected a nice lot of dandies and other weeds for Tidgy.
> Then stopped off for a coffee.
> Then bought :
> 2 litres of milk.
> 1 pound of chopped up turkey breast.
> 1 pound of minced cow.
> 4 potatoes.
> 1 onion.
> 1 carrot.
> 1 tomato
> Half a green pepper.
> 2 green chillies.
> Stopped off for another coffee.
> Home.


Some nice grub there dandies aren't out yet here comin slowly iv been bulb shopping n all the reptile shops are useless


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Some nice grub there dandies aren't out yet here comin slowly iv been bulb shopping n all the reptile shops are useless


No reptile shops here at all. 
I have to go to Spain!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No reptile shops here at all.
> I have to go to Spain!


O ur would be an expensive bulb then


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It would.
> Fort Lauderdale beach was like that for "spring break" for decades, but the county and the city stopped it back in the late 80s. A horrible loss of revenue.


Yes. Sometimes you have to make a decision about quality of life.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Laura1412 said:


> Well wen I see u on here then I will take it as a yea u are well


As long as I have my torts and my Bud I'm doing great !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> O ur would be an expensive bulb then


Indeed.
Four times a year to Spain for supplies. 
But we also stock up on bacon, British sausages and cheese, Marmite etc.


----------



## AZtortMom

*lurk *


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Four times a year to Spain for supplies.
> But we also stock up on bacon, British sausages and cheese, Marmite etc.


Can't beat bacon and sausage and I like cheese but only the strong stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Can't beat bacon and sausage and I like cheese but only the strong stuff


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
A nice overripe mature Gorgonzola or Stilton! 
Blows your socks off! 
And smells like 'em!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *lurk *


*Lurky lurk*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy has just eaten approximately 127 dandelions.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> *lurk *


I SEE YOU THERE!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has just eaten approximately 127 dandelions.


Bless her


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A nice overripe mature Gorgonzola or Stilton!
> Blows your socks off!
> And smells like 'em!


I just can't handle the  stinky cheeses!!! I don't even want to smell them, much less put them in my mouth!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I SEE YOU THERE!!!!!


In the dark ?
I just hear her shuffling about.


----------



## Moozillion

Has anyone ever eaten a cheese called "Stinking Bishop?"


----------



## Momof4

Saw this on my Weight Watchers app.


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Has anyone ever eaten a cheese called "Stinking Bishop?"


Iv heard of it but Neva had it :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Has anyone ever eaten a cheese called "Stinking Bishop?"


Yes, of course! 
From somewhere or t'other in Gloucestershire not far from my old neck of the woods.
It's really pongy but doesn't taste too strong. 
It's very runny, so one really has to buy the wheel which is quite expensive, but well worth it, in my opinion. 
Delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Saw this on my Weight Watchers app.
> View attachment 200949


Ha de ha.


----------



## Laura1412

@johnandjade good evening r u well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> @johnandjade good evening r u well


Laura, a local word or phrase or just something you say in your family or circle of friends, please ?


----------



## Laura1412

Soup kitchen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Soup kitchen


I worked in one, a couple of times. 
But does it have a different meaning for you ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Laura, a local word or phrase or just something you say in your family or circle of friends, please ?


Do u want me to say what it means over here


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I worked in one, a couple of times.
> But does it have a different meaning for you ?


PUB


----------



## johnandjade

good evening all! got called into base for OT  , 2020hrs and hust home, been a looooonnnngg day!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good evening all! got called into base for OT  , 2020hrs and hust home, been a looooonnnngg day!


A Bud bring it back to normal !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> PUB


Ha de ha.
Didn't know that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening all! got called into base for OT  , 2020hrs and hust home, been a looooonnnngg day!


Good evening, sir. 
You must be knackered. 
Time to chill out.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A Bud bring it back to normal !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, sir.
> You must be knackered.
> Time to chill out.




guv' 

just about to get the onsie on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guv'
> 
> just about to get the onsie on


Onesie and a Bud.
Bliss !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Onesie and a Bud.
> Bliss !




pizza in the oven 

no pancakes here, but we will have waffles 

how is zac these days? still popping over to play?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pizza in the oven
> 
> no pancakes here, but we will have waffles
> 
> how is zac these days? still popping over to play?


About once a week at the moment, he's very, very busy, final few months of his final year degree course. They even get lectures Saturdays and Sundays at the moment! 
Poor lamb. 
Hopefully be here to study "Sheds of England" tomorrow.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200955


See I told you !!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About once a week at the moment, he's very, very busy, final few months of his final year degree course. They even get lectures Saturdays and Sundays at the moment!
> Poor lamb.
> Hopefully be here to study "Sheds of England" tomorrow.




be worth it, i'm sure he'll ace it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> be worth it, i'm sure he'll ace it


I'm certain he will, too.
My latest helpful 
post.http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bronx-zoo-reality-show.152290/#post-1458167


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly's favorite job
A slider door stop


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 200970
> 
> Shelly's favorite job
> A slider door stop


Bless she's lovely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 200970
> 
> Shelly's favorite job
> A slider door stop


Hello, Shelly! 
Slider door stop or bouncer ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Shelly!
> Slider door stop or bouncer ?


Both


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me. 0530 again tomorrow, will soon be working toward 0430 to cheat the time shift. 

love to all, may the wibble be with you


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me. 0530 again tomorrow, will soon be working toward 0430 to cheat the time shift.
> 
> love to all, may the wibble be with you


Sleep well, John and I hope you have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me. 0530 again tomorrow, will soon be working toward 0430 to cheat the time shift.
> 
> love to all, may the wibble be with you


Nos da, John, wibble well. 
good luck tomorrow and speak soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200972


I remember one of the secret ingredients! 
Girders!


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me. 0530 again tomorrow, will soon be working toward 0430 to cheat the time shift.
> 
> love to all, may the wibble be with you


Night John sleep well


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200972


What is that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What is that?


Scottish soft drink.
Pronounced Iron Brew. 
Unique flavour. 
i like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where's Lena ????
@Kristoff 
Are you okay ?
It's been a few days, i'm getting anxious.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all, reconnected after a problem with the phone lines!
Haven't had chance to catch up with you all yet, hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Evening, Lyn. 
You missed our sink competition! 
Nice to have you back!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finished one of the two customers bikes on Friday after work.
> One of them picked up his bike Friday and went for a ride with his friends.
> A few hours later he ran into the side of a limousine and died.
> It's the 23 year old son of someone I work with.


My God - how awful!
So sorry for the young man's family.
Hope you're OK, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> You missed our sink competition!
> Nice to have you back!


Hi Adam, never mind there's always next year.
You'll have to plug the completion well in advance to get more entries.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Thank you for your well wishes everyone. She's gone home now. A wonderful respected lady and I am shattered


I am so sorry for your very sad loss Michelle. I hope it's a comfort to know that her suffering has ended and she has lived a long life with a loving family around her. My condolences to you and all your family. Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Mardi Gras Bea
I'm sure it's not as sedate as this but I love this song.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> The streets are like that here with all our foreign friend living here however no one taking tops off as it's too cold


In my experience our own home grown yobs are the ones mainly responsible for urinating in public places - at least they are the ones who aren't at all shy about being seen - not that I go out looking for them of course, but like Ed sometimes I'm too observant for my own good!
Definitely too cold for going topless - I may when the weather gets warmer - if I change my Fiesta for a cabriolet!


----------



## Lyn W

Early night for me tonight so I'll say Nos Da.
Happy Hump day everyone see you tomorrow and take care.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Early night for me tonight so I'll say Nos Da.
> Happy Hump day everyone see you tomorrow and take care.


Nod da Lyn sleep well


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Happy Mardi Gras Bea
> I'm sure it's not as sedate as this but I love this song.


I LOOOOOOVE Paul Simon!!!
And yes, Mardi Gras is a LOT more rowdy than that song would suggest!!!


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 200972



IDK why , but going off just the name, i thought it was a beer or some other type of alcohol when i first heard of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Has anyone ever eaten a cheese called "Stinking Bishop?"


No.
But I met him in Catholic school.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> No.
> But I met him in Catholic school.





Good evening Ed,

it must have been hell to you ( the catholic school ).


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> But I met him in Catholic school.


HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, never mind there's always next year.
> You'll have to plug the completion well in advance to get more entries.


I'm glad it's over.
It was very draining.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> My God - how awful!
> So sorry for the young man's family.
> Hope you're OK, Ed.


I haven't seen or spoken to his dad since Friday.
I want to see about purchasing the bike from the scrap yard and restoring it as a tribute to the family. They all ride.
But I'm not sure how it would be received. If it would be a good thing or not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Ed,
> 
> it must have been hell to you ( the catholic school ).


It wasn't a whole Lotta fun. (Catholic school)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Early night for me tonight so I'll say Nos Da.
> Happy Hump day everyone see you tomorrow and take care.


Nos da, Lyn. 
Sleep well. 
I won't mention the rugby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> IDK why , but going off just the name, i thought it was a beer or some other type of alcohol when i first heard of it.


Because the Scottish are renowned for being serious drinkers and the drink is sometimes advertised as being for hard men, not Southern softies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm having difficulty writing because Suki has decided to sleep in my right arm pit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't seen or spoken to his dad since Friday.
> I want to see about purchasing the bike from the scrap yard and restoring it as a tribute to the family. They all ride.
> But I'm not sure how it would be received. If it would be a good thing or not.


Ask them if they would like this first. 
Subtly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Can anyone point me to what page the sink competition points were awarded on? I've looked back and can't find it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask them if they would like this first.
> Subtly.


I'm also feeling guilty because I did as he asked and made it a very powerful and fast motorcycle.
Speed is what killed him.
Speed and lack of skill at that level.
I'm concerned that the family might be mad at me.
I've hot rodded several bikes for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm having difficulty writing because Suki has decided to sleep in my right arm pit.


Tidgy's gone to bed having barely been able to walk due to so much dandelion consumption. 
Greedy tort.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ask them if they would like this first.
> Subtly.


Yes. I will.
It would be an honor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Can anyone point me to what page the sink competition points were awarded on? I've looked back and can't find it.


Have you a sinking feeling , Yvonne ?
Try page 3440 or post 68793 .
Good afternoon.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I'm also feeling guilty because I did as he asked and made it a very powerful and fast motorcycle.
> Speed is what killed him.
> Speed and lack of skill at that level.
> I'm concerned that the family might be mad at me.
> I've hot rodded several bikes for them.



I don`t think that the family think that you are guilty of the accident. If they all ride, and all like powerful motorbikes, they know that it is dangerous.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't seen or spoken to his dad since Friday.
> I want to see about purchasing the bike from the scrap yard and restoring it as a tribute to the family. They all ride.
> But I'm not sure how it would be received. If it would be a good thing or not.



No. Not a good idea. You're feeling guilty. Not your fault. Just let it be.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you a sinking feeling , Yvonne ?
> Try page 3440 or post 68793 .
> Good afternoon.



Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also feeling guilty because I did as he asked and made it a very powerful and fast motorcycle.
> Speed is what killed him.
> Speed and lack of skill at that level.
> I'm concerned that the family might be mad at me.
> I've hot rodded several bikes for them.


You're bound to feel guilty. 
But it's not your fault any more than it is whoever built the bike or invented them or manufactured it, designed it etc. 
But they might be mad at you, though i hope not. 
Not your fault.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geez. I'm glad I asked. I'm so proud of my new medal.

I have all my alerts turned off, so I didn't get the alert letting me know I won the medal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> No. Not a good idea. You're feeling guilty. Not your fault. Just let it be.


It certainly wouldn't be the first thing I mention when I see him again.
I don't even know how to bring it up.
I feel very badly for them and I wish I could do something.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The princess has awoken.
She just emerged from her nest of blankets.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
Thanks for the good advice


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> It certainly wouldn't be the first thing I mention when I see him again.
> I don't even know how to bring it up.
> I feel very badly for them and I wish I could do something.



You can do something for them ! If you are a well known and good friend, you can visit the family and speak with them. Sometimes speaking about bad things will be helpful.
Say that you feel guilty ( although you are not ). To speak about is better than silence.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> You can do something for them ! If you are a well known and good friend, you can visit the family and speak with them. Sometimes speaking about bad things will be helpful.
> Say that you feel guilty ( although you are not ). To speak about is better than silence.


I'm sure I'll speak with them at the funeral.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll never forget this whole thing.
Maybe I won't build any more race engines and just work on my own machines.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I'll never forget this whole thing.
> Maybe I won't build any more race engines and just work on my own machines.



This accident could also had happend with a motorcycle without such a powerful machine. 
It is not your fault Ed !
Remember your own words: You have do ride as all the others around you are idiots and want to kill you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez. I'm glad I asked. I'm so proud of my new medal.
> 
> I have all my alerts turned off, so I didn't get the alert letting me know I won the medal.


Well done, Yvonne.
Sorry, i forgot about your alerts being off, I'll PM you next time a bit of your house wins an award.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The princess has awoken.
> She just emerged from her nest of blankets.


Good evening, Suki! 
Your mission tonight is to comfort Ed. 
I'm sure you're doing a grand job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure I'll speak with them at the funeral.


Personally, awkward though it may be; I'd test the water a little before the funeral.


----------



## Bee62

Good night my friends. Sleep well.
Take care of yourselfs. 
Hope to speak you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll never forget this whole thing.
> Maybe I won't build any more race engines and just work on my own machines.


Night, Ed. 
Don't overthink it. 
Do what you feel is right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> This accident could also had happend with a motorcycle without such a powerful machine.
> It is not your fault Ed !
> Remember your own words: You have do ride as all the others around you are idiots and want to kill you.


Quite right, Sabine.
Night night, sleep well. 
Speak tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll never forget this whole thing.
> Maybe I won't build any more race engines and just work on my own machines.



My dear "toasted marshmallow" friend, 
It can be difficult to make good decisions when we're feeling very emotional. 
I think if you are patient with yourself and walk though your grief at your own pace, the best decision will present itself at some point.
You're obviously very good at what you do and 99% of the time it brings pleasure to both you and the riders. 

But if this tragedy has changed how you feel, and it brings you pain instead of pleasure, then it will be time to make a change.
Who knows- you may quit, and you may come back to it later. 

Just be kind to yourself. You have a good heart and it's taking a beating right now. 
hugs from Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My dear "toasted marshmallow" friend,
> It can be difficult to make good decisions when we're feeling very emotional.
> I think if you are patient with yourself and walk though your grief at your own pace, the best decision will present itself at some point.
> You're obviously very good at what you do and 99% of the time it brings pleasure to both you and the riders.
> 
> But if this tragedy has changed how you feel, and it brings you pain instead of pleasure, then it will be time to make a change.
> Who knows- you may quit, and you may come back to it later.
> 
> Just be kind to yourself. You have a good heart and it's taking a beating right now.
> hugs from Bea


Very well put.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well put.


Thank you. 
My heart breaks for Ed right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you.
> My heart breaks for Ed right now.


Mine, too.
And for the poor kids family, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You see, i'm asleep already.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world


----------



## johnandjade

it's still here ed!!!


----------



## johnandjade

(in best welsh accent) 

'aaappeee saint daaavvviiddds day, youuu seee, isnt eett'


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also feeling guilty because I did as he asked and made it a very powerful and fast motorcycle.
> Speed is what killed him.
> Speed and lack of skill at that level.
> I'm concerned that the family might be mad at me.
> I've hot rodded several bikes for them.


You should not feel guilty ed I understand it must be hard and horrible for you at the same time but u only made the bike to what he wanted you can not hold ur self responsible for the way or the speed in which he drove :-(


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's gone to bed having barely been able to walk due to so much dandelion consumption.
> Greedy tort.



Bless tidgy


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, Sabine.
> Night night, sleep





Moozillion said:


> My dear "toasted marshmallow" friend,
> It can be difficult to make good decisions when we're feeling very emotional.
> I think if you are patient with yourself and walk though your grief at your own pace, the best decision will present itself at some point.
> You're obviously very good at what you do and 99% of the time it brings pleasure to both you and the riders.
> 
> But if this tragedy has changed how you feel, and it brings you pain instead of pleasure, then it will be time to make a change.
> Who knows- you may quit, and you may come back to it later.
> 
> Just be kind to yourself. You have a good heart and it's taking a beating right now.
> hugs from Bea


well said bea


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world


Good morning how r u today


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning how r u today




good morning laura . 

all good here thanks 

how are you?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning laura .
> 
> all good here thanks
> 
> how are you?


Worrying a little about my Clyde he's not come out hide today and normally he's up an about for 8 also wen looking in on him he's asleep and can hear like a little pooping sound som I'm hopin he's not unwell toying with the idea of letting vet check him over :-(


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Worrying a little about my Clyde he's not come out hide today and normally he's up an about for 8 also wen looking in on him he's asleep and can hear like a little pooping sound som I'm hopin he's not unwell toying with the idea of letting vet check him over :-(


Popping when breathing is usually the start of an upper respiratory illness.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Popping when breathing is usually the start of an upper respiratory illness.


Yea that what I thought I'm goin vets this afternoon what should I do in mean time as he's in his jide box sleeping temp in there is 22.6 shall I make it warmer


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Yea that what I thought I'm goin vets this afternoon what should I do in mean time as he's in his jide box sleeping temp in there is 22.6 shall I make it warmer





might be a good idea?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got a text from Sebastian, the father, inviting me on a memorial ride this Sunday.
I accepted.
I'm going to dust off my '72 Kawi King Cobra. My most special bike.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a text from Sebastian, the father, inviting me on a memorial ride this Sunday.
> I accepted.
> I'm going to dust off my '72 Kawi King Cobra. My most special bike.


Beautiful gestures: both the memorial ride and your most special bike.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Beautiful gestures: both the memorial ride and your most special bike.


Hopefully there will be support vehicles because that bike has a 2 gallon fiberglass gas tank and gets about 18 mpg.
I also might load up some tools into my truck and BE THE support vehicle....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world


Good afternoon, John. 
Only got up half an hour ago. 
Not feeling too bright today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's still here ed!!!
> View attachment 200995


It's had a drink, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy St. David's Day to our Welsh friends, or those who are part Welsh and everyone else, anyway.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hopefully there will be support vehicles because that bike has a 2 gallon fiberglass gas tank and gets about 18 mpg.
> I also might load up some tools into my truck and BE THE support vehicle....


GREAT idea!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Only got up half an hour ago.
> Not feeling too bright today.


Sorry to hear this 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bless tidgy


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Tidgy is about 6 years old, now, and this year, for the first time, she is aggressively patroliing her enclosures, inside and out, pushing things about and trying to escape. She's not a hiding juvenile, anymore, but a confident sub-adult. 
MY little girl's growing up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good morning, Ed.
Good morning, Suki.
Good morning, Kelly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea that what I thought I'm goin vets this afternoon what should I do in mean time as he's in his jide box sleeping temp in there is 22.6 shall I make it warmer


Yes. 
If you do go to a vets, you must make sure it is a proper herp vet and not an ordinary cat and dog vet as these can be worse than useless and often dangerous. Do not let them inject Clyde with vitamins or antibiotics. If they do wish to give Baytril or the like ask for it to be administered orally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a text from Sebastian, the father, inviting me on a memorial ride this Sunday.
> I accepted.
> I'm going to dust off my '72 Kawi King Cobra. My most special bike.


That's really good news, Ed.
The father probably knows you're feeling bad and clearly doesn't blame you, very good of him. You can ask him then about the bike restoration. 
I am very happy about this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel ! 
Happy St. Davis's Day.


----------



## Moozillion

I was looking up St. David. 
So how do you pronounce Mynyw??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel !
> Happy St. Davis's Day.


That should be St. David's Day. 
Not sure there was a St. Davis. 
Though Steve Davis is pretty cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I was looking up St. David.
> So how do you pronounce Mynyw??!?!


In Welsh he's Dewi Sant. 
Mynyw is the region he came from, I think.
M-noo. with the first syllable being a very short m sound as in mother.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Welsh he's Dewi Sant.
> Mynyw is the region he came from, I think.
> M-noo. with the first syllable being a very short m sound as in mother.


Thanks!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> If you do go to a vets, you must make sure it is a proper herp vet and not an ordinary cat and dog vet as these can be worse than useless and often dangerous. Do not let them inject Clyde with vitamins or antibiotics. If they do wish to give Baytril or the like ask for it to be administered orally.


I'm not taking him today I'm goin to but up my temps get my che set up on a stat for night and monitor for a week he has come out his hide earlyer basked an gone to his food slate on 2 occasions and eaten well so now he as gone back in his hide now sleeping I'm off to hardware store to get. Something suitable to hang my che on inside his enclosure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm not taking him today I'm goin to but up my temps get my che set up on a stat for night and monitor for a week he has come out his hide earlyer basked an gone to his food slate on 2 occasions and eaten well so now he as gone back in his hide now sleeping I'm off to hardware store to get. Something suitable to hang my che on inside his enclosure


It's good he's eating well. 
I , too, would keep an eye on the situation for a while before going to the vet. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm too lazy to go back to the page where Ed told about restoring the bike. Ed: If I were that person's mother, the last thing in the world I would ever want to see again is the bike that killed him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm too lazy to go back to the page where Ed told about restoring the bike. Ed: If I were that person's mother, the last thing in the world I would ever want to see again is the bike that killed him.


Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi.


----------



## johnandjade

good evening all . got a lift home tonight. just grabbing some toys then it's off to fix the chap from the shops car.. scratch removal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evening all . got a lift home tonight. just grabbing some toys then it's off to fix the chap from the shops car.. scratch removal.


Evening, sir. 
Have a good evening. 
Zac should be here to play in a minute or two.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, sir.
> Have a good evening.
> Zac should be here to play in a minute or two.




wayhay. pass on my regards


----------



## johnandjade

toys ready


----------



## johnandjade

almost forgot my spray and rags


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I got a text from Sebastian, the father, inviting me on a memorial ride this Sunday.
> I accepted.
> I'm going to dust off my '72 Kawi King Cobra. My most special bike.



Hi Ed,

that`s a good sign ( the invitation ).
In the case of the motorcycle of the young man I would ask the father if they want to get it restored.
What @Yvonne G said is a fact to think about. A mom might not want to see the motorcycle with which her son died.


----------



## Bee62

*Good evening roommies.*


----------



## johnandjade

good evening bee


----------



## johnandjade

job done, £30 and a free pizza and pakora for 30mins work and zero material cost


----------



## Laura1412

Evening roomies are u all well


----------



## Bee62

Guten Abend John ! Freu dich auf deinen Feierabend ( enjoy your end of working day )

Good evening Laura, I am well. Thank you for asking. 
But I think Adam feels not so well today...

Read about you Clyde. I hope he is not sick.


----------



## Bee62

wibble......


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Guten Abend John ! Freu dich auf deinen Feierabend ( enjoy your end of working day )
> 
> Good evening Laura, I am well. Thank you for asking.
> But I think Adam feels not so well today...
> 
> Read about you Clyde. I hope he is not sick.


Me too Sabine I'm worrying now just hopin by putting his temps up he will pull thru not struck on goin to vets with the threads iv read on here what is wrong with Adam


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's really good news, Ed.
> The father probably knows you're feeling bad and clearly doesn't blame you, very good of him. You can ask him then about the bike restoration.
> I am very happy about this.


Me too Ed must be a weight of ur mind


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Guten Abend John ! Freu dich auf deinen Feierabend ( enjoy your end of working day )
> 
> Good evening Laura, I am well. Thank you for asking.
> But I think Adam feels not so well today...
> 
> Read about you Clyde. I hope he is not sick.




danke . wie gates??


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Me too Sabine I'm worrying now just hopin by putting his temps up he will pull thru not struck on goin to vets with the threads iv read on here what is wrong with Adam




good evening laura, im sure clyde will be ok, you spotted warning signs which is awesome


----------



## johnandjade

NO WAYYY!!!! 

this was just on tv...


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Me too Ed must be a weight of ur mind




@ZEROPILOT 


indeed, you are NOT at all at fault. it's tragic but please do not blame your self. stay strong my friend


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Guten Abend John ! Freu dich auf deinen Feierabend ( enjoy your end of working day )
> 
> Good evening Laura, I am well. Thank you for asking.
> But I think Adam feels not so well today...
> 
> Read about you Clyde. I hope he is not sick.





poor adam hasn't got the best health , he will be back to check we are not misbehaving in no time


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good evening laura, im sure clyde will be ok, you spotted warning signs which is awesome


Thanks I'm just a little down he's my baby and feel like iv failed I will do my best for him just need him ok :-(


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> poor adam hasn't got the best health , he will be back to check we are not misbehaving in no time


Poor Adam I did not no hope he is ok :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks I'm just a little down he's my baby and feel like iv failed I will do my best for him just need him ok :-(




you're doing the opposite, your doing everything you can to insure a happy tort


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Poor Adam I did not no hope he is ok :-(




he should be back tomorrow, i hope. he said he'd be away, it's when he disappears we worry


----------



## johnandjade

another job lined up for sunday  

weather permitting. my mate next door, so only £20 but he usually gives me a case of bud as well


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a text from Sebastian, the father, inviting me on a memorial ride this Sunday.
> I accepted.
> I'm going to dust off my '72 Kawi King Cobra. My most special bike.




What an honor! Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wayhay. pass on my regards


I did. 
Zak says, "Hi, John! " and he said thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> toys ready
> View attachment 201023


Car Cosmetics Kit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Good evening roommies.*


Good evening, Sabine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> job done, £30 and a free pizza and pakora for 30mins work and zero material cost


Result.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Evening roomies are u all well


Good evening, Laura.
All good here,my friend Zakariae has just left after an interesting game of Hungry Hippos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Me too Sabine I'm worrying now just hopin by putting his temps up he will pull thru not struck on goin to vets with the threads iv read on here what is wrong with Adam


I'm okay, bit of a dodgy tummy, bit dizzy and short of breath. 
Nothing unusual or to worry about.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> What an honor! Enjoy the ride!!




allo mom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> NO WAYYY!!!!
> 
> this was just on tv...


Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did.
> Zak says, "Hi, John! " and he said thanks.




has he sat his tests yet? 

how you feeling boss?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay, bit of a dodgy tummy, bit dizzy and short of breath.
> Nothing unusual or to worry about.


Well I hope u r ok n not feeling too ill I'm sorry to message u with my Clyde problems if I'd known I would av left u alone I'm sorry Adam


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Car Cosmetics Kit.




around £300 there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he should be back tomorrow, i hope. he said he'd be away, it's when he disappears we worry


I'm here. 
Did post I was just off to play with Zak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What an honor! Enjoy the ride!!


Good afternoon, Kathy.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Well I hope u r ok n not feeling too ill I'm sorry to message u with my Clyde problems if I'd known I would av left u alone I'm sorry Adam




no no no!'!! we are a family here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> has he sat his tests yet?
> 
> how you feeling boss?


They have tests all the time, far too many.
Final exams in May and June.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well I hope u r ok n not feeling too ill I'm sorry to message u with my Clyde problems if I'd known I would av left u alone I'm sorry Adam


Don't worry, I'm fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no no no!'!! we are a family here


Quite.
@Laura1412 
You and Clyde are family now, always happy to help.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> @Laura1412
> You and Clyde are family now, always happy to help.


Me just so upset that he is unwell I can't understand it I hope he will be ok :-(


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> Me just so upset that he is unwell I can't understand it I hope he will be ok :-(


Thanks everyone it's nice to no I can count on all of u I'd be lost with out your help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Me just so upset that he is unwell I can't understand it I hope he will be ok :-(


Me, too;but it doesn't sound too bad to me.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too;but it doesn't sound too bad to me.


I hope not he's my baby :-(


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's really good news, Ed.
> The father probably knows you're feeling bad and clearly doesn't blame you, very good of him. You can ask him then about the bike restoration.
> I am very happy about this.


Yes.
It seems as though I am not a bad guy at this point.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> Hi Ed,
> 
> that`s a good sign ( the invitation ).
> In the case of the motorcycle of the young man I would ask the father if they want to get it restored.
> What @Yvonne G said is a fact to think about. A mom might not want to see the motorcycle with which her son died.


This is not a conventional family.
But maybe that thought is universal.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> It seems as though I am not a bad guy at this point.




you being the bad guy was never an option, hope you're feeling a bit better ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He said in my text how much he LOVED that bike and that he always rode it like he stole it.
I also found out that he had a girlfriend and a child.
I wasn't aware of that.
It's all so sad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So. I've volunteered to be a support vehicle with tools and gasoline.
No motorcycle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> It seems as though I am not a bad guy at this point.


Good evening, Ed.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> So. I've volunteered to be a support vehicle with tools and gasoline.
> No motorcycle


Beautiful, Ed! 
You're always there to help!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> So. I've volunteered to be a support vehicle with tools and gasoline.
> No motorcycle


Good evening Ed. Hope you're well.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> He said in my text how much he LOVED that bike and that he always rode it like he stole it.
> I also found out that he had a girlfriend and a child.
> I wasn't aware of that.
> It's all so sad.



Yes, it is very sad, but ....
.....you could not keep care of a 23 year old man, and you could not know what would happen as you tuned the engine of his motorcycle.
You are not guilty for what happend.

My mom always said: Where you will die, your feet will take you to the place.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wobble. 
Evening, ladies, just going to lie down for a bit. 
Speak later, or if not , then tomorrow. 
Take care!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
I hope you are feeling better.
Sad to hear that you are not o.k.


----------



## Bee62

Adam, take care of yourself. We need you !
Take a break and speak tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Get some rest Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, take care of yourself. We need you !
> Take a break and speak tomorrow.


Short nap. 
Bit better now


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam, are you still here ?
I am glad you are feeling better.
Did Tidgy and wifey comfort you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam, are you still here ?
> I am glad you are feeling better.
> Did Tidgy and wifey comfort you ?


No. 
wifey's about the place somewhere and Tidgy is fast asleep. 
I'm still about.
Just making coffee, want one ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> wifey's about the place somewhere and Tidgy is fast asleep.
> I'm still about.
> Just making coffee, want one ?


If you don't want Bud then coffee is a great second choice !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you don't want Bud then coffee is a great second choice !


I agree.
I'll make one for you too, then, Gramps. 
Good afternoon.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam, I am glad you are here !
Yes, I like to have a coffee. I can drink coffee every time of the day. I can drink a coffee and then go to bed and sleep. No problem !

Good evening Grandpa. How are your torts ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam, I am glad you are here !
> Yes, I like to have a coffee. I can drink coffee every time of the day. I can drink a coffee and then go to bed and sleep. No problem !
> 
> Good evening Grandpa. How are your torts ?


Milk ?


----------



## Bee62

Yes, milk please but no sugar. I don`t like coffee with sugar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, milk please but no sugar. I don`t like coffee with sugar.


Okey dokey here you are. 
(waves cup and saucer about in the Dark)


----------



## Bee62

Thank you ! I`ve got it.
Hmmm, hot coffee is yummy !
Why it is so dark ? All yellyfishs are still sleeping ? They have to do their job, not sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I`ve got it.
> Hmmm, hot coffee is yummy !
> Why it is so dark ? All yellyfishs are still sleeping ? They have to do their job, not sleep.


They go to roost at 5 PM, jellyfish need a lot of sleep, it seems. 
If you poke them with a stick or lob a hedgehog at them, they light up for a bit. 
But I like the Dark.


----------



## Bee62

Sometimes the dark scares me a little bit. You don`t know what is near to you in the dark. Mayby a snappy meerkat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes the dark scares me a little bit. You don`t know what is near to you in the dark. Mayby a snappy meerkat.


Or one could step on a hedgehog or fall over a passing armadillo. I once stood on the snow leopard's tail. 
But it's all part of the fun .


----------



## Bee62

Autsch !! Standing on the tail of the snow leopard is not enjoyable for the leopard. Luckily she only eats carrots ....
Can we introduce another animal here ?


----------



## Bee62

Mayby this one ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby this one ?


One or a whole convent ?


----------



## Bee62

No, a hole convent. Only one will be feeling very lonely. They live in pairs their whole life long as far as I know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, a hole convent. Only one will be feeling very lonely. They live in pairs their whole life long as far as I know.


Well, they better not eat all the jellyfish. 
It's useful to have a bit of light sometimes, but if they don't mind the conditions they can come.


----------



## Bee62

I think they don like eating jellyfishes. Have we some water in the CDR for them to swim in ? In water always are fish. That`s what they want to eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think they don like eating jellyfishes. Have we some water in the CDR for them to swim in ? In water always are fish. That`s what they want to eat.


There's a huge tank along one wall that houses the baby jellyfish and where the adults go the hydrate. 
A trough of water is at the base of it that catches overflow and is used for the animals to drink from. 
There is a water pipe to the drinks machine with a tap on it that we use for coffee. 
No fish, though.


----------



## Bee62

So they are allowed to come ? Fine !


Penguins, come over here ! You are welcome....
And they come ....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.
> I'll make one for you too, then, Gramps.
> Good afternoon.


Thank you I drink 3-5 pots of coffee everyday even in the hot summers !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So they are allowed to come ? Fine !
> 
> 
> Penguins, come over here ! You are welcome....
> And they come ....
> View attachment 201066



The first picture was a Humboldt penguin that pair bond and live in small spread out colonies.
The second are Emperor penguins which live in colonies of up to 25,000 ! 
Oh, well, I've never tried penguin burger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you I drink 3-5 pots of coffee everyday even in the hot summers !


I remember you saying! 
Me, too, lots of coffee all year round.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said


> The first picture was a Humboldt penguin that pair bond and live in small spread out colonies.
> The second are Emperor penguins which live in colonies of up to 25,000 !
> Oh, well, I've never tried penguin burger.



Sorry, my fault ! I mixed them up....
Only these two have decided to come to the CDR. And I`ll take care of them. They are not here for penguin burgers.


----------



## Bee62

This one is named * "Willy"*
He says "Hello". He is proud to be here.


----------



## Bee62

And here is *"Silly".* She`s a female and a little bit shy and conceited.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember you saying!
> Me, too, lots of coffee all year round.


And 3-5 Bud every night !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This one is named * "Willy"*
> He says "Hello". He is proud to be here.


Hello, Willy ! 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
What's your mate called ?
I like Humboldts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And here is *"Silly".* She`s a female and a little bit shy and conceited.


Welcome Silly. 
Lots of silly goes on round here, you'll fit right in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And 3-5 Bud every night !


How did your tort food shopping go ?
Spent all your money ?


----------



## Bee62

They say: Thanks for the warm welcome, Adam ( I`ve told them your name )

Silly Willy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> They say: Thanks for the warm welcome, Adam ( I`ve told them your name )
> 
> Silly Willy


Sorry, i don't have any fish, guys. 
Coffee ?


----------



## Bee62

Silly said: No coffee for my husband at that time !





Yeah, woman know what is good for a man 
I will give them some fishes later.


----------



## Bee62

After feeding Silly and Willy now it`s time for me to go to bed.

Good night Adam. Sleep well and recover. Hope not to see you tomorrow.

Thank you for inviting the penguins to stay with us. They are nice animals. Only their poop is very slidy. But in a few years we can sell CDR`s Guano !
Take care roommates...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> After feeding Silly and Willy now it`s time for me to go to bed.
> 
> Good night Adam. Sleep well and recover. Hope not to see you tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for inviting the penguins to stay with us. They are nice animals. Only their poop is very slidy. But in a few years we can sell CDR`s Guano !
> Take care roommates...


Night night, Sabine. 
I will find a corner for the penguins to use. 
Take care and not see you tomorrow, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Roommates.sleep well. 
And in honour of our new friends Silly and Willy, the Humboldt penguins, tomorrow is penguin day in the Cold Dark Room. 
So, please be nice to the penguins. 
Speak soon.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How did your tort food shopping go ?
> Spent all your money ?


Just $94.00 !


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> So. I've volunteered to be a support vehicle with tools and gasoline.
> No motorcycle




great idea


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all,and obviously silly and willy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I did some work in the garage after work, showered and went for a nap at 6:30.
I woke up this morning at 3:45.
Some nap.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I did some work in the garage after work, showered and went for a nap at 6:30.
> I woke up this morning at 3:45.
> Some nap.




good morning ed  , how are you feeling today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning ed  , how are you feeling today?


Sleepy.
I'm on my second Diet Dew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just $94.00 !


Tidgy is just a little bit cheaper to feed.
wifey slightly more expensive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all,and obviously silly and willy


Good afternoon, John ! 
I've been learning Penguinese all morning. 
I have learned a few words. 
For example 'Kvak". 
Penguinese for "Hello."
And "Kvak atterfsh" 
"Good afternoon."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I did some work in the garage after work, showered and went for a nap at 6:30.
> I woke up this morning at 3:45.
> Some nap.


" Kvak prefsh !" , Ed! 
That was a giganap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly it's quiet in here this morning! 
Where are all the ladies ?
I have heard from Lena, she is fine and will be back with us shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have a lesson now, so see you penguins in a couple of hours.


----------



## Bee62

Kvak Adam ! Sorry I missed you.


----------



## Bee62

Silly-Willy slept fine their first night in the CDR. They told me so.
I told them to be aware of the meerkats, but the penguins have no fear. They say the would chase the nasty meerkats out of their corner if they want to make trouble.


----------



## johnandjade

OT at base again tonight, this will be my 3rd 12hr shift in a row :/


----------



## Kristoff

Dear friends,

Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.

I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys. 

@Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement. 

@JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.

@johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.

@Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box. 

@Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.

@Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.

@Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.

@Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.

@Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go. 

@AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.

@Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.

@ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.

Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Kvak Adam ! Sorry I missed you.


Kvak! 
Back now
Lesson on "The Lighthouse" by Virginia Woolf. Went well, but no penguins in the novel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> OT at base again tonight, this will be my 3rd 12hr shift in a row :/


It's ridiculous! 
Still I hope you are being suitably remunerated.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies is everyone happy and well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.


I am gutted about this, but quite understand your feelings. 
I will miss you so much, I have enjoyed your company and friendship over the last few months more than I can say and wish you all the best in the future. 
Maybe one day, when you are more settled , and decide to get another tortoise friend you will return to us. 
You will never be forgotten here, and we still have a month with Kristoff on the calendar. 
Love to your family and Kristoff and Lena. 
And most of all to you.
May your future be all that you could dream of.
It's been a pleasure and a privilege to know you. 
Love,
Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am gutted about this, but quite understand your feelings.
> I will miss you so much, I have enjoyed your company and friendship over the last few months more than I can say and wish you all the best in the future.
> Maybe one day, when you are more settled , and decide to get another tortoise friend you will return to us.
> You will never be forgotten here, and we still have a month with Kristoff on the calendar.
> Love to your family and Kristoff and Lena.
> And most of all to you.
> May your future be all that you could dream of.
> It's been a pleasure and a privilege to know you.
> Love,
> Adam.


wifey and i are now weeping!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies is everyone happy and well


Quite well, but not so happy.
Kvak atterfsh, Laura.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite well, but not so happy.
> Kvak atterfsh, Laura.


Me too I'm well but not happy I'm worrying about my Clyde :-(


----------



## Laura1412

It's very quiet in the cdr today :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> It's very quiet in the cdr today :-(


Yes, 
Still, we have two new Penguins.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes,
> Still, we have two new Penguins.


Well that's jolly bet everyone is busy working


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well that's jolly bet everyone is busy working


Yup, that's certainly a part of it. 
So glad i'm retired.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's certainly a part of it.
> So glad i'm retired.


Well I wish I was fit enough to go to work I used to love my job :-(


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.


Collect and keep our Email information and don't lose contact.
Life goes on with or without tortoises and I for one like having as many friends as possible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Some one from the paint shop just bought me this turtle.
It's either a map turtle or a painted turtle.
It was run over by a golf cart and I don't know how badly he's hurt.
I'm going to place him in one of my fish ponds when I get home and check his progress


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well I wish I was fit enough to go to work I used to love my job :-(


I enjoyed working, too, and still do a little, now and again, but i choose what to do and when.
I understand your position, though, If I couldn't work, i'd want to.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Well I wish I was fit enough to go to work I used to love my job :-(


My job is GREAT.
It's so much easier than being home.
What did you do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some one from the paint shop just bought me this turtle.
> It's either a map turtle or a painted turtle.
> It was run over by a golf cart and I don't know how badly he's hurt.
> I'm going to place him in one of my fish ponds when I get home and check his progress


Doesn't seem too bad from this view.
Good luck with the little fellah and thanks, Ed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some one from the paint shop just bought me this turtle.
> It's either a map turtle or a painted turtle.
> It was run over by a golf cart and I don't know how badly he's hurt.
> I'm going to place him in one of my fish ponds when I get home and check his progress



looks like a yellow bellied slider to me....but remember I'm always wrong.....lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> looks like a yellow bellied slider to me....but remember I'm always wrong.....lol


What I know about turtles, you can fit in this paragraph.
His head and arms look very striped, but so far I haven't seen him with his head or arm out much. He doesn't look very damaged to me.
There are likely a dozen more of these over near the canal. This guy must have hitched a ride under a bird. He is about 200 yards away from the water.


----------



## Laura1412

Roomies can I just av some advise please my reptile vet as just rang me back as I requested a telephone call just to c if he semi to no what he was talking about and he says he's unable to advise what the problem is over the fone and he needs to c Clyde to get him xrayed check his mouth n nasal passages he also says that I need to up my temps to make sure it's warm and monitor him closely and if I notice any other problems i.e. Watery eyes nasal discharge laboured breathing loss of appetite to take him through he would discuss with me tho about antibiotic treatments if I need them do you think he sound like he is good


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He/she would have to figure out the type of infection, if there is one found to determine the type of antibiotic to use as treatment.
This can get very expensive.
I once spent a great deal of money on a sick tortoise that got many tests and even an operation and was eventually healed by an educated guess with an antibiotic.
If you trust him/her, do what you can do. But maybe discuss a monetary cap beforehand.


----------



## Laura1412

We


ZEROPILOT said:


> He/she would have to figure out the type of infection, if there is one found to determine the type of antibiotic to use as treatment.
> This can get very expensive.
> I once spent a great deal of money on a sick tortoise that got many tests and even an operation and was eventually healed by an educated guess with an antibiotic.
> If you trust him/her, do what you can do. But maybe discuss a monetary cap beforehand.


ll iv only ever been to him once to have Clyde checked for impaction which I was advised to do wen I first joined the but this is a completely different thing :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.




don't leave us


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a RES!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> OT at base again tonight, this will be my 3rd 12hr shift in a row :/


Now, that just seems a bit much!
Please don't let them take advantage of you...


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.


So sweet!
I will miss you a lot, Lena.
But I understand your situation.
I'm very glad you found good homes for your tortoises, and I wish you ALL THE BEST in your new home!
Love, Bea (Mooz)


----------



## Moozillion

Good afternoon, Roomies! 
I slept late and am taking it easy today as my back has been bothering me a bit. 
I may do a bit of baking later...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> looks like a yellow bellied slider to me....but remember I'm always wrong.....lol


Hi, Maggie. 
i'm getting moderately good at identifying torts ,but no clue at all re turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Roomies can I just av some advise please my reptile vet as just rang me back as I requested a telephone call just to c if he semi to no what he was talking about and he says he's unable to advise what the problem is over the fone and he needs to c Clyde to get him xrayed check his mouth n nasal passages he also says that I need to up my temps to make sure it's warm and monitor him closely and if I notice any other problems i.e. Watery eyes nasal discharge laboured breathing loss of appetite to take him through he would discuss with me tho about antibiotic treatments if I need them do you think he sound like he is good


He sound reasonably good, though i'm not sure why he'd need to do a, x-ray at this stage. 
It's not a bad idea to give a new tortoise a once over with a good vet when you get him, check for parasites and so on. 
I'd probably do it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a RES!


You, and he doesn't look mortally wounded to me !
More shock than anything, is my guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good afternoon, Roomies!
> I slept late and am taking it easy today as my back has been bothering me a bit.
> I may do a bit of baking later...


Good afternoon, Bea! 
Naughty back! 
Don't overdo it in the kitchen. 
Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Laura1412

My Clyde


Tidgy's Dad said:


> He sound reasonably good, though i'm not sure why he'd need to do a, x-ray at this stage.
> It's not a bad idea to give a new tortoise a once over with a good vet when you get him, check for parasites and so on.
> I'd probably do it.


well he is not in the vet surgery now till Tuesday he don't work Friday and Monday so I'm hopin my Clyde don't take a turn for the worse :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura1412 said:


> It's very quiet in the cdr today :-(



I'm a little bummed out by Kristoff's post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little bummed out by Kristoff's post.


I'm absolutely miserable, now.


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little bummed out by Kristoff's post.


Yvonne I'm sorry to be a pain but I no u very experienced and just want some advice about my little Clyde I noticed for last 2 days a little popping sound he has been a bit out of character the last 2 morning not comin out his hide like normal he did come out yesterday and eat and today I bathed him and he eaten he's been active today also no running eyes or bubbling nose just this popping iv upped all his temps and made my substrate moist as it was really dry what do u think I should do and what do u think may be the problem


----------



## Yvonne G

Just be careful the temperature stays warm now that you've moistened the substrate. I'm sorry to say I don't know what causes the popping sound. But if he's eating now and acting more normal, maybe there's nothing to worry about.??????


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> Just be careful the temperature stays warm now that you've moistened the substrate. I'm sorry to say I don't know what causes the popping sound. But if he's eating now and acting more normal, maybe there's nothing to worry about.??????


I'm hopin not my temps are higher now than they was so I will just keep my eye on him he's as Neva stopped eating just this popping and not coming out of hide is the only diffrance in him :-(


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a RES!





wahhh!!! hello little fellow


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Now, that just seems a bit much!
> Please don't let them take advantage of you...




it's paid


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Yvonne I'm sorry to be a pain but I no u very experienced and just want some advice about my little Clyde I noticed for last 2 days a little popping sound he has been a bit out of character the last 2 morning not comin out his hide like normal he did come out yesterday and eat and today I bathed him and he eaten he's been active today also no running eyes or bubbling nose just this popping iv upped all his temps and made my substrate moist as it was really dry what do u think I should do and what do u think may be the problem







is the noise made as he pulls back into his shell?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Just be careful the temperature stays warm now that you've moistened the substrate. I'm sorry to say I don't know what causes the popping sound. But if he's eating now and acting more normal, maybe there's nothing to worry about.??????


 

man flu


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> man flu


Good evening, John.
Or Kvak presnuz. 
All done and dusted ?


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.


Good evening Lena. So very sorry to hear you're leaving TFO and too bad you've planned to give away your torts. 

Please keep in touch, will *MISS YOU* and sincerely hope that all goes well with your cute torts. Good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

salutations friends. 1946 and almost home. (music plays..)


the road is looaahhhooonggg,
with many a winding turn


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> Or Kvak presnuz.
> All done and dusted ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lena. So very sorry to hear you're leaving TFO and too bad you've planned to give away your torts.
> 
> Please keep in touch, will *MISS YOU* and sincerely hope that all goes well with your cute torts. Good luck!




ma'am! ( salutes)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


>


Most appropriate.


----------



## johnandjade

picked up a 10 pack of beer after work... my polish friend/ co worker walks 50% of the same road home... 


i have 3 left


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> picked up a 10 pack of beer after work... my polish friend/ co worker walks 50% of the same road home...
> 
> 
> i have 3 left



Meerkats got 'em ?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> is the noise made as he pulls back into his shell?


No just wen he is laid asleep in his hide box and also wen I took him out to bath today just a popping noise :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkats got 'em ?



racist


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> racist


Absolutely! 
Totally rascist towards meerkats and camels.
And Jovians.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> No just wen he is laid asleep in his hide box and also wen I took him out to bath today just a popping noise :-(



i believe they 'hiss' or 'pop' when retracting quickly, was hoping that was the case. 

i vote for upping the temps as well, perhaps avoid adding in any more moisture? i think russians are tough little ones, so at least you would be on the right side of wrong?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely!
> Totally rascist towards meerkats and camels.
> And Jovians.



goes without saying!


----------



## johnandjade

off to google jovian


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> off to google jovian


Aliens from the planet Jupiter. 
They're horrible.


----------



## johnandjade

ADAM!!!!!! 

translation please sir  







oh, seen this today and thought of you,




it's the key to my heart


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aliens from the planet Jupiter.
> They're horrible.




oh, you already have 


hi alien hand


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ADAM!!!!!!
> 
> translation please sir
> 
> View attachment 201106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, seen this today and thought of you,
> View attachment 201107
> 
> 
> 
> it's the key to my heart


Good grief! 
We make something in Morocco ?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> i believe they 'hiss' or 'pop' when retracting quickly, was hoping that was the case.
> 
> i vote for upping the temps as well, perhaps avoid adding in any more moisture? i think russians are tough little ones, so at least you would be on the right side of wrong?


Yea iv upped temps I only put moisture in coz it was bone dry I'm just hopin Iv caught it early :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good grief!
> We make something in Morocco ?



i recently got a new watch from there, i don't think it's a real one though, i'll e mail pic


----------



## Moozillion

I've got a run of sardines for the penguins- hope they like mustard sauce!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i recently got a new watch from there, i don't think it's a real one though, i'll e mail pic


From Jupiter ?
Or Morocco ?


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.



Oh, I just got teary eyed reading this!! 
Please don't just cut us off cold turkey!! 
You need to wean us like little babies! 

((Hugs))


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've got a run of sardines for the penguins- hope they like mustard sauce!


Kvak presnuz, Bea.
They love sardines and we'll soon see regarding the mustard.
Humboldt penguins have spiked tongues to grip fish so maybe they'll get gooped up with mustard.
Which they may like. 
Or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I just got teary eyed reading this!!
> Please don't just cut us off cold turkey!!
> You need to wean us like little babies!
> 
> ((Hugs))


That was curtain, I think.
Kvak, Kathy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> From Jupiter ?
> Or Morocco ?




morocco, im sure you can guess what


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I just got teary eyed reading this!!
> Please don't just cut us off cold turkey!!
> You need to wean us like little babies!
> 
> ((Hugs))




indeed!!!


----------



## johnandjade

remember the magic 8 ball?? 

ask a question... 

well, how about asking a mc muffin?!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. It's a 10 gallon tank.
No it's not a Sulcata


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT 
Your little running over turtle in your "hospital" ?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommies.




guten abent mein freuind . 

hast du ein gutten tag? 

ich trinken budweiser 


ist zarh gut


----------



## Bee62

@Laura1412 
Hello Laura,
did Clyde eat today ? Can you hear the noise he is making all the time. Just now ?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It's a 10 gallon tank.
> No it's not a Sulcata




2 sliders in a tank.... 

one turns to the other and asks; 


'do you know how to drive this thing?' 




you truly are a prince among men sir


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a RES!



How did I freakin miss that!


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> guten abent mein freuind .
> 
> hast du ein gutten tag?
> 
> ich trinken budweiser
> 
> 
> ist zarh gut



Dein Deutsch wird immer besser, John. ( Your German speaking improves )
Ich hatte einen guten Tag. Danke ! ( I have had a good day. Thanks ! )
Genieße dein Budweiser beer ! ( Enjoy your Budweiser beer )


----------



## johnandjade

maggie3fan said:


> How did I freakin miss that!




cause you're always wrong. 


good evenooning ma'am ( puts thumbs in, and 'snaps trouser braces' )


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some one from the paint shop just bought me this turtle.
> It's either a map turtle or a painted turtle.
> It was run over by a golf cart and I don't know how badly he's hurt.
> I'm going to place him in one of my fish ponds when I get home and check his progress
> 
> View attachment 201089


You tricked me! The pix I saw didn't even have a head on it. The first pix. I knew after seeing the second pix it was a RES. So you tricked me.........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

johnandjade said:


> cause you're always wrong.
> 
> 
> good evenooning ma'am ( puts thumbs in, and 'snaps trouser braces' )


But, but the first pix didn't have a head so my guess was from the carapace shot. I think Ed tricked me, and I do believe in recent memory I WAS correct once.....


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Dein Deutsch wird immer besser, John. ( Your German speaking improves )
> Ich hatte einen guten Tag. Danke ! ( I have had a good day. Thanks ! )
> Genieße dein Budweiser beer ! ( Enjoy your Budweiser beer )




merci' booookooo !  

mein frustuch, ich trinken tea mit milch und zwie zuger. 

my breakfast, i drink tea with milk and 2 sugar?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> Your little running over turtle in your "hospital" ?


Yes. Other than the mark on his shell, he seems to be ok.
I'll give him a few weeks. Fatten him up and maybe put him in my pond.


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> merci' booookooo !
> 
> mein frustuch, ich trinken tea mit milch und zwie zuger.
> 
> my breakfast, i drink tea with milk and 2 sugar?



_*Mein Frühstück, ich trinke Tea mit Milch und zwei Zucker. *_


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> 2 sliders in a tank....
> 
> one turns to the other and asks;
> 
> 
> 'do you know how to drive this thing?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you truly are a prince among men sir


Just a sucker for sick animals


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> Yes. Other than the mark on his shell, he seems to be ok.
> I'll give him a few weeks. Fatten him up and maybe put him in my pond.



Well done Ed. Your a good man.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> But, but the first pix didn't have a head so my guess was from the carapace shot. I think Ed tricked me, and I do believe in recent memory I WAS correct once.....


I always count on your wisdom and I'm too smart to try to correct you if I think you are wrong


----------



## johnandjade

wee bittta that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nice seeing you in the Cold, dark room, miss Maggie 3 fan!!!
All of us misfits congregate here.


----------



## johnandjade

maggie3fan said:


> But, but the first pix didn't have a head so my guess was from the carapace shot. I think Ed tricked me, and I do believe in recent memory I WAS correct once.....[/QUOTE
> 
> i blame the meerkats
> 
> glad to see you popping in


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Other than the mark on his shell, he seems to be ok.
> I'll give him a few weeks. Fatten him up and maybe put him in my pond.




you truly are a saint, sir


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you truly are a saint, sir


There's a fine line between saint and sucker!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The good news is that I've only invested $20 on his little butt.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Where's cousin Adam?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> _*Mein Frühstück, ich trinke Tea mit Milch und zwei Zucker. *_




i can't get an, 'ooommm lout' (the dots above u )  


i am terrible at english, though; 

'mahh glaazzzgaahh banter is top draw! ' 


my understanding of glasweegin is credible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Battery dead.
Good night.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just a sucker for sick animals




nope, your an 'angels angel'  

i honestly think these animals are drawen to you. i guess you could say its your 'orah' ? 


truly appreciate your friendship ed, your advice and understanding are honestly still a voice in my ear, and thankfull for it . 

i hope you're feeling better, i'm not religious... we have a saying here; 

'one out, one in' 

e.g, death is followed by a birth, 

you lost a friend and a little turtle in need shows up to you!!!   

some would say reincarnation, or karrma. which ever way you look at it, your a legend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> morocco, im sure you can guess what


Actually, no .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommies.


Kvak presnuz, Sabine.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The good news is that I've only invested $20 on his little butt.





so far!


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> @Laura1412
> Hello Laura,
> did Clyde eat today ? Can you hear the noise he is making all the time. Just now ?


Yea Sabine he as eaten but his temps in his enclosure are dropping even tho my che is running :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. It's a 10 gallon tank.
> No it's not a Sulcata
> 
> View attachment 201120


Will you keep him ?
Oh, I see your answer to this now.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, no .




i sent a speckled jim


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> But, but the first pix didn't have a head so my guess was from the carapace shot. I think Ed tricked me, and I do believe in recent memory I WAS correct once.....


Hmmmmm.
Once more than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Where's cousin Adam?


He was watching Doctor Who to cheer himself up. 
Bit down today.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Yea Sabine he as eaten but his temps in his enclosure are dropping even tho my che is running :-(




if you could post up a picture of your set up, it would help us to see if we can offer any advice? 

perhaps a simple 'tent' could be a quick fix? if you're CHE (i think you said is on a stat? ) make sure the prob isn't high up or burried. 

sorry if you have already run through this :/


are your gauges analog or digital?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Battery dead.
> Good night.


Kvak kavk, Ed. 
Missed you again.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will you keep him ?




in ravioli


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was watching Doctor Who to cheer himself up.
> Bit down today.




wibble


----------



## johnandjade

giggles


----------



## Bee62

Laura 1412 said


> Yea Sabine he as eaten but his temps in his enclosure are dropping even tho my che is running :-(



If he eats every day I would not take him to a vet. Keep temperature and humididy high and watch how he behave the next days.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
I am sorry that you feel down today. It is difficult for you to breathe ?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> if you could post up a picture of your set up, it would help us to see if we can offer any advice?
> 
> perhaps a simple 'tent' could be a quick fix? if you're CHE (i think you said is on a stat? ) make sure the prob isn't high up or burried.
> 
> sorry if you have already run through this :/
> 
> 
> are your gauges analog or digital?





johnandjade said:


> if you could post up a picture of your set up, it would help us to see if we can offer any advice?
> 
> perhaps a simple 'tent' could be a quick fix? if you're CHE (i think you said is on a stat? ) make sure the prob isn't high up or burried.
> 
> sorry if you have already run through this :/
> 
> 
> are your gauges analog or digital?


they are digital with probe ones iv got the stat probe laid on top the substrate in the entrance to his box as that's what I want to keep warm I was advised not to let the temps go below 80f with high humidity


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura 1412 said
> 
> 
> If he eats every day I would not take him to a vet. Keep temperature and humididy high and watch how he behave the next days.


Thank u Sabine iv upped the temps fine in day and humidity is ok in day as it's warm I'm just worried now as it's humidity as risen with lights goin off and temps are dropping a bit :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i sent a speckled jim


Righto. 
I'll tell you what it tastes like, shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in ravioli


RES.
Ravioli Enclosured Slider.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> I am sorry that you feel down today. It is difficult for you to breathe ?


Only a little. 
No, just a bit sad as Lena has gone, and one or two other little things.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Laura 1412 said
> 
> 
> If he eats every day I would not take him to a vet. Keep temperature and humididy high and watch how he behave the next days.




warm and wet ,  

cold and wet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> warm and wet ,
> 
> cold and wet


Moist, not wet.


----------



## Bee62

But moist and cold is also bad for a tort.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> they are digital with probe ones iv got the stat probe laid on top the substrate in the entrance to his box as that's what I want to keep warm I was advised not to let the temps go below 80f with high humidity




i can tell by your modifications you and clyde will be fine, he has a mummy . 

please don't take my advice as gospel!!! 

if it was me, i would sacrifice the humidity to around 60 and up temp to 85... i think it's the lesser of 2 evils for a day or so. 

i think the tent idea would possibly be the easiest solution for you just now, @Yvonne G has great pictures of such a set up. 

this is just my thoughts, im limited in my knowledge


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Sabine iv upped the temps fine in day and humidity is ok in day as it's warm I'm just worried now as it's humidity as risen with lights goin off and temps are dropping a bit :-(




humidity rockets at night for us as wel, perhaps taking off the plexi top for a while would help to drop it?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> RES.
> Ravioli Enclosured Slider.



. hi flipper!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only a little.
> No, just a bit sad as Lena has gone, and one or two other little things.




i hope she doesn't think she 
can't be here as had to give up tort??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moist, not wet.



points sir!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> But moist and cold is also bad for a tort.




ich speilen mit mein degu. i komme aus schotland. ich vohne in paisley. 


attempt.. 

i play with my degu. i come from scotland. i live in paisley


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But moist and cold is also bad for a tort.


Goodness, yes, never cold.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, yes, never cold.




that's for silly and willy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i hope she doesn't think she
> can't be here as had to give up tort??


She says it would be too upsetting for her to be reminded of Kristoff and Elsa.


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> ich speilen mit mein degu. i komme aus schotland. ich vohne in paisley.



You wanted to say:
Ich spiele mit meinem Degu. Ich komme aus Schottland. Ich wohne in Paisly.

So it is correct, Sir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that's for silly and willy


Indeed.
And the rest of us Roommates.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> they are digital with probe ones iv got the stat probe laid on top the substrate in the entrance to his box as that's what I want to keep warm I was advised not to let the temps go below 80f with high humidity



i have screenshots of this and posting in your thread to bump it. i would keep on posting on it with as many questions and pictures as possible, its the best way to help people advise. please remember that most of the members are state side so often miss our posts


----------



## Bee62

I am sad too that Lena wants to leave us. It is a hard decision, but I understand that she is very sad to give her torts in other hands.
To read what we are writing about our torts would make her sad....
I will miss her too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She says it would be too upsetting for her to be reminded of Kristoff and Elsa.





i understand. hopefully with time


----------



## Bee62

I only had once in my life to give away an animal, and it broke my heart too.
I can understand was Lena feels.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> i have screenshots of this and posting in your thread to bump it. i would keep on posting on it with as many questions and pictures as possible, its the best way to help people advise. please remember that most of the members are state side so often miss our posts


What soy mean bump it lol I'm still learning the features on here


----------



## johnandjade

nos da und gutten abend, 

gid night troops, gee uzz a shout the morraa. 

in the commen tounge; 

'i bid you all a good evening, i hope we correspond and exchange pleasantries tomorrow'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> What soy mean bump it lol I'm still learning the features on here


When a thread is old, people are likely not to look at it, they will look at the newer threads. 
So you add a new post to the old thread to take it to the front of the queue, so to speak. 
John has just done this with your thread so hopefully people will notice it and have a read.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da und gutten abend,
> 
> gid night troops, gee uzz a shout the morraa.
> 
> in the commen tounge;
> 
> 'i bid you all a good evening, i hope we correspond and exchange pleasantries tomorrow'


Kvak kavk, John.
Sleep well and speak again shortly.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> What soy mean bump it lol I'm still learning the features on here




just commented on your thread to bump it up the timeline page


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> i can tell by your modifications you and clyde will be fine, he has a mummy .
> 
> please don't take my advice as gospel!!!
> 
> if it was me, i would sacrifice the humidity to around 60 and up temp to 85... i think it's the lesser of 2 evils for a day or so.
> 
> i think the tent idea would possibly be the easiest solution for you just now, @Yvonne G has great pictures of such a set up.
> 
> this is just my thoughts, im limited in my knowledge


Thanks for ur help I have got my stat to 30 now and also my heating is on so it's nice and toasty in there I will prob need to get some humid air out tomorrow so it not as high at night I love my Clyde and doin everything I can think of to make him ok :-(


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> just commented on your thread to bump it up the timeline page


Thanks I put a thread on 2 days ago n only Wellington commented :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kvak kavk, John.
> Sleep well and speak again shortly.




remember the terrible joke in the biscuit wrapping??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> remember the terrible joke in the biscuit wrapping??


Nope.
i'm all shot at the moment.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks for ur help I have got my stat to 30 now and also my heating is on so it's nice and toasty in there I will prob need to get some humid air out tomorrow so it not as high at night I love my Clyde and doin everything I can think of to make him ok :-(




the heating in your home will help to dry out the air. you're doing amazingly


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said


> Thanks I put a thread on 2 days ago n only Wellington commented :-(



In the CDR is more "action". Someone is mostly "on".


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> the heating in your home will help to dry out the air. you're doing amazingly


Thanks I will drop 2 clothes sizes in sweating but at least my clyde will be warm enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Laura1412 said
> 
> 
> In the CDR is more "action". Someone is mostly "on".


Yup, one can post anything here, within Forum rules, that is.


----------



## Bee62

I say Nos Da too.
I am tired. Silly and Willy are sleeping too.
Hope tomorrow will be a better day for all CDR`s.
Good night Adam, Laura and John ( and whoever is here )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks I will drop 2 clothes sizes in sweating but at least my clyde will be warm enough


The Tortoise Diet. 
Or Tort Watchers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I say Nos Da too.
> I am tired. Silly and Willy are sleeping too.
> Hope tomorrow will be a better day for all CDR`s.
> Good night Adam, Laura and John ( and whoever is here )


Kvak kavk, Sabine. 
I wonder if they liked the sardines with mustard Bea gave them.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> I say Nos Da too.
> I am tired. Silly and Willy are sleeping too.
> Hope tomorrow will be a better day for all CDR`s.
> Good night Adam, Laura and John ( and whoever is here )


Good night Sabine sleep well


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said:


> Kvak kavk, Sabine.
> I wonder if they liked the sardines with mustard Bea gave them.



They washed the sardines in clear water before eating them.....


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Tortoise Diet.
> Or Tort Watchers.


The tortoise diet is about right if I no anyone starting wait watchers I'll charge um half price and let umsleep in my living room all night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> The tortoise diet is about right if I no anyone starting wait watchers I'll charge um half price and let umsleep in my living room all night


I charge Tidgy for electricity and store bought foods. 
I charge wifey for cofee.
Really.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I charge Tidgy for electricity and store bought foods.
> I charge wifey for cofee.
> Really.


Bless tidgy having to pay bored and lodgings poor wifey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bless tidgy having to pay bored and lodgings poor wifey


They don't mind.
Tidgy gets plenty of pocket money (also really). 
And my coffee is excellent.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't mind.
> Tidgy gets plenty of pocket money (also really).
> And my coffee is excellent.


I like milky coffee with brandy in but with taking morphine 3times a day the brandy don't like me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yummy with brandy, yes. 
But I like a good coffee on it's own, too.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummy with brandy, yes.
> But I like a good coffee on it's own, too.


Yea me too the strong ones I like but that one that is coffeee and chocolate that mocha is terrible but through the day I'm a tea fan I drink lots of tea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea me too the strong ones I like but that one that is coffeee and chocolate that mocha is terrible but through the day I'm a tea fan I drink lots of tea


I drink tea when visiting folk, they're fond of it here, but at home mostly coffee, i hate frothy ,silly cappuccino, mocha, all that nonsense.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I drink tea when visiting folk, they're fond of it here, but at home mostly coffee, i hate frothy ,silly cappuccino, mocha, all that nonsense.


Yea normal coffee the best I only really drink tea or coffee now day with my tablets I used to like the odd fosters but makes me ill now if I drink it with morphine tablets,it's strange it it how people's life change so much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea normal coffee the best I only really drink tea or coffee now day with my tablets I used to like the odd fosters but makes me ill now if I drink it with morphine tablets,it's strange it it how people's life change so much


Indeed, iv'e had to change my lifestyle and slow down considerably since a) I got older, b) I got married and c) I got TB. 
Still, we adapt.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Evening everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Evening everyone


Good evening, Noel ! 
Nice to see you. (or not, as the case may be). 
How's things ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, iv'e had to change my lifestyle and slow down considerably since a) I got older, b) I got married and c) I got TB.
> Still, we adapt.


Yea bless u dint no you had that I'm sorry to hear that must be terrible I just find it hard because 3 years ago I was working hard as a care team manager in nursing home loved my job idolised the residents made my day knowing I could go into work and see the residents smile and laugh I used to go pub with friends anything I wanted but then I did this to my Bak and everything's different now it's strange but I'm managing better now iv accepted what is :-(


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Good Evening everyone


Good evening hope I well


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening hope I well


Sorry should say u not I this iPhone kepad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea bless u dint no you had that I'm sorry to hear that must be terrible I just find it hard because 3 years ago I was working hard as a care team manager in nursing home loved my job idolised the residents made my day knowing I could go into work and see the residents smile and laugh I used to go pub with friends anything I wanted but then I did this to my Bak and everything's different now it's strange but I'm managing better now iv accepted what is :-(


As I say, we adapt when we have to. 
My TB is now cured, but I've lost a third of my lungs so have breathing difficulties and have never regained all the weight I lost. 
But I'm happy. 
Life's good. 
i'm sorry you lost a job you adored, that's never easy.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As I say, we adapt when we have to.
> My TB is now cured, but I've lost a third of my lungs so have breathing difficulties and have never regained all the weight I lost.
> But I'm happy.
> Life's good.
> i'm sorry you lost a job you adored, that's never easy.


I'm glad u doin good and happy that's all that matters,yea I did my bak at work I went into a residents room to take her medication as she was un responsive in chair I was alone at the time and did not have the time to get help as her lips was going blue so I had to put her on the floor and do cpr till paramedics arrived I felt my bak go as soon as I lifted her she survived as is still living now but my situation however was not a fruitful I don't for one minute regret my actions and the help I gave her but I just wish the circumstance around it all was different :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm glad u doin good and happy that's all that matters,yea I did my bak at work I went into a residents room to take her medication as she was un responsive in chair I was alone at the time and did not have the time to get help as her lips was going blue so I had to put her on the floor and do cpr till paramedics arrived I felt my bak go as soon as I lifted her she survived as is still living now but my situation however was not a fruitful I don't for one minute regret my actions and the help I gave her but I just wish the circumstance around it all was different :-(


It's awful when people suffer for doing good deeds for others.


----------



## Laura1412

It just seems wrong place wrong time in another instance there could av been a cleaner or staff member near by who I could av shouted to help but there no one Neva in my thought in that split second decision making did it even occur to me that I could do the damage to my back and nerves which I ended up doin :/


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel !
> Nice to see you. (or not, as the case may be).
> How's things ?


Hi Adam
Things are good
A little busy but good 
How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening hope I well


Hi Laura
Things are good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Things are good
> A little busy but good
> How are you?


Not bad at all, considering. 
Spring has sprung here, so Tidgy's guzzling dandies and all's well with the world.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kvak kavk, Sabine.
> I wonder if they liked the sardines with mustard Bea gave them.


They ate it so quickly I don't think they tasted the mustard!  Will try to find just regular sardines for them tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Yea me too the strong ones I like but that one that is coffeee and chocolate that mocha is terrible but through the day I'm a tea fan I drink lots of tea


I always put a big scoop of cocoa powder in my morning coffee!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I drink tea when visiting folk, they're fond of it here, but at home mostly coffee, i hate frothy ,silly cappuccino, mocha, all that nonsense.


I love Indian chai spiced tea, although it's a lot sweeter than I usually like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I always put a big scoop of cocoa powder in my morning coffee!!!!!


Bleuch! 
Good evening, Bea. 
Glad the sardines went down well. 
I quite like some of the Indian teas, too.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!
> Good evening, Bea.
> Glad the sardines went down well.
> I quite like some of the Indian teas, too.




Have you ever had a cold brew coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Have you ever had a cold brew coffee?


Nope, but saw Jamie Oliver (TV chef) making one once, i think. 
Good ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am gutted about this, but quite understand your feelings.
> I will miss you so much, I have enjoyed your company and friendship over the last few months more than I can say and wish you all the best in the future.
> Maybe one day, when you are more settled , and decide to get another tortoise friend you will return to us.
> You will never be forgotten here, and we still have a month with Kristoff on the calendar.
> Love to your family and Kristoff and Lena.
> And most of all to you.
> May your future be all that you could dream of.
> It's been a pleasure and a privilege to know you.
> Love,
> Adam.


Thank you, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy! I'll miss you more than I can say.  Do take care.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Collect and keep our Email information and don't lose contact.
> Life goes on with or without tortoises and I for one like having as many friends as possible.


I've saved your addresses  Will do the same with emails. Do take care, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> don't leave us


I don't want to... This is the best place to be. Take care, John! Love to Jade.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> So sweet!
> I will miss you a lot, Lena.
> But I understand your situation.
> I'm very glad you found good homes for your tortoises, and I wish you ALL THE BEST in your new home!
> Love, Bea (Mooz)


Thank you, Bea! Do take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy! I'll miss you more than I can say.  Do take care.


Just off to bed. 
Night night and speak soon I hope. 
Good luck with settling in the torties and then the move. 
Be good. 
(But not too good.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night , Roommates ! 
It's late and the penguins are snoring.
So I must join them. 
Tim tomorrow!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm absolutely miserable, now.





Yvonne G said:


> I'm a little bummed out by Kristoff's post.



I'm sorry


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lena. So very sorry to hear you're leaving TFO and too bad you've planned to give away your torts.
> 
> Please keep in touch, will *MISS YOU* and sincerely hope that all goes well with your cute torts. Good luck!


Thank you, Gillian, dear! Love to Oli


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'm sorry


We'll be fine! 
You have to do what's best for you. 
Yvonne and I are big girls now.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Oh, I just got teary eyed reading this!!
> Please don't just cut us off cold turkey!!
> You need to wean us like little babies!
> 
> ((Hugs))


Thank you, Kathy! I'll be accessible by PM or email


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll be fine!
> You have to do what's best for you.
> Yvonne and I are big girls now.


I'll miss all the humor too...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'll miss all the humor too...


And us yours.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. running late today


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. running late today


Good morning hope u well


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning hope u well




good morning miss laura. 

no complaints here 
how are you today?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss laura.
> 
> no complaints here
> how are you today?


I'm not to bad still worrying about my Clyde :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> I'm not to bad still worrying about my Clyde :-(




if only they could talk  

you're doing everything in your power, i have no doubt he will be fine


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> if only they could talk
> 
> you're doing everything in your power, i have no doubt he will be fine


How can I get some of this humid air out with out taking the top off and losing heat also he as not come out of hide today I'm just thinking about bathing him although he was bathed yesterday so don't want to do it to much


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
The turtle tot is swimming and eating pieces of shrimp that I have cut up for my puffer fish and Red Tailed catfish.
He looks great.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Laura,

is it unusual that Clyde dosen`t come out of his hide ?
I would bath him even he had a bath yesterday. The warmth of the water is good for him. Until you bath him let the enclosure open that some moisture can get out.
Keep him warm after bathing. I use a towel to wrap my torts in. 
Watch if he is hungry after bathing. That`s what I would do.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Ed.

good news about your little rescued turtle ! Great !


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Laura,
> 
> is it unusual that Clyde dosen`t come out of his hide ?
> I would bath him even he had a bath yesterday. The warmth of the water is good for him. Until you bath him let the enclosure open that some moisture can get out.
> Keep him warm after bathing. I use a towel to wrap my torts in.
> Watch if he is hungry after bathing. That`s what I would do.


Tanks Sabine he as come out of his hide on his own sat near his bulb a little and has been and eaten some food he is swallowing a lot but as eaten again which I'm happy about


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> How can I get some of this humid air out with out taking the top off and losing heat also he as not come out of hide today I'm just thinking about bathing him although he was bathed yesterday so don't want to do it to much




you could possibly remove some substrate to dry it out and replace? small sections at a time?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> The turtle tot is swimming and eating pieces of shrimp that I have cut up for my puffer fish and Red Tailed catfish.
> He looks great.




good morning ed  

lucky little fella


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Laura,
> 
> is it unusual that Clyde dosen`t come out of his hide ?
> I would bath him even he had a bath yesterday. The warmth of the water is good for him. Until you bath him let the enclosure open that some moisture can get out.
> Keep him warm after bathing. I use a towel to wrap my torts in.
> Watch if he is hungry after bathing. That`s what I would do.




gutten tag ccl bee


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all





good morning mom! how have you been?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> you could possibly remove some substrate to dry it out and replace? small sections at a time?


The thing is the substrate does feel really moist is u pick it up and squeeze it it just crumbles in ur hand it don't hold shape so It's not really wet would u say


----------



## Bee62

@AZtortsMum
Good morning Noel. I hope you are fine.


@johnandjade 
Guten Morgen John. Ich hoffe es geht dir gut.

@Laura1412 
I am glad your Clyde came out and eats. Keep it warm in his enclosure. I think he needs no Vet. A thick tort does not want to eat and move.


----------



## Bee62

wibble .....


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, but saw Jamie Oliver (TV chef) making one once, i think.
> Good ?



Our friends just opened up a cafe and they have 3 different flavors and I tried the Ethiopian. 
I thought it taste good for black coffee. I only took a sip. 
I need creamer in mine! 
It suppose to have a bunch more caffeine in it so you feel it really quick! 
I guess it's the new thing!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> I always count on your wisdom and I'm too smart to try to correct you if I think you are wrong



Thanks for the laugh this morning. You're a smart man....lol, and a good friend


----------



## Maggie Cummings

johnandjade said:


> wibble



Why do I always feel like I'm on another planet when I'm in here. Granted, I do speak American, but that's pretty close to English, don'cha think?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Our friends just opened up a cafe and they have 3 different flavors and I tried the Ethiopian.
> I thought it taste good for black coffee. I only took a sip.
> I need creamer in mine!
> It suppose to have a bunch more caffeine in it so you feel it really quick!
> I guess it's the new thing!




You want good coffee, get a triple shot of Amaricano, you'll feel it quick alright......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends. running late today


Good afternoon, John. 
Some of the local torts are coming out of hibernation so been busy all morning with house visits and tortoise soaks. 
Now I've got to go to the bank. 
They have some stuff called money that wifey needs for something.


----------



## johnandjade

maggie3fan said:


> Why do I always feel like I'm on another planet when I'm in here. Granted, I do speak American, but that's pretty close to English, don'cha think?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Have you ever had a cold brew coffee?


My regular coffee is a cold brew concentrate. I like it a lot. 
My dentist recommended cold brew coffees because they have less of the acids that stain and damage teeth.

Do you drink the cold brewed coffees?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning hope u well


Good afternoon, Laura.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> The turtle tot is swimming and eating pieces of shrimp that I have cut up for my puffer fish and Red Tailed catfish.
> He looks great.


Good afternoon, Ed. 
Good news, it seems it was shock more than anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning , Noel !
High cinque !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> you could possibly remove some substrate to dry it out and replace? small sections at a time?


Part of the problem is dry, dusty substrate. 
She needs it moist in, in my opinion, as long as her temps are high, I wouldn't worry about a high humidity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> wibble .....


wobble............
Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Just got back with some stuff to play Monopoly, but wifey wants to use it for other things.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning , Noel !
> High cinque !


Morning Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Our friends just opened up a cafe and they have 3 different flavors and I tried the Ethiopian.
> I thought it taste good for black coffee. I only took a sip.
> I need creamer in mine!
> It suppose to have a bunch more caffeine in it so you feel it really quick!
> I guess it's the new thing!


Sounds a bit like the coffee here. 
Just a centimetre in the bottom of a small glass and it can make your eyes spin! 
Good morning, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks for the laugh this morning. You're a smart man....lol, and a good friend


He is. 
And a bit nuts. 
Good morning, Maggie.


----------



## johnandjade

working day over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> working day over


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nothing for me today, though wifey doing a lesson with a new student at the moment. 
I'm trying to teach Tidgy some French. 
But she's having trouble with the verbs. 
And everything else.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nothing for me today, though wifey doing a lesson with a new student at the moment.
> I'm trying to teach Tidgy some French.
> But she's having trouble with the verbs.
> And everything else.





afternoon boss 


jades off out tonight, im just having my second pint then getting a johnny cab to another pub (10mins from home) 

i'm planning on getting home, and doing nothing, working till 1600 tomorrow and have a homer lined up as well, i need som R'nR


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> working day over



Yaldi! \

(is that the correct way to use Yaldi! ???  )


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Yaldi!




allo mrs b


----------



## johnandjade

i changed my mind going to supermarket for the essentials, back for another beer then home.


----------



## Moozillion

Since John has been having fun with German words, I thought I would look up some of the Glasgow patter!
I have now discovered a word I like SO MUCH that it will be the name of my next pet, regardless of the species- I may even recommend it as a name for any yet-to-be born great-nieces or nephews!!!

YALDI ! is defined as "an exclamation of delight or excitement"


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Since John has been having fun with German words, I thought I would look up some of the Glasgow patter!
> I have now discovered a word I like SO MUCH that it will be the name of my next pet, regardless of the species- I may even recommend it as a name for any yet-to-be born great-nieces or nephews!!!
> 
> YALDI ! is defined as "an exclamation of delight or excitement"





 , we have a chain of german supermarkets called ALDI, some folks say 'give it ALDI


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon boss
> 
> 
> jades off out tonight, im just having my second pint then getting a johnny cab to another pub (10mins from home)
> 
> i'm planning on getting home, and doing nothing, working till 1600 tomorrow and have a homer lined up as well, i need som R'nR


Me, too. 
I've walked miles today. 
But happy torts and families. 
Might take a trip down south soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since John has been having fun with German words, I thought I would look up some of the Glasgow patter!
> I have now discovered a word I like SO MUCH that it will be the name of my next pet, regardless of the species- I may even recommend it as a name for any yet-to-be born great-nieces or nephews!!!
> 
> YALDI ! is defined as "an exclamation of delight or excitement"


YALDI !
Hello, Bea. 
I still recommend naming everything Adam.


----------



## Laura1412

afternoon roomies are u all well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> afternoon roomies are u all well


Well, but tired. 
Time for some TV. 
And another coffee.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, but tired.
> Time for some TV.
> And another coffee.


I'm just chilling out now with a coffee also


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> I've walked miles today.
> But happy torts and families.
> Might take a trip down south soon.




points!!! well done sir, hopefully the owners will keep the tort toys in good health now


----------



## johnandjade

home , via the 'offie' (off license/ liquor store) 




that's some of last nights chicken pakora in there so i have my tea (dinner) sorted


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> home , via the 'offie' (off license/ liquor store)
> 
> View attachment 201149
> 
> 
> that's some of last nights chicken pakora in there so i have my tea (dinner) sorted





true story... 


around christmas time: 


i went into the supermarket after work, for beer... and decided to pick up a cucumber to give fido a little treat... 

already little tipsy, on route to the checkout... the thought entered my warped mind... 

'hmmmm, a case of beer and a cucumber??' 
..... i best put the cucumber back. this may look rather suspicious and i cant be bothered to explain the innocence! 

luckily i didn't have to pick up butter!


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> home , via the 'offie' (off license/ liquor store)
> 
> View attachment 201149
> 
> 
> that's some of last nights chicken pakora in there so i have my tea (dinner) sorted


Iv just had chippy can't Beat a chicken kebab


----------



## johnandjade

the fridge is looking like old mother hubbords cupboard as we get out messages (groceries) delivered on a saturday. 

as i said, picked up some essentials.

for us the essentials are:

cigarettes/ tabaco and cigarette papers  

beer

fido food 

milk, for tea and coffee as well as for jades love of coco pops

the potato run for me


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Iv just had chippy can't Beat a chicken kebab





wahhhh!!!  awesome 

for me a chippy has to be a special (coated in breadcrumbs) fish and chips


----------



## johnandjade

top tip! 

if you need a pen for your touch screen device, just add tin foil to a pen!


----------



## johnandjade

no worky with iphone


----------



## johnandjade

was trying to find the picture of the time my fridge was full of beer, around 100! but no  , i think gramps my have! 

i did find



thinking of putting up as my pic, though it may promote bad practice?


----------



## johnandjade

should i reply to my unread text messages?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> top tip!
> 
> if you need a pen for your touch screen device, just add tin foil to a pen!
> View attachment 201150


WOW!!! I didn't know that!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> no worky with iphone


Drat...


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! I didn't know that!!!!




that's another thing about us scottish, we are very 'thrifty'  

copper wire was actually discovered when 2 scots were fighting over a penny! 

true fact


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Since John has been having fun with German words, I thought I would look up some of the Glasgow patter!
> I have now discovered a word I like SO MUCH that it will be the name of my next pet, regardless of the species- I may even recommend it as a name for any yet-to-be born great-nieces or nephews!!!
> 
> YALDI ! is defined as "an exclamation of delight or excitement"




PG 13 !! language 








i highly recommend the show 'still game' , it's on you tube and bet flix


----------



## Maggie Cummings

johnandjade said:


> should i reply to my unread text messages?
> View attachment 201155




*NO *and don't reply to the ones you did read. My language does not look good on paper, and I'd be prone to cuss at someone.....


----------



## johnandjade

going with the topic, and since im all alone .. alone, alone 

alone 

alone

.. that's an echo  


i'm enjoying some music... now, one might say ; 'this is a great song' 

however, we have several words or sayings for such a situation.. 


belter

humm dingger

quality 

yaaaaassssh (kind of like mr OO7 )


oh and the most common is; 

TUNE!!


----------



## johnandjade

maggie3fan said:


> *NO*




indeed not, the CDR is more fun


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, I can't stand it......CDR? And if it's super easy just pretend that I really did know.....hahahhaha


----------



## johnandjade

maggie3fan said:


> *NO *and don't reply to the ones you did read. My language does not look good on paper, and I'd be prone to cuss at someone.....




most are from last year


----------



## johnandjade

another scottish common saying, response is 'nae danger' 

it's basically the same as donnie brassco 'foodddgeeettaddbouttteeett' 


they even brought out an energy juice!


----------



## johnandjade

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I can't stand it......CDR? And if it's super easy just pretend that I really did know.....hahahhaha




i claimed squatters rights In here


----------



## johnandjade

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=nae danger drink


it's disgusting. 


bouffin, rank, hoachin, boggin,


----------



## johnandjade

i can't post link as it contains a word you guys consider the worst,



it's actually a great video! ihave a project now


----------



## johnandjade

belter


----------



## johnandjade

world book day had a slot on breakfast TV, alot of costumes were from films?!?

anyway... name the character


----------



## johnandjade

just as well it's dark in here


----------



## johnandjade

yassss!!! tune!!!! belter, nae danger!! 






we have a thing called ASBO's .. 

anti social behaviour order, lets get one


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

rather appropriate to fhe room actually


wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> points!!! well done sir, hopefully the owners will keep the tort toys in good health now


They mostly at least listen. 
It's a start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Iv just had chippy can't Beat a chicken kebab


If you beat is it goes all squishy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was trying to find the picture of the time my fridge was full of beer, around 100! but no  , i think gramps my have!
> 
> i did find
> View attachment 201154
> 
> 
> thinking of putting up as my pic, though it may promote bad practice?


It's fine. 
Hello, Fido! 
Tidgy blows a kiss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> should i reply to my unread text messages?
> View attachment 201155


Yup. 
I'm on there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i claimed squatters rights In here


And were granted them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And were granted them.




the highest of 5's sir


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> world book day had a slot on breakfast TV, alot of costumes were from films?!?
> 
> anyway... name the character
> View attachment 201158


Darth Maul ? 
So, World Book Day. 
I'm reading 


It's pretty good in a post-modernist sort of way.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Darth Maul ?
> So, World Book Day.
> I'm reading
> View attachment 201164
> 
> It's pretty good in a post-modernist sort of way.




i was going for ET, but yes have more points


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the highest of 5's sir


High cinque !


----------



## johnandjade

jades out celebrating my mums birthday..




i love my little gothic girl x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jades out celebrating my mums birthday..
> View attachment 201165
> 
> 
> 
> i love my little gothic girl x


Good to hear. 
Say happy birthday to your mum and hi to Jade.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good to hear.
> Say happy birthday to your mum and hi to Jade.




i got left alone again:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got left alone again:/


Your avatar has a fez on.
Fezzes are cool! 
You're never alone in the Cold Dark Room.
Though you might think you are there are often lurkers in corners as well as all the animals and the One-legged Pirate.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> that's another thing about us scottish, we are very 'thrifty'
> 
> copper wire was actually discovered when 2 scots were fighting over a penny!
> 
> true fact


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan - CDR is the lazy person's way of saying Cold Dark Room - the name of this creepy place where we all are at the moment.

@johnandjade - what the heck's with all the new avatar pictures?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn.
> Sleep well.
> I won't mention the rugby.


I didn't watch it bit seems the best team won - we don't mind losing to Scotland or Ireland - just feel a bit disappointed 
but England - that's a different story!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan - CDR is the lazy person's way of saying Cold Dark Room - the name of this creepy place where we all are at the moment.
> 
> @johnandjade - what the heck's with all the new avatar pictures?




im feeling adventurous


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I didn't watch it bit seems the best team won - we don't mind losing to Scotland or Ireland - just feel a bit disappointed
> but England - that's a different story!!!




nae danger!! /


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah. . . (Yvonne twirls the ends of her mustache) . . . I see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I didn't watch it bit seems the best team won - we don't mind losing to Scotland or Ireland - just feel a bit disappointed
> but England - that's a different story!!!


Good evening, Lyn. 
Nice to not see you back here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im feeling adventurous


Drunk, more like.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening all ! 
Back from wibbeling....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . (Yvonne twirls the ends of her mustache) . . . I see.


Good afternoon, Yvonne.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . (Yvonne twirls the ends of her mustache) . . . I see.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> PG 13 !! language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i highly recommend the show 'still game' , it's on you tube and bet flix


GOOD HEAVENS!!!!  I couldn't understand a single word the "interpreter" Mr. McGlinchy said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening all !
> Back from wibbeling....


Good evening, Sabine. 
Nice wibble ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drunk, more like.




hands up, you got me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!!  I couldn't understand a single word the "interpreter" Mr. McGlinchy said!!!!!!!!!


Good afternoon, Bea.
It takes a bit of practice!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!!  I couldn't understand a single word the "interpreter" Mr. McGlinchy said!!!!!!!!!



yip, thats us


----------



## Bee62

Good evening John,
good evening Bea,
good evening Adam,
good evening Yvonne.

Puhhh... I hope I don`t forgot one 

Thank you Adam, I have had a nice wibble. It was very relaxing.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lyn.
> Nice to not see you back here.


Evening all!
My it's been a busy week, lots of paperwork such as IEPs (individual educational programmes - or targets) to write.
Hoping to have a quieter weekend.
I have quite a lot of reading to do to see how you've all been this week.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan - CDR is the lazy person's way of saying Cold Dark Room - the name of this creepy place where we all are at the moment.
> 
> @johnandjade - what the heck's with all the new avatar pictures?





Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan - CDR is the lazy person's way of saying Cold Dark Room - the name of this creepy place where we all are at the moment.
> 
> @johnandjade - what the heck's with all the new avatar pictures?



He might have Multiple Avatar Personality!!!!!! ...or else he's just playful and likes to keep us on our toes!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Lola, ähhhhh, Lyn. Sorry !


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> He might have Multiple Avatar Personality!!!!!! ...or else he's just playful and likes to keep us on our toes!!!




never truly alone


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Lola, ähhhhh, Lyn. Sorry !


Hi Sabine (from me and Lola)


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> never truly alone



No your not alone Bud, Bud, Bud .....
Guten Abend John !


----------



## Bee62

Hi Lyn,

give Lola a kiss from me. My little ones are still too young for this !


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> No your not alone Bud, Bud, Bud .....
> Guten Abend John !




danke mein freuind


----------



## Moozillion

Now that Mardi Gras is over, we will be in Lent until Easter. We are not Catholic, but south Louisiana was heavily French (and briefly Spanish) for about 200 years, so we have a large Catholic population compared to the rest of the state. Our Catholics seem to have a lot of different traditions, at and many are great fun!
Here in south Louisiana a tradition has developed where all the Catholic churches have Lenten Fish Fries on Friday nights that serves as church fundraisers. They have a big turnout of church members cooking at the church. They collect an admission fee from the general public, usually about $10, and you get a plate of freshly fried catfish along with different sides, such as salad, mac and cheese, coleslaw, creamed spinach, hush puppies, french fries etc etc. There's always multiple dessert options, typically cookies/biscuits or cake. Drinks are either water or iced tea. They have rows and rows of tables and benches, so you're sitting pretty close together. It's a fun, casual time with friends and it means I didn't have to cook dinner OR wash dishes!!!!!! RESULT!!!

A group of our friends have started a Lenten Fish Fry CIRCUIT: each Friday during Lent we eat at a different church. We critique them amongst ourselves, just for fun! St. Anselm has the widest variety of side dish options and the best veggies, St. Peter's has live music (acoustic guitar) etc, etc.
Tonight is the first Fish Fry of the season, and we are going to St. Peter's here in Covington- the one with the acoustic guitar to accompany your meal.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.


My goodness I am so sorry we are losing you Lena and even more sorry you are losing your torts, it must be heartbreaking for you but I am so glad you have found a good home for them. It's great you will be around to settle them in and hopefully you'll be in touch by email with their new keeper to help out and be able to see how they are getting on. 
I understand how hard it will be for you to be here with us, but you know where we all are if you feel able to pop in sometime in the future to let us know how you are, but until then I wish you and your family every happiness in your new home/country and hope you settle in quickly. We'll miss you, take care


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Now that Mardi Gras is over, we will be in Lent until Easter. We are not Catholic, but south Louisiana was heavily French (and briefly Spanish) for about 200 years, so we have a large Catholic population compared to the rest of the state. Our Catholics seem to have a lot of different traditions, at and many are great fun!
> Here in south Louisiana a tradition has developed where all the Catholic churches have Lenten Fish Fries on Friday nights that serves as church fundraisers. They have a big turnout of church members cooking at the church. They collect an admission fee from the general public, usually about $10, and you get a plate of freshly fried catfish along with different sides, such as salad, mac and cheese, coleslaw, creamed spinach, hush puppies, french fries etc etc. There's always multiple dessert options, typically cookies/biscuits or cake. Drinks are either water or iced tea. They have rows and rows of tables and benches, so you're sitting pretty close together. It's a fun, casual time with friends and it means I didn't have to cook dinner OR wash dishes!!!!!! RESULT!!!
> 
> A group of our friends have started a Lenten Fish Fry CIRCUIT: each Friday during Lent we eat at a different church. We critique them amongst ourselves, just for fun! St. Anselm has the widest variety of side dish options and the best veggies, St. Peter's has live music (acoustic guitar) etc, etc.
> Tonight is the first Fish Fry of the season, and we are going to St. Peter's here in Covington- the one with the acoustic guitar to accompany your meal.




ohhh eddd!!!!  

yaldi!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Some one from the paint shop just bought me this turtle.
> It's either a map turtle or a painted turtle.
> It was run over by a golf cart and I don't know how badly he's hurt.
> I'm going to place him in one of my fish ponds when I get home and check his progress
> 
> View attachment 201089


He's found a good carer, hope he's OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn,
> 
> give Lola a kiss from me. My little ones are still too young for this !


I will do - he's not been very sociable this week and not eating as much as usual, I'm glad it's the weekend so I can keep a close eye on him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> My it's been a busy week, lots of paperwork such as IEPs (individual educational programmes - or targets) to write.
> Hoping to have a quieter weekend.
> I have quite a lot of reading to do to see how you've all been this week.


We've lost Lena. 
She doesn't want to be upset as she's had to give her tortoises away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Now that Mardi Gras is over, we will be in Lent until Easter. We are not Catholic, but south Louisiana was heavily French (and briefly Spanish) for about 200 years, so we have a large Catholic population compared to the rest of the state. Our Catholics seem to have a lot of different traditions, at and many are great fun!
> Here in south Louisiana a tradition has developed where all the Catholic churches have Lenten Fish Fries on Friday nights that serves as church fundraisers. They have a big turnout of church members cooking at the church. They collect an admission fee from the general public, usually about $10, and you get a plate of freshly fried catfish along with different sides, such as salad, mac and cheese, coleslaw, creamed spinach, hush puppies, french fries etc etc. There's always multiple dessert options, typically cookies/biscuits or cake. Drinks are either water or iced tea. They have rows and rows of tables and benches, so you're sitting pretty close together. It's a fun, casual time with friends and it means I didn't have to cook dinner OR wash dishes!!!!!! RESULT!!!
> 
> A group of our friends have started a Lenten Fish Fry CIRCUIT: each Friday during Lent we eat at a different church. We critique them amongst ourselves, just for fun! St. Anselm has the widest variety of side dish options and the best veggies, St. Peter's has live music (acoustic guitar) etc, etc.
> Tonight is the first Fish Fry of the season, and we are going to St. Peter's here in Covington- the one with the acoustic guitar to accompany your meal.


How interesting and lovely! 
I adore hearing stories of peoples regional traditions. 
And this one sounds beautiful, social and yummy, too!


----------



## Bee62

I say "Good night" to everyone here.
Sleeping in front of the computer (what I was doing ) is not very comfortable and a sign that it is time to see the bed because the sandman has done his work.
Hope not to see you tomorrow again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Sabine. 
I am sorry you fell asleep. 
But not much happening in here at the moment. 
Speak soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I bought a new


johnandjade said:


> world book day had a slot on breakfast TV, alot of costumes were from films?!?
> 
> anyway... name the character
> View attachment 201158


E.T
I thought it was the sith lord for a moment


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I say "Good night" to everyone here.
> Sleeping in front of the computer (what I was doing ) is not very comfortable and a sign that it is time to see the bed because the sandman has done his work.
> Hope not to see you tomorrow again.


I just woke up on the couch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought a new
> 
> E.T
> I thought it was the sith lord for a moment


Me, too.
You bought a new ????
The suspense is killing me. 
Good evening, Ed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all


Good evening, Noel . 
Weekend off now, I hope ?


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> My regular coffee is a cold brew concentrate. I like it a lot.
> My dentist recommended cold brew coffees because they have less of the acids that stain and damage teeth.
> 
> Do you drink the cold brewed coffees?



No, I don't care for it but our friend gives out samples when we go in. 
It did have a nice after taste!


----------



## Momof4

I was at a wedding today and just got home. I'm so tired!

My husband left for China today and tomorrow the kids and I are doing a 5K and leaving the house at 5:15am! 
Way to early for me!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I was at a wedding today and just got home. I'm so tired!
> 
> My husband left for China today and tomorrow the kids and I are doing a 5K and leaving the house at 5:15am!
> Way to early for me!!


Nos da, Roomies! 
Nos da, Adam! Sweet dreams of sedimentary layers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I was at a wedding today and just got home. I'm so tired!
> 
> My husband left for China today and tomorrow the kids and I are doing a 5K and leaving the house at 5:15am!
> Way to early for me!!


Hope the wedding was fun. 
Good luck tomorrow !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nos da, Roomies!
> Nos da, Adam! Sweet dreams of sedimentary layers!


Nos da , Bea ! 
Sweet dreams of dark chocolate layers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's nearly 6 am, so suppose i'd better get some sleep.
Night, night Roommates. 
See your silhouettes vaguely, shortly.


----------



## Stuart S.

Good evening everyone! I just left my baby tort for the first time and will be gone about a month, I'm heading up to Nome, Alaska this week to work the finish line for the Iditarod, it will be a good time but I miss my little buddy already and my girls even more! Hope y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Good evening everyone! I just left my baby tort for the first time and will be gone about a month, I'm heading up to Nome, Alaska this week to work the finish line for the Iditarod, it will be a good time but I miss my little buddy already and my girls even more! Hope y'all have a great weekend!


Good morning, Stuart , and welcome to The Cold Dark Room .
Grab a passing armadillo to sit on, watch out you don't sit on a hedgehog and beware the flying jellyfish.
Our One-Legged Pirate will fetch you a drink of choice.
If we've got it. 
Have a safe journey and lots of fun and not see you when you get back. 
(it's Dark in here).


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone, I fell asleep last night while in the CDR too - on the settee with the laptop on my lap!
Maybe we've all caught sleeping sickness - except for Adam who rarely sleeps at night.
I suspect he may be a vampire!
Hope you all have a good Saturday - it's at least dry here for a change.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone, I fell asleep last night while in the CDR too - on the settee with the laptop on my lap!
> Maybe we've all caught sleeping sickness - except for Adam who rarely sleeps at night.
> I suspect he may be a vampire!
> Hope you all have a good Saturday - it's at least dry here for a change.


Good morning lyn r u ok and yes at least we not got rain today


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning lyn r u ok and yes at least we not got rain today


Hi Laura, I'm fine thanks - how are you?
Think I spoke to soon about the weather as it's just started raining!!


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi Laura, I'm fine thanks - how are you?
> Think I spoke to soon about the weather as it's just started raining!!


I'm not to bad Lyn thanks the rain has not started her yet :-(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone, I fell asleep last night while in the CDR too - on the settee with the laptop on my lap!
> Maybe we've all caught sleeping sickness - except for Adam who rarely sleeps at night.
> I suspect he may be a vampire!
> Hope you all have a good Saturday - it's at least dry here for a change.


Good afternoon, Lyn. 
This is Adam the Vampire.


Not too much like me. 
Except the pale skin. 
And the blood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm not to bad Lyn thanks the rain has not started her yet :-(


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Bit chilly here, but sunny.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn.
> This is Adam the Vampire.
> View attachment 201200
> 
> Not too much like me.
> Except the pale skin.
> And the blood.


Hi Adam, how are you?
Lessons today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, how are you?
> Lessons today?


I'm good. 
Only one lesson, in 20 minutes or so. 
What are you up to ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good.
> Only one lesson, in 20 minutes or so.
> What are you up to ?


Not much today.
Monitoring Lola who seems off colour again.
Possibly the drop in temp again this last week and his internal barometer.
(Not an actual internal barometer of course - that would be very uncomfortable for him)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not much today.
> Monitoring Lola who seems off colour again.
> Possibly the drop in temp again this last week and his internal barometer.
> (Not an actual internal barometer of course - that would be very uncomfortable for him)


I have glued a barometer, thermometer and hygrometer to Tidgy. 
And a hat. 
She doesn't seem to mind. 
Sorry, Lola's in one of his moods, Tidgy's recently recovered from one of hers.
I'm sure he'll be alright again shortly. 
Silly torts.


----------



## Laura1412

I'm ok Adam thanks still worrying about my Clyde :-(


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok Adam thanks still worrying about my Clyde :-(


Who needs kids when you can worry about torts instead!!!
Mine is driving me mad this week.


----------



## Lyn W

Must get busy folks so will see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommies !

Hello spring ! It is 15 Grad C outside, the sun is shining and there are only a few little white clouds in the sky !
The first day of * S P R I N G * Yeahhhhhhhh !


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommies !
> 
> Hello spring ! It is 15 Grad C outside, the sun is shining and there are only a few little white clouds in the sky !
> The first day of * S P R I N G * Yeahhhhhhhh !


Good afternoon sabaine r u well


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Great Morning CDR people !!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great Morning CDR people !!!!!!


Good afternoon gramps u well


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Stuart , and welcome to The Cold Dark Room .
> Grab a passing armadillo to sit on, watch out you don't sit on a hedgehog and beware the flying jellyfish.
> Our One-Legged Pirate will fetch you a drink of choice.
> If we've got it.
> Have a safe journey and lots of fun and not see you when you get back.
> (it's Dark in here).



I appreciate the welcome, I'll probably only stop by on Tuesdays if the squirrels are eating the yellow skittles first because I can't stand those things... y'all have a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommies !
> 
> Hello spring ! It is 15 Grad C outside, the sun is shining and there are only a few little white clouds in the sky !
> The first day of * S P R I N G * Yeahhhhhhhh !


Spring has gone back into it's box here. 
Cloudy, breezy and a bit chilly.
Boooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great Morning CDR people !!!!!!


Good afternoon, Grandpa ! 
Please have a marvelous weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> I appreciate the welcome, I'll probably only stop by on Tuesdays if the squirrels are eating the yellow skittles first because I can't stand those things... y'all have a great day!


I quite understand. 
But those squirrels are actually meerkats in disguise.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Roomies! 

Hullaw ther, John- hows it gon?  @johnandjade 

Off to run errands!
TTFN


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> 
> Hullaw ther, John- hows it gon?  @johnandjade
> 
> Off to run errands!
> TTFN


Good morning to you however good evening here to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> 
> Hullaw ther, John- hows it gon?  @johnandjade
> 
> Off to run errands!
> TTFN


Good morning, Bea.
Chat later.


----------



## Bee62

I am too busy today. 
Just popped in to say "hello" to everyone and to read your posts.
But later in the evening I will have more time.
Hope you all here and fine. Glad to see you later, - hopefully.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all
Just taking a break from the tort house 
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn.
> This is Adam the Vampire.
> View attachment 201200
> 
> Not too much like me.
> Except the pale skin.
> And the blood.




needs the hat!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> 
> Hullaw ther, John- hows it gon?  @johnandjade
> 
> Off to run errands!
> TTFN




awwrrrightt mukkaahh  


aye, its been a no bad day, the graft wizznae too bad, i just blasted oot the toons and got the heid doon. hit the batlle cruiser after wiff a couple of the troops fur a few jars. back hame at the gaff nooo wae the burd, bout tae tan a pizza 
nae danger


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I am too busy today.
> Just popped in to say "hello" to everyone and to read your posts.
> But later in the evening I will have more time.
> Hope you all here and fine. Glad to see you later, - hopefully.




guten abent freuline, wie gates? mein wrist tut mich, vo ist die appotake??


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Just taking a break from the tort house
> TTFN




feel like haven't spoken in ages mom! it's a
good thing though, means you're busy being awesome ( insert high 5! ) 


glad you still check in though


----------



## johnandjade

so i found these today... and i kept them 



i went round the lads, 

' i wasn't feeling great this morning, but now i'm feline fine  '


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> You bought a new ????
> The suspense is killing me.
> Good evening, Ed.


I'm in the process of purchasing a new incubator.
The exo terra that looks like a mini fridge.
It's much simpler than the Frankenbator that I made.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in the process of purchasing a new incubator.
> The exo terra that looks like a mini fridge.
> It's much simpler than the Frankenbator that I made.



good evening sir


----------



## johnandjade

i'm starting to think about, thinking about a ferret


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am too busy today.
> Just popped in to say "hello" to everyone and to read your posts.
> But later in the evening I will have more time.
> Hope you all here and fine. Glad to see you later, - hopefully.


Hello ! 
Goodbye !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Just taking a break from the tort house
> TTFN


Hello ! 
Goodbye !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so i found these today... and i kept them
> View attachment 201225
> 
> 
> i went round the lads,
> 
> ' i wasn't feeling great this morning, but now i'm feline fine  '


Oh, no !
What a catastrophe that someone lost them 
Where they just lion around ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm in the process of purchasing a new incubator.
> The exo terra that looks like a mini fridge.
> It's much simpler than the Frankenbator that I made.


I've seen the one. 
A bit expensive but worth it, one supposes. 
Hello again, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm starting to think about, thinking about a ferret


In an amorous way ?


----------



## Laura1412

Evening roomies r we all well I'm happy as Liverpool have won


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no !
> What a catastrophe that someone lost them
> Where they just lion around ?



i can't get no catisfaction


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In an amorous way ?




for a scarf


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Evening roomies r we all well I'm happy as Liverpool have won




woohoo


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> woohoo


Yea woohoo I like my football team r u well and a ferret r u be serious


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i'm starting to think about, thinking about a ferret


I've never had a ferret, but I think they're adorable!!!! I think you're supposed to keep at least 2 because they're very sociable and high energy!!!
But I wonder if they'd want to hunt the degus...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Evening roomies r we all well I'm happy as Liverpool have won


Indeed, they played well today and Arsenal never played their best player in the first half ! 
Leeds won yesterday by the same score, so i'm happy, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i can't get no catisfaction


Purrfectly true.


----------



## Moozillion

I've read that here in the US the average lifespan of a pet ferret is 6-8 years, but in Europe they average 15 years! 
The reason appears to be poor genetics in the US stock- they were originally used in the fur industry, so they just bred them to reach adult size. The cause of death in almost all pet ferrets here is cancer! 
The European ferrets have superior genetics so are healthier in general.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> for a scarf


Seriously though, don't ferrets eat degus and torts ?
And fingers ?
I knew a girl who had one, it was a lovely thing, but stank really badly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've never had a ferret, but I think they're adorable!!!! I think you're supposed to keep at least 2 because they're very sociable and high energy!!!
> But I wonder if they'd want to hunt the degus...


Quite !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've read that here in the US the average lifespan of a pet ferret is 6-8 years, but in Europe they average 15 years!
> The reason appears to be poor genetics in the US stock- they were originally used in the fur industry, so they just bred them to reach adult size. The cause of death in almost all pet ferrets here is cancer!
> The European ferrets have superior genetics so are healthier in general.


I think it's because they haven't banned ferrets from smoking in the USA. 
In The UK it's illegal for a ferret under the age of 8 years old to purchase cigarettes. 
After that they can and thus die at 15.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> awwrrrightt mukkaahh
> 
> 
> aye, its been a no bad day, the graft wizznae too bad, i just blasted oot the toons and got the heid doon. hit the batlle cruiser after wiff a couple of the troops fur a few jars. back hame at the gaff nooo wae the burd, bout tae tan a pizza
> nae danger



bout tae tan a pizza- LOVE IT!!!!!
  
I get a kick out of the double meanings and borrowed meanings in the patter!!!!! 

Are you FROM Glasgow?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, they played well today and Arsenal never played their best player in the first half !
> Leeds won yesterday by the same score, so i'm happy, too.


Yea I watched Leeds also yesterday they played well too we should av scored more


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seriously though, don't ferrets eat degus and torts ?
> And fingers ?
> I knew a girl who had one, it was a lovely thing, but stank really badly.


Yea my new as got 2 n they smell of wee no matter how many times he baths them


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> Yea my new as got 2 n they smell of wee no matter how many times he baths them


Should say nephew this iPhone keypad


----------



## Moozillion

On the map, it appears that Paisley is all but a suburb of Glasgow...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea my new as got 2 n they smell of wee no matter how many times he baths them


Poor ferret died in a house fire.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor ferret died in a house fire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My lesson today was on the rise and fall of the Mediterranean countries as an axis of power. 
More interesting than it sounds.


----------



## Bee62

Hi ferrets !
They won`t smell if they are castrated ( the male ). 
In Germany ferrets are often pets.


----------



## Moozillion

The fish fry last night was deemed a good one by our little group of 8. The desserts were especially good, and many appeared to be homemade. My Amarretto cake was VERY nice! At the end of the evening, they had too many desserts left, so they were giving them away 2 at a time! Hubby was happy with that!  So, St. Peter's racked up serious points in the dessert category!!! 

Next week we'll check out the fish fry at St. Anselm's, in the next little town over. Which is also the town where my little mud turtle, Jacques, was found!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The fish fry last night was deemed a good one by our little group of 8. The desserts were especially good, and many appeared to be homemade. My Amarretto cake was VERY nice! At the end of the evening, they had too many desserts left, so they were giving them away 2 at a time! Hubby was happy with that!  So, St. Peter's racked up serious points in the dessert category!!!
> 
> Next week we'll check out the fish fry at St. Anselm's, in the next little town over. Which is also the town where my little mud turtle, Jacques, was found!!!!


Hello, Jacques! 
Glad it was a good one, all this sounds like great yummy fun. 
Keep us posted on the scores.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Stuart S. said:


> I appreciate the welcome, I'll probably only stop by on Tuesdays if the squirrels are eating the yellow skittles first because I can't stand those things... y'all have a great day!


Oooh, you'll fit right in.
Welcome!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> The fish fry last night was deemed a good one by our little group of 8. The desserts were especially good, and many appeared to be homemade. My Amarretto cake was VERY nice! At the end of the evening, they had too many desserts left, so they were giving them away 2 at a time! Hubby was happy with that!  So, St. Peter's racked up serious points in the dessert category!!!
> 
> Next week we'll check out the fish fry at St. Anselm's, in the next little town over. Which is also the town where my little mud turtle, Jacques, was found!!!!


I LOVES ME a fish fry.
What kind of fish?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've seen the one.
> A bit expensive but worth it, one supposes.
> Hello again, Ed.


Considering that I've never actually hatched an egg and have a perfect record of like 0 in 38. Yes, it's not cheap.
But this way, I can get my closed chamber back into shape in case any actually hatch.
My closed chamber was converted into an incubator.
Leaving me with no plan for hatchlings


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's because they haven't banned ferrets from smoking in the USA.
> In The UK it's illegal for a ferret under the age of 8 years old to purchase cigarettes.
> After that they can and thus die at 15.


On the plus side....Ferrets will eat cats.
I once had a ferret bite me clean through my thumb and thumbnail and refused to let go.
I didn't want to hurt the little sh.t, so I walked around biting my lip and cursing untill the owner, an x girlfriend pried it off.
It was a male, and it DID stink,too.
To this day, that thumb nail grows with a little groove in the middle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> On the plus side....Ferrets will eat cats.
> I once had a ferret bite me clean through my thumb and thumbnail and refused to let go.
> I didn't want to hurt the little sh.t, so I walked around biting my lip and cursing untill the owner, an x girlfriend pried it off.
> It was a male, and it DID stink,too.
> To this day, that thumb nail grows with a little groove in the middle.


Still, could be an answer to your cat problem. 
Trouble is I would worry about the tortoises. 
The girl I knew with one also reeked faintly of ferret.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I LOVES ME a fish fry.
> What kind of fish?


FRESH catfish!!!  Sides included a choice of 2 from: coleslaw, french fries and potato salad.  They also had fried shrimp! (MY personal favorite!!!) One church, I forget which one, offers a few grilled chicken salads for those people who might be allergic to seafood. Although if you're allergic to seafood, living in south Louisiana is gonna be MIGHTY tough!!!


----------



## Moozillion

So THAT'S Scotsmen keep in their sporrans!!!!!!  @johnandjade


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still, could be an answer to your cat problem.
> Trouble is I would worry about the tortoises.
> The girl I knew with one also reeked faintly of ferret.


True story.
I once refused to date a girl that kept box turtles because I thought real or imagined that she smelled of turtle.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone some pics


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> True story.
> I once refused to date a girl that kept box turtles because I thought real or imagined that she smelled of turtle.


I refused to date a girl because she smelled of cheese and onion crisps. (chips) 
Years later, i met her again and she was gorgeous and smelled nice. 
I asked her out . 
She told me where to get off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So THAT'S Scotsmen keep in their sporrans!!!!!!  @johnandjade
> 
> 
> View attachment 201253


I expect John keeps degus in his.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone some pics
> View attachment 201255
> View attachment 201256
> View attachment 201257


Hi, Shelly! 
Hi, Noel.  
WOW ! 
You have been busy !
Top marks, they're excellent. 
Do you export ?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam.


----------



## Bee62

....... and Good night...


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone some pics
> View attachment 201255
> View attachment 201256
> View attachment 201257


GOSH, that's a gorgeous tort!!!!!  And a really GREAT enclosure, too!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect John keeps degus in his.


Of course, if he gets a ferret, Jade can ask him, "is that a ferret  in your sporran, or are you happy to see me?" 

(don't tell Yvonne I made a naughty post!!!!!! )

@Yvonne G


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ....... and Good night...


Hello ! 
Goodbye! 
Silly and Willy are telling me they haven't been fed. 
I suspect they are fibbing but I'll feed them some of wifey's mackerel anyway. 
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Of course, if he gets a ferret, Jade can ask him, "is that a ferret  in your sporran, or are you happy to see me?"
> 
> (don't tell Yvonne I made a naughty post!!!!!! )
> 
> @Yvonne G


YVVVOOOONNNNNNNNNNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! I see it, a little late, but I see it. . . and I've got my eye on you, you naughty, naughty boy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oooops, I see that it was Mooz who made the naughty post. Well shame on you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oooops, I see that it was Mooz who made the naughty post. Well shame on you too.


Not me! 
I am innocent! 
It was naughty Bea. 
I am just being a good citizen of Tortoise Forum.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, tattle tale.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Shelly!
> Hi, Noel.
> WOW !
> You have been busy !
> Top marks, they're excellent.
> Do you export ?


Thanks Adam
Shelly said hi 
She didn't want to do back in her old enclosure
I don't blame her. 
Her new castle is quite nice 
Yes I do export
I may come along for the ride to make sure it arrives in one piece though


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> GOSH, that's a gorgeous tort!!!!!  And a really GREAT enclosure, too!!!!


Thanks!
Shelly is a rescue from TFO 
Such a sweetie 
The enclosure is coming along great  it's always great to have help


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, tattle tale.


Yup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Adam
> Shelly said hi
> She didn't want to do back in her old enclosure
> I don't blame her.
> Her new castle is quite nice
> Yes I do export
> I may come along for the ride to make sure it arrives in one piece though


You'd be most welcome, Noel. 
And I'm sure she Tidgy would love a big castle. 
And bring Shelly. 
Tidgy would love the opportunity to chase her off her territory!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Sleep well.
I have another lesson on British Sheds, tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
I've had too many sodas and spent too much money on the internet.
I'm not even slightly sleepy.
Kelly and the dog have dozed off, though.


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> Shelly is a rescue from TFO
> Such a sweetie
> The enclosure is coming along great  it's always great to have help


Shelly is gorgeous and a lovely enclosure she will love it


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> bout tae tan a pizza- LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> I get a kick out of the double meanings and borrowed meanings in the patter!!!!!
> 
> Are you FROM Glasgow?




paisley, its a town just next to glasgow. oddly enough, glasgow airport is in paisley


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all . 

the one day don't have to wake early and naturally i woke at 0530


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone!

I have family over later and I'm having a bad hair day. I slept in French plaits as I forgot to take them out and now my hair is huge! I don't know what to do with it!


----------



## spud's_mum

Also, Monty is 6 today!!!


----------



## Bee62

*Hello everyone in here ! Have a beautiful sunday !*


----------



## Bee62

@spudthetortoise

Hi,

what I see from your hair looks* beautiful* to me ! Curls are always nice, but I think you don`t like them ?


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> good mornooning one and all .
> 
> the one day don't have to wake early and naturally i woke at 0530



Guten Morgen John.
Hey, your beautiful man. I wish you a* beautiful* day.


----------



## Bee62

@AZtortsMum

Your Shelly is a* beautifu*l littlebig girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all .
> 
> the one day don't have to wake early and naturally i woke at 0530


Good afternoon, John. 
I didn't get to sleep til after 7. and only got up an hour ago. 
Oh, dear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have family over later and I'm having a bad hair day. I slept in French plaits as I forgot to take them out and now my hair is huge! I don't know what to do with it!
> View attachment 201280
> View attachment 201281


Good afternoon, Spud's Mum. 
Nice to see you. 
Or your hair, anyway. 
Iron ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spudthetortoise said:


> Also, Monty is 6 today!!!


Happy Birthday, Monty! 
Have a great day !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Hello everyone in here ! Have a beautiful sunday !*


Good afternoon, ccl Bee, Sabine 
Hope you're having,and continue to have, a wonderful Sunday yourself !


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Guten Morgen John.
> Hey, your beautiful man. I wish you a* beautiful* day.


----------



## Laura1412

Afternoon all my friends and torts hope u all well and having a nice relaxing Sunday


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> Also, Monty is 6 today!!!




happy birthday monty!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> I didn't get to sleep til after 7. and only got up an hour ago.
> Oh, dear.




i fell back asleep, just woke up. i best get up, lots to do today


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon all my friends and torts hope u all well and having a nice relaxing Sunday




good afternoon ma'am


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.
Thanks for your wishes. I tell you in the evening if they come true.
I wish you and your *beautiful* wifey and *beautiful* Tidgy a *beautif*ul day !

Kavakk kvakk kvaaakk ! ( Silly and Willy wish you the same )


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon ma'am


How r u today @johnandjade and how is fido


----------



## Moozillion

spudthetortoise said:


> Also, Monty is 6 today!!!


Happy Birthday, Monty!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon all my friends and torts hope u all well and having a nice relaxing Sunday


Good afternoon, Laura. 
May your Sunday be most wonderful.


----------



## johnandjade

things to do... 

put on a washing 

tidy/take bins out

change bedding

clean friends car

tidy up spare room 

dust/hoover house

shave and bath. 


think that's everything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i fell back asleep, just woke up. i best get up, lots to do today


I have a lesson in two hours, nothing else to worry about today.


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

Hi John,

the video you have posted is georgious ! Thanks !
Beautiful sunday to you ! Ich wünsche dir einen wunderschönen Sonntag !


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> How r u today @johnandjade and how is fido




i have seen the little fellow yet, i still haven't made it out of bed! i'm hangover free today though, rare on a sunday 

hope all is well with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Thanks for your wishes. I tell you in the evening if they come true.
> I wish you and your *beautiful* wifey and *beautiful* Tidgy a *beautif*ul day !
> 
> Kavakk kvakk kvaaakk ! ( Silly and Willy wish you the same )


Kavakk kvakk kvaaakk? Silly and Willy. 
wifey says thank you and Tidgy says she knows she is.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday, Monty!!!!!




i had a dream you came to paisley!!! we drank tea and visited the museum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> things to do...
> 
> put on a washing
> 
> tidy/take bins out
> 
> change bedding
> 
> clean friends car
> 
> tidy up spare room
> 
> dust/hoover house
> 
> shave and bath.
> 
> 
> think that's everything


Change bedding - Yours or the degus or Fido's ?
Shave and bath, - you, the degus, Fido or Jade ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a lesson in two hours, nothing else to worry about today.




first things first, rolls and sausage!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> the video you have posted is georgious ! Thanks !
> Beautiful sunday to you ! Ich wünsche dir einen wunderschönen Sonntag !




danke, und du


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had a dream you came to paisley!!! we drank tea and visited the museum


I dreamed I was with the Japanese army in their invasion of Mexico. 
Hmmm.
Wonder what that means ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel. 
Enclosure work or a lazy day today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> first things first, rolls and sausage!


Coffee and cigarette.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kavakk kvakk kvaaakk? Silly and Willy.
> wifey says thank you and Tidgy says she knows she is.




i had a taxi driver from pakistan yesterday, i asked how to say thank you.... he started to speak, shhhhooc

i interrupted with shock'o'ran. he understood , i paid and tipped, he said shock'o'ran to me, i replied with shock'o'ran wishhyyy wishhy wishhy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Change bedding - Yours or the degus or Fido's ?
> Shave and bath, - you, the degus, Fido or Jade ?




it's semtex for the goos remember


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone




good morning mom  it's a beautiful day today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i had a taxi driver from pakistan yesterday, i asked how to say thank you.... he started to speak, shhhhooc
> 
> i interrupted with shock'o'ran. he understood , i paid and tipped, he said shock'o'ran to me, i replied with shock'o'ran wishhyyy wishhy wishhy


Very good, sir, though i somehow doubt he would have quite understood the last bit.


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> danke, und du



Mir geht es gut. Ich habe einen schönen Sonntag.
( I am fine. I have a beautiful sunday )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgys Dad said
[QUOTEChange bedding - Yours or the degus or Fido's ?
Shave and bath, - you, the degus, Fido or Jade ?][/QUOTE]

Having head cinema ( so it is said in German ) . *L O L !!!*


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Mir geht es gut. Ich habe einen schönen Sonntag.
> ( I am fine. I have a beautiful sunday )




ich essen mein freustuck


----------



## johnandjade

und ich trinken bud


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> und ich trinken bud



Guten Appetit !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> things to do...
> 
> put on a washing
> 
> tidy/take bins out
> 
> change bedding
> 
> clean friends car
> 
> tidy up spare room
> 
> dust/hoover house
> 
> shave and bath.
> 
> 
> think that's everything


I'm a friend ? If so do I my truck washed ?


----------



## Bee62

Want some sugar for tea or coffee ????
Or a sugar, candy, honey girl ?

This is a song for* Jade !*


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> May your Sunday be most wonderful.


Thank u Adam hope u wifey and tidgy is well


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm a friend ? If so do I my truck washed ?




of course gramps 

last time i cleaned this guys car he got a few hundred pounds worth of work for £20 ! 

.. he usually gives me a case of bud as well


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Want some sugar for tea or coffee ????
> Or a sugar, candy, honey girl ?
> 
> This is a song for* Jade !*




ich trinken tea mit milch und zwie zuker


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Guten Appetit !


Good afternoon Sabine hope u well


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Laura,

how is your Clyde today ?
I am well. Thank you for asking me.


----------



## johnandjade

sausages nearly ready, think i'll have 'broon sauce' on them


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> first things first, rolls and sausage!


Yummy


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Enclosure work or a lazy day today ?


More enclosure work today. 
Painting and caulking. 
I'm going to see if I can wire up Shelly's condo today.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom  it's a beautiful day today


Morning John


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Laura,
> 
> how is your Clyde today ?
> I am well. Thank you for asking me.


My Clyde as come out his hide on his own again today as basked and been to his food slate on 2 occasions and eaten also wee and poo again now he is back in his hide but that is not un usual for him he normally go to bed around 2:30/3:00 has been pottering around his enclosure also and is very alert wen I talk to him his head is up


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John




good morning mom   another busy day today for you i see. you're doing an awesome job , loved the pictures and shellys face was beautiful


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> My Clyde as come out his hide on his own again today as basked and been to his food slate on 2 occasions and eaten also wee and poo again now he is back in his hide but that is not un usual for him he normally go to bed around 2:30/3:00 has been pottering around his enclosure also and is very alert wen I talk to him his head is up



brilliant


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> brilliant


I'm hopin so I can still hear that little popping sound but no other symptoms and is eatin well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 201285
> 
> 
> und ich trinken bud


Yuuuuuuuuumyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> I'm hopin so I can still hear that little popping sound but no other symptoms and is eatin well




hopefully it'll soon ease off, he's eating and not getting any discharge, hes a fighter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm a friend ? If so do I my truck washed ?


It'll cost you a few Buds, I expect.
Good morning, Grandpa.


----------



## johnandjade

there's a strange unusual glow in the sky today, could it be this so called 'sunshine' i have read about??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll cost you a few Buds, I expect.
> Good morning, Grandpa.




snap'ish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sausages nearly ready, think i'll have 'broon sauce' on them
> View attachment 201286


Stocked up nicely on HP.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Laura,

glad to read that Clydes is well. Great !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yummy


SNAP !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> More enclosure work today.
> Painting and caulking.
> I'm going to see if I can wire up Shelly's condo today.


Be careful not to wire up Shelly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> My Clyde as come out his hide on his own again today as basked and been to his food slate on 2 occasions and eaten also wee and poo again now he is back in his hide but that is not un usual for him he normally go to bed around 2:30/3:00 has been pottering around his enclosure also and is very alert wen I talk to him his head is up


Splendid news! 
I think he's fine and happy.


----------



## Bee62

Snap !





Nice turtle !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there's a strange unusual glow in the sky today, could it be this so called 'sunshine' i have read about??


Nuclear fall out, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Snap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice turtle !


Very friendly chap.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> glad to read that Clydes is well. Great !


Thank you Sabine I will still monitor and keep up the temps for a week or 2


----------



## johnandjade

giggles http://www.attention2detailscotland.co.uk/crystal-price-package/

this a guy who i got fired from our mob, terrible attitude as well as quality of work. 

alarm bells should ring as a 3 stage paint correction should be provided as well as a paint sealint.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid news!
> I think he's fine and happy.


I hope so Adam I still continue to monitor and keep my temps that bit higher for a couple of weeks just to be safe


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> giggles http://www.attention2detailscotland.co.uk/crystal-price-package/
> 
> this a guy who i got fired from our mob, terrible attitude as well as quality of work.
> 
> alarm bells should ring as a 3 stage paint correction should be provided as well as a paint sealint.




oh, and sealent is applied after waxing


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> I hope so Adam I still continue to monitor and keep my temps that bit higher for a couple of weeks just to be safe



one lucky tort


----------



## johnandjade

just going on 1500, i guess i should start my day


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> hopefully it'll soon ease off, he's eating and not getting any discharge, hes a fighter


Yea he as eaten every day some days less then others but he is still eating something no discharge his noes and eyes are clear that was he after bath yesterday


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> just going on 1500, i guess i should start my day



Me too ! My cats are waiting for me.
Speak you later friends, and if I can catch some nuclear fall out here, I will enjoy it, Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Yea he as eaten every day some days less then others but he is still eating something no discharge his noes and eyes are clear that was he after bath yesterday



handsome chap


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> giggles http://www.attention2detailscotland.co.uk/crystal-price-package/
> 
> this a guy who i got fired from our mob, terrible attitude as well as quality of work.
> 
> alarm bells should ring as a 3 stage paint correction should be provided as well as a paint sealint.


But most people wouldn't know that.
I get as far as "Clean car"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just going on 1500, i guess i should start my day


Still an hour before my lesson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> Me too ! My cats are waiting for me.
> Speak you later friends, and if I can catch some nuclear fall out here, I will enjoy it, Adam.


Not if your skin falls off.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still an hour before my lesson.




i have no motivation today at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have no motivation today at all


Good. 
It's supposed to be your day off!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i had a dream you came to paisley!!! we drank tea and visited the museum


How cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

well, i bagged up the rubbish... gathered up the laundry... 

and that's all!! my mate had to go out, so jobs off till tomorrow. jade came home and said we are calling in for dinner, so the onsie's back on and the games a bogey.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's raining today. This means housework!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining today. This means housework!




booo  . i'm playing its the sabbath card, have a day off


----------



## johnandjade

can't decide what to call in for tea, and out of beer


----------



## johnandjade

have found italian that delivers beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> well, i bagged up the rubbish... gathered up the laundry...
> 
> and that's all!! my mate had to go out, so jobs off till tomorrow. jade came home and said we are calling in for dinner, so the onsie's back on and the games a bogey.


Splendid. 
Just finished Sheds : Lesson 2 
So off til Wednesday now.


----------



## johnandjade

pizza, pasta, meetballs, garlic bread with cheese, 2x apple and pear tarts with ice cream and 8 bottles of beer.. £50 better be good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining today. This means housework!


It may rain here later. 
This means possible ceiling collapse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have found italian that delivers beer


I like Italians. 
What's his name ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pizza, pasta, meetballs, garlic bread with cheese, 2x apple and pear tarts with ice cream and 8 bottles of beer.. £50 better be good!


Blimey !
What happened to the economy drive ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> Just finished Sheds : Lesson 2
> So off til Wednesday now.




woohoo 

monday and tuesday bring more 12hr shifts, wednesday will be like a day off for me as well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like Italians.
> What's his name ?



gunther


----------



## JSWallace

Oh so this is the Cold Dark Room??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> pizza, pasta, meetballs, garlic bread with cheese, 2x apple and pear tarts with ice cream and 8 bottles of beer.. £50 better be good!


That's almost a month's money's worth of food for us 
(except for alcohol and wifey's treats) .


----------



## Momof4

Laura1412 said:


> Yea he as eaten every day some days less then others but he is still eating something no discharge his noes and eyes are clear that was he after bath yesterday



Good morning roomies!

It's cold and windy here and I made myself a lovely cup of Moroccan Mint tea to keep me warm while watching my kid play soccer! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their day! I'll check back later


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining today. This means housework!




Our rain should be here anytime and I'm sure I'll end up doing housework too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey !
> What happened to the economy drive ?




i blame jade. its a 5 week wage plus the OT this month, and i really want a beer but stuck to fluffy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh so this is the Cold Dark Room??


It is indeed. 
Welcome, Jane, draw up an armadillo to sit on, but don't sit on a hedgehog, I'll poke a flying jellyfish or two to illumine the place a tad and the One-Legged Pirate will fetch you a beverage of choice.


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Oh so this is the Cold Dark Room??



wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning roomies!
> 
> It's cold and windy here and I made myself a lovely cup of Moroccan Mint tea to keep me warm while watching my kid play soccer!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day! I'll check back later


Points for the tea. 
I thought the kid was giving up soccer ?
Good morning, Kathy.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Good morning roomies!
> 
> It's cold and windy here and I made myself a lovely cup of Moroccan Mint tea to keep me warm while watching my kid play soccer!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day! I'll check back later




nooooo, it's the sabbath


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i blame jade. its a 5 week wage plus the OT this month, and i really want a beer but stuck to fluffy.


Enjoy! 
I'm going to have a couple of glasses of wine in a moment. 
First in over a week.


----------



## JSWallace

I'm going to feel at home here if it involves food and wine!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It may rain here later.
> This means possible ceiling collapse.



Yipes! I'll take housework any day over that. (Never thought I'd ever say that)


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> Oh so this is the Cold Dark Room??



Hi Jane!

Welcome to the CDR! Be careful for the stuff all over the floor (it's quite dark in here and you can't see where you're going). According to Adam (Tidgy'sDad) there's a pirate in here who will serve you a drink of your choice (if it's available).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!
> I'm going to have a couple of glasses of wine in a moment.
> First in over a week.



guntar delivers wine as well!


----------



## JSWallace

How does the pirate manage to see what drinks he has available?


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to feel at home here if it involves food and wine!



I'd be a bit leery of tasting or drinking anything in here. There are spiders up in the corners and strange creatures wandering about


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> How does the pirate manage to see what drinks he has available?



Good question!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> How does the pirate manage to see what drinks he has available?




he also has a wooden leg and no name


----------



## JSWallace

Sounds an interesting sort of place though!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I'd be a bit leery of tasting or drinking anything in here. There are spiders up in the corners and strange creatures wandering about




to be fair its an aranchid woollyyuss  

it's the meerkats you got to watch for


----------



## Yvonne G

So you're saying he keeps the drinks in his nameless wooden leg?


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Sounds an interesting sort of place though!




the best


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> So you're saying he keeps the drinks in his nameless wooden leg?




kind of like a 'hip fask'


----------



## JSWallace

What about the Camels??!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Sounds an interesting sort of place though!


Welcome Jane we not a bad bunch here in the Cdr


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to feel at home here if it involves food and wine!


And lots and lots of cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! I'll take housework any day over that. (Never thought I'd ever say that)


Hopefully my repairs and roof sealing will have worked.
This time.........


----------



## JSWallace

Cheese as well, this place gets better and better!


----------



## Yvonne G

Adam hasn't allowed any camels in here. Plenty of other creatures, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> How does the pirate manage to see what drinks he has available?





Yvonne G said:


> Good question!


Errrrrrrrrr..................
Each bottle has a different shape, and the Pirate knows which is which. 
Th drinks machine has a code in braille for each of the soft drinks.


----------



## JSWallace

Yes I already heard about his dislike of camels! Suppose would need to be a big place to fit them in anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> to be fair its an aranchid woollyyuss
> 
> it's the meerkats you got to watch for


Yes, the Wool Spider somewhere up above.
Or not. 
It's never been seen.


----------



## JSWallace

Can't read braille so will have to stick with the pirates alcoholic drinks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> What about the Camels??!


There was one camel. 
Icicle by name.
I ate him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Adam hasn't allowed any camels in here. Plenty of other creatures, though.


Including Silly and Willy, the two new Humboldt Penguins.


----------



## JSWallace

Blimey you must have a good appetite to consume a whole camel! Humps and all??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes I already heard about his dislike of camels! Suppose would need to be a big place to fit them in anyway!


It is a _huge _place. 
Only 9 corners identified so far. 
The full extent is unknown. 
People have gone missing for months exploring and we haven't even located the ceiling yet, though Bea (Moozillion) climbed quite high up the walls and found a nice ledge.


----------



## JSWallace

So how many people in here? Don't the penguins make a bit of a mess?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Can't read braille so will have to stick with the pirates alcoholic drinks


Very wise, the coffee's not too good, except when I make it, and the soft drinks mainly consists of Mountain Dew for Ed (Zeropilot) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Blimey you must have a good appetite to consume a whole camel! Humps and all??


I had help from wifey and some of the other Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> So how many people in here? Don't the penguins make a bit of a mess?


I guess there's about fifteen regular Roommates and another dozen or so who post occasionally. 
The penguins are new, brought in by Sabine (Bee62) from Germany, she is hoping to sell the guano in a few years time.


----------



## JSWallace

Oh my, if she's leaving the guano around for that long the place is going to stink. I'm really not sure penguins should be in here. They need water and stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my, if she's leaving the guano around for that long the place is going to stink. I'm really not sure penguins should be in here. They need water and stuff


I was also worried. 
It's Cold enough, but the water comes from the overflow from the jellyfish tank.
And Sabine has promised she will feed them properly. 
I gave them some mackerel yesterday and Mooz gave them sardines and mustard a couple of days back.


----------



## Laura1412

Well roomies are we all well this evening time now too chill out for me with a nice coffee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well roomies are we all well this evening time now too chill out for me with a nice coffee


DISASTER ! 
wifey has 'lost' both our corkscrews and i can't open the wine.


----------



## JSWallace

Mmm maybe they will be OK then! I feel I have sort of gatecrashed your room? Should I introduce myself properly?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Mmm maybe they will be OK then! I feel I have sort of gatecrashed your room? Should I introduce myself properly?


Everyone welcome here, Grandpa mentioned it to you and I provided the link, so you were invited! 
Some prefer to remain mysterious, but please give us details if you wish. 
I know you're Jane from Derby, West Midlands, and have a Russian with an eye problem after hibernation, but not much more.


----------



## JSWallace

Oh yes I suppose you did invite me! For which I thank you! I suppose maybe that's all you need to know for now ? Although Derby is in the East Midlands, very different to the West Midlands!! Hello to you all anyway..


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all 




Progress from today. 
I had to stop due to the wind picking up and my neighbors deciding to weed wack and mow into the wind with gas powered tools *sigh*
I hope everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes I suppose you did invite me! For which I thank you! I suppose maybe that's all you need to know for now ? Although Derby is in the East Midlands, very different to the West Midlands!! Hello to you all anyway..


Oopps, of course it is. 
I was thinking of Dudley, i expect.


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes I suppose you did invite me! For which I thank you! I suppose maybe that's all you need to know for now ? Although Derby is in the East Midlands, very different to the West Midlands!! Hello to you all anyway..


Hello and welcome!
I'm Noel from Arizona, in the US


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> View attachment 201308
> View attachment 201309
> View attachment 201310
> 
> Progress from today.
> I had to stop due to the wind picking up and my neighbors deciding to weed wack and mow into the wind with gas powered tools *sigh*
> I hope everyone is well


All splendid here, Noel, 'cept I can't get my wine bottles open. 
I like the green colour, not too bright, blends in well .


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> DISASTER !
> wifey has 'lost' both our corkscrews and i can't open the wine.


That's no good Adam give wifey a noes biffin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> That's no good Adam give wifey a noes biffin


Ha de ha ! 
She's teaching just now, so I will administer the nose punishment afterwards.


----------



## JSWallace

Oh yes Dudley is West Midlands. Did you say you live in Morocco?


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> View attachment 201308
> View attachment 201309
> View attachment 201310
> 
> Progress from today.
> I had to stop due to the wind picking up and my neighbors deciding to weed wack and mow into the wind with gas powered tools *sigh*
> I hope everyone is well


Very nice enclosure looking good Shelly will love it


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes Dudley is West Midlands. Did you say you live in Morocco?


I'm not too far from you Jane I live in Mansfield nottinghmashire


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes Dudley is West Midlands. Did you say you live in Morocco?


Yup. 
Nearly 12 years now. 
Before that I have lived in Poland, Saudi Arabia, Thailand, and the UK of course.


----------



## JSWallace

Hi Noel, don't suppose you're struggling to get the fire going in Arizona!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha !
> She's teaching just now, so I will administer the nose punishment afterwards.


Bless wifey


----------



## JSWallace

Wow, that's a lot of places! You're British?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All splendid here, Noel, 'cept I can't get my wine bottles open.
> I like the green colour, not too bright, blends in well .


Thanks!
Use a pair of scissors
The color is one of my favorites


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> Use a pair of scissors
> The color is one of my favorites


I was thinking of using an axe. 
But your idea is probably better.


----------



## JSWallace

Hey Laura yes you're just up the M1! Hi!


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Very nice enclosure looking good Shelly will love it


Thanks Laura
Shelly was sad when I put her back in her old enclosure last night. 
Hopefully I will have her moved into her castle by the middle of the week


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hey Laura yes you're just up the M1! Hi!


Yea not to far nice to meet u I have a horsefield also my Clyde


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Wow, that's a lot of places! You're British?


Yup. 
Half English, Half Welsh, Somerset boy really. 
Ooooh-arrrrrr!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Hi Noel, don't suppose you're struggling to get the fire going in Arizona!


Not today


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Laura
> Shelly was sad when I put her back in her old enclosure last night.
> Hopefully I will have her moved into her castle by the middle of the week


You doin a amazing job bless u Shelly is so lucky


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> You doin a amazing job bless u Shelly is so lucky


Thanks
I love my girls


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks
> I love my girls


How many torts av u got


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> pizza, pasta, meetballs, garlic bread with cheese, 2x apple and pear tarts with ice cream and 8 bottles of beer.. £50 better be good!


So what will you order for Jade?


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> How many torts av u got


I have 3


----------



## JSWallace

Oooh-aaar indeed!


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> I have 3


What sort of torts is ur other 2


----------



## JSWallace

I just have the one, Nelly, Horsfield 12 years old although I have only had her for two years. Had my last tortoise for nearly 50 years!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone some pics
> View attachment 201255
> View attachment 201256
> View attachment 201257


What a gorgeous tort!
Love the tort houses!


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> What sort of torts is ur other 2


They are the same as Shelly. 
They are Sulcatas all females


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Of course, if he gets a ferret, Jade can ask him, "is that a ferret  in your sporran, or are you happy to see me?"
> 
> (don't tell Yvonne I made a naughty post!!!!!! )
> 
> @Yvonne G


 That's made me laugh out loud!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> What a gorgeous tort!
> Love the tort houses!


Thanks Lyn 
Shelly was supervising and being a ham


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have family over later and I'm having a bad hair day. I slept in French plaits as I forgot to take them out and now my hair is huge! I don't know what to do with it!
> View attachment 201280
> View attachment 201281


Looks like you've had a hair raising experience.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have family over later and I'm having a bad hair day. I slept in French plaits as I forgot to take them out and now my hair is huge! I don't know what to do with it!
> View attachment 201280
> View attachment 201281


I kinda like the look.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> DISASTER !
> wifey has 'lost' both our corkscrews and i can't open the wine.




just cork and decant


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Also, Monty is 6 today!!!


Happy birthday Monty!
Don't drink too much - you'll feel ruff in the morning!


----------



## johnandjade

dinner was awesome  and the beer was cold


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I kinda like the look.


Good evening ed r u ok


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Spud's Mum.
> Nice to see you.
> Or your hair, anyway.
> Iron ?


Hair today, gone tomorrow - hopefully not!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I dreamed I was with the Japanese army in their invasion of Mexico.
> Hmmm.
> Wonder what that means ?


....too much cheese before bed?


----------



## JSWallace

Blue cheese?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> DISASTER !
> wifey has 'lost' both our corkscrews and i can't open the wine.


Sounds like a job for International Rescue!
Won't be long......
Thunderbirds are go!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> View attachment 201308
> View attachment 201309
> View attachment 201310
> 
> Progress from today.
> I had to stop due to the wind picking up and my neighbors deciding to weed wack and mow into the wind with gas powered tools *sigh*
> I hope everyone is well


They look fantastic!
You are so clever!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oopps, of course it is.
> I was thinking of Dudley, i expect.


Dudley Moore?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> I'm not too far from you Jane I live in Mansfield nottinghmashire


One of my friends and colleagues is from Mansfield, her Mum still lives there and her sister is a florist there.


----------



## JSWallace

No Dudley is a place in UK! West Midlands


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes I suppose you did invite me! For which I thank you! I suppose maybe that's all you need to know for now ? Although Derby is in the East Midlands, very different to the West Midlands!! Hello to you all anyway..


.......and my best friend lives in Tansley!


----------



## JSWallace

So are you in UK too Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
It's been busy in here but just managed to catch up with you all!
Welcome to Jane too!
I'm Lyn from S Wales.
I am owned by Lola - a male leopard tortoise who was found in a field about 2.5 years ago.
I don't know much about his history.
He maybe about 6 years old and has sadly lost his left rear foot sometime in his past.

You don't have to be mad to be in the CDR - but it helps!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> So are you in UK too Lyn?


Our posts must have passed in cyber space, yes I am.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> One of my friends and colleagues is from Mansfield, her Mum still lives there and her sister is a florist there.


It's not a bad place to be honest we not bad folk


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> It's not a bad place to be honest we not bad folk


Hi Laura, I've never been there but I'm sure it's a lovely place !


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi Laura, I've never been there but I'm sure it's a lovely place !


Yea not to bad Lyn were do u live


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Yea not to bad Lyn were do u live


I'm in South Wales


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just cork and decant


Luckily, several nose-biffings later, she has just found the corkscrew.
Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!
At last!
Cheers!


----------



## JSWallace

You've waited all this time for a drink? That's impressive! I would have broken the bottle and strained the wine by now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hair today, gone tomorrow - hopefully not!


If I may speak baldly, that's not funny. 
I prefer heyebrow humour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....too much cheese before bed?


Impossible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Blue cheese?


No, cheese makes me happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a job for International Rescue!
> Won't be long......
> Thunderbirds are go!


I think I've got the Brains.
You nosey Parker, you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I may speak baldly, that's not funny.
> I prefer heyebrow humour.


Eye like lashings of humour too!


----------



## JSWallace

Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Dudley Moore?


The flat area just outside Dudley ?
No, I meant the Seven Dudley Sins.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly is enjoying her lazy day. 
She told me she's not mad about not finishing today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> It's been busy in here but just managed to catch up with you all!
> Welcome to Jane too!
> I'm Lyn from S Wales.
> I am owned by Lola - a male leopard tortoise who was found in a field about 2.5 years ago.
> I don't know much about his history.
> He maybe about 6 years old and has sadly lost his left rear foot sometime in his past.
> 
> You don't have to be mad to be in the CDR - but it helps!


Good evening, Lyn.
And we all love Lola. 
Lyn, spends a lot of time in the fields looking for tortoises, Jane.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe says hi too. I woke her as you can see


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> It's not a bad place to be honest we not bad folk


If they're all like you, you're right! 
I went once, but can't remember much about it to be honest.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've got the Brains.
> You nosey Parker, you.


I know I was just being silly
you may say I was Virgil on the ridiculous


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> So are you in UK too Lyn?





Lyn W said:


> Our posts must have passed in cyber space, yes I am.


Jane, so people get an alert to your posts you can reply to them directly using the "Reply" option under each post far bottom right, to the right of the "Like" button and the post number. 
Otherwise your post may be missed by the other person. 
If you're just generalizing, don't use it. 
(Sorry, just trying to be helpful) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You've waited all this time for a drink? That's impressive! I would have broken the bottle and strained the wine by now!


I was very close. 
I'm pleased with myself for resisting starting on the spirits.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> of course gramps
> 
> last time i cleaned this guys car he got a few hundred pounds worth of work for £20 !
> 
> .. he usually gives me a case of bud as well


Well choose the day he delivers the case of Bud you wash I'll drink !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Eye like lashings of humour too!


The root of a lot of the world's problems is a lack of humour. 
And hair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 201322
> 
> Shelly is enjoying her lazy day.
> She told me she's not mad about not finishing today


Hello again, Shelly! 
i'll be doing this for the next two days.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Luckily, several nose-biffings later, she has just found the corkscrew.
> Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!
> At last!
> Cheers!


Poor wifey I bet she as given u some noes biffin back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Moe says hi too. I woke her as you can see
> View attachment 201323


Hello, Moe. 
Crikey, all these tortoise action shots are making me quite exhausted.


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 201322
> 
> Shelly is enjoying her lazy day.
> She told me she's not mad about not finishing today


Beautiful ❤


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know I was just being silly
> you may say I was Virgil on the ridiculous


Great Scott! 
Gordon Bennett ! 
And the other one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well choose the day he delivers the case of Bud you wash I'll drink !!!


Hi, Grandpa. 
Our new friend Jane has joined us , as suggested by you earlier. 
Well played, sir.


----------



## JSWallace

Thanks for that Lyn, I don't see a like button though. Just seem to have option for quick reply at bottom of screen?


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Moe says hi too. I woke her as you can see
> View attachment 201323


Beautiful moe u got some lovely torts


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great Scott!
> Gordon Bennett !
> And the other one.


Jeff, Alan and John...all vanished without a Tracy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Poor wifey I bet she as given u some noes biffin back


Nope. 
If one is guilty (and she was), you can't nose-biff back. 
But i'm sure i'll get some more soon.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> If one is guilty (and she was), you can't nose-biff back.
> But i'm sure i'll get some more soon.


Yes I'm sure too but wifey to the rescue


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Thanks for that Lyn, I don't see a like button though. Just seem to have option for quick reply at bottom of screen?


Ah, you're on a phoney thing. 
Yes, that's probably it.


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Thanks for that Lyn, I don't see a like button though. Just seem to have option for quick reply at bottom of screen?


I think it was Adam's advice about replying.
Depends what device you use - I think.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, you're on a phoney thing.
> Yes, that's probably it.


I'm on a phoney thing at the mo Jane and mine is at the side of reply


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Jeff, Alan and John...all vanished without a Tracy


You're getting aHood of me!


----------



## JSWallace

I'm on phoney thing but don't seem to see what you see!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes I'm sure too but wifey to the rescue


Island myself in trouble quite often. 
So nose-biffings are never far away.


----------



## JSWallace

I just have option for quick reply at bottom but that doesn't reply to an individual post!


----------



## Lyn W

I must leave you again.......
I have a pressing appointment for a board meeting with my iron.
It will take me a while so I'll say goodnight now.
Hope everyone has a good Monday,
take care and Nos Da!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Island myself in trouble quite often.
> So nose-biffings are never far away.


Bet tidgy wishes she could nose biff wen the dandelions aren't at the ready ❤


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> I must leave you again.......
> I have a pressing appointment for a board meeting with my iron.
> It will take me a while so I'll say goodnight now.
> Hope everyone has a good Monday,
> take care and Nos Da!


You're ironing at this time of night? That's not right!!


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> I must leave you again.......
> I have a pressing appointment for a board meeting with my iron.
> It will take me a while so I'll say goodnight now.
> Hope everyone has a good Monday,
> take care and Nos Da!


Nos da Lyn hope u press on with iron/board meeting hope Lola is ok catch u tomorrow


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> I'm on a phoney thing at the mo Jane and mine is at the side of reply


Oh I have sussed it I think!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I just have option for quick reply at bottom but that doesn't reply to an individual post!


Hmmm. 
i'll have a look at wifey's phoney thing later.
If i remember.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Oh I have sussed it I think!!


Yes Jane I av got that reply bak


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I must leave you again.......
> I have a pressing appointment for a board meeting with my iron.
> It will take me a while so I'll say goodnight now.
> Hope everyone has a good Monday,
> take care and Nos Da!


Nos da, Lyn!
Nice chatting. 
Good luck with the ironing.
Spud's mum's hair ?
Have a good day tomorrow, also.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening Sabine @Bee62 have u done all your jobs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You're ironing at this time of night? That's not right!!


Lyn seems to spend an excessive amount of time ironing. 
It's a hobby, i think.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn seems to spend an excessive amount of time ironing.
> It's a hobby, i think.


If it's a hobbit she likes she can gladly do mine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bet tidgy wishes she could nose biff wen the dandelions aren't at the ready ❤


She just sulks if she doesn't get what she wants to eat. 
Goodness!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn seems to spend an excessive amount of time ironing.
> It's a hobby, i think.


No no ironing could never be a hobby..


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She just sulks if she doesn't get what she wants to eat.
> Goodness!


Bless her she is the gaffer of the house and gets what she wants,she not be too impressed if u have ad the rain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh I have sussed it I think!!


Yup.
That's it! 
And if you want to call someone who isn't in the conversation, but so that they'll get an alert without you replying to them use
@ followed by the members ID. 
so @johnandjade 
for example.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> If it's a hobbit she likes she can gladly do mine


Hobbit ?
Bilbo or Frodo ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> No no ironing could never be a hobby..


I actually don't mind it. 
wifey won't do it, so i do it all.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> That's it!
> And if you want to call someone who isn't in the conversation, but so that they'll get an alert without you replying to them use
> @ followed by the members ID.
> so @johnandjade
> for example.


Aah ok! Thanks!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually don't mind it.
> wifey won't do it, so i do it all.


Lucky wifey is all I can say to that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bless her she is the gaffer of the house and gets what she wants,she not be too impressed if u have ad the rain


She stomps about terrified if there's a thunderstorm. 
But we get 8 or 9 months of summer sun here, so mustn't grumble.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hobbit ?
> Bilbo or Frodo ?


This phone keypad as got predictive on it and it automatically puts in a word that it thinks your spelling and sometimes I don't read the message back before I press send


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Lucky wifey is all I can say to that!


Well, she does do most of the washing. 
Fair's fair.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Lucky wifey is all I can say to that!


Yea Jane me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> This phone keypad as got predictive on it and it automatically puts in a word that it thinks your spelling and sometimes I don't read the message back before I press send


I know, just kidding. 
But I love hobbits. 
And hobbies.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She stomps about terrified if there's a thunderstorm.
> But we get 8 or 9 months of summer sun here, so mustn't grumble.


Bless tidgy she's lovely ❤xx


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, just kidding.
> But I love hobbits.
> And hobbies.


What's ur hobbies Adam


----------



## Bee62

Laura 1412 said


> Good evening Sabine @Bee62 have u done all your jobs



Good evening Laura,

yes and no. Done my jobs with the animals but have to work now. 
I`ll be back in half an hour. Hope then someone is still here.
If not: Sleep well friends.
See you later .... hopefully.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura 1412 said
> 
> 
> Good evening Laura,
> 
> yes and no. Done my jobs with the animals but have to work now.
> I`ll be back in half an hour. Hope then someone is still here.
> If not: Sleep well friends.
> See you later .... hopefully.


I may be in the feathers by then but I will be here tomorrow take care


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Laura1412

Well roomies I'm off to bed so I will say good night nos da all speak tomorrow


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Well roomies I'm off to bed so I will say good night nos da all speak tomorrow


Good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> What's ur hobbies Adam


Cheese, palaeontology, Doctor Who, cheese, reading, painting, cheese, travelling, studying, cheese, Tidgy, wifey and cheese.
Did I mention cheese ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well roomies I'm off to bed so I will say good night nos da all speak tomorrow


Nos da, Laura ! 
Sleep well !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good night


Hi, Noel.
I'm still about. 
Been watching my Doctor Who episode of the day. 
Masque of Mandragora part 3 tonight. 
Very good. 
1976 a few days before my 11th birthday, i remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Momof4

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to feel at home here if it involves food and wine!




And cheese!!!


----------



## Momof4

JSWallace said:


> I'm on phoney thing but don't seem to see what you see!!




Just tap the words for the person you want to reply to and tap Quote and then type your reply.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> And cheese!!!


Did I forget to mention that ?
Good afternoon, Kathy.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for the tea.
> I thought the kid was giving up soccer ?
> Good morning, Kathy.




Wrong kid! My daughter was playing today. 
My son was giving up soccer but he didn't choose another sport so we made him try out for soccer again. 

He loves video games and thinks he's going to be a rich YouTube kid and make millions!
"You know, they buy their parents Ranger Rovers and Bentley's mom?"

He's 13 and has no brains right now!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa.
> Our new friend Jane has joined us , as suggested by you earlier.
> Well played, sir.


Great hope she is a Bud drinker !


----------



## Bee62

Hi Kathy,

glad to "see" you.


----------



## Bee62

Hello grandpa turtle


----------



## Bee62

.... and Good night ....
Seems I have no luck to speak someone.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> glad to "see" you.



Good day!! 

Our rain finally started! 
I think most of California is officially out of the drought!! 
I won't feel so guilty watering my tortoise pens down in our 100 degree summer days!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Wrong kid! My daughter was playing today.
> My son was giving up soccer but he didn't choose another sport so we made him try out for soccer again.
> 
> He loves video games and thinks he's going to be a rich YouTube kid and make millions!
> "You know, they buy their parents Ranger Rovers and Bentley's mom?"
> 
> He's 13 and has no brains right now!


It's great that American girls are so into soccer. 
I had no brains at 13 either. 
Are you supposed to ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great hope she is a Bud drinker !


Haven't asked her that, yet. 
But she likes wine! 
So that's a start .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... and Good night ....
> Seems I have no luck to speak someone.


Good night, Sabine. 
Sorry I missed you, but if you don't reply to a post or @ someone we don't know you're there. 
Sorry, hopefully chat tomorrow. 
Silly and Willy seem to be settling in well, they're sharing the One-Legged Pirate's Rum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
A pleasant half bottle of wine this evening.
Take care all of you and speak tomorrow.


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great hope she is a Bud drinker !


Don't mind a Bud , but in all honesty would prefer a cold glass of white wine ( has to be a large one though)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Jeff, Alan and John...all vanished without a Tracy




i fell asleep me lady


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibblers, 

thank tort it's monday! (repeats over and over) i will believe this one day  

i had to leave base on saturday to pick up my toys from my placement so need to taxi in to pick them up on route. will be organising a spare set, save this in future as well as for tonight's homer. 

hope everyone had a great weekend, lets grab a coffee, hit the showers then take on the world!!! 

(insert warface) OOOOHHHHHRRRAHHH!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> Don't mind a Bud , but in all honesty would prefer a cold glass of white wine ( has to be a large one though)


That's what every Old man wants is a lady that wants a big glass of wine !


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's what every Old man wants is a lady that wants a big glass of wine !


Oh and preferably a Sauvignon!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommies of the CDR.
Hope you all slept well and are in a good mood.
Spring is also back in his box here. It is rainy and cold ( 42 F ). Brrrrrr.......
I think I make fire in the wood stove.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening ed r u ok


Yes. Just busy.
How are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Ed.
I am going to have a short nap ....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Ed.
> I am going to have a short nap ....


It's 6 A.M. here.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning gang 

it's t shirt weather here today!! woohoo


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Just busy.
> How are you?


I'm good thanks ed,glad u ok


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies of the CDR.
> Hope you all slept well and are in a good mood.
> Spring is also back in his box here. It is rainy and cold ( 42 F ). Brrrrrr.......
> I think I make fire in the wood stove.


Good morning Sabine r u well


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning gang
> 
> it's t shirt weather here today!! woohoo
> View attachment 201382


T shirts  it's freezing


----------



## johnandjade

well the simpsons has the tyre fire.. https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1382350-scrapyard-blaze-leaves-3000-glasgow-homes-without-power/


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Morning is more work on shellys enclosure in store for today


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning gang
> 
> it's t shirt weather here today!! woohoo
> View attachment 201382


Get yourself South, glorious sunshine in Derby and a balmy 9 degrees!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's 82 degrees right now and muggy.
Perfect Redfoot tortoise weather.


----------



## JSWallace

Sounds marvelous, where are you?


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 82 degrees right now and muggy.
> Perfect Redfoot tortoise weather.


Sounds marvellous, where are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Sounds marvellous, where are you?


It's annoying.
Southeastern Florida U.S.A.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's annoying.
> Southeastern Florida U.S.A.


Ha I can't even imagine being annoyed by hot weather!


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's annoying.
> Southeastern Florida U.S.A.


Bet u have a nice constant sun tan ed


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Bet u have a nice constant sun tan ed




not a bad start to the day, left my lotto ticket in my kit bag on saturday.. £2.60 on it and just found a fiver in a car . 1415, and i have just had breakfast!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> not a bad start to the day, left my lotto ticket in my kit bag on saturday.. £2.60 on it and just found a fiver in a car . 1415, and i have just had breakfast!


Well don't do anything rash with all that dosh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers,
> 
> thank tort it's monday! (repeats over and over) i will believe this one day
> 
> i had to leave base on saturday to pick up my toys from my placement so need to taxi in to pick them up on route. will be organising a spare set, save this in future as well as for tonight's homer.
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend, lets grab a coffee, hit the showers then take on the world!!!
> 
> (insert warface) OOOOHHHHHRRRAHHH!!!


Good afternoon, John. 
Been preparing for a trip down south this morning, i'll be leaving shortly, so please help look after the Cold Dark Room while I'm away. 
Will be a few days, maybe a week to 9 days but need to be back for next Wednesday at the latest. 
Coffee it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh and preferably a Sauvignon!


Good afternoon, Jane. 
I do like a nice Sauvignon, but a nice dry Chablis is my first choice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's what every Old man wants is a lady that wants a big glass of wine !


Indeed. 
Especially if they leave your Bud alone ! 
Good morning, Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies of the CDR.
> Hope you all slept well and are in a good mood.
> Spring is also back in his box here. It is rainy and cold ( 42 F ). Brrrrrr.......
> I think I make fire in the wood stove.


Good afternoon, Sabine, 
Sunny, but a little breezy here, rained in the night but seems clear now. 
My ceiling has survived.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good morning, Ed.
Another nice early start for you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Ed.
> I am going to have a short nap ....


A short nap is a na.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Jane.
> I do like a nice Sauvignon, but a nice dry Chablis is my first choice.


Aah Chablis my all time favourite but a bit pricey for every day drinking. Always have a bottle on a Sunday though.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Been preparing for a trip down south this morning, i'll be leaving shortly, so please help look after the Cold Dark Room while I'm away.
> Will be a few days, maybe a week to 9 days but need to be back for next Wednesday at the latest.
> Coffee it is.


So where is down South?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> T shirts  it's freezing


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Nice summer weather for Scotland !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel. 
Back to the driving today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not a bad start to the day, left my lotto ticket in my kit bag on saturday.. £2.60 on it and just found a fiver in a car . 1415, and i have just had breakfast!


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Result!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Well don't do anything rash with all that dosh!


No, he should save it for a rainy day. 
Won't be long coming in Paisley.


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Morning is more work on shellys enclosure in store for today


Morning Laura
I'm going to wire up Shelly's condo today and test run it today. 
If all goes well, Shelly will move in tomorrow. I will work on the other two condos once the other heat pads and thermostats come in.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> Back to the driving today ?


Hi Adam
No driving today maybe next week, but definitely the 20th. 
That's ok. I need to get the torts in order


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Nice summer weather for Scotland !


Good afternoon Adam it's nice here but not t shirt weather r u ok


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Laura
> I'm going to wire up Shelly's condo today and test run it today.
> If all goes well, Shelly will move in tomorrow. I will work on the other two condos once the other heat pads and thermostats come in.


Bless Shelly she may be in tomorrow then


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The memorial ride went well. There were about 30 bikes. Two crashed. They were mostly young SQUID. (inexperienced riders doing stupid things)
Lots of drinking and rap music. Not my thing, but I needed to pay respect for the family.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I ended up ordering the Reptibator from ZooMed.
The Exo-Terra had too many bad reviews. In fact, almost all of them were bad.
I liked the stand up design with shelves, but the next, least expensive ones of that type are about $700.
I got the Reptibator for about $110 shipped to me.
I'm going to post a review as soon as I get it set up and transfer my eggs over to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Aah Chablis my all time favourite but a bit pricey for every day drinking. Always have a bottle on a Sunday though.


Yes, it's not cheap. 
We often drink the local Moroccan wines, some of them are surprisingly good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Curious about something:
On another post, a new member was deciding between a box turtle and a Hermans tortoise.
He will be keeping it indoors.
A box turtle is an omnivore and I know that the poo that they generate is very foul smelling.
Would a Hermans make a better indoor pet? That is if everything else were equal.
Does a Hermans tortoise smell not as badly because they are vegetarians?
This guy lives in a small apartment and is gone for days at a time. He might step out for the weekend and come home to quite a stink.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> So where is down South?


The south of Morocco, near the Souss valley, where there is a little place I know that has a small breeding colony of _Testudo graeca soussensis. _
Will check on them, as i hear some are beginning to emerge from hibernation and maybe do some fossil collecting further to the east.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's not cheap.
> We often drink the local Moroccan wines, some of them are surprisingly good.


Aah I will remember that if I ever find myself in Morocco! What's your trip down South for? Work? Pleasure ? Oh please do forgive me and tell me to butt out if I ask too many nosey questions!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It brings me back to that beautiful girl that I just couldn't date because her she and her home smelled of box turtle poo.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The south of Morocco, near the Souss valley, where there is a little place I know that has a small breeding colony of _Testudo graeca soussensis. _
> Will check on them, as i hear some are beginning to emerge from hibernation and maybe do some fossil collecting further to the east.


Oh wow that sounds interesting! This is your job ? Or hobby? See too many questions!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> No driving today maybe next week, but definitely the 20th.
> That's ok. I need to get the torts in order


I see.
Hope you get the wiring done okay. 
I'm sure Shelly is going to love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon Adam it's nice here but not t shirt weather r u ok


Not particularly. 
I need a break and something to do to keep my mind off smoking. 
I need to give up, the breathing problems are getting too much.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Been preparing for a trip down south this morning, i'll be leaving shortly, so please help look after the Cold Dark Room while I'm away.
> Will be a few days, maybe a week to 9 days but need to be back for next Wednesday at the latest.
> Coffee it is.




enjoy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not particularly.
> I need a break and something to do to keep my mind off smoking.
> I need to give up, the breathing problems are getting too much.


Geez. I didn't know that you smoked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The memorial ride went well. There were about 30 bikes. Two crashed. They were mostly young SQUID. (inexperienced riders doing stupid things)
> Lots of drinking and rap music. Not my thing, but I needed to pay respect for the family.


Indeed. 
Did you ask about the bike repair ?
Glad it went as well as it could, in the circumstances.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not particularly.
> I need a break and something to do to keep my mind off smoking.
> I need to give up, the breathing problems are getting too much.


Fossil hunt?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Did you ask about the bike repair ?
> Glad it went as well as it could, in the circumstances.


I didn't ask yet. But the bike is not in police impound. It's at their house.


----------



## Moozillion

Just a flying visit this morning- busy day ahead. 

Already had the electrician to the house: replaced a fluorescent light in the kitchen that had gone bad. But his biggest task was correcting the labeling of our breaker box. When the house was built, 18 years ago, the electrician apparently COMPLETELY mislabeled the breaker box. Found this out last summer when we had to replace the dishwasher. I turned off the breaker labeled "dishwasher" but the poor workman doing the installation still got a shock! He was able to figure out which breaker DID go to the dishwasher: the one labelled "garage door opener!" 
Hubby and I figured that electrocuting workmen was really not the thing to do, so the next time we needed something fixed we'd have them correct the labelling as well. It was quite fun, really: the workman turned off all the breakers, selected an outlet and plugged in a gadget that would light up orange when it had power. My task was to stand and watch the gadget while he turned breakers back on, and to shout when this one lit up. He was guessing that just a few were mixed up, but we found the  WHOLE panel was completely mislabelled!!!!!!!!!! But it's corrected now, so I'm VERY glad!!! It took almost a hour. 
Got regular errands plus physical therapy this afternoon, so will pop back in this evening- which will be quite late for our UK contingent. 

TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Curious about something:
> On another post, a new member was deciding between a box turtle and a Hermans tortoise.
> He will be keeping it indoors.
> A box turtle is an omnivore and I know that the poo that they generate is very foul smelling.
> Would a Hermans make a better indoor pet? That is if everything else were equal.
> Does a Hermans tortoise smell not as badly because they are vegetarians?
> This guy lives in a small apartment and is gone for days at a time. He might step out for the weekend and come home to quite a stink.
> Any thoughts?




fido is a hermans, never hed any issues with smell


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Curious about something:
> On another post, a new member was deciding between a box turtle and a Hermans tortoise.
> He will be keeping it indoors.
> A box turtle is an omnivore and I know that the poo that they generate is very foul smelling.
> Would a Hermans make a better indoor pet? That is if everything else were equal.
> Does a Hermans tortoise smell not as badly because they are vegetarians?
> This guy lives in a small apartment and is gone for days at a time. He might step out for the weekend and come home to quite a stink.
> Any thoughts?


Well me personally thinks he should avoid either if he is not there everyday to put in fresh food and water or maintain good hygiene and removing poo/wee :-(


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Just a flying visit this morning- busy day ahead.
> 
> Already had the electrician to the house: replaced a fluorescent light in the kitchen that had gone bad. But his biggest task was correcting the labeling of our breaker box. When the house was built, 18 years ago, the electrician apparently COMPLETELY mislabeled the breaker box. Found this out last summer when we had to replace the dishwasher. I turned off the breaker labeled "dishwasher" but the poor workman doing the installation still got a shock! He was able to figure out which breaker DID go to the dishwasher: the one labelled "garage door opener!"
> Hubby and I figured that electrocuting workmen was really not the thing to do, so the next time we needed something fixed we'd have them correct the labelling as well. It was quite fun, really: the workman turned off all the breakers, selected an outlet and plugged in a gadget that would light up orange when it had power. My task was to stand and watch the gadget while he turned breakers back on, and to shout when this one lit up. He was guessing that just a few were mixed up, but we found the  WHOLE panel was completely mislabelled!!!!!!!!!! But it's corrected now, so I'm VERY glad!!! It took almost a hour.
> Got regular errands plus physical therapy this afternoon, so will pop back in this evening- which will be quite late for our UK contingent.
> 
> TTFN


Before I purchased my house it had to be switched over from the old round, glass fuses to circuit breakers (1976)
Nothing was labelled at all. We just now figured it all out when I had that new HVAC system installed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Curious about something:
> On another post, a new member was deciding between a box turtle and a Hermans tortoise.
> He will be keeping it indoors.
> A box turtle is an omnivore and I know that the poo that they generate is very foul smelling.
> Would a Hermans make a better indoor pet? That is if everything else were equal.
> Does a Hermans tortoise smell not as badly because they are vegetarians?
> This guy lives in a small apartment and is gone for days at a time. He might step out for the weekend and come home to quite a stink.
> Any thoughts?


I have a fair bit of experience with Greek tortoise poo now, not just Tidgy's, and it usually doesn't smell much at all. Occasionally, presumably because of what she's been eating or a tummy upset it can smell vile and / or be runny, but this is rare. I have not been able isolate exactly what causes the smelly ones. I guess Hermann's would be similar. Let's ask @johnandjade .
How smelly is Fido's poop , John ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Well me personally thinks he should avoid either if he is not there everyday to put in fresh food and water or maintain good hygiene and removing poo/wee :-(


I suggested that a tortoise maybe wasn't an ideal pet for him.


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> Just a flying visit this morning- busy day ahead.
> 
> Already had the electrician to the house: replaced a fluorescent light in the kitchen that had gone bad. But his biggest task was correcting the labeling of our breaker box. When the house was built, 18 years ago, the electrician apparently COMPLETELY mislabeled the breaker box. Found this out last summer when we had to replace the dishwasher. I turned off the breaker labeled "dishwasher" but the poor workman doing the installation still got a shock! He was able to figure out which breaker DID go to the dishwasher: the one labelled "garage door opener!"
> Hubby and I figured that electrocuting workmen was really not the thing to do, so the next time we needed something fixed we'd have them correct the labelling as well. It was quite fun, really: the workman turned off all the breakers, selected an outlet and plugged in a gadget that would light up orange when it had power. My task was to stand and watch the gadget while he turned breakers back on, and to shout when this one lit up. He was guessing that just a few were mixed up, but we found the  WHOLE panel was completely mislabelled!!!!!!!!!! But it's corrected now, so I'm VERY glad!!! It took almost a hour.
> Got regular errands plus physical therapy this afternoon, so will pop back in this evening- which will be quite late for our UK contingent.
> 
> TTFN


Wow that sounds crazy!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My Redfoot are omnivores. But being outdoors, I don't get the "FULL EFFECT".


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not particularly.
> I need a break and something to do to keep my mind off smoking.
> I need to give up, the breathing problems are getting too much.


O dear Adam hope u can find something to do to take ur mind off the cigarettes please take care of ur self


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before I purchased my house it had to be switched over from the old round, glass fuses to circuit breakers (1976)
> Nothing was labelled at all. We just now figured it all out when I had that new HVAC system installed.


I'm a mechanic. Not an electrician. Electric makes me very nervous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Aah I will remember that if I ever find myself in Morocco! What's your trip down South for? Work? Pleasure ? Oh please do forgive me and tell me to butt out if I ask too many nosey questions!


I retired at 39, 12 years ago now, so everything I do is for pleasure! 
I do a little teaching but my trips are just for fun , though I am supposed to be writing some papers on palaeontology and a couple of books, but progress is currently slow.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I suggested that a tortoise maybe wasn't an ideal pet for him.


Yea well said ed some people I just hope he takes ur advice on board


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Yea well said ed some people I just hope he takes ur advice on board


I don't expect him to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh wow that sounds interesting! This is your job ? Or hobby? See too many questions!!


I worked in conservation in Thailand and palaeontology in may places, but now I'm freelance, more pleasure than anything. 
Hobbies, but hopefully with beneficial and solid results. 
One day.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I retired at 39, 12 years ago now, so everything I do is for pleasure!
> I do a little teaching but my trips are just for fun , though I am supposed to be writing some papers on palaeontology and a couple of books, but progress is currently slow.


You retired at 39, you lucky lucky man! You sound very learned!! Should know better than to be smoking though. Tut Tut..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> You retired at 39, you lucky lucky man! You sound very learned!! Should know better than to be smoking though. Tut Tut..


WITH DAMAGED LUNGS!!!


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't expect him to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Geez. I didn't know that you smoked.


For 35 years. 
Which considering my lung condition and breathing problems is really, really stupid. 
I have cut down, but enjoy it too much. 
And I am uncontrollably nasty and bad-tempered if i can't have a cigarette.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fossil hunt?


And tortoise hunt!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For 35 years.
> Which considering my lung condition and breathing problems is really, really stupid.
> I have cut down, but enjoy it too much.
> And I am uncontrollably nasty and bad-tempered if i can't have a cigarette.


Well if I was wifey I'd be giving u several nose biffins one for being nasty one for bad temper and 2 for wanting cigarette  
I have Neva smoked so not in a position to understand the addiction to cigarettes but can imagine it being a hard habit to break xx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just a flying visit this morning- busy day ahead.
> 
> Already had the electrician to the house: replaced a fluorescent light in the kitchen that had gone bad. But his biggest task was correcting the labeling of our breaker box. When the house was built, 18 years ago, the electrician apparently COMPLETELY mislabeled the breaker box. Found this out last summer when we had to replace the dishwasher. I turned off the breaker labeled "dishwasher" but the poor workman doing the installation still got a shock! He was able to figure out which breaker DID go to the dishwasher: the one labelled "garage door opener!"
> Hubby and I figured that electrocuting workmen was really not the thing to do, so the next time we needed something fixed we'd have them correct the labelling as well. It was quite fun, really: the workman turned off all the breakers, selected an outlet and plugged in a gadget that would light up orange when it had power. My task was to stand and watch the gadget while he turned breakers back on, and to shout when this one lit up. He was guessing that just a few were mixed up, but we found the  WHOLE panel was completely mislabelled!!!!!!!!!! But it's corrected now, so I'm VERY glad!!! It took almost a hour.
> Got regular errands plus physical therapy this afternoon, so will pop back in this evening- which will be quite late for our UK contingent.
> 
> TTFN


Good afternoon, Bea.
That's quite funny! 
I reckon some joker mislabelled them all on purpose. 
Lucky nobody was actually hurt. (or at least not badly.) 
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I suggested that a tortoise maybe wasn't an ideal pet for him.


I don't think a day or two occasionally would matter much, but i'd be concerned about power cuts, emergency's of one sort or another etc.
When i go away, wifey cares for Tidgy and if we both go, Zak comes in to look after her.
And i still worry constantly.


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Well if I was wifey I'd be giving u several nose biffins one for being nasty one for bad temper and 2 for wanting cigarette
> I have Neva smoked so not in a position to understand the addiction to cigarettes but can imagine it being a hard habit to break xx


I spend part of my workibg days trying to help peeps give up smoking and know how very very hard it can be, and after 35 years even harder!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't expect him to.


I'll look for this thread later. 
Which forum ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You retired at 39, you lucky lucky man! You sound very learned!! Should know better than to be smoking though. Tut Tut..


I studied hard, worked hard, married a wealthyish lady. 
I deserve it.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think a day or two occasionally would matter much, but i'd be concerned about power cuts, emergency's of one sort or another etc.
> When i go away, wifey cares for Tidgy and if we both go, Zak comes in to look after her.
> And i still worry constantly.


Yes but u leave tidgy in good hands and no that who you leave to care for her is ok and understand her and her care needs u don't just leave her with anybody


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> WITH DAMAGED LUNGS!!!


Yup. 
Massively idiotic.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This forum
"BOX TURTLE OR TORTOISE"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well if I was wifey I'd be giving u several nose biffins one for being nasty one for bad temper and 2 for wanting cigarette
> I have Neva smoked so not in a position to understand the addiction to cigarettes but can imagine it being a hard habit to break xx


The problem is, I really love smoking, it's not just the addiction, i adored my first cigarette and have found pleasure in it ever since. 
wifey smokes also, i am more guilty about this than anything as, when i went away once, she smoked a cigarette to simulate the smell in the house as she was missing me. She got hooked and now smokes more than me. 
And coughs a lot.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I studied hard, worked hard, married a wealthyish lady.
> I deserve it.


Well good for you, enjoy it. What did you study?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The problem is, I really love smoking, it's not just the addiction, i adored my first cigarette and have found pleasure in it ever since.
> wifey smokes also, i am more guilty about this than anything as, when i went away once, she smoked a cigarette to simulate the smell in the house as she was missing me. She got hooked and now smokes more than me.
> And coughs a lot.


Too bad you didn't smell a little better.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The problem is, I really love smoking, it's not just the addiction, i adored my first cigarette and have found pleasure in it ever since.
> wifey smokes also, i am more guilty about this than anything as, when i went away once, she smoked a cigarette to simulate the smell in the house as she was missing me. She got hooked and now smokes more than me.
> And coughs a lot.


You should give up together but hey that's one of those crass comments that's too easy to say !


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The problem is, I really love smoking, it's not just the addiction, i adored my first cigarette and have found pleasure in it ever since.
> wifey smokes also, i am more guilty about this than anything as, when i went away once, she smoked a cigarette to simulate the smell in the house as she was missing me. She got hooked and now smokes more than me.
> And coughs a lot.


O dear Adam it's a pity you and wifey can't try to stop together and be each other's support


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes but u leave tidgy in good hands and no that who you leave to care for her is ok and understand her and her care needs u don't just leave her with anybody


Goodness, no! 
Zakariae is entirely trustworthy and known Tidgy for all the years I've had her. 
He is also a member of the forum and reads the care sheets and articles. 
And he pops into the Cold Dark Room occasionally, though he si busy with his final few months of his degree course right now, he still finds time to visit us and say hello to Tidgy, once or twice a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This forum
> "BOX TURTLE OR TORTOISE"


Personal Promotion Forum ?
Hmmmm, I'll check.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, no!
> Zakariae is entirely trustworthy and known Tidgy for all the years I've had her.
> He is also a member of the forum and reads the care sheets and articles.
> And he pops into the Cold Dark Room occasionally, though he si busy with his final few months of his degree course right now, he still finds time to visit us and say hello to Tidgy, once or twice a week.


Bless him it's great that he pays so much attention to the care sheets and tidgys needs and also makes time to come and see tidgy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Personal Promotion Forum ?
> Hmmmm, I'll check.


General tortoise discussion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Well good for you, enjoy it. What did you study?


I have a doctorate in Palaeontology and another in Conservation. 
I specialize in Taxonomy, evolution and sessile echinoderms, particularly extinct forms.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Personal Promotion Forum ?
> Hmmmm, I'll check.


Iv just seen it but I'll let you more experienced people try to shed some light on the matter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Too bad you didn't smell a little better.


Ha de ha ! 
Yes. 
She did also spray my Hugo Boss about.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a doctorate in Palaeontology and another in Conservation.
> I specialize in Taxonomy, evolution and sessile echinoderms, particularly extinct forms.


I are a very knowledgable and clever chap


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha !
> Yes.
> She did also spray my Hugo Boss about.


Bless wifey


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a doctorate in Palaeontology and another in Conservation.
> I specialize in Taxonomy, evolution and sessile echinoderms, particularly extinct forms.


Sessile echinoderms? That's a foreign language to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> O dear Adam it's a pity you and wifey can't try to stop together and be each other's support





JSWallace said:


> You should give up together but hey that's one of those crass comments that's too easy to say !


SNAP ! 
Getting wifey to stop would prove futile, i feel.


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> I are a very knowledgable and clever chap


Should say u this fone keypad


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !
> Getting wifey to stop would prove futile, i feel.


Give wifey a nose biffin and insist she must try so she don't end up ill


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm sure it would help you to stop if she would at least not smoke around you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Sessile echinoderms? That's a foreign language to me!


Relatives of starfish and sea urchins that have a sort of stem with a cup of tentacles on the top. 
Crinoids are the living examples.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Relatives of starfish and sea urchins that have a sort of stem with a cup of tentacles on the top.
> Crinoids are the living examples.
> View attachment 201385
> 
> View attachment 201386


Oh they're beautiful. Oh yes I sort of know about crinoids


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure it would help you to stop if she would at least not smoke around you.


Quite. 
When I used to smoke and she didn't, for several years she used to make me go outside in the cold, rain and snow, or smoke in out freezing conservatory. I couldn't do that to her. , but she could smoke in her sitting room, and not with me. 
But i am still smoking, just less.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !
> Getting wifey to stop would prove futile, i feel.


Ha us Brits so predictable.


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Just a flying visit this morning- busy day ahead.
> 
> Already had the electrician to the house: replaced a fluorescent light in the kitchen that had gone bad. But his biggest task was correcting the labeling of our breaker box. When the house was built, 18 years ago, the electrician apparently COMPLETELY mislabeled the breaker box. Found this out last summer when we had to replace the dishwasher. *I turned off the breaker labeled "dishwasher" but the poor workman doing the installation still got a shock! He was able to figure out which breaker DID go to the dishwasher: the one labelled "garage door opener!"
> Hubby and I figured that electrocuting workmen was really not the thing to do*, so the next time we needed something fixed we'd have them correct the labelling as well. It was quite fun, really: the workman turned off all the breakers, selected an outlet and plugged in a gadget that would light up orange when it had power. My task was to stand and watch the gadget while he turned breakers back on, and to shout when this one lit up. He was guessing that just a few were mixed up, but we found the  WHOLE panel was completely mislabelled!!!!!!!!!! But it's corrected now, so I'm VERY glad!!! It took almost a hour.
> Got regular errands plus physical therapy this afternoon, so will pop back in this evening- which will be quite late for our UK contingent.
> 
> TTFN



I think it's good training. If they don't test it beforehand, then its entirely their fault and they deserve to be shocked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I think it's good training. If they don't test it beforehand, then its entirely their fault and they deserve to be shocked.


Good morning, Cameron. 
Quite right.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Cameron.
> Quite right.



ayyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Michelle! 
@meech008 
It's been a week. 
Hope you're okay. 
Hope you haven't left us again.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For 35 years.
> Which considering my lung condition and breathing problems is really, really stupid.
> I have cut down, but enjoy it too much.
> And I am uncontrollably nasty and bad-tempered if i can't have a cigarette.


Nicotine is a VERY powerful addiction. 
When I worked at a Substance Abuse clinic many years ago, we had guys who could quit alcohol, could quit narcotics/opiates, could quit cocaine and anything else you can think of, but they COULDN'T quit the cigarettes!!!!!! Powerful, POWERFUL addiction. PLUS nicotine is known to improve concentration and focus, so without it people really notice!

So, please don't beat yourself up, Adam. 

Just pulled up at the PT office, so I'm dashing off again!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

2000, finally sat down. finished work at 1730, then taxi home and tore into my mates car. my work lamp decided not to work so i have to polish it at weekend. £20 and he gave me a case of budweiser, he also has a friend wanting work done... bring on the summer!!! 

only another hlf, and i'll be getting fed, only had a pack of instant noodles today! must have an early night, 12hr shift tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

2030... lunch! remains of last nights pizza


----------



## johnandjade

almost 70K wibbles!!!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> almost 70K wibbles!!!


What actually is a wibble?


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> What actually is a wibble?




its from blackadder, pretending to be insane ...


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> its from blackadder, pretending to be insane ...


Oh yes of course, I remember it now! Sounds like you had hectic day there..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nicotine is a VERY powerful addiction.
> When I worked at a Substance Abuse clinic many years ago, we had guys who could quit alcohol, could quit narcotics/opiates, could quit cocaine and anything else you can think of, but they COULDN'T quit the cigarettes!!!!!! Powerful, POWERFUL addiction. PLUS nicotine is known to improve concentration and focus, so without it people really notice!
> 
> So, please don't beat yourself up, Adam.
> 
> Just pulled up at the PT office, so I'm dashing off again!!!!


Yes, i am worried about being able to concentrate and, erm, the other thing. 
I'm not worried about beating myself up. 
It's killing myself that's the worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2000, finally sat down. finished work at 1730, then taxi home and tore into my mates car. my work lamp decided not to work so i have to polish it at weekend. £20 and he gave me a case of budweiser, he also has a friend wanting work done... bring on the summer!!!
> 
> only another hlf, and i'll be getting fed, only had a pack of instant noodles today! must have an early night, 12hr shift tomorrow!


Sounds like a fairly productive day. 
Cheese and Branston pickle sandwiches for lunch! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes of course, I remember it now! Sounds like you had hectic day there..


Wibble! 
Common usage in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble!
> Common usage in the Cold Dark Room.


Yes I had noticed that that was the case! Just home from band practice, time for wine!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes of course, I remember it now! Sounds like you had hectic day there..



always do, im the tartan spartan


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> always do, im the tartan spartan




i also have a degu called baldrick


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> always do, im the tartan spartan


Really!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like a fairly productive day.
> Cheese and Branston pickle sandwiches for lunch!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



with ham and toasted


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Really!!




not really, more of a rab c nessbit :/


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> i also have a degu called baldrick


Just one degu?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> not really, more of a rab c nessbit :/


Oh my goodness!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes I had noticed that that was the case! Just home from band practice, time for wine!


Coffee for me tonight. 
Long journey ahead.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> not really, more of a rab c nessbit :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Really!!


Yup, really he is.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee for me tonight.
> Long journey ahead.


Very sensible! You will be driving down south?


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Very sensible! You will be driving down south?


When you goin away Adam


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Just one degu?




4! 2 boys baldrick and neo, 2 girls him'ish and hope  they have a thread


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee for me tonight.
> Long journey ahead.




hopefully postcards


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, really he is.




(sneeks adam a tenner)


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> 2030... lunch! remains of last nights pizza


Cold pizza is YUMMMMMYYYYY!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Cold pizza is YUMMMMMYYYYY!!!!





it was reheated, and very yummy 

quality munch


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 201409


Haha! I was just going to ask what rab c nesbit is!!!!! I thought it was more Glasgow patter!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> it was reheated, and very yummy
> 
> quality munch


So are you PRO pineapple on pizza or ANTI pineapple on pizza????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Very sensible! You will be driving down south?


Don't drive, I hate cars. 
I live in Fes medina, the largest urbanized pedestrian area in the world. 
Everything still moved about by donkey and horse here. 
I get my rubbish taken away every morning by donkey.
9,600 streets and only half a dozen on the edges have cars allowed. 
Perfect. 
I'll be travelling to the northern edge of the city (i'm on the southern edge) to catch a coach. 
Down to Agadir, about 14 hours, then change and a bus east to the area, only half an hour, where I'll meet a friend and travel from there in his pick up, only an hour or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> When you goin away Adam


In about half an hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopefully postcards


Ha ha! 
Not where I'm going. 
Maybe in Agadir I'll get some.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In about half an hour.


Have lovely time the cdr won't be the same with out u xx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So are you PRO pineapple on pizza or ANTI pineapple on pizza????


Me, Pro. 
But hate chicken on pizza.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Have lovely time the cdr won't be the same with out u xx


Enjoy it while I'm gone. 
Only be a few days. 
Help look after the livestock.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't drive, I hate cars.
> I live in Fes medina, the largest urbanized pedestrian area in the world.
> Everything still moved about by donkey and horse here.
> I get my rubbish taken away every morning by donkey.
> 9,600 streets and only half a dozen on the edges have cars allowed.
> Perfect.
> I'll be travelling to the northern edge of the city (i'm on the southern edge) to catch a coach.
> Down to Agadir, about 14 hours, then change and a bus east to the area, only half an hour, where I'll meet a friend and travel from there in his pick up, only an hour or so.


Oh wow, that sounds amazing! The largest urbanised pedestrian area in the world, that's a true claim to fame! Well I hope you have a safe and interesting journey. Will you be able to post some pics?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy it while I'm gone.
> Only be a few days.
> Help look after the livestock.


We will be ok here all awaiting ur return


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, that's all folks. 
I'm off. 
Love you all
Speak soon, but I'm not taking the computer, wifey's staying with her phoney thing so I'll be back in touch when I return in a few days. 
Take care, be good (ish) and look after the place. 
Bye, Roommates!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, Pro.
> But hate chicken on pizza.


I never understood chicken on pizza either!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, Pro.
> But hate chicken on pizza.


I'm anti pineapple my favourite is hot and spicy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh wow, that sounds amazing! The largest urbanised pedestrian area in the world, that's a true claim to fame! Well I hope you have a safe and interesting journey. Will you be able to post some pics?


My medieval medina is beautiful and unique. 
Pic unlikely, i don't have a camera phone or a camera. 
Speak soon.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, that's all folks.
> I'm off.
> Love you all
> Speak soon, but I'm not taking the computer, wifey's staying with her phoney thing so I'll be back in touch when I return in a few days.
> Take care, be good (ish) and look after the place.
> Bye, Roommates!


Bye!! I think I have only known you a day but will miss you!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, that's all folks.
> I'm off.
> Love you all
> Speak soon, but I'm not taking the computer, wifey's staying with her phoney thing so I'll be back in touch when I return in a few days.
> Take care, be good (ish) and look after the place.
> Bye, Roommates!


Bye Adam enjoy ur adventure c u wen u return


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I never understood chicken on pizza either!


I had one with feathers on it once, put me off, rather. 
Gotta go, or I'll miss the coach. 
Bye!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Bye!! I think I have only known you a day but will miss you!!





Laura1412 said:


> Bye Adam enjoy ur adventure c u wen u return


Bless. 
Back in 5 to 8 days.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless.
> Back in 5 to 8 days.


Take care will miss u :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Haha! I was just going to ask what rab c nesbit is!!!!! I thought it was more Glasgow patter!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> So are you PRO pineapple on pizza or ANTI pineapple on pizza????


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


Goodness!!! I listened to the clip 3 times and could only understand about 1/2 of what the 2 characters said and none of the taxi driver!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


Ha ha!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> Oh and preferably a Sauvignon!


Great wine choice !


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura1412 said:


> I'm anti pineapple my favourite is hot and spicy



I occasionally get canadian bacon and pineapple, but mostly I get thick crust beef and onions. M-m-m-m -now I'm hungry for pizza.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great wine choice !


I prefer Pinot Grigio, myself.  Or better yet, gin and tonic!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I occasionally get canadian bacon and pineapple, but mostly I get thick crust beef and onions. M-m-m-m -now I'm hungry for pizza.


I thought pineapple on pizza was strange until I had it!! Now I love it! Of course it needs some sort of meat, too. 
Shrimp on pizza is ok, but definitely not my favorite!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you awesome motley crew of wonderful people 
on time and feeling fine  

sorry i missed you adam, hope all goes well sir, happy hunting 

a chilly start here today, 12hr shift ahead... LETS DO IT!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

hmmm, not sure the roadside is the best place for a pregnancy test


----------



## JSWallace

Considering the number of skanky around the roadside is probably where they got themselves pregnant!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Considering the number of skanky around the roadside is probably where they got themselves pregnant!!!




it wouldn't surprise me! ferguslie park, has been voted scotlands most deprived area.


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning team how we doin


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> it wouldn't surprise me! ferguslie park, has been voted scotlands most deprived area.


Ha, well there you go then!


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning team how we doin


Working too hard!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Working too hard!


O dear Jane that's not jolly


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## JSWallace

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good Morning! Although it is actually afternoon here now!


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon John, hope you are well too


----------



## Moozillion

Good morfternoon, Roomies!


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning good news today for Shelly or not


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Good morfternoon, Roomies!


Good afternoon @Moozillion hope u well and a bit better day then yesterday for u


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well


Afternoon john how's the 12 hour shift goin


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


>




My room was plastered with their posters!! I still love listening them!


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon john how's the 12 hour shift goin





not too bad, it's when i have to go back work in base it's a killer


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> My room was plastered with their posters!! I still love listening them!


----------



## johnandjade

and off to base (


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Ha, well there you go then!




70000 !!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be leaving the CDR — and to some extent TFO — shortly. As you know I have found a home for Kristoff and Elsa, and I will be giving them away in mid-March. The reason I’m doing this early is so that they get used to their new homes and the new owner can still have me around if she needs me at the first stages of adoption. She doesn’t speak much English, so I will be her main source of info at first.
> 
> I love you guys, and I never wanted to leave, but I think it will be heartbreaking to be here without my two guys.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad : Adam, thank you for being the soul of the party wherever you go — even in the depths of the dying Gecko Forum. Thank you for organizing CDR events and for your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> @JoesMum : Linda, thank you for being ready to help and for sharing your experience.
> 
> @johnandjade : John, thank you for the music and for opening the CDR every morning.
> 
> @Bee62: Sabine, thank you for thinking out of the box.
> 
> @Gillian Moore : Gillian, thank you for being kind.
> 
> @Lyn W : Lyn, thank you for the puns.
> 
> @Moozillion : Bea, thank you for the baking.
> 
> @Momof4 : Kathy, thank you for your sympathetic ear and knockout pictures of your family outings.
> 
> @Yvonne G : thank you for being here and everywhere and for squashing those spammer monsters wherever you go.
> 
> @AZtortMom : thank you for the high fives.
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : thank you for the Bud.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT : Ed, thank you for being so relaxed about your Christmas gift being very late and for your cool attitude.
> 
> Everyone — apologies if I forgot anyone — thank you for the camaraderie and good cheer. Thank you for the stories. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for being you.


@Kristoff. Please don't be a stranger. We will miss you Lena. I hope everything goes well for you and your family in your new home. x


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Things have been somewhat chaotic, but enjoyably busy over the last week or so. I'm just coming up for air. 

The only downer has been the sudden and unexpected death of our next door neighbour aged only 68. His first grandchild is due in 3 weeks  The cause awaits a post mortem. 

On the more positive side, preparations have started ready to wake Joe in the next week or so. The weather is much improved. A bit soggy and occasional overnight frosts, but doing well 

I hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Things have been somewhat chaotic, but enjoyably busy over the last week or so. I'm just coming up for air.
> 
> The only downer has been the sudden and unexpected death of our next door neighbour aged only 68. His first grandchild is due in 3 weeks  The cause awaits a post mortem.
> 
> On the more positive side, preparations have started ready to wake Joe in the next week or so. The weather is much improved. A bit soggy and occasional overnight frosts, but doing well
> 
> I hope everyone else is OK


Good evening Linda glad u back sorry to hear about ur neighbour that is sad glad it's nearly time to get joe up I'm keeping a close eye on my Clyde as he making a little popping sound however no runny eyes or noes eating well


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Things have been somewhat chaotic, but enjoyably busy over the last week or so. I'm just coming up for air.
> 
> The only downer has been the sudden and unexpected death of our next door neighbour aged only 68. His first grandchild is due in 3 weeks  The cause awaits a post mortem.
> 
> On the more positive side, preparations have started ready to wake Joe in the next week or so. The weather is much improved. A bit soggy and occasional overnight frosts, but doing well
> 
> I hope everyone else is OK






one out, one in as the saying goes  

sorry mum


----------



## johnandjade

working day over . it's raining so i came for a pint, won £40 out the puggy


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> working day over . it's raining so i came for a pint, won £40 out the puggy


Yea, good job!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> Yea, good job!





Did you bring it ?


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 201477
> 
> Did you bring it ?


No only the white wine!


----------



## JoesMum

In other news there's been chaos in London this afternoon due to a security alert near London Bridge station. Nothing serious. It was all over in about an hour. 

It has been quite entertaining for us locals watching foreign news agencies post pictures of Tower Bridge which is famous for its looks instead of London Bridge which is very boring and only famous in a nursery rhyme. 

This is the picture I took of Tower Bridge that I took in January. I was stood on London Bridge.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> No only the white wine!


If you only got the white wine ! What do John and I drink ?


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you only got the white wine ! What do John and I drink ?


Hang on , corner shop is only two minutes away I will just pop out and get you both some beers..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> Hang on , corner shop is only two minutes away I will just pop out and get you both some beers..


No no we can buy the beer and popcorn ! And watch the nice lady drink her bottle of wine !


----------



## JSWallace

You buy them this time, I will remember them next time. Sugar or salt on the popcorn?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 201477
> 
> Did you bring it ?




im in bed with a tal boy !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you only got the white wine ! What do John and I drink ?[/QUOTE
> 
> from the fountain of youth


----------



## johnandjade

nos da mein freundin,aff tae ma scratcher


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> im in bed with a tal boy !


Your in bed with what ?


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your in bed with what ?


Maybe best not to ask!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Your right I better not ask !


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Things have been somewhat chaotic, but enjoyably busy over the last week or so. I'm just coming up for air.
> 
> The only downer has been the sudden and unexpected death of our next door neighbour aged only 68. His first grandchild is due in 3 weeks  The cause awaits a post mortem.
> 
> On the more positive side, preparations have started ready to wake Joe in the next week or so. The weather is much improved. A bit soggy and occasional overnight frosts, but doing well
> 
> I hope everyone else is OK




That is so sad. I feel for the family.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Your in bed with what ?




a bottle of bud


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Wednesday. Middle of the week. 

Is Adam taking a break again? He didn't post last night


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters est ist mittwoch! tired boy today, lesson after work.. i'm going to see about getting my slot switched to during the day too much work just now and i'm fried by time i head out 

i'm going to brew up some coffee and feed the animalsess... must make sure the one legged pirate has enough rum as well


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Wednesday. Middle of the week.
> 
> Is Adam taking a break again? He didn't post last night




good morning mum . yes, adams off being awesome and should return in about a week. 

how have you been? how is joes granny keeping, well i hope


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters est ist mittwoch! tired boy today, lesson after work.. i'm going to see about getting my slot switched to during the day too much work just now and i'm fried by time i head out
> 
> i'm going to brew up some coffee and feed the animalsess... must make sure the one legged pirate has enough rum as well


What you having lessons on John?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . yes, adams off being awesome and should return in about a week.
> 
> how have you been? how is joes granny keeping, well i hope


I'm fine thanks 

JoesGranny is doing really well. She is so much better than she was. We just have to hope she doesn't get a relapse of the balance problems. 

I hope the driving lesson goes well 

It will make a huge difference when you pass your test (not if - you will pass!)


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> What you having lessons on John?


Hello to a CDR newbie 

I'm Linda and I live in Kent. We've had our tort Joe since 1970. He's currently hibernating in a fridge


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning roomies are you all well this morning


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> What you having lessons on John?




driving lessons. i can drive, just not legally 

how are we today ma'am?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm fine thanks
> 
> JoesGranny is doing really well. She is so much better than she was. We just have to hope she doesn't get a relapse of the balance problems.
> 
> I hope the driving lesson goes well
> 
> It will make a huge difference when you pass your test (not if - you will pass!)




great to hear


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies are you all well this morning



good morning laura


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning laura


R u well John


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies are you all well this morning


Good morning Laura. I'm doing better than the weather. We have very wet persistent drizzle... very British rain


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said


> Good morning Laura. I'm doing better than the weather. We have very wet persistent drizzle... very British rain



Good morning Linda,
here it`s drizzly raining too. Very German rain .....


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Hello to a CDR newbie
> 
> I'm Linda and I live in Kent. We've had our tort Joe since 1970. He's currently hibernating in a fridge


Hi Linda, I'm Jane and in Derby. My old tort died a couple of years back and I had had her from about 1970 too! I found my way on here as really worried about my current tort, Nelly, who emerged from hibernation with very poorly eyes. I have been bathing and soaking her and using drops from vet but no improvement. She still can't open them and hence isn't eating either. Have another vets appt tomorrow but am so worried for her. She just looks so sad


----------



## Bee62

Hi Jane,

my name is Sabine and I live in Germany. 
I own 3 sulcata baby tortoises and 2 Redfoot tortoises. But when I was a child I own 2 Greek tortoises. So I have experience with this specie too.
How warm is it in the enclosure of your Nelly now ?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> driving lessons. i can drive, just not legally
> 
> how are we today ma'am?


Oh well I suppose being able to drive illegally is a good start! I'm good thanks apart from worrying about the tortoise..


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> my name is Sabine and I live in Germany.
> I own 3 sulcata baby tortoises and 2 Redfoot tortoises. But when I was a child I own 2 Greek tortoises. So I have experience with this specie too.
> How warm is it in the enclosure of your Nelly now ?


Temps are all good, she is nice and warm and appears very active. It's just the eyes that are the problem and I presume she isn't eating as can't see food, I have tried giving her food with a strong smell to help her our. 

Nice to meet you


----------



## Bee62

Hi Jane,

have you tried to handfeed your tort ? If she could smell the food and tries to take a bit, you can hold it so that she could eat.
I would soak her twice a day for 30 minutes in warm water.

Nice to meet you too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all
Still waiting on the parts. Of course the hole I drilled for the cords was too small, so back to the store for another tool. Miss Shelly and sisters have to wait another day


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> have you tried to handfeed your tort ? If she could smell the food and tries to take a bit, you can hold it so that she could eat.
> I would soak her twice a day for 30 minutes in warm water.
> 
> Nice to meet you too.


Yes have been soaking her twice a day, tried putting baby carrot puree in water too. Also tried hand feeding all her favourite things but no joy. I even managed to find a few very early emerging dandelions to tempt her..


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> driving lessons. i can drive, just not legally
> 
> how are we today ma'am?



That's why you've got to start 'traveling'.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortsMum said


> Morning all
> Still waiting on the parts. Of course the hole I drilled for the cords was too small, so back to the store for another tool. Miss Shelly and sisters have to wait another day



Good morning Noel,

nobody is perfect.
Torts have a lot of time to wait .....
I am sure that Miss Shelly will be happy if her new castle is perfect on her "moving day".
In Germany it is said: Good things must have time to be finished.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> R u well John




i am thank you


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum 

JoesMum said


> Good morning all. It's Wednesday. Middle of the week.
> 
> Is Adam taking a break again? He didn't post last night



Adam wants ro meet a friend in Agadir, he wrote. He`ll be back in 5 or 8 days. That`s what I know.


----------



## johnandjade

KFC for lunch


----------



## Bee62

Hi John,

I have the driving licence since my 18th birthday and I am very proud that I never had an accident that I have caused.
I have had 3 accidents, but always it was not my fault.
I love var driving.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Yes have been soaking her twice a day, tried putting baby carrot puree in water too. Also tried hand feeding all her favourite things but no joy. I even managed to find a few very early emerging dandelions to tempt her..


I feel for u Jane I am at the mo monitoring my Clyde as he is making a little popping sound but everything good apart from that eating drinking wee poo alert but in his hide box a lot I hope u can sort nellys eyes out makes u feel useless don't it wen can't do anything :-(


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Still waiting on the parts. Of course the hole I drilled for the cords was too small, so back to the store for another tool. Miss Shelly and sisters have to wait another day


Shelly will be ok waiting bless her she will love her perfect home once she is in


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> KFC for lunch



It could be more worse than that ......


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I have the driving licence since my 18th birthday and I am cery proud that I never had an accident that I have caused.
> I have had 3 accidents, but always it was not my fault.
> I love var driving.


Sabine r u ok


----------



## Bee62

Hi Laura,

yes I am o.k. ot was that not a question ?
But the weather is not o.k. 
Cold, rainy and windy ..... brrrrrr. *I hate it.*


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> yes I am o.k. ot was that not a question ?
> But the weather is not o.k.
> Cold, rainy and windy ..... brrrrrr. *I hate it.*


Our weather not to bad here today glad u ok


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon ladies 

it's a rather windy and cold here, i'm having a brake . 1435 and my day's work is done.


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Hi Linda, I'm Jane and in Derby. My old tort died a couple of years back and I had had her from about 1970 too! I found my way on here as really worried about my current tort, Nelly, who emerged from hibernation with very poorly eyes. I have been bathing and soaking her and using drops from vet but no improvement. She still can't open them and hence isn't eating either. Have another vets appt tomorrow but am so worried for her. She just looks so sad




just released i haven't introduced myself.. 

i'm john, 30 and in paisley (glasgow) 
we have fido, a hermans who is 4


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! Im in class but saw this and wanted to share this with you all. I thought it was funny & clever ! 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! Im in class but saw this and wanted to share this with you all. I thought it was funny & clever !
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> View attachment 201548




hello stranger


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> hello stranger


Hello there !! Ive missed you guys


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello there !! Ive missed you guys




keeping well?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> KFC for lunch





The perfect work week !


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r-r it's cold in here. We're in that kind of weather that's too cold to live in but the sun is shining so you hate to waste the wood to build a fire in the woodstove because it will warm up in a couple hours. In the meantime, my fingers are so cold I can hardly type.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi Linda, I'm Jane and in Derby. My old tort died a couple of years back and I had had her from about 1970 too! I found my way on here as really worried about my current tort, Nelly, who emerged from hibernation with very poorly eyes. I have been bathing and soaking her and using drops from vet but no improvement. She still can't open them and hence isn't eating either. Have another vets appt tomorrow but am so worried for her. She just looks so sad


I head up your way quite frequently; My Mum is in Buxton... I try to avoid going via Derby despite the satnav's love of it 

Sorry to hear about your tort's eyes. Is there any chance that temps dropped below freezing? I have heard anecdotal evidence of it causing eye issues. Hopefully you have a tort experienced vet.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> just released i haven't introduced myself..
> 
> i'm john, 30 and in paisley (glasgow)
> we have fido, a hermans who is 4


Hey hi John, nice to meet you too!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I head up your way quite frequently; My Mum is in Buxton... I try to avoid going via Derby despite the satnav's love of it
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tort's eyes. Is there any chance that temps dropped below freezing? I have heard anecdotal evidence of it causing eye issues. Hopefully you have a tort experienced vet.


I monitored Temps all weekend and never got near to freezing. Have specialist reptile vet (supposedly) so hopefully knows what he is doing! Have to trust hubby to take her and give all the correct information as too hard for me to get out of work. Appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed. Yes Derby ring road is best avoided unless you know it well!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I monitored Temps all weekend and never got near to freezing. Have specialist reptile vet (supposedly) so hopefully knows what he is doing! Have to trust hubby to take her and give all the correct information as too hard for me to get out of work. Appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed. Yes Derby ring road is best avoided unless you know it well!


I hope u get her sorted Jane


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> nos da mein freundin,aff tae ma scratcher


"off tae ma scratcher?" Please translate!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Hello to a CDR newbie
> 
> I'm Linda and I live in Kent. We've had our tort Joe since 1970. He's currently hibernating in a fridge


"Hibernating in a fridge" STILL sounds so silly every time I hear it!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello there !! Ive missed you guys


Hello, Linhdan.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, everyone.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, everyone.


Hi ed are you ok


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> "Hibernating in a fridge" STILL sounds so silly every time I hear it!!!!!!


Hi @Moozillion r u ok


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 201553
> 
> The perfect work week !




sign me up


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> "off tae ma scratcher?" Please translate!!!!!




one is heading to ones bed


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, everyone.




hello mr ed .


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Hi @Moozillion r u ok


Yep.
Another busy day- looks like we may have to replace our heating/cooling system at our home.


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> I hope u get her sorted Jane


I meant I monitored Temps all winter not just the weekend!!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends. only a 10hr shift today, another 12hr shot tomorrow :/. 

walking home, in for coffee then out for lesson. only 2hrs till beer time


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I meant I monitored Temps all winter not just the weekend!!


Let us no Jane what the vet says does nelly live indoors like my Clyde


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Yep.
> Another busy day- looks like we may have to replace our heating/cooling system at our home.


O dear that's not good :-(


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Let us no Jane what the vet says does nelly live indoors like my Clyde


She lives inside until the weather is warm enough for her to go out ( if it ever is!). We have a totally enclosed garden so she has the run of the place with shelter if she needs it


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends. only a 10hr shift today, another 12hr shot tomorrow :/.
> 
> walking home, in for coffee then out for lesson. only 2hrs till beer time


Ten hours! An easy day then!!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said


> Yep.
> Another busy day- looks like we may have to replace our heating/cooling system at our home.



Why ?


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> She lives inside until the weather is warm enough for her to go out ( if it ever is!). We have a totally enclosed garden so she has the run of the place with shelter if she needs it


Bless her I hope u get her sorted


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Ten hours! An easy day then!!




yip, i even had a lie in, didn't get up till 0630


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Yep.
> Another busy day- looks like we may have to replace our heating/cooling system at our home.


I just did that. Shop around. Those companies are all in competition.
I got a deal. A/C and gas furnace and 0 intetest for 3 years with a free service contract.
They will match or beat one another.
The new 16 seer unit Also runs about $60 less a month to operate.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Ed,

what does your tort eggs do ?


----------



## Bee62

Wibble ......


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Wibble ......




guten abent ccl bee of the cdr


----------



## Bee62

Guten Abend John !
All work done ?
I am going to feed my cats. Speak you later.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> sign me up


That is my Mondays !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That is my Mondays !!!!




good evenooning gramps. monday,best day of the week  

i have just opened a tall boy


----------



## johnandjade

so last night i gave my arm a good rub with a pumice stone .. actually scared myself doing this before 

and it's looking like the ringworm is still there and spreading and smeggin itchy!!!!! grrrr. im doing back at docs for my monthly MOT so will see if i can get it cut off


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> so last night i gave my arm a good rub with a pumice stone .. actually scared myself doing this before
> 
> and it's looking like the ringworm is still there and spreading and smeggin itchy!!!!! grrrr. im doing back at docs for my monthly MOT so will see if i can get it cut off


Cutting it off is maybe a little drastic, you just need an antifungal cream, something with miconazole in it should sort it out.


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Cutting it off is maybe a little drastic, you just need an antifungal cream, something with miconazole in it should sort it out.




i already have cream from the doc, i just isn't working, i have shell rot


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just did that. Shop around. Those companies are all in competition.
> I got a deal. A/C and gas furnace and 0 intetest for 3 years with a free service contract.
> They will match or beat one another.
> The new 16 seer unit Also runs about $60 less a month to operate.


Thanks, Ed! 
We have a maintenance contract, and the young man who came out to do our pre-summer system check informed us of all the things that are supposedly "wrong" or about to go wrong, and gave us a quote on total system replacement. Turns out,  he didn't even do the routine cleaning and other stuff that he was supposed to do!!!  I guess he just assumed we would take his word for it and agree to replace the system based on his report, so no need to do the standard maintenance on the existing system!!!! 
We are well aware that the system is 18 years old, and may need replacing soon, but hubby has already called another company to come do an assessment- he has NOT told them we've been advised to replace it. It will be interesting to see what these guys say!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Michelle!
> @meech008
> It's been a week.
> Hope you're okay.
> Hope you haven't left us again.


Haven't left  I'm back!
Just needed some time to regroup myself, this loss hit our family pretty hard. But things have settled down and everyone managed to maintain their sanity, so I'm back


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Moozillion said
> 
> 
> Why ?


The system is 18 years old and the workman who came out today for routine pre-summer check told us lots of things are wrong or about to go wrong. But we're getting a second opinion from a different company!


----------



## johnandjade

my work lamp that wasn't working.. i hoped it wasn't the bulb, so checked wires/fuse to no joy  hopefully get one in the supermarket. my own little contraption




if only it worked when i needed it to  has given me great light when taking pictures of the degus with my facny camera


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Haven't left  I'm back!
> Just needed some time to regroup myself, this loss hit our family pretty hard. But things have settled down and everyone managed to maintain their sanity, so I'm back




so sorry for you loss mech, hope you're coping ok


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Moozillion

I had trouble sleeping last night- now I found out why!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I had trouble sleeping last night- now I found out why!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 201578




awright mukka!!!


----------



## johnandjade

going for a 0500 alarm tomorrow?!?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> going for a 0500 alarm tomorrow?!?


Ooh no that's way too early!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I monitored Temps all weekend and never got near to freezing. Have specialist reptile vet (supposedly) so hopefully knows what he is doing! Have to trust hubby to take her and give all the correct information as too hard for me to get out of work. Appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed. Yes Derby ring road is best avoided unless you know it well!


I meant during the hibernation rather than recently. Temperatures in the hibernation box should not drop below zero. 

Good luck with the vet. My fingers are firmly crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Ooh no that's way too early!




bit of conditioning... means when the clocks go forward, i get a longer sleep 

also means i sleep well at night and stay out of trouble


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion 


Having a second opinion of a craftsman is always good !Otherwise they could try to sell you all things new that don`t need to be new.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> bit of conditioning... means when the clocks go forward, i get a longer sleep
> 
> also means i sleep well at night and stay out of trouble


Mmm well yes I suppose there is some logic in that!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> so sorry for you loss mech, hope you're coping ok


I'm doing better each day. She was special to me and I was special to her, first grand baby and all. But I'm glad I was able to be there through the end


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm doing better each day. She was special to me and I was special to her, first grand baby and all. But I'm glad I was able to be there through the end




glad to hear your staying positive, each day at at time


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, i managed to get out of bed at 0500, it's going to be a long day! working till 1700 then i have to go to base and babysit the OT. already worked 34hrs this week, after today will be 46! 10 beers last night, 5hrs sleep.. the tartan spartan hat is needed today, fortunately i already have 2/5 cars already done . 

the weekend is almost here, lets kick today's butt and tomorrow it's only smeggin friday, woohoo!!!


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all, i managed to get out of bed at 0500, it's going to be a long day! working till 1700 then i have to go to base and babysit the OT. already worked 34hrs this week, after today will be 46! 10 beers last night, 5hrs sleep.. the tartan spartan hat is needed today, fortunately i already have 2/5 cars already done .
> 
> the weekend is almost here, lets kick today's butt and tomorrow it's only smeggin friday, woohoo!!!


Up and at um John just think soon be weekend then can chill out


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Up and at um John just think soon be weekend then can chill out




good morning laura! 
my, your up early! what does today hold for you?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning laura!
> my, your up early! what does today hold for you?


Nothing for me iv got back problems and nerve damage from my hip downwards but nota good night with pain tonight the morphine did not seem to help at all so been awake since 4:30 :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Nothing for me iv got back problems and nerve damage from my hip downwards but nota good night with pain tonight the morphine did not seem to help at all so been awake since 4:30 :-(



boo   sorry to hear. yes i read your post about the accident, i hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## johnandjade

tee hee hee 




bet it gets stuck in your head


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> tee hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet it gets stuck in your head


Yea it will, thanks for that! Although I have to sit through a conference all day so I might enjoy having a distraction in my head!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Yea it will, thanks for that! Although I have to sit through a conference all day so I might enjoy having a distraction in my head!





' i got my lovely crunchy biscuits '  

good morning, how are you today ma'am?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> ' i got my lovely crunchy biscuits '
> 
> good morning, how are you today ma'am?


Morning John. Yea am OK, worried about vets verdict today though...


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast time


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John. Yea am OK, worried about vets verdict today though...



fingers are crossed for you


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> breakfast time
> View attachment 201635


Be careful you don't spill your drink. Those sideways McD's are a pain


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I've been up since early o'clock doing taxi duties. 

Good luck at the vet Jane. I really hope there's an easy fix. 

@meech008 Michelle please accept my hugs and condolences too.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I've been up since early o'clock doing taxi duties.
> 
> Good luck at the vet Jane. I really hope there's an easy fix.
> 
> @meech008 Michelle please accept my hugs and condolences too.


Thanks Linda, will let you know..


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Be careful you don't spill your drink. Those sideways McD's are a pain





. good morning mum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> what does your tort eggs do ?


None have hatched yet. Some have failed.(stinky)
But my females are still churning them out........
My new incubator should arrive soon.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Morning John. Yea am OK, worried about vets verdict today though...


Hope nelly goes on ok please let us no


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Laura1412

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 201641


Afternoon here hope u well


----------



## Momof4

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon here hope u well



Tired but doing well. 
How are you?


----------



## Momof4

It's been crazy hot here! Close to 85 and in the 90's next week! 
Torts are loving it!


----------



## Laura1412

Momof4 said:


> Tired but doing well.
> How are you?


Im ok thanks keepin busy


----------



## johnandjade

off to babysit at base


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Shelly will be ok waiting bless her she will love her perfect home once she is in


Indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all  
I've finished wiring up Shelly's condo. 
I still need to do some tidying up on the wires, but that's it. 
Both RHPs are installed as well the thermostat. I put a different plug on the panels because I didn't like the plug that came with them. 
Pics to follow


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I've finished wiring up Shelly's condo.
> I still need to do some tidying up on the wires, but that's it.
> Both RHPs are installed as well the thermostat. I put a different plug on the panels because I didn't like the plug that came with them.
> Pics to follow


Cant wait to c the pics you will have one happy Shelly


----------



## JSWallace

Hi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!


That's excellent news Jane really please for u and nelly bless her


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> That's excellent news Jane really please for u and nelly bless her


She seems a bit cross though, I don't think she has really enjoyed her day!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> She seems a bit cross though, I don't think she has really enjoyed her day!


No bless her can't imagine it bein pleasant for her but at least now she is able to see she will soon cheer up


----------



## AZtortMom

I still need to tidy it up some and install the thermometer before the test run. I will start on the other two. In a bit.


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 201656
> View attachment 201657
> View attachment 201658
> 
> I still need to tidy it up some and install the thermometer before the test run. I will start on the other two. In a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!


That is just fantastic news. Well done vet. Well done Shelly. And well done you Jane


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> That is just fantastic news. Well done vet. Well done Shelly. And well done you Jane


First time I've ever known a vet work for nothing!!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!




fantastic


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 201656
> View attachment 201657
> View attachment 201658
> 
> I still need to tidy it up some and install the thermometer before the test run. I will start on the other two. In a bit.




well done mom!!! multiple hi 5's


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> First time I've ever known a vet work for nothing!!




bonus


----------



## johnandjade

2000, almost home, what a day! i'll be running on fumes tomorrow, however shall thrive, not survive


----------



## johnandjade

perfect song to follow, shuffle is awesome


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!


HOOORAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhh, bliss  sat on fluffy with a beer  to smeg with the shower, i'll just smell of awesomeness tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

this is actually a rather perfect stereotype... guys a legend! 





i think i'm sswitcing pics again


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said
[QUOTEHi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!][/QUOTE]

Yaaaaahyyyyy !!!! Well done Vet., Nelly and you ! Good news !


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> First time I've ever known a vet work for nothing!!


My vet has done stuff free too. He'll do free health checks before hibernation. 

Joe got his hormone implants, to control his testosterone, free too as my vet had decided to write up the results for a scientific paper. I had to pay for other treatment, just not for the implants and the associated blood tests.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> JSWallace said
> [QUOTEHi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!]



Yaaaaahyyyyy !!!! Well done Vet., Nelly and you ! Good news ![/QUOTE]
Aah thanks, I am just so happy to be able too look her in the eye again even though she seems very cross about the day she has had!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> My vet has done stuff free too. He'll do free health checks before hibernation.
> 
> Joe got his hormone implants, to control his testosterone, free too as my vet had decided to write up the results for a scientific paper. I had to pay for other treatment, just not for the implants and the associated blood tests.


Yea the vet said reptiles were his passion so it was a treat for him not to be treating a cat or dog! He even gave us his personal mobile number in case we need him when he's not on duty. What a star!


----------



## AZtortMom

Closer to final product on Shelly's condo. I'm just waiting on the clear curtains and it will be completely done.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lyn seems to spend an excessive amount of time ironing.
> It's a hobby, i think.


Yup - I've only just finished it!
Good job it's only me I'm ironing for.
I should make it a sponsored event!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> If it's a hobbit she likes she can gladly do mine


I can honestly say I've never ironed a hobbit - not to my knowledge anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, that's all folks.
> I'm off.
> Love you all
> Speak soon, but I'm not taking the computer, wifey's staying with her phoney thing so I'll be back in touch when I return in a few days.
> Take care, be good (ish) and look after the place.
> Bye, Roommates!


Sorry I missed you to wish you bon voyage Adam.
You probably won't read this till youre back so
Hope you've had a safe trip this time and the torts are ok and thriving
Any bald ibis spotting this time?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello and good night


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im in bed with a tal boy !


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Closer to final product on Shelly's condo. I'm just waiting on the clear curtains and it will be completely done.
> View attachment 201702
> View attachment 201703
> View attachment 201704


brilliant job!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> tee hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet it gets stuck in your head


That's HILARIOUS!!!! 
...but now I want a cookie/biscuit...


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Everyone - glad to see you are all well.
I've had a busy week so not had much chance to pop in.
Hopefully be able to chat to you all over the weekend.
But Nos da for now.
Happy Friday!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm being supervised


----------



## AZtortMom

She's inspecting my work


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I'm being supervised
> View attachment 201710


She's a BEAUTY!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> She's a BEAUTY!!!!!


Thanks!
Moe is making an appearance


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I've been up since early o'clock doing taxi duties.
> 
> Good luck at the vet Jane. I really hope there's an easy fix.
> 
> @meech008 Michelle please accept my hugs and condolences too.


Thank you


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 201711
> 
> She's inspecting my work


She is beautiful bless her she will love it


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning and happy Friday gang! 

I've done my first taxi duty of the day... JoesDad is working in London... and the second one ... daughter to work ... will be in an hour. It's worth doing as the cost of parking two cars for the day is £10!

Joe's fridge is gradually getting warmer. I want to get him up in the next couple of days. Fingers crossed for a smooth transition.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and happy Friday gang!
> 
> I've done my first taxi duty of the day... JoesDad is working in London... and the second one ... daughter to work ... will be in an hour. It's worth doing as the cost of parking two cars for the day is £10!
> 
> Joe's fridge is gradually getting warmer. I want to get him up in the next couple of days. Fingers crossed for a smooth transition.


Good morning Linda I'm hoping joe is fit and well on getting up will u post a pic of him once he's sorted please as I love to c pictures of torts


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all, i slept in by an hr and a hlf.. i was still in work early


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all, I'm at Crufts today so dogs not tort's!


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Morning all, I'm at Crufts today so dogs not tort's!


Morning everyone


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning all, I'm at Crufts today so dogs not tort's!


Showing or looking?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies 

woke with the news from germany  , i hope our ccl bee isn't affected!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortsMum said:









[/QUOTE]


She wants to see that you`re doing your job well ! And soon !


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> good morning ladies
> 
> woke with the news from germany  , i hope our ccl bee isn't affected!



Good morning John,

I was far away from the place where it happend. I am o.k.
Thanks for being worried, John.


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said



> Good morning and happy Friday gang!
> 
> I've done my first taxi duty of the day... JoesDad is working in London... and the second one ... daughter to work ... will be in an hour. It's worth doing as the cost of parking two cars for the day is £10!
> 
> Joe's fridge is gradually getting warmer. I want to get him up in the next couple of days. Fingers crossed for a smooth transition.



Good morning and happy friday to you too !
Hope your Joe get out healthy of the hibernation ! My fingers are crossed for your little boy too ! Please keep us updated with pics and words when he has awake.
A friend of mine lost his tort during the hibernation in the fridge. The temperatore sensor of the ( old ) fridge had a malfunction and it was way too cold for the tortoise in the fridge and she died.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning all, i slept in by an hr and a hlf.. i was still in work early


Morning john


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Joes Mum said
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning and happy friday to you too !
> Hope your Joe get out healthy of the hibernation ! My fingers are crossed for your little boy too ! Please keep us updated with pics and words when he has awake.
> A friend of mine lost his tort during the hibernation in the fridge. The temperatore sensor of the ( old ) fridge had a malfunction and it was way too cold for the tortoise in the fridge and she died.


Morning Sabine hope u are ok that is so sad about your friends tortoise :-(


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Morning r u ok


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Laura,

I am o.k.
Hope you too. 
Hibernation is almost difficult and many torts didn`t make it.....


----------



## johnandjade

just got a bucket of chicken from KFC for us, it was awesome. 

glad you're safe bee  , it's terrible these things happen


----------



## Bee62

Hello John,

do you mean the man with the axt who hurts 7 people in a railway station ?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello John,
> 
> do you mean the man with the axt who hurts 7 people in a railway station ?




yes. it's so sad


----------



## Bee62

Yes it is. 
Whereever there are a lot of people together you are not safe. Something like this could happen.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Showing or looking?


Oh just looking, I do have an Irish terrier though who is a real character!


----------



## johnandjade

should be finished at 1600, brings my total hrs up to 54, then another 4hrs tomorrow! fling in 2hrs walk a day. tomorrow afternoon i my induce a coma


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 201711
> 
> She's inspecting my work




Checking the place out before the lease is signed


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> yes. it's so sad




I just heard!! So sad


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Laura,
> 
> I am o.k.
> Hope you too.
> Hibernation is almost difficult and many torts didn`t make it.....



That is exactly why I don't hibernate anything. I won't do that to any of my chelonia, simply from the people who tell us about their tortoises who "didn't make it." They don't need to be hibernated unless breeding is involved. And I don't breed. I'm sorry about that happening to you, but take a hint ....no more hibernating......


----------



## johnandjade

1635 and finally finished  off to base now to see what's happening tomorrow... i can almost taste the beer!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maggie clearly has more indoor space than I do. The whole of our dining room wasn't big enough for Joe the one year we had to keep him up. We'll czrry on taking the risks. Nice to see you in here Maggie 

As for me, I am London bound on a train again. Tonight dinner in a restaurant at the top of The Gherkin; a rather distinctive building in the City (the financial district) where JoesDad has been working. The occasion? He has finally managed to get a reservation after trying for ages!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Maggie clearly has more indoor space than I do. The whole of our dining room wasn't big enough for Joe the one year we had to keep him up. We'll czrry on taking the risks. Nice to see you in here Maggie
> 
> As for me, I am London bound on a train again. Tonight dinner in a restaurant at the top of The Gherkin; a rather distinctive building in the City (the financial district) where JoesDad has been working. The occasion? He has finally managed to get a reservation after trying for ages!





Photo from interweb of the gherkin


----------



## JoesMum

Wales v Ireland rugby tonight. Come on Wales! @Lyn W will have to support for me and Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Maggie clearly has more indoor space than I do. The whole of our dining room wasn't big enough for Joe the one year we had to keep him up. We'll czrry on taking the risks. Nice to see you in here Maggie
> 
> As for me, I am London bound on a train again. Tonight dinner in a restaurant at the top of The Gherkin; a rather distinctive building in the City (the financial district) where JoesDad has been working. The occasion? He has finally managed to get a reservation after trying for ages!




woohoo enjoy mum


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 201744
> 
> Photo from interweb of the gherkin




ready for blast off


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Wales v Ireland rugby tonight. Come on Wales! @Lyn W will have to support for me and Adam.




we have the auld enemy tomorrow i believe?


----------



## johnandjade

just about home, i have 6 bodies in tomorrow, most of the sales work is already done so should be a stress free day


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 201744
> 
> Photo from interweb of the gherkin


Ooh nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Bee62

@maggie3fan said


> That is exactly why I don't hibernate anything. I won't do that to any of my chelonia, simply from the people who tell us about their tortoises who "didn't make it." They don't need to be hibernated unless breeding is involved. And I don't breed. I'm sorry about that happening to you, but take a hint ....no more hibernating......



Hi,

it was not my tort that died in the fridge. It was the tort of a friend of mine.
I am also registered in a German tortoise forum and the people there "would kill you" if you don`t let your tort hibernate. They are so silly!
As I was a child I have got two greek tortoises and they never hibernate but were as healthy as a tort can be.
Now I got two species of torts that don`t hibernate and I am happy to have them trough the whole year.
And if I once get a greek tort again, it must not hibernate.


----------



## Bee62

Joes Mum said


>




Wow ! I am impressed. What a building !


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 201744
> 
> Photo from interweb of the gherkin




How cool is that?!?! It looks like bullet!! Please share your pics and meal with us!!


----------



## JSWallace

Momof4 said:


> How cool is that?!?! It looks like bullet!! Please share your pics and meal with us!!


Yes it is a really impressive building, unusual sort of shape!


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Laura,
> 
> I am o.k.
> Hope you too.
> Hibernation is almost difficult and many torts didn`t make it.....


I'm ok Sabine thanks still worrying a bit about my Clyde as I can still hear the popping :-(


----------



## JoesMum

On the train home

It was a bit misty and, through the glass, my pictures aren't great

Tower Bridge with the Tower of London just in front



St Paul's Cathedral just to the left of the red light atop a crane



My approach to the Gherkin



The Lloyd's of London building designed by Richard Rogers is very close. I worked for Lloyd's for 10 years from about 1987, but at their building in Chatham in Kent. I did get to come to this one sometimes though 



The City of London isn't all skyscrapers; there are traditional Georgian (1700s) buildings and older survivors like churches there too. These are right next to the Gherkin


----------



## JoesMum

And I am home in time to see the end of the rugby. Wales are winning 15-9. It's close!

Tomorrow I am going to watch a football (soccer) match. Arsenal v Lincoln in the FA Cup quarter final. Arsenal should win easily as Lincoln are way below them, but anything is possible in a cup match. 

And Wales have a try! 20-9

And they converted 22-9 ... a great win!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> And I am home in time to see the end of the rugby. Wales are winning 15-9. It's close!
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to watch a football (soccer) match. Arsenal v Lincoln in the FA Cup quarter final. Arsenal should win easily as Lincoln are way below them, but anything is possible in a cup match.
> 
> And Wales have a try! 20-9
> 
> And they converted 22-9 ... a great win!


Oh I so want Lincoln to win! What a turn up that would be! Sounds like you had a good evening?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Oh I so want Lincoln to win! What a turn up that would be! Sounds like you had a good evening?


Very nice evening thank you. The restaurant isn't as stupidly expensive as you'd expect in the City. It's not exactly cheap due to its location, but at least you don't need a second mortgage.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed now. I'm sleeeeeepy! Goodnight all. Sweet dreams


----------



## Laura1412

Night night linda


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Laura, are we both the only ones that are "on" in here ?
Your Clyde needs time to heal himself. If he is eating and roaming around I would wait and keep on with soaks, warmth and humidity. 
Are his eyes are still clear and his nose without bubbles?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura, are we both the only ones that are "on" in here ?
> Your Clyde needs time to heal himself. If he is eating and roaming around I would wait and keep on with soaks, warmth and humidity.
> Are his eyes are still clear and his nose without bubbles?


I'm still here too!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said


> I'm still here too!



Soooorrrry ! Glad you are here !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Wales v Ireland rugby tonight. Come on Wales! @Lyn W will have to support for me and Adam.


Yaaaayyy - we won!!! I shouted at the tele enough for everyone! Great match! Pity they haven't been consistently on form this Six Nations, but they haven't disgraced themselves at all.
Come on Scotland tomorrow now - the whole of Wales is behind you!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all - looks like I missed most of you again.
Never mind Hope you all had (or are still having) a Fab Friday and looking forward to a super Saturday!
I will sign out now as looking for a tort safe way of getting rid of ants.
Can't seem to get the diatomaceous earth in the UK will have to order from Amazon, but if anyone has any other ideas would love to hear them.
Take care and see you soon
Nos da!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello gang.
I'm hibernating.
Carry on.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello gang.
> I'm hibernating.
> Carry on.


Greetings all. Have been busy, but it's all good!
Tomorrow I am assisting hubby on a photo shoot, so may not be in here much.
Nos da, my friends!


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura, are we both the only ones that are "on" in here ?
> Your Clyde needs time to heal himself. If he is eating and roaming around I would wait and keep on with soaks, warmth and humidity.
> Are his eyes are still clear and his nose without bubbles?


Sorry Sabine I was in bed yea my elvis is eating and pottering about comin out of his hide on his own he's wee poo basking no noes or eye bubbles eatin well


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello gang.
> I'm hibernating.
> Carry on.


Hi Ed.  How are things with you?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm having a lazy start to Saturday. It's misty, but not cold today. 

Son has a week off work and will be coming home later today. I probably won't see him until tomorrow as he will have gone to a 21st birthday party by the time we get back from the football. I need to pop out and get some more food in. At 6'6" he takes A LOT of feeding


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm having a lazy start to Saturday. It's misty, but not cold today.
> 
> Son has a week off work and will be coming home later today. I probably won't see him until tomorrow as he will have gone to a 21st birthday party by the time we get back from the football. I need to pop out and get some more food in. At 6'6" he takes A LOT of feeding


Ha I have a son just like that too!


----------



## johnandjade

2 guys down and a lad crashed a sales car


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> 2 guys down and a lad crashed a sales car


Oh dear. That's not a great start to the day


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. That's not a great start to the day


That's actually a rubbish way to start day! It can only improve (hopefully)


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon all how r we today


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommies of the CDR !
Hope you have a nice saturday !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said


> Evening all - looks like I missed most of you again.
> Never mind Hope you all had (or are still having) a Fab Friday and looking forward to a super Saturday!
> I will sign out now as looking for a tort safe way of getting rid of ants.
> Can't seem to get the diatomaceous earth in the UK will have to order from Amazon, but if anyone has any other ideas would love to hear them.
> Take care and see you soon
> Nos da!



Where are the ants ? In the house or outside ? Outside you can use* hot water. *My mother used hot water against the ants outside ( but directly by our house, and the ants always came in ).
Diatomaceous earth works fine. I use it against parasits of chicken.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommies of the CDR !
> Hope you have a nice saturday !


Good afternoon Sabine r u busy today


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommies of the CDR !
> Hope you have a nice saturday !


Hey Sabine, had a rotten morning at work but came home to find Nelly with two functioning eyes and tucking into her food with gusto! So now that she can see again I am redoing her home so she has a nice place to look at!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hey Sabine, had a rotten morning at work but came home to find Nelly with two functioning eyes and tucking into her food with gusto! So now that she can see again I am redoing her home so she has a nice place to look at!


That's great news Jane I'm so pleased for you and nelly


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Laura,

yes on saturday I am always a little bit busy. But in the evening I am here ! Glad to see you then.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Jane,

good news from your Nelly ! Congrats to you and Nelly. See you later.


----------



## JoesMum

Fantastic news about Nelly, Jane 

We have had a very warm day today. A high of 17C/63F 

JoesDad and I are now at The Emirates Stadium in north London. It's filling up - kick off in 20 minutes



Arsenal and Lincoln last played each other in 1915 when Lincoln won 1-0


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Fantastic news about Nelly, Jane
> 
> We have had a very warm day today. A high of 17C/63F
> 
> JoesDad and I are now at The Emirates Stadium in north London. It's filling up - kick off in 20 minutes
> View attachment 201804
> 
> 
> Arsenal and Lincoln last played each other in 1915 when Lincoln won 1-0


Who are you supporting?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Who are you supporting?


Arsenal. JoesDad was born in Luton and that's his team. Son started supporting Arsenal when he was young and JoesDad adopted them as his second team. Not a good performance though. Arsenal lead 1-0 at Half Time somehow or other. 

In rugby news England overwhelmed Scotland winning 61-21. Wish we'd had tickets for Twickenham - they would have cost rather more I suspect!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Arsenal. JoesDad was born in Luton and that's his team. Son started supporting Arsenal when he was young and JoesDad adopted them as his second team. Not a good performance though. Arsenal lead 1-0 at Half Time somehow or other.
> 
> In rugby news England overwhelmed Scotland winning 61-21. Wish we'd had tickets for Twickenham - they would have cost rather more I suspect!


Mmm you would expect them to have scored more than one against Lincoln!!
My brother is editor of Arsenal's magazine and Programme


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Mmm you would expect them to have scored more than one against Lincoln!!
> My brother is editor of Arsenal's magazine and Programme


My brother is a big arsenal fan also but I am a Liverpool fc fan


----------



## JoesMum

Final score 5-0 to Arsenal. Lincoln tried hard


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone 
I spent the day outside doing gymnastics. I didn't warm up (not a good idea) so ignore my bad form but I have a few action shots


----------



## JoesMum

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone
> I spent the day outside doing gymnastics. I didn't warm up (not a good idea) so ignore my bad form but I have a few action shots
> View attachment 201820
> View attachment 201821
> View attachment 201822
> View attachment 201823
> View attachment 201823


Hello again! Looking good 

Have you been able to get Spud outside today?


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Hello again! Looking good
> 
> Have you been able to get Spud outside today?


I didn't manage to get him out today as the sky clouded over and his outdoor enclosure needs sorting, which reminds me... I need to get some more peat.


----------



## Bee62

@spudthetortoise 
Your gymnastics looks very good. But take care that you don`t hurt yourself. 
You need a tickly padded gymnastic mat.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Hey Sabine, had a rotten morning at work but came home to find Nelly with two functioning eyes and tucking into her food with gusto! So now that she can see again I am redoing her home so she has a nice place to look at!


YAAAAAAAAYYYYY FOR NELLIE!!!!

YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY FOR NELLIE'S MOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Bea.
Have you had a nice day ?
Our YAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYY , Adam is missing here.... Hope he is back soon.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Ed and Good evening.
Back from hibernation ?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm having a lazy start to Saturday. It's misty, but not cold today.
> 
> Son has a week off work and will be coming home later today. I probably won't see him until tomorrow as he will have gone to a 21st birthday party by the time we get back from the football. I need to pop out and get some more food in. At 6'6" he takes A LOT of feeding






stick him in next to joe


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @spudthetortoise
> Your gymnastics looks very good. But take care that you don`t hurt yourself.
> You need a tickly padded gymnastic mat.




spuds mum is always having accidents!


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> spuds mum is always having accidents!



That`s not good. When you are getting older you have pain from little accidents that happend on sports or something else. As I was in school I once hurt my right knee playing basket ball. 
The knee never recovered. It hurts when I was riding on a horse, and now as I am getting older it hurts most every day.


----------



## Bee62

But now I am putting my hurting knee into bed. 
It is late here in Germany, or early in the morning: 2:15 am.
Good night roommates and sleep well. Hope not to see you tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed and Good evening.
> Back from hibernation ?


No. Not quite yet.
Just resting my brain for a while.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> JohnandJade said
> 
> 
> That`s not good. When you are getting older you have pain from little accidents that happend on sports or something else. As I was in school I once hurt my right knee playing basket ball.
> The knee never recovered. It hurts when I was riding on a horse, and now as I am getting older it hurts most every day.


I broke both of my hands and my left knee playing football.
Everything has begun to hurt again after a couple decades of thinking everything was healed.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I broke both of my hands and my left knee playing football.
> Everything has begun to hurt again after a couple decades of thinking everything was healed.


Yes, these old injuries do come back to haunt you. 

I was a keen kayaker in my youth (probably didn't help my back) and spent the summer between my first and second years of university in the south of France as a river leader taking groups of kids down the river Ardêche. I was only 19. 

Getting kids in boats down rapids was a challenge, even if the the rapids were very small, and we used to stand in the river and push the boats away from rocks that would have caused serious problems as they descended. 

I caught one badly and hurt the top joint of the middle finger of my left hand. I got treatment at the time and had further treatment and physio back in the UK. It is now, over 30 years later, starting to cause me pain again when the weather is cold.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It is Sunday 

Joe's fridge is up to 7.5C and I have just adjusted the thermostat a little more. I hope to have him up tomorrow. 

This morning I want to get his basking lamp, cold frame and kennel sorted so he can go out. 

I am expecting him to spend the nights in our conservatory for the first few weeks, but if the weather behaves he might be out 24/7 sooner.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Sunday
> 
> Joe's fridge is up to 7.5C and I have just adjusted the thermostat a little more. I hope to have him up tomorrow.
> 
> This morning I want to get his basking lamp, cold frame and kennel sorted so he can go out.
> 
> I am expecting him to spend the nights in our conservatory for the first few weeks, but if the weather behaves he might be out 24/7 sooner.


Hey Linda am I right in assuming that Joe is a survivor from the days when tortoises were imported into Britain without any restrictions in the 1960s/1970s. I remember the pet shop in town would get a consignment every Spring and they were just piled up in a pen in the middle of the floor . People just went out and got a tortoise and stuck it in their garden in the UK weather! I also had a survivor from those days that I found in a field while walking the dog with my Dad when I very young. She died two years ago and I was devastated, she had been with me nearly all my life and my children's lives.


----------



## JoesMum

Joe certainly he is. He was bought as a birthday present in 1970


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Sunday
> 
> Joe's fridge is up to 7.5C and I have just adjusted the thermostat a little more. I hope to have him up tomorrow.
> 
> This morning I want to get his basking lamp, cold frame and kennel sorted so he can go out.
> 
> I am expecting him to spend the nights in our conservatory for the first few weeks, but if the weather behaves he might be out 24/7 sooner.


Good morning Linda am glad u well looking forward to a picture of joe bless him


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hey Linda am I right in assuming that Joe is a survivor from the days when tortoises were imported into Britain without any restrictions in the 1960s/1970s. I remember the pet shop in town would get a consignment every Spring and they were just piled up in a pen in the middle of the floor . People just went out and got a tortoise and stuck it in their garden in the UK weather! I also had a survivor from those days that I found in a field while walking the dog with my Dad when I very young. She died two years ago and I was devastated, she had been with me nearly all my life and my children's lives.


Good morning Jane how r u n is nelly ok this morning


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning Jane how r u n is nelly ok this morning


All good here thanks Laura, Nelly looking full of beans! I'm out with the dog looking for dandelions!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> All good here thanks Laura, Nelly looking full of beans! I'm out with the dog looking for dandelions!


That's fantastic news I'm struggling to get dandelions at the mo not many out around here


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> That's fantastic news I'm struggling to get dandelions at the mo not many out around here


No there isn't here either! Nelly came from White Post Farm, so not far from you?


----------



## Lyn W

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello everyone
> I spent the day outside doing gymnastics. I didn't warm up (not a good idea) so ignore my bad form but I have a few action shots
> View attachment 201820
> View attachment 201821
> View attachment 201822
> View attachment 201823
> View attachment 201823


Hi Spuds mum - your pictures are upside down again!


----------



## JoesMum

Having a quick tea break. The kennel lamp is up and running and We're attempting to scarify the lawn right now as there is more moss than other plant life. The green wheelie bin is nearly full and we've done about a third


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> That's fantastic news I'm struggling to get dandelions at the mo not many out around here


Lola had his first dandelions of the year on Friday from our conservation area in school - not a lot - but its a start.
The dandy hunting season is almost here!
I have quite a few growing in the garden from my seed cultivation last year but want to save those for him to graze on himself when he goes outside.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
A cloudy start to Sunday but improving as the day goes on.
Hope all is well with everyone and your corner of the world.


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> A cloudy start to Sunday but improving as the day goes on.
> Hope all is well with everyone and your corner of the world.


Are you also in the UK Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Hey Sabine, had a rotten morning at work but came home to find Nelly with two functioning eyes and tucking into her food with gusto! So now that she can see again I am redoing her home so she has a nice place to look at!


That's great!
Well done to you and your vet!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Are you also in the UK Lyn?


Yup - I'm in South Wales.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yup - I'm in South Wales.


Like my Mum. She's from a village between Llanelli and Swansea


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to get busy so I'll try to pop in later.
So much to do so little time!
Roll on the Easter holidays!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Lola had his first dandelions of the year on Friday from our conservation area in school - not a lot - but its a start.
> The dandy hunting season is almost here!
> I have quite a few growing in the garden from my seed cultivation last year but want to save those for him to graze on himself when he goes outside.


Morning Lyn I'll be picking your brains along with @JoesMum and @JSWallace to c what other weeds are tortoise safe here in the U.K.


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Morning Lyn I'll be picking your brains along with @JoesMum and @JSWallace to c what other weeds are tortoise safe here in the U.K.


www.thetortoisetable.org.uk 
You have probably seen this already, it's a really useful resource. Sow thistles Nellys all time favourite


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Morning Lyn I'll be picking your brains along with @JoesMum and @JSWallace to c what other weeds are tortoise safe here in the U.K.


I have discovered through TFO that they're much the same as North America. 

Safe bets and easy to find are: 
- dandelions and things that look like dandelions called sow thistles. Feed leaves and flowers. 

and

- clover. Also feed leaves and flowers. 

There's lots that can be fed that Joe always ignores.  And I've given up on bedding plants as he either eats them or stomps over them. I still haven't forgiven him for eating my lovely new sedums to the ground a few years ago 

Here's a list of suitable greens from TFO

Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

This is an American plant list so you won't find so many of these garden plants
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads


----------



## Laura1412

Thank you iv seen the image of the weeds but they don't really look the same so I'm unsure and don't want to give anything that will harm him


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thank you iv seen the image of the weeds but they don't really look the same so I'm unsure and don't want to give anything that will harm him


When you find something post a photo in the food forum and someone will identify it for you. 

I hope you can identify a dandelion at least


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> When you find something post a photo in the food forum and someone will identify it for you.
> 
> I hope you can identify a dandelion at leat


And sow thistles look very similar!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> When you find something post a photo in the food forum and someone will identify it for you.
> 
> I hope you can identify a dandelion at least


Yea lol and the sow thistle too


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think I have an egg pipping.
I'm not sure since I've never before had an egg actually hatch.
There are tiny triangular holes in the shell originating from the inside and I see something dark in there.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I have an egg pipping.
> I'm not sure since I've never before had an egg actually hatch.
> There are tiny triangular holes in the shell originating from the inside and I see something dark in there.


Ooh. How exciting! Fingers crossed for the patter of tiny claws


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommies of the CDR. I wish you a happy, fine Sunday.

@ZEROPILOT
Hello Ed, it looks like you are becoming a farther.  A tortoise farther.  Please keep us updatet about the egg. That`s so ecxiting !!!!

@JoesMum
I have read how long you own your Joe ! Wow ! That`s good care !
I wish my little greek torts were still alive, but one died because of poison and the other a few years later because of a respiration infect. But I still remember them as it was yesterday.

Later I will be out, searching for dandelions in my garden ( I know there are some ! )


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## Bee62

Morning Noel. 
Do you have already searched dandelions today ?
Today I declare that it is dandelions searching day


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Afternoon here


----------



## JoesMum

* Pacing up and down waiting for news of imminent hatching *

It's stressful being a prospective CDR great aunt!


----------



## Bee62

Helllloooooo ?
Someone here ?????


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I have an egg pipping.
> I'm not sure since I've never before had an egg actually hatch.
> There are tiny triangular holes in the shell originating from the inside and I see something dark in there.


That's brilliant fingers crossed ed keep us updated


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Helllloooooo ?
> Someone here ?????


I'm here Sabine but not for long as iv got to be up early in the morning


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Laura. Have you had a great sunday ?
Have you searched some dandelions ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ver, very little change in the egg.
There is some new ripping of the inner membrane.
Looks like a foot moving around.
Maybe tomorrow is the day.


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT 
The little one in the egg needs time. It must be very exhausting to break through. I keep chicken and when little chicks hatch it is always very exciting to see them get out of the egg.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> The little one in the egg needs time. It must be very exhausting to break through. I keep chicken and when little chicks hatch it is always very exciting to see them get out of the egg.


I'm hoping he'll wait a day or two.
I need to set up a closed chamber.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> I'm hoping he'll wait a day or two.
> I need to set up a closed chamber.



Hurry up !


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm hoping he'll wait a day or two.
> I need to set up a closed chamber.


 I was hoping for news in the morning. I am just impatient 

Time for bed. Goodnight all


----------



## Bee62

Good night CDR.
Sleep well.
Hatch well.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ver, very little change in the egg.
> There is some new ripping of the inner membrane.
> Looks like a foot moving around.
> Maybe tomorrow is the day.


Oh, Ed!!!! This is VERY EXCITING!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, and bye, Roomies! 
Sorry I haven't been around much except to lurk a bit. It's been a VERY busy, very tiring weekend for me, but much of it good! 
Hope to be around more this week.

And I'm SO excited about Ed's egg pipping!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning thank tort it's monday!! lazy day with lots of sleep yesterday , only a half day at work today as i have a dental appointment. 

hope everyone has had a great weekend and ready to take on the world


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Good morning all. I'll be back later to see if Ed has news


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all. I'll be back later to see if Ed has news




good morning mum


----------



## JSWallace

Good Morning all, beautiful sunny morning here


----------



## JoesMum

First peak 

He weighs 3.290kg - he's lost 60g during hibernation which is less than 1% of his bodyweight over 4 months.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Not a bit of change since last night. In fact, almost no change at all since the initial pipping except some minor tearing of the inner membrane. 
It looks like he made a hole so that he could breathe. Now he's happy to sit in the shell and absorb his yolk.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The Exo-Terra incubator I was looking at has a cooling feature and it would allow for hibernation as well as incubation.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> First peak
> 
> He weighs 3.290kg - he's lost 60g during hibernation which is less than 1% of his bodyweight over 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 201992


Oh wow! I imagine you are so happy to see him, he looks so like my old tortoise, same size and weight! What sort of tortoise is he?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Oh wow! I imagine you are so happy to see him, he looks so like my old tortoise, same size and weight! What sort of tortoise is he?


He is a Greek - Testudo graeca graeca


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> He is a Greek - Testudo graeca graeca


Yes that's what I thought mine was, although never had at confirmed. She never saw a vet in 50 years!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning all.

Good tort news everywhere ! Yaaahhhyyyyyyyy !

Joe woke up of hibernation and looks good.
And Ed`s egg let us wait. I think the little baby tort is a female. She needs time to get beautiful before hatching.

Have a nice day, roommies. You and your torts !


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> First peak
> 
> He weighs 3.290kg - he's lost 60g during hibernation which is less than 1% of his bodyweight over 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 201992


Bless joe


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Good tort news everywhere ! Yaaahhhyyyyyyyy !
> 
> Joe woke up of hibernation and looks good.
> And Ed`s egg let us wait. I think the little baby tort is a female. She needs time to get beautiful before hatching.
> 
> Have a nice day, roommies. You and your torts !


Good morning Sabine


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning rooomies hope we all well lovely sunny day here today


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Laura.
Here it is sunny too! 12 Grad C.
Spring is lurking round the corner.
But night temps are still to low. 
Yesterday I searched for dandelions in my garden and found some, but they are still too small. 
They need higher night and day temps to grow.  My torts have to be patient....


----------



## Bee62

Hi Ed.
Are there news of your tortie egg ?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Laura.
> Here it is sunny too! 12 Grad C.
> Spring is lurking round the corner.
> But night temps are still to low.
> Yesterday I searched for dandelions in my garden and found some, but they are still too small.
> They need higher night and day temps to grow.  My torts have to be patient....


Sounds pretty similar to here although if you get a sunny spot it's actually warm.
I found a big clump of dandelions with flowers this morning so Nelly is happily tucking in


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ed.
> Are there news of your tortie egg ?


No
No change


----------



## JoesMum

Oh God no. Really worried about Joe. His head has gone floppy


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Sounds pretty similar to here although if you get a sunny spot it's actually warm.
> I found a big clump of dandelions with flowers this morning so Nelly is happily tucking in


I'm the same Jane my Clyde eat his dandelions now of to his box to get down for the night


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Oh God no. Really worried about Joe. His head has gone floppy


O Linda I'm so sorry I hope he's ok :-(


----------



## JoesMum

On our way to the vet. I rang them and they said to come straight in. 

Joe's head not floppy any more. There is something there still

JoesDad is working from home.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> On our way to the vet. I rang them and they said to come straight in.
> 
> Joe's head not floppy any more. There is something there still
> 
> JoesDad is working from home.


Please keep us updated on joe and I hope the vet gets him right fingers crossed everything is ok for joe


----------



## JoesMum

Joe has been admitted. He is still with us. They're doing bloods. 

Thoughts, prayers and good vibes needed.

Fortunately I have one of the best tort vets around.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Joe has been admitted. He is still with us. They're doing bloods.
> 
> Thoughts, prayers and good vibes needed.
> 
> Fortunately I have one of the best tort vets around.




oh no  , thoughts are with you. 


c'mon joe!!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Joe has been admitted. He is still with us. They're doing bloods.
> 
> Thoughts, prayers and good vibes needed.
> 
> Fortunately I have one of the best tort vets around.


Bless joe so glad u got a good vet I think joe is strong and a fighter he will be fine electric hugs from me


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Joe has been admitted. He is still with us. They're doing bloods.
> 
> Thoughts, prayers and good vibes needed.
> 
> Fortunately I have one of the best tort vets around.


Oh Linda, so sorry to hear. Sending all the thoughts, prayers and good vibes that I can..


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Oh God no. Really worried about Joe. His head has gone floppy



Oh no! Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## johnandjade

as ed's experience has tought us, never give up hope!


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Joe has been admitted. He is still with us. They're doing bloods.
> 
> Thoughts, prayers and good vibes needed.
> 
> Fortunately I have one of the best tort vets around.


Linda, I'm praying hard for Joe and you!


----------



## JoesMum

Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe. 

We are devastated as you can imagine.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.


Linda I am so so sorry to hear that I feel so so sorry for you electronic hugs :-( RIPjoe


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.


So very sorry to hear that news.
He's been part of the family for such a long time....


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.


Oh Linda  I am so very sorry to hear this. I know Joe has been in your family for many years and his loss isn't easy. Not that any loss is. My thought and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time <3


----------



## Moozillion

Linda, I am so, so sorry to hear this.
  
BIG electronic hug!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Josh said:


> Make 'em here


Oh Linda I am so sorry . I know I have only known you a short while but I really feel for you. I faced the exact same decision with my one when she came out of hibernation two years ago and when they have been with you for so so long they really are part of the family...


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.



Oh Linda I am so sorry . I know I have only known you a short while but I really feel for you. I faced the exact same decision with my one when she came out of hibernation two years ago and when they have been with you for so so long they really are part of the family...


----------



## JoesMum

I have to pull myself together for a meeting at 6pm. Probably for the best to stay busy. 

We have asked for Joe's ashes so we can scatter them in the garden where he belongs


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I have to pull myself together for a meeting at 6pm. Probably for the best to stay busy.
> 
> We have asked for Joe's ashes so we can scatter them in the garden where he belongs


I am so very sorry for your loss
(((HUGS)))


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

@JoesMom, Big digital hugs from me.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.




i am so sorry x


----------



## Bee62

Linda,

please accept my hugs and my condolence. 
I am so sorry to read that Joe was so sick and must be put to sleep.
He was a member of your family for such a long time. I know that it hurts.
I feel sad and have tears in my eyes.... 
RIP Joe


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.



Aw, darn it, Linda! Would it be an actual tumor, or could it be a large bladder stone? This is very ugly news, and I'm so, so sorry this is happening.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, darn it, Linda! Would it be an actual tumor, or could it be a large bladder stone? This is very ugly news, and I'm so, so sorry this is happening.


The bloods confirm tumour I am afraid. 

His kidneys, etc were in perfect working order apparently.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Still pipping
In slow motion!
Yesterday


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Today


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.




Oh, I am so sorry! Big hugs to you and your family


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today


It's...progressing...at...tortoise...speed


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today


I'm watching and waiting, but I guess I won't miss much when I go to bed in an hour or so 

Come on little one.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Today




some good news


----------



## Bee62

So sad to say, but that`s life: One must die and one is born.
The everlasting circle of life.

Please Ed, when the little tortoise hatch, - name him *Joe.*


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm watching and waiting, but I guess I won't miss much when I go to bed in an hour or so
> 
> Come on little one.




hope you're holding up x


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hope you're holding up x


We are. Silly things are bringing tears to the eyes at the moment. Like a friend saying that at least I'll be able to start cutting the lawn at a sensible time of day. It made me laugh and cry at the same time. Getting the lawnmower out will always remind me of him. 

We'll get there. He's being cremated and we'll scatter the ashes in his favourite basking spot in the garden where he belongs.


----------



## Bee62

Good night CDR.



Good by Joe. Now you are on the other side of the rainbow bridge, where it is always summer, with fresh greens and a wide meadow where little torts live.



*




Rainbow Bridge



*
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## Bee62




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> So sad to say, but that`s life: One must die and one is born.
> The everlasting circle of life.
> 
> Please Ed, when the little tortoise hatch, - name him *Joe.*


Sure.
Little Joe


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We are. Silly things are bringing tears to the eyes at the moment. Like a friend saying that at least I'll be able to start cutting the lawn at a sensible time of day. It made me laugh and cry at the same time. Getting the lawnmower out will always remind me of him.
> 
> We'll get there. He's being cremated and we'll scatter the ashes in his favourite basking spot in the garden where he belongs.




i think that is a very fitting way to lay joe to rest. he will live on


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure.
> Little Joe




you're a good man ed


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good night CDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Good by Joe. Now you are on the other side of the rainbow bridge, where it is always summer, with fresh greens and a wide meadow where little torts live.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
> There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
> There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....




beautiful words bee


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure.
> Little Joe


@Bee62 @ZEROPILOT that is a lovely thought. Thank you. 

I am shedding a few tears having read the lovely things people have said this morning in threads and by PM. 

I emailed Adam last night to tell him as he's not about.  

Today I will keep myself busy packing away his things. If there's anyone on the UK in need of lamp stands, a CHE, a custom cold frame and probably other stuff ... then get in touch or point them in my direction.


----------



## johnandjade

morning friends, it wasn't a dream 

thoughts and love go out to linda, we are all here for you x


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> @Bee62 @ZEROPILOT that is a lovely thought. Thank you.
> 
> I am shedding a few tears having read the lovely things people have said this morning in threads and by PM.
> 
> I emailed Adam last night to tell him as he's not about.
> 
> Today I will keep myself busy packing away his things. If there's anyone on the UK in need of lamp stands, a CHE, a custom cold frame and probably other stuff ... then get in touch or point them in my direction.




morning mum. a sad sad day  your a wonderful person to think of others, even during this time.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. 

Sadly it isn't a dream, but someone has made me laugh suggesting he's up in heaven ramming lawnmowers to his heart's content!

I shall be sticking around awhile. For the time being, I feel like helping others on TFO will be a comfort. 

Hopefully we will all be able to pick ourselves up and return to CDR punning lunacy soon. 

You have permission to be cheerful everyone.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Sadly it isn't a dream, but someone has made me laugh suggesting he's up in heaven ramming lawnmowers to his heart's content!
> 
> I shall be sticking around awhile. For the time being, I feel like helping others on TFO will be a comfort.
> 
> Hopefully we will all be able to pick ourselves up and return to CDR punning lunacy soon.
> 
> You have permission to be cheerful everyone.




i have just read the thread. yes, it was very well said 

you're a fantastic woman to think of others, even in this sad time.

i have no doubt your being supported and showered with love


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> @Bee62 @ZEROPILOT that is a lovely thought. Thank you.
> 
> I am shedding a few tears having read the lovely things people have said this morning in threads and by PM.
> 
> I emailed Adam last night to tell him as he's not about.
> 
> Today I will keep myself busy packing away his things. If there's anyone on the UK in need of lamp stands, a CHE, a custom cold frame and probably other stuff ... then get in touch or point them in my direction.


Oh Linda I truly feel your sadness. Are you sure you want to give all Joe's things away, you may find that life without a tortoise in it is just not right?


----------



## johnandjade

i found this zippo yesterday, could it be adams??


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Oh Linda I truly feel your sadness. Are you sure you want to give all Joe's things away, you may find that life without a tortoise in it is just not right?


I can't see us getting another for a while. If and when we do, we will start afresh. It's a big commitment is tortoise keeping. 

I have said before that I have loved having a tort as part of our lives, but honestly don't know if I would choose one as pet. At my age, any young tort would become our children's problem. 

Most likely is that a rescue comes up that we end up taking in. An old soul like Joe in need of a new home. But not yet. We're nowhere near that now.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i found this zippo yesterday, could it be adams??
> View attachment 202057


Excellent


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
The egg looks exactly like it did last night.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Sadly it isn't a dream, but someone has made me laugh suggesting he's up in heaven ramming lawnmowers to his heart's content!
> 
> I shall be sticking around awhile. For the time being, I feel like helping others on TFO will be a comfort.
> 
> Hopefully we will all be able to pick ourselves up and return to CDR punning lunacy soon.
> 
> You have permission to be cheerful everyone.


Morning Linda u are a wonderful person to even be considering others at this sad time and offering others help and support, I think laying joe to rest in the garden his home is very fitting and he will live I no us in the CDR are not physically able to support u at this sad time but myself and I'm sure I speak for others are here for u with support and kind words and electronic hugs


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> The egg looks exactly like it did last night.


Good morning ed credit to u for wen the little one is born naming it joe


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning ed credit to u for wen the little one is born naming it joe


I'll probably keep this first one.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll probably keep this first one.


Excellent keep us updated how the progress is goin


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Excellent keep us updated how the progress is goin


I wish there were some progress.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish there were some progress.


It will be worth the wait ed


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wish there were some progress.


It's just as well you took the carpets up Ed. You'd have worn them out with all this pacing up and down waiting for something to happen


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy do I just want to yank him out of there!
He deeds time to absorb his yolk. I had no idea that from pipping to hatching took days.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> It's just as well you took the carpets up Ed. You'd have worn them out with all this pacing up and down waiting for something to happen


The changes are very subtle. 
I'm sure I'll get the hang of it if I get a few to hatch.
I just didn't know that it took so long.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How's the family holding up, Linda?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's the family holding up, Linda?


Each is coping in their own way. JoesDad had a little cry last night and was clearly struggling a bit this morning. 

Son just spent the evening cuddling me when I got back from my meeting. He may be 6'6" now but he's always cuddled up. 

Daughter was at work when it all kicked off; she did see him before she went. She is in much the same state as me; OK as long as she keeps busy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> The egg looks exactly like it did last night.



good morning ed. how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

my mum popped in with cakes


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> beautiful words bee



Thank you, John.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said


> @Bee62 @ZEROPILOT that is a lovely thought. Thank you.
> 
> I am shedding a few tears having read the lovely things people have said this morning in threads and by PM.
> 
> I emailed Adam last night to tell him as he's not about.
> 
> Today I will keep myself busy packing away his things. If there's anyone on the UK in need of lamp stands, a CHE, a custom cold frame and probably other stuff ... then get in touch or point them in my direction.



Thank you, Linda.

I am sure in a longer or shorter time there will be a tortoise that needs a new home and you will adopt him or her. 
Joe died, but his death opens a new space and place for another tort to live.
Giving a tort in need a new home will be the loveliest way to keep the memory of Joe alive.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> my mum popped in with cakes


Lucky you!!


----------



## johnandjade

i had lefy over chinese to have for lunch... i left at home 

so i got a burger king


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Suki is egg cited about becoming an aunt!


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is egg cited about becoming an aunt!


Bless she lovely ed


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is egg cited about becoming an aunt!


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 
Suki is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> Suki is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


She would agree with that


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> She would agree with that


How old is she ed she's beautiful


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> How old is she ed she's beautiful


One and a half year old


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> One and a half year old


Bless her


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> She would agree with that


Aah she is well cute!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Aah she is well cute!


Hello Jane how is u and nelly today


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Hello Jane how is u and nelly today


We're good today, had a hectic day at work! Nelly eating sooo much it's untrue!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> We're good today, had a hectic day at work! Nelly eating sooo much it's untrue!


That's good then my Clyde eating and pottering around his enclosure so I'm hopin he's not I'll still hear the popping but no other symptoms


----------



## Yvonne G

John - I'm glad to see your old avatar back. Now I recognize you once again!

I wonder how Adam's getting along. When is he supposed to be back?


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> John - I'm glad to see your old avatar back. Now I recognize you once again!
> 
> I wonder how Adam's getting along. When is he supposed to be back?


No sure wen Adam is back Yvonne he Neva really said I'm sure he will be all good,how r u


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Yvonne.
Adam wrote that he would be back in 5 or 8 days.
That was on sunday the 5. , in march.

*Edit: It was the 6. of march as Adam wrote this.*


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Yvonne.
> Adam wrote that he would be back in 5 or 8 days.
> That was on sunday the 5. , in march.


How are u Sabine r u ok


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Laura,

I am fine. Thanks for asking. I hope you are fine too.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura,
> 
> I am fine. Thanks for asking. I hope you are fine too.


Yea I'm ok my back is giving me a lot of pain today but other then that ok


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Yea I'm ok my back is giving me a lot of pain today but other then that ok


I'm in South Normanton at the moment Laura so not to far from you! Hope the back improves a bit.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I'm in South Normanton at the moment Laura so not to far from you! Hope the back improves a bit.


No Jane you only about 15 mins if that from me  thanks my back will ease a little I'm hopin once it's morphine time


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> No Jane you only about 15 mins if that from me  thanks my back will ease a little I'm hopin once it's morphine time


Must be bad if it's needing morphine?


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Must be bad if it's needing morphine?


Iv got 2 collapsed disc in my back and nerve damage from lower back down my right side and no feeling in my right leg and foot some days the pain is worse then others


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> John - I'm glad to see your old avatar back. Now I recognize you once again!
> 
> I wonder how Adam's getting along. When is he supposed to be back?




 fankoo ma'am 

should be back by the weekend i think.


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> fankoo ma'am
> 
> should be back by the weekend i think.








he'll make it!!


----------



## johnandjade

good evening ladies!!  

mate from work has some plumbing work to donin his wifes shop and asked if i could help, so we went after work to view and picking up materials tomorrow. home now, and it's stake for tea


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good evening ladies!!
> 
> mate from work has some plumbing work to donin his wifes shop and asked if i could help, so we went after work to view and picking up materials tomorrow. home now, and it's stake for tea


Good evening John, do you know how to do plumbing??


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Iv got 2 collapsed disc in my back and nerve damage from lower back down my right side and no feeling in my right leg and foot some days the pain is worse then others


I had something similar some years ago , had it operated on and have been totally pain free ever since..


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Good evening John, do you know how to do plumbing??



i was a labourer fitting kitchens and bathrooms on and off, i'm not scared to give it a go. Lyn is the plumber in here, and ed can fix anything!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Little Joe peeking out with a beautiful red head.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And there's now another one!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe peeking out with a beautiful red head.


Awww!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> And there's now another one!




brilliant!! fantastic ed!


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all




evenooning mom


----------



## johnandjade

waffles then turning in for the night  

won't see you all tomorrow, no da friends and little joe


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe peeking out with a beautiful red head.


That's fantastic ed lovely joe


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I had something similar some years ago , had it operated on and have been totally pain free ever since..


I can't have surgery coz there is something near my spinal cord so they won't operate on me :-(


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> waffles then turning in for the night
> 
> won't see you all tomorrow, no da friends and little joe


Good night John.
I'm bushed too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The new incubator is fully packed and the second one is getting ready for more


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This may become a big undertaking.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> i was a labourer fitting kitchens and bathrooms on and off, i'm not scared to give it a go. Lyn is the plumber in here, and ed can fix anything!


Aah very useful to know! Ed probably a bit far away if I need anything fixing..


----------



## JSWallace

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Good afternoon! Although night time here!


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe peeking out with a beautiful red head.


Oh my goodness that is so exciting


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> Little Joe peeking out with a beautiful red head.
> *Attached Files:*
> 
> 
> a">
> 
> 
> 
> *20170314_165529-1.jpg*
> File size:
> 1.2 MB
> Views:
> 2
> 2.5 Redfoot torts and many eggs



Wonderful ! Welcome Little Joe !


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all


Afternoon r u ok


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> waffles then turning in for the night
> 
> won't see you all tomorrow, no da friends and little joe


Good night John sleep well


----------



## Bee62

Hello Laura,

I have read in which situation you hurt your back so badly. You saved the life of someone.
That was very honorable. Did you get a pension for your selfless act ?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura,
> 
> I have read in which situation you hurt your back so badly. You saved the life of someone.
> That was very honorable. Did you get a pension for your selfless act ?


No I did not they kept my job position open for me for a year and paid me my monthly wage for the year hopin that I could go bak but unfortunately my back did not get better it go worse so now I can't work coz my leg gives way a lot wen I walk and also the pain is horrendous after bein on my feet after a little while :-(


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> No I did not they kept my job position open for me for a year and paid me my monthly wage for the year hopin that I could go bak but unfortunately my back did not get better it go worse so now I can't work coz my leg gives way a lot wen I walk and also the pain is horrendous after bein on my feet after a little while :-(


That sounds awful Laura, sorry I am new here do you mind me asking how you damaged your back so badly?


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> No I did not they kept my job position open for me for a year and paid me my monthly wage for the year hopin that I could go bak but unfortunately my back did not get better it go worse so now I can't work coz my leg gives way a lot wen I walk and also the pain is horrendous after bein on my feet after a little while :-(


This is how I come about getting my Clyde my mum bought him and his enclosure for me as a gift/pet coz I was really down in myself and with my situation and she no iv always wanted a tortoise from me bein young but did not realise how much time and care is needed to maintain him but I'm glad I got him and I would not change him for the world him and my cat


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said


> No I did not they kept my job position open for me for a year and paid me my monthly wage for the year hopin that I could go bak but unfortunately my back did not get better it go worse so now I can't work coz my leg gives way a lot wen I walk and also the pain is horrendous after bein on my feet after a little while :-(



When did you hurt your back ? Is it a year ago or longer ?
I am sorry to hear that you have so much pain. Have you heard the opinion of several doctors that you could`t be operated on your back ?


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> That sounds awful Laura, sorry I am new here do you mind me asking how you damaged your back so badly?


I worked as a care team manager in a nursing home I went into a residents room to take her medication to her and she was in responsive in her chair there was no staff members around they was with other residents and I did not have the time to wait to find someone so I had to lift her onto the floor and do cpr till the paramedics arrived as soon as I lifted her I felt my back go but did not realise at the time how bad I had damaged my bak


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.


Oh my Go! Poor Joe and poor you!
I am so sorry and upset to hear this, but that is nothing compared to what you must be feeling. 
He has had a great life with all your wonderful care, and this a huge loss for all your family, my thoughts are with you, Linda.
RIP Joe


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura1412 said
> 
> 
> When did you hurt your back ? Is it a year ago or longer ?
> I am sorry to hear that you have so much pain. Have you heard the opinion of several doctors that you could`t be operated on your back ?


I did my back 3years ago iv been to 3 different specialists in different hospital but the outcome is the same as I'm only young and it's a problem with my spinal cord they won't touch it :-(


----------



## Bee62

Laura 1412 said


> This is how I come about getting my Clyde my mum bought him and his enclosure for me as a gift/pet coz I was really down in myself and with my situation and she no iv always wanted a tortoise from me bein young but did not realise how much time and care is needed to maintain him but I'm glad I got him and I would not change him for the world him and my cat
> Laura1412, 4 minutes ago Report Concern
> #70450 Like Reply



Your mommy did the right thing ! Pets can help a lot when people are down. I can understand very well that you wouldn`t change your tort or your cat. They need you and you need them !


----------



## Bee62

Laura 1412 said
[QUOTEI did my back 3years ago iv been to 3 different specialists in different hospital but the outcome is the same as I'm only young and it's a problem with my spinal cord they won't touch it :-(][/QUOTE]

O.k..... that is very sad.
*Would you accept a big electronic hug from me ? *Sorry that I can do nothing else.
As I already said: I am sorry that you must suffer so much pain and there is no hope that it is getting better some day. 
You are a brave woman.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura 1412 said
> 
> 
> Your mommy did the right thing ! Pets can help a lot when people are down. I can understand very well that you wouldn`t change your tort or your cat. They need you and you need them !


I have to have help to do things for clyde but I do my best and always make sure he will be ok and do the best possible for him and elvis


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Laura 1412 said
> [QUOTEI did my back 3years ago iv been to 3 different specialists in different hospital but the outcome is the same as I'm only young and it's a problem with my spinal cord they won't touch it :-(]



O.k..... that is very sad.
*Would you accept a big electronic hug from me ? *Sorry that I can do nothing else.
As I already said: I am sorry that you must suffer so much pain and there is no hope that it is getting better some day.
You are a brave woman.[/QUOTE]
Now I av accepted that I may be like this long term it's not as bad to accept i get down sometimes but iv adjusted to the change in my life it's just frustrating wen my friends are out n about n I'm like this n can't go


----------



## Laura1412

Well roomies it night time for me so I will speak to everyone tomorrow take care all sleep well


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Sadly it isn't a dream, but someone has made me laugh suggesting he's up in heaven ramming lawnmowers to his heart's content!
> 
> I shall be sticking around awhile. For the time being, I feel like helping others on TFO will be a comfort.
> 
> Hopefully we will all be able to pick ourselves up and return to CDR punning lunacy soon.
> 
> You have permission to be cheerful everyone.


Linda I truly do hope that you stay on the forum.
Your experience and the help and advice you give is invaluable.

As for Joes things - I know Joe is irreplaceable and it's early days for your grief but maybe when you feel a bit better, do you think you consider giving a home to a rescue tort in need of the TLC you obviously have an abundance of?
Understandable if it's not what you want though.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Well roomies it night time for me so I will speak to everyone tomorrow take care all sleep well


Hi and Bye Laura!


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed now. I have a very early start to travel to the city of Bristol tomorrow. 

Son needs accommodation for his final year at university which starts in September. He's lined up some viewings for tomorrow. 

Daughter is coming too as she doesn't have a shift, needs cheering up like the rest of us and it only cost £9 more for 3 of us to by train than it did for two. (Three qualifies for a group discount apparently)


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Well roomies it night time for me so I will speak to everyone tomorrow take care all sleep well


Night Laura, that really is a tragedy that has happened to you, I am glad you have your pets and your Mum to help you cope. It somehow doesn't seem right that you are left to suffer so much pain, there should be a way to manage it better. Take care, sleep well..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I can't see us getting another for a while. If and when we do, we will start afresh. It's a big commitment is tortoise keeping.
> 
> I have said before that I have loved having a tort as part of our lives, but honestly don't know if I would choose one as pet. At my age, any young tort would become our children's problem.
> 
> Most likely is that a rescue comes up that we end up taking in. An old soul like Joe in need of a new home. But not yet. We're nowhere near that now.


Just read this after my last post so not trying to persuade you otherwise - I know what you mean it is very early days.
Lola came into my life by accident, but a tortoise was never high on my list of pets to have, and you're right about the commitment too, that is far greater than I ever imagined it would be.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Linda I truly do hope that you stay on the forum.
> Your experience and the help and advice you give is invaluable.
> 
> As for Joes things - I know Joe is irreplaceable and it's early days for your grief but maybe when you feel a bit better, do you think you consider giving a home to a rescue tort in need of the TLC you obviously have an abundance of?
> Understandable if it's not what you want though.


Maybe one day I will take on a rescue. Not yet. If I did it would be a old one like Joe rather than a young 'un. For the time being we'll go tort free for a while. 

TFO is keeping me on the rails right now; everyone understands the loss in a way that those who haven't got a tort don't. I'll be around 

As for Joe's things, we are considering what to do. We would rather they were used, but there's no hurry.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. I have a very early start to travel to the city of Bristol tomorrow.
> 
> Son needs accommodation for his final year at university which starts in September. He's lined up some viewings for tomorrow.
> 
> Daughter is coming too as she doesn't have a shift, needs cheering up like the rest of us and it only cost £9 more for 3 of us to by train than it did for two. (Three qualifies for a group discount apparently)


Good night Linda, I hope you're son finds something suitable.
Try to have a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Maybe one day I will take on a rescue. Not yet. If I did it would be a old one like Joe rather than a young 'un. For the time being we'll go tort free for a while.
> 
> TFO is keeping me on the rails right now; everyone understands the loss in a way that those who haven't got a tort don't. I'll be around
> 
> As for Joe's things, we are considering what to do. We would rather they were used, but there's no hurry.



I am so sad for you Linda, Joe was a real character and loved by us all from afar.
Take care


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe peeking out with a beautiful red head.


How lovely!
Congratulations Ed.
Hope it all goes well with the other eggs too.


----------



## Bee62

Good night CDR. 

@JoesMum 
These words are written for cat owners, but in my opinion it is written for all beloved kind of pets,- for tortoises too:

Testament of a cat

When people die, they make a will,
To their home and everything they have
To those who love them.

I would also make such a will,
If I could write.

A poor, longing, lonely stray
I would leave my happy home,
My cup, my cuddly bed,
My soft pillow, my toys
And the beloved,
The softly stroking hand,
The loving voice,
The place I had in someone's heart,
The love that made me last
To a peaceful and painless end,
Held in the loving arm.

If I die once, do not say:
"Never again will I have an animal,
The loss hurts too much! "

Search for a lonely, unloved cat
And give her my place.
This is my heritage.

The love I leave behind is everything,
What I can give.

(Margaret Trowton)


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone I just popped in to see how you all are and what mixed emotions I have!
I am shocked and saddened by Linda's loss of Joe but happy for Ed's new additions.
I'm sure everyone is feeling the same.
Life is so precious isn't it?
Linda and Ed are two wonderful tort keepers who go over and above for their torts
and if we follow their example our own torts will have great lives.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good night CDR.
> 
> @JoesMum
> These words are written for cat owners, but in my opinion it is written for all beloved kind of pets,- for tortoises too:
> 
> Testament of a cat
> 
> When people die, they make a will,
> To their home and everything they have
> To those who love them.
> 
> I would also make such a will,
> If I could write.
> 
> A poor, longing, lonely stray
> I would leave my happy home,
> My cup, my cuddly bed,
> My soft pillow, my toys
> And the beloved,
> The softly stroking hand,
> The loving voice,
> The place I had in someone's heart,
> The love that made me last
> To a peaceful and painless end,
> Held in the loving arm.
> 
> If I die once, do not say:
> "Never again will I have an animal,
> The loss hurts too much! "
> 
> Search for a lonely, unloved cat
> And give her my place.
> This is my heritage.
> 
> The love I leave behind is everything,
> What I can give.
> 
> (Margaret Trowton)


Lovely words Sabine, good night and sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

I will say Nos da too now.
Take care everyone and sleep well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Iv got 2 collapsed disc in my back and nerve damage from lower back down my right side and no feeling in my right leg and foot some days the pain is worse then others


Sounds very familiar


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 06:36 and I have breakfasted and chased the children out of bed. A train departing at 07:22 doesn't seem to have computed into "you have to get up and dressed". It's like having them back at school 

The weather looks like it will be OK, so I'll see if I can find some postcards to post to the CDR from the south west of England today


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. 06:36 and I have breakfasted and chased the children out of bed. A train departing at 07:22 doesn't seem to have computed into "you have to get up and dressed". It's like having them back at school
> 
> The weather looks like it will be OK, so I'll see if I can find some postcards to post to the CDR from the south west of England today


Good Morning Linda, good to hear you have a busy day ahead. Sounds like your two are probably same sort of age as mine so I feel your pain at trying to get them out of bed! My daughter in last year at Uni so I will be glad to no longer be paying her exorbitant accommodation fees!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Good Morning Linda, good to hear you have a busy day ahead. Sounds like your two are probably same sort of age as mine so I feel your pain at trying to get them out of bed! My daughter in last year at Uni so I will be glad to no longer be paying her exorbitant accommodation fees!


I have one aged 23 and the other turns 21 next month. He's been doing a placement year so at least he has been paid this year. Unfortunately he still had to pay fees (reduced to £3k) and the rent is so exorbitant that we're having to pay that too. The placement has been excellent though.


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Aah very useful to know! Ed probably a bit far away if I need anything fixing..




he fixed lyn in wales ... from florida!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. 06:36 and I have breakfasted and chased the children out of bed. A train departing at 07:22 doesn't seem to have computed into "you have to get up and dressed". It's like having them back at school
> 
> The weather looks like it will be OK, so I'll see if I can find some postcards to post to the CDR from the south west of England today




good morning mum, glad you're keeping busy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's a surprising 58 degrees. 
I'm sure that the tortoises are unhappy about it. But I rode a motorcycle to work today because I love it. (the cold)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's a surprising 58 degrees.
> I'm sure that the tortoises are unhappy about it. But I rode a motorcycle to work today because I love it. (the cold)




good morning sir . how are you today? how is little joe getting on? 

looking like there's no stopping you now!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir . how are you today? how is little joe getting on?
> 
> looking like there's no stopping you now!!


Little Joe is about 1/3 out of the shell. But there is still a yolk sack.
He's in no rush. Egg number 2 is moving along at the same speed.
Extra slowly


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe is about 1/3 out of the shell. But there is still a yolk sack.
> He's in no rush. Egg number 2 is moving along at the same speed.
> Extra slowly




sounds like you have cracked it  

fantastic news . you'll be overrun soon


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll give this breeding thing a go.
I'll end it if I can't find enough suitable new owners or it becomes a large pain in the rear.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning all


Good morning john are you ok


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll give this breeding thing a go.
> I'll end it if I can't find enough suitable new owners or it becomes a large pain in the rear.


Good morning ed hope u ok , How is the eggs goin this morning


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe is about 1/3 out of the shell. But there is still a yolk sack.
> He's in no rush. Egg number 2 is moving along at the same speed.
> Extra slowly


Ignore my post ed about the eggs my Internet is playing up and only just seen this message once I'd posted to ask how they are


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I have one aged 23 and the other turns 21 next month. He's been doing a placement year so at least he has been paid this year. Unfortunately he still had to pay fees (reduced to £3k) and the rent is so exorbitant that we're having to pay that too. The placement has been excellent though.


I have one aged 22 and one that turns 21 in May so very similar!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> he fixed lyn in wales ... from florida!


Oh well that's definitely worth knowing, I will bear him in mind next time I need a fixer!


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's a surprising 58 degrees.
> I'm sure that the tortoises are unhappy about it. But I rode a motorcycle to work today because I love it. (the cold)


Ha it's 58 degrees here too and everybody is remarking on how lovely and warm it is


----------



## JSWallace

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, beautiful spring day here. Nelly is running round the garden as if she has just remembered how fast she can actually move!!


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning john are you ok




good afternoon laura, yip all good here


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates




good morning mom


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 202099
> 
> 
> he'll make it!!


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My wife just sent me this photo from home.
Welcome to little Joe.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife just sent me this photo from home.
> Welcome to little Joe.


Welcome little joe he's so cute


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Welcome little joe he's so cute


I'll get better photos tonight and measurements, etc.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll get better photos tonight and measurements, etc.


Yea ok bles little joe


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good afternoon r u ok


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife just sent me this photo from home.
> Welcome to little Joe.


WOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS, Ed: you're a tortoise daddy!!!!!!!   

(Sings
Happy Hatch Day to you,
Happy Hatch Day to you,
Happy Hatch Day, Little Joe,
Happy Hatch Day to YOUUUUU!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

had my lesson today as working OT tonight... i've to book my test!  

working till 1900 then it's to B'nQ for pipe and fittings


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe is about 1/3 out of the shell. But there is still a yolk sack.
> He's in no rush. Egg number 2 is moving along at the same speed.
> Extra slowly




Ed, I forgot to post but I'm so excited for you and thrilled you named him Lil' Joe!!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife just sent me this photo from home.
> Welcome to little Joe.


Welcome to the world little Joe. I hope you bring as much joy to your new family as your namesake did to us  


PS Chasing lawnmowers is optional!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> had my lesson today as working OT tonight... i've to book my test!
> 
> working till 1900 then it's to B'nQ for pipe and fittings


Excellent news


----------



## JoesMum

Postcards from Bristol where the weather was beautiful today. 

We spent most of it dealing with university accommodation so that wasn't the kind of thing to photograph. 

However, having signed on the dotted line for a room, we had time to enjoy the riverside before getting on the train home


----------



## johnandjade

OT done, ont to job number 3 now!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> OT done, ont to job number 3 now!


Do you ever stop?!!!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from Bristol where the weather was beautiful today.
> 
> We spent most of it dealing with university accommodation so that wasn't the kind of thing to photograph.
> 
> However, having signed on the dotted line for a room, we had time to enjoy the riverside before getting on the train home
> View attachment 202165
> 
> View attachment 202166
> 
> View attachment 202167


Looks lovely, it's a long time since I went to Bristol


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Looks lovely, it's a long time since I went to Bristol


Aged around 6-10 we lived near Weston Super Mare and my Dad worked in Bristol. It didn't look that smart by the river in those days!

I waved at Bath for you Adam @Tidgy's Dad as we went through on the train. It looked as picturesque as ever


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Do you ever stop?!!!



sundays are usually spent glued to the sofa


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning wibblers. 

lenth of worktop, pipe and fittings all in the shop ready for fit . transported in a focus... back seats down, front seats forward with headrest removed, me squished against door glass. one end of worktop an inch from windshield, the other poking out the back.. tailgate tied down. quite a picture! 

back home, bud time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was treated to a clothes dryer repair when I got home.
Then I had to rotate the tires on Kellys car.
I checked out baby Joe and he is very cute. He's 31.6 mm front to back and no wider than a quarter.
His yolk is gone. Leaving behind a thin, flat membrane that moves in and out when he breathes. It's scary to look at.
But he looks perfectly formed.
I placed a peice of Kale in front of him.
He didn't notice it yet.
The second egg is ready to hatch and a quick inspection of the incubator didn't reveal any other eggs pipping yet.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was treated to a clothes dryer repair when I got home.
> Then I had to rotate the tires on Kellys car.
> I checked out baby Joe and he is very cute. He's 31.6 mm front to back and no wider than a quarter.
> His yolk is gone. Leaving behind a thin, flat membrane that moves in and out when he breathes. It's scary to look at.
> But he looks perfectly formed.
> I placed a peice of Kale in front of him.
> He didn't notice it yet.
> The second egg is ready to hatch and a quick inspection of the incubator didn't reveal any other eggs pipping yet.


He's lovely ed well cute


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He kept his head in and I've got too much going on today to take a bunch of photos.
I got dinner started and I've got to get the tortoises inside for the night (low 50s)and eventually get into the shower.
Tomorrow I'll get him out for a photo shoot


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> He kept his head in and I've got too much going on today to take a bunch of photos.
> I got dinner started and I've got to get the tortoises inside for the night (low 50s)and eventually get into the shower.
> Tomorrow I'll get him out for a photo shoot


Ok ed no rush for pictures just glad he is doin ok


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was treated to a clothes dryer repair when I got home.
> Then I had to rotate the tires on Kellys car.
> I checked out baby Joe and he is very cute. He's 31.6 mm front to back and no wider than a quarter.
> His yolk is gone. Leaving behind a thin, flat membrane that moves in and out when he breathes. It's scary to look at.
> But he looks perfectly formed.
> I placed a peice of Kale in front of him.
> He didn't notice it yet.
> The second egg is ready to hatch and a quick inspection of the incubator didn't reveal any other eggs pipping yet.




fantastic


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> He kept his head in and I've got too much going on today to take a bunch of photos.
> I got dinner started and I've got to get the tortoises inside for the night (low 50s)and eventually get into the shower.
> Tomorrow I'll get him out for a photo shoot




awesome fido had one the other night, and some if uncle eds maruzi



he says thank you  


so please you are getting hatchlings


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> awesome fido had one the other night, and some if uncle eds maruzi
> View attachment 202184
> 
> 
> he says thank you
> 
> 
> so please you are getting hatchlings


Bless fido were do u get the mazuri john as I want to try Clyde with it coz I been using the Komodo pellets


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was treated to a clothes dryer repair when I got home.
> Then I had to rotate the tires on Kellys car.
> I checked out baby Joe and he is very cute. He's 31.6 mm front to back and no wider than a quarter.
> His yolk is gone. Leaving behind a thin, flat membrane that moves in and out when he breathes. It's scary to look at.
> But he looks perfectly formed.
> I placed a peice of Kale in front of him.
> He didn't notice it yet.
> The second egg is ready to hatch and a quick inspection of the incubator didn't reveal any other eggs pipping yet.


Little Joe is beautiful!!!! He looks perfect!!!!!
Amazing how ROUND they look when they're newly hatched!


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Bless fido were do u get the mazuri john as I want to try Clyde with it coz I been using the Komodo pellets




you can get them from amazon  ed was kind enough to ship some for me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> you can get them from amazon  ed was kind enough to ship some for me


Make sure you avoid the "LS" type Mazuri.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Now they're saying it will be upper 40s tonight inland.
That's me.
I'm 11 miles from the sea.
Too cool for tortoises


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Make sure you avoid the "LS" type Mazuri.


Yea iv seen it Ed on amazon but it's that type u just said coz I put a thread on a bit ago with a pic and u told me then it was the wrong stuff :-(


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Yea iv seen it Ed on amazon but it's that type u just said coz I put a thread on a bit ago with a pic and u told me then it was the wrong stuff :-(


Most tortoises do not like LS. So it might be a waste of money.
But the regular Mazuri is something that most tortoises absolutely love.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most tortoises do not like LS. So it might be a waste of money.
> But the regular Mazuri is something that most tortoises absolutely love.


Well I can't get the regular over here I av looked everywhere only one im able to get is the LS but I'm not even wasting money buying it it's not worth it I use the Komodo tortoise pellets but I don't no if they like the Mazuri or not


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Bless fido were do u get the mazuri john as I want to try Clyde with it coz I been using the Komodo pellets


You can buy Mazuri from the Shelled Warriors online shop in the UK @Laura1412
http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.uk/tortoise-pre-prepaired-foods---mazuri-nutrazu-etc-261-c.asp

I use Komodo. There's nothing wrong with it


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Well I can't get the regular over here I av looked everywhere only one im able to get is the LS but I'm not even wasting money buying it it's not worth it I use the Komodo tortoise pellets but I don't no if they like the Mazuri or not






it's muzri in the tub, but the stuff in it was a good substitute from what i could tell. i also believe there is a uk brand called 'narzui' or something similar.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> You can buy Mazuri from the Shelled Warriors online shop in the UK @Laura1412
> http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.uk/tortoise-pre-prepaired-foods---mazuri-nutrazu-etc-261-c.asp
> 
> I use Komodo. There's nothing wrong with it


Thank u Linda I looked in there and put a picture of the mazuri on a thread in here and a lot of people commented to say it's the ls one but as long as the Komodo are ok I'll continue to use them clyde loved them


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 202201
> 
> 
> it's muzri in the tub, but the stuff in it was a good substitute from what i could tell. i also believe there is a uk brand called 'narzui' or something similar.


Yea what u had in the tube originally that is what I use for clyde


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Linda I looked in there and put a picture of the mazuri on a thread in here and a lot of people commented to say it's the ls one but as long as the Komodo are ok I'll continue to use them clyde loved them


Soak them in plain water before feeding so they go soft and expand. It suggests you can use fruit juice, but don't. Fruit juice is too sugary. Plain water is all that is needed.


----------



## JoesMum

Well it's time for bed now. It's been a long day. 

Thanks for the picture of Little Joe Ed. It's hard to imagine a tort so small! So cute


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Soak them in plain water before feeding so they go soft and expand. It suggests you can use fruit juice, but don't. Fruit juice is too sugary. Plain water is all that is needed.


Thanks Linda I do use just plain water and soak them just don't like to give him them too much coz are they bad for him or anything


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he fixed lyn in wales ... from florida!


Yup - I didn't feel a thing and have been right as rain ever since!
Ed is a very clever chap.


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Do you ever stop?!!!


........John runs on Duracell batteries....topped up with the occasional Bud!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Aged around 6-10 we lived near Weston Super Mare and my Dad worked in Bristol. It didn't look that smart by the river in those days!
> 
> I waved at Bath for you Adam @Tidgy's Dad as we went through on the train. It looked as picturesque as ever


I love Bristol and although it's not too far down the M4 and across the Bridge I don't go often anymore. I used to go to see bands at a place called the Granary on the waterfront, but only go occasionally to the theatre now. The last time I was there I was on a Womblyn mission taking a lot of old vhs tapes to a recycling collection place - which has sadly closed now. Apparently the zoo has some huge tortoises 'as big as a hippo' so one of my class was telling me the other day.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was treated to a clothes dryer repair when I got home.
> Then I had to rotate the tires on Kellys car.
> I checked out baby Joe and he is very cute. He's 31.6 mm front to back and no wider than a quarter.
> His yolk is gone. Leaving behind a thin, flat membrane that moves in and out when he breathes. It's scary to look at.
> But he looks perfectly formed.
> I placed a peice of Kale in front of him.
> He didn't notice it yet.
> The second egg is ready to hatch and a quick inspection of the incubator didn't reveal any other eggs pipping yet.


He's beautiful Ed! Welcome Little Joe and I wish you a long and happy life!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Well I can't get the regular over here I av looked everywhere only one im able to get is the LS but I'm not even wasting money buying it it's not worth it I use the Komodo tortoise pellets but I don't no if they like the Mazuri or not


Lola won't touch the Komodo pellets. I tried him with some recently and he turned his nose up at them.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all looks like I missed you all again.
Hope everyone is well.
It was a beautiful day here today but temps dropping again tomorrow and strong winds and rain back for the weekend - I'm never going to get a chance to get up my new ladders and clean my guttering!
I see Adam isn't back yet he must still be tort spotting at Sousse.
Well I'd better say goodnight and will try to catch some of you tomorrow.
Until then take care and Nos Da!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is a Purina brand that is the UK equivalent of Mazuri and the name is very similar, too.
Let's ask @Yvonne G if she can recall the name.
Thanks Yvonne either way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm getting ready for bed. Did some dishes and felt water on my feet.
A slip joint pipe let loose.
It truly never ends.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I can't be very angry.
There's no cement there.
And I'm the idiot that installed it.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm getting ready for bed. Did some dishes and felt water on my feet.
> A slip joint pipe let loose.
> It truly never ends.


 Oh, NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't be very angry.
> There's no cement there.
> And I'm the idiot that installed it.


Oh, dear!!! 

You are NOT an idiot, Ed! You are human!!! Please cut yourself some slack!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's foggy here at the moment, but I think the sun will break through. 

I've taxied JoesDad to the station. Now it's time for coffee and breakfast.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yup - I didn't feel a thing and have been right as rain ever since!
> Ed is a very clever chap.




lyns car!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's foggy here at the moment, but I think the sun will break through.
> 
> I've taxied JoesDad to the station. Now it's time for coffee and breakfast.




good morning mum . how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning world


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum . how are you today?


Good morning John. 

I am still quite tired after yesterday. The step counter on my phone says I walked 20,000 steps (13km/7.5 miles) yesterday!

It looks like being a laundry and ironing day today :/


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> I am still quite tired after yesterday. The step counter on my phone says I walked 20,000 steps (13km/7.5 miles) yesterday!
> 
> It looks like being a laundry and ironing day today :/




och, put your feet up for a bit


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning room mates hope everyone is well


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> I am still quite tired after yesterday. The step counter on my phone says I walked 20,000 steps (13km/7.5 miles) yesterday!
> 
> It looks like being a laundry and ironing day today :/


Linda that is a lot of walkin  do u no here in the U.K. We're I can get some peat moss that is safe to put in clydes enclosure


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning world


Good morning John how r u busy working again


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning room mates hope everyone is well




good morning miss laura! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning John how r u busy working again




always. just an 11hr shift today


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss laura! how are you today?


I'm ok thanks just waitin for Clyde to surface as it's bath day today


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all, I have been in the car for two hours already this morning. Training day,..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Another nice motorcycle morning. It's about 52 degrees and people in cars (Cagers) only tried to kill me twice. Slow morning.
The house sat at 72 degrees and Joes enclosure got down to 81.
I made him a cardboard house so he can hang out. He's inside.
It looks like egg number two may hatch out later on today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon r u ok


Morning everyone


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning. How are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm, not sure the roadside is the best place for a pregnancy test
> View attachment 201448


Probably been used by a badger or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 70000 !!!


Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And another few hundred since.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, and welcome home mr adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @Kristoff. Please don't be a stranger. We will miss you Lena. I hope everything goes well for you and your family in your new home. x


Likewise. 
It's terribly hard, but I know we would all like you to stay in touch, Linda. 
After the initial pain, the memories will be mostly good ones.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon Adam @Tidgy's Dad welcome home hope you are ok I have missed you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In other news there's been chaos in London this afternoon due to a security alert near London Bridge station. Nothing serious. It was all over in about an hour.
> 
> It has been quite entertaining for us locals watching foreign news agencies post pictures of Tower Bridge which is famous for its looks instead of London Bridge which is very boring and only famous in a nursery rhyme.
> 
> This is the picture I took of Tower Bridge that I took in January. I was stood on London Bridge.
> View attachment 201478


The new boring London bridge only dates from 1972 (completion). 
The nursery rhyme version was sold to an American in Arizona who has reconstructed it there. It is said he thought he was buying Tower Bridge, but he has denied this.


----------



## JoesMum

Welcome back Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! Im in class but saw this and wanted to share this with you all. I thought it was funny & clever !
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> View attachment 201548


Hi, Linhdan! 
Just got back from my travels last night and guess what I found awaiting my return ?


wifey says it arrived on Monday. 
It's postmarked the 9th of December, so it's been ambushed by meerkats somewhere along the way. 
And i rather doubt that Santa is coming tonight! 
Thank you very much, not your fault.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. How are you today ?


Hi Linda


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning how r u


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student just arrived. 
Will continue catching up later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Welcome back Adam


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome back Adam


Welcome home, Adam!!!


----------



## johnandjade

one of the guys in work brought in a curry for lunch... forgot he had it and had a bowl of cereal... 

his curry was delicious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo
> View attachment 201569
> View attachment 201570
> View attachment 201571


How splendid ! 
Woohoo! 
Indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Haven't left  I'm back!
> Just needed some time to regroup myself, this loss hit our family pretty hard. But things have settled down and everyone managed to maintain their sanity, so I'm back


Hooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(the sanity bit). 
I can understand your sense of grief. 
Sorry for being selfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, so an update on Nelly! The vet saw her again today and managed to open her eyes enough to remove big creamy lumps of congealed pus, exactly as you said Yvonne, and underneath are her beautiful shiny black eyes. So one eye is completely open now and the other still closed as still a bit swollen but vet is confident that both will be absolutely fine and no damage to vision, I am super happy and I am sure she smiled when she saw me!! The vet even said that as she was such a lovely tortoise there would be no charge for his time, I feel like a super proud Mum!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What absolutely splendid news.
And what a nice vet.
Hurrah for Nelly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I missed you to wish you bon voyage Adam.
> You probably won't read this till youre back so
> Hope you've had a safe trip this time and the torts are ok and thriving
> Any bald ibis spotting this time?


Yup, the ibises are beginning to nest, so we've got to have people out to shoot the ravens. (which nick the eggs). 
The torts also seem to be doing well, though a bit dozy at the moment. Hopefully, they should perk up and start mating next month. 
It was a great trip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 201711
> 
> She's inspecting my work


I think she likes it. 
I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning all, I'm at Crufts today so dogs not tort's!


Woof! Woof!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, the ibises are beginning to nest, so we've got to have people out to shoot the ravens. (which nick the eggs).
> The torts also seem to be doing well, though a bit dozy at the moment. Hopefully, they should perk up and start mating next month.
> It was a great trip.



What? You actually have people to shoot ravens in order to keep ibis eggs safe? Raven predation on desert tortoise babies has been going on for eons, and only NOW have I been reading about how they're thinking of doing something about the ravens. Geez.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, the ibises are beginning to nest, so we've got to have people out to shoot the ravens. (which nick the eggs).
> The torts also seem to be doing well, though a bit dozy at the moment. Hopefully, they should perk up and start mating next month.
> It was a great trip.


You can come for a visit and view the Ibises in my yard from the comfort of the porch.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon ed r ok how's little joe


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> What? You actually have people to shoot ravens in order to keep ibis eggs safe? Raven predation on desert tortoise babies has been going on for eons, and only NOW have I been reading about how they're thinking of doing something about the ravens. Geez.


Good afternoon Yvonne r u ok


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon ed r ok how's little joe


Good. He might have a brother or a sister today or tomorrow.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good. He might have a brother or a sister today or tomorrow.


 bless are you keeping or selling the others ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> bless are you keeping or selling the others ed


I plan to keep Joe and then start selling the rest. But it's a little early for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Bea.
> Have you had a nice day ?
> Our YAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYY , Adam is missing here.... Hope he is back soon.


Thank you.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I plan to keep Joe and then start selling the rest. But it's a little early for that.


Yea I thought that but was just asking what ur plans are coz u will have a full time job caring for all the young ones


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I have been out in the sunshine cutting grass. First our lawn and then next door's. 

If you remember, my neighbour died suddenly last week. He was Joe's holiday carer. His wife doesn't have a hope of using their very large petrol mower and, with a baby due in a couple of weeks, their daughter isn't exactly in a position to come over and do it. 

Time for some tea and some halo polish


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been out in the sunshine cutting grass. First our lawn and then next door's.
> 
> If you remember, my neighbour died suddenly last week. He was Joe's holiday carer. His wife doesn't have a hope of using their very large petrol mower and, with a baby due in a couple of weeks, their daughter isn't exactly in a position to come over and do it.
> 
> Time for some tea and some halo polish


That is very kind and thoughtful of u Linda ur an amazing person how r u holding up


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> That is very kind and thoughtful of u Linda ur an amazing person how r u holding up


Doing better by the day. TFO has really helped.


----------



## JoesMum

23 notifications! 

What on earth...?! 

Oh it's Adam working the backlog!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Yea I thought that but was just asking what ur plans are coz u will have a full time job caring for all the young ones


Yeah. If it gets to be too much work I might get rid of my male tortoises altogether.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just had a phone call. They x rayed Joe and he has a massive tumour. The prognosis is very poor. We have made the decision to put Joe to sleep. RIP Joe.
> 
> We are devastated as you can imagine.


Absolutely gutted for you and Joe, despite knowing in advance thanks to your e-mail. 
It was awful reading your preparations for his emergence and the photos of him seemingly alright. 
Heartbreaking. 
I am shaking and teary. 
So, so sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So sad to say, but that`s life: One must die and one is born.
> The everlasting circle of life.
> 
> Please Ed, when the little tortoise hatch, - name him *Joe.*


Seconded !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @Bee62 @ZEROPILOT that is a lovely thought. Thank you.
> 
> I am shedding a few tears having read the lovely things people have said this morning in threads and by PM.
> 
> I emailed Adam last night to tell him as he's not about.
> 
> Today I will keep myself busy packing away his things. If there's anyone on the UK in need of lamp stands, a CHE, a custom cold frame and probably other stuff ... then get in touch or point them in my direction.


Thanks for the e-mail. 
I only got back last night, and didn't catch up on my e-mails til lunch time.
Wish I'd been here for you, but so many of your and Joe's other friends here have shared their support and sympathy. 
i'm proud of you all, Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i found this zippo yesterday, could it be adams??
> View attachment 202057


wifey actually did give me an engraved Zippo with a similar message. 
It's still about somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> John - I'm glad to see your old avatar back. Now I recognize you once again!
> 
> I wonder how Adam's getting along. When is he supposed to be back?


Thanks, Yvonne. 
Back a bit later than planned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe is about 1/3 out of the shell. But there is still a yolk sack.
> He's in no rush. Egg number 2 is moving along at the same speed.
> Extra slowly


I have really been enjoying reading through the hatching saga of Little Joe. 
A ray of sunshine in this Cold Dark place. 
Thanks, Ed.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absolutely gutted for you and Joe, despite knowing in advance thanks to your e-mail.
> It was awful reading your preparations for his emergence and the photos of him seemingly alright.
> Heartbreaking.
> I am shaking and teary.
> So, so sorry.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for the e-mail.
> I only got back last night, and didn't catch up on my e-mails til lunch time.
> Wish I'd been here for you, but so many of your and Joe's other friends here have shared their support and sympathy.
> i'm proud of you all, Roommates.


Not a nice email to come back to, but I figured it was better than reading the story as it happened in the CDR without warning. It's OK in a novel, but this was real life unfortunately  It put quite a damper on things for a couple of days in here. I think people are gradually recovering. 

The excitement of cute new babies - Ed's Grandtorts - and becoming CDR aunties and uncles has helped a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from Bristol where the weather was beautiful today.
> 
> We spent most of it dealing with university accommodation so that wasn't the kind of thing to photograph.
> 
> However, having signed on the dotted line for a room, we had time to enjoy the riverside before getting on the train home
> View attachment 202165
> 
> View attachment 202166
> 
> View attachment 202167


The SS Great Britain , St.Mary Redcliffe, all very familiar as the nearest city in my youth. 
Lived there for a few years, too. 
Fond memories of Bristol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Aged around 6-10 we lived near Weston Super Mare and my Dad worked in Bristol. It didn't look that smart by the river in those days!
> 
> I waved at Bath for you Adam @Tidgy's Dad as we went through on the train. It looked as picturesque as ever


Live in Weston with wifey for a few years also . 
And Bath is my favourite city in the world. 
Wish I could afford to live there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awesome fido had one the other night, and some if uncle eds maruzi
> View attachment 202184
> 
> 
> he says thank you
> 
> 
> so please you are getting hatchlings


Hello, Fido!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love Bristol and although it's not too far down the M4 and across the Bridge I don't go often anymore. I used to go to see bands at a place called the Granary on the waterfront, but only go occasionally to the theatre now. The last time I was there I was on a Womblyn mission taking a lot of old vhs tapes to a recycling collection place - which has sadly closed now. Apparently the zoo has some huge tortoises 'as big as a hippo' so one of my class was telling me the other day.


They may be right.
Last time I went Bristol Zoo only had a pygmy hippopotamus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's foggy here at the moment, but I think the sun will break through.
> 
> I've taxied JoesDad to the station. Now it's time for coffee and breakfast.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
i'm so glad you have decided to stay with us. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning world


Good afternoon, John! 
Nice to see you've been keeping busy for a change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning room mates hope everyone is well


Good afternoon, Laura ! 
Tis me, Adam, back to annoy you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning all, I have been in the car for two hours already this morning. Training day,..


Good afternoon, Jane! 
Very glad that you are still with us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Another nice motorcycle morning. It's about 52 degrees and people in cars (Cagers) only tried to kill me twice. Slow morning.
> The house sat at 72 degrees and Joes enclosure got down to 81.
> I made him a cardboard house so he can hang out. He's inside.
> It looks like egg number two may hatch out later on today.


Good afternoon, Ed! 
And a very warm welcome to Little Joe 
And Number Two when he's ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
Been watching your enclosure development with interest, Shelly is going to love it. 
Splendid job !


----------



## johnandjade

well that's my day's work done, now to base for the OT.


----------



## Moozillion

I am currently waiting for an appearance by the plumber:  sewage started backing up in our bathtubs and shower this morning!!!!

SO GROOOOOOOOSSS!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I am currently waiting for an appearance by the plumber:  sewage started backing up in our bathtubs and shower this morning!!!!
> 
> SO GROOOOOOOOSSS!!!!



Oh happy day! this happens here occasionally too, when the septic tank is full.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What absolutely splendid news.
> And what a nice vet.
> Hurrah for Nelly!


I know! I am well chuffed. Nice that you're back, as you will have noticed I decided to hang around in your room a bit..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, and welcome home mr adam


Always nice to get back home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon Adam @Tidgy's Dad welcome home hope you are ok I have missed you


Very sweet of you.
Hi, Laura.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Jane!
> Very glad that you are still with us!


I'm glad to be here, feel.like I am starting to know people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Adam


Thank you, Linda.
it was one heck of an adventure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all


Good afternoon, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome back Adam


Thanks, Ed! 

Baby torties


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
All condos are occupied by the girls
The curtains go in this weekend. Currently I have old shower curtains draped over it for the time being. 
Misting system will be installed on the patio this week before the weather gets too hot


Shelly taking a peek


Moe showing me how she feels about me taking her picture


Jay just not wanting to be bothered


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Welcome home, Adam!!!


Thank you, Bea. 
I missed you all.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Noel.


Hi Adam
Welcome back


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> All condos are occupied by the girls
> The curtains go in this weekend. Currently I have old shower curtains draped over it for the time being.
> Misting system will be installed on the patio this week before the weather gets too hot
> View attachment 202250
> 
> Shelly taking a peek
> View attachment 202251
> 
> Moe showing me how she feels about me taking her picture
> View attachment 202254
> 
> Jay just not wanting to be bothered


They are amazing u done a fantastic job for your torts they will love them


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> They are amazing u done a fantastic job for your torts they will love them


Thanks!
They seem to enjoy them. They do send a lot of time in them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> What? You actually have people to shoot ravens in order to keep ibis eggs safe? Raven predation on desert tortoise babies has been going on for eons, and only NOW have I been reading about how they're thinking of doing something about the ravens. Geez.


Hello, Yvonne! 
I'm back. 
The species is critically endangered, and the southern Moroccan breeding colonies are newly reestablished and in a very tenuous position. 
The natural balance between predators and prey hasn't been reestablished and so, rather unfortunately, any dangers to eggs have to be eliminated, i have only 20 breeding pairs, there are only a couple of hundred wild breeding pairs left in the world.


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> They seem to enjoy them. They do send a lot of time in them


Bless them lucky and happy torts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> You can come for a visit and view the Ibises in my yard from the comfort of the porch.


Hmmm.
These are Northern bald ibises, critically endangered.
We have lots of other ibises we can see everywhere, but these beauties are special.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 23 notifications!
> 
> What on earth...?!
> 
> Oh it's Adam working the backlog!


I had a couple of hundred notifications to come back to, more this afternoon, and another 67 since 3 pm alone! 
Nearly caught up now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 23 notifications!
> 
> What on earth...?!
> 
> Oh it's Adam working the backlog!


Oh, and 650 posts in the Cold Dark Room to read.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I'm glad to be here, feel.like I am starting to know people


Good evening Jane how r u today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not a nice email to come back to, but I figured it was better than reading the story as it happened in the CDR without warning. It's OK in a novel, but this was real life unfortunately  It put quite a damper on things for a couple of days in here. I think people are gradually recovering.
> 
> The excitement of cute new babies - Ed's Grandtorts - and becoming CDR aunties and uncles has helped a lot.


Yes, I'm glad I was forewarned, but it was gutwrenching knowing the ending. 
Super tortoise. 
I will keep his Christmas card forever.


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening Jane how r u today


Am good thanks, had a training day which involved four hours in the car to get there and back on top of the actual work of the day so feeling a little weary now!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I am currently waiting for an appearance by the plumber:  sewage started backing up in our bathtubs and shower this morning!!!!
> 
> SO GROOOOOOOOSSS!!!!



How lovely. 
Not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I know! I am well chuffed. Nice that you're back, as you will have noticed I decided to hang around in your room a bit..


You are most welcome, Jane.


----------



## Momof4

Welcome home Adam!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Does any of my fine room mates no if this is suitable to use for my Clyde i think iv found that it's the coir that's causing the irritation to Clyde as iv removed it out his hide box and put in orchid bark and he is still making the slight popping but not as much and also he is not rubbing constantly at his eyes anymore or they no longer puffy however as he is a burrower and loves digging seems he's not fussed about the bark and also iv caught him twice trying to eat it


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Am good thanks, had a training day which involved four hours in the car to get there and back on top of the actual work of the day so feeling a little weary now!!!


O dear training courses are a bore especially if it's just sat listening all the time n nothing practical


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm glad to be here, feel.like I am starting to know people


There's a lot of very lovely people here in the Cold Dark Room. 
And then there's me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> All condos are occupied by the girls
> The curtains go in this weekend. Currently I have old shower curtains draped over it for the time being.
> Misting system will be installed on the patio this week before the weather gets too hot
> View attachment 202250
> 
> Shelly taking a peek
> View attachment 202251
> 
> Moe showing me how she feels about me taking her picture
> View attachment 202254
> 
> Jay just not wanting to be bothered


Lovely photos, Noel .
I've said it before and I'll say it again : 
Wibble. 
No, I mean it's a fantastic job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Welcome back


I thank you, milady.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Does any of my fine room mates no if this is suitable to use for my Clyde i think iv found that it's the coir that's causing the irritation to Clyde as iv removed it out his hide box and put in orchid bark and he is still making the slight popping but not as much and also he is not rubbing constantly at his eyes anymore or they no longer puffy however as he is a burrower and loves digging seems he's not fussed about the bark and also iv caught him twice trying to eat it


The word organic doesn't necessarily mean it's suitable. You really need to read the bag and be able to stick your hands in it. Unlike coco coir or orchid bark there are no standards. 

The problem with soil is that it compacts when damp. The compost materials like orchid bark tend to remain less muddy and more diggable. 

Is your tort eating the bark accidentally? - a bigger piece of slate or rock will help. 

Do you have a cuttlebone in there? I have a couple in the cupboard if you want one; I'll happily post it to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Welcome home Adam!!!


Thank you, Kathy! 
My bed last night was the most comfortable thing in the world. 
(not an invitation).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Does any of my fine room mates no if this is suitable to use for my Clyde i think iv found that it's the coir that's causing the irritation to Clyde as iv removed it out his hide box and put in orchid bark and he is still making the slight popping but not as much and also he is not rubbing constantly at his eyes anymore or they no longer puffy however as he is a burrower and loves digging seems he's not fussed about the bark and also iv caught him twice trying to eat it


They love to burrow. 
I wouldn't use this stuff ?
What's in it ?
Many woods and plants they use to make this are toxic or irritants to tortoises. 
I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> The word organic doesn't necessarily mean it's suitable. You really need to read the bag and be able to stick your hands in it. Unlike coco coir or orchid bark there are no standards.
> 
> The problem with soil is that it compacts when damp. The compost materials like orchid bark tend to remain less muddy and more diggable.
> 
> Is your tort eating the bark accidentally? - a bigger piece of slate or rock will help.
> 
> Do you have a cuttlebone in there? I have a couple in the cupboard if you want one; I'll happily post it to you.


Thank u Linda but I have got 3 pieces of cuttlebones in there also he is not eating it accidentally its nothing near his food his feeding slate is really big it's wen he's goin into his box he sat and tried to eat it I seem him 3 times do it iv still got the coir in the main enclosure at the moment as I'm unsure what to swap it to but the bark he is disdain n diggin but Neva content so I wanted something similar to the coir as he loved to dig in it


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I am currently waiting for an appearance by the plumber:  sewage started backing up in our bathtubs and shower this morning!!!!
> 
> SO GROOOOOOOOSSS!!!!




oh my!! 

now they say it happens in 3's ... eds sink, your waste ... i'm doing plumbing work on saturday!! OMEN!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally caught up with all my alerts and the posts here in the Cold Dark Room . 
Off to the intro threads now. 
Thanks to all of you wonderful Roommates for looking after the animals whilst i was away. 
And for providing so much love and support for each other.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> All condos are occupied by the girls
> The curtains go in this weekend. Currently I have old shower curtains draped over it for the time being.
> Misting system will be installed on the patio this week before the weather gets too hot
> View attachment 202250
> 
> Shelly taking a peek
> View attachment 202251
> 
> Moe showing me how she feels about me taking her picture
> View attachment 202254
> 
> Jay just not wanting to be bothered



awesome!! take a bow and accept a hi 5 mom


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Does any of my fine room mates no if this is suitable to use for my Clyde i think iv found that it's the coir that's causing the irritation to Clyde as iv removed it out his hide box and put in orchid bark and he is still making the slight popping but not as much and also he is not rubbing constantly at his eyes anymore or they no longer puffy however as he is a burrower and loves digging seems he's not fussed about the bark and also iv caught him twice trying to eat it




i think, yes . if coir is causing irritation, perhaps its too dry?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a lot of very lovely people here in the Cold Dark Room.
> And then there's me.




our dark lord


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> our dark lord


Indeed. 
Grr.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They love to burrow.
> I wouldn't use this stuff ?
> What's in it ?
> Many woods and plants they use to make this are toxic or irritants to tortoises.
> I wouldn't risk it.





the golden rule, if in doubt... 

LEAVE IT OUT


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finally caught up with all my alerts and the posts here in the Cold Dark Room .
> Off to the intro threads now.
> Thanks to all of you wonderful Roommates for looking after the animals whilst i was away.
> And for providing so much love and support for each other.





sorry about the mess boss


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> i think, yes . if coir is causing irritation, perhaps its too dry?


No oven wen iv put water in and given it mix round he is rubbing at his eyes and the lids look to puff up I read posts and people say they use organic top soil then some say not to use I just want a substrate that's like coir that he can dig in and not be a impaction risk if he does nibble on sum iv been told by a member who keeps Russian to use organic top soil or peat moss but I can't get part moss here I'm losin will to live with substrate


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> No oven wen iv put water in and given it mix round he is rubbing at his eyes and the lids look to puff up I read posts and people say they use organic top soil then some say not to use I just want a substrate that's like coir that he can dig in and not be a impaction risk if he does nibble on sum iv been told by a member who keeps Russian to use organic top soil or peat moss but I can't get part moss here I'm losin will to live with substrate


Should say even this fone keypad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sorry about the mess boss


It's okay.
I can't see it.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> No oven wen iv put water in and given it mix round he is rubbing at his eyes and the lids look to puff up I read posts and people say they use organic top soil then some say not to use I just want a substrate that's like coir that he can dig in and not be a impaction risk if he does nibble on sum iv been told by a member who keeps Russian to use organic top soil or peat moss but I can't get part moss here I'm losin will to live with substrate






i would post up as many pics as you can, lighting may be the issue?


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> I'm glad to be here, feel.like I am starting to know people


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh, hame  

fidos already in bed... the degus are busy running in there wheels (all 4 at the same time) jades about to start making flapjacks for the first time *crosses fingers. 

as for me; 

in my onsie,
bud in hand, 
...


????
... 



... no more to report, it's more than enough for lucky little me


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> ahhh, hame
> 
> fidos already in bed... the degus are busy running in there wheels (all 4 at the same time) jades about to start making flapjacks for the first time *crosses fingers.
> 
> as for me;
> 
> in my onsie,
> bud in hand,
> ...
> 
> 
> ????
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... no more to report, it's more than enough for lucky little me


Bless fido and good on jade having a bash at flapjack I wish I lived near as I love them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhh, hame
> 
> fidos already in bed... the degus are busy running in there wheels (all 4 at the same time) jades about to start making flapjacks for the first time *crosses fingers.
> 
> as for me;
> 
> in my onsie,
> bud in hand,
> ...
> 
> 
> ????
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... no more to report, it's more than enough for lucky little me


Sounds like Heaven to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Bless fido and good on jade having a bash at flapjack I wish I lived near as I love them





we share in here


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like Heaven to me.




still cooking....


----------



## johnandjade

70666!! 

(insert evil laugh) \m/\m/


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> we share in here


Well that's jolly then


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Well that's jolly then



ahh wibble


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> ahh wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Bless fido and good on jade having a bash at flapjack I wish I lived near as I love them




remember the airport is less than a mile away


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> remember the airport is less than a mile away


I'm on next available flight


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> remember the airport is less than a mile away


I hope u got plenty of florette crispy in for my Clydey klops he's only a micro dude but sure can eat


----------



## Moozillion

Well, we're on to a new adventure. The plumber showed us where the pipe that ties our house into the main sewer line is broken. The fiberoptic cable line is hanging right next to it, and the phone company was in the area a few months back drilling holes and pulling the fiberoptic cables through. The plumber says the phone company almost certainly broke the pipe when they drilled, it just took a while to back up. That pipe also drains from our neighbor's house. 
SO, now begins a game called "WHO WILL PAY FOR THE BROKEN PIPE?"  
The plumber didn't try to repair it because it would cost us well over  a thousand dollars, and someone else is at fault anyway. 
Hubby called the water company, who supposedly sent a workman by. After the workman  LEFT, is when he phoned us and said it was NOT on their side, so they aren't responsible. 
Hubby then called the phone company and got the run-around for a while, but persevered and they're sending someone out tomorrow or the next day. 
In the meantime, we CAN use our water, just don't overload the system and it shouldn't back up again.
Wish us luck!!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Well, we're on to a new adventure. The plumber showed us where the pipe that ties our house into the main sewer line is broken. The fiberoptic cable line is hanging right next to it, and the phone company was in the area a few months back drilling holes and pulling the fiberoptic cables through. The plumber says the phone company almost certainly broke the pipe when they drilled, it just took a while to back up. That pipe also drains from our neighbor's house.
> SO, now begins a game called "WHO WILL PAY FOR THE BROKEN PIPE?"
> The plumber didn't try to repair it because it would cost us well over  a thousand dollars, and someone else is at fault anyway.
> Hubby called the water company, who supposedly sent a workman by. After the workman  LEFT, is when he phoned us and said it was NOT on their side, so they aren't responsible.
> Hubby then called the phone company and got the run-around for a while, but persevered and they're sending someone out tomorrow or the next day.
> In the meantime, we CAN use our water, just don't overload the system and it shouldn't back up again.
> Wish us luck!!!!!!


O no  well I I hope them responsible cough up the cash as it's a lot of money wen its no fault of urs fingers crossed for u


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Well, we're on to a new adventure. The plumber showed us where the pipe that ties our house into the main sewer line is broken. The fiberoptic cable line is hanging right next to it, and the phone company was in the area a few months back drilling holes and pulling the fiberoptic cables through. The plumber says the phone company almost certainly broke the pipe when they drilled, it just took a while to back up. That pipe also drains from our neighbor's house.
> SO, now begins a game called "WHO WILL PAY FOR THE BROKEN PIPE?"
> The plumber didn't try to repair it because it would cost us well over  a thousand dollars, and someone else is at fault anyway.
> Hubby called the water company, who supposedly sent a workman by. After the workman  LEFT, is when he phoned us and said it was NOT on their side, so they aren't responsible.
> Hubby then called the phone company and got the run-around for a while, but persevered and they're sending someone out tomorrow or the next day.
> In the meantime, we CAN use our water, just don't overload the system and it shouldn't back up again.
> Wish us luck!!!!!!


Oh my goodness!


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion said



> Well, we're on to a new adventure. The plumber showed us where the pipe that ties our house into the main sewer line is broken. The fiberoptic cable line is hanging right next to it, and the phone company was in the area a few months back drilling holes and pulling the fiberoptic cables through. The plumber says the phone company almost certainly broke the pipe when they drilled, it just took a while to back up. That pipe also drains from our neighbor's house.
> SO, now begins a game called "WHO WILL PAY FOR THE BROKEN PIPE?"
> The plumber didn't try to repair it because it would cost us well over  a thousand dollars, and someone else is at fault anyway.
> Hubby called the water company, who supposedly sent a workman by. After the workman  LEFT, is when he phoned us and said it was NOT on their side, so they aren't responsible.
> Hubby then called the phone company and got the run-around for a while, but persevered and they're sending someone out tomorrow or the next day.
> In the meantime, we CAN use our water, just don't overload the system and it shouldn't back up again.
> Wish us luck!!!!!!



I wish you very much luck ! That sounds like no one feels guilty for the broken pipe.... and you have to pay at last !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are most welcome, Jane.


Aaw bless you, thanks


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> I'm on next available flight




thermals and waterproofs recommend


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a lot of very lovely people here in the Cold Dark Room.
> And then there's me.


Well in all probability I suspect you are probably lovely too!!


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> I hope u got plenty of florette crispy in for my Clydey klops he's only a micro dude but sure can eat



that's fidos staple as well, tryed and failed to grow


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I spent the afternoon buying and planting tortoise plants.
This is the newest photo


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Well, we're on to a new adventure. The plumber showed us where the pipe that ties our house into the main sewer line is broken. The fiberoptic cable line is hanging right next to it, and the phone company was in the area a few months back drilling holes and pulling the fiberoptic cables through. The plumber says the phone company almost certainly broke the pipe when they drilled, it just took a while to back up. That pipe also drains from our neighbor's house.
> SO, now begins a game called "WHO WILL PAY FOR THE BROKEN PIPE?"
> The plumber didn't try to repair it because it would cost us well over  a thousand dollars, and someone else is at fault anyway.
> Hubby called the water company, who supposedly sent a workman by. After the workman  LEFT, is when he phoned us and said it was NOT on their side, so they aren't responsible.
> Hubby then called the phone company and got the run-around for a while, but persevered and they're sending someone out tomorrow or the next day.
> In the meantime, we CAN use our water, just don't overload the system and it shouldn't back up again.
> Wish us luck!!!!!!




grrr!! 

perfect excuse for a night in a hotel !


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> that's fidos staple as well, tryed and failed to grow


Yea me too I brought that pro rep weed kit thing n it was disastrous although I will try again now we gettin a bit of warm weather and sun


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Anyfoot told me about money trees.
$26 to be exact......


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> O no  well I I hope them responsible cough up the cash as it's a lot of money wen its no fault of urs fingers crossed for u





legs crossed


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Kathy!
> My bed last night was the most comfortable thing in the world.
> (not an invitation).




Too late, I booked a flight


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble




ah! pip pip pip, my old mans a dustman

BEEP


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I spent the afternoon buying and planting tortoise plants.
> This is the newest photo


Ahh so cute little joe, do u have much luck at growing ur own tortoise food ed as me and @johnandjade are hopeless lol


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> I spent the afternoon buying and planting tortoise plants.
> This is the newest photo


Oh he is just beyond cute!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Anyfoot told me about money trees.
> $26 to be exact......




to us a money tree is a jade plant. that looks like (ahem) an 'exotic' plant to me


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me friends. until tomorrow ' *salutes


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Ahh so cute little joe, do u have much luck at growing ur own tortoise food ed as me and @johnandjade are hopeless lol


I have grown a few trays of weed mix but got a bit demoralised as took so long to grow and was devoured in minutes. I think need a lot of space to grow any sort of reasonable quantity. I decided was less effort to just use the local hedgerows..


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me friends. until tomorrow ' *salutes


Night night john don't eat all the flapjacks


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me friends. until tomorrow ' *salutes


Goodnight John. Sweet dreams. 

I need to pick daughter up from work shortly and the I can turn in


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I have grown a few trays of weed mix but got a bit demoralised as took so long to grow and was devoured in minutes. I think need a lot of space to grow any sort of reasonable quantity. I decided was less effort to just use the local hedgerows..


Yea that's the best option but as my bak is the way it is I have to rely of my dad getting me weeds for Clyde


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I spent the afternoon buying and planting tortoise plants.
> This is the newest photo


SO.ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> grrr!!
> 
> perfect excuse for a night in a hotel !


I like how you think!


----------



## JSWallace

It may sound silly but after my very old tortoise died it was picking weeds that really made me decide to get another. I found it impossible to walk the dog every day without spying juicy weeds and thinking how much the tortoise would enjoy them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we share in here


i don't.


----------



## Bee62

Zeropilot said


> @Anyfoot told me about money trees.
> $26 to be exact......
> *Attached Files:*
> 
> 
> a">
> 
> 
> 
> *20170316_153757.jpg*
> File size:
> 1.6 MB
> Views:
> 0



This is not a money tree. It is an elephants foot tree.

This is a money tree:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, we're on to a new adventure. The plumber showed us where the pipe that ties our house into the main sewer line is broken. The fiberoptic cable line is hanging right next to it, and the phone company was in the area a few months back drilling holes and pulling the fiberoptic cables through. The plumber says the phone company almost certainly broke the pipe when they drilled, it just took a while to back up. That pipe also drains from our neighbor's house.
> SO, now begins a game called "WHO WILL PAY FOR THE BROKEN PIPE?"
> The plumber didn't try to repair it because it would cost us well over  a thousand dollars, and someone else is at fault anyway.
> Hubby called the water company, who supposedly sent a workman by. After the workman  LEFT, is when he phoned us and said it was NOT on their side, so they aren't responsible.
> Hubby then called the phone company and got the run-around for a while, but persevered and they're sending someone out tomorrow or the next day.
> In the meantime, we CAN use our water, just don't overload the system and it shouldn't back up again.
> Wish us luck!!!!!!


Good luck! 
1,000 dollars ?
What's the pipe made from, titanium/gold rocket alloy for heaven's sake ?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam, and welcome back.
I have missed you !


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i don't.


Ahh Adam play nice


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, and welcome back.
> I have missed you !


Good evening Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Laura.
How do you feel ?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura.
> How do you feel ?


I'm ok in a lot of pain but soon be tablet time thanks how r u ?


----------



## Bee62

I am o.k. Laura. 
You are a tough, brave woman. 
I am glad you found us.
How is your Clyde ? Still the popping noise ?


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok in a lot of pain but soon be tablet time thanks how r u ?


What you taking for the pain Laura?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> I am o.k. Laura.
> You are a tough, brave woman.
> I am glad you found us.
> How is your Clyde ? Still the popping noise ?


Yea still the noise but seems very well in himself eating active alert I think iv found out that the cause his is substrate I'm waitin to change it but havingproblems finding something to change too I want somethin that is good for digging in


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> This is not a money tree. It is an elephants foot tree.
> 
> This is a money tree:


Yep I have one of them! That's a money Tree!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> What you taking for the pain Laura?


Iv got zomorph morphine x 3 daily and also amitriptalyne for nerve x4 daily


----------



## Bee62

The money tree can be feed to tortoises, I have read. Is this true ?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> The money tree can be feed to tortoises, I have read. Is this true ?


I'm in sure what is safe and not safe I'm still learning to plants and weeds


----------



## Laura1412

Well my room mates iv got to say night coz it's tablets and bed for me night all catch u in the morning


----------



## Bee62

I am still learning too ( about plants for torts ).


----------



## Bee62

Good night Laura. Sleep well.
I hope you can sleep without pain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Well in all probability I suspect you are probably lovely too!!


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Anyfoot told me about money trees.
> $26 to be exact......


Well if it produces more than $26 dollars worth of money, you're in profit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Too late, I booked a flight


That's okay. 
I'll sleep in Tidgy's enclosure. 
You're most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me friends. until tomorrow ' *salutes


Nos da, John! 
Sleep well, speak soon. 
(poked myself in the eye whilst saluting in the Dark.)


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> Well, we're on to a new adventure. The plumber showed us where the pipe that ties our house into the main sewer line is broken. The fiberoptic cable line is hanging right next to it, and the phone company was in the area a few months back drilling holes and pulling the fiberoptic cables through. The plumber says the phone company almost certainly broke the pipe when they drilled, it just took a while to back up. That pipe also drains from our neighbor's house.
> SO, now begins a game called "WHO WILL PAY FOR THE BROKEN PIPE?"
> The plumber didn't try to repair it because it would cost us well over  a thousand dollars, and someone else is at fault anyway.
> Hubby called the water company, who supposedly sent a workman by. After the workman  LEFT, is when he phoned us and said it was NOT on their side, so they aren't responsible.
> Hubby then called the phone company and got the run-around for a while, but persevered and they're sending someone out tomorrow or the next day.
> In the meantime, we CAN use our water, just don't overload the system and it shouldn't back up again.
> Wish us luck!!!!!!



IDK about LA, but look into OneCall. In Texas, calling is required before excavation. There are penalties for not calling, and for not reporting damage immediately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, and welcome back.
> I have missed you !


Good evening, Sabine !
Glad to be back. 
I have missed you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Ahh Adam play nice


I just want all the flapjack to myself. 
Not unreasonable. 
if one's greedy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The money tree can be feed to tortoises, I have read. Is this true ?


http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=199#.WMseYVWLTIU
In moderation or your torts will get runny botties.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well my room mates iv got to say night coz it's tablets and bed for me night all catch u in the morning


Night night, Laura, sleep well. 
Not see you tomorrow .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> IDK about LA, but look into OneCall. In Texas, calling is required before excavation. There are penalties for not calling, and for not reporting damage immediately.


Hi, Cameron ! 
Miss me ?
Notice i was gone ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Ahh so cute little joe, do u have much luck at growing ur own tortoise food ed as me and @johnandjade are hopeless lol


I grow a lot if it. But I benefit from living in the tropics.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> to us a money tree is a jade plant. that looks like (ahem) an 'exotic' plant to me


Here a money tree is a Guiana chestnut


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Iv got zomorph morphine x 3 daily and also amitriptalyne for nerve x4 daily


Are you finding that quite sedating?


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> Are you finding that quite sedating?


You should only really take zomorph twice daily..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here a money tree is a Guiana chestnut


Did I buy the wrong friggin tree?


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did I buy the wrong friggin tree?


I think maybe you did!!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Cameron !
> Miss me ?
> Notice i was gone ?


 i noticed the lack of dozens of pages everyday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> i noticed the lack of dozens of pages everyday


Sorry about that. 
Normal service will be resumed.


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> IDK about LA, but look into OneCall. In Texas, calling is required before excavation. There are penalties for not calling, and for not reporting damage immediately.


Thanks!
The damage has already been reported to the sewerage/water company and to the phone company.
The phone company (AT&T) is supposed to send someone out to assess it tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nope.
I Googled MONEY TREE and found both the jade plant and the Guiana Chestnut both listed. Both edible.
In fact, I also found a very old post from Google from this forum about a member who had a tortoise eating the leaves.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (the sanity bit).
> I can understand your sense of grief.
> Sorry for being selfish.


You weren't selfish  it's nice to know you were thinking of me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You weren't selfish  it's nice to know you were thinking of me!


Always.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
It's nice to be back in the Cold Dark Room amongst friends again.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Are you finding that quite sedating?


Yea slightly at first I was really bad with it and also bein sick really bad but now it's in my system I'm not too bad with it


----------



## Anyfoot

Bee62 said:


> Zeropilot said
> 
> 
> This is not a money tree. It is an elephants foot tree.
> 
> This is a money tree:


They are both money trees. I have the Jade type you show too.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> It's nice to be back in the Cold Dark Room amongst friends again.


Good night Adam I'm glad ur back


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> You should only really take zomorph twice daily..


I take 30 mg morning and night which was my regular dose but as that sent to wear of during the day and was really struggling with pain in afternoon/tea time and my other tablets was not due till evening they added in a 10 mg in afternoon if the pain is reallt server


----------



## johnandjade

top 'o the morning to ya! happy st paddys day!!! 


help yourselves to flapjacks


----------



## johnandjade

snow patrol, irish band... boootifull little song


----------



## johnandjade

on the other side of the coin... ireland also spat out this double denim, bubblegum urate! 






..not so good.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> top 'o the morning to ya! happy st paddys day!!!
> 
> 
> help yourselves to flapjacks
> View attachment 202325


Good morning to you John. 

Don't mind if I do. Yum  

* Sneaks a second to have later *


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Friday. What a week. 

I have coffee with a friend this afternoon and then I am looking forward to the weekend. We're not doing anything in particular which will be really nice


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> snow patrol, irish band... boootifull little song


Yea I love that song


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> on the other side of the coin... ireland also spat out this double denim, bubblegum urate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..not so good.


That is truly awful!!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Friday. What a week.
> 
> I have coffee with a friend this afternoon and then I am looking forward to the weekend. We're not doing anything in particular which will be really nice


Good Morning Linda, I sometimes like a weekend that doesn't have much planned. I have family coming over from Ireland, so my weekend will probably involve far too much alcohol!!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh. The forum took a wobble there. It was out long enough for me to ship over to geckotalk!

New CDR members we have backup chat arrangements in a thread called Chilly Dim Chamber at http://www.geckotalk.com 

You may wish to sign up now!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. The forum took a wobble there. It was out long enough for me to ship over to geckotalk!
> 
> New CDR members we have backup chat arrangements in a thread called Chilly Dim Chamber at http://www.geckotalk.com
> 
> You may wish to sign up now!


Oh my goodness, you're all chatting all over the place!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning and hello to baby number two.
I gathered them together for a group photo.
Redfoot number two is a gigantic 27.3mm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy St. Patrick's day


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies


Good Morning John


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day


And to you too, I have the Irish part of my family visiting this weekend


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Friday. What a week.
> 
> I have coffee with a friend this afternoon and then I am looking forward to the weekend. We're not doing anything in particular which will be really nice


Good morning Linda r u ok today


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and hello to baby number two.
> I gathered them together for a group photo.
> Redfoot number two is a gigantic 27.3mm.


Good morning ed hope u are well the baby's are beautiful


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies


Good morning John working hard again today tell jade the flapjacks are lovely


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Good Morning Linda, I sometimes like a weekend that doesn't have much planned. I have family coming over from Ireland, so my weekend will probably involve far too much alcohol!!


Good morning Jane that sounds like a brilliant weekend to me


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Laura, Ed and Jane. I have just been to the * whispers * gym * normal voice * out for some fresh air. 

I now have to resist the temptation to eat more than the brownies baked by Jade


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Laura, Ed and Jane. I have just been to the * whispers * gym * normal voice * out for some fresh air.
> 
> I now have to resist the temptation to eat more than the brownies baked by Jade


I've always found that to be the problem with exercise, just makes me eat even more!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and hello to baby number two.
> I gathered them together for a group photo.
> Redfoot number two is a gigantic 27.3mm.




wahhhh!!!  egggsalent


----------



## johnandjade

first job of the day



some magic... and...


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> first job of the day
> View attachment 202331
> 
> 
> some magic... and...
> View attachment 202332


How do you do that? Would it sort this out?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> And to you too, I have the Irish part of my family visiting this weekend


I don't have an Irish part.
I DO have a Scotish part, an Italian part a German part and an English part though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> How do you do that? Would it sort this out?


That's down to the metal


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't have an Irish part.
> I DO have a Scotish part, an Italian part a German part and an English part though.


That's quite a lot of parts..


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's down to the metal


It's the bumper, I don't think it's metal?


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> How do you do that? Would it sort this out?




it looks like needs painting. 

you could do cheeply by sanding and blowing in with an areosole


----------



## johnandjade

next job is the VW


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> How do you do that? Would it sort this out?




is it a vauxhall adam?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> it looks like needs painting.
> 
> you could do cheeply by sanding and blowing in with an areosole


Aah ok , thanks


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> is it a vauxhall adam?


It's Jane! It's a mini


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning lovies


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> It's Jane! It's a mini




ah! not a bad guess. 

a bodyshop would probably charge £150 - £200. you could do in a hlf hr for £20


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies




top o the morning mom


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> ah! not a bad guess.
> 
> a bodyshop would probably charge £150 - £200. you could do in a hlf hr for £20


Wow that's quite a difference, I might give it a go! How do I match the colour though?


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies


Good morning how r u and The beautiful tortoise


----------



## JoesMum

Having a clear out. 

Part used bag of straw and part used bag of sand going to new homes already through Freecycle. 

Joe's kennel on eBay. I've been in touch with a couple of people locally to see if they want his cold frame. 

There's some house bricks and some paving slabs for Freecycle too.

What else needs to go...? * determined face *


----------



## Bee62

Good morning all.
Goodness, it`s Friday again ! Time runs so fast !

@ZEROPILOT
Lovely baby torts ! Lovely pics. Thank you for posting.
Have you had baby torts before these ones, or are these your first babies ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> top 'o the morning to ya! happy st paddys day!!!
> 
> 
> help yourselves to flapjacks
> View attachment 202325


Interesting!!!!
Here in the US, flapjacks are another name for pancakes- sort of like a crumpet, but much thinner and floppier. They're made from a thin batter which is poured onto a flat griddle or large frying pan. They're typically made just a few at a time and flipped over with a spatula.

THOSE look a lot like what we call Brownies! Are you flapjacks a sort chocolate cake, but richer and more moist?  @johnandjade


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and hello to baby number two.
> I gathered them together for a group photo.
> Redfoot number two is a gigantic 27.3mm.


WOW!!!!! OMG, they're BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> first job of the day
> View attachment 202331
> 
> 
> some magic... and...
> View attachment 202332


WOW, John!!!!  
I wish I could get you to work on my car!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I just got the official word from work that I will start driving on Wednesday
Here we go ladies and gentlemen


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning how r u and The beautiful tortoise


I'm good 
How are you?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Interesting!!!!
> Here in the US, flapjacks are another name for pancakes- sort of like a crumpet, but much thinner and floppier. They're made from a thin batter which is poured onto a flat griddle or large frying pan. They're typically made just a few at a time and flipped over with a spatula.
> 
> THOSE look a lot like what we call Brownies! Are you flapjacks a sort chocolate cake, but richer and more moist?  @johnandjade


In the UK, flapjacks are a bit like a soft cereal bar. These look to have chocolate on top. 

This is a typical recipe
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/user/3464566/recipe/chocolate-covered-flapjacks


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW, John!!!!
> I wish I could get you to work on my car!!!!!


I think there's more chance of him doing mine


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> I just got the official word from work that I will start driving on Wednesday
> Here we go ladies and gentlemen


Yay! Excellent news. Well done


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> I'm good
> How are you?


I'm ok thanks


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Wow that's quite a difference, I might give it a go! How do I match the colour though?



you should find a paint code in the book on stamped on car. halfords are usually quite good at a match


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Interesting!!!!
> Here in the US, flapjacks are another name for pancakes- sort of like a crumpet, but much thinner and floppier. They're made from a thin batter which is poured onto a flat griddle or large frying pan. They're typically made just a few at a time and flipped over with a spatula.
> 
> THOSE look a lot like what we call Brownies! Are you flapjacks a sort chocolate cake, but richer and more moist?  @johnandjade




all i know is jade used oats :/ 

i still haven't tried them


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I just got the official word from work that I will start driving on Wednesday
> Here we go ladies and gentlemen




yassss!!!! well done


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> you should find a paint code in the book on stamped on car. halfords are usually quite good at a match


Aah ok that's good to know, thanks. The flapjacks look good too!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I think there's more chance of him doing mine


You may be right!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I just got the official word from work that I will start driving on Wednesday
> Here we go ladies and gentlemen


COGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> In the UK, flapjacks are a bit like a soft cereal bar. These look to have chocolate on top.
> 
> This is a typical recipe
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/user/3464566/recipe/chocolate-covered-flapjacks


Oh, WOW! TOTALLY different from what i thought!


----------



## Moozillion

Do y'all make brownies the the UK? Or do you call them something different ?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Do y'all make brownies the the UK? Or do you call them something different ?






oh yes . jade makes good ones


----------



## Moozillion

I'm out to do some gardening on this glorious day!!! Temperature 62*F/ 16.6* C, humidity 82%. A clear blue sky with a light breeze!!! 

TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I'm out to do some gardening on this glorious day!!! Temperature 62*F/ 16.6* C, humidity 82%. A clear blue sky with a light breeze!!!
> 
> TTFN



enjoy mrs b


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> Do y'all make brownies the the UK? Or do you call them something different ?


Yes we make brownies! Chocolatey, squidgy loveliness!


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Yes we make brownies! Chocolatey, squidgy loveliness!


Yummy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found some jade locally.
It's called a "fortune plant" here. Looks a lot like Purslane.


----------



## Moozillion

OK, I got side-tracked by kitty cuteness! 
These are my 2 boys, Monty (grey) and Julio (orange). In these pictures they appear to be snuggling sweetly, but that is NOT the case! They were originally fighting over the PRIME morning sunspot through the bathroom window, but as the sun warmed them and worked its magic, the fighting got slower and slower as they got drowsier. They finally forgot what they were fighting about and fell asleep together! 
In the first photo, Monty still has his paws pushing against Julio, just a bit... This happens with ridiculous frequency!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> OK, I got side-tracked by kitty cuteness!
> These are my 2 boys, Monty (grey) and Julio (orange). In these pictures they appear to be snuggling sweetly, but that is NOT the case! They were originally fighting over the PRIME morning sunspot through the bathroom window, but as the sun warmed them and worked its magic, the fighting got slower and slower as they got drowsier. They finally forgot what they were fighting about and fell asleep together!
> In the first photo, Monty still has his paws pushing against Julio, just a bit... This happens with ridiculous frequency!!!!
> 
> View attachment 202357
> 
> 
> View attachment 202358


They are lovely I love cats


----------



## JSWallace

I love cats too! This is Ruby (dog) and Harry, they love each other..


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> I love cats too! This is Ruby (dog) and Harry, they love each other..


SO SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I love cats too! This is Ruby (dog) and Harry, they love each other..


Lovely very cute


----------



## Bee62

Cats and dogs are often best friends. But my dog Annie and my cat Baily are more than friends.
The adult cat thinks that he is Annies baby. And he suck on her and when he sucks for a loger time, the dog gets milk like she is having babies and the big cat Baily sucks.....
See:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Frightening


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Cats and dogs are often best friends. But my dog Annie and my cat Baily are more than friends.
> The adult cat thinks that he is Annies baby. And he suck on her and when he sucks for a loger time, the dog gets milk like she is having babies and the big cat Baily sucks.....
> See:
> 
> View attachment 202362
> View attachment 202363
> View attachment 202364


Oh my I have never seen anything like that before!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Cats and dogs are often best friends. But my dog Annie and my cat Baily are more than friends.
> The adult cat thinks that he is Annies baby. And he suck on her and when he sucks for a loger time, the dog gets milk like she is having babies and the big cat Baily sucks.....
> See:
> 
> View attachment 202362
> View attachment 202363
> View attachment 202364


WOW!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## johnandjade

i found a new pet for my shelf at work...



just as backup


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

mean white in ireland...


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> mean white in ireland...





ahhh haaa haaa!!! meanwhile!!! mean white  iphone strikes again


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 202367




cheers gramps


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Thank you !


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i found a new pet for my shelf at work...
> View attachment 202365
> 
> 
> just as backup


He must have crawled over from the gecko forum!!!! What's his name?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Cats and dogs are often best friends. But my dog Annie and my cat Baily are more than friends.
> The adult cat thinks that he is Annies baby. And he suck on her and when he sucks for a loger time, the dog gets milk like she is having babies and the big cat Baily sucks.....
> See:
> 
> View attachment 202362
> View attachment 202363
> View attachment 202364


So cute Sabine


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> home


Is it beer o clock now john


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> They are both money trees. I have the Jade type you show too.
> View attachment 202323


Hello, Craig. 
Thanks for that. 
This is why Latin nomenclature is so important. 
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good night Adam I'm glad ur back



Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top 'o the morning to ya! happy st paddys day!!!
> 
> 
> help yourselves to flapjacks
> View attachment 202325


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening, John! 
Happy St. Patrick's Day, one and all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Friday. What a week.
> 
> I have coffee with a friend this afternoon and then I am looking forward to the weekend. We're not doing anything in particular which will be really nice


Good evening, Linda.
I'm rather late on here, today. Been very, very busy, shopping, sorting out my fossils and catching up on various things. 
Enjoy your relaxing weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my goodness, you're all chatting all over the place!!


Hi, Jane, the Gecko.Talk bit is just for when the TFO goes down, which it does on occasion, sometimes for 24 hours or more. 
So we pop over there and talk the same sort of gibberish until TFO comes back online. 
Sign up, just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning and hello to baby number two.
> I gathered them together for a group photo.
> Redfoot number two is a gigantic 27.3mm.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Ed.
Lovely. 
How long does it take before they begin to eat ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2700+ posts…sorry friends I can't do it. I do though, have this for our good friend and Colleague Adam, and for anyone else that may find some interest in it…

Human skull evolved along with two-legged walking, study confirms
17 Mar 2017, 10:12 AM



Comparison of the positioning of the foramen magnum in a bipedal springhare (left) and its closest quadrupedal relative, the scaly-tailed squirrel. (Image from Russo and Kirk, Journal of Human Evolution)
The evolution of bipedalism in fossil humans can be detected using a key feature of the skull -- a claim that was previously contested but now has been further validated by researchers at Stony Brook University and The University of Texas at Austin.

Compared with other primates, the large hole at the base of the human skull where the spinal cord passes through, known as the foramen magnum, is shifted forward. While many scientists generally attribute this shift to the evolution of bipedalism and the need to balance the head directly atop the spine, others have been critical of the proposed link. Validating this connection provides another tool for researchers to determine whether a fossil hominid walked upright on two feet like humans or on four limbs like modern great apes.

Controversy has centered on the association between a forward-shifted foramen magnum and bipedalism since 1925, when Raymond Dart discussed it in his description of "Taung child," a 2.8 million-year-old fossil skull of the extinct South African species Australopithecus africanus. A study published last year by Aidan Ruth and colleagues continued to stir up the controversy when they offered additional criticisms of the idea.

However, in a study published in the Journal of Human Evolution, UT Austin anthropology alumna Gabrielle Russo, now an assistant professor at Stony Brook University, and UT Austin anthropologist Chris Kirk built on their own prior research to show that a forward-shifted foramen magnum is found not just in humans and their bipedal fossil relatives, but is a shared feature of bipedal mammals more generally.

"This question of how bipedalism influences skull anatomy keeps coming up partly because it's difficult to test the various hypotheses if you only focus on primates," Kirk said. "However, when you look at the full range of diversity across mammals, the evidence is compelling that bipedalism and a forward-shifted foramen magnum go hand-in-hand."

In this study, Russo and Kirk expanded on their previous research (published in the same journal in 2013) by using new methods to quantify aspects of foramen magnum anatomy and sampling the largest number of mammal species to date.

To make their case, Russo and Kirk compared the position and orientation of the foramen magnum in 77 mammal species including marsupials, rodents and primates. Their findings indicate that bipedal mammals such as humans, kangaroos, springhares and jerboas have a more forward-positioned foramen magnum than their quadrupedal close relatives.

"We've now shown that the foramen magnum is forward-shifted across multiple bipedal mammalian clades using multiple metrics from the skull, which I think is convincing evidence that we're capturing a real phenomenon," Russo said.

Additionally, the study identifies specific measurements that can be applied to future research to map out the evolution of bipedalism. "Other researchers should feel confident in making use of our data to interpret the human fossil record," Russo said.

Story Source:

The above story is based on materials provided by University of Texas at Austin. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.

Journal Reference:

Gabrielle A. Russo, E. Christopher Kirk. Another look at the foramen magnum in bipedal mammals. Journal of Human Evolution, 2017; 105: 24 DOI: 10.1016/j.jhevol.2017.01.018


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Laura, Ed and Jane. I have just been to the * whispers * gym * normal voice * out for some fresh air.
> 
> I now have to resist the temptation to eat more than the brownies baked by Jade


Swearing is still swearing, even when whispered!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I've always found that to be the problem with exercise, just makes me eat even more!


Another swear word!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> He must have crawled over from the gecko forum!!!! What's his name?




adam 


... 'm working on it , perhaps rover


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning lovies


Good afternoon, Noel ! 
Happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Is it beer o clock now john




cheers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Having a clear out.
> 
> Part used bag of straw and part used bag of sand going to new homes already through Freecycle.
> 
> Joe's kennel on eBay. I've been in touch with a couple of people locally to see if they want his cold frame.
> 
> There's some house bricks and some paving slabs for Freecycle too.
> 
> What else needs to go...? * determined face *


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Jane, the Gecko.Talk bit is just for when the TFO goes down, which it does on occasion, sometimes for 24 hours or more.
> So we pop over there and talk the same sort of gibberish until TFO comes back online.
> Sign up, just in case.


Aah ok, I will take a look. Did you find fossils?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning all.
> Goodness, it`s Friday again ! Time runs so fast !
> 
> @ZEROPILOT
> Lovely baby torts ! Lovely pics. Thank you for posting.
> Have you had baby torts before these ones, or are these your first babies ?


Good evening, Sabine. 
Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I just got the official word from work that I will start driving on Wednesday
> Here we go ladies and gentlemen


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would say good luck, but you won't need it, you're great, I'm sure. 
So, CONGRATULATIONS.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do y'all make brownies the the UK? Or do you call them something different ?


Yes, we have brownies there. 
Good afternoon, Bea! 
Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OK, I got side-tracked by kitty cuteness!
> These are my 2 boys, Monty (grey) and Julio (orange). In these pictures they appear to be snuggling sweetly, but that is NOT the case! They were originally fighting over the PRIME morning sunspot through the bathroom window, but as the sun warmed them and worked its magic, the fighting got slower and slower as they got drowsier. They finally forgot what they were fighting about and fell asleep together!
> In the first photo, Monty still has his paws pushing against Julio, just a bit... This happens with ridiculous frequency!!!!
> 
> View attachment 202357
> 
> 
> View attachment 202358


Play nice, guys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I love cats too! This is Ruby (dog) and Harry, they love each other..


How lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cats and dogs are often best friends. But my dog Annie and my cat Baily are more than friends.
> The adult cat thinks that he is Annies baby. And he suck on her and when he sucks for a loger time, the dog gets milk like she is having babies and the big cat Baily sucks.....
> See:
> 
> View attachment 202362
> View attachment 202363
> View attachment 202364


Very sweet, pretty, but slightly confused animals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i found a new pet for my shelf at work...
> View attachment 202365
> 
> 
> just as backup


Please post this on gecko talk, John. 
Preferably under general discussion or something asking what species it is. 
Seriously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 202367


Happy St. Patrick's Day to you, too, Grandpa! 
Guinness ?
Irish Whiskey ?
Or Bud ?
Let me guess........................


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please post this on gecko talk, John.
> Preferably under general discussion or something asking what species it is.
> Seriously.




i shall do  

just remind me


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening. Busy afternoon of moderating elsewhere. I even had to dust off the ban hammer to give one persistent rulebreaker a holiday. 

No fighting this time. Just people trying to advertise without paying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2700+ posts…sorry friends I can't do it. I do though, have this for our good friend and Colleague Adam, and for anyone else that may find some interest in it…
> 
> Human skull evolved along with two-legged walking, study confirms
> 17 Mar 2017, 10:12 AM
> View attachment 202378
> 
> 
> Comparison of the positioning of the foramen magnum in a bipedal springhare (left) and its closest quadrupedal relative, the scaly-tailed squirrel. (Image from Russo and Kirk, Journal of Human Evolution)
> The evolution of bipedalism in fossil humans can be detected using a key feature of the skull -- a claim that was previously contested but now has been further validated by researchers at Stony Brook University and The University of Texas at Austin.
> 
> Compared with other primates, the large hole at the base of the human skull where the spinal cord passes through, known as the foramen magnum, is shifted forward. While many scientists generally attribute this shift to the evolution of bipedalism and the need to balance the head directly atop the spine, others have been critical of the proposed link. Validating this connection provides another tool for researchers to determine whether a fossil hominid walked upright on two feet like humans or on four limbs like modern great apes.
> 
> Controversy has centered on the association between a forward-shifted foramen magnum and bipedalism since 1925, when Raymond Dart discussed it in his description of "Taung child," a 2.8 million-year-old fossil skull of the extinct South African species Australopithecus africanus. A study published last year by Aidan Ruth and colleagues continued to stir up the controversy when they offered additional criticisms of the idea.
> 
> However, in a study published in the Journal of Human Evolution, UT Austin anthropology alumna Gabrielle Russo, now an assistant professor at Stony Brook University, and UT Austin anthropologist Chris Kirk built on their own prior research to show that a forward-shifted foramen magnum is found not just in humans and their bipedal fossil relatives, but is a shared feature of bipedal mammals more generally.
> 
> "This question of how bipedalism influences skull anatomy keeps coming up partly because it's difficult to test the various hypotheses if you only focus on primates," Kirk said. "However, when you look at the full range of diversity across mammals, the evidence is compelling that bipedalism and a forward-shifted foramen magnum go hand-in-hand."
> 
> In this study, Russo and Kirk expanded on their previous research (published in the same journal in 2013) by using new methods to quantify aspects of foramen magnum anatomy and sampling the largest number of mammal species to date.
> 
> To make their case, Russo and Kirk compared the position and orientation of the foramen magnum in 77 mammal species including marsupials, rodents and primates. Their findings indicate that bipedal mammals such as humans, kangaroos, springhares and jerboas have a more forward-positioned foramen magnum than their quadrupedal close relatives.
> 
> "We've now shown that the foramen magnum is forward-shifted across multiple bipedal mammalian clades using multiple metrics from the skull, which I think is convincing evidence that we're capturing a real phenomenon," Russo said.
> 
> Additionally, the study identifies specific measurements that can be applied to future research to map out the evolution of bipedalism. "Other researchers should feel confident in making use of our data to interpret the human fossil record," Russo said.
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above story is based on materials provided by University of Texas at Austin. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> Gabrielle A. Russo, E. Christopher Kirk. Another look at the foramen magnum in bipedal mammals. Journal of Human Evolution, 2017; 105: 24 DOI: 10.1016/j.jhevol.2017.01.018


Hi, Ken, good to see you.
Very interesting, but not surprising, I supported this idea. 
Happy St.Patrick's Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> adam
> 
> 
> ... 'm working on it , perhaps rover


Adam.
Everyone and everything should be called Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ahhh haaa haaa!!! meanwhile!!! mean white  iphone strikes again


Racism!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Aah ok, I will take a look. Did you find fossils?


Oh, yes! 
Lots and lots of super things. 
Photos to follow some day soon.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes!
> Lots and lots of super things.
> Photos to follow some day soon.


Wow I will look forward to seeing them. What do you do with them all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i shall do
> 
> just remind me





johnandjade said:


> i shall do
> 
> just remind me


Reminder. 
Nag nag nageddy nag. 
Gecko picture.
Gecko Talk.
Nag.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening. Busy afternoon of moderating elsewhere. I even had to dust off the ban hammer to give one persistent rulebreaker a holiday.
> 
> No fighting this time. Just people trying to advertise without paying.


Naughty, naughty. 
(not you, the naughty advertiser). 
Where can I purchase a ban hammer ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Wow I will look forward to seeing them. What do you do with them all?


I have a laboratory / museum upstairs and I sell some. 
Also I have fossils in museums across Europe and North Africa.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where can I purchase a ban hammer ?


Maybe eBay? Just becareful, many are knockoffs made in China.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe eBay? Just becareful, many are knockoffs made in China.


Sound advice. 
I'll have a careful look.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a laboratory / museum upstairs and I sell some.
> Also I have fossils in museums across Europe and North Africa.


Ha I would live to be able to say 'I have a museum upstairs '


----------



## Laura1412

How's all my room mates this evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ha I would live to be able to say 'I have a museum upstairs '


It's only a small 'museum', but contains thousands of fossils, a lifetimes' work.
I'm good this evening, but a little tired after my potato run.
Your good self ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> How's all my room mates this evening


Hi; Laura, I'm very happy if a little fatigued. 
How are you ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi; Laura, I'm very happy if a little fatigued.
> How are you ?


I'm ok Adam thanks just chillin out glad u happy


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's only a small 'museum', but contains thousands of fossils, a lifetimes' work.
> I'm good this evening, but a little tired after my potato run.
> Your good self ?


Yes I am all good thanks, we had a taste of Spring this week but is cold and wet again now. Potato run? You lost me there?


----------



## jaizei

JSWallace said:


> Yes I am all good thanks, we had a taste of Spring this week but is cold and wet again now. Potato run? You lost me there?


----------



## jaizei

hahahHAHAHA 

got a lil carried away there. any excuse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes I am all good thanks, we had a taste of Spring this week but is cold and wet again now. Potato run? You lost me there?


Every week wifey sends me out to buy a potato or two. 
They're very heavy. 
John gave me a nice souvenir when we met in Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> hahahHAHAHA
> 
> got a lil carried away there. any excuse


Oh, goodness !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Every week wifey sends me out to buy a potato or two.
> They're very heavy.
> John gave me a nice souvenir when we met in Spain.
> View attachment 202382


So you are actually getting potatoes!! Funny that..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> So you are actually getting potatoes!! Funny that..


I sometimes buy an onion and a tomato, too. 
Today I got some meat.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I sometimes buy an onion and a tomato, too.
> Today I got some meat.


That sounds like a whole meal to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That sounds like a whole meal to me


No. 
For that you need cheese.


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


>




yasss!!!  perfect opportunity, well played


----------



## johnandjade

jaizei said:


> hahahHAHAHA
> 
> got a lil carried away there. any excuse




awesome


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Every week wifey sends me out to buy a potato or two.
> They're very heavy.
> John gave me a nice souvenir when we met in Spain.
> View attachment 202382


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yasss!!!  perfect opportunity, well played


Boooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> For that you need cheese.


Oh yes of course, how could I have possibly forgotten the cheese, and a nice cracker and some spicy chutney. Actually forget the meal just have the cheese..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes of course, how could I have possibly forgotten the cheese, and a nice cracker and some spicy chutney. Actually forget the meal just have the cheese..


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Points!


You're a bit stingy with the exclamation marks there? What's points??


----------



## Bee62

JohnandJade said


> i found a new pet for my shelf at work...



I know these geckos ! They are a very nice specie. If you have a stinky car- indoor ( inner space ) this geckos get into your stinky car and made a lovely smelling odeur ( fragrance ). Like roses, or fresh ocean. Whatever you like.
These geckos are very useful. I love them... for my stinky car.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You're a bit stingy with the exclamation marks there? What's points??


I used to give points in the Cold Dark Room for mentions of cheese, answers to quiz questions, nice posts etc. 
There would be a monthly and yearly winner. 
But it takes too much time, so just fun now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Anyfoot said:


> They are both money trees. I have the Jade type you show too.
> View attachment 202323


I now own both.
Apparently the jade will climb.
I'm going to try to get it to climb my trellis on the enclosure.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes of course, how could I have possibly forgotten the cheese, and a nice cracker and some spicy chutney. Actually forget the meal just have the cheese..


There's a very nice Date & Apple Chutney recipe we make. The recipe came from my aunt decades ago and is really easy. Daughter made a batch recently. It goes extremely well with cheese 

1.5 lb Cooking Apples chopped
1lb onions chopped
1lb dates stoned and chopped (dry, old ones are better)
15 fluid oz vinegar
0.5 teaspoon ground ginger
0.5 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 lb sugar

You don't need to be terribly exact on the quantities of apple, onion and dates. "Close enough" will do. 
The mix scales down nicely if you only want a couple of jars. 

Boil vinegar, sugar and apples until pulpy then remove from heat. 
Immediately stir in onions and dates and stir thoroughly. 
When cool add spices and salt and stir thoroughly. 
Leave to stand for at least 48 hours until thickened. 

Put into jars (this quantity fills approximately 5 x 1lb jars)

You can eat immediately. The chutney goes darker with age.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

After 5 months without a drink....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There's a very nice Date & Apple Chutney recipe we make. The recipe came from my aunt decades ago and is really easy. Daughter made a batch recently. It goes extremely well with cheese
> 
> 1.5 lb Cooking Apples chopped
> 1lb onions chopped
> 1lb dates stoned and chopped (dry, old ones are better)
> 15 fluid oz vinegar
> 0.5 teaspoon ground ginger
> 0.5 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 lb sugar
> 
> You don't need to be terribly exact on the quantities of apple, onion and dates. "Close enough" will do.
> The mix scales down nicely if you only want a couple of jars.
> 
> Boil vinegar, sugar and apples until pulpy then remove from heat.
> Immediately stir in onions and dates and stir thoroughly.
> When cool add spices and salt and stir thoroughly.
> Leave to stand for at least 48 hours until thickened.
> 
> Put into jars (this quantity fills approximately 5 x 1lb jars)
> 
> You can eat immediately. The chutney goes darker with age.


wifey! 
Another one for the book. 
Thanks, Linda. 
I love chutney.
wifey calls it chupney, a relic from her childhood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> After 5 months without a drink....


Wonderful! 
Keep 'em coming, Ed.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> After 5 months without a drink....


Awwww


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam. Gotta cheese for your dinner ????

Good evening Bea. All your gardenings done for today ? Or was you confused about cute kitty alarm ? They are really cute cuttling together !

*I need help !!!!* Could someone explain me how I get the green bar and the arrow up when I want to quote someone ?


----------



## JoesMum

News article Adam
People who eat more cheese are thinner, scientists find - The Independent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Gotta cheese for your dinner ????
> 
> Good evening Bea. All your gardenings done for today ? Or was you confused about cute kitty alarm ? They are really cute cuttling together !
> 
> *I need help !!!!* Could someone explain me how I get the green bar and the arrow up when I want to quote someone ?


Good evening, Bee. 
Always got plenty of cheese here. 
Can't help, it's different on my PC.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Gotta cheese for your dinner ????
> 
> Good evening Bea. All your gardenings done for today ? Or was you confused about cute kitty alarm ? They are really cute cuttling together !
> 
> *I need help !!!!* Could someone explain me how I get the green bar and the arrow up when I want to quote someone ?


What are you using Sabine?

The ios app, the android app or the browser version of TFO?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam,

to quote a post of someone must be equal for all in the forum. When you want to quote me, how get you the green bar and "Bee said" with the arrow up at the beginning of my text you want to quote ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello Linda,

I use Firefox as my browser.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to give points in the Cold Dark Room for mentions of cheese, answers to quiz questions, nice posts etc.
> There would be a monthly and yearly winner.
> But it takes too much time, so just fun now.


Aah ok, I like the idea of quiz questions!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda,
> 
> I use Firefox as my browser.


You should just have to click on Reply at the bottom right of the post you wish to quote.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> After 5 months without a drink....


Lovely ed


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You should just have to click on Reply at the bottom right of the post you wish to quote.



Like this ? Test !


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> There's a very nice Date & Apple Chutney recipe we make. The recipe came from my aunt decades ago and is really easy. Daughter made a batch recently. It goes extremely well with cheese
> 
> 1.5 lb Cooking Apples chopped
> 1lb onions chopped
> 1lb dates stoned and chopped (dry, old ones are better)
> 15 fluid oz vinegar
> 0.5 teaspoon ground ginger
> 0.5 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 lb sugar
> 
> You don't need to be terribly exact on the quantities of apple, onion and dates. "Close enough" will do.
> The mix scales down nicely if you only want a couple of jars.
> 
> Boil vinegar, sugar and apples until pulpy then remove from heat.
> Immediately stir in onions and dates and stir thoroughly.
> When cool add spices and salt and stir thoroughly.
> Leave to stand for at least 48 hours until thickened.
> 
> Put into jars (this quantity fills approximately 5 x 1lb jars)
> 
> You can eat immediately. The chutney goes darker with age.


I imagine that tastes really good, I might try it, anything with dates in does it for me


----------



## Bee62

Wooooowwww !!!! Yaaaahhhhyyyyyy!

It works ! Thank you so much Linda ! I was too stupid !!!! 
*T H A N K Y O U !*


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Wooooowwww !!!! Yaaaahhhhyyyyyy!
> 
> It works ! Thank you so much Linda ! I was too stupid !!!!
> *T H A N K Y O U !*


Happy to be of service. 

Time for bed now. See you all by jellyfish light tomorrow


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Happy to be of service.
> 
> Time for bed now. See you all by jellyfish light tomorrow



Sleep well Linda. Glad to see you again tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all! Hope you are all well.
Welcome back Adam.
Welcome to Ed's second baby tort
Welcome to the weekend!
and of course........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> News article Adam
> People who eat more cheese are thinner, scientists find - The Independent


Yup. 
I am really, really thin. 
QED.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> to quote a post of someone must be equal for all in the forum. When you want to quote me, how get you the green bar and "Bee said" with the arrow up at the beginning of my text you want to quote ?


On my PC i have a 'Reply' button next to the 'Like' feature to the bottom right of each post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Aah ok, I like the idea of quiz questions!


Hmmmm. 
I might restart this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Like this ? Test !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I imagine that tastes really good, I might try it, anything with dates in does it for me


Lots of dates here. 
And very cheap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy to be of service.
> 
> Time for bed now. See you all by jellyfish light tomorrow


Nos da, Linda. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Ha I would live to be able to say 'I have a museum upstairs '


Actually with some of my old bedroom furniture I'm pretty sure I do have a museum upstairs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all! Hope you are all well.
> Welcome back Adam.
> Welcome to Ed's second baby tort
> Welcome to the weekend!
> and of course........


Golly! 
Good evening, Lyn. 
But it's St. Patrick's Day, today.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> After 5 months without a drink....


A beautiful sight!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> Good evening, Lyn.
> But it's St. Patrick's Day, today.


Hi Adam, yes but Wales v France tomorrow so just stirring up some patriotism.
Happy St Patrick's Day to one and all and wishing Ireland all the best in their match against England tomorrow!
How are you after your big trip?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of dates here.
> And very cheap.


I'm a cheap date - so I've been told


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Happy to be of service.
> 
> Time for bed now. See you all by jellyfish light tomorrow


Sleep well Linda good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, yes but Wales v France tomorrow so just stirring up some patriotism.
> Happy St Patrick's Day to one and all and wishing Ireland all the best in their match against England tomorrow!
> How are you after your big trip?


Tired, busy, but very happy.
Very successful venture, all round. 
Indeed, good luck to Wales tomorrow, but I would like to see England beat New Zealand's record of most wins in a row.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm a cheap date - so I've been told


I had a girlfriend once who could happily last an evening on half a Coca Cola with ice. 
Marvelous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> I'm a cheap date - so I've been told


Me, I love cheap dates…last two that weren't cheap ended up costing me two houses and more!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a girlfriend once who could happily last an evening on half a Coca Cola with ice.
> Marvelous.


Well I'd presume that I would be a cheap a date as I can't have alcohol with my meds but I'm more a lime and soda person with ice as I'm conscious of puttin weight on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well I'd presume that I would be a cheap a date as I can't have alcohol with my meds but I'm more a lime and soda person with ice as I'm conscious of puttin weight on


Terrific! 
We'll have to meet up.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific!
> We'll have to meet up.


Never be a cheap date ladies, we are all worth more than that!! X


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific!
> We'll have to meet up.


Your on  Name the time and place


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Never be a cheap date ladies, we are all worth more than that!! X


Well Jane I can't drink so I'm cheap lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Your on  Name the time and place


Fuengirola, Spain, in about 5 weeks time.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, I love cheap dates…last two that weren't cheap ended up costing me two houses and more!!!


Ah Ken, that's the big difference between a cheap date and a legal mate!
Secret is to keep dating - or get a prenuptial agreement!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fuengirola, Spain, in about 5 weeks time.


I'm on net checking out a flight as we speak


----------



## Laura1412

Well roomies this kids gotta get some shut eye so I'll say good night and be up bright and early tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well roomies this kids gotta get some shut eye so I'll say good night and be up bright and early tomorrow


Nighty night, Laura. 
Sweet dreams and enjoy your early morning!


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me, I love cheap dates…last two that weren't cheap ended up costing me two houses and more!!!



Wow, two houses ? You must habe been a rich man....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty night, Laura.
> Sweet dreams and enjoy your early morning!



I am not an early bird. I am a night owl..... HuuHuuuu !
Who wants to fly with me at night ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am not an early bird. I am a night owl..... HuuHuuuu !
> Who wants to fly with me at night ????


I'm a bat. 
Or at least batty. 
So, I'll fly with you!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm a bat.
> Or at least batty.
> So, I'll fly with you!



Yeah, come on let`s fly togehther this night....
Do you drink blood ?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Well roomies this kids gotta get some shut eye so I'll say good night and be up bright and early tomorrow


Good night Laura sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, come on let`s fly togehther this night....
> Do you drink blood ?


I'll try anything once.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Lyn,

are you an animal of the night too ? What kind ?
Will / can you fly with Adam and me ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll try anything once.



Are you a vampire bat ?


----------



## Lyn W

I have just spent ages typing a reply to a US colleague re torts as classroom pets only to find that I couldn't post it. I assume her wish was granted. 


Bee62 said:


> Good evening Lyn,
> 
> are you an animal of the night too ? What kind ?
> Will / can you fly with Adam and me ?


Hi sabine,
I will be a moth but may get eaten so I will fly with you - but not too closely!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Are you a vampire bat ?


No.
A pipistrelle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have just spent ages typing a reply to a US colleague re torts as classroom pets only to find that I couldn't post it. I assume her wish was granted.
> 
> Hi sabine,
> I will be a moth but may get eaten so I will fly with you - but not too closely!!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Moth!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have just spent ages typing a reply to a US colleague re torts as classroom pets only to find that I couldn't post it. I assume her wish was granted.
> 
> Hi sabine,
> I will be a moth but may get eaten so I will fly with you - but not too closely!!


Know the one. 
I assume it was. 
Some people.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> A pipistrelle.



So you don`t drink blood. You eat little insects.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I have just spent ages typing a reply to a US colleague re torts as classroom pets only to find that I couldn't post it. I assume her wish was granted.
> 
> Hi sabine,
> I will be a moth but may get eaten so I will fly with you - but not too closely!!



You should fly very closely to me ! I will protect you. It`s Adam the pipistrelle who wants to eat you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So you don`t drink blood. You eat little insects.


Indeed, yummmmy moths. 
But I've got to be careful. 
Some owls eat bats.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, yummmmy moths.
> But I've got to be careful.
> Some owls eat bats.



Yes they do ! But I like no flying mouses ..... I like yummy fat mouses that lives on the ground. So you can be sure that I will not eat you ( yet )


----------



## Lyn W

Well fellow creatures of the night I must flutter away now - there is a lamp on in my bedroom and as you know moths are drawn to the light so I am away to burn my feet by bouncing against it. Enjoy your night flight!
I will see you sometime tomorrow.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Bee62

Good night sweet moth, ähh Lyn. 
Sleep well and don`t burn yourself on a heated lamp.
Glad to see you flying again tomorrow !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes they do ! But I like no flying mouses ..... I like yummy fat mouses that lives on the ground. So you can be sure that I will not eat you ( yet )


Phew , that's a relief. 
And i promise not to eat Lyn. ( yet ) .


----------



## Bee62

Hey bat, where are you ?
I am gonna slowly make my last flight for this night and then find a high place in here to sit and sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well fellow creatures of the night I must flutter away now - there is a lamp on in my bedroom and as you know moths are drawn to the light so I am away to burn my feet by bouncing against it. Enjoy your night flight!
> I will see you sometime tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.


Nos da, 
I visited Lynmoth often when I was a child. 
It's better to fly here in the Cold Dark Room. 
Ouch! 
That stings. 
I think I just flew into a jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hey bat, where are you ?
> I am gonna slowly make my last flight for this night and then find a high place in here to sit and sleep.


There is a ledge in here, somewhere.
Mooz found it. 
I will fly for a while yet. 
Don't know where i'll sleep yet, no ceiling has yet been found that I can hang from.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da,
> I visited Lynmoth often when I was a child.
> It's better to fly here in the Cold Dark Room.
> Ouch!
> That stings.
> I think I just flew into a jellyfish.



HAHAHA ! You fly into a jellyfish ? What kind of a stupid bat are you ? Where have your radar gone ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> HAHAHA ! You fly into a jellyfish ? What kind of a stupid bat are you ? Where have your radar gone ?


Jellyfish seem not to show up on sonar. 
Ouch! 
Again.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jellyfish seem not to show up on sonar.
> Ouch!
> Again.



Oh sorry, I didn`t know that you can`t see the jellyfishes on sonar. With my excellent eyes I can see them. Follow me !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry, I didn`t know that you can`t see the jellyfishes on sonar. With my excellent eyes I can see them. Follow me !!!!


Okay! 
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is fun.


----------



## Bee62

Yeeeeessss !!!! That`s funny, isn`t it.....??
And deeper in the darkness of the CDR....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeeeeessss !!!! That`s funny, isn`t it.....??
> And deeper in the darkness of the CDR....


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
John Denver is confusing my sonar !! ! 
Where are you, Owl ?
SPLAT! 
Ouch!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> John Denver is confusing my sonar !! !
> Where are you, Owl ?
> SPLAT!
> Ouch!




*S O R R Y !!!!! * I love John Denver. Seen him in a live concert in Berlin ! It was such a great experience for me.
But sorry, I didn`t know that his music is confusing your sonar....
Are you hurt ?
I hope not !
Poor, poor bat. You`ll never be a BATMAN if your sonar could be confused so easily !


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening
Finished putting up the misting system. It's supposed to be 96 tomorrow. 
How's everyone today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *S O R R Y !!!!! * I love John Denver. Seen him in a live concert in Berlin ! It was such a great experience for me.
> But sorry, I didn`t know that his music is confusing your sonar....
> Are you hurt ?
> I hope not !
> Poor, poor bat. You`ll never be a BATMAN if your sonar could be confused so easily !


I think any music would do the same.. 
Nothing against John Denver in particular. 
I'm not very hurt. 
Just a few more jellyfish stings to add to my collection. 
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And a nice loop the loop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening
> Finished putting up the misting system. It's supposed to be 96 tomorrow.
> How's everyone today?


Good evening, Noel! 
I'm fine thanks. 
As I am a bat, this evening I am having some fun flying around the Cold Dark Room eating moths. 
(But not Lyn).


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Noel!
> I'm fine thanks.
> As I am a bat, this evening I am having some fun flying around the Cold Dark Room eating moths.
> (But not Lyn).


I see. Very interesting diet selection
Hi Mr Bat Adam


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Evening
> Finished putting up the misting system. It's supposed to be 96 tomorrow.
> How's everyone today?



Good evening Noel.
96 tomorrow sounds good. I am envy ! Here it is still cold.

Wanna fly with us tonight ? 
Adam is a bat and I am a night owl. We fly trough the wide darkness of the CDR tonight.... catching some jellyfishes on our flight. Unfortunaly !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I see. Very interesting diet selection
> Hi Mr Bat Adam


Hi! 

Yum yum yum yum. 
Burrrrrrrrppppp!!!!
Sorry, just found another moth.


----------



## Momof4

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!

We went to sushi!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yum yum yum yum.
> Burrrrrrrrppppp!!!!
> Sorry, just found another moth.



Mayby some moths smell like CHEESE ! But do they taste like CHEESE ?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Kathy ! Good evening !
You wear sun glasses ? In Germany you need snow glasses ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!
> 
> We went to sushi!!
> View attachment 202394


Happy St. Patrick's Day, Kathy. 
Love the shiny shamrock shirt.
Irish sushi ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby some moths smell like CHEESE ! But do they taste like CHEESE ?


Nope. 
They're all kind of scaly and quite disgusting, really. 
Don't think i like a bat's diet so much.


----------



## Bee62

Hi roommates, now the night owl is tired and fed up ! I am going to sleep I think.

Good night nice bat, Adam.
Flying with you tonight was a great pleasure to me ! 
Sleep later. Find a nice quiet corner where you can hang on a rock.
Hope we can fly again tomorrow.

Good night ! Nos Da.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> They're all kind of scaly and quite disgusting, really.
> Don't think i like a bat's diet so much.



Bleuch ! Disgusting scaly !
I know why I like mices.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi roommates, now the night owl is tired and fed up ! I am going to sleep I think.
> 
> Good night nice bat, Adam.
> Flying with you tonight was a great pleasure to me !
> Sleep later. Find a nice quiet corner where you can hang on a rock.
> Hope we can fly again tomorrow.
> 
> Good night ! Nos Da.


Flying tonight! ! 
Nighty night. 
I'll fly for a bit and then maybe roost from a jellyfish. 
Fly again, tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, Kathy.
> Love the shiny shamrock shirt.
> Irish sushi ?



Well, it did have green seaweed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Well, it did have green seaweed


Yuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love seaweed.
Always keep a stock of it in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> Wow, two houses ? You must have been a rich man....


HAD is the operative word here. HAD!!! It has come out now in past tense from dear family that they tried to warn me without the "rose colored glasses" of love, but I truthfully just ignored them …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> HAD is the operative word here. HAD!!! It has come out now in past tense from dear family that they tried to warn me without the "rose colored glasses" of love, but I truthfully just ignored them …


I tried the rose coloured glasses on fell over a piglet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am exhausted with all the flying. 
Off to hang upside down from a jellyfish. 
Night night, Flymates.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tried the rose coloured glasses on fell over a piglet.


While I had them on, I was confused thinking everything was food!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> While I had them on, I was confused thinking everything was food!!!!


And the clouds look so much like cotton candy , i ate a few.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have just spent ages typing a reply to a US colleague re torts as classroom pets only to find that I couldn't post it. I assume her wish was granted.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Know the one.
> I assume it was.
> Some people.


Oh dear. Did it get out of hand? 

Last I saw her, I invited her to share her plans... she clearly thought her case was different. How we were supposed to know there was something different worth asking about from the opening post I have no idea. 

She got extraordinarily huffy when Adam and I both suggested that a school was not a good place for a tort. I mean if you go looking for advice then people aren't always going to say the things you want to hear.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. The weather is looking somewhat gloomy this morning and I am not sure it's going to change much all day. At least it's not raining as I have things to do in the garden.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. The weather is looking somewhat gloomy this morning and I am not sure it's going to change much all day. At least it's not raining as I have things to do in the garden.




morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  

babysitting at base today and running late :/ quick march!! 

helping my mate with plumbing after work, just call me mario


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Mario


----------



## johnandjade

too late to turn back...




pheeww! still dry


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> too late to turn back...
> View attachment 202404
> 
> 
> 
> pheeww! still dry


Had a little rain overnight I see


----------



## JSWallace

Morning John and Linda, it's gloomy here too. Glad to see you have conquered your first challenge of the day John


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Had a little rain overnight I see





thats what the shop will look like after our efforts today


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John and Linda, it's gloomy here too. Glad to see you have conquered your first challenge of the day John




 good morning jane , plans today?


----------



## johnandjade

BANG!!! CRASH!!! 

the weekend just landed


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Jane


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning jane , plans today?


My brother and Family arrived from Ireland last night so will catch up with them today, will entertain the youngsters during day then lots of beer and curry for the grown ups tonight..


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> My brother and Family arrived from Ireland last night so will catch up with them today, will entertain the youngsters during day then lots of beer and curry for the grown ups tonight..




brilliant have one for me


----------



## johnandjade

2.5 mile in 40mins , via cafe and shop.. already got a sweat on but made it in 5mins early


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> 2.5 mile in 40mins , via cafe and shop.. already got a sweat on but made it in 5mins early


Yea, go you!!


----------



## JoesMum

Next task in garden done. I have cleared Joe's corner where his cold frame is/was. There was a large patch of slate chips that I have removed. This is where his ashes will be scattered and I shall be planting some Sedum spectibile - the plant he ate to the ground much to my annoyance several years ago. 

I need to do these things in stages so I don't wreck my back. An hour, a shower and then a rest... keeps me moving


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Next task in garden done. I have cleared Joe's corner where his cold frame is/was. There was a large patch of slate chips that I have removed. This is where his ashes will be scattered and I shall be planting some Sedum spectibile - the plant he ate to the ground much to my annoyance several years ago.
> 
> I need to do these things in stages so I don't wreck my back. An hour, a shower and then a rest... keeps me moving


Oh Linda , so sad that you're having to do this. I had my old Salty cremated and her ashes are in a box on a shelf in the kitchen. It's a family joke that her ashes are in a grander box than my wonderful Dads were!!


----------



## JoesMum

Actually I'm not feeling sad about it. It's very therapeutic having definite plans and putting them into action. 

Does that sound weird?


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Actually I'm not feeling sad about it. It's very therapeutic having definite plans and putting them into action.
> 
> Does that sound weird?


No doesn't sound weird at all. I always think having plans is very therapeutic, helps with moving on in life..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Did it get out of hand?
> 
> Last I saw her, I invited her to share her plans... she clearly thought her case was different. How we were supposed to know there was something different worth asking about from the opening post I have no idea.
> 
> She got extraordinarily huffy when Adam and I both suggested that a school was not a good place for a tort. I mean if you go looking for advice then people aren't always going to say the things you want to hear.


It was all good advice but sadly she asked for her account to be removed.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. The weather is looking somewhat gloomy this morning and I am not sure it's going to change much all day. At least it's not raining as I have things to do in the garden.


Morning Linda gloomy here too and a bit wet but not as bad as they forecast - yet!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 2.5 mile in 40mins , via cafe and shop.. already got a sweat on but made it in 5mins early


Morning John or should that be Super Mario!?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning fellow CDRers.
Happy Saturday!
Can't seem to get myself organised enough to do anything today.
Think I'd better make a list!
See you later.


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers.
> Happy Saturday!
> Can't seem to get myself organised enough to do anything today.
> Think I'd better make a list!
> See you later.


Morning Lyn, is surprisingly warm here today but wet!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Morning Linda gloomy here too and a bit wet but not as bad as they forecast - yet!


Just as well our plans mostly involve watching rugby on tv


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Did it get out of hand?
> 
> Last I saw her, I invited her to share her plans... she clearly thought her case was different. How we were supposed to know there was something different worth asking about from the opening post I have no idea.
> 
> She got extraordinarily huffy when Adam and I both suggested that a school was not a good place for a tort. I mean if you go looking for advice then people aren't always going to say the things you want to hear.


Yvonne posted an apologetic, reply but cited an example of a tortoise stressed in a classroom from her own experience. The OP replied in the same vein about not asking her questions but just assuming and asked Josh to have her account deleted. I think Yvonne deleted it. 
Just as well, I was about to ask her if she was really a school teacher or just a troll. I mean who complains that no one asked her how many children she had ?
"Hello, I'm so and so from here and there".
"Welcome to Tortoise Forum,so and so, how many children do you have ?" 
And her English was terrible: spelling; sentence construction; grammar, punctuation....
Anyway, moving on...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. The weather is looking somewhat gloomy this morning and I am not sure it's going to change much all day. At least it's not raining as I have things to do in the garden.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Lovely day here, I have a lesson in 25 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all
> 
> babysitting at base today and running late :/ quick march!!
> 
> helping my mate with plumbing after work, just call me mario


Good afternoon, Super Mario. 
I'll be off out dandie hunting later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> too late to turn back...
> View attachment 202404
> 
> 
> 
> pheeww! still dry


Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning John and Linda, it's gloomy here too. Glad to see you have conquered your first challenge of the day John


Good afternoon, Jane. 
Conquered my first challenge, too. 
Made the coffee and winkled wifey out of bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers.
> Happy Saturday!
> Can't seem to get myself organised enough to do anything today.
> Think I'd better make a list!
> See you later.


Good afternoon, Lyn. 
Later it is. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> There's a very nice Date & Apple Chutney recipe we make. The recipe came from my aunt decades ago and is really easy. Daughter made a batch recently. It goes extremely well with cheese
> 
> 1.5 lb Cooking Apples chopped
> 1lb onions chopped
> 1lb dates stoned and chopped (dry, old ones are better)
> 15 fluid oz vinegar
> 0.5 teaspoon ground ginger
> 0.5 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 lb sugar
> 
> You don't need to be terribly exact on the quantities of apple, onion and dates. "Close enough" will do.
> The mix scales down nicely if you only want a couple of jars.
> 
> Boil vinegar, sugar and apples until pulpy then remove from heat.
> Immediately stir in onions and dates and stir thoroughly.
> When cool add spices and salt and stir thoroughly.
> Leave to stand for at least 48 hours until thickened.
> 
> Put into jars (this quantity fills approximately 5 x 1lb jars)
> 
> You can eat immediately. The chutney goes darker with age.



Ooooh!!!  Looks YUMMY!!!! 
I'm guessing you must sterilize the jars?
I may take this to my sister for us to make, since she is experienced in preserving and I am not.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> After 5 months without a drink....


GOSH, they're beautiful, Ed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Gotta cheese for your dinner ????
> 
> Good evening Bea. All your gardenings done for today ? Or was you confused about cute kitty alarm ? They are really cute cuttling together !
> 
> *I need help !!!!* Could someone explain me how I get the green bar and the arrow up when I want to quote someone ?


My computer is different than yours, I'm afraid. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Ooooh!!!  Looks YUMMY!!!!
> I'm guessing you must sterilize the jars?
> I may take this to my sister for us to make, since she is experienced in preserving and I am not.


Yes. I just rinse the jars and lids with boiling water from the kettle and then stand them in oven to dry out. No tea towel.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all! Hope you are all well.
> Welcome back Adam.
> Welcome to Ed's second baby tort
> Welcome to the weekend!
> and of course........


LOVELY, Lyn! Thanks!!!


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> HAD is the operative word here. HAD!!! It has come out now in past tense from dear family that they tried to warn me without the "rose colored glasses" of love, but I truthfully just ignored them …



Poor you ! I think the woman that left you don`t want a tortoise as a memory of you ?
She only wants monney. 
I was married once in my life but I will never marry again, and the house I own I payed all by myself and I am proud of this.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Next task in garden done. I have cleared Joe's corner where his cold frame is/was. There was a large patch of slate chips that I have removed. This is where his ashes will be scattered and I shall be planting some Sedum spectibile - the plant he ate to the ground much to my annoyance several years ago.
> 
> I need to do these things in stages so I don't wreck my back. An hour, a shower and then a rest... keeps me moving



It is important to have a place to remember a beloved pet that passed away. 
In my garden/property 6 dogs are still burried and much more cats. I don`t leave the body of a pet of mine at the VET.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Actually I'm not feeling sad about it. It's very therapeutic having definite plans and putting them into action.
> 
> Does that sound weird?



No ! That doesn`t sound weird ! Everyone who loves animals will understand you.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My computer is different than yours, I'm afraid. Sorry I can't help.



Good morning Bea,

I got help ! Linda told me how to quote correct. 
Our computers mayby different, but TFO is everywhere the same.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne posted an apologetic, reply but cited an example of a tortoise stressed in a classroom from her own experience. The OP replied in the same vein about not asking her questions but just assuming and asked Josh to have her account deleted. I think Yvonne deleted it.
> Just as well, I was about to ask her if she was really a school teacher or just a troll. I mean who complains that no one asked her how many children she had ?
> "Hello, I'm so and so from here and there".
> "Welcome to Tortoise Forum,so and so, how many children do you have ?"
> And her English was terrible: spelling; sentence construction; grammar, punctuation....
> Anyway, moving on...............



I didn't delete her account, but I did move her two threads to the "trash" bin. She can still come on and read, and maybe if she reads a few more threads/posts she'll be encouraged to post once again at a future date.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies how r we all today


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn, that lovely song by that Welsh choir keeps running through my head!
But I really enjoy harmonies and male choirs, so I don't mind at all!!! 
@Lyn W


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies how r we all today


France have scored a try and Wales are 7-0 down. This match hasn't started well.


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies how r we all today


Good morning, Laura (we're 6 hours earlier than you, over here  )
Our day has started well!!!!! 
The worker from the phone company came out (on a Saturday, no less!!!  ) and looked at our broken sewerage pipe. He says it's clear to HIM that the pipe was broken by the drill from the phone company when the holes for the fiberoptic cables were dug a few months ago. But his job is just to take pictures and forward them to his boss. But I figure if it's THAT obvious to everyone, then the boss is not likely to deny paying for the repair. Of course, time will tell, but we'll have an answer by this week. 
It's a gorgeous spring day, and I just finished watering my plants on the patio- which started the frogs calling! 
A good friend is having several of us over for lunch a little later, and then this evening hubby and I are going to a gala fund-raiser for the local women's shelter. He donated photographic sessions to the silent auction at the gala, so they gave him free tickets! Should be a very nice time for a very good cause! 
Anticipating a very nice day! 

And how are you?


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> France have scored a try and Wales are 7-0 down. This match hasn't started well.


O dear linda that's not good for husband especially after arsenal already lost


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> France have scored a try and Wales are 7-0 down. This match hasn't started well.


Oh, dear!!!! GO WALES!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Laura (we're 6 hours earlier than you, over here  )
> Our day has started well!!!!!
> The worker from the phone company came out (on a Saturday, no less!!!  ) and looked at our broken sewerage pipe. He says it's clear to HIM that the pipe was broken by the drill from the phone company when the holes for the fiberoptic cables were dug a few months ago. But his job is just to take pictures and forward them to his boss. But I figure if it's THAT obvious to everyone, then the boss is not likely to deny paying for the repair. Of course, time will tell, but we'll have an answer by this week.
> It's a gorgeous spring day, and I just finished watering my plants on the patio- which started the frogs calling!
> A good friend is having several of us over for lunch a little later, and then this evening hubby and I are going to a gala fund-raiser for the local women's shelter. He donated photographic sessions to the silent auction at the gala, so they gave him free tickets! Should be a very nice time for a very good cause!
> Anticipating a very nice day!
> 
> And how are you?


That's good news then  ah that's nice have a lovely evening I'm ok thanks still worrying about my Clyde :-(


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> That's good news then  ah that's nice have a lovely evening I'm ok thanks still worrying about my Clyde :-(


I hope he quits popping soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Bea @Moozillion 
Don't I get a "Good morning " ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't delete her account, but I did move her two threads to the "trash" bin. She can still come on and read, and maybe if she reads a few more threads/posts she'll be encouraged to post once again at a future date.


Okay. 
Hope she does. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Laura1412

Ye


Moozillion said:


> I hope he quits popping soon!


yea me too his still popping but it's strange coz it not a constant popping all the time sometimes it's every couple of seconds the sometimes I can have him in my towel after bath and you don't hear it for 2 mins it's driving me loopy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies how r we all today


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Very well, thanks.
Just finished my lesson for the day, and now going to try to fix some issues with my disc drive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> France have scored a try and Wales are 7-0 down. This match hasn't started well.


10-3 now.
Oh, dear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Laura (we're 6 hours earlier than you, over here  )
> Our day has started well!!!!!
> The worker from the phone company came out (on a Saturday, no less!!!  ) and looked at our broken sewerage pipe. He says it's clear to HIM that the pipe was broken by the drill from the phone company when the holes for the fiberoptic cables were dug a few months ago. But his job is just to take pictures and forward them to his boss. But I figure if it's THAT obvious to everyone, then the boss is not likely to deny paying for the repair. Of course, time will tell, but we'll have an answer by this week.
> It's a gorgeous spring day, and I just finished watering my plants on the patio- which started the frogs calling!
> A good friend is having several of us over for lunch a little later, and then this evening hubby and I are going to a gala fund-raiser for the local women's shelter. He donated photographic sessions to the silent auction at the gala, so they gave him free tickets! Should be a very nice time for a very good cause!
> Anticipating a very nice day!
> 
> And how are you?


All sounds very positive and enjoyable. 
Fun day ahead.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Very well, thanks.
> Just finished my lesson for the day, and now going to try to fix some issues with my disc drive.


Glad you ok you been very busy then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> O dear linda that's not good for husband especially after arsenal already lost


Hmmmm.
It seems Arsenal were pretty awful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Glad you ok you been very busy then


Not really, though I might have to buy a new disc drive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No flying or hello for me, Sabine ?
@Bee62 
Oh, dear.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really, though I might have to buy a new disc drive.


O dear they not cheap are they


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> It seems Arsenal were pretty awful.


Yea my brother is a arsenal fan and was watching it the language in my house from him was not pleasant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> O dear they not cheap are they


They are fairly inexpensive here. 
i should be able to get a cheap one for about twenty quid, or a better one for thirty.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are fairly inexpensive here.
> i should be able to get a cheap one for about twenty quid, or a better one for thirty.


O that's not too bad then I hope u can sort it out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> O that's not too bad then I hope u can sort it out


Thanks.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea @Moozillion
> Don't I get a "Good morning " ?






GOOD MORNING, Dear Adam!!!!!!   
I hope you have a FABULOUS day!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 202414
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING, Dear Adam!!!!!!
> I hope you have a FABULOUS day!!!!


Thank you. 
I love to stand in front of paintings in art galleries holding the poses, too. 
Great fun.
You have a super day too, Mooz, looks like you will.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> O dear linda that's not good for husband especially after arsenal already lost


It's me that supports Wales not him! I am half Welsh and an avid rugby supporter. It's in my genes; I was brain washed by Mum as a kid 

JoesDad is supporting Wales because they're playing France and there's a natural order to these things 

Current score 10-9.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> It's me that supports Wales not him! I am half Welsh and an avid rugby supporter. It's in my genes; I was brain washed by Mum as a kid
> 
> JoesDad is supporting Wales because they're playing France and there's a natural order to these things
> 
> Current score 10-9.


That's good then COM ON WALES


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
12-10 to Wales now, but all very stop start.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Jane.
> Conquered my first challenge, too.
> Made the coffee and winkled wifey out of bed.


Good afternoon Adam, your first challenge doesn't appear to be too onerous! Unless wifey is particularly difficult to get out of bed?


----------



## Moozillion

Off to my luncheon!!
TTFN!
GO WALES!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good afternoon Adam, your first challenge doesn't appear to be too onerous! Unless wifey is particularly difficult to get out of bed?


Very much difficulty. 
She often doesn't get up til 3 or 4 pm, 5.30 yesterday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off to my luncheon!!
> TTFN!
> GO WALES!


Have fun, Bea.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very much difficulty.
> She often doesn't get up til 3 or 4 pm, 5.30 yesterday.


Really?? Well that is definitely a challenge well accomplished then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Really?? Well that is definitely a challenge well accomplished then!


Indeed.
She asks me to get her up and is then massively grumpy socks about it.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> She asks me to get her up and is then massively grumpy socks about it.


That's wives for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That's wives for you!


Yeah, but I wouldn't change her for the world.
Well, maybe for a Burmese Star.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but I wouldn't change her for the world.
> Well, maybe for a Burmese Star.


I hope you don't tell her that..


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No flying or hello for me, Sabine ?
> @Bee62
> Oh, dear.



Sorry, my cute bat !  
Good evening Adam, how are you ( and your disc driver ) ?


----------



## JoesMum

Oh dear. Wales lost by 2 points in a match that was so close and went on into 20 minutes of extra play!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 202414
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING, Dear Adam!!!!!!
> I hope you have a FABULOUS day!!!!



So cute ! 
She is a little ballerina.


----------



## JSWallace

I'm in the pub watching the England game with my Irish sister in law, she is very vocal so could be an interesting evening!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning
There is a 3rd egg pipping


----------



## JSWallace

Oh for those who may not realise, England are playing Ireland


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I hope you don't tell her that..


'Fraid I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, my cute bat !
> Good evening Adam, how are you ( and your disc driver ) ?


I'm good, but my disc drive has a malady, milady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> There is a 3rd egg pipping


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Fraid I do.


Oh well she must love you very much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh well she must love you very much


She does. 
And she knows I don't mean it.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> There is a 3rd egg pipping


Eggsellent news 

You're on a roll now, Ed!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She does.
> And she knows I don't mean it.


Ahh well that's all OK then..


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> There is a 3rd egg pipping



Wow ! Good news. How much eggs could be fertile and hatch ?
Are these little torts the first that hatched, or have you had little redfoots at earlier times ?


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> There is a 3rd egg pipping


Good evening here ed you goin to be very busy with all these little ones


----------



## Bee62

I have good tort news too:
Today I weight my "little" sulcata "elephant" Leo, the biggest one ( I bet my house he is a male ! )
weight today 307 gramm.
The last time I weighted him was march the 10., and he weight 275 grams.
He gained in weight 32 grams in 8 days !  *  H E L P !!!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have good tort news too:
> Today I weight my "little" sulcata "elephant" Leo, the biggest one ( I bet my house he is a male ! )
> weight today 307 gramm.
> The last time I weighted him was march the 10., and he weight 275 grams.
> He gained in weight 32 grams in 8 days !  *  H E L P !!!*


Great news! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And well done, Leo, you big boy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m. . . coming late to the party, but I'm wondering if England was playing Ireland.


----------



## JSWallace

Yes! And currently losing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m. . . coming late to the party, but I'm wondering if England was playing Ireland.


Yup, rugby. 
England losing 10-3 at half time. 
But are always stronger in the second half.


----------



## JoesMum

England list the match, but won the six nations championship overall. 

They also equalled the record for consecutive wins of 18 matches held by New Zealand, but because they didn't win today they didn't set make a new record.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m. . . coming late to the party, but I'm wondering if England was playing Ireland.



Does no one recognize sarcasm these days?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Does no one recognize sarcasm these days?


Nope.


----------



## samt23

how do you start a new threat i dont know how


----------



## JoesMum

samt23 said:


> how do you start a new threat i dont know how


Hello and welcome  

In the browser version:
go to the forum that you want to start a thread in and then click on "Post New Thread"

In the android app:
Go to Browse and then into the forum you want then touch on the pen icon in the top right corner 

In the iOS app:
Go to Browse and then the forum you want then touch the 3 squares in the top right corner. Choose New Topic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

samt23 said:


> how do you start a new threat i dont know how


Hello, Sam, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
To start a new thread on the forum, go into the section you want, such as "Introductions" and click on the green "POSTt NEW THREAD" bit at the top right. Then enter a title, then your message and finally click on the "CREATE THREAD" in green at the bottom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> In the browser version:
> go to the forum that you want to start a thread in and then click on "Post New Thread"
> 
> In the android app:
> Go to Browse and then into the forum you want then touch on the pen icon in the top right corner
> 
> In the iOS app:
> Go to Browse and then the forum you want then touch the 3 squares in the top right corner. Choose New Topic


Yeah, what Linda said.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Donna and a very happy birthday to you! 
Huuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrraaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you have a good day and that you and Turbo are well.
@Donna/Turbo


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> There is a 3rd egg pipping


HOORAAAAYYY!!!!!  Having a bit of a population explosion over there!!! 
Can't wait to see what this one looks like!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Back from my luncheon!!!  
The friend who had us over LOOOOVES to entertain at home and does a fabulous job!!! Of the 4 of us, 2 are vegetarian, so she had all vegetarian food. We started with mimosas and chardonnay to go with our grapes, crackers and cheese! The cheeses were a very nice D'Affinois and a super Welsh cheddar! Then were blueberry muffins, salad and a frittata. The frittata had onions, peppers, gruyere cheese and herbs. 
We sat outside on her raised deck shaded by palm trees where we visited and ate for nearly 3 hours!!!!  A wonderful time was had by all!
The only thing that could have made it better would be if my CDR Roomies could have joined us! 

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Little Joe was born when Joe passed.
Pat was born on St, Patrick's day.
Look at this nut....Coming out backwards....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hope this slows down soon because my next trip to see mom is around the corner.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope this slows down soon because my next trip to see mom is around the corner.


It's like buses... none for ages and suddenly 3 come along together


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe was born when Joe passed.
> Pat was born on St, Patrick's day.
> Look at this nut....Coming out backwards....


Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Back from my luncheon!!!
> The friend who had us over LOOOOVES to entertain at home and does a fabulous job!!! Of the 4 of us, 2 are vegetarian, so she had all vegetarian food. We started with mimosas and chardonnay to go with our grapes, crackers and cheese! The cheeses were a very nice D'Affinois and a super Welsh cheddar! Then were blueberry muffins, salad and a frittata. The frittata had onions, peppers, gruyere cheese and herbs.
> We sat outside on her raised deck shaded by palm trees where we visited and ate for nearly 3 hours!!!!  A wonderful time was had by all!
> The only thing that could have made it better would be if my CDR Roomies could have joined us!
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


Glad u had a lovely time @Moozillion


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe was born when Joe passed.
> Pat was born on St, Patrick's day.
> Look at this nut....Coming out backwards....


They lovely ed so cute


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion said


> The only thing that could have made it better would be if my CDR Roomies could have joined us!



You are so nice !!!!!  Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Back from my luncheon!!!
> The friend who had us over LOOOOVES to entertain at home and does a fabulous job!!! Of the 4 of us, 2 are vegetarian, so she had all vegetarian food. We started with mimosas and chardonnay to go with our grapes, crackers and cheese! The cheeses were a very nice D'Affinois and a super Welsh cheddar! Then were blueberry muffins, salad and a frittata. The frittata had onions, peppers, gruyere cheese and herbs.
> We sat outside on her raised deck shaded by palm trees where we visited and ate for nearly 3 hours!!!!  A wonderful time was had by all!
> The only thing that could have made it better would be if my CDR Roomies could have joined us!
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


Yuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sounds super across the board. 
Especially the cheese board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe was born when Joe passed.
> Pat was born on St, Patrick's day.
> Look at this nut....Coming out backwards....


Wonderful.
What's the other one called ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sounds super across the board.
> Especially the cheese board.


I really liked both the cheeses! Will have to remember them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I really liked both the cheeses! Will have to remember them!


Indeed ! 
Both splendid.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful.
> What's the other one called ?



Mayby Ed named this one "Backy" ( from coming out backwards )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby Ed named this one "Backy" ( from coming out backwards )


Good idea !


----------



## JoesMum

I was thinking of Trot as a name - Tort spelled backwards


----------



## Bee62

Helloooooooooooo ?
Someone still here ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking of Trot as a name - Tort spelled backwards


Yeah, but it's been done. 
Roald Dahl " Esio Trot" 
Still a good idea, though. 
I say "Adam".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Helloooooooooooo ?
> Someone still here ?


Don't know.
it's dark in here. 
Am i in here ?
Are you ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh,CRAP!
NOW FOUR BABIES


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh,CRAP!
> NOW FOUR BABIES


Please post some here, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know.
> it's dark in here.
> Am i in here ?
> Are you ?



I put a couple of jellyfishes together to a big latern, and ....
*I see you ! Here I am !*


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh,CRAP!
> NOW FOUR BABIES



A multiple birth ! Wow !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I put a couple of jellyfishes together to a big latern, and ....
> *I see you ! Here I am !*


Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!
I've gone blind!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was fun
10 will be a nightmare.
There are currently 32 unhatched eggs and more being found every few weeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was fun
> 10 will be a nightmare.
> There are currently 32 unhatched eggs and more being found every few weeks.


Might be time to move on the males, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was fun
> 10 will be a nightmare.
> There are currently 32 unhatched eggs and more being found every few weeks.



If ten are a nightmare, what will be 32 or more ???
I think you need more tort room.


----------



## Bee62

Tomorrow I am going to visit my first reptile show.
Let`s see what they have to sell......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow I am going to visit my first reptile show.
> Let`s see what they have to sell......


Photos, please.
And don't buy anything!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Photos, please.
> And don't buy anything!



Why not ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why not ?


1. It's too tempting. You'll come home with 400 reptiles.
2. Some of these breeders are not to be trusted. Animals won't always be healthy.
3. i"ll be jealous.
4. Tidgy would be jealous if I got another pet, so she told me to say this.
5. You could send your money to me. i'd spend it on something more useful. Like cheese.


----------



## JSWallace

Hello peeps, I went to the pub just to watch the rugby but the night got longer and ended with lots of cheese. I am convinced it gives me crazy dreams, what do you all think? True or not true?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello peeps, I went to the pub just to watch the rugby but the night got longer and ended with lots of cheese. I am convinced it gives me crazy dreams, what do you all think? True or not true?


I have lots of crazy dreams. 
And I eat an awful lot of cheese.
But as i don't know life without cheese, i can't really say.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have lots of crazy dreams.
> And I eat an awful lot of cheese.
> But as i don't know life without cheese, i can't really say.


I'm convinced it's cheese, the stronger and smellier the cheese then the more crazy the dreams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm convinced it's cheese, the stronger and smellier the cheese then the more crazy the dreams


Try different cheeses , on different night and correlate your results. 
Could be groundbreaking.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1. It's too tempting. You'll come home with 400 reptiles.
> 2. Some of these breeders are not to be trusted. Animals won't always be healthy.
> 3. i"ll be jealous.
> 4. Tidgy would be jealous if I got another pet, so she told me to say this.
> 5. You could send your money to me. i'd spend it on something more useful. Like cheese.



answers:
1. My house is not big enough for 400 reptiles and I have no own nuclear power station for all the heating bulbs and lights.
Take away 2 zero`s and it might be possible ....
2. That`s true. You can trust no one who wants to sell something.
3. That`s not good. The envy and jealous competition is over.....
4. My little ones told me that they want more torts to play with. Your Tidgy behaves like a young princess !
5. Do you ever have heard that too much cheese could kill people ? The story of the murder cheese. So I don`t want to be the one who
is guilty killing you. No money, no more cheese, no Adam killed by foods.

And what you say now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> answers:
> 1. My house is not big enough for 400 reptiles and I have no own nuclear power station for all the heating bulbs and lights.
> Take away 2 zero`s and it might be possible ....
> 2. That`s true. You can trust no one who wants to sell something.
> 3. That`s not good. The envy and jealous competition is over.....
> 4. My little ones told me that they want more torts to play with. Your Tidgy behaves like a young princess !
> 5. Do you ever have heard that too much cheese could kill people ? The story of the murder cheese. So I don`t want to be the one who
> is guilty killing you. No money, no more cheese, no Adam killed by foods.
> 
> And what you say now ?


I say your post is very funny. 
But an entirely cheese diet must be healthy.
Ask Ben Gunn.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I say your post is very funny.
> But an entirely cheese diet must be healthy.
> Ask Ben Gunn.



I don`t know Ben Gunn. Is he the son of John the gun ? 
Sorry, I ate a clown.  I like puns like you.
Yes, my post is funny. Read one sentence before why .....


----------



## Bee62

Ahhhh !
That Ben Gun ......
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Gunn_(Treasure_Island)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Gunn_(Treasure_Island)
Sorry, it is long ago I saw treasure island on TV.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh,CRAP!
> NOW FOUR BABIES


WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Might be time to move on the males, Ed.


I think it's a little late for that!!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Bea, good evening and good night.
I am one my way to bed. 
Speak tomorrow.

Good night Adam. Dream of a mountain of cheese. 
Eat tomorrow, äh, speak tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Bea, good evening and good night.
> I am one my way to bed.
> Speak tomorrow.
> 
> Good night Adam. Dream of a mountain of cheese.
> Eat tomorrow, äh, speak tomorrow.


Night night, Bee.
I live in a mountain of cheese.
Dreaming not necessary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think it's a little late for that!!!


Indeed. 
But next year.....................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhh !
> That Ben Gun ......
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Gunn_(Treasure_Island)
> Sorry, it is long ago I saw treasure island on TV.


I saw it on Tv once, it was okay. 
But I love the book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night , Roommates. 
Much as i love you all, have things to do .
Be back about Mayday. 
Be good (ish) .


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's wild and windy this morning. 

I just got notification that Ancestry.com has 3 million new West Glamorgan (South Wales) records - poor law and jail. The problem is the surnames... Edwards, Jones and Davies are pretty common in that part of the world. My Mum's family tree has proved challenging


----------



## JoesMum

Just realised that one year ago today we were taking daughter to the airport for 20 hours of flights and then 5 hours of bus trips to Grasslands National Park in Saskatchewan, Canada to research prairie dogs for 3 months! It doesn't seem that long ago


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Just realised that one year ago today we were taking daughter to the airport for 20 hours of flights and then 5 hours of bus trips to Grasslands National Park in Saskatchewan, Canada to research prairie dogs for 3 months! It doesn't seem that long ago
> View attachment 202475


It's quite frightening how time passes, did you have a tearful airport goodbye when she went? My daughter went to India for a year when she was only 18 , saying goodbye at Heathrow was just heart wrenching..


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> It's quite frightening how time passes, did you have a tearful airport goodbye when she went? My daughter went to India for a year when she was only 18 , saying goodbye at Heathrow was just heart wrenching..


I wasn't too bad. She has itchy feet and Canada seems one of the safer end points. She saves money. She travels. 

Sticking her on a plane to South Africa to be met by someone at Johannesburg was scariest - that was a month on a Cheetah project.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I wasn't too bad. She has itchy feet and Canada seems one of the safer end points. She saves money. She travels.
> 
> Sticking her on a plane to South Africa to be met by someone at Johannesburg was scariest - that was a month on a Cheetah project.


Mine spent three months this summer working in a mens prison in Togo! I think once they have the travel bug it sticks with them. Good on them I say..


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning roomies not a nice day here today looks like rain


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies not a nice day here today looks like rain


Morning Laura, not nice here either very windy but mild. Feeling slightly hungover, I'm blaming the cheese


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Morning Laura, not nice here either very windy but mild. Feeling slightly hungover, I'm blaming the cheese


O dear yea too much strong cheese


----------



## JoesMum

JoesDad and I are just back in from the garden. We're on a war footing against irises - not particularly pretty ones - that seem to self set themselves everywhere. Fortunately the rhizomes are close to the surface. 

Either that on the meerkats have been up to mischief planting them. The green wheely bin is full and the garden appears to be clear of them... we have thought this before though!


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies not a nice day here today looks like rain



Good morning Laura and Linda,

we have the same weather it seems. Windy, cold, rainy........


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommies.
It could be a beautiful sunday, but the weather isn`t beautiful at all. Another day to stay most of the time inside. I don`t want to catch a cold....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies.
> It could be a beautiful sunday, but the weather isn`t beautiful at all. Another day to stay most of the time inside. I don`t want to catch a cold....


I don't have a cold, I have hayfever. It's tree pollen. Despite the medication, my nose and eyes are streaming. Not a good day for it today. 

No rain here. I need it!

It happens occasionally. I look like I have been sobbing for hours


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I don't have a cold, I have hayfever. It's tree pollen. Despite the medication, my nose and eyes are streaming. Not a good day for it today.
> 
> No rain here. I need it!
> 
> It happens occasionally. I look like I have been sobbing for hours


My mum suffers like that Linda it's terrible isn't it makes u feel lousy


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I don't have a cold, I have hayfever. It's tree pollen. Despite the medication, my nose and eyes are streaming. Not a good day for it today.
> 
> No rain here. I need it!
> 
> It happens occasionally. I look like I have been sobbing for hours



I send you a big rainy cloud .....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I send you a big rainy cloud .....


Thanks Sabine! 

I have just met a lovely couple who have 2 older Greeks. One tort has been around for nearly 60 years and the other 30 years. 

I offered Joe's basking lamps on FreeCycle and they asked for them. 

We chatted about our shelled friends for quite a while. They asked if they could donate to TFO to say thank you, so I emailed them the link 

I had a bit of a weepy session first thing this morning, but am feeling much more cheerful now


----------



## Bee62

Dear Linda,

I can understand your feelings very well. The pain is always the same if you loose a cat, a dog or some other pet. 
The longer they stayed in your life, the bigger is the lonely space they leave after their death.
Cry when you have to. It is no shame. It is human. It may help you ( crying ).

I have three old dog ladies. They all are a little bit sick. And I know that they will leave me soon. I have fear and I will cry. I am sure...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sweet LORD!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found these at the flea market. But they weren't in a size 14 unfortunately.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sweet LORD!!!!


Indeed! How many more do you have to hatch?


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found these at the flea market. But they weren't in a size 14 unfortunately.


Oh what a shame! They're your sort of style?!


----------



## johnandjade

hello all . busy day and then the pub yesterday, we finished the job today. i forgot the before pic . 






it was only a single sink and base unit, we added the worktop and re plumbed it all ... no leaks! great water pressure and sinks fully drain in seconds


----------



## johnandjade

and the display in shop...



the woman is an artist!


----------



## JoesMum

Nice work John 

UK members: Does any of you want a temperature gun thermometer? 

If so PM me and I can post you mine. It's not an expensive one. It does the job.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Nice work John
> 
> UK members: Does any of you want a temperature gun thermometer?
> 
> If so PM me and I can post you mine. It's not an expensive one. It does the job.


Hi Linda, I was actually looking on Amazon this afternoon to buy one! How do I PM you?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> France have scored a try and Wales are 7-0 down. This match hasn't started well.


Didn't finish well either - but it was close!
Congratulations to Ireland though!


----------



## JoesMum

In the website click on Inbox and Start Conversation


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Laura (we're 6 hours earlier than you, over here  )
> Our day has started well!!!!!
> The worker from the phone company came out (on a Saturday, no less!!!  ) and looked at our broken sewerage pipe. He says it's clear to HIM that the pipe was broken by the drill from the phone company when the holes for the fiberoptic cables were dug a few months ago. But his job is just to take pictures and forward them to his boss. But I figure if it's THAT obvious to everyone, then the boss is not likely to deny paying for the repair. Of course, time will tell, but we'll have an answer by this week.
> It's a gorgeous spring day, and I just finished watering my plants on the patio- which started the frogs calling!
> A good friend is having several of us over for lunch a little later, and then this evening hubby and I are going to a gala fund-raiser for the local women's shelter. He donated photographic sessions to the silent auction at the gala, so they gave him free tickets! Should be a very nice time for a very good cause!
> Anticipating a very nice day!
> 
> And how are you?


Spring officially starts tomorrow - not that you'd know it here!
Unsettled weather and wet most of week 
Clocks go forward next Sunday so at least we'll have lighter evenings, then even if it rains we'll be able to see it!
Hope you had a good evening Bea and good luck with the pipes.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh,CRAP!
> NOW FOUR BABIES


My dad always said the first 6 were the worst!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Little Joe was born when Joe passed.
> Pat was born on St, Patrick's day.
> Look at this nut....Coming out backwards....


Maybe he has a headache from all that chipping away with his egg tooth - or is too scared to look at what's on the outside!
if its a girl you could call here Ria


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I say your post is very funny.
> But an entirely cheese diet must be healthy.
> Ask Ben Gunn.


ah - but he went 3 years without it!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I are just back in from the garden. We're on a war footing against irises - not particularly pretty ones - that seem to self set themselves everywhere. Fortunately the rhizomes are close to the surface.
> 
> Either that on the meerkats have been up to mischief planting them. The green wheely bin is full and the garden appears to be clear of them... we have thought this before though!


Crocosmia is the same - as fast as I thin out the patch they grow back with a vengeance!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thanks Sabine!
> 
> I have just met a lovely couple who have 2 older Greeks. One tort has been around for nearly 60 years and the other 30 years.
> 
> I offered Joe's basking lamps on FreeCycle and they asked for them.
> 
> We chatted about our shelled friends for quite a while. They asked if they could donate to TFO to say thank you, so I emailed them the link
> 
> I had a bit of a weepy session first thing this morning, but am feeling much more cheerful now


Very understandable - Joe was part of your life for such a long time and your children have grown up with him. He is part of your family history so it is bound to hit you occasionally.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found these at the flea market. But they weren't in a size 14 unfortunately.


I'm sure we're all thankful for small mercies!
They wouldn't have gone with your biker image Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

Finally caught up with you all.
Hope everyone is having a good, relaxing Sunday.
I'm on standby to go an collect my nephew whom I support, from the coach station.
He has been to the NEC near Birmingham with his Camera club today.
Hope they haven't lost him - although he is 6' 5" and easily spotted in crowds so unlikely!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hello all . busy day and then the pub yesterday, we finished the job today. i forgot the before pic .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202502
> 
> 
> it was only a single sink and base unit, we added the worktop and re plumbed it all ... no leaks! great water pressure and sinks fully drain in seconds


Hi John - I feel a song coming on
"Oh Johnny Boy
the pipes, the pipes are calling...."

Did you get to sample the cakes??
They're almost as good as mine
(You should see what I can do with a couple of swiss rolls!!


----------



## Lyn W

Just been summoned to do my chauffeur's job so I'll catch you all later hopefully.
TTFN


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all 
Shelly loves her new curtains and the new misting system


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Indeed! How many more do you have to hatch?


32
But, just this morning I saw another female laying eggs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In a few weeks I'm going to start seeking new owners for my babies (except Joe)
$60 local pick up only and I will require seeing the new owners enclosure (s)
Chances are that I'm so picky, I'll end up with 250 tortoises.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Joe is all healed and eating well.
He's going into the tropical closed chamber this week for a few months untill he's sturdy enough to go outside into the baby corral


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Oh what a shame! They're your sort of style?!


No
I'm much more flamboyant than that


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> My dad always said the first 6 were the worst!


You have a lot of siblings?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sweet LORD!!!!


GORGEOUS!!!
And eating ALREADY!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Great excitement. JoesDad gave me a nestbox with a camera in it for my birthday. 

Just checked it now and we have a bird roosting for the night! Absolutely no idea what - perhaps a bluet it. (Carefully spaced to avoid TFO censorship)


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> In a few weeks I'm going to start seeking new owners for my babies (except Joe)
> $60 local pick up only and I will require seeing the new owners enclosure (s)
> Chances are that I'm so picky, I'll end up with 250 tortoises.



Why do you incubate them all ?


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Shelly loves her new curtains and the new misting system
> View attachment 202524


Good evening hope you are well Shelly is beautiful her new home is amazing u done a fantastic job for her and the others


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Joe is all healed and eating well.
> He's going into the tropical closed chamber this week for a few months untill he's sturdy enough to go outside into the baby corral


Good job ur doin there ed with all the little ones they so cute


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Great excitement. JoesDad gave me a nestbox with a camera in it for my birthday.
> 
> Just checked it now and we have a bird roosting for the night! Absolutely no idea what - perhaps a bluet it. (Carefully spaced to avoid TFO censorship)
> View attachment 202540


WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Shelly loves her new curtains and the new misting system
> View attachment 202524


She looks like the very proud owner of a new house!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You have a lot of siblings?


There were 6 of us - down to 5 since my eldest sister sadly died a few years ago.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Great excitement. JoesDad gave me a nestbox with a camera in it for my birthday.
> 
> Just checked it now and we have a bird roosting for the night! Absolutely no idea what - perhaps a bluet it. (Carefully spaced to avoid TFO censorship)
> View attachment 202540


Think its having a bad hair day - no wonder it's hiding away!
It will be great if you have a nest full of chicks to watch!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed so I'll say Nos Da.
Have a good Monday and I'll see you soon
Take care everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed so I'll say Nos Da.
> Have a good Monday and I'll see you soon
> Take care everyone.


Good night Lyn


----------



## ZEROPILOT

...Night Lyn
Good night gang


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...Night Lyn
> Good night gang


Night Ed


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sweet LORD!!!!




Oh my goodness!! You are so lucky!!!


----------



## Momof4

Hey, where's Adam? 
I was busy landscaping the yard this weekend and I didn't see him tonight.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hello all . busy day and then the pub yesterday, we finished the job today. i forgot the before pic .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202502
> 
> 
> it was only a single sink and base unit, we added the worktop and re plumbed it all ... no leaks! great water pressure and sinks fully drain in seconds


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Soggy start to the day here. 

All that is left in the nest box this morning is a couple of feathers and some poop. We will be hoping for some nest material to start arriving!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 202584




good mornooning gramps. only 11hrs to go


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Soggy start to the day here.
> 
> All that is left in the nest box this morning is a couple of feathers and some poop. We will be hoping for some nest material to start arriving!




good morning mum, exciteng times


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gramps. only 11hrs to go


Nope ! Only 6 hours to go !


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> Morning all..


Good morning too you also !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world


Morning John


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Morning all..


Good morning


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning all..



good morning jane


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Morning John




good morning sir how are you today? did you manage to fix your sink?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning jane


Morning John, busy day ahead?


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Morning Ed, any more babies?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir how are you today? did you manage to fix your sink?




silly question 

of course you did!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, busy day ahead?




always. tired boy today though, taking it easy(ish) 

how about you??


----------



## Laura1412

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Morning all




good morning laura


----------



## johnandjade

so errm,, yeah this is happening 



\m/\m/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Morning Ed, any more babies?


Holding steady at 4
The fourth one should have crawled out by the time I get home.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> always. tired boy today though, taking it easy(ish)
> 
> how about you??


Don't work Mondays, just got drenched walking the dog but got a big bunch of Sow thistles so Nelly will be well happy!


----------



## JSWallace

One very happy Nelly with the first sow thistles of the season!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommies 
Hope you have had a good start in the new week.


----------



## Bee62

@Momof4 

Hi Kathy,

our Adam told that he is busy and not back in the CDR before monday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Noel.
Your new tortoise house looks great and Shelly seemed to be the same opinion.
The look on her face is like: "My home is my castle". 
I love this look on a tortoises face.


----------



## johnandjade

one of the mechanics from my works, father  https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1383628-man-s-body-discovered-after-late-night-fall-into-burn/


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> one of the mechanics from my works, father  https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1383628-man-s-body-discovered-after-late-night-fall-into-burn/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Hello John. That is very sad.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope ! Only 6 hours to go !


Well my 6hours are up !


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> one of the mechanics from my works, father  https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1383628-man-s-body-discovered-after-late-night-fall-into-burn/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


That's not good, poor guy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What exactly is a "burn"?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> What exactly is a "burn"?


A Scots word for a stream or small river


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> A Scots word for a stream or small river


That would be a creek here.
Thanks


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> One very happy Nelly with the first sow thistles of the season!


Bless nelly she looks lovely is really enjoying her sow thistles


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning noel how r u today


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommies
> Hope you have had a good start in the new week.


Flood afternoon Sabine how r u


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning laura


Good afternoon john not working to hard I hope


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> one of the mechanics from my works, father  https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1383628-man-s-body-discovered-after-late-night-fall-into-burn/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> What exactly is a "burn"?



Upps, I was afraid to ask what a burn is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Upps, I was afraid to ask what a burn is.


I thought somehow he fell into a furnace.


----------



## JoesMum

Where I am from, in Yorkshire, a stream/creek/burn is called a beck.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Flood afternoon Sabine how r u



Good afternoon Laura. I am little bit tired ( mayby a lack of sunshine  ) but o.k. 
Hope that you are o.k. too.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought somehow he fell into a furnace.



I thought something similiar. I thought of some fire.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Where I am from, in Yorkshire, a stream/creek/burn is called a beck.



Pfhhh, silly English...


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well my 6hours are up !




woohoo!! i think i'm going to sneek away early


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What exactly is a "burn"?




a wee river


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> a wee river


That would also be called something else.............


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Laura. I am little bit tired ( mayby a lack of sunshine  ) but o.k.
> Hope that you are o.k. too.


Yea Sabine I'm ok thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've just posted a new thread to see if anyone locally would be in the market for any of my baby Redfoot.


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw that! You should have no trouble selling them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I saw that! You should have no trouble selling them.


It's that the market here is saturated and I won't let mine go to just anyone. I'd rather keep them and turn my entire yard into a pen.


----------



## JoesMum

I haven't been feeling great today. Going down with something; just not sure what yet!

I have also found the perfect home for Joe's cold frame with another TFO member who I also know, and have met, through the IT forum where I am a moderator. Feeling good about that.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just posted a new thread to see if anyone locally would be in the market for any of my baby Redfoot.


Hope you find some good owners ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Hope you find some good owners ed


Me too


----------



## johnandjade

good evening all! this 'mondays are awesome' is starting to work! had a good day today 

hope everyone is well. has anyone heard from adam yet?


----------



## JoesMum

He pooped in yesterday at 10.30pm according to the site stats but didn't post.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> He pooped in yesterday at 10.30pm according to the site stats but didn't post.




i guess he's on a mission to get some work done, positivity 

im sure he'll still answer our email


----------



## johnandjade

eggy bread/ french toast and bacon for tea


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> eggy bread/ french toast and bacon for tea


As Adam would say

Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

i have on my children in need, human banana onsie.. fidos going nuts again:/ it's just dawned on me i should change his flag!!! yellow and red!!  

saltire it is!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> As Adam would say
> 
> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!





any updates on the nest box??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

"Number 5"
Is walking around wearing his shell


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The rest of the gang has been transferred to the closed chamber to grow some more


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> any updates on the nest box??


Back in residence for the night. Got a bit fidgety and we identified it as a bluet it.  

Library picture of one for those not living in Europe (or those that do, but give it a different name in their language)



No sign of nest building yet though


----------



## Laura1412

So cute


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> "Number 5"
> Is walking around wearing his shell



So cute ! An egg with four legs and a head ! Like it !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I haven't been feeling great today. Going down with something; just not sure what yet!
> 
> I have also found the perfect home for Joe's cold frame with another TFO member who I also know, and have met, through the IT forum where I am a moderator. Feeling good about that.



Hope that it is not too bad what put you down. 
By the way: What is a cold frame ???


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> "Number 5"
> Is walking around wearing his shell


Disguise


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hope that it is not too bad what put you down.
> By the way: What is a cold frame ???


A cold frame is a like a small greenhouse used by gardeners to protect plants. The perspex lid lets the light in. In a sunny makes a good basking place for a tort to warm up. Joe slept in his. 

Joe's original was one from a garden centre that we knocked a hole in the side of. When it fell apart with age, my father in law built a replacement. Last year we had a third built as the second had fallen apart after years of use too. 

You can see numbers two and three in this thread 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> A cold frame is a like a small greenhouse used by gardeners to protect plants. The perspex lid lets the light in. In a sunny makes a good basking place for a tort to warm up. Joe slept in his.
> 
> Joe's original was one from a garden centre that we knocked a hole in the side of. When it fell apart with age, my father in law built a replacement. Last year we had a third built as the second had fallen apart after years of use too.
> 
> You can see numbers two and three in this thread
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


Thanks.
I was stumped, also.


----------



## JoesMum

The cold frame lid is hinged so you can get plants (or torts) out easily


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> A cold frame is a like a small greenhouse used by gardeners to protect plants. The perspex lid lets the light in. In a sunny makes a good basking place for a tort to warm up. Joe slept in his.
> 
> Joe's original was one from a garden centre that we knocked a hole in the side of. When it fell apart with age, my father in law built a replacement. Last year we had a third built as the second had fallen apart after years of use too.
> 
> You can see numbers two and three in this thread
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


Iv just read this thread u av written it's brilliant so helpful


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I was stumped, also.



I am amused !  A native English speaker is stumped. 
Sorry, I will not annoy you Ed, I am only amused.

But thanks Linda, now I know what a cold frame is.
In German you would say: *Frühbeet*
like this:
https://www.beckmann-kg.de/Schildkroeten-Haeuser.htm?websale8=beckmann&ci=214887


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I am amused !  A native English speaker is stumped.
> Sorry, I will not annoy you Ed, I am only amused.


The USA and the UK are frequently described as two nations divided by a common language. 

It all originated in the UK, but those who migrated to the USA evolved the language differently to those back home. 

It is frequently complicated by the large numbers of accents and dialects in the UK. John, for example, speaks English, but uses a lot of words that you will rarely hear outside Scotland (although they're usually understood by most in the UK)

We frequently end up translating UK English into US and vice versa in the CDR


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The USA and the UK are frequently described as two nations divided by a common language.
> 
> It all originated in the UK, but those who migrated to the USA evolved the language differently to those back home.
> 
> It is frequently complicated by the large numbers of accents and dialects in the UK. John, for example, speaks English, but uses a lot of words that you will rarely hear outside Scotland (although they're usually understood by most in the UK)
> 
> We frequently end up translating UK English into US and vice versa in the CDR



I understand.

In Germany we have some different dialects. When a no native German speaker visit for example Bavaria he/she would understand/ comprehend nearly nothing from what is spoken there.
Bavarian are a special sort of people.
But I live in Lower Saxony and speak clear German without any dialect.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> The USA and the UK are frequently described as two nations divided by a common language.
> 
> It all originated in the UK, but those who migrated to the USA evolved the language differently to those back home.
> 
> It is frequently complicated by the large numbers of accents and dialects in the UK. John, for example, speaks English, but uses a lot of words that you will rarely hear outside Scotland (although they're usually understood by most in the UK)
> 
> We frequently end up translating UK English into US and vice versa in the CDR


Yes.
The "Queens" English and American English are a little different.
In the same way that Spanish IN Spain Is different than Spanish in say, Colombia.
English throughout the UK is different as is English across America with some words having different meaning.
Sometimes (a lot of time) when CDR UK members are talking about something, I don't have a clue what it's about.
When my wife and I go to South Carolina, I have to pretty much translate things for her.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> "Number 5"
> Is walking around wearing his shell


What a funny and lovely picture - he knows you like bikes and is wearing his crash helmet ready for his first road trip!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Back in residence for the night. Got a bit fidgety and we identified it as a bluet it.
> 
> Library picture of one for those not living in Europe (or those that do, but give it a different name in their language)
> View attachment 202634
> 
> 
> No sign of nest building yet though


Must be doing a 'try before you buy'
Hopefully s/he'll settle down there.


----------



## Lyn W

A late good evening one and all!
Glad to see all is well with everyone in the CDR today - hope you're not feeling too out of sorts Linda.
If Adam pooped in here last night I'm not surprised he's staying away - probably too ashamed to show his face!
Great to see the babies are still arriving and OK Ed.
Anyway I'd better disappear again if I'm to get up for work in the morning.
So night night friends and see you tomorrow.
Take care


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> What a funny and lovely picture - he knows you like bikes and is wearing his crash helmet ready for his first road trip!



A tort road trip: Yaaaaaahhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Good night Lyn, probably you are already asleep.

And I am the lonely night owl today. I miss my bat ( Adam ).


----------



## skyee

are you seeking someone outside the employed people to connect with?


----------



## Bee62

Hello @skyee
Welcome to the *C* ( cold ) *D* ( dark ) *R *( room ).
It `s a place where nice people meet to chat with each other. You are welcome if you want to join.
But attention, it is very dark and cold here. We are sitting on armadillos and a one legged pirate serve some drinks. Don`t step on a hedgehonk and beware of the nasty meerkats.
Sometimes a yellyfish lighten up the darkness a little bit.
Today I miss @Tidgys Dad. He is the first member who created the CDR for us. He is our leader, the good ghost of the CDR you can say.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hello @skyee
> Welcome to the *C* ( cold ) *D* ( dark ) *R *( room ).
> It `s a place where nice people meet to chat with each other. You are welcome if you want to join.
> But attention, it is very dark and cold here. We are sitting on armadillos and a one legged pirate serve some drinks. Don`t step on a hedgehonk and beware of the nasty meerkats.
> Sometimes a yellyfish lighten up the darkness a little bit.
> Today I miss @Tidgys Dad. He is the first member who created the CDR for us. He is our leader, the good ghost of the CDR you can say.



That was her only post on the forum. Hmmm


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all.
Have you got snow John.?
It's a beautiful sunny morning here but cold
Stuck in traffic


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> That was her only post on the forum. Hmmm


Reported that poster as a spammer


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning all.
> Have you got snow John.?
> It's a beautiful sunny morning here but cold
> Stuck in traffic


Good morning all. It's bright, sunny and a rather chilly 3C/37F this morning. Lovely day, but wrap up warm!


----------



## JoesMum

Just checked our nest box and....


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> "Number 5"
> Is walking around wearing his shell









number 5 is alive


----------



## johnandjade

skyee said:


> are you seeking someone outside the employed people to connect with?




wibble


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning all.
> Have you got snow John.?
> It's a beautiful sunny morning here but cold
> Stuck in traffic







yip  


good morning jane


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just checked our nest box and....
> View attachment 202656





wahhhh  


morning mum


----------



## ZEROPILOT

skyee said:


> are you seeking someone outside the employed people to connect with?


Welcome skyee.
Interesting intro there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Reported that poster as a spammer


Again. Very odd intro.
Makes you wonder........


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Again. Very odd intro.
> Makes you wonder........




morning ed . 

yip, i agree


----------



## johnandjade

my mates wife got back today and is happy with the work we done in the shop


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The USA and the UK are frequently described as two nations divided by a common language.
> 
> It all originated in the UK, but those who migrated to the USA evolved the language differently to those back home.
> 
> It is frequently complicated by the large numbers of accents and dialects in the UK. John, for example, speaks English, but uses a lot of words that you will rarely hear outside Scotland (although they're usually understood by most in the UK)
> 
> We frequently end up translating UK English into US and vice versa in the CDR


This is one of the many things that make the CDR such a fun place!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> That was her only post on the forum. Hmmm


Probably spam.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Reported that poster as a spammer


Me too.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Just checked our nest box and....
> View attachment 202656


Looks like she's got her eye on the camera!!!! SO SWEET!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Probably spam.



Sorry, I haven`t identify this post as spam.  I was wondering about the words of the post but did not regognize that is was spam.


----------



## Moozillion

Ed, are you going to let Number 5 walk around wearing his eggshell until it falls off, or are you going to try and take it off??? It would drive me nuts!!!!
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Ed, are you going to let Number 5 walk around wearing his eggshell until it falls off, or are you going to try and take it off??? It would drive me nuts!!!!
> @ZEROPILOT


I helped him get it off


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I haven`t identify this post as spam.  I was wondering about the words of the post but did not regognize that is was spam.


No problem. Happens all the time. We try to help out the Moderators when we see a post advertising something or that has inappropriate content.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> No problem. Happens all the time. We try to help out the Moderators when we see a post advertising something or that has inappropriate content.



And I was inviting the spam robot ...  Only want to be nice ...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Th two pet shps locally that want to buy babies from me are no good.
One sells baby redfoot on rabbit pellets. Dry. And the other has theirs on mulch, but with a high sided water bowl that the tortoises can't possibly get into to drink or soak.
I pointed these issues out to the management and nothing was changed. So.....Sorry. Not for sale.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The rabbit pellet guy has been a friend of mine since the early 80s and has a reptile store that sells animals on the internet. Too bad he knows everything. His Redfoot are so dry, there is actually pellet dust on them!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Th two pet shps locally that want to buy babies from me are no good.
> One sells baby redfoot on rabbit pellets. Dry. And the other has theirs on mulch, but with a high sided water bowl that the tortoises can't possibly get into to drink or soak.
> I pointed these issues out to the management and nothing was changed. So.....Sorry. Not for sale.



I would not sell the little ones to a pet shop too that keeps them so unaceptable. You have to be patient until the right new owners will find you.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rabbit pellet guy has been a friend of mine since the early 80s and has a reptile store that sells animals on the internet. Too bad he knows everything. His Redfoot are so dry, there is actually pellet dust on them!



Poor torts. We all know what will happen to them if they stay so dry for a longer time..... It is very sad.
Since I have joined this forum I wonder how much baby tortoises don`t make it because of such simple things like the right temps and humidity.
It is so frustrating how many torts have to die a long, slowly death because people are so stupid !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I would not sell the little ones to a pet shop too that keeps them so unaceptable. You have to be patient until the right new owners will find you.


I wanted a reliable source that would take them off my hands as they were ready to go.


----------



## Bee62

I found this picture:






*Camel alert in the CDR ! Where is Adam for help ?????*


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone  just wanted to pop in and say hello and see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Michelle,

glad to see you. I hope you`re feeling better. 
I am still waiting for spring, doing well. Thanks for asking.


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 202657
> 
> 
> yip
> 
> 
> good morning jane


That looks chilly!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> my mates wife got back today and is happy with the work we done in the shop


I should think so, it looked great


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon John.
Don`t like pictures with snow Want spring


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon John.
> Don`t like pictures with snow Want spring


It looked like Spring this morning but then we had hail storm. I've had enough of being cold and wet


----------



## Laura1412

good afternoon to my lovely friends how r we all today the bird in the nest box @JoesMum looks really cute can't wait to c the little baby's


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all


Afternoon john


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Again. Very odd intro.
> Makes you wonder........


Afternoon ed how's the babys comin along


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> No problem. Happens all the time. We try to help out the Moderators when we see a post advertising something or that has inappropriate content.


Good afternoon @Moozillion how r u today


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> good afternoon to my lovely friends how r we all today the bird in the nest box @JoesMum looks really cute can't wait to c the little baby's


Hi Laura, busy day but all OK here. How about you?


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hi Laura, busy day but all OK here. How about you?


I'm ok thanks Jane just returned from the vets with my cat elvis £64 lighter  glad u well don't work too hard


----------



## JSWallace

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone  just wanted to pop in and say hello and see how everyone is doing!


Hello Michelle, just noticed we have the same birthday but I am considerably older


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon John.
> Don`t like pictures with snow Want spring


Good afternoon Sabine how r u


----------



## Laura1412

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone  just wanted to pop in and say hello and see how everyone is doing!


Good afternoon Michelle hope u doin ok


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's bright, sunny and a rather chilly 3C/37F this morning. Lovely day, but wrap up warm!


Good afternoon Linda hope you are ok


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all.

I talked to a gal yesterday who is interested in adopting a box turtle. She showed me pictures on her phone of an owl house she had recently installed. She said it was up only three days when an owl took up residence. I would just love to have such a thing. I love owls. And since they are nocturnal, I don't think they'd be a threat to any turtles on the property.


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I talked to a gal yesterday who is interested in adopting a box turtle. She showed me pictures on her phone of an owl house she had recently installed. She said it was up only three days when an owl took up residence. I would just love to have such a thing. I love owls. And since they are nocturnal, I don't think they'd be a threat to any turtles on the property.


Hi Yvonne how r u


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone, I seemed to have forgotten my password so I'm back with a new account


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> Hello Michelle,
> 
> glad to see you. I hope you`re feeling better.
> I am still waiting for spring, doing well. Thanks for asking.


 Doing much better thank you 
Starting exercising again and that's really helping my mood


----------



## meech008

JSWallace said:


> Hello Michelle, just noticed we have the same birthday but I am considerably older


Whatttt?! We're birthday twins?! THATS AWESOME. I've never met someone else with the same birthday!


----------



## meech008

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon Michelle hope u doin ok


Doing well  hope you are too!


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I talked to a gal yesterday who is interested in adopting a box turtle. She showed me pictures on her phone of an owl house she had recently installed. She said it was up only three days when an owl took up residence. I would just love to have such a thing. I love owls. And since they are nocturnal, I don't think they'd be a threat to any turtles on the property.


We had an owl box at our old house and I loved it. The occasional glimpse of the owls were wonderful and it really kept the rodents away


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon ed how's the babys comin along


No new activity. And that's good because I've got a lot of other things to do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Spud's mum said:


> Hello everyone, I seemed to have forgotten my password so I'm back with a new account


Ask @Yvonne G for help...
In fact, I just did.


----------



## Laura1412

meech008 said:


> Doing well  hope you are too!


Yea thanks I'm well


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon @Moozillion how r u today


Doing well, thanks! 
Just got in from weight Watchers and have lost another pound! YAY, me!
Plan to work on my patio this afternoon potting plants!


----------



## JSWallace

meech008 said:


> Whatttt?! We're birthday twins?! THATS AWESOME. I've never met someone else with the same birthday!


Yep!! Pretty cool hey? Christmas angels!! (Or maybe devil's!)


----------



## johnandjade

evenooning friends


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Doing well, thanks!
> Just got in from weight Watchers and have lost another pound! YAY, me!
> Plan to work on my patio this afternoon potting plants!


Well done u does nt how much a loss is a loss  keep up the good work


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> evenooning friends


Evening john is it bud time


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Evening john is it bud time




good evening ma'am, ohh yess indeedy doody!! 5mins till the road beer  

how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh, refreshed 

only a half day tomorrow, off to physio, im hoping they'll x ray my poor wee toe ", see what's left of it  , no doubt i'll be refered to the surgeon again fot the wrist


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> ahhh, refreshed
> 
> only a half day tomorrow, off to physio, im hoping they'll x ray my poor wee toe ", see what's left of it  , no doubt i'll be refered to the surgeon again fot the wrist


Toe and wrist? What did you do?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Busy day again today. Just got back from a school an hour away where we're interviewing for a new Principal. 

Our feathered neighbour appeared in the nest box just as I got home and had a good preen before fluffing up and settling down for the night. Still no sign of a nest being started


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Toe and wrist? What did you do?




fire extinguisher fell on my toe  my wrist is shot, needs fusion surgery:/


----------



## johnandjade

...insert jokes


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> It looked like Spring this morning but then we had hail storm. I've had enough of being cold and wet



It is April weather in March .... sometimes sunny and just a moment later stormy and raining or snowing. I hate this weather !


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok thanks Jane just returned from the vets with my cat elvis £64 lighter  glad u well don't work too hard



Good evening Laura. I hope your back hurts not so much today. 
I am o.k. 
Why must your cat Elvis see a VET, and are there news from Clyde ? Have you change the soil of his enclosure ? I thoght I rembered you wrote that you are going to change it.


----------



## Bee62

Spud's mum said:


> Hello everyone, I seemed to have forgotten my password so I'm back with a new account



Hello and welcome back your new old member ! I would take "Spud" as your password.... So you can not forget it


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura. I hope your back hurts not so much today.
> I am o.k.
> Why must your cat Elvis see a VET, and are there news from Clyde ? Have you change the soil of his enclosure ? I thoght I rembered you wrote that you are going to change it.


My back is snot good today elvis got a absecess from another cat that bite him Clyde still the same still little popping but very active and eating well I'm still wanting to change enclosure but proving not so easy as to what to use


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good evening ma'am, ohh yess indeedy doody!! 5mins till the road beer
> 
> how are you today?


I'm ok thanks john chilling out now


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Doing well, thanks!
> Just got in from weight Watchers and have lost another pound! YAY, me!
> Plan to work on my patio this afternoon potting plants!




Awesome!!! So proud of you!!!


----------



## Momof4

Hi!
When you guys get a chance will you pop into the Garden chat? 
I'm having issues with my lavatera plant. Is that a rose of Sharon?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just checked our nest box and....
> View attachment 202656


That's wonderful! Definitely a des res for a little homemaker!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> fire extinguisher fell on my toe  my wrist is shot, needs fusion surgery:/



Poor John ! Didn`t you mentioned your wrists were both broken some time ago ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's bright, sunny and a rather chilly 3C/37F this morning. Lovely day, but wrap up warm!


Evening Linda, we've had heavy rain, hail, sleet, some snow and even a spell of beautiful blue sky and sunshine today.
Very chilly too - but it is supposed to be warming up on the weekend!


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> My back is snot good today elvis got a absecess from another cat that bite him Clyde still the same still little popping but very active and eating well I'm still wanting to change enclosure but proving not so easy as to what to use



Sorry for your back ! 
Having an abscess from a bite I know well by cats. I use orchid bark for the enclosure of my torts and it works well.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone  just wanted to pop in and say hello and see how everyone is doing!


Hi Michelle, how are things with you?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok thanks Jane just returned from the vets with my cat elvis £64 lighter  glad u well don't work too hard


Elvis is £64 lighter?
Did you take money out of the kitty?
Hope he is OK- has he been ill?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> My back is snot good today elvis got a absecess from another cat that bite him Clyde still the same still little popping but very active and eating well I'm still wanting to change enclosure but proving not so easy as to what to use


Poor Elvis I hope he is soon on the mend and also hope your back pain is manageable.


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura1412 said:


> Hi Yvonne how r u



I'm just fine, thank you! And how are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Spud's mum said:


> Hello everyone, I seemed to have forgotten my password so I'm back with a new account



What's your old username and I'll merge the old account into this new one?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening to everyone in the CDR.
Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.
I have to pop out to get some food for Lola now as just realised I've run out.
Aldi must be having trouble with their stock again as their shelves have been practically bare the last few days.
So I'm nipping over to Tesco to see if there are faring better.
I'll pop back later.
TTFN


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> evenooning friends



Well, since it IS afternoon as I'm reading this, I'll comment in kind - AFTERNOON, John!!


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> I'm just fine, thank you! And how are you?


I'm ok thanks Yvonne


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Poor Elvis I hope he is soon on the mend and also hope your back pain is manageable.


Thanks Lyn elvis is always in the wars with other cats they don't like him for some reason :-( how r u Lyn well I hope


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Elvis is £64 lighter?
> Did you take money out of the kitty?
> Hope he is OK- has he been ill?


He just been off his food and got a temp he cost me a fortune but I would nt change him for the world


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for your back !
> Having an abscess from a bite I know well by cats. I use orchid bark for the enclosure of my torts and it works well.


Thanks Sabine I been talking to some Russian keepers and they all use organic top soil but I'm unsure iv seen a lot of people use the bark this is in his hide box at the moment but he don't seem overly fond with it


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Michelle, how are things with you?


Things are good  just working and hanging out at home. My sister is getting married in November so we are going to Richmond this Saturday for dress shopping


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> What's your old username and I'll merge the old account into this new one?


I think it was spudthetortoise 

Thank you


----------



## Bee62

Good evening everyone !
I`ve got twin tortoises today:


----------



## spud's_mum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening everyone !
> I`ve got twin tortoises today:
> View attachment 202720


Aww that's soooo cute!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> It is April weather in March .... sometimes sunny and just a moment later stormy and raining or snowing. I hate this weather !


Me too! I am so fed up of being covered in mud every time I take the dog out, and my car is a disgrace..


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Me too! I am so fed up of being covered in mud every time I take the dog out, and my car is a disgrace..



Yes the mud is terrible ! Yesterday I went to feed my chicken and suddenly I slipped on the mud and fell on my back and head !
Luckily my back is well padded and I wasn`t hurt.... 
I know I have a guardian angel. It protected me several times of my life !


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Sabine I been talking to some Russian keepers and they all use organic top soil but I'm unsure iv seen a lot of people use the bark this is in his hide box at the moment but he don't seem overly fond with it


I use organic top soil and then have orchid bark over the top of that in some areas. I also have in one corner a pile of reptile substrate that you buy in a block and add water to it and you end up with a bucket full. I keep it moist and warm to raise humidity, Nelly loves it she digs in and positively wriggles! It's only £3 a block from Wilkos


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I use organic top soil and then have orchid bark over the top of that in some areas. I also have in one corner a pile of reptile substrate that you buy in a block and add water to it and you end up with a bucket full. I keep it moist and warm to raise humidity, Nelly loves it she digs in and positively wriggles! It's only £3 a block from Wilkos


Thanks Jane what organic top soil do u use if u don't mind me askin


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Jane what organic top soil do u use if u don't mind me askin


Oh I'm not sure Laura, hubby got it from garden centre ..


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Oh I'm not sure Laura, hubby got it from garden centre ..


Ok iv already got a bag but it's very vague as to what is actually in it although it's called organic top soil


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Ok iv already got a bag but it's very vague as to what is actually in it although it's called organic top soil


I would have thought that would be the stuff, but I'm no soil expert! Does your Clyde go outside when weather warms up?


----------



## Laura1412

Wen I move he will be doin but at the mo I live in a apartment block and the grounds are open so he lives inside his table in the house but I'm moving in September into my brothers house wen his tenants move so will have my own garden and he will b then


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I use organic top soil and then have orchid bark over the top of that in some areas. I also have in one corner a pile of reptile substrate that you buy in a block and add water to it and you end up with a bucket full. I keep it moist and warm to raise humidity, Nelly loves it she digs in and positively wriggles! It's only £3 a block from Wilkos


My enclosure is full of that at the mo called coco coir but I think it's irritating Clyde as wen he digs into it he sneezes and his eyes go a little puffy so I'm wanting to remove it iv got orchid bark already in parts of his enclosure but he don't seem happy wen diggin into it :-(


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Wen I move he will be doin but at the mo I live in a apartment block and the grounds are open so he lives inside his table in the house but I'm moving in September into my brothers house wen his tenants move so will have my own garden and he will b then


Aah he will love that. I have Nelly out most of the Summer, she loves it! Always fascinates me how they follow the sun round the garden. I am training her to come out of the bushes when I call her, the family all think I am crazy!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Aah he will love that. I have Nelly out most of the Summer, she loves it! Always fascinates me how they follow the sun round the garden. I am training her to come out of the bushes when I call her, the family all think I am crazy!


Bless her does she live in the garden all through summer or do ubring her indoors at night


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Bless her does she live in the garden all through summer or do ubring her indoors at night


I leave her out most of the Summer, when nights are colder spring and autumn I bring her in. She has a cold frame in the garden that she can use but she rarely does. Has her favourite spots for digging down into the soil to sleep but is always in the spot where the sun first hits in a morning


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I leave her out most of the Summer, when nights are colder spring and autumn I bring her in. She has a cold frame in the garden that she can use but she rarely does. Has her favourite spots for digging down into the soil to sleep but is always in the spot where the sun first hits in a morning


Bless her


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I leave her out most of the Summer, when nights are colder spring and autumn I bring her in. She has a cold frame in the garden that she can use but she rarely does. Has her favourite spots for digging down into the soil to sleep but is always in the spot where the sun first hits in a morning


Sounds very like Joe's habits. He was part sun dial


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Sounds very like Joe's habits. He was part sun dial


Yes they definitely are, can almost tell the time by them!


----------



## johnandjade

good evening all you wonderful women. 


2310 here, jade asleep (and volunteered) to sleep on sofa tonight... im going on to 10 days tomorrow no day off and still broken sleep with her snoring!!! 

im self medicating and about to set up the spare bed... i have tried to wake her 3 times


----------



## johnandjade

... more jokes there


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good evening all you wonderful women.
> 
> 
> 2310 here, jade asleep (and volunteered) to sleep on sofa tonight... im going on to 10 days tomorrow no day off and still broken sleep with her snoring!!!
> 
> im self medicating and about to set up the spare bed... i have tried to wake her 3 times


Mmm what you self medicating with?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> My enclosure is full of that at the mo called coco coir but I think it's irritating Clyde as wen he digs into it he sneezes and his eyes go a little puffy so I'm wanting to remove it iv got orchid bark already in parts of his enclosure but he don't seem happy wen diggin into it :-(


Hi Laura all good with me thanks.
Coir dries out quickly so have you tried stirring in a bit more water with it to see if that dampens the fine particles down? As long as it's not soggy wet and your temps are right he should be Ok. You may have already tried that but it's all I can think of trying or what about some sphagnum moss on the surface in one area? Some torts like that but you have to keep an eye on them in case they like to eat it too much. The Range sells it for about £7 a bag


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Mmm what you self medicating with?


My guess is it starts with a B and ends with a D !


----------



## Lyn W

Missed you all again tonight.
I can't stay as I'm caving tomorrow in outdoor activities so need to pack my bag and get organised.
Looking forward to hanging out with the bats again 
- but not the spiders so much. 
Hope you all have a good Weds and I'll see you tomorrow.
Take care and Nos Da!!


----------



## Bee62

Hi Lyn, sorry for missing you again tonight. Get organised for your outdoor trip tomorrow and sleep well.
Looking forward to fly with you again ! I`ll promise to protect you from the spiders.
Take care too !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good evening all you wonderful women.
> 
> 
> 2310 here, jade asleep (and volunteered) to sleep on sofa tonight... im going on to 10 days tomorrow no day off and still broken sleep with her snoring!!!
> 
> im self medicating and about to set up the spare bed... i have tried to wake her 3 times



Good evening John.
Sleep well and recover soon. 
Take care od nasty, flying Fire extinguishers


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi Laura all good with me thanks.
> Coir dries out quickly so have you tried stirring in a bit more water with it to see if that dampens the fine particles down? As long as it's not soggy wet and your temps are right he should be Ok. You may have already tried that but it's all I can think of trying or what about some sphagnum moss on the surface in one area? Some torts like that but you have to keep an eye on them in case they like to eat it too much. The Range sells it for about £7 a bag


Yea lyn I do do that now but don't seem to make any diffrence thanks


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Mmm what you self medicating with?




bud helps


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> bud helps


Yes I thought that may be the case. Good morning to you!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Yes I thought that may be the case. Good morning to you!




good morning ma'am, how are we today?


----------



## johnandjade

good morning world, double expresso... tartan spartan time!! 

jades friends car got damaged last night...



i think it needs painting:/ 

she wants it cleaned as well though, challenge accepted!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Daughter has gone off to start her new second job. 

She is working for an environmental consultancy that's moving native reptiles ahead of a big building project. The hours fit round her time at the filling station 

We have 6 species of reptile native to the UK: 3 snakes (smooth snake, grass snake and adder) and 3 lizards (slow worm, common lizard and sand lizard)

I shall be taking my recently widowed next door neighbour to the hospital for a scan later this morning. She doesn't drive and her daughter's baby is due in the next few days. She's really quite frightened - it's so sad


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Daughter has gone off to start her new second job.
> 
> She is working for an environmental consultancy that's moving native reptiles ahead of a big building project. The hours fit round her time at the filling station
> 
> We have 6 species of reptile native to the UK: 3 snakes (smooth snake, grass snake and adder) and 3 lizards (slow worm, common lizard and sand lizard)
> 
> I shall be taking my recently widowed next door neighbour to the hospital for a scan later this morning. She doesn't drive and her daughter's baby is due in the next few days. She's really quite frightened - it's so sad




good morning mum . hope everything goes ok and good luck to your daughter!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!


Hi Yvonne good afternoon


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Daughter has gone off to start her new second job.
> 
> She is working for an environmental consultancy that's moving native reptiles ahead of a big building project. The hours fit round her time at the filling station
> 
> We have 6 species of reptile native to the UK: 3 snakes (smooth snake, grass snake and adder) and 3 lizards (slow worm, common lizard and sand lizard)
> 
> I shall be taking my recently widowed next door neighbour to the hospital for a scan later this morning. She doesn't drive and her daughter's baby is due in the next few days. She's really quite frightened - it's so sad


Good afternoon Linda good luck to the daughter in her new job hope u are well


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

Daughter is home plastered in mud as the weather has been awful but she had a great day at the new job. 

Neighbour's scan passed off OK; she has to wait for the results. I took her for a coffee and then to the supermarket afterwards. 

I have booked a physio appointment for Friday. My back is seized again


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!




good afternoon mrs G


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Daughter is home plastered in mud as the weather has been awful but she had a great day at the new job.
> 
> Neighbour's scan passed off OK; she has to wait for the results. I took her for a coffee and then to the supermarket afterwards.
> 
> I have booked a physio appointment for Friday. My back is seized again




bittersweet:/ 

wayhey to your daughter  

boooo to your back 


im just back from physio, she hurt me!! 

got new exercises to try, she's going to do her homework on my record and consult to hand 'expert' ,she was actually rather helpful. i got a support, back in a few weeks and hopefully x ray the toe


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon Linda good luck to the daughter in her new job hope u are well





afternoon (tips hat and pops trousers braces with thumbs) 

how are we this fine day?


----------



## johnandjade

uncle eds mazuri time!!! i need to time that spider!


----------



## johnandjade

terrorist attack in london


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> terrorist attack in london


Attack is true, but sounding rather more like a lone nutter who drove across the bridge hitting loads of people, crashed into Westminster Palace and then got shot after knifing a policeman at the moment. 

No obvious explosives involved.

All such attacks have to be treated as terrorist incidents until proven otherwise


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Attack is true, but sounding rather more like a lone nutter who drove across the bridge hitting loads of people, crashed into Westminster Palace and then got shot after knifing a policeman at the moment.
> 
> No obvious explosives involved.
> 
> All such attacks have to be treated as terrorist incidents until proven otherwise




media strikes again! our news are saying they are looking for a car bomb  

still nasty though


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> media strikes again! our news are saying they are looking for a car bomb
> 
> still nasty though


They will be looking for bombs. Standard procedure.


----------



## Moozillion

So sorry to hear of the London attack.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> afternoon (tips hat and pops trousers braces with thumbs)
> 
> how are we this fine day?


Yea not to bad john bless fido eating his mazuri


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> uncle eds mazuri time!!! i need to time that spider!
> View attachment 202774
> View attachment 202775


Looks like he really enjoys that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning Laura, not nice here either very windy but mild. Feeling slightly hungover, I'm blaming the cheese


Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> O dear yea too much strong cheese


Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I are just back in from the garden. We're on a war footing against irises - not particularly pretty ones - that seem to self set themselves everywhere. Fortunately the rhizomes are close to the surface.
> 
> Either that on the meerkats have been up to mischief planting them. The green wheely bin is full and the garden appears to be clear of them... we have thought this before though!


When Iris eyes are smiling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thanks Sabine!
> 
> I have just met a lovely couple who have 2 older Greeks. One tort has been around for nearly 60 years and the other 30 years.
> 
> I offered Joe's basking lamps on FreeCycle and they asked for them.
> 
> We chatted about our shelled friends for quite a while. They asked if they could donate to TFO to say thank you, so I emailed them the link
> 
> I had a bit of a weepy session first thing this morning, but am feeling much more cheerful now


Lovely story, with an undertone of sadness.


----------



## johnandjade

oooooOOOOHHHHH CAMERON!!!! 






go on!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ah - but he went 3 years without it!


And went crazy. 
Conclusive proof that if you don't eat cheese for a while, you go bonkers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> Shelly loves her new curtains and the new misting system
> View attachment 202524


Hi, Shelly! 
You and your new pad looking gorgeous.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening Adam. How are you? The armadillos have been pining


----------



## Laura1412

Evening adam u have returned


----------



## johnandjade

stake for tea


----------



## JSWallace

Good evening Adam, have you been away doing something impressive?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Daughter is home plastered in mud as the weather has been awful but she had a great day at the new job.
> 
> Neighbour's scan passed off OK; she has to wait for the results. I took her for a coffee and then to the supermarket afterwards.
> 
> I have booked a physio appointment for Friday. My back is seized again


What is sepsis ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Birthday @Josh 
from all in The Cold Dark Room.
Hope you can join us for some custard creams and a coffee. 
Except i can't find the coffee table. 
Montogomery (the coffee table in question, actually a giant armadillo), seems to have wandered off. 
Again.
Have a great day and we hope you get lots of nice pressies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popping in and out again to check a couple of things and post a news article. 
Hope you're all doing well and I'll be popping in again soon. 
Love you all.


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is sepsis ?


Blood poisoning - septicaemia. I don't have it, but that Egyptian tort probably does.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What is sepsis ?


Sepsis is when an infection gets into your bloodstream. It can be rapidly fatal. Bad stuff.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Adam!!! 
Bye, Adam!!! 
I hope you are well and having fun!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> Sepsis is when an infection gets into your bloodstream. It can be rapidly fatal. Bad stuff.


What causes it ?


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What causes it ?


It most often appears when a person or animal has an infection. The immune system produces chemicals that it puts into bloodstream to fight the infection but in sepsis they cause inflammation throughout the body. This can then cause septic shock which is a medical emergency


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What causes it ?


It's triggered by another infection. In humans that might be a lung infection or urinary tract infection perhaps that leads to wider infection. 

That tort, due to poor diet and/or care, has probably been harbouring a URI or digestive tract problem for a while. We have had Egyptians in Egypt in this state before. They stand about as much chance as all the Indian Stars in India... except more Indians seem to to find us.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> It most often appears when a person or animal has an infection. The immune system produces chemicals that it puts into bloodstream to fight the infection but in sepsis they cause inflammation throughout the body. This can then cause septic shock which is a medical emergency


Thank you ! I didn't want to start problems in that post ! If you had to say something that someone didn't like . Thank you again and I hope you understand.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> It's triggered by another infection. In humans that might be a lung infection or urinary tract infection perhaps that leads to wider infection.
> 
> That tort, due to poor diet and/or care, has probably been harbouring a URI or digestive tract problem for a while. We have had Egyptians in Egypt in this state before. They stand about as much chance as all the Indian Stars in India... except more Indians seem to to find us.


Thank you ! Some new people don't understand we just want to help ! Thanks again for answering my question . You all are great !


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you ! I didn't want to start problems in that post ! If you had to say something that someone didn't like . Thank you again and I hope you understand.


You sort of lost me there, I presume you're referring to a post elsewhere! Glad to be of help though!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> You sort of lost me there, I presume you're referring to a post elsewhere! Glad to be of help though!


Yes, there's an Egyptian Tortoise in another thread that's very sick.


----------



## JoesMum

Anyways, it's time to turn in for the night for me. I am hoping I will be less stiff in the morning. 

Time to go find one of the many corners of the CDR and cuddle up with an armadillo or two for the night 

Good night all!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Anyways, it's time to turn in for the night for me. I am hoping I will be less stiff in the morning.
> 
> Time to go find one of the many corners of the CDR and cuddle up with an armadillo or two for the night
> 
> Good night all!


Night Linda I hope the back's a bit less sore tomorrow. Is there nothing a bit more cuddly than an armadillo in here?


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Night Linda I hope the back's a bit less sore tomorrow. Is there nothing a bit more cuddly than an armadillo in here?


We have a lovely vegetarian snow leopard in here somewhere- she especially loves carrots, and might be enticed to snuggle if you have some for her!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  

0700, on foot to work, on till 1730 in my placement then to base for OT till 2000... i wont be home till 2100! 

tartan spartan time!!! ooohhhhrrrrahhh!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I don't mind cuddling the armadillos. Montgomery, the chief coffee table, is missing Adam and needs his cuddles and cheese treats. 

My back is improved this morning , but I am still going to physio tomorrow. 

* Looks at diary *
Today has yoga (not going with back in current state) and two school governor meetings - one at 12 noon and the other at 6pm. Meals will be at strange times today.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I don't mind cuddling the armadillos. Montgomery, the chief coffee table, is missing Adam and needs his cuddles and cheese treats.
> 
> My back is improved this morning , but I am still going to physio tomorrow.
> 
> * Looks at diary *
> Today has yoga (not going with back in current state) and two school governor meetings - one at 12 noon and the other at 6pm. Meals will be at strange times today.




good morning mum you wonderful woman glad you are feeling a bit better, lets kick today's butt!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum you wonderful woman glad you are feeling a bit better, lets kick today's butt!!


Good morning John. The tartan spartan is on form today 

Go get 'em!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. The tartan spartan is on form today
> 
> Go get 'em!



hee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

to the sideways mc'ds for breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

lunch time... off to kentuky ducky


----------



## johnandjade

i'm trying to get a sunday shift :/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> lunch time... off to kentuky ducky


Health food kick again John?


----------



## JoesMum

I'm back from meeting 1 and need to get stuff together for meeting 2. I also need to pack up a package for Jane


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee


I love this movie
So many great scenes


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Noël. How are you today?


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I'm back from meeting 1 and need to get stuff together for meeting 2. I also need to pack up a package for Jane


Aah thanks Linda. Can I only make a donation via PayPal?


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> I love this movie
> So many great scenes




good morning mom . 

my hoover for work is called cheleen


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Aah thanks Linda. Can I only make a donation via PayPal?


I think so


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. How are you today?


Hi Linda
How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good morning mom .
> 
> my hoover for work is called cheleen


Excellent


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Excellent




i have one the same at home, she's called monika (as in lewinski)


----------



## johnandjade

1730, off to base for the OT


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> 1730, off to base for the OT


Have fun John


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all how r we all


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the 'me' part of 'we' is doing right fine, thank you!


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the 'me' part of 'we' is doing right fine, thank you!


That's good to hear yvonne can I pick ur brains please about my torts substrate I'm using coir however it was dry n dusty so I av tipp d in water and mixed it up with my hand now the substrate wen I squeeze handful holds shape in my hand but there is no water drip out does this sound about right my tort is a Russian


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> That's good to hear yvonne can I pick ur brains please about my torts substrate I'm using coir however it was dry n dusty so I av tipp d in water and mixed it up with my hand now the substrate wen I squeeze handful holds shape in my hand but there is no water drip out does this sound about right my tort is a Russian


That sounds about right. You don't want it soggy. You want it damp enough to hold together. All of it needs to be damp right down to the bottom and right into the corners


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Linda
> How are you?


Not too bad thanks Noel. It's been a difficult couple of weeks. 

JoesDad and I are off to Wiltshire in the south west of England at the weekend to go to a silver wedding party. We need some fun  We shall be very close to the famous Stonehenge stone circle, but I'm not sure we'll get close enough for a photo


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> That sounds about right. You don't want it soggy. You want it damp enough to hold together. All of it needs to be damp right down to the bottom and right into the corners


Thanks Linda iv done what u advised took all my things out tipped water in and mixed it all together some some of the coir stuck to my hands but I kept squeezing it until it held the shape in my hand but no water dropped out just worrying as my humidity is 74% now my lights av gone off I'm wanting to try n persevere with the coir as I'm not happy with the read up of top soil I just do t want it to cold and moist and makes him ill I'm worrying coz he as nt eaten for 2 days accept one dandelion yesterday he has been out both morning pottering about yesterday 4 hours today 3 hours then in his hide box dug in but not even bothered his food that's on his slate but his eyes are not running neither is his noes :-(


----------



## johnandjade

evenooning all . 

2100, just about home, m tea is in the poppity ping. 15hr day, 12th day on the trot tomorrow, and need to play catch up so i'll need to be up at 0500. eyes on the prize!!


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm





caption comp


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda iv done what u advised took all my things out tipped water in and mixed it all together some some of the coir stuck to my hands but I kept squeezing it until it held the shape in my hand but no water dropped out just worrying as my humidity is 74% now my lights av gone off I'm wanting to try n persevere with the coir as I'm not happy with the read up of top soil I just do t want it to cold and moist and makes him ill I'm worrying coz he as nt eaten for 2 days accept one dandelion yesterday he has been out both morning pottering about yesterday 4 hours today 3 hours then in his hide box dug in but not even bothered his food that's on his slate but his eyes are not running neither is his noes :-(


It will take time for the enclosure to warm back up properly after doing it. Don't worry if temperatures are a bit down for a couple of days. They should recover as the water warms up


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> It will take time for the enclosure to warm back up properly after doing it. Don't worry if temperatures are a bit down for a couple of days. They should recover as the water warms up


Thanks Linda just another question please how can I measure my basking spot temp at shell height


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda just another question please how can I measure my basking spot temp at shell height


You need a temperature gun thermometer and a bit of guesswork. 

An upside down bowl, cup or similar under the lamp that's roughly the same height as your tort's shell will make it more accurate. 

For a very small tortoise, floor level is accurate enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura1412 said:


> That's good to hear yvonne can I pick ur brains please about my torts substrate I'm using coir however it was dry n dusty so I av tipp d in water and mixed it up with my hand now the substrate wen I squeeze handful holds shape in my hand but there is no water drip out does this sound about right my tort is a Russian



I don't use coir because of the strings, but for Russian tortoises you don't need a whole lot of humidity. So if you allow the top layer to dry out, that should be just fine. I'm surprised you found it dusty. Most people who use it say it's not dusty.


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> I don't use coir because of the strings, but for Russian tortoises you don't need a whole lot of humidity. So if you allow the top layer to dry out, that should be just fine. I'm surprised you found it dusty. Most people who use it say it's not dusty.


Well it was terrible mine wen I was moving it about as iv always been advised to just mist it it had like clouds of dust puffing up so I thought that could be the cause of Clyde makin the popping sound that it's too dry n dusty so I decided to try what people av advised n tip water in but on doin that the humidity is really high so now I'm panicking


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> You need a temperature gun thermometer and a bit of guesswork.
> 
> An upside down bowl, cup or similar under the lamp that's roughly the same height as your tort's shell will make it more accurate.
> 
> For a very small tortoise, floor level is accurate enough.


Thanks Linda u r a good send iv got a temp gun but wen I temp under it it's always diffrent readings so iv tried putting a probe thermometer on a rock n looking at that but no temp is ever giving the same reading


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all
> 
> 0700, on foot to work, on till 1730 in my placement then to base for OT till 2000... i wont be home till 2100!
> 
> tartan spartan time!!! ooohhhhrrrrahhh!!!


Hope you are not too cream crackered after your long day John.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Well it was terrible mine wen I was moving it about as iv always been advised to just mist it it had like clouds of dust puffing up so I thought that could be the cause of Clyde makin the popping sound that it's too dry n dusty so I decided to try what people av advised n tip water in but on doin that the humidity is really high so now I'm panicking


Hi Laura
As long as its not soggy and your temps are warm enough you should be fine
I was advised that -
right temps +humidity = healthy tort
too cold + humidity = sick tort
Do you have a temp gun? I bought mine from Amazon about £10 and its great to spot check temps.


----------



## Lyn W

Just read that you do have a temp gun so ignore last bit of my post.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi and bye everyone.
Early night for me tonight
Thank goodness weekend is here!
Happy Friday to you all!
Nos Da


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi Laura
> As long as its not soggy and your temps are warm enough you should be fine
> I was advised that -
> right temps +humidity = healthy tort
> too cold + humidity = sick tort
> Do you have a temp gun? I bought mine from Amazon about £10 and its great to spot check temps.


Yea Lyn iv got a temp gun thanks I'm just keeping check my temps are really warm in day too warm I think so in my overall enclosure so I'm trial and error with bulbs I will get there


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Roomies!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! tired boy this morning :/ bacon and double espresso needed!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! tired boy this morning :/ bacon and double espresso needed!!!


Good night here ! But have a great day !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good night here ! But have a great day !




good evenooning gramps, have a bud for me, 11hrs to wait


----------



## johnandjade

a tad chilly



time to wake up


----------



## johnandjade

ok friday, prepare to be dominated!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning John up and out early u


----------



## Laura1412

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Good night here ! But have a great day !


Good night sleep well


----------



## johnandjade

here comes the noise!!! \m/\m/ 








almost at the cafe, wee coffee and it's game time!!! grrrrr!!


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning John up and out early u





good morning miss laura


----------



## johnandjade

another roadside item...





i guess it was too big a job


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. That needs more than that mower! 

Frosty! Brrrr! The CDR will be feeling pretty cosy to you today!

It's just grey here and 8C

Our bluetit is still using the nest box at nights and there's still no sign of a nest. 

Yesterday morning he popped in and was very noisy. He seemed to be calling to another bird, perhaps trying to encourage a girl to come take a look.

I am off to the hairdresser and the physio today as I am badly in need of both.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss laura


Morning John cold today int it


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. That needs more than that mower!
> 
> Frosty! Brrrr! The CDR will be feeling pretty cosy to you today!
> 
> It's just grey here and 8C
> 
> Our bluetit is still using the nest box at nights and there's still no sign of a nest.
> 
> Yesterday morning he popped in and was very noisy. He seemed to be calling to another bird, perhaps trying to encourage a girl to come take a look.
> 
> I am off to the hairdresser and the physio today as I am badly in need of both.


Morning Linda hope u get on ok at physio


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. That needs more than that mower!
> 
> Frosty! Brrrr! The CDR will be feeling pretty cosy to you today!
> 
> It's just grey here and 8C
> 
> Our bluetit is still using the nest box at nights and there's still no sign of a nest.
> 
> Yesterday morning he popped in and was very noisy. He seemed to be calling to another bird, perhaps trying to encourage a girl to come take a look.
> 
> I am off to the hairdresser and the physio today as I am badly in need of both.




have a good day mum


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Morning John cold today int it




it's not too bad


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it's not too bad


Almost warm by Scottish standards 

My hair has been pruned and looks much better. Time for a coffee and then off to the physio


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I'm back from meeting 1 and need to get stuff together for meeting 2. I also need to pack up a package for Jane


Hi Linda it arrived already! Thank you so much, I have been out temperature testing everything this morning!


----------



## JSWallace

Nelly outside enjoying the Spring sunshine. Ground temperature 72.8 Linda! Yes I know she needs her beak trimming!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi Linda it arrived already! Thank you so much, I have been out temperature testing everything this morning!


It is completely addictive. You tend to go round zapping everything to start


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> It is completely addictive. You tend to go round zapping everything to start


Yep that about sums up my morning!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Nelly outside enjoying the Spring sunshine. Ground temperature 72.8 Linda! Yes I know she needs her beak trimming!


Bless nelly


----------



## JoesMum

Just finished at the physio. 

Good news is that it isn't my back. 

Problem originates in my my bum muscles and they are very sore! I have to go back next week. I'll leave you to make (in)appropriate jokes at my expense!


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all


----------



## johnandjade

yass




time for a sing song


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just finished at the physio.
> 
> Good news is that it isn't my back.
> 
> Problem originates in my my bum muscles and they are very sore! I have to go back next week. I'll leave you to make (in)appropriate jokes at my expense!




we wouldn't want you to be the butt of jokes


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Laura1412 said:


> Good night sleep well


Thank you !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning gramps, have a bud for me, 11hrs to wait


Had to rush but had 3 !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Had to rush but had 3 !




good man  

only around 2hrs to go for me


----------



## johnandjade

MEDIC!!!! 


i just malkied (headbutted) a car pillar ouchy


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> MEDIC!!!!
> 
> 
> i just malkied (headbutted) a car pillar ouchy


See our parents never told us there would be days that your head would get in the way !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> See our parents never told us there would be days that your head would get in the way !




only because my ego is so big


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> only because my ego is so big


It's called a positive adatude not ego!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's called a positive adatude not ego!!




i like


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Had a call from the vet to say Joe's ashes are ready to collect. We've parked that until next week. 

I went shopping at Bluewater (a large mall) instead and bought some new shoes for tomorrow's party. 

JoesDad has taken Monday off work, so we can do some nice things. Plans for exploring Devizes, Bath and some birdwatching We need this weekend a lot.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Had a call from the vet to say Joe's ashes are ready to collect. We've parked that until next week.
> 
> I went shopping at Bluewater (a large mall) instead and bought some new shoes for tomorrow's party.
> 
> JoesDad has taken Monday off work, so we can do some nice things. Plans for exploring Devizes, Bath and some birdwatching We need this weekend a lot.


I hope you enjoy it Linda, sounds like you deserve it...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linhdan!
> Just got back from my travels last night and guess what I found awaiting my return ?
> View attachment 202235
> 
> wifey says it arrived on Monday.
> It's postmarked the 9th of December, so it's been ambushed by meerkats somewhere along the way.
> And i rather doubt that Santa is coming tonight!
> Thank you very much, not your fault.


IT TOOK THAT LONG TO ARRIVE ?!?!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Just finished at the physio.
> 
> Good news is that it isn't my back.
> 
> Problem originates in my my bum muscles and they are very sore! I have to go back next week. I'll leave you to make (in)appropriate jokes at my expense!


(Giggles foolishly!  )


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> (Giggles foolishly!  )


For some reason I am not getting much sympathy


----------



## JoesMum

By the way... the Brits will probably mostly be watching Comic Relief this evening and perhaps not posting. 

Comedy and charity fund raising. It's a very big event over here.


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey guys, I'm not sure if I'm just being paranoid but does Spud's beak look like it's getting long?


----------



## JoesMum

Spud's mum said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if I'm just being paranoid but does Spud's beak look like it's getting long?
> View attachment 203001
> View attachment 203002


Maybe a little, but give him whole leaves to tear at and hopefully it will wear down.

I wouldn't panic just yet. It's within normal seasonal variation


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Maybe a little, but give him whole leaves to tear at and hopefully it will wear down.
> 
> I wouldn't panic just yet. It's within normal seasonal variation


Thank you, will get him a new cuttlebone bone too and maybe feed him on a slab of stone too


----------



## johnandjade

evenooning everyone, i was sick earlyer on  , second time this week  
yet again fine after an hour. i started taking the meds they took me off again (naproxen) i think it may be that  catch 22 here 

working at base tomorrow, not running it  only till 1230

then i have 2 homers to do! i will also be calling my boss to see about the sunday shift, i popped in base to drop in some toys for tomorrow on way home.... my boss was cleaning his car as the lads were leaving... i dumped my bag and started helping him


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> evenooning everyone, i was sick earlyer on  , second time this week
> yet again fine after an hour. i started taking the meds they took me off again (naproxen) i think it may be that  catch 22 here
> 
> working at base tomorrow, not running it  only till 1230
> 
> then i have 2 homers to do! i will also be calling my boss to see about the sunday shift, i popped in base to drop in some toys for tomorrow on way home.... my boss was cleaning his car as the lads were leaving... i dumped my bag and started helping him


Morning John, yes that sounds like it would be the Naproxen, it can be very irritant to the stomach. Make sure you take it with food and if it still makes you sick you need to stop taking it or get your gp to prescribe something like Lansoprazole to take with it to protect stomach.

I'm off to work in half an hour then going to Birmingham to pick daughter up from Uni for the Easter break


----------



## johnandjade

good morning jane, good morning world 

only 3hrs sleep but the sun is out  
so feeling fresh


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning All!

The sun is out and it's a beautiful morning. My hayfever is enjoying the weather too :/

We may be dressing up for tonight's party, but I have a feeling eye make up is going to be out of the question. The panda look isn't great


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning All!
> 
> The sun is out and it's a beautiful morning. My hayfever is enjoying the weather too :/
> 
> We may be dressing up for tonight's party, but I have a feeling eye make up is going to be out of the question. The panda look isn't great




morning mum  


hope you have a great weekend


----------



## johnandjade

i have an SUV to clean for my bosses sister...no pressure!


----------



## johnandjade

case of beer from a salesman... due another from another one and a case from a mechanic 

working at base has its perks when you're me


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i have an SUV to clean for my bosses sister...no pressure!


Hey, just shows they know who is THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just finished at the physio.
> 
> Good news is that it isn't my back.
> 
> Problem originates in my my bum muscles and they are very sore! I have to go back next week. I'll leave you to make (in)appropriate jokes at my expense!


As if we would use you as the butt of our jokes Linda!

Hope it's all sorted out for you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we wouldn't want you to be the butt of jokes


Snap! I should have known you'd get there first with that one!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Had a call from the vet to say Joe's ashes are ready to collect. We've parked that until next week.
> 
> I went shopping at Bluewater (a large mall) instead and bought some new shoes for tomorrow's party.
> 
> JoesDad has taken Monday off work, so we can do some nice things. Plans for exploring Devizes, Bath and some birdwatching We need this weekend a lot.


I've been to Bluewater a few times while I was down that way staying in Chatham. 
Its a huge place and lots of nice shops.
Hope you and hubby have a great time Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning jane, good morning world
> 
> only 3hrs sleep but the sun is out
> so feeling fresh


Hi John - yes a lovely sunny day here too - supposed to be dry all next week too.
Early night for you tonight!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning All!
> 
> The sun is out and it's a beautiful morning. My hayfever is enjoying the weather too :/
> 
> We may be dressing up for tonight's party, but I have a feeling eye make up is going to be out of the question. The panda look isn't great


........not unless its fancy dress and you actually go dressed as a panda!
Hope it calms down for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning fellow CDRers.
Hope its as sunny for you as it is here.
Still too cold for Lola to go out but at least the dandies are about.
Hope you all have a great Saturday.


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning fellow CDRers.
> Hope its as sunny for you as it is here.
> Still too cold for Lola to go out but at least the dandies are about.
> Hope you all have a great Saturday.


Yes is lovely day here too, Nelly is out in the sunshine and loving it!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. A beautiful day still. 

Here are a few Wiltshire postcards

Caen Hill locks on the Kennet & Avon Canal. This is the longest flight of locks in the UK - 16 one after the other!







The market town of Devizes where we are staying and partying


----------



## johnandjade

one homer done, one to go...1715


----------



## johnandjade

1930... just finished at sat down 

my battery died so couldn't get pictures. more potential jobs lined up as well 

DAY OFF TOMORROW!!???!! 


yip  

jade and i are meeting my parents in the pub later


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon roommates
Made it through day one of my on road training. 29 more to go 
I'm a bit sore, but nothing I can't deal with.


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon roommates
> Made it through day one of my on road training. 29 more to go
> I'm a bit sore, but nothing I can't deal with.




you're a warrior mom!!!! grrr


----------



## johnandjade

pub with my creators and....



bud on tap!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> 1930... just finished at sat down
> 
> my battery died so couldn't get pictures. more potential jobs lined up as well
> 
> DAY OFF TOMORROW!!???!!
> 
> 
> yip
> 
> jade and i are meeting my parents in the pub later


Have a good evening John - don't forget to put your clocks forward before bed!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Have a good evening John - don't forget to put your clocks forward before bed!


Ah yes.. they did that here in the states a couple weeks ago. Not in Arizona though
We are the only ones that don't have to do it


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Ah yes.. they did that here in the states a couple weeks ago. Not in Arizona though
> We are the only ones that don't have to do it


I am so jealous!!!!! 
I wish they would pick one time setting or the other!!! Don't make us have to change!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> I am so jealous!!!!!
> I wish they would pick one time setting or the other!!! Don't make us have to change!!!!!!


I agree. I think it's pretty silly too


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I agree. I think it's pretty silly too




Hawaii doesn't change their clocks either! 

I wish they would just leave the clocks alone!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hawaii doesn't change their clocks either!
> 
> I wish they would just leave the clocks alone!!


Good morning all. Excellent do last night. My voice is hoarse from too much talking. I haven't had enough sleep due to the clock change


----------



## JoesMum

Today is Mothering Sunday in the UK. 

It's actually a religious festival - always the 4th Sunday in Lent - the day when people would go back to their family home to worship in their mother church. 

Nowadays it's the UK's Mother's Day. I have cards from my children 

Happy Mother's Day to all the CDR Mums


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Today is Mothering Sunday in the UK.
> 
> It's actually a religious festival - always the 4th Sunday in Lent - the day when people would go back to their family home to worship in their mother church.
> 
> Nowadays it's the UK's Mother's Day. I have cards from my children
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the CDR Mums


Happy Mother's day to you too Linda. I have cards and flowers from my two too and they are going to attempt to cook Sunday dinner together, could be an interesting day!


----------



## JSWallace

I plucked up the courage and trimmed Nellys beak yesterday. I have never done it before, was such a weird sort of sensation. She looks a lot prettier now, maybe still needs a bit more trimming but leaving that for another day..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today is Mothering Sunday in the UK.
> 
> It's actually a religious festival - always the 4th Sunday in Lent - the day when people would go back to their family home to worship in their mother church.
> 
> Nowadays it's the UK's Mother's Day. I have cards from my children
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the CDR Mums


Lola got me a big bunch of dandelions - wonder who's going to enjoy those the most!
Happy Mum's Day to all in the UK today - hope your children show their appreciation for everything you do for them.
(Not that they need a special day to do that!)


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> I plucked up the courage and trimmed Nellys beak yesterday. I have never done it before, was such a weird sort of sensation. She looks a lot prettier now, maybe still needs a bit more trimming but leaving that for another day..


You're brave - but there is a knack to it - I've always been worried I'd hurt Lola's neck so leave his to the vet.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
Another bright and sunny, but still chilly, day here.
I keep making work for myself by washing as much as possible to dry it outside - on my 3rd pair of curtains now.
Not looking forward to the ironing!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> I plucked up the courage and trimmed Nellys beak yesterday. I have never done it before, was such a weird sort of sensation. She looks a lot prettier now, maybe still needs a bit more trimming but leaving that for another day..


I'm sorry but in 17 years I've never timed any of my torts beak . I put their food on a tile and they trim their beak while they eat .


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all hope we all well and happy Mother's Day to all u mums in the cdr I hope I Neva av to trim clydes beak I hope his feeding slate will keep it in shape


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hawaii doesn't change their clocks either!
> 
> I wish they would just leave the clocks alone!!


It's all to do with the farmers isn't it?
I don't have many clocks so don't mind too much.
I have a collection of about 25 miniature clocks and used to do all those when they were out on display but don't bother with those at the moment.
I think I remember the UK tried leaving things alone a while ago but opted to go back to changing them.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's all to do with the farmers isn't it?


My Mum used to teach evening classes in a rural area. She had one lady, a farmer's wife, whose husband wouldn't have the clocks changed in the house because it "upset the cows"


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm sorry but in 17 years I've never timed any of my torts beak . I put their food on a tile and they trim their beak while they eat .


No I hadn't either and have had a tortoise for the past nearly 50 years. This one came to me two years ago with a too long beak and after two years of eating off a very rough tile it hadn't worn down at all. Is there actually any problem with having a long beak? It definitely wasn't interfering with her eating. I know it can be a sign of other health issues but I am pretty sure that isn't the case with Nelly


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> No I hadn't either and have had a tortoise for the past nearly 50 years. This one came to me two years ago with a too long beak and after two years of eating off a very rough tile it hadn't worn down at all. Is there actually any problem with having a long beak? It definitely wasn't interfering with her eating. I know it can be a sign of other health issues but I am pretty sure that isn't the case with Nelly


Jane what substrate do u use in nellys hide box were she sleeps at night wen in doors


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> No I hadn't either and have had a tortoise for the past nearly 50 years. This one came to me two years ago with a too long beak and after two years of eating off a very rough tile it hadn't worn down at all. Is there actually any problem with having a long beak? It definitely wasn't interfering with her eating. I know it can be a sign of other health issues but I am pretty sure that isn't the case with Nelly


I'm only guessing but like a long finger nail it may break off to short .


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all! good fun last night when i was working outside yesterday my polish neighbor came back from the shop with beer and gave me one, so on way out last night i left at his door



my card 


woke on the armadillo and intend to stay on it until it's bed time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all! good fun last night when i was working outside yesterday my polish neighbor came back from the shop with beer and gave me one, so on way out last night i left at his door
> View attachment 203140
> 
> 
> my card
> 
> 
> woke on the armadillo and intend to stay on it until it's bed time


One more hour and Bud time !!!


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm only guessing but like a long finger nail it may break off to short .


Mmm yes aideen suppose that might happen


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Jane what substrate do u use in nellys hide box were she sleeps at night wen in doors


I had different substrates in different areas but Nelly has mixed them up. Her hide has a mixture of topsoil and coir but to be honest she doesn't really go in there much she seems to prefer digging into a big mound of coir in a corner. She is currently outside in the sunshine tucking into a big pile of weeds


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I had different substrates in different areas but Nelly has mixed them up. Her hide has a mixture of topsoil and coir but to be honest she doesn't really go in there much she seems to prefer digging into a big mound of coir in a corner. She is currently outside in the sunshine tucking into a big pile of weeds


Bless her I'm just asking as I'm wondering if to put the coir back in my hide box and rid this bark do u moist ur coir where she sleeps in and what temp at night if socoz I'm just checking before I change


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The first four for sale are getting bigger.
But I still haven't heard from a single person whom I will let any of them go to.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> The first four for sale are getting bigger.
> But I still haven't heard from a single person whom I will let any of them go to.


Awww


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> The first four for sale are getting bigger.
> But I still haven't heard from a single person whom I will let any of them go to.


Aww bless them ed


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Today we have been to Avebury which has the largest henge (prehistoric stone circle) in Europe. 

Stonehenge is the most famous. Avebury Stone Circle covers a much bigger area and has a massive ditch all round. 

Postcards









Everyone's terribly impressed by stonehenge and the like. However the ancient Egyptians were building pyramids at the time, so the ancient Brits were a bit less advanced


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning Noël


----------



## JoesMum

And here's our room for the night at one of Britain's oldest pubs, built in the 13th or 14th century (medieval around 800 years old), the George Inn in the village of Norton St Philip in the county of Somerset 



The floors are very uneven, the panelling ancient and there's a spiral staircase to get upstairs. 

There's a panel showing part of the 15th century wall paintings they discovered during refurbishment



There's a history of it and more photos on the pub's website. I need tea now, but will try to take some of my own too. 
http://www.georgeinnnsp.co.uk/


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël


Morning Linda
Looks like a beautiful trip you are taking. I'm planning on being in that part of the world in a couple of years


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Linda
> Looks like a beautiful trip you are taking. I'm planning on being in that part of the world in a couple of years


Norton St Philip is very close to Bath which is definitely on the tourist trail


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> It's all to do with the farmers isn't it?
> I don't have many clocks so don't mind too much.
> I have a collection of about 25 miniature clocks and used to do all those when they were out on display but don't bother with those at the moment.
> I think I remember the UK tried leaving things alone a while ago but opted to go back to changing them.


Over here in the US, it's my understanding that it's all about MONEY: if it's light later, people will stay active, out and about later and go to shops more.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> I had different substrates in different areas but Nelly has mixed them up. Her hide has a mixture of topsoil and coir but to be honest she doesn't really go in there much she seems to prefer digging into a big mound of coir in a corner. She is currently outside in the sunshine tucking into a big pile of weeds


My Elsa, a Hermann's tortoise, LOOOOOVES to burrow into a big pile of dry leaves! I have "organic" potting soil in her indoor enclosure for the winter. She'll dig down into that, but likes her leaves best!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The first four for sale are getting bigger.
> But I still haven't heard from a single person whom I will let any of them go to.


They are all so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Today we have been to Avebury which has the largest henge (prehistoric stone circle) in Europe.
> 
> Stonehenge is the most famous. Avebury Stone Circle covers a much bigger area and has a massive ditch all round.
> 
> Postcards
> View attachment 203147
> 
> View attachment 203148
> 
> View attachment 203149
> 
> View attachment 203150
> 
> 
> Everyone's terribly impressed by stonehenge and the like. However the ancient Egyptians were building pyramids at the time, so the ancient Brits were a bit less advanced


 WOW!!!!! WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Morning Noel how r u


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Today we have been to Avebury which has the largest henge (prehistoric stone circle) in Europe.
> 
> Stonehenge is the most famous. Avebury Stone Circle covers a much bigger area and has a massive ditch all round.
> 
> Postcards
> View attachment 203147
> 
> View attachment 203148
> 
> View attachment 203149
> 
> View attachment 203150
> 
> 
> Everyone's terribly impressed by stonehenge and the like. However the ancient Egyptians were building pyramids at the time, so the ancient Brits were a bit less advanced



Getting to go and see some real Standing Stones has been on my bucket list since I was a teenager !!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Over here in the US, it's my understanding that it's all about MONEY: if it's light later, people will stay active, out and about later and go to shops more.


It started as a safety initiative here. Making best use of available daylight here. 

This is a good summary 


> In 1907, an English builder named William Willett campaigned to advance clocks at the beginning of the spring and summer months and to return to GMT in a similar manner in the autumn. He published a pamphlet called The Waste of Daylight, outlining plans to encourage people out of bed earlier in summer by changing the time on the nation’s clocks. He spent the rest of his life fighting to get acceptance of his time-shifting scheme. However, Willett died of influenza before DST was implemented as law and put into practice.
> 
> The 1908 Daylight Saving Bill was the first attempt in the UK to move clocks forward one hour in summer. The idea was to provide more daylight hours after work for the training of the Territorial Army and for recreation, to reduce shunting accidents on the railways and to reduce expenditure on lighting. The House of Commons rejected the Bill.
> 
> During World War I in 1916, Germany introduced daylight saving in the summer, and countries including Austria, Denmark, France, Italy, Norway, Portugal, and Sweden followed suit.
> 
> To save energy and help the war effort, the Summer Time Act 1916 advanced the clocks in the UK for one hour from 21 May until 1 October. The system proved to be popular so daylight saving time, or summer time, has always been adopted in the UK.


source


----------



## JoesMum

Tea drunk. Photos of Norton St Philip (sorry the sun is in the wrong place)








George is St George rather than one of the Kings

The tray in our room is rather old and very heavy!


The staircase


----------



## AZtortMom

Laura1412 said:


> Morning Noel how r u


Hi Laura
I'm good 
Thank you for asking. 
How are you?


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Laura
> I'm good
> Thank you for asking.
> How are you?


Good thanks


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Tea drunk. Photos of Norton St Philip (sorry the sun is in the wrong place)
> View attachment 203161
> 
> View attachment 203162
> 
> View attachment 203163
> 
> View attachment 203164
> 
> George is St George rather than one of the Kings
> 
> The tray in our room is rather old and very heavy!
> View attachment 203165
> 
> The staircase
> View attachment 203166


All your wonderful photos make me want to visit England!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Bless her I'm just asking as I'm wondering if to put the coir back in my hide box and rid this bark do u moist ur coir where she sleeps in and what temp at night if socoz I'm just checking before I change


I just checked with Linda's gun, it's 62.4 just now..


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I just checked with Linda's gun, it's 62.4 just now..


Thanks Jane n is the coir moist or dry


----------



## JSWallace

I have it slightly moist and have a lot of it so it creates an incline that she likes to climb up or dig into. It does dry out do I periodically dump some water in it..


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I have it slightly moist and have a lot of it so it creates an incline that she likes to climb up or dig into. It does dry out do I periodically dump some water in it..


Thanks Jane I'm sorry for all the questions I'm just wantin advise on someone who's tort is thriving in it so I may put my coir back in tomorrow and try puttin water in but not a lot I will do it so that if I squeeze it in my hand it just crumbles up does that sound about right


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Jane I'm sorry for all the questions I'm just wantin advise on someone who's tort is thriving in it so I may put my coir back in tomorrow and try puttin water in but not a lot I will do it so that if I squeeze it in my hand it just crumbles up does that sound about right


I always seem to put too much water in it and then have it hanging around in buckets to dry out a bit! I have it at the warm end of her enclosure so that it is warm moist not chilly moist. What age is Clyde?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Tea drunk. Photos of Norton St Philip (sorry the sun is in the wrong place)
> View attachment 203161
> 
> View attachment 203162
> 
> View attachment 203163
> 
> View attachment 203164
> 
> George is St George rather than one of the Kings
> 
> The tray in our room is rather old and very heavy!
> View attachment 203165
> 
> The staircase
> View attachment 203166




Love it!!!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I always seem to put too much water in it and then have it hanging around in buckets to dry out a bit! I have it at the warm end of her enclosure so that it is warm moist not chilly moist. What age is Clyde?


Not overly sure Jane as he from pet shop but iv had him about a year n half he sleeps in his box which is near his hot side during the day the temp gets to about 23c in there but night can drop to 20c so I'm just checking how others go in there's


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We slept for 11 hours straight last night. Lots of fresh air yesterday and a late night partying the night before. 

Home via some birdwatching today


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We slept for 11 hours straight last night. Lots of fresh air yesterday and a late night partying the night before.
> 
> Home via some birdwatching today


Glad u have ad a lovely weekend Linda lets hoops there is a female accompanying the male in the box wen u return home


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Not overly sure Jane as he from pet shop but iv had him about a year n half he sleeps in his box which is near his hot side during the day the temp gets to about 23c in there but night can drop to 20c so I'm just checking how others go in there's


He's fully grown though?


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> He's fully grown though?


He is about 4/5 inches long


----------



## Laura1412

There's my Clyde @JSWallace


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning ed how r u any any progress with the young ones


----------



## JoesMum

We just drove past Stonehenge


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We just drove past Stonehenge
> View attachment 203271


SO.AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all, hope we are all well. was slept till 1630 yesterday!! busy today as i'm off the next 2 days


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We just drove past Stonehenge
> View attachment 203271



Great pic!! You are so lucky!!!


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo im off till thursday


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Great pic!! You are so lucky!!!


Lucky is the word. Husband was driving at about 45mph and I took it looking back over my left shoulder 

Point, shoot and hope for the best... then used my iPhone's photo editor to get it straight


----------



## johnandjade

our first decent day of the year,




all i can smell out here is BBQ


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Lucky is the word. Husband was driving at about 45mph and I took it looking back over my left shoulder
> 
> Point, shoot and hope for the best... then used my iPhone's photo editor to get it straight




I could just vacation through you!! 
It's a lot cheaper!!


----------



## Momof4

Since most of you don't go into the chat I'll share my new outdoor cat enclosure we made for our kitten. 
I never see him anymore! We did this Sunday and he loves it! It's 7' talk and covered in netting.
He goes in and out thru the window. 
I just need to find fun things to add to it for him that is weather proof.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Since most of you don't go into the chat I'll share my new outdoor cat enclosure we made for our kitten.
> I never see him anymore! We did this Sunday and he loves it! It's 7' talk and covered in netting.
> He goes in and out thru the window.
> I just need to find fun things to add to it for him that is weather proof.
> View attachment 203307
> 
> View attachment 203308
> 
> View attachment 203309




awww a wee pooody cat


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Since most of you don't go into the chat I'll share my new outdoor cat enclosure we made for our kitten.
> I never see him anymore! We did this Sunday and he loves it! It's 7' talk and covered in netting.
> He goes in and out thru the window.
> I just need to find fun things to add to it for him that is weather proof.
> View attachment 203307
> 
> View attachment 203308
> 
> View attachment 203309


That's really cool


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> awww a wee pooody cat




Thank you!! You can't have outdoor cats here because of the coyote problem. I see them a few days a week during the day walking my fence.

Oops, I was suppose to quote Joes Mom.


----------



## johnandjade

im meeting caro emerald tomorrow 

...


----------



## johnandjade

friend sent this


----------



## JSWallace

Momof4 said:


> Since most of you don't go into the chat I'll share my new outdoor cat enclosure we made for our kitten.
> I never see him anymore! We did this Sunday and he loves it! It's 7' talk and covered in netting.
> He goes in and out thru the window.
> I just need to find fun things to add to it for him that is weather proof.
> View attachment 203307
> 
> View attachment 203308
> 
> View attachment 203309


Oh wow I can't imagine having to consider that there are animals out there that will get your cats!


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> He is about 4/5 inches long


Got a bit more growing to do then..


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Got a bit more growing to do then..


Yea just a bit Jane do u leave a heat source on at night for nelly with the coir bein moist or is it ok


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Yea just a bit Jane do u leave a heat source on at night for nelly with the coir bein moist or is it ok


Nellys indoor enclosure is in an insulated wooden shed so I am leaving heat on at night at the moment because nights are still cold. I turn basking heat off though


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Nellys indoor enclosure is in an insulated wooden shed so I am leaving heat on at night at the moment because nights are still cold. I turn basking heat off though


Yea I turn clydes baskin light off he usin a large table with a plexiglass top as mytemps and humidity are to low other wise but I think I will put some moist coir bak in the hide box as he loves to dig in I'm just hoping that my hide reaches 23/24c inday but down to 21c at night so I will probe av to use night heat to keep the hide warm but 23 should be warm enough should it


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Oh wow I can't imagine having to consider that there are animals out there that will get your cats!


Yes. A vet once told me that an indoor-outdoor cat in the US has an average life expectancy of 3-5 years because of coyotes, raccoons, raptors, dogs running loose, cars, poisons and people who will shoot them. An indoor cat has an average life expectancy of 15+ years. Before I knew this, I used to let my cats in and out every day. But some wild animal- possibly a raccoon- mangled one of mine and although I rushed him to the emergency vet he only lived 24 hours. THAT'S when i found out about the dangers of cats being outdoors in the US. Since then, ALL my cats are strictly indoor cats!!! 
I think that's a fabulous outdoor enclosure, Kathy!!!! @Momof4


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Yes. A vet once told me that an indoor-outdoor cat in the US has an average life expectancy of 3-5 years because of coyotes, raccoons, raptors, dogs running loose, cars, poisons and people who will shoot them. An indoor cat has an average life expectancy of 15+ years. Before I knew this, I used to let my cats in and out every day. But some wild animal- possibly a raccoon- mangled one of mine and although I rushed him to the emergency vet he only lived 24 hours. THAT'S when i found out about the dangers of cats being outdoors in the US. Since then, ALL my cats are strictly indoor cats!!!
> I think that's a fabulous outdoor enclosure, Kathy!!!! @Momof4




Thank you!! Pinterest has so many cool ideas I just can't execute but I'm doing my best. 

Wow, I didn't know this fact!! 
We did lose a cat once at 5 because he went outside one day and just hung out on our deck. Then the next day I let him do it again because I thought he would stick around. 
He never made it home. I'm pretty sure it was coyotes. I looked for a few months and asked a bunch of neighbors to look out for him. 
Never again!!


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> Yes. A vet once told me that an indoor-outdoor cat in the US has an average life expectancy of 3-5 years because of coyotes, raccoons, raptors, dogs running loose, cars, poisons and people who will shoot them. An indoor cat has an average life expectancy of 15+ years. Before I knew this, I used to let my cats in and out every day. But some wild animal- possibly a raccoon- mangled one of mine and although I rushed him to the emergency vet he only lived 24 hours. THAT'S when i found out about the dangers of cats being outdoors in the US. Since then, ALL my cats are strictly indoor cats!!!
> I think that's a fabulous outdoor enclosure, Kathy!!!! @Momof4


That's a really shocking fact, we are so lucky here that the only consideration is cars really. We live on a very quiet cul de sac so the cat has a flap in the wall and he comes and goes as he chooses. My last cat lived to be 21..


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. We have a misty start to the day, but it's forecast to improve. 

This morning starts with governor duties - a disciplinary panel  - so it's back down to earth with a bump today.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all  its adventure time 

we'r just up, getting a thomas at 1400, need to tidy and pack a bag. jades going to the hairdresser and i'm giving myself a short, back and sandpaper tonight will be awesome


----------



## johnandjade

my future wife


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

i look out the window...




jades bringing home food


----------



## johnandjade

and the adventure begins


----------



## johnandjade

oh my, it's ment to be... quick pint before the train... jade went to bar, i put £10 in the fruit machine... around 5 spins at 50p... i won the blooming jackpot!!! £100!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

in hostile territory now,


----------



## johnandjade

in hostile territory now,


----------



## johnandjade

we have landed!! this place smells like cooo pat?!?


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> oh my, it's ment to be... quick pint before the train... jade went to bar, i put £10 in the fruit machine... around 5 spins at 50p... i won the blooming jackpot!!! £100!!!


HOORAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 203376


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> and the adventure begins
> View attachment 203366


Where are you going?


----------



## johnandjade

game on


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Difficult day. Staff disciplinary and it was bound to be like that. 

Enjoy your trip John. That looks good


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey everyone  

Today we did an Easter egg hunt in pe... They were hidden in brambles!!! Of course, I was the one to get caught in them o.o

OH, and I got over my mental block for a gymnastics skill last night so I was very happy. 

How are you all?


----------



## JoesMum

Spud's mum said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Today we did an Easter egg hunt in pe... They were hidden in brambles!!! Of course, I was the one to get caught in them o.o
> View attachment 203424
> OH, and I got over my mental block for a gymnastics skill last night so I was very happy.
> 
> How are you all?


Brambles are very scratchy 

Otherwise doing fine. I'm glad you got that gymnastics block sorted 

How is Spud and the the gerbils?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Difficult day. Staff disciplinary and it was bound to be like that.
> 
> Enjoy your trip John. That looks good


That's always tough. My least favorite part of any job.  But necessary.
Good luck!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Brambles are very scratchy
> 
> Otherwise doing fine. I'm glad you got that gymnastics block sorted
> 
> How is Spud and the the gerbils?


The pets are good thanks  and I'm glad you're doing well


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And here's our room for the night at one of Britain's oldest pubs, built in the 13th or 14th century (medieval around 800 years old), the George Inn in the village of Norton St Philip in the county of Somerset
> View attachment 203153
> 
> 
> The floors are very uneven, the panelling ancient and there's a spiral staircase to get upstairs.
> 
> There's a panel showing part of the 15th century wall paintings they discovered during refurbishment
> View attachment 203154
> 
> 
> There's a history of it and more photos on the pub's website. I need tea now, but will try to take some of my own too.
> http://www.georgeinnnsp.co.uk/


How lovely!
Does it have a resident ghost?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The first four for sale are getting bigger.
> But I still haven't heard from a single person whom I will let any of them go to.


Gorgeous!


----------



## [email protected]

DING DING


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Tea drunk. Photos of Norton St Philip (sorry the sun is in the wrong place)
> View attachment 203161
> 
> View attachment 203162
> 
> View attachment 203163
> 
> View attachment 203164
> 
> George is St George rather than one of the Kings
> 
> The tray in our room is rather old and very heavy!
> View attachment 203165
> 
> The staircase
> View attachment 203166


What a lovely place - only a couple of hours from meat the most I should think but never been.
All you need now is Poldark to stroll up the street - that would get me there!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We just drove past Stonehenge
> View attachment 203271


Has there been any news lately on the tunnel they want to put under it to relieve the road congestion?
What a risk to Stonehenge that would be!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo im off till thursday


Enjoy your break John - hope the weathers good to you but if it's anything like Wales there's going to be rain all week


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> im meeting caro emerald tomorrow
> 
> ...


Have a good time..........will look out for you on the news!


----------



## Lyn W

Spud's mum said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Today we did an Easter egg hunt in pe... They were hidden in brambles!!! Of course, I was the one to get caught in them o.o
> View attachment 203424
> OH, and I got over my mental block for a gymnastics skill last night so I was very happy.
> 
> How are you all?


What sort of sadistic teacher puts the Easter eggs in the brambles?!!
A great idea!!!!
Congrats on the new skill!


----------



## Lyn W

[email protected] said:


> DING DING


Hi there
It's very quiet in here tonight, but make yourself at home!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely place - only a couple of hours from meat the most I should think but never been.
> All you need now is Poldark to stroll up the street - that would get me there!!!!


That should be
'.........from *me at *the most.....'


----------



## spud's_mum

Today my friend and I were talking about what we are going to do if we meet our favourite you tubers at the event that we are going to.

I turned to her and said "pretend I'm Jon. What would you do?" 

She turned around and walked to the end of the hall. Then, she turned and ran at me and jumped onto me, knocking me backwards into a window and hitting my head on the metal handle. Now I have a bruised head.


----------



## Lyn W

Spud's mum said:


> Today my friend and I were talking about what we are going to do if we meet our favourite you tubers at the event that we are going to.
> 
> I turned to her and said "pretend I'm Jon. What would you do?"
> 
> She turned around and walked to the end of the hall. Then, she turned and ran at me and jumped onto me, knocking me backwards into a window and hitting my head on the metal handle. Now I have a bruised head.


the You Tubers had better wear crash helmets!!


----------



## [email protected]

Lyn W said:


> Hi there
> It's very quiet in here tonight, but make yourself at home!


CANT YOU SEE HIS THE MAN LET ME HEAR YOU APPLAUD, HE IS MORE THAN A MAN, HE'S A SHINY GOLDEN GOD!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> How lovely!
> Does it have a resident ghost?


Probably, but we were so tired after the previous night's party that we slept for 11 hours straight and didn't notice a thing


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all - caught up with you all at last.
Hope everyone is OK.
Work is very busy at the moment we are moving to a new school at start of July so every spare minute is spent packing and de junking everything.
Can't believe the still usable furniture stuff they are scraping!
I have offered to help find homes for as much of it as possible but the powers-that-be aren't interested - they just keep ordering more skips.
What a waste!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all - caught up with you all at last.
> Hope everyone is OK.
> Work is very busy at the moment we are moving to a new school at start of July so every spare minute is spent packing and de junking everything.
> Can't believe the still usable furniture stuff they are scraping!
> I have offered to help find homes for as much of it as possible but the powers-that-be aren't interested - they just keep ordering more skips.
> What a waste!


I agree about the waste! In the current budgetary climate in education, I am pretty sure you would find new homes for most stuff with other schools.


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone! Just popping in to say hello and I love you all


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I agree about the waste! In the current budgetary climate in education, I am pretty sure you would find new homes for most stuff with other schools.


They are supposed to offer it to feeder schools but don't think it's been offered to schools further afield. People on Freecycle and charity shops would also snap up the cupboards and filing cabinets etc. There are also organisations that ship to Africa and other 3rd World countries but they just can't be bothered to find them.
Everyone wants shiny new things! I'm finding it very frustrating and getting on everyone's nerves with my 'recycle' mantra!!
I'll just have to do what I can.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Just popping in to say hello and I love you all


Hi Michelle how are you are getting on?
(and we love you too!)


----------



## meech008

Lyn W said:


> Hi Michelle how are you are getting on?
> (and we love you too!)


Doing well! Working my patoot off as Normal but looking forward to the weekend. I'm scheduled to work with one of the two doctors that own (created 12 years ago) our company. He's a phenomenal doctor and a good boss. I always do what I should even when he's not around but working with him makes me so nervous! And it's only him, I'm at total ease with the other doctor. Dr. Renforth (the scary one) is just very opinionated and says what he means ALL the time haha.


----------



## Lyn W

meech008 said:


> Doing well! Working my patoot off as Normal but looking forward to the weekend. I'm scheduled to work with one of the two doctors that own (created 12 years ago) our company. He's a phenomenal doctor and a good boss. I always do what I should even when he's not around but working with him makes me so nervous! And it's only him, I'm at total ease with the other doctor. Dr. Renforth (the scary one) is just very opinionated and says what he means ALL the time haha.


I'm sure you'll be great as usual, but I know what you mean when you have to work with someone like that.
At least you know where you stand with a straight talker!
I work with a woman like that - she just doesn't have a filter and says exactly what's she thinking even if it causes some offense. She doesn't mean to and we're all used to her now but she certainly ruffled a few feathers until we got to know her.
Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Must sign off now to do a few things so see you soon.
Take care and Nos Da


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They are supposed to offer it to feeder schools but don't think it's been offered to schools further afield. People on Freecycle and charity shops would also snap up the cupboards and filing cabinets etc. There are also organisations that ship to Africa and other 3rd World countries but they just can't be bothered to find them.
> Everyone wants shiny new things! I'm finding it very frustrating and getting on everyone's nerves with my 'recycle' mantra!!
> I'll just have to do what I can.


The opposite at my school. We Freecycle. And we have also been known to leave things labelled "Free to good home" by the entrance on a rat run road. The latter was my suggestion and stuff always goes. It's a regular tactic now. And it saves money on skips!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Back on governor duties for an 8am meeting this morning. Nice one today


----------



## johnandjade

good morning world 

what an awesome night i hatched a cunning plan before we met caro ... to propose to jade! (NOT FOR REAL!!) 

worked a treat! lots of pictures, and i even got to be part of the show!!! towards the end caro got me to come up front of stage and hold a note on a keytar thing and groove away! it was awesome pictures weren't aloud so i had to sneek what i could. pulled pictures off website of meet and greet... lots of pictures to follow


----------



## johnandjade

leaving glasgow




and we arrived, to a perfect photo opportunity


----------



## johnandjade

hotel...

.




looks like coronation street!!


----------



## johnandjade

and at the venue



i got this signed for my dad  




already well oiled!!


----------



## johnandjade

and to the fun part...







we then had her sing a song accoustic to around 20 of us


----------



## johnandjade

and on to the show... we were front row, just off center





as we left a found...



the tour bus!!! our taxi arrived to soon so never got to say goodbye


----------



## johnandjade

now it's time for breakfast, fry up here we come!!


----------



## johnandjade

so the gifts we got were umbrellas... and it came in handy



just about to get a thomas home


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Congratulations, John.
I thought you had proposed already.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Congratulations, John.
> I thought you had proposed already.




oh no no no, it was purely for show!!


----------



## johnandjade

back in glasgow, in the pub


----------



## johnandjade

and home. fido came charging over to see me and get some head scratches  the degus were happy to see jade, only came to see me for a treat


----------



## johnandjade

my dads present


----------



## JoesMum

Just picked up Joe's ashes :'(


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just picked up Joe's ashes :'(




hope you have good weather to return him to his garden x


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hope you have good weather to return him to his garden x


We'll do it in a couple of weeks when son is home as he wants to be here


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter started her job with the ecology consultancy last week. It fits round her job at the filling station. 

Last week they put out squares of roof felt at regular intervals for the reptiles to hide under and bask on. 

Yesterday a "reptile fence" went up to prevent new ones moving in. 

Today she did her first patrol looking for reptiles to move to a new home. She wasn't expecting much as the weather hasn't been great, but ...

A juvenile slow worm (a legless lizard) about 15cm/6" long put in an appearance 



And now has a new home safely away from the building work due to start there this summer. All British reptiles are scarce

Here it is moving in


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone
Just a quick hello
Driving is pretty hectic 
I just waiting let everyone know I'm hanging in there 
TTFN


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hello people !


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just a quick hello
> Driving is pretty hectic
> I just waiting let everyone know I'm hanging in there
> TTFN


Hi Noel hope ur ok and glad u hanging in there


----------



## Laura1412

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello people !


Hi gramps gramps


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone
> Just a quick hello
> Driving is pretty hectic
> I just waiting let everyone know I'm hanging in there
> TTFN


Glad it's going OK, if hectic. Hi and bye!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's going to be a beautiful day here in south east England. We're forecast perfect tortoise sunshine in the low 20s Celsius (low 70s F).

I have a physio appointment this morning - a follow up to last week's. I am better but still quite sore


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all, back in the deep end, lesson today and OT at base :/


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning all, back in the deep end, lesson today and OT at base :/


Go get 'em Tartan Spartan. You'll be fine


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Go get 'em Tartan Spartan. You'll be fine




good morning mum  

had to cancel leason, too busy to sneek out . 

hope physio goes ok


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! 
My pool guy might join the forum. He found a Greek tortoise and I'm trying to help him get started. 
He fed him romaine and apples. 
I gave him some seeds to plant and a few ideas. 

Not sure if this a Greek but the guy at the reptile store told him "Sulcata!" Even I knew that was wrong. Maybe Russian?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'd also say a Greek. But I have no experience with them. I know that they shouldn't eat apples, though.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'd also say a Greek. But I have no experience with them. I know that they shouldn't eat apples, though.


He said " but he liked it!" 
Baby likes candy too! I told him they can't process sugars.

You know what's it's like trying to help people. Frustrating sometimes. 

Do they need heat at night? I'd say right now it gets down to about 58-63.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> My pool guy might join the forum. He found a Greek tortoise and I'm trying to help him get started.
> He fed him romaine and apples.
> I gave him some seeds to plant and a few ideas.
> 
> Not sure if this a Greek but the guy at the reptile store told him "Sulcata!" Even I knew that was wrong. Maybe Russian?
> 
> View attachment 203573


Greek! Definitely Greek. Looks like Joe 

As long as temps don't drop below 58 should be fine outside. 

Weedy leafy greens. No fruit. 

Lots of space outdoors. A big old one (underside required for gender) like that won't cope indoors at all.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Greek! Definitely Greek. Looks like Joe
> 
> As long as temps don't drop below 58 should be fine outside.
> 
> Weedy leafy greens. No fruit.
> 
> Lots of space outdoors. A big old one (underside required for gender) like that won't cope indoors at all.



Did he have heat at night in the spring?


----------



## JoesMum

Quick visit - off to a meeting - again


----------



## johnandjade

well that's my work done, to base for 2.5hrs OT


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Did he have heat at night in the spring?


This is what's needed
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/

I assume that attempts have been made to trace the original owner? There's someone as devastated as us missing a Greek right now.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> This is what's needed
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/
> 
> I assume that attempts have been made to trace the original owner? There's someone as devastated as us missing a Greek right now.



He did try. That was the first thing I asked him. I'm going to keep checking for lost torts on our Craigslist ads.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> This is what's needed
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/
> 
> I assume that attempts have been made to trace the original owner? There's someone as devastated as us missing a Greek right now.




great work mum!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibblers, it's been a long month but finally we have made it through


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers, it's been a long month but finally we have made it through


Good morning John. Good morning all. 

It has indeed been a long month for all the wrong reasons. 

Like you said, we made it. The ranks are somewhat depleted, but will hopefully recover soon. 

I'm looking forward to a wibbling April - let's enjoy the last day of March 

Today's plans are gardening for my next door neighbour. Lawns and a bit off dead-heading as it's "green bin day"


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> It has indeed been a long month for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Like you said, we made it. The ranks are somewhat depleted, but will hopefully recover soon.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a wibbling April - let's enjoy the last day of March
> 
> Today's plans are gardening for my next door neighbour. Lawns and a bit off dead-heading as it's "green bin day"




good morning mum  your neighbor is very lucky to have you


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum  your neighbor is very lucky to have you


Lawns (both ours and hers) cut. 

Daffs dead-headed (both ours and hers)

Pin pad lock on their side gate dismantled as neighbour has no idea what the number is. Her late husband installed it, but didn't tell anyone the number   It wasn't hard to drop the mechanism out and leave the handles. It looks like it works, but she can just use the bolts now to secure the gate now. 

Telling off received from JoesDad who thinks I have overdone it given I was at physio yesterday.  Mistake to do things when he's working from home.

Oh and neighbour's new grand-daughter arrived last night weighing 6lb 9oz. Emma Alice


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby and I are off to Austin, Texas for his niece's wedding!
Should be a really nice time- will send pics once we're back home!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Lawns (both ours and hers) cut.
> 
> Daffs dead-headed (both ours and hers)
> 
> Pin pad lock on their side gate dismantled as neighbour has no idea what the number is. Her late husband installed it, but didn't tell anyone the number   It wasn't hard to drop the mechanism out and leave the handles. It looks like it works, but she can just use the bolts now to secure the gate now.
> 
> Telling off received from JoesDad who thinks I have overdone it given I was at physio yesterday.  Mistake to do things when he's working from home.
> 
> Oh and neighbour's new grand-daughter arrived last night weighing 6lb 9oz. Emma Alice


I love the name Alice! When the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge had their little girl, I was hoping they'd name her Alice!! But Charlotte is a truly lovely name, too.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I are off to Austin, Texas for his niece's wedding!
> Should be a really nice time- will send pics once we're back home!!!


Have fun! Looking forward to your postcards. 

I shall be going to see Luton Town FC v Blackpool tomorrow. Not quite as glamorous. Actually, not at all glamorous. One of the oldest Association Football clubs in the world and the ground feels like it hasn't been modernised much over the century and a bit it's been there. Quaint it ain't!

Luton is not exactly on the tourist trail for anything except the airport (a bit like John's Paisley!) but JoesDad was born there.


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Ed: I was wondering if you can actually tell all 4 babies apart from each other- or at least which one was Little Joe?
Did you give a name to the goofball who decided to hatch out backwards??!?!?!!


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening roomies hope we all well


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening roomies hope we all well


Good evening Laura.  Have you anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good evening Laura.  Have you anything planned for the weekend?


No Linda no plans as my back is not very great at the moment in a lot of pain so chilling out for me hope u ok and enjoy your football match


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> No Linda no plans as my back is not very great at the moment in a lot of pain so chilling out for me hope u ok and enjoy your football match


Sorry about your back. I am hoping I have got away with today's exertions. I'll have to wait until the morning to see how stiff I am.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Sorry about your back. I am hoping I have got away with today's exertions. I'll have to wait until the morning to see how stiff I am.


I hope ur ok coz nothing worse then sittin in football stadium seats with back probs they not the comfiest at the best of times


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> I hope ur ok coz nothing worse then sittin in football stadium seats with back probs they not the comfiest at the best of times


Too right. The seating at Luton varies from wooden benches installed circa 1910 when the average person had considerably shorter legs than me (I'm 5'11") through to newish plastic installed after standing terraces were banned in the early 90s. We sit in the newest seating as it has more legroom. It's not exactly comfortable, but I can at least move after a match usually! I've sat in the old stand twice in the last thirty odd years and it was excruciating. 

The ladies loos are arguably the coldest place on the planet. I honestly have no idea how they're sub zero even on the warmest days if the year 

It's hard work bring married to a football fan, but if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have had Joe or been on TFO.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Too right. The seating at Luton varies from wooden benches installed circa 1910 when the average person had considerably shorter legs than me (I'm 5'11") through to newish plastic installed after standing terraces were banned in the early 90s. We sit in the newest seating as it has more legroom. It's not exactly comfortable, but I can at least move after a match usually! I've sat in the old stand twice in the last thirty odd years and it was excruciating.
> 
> The ladies loos are arguably the coldest place on the planet. I honestly have no idea how they're sub zero even on the warmest days if the year
> 
> It's hard work bring married to a football fan, but if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have had Joe or been on TFO.


Bless good that u have got him I'm a big fan of football I used to go before I did my back


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Lawns (both ours and hers) cut.
> 
> Daffs dead-headed (both ours and hers)
> 
> Pin pad lock on their side gate dismantled as neighbour has no idea what the number is. Her late husband installed it, but didn't tell anyone the number   It wasn't hard to drop the mechanism out and leave the handles. It looks like it works, but she can just use the bolts now to secure the gate now.
> 
> Telling off received from JoesDad who thinks I have overdone it given I was at physio yesterday.  Mistake to do things when he's working from home.
> 
> Oh and neighbour's new grand-daughter arrived last night weighing 6lb 9oz. Emma Alice




yawwwzaa!!! do you have a cape??!!??!! 


take a bow ma'am! you have went above and beyond!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I are off to Austin, Texas for his niece's wedding!
> Should be a really nice time- will send pics once we're back home!!!




yereeee hawwww! ( slaps lag) 

free a badger for me moozs


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Ed: I was wondering if you can actually tell all 4 babies apart from each other- or at least which one was Little Joe?
> Did you give a name to the goofball who decided to hatch out backwards??!?!?!!




johnny 5 i hope


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening roomies hope we all well



allo!!! 

(waves)


----------



## johnandjade

tonight i was brave... cut fidos rear claws for the first time (3yr) only a few mm, but no problem at all


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The opposite at my school. We Freecycle. And we have also been known to leave things labelled "Free to good home" by the entrance on a rat run road. The latter was my suggestion and stuff always goes. It's a regular tactic now. And it saves money on skips!


That's really good to hear.
I have emailed the lady in charge of disposing of things and offered to help she doesn't get back to me and is based in the other school we are merging with so not easy to get hold of.
I think it is really hypocritical of us to preach to the kids that we have to look after the planet but not put it into practice.
Anyway it's Friday night so I'd better get off my soap box.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh no no no, it was purely for show!!


You are a tease John!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just picked up Joe's ashes :'(


Such a shame, but at least he'll always be part of his garden.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Daughter started her job with the ecology consultancy last week. It fits round her job at the filling station.
> 
> Last week they put out squares of roof felt at regular intervals for the reptiles to hide under and bask on.
> 
> Yesterday a "reptile fence" went up to prevent new ones moving in.
> 
> Today she did her first patrol looking for reptiles to move to a new home. She wasn't expecting much as the weather hasn't been great, but ...
> 
> A juvenile slow worm (a legless lizard) about 15cm/6" long put in an appearance
> View attachment 203519
> 
> 
> And now has a new home safely away from the building work due to start there this summer. All British reptiles are scarce
> 
> Here it is moving in
> View attachment 203520


I moved about 70 babies from my late sister's garden a few years ago when her house was up for sale. I would have moved many more if I hadn't run out of time, but thankfully the new owners were sympathetic to them and realised the importance of their protected status.
The ecologist for the county found me a new spot to move them to so hopefully they are thriving there.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I are off to Austin, Texas for his niece's wedding!
> Should be a really nice time- will send pics once we're back home!!!


Have a lovely time Bea! Always good to catch up with family.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all hope everyone's OK.
I don't know where the time is going these days.
I get home form work start my chores and homework and before I know it it's bedtime again!

Only one more week to the Easter hols though!
I'll pop back in over the weekend.
Nos Da for now!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I are off to Austin, Texas for his niece's wedding!
> Should be a really nice time- will send pics once we're back home!!!



I'm going to my brother's wedding this weekend too! Have fun!!


----------



## Momof4

Just arrived to our hotel!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

John


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Just arrived to our hotel!
> View attachment 203670




woohoo 

enjoy


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> View attachment 203690




only 5hrs to go!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, watch out today... it's april fools day!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

The BBC has a good April Fool story. It's on the BBC so it must be true 

Total Internet Ban for Under 13s - BBC News


----------



## JoesMum

And today daughter had a Yellow Necked Mouse in the mammal trap that I was able to photograph for her. 

He was squeaking obscenities at us. He definitely didn't appreciate his contribution to local small mammal research


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning Noël 

Postcard from Luton - Fancy Hair Dresser 



It really isn't the prettiest place although there are nicer bits!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël
> 
> Postcard from Luton - Fancy Hair Dresser
> View attachment 203708
> 
> 
> It really isn't the prettiest place although there are nicer bits!


Morning Linda
I like the colors


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I'm going to my brother's wedding this weekend too! Have fun!!


Have a great time, hope you all have wonderful day and that the weathers good for them - there's always a question mark on that over here at any time of year!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Saturday all!
A foul and fair day here today.
One minute glorious sunshine the next chilly downpours!
I have given up trying to dry my washing outside.
Lola still hasn't surfaced in spite of trying to tempt him out with food,
but he is peeping out occasionally deciding if he is going to grace me with his presence.
I've decided to treat myself to a new small car so going to research a few.
I'll see you later
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Here's the venue. Kenilworth Road - the Luton Town FC ground. 
Important match against Blackpool in League 2 (the 4th tier of English football) Both sides have had glory days in the top league (the old Division 1 now called the Premiership) and both are in with a chance of promotion this season





I hope today's weddings go off well and the weather is kind


----------



## JoesMum

Attempts to lure @Tidgy's Dad with a cheese-related story from the programme



Are you going to come say hello Adam? We miss you.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And today daughter had a Yellow Necked Mouse in the mammal trap that I was able to photograph for her.
> 
> He was squeaking obscenities at us. He definitely didn't appreciate his contribution to local small mammal research
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> View attachment 203706
> 
> View attachment 203707




MUM!! these pictures( since we got the degus) .. 

i have to say, WAAAAHHHH!!!  

awesome


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone




evenooning mom, 1616!here, only 18hrs till i have to work again :/


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Attempts to lure @Tidgy's Dad with a cheese-related story from the programme
> View attachment 203716
> 
> 
> Are you going to come say hello Adam? We miss you.



i haven't emailed him, im going on him being on a mission and do not wish to distract... 

i have a funny feeling he still checks in on us though


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> evenooning mom, 1616!here, only 18hrs till i have to work again :/


Morning John
Goodness


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning John
> Goodness




need to earn the hi 5's


----------



## johnandjade

fidos manicure, (best i could get) i




and a nice bath


----------



## JoesMum

Woohoo! Luton scored in the final minute of an otherwise dull match. They're up to 5th place in the league


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> fidos manicure, (best i could get) i
> View attachment 203718
> View attachment 203720
> 
> 
> and a nice bath


Look very smart Fido


----------



## johnandjade

our new pound coin


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> our new pound coin
> View attachment 203722


You got one! 

Well jealous! Daughter hasn't even had one used to pay for things yet


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> You got one!
> 
> Well jealous! Daughter hasn't even had one used to pay for things yet


i got 2  

one for ed, one for our dark lord... 


and one for the little boy who lives down the lane


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> You got one!
> 
> Well jealous! Daughter hasn't even had one used to pay for things yet


Ooh I'm jealous too. Glasgow one of the Cities it was released in though, the rest of us will probably have to wait a while to see one!


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> A foul and fair day here today.
> One minute glorious sunshine the next chilly downpours!
> I have given up trying to dry my washing outside.
> Lola still hasn't surfaced in spite of trying to tempt him out with food,
> but he is peeping out occasionally deciding if he is going to grace me with his presence.
> I've decided to treat myself to a new small car so going to research a few.
> I'll see you later
> TTFN


Happy car hunting! My washing actually did dry outside today...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Attempts to lure @Tidgy's Dad with a cheese-related story from the programme
> View attachment 203716
> 
> 
> Are you going to come say hello Adam? We miss you.


I hope he's OK but bet he's busy in his lab with his fossils after his trip.
He has to take a break to catch up with writing his papers occasionally.
He'll be back when he has time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Woohoo! Luton scored in the final minute of an otherwise dull match. They're up to 5th place in the league


Congratulations to Luton!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Ooh I'm jealous too. Glasgow one of the Cities it was released in though, the rest of us will probably have to wait a while to see one!


I haven't seen one here in Wales yet and as they are made not far from me you'd think they'd put some out in the area.
The Royal Mint at Llantrisant does tours now - it's on my list of places to visit - with a big bag!!


----------



## johnandjade

some paint work tomorrow



first job at 1000, basic full valet, £30 ( guy from work). next is restoring a pink car to red, jades friend so only £20, should be at least £100! and my friends can to wash, polish, wax and seal ... beer. should be another £50- 100!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Happy car hunting! My washing actually did dry outside today...


If I'd persevered I could probably have dried mine too this afternoon but got fed up of running in and out.
Tomorrow is going to be dry and sunny all day - allegedly!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> some paint work tomorrow
> View attachment 203731
> 
> 
> first job at 1000, basic full valet, £30 ( guy from work). next is restoring a pink car to red, jades friend so only £20, should be at least £100! and my friends can to wash, polish, wax and seal ... beer. should be another £50- 100!


A whole car!?
You should charge the £100 - in fact make it £200!
Hi John hope all's well with you.


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> If I'd persevered I could probably have dried mine too this afternoon but got fed up of running in and out.
> Tomorrow is going to be dry and sunny all day - allegedly!


Oh I do hope so, I am actually craving some warm sunshine..


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Oh I do hope so, I am actually craving some warm sunshine..


Me too.
I've been working on Lola's outside patch this afternoon planted some tortoise mix seeds in the hope I'll have more success in the garden than in trays.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> A whole car!?
> You should charge the £100 - in fact make it £200!
> Hi John hope all's well with you.




our friends and neighbors, they look after our zoo when we're away... got to keep em happy! 


no complaints here other than missing mr adam

how is miss womblyn???


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> our friends and neighbors, they look after our zoo when we're away... got to keep em happy!
> 
> 
> no complaints here other than missing mr adam
> 
> how is miss womblyn???


Not too bad thanks John, can't complain - well I could - how long have you got??


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks John, can't complain - well I could - how long have you got??



nasty neighbors still?


----------



## Lyn W

I have a question for you all..........
If a neighbour consistently parks inches from your car regardless of how much space they have to park in would you consider this intimidation?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nasty neighbors still?


Nail on the head John!!
Just posted a question!


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> I have a question for you all..........
> If a neighbour consistently parks inches from your car regardless of how much space they have to park in would you consider this intimidation?


Yep pretty much or just ignorance. I take it you have ongoing problems with them?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I have a question for you all..........
> If a neighbour consistently parks inches from your car regardless of how much space they have to park in would you consider this intimidation?




yes. get pics, build a case


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> yes. get pics, build a case


What he said. And the second they cause damage then you're in the right.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yes. get pics, build a case


Yes I have been taking pictures over the last couple of weeks showing that even though she has half a street to park in she parks as close as she can to me. I have been thinking of going to the police about it even without damage - I feel she is constantly trying to bully me - I doubt they'll do anything as it's their word against mine. They have 4 cars and I can rarely park outside my own house, but as soon as the space becomes available and I move it there she tries to block me in. She has become much worse lately and I don't know why I haven't spoken to her in the last 18 months. They have also chopped the blackberry bushes down that have been in the lane at the end of my garden again to dump rubbish on. They can't even see them from their garden and only do the ones at the end of my garden - not any other neighbours so I think all this is targeted at me. I wish they would move.


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Yep pretty much or just ignorance. I take it you have ongoing problems with them?


Yes Jane they have been my neighbours from hell for many years, no consideration for anyone and it's become far worse since her new bloke moved in - he's an ignorant oaf too. I ignore them most of the time but sometimes it's hard to when its obviously a deliberate attempt to have a go at me. I used to feel sorry for her as her first husband was a drinker and abusive but other neighbours always said it was her that drove him to drink - and I think they're right, she is far worse than he was.


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> Yes Jane they have been my neighbours from hell for many years, no consideration for anyone and it's become far worse since her new bloke moved in - he's an ignorant oaf too. I ignore them most of the time but sometimes it's hard to when its obviously a deliberate attempt to have a go at me. I used to feel sorry for her as her first husband was a drinker and abusive but other neighbours always said it was her that drove him to drink - and I think they're right, she is far worse than he was.


Oh that sounds such a horrible situation. Home is where you should feel safe and happy so I can just imagine how awful it must feel to have bad neighbours.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Yes I have been taking pictures over the last couple of weeks showing that even though she has half a street to park in she parks as close as she can to me. I have been thinking of going to the police about it even without damage - I feel she is constantly trying to bully me - I doubt they'll do anything as it's their word against mine. They have 4 cars and I can rarely park outside my own house, but as soon as the space becomes available and I move it there she tries to block me in. She has become much worse lately and I don't know why I haven't spoken to her in the last 18 months. They have also chopped the blackberry bushes down that have been in the lane at the end of my garden again to dump rubbish on. They can't even see them from their garden and only do the ones at the end of my garden - not any other neighbours so I think all this is targeted at me. I wish they would move.




ed!!!!! i'm sorry you're going through this


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ed!!!!! i'm sorry you're going through this


Thanks John - Most the time I try not to let it get to me but sometimes they're hard to ignore!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Oh that sounds such a horrible situation. Home is where you should feel safe and happy so I can just imagine how awful it must feel to have bad neighbours.


I do have some lovely neighbours in our street but none of them are affected by my nfh so as supportive as they are I wouldn't ask them to become involved - unless they offered.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ed!!!!! i'm sorry you're going through this


Where is Ed these days?
Has he gone to visit his Mum again or knee deep in babies?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thanks John - Most the time I try not to let it get to me but sometimes they're hard to ignore!




want an angry scotsman fo housesit for a weekend?!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Where is Ed these days?
> Has he gone to visit his Mum again or knee deep in babies?




both i think


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> want an angry scotsman fo housesit for a weekend?!


Could you weld 3 foot long spikes to the front and back of my car?
That would help them keep their distance!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

See if you can find a REAL quarantine sign for some deadly disease. . . something like ebola. . . and put it on your car.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> See if you can find a REAL quarantine sign for some deadly disease. . . something like ebola. . . and put it on your car.


Good idea Yvonne ......in my house windows and garden too!
Maybe then they'll move!


----------



## Lyn W

Time to hit the hay so see you all tomorrow.
Nos Da and take care


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> both i think


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Sunday again. Time to do not a lot. Maybe go for a walk.


----------



## JoesMum

Beautiful spring morning. Forgot we had to go and see the in laws. We did get a walk in the grounds of Luton Hoo - a stately home turned hotel and golf course - on the way though






And a Red Kite circled the car - so close - much closer than this picture looks


----------



## JSWallace

Beautiful morning here to today. The job for the day is chopping a hole through the shed wall so that Nelly can come and go into the garden whenever she chooses. I suspect it will make her very happy!


----------



## JSWallace

My local park this morning


----------



## JSWallace

.


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all  , had a job on at 1000 ! have another 2 to do today as well. just done a full valet for a guy from work, next job is to give my mates cars paint its summer shine and seal, then i have jades friends car to restore paint on... its pink and should be red, a fun mission. 

..now it's bud time!!


----------



## johnandjade

my view isn't as nice




50ft of hose running off the bath tap lol


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> my view isn't as nice
> View attachment 203780
> View attachment 203781
> 
> 
> 50ft of hose running off the bath tap lol


Ha, very ingenious!


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon all hope we all good @Lyn W im so sorry to read about ur situation by the sound of things she wants a punch at side of head I hate people that think they av got the right to intermidate bully and treat others like dirt makes me so mad


----------



## johnandjade

just about to start job 2, have on shorts under my troosers (wishful thinking) 

de tar, wash, machine polish, machine wax, seal paint by hand, wheels n tyres, rain x glass, restore headlights.. quick hoover. i would take £100 - £150 , im only asking for £20 to cover materials!! 

ask i said to jade, these our friends and neighbors who look after our zoo if we need, so they need to be kept happy


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> My local park this morning





JSWallace said:


> .


Ooh that looks nice Jane. Where are you again?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning all  , had a job on at 1000 ! have another 2 to do today as well. just done a full valet for a guy from work, next job is to give my mates cars paint its summer shine and seal, then i have jades friends car to restore paint on... its pink and should be red, a fun mission.
> 
> ..now it's bud time!!





johnandjade said:


> my view isn't as nice
> View attachment 203780
> View attachment 203781
> 
> 
> 50ft of hose running off the bath tap lol


I'm sure you did a great job as usual


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Ooh that looks nice Jane. Where are you again?


I'm in Derby, this is Elvaston Castle, about 5 minutes in the car from me


----------



## JSWallace

Have just completed Nellys outside access, she is entertaining us by constantly going in and then out, looks like she can't believe how lucky she is!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Have just completed Nellys outside access, she is entertaining us by constantly going in and then out, looks like she can't believe how lucky she is!


Excellent


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I'm in Derby, this is Elvaston Castle, about 5 minutes in the car from me


Another repurposed stately home.  Castle is a bit of a loose term sometimes


----------



## johnandjade

de tared and washed.. my work lasted the winter!







the bonnet really is the money shot! no to play with my toys


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Another repurposed stately home.  Castle is a bit of a loose term sometimes


Exactly! It was never anything like a castle! It is owned by the council and it's a thorn in their side really, the house needs millions spending on it to restore it and the council have nowhere near that amount of money. They have been trying for years to get investors to turn it into a hotel, health spa etc. It has lovely grounds though so is a nice place to walk the dog..


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Exactly! It was never anything like a castle! It is owned by the council and it's a thorn in their side really, the house needs millions spending on it to restore it and the council have nowhere near that amount of money. They have been trying for years to get investors to turn it into a hotel, health spa etc. It has lovely grounds though so is a nice place to walk the dog..


There are a few that have suffered like that over the years. They're really not suitable for council offices. The hotel/golf course option does at least mean they're looked after. The councils can't afford the specialist upkeep bills.


----------



## JSWallace

Nellys door in and out!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Nellys door in and out!


That looks fab. Well done Jane


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> There are a few that have suffered like that over the years. They're really not suitable for council offices. The hotel/golf course option does at least mean they're looked after. The councils can't afford the specialist upkeep bills.


Yes it's a shame really , they used it for weddings in the past but has got a bit dilapidated for that now


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Nellys door in and out!


Lovely Jane nelly will love it


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Nellys door in and out!




good job


----------



## johnandjade

job 2 done, job 3 is off as i'm beat!



like glass


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> job 2 done, job 3 is off as i'm beat!
> View attachment 203798
> 
> 
> like glass


Wow, that's pretty impressive. Definitely deserves a Bud..


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Lovely Jane nelly will love it


Yep she seems to, she had been going in and out all afternoon, and so has the cat!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Wow, that's pretty impressive. Definitely deserves a Bud..






already on it


----------



## johnandjade

johns valet bay..






spot the beer


----------



## johnandjade

ed helped me to figure out how to run pressure washer


----------



## johnandjade

fidos enjoying a rare bit of natural light


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Yep she seems to, she had been going in and out all afternoon, and so has the cat!


Bless


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 203764


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Beautiful spring morning. Forgot we had to go and see the in laws. We did get a walk in the grounds of Luton Hoo - a stately home turned hotel and golf course - on the way though
> View attachment 203772
> 
> View attachment 203773
> 
> View attachment 203774
> 
> And a Red Kite circled the car - so close - much closer than this picture looks
> View attachment 203775


What a lovely place!
We have lots of red kites here in Wales.
I once pointed one out to a pupil after we had climbed a mountain in the Brecon Beacon; his response was to ask who was holding its string!
Bless him


----------



## johnandjade

storage,


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Beautiful morning here to today. The job for the day is chopping a hole through the shed wall so that Nelly can come and go into the garden whenever she chooses. I suspect it will make her very happy!


It was warm enough this afternoon in Lola's patch for me to take him out for a short while.
I thought he'd enjoy the feel of grass under his feet and have a bit of a graze but no - total panic!!!
I haven't seen him move so fast in a long while - he couldn't wait to get back inside again!
He's obviously institortionalised again after the winter.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all hope we all good @Lyn W im so sorry to read about ur situation by the sound of things she wants a punch at side of head I hate people that think they av got the right to intermidate bully and treat others like dirt makes me so mad


Thanks Laura. They blocked me in completely today, and went out in daughters car, there was no way I could move so I had to miss lunch at my sister's house.
She is a nasty piece of work and worse since her bloke moved in - but she is very manipulative and comes across as a polite, softly spoken 'lady' to those who don't know her. I think it's time I admitted defeat and moved.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> storage,
> View attachment 203808
> View attachment 203809
> View attachment 203810


Lost your key John?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all, a beautiful day in Wales today and everywhere else too by the look of the lovely pictures.
My lunch plans were scuppered by neighbours but I did manage a walk to find some dandies
and popped to the local Tesco store for some extra food to bulk them out.
Hope you are all having a restful Sunday - not too restful for you, John, so I hope yours has at least been lucrative.


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Exactly! It was never anything like a castle! It is owned by the council and it's a thorn in their side really, the house needs millions spending on it to restore it and the council have nowhere near that amount of money. They have been trying for years to get investors to turn it into a hotel, health spa etc. It has lovely grounds though so is a nice place to walk the dog..


Pity the National Trust won't take it on they could make it an asset to the area.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> johns valet bay..
> View attachment 203800
> View attachment 203801
> View attachment 203802
> 
> 
> 
> spot the beer


Is drunk in charge of a power washer an offence these days?


----------



## johnandjade

first draft,


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon roommates


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon roommates


Hi Noel it's 23. 45 here so I think most UK people have disappeared for the night.
It's been quiet in here since John's last post.
Hope you are having a restful Sunday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel it's 23. 45 here so I think most UK people have disappeared for the night.
> It's been quiet in here since John's last post.
> Hope you are having a restful Sunday.


Hi Lyn 
I am now 
I hope you are doing the same


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn
> I am now
> I hope you are doing the same


I'm just about to take myself off to bed.
The weekends fly by so quickly but have 2 weeks Easter holiday coming up so looking forward to that.
I'll say good night now Noel, enjoy the rest of your Sunday.
Take care


----------



## JSWallace

I'm just about still around! Have a week off work so doesn't matter what time I go to bed


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, TGI monday!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, TGI monday!


Belated good morning from me!

Busy start to the day wrestling with eBay and PayPal who have finally decided to recognise my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue as a not-for-profit organisation meaning they can avoid fees. It's taken over a year!

Anyway now it's done, we have been getting her website amended and sorting out the publicity. 

We're both doing happy dances


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Belated good morning from me!
> 
> Busy start to the day wrestling with eBay and PayPal who have finally decided to recognise my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue as a not-for-profit organisation meaning they can avoid fees. It's taken over a year!
> 
> Anyway now it's done, we have been getting her website amended and sorting out the publicity.
> 
> We're both doing happy dances




good afternoon mum. that's great to hear


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, TGI monday!


You must the only person I know who's pleased to see Monday, John.
Hope it's been a good one for you!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Belated good morning from me!
> 
> Busy start to the day wrestling with eBay and PayPal who have finally decided to recognise my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue as a not-for-profit organisation meaning they can avoid fees. It's taken over a year!
> 
> Anyway now it's done, we have been getting her website amended and sorting out the publicity.
> 
> We're both doing happy dances


Bloomin' red tape!
Congratulations though!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon CDRers.
Hope Monday has been good for you.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon CDRers.
> Hope Monday has been good for you.




good evenooning


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon CDRers.
> Hope Monday has been good for you.





johnandjade said:


> good evenooning


Good evenooning to you both. 

We must be mad. We have decided to have a barbecue


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning to you both.
> 
> We must be mad. We have decided to have a barbecue


Yep that's what mad Brits do! Although has been lovely day here..


----------



## johnandjade

another job lined up for tomorrow night


----------



## Momof4

Where is everyone?!?!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Where is everyone?!?!




it has been really quite


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning and wibble


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Where is everyone?!?!


The night shift seem to have been having early nights. Also, our clocks went forward last weekend so I think we're going to bed an hour earlier relative to the USA than we were. 

Good morning all. It's a drizzly damp start to the day. That's better than 2013 when this happened 



Our bluet-it is still a bachelor and frankly, unless he starts clearing up a bit, I can see why he can't persuade a girlfriend to move in. I swear there are empty lager cans and takeaway boxes under the mess. He's just using the box to crash out at night.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The night shift seem to have been having early nights. Also, our clocks went forward last weekend so I think we're going to bed an hour earlier relative to the USA than we were.
> 
> Good morning all. It's a drizzly damp start to the day. That's better than 2013 when this happened
> View attachment 203998
> 
> 
> Our bluet-it is still a bachelor and frankly, unless he starts clearing up a bit, I can see why he can't persuade a girlfriend to move in. I swear there are empty lager cans and takeaway boxes under the mess. He's just using the box to crash out at night.
> View attachment 203997




good morning mum


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all how r we


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all how r we


Good morning Laura. I'm busy thinking of things to do so I can avoid the ironing today


----------



## JSWallace

Good morning all, I am enjoying a week freed from work. Am going very lazy, such a luxury!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Laura. I'm busy thinking of things to do so I can avoid the ironing today


I'm just sorting Clyde is it normal that he's just made like a quacking noise I just picked him up he's very alert and been out since 7 basking but as nt eaten for 2 days but it sounded like a quacking noise


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> I'm just sorting Clyde is it normal that he's just made like a quacking noise I just picked him up he's very alert and been out since 7 basking but as nt eaten for 2 days but it sounded like a quacking noise


What are the temperatures like? Any sign of a runny nose?

If he's not eating then daily soaks of at least 30 minutes are essential


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Good morning all, I am enjoying a week freed from work. Am going very lazy, such a luxury!


Good morning Jane


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> What are the temperatures like? Any sign of a runny nose?
> 
> If he's not eating then daily soaks of at least 30 minutes are essential


Iv got 25c cold end 27c middle 35c under basking and 23c in his hide box were he is spending a lot of the day he is comin out in a morning at 7 wen his light comes on and laying under his bulb he potters about his enclosure the he is bak in his hide some days in afternoon about 12 then for the 2 days he in it now and won't come bak out till the morning he ate really well Saturday he had the Komodo pellets coz that's all he seems interested in eating he ate some kale and escarole and frisie lettuce Sunday and that's it he's ate nothing yesterday and been to his slate this morning looked at it but not eaten he Wee yesterday and wee and poo Sunday I bathed him yesterday but was on,y in there 10 mins and he starts stressing and seem he's struggling to breath so I take him out he does drink out his water bowl tho as I c him I just can't understand y he is spending so much time in his hide box my humidity in the hide box is 76% the substrate is moist but if I squeeze it in my hand it just crumbles to pieces so it's not wet I'm just at a loss Linda I don't no what to do for the best he's alert and his eyes are clear no runny noes and breathing is normal


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Iv got 25c cold end 27c middle 35c under basking and 23c in his hide box were he is spending a lot of the day he is comin out in a morning at 7 wen his light comes on and laying under his bulb he potters about his enclosure the he is bak in his hide some days in afternoon about 12 then for the 2 days he in it now and won't come bak out till the morning he ate really well Saturday he had the Komodo pellets coz that's all he seems interested in eating he ate some kale and escarole and frisie lettuce Sunday and that's it he's ate nothing yesterday and been to his slate this morning looked at it but not eaten he Wee yesterday and wee and poo Sunday I bathed him yesterday but was on,y in there 10 mins and he starts stressing and seem he's struggling to breath so I take him out he does drink out his water bowl tho as I c him I just can't understand y he is spending so much time in his hide box my humidity in the hide box is 76% the substrate is moist but if I squeeze it in my hand it just crumbles to pieces so it's not wet I'm just at a loss Linda I don't no what to do for the best he's alert and his eyes are clear no runny noes and breathing is normal


Laura you must increase the length of the soaks:

- Do it first thing in the morning before he's started to warm up and he will stomp less. 
- Use a largish bowl like a washing up bowl which will give him room to stomp and the larger volume of water will stay warm longer. 
- Make sure the water is warm enough and change it if necessary. 

Stomping round the bowl is fine and helps with pooping. Some people even use their bath or kitchen sink (carefully rinsed to be soap free)

Try not to put human emotions on a tort having a strop about freedom to roam - it is hard, I know! 

If this noise was a one off I wouldn't be too concerned. Respiratory infections are usually heard more than once. 

"Struggling to breathe" bothers me and should be checked by a vet.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Laura you must increase the length of the soaks:
> 
> - Do it first thing in the morning before he's started to warm up and he will stomp less.
> - Use a largish bowl like a washing up bowl which will give him room to stomp and the larger volume of water will stay warm longer.
> - Make sure the water is warm enough and change it if necessary.
> 
> Stomping round the bowl is fine and helps with pooping. Some people even use their bath or kitchen sink (carefully rinsed to be soap free)
> 
> Try not to put human emotions on a tort having a strop about freedom to roam - it is hard, I know!
> 
> If this noise was a one off I wouldn't be too concerned. Respiratory infections are usually heard more than once.
> 
> "Struggling to breathe" bothers me and should be checked by a vet.


Linda av got a private email please that I can send u a video of Clyde breathing for u to look at coz u no what is normal and what isn't please


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning Jane


Good afternoon Laura, sorry to hear you are so worried about Clyde..


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> Linda av got a private email please that I can send u a video of Clyde breathing for u to look at coz u no what is normal and what isn't please


To me he is not struggling


JSWallace said:


> Good afternoon Laura, sorry to hear you are so worried about Clyde..


i just can't understand it he seems ok in himself he comes out to bask and potters but he goes into his hide box and sleeps his eyes are bright his noes his clear his breathing look normal to me it's just wen he's first lifted out bath it's look as tho he's panicked himself and got worked up coz he could nt get out after a minute he's bak to normal wen there is something on the food slate ie Komodo pellets he will eat everything but he's just not eaten for 2 days :-(


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> To me he is not struggling
> 
> i just can't understand it he seems ok in himself he comes out to bask and potters but he goes into his hide box and sleeps his eyes are bright his noes his clear his breathing look normal to me it's just wen he's first lifted out bath it's look as tho he's panicked himself and got worked up coz he could nt get out after a minute he's bak to normal wen there is something on the food slate ie Komodo pellets he will eat everything but he's just not eaten for 2 days :-(


What do you soak him in Laura? I find that if I put Nelly in a shallow bowl that she can see out of then she just goes frantic to get out. If I put her in the sink that she can't see out of then she sits still for as long as I leave her be..


----------



## Laura1412

I soak him in a washing up bowl a black one he's used to sit in there for ages but now after 5 mins he's stressing and goin mad to get out but he's started comin out of his hide around 6:30 am so wen I'm getting up to bath him he's been basking so I think with him bein warm that's y he's not settling in there now


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> I soak him in a washing up bowl a black one he's used to sit in there for ages but now after 5 mins he's stressing and goin mad to get out but he's started comin out of his hide around 6:30 am so wen I'm getting up to bath him he's been basking so I think with him bein warm that's y he's not settling in there now


Does nelly mak like a tutting sound wen she's smelling things


----------



## JoesMum

Perhaps set the lights to come on ( and go off) a bit later Laura. So he isn't getting warm so early

I sent my email


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Perhaps set the lights to come on ( and go off) a bit later Laura. So he isn't getting warm so early
> 
> I sent my email


Thanks iv sent my videos I tried changing the lights but he still came out at 6:30 with out lights on


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Does nelly mak like a tutting sound wen she's smelling things


Mmm no, not that I have noticed..


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Mmm no, not that I have noticed..


Ok thanks


----------



## johnandjade

beer time!!! job canceled as hes not well.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> beer time!!! job canceled as hes not well.


Excuse for an earlier beer then!


----------



## johnandjade

wee bitta that!!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> wee bitta that!!


Blimey that brings back some memories!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Blimey that brings back some memories!




awesomeness


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> awesomeness


Was the first album I ever bought when I was 16. I still have it on vinyl but no way of playing it that way!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Was the first album I ever bought when I was 16. I still have it on vinyl but no way of playing it that way!




michale jackson , history :/


----------



## johnandjade

so my last water battles i had outside disappeared :/ 

my old bike anchor,


----------



## johnandjade

on the left wall. i'll just keep adding em, no doubt someone will empty them out


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so my last water battles i had outside disappeared :/
> 
> my old bike anchor,
> View attachment 204051
> View attachment 204052


----------



## JoesMum

My first album was Top of the Pops 1972 

First single was Queen Bohemian Rhapsody. 

I am very, very tired. Daughter has a proper interview in a couple of weeks and I agreed to go clothes shopping with her. 

Four hours later she bought a blouse and shoes in the shop we had visited first  I'm shattered!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> My first album was Top of the Pops 1972
> 
> First single was Queen Bohemian Rhapsody.
> 
> I am very, very tired. Daughter has a proper interview in a couple of weeks and I agreed to go clothes shopping with her.
> 
> Four hours later she bought a blouse and shoes in the shop we had visited first  I'm shattered!


Thank u so much Linda weight of my mind knowing his breathing looks and seems normal


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I think I still recovering from 4 hours at Bluewater. 

Today I really must do that ironing. The pile is glaring at me, daring me to touch it! Time to assert myself


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I think I still recovering from 4 hours at Bluewater.
> 
> Today I really must do that ironing. The pile is glaring at me, daring me to touch it! Time to assert myself




good morning mum 

good mornooning world


----------



## JSWallace

Good Morning all!


----------



## JSWallace

Nelly has found herself a nice sunny spot


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Nelly has found herself a nice sunny spot


Bless her how r u Jane ok


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Bless her how r u Jane ok


I'm good thanks Laura, how's Clyde today?


----------



## Laura1412

Still the same Jane he's been in bath for 30 mins which he wasn't happy about but as eaten a bit of food just out of curiosity I put in with his greens some Komodo pellets and he ate them all along with a few pieces of lettuce and kale now he is back dug in his hide box but has pooed on his dinner plate


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Iv got 25c cold end 27c middle 35c under basking and 23c in his hide box were he is spending a lot of the day he is comin out in a morning at 7 wen his light comes on and laying under his bulb he potters about his enclosure the he is bak in his hide some days in afternoon about 12 then for the 2 days he in it now and won't come bak out till the morning he ate really well Saturday he had the Komodo pellets coz that's all he seems interested in eating he ate some kale and escarole and frisie lettuce Sunday and that's it he's ate nothing yesterday and been to his slate this morning looked at it but not eaten he Wee yesterday and wee and poo Sunday I bathed him yesterday but was on,y in there 10 mins and he starts stressing and seem he's struggling to breath so I take him out he does drink out his water bowl tho as I c him I just can't understand y he is spending so much time in his hide box my humidity in the hide box is 76% the substrate is moist but if I squeeze it in my hand it just crumbles to pieces so it's not wet I'm just at a loss Linda I don't no what to do for the best he's alert and his eyes are clear no runny noes and breathing is normal


If by "struggling to breathe" you're noticing that the fleshy parts of him that protrude from his shell- around his neck and shoulders- are moving in and out faster, that is normal. Remember, tortoises have NO diaphragm like we do. To draw air in and out they use the muscles that are not encased by the shell. Whenever my Elsa gets excited, I can see her breathing faster!  If a tort is struggling to breathe, I believe they will have their mouth open and head stretched out. 
A mistake I made when I first got Elsa caused her distress in her soaks: I used water that was too hot! It felt pleasantly warm to me, but was much warmer than her basking temperature. When I measured the temp of her water and made it around 94*F, she loved it! So try checking to water temperature and make it close to one of the temperatures that he's used to in his enclosure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eyes some what closed stopping by to say CDR. Evening and all the rest. I keep falling asleep standin eyscant eead tf


----------



## Moozillion

Laura, I also found that it took a while (as in about 3 weeks) for Elsa to get used to the idea of soaking. I use the largest tub I can find, with high sides, and drape a couple of towels over one end to make a sort of cave she can hide under if she feels exposed. After I put her in the tub, i set my timer for 20 min and walk off. Initially, i sat and watched her for a while, because, like you, I was worried at her distress. For the first 1 week or so of daily soaks she would breathe faster and walk rapidly up and down her tub. Because I knew her bath temperatures were good, I just left her there. After a few days of this, she started walking slower during her treks up and down the length of the tub. Finally, after about 2 weeks total, she must have decided, "well, I can't get out and she WILL take me out later, so there's no point in trekking around. I guess I'll just sit here and wait."

Now when I put her in her tub, she stretches out and stays in one spot! I tell her it's "spa time!" 

@Laura1412


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The night shift seem to have been having early nights. Also, our clocks went forward last weekend so I think we're going to bed an hour earlier relative to the USA than we were.
> 
> Good morning all. It's a drizzly damp start to the day. That's better than 2013 when this happened
> View attachment 203998
> 
> 
> Our bluet-it is still a bachelor and frankly, unless he starts clearing up a bit, I can see why he can't persuade a girlfriend to move in. I swear there are empty lager cans and takeaway boxes under the mess. He's just using the box to crash out at night.
> View attachment 203997


HAHAHA!!!!! He needs a cleaning service!


----------



## Moozillion

Laura, since your descriptions of Clyde are of a healthy tortoise, I believe the quacking noise is also normal. Male tortoises will make a quacking or grunting noise when the are in the act of ...ummm...making babies, and our Elsa quacked at my husband once when he picked her up. I'm very jealous- she's never quacked at me! 
I do NOT mean to make light of your concerns- I just want to reassure you. 

@Laura1412


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's time for me to go. I'm falling asleep with my phone in my hand and then I drop my phone good morning/nigh all.


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Laura, since your descriptions of Clyde are of a healthy tortoise, I believe the quacking noise is also normal. Male tortoises will make a quacking or grunting noise when the are in the act of ...ummm...making babies, and our Elsa quacked at my husband once when he picked her up. I'm very jealous- she's never quacked at me!
> I do NOT mean to make light of your concerns- I just want to reassure you.
> 
> @Laura1412


Thank u @Moozillion i appreciate ur help and advice my Clyde wen in bath is ok it's wen I take him out his head is bobbin up n down like he's got hiccups lol If that makes sense but after bein in towel a min his breathing is normal the noise he made yesterday iv Neva heard him make that before it was so strange like a quack croak cluck something along them lines but iv bathed him today and handled him and he as nt made the noise so hopefully it's ok he's eaten today also but only small amounts but I put in some pellet food along with the greens n the craft sod eat them all diggin thru the greens with his noes to find them I will just monitor him and see how he goes he is alert and comes out his hide box on his own every morning I don't have to get him up he basks potters around a little then back to hide box and digs in


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u @Moozillion i appreciate ur help and advice my Clyde wen in bath is ok it's wen I take him out his head is bobbin up n down like he's got hiccups lol If that makes sense but after bein in towel a min his breathing is normal the noise he made yesterday iv Neva heard him make that before it was so strange like a quack croak cluck something along them lines but iv bathed him today and handled him and he as nt made the noise so hopefully it's ok he's eaten today also but only small amounts but I put in some pellet food along with the greens n the craft sod eat them all diggin thru the greens with his noes to find them I will just monitor him and see how he goes he is alert and comes out his hide box on his own every morning I don't have to get him up he basks potters around a little then back to hide box and digs in


He sounds like a contented tortoise doing what tortoises do!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> He sounds like a contented tortoise doing what tortoises do!


He's causing me more stress with worry lol bless him


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends


Good evenooning John. Have you had a good day?

I have been out to lunch with a couple of friends, eaten too much (drunk only Diet Coke and tea though) and spent hours putting the world to rights


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning John. Have you had a good day?
> 
> I have been out to lunch with a couple of friends, eaten too much (drunk only Diet Coke and tea though) and spent hours putting the world to rights




sounds like that's just what you needed 

i'm having a discussion with a chap who doesn't seem to understand the concept of homers.. 


you bring the car to me at home, i am employed as a valeter however, my homers are just that.. off the radar. 

grrr :/


----------



## johnandjade

tonight i'm having bucky!



the commotion lotion, the wreck the hoose juice

..glasga' table wine


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> tonight i'm having bucky!
> View attachment 204104
> 
> 
> the commotion lotion, the wreck the hoose juice
> 
> ..glasga' table wine


You like that stuff?!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> You like that stuff?!




when the notion takes, its not exactly a beverage to be savoured or enjoyed.. on the bud now


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> You like that stuff?!



Well somebody must. It's always on the shelves of the supermarkets.


----------



## johnandjade

i think finally this chap understands the concept of homers


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter just back from a long day out in the field. 

Morning and evening on reptile translocation (didn't find any)

In between she was invited to join the Project Officer for a local conservation project to join him on a walk with a local and his wife who have lived in the area for decades and remember the area pretty much since the 1940s. It's all part of engaging with the community and building knowledge of the site which is becoming a local nature reserve. 

Daughter said he was fascinating... bloke in his 80s ... who knew all about the history and the wildlife of the area. He has grass snakes and adders in his garden and a buzzard nests nearby. It sounds like daughter and he got on like a house on fire much to the delight of the project officer who has limited ecological knowledge. She's decided she has new grandparents I think.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> when the notion takes, its not exactly a beverage to be savoured or enjoyed.. on the bud now


Yea I would stick with the bud..


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Well somebody must. It's always on the shelves of the supermarkets.


Maybe it's always on the shelves because nobody buys it!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter just back from a long day out in the field.
> 
> Morning and evening on reptile translocation (didn't find any)
> 
> In between she was invited to join the Project Officer for a local conservation project to join him on a walk with a local and his wife who have lived in the area for decades and remember the area pretty much since the 1940s. It's all part of engaging with the community and building knowledge of the site which is becoming a local nature reserve.
> 
> Daughter said he was fascinating... bloke in his 80s ... who knew all about the history and the wildlife of the area. He has grass snakes and adders in his garden and a buzzard nests nearby. It sounds like daughter and he got on like a house on fire much to the delight of the project officer who has limited ecological knowledge. She's decided she has new grandparents I think.




brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

johns in a mood, stupid nasty shell rot is definitely on my hand, i have scratched it so much it's oozing out, the wrist is also bad tonight, sice apparently there are no stronger meds than co codamol all i can do is vodka. i'll be suffering tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> johns in a mood, stupid nasty shell rot is definitely on my hand, i have scratched it so much it's oozing out, the wrist is also bad tonight, sice apparently there are no stronger meds than co codamol all i can do is vodka. i'll be suffering tomorrow




Occupational hazard in your trade 

Athlete's foot cream works for human shell rot too. Get a dressing over it tonight so you don't scratch it in your sleep


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Occupational hazard in your trade
> 
> Athlete's foot cream works for human shell rot too. Get a dressing over it tonight so you don't scratch it in your sleep




been a year now mum


----------



## johnandjade

fidos bath ,






he loves it


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> been a year now mum


Takes a long time if it's your nails that are affected, minimum six months treatment for finger nails


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> fidos bath ,
> View attachment 204120
> View attachment 204121
> View attachment 204122
> 
> 
> 
> he loves it


Bless Fido he's lovely


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> been a year now mum


I wonder if spray plaster like this can be used on it to keep it dry?
http://www.boots.com/boots-spray-plaster-40ml-10077327

That's the problem. The skin is damp for so long.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you wonderful bunch


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning you wonderful bunch


Good mornooning John! 

Good morning everyone else


----------



## JSWallace

Good morning all, is a nice sunny one here, but cold..


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all how r we all my clyde come out today and eat really well


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all how r we all my clyde come out today and eat really well


That's such good news Laura


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies


Morning john


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> That's such good news Laura


Thanks Jane iv took half of the top off and fine bak to my mvb bulb


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning ladies


Morning John


----------



## JoesMum

Glad to hear Clyde is doing better Laura. 

Daughter has heard she's being upgraded to bats from reptiles with the ecology company shortly. Their hourly rate is much better than the supermarket petrol station so she's decided that she's good to leave the petrol station. Resignation going in tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Glad to hear Clyde is doing better Laura.
> 
> Daughter has heard she's being upgraded to bats from reptiles with the ecology company shortly. Their hourly rate is much better than the supermarket petrol station so she's decided that she's good to leave the petrol station. Resignation going in tomorrow.


YAAAYYY!!!!  Congratulations to daughter!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Glad to hear Clyde is doing better Laura.
> 
> Daughter has heard she's being upgraded to bats from reptiles with the ecology company shortly. Their hourly rate is much better than the supermarket petrol station so she's decided that she's good to leave the petrol station. Resignation going in tomorrow.


Thanks Linda he still went bak into his hide at 10:30 and as nt moved since but he as eaten now yesterday and today


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda he still went bak into his hide at 10:30 and as nt moved since but he as eaten now yesterday and today


Some days they do just turn in early. If they're not hungry and there's nobody to chase off the territory then why waste energy ?


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Some days they do just turn in early. If they're not hungry and there's nobody to chase off the territory then why waste energy ?


Yea suppose he's been active today the time he was out plodding about and climbing but can I just ask how can I get a baskin spot reading with an open topped enclosure coz the probe I'm using is nt getting above 32c at shell height and I'm using a 100w mvb bulb I can't under stand it also Linda with the top off my humidity is down to 48/55% now in my main enclosure


----------



## johnandjade

all done, hungry boy!! never stopped for lunch :/

have a project preped up for tomorrow, black BMW needing some tartan spartan magic


----------



## Laura1412

I no it don't look great now but do u think that will be better than a plexiglass top to keep humidity right iv ad to put on a top so the cat don't get in lol @JoesMum


----------



## Moozillion

I don't think that lid will help keep humidity in, I'm afraid.
2 things help me keep my humidity up. One is live plants- even in pots so your tort can't trample them. Live plants put out a lot of moisture.

The other thing is that I keep the deeper levels of the substrate very moist. I assume your enclosure is water-proofed in the inside?
I get a large pitcher of water (sometimes I use warm water), dig a hole about halfway down into the substrate (mine is 4-6 inches deep) and slowly pour in the water. Once the water in the hole has gone down, I rake the top substrate back in place. That way, the top stays DRY while the moisture from below slowly evaporates up through the substrate and into the air, adding the needed humidity. Since Elsa's indoor enclosure is fairly large, I use more than 1 pitcher of water, just depending on how the hygrometer registers.
I hope this helps!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> I don't think that lid will help keep humidity in, I'm afraid.
> 2 things help me keep my humidity up. One is live plants- even in pots so your tort can't trample them. Live plants put out a lot of moisture.
> 
> The other thing is that I keep the deeper levels of the substrate very moist. I assume your enclosure is water-proofed in the inside?
> I get a large pitcher of water (sometimes I use warm water), dig a hole about halfway down into the substrate (mine is 4-6 inches deep) and slowly pour in the water. Once the water in the hole has gone down, I rake the top substrate back in place. That way, the top stays DRY while the moisture from below slowly evaporates up through the substrate and into the air, adding the needed humidity. Since Elsa's indoor enclosure is fairly large, I use more than 1 pitcher of water, just depending on how the hygrometer registers.
> I hope this helps!


Thanks I need to let the humidity out iv had a plexiglass cover on but as he's an adult Russian he don't need high humidity as it's not good for them so iv dumped the plexiglass top as with that on my humidity was in the 70s ones I dumped water in to moisten substrate and now put on the top with mesh and the humidity is down to 45/50% were it should be at last just my hide that's humid but I believe that's ok  @Moozillion thank u for ur help


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks I need to let the humidity out iv had a plexiglass cover on but as he's an adult Russian he don't need high humidity as it's not good for them so iv dumped the plexiglass top as with that on my humidity was in the 70s ones I dumped water in to moisten substrate and now put on the top with mesh and the humidity is down to 45/50% were it should be at last just my hide that's humid but I believe that's ok  @Moozillion thank u for ur help


Oopsie!!!! I misunderstood!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Oopsie!!!! I misunderstood!!!


It's ok I appreciate ur help and advice r u ok


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
Hope everyone's fine.
I've had a busy few days - canoeing on the local canal yesterday which was great in the sunshine and only one of the group fell in - my supply teaching assistant! Of course the kids thought it was hilarious! Poor chap.
Today I've been at the hospital having a nerve conduction test and it's official - a lot of people do get on them!
Seems I have borderline carpal tunnel syndrome, and need to have even more tests to solve the riddle of my numbness, but I'm sure it's nothing serious.
Lola had a short time out in the garden today and was a bit more relaxed - even grazed a little. It was lovely to see him with the sun on his back. Then the daft thing tried to turn around half way through his kitty tunnel and got stuck so needed a helping hand. I think he's grown since he last used it and why he didn't just carry on the few more steps to the other end I don't know! Silly tort.
Anyway just popped in to see how you are all are and not its time to pop out again and say Nos Da.
Only one more day then my holiday starts!
Happy Friday!!


----------



## JSWallace

Evening all. Son just came in saying he had a present for me, it was a big fat hedgehog!! We were all so excited! He had picked it up from side of a busy road, it is now safely in our garden. Son worrying now that his coat is infested with fleas!!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Evening all. Son just came in saying he had a present for me, it was a big fat hedgehog!! We were all so excited! He had picked it up from side of a busy road, it is now safely in our garden. Son worrying now that his coat is infested with fleas!!


Hedgehogs are adorable!!!
We don't have them here in the US except as pets. When I worked in New Zealand I got to see some wild ones!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> Hedgehogs are adorable!!!
> We don't have them here in the US except as pets. When I worked in New Zealand I got to see some wild ones!!!!!


You keep them as pets? Until recently they were very common here but sadly their numbers are in dramatic decline...


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> You keep them as pets? Until recently they were very common here but sadly their numbers are in dramatic decline...


Yes. They are not native here and are imported as exotic pets.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Yes. They are not native here and are imported as exotic pets.


I think it's a different species of hedgehog used in the pet trade... a pygmy species. 

Our garden hedgehogs are much bigger. They'd need too much space indoors.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all


Good mornooning John. 

My phone has learned mornooning as a word 

Isn't it amazing what a few days of good weather can do for your mood?

In our garden, the daffodils are pretty much over but the apple tree is just coming into blossom.

My hayfever is pretty much done too  I'll have problems if I'm near oil seed rape fields, but other than that no more until next year


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I think it's a different species of hedgehog used in the pet trade... a pygmy species.
> 
> Our garden hedgehogs are much bigger. They'd need too much space indoors.


Yes I know somebody who had one, an African pygmy species. Not a good pet really, spiky, nocturnal and smelly!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning John.
> 
> My phone has learned mornooning as a word
> 
> Isn't it amazing what a few days of good weather can do for your mood?
> 
> In our garden, the daffodils are pretty much over but the apple tree is just coming into blossom.
> 
> My hayfever is pretty much done too  I'll have problems if I'm near oil seed rape fields, but other than that no more until next year


Has been lovely weather here too Linda, I struck lucky with my week off work!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all


Morning John and good morning everybody else in here


----------



## JoesMum

There are blackbirds nest building in a bush the other side of our fence. 

Unfortunately, a cat has found it already and was stood on the fence peering in. It's a ginger menace that regularly takes wood pigeons from the lawn. 

I think the blackbirds need a different nest site


----------



## JoesMum

And I finally got a new pound coin


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning John.
> 
> My phone has learned mornooning as a word
> 
> Isn't it amazing what a few days of good weather can do for your mood?
> 
> In our garden, the daffodils are pretty much over but the apple tree is just coming into blossom.
> 
> My hayfever is pretty much done too  I'll have problems if I'm near oil seed rape fields, but other than that no more until next year




woohoo , sounds like you're in for an awesome weekend


----------



## johnandjade

got in to work an hour early for my mission...




i could spend all day on it but it's good enough


----------



## johnandjade

1420, last car and will only take an hour


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> 1420, last car and will only take an hour


Well done John. Good day's work... and it's Friday! 

Daughter has had 3 invitations to interview for graduate jobs today! She's on cloud 9


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well done John. Good day's work... and it's Friday!
> 
> Daughter has had 3 invitations to interview for graduate jobs today! She's on cloud 9




awww brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

all done , running base tomorrow so have to pop in on way home. then to asda for bud


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhahh!! a ruler, ruler!


----------



## johnandjade

a wee rest on the way home, sat contemplating life


----------



## johnandjade

my contemplation face


----------



## johnandjade

... my forehead needs ironing


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 204247
> 
> 
> my contemplation face


Who's the guy behind you?!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Who's the guy behind you?!




i'm not sure. 

fountain gardens, paisley. there is a few


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> i'm not sure.
> 
> fountain gardens, paisley. there is a few


Impressive looking fountain, are they walruses?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And I finally got a new pound coin
> View attachment 204230


Lovely!!!! 
It looks like a shamrock for Ireland, a thistle for Scotland, a leek for Wales and a Rose for England? Am I right?

Our American coins are more boring: just portraits of presidents.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> ahhhahh!! a ruler, ruler!
> View attachment 204242
> View attachment 204243


LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Impressive looking fountain, are they walruses?


Oh, MY!!!!!  It DOES look like a walrus!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Yes I know somebody who had one, an African pygmy species. Not a good pet really, spiky, nocturnal and smelly!


Aha!!!! I didn't know that!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> There are blackbirds nest building in a bush the other side of our fence.
> 
> Unfortunately, a cat has found it already and was stood on the fence peering in. It's a ginger menace that regularly takes wood pigeons from the lawn.
> 
> I think the blackbirds need a different nest site


That's SO nerve-wracking!!!!
We had bluebirds nesting in our yard several years ago, and our neighbor's cat was quite the hunter. I was on pins and needles for weeks, but the cat never found the nest box! 
Good luck to your blackbirds!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ... my forehead needs ironing


I'm not volunteering. I LOATHE ironing !


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!!  It DOES look like a walrus!!!!!


From Wikipedia 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fountain_Gardens,_Paisley


> In the centre of the park an ornate fountain was constructed. The A listed fountain consists of dolphins, herons, cherubs and walruses.
> George Smith and Company of the Sun Foundry in Glasgow constructed the fountain in 1868. Stained-glass artist and designer Daniel Cottier was enlisted to paint and colour the monument.



The statue is probably Rabbie himself


> A statue of Robert Burns was erected in the gardens in 1896. It is sited adjacent to the fountain. It was constructed by Frederick William Pomeroy.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> From Wikipedia
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fountain_Gardens,_Paisley
> 
> 
> The statue is probably Rabbie himself


Ha, so they are walruses!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> From Wikipedia
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fountain_Gardens,_Paisley
> 
> 
> The statue is probably Rabbie himself


I wonder how they settled on those particular animals...are they symbolic or just fun, do you think?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I wonder how they settled on those particular animals...are they symbolic or just fun, do you think?


According to this article

The gardens were


> purchased by Thomas Coats of Ferguslie, a member of the famous cotton thread family, who ran the Paisley manufacturing company J.& P. Coats.



The fountain...


> ...features four life-sized walruses, thought to be a reference to Coats’ penchant for hunting animals in the Arctic.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all - what a beautiful day it's been.
Finished for 2 weeks now!
(I'll try not to cheer too loudly)
Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 204247
> 
> 
> my contemplation face



You can drink in public??


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - what a beautiful day it's been.
> Finished for 2 weeks now!
> (I'll try not to cheer too loudly)
> Hope you've all had a good day.


EASTER HOLIDAY!

There, I have shouted it for you  It's a 2 week vacation in UK schools


----------



## JSWallace

Momof4 said:


> You can drink in public??


In most places yes you can..


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> You can drink in public??


Yes, the laws here are much less restrictive than in North America, including Canada, regarding alcohol. 

It's the same across Europe


----------



## Momof4

JSWallace said:


> In most places yes you can..



You guys are so lucky!!!!


----------



## Momof4

We are now on Easter holiday!!
WooHoo!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

It's a chilly Saturday morning - just 4C / 39F but it is due to get very warm later.

We are heading out to London today for a bit of culture. We are going to see the David Hockney exhibition at the Tate and have a spot of lunch.

Son came home for the weekend yesterday. We saw him for roughly 5 minutes between his arrival and him going out with his mates.  JoesDad says son rolled in at 4am, but I didn't hear him.  Maybe we will see son this evening!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Impressive looking fountain, are they walruses?




yip  it was recently restored


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - what a beautiful day it's been.
> Finished for 2 weeks now!
> (I'll try not to cheer too loudly)
> Hope you've all had a good day.




WOOOPP WOOOP


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> You can drink in public??




i plead the fith :/


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> You guys are so lucky!!!!




here it is illegal, usually a fine of around £40 i think


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's a chilly Saturday morning - just 4C / 39F but it is due to get very warm later.
> 
> We are heading out to London today for a bit of culture. We are going to see the David Hockney exhibition at the Tate and have a spot of lunch.
> 
> Son came home for the weekend yesterday. We saw him for roughly 5 minutes between his arrival and him going out with his mates.  JoesDad says son rolled in at 4am, but I didn't hear him.  Maybe we will see son this evening!




good morning mum, someone will need a fry up!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum, someone will need a fry up!


Something like that


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> here it is illegal, usually a fine of around £40 i think


Ooh yes. I just googled. Local law to your area. It's been illegal in the Glasgow area since 1996 but is still legal in Edinburgh. 

Local by-laws are tricky things!

I shall have to correct what I said to "it's legal in most places in the UK". 

Let's just say that Glasgow had a reputation for a less good relationship with alcohol in the past which is probably what prompted the by law.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Ooh yes. I just googled. Local law to your area. It's been illegal in the Glasgow area since 1996 but is still legal in Edinburgh.
> 
> Local by-laws are tricky things!
> 
> I shall have to correct what I said to "it's legal in most places in the UK".
> 
> Let's just say that Glasgow had a reputation for a less good relationship with alcohol in the past which is probably what prompted the by law.


My house backs onto playing fields which have a bylaw prohibiting any alcohol consumption..


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum, someone will need a fry up!


My son rolled in around 4.30, he came into my room switched the light on and asked me if I would like some of his kebab!!

I really want to go to the David Hockney exhibition, reviews all seem to rave about it. Will be interesting to see what you think Linda.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Morning John, working today?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> WOOOPP WOOOP


Lucky you! I hope we keep this weather for you..


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> My son rolled in around 4.30, he came into my room switched the light on and asked me if I would like some of his kebab!!


Oh dear. He must have been pretty drunk. He's lucky you didn't murder him there and then.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. He must have been pretty drunk. He's lucky you didn't murder him there and then.


He's very lucky, I might get my own back today, find some particularly irksome household task for him to do..


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> He's very lucky, I might get my own back today, find some particularly irksome household task for him to do..


 tee hee hee....


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey everyone, I've been in the countryside and I brought some weeds back for spud. I'm pretty sure they're sow thistle but just wanted to double check... What do you think?


----------



## JoesMum

Spud's mum said:


> Hey everyone, I've been in the countryside and I brought some weeds back for spud. I'm pretty sure they're sow thistle but just wanted to double check... What do you think?
> View attachment 204281
> View attachment 204282


Sow thistle = perfect 

I hope Spud appreciates them


----------



## johnandjade

the shift at work wasmurder!! 

now i have homers on, all set up


----------



## Lyn W

What a beautiful day here again. 
Lola's had an hour out in the sun and seemed pretty relaxed about it all.
It was lovely to see him stretched out soaking up the uvb.
Who'd have thought watching a tortoise lying about doing nothing could bring so much pleasure?
Certainly not me until 3 years ago!
Hope you are all having a lovely sunny Saturday too.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I really want to go to the David Hockney exhibition, reviews all seem to rave about it. Will be interesting to see what you think Linda.



On our way home now and I loved it. It's a big exhibition - lots to see - Twelve rooms!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful day here again.
> Lola's had an hour out in the sun and seemed pretty relaxed about it all.
> It was lovely to see him stretched out soaking up the uvb.
> Who'd have thought watching a tortoise lying about doing nothing could bring so much pleasure?
> Certainly not me until 3 years ago!
> Hope you are all having a lovely sunny Saturday too.


Go Lola! I'm glad he was relaxed enough to enjoy some outdoors time


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope we all well and having a relaxing saturday


----------



## johnandjade

1940... finally sat down! 3 jobs done, 

wash, dry, wheels n tyres, windows, dash and hoover.

job2, paint restoration and hoover

job 3, wash, dry, hoover. 

DAY OFF TOMORROW!!! (possibly)


----------



## johnandjade

wash bay,



valet bay



and an arial shot,



this car was pink, and the roof was like 80 grit!


----------



## johnandjade

reward time!!! i got an amazon fire stick   , beer and vodka as well and cash, woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

the glass is from uncle ed


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 204298
> 
> 
> the glass is from uncle ed


Well earned


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> On our way home now and I loved it. It's a big exhibition - lots to see - Twelve rooms!


Excellent, will try and get down to see it


----------



## Momof4

ADAM!!! WHERE ARE YOU?!?!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends.


----------



## johnandjade

we have a chap who likes to park his car in the most awkward places, or takes up 2 spaces... apparently he's been spotted staggering out the car, i look out the window this morning and


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> we have a chap who likes to park his car in the most awkward places, or takes up 2 spaces... apparently he's been spotted staggering out the car, i look out the window this morning and
> View attachment 204319
> View attachment 204320


Can't say I blame whoever did that to his car!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

We're due to have summer today in the UK. Temperatures in the mid 20s Celsius (mid 70s F)

Being British, we can guarantee that the two days of public holidays over Easter will bring a rapid change

And we'll also all be making dry comments about that being it for this year... Autumn next week


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> ADAM!!! WHERE ARE YOU?!?!


He was around last night. 9pm UK time according to site stats. He's just not posting


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Can't say I blame whoever did that to his car!




i think i know who, though it honestly wasn't me. i would used eggs or brake cleaner. i have a feeling they will be reporting him to the cops for drink driving.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> He was around last night. 9pm UK time according to site stats. He's just not posting




good morning mum . 

good to see he's keeping an eye on us, im taking his absence as positive as he should be charging on with his work.


----------



## johnandjade

i crashed out on the armadillo last night, and dont plan on moving off it till it's time for bed . the firestick is awesome! watching the new resident evil, trainspotting 2 next


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i crashed out on the armadillo last night, and dont plan on moving off it till it's time for bed . the firestick is awesome! watching the new resident evil, trainspotting 2 next


We are being more active... exercise freaks that we are (not). 

Walking to the pub for lunch  ... good day to be in the beer garden


----------



## Stuart S.

Good morning from the far west everyone, I hope y'all have a great Sunday!


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning from the far west everyone, I hope y'all have a great Sunday!


Good morning to you! I hope your day turns out as good as it has over here. 

We Brits are enjoying unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you! I hope your day turns out as good as it has over here.
> 
> We Brits are enjoying unseasonably warm weather.


It's been wonderful here today, spent all day in the garden drinking gin and tonic!


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you! I hope your day turns out as good as it has over here.
> 
> We Brits are enjoying unseasonably warm weather.



Same here! We still a lot of snow in our yard but where we have direct sunlight, our ground temp was 56F (13C) yesterday! I was tempted to bring Spur out for some sunshine but figured I better wait a while longer  so I picked up all of the pine cones where the snow had melted to make room for the dandelions that are coming in


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Same here! We still a lot of snow in our yard but where we have direct sunlight, our ground temp was 56F (13C) yesterday! I was tempted to bring Spur out for some sunshine but figured I better wait a while longer  so I picked up all of the pine cones where the snow had melted to make room for the dandelions that are coming in


You have it slightly more extreme in Alaska!

I find it hard to imagine living with those weather conditions : D 


It's normal to you. You probably find our very changeable weather equally strange. It's very difficult to forecast more than a couple of days ahead here in the UK. We're enjoying sunshine and heat today, but there's still a risk of frost, even here in south, until the middle of May. And even in this weather we'll be wondering if might need a raincoat 'just in case'


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> You have it slightly more extreme in Alaska!
> 
> I find it hard to imagine living with those weather conditions : D
> 
> 
> It's normal to you. You probably find our very changeable weather equally strange. It's very difficult to forecast more than a couple of days ahead here in the UK. We're enjoying sunshine and heat today, but there's still a risk of frost, even here in south, until the middle of May. And even in this weather we'll be wondering if might need a raincoat 'just in case'




It can get pretty extreme here but I still have my Texas blood that tends to freeze up if it gets too cold lol we live in the "tropics" of Alaska as they say so we have incredible summers but I totally understand what you mean regarding not being able to predict the weather, I always have a light jacket and rain gear in my truck, "just in case"


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi roomies


----------



## Laura1412

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies


Hi norl r u ok n the girls on there new homes


----------



## Lyn W

A late good evening to you all.
A beautiful, even warmer, day again but Lola not so keen to be out and wouldn`t settle today.
Honestly - he`s so fickle
I`ve spent most the day trying to pick the padlock on my shed as I`ve lost the keys and wanted my deckchairs.
There`s some good videos on YouTube for all would be burglars!
Sadly though I failed - couldn`t quite get the home made tools right - so you`re quite safe with me!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> He was around last night. 9pm UK time according to site stats. He's just not posting




I hope he's just busy! 
We miss him


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We are being more active... exercise freaks that we are (not).
> 
> Walking to the pub for lunch  ... good day to be in the beer garden


That's my kind of exercise!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, it's monday again


----------



## Stuart S.

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, it's monday again



Good morning (almost) only 9PM here


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning (almost) only 9PM here


Good morning all! And Good Evening to Stuart!

It's nearly 7am here. 

Today I have a man coming to deal with some trees, none of which belong to us. 

There's a row of Leylandii fir trees one side of our garden that have got too big for their boots and a pine tree the other. 

(Our garden has boundaries with 5 neighbours - it's a bit of a strange shape)

The very elderly neighbours owning the trees are happy for us to get them sorted out and sometimes it's just not worth arguing about the bill.


----------



## johnandjade

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning (almost) only 9PM here




ah, good evenooning then sir


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! And Good Evening to Stuart!
> 
> It's nearly 7am here.
> 
> Today I have a man coming to deal with some trees, none of which belong to us.
> 
> There's a row of Leylandii fir trees one side of our garden that have got too big for their boots and a pine tree the other.
> 
> (Our garden has boundaries with 5 neighbours - it's a bit of a strange shape)
> 
> The very elderly neighbours owning the trees are happy for us to get them sorted out and sometimes it's just not worth arguing about the bill.




good morning mum , your neighbors are really lucky to have you! 

hope you're stocked up on tea and biscuits


----------



## johnandjade

spent all day yesterday watching horrors and drinking.. made for some interesting dreams last night!! 

time to wake up..


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hope you're stocked up on tea and biscuits


Just waiting for my Tesco delivery 

Daughter is off to Flatford in Suffolk today (extreme East of England) 

It's where John Constable painted one of his most famous pictures... called 'Flatford Mill' 



She's going there for an environmental training course rather than painting and gets back on Wednesday.


----------



## johnandjade

i have to do the paperwork from saturdays shift still, terrible shift! staff not showing or even calling in! another lad drunk and drinking on shift, and full boonas added on at end of shift.. grr! i don't get any extra pay for doing it so i'm calling my boss today and refusing to do it again 

3 or 4 weeks ago i did a favour for a mechanic.. every time i have been in he has said he had beer for me, still nothing, so i have to go be nasty as he's obviously taking the urate grr. 

BRING IT ON MONDAY!!! (insert warface)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just waiting for my Tesco delivery
> 
> Daughter is off to Flatford in Suffolk today (extreme East of England)
> 
> It's where John Constable painted one of his most famous pictures... called 'Flatford Mill'
> View attachment 204416
> 
> 
> She's going there for an environmental training course rather than painting and gets back on Wednesday.




delivery of the shopping rocks doesn't it  

hope daughter has a great experience and good weather


----------



## johnandjade

bacon and sausage mc muffin time, to sideways mc d's !


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> bacon and sausage mc muffin time, to sideways mc d's !


Don't spill it 

I really fancy a sausage and egg mcmuffin


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! my mates in working with me today


----------



## JoesMum

Rather embarrassed tree man has just phoned from 10 miles away where a customer has told him he wasn't expected until tomorrow. He's coming to us tomorrow now!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! And Good Evening to Stuart!
> 
> It's nearly 7am here.
> 
> Today I have a man coming to deal with some trees, none of which belong to us.
> 
> There's a row of Leylandii fir trees one side of our garden that have got too big for their boots and a pine tree the other.
> 
> (Our garden has boundaries with 5 neighbours - it's a bit of a strange shape)
> 
> The very elderly neighbours owning the trees are happy for us to get them sorted out and sometimes it's just not worth arguing about the bill.



Good morning Linda,
Hope your man checks for nests!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Linda,
> Hope your man checks for nests!


Don't worry. I have been studying hard. The trees appear completely clear, but I know enough about birds to get him to check too


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all quite chilly here today but at least it's dry. Can carry on tidying garden.
I have a blackbird nesting in some shrubs, and the female is quite happy to flit around and stop and stare at me!
Hope the neighbours cats don't spot it.


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Ed! How are your hatchlings doing? Any new pics of them?
Any more Hatch?  @ZEROPILOT


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, ups and downs today:/. i told my boss about my gripes with running base, so hopefully that'll get the ball rolling for change. 

i made a genuine mistake on saturday, had 2 demo cars to clean, i had beer to take i was owed out of one... i took it out the wrong one! 
by time i noticed one lad had already burst it open so i was in a pickle... i couldn't correct the mistake as it was different case of beer.. and i wasn't wanting to say he was drinking on shift as he is a friend as well.... 

so, i waited till closing up to hand the keys back to the chap who owed me, and explained the mix up on my part, a can missing as the lad had took for way home.. and i have replaced with one of mine if he can let his co worker know they are in the fridge and my apologies. 

so... up come the chap to collect car, 'thats not my beer' 

em yes it is, it was in your car. (explained mix up again) 

'no its not' 

emm, it was in your car. 

'no it wasn't' 

so we can have it then?!? 

'yes' 



well as you can imagine i was over the moon and relieved. my boss came in today, he had a call from the sales manager absolutely fuming as it was his!! i explained the mix up though didn't say about the lad drinking on shift, obviously i said i would replace it.... hes on blooming holiday!! 

i hope it doesn't, but they may check cameras.. in which case they will see our guy drinking on shift... it may be a him or me for the boot situation


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Ed! How are your hatchlings doing? Any new pics of them?
> Any more Hatch?  @ZEROPILOT




allo' mooz  

i recived an email from ed recently saying he was taking a brake also... perhaps he and adam have run off together


----------



## johnandjade

oh and i owe jade money i borrowed, but i don't have it  i miss calculated bills


----------



## johnandjade

wibble on


----------



## johnandjade

on the up side, my mate who can actually do his job well is working with me for a while  and i got a lift home


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey everyone! 

I finally have shorts! I had problems finding some my size as they were all baggy around my legs... I hate having skinny legs! 

So today I got some cheap jeans and cut them and I think they turned out pretty good for the first time. I'm going to add a few rips but this is them now


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Ed! How are your hatchlings doing? Any new pics of them?
> Any more Hatch?  @ZEROPILOT




Ed has been quiet too! 
I read more than post but I love you guys!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, ups and downs today:/. i told my boss about my gripes with running base, so hopefully that'll get the ball rolling for change.
> 
> i made a genuine mistake on saturday, had 2 demo cars to clean, i had beer to take i was owed out of one... i took it out the wrong one!
> by time i noticed one lad had already burst it open so i was in a pickle... i couldn't correct the mistake as it was different case of beer.. and i wasn't wanting to say he was drinking on shift as he is a friend as well....
> 
> so, i waited till closing up to hand the keys back to the chap who owed me, and explained the mix up on my part, a can missing as the lad had took for way home.. and i have replaced with one of mine if he can let his co worker know they are in the fridge and my apologies.
> 
> so... up come the chap to collect car, 'thats not my beer'
> 
> em yes it is, it was in your car. (explained mix up again)
> 
> 'no its not'
> 
> emm, it was in your car.
> 
> 'no it wasn't'
> 
> so we can have it then?!?
> 
> 'yes'
> 
> 
> 
> well as you can imagine i was over the moon and relieved. my boss came in today, he had a call from the sales manager absolutely fuming as it was his!! i explained the mix up though didn't say about the lad drinking on shift, obviously i said i would replace it.... hes on blooming holiday!!
> 
> i hope it doesn't, but they may check cameras.. in which case they will see our guy drinking on shift... it may be a him or me for the boot situation


Oh dear hope it won't come to that John. I doubt they'll check the cameras for something like a missing beer - but if it does you weren't the one drinking, although I can understand you worrying for your mate.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Ed has been quiet too!
> I read more than post but I love you guys!!


Ed's Ok but he has been busy catching up with himself and only pops in for short spells at the moment.
He said he'll be back when he's got the time.
Life has a habit of getting in the way sometimes.


----------



## Lyn W

Spud's mum said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I finally have shorts! I had problems finding some my size as they were all baggy around my legs... I hate having skinny legs!
> 
> So today I got some cheap jeans and cut them and I think they turned out pretty good for the first time. I'm going to add a few rips but this is them now
> View attachment 204440


Ah I remember doing that - a great way of recycling old jeans
Now all you need is the warmer temps back - not likely this week I don't think.


----------



## johnandjade

i don't think jades happy i don't know if she is working late or staying out... i don't want to ask :/


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh cripes!

I know you're afraid you'll get an answer you don't want to hear, but communication is key.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i don't think jades happy i don't know if she is working late or staying out... i don't want to ask :/


Oh dear. You really aren't having a good start to this week. 

Fingers crossed you can turn it all around


----------



## johnandjade

definitely bad books i feel. i'm just setting up spare room as i guess i'm in there tonight. i fear a domestic, if or when. the rents etc is paid, just 'other things' (which i very rarely ask jade to help with) that's left me short.


----------



## johnandjade

jades home, i had a bath run for me so i offered it up. explained why im short (due to both our expenses) which i cover and i think she understands.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jades home, i had a bath run for me so i offered it up. explained why im short (due to both our expenses) which i cover and i think she understands.


Good luck


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
The Georgia trip didn't go very well.
I took mom out of the nursing home to get some stuff that she wanted and she was just commenting on how she no longer needs a wheelchair. Just a cane.
Unfortunately, she soon afterwards fell straight forward onto her face and broke her nose.
She'll be fine, but this is another trip meant to give her a vacation that failed. This whole trip was spent in the hospital.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She simply can not catch a break.


----------



## Lyn W

Oh Ed I'm so sorry you've both had to go through that - how awful for you and her.
Guess she was a bit too impatient to be out of the chair - or was she sat in it when she fell forwards?
I hope she's OK in herself and soon heals and this doesn't knock her confidence too much.


----------



## Lyn W

I keep losing connection with TTF at the moment and a message saying 'we can't reach this page'
So I'll sign off now and try again on the morning.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> The Georgia trip didn't go very well.
> I took mom out of the nursing home to get some stuff that she wanted and she was just commenting on how she no longer needs a wheelchair. Just a cane.
> Unfortunately, she soon afterwards fell straight forward onto her face and broke her nose.
> She'll be fine, but this is another trip meant to give her a vacation that failed. This whole trip was spent in the hospital.


 OH MY GOD!!!!! 
Poor Ed!!!  Poor Ed's mom!!!! She looks dreadful  !!!! 
Hopefully she will have a fully and speedy recovery.


----------



## Stuart S.

Goodness Ed, I'm so sorry..praying she catches a break soon and recovers quickly.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> The Georgia trip didn't go very well.
> I took mom out of the nursing home to get some stuff that she wanted and she was just commenting on how she no longer needs a wheelchair. Just a cane.
> Unfortunately, she soon afterwards fell straight forward onto her face and broke her nose.
> She'll be fine, but this is another trip meant to give her a vacation that failed. This whole trip was spent in the hospital.




oh ed i'm so sorry this happened


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> The Georgia trip didn't go very well.
> I took mom out of the nursing home to get some stuff that she wanted and she was just commenting on how she no longer needs a wheelchair. Just a cane.
> Unfortunately, she soon afterwards fell straight forward onto her face and broke her nose.
> She'll be fine, but this is another trip meant to give her a vacation that failed. This whole trip was spent in the hospital.


Ed , I am so sorry. Your poor Mum, I hope she makes a speedy recovery..


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang.


Morning John. Did Jade forgive you?


----------



## Stuart S.

Buenos Noches amigos!


----------



## Stuart S.

I'm clocking out on the far west coast, I'll see y'all mañana


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John. Did Jade forgive you?




yes. she understood once i explained thankfully


----------



## johnandjade

Stuart S. said:


> Buenos Noches amigos!




nos da stuart, take care and wibble on


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> The Georgia trip didn't go very well.
> I took mom out of the nursing home to get some stuff that she wanted and she was just commenting on how she no longer needs a wheelchair. Just a cane.
> Unfortunately, she soon afterwards fell straight forward onto her face and broke her nose.
> She'll be fine, but this is another trip meant to give her a vacation that failed. This whole trip was spent in the hospital.


Oh Ed! I'm so sorry.  I hope she's feeling better now. 

Not exactly what either of you had hoped


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Buenos Noches amigos!


Sleep well Stuart


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> yes. she understood once i explained thankfully


Thank goodness for that


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Tuesday and it looks like it will be fine here if rather chilly. 

JoesDad and I had the house to ourselves for the first time in a long time!

PARTY!

Not exactly: a quiet cuppa, some tv and an earlyish night 

Hopefully our tree man will actually arrive today!


----------



## JoesMum

England's Green & Pleasant Land

Daughter is staying here at Flatford Mill for her course. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

Stuart S. said:


> I'm clocking out on the far west coast, I'll see y'all mañana


Hope you have a restful night's sleep, Stuart.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> England's Green & Pleasant Land
> 
> Daughter is staying here at Flatford Mill for her course. It looks gorgeous!
> View attachment 204513


What a gorgeous place!
Lucky girl!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jades home, i had a bath run for me so i offered it up. explained why im short (due to both our expenses) which i cover and i think she understands.


As I said to one of my ex boyfriends, 'It's all about give and take.'
And he agreed whole heartedly, so I gave and he took

Glad it's all been resolved John and harmony restored.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all hope I find you bright tailed and bushy eyed this morning.
Bit nippy here again but dry and brightish so I'd best get busy.
Hope you all have a good Tuesday and see you later.


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> I'm clocking out on the far west coast, I'll see y'all mañana


Now that silly song about "Mañana" is stuck in my head!!!!!!!
"Mañana, mañana- mañana is good enough for me!!!!"


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> England's Green & Pleasant Land
> 
> Daughter is staying here at Flatford Mill for her course. It looks gorgeous!
> View attachment 204513


It does look wonderful. My daughter studying hard for finals!


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> As I said to one of my ex boyfriends, 'It's all about give and take.'
> And he agreed whole heartedly, so I gave and he took
> 
> Sounds like he deserves to be an ex!!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> It does look wonderful. My daughter studying hard for finals!


Sympathies to your daughter. Presumably she's finished the dreaded dissertation/final project. I think daughter found that worse than the exams 

Son isn't entirely looking forward to that side of his final year next year; especially having had a break from studying during his placement this year.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Sympathies to your daughter. Presumably she's finished the dreaded dissertation/final project. I think daughter found that worse than the exams
> 
> Son isn't entirely looking forward to that side of his final year next year; especially having had a break from studying during his placement this year.


Yes has just handed dissertation in. She has a 72 hour exam which she is dreading!

Did your daughter do some sort of ecology at Uni?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Yes has just handed dissertation in. She has a 72 hour exam which she is dreading!
> 
> Did your daughter do some sort of ecology at Uni?


72 hour exam?! What on earth is she studying? Some sort of art or design I assume.

Daughter's dissertation, like all the science subjects at her university, had to be completed in the January which made for the Christmas from hell, but at least it was over and done with comfortably before the exams. She studied Environmental Biology and Geography


----------



## Stuart S.

Morning everyone, 

26 this morning with a high 45 and sunshine, we're gaining 5-6 minutes of sunlight each day and I feel like a young spring flower after a long winter lol


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> 72 hour exam?! What on earth is she studying? Some sort of art or design I assume.
> 
> Daughter's dissertation, like all the science subjects at her university, had to be completed in the January which made for the Christmas from hell, but at least it was over and done with comfortably before the exams. She studied Environmental Biology and Geography


No, she's studying History. It's sort of like a mini dissertation that has to be handed in 72hrs after get question given. Oh my best friends lad graduated a couple of years ago with an Environmental Biology degree, he has travel bug too!


----------



## JSWallace

Stuart S. said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> 26 this morning with a high 45 and sunshine, we're gaining 5-6 minutes of sunlight each day and I feel like a young spring flower after a long winter lol


Oh lucky you, we had a high of 20 degrees on Sunday and we all felt hot! Struggled to reach 13 today!


----------



## johnandjade

my mate i work with works with in our paid hours, so finishes at 1645, i am as well  

oh and i get a lift home 

beer time


----------



## Stuart S.

JSWallace said:


> Oh lucky you, we had a high of 20 degrees on Sunday and we all felt hot! Struggled to reach 13 today!



Lol goodness! Where are you located?


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Lol goodness! Where are you located?


I think we're getting Farenheit (Stuart in Alaska) and Celcius (Jane in the UK) muddled here 

It's colder where you are Stuart believe me!


----------



## JSWallace

Stuart S. said:


> Lol goodness! Where are you located?


Derby which is right in the middle of the UK..


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I think we're getting Farenheit (Stuart in Alaska) and Celcius (Jane in the UK) muddled here
> 
> It's colder where you are Stuart believe me!


Oh yes sorry, I was thinking Stuart was very hot but he's actually very cold! Where are you Stuart?


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes sorry, I was thinking Stuart was very hot but he's actually very cold! Where are you Stuart?


Oh I see you're in Alaska, that would explain the coldness then!!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Oh I see you're in Alaska, that would explain the coldness then!!


I know it gets cold in Derbyshire, but even Buxton oop top of t'ills (I'm from Yorkshire can't do Derbyshire accent  ) doesn't get as cold as Alaska


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I know it gets cold in Derbyshire, but even Buxton oop top of t'ills (I'm from Yorkshire can't do Derbyshire accent  ) doesn't get as cold as Alaska


Very true Linda, although I have been in Buxton at times when I have thought that it felt cold enough to be in Alaska!

Your daughter didn't do her degree at Lancaster by any chance did she?


----------



## Stuart S.

JSWallace said:


> Very true Linda, although I have been in Buxton at times when I have thought that it felt cold enough to be in Alaska!
> 
> Your daughter didn't do her degree at Lancaster by any chance did she?



Lol! I was starting to feel good about myself that I wasn't the only lunatic in a cold place, I guess I'm back to that now


----------



## JSWallace

Stuart S. said:


> Lol! I was starting to feel good about myself that I wasn't the only lunatic in a cold place, I guess I'm back to that now


Oh I am so sorry! How cold do you actually get? And how warm?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Very true Linda, although I have been in Buxton at times when I have thought that it felt cold enough to be in Alaska!


You're right there!



> Your daughter didn't do her degree at Lancaster by any chance did she?


Yes she's a Lancaster graduate (Fylde College). As are JoesDad and I (Grizedale College) 

She only went to the open day to shut us up and left the day saying "I really like it. I don't know what to do now"


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Lol! I was starting to feel good about myself that I wasn't the only lunatic in a cold place, I guess I'm back to that now


Welcome to the asylum


----------



## Stuart S.

JSWallace said:


> Oh I am so sorry! How cold do you actually get? And how warm?



The coldest it got at my house this winter was -35F and it'll get up to 80F this summer  but we're only here until this fall and we'll be moving back to hot and humid northeast Texas


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> The coldest it got at my house this winter was -35F and it'll get up to 80F this summer  but we're only here until this fall and we'll be moving back to hot and humid northeast Texas


That's -37C to +27C  

You are going to feel far too hot when you move back to Texas! The winter daylight will no doubt be welcome though


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> You're right there!
> 
> 
> Yes she's a Lancaster graduate (Fylde College). As are JoesDad and I (Grizedale College)
> 
> She only went to the open day to shut us up and left the day saying "I really like it. I don't know what to do now"


My friends son too , graduated 2015. Would be weird if they were on same course, same time!


----------



## JSWallace

Stuart S. said:


> The coldest it got at my house this winter was -35F and it'll get up to 80F this summer  but we're only here until this fall and we'll be moving back to hot and humid northeast Texas


Wow that's pretty cold! You must have good insulation and heating to keep tortoises?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> My friends son too , graduated 2015. Would be weird if they were on same course, same time!


There's a good chance. The way the modules work in the Lancaster Environment Centre it's possible to overlap doing different courses too  

Off to PM


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> The coldest it got at my house this winter was -35F and it'll get up to 80F this summer  but we're only here until this fall and we'll be moving back to hot and humid northeast Texas


WOO HOO!!!! Come on back down South!!!!!! I'm in southeast Louisiana where it's always green!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> There's a good chance. The way the modules work in the Lancaster Environment Centre it's possible to overlap doing different courses too
> 
> Off to PM


Quick name swap confirms that daughter and Jane's friend's son do indeed know each other. It's a small world


----------



## Stuart S.

JSWallace said:


> Wow that's pretty cold! You must have good insulation and heating to keep tortoises?



Absolutely, his home never gets below 80F...he's got it made!


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!! Come on back down South!!!!!! I'm in southeast Louisiana where it's always green!!!!



I'll be there come August-September  What part of Louisiana?? I'm originally from Longview, Texas but we'll be in Paris when we come back.


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> That's -37C to +27C
> 
> You are going to feel far too hot when you move back to Texas! The winter daylight will no doubt be welcome though



I sure am lol that's why were making the move at the beginning of Fall, summer 2018 is going to be brutal though


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed nkw. Goodnight all. Nos da


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed nkw. Goodnight all. Nos da


 
Goodnight!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> I'll be there come August-September  What part of Louisiana?? I'm originally from Longview, Texas but we'll be in Paris when we come back.


We're in Covington- just across the Lake from New Orleans. Hubby grew up in Texas: McGregor, Hereford and lastly Austin. He still has relatives in Austin, and we were there just last week for his niece's wedding.


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> We're in Covington- just across the Lake from New Orleans. Hubby grew up in Texas: McGregor, Hereford and lastly Austin. He still has relatives in Austin, and we were there just last week for his niece's wedding.



That's a great area!


----------



## johnandjade

0813... not at work! i slept in . 

called my mate, he's picking me up


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I had a lie in this morning too. JoesDad has decided to go down with a cold, so he made sure I slept badly last night 

I think I need to go buy an Easter Egg today and some baking ingredients. 

Tomorrow I shall be making Hot Cross Buns. They're a yeast bun with dried fruit in, traditional in the UK on Good Friday, but I won't have chance to make them then.


----------



## JoesMum

RIP J Geils
"Na na na-na na na..."


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


I can't stand wrap music!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


....................and that's too cheesy for my liking.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all!
It's a bright and breezy day here - but too cold for Lola to go out.
Hope you are all having a good Weds.
I'm busy sorting out some old papers and getting bored so may have to go shopping.
I'll see you all later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
Mom is a bit better. She truly is a tough old girl.
Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've just posted about maybe trading or selling both of my male Redfoot. I have had very little interest in the babies that are ready and many more will soon be hatching out.
South Florida seems to be flooded with them for sale and it seems a little irresponsible of me to be breeding without any clear vision as what to do with the little ones.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just posted about maybe trading or selling both of my male Redfoot. I have had very little interest in the babies that are ready and many more will soon be hatching out.
> South Florida seems to be flooded with them for sale and it seems a little irresponsible of me to be breeding without any clear vision as what to do with the little ones.


That's really difficult for you Ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That's really difficult for you Ed


Not really. I think it might be the responsible thing to do. I'm building a bachelors quarters for the males this weekend to get them apart. They will not be very happy.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> Mom is a bit better. She truly is a tough old girl.
> Thanks for all the well wishes.




glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh home, wasn't the easiest shift... i was up drinking until 0200.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ahhh home, wasn't the easiest shift... i was up drinking until 0200.


Self inflicted pain  Not a good idea on a 'school night'


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all.

Daughter is just back from Suffolk. 

She looks shattered. It's the furthest she has ever driven and the car is only small, not great for long distances. I have sent her upstairs for a bath. She has an interview in London tomorrow and needs to wind down so she can sleep. 

Son is also on his way home for a long weekend over Easter. He's suffering from transport difficulties caused by a fire in Hendon, North London, that has closed both the M1 motorway and the train line. He has managed to get a bus to Edgware and the tube into the city from there.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Daughter is just back from Suffolk.
> 
> She looks shattered. It's the furthest she has ever driven and the car is only small, not great for long distances. I have sent her upstairs for a bath. She has an interview in London tomorrow and needs to wind down so she can sleep.
> 
> Son is also on his way home for a long weekend over Easter. He's suffering from transport difficulties caused by a fire in Hendon, North London, that has closed both the M1 motorway and the train line. He has managed to get a bus to Edgware and the tube into the city from there.


Evening Linda

My daughter in London too tomorrow sussing out career opportunities..


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> ahhh home, wasn't the easiest shift... i was up drinking until 0200.


Tut tut, on a work night, very naughty


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Evening Linda
> 
> My daughter in London too tomorrow sussing out career opportunities..


Good luck to both of them!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good luck to both of them!


Indeed!


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not really. I think it might be the responsible thing to do. I'm building a bachelors quarters for the males this weekend to get them apart. They will not be very happy.


Will it be difficult finding homes for them? Have you managed to rehome many of the babies?


----------



## JoesMum

Had a phone call today from someone rehoming four Greeks around 60 years old for an elderly lady. It's too soon to take one


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Had a phone call today from someone rehoming four Greeks around 60 years old for an elderly lady. It's too soon to take one


No it isn't Linda, take one! After my old one died I couldn't cope with the garden in summertime not having a tortoise wandering around. You will be doing a good turn as well..


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> No it isn't Linda, take one! After my old one died I couldn't cope with the garden in summertime not having a tortoise wandering around. You will be doing a good turn as well..


It is. JoesDad says so too. We're not ready for another just yet.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> It is. JoesDad says so too. We're not ready for another just yet.


Yes I can understand that too..


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


Where do you FIND these things??!?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Will it be difficult finding homes for them? Have you managed to rehome many of the babies?


It seems like every store in town has some for sale.
Plus, I'm going to be very critical of anyone looking to take one of mine.
I need them to be well cared for.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> The Georgia trip didn't go very well.
> I took mom out of the nursing home to get some stuff that she wanted and she was just commenting on how she no longer needs a wheelchair. Just a cane.
> Unfortunately, she soon afterwards fell straight forward onto her face and broke her nose.
> She'll be fine, but this is another trip meant to give her a vacation that failed. This whole trip was spent in the hospital.




Hugs to your mom!! Poor thing!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Hugs to your mom!! Poor thing!!


She also ended up with food poisoning from the steakhouse we went to.
So says her doctor.
Maybe I should stop visiting for her own safety.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> She also ended up with food poisoning from the steakhouse we went to.
> So says her doctor.
> Maybe I should stop visiting for her own safety.


Oh no! That's awful. Your Mom has had such a bad time


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> It is. JoesDad says so too. We're not ready for another just yet.


Omg no. Did i miss something terrible ?!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hiiiiii everyone !!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hiiiiii everyone !!


Hi Linhdan. Long time no see. How are you?


Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Omg no. Did i miss something terrible ?!


It sounds as though you did 
Explanation here


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Up with the lark to get daughter on a train for her interview this morning. 

It's a public holiday here in the UK tomorrow: Good Friday. We have another on Monday on lieu of Easter Sunday so there's a long weekend coming up for some.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> She also ended up with food poisoning from the steakhouse we went to.
> So says her doctor.
> Maybe I should stop visiting for her own safety.




gosh .


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> She also ended up with food poisoning from the steakhouse we went to.
> So says her doctor.
> Maybe I should stop visiting for her own safety.




are you still thinking of moving mom closer to you?


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hiiiiii everyone !!




hello stranger


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter dropped at the station. Fingers crossed!

Two things made me giggle on the way back from town. 

1. A Del-Boy yellow Reliant Robin with a spoiler on the back that was wider than the vehicle and RECOVERY stencilled on both doors 

Reliants are three wheelers with zero acceleration and less stability and the above only translates overseas if you watch "Only Fools and Horses". Imagine this with a spoiler on the back instead of the roof-rack. 



2. A dachshund, presumably with arthritic back legs, that had wheels at the back. It was charging along the pavement like a chariot


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> are you still thinking of moving mom closer to you?


No
Because i will be moving eventually


----------



## JoesMum

Sounds like daughter's interview went well. She's happy. One of the interviewers did his reptile training at the same place as she did and was asking after people they both knew which is encouraging. 

They interview the final group of people the week after next so she'll hear after that. It's actually convenient as she has another interview the same week so hopefully she'll hear the outcomes together. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JoesMum

And she's gone straight out to the reptile translocation job and just sent back a picture of a baby slow worm she's caught


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And she's gone straight out to the reptile translocation job and just sent back a picture of a baby slow worm she's caught
> View attachment 204731


They are so beautiful!
We just received notice that the grounds of our old doctor's home is to be built on so I have notified them that slow worms are very prevalent in the area. I am good friends with one of the daughters and when I was a child I used to go there to play, we were always finding them in the garden and compost heaps. The old house was demolished and their beautiful garden dug up years ago but it was left to let nature take its course so I would be very surprised if they don't find plenty there. If there were at least 70 in my sister's garden there must be hundreds in this huge plot. I think I'll see of I can volunteer to go and track them down.

I hope all goes well on the job front for your daughter!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> Mom is a bit better. She truly is a tough old girl.
> Thanks for all the well wishes.


Good to hear that Ed, your poor mom has been through the mill!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just posted about maybe trading or selling both of my male Redfoot. I have had very little interest in the babies that are ready and many more will soon be hatching out.
> South Florida seems to be flooded with them for sale and it seems a little irresponsible of me to be breeding without any clear vision as what to do with the little ones.


What a shame, Ed, but great that you are such a responsible breeder.
I could never breed them as, like you, I would need to be sure they had good homes.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Had a phone call today from someone rehoming four Greeks around 60 years old for an elderly lady. It's too soon to take one


Bad timing - understandable but what a shame


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
Can't believe almost a week of my hols has gone already but its been busy and quite therapeutic clearing out old papers.
It's amazing how much junk you accumulate for teaching resources.
At least the move to a new school has forced everyone to have a sort out.
I could do with my own paper recycling skip - or three!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They are so beautiful!
> We just received notice that the grounds of our old doctor's home is to be built on so I have notified them that slow worms are very prevalent in the area. I am good friends with one of the daughters and when I was a child I used to go there to play, we were always finding them in the garden and compost heaps. The old house was demolished and their beautiful garden dug up years ago but it was left to let nature take its course so I would be very surprised if they don't find plenty there. If there were at least 70 in my sister's garden there must be hundreds in this huge plot. I think I'll see of I can volunteer to go and track them down.
> 
> I hope all goes well on the job front for your daughter!


There's no point relocating them until there's a reptile fence round the site to prevent new ones moving in. Once that's done, all you need is squares of roof felt and free time morning and evening


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Had a phone call today from someone rehoming four Greeks around 60 years old for an elderly lady. It's too soon to take one



I disagree. You're not replacing Joe, you're just getting another tortoise. After Bob (my sister's sulcata) died little sulcatas came her way from here and there (she's a sap for a rescue), and, while none of them are Bob, it did help her a whole lot to start taking care of another tortoise again and get her mind off of how much she misses Bob.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There's no point relocating them until there's a reptile fence round the site to prevent new ones moving in. Once that's done, all you need is squares of roof felt and free time morning and evening


Yup - metal corrugated sheeting and old carpet works well too.
The county ecologist has to have a say on where to put them too - or they did when I last moved some.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all . 

just finished work, 2hrs unpaid OT.. my choice though, paint on a CRV in need of major love!




i'll be in early to finish it as well. i love doing paint work and it keeps the branch happy


----------



## Lyn W

Visitors just arrived see you later.


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## johnandjade

home to dig out polish and a pad for tomorrow, that car wrecked one


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi roomies


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies


Hiya! * Waves to Noel *

We're just about to settle in for our Easter holiday weekend. Early start tomorrow. Expect postcards


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roomies




allo' mom


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Hiya! * Waves to Noel *
> 
> We're just about to settle in for our Easter holiday weekend. Early start tomorrow. Expect postcards




have fun mum


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't know this coming Sunday was easter until last night when the news guy showed the 7 day forecast and the little easter icon was over Sunday's square. I noticed last week that my Walmart grocery store has Smithfield's spiral cut ham. But $23 is an awful lot to spend on a hunk of meat for one person. But now my mouth is watering for ham, darn it.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't know this coming Sunday was easter until last night when the news guy showed the 7 day forecast and the little easter icon was over Sunday's square. I noticed last week that my Walmart grocery store has Smithfield's spiral cut ham. But $23 is an awful lot to spend on a hunk of meat for one person. But now my mouth is watering for ham, darn it.


But I think ham freezes pretty well. You'd probably be set for the year!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've just about got myself talked into getting it. And I can freeze some and give the rest to my son-in-law, the garbage pit.


----------



## JSWallace

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't know this coming Sunday was easter until last night when the news guy showed the 7 day forecast and the little easter icon was over Sunday's square. I noticed last week that my Walmart grocery store has Smithfield's spiral cut ham. But $23 is an awful lot to spend on a hunk of meat for one person. But now my mouth is watering for ham, darn it.


Spiral cut ham? What actually is that?!


----------



## Stuart S.

Well I hope everyone is having a good day.

It's official, I turned in my letter of resignation at my job effective Aug 31 and we'll be heading to Texas. It's been a long emotionally bittersweet day.


----------



## AZtortMom

Stuart S. said:


> Well I hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> It's official, I turned in my letter of resignation at my job effective Aug 31 and we'll be heading to Texas. It's been a long emotionally bittersweet day.


Texas is definitely a lot warmer


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Well I hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> It's official, I turned in my letter of resignation at my job effective Aug 31 and we'll be heading to Texas. It's been a long emotionally bittersweet day.


It's always hard doing the resignation bit. There's always a little bit of you wondering why on earth you thought it was a good idea even when you know it is.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Spiral cut ham? What actually is that?!


I think it might be sliced in a spiral around the bone. Then again that's just a guess


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Up at 6am for our adventure. We'll be off shortly


----------



## johnandjade

morning mum, morning world


----------



## johnandjade

before...



and after...


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> home to dig out polish and a pad for tomorrow, that car wrecked one
> View attachment 204744


Wow - such a lot of choice!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Up at 6am for our adventure. We'll be off shortly


I think I may have missed a post saying where you are going - but wherever it is hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I think it might be sliced in a spiral around the bone. Then again that's just a guess


Right you are!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> before...
> View attachment 204804
> 
> 
> and after...
> View attachment 204805


That's a great job - I'm on the way up with mine!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Wow - such a lot of choice!!




a play on the trainspotting intro


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> before...
> View attachment 204804
> 
> 
> and after...
> View attachment 204805


WOW!!!!!
You da MAN!!!!!!!
I sure wish I could get my Toyota Camry over to you!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ah yes I just notice the Swirl spotting logo down the side.


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Well I hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> It's official, I turned in my letter of resignation at my job effective Aug 31 and we'll be heading to Texas. It's been a long emotionally bittersweet day.


How long have you been in Alaska?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!!
> You da MAN!!!!!!!
> I sure wish I could get my Toyota Camry over to you!!!!!


Join the queue Bea!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I think I may have missed a post saying where you are going - but wherever it is hope you all have a good time.


I haven't said... but we are having lunch here


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all.
Rather cloudy and chilly here today but dry.
I was hoping for some rain to save me going to school to water some runner beans a class is growing,
but think I'm going to have to drive up there or they'll be has-beans.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I haven't said... but we are having lunch here
> 
> View attachment 204810


Love the sign!!
Cornwall for you then.
Give Poldark my love!!


----------



## Lyn W

Better go and do my good deed for the day.
So see you later
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> It's always hard doing the resignation bit. There's always a little bit of you wondering why on earth you thought it was a good idea even when you know it is.



Yes ma'am, it was just tough because I work for a nonprofit that I helped start and I've become very close to the board of directors and the other staff...but it's time to make the best move for my family


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> How long have you been in Alaska?



Off and in for 8 years, full time 3 years


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't know this coming Sunday was easter until last night when the news guy showed the 7 day forecast and the little easter icon was over Sunday's square. I noticed last week that my Walmart grocery store has Smithfield's spiral cut ham. But $23 is an awful lot to spend on a hunk of meat for one person. But now my mouth is watering for ham, darn it.


Kelly and I got a small HONEYBAKED ham. But it's still huge for the two of us.
You're welcome to come visit.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Love the sign!!
> Cornwall for you then.
> Give Poldark my love!!


Correct. We're in Newquay, Cornwall

So we have driven from the extreme South East county of England to the extreme South West county ... about 300 miles and 6 hours of driving. The roads aren't good. 

Map (Google Maps timings are well out!) :



We went via Minions on the edge of Poldark's Bodmin Moor to see the Hurlers. Three prehistoric stone circles in a line - the stones are only about 3' 6" / 1 metre high



Poldark was filmed up there. Apparently the scene where he came back from fighting in America

Copper Mine and gorse bushes



Newquay beach


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> Spiral cut ham? What actually is that?!



It's a whole ham that they run through a slicing machine and it cuts thin slices in a spiral around the bone. So you bake it then to serve you just need to cut the slices off the bone.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I got a small HONEYBAKED ham. But it's still huge for the two of us.
> You're welcome to come visit.



That way I wouldn't have to buy my own and waste the left overs. Hm-m-m-m. Food for thought.


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Off and in for 8 years, full time 3 years


WHOA!!!! That's a loooooong time to be that cold!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I got a small HONEYBAKED ham. But it's still huge for the two of us.
> You're welcome to come visit.


On the rare occasion that I have a ham, I always use the bone for making split pea soup later!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

The harbour





A seal checking out a small fishing boat to see if there was anything going



Answer:
Crabs and Dogfish, but neither for the seal


----------



## johnandjade

Stuart S. said:


> Yes ma'am, it was just tough because I work for a nonprofit that I helped start and I've become very close to the board of directors and the other staff...but it's time to make the best move for my family


----------



## johnandjade

so.. how much would you pay for paint work like a done, full car?? 

around 4hrs work.


----------



## Stuart S.

johnandjade said:


>




Lol thanks John


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhahh!! 6hrs total, inside and out... https://www.arnoldclark.com/used-ca...oyota (Paisley)&sort_order=monthly_payment_up


----------



## johnandjade

https://www.arnoldclark.com/used-cars/bmw/1-series/116d-se-5dr/2015/ref/arnbt-u-44934


----------



## Killerrookie

Booooo~


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Booooo~


Hello stranger! Long time no see! What have you been up to?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Hi Linhdan. Long time no see. How are you?
> 
> It sounds as though you did
> Explanation here


Im doing well, i was terrible sick 2 weeks ago. Had the flu, strep throat & an ear infection. Everything is okay now. Just catching up on school work that i missed. 
& im so sorry about Joe! Im sure it was a hard decision but the best made for Joe.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> hello stranger


Hello ! & strange indeed, i know . How are you ?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I got a small HONEYBAKED ham. But it's still huge for the two of us.
> You're welcome to come visit.


I just bought a few slices but most of that went in the food recycling today - too much fat in it for me.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so.. how much would you pay for paint work like a done, full car??
> 
> around 4hrs work.


Would probably be more than my car's worth!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Booooo~


Hi Austin, what have you been up to?
Hope all's well.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Good Friday


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Im doing well, i was terrible sick 2 weeks ago. Had the flu, strep throat & an ear infection. Everything is okay now. Just catching up on school work that i missed.
> & im so sorry about Joe! Im sure it was a hard decision but the best made for Joe.


Hi Lindhan
Sorry to hear you've been so poorly, glad to hear you're much better now.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Good Friday


It's been and gone here but hope you're day is going well.
Is it a holiday in the US too?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It's been and gone here but hope you're day is going well.
> Is it a holiday in the US too?


Yes. But few of my close friends here are Christians.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night to you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night to you.


Good night Ed speak soon.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lindhan
> Sorry to hear you've been so poorly, glad to hear you're much better now.


No worries ! Its all over  mostly. 
How have you been?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Good Friday


Happy Good Friday! Doing anything this weekend?


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> No worries ! Its all over  mostly.
> How have you been?


I'm good thanks - on 2 weeks Easter holiday at the moment so couldn't be better!!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos Da and take care.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang  a wee half half shift and no homers today


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. Didn't sleep well last night as it was too stuffy. Realised this morning that we forgot to open the window before turning in... 

Not a lot planned for today except walking with sea views


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang  a wee half half shift and no homers today


Good Morning John , Good morning all


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

only took him a month but finally


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 204877


I think you need a basket on the front John!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. Didn't sleep well last night as it was too stuffy. Realised this morning that we forgot to open the window before turning in...
> 
> Not a lot planned for today except walking with sea views


Sounds lovely!
Have a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
Hope you are all well today.


----------



## johnandjade

nice easy stress free shift


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> nice easy stress free shift


Hi John - hope you get to chill for the rest of the day too.
(Don't drink the Bud all at once!!!)


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - hope you get to chill for the rest of the day too.
> (Don't drink the Bud all at once!!!)




afternoon miss womblyn 

how have you been?


----------



## johnandjade

1330, jade is at her mums for a movie day.. i have an empty!!! woohoo!! 

sat on the armadillo with the pudsy onesie and TFO shirt on.. took my meds, strapped up wrist, beer and documentaries... i still feel like i should be doing something!


----------



## johnandjade

that bike...


----------



## johnandjade

lyn, this my help your wrist if it's painful, my homemade solution....



tubigrip for comfort, metal bar at front



yip, a tea spoon!!! i find it provides the support, paint relief and (limited) movement.



keeps everything in place,




i find this helps a lot, hope it helps


----------



## johnandjade

optional extra


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks - on 2 weeks Easter holiday at the moment so couldn't be better!!


That sounds lovely! Im on my partial spring break right now. No classes but assignments are still being assigned


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Happy Day Before Easter People !!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Day Before Easter People !!




here's to ya gramps


----------



## JoesMum

The sun came out at lunch time so we had our genuine Cornish Pasties for a picnic lunch. 

The sea is so blue here; it looks more like the Mediterranean than the Atlantic Ocean. The sharp wind reminds you this isn't Greece though 







The family watching a seal


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The sun came out at lunch time so we had our genuine Cornish Pasties for a picnic lunch.
> 
> The sea is so blue here; it looks more like the Mediterranean than the Atlantic Ocean. The sharp wind reminds you this isn't Greece though
> 
> View attachment 204898
> 
> View attachment 204899
> 
> View attachment 204900
> 
> The family watching a seal
> View attachment 204901




awesome


----------



## johnandjade

well i haven't moved,but been productive... lined up my dads car for pictures on the paint work... and my mates for interor work. 

i've decided it's full on or not at all... aye or die! 

no more being desperate for work, this year i shall be in demand!! (warface) 

OOOHHHRRRAAAA!!! \m/\m/


----------



## johnandjade

£100 for paint work. 

wash, clay/ decontamination, de tar.. 

cut and polish... wax 






seal paint, clean and dress wheels n tyres, bumpers and 'rain x ' glass .. £150


----------



## johnandjade

my old employer, i lost my job calling in drunk and missing days on the trot


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

the law of averages will provide!


----------



## JoesMum

Good luck John. You deserve it 

Sunset


----------



## johnandjade

got a chance to pitch next saturday


----------



## Killerrookie

Lyn W said:


> Hi Austin, what have you been up to?
> Hope all's well.


I've been in the Hospital for some reasons and I'm doing well now, thanks.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> I've been in the Hospital for some reasons and I'm doing well now, thanks.



Sending healthy vibes your way!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Momof4 said:


> Sending healthy vibes your way!!


Thank you!!


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> I've been in the Hospital for some reasons and I'm doing well now, thanks.


Oh no! That's not good 

I hope you are well on the way to full recovery now


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Easter Sunday 

A little seasonal entertainment with an interview by BBC Scotland. 




We had excellent fish and chips for dinner last night and played highly competitive card games... brag and whist. 

We didn't sleep well last night as drunks returned from the beach loudly between 1am and 2am 

However, the sun is out and the sky and sea are looking blue so we will forget that and head off on another coastal walk today and reward ourselves with the third of Cornish seaside food must-haves - a clotted cream tea  (1 Cornish Pasties, 2 Fish & Chips)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Happy Easter Sunday to and their families!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning we had the degus out to play last night






it was awesome


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> lyn, this my help your wrist if it's painful, my homemade solution....
> View attachment 204879
> 
> 
> tubigrip for comfort, metal bar at front
> View attachment 204880
> 
> 
> yip, a tea spoon!!! i find it provides the support, paint relief and (limited) movement.
> View attachment 204881
> 
> 
> keeps everything in place,
> View attachment 204882
> 
> 
> 
> i find this helps a lot, hope it helps


Thanks John
I have a wrist support which I'm finding helps a lot and the tubigrip is a good idea as the material of the support can make my hand feel clammy.
The spoon and bottle opener made me smile, but if they work why not?
Even of it didn't work you've always got something to stir your tea or open your Buds!!
My wrist support isn't as long as yours so the spoon would stick out but maybe I'll try a lolly stick.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> I've been in the Hospital for some reasons and I'm doing well now, thanks.


Heck wasn't expecting that!
Thought you'd been off gallivanting!
Glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Easter everyone hope you all have a great Sunday.
Don't eat too may Easter eggs!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning we had the degus out to play last night
> View attachment 204956
> View attachment 204957
> View attachment 204958
> View attachment 204959
> 
> 
> it was awesome


----------



## Stuart S.

Happy Easter everyone and a Happy Birthday to my beautiful bride!


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Happy Easter everyone and a Happy Birthday to my beautiful bride!
> View attachment 204975


That is a lovely picture


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I've been in the Hospital for some reasons and I'm doing well now, thanks.


Glad you're doing well!


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Happy Easter everyone and a Happy Birthday to my beautiful bride!
> View attachment 204975


Oh, WOW!!!!! They are BOTH gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Moozillion

Our Easter dinner will be lamb chops and asparagus- favorites of both hubby and me. We only ever get lamb on special occasions.
And last night I made a baked custard that turned out very well! Probably the creamiest baked custard I've made. And no "skin" on top! Funny how things turn out better once you do a little research on multiple methods!


----------



## JoesMum

Our Easter dinner will be one of these



And one of these



At a restaurant near our apartment 

We walked miles today in the sunshine. We watched a seal playing with a very large plaice fish it had caught... clearly hadn't been taught not to play with its food


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends hope you all had a great weekend 

thank smeg it's monday!! (i still don't believe this yet)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It's a public holiday again in the UK, in lieu of yesterday, and we have the long drive home. Traffic not expected to be good as many schools return tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's a public holiday again in the UK, in lieu of yesterday, and we have the long drive home. Traffic not expected to be good as many schools return tomorrow




good morning mum. 

what's a holiday??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum.
> 
> what's a holiday??


"Public holiday"... Definition: when the banks and schools close and at least half the nation is at work in shops, food outlets, car washes and other service and retail sector roles


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our Easter dinner will be one of these
> View attachment 204978
> 
> 
> And one of these
> View attachment 204979
> 
> 
> At a restaurant near our apartment
> 
> We walked miles today in the sunshine. We watched a seal playing with a very large plaice fish it had caught... clearly hadn't been taught not to play with its food


Aw - I always feel sorry for them when I see them like that.
Hope you enjoyed your meal and had a good day though.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's a public holiday again in the UK, in lieu of yesterday, and we have the long drive home. Traffic not expected to be good as many schools return tomorrow


I have another week -hooorrraaaaaayyy!
But going to school tomorrow to do some more packing.


----------



## Lyn W

Easter Monday already!
Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## johnandjade

so today i had an idea, im wondering if i can claim for medical negotiance.. 

when i originally said about my wrist, it was disseminated as ligament damage without even examination.. i know now how common a brake like mine is due to the trauma. 

this has caused me 10+ yrs of pain, 2 rounds of surgery as well as 2yrs of holidays being sacrificed for recovery. more needed. its now probably past the PNR , and may end my career. if caught in time it may have been avoided. i persistently complained about pain and it took a different doctor to refer to phyio before diagnosed. 

worth a shot! i'm also getting to work on a sales pitch for saturday.. my work speaks for itself so shouldn't take much


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> That is a lovely picture



Thank you dearly!


----------



## johnandjade

it really is a win win situation!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 205068
> View attachment 205069
> 
> 
> 
> it really is a win win situation!


Go get 'em John


----------



## JoesMum

We are home now. A painfully slow journey got us back about 5pm. I shall sleep well tonight.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I found nine more eggs today.
Little Joe now lives outdoors.
The other 4 will join him this weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found nine more eggs today.
> Little Joe now lives outdoors.
> The other 4 will join him this weekend.


Will you incubate all the eggs?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Our Easter dinner will be lamb chops and asparagus- favorites of both hubby and me. We only ever get lamb on special occasions.
> And last night I made a baked custard that turned out very well! Probably the creamiest baked custard I've made. And no "skin" on top! Funny how things turn out better once you do a little research on multiple methods!



But I LIKE the skin!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I found nine more eggs today.
> Little Joe now lives outdoors.
> The other 4 will join him this weekend.



Are you keeping the eggs?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Are you keeping the eggs?


Yes
But only because I'm a fool


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Will you incubate all the eggs?


Incubator number two is now functioning


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Incubator number two is now functioning


Your incubators look like professional medical set-ups!!!!


----------



## Stuart S.

Y'all say some prayers our home sales quickly! We're meeting with a realtor tomorrow, 4 1/2 months until the big move south! Hope everyone had a great Monday!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, busy today.. iff to doc then into work till 1300, then off to dentist


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Y'all say some prayers our home sales quickly! We're meeting with a realtor tomorrow, 4 1/2 months until the big move south! Hope everyone had a great Monday!


Prayers and thoughts with you. I cannot imagine that selling your house is any more straightforward in the US than the UK. 

Factlet for the day: In the UK we call a realtor an estate agent. 

I must go look up the derivation of the word realtor as it's not obvious to me. An agency that sells real estate (estate agent) is more obvious


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, busy today.. iff to doc then into work till 1300, then off to dentist


Good morning John. I hope the appointments go well. 

Good morning roomies


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Prayers and thoughts with you. I cannot imagine that selling your house is any more straightforward in the US than the UK.
> 
> Factlet for the day: In the UK we call a realtor an estate agent.
> 
> I must go look up the derivation of the word realtor as it's not obvious to me. An agency that sells real estate (estate agent) is more obvious


I have it:


> It’s simply the fragment “realt” from “realty” with that dignified agent suffix “or” tacked on. “Realty,” which originally meant simply the quality of being “real,” took on the meaning of “real, immovable property” (such as land, houses, etc.) in the 17th century, and by the 19th century was being used to mean simply “real estate” as we use that term now.


Source

Interestingly the source also explains that Realtor is actually a trademark reserved for use by members of the National Association of Realtors, non members are simply "Real Estate Agents", but the term has come to be used by all of them.


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Prayers and thoughts with you. I cannot imagine that selling your house is any more straightforward in the US than the UK.
> 
> Factlet for the day: In the UK we call a realtor an estate agent.
> 
> I must go look up the derivation of the word realtor as it's not obvious to me. An agency that sells real estate (estate agent) is more obvious



Thank you dearly! And you'll have to excuse our westernized dialect of the English language, especially with me being raised in the south  if you ever heard me speak out loud, it would probably be very difficult for you to understand lol especially most of my family members, sometimes I even have a hard time discerning what they're saying lol


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> I have it:
> 
> Source
> 
> Interestingly the source also explains that Realtor is actually a trademark reserved for use by members of the National Association of Realtors, non members are simply "Real Estate Agents", but the term has come to be used by all of them.



I did not know that, learn something new everyday


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Thank you dearly! And you'll have to excuse our westernized dialect of the English language, especially with me being raised in the south  if you ever heard me speak out loud, it would probably be very difficult for you to understand lol especially most of my family members, sometimes I even have a hard time discerning what they're saying lol


You haven't heard John. Neither have I to be fair, but believe me when I say that natives of his part of Scotland have a reputation for one of the most impenetrable accents in the UK 

In my part of the country, the accent is very light and easy for most to understand ... not as plummy as Queen's English with a bit of East London thrown in ... although my daughter, on a plane from Calgary to LA, was sat next to a man who wouldn't believe she was British and said she definitely had a Texan accent. She definitely doesn't


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've spoken to John.
I couldn't understand a single word.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, so my sisters husband has been having an affair for around a year!! a wee visit might be in order!!


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Y'all say some prayers our home sales quickly! We're meeting with a realtor tomorrow, 4 1/2 months until the big move south! Hope everyone had a great Monday!


Good luck!!!!
Prayers said and fingers crossed!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, busy today.. iff to doc then into work till 1300, then off to dentist


Goodness!!!! Sounds like you're getting a proper tune-up!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, so my sisters husband has been having an affair for around a year!! a wee visit might be in order!!


 Oh, NO!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, so my sisters husband has been having an affair for around a year!! a wee visit might be in order!!


Makes you wonder why some people even bother getting married.


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Good luck!!!!
> Prayers said and fingers crossed!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> You haven't heard John. Neither have I to be fair, but believe me when I say that natives of his part of Scotland have a reputation for one of the most impenetrable accents in the UK
> 
> In my part of the country, the accent is very light and easy for most to understand ... not as plummy as Queen's English with a bit of East London thrown in ... although my daughter, on a plane from Calgary to LA, was sat next to a man who wouldn't believe she was British and said she definitely had a Texan accent. She definitely doesn't



That's very funny, I've never heard of a British person being accused of being Texan lol I'm sure you can make a joke out of that somehow.


----------



## JoesMum

Deep joy: General Election called in the UK for June. I am likely to be busy moderating on my other forum for the next few weeks. All well behaved there so far, but that won't last...


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Deep joy: General Election called in the UK for June. I am likely to be busy moderating on my other forum for the next few weeks. All well behaved there so far, but that won't last...



I saw that on the news the morning! You'll be busy it sounds like!


----------



## johnandjade

called about a claim for my wrist, i need dates as is a time window. i did find my toe for phsiyo


----------



## johnandjade

that was in august


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> called about a claim for my wrist, i need dates as is a time window. i did find my toe for phsiyo
> View attachment 205160
> View attachment 205161
> View attachment 205162


Damn! John! What have you done to your toe?! Or should I ask: is the other guy alive???


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, so my sisters husband has been having an affair for around a year!! a wee visit might be in order!!


Sounds like somebody needs to get his butt whipped... man!!!! Marriages are complicated! *said by a woman who's been married for almost 24 yrs


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all how r we hope every one is well


----------



## Pearly

Hey Kids! Been a while! I've been "inching" back into the forum and have missed you all here in CDR. There's no way for me to get caught up with the thread, but I did manage the page prior  , so I'll just say HELLO again! And bit of a good news from my house: my husband has finally got a JOB!!!!! You have no idea the relief I feel! Hope to get back "in the know" with all the CDRers in next few days. I have seen that Linda (Joes Mum) has been doing PT for her back and hope things are coming along well for her, and got a glimpse of Stuart's post about selling his home in anticipation of his move to TX (yeay!!!) Good luck with that, Stuart! And John... oh boy! That little toe looks gruesome!!!! I can only imagine the pain!!! Oooouch! Wishing everyone a great day, and will be seeing you around


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning Ewa and Laura


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning Ewa and Laura


Good evening Linda r u ok and keeping well


----------



## Laura1412

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Been a while! I've been "inching" back into the forum and have missed you all here in CDR. There's no way for me to get caught up with the thread, but I did manage the page prior  , so I'll just say HELLO again! And bit of a good news from my house: my husband has finally got a JOB!!!!! You have no idea the relief I feel! Hope to get back "in the know" with all the CDRers in next few days. I have seen that Linda (Joes Mum) has been doing PT for her back and hope things are coming along well for her, and got a glimpse of Stuart's post about selling his home in anticipation of his move to TX (yeay!!!) Good luck with that, Stuart! And John... oh boy! That little toe looks gruesome!!!! I can only imagine the pain!!! Oooouch! Wishing everyone a great day, and will be seeing you around


Evening pearl glad u ok


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Been a while! I've been "inching" back into the forum and have missed you all here in CDR. There's no way for me to get caught up with the thread, but I did manage the page prior  , so I'll just say HELLO again! And bit of a good news from my house: my husband has finally got a JOB!!!!! You have no idea the relief I feel! Hope to get back "in the know" with all the CDRers in next few days. I have seen that Linda (Joes Mum) has been doing PT for her back and hope things are coming along well for her, and got a glimpse of Stuart's post about selling his home in anticipation of his move to TX (yeay!!!) Good luck with that, Stuart! And John... oh boy! That little toe looks gruesome!!!! I can only imagine the pain!!! Oooouch! Wishing everyone a great day, and will be seeing you around


Hi Ewa again. 

Not sure how I missed this post. I am so pleased your husband finally got a job! Well done him.  It must be such a relief for both of you 

A few people have taken a break recently. 

Ed is hatching little redfoots at a rapid rate, but struggling to rehome them. 

Adam @tidy's dad hasn't been around for about a month; we think/hope he's working. 

Sabine @Bee62 has been very quiet of late

Elena @Kristoff found homes for her torts and is presumably on her way to Denmark from Turkey soon. 

@Stuart s will be joining you in Texas in the autumn... migrating south from Alaska for the winter with no intention of returning 

The Armadillos have been a bit neglected of late 

Hopefully the fun and games will be restored to normal levels soon


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening Linda r u ok and keeping well


I'm doing fine thanks  And you?


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing fine thanks  And you?


I'm not too bad thank ad a fall as my leg gave way and fractured my rib and badly sprained my wrist so not upto much lately thats why I av nt been about much :-(


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning Ewa and Laura





Laura1412 said:


> Evening pearl glad u ok


Howdy Girls!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Pearly said:


> Howdy Girls!!!


Nice to c u pearl and glad for husband that he got job


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> I'm not too bad thank ad a fall as my leg gave way and fractured my rib and badly sprained my wrist so not upto much lately thats why I av nt been about much :-(


Oh no! You have been having a rough time. I think we need a hospital wing in the CDR for you and John! I wonder what the one-legged pirate looks like in a nurse's uniform?


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Hi Ewa again.
> 
> Not sure how I missed this post. I am so pleased your husband finally got a job! Well done him.  It must be such a relief for both of you
> 
> A few people have taken a break recently.
> 
> Ed is hatching little redfoots at a rapid rate, but struggling to rehome them.
> 
> Adam @tidy's dad hasn't been around for about a month; we think/hope he's working.
> 
> Sabine @Bee62 has been very quiet of late
> 
> Elena @Kristoff found homes for her torts and is presumably on her way to Denmark from Turkey soon.
> 
> @Stuart s will be joining you in Texas in the autumn... migrating south from Alaska for the winter with no intention of returning
> 
> The Armadillos have been a bit neglected of late
> 
> Hopefully the fun and games will be restored to normal levels soon


Yes, it's been cyclical here, and Linda, thanks for filling me in


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! You have been having a rough time. I think we need a hospital wing in the CDR for you and John! I wonder what the one-legged pirate looks like in a nurse's uniform?


Yea iv just seen johns foot looks painful I'm ok tho glad everyone is ok in the cdr


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, so my sisters husband has been having an affair for around a year!! a wee visit might be in order!!




Oh no!! That really sucks!! Did she have any clue? How did she find out?


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> called about a claim for my wrist, i need dates as is a time window. i did find my toe for phsiyo
> View attachment 205160
> View attachment 205161
> View attachment 205162




Is that broken? My friends toe looked just like that and waited a couple of weeks before her X-rays. 
That just gives me chills!! Ouch


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Is that broken? My friends toe looked just like that and waited a couple of weeks before her X-rays.
> That just gives me chills!! Ouch


He did it months ago. It shouldn't still look like that now


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> I'm not too bad thank ad a fall as my leg gave way and fractured my rib and badly sprained my wrist so not upto much lately thats why I av nt been about much :-(


Heavens you have been in the wars!
Best wishes for a speedy recovery Laura.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi Ewa again.
> 
> Not sure how I missed this post. I am so pleased your husband finally got a job! Well done him.  It must be such a relief for both of you
> 
> A few people have taken a break recently.
> 
> Ed is hatching little redfoots at a rapid rate, but struggling to rehome them.
> 
> Adam @tidy's dad hasn't been around for about a month; we think/hope he's working.
> 
> Sabine @Bee62 has been very quiet of late
> 
> Elena @Kristoff found homes for her torts and is presumably on her way to Denmark from Turkey soon.
> 
> @Stuart s will be joining you in Texas in the autumn... migrating south from Alaska for the winter with no intention of returning
> 
> The Armadillos have been a bit neglected of late
> 
> Hopefully the fun and games will be restored to normal levels soon


That's a good summary Linda - just about covers everything.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Been a while! I've been "inching" back into the forum and have missed you all here in CDR. There's no way for me to get caught up with the thread, but I did manage the page prior  , so I'll just say HELLO again! And bit of a good news from my house: my husband has finally got a JOB!!!!! You have no idea the relief I feel! Hope to get back "in the know" with all the CDRers in next few days. I have seen that Linda (Joes Mum) has been doing PT for her back and hope things are coming along well for her, and got a glimpse of Stuart's post about selling his home in anticipation of his move to TX (yeay!!!) Good luck with that, Stuart! And John... oh boy! That little toe looks gruesome!!!! I can only imagine the pain!!! Oooouch! Wishing everyone a great day, and will be seeing you around


Hi Ewa good to not see you back in the CDR
Congratulations to your husband he must be very relieved
Hope the rest of your family - humans and pets - are all well!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> called about a claim for my wrist, i need dates as is a time window. i did find my toe for phsiyo
> View attachment 205160
> View attachment 205161
> View attachment 205162


That still looks very nasty John - don't go kicking any brothers in law with that foot!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> He did it months ago. It shouldn't still look like that now



Thanks for the reminder. I have a bad memory.


----------



## Momof4

Pearly said:


> Hey Kids! Been a while! I've been "inching" back into the forum and have missed you all here in CDR. There's no way for me to get caught up with the thread, but I did manage the page prior  , so I'll just say HELLO again! And bit of a good news from my house: my husband has finally got a JOB!!!!! You have no idea the relief I feel! Hope to get back "in the know" with all the CDRers in next few days. I have seen that Linda (Joes Mum) has been doing PT for her back and hope things are coming along well for her, and got a glimpse of Stuart's post about selling his home in anticipation of his move to TX (yeay!!!) Good luck with that, Stuart! And John... oh boy! That little toe looks gruesome!!!! I can only imagine the pain!!! Oooouch! Wishing everyone a great day, and will be seeing you around



WooHoo! Time to celebrate!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon everyone.
Hope you are all OK.
Very sunny but chilly here today so no outdoor time for Lola.
Went into school for a few hours and sorted out a lot of papers
Looks like the cold of the last few nights has killed the bean plants, but the teacher they belong to knew it would be risky leaving them out.
May go in again tomorrow but as we still have to teach for another 7 weeks before the move can't pack too much away, so I may just enjoy the rest of my holiday!
I've just remembered we have a long weekend at the end of the first week back too - because of the May Day holiday


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon everyone.
> Hope you are all OK.
> Very sunny but chilly here today so no outdoor time for Lola.
> Went into school for a few hours and sorted out a lot of papers
> Looks like the cold of the last few nights has killed the bean plants, but the teacher they belong to knew it would be risky leaving them out.
> May go in again tomorrow but as we still have to teach for another 7 weeks before the move can't pack too much away, so I may just enjoy the rest of my holiday!


Sorry about the beans. An elderly neighbour once told me never to plant beans out before May 8th... and that's down here in the south. It's a rule I have stuck to over the years.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sorry about the beans. An elderly neighbour once told me never to plant beans out before May 8th... and that's down here in the south. It's a rule I have stuck to over the years.


I've never grown beans but they didn't look very hardy when she put them out and we have had some very chilly nights lately.
We will have an allotment across the road from the new school so hopefully we'll be able to grow some of own veg for cookery....
...we'll see!


----------



## JoesMum

Time to turn in for the night. 

Nos da everyone


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time to turn in for the night.
> 
> Nos da everyone


Nos Da Linda, sleep well.


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> He did it months ago. It shouldn't still look like that now


Yes I saw his other post afterwards


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Heavens you have been in the wars!
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery Laura.


Yes, Laura, speedy recovery wishes going your way


----------



## Pearly

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ewa good to not see you back in the CDR
> Congratulations to your husband he must be very relieved
> Hope the rest of your family - humans and pets - are all well!


We have lost another older kitty a month ago. My sweet little tortoiseshell girl named Toffi. She would have been 16 this year. Only Maxi the white Maine Coon left now and the torties ofcourse. Maxi bothered by allergies this year and scratching the hair off his back legs and belly... i have not had the money to get him tested, whatever I had I was using to get help for poor Toffi. She was having hard time last few days... but vet gave him cortisone shot which helped some. Anyways, now with the second income I'll be able to chip away several hundred... ughhhh!!! If only that! Blood work, skin biopsies... Damn! I would have had houseful of pets but man! is their medical upkeep expensive!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> We have lost another older kitty a month ago. My sweet little tortoiseshell girl named Toffi. She would have been 16 this year. Only Maxi the white Maine Coon left now and the torties ofcourse. Maxi bothered by allergies this year and scratching the hair off his back legs and belly... i have not had the money to get him tested, whatever I had I was using to get help for poor Toffi. She was having hard time last few days... but vet gave him cortisone shot which helped some. Anyways, now with the second income I'll be able to chip away several hundred... ughhhh!!! If only that! Blood work, skin biopsies... Damn! I would have had houseful of pets but man! is their medical upkeep expensive!!!


Poor Toffi


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all from the CDR sick room where Nurse JoesMum has both husband and daughter complaining of stomach problems. 

JoesDad is in a sweat this morning and says there's definitely something wrong with his stomach. Daughter hasn't stirred yet, but was in a similar state last night. 

Son and I both seem OK so far... touch wood. Fingers crossed for swift recovery for both. 

Just to complicate matters, a painter will be showing up in an hour to start painting the kitchen and conservatory


----------



## Stuart S.

Buenos noches from Alaska! Hope you're family gets to feeling better!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. we crashed out early bells on the armadillo last night 

hope everyone feels better soon!!


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from the CDR sick room where Nurse JoesMum has both husband and daughter complaining of stomach problems.
> 
> JoesDad is in a sweat this morning and says there's definitely something wrong with his stomach. Daughter hasn't stirred yet, but was in a similar state last night.
> 
> Son and I both seem OK so far... touch wood. Fingers crossed for swift recovery for both.
> 
> Just to complicate matters, a painter will be showing up in an hour to start painting the kitchen and conservatory


Get well wishes to your house patients, and good luck with your painting. My house is overdue for paint job too but I'm dreading it


----------



## Pearly

Momof4 said:


> WooHoo! Time to celebrate!!


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Pearly

And good morning All! Woke up about an hour ago but thinking I may try to get another hour of sleep bfr time to rattle the kids up. Wishing glorious day for All of you Guys across The Pond. Will check back in later


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, another busy day.... no beer in the house!! :O 

physio rekons why wee toe has broken and healed crooked, there is definitely muscle weekness in ankle, leg as well as scar tissue, hence the size.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It sounds like that free health care comes at a price.
So sorry John. You're falling apart like a Chinese motorcycle.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, another busy day.... no beer in the house!! :O
> 
> physio rekons why wee toe has broken and healed crooked, there is definitely muscle weekness in ankle, leg as well as scar tissue, hence the size.


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, another busy day.... no beer in the house!! :O
> 
> physio rekons why wee toe has broken and healed crooked, there is definitely muscle weekness in ankle, leg as well as scar tissue, hence the size.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone


----------



## Stuart S.

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone



Howdy!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> We have lost another older kitty a month ago. My sweet little tortoiseshell girl named Toffi. She would have been 16 this year. Only Maxi the white Maine Coon left now and the torties ofcourse. Maxi bothered by allergies this year and scratching the hair off his back legs and belly... i have not had the money to get him tested, whatever I had I was using to get help for poor Toffi. She was having hard time last few days... but vet gave him cortisone shot which helped some. Anyways, now with the second income I'll be able to chip away several hundred... ughhhh!!! If only that! Blood work, skin biopsies... Damn! I would have had houseful of pets but man! is their medical upkeep expensive!!!


Sorry to hear about Toffi, Ewa and hope Maxi will be OK.
Vets are expensive but they know we'll pay it for our lovely pets.
We have a charity in the UK called PDSA (peoples dispensary for sick animals) and they just ask for donations of whatever people can afford. When I was young they used to have a mobile clinic that parked up in the village. I don't actually know where they are based in my area now but they are still going and I have recently seen a tv programme about them.
There is a fantastic vet in Surrey called Fitzpatrick, and he performs all sorts of amazing ops. He has a tv prog as well called Supervet - I dread to think how much he charges! I have thought about seeing if he could maybe do something for Lola's missing foot, but he is a long way from me.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from the CDR sick room where Nurse JoesMum has both husband and daughter complaining of stomach problems.
> 
> JoesDad is in a sweat this morning and says there's definitely something wrong with his stomach. Daughter hasn't stirred yet, but was in a similar state last night.
> 
> Son and I both seem OK so far... touch wood. Fingers crossed for swift recovery for both.
> 
> Just to complicate matters, a painter will be showing up in an hour to start painting the kitchen and conservatory


Hope they are feeling better now and it's not a bug that you'll all get.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, another busy day.... no beer in the house!! :O
> 
> physio rekons why wee toe has broken and healed crooked, there is definitely muscle weekness in ankle, leg as well as scar tissue, hence the size.


Think you need a visit to the Supervet too John!
Hope they can sort you out soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, hope you are all having or have had a good day.
I've been up my ladders today trying to clear my guttering.
Problem is my long handled guttering cleaning tool is in my shed and I still haven't found the keys to that.
I have ordered some lock picking tools from "Burglars 'R' Us" so will have to go back and finish the job another day,
Maybe able to fit in a few more 'jobs' with my tools too


----------



## Lyn W

Gosh I'm fed up of politics!
A general election in the UK now!
Our Prime Minister, Teresa May, is hoping for a mandate - so am I!!! 
(I'm not fussy but only millionaires - at least - need apply!)


----------



## Lyn W

Very quiet in here at the moment, so I'll say goodnight and try to catch some of you tomorrow.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Stuart S.

Goodnight Lyn, Hope all of you across the pond are sleeping well! 7 till 9 here in Alaska and the sun is shining bright, summer is coming!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sounds like that free health care comes at a price.
> So sorry John. You're falling apart like a Chinese motorcycle.




how's mom doing ed??


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone




hi 5!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all, thursday 
and my first full day at work! got a stronger cream for my shell rot from doc, i have slapped on some barrier cream on top so hopefully it'll help.


----------



## johnandjade

jackie chan is unwell... he has the 'kung flu'


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jackie chan is unwell... he has the 'kung flu'


Good morning all. 

Reports from the hospital wing are

JoesDad is better than yesterday but has swollen glands that are making swallowing painful; he spent yesterday in bed which is most unusual for him. He ate nothing until about 7.30pm. 

Daughter had 2 slices of toast yesterday and turned in about 8.30pm. She hasn't emerged yet today. 

I was feeling decidedly ropey yesterday evening - stomach not right, joints aching  - and also turned in at 8.30pm. I don't hurt as much this morning and have had some weetabix. The jury is out. 

Virus of some sort I think


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Reports from the hospital wing are
> 
> JoesDad is better than yesterday but has swollen glands that are making swallowing painful; he spent yesterday in bed which is most unusual for him. He ate nothing until about 7.30pm.
> 
> Daughter had 2 slices of toast yesterday and turned in about 8.30pm. She hasn't emerged yet today.
> 
> I was feeling decidedly ropey yesterday evening - stomach not right, joints aching  - and also turned in at 8.30pm. I don't hurt as much this morning and have had some weetabix. The jury is out.
> 
> Virus of some sort I think



Praying y'all get better soon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> how's mom doing ed??


She got her stitches taken out yesterday. She seems to be doing well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Reports from the hospital wing are
> 
> JoesDad is better than yesterday but has swollen glands that are making swallowing painful; he spent yesterday in bed which is most unusual for him. He ate nothing until about 7.30pm.
> 
> Daughter had 2 slices of toast yesterday and turned in about 8.30pm. She hasn't emerged yet today.
> 
> I was feeling decidedly ropey yesterday evening - stomach not right, joints aching  - and also turned in at 8.30pm. I don't hurt as much this morning and have had some weetabix. The jury is out.
> 
> Virus of some sort I think


Yup sounds like a strange bug. Hope you are all feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She got her stitches taken out yesterday. She seems to be doing well.


That's good news Ed, hope she's in good spirits too.
A fall like that can knock the confidence as well as the stuffing out of anyone.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jackie chan is unwell... he has the 'kung flu'


I heard he caught it from Fu Manflu!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning (just about) everyone.
Hope you are all well and have a good Thursday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That's good news Ed, hope she's in good spirits too.
> A fall like that can knock the confidence as well as the stuffing out of anyone.


True.
She is no longer willing to walk without her walker.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> True.
> She is no longer willing to walk without her walker.


That might be a good thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Between me and her primary doctor telling her that she may never be "back to normal" again, she is beginning to understand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning (just about) everyone.
> Hope you are all well and have a good Thursday.


How are your lovely neighbors, Lyn?


----------



## johnandjade

another day over


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> another day over


I like your time zone better!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like your time zone better!




how are you ed?


----------



## johnandjade

ed, the gumboot has a partner!!






and It's still here!!!


----------



## johnandjade

one good thing about this neglected ghetto is


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

hmm, the 'do not disturb' stare...




action shot


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Reports from the hospital wing are
> 
> JoesDad is better than yesterday but has swollen glands that are making swallowing painful; he spent yesterday in bed which is most unusual for him. He ate nothing until about 7.30pm.
> 
> Daughter had 2 slices of toast yesterday and turned in about 8.30pm. She hasn't emerged yet today.
> 
> I was feeling decidedly ropey yesterday evening - stomach not right, joints aching  - and also turned in at 8.30pm. I don't hurt as much this morning and have had some weetabix. The jury is out.
> 
> Virus of some sort I think




It's hard when the whole family catches something at the same time. I hope you guys feel better soon and you don't get worse.

I love Weetabix


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> It's hard when the whole family catches something at the same time. I hope you guys feel better soon and you don't get worse.
> 
> I love Weetabix










teee heee hee


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has made the best recovery from the plague so far. It's just as well as she's supposed to be spending the weekend with university friends. 

JoesDad is looking better this evening - definitely had it worst and not just man flu. 

I haven't been right all day and am flagging this evening. 

We will all be early to bed tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has made the best recovery from the plague so far. It's just as well as she's supposed to be spending the weekend with university friends.
> 
> JoesDad is looking better this evening - definitely had it worst and not just man flu.
> 
> I haven't been right all day and am flagging this evening.
> 
> We will all be early to bed tonight.




mums duties, wait till everyone else is better... then get ill. . 

cash in the favours, get a bath ran for you, radio on and switch off the duties for a while ... fresh bedding, PJ's, cuppa tea. you're well over due it!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are your lovely neighbors, Lyn?


Hi Ed - all quiet on the western front at the moment thankfully - it won't last.
They haven't blocked my car in again over the last 2 weeks which is a bonus!
I hear the 'adults' are getting married soon - if they haven't already done so. 
I keep hoping I'll come home and find a 'for sale' notice outside their house.
I'd buy it just to get rid of them sooner rather than later!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> another day over


Someone's fast forwarded the holidays again!!!
Time flies when you're busy writing reports - maybe I should leave them until next week!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ed, the gumboot has a partner!!
> View attachment 205329
> 
> 
> View attachment 205330
> 
> 
> and It's still here!!!


You could open a shoe shop for the one legged pirate!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> hmm, the 'do not disturb' stare...
> View attachment 205336
> 
> 
> View attachment 205337
> action shot
> 
> View attachment 205338


Lola won't eat the flowers.
The one time he did he had the runs!
He loves the leaves though!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It's hard when the whole family catches something at the same time. I hope you guys feel better soon and you don't get worse.
> 
> I love Weetabix


I always associate Weetabix with cotton wool because one of my sisters swallowed a small piece of glass when she bit a glass when we were children. She had to have mushy food with cotton wool in it to try to limit the damage.
I think Post Holdings in the US has just bought Weetabix off the Chinese, but made in Britain since 1932!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has made the best recovery from the plague so far. It's just as well as she's supposed to be spending the weekend with university friends.
> 
> JoesDad is looking better this evening - definitely had it worst and not just man flu.
> 
> I haven't been right all day and am flagging this evening.
> 
> We will all be early to bed tonight.


Take care Linda and get well soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Someone's fast forwarded the holidays again!!!
> Time flies when you're busy writing reports - maybe I should leave them until next week!




'sacrifice today for a better tomorrow' 


OR!!! 

'FREE THE BADGER'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lola won't eat the flowers.
> The one time he did he had the runs!
> He loves the leaves though!






other way round here, he demands more


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I always associate Weetabix with cotton wool because one of my sisters swallowed a small piece of glass when she bit a glass when we were children. She had to have mushy food with cotton wool in it to try to limit the damage.
> I think Post Holdings in the US has just bought Weetabix off the Chinese, but made in Britain since 1932!




actually i have ate glass, had my friend in tears with worry

..i've also consumed.. money, air fresheners, carboard, aftershave, BLEECH?!? the list goes on,


----------



## Stuart S.

johnandjade said:


> actually i have ate glass, had my friend in tears with worry
> 
> ..i've also consumed.. money, air fresheners, carboard, aftershave, BLEECH?!? the list goes on,



How much did you win??


----------



## johnandjade

Stuart S. said:


> How much did you win??




just lost some self respect


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> teee heee hee



That was cute!! 
We don't the fruit flavor. I bet chocolate chips would be yummy!!


----------



## johnandjade

had baldrick out to play again


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> actually i have ate glass, had my friend in tears with worry
> 
> ..i've also consumed.. money, air fresheners, carboard, aftershave, BLEECH?!? the list goes on,


There's a list of possibilities for humour there........

e.g. Did you know drinking Domestos to make your urine lighter in colour is a crime?
(other brands are available)
It's called bleach of the pees!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> had baldrick out to play again
> View attachment 205351


"Doctor, doctor! There's something strange growing on the end of my nose!!"
.....................said Baldrick!


----------



## Lyn W

It's under wings and beaks under blankets time now here in the UK.
So nos da friends.
Enjoy the rest of your Thursday and Happy Friday
Take care


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I am pleased to report that all 3 of us are feeling much better this morning. Still taking it easy today though!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all! my work buddy got shipped elsewhere today.. meaning yesterday's jobs that need finished today is all on me as well as today's work


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning all! my work buddy got shipped elsewhere today.. meaning yesterday's jobs that need finished today is all on me as well as today's work


Tartan spartan needs to roll his sleeves up and roar!

Go get 'em John. 

It's Friday after all


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Tartan spartan needs to roll his sleeves up and roar!
> 
> Go get 'em John.
> 
> It's Friday after all




point of principle today, as little as possible


----------



## johnandjade

finally finished!! 2hrs OT unpaid. called my boss with my gripes and will be going back to work MY hours next week. 

off tomorrow, cancelled my homers... beer time!!


----------



## johnandjade

off to a good start, got a free beer in the pub


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> off to a good start, got a free beer in the pub


Free beer or a free Bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Free beer or a free Bud ?




stella, a good substitute


----------



## johnandjade

and so it begins



good bye cruel world, time to free the badger \m/\m/


----------



## johnandjade

... obviously


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> stella, a good substitute


That's NO Bud !


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's NO Bud !


No it's "Stella Tortoise" as it's jokingly known as over here ... Wholly appropriate


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's NO Bud !




price was right though


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

JoesDad and I have a quiet weekend planned. The painter finished yesterday so there's stuff to move back which is about the limit of our exertions. 

Daughter has disappeared to meet university friends for the weekend, so we have the house to ourselves


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> JoesDad and I have a quiet weekend planned. The painter finished yesterday so there's stuff to move back which is about the limit of our exertions.
> 
> Daughter has disappeared to meet university friends for the weekend, so we have the house to ourselves




woohoo!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh, day off  beer time


----------



## johnandjade

i made myself a sound booth last night..


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ahhh, day off  beer time


Too early John. Way too early. Even on a day off!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Saturday everyone.
I keep thinking it's Sunday - so its great when I remember it's not!
Lola has had a short time outside in his sheltered spot and a bit of a graze on some dandies.
He's very active at the moment but not stopping to eat a lot.
I think he was like this last year for a while.
Hopefully nothing to worry about but I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.
> I keep thinking it's Sunday - so its great when I remember it's not!
> Lola has had a short time outside in his sheltered spot and a bit of a graze on some dandies.
> He's very active at the moment but not stopping to eat a lot.
> I think he was like this last year for a while.
> Hopefully nothing to worry about but I'll keep an eye on him.




allo miss womblyn


----------



## johnandjade

we had baldrick out again last night..




anything to hand worked lol




and again he ran back into the 'degu cannon' when called!!



how we transfer them.


----------



## JoesMum

Good Morning All. 

Happy St George's Day to the English 

As is traditional in our town there will be a parade today. The Scouts, Guides, Air Cadets, British Legion, etc... my kids took part for many years. My son even got to carry "The George" flag at the parade once upon a time (he looks such a baby  )



The massed Guides and Scouts, hundreds of them, are lined up behind the flags at the assembly on the Castle Lawn at the end of the parade. It's more orderly than it looks


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> Happy St George's Day to the English
> 
> As is traditional in our town there will be a parade today. The Scouts, Guides, Air Cadets, British Legion, etc... my kids took part for many years. My son even got to carry "The George" flag at the parade once upon a time (he looks such a baby  )
> View attachment 205569
> 
> 
> The massed Guides and Scouts, hundreds of them, are lined up behind the flags at the assembly on the Castle Lawn at the end of the parade. It's more orderly than it looks


Happy St George's day from me too, who knows next year you may have a Bank Holiday for it!!!

Hi Linda,
Your son looks as if he is taking his role very seriously.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning fellow CDRers
Hope you all have a peaceful Sunday.
Last day of freedom for me


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Happy St George's day from me too, who knows next year you may have a Bank Holiday for it!!!


Seriously do we actually need 3 more bank holidays in March/April?!

With 2 for Easter and 2 more coming up in May it is a seriously daft idea. 



> Hi Linda,
> Your son looks as if he is taking his role very seriously.


They were very well drilled. The colour parties had been to 2 practices before the big weekend and had 3 more rehearsals (in church, on the lawn and in a hall) the day before. 

They were left in no doubt as to expectation by the parade organiser (ex military)!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Seriously do we actually need 3 more bank holidays in March/April?!
> 
> With 2 for Easter and 2 more coming up in May it is a seriously daft idea.



I'm not sure if they mean one in each part of the country or 4 for everyone!
Scotland already have a holiday for St Andrew and Northern Ireland for St Patrick.
It's just another election gimmick - one of many I'm sure each party will be wheeling out.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers
> Hope you all have a peaceful Sunday.
> Last day of freedom for me


Enjoy your day, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Enjoy your day, Lyn!


Thanks Bea, it's been busy doing things I suddenly remembered I had to do over the last 2 weeks!
Always a last minute crammer!
Hope you're having a good day too.


----------



## Lyn W

Can't believe how quiet it's been in here today.
I expect all the UK crew have been running in the London Marathon.
I'm sure I overtook some of you half way along the course!
Hope you all had or are having a good Sunday and that Monday is even better for you.
Nos Da all, take care.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, not so glad it's monday today. 

hope everyone has had a great weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Can't believe how quiet it's been in here today.
> I expect all the UK crew have been running in the London Marathon.
> I'm sure I overtook some of you half way along the course!
> Hope you all had or are having a good Sunday and that Monday is even better for you.
> Nos Da all, take care.


Well, we started our day with the Federation Cup tennis v Romania which we lost  Nastase didn't put in an appearance on day 2. 

Then we watched a bit of London Marathon and caught David Weir winning the wheelchair race. We were in the Olympic Stadium screaming him on to his second medal in 2012 

Then there was the FA Cup semi final... Manchester City v Arsenal. Very stressful for the resident Arsenal fans, but Arsenal won in extra time. 

Busy day 

Given our illness last week, JoesDad and I spent the day being couch potatoes as there's a lot happening this week. More on that as it happens. 

Hope your return to school goes well Lyn


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, not so glad it's monday today.
> 
> hope everyone has had a great weekend


Good morning John. Good morning roomies. 

It is indeed Monday. 

Today's activities are:
1. Post some stuff we sold on eBay over the weekend
2. Drive to Gatwick Airport, about 45 minutes from here, to collect daughter who has spent the weekend in Dublin with university friends. The plane fare was cheaper than a train elsewhere!


----------



## JoesMum

I entered a draw with my mobile phone company a few weeks back and forgot about it. 

Today I got post...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I entered a draw with my mobile phone company a few weeks back and forgot about it.
> 
> Today I got post...
> View attachment 205649
> 
> View attachment 205650




eggsalent


----------



## johnandjade

finally feeling human again! early night for me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> ed, the gumboot has a partner!!
> View attachment 205329
> 
> 
> View attachment 205330
> 
> 
> and It's still here!!!


Is it a right and a left?
I'm not that picky about footwear.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> actually i have ate glass, had my friend in tears with worry
> 
> ..i've also consumed.. money, air fresheners, carboard, aftershave, BLEECH?!? the list goes on,


How about Mazuri L.S.?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No update on my life, health, family, eggs or baby tortoise adoption.
Absolutely no changes to anything.
The baby tortoises are a little bit of a surprise. Nobody wants one.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about Mazuri L.S.?


Fortunately not available in the UK


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> The baby tortoises are a little bit of a surprise. Nobody wants one.


----------



## JoesMum

Picture for @Laura1412

The stranding technique for weighing a tort. I have used a mug. A tin of beans/tomatoes/cola works well


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> No update on my life, health, family, eggs or baby tortoise adoption.
> Absolutely no changes to anything.
> The baby tortoises are a little bit of a surprise. Nobody wants one.


Oh no Ed, what will you do with them all?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about Mazuri L.S.?




tonight's dinner


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> No update on my life, health, family, eggs or baby tortoise adoption.
> Absolutely no changes to anything.
> The baby tortoises are a little bit of a surprise. Nobody wants one.




as long as you're in good spirits


----------



## johnandjade

it's been really chilly today!! wind chill feeling around -2c and snow forecast! freshly shaved head and no wig today.. it's not been too fun. 

almost home now and caught up with my polish komrad who is just back from the motherland


----------



## johnandjade

oh and we had 2 murders and an attempted here over the weekend, place is getting worse


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> No update on my life, health, family, eggs or baby tortoise adoption.
> Absolutely no changes to anything.
> The baby tortoises are a little bit of a surprise. Nobody wants one.


So sorry nobody wants one of your little cuties.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> oh and we had 2 murders and an attempted here over the weekend, place is getting worse


 OH, MY!!!!!!!! Maybe y'all should move?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> oh and we had 2 murders and an attempted here over the weekend, place is getting worse


----------



## Laura1412

Got it Linda thanks my internet playing up and alerts not coming up I'll av a go at that


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## johnandjade

https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1386544-murder-victim-suffered-violent-assault-in-street-brawl/


this is the steet my mate stays on, he slept through it!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibblers! don't mind me, i'm just going to feed the animals and polish the armadillos. 
i've pinched some wool from the spiders web to knit a hat. 


lets go tuesday!


----------



## johnandjade

this hat is AWESOME!!!



thank you mrs B


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Have you had any snow John? My brother in law posted a video on Facebook of it snowing hard last night

It's a very chilly 3C here this morning, but the sun is out. 

Today's activity is sad - my next door neighbour's funeral.  He died the week before Joe if you remember, but the funeral was postponed until after his first grand-daughter was born; she's 4 weeks old now.


----------



## Laura1412

Morning all no snow here thank good ness however cold tho hope u all ok


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Have you had any snow John? My brother in law posted a video on Facebook of it snowing hard last night
> 
> It's a very chilly 3C here this morning, but the sun is out.
> 
> Today's activity is sad - my next door neighbour's funeral.  He died the week before Joe if you remember, but the funeral was postponed until after his first grand-daughter was born; she's 4 weeks old now.


O dear Linda not a good day then for u my lift to the vet let me down also at 6 this morning I get a message to say they can't take me so look like rearranging :-(


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Have you had any snow John? My brother in law posted a video on Facebook of it snowing hard last night
> 
> It's a very chilly 3C here this morning, but the sun is out.
> 
> Today's activity is sad - my next door neighbour's funeral.  He died the week before Joe if you remember, but the funeral was postponed until after his first grand-daughter was born; she's 4 weeks old now.




morning mum . no snow as yet, it was trying yesterday and forecast i think. 

hope today goes as well as can be


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Morning all no snow here thank good ness however cold tho hope u all ok




good morning laura


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning laura


Morning John


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> O dear Linda not a good day then for u my lift to the vet let me down also at 6 this morning I get a message to say they can't take me so look like rearranging :-(


Oh dear  That's not good


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear  That's not good


It's horrible when u can't drive and have to rely on others :-(


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> It's horrible when u can't drive and have to rely on others :-(


I'm guessing a taxi would be too expensive. 

The trip to my vet by taxi would cost about £20 each way from here


----------



## Laura1412

Yea £30 one way the vets is a hour away from were I live :-(


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> O dear Linda not a good day then for u my lift to the vet let me down also at 6 this morning I get a message to say they can't take me so look like rearranging :-(


Morning Linda, sorry it's to be a sad day for you. We have had a few snowflakes here this morning and I had to de-ice car before leaving for work this morning..


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Morning all no snow here thank good ness however cold tho hope u all ok


Morning Laura, all good here. How are you?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> this hat is AWESOME!!!
> View attachment 205738
> 
> 
> thank you mrs B


Looking good John!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> this hat is AWESOME!!!
> View attachment 205738
> 
> 
> thank you mrs B


So glad you're enjoying it!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Morning Laura, all good here. How are you?


Not do bad Jane thanks just organising another vet appointment for Clyde for to,orrow glad u ok


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> So glad you're enjoying it!!!!




the lads in work loved it


----------



## johnandjade

working day over chicken fajitas for tea


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just placed an ad on Craigslist Miami to see about new homes for the babies.
But the post is extra RUDE. Hopefully it will weed out the idiots.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just placed an ad on Craigslist Miami to see about new homes for the babies.
> But the post is extra RUDE. Hopefully it will weed out the idiots.



i think it's great how you're making sure they are going to good homes


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just placed an ad on Craigslist Miami to see about new homes for the babies.
> But the post is extra RUDE. Hopefully it will weed out the idiots.


Good luck. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## johnandjade

one of the other guys died, 2 dead.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just placed an ad on Craigslist Miami to see about new homes for the babies.
> But the post is extra RUDE. Hopefully it will weed out the idiots.


Hope u ok ed and the babies go to good homes


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Hope u ok ed and the babies go to good homes




howdy miss laura! hope you're well


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 205777
> 
> 
> 
> one of the other guys died, 2 dead.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> howdy miss laura! hope you're well


Yea I'm not to bad thanks got Clyde in the vets tomorrow so hopefully will no what's what


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Yea I'm not to bad thanks got Clyde in the vets tomorrow so hopefully will no what's what


Is he still not well Laura?


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


>


Linda u are clever wen I ad my enclosure covered in plexiglass my basking temp was fine I have now open up half of the table so will my basking temp still be good or will it decrease now it's half open


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Linda u are clever wen I ad my enclosure covered in plexiglass my basking temp was fine I have now open up half of the table so will my basking temp still be good or will it decrease now it's half open


Basking temperature directly under the lamp may drop slightly. 
The ambient temperature in the rest of the enclosure will drop most. 
The humidity will decrease too.


----------



## Laura1412

Yea the overall as gone down and the humidity as gone down but I'm trying toms method iv got a rock sat under the bulb with a temp probe on it's been there for 2 outs the rock is 35c with temp gun the probe is 34c I took the plexiglass top half off 45mins ago the rock still reads 35c with temp gun but the probe reading as gone down to 29c so it's thru me


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Is he still not well Laura?


Well Jane I don't no to be honest he is in thehide box 24/7 unless I get him out to bath once in the bath he is alerthis eyes shiny and bright clean noes and normal breathing so I don't no wether it's tempsthatsthe probornotso I'm takin him to be checked over and c were we go from there x


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Well Jane I don't no to be honest he is in thehide box 24/7 unless I get him out to bath once in the bath he is alerthis eyes shiny and bright clean noes and normal breathing so I don't no wether it's tempsthatsthe probornotso I'm takin him to be checked over and c were we go from there x


Is he eating?


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Yea the overall as gone down and the humidity as gone down but I'm trying toms method iv got a rock sat under the bulb with a temp probe on it's been there for 2 outs the rock is 35c with temp gun the probe is 34c I took the plexiglass top half off 45mins ago the rock still reads 35c with temp gun but the probe reading as gone down to 29c so it's thru me




do you have a CHE on a stat?


----------



## Laura1412

Yea and no some days he will eat after bath some days foods out after bath but just goes past it and goes back in his hide box :-(


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> do you have a CHE on a stat?





johnandjade said:


> do you have a CHE on a stat?


Yea john iv got a 100w one on a stat


----------



## johnandjade

jade fell asleep on fluffy.. i'm still going on mr ed's vets mantra of 'work smarter, not harder'.

it's 55 steps down, and up to our flat, needless to say, i need to take down a lot of toys when working at home, i think i have it down to 2 trips



paint work bag. 



basic kit bag 





pressure washer in a backpack lol, goastbusters style!!




(40ft hose, 30m extention and my wee lamp)


----------



## johnandjade

this isn't everything!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jade fell asleep on fluffy.. i'm still going on mr ed's vets mantra of 'work smarter, not harder'.
> 
> it's 55 steps down, and up to our flat, needless to say, i need to take down a lot of toys when working at home, i think i have it down to 2 trips
> View attachment 205808
> View attachment 205809
> 
> paint work bag.
> 
> View attachment 205810
> 
> basic kit bag
> 
> View attachment 205811
> View attachment 205812
> 
> 
> pressure washer in a backpack lol, goastbusters style!!
> 
> View attachment 205813
> 
> 
> (40ft hose, 30m extention and my wee lamp)
> 
> View attachment 205817
> View attachment 205818


That's a lot of kit!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That's a lot of kit!



there is still a hoover, machine polisher, heat gun, microfiber rags,, palm sander... i
a year on and i still hasn't found best way to lug it


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Yea and no some days he will eat after bath some days foods out after bath but just goes past it and goes back in his hide box :-(


Do you have any plants in his enclosure Laura?
If not, wonder if he is feeling a bit exposed and therefore feels safer in his hide.
A few plants like spider plants can often make them feel more secure.
Hope he is OK.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> jade fell asleep on fluffy.. i'm still going on mr ed's vets mantra of 'work smarter, not harder'.
> 
> it's 55 steps down, and up to our flat, needless to say, i need to take down a lot of toys when working at home, i think i have it down to 2 trips
> View attachment 205808
> View attachment 205809
> 
> paint work bag.
> 
> View attachment 205810
> 
> basic kit bag
> 
> View attachment 205811
> View attachment 205812
> 
> 
> pressure washer in a backpack lol, goastbusters style!!
> 
> View attachment 205813
> 
> 
> (40ft hose, 30m extention and my wee lamp)
> 
> View attachment 205817
> View attachment 205818


Blimey that's more than explorers take on expeditions!
How about a big bag and a long, long rope that you can lower out of your window to ground level?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Blimey that's more than explorers take on expeditions!
> How about a big bag and a long, long rope that you can lower out of your window to ground level?




how's miss womblyn??? get into the shed yet??


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
Hope everyone OK.
Going back to work and getting back into routines is exhausting - keep nodding off everytime I sit still too long.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> how's miss womblyn??? get into the shed yet??


Hi John - not yet.
I have my tools but there's a knack to using them.
have a clear lock to practice on but you have to know what to feel for.
I think I'm going to fail my burglary entrance exams.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all!
> Hope everyone OK.
> Going back to work and getting back into routines is exhausting - keep nodding off everytime I sit still too long.


Hi Lyn

Do you fancy popping in on a Brit with a Sulcata thread? Lola is more relevant than Joe
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-stucata-owner-needing-advice.154305/


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lyn
> 
> Do you fancy popping in on a Brit with a Sulcata thread? Lola is more relevant than Joe
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-stucata-owner-needing-advice.154305/


Hi Linda, I'll pop in and have a look
Hope you're feeling better this week.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Do you have any plants in his enclosure Laura?
> If not, wonder if he is feeling a bit exposed and therefore feels safer in his hide.
> A few plants like spider plants can often make them feel more secure.
> Hope he is OK.


Thanks lyn he has got lots in there but just doesn't do anything I will get the spider plants tho coz if seen loads with them in and they cool he's got about 6 of the canopy plants that u can just c him hiding under


----------



## JoesMum

That's the end of another day for me.

Monday had taxi Mum collecting daughter from Gatwick
Today we had a funeral to attend
Tomorrow is back to taxi Mum duties as daughter has an interview in Southampton. I am only going as far as the station  I also need to do cleaning and ironing (boo!)

Nos da! Goodnight all!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks lyn he has got lots in there but just doesn't do anything I will get the spider plants tho coz if seen loads with them in and they cool he's got about 6 of the canopy plants that u can just c him hiding under


That should be fine Laura. If you buy spider plants form a shop then replant in chemical free soil and allow time for any fertilisers/sprays that may have been used to grow out. I think I was told about 6 months, so if you can get cuttings form safe plants that would be better.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That's the end of another day for me.
> 
> Monday had taxi Mum collecting daughter from Gatwick
> Today we had a funeral to attend
> Tomorrow is back to taxi Mum duties as daughter has an interview in Southampton. I am only going as far as the station  I also need to do cleaning and ironing (boo!)
> 
> Nos da! Goodnight all!


A busy day Linda!
Sleep well and see you soon.
Nos Da


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to disappear too.
Must get Lola's packed lunch ready for tomorrow.
So take care and Nos da to you all.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - not yet.
> I have my tools but there's a knack to using them.
> have a clear lock to practice on but you have to know what to feel for.
> I think I'm going to fail my burglary entrance exams.


 

sorry i missed you, crashed out :/. 

do you know anyone with an angle grinder or power drill? might it be possible to unscrew the brackets from the wood?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you bunch of awesome people 

has anyone heard from adam? 

it's king billy (chilly) here again, i have on mooz hat again it's sooo soft and cozy i have to change it at work as i want to keep it clean, surprising how dirty you get cleaning cars! 

hope everyone has a great day, lets go kick butt!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John

No nothing from Adam and when I looked yesterday he had hadn't been on the forum since April 8. 

Oy! @Tidgy's Dad! We're feeling neglected!

Good morning roomies


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John
> 
> No nothing from Adam and when I looked yesterday he had hadn't been on the forum since April 8.
> 
> Oy! @Tidgy's Dad! We're feeling neglected!
> 
> Good morning roomies




good afternoon mum . i don't want to bother him but i may drop an email just to check in


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. It's blummin freezing here 7C/45F "feels like" 4C/39F

We have had some rain, which is good because the garden is parched, but the sun is out again now. 

Daughter should arrive in Southampton shortly for her interview. Southampton, for those not familiar with the UK, is on the South Coast - right in the middle above the Isle of Wight.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It's blummin freezing here 7C/45F "feels like" 4C/39F
> 
> We have had some rain, which is good because the garden is parched, but the sun is out again now.
> 
> Daughter should arrive in Southampton shortly for her interview. Southampton, for those not familiar with the UK, is on the South Coast - right in the middle above the Isle of Wight.




hope all goes well


----------



## johnandjade

beer time


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> beer time


Can't fault u john wish I was on tablets coz me would av a drink how r u


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It's blummin freezing here 7C/45F "feels like" 4C/39F
> 
> We have had some rain, which is good because the garden is parched, but the sun is out again now.
> 
> Daughter should arrive in Southampton shortly for her interview. Southampton, for those not familiar with the UK, is on the South Coast - right in the middle above the Isle of Wight.


Hope all goes well Linda for the daughter


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> That should be fine Laura. If you buy spider plants form a shop then replant in chemical free soil and allow time for any fertilisers/sprays that may have been used to grow out. I think I was told about 6 months, so if you can get cuttings form safe plants that would be better.


Thanks Lyn I'll look into it


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter on her way home. She said the interview went OK so we just have to wait and see. The problem is of course that you can have have a good interview and still not get the job because there's someone better.


----------



## JoesMum

She's off to Oxfordshire tomorrow afternoon for another interview


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Daughter on her way home. She said the interview went OK so we just have to wait and see. The problem is of course that you can have have a good interview and still not get the job because there's someone better.


Fingers crossed for her Linda she sounds very clever and I'm sure she will get the job


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Can't fault u john wish I was on tablets coz me would av a drink how r u




i'm not ment to drink on my meds either, but baby needs his bottle! 

i'm good thanks, you?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter on her way home. She said the interview went OK so we just have to wait and see. The problem is of course that you can have have a good interview and still not get the job because there's someone better.




if nothing else it's good experience.. 

i'm sure she aced it though


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> i'm not ment to drink on my meds either, but baby needs his bottle!
> 
> i'm good thanks, you?


Not to bad john thanks but my Clyde got a ri so I feel useless :-(


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Not to bad john thanks but my Clyde got a ri so I feel useless :-(




the important thing is you care and can correct it


----------



## johnandjade

just passed a wee lassie around 6yr eating a pot noodle in the street?!?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> the important thing is you care and can correct it


Yea I'm hoping so iv got some antibiotic injections to give him Linda as been brilliant helpin me with advice and answering my questions


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Yea I'm hoping so iv got some antibiotic injections to give him Linda as been brilliant helpin me with advice and answering my questions




she is a legend.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> she is a legend.


Too true


----------



## JoesMum

Oy! Be careful what you say or my head won't fit in the CDR. I don't want to get tangled in the wool spider's web.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oy! Be careful what you say or my head won't fit in the CDR. I don't want to get tangled in the wool spider's web.




you are mum, take a bow


----------



## johnandjade

tooon!!


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh home! waiting on the hot water then i'm going for a swim. early night, back to getting up at 0530 now


----------



## JoesMum

I'm off to collect daughter from the station. Taxi Mum's work is never done! (Especially when it costs £6.50 to park there!)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm off to collect daughter from the station. Taxi Mum's work is never done! (Especially when it costs £6.50 to park there!)




ouch!


----------



## johnandjade

i managed to cut my finger on a boot (trunk) carpet today! i had it folded forward to clean underneath in the spare well... the edge was like a smeggin razor! 

it's only a wee one but it went quite deep considering


----------



## JoesMum

Owee! You can get equally nasty ones from paper and cardboard


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> sorry i missed you, crashed out :/.
> 
> do you know anyone with an angle grinder or power drill? might it be possible to unscrew the brackets from the wood?


Hi again John, I have a power drill but its a plastic shed so hoping not to have to cut it.
Will have to have a go at the lock.
I do have some very strong metal cutters - but guess where they are? Yup - in the shed!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It's blummin freezing here 7C/45F "feels like" 4C/39F
> 
> We have had some rain, which is good because the garden is parched, but the sun is out again now.
> 
> Daughter should arrive in Southampton shortly for her interview. Southampton, for those not familiar with the UK, is on the South Coast - right in the middle above the Isle of Wight.



Hope the interview went well for your daughter Linda and good luck for tomorrow's ordeal interview.
It is blinking freezing again!
Ice on car this morning and we had some snow about 2pm - much to the excitement of the kids
(and staff who are still hoping for a snow day!!)


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Lyn I'll look into it


Homebase were doing 2 for £6 last year.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i managed to cut my finger on a boot (trunk) carpet today! i had it folded forward to clean underneath in the spare well... the edge was like a smeggin razor!
> 
> it's only a wee one but it went quite deep considering
> View attachment 205888


I bet there were a few 'Oh dears' flying around. 
The little ones are often the most painful because they are right on the nerve endings.
Keep it clean and covered to stop it getting an infection.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello and goodnight from me.
Another day flown by!
Hope you have all had a good hump day and enjoy a good day tomorrow
-if you are in the UK I wish you a thermal Thursday.
Nos da for now.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all  it's almost payday woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi again John, I have a power drill but its a plastic shed so hoping not to have to cut it.
> Will have to have a go at the lock.
> I do have some very strong metal cutters - but guess where they are? Yup - in the shed!!




if you post up a pic, @ZEROPILOT will no doubt have a solution


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope you have your thermals on John. We have a very hard frost this morning and we're right down South!

Today yoga, the ironing that I managed to ignore yesterday... and the pile grew... and Taxi Mum duties again!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope you have your thermals on John. We have a very hard frost this morning and we're right down South!
> 
> Today yoga, the ironing that I managed to ignore yesterday... and the pile grew... and Taxi Mum duties again!




good morning mum, t shirt weather here


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum, t shirt weather here
> View attachment 205950


Toastie! Still only 9C here!

Daughter on her way to Banbury as in the nursery rhyme "Ride a Co ck Horse to Banbury Cross".

I have no idea if she'll see a fine lady on a white horse 

Yoga is done, so I suppose I had better do the ironing to keep warm... I loathe, detest and hate ironing. 

I shouldn't really complain; I won't have so much to do in the coming weeks. Explanation on that tomorrow.

EDIT
Just discovered another thing that upsets the TFO profanity filter. T it as in the bird was first. Now we can add male chickens c ocks!

Although a c ock horse is actually the extra horse that would be added to a team to get a wagon or carriage up a particularly steep hill in the olden days. Nothing to do with gender or birds


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> if you post up a pic, @ZEROPILOT will no doubt have a solution


Good idea.
As long as it doesn't involve a shotgun or TNT I'll try anything on it!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum, t shirt weather here
> View attachment 205950


Has the country rotated this week?
Very cold here again - no snow day - yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon all.
Hope you are all well.
Long weekend coming up!!!


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound worked on an hour to get a head start for tomorrow. now it's beet time


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> homeward bound worked on an hour to get a head start for tomorrow. now it's beet time


Beetroot, sugar beet or typo? 

May Day holiday on Monday - yay!

Still haven't done the ironing - 

Daughter's interview over and she's on the train home. She's been called back for a second interview by the one she had last week; that's in mid May


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Beetroot, sugar beet or typo?
> 
> May Day holiday on Monday - yay!
> 
> Still haven't done the ironing -
> 
> Daughter's interview over and she's on the train home. She's been called back for a second interview by the one she had last week; that's in mid May




finger tipsy . 

that's great news!!! 

holiday?? what's that?


----------



## johnandjade

new beet to try


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> new beet to try
> View attachment 205978


Shaking my head side to side


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shaking my head side to side




i know gramps but it's brewed in scotland so i had to try... 

yip, its like cooking oil! normal service shall resume as of tomorrow 


hope you and your clan are well and happy


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, i slept in :O johnny cab to work, still make it in on time.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, i slept in :O johnny cab to work, still make it in on time.


Good morning John. Got that Friday feeling yet?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. 

Today is a day of change. Taxi Mum has more duties. JoesDad needs a lift to the station and Daughter meeds a lift to work. 

The biggie is that JoesDad gets made redundant today. The payoff is in the bank, he just needs to pick up his P45 (tax form for our overseas friends) and hand back his stuff. 

We're not in a panic. We have plenty of money to live on for a while and the mortgage was paid off last year. We have studied the finances and there's no need to cancel anything we have already booked. He was made redundant a few years ago and got a new job straight away and we still have that money banked thank goodness. 

So he's just going to be getting under my feet for a while. I think he's relieved more than anything.

2017 is turning into quite a year and it's only April. New beginnings and all that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Part of the isolation pen is ready for the babies. Roughly 2x6 feet with swimming and drinking pond.
They now spend most of the day out there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

B.T.W
It's projected to hit 90 degrees today.
No snow in the forecast.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Got that Friday feeling yet?




always


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> B.T.W
> It's projected to hit 90 degrees today.
> No snow in the forecast.




hee hee, found in a car


----------



## johnandjade

well looks like im getting left to run base tomorrow, no communication from either of my bosses about it! not a happy chappy.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies how r we all today


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well looks like im getting left to run base tomorrow, no communication from either of my bosses about it! not a happy chappy.


Not surprised you're annoyed.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies how r we all today


Doing OK. 

JoesDad now officially unemployed. 

Daughter back from reptile wrangling. 

Son on his way home for the weekend. Tomorrow he will be 21


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Doing OK.
> 
> JoesDad now officially unemployed.
> 
> Daughter back from reptile wrangling.
> 
> Son on his way home for the weekend. Tomorrow he will be 21




bitter sweet:/ 

have a great weekend mum


----------



## johnandjade

spoken with both my boss's. i haven't said about money, only spoken about business side of things... improving standards and expanding. i need to prove a point tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> spoken with both my boss's. i haven't said about money, only spoken about business side of things... improving standards and expanding. i need to prove a point tomorrow


Sounds like a positive move


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a positive move




eyes on the prize mum, i know im poo hot, just not in a position to make demands.


----------



## johnandjade

... if joes dad needs a job....


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Doing OK.
> 
> JoesDad now officially unemployed.
> 
> Daughter back from reptile wrangling.
> 
> Son on his way home for the weekend. Tomorrow he will be 21


Sorry to hear about husband Job situation


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies.
> 
> Today is a day of change. Taxi Mum has more duties. JoesDad needs a lift to the station and Daughter meeds a lift to work.
> 
> The biggie is that JoesDad gets made redundant today. The payoff is in the bank, he just needs to pick up his P45 (tax form for our overseas friends) and hand back his stuff.
> 
> We're not in a panic. We have plenty of money to live on for a while and the mortgage was paid off last year. We have studied the finances and there's no need to cancel anything we have already booked. He was made redundant a few years ago and got a new job straight away and we still have that money banked thank goodness.
> 
> So he's just going to be getting under my feet for a while. I think he's relieved more than anything.
> 
> 2017 is turning into quite a year and it's only April. New beginnings and all that.


Wishing JoesDad good luck in the job hunting and hope he finds something he enjoys, but uses his free time to recharge his batteries. Someone once told me that you should work to live, not live to work and that is very true!
Also great your daughter has made it to the second interview she obviously impressed the, and congratulations to your son on his 21st!
Never a dull moment in your house Linda - they certainly keep you busy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Part of the isolation pen is ready for the babies. Roughly 2x6 feet with swimming and drinking pond.
> They now spend most of the day out there.


Looking good Ed.
Any luck in finding homes for them?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well looks like im getting left to run base tomorrow, no communication from either of my bosses about it! not a happy chappy.


Oh dear - hope they are not taking you for granted John, but I'm sure you'll be professional as always!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> B.T.W
> It's projected to hit 90 degrees today.
> No snow in the forecast.


About 48'F here - quite balmy after the last couple of days!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening everyone - the long weekend is here!
(for some of us)
The forecast isn't great for Sunday and Monday but tomorrow doesn't look too bad.
Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you're up to.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening everyone - the long weekend is here!
> (for some of us)
> The forecast isn't great for Sunday and Monday but tomorrow doesn't look too bad.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you're up to.


Good evening Lyn. It is indeed a long weekend (again) in the UK... for some people at least. 

We have opened a bottle of wine and are relaxing in front of the tv


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening Lyn. It is indeed a long weekend (again) in the UK... for some people at least.
> 
> We have opened a bottle of wine and are relaxing in front of the tv


That sounds like a good plan!
I don't usually drink in the house unless I have visitors but I may make an exception tonight.
I have a few nice bottles in my oven wine store!
Cheers!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I removed my baby tortoise for sale ad from Craigslist.
I can't deal with idiots.
I'm losing faith in humanity.
The last two texts were from two separate morons with the same idea.
"I'll give you $100 for two."
I placed the emphasis on EXPERIENCED KEEPERS ONLY.
I even suggested that they should be tortoise forum members.
It looks like I'll be keeping them...Unless I hear from a few local members.
Or I can hide them in one of @Pearly suitcases when she's in so. Florida this summer.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I removed my baby tortoise for sale ad from Craigslist.
> I can't deal with idiots.
> I'm losing faith in humanity.
> The last two texts were from two separate morons with the same idea.
> "I'll give you $100 for two."
> I placed the emphasis on EXPERIENCED KEEPERS ONLY.
> I even suggested that they should be tortoise forum members.
> It looks like I'll be keeping them...Unless I hear from a few local members.
> Or I can hide them in one of @Pearly suitcases when she's in so. Florida this summer.




I would have a tough time too!! I can only image a poor guy stuck in a 5 gallon tank eating romaine forever! 
I'm so glad none of my eggs hatched! 

I guess you'll just become the crazy tort guy and accept it!!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I removed my baby tortoise for sale ad from Craigslist.
> I can't deal with idiots.
> I'm losing faith in humanity.
> The last two texts were from two separate morons with the same idea.
> "I'll give you $100 for two."
> I placed the emphasis on EXPERIENCED KEEPERS ONLY.
> I even suggested that they should be tortoise forum members.
> It looks like I'll be keeping them...Unless I hear from a few local members.
> Or I can hide them in one of @Pearly suitcases when she's in so. Florida this summer.


I'm envisaging a Tortoise Cove setup. Ed surrounded by lots of RFs. Sounds perfect


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It's a bright sunny day in Kent and son is 21 - not that he's up yet. We're going up to London for a meal out to celebrate this evening 

He scraped his sister's car last night which isn't going to go down well when she finds out. Fortunately nobody else was involved and the damage is very minor and will polish out (John why don't you live nearer?!)


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's a bright sunny day in Kent and son is 21 - not that he's up yet. We're going up to London for a meal out to celebrate this evening
> 
> He scraped his sister's car last night which isn't going to go down well when she finds out. Fortunately nobody else was involved and the damage is very minor and will polish out (John why don't you live nearer?!)


Good morning Linda weather not so good here happy birthday to ur son hope u ok and av a lovely meal out this evening


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all and happy birthday to joes bro!!


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has well and truly got her own back on her brother by spotting his first grey hair 

On his birthday too! Cruel!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has well and truly got her own back on her brother by spotting his first grey hair
> 
> On his birthday too! Cruel!




awesome


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's a bright sunny day in Kent and son is 21 - not that he's up yet. We're going up to London for a meal out to celebrate this evening
> 
> He scraped his sister's car last night which isn't going to go down well when she finds out. Fortunately nobody else was involved and the damage is very minor and will polish out (John why don't you live nearer?!)


Happy Birthday to your son, and hope you all have a good evening in London.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all
It's pretty quiet about today.
Hope you are all having a good weekend so far.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Evening all
> It's pretty quiet about today.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend so far.


Evening Lyn hope u ok


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has well and truly got her own back on her brother by spotting his first grey hair
> 
> On his birthday too! Cruel!


Hi Linda hope you are all well. And......







to your son!​Lots of love,
Gillian and Oli


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all (Quote Dixon of Dock Green c1970 just to confuse anyone aged under 50 and/or not in the UK  )

Good meal eaten and on the train home now


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning and happy Sunday roomies


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday roomies


Good morning Linda hope ur ok glad u ad a lovely meal last night nothing better then family time


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning Linda hope ur ok glad u ad a lovely meal last night nothing better then family time


Yes we had a good meal 

All a bit tired this morning. Having a gentle day today


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Yes we had a good meal
> 
> All a bit tired this morning. Having a gentle day today


Iv just bathed my Clyde again a little drink but not eaten again he as his second injection yesterday


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Iv just bathed my Clyde again a little drink but not eaten again he as his second injection yesterday


Hopefully it's just sulking. He will get hungry and forget he's cross with you.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully it's just sulking. He will get hungry and forget he's cross with you.


I'm hopin so he ate Friday but nothing since but is drink everytime he is bath is it normal that it don't seem like the antibiotic is workin


----------



## JoesMum

Antibiotics take time to kick in. They can also suppress appetite - even in humans. 

He did eat something just before his last injection so that's good. And he is drinking and that's good too. 

Once he's finished the course, give him a few days and see how he goes.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Antibiotics take time to kick in. They can also suppress appetite - even in humans.
> 
> He did eat something just before his last injection so that's good. And he is drinking and that's good too.
> 
> Once he's finished the course, give him a few days and see how he goes.


Thank u Linda im just worried sick his noes looks clear no wetness and his eyes are shiney just does nt want to do owt just constantly in the hide box sleeping,there is my Clyde today after his soak


----------



## JoesMum

Don't fuss him too much. Leave him be to come round and decide you are not going to stick anything sharp in him. Stay out of the room if you can. 

Remember that if he can't see you then in his mind you probably can't see him 

Try a bit of bribery too. Half a cherry tomato with tomorrow's breakfast might change his mind  (I'd stay off the strawberries)


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Don't fuss him too much. Leave him be to come round and decide you are not going to stick anything sharp in him. Stay out of the room if you can.
> 
> Remember that if he can't see you then in his mind you probably can't see him
> 
> Try a bit of bribery too. Half a cherry tomato with tomorrow's breakfast might change his mind  (I'd stay off the strawberries)


Yea I leave him be now he is the hide box will try the tomato tomorrow after the soak thanks


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello everyone ! 
Happy birthday to your son Linda !! 
3 more weeks of school and i will have a break before summer classes ! 
I bought some plants for the tortoises last week and planted some seeds i ordered from tortoise supply. 
Its gunna rain this week so im hoping that will "bathe" the store bought plants some


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello everyone !
> Happy birthday to your son Linda !!
> 3 more weeks of school and i will have a break before summer classes !
> I bought some plants for the tortoises last week and planted some seeds i ordered from tortoise supply.
> Its gunna rain this week so im hoping that will "bathe" the store bought plants some


Hello Linhdan. Long time no see

It sounds like you are counting the days until freedom  How long will the break be?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Hello Linhdan. Long time no see
> 
> It sounds like you are counting the days until freedom  How long will the break be?


Hi !! & just a week. Once july 4th comes ill have the rest of the summer to rest though


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Evening Lyn hope u ok


Sorry I missed you Laura, I'm good thanks hope you are well too.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Yea I leave him be now he is the hide box will try the tomato tomorrow after the soak thanks


Aww...poor Clyde
Just keep him warm and offer food then hopefully he'll be feeling much better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello everyone !
> Happy birthday to your son Linda !!
> 3 more weeks of school and i will have a break before summer classes !
> I bought some plants for the tortoises last week and planted some seeds i ordered from tortoise supply.
> Its gunna rain this week so im hoping that will "bathe" the store bought plants some


Hi Linhdan
Hope you are well
There's a light at the end of the tunnel for you.
We have about 11 school weeks left as we don't finish until about the middle of July.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening to all our readers and posters.
Happy Bank Holiday weekend to UK members.
A showery evening here but can't complain as we haven't had a lot of rain lately,
- the gardens need it.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I missed you Laura, I'm good thanks hope you are well too.


I'm ok thanks Lyn just worrying about my Clyde


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok thanks Lyn just worrying about my Clyde


It's only natural to worry and hard not to, but you are doing your best for him and there's plenty of people here who are supporting you and wishing him well and we are all happy to listen.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> It's only natural to worry and hard not to, but you are doing your best for him and there's plenty of people here who are supporting you and wishing him well and we are all happy to listen.


Thanks Lyn means a lot


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Lyn means a lot


Lyn is right. You are doing all you can. Don't punish yourself... and believe me I know that is hard


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all. 

Tonight's toad in the hole is looking particularly fine 



You see Lyn you drink your wine and use the oven for this sort of thing


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Tonight's toad in the hole is looking particularly fine
> View attachment 206204
> 
> 
> You see Lyn you drink your wine and use the oven for this sort of thing


That does look delicious Linda!
However the chances of me using my oven to make something like that are very slim!!
I only have a kitchen because it came with the house!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That does look delicious Linda!
> However the chances of me using my oven to make something like that are very slim!!
> I only have a kitchen because it came with the house!


I gathered that


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and cook reheat my dinner so I'll pop back later.
TTFN


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Lyn is right. You are doing all you can. Don't punish yourself... and believe me I know that is hard


Thanks Linda and the toad in the hole looks lush


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, thank smeg it's monday!! hope we all had a great weekend. 

my boss is running base today so i'm heading in to open up and run through whats whats there as well as a chat, then off to my placement. bank holiday here, it's like a ghost town! soo quite!! 

lets go be awesome!!!


----------



## johnandjade

another quiet weekend here https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1387211-teenager-violently-stabbed-in-paisley-attempted-murder/

this is the road i walk to and from work


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Good morning roomies. 

It is indeed another UK bank holiday, this one is for May Day, here in the UK. 

I think I might go and do some gardening today - carefully - I don't want to wreck my back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> another quiet weekend here https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1387211-teenager-violently-stabbed-in-paisley-attempted-murder/
> 
> this is the road i walk to and from work


Stabbed? That's barbaric!!
Clearly you guys need more guns.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Stabbed? That's barbaric!!
> Clearly you guys need more guns.


Careful. We'll be slapped for political comment


----------



## JoesMum

Gardening may not happen. We have had rain and the weather gods are still undecided on whether to continue with traditional British bank holiday weather settings


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Careful. We'll be slapped for political comment


I hadn't thought of the political aspect.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Monday all.
Showery here again but think it's going to clear up.
I'm just settling down to some more reports, but I have the attention span of a gnat at the moment,
so I will probably wander off and do something that has been waiting for ages but suddenly has to be done immediately.
- avoidance techniques! 
Have a good day and will see you later.
TTFN


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Laura1412

How can I open clydes mouth I think he's got something stuck


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> How can I open clydes mouth I think he's got something stuck


Take a look at the video in this post by Kasia
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pinworm-medication.154327/#post-1478271


----------



## Laura1412

He's just swallowing and swallowing he's not eating he was but now stopped iv been trying to open his mouth but I can't do it what should I do


----------



## JoesMum

Soak him. Let him drink and see how he goes. Video it if it's still happening later


----------



## JoesMum

I have finally done the ironing! The upside of JoesDad's redundancy is that there will be much less fora while


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Soak him. Let him drink and see how he goes. Video it if it's still happening later


Well iv had him on my lap trying to open his mouth but I can't do it he was out on my lap for 5 mins and he's not done it since so I put him in his box and he's been sleeping so hopefully he's dislodged it I'm worried sick


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Well iv had him on my lap trying to open his mouth but I can't do it he was out on my lap for 5 mins and he's not done it since so I put him in his box and he's been sleeping so hopefully he's dislodged it I'm worried sick


I think you are probably worrying unnecessarily. You can't help watching him like a hawk.

I suggest you start a thread in the health forum if this, or anything else happens, as there's a much wider field of experience out there than in the CDR.


----------



## Laura1412

Thanks Linda but if he'd got something stuckshorley he would still be doin it would nt he


----------



## Laura1412

That's my clyde now Linda sleeping so hopefully he's got rid of it


----------



## JoesMum

Son has emerged. He went out celebrating with his mates last night. 

That's a baaaaad hangover


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linhdan
> Hope you are well
> There's a light at the end of the tunnel for you.
> We have about 11 school weeks left as we don't finish until about the middle of July.


Ohhh no ! The kids here dont finish until the middle of june. I kind of wish i could finish out the school year with them. Do you start school later ?


----------



## johnandjade

johnny 2 jobs again today, opened and set up base for my boss, and back in for the last hr and a hlf to let him away and lock up... and i'm opening up again tomorrow 

i emailed adam this morning, he sends his love to us all, wifey, the tidge and mr adam are all well  

it's a beautiful night here, time for beer


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Ohhh no ! The kids here dont finish until the middle of june. I kind of wish i could finish out the school year with them. Do you start school later ?


Our school (5-18 year olds) year has three terms (semesters) 

The autumn term runs from around Sep 1st to Christmas - typically there will be a 1 week break (half term holiday) in October and then 2 weeks off at Christmas.

The spring term runs from January to Easter with a 1 week half term holiday in February and then 2 weeks at Easter.

The summer term runs from Easter to mid/late July with a 1 week half term holiday at the end of May and then 6 weeks for the long holiday over the summer.

University and College terms vary. Lancaster, where my daughter went, does 3 ten week terms with a month off at Christmas and a month at Easter, finishing in late June. UWE , where my son went, does a very long autumn term, 2 weeks off at Christmas, crams as much in as possible before a 2 week Easter holiday and then finishes in early June.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! another day in paradise clean baths in for the goos and a nice bath for fido . off to set up base again then try get my own work done, half day for dentist.. no doubt i'll have to go back to base after


----------



## johnandjade

bit of fun then... who can guess what this is??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> bit of fun then... who can guess what this is??
> View attachment 206330



Good morning John. Good morning all. 

It's one of those inflatable buildings. JD sells sports gear... Some type of sports facility?


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning Linda and John how r we today injection day again last one so fingers crossed may start to see some improvement


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> It's one of those inflatable buildings. JD sells sports gear... Some type of sports facility?



we have a winner!!! inflatable indoor football pitches! it's in the grounds of our team stadium


----------



## johnandjade

good morning ladies


----------



## johnandjade

that was an easy shift. dentist time . only a half shift again tomorrow as have physio and have to open and set up base tomorrow, and i've done half of my own work already


----------



## JSWallace

Afternoon all! I just spent four days walking in the Lake District mountains, legs are killing me now! I hope your son is suitably recovered Linda, my son is 21 on Saturday, we planned well so that their 21sts would be on a Saturday!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has a graduate job offer! And it's the one she wants too   

It looks like she's moving to Southampton


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Afternoon all! I just spent four days walking in the Lake District mountains, legs are killing me now! I hope your son is suitably recovered Linda, my son is 21 on Saturday, we planned well so that their 21sts would be on a Saturday!!!




sounds awesome


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has a graduate job offer! And it's the one she wants too
> 
> It looks like she's moving to Southampton




never doubted it! 

brilliant news


----------



## johnandjade

home


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has a graduate job offer! And it's the one she wants too
> 
> It looks like she's moving to Southampton


Brilliant news Linda so pleased for her


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Afternoon all! I just spent four days walking in the Lake District mountains, legs are killing me now! I hope your son is suitably recovered Linda, my son is 21 on Saturday, we planned well so that their 21sts would be on a Saturday!!!


Afternoon Jane hope u ad a lovely time


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> home


Bud time John


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon Jane hope u ad a lovely time


Hey Laura, yes I did thanks, went with my two best mates. No men!!! How's Clyde doing?


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has a graduate job offer! And it's the one she wants too
> 
> It looks like she's moving to Southampton


Yea, that's brilliant news. Well done her!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hey Laura, yes I did thanks, went with my two best mates. No men!!! How's Clyde doing?


He's on been on antibiotics as his last one today still no signs of improvement with his activity but eaten every couple of days and his noes is dry now no wet but iv been reading on the forum and some torts ant picked up for 2 weeks after injection so fingers crossed I think it's a slow process


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We are just heading home from London having been to see an episode of QI recorded. 

For those not in the UK: QI is a tv comedy quiz show. Tickets are free, but you have to queue early as there's no guarantee of entry. They want a full studio. 

We were sat in the second row. Very funny. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are just heading home from London having been to see an episode of QI recorded.
> 
> For those not in the UK: QI is a tv comedy quiz show. Tickets are free, but you have to queue early as there's no guarantee of entry. They want a full studio.
> 
> We were sat in the second row. Very funny. Really enjoyed it.


That sounds like a fun evening! When will you be on the TV?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> That sounds like a fun evening! When will you be on the TV?


They didn't say when it will be broadcast. I'll try to remember to post in here when I see its on


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> They didn't say when it will be broadcast. I'll try to remember to post in here when I see its on


Who was on the panel?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Who was on the panel?


Sandi Toksvig as host and Alan Davies of course. The other panellists were comedians Sarah Millican and Cariad Lloyd and Radio 1's Alice Levine. 

Unusual to have a mostly female panel but very funny.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Sandi Toksvig as host and Alan Davies of course. The other panellists were comedians Sarah Millican and Cariad Lloyd and Radio 1's Alice Levine.
> 
> Unusual to have a mostly female panel but very funny.


Oh yes I can well imagine they would make a very funny panel


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends another busy day ahead, hopefully i can find out today the date of my first x ray ... if it's less than 3yrs i think i can persue a claim.


----------



## johnandjade

today's stuff dumped at roadside



now you can sit down to take off your shoes before tossing them away!


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> today's stuff dumped at roadside
> View attachment 206407
> 
> 
> now you can sit down to take off your shoes before tossing them away!


Good morning John r u ok


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning John r u ok




good morning miss laura! all good here, sun is shining 

how are you today?


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss laura! all good here, sun is shining
> 
> how are you today?


Goin to dentist in a bit woke up yesterday with my gum/cheek bein really tender and painful woke up this morning at 2:30 with what I think is a abscess got a big lump at side of mouth


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Drizzly day today. 

Laura, I hope your dentist visit goes OK.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Drizzly day today.
> 
> Laura, I hope your dentist visit goes OK.


Thanks Linda I can't understand it I only ad a check up last week and everything was fine so can't see it bein my tooth that's the problem Linda do u no how vets around here check from protozoans/flagellates in torts


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Goin to dentist in a bit woke up yesterday with my gum/cheek bein really tender and painful woke up this morning at 2:30 with what I think is a abscess got a big lump at side of mouth




boo


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Drizzly day today.
> 
> Laura, I hope your dentist visit goes OK.




good morning mum


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda I can't understand it I only ad a check up last week and everything was fine so can't see it bein my tooth that's the problem Linda do u no how vets around here check from protozoans/flagellates in torts


My guess is that you have been chewing your cheek in your sleep because you're so stressed over Clyde. I have done it myself 

Can't answer the vet question - I have no idea.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy folks ! I just figured I'd stop at a small cafe' for a cupa-joe this morning. Has is every diib…I'm falling asleep texting here. I've no idea what that first stuff was other than babble. Sorry to just stop by, but it seems I must be off to bed now. Have a wonderful day all. ❤.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh!!! And I got today a baby leopard tortoise from Jodie. I was lucky enough that Jodie allowed me to hand pick him out so I just had to go and pick the one with all the double, split scutes. He looks like he has a zipper down the center of his carapace.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> My guess is that you have been chewing your cheek in your sleep because you're so stressed over Clyde. I have done it myself
> 
> Can't answer the vet question - I have no idea.


Thanks I'm so worried he is no diffrent at all not doin anything not even interested now in food he wee yesterday and was really thick texture and yellowish don't no if it's the infection antibiotics or something else


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> My guess is that you have been chewing your cheek in your sleep because you're so stressed over Clyde. I have done it myself
> 
> Can't answer the vet question - I have no idea.




howdy cowboy!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesDad and I have decided to ignore the rain and use our National Trust membership 

Scotney Castle in Kent


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

time for physio, should be fun


----------



## johnandjade

well that was easy! just a form, referral to hand specialist


----------



## johnandjade

now to find a beer garden


----------



## johnandjade

ahhhahh!! game changer, my old stomping ground


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

the teliscope at observatory 




abby on right, town hall on left


----------



## johnandjade

and my (mums) old house!! front right, top right was my room


----------



## johnandjade

and someone is flying the soltire


----------



## johnandjade

bluetooth headphones died!! :O 


... lucky this clever boy carries a spare pair of wired  (smug face)


----------



## JoesMum

The weather is clearly topsy turvy again. We're "soggen", as my son used to say, down south. No beer gardens for us!

However we did go to Sissinghurst Castle for lunch and a walk this afternoon. Both these "castles" are fortified farms rather than proper castles







Carpets of bluebells in the woods


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The weather is clearly topsy turvy again. We're "soggen", as my son used to say, down south. No beer gardens for us!
> 
> However we did go to Sissinghurst Castle for lunch and a walk this afternoon. Both these "castles" are fortified farms rather than proper castles
> 
> View attachment 206445
> 
> View attachment 206446
> 
> View attachment 206447
> 
> Carpets of bluebells in the woods
> View attachment 206448




beautiful grounds


----------



## johnandjade

the old paisley thread mill...


----------



## johnandjade

scream therapy is brilliant up here, though people about... 


hmmm


----------



## johnandjade

indeed it is


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> the old paisley thread mill...
> View attachment 206449


Good to see all your pics from home today


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good to see all your pics from home today




much as its a miden, it does have its good points. figured i'd share and enjoy the good side for a change. 

i need to go back to the shop


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful pictures! Thanks to you both for posting them. I love having a little peek into what other countries look like.


----------



## johnandjade

this is on top of the hill, i don't know what the function was/is...


----------



## johnandjade

my old house




that building at back was ours too, leased out as workshop


----------



## johnandjade

street view of flag from old hoose


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> this is on top of the hill, i don't know what the function was/is...
> View attachment 206452


It's a "trig point"... Or triangulation point 

They were originally installed all over the country at high points by surveyors from the Ordnance Survey (national map making agency) as markers and equipment supports to help them calculate map contouring and work out heights of mountains and hills. At lower altitudes you might find a benchmark that looks like the photo on a bridge or other structure unlikely to be demolished. 

Surveyors for roads and the like still use them today as starting points when working out road slopes and things.

I only know all this because, aged about 14, a friend of my Dad's borrowed me to help survey a river valley in Yorkshire to work out if it was suitable for a canoe slalom course... and we started and ended at benchmarks. He was a bit cross that he was 1 metre (3 feet) out at the end... Which given we had walked about 5 miles I thought was amazing. Probably not good enough if you're building a bridge though


----------



## johnandjade

i met glen,

. (just a random dog) 

any requests?


----------



## johnandjade

high met with a low, a wee auld wuman fell and had a bust up face on way home . i did my bit, raided my bag and made a 'seat' to cushion her from the cold, sat and cuddled her while using my patter to keep her laughing... a lad fresh of the train from italy (i think) was doing the same, 40mins... no abulance! 

we loaded her into a car, emotional day for me, but glad that i have seen humanity, not once but twice


----------



## johnandjade

paisley abby,


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has a graduate job offer! And it's the one she wants too
> 
> It looks like she's moving to Southampton


Congratulations to Joe's sis!
Hope she'll be very happy in Southampton.
One of my nephews is there at the college for the next 10 weeks.
He is a 3rd Engineer in the merchant navy and is there to hopefully pass his next 'ticket' and become a 2nd.
(I think that's how it works).


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Afternoon all! I just spent four days walking in the Lake District mountains, legs are killing me now! I hope your son is suitably recovered Linda, my son is 21 on Saturday, we planned well so that their 21sts would be on a Saturday!!!


Welcome back Jane.
How lovely!
My sister used to live in Greysouthen near Cockermouth and I used to love the area.
Happy birthday to your son too, hope his hangover isn't too bad!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sandi Toksvig as host and Alan Davies of course. The other panellists were comedians Sarah Millican and Cariad Lloyd and Radio 1's Alice Levine.
> 
> Unusual to have a mostly female panel but very funny.


Adam will be very jealous when he hears that.
He loves QI.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to Joe's sis!
> Hope she'll be very happy in Southampton.
> One of my nephews is there at the college for the next 10 weeks.
> He is a 3rd Engineer in the merchant navy and is there to hopefully pass his next 'ticket' and become a 2nd.
> (I think that's how it works).


Just to complicate matters. She got another job offer today. The other interview last week! So she needs to decide between Hampshire and Oxfordshire


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Goin to dentist in a bit woke up yesterday with my gum/cheek bein really tender and painful woke up this morning at 2:30 with what I think is a abscess got a big lump at side of mouth


Sorry to hear that Laura hope your dentist is able to sort you out.
I have to go as well.
The last time had a checkup I told my dentist I thought I had an infection starting under a crown - he x rayed and agreed with me but wouldn't give me any antibiotics. Now whenever I bite on the crown, my gum or roof of the mouth swells, thankfully I'm not in pain but it obviously needs attention. I'm guessing I will have to lose the crown and tooth under it, so been putting it off.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just to complicate matters. She got another job offer today. The other interview last week! So she needs to decide between Hampshire and Oxfordshire


That's great, Linda.
She's obviously in demand and a wonderful boost for her confidence.
I guess she has some serious thinking to do.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Drizzly day today.
> 
> Laura, I hope your dentist visit goes OK.


We have had a lovely sunny day today, albeit with a slightly chilly wind.
We went to Kenfig Nature Reserve and walked down to the beach for some rock pooling and rock scrambling.
We found a sheltered sun spot near Sker point and cooked sausages.
You may know it Linda - it's not that far from Port Talbot.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda I can't understand it I only ad a check up last week and everything was fine so can't see it bein my tooth that's the problem Linda do u no how vets around here check from protozoans/flagellates in torts


Blood tests? Stool/urine samples?
I've no idea - just thinking what a doctor may do to find out things.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy folks ! I just figured I'd stop at a small cafe' for a cupa-joe this morning. Has is every diib…I'm falling asleep texting here. I've no idea what that first stuff was other than babble. Sorry to just stop by, but it seems I must be off to bed now. Have a wonderful day all. ❤.


Hi Ken nice to hear from you.
Hope you are OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh!!! And I got today a baby leopard tortoise from Jodie. I was lucky enough that Jodie allowed me to hand pick him out so I just had to go and pick the one with all the double, split scutes. He looks like he has a zipper down the center of his carapace.
> View attachment 206411
> View attachment 206412


He's lovely!
Hope yours doesn't cost you as much as mine does to keep!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks I'm so worried he is no diffrent at all not doin anything not even interested now in food he wee yesterday and was really thick texture and yellowish don't no if it's the infection antibiotics or something else


If he does it again try to get a little sample of it for the vet.
Maybe it's because he's not getting enough fluids in at the moment and the antibiotics.
What about ringing the vet to ask if this is normal for antibiotics?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I have decided to ignore the rain and use our National Trust membership
> 
> Scotney Castle in Kent
> View attachment 206419


Gorgeous place!
How is hubby adjusting to his freedom?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> now to find a beer garden
> View attachment 206435


Looking cool John!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> and someone is flying the soltire
> View attachment 206444


Some pretty views from there John.
I think my BiL's Dad and uncle were from Paisley, I'll have to remember to ask my sis.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The weather is clearly topsy turvy again. We're "soggen", as my son used to say, down south. No beer gardens for us!
> 
> However we did go to Sissinghurst Castle for lunch and a walk this afternoon. Both these "castles" are fortified farms rather than proper castles
> 
> View attachment 206445
> 
> View attachment 206446
> 
> View attachment 206447
> 
> Carpets of bluebells in the woods
> View attachment 206448


What a stunning place.
Great garden for a tortoise!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this is on top of the hill, i don't know what the function was/is...
> View attachment 206452
> View attachment 206453
> View attachment 206454


That's a trig point, they are all over the country on highest points of areas.
We are always finding them on our outdoor activity expeditions.
Explanation below
_Trigpoints are the common name for "triangulation pillars". These are concrete pillars, about 4' tall, which were used by the __Ordnance Survey__ in order to determine the exact shape of the country. They are generally located on the highest bit of ground in the area, so that there is a direct line of sight from one to the next. By sitting a theodolite (an accurate protractor built into a telescope) on the top of the pillar, accurate angles between pairs of nearby trigpoints could be measured. This process is called "triangulation"._


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's a "trig point"... Or triangulation point
> 
> They were originally installed all over the country at high points by surveyors from the Ordnance Survey (national map making agency) as markers and equipment supports to help them calculate map contouring and work out heights of mountains and hills. At lower altitudes you might find a benchmark that looks like the photo on a bridge or other structure unlikely to be demolished.
> 
> Surveyors for roads and the like still use them today as starting points when working out road slopes and things.
> 
> I only know all this because, aged about 14, a friend of my Dad's borrowed me to help survey a river valley in Yorkshire to work out if it was suitable for a canoe slalom course... and we started and ended at benchmarks. He was a bit cross that he was 1 metre (3 feet) out at the end... Which given we had walked about 5 miles I thought was amazing. Probably not good enough if you're building a bridge though


Snap ish!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> high met with a low, a wee auld wuman fell and had a bust up face on way home . i did my bit, raided my bag and made a 'seat' to cushion her from the cold, sat and cuddled her while using my patter to keep her laughing... a lad fresh of the train from italy (i think) was doing the same, 40mins... no abulance!
> 
> we loaded her into a car, emotional day for me, but glad that i have seen humanity, not once but twice


Good lad John, I bet she was really glad of your help.
Lovely to hear there are still people who care.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We have had a lovely sunny day today, albeit with a slightly chilly wind.
> We went to Kenfig Nature Reserve and walked down to the beach for some rock pooling and rock scrambling.
> We found a sheltered sun spot near Sker point and cooked sausages.
> You may know it Linda - it's not that far from Port Talbot.


I haven't been there no. 

JoesDad is enjoying some freedom right now. 

He might need some training so he learns my time is not entirely his Monday - Friday. I don't just sit at home doing nothing in the week. Just because there's nothing on the calendar doesn't mean I need organising for every minute of the day  

It's OK. It's not the first redundancy of his career. I have been through this before. He's a manager. I just have to stop him managing me 

We are looking into an impromptu week away next week. A few b&bs and some countryside and nature and maybe a bit of history too. Just got to decide where


----------



## Lyn W

Finally caught up with you all.
Hope everyone is OK/better this evening.
I am supposed to be doing reports again - just found out I have a week less than I thought to do them as the date was brought forward but nobody told me!
So I'll have to go and crack on with them soon, but I am struggling to keep awake after all the sea air today!

Did any UK members see 'Trust Me I'm a Vet' on BBC 2 this evening?
I only saw a bit about torts after my sister rang me to tell me it was on. Thought some of the info that was being given was bit out dated or at least contradicted what I've been learning on the forum but will have to watch it on iplayer to see if I missed anything.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Finally caught up with you all.
> Hope everyone is OK/better this evening.
> I am supposed to be doing reports again - just found out I have a week less than I thought to do them as the date was brought forward but nobody told me!
> So I'll have to go and crack on with them soon, but I am struggling to keep awake after all the sea air today!
> 
> Did any UK members see 'Trust Me I'm a Vet' on BBC 2 this evening?
> I only saw a bit about torts after my sister rang me to tell me it was on. Thought some of the info that was being given was bit out dated or at least contradicted what I've been learning on the forum but will have to watch it on iplayer to see if I missed anything.


I didn't see it. I'll try to catch it on iPlayer


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I haven't been there no.
> 
> JoesDad is enjoying some freedom right now.
> 
> He might need some training so he learns my time is not entirely his Monday - Friday. I don't just sit at home doing nothing in the week. Just because there's nothing on the calendar doesn't mean I need organising for every minute of the day
> 
> It's OK. It's not the first redundancy of his career. I have been through this before. He's a manager. I just have to stop him managing me
> 
> We are looking into an impromptu week away next week. A few b&bs and some countryside and nature and maybe a bit of history too. Just got to decide where


That made me smile - you can take the manager out of work but you can't take the manager out of the man!
Impromptu hols are often the best in my experience.
Sometimes the long planned ones don't live up to expectations.
I never like to book anything too far in advance.
(Pre tort - when I used to have hols)
Hope the weather's good for you.


----------



## Lyn W

I've decided I'm not going to try to write anymore reports tonight as I'm too tired.
I'll just get grumpy and may be a little too honest - or not as subtle as I should in my comments.
e.g. _Bobby finds the work challenging but he does his best and he is trying - very trying!_
So I am going to say Nos Da and have an early night.
I'll see you soon when I next pop in to waste report writing time catch up with you all!
Until then take care and Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> He's lovely!
> Hope yours doesn't cost you as much as mine does to keep!


?!?!?!?!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning and happy star wars day!!! 

... what mobile network is luke skywalker with???? 

'yodafone'  

jade was doing a great darth vader impression with her snoring, i had to go sleep on the sofa  

no opening base today, and i have already done half today's work


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Good morning all. 

Another gloomy weather day down South.


----------



## Lyn W

Afternoon fellow CDRers.
A beautiful day here again but still have quite a chilly wind with us.
Hope you are all having a good Thursday whatever your weather.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning and happy star wars day!!!
> 
> ... what mobile network is luke skywalker with????
> 
> 'yodafone'
> 
> jade was doing a great darth vader impression with her snoring, i had to go sleep on the sofa
> 
> no opening base today, and i have already done half today's work


May the Fourth be with you John.
I wasn't well this morning - felt like Darth warmed up!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to walk to the polling station now to cast my vote.
I'll see you later!
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all  stayed on to get ahead on tomorrow, homeward bound now


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to walk to the polling station now to cast my vote.
> I'll see you later!
> TTFN


JoesDad, Daughter and I walked up to the polling station this morning (local elections - for the benefit of those not in the UK. Yes, we have to vote in the national election next month too)

Today we went for a walk looking for water voles with daughter. The stinging nettles were horrid and all of us got stung! It's prickly and irritating!

Then I had to chair a governor meeting which really wasn't necessary, but feathers needed to be unruffled. I think the warring parties are now talking to each other again. Maybe I ought to join UN peacekeeping


----------



## johnandjade

beautiful


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> beautiful
> View attachment 206544


I think I need one of those after my peacekeeping operation. Or maybe something stronger


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I think I need one of those after my peacekeeping operation. Or maybe something stronger




quite right mum . kick back and put the feet up


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> May the Fourth be with you John.
> I wasn't well this morning - felt like Darth warmed up!


 I was lookin' at cooking up some breakfast this morning, truth be told, the bacon was, "a little Chewie!"


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> If he does it again try to get a little sample of it for the vet.
> Maybe it's because he's not getting enough fluids in at the moment and the antibiotics.
> What about ringing the vet to ask if this is normal for antibiotics?


Thanks lyn av took him to a diffrent vet today coz I wasnt happy with the other he's tested his poop and got worm eggs in his poo so he's given him pancur and got to keep eye on him if no change next week in his behaviour he's gotta to go back and will X-ray him and do blood work but fingers crossed this worm treatment may do the job


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The weather is clearly topsy turvy again. We're "soggen", as my son used to say, down south. No beer gardens for us!
> 
> However we did go to Sissinghurst Castle for lunch and a walk this afternoon. Both these "castles" are fortified farms rather than proper castles
> 
> View attachment 206445
> 
> View attachment 206446
> 
> View attachment 206447
> 
> Carpets of bluebells in the woods
> View attachment 206448


SO beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> high met with a low, a wee auld wuman fell and had a bust up face on way home . i did my bit, raided my bag and made a 'seat' to cushion her from the cold, sat and cuddled her while using my patter to keep her laughing... a lad fresh of the train from italy (i think) was doing the same, 40mins... no abulance!
> 
> we loaded her into a car, emotional day for me, but glad that i have seen humanity, not once but twice


You are a good man, John!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Just to complicate matters. She got another job offer today. The other interview last week! So she needs to decide between Hampshire and Oxfordshire


That's a GOOD problem to have!!!!!  Congratulations to her!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Laura hope your dentist is able to sort you out.
> I have to go as well.
> The last time had a checkup I told my dentist I thought I had an infection starting under a crown - he x rayed and agreed with me but wouldn't give me any antibiotics. Now whenever I bite on the crown, my gum or roof of the mouth swells, thankfully I'm not in pain but it obviously needs attention. I'm guessing I will have to lose the crown and tooth under it, so been putting it off.


Oh, NOO!!! 
Apparently infections in UPPER teeth are more worrisome than infections in the LOWER jaw. I found this out from a woman who'd had an infected upper tooth and the abcess eroded THROUGH the bone into her skull and she got a brain abscess!!!! She had to have surgery to get it drained and was left with memory problems so that she had to live with her adult daughter. That was many years ago, but I have since known of 2 other people who had brain abscesses from upper tooth infections. 
If it's an upper tooth, I hope you can get it seen to soon!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It's Friday again! We don't seem to have had enough days this week - probably caused by the public holiday on Monday.

Things are looking a little rocky today. My cousin has been in touch as her step-dad is in hospital with kidney problems. The outlook is bleak. He is a heavy drinker and had a heart attack earlier this year. 

He's married to my Godmother (who broke her pelvis earlier this year). Her dementia is deteriorating rapidly and my cousin is at the end of her tether as social services say they can't do anything unless there's a crisis. I think a crisis is about to happen. 

On a happier note, we have sorted out our travels for next week so I shall be posting postcards from the "Land of my Fathers" (or Mother in my case). We're off for a few days in Wales. We thought this through... I have family to catch up with who are prepared to accommodate us at short notice which we will mix with some B&Bs. 

So the walking boots have been re-waterproofed and today we will be packing... once I've been for a hair cut; I am in desperate need of pruning


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you beautiful people 

another sunny day here!! got a few homers lined up for the weekend, should keep me out of trouble 

lets go be awesome, it's only smeggin friday!!! keep on tortin'


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's Friday again! We don't seem to have had enough days this week - probably caused by the public holiday on Monday.
> 
> Things are looking a little rocky today. My cousin has been in touch as her step-dad is in hospital with kidney problems. The outlook is bleak. He is a heavy drinker and had a heart attack earlier this year.
> 
> He's married to my Godmother (who broke her pelvis earlier this year). Her dementia is deteriorating rapidly and my cousin is at the end of her tether as social services say they can't do anything unless there's a crisis. I think a crisis is about to happen.
> 
> On a happier note, we have sorted out our travels for next week so I shall be posting postcards from the "Land of my Fathers" (or Mother in my case). We're off for a few days in Wales. We thought this through... I have family to catch up with who are prepared to accommodate us at short notice which we will mix with some B&Bs.
> 
> So the walking boots have been re-waterproofed and today we will be packing... once I've been for a hair cut; I am in desperate need of pruning




good morning mum, bitter sweet weekend ahead 

i hope you manage to have some fun, you should meet up with miss womblyn!


----------



## johnandjade

got a new toy yesterday, i need a car covered in dog hair today


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> got a new toy yesterday, i need a car covered in dog hair today




it's probably useless!


----------



## JoesMum

Paperwork through for both jobs daughter has been offered... nearly £10000 difference in salary! 

So it rather looks like she's moving to Hampshire


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Paperwork through for both jobs daughter has been offered... nearly £10000 difference in salary!
> 
> So it rather looks like she's moving to Hampshire




wow!!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Paperwork through for both jobs daughter has been offered... nearly £10000 difference in salary!
> 
> So it rather looks like she's moving to Hampshire


Well that helps somewhat with the decision making!!


----------



## JSWallace

It's a beautiful Spring day here, although windy. For those of you not in the UK this is a typical English country lane complete with bluebells


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> It's a beautiful Spring day here, although windy. For those of you not in the UK this is a typical English country lane complete with bluebells


Lovely


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Well that helps somewhat with the decision making!!


It's all got a bit hectic. The Oxfordshire job rolled over when they saw the salary gap and accepted her turning the job down. 

The London one that called her for second interview in a couple of weeks has applied very high pressure for her to go in on Monday for the interview. I think she has finally managed to get them to take no for an answer, but there's been a lot of phone calls. 

It's mad!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> It's all got a bit hectic. The Oxfordshire job rolled over when they saw the salary gap and accepted her turning the job down.
> 
> The London one that called her for second interview in a couple of weeks has applied very high pressure for her to go in on Monday for the interview. I think she has finally managed to get them to take no for an answer, but there's been a lot of phone calls.
> 
> It's mad!


She must feel good though being wanted so much!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> It's all got a bit hectic. The Oxfordshire job rolled over when they saw the salary gap and accepted her turning the job down.
> 
> The London one that called her for second interview in a couple of weeks has applied very high pressure for her to go in on Monday for the interview. I think she has finally managed to get them to take no for an answer, but there's been a lot of phone calls.
> 
> It's mad!


Well done to the daughter Linda that's a brilliant situation to be in for her hope u r ok


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> She must feel good though being wanted so much!


Hi Jane hope u ok lovely picture


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning you beautiful people
> 
> another sunny day here!! got a few homers lined up for the weekend, should keep me out of trouble
> 
> lets go be awesome, it's only smeggin friday!!! keep on tortin'


Good afternoon john how r u


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello guys! I think I found a new hobby I want to get into and that's vinyl. Lol


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon john how r u




top of the world thanks 

you??


----------



## johnandjade

Killerrookie said:


> Hello guys! I think I found a new hobby I want to get into and that's vinyl. Lol




good choice


----------



## johnandjade

another week over . 

got half of mondays work already done, i'm trying to get a day ahead of it. 2 homers after work tomorrow and my dads on sunday. just picked up beer and fido food (just the essentials ) 

not sure if i may be developing hay fever :/ , my wee nose is in taters and my throats like sandpaper, my voice is going. eyes streaming as well... but still feeling awesome


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> top of the world thanks
> 
> you??


Am good john thanks the mouth abscess is improving


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Hello guys! I think I found a new hobby I want to get into and that's vinyl. Lol


Hello !

Many years ago, I used to work at Woolworths (the UK equivalent of Walmart) on the record counter selling vinyl. 

I can't get enough excited about it second time around. Two words: warping and scratches


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> She must feel good though being wanted so much!


I think she was close to a nervous breakdown at one point. She was applying but it hadn't actually occurred to her that she might get an offer let alone have employers fighting over her.


----------



## johnandjade

stopped in at a work mates on way home for a wee chat, the company is becoming a laughing stock due to lack of standards! i
've seen the pictures... atrocious at best! it's embarrassing! perhaps i should pitch a boot camp


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Hello !
> 
> Many years ago, I used to work at Woolworths (the UK equivalent of Walmart) on the record counter selling vinyl.
> 
> I can't get enough excited about it second time around. Two words: warping and scratches


There's a lot of record stores around Houston and I really love the thought of going to then and digging through crates to find music. 

I don't want to think about those two words


----------



## JoesMum

And on a sad note, Godmother's husband has passed away.  Small mercy is that it was quick


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Oh, NOO!!!
> Apparently infections in UPPER teeth are more worrisome than infections in the LOWER jaw. I found this out from a woman who'd had an infected upper tooth and the abcess eroded THROUGH the bone into her skull and she got a brain abscess!!!! She had to have surgery to get it drained and was left with memory problems so that she had to live with her adult daughter. That was many years ago, but I have since known of 2 other people who had brain abscesses from upper tooth infections.
> If it's an upper tooth, I hope you can get it seen to soon!!!!!


Blimey - that is serious!
I am hoping for an appointment at the end of May - but as an NHS patient, so treated like a second class citizen, it may be longer!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's Friday again! We don't seem to have had enough days this week - probably caused by the public holiday on Monday.
> 
> Things are looking a little rocky today. My cousin has been in touch as her step-dad is in hospital with kidney problems. The outlook is bleak. He is a heavy drinker and had a heart attack earlier this year.
> 
> He's married to my Godmother (who broke her pelvis earlier this year). Her dementia is deteriorating rapidly and my cousin is at the end of her tether as social services say they can't do anything unless there's a crisis. I think a crisis is about to happen.
> 
> On a happier note, we have sorted out our travels for next week so I shall be posting postcards from the "Land of my Fathers" (or Mother in my case). We're off for a few days in Wales. We thought this through... I have family to catch up with who are prepared to accommodate us at short notice which we will mix with some B&Bs.
> 
> So the walking boots have been re-waterproofed and today we will be packing... once I've been for a hair cut; I am in desperate need of pruning


Some beautiful waterfall walks not far from the area your Mum lives in Linda.
If you have a chance- the Craig Y Nos Castle ( a hotel near Dan Yr Ogof Caves) is lovely to visit; has quite a history to it and lovely walks around it. My sister stayed there last year as it is a dog friendly hotel.
(That's not a slur on my sister's character - she had 2 dogs with her at the time)
Not far from the Penderyn Distillery if you fancy sampling some Welsh whisky!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum, bitter sweet weekend ahead
> 
> i hope you manage to have some fun, you should meet up with miss womblyn!


If only I wasn't drowning in reports that have to be done by next Friday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Paperwork through for both jobs daughter has been offered... nearly £10000 difference in salary!
> 
> So it rather looks like she's moving to Hampshire


Yup - that would help make a decision!!
Good luck to her!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's all got a bit hectic. The Oxfordshire job rolled over when they saw the salary gap and accepted her turning the job down.
> 
> The London one that called her for second interview in a couple of weeks has applied very high pressure for her to go in on Monday for the interview. I think she has finally managed to get them to take no for an answer, but there's been a lot of phone calls.
> 
> It's mad!


It's great!


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hello guys! I think I found a new hobby I want to get into and that's vinyl. Lol


Flooring???


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello !
> 
> Many years ago, I used to work at Woolworths (the UK equivalent of Walmart) on the record counter selling vinyl.
> 
> I can't get enough excited about it second time around. Two words: warping and scratches


I have decades worth of the stuff ranging from some 50's albums which belonged to my aunt right up to the 80's
I never download music I like owning the actual albums, tapes and CDs.
I still have my Sony Hi fi system with the turntable, radio, tape decks and cd player. It's big and unfashionable but still works brilliantly.
A lot of my family and friends got rid of there's with the advent of CDs.
Mine is probably the antique of the future!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And on a sad note, Godmother's husband has passed away.  Small mercy is that it was quick


Sorry to hear this is Linda but does sound like a blessing.
Hope your Godmother is OK and well supported.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> There's a lot of record stores around Houston and I really love the thought of going to then and digging through crates to find music.
> 
> I don't want to think about those two words


Hi Austin, you'll enjoy that.
In the UK a lot of bands are re-releasing albums on vinyl.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all!
The end of another busy week!
Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Hello !
> 
> Many years ago, I used to work at Woolworths (the UK equivalent of Walmart) on the record counter selling vinyl.
> 
> I can't get enough excited about it second time around. Two words: warping and scratches




Oh we had Worthworth's here! I remember it and my grandma worked there and I would go visit here.


----------



## Momof4

Killerrookie said:


> There's a lot of record stores around Houston and I really love the thought of going to then and digging through crates to find music.
> 
> I don't want to think about those two words


I still have all my records with sleeves on the cover. I have U2, Peter Gabriel, The Cure, Echo & the Bunnymen, New Order etc. I bought them in the 80's.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I still have all my records with sleeves on the cover. I have U2, Peter Gabriel, The Cure, Echo & the Bunnymen, New Order etc. I bought them in the 80's.


Probably slightly younger than me then. 

My first LP was Top of the Pops 1972 and my first single was Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen. 

I thought I had none of my vinyl left, but Mum found my Bat Out Of Hell (Meatloaf) LP a couple of years ago. 

Most if our 80s stuff is on tape later replaced with CDs. Vinyl wasn't practical to take to university


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear this is Linda but does sound like a blessing.
> Hope your Godmother is OK and well supported.


Unfortunately the dementia is worsening by the day. I am not sure how much she understands at all. It's my 'cousin' who needs the support. My godmother needs to be in a nursing home, but social services say she can't go "unless there's a crisis" 

Cousin has no siblings or other blood relatives other than her Mum. My Mum is now mothering my 'cousin' by phone and text. 

It's going to be a tough ride


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Up bright and early to head to tonight's first stop - Monmouth 

Daughter has reptile wrangling to do so she's home alone


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Probably slightly younger than me then.
> 
> My first LP was Top of the Pops 1972 and my first single was Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen.
> 
> I thought I had none of my vinyl left, but Mum found my Bat Out Of Hell (Meatloaf) LP a couple of years ago.
> 
> Most if our 80s stuff is on tape later replaced with CDs. Vinyl wasn't practical to take to university


 
My vinyls were from the '50s and '60s and I just recently gave the collection to Maggie's son.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! off to play boss again then i have 3 jobs on at home, going to be a long day. 

records, i had one... 'slam jam', by the wwf wrestlers!! yes i was a wee boy. lol. i grew up with cassette tape and cd. i did recently buy a record but it was for my dad


----------



## johnandjade

oh my! 





...i was 6yr


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo



i forgot, it's 4 homers i have on, 2x mini valets, a full hit and seal, and my auld mans, well thats a project!


----------



## JoesMum

Old playground joke that works better spoken than written 

Q: How do you get two whales in a mini?

A: Along the M4 and over the Severn Bridge

Just crossed the bridge... paid the toll (£6.70!  ) ... ironically you pay to get into Wales, but it's free to leave


----------



## JoesMum

First postcards from just over the border in Newport at the Transporter Bridge built in 1880 and restored to working condition. 

I am terrified of heights. Not sure how JoesDad persuaded me to go over the top. 





As I didn't look down I didn't realise how awful the walkway was until I got the other side!


----------



## Lyn W

Croeso i Gymru Linda!
I used to live in Newport and still have a house there. I used to love going over the Transporter Bridge. haven't been there for a few years when I took a group of children over it and we were invited into the control room to see it working.
It was opened in 1906 by Lord Tredegar (Tredegar House in Newport near M4 Junction 28 is owned by National Trust now and open to the public) This design for a crossing to the Orb steel works was chosen so that tall ships could still use the river.
The Transporter Bridge was closed in the 80s when I believe one of the steel cables snapped while it was in use (so someone who was supposedly on it at the time told me but I can't remember.)
It was repaired, painted, floodlit and re opened about 1996.
Only one of about 6 or 7 in the world still in use (for just 6 months of the year now) and some of the old film 'Tiger Bay' was filmed on and around it.
Enjoy your trip Linda!


----------



## Lyn W

Back to reports 
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

brake time. my dads is a mission!! im going to do wet work inside and the rest tomorrow. had to knock back another job today! just about to tare into paint on mates car . 

who ya gonna call???


----------



## johnandjade

all paint defects removed


----------



## johnandjade

polished up, wax applied just waiting for it to cure. had to deley my other job till tomorrow, i'm in the zone lol


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> polished up, wax applied just waiting for it to cure. had to deley my other job till tomorrow, i'm in the zone lol


John is a perfectionist and very focused. He always completes tasks to the best of his ability which is reflected in his results......
Oops sorry, John - still in report writing mode!!!

An excellent job as usual!!!
Your customers are very lucky to have you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> brake time. my dads is a mission!! im going to do wet work inside and the rest tomorrow. had to knock back another job today! just about to tare into paint on mates car .
> 
> who ya gonna call???
> View attachment 206717



Certainly not Ghostbusters!


----------



## johnandjade

i got a boo boo!  malked (headbutted) the wall putting my stuff away



i got a bit lightheaded



just going on 2200, still around an hrs work on that job, not even touched my dads! and got another job, so thats 3 tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Certainly not Ghostbusters!




dust busters


----------



## johnandjade

ta da... (jazz hands) 










i'm aiming for £150+ for this type of job, around 7hrs work


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i got a boo boo!  malked (headbutted) the wall putting my stuff away
> View attachment 206754
> 
> 
> i got a bit lightheaded
> View attachment 206755
> 
> 
> just going on 2200, still around an hrs work on that job, not even touched my dads! and got another job, so thats 3 tomorrow!


Ouchee!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all. 

Our second stop for the day was at the National Coal Museum in Blarnavon where you can go down a, now disused, coal mine - free!

Brilliant tour led by a retired miner; really enjoyed it


----------



## JoesMum

I left the mine with a classic Welsh Male Voice choir tune stuck in my head - it still is





Afterwards we went up on the Brecon Beacons. My phone battery went flat so no pictures, sorry. 

Tomorrow we'll be back in England for Hereford and the Wye Valley. Both JoesDad and I have separate childhood memories of this area. In my case: my Dad leading scout kayaking courses, my Mum setting fire to a tent and Leeds United winning the FA cup final (I was a runner between a car radio and the river with score updates  )


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Ouchee!!!



can't do any damage up there


----------



## johnandjade

found a use for the clamps from the bulbs!!!


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me, until tomorrow friends


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> found a use for the clamps from the bulbs!!!
> View attachment 206765
> View attachment 206766


Teehee!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all


----------



## JoesMum

Over the border back in England - Hereford


----------



## JoesMum

The cathedral 



And a Hereford Bull (excellent eating although this subspecies is a bit tough  )


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all, another beautiful day here


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo, one down, 9hrs work


----------



## johnandjade

on to dads car.. it's getting a quick one. next hob might get me use of a garage so it priority.


----------



## JoesMum

The weather has been perfect today. We carried on down the Wye Valley, surely one of the most beautiful parts of England, to Symonds Yat which has a hand pulled ferry which is the only way of getting from one half of the village to the other without driving a long way









Finally we crossed the border back into Wales (just) but still in the Wye Valley to visit Tintern Abbey - a victim of King Henry VIII closing all monasteries after he fell out with the Pope in the early 1500s





Tonight we're in a B&B in the middle of nowhere near Monmouth with a bluebell woodland view from our bedroom window


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The weather has been perfect today. We carried on down the Wye Valley, surely one of the most beautiful parts of England, to Symonds Yat which has a hand pulled ferry which is the only way of getting from one half of the village to the other without driving a long way
> View attachment 206828
> 
> View attachment 206831
> 
> View attachment 206829
> 
> View attachment 206830
> 
> 
> Finally we crossed the border back into Wales (just) but still in the Wye Valley to visit Tintern Abbey - a victim of King Henry VIII closing all monasteries after he fell out with the Pope in the early 1500s
> View attachment 206832
> 
> View attachment 206833
> 
> 
> Tonight we're in a B&B in the middle of nowhere near Monmouth with a bluebell woodland view from our bedroom window
> View attachment 206834




awesome


----------



## johnandjade

finally done, other job tomorrow, just finished dads ..







still another full days work needed done!


----------



## JoesMum

Good jobs well done John 

Looks like you have had the good weather too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good jobs well done John
> 
> Looks like you have had the good weather too


allo mum


----------



## johnandjade

both cars were for family so i didn't ask and refused a few times... £90, not a bad tip


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Blimey - that is serious!
> I am hoping for an appointment at the end of May - but as an NHS patient, so treated like a second class citizen, it may be longer!


The brain abscesses are NOT a frequent occurrence or else this issue would be more widely known. 
I hope you can get it resolved soon, for relief from pain, at least!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And on a sad note, Godmother's husband has passed away.  Small mercy is that it was quick


My condolences to you and your Godmother.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> First postcards from just over the border in Newport at the Transporter Bridge built in 1880 and restored to working condition.
> 
> I am terrified of heights. Not sure how JoesDad persuaded me to go over the top.
> View attachment 206710
> 
> View attachment 206711
> 
> 
> As I didn't look down I didn't realise how awful the walkway was until I got the other side!
> View attachment 206712


 OH, MY!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i got a boo boo!  malked (headbutted) the wall putting my stuff away
> View attachment 206754
> 
> 
> i got a bit lightheaded
> View attachment 206755
> 
> 
> just going on 2200, still around an hrs work on that job, not even touched my dads! and got another job, so thats 3 tomorrow!


 OUCH!!!!  Glad it wasn't serious!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I left the mine with a classic Welsh Male Voice choir tune stuck in my head - it still is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards we went up on the Brecon Beacons. My phone battery went flat so no pictures, sorry.
> 
> Tomorrow we'll be back in England for Hereford and the Wye Valley. Both JoesDad and I have separate childhood memories of this area. In my case: my Dad leading scout kayaking courses, my Mum setting fire to a tent and Leeds United winning the FA cup final (I was a runner between a car radio and the river with score updates  )


Love hearing about your experiences!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Over the border back in England - Hereford
> View attachment 206799


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The cathedral
> View attachment 206800
> 
> 
> And a Hereford Bull (excellent eating although this subspecies is a bit tough  )
> View attachment 206801


Love this!!!! 
A visit to the U.K. is definitely on my bucket list!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I slept like a log last night - something to do with walking long distances, hiking up a steep cliff and a lot of fresh air!

The weather is set fair again and we're headed for family territory today finishing with a visit to my aunt and uncle 

But first... the seaside


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I slept like a log last night - something to do with walking long distances, hiking up a steep cliff and a lot of fresh air!
> 
> The weather is set fair again and we're headed for family territory today finishing with a visit to my aunt and uncle
> 
> But first... the seaside




good morning mum. have a great day


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, thank tort it's monday


----------



## johnandjade

ahhh, just had a burger king. 

thats me on to tomorrow's work now  will be sneaking away early today as have that job on.


----------



## johnandjade

home time


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all




good evenooning mom  how are you?


----------



## johnandjade

found a new short cut... and best of all ...



lots of dandies


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> found a new short cut... and best of all ...
> View attachment 206951
> 
> 
> lots of dandies


Woohoo


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> found a new short cut... and best of all ...
> View attachment 206951
> 
> 
> lots of dandies


SCORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

fido made a crop circle this morning


----------



## johnandjade

around 2hrs in,





back broken on paint, now to tackle inside... around an other hr... and another 4hrs tomorrow!


----------



## Yvonne G

He was just trying to get more dirt on his feet and under his shell because he felt the water wasn't dirty enough yet.


----------



## Stuart S.

Hello all! Hope all is well across the pond and down in the lower 48


----------



## johnandjade

2120... match abandoned, too late to be noisy.


----------



## johnandjade

back broken, wet work done.... cream interor is murder!!!


----------



## johnandjade

bust my head again on the same wall!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> bust my head again on the same wall!


Oh John! You idiot!


----------



## JoesMum

Evening all. Today was mostly about my Aunt and Uncle who live near Llanelli, but we did go on a boat trip round the Gower Peninsula from Oxwich Bay to Worm's Head to see seals and sea birds. 

We had to wade out to the boat  The sea was somewhat chilly, but it could have been worse.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh John! You idiot!




jade's fault, she texted rushing me


----------



## Greta16

JoesMum said:


> Evening all. Today was mostly about my Aunt and Uncle who live near Llanelli, but we did go on a boat trip round the Gower Peninsula from Oxwich Bay to Worm's Head to see seals and sea birds.
> 
> We had to wade out to the boat  The sea was somewhat chilly, but it could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 206997
> 
> View attachment 206998
> 
> View attachment 206999
> 
> View attachment 207000


Beautiful!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Evening all. Today was mostly about my Aunt and Uncle who live near Llanelli, but we did go on a boat trip round the Gower Peninsula from Oxwich Bay to Worm's Head to see seals and sea birds.
> 
> We had to wade out to the boat  The sea was somewhat chilly, but it could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 206997
> 
> View attachment 206998
> 
> View attachment 206999
> 
> View attachment 207000
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> boootiful


----------



## johnandjade

Greta16 said:


> Beautiful!




snap


----------



## JoesMum

So tired. Lots of fresh air. Might be awhile before I get to bed. It's a long time since we had a catchup with this bit of the family. Duty must be done (and wine drunk  )


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> So tired. Lots of fresh air. Might be awhile before I get to bed. It's a long time since we had a catchup with this bit of the family. Duty must be done (and wine drunk  )




Enjoy!! Love your photos!!!


----------



## johnandjade

step one,



car and garage keys


----------



## johnandjade

silly me


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> silly me
> View attachment 207024


You got to learn to be more careful! :-(


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> silly me
> View attachment 207024


You need to wear a hard hat 24/7! 

Brings a new meaning to Scottish Nutter!  (Colloquial term for Scottish Idiot in case that doesn't translate into US English  )


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Coming round with coffee after a good and rather late night. We're hoping to get to Skomer Island today to see some more birds


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Coming round with coffee after a good and rather late night. We're hoping to get to Skomer Island today to see some more birds



Good night from Alaska! We went on a little boat ride here this past week! Out of Seward, Alaska


----------



## johnandjade

Stuart S. said:


> Good night from Alaska! We went on a little boat ride here this past week! Out of Seward, Alaska
> View attachment 207045
> View attachment 207046
> View attachment 207047




stunning views


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning, jade and i both crashed on the sofa last night!


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Good night from Alaska! We went on a little boat ride here this past week! Out of Seward, Alaska
> View attachment 207045
> View attachment 207046
> View attachment 207047


Oh wow! That's beautiful (and your little girl  )


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Oh wow! That's beautiful (and your little girl  )



She is my heart!


----------



## johnandjade

maby i should get one of these


----------



## JoesMum

Today's destination - Skomer


----------



## JaymeFrances

JoesMum said:


> Today's destination - Skomer
> View attachment 207052


Hope you don't mind me joining in this thread guys!
Joesmum your pictures are beautiful, I'm uk too but the weather is miserable here!!


----------



## JoesMum

JaymeFrances said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in this thread guys!
> Joesmum your pictures are beautiful, I'm uk too but the weather is miserable here!!


Everyone is welcome in the CDR as long as you can handle a few puns and a bit of silly nonsense 

Pull up an armadillo and enjoy the view... the one legged pirate will be along shortly to take your drinks order


----------



## JoesMum

The CDR has become a place where we share where we live and where we go so all around the world we're learning a bit more about this planet and how our customs vary


----------



## JaymeFrances

JoesMum said:


> Everyone is welcome in the CDR as long as you can handle a few puns and a bit of silly nonsense
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and enjoy the view... the one legged pirate will be along shortly to take your drinks order


Seems like my kind of place


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Today's destination - Skomer
> View attachment 207052




bootifull


----------



## johnandjade

lunch, pot noodle:/. 

sneaking away early again today hee hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

time for home, going to get this bug finished tonight!


----------



## JSWallace

Stuart S. said:


> Good night from Alaska! We went on a little boat ride here this past week! Out of Seward, Alaska
> View attachment 207045
> View attachment 207046
> View attachment 207047


That looks so amazing and your daughter is just too cute!!


----------



## JSWallace

JaymeFrances said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in this thread guys!
> Joesmum your pictures are beautiful, I'm uk too but the weather is miserable here!!


Hello! I am in UK too, Derby.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Today's destination - Skomer
> View attachment 207052


Wow Linda, it looks like a lovely weather day there!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> silly me
> View attachment 207024


Ouch John, that looks sore!


----------



## johnandjade

inside of car done  . have restored the canvas roof, now to seal it. then it's de tar paint, sand out defects,do tuch ups and seal paint. another 2hrs... total around 6hrs work


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> bust my head again on the same wall!


 AGAIN??!?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> silly me
> View attachment 207024


OMG!!!!  JOHN!!!!! PLEASE Stop beating yourself up!!!!


----------



## JaymeFrances

JSWallace said:


> Hello! I am in UK too, Derby.


 I'm in a village called Witney, near to Oxford ☺


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> AGAIN??!?




night 3... so far no injuries


----------



## johnandjade

wax is curing on car, only around another hrs work and i should be done lol


----------



## JSWallace

JaymeFrances said:


> I'm in a village called Witney, near to Oxford ☺


Oh yes I have been to Witney, nice place. I presume you have tortoises?!!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> night 3... so far no injuries


Don't get complacent!!!


----------



## JaymeFrances

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes I have been to Witney, nice place. I presume you have tortoises?!!


Small world! I can't imagine why someone would visit Witney haha yep I'm a newbie tort mum!


----------



## JoesMum

Today has been fabulous. 

Lots of birds to watch, including puffins, but most amazing of all were the wild flowers. So beautiful, so peaceful on Skomer


Puffins:











Fish, chips and mushy peas for tea 

Totally shattered again as we walked miles


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all lovely pics Linda hope we all well


----------



## johnandjade

finally finished


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i got a boo boo!  malked (headbutted) the wall putting my stuff away
> View attachment 206754
> 
> 
> i got a bit lightheaded
> View attachment 206755
> 
> 
> just going on 2200, still around an hrs work on that job, not even touched my dads! and got another job, so thats 3 tomorrow!


Gosh John you need to wear a crash helmet!
Hope it's not too bad and the wall is OK


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> ta da... (jazz hands)
> 
> View attachment 206756
> View attachment 206757
> View attachment 206758
> View attachment 206759
> View attachment 206760
> View attachment 206761
> 
> 
> 
> i'm aiming for £150+ for this type of job, around 7hrs work


Sparkling as usual!!
It would take you twice as long to get my skip um.....car as good as that!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Our second stop for the day was at the National Coal Museum in Blarnavon where you can go down a, now disused, coal mine - free!
> 
> Brilliant tour led by a retired miner; really enjoyed it
> View attachment 206764


Glad you are having a good time Linda and the weather is being kind to you .
Been down Big Pit many times and always something new to learn from the ex miners, they are very entertaining!!
Did they show you the underground cupboard where the Pwll Mawr cheddar cheese is maturing?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I left the mine with a classic Welsh Male Voice choir tune stuck in my head - it still is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards we went up on the Brecon Beacons. My phone battery went flat so no pictures, sorry.
> 
> Tomorrow we'll be back in England for Hereford and the Wye Valley. Both JoesDad and I have separate childhood memories of this area. In my case: my Dad leading scout kayaking courses, my Mum setting fire to a tent and Leeds United winning the FA cup final (I was a runner between a car radio and the river with score updates  )


If you are in the Symmonds Yat area there are some lovely old pubs on the river there.
The Saracens Head on one side of the river and the Ferry Inn on the other. Both sides connected by a hand ferry where the ferryman pulls the boat across a wire stretched across the river. There ferry Inn used to be the only one but I think the Saracens ferry runs on request. Lovely walk from the Saracens up to what my pupils call the Wibbly Wobbly bridge to the Biblins campsite.
Enjoy!


----------



## JSWallace

JaymeFrances said:


> Small world! I can't imagine why someone would visit Witney haha yep I'm a newbie tort mum!


What sort of tort? I was there for work but a long time ago!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The weather has been perfect today. We carried on down the Wye Valley, surely one of the most beautiful parts of England, to Symonds Yat which has a hand pulled ferry which is the only way of getting from one half of the village to the other without driving a long way
> View attachment 206828
> 
> View attachment 206831
> 
> View attachment 206829
> 
> View attachment 206830
> 
> 
> Finally we crossed the border back into Wales (just) but still in the Wye Valley to visit Tintern Abbey - a victim of King Henry VIII closing all monasteries after he fell out with the Pope in the early 1500s
> View attachment 206832
> 
> View attachment 206833
> 
> 
> Tonight we're in a B&B in the middle of nowhere near Monmouth with a bluebell woodland view from our bedroom window
> View attachment 206834


I should have finished catching up before posting all about Symmonds Yat!!
It really is a lovely area!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> The brain abscesses are NOT a frequent occurrence or else this issue would be more widely known.
> I hope you can get it resolved soon, for relief from pain, at least!


Thanks Bea - touch wood - I don't have pain - yet!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> bust my head again on the same wall!


Never mind John - it won't be there much longer if you keep head butting it!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Evening all. Today was mostly about my Aunt and Uncle who live near Llanelli, but we did go on a boat trip round the Gower Peninsula from Oxwich Bay to Worm's Head to see seals and sea birds.
> 
> We had to wade out to the boat  The sea was somewhat chilly, but it could have been worse.
> 
> View attachment 206997
> 
> View attachment 206998
> 
> View attachment 206999
> 
> View attachment 207000


I love the Gower!
The walk from Rhossili Bay to Worms Head is one of my favourites!


----------



## JaymeFrances

JSWallace said:


> What sort of tort? I was there for work but a long time ago!


A horsfield, thanks to all of you lovely people in learning and she's (I'm guessing she's a she!) doing well


----------



## Lyn W

Stuart S. said:


> Good night from Alaska! We went on a little boat ride here this past week! Out of Seward, Alaska
> View attachment 207045
> View attachment 207046
> View attachment 207047


Gorgeous area and a gorgeous little daughter you have there too Stuart - she looks full of mischief!


----------



## Lyn W

JaymeFrances said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in this thread guys!
> Joesmum your pictures are beautiful, I'm uk too but the weather is miserable here!!


Hi Jayme, you're welcome here.
Sorry about your weather, its very unusual for us to have such a dry spell in Wales.
It's all due to change for the worse from Thursday though, we could do with a bit of rain.
There is talk that we may be heading for a drought!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today has been fabulous.
> 
> Lots of birds to watch, including puffins, but most amazing of all were the wild flowers. So beautiful, so peaceful on Skomer
> View attachment 207119
> 
> Puffins:
> View attachment 207120
> 
> View attachment 207121
> 
> View attachment 207122
> 
> View attachment 207123
> 
> View attachment 207124
> 
> 
> Fish, chips and mushy peas for tea
> 
> Totally shattered again as we walked miles


beautiful but although in my part of the world I've not been yet.
Definitely on the 'to do' list!


----------



## JaymeFrances

Lyn W said:


> Hi Jayme, you're welcome here.
> Sorry about your weather, its very unusual for us to have such a dry spell in Wales.
> It's all due to change for the worse from Thursday though, we could do with a bit of rain.
> There is talk that we may be heading for a drought!


Thankyou Lyn ☺ it's been very dry but very dull around here! Bring on summer and get me (and Terra of course!) out in that sunshine!! 
Seems like we have a drought/hosepipe van every year... and then we have floods every winter... can't win!


----------



## Lyn W

A late good evening to everyone and hope you are all well.
Just managed to catch up with you and now I have to go again...bloomin' reports!!!!
Hope everyone has a good Weds!!
See you soon.
Nos Da!!


----------



## Lyn W

JaymeFrances said:


> Thankyou Lyn ☺ it's been very dry but very dull around here! Bring on summer and get me (and Terra of course!) out in that sunshine!!
> Seems like we have a drought/hosepipe van every year... and then we have floods every winter... can't win!


Global warming!!


----------



## JaymeFrances

Lyn W said:


> A late good evening to everyone and hope you are all well.
> Just managed to catch up with you and now I have to go again...bloomin' reports!!!!
> Hope everyone has a good Weds!!
> See you soon.
> Nos Da!!


Noswaith da Lyn ☺
Don't ask me much more... that's about the limit of my knowledge!!


----------



## johnandjade

i done it again, polished a car invisible!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Today has been fabulous.
> 
> Lots of birds to watch, including puffins, but most amazing of all were the wild flowers. So beautiful, so peaceful on Skomer
> View attachment 207119
> 
> Puffins:
> View attachment 207120
> 
> View attachment 207121
> 
> View attachment 207122
> 
> View attachment 207123
> 
> View attachment 207124
> 
> 
> Fish, chips and mushy peas for tea
> 
> Totally shattered again as we walked miles


SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i done it again, polished a car invisible!
> View attachment 207130
> View attachment 207131


You do AMAZING work, John!!!


----------



## Stuart S.

Lyn W said:


> Gorgeous area and a gorgeous little daughter you have there too Stuart - she looks full of mischief!



Thank you dearly! She certainly is!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Glad you are having a good time Linda and the weather is being kind to you .
> Been down Big Pit many times and always something new to learn from the ex miners, they are very entertaining!!
> Did they show you the underground cupboard where the Pwll Mawr cheddar cheese is maturing?


They did not. Going to have to go back now!


Lyn W said:


> If you are in the Symmonds Yat area there are some lovely old pubs on the river there.
> The Saracens Head on one side of the river and the Ferry Inn on the other. Both sides connected by a hand ferry where the ferryman pulls the boat across a wire stretched across the river. There ferry Inn used to be the only one but I think the Saracens ferry runs on request. Lovely walk from the Saracens up to what my pupils call the Wibbly Wobbly bridge to the Biblins campsite.
> Enjoy!


My sister and I used to call it the Clanky Bridge... over 40 years ago... I tried to find it but forgot it was at Biblins and had no mobile signal to ask Mum. 

I only remember the Saracens Ferry as a kid. Not the other at all. 



Lyn W said:


> I love the Gower!
> The walk from Rhossili Bay to Worms Head is one of my favourites!


With family in the area, this is my bit of Wales. We spent a lot of time there.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Happy Wednesday


----------



## JoesMum

@Lyn W I just looked Biblins Bridge up on Google. Ramps?! Solid floor?!

It was entirely see through in my youth and undoubtedly contributed to my difficulties with heights!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends. 

tired boy today


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all


----------



## Stuart S.

Goodnight


----------



## johnandjade

we have a visitor in work....


it's only speckled jim!!


----------



## JSWallace

Good afternoon all, lovely sunny day here today. Just having lunch in the graveyard!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Good afternoon all, lovely sunny day here today. Just having lunch in the graveyard!


 "in the GRAVEYARD????"


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> "in the GRAVEYARD????"



Ha yes, it's near to where I work and is a nice peaceful place to sit after a crazy morning!


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound for a night off


----------



## JaymeFrances

Lunch in a graveyard?! Sounds... interesting!


----------



## johnandjade

another job lined up for sunday 

also just had my mate on the phone wanting his car done... he works with me as a valeter! he's scared of paint work so it's teaching time


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Yesterday was quite long! We started early in Pembroke which has a beautiful castle and is the birthplace of the first Tudor king Henry VII - father of the much-married Henry VIII. 









Then a quick lunch in New Quay



Before heading up the coast road to mid Wales and then inland to the Cambrian Mountains and some walking. 







We're near a place called Machynlleth now (do not attempt to pronounce unless you have your teeth glued in - the nearest I can type is Mac-un-cleth ) and heading for the RSPB's Ynyshir (Un-is-here) nature reserve this morning.


----------



## JaymeFrances

More beautiful views!!


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon friends, im struggling today


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Yesterday was quite long! We started early in Pembroke which has a beautiful castle and is the birthplace of the first Tudor king Henry VII - father of the much-married Henry VIII.
> View attachment 207229
> 
> View attachment 207230
> 
> View attachment 207231
> 
> View attachment 207232
> 
> 
> Then a quick lunch in New Quay
> View attachment 207233
> 
> 
> Before heading up the coast road to mid Wales and then inland to the Cambrian Mountains and some walking.
> View attachment 207234
> 
> View attachment 207235
> 
> View attachment 207236
> 
> 
> We're near a place called Machynlleth now (do not attempt to pronounce unless you have your teeth glued in - the nearest I can type is Mac-un-cleth ) and heading for the RSPB's Ynyshir (Un-is-here) nature reserve this morning.


WOW!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon friends, im struggling today


Sorry to hear that, John.  
Hang in there!!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon friends, im struggling today




What's wrong?


----------



## johnandjade

well i dug deep, 1900 and finished


----------



## kathyth

Good morning everyone. I can't tolerate the cold, so I can't stay. Just wanted to step in and wish everyone a good day.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. The step counter on my phone indicates that we haven't had the quieter day we thought we'd which explains the tiredness. 

We started the day birdwatching. at RSPB Ynys Hir which is on the estuary if the River Dovey. Cute tiny little lapwing chicks, very loud sedge warblers, a slow worm and Iolo Williams (a presenter on the BBC's springwatch) 



The sun gave up shining while we were there but it remained warm and didn't rain. 

We drove the scenic coast road up to Harlech and climbed many spiral staircases again. It's smaller than Pembroke but the natives were obviously more feared as it appeared to have had 4 portcullises in its day!









Then we went into the mountains of Snowdonia, circumnavigating Cadair Idris and then going over Bwlch y Groes (Hellfire Pass) to Bala

We went for a walk at the top of the pass


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> What's wrong?




i woke at 0400 being sick , and then the other.


----------



## johnandjade

kathyth said:


> Good morning everyone. I can't tolerate the cold, so I can't stay. Just wanted to step in and wish everyone a good day.




allo


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. The step counter on my phone indicates that we haven't had the quieter day we thought we'd which explains the tiredness.
> 
> We started the day birdwatching. at RSPB Ynys Hir which is on the estuary if the River Dovey. Cute tiny little lapwing chicks, very loud sedge warblers, a slow worm and Iolo Williams (a presenter on the BBC's springwatch)
> View attachment 207245
> 
> 
> The sun gave up shining while we were there but it remained warm and didn't rain.
> 
> We drove the scenic coast road up to Harlech and climbed many spiral staircases again. It's smaller than Pembroke but the natives were obviously more feared as it appeared to have had 4 portcullises in its day!
> View attachment 207246
> 
> View attachment 207247
> 
> View attachment 207248
> 
> View attachment 207249
> 
> 
> Then we went into the mountains of Snowdonia, circumnavigating Cadair Idris and then going over Bwlch y Groes (Hellfire Pass) to Bala
> 
> We went for a walk at the top of the pass
> View attachment 207250




you're having quite the adventure mum


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon friends, im struggling today


Sorry to hear that John, nothing too serious I hope?


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> i woke at 0400 being sick , and then the other.




I hope you're getting some rest and feel better soon.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. The step counter on my phone indicates that we haven't had the quieter day we thought we'd which explains the tiredness.
> 
> We started the day birdwatching. at RSPB Ynys Hir which is on the estuary if the River Dovey. Cute tiny little lapwing chicks, very loud sedge warblers, a slow worm and Iolo Williams (a presenter on the BBC's springwatch)
> View attachment 207245
> 
> 
> The sun gave up shining while we were there but it remained warm and didn't rain.
> 
> We drove the scenic coast road up to Harlech and climbed many spiral staircases again. It's smaller than Pembroke but the natives were obviously more feared as it appeared to have had 4 portcullises in its day!
> View attachment 207246
> 
> View attachment 207247
> 
> View attachment 207248
> 
> View attachment 207249
> 
> 
> Then we went into the mountains of Snowdonia, circumnavigating Cadair Idris and then going over Bwlch y Groes (Hellfire Pass) to Bala
> 
> We went for a walk at the top of the pass
> View attachment 207250


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope you're feeling a bit better today John. 

The weather broke. Mist and rain. Views of Snowdon may be limited


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope you're feeling a bit better today John. 

The weather broke. Mist and rain. Views of Snowdon may be limited


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all feeling better today and off tomorrow


----------



## Momof4

My husband just text me this!! 
I'm so excited!! Now I need to check out Tom's plans. 
It's not really an enclosure, but a night box. He doesn't really get it


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> My husband just text me this!!
> I'm so excited!! Now I need to check out Tom's plans.
> It's not really an enclosure, but a night box. He doesn't really get it
> View attachment 207310




game on!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all!

Another day of spiral staircases. Rain stopped play on the mountains today. Snowdon was RainedOn. 





So we went and got rained on at Caernarfon Castle where Prince Charles was invested as Prince of Wales in 1969 (I remember watching it in black & white on the telly  )







Then up over the Sychnant Pass



To Conwy... which also has a Castle and complete wall all the way round the town







A 1500s town house called Aberconwy House





And Plas Mawr (translates a Big Mansion) also 1500s was just stunning!







Our memberships of National Trust and English Heritage have been well used!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Another day of spiral staircases. Rain stopped play on the mountains today. Snowdon was RainedOn.
> View attachment 207317
> 
> View attachment 207318
> 
> 
> So we went and got rained on at Caernarfon Castle where Prince Charles was invested as Prince of Wales in 1969 (I remember watching it in black & white on the telly  )
> View attachment 207319
> 
> View attachment 207320
> 
> View attachment 207321
> 
> 
> Then up over the Sychnant Pass
> View attachment 207322
> 
> 
> To Conwy... which also has a Castle and complete wall all the way round the town
> View attachment 207323
> 
> View attachment 207324
> 
> View attachment 207325
> 
> 
> A 1500s town house called Aberconwy House
> View attachment 207326
> 
> View attachment 207327
> 
> 
> And Plas Mawr (translates a Big Mansion) also 1500s was just stunning!
> View attachment 207328
> 
> View attachment 207329
> 
> View attachment 207330
> 
> 
> Our memberships of National Trust and English Heritage have been well used!



I seriously need a vacation across the pond!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W I just looked Biblins Bridge up on Google. Ramps?! Solid floor?!
> 
> It was entirely see through in my youth and undoubtedly contributed to my difficulties with heights!


.....constructed by the army I believe.
When I take a my outdoor ed group there all think they're on I'm a Celebrity!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> we have a visitor in work....
> 
> 
> it's only speckled jim!!
> View attachment 207170


....just waiting to use all those lovely shiny cars of your as target practice!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Yesterday was quite long! We started early in Pembroke which has a beautiful castle and is the birthplace of the first Tudor king Henry VII - father of the much-married Henry VIII.
> View attachment 207229
> 
> View attachment 207230
> 
> View attachment 207231
> 
> View attachment 207232
> 
> 
> Then a quick lunch in New Quay
> View attachment 207233
> 
> 
> Before heading up the coast road to mid Wales and then inland to the Cambrian Mountains and some walking.
> View attachment 207234
> 
> View attachment 207235
> 
> View attachment 207236
> 
> 
> We're near a place called Machynlleth now (do not attempt to pronounce unless you have your teeth glued in - the nearest I can type is Mac-un-cleth ) and heading for the RSPB's Ynyshir (Un-is-here) nature reserve this morning.


They use that reserve for Spring/autumn watch sometimes. Its beautiful stayed in that area about 5 years ago.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i woke at 0400 being sick , and then the other.


Hope you are feeling better John.


----------



## Lyn W

We are so lucky to have so many historical buildings still standing in the UK.
One day I'll get around to seeing a lot more of them - when I can find a tort sitter!
Beautiful pictures Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone.
Hope you are all well.
I've had a busy week yet again with reports (still) and preps for the move to a new school.
Also did our day's sailing on the Challenge Wales Yacht/tall ship on Weds - that was fantastic, but very tiring as we had to work as part of the crew on it.
Sailed From Cardiff Bay around Steep Holm and Flat Holm islands towards Weston Super Mare (for those of you that may know the Bristol Channel) I'll have to try to get some pics off the school camera.
The weather was glorious - so we were very lucky - and the kids were great....nobody had to walk the plank!
Hope you all have a good Saturday.
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Hope you are all well.
> I've had a busy week yet again with reports (still) and preps for the move to a new school.
> Also did our day's sailing on the Challenge Wales Yacht/tall ship on Weds - that was fantastic, but very tiring as we had to work as part of the crew on it.
> Sailed From Cardiff Bay around Steep Holm and Flat Holm islands towards Weston Super Mare (for those of you that may know the Bristol Channel) I'll have to try to get some pics off the school camera.
> The weather was glorious - so we were very lucky - and the kids were great....nobody had to walk the plank!
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.
> TTFN


Ooh! We used to live on Worlebury Hill above WSM and could see Steep Holm and Flat Holm on a clear day  You had great weather for that - lucky thing... call that work?!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's looking a bit dryer this morning. Fingers crossed it continues


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ooh! We used to live on Worlebury Hill above WSM and could see Steep Holm and Flat Holm on a clear day  You had great weather for that - lucky thing... call that work?!


Apparently Steep Holm is English and Flat Holm is Welsh - the border in the Channel is somewhere between the two.
We were very lucky - quite a chilly wind but we wrapped up warm.
I did say to one of TA's that it was great being paid to enjoy ourselves!
May have been a different story if it had been pouring down and if we'd had sea sick kids to deal with - we'd have been complaining we weren't getting paid enough!!!
We do go out all weathers for Outdoor Ed though and always have a lovely time.
Very few staff want to get windswept, cold and covered in mud - but its all good fun and the children get so much out of it!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's looking a bit dryer this morning. Fingers crossed it continues


yes its breezy but dry here in the south today.
Hope you have another good day on your Welsh adventure.
There's a Programme called Fishlock's Classic Travels (or something like that) on ITV and last night there was a lot about Monmouth and walks in the surrounding area. He walks different areas of Wales every programme.


----------



## JoesMum

After a wet and windy start that basically involved a tea shop and cake the sun came out. 

We drove to RSPB South Stack and walked the cliffs in the sun and the wind





Pretty wild flowers again


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Another day of spiral staircases. Rain stopped play on the mountains today. Snowdon was RainedOn.
> View attachment 207317
> 
> View attachment 207318
> 
> 
> So we went and got rained on at Caernarfon Castle where Prince Charles was invested as Prince of Wales in 1969 (I remember watching it in black & white on the telly  )
> View attachment 207319
> 
> View attachment 207320
> 
> View attachment 207321
> 
> 
> Then up over the Sychnant Pass
> View attachment 207322
> 
> 
> To Conwy... which also has a Castle and complete wall all the way round the town
> View attachment 207323
> 
> View attachment 207324
> 
> View attachment 207325
> 
> 
> A 1500s town house called Aberconwy House
> View attachment 207326
> 
> View attachment 207327
> 
> 
> And Plas Mawr (translates a Big Mansion) also 1500s was just stunning!
> View attachment 207328
> 
> View attachment 207329
> 
> View attachment 207330
> 
> 
> Our memberships of National Trust and English Heritage have been well used!


Fabulous!!! Just FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Fabulous!!! Just FABULOUS!!!!!


I guessed you might like those 

Good morning all. Today we must go home. 

As we are on Anglesey in the farthest north west of Wales, it's going to be a long trip... probably 6+ hours, including breaks, to cover the distance to home in the far south east of England (328 miles). 

Hwyl fawr (goodbye) Wales. It's been a fab week


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all. I am in Northern Ireland for the weekend. Stating in a house right on the beach, glorious weathet


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning all. I am in Northern Ireland for the weekend. Stating in a house right on the beach, glorious weathet


That looks lovely

Whereabouts in NI?


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> That looks lovely
> 
> Whereabouts in NI?


Kilklief a very small village near to Strangford Loch, about an hours drive from Belfast. My brother lived here


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Morning all. I am in Northern Ireland for the weekend. Stating in a house right on the beach, glorious weathet


BEAUTIFUL!!!  Are those PALM TREES??!?!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!  Are those PALM TREES??!?!


Yes. They're not native, but they grow pretty well in the mild climate of Ireland and South & South West England


----------



## JoesMum

And we're home. First load of washing in the machine and a mug of tea for recovery


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I guessed you might like those
> 
> Good morning all. Today we must go home.
> 
> As we are on Anglesey in the farthest north west of Wales, it's going to be a long trip... probably 6+ hours, including breaks, to cover the distance to home in the far south east of England (328 miles).
> 
> Hwyl fawr (goodbye) Wales. It's been a fab week


Safe trip home Linda!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And we're home. First load of washing in the machine and a mug of tea for recovery


Oh - you're there already!
Should have looked at the time and said hope you _had_ a good trip home


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Moozillion

It's Mother's Day here in the US. So Happy Mother's Day to all!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> It's Mother's Day here in the US. So Happy Mother's Day to all!!!


Happy Mother's Day to the US Moms


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Happy Mother's Day to the US Moms


I heard somewhere that the UK used to have "Mothering Day," which was meant to honor and celebrate all the women in our lives who guided, supported and helped us, not JUST our biological mothers. So that included teachers, long term neighbors and unmarried female relatives etc. I think that idea is really neat. I don't know if this is true or not, but I really like the idea! 
I was never able to have children despite treatment by fertility specialists, and it's been very interesting to see how American society puts tremendous value on motherhood. Mother's day is always a little awkward for me, and for some reason I was a little blue about it this year, but I'm already over it. 

I had a lesbian friend who was part of a same-sex couple for many years. Her partner had been previously married and had twin boys, who lived with them. The boys knew that my friend, I'll call her Sharon (not her real name) was neither their mother nor their father, although she functioned as a parent. They celebrated their father on Father's Day and their mother on Mother's Day. THEN they came up with a really cool idea. They decided to create "Sharon's Day!" They treated it just like the other parent celebration days, and the exact date tended to fluctuate a little bit, but they thought Sharon should have a day, too!!!!  Pretty amazing for 10-year olds to come up with that!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> I heard somewhere that the UK used to have "Mothering Day," which was meant to honor and celebrate all the women in our lives who guided, supported and helped us, not JUST our biological mothers. So that included teachers, long term neighbors and unmarried female relatives etc. I think that idea is really neat. I don't know if this is true or not, but I really like the idea!
> I was never able to have children despite treatment by fertility specialists, and it's been very interesting to see how American society puts tremendous value on motherhood. Mother's day is always a little awkward for me, and for some reason I was a little blue about it this year, but I'm already over it.
> 
> I had a lesbian friend who was part of a same-sex couple for many years. Her partner had been previously married and had twin boys, who lived with them. The boys knew that my friend, I'll call her Sharon (not her real name) was neither their mother nor their father, although she functioned as a parent. They celebrated their father on Father's Day and their mother on Mother's Day. THEN they came up with a really cool idea. They decided to create "Sharon's Day!" They treated it just like the other parent celebration days, and the exact date tended to fluctuate a little bit, but they thought Sharon should have a day, too!!!!  Pretty amazing for 10-year olds to come up with that!!!


Yes we have Mothering Sunday, more often called Mother's day now. It is always the 4th Sunday in Lent, so three Sundays before Easter Sunday. We don't really use it to Celebrate all women in our lives, traditionally it is just Mother's although each year I notice cards in the shops wishing Happy Mother's day to Grandma's, Aunties etc. ( I suspect the card company's are just trying to sell more cards!). Traditionally it was a day that servants were given a day off to go back home to pay visits to their Mother's. 

It's early morning here in Northern Ireland but I'm wide awake due to the storm raging outside. The sea is crashing over the garden, it is pretty awesome but I am due to catch a plane home in a few hours so I am hoping it calms down some!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Yes we have Mothering Sunday, more often called Mother's day now. It is always the 4th Sunday in Lent, so three Sundays before Easter Sunday. We don't really use it to Celebrate all women in our lives, traditionally it is just Mother's although each year I notice cards in the shops wishing Happy Mother's day to Grandma's, Aunties etc. ( I suspect the card company's are just trying to sell more cards!). Traditionally it was a day that servants were given a day off to go back home to pay visits to their Mother's.


Mothering Sunday in the UK is a very old festival linked to the religious calendar. 

It's the day you would attend your 'mother church'... the one you and your family had used for generations. 

This, naturally, became something of a family reunion and then developed into the day you visited home to spend time with mother and big houses would traditionally give staff some or all of the day off. 

In Spain, Mother's Day is in December and celebrates the Virgin Mary - the ultimate mother 



> It's early morning here in Northern Ireland but I'm wide awake due to the storm raging outside. The sea is crashing over the garden, it is pretty awesome but I am due to catch a plane home in a few hours so I am hoping it calms down some!


Have a safe trip. Hopefully it will be calmer soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm up early and monitoring rush hour journey times from potential flats for daughter to her new job. She's en route to her reptile translocation job (last week) and is in the car when she needs to be on Google Maps


----------



## CalifornianReptile

Hello!


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all hope everyone is well


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! thank tort it's monday 

that was a very lazy weekend i had... brilliant


----------



## johnandjade

burger king


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> burger king


And a Bud ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And a Bud ?



if only. on my way home, i shall be enjoying one in around 30mins


----------



## johnandjade

met my polish colleague... on bud 4 now . 


memories of absent friends



at the same time as i pass ed's boot, which has moved again?!?


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! arranging to pitch my skills at the garage i used to work for saturday!! will head out and set up on friday, and work my magic on saturday. it's all starting to fall into place


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Yes we have Mothering Sunday, more often called Mother's day now. It is always the 4th Sunday in Lent, so three Sundays before Easter Sunday. We don't really use it to Celebrate all women in our lives, traditionally it is just Mother's although each year I notice cards in the shops wishing Happy Mother's day to Grandma's, Aunties etc. ( I suspect the card company's are just trying to sell more cards!). Traditionally it was a day that servants were given a day off to go back home to pay visits to their Mother's.
> 
> It's early morning here in Northern Ireland but I'm wide awake due to the storm raging outside. The sea is crashing over the garden, it is pretty awesome but I am due to catch a plane home in a few hours so I am hoping it calms down some!


I love all the things I learn about other cultures on here!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I love all the things I learn about other cultures on here!!!!!



Me too. And I especially love the pictures.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! up nice and early today going to try get out with my neighbor and the beetle after work, to my mates garage with the possibility of it selling! 

weather here is back to normal, waterproofs needed... guess we have had our summer

hope everyone has a great day, lets go kick butt!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! up nice and early today going to try get out with my neighbor and the beetle after work, to my mates garage with the possibility of it selling!
> 
> weather here is back to normal, waterproofs needed... guess we have had our summer
> 
> hope everyone has a great day, lets go kick butt!!!


Or pop a couple ofBuds ?


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Or pop a couple ofBuds ?




salutations gramps  0630 here, only around 12hrs to go  

hope you are keeping well


----------



## johnandjade

skipped my morning cup of tea, and skipped the coffee from the cafe and went for OJ ... still sleeping here so to the showroom for expressos!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

Summer turned up here today, John. It must be our turn to have it. 

It was damp yesterday and judging by the length of the grass very damp while we were away. 

Coffee then grass cutting for me


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Summer turned up here today, John. It must be our turn to have it.
> 
> It was damp yesterday and judging by the length of the grass very damp while we were away.
> 
> Coffee then grass cutting for me




good morning mum


----------



## JoesMum

Lawns cut - including next door (we only have 1) and accepted payment in kind this time ... rhubarb  And an invitation to pull some whenever I want. We love rhubarb


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Lawns cut - including next door (we only have 1) and accepted payment in kind this time ... rhubarb  And an invitation to pull some whenever I want. We love rhubarb



wayhay!! result


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Lawns cut - including next door (we only have 1) and accepted payment in kind this time ... rhubarb  And an invitation to pull some whenever I want. We love rhubarb


How do you cook your rhubarb?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Lawns cut - including next door (we only have 1) and accepted payment in kind this time ... rhubarb  And an invitation to pull some whenever I want. We love rhubarb


Whenever I see the word "rhubarb" I am reminded of that old comics book "Asterix and Obelix" because whenever something makes Obelix angry, instead of cursing he mutters, "rhubarb, rhubarb, rhubarb...etc"


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> How do you cook your rhubarb?


For the moment washed, cut into 1.5 inch pieces and bunged in the microwave for a couple of minutes to stew. 

I'll freeze it unsweetened as I don't need it today. 

It will probably end up as *Rhubarb Crumble*.... 
Drain excess liquid, sweeten with sugar and put in a dish then topped with the crumble mix (rub together 4oz flour and 2oz butter/margarine then stir in 3oz sugar to the flour/fat mix)

Bake in the oven at 180C/350F (fan) or 200C/400F (no fan) until the fruit is bubbling at the top browned. Serve with custard or cream. 

Another favourite is *Rhubarb "Fool"*
Drain as much liquid as possible from the rhubarb as possible and sweeten to taste.
Make an equal volume of custard at double the normal thickness (we can get Bird's Custard Powder here - just add hot milk - so use twice as much powder to the milk as usual)
Stir the custard into the fruit and leave to cool and set.

The "Fool" works well with any stewable fruit. So does the crumble come to think of it!


----------



## JaymeFrances

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm up early and monitoring rush hour journey times from potential flats for daughter to her new job. She's en route to her reptile translocation job (last week) and is in the car when she needs to be on Google Maps


Did I see you'd mentioned that your daughter new job was in Oxfordshire? That's where I am!


----------



## tortdad

I've never had rhubarb before


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## tortdad

I watched that video because I thought it was going to show me how to make rhubarb, lol


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> For the moment washed, cut into 1.5 inch pieces and bunged in the microwave for a couple of minutes to stew.
> 
> I'll freeze it unsweetened as I don't need it today.
> 
> It will probably end up as *Rhubarb Crumble*....
> Drain excess liquid, sweeten with sugar and put in a dish then topped with the crumble mix (rub together 4oz flour and 2oz butter/margarine then stir in 3oz sugar to the flour/fat mix)
> 
> Bake in the oven at 180C/350F (fan) or 200C/400F (no fan) until the fruit is bubbling at the top browned. Serve with custard or cream.
> 
> Another favourite is *Rhubarb "Fool"*
> Drain as much liquid as possible from the rhubarb as possible and sweeten to taste.
> Make an equal volume of custard at double the normal thickness (we can get Bird's Custard Powder here - just add hot milk - so use twice as much powder to the milk as usual)
> Stir the custard into the fruit and leave to cool and set.
> 
> The "Fool" works well with any stewable fruit. So does the crumble come to think of it!


YUM!!!!


----------



## tortdad

Now I need someone to make me some rhubarb to see if I've been missing out on something good or not.


----------



## Moozillion

My mom used to make a rhubarb chutney- REEEEEALYY good on meats!!! But of course she didn't write it down and is no longer with us.
I guess I could look it up- she always referred to it as Victoria Sauce!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, DANG!!!! THAT was easy!!!! I found Victoria Sauce (rhubarb chutney) immediately on my Google search!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Well, DANG!!!! THAT was easy!!!! I found Victoria Sauce (rhubarb chutney) immediately on my Google search!!!!!!


My mum has a chutney recipe. I'll have to get it


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! just saying nos da, early start again tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! just saying nos da, early start again tomorrow


Nos da from me too. Late night as we have been to see Arsenal v Sunderland this evening.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all


Good morning John. Good morning all. 

Complicated day today. JoesDad and daughter are going flat hunting straight after she finishes work. 

The problem being that flats are being hunted in Southampton and she's working in Surrey and left at 6.30am. So we're driving to Surrey and I'll take her car home so they can go onto Southampton in JoesDad's car.


----------



## JoesMum

JaymeFrances said:


> Did I see you'd mentioned that your daughter new job was in Oxfordshire? That's where I am!


One of the offers was in Banbury. She's accepted the one in Southampton and will start as soon as we can sort out accommodation


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> Complicated day today. JoesDad and daughter are going flat hunting straight after she finishes work.
> 
> The problem being that flats are being hunted in Southampton and she's working in Surrey and left at 6.30am. So we're driving to Surrey and I'll take her car home so they can go onto Southampton in JoesDad's car.




good morning mum  busy busy!!


----------



## JaymeFrances

Sounds like a super busy day! Southampton still isn't all that far from me, I've been there often for training with work!

Is anyone else having issues with the timeline in here? It all looks Chinese/Japanese...


----------



## JoesMum

Site is being spammed into oblivion by bots and with no mods outside the US there's nobody awake to help do a clearup and kill off ip addresses 

Whose turn is it for the UK summer today? Our 24 hour turn has wetly ended


----------



## JoesMum

It's Chinese spam offering (dodgy) degree diplomas - google translate is a wonderful tool


----------



## JaymeFrances

I couldn't figure out how to translate it, I'm on my phone...
It's super wet here too! On the plus side it means I can't procrastinate and I'm actually getting on with my NVQ!


----------



## JSWallace

It's very very wet here!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Site is being spammed into oblivion by bots and with no mods outside the US there's nobody awake to help do a clearup and kill off ip addresses
> 
> Whose turn is it for the UK summer today? Our 24 hour turn has wetly ended




mine


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JaymeFrances

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 207714


In very jealous!!


----------



## JaymeFrances




----------



## JoesMum

JaymeFrances said:


> I couldn't figure out how to translate it, I'm on my phone...
> It's super wet here too! On the plus side it means I can't procrastinate and I'm actually getting on with my NVQ!


I just copied one of the posts and pasted it into the Google Translate app that I have installed on my phone. The app has a 'detect language' option so you don't have to know what it is


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 207714


We're not due to get the sun back until Monday. I wonder who will have it in between?


----------



## tortdad

It's been super sunny here in Texas but later today will be some much needed rain


----------



## johnandjade

summer drink


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 207720
> 
> 
> summer drink


Still tiddling down here


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Still tiddling down here




booo!!! i've just spent an hr out enjoying the sun


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

just spent a wee bit of time showing my neighbor/friend how to fix paint... and left machine and materials to do so... as well as work lamp. 

reason? 

I HAVE USE OF THE GARAGE!!!  

we even talked about buying, restoration and re sale of cars. he's got a good mechanical understanding and well, then there's me  

onwards and upwards


----------



## JSWallace

I have just got drenched trying to find Nelly in the garden, she has stayed inside for days but decided to venture out today in the continuous downpour!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 207722
> View attachment 207723


Wow, looks lovely


----------



## johnandjade

also found another shoe for ed!! @ZEROPILOT 





it really is an all to common find on my travels!! perhaps it's pirate land  

'all footwear, 50% off'


----------



## Moozillion

Down here in New Orleans, the last 2 weeks in May are when the Formosan termites swarm, and they're going at it now!
The sexually mature males and females leave the nest and fly around to mate, then shed their wings and start a new colony. There are BAZILLIONS of the little critters swarming around at night and they find little nooks and crannies that enable them to get inside your house. They really are not a hazard to most homes because they like WET wood, which we try to avoid by properly grading the land before a house is built, not letting puddles of water stand by the house for weeks, repairing roof leaks promptly etc. In addition, many of us use pest control companies that inspect homes for termites about twice a year. So I'm not worried about our house at all.

But it's just creepy to find unexpected little bugs all over. This one is in the cover we put over food that we microwave. I find shed wings on my pillow and several in the tub. Something was wiggling and buzzing in my HAIR, and I brushed out some termite wings.  Thank goodness it only goes on for about 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## JaymeFrances

Moozillion said:


> Down here in New Orleans, the last 2 weeks in May are when the Formosan termites swarm, and they're going at it now!
> The sexually mature males and females leave the nest and fly around to mate, then shed their wings and start a new colony. There are BAZILLIONS of the little critters swarming around at night and they find little nooks and crannies that enable them to get inside your house. They really are not a hazard to most homes because they like WET wood, which we try to avoid by properly grading the land before a house is built, not letting puddles of water stand by the house for weeks, repairing roof leaks promptly etc. In addition, many of us use pest control companies that inspect homes for termites about twice a year. So I'm not worried about our house at all.
> 
> But it's just creepy to find unexpected little bugs all over. This one is in the cover we put over food that we microwave. I find shed wings on my pillow and several in the tub. Something was wiggling and buzzing in my HAIR, and I brushed out some termite wings.  Thank goodness it only goes on for about 2 weeks!!!!
> 
> View attachment 207755


This sounds like my idea of hell!! I can not stand bugs... I'd be locking myself away for those two weeks of every year!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates

a wee bit king billy (chilly) this morning but looking like we may get another nice day 


warfaces on, lets go kick bottom 
\m/\m/


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> Down here in New Orleans, the last 2 weeks in May are when the Formosan termites swarm, and they're going at it now!
> The sexually mature males and females leave the nest and fly around to mate, then shed their wings and start a new colony. There are BAZILLIONS of the little critters swarming around at night and they find little nooks and crannies that enable them to get inside your house. They really are not a hazard to most homes because they like WET wood, which we try to avoid by properly grading the land before a house is built, not letting puddles of water stand by the house for weeks, repairing roof leaks promptly etc. In addition, many of us use pest control companies that inspect homes for termites about twice a year. So I'm not worried about our house at all.
> 
> But it's just creepy to find unexpected little bugs all over. This one is in the cover we put over food that we microwave. I find shed wings on my pillow and several in the tub. Something was wiggling and buzzing in my HAIR, and I brushed out some termite wings.  Thank goodness it only goes on for about 2 weeks!!!!
> 
> View attachment 207755


Wow that is really interesting and sort of nightmarish!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates
> 
> a wee bit king billy (chilly) this morning but looking like we may get another nice day
> 
> 
> warfaces on, lets go kick bottom
> \m/\m/


Morning John, lovely sunny morning here but chilly too..


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, lovely sunny morning here but chilly too..




good morning jane, how are you today?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Down here in New Orleans, the last 2 weeks in May are when the Formosan termites swarm, and they're going at it now!
> The sexually mature males and females leave the nest and fly around to mate, then shed their wings and start a new colony. There are BAZILLIONS of the little critters swarming around at night and they find little nooks and crannies that enable them to get inside your house. They really are not a hazard to most homes because they like WET wood, which we try to avoid by properly grading the land before a house is built, not letting puddles of water stand by the house for weeks, repairing roof leaks promptly etc. In addition, many of us use pest control companies that inspect homes for termites about twice a year. So I'm not worried about our house at all.
> 
> But it's just creepy to find unexpected little bugs all over. This one is in the cover we put over food that we microwave. I find shed wings on my pillow and several in the tub. Something was wiggling and buzzing in my HAIR, and I brushed out some termite wings.  Thank goodness it only goes on for about 2 weeks!!!!
> 
> View attachment 207755


Ooh interesting ... if something of a challenge for 2 weeks a year. It puts our ant swarms, usually a humid day or two in July, into scale 

And our ants are purely nuisance value. Property checks aren't needed!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is out! 

Developments overnight. Daughter has found somewhere to live... a house-share in Southampton. It's available from June 1 so all she needs to do is sort a start date for work. 

This morning we have to arrange her car service and MOT, her car insurance needs changing, she's due a dentist visit and all her pots and pans, etc from university need unearthing from the roof!

On top of that Son needs moving out of his flat share and back home, he doesn't have a car, on June 4. 

Definitely needing the warface for the next couple of weeks; hope you don't mind sharing it John


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out!
> 
> Developments overnight. Daughter has found somewhere to live... a house-share in Southampton. It's available from June 1 so all she needs to do is sort a start date for work.
> 
> This morning we have to arrange her car service and MOT, her car insurance needs changing, she's due a dentist visit and all her pots and pans, etc from university need unearthing from the roof!
> 
> On top of that Son needs moving out of his flat share and back home, he doesn't have a car, on June 4.
> 
> Definitely needing the warface for the next couple of weeks; hope you don't mind sharing it John





one out, one in  


morning mum. glad you're getting the sun


----------



## JoesMum

This evening - key event!

Luton Town FC v Blackpool FC in the League 2 play-off semi final (2nd leg). Winner gets a shot at promotion to League 1. First leg ended with Blackpool leading 3-2  So Luton must win by 2 goals. C'mon you Hatters!

JoesDad was born in Luton - it's not a very trendy football (soccer) club to support otherwise. 

We're heading up this afternoon, it's just north of London, and will meet son there. He can get there easily by train after work.


----------



## Moozillion

And this is also the season for "love bugs" (Plecia nearctica). They are a type of march fly that have massive swarms in late spring and again in late summer. They are smallish- 1 cm or so, but they mate end to end and STAY stuck together as they fly, drift around. So that makes the pair about 1 inch long. They don't bite or sting but have been "awarded" semi-pest status because they occur in such huge numbers. They crawl all over you when you're outside and are attracted to light colors, so white doors and walls attract ESPECIALLY large swarms! Getting into and out of stores and restaurants means running the gauntlet of these harmless little swarming bugs. 
The biggest problem is that when you drive through a swarm of love bugs, which is absolutely unavoidable, they get squashed all over the front of your car, windshield and grill. Their bodies are slightly acidic, and if you leave the squashed bugs for more than an hour, they are VERY difficult to get off. The mild acidity and scrubbing can damage your car's paint. Besides, it's really gross to drive while peering through a mat of squashed insect bodies. During love bug season, it's best to wash at least the front half of your car DAILY to minimize damage. Happily, love bug season only lasts a couple of weeks each time. 
If you are interested in bugs, mold and fungus, then come on down to Louisiana!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning jane, how are you today?


Hey John, I'm good! Nice warm sunny weather today..


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> And this is also the season for "love bugs" (Plecia nearctica). They are a type of march fly that have massive swarms in late spring and again in late summer. They are smallish- 1 cm or so, but they mate end to end and STAY stuck together as they fly, drift around. So that makes the pair about 1 inch long. They don't bite or sting but have been "awarded" semi-pest status because they occur in such huge numbers. They crawl all over you when you're outside and are attracted to light colors, so white doors and walls attract ESPECIALLY large swarms! Getting into and out of stores and restaurants means running the gauntlet of these harmless little swarming bugs.
> The biggest problem is that when you drive through a swarm of love bugs, which is absolutely unavoidable, they get squashed all over the front of your car, windshield and grill. Their bodies are slightly acidic, and if you leave the squashed bugs for more than an hour, they are VERY difficult to get off. The mild acidity and scrubbing can damage your car's paint. Besides, it's really gross to drive while peering through a mat of squashed insect bodies. During love bug season, it's best to wash at least the front half of your car DAILY to minimize damage. Happily, love bug season only lasts a couple of weeks each time.
> If you are interested in bugs, mold and fungus, then come on down to Louisiana!!!!!


The worst we get in the UK is a sunny day when all the bugs seem to think it's a good idea to fly over the nearest motorway and commit suicide on your windscreen. They are awful to remove, I agree (John will be the expert)

We had a particularly bad problem in Germany once with mosquitoes and could barely see through the windscreen. A very nice gentleman leant us a spray bottle of something that shifted them instantly and allowed us to continue our journey. Unfortunately, I never did find out what it was. My German wasn't good enough!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> And this is also the season for "love bugs" (Plecia nearctica). They are a type of march fly that have massive swarms in late spring and again in late summer. They are smallish- 1 cm or so, but they mate end to end and STAY stuck together as they fly, drift around. So that makes the pair about 1 inch long. They don't bite or sting but have been "awarded" semi-pest status because they occur in such huge numbers. They crawl all over you when you're outside and are attracted to light colors, so white doors and walls attract ESPECIALLY large swarms! Getting into and out of stores and restaurants means running the gauntlet of these harmless little swarming bugs.
> The biggest problem is that when you drive through a swarm of love bugs, which is absolutely unavoidable, they get squashed all over the front of your car, windshield and grill. Their bodies are slightly acidic, and if you leave the squashed bugs for more than an hour, they are VERY difficult to get off. The mild acidity and scrubbing can damage your car's paint. Besides, it's really gross to drive while peering through a mat of squashed insect bodies. During love bug season, it's best to wash at least the front half of your car DAILY to minimize damage. Happily, love bug season only lasts a couple of weeks each time.
> If you are interested in bugs, mold and fungus, then come on down to Louisiana!!!!!




bugs on cars i can relate too! a good sealent protects paint and makes easier to wash off, i can send some if you like?


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Hey John, I'm good! Nice warm sunny weather today..


woohoo


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> The worst we get in the UK is a sunny day when all the bugs seem to think it's a good idea to fly over the nearest motorway and commit suicide on your windscreen. They are awful to remove, I agree (John will be the expert)
> 
> We had a particularly bad problem in Germany once with mosquitoes and could barely see through the windscreen. A very nice gentleman leant us a spray bottle of something that shifted them instantly and allowed us to continue our journey. Unfortunately, I never did find out what it was. My German wasn't good enough!




a good trick is to use steel wool or brilo pad on glass


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> a good trick is to use steel wool or brilo pad on glass




No! We had a brand new Pinto station wagon in the '70s and I wanted to try to get some hard water stains off the windshield, so I scrubbed a small area with a Scotchbrite pad (plastic pot scrubber pad). It scratched the glass horribly!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a good trick is to use steel wool or brilo pad on glass


I use a non-scratch scouring pad. We use them in the aquarium too


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> bugs on cars i can relate too! a good sealent protects paint and makes easier to wash off, i can send some if you like?


The car washes over here use some sort of special wax or coating that helps a bunch. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The worst we get in the UK is a sunny day when all the bugs seem to think it's a good idea to fly over the nearest motorway and commit suicide on your windscreen. They are awful to remove, I agree (John will be the expert)
> 
> We had a particularly bad problem in Germany once with mosquitoes and could barely see through the windscreen. A very nice gentleman leant us a spray bottle of something that shifted them instantly and allowed us to continue our journey. Unfortunately, I never did find out what it was. My German wasn't good enough!


Mosquitoes are MISERABLE!!!!
It's a shame you didn't find out what that repellant was- I think it would be worth a mint!!!!


----------



## JaymeFrances

All this talk of bugs is making me twitchy...


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> No! We had a brand new Pinto station wagon in the '70s and I wanted to try to get some hard water stains off the windshield, so I scrubbed a small area with a Scotchbrite pad (plastic pot scrubber pad). It scratched the glass horribly!




 i've never had that problem and used it hundreds of times? as long as the glass is jept well soaked?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> The car washes over here use some sort of special wax or coating that helps a bunch. Thanks for the offer!




here its 2-300 quid!


----------



## johnandjade

found a little slice of eden in th worst estate in scotland!





it's awesome!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cracking match ended in a 3-3 draw which means Luton lost 6-5 on aggregate across the 2 legs. No promotion to League 1 

And it's still tiddling it down with rain. Going to need an ark soon.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> also found another shoe for ed!! @ZEROPILOT
> 
> View attachment 207739
> 
> 
> 
> it really is an all to common find on my travels!! perhaps it's pirate land
> 
> 'all footwear, 50% off'


about time they did a BOGOF offer!
(Buy one get one free)


----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone!
Reports finished - at last !!!
Next are our PIVATS - assessment files that we have to colour in 
Not a waste of valuable time at all!
My theory is that they double as a mindfulness exercise, that way we relax and don't get stressed as we are doing them!
All good fun.
Will hopefully have more time to pop in on weekend.
Hope you are all well.
Happy Friday!!!!
Nos Da for now.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone!
> Reports finished - at last !!!
> Next are our PIVATS - assessment files that we have to colour in
> Not a waste of valuable time at all!
> My theory is that they double as a mindfulness exercise, that way we relax and don't get stressed as we are doing them!
> All good fun.
> Will hopefully have more time to pop in on weekend.
> Hope you are all well.
> Happy Friday!!!!
> Nos Da for now.


Yay for the reports!

Boo for the PIVATS. Isn't education great for acronyms (not) 

Happy Friday and Nos Da all.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## johnandjade

it's neo's birthday!! 1yr old today


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Birthday neo


----------



## JaymeFrances

Happy Birthday Neo!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Birthday neo





JaymeFrances said:


> Happy Birthday Neo!




fankoo


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, cute little Neo!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday, cute little Neo!




'squeek'

... neo says thank you mooz


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


>


SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!


I agree 

Good evening all. 

Tonight I'm in Norfolk in the East of England. We're visiting another of my Mum's brothers who lives here; probably my favourite uncle . It's been very wet all day, but it has just stopped... fingers crossed!


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound, toys and materials dropped at my old bosses/mates garage for tomorrow. show time!!!


----------



## johnandjade

homework time


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

toys i took



and taking more from home!


----------



## johnandjade

fido


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> it's neo's birthday!! 1yr old today


Happy birthday to Neo!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> toys i took
> View attachment 207978
> 
> 
> and taking more from home!


Good luck John!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> fido
> View attachment 207979
> View attachment 207980
> View attachment 207981
> View attachment 207982


He's so handsome and photogenic!
(and a poser)


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone.
Hope you are all well and had a good week.
I'm having a relaxing night in tonight but not much on TV so BBC4 to the rescue.
Just been watching Roy Orbison's Black and White Night concert.
What a voice he had!
I never really appreciated him when he was alive although his music was often played in our house when I was growing up.
There was a documentary about him before the concert - what a tragic and short life he had. Think he died the same year as the concert.
The Everly Brothers are on now - more great real music.
Hope you all have a good weekend.
Nos Da.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibblers 

it's time to go be awesome!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers
> 
> it's time to go be awesome!!


Good morning all from Norfolk. Today we're crossing the border to Cambridgeshire to visit a university friend  (who's been very sick with melanoma cancer  but appears to be on the road to recovery at last  )


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from Norfolk. Today we're crossing the border to Cambridgeshire to visit a university friend  (who's been very sick with melanoma cancer  but appears to be on the road to recovery at last  )




good morning mum, hope all goes well


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum, hope all goes well


Should be OK. Pub lunch planned 

Weather not soggy yet. East Anglia forecast to drown last today!


----------



## johnandjade

mission complete! just got home, my mate dropped me off 


one clean van


----------



## johnandjade

i masked off as the decals were textured, i only had 5hrs and its vinal wrap (new to me) so its by no means perfect! but not a bad before and after


----------



## johnandjade

without even physical seeing my work....



game on


----------



## JoesMum

Back home after a good lunch.


----------



## johnandjade

job on tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> without even physical seeing my work....
> View attachment 208044
> 
> 
> game on


Well done you!
Hope he puts a lot of business your way!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hi everyone !! Officially done with school for a week ! Im at a wedding now :/ 
I know no one & its cold out. But it's okay. I miss everyone ! Please update me on whats new !!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi everyone !! Officially done with school for a week ! Im at a wedding now :/
> I know no one & its cold out. But it's okay. I miss everyone ! Please update me on whats new !!


Hi Linhdan

Well done for officially finishing school.  Enjoy the summer

Lyn's been bogged down with writing reports for school 

John's developing new avenues for earning

Adam hasn't been around for a couple of months 

Bea has an invasion of flying termites of some sort (forgot which - we don't get them in the UK)

I had a lovely holiday in Wales with JoesDad last week. My daughter has secured a job as a Graduate Ecologist with an Environmental Agency in Southampton and will be moving in the next couple of weeks 

I've probably forgotten lots, but it'll do for a start!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Hi Linhdan
> 
> Well done for officially finishing school.  Enjoy the summer
> 
> Lyn's been bogged down with writing reports for school
> 
> John's developing new avenues for earning
> 
> Adam hasn't been around for a couple of months
> 
> Bea has an invasion of flying termites of some sort (forgot which - we don't get them in the UK)
> 
> I had a lovely holiday in Wales with JoesDad last week. My daughter has secured a job as a Graduate Ecologist with an Environmental Agency in Southampton and will be moving in the next couple of weeks
> 
> I've probably forgotten lots, but it'll do for a start!


Oh no for Lyn ! She'll get through them soon enough ! 
Yay for John. I did see his posts above ! How exciting  
Eww termites ! Ive never seen any and dont plan to ! Hope it turns out okay. Are they bothering the tortoise? 
& congratulations to your daughter !! I hope you had a good holiday ! Memorial day is coming up next week & I'm thinking of taking allen to go shopping for clothes


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Oh no for Lyn ! She'll get through them soon enough !
> Yay for John. I did see his posts above ! How exciting
> Eww termites ! Ive never seen any and dont plan to ! Hope it turns out okay. Are they bothering the tortoise?
> & congratulations to your daughter !! I hope you had a good holiday ! Memorial day is coming up next week & I'm thinking of taking allen to go shopping for clothes




great to have you back


----------



## johnandjade

3, perhaps 5 jobs tomorrow now!


----------



## johnandjade

inspiration. we are all chasing 'that dream' ... only way it WILL happen is to swallow that bitterness 
and negativity they call 'pride' 

it's taken a while, and still more sacrifices to be made, but it WILL happen for me, i have 4 options available soon... 

stay where i am and move up the ranks, potential of £15 an hour plus bonus, not factoring in expenses! as well as the option of being able to train... our reputation and standards are a joke. 

jump ship, full time job with benefits, potential to earn more and progress up... limitless!!! i have done my homework and can literally save the company millions! (honestly)1however, a drop in wage and position to start. 

talk of setting up our old team in a new location 10mins from my house!! it's really tempting but would have to be on my terms as i would especially be self employed. 

go solo, potential to earn average, £500 a day! however, i could also earn £0 a day. 


hmmmm


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

it keeps me awake at night (0013) and i'm getting a job dropped at 0800... but these are good problems to have  


any and all, advice, experience, wisdom and thoughts are greatly appreciate


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it keeps me awake at night (0013) and i'm getting a job dropped at 0800... but these are good problems to have
> 
> 
> any and all, advice, experience, wisdom and thoughts are greatly appreciate


Personally John, if you can afford the short term drop in income I would go for the job with proper salary, benefits, contract, working hours and employment rights ... like sick pay and holiday pay... and national insurance payments towards your state pension. 

There's nothing stopping you taking on self-employed work out of employed hours. Many people do this. As long as it doesn't impact the contracted job and you're not taking custom from them then it's fine. In fact, you'll have a day off a week to do it in! So you may not even take much of an income hit.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun's out and we're off to the seaside on the train. We're going to Folkestone the town where I was born (we moved to Yorkshire when I was 4)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Personally John, if you can afford the short term drop in income I would go for the job with proper salary, benefits, contract, working hours and employment rights ... like sick pay and holiday pay... and national insurance payments towards your state pension.
> 
> There's nothing stopping you taking on self-employed work out of employed hours. Many people do this. As long as it doesn't impact the contracted job and you're not taking custom from them then it's fine. In fact, you'll have a day off a week to do it in! So you may not even take much of an income hit.




mum does know best .


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun's out and we're off to the seaside on the train. We're going to Folkestone the town where I was born (we moved to Yorkshire when I was 4)




woohoo!! postcards i hope


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning hoola hoops! (troops) 

up and ready, first job late but on route. this is the first job for my brothers friends... they all have top end cars so this will be needing my stamp on it


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning hoola hoops! (troops)
> 
> up and ready, first job late but on route. this is the first job for my brothers friends... they all have top end cars so this will be needing my stamp on it


Please, please don't stamp on it. It will do your business no good at all!


----------



## johnandjade

jobs here , 0915... when is a resnoable time to start making noise??


----------



## johnandjade

machine!!! 

and the wee extra touches on handover....


----------



## johnandjade

cars preped up, started to rain


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo



time to go play


----------



## johnandjade

job 1 done. 2 to go


----------



## JoesMum

Postcards from Folkestone. 

21C / 68 F. No wind. English Channel like a millpond. Good view of the coast of France 20 miles across the sea. 





The Leas Cliff Lift. Sadly just been closed permanently as the cost of restoration and repair is too high


The tide was out!


Most of the beaches on this part of the coast are pebbles, but this one has sand


Map to show where Folkestone is


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Personally John, if you can afford the short term drop in income I would go for the job with proper salary, benefits, contract, working hours and employment rights ... like sick pay and holiday pay... and national insurance payments towards your state pension.
> 
> There's nothing stopping you taking on self-employed work out of employed hours. Many people do this. As long as it doesn't impact the contracted job and you're not taking custom from them then it's fine. In fact, you'll have a day off a week to do it in! So you may not even take much of an income hit.


I agree with Linda John, there's a lot to be said for job security; plus there's the income tax issue and all the paperwork you have to keep track of for that even self assessment tales ages to wade through. If you're advertising HRC will catch up with you sooner or later!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun's out and we're off to the seaside on the train. We're going to Folkestone the town where I was born (we moved to Yorkshire when I was 4)


You gadabouts you!
I can't keep up with where you are going next or been!
How lovely - I'm very jealous!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo
> View attachment 208107
> 
> 
> time to go play
> View attachment 208108


Good mate to have!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
A lovely day here in Wales and I saw the sunrise today!
I had a phone call at 4 a.m. from a careline service.
My nephew managed to get something stuck in his throat when he ate yesterday evening.
Not obstructing breathing but unable to even swallow his own saliva and I think it scared him on his own in the night.
So he used his emergency pull chord that he has in his sheltered housing.
So off I popped to his flat, tried to suggest different things and rang NHS direct.
They said he needed A and E so that's where we were from just after 5 a.m.
Still not seen anyone but triage by 09.00 but then a wonderful nurse came to see us and suggested we try something very unconventional - Classic Coca Cola!
I was a little sceptical but after 4 hours in A&E and the prospect of 4 more I was willing to try anything.
I would even have put my own hand down his throat to grab the offending article myself!
Anyway I managed to track a can down in the restaurant and hey presto within a few sips whatever it was moved and he swallowed it!
It was incredible ! The nurse didn't know how it works but apparently it's an old trick for dislodging objects in the throat.
My guess is it's something to do with the caffeine and the fizzy sharpness of the Coke. Whatever reason it saved us a morning in A&E.
So tip of the day- keep a can of original Coca Cola (Diet/Max etc don't work) in your first aid kit.
(Obviously if breathing is affected and it's life threatening then Coke won't be any use and an ambulance will be needed!)


----------



## Lyn W

Is anyone else having trouble with delays in posting and doubles again?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> HRC will catch up with you sooner or later!


That should be HMRC of course
Apologies Queenie!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with delays in posting and doubles again?


Yes, it's been bad all day 


Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> A lovely day here in Wales and I saw the sunrise today!
> I had a phone call at 4 a.m. from a careline service.
> My nephew managed to get something stuck in his throat when he ate yesterday evening.
> Not obstructing breathing but unable to even swallow his own saliva and I think it scared him on his own in the night.
> So he used his emergency pull chord that he has in his sheltered housing.
> So off I popped to his flat, tried to suggest different things and rang NHS direct.
> They said he needed A and E so that's where we were from just after 5 a.m.
> Still not seen anyone but triage by 09.00 but then a wonderful nurse came to see us and suggested we try something very unconventional - Classic Coca Cola!
> I was a little sceptical but after 4 hours in A&E and the prospect of 4 more I was willing to try anything.
> I would even have put my own hand down his throat to grab the offending article myself!
> Anyway I managed to track a can down in the restaurant and hey presto within a few sips whatever it was moved and he swallowed it!
> It was incredible ! The nurse didn't know how it works but apparently it's an old trick for dislodging objects in the throat.
> My guess is it's something to do with the caffeine and the fizzy sharpness of the Coke. Whatever reason it saved us a morning in A&E.
> So tip of the day- keep a can of original Coca Cola (Diet/Max etc don't work) in your first aid kit.
> (Obviously if breathing is affected and it's life threatening then Coke won't be any use and an ambulance will be needed!)


So glad you got that sorted. Shame about it happening in the first place though


----------



## JoesMum

Oh dear. TFO broke completely. Our backup, GeckoTalk, also down.


----------



## johnandjade

finally done!! 2200!! 

however, the main job


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.


Hi Sabine 

How have you been?


----------



## Bee62

How or where ( have I been ) ?
I was sick. That was in April. Got a very bad infected wound on my right leg. But that was not enough.... Because I cooled the hot leg with ice I got a bigger wound....
For nearly 4 weeks the wound on my leg needed to heal.
But now I am well again.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> How or where ( have I been ) ?
> I was sick. That was in April. Got a very bad infected wound on my right leg. But that was not enough.... Because I cooled the hot leg with ice I got a bigger wound....
> For nearly 4 weeks the wound on my leg needed to heal.
> But now I am well again.


That sounds awful  The answer to my question is "not very well" I think 

I am glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That sounds awful  The answer to my question is "not very well" I think
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better now.



Thank you ! I am glad too !


----------



## Bee62

But I am a little bit disappointed ..... that no one here missed me.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. TFO broke completely. Our backup, GeckoTalk, also down.


Yes I was I the middle of trying to reply to you when it all went down, tried the back up too but no luck.
Thankfully all back to normal now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> finally done!! 2200!!
> 
> however, the main job
> View attachment 208187


Word will soon spread John - you'll be fully booked!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.


Hi Sabine yes we did miss you and wondered where you were!
I saw a few of your posts on other threads so just thought you were having a CDR break too.
Sorry you've been unwell but glad you are feeling better and healing well.
Welcome back!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yes, it's been bad all day
> 
> So glad you got that sorted. Shame about it happening in the first place though


Yes it was a shame and he panics a bit too. Hopefully won't happen again but we'll know what to try first if it does.
This was his second SOS call since Thursday evening when he had a nasty fall while out and about.
He rang me and I found him sat on side of road with a bleeding nose elbows and knees , scratched glasses and a cut about his eye.
He is a big lad and I don't think he put his hands out to stop himself. It really shook him up but I took him home armed with dressings etc and cleaned him up and stayed with him to make sure he was OK.
He has been in the wars and kept me busy this week!


----------



## Lyn W

Anyway time for bed (I fell asleep on the sofa earlier which is why I'm not tucked up there already)
So I'll see you all soon - Happy Monday!
(only this week then half term break - again!!!)
Nos Da


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone!



Bee62 said:


> But I am a little bit disappointed ..... that no one here missed me.


We definitely missed you Sabine. 

The CDR has been somewhat quiet of late and you weren't the only absent friend. I think everyone seems to have hit a busy period for one reason or another. 

My busy stuff today involves clearing the spare room so we can fill it up for daughter's move to Southampton. She's going on June 1 and starts her new job on June 5.


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, hopefully have time tonight to bush out


----------



## Moozillion

Today is hubby's birthday, so we started the celebration yesterday by going into New Orleans with some friends to brunch and a live jazz show at BB's Stage Door Canteen, which is a small part of the D-Day Museum. We've been to several shows there. The performers are always high quality professionals and we always enjoy it.






The highway driving into New Orleans is not the most picturesque part!!!






The D-Day Museum in New Orleans is enormous-several buildings. It's pretty amazing. 




BB's Stage Door Canteen is a smallish venue, which is part of why we like it. There are photos and memorabilia on the walls. The smiling lady in this picture is my friend Anita. 





...and this is her hubby, Hillary. He's a recently retired medical theoretical statistician who used to teach at the medical school. He's quite droll. He says statistics is for people who find accounting too exciting. 




One of the fun things about the Stage Door Canteen is that after the show, the performers always line up in the exit area so that you can take pictures, speak to them, shake hands and get your picture taken with them if you like. These performers were AMAZING!!!!!!!! We had a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Today is hubby's birthday, so we started the celebration yesterday by going into New Orleans with some friends to brunch and a live jazz show at BB's Stage Door Canteen, which is a small part of the D-Day Museum. We've been to several shows there. The performers are always high quality professionals and we always enjoy it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 208248
> 
> 
> 
> The highway driving into New Orleans is not the most picturesque part!!!
> 
> View attachment 208249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D-Day Museum in New Orleans is enormous-several buildings. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> View attachment 208250
> 
> 
> BB's Stage Door Canteen is a smallish venue, which is part of why we like it. There are photos and memorabilia on the walls. The smiling lady in this picture is my friend Anita.
> 
> View attachment 208251
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is her hubby, Hillary. He's a recently retired medical theoretical statistician who used to teach at the medical school. He's quite droll. He says statistics is for people who find accounting too exciting.
> View attachment 208252
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fun things about the Stage Door Canteen is that after the show, the performers always line up in the exit area so that you can take pictures, speak to them, shake hands and get your picture taken with them if you like. These performers were AMAZING!!!!!!!! We had a wonderful time!!!!
> View attachment 208253




happy birthday mr B !


----------



## Bee62

I send the best "Happy Birthday" wishes too.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I send the best "Happy Birthday" wishes too.




hallo ccl bee!! sorry to hear you were unwell


----------



## Bee62

Hello John, 
it is already forgotten.... Nothing important to talk about.


----------



## Moozillion

Thank you John and Bee!!!  I will pass your good wishes on to him!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello John,
> it is already forgotten.... Nothing important to talk about.




glad you're feeling better we did miss you


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> glad you're feeling better we did miss you



I don`t realized / noticed that someone missed me... No PM ... no ...nothing ...
But I am still missing our "father" of CDR, *Adam.*
He has been online the 8. of april for the last time. I`ve send him a PM, but he didn`t answer. I think he is in trouble or sick and that makes me very sad, and I miss him very much.

@Tidgy's Dad , please come back to the CDR !


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Today is hubby's birthday, so we started the celebration yesterday by going into New Orleans with some friends to brunch and a live jazz show at BB's Stage Door Canteen, which is a small part of the D-Day Museum. We've been to several shows there. The performers are always high quality professionals and we always enjoy it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 208248
> 
> 
> 
> The highway driving into New Orleans is not the most picturesque part!!!
> 
> View attachment 208249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D-Day Museum in New Orleans is enormous-several buildings. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> View attachment 208250
> 
> 
> BB's Stage Door Canteen is a smallish venue, which is part of why we like it. There are photos and memorabilia on the walls. The smiling lady in this picture is my friend Anita.
> 
> View attachment 208251
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is her hubby, Hillary. He's a recently retired medical theoretical statistician who used to teach at the medical school. He's quite droll. He says statistics is for people who find accounting too exciting.
> View attachment 208252
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fun things about the Stage Door Canteen is that after the show, the performers always line up in the exit area so that you can take pictures, speak to them, shake hands and get your picture taken with them if you like. These performers were AMAZING!!!!!!!! We had a wonderful time!!!!
> View attachment 208253


It looks like you had a great time. Happy Birthday to him from me too


----------



## johnandjade

nearly 2200 again and just about to start relaxing! i now have a location and storage, to work as suites myself, at my old work as well as garage at home!!! 

but best of all i made a new friend, my neighbor who's letting me use the garage is a really nice chap from hungry, im restoring his 14yr old gold golf for free, teaching as i go  

this morning i got a call at 0750 from my boss, saying the gaffa wasn't coming in and i had to go open up etc.... which i did. 

for no reason!! it was a misunderstanding! so i was an hour late in starting my own work and have to play catch up tomorrow. 


monday has finally become awesome


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> nearly 2200 again and just about to start relaxing! i now have a location and storage, to work as suites myself, at my old work as well as garage at home!!!
> 
> but best of all i made a new friend, my neighbor who's letting me use the garage is a really nice chap from hungry, im restoring his 14yr old gold golf for free, teaching as i go
> 
> this morning i got a call at 0750 from my boss, saying the gaffa wasn't coming in and i had to go open up etc.... which i did.
> 
> for no reason!! it was a misunderstanding! so i was an hour late in starting my own work and have to play catch up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> monday has finally become awesome




my boss's misunderstanding, not mine!


----------



## JoesMum

Busy as ever John 

Just popped in to say goodnight and sweet dreams


----------



## JoesMum

And Gooooood Morning CDR!

The sun is out and it's due to get ridiculously hot (for us) this week in the UK


----------



## JaymeFrances

Yay! Sunshine!! May actually be able to get Terra in the garden for the first time!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## JaymeFrances

Seems like we got our hopes up for nothing Joesmum... it's miserable here!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR. 
Here is the sun out too, but it is not hot, only warm and sunny, but I like it.


----------



## Pearly

Morning Kids! Has anyone seen all this Chinese looking print all over the forum in the offtopic chitchat? I was trying to report it but that feature had bee disabled. Is someone trying to hack into the forum and infect it with some virus?


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Morning Kids! Has anyone seen all this Chinese looking print all over the forum in the offtopic chitchat? I was trying to report it but that feature had bee disabled. Is someone trying to hack into the forum and infect it with some virus?


Yes. There are at least 4 spambots on the loose. 

They're computer programs just pumping junk onto the forum. Not for the first time this week. 

I reported when they first started up this morning but with all the mods in the US we have to wait for them to wake before they get stopped


----------



## JSWallace

JaymeFrances said:


> Seems like we got our hopes up for nothing Joesmum... it's miserable here!


It's lovely here, hot and sunny


----------



## JoesMum

Overcast in London, but not cold


----------



## Moozillion

I am so saddened to read of the bombing at the concert in Manchester last night.
I hope all our TFO friends and family are safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I am so saddened to read of the bombing at the concert in Manchester last night.
> I hope all our TFO friends and family are safe.




It's a terrible thing. I really wonder where these people's minds are that they can do such a thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The current news says that they are still unsure if the explosion wasn't something from the concert or building that malfunctioned and exploded.
Although these days, we all assume terrorism. (And it probably was.)
What a world we live in.
I'm so glad that I never had children.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, hopefully have time tonight to bush out


Bud out !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! heeeeerrrsss johnny!!  

hope we are all well. another 14hr day yesterday, that's 3 on the trot! my mate with the garage at home is thinking of us doing business together and with our combined skill set... it's more than possible! so i now have 2 guys and 2 locations to work from


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The current news says that they are still unsure if the explosion wasn't something from the concert or building that malfunctioned and exploded.
> Although these days, we all assume terrorism. (And it probably was.)
> What a world we live in.
> I'm so glad that I never had children.



Me too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> The current news says that they are still unsure if the explosion wasn't something from the concert or building that malfunctioned and exploded.
> Although these days, we all assume terrorism. (And it probably was.)
> What a world we live in.
> I'm so glad that I never had children.


Yep. Terrorism. Found out who it was very quickly.
The U.K. seems to have better intel than we do.
We can't find our own rears with both hands.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep. Terrorism. Found out who it was very quickly.
> The U.K. seems to have better intel than we do.
> We can't find our own rears with both hands.



Like in Germany..... We are still sleeping too what terrorism concerns.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! heeeeerrrsss johnny!!
> 
> hope we are all well. another 14hr day yesterday, that's 3 on the trot! my mate with the garage at home is thinking of us doing business together and with our combined skill set... it's more than possible! so i now have 2 guys and 2 locations to work from


That's exciting, John! 
My hubby has a friend who started detailing cars on his own, expanded to trucks and boats. He now owns his own business, has 2 employees (he still works on the detailing himself). He's doing very well for himself. 
Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> That's exciting, John!
> My hubby has a friend who started detailing cars on his own, expanded to trucks and boats. He now owns his own business, has 2 employees (he still works on the detailing himself). He's doing very well for himself.
> Good luck with your endeavors!




awesome . it won't happen overnight but building up client trust i think is essential. there are places pop up all over here without a clue!


----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound


----------



## johnandjade

recived a package yesterday....



what could it be???


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> recived a package yesterday....
> View attachment 208396
> 
> 
> what could it be???



WHAT???? Is this left over from the Secret Santa (or whatever it was called?)


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> WHAT???? Is this left over from the Secret Santa (or whatever it was called?)



it was called TORTOISE 

no, a wee extra out with. 


hint, it's from a model


----------



## johnandjade

working away,



the cars 16yrs old....






only got 4 pannels restored, around 5 -6 hrs work.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening. What with one thing and another I haven't got to check in for a while. 

Had a lovely sunny day, so I toddled down to the Romney Marsh (not far from Folkestone where we went by train on Saturday) to do some birdwatching at RSPB Dungeness. 

I was born in Folkestone hospital, but lived in a village on the marsh as my Dad was an engineer at Dungeness Nuclear Power Station. 

Anyway, had a brilliant time in the sunshine watching Hobbies (small birds of prey) catching dragonflies and all sorts of other birds. My best was a Bittern. They're not common in the UK and I have never seen one before

View across the reserve to the power station



Prettier views...
Where I saw the bittern


And you can just make out a nesting mute swan in the foreground of this


----------



## johnandjade

2200 again. i smegeed up! , think its 56hrs work total since monday now. 





i will be doing the same to my dads car which is black, money shots!!


----------



## johnandjade

mooz, your friend should hire me


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

sundays job, around 40- 50k woth of car i think


----------



## johnandjade

nit my pics, i forgot again lol


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> 2200 again. i smegeed up! , think its 56hrs work total since monday now.
> View attachment 208442
> View attachment 208443
> 
> 
> 
> i will be doing the same to my dads car which is black, money shots!!



Great work John. The cars you restore are looking pretty good after you finished your work !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you bunch of awesome people


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Good morning all. It's hard to be glum when the weather is as glorious as it is today. 

Two lawns cut (neighbour's back lawn later), daughter's car taken in for service and MOT, off to Yoga shortly. 

Only spanner in works is the load of washing I am having to redo because I forgot to put the soap in. It was still on the counter


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all. It's hard to be glum when the weather is as glorious as it is today.
> 
> Two lawns cut (neighbour's back lawn later), daughter's car taken in for service and MOT, off to Yoga shortly.
> 
> Only spanner in works is the load of washing I am having to redo because I forgot to put the soap in. It was still on the counter



morning mum 

sily billy


----------



## johnandjade

so my package...



it's from tidgy superstar!!



 i'll be using for my jobs, another booked for sunday, no day off again


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 208445
> View attachment 208446
> 
> 
> 
> mooz, your friend should hire me


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!! 
You do FANTASTIC work!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all. It's hard to be glum when the weather is as glorious as it is today.
> 
> Two lawns cut (neighbour's back lawn later), daughter's car taken in for service and MOT, off to Yoga shortly.
> 
> Only spanner in works is the load of washing I am having to redo because I forgot to put the soap in. It was still on the counter


I'm so glad I"m not the only one who does things like that!!!

I discovered this morning that when I loaded the dishwasher last night, I had set a tall plastic cutting board too close to the door of the machine, and it blocked the opening of the little hatch that holds the dish soap so it wasn't able to open fully and still had soap in it. DOH!!!!! Reset!!!!!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hi All! I was on a bit (not in the CDR) yesterday at work. I was waiting until I got home to catch up in the CDR, but I end up napping most of the time at home , going to try again later today  see you all then .


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Today is hubby's birthday, so we started the celebration yesterday by going into New Orleans with some friends to brunch and a live jazz show at BB's Stage Door Canteen, which is a small part of the D-Day Museum. We've been to several shows there. The performers are always high quality professionals and we always enjoy it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 208248
> 
> 
> 
> The highway driving into New Orleans is not the most picturesque part!!!
> 
> View attachment 208249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D-Day Museum in New Orleans is enormous-several buildings. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> View attachment 208250
> 
> 
> BB's Stage Door Canteen is a smallish venue, which is part of why we like it. There are photos and memorabilia on the walls. The smiling lady in this picture is my friend Anita.
> 
> View attachment 208251
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is her hubby, Hillary. He's a recently retired medical theoretical statistician who used to teach at the medical school. He's quite droll. He says statistics is for people who find accounting too exciting.
> View attachment 208252
> 
> 
> 
> One of the fun things about the Stage Door Canteen is that after the show, the performers always line up in the exit area so that you can take pictures, speak to them, shake hands and get your picture taken with them if you like. These performers were AMAZING!!!!!!!! We had a wonderful time!!!!
> View attachment 208253


Happy birthday to Hubby and what a great way to spend it.
I love the costumes!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 208447


Fab job again John!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all. It's hard to be glum when the weather is as glorious as it is today.
> 
> Two lawns cut (neighbour's back lawn later), daughter's car taken in for service and MOT, off to Yoga shortly.
> 
> Only spanner in works is the load of washing I am having to redo because I forgot to put the soap in. It was still on the counter


I can beat that one - I once heated some soup in the microwave which is simple enough - but forgot to put it in!
I wondered where it had gone when I opened the door then turned around and it was on the table!
I have also made myself a cup of tea in the morning - only to find one already made which I had no recollection of doing.
I either have a very hospitable ghost or I was sleep walking!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so my package...
> View attachment 208468
> 
> 
> it's from tidgy superstar!!
> View attachment 208469
> 
> 
> i'll be using for my jobs, another booked for sunday, no day off again


That will help you keep track of your bookings John.
Which month is Tidgy this year?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
I hope you are all having a good week.
The madness of moving and assessments continues but half term next week...Hooorrraaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!
I will be going into school to continue packing and recycling but I will have time to myself too.
What a scorcher this week has been! Too hot for me today 
I was climbing the Sugar Loaf mountain in Abergavenny yesterday. There was quite a nice cool breeze and we were all properly prepared but it was a challenge in that heat and with a bunch of tetchy boys. I was only a few hundred yards from the top with the instructor and most of the group when my phone rang and I had to go all the way back down as one lad who was walking with 2 TAs refused to go any further . So I went down and they caught up with the rest. He has a cold and it was making him very grumpy.
I was very grumpy after that too!


----------



## johnandjade

2120... only 13hrs today. my mate with the garage at home picked me up from work AND... bought me beer!!! i waited outside in the beetle, and mentioned it was for sale to someone admiring my work. 

and the muchy shop owner who is always wanting work done as for his to be done tonight!!!






i could have done solo in 2hrs. andor my padawan helped so i took time to teach... he refused to take his share of the cash!!!


----------



## johnandjade

done some sums, i could earn £150 a night for 3/4hrs work .. i could be earning a grand a week!!!


----------



## johnandjade

basically 14hrs work including paper/homework every day since sunday. 112hrs i think.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I hope you are all having a good week.
> The madness of moving and assessments continues but half term next week...Hooorrraaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!
> I will be going into school to continue packing and recycling but I will have time to myself too.
> What a scorcher this week has been! Too hot for me today
> I was climbing the Sugar Loaf mountain in Abergavenny yesterday. There was quite a nice cool breeze and we were all properly prepared but it was a challenge in that heat and with a bunch of tetchy boys. I was only a few hundred yards from the top with the instructor and most of the group when my phone rang and I had to go all the way back down as one lad who was walking with 2 TAs refused to go any further . So I went down and they caught up with the rest. He has a cold and it was making him very grumpy.
> I was very grumpy after that too!


WOW!!! You are certainly a lot more fit than I am!!!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> done some sums, i could earn £150 a night for 3/4hrs work .. i could be earning a grand a week!!!



at least, including my 9-5


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! You are certainly a lot more fit than I am!!!


The Sugar Loaf is one of our smaller mountains Bea, and many of our communities in Wales are on hills so I'm used to walking up and down them and pretty average fitness wise really.
I do have mild osteoarthritis in one knee which comes and goes but touch wood doesn't restrict me too much.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> so my package...
> View attachment 208468
> 
> 
> it's from tidgy superstar!!
> View attachment 208469
> 
> 
> i'll be using for my jobs, another booked for sunday, no day off again



Should this calender be a christmas gift from Tidgy for your tort John ? I think it was a very, very slow snail post !


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello all! Trying not to fall asleep


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Lyn we have a Sugar Loaf mountain in Maryland also !! Ive never been though


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, it's only smeggin friday


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all, yet another beautiful morning here today. I am off to fetch my daughter from Uni, she finished her finals yesterday. She seems to have spent so long studying I don't think she will.know what to do with herself now!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning all, yet another beautiful morning here today. I am off to fetch my daughter from Uni, she finished her finals yesterday. She seems to have spent so long studying I don't think she will.know what to do with herself now!


Sleep!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am also on the road today. We are heading to King's Lynn in north Norfolk for the funeral of my godmother's husband. 

It's not exactly the weather for formal clothes so we have shorts (US short pants?) and T-shirts with us to change into for the trip home. 

My godmother has now been admitted to a residential home due to her dementia - she probably won't be present.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning everyone ! 
I'm still in bed but will be getting up soon. My puppy has a doctors appt in an hour and a half. Bad breath, im sure from his gut. And I've got to go buy some things. After.. hopefully just resting


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning everyone !
> I'm still in bed but will be getting up soon. My puppy has a doctors appt in an hour and a half. Bad breath, im sure from his gut. And I've got to go buy some things. After.. hopefully just resting


You have earned the rest  

We're done with the funeral and the wake. Back at my cousin's now for a cuppa before going home. 

My godmother had no idea who I was and looked surprised when I said I was my Mum's daughter. She did however know who my Mum was and sent her love to her


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> You have earned the rest
> 
> We're done with the funeral and the wake. Back at my cousin's now for a cuppa before going home.
> 
> My godmother had no idea who I was and looked surprised when I said I was my Mum's daughter. She did however know who my Mum was and sent her love to her


Thanks ! 
& yes, my boyfriends grandfather is the same way. Though sometimes we tell him things & he sits their quiet, either he doesnt understand anything we say, or he is trying to register what we said. "Some days are better than others" is how his mom describes it.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am also on the road today. We are heading to King's Lynn in north Norfolk for the funeral of my godmother's husband.
> 
> It's not exactly the weather for formal clothes so we have shorts (US short pants?) and T-shirts with us to change into for the trip home.
> 
> My godmother has now been admitted to a residential home due to her dementia - she probably won't be present.


We call them shorts, too.


----------



## johnandjade

yeeehaawww



off to spend last nights earnings



many more to come


----------



## johnandjade

at in my wee secret garden


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> at in my wee secret garden
> View attachment 208577


Looks lovely ! 
Its been so rainy here, i dont want to go anywhere


----------



## johnandjade

i have a night off!!! (kind of)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

So back from the vet. It was pretty pointless. I told her about Benjamin's bad breath & how i believe it comes from the gut since his teeth and guns are healthy & i brush his teeth often and none are loose. 
She blamed it on his raw diet & that was it. *sigh* 
I need to change to a vet that advocates a raw diet. His breath smells and it is not his diet. 
She did no tests on him to test other possible issues.


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> So back from the vet. It was pretty pointless. I told her about Benjamin's bad breath & how i believe it comes from the gut since his teeth and guns are healthy & i brush his teeth often and none are loose.
> She blamed it on his raw diet & that was it. *sigh*
> I need to change to a vet that advocates a raw diet. His breath smells and it is not his diet.
> She did no tests on him to test other possible issues.


I agree with your thoughts on changing vets.
Just like with my personal physician, we need to have confidence in our vets.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> I agree with your thoughts on changing vets.
> Just like with my personal physician, we need to have confidence in our vets.




i chased the sun home to the last bit!! it's away now  so made myself comfortable



the car you can see if s job for next week

jades away out trekking near by scenic hills, i'm going to make of my time off! music, budweiser and sleep


----------



## JoesMum

My view isn't so scenic


Spent too long in the car today...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Moozillion said:


> I agree with your thoughts on changing vets.
> Just like with my personal physician, we need to have confidence in our vets.


Yes ! Banfield (in Petsmart) is a good puppy vet for shots and all, but they are very closed minded. And make you feel terrible for not taking their advice (such as neutering my dog also).


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> yeeehaawww
> View attachment 208575
> 
> 
> off to spend last nights earnings
> View attachment 208576
> 
> 
> many more to come




*Yaaaaaaahyyyyyyyy !!!!! Summer !*


----------



## JoesMum

Finally back home and daughter made dessert in our absence ... strawberry shortcake to Grandma's recipe


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS ! I've never had strawberry shortcake (unless its the ice cream).


----------



## JoesMum

Very simple to make. I'll post the recipe after we've eaten it


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Finally back home and daughter made dessert in our absence ... strawberry shortcake to Grandma's recipe
> View attachment 208602


Ingredients:

½ lb self-raising flour
1 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
2 tbsp sugar
3 oz butter/margarine
1 egg
¼ pint milk (probably need a lot less)
Pot of double cream or whipped cream
1 tub of strawberries


Method:

Rub the margarine into the flour
Add other dry ingredients and mix
Mix in egg and milk until like a scone mix
Roll out 1 inch thick
Bake for 10-15 minutes at 200°C/gas 6/400F
Once cooked, let the shortcake cool
Whip the cream and slice the strawberries
Cut the shortcake in half and fill!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I just saved the recipe to my phone !!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Finally back home and daughter made dessert in our absence ... strawberry shortcake to Grandma's recipe
> View attachment 208602



I am getting hungry by looking at the pic of that yummy shortcake ! That`s mean !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all  

off to run base


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

a rather enjoyable march to work this morning its a beautiful day and i'm loving life 

im still amazed watching these big birds



seen speckled jim as well, but he popped off before i got a picture. then a little pooody cat and...


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all , beautiful morning again here. Went into town last night with hubby, daughter , son and daughters boyfriend to celebrate end of Uni for daughter. We drank ridiculous cocktails, well the boys didn't they stuck to the beer!, and ate yummy food. The oldies of the part got home at about 1am, I heard the youngsters rolling in at 4.30. It was a good night..


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all

A beautifully sunny start just turned into a thunderstorm. The spring bank holiday weekend just started in typical style! Bye bye summer!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> A beautifully sunny start just turned into a thunderstorm. The spring bank holiday weekend just started in typical style! Bye bye summer!


This is how Maryland has been


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Drama at work. I am tired, it's 8 AM here and I am about to start my coloring book  
Were short one person at work today. Which does not make a difference to me.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR !
Summer has arrived here. The sun is out and the sky is lovely blue. What a dream together with all that fresh green around.
Yesterday my torts have been outside for the first day and they loved it. 

27 Grad Celsius today ! I am happy and hope that weather stays for a long time .......

I wish you all a great, sunny and wonderful weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

pub after work, sod it!! this afternoon off. job on at 10 tomorrow, £50 with potential after sales. i'm bringing in a body, maby 2 so might be no cash for me but eyes on the prize, i trust them with my reputation. thats paramount to me. 

have to go home and give the waiting area/house a valet for tomorrow... jades hangovered so done nothing today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Trying to get rid of my Redfoot babies shows that they are as desirable in south Florida as Cancer. Or a case of Herpes.
So this morning they all went to Beverlys pet center in Hollywood for very cheap. I also gave the owner some TFO care sheets and found that he already knows about soaking and uses a tube uvb.
Just like that. I'm OUT of the breeding business.
It is irresponsible to breed tortoises in this market.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Trying to get rid of my Redfoot babies shows that they are as desirable in south Florida as Cancer. Or a case of Herpes.
> So this morning they all went to Beverlys pet center in Hollywood for very cheap. I also gave the owner some TFO care sheets and found that he already knows about soaking and uses a tube uvb.
> Just like that. I'm OUT of the breeding business.
> It is irresponsible to breed tortoises in this market.


Such a difficult decision to make Ed. Electronic hug for having the courage to do what you did.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It seems like everyone has baby Redfoot they are trying to unload.
I had no idea.
I just don't want to make babies that no one wants and will not be taken care of.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems like everyone has baby Redfoot they are trying to unload.
> I had no idea.
> I just don't want to make babies that no one wants and will not be taken care of.


I get that. It is for the best, heart-breaking as it is.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Trying to get rid of my Redfoot babies shows that they are as desirable in south Florida as Cancer. Or a case of Herpes.
> So this morning they all went to Beverlys pet center in Hollywood for very cheap. I also gave the owner some TFO care sheets and found that he already knows about soaking and uses a tube uvb.
> Just like that. I'm OUT of the breeding business.
> It is irresponsible to breed tortoises in this market.




it's a shame as you are such a good breeder and responsible/ caring seller. i completely understand your position and decision. 

hope mommy ed is doing well


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems like everyone has baby Redfoot they are trying to unload.
> I had no idea.
> I just don't want to make babies that no one wants and will not be taken care of.




that's why i ain't got kids


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I would hate to let the little babies go also ! But of course, I understand why it needed to be done.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> that's why i ain't got kids


Kids are awesome, most of the time. Little boogers !


----------



## johnandjade

it's a nos da from me. around 5hrs tomorrow for a mate from work.. £50 with potential of up sale to £80. 

i have and am, leaving him to wait in my house, jade plays hostess making tea before she goes to visit her mum. i wouldn't and wouldn't do this for many people. i am also taking on jades dads car and potentially working on having use of a garage and pitch across the road!  so another freebie:/

it's been a long, very hard road but it's all working out now  , i'm in demand 

told my boss i want to speak with him... i want a wage rise or DE MOTED and drop in wage. i still try to live by eds vets 'work smarter, not harder' mantra \m/\m/ 

saturday is £50 to run base for 4 hrs, one valeter who was warned yesterday and still late today. 2 in wash bay, one guy is solid, the other a new guy... 40 cars. i could have done one car for myself in 4hrs for £200


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Trying to get rid of my Redfoot babies shows that they are as desirable in south Florida as Cancer. Or a case of Herpes.
> So this morning they all went to Beverlys pet center in Hollywood for very cheap. I also gave the owner some TFO care sheets and found that he already knows about soaking and uses a tube uvb.
> Just like that. I'm OUT of the breeding business.
> It is irresponsible to breed tortoises in this market.



Hello Ed,
I am sorry to read that no one wants your cute little baby torts. I hope they all get a good new owner.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I get that. It is for the best, heart-breaking as it is.



Yes it`s heartbreaking to give the babies away in an unknown future. It is a good decision not to breed anymore.


----------



## Bee62

But these babies had been already hatched and I bought them to give them a healthy, tort worth life.
My new shelled family members, two Testudo Hermanni, hatched October 2016:


----------



## Bee62

And today all my torts had been outside for the first time.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems like everyone has baby Redfoot they are trying to unload.
> I had no idea.
> I just don't want to make babies that no one wants and will not be taken care of.


Best wishes, Ed- you are so much more responsible than so many tort owners!


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby helped a friend with some photography issues, and the friend gave him a bag of home grown blueberries and a big bag of frozen, freshly caught trout fillets as a thank you!  
Hubby drove home for about 20 min with the bag of frozen fish on the floor of his car, and as soon as he got home we stuck them in the freezer- no problems, right?
The next day, when hubby got in his car to drive to a job, it  STUNK of fish!!!! Either the bag had a tiny tear that allowed some fishy ice to leak out and melt, or the bag may have had fishy water on the outside, which melted into his car. Poor hubby pulled out the mats, treated them with the enzyme odor remover that we use when the cats have an accident, but it's no use!  Even when the mats are NOT IN THE CAR you can smell the fishy odor from outside!!!! He'll get it detailed on Monday, and HOPEFULLY they can get the odors out!!!!!
Any suggestions, John??? @johnandjade


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hubby helped a friend with some photography issues, and the friend gave him a bag of home grown blueberries and a big bag of frozen, freshly caught trout fillets as a thank you!
> Hubby drove home for about 20 min with the bag of frozen fish on the floor of his car, and as soon as he got home we stuck them in the freezer- no problems, right?
> The next day, when hubby got in his car to drive to a job, it  STUNK of fish!!!! Either the bag had a tiny tear that allowed some fishy ice to leak out and melt, or the bag may have had fishy water on the outside, which melted into his car. Poor hubby pulled out the mats, treated them with the enzyme odor remover that we use when the cats have an accident, but it's no use!  Even when the mats are NOT IN THE CAR you can smell the fishy odor from outside!!!! He'll get it detailed on Monday, and HOPEFULLY they can get the odors out!!!!!
> Any suggestions, John??? @johnandjade




ohh my!! i think it my need shampoo'd as well as an air cor deoderiser... the smells end up in the system 

if possible.. i would try to leave the windows down if it's safe, to try 'air it out' beforehand. good luck!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is out again. 

We're off to the in-laws with daughter. 

Mother in law is getting over-stressed about daughter's move. She cannot see that Southampton isn't on another planet or any less safe than anywhere else daughter has travelled to or lived in over since she left school 5 years ago. Daughter will be 24 in October  

We are not mentioning that son is going to a music festival tomorrow... after Manchester that would finish MIL off completely.


----------



## JSWallace

I was out with the dog yesterday and came across this gate to the footpath, those are stinging nettles!!! I just loved that the orange sign said that the path had been improved by the ramblers!!! I took a different route!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I was out with the dog yesterday and came across this gate to the footpath, those are stinging nettles!!! I just loved that the orange sign said that the path had been improved by the ramblers!!! I took a different route!


Oweee! A different route was a wise decision!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out again.
> 
> We're off to the in-laws with daughter.
> 
> Mother in law is getting over-stressed about daughter's move. She cannot see that Southampton isn't on another planet or any less safe than anywhere else daughter has travelled to or lived in over since she left school 5 years ago. Daughter will be 24 in October
> 
> We are not mentioning that son is going to a music festival tomorrow... after Manchester that would finish MIL off completely.


Oh she sounds so much like my MIL!! My daughter 23 in October


----------



## johnandjade

2200 again. however, done 7hrs work at half price, on 2 cars £75. ripped and stripped...





the golf is out,





i could do better work on wheels if stripped. will be fixing the arches as well. no work on this today. have another job after work tomorrow as well!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Morning all, yet another beautiful morning here today. I am off to fetch my daughter from Uni, she finished her finals yesterday. She seems to have spent so long studying I don't think she will.know what to do with herself now!


The world is her lobster - and full of possibilities!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am also on the road today. We are heading to King's Lynn in north Norfolk for the funeral of my godmother's husband.
> 
> It's not exactly the weather for formal clothes so we have shorts (US short pants?) and T-shirts with us to change into for the trip home.
> 
> My godmother has now been admitted to a residential home due to her dementia - she probably won't be present.


That's very sad but probably for the best as I'm sure she would be very confused.
Hope it all went OK.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You have earned the rest
> 
> We're done with the funeral and the wake. Back at my cousin's now for a cuppa before going home.
> 
> My godmother had no idea who I was and looked surprised when I said I was my Mum's daughter. She did however know who my Mum was and sent her love to her


It's a terrible disease - robs us of loved ones before our eyes.
Sad to think of memories being erased but glad she remembers your mum.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Trying to get rid of my Redfoot babies shows that they are as desirable in south Florida as Cancer. Or a case of Herpes.
> So this morning they all went to Beverlys pet center in Hollywood for very cheap. I also gave the owner some TFO care sheets and found that he already knows about soaking and uses a tube uvb.
> Just like that. I'm OUT of the breeding business.
> It is irresponsible to breed tortoises in this market.


Sorry you weren't able to find the good homes you wanted Ed,
You're right about not breeding them if there is no market for them.
I do hope they find caring forever homes.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hubby helped a friend with some photography issues, and the friend gave him a bag of home grown blueberries and a big bag of frozen, freshly caught trout fillets as a thank you!
> Hubby drove home for about 20 min with the bag of frozen fish on the floor of his car, and as soon as he got home we stuck them in the freezer- no problems, right?
> The next day, when hubby got in his car to drive to a job, it  STUNK of fish!!!! Either the bag had a tiny tear that allowed some fishy ice to leak out and melt, or the bag may have had fishy water on the outside, which melted into his car. Poor hubby pulled out the mats, treated them with the enzyme odor remover that we use when the cats have an accident, but it's no use!  Even when the mats are NOT IN THE CAR you can smell the fishy odor from outside!!!! He'll get it detailed on Monday, and HOPEFULLY they can get the odors out!!!!!
> Any suggestions, John??? @johnandjade


Shake n Vac?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you weren't able to find the good homes you wanted Ed,
> You're right about not breeding them if there is no market for them.
> I do hope they find caring forever homes.


That particular pet store has good advice for its buyers.
At $139.99 each, I'm curious to see how quickly they sell. I couldn't find any good owners at $50.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning, thank tort it's 
monday!!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh!! @ZEROPILOT one of my neighbors has some toys...


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

We were woken by a thunderstorm at 2am. Very loud. Very flashy. Very wet. Right overhead. The sun has reappeared. 

Today we are tempting fate... going to watch cricket on a bank holiday Monday. Just one of those is a good excuse for the weather gods to turn on the rain taps 

The cricket concerned is the England v South Africa one day international at Lord's... arguably the most famous cricket ground in the UK. Assuming we get any play, I'll post some postcards


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We were woken by a thunderstorm at 2am. Very loud. Very flashy. Very wet. Right overhead. The sun has reappeared.
> 
> Today we are tempting fate... going to watch cricket on a bank holiday Monday. Just one of those is a good excuse for the weather gods to turn on the rain taps
> 
> The cricket concerned is the England v South Africa one day international at Lord's... arguably the most famous cricket ground in the UK. Assuming we get any play, I'll post some postcards




good morning mum  

yip, it's enevitable  

hope you have a great day


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all!
And happy Whitsun Bank Holiday to all UK members.
Showery here and very muggy.
We could do with a good storm to clear the air.
Hope you are all having a good Monday.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all!
> And happy Whitsun Bank Holiday to all UK members.
> Showery here and very muggy.
> We could do with a good storm to clear the air.
> Hope you are all having a good Monday.


Well it hasn't rained hard enough to stop the cricket yet

A bit of a shame. At one stage it was a farcical England 20 for 6 (20 runs for 6 men out) in 30 mins... now England all out for 153. 

You will get very good betting odds on an England win right now. The chances are very small indeed


----------



## JoesMum

Postcard: A traditional British pastime in traditional British weather. Note the middle of the day floodlights 



We are losing


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> That particular pet store has good advice for its buyers.
> At $139.99 each, I'm curious to see how quickly they sell. I couldn't find any good owners at $50.



That was my problem with leopards a few years ago. I think it has a lot to do with one's location. I got my babies down to $50 apiece, then two for $50 and finally gave away the last couple for free. However, when I started up my active partnership with Will, who lives in the San Diego area, he encouraged me to continue to breed and hatch them, and he has no trouble at all selling them. The difference is his location (Southern California) and the fact that he advertises in the reptile classifieds online and will ship. He has people asking when he'll have more leopards to sell.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We were woken by a thunderstorm at 2am. Very loud. Very flashy. Very wet. Right overhead. The sun has reappeared.
> 
> Today we are tempting fate... going to watch cricket on a bank holiday Monday. Just one of those is a good excuse for the weather gods to turn on the rain taps
> 
> The cricket concerned is the England v South Africa one day international at Lord's... arguably the most famous cricket ground in the UK. Assuming we get any play, I'll post some postcards




We have a holiday today too. It's Memorial Day here (a day on which those who died in active military service are remembered)


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> We have a holiday today too. It's Memorial Day here (a day on which those who died in active military service are remembered)


For us this is the Whitsun holiday ... a movable event in the church calendar, but fixed as the last Monday in May for the sake of sanity.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! Ill be cleaning the home today. I have to go to work at 7pm but that's for 3 hours so a friend could leave early to see her mom on this holiday. 
Hope everyones doing well.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies hope u all well


----------



## JoesMum

England were trounced. The rain never got heavier than heavy spotting - more's the pity - still we had a relaxed day out as there was no chance right from after the first ten minutes


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! no phisical work tonight


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! no phisical work tonight


Enjoy your night off John!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

THE SUN IS OUT ! I havent seen the sun in so long ! 
I've opened the windows and sliding door to let the nice breeze come in. 
The tortoise food was starting to yellow from all the rain & clouds. 
I cut some of the growing seed mix from my pots this morning & gladly Max and Zelda ate it  
I was a bit worried since last year, Max only wanted store bought greens picky little thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> That was my problem with leopards a few years ago. I think it has a lot to do with one's location. I got my babies down to $50 apiece, then two for $50 and finally gave away the last couple for free. However, when I started up my active partnership with Will, who lives in the San Diego area, he encouraged me to continue to breed and hatch them, and he has no trouble at all selling them. The difference is his location (Southern California) and the fact that he advertises in the reptile classifieds online and will ship. He has people asking when he'll have more leopards to sell.


South FLORIDA. South Broward County down to South Dade county and Miami, Homestead are saturated in Redfoot. Many fellow keepers and lots of for profit breeders. Even at least one for profit that calls itself a "rescue".
Craigslist is loaded with babies. Pet shops are loaded with babies.
But it's true that I did have some interest from members in other states. And this is after I wrote in the post that they were local south Florida pick up only.
You are correct. People DO want them. Just not many people here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> oh!! @ZEROPILOT one of my neighbors has some toys...
> View attachment 208835
> View attachment 208836
> View attachment 208837


I like the old BSA single.
And that model Honda is a collectors item.
The Suzuki, not so much. And where is the Kawasaki?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Zelda soaking up some sun 



And Max too!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 208892
> 
> Zelda soaking up some sun
> 
> View attachment 208891
> 
> And Max too!


I love your tortoise-locator bows


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I love your tortoise-locator bows


Thank you! Lol i always almost lose Max. And After i lost Khaleesi last year I dont want to go through that again


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Zelda is so similar to Khaleesi in how she mostly sits in one place when in an unfamiliar setting that it makes me wonder if they're sisters . Hmmmm


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Zelda is so similar to Khaleesi in how she mostly sits in one place when in an unfamiliar setting that it makes me wonder if they're sisters . Hmmmm


Who knows? I know you won't ever forget Khaleesi, but I am glad you now have Zelda


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Who knows? I know you won't ever forget Khaleesi, but I am glad you now have Zelda


Nope never, i still believe shes coming back. Shes just really enjoying her vacation. 
Zelda is great, except her poos smell HORRID & she loves to sit in it and drag it around her enclosure. I can always tell when Zelda poops


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, a wet start here today:/


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

The day ran away with me! Daughter moves on Thursday. I am heading to Leicester tomorrow for the conference of my other forum which I am helping to organise. And there's so much to do!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> The day ran away with me! Daughter moves on Thursday. I am heading to Leicester tomorrow for the conference of my other forum which I am helping to organise. And there's so much to do!



"The day ran away with me" is an interesting sentence. In Germany we would say: "The time is runnig me away"

Hope you get all the things done you wanted to do.


----------



## Bee62

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 208892
> 
> Zelda soaking up some sun
> 
> View attachment 208891
> 
> And Max too!



Lovely ! You need a GPS tracker on each tortoise !
.... and Zeldas poop: Some people said that torts poop smells like horse poop, but no !!!!!
I have had 2 horses for a long time. I know very well how horse poop smells. Old poop and fresh poop.
In comparison with tortoises poop, horse poop smells very much better !!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening. Chaos reigns in Kent! I will post if I can, but I have to concentrate on getting people to the National Space Centre in Leicester on Thursday (Cape Canaveral it ain't  ) I leave at lunchtime tomorrow. Normal service should resume by the weekend.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Lovely ! You need a GPS tracker on each tortoise !
> .... and Zeldas poop: Some people said that torts poop smells like horse poop, but no !!!!!
> I have had 2 horses for a long time. I know very well how horse poop smells. Old poop and fresh poop.
> In comparison with tortoises poop, horse poop smells very much better !!!!!


Watch out for those road apples !


----------



## johnandjade

top o the mornooning to ya 

there just isn't enough hours in the day! hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> top o the mornooning to ya
> 
> there just isn't enough hours in the day! hope everyone is well and happy



Hello John,

you are working hard. Enjoy evere free time you have. I hope you are well and happy too.
Greetings to Fido.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello John,
> 
> you are working hard. Enjoy evere free time you have. I hope you are well and happy too.
> Greetings to Fido.




guten tag ccl bee


----------



## johnandjade

got my big brothers car to do tonight. he's not really my brother, but he took me under his wing and helped me out alot over the years  

he actually taught me to valet, now the student has become the master


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> guten tag ccl bee


Good evening all. I made it to Leicester. Took about 3 hours. Now to join my co-organisers for a final pre-event prep meeting!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening. Chaos reigns in Kent! I will post if I can, but I have to concentrate on getting people to the National Space Centre in Leicester on Thursday (Cape Canaveral it ain't  ) I leave at lunchtime tomorrow. Normal service should resume by the weekend.


Hope it all goes well Linda.


----------



## johnandjade

just waiting on me bro, he might be leaving the car . i named it denis... you'll see why. i brought home



the junkie stopper!!! , just in case.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, half way through the week already!
I've been in to school the last couple of days still sorting and recycling old resources that won't be coming to the new school.
It's a lovely building but no storage in my allocated room which for CDT and science is crazy - but I do have a sink!!!!
Hope you are all having a good week so far.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just waiting on me bro, he might be leaving the car . i named it denis... you'll see why. i brought home
> View attachment 209083
> 
> 
> the junkie stopper!!! , just in case.


Hi John is that a baseball bat?


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John is that a baseball bat?




allo miss womblyn!!! hope you're well. it's a stering lock but essentially, yes


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi John is that a baseball bat?




allo miss womblyn!!! hope you're well. it's a stering lock but essentially, yes


----------



## johnandjade

denis is done. not worth pics as it's kept kind of clean. but



i can still find dirt!! nice machine though


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, it's summer!!! no doubt it'll rain


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, it's summer!!! no doubt it'll rain


Good morning all. Here I am - hard at work


And this is where I am


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Here I am - hard at work
> View attachment 209153
> 
> And this is where I am
> View attachment 209154
> 
> View attachment 209155


My sister lives in Leics and I've been meaning to make a trip to the space centre but not got around to it yet.
Looks quite impressive.
Hope you have a good day, Linda, and are kept busy to help the time pass.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> denis is done. not worth pics as it's kept kind of clean. but
> View attachment 209090
> 
> 
> i can still find dirt!! nice machine though
> View attachment 209091


Very nice car - wouldn't suit me though - I like my little Fiesta!
Sunny here again today for first day of summer - rain arriving weekend.
Lola has had some time outside but - fickle as ever- wanted to be back indoors.
He caught one of the scales on his front right leg on something yesterday and made it bleed. So I've been treating that and he has been wandering around with a dressing on it. He's a brave boy!


----------



## JoesMum

Went to see some rockets and stuff in the lunch break 









Really good day


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Here I am - hard at work
> View attachment 209153
> 
> And this is where I am
> View attachment 209154
> 
> View attachment 209155


WOW!!!! That looks fascinating!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Elsa has been passing chunks of urate for over a week, and I've upped my hydration on her. I just found out our regular vet has a new partner who is "really into" the exotics, so am taking Elsa for an X-ray this afternoon to see if she's gotten rid of all her stones. I feel badly that I let her get dehydrated, but will use this as a learning experience! Fingers crossed for a clear X-ray!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Elsa has been passing chunks of urate for over a week, and I've upped my hydration on her. I just found out our regular vet has a new partner who is "really into" the exotics, so am taking Elsa for an X-ray this afternoon to see if she's gotten rid of all her stones. I feel badly that I let her get dehydrated, but will use this as a learning experience! Fingers crossed for a clear X-ray!


I hope it goes well Bea. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Moozillion said:


> Elsa has been passing chunks of urate for over a week, and I've upped my hydration on her.


Can you find spineless cactus pads or aloe leaves in any produce stores there in the south? We've got a specialty Hispanic produce market close to me, as well as a place called "FoodMart" and they both carry them in bulk. Good prices too. Feeding that should help with getting fluids into Elsa. Give it a try, but don't go overboard, she could end up with diarrhea and then you'd have a new issue to address.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you find spineless cactus pads or aloe leaves in any produce stores there in the south? We've got a specialty Hispanic produce market close to me, as well as a place called "FoodMart" and they both carry them in bulk. Good prices too. Feeding that should help with getting fluids into Elsa. Give it a try, but don't go overboard, she could end up with diarrhea and then you'd have a new issue to address.


Thanks, Ken! I totally forgot about aloe for Elsa. It grows like crazy here- I keep a pot growing to use for the occasional burn from working in the kitchen. I'll try her on some!


----------



## Lyn W

H


Moozillion said:


> Elsa has been passing chunks of urate for over a week, and I've upped my hydration on her. I just found out our regular vet has a new partner who is "really into" the exotics, so am taking Elsa for an X-ray this afternoon to see if she's gotten rid of all her stones. I feel badly that I let her get dehydrated, but will use this as a learning experience! Fingers crossed for a clear X-ray!


Hope Elsa is soon better.
Cucumber is full of water too but again small doses.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Went to see some rockets and stuff in the lunch break
> View attachment 209158
> 
> View attachment 209159
> 
> View attachment 209160
> 
> View attachment 209161
> 
> 
> Really good day


Don't be tempted to press any buttons Linda!
You could end up with a launch break instead of a lunch break!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Don't be tempted to press any buttons Linda!
> You could end up with a launch break instead of a lunch break!!


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 209086



Is this a BMW ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Went to see some rockets and stuff in the lunch break
> View attachment 209158
> 
> View attachment 209159
> 
> View attachment 209160
> 
> View attachment 209161
> 
> 
> Really good day



Looks great ! Thanks for the pics !


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Here I am - hard at work
> View attachment 209153
> 
> And this is where I am
> View attachment 209154
> 
> View attachment 209155




awesome


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Very nice car - wouldn't suit me though - I like my little Fiesta!
> Sunny here again today for first day of summer - rain arriving weekend.
> Lola has had some time outside but - fickle as ever- wanted to be back indoors.
> He caught one of the scales on his front right leg on something yesterday and made it bleed. So I've been treating that and he has been wandering around with a dressing on it. He's a brave boy!




hope all is well with you as well as lola , brave little soldier


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Elsa has been passing chunks of urate for over a week, and I've upped my hydration on her. I just found out our regular vet has a new partner who is "really into" the exotics, so am taking Elsa for an X-ray this afternoon to see if she's gotten rid of all her stones. I feel badly that I let her get dehydrated, but will use this as a learning experience! Fingers crossed for a clear X-ray!




she'll be fine mrs B, don't feel bad!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Is this a BMW ?




yeah, his 2nd or 3rd!! :0


----------



## johnandjade

rain + empty bays = A NIGHT OFF!!!


----------



## johnandjade

beer, dinner, beer, bath + beer , shave, beer... bed+ beer.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> beer, dinner, beer, bath + beer , shave, beer... bed+ beer.


Did someone say beer ( I hope Bud ) ?


----------



## Moozillion

THANK you all for your good wishes for Elsa!  She had a great visit at the vet: X-ray showed NO more urate stones or flakes!!!!

I'm really pleased with this vet. She is not our regular vet, but joined the practice not too long ago. She asked me a bunch of questions before she examined Elsa. She asked what temperatures I keep her at and how I hydrate her. She asked what I feed her and was glad I don't feed her much spinach- she says she often gets tortoises that are fed ONLY spinach because their owners don't know. She examined her eyes, ears, mouth and skin. She said that Elsa looks great; that her shell is very smooth and "shows no pyramiding at all." She told me a couple stories about tortoises she's treated where the owner didn't understand how to take care of a tortoise. She ended by telling me to keep doing what I'm doing, and that I'm giving Elsa "excellent care!" (polishes halo  )

This was the first time Elsa traveled in a car in the 4 years that i've had her. She pooped no less than  FOUR times!!!!! So the vet had plenty to sample for parasites (not that we think Elsa's having any parasites, but she's never been examined for them and as long as we were there, why not?)


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did someone say beer ( I hope Bud ) ?




fridge full of


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> THANK you all for your good wishes for Elsa!  She had a great visit at the vet: X-ray showed NO more urate stones or flakes!!!!
> 
> I'm really pleased with this vet. She is not our regular vet, but joined the practice not too long ago. She asked me a bunch of questions before she examined Elsa. She asked what temperatures I keep her at and how I hydrate her. She asked what I feed her and was glad I don't feed her much spinach- she says she often gets tortoises that are fed ONLY spinach because their owners don't know. She examined her eyes, ears, mouth and skin. She said that Elsa looks great; that her shell is very smooth and "shows no pyramiding at all." She told me a couple stories about tortoises she's treated where the owner didn't understand how to take care of a tortoise. She ended by telling me to keep doing what I'm doing, and that I'm giving Elsa "excellent care!" (polishes halo  )
> 
> This was the first time Elsa traveled in a car in the 4 years that i've had her. She pooped no less than  FOUR times!!!!! So the vet had plenty to sample for parasites (not that we think Elsa's having any parasites, but she's never been examined for them and as long as we were there, why not?)



you're an awesome mommy


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> you're an awesome mommy


Awww, shucks! (Blushes)


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> THANK you all for your good wishes for Elsa!  She had a great visit at the vet: X-ray showed NO more urate stones or flakes!!!!
> 
> I'm really pleased with this vet. She is not our regular vet, but joined the practice not too long ago. She asked me a bunch of questions before she examined Elsa. She asked what temperatures I keep her at and how I hydrate her. She asked what I feed her and was glad I don't feed her much spinach- she says she often gets tortoises that are fed ONLY spinach because their owners don't know. She examined her eyes, ears, mouth and skin. She said that Elsa looks great; that her shell is very smooth and "shows no pyramiding at all." She told me a couple stories about tortoises she's treated where the owner didn't understand how to take care of a tortoise. She ended by telling me to keep doing what I'm doing, and that I'm giving Elsa "excellent care!" (polishes halo  )
> 
> This was the first time Elsa traveled in a car in the 4 years that i've had her. She pooped no less than  FOUR times!!!!! So the vet had plenty to sample for parasites (not that we think Elsa's having any parasites, but she's never been examined for them and as long as we were there, why not?)


Car journeys have an extraordinary effect on bowel movements. 

Today I passed on Joe's cold frame to Joanne, who is a member of TFO and my other forum, as new outdoor accommodation for Sherman her Hermann's. She's recently moved house and setting Sherman up an enclosure in her new garden. 

It must have looked a rather strange handover in a car park in the middle of Leicester  The other folk at the conference thought it hilarious


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did someone say beer ( I hope Bud ) ?



Hey grandpa turtle, do you have an instinct when someone writes the word "beer" ?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> beer, dinner, beer, bath + beer , shave, beer... bed+ beer.



Many "b"`s. I like Bees.....


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> THANK you all for your good wishes for Elsa!  She had a great visit at the vet: X-ray showed NO more urate stones or flakes!!!!
> 
> I'm really pleased with this vet. She is not our regular vet, but joined the practice not too long ago. She asked me a bunch of questions before she examined Elsa. She asked what temperatures I keep her at and how I hydrate her. She asked what I feed her and was glad I don't feed her much spinach- she says she often gets tortoises that are fed ONLY spinach because their owners don't know. She examined her eyes, ears, mouth and skin. She said that Elsa looks great; that her shell is very smooth and "shows no pyramiding at all." She told me a couple stories about tortoises she's treated where the owner didn't understand how to take care of a tortoise. She ended by telling me to keep doing what I'm doing, and that I'm giving Elsa "excellent care!" (polishes halo  )
> 
> This was the first time Elsa traveled in a car in the 4 years that i've had her. She pooped no less than  FOUR times!!!!! So the vet had plenty to sample for parasites (not that we think Elsa's having any parasites, but she's never been examined for them and as long as we were there, why not?)



Good to hear that Elsa is in a good, healthy condition.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> yeah, his 2nd or 3rd!! :0



Cars from Germany are often great .....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Hey grandpa turtle, do you have an instinct when someone writes the word "beer" ?


Nope I can hear the tab pop from anywhere in the world !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope I can hear the tab pop from anywhere in the world !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> beer, dinner, beer, bath + beer , shave, beer... bed+ beer.


well its certainly not unbeerable for you!
Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> THANK you all for your good wishes for Elsa!  She had a great visit at the vet: X-ray showed NO more urate stones or flakes!!!!
> 
> I'm really pleased with this vet. She is not our regular vet, but joined the practice not too long ago. She asked me a bunch of questions before she examined Elsa. She asked what temperatures I keep her at and how I hydrate her. She asked what I feed her and was glad I don't feed her much spinach- she says she often gets tortoises that are fed ONLY spinach because their owners don't know. She examined her eyes, ears, mouth and skin. She said that Elsa looks great; that her shell is very smooth and "shows no pyramiding at all." She told me a couple stories about tortoises she's treated where the owner didn't understand how to take care of a tortoise. She ended by telling me to keep doing what I'm doing, and that I'm giving Elsa "excellent care!" (polishes halo  )
> 
> This was the first time Elsa traveled in a car in the 4 years that i've had her. She pooped no less than  FOUR times!!!!! So the vet had plenty to sample for parasites (not that we think Elsa's having any parasites, but she's never been examined for them and as long as we were there, why not?)


Well done to you and Elsa!
Sounds like a great vet you have there Bea.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a soggy South Wales.
Hope you are all enjoying Friday.
I was going in to school but the caretaker text me to say he was needed in the new school so couldn't open up the old one for long
- I wasn't too disappointed Gives me an excuse to go shopping.
Have a good day everyone.
TTFN


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Holy Chinese spam!
This is beyond annoying.
Is anyone knowledgeable enough to give that jerks software a virus?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Holy Chinese spam!
> This is beyond annoying.
> Is anyone knowledgeable enough to give that jerks software a virus?


We were discussing this problem at my IT forum's conference yesterday. The timing of these posts suggests its actually humans being paid to bypass forum security features and post spam rather than a computer program. 

Our webmaster has blocked a huge swathe of Indian and Chinese IP addresses and it made a massive difference. 

He's also been reporting hacking attempts where they keep trying to login to accounts trying random passwords. The accounts that come under most fire are those are just someone's forename.


----------



## JoesMum

Anyway, I am back home. I had a good drive back. Lyn's Welsh rain hasn't reached this far East yet 

I might have to relax with some tennis this afternoon. That's watching the French Open... not playing it


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, busy boy


----------



## johnandjade

3 days off


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> 3 days off


Woohoo!
Go anything planned? (I don't recommend spending all of it drinking Bud  )


----------



## johnandjade

just posted in the wrong thread  




grabbed some buds, now it's time for



the secret garden


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Woohoo!
> Go anything planned? (I don't recommend spending all of it drinking Bud  )




not decided yet, but plan on organising the flat. probably try get some homers as well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> not decided yet, but plan on organising the flat. probably try get some homers as well


...........here's one to get you started




Enjoy your long weekend John !


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> ...........here's one to get you started
> 
> View attachment 209303
> 
> 
> Enjoy your long weekend John !







bluetooth speaker in there now 
just waiting on my mate


----------



## johnandjade

yeah im already working tomorrow or sunday. this could lead to a workshop and pitch across from my house


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> yeah im already working tomorrow or sunday. this could lead to a workshop and pitch across from my house


That would be handy for you.
No rest for the wicked John but I know you like to be busy so won't mind.


----------



## johnandjade

1100 tomorrow, mobile!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> just posted in the wrong thread
> 
> View attachment 209291
> 
> 
> grabbed some buds, now it's time for
> View attachment 209292
> 
> 
> the secret garden



Your secret garden looks beautiful ! Do you take Fido with you into this little paradies ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Your secret garden looks beautiful ! Do you take Fido with you into this little paradies ?


I would be afraid of Fido escaping and you can never be sure what chemicals have been used on public land


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad and I are off to London again and I predict that Bea in particular, will love the postcard I hope to post here


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Your secret garden looks beautiful ! Do you take Fido with you into this little paradies ?




i don't, it's just a couple of football pitches on the way home from work, fidos only been out a few times due to weather and we don't have a garden


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I are off to London again and I predict that Bea in particular, will love the postcard I hope to post here




good morning mum, hope you have a great day


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all . it's game day!!! need to shave my head and face then have breakfast, as long as the weather holds jobs on at 1100 and i only have 2hrs on it so need to be on form. im hoping my mate will help me but i'm not going to ask, the jobs a freebie, but we all know they will be calling me again 

hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## johnandjade

oh!!! heres one for gramps!!


----------



## johnandjade

guess who left the garage keys in his friends car last night. had to cancel that job  

i fell terrible on the plus side i get a day off


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> guess who left the garage keys in his friends car last night. had to cancel that job
> 
> i fell terrible on the plus side i get a day off


 Silly Billy


----------



## JoesMum

Some London postcards

Looking West with the London Eye (big wheel) on the left. The Tower and Clock Tower together are on the Houses of Parliament - the clock being Big Ben. Then there's Westminster Abbey just to the right of that. The bridge in the foreground is Charing Cross railway & footbridge. Our trains go into Charing Cross 



Now looking East toward St Paul's Cathedral with the City of London's business district to the right



And our target for the day... The Globe theatre - a reconstruction of how it was in Shakespeare's day



Pictures from inside later


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I are off to London again and I predict that Bea in particular, will love the postcard I hope to post here


Have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> oh!!! heres one for gramps!!
> View attachment 209394


That could be your registration plate John although 999 is a slight underestimatation of the number of Buds you've drunk!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Silly Billy




putting it politely!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Some London postcards
> 
> Looking West with the London Eye (big wheel) on the left. The Tower and Clock Tower together are on the Houses of Parliament - the clock being Big Ben. Then there's Westminster Abbey just to the right of that. The bridge in the foreground is Charing Cross railway & footbridge. Our trains go into Charing Cross
> View attachment 209396
> 
> 
> Now looking East toward St Paul's Cathedral with the City of London's business district to the right
> View attachment 209397
> 
> 
> And our target for the day... The Globe theatre - a reconstruction of how it was in Shakespeare's day
> View attachment 209398
> 
> 
> Pictures from inside later


Beautiful!
Are you seeing a performance at the Globe?
Don't forget your rotten fruit and veg in case it's not very good.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> That could be your registration plate John although 999 is a slight underestimatation of the number of Buds you've drunk!




thirst aid


----------



## johnandjade

ok, im getting sloppy... time for some r'n'r ...





goodbye cruel world!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> thirst aid


Morning John hope you are enjoying your accidental day off!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful!
> Are you seeing a performance at the Globe?
> Don't forget your rotten fruit and veg in case it's not very good.


Twelfth Night - the director is a bit controversial so we might need the rotten veg


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Twelfth Night - the director is a bit controversial so we might need the rotten veg


Wonderful!
'If music be the food of love play on....'


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John hope you are enjoying your accidental day off!




still disappointed in myself , im taking it as a message to switch off and re charge


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I would be afraid of Fido escaping and you can never be sure what chemicals have been used on public land



That`s right. I forgot ! Chemicals are a bigger problem than escaping, but both is possible.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> still disappointed in myself , im taking it as a message to switch off and re charge


Yup we all need a rest and you've been working non stop lately - don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

Talking of work I'd better get busy and take some stuff to the recycling centre.
So have a good Saturday everyone and I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## johnandjade

i think my boss was running base today... i took it of for a reason. i think one guy called in sick. i 'missed a call from my boss.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i 'missed a call from my boss.


Such a shame  Signal cannot be relied on at all


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Such a shame  Signal cannot be relied on at all




i have sent a text msg to my polish comrad... waiting to hear how it went.


----------



## johnandjade

jade found me a new t shirt


----------



## JoesMum

Inside The Globe Theatre


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Yup we all need a rest and you've been working non stop lately - don't be too hard on yourself.



I agree with Lyn. 
Enjoy your "time out", John.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Inside The Globe Theatre
> View attachment 209404
> 
> View attachment 209405
> 
> View attachment 209406



I like your pictures of attractions you visit. It makes me feel to see and learn something new. Thank you for posting it. I really enjoy it.
Have a nice day ( and take more pics  )


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Some London postcards
> 
> Looking West with the London Eye (big wheel) on the left. The Tower and Clock Tower together are on the Houses of Parliament - the clock being Big Ben. Then there's Westminster Abbey just to the right of that. The bridge in the foreground is Charing Cross railway & footbridge. Our trains go into Charing Cross
> View attachment 209396
> 
> 
> Now looking East toward St Paul's Cathedral with the City of London's business district to the right
> View attachment 209397
> 
> 
> And our target for the day... The Globe theatre - a reconstruction of how it was in Shakespeare's day
> View attachment 209398
> 
> 
> Pictures from inside later


----------



## Bee62

A T-shirt for you, John.









and one for me:


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Inside The Globe Theatre
> View attachment 209404
> 
> View attachment 209405
> 
> View attachment 209406


Oh, WOW!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> A T-shirt for you, John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for me:




wonderbar  

danke


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> wonderbar
> 
> danke



Gern geschehen !
( My pleasure ! )


----------



## Moozillion

I am saddened to hear about what may be another terrorist attack in London.  I hope all our U.K. Members are safe. Prayers to the injured and their families.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I am saddened to hear about what may be another terrorist attack in London.  I hope all our U.K. Members are safe. Prayers to the injured and their families.


Thanks Bea. This looks like it took everyone by surprise in that there was no intelligence warnings of an imminent incident so no news of possible motives yet.
Terrible and very sad for all concerned. I popped in to see if Linda had been posting - I am hoping that she and hubby were on their way home and well away from London by now. Let us know @JoesMum !!
Also hoping that my nephew and his wife and one of my cousins who all live in middle of London weren't out and about tonight. I have text him but not had a reply yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Nephew text - they are fine - thankfully weren't in that area.
Such a worry for people who have family and friends in the city.


----------



## Lyn W

Hope all TTF Londoners are safe
My thoughts are with all affected.
Nos Da for now


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Nephew text - they are fine - thankfully weren't in that area.
> Such a worry for people who have family and friends in the city.


So glad to hear your nephew is safe!


----------



## Moozillion

@JoesMum, hoping you and your family are safely home.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> @JoesMum, hoping you and your family are safely home.


We are fine 

We were safely home. Son was further up the train line at Charing Cross and other than having to walk most of the way back to his flat is OK too. 

The attack was at Borough Market and on the road bridge. JoesDad and I walked past Borough Market, now a foodie hotspot, heading for London Bridge station about 4pm yesterday... as we do so often. The Market was packed as it always is. 

Having been through the IRA problems in the city in the 1980s, including being on a train at London Bridge when the bomb went off and working for Lloyd's whose building is next door to the CU building that got bombed, the city will just carry on and you end up walking a lot more as security alerts close the underground more frequently. 

The city won't stop. It will become more careful. I just hope it doesn't impact the tourists too badly.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, hope everyone is well and happy


Good morning John. Good morning all

Joe's Removals Inc are on their way to Hertfordshire to move son out of his flat and back home


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all
> 
> Joe's Removals Inc are on their way to Hertfordshire to move son out of his flat and back home


So one out and one back in for you Linda.
Glad you were all safely home before yesterdays atrocities.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning one and all.
Busy day for me as always before returning to work.
Happy Sunday.
See you later.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We are fine
> 
> We were safely home. Son was further up the train line at Charing Cross and other than having to walk most of the way back to his flat is OK too.
> 
> The attack was at Borough Market and on the road bridge. JoesDad and I walked past Borough Market, now a foodie hotspot, heading for London Bridge station about 4pm yesterday... as we do so often. The Market was packed as it always is.
> 
> Having been through the IRA problems in the city in the 1980s, including being on a train at London Bridge when the bomb went off and working for Lloyd's whose building is next door to the CU building that got bombed, the city will just carry on and you end up walking a lot more as security alerts close the underground more frequently.
> 
> The city won't stop. It will become more careful. I just hope it doesn't impact the tourists too badly.



Good to hear that you are fine !


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We are fine
> 
> We were safely home. Son was further up the train line at Charing Cross and other than having to walk most of the way back to his flat is OK too.
> 
> The attack was at Borough Market and on the road bridge. JoesDad and I walked past Borough Market, now a foodie hotspot, heading for London Bridge station about 4pm yesterday... as we do so often. The Market was packed as it always is.
> 
> Having been through the IRA problems in the city in the 1980s, including being on a train at London Bridge when the bomb went off and working for Lloyd's whose building is next door to the CU building that got bombed, the city will just carry on and you end up walking a lot more as security alerts close the underground more frequently.
> 
> The city won't stop. It will become more careful. I just hope it doesn't impact the tourists too badly.


Thanks for the update!  Glad you're ok. Sounds like you've got a very sound, experienced approach.


----------



## JoesMum

Back home with son. Garage filled with stuff. Dishwasher filled with stuff. Washing machine filled with stuff. Awaiting the supermarket delivery for enough food!


----------



## johnandjade

back out working


----------



## johnandjade

meerkats have been at it again!! 

good evenooning all, hope we are all well and have had a great weekend


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> meerkats have been at it again!!
> 
> good evenooning all, hope we are all well and have had a great weekend


Yes!!! I was wondering what was going on with the forum!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> meerkats have been at it again!!
> 
> good evenooning all, hope we are all well and have had a great weekend


Hi John - yes I kept getting bad gateway message when I tried to pop in last night.
Glad it's back to normal.
A *very *wet day here in Wales and tomorrow isn't looking too good either.
Thankfully Weds looks OK for my outdoor activities day - probably bike riding.
'the sun always shines on the righteous?
or 'the Devil looks after his own?'
Hmmm.........I wonder


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> meerkats have been at it again!!
> 
> good evenooning all, hope we are all well and have had a great weekend


:censored: meerkats took it out good and proper


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi John - yes I kept getting bad gateway message when I tried to pop in last night.
> Glad it's back to normal.
> A *very *wet day here in Wales and tomorrow isn't looking too good either.
> Thankfully Weds looks OK for my outdoor activities day - probably bike riding.
> 'the sun always shines on the righteous?
> or 'the Devil looks after his own?'
> Hmmm.........I wonder



This message "Bad gateway" I got too. Glad too that TFO is back.
Sorry for your very wet day. I got lots of sunrays today and warm weather too.
But often sun is shining when people have to work and on weekends it`s raining cats and dogs.... You wanna get one, or two ?


----------



## johnandjade

well an interesting day.. hand specialist says i've to see surgin for xrays and doc for pain management clinic. i have also been pulled out my placement at work and put back to base


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We have been in a tiny corner of Kent that escaped the rest of Britain's wet weather today. It's been windy, but sunny out on the Kent coast. 

We went for a tour of Dungeness B nuclear power station - no photos as there are men with big guns telling you not to take them 

It was really interesting though. We got to go in the reactor building and look down on the reactor and we went in the very noisy turbine hall. 

My Dad was an engineer at the, now decommissioned, A station so it's something I have always been curious about. 

Afterwards we went to the RSPB nature reserve for a walk before coming home


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> well an interesting day.. hand specialist says i've to see surgin for xrays and doc for pain management clinic. i have also been pulled out my placement at work and put back to base


I do hope they can sort your hand out John. 

Shame you're back at base


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have been in a tiny corner of Kent that escaped the rest of Britain's wet weather today. It's been windy, but sunny out on the Kent coast.
> 
> We went for a tour of Dungeness B nuclear power station - no photos as there are men with big guns telling you not to take them
> 
> It was really interesting though. We got to go in the reactor building and look down on the reactor and we went in the very noisy turbine hall.
> 
> My Dad was an engineer at the, now decommissioned, A station so it's something I have always been curious about.
> 
> Afterwards we went to the RSPB nature reserve for a walk before coming home


Sounds like another interesting day!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well an interesting day.. hand specialist says i've to see surgin for xrays and doc for pain management clinic. i have also been pulled out my placement at work and put back to base


I sympathise with you John, my hand is giving me jip today - must be the wet weather.
Have you ever used a metal (copper?) bracelet?
Just wondering if they work or not.
I haven't seen the doc about my hand yet - only my knee - so I don't know if it's rheumatoid or osteoarthritis I have.
I should go - it may be something completely different!
Hope you manage to get back to placement soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I sympathise with you John, my hand is giving me jip today - must be the wet weather.
> Have you ever used a metal (copper?) bracelet?
> Just wondering if they work or not.
> I haven't seen the doc about my hand yet - only my knee - so I don't know if it's rheumatoid or osteoarthritis I have.
> I should go - it may be something completely different!
> Hope you manage to get back to placement soon.




i haven't tried them, but anything is worth a try! hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and sort my tea out then it will probably an early night for me.
I woke up about 3 a.m. last night and I could not get back to sleep, so been up and about since then and I am struggling now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> i haven't tried them, but anything is worth a try! hope you feel better soon


I'm ok thanks John just catches me every now and again when I try to lift something etc. or play my piano. My neighbours will be pleased if it stops me doing that! Maybe I'll take up drumming


----------



## Lyn W

Anyway, Nos da to one and all for now. enjoy the rest of your Monday!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have been in a tiny corner of Kent that escaped the rest of Britain's wet weather today. It's been windy, but sunny out on the Kent coast.
> 
> We went for a tour of Dungeness B nuclear power station - no photos as there are men with big guns telling you not to take them
> 
> It was really interesting though. We got to go in the reactor building and look down on the reactor and we went in the very noisy turbine hall.
> 
> My Dad was an engineer at the, now decommissioned, A station so it's something I have always been curious about.
> 
> Afterwards we went to the RSPB nature reserve for a walk before coming home


 WOW!!!! Guns are always kind of scary.
BUT with all the terrorist problems, probably very wise not to allow photos!!!! Were you looking sinister?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! Guns are always kind of scary.
> BUT with all the terrorist problems, probably very wise not to allow photos!!!! Were you looking sinister?


We got in and out alive, so I assume not


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! not a great night, woke around 0200, through to sofa. got a nasty throat and chest just now as well, not going to be a fun day


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning from me too!



johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! not a great night, woke around 0200, through to sofa. got a nasty throat and chest just now as well, not going to be a fun day


Yuk! Son has some cold lurgy too. I'm doing my best not to catch it. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## johnandjade

well it lasted till 1200 then i was babysitting again.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me friends. hope everyone is well


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! not a great night, woke around 0200, through to sofa. got a nasty throat and chest just now as well, not going to be a fun day


Hope you are feeling better John, it's miserable when you can't sleep and the harder you try the worse it is.
Try to have an early night tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

Hope you are all well this evening.
Just a quick visit from me.
Have to go and get Lola's packed lunch ready and one for myself for our cycling day.
Fingers crossed that the weather is dry tomorrow!
So see you soon
Take care
and Happy Wednesday!
Nos Da


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies!


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum 

*Help ! Spam robots in "General tortoise discussion" or what is that ???*


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> @JoesMum
> 
> *Help ! Spam robots in "General tortoise discussion" or what is that ???*


Good morning Sabine r u ok


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning roomies!


Good morning John how r u


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning Sabine r u ok



Good morning Laura. Thanks for asking, -yes I am o.k.
I hope you are too.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Laura. Thanks for asking, -yes I am o.k.
> I hope you are too.


I'm ok thanks glad u r too


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! another busy day today, due to have a sit down with my boss..


----------



## JSWallace

Just saw this on the BBC news!!!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! another busy day today, due to have a sit down with my boss..



Hello John, good luck with your boss !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Just saw this on the BBC news!!!



Awesome !


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! spent around an hour today chatting with my boss, he has listed and took on board my gripes and ideas. however... the final decision is with the big boss, who has shot me down before:/. i'm have been told i'm basically 2nd in comand at base, so i guess it's a call to big boss tomorrow about money. 

other things are in motion as well, i have a tough but positive time ahead, waiting till all offers are in


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Just saw this on the BBC news!!!


LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

I've been a bit busy with the General Election on my other forum 

Daughter's first week in her new job seems to have gone well. A couple of days of boring induction and ordering safety gear (reflective clothing, steel toe cap boots, etc ) and then today she's been out surveying Water Voles. Tomorrow reptiles and Dormice 

Son has gone to Bristol today and tomorrow he flies to Hong Kong with the university. This trip is subsidised and only cost £180 (~US$230) for flights and accommodation as the group are representing the university at a conference and also have coursework to do


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I've been a bit busy with the General Election on my other forum
> 
> Daughter's first week in her new job seems to have gone well. A couple of days of boring induction and ordering safety gear (reflective clothing, steel toe cap boots, etc ) and then today she's been out surveying Water Voles. Tomorrow reptiles and Dormice
> 
> Son has gone to Bristol today and tomorrow he flies to Hong Kong with the university. This trip is subsidised and only cost £180 (~US$230) for flights and accommodation as the group are representing the university at a conference and also have coursework to do




mum has an empty?!?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> mum has an empty?!?


Won't last long


----------



## Momof4

Just wanted to share my little who promoted to middle school. 
Today was the last day and we always do high fives with the graduating class while they blast loud music and the kids run around doing high fives for like 10 minutes! 
So proud of her! She has Dyslexia and only reads at a 3rd grade level but excels in other areas like math. Not a wizard but enjoys it.


----------



## Momof4

Any word from Adam?


----------



## Yvonne G

She's very pretty. Tell her I said - Congratulations!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> She's very pretty. Tell her I said - Congratulations!!!



Thank you Yvonne! I sure will tell her. 
We just looked back on the memories from visiting you!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I've been a bit busy with the General Election on my other forum
> 
> Daughter's first week in her new job seems to have gone well. A couple of days of boring induction and ordering safety gear (reflective clothing, steel toe cap boots, etc ) and then today she's been out surveying Water Voles. Tomorrow reptiles and Dormice
> 
> Son has gone to Bristol today and tomorrow he flies to Hong Kong with the university. This trip is subsidised and only cost £180 (~US$230) for flights and accommodation as the group are representing the university at a conference and also have coursework to do


I love following your son and daughter's activities!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just wanted to share my little who promoted to middle school.
> Today was the last day and we always do high fives with the graduating class while they blast loud music and the kids run around doing high fives for like 10 minutes!
> So proud of her! She has Dyslexia and only reads at a 3rd grade level but excels in other areas like math. Not a wizard but enjoys it.
> 
> View attachment 209822
> 
> View attachment 209824
> 
> View attachment 209825


Congratulations to her - that's a terrific achievement!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Any word from Adam?


He's not been here for a couple of months but I think John emailed him a while back and he and Wifey were well.
I'm sure he'll be back when he's finished being busy.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I've been a bit busy with the General Election on my other forum
> 
> Daughter's first week in her new job seems to have gone well. A couple of days of boring induction and ordering safety gear (reflective clothing, steel toe cap boots, etc ) and then today she's been out surveying Water Voles. Tomorrow reptiles and Dormice
> 
> Son has gone to Bristol today and tomorrow he flies to Hong Kong with the university. This trip is subsidised and only cost £180 (~US$230) for flights and accommodation as the group are representing the university at a conference and also have coursework to do


Gosh - nobody lets the grass grow under them in your house do they?
Such a lot of interesting things happening all the time.
Hope Daughter's job goes well and your son enjoys his trip!

I've been watching the election results too but don't think I'm going to stay up, I'll only end up sleeping on the sofa.
Quite interesting - It's too early too call at the moment, but looks like there could be a few surprises on the cards.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! spent around an hour today chatting with my boss, he has listed and took on board my gripes and ideas. however... the final decision is with the big boss, who has shot me down before:/. i'm have been told i'm basically 2nd in comand at base, so i guess it's a call to big boss tomorrow about money.
> 
> other things are in motion as well, i have a tough but positive time ahead, waiting till all offers are in


Well done John, hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## Lyn W

Will see you tomorrow.
The weekend again!!!
Nos Ds all!


----------



## johnandjade

it's only tortin' friday


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it's only tortin' friday


No it's Bud Friday !!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No it's Bud Friday !!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

send my boss a message saying couple of the lads were late... he came in and gave them a warning.. got the green light to order in materials needed and i asked about my wages. so im hopefull


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> He's not been here for a couple of months but I think John emailed him a while back and he and Wifey were well.
> I'm sure he'll be back when he's finished being busy.




I miss him but more importantly just want to make sure he's ok.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> He's not been here for a couple of months but I think John emailed him a while back and he and Wifey were well.
> I'm sure he'll be back when he's finished being busy.





Momof4 said:


> I miss him but more importantly just want to make sure he's ok.



I can reassure you and all others here. Adam, wifey and Tidgy are well.
I`ve send him an e-mail only a week ago and he answers me that he is busy in writing a book and other writings. He promised me to be back on TFO in a short while.


----------



## johnandjade

evenooning all!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

my new phone screen


----------



## johnandjade

for ed,


----------



## johnandjade

and a few for gramps


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening. 

Politics keeping me busy on my Moderator forum. They have been MUCH better behaved than after the referendum thank goodness. 

Also today taxi duties to take a friend for a blood test. She's just had an operation and not allowed to drive. 

And then the afternoon spent watching Stan Wawrinka v Andy Murray in the French Open tennis semi final on tv. Cracking match, but Andy didn't win. 

Tomorrow - expect postcards! We are getting up VERY early


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Politics keeping me busy on my Moderator forum. They have been MUCH better behaved than after the referendum thank goodness.
> 
> Also today taxi duties to take a friend for a blood test. She's just had an operation and not allowed to drive.
> 
> And then the afternoon spent watching Stan Wawrinka v Andy Murray in the French Open tennis semi final on tv. Cracking match, but Andy didn't win.
> 
> Tomorrow - expect postcards! We are getting up VERY early




hope you're having an awesome weekend mum


----------



## johnandjade

jades of out to a rob zombie gig, i wasn't invited 

fido called for a wash and chamios


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jades of out to a rob zombie gig, i wasn't invited
> 
> fido called for a wash and chamios
> View attachment 209877
> View attachment 209878


I am sure you and Fido are having a great time together. Don't do anything we wouldn't


----------



## johnandjade

so my new best pal has got rid of the beetle!! hes done a swap for a honda civic plus cash . so it's beast into and restoring it for re sale . 

AND he also came home with




lots of options with this, fun times ahead


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 

Up at 03:45 and on our way. It was first light and the sawn chorus had just started. 

It's now 05:37 and we're having breakfast


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> my new phone screen
> View attachment 209868


Lovely pic of Fido - he looks like he's smiling


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> so my new best pal has got rid of the beetle!! hes done a swap for a honda civic plus cash . so it's beast into and restoring it for re sale .
> 
> AND he also came home with
> View attachment 209908
> View attachment 209909
> 
> 
> lots of options with this, fun times ahead


Hope he's giving you a good cut of the profits John !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Up at 03:45 and on our way. It was first light and the sawn chorus had just started.
> 
> It's now 05:37 and we're having breakfast


Sounds like another exciting day on the cards - have fun.
Hope your weather is better than ours today!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Saturday all!
Enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> so my new best pal has got rid of the beetle!! hes done a swap for a honda civic plus cash . so it's beast into and restoring it for re sale .
> 
> AND he also came home with
> View attachment 209908
> View attachment 209909
> 
> 
> lots of options with this, fun times ahead





.... German cars ......


----------



## johnandjade

freedom!!! nice easy, smooth shift today. hope everyone has an awesome weekend


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> freedom!!! nice easy, smooth shift today. hope everyone has an awesome weekend



I wish you the same.

Ein schönes Wochenende für dich, John !
( A nice weekend for you, John )


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I wish you the same.
> 
> Ein schönes Wochenende für dich, John !
> ( A nice weekend for you, John )




und du danke


----------



## johnandjade

my mate andor is in blackpool with the bug, i can't wait to see the civic! i'm honestly like a kid at christmas, this is the start of a beautiful friendship and will get me off my not so productive habits. i even smiled leaving and coming home and seeing the T4


----------



## johnandjade

you'll notice the vauxhall is still red


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

jades out, im anxiously awaiting the return of andor dailey with the next job! there is a honda dealership at work so i know them inside and out,7 or 8yrs i think! quick turnover on my part, as well as honda mechanics and parts


----------



## johnandjade

so im keeping on with my dreams... i have free time and an empty...



this is the guy i learned from!


----------



## johnandjade

maby i should send a message asking for a job lol


----------



## johnandjade

well i just sent a message. i'm pretty sure he'll remember me..just asked if the road show was coming here again this year and said, 'keep on buffin'

hey, why not! it's worth a shot


----------



## johnandjade

now i am also anxiously awaiting a reply as well as a car!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> well i just sent a message. i'm pretty sure he'll remember me..just asked if the road show was coming here again this year and said, 'keep on buffin'
> 
> hey, why not! it's worth a shot


Exactly - good to use initiative sometimes!
Hope he replies soon and maybe offer you a job as a demonstrator while the show is in town!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

I promised postcards and here they are. 

Our very early start was to cross the English Channel to go to Paris to watch tennis. 

We were rewarded by Britain's Alfie Hewett winning the wheelchair men's singles





And then watch Ostapenko of Latvia beat Halep of Romania in the Ladies final





And then we watched the US/NZ combo of Harrison & Venus beat the US/Mexico combo of Young and Hernandez in the Men's Doubles.

Brilliant, edge of your seat matches all 3 

I am very, very tired ... 

I'll try to get a picture of the Eiffel Tower tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I promised postcards and here they are.
> 
> Our very early start was to cross the English Channel to go to Paris to watch tennis.
> 
> We were rewarded by Britain's Alfie Hewett winning the wheelchair men's singles
> View attachment 209953
> 
> View attachment 209954
> 
> 
> And then watch Ostapenko of Latvia beat Halep of Romania in the Ladies final
> View attachment 209955
> 
> View attachment 209956
> 
> 
> And then we watched the US/NZ combo of Harrison & Venus beat the US/Mexico combo of Young and Hernandez in the Men's Doubles.
> 
> Brilliant, edge of your seat matches all 3
> 
> I am very, very tired ...
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of the Eiffel Tower tomorrow



off jet setting again mum!


----------



## johnandjade

soooo....




andor's highly technical measuring device




little bit of unwrapping done.



scary delicate paint so polishing all by hand.





check out my mates work



again all by hand. he asked for masking tape



can't wait to get stuck into it!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> off jet setting again mum!


I live much closer to Paris than to you John. It's about 460 miles to Paisley and only 270 to Paris through the tunnel


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I didn't so much sleep as pass out last night. I was SO tired. Time for a leisurely breakfast in the sunshine.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I live much closer to Paris than to you John. It's about 460 miles to Paisley and only 270 to Paris through the tunnel




i'm only a half mile from airport though 


good morning mum, hope you have a nice sunday


----------



## JoesMum

Just realised we can see the top of the Eiffel Tower from our hotel. 

It's behind the building opposite, but definitely the tower 




Phone camera doesn't take good pictures in bright light


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Just realised we can see the top of the Eiffel Tower from our hotel.
> 
> It's behind the building opposite, but definitely the tower
> 
> View attachment 210001
> 
> 
> Phone camera doesn't take good pictures in bright light


Linda I'm sorry to trouble u on ur weekend break but will u please just tell me if this is a sow thistle before I give it clyde  have a lovely weekend


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> Linda I'm sorry to trouble u on ur weekend break but will u please just tell me if this is a sow thistle before I give it clyde  have a lovely weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Thumbs up from me


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Thumbs up from me


Thanks


----------



## Moozillion

WOW, John!!!!  Sounds like you're making things HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Thumbs up from me


Clyde loved the sow thistle


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all!! been a busy boy. today we sprayed the wheels and brakes on the civic, changed out a smashed light and restored headlight. i started a bit of paint work, it's going to come up nice!  

the transporter has been get polished up and engin bay cleaned. pics to follow


----------



## johnandjade

nasty roof



shiney roof! i had to use machine on it though



and after (all by hand)


----------



## johnandjade

plastic has been painted so it wouldn't restore with heat


----------



## johnandjade

and the civic...




first i have done this without a tyre machine to so was just a quick job and colour change!


before

and... taa daahh







quick clean and spray


----------



## johnandjade

we do make a good team!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I promised postcards and here they are.
> 
> Our very early start was to cross the English Channel to go to Paris to watch tennis.
> 
> We were rewarded by Britain's Alfie Hewett winning the wheelchair men's singles
> View attachment 209953
> 
> View attachment 209954
> 
> 
> And then watch Ostapenko of Latvia beat Halep of Romania in the Ladies final
> View attachment 209955
> 
> View attachment 209956
> 
> 
> And then we watched the US/NZ combo of Harrison & Venus beat the US/Mexico combo of Young and Hernandez in the Men's Doubles.
> 
> Brilliant, edge of your seat matches all 3
> 
> I am very, very tired ...
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of the Eiffel Tower tomorrow


What a wonderful trip!
I was so pleased to hear that Nadal won again today - he is such a lovely modest man.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, thank tort it's monday 

hope we are all well and ready to take on the world


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a wonderful trip!
> I was so pleased to hear that Nadal won again today - he is such a lovely modest man.







What a match! I have always been a Federer fan ahead of Nadal, but I wanted Nadal to win this. Wawrinka never stood a chance. 

You can't move round here without seeing tennis stars. Guy Forget had breakfast in the same cafe as us yesterday and Boris Becker got turned away from the not particularly posh restaurant we had dinner at because he hadn't booked!


----------



## JoesMum

Bonjour tout le monde. (Hello everyone)

Today we have to go home...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. (Hello everyone)
> 
> Today we have to go home...




bonjour mum  

glad you had a good time, safe travels home


----------



## Laura1412

My Clyde as come out his hide for the first time on his own today


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> My Clyde as come out his hide for the first time on his own today


Yay! Well done Clyde  Now stop messing Laura about; she's trying to help you!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Yay! Well done Clyde  Now stop messing Laura about; she's trying to help you!


Well was short lived he's gone back in his hide box now but let's hope we on the way to recovery and he's offered to move at last


----------



## Laura1412

@JoesMum linda can Clyde eat these weeds they look like a dandelion flower but they not the stem is thin and hard and some times more than one flower head coming of the same stem I dint see the plant coz my dad picked them for me iv been lookin on the weed page and I think they look like cats ears plant but not sure I'll upload a pic


----------



## Laura1412

That's them


----------



## JoesMum

Yes they're fine


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Yes they're fine


Thanks are they cats ears and also can he eat the leaves of them also if I find any


----------



## Laura1412

@JoesMum linda iv been out weeding can Clyde eat both these one is a prickly thistle thing and I think other is a smooth sow thistle


----------



## johnandjade

hometime,my mate is picking me up  

i really doesn't like working at base,it's depressing


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> @JoesMum linda iv been out weeding can Clyde eat both these one is a prickly thistle thing and I think other is a smooth sow thistle


Sorry for the slow reply. Don't bother with proper prickly thistles. The sow thistles and dandelion-looking things can all be fed leaf and flower


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> hometime,my mate is picking me up





> i really doesn't like working at base,it's depressing


----------



## johnandjade

busy boys again, andor changed out spark plugs and air filter on civic.. took off grill and changed/ sorted headlights on vw. 

i done my thing...




nasty


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

another hr or so on outside. then... !!!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Sorry for the slow reply. Don't bother with proper prickly thistles. The sow thistles and dandelion-looking things can all be fed leaf and flower


Thanks Linda my notifications actin up so dint get the reply are the proper thistles not safe for him to eat just out of curiosity


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends, not enough hrs in the day


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends, not enough hrs in the day


Nos da John


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> another hr or so on outside. then... !!!
> View attachment 210125
> View attachment 210126



From old to new... 
Great work you`ve done. Can I bring my car to you ?


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda my notifications actin up so dint get the reply are the proper thistles not safe for him to eat just out of curiosity


Proper thistles aren't harmful; they're just painful to pick and, unless the leaves are very young and tender, it's unlikely your tort will eat them. 

The only plant with a dandelion type flower on the "don't eat" list as far as I am aware is Prickly Lettuce It has quite big leaves, but doesn't look much like lettuce. If you follow the link you can see pictures. 

It is better to post pictures of the whole plant, ideally in the ground, for context when you need a plant ID. 

Also, the Plant ID forum has many experts like Iochroma browsing it... so you have a better chance of a quick and accurate reply. Many of our tortoise friendly weeds also grow in the US which is useful!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I woke up far too early, at 5.30am, this morning needing the bathroom and with itchy mosquito bites  I got up so I didn't disturb JoesDad. 

First job this morning is to take my neighbour to her hospital appointment. Parking there is a nightmare, and we have the school run traffic to contend with, so we're leaving at 8.30am


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! another shift of cleaning cars with no chemicals or equipment


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I woke up far too early, at 5.30am, this morning needing the bathroom and with itchy mosquito bites  I got up so I didn't disturb JoesDad.
> 
> First job this morning is to take my neighbour to her hospital appointment. Parking there is a nightmare, and we have the school run traffic to contend with, so we're leaving at 8.30am




mums taxi 

good morning mum, hope all goes well


----------



## johnandjade

oh! i was out at my mates garage last night... looks like i will/can work there at weekend at nights add in work at home... johnny 3 jobs!


----------



## johnandjade

hmmm... strange colour


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Proper thistles aren't harmful; they're just painful to pick and, unless the leaves are very young and tender, it's unlikely your tort will eat them.
> 
> The only plant with a dandelion type flower on the "don't eat" list as far as I am aware is Prickly Lettuce It has quite big leaves, but doesn't look much like lettuce. If you follow the link you can see pictures.
> 
> It is better to post pictures of the whole plant, ideally in the ground, for context when you need a plant ID.
> 
> Also, the Plant ID forum has many experts like Iochroma browsing it... so you have a better chance of a quick and accurate reply. Many of our tortoise friendly weeds also grow in the US which is useful!


Thanks Linda I would normally put the whole plant it's just my dad picked them and only the flowers


----------



## JoesMum

What a £&@?$# nightmare! The traffic was unbelievably bad. It took me an hour to do 8 miles to the hospital! Just as well we left early... because I expected parking to be the issue not the traffic. 

I ended up using the narrowest of country lanes to hack round the problems on the main road. 

The upside is that my neighbour only had to wait about 5 minutes before she went in for her endoscopy appointment.


----------



## johnandjade

so my efforts have fallen on deaf ears again, the out of the list of materials and products we need... we got 3 in total.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so my efforts have fallen on deaf ears again, the out of the list of materials and products we need... we got 3 in total.


----------



## johnandjade

the prince of polish got back to me, not coming back to the uk


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! another shift of cleaning cars with no chemicals or equipment


Thats what I ever thought ( that you need no chemicals ) 
You only do it with your loving hands..... ... you touch and stroke the car with your magic  hands  and .....simsalabim..... it looks like new ....



Isn`t that a nice fairytale ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> What a £&@?$# nightmare! The traffic was unbelievably bad. It took me an hour to do 8 miles to the hospital! Just as well we left early... because I expected parking to be the issue not the traffic.
> 
> I ended up using the narrowest of country lanes to hack round the problems on the main road.
> 
> The upside is that my neighbour only had to wait about 5 minutes before she went in for her endoscopy appointment.




Poor you ! Driving in rush hour is never funny. I hate it too ! And more I hate it when you have a fixed date and no parking space !!!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... strange colour
> View attachment 210151



Do you mean the first one on the list ? _Morning **** ...... ????_
I would never buy a car with such a colour !


----------



## JoesMum

Plans had to be reworked today. 

The hospital appointment lasted rather longer than expected. Neighbour had a laparoscopy and the sedative completely knocked her out - she's very tiny. 

I finally got home at 3pm having left at 8.30am  

Now JoesDad is watching the France v England world cup match (football) and I have run out of excuses not to do the ironing!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibblers, nasty fire in a high rise in london on tv, tragic as concern was raised last year about the danger. 

worked till 2100 again last night, the civic is all buffed out and new plates on. andor has started working under the hood of the T4. 

wondering what delights today will bring, positivity positivity, positivity

happy wednesday everyone


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Wednesday 

I agree that fire is awful... it is likely there are many deaths 

I got all the ironing done... it was very humid last night and standing over a hot steam iron wasn't very pleasant. However, I have wiped the sweat off my halo and can relax for a while 

Today, I need to decide on paint for our living room. Shall we stick with something similar or change? Hmmmm. It won't be too radical as I don't intend to replace the carpet and curtains


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers, nasty fire in a high rise in london on tv, tragic as concern was raised last year about the danger.
> 
> worked till 2100 again last night, the civic is all buffed out and new plates on. andor has started working under the hood of the T4.
> 
> wondering what delights today will bring, positivity positivity, positivity
> 
> happy wednesday everyone



Happy wednesday for you too, John. ( Ich wünsche dir auch einen schönen Mittwoch, John. )


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Wednesday
> 
> I agree that fire is awful... it is likely there are many deaths
> 
> I got all the ironing done... it was very humid last night and standing over a hot steam iron wasn't very pleasant. However, I have wiped the sweat off my halo and can relax for a while
> 
> Today, I need to decide on paint for our living room. Shall we stick with something similar or change? Hmmmm. It won't be too radical as I don't intend to replace the carpet and curtains



Pictures of your living room, please ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> hmmm... strange colour
> View attachment 210151


Hahaha! I don't think I'd want a car the color of "morning pis"!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers, nasty fire in a high rise in london on tv, tragic as concern was raised last year about the danger.
> 
> worked till 2100 again last night, the civic is all buffed out and new plates on. andor has started working under the hood of the T4.
> 
> wondering what delights today will bring, positivity positivity, positivity
> 
> happy wednesday everyone




It's so sad! I saw it on my local morning news! My heart breaks for them.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Wednesday
> 
> I agree that fire is awful... it is likely there are many deaths
> 
> I got all the ironing done... it was very humid last night and standing over a hot steam iron wasn't very pleasant. However, I have wiped the sweat off my halo and can relax for a while
> 
> Today, I need to decide on paint for our living room. Shall we stick with something similar or change? Hmmmm. It won't be too radical as I don't intend to replace the carpet and curtains




Very light greys are very popular now. It goes with everything. 
Good luck! I say change color! 

I just painted my powder room. It's a little to blue but I'm getting used it. The old color was a deep red. Now it's so bright and happy!


----------



## johnandjade

well today was better, got more products in and will be getting paid a formans wage when running base, apart from saturday as it's OT. working on my boss releasing my holiday pay so i can get the license sorted.


----------



## johnandjade

and more importantly, civic all polished up!





have decided to call myself an 'an awesome auto artist ) 

andor reckons 2k profit on the van!





im telling him it should be in a museum when i'm finished! hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

nos da, 0100. good day for me, bad day for 'us' ... i fear i have to move back to mums. i have spent 3hrs cleaning up the living room and kitchen,




i simply can't do everything, especially working 13- 14hr days 7 days a week! i cant reliey or relax at home... plus jades alarms go of waking me up every 10 mins an hr before i have to get up, only to have to wake her before i leave. 

something has to change


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> nos da, 0100. good day for me, bad day for 'us' ... i fear i have to move back to mums. i have spent 3hrs cleaning up the living room and kitchen,
> View attachment 210303
> View attachment 210304
> 
> 
> i simply can't do everything, especially working 13- 14hr days 7 days a week! i cant reliey or relax at home... plus jades alarms go of waking me up every 10 mins an hr before i have to get up, only to have to wake her before i leave.
> 
> something has to change


Oh, dear...


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning roomies, tired boy today! slept on the armadillo last night, jade was still in bed when i left at 0740. told her last night we have to talk. 

coffee and bacon needed, tartan spartan time!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> nos da, 0100. good day for me, bad day for 'us' ... i fear i have to move back to mums. i have spent 3hrs cleaning up the living room and kitchen,
> View attachment 210303
> View attachment 210304
> 
> 
> i simply can't do everything, especially working 13- 14hr days 7 days a week! i cant reliey or relax at home... plus jades alarms go of waking me up every 10 mins an hr before i have to get up, only to have to wake her before i leave.
> 
> something has to change




John - remember Ed's "work smarter not harder"...

Long days 7 days a week will make you ill. You cannot possibly sustain it even if you move out. You must make time for yourself too. Every week without fail there must be at least one day where you don't work, ideally all day, but stopping no later than 1pm and then getting an early night is better than nothing.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's a glorious morning again here in Kent


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> John - remember Ed's "work smarter not harder"...
> 
> Long days 7 days a week will make you ill. You cannot possibly sustain it even if you move out. You must make time for yourself too. Every week without fail there must be at least one day where you don't work, ideally all day, but stopping no later than 1pm and then getting an early night is better than nothing.




being able to relax at home would be a start


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's a glorious morning again here in Kent




good morning mum


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> John - remember Ed's "work smarter not harder"...
> 
> Long days 7 days a week will make you ill. You cannot possibly sustain it even if you move out. You must make time for yourself too. Every week without fail there must be at least one day where you don't work, ideally all day, but stopping no later than 1pm and then getting an early night is better than nothing.


Absolutely agree!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> and more importantly, civic all polished up!
> View attachment 210282
> View attachment 210283
> View attachment 210284
> 
> 
> have decided to call myself an 'an awesome auto artist )
> 
> andor reckons 2k profit on the van!
> View attachment 210285
> View attachment 210286
> View attachment 210287
> 
> 
> im telling him it should be in a museum when i'm finished! hee hee



How old is the VW ?


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> being able to relax at home would be a start


So true: home is meant to be our place of solace, peace and comfort where we can rest, regroup and recharge to face the world. I found EVERYTHING to be so much harder when I didn't have a good home life.
Best wishes, John.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> nos da, 0100. good day for me, bad day for 'us' ... i fear i have to move back to mums. i have spent 3hrs cleaning up the living room and kitchen,
> View attachment 210303
> View attachment 210304
> 
> 
> i simply can't do everything, especially working 13- 14hr days 7 days a week! i cant reliey or relax at home... plus jades alarms go of waking me up every 10 mins an hr before i have to get up, only to have to wake her before i leave.
> 
> something has to change



What happend in the bath room and kitchen ? Does Jade "creates" this disarray ?
I think you both must talk with each other.....


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> How old is the VW ?




20yrs i think


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> What happend in the bath room and kitchen ? Does Jade "creates" this disarray ?
> I think you both must talk with each other.....




we both do, but i work till 2100 so don't really get a chance to clean, i can't relax in a mess


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning and thanks for the well wishes


----------



## johnandjade

no road beer tonight!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> no road beer tonight!!
> View attachment 210359


Shame shame ! While shaking my head ! Hope things get better !


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> we both do, but i work till 2100 so don't really get a chance to clean, i can't relax in a mess



I hope you two get a chance to talk. Something has to change because life is to short. Good luck.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another bright and sunny day in prospect


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, no beer at all last night!!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR. It is friday and the weekend is in sight.
I wish you all a sunny, lazy or busy, wonderful weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, tonight is getting 2 cars ready for sale pics


----------



## johnandjade

oh and andor bought a mini van!



he has family visiting soon so saves him renting one lol... thats now 5veicals i have to look after and sales! 
i still haven't took a penny from him


----------



## johnandjade

a neighbor aprotched andor, said he's seen us working away and could we do him a job!




so andor is cleaning and spraying that. i've done 90% of the civic interior




and just about to do the golf


----------



## Bee62

Hello John,

with the interior of my car you would despair .......


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, no beer at all last night!!


Well done!

And those vehicles are looking great


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Busy day just being busy yesterday! The sun's still out and the garden needs attention. With the heavy rain a couple of weeks ago and no Joe to take keep the weeds trimmed it's looking like a jungle out there!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Busy day just being busy yesterday! The sun's still out and the garden needs attention. With the heavy rain a couple of weeks ago and no Joe to take keep the weeds trimmed it's looking like a jungle out there!




good morning mum  hope you have a great weekend


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all the wee quad after andor had finished



off out to johnston this morning to do the pitstop van again and have a chat about more work there  the civic is up on gumtree for sale now! hopefully it goes quickly


----------



## johnandjade

on site, andor dropped me off AND the civic has already had interest


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all and what a beautiful one it is here today. This is Darley Abbey mills in Derby which is a World hetitage site. I walk my dog here regularly and just realised that we sometimes cease to see and appreciate the places on our doorstop that we see regularly..


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning all and what a beautiful one it is here today. This is Darley Abbey mills in Derby which is a World hetitage site. I walk my dog here regularly and just realised that we sometimes cease to see and appreciate the places on our doorstop that we see regularly..




good morning jane . bootifull!! have an awesome weekend


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning jane . bootifull!! have an awesome weekend


You too John although yours sounds very busy!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning all and what a beautiful one it is here today. This is Darley Abbey mills in Derby which is a World hetitage site. I walk my dog here regularly and just realised that we sometimes cease to see and appreciate the places on our doorstop that we see regularly..


I love to see postcards from home. We forget what's on our doorstep


----------



## Laura1412

Afternoon all my Clyde looking better bless him


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon all my Clyde looking better bless him




good afternoon clyde! good afternoon laura!


----------



## johnandjade

back home, thats 10hrs work so far on the van..need to get my friend out to buff out a few areas i can't get... i need to get another machine.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon clyde! good afternoon laura!


Afternoon John r u ok


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon John r u ok




i'm just peachy thank you . hope you're happy and well


----------



## johnandjade

oh and i'm getting a pitstop shirt made up for me  i had interest today from a customer. it's free money for the boss, and potential work for him as well


----------



## johnandjade

not the best work space or lightning for pictures


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello John,
> 
> with the interior of my car you would despair .......


NOTHING defeats The Tartan Spartan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> NOTHING defeats The Tartan Spartan!!!!!!!!!!!!



indeed not!!!! \m/\m/ 


allo' ma'am


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> i'm just peachy thank you . hope you're happy and well


Yea I'm all good thanks n now my Clyde seems to be on the mend also so I'm great


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon one and all.
Long time no noy see.
Hope everyone is well

What a busy busy busy week I've had.
Lots of late evenings and even been into school today.
I am really sad that these windows are being left for demolition


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

im gonna get fido


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon one and all.
> Long time no noy see.
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> What a busy busy busy week I've had.
> Lots of late evenings and even been into school today.
> I am really sad that these windows are being left for demolition


Oh what a shame


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon one and all.
> Long time no noy see.
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> What a busy busy busy week I've had.
> Lots of late evenings and even been into school today.
> I am really sad that these windows are being left for demolition


----------



## johnandjade

had a drink and a pee


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 210529
> 
> 
> had a drink and a pee
> View attachment 210530


Bless fido he's lookin good john soaking up the sun


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Bless fido he's lookin good john soaking up the sun






should see me  lol


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon one and all.
> Long time no noy see.
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> What a busy busy busy week I've had.
> Lots of late evenings and even been into school today.
> I am really sad that these windows are being left for demolition


Oh, NO!!!! Surely NOT!!?!?!  They are WONDERFUL and should be salvaged!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

at somewhere in the world, every second of the day, this is playing


----------



## johnandjade

BBC 2


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Oh, NO!!!! Surely NOT!!?!?!  They are WONDERFUL and should be salvaged!!!!!


There were five of them in our library; they have taken the one of Saint Francis and mounted it in a light box for the new school but they have left all his beautiful animals!
I'm thinking that I may pay someone to remove them and try to find them a home I don't have any windows big enough for them.
They are as old as the original part of the school which is over 100 years I believe.
It's vandalism!
I've tried contacting a man called Drew Pritchard who has a tv show on Quest - twice - but he hasn't replied.
I've never seen the programme but he buys things and upcycles them.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> at somewhere in the world, every second of the day, this is playing
> View attachment 210556


and so it should be!
Love it!


----------



## Lyn W

Has Gillian been on the forum lately?
It occurred to me today that I haven't seen her here for a long time.

Are you OK? @Gillian Moore


----------



## Lyn W

This is the St Francis window,
I don't think he'd be too happy without his animals


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> There were five of them in our library; they have taken the one of Saint Francis and mounted it in a light box for the new school but they have left all his beautiful animals!
> I'm thinking that I may pay someone to remove them and try to find them a home I don't have any windows big enough for them.
> They are as old as the original part of the school which is over 100 years I believe.
> It's vandalism!
> I've tried contacting a man called Drew Pritchard who has a tv show on Quest - twice - but he hasn't replied.
> I've never seen the programme but he buys things and upcycles them.


I DEEPLY hope that somebody can save these.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> I DEEPLY hope that somebody can save these.


Me too, Bea - if they let me have them, I will try to find someone to take them out.
Even of they are just stored for now at least they will be safe.
I don't understand how something so historical to the local area can be thought so little of.
Very sad.


----------



## Lyn W

On another depressing note my lovely neighbours now have 4 cushions on their garden bench each with a huge letter on them and arranged to spell, what I think is the most offensive word people can use, beginning with C _ _ _ When I went upstairs earlier to put my water on to heat and glanced out of the window that was what is staring back at me from the end of their garden - its completely unavoidable!
I don't use the room much other than to collect books and papers from there for work and to adjust my central heating controls, so its not as if I have to look at it day in and day out but why on earth would anyone want that word in full view in their garden? They have a 9 year old girl who has friends around to play.
They really are the pits.


----------



## Lyn W

And on a much more cheerful note when I was crossing a pedestrian footbridge on my way back from Tesco earlier just after dark, there were lots of bats flying around, it was fascinating watching them and put a smile on my face.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better say Nos Da for now.
I am in school again tomorrow - with a sledge hammer!
We have hundreds of pounds worth of plants in our lovely garden area that we raised money for.
The landscaper of the new place was supposed to come and take them our and replant them last winter - but didn't.
So they too will be left for the bulldozer unless we can get them out.
It's the wrong time of year to remove them and they may not make it, but at least they'll have a fighting chance.
So I need to smash out some breeze blocks to get to the roots.
The things we have to do!
Night night all
Happy Sunday.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 210529
> 
> 
> had a drink and a pee
> View attachment 210530



Fido is a Mud-tortoise. Not a rare species. Often found in captivity, ruining the nerves of their owners.....


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Another fine day in prospect which we'll be spending with friends.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> And on a much more cheerful note when I was crossing a pedestrian footbridge on my way back from Tesco earlier just after dark, there were lots of bats flying around, it was fascinating watching them and put a smile on my face.


Daughter is off doing bat surveys this week as part if her job. 

Apparently there are 18 species here in the UK. 

On Springwatch they showed a bat detector that will exactly identify the species - it connects to an iphone or ipad
https://batdetectors.uk/emtouch

Most bat detectors just tell you the sound frequency, this one works like the Shazam app and tells you what it is. 

If you haven't used Shazam... it's an app that listens to music and identifies the track and the artist.


----------



## JSWallace

Good morning all. It's another stunning morning here. Your windows are beautiful Lyn, I really hope they can be saved and your neighbours sound truly awful! My son is in Magaluf with his mates, he had been there less than twelve hours when he sent me a picture of his newly pierced nipple!!! On a more cultural note I have a band job this afternoon which should be lovely on such a glorious day and then tea party at my brothers for my nieces 10th birthday


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Father's Day to any TFO Dads... and to Dads of TFO members


JSWallace said:


> My son is in Magaluf with his mates, he had been there less than twelve hours when he sent me a picture of his newly pierced nipple!!!


  


> On a more cultural note I have a band job this afternoon which should be lovely on such a glorious day and then tea party at my brothers for my nieces 10th birthday


Sounds like a lovely day


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

To all Dad's and most of all Granddads !!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning and happy fathers day. hope everyone has a great sunday.


----------



## johnandjade

the civic has just been sold!!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Good morning all. It's another stunning morning here. Your windows are beautiful Lyn, I really hope they can be saved and your neighbours sound truly awful! My son is in Magaluf with his mates, he had been there less than twelve hours when he sent me a picture of his newly pierced nipple!!! On a more cultural note I have a band job this afternoon which should be lovely on such a glorious day and then tea party at my brothers for my nieces 10th birthday


Good morning Jane,
I can't understand why kids today want to torture themselves with tattoos and piercings of delicate areas!
But then peer pressure is a powerful thing.
My sister has told her sons that of they come home with either she will disinherit them!
I hope you have a lovely day with family and friends!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon everyone, it really is a scorcher everywhere today I think.
I don't like it too hot when I'm just sat still so my demolition job has been put on hold as the garden is a sun trap and far too hot to be swing a sledge hammer around I think. So will try tomorrow.
I shall be sat in the shade as much as possible today!
Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> the civic has just been sold!!


Congratulations - that was a quick turn around!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is off doing bat surveys this week as part if her job.
> 
> Apparently there are 18 species here in the UK.
> 
> On Springwatch they showed a bat detector that will exactly identify the species - it connects to an iphone or ipad
> https://batdetectors.uk/emtouch
> 
> Most bat detectors just tell you the sound frequency, this one works like the Shazam app and tells you what it is.
> 
> If you haven't used Shazam... it's an app that listens to music and identifies the track and the artist.


I don't have an ianything at the moment but intend to get one so I'll look out for that.
I'm guessing these are lesser horseshoe by their wingspan - but could be way out!


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Jane,
> I can't understand why kids today want to torture themselves with tattoos and piercings of delicate areas!
> But then peer pressure is a powerful thing.
> My sister has told her sons that of they come home with either she will disinherit them!
> I hope you have a lovely day with family and friends!


No I don't understand them either. I'm consoling myself that a piercing isn't as permanent as a tattoo! My daughter spent a year in India and had her nose pierced with a thorn!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ADAM ! Say it's not so !


One of the World’s Great Cheeses Might Be Going Extinct
Bloomberg

Non-stop business knowledge
Get more on The Bloomberg App
On the face of it, Camembert doesn't seem like an endangered species. 
In fact, the soft-ripened cheese seems like the opposite: Three hundred and sixty million wheels are produced annually in France. It’s ubiquitous in the U.S. with the cheese and crackers set, and the second-most-popular fromage sold in French markets. Trader Joe’s even hawks “Camembert Cheeese & Cranberry Sauce Fillo Bites” (the three e’s in cheese are purposeful). But if you're a connoisseur of the cheese spelled with just two e’s, then you’re looking for a wheel made to the exacting specifications that allow it to be stamped PDO—the French label that signifies provenance from a specific region in France, made in an historically accurate way. That cheese is called Camembert de Normandie, and its increasing scarcity means we’re keeping our eyes glued to its curd. You should, too. 
Like its even better-known relative, Brie, Camembert is a soft cheese. When you see it on a fancy cheese platter, you’ll recognize its thick, creamy center. If your party hosts have left it out long enough, it will be squeezable. (Brie, on the other hand, will be runny.) The rind, which you must eat, should appear to have a little brown mottling. Too brilliantly white and you’re eating an industrial version. (Of course, too much brown and it’s past its prime.) Cheese experts get a bit swoony when you bring up Camembert and the descriptors are as funky as the culture: “mushroom,” “butter,” “cream,” “truffle,” and “stewed cabbage.” Believe it or not, stewed cabbage is a good thing.
A PDO Camembert de Normandie must be made with unfiltered raw milk with a fat content of at least 38 percent that comes from cows from France’s northern Normandy province, fed under strict conditions—grass and hay from local pastures. The milk must be hand-ladled in four or more layers into specific molds. Milk is transported no farther than the distance that cows can slowly dawdle in search of a fresh blade of grass. 
If this is the cheese you’re seeking, particularly outside of France, then good luck. Today, only four million of the 360 million wheels produced annually—just a little over 1 percent—are the real deal, and, as small farms are scooped up by the big guys, the number is rapidly dwindling.
Today you can count on just a few fingers the farmstead operators (cheesemakers who also tend to the animals that supply the milk) who are making Camembert to the exacting nature of the PDO stamp. A decade ago, that number was greater. All three—La Ferme du Champsecret, Domaine de Saint Loup, and Fromagerie Durand—are in Normandy. They are the gold standard of Camembert. And they exist for as long as the fickle laws governing raw milk cheese sales allow them to.
Why aren't there more small, farmstead Camembert makers? Because in 2007 there was a cheese war. Several large-scale Camembert producers (names some people might recognize: Lactalis and Isigny-Sainte-Mere) pushed to cut corners. They went to court to change the rules. Instead of raw milk, they asked, could they use pasteurized milk? Pasteurized cheese is cheaper to make because producers can use multiple milk sources and make the cheese in larger batches, creating a cheese with less variability that's easier to handle. Small producers, who wanted to stick to the old way, wound up on the opposite side of the battle.
After a year long "Camembert war," the small guy came out on top: The French government ruled that only raw milk could be used for an official PDO Camembert. The bigger producers dropped out of the true Camembert race. They still make a version, but it’s a poor substitute—the kind with the impenetrable rind and soft, rubbery plastic center. This cheese is Camembert fabrique en Normandie, which isn't the same thing.
Do we really care whether it’s raw milk or pasteurized? Yes and no. Industrial cheese isn't just cheaper to make, it’s cheaper to buy. (There are also industrial versions of raw milk cheeses, but they too are uniform, without the variation between wheels that connoisseurs treasure.) 
On the raw milk side, your cheese is all about your milk. When milk is heated, it loses all the lovely microorganisms that imbue cheese with a sense of place and unique funk. Raw milk cheesemakers live and breathe by the health of their animals, the quality of their grass, the care with which they ladle their milk. Industrial producers deliberately bulk and standardize the milk they use. “They are treating it as a blank canvas for cheesemaking rather than trying to reveal its potential,” says Francis Percival, co-author of Reinventing the Wheel, a book on single-farm cheeses. Even Prince Charles has weighed in on the debate, advocating for the raw milk stuff at a 2015 climate conference. 
Camembert is complicated if you live in the U.S. Raw milk PDO Camembert isn't imported domestically, not even through Amazon Prime. Since 1949, the FDA has regulated all raw milk cheeses. Anything aged less than 60 days—the length of time that the government agency reasons any harmful pathogens will be killed—can't legally be exported into the U.S. Because Camembert is aged for only half that time, typically one month, it’s blocked. Some people talk of a black market for cheese darlings like this, but other than smuggling it home in your suitcase, your best bet is to go the legal route and buy a pasteurized version in America.
Finding a cheese made like the original farmer did in 1791, the date when many say Camembert was created, is increasingly impossible, even in France. But Percival champions a solution in his book: “To help a rare breed survive, you have to eat it." So before it goes extinct, do your best to enjoy it back to life. If you live in the U.S., there are makers that can send you a wheel worthy of your baguette: Murray’s Cheese sells a pasteurized version under its own name, or you can try Bent River from Alemar Cheese Co. in Minnesota. And then, when you have the time and resources, head to France and find a truly authentic Camembert to devour.

Cowboy Ken


----------



## johnandjade

the guy who bought the civic didn't even look inside or even START the car before he handed over the cash!! was amazed at condition of it and get this.. hes a valeter at phoenix honda, one of our lads!!!! what's the chances!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! just had a text message... my mates called in sick so i'm the daddy today, £10.50 ah hr


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Horrible sticky night here. It was still 25C/77F at 11pm here 

All upstairs windows open and a fan in our bedroom, we did manage to sleep and now it's 23C already (8.30am) Another hot, sunny day down south.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 210607
> 
> To all Dad's and most of all Granddads !!



I send you a ..... BUD !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> I send you a ..... BUD !
> 
> View attachment 210671
> View attachment 210671


That's not a Bud .


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I send you a ..... BUD !
> 
> View attachment 210671
> View attachment 210671





Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's not a Bud .
> View attachment 210672


They're both Buds... Just different nationalities. We don't have discrimination on TFO - we'd get told off


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> That's not a Bud .
> View attachment 210672



That`s a "German Bud" ! 
Sorry, the next time I will send you an American Bud


----------



## johnandjade

what a fun day, told my boss i'm ready to leave. if im running that place, it's got to be my way. 16yrs and more branches than a monkey, i know how this game works. 

staff drunk and stoned doesn't wash  with me. trying to bring a 3rd car into a full 2 car wash bay? hmmm


----------



## JoesMum

So hot here today again. My hair is so thick it feels like I'm wearing a woolly hat. I'm getting it cut - and thinned - tomorrow thank goodness


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ADAM ! Say it's not so !
> 
> 
> One of the World’s Great Cheeses Might Be Going Extinct
> Bloomberg
> 
> Non-stop business knowledge
> Get more on The Bloomberg App
> On the face of it, Camembert doesn't seem like an endangered species.
> In fact, the soft-ripened cheese seems like the opposite: Three hundred and sixty million wheels are produced annually in France. It’s ubiquitous in the U.S. with the cheese and crackers set, and the second-most-popular fromage sold in French markets. Trader Joe’s even hawks “Camembert Cheeese & Cranberry Sauce Fillo Bites” (the three e’s in cheese are purposeful). But if you're a connoisseur of the cheese spelled with just two e’s, then you’re looking for a wheel made to the exacting specifications that allow it to be stamped PDO—the French label that signifies provenance from a specific region in France, made in an historically accurate way. That cheese is called Camembert de Normandie, and its increasing scarcity means we’re keeping our eyes glued to its curd. You should, too.
> Like its even better-known relative, Brie, Camembert is a soft cheese. When you see it on a fancy cheese platter, you’ll recognize its thick, creamy center. If your party hosts have left it out long enough, it will be squeezable. (Brie, on the other hand, will be runny.) The rind, which you must eat, should appear to have a little brown mottling. Too brilliantly white and you’re eating an industrial version. (Of course, too much brown and it’s past its prime.) Cheese experts get a bit swoony when you bring up Camembert and the descriptors are as funky as the culture: “mushroom,” “butter,” “cream,” “truffle,” and “stewed cabbage.” Believe it or not, stewed cabbage is a good thing.
> A PDO Camembert de Normandie must be made with unfiltered raw milk with a fat content of at least 38 percent that comes from cows from France’s northern Normandy province, fed under strict conditions—grass and hay from local pastures. The milk must be hand-ladled in four or more layers into specific molds. Milk is transported no farther than the distance that cows can slowly dawdle in search of a fresh blade of grass.
> If this is the cheese you’re seeking, particularly outside of France, then good luck. Today, only four million of the 360 million wheels produced annually—just a little over 1 percent—are the real deal, and, as small farms are scooped up by the big guys, the number is rapidly dwindling.
> Today you can count on just a few fingers the farmstead operators (cheesemakers who also tend to the animals that supply the milk) who are making Camembert to the exacting nature of the PDO stamp. A decade ago, that number was greater. All three—La Ferme du Champsecret, Domaine de Saint Loup, and Fromagerie Durand—are in Normandy. They are the gold standard of Camembert. And they exist for as long as the fickle laws governing raw milk cheese sales allow them to.
> Why aren't there more small, farmstead Camembert makers? Because in 2007 there was a cheese war. Several large-scale Camembert producers (names some people might recognize: Lactalis and Isigny-Sainte-Mere) pushed to cut corners. They went to court to change the rules. Instead of raw milk, they asked, could they use pasteurized milk? Pasteurized cheese is cheaper to make because producers can use multiple milk sources and make the cheese in larger batches, creating a cheese with less variability that's easier to handle. Small producers, who wanted to stick to the old way, wound up on the opposite side of the battle.
> After a year long "Camembert war," the small guy came out on top: The French government ruled that only raw milk could be used for an official PDO Camembert. The bigger producers dropped out of the true Camembert race. They still make a version, but it’s a poor substitute—the kind with the impenetrable rind and soft, rubbery plastic center. This cheese is Camembert fabrique en Normandie, which isn't the same thing.
> Do we really care whether it’s raw milk or pasteurized? Yes and no. Industrial cheese isn't just cheaper to make, it’s cheaper to buy. (There are also industrial versions of raw milk cheeses, but they too are uniform, without the variation between wheels that connoisseurs treasure.)
> On the raw milk side, your cheese is all about your milk. When milk is heated, it loses all the lovely microorganisms that imbue cheese with a sense of place and unique funk. Raw milk cheesemakers live and breathe by the health of their animals, the quality of their grass, the care with which they ladle their milk. Industrial producers deliberately bulk and standardize the milk they use. “They are treating it as a blank canvas for cheesemaking rather than trying to reveal its potential,” says Francis Percival, co-author of Reinventing the Wheel, a book on single-farm cheeses. Even Prince Charles has weighed in on the debate, advocating for the raw milk stuff at a 2015 climate conference.
> Camembert is complicated if you live in the U.S. Raw milk PDO Camembert isn't imported domestically, not even through Amazon Prime. Since 1949, the FDA has regulated all raw milk cheeses. Anything aged less than 60 days—the length of time that the government agency reasons any harmful pathogens will be killed—can't legally be exported into the U.S. Because Camembert is aged for only half that time, typically one month, it’s blocked. Some people talk of a black market for cheese darlings like this, but other than smuggling it home in your suitcase, your best bet is to go the legal route and buy a pasteurized version in America.
> Finding a cheese made like the original farmer did in 1791, the date when many say Camembert was created, is increasingly impossible, even in France. But Percival champions a solution in his book: “To help a rare breed survive, you have to eat it." So before it goes extinct, do your best to enjoy it back to life. If you live in the U.S., there are makers that can send you a wheel worthy of your baguette: Murray’s Cheese sells a pasteurized version under its own name, or you can try Bent River from Alemar Cheese Co. in Minnesota. And then, when you have the time and resources, head to France and find a truly authentic Camembert to devour.
> 
> Cowboy Ken


Maybe that will lure him back, Ken!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Horrible sticky night here. It was still 25C/77F at 11pm here
> 
> All upstairs windows open and a fan in our bedroom, we did manage to sleep and now it's 23C already (8.30am) Another hot, sunny day down south.


Same here Linda - I can't stand it - I like it nice and cool.
The kids in school are either sleepy or grumpy or both and I'm not talking seven dwarfs here.
It's an impossible week! We have to packed up by Friday and won't be allowed back in after then.
So all resources are boxed and can't find anything.
The school is shut next week though for unpacking but they shouldn't be in this week either.
Our kids can't cope with all these changes in routine.
We're body boarding in the sea on Weds though and we're looking forward to a cold dip!!!


----------



## johnandjade

did no one spot a familiar looking hat. ermm face, i t the link about the bats??


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> did no one spot a familiar looking hat. ermm face, i t the link about the bats??


It does look like Adam I agree


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It does look like Adam I agree






 hee hee


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world, lets she what today has for us. jades away on holiday for 2weeks with her family so i'm on my jack jones .


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR

It is a little cooler here this morning thank goodness. I was up early and got the ironing done straight away and still broke out in a sweat though 

Son is back in the UK from his trip to Hong Kong ... he should be home this evening. We haven't heard much from him on his travels - I suspect a young lady may be the cause. 



johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world, lets see what today has for us. jades away on holiday for 2weeks with her family so i'm on my jack jones .


Take care John. Use the time to have some fun as well as work hard


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Maybe that will lure him back, Ken!


. Maybe, but then I also sent it to him as an email.


----------



## Moozillion

Tropical Storm Bret is headed our way. Despite the overly excitable weather casters on TV, we're not that excited or impressed. Tropical storms just means LOTS of rain and a bit of wind!.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Tropical Storm Bret is headed our way. Despite the overly excitable weather casters on TV, we're not that excited or impressed. Tropical storms just means LOTS of rain and a bit of wind!.


Sounds like high humidity and lots of wetness and wind 

No sign of a tropical storm here. Apparently the five day "heatwave" we've had so far here is the longest for over 20 years! We really aren't used to temperatures over 30C/90F for any length of time in the UK


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like high humidity and lots of wetness and wind
> 
> No sign of a tropical storm here. Apparently the five day "heatwave" we've had so far here is the longest for over 20 years! We really aren't used to temperatures over 30C/90F for any length of time in the UK


WOW!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Tropical Storm Bret is headed our way. Despite the overly excitable weather casters on TV, we're not that excited or impressed. Tropical storms just means LOTS of rain and a bit of wind!.


It's rained 20 days in a row.
Any wind at all will knock trees over.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! its smeggin awesome here




my boss was in this morning to see about the lads time keeping, and also spoke with everyone individually as a salesman complained about staff being stoned.


----------



## johnandjade

so this just rolled outside at home!!



i pointed out the nasty paint defects, chrome pics best



educated and offered advice, pointed chap in direction of websites to get tips as i knew he would benefit and enjoy it... then gave him my card, pointed out the truck in garage im restoring and said if he needed any work advice to call


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's rained 20 days in a row.
> Any wind at all will knock trees over.


Oh, dear...


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's rained 20 days in a row.
> Any wind at all will knock trees over.


That's not good


----------



## johnandjade

2 weeks, i am on. mission!! i'm doing things today others wont, in order to have things tomorrow others won't. 

the fire is able to burn, game on!!!


----------



## Lyn W

A very late (or early) hello.
I can't sleep because of the heat.
Went shopping earlier in a lovely air conditioned Sainsbury store, just to spend some time in the fridge section.
It was very tempting to just lie in the aisle between them and let everyone step over me.
I think many others had the same idea - it was the busiest part of the shop!
I've had to swap my body boarding day with another teacher as I still have such a lot of packing to do.
I was doing quite well today - loaded the car up and set off to new site to drop it off, but the caretaker took so long coming to unlock our doors that after 20 mins I had to leave to get back to old school.
So had to take it all back and unload car again - very frustrating and hot!!!
Anyway hope its not too hot where you are and I'll see you tomorrow
Nos Da!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang, another day begins, another chance to be awesome!


----------



## Laura1412

Morning roomies how r we all Linda @JoesMum sorry to bother you but is this a smooth sow thistle n not groundsel please


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Morning roomies how r we all Linda @JoesMum sorry to bother you but is this a smooth sow thistle n not groundsel please


Definitely sow thistle


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

We're headed for the hottest day of the year - it could hit 34C /93F today. 

Today's early task is cutting the lawn. Heat-avoidance rather than tortoise-avoidance this time.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Definitely sow thistle


Than you


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Definitely sow thistle


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachments/img_1821-jpg.210708/
Linda that is the whole plant of them yellow flowers that my dad got other day n I sent u so is it safe to eat the leafs and flowers I think it's the cats ears plant


----------



## JoesMum

Anyone in Wales lost a Greek?
Tortoise found on Severn Bridge rescued by motorist -BBC News

For our non British roomies, the River Severn toll bridge is over 3 miles long and connects Wales with England.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachments/img_1821-jpg.210708/
> Linda that is the whole plant of them yellow flowers that my dad got other day n I sent u so is it safe to eat the leafs and flowers I think it's the cats ears plant


Hi Laura


1. is Cats Ear - good food
2. Is broad leaf plantain - also good food 
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=806#.WUpZRafTWEc


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura
> View attachment 210876
> 
> 1. is Cats Ear - good food
> 2. Is broad leaf plantain - also good food
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=806#.WUpZRafTWEc


Thanks Linda your a star can he eat the leaves and flower of the cats ear plant and also is clover with the white flowers ok to feed leaves and flower also


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda your a star can he eat the leaves and flower of the cats ear plant and also is clover with the white flowers ok to feed leaves and flower also


Leaves and flowers of cats ear, white clover and red clover. 

White clover was Joe's absolute favourite. The flowers are quite sugary which is why the bees love them too. There's not enough sugar to be of concern with a tort though


----------



## JoesMum

The heatwave continues 33C/92F and getting hotter


And inside it is 28C/83F


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> The heatwave continues 33C/92F and getting hotter
> View attachment 210880
> 
> And inside it is 28C/83F
> View attachment 210881


Oh I under stand


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Leaves and flowers of cats ear, white clover and red clover.
> 
> White clover was Joe's absolute favourite. The flowers are quite sugary which is why the bees love them too. There's not enough sugar to be of concern with a tort though


Thanks Linda I'll get him some tomorrow and try him with them


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh I under stand
> View attachment 210882


However, in your part of the world there is probably considerably more air conditioning. All we can do is open windows. Few homes and only the big shops have air con in the UK.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> However, in your part of the world there is probably considerably more air conditioning. All we can do is open windows. Few homes and only the big shops have air con in the UK.


But we can still cook a egg on the pavement. But yes we all have ac . We have too !


----------



## johnandjade

boss called, im working away with him tomorrow to kick but out a garages work load. progress on van!


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me, 0545 tomorrow


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh I under stand
> View attachment 210882


Oh my goodness, how do you survive those temps?!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JSWallace said:


> Oh my goodness, how do you survive those temps?!


I've lived a good part of my life in Mich. the heat is easyer then the winter wind chill of 40 below ! For my torts and me !


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I've lived a good part of my life in Mich. the heat is easyer then the winter wind chill of 40 below ! For my torts and me !


Oh yes I can definitely understand that! I visited Arizona about 27 years ago, had a really good time but I was hot!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I've lived a good part of my life in Mich. the heat is easyer then the winter wind chill of 40 below ! For my torts and me !




budweiser


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! warface on today!! will be taking the opportunity to tell my gaffa my battle plan for base as well as show the standard of work i can easily teach to maximise production... its thirsty thursday, this lad isn't hungry to progress and better himself... HE IS STARVING!!! 

lets go carpi diem!!! OOOHHHRAHHH!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> budweiser


Went bed early last night ! Now your ready to go !!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It's due to be a bit cooler today thank goodness. 

We're off to my inlaws as it's MIL's birthday. We're taking them out for afternoon tea


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning roomies hope everyone is well my Clydes lunch bless him @JoesMum linda u are amazing thank u so much for helping with the weeds my Clyde loves u


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies hope everyone is well my Clydes lunch bless him @JoesMum linda u are amazing thank u so much for helping with the weeds my Clyde loves u


----------



## JoesMum

II just hope Clyde appreciates your efforts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

While thinking of @Grandpa Turtle 144 here, I realized that in his Neck-of-the-Woods it would be nice if this this would be preferred over what takes place in the heat where he lives.

LOL!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I
> I just hope Clyde appreciates your efforts


Well he's ate the dandelions the cats ear flowers and iv chopped the leaves all small and mixed up he's ate some so I think we ok he's not touched the clover flowers tho


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Well he's ate the dandelions the cats ear flowers and iv chopped the leaves all small and mixed up he's ate some so I think we ok he's not touched the clover flowers tho


 Typical!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Laura1412 said:


> Well he's ate the dandelions the cats ear flowers and,(iv) IVY chopped the leaves all small and mixed up.


 when I first read this I had thought you were saying that you'd fed it some ivy! I'm just glad to have reread it so as to clearly read that little tif-bit.


----------



## Laura1412

Cowboy_Ken said:


> when I first read this I had thought you were saying that you'd fed it some ivy! I'm just glad to have reread it so as to clearly read that little tif-bit.


Sorry my spelling I'm doin my dam best to get him eating weeds but it's proving difficult  I'm just finding out good weeds over here with the help of Linda


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Typical!


Yea but at least he's offering to eat some weeds is it normal for the clover to smell flowery lol


----------



## johnandjade

here's where i am today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Best wishes @Moozillion 
That storm looks nasty.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Best wishes @Moozillion
> That storm looks nasty.


Thanks, Ed.  
So far it's just been a fair amount of rain and hardly any wind. The storm (which is Cindy, not Bret as I had mistakenly said earlier) seems to be getting more disorganized, so that's good. I've been keeping Elsa inside, which she seems content with.


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Ed.
> So far it's just been a fair amount of rain and hardly any wind. The storm (which is Cindy, not Bret as I had mistakenly said earlier) seems to be getting more disorganized, so that's good. I've been keeping Elsa inside, which she seems content with.


Glad ur family n tortoise is ok @Moozillion n hope the storm passes soon


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Best wishes @Moozillion
> That storm looks nasty.


Hi ed how r u how's the baby's goin


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Hi ed how r u how's the baby's goin


Hello. babies are gone and so far no more have hatched out.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. babies are gone and so far no more have hatched out.


Did u keep joe in the end hope u ok


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Ed.
> So far it's just been a fair amount of rain and hardly any wind. The storm (which is Cindy, not Bret as I had mistakenly said earlier) seems to be getting more disorganized, so that's good. I've been keeping Elsa inside, which she seems content with.




stay safe mrs B x


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Best wishes @Moozillion
> That storm looks nasty.




hope you're keeping well and mom is well


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Mom is so well that she calls me 3 times a day to complain about absolutely everything. Then call again to say that all is well.
She will be the death of me.


----------



## johnandjade

today was a good day, done my bit, even made the gaffa get his torch out when working didn't have a chance to talk as had a lad in the car who was working in a branch a few mile away and in the car. 2 guys have let us down 2days on the trot elsewhere so i may need to save the day tomorrow again


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mom is so well that she calls me 3 times a day to complain about absolutely everything. Then call again to say that all is well.
> She will be the death of me.



glad to hear 

how is kelly? been a while since we heard from you! anything to report?


----------



## johnandjade

oh and green light to book up a fast pass license


----------



## johnandjade

so im needed in basically the same place but different dealership tomorrow. 0730 pick up at base again so 0545 alarm. must have done something right today. 

my polish comrad found a damaged new pound coin, i swapped him


----------



## JoesMum

I hope all is OK with you and the weather @Moozillion. 

We have cooled down 10 degrees today thank goodness. We had a lovely day with the in laws. MIL had no idea we were coming. FIL did a very good job keeping it secret  We went to a local hotel for a very tasty afternoon tea: Finger sandwiches, a selection of little cakes and ... of course ... scones with strawberry jam and clotted cream  Lots of tea to drink and a glass of bubbly too


----------



## Laura1412

So so sad the poor people in this fire,credit to Simon cowell and the artist who's rallied together to perform and release this song which all the money raised from it will go to the survivers :/


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mom is so well that she calls me 3 times a day to complain about absolutely everything. Then call again to say that all is well.
> She will be the death of me.


Don't you have any sisters or brothers that she can pester...um...I mean call?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I hope all is OK with you and the weather @Moozillion.
> 
> We have cooled down 10 degrees today thank goodness. We had a lovely day with the in laws. MIL had no idea we were coming. FIL did a very good job keeping it secret  We went to a local hotel for a very tasty afternoon tea: Finger sandwiches, a selection of little cakes and ... of course ... scones with strawberry jam and clotted cream  Lots of tea to drink and a glass of bubbly too


Thanks, Mum- we're fine over here! The rain came in long bands with clear areas in between, and we somehow managed to be in only the clear areas today: not a drop in our town! But raining buckets just 20 miles away! The Rivers are cresting so there will be some flooding, but nothing unexpected. We were lucky this time, so no complaints from me!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Don't you have any sisters or brothers that she can pester...um...I mean call?




we are all brothers and sisters here


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! tried a new trick this morning, when the alarm goes off count down from 5.. the science says this helps condition our brains to do things we don't want to. so NO snooze button!! on route for pickup will be there early again. working with a lad today who is training to be a pannel beater... i see and spoken out about this lads potential... today we will prove it!!! 

lets go dominate today friends!! 

OOOHHHHRRRAAHHH!!!


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning john how r u a lot colder here today


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning john how r u a lot colder here today


Good morning all. It's much cooler here today too. Still going to be dry and sunny, but a predicted high of 23C is much more bearable 

Glad to hear the storm passed relatively quietly Bea


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mom is so well that she calls me 3 times a day to complain about absolutely everything. Then call again to say that all is well.
> She will be the death of me.



Don`t be angry that your mother is calling you so often....
The day will come and you will miss these calls so much. That`s the day when she will never can call you again .....
I`ve lost my mother 5 years ago and I`m still missing her.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! tried a new trick this morning, when the alarm goes off count down from 5.. the science says this helps condition our brains to do things we don't want to. so NO snooze button!! on route for pickup will be there early again. working with a lad today who is training to be a pannel beater... i see and spoken out about this lads potential... today we will prove it!!!
> 
> lets go dominate today friends!!
> 
> OOOHHHHRRRAAHHH!!!




No snooze button any more ????? 
Counting down from 5 ? 
I think I have to count down from 20 to awake.... or not awake....
I love my snooze button ....


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all


Great morning to all !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great morning to all !




greatings gramps hope you are well


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> greatings gramps hope you are well


Me too !


----------



## johnandjade

out working at home


----------



## JSWallace

This made the National news here today!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! day off from work but lots to do. hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! day off from work but lots to do. hope everyone has a great weekend


Good morning all. This weekend's challenge is to move our tropical aquarium out of the living room as we want to paint next week. It's a big job. Something in the region of 120 litres (28 gallons) of water to be taken out before we try... We have a load of 30 litre plasterer's buckets to hold the water while we move the tank


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. This weekend's challenge is to move our tropical aquarium out of the living room as we want to paint next week. It's a big job. Something in the region of 120 litres (28 gallons) of water to be taken out before we try... We have a load of 30 litre plasterer's buckets to hold the water while we move the tank


I feel for you Linda, I did the exact same thing a few months ago, it's a big job!


----------



## johnandjade

job on


----------



## JoesMum

Here goes


The fish are in the bucket with the towel over with an air pump and something to hide under. 

Our clown loaches have gone into meltdown and are panicking (they spend most of their lives asleep or panicking  ) The towel is allowing us to move in the kitchen without them splashing water everywhere


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Here goes
> View attachment 211073
> 
> The fish are in the bucket with the towel over with an air pump and something to hide under.
> 
> Our clown loaches have gone into meltdown and are panicking (they spend most of their lives asleep or panicking  ) The towel is allowing us to move in the kitchen without them splashing water everywhere




good luck mum!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Anyone in Wales lost a Greek?
> Tortoise found on Severn Bridge rescued by motorist -BBC News
> 
> For our non British roomies, the River Severn toll bridge is over 3 miles long and connects Wales with England.


Aw what a shame I hope he has found his owner.
At least if he was leaving Wales he wouldn't have to pay the toll


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura
> View attachment 210876
> 
> 1. is Cats Ear - good food
> 2. Is broad leaf plantain - also good food
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=806#.WUpZRafTWEc


Lola loves Plantain - his favourite is the narrow leaf or ribbon plantain, if I give him a mix of those with dandies he always goes for the plantain first.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The heatwave continues 33C/92F and getting hotter
> View attachment 210880
> 
> And inside it is 28C/83F
> View attachment 210881


It was absolute murder trying to pack and help remove special plants form the school garden in that heat!
We managed to remove quite a few which have been rehomed with various members of staff and the larger ones are being fostered by me until a forever home can be found. I hired a van to get them home but my garden isn't very big and currently looks like a jungle!
We had to leave some beautiful plants that were gifted to us as we ran out of time and cannot go back to the old school site under any circumstances.
Goodness knows why - for years I've been letting myself in the back gate to water the garden in the holidays.
It would have been so much easier if we'd had a couple of days next week while the children are out.
We were all ushered out yesterday at 4 pm ish but it all feels unfinished.
What we couldn't take yesterday had to be left - very, very stressful time!
I don't think the head has a clue how difficult it has been to pack while the kids were in school - his business manager certainly doesn't!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It was absolute murder trying to pack and help remove special plants form the school garden in that heat!
> We managed to remove quite a few which have been rehomed with various members of staff and the larger ones are being fostered by me until a forever home can be found. I hired a van to get them home but my garden isn't very big and currently looks like a jungle!
> We had to leave some beautiful plants that were gifted to us as we ran out of time and cannot go back to the old school site under any circumstances.
> Goodness knows why - for years I've been letting myself in the back gate to water the garden in the holidays.
> It would have been so much easier if we'd had a couple of days next week while the children are out.
> We were all ushered out yesterday at 4 pm ish but it all feels unfinished.
> What we couldn't take yesterday had to be left - very, very stressful time!
> I don't think the head has a clue how difficult it has been to pack while the kids were in school - his business manager certainly doesn't!


And breathe... 

Well done for rescuing what you could. It's stressful moving at the best of times, but this move seems worse than most. 

Our small-scale move is complete. The aquarium is now running in the kitchen and all the fish have gone into hiding for some reason  Even the Golden Barbs that have to be the most food-motivated fish we have ever had!

We'll leave them in peace with the tank lights off for a couple of hours so they can settle down.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Here goes
> View attachment 211073
> 
> The fish are in the bucket with the towel over with an air pump and something to hide under.
> 
> Our clown loaches have gone into meltdown and are panicking (they spend most of their lives asleep or panicking  ) The towel is allowing us to move in the kitchen without them splashing water everywhere


Are your clown loaches big ones Linda?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Are your clown loaches big ones Linda?


We have 2 females and they're both about 6"/15cm. They're the oldest residents of the tank... we've had them over 15 years now. They do get into a flap over things at the best of times 

We had an ancistrus (bristle nose catfish) that we got before them, but he died last summer. 

We also have a corydora that's been there around 10 years. 

The rest of the tank is made up of assorted barbs, tetras and a lone harlequin that has outlived the rest of his shoal by a couple of years. We also have a new ancistrus... looking female at the moment. Like torts you can't tell at first.


----------



## Moozillion

Busy day today: first, driving to next town over to buy some very nice Australian superwash merino wool yarn that is on sale for only $3 USD!!!
I've used this yarn before and this is a steal!!!!!!!!
Then off w hubby to test drive a new car for him. Not buying today, just test driving. 
Have a great day, Roomies!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And breathe...
> 
> Well done for rescuing what you could. It's stressful moving at the best of times, but this move seems worse than most.
> 
> Our small-scale move is complete. The aquarium is now running in the kitchen and all the fish have gone into hiding for some reason  Even the Golden Barbs that have to be the most food-motivated fish we have ever had!
> 
> We'll leave them in peace with the tank lights off for a couple of hours so they can settle down.


Hope your fishies soon settle down and enjoy their new position in your home.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Busy day today: first, driving to next town over to buy some very nice Australian superwash merino wool yarn that is on sale for only $3 USD!!!
> I've used this yarn before and this is a steal!!!!!!!!
> Then off w hubby to test drive a new car for him. Not buying today, just test driving.
> Have a great day, Roomies!


happy shopping Bea - I love a bargain!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope your fishies soon settle down and enjoy their new position in your home.


Looking calmer already. Then more stress in a couple of weeks when we move them back


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Looking calmer already. Then more stress in a couple of weeks when we move them back





The water's still a bit cloudy after the move, but that will settle


----------



## johnandjade

he's done it again


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 211089
> 
> The water's still a bit cloudy after the move, but that will settle


Doesn't look too cloudy considering all the moving about..


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> he's done it again
> View attachment 211090
> View attachment 211091
> View attachment 211092
> View attachment 211093


Looks beautiful John


----------



## johnandjade

andors been busy!


----------



## johnandjade

2300, a very productive day  andor was insisting on giving me money so i said £20, he gave me £40  

had to put a job off as was raining and skoda took more time. tomorrow's list



dart board is for the garage


----------



## johnandjade

looking like a wee bit of summer weather on the way 



i actually can't wait to see the water beading on the car  , done too many trips on the stairs today... all 55 of em at least a hlf dozen times


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

We're having more typical British summer weather today too. Shorts and t shirts in the wash - I'm back in jeans and sweatshirt


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We're having more typical British summer weather today too. Shorts and t shirts in the wash - I'm back in jeans and sweatshirt




good morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

good morning all  need to venture to the shop, then lots to do


----------



## johnandjade

and we have power


----------



## johnandjade

next is the lighting


----------



## JoesMum

End of an era. This will be painted over tomorrow. As you can see, daughter (K) stopped growing long before son (N)


----------



## johnandjade

pulled in £70 from 2 jobs as well.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

just need to get organised for tomorrow and make my 'me time' , i am making a point of relaxation time now. i even swept out the bin shed (first in at least 3yrs its been done) , pressure washed all the bins and our enterance area. all in its been a VERY productive weekend... can't wait for tomorrow, 

ITS ONLY SMEGGIN MONDAY!! ;P


----------



## johnandjade

well as the old saying goes;

'you can't make an omelette without braking a few eggs' 

.. wish uncle adam was here to correct me 








2215, only washing and meter reading not done. 0500 tomorrow, i called the boss to ask where and who i was working tomorrow then took it from there  

today has been 100% me time


----------



## johnandjade

next weeks breakfast


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> he's done it again
> View attachment 211090
> View attachment 211091
> View attachment 211092
> View attachment 211093


WOW!!!!! You've got the MAGIC TOUCH!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

it's almost tomorrow, i have decided to kip on monty again... only slept in bed twice since jades been away. alarms set and youtube list of positivity playing.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!! You've got the MAGIC TOUCH!!!!!!



free to pass on my portfolio


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!!


Good morning John. 

Good morning everyone. Decorating has commenced in the living room. And the sun has decided to come out. Not ideal to have a really hot day when painting - never mind.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Good morning everyone. Decorating has commenced in the living room. And the sun has decided to come out. Not ideal to have a really hot day when painting - never mind.


good afternoon mum  


at least the paint will dry faster


----------



## johnandjade

home . no work tonight, just relaxing


----------



## johnandjade

2140, just had the call... boss is picking me up at home around 0620 tomorrow, off to edinburgh lol


----------



## Moozillion

Busy day: hubby traded in his 10-year old Honda Accord for a 2017 Honda Pilot. It will definitely work better for him for his work. He's very happy, so that makes me happy!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, on site and the valeters are no where to be seen


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> on site and the valeters are no where to be seen


Boo! 

Good morning John. Good morning all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
Not much new.
Raining every day. No more eggs hatched. Mom is still going insane. I'm painting Kellys car. My home owners insurance just hit $5k a year.
Kelly, Suki and I are doing alright. The torts are all well and getting gigantic.
Now, I'll do some reading and see what I've missed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A paint job starts to get rough looking in this Florida sun after about 7 or 8 years. This car is a 2010 and the clearcoat started to lift up and crack.
Paint $179. labor free.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Not much new.
> Raining every day. No more eggs hatched. Mom is still going insane. I'm painting Kellys car. My home owners insurance just hit $5k a year.
> Kelly, Suki and I are doing alright. The torts are all well and getting gigantic.
> Now, I'll do some reading and see what I've missed.


Nice work. You and John could go multi-national


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Not much new.
> Raining every day. No more eggs hatched. Mom is still going insane. I'm painting Kellys car. My home owners insurance just hit $5k a year.
> Kelly, Suki and I are doing alright. The torts are all well and getting gigantic.
> Now, I'll do some reading and see what I've missed.


Always nice to "see" you, Ed!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Not much new.
> Raining every day. No more eggs hatched. Mom is still going insane. I'm painting Kellys car. My home owners insurance just hit $5k a year.
> Kelly, Suki and I are doing alright. The torts are all well and getting gigantic.
> Now, I'll do some reading and see what I've missed.



mr ed!!!


----------



## johnandjade

well, today was interesting! arrived on site at0800... the gaffa there opened at 0815... i got 3/4 of a car done... and off goes the power!! a workman chopped through the mains!! so i blagged a lift to the other branch my boss was working in. we left around 3 and we still hit target  

just a waiting game for tomorrow's orders but a chance i'm a 0600 pick up again.


----------



## johnandjade

i also had to get another work shirt as didn't have any dry lol


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i also had to get another work shirt as didn't have any dry lol


It's rather soggy here too. I made the mistake of going out in sandles after a shower and got caught by a deluge. Wet feet!


----------



## johnandjade

got a job tomorrow night


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> he's done it again
> View attachment 211090
> View attachment 211091
> View attachment 211092
> View attachment 211093


Superb John !!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> End of an era. This will be painted over tomorrow. As you can see, daughter (K) stopped growing long before son (N)
> 
> View attachment 211156


Good idea to take a picture to remember it though.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> Not much new.
> Raining every day. No more eggs hatched. Mom is still going insane. I'm painting Kellys car. My home owners insurance just hit $5k a year.
> Kelly, Suki and I are doing alright. The torts are all well and getting gigantic.
> Now, I'll do some reading and see what I've missed.


Good to hear from you Ed.
Glad all is well - even if a little busy!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone.
Not had chance to pop in the last few days.
I'm quite worried this evening as think I've damaged a brand new £8k wall mounted computer by leaving it on too long.
I feel terrible about it and I'll have to offer to pay for it. 
Sleepless night for me tonight!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Did it overheat?


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone.
> Not had chance to pop in the last few days.
> I'm quite worried this evening as think I've damaged a brand new £8k wall mounted computer by leaving it on too long.
> I feel terrible about it and I'll have to offer to pay for it.
> Sleepless night for me tonight!




oh no  

thats what insurance is for, don't worry about it


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning you bunch of of awesome people


----------



## johnandjade

back in at base today, bring it on!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone.
> Not had chance to pop in the last few days.
> I'm quite worried this evening as think I've damaged a brand new £8k wall mounted computer by leaving it on too long.
> I feel terrible about it and I'll have to offer to pay for it.
> Sleepless night for me tonight!


If your brand new computer is damaged by being left on too long there's a fault that's covered under warranty!

Take it from an IT Technician of many years experience!

Older kit may struggle - largely due to overheating and dust build-up inside - but new kit should be capable of 24/7 running.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all  We had a very soggy night here as did most of the UK I think. 

It's grey and damp this morning. Temperatures over 30C may only be a week ago, but they already feel like a distant memory. 

I escape the paint fumes for an eSafety meeting this morning. Just for once I don't have an hour's drive to get there. In fact, it's so close I'd walk if the danger of drowning on the way there seemed smaller.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> If your brand new computer is damaged by being left on too long there's a fault that's covered under warranty!
> 
> Take it from an IT Technician of many years experience!
> 
> Older kit may struggle - largely due to overheating and dust build-up inside - but new kit should be capable of 24/7 running.



I am the same opinion. This is a case for warranty !


----------



## JoesMum

Found this big beauty on our wheelie bin today. It's an "Old Lady" moth (Mormo maura) the biggest UK species


----------



## johnandjade

mates away to pick up the next project, im waiting on a job. busy night


----------



## johnandjade

jobs done! toyota is here!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did it overheat?


Hi Ed
Relieved to say my expensive new toy was back to normal today!
Phew! What a relief.
Apparently it happens if on and not used for a while - £8k and no screen saver!!!!!
Why they didn't just give us our trusty old whiteboards like the rest of the school I don't know.
Wonder how long it will before a kid hurls a chair at it!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all  We had a very soggy night here as did most of the UK I think.
> 
> It's grey and damp this morning. Temperatures over 30C may only be a week ago, but they already feel like a distant memory.
> 
> I escape the paint fumes for an eSafety meeting this morning. Just for once I don't have an hour's drive to get there. In fact, it's so close I'd walk if the danger of drowning on the way there seemed smaller.


Hi Linda
I found an online manual as we haven't been given any hard copies and it says that if the screen is left on too long something I think called picture capture happens and is not covered by warranty, so why it doesn't have large warning on it I don't know. They've given us these lovely hi tec things but no training or instructions and we need them up and running by Monday when the kids are back. Mind you they aren't really suitable for our use - about half the size of an IWB so while we can adjust the height of them for access, kids with sight problems will struggle. They bought us 6 and all of us just wanted IWBs - we are an ungrateful bunch.


----------



## Lyn W

I thought of you today Ed when I tried my first Morning Dew - a citrus burst.
Very refreshing and only 50p!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda
> I found an online manual as we haven't been given any hard copies and it says that of the screen is left on too long something I think called picture capture happens and is not covered by warranty, so why it doesn't have large warning on it I don't know. They've given us these lovely hi tec things but no training or instructions and we need them up and running by Monday when the kids are back. Mind you they aren't really suitable for our use - about half the size of an IWB so while we can adjust the height of them for access, kids with sight problems will struggle. They bought us 6 and all of us just wanted IWBs - we are an ungrateful bunch.


Ah so it's a touch board of some sort


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ah so it's a touch board of some sort


Yup a 'ctouch laser air'
We have the office suite on it but can't get our interactive teaching resources we use a lot.
When I left today we still didn't even have internet access!
It would be great in a board room but at the moment I don't rate it as a teaching tool, although
that may change when we get used to them.


----------



## Lyn W

Well after my sleep deprived night I am heading off to bed as pretty tired so I'll see you all tomorrow but Nos Da for now and happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

in edinburgh tomorrow again, i knew this garage would be a problem and it is, the big guns been called in. 

the shuttle is clean enough to be used for the next 2!week for andor and his family who are visiting, then sell. 

only getting around 4- 5hrs sleep tonight.. going to be a hard day tomorrow. i love it


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone.
> Not had chance to pop in the last few days.
> I'm quite worried this evening as think I've damaged a brand new £8k wall mounted computer by leaving it on too long.
> I feel terrible about it and I'll have to offer to pay for it.
> Sleepless night for me tonight!


So sorry to hear this.  I hope it's not as bad as you are thinking.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> in edinburgh tomorrow again, i knew this garage would be a problem and it is, the big guns been called in.
> 
> the shuttle is clean enough to be used for the next 2!week for andor and his family who are visiting, then sell.
> 
> only getting around 4- 5hrs sleep tonight.. going to be a hard day tomorrow. i love it


Enjoy  Don't forget you need rest too though!

Good morning all!


----------



## johnandjade

good morning mum, good mornooning cold dark room. 0740, on site and no access to valet bay until the guys are in  im going to try find the GM see if there is a key. warface today!!


----------



## johnandjade

nope. the problem guy is only one with the keys


----------



## johnandjade

was wanting to work outside



ah well


----------



## johnandjade

this guy is a whopper, can see us refusing to work here


----------



## johnandjade

well i think i've done my bit, there are staff going to complain about the gaffa to the boss, and the gaffa asked if i want a job . 

i appreciate he is responsible for the standard of work, and obviously i can produce... however no chance of hitting target. 

at least i can report back things have been smoothed over, its my boss's call if we are back in but the price will have to rise in my opinion.


----------



## johnandjade

well i don't think we will be back in that garage.


----------



## johnandjade

gold star for me  (smug face) 

my big boss called the GM at the problem place... im back there tomorrow to work MY way  , he was very apologetic and asked for me back tomorrow.. thanked us for bringing the problem to his attention and he will speak to me tomorrow 

so it's game face tomorrow! gonna dominate i understand the lad is doing his job, but im not there to detail.. im there as they need build up stock cleaned for resale. target is 5... going for 7!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear this.  I hope it's not as bad as you are thinking.


Thankfully it wasn't Bea!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> gold star for me  (smug face)
> 
> my big boss called the GM at the problem place... im back there tomorrow to work MY way  , he was very apologetic and asked for me back tomorrow.. thanked us for bringing the problem to his attention and he will speak to me tomorrow
> 
> so it's game face tomorrow! gonna dominate i understand the lad is doing his job, but im not there to detail.. im there as they need build up stock cleaned for resale. target is 5... going for 7!


Don't wear yourself out John!


----------



## johnandjade

dinner, bath and bed.. 0530 again tomorrow, then week finished off running base on saturday!


----------



## JoesMum

We've been to the seaside today - about an hour away in Eastbourne in the county of Sussex. 

The pier


The famous/notorious Beachy Head


Looking east from the pier


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world, woke before my alarm, tartan spartan time!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world, woke before my alarm, tartan spartan time!!


Go get 'em John 

Good morning all


----------



## Laura1412

@JoesMum linda sorry to be a pain but before Clyde eats this is is definite sow thistle


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> @JoesMum linda sorry to be a pain but before Clyde eats this is is definite sow thistle


I'm happy with sow thistle ID


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I'm happy with sow thistle ID


Thank u so much xx


----------



## johnandjade

guess who's the daddy today 
GM told me to do my thing and he has had words with the gaffa... he's even calling me boss!! haha!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> guess who's the daddy today
> GM told me to do my thing and he has had words with the gaffa... he's even calling me boss!! haha!


Now they just need to start PAYING you what you're worth!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies hope all of you is well  any of you wonderful people know which cactus pads I can feed Clyde please


----------



## johnandjade

job done. everyone happy. just under target but finished 2hrs early.


----------



## johnandjade

home. lots of dishes, clothes and microfibre to wash. want most of the house work done so i can relax on sunday


----------



## johnandjade

ten years ago! https://stv.tv/news/west-central/1392488-glasgow-airport-attack-praise-for-heroes-ten-years-on/


Sent from my iPhone






someone else actually gave the one on fire a kicking!!


----------



## johnandjade

hardly drinking anymore!! shop for a couple buds


----------



## johnandjade

only got 4, none at all last night


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We've been to the seaside today - about an hour away in Eastbourne in the county of Sussex.
> 
> The pier
> View attachment 211412
> 
> The famous/notorious Beachy Head
> View attachment 211413
> 
> Looking east from the pier
> View attachment 211414


Another fabulous day Linda!
I used to go out with a teacher at Eastbourne College so spent quite a bit of time down there.
Lovely place but I wasn't keen to move there though and he wasn't keen to move to Wales so sadly we called it a day!
I heard he left teaching and is a millionaire now - the one that got away!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies hope all of you is well  any of you wonderful people know which cactus pads I can feed Clyde please


Hi Laura hope you and Clyde are well. 
I have trouble finding suitable Cacti in UK.
Spineless opuntia is popular in US but not seen any over here. 
Aloe Vera is OK but in small doses - Lola loves it - but it can give torts the runs so I only tend to give if he seems constipated. 
I bought some cheap Aloe in Ikea but repotted and waited about 6 months for any chemicals to grow out of it before feeding.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> only got 4, none at all last night


Good to give liver a rest.
There was something on news about death from liver damage on rise - not all from drinking but most.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all hope everyone is well.
It's Friday!!!!
Have a lot of wombling and gardening to get to grips with tomorrow.
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi Laura hope you and Clyde are well.
> I have trouble finding suitable Cacti in UK.
> Spineless opuntia is popular in US but not seen any over here.
> Aloe Vera is OK but in small doses - Lola loves it - but it can give torts the runs so I only tend to give if he seems constipated.
> I bought some cheap Aloe in Ikea but repotted and waited about 6 months for any chemicals to grow out of it before feeding.


Thanks Lyn my Clyde seems a lot better is out baskin n eating like a pig but iv seen a website called cactusfortortoise.co.uk so I'm wondering about giving it a try hope u are ok n Lola too


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies hope all of you is well  any of you wonderful people know which cactus pads I can feed Clyde please


I buy dehydrated cactus chips from one of the forum members here. I rehydrate it and mix it with soaked mazuri, and my tort gobbles it up! Since it's dehydrated it keeps well. The forum member who sells it is Will, and he operates Kapidolo Farms.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Lyn my Clyde seems a lot better is out baskin n eating like a pig but iv seen a website called cactusfortortoise.co.uk so I'm wondering about giving it a try hope u are ok n Lola too


I'll be honest and say that I wouldn't bother either. Joe never had cactus in his life. They don't need it and there's plenty of other stuff. Most of the Americans who feed it do so because they can easily buy nopales in their grocery stores or it just grows around them. It's a different climate and not in the diet of people here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> hardly drinking anymore!! shop for a couple buds


No Bud ? Shame Shame !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No Bud ? Shame Shame !!!!







whhhazzzzzzzz uuuppppp!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

2300 and basically just relaxing. met andors BIL who is a smeggin good salesman... another opportunity for me to learn and push on  

todays goals reached: 

problem garage at work, solved

microfibers washed

degus sand and fleeces all ready for change. 

rubbish/ trash taken out

living room clean 

kitchen 80% done

spare room 80%

bathroom 90% 

garage organised 

tools needed, i called a friend 

lift to work

vist tomorrow from my brother


----------



## johnandjade

18hr day :/


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> I buy dehydrated cactus chips from one of the forum members here. I rehydrate it and mix it with soaked mazuri, and my tort gobbles it up! Since it's dehydrated it keeps well. The forum member who sells it is Will, and he operates Kapidolo Farms.


Thank you @Moozillion


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I'll be honest and say that I wouldn't bother either. Joe never had cactus in his life. They don't need it and there's plenty of other stuff. Most of the Americans who feed it do so because they can easily buy nopales in their grocery stores or it just grows around them. It's a different climate and not in the diet of people here.


Thank you Linda I just keep seein stuff about cactus so was goin to give it a go


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 211489
> 
> 
> 
> whhhazzzzzzzz uuuppppp!!!!!


Great job ( Bud ) !!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> have a great weekend everyone


I'm in Disney world Florida couldn't have more fun !


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm in Disney world Florida couldn't have more fun !


Oh wow! Have fun Grandpa! We went there years ago with the children and had a fantastic time. 

Good morning all! I noticed I forgot to check in yesterday. It was kind of busy sorting things out after the painting. We haven't moved everything back as I have someone coming to clean the carpet on Tuesday. 

Also daughter has come home for the weekend which is nice


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> have a great weekend everyone


Hey John, good morning! I have a question for you. My eight year old nephew threw up in the back of my car yesterday. How on earth do I get rid of the smell????


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Hey John, good morning! I have a question for you. My eight year old nephew threw up in the back of my car yesterday. How on earth do I get rid of the smell????




oh no . i would wash it down and extract with a wet vac. it can be lingering smell that may take time


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> Oh wow! Have fun Grandpa! We went there years ago with the children and had a fantastic time.
> 
> Good morning all! I noticed I forgot to check in yesterday. It was kind of busy sorting things out after the painting. We haven't moved everything back as I have someone coming to clean the carpet on Tuesday.
> 
> Also daughter has come home for the weekend which is nice


I'm toooo old for all that walking , but it was great !!!


----------



## johnandjade

ended up working


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> ended up working


Typical! 

We went up to London and had lunch with daughter who then carried on to Southampton where she lives now. 

Had passing encounters with 3 celebs: actress Una Stubbs, musician Jools Holland and actor Danny de Vito!!!!  

You go months without spotting anyone famous and then three within an hour!


----------



## johnandjade

my neighbor hijackt me to clean his family car, then i got a good bit of machine work done on the soccer mom mobile



in another branch i haven't been before tomorrow, just in glasgow though


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Hey John, good morning! I have a question for you. My eight year old nephew threw up in the back of my car yesterday. How on earth do I get rid of the smell????


Oh no!
That's going to take a bit of shifting especially in the warm weather.
Double strength air fresheners/odour neutralisers needed!
Hope nephew is Ok though and it's not a bug he has.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello to one and all,
The weekend has flown by in a blur again.
Hope everyone has a Happy Monday and good week.
Nos Da


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> Oh no!
> That's going to take a bit of shifting especially in the warm weather.
> Double strength air fresheners/odour neutralisers needed!
> Hope nephew is Ok though and it's not a bug he has.


No not a bug but a combination of excitement, coco pops, beef burger, coke and chocolate milkshake!!! I couldn't believe one small boy could produce so much sick!!! At least I have leather seats so it didn't soak in!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all. this place is a tip


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. this place is a tip


Sounds like the Tartan Spartan has a challenge on his hands!

Good morning all!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like the Tartan Spartan has a challenge on his hands!
> 
> Good morning all!




afternoon mum . 

not a challenge, i just kicked everything out my bay  on number 4 of 5 , should be able to roll one on till tomorrow and so on... make it an easy friday 

someone was kind enough to leave a portable CD player in a car for me, it's going in the garage at home


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all. this place is a tip


Some of the things you see only in Florida:


----------



## johnandjade

sneek peek


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all!yet again not enough hours great progress on the toyota! unfortunately it's off the road as needing a wheel baring. on the plus side, the back is broken work wise. andor's BIL has been helping and even his wee brother! his mum has been feeding us, home made strawberry cheesecake tonight 2nd last sleep without jade, need to tidy house tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! called a pizza to the garage last night



hee hee. jades back tonight so busy tidying tonight:/


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Got a man coming to clean the living room carpet this morning. It was only when we shifted everything out for painting that we realised how dirty it was!

I also have ironing to do (boo!) Now that Wimbledon has started chores have to be complete before the tennis starts


----------



## JoesMum

Ironing done. The carpet has been cleaned. 

I'm now most of the way through a baking marathon: pasties and what we call "pizza roll" (bread dough spread with a layer of cooked onion, sliced mushrooms, pieces of ham, grated strong cheddar and a scatter of mixed herbs then rolled up like a swiss roll) The last pizza roll is proving now. 



Sat on the step with my tea, I've been admiring our clematis that's gone a bit mad in the last couple of weeks. 



And the tennis gets going properly in half an hour


----------



## Laura1412

Afternoon all the baking looks lovely @JoesMum im waiting for the tennis too


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

homeward bound to give the house a full valet.


----------



## JoesMum

How rude of me to forget

Happy July 4th - Independence Day - to those of you across the pond


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

JoesMum said:


> How rude of me to forget
> 
> Happy July 4th - Independence Day - to those of you across the pond


Your NEVER rude , just a great team member !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh yeah!!! have a great day guys and dolls


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world of wonderfulness! that's jade home safe and sound 

'you can lead a horse to water....


----------



## johnandjade

in another branch today... its a midden!


----------



## johnandjade

in BMW tomorrow, they keep complaining about our guys work


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! the toyota is mobile again!!!! a wee wash then up to see my wee wuman


----------



## johnandjade

all washed up ready for rhe family to finally go on adventures



24yrs old!


----------



## JoesMum

Yaay! Well done John. 

Belated hello to the CDR. Wednesday has been busy putting everything back in our living room and then a governor meeting followed by a trip to the pub. I even had to miss Andy Murray's match at Wimbledon. 

Tomorrow will be quieter. Nos da!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. Who was I kidding?

Dentist for a checkup, yoga, lunch, a little tennis and then off to my GP for a "Health Check". Something to do with my age that I got called in. Might as well take it up.


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all!


----------



## JoesMum

Pleased to say that I passed the dental checkup and also the health check. I could do with losing 8lb, which I was aware of, but my cholesterol level is normal and my risk of future heart problems is assessed at 2% which is good enough for me


----------



## BevSmith

JoesMum said:


> Pleased to say that I passed the dental checkup and also the health check. I could do with losing 8lb, which I was aware of, but my cholesterol level is normal and my risk of future heart problems is assessed at 2% which is good enough for me


Speaking of 8 pounds... I got a Garmin VevoFit device - tempted to put it on the tort's legs so she can log my walking instead.


----------



## JoesMum

BevSmith said:


> Speaking of 8 pounds... I got a Garmin VevoFit device - tempted to put it on the tort's legs so she can log my walking instead.


Hello and welcome to the CDR. 

Pull up an armadillo and relax. The one legged pirate will be over to take your drinks order shortly. 

We operate an international state of confusion in here ... with a few postcards from home and our travels and the odd (very odd if @Lyn W is about) pun


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! another placement today, i'm in charge of 5 lads... one is the guy who took me on! 

have a great day everyone, it's only smelling friday


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We're off to see my Aunt who lives on the South coast today. 

Hoping for no thunderstorm


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all lovely day today here really warm have a lovely time @JoesMum with the aunty and is this a smooth sow thistle please


----------



## BevSmith

Goooood morning!!! 

Son's surgery went well , though he's a bit of a brat on pain pills. 

Working on making some meds today at the shop.


----------



## johnandjade

BevSmith said:


> Goooood morning!!!
> 
> Son's surgery went well , though he's a bit of a brat on pain pills.
> 
> Working on making some meds today at the shop.




allo' bev ! (waves)


----------



## BevSmith

Still learning how to reply here. :'-)


----------



## BevSmith

johnandjade said:


> allo' bev ! (waves)



Happy Friday!!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all lovely day today here really warm have a lovely time @JoesMum with the aunty and is this a smooth sow thistle please


Hi Laura

Sorry I haven't been online since this morning. Looks fine to me. 

Had a lovely day. Pub lunch with aunt and finished the day seeing daughter's new home in Southampton which is only 30 minutes from where my aunt lives


----------



## JoesMum

Has anyone reminded the wool spider to get that bunting hung up that she knitted? It's hard to see if she's done it by jellyfish light, but we really ought to decorate for @Yvonne G's birthday. 

Happy Birthday from the CDR Yvonne!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening everyone.
Looks like some of you have had a busy week too.
Hope you are all well and looking forward to a good weekend.
I have visitors this weekend as my nephew and his wife are taking part in the Welsh Velathon,
so will be out supporting them on Sunday.


----------



## BevSmith

JoesMum said:


> Has anyone reminded the wool spider to get that bunting hung up that she knitted? It's hard to see if she's done it by jellyfish light, but we really ought to decorate for @Yvonne G's birthday.
> 
> Happy Birthday from the CDR Yvonne!


Happy birthday, @Yvonne!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Saturday everyone. Not so hot today, but still very humid. Currently helping son pack for his next big adventure.... a month-long tour in the USA. He flies to NYC on Monday


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone, long time no see.

Hope you're all doing well. I've been busy with school and gymnastics. Had loads of exams and failed most of them (it's okay, they were only end of years). Hurt my hip and was out of gymnastics for a while but I'm back doing it now, just being careful. The gerbils are good, they chewed a hole in their water bottle and I had a call from my mum who was panicking that they had no water. Luckily, I had a spare. Monty is as soppy as ever and spud is enjoying his outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Has anyone reminded the wool spider to get that bunting hung up that she knitted? It's hard to see if she's done it by jellyfish light, but we really ought to decorate for @Yvonne G's birthday.
> 
> Happy Birthday from the CDR Yvonne!



I almost missed this. Haven't been in the CDR for a few days. Thank you so much! Did you ever get the decorations up? Sorry I missed them!!


----------



## JoesMum

Spud's mum said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. I've been busy with school and gymnastics. Had loads of exams and failed most of them (it's okay, they were only end of years). Hurt my hip and was out of gymnastics for a while but I'm back doing it now, just being careful. The gerbils are good, they chewed a hole in their water bottle and I had a call from my mum who was panicking that they had no water. Luckily, I had a spare. Monty is as soppy as ever and spud is enjoying his outdoor enclosure.
> View attachment 212084


Hello there!

Welcome back to the CDR; we have missed you 

Sorry to hear about the exams and the hip. The only way is up from there  

Love to the gerbils, Monty and Spud. I am sure Spud is loving the hot weather we have had recently!

I never told you my best friend has a spaniel also called Monty. He's gorgeous, but daft!


----------



## spud's_mum

JoesMum said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Welcome back to the CDR; we have missed you
> 
> Sorry to hear about the exams and the hip. The only way is up from there
> 
> Love to the gerbils, Monty and Spud. I am sure Spud is loving the hot weather we have had recently!
> 
> I never told you my best friend has a spaniel also called Monty. He's gorgeous, but daft!


Aw, he's beautiful! 

Must be something about the name because my Monty is also daft


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I almost missed this. Haven't been in the CDR for a few days. Thank you so much! Did you ever get the decorations up? Sorry I missed them!!




happy birthday mrs G!!!  x


----------



## johnandjade

ahh, finally happy. took today off, rudely awoken y jade to help get her ed sheera tickets. she got em. few hrs down in the garage, just washing up and hoovering out my mates cars (2 of 4). just about to lock up when

. 

time to head up. 

have an awesome weekend all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I almost missed this. Haven't been in the CDR for a few days. Thank you so much! Did you ever get the decorations up? Sorry I missed them!!


HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, my dear Gnu! 
I am sorting some decorations forthwith! 
And I have made you some cheesecake
Enjoy!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, my dear Gnu!
> I am sorting some decorations forthwith!
> And I have made you some cheesecake
> Enjoy!


Adam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back to the CDR. So pleased to see you  I do hope you, wifey and Tidgy are well. 

I am just back from a meal out. Year 10 students (age 14-15) studying catering from my Governor school were given the opportunity to run a pop-up restaurant at a very good restaurant owned by an alumnus of the school. 

The food was fabulous. Just such a fantastic opportunity for them. If only all my Governor duties were so pleasant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome back to the CDR. So pleased to see you  I do hope you, wifey and Tidgy are well.
> 
> I am just back from a meal out. Year 10 students (age 14-15) studying catering from my Governor school were given the opportunity to run a pop-up restaurant at a very good restaurant owned by an alumnus of the school.
> 
> The food was fabulous. Just such a fantastic opportunity for them. If only all my Governor duties were so pleasant.


I've only been gone 10 minutes! 
wifey is enjoying her reading, smoke knitting and origami,Tidgy kayaking, wine tasting and yoga. 
I mainly sleep. 
I have some pop-up pterosaurs in a book Bea sent me. @Moozillion They would fit into the restaurant, I expect. 

Sounds fun, hope you're enjoying the tennis.
Love, Adam


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've only been gone 10 minutes!
> wifey is enjoying her reading, smoke knitting and origami,Tidgy kayaking, wine tasting and yoga.
> I mainly sleep.
> I have some pop-up pterosaurs in a book Bea sent me. @Moozillion They would fit into the restaurant, I expect.
> 
> Sounds fun, hope you're enjoying the tennis.
> Love, Adam


I know your definition of 10 minutes is pretty flexible in the Middle East, but it has been months since we last saw you! The Tardis's time co-ordinates are a bit out again. 

I'm so glad Tidgy is enjoying the kayaking. Is she on white water yet, or still on the flat? I am a retired paddler myself (really!); my Dad was an instructor and I competed in slalom... I was pretty good until I moved to the land of flat water and then my back gave out 

The one legged pirate might need reminding of your presence. He's been getting a little sloppy of late. The armadillos are very pleased to see you. 

As for the tennis. It's been a good summer so far. French Open, Queens and Eastbourne (which no longer clash) and now Wimbledon. We've been lucky in the ballot for the first time in years so we get to go next week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time is relative. 
I must have overslept or set my alarm incorrectly.
Today i watched "Castrovalva" part 2 in my episode of the day, episode 555, 1982, Peter Davison's first story. 
Still a way to go. 
Tidgy prefers Sand Kayaking, though she loves the water, it's been hot here so she spends a lot of the time in my paddling pool or under the shower or terrace tap. I used to like canoeing/ kayak, too, but ate my kayak in the rainforest in Myanmar when i was hungry. 
Can"t find the One-Legged Pirate, think he is hiding from me. Am overwhelmed with the enthusiastic armadillo welcome. 
Enjoy the tennis, very open this year, sadly i forgot qualifying again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@juli11 
Hi, Julian! 
How are you ?
Hope you're okay, I've been away for a few months, nice to be back, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hey, where's Adam?
> I was busy landscaping the yard this weekend and I didn't see him tonight.


I was just cleaning my room.
Took a while, I fancy. 
Hi, Kathy! 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just posted a new thread to see if anyone locally would be in the market for any of my baby Redfoot.


Oh, I so wish. 
Hi, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> He pooped in yesterday at 10.30pm according to the site stats but didn't post.


On the day in question, I pooped at 12.30. 
It's in my diary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the day in question, I pooped at 12.30.
> It's in my diary.


(the time, not the poop).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> As Adam would say
> 
> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


I would indeed.
And just did.
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The USA and the UK are frequently described as two nations divided by a common language.
> 
> It all originated in the UK, but those who migrated to the USA evolved the language differently to those back home.
> 
> It is frequently complicated by the large numbers of accents and dialects in the UK. John, for example, speaks English, but uses a lot of words that you will rarely hear outside Scotland (although they're usually understood by most in the UK)
> 
> We frequently end up translating UK English into US and vice versa in the CDR


Don't forget gibberish.
Wibble !
Where's Noel ?
@AZtortMom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I understand.
> 
> In Germany we have some different dialects. When a no native German speaker visit for example Bavaria he/she would understand/ comprehend nearly nothing from what is spoken there.
> Bavarian are a special sort of people.
> But I live in Lower Saxony and speak clear German without any dialect.


Nobody understands me, in any dialect. 
Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tregy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> The "Queens" English and American English are a little different.
> In the same way that Spanish IN Spain Is different than Spanish in say, Colombia.
> English throughout the UK is different as is English across America with some words having different meaning.
> Sometimes (a lot of time) when CDR UK members are talking about something, I don't have a clue what it's about.
> When my wife and I go to South Carolina, I have to pretty much translate things for her.


Does wife mean the same as wifey ?
Evening, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Lyn, probably you are already asleep.
> 
> And I am the lonely night owl today. I miss my bat ( Adam ).


Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

skyee said:


> are you seeking someone outside the employed people to connect with?


Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello @skyee
> Welcome to the *C* ( cold ) *D* ( dark ) *R *( room ).
> It `s a place where nice people meet to chat with each other. You are welcome if you want to join.
> But attention, it is very dark and cold here. We are sitting on armadillos and a one legged pirate serve some drinks. Don`t step on a hedgehonk and beware of the nasty meerkats.
> Sometimes a yellyfish lighten up the darkness a little bit.
> Today I miss @Tidgys Dad. He is the first member who created the CDR for us. He is our leader, the good ghost of the CDR you can say.


Bless.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, my dear Gnu!
> I am sorting some decorations forthwith!
> And I have made you some cheesecake
> Enjoy!


Hi Adam, nice to see you back here. It felt like I just met you and then you disappeared, I hope you have been doing something amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Adam, nice to see you back here. It felt like I just met you and then you disappeared, I hope you have been doing something amazing!!!!!!


My disappearance was not in any way due to you, my lovely! 
So nice to speak to you again! 
Wonderful that you are still here in the Cold and Dark. 
I have been Amazing even by my standards, and as modest as always, too. 
How have you been ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is one of the many things that make the CDR such a fun place!!


And the cheese. 
Don't forget the cheese. 
Hello, Bea, my bestest cookie maker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Th two pet shps locally that want to buy babies from me are no good.
> One sells baby redfoot on rabbit pellets. Dry. And the other has theirs on mulch, but with a high sided water bowl that the tortoises can't possibly get into to drink or soak.
> I pointed these issues out to the management and nothing was changed. So.....Sorry. Not for sale.


Bravo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I found this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Camel alert in the CDR ! Where is Adam for help ?????*


Do not worry.
I have eaten this camel. 
Raw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone  just wanted to pop in and say hello and see how everyone is doing!


Hiya, Meech! 
Sorry I missed you, you've not been about for a bit either, hope you'll be back soon!


----------



## Moozillion

ADAM!!!!! 
YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!
HOORAAAAAYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My disappearance was not in any way due to you, my lovely!
> So nice to speak to you again!
> Wonderful that you are still here in the Cold and Dark.
> I have been Amazing even by my standards, and as modest as always, too.
> How have you been ?


I enjoy the cold and the dark, It's a comfortable sort of place to lurk. 2017 a year of not very happy change for me but keep looking to the positive in everything! Not always easy though!


----------



## Bee62

Hiiiiiiiiii Adam !
So glad that you are back ! Let me embrace you and hug you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!!!
> YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!
> HOORAAAAAYYY!!!!!!!


HOORAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I enjoy the cold and the dark, It's a comfortable sort of place to lurk. 2017 a year of not very happy change for me but keep looking to the positive in everything! Not always easy though!


Indeed not.
Things will get better. 
It is necessary to have downs in order to appreciate ones ups. 
The ups will come again..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii Adam !
> So glad that you are back ! Let me embrace you and hug you !


Please hug me as often as you like. 
Nothing is better than a good hug, literally, metaphorically, physically or in cyber-space. 
Hugs back.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please hug me as often as you like.
> Nothing is better than a good hug, literally, metaphorically, physically or in cyber-space.
> Hugs back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@johnandjade 
'spect you'll be up soon. 
Love you, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Lyn W 
Cymru am byth! 
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for your back !
> Having an abscess from a bite I know well by cats. I use orchid bark for the enclosure of my torts and it works well.


Baked beans is the best substrate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I so wish.
> Hi, Ed.


Hello Adam


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Excitement overnight with Adam's arrival. I'm not sure we'll get the armadillos to calm down for quite a while yet. 

I do hope he doesn't leave it too long until his next appearance. 

I was up very early this morning for no other reason than I was too hot and couldn't lie comfortably. I feel perfectly OK ... just not sleepy ... so I got up. 

I'm currently trying to make sense of the instructions for a new automatic fish feeder for our aquarium. I might do better with the Japanese instructions. The English ones are terrible. I think I'll go search Youtube to see if some kind soul has made a video on how to program it. 

See you later


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed not.
> Things will get better.
> It is necessary to have downs in order to appreciate ones ups.
> The ups will come again..


Aah wise words indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Adam


Good morning, Ed. 
Hope all is well in your life. 
It's another beautiful morning here, the sky is so blue it almost defies blueness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Excitement overnight with Adam's arrival. I'm not sure we'll get the armadillos to calm down for quite a while yet.
> 
> I do hope he doesn't leave it too long until his next appearance.
> 
> I was up very early this morning for no other reason than I was too hot and couldn't lie comfortably. I feel perfectly OK ... just not sleepy ... so I got up.
> 
> I'm currently trying to make sense of the instructions for a new automatic fish feeder for our aquarium. I might do better with the Japanese instructions. The English ones are terrible. I think I'll go search Youtube to see if some kind soul has made a video on how to program it.
> 
> See you later


Good morning! 
I was awoken by a noisy spotless starling this morning.
I understand you've had a lot of hot weather in the UK.
Golly! 
Perhaps the instructions are in Fishese.
Ask the fish if they can read it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Aah wise words indeed!


Thanks. 
Other wise words :
"Never sleep under a reindeer if you live in an igloo."


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @johnandjade
> 'spect you'll be up soon.
> Love you, my friend.




welcome home sir


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! our dark lord has returned !! we started watching dr who last night, and mr adam is back ( insert spooky music ) 

have a smashing sunday everyone!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> welcome home sir


I thank you. 
How are you, matey ?
Seen the One-Legged Pirate this morning ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which Doctor Who episode did you watch ? 
The new series that just finished was brilliant. (mostly) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Mmm what you self medicating with?


Bud, I expect. 
Has anyone seen Gramps ?
@Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand you've had a lot of hot weather in the UK.
> .


Typical Britain. 35C one week and then rain, jeans and jumpers the next. However after that wet week it has picked up again and, down south at least, it's been at least in the high twenties ever since. Nights have been rather humid and horrible though - we could do with aircon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Evening adam u have returned


Nope.
But I have now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Typical Britain. 35C one week and then rain, jeans and jumpers the next. However after that wet week it has picked up again and, down south at least, it's been at least in the high twenties ever since. Nights have been rather humid and horrible though - we could do with aircon


We were in the 40s for most of Ramadan which made it very difficult. Back to a nice cool mid thirties now. 
No rain for weeks and weeks.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> Other wise words :
> "Never sleep under a reindeer if you live in an igloo."


I will make sure to heed the advice if I should ever find myself in a reindeer/igloo situation...


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies  hope everyone is well and Adam @Tidgy's Dad u av returned at last hope u wifey n tidgy ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies  hope everyone is well and Adam @Tidgy's Dad u av returned at last hope u wifey n tidgy ok


Good afternoon, Laura. 
wifey is fine, though currently still in bed. 
Tidgy has just returned to bed after a hearty breakfast. 
We will go out Sand-Kayaking later.
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> IT TOOK THAT LONG TO ARRIVE ?!?!


'Fraid so. 
At least one never got here at all. 
I see you haven't been on for a wee while. 
Hope you're okay, Linhdan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. A beautiful day still.
> 
> Here are a few Wiltshire postcards
> 
> Caen Hill locks on the Kennet & Avon Canal. This is the longest flight of locks in the UK - 16 one after the other!
> View attachment 203054
> 
> View attachment 203055
> 
> View attachment 203056
> 
> 
> The market town of Devizes where we are staying and partying
> View attachment 203057
> 
> View attachment 203058


Beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hawaii doesn't change their clocks either!
> 
> I wish they would just leave the clocks alone!!


Hi, Kathy. 
I agree. 
They change four times a year here. 
Ridiculous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Norton St Philip is very close to Bath which is definitely on the tourist trail


Mainly because I got married there.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thank you.
> How are you, matey ?
> Seen the One-Legged Pirate this morning ?




have never seen him... too dark in here  

all good thanks, watching dr who! on episode 10 of season 10. 

how are you all over there??


----------



## johnandjade

just organised the last of my stuff in the garage, now to get some house work done


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have never seen him... too dark in here
> 
> all good thanks, watching dr who! on episode 10 of season 10.
> 
> how are you all over there??


We're all quite splendid, ta. 
Empress of Mars was quite fun. 
The season finale is excellent, two great episodes next for you. 
I'm just deep frying a Mars Bar for The Tidge.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're all quite splendid, ta.
> Empress of Mars was quite fun.
> The season finale is excellent, two great episodes next for you.
> I'm just deep frying a Mars Bar for The Tidge.




yummy!!! fido had a cheesyburger this morning. i accidentally on purpose, chopped my sky connection so watching on the iplayer


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roomies. I hope you all have a warm and sunny sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

[email protected] said:


> DING DING


You've not been about recently.
Hope you and the leopards are okay. 
Speak soon, I trust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yummy!!! fido had a cheesyburger this morning. i accidentally on purpose, chopped my sky connection so watching on the iplayer


wifey ate all the veggies. 
So Tidgy's on sausages, mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies. I hope you all have a warm and sunny sunday.


Good afternoon, Bee. 
Fine weather for sand-kayaking.


----------



## johnandjade

check out slippers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and on to the show... we were front row, just off center
> View attachment 203510
> View attachment 203511
> View attachment 203512
> 
> 
> as we left a found...
> View attachment 203513
> 
> 
> the tour bus!!! our taxi arrived to soon so never got to say goodbye


All looks rather marvelous, must have been a dream come true for you, my friend. 
Most cunning and you looked great, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> check out slippers
> View attachment 212160


Mmmmmmmmm......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter started her job with the ecology consultancy last week. It fits round her job at the filling station.
> 
> Last week they put out squares of roof felt at regular intervals for the reptiles to hide under and bask on.
> 
> Yesterday a "reptile fence" went up to prevent new ones moving in.
> 
> Today she did her first patrol looking for reptiles to move to a new home. She wasn't expecting much as the weather hasn't been great, but ...
> 
> A juvenile slow worm (a legless lizard) about 15cm/6" long put in an appearance
> View attachment 203519
> 
> 
> And now has a new home safely away from the building work due to start there this summer. All British reptiles are scarce
> 
> Here it is moving in
> View attachment 203520


I love slow worms.
Used to keep them as a teenager. 
My favourite was called Ron.
His female was Veronica. 
And I had Aaron from the island of Flatholm in the Bristol Channel who was a blue colour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> My pool guy might join the forum. He found a Greek tortoise and I'm trying to help him get started.
> He fed him romaine and apples.
> I gave him some seeds to plant and a few ideas.
> 
> Not sure if this a Greek but the guy at the reptile store told him "Sulcata!" Even I knew that was wrong. Maybe Russian?
> 
> View attachment 203573


Lovely fellow! 
A Moroccan greek, I think, chance of a plastron shot ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And today daughter had a Yellow Necked Mouse in the mammal trap that I was able to photograph for her.
> 
> He was squeaking obscenities at us. He definitely didn't appreciate his contribution to local small mammal research
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> View attachment 203706
> 
> View attachment 203707


What a lovely fellow. 
Not familiar with this species. 
So just read up on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Attempts to lure @Tidgy's Dad with a cheese-related story from the programme
> View attachment 203716
> 
> 
> Are you going to come say hello Adam? We miss you.


Thanks. 
It's obvious that cheese is more important than sport. 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i haven't emailed him, im going on him being on a mission and do not wish to distract...
> 
> i have a funny feeling he still checks in on us though


Thanks. 
but I don't think i popped in at all from the end of March.
Sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> And today daughter had a Yellow Necked Mouse in the mammal trap that I was able to photograph for her.
> 
> He was squeaking obscenities at us. He definitely didn't appreciate his contribution to local small mammal research
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> View attachment 203706
> 
> View attachment 203707




Holy Cow! Look at the length of those whiskers!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey ate all the veggies.
> So Tidgy's on sausages, mostly.



Poor Tidgy ! I`ll call the "Tortoise Voice against Fastfood for Tortoises" to save poor Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got 2
> 
> one for ed, one for our dark lord...
> 
> 
> and one for the little boy who lives down the lane


Very pretty. 
But of no use to me. 
Put it towards something for Jade or Fido or the degus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I hope he's OK but bet he's busy in his lab with his fossils after his trip.
> He has to take a break to catch up with writing his papers occasionally.
> He'll be back when he has time.


Yup.
Lots of work done. 
Happy.
Back now. 
(I'm happy and back on the forum, not got a happy back. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Holy Cow! Look at the length of those whiskers!


Good morning, Yvonne. 
Happy days are here again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor Tidgy ! I`ll call the "Tortoise Voice against Fastfood for Tortoises" to save poor Tidgy.


Normally, I would NEVER feed Tidgy sausages. 
They are mine! 
But I have run out of bacon, so Tidgy must make do and I must share .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> our friends and neighbors, they look after our zoo when we're away... got to keep em happy!
> 
> 
> no complaints here other than missing mr adam
> 
> how is miss womblyn???


Also missing Adam is my guess.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad thanks John, can't complain - well I could - how long have you got??


Oh.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.
> Happy days are here again.



That's good. . . I'm happy you and your back are happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's good. . . I'm happy you and your back are happy.


Hope you had a nice birthday.


----------



## johnandjade

monday tomorrow... in a garage i don't like.. woohoo!!!  proper preparation prevents poor performance!! so getting organised and planning out my time, the mission continues! ... that and i will be leaving as soon as i have covered target  

keep on tortin'


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Normally, I would NEVER feed Tidgy sausages.
> They are mine!
> But I have run out of bacon, so Tidgy must make do and I must share .



Bacon ? I thought you only live on cheese the whole day long.
Do Tidgy like cheese ? The one that smells like an old poop? 
I think she`ll like it.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bacon ? I thought you only live on cheese the whole day long.
> Do Tidgy like cheese ? The one that smells like an old poop?
> I think she`ll like it.....


I eat many things. 
Mainly with cheese.
Tidgy would, i am certain, love cheese, but i would never let her let her eat any on health grounds. 
i'm trying to convince wifey it's bad for her, but she eats it anyway. 
Boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Nellys door in and out!


Wonderful! 
Top banana.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Eyes some what closed stopping by to say CDR. Evening and all the rest. I keep falling asleep standin eyscant eead tf


Hello, Ken.
hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ken.
> hope all is well in your world.


As far as that goes, I went to bed. Got a solid 11hours in bed, then while drinking my morning coffee I almost fell back asleep drinking it. Better now I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As far as that goes, I went to bed. Got a solid 11hours in bed, then while drinking my morning coffee I almost fell back asleep drinking it. Better now I think.


Have another coffee or two. 
Then some cheese.
That'll sort it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> ADAM!!! WHERE ARE YOU?!?!


HERE ! 
I'm in corner 7 .


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

3am and I'm up to see son off on his big adventure. 

JoesDad is taking son and friend to Heathrow and they fly to JFK via Geneva today. We finally get the lads home on August 15th. 

I admit to feeling anxious about the whole thing... not excessively so, just normal "I'm his Mum" stuff... it can't be helped


----------



## BevSmith

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 3am and I'm up to see son off on his big adventure.
> 
> JoesDad is taking son and friend to Heathrow and they fly to JFK via Geneva today. We finally get the lads home on August 15th.
> 
> I admit to feeling anxious about the whole thing... not excessively so, just normal "I'm his Mum" stuff... it can't be helped


Safe travels to them! Such a wonderfully exciting adventure!

I bet you're ready for them to be back already!!


----------



## BevSmith

Good night, everyone. 

We got a new piggie this weekend and she's super sweet. She followed the sulcata around for a bit, and then quickly lost interest. I didn't capture a pic of that, but here is a cute photo of our new girl.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was just cleaning my room.
> Took a while, I fancy.
> Hi, Kathy!
> Hope you are well.




Hello Aaadam!!! We have missed you!! 

That must have been one dirty room!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 3am and I'm up to see son off on his big adventure.
> 
> JoesDad is taking son and friend to Heathrow and they fly to JFK via Geneva today. We finally get the lads home on August 15th.
> 
> I admit to feeling anxious about the whole thing... not excessively so, just normal "I'm his Mum" stuff... it can't be helped




good morning mum! enjoy the quiet time


----------



## johnandjade

BevSmith said:


> Good night, everyone.
> 
> We got a new piggie this weekend and she's super sweet. She followed the sulcata around for a bit, and then quickly lost interest. I didn't capture a pic of that, but here is a cute photo of our new girl.
> 
> View attachment 212245




good evenooning bev, cute little piggy


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Hello Aaadam!!! We have missed you!!
> 
> That must have been one dirty room!!!




hi 5!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, thank smeg it's monday!! 

soo.. we get our messages (groceries) delivered, they bring it in stackable boxes... i have blagged a few  .. instant degu drawers!




ratchet strap and carboard base for now. 

and obviously the lovely furry friends


hope saying hello and him'ish hiding 



baldrick wants a biscuit and neo wants the girls 


fidos waiting for breakfast

have a great day everyone, let's go be awesome!


----------



## johnandjade

i love this walk in,



top of the road and



bootiful


----------



## johnandjade

part 2



running early and feeling superbly 





breakfast


----------



## JoesMum

Those views on your walk are a lovely way to start your day John 

Good morning. Up for the second time. I think JoesDad and I will be having an early night tonight. Andy Murray is on second on Centre Court so I should manage to stay awake for that. The Federer match afterwards might be more of a challenge if it goes on too late.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 3am and I'm up to see son off on his big adventure.
> 
> JoesDad is taking son and friend to Heathrow and they fly to JFK via Geneva today. We finally get the lads home on August 15th.
> 
> I admit to feeling anxious about the whole thing... not excessively so, just normal "I'm his Mum" stuff... it can't be helped



It is never easy when kids become independent, and a mother will always feel anxious, even when her "kid" is 40 years old .....
 

So don`t worry, your feelings are understandable for everyone.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR.
After a few days with hot weather today it is rainy and colder again. No outdoor tortoise weather.
Good to have an own artificial sun that shines every day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 3am and I'm up to see son off on his big adventure.
> 
> JoesDad is taking son and friend to Heathrow and they fly to JFK via Geneva today. We finally get the lads home on August 15th.
> 
> I admit to feeling anxious about the whole thing... not excessively so, just normal "I'm his Mum" stuff... it can't be helped


He'll be fine and enjoy the experience, I'm sure.
Good morning, Linda. 
It's another glorious day here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Safe travels to them! Such a wonderfully exciting adventure!
> 
> I bet you're ready for them to be back already!!


Good morning and wibble to you. 
I'm afraid i've missed your arrival into the Cold Dark Room, but hope you're learning your way about okay. 
I'm Adam and I'm back for the Biroomiversary in a few days time. 
Hoping to find out lots about you as I read through the months of posts I've missed. 
Coffee ?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam,

hope you, wifey and Tidgy are well.
Here it`s actually raining cats and dogs......
I think I`ll go outside and catch some of them.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Good night, everyone.
> 
> We got a new piggie this weekend and she's super sweet. She followed the sulcata around for a bit, and then quickly lost interest. I didn't capture a pic of that, but here is a cute photo of our new girl.
> 
> View attachment 212245


Love piggies. 
Here's a fellow we met studying the restaurant menus in Spain last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hello Aaadam!!! We have missed you!!
> 
> That must have been one dirty room!!!


I like to take my time and do it properly. 
Hello, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, thank smeg it's monday!!
> 
> soo.. we get our messages (groceries) delivered, they bring it in stackable boxes... i have blagged a few  .. instant degu drawers!
> View attachment 212268
> View attachment 212269
> 
> 
> ratchet strap and carboard base for now.
> 
> and obviously the lovely furry friends
> View attachment 212270
> 
> hope saying hello and him'ish hiding
> 
> View attachment 212271
> 
> baldrick wants a biscuit and neo wants the girls
> View attachment 212272
> 
> fidos waiting for breakfast
> 
> have a great day everyone, let's go be awesome!


Good afternoon, John.
Good afternoon, degus.
Good afternoon, Fido. 
Anyone for tennis ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Those views on your walk are a lovely way to start your day John
> 
> Good morning. Up for the second time. I think JoesDad and I will be having an early night tonight. Andy Murray is on second on Centre Court so I should manage to stay awake for that. The Federer match afterwards might be more of a challenge if it goes on too late.


Think Murray has a chance this year ? 
Federer, Nadal, Djokovic all playing very well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> After a few days with hot weather today it is rainy and colder again. No outdoor tortoise weather.
> Good to have an own artificial sun that shines every day.
> View attachment 212284


Morning, Sabine, morning torties.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> hope you, wifey and Tidgy are well.
> Here it`s actually raining cats and dogs......
> I think I`ll go outside and catch some of them.....


Not likely to be rain for months here, barring a few spots in the evening if it thunders. 
be nice to the cats and dogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

.


johnandjade said:


> we have a chap who likes to park his car in the most awkward places, or takes up 2 spaces... apparently he's been spotted staggering out the car, i look out the window this morning and
> View attachment 204319
> View attachment 204320


The culprit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning from the far west everyone, I hope y'all have a great Sunday!


Hello, Stuart.
Hope you're enjoying your summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo' mooz
> 
> i recived an email from ed recently saying he was taking a brake also... perhaps he and adam have run off together


OOoooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You've found us out! 
Ed, we've been rumbled. 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Think Murray has a chance this year ?
> Federer, Nadal, Djokovic all playing very well.


My money is on a Federer-Nadal final. I'd love Murray to prove me wrong. 

I've done some gardening this morning - cut the lawn, or rather cut the weeds as the grass is hardly growing, and pruned my Bay bush and the cotoneaster. 

It feels a bit sad and strange doing it without having to defend my feet and ankles from Joe 

Then I made a batch of Date & Apple chutney because our recent cheese consumption has cleared us out! That needs to stand for a couple of days before potting. 

Now I'm watching Jo Konta at Wimbledon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My money is on a Federer-Nadal final. I'd love Murray to prove me wrong.
> 
> I've done some gardening this morning - cut the lawn, or rather cut the weeds as the grass is hardly growing, and pruned my Bay bush and the cotoneaster.
> 
> It feels a bit sad and strange doing it without having to defend my feet and ankles from Joe
> 
> Then I made a batch of Date & Apple chutney because our recent cheese consumption has cleared us out! That needs to stand for a couple of days before potting.
> 
> Now I'm watching Jo Konta at Wimbledon


I've just been reading about your collecting Joe's ashes. haven't got as far as the scattering as you were waiting for your son to come home. 
Poor Joe, very sad. 
wifey just stocked up on cheese. Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
There's about 10 players who could win the ladies singles. very interesting this year, especially with Kerber just having been knocked out after struggling last time out. Konta has taken the first set but has just been broken in the second.


----------



## Moozillion

My goodness, you've been a VERY busy boy, reading up on ALL our threads here, Adam!!!! 

Shopping day planned: my comfy leather clogs that I wear EVERY WHERE are finally coming apart in several places, so will try to remember where I got them and get another pair. Then groceries. May go work out at the YMCA, but that's 50:50 for now! It's a FAMILY YMCA, by the way: not just for "young men!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My goodness, you've been a VERY busy boy, reading up on ALL our threads here, Adam!!!!
> 
> Shopping day planned: my comfy leather clogs that I wear EVERY WHERE are finally coming apart in several places, so will try to remember where I got them and get another pair. Then groceries. May go work out at the YMCA, but that's 50:50 for now! It's a FAMILY YMCA, by the way: not just for "young men!"


Good morning, Mooz! 
I still have 1,894 messages to read, but I shall read every one. 
I should be doing shopping today too, but i've managed to persuade Zak to come over so I've got an excuse to do nothing.
Entertaining is so time-consuming. 
Good luck with clog hunting. Holland have a lot of clogs, I recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....................and that's too cheesy for my liking.


Too cheesy ...............?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> Mom is a bit better. She truly is a tough old girl.
> Thanks for all the well wishes.


Hope your mum is currently well, Ed.
Please send her my love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Konta wins! 
First British woman to get to the last 8 since 1984. 
And the other girl's coach was sending her hand signals, not allowed. 
Naughty naughty but doesn't matter now.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon all hope everyone is well I'm watching tennis djokovic is my favourite glad Konta is thru


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Sabine, morning torties.


Hello Sabine you have got some lovely tortoises


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope your mum is currently well, Ed.
> Please send her my love.


Thanks.
She is driving myself and everyone involved completely insane.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all!


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening john hope u ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Booooo~


Hi, Austin! 
Still about ?
How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all hope everyone is well I'm watching tennis djokovic is my favourite glad Konta is thru


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Some great tennis today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!


Good evening to you, sirrah!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Some great tennis today.


Yea adam some good stuff Djokovic on after nadal so I'm waiting patiently he's my favourite


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> She is driving myself and everyone involved completely insane.


Hope your ok ed bless ur mum


----------



## JoesMum

I moved from Konta to channel hopping for Konta and Murray making a mess of it simultaneously then to Murray full time then Federer and finally Nadal... 

Needless to say dinner is late this evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea adam some good stuff Djokovic on after nadal so I'm waiting patiently he's my favourite


Should have moved the Djokovic match to centre which is empty. It's getting late and rain (whatever that is) forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I moved from Konta to channel hopping for Konta and Murray making a mess of it simultaneously then to Murray full time then Federer and finally Nadal...
> 
> Needless to say dinner is late this evening


And the for the rest of the week.........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Happy Easter everyone and a Happy Birthday to my beautiful bride!
> View attachment 204975


WOW! 
They are both beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 204977
> 
> 
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


Eggstraordinary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Makes you wonder why some people even bother getting married.


I often wonder that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've spoken to John.
> I couldn't understand a single word.


I understood everything he said if i remember correctly.


----------



## johnandjade

completely forgot! it's only fidos birthday!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Damn! John! What have you done to your toe?! Or should I ask: is the other guy alive???


Ewa, my cousin! 
I'm back, how are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> completely forgot! it's only fidos birthday!!!


Happy Birthday Fido!!!!!!!!! 
Hurrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have fun and lots of treats!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understood everything he said if i remember correctly.


Yes

It was a joke


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> 
> It was a joke


So was my comment.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should have moved the Djokovic match to centre which is empty. It's getting late and rain (whatever that is) forecast for tomorrow.


Yea iv been sat waiting all this time now no tennis I agree Adam should av gone on Centre after federe


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> completely forgot! it's only fidos birthday!!!


Happy birthday Fido


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Yea iv been sat waiting all this time now no tennis I agree Adam should av gone on Centre after federe


The problem was that by the time it was obvious that this wasn't going to finish quickly, Centre Court was empty and there weren't many people anywhere else either. 

What a match though. Both playing brilliantly and Nadal refusing to lose. Good win by Muller in the end. 

Did you watch the last Lions test match Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea iv been sat waiting all this time now no tennis I agree Adam should av gone on Centre after federe


Still, Nadal out.
what a match that was!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The problem was that by the time it was obvious that this wasn't going to finish quickly, Centre Court was empty and there weren't many people anywhere else either.
> 
> What a match though. Both playing brilliantly and Nadal refusing to lose. Good win by Muller in the end.
> 
> Did you watch the last Lions test match Adam?


No, my reception wasn't working for that.
Read all about it later, but it's not the same.


----------



## [email protected]

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've not been about recently.
> Hope you and the leopards are okay.
> Speak soon, I trust.


Hi, we are both well I just got extremely busy lately haha. Flash is doing great he is a monster and growing well. We are awesome . I just wish I could see him as often as I use to but it's winter here and Flash goes to bed quite early in winter. Weird but true.


----------



## [email protected]

Flash munching


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

[email protected] said:


> Hi, we are both well I just got extremely busy lately haha. Flash is doing great he is a monster and growing well. We are awesome . I just wish I could see him as often as I use to but it's winter here and Flash goes to bed quite early in winter. Weird but true.


Oh, of course, i forgot, you're in South Africa, a whole continent south of me. 
But glad to here you and Flash/Barry are doing well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

[email protected] said:


> Flash munching


He's looking good.
And there's not much wrong with his appetite.


----------



## JSWallace

The appreciation of tennis gene seems to have bypassed me! But I do have three weeks of the Tour de France to enjoy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> The appreciation of tennis gene seems to have bypassed me! But I do have three weeks of the Tour de France to enjoy


I used to watch that, but find it difficult now after all the drugs stuff every year.


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Hatch Day to you,
Happy Hatch Day to you,
Happy Hatch Day, Dear Fido,
Happy Hatch Day to yoooooooooooooouuuu!!!!! 

@johnandjade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Happy Hatch Day to you,
> Happy Hatch Day to you,
> Happy Hatch Day, Dear Fido,
> Happy Hatch Day to yoooooooooooooouuuu!!!!!
> 
> @johnandjade


Most splendid! 
Afternoon, Mooz.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to watch that, but find it difficult now after all the drugs stuff every year.


Yes true cycling doesn't have the best record when it comes to drug cheats. I think it is maybe a cleaner sport than it used to be, well I hope so anyway


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes true cycling doesn't have the best record when it comes to drug cheats. I think it is maybe a cleaner sport than it used to be, well I hope so anyway


I think they test so often for so many substances there must be some sort of reduction in cheating. 
But it seems elbowing is on the increase!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So was my comment.


He actually has a very pleasant voice and I Love the accent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He actually has a very pleasant voice and I Love the accent


Agreed. 
i'm still very curious about yours.
And some of the others. 
Any word from Gillian ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mooz!
> I still have 1,894 messages to read, but I shall read every one.
> I should be doing shopping today too, but i've managed to persuade Zak to come over so I've got an excuse to do nothing.
> Entertaining is so time-consuming.
> Good luck with clog hunting. Holland have a lot of clogs, I recall.



Still 1.894 messages to read ?
It is totally clear : You have been away for too long ....


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Hello Sabine you have got some lovely tortoises



Hi Laura, thank you ! I do my very best to be a good tort mummy.


----------



## Bee62

[email protected] said:


> Flash munching



A beautiful tortoise !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they test so often for so many substances there must be some sort of reduction in cheating.
> But it seems elbowing is on the increase!


So it would appear, easier to detect elbows than illicit drugs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Still 1.894 messages to read ?
> It is totally clear : You have been away for too long ....


Indeed.
Only 1,495 to go now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> i'm still very curious about yours.
> And some of the others.
> Any word from Gillian ?


Just by email.
She is fine.
She was harassed by a member she will not mention


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just by email.
> She is fine.
> She was harassed by a member she will not mention


I knew she'd had a problem. 
She e-mailed me a while back but i though it would have blown over by now. 
I'll e-mail her..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I removed my baby tortoise for sale ad from Craigslist.
> I can't deal with idiots.
> I'm losing faith in humanity.
> The last two texts were from two separate morons with the same idea.
> "I'll give you $100 for two."
> I placed the emphasis on EXPERIENCED KEEPERS ONLY.
> I even suggested that they should be tortoise forum members.
> It looks like I'll be keeping them...Unless I hear from a few local members.
> Or I can hide them in one of @Pearly suitcases when she's in so. Florida this summer.


This all sounds like a nightmare. 
I would have four of them, given the chance.
(and assuming I passed your stringent ownership exam.) .


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning! fido thanks you all for the birthday wishes 

it's jades birthday today!! i'm back in the garage i don't like


----------



## JSWallace

I'm going to daughters graduation today, going to be a very proud Mum! Shame it's raining though after so many days of glorious weather.


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to daughters graduation today, going to be a very proud Mum! Shame it's raining though after so many days of glorious weather.




good morning miss jane, hope you and daughter have a great day


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! fido thanks you all for the birthday wishes
> 
> it's jades birthday today!! i'm back in the garage i don't like


Happy Birthday Fido and Jade 



JSWallace said:


> I'm going to daughters graduation today, going to be a very proud Mum! Shame it's raining though after so many days of glorious weather.


Enjoy the day! Proud Mum times are great . 

Good morning all!

Facebook just reminded me of this photo taken 6 years ago - Joe demonstrating that steps are a minor inconvenience. He was caught in the act on this occasion, but we found him in the house more than once. 



And exciting news - JoesDad went on TicketMaster at 9am when Wimbledon releases a load of tickets for the next day.... and we're going! Postcards from Centre Court, the one with a roof, tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Fido and Jade
> 
> 
> Enjoy the day! Proud Mum times are great .
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Facebook just reminded me of this photo taken 6 years ago - Joe demonstrating that steps are a minor inconvenience. He was caught in the act on this occasion, but we found him in the house more than once.
> View attachment 212362
> 
> 
> And exciting news - JoesDad went on TicketMaster at 9am when Wimbledon releases a load of tickets for the next day.... and we're going! Postcards from Centre Court, the one with a roof, tomorrow!




morning mum! great picture, bless . 

hope you enjoy the tennis


----------



## johnandjade

this place is full of roasters!


----------



## johnandjade

positivity, positivity, positivity!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to daughters graduation today, going to be a very proud Mum! Shame it's raining though after so many days of glorious weather.



I wish you both a nice day !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Fido and Jade
> 
> 
> Enjoy the day! Proud Mum times are great .
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Facebook just reminded me of this photo taken 6 years ago - Joe demonstrating that steps are a minor inconvenience. He was caught in the act on this occasion, but we found him in the house more than once.
> View attachment 212362
> 
> 
> And exciting news - JoesDad went on TicketMaster at 9am when Wimbledon releases a load of tickets for the next day.... and we're going! Postcards from Centre Court, the one with a roof, tomorrow!



A cute picture of Joe. Torts are so clever !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! fido thanks you all for the birthday wishes
> 
> it's jades birthday today!! i'm back in the garage i don't like


Happy Birthday, Jade! 
Hope you have a smashing day. 
Good afternoon, John. 
Just one day at this garage ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to daughters graduation today, going to be a very proud Mum! Shame it's raining though after so many days of glorious weather.


Good afternoon, Jane.
Hope you're having a marvelous day and well done to daughter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Fido and Jade
> 
> 
> Enjoy the day! Proud Mum times are great .
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> Facebook just reminded me of this photo taken 6 years ago - Joe demonstrating that steps are a minor inconvenience. He was caught in the act on this occasion, but we found him in the house more than once.
> View attachment 212362
> 
> 
> And exciting news - JoesDad went on TicketMaster at 9am when Wimbledon releases a load of tickets for the next day.... and we're going! Postcards from Centre Court, the one with a roof, tomorrow!


Hooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your day and especially tomorrow! Murray with a bit of luck. 
Tidgy Hillary rather loves steps, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A cute picture of Joe. Torts are so clever !


Good afternoon, CCL Bee! 
Tidgy is a genius often cunningly disguised as a total idiot.
Rather like me , actually .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has a graduate job offer! And it's the one she wants too
> 
> It looks like she's moving to Southampton


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are just heading home from London having been to see an episode of QI recorded.
> 
> For those not in the UK: QI is a tv comedy quiz show. Tickets are free, but you have to queue early as there's no guarantee of entry. They want a full studio.
> 
> We were sat in the second row. Very funny. Really enjoyed it.


I used to ask QI questions in the Cold Dark Room a while back. 
Love the show. 
Bumped into Alan Davies stranded in Malaga a couple of years back. 
And years before that, he chatted up wifey on the train and gave her his phone number.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh!!! And I got today a baby leopard tortoise from Jodie. I was lucky enough that Jodie allowed me to hand pick him out so I just had to go and pick the one with all the double, split scutes. He looks like he has a zipper down the center of his carapace.
> View attachment 206411
> View attachment 206412


Most gorgeous! 
has the little fella settled in okay ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday, Jade!
> Hope you have a smashing day.
> Good afternoon, John.
> Just one day at this garage ?




was only for one day yesterday


----------



## johnandjade

what a day. target of 15 as 3 of us... 12 done and i done 6 of them. lads are terrible! i don't like where this company is going, think i'm going to tell my boss to drop my wage and put me back at base permanently. my potential is being wasted and i feel i'm being taken advantage of. grrr! 

quick pint then off to get jade a card and a bottle


----------



## Moozillion

Just got off the phone with my dad: he's 94 today! He has both Parkinson's and dementia, and is most alert and able to talk in the mornings. Today was pretty good: he knew who I was, which is a bonus! 
His caregivers show him pictures of the different family members every day so he can work on remembering everyone's name, but it's always a 50:50 shot that he'll get it right.
But he was pleasant and is generally cooperative with his care givers, so it's all good. He lives in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida under the watchful eye of one of my sisters- my other sisters, brother and I intend to nominate her for sainthood!


----------



## johnandjade

card, flowers, btl of baileys (yuck) and a wee cake. johnny cab called and calling in for tea


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Just got off the phone with my dad: he's 94 today! He has both Parkinson's and dementia, and is most alert and able to talk in the mornings. Today was pretty good: he knew who I was, which is a bonus!
> His caregivers show him pictures of the different family members every day so he can work on remembering everyone's name, but it's always a 50:50 shot that he'll get it right.
> But he was pleasant and is generally cooperative with his care givers, so it's all good. He lives in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida under the watchful eye of one of my sisters- my other sisters, brother and I intend to nominate her for sainthood!




go dad!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Just got off the phone with my dad: he's 94 today! He has both Parkinson's and dementia, and is most alert and able to talk in the mornings. Today was pretty good: he knew who I was, which is a bonus!
> His caregivers show him pictures of the different family members every day so he can work on remembering everyone's name, but it's always a 50:50 shot that he'll get it right.
> But he was pleasant and is generally cooperative with his care givers, so it's all good. He lives in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida under the watchful eye of one of my sisters- my other sisters, brother and I intend to nominate her for sainthood!


And Happy Birthday to your Dad too


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And Happy Birthday to your Dad too




oh i missed that!! 'appy burfffday mooz's daddy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what a day. target of 15 as 3 of us... 12 done and i done 6 of them. lads are terrible! i don't like where this company is going, think i'm going to tell my boss to drop my wage and put me back at base permanently. my potential is being wasted and i feel i'm being taken advantage of. grrr!
> 
> quick pint then off to get jade a card and a bottle


Or you could combine the two and get her a cardboard bottle! 
Otherwise known as a carton.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just got off the phone with my dad: he's 94 today! He has both Parkinson's and dementia, and is most alert and able to talk in the mornings. Today was pretty good: he knew who I was, which is a bonus!
> His caregivers show him pictures of the different family members every day so he can work on remembering everyone's name, but it's always a 50:50 shot that he'll get it right.
> But he was pleasant and is generally cooperative with his care givers, so it's all good. He lives in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida under the watchful eye of one of my sisters- my other sisters, brother and I intend to nominate her for sainthood!


A good age, to be sure.
Happy birthday, Bea's dad! 
What a lot of birthdays at the moment.
'Bout time i had another one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The cathedral
> View attachment 206800
> 
> 
> And a Hereford Bull (excellent eating although this subspecies is a bit tough  )
> View attachment 206801


I just love all your photos, Linda. 
Such beautiful places, many of which I have fond memories of, some new to me. 
Wonderful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brilliant from Halep and Konta in the Wimbledon Quarter finals for ladies. 
Deciding set! 
Umpire goes to speak to Halep as Konta has gone to powder her nose. 
Halep swings racket at umpire who ducks and scarpers. 
Wonder what he said ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on to dads car.. it's getting a quick one. next hob might get me use of a garage so it priority.
> View attachment 206805
> View attachment 206806


And your photos are brilliant too, John! 
Funny, real and always entertaining.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, CCL Bee!
> Tidgy is a genius often cunningly disguised as a total idiot.
> Rather like me , actually .



Good afternoon Sir Adam !
Genius often comes along like total idiots
Good to have one genius in your family !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Sir Adam !
> Genius often comes along like total idiots
> Good to have one genius in your family !


Hello, hello, hello! 
Having a good day ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Just got off the phone with my dad: he's 94 today! He has both Parkinson's and dementia, and is most alert and able to talk in the mornings. Today was pretty good: he knew who I was, which is a bonus!
> His caregivers show him pictures of the different family members every day so he can work on remembering everyone's name, but it's always a 50:50 shot that he'll get it right.
> But he was pleasant and is generally cooperative with his care givers, so it's all good. He lives in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida under the watchful eye of one of my sisters- my other sisters, brother and I intend to nominate her for sainthood!



Happy birthday to your father ! 94 years is a really high age. Luckily he had a good day and he knew you.
My father is 89 years old but healthy for this high age and not anyway dement. He lives in a retirement home and I visited him yesterday,


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, hello, hello!
> Having a good day ?



Yes, I am still having a good day ! No working, only my holiday cats ( and my own ) to look after.


----------



## Bee62

Hi and by, I am on my way out to do my "animal round". Hope to speak you later !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant from Halep and Konta in the Wimbledon Quarter finals for ladies.
> Deciding set!
> Umpire goes to speak to Halep as Konta has gone to powder her nose.
> Halep swings racket at umpire who ducks and scarpers.
> Wonder what he said ?


Excellent win by Konta. Dinner is running late... again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I am still having a good day ! No working, only my holiday cats ( and my own ) to look after.


 I have wifey and Tidgy to look after. 
Quite enough for me. 
Glad you're having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Excellent win by Konta. Dinner is running late... again!


Told you! 
Indeed, a great win in a super match. 
Unfortunate that some berk shouted out in the last point and clearly distracted Halep. 
For you none tennis fans this is the first time the UK has had a woman in the semis at Wimbledon since 1978. 
I remember it. 
i was 12.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Greta16 said:


> Beautiful!


Hello, and a rather belated welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
Sorry i've been away sand skating in the Sahara. 
I hope the One-Legged Pirate brought you something nice and the jellyfish and Roommates behaved themselves. 
And trust that Hermie is doing well! 
Wibble on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JaymeFrances said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in this thread guys!
> Joesmum your pictures are beautiful, I'm uk too but the weather is miserable here!!


Crikey! 
Another new visitor! 
Welcome! Welcome Welcome!
Cheese ? Coffee ?
Custard Cream ?
Grab an armadillo and join us again soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The CDR has become a place where we share where we live and where we go so all around the world we're learning a bit more about this planet and how our customs vary


Indeed, I have just been reading up on the competitive Finnish sport of wife-carrying, for example.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kathyth said:


> Good morning everyone. I can't tolerate the cold, so I can't stay. Just wanted to step in and wish everyone a good day.


It's always warmer when you pop in, Kathy! 
Hello.
Sorry I missed you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....constructed by the army I believe.
> When I take a my outdoor ed group there all think they're on I'm a Celebrity!


And you can evict them, one by one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Hope you are all well.
> I've had a busy week yet again with reports (still) and preps for the move to a new school.
> Also did our day's sailing on the Challenge Wales Yacht/tall ship on Weds - that was fantastic, but very tiring as we had to work as part of the crew on it.
> Sailed From Cardiff Bay around Steep Holm and Flat Holm islands towards Weston Super Mare (for those of you that may know the Bristol Channel) I'll have to try to get some pics off the school camera.
> The weather was glorious - so we were very lucky - and the kids were great....nobody had to walk the plank!
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.
> TTFN


wifey and i used to live in Weston Super Mare. 
You could've visited our old house.
If you'd landed and got off the boat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CalifornianReptile said:


> Hello!


And "Hello!" to you. (rather belatedly) . 
Welcome, grab a beverage and watch out for the hedgehogs who are most active today, but friendly if you can avoid sitting on one.
Paper plate ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey and i used to live in Weston Super Mare.
> You could've visited our old house.
> If you'd landed and got off the boat.


Might have told you before that we lived in Worlebury once upon a time. Overlooking Monks' Steps and Kewstoke bay


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. And I especially love the pictures.






*
Fish slapping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Might have told you before that we lived in Worlebury once upon a time. Overlooking Monks' Steps and Kewstoke bay


Yup, not a bad area at all, really, rather nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning! up nice and early today going to try get out with my neighbor and the beetle after work, to my mates garage with the possibility of it selling!
> 
> weather here is back to normal, waterproofs needed... guess we have had our summer
> 
> hope everyone has a great day, lets go kick butt!!!


I went out with my beetle today after our lesson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I've never had rhubarb before


KEVIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow! 
It's been a long, long time...........................
Welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
Please grab a passing armadillo and let me serve you a beverage as the One-legged Pirate has gone AWOL. 
I haven't seen the Snow leopard recently either, but it is pretty dark. 
How are you, sir ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And this is also the season for "love bugs" (Plecia nearctica). They are a type of march fly that have massive swarms in late spring and again in late summer. They are smallish- 1 cm or so, but they mate end to end and STAY stuck together as they fly, drift around. So that makes the pair about 1 inch long. They don't bite or sting but have been "awarded" semi-pest status because they occur in such huge numbers. They crawl all over you when you're outside and are attracted to light colors, so white doors and walls attract ESPECIALLY large swarms! Getting into and out of stores and restaurants means running the gauntlet of these harmless little swarming bugs.
> The biggest problem is that when you drive through a swarm of love bugs, which is absolutely unavoidable, they get squashed all over the front of your car, windshield and grill. Their bodies are slightly acidic, and if you leave the squashed bugs for more than an hour, they are VERY difficult to get off. The mild acidity and scrubbing can damage your car's paint. Besides, it's really gross to drive while peering through a mat of squashed insect bodies. During love bug season, it's best to wash at least the front half of your car DAILY to minimize damage. Happily, love bug season only lasts a couple of weeks each time.
> If you are interested in bugs, mold and fungus, then come on down to Louisiana!!!!!


Love all your interesting and informative posts, Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant from Halep and Konta in the Wimbledon Quarter finals for ladies.
> Deciding set!
> Umpire goes to speak to Halep as Konta has gone to powder her nose.
> Halep swings racket at umpire who ducks and scarpers.
> Wonder what he said ?




wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


I think you may be right.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> KEVIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wow!
> It's been a long, long time...........................
> Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Please grab a passing armadillo and let me serve you a beverage as the One-legged Pirate has gone AWOL.
> I haven't seen the Snow leopard recently either, but it is pretty dark.
> How are you, sir ?



I am well, how about you and Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from Folkestone.
> 
> 21C / 68 F. No wind. English Channel like a millpond. Good view of the coast of France 20 miles across the sea.
> 
> View attachment 208159
> 
> View attachment 208160
> 
> The Leas Cliff Lift. Sadly just been closed permanently as the cost of restoration and repair is too high
> View attachment 208161
> 
> The tide was out!
> View attachment 208162
> 
> Most of the beaches on this part of the coast are pebbles, but this one has sand
> View attachment 208163
> 
> Map to show where Folkestone is
> View attachment 208164


Folkestone was where I glued the bedroom together. 
went fossil collecting there a couple of times, thousands of specimens and two new species found.
Happy days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I am well, how about you and Tidgy?


We're great, thanks, Tidgy's been practicing her paragliding this afternoon, wifey's mostly asleep and i have been catching up on the months of posts I missed while I was doing some writing. 
So glad you're back, used to have fun on Chat.


----------



## JSWallace

Hi everybody. I have had such a brilliant day at daughters graduation. I hadn't realised it would be such a grand occasion and the music was superb. It actually moved me to tears. Definitely a day to remember . This is the Great Hall at Birmingham University.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi everybody. I have had such a brilliant day at daughters graduation. I hadn't realised it would be such a grand occasion and the music was superb. It actually moved me to tears. Definitely a day to remember . This is the Great Hall at Birmingham University.


Glad you had such a nice day, Jane.
One of life's precious moments.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had such a nice day, Jane.
> One of life's precious moments.


It certainly was. Definitely one to treasure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so my package...
> View attachment 208468
> 
> 
> it's from tidgy superstar!!
> View attachment 208469
> 
> 
> i'll be using for my jobs, another booked for sunday, no day off again


Yes, sorry it was so late, but I was going to give it to you in Spain and then i didn't get near the post office for quite a while. 
That's not Tidgy on the cover, that's lovely Dork, the Indian Star.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That will help you keep track of your bookings John.
> Which month is Tidgy this year?


September, my birthday month, so we're both very happy.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi everybody. I have had such a brilliant day at daughters graduation. I hadn't realised it would be such a grand occasion and the music was superb. It actually moved me to tears. Definitely a day to remember . This is the Great Hall at Birmingham University.


That's a lovely hall for the graduation. Glad you had a good day 

Lancaster's Great Hall is very 1970s. I still felt proud though


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> That's a lovely hall for the graduation. Glad you had a good day
> 
> Lancaster's Great Hall is very 1970s. I still felt proud though


Oh Linda yes I am sure you were. I always think there is something about old buildings though that makes me think they sort of remember all that has gone on before in them, the weight of history I assume


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
I am back and I report that all cats, dogs, chicken, geese and torts are fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> I am back and I report that all cats, dogs, chicken, geese and torts are fine.


Glad the menagerie is fine. 
I'm back too.
Nice isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And today all my torts had been outside for the first time.
> View attachment 208711
> View attachment 208711
> View attachment 208712
> View attachment 208713
> View attachment 208714
> View attachment 208715


Lovely photos, Bee!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad the menagerie is fine.
> I'm back too.
> Nice isn't it ?



Nice to meet you !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely photos, Bee!



Thank you. Torts are good foto-models. They don`t move so fast ....


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Nice to meet you !



Not nice to miss you..... Good night.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're great, thanks, Tidgy's been practicing her paragliding this afternoon, wifey's mostly asleep and i have been catching up on the months of posts I missed while I was doing some writing.
> So glad you're back, used to have fun on Chat.


I was wondering why I hadn't seen you in your own room, lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not nice to miss you..... Good night.


Night, Bee.
Speak tomorrow, one hopes..............
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I was wondering why I hadn't seen you in your own room, lol


ha de ha.
This place has a life of its own, now. 
It belongs to everybody.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 208892
> 
> Zelda soaking up some sun
> 
> View attachment 208891
> 
> And Max too!


How lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@johnandjade 
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!
Have a most splendiferous time! 
Please post me some cake and cheese.
(not really). 
Wish I could buy you a beer this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> THANK you all for your good wishes for Elsa!  She had a great visit at the vet: X-ray showed NO more urate stones or flakes!!!!
> 
> I'm really pleased with this vet. She is not our regular vet, but joined the practice not too long ago. She asked me a bunch of questions before she examined Elsa. She asked what temperatures I keep her at and how I hydrate her. She asked what I feed her and was glad I don't feed her much spinach- she says she often gets tortoises that are fed ONLY spinach because their owners don't know. She examined her eyes, ears, mouth and skin. She said that Elsa looks great; that her shell is very smooth and "shows no pyramiding at all." She told me a couple stories about tortoises she's treated where the owner didn't understand how to take care of a tortoise. She ended by telling me to keep doing what I'm doing, and that I'm giving Elsa "excellent care!" (polishes halo  )
> 
> This was the first time Elsa traveled in a car in the 4 years that i've had her. She pooped no less than  FOUR times!!!!! So the vet had plenty to sample for parasites (not that we think Elsa's having any parasites, but she's never been examined for them and as long as we were there, why not?)


Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please send my love to Elsa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just wanted to share my little who promoted to middle school.
> Today was the last day and we always do high fives with the graduating class while they blast loud music and the kids run around doing high fives for like 10 minutes!
> So proud of her! She has Dyslexia and only reads at a 3rd grade level but excels in other areas like math. Not a wizard but enjoys it.
> 
> View attachment 209822
> 
> View attachment 209824
> 
> View attachment 209825


Most splendid! 
Everyone looking great and congrats to your young lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> My Clyde as come out his hide for the first time on his own today


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Clyde!


----------



## tortdad

I got a new chameleon last week....

He's super tiny... almost 3 months old


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I got a new chameleon last week....
> 
> He's super tiny... almost 3 months old
> 
> View attachment 212441


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tiny and most beautiful. 
I love chameleons, get quite a lot round here. 
On BBC news ; 
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170703-the-chameleon-the-size-of-an-ant


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tiny and most beautiful.
> I love chameleons, get quite a lot round here.
> On BBC news ;
> http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170703-the-chameleon-the-size-of-an-ant


Yeah those are super tiny

Mine is a Panther so he'll end up around 14" long or so


----------



## tortdad

Hopefully look like his dad....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Hopefully look like his dad....
> 
> View attachment 212442


They look unreal, don't they! 
We just have the little Common chameleon ( Mediterranean chameleon) here. 
Still lovely, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> ADAM ! Say it's not so !
> 
> 
> One of the World’s Great Cheeses Might Be Going Extinct
> Bloomberg
> 
> Non-stop business knowledge
> Get more on The Bloomberg App
> On the face of it, Camembert doesn't seem like an endangered species.
> In fact, the soft-ripened cheese seems like the opposite: Three hundred and sixty million wheels are produced annually in France. It’s ubiquitous in the U.S. with the cheese and crackers set, and the second-most-popular fromage sold in French markets. Trader Joe’s even hawks “Camembert Cheeese & Cranberry Sauce Fillo Bites” (the three e’s in cheese are purposeful). But if you're a connoisseur of the cheese spelled with just two e’s, then you’re looking for a wheel made to the exacting specifications that allow it to be stamped PDO—the French label that signifies provenance from a specific region in France, made in an historically accurate way. That cheese is called Camembert de Normandie, and its increasing scarcity means we’re keeping our eyes glued to its curd. You should, too.
> Like its even better-known relative, Brie, Camembert is a soft cheese. When you see it on a fancy cheese platter, you’ll recognize its thick, creamy center. If your party hosts have left it out long enough, it will be squeezable. (Brie, on the other hand, will be runny.) The rind, which you must eat, should appear to have a little brown mottling. Too brilliantly white and you’re eating an industrial version. (Of course, too much brown and it’s past its prime.) Cheese experts get a bit swoony when you bring up Camembert and the descriptors are as funky as the culture: “mushroom,” “butter,” “cream,” “truffle,” and “stewed cabbage.” Believe it or not, stewed cabbage is a good thing.
> A PDO Camembert de Normandie must be made with unfiltered raw milk with a fat content of at least 38 percent that comes from cows from France’s northern Normandy province, fed under strict conditions—grass and hay from local pastures. The milk must be hand-ladled in four or more layers into specific molds. Milk is transported no farther than the distance that cows can slowly dawdle in search of a fresh blade of grass.
> If this is the cheese you’re seeking, particularly outside of France, then good luck. Today, only four million of the 360 million wheels produced annually—just a little over 1 percent—are the real deal, and, as small farms are scooped up by the big guys, the number is rapidly dwindling.
> Today you can count on just a few fingers the farmstead operators (cheesemakers who also tend to the animals that supply the milk) who are making Camembert to the exacting nature of the PDO stamp. A decade ago, that number was greater. All three—La Ferme du Champsecret, Domaine de Saint Loup, and Fromagerie Durand—are in Normandy. They are the gold standard of Camembert. And they exist for as long as the fickle laws governing raw milk cheese sales allow them to.
> Why aren't there more small, farmstead Camembert makers? Because in 2007 there was a cheese war. Several large-scale Camembert producers (names some people might recognize: Lactalis and Isigny-Sainte-Mere) pushed to cut corners. They went to court to change the rules. Instead of raw milk, they asked, could they use pasteurized milk? Pasteurized cheese is cheaper to make because producers can use multiple milk sources and make the cheese in larger batches, creating a cheese with less variability that's easier to handle. Small producers, who wanted to stick to the old way, wound up on the opposite side of the battle.
> After a year long "Camembert war," the small guy came out on top: The French government ruled that only raw milk could be used for an official PDO Camembert. The bigger producers dropped out of the true Camembert race. They still make a version, but it’s a poor substitute—the kind with the impenetrable rind and soft, rubbery plastic center. This cheese is Camembert fabrique en Normandie, which isn't the same thing.
> Do we really care whether it’s raw milk or pasteurized? Yes and no. Industrial cheese isn't just cheaper to make, it’s cheaper to buy. (There are also industrial versions of raw milk cheeses, but they too are uniform, without the variation between wheels that connoisseurs treasure.)
> On the raw milk side, your cheese is all about your milk. When milk is heated, it loses all the lovely microorganisms that imbue cheese with a sense of place and unique funk. Raw milk cheesemakers live and breathe by the health of their animals, the quality of their grass, the care with which they ladle their milk. Industrial producers deliberately bulk and standardize the milk they use. “They are treating it as a blank canvas for cheesemaking rather than trying to reveal its potential,” says Francis Percival, co-author of Reinventing the Wheel, a book on single-farm cheeses. Even Prince Charles has weighed in on the debate, advocating for the raw milk stuff at a 2015 climate conference.
> Camembert is complicated if you live in the U.S. Raw milk PDO Camembert isn't imported domestically, not even through Amazon Prime. Since 1949, the FDA has regulated all raw milk cheeses. Anything aged less than 60 days—the length of time that the government agency reasons any harmful pathogens will be killed—can't legally be exported into the U.S. Because Camembert is aged for only half that time, typically one month, it’s blocked. Some people talk of a black market for cheese darlings like this, but other than smuggling it home in your suitcase, your best bet is to go the legal route and buy a pasteurized version in America.
> Finding a cheese made like the original farmer did in 1791, the date when many say Camembert was created, is increasingly impossible, even in France. But Percival champions a solution in his book: “To help a rare breed survive, you have to eat it." So before it goes extinct, do your best to enjoy it back to life. If you live in the U.S., there are makers that can send you a wheel worthy of your baguette: Murray’s Cheese sells a pasteurized version under its own name, or you can try Bent River from Alemar Cheese Co. in Minnesota. And then, when you have the time and resources, head to France and find a truly authentic Camembert to devour.
> 
> Cowboy Ken


I'm not worried. 
This won't happen. 
But I'll stock up just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spud's mum said:


> Hello everyone, long time no see.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. I've been busy with school and gymnastics. Had loads of exams and failed most of them (it's okay, they were only end of years). Hurt my hip and was out of gymnastics for a while but I'm back doing it now, just being careful. The gerbils are good, they chewed a hole in their water bottle and I had a call from my mum who was panicking that they had no water. Luckily, I had a spare. Monty is as soppy as ever and spud is enjoying his outdoor enclosure.
> View attachment 212084


Hello Spud! 
What a handsome fellow you are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WOW! 
Just caught up on all the messages I've missed. 
Thanks for posting everyone and I have honestly read every single message and enjoyed 'em all! (well a few were a bit sad) . 
A few people gone, a few new Roommates coming in, it's been fun catching up. 
Now to prepare for the BiRoomiversary in 3 days time. 
But it's getting late here, so i better go and disturb wifey. 
Night night folks.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW!
> Just caught up on all the messages I've missed.
> Thanks for posting everyone and I have honestly read every single message and enjoyed 'em all! (well a few were a bit sad) .
> A few people gone, a few new Roommates coming in, it's been fun catching up.
> Now to prepare for the BiRoomiversary in 3 days time.
> But it's getting late here, so i better go and disturb wifey.
> Night night folks.


Night night Adam, although I am just getting up so it's good morning really! Sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, sorry it was so late, but I was going to give it to you in Spain and then i didn't get near the post office for quite a while.
> That's not Tidgy on the cover, that's lovely Dork, the Indian Star.




very much appreciated, fankoo tidgy


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @johnandjade
> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!
> Have a most splendiferous time!
> Please post me some cake and cheese.
> (not really).
> Wish I could buy you a beer this year.




thank you sir, we shall meet again


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! it's me birthday, look at the card jade got me



my birthday song 




size the day people


----------



## johnandjade

so yesterday i handed in my sheet..


just to prove a point. this is the sponges i had to work with



but i did find




and a funny from last night



working in my pj's 


cut my hair... me in 40yrs



heehee!


----------



## johnandjade

going to be a belter of a day


----------



## JoesMum

Good Morning all!

Happy Birthday John. I hope you have a fabulous day


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Happy Birthday John. I hope you have a fabulous day




good morning and thank you mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Night night Adam, although I am just getting up so it's good morning really! Sleep well.


Good morning, Jane!
Crikey, that"s an early start.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! it's me birthday, look at the card jade got me
> View attachment 212455
> 
> 
> my birthday song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size the day people


Jade must have searched a bit for that. 
Have a good day, sir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so yesterday i handed in my sheet..
> View attachment 212456
> 
> just to prove a point. this is the sponges i had to work with
> View attachment 212457
> 
> 
> but i did find
> View attachment 212458
> View attachment 212459
> 
> 
> and a funny from last night
> View attachment 212460
> 
> 
> working in my pj's
> 
> 
> cut my hair... me in 40yrs
> View attachment 212461
> 
> 
> heehee!


Me now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Happy Birthday John. I hope you have a fabulous day


Good morning, Linda ! 
New balls, please! 
Enjoy the tennis!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda !
> New balls, please!
> Enjoy the tennis!


We're here  Weather steadily improving. Just enjoying our picnic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're here  Weather steadily improving. Just enjoying our picnic.
> View attachment 212463


All looks a bit gloomy. 
Hope it holds. 
You'll have a great time whatever, i'm sure.


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> Hopefully look like his dad....
> 
> View attachment 212442



Wow ! What a beautiful animal. Every "flower-power" outfit of the 60 th`s is nothing compared with the colours of this chameleon.


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

*Hello John, I wish you a very Happy Hatchday ! Have a nice day.*

*



*


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! it's me birthday, look at the card jade got me
> View attachment 212455
> 
> 
> my birthday song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size the day people


Happy birthday John. I hope it's a food one for you..


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> Happy birthday John. I hope it's a food one for you..


Or even a good one!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Jane!
> Crikey, that"s an early start.


Up at 6.40 on a working day so not too early, although it feels too early in the months when it's dark at that time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Or even a good one!!


I think a food one is quite appropriate too. 
Jelly and ice cream.


----------



## Yvonne G

I included him in "Today's Birthdays", but because he's so special, I wanted to wish him a more personal birthday wish- 

@johnandjade 

















Here's hoping you have many, many cars in your future!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOHN!!!!!​


----------



## meech008

Happy birthday John!!!!


----------



## meech008

meech008 said:


> Happy birthday John!!!!


Hello my friends  it's good to be back for a bit. It's been right busy where I'm at. I hope everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello my friends  it's good to be back for a bit. It's been right busy where I'm at. I hope everyone is well


Michelle! 
A good sort of busy i hope. 
Lovely to hear from you and have you back in the Cold Dark Room.
BiRoomiversary in 3 days time.


----------



## Moozillion

tortdad said:


> Hopefully look like his dad....
> 
> View attachment 212442


WOW!!!! He's GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! it's me birthday, look at the card jade got me
> View attachment 212455
> 
> 
> my birthday song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size the day people


GREAT card!!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOHN!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GREAT card!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOHN!!!!!!


Good morning, Bea! 
Hope you have a splendid day, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday John!


Good morning, Ed! 
Happy Unbirthday to you.


----------



## Momof4

tortdad said:


> I got a new chameleon last week....
> 
> He's super tiny... almost 3 months old
> 
> View attachment 212441




How cute is he!?!?! Love him!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Birthday John!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday John!!!
> 
> View attachment 212472


Ho de ho!


----------



## JoesMum

Tennis not going to plan. Murray lost 

Threatening text from my Mum "If you're going to put a jinx on Federer too then leave now"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tennis not going to plan. Murray lost
> 
> Threatening text from my Mum "If you're going to put a jinx on Federer too then leave now"
> View attachment 212479


Murray was clearly injured. 
Probably should have retired in the fourth. 
That's tennis. 
And your jinx, of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!
> Happy Unbirthday to you.


I should read more.
I had no idea. I didn't even send a card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I should read more.
> I had no idea. I didn't even send a card.


I have missed your humour, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Birthday John!!!
> 
> View attachment 212472



That should be Johns new avatar !!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR !
I am waiting for a customer to arrive and get back his holiday cat and guinea pig.
While I am waiting I play "drowning the torts"....
Noo, not drowning.... only soaking ! 
I hope everyone is well and in a good mood. So I am. 
Open for any silly things.
By the way: It`s raining again cats and dogs for several hours. Help ! I have enough cats and dogs. Don`t want any more !!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, and thank you all for the birthday wishes, it truly means a lot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR !
> I am waiting for a customer to arrive and get back his holiday cat and guinea pig.
> While I am waiting I play "drowning the torts"....
> Noo, not drowning.... only soaking !
> I hope everyone is well and in a good mood. So I am.
> Open for any silly things.
> By the way: It`s raining again cats and dogs for several hours. Help ! I have enough cats and dogs. Don`t want any more !!!!!


Just finished giving Tidgy her swimming lesson. 
It's over 50°C (125 F) up on my terrace.
Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, and thank you all for the birthday wishes, it truly means a lot


Evening, Birthday Boy.
Good day ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just finished giving Tidgy her swimming lesson.
> It's over 50°C (125 F) up on my terrace.
> Lovely!


TOO HOT!!!!

Well, Federer won pretty straightforwardly. And now we have a Ladies Doubles QF about to start


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> TOO HOT!!!!
> 
> Well, Federer won pretty straightforwardly. And now we have a Ladies Doubles QF about to start


Enjoy!
Djokovic retired with an arm injury! 
Can't see anyone stopping Federer now, but you never know.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, and thank you all for the birthday wishes, it truly means a lot


----------



## johnandjade

andor been busy!


----------



## johnandjade

and he hoovered and washed lucy!




im doing my bit now,



half and half


----------



## spud's_mum

Hey everyone! Just been playing with flour while doing gymnastics and it looks pretty cool. (Low quality as it's just a screen shot of a video haha)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just finished giving Tidgy her swimming lesson.
> It's over 50°C (125 F) up on my terrace.
> Lovely!


Too HOT!!! I'd melt


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just finished giving Tidgy her swimming lesson.
> It's over 50°C (125 F) up on my terrace.
> Lovely!


 YOW!!!!!!! That is just WAAAAAAAAYYYY too hot!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spud's mum said:


> Hey everyone! Just been playing with flour while doing gymnastics and it looks pretty cool. (Low quality as it's just a screen shot of a video haha)
> View attachment 212505
> View attachment 212506


I get dizzy just looking at those pics.
And sneezy. 
Must be the flour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Too HOT!!! I'd melt





Moozillion said:


> YOW!!!!!!! That is just WAAAAAAAAYYYY too hot!!!!!


Ideal for me. 
I get cold below 30C. 
Tidgy and wifey are a bit hot, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

At airport check in in Australia.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-40577923
It's not Bud, but hey. 









Blimey!


----------



## johnandjade

basically ready to go!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

It wasn't Me !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It wasn't Me !!!!!
> View attachment 212515


We know Gramps! 
It's not Bud!


----------



## JoesMum

The London skyline as seen from Centre Court Wimbledon which is to the southwest of the city



You can tell it's Wimbledon because the tube station platform has astroturf!



The final match finished at 9pm and we are now on the train, the last leg of our trip home. It's been a long, but enjoyable, day 

And tomorrow Venus Williams v Jo Konta in the semis  That should be one heck of a battle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The London skyline as seen from Centre Court Wimbledon which is to the southwest of the city
> View attachment 212524
> 
> 
> You can tell it's Wimbledon because the tube station platform has astroturf!
> View attachment 212525
> 
> 
> The final match finished at 9pm and we are now on the train, the last leg of our trip home. It's been a long, but enjoyable, day
> 
> And tomorrow Venus Williams v Jo Konta in the semis  That should be one heck of a battle!


Glad you had a nice day. 
One feels that whoever wins out of Konta v Williams will win the final. 
Should be a great match.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just finished giving Tidgy her swimming lesson.
> It's over 50°C (125 F) up on my terrace.
> Lovely!



Much too hot ! I would die !


----------



## johnandjade

nos da and love to all , keep on tortin'


----------



## Bee62

Spud's mum said:


> Hey everyone! Just been playing with flour while doing gymnastics and it looks pretty cool. (Low quality as it's just a screen shot of a video haha)
> View attachment 212505
> View attachment 212506



Your gymnastics are looking great, - like every time !


----------



## spud's_mum

Bee62 said:


> Your gymnastics are looking great, - like every time !


Aww thank you so much


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> nos da and love to all , keep on tortin'



Gute Nacht John, schlaf gut. Ich hoffe du hattest einen schönen Tag.
Good night John, sleep well. I hope you have had a nice day.


----------



## Bee62

Spud's mum said:


> Aww thank you so much



Thank you for posting it. 
Be careful. Please don`t hurt yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da and love to all , keep on tortin'


Nos da , John! 
And enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Much too hot ! I would die !


It's lovely! 
And I was paint-stripping, too. 
Slowly, slowly and not a drop of sweat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for posting it.
> Be careful. Please don`t hurt yourself.


She often does.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She often does.



I know.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all from a train racing through sunny Kent bound for London. Day 2 at Wimbledon. Today our seats will be in full view somewhere opposite the umpire. We'll be the ones in hats and sunglasses trying not to melt - our seats yesterday were better for hot weather!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from a train racing through sunny Kent bound for London. Day 2 at Wimbledon. Today our seats will be in full view somewhere opposite the umpire. We'll be the ones in hats and sunglasses trying not to melt - our seats yesterday were better for hot weather!


Good morning, Linda.
It is very quiet in The Cold Dark room today. 
Enjoy your day, don't distract the umpire unless you have to and try not to burn. 
C'mon Konta!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all. 
Where is everybody ?
It is two days to the BI-Roomiversary! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where on Earth is Cameron ?
@jaizei 
Come back at once!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody posting but me.
My return has scared them all off.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody posting but me.
> My return has scared them all off.


I'm here for a moment 

Wimbledon Centre Court ballot seats turn out to be six rows from the front facing the umpire  Go Konta!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Excellent seats! 
Great view


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody posting but me.
> My return has scared them all off.


Ha I am sort of here Adam, but some of us have to leave the CDR to go earn a living!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody posting but me.
> My return has scared them all off.


(Yawn) Good morning, Adam! It's not yet 8:00 am, here (Central Daylight Time). I'm mostly awake, but not out of bed yet. Hubby is off to his physical therapy, and 2 of our cats are snuggled up in bed with me. 
Lovely, lazy morning. 
I think it's 2:00 pm for you? 
Retirement is lovely, isn't it!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> (Yawn) Good morning, Adam! It's not yet 8:00 am, here (Central Daylight Time). I'm mostly awake, but not out of bed yet. Hubby is off to his physical therapy, and 2 of our cats are snuggled up in bed with me.
> Lovely, lazy morning.
> I think it's 2:00 pm for you?
> Retirement is lovely, isn't it!



Snuggeling with cats in a bed is so wonderful ! I can understand very well that you don`t want to get up ! Enjoy your snuggle time !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody posting but me.
> My return has scared them all off.



Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies hope everyone is well


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies hope everyone is well



Good afternoon Laura. I hope you are well. 
I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ha I am sort of here Adam, but some of us have to leave the CDR to go earn a living!


Hello, Jane.
Yes, of course, i vaguely remember doing that once upon a time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (Yawn) Good morning, Adam! It's not yet 8:00 am, here (Central Daylight Time). I'm mostly awake, but not out of bed yet. Hubby is off to his physical therapy, and 2 of our cats are snuggled up in bed with me.
> Lovely, lazy morning.
> I think it's 2:00 pm for you?
> Retirement is lovely, isn't it!


Indeed it is. (2pm) 
And indeed it is  (lovely being retired). 

Pretty much doing what i want when i want and where I want. 
Mind you wifey just made me go and buy a potato. 
It's a long way to go in this heat.
Still i got some hindea (prickly pear) for The Tidge as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR !


Good afternoon, CCL Bee. ! 
(Buzzes happily)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!


Hooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
People here now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies hope everyone is well


Good afternoon, Laura 
How are you and Clyde today ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura
> How are you and Clyde today ?


I'm ok Adam thanks n my Clyde seems back to his best bless him eating like a champ again and basking and pottering about his enclosure  how's u wifey n tidgy


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Laura. I hope you are well.
> I am.


Yea Sabine I'm good thank u glad u r ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok Adam thanks n my Clyde seems back to his best bless him eating like a champ again and basking and pottering about his enclosure  how's u wifey n tidgy


wifey's good, just doing a lesson at the moment. 
Tidgy's a bit hot, so getting lots of showers and soaks at the moment, but she is as delightful as always. 
I'm ust settling in to watch Konta V Williams in the tennis.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's good, just doing a lesson at the moment.
> Tidgy's a bit hot, so getting lots of showers and soaks at the moment, but she is as delightful as always.
> I'm ust settling in to watch Konta V Williams in the tennis.


Yea me too can't believe djokovic had to retire glad u are all good


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! it's me birthday, look at the card jade got me
> View attachment 212455
> 
> 
> my birthday song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size the day people


Good afternoon John happy birthday for yesterday


----------



## Laura1412

I no we not the gecko forum but my crestys av ad 2 babies and the two are really growing and coming on great meet the new addition spike and sid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I no we not the gecko forum but my crestys av ad 2 babies and the two are really growing and coming on great meet the new addition spike and sid


They're lovely. 
Great they're doing so well and these off topic threads are not just for torts, so the more the merrier.
Post 'em on gecko Forum as well, though. 
They could do with a few posts. 
I was on there this morning.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, CCL Bee. !
> (Buzzes happily)



Is buzzing like hugging ? Then you can buzz me as much as you like ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is buzzing like hugging ? Then you can buzz me as much as you like ......


I like hugging and buzzing at the same time.


----------



## Bee62

Oiiiii, buzzing is that bees noise .... o.k.
I thought it was another word for hugging...
Yes. I like buzzing and hugging together too.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're lovely.
> Great they're doing so well and these off topic threads are not just for torts, so the more the merrier.
> Post 'em on gecko Forum as well, though.
> They could do with a few posts.
> I was on there this morning.


I will do adam I'll try n get a better pic of um first but can't believe how big they getting


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Late start to the morning. Bens grandparents are visiting with us while his sister is in town from North Dakota. Both are pretty on in years and very feeble so our little one story was perfect for them to stay in for their visit. They've greatly enjoyed being pampered by me


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> I no we not the gecko forum but my crestys av ad 2 babies and the two are really growing and coming on great meet the new addition spike and sid


SQUEEEEE!!!!  SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I will do adam I'll try n get a better pic of um first but can't believe how big they getting


The wild ones here grow so quickly too. 
Well done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Late start to the morning. Bens grandparents are visiting with us while his sister is in town from North Dakota. Both are pretty on in years and very feeble so our little one story was perfect for them to stay in for their visit. They've greatly enjoyed being pampered by me


Good morning, Meech. 
Grandparents are usually much easier going than in-laws.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SQUEEEEE!!!!  SO CUTE!!!!


"SQUEEEEE!!!! ???????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oiiiii, buzzing is that bees noise .... o.k.
> I thought it was another word for hugging...
> Yes. I like buzzing and hugging together too.


BUZZ!!!!
HUG!
BUZZ!!!!
HUG!!
BUZZ!!! HUGG!!!BUZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62
[QUOTE="Moozillion said:


> SQUEEEEE!!!!  SO CUTE!!!!


thanks @Moozillion hope u ok


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The wild ones here grow so quickly too.
> Well done.


Bless them the eggs hatched in febuary but spike is bigger then sid


----------



## tortdad

It's crazy stupid humid today, like super stupid


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Meech.
> Grandparents are usually much easier going than in-laws.


You be right. They adore ben and I love seeing that


----------



## Laura1412

There's my sweetie Clyde bless him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It's crazy stupid humid today, like super stupid


Good for the torts, not so good for Kevin. 
At least it's a fairly dry heat here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> There's my sweetie Clyde bless him


Hello, Clyde! 
You look amazing!


----------



## Laura1412

@JoesMum afternoon Linda r u ok and enjoying the tennis


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Clyde!
> You look amazing!


 thanks Adam @Tidgy's Dad 
He's getting back to his best I think bless hiM he's seems great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> thanks Adam @Tidgy's Dad
> He's getting back to his best I think bless hiM he's seems great


Yup, he looks fine and dandy to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, Konta was outclassed by the evergreen Venus Williams. 
But Konta can be proud. 
And she'll be back.


----------



## Laura1412

There's my other sweetie elvis bless him


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BUZZ!!!!
> HUG!
> BUZZ!!!!
> HUG!!
> BUZZ!!! HUGG!!!BUZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you ! You saved my day with your kind hugs !


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> There's my other sweetie elvis bless him



Elvis knows how to chill ! Cute !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! You saved my day with your kind hugs !


Trouble is someone just hit me with a fly-swat.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> There's my sweetie Clyde bless him



Glad that your Clyde is getting better.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trouble is someone just hit me with a fly-swat.



Tell wifey ( with the fly-swat ) not to be jelaous. There is no reason.


----------



## Bee62

Going out to catch the last sun rays of the day. Speak later.
Take care ( all ).

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tell wifey ( with the fly-swat ) not to be jelaous. There is no reason.


Twas not wifey but someone in the Dark of the Cold Dark Room who may have mistaken me for a wasp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Going out to catch the last sun rays of the day. Speak later.
> Take care ( all ).
> 
> Sabine


Byeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "SQUEEEEE!!!! ???????


It's my understanding that "squee" is a shortened form of "squeal" which means that something is so darn CUTE that you are squealing with speechless delight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's my understanding that "squee" is a shortened form of "squeal" which means that something is so darn CUTE that you are squealing with speechless delight.


Oh, I thought you might be doing a hamster impression. .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I thought you might be doing a hamster impression. .


It works for that, too!


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies hope everyone is well


Hi Laura, yep busy day here but all good


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Jane.
> Yes, of course, i vaguely remember doing that once upon a time.


Lucky you. Retirement and hot sunshine, who needs anything else? Apart from cheese of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It works for that, too!


SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yup, you're right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Lucky you. Retirement and hot sunshine, who needs anything else? Apart from cheese of course!


Lots of cheese. 
And a tort. 
Retired at 39. 
It's a good life.


----------



## tortdad

I turn 39 in a couple of days

But far from retired


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of cheese.
> And a tort.
> Retired at 39.
> It's a good life.


That sounds pretty much a perfect life to me


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> That sounds pretty much a perfect life to me


Due to recent circumstances I'm planning on retiring when I'm 67!


----------



## JSWallace

Could this really be true?

www.treehugger.com/natural-sciences/family-cleans-house-and-finds-pet-tortoise-went-missing-30-years-earlier.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I turn 39 in a couple of days
> 
> But far from retired


And I'm far from 39 now.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

On the tube heading back into central London. 

We started with an easy win by Muguruza over Rybarikova... if I spelled either lady's name correctly it was an accident. 

As Adam said, Jo Konta lost to Venus Williams, but played pretty well. 

Then we watched Jamie Murray and Martina Hingis beat two Brits (Ken Skupski and Jocelyn Rae) in a really good mixed doubles match. 

Then we got an extra treat of seeing Heather Watson (GB) and Henri Kontinen beating Bopana/Dobrowski. Henri had lost a 5 set mens doubles match just before and was pretty tired. But they played well together. They won the tournament last year and are unseeded again this year; they just seem to have such fun when they play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That sounds pretty much a perfect life to me


Near enough. 
Not that anything's perfect, but I shouldn't complain.
Though I do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Due to recent circumstances I'm planning on retiring when I'm 67!


I think I'm not going to get my pension til I'm 67 either. 
Hey ho !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Could this really be true?
> 
> www.treehugger.com/natural-sciences/family-cleans-house-and-finds-pet-tortoise-went-missing-30-years-earlier.html


I wish it were, but sadly i don't think it's possible for a lot of reasons. 
I think they just found another tortoise in or near the skip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> On the tube heading back into central London.
> 
> We started with an easy win by Muguruza over Rybarikova... if I spelled either lady's name correctly it was an accident.
> 
> As Adam said, Jo Konta lost to Venus Williams, but played pretty well.
> 
> Then we watched Jamie Murray and Martina Hingis beat two Brits (Ken Skupski and Jocelyn Rae) in a really good mixed doubles match.
> 
> Then we got an extra treat of seeing Heather Watson (GB) and Henri Kontinen beating Bopana/Dobrowski. Henri had lost a 5 set mens doubles match just before and was pretty tired. But they played well together. They won the tournament last year and are unseeded again this year; they just seem to have such fun when they play.


Sounds a wonderful day. 
Though you must be nearly as exhausted as the players. 
Home soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds a wonderful day.
> Though you must be nearly as exhausted as the players.
> Home soon!


And back to reality tomorrow. 

9.30am meeting to discuss Key Performance Indicators


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And back to reality tomorrow.
> 
> 9.30am meeting to discuss Key Performance Indicators


Oh goodness! 
Sounds a whole world of fun. 
Enjoy the evening and think about tomorrow when it cometh.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hi Laura, yep busy day here but all good


Glad u ok Jane n nelly I hope


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish it were, but sadly i don't think it's possible for a lot of reasons.
> I think they just found another tortoise in or near the skip.


Or maybe the Father had been feeding it!


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Glad u ok Jane n nelly I hope


Yes Nelly all good too, although very lazy!


----------



## Laura1412

B


JSWallace said:


> Yes Nelly all good too, although very lazy!


bless her glad she's good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Or maybe the Father had been feeding it!


What about UVB ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What about UVB ?


Maybe he took it out for walks too but just forgot to mention it to family! More likely it's just not true!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Maybe he took it out for walks too but just forgot to mention it to family! More likely it's just not true!


Methinks you may be right!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Methinks you may be right!


Methinks so too!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We know Gramps!
> It's not Bud!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 212579


Hi, Grandpa! 
You can't argue with that. 
(well, one could, but I'm not going to)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Roommates, have a super kip .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When we awaken it will be.............................
Ewa's birthday.
@Pearly 
HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! 
Have a wonderful, super, smashing day. 
And don't forget the cake for The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Moozillion

I loooove nights like tonight! We had thunderstorms most of the afternoon, so tonight is even MORE humid than usual- probably close to 100%. It's very hot and steamy outside. The rains have really got the toads and the frogs going- several different types are singing back and forth like mad. Not to be outdone, the crickets are singing as well. It's not raining, but everything is wet and dripping. The foliage on the plants on my patio and hanging baskets are all shining wet. Most of them harbor frogs. And the fragrance from my Night Blooming Cereus makes it all feel very tropical, and I love it!

I noticed this afternoon that the only bud on my Night Blooming Cereus looked like it was ready to bloom. The first picture is an example off the Internet. 
The second picture is my flower bud from this afternoon. It's actually quite large: about as big as if I put my 2 hands together in a praying gesture. For the past 2 weeks I've been watching it gradually get bigger. If you look closely at the bud, you can see the very tips of the petals are just barely starting to spread apart- THAT'S the clue that it will open tonight! It will be completely wilted and drooping down by tomorrow morning, so I only get to see it when i stay up! The friend that I got the cutting for this plant from once had over 12 buds on the mother plant all opening on the same night. Since multiple buds tend to grow and open simultaneously, she had us all on alert for several days, and the night they bloomed she had us all over for a Night Blooming Cereus Party!!!!! 


I







This is a photo of my flower tonight! My cameral lens is foggy from the humidity. The flower is only about 1/2 way open and is about 6 inches across. The fragrance is very sweet and powerful- I much prefer the scent from several feet away where it's not so cloying. It won't be fully open until about midnight, which is 2 hrs from now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa!
> You can't argue with that.
> (well, one could, but I'm not going to)


My daughter sent that after I sent her the one of the beer can going on the plane .


----------



## Moozillion

It's now almost 11:30 pm, and my Night Blooming Cereus is about 3/4 open! The fragrance is so strong, I can just get a whiff of it from my back door, which is about 20 ft away from the flower.


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> It's now almost 11:30 pm, and my Night Blooming Cereus is about 3/4 open! The fragrance is so strong, I can just get a whiff of it from my back door, which is about 20 ft away from the flower.
> 
> View attachment 212596


That is such a beautiful flower, does it just open for the night and then close up again or will it stay open now? Your description of your steamy night and the frogs is just brilliant, you made me feel like I was there too, I wish I was! Enjoy it!


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> That is such a beautiful flower, does it just open for the night and then close up again or will it stay open now? Your description of your steamy night and the frogs is just brilliant, you made me feel like I was there too, I wish I was! Enjoy it!


 I re read your post, it will be gone by tomorrow. So much effort and beauty for just one Night, it's kind of sad.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> It's now almost 11:30 pm, and my Night Blooming Cereus is about 3/4 open! The fragrance is so strong, I can just get a whiff of it from my back door, which is about 20 ft away from the flower.
> 
> View attachment 212596


That's lovely... and interesting too  Thanks for sharing this Bea. 

Happy Birthday @Pearly Ewa 

I am just about to leave for my meeting to discuss Key Performance Indicators. My personal KPI will be based on the quality of the biscuits supplied and whether I can stay awake


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> That's lovely... and interesting too  Thanks for sharing this Bea.
> 
> Happy Birthday @Pearly Ewa
> 
> I am just about to leave for my meeting to discuss Key Performance Indicators. My personal KPI will be based on the quality of the biscuits supplied and whether I can stay awake


Good luck with that then Linda!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I loooove nights like tonight! We had thunderstorms most of the afternoon, so tonight is even MORE humid than usual- probably close to 100%. It's very hot and steamy outside. The rains have really got the toads and the frogs going- several different types are singing back and forth like mad. Not to be outdone, the crickets are singing as well. It's not raining, but everything is wet and dripping. The foliage on the plants on my patio and hanging baskets are all shining wet. Most of them harbor frogs. And the fragrance from my Night Blooming Cereus makes it all feel very tropical, and I love it!
> 
> I noticed this afternoon that the only bud on my Night Blooming Cereus looked like it was ready to bloom. The first picture is an example off the Internet.
> The second picture is my flower bud from this afternoon. It's actually quite large: about as big as if I put my 2 hands together in a praying gesture. For the past 2 weeks I've been watching it gradually get bigger. If you look closely at the bud, you can see the very tips of the petals are just barely starting to spread apart- THAT'S the clue that it will open tonight! It will be completely wilted and drooping down by tomorrow morning, so I only get to see it when i stay up! The friend that I got the cutting for this plant from once had over 12 buds on the mother plant all opening on the same night. Since multiple buds tend to grow and open simultaneously, she had us all on alert for several days, and the night they bloomed she had us all over for a Night Blooming Cereus Party!!!!!
> 
> 
> I
> View attachment 212589
> 
> View attachment 212592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of my flower tonight! My cameral lens is foggy from the humidity. The flower is only about 1/2 way open and is about 6 inches across. The fragrance is very sweet and powerful- I much prefer the scent from several feet away where it's not so cloying. It won't be fully open until about midnight, which is 2 hrs from now.
> 
> View attachment 212593


WOW!!!! 
Nature is so amazing. 
I love the sounds of the night, we get crickets here, but frogs further out in the country not here in Fes. But we do have owls. And wifey snoring. 
Thanks for posting these wonderful images, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's now almost 11:30 pm, and my Night Blooming Cereus is about 3/4 open! The fragrance is so strong, I can just get a whiff of it from my back door, which is about 20 ft away from the flower.
> 
> View attachment 212596


Stunning, even not fully open.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I re read your post, it will be gone by tomorrow. So much effort and beauty for just one Night, it's kind of sad.


Good morning, Jane. 
Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's lovely... and interesting too  Thanks for sharing this Bea.
> 
> Happy Birthday @Pearly Ewa
> 
> I am just about to leave for my meeting to discuss Key Performance Indicators. My personal KPI will be based on the quality of the biscuits supplied and whether I can stay awake


Garibaldis with a bit of luck! 
Good morning, Linda.
Soon be done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
A lesson in a moment on phrasal verbs so i'll be back in a couple of hours. 
Tomorrow is the BIRoomiversary! 
Two years of The Cold Dark Room! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Jane.
> Hope you have a wonderful day.


Morning Adam, no work today so the day is full of wonderful possibilities!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning Adam, no work today so the day is full of wonderful possibilities!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've just finished my lesson so i am free too! 
i'm sure that if it's possible to be wonderful you'll achieve it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Birthday @Pearly


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> It's now almost 11:30 pm, and my Night Blooming Cereus is about 3/4 open! The fragrance is so strong, I can just get a whiff of it from my back door, which is about 20 ft away from the flower.
> 
> View attachment 212596



Beautiful flower / blossom ! 
I enjoy your pictures and the description of your "tropical night" very much. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My home owners insurance just went from an uncomfortable $3,800 a year to an "are you out of your minds?" $5,100 a year.
So I've paid to have a new 4 point and windstorm home inspection. He's coming out today and hopefully I can then find another carrier!
Wish me luck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a solidly built but tiny house. Should be $2,500 a year


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> My home owners insurance just went from an uncomfortable $3,800 a year to an "are you out of your minds?" $5,100 a year.
> So I've paid to have a new 4 point and windstorm home inspection. He's coming out today and hopefully I can then find another carrier!
> Wish me luck.



5.100 Dollar/ year for the insurance of a house ? Is that true ? 
I am frightened about this amount of money !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've just finished my lesson so i am free too!
> i'm sure that if it's possible to be wonderful you'll achieve it.



Gooooood mooooorning Mr. Free Man Adam !
I hope you slept well. Have a nice free day. 
Ask Tidgy if she would have a free day too. Torts are so busy every day, they need a free day for recovery too.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a solidly built but tiny house. Should be $2,500 a year


That's an incredible amount of money. I pay just over £300 a year for house and contents insurance!


----------



## JSWallace

Harry and Nelly competing for the warmest spot on a gloomy day here..


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon room mates hope we all well today and happy birthday to @Pearly have a lovely day


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Harry and Nelly competing for the warmest spot on a gloomy day here..


Bless them Jane that's so cute


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, in sirling today.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> That is such a beautiful flower, does it just open for the night and then close up again or will it stay open now? Your description of your steamy night and the frogs is just brilliant, you made me feel like I was there too, I wish I was! Enjoy it!


Thanks so much! 
The flower opens for the night, then is dead by morning. That's why it's blooming is such an event! The plant will continue to make more flowers throughout the summer.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Morning Adam, no work today so the day is full of wonderful possibilities!


HOORAAAAAYYY!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> My home owners insurance just went from an uncomfortable $3,800 a year to an "are you out of your minds?" $5,100 a year.
> So I've paid to have a new 4 point and windstorm home inspection. He's coming out today and hopefully I can then find another carrier!
> Wish me luck.


OMG!!!!!!! WTF?!?!?!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> That's an incredible amount of money. I pay just over £300 a year for house and contents insurance!


Yes. But you don't get hurricanes.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. But you don't get hurricanes.


Aah very true! That's what makes the difference? You get a lot?


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a solidly built but tiny house. Should be $2,500 a year



I thought mine was expensive at $400 annually.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I thought mine was expensive at $400 annually.


$400?
I thought Cali was expensive


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. But you don't get hurricanes.



Ed I'll look up who my carrier is. I pay $1000/y and I'm along the gulf coast too so we get hurricanes. Not to the tune you guys get but we still get them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My home owners insurance just went from an uncomfortable $3,800 a year to an "are you out of your minds?" $5,100 a year.
> So I've paid to have a new 4 point and windstorm home inspection. He's coming out today and hopefully I can then find another carrier!
> Wish me luck.


Good luck, Ed! 
And good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My home owners insurance just went from an uncomfortable $3,800 a year to an "are you out of your minds?" $5,100 a year.
> So I've paid to have a new 4 point and windstorm home inspection. He's coming out today and hopefully I can then find another carrier!
> Wish me luck.


Come to think of it. 
For 5,000 of your dollarses i could buy a reasonable size apartment here, or an older small house. 
Every year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Gooooood mooooorning Mr. Free Man Adam !
> I hope you slept well. Have a nice free day.
> Ask Tidgy if she would have a free day too. Torts are so busy every day, they need a free day for recovery too.


Tidgy is having a rest day too.
She is coming with me outside to play ping pong in a little while. 
Good afternoon, CCL Bee, it's another lovely day!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Aah very true! That's what makes the difference? You get a lot?


He lives in south Florida, which is "hurricane central!!!!" My sister and my 94-year old dad live very near Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon room mates hope we all well today and happy birthday to @Pearly have a lovely day


Good afternoon, Laura.
Good afternoon, Clyde!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, in sirling today.
> View attachment 212607


Good afternoon, John !
Recovered from your birthday festivities ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!!!! WTF?!?!?!


If you mean Where's The Fromage, it's in the fridge. 
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought mine was expensive at $400 annually.


Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Ed I'll look up who my carrier is. I pay $1000/y and I'm along the gulf coast too so we get hurricanes. Not to the tune you guys get but we still get them.


Good morning, Kevin!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Good afternoon, Clyde!


Afternoon adam hope u wifey n tidgy are all good me n my Clyde r ok


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> My home owners insurance just went from an uncomfortable $3,800 a year to an "are you out of your minds?" $5,100 a year.
> So I've paid to have a new 4 point and windstorm home inspection. He's coming out today and hopefully I can then find another carrier!
> Wish me luck.


GOOD LUCK, Ed!!!!
We are in south Louisiana, which certainly gets hurricanes. 
Ed, our insurance was going to go up to $4,500, so we changed to Safeco and pay $2,200. SLIGHTLY less coverage, but still good enough. You might want to check them out. 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon adam hope u wifey n tidgy are all good me n my Clyde r ok


wifey's reading and feeling a bit hot. (temperature wise) 
Tidgy's relaxing before our table tennis but is fine as ever.
And i'm just sorting out a couple of old video tapes.i'm very healthy and happy today.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you mean Where's The Fromage, it's in the fridge.
> Good morning, Bea.



True story: The World Taekwondo Federation recently changed it's name because their initials had "negative connotation." They are now just World Taekwondo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> True story: The World Taekwondo Federation recently changed it's name because their initials had "negative connotation." They are now just World Taekwondo.


Goodness!


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> True story: The World Taekwondo Federation recently changed it's name because their initials had "negative connotation." They are now just World Taekwondo.


Good afternoon @Moozillion hope u r well today


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Come to think of it.
> For 5,000 of your dollarses i could buy a reasonable size apartment here, or an older small house.
> Every year.


Wow


----------



## ZEROPILOT

tortdad said:


> Ed I'll look up who my carrier is. I pay $1000/y and I'm along the gulf coast too so we get hurricanes. Not to the tune you guys get but we still get them.


Do you have a mandatory and additional policy for hurricanes, flooding and windstorm?
That's the expensive part.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Pearly is coming for a visit.
So exciting.
I'll get a photo or two.
Poor Eva. Came all this way to be dissapointed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Pearly is coming for a visit.
> So exciting.
> I'll get a photo or two.
> Poor Eva. Came all this way to be dissapointed.


Don't be silly .
I guarantee she will not be disappointed. 
And i've not met you myself.
(yet) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Pearly is coming for a visit.
> So exciting.
> I'll get a photo or two.
> Poor Eva. Came all this way to be dissapointed.


Or do you mean visiting the hallowed grounds of The Cold Dark Room ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. KPIs appraised. I'm currently supposed to be writing up the meeting notes, but the tennis is distracting me... And the CDR. 

I even thought briefly about doing the ironing, but it's OK... I remembered that I can't multitask ironing and tennis so the ironing will have to wait.

Oh,OK. I had better go do my write-up  

* slinks off *


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. KPIs appraised. I'm currently supposed to be writing up the meeting notes, but the tennis is distracting me... And the CDR.
> 
> I even thought briefly about doing the ironing, but it's OK... I remembered that I can't multitask ironing and tennis so the ironing will have to wait.
> 
> Oh,OK. I had better go do my write-up
> 
> * slinks off *


Good afternoon Linda I'm watching the tennis also they both playing really well hope u r ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. KPIs appraised. I'm currently supposed to be writing up the meeting notes, but the tennis is distracting me... And the CDR.
> 
> I even thought briefly about doing the ironing, but it's OK... I remembered that I can't multitask ironing and tennis so the ironing will have to wait.
> 
> Oh,OK. I had better go do my write-up
> 
> * slinks off *


I have played sock tennis. 
I don't iron socks. 
See you later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or do you mean visiting the hallowed grounds of The Cold Dark Room ?


No. She's nearby visiting her mom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to play table tennis with The Tidge. 
Or maybe sock tennis. 
Back in an hour or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. She's nearby visiting her mom.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lucky you! 
And lucky her!


----------



## Pearly

Morning Kids!!!! I see that Adam is back (awesome!) and we have quite a few more members visit the CDR;fantastic!)
Tried to just random scan through this thread going back but since there's no way I can catch up, I'll just crush one of my favorite threads. 
I saw Ed talking earlier about skipping one of his RF babies into my suitcase. That made me laugh so hard! Now that I've got the hang of keeping the tort baby adding another is not out of question. What can I tell you? I love them! The only problem for me would be dealing with growing family. I don't think I'd be ever able to let go of those little babies...
About "me and moi", in Florida now for few weeks, at my Mom's with the kiddos (all 6 of them! 3 of the Homo sapiens species, 1 feline and 2 Chelonian), been here for almost 2 wks now, everyone is doing great and guess what? I may get to meet Ed and his RFs!!! In person!!!!

Just in case some of you cringe at the thought of traveling with torts, I'll make a whole thread about it. It was all very well thought through, and prepared to the finest detail. They are loving it here! The only think I did wrong was forgetting my gun thermometer, not that I was worried about temps being too low. On contrary! Was worried about them getting to high! So I had to buy another one (30bucks!!! Darn it!!!) 
Other than that, my Mom had everything ready for us upon the arrival including night time indoor enclosure, daytime outdoor tort garden, tons of all kinds of great food for them (I just brought box of Mazuri and couple other favorites to add to the fresh) and now just replacing some of the taller shade plants in there. Got some nice organic hibiscus at wildlife sanctuary and some others lower growing plants.

It's great to see you Guys! I'll have little more time now for the remainder of this vacation and so looking forward to visiting with all of you


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Morning Kids!!!! I see that Adam is back (awesome!) and we have quite a few more members visit the CDR;fantastic!)
> Tried to just random scan through this thread going back but since there's no way I can catch up, I'll just crush one of my favorite threads.
> I saw Ed talking earlier about skipping one of his RF babies into my suitcase. That made me laugh so hard! Now that I've got the hang of keeping the tort baby adding another is not out of question. What can I tell you? I love them! The only problem for me would be dealing with growing family. I don't think I'd be ever able to let go of those little babies...
> About "me and moi", in Florida now for few weeks, at my Mom's with the kiddos (all 6 of them! 3 of the Homo sapiens species, 1 feline and 2 Chelonian), been here for almost 2 wks now, everyone is doing great and guess what? I may get to meet Ed and his RFs!!! In person!!!!
> 
> Just in case some of you cringe at the thought of traveling with torts, I'll make a whole thread about it. It was all very well thought through, and prepared to the finest detail. They are loving it here! The only think I did wrong was forgetting my gun thermometer, not that I was worried about temps being too low. On contrary! Was worried about them getting to high! So I had to buy another one (30bucks!!! Darn it!!!)
> Other than that, my Mom had everything ready for us upon the arrival including night time indoor enclosure, daytime outdoor tort garden, tons of all kinds of great food for them (I just brought box of Mazuri and couple other favorites to add to the fresh) and now just replacing some of the taller shade plants in there. Got some nice organic hibiscus at wildlife sanctuary and some others lower growing plants.
> 
> It's great to see you Guys! I'll have little more time now for the remainder of this vacation and so looking forward to visiting with all of you





happy birthday x


----------



## Pearly

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday x


Thanks John


----------



## johnandjade

guess who's locked out the house!! silly old me  

i had ahem, vist the toilet.. so went to the pub.. no toilet paper!!

my mate is asleep so can't get in the garage... sat outside with some beer and only one sock on


----------



## johnandjade

Pearly said:


> Thanks John



hope you're having a wonderful day


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> guess who's locked out the house!! silly old me
> 
> i had ahem, vist the toilet.. so went to the pub.. no toilet paper!!
> 
> my mate is asleep so can't get in the garage... sat outside with some beer and only one sock on


We'll take the other sock off !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> We'll take the other sock off !







i can survive.. got music, a seat and bud


----------



## johnandjade

jades finished work and on way home... 

with keys


----------



## tortdad

johnandjade said:


> jades finished work and on way home...
> 
> with keys


 And a spare sock? Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Morning Kids!!!! I see that Adam is back (awesome!) and we have quite a few more members visit the CDR;fantastic!)
> Tried to just random scan through this thread going back but since there's no way I can catch up, I'll just crush one of my favorite threads.
> I saw Ed talking earlier about skipping one of his RF babies into my suitcase. That made me laugh so hard! Now that I've got the hang of keeping the tort baby adding another is not out of question. What can I tell you? I love them! The only problem for me would be dealing with growing family. I don't think I'd be ever able to let go of those little babies...
> About "me and moi", in Florida now for few weeks, at my Mom's with the kiddos (all 6 of them! 3 of the Homo sapiens species, 1 feline and 2 Chelonian), been here for almost 2 wks now, everyone is doing great and guess what? I may get to meet Ed and his RFs!!! In person!!!!
> 
> Just in case some of you cringe at the thought of traveling with torts, I'll make a whole thread about it. It was all very well thought through, and prepared to the finest detail. They are loving it here! The only think I did wrong was forgetting my gun thermometer, not that I was worried about temps being too low. On contrary! Was worried about them getting to high! So I had to buy another one (30bucks!!! Darn it!!!)
> Other than that, my Mom had everything ready for us upon the arrival including night time indoor enclosure, daytime outdoor tort garden, tons of all kinds of great food for them (I just brought box of Mazuri and couple other favorites to add to the fresh) and now just replacing some of the taller shade plants in there. Got some nice organic hibiscus at wildlife sanctuary and some others lower growing plants.
> 
> It's great to see you Guys! I'll have little more time now for the remainder of this vacation and so looking forward to visiting with all of you


Hi, Ewa! 
Happy birthday! 
Hope you saw all the posts a few pages back wishing you the best of days from various Roommates. 
So exciting to hear you may be meeting up with Ed. 
Look forward to your thread on travelling with torts, particularly the chapter on hang-gliding which is next up for me and Tidgy. 
Hopefully speak more very, very soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guess who's locked out the house!! silly old me
> 
> i had ahem, vist the toilet.. so went to the pub.. no toilet paper!!
> 
> my mate is asleep so can't get in the garage... sat outside with some beer and only one sock on


I have several spare socks. 
Just lost a few playing sock tennis on the terrace with Tidgy. 
She won, she has a great backhand slice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> We'll take the other sock off !


Not sure you'd wanna go too near John's feet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still extremely scorchio on the terrace.
The tile temp was 60.8°C or 141.5 F 
Most of the socks that weren't batted into the distance are severely scorched. 
New socks, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just opened some wine.
What else can one do ?


----------



## meech008

Went to the Virginia living museum today with the kiddos. Met some friendly turtles that stopped by to say hello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Went to the Virginia living museum today with the kiddos. Met some friendly turtles that stopped by to say hello
> View attachment 212646
> View attachment 212647


Hello, Meech! 
Hello, Friendly Turtles!
Hope you all had fun.


----------



## meech008

The kids had a blast. And it was fun watching them have fun even though it was 99 degrees F with a heat index of 107


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The kids had a blast. And it was fun watching them have fun even though it was 99 degrees F with a heat index of 107


Quite cool, then. 
Glad you all had fun in your different ways.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EEL SLIME! 
http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us...ull-of-eels-and-slime-overturns-on-us-highway





Actually, this is sensationalist reporting. 
It's hagfish slime. 
But that doesn't sound a s good.


----------



## johnandjade

i only painted a small area. 

the other sock was not sacrificed for the grate good 

got a job on tomorrow arranged from spain!! £100, 4hrs maximum 

and let's all join in of chorus of 'happy birthday to, ewe  '


----------



## JoesMum

Good day at Wimbledon (via the airwaves) for me... 

Wins for Federer...

And in the Mixed Doubles, Jamie Murray/Martina Hingis and Henri Kontinen/Heather Watson. 

This means a Brit will we win the Mixed Doubles, but which one? And who do I support?


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ewa!
> Happy birthday!
> Hope you saw all the posts a few pages back wishing you the best of days from various Roommates.
> So exciting to hear you may be meeting up with Ed.
> Look forward to your thread on travelling with torts, particularly the chapter on hang-gliding which is next up for me and Tidgy.
> Hopefully speak more very, very soon.


Hey Adam, thanks again for my old lady's bday wishes lmbo No I have not got caught up on the CDR thread, be doing it as we go. The "traveling tort" thread is coming soon, it will be illustrated. At first I didn't think I'd share as to not encourage too many young keepers to emulate. Most of the folks are not ocd like i am about my pets and there were many potentials for disaster on the way and now, as well. I just take full advantage of my funny brain to work for my animals' benefit. Had really no choice, leaving for 6 wks for Florida and noone there to trust with the tortoises, who are still very young and still need daily work and attention. We were bringing our kitty boy Maxi anyway, so what's another couple of critters? I just decided to take my chances and so far- so wonderful! And Adam, hang- gliding??? I'd totally do that!!!! If i could ever overcome my fear of heights Unfortunately I have acquired couple of crazy phobias over those 51 yrs of my earthly existence. Not too bad! Nothing incapacitating or anything. But! Few days ago we went snorkeling with kids (Florida Keys coral reef) and oh man! Oh man! I could not rip that mask off my face and tube out of my mouth fast enough! That feeling of "impending doom" can be pretty powerful and overwhelming, making you forget all the rational and logical thinking and reasoning. It took the power of my entire being to look for the way to swim against the current back towards the boat line, and trying to take few breaths through my mouth while doing that. Once i grabbed the line, I my critical thinking was coming back and i was trying to figure out how to get to the ladder to get back aboard. Now, I should mention that everyone in my family swims very well. Everyone except for moi! I can not swim! I know! Crazy! I would have never put myself into the "situation" but my daughter (good swimmer) was scared to jump in and I guess I felt daring, telling myself that at my age there are still way too many things I haven't experienced and to try and hurry up getting some of those under my belt so to speak... and I wanted to lead my baby girl by example... so I jumped! And she followed! Only I was back out of water in probably less than 10 min all shaken up inside, and she ended up having a great experience overcoming her fear and anxiety. Funny thing though, no one aboard knew how panicked I was, they just thought I didn't like the barracuda down there (there was a big one, looked like 5-6' from little distance). Anyway, Adam, it's good to be alive and 51! Will be down here at Mom's till mid August. Now trying to plan for the Twins' 10th birthday. It's on 8/1/17. Those boys are very tough to entertain. They like their computers the best. They also love animals though so maybe i can find something where they get to handle some cool animals (any animals really, they love them all). Hang-gliding..... hm......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 212652
> View attachment 212653
> 
> 
> i only painted a small area.
> 
> the other sock was not sacrificed for the grate good
> 
> got a job on tomorrow arranged from spain!! £100, 4hrs maximum
> 
> and let's all join in of chorus of 'happy birthday to, ewe  '


Your toe is looking better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good day at Wimbledon (via the airwaves) for me...
> 
> Wins for Federer...
> 
> And in the Mixed Doubles, Jamie Murray/Martina Hingis and Henri Kontinen/Heather Watson.
> 
> This means a Brit will we win the Mixed Doubles, but which one? And who do I support?


Can't we get them to swap partners ?
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Adam, thanks again for my old lady's bday wishes lmbo No I have not got caught up on the CDR thread, be doing it as we go. The "traveling tort" thread is coming soon, it will be illustrated. At first I didn't think I'd share as to not encourage too many young keepers to emulate. Most of the folks are not ocd like i am about my pets and there were many potentials for disaster on the way and now, as well. I just take full advantage of my funny brain to work for my animals' benefit. Had really no choice, leaving for 6 wks for Florida and noone there to trust with the tortoises, who are still very young and still need daily work and attention. We were bringing our kitty boy Maxi anyway, so what's another couple of critters? I just decided to take my chances and so far- so wonderful! And Adam, hang- gliding??? I'd totally do that!!!! If i could ever overcome my fear of heights Unfortunately I have acquired couple of crazy phobias over those 51 yrs of my earthly existence. Not too bad! Nothing incapacitating or anything. But! Few days ago we went snorkeling with kids (Florida Keys coral reef) and oh man! Oh man! I could not rip that mask off my face and tube out of my mouth fast enough! That feeling of "impending doom" can be pretty powerful and overwhelming, making you forget all the rational and logical thinking and reasoning. It took the power of my entire being to look for the way to swim against the current back towards the boat line, and trying to take few breaths through my mouth while doing that. Once i grabbed the line, I my critical thinking was coming back and i was trying to figure out how to get to the ladder to get back aboard. Now, I should mention that everyone in my family swims very well. Everyone except for moi! I can not swim! I know! Crazy! I would have never put myself into the "situation" but my daughter (good swimmer) was scared to jump in and I guess I felt daring, telling myself that at my age there are still way too many things I haven't experienced and to try and hurry up getting some of those under my belt so to speak... and I wanted to lead my baby girl by example... so I jumped! And she followed! Only I was back out of water in probably less than 10 min all shaken up inside, and she ended up having a great experience overcoming her fear and anxiety. Funny thing though, no one aboard knew how panicked I was, they just thought I didn't like the barracuda down there (there was a big one, looked like 5-6' from little distance). Anyway, Adam, it's good to be alive and 51! Will be down here at Mom's till mid August. Now trying to plan for the Twins' 10th birthday. It's on 8/1/17. Those boys are very tough to entertain. They like their computers the best. They also love animals though so maybe i can find something where they get to handle some cool animals (any animals really, they love them all). Hang-gliding..... hm......


Oh, I would so like to get to Florida and i will, some day soon. you've caught me up, being 51 myself. next year you'll be overtaking me. 
I can't swim, either, but i love the water and can snorkel, strangely, it's a different skill it seems. 
You'll have to get the kids out to Morocco, sometime. Wild monkeys you can hand feed, the camels, as well as the beaches and unspoiled forests. And torts, of course. They'd love it! 
It's great to be alive and 51! Life's good.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still extremely scorchio on the terrace.
> The tile temp was 60.8°C or 141.5 F
> Most of the socks that weren't batted into the distance are severely scorched.
> New socks, please!


GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!!  141.5 F???!?!?!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> EEL SLIME!
> http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us...ull-of-eels-and-slime-overturns-on-us-highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is sensationalist reporting.
> It's hagfish slime.
> But that doesn't sound a s good.


Poor eels/ hagfish


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's reading and feeling a bit hot. (temperature wise)
> Tidgy's relaxing before our table tennis but is fine as ever.
> And i'm just sorting out a couple of old video tapes.i'm very healthy and happy today.



I am glad your feeling good and happy today !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!!!!  141.5 F???!?!?!


It'll get hotter in August. 
i love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am glad your feeling good and happy today !


And i'm happy you're glad.


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Hey Adam, thanks again for my old lady's bday wishes lmbo No I have not got caught up on the CDR thread, be doing it as we go. The "traveling tort" thread is coming soon, it will be illustrated. At first I didn't think I'd share as to not encourage too many young keepers to emulate. Most of the folks are not ocd like i am about my pets and there were many potentials for disaster on the way and now, as well. I just take full advantage of my funny brain to work for my animals' benefit. Had really no choice, leaving for 6 wks for Florida and noone there to trust with the tortoises, who are still very young and still need daily work and attention. We were bringing our kitty boy Maxi anyway, so what's another couple of critters? I just decided to take my chances and so far- so wonderful! And Adam, hang- gliding??? I'd totally do that!!!! If i could ever overcome my fear of heights Unfortunately I have acquired couple of crazy phobias over those 51 yrs of my earthly existence. Not too bad! Nothing incapacitating or anything. But! Few days ago we went snorkeling with kids (Florida Keys coral reef) and oh man! Oh man! I could not rip that mask off my face and tube out of my mouth fast enough! That feeling of "impending doom" can be pretty powerful and overwhelming, making you forget all the rational and logical thinking and reasoning. It took the power of my entire being to look for the way to swim against the current back towards the boat line, and trying to take few breaths through my mouth while doing that. Once i grabbed the line, I my critical thinking was coming back and i was trying to figure out how to get to the ladder to get back aboard. Now, I should mention that everyone in my family swims very well. Everyone except for moi! I can not swim! I know! Crazy! I would have never put myself into the "situation" but my daughter (good swimmer) was scared to jump in and I guess I felt daring, telling myself that at my age there are still way too many things I haven't experienced and to try and hurry up getting some of those under my belt so to speak... and I wanted to lead my baby girl by example... so I jumped! And she followed! Only I was back out of water in probably less than 10 min all shaken up inside, and she ended up having a great experience overcoming her fear and anxiety. Funny thing though, no one aboard knew how panicked I was, they just thought I didn't like the barracuda down there (there was a big one, looked like 5-6' from little distance). Anyway, Adam, it's good to be alive and 51! Will be down here at Mom's till mid August. Now trying to plan for the Twins' 10th birthday. It's on 8/1/17. Those boys are very tough to entertain. They like their computers the best. They also love animals though so maybe i can find something where they get to handle some cool animals (any animals really, they love them all). Hang-gliding..... hm......


Hmmmm... If you're near Ed, then you are in the general vicinity of Ft. Lauderdale. When we visited my sister down there a few years ago, she took us to the Gumbo Limbo Nature Center just north of Ft. Lauderdale, in Boca Raton. They have big aquariums where you can watch them feed the manta rays, they rehabilitate injure sea turtles etc. Their biggest aquarium is 2 stories tall, and has barracuda, a sea turtle that cannot be released, Rays, a moray eel, a big octopus and a bunch of fish. I loved being there for feeding time for the Rays!!!! Gorgeous fish! Do you think your boys might enjoy that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm... If you're near Ed, then you are in the general vicinity of Ft. Lauderdale. When we visited my sister down there a few years ago, she took us to the Gumbo Limbo Nature Center just north of Ft. Lauderdale, in Boca Raton. They have big aquariums where you can watch them feed the manta rays, they rehabilitate injure sea turtles etc. Their biggest aquarium is 2 stories tall, and has barracuda, a sea turtle that cannot be released, Rays, a moray eel, a big octopus and a bunch of fish. I loved being there for feeding time for the Rays!!!! Gorgeous fish! Do you think your boys might enjoy that?


Sounds great. 
Weston Super Mare Sea Life centre had an huge open pool with various rays in. 
There was a stingray i called Malcolm whom I used to visit every Saturday. he used to poke out of the water and let me stroke him and follow me around the tank. wifey was amazed the first time i took her to see him and fell in love with a Blond ray she called .....errrrr....Blondie. They built up quite a rapport over time. i was allowed to feed the fish sometimes.
I was very friendly with an octopus there, too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to play table tennis with The Tidge.
> Or maybe sock tennis.
> Back in an hour or two.



I hope Tidgy was`nt the ball .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope Tidgy was`nt the ball .....


Goodness, no ! 
She'd damage my racket!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, no !
> She'd damage my racket!



She is too heavy..... You should feed her less sausages.
Good evening Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> She is too heavy..... You should feed her less sausages.
> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Bee! 
She's currently eating lots of prickly pear fruit, the season has just started, so i get the sausages to myself.
But, considering her size, the Tidgyisaurus is _very _heavy.


----------



## Bee62

@Pearly 
Happy birthday to you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Pearly
> Happy birthday to you !


They look a bit like bees............


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam,

Tidgysaurus is a nice word creation ! Love it !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They look a bit like bees............



Do you not know the minions ? I love this bad, nasty little yellow guys ! They always make nonsens and annoy each other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Tidgysaurus is a nice word creation ! Love it !


I meant to type Tidgisaurus, but got it slightly wrong. 
Yes, it's nearly as good as The Tidgidaire and better than the Tidginator.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgyrannosaurus ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you not know the minions ? I love this bad, nasty little yellow guys ! They always make nonsens and annoy each other.


i know of them, but have never seen the relevant movies.
They still look like bees to me. 

Nicked from Doctor Who, i reckon. We did it first.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Do you not know the minions ? I love this bad, nasty little yellow guys ! They always make nonsens and annoy each other.



I haven't seen either movie, but I just love the minions. Whoever dreamed them up did a great job. They're just so darned cute. The promos for the latest dispicable me movie really make me want to go to the movies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't seen either movie, but I just love the minions. Whoever dreamed them up did a great job. They're just so darned cute. The promos for the latest dispicable me movie really make me want to go to the movies


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't seen either movie, but I just love the minions. Whoever dreamed them up did a great job. They're just so darned cute. The promos for the latest dispicable me movie really make me want to go to the movies



Good evening Yvonne. If you like the minions see the movies with them. You will love it and laugh until your belly hurts !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i know of them, but have never seen the relevant movies.
> They still look like bees to me.
> 
> Nicked from Doctor Who, i reckon. We did it first.




To Bee or not to Bee ..... buuuuuzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Yvonne G

Nah. . . much as I'd like to, I don't go anywhere except the post office, bank, pet store and grocery store. And I'm researching buying groceries online so pretty soon there won't be any reason for me to fire up my vehicle.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Nah. . . much as I'd like to, I don't go anywhere except the post office, bank, pet store and grocery store. And I'm researching buying groceries online so pretty soon there won't be any reason for me to fire up my vehicle.



For you, Yvonne. 
If I will find the whole movies on Youtube, I`ll send you a link. I am searching ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> To Bee or not to Bee ..... buuuuuzzzzzzz.......


That is the Quezzzzzzzzztion!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Nah. . . much as I'd like to, I don't go anywhere except the post office, bank, pet store and grocery store. And I'm researching buying groceries online so pretty soon there won't be any reason for me to fire up my vehicle.


No personal transport at all, not even a bicycle. i walk to the shops, rarely even go to the new town and the Post office, wifey does most of that. And she does the bank. I do buy the potato, though. .


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgys Dad
Gone to bed ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

IT IS THE BIROOMIVERSARY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Two Years of The Cold Dark Room! ! ! ! ! 
What a wonderful lot you are, each and every one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgys Dad
> Gone to bed ????


Nope. 
Tis early. 
The Cold Dark Room is now two years old. 
Some games tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Oh, so many "Happy Birthdays".


Happy Birthday Cold Dark Room. 
I hope you enjoy your birthday and you`ll stay as cold and dark as you have been in the past for the next years too.
Giving us a corner in your darkness is a comfort we don`t wanna miss any more. As cold and dark you might be, you give us a place too meet and talk, and that`s what we are thankful of.
Take care of all creatures that hide in your darkness, except for the nasty meerkats.
Happy birthday again.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam. I am going to bed.
Looking forward to some games !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, so many "Happy Birthdays".
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Cold Dark Room.
> I hope you enjoy your birthday and you`ll stay as cold and dark as you have been in the past for the next years too.
> Giving us a corner in your darkness is a comfort we don`t wanna miss any more. As cold and dark you might be, you give us a place too meet and talk, and that`s what we are thankful of.
> Take care of all creatures that hide in your darkness, except for the nasty meerkats.
> Happy birthday again.


Lovely. 
How are the penguins getting on ?
And do we still have a meerkat problem ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam. I am going to bed.
> Looking forward to some games !


Nos da, Sabine. 
Sleep well . 
Yes, maybe Truth, Dare or Tortoise to begin.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely.
> How are the penguins getting on ?
> And do we still have a meerkat problem ?



The penguins are fine. Silly and Willy have found their corner to live. I think they are going to breed.
Still a problem with meerkats....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The penguins are fine. Silly and Willy have found their corner to live. I think they are going to breed.
> Still a problem with meerkats....


can one eat penguin eggs ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> can one eat penguin eggs ?


 GASP!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GASP!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


Just kidding, i don't eat eggs very often.
Penguin burger would be more my style, i expect.
Though I would imagine they're a bit fatty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to read for a bit and then get a bit of sleep. 
Guests in the morning.
Later some craziness in The Cold Dark Room. 
So you may all want to hide.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Like @Lyn W 
Lyn ?
It' been a week and you've not posted. 
But you have been on line. 
All okay ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding, i don't eat eggs very often.
> Penguin burger would be more my style, i expect.
> Though I would imagine they're a bit fatty.


And AGAIN I say,  NOOOOOOO!!!!! 
I understand your penchant for eating camel: they are quite vicious towards you, so that's fair enough.
But I fail to believe you've ever been bitten by a penguin, so why even CONSIDER eating the poor adorable things??!?!


----------



## JoesMum

Good Morning and Happy Biroomiversary!



We have daughter home today. She's just gone to a training so she can work towards getting a Dormouse license. 

Photo from the web:



Son has joined his tour. He spent a couple of days in NYC then they went to Niagara. Next they went to Lake Eerie/Cedar Point in Ohio and now they're heading for Chicago.


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning roomies from me and Clyde hope all is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And AGAIN I say,  NOOOOOOO!!!!!
> I understand your penchant for eating camel: they are quite vicious towards you, so that's fair enough.
> But I fail to believe you've ever been bitten by a penguin, so why even CONSIDER eating the poor adorable things??!?!


You are right of course. 
I have never been manged by a penguin. 
I wouldn't eat one really. 
But i would like to take one hang gliding and give it a new experience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good Morning and Happy Biroomiversary!
> View attachment 212692
> 
> 
> We have daughter home today. She's just gone to a training so she can work towards getting a Dormouse license.
> 
> Photo from the web:
> View attachment 212693
> 
> 
> Son has joined his tour. He spent a couple of days in NYC then they went to Niagara. Next they went to Lake Eerie/Cedar Point in Ohio and now they're heading for Chicago.


Good morning, Linda! 
Happy BiRoomiversary! 
I love dormice! (not to eat). 
Though they used to be a delicacy, once upon a time. 
Your son must be having a great experience. Splendid stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies from me and Clyde hope all is well


Good morning, Laura! 
Happy, BiRoomiversary! 
Good morning, Clyde! 
Tidgy says hello.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My first response, two years ago today was from Barbara. 
She still pops in to say "Hi", occasionally! 
@wellington 
Hi, Barb, happy BiRoomiversary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, some questions for points. 
Easy ones to begin.
What is the principal language spoken in Pakistan ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, some questions for points.
> Easy ones to begin.
> What is the principal language spoken in Pakistan ?


Urdu?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, some questions for points.
> Easy ones to begin.
> What is the principal language spoken in Pakistan ?


Well, it's either Pakistani, Romanian or Braille, so I'll guess Pakistani!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And we will also be playing TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE! 
This will entail me asking Roommates to choose TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE! 
If the Roomie chooses TRUTH then a question will be asked to which the Roomie must give an honest answer. 
If the Roomie chooses DARE, then a task will be set. 
If the Roomie chooses TORTOISE, then a photo will be required of one of the Roommates tortoises doing something not considered good form here on the forum. (for example hang-gliding). Please do not do anything that could be harmful or stressful for your tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Though they used to be a delicacy, once upon a time.


Wrong species 

Edible dormice, Glis glis, are much bigger than Hazel (aka Common) dormice, Muscardinus avellanarius.

Edible dormice are not UK natives and were introduced by the Romans. There's a population in the New Forest that's closely monitored as our tiny native has enough problems


----------



## JoesMum

I have been busy with my griddle and made up 2lb of flour into a Welsh Cake stockpile... made to Mum's recipe of course. 



Delicious as they are, even better with cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Urdu?


Urdu is the official language and the most used for communication but is only the first language of 8 per cent of the population. 
What is the most spoken or principal language ? The most spoken first language, if you will.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My first response, two years ago today was from Barbara.
> She still pops in to say "Hi", occasionally!
> @wellington
> Hi, Barb, happy BiRoomiversary!


Thank you. 
Sorry I haven't been here in quite some time. Not on the forum as much either in general. Lots of crap going on for a few months that has got me occupied. 
Hope all is well with everyone and their shelled friends.
I will try to pop in more often, at least to say hey, HEY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's either Pakistani, Romanian or Braille, so I'll guess Pakistani!


No such language as Pakistani, i don't think. 
I expect Romanian has a very small number about the same as Braille!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Wrong species
> 
> Edible dormice, Glis glis, are much bigger than Hazel (aka Common) dormice, Muscardinus avellanarius.
> 
> Edible dormice are not UK natives and were introduced by the Romans. There's a population in the New Forest that's closely monitored as our tiny native has enough problems


Yup, got me there. 
Hangs head in shame.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Urdu is the official language and the most used for communication but is only the first language of 8 per cent of the population.
> What is the most spoken or principal language ? The most spoken first language, if you will.


Thinking about it, 

English!

Just like India where there are so many languages and dialects that the only thing everyone understands is English


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have been busy with my griddle and made up 2lb of flour into a Welsh Cake stockpile... made to Mum's recipe of course.
> View attachment 212702
> 
> 
> Delicious as they are, even better with cheese


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everything is better with cheese. 
Points if you share with the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Everything is better with cheese.
> Points if you share with the Cold Dark Room.


Of course they're shared with the CDR. Why do you think I brought them in here?


----------



## wellington

HAPPY BiRoomiversary to you too! Where has the time gone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Thank you.
> Sorry I haven't been here in quite some time. Not on the forum as much either in general. Lots of crap going on for a few months that has got me occupied.
> Hope all is well with everyone and their shelled friends.
> I will try to pop in more often, at least to say hey, HEY


You are always most welcome, Barb. 
Hope you get all the problems fixed quickly. 
HEY


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thinking about it,
> 
> English!
> 
> Just like India where there are so many languages and dialects that the only thing everyone understands is English


Nope, Pakistani English is used in official circles like business and government, but is not the first language for many people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Of course they're shared with the CDR. Why do you think I brought them in here?


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuumyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> HAPPY BiRoomiversary to you too! Where has the time gone!


Golly, I know. 
Before we know it it'll be the 22nd century.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> HAPPY BiRoomiversary to you too! Where has the time gone!


Barbara. 
TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Of course they're shared with the CDR. Why do you think I brought them in here?


Linda. 
TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's either Pakistani, Romanian or Braille, so I'll guess Pakistani!


Bea. 
TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our second poster in the Cold Dark Room was Cameron. 
Cameron stayed around and was a major contributor and our main moderator for a long, long time, though we don't see much of him now, sadly. 
Hi @jaizei 
Happy BiRoomiversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies from me and Clyde hope all is well


Laura. 
TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Linda.
> TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE !



I can't do Tortoise  At least not with a live one 

It'll have to be truth.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have been busy with my griddle and made up 2lb of flour into a Welsh Cake stockpile... made to Mum's recipe of course.
> View attachment 212702
> 
> 
> Delicious as they are, even better with cheese



Yuuuuummmmy ! I want some ! Without cheese please, onmly with chocolate and sugar !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Of course they're shared with the CDR. Why do you think I brought them in here?



Yuuuummmmyyyy ! I want have some, but without cheese please. Only with chocolate and sugar. I like it sweeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I can't do Tortoise  At least not with a live one
> 
> It'll have to be truth.


Who was the best looking teacher you ever had ?


----------



## Bee62

Oh, now it is double.... Makes nothing ! I am hungry !

Goooooood mooooooorning CDR. Goooooood moooooorning rooooooommates! Loooooooooove yooooooooou aaaaaaalllllllll !!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yuuuummmmyyyy ! I want have some, but without cheese please. Only with chocolate and sugar. I like it sweeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!


Good afternoon, CCL Bee! 
Happy BiRoomiversary!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Laura!
> Happy, BiRoomiversary!
> Good morning, Clyde!
> Tidgy says hello.


Good morning to u n tidgy also


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Laura.
> TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE!


tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, now it is double.... Makes nothing ! I am hungry !
> 
> Goooooood mooooooorning CDR. Goooooood moooooorning rooooooommates! Loooooooooove yoooooooooy aaaaaaalllllllll !!!!!!


Penguinburger ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Penguinburger ?




Bleuch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning to u n tidgy also
> 
> tortoise


Right.
So tell us or post a picture of something naughty that you have let Clyde do or eat.(in the past or now). Perhaps before you knew it was bad. 
Please do not do anything that would harm or stress poor Clyde!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, CCL Bee!
> Happy BiRoomiversary!



Thank you Sir !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bleuch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What a charming emoji! 
TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who was the best looking teacher you ever had ?


From my point of view... Hmmm. That's difficult. I went to a staid grammar school and all my male teachers were ancient or not good looking. Mr Paisley who taught economics, which I didn't study, or Mr Moseley who taught woodwork and metalwork, which only the boys could do, were considered among the best. Not a patch on Tom K who was a couple of years older than me and fancied by most of the girls in the school. 

Miss Baker who taught Geography had most of the boys in love with her. My Mum once commented that at Parents' Evening she always seemed to have more Dads than Mums queueing to see her.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Yuuuummmmyyyy ! I want have some, but without cheese please. Only with chocolate and sugar. I like it sweeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no! They need no chocolate or sugar. There's plenty of sugar in them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> From my point of view... Hmmm. That's difficult. I went to a staid grammar school and all my male teachers were ancient or not good looking. Mr Paisley who taught economics, which I didn't study, or Mr Moseley who taught woodwork and metalwork, which only the boys could do, were considered among the best. Not a patch on Tom K who was a couple of years older than me and fancied by most of the girls in the school.
> 
> Miss Baker who taught Geography had most of the boys in love with her. My Mum once commented that at Parents' Evening she always seemed to have more Dads than Mums queueing to see her.


So, did you have a bit of a crush on Tom K ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! They need no chocolate or sugar. There's plenty of sugar in them.



Thats fine ! I am a "sugar & choclate monster" !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An early visitor to the Cold Dark Room was @4jean 
Hi! 
That was two years ago! 
Happy BiRoomiversary!


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam,

I choose tortoise ! My torts are doing crazy things every day. I`ll show it......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> I choose tortoise ! My torts are doing crazy things every day. I`ll show it......


OK. 
But nothing too dangerous!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> So tell us or post a picture of something naughty that you have let Clyde do or eat.(in the past or now). Perhaps before you knew it was bad.
> Please do not do anything that would harm or stress poor Clyde!


There's my Clydes about 3 weeks after I got him a lot littler then he is now I ad him kept on beech wood chips and straw which I now no is a terrible substrate and I also used to let him roam around the living room floor till I found out it was terrible for him


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, did you have a bit of a crush on Tom K ?



Sorry for saying something to that theme, but my favorite teacher was a young sports teacher. He was not good looking at all, but he was so funny


Tidgy's Dad said:


> OK.
> But nothing too dangerous!



I`ll tell them to do no difficult stunts today !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> There's my Clydes about 3 weeks after I got him a lot littler then he is now I ad him kept on beech wood chips and straw which I now no is a terrible substrate and I also used to let him roam around the living room floor till I found out it was terrible for him


Points! 
And this is why TFO can save tortoise lives. 
It's so great that Clyde is now happy and healthy, in a good environment with a keeper who has listened and learned and become an active and valuable member in The Cold Dark Room as well! 
POINTS !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for saying something to that theme, but my favorite teacher was a young sports teacher. He was not good looking at all, but he was so funny
> 
> 
> I`ll tell them to do no difficult stunts today !


Ho de ho. 
Bonus point.


----------



## JSWallace

Hello all, I wasn't around two years ago but Happy Anniversary to all. Hopefully I will still be here in another two years..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I wasn't around two years ago but Happy Anniversary to all. Hopefully I will still be here in another two years..


I hope so too.
Happy BiRoomiversary, Jane!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, did you have a bit of a crush on Tom K ?


Me and all the rest of the girls


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The final first page poster, two years ago today was Yvonne! 
i was being swamped with moderators! 
Luckily I had my good behaviour socks on. 
She rarely posted until the end of last year but is now a fully fledged Roommate! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@Yvonne G , happy BiRoomiversary. 
(Though i think your alerts are still disabled?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Me and all the rest of the girls


Ho de ho! 
POINTS!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points!
> And this is why TFO can save tortoise lives.
> It's so great that Clyde is now happy and healthy, in a good environment with a keeper who has listened and learned and become an active and valuable member in The Cold Dark Room as well!
> POINTS !


Thank you I can't thank the TFO enough and for the CDR members who av made mine and Clydes lives so much better and happier the time dedication and knowledge of each and everyone of the members Of the TFO and CDR is incredible and myself and my Clyde is forever in ur debt


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bea.
> TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE.


I have no idea what that means, but SURE!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Penguinburger ?


 NOOOOOOOO!!!!! 
JUST.SAY.NO!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thank you I can't thank the TFO enough and for the CDR members who av made mine and Clydes lives so much better and happier the time dedication and knowledge of each and everyone of the members Of the TFO and CDR is incredible and myself and my Clyde is forever in ur debt


Bless.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I wasn't around two years ago but Happy Anniversary to all. Hopefully I will still be here in another two years..



We all are a big "tortoise family !


Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> JUST.SAY.NO!!!!!



I just said noooooo !
Otherwise, by eating such a burger .......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have no idea what that means, but SURE!!!!


Choose TRUTH when you must give an honest answer to a possibly embarrassing question
DARE, when i will dare you to do something silly or embarrassing. 
Or TORTOISE when you must show a photo or describe something naughty that you do or have done with Elsa, or Jacques, that would normally be frowned upon by the forum.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok- I missed the post explaining the game. 
I'll take.............TRUTH!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> We all are a big "tortoise family !
> 
> 
> I just said noooooo !
> Otherwise, by eating such a burger .......


GOOD for you!!!!!


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Barbara.
> TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE ?


Truth and tortoise. 
I can't lie, love tortoises and too much a control freak to crumble to a dare.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The final first page poster, two years ago today was Yvonne!
> i was being swamped with moderators!
> Luckily I had my good behaviour socks on.
> She rarely posted until the end of last year but is now a fully fledged Roommate! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> @Yvonne G , happy BiRoomiversary.
> (Though i think your alerts are still disabled?)



Yes, I have alerts disabled, and when I visit here, I only read the last page. Some days you roomies are so prolific as to have made more than three or four pages between my visits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> We all are a big "tortoise family !
> 
> 
> I just said noooooo !
> Otherwise, by eating such a burger .......


Oh, not that again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok- I missed the post explaining the game.
> I'll take.............TRUTH!!!!


Have you ever cheated in a test or exam ?
or anything else for that matter ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Truth and tortoise.
> I can't lie, love tortoises and too much a control freak to crumble to a dare.


OK, truth. 
Who is the most annoying person you know ?
(other than me) .


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne G 
Yesterday I posted a little minion movie clip for you. Mayby you will watch it.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok.
According to my friend, Google, Punjabi is the most common language spoken in Pakistan.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, not that again!



I love it .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I have alerts disabled, and when I visit here, I only read the last page. Some days you roomies are so prolific as to have made more than three or four pages between my visits.


Hmmmmmmmm. 
So after you post we can be very naughty, and quickly fill a page or two before we start being good again. 
Got it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok.
> According to my friend, Google, Punjabi is the most common language spoken in Pakistan.


Is the correct answer! 
Points! 
(Google is permitted _in extremis_ ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I have alerts disabled, and when I visit here, I only read the last page. Some days you roomies are so prolific as to have made more than three or four pages between my visits.


And, Yvonne, TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE ?


----------



## Bee62

My tortoise answer:
What is that ????

?


----------



## Bee62

My little tort supervised


cuddeling with my Montie !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you ever cheated in a test or exam ?
> or anything else for that matter ?


Ouch.
Yes-once. In 6th grade (age 10) we were taking a grammar/punctuation test. After the test, the teacher had us exchange papers and grade each other's answers. I was so desperate to be the top scoring student (and earn praise from my very stern, domineering father) that I erased some of my friend's correct punctuation. It did NOT feel good, even as I did it. Of course I was caught out. 
Got in trouble and, worse, lost a friend.
BUT I am happy to say I always do my best to learn from my mistakes, and I have never again knowingly done anything to undermine someone else in order to promote myself. 
Very valuable lesson.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My tortoise answer:
> What is that ????
> View attachment 212708
> ?


I think the cat's in more danger than the tortoise! 
POINTS! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My little tort supervised
> View attachment 212709
> View attachment 212710
> cuddeling with my Montie !


Splendid! 
And both adorable! 
POINTS!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the cat's in more danger than the tortoise!
> POINTS! ! !





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> And both adorable!
> POINTS!



Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ouch.
> Yes-once. In 6th grade (age 10) we were taking a grammar/punctuation test. After the test, the teacher had us exchange papers and grade each other's answers. I was so desperate to be the top scoring student (and earn praise from my very stern, domineering father) that I erased some of my friend's correct punctuation. It did NOT feel good, even as I did it. Of course I was caught out.
> Got in trouble and, worse, lost a friend.
> BUT I am happy to say I always do my best to learn from my mistakes, and I have never again knowingly done anything to undermine someone else in order to promote myself.
> Very valuable lesson.



What a splendid answer. 
Thank you. 
The difference between good people and bad people is that good people feel bad when doing bad things (though they may do them occasionally) and then learn from the experience. Bad people don't feel bad and don't learn unless severely punished.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Ouch.
> Yes-once. In 6th grade (age 10) we were taking a grammar/punctuation test. After the test, the teacher had us exchange papers and grade each other's answers. I was so desperate to be the top scoring student (and earn praise from my very stern, domineering father) that I erased some of my friend's correct punctuation. It did NOT feel good, even as I did it. Of course I was caught out.
> Got in trouble and, worse, lost a friend.
> BUT I am happy to say I always do my best to learn from my mistakes, and I have never again knowingly done anything to undermine someone else in order to promote myself.
> Very valuable lesson.



Bad girl !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

How often can we play the game, Mr. Adam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is the world's largest desert ?
Or dessert if you prefer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G
> Yesterday I posted a little minion movie clip for you. Mayby you will watch it.



Yes, I saw that. I just LOVE the minions!! Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How often can we play the game, Mr. Adam ?


You can play again if you wish, Sabine, but you must now choose TRUTH or DARE.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the world's largest desert ?
> Or dessert if you prefer.



Do you mean a cold or a hot desert ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you mean a cold or a hot desert ?


Either.
Both.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And, Yvonne, TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE ?


TORTOISE! (Since my memory isn't good enough to answer any questions about the past)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our first poster who was not a moderator, was Michelle who really got involved in the quiz questions all that time ago. 
Hello @meech008 
Happy BiRoomiversary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> TORTOISE! (Since my memory isn't good enough to answer any questions about the past)


I think I remember some tales of tortoise error before you came to TFO, but please tell us something that you do, or have done, to a tortoise that would be frowned upon by some on the forum.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> From my point of view... Hmmm. That's difficult. I went to a staid grammar school and all my male teachers were ancient or not good looking. Mr Paisley who taught economics, which I didn't study, or Mr Moseley who taught woodwork and metalwork, which only the boys could do, were considered among the best. Not a patch on Tom K who was a couple of years older than me and fancied by most of the girls in the school.
> 
> Miss Baker who taught Geography had most of the boys in love with her. My Mum once commented that at Parents' Evening she always seemed to have more Dads than Mums queueing to see her.




im mr paisley!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I remember some tales of tortoise error before you came to TFO, but please tell us something that you do, or have done, to a tortoise that would be frowned upon by some on the forum.



It's a case of do as I say, not as I do. I mix species. When I have a bunch of baby tortoises (and box turtles), it's much easier to keep them all in the same enclosure


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the world's largest desert ?
> Or dessert if you prefer.


Would that be the Sahara? And is Antarctica classed as a cold desert?


----------



## Yvonne G

This one's pretty large. . . I'm not sure if it's s'posed to be a donut or what:


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and here's a big cup cake:


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and, according to my friend, GOOGLE, there are 10 largest deserts:


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I gotta' go. See you back here tomorrow morning!


----------



## JSWallace

Yvonne G said:


> This one's pretty large. . . I'm not sure if it's s'posed to be a donut or what:


Oh so much better than deserts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's a case of do as I say, not as I do. I mix species. When I have a bunch of baby tortoises (and box turtles), it's much easier to keep them all in the same enclosure



indeed. 
Thank you for your honest response. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Would that be the Sahara? And is Antarctica classed as a cold desert?


Yup and Yup. 
POINTS for both answers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This one's pretty large. . . I'm not sure if it's s'posed to be a donut or what:


I doubt that's the biggest in the world. 
But a point anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and here's a big cup cake:


Blimey! 
Point!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and, according to my friend, GOOGLE, there are 10 largest deserts:


Hmmmm 
But shows clearly the Sahara is the biggest 'hot' desert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I gotta' go. See you back here tomorrow morning!


Have a good day, Yvonne, thanks for playing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh so much better than deserts!


Jane, TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE ?


----------



## johnandjade

good aftermornooning and good prevnin' all! happy happy biromaversery wibblers!  

today's job done and happy customer, more work coming from him  i didn't take pictures, nissan 250z, silver and black leather interior. so a nice hassle free job  , £25 an hr is not bad  andor even gave me a lift to and from there . 

mr adam, i will choose truth as well. 
i had a rather hot chemistry teacher in high school  , but by far the best ever, and best looking teacher i have ever had is you sir i actually don't think i have cheated on a test or exam, though i have on girls before 

1530, sat watching still game , we are at jades mums for our birthday tea tonight.. it's a treble celebration!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im mr paisley!


Good afternoon, John! 
Happy BiRoomiversary!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John!
> Happy BiRoomiversary!




ahhh wibble.  

happy biroomiversary to YOU daddy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good aftermornooning and good prevnin' all! happy happy biromaversery wibblers!
> 
> today's job done and happy customer, more work coming from him  i didn't take pictures, nissan 250z, silver and black leather interior. so a nice hassle free job  , £25 an hr is not bad  andor even gave me a lift to and from there .
> 
> mr adam, i will choose truth as well.
> i had a rather hot chemistry teacher in high school  , but by far the best ever, and best looking teacher i have ever had is you sir i actually don't think i have cheated on a test or exam, though i have on girls before
> 
> 1530, sat watching still game , we are at jades mums for our birthday tea tonight.. it's a treble celebration!!


Sounds like you're having a fun day and profitable day, my friend. 
Enjoy you tea and lots of love to Jade and her mum. 
But your TRUTH question is.........
Have you ever blamed something you've done on somebody else ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the world's largest desert ?
> Or dessert if you prefer.


I know! 
I know!!!
Antarctica!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> This one's pretty large. . . I'm not sure if it's s'posed to be a donut or what:


 GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jane, TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE ?


I like to think I never tell a lie so It's going to have to be Truth!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I know!
> I know!!!
> Antarctica!!!!!!


Yup, but a bit late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I like to think I never tell a lie so It's going to have to be Truth!


Have you ever told someone a secret even though you said you'd keep it to yourself ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Which country has the highest barley production ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds like you're having a fun day and profitable day, my friend.
> Enjoy you tea and lots of love to Jade and her mum.
> But your TRUTH question is.........
> Have you ever blamed something you've done on somebody else ?




hmmmm... only thing springs to mind is when i was a teenager, had and still do, a shurrican .. my bedroom door was the target... needless to say my mum wasn't too happy. 
she asked who i was, i told her i wouldn't tell as she wouldn't allow the culprit back in. i did also blame a friend at the time for smoking inside the house, though i did later come clean. im sure there are plenty more, but nothing major. im no saint, but i do put my hands up and admit when i smeg up.. we all do it and as forest gump says... 'it happens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tina was also an early contributor to The Cold Dark Room.
Hi @leigti 
Happy BiRoomiversay! 
Hope you are well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmmm... only thing springs to mind is when i was a teenager, had and still do, a shurrican .. my bedroom door was the target... needless to say my mum wasn't too happy.
> she asked who i was, i told her i wouldn't tell as she wouldn't allow the culprit back in. i did also blame a friend at the time for smoking inside the house, though i did later come clean. im sure there are plenty more, but nothing major. im no saint, but i do put my hands up and admit when i smeg up.. we all do it and as forest gump says... 'it happens.


POINTS ! ! ! 
I blame everybody else for everything.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!!




a light snack. 

music playing.. 'donut forsake me, oh my darling'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which country has the highest barley production ?




the highest CONSUMPTION must be scotland, in formented form


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> the highest CONSUMPTION must be scotland, in formented form


No, that`s Germany !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! !
> I blame everybody else for everything.




ADAM!!! we missed the obvious!!

meerkats!!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> No, that`s Germany !




i trinken beer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the highest CONSUMPTION must be scotland, in formented form


Hmmmmmm.
Point anyway, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm going to have to go for a couple of hours in a minute. 
A lesson. 
Please continue without me, i'll be back soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ADAM!!! we missed the obvious!!
> 
> meerkats!!


Of course! 
Silly me.


----------



## Bee62

I have to go too. No lesson, only for purchase some tort and human food ....

See you later !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For example, The Cold Dark Room is Tidgy's fault !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to go too. No lesson, only for purchase some tort and human food ....
> 
> See you later !


He's gorgeous!




But too small to make shoes from.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you ever told someone a secret even though you said you'd keep it to yourself ?


Oh my I found myself in a terrible sitation a few years back when I inadvertently found out that a friends hubby was having an affair. He begged me not to tell her and I agreed but over time I could see how badly he was treating her so after much agonising I told her. It was a terrible time and I ended up losing both their friendships, was sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my I found myself in a terrible sitation a few years back when I inadvertently found out that a friends hubby was having an affair. He begged me not to tell her and I agreed but over time I could see how badly he was treating her so after much agonising I told her. It was a terrible time and I ended up losing both their friendships, was sad.


That's awful. 
Thanks for sharing. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's awful.
> Thanks for sharing.
> POINTS ! ! !


Yep it was awful. Three small children involved too..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yep it was awful. Three small children involved too..


You did what you felt was right at the time. 
That's all anyone can do. 
Sounds like this relationship was going off the rails anyway. 
I feel sorry for the children, too. 
My parents split after dad's affairs but my brothers and I were a bit older, teenagers. 
Still very hard.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You did what you felt was right at the time.
> That's all anyone can do.
> Sounds like this relationship was going off the rails anyway.
> I feel sorry for the children, too.
> My parents split after dad's affairs but my brothers and I were a bit older, teenagers.
> Still very hard.


Life is hard sometimes. I recently split up with hubby after 25 years and even though my two are 21 and 22 It's sad and hard and not how I thought life would be..


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Life is hard sometimes. I recently split up with hubby after 25 years and even though my two are 21 and 22 It's sad and hard and not how I thought life would be..





keep on tortin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Life is hard sometimes. I recently split up with hubby after 25 years and even though my two are 21 and 22 It's sad and hard and not how I thought life would be..


It can be a sad world sometimes, but we move on and explore new possibilities


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm back. 
Lesson finished, basic vocab, so quite an easy one. 
And everyone seems to have gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Also posting on that first day, two years ago was a confused Kathy. 
@Momof4 
Glad you're still with us here ! 
Happy BiRoomiversary!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It can be a sad world sometimes, but we move on and explore new possibilities


That's exactly my mindset. It's a new start for another chapter of my life. Quite exciting really! What's happened to the birthday party??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That's exactly my mindset. It's a new start for another chapter of my life. Quite exciting really! What's happened to the birthday party??


Everyone seems to have fallen unconscious. 
Too much lemonade.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Laura1412

I'm still here iv been pottering about tho so I was on n off


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone seems to have fallen unconscious.
> Too much lemonade.


It's after six so time for something stronger than lemonade I think


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> I'm still here iv been pottering about tho so I was on n off


Hi Laura


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm still here iv been pottering about tho so I was on n off


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It's after six so time for something stronger than lemonade I think


Indeed, student taught, open a Chablis, i think.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hi Laura


Hello Jane how r u


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, student taught, open a Chablis, i think.


Chablis, my very favourite white wine. Cheers!


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Hello Jane how r u


Am good thanks Laura, wishing the sun would shine though!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Am good thanks Laura, wishing the sun would shine though!


Yea it's not been good today here either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Chablis, my very favourite white wine. Cheers!


Cheers! 
My favourite, too.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheers!
> My favourite, too.


I'm not. Wine fan gives me head ache


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm not. Wine fan gives me head ache


So what's your tipple of choice, Laura ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So what's your tipple of choice, Laura ?


I like fosters but and gin and tonic


----------



## Laura1412

Laura1412 said:


> I like fosters but and gin and tonic


But my favourite of all is drambuie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I like fosters but and gin and tonic


Nice, i enjoy many lagers and love a G&T every now and again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> But my favourite of all is drambuie


Hmmmm. 
Not so keen, myself.


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> I like fosters but and gin and tonic


I have just made a gin and tonic with elderflower and a mint garnish and a slice of lime! Very posh hey!!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> I have just made a gin and tonic with elderflower and a mint garnish and a slice of lime! Very posh hey!!


Yes Jane very posh


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Not so keen, myself.


My problem is with bein on morphine my drinking is limited


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I have just made a gin and tonic with elderflower and a mint garnish and a slice of lime! Very posh hey!!


Top drawer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> My problem is with bein on morphine my drinking is limited


Oh, golly, yes i remember. 
But you can still enjoy the occasional snifter.


----------



## JSWallace

Although I seem to have used a half pint glass so maybe not as posh as I like to think!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly, yes i remember.
> But you can still enjoy the occasional snifter.


Yea I av the odd one on occasions normally late on before I go to bed


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Although I seem to have used a half pint glass so maybe not as posh as I like to think!


Looks lovely Jane and lovely garden iv just moved into my brother house this week as he now lives with his girlfriend so I'm goin to get some wood and make a big outside box for my Clyde over the next few weeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Although I seem to have used a half pint glass so maybe not as posh as I like to think!


Ho de ho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Looks lovely Jane and lovely garden iv just moved into my brother house this week as he now lives with his girlfriend so I'm goin to get some wood and make a big outside box for my Clyde over the next few weeks


Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another first day poster in The Cold Dark Room was Ed! 
@ZEROPILOT 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy BiRoomiversary ! ! ! 
Though i know your internet time is limited at the weekends so you may not be joining us today.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget to post pics!


I will do it will take a few weeks yet coz it's all expense with moving but I need to make a box as the garden is raised up and very easy for Clyde to fall down the steps or over wall and also got fish pond at the top with koi in so don't want Clyde falling in there I'm aiming for 10x5 size should be big enough for him bless him to have a run out in the day


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Looks lovely Jane and lovely garden iv just moved into my brother house this week as he now lives with his girlfriend so I'm goin to get some wood and make a big outside box for my Clyde over the next few weeks


Oh Clyde will love that. Nelly is very lucky that she gets free rein of the garden as it is totally secure..


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Oh Clyde will love that. Nelly is very lucky that she gets free rein of the garden as it is totally secure..


Well this one is nt Jane which is a bit of a bummer but I'd sooner be safe then sorry bless nelly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I will do it will take a few weeks yet coz it's all expense with moving but I need to make a box as the garden is raised up and very easy for Clyde to fall down the steps or over wall and also got fish pond at the top with koi in so don't want Clyde falling in there I'm aiming for 10x5 size should be big enough for him bless him to have a run out in the day


Good luck with that, you can't beat real sunshine and it cuts down on your electric bills and keeps your UV bulbs alive for longer if not in use.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that, you can't beat real sunshine and it cuts down on your electric bills and keeps your UV bulbs alive for longer if not in use.


Bless him I will take him out in a morning when it's nice and bring him back in doors wen it starts to cool down I don't want to leave him out all the time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bless him I will take him out in a morning when it's nice and bring him back in doors wen it starts to cool down I don't want to leave him out all the time


You'd only worry! 
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And next to join on Day One was Lyn. 
@Lyn W 
I still haven't seen you since i've been back! 
Hope you're okay. 
Happy BiRoomiversary!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'd only worry!
> Better safe than sorry.


Bless him he will love bein outside


----------



## JSWallace

Adam, daughters boyfriend tells me the answer to the barley question is Russia??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bless him he will love bein outside


I'm sure he will. 
Tidgy does, though she soon gets hot at the moment and seeks her shady places or a soak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Adam, daughters boyfriend tells me the answer to the barley question is Russia??


That is correct! 
POINTS ! ! ! 
(to your daughter's boyfriend).


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is correct!
> POINTS ! ! !
> (to your daughter's boyfriend).


He has just graduated with a first class Geography degree so seems to know lots of random stuff!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure he will.
> Tidgy does, though she soon gets hot at the moment and seeks her shady places or a soak.


Bless tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next question. 
Which of these metals has salts that are sensitive to light ?
A. Zinc
B. Silver 
C. Copper
D. Aluminium. 
An incorrect guess gets you minus one for this question.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> He has just graduated with a first class Geography degree so seems to know lots of random stuff!!


Wonder if he knows any chemistry ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next question.
> Which of these metals has salts that are sensitive to light ?
> A. Zinc
> B. Silver
> C. Copper
> D. Aluminium.
> An incorrect guess gets you minus one for this question.


Oh that would be silver


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh that would be silver


It is. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another one for the geography graduate. 
Where is the Central Rice Research Station situated ?
I need the city, not the country.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is.
> POINTS ! ! !


Didn't need the boyfriend for that one! I'm a Chemist!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Didn't need the boyfriend for that one! I'm a Chemist!!


I'll have to ask a palaeontology one in a minute. 
That'll give me a chance.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll have to ask a palaeontology one in a minute.
> That'll give me a chance.


Oh yes go on, put us all to shame


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another one for the geography graduate.
> Where is the Central Rice Research Station situated ?
> I need the city, not the country.


They've gone to the pub so no help now. I presume somewhere in India?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> They've gone to the pub so no help now. I presume somewhere in India?


it is.
But this is a bit hard, so multiple choice again. 
A. Chennai
B. Cuttack
C. Bangalore
D. Quilon


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Didn't need the boyfriend for that one! I'm a Chemist!!


I knew it too because hubby is a photographer!  But you were quicker than me.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> it is.
> But this is a bit hard, so multiple choice again.
> A. Chennai
> B. Cuttack
> C. Bangalore
> D. Quilon


Is it Cuttack?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The next person to join us on the very first day of The Cold Dark Room two years ago was Kirsty. 
For those of you who remember her I can tell you that she is fine and generally happy and so is Beastie. 
She is spending most of her free time with a sick relative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Didn't need the boyfriend for that one! I'm a Chemist!!


It is! 
Golly! 
I had no idea about that one. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What major information is the BBC announcing immediately after the Men's Final at Wimbledon tomorrow ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What major information is the BBC announcing immediately after the Men's Final at Wimbledon tomorrow ?


The 13th Doctor!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> The 13th Doctor!


Indeed! 
The identity of the actor who will be portraying the next Doctor Who. 
You're on fire tonight, Jane!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

William Shakespeare had a son who died. What was his name ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> William Shakespeare had a son who died. What was his name ?


Oh my goodness I am realising I know too many useless facts! Went to Stratford not long ago and learnt all about William and family. His son was called Hamnet, I think he was 11/12ish when he died?


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Oh my goodness I am realising I know too many useless facts! Went to Stratford not long ago and learnt all about William and family. His son was called Hamnet, I think he was 11/12ish when he died?


Darn- you were too quick, again! 
I always thought the son was Hamlet, though, not Hamnet. Of course, yours is correct.


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> Darn- you were too quick, again!
> I always thought the son was Hamlet, though, not Hamnet. Of course, yours is correct.


That's why I remembered it because I thought he should be called Hamlet too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my goodness I am realising I know too many useless facts! Went to Stratford not long ago and learnt all about William and family. His son was called Hamnet, I think he was 11/12ish when he died?


Correct again!
POINTS ! ! !
he was 11


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How tall is the Empire State Building ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How tall is the Empire State Building ?


I'm not answering because I was there not long ago! This is view from the top


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. JoesDad and I made a snap decision to go to the World Para Athletics Championships which is being held in the former Olympic Stadium (and not sold out)

Excellent night 
Brits Richard Whitehead (in the middle) and David Henson in the T42 200 metres. They got gold and Bronze 



Sophie Hahn and Kadeena Cox got another British gold/bronze in the T38 200 metres. 

And the sky over the Olympic Park as we left was lovely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I made a snap decision to go to the World Para Athletics Championships which is being held in the former Olympic Stadium (and not sold out)
> 
> Excellent night
> Brits Richard Whitehead (in the middle) and David Henson in the T42 200 metres. They got gold and Bronze
> View attachment 212728
> 
> 
> Sophie Hahn and Kadeena Cox got another British gold/bronze in the T38 200 metres.
> 
> And the sky over the Olympic Park as we left was lovely
> View attachment 212729


Crikey, you do get about don't you ?
I went to the Transplant Olympics many years ago, it was great. 
That sky is stunning!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, you do get about don't you ?
> I went to the Transplant Olympics many years ago, it was great.
> That sky is stunning!


They're pretty much giving the tickets away. The stadium wasn't full. It's a shame because it was a great evening. We might go up again tomorrow. It's easy to get to from here


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR roommates.


Hi, Good Evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR roommates.


Good BiRoomieveiversary, Bee! 
Hope you've had a good afternoon and evening so far.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hi, Good Evening.



Good evening Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They're pretty much giving the tickets away. The stadium wasn't full. It's a shame because it was a great evening. We might go up again tomorrow. It's easy to get to from here


That's sad. 
I'd join you if i could.
But the Paralympics has been becoming much more popular and more televised which is positive.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good BiRoomieveiversary, Bee!
> Hope you've had a good afternoon and evening so far.


Busy afternoon. With 15 holiday cats there is a lot of work to do.Not only feeding, also cuddeling....cleaning cat toilets ....
Evening began late .... But I am a night owl. Night time is my time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The next person to join on that first day two years ago was Spud's Mum! 
@Spud's mum 
Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy BiRoomiversary! ! !
But you and I and several of the others were friends already, of course!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Busy afternoon. With 15 holiday cats there is a lot of work to do.Not only feeding, also cuddeling....cleaning cat toilets ....
> Evening began late .... But I am a night owl. Night time is my time.


You board cats?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Busy afternoon. With 15 holiday cats there is a lot of work to do.Not only feeding, also cuddeling....cleaning cat toilets ....
> Evening began late .... But I am a night owl. Night time is my time.


I know! 
We can do our bat flitting again tonight. 
i'm not so keen on the toilet bit, i don't think.


----------



## Bee62

What is "board" ? I don`t understand the word. 
I take cats in care while their people go for holidays.


----------



## Bee62

Ah, like a boarding house for cats ? Yes, that`s what I do !


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Ah, like a boarding house for cats ? Yes, that`s what I do !


Yes that's it exactly! That must be so nice looking after all those different cats


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know!
> We can do our bat flitting again tonight.
> i'm not so keen on the toilet bit, i don't think.


Can I bat flit too please?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Can I bat flit too please?


Of course! 
The more the merrier! 
We could form a battalion.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Yes that's it exactly! That must be so nice looking after all those different cats



Yes it is nice, mostly.... A few cats are very angry when they are not at home. I`ve got 2 of these sort actually.
But most of the cats are very smochy. And some of them are special. For now I have a very big male Maine Coon. He is a really gentle giant. His behaviour is more like a dog than a cat.


----------



## Bee62

Is the game over we played ? Truth..... tortoise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is the game over we played ? Truth..... tortoise ?


Nope if anyone wants to continue playing or ask me, then that's fine.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!
> The more the merrier!
> We could form a battalion.


Oh yes let's go conquer the world in our little battalion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes let's go conquer the world in our little battalion


We could certainly fight some battles.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope if anyone wants to continue playing or ask me, then that's fine.


I choose...TORTOISE! 
Will post pics later!


----------



## Bee62

I choose TRUTH !
Ask a question, Mr. Qiiiizzzzzzzmaster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I choose...TORTOISE!
> Will post pics later!


Look forward to that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I choose TRUTH !
> Ask a question, Mr. Qiiiizzzzzzzmaster.


Other than a property or vehicle, what is the most expensive thing you own ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Other than a property or vehicle, what is the most expensive thing you own ?


Oh, that`s a very difficult question because I own no expensive things except my house and property and two cars ( one is a 40 year old oldtimer car ).
I have no expensive jewelleries, no expensive clothes, no expensive shoes, no expensive furnishings, no expensive TV or other electronical devices.
I even have no expensive hair stylist, I cut my hair by myself.
I think the most expensive "things" I own are the amount of animals I keep. They are expensive, but I love it to give them good and a lot of food and when they are sick, going to my VET with them.
Believe me or not ( I am really honest ), they are the most expensive "things" in my life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that`s a very difficult question because I own no expensive things except my house and property and two cars ( one is a 40 year old oldtimer car ).
> I have no expensive jewelleries, no expensive clothes, no expensive shoes, no expensive furnishings, no expensive TV or other electronical devices.
> I even have no expensive hair stylist, I cut my hair by myself.
> I think the most expensive "things" I own are the amount of animals I keep. They are expensive, but I love it to give them good and a lot of food and when they are sick, going to my VET with them.
> Believe me or not ( I am really honest ), they are the most expensive "things" in my life.


Fair enough, i believe you. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

And what was the last way to play the game, between truth and tortoise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And what was the last way to play the game, between truth and tortoise ?


DARE.


----------



## Bee62

Dare ?
What should I do ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Dare ?
> What should I do ?


Nobody has done a DARE yet. 
If you agree to do it, you must do it or suffer a minus 50 point penalty! 
Do you accept ?


----------



## Bee62

I accept !
I am a gambling woman.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I accept !
> I am a gambling woman.....


Okay, brave soul. 
Your mission, if you choose to accept it........
You must go to one of the most recent 'Introductions' threads and post a reply that includes the words 'wibble' and 'cheese' 
Good luck


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, brave soul.
> Your mission, if you choose to accept it........
> You must go to one of the most recent 'Introductions' threads and post a reply that includes the words 'wibble' and 'cheese'
> Good luck



I hope the MOD there don`t lock my account for this sillyness .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope the MOD there don`t lock my account for this sillyness .....


Don't be rude, write a nice welcome, but just include those words. 
Anyway, you don't have to do it.


----------



## Bee62

I am afraid to to this .... I am a Well-known member, not an idiot .... hmmm.....
How much time do I have for posting it or not ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be rude, write a nice welcome, but just include those words.
> Anyway, you don't have to do it.



I have never been rude !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A bit after midnight for me, but still on Day One of the Cold Dark Room for our American friends, we had another new guest, Ken! 
@Cowboy_Ken 
Happy BiRoomiversary, it's two years of the CDR !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am afraid to to this .... I am a Well-known member, not an idiot .... hmmm.....
> How much time do I have for posting it or not ?


24 hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have never been rude !


Of course not, didn't mean to imply that you would, at least never intentionally. 
Sorry.


----------



## tortdad

Lol. A truth or dare game.... I'm in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Lol. A truth or dare game.... I'm in


Good evening, Kevin, and Happy BiRoomiversary! 
Yes, many have participated including Yvonne! 
TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE ?
(Tortoise is to show a photo or admit to having done things with tortoises that would not normally be approved of on the forum) .


----------



## Bee62

Only for my understanding: Should I post it in one of these threads that are stuck on the top of each forum ?
Or in a thread with a new question ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only for my understanding: Should I post it in one of these threads that are stuck on the top of each forum ?
> Or in a thread with a new question ?


One of the New members Introductions. 
You know, the "Hello, i'm Eric from Transylvania and I have a pet turtle called Dracula" sort of thing.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the New members Introductions.
> You know, the "Hello, i'm Eric from Transylvania and I have a pet turtle called Dracula" sort of thing.



OKAY !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good luck, Sabine, i'm afraid i'm going to have to lie down for a bit, feeling a bit dizzy and breathless.
It's been a long but wonderful day.
Kevin, if you choose one, leave a message here in the CDR and i'll leave you a task as soon as i can.
Sorry, but have to go for a rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you all soon folks and thanks for contributing to a brilliant BiRoomiversary that will continue, in traditional Adam three day event style for quite a while yet.


----------



## tortdad

dare baby!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck, Sabine, i'm afraid i'm going to have to lie down for a bit, feeling a bit dizzy and breathless.
> It's been a long but wonderful day.
> Kevin, if you choose one, leave a message here in the CDR and i'll leave you a task as soon as i can.
> Sorry, but have to go for a rest.



Sleep well Adam and recover yourself. Tomorrow is a new day for games and fun and speaking. I am looking forward to it.
You don`t have to be sorry for being dizzy and tired ! We are so lucky to have you ! I am so lucky to have you !
Nos Da, Adam.


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> dare baby!!!



Yeeessss !!!! 
You are brave !


----------



## tortdad

Bee62 said:


> Yeeessss !!!!
> You are brave !


Apparently this is a points system based game. I'm way behind so I need to hit for ground running 

I'm assuming dare is most points


----------



## Bee62

I have done my task:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortie-newbie-intro.159153/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortie-newbie-intro.159153/
*DARE *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1* Yeah* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I have done my task:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortie-newbie-intro.159153/
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortie-newbie-intro.159153/
> *DARE *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1* Yeah* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


I saw your comment!!!!!   
WELL DONE!!!!! 
You should get plenty of points for that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> I have done my task:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortie-newbie-intro.159153/
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortie-newbie-intro.159153/
> *DARE *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1* Yeah* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Very nicely done! I am impressed..


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope you are feeling better Adam, I am concerned to read of dizziness 

Well done Sabine 

I'm off to buy milk as the current crisis prevents tea being made and that's a disaster of epic proportions


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all. 
Happy BiRoomiversary +1 
I have visitors and now a lesson so will be back to continue the silliness in a couple of hours. 
Thankfully, I am feeling fine again this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> dare baby!!!


You asked for it. 
It'll give you a minus 50 point penalty if you don't complete it. 
Now, Tom has just restarted an old thread about his efforts at falconry. 
It's quite interesting and can be found here : http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-latest-endeavor.135624/page-4#post-1504272
Kevin, please go to this thread and ask Tom what experience he has regarding taming wild gnu/ wildebeest. This must be done in a serious manner. 
This was wifey's idea.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning all.
> Happy BiRoomiversary +1
> I have visitors and now a lesson so will be back to continue the silliness in a couple of hours.
> Thankfully, I am feeling fine again this morning.


Morning Adam, glad to hear you are feeling well again this morning


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You asked for it.
> It'll give you a minus 50 point penalty if you don't complete it.
> Now, Tom has just restarted an old thread about his efforts at falconry.
> It's quite interesting and can be found here : http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-latest-endeavor.135624/page-4#post-1504272
> Kevin, please go to this thread and ask Tom what experience he has regarding taming wild gnu/ wildebeest. This must be done in a serious manner.
> This was wifey's idea.



I'll take my 50 points now 

(Reaches out with hand)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sleep well Adam and recover yourself. Tomorrow is a new day for games and fun and speaking. I am looking forward to it.
> You don`t have to be sorry for being dizzy and tired ! We are so lucky to have you ! I am so lucky to have you !
> Nos Da, Adam.


Bless.
Feeling better, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Apparently this is a points system based game. I'm way behind so I need to hit for ground running
> 
> I'm assuming dare is most points


Assume away.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have done my task:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortie-newbie-intro.159153/
> *DARE *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1* Yeah* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Most excellent ! ! ! 
And many POINTS, well done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Very nicely done! I am impressed..


Good afternoon, Jane. 
Fancy answering the Empire State question since no one else has taken the opportunity ?
How tall is it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better Adam, I am concerned to read of dizziness
> 
> Well done Sabine
> 
> I'm off to buy milk as the current crisis prevents tea being made and that's a disaster of epic proportions


It is so hot my candles have melted. 
I have breathing troubles, so though i love the heat it can get to me, sometimes. 
Well rested and fit as a fiddle today, thankfully! 
Good afternoon and enjoy the tennis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I'll take my 50 points now
> 
> (Reaches out with hand)


Most splendid ! ! ! 
The penalties are greater than the rewards so it's not fifty points. 
But still a nice score to begin !
POINTS ! ! ! 
Good morning, Kevin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Since it is so quiet in here I have acceded to wifey's requests (demands) to go down the shop and stock up on lemonade.
This entails returning the bottles, for which you get credit, and then staggering back up the hill in 50°heat with several glass litre bottles of pop, some milk and eggs. I always manage to break at least one egg. (you just buy them individually here, they don't come in boxes) .
See you in a bit.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I saw your comment!!!!!
> WELL DONE!!!!!
> You should get plenty of points for that!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Bea ! Have a nice sunday !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Very nicely done! I am impressed..



Thank you too, Jane ! Have a wonderful sunday !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better Adam, I am concerned to read of dizziness
> 
> Well done Sabine
> 
> I'm off to buy milk as the current crisis prevents tea being made and that's a disaster of epic proportions



Thank you too, Linda ! I hope you have a nice beautiful sunday !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Jane.
> Fancy answering the Empire State question since no one else has taken the opportunity ?
> How tall is it ?


I could cheat and resort to Google because I don't remember the actual height! I do remember that it has 102 storeys and the spire adds about 60m to the roof height I think


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Since it is so quiet in here I have acceded to wifey's requests (demands) to go down the shop and stock up on lemonade.
> This entails returning the bottles, for which you get credit, and then staggering back up the hill in 50°heat with several glass litre bottles of pop, some milk and eggs. I always manage to break at least one egg. (you just buy them individually here, they don't come in boxes) .
> See you in a bit.


Wow, that sounds a bit of a mission!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most excellent ! ! !
> And many POINTS, well done.



Thank you Sir Quizzzzzzzzzzzzzzmaster ! I wish you a cheesy sunday !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is so hot my candles have melted.
> I have breathing troubles, so though i love the heat it can get to me, sometimes.
> Well rested and fit as a fiddle today, thankfully!
> Good afternoon and enjoy the tennis.



How high are the temps ? In the sun and at shade ? I am curious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Also joining us on day 2 of the Cold Dark room was @johnsonnboswell. 
remember her anyone ?
She was fun and a major Roommate for many months, playing guitar in the Cold Dark Room. 
Wherever you are, we miss you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I could cheat and resort to Google because I don't remember the actual height! I do remember that it has 102 storeys and the spire adds about 60m to the roof height I think


Please cheat. 
I want to move to the next question.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please cheat.
> I want to move to the next question.


I'm not sure it's acceptable to cheat on a Sunday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How high are the temps ? In the sun and at shade ? I am curious.


It is 99°F in my apartment as i type, that's just over 37°C. 
Outside it's in the low forties in the shade and 45°C (113°F)
My terrace is hotter and will be about 50°C ( 122°F) 
The tiles on the terrace in the sun can reach over 60° (140°F). 
It will get hotter in August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm not sure it's acceptable to cheat on a Sunday?


Hmmm. 
If you've been asked by the question master to look it up if you wish to do so, I guess it's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back with several bottles of fizzy, several cartons of milk and six eggs. (unbroken! ) 
I am now not fit for purpose for several hours. 
Bad wifey.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is 99°F in my apartment as i type, that's just over 37°C.
> Outside it's in the low forties in the shade and 45°C (113°F)
> My terrace is hotter and will be about 50°C ( 122°F)
> The tiles on the terrace in the sun can reach over 60° (140°F).
> It will get hotter in August.



Oh my god ! 
I would melt and die immediately ! 
How can you bear these temps ?????? They are murderous !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh my god !
> I would melt and die immediately !
> How can you bear these temps ?????? They are murderous !


It's nice when you're sat about slurping cool drinks and doing as little as possible. 
But any physical activity becomes rather hard. 
I love it. 
(The heat, not physical activity).


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice when you're sat about slurping cool drinks and doing as little as possible.
> But any physical activity becomes rather hard.
> I love it.
> (The heat, not physical activity).



Where are you born ? Mayby you got too much coldness and rain in England for the rest of your life ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Where are you born ? Mayby you got too much coldness and rain in England for the rest of your life ?????


Indeed. 
I was born In Bridgwater, Somerset, a horrid industrial town in South West England. 
Then we moved to a village near Cheddar in the countryside, it was nice but too often cold and wet. 
I love Britain, but I've done it, i get cold easily and wifey gets sick in English winters, so we relocated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FUN FACT.
When the first supermarkets opened in the UK, customers were afraid they'd be told off or arrested if they touched anything.
Sales were low.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> I was born In Bridgwater, Somerset, a horrid industrial town in South West England.
> Then we moved to a village near Cheddar in the countryside, it was nice but too often cold and wet.
> I love Britain, but I've done it, i get cold easily and wifey gets sick in English winters, so we relocated.



Ah, Cheddar ! Do you like Cheddar cheese ?
I think the weather of England and Germany is nearly equal. But luckily I never get cold so fast, but when it is too hot I suffer .....
Do you think that winters in England are colder as in Germany ?
I can understand well that you and wifey can not live in England when the climate is making you both sick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, Cheddar ! Do you like Cheddar cheese ?
> I think the weather of England and Germany is nearly equal. But luckily I never get cold so fast, but when it is too hot I suffer .....
> Do you think that winters in England are colder as in Germany ?
> I can understand well that you and wifey can not live in England when the climate is making you both sick.


Cheddar is probably the most versatile, but also the most variable of all the cheeses. 
A good extramature farmhouse Cheddar is unbeatable, but at the other end there are many that taste of nothing or of plastic, there are too many processed varieties that are a crime against cheese and even spreads and aerosols . BLEUCH! 
I have only experienced winter in Germany a couple of times, but I think it gets colder than the south of England, more comparable to the north, perhaps.
I spent one whole winter in Poland which was really freezy, never again. 
Though Poland is beautiful in the summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Also joining us on day two, two years ago was Mike. 
He doesn't appear here very often, usually arriving with a supply of air-freshener. 
@mike taylor 
Happy BiRoomiversary, Mike! 
Hope you are well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FUN FACT # 2 
Women buy 80% of all items up for sale.


----------



## JoesMum

Caaught up, but Federer v Cilic has just started so I am absenting myself again. Good afternoon all... I promise to start talking about tennis less next week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Caaught up, but Federer v Cilic has just started so I am absenting myself again. Good afternoon all... I promise to start talking about tennis less next week


I will be watching, too. 
But am more interested in the announcement immediately following the match.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheddar is probably the most versatile, but also the most variable of all the cheeses.
> A good extramature farmhouse Cheddar is unbeatable, but at the other end there are many that taste of nothing or of plastic, there are too many processed varieties that are a crime against cheese and even spreads and aerosols . BLEUCH!
> I have only experienced winter in Germany a couple of times, but I think it gets colder than the south of England, more comparable to the north, perhaps.
> I spent one whole winter in Poland which was really freezy, never again.
> Though Poland is beautiful in the summer.



I have read that cheddar cheese needs much time to "mature". But food should be sold fast today. No time to wait for a cheese for getting old and yummy...
I think winters in Germany are slowly getting warmer but a good working central heating and a wood stove too are the best way to stay warm in winter. 
I never will imagine a winter in Poland. The land is beautiful, but too cold.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> FUN FACT.
> When the first supermarkets opened in the UK, customers were afraid they'd be told off or arrested if they touched anything.
> Sales were low.



Which year was it, the first opening of a supermarket in England ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Which year was it, the first opening of a supermarket in England ?


1951, i think. 
But they's had them in the US for years before this.


----------



## Bee62

I have to leave you now to do some wibbelings ......
See you later.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to leave you now to do some wibbelings ......
> See you later.....


Crikey, he's grown! 
I must go and knit some socks.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will be watching, too.
> But am more interested in the announcement immediately following the match.


Jodie Whittaker 

I am unsurprised that Dr13 is female. They dropped plenty of hints in the last series and especially in the last programme


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Jodie Whittaker
> 
> I am unsurprised that Dr13 is female. They dropped plenty of hints in the last series and especially in the last programme


Yup, I am quite happy with that. 
Don't know anything about her except she was in Broadchurch with the same Executive producer. 
She's a good actress it seems. 
We'll wait and see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shame about the Wimbledon final. 
Federer just too good and poor Cilic out of his depth today.


----------



## JSWallace

I'm just off to play some music in the bandstand of a local park. Nice way to spend a sunny summers evening!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shame about the Wimbledon final.
> Federer just too good and poor Cilic out of his depth today.


I felt sorry for Cilic too. Nice that Federer win his 19th slam in SW19 though 

And now the mixed doubles...

Jamie or Heather?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm just off to play some music in the bandstand of a local park. Nice way to spend a sunny summers evening!


How lovely! 
What do you play ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I felt sorry for Cilic too. Nice that Federer win his 19th slam in SW19 though
> 
> And now the mixed doubles...
> 
> Jamie or Heather?


It's a win win for me.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely!
> What do you play ?


Clarinet mainly but also tenor sax


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Clarinet mainly but also tenor sax


Marvelous ! 
I used to play the didgeridoo til my lungs went. 
I love the clarinet !


----------



## Moozillion

In the game Truth or Dare or Tortoise, I first chose Truth, and now I've chosen Tortoise!

Although I had done a lot of research before I got Elsa, I don't think you can EVER really know everything you need to know to be a good tortoise parent. Elsa really enjoys Arts and Crafts, and she's actually pretty good. I was letting her experiment with decoupage, which involves cutting and gluing paper.
We had no mishaps, but I'm very glad I was warned "DON'T LET YOUR TORTOISE RUN WITH SCISSORS!"
Elsa was disappointed, but she's very good about it. She wants to try painting next.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marvelous !
> I used to play the didgeridoo til my lungs went.
> I love the clarinet !


Yes I do too! I like the sax too but the clarinet is best. I play in a community wind band and it is such good fun. We have a training band for beginners and then the main band, the youngest players are probably 12ish and the oldest well into their 80s!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In the game Truth or Dare or Tortoise, I first chose Truth, and now I've chosen Tortoise!
> 
> Although I had done a lot of research before I got Elsa, I don't think you can EVER really know everything you need to know to be a good tortoise parent. Elsa really enjoys Arts and Crafts, and she's actually pretty good. I was letting her experiment with decoupage, which involves cutting and gluing paper.
> We had no mishaps, but I'm very glad I was warned "DON'T LET YOUR TORTOISE RUN WITH SCISSORS!"
> Elsa was disappointed, but she's very good about it. She wants to try painting next.
> 
> View attachment 212791


Hilarious ! ! ! 
POINTS! 
Bless Elsa, talented and beautiful .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes I do too! I like the sax too but the clarinet is best. I play in a community wind band and it is such good fun. We have a training band for beginners and then the main band, the youngest players are probably 12ish and the oldest well into their 80s!


I love that sort of mixing age, gender, class and so on. 
Triffic.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love that sort of mixing age, gender, class and so on.
> Triffic.


Yes it's the best. A real diverse interesting group of people we are!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes it's the best. A real diverse interesting group of people we are!


And all as modest as you, I'm sure.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! and happy 2nd day of the celebrations!!! 

arrived home around 2300, and slept till around 1300 today!! done the last of the restoration work on lucy... the toyota



fog lamps are now clear! andor's doing more mechanical work, timming belt and problems with water pump. it's as good as sold when fixed, guy from england! buffed out a bit more of the truck

, i'll be starting interor next. 

also have a job lined up, coming from edinburgh for £150! 

hope everyone is enjoying the last of the weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nice to see you, John. 
Happy BiRoomiversary #2 !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And all as modest as you, I'm sure.


Oh I wasn't implying we were the best . I meant it's the best of times when you get I diverse group of people together!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to see you, John.
> Happy BiRoomiversary #2 !




and to you boss  

how are you today?? i will also pick tortoise for today's game choice 


what do YOU choose???


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Oh I wasn't implying we were the best . I meant it's the best of times when you get I diverse group of people together!



but we are the best!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And all as modest as you, I'm sure.


Oh I wasn't implying we were the best. I meant it's the best of times when a diverse group of people get together!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh I wasn't implying we were the best . I meant it's the best of times when you get I diverse group of people together!


I know, and you're quite right. 
I was just playing.


----------



## johnandjade

sweeties for the party



i won't charge you for them.. honest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and to you boss
> 
> how are you today?? i will also pick tortoise for today's game choice
> 
> 
> what do YOU choose???


Goody, goody, you know what to do for TORTOISE ?
I choose TRUTH !
I was wondering when somebody would ask.
Thank you, I do like to play, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sweeties for the party
> View attachment 212807
> 
> 
> i won't charge you for them.. honest!


I'll lose the rest of my teeth !


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> but we are the best!!


Well of course and a pretty mixed bunch I think!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goody, goody, you know what to do for TORTOISE ?
> I choose TRUTH !
> I was wondering when somebody would ask.
> Thank you, I do like to play, too.




hmmm.... what truth could we ask adam???? anyone have an idea?? 

one night after several adult beverages, i was watching the teenage mutant ninja turtles... unable to source some radioactive goo, i figured i would try the next best thing in order to have an awesome, crime fighting ninja fido of my own! so i fed him lots of pizza and made him watch bruce lee and chuck norris films. 





i know i should never have had fido in the presence of tennents, thankfully now we both know better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmmm.... what truth could we ask adam???? anyone have an idea??
> 
> one night after several adult beverages, i was watching the teenage mutant ninja turtles... unable to source some radioactive goo, i figured i would try the next best thing in order to have an awesome, crime fighting ninja fido of my own! so i fed him lots of pizza and made him watch bruce lee and chuck norris films.
> 
> View attachment 212814
> View attachment 212818
> 
> 
> i know i should never have had fido in the presence of tennents, thankfully now we both know better
> View attachment 212819


Uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Naughty naughty ! ! ! 
hello, Fido! 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## johnandjade

most embarrassing moment for your truth adam?? 

we're watching dr who, on the ones with that chap from paisley.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> most embarrassing moment for your truth adam??
> 
> we're watching dr who, on the ones with that chap from paisley.


Edwin Bracewell ? The scientist in the one with the Daleks and Churchill ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Most embarrassing moment, eh ?
Crikey, there are so many. 
How about when I was in an hotel in Monastir, Tunisia, and met some guys from a rugby club. We had a drinking contest. 
I won and continued drinking. 
Then I went to bed. 
Next thing i remember, it is morning and i am travelling down to breakfast in the lift with a very old lady who looked very alarmed. 
I was totally naked. 
When the lift reached the ground floor i hurriedly shoved said old lady out and closed the door and went back up to my floor. Several people watched me as i returned to my room (the door was open) .I calmly said good morning to them all (in French). 
I thought they would ask me to leave the hotel or call the police, but nobody ever mentioned it. 
This happened again in Paris on my honeymoon, I found myself wandering naked around the corridors and hurriedly raced about trying to find our room. I thought nobody had seen me but wifey maintains that several people were watching and gasping when I finally got back to our room. 
Again nothing was said. 
It probably happens all the time.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most embarrassing moment, eh ?
> Crikey, there are so many.
> How about when I was in an hotel in Monastir, Tunisia, and met some guys from a rugby club. We had a drinking contest.
> I won and continued drinking.
> Then I went to bed.
> Next thing i remember, it is morning and i am travelling down to breakfast in the lift with a very old lady who looked very alarmed.
> I was totally naked.
> When the lift reached the ground floor i hurriedly shoved said old lady out and closed the door and went back up to my floor. Several people watched me as i returned to my room (the door was open) .I calmly said good morning to them all (in French).
> I thought they would ask me to leave the hotel or call the police, but nobody ever mentioned it.
> This happened again in Paris on my honeymoon, I found myself wandering naked around the corridors and hurriedly raced about trying to find our room. I thought nobody had seen me but wifey maintains that several people were watching and gasping when I finally got back to our room.
> Again nothing was said.
> It probably happens all the time.



Oh, MY!!!!!! 

Sorry I missed it!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I missed it!!!!


Drunk, skinny, white as a snowdrift idiot roaming the hotel, naked at breakfast time ?
Hmmmmmm. ......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, he's grown!
> I must go and knit some socks.


@ Tidgys Dad
No, he has not grown so quick. That is daddy and I think daddy want no socks. He wants your arm or leg, or Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, he has not grown so quick. That is daddy and I think daddy want no socks. He wants your arm or leg, or Tidgy.


He can have an arm or a leg, he's certainly not having Tidgy. 
Would he accept one of wifey's limbs instead ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> In the game Truth or Dare or Tortoise, I first chose Truth, and now I've chosen Tortoise!
> 
> Although I had done a lot of research before I got Elsa, I don't think you can EVER really know everything you need to know to be a good tortoise parent. Elsa really enjoys Arts and Crafts, and she's actually pretty good. I was letting her experiment with decoupage, which involves cutting and gluing paper.
> We had no mishaps, but I'm very glad I was warned "DON'T LET YOUR TORTOISE RUN WITH SCISSORS!"
> Elsa was disappointed, but she's very good about it. She wants to try painting next.
> 
> View attachment 212791



Knifes, scissors and open fire is nothing for children and torts. ( my wisdom  )
Painting will be better for Elsa. Give her finger colors for her little stumpy legs......  LOL


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He can have an arm or a leg, he's certainly not having Tidgy.
> Would he accept one of wifey's limbs instead ?



Daddy is hungry but not picky. Give him a display dummy. He will not taste the difference.....


----------



## Bee62

Uff, what a hard, busy day.
I have fought a fight. A great battle against a horrible army of very, very tiny but bad and nasty enemies !
Uff, that was a battle ! But I think I`ve won !
I fought with chemical weapons and biochemical forces too. I hope I`ve destroyed this army of billions of soldiers.
They came and want blood, but I`ve defend my friends against these vampires !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Daddy is hungry but not picky. Give him a dislplay dummy. He will not taste the difference.....


Hmmmmm.
One of my neighbours, perhaps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Uff, what a hard, busy day.
> I have fought a fight. A great battle against a horrible army of very, very tiny but bad and nasty enemies !
> Uff, that was a battle ! But I think I`ve won !
> I fought with chemical weapon and biochemical forces too. I hope I`ve destroyed this army of billions of soldiers.
> They came and want blood, but I`ve defend my friendst against these vampires !


Bacteria ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> One of my neighbours, perhaps.



Or a camel. Do you have one to get rid of ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bacteria ?



No !
Try once again .....


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Bea,

why do you hide ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Or a camel. Do you have one to get rid of ?


No, no camels anywhere near where I live, thankfully. 
Ants ?


----------



## Bee62

No ants.
Try again....


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> No !
> Try once again .....


Ants?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Jane,

no ants. You have 3 more tries....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ants?


Good evening, Jane 
You have the next guess or two.


----------



## Bee62

I will give you a hint: These enemies are much more smaller than ants. They are very, very tiny and they eat blood.


----------



## Bee62

No more guess ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No more guess ????


Jane seems to have gone. 
Gnats ?


----------



## Bee62

No gnats...


Okay, I solve the puzzle: *Chicken mites !!!!!!*!
A billion or more ..... horrible !
After I fought my fight against them I had to take a shower and wash my hair ! They bite me everywhere ....
Hell ! No one needs mites !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No gnats...
> 
> 
> Okay, I solve the puzzle: *Chicken mites !!!!!!*!
> A billion or more ..... horrible !
> After I fought my fight against them I had to take a shower and wash my hair ! They bite me everywhere ....
> Hell ! No one needs mites !!!!



Eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwww!!!!!!!!!
Lovely!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwww!!!!!!!!!
> Lovely!



Lovely ?????
What is lovely ??? That I had been bitten ???
That`s not lovely at all !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lovely ?????
> What is lovely ??? That I had been bitten ???
> That`s not lovely at all !


It means not at all lovely, in this case.
Horrid , in fact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think it must have been at about this time two years ago that Bea first ventured into the Cold Dark Room. 
@Moozillion 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy BiRoomiversary +1


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It means not at all lovely, in this case.
> Horrid , in fact.



I know ... you are kidding me.... and I like it, really !
But now it is time for me to go to bed. Had to get up earlier tomorrow  unfortunately !
Good night Adam, sleep well and we speak tomorrow again, right ?


----------



## Bee62

That`s me:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know ... you are kidding me.... and I like it, really !
> But now it is time for me to go to bed. Had to get up earlier tomorrow  unfortunately !
> Good night Adam, sleep well and we speak tomorrow again, right ?
> 
> View attachment 212861


Sleep well, Bee. 
Indeed, tomorrow is the third day of the BiRoomiversary so I'll be here most of the day. 
Speak then.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it must have been at about this time two years ago that Bea first ventured into the Cold Dark Room.
> @Moozillion
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy BiRoomiversary +1


YAAAYYYY!!!!   
The CDR has been a DELIGHT from the very first, for me!!!
When I was working away from home during the week the CDR was one of the FUN and FRIENDLY things that sustained me!!!!!!
Love and hugs to ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAYYYY!!!!
> The CDR has been a DELIGHT from the very first, for me!!!
> When I was working away from home during the week the CDR was one of the FUN and FRIENDLY things that sustained me!!!!!!
> Love and hugs to ALL!!!!!!


And it's always been such a pleasure having you with us, Bea, well i remember your heading for retirement with excitement, trepidation and some sadness. 
But it's good isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's quiet, so I'm off to read for a bit before bed. 
Night, Roommates. 
Tomorrow will see the final day of the Bi-Roomiversary celebrations! 
Sleep well and speak tomorrow.
Wibble!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's always been such a pleasure having you with us, Bea, well i remember your heading for retirement with excitement, trepidation and some sadness.
> But it's good isn't it ?


Yes- it IS good!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Edwin Bracewell ? The scientist in the one with the Daleks and Churchill ?




david tennents


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most embarrassing moment, eh ?
> Crikey, there are so many.
> How about when I was in an hotel in Monastir, Tunisia, and met some guys from a rugby club. We had a drinking contest.
> I won and continued drinking.
> Then I went to bed.
> Next thing i remember, it is morning and i am travelling down to breakfast in the lift with a very old lady who looked very alarmed.
> I was totally naked.
> When the lift reached the ground floor i hurriedly shoved said old lady out and closed the door and went back up to my floor. Several people watched me as i returned to my room (the door was open) .I calmly said good morning to them all (in French).
> I thought they would ask me to leave the hotel or call the police, but nobody ever mentioned it.
> This happened again in Paris on my honeymoon, I found myself wandering naked around the corridors and hurriedly raced about trying to find our room. I thought nobody had seen me but wifey maintains that several people were watching and gasping when I finally got back to our room.
> Again nothing was said.
> It probably happens all the time.




thankfully not when we met


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Uff, what a hard, busy day.
> I have fought a fight. A great battle against a horrible army of very, very tiny but bad and nasty enemies !
> Uff, that was a battle ! But I think I`ve won !
> I fought with chemical weapons and biochemical forces too. I hope I`ve destroyed this army of billions of soldiers.
> They came and want blood, but I`ve defend my friends against these vampires !




wunderbar!!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I will give you a hint: These enemies are much more smaller than ants. They are very, very tiny and they eat blood.




tics?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning and happy 3rd day of the biroomaversiry.. it's only smeggin monday!!! 

hope everyone has had an awesome weekend and are ready to take on the world once again! may the wibble be with you


----------



## johnandjade

the cold dark room... where negative people can develop


----------



## johnandjade

had a call from my boss this morning, asking to send a pic of the 'how to valet' list i wrote up. wonder what's going on


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all... Just

This week is highlighted by meetings and paperwork  

A report to write, a complaint against another school to deal with, and meetings. It's just as well the tennis has finished. I'm less likely to be distracted.

No fun until next weekend. Except in the CDR of course


----------



## tortdad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all... Just
> 
> This week is highlighted by meetings and paperwork
> 
> A report to write, a complaint against another school to deal with, and meetings. It's just as well the tennis has finished. I'm less likely to be distracted.
> 
> No fun until next weekend. Except in the CDR of course


So let's make it more fun..

Truth, Dare or Tortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thankfully not when we met


Not that I remember, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tics?


The closest answer. 
POINT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning and happy 3rd day of the biroomaversiry.. it's only smeggin monday!!!
> 
> hope everyone has had an awesome weekend and are ready to take on the world once again! may the wibble be with you


Happy BiRoomiversary 3 ! 
And good afternoon !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all... Just
> 
> This week is highlighted by meetings and paperwork
> 
> A report to write, a complaint against another school to deal with, and meetings. It's just as well the tennis has finished. I'm less likely to be distracted.
> 
> No fun until next weekend. Except in the CDR of course


Of course !
Good afternoon, Linda!
Happy BiRommiversary 3 .
Complaint against a school ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> So let's make it more fun..
> 
> Truth, Dare or Tortoise?


Good morning, Kevin.
Happy BiRoomiversary 3. 
The response to your DARE yesterday was priceless. 
Should have guessed. 
I should have chosen 'dinsosaur' or something.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Complaint against a school ?


Yes. Not mine. One 20 miles away. Just heading off for a difficult afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes. Not mine. One 20 miles away. Just heading off for a difficult afternoon.


Good luck! 
Hope you get it sorted satisfactorily.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

O day three of the Cold Dark Room, two years ago today we were joined by Abdulla with blankets and his excellent hot chocolate. 
@AbdullaAli
We miss you, old friend, hope all is well in your life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gary Kremen was the founder of _match.com,_ a dating website. 
Guess what happened to his girlfriend at the time ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gary Kremen was the founder of _match.com,_ a dating website.
> Guess what happened to his girlfriend at the time ?


...she found another guy via match.com?


----------



## Moozillion

It's 8:00 AM over here, and I've got a busy day. If i'm not around much, have a GREAT day, Roomies!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...she found another guy via match.com?


Indeed she did. 
ha de ha.
Sorry, but that is quite funny. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's 8:00 AM over here, and I've got a busy day. If i'm not around much, have a GREAT day, Roomies!!!


Enjoy your day, Bea. 
Catch up later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In 1915, the lock and key millionaire Cecil Chubb bought his wife a gift. 
What was it ?


----------



## tortdad

I have one for you...

What very large global company almost went under in the 70s but was saved by going to las Vegas and gambling the last $5000 they had in the bank?

This company owed $24,000 on a loan and was told on a Friday to pay in full that Monday or all assets would be seized so they the president took the 5k they had in the bank and ent to Vegas and played Black jack all weekend. 

He won enough to cover the loan and now are a big time global company


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm. 
Good one, let me think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Microsoft ?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Microsoft ?


 FedEx 

No points for you


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 1915, the lock and key millionaire Cecil Chubb bought his wife a gift.
> What was it ?


My wife thinks he the guy who bought a monument for his wife. She can't remember which one though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> FedEx
> 
> No points for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> My wife thinks he the guy who bought a monument for his wife. She can't remember which one though.


wifey de Kevin is right for a point. 
But a second point for anyone who knows which one.


----------



## tortdad

She remembers now but had to google it....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> She remembers now but had to google it....


And ?


----------



## tortdad

Stone hedge

I didn't reply because I assumed using google was cheating


----------



## tortdad

I have a riddle for you 

The man who makes it doesn't use it...

The man who buys it never uses it...

The man who uses it never sees it...


What is it?


----------



## JSWallace

tortdad said:


> I have a riddle for you
> 
> The man who makes it doesn't use it...
> 
> The man who buys it never uses it...
> 
> The man who uses it never sees it...
> 
> 
> What is it?


Ooh I know this
It's a coffin!
Hello everybody


----------



## tortdad

JSWallace said:


> Ooh I know this
> It's a coffin!
> Hello everybody


3 points for the winner


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gary Kremen was the founder of _match.com,_ a dating website.
> Guess what happened to his girlfriend at the time ?




she got a puncture


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 1915, the lock and key millionaire Cecil Chubb bought his wife a gift.
> What was it ?




chastity bell


----------



## johnandjade

tortdad said:


> I have one for you...
> 
> What very large global company almost went under in the 70s but was saved by going to las Vegas and gambling the last $5000 they had in the bank?
> 
> This company owed $24,000 on a loan and was told on a Friday to pay in full that Monday or all assets would be seized so they the president took the 5k they had in the bank and ent to Vegas and played Black jack all weekend.
> 
> He won enough to cover the loan and now are a big time global company




mc'ds?


----------



## johnandjade

tortdad said:


> I have a riddle for you
> 
> The man who makes it doesn't use it...
> 
> The man who buys it never uses it...
> 
> The man who uses it never sees it...
> 
> 
> What is it?




time?


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all!! almost home and have a job on tonight. it's been a successful monday, the mindset shift is working. i have dare left as today's game choice... god help us all!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Stone hedge
> 
> I didn't reply because I assumed using google was cheating


Hmmmm.
Stonehenge, it was. 
And how did Mrs Chubb react ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Stonehenge, it was.
> And how did Mrs Chubb react ?




died??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> 3 points for the winner


Hmmm.
2 will do.


----------



## johnandjade

repeat customer who just wants a wash...



lets see if i can't upsell


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ooh I know this
> It's a coffin!
> Hello everybody


Hello, Jane! 
Happy BiRoomiversary 3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!! almost home and have a job on tonight. it's been a successful monday, the mindset shift is working. i have dare left as today's game choice... god help us all!!


Good evening! 
Glad that you've had a good day. 
Several POINTS. (to those of you who are new to these quizzes, points are given for silly or funny or clever answers, not just for correct ones, hence Google won't get you too many points but maybe used if no one can give a correct answer quickly. I'm still waiting for the height of the Empire State Building for example. )
Do you mean that you are going to accept a DARE, John ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> died??


Not quite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> repeat customer who just wants a wash...
> View attachment 212908
> 
> 
> lets see if i can't upsell


Well, you've had a few super days this summer !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening!
> Glad that you've had a good day.
> Several POINTS. (to those of you who are new to these quizzes, points are given for silly or funny or clever answers, not just for correct ones, hence Google won't get you too many points but maybe used if no one can give a correct answer quickly. I'm still waiting for the height of the Empire State Building for example. )
> Do you mean that you are going to accept a DARE, John ?




it's extremely tall . 

indeed, saved the best till last


how are you today sir?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite.



heart attack?


----------



## johnandjade

and what is adam taking on for the 2nd challenge??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> heart attack?


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's extremely tall .
> 
> indeed, saved the best till last
> 
> 
> how are you today sir?


I am most splendid.
wifey is happy and wibbling happily away about heaven knows what. i just nod and smile and say 'yes' occasionally. She's a bit drunk. 
The Todge and i have been outside for a couple of hours and playing in the water, she's so happy when she can get a bit cooler and then dig into her damp coir and throw it about everywhere. 
I'm good, love it when i'm feeling okay and my two girls are happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's extremely tall .
> 
> indeed, saved the best till last
> 
> 
> how are you today sir?


It will now cost you -50 if you don't do it. 
John, your mission if you choose to accept it...........................
Please go to the Off Topic Chit Chat Forums and start a New Thread. 
The title of the new thread must be "Loganberries". 
Please post a thread with a picture of a loganberry, saying you are doing a night school project and need to know what everyone's favourite variety of loganberry is. 
This must be done in a completely serious tone. 
(so no Monty Python allusions) .


----------



## johnandjade

wash and hoover £20


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and what is adam taking on for the 2nd challenge??


I shall take on TORTOISE this time. 
Tidgy in places she shouldn't be. 




And eating tomato! 


And watching TV which she does sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Also joining us for the first time three years ago today, was Gramps. 
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Thanks for being such fun in the Cold Dark Room, Grandpa.
Have a Bud!


----------



## johnandjade

job done.



willing take on my dare when i get back up home


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall take on TORTOISE this time.
> Tidgy in places she shouldn't be.
> View attachment 212917
> 
> View attachment 212914
> 
> And eating tomato!
> View attachment 212918
> 
> And watching TV which she does sometimes.
> View attachment 212919



supermodel!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> supermodel!!!


Indeed she is. 
You have 24 hours from when the DARE was posted.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed she is.
> You have 24 hours from when the DARE was posted.




(puts on best monty burns voice) excellent!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our first poster who was not a moderator, was Michelle who really got involved in the quiz questions all that time ago.
> Hello @meech008
> Happy BiRoomiversary!


I LOVED THE QUIZZES


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee... apparently the chap was impressed, but i still have to clue why was needed, about 2yrs on?!? 





a quick, basic, easy, methodical process that still can't be followed lol


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> hee hee... apparently the chap was impressed, but i still have to clue why was needed, about 2yrs on?!?
> 
> View attachment 212921
> View attachment 212922
> 
> 
> a quick, basic, easy, methodical process that still can't be followed lol





sent with 'copyright of jb valeting' haha!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I LOVED THE QUIZZES




how are you???!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I LOVED THE QUIZZES


Hi, Michelle. 
Currently a quiz in progress. 
The question was what did the lock and key millionaire Cecil Chubb buy as a gift for his wife in 1915. 
The answer was Stonehenge. 
But how did she react ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Stonehenge, it was.
> And how did Mrs Chubb react ?


Wait...WHAT??!?! He bought STONEHENGE??????? How can that be?????


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Stonehenge, it was.
> And how did Mrs Chubb react ?


Ok. I googled it.
He was the last private owner of Stonehenge and gifted it to the country. I learn a lot in the CDR!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wait...WHAT??!?! He bought STONEHENGE??????? How can that be?????


Many of Britain's monuments are owned by the landowner to this day. 
The previous owners were the Antrobus family, whom when their only heir was killed in WW1 put their lands up for auction. 
Chubb bought the Henge for £6,600.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Stonehenge, it was.
> And how did Mrs Chubb react ?


She would rather have had new dining chairs!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> She would rather have had new dining chairs!!!!


More or less correct. 
It is said that she hated it and wanted jewellery instead, though Chubb also said he just bought it 'cos it was for sale. 
He bequeathed it to the nation in 1918.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> how are you???!!!


I am WONDERFUL friend  how are you?? It's been so long and I've so missed your cheerful self


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As Thomas Edison was dying, what did they do to the poor chap ?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also posting on that first day, two years ago was a confused Kathy.
> @Momof4
> Glad you're still with us here !
> Happy BiRoomiversary!



Thank you!! I'm still confused! 
Happy birthday CDR!!

I was at Disneyland for a couple of days and just saw this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!! I'm still confused!
> Happy birthday CDR!!
> 
> I was at Disneyland for a couple of days and just saw this!


Did you have lots of fun ?
Piccies ?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you have lots of fun ?
> Piccies ?



I sure did!! It was just my daughter and myself! We spent two days and rode 37 rides, walked over 20 miles and logged 26 hours of park time! 
We had a blast! 
I have short video of the Cars ride! It's our favorite!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I sure did!! It was just my daughter and myself! We spent two days and rode 37 rides, walked over 20 miles and logged 26 hours of park time!
> We had a blast!
> I have short video of the Cars ride! It's our favorite!
> View attachment 212927
> 
> View attachment 212928


Looks like you both had a great time. 
You both look so happy. 
No pictures of Mickey ?


----------



## Momof4

Here's the ride! It so fast and fun! We went on it 4 times!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks like you both had a great time.
> You both look so happy.
> No pictures of Mickey ?




Nope! Only Pluto and Goofy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Here's the ride! It so fast and fun! We went on it 4 times!


Looks terrific fun! 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Nope! Only Pluto and Goofy.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I am WONDERFUL friend  how are you?? It's been so long and I've so missed your cheerful self




still kicking bottom i presume? how is mr ben???

not much change on my part, still chasing the dream


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As Thomas Edison was dying, what did they do to the poor chap ?



ask him to pick a card.. any card!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!! I'm still confused!
> Happy birthday CDR!!
> 
> I was at Disneyland for a couple of days and just saw this!




allo' mom!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ask him to pick a card.. any card!


Errrrrrrrr. 
Guess what ?
Nope.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As Thomas Edison was dying, what did they do to the poor chap ?


 Saved his last breath in a test tube!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As Thomas Edison was dying, what did they do to the poor chap ?


I have no idea why I know this but I think they tried to catch his last breath in a jar or something? No idea why they would do that though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Saved his last breath in a test tube!!!!!


Indeed! 
Now the vial is kept in the Henry Ford Museum in Detroit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I have no idea why I know this but I think they tried to catch his last breath in a jar or something? No idea why they would do that though!


Mooz just beat you to it.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mooz just beat you to it.


So she did! Well done Mooz!


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As Thomas Edison was dying, what did they do to the poor chap ?



They held a light bulb over his head to see if he got any ideas on how to save himself.

It never lite up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

President Jimmy Carter once sent a suit to the cleaners with what in the pocket ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> They held a light bulb over his head to see if he got any ideas on how to save himself.
> 
> It never lite up


No, though they waited and waited. 
Funny that.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> President Jimmy Carter once sent a suit to the cleaners with what in the pocket ?


Please let it be a peanut?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> President Jimmy Carter once sent a suit to the cleaners with what in the pocket ?


A leprechaun hostage who was looking for the right time to escape


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Please let it be a peanut?





tortdad said:


> A leprechaun hostage who was looking for the right time to escape


Both should be the right answer. 
But aren't.


----------



## tortdad

No but really it was the codes to "the button"


----------



## tortdad

Now a days that would get you impeached


----------



## JSWallace

tortdad said:


> No but really it was the codes to "the button"


Ha, really? Is that true?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> No but really it was the codes to "the button"


Correct. 
The nuclear detonation codes. 
*sigh*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Now a days that would get you impeached


Oh, I don't know..................


----------



## tortdad

JSWallace said:


> Ha, really? Is that true?


Unfortunately..... yes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Under Chairman Mao, every family in China was obliged to kill at least one sparrow every week so that the little sparrows wouldn't eat so much of China's rice crop. 
Why did this plan fail ?


----------



## JSWallace

tortdad said:


> Unfortunately..... yes


Oh dear! Although I don't suppose the dry cleaners could do much with the information!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh dear! Although I don't suppose the dry cleaners could do much with the information!


Apparently, Kim's Kwik Klean is now a nuclear power.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Under Chairman Mao, every family in China was obliged to kill at least one sparrow every week so that the little sparrows wouldn't eat so much of China's rice crop.
> Why did this plan fail ?


Do they not eat rice?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Do they not eat rice?


Nope, they don't. 
Silly Mao.


----------



## tortdad

tortdad said:


> Do they not eat rice?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Liechtenstein is the world's 6th smallest country. 
Yet it is the world's greatest exporter of what ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

?


----------



## tortdad

Ahh I just read up on it. It was estimated that each bird was eating roughly 4lb of grain per year depleting crops. 

The problem was that the birds ate more than grains, the ate lots of bugs. 

The campaign worked and the sparrows were almost extinct but with out a natural predator the insects overpopulated and the natural balance was all messed up. Locusts eat up more crops than the birds did and total crop yields decrease without the birds around instead on increased.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Liechtenstein is the world's 6th smallest country.
> Yet it is the world's greatest exporter of what ?



Cotton candy


----------



## tortdad

Jump roping leprechauns


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Ahh I just read up on it. It was estimated that each bird was eating roughly 4lb of grain per year depleting crops.
> 
> The problem was that the birds ate more than grains, the ate lots of bugs.
> 
> The campaign worked and the sparrows were almost extinct but with out a natural predator the insects overpopulated and the natural balance was all messed up. Locusts eat up more crops than the birds did and total crop yields decrease without the birds around instead on increased.


Fair enough, extra points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Cotton candy


What I would call candy floss. 
or yeuchy. 
But no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Jump roping leprechauns


What is it with you and leprechauns, Kevin ?
No.
Though probably the answer to a few questions about Ireland.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Bee62 
Not flitting about in here tonight ?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is it with you and leprechauns, Kevin ?
> No.
> Though probably the answer to a few questions about Ireland.


They're sneaking little buggers who are in charge of a lot of random stuff


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Bee62
> Not flitting about in here tonight ?



You call me and I come running !

Good evening Adam and CDR ! I was busy on the tortoise health thread.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You call me and I come running !
> 
> Good evening Adam and CDR ! I was busy on the tortoise health thread.....


Good evening, Busy Bee. 
Good day ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Busy Bee.
> Good day ?



Good evening Adam.
Bees are always very busy !
Yes, it was a good day for me. Thank you for asking. And yours ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bees are always very busy !
> Yes, it was a good day for me. Thank you for asking. And yours ?


Most splendid, ta. 
Except poor wifey's feeling a bit queasy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid, ta.
> Except poor wifey's feeling a bit queasy.



Why queasy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why queasy ?


i think she's had a bit too much alcohol, not enough to eat and it's very hot. 
Silly girl.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think she's had a bit too much alcohol, not enough to eat and it's very hot.
> Silly girl.



Alcohol and less eating is not good in the heat you have. You should have been taken better care of her.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Alcohol and less eating is not good in the heat you have. You should have been taken better care of her.....


Oh, I try, I've made her drink lots of water and sent her to bed while I prepare something to eat.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I try, I've made her drink lots of water and sent her to bed while I prepare something to eat.



And then you eat all what you have prepared alone .... ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And then you eat all what you have prepared alone .... ?


I expect so.
But she can have the lettuce as Tidgy is asleep.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect so.
> But she can have the lettuce as Tidgy is asleep.



Poor wifey, poor Tidgy. I can "feel" how they had to suffer living with you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor wifey, poor Tidgy. I can "feel" how they had to suffer living with you !


Yes, I have no idea how they put up with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Over on this side of the Atlantic it's now the bi-aniiversary of day four of the Cold Dark Room. 
This was the day two years ago that Delaney with her love of Elmo joined us. 
@Yellow Turtle01
We miss you terribly and hope you return to us soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mooz just beat you to it.


But I used Goigle, and she already knew the answer. I'm willing to split points.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> still kicking bottom i presume? how is mr ben???
> 
> not much change on my part, still chasing the dream


Ben is doing well. Back to work and looking for a new job haha. Still kicking tail and taking names myself


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> So she did! Well done Mooz!


But I cheated w Goigle, and you knew the answer! That should be worth something!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> The nuclear detonation codes.
> *sigh*.


 HOLY $$HEET!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But I used Goigle, and she already knew the answer. I'm willing to split points.


With me ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ben is doing well. Back to work and looking for a new job haha. Still kicking tail and taking names myself


It's splendid you're popping in again, Meech.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With me ?



No food splitted, no points splitted .......... That`s life !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No food splitted, no points splitted .......... That`s life !


That's fine.
I'll give myself some points anyway.


----------



## Bee62

No more truth, dare or tortoise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No more truth, dare or tortoise ?


Yes, we're waiting for John's DARE. 
i also need for someone to issue a DARE for me.


----------



## Bee62

Okay.....


----------



## Bee62

I am tired. I go to bed.
Sleep well Adam. Speak tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am tired. I go to bed.
> Sleep well Adam. Speak tomorrow. Good night.


You too, Sabine. 
Night night
Sleep tight. 
Mind the chicken mites don't bite! 
Didn't see much of you today.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, we're waiting for John's DARE.
> i also need for someone to issue a DARE for me.


Hmmmmm...I'll have to think about this!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmmm...I'll have to think about this!!!!!!


Please do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It was also on the fourth day of the Cold Dark Room that Gillian joined us. 
@Gillian Moore 
Miss you around here, Gillian, hope you and Oli are okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And i'm off to read and then sleep for a while. 
Love you all and not see you in the dark tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Questions still to be answered for points. 
How tall is the Empire State building ?
Liechtenstein is the worlds number one exporter of what ?
And a new one: 
In 1811 what did nearly a quarter of British women have in common ?
Nighty night.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Questions still to be answered for points.
> How tall is the Empire State building ?
> Liechtenstein is the worlds number one exporter of what ?
> And a new one:
> In 1811 what did nearly a quarter of British women have in common ?
> Nighty night.


 

6432'

Money??? That's where people who want to hide a gagillion dollars go hide money


Each other.... that's what happens when you marry your cousin


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> allo' mom!!




Hey, John!!!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Ben is doing well. Back to work and looking for a new job haha. Still kicking tail and taking names myself




awesome glad to hear


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Hey, John!!!




how the devil are you??


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! it's another sunny day here running base today, you can only work with the tools you have... 

and i have a bunch of spanners  


still to do my dare!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Questions still to be answered for points.
> How tall is the Empire State building ?


1250' to the roof and 1454' to its antenna tip (I admit to having to look this up)


> Liechtenstein is the worlds number one exporter of what ?


False teeth 


> And a new one:
> In 1811 what did nearly a quarter of British women have in common ?
> Nighty night.


They're called Mary... although on my family tree it's nearer 50%


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Yesterday passed off surprisingly well after the school, in its opening remarks, agreed to a satisfactory course of action to the complainant. Why couldn't they have done that in the first place and saved us all time?!

Off to spend a day on paperwork. 

It appears I now have a Board Meeting to chair on Thursday which I am not happy about. Well and truly dropped in it, by the person who should be available.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> 6432'
> 
> Money??? That's where people who want to hide a gagillion dollars go hide money
> 
> 
> Each other.... that's what happens when you marry your cousin


They must have added an extension to the Empire State. 
I think Liechtenstein import money, not sure most of it gets back out again! 
Three is possibly correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! it's another sunny day here running base today, you can only work with the tools you have...
> 
> and i have a bunch of spanners
> 
> 
> still to do my dare!!


Good morning, John. 
Good luck with the spanners. 
Ah, DARE. 
Let me take a look.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 1250' to the roof and 1454' to its antenna tip (I admit to having to look this up)
> 
> False teeth
> 
> They're called Mary... although on my family tree it's nearer 50%


All correct. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Yesterday passed off surprisingly well after the school, in its opening remarks, agreed to a satisfactory course of action to the complainant. Why couldn't they have done that in the first place and saved us all time?!
> 
> Off to spend a day on paperwork.
> 
> It appears I now have a Board Meeting to chair on Thursday which I am not happy about. Well and truly dropped in it, by the person who should be available.


Good morning, Linda.
At least yesterday's was done quickly. 
Oh, dear, sorry about Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What is Michael J Fox's middle name ?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is Michael J Fox's middle name ?


Michael Just a regular name, not a leprechaun Fox


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Michael Just a regular name, not a leprechaun Fox


Hmmmmmmm.
Good morning, Kevin.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR !
I hope you all slept well and are in a good mood for today.
So I am and I have an idea for a *DARE* for Adam.






@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR !
> I hope you all slept well and are in a good mood for today.
> So I am and I have an idea for a *DARE* for Adam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


Good afternoon, Bee. 
Took me a while to get to sleep, it's hot even by my standards. But slept well in the end. 
Keeping in mind it can't break forum rules or cause upset (other than to me) what is your suggested dare ?


----------



## johnandjade

i don't mind a challenge, challanged staff on the other hand


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam,

your DARE has to do with the heat you have in Morocco.
I always keep in mind forum rules and causing no upset. 

Your DARE is:
You have to send a pm to three well known members of the forum ( I tell you the names later, when you accept ).
Ask them in your pm seriously that you need advices to build a new enclosure for your tort in a running ( chest- ) freezer because it is so hot where you live. Please ask on which temps you should run the freezer .... 
Post the answers you`ll get here ....

Accept ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have no objection to doing the DARE itself, that would be fine.
However a PM is just that, Private, I never reveal anything said in PM without permission. 
So I wouldn't be able to post the replies here. 
Sorry.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no objection to doing the DARE itself, that would be fine.
> However a PM is just that, Private, I never reveal anything said in PM without permission.
> So I wouldn't be able to post the replies here.
> Sorry.



Okay. I understand.
Another way to make the DARE is that you post a new thread on the "enclosure" side about building a new enclosure in a running freezer to which temps.
Or will this cause too much upset ?


Edit:
_Or you ask the one who wrote you a pm if she or he agrees to make the answer public._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't want to break my PM rules, and they might say no, or have written expletives or comments that would be hard to post on the forum. 
However I am willing to do the enclosure section thing, if you want this to be my DARE ?


----------



## Bee62

I dont* want* anything. It was just a suggestion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I dont* want* anything. It was just a suggestion.


But you have to DARE me. 
or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hope Lyn is okay...................
@Lyn W


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you have to DARE me.
> or not.



*DARE ! 
*
Accept ?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you have to DARE me.
> or not.


Sounds like a Double Dog Dare to me


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> Sounds like a Double Dog Dare to me



What is this ? Can you please explain it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *DARE !
> *
> Accept ?


I accept !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I accept !



Good luck ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is this ? Can you please explain it ?


Sort of a more extreme dare, a "double dare you" as the Brits may say.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sort of a more extreme dare, a "double dare you" as the Brits may say.



Okay. That`s the right dare for you ....


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Okay. That`s the right dare for you ....


Double dare.... double points ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Double dare.... double points ....


Sadly, no. 
Same points as everyone else. 
I have 24 hours from when I accepted..............................


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, no.
> Same points as everyone else.
> I have 24 hours from when I accepted..............................



Yes. 

Now I have to leave and come back in the evening. I hope your thread hasn`t been deleted before I can read it


----------



## Bee62

See you later:







That`s mommy. She is angry .......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Now I have to leave and come back in the evening. I hope your thread hasn`t been deleted before I can read it


I'm in no hurry.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> See you later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That`s mommy. She is angry .......


She looks drunk.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> See you later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That`s mommy. She is angry .......



This "see ya later alligator" seems to grow by leaps and bounds! Seems like only two days ago he was but a wee young thing!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She looks drunk.


A  drunk alligator would be a VERY bad thing!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Another busy day for me.

I'm glad Bee came up with a Dare for you, Adam. I'm no good at coming up with things like that because I worry too much about upsetting people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This "see ya later alligator" seems to grow by leaps and bounds! Seems like only two days ago he was but a wee young thing!


Indeed. 
Or was he an 'In a while, crocodile', back then ?
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A  drunk alligator would be a VERY bad thing!!!!!!


Not at all. 
They get very friendly in a "You're me best mate!" kind of way. 
It's the hangover you have to worry about. 
Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Another busy day for me.
> 
> I'm glad Bee came up with a Dare for you, Adam. I'm no good at coming up with things like that because I worry too much about upsetting people.


I know what you mean, I've tried to be very cautious with the DARES. 
I think this one will be okay. 
Kid Gloves! 
Have a fun busyday.


----------



## JoesMum

Taking a breather - my eyes and brain are struggling, but I have got an awful lot of the paperwork done. 

Dinner then slob in front of the tv I think. Tomorrow, more of the same but it'll be finished apart from actually going to the meetings


----------



## tortdad

JoesMum said:


> Taking a breather - my eyes and brain are struggling, but I have got an awful lot of the paperwork done.
> 
> Dinner then slob in front of the tv I think. Tomorrow, more of the same but it'll be finished apart from actually going to the meetings



Meetings Canceled


----------



## johnandjade

suns oot, guns oot!!




i had a challenging day.. i didn't survive... i THRIVED  

hadbags at dawn between a couple of the lads at the end there, one bailed before i could speak to him so i will be having words with them tomorrow. 

even had sales bringing me cookies today, i'm awesome


----------



## johnandjade

horsey!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Taking a breather - my eyes and brain are struggling, but I have got an awful lot of the paperwork done.
> 
> Dinner then slob in front of the tv I think. Tomorrow, more of the same but it'll be finished apart from actually going to the meetings


is there anything actually worth watching on TV at the moment ?
Still, have a nice relaxing evening and all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> suns oot, guns oot!!
> View attachment 213003
> 
> 
> 
> i had a challenging day.. i didn't survive... i THRIVED
> 
> hadbags at dawn between a couple of the lads at the end there, one bailed before i could speak to him so i will be having words with them tomorrow.
> 
> even had sales bringing me cookies today, i'm awesome


Goodness!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!




salutations sir! can you post the conditions of my dare again please? 

wifey feeling better i hope


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey a bit better, but still too hot for her just now. 
Also The Tidginator is complaining about it.
And the neighbours. 
And the man in the fizzy pop shop. 

Grrrr.
Please go to the Off Topic Chit Chat Forums and post a new thread titled "LOGANBERRIES"
Please post a thread that must include a picture of a loganberry and say you are doing a night school project and need to know everyone's favourite variety of loganberry if anyone could help
This must be done in a serious tone with no Monty Python references 
I'm off to watch GOT, back in a bit 
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody home ?
Just watched the first episode of the new Game of Thrones season 
Very good


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey a bit better, but still too hot for her just now.
> Also The Tidginator is complaining about it.
> And the neighbours.
> And the man in the fizzy pop shop.
> 
> Grrrr.
> Please go to the Off Topic Chit Chat Forums and post a new thread titled "LOGANBERRIES"
> Please post a thread that must include a picture of a loganberry and say you are doing a night school project and need to know everyone's favourite variety of loganberry if anyone could help
> This must be done in a serious tone with no Monty Python references
> I'm off to watch GOT, back in a bit
> Good luck!




still haven't made it home!! more positive things though , a new coustomer, £50 to start 

andor is fantastic, we really can and WILL be millionaires, this time next year rodney


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nobody home ?
> Just watched the first episode of the new Game of Thrones season
> Very good




i still haven't fixed my sky cable,and still don't miss tv!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still haven't made it home!! more positive things though , a new coustomer, £50 to start
> 
> andor is fantastic, we really can and WILL be millionaires, this time next year rodney


That would be nice. 
And I only watch GOT and Doctor Who, really.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey a bit better, but still too hot for her just now.
> Also The Tidginator is complaining about it.
> And the neighbours.
> And the man in the fizzy pop shop.
> 
> Grrrr.
> Please go to the Off Topic Chit Chat Forums and post a new thread titled "LOGANBERRIES"
> Please post a thread that must include a picture of a loganberry and say you are doing a night school project and need to know everyone's favourite variety of loganberry if anyone could help
> This must be done in a serious tone with no Monty Python references
> I'm off to watch GOT, back in a bit
> Good luck!




im sorry , operates on me iphone i does... pain in the bottom it be! 

i know my time has probably expired (shame face) i have made a note and about to google 'em... clueless on em i be


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im sorry , operates on me iphone i does... pain in the bottom it be!
> 
> i know my time has probably expired (shame face) i have made a note and about to google 'em... clueless on em i be


It's only a game. 
I'm quite happy to give you a bit longer.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's only a game.
> I'm quite happy to give you a bit longer.




tis done, i hope


----------



## Momof4

Does anyone besides me have a health issue and Google it and then get scared to death of what you read?? I'm kinda freaking out over here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone besides me have a health issue and Google it and then get scared to death of what you read?? I'm kinda freaking out over here!


Hi, Kathy, it's a common sort of paranoia.
wifey had to stop reading my medical text books because she started to think she had everything. 
It is better to just go to the doctor with your concerns rather than self-diagnose. 
i diagnosed myself with chronic bronchitis and started self treatment when i actually had tuberculosis.It could have saved me a lot of bother if i'd just gone to a doctor. 
Hope you're okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tis done, i hope


BRILLIANT ! 
And very hilarious! 
I wonder if it'll get any replies ?
Other than me , of course.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening John and Adam.
Can I have a link ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BRILLIANT !
> And very hilarious!
> I wonder if it'll get any replies ?
> Other than me , of course.


And me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening John and Adam.
> Can I have a link ?


Good evening, Bee 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/its-only-smeggin-loganberries-d.159277/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> And me!


Good evening, Jane
Most splendid, bonus point to you.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone besides me have a health issue and Google it and then get scared to death of what you read?? I'm kinda freaking out over here!




worst thing to do mom! x


----------



## johnandjade

and again


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy, it's a common sort of paranoia.
> wifey had to stop reading my medical text books because she started to think she had everything.
> It is better to just go to the doctor with your concerns rather than self-diagnose.
> i diagnosed myself with chronic bronchitis and started self treatment when i actually had tuberculosis.It could have saved me a lot of bother if i'd just gone to a doctor.
> Hope you're okay.




I know you're right! I'll wait until I get back camping to see the Dr. 

I have a new black dot on my big toe that just showed up out of know where last week and now it's grown a bit. It's super small. 
If Google is right I may lose my toe

I'll make an appt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I know you're right! I'll wait until I get back camping to see the Dr.
> 
> I have a new black dot on my big toe that just showed up out of know where last week and now it's grown a bit. It's super small.
> If Google is right I may lose my toe
> 
> I'll make an appt.


Yes.
it's almost certainly nothing, but best get it looked at!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> I know you're right! I'll wait until I get back camping to see the Dr.
> 
> I have a new black dot on my big toe that just showed up out of know where last week and now it's grown a bit. It's super small.
> If Google is right I may lose my toe
> 
> I'll make an appt.




high... errrm 4?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> high... errrm 4?


----------



## Shaif

Momof4 said:


> I know you're right! I'll wait until I get back camping to see the Dr.
> 
> I have a new black dot on my big toe that just showed up out of know where last week and now it's grown a bit. It's super small.
> If Google is right I may lose my toe
> 
> I'll make an appt.




Well FINALLY something I may be able to contribute to! I'm a doc. Can I help?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Well FINALLY something I may be able to contribute to! I'm a doc. Can I help?


Yep, put the kettle on, can you ?
Welcome back!


----------



## Momof4

Shaif said:


> Well FINALLY something I may be able to contribute to! I'm a doc. Can I help?




You are?


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, put the kettle on, can you ?
> Welcome back!




Thank you! I follow you guys, but feel shy to post. You all seem like close friends-- I don't want to impose.

BTW-- What did you think of GoT? I won't spoil in case there are people who haven't caught up, but it's so good, right?


----------



## Shaif

Momof4 said:


> You are?




Yep. Although I wish I were a herp vet. Those guys are rockstars here. I just see through people. I'm a radiologist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Thank you! I follow you guys, but feel shy to post. You all seem like close friends-- I don't want to impose.
> 
> BTW-- What did you think of GoT? I won't spoil in case there are people who haven't caught up, but it's so good, right?


I remember you saying at Christmas that you were reading our stuff. we are close friends, but new members come and are welcomed and become good friends too. Some of us have been together in here for 2 years, others are more recent, just a few months, but are now good friends.
Were not a clique or judgmental. Everyone's welcome, they just need to be able to cope with a certain amount of silliness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Thank you! I follow you guys, but feel shy to post. You all seem like close friends-- I don't want to impose.
> 
> BTW-- What did you think of GoT? I won't spoil in case there are people who haven't caught up, but it's so good, right?


Yup, a nice introductory episode to the season. 
No big surprises but heading towards the big payoff. 
I think it's good fun and well done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bedtime for me. 
Got to get in the zone.
My DARE tomorrow. 
Goodnight , Roommates! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and unanswered question. 
What is Michael J Fox's middle name ?
And a new one :
Which country is the world's largest supplier of Bibles ?


----------



## Momof4

Shaif said:


> Yep. Although I wish I were a herp vet. Those guys are rockstars here. I just see through people. I'm a radiologist.




Don't be shy! The more the merrier!!

My husband almost became a radiologist but switched fields! 
That's cool! How long is schooling for that?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember you saying at Christmas that you were reading our stuff. we are close friends, but new members come and are welcomed and become good friends too. Some of us have been together in here for 2 years, others are more recent, just a few months, but are now good friends.
> Were not a clique or judgmental. Everyone's welcome, they just need to be able to cope with a certain amount of silliness.



I'm totally judging you for this.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and unanswered question.
> What is Michael J Fox's middle name ?
> And a new one :
> Which country is the world's largest supplier of Bibles ?




he doesn't have one? 

india?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!! looking like another cracking day here


----------



## JSWallace

Shaif said:


> Thank you! I follow you guys, but feel shy to post. You all seem like close friends-- I don't want to impose.
> 
> BTW-- What did you think of GoT? I won't spoil in case there are people who haven't caught up, but it's so good, right?


Hey don't be shy! I'm new here too but already feel part of the family! Special people are in here please come and join us


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! looking like another cracking day here


Morning John, quite grey here this morning but so think it's going to be a good one!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> he doesn't have one?
> 
> india?


I think China?


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, quite grey here this morning but so think it's going to be a good one!




good morning miss jane! what does today have in store?


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning miss jane! what does today have in store?


Work all day! I am here already just waiting for somebody else to turn up..


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Work all day! I am here already just waiting for somebody else to turn up..




it's always the same isn't it  
i just got a text message, gaffa running late so i have to cover again


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

We got woken by a mahoosive storm at 2am. Constant lightning so you didn't need the lights on. Torrential rain doesn't describe the quantity of water coming out of the sky - over an inch in under an hour. 

Our road, a hill, was a river and I fear properties at the bottom may have suffered flash flooding ... I'll go for a walk later and investigate. Luckily for us we're at the top.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and unanswered question.
> What is Michael J Fox's middle name ?


Andrew


> And a new one :
> Which country is the world's largest supplier of Bibles ?


I vote with Jane 


JSWallace said:


> I think China?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We got woken by a mahoosive storm at 2am. Constant lightning so you didn't need the lights on. Torrential rain doesn't describe the quantity of water coming out of the sky - over an inch in under an hour.
> 
> Our road, a hill, was a river and I fear properties at the bottom may have suffered flash flooding ... I'll go for a walk later and investigate. Luckily for us we're at the top.




good morning mum!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR. I hope your members are all well.
Today is a "hot" day where I live. 
84,2 F in shade. That`s hot for Germany. 
I know, Adam would laugh about that temp....
I am going to "throw" my torts out. For them the temps are great.
Have a nice day: Torts and people.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum!



Guten Morgen, John. Wie geht es dir ?

( Learning German: Good morning John. How are you ? )


----------



## Shaif

Momof4 said:


> Don't be shy! The more the merrier!!
> 
> My husband almost became a radiologist but switched fields!
> That's cool! How long is schooling for that?




Thanks. It's been a long road.

4 years undergrad 
4 years Med school
2 years internal Med residency
4 years radiology residency
1 year women's imaging fellowship 

If I had to do it again, I wouldn't.


----------



## GreenFire719

Shaif said:


> Thanks. It's been a long road.
> 
> 4 years undergrad
> 4 years Med school
> 2 years internal Med residency
> 4 years radiology residency
> 1 year women's imaging fellowship
> 
> If I had to do it again, I wouldn't.



That's cool. I'm actually going to go down the medical route myself. I'm not going into radiology though, I want to specialize in genetics. I'm at the very beginning of the chain though lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'm totally judging you for this.


Hello, Cameron, long time no see. 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he doesn't have one?
> 
> india?


He does have one.
Not India, nope.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Just to let you know that I have heard from Gillian and she's having problems logging into her TFO account. It sounds very similar to the problem SpudsMum had which resulted in her creating a new account.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!! looking like another cracking day here


Good afternoon, John! 
Another splendid day here. 
I have decided it's too hot for wifey.
So we're going to Spain tomorrow for some cool! 
About a year since we met up with you there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, quite grey here this morning but so think it's going to be a good one!


Good afternoon, Jane.


----------



## Bee62

GreenFire719 said:


> That's cool. I'm actually going to go down the medical route myself. I'm not going into radiology though, I want to specialize in genetics. I'm at the very beginning of the chain though lol.



Hello @GreenFire719 

A very warm welcome to the forum and * Happy Birthday *to you ! 
17 or 18 years ? 
What a "sweet" age.
Have a very nice and beautiful day. I wish you all the best.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I think China?


If you mean the biggest producer of bibles, then yes. 
There is a factory in Nanjing that produces a million copies a month. 
If you mean Michael J Fox's middle name then you're considerably off the mark.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Guten Morgen, John. Wie geht es dir ?
> 
> ( Learning German: Good morning John. How are you ? )




gut, danke! und du?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We got woken by a mahoosive storm at 2am. Constant lightning so you didn't need the lights on. Torrential rain doesn't describe the quantity of water coming out of the sky - over an inch in under an hour.
> 
> Our road, a hill, was a river and I fear properties at the bottom may have suffered flash flooding ... I'll go for a walk later and investigate. Luckily for us we're at the top.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
We have had thunder the last two nights. A bit blowy and a few spots of rain on the first night. Both lasted about 10 minutes. 
Some pretty bad flooding in parts of Europe. Hope everybody is okay. 
I'm at the top of the hill too. It may make me a bit breathless, but the views are great and we don't get flooded!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John!
> Another splendid day here.
> I have decided it's too hot for wifey.
> So we're going to Spain tomorrow for some cool!
> About a year since we met up with you there!




good afternoon adam . i wish i could join you both


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Andrew
> 
> I vote with Jane


Yup. 
POINTS for you and Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR. I hope your members are all well.
> Today is a "hot" day where I live.
> 84,2 F in shade. That`s hot for Germany.
> I know, Adam would laugh about that temp....
> I am going to "throw" my torts out. For them the temps are great.
> Have a nice day: Torts and people.


Laugh, laugh laugh! 
You were right. 
Good afternoon, CCL Bee.
This member is very well, thanks. 
You have a nice day, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Thanks. It's been a long road.
> 
> 4 years undergrad
> 4 years Med school
> 2 years internal Med residency
> 4 years radiology residency
> 1 year women's imaging fellowship
> 
> If I had to do it again, I wouldn't.


That is a long road.
Wow.
Good morning!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> gut, danke! und du?



Mir geht es gut. Danke !
( I am well. Thank you )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GreenFire719 said:


> That's cool. I'm actually going to go down the medical route myself. I'm not going into radiology though, I want to specialize in genetics. I'm at the very beginning of the chain though lol.


HELP!!!!! HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fire in the hold ! 
And it's green 'cos the jellyfish are burning! 
Welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
And Happy Birthday.
Can I have some cake, please. 
I am a palaeontologist specializing in evolution and taxonomy, so genetics is very important to my work. A fascinating and fast moving science.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just to let you know that I have heard from Gillian and she's having problems logging into her TFO account. It sounds very similar to the problem SpudsMum had which resulted in her creating a new account.


Well, she's not replying to my e-mails, either. 
I must have upset her somehow.
And I've not even been here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon adam . i wish i could join you both


I wish you could as well. 
Next year, after you're millionaires.


----------



## tortdad

Morning CDR peeps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Morning CDR peeps


Good morning, Kevin. 
Without any reference to leprechauns, how are things in Texas today ?


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Kevin.
> Without any reference to leprechauns, how are things in Texas today ?


Fantastic. My family had been gone for 2 months visiting other family in AZ for summer break. I was all by my lonesome 

They got home last night!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, time for my DARE. 
Then that will be an end to the BiRoomiversary stuff and I can total up the points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Fantastic. My family had been gone for 2 months visiting other family in AZ for summer break. I was all by my lonesome
> 
> They got home last night!!!!!!


Splendid! 
A happy reunion, I'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Done. 
Actually, I'm not sure it's at all a bad idea. 
I might even try it if i get good responses. 
If not, I can lie in it myself!


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
Well done !
I am curious what answers do you get.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Well done !
> I am curious what answers do you get.


Me too. 
I really might try it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, cold-hearted wifey is insisting i go and buy a potato, even though we're going away tomorrow. 
Hmmmm.
See you all in a bit.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, cold-hearted wifey is insisting i go and buy a potato, even though we're going away tomorrow.
> Hmmmm.
> See you all in a bit.


Your post in Enclosures is BRILLIANT (AND silly!!!!!!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back. 
Not too bad. 
2 potatoes! 
1 onion.
some cigarettes. 
6 Prickly pear fruits. 
Money from the bank.
Kitchen paper. 
2 lettuce
carrot tops. 
Think that was it. 
Cold shower now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm.
Time for a last visit into scorchio outdoorland with the Tidgidaire before i go away tomorrow. 
Be back later, folks.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Time for a last visit into scorchio outdoorland with the Tidgidaire before i go away tomorrow.
> Be back later, folks.


Take care! 
I hope you and Wifey get your respite from the heat!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I saw the heart surgeon this morning and I'll be requiring another "procedure".
I'm also getting the spine operated on soon.
It might be easier to find another donor body to wreck.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw the heart surgeon this morning and I'll be requiring another "procedure".
> I'm also getting the spine operated on soon.
> It might be easier to find another donor body to wreck.



What kind of spine operation? My son had his spine fused last year.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw the heart surgeon this morning and I'll be requiring another "procedure".
> I'm also getting the spine operated on soon.
> It might be easier to find another donor body to wreck.




sorry to hear this ed


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of spine operation? My son had his spine fused last year.


Sciatica. Two places. 
I don't know what he plans on doing


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw the heart surgeon this morning and I'll be requiring another "procedure".
> I'm also getting the spine operated on soon.
> It might be easier to find another donor body to wreck.



You're a tough SOB so you'll be fine 

Lace them boot straps up buttercup and go get yourself turned into the bionic man


----------



## tortdad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sciatica. Two places.
> I don't know what he plans on doing


Probably a medial nerve branch block


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of spine operation? My son had his spine fused last year.


I remember that, how's he doing now?


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends! today.. hmmm... 

i was told to tell 2 lads to take day off as quiet in work, then we find out the only actual valeter is off on holiday!! so 24 sales cars done between me and my mate the gaffa there. found out the story about last nights tiff, yet again it's the guy with the attitude and drink problem being a drama queen... and it's him on holiday. so im in east killbride tomorrow leaving base with one 'valeter' who is unreliable and useless, my mate will have to do it all himself


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sciatica. Two places.
> I don't know what he plans on doing




ouchy!! my mum suffers as well. try to take it easy friend


----------



## tortdad

https://www.spine-health.com/treatm...ncy-neurotomy-facet-and-sacroiliac-joint-pain


----------



## johnandjade

garage time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Take care!
> I hope you and Wifey get your respite from the heat!


Still about til tomorrow evening. 
It'll be a little cooler in Spain and they have cool bars and beers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw the heart surgeon this morning and I'll be requiring another "procedure".
> I'm also getting the spine operated on soon.
> It might be easier to find another donor body to wreck.


Oh, goodness, Ed! 
Keep us informed, you know we'll all be worrying and rooting for you. 
wifey sends her love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends! today.. hmmm...
> 
> i was told to tell 2 lads to take day off as quiet in work, then we find out the only actual valeter is off on holiday!! so 24 sales cars done between me and my mate the gaffa there. found out the story about last nights tiff, yet again it's the guy with the attitude and drink problem being a drama queen... and it's him on holiday. so im in east killbride tomorrow leaving base with one 'valeter' who is unreliable and useless, my mate will have to do it all himself


Oh, dear! 
Sounds like lots of fun. 
I still can't understand why people are so workshy nowadays, it should be easy to get committed staff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now for the results of the Biroomiversary fun, games and quiz, points all added together. 
Thanks to everyone who joined in or posted and indeed thanks to everyone who has visited the Cold Dark Room in the last 2 years. 
I am not forgetting our newer friends who I may not have mentioned over the two years ago bit, so a special shout to Jane @JSWallace , Laura @Laura1412 , Sabine @Bee62 , Ewa @Pearly , Kevin @tortdad and @Shaif.
I know I've missed a few, so terribly sorry to all those I haven't mentioned. 
Long live the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now for the results of the Biroomiversary fun, games and quiz, points all added together.
> Thanks to everyone who joined in or posted and indeed thanks to everyone who has visited the Cold Dark Room in the last 2 years.
> I am not forgetting our newer friends who I may not have mentioned over the two years ago bit, so a special shout to Jane @JSWallace , Laura @Laura1412 , Sabine @Bee62 , Ewa @Pearly , Kevin @tortdad and @Shaif.
> I know I've missed a few, so terribly sorry to all those I haven't mentioned.
> Long live the Cold Dark Room.


Thanks adam @Tidgy's Dad its great to be part of the cdr I'm still here just been a bit last few day this house moving is harder u think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks adam @Tidgy's Dad its great to be part of the cdr I'm still here just been a bit last few day this house moving is harder u think


I know. 
Life gets in the way sometimes, doesn't it ?
i've moved house lots of times. 
It's a nightmare! 
Best of luck.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> Life gets in the way sometimes, doesn't it ?
> i've moved house lots of times.
> It's a nightmare!
> Best of luck.


Thanks adam just getting Clyde settled bless him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For fourth place and the new Green Medal position we have a tie : 





Green tortoise medals awarded to Linda @JoesMum , (and thanks for all your most welcome contributions through time, too)
and Sabine @Bee62 buzzy buzz yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bea @Moozillion thank you, thank you, thank you ! ! ! !
and some Adam bloke @Tidgy's Dad . Marvelous. How come I never win one ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks adam just getting Clyde settled bless him


Love to Clyde, of course!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love to Clyde, of course!


He's ok bless him not disturb his too much Es ate like a champ today but this place is a lot warmer then my old one


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now for the results of the Biroomiversary fun, games and quiz, points all added together.
> Thanks to everyone who joined in or posted and indeed thanks to everyone who has visited the Cold Dark Room in the last 2 years.
> I am not forgetting our newer friends who I may not have mentioned over the two years ago bit, so a special shout to Jane @JSWallace , Laura @Laura1412 , Sabine @Bee62 , Ewa @Pearly , Kevin @tortdad and @Shaif.
> I know I've missed a few, so terribly sorry to all those I haven't mentioned.
> Long live the Cold Dark Room.


Aah thanks Adam, I feel very happy to be here with all the lovely peeps of the CDR!


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sciatica. Two places.
> I don't know what he plans on doing


I had surgery for sciatica and it was like a miracle, pain gone in an instant and totally pain free for the seven years since I had it done. I hope it is as successful for you..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> He's ok bless him not disturb his too much Es ate like a champ today but this place is a lot warmer then my old one


Most excellent. 
Should make things a bit easier for you both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Aah thanks Adam, I feel very happy to be here with all the lovely peeps of the CDR!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And we're all very glad you're here.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw the heart surgeon this morning and I'll be requiring another "procedure".
> I'm also getting the spine operated on soon.
> It might be easier to find another donor body to wreck.





ZEROPILOT said:


> Sciatica. Two places.
> I don't know what he plans on doing





JSWallace said:


> I had surgery for sciatica and it was like a miracle, pain gone in an instant and totally pain free for the seven years since I had it done. I hope it is as successful for you..


As you know Ed, I had two operations on my back for a prolapsed disc which was excruciating as the prolapses pressed on nerves in my back causing pain in my hip and knee as well as my back.

That was 13 years ago and, while I still seize up occasionally, I am basically back to normal. Just do everything they tell to during recovery - lots of walking and no heavy lifting in my case - don't try to hurry it.

Combined with heart procedure is definitely not great though. Hopefully you will be fixed properly this time.


----------



## Momof4

Keep us posted Ed! 

My friend had back surgery, not sure what type but she was back to work in 2 weeks as a teacher and she feels amazing!! Good luck!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Keep us posted Ed!
> 
> My friend had back surgery, not sure what type but she was back to work in 2 weeks as a teacher and she feels amazing!! Good luck!!


Good afternoon, Kathy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> I had surgery for sciatica and it was like a miracle, pain gone in an instant and totally pain free for the seven years since I had it done. I hope it is as successful for you..


Thanks.
It's been screwed up since 1987 and I've never gotten around to getting it fixed.
At the time I got physical therapy. I found it made things worse. Now I believe it's getting arthritic too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> It's been screwed up since 1987 and I've never gotten around to getting it fixed.
> At the time I got physical therapy. I found it made things worse. Now I believe it's getting arthritic too


It does seem that everyone who's had this op is virtually reborn afterwards. 
Hopefully that will be the case with you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, Ed!
> Keep us informed, you know we'll all be worrying and rooting for you.
> wifey sends her love.


It's actually no big deal.
Hopefully it will improve my quality of life


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does seem that everyone who's had this op is virtually reborn afterwards.
> Hopefully that will be the case with you.


It won't be happening very soon.
Between the heart and visiting my mother, I'll have no more sick or vacation time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In third place and earning the Bronze tortoise, thanks to a mixture of TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE and outright silliness is.................
John! @johnandjade .
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The right side is down really low on my spine. The right hip, buttock and right leg hurt.
The left side is funny.
It's up at my neck and on the left side. It hurts my neck and shoulder and elbow. Makes the arm weak and puzzling, cause an itch in my left foot. It only itches when I raise my left arm.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The right side is down really low on my spine. The right hip, buttock and right leg hurt.
> The left side is funny.
> It's up at my neck and on the left side. It hurts my neck and shoulder and elbow. Makes the arm weak and puzzling, cause an itch in my left foot. It only itches when I raise my left arm.


Hmmmm...that IS odd...
I sure hope you can get the surgery sooner rather than later.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> It's been screwed up since 1987 and I've never gotten around to getting it fixed.
> At the time I got physical therapy. I found it made things worse. Now I believe it's getting arthritic too


That's a long time to not get round to getting it fixed!! Maybe all your symptoms are telling you that it's time to really get something done!


----------



## Shaif

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sciatica. Two places.
> I don't know what he plans on doing




Wow. I'm sorry. That's a lot of cutting. 
Can you get an angio or do you need open heart surg? Wishing you well!


----------



## Shaif

GreenFire719 said:


> That's cool. I'm actually going to go down the medical route myself. I'm not going into radiology though, I want to specialize in genetics. I'm at the very beginning of the chain though lol.




I'm sorry! I didn't mean to sound jaded. That's awesome that you like genetics. Fascinating stuff! Good luck to you!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> It's been screwed up since 1987 and I've never gotten around to getting it fixed.
> At the time I got physical therapy. I found it made things worse. Now I believe it's getting arthritic too



You know what else happened in 1987? ROBOCOP, so i can hardly blame you for waiting for the cybernetics. But no point in continuing to suffer because of sciences failures.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place and earning the Bronze tortoise, thanks to a mixture of TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE and outright silliness is.................
> John! @johnandjade .
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Personally, i've got fingers crossed for 0 place


----------



## jaizei

cuz im priceless


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now for the results of the Biroomiversary fun, games and quiz, points all added together.
> Thanks to everyone who joined in or posted and indeed thanks to everyone who has visited the Cold Dark Room in the last 2 years.
> I am not forgetting our newer friends who I may not have mentioned over the two years ago bit, so a special shout to Jane @JSWallace , Laura @Laura1412 , Sabine @Bee62 , Ewa @Pearly , Kevin @tortdad and @Shaif.
> I know I've missed a few, so terribly sorry to all those I haven't mentioned.
> Long live the Cold Dark Room.




Thank you so much! I missed this and it made my day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Personally, i've got fingers crossed for 0 place


Well, at least you didn't end on a minus !


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place and earning the Bronze tortoise, thanks to a mixture of TRUTH, DARE or TORTOISE and outright silliness is.................
> John! @johnandjade .
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy




Speaking of John, he really needs some extra pats on the back for keeping the CDR alive during your extended absence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Thank you so much! I missed this and it made my day!


You're one of us now. 
Forever...................................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Shaif said:


> Wow. I'm sorry. That's a lot of cutting.
> Can you get an angio or do you need open heart surg? Wishing you well!


The heart surgery is some tools and using arteries to move around.
Almost No cutting.
It's called a cardiac ablation.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Personally, i've got fingers crossed for 0 place



Some people only show up when they think there's something to be had. . . Just sayin'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of John, he really needs some extra pats on the back for keeping the CDR alive during your extended absence.


John, and also Linda, not forgetting Lyn, when she's about and Laura, Jane, Ed, Bea, Sabine, Kevin coming in, visits from Kathy, Michelle, Spuds Mum, Grandpa..... Again apologies for anyone I've missed. 
I think i thanked the Roommates on my return. 
If not, I apologize to you all. 
Thanks again. 
And it's nice to see you back with us too, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John, and also Linda, not forgetting Lyn, when she's about and Laura, Jane, Ed, Bea, Sabine, Kevin coming in, visits from Kathy, Michelle, Spuds Mum, Grandpa..... Again apologies for anyone I've missed.
> I think i thanked the Roommates on my return.
> If not, I apologize to you all.
> Thanks again.
> And it's nice to see you back with us too, Yvonne.




Oh, I'm here daily. I'm very quiet when I sneak in because there are some very scary inhabitants here and I try to not disturb them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I'm here daily. I'm very quiet when I sneak in because there are some very scary inhabitants here and I try to not disturb them.


You mean the hedgehogs ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In silver tortoise position, due to DARE, silliness and some right answers was...................
..........Kevin.
@tortdad 
Well done, you've got your first Cold Dark Room award. 




yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off to read and the sleeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lovely! 
Night night Roommates! 
I expect you can work out who the winner is...................


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to read and the sleeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lovely!
> Night night Roommates!
> I expect you can work out who the winner is...................



*NO-O-O-O-O-O-O!!! *I'm no good at guessing. Who?????


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning guys n' dolls  

not such a fun day ahead but never mind, i can hopefully get a chance to moan to my boss  

hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Momof4

Question! 
For those who live across the pond, if you were visiting the USA and staying in San Diego, California, what would you want to do or see? 
What kind of food would you want to try? 

My friend was asked last minute if she could host a teenager from France. The last family backed out.
This boy is about 14.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning guys n' dolls
> 
> not such a fun day ahead but never mind, i can hopefully get a chance to moan to my boss
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy


Morning John, chucking it down here!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Question!
> For those who live across the pond, if you were visiting the USA and staying in San Diego, California, what would you want to do or see?
> What kind of food would you want to try?
> 
> My friend was asked last minute if she could host a teenager from France. The last family backed out.
> This boy is about 14.




good mornooning mom  

hmm.. a tricky age to entertain! is there a beach? perhaps something like surfing?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Question!
> For those who live across the pond, if you were visiting the USA and staying in San Diego, California, what would you want to do or see?
> What kind of food would you want to try?
> 
> My friend was asked last minute if she could host a teenager from France. The last family backed out.
> This boy is about 14.



I'm from the wrong side of the pond, but I do know that San Diego has an internationally renowned zoo plus beaches and a harbor (what's there?)

LA - Handprints and maybe a studio tour if it's not too far/expensive. Of course, he may already be doing that with his party.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's been raining again, but nothing like as bad as the night before. 

Yoga... and meetings today :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Eva, (pearly) is stopping by this evening to say hello.
I'll get a photo.
Kelly is upset that the house looks like crap because I've been unable to do much work this past week. But I did manage to cut the grass in the front and back lawn yesterday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was also able to lock in a contract for my homeowners insurance yesterday.
It's now $2,700 a year. Almost half what it had been.
I sign some papers today after work. Then I'll rush home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> *NO-O-O-O-O-O-O!!! *I'm no good at guessing. Who?????


Ok, then, the winner of the Biroomiversary contests and the recipient of the Gold Tortoise Medal is...........................
..................................thanks largely to their extraordinarily wide amount of general knowledge answers to questions in many categories..........................
.................................. JANE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@JSWallace 
Congratulations ! ! !
Here is your medal :





Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning guys n' dolls
> 
> not such a fun day ahead but never mind, i can hopefully get a chance to moan to my boss
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy


Good morning, John. 
Hopefully, the day will fly by. 
Enjoy your moan. 
We're happy and well at this end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Question!
> For those who live across the pond, if you were visiting the USA and staying in San Diego, California, what would you want to do or see?
> What kind of food would you want to try?
> 
> My friend was asked last minute if she could host a teenager from France. The last family backed out.
> This boy is about 14.


Hello, Kathy !
Speaking for myself, I would like to visit museums, go to a local sporting event, visit a beach, possibly pop over the border into Mexico and go to a local market. 
I would like to try any local delicacies and favourites, other traditional American fare and home-cooked food in particular. 
But as a 14 year old French boy, I would probably prefer to just sulk in my room.  Or chat up the local girls. Or beat up small boys. 
I speak from experience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, chucking it down here!


Good morning, Jane.
Congratulations. (on your win, not the rain). 
Guess what the weather's like here ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's been raining again, but nothing like as bad as the night before.
> 
> Yoga... and meetings today :/


Can't you combine the two? 
Yoga in the meeting and leave yourself more free time. 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eva, (pearly) is stopping by this evening to say hello.
> I'll get a photo.
> Kelly is upset that the house looks like crap because I've been unable to do much work this past week. But I did manage to cut the grass in the front and back lawn yesterday.


Good morning, Ed.
Send love to Ewa and Kelly, please.
How exciting. 
Clean one room and lock Pearly in it so she can't see the rest of the house. 
Or just leave her on the lawn. 
Sorted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was also able to lock in a contract for my homeowners insurance yesterday.
> It's now $2,700 a year. Almost half what it had been.
> I sign some papers today after work. Then I'll rush home.



Good news.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, then, the winner of the Biroomiversary contests and the recipient of the Gold Tortoise Medal is...........................
> ..................................thanks largely to their extraordinarily wide amount of general knowledge answers to questions in many categories..........................
> .................................. JANE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> @JSWallace
> Congratulations ! ! !
> Here is your medal :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh my goodness, thank you. I feel extraordinarily honoured. I love the medal. Do you do a presentation ceremony where I get to stand on a podium and weep uncontrollably?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Jane.
> Congratulations. (on your win, not the rain).
> Guess what the weather's like here ?


Ehm would it be raining by any chance?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you. I feel extraordinarily honoured. I love the medal. Do you do a presentation ceremony where I get to stand on a podium and weep uncontrollably?


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ehm would it be raining by any chance?


Nope. 
Sunny, bright with a little breeze. 
Cooler today, only 35 degrees or so.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Maybe I could come collect it one day!! Keep it safe for me!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Sunny, bright with a little breeze.
> Cooler today, only 35 degrees or so.


Positively chilly then! When are you off to Spain?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Maybe I could come collect it one day!! Keep it safe for me!


Okey, dokey, I shall. 
You'd be most welcome if you're ever out this way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Positively chilly then! When are you off to Spain?


Sometime this evening. 
Whenever wifey's ready, really.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Question!
> For those who live across the pond, if you were visiting the USA and staying in San Diego, California, what would you want to do or see?
> What kind of food would you want to try?
> 
> My friend was asked last minute if she could host a teenager from France. The last family backed out.
> This boy is about 14.




Go out on a whale watching boat!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning mom
> 
> hmm.. a tricky age to entertain! is there a beach? perhaps something like surfing?




Brilliant!! I'll suggest it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Go out on a whale watching boat!!!!!


Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sh-h-- I'm trying to be insignificant so the creatures in here don't see me - especially the spiders up in the corners and the one legged pirate!

***Yvonne whispers quietly, "Congratulations, Jane!!!!! Lovely medal"***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sh-h-- I'm trying to be insignificant so the creatures in here don't see me - especially the spiders up in the corners and the one legged pirate!
> 
> ***Yvonne whispers quietly, "Congratulations, Jane!!!!! Lovely medal"***


*_whispers* 
Still haven't found the One-legged Pirate since my return. 
And don't worry about little spiders. 
The giant wool-spider that lurks above has eaten them all. 
And possibly noshed the One-legged Pirate, Lyn and Gillian._


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! was back in base for 1200 today. out to pitstop with my mate for a wee job, all done and about to head home. exciting stuff happening at home... more to be revealed! 

have a great time away adam, remember the hat for discount at the butchers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! was back in base for 1200 today. out to pitstop with my mate for a wee job, all done and about to head home. exciting stuff happening at home... more to be revealed!
> 
> have a great time away adam, remember the hat for discount at the butchers


I shall, thanks, John. 
Good luck with the mysterious stuff this evening!


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne whispers*** and don't forget to take pictures, Adam. . . lots of pictures


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne whispers*** and don't forget to take pictures, Adam. . . lots of pictures


*** Adz whispers back*** 
wifey's job, i'll try to encourage her.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *_whispers*
> Still haven't found the One-legged Pirate since my return.
> And don't worry about little spiders.
> The giant wool-spider that lurks above has eaten them all.
> And possibly noshed the One-legged Pirate, Lyn and Gillian._


I may have heard that the One-legged Pirate wanted to get fitted with a motorized wheel chair, and flying the Jolly Roger from a mast on it, but that's just rumor, I suspect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I may have heard that the One-legged Pirate wanted to get fitted with a motorized wheel chair, and flying the Jolly Roger from a mast on it, but that's just rumor, I suspect.


But quite understandable. 
I'll be very glad if the Wool-Spider hasn't got him.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *_whispers*
> Still haven't found the One-legged Pirate since my return.
> And don't worry about little spiders.
> The giant wool-spider that lurks above has eaten them all.
> And possibly noshed the One-legged Pirate, Lyn and Gillian._




Be safe and have fun!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Be safe and have fun!!!


Thank you! 
i'm sure we will. 
I'm just saying my goodbyes to Tidgy while wifey finishes getting ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i always get paranoid that my neighbours will rob me while i'm gone. 
They're very poor at the moment. 
But I'm just being silly. 
I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Leaving now.
Bye bye boys and girls of the Cold Dark Room.
Take care of yourselves and each other. 
See you in a few days.
Love,
Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leaving now.
> Bye bye boys and girls of the Cold Dark Room.
> Take care of yourselves and each other.
> See you in a few days.
> Love,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


Bye Adam, travel safely and keep cooler! Will miss you!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leaving now.
> Bye bye boys and girls of the Cold Dark Room.
> Take care of yourselves and each other.
> See you in a few days.
> Love,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.




have a great time wifey and adam!


----------



## johnandjade

soo...





.. 'there was a nasty smell' so i did my neighborly duty and investigated this garage that's been unused for around 15+ years


----------



## johnandjade

as you can see, i am consered it has a squatter, so i will be keeping an eye out and perhaps change the lock.. if no one comes forward, i guess i could possibly use the garage for myself?


----------



## johnandjade

nos da world, love to all


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> nos da world, love to all


And to you too John


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The lovely @Pearly and her son Adam just visited.
We shared a tour of the zoo.
No comment on my attire. I'm sick....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly wasn't home.
But Suki got very excited too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Her son is very smart and identified my problem spiders that live in the yard.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> The lovely @Pearly and her son Adam just visited.
> We shared a tour of the zoo.
> No comment on my attire. I'm sick....
> 
> View attachment 213155




How much fun!! Glad you all enjoyed your visit!!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> The lovely @Pearly and her son Adam just visited.
> We shared a tour of the zoo.
> No comment on my attire. I'm sick....
> 
> View attachment 213155


How lovely 

Good morning all. Meetings over. I have a couple of official emails to write and a set of draft minutes to read and then it's the end of term and no more governor stuff until September (apart from the August results days)

I realised last night that my engagement ring needs repair after 28 years of wearing it. The stone setting is coming away from the band. So, I'm off to find a jeweller to repair it this morning; my regular go-to place retired and his shop closed about a month ago


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The lovely @Pearly and her son Adam just visited.
> We shared a tour of the zoo.
> No comment on my attire. I'm sick....
> 
> View attachment 213155




wahhhh awesome!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! breakfast



actually not bad, quite tasty.


----------



## johnandjade

lunch



not so good


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> lunch
> View attachment 213212
> 
> 
> not so good


Of Strathmore.
Should have figured.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We've been out into rural Kent to see wildlife of the non-native variety at The Big Cat Sanctuary's Open Day. 

Lovely weather, barbecue and lions, tigers, puma, cheetah, etc. 

Scary big cat toys on display - that's sheet metal that's been bitten through!


White Lions


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Of Strathmore.
> Should have figured.


I have no idea what that means.......


----------



## johnandjade

so tonight wee have a bunnet (hood) tho change out on an MX5 , and a preius to restore over weekend



we are going to try fix the old one... practice


----------



## johnandjade

it had to go back on


----------



## johnandjade

jobs here, got till sunday if needed. done a headlight..




nasty, fogged, yellow with no depth.. 

and my self taught process..




bootifull!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jobs here, got till sunday if needed. done a headlight..
> View attachment 213242
> View attachment 213243
> 
> 
> nasty, fogged, yellow with no depth..
> 
> and my self taught process..
> View attachment 213244
> View attachment 213245
> 
> 
> bootifull!


You work wonders on these vehicles John. I am really impressed!



johnandjade said:


> so tonight wee have a bunnet (hood)


One day we'll have you speaking English as well as Paisley and American


----------



## johnandjade

after hrs at 'jandor's




the alcohol came from a neighbor and andor's friend, free stuff! also a ratchet set!


----------



## johnandjade

busy guy!2212, time for me to go up... soon (ish) 


honestly


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibblers 

happy weekend!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

JoesDad and I are spending the day with his brother and his partner. 

We're meeting in London because it's half way between where each of us lives. I have no idea what we're doing... JoesDad and BIL will only say that l'll "find out"

It's not posh, anyway, as the dress code is jeans


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> JoesDad and I are spending the day with his brother and his partner.
> 
> We're meeting in London because it's half way between where each of us lives. I have no idea what we're doing... JoesDad and BIL will only say that l'll "find out"
> 
> It's not posh, anyway, as the dress code is jeans




perhaps a sky dive  

good afternoon mum, looking forward to postcards


----------



## johnandjade

shift finished, now time for work!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> jobs here, got till sunday if needed. done a headlight..
> View attachment 213242
> View attachment 213243
> 
> 
> nasty, fogged, yellow with no depth..
> 
> and my self taught process..
> View attachment 213244
> View attachment 213245
> 
> 
> bootifull!


WOW!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Now I know the mystery and why I wasn't told...

We went to the Olympic Park in East London, home to the stadium, etc... and the Orbit Tower which was built for the Olympics and looks like this. We went up to the viewing platform, in a lift, and walked down the long spiral ramp back in 2012. 



If you look closely on the left of it, you will see a thin steel tube. That's a 178 metre (584') slide that's been added to the orbit... and we slid down it







It takes 35 seconds apparently. With my fear of heights, I am not sure how I did it... but I did. 

View across the city skyline


And looking north over the Olympic Pool in the foreground 



Afterwards the 4 of us went for lunch and then we went to see Bat out of Hell the musical. As a Meatloaf fan in my teens, I was a bit apprehensive but it was great!

So now we're settling in for more food and drink before going our separate ways later on


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Now I know the mystery and why I wasn't told...
> 
> We went to the Olympic Park in East London, home to the stadium, etc... and the Orbit Tower which was built for the Olympics and looks like this. We went up to the viewing platform, in a lift, and walked down the long spiral ramp back in 2012.
> View attachment 213300
> 
> 
> If you look closely on the left of it, you will see a thin steel tube. That's a 178 metre (584') slide that's been added to the orbit... and we slid down it
> View attachment 213301
> 
> View attachment 213302
> 
> View attachment 213303
> 
> 
> It takes 35 seconds apparently. With my fear of heights, I am not sure how I did it... but I did.
> 
> View across the city skyline
> View attachment 213304
> 
> And looking north over the Olympic Pool in the foreground
> View attachment 213305
> 
> 
> Afterwards the 4 of us went for lunch and then we went to see Bat out of Hell the musical. As a Meatloaf fan in my teens, I was a bit apprehensive but it was great!
> 
> So now we're settling in for more food and drink before going our separate ways later on


WOW!!!!! You are a BRAVE woman!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!! You are a BRAVE woman!!!!!


I think the word is INSANE actually 

We have just loaded up the back of our car ready to go to a Boot Fair tomorrow. (Car Boot = Trunk)

I'm not sure how that translates into American English. A Boot Fair is where you take your car full of stuff you don't want and park in a field, set out your stall and sell stuff to others. Sort of a yard sale?

Let's hope the rain stays away


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Now I know the mystery and why I wasn't told...
> 
> We went to the Olympic Park in East London, home to the stadium, etc... and the Orbit Tower which was built for the Olympics and looks like this. We went up to the viewing platform, in a lift, and walked down the long spiral ramp back in 2012.
> View attachment 213300
> 
> 
> If you look closely on the left of it, you will see a thin steel tube. That's a 178 metre (584') slide that's been added to the orbit... and we slid down it
> View attachment 213301
> 
> View attachment 213302
> 
> View attachment 213303
> 
> 
> It takes 35 seconds apparently. With my fear of heights, I am not sure how I did it... but I did.
> 
> View across the city skyline
> View attachment 213304
> 
> And looking north over the Olympic Pool in the foreground
> View attachment 213305
> 
> 
> Afterwards the 4 of us went for lunch and then we went to see Bat out of Hell the musical. As a Meatloaf fan in my teens, I was a bit apprehensive but it was great!
> 
> So now we're settling in for more food and drink before going our separate ways later on




awesome


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I think the word is INSANE actually
> 
> We have just loaded up the back of our car ready to go to a Boot Fair tomorrow. (Car Boot = Trunk)
> 
> I'm not sure how that translates into American English. A Boot Fair is where you take your car full of stuff you don't want and park in a field, set out your stall and sell stuff to others. Sort of a yard sale?
> 
> Let's hope the rain stays away



flea market?


----------



## johnandjade

and again, 2315 we stopped working!



i'm improvising for now,




nasty damaged quarter pannel...



finished results to follow.


----------



## johnandjade

i think even ed will be proud  

remember, working by head lamp and a nasty coil bulb!!!! 


andor got a battery powered impact wrench the other day... it not only provides enough power to jack up the truck in seconds... it also 'cracked' ... (lossened) the wheel studs/bolts. 

2x 15hr shifts, 1000 start tomorrow.. and loving every second of it  

on one of the tapes i listen to i found another 'mantra' ? i am trying to realise to boost my self... 

'motivation comes and goes, if you're driven NOTHING can stop you!'


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I think the word is INSANE actually
> 
> We have just loaded up the back of our car ready to go to a Boot Fair tomorrow. (Car Boot = Trunk)
> 
> I'm not sure how that translates into American English. A Boot Fair is where you take your car full of stuff you don't want and park in a field, set out your stall and sell stuff to others. Sort of a yard sale?
> 
> Let's hope the rain stays away


Yep- sounds like a moveable yard sale!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> flea market?


Over here, a flea market is usually inside a building. 
A yard sale is probably closest to what she's described.


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby is spending the next 5 days at a photography convention, so the 3 cats, 2 turtle/tort and I are on our own. 
Hubby hates mushrooms, so I never cook them, EXCEPT when he's gone!
I already bought 2 night big portobellos, and just have to decide what to stuff in them!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hubby is spending the next 5 days at a photography convention, so the 3 cats, 2 turtle/tort and I are on our own.
> Hubby hates mushrooms, so I never cook them, EXCEPT when he's gone!
> I already bought 2 night big portobellos, and just have to decide what to stuff in them!!!





allo' mrs B !!!


----------



## johnandjade

which should i choose??


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> which should i choose??
> View attachment 213411
> View attachment 213412


I like the one without the cigar ! But save your money Monday is my Birthday and your buying the Bud no cheep beer only the bud !!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Yep- sounds like a moveable yard sale!


Thank you 


Moozillion said:


> Over here, a flea market is usually inside a building.
> A yard sale is probably closest to what she's described.


Flea Markets are indoors to me too. 

Boot Fair setting up


----------



## JoesMum

Not great weather or great sales today  Still, there's a bit less stuff to go back in the loft and it's a starter for another boot fair.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> which should i choose??
> View attachment 213411
> View attachment 213412


I'm partial to the Viking myself!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> allo' mrs B !!!


Good mornooning, John!


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all! busy day!





and new lock fitted to garage


----------



## johnandjade

someone was as subtle as me...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> someone was as subtle as me...
> View attachment 213449
> View attachment 213450




'Evening all. 

JoesDad and I feeling pretty tired after a very early start and a morning on our feet outdoors. 

Tonight will be slobbing in front of the tv with a bottle of red wine. 

BBC Alaska Live - wildlife documentary - starts tonight. That'll do us


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all! busy day!
> View attachment 213443
> View attachment 213444
> View attachment 213445
> 
> 
> and new lock fitted to garage


WOW!!!!  It's like a MIRROR!!!


----------



## johnandjade

so i now have 3 cars next weekend!


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. If it gets any colder, I am going to have to switch the central heating back on. It feels like summer is over here. Brrrrrr!


----------



## JSWallace

Is cold here too Linda. Have just been out with dog wearing big boots, winter coat and a scarf!


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all, I hope Monday is a good day for everybody


----------



## JoesMum

I have done the ironing * polishes halo * 

And then helped JoesDad catch the little shoaling fish to move them from their temporary accommodation in the kitchen to their permanent aquarium in the living room. 

The new aquarium has been running in for a few weeks now and should be OK, the chemistry is showing the same as the old one, but we thought we'd test it out with these before moving our old-stagers that we really care about. 

This afternoon JoesDad has a second interview for a new job. If it goes well, I may have him out from under my feet


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Is cold here too Linda. Have just been out with dog wearing big boots, winter coat and a scarf!


Good heavens!!!!! It's still JULY!!!!!!
Why so cold, I wonder...


----------



## tortdad

Yeah my AC took a dump so we roasted all weekend.... send that cold to Texas for me


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Good heavens!!!!! It's still JULY!!!!!!
> Why so cold, I wonder...


It's the UK. It happens. We're used to it. It doesn't stop us moaning though 

It's very unusual for summer to be long, warm and dry over here. We have a very changeable climate that suffers from the Jet Stream's every whim. The upside is that the Jet Stream keeps our climate considerably milder than that of places on the same latitude in the USA. The downside is that the wind changes direction rapidly and we can and do get completely unexpected cold, wet or hot spells at a moment's notice.


----------



## JSWallace

tortdad said:


> Yeah my AC took a dump so we roasted all weekend.... send that cold to Texas for me


Happily but will expect some of your heat in exchange!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> It's the UK. It happens. We're used to it. It doesn't stop us moaning though
> 
> It's very unusual for summer to be long, warm and dry over here. We have a very changeable climate that suffers from the Jet Stream's every whim. The upside is that the Jet Stream keeps our climate considerably milder than that of places on the same latitude in the USA. The downside is that the wind changes direction rapidly and we can and do get completely unexpected cold, wet or hot spells at a moment's notice.


And if we didn't have such variable weather then we would have nothing to talk to each other about!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It's the UK. It happens. We're used to it. It doesn't stop us moaning though
> 
> It's very unusual for summer to be long, warm and dry over here. We have a very changeable climate that suffers from the Jet Stream's every whim. The upside is that the Jet Stream keeps our climate considerably milder than that of places on the same latitude in the USA. The downside is that the wind changes direction rapidly and we can and do get completely unexpected cold, wet or hot spells at a moment's notice.


And then there's summer in Montana, where my youngest sister and her family live. It's always very dry out there, so summer always brings wildfires. I googled Montana wildfires 2017, and found the current wildfires currently being battled  :
Lolo Peak Fire- currently consuming 468 acres
Goat Creek Fire- 1,319 acres
Little Hog Back Fire- 2,095 acres
Sliderock Fire- 385 acres
Sunrise Fire- 1,000 acres

I'll take hurricanes over wildfires any day!!!! They are used to it by now.


----------



## johnandjade

great day here..




happy beerday to gramps!!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Bud-day Gramps  I hope you have a great day


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> great day here..
> View attachment 213565


Pah!


It has actually stopped raining now. But it's very soggy out


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Pah!
> View attachment 213566
> 
> It has actually stopped raining now. But it's very soggy out






heehee


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 213567
> 
> 
> heehee





I have had the lights on all day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The procedure is tomorrow. Last time a male nurse had to shave me pretty much entirely.
This time, I'm doing my own chest and nether regions.
I'm sure it will be much appreciated


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> The procedure is tomorrow. Last time a male nurse had to shave me pretty much entirely.
> This time, I'm doing my own chest and nether regions.
> I'm sure it will be much appreciated


I hope it goes well Ed. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. We will all be thinking of you. Get well soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> And then there's summer in Montana, where my youngest sister and her family live. It's always very dry out there, so summer always brings wildfires. I googled Montana wildfires 2017, and found the current wildfires currently being battled  :
> Lolo Peak Fire- currently consuming 468 acres
> Goat Creek Fire- 1,319 acres
> Little Hog Back Fire- 2,095 acres
> Sliderock Fire- 385 acres
> Sunrise Fire- 1,000 acres
> 
> I'll take hurricanes over wildfires any day!!!! They are used to it by now.


That doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> The procedure is tomorrow. Last time a male nurse had to shave me pretty much entirely.
> This time, I'm doing my own chest and nether regions.
> I'm sure it will be much appreciated


Good luck with that Ed. What are they actually doing to you tomorrow?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Good luck with that Ed. What are they actually doing to you tomorrow?


Yes.
It's called a cardiac ablation.
It's to cure my SVT.
I had it done a year ago, but it didn't work entirely.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I hope it goes well Ed. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. We will all be thinking of you. Get well soon!


Unless there are complications, it's a pretty safe procedure.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't sound good at all.


That was only a tiny portion of the post on the current wildfires. They've got firefighters out all over the place, bulldozers creating breaks in the timber and foliage so the fires have nothing to burn and can't keep going, planes dropping water in strategic spots, evacuation readiness for some areas, evacuation orders for other areas. For areas not in danger from the fires but getting smoke, warnings for children, elderly and asthmatics to limit outdoor exposure.
I think everyone learns to adapt to the weather hazards in their area, whether it's fire, hurricanes or winter snows etc. There are no deaths reported thus far.

When we get weather we're NOT used to, it can be a little amusing. I have some friends who moved down here from Ohio, where they get heavy snow, ice and sub-zero winter temperatures, which we almost NEVER get down here. A few years back, our Ohio friends were vastly amused by our response to unexpected weather. We got a very light dusting of snow one January day: it only persisted on rooftops, telephone poles and a few high patches of ground. Some of the streets accumulated some ice and slush. Everybody panicked: schools closed and businesses closed. The police advised people to stay home unless absolutely necessary because no one down here knows how to drive in icy conditions. They either drive like usual (and end up slipping, sliding and crashing into things) or else they think it's all a lark and drive like mad trying to see how far they can slide! Pretty ridiculous!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> It's called a cardiac ablation.
> It's to cure my SVT.
> I had it done a year ago, but it didn't work entirely.


GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have a famous surgeon.
Dr. SAMEER SATIJA
I'm very lucky to have him.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a famous surgeon.
> Dr. SAMEER SATIJA
> I'm very lucky to have him.


Good. I hope it all goes well for you. Will they keep you in overnight?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> When we get weather we're NOT used to, it can be a little amusing. I have some friends who moved down here from Ohio, where they get heavy snow, ice and sub-zero winter temperatures, which we almost NEVER get down here. A few years back, our Ohio friends were vastly amused by our response to unexpected weather. We got a very light dusting of snow one January day: it only persisted on rooftops, telephone poles and a few high patches of ground. Some of the streets accumulated some ice and slush. Everybody panicked: schools closed and businesses closed. The police advised people to stay home unless absolutely necessary because no one down here knows how to drive in icy conditions. They either drive like usual (and end up slipping, sliding and crashing into things) or else they think it's all a lark and drive like mad trying to see how far they can slide! Pretty ridiculous!


That happens here too. My part of England hardly ever gets snow and copes very badly when it happens. I grew up in Yorkshire where snow was a fact of life... Or at least it was in my day before until climate change set in. There's still far more snow up there than down here.


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> That was only a tiny portion of the post on the current wildfires. They've got firefighters out all over the place, bulldozers creating breaks in the timber and foliage so the fires have nothing to burn and can't keep going, planes dropping water in strategic spots, evacuation readiness for some areas, evacuation orders for other areas. For areas not in danger from the fires but getting smoke, warnings for children, elderly and asthmatics to limit outdoor exposure.
> I think everyone learns to adapt to the weather hazards in their area, whether it's fire, hurricanes or winter snows etc. There are no deaths reported thus far.
> 
> When we get weather we're NOT used to, it can be a little amusing. I have some friends who moved down here from Ohio, where they get heavy snow, ice and sub-zero winter temperatures, which we almost NEVER get down here. A few years back, our Ohio friends were vastly amused by our response to unexpected weather. We got a very light dusting of snow one January day: it only persisted on rooftops, telephone poles and a few high patches of ground. Some of the streets accumulated some ice and slush. Everybody panicked: schools closed and businesses closed. The police advised people to stay home unless absolutely necessary because no one down here knows how to drive in icy conditions. They either drive like usual (and end up slipping, sliding and crashing into things) or else they think it's all a lark and drive like mad trying to see how far they can slide! Pretty ridiculous!


Ha that's funny. We're a bit like that here, although we don't have any extremes of weather we don't seem to cope well with anything other than sort of cool and damp!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a famous surgeon.
> Dr. SAMEER SATIJA
> I'm very lucky to have him.



Wow, they didn't waste anytime getting you in!!
I'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> The procedure is tomorrow. Last time a male nurse had to shave me pretty much entirely.
> This time, I'm doing my own chest and nether regions.
> I'm sure it will be much appreciated




be thinking of you ed


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang!


----------



## johnandjade

our friends had a bbq last night so we had some of that  i cleared up in the garage and set out and bared the wires for the lights (which were free) and got a wee sofa that was for free also! it's actually the same as i have in spare room... folds out to a bed. soon i won't need to go in the house!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Still a bit chilly here, but dryer than yesterday. 

JoesDad has a job, having been made redundant at the start of April   

He'll be contracting (self-employed) so we have a bit of a rush on to awaken his "business" that got mothballed when he went into a permanent job. He also needs a laptop as this organisation doesn't provide one - it's just as well he's married to me as he is as bad with computers as he is good as an accountant 

The new job will involve travel to India, Spain, Germany and Sweden... and Cambridgeshire in the UK. First trip to Cambridgeshire on Thursday


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Still a bit chilly here, but dryer than yesterday.
> 
> JoesDad has a job, having been made redundant at the start of April
> 
> He'll be contracting (self-employed) so we have a bit of a rush on to awaken his "business" that got mothballed when he went into a permanent job. He also needs a laptop as this organisation doesn't provide one - it's just as well he's married to me as he is as bad with computers as he is good as an accountant
> 
> The new job will involve travel to India, Spain, Germany and Sweden... and Cambridgeshire in the UK. First trip to Cambridgeshire on Thursday




brilliant news!!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang![/QUOTE
> Morning John, Morning all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> as you can see, i am consered it has a squatter, so i will be keeping an eye out and perhaps change the lock.. if no one comes forward, i guess i could possibly use the garage for myself?


Tis bigger than some people's apartments here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The lovely @Pearly and her son Adam just visited.
> We shared a tour of the zoo.
> No comment on my attire. I'm sick....
> 
> View attachment 213155


YYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love it when friends finally get to meet. 
One of you looks exceedingly glamorous. 
And Ewa looks beautiful and sophisticated too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hubby is spending the next 5 days at a photography convention, so the 3 cats, 2 turtle/tort and I are on our own.
> Hubby hates mushrooms, so I never cook them, EXCEPT when he's gone!
> I already bought 2 night big portobellos, and just have to decide what to stuff in them!!!


Errrrr, is there another alternative ?
Cheeeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> which should i choose??
> View attachment 213411
> View attachment 213412


The first one really suits you, you look great. 
The second one is great, too, but you look like Paul Whitehouse.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Still a bit chilly here, but dryer than yesterday.
> 
> JoesDad has a job, having been made redundant at the start of April
> 
> He'll be contracting (self-employed) so we have a bit of a rush on to awaken his "business" that got mothballed when he went into a permanent job. He also needs a laptop as this organisation doesn't provide one - it's just as well he's married to me as he is as bad with computers as he is good as an accountant
> 
> The new job will involve travel to India, Spain, Germany and Sweden... and Cambridgeshire in the UK. First trip to Cambridgeshire on Thursday


Terrific news!!!!! 
Will you get to go globe trotting along with him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The procedure is tomorrow. Last time a male nurse had to shave me pretty much entirely.
> This time, I'm doing my own chest and nether regions.
> I'm sure it will be much appreciated


Hope all goes well. 
All thinking of you here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang!


Good afternoon. 
As you have probably spotted..................
.............I'M BACK! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon.
> As you have probably spotted..................
> .............I'M BACK! ! ! ! ! ! !


Hola!

Welcome back from your travels Adam  I hope you had a good time in Spain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Still a bit chilly here, but dryer than yesterday.
> 
> JoesDad has a job, having been made redundant at the start of April
> 
> He'll be contracting (self-employed) so we have a bit of a rush on to awaken his "business" that got mothballed when he went into a permanent job. He also needs a laptop as this organisation doesn't provide one - it's just as well he's married to me as he is as bad with computers as he is good as an accountant
> 
> The new job will involve travel to India, Spain, Germany and Sweden... and Cambridgeshire in the UK. First trip to Cambridgeshire on Thursday


Good afternoon, Linda! 
CONGRATULATIONS to Joe's Dad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Jane. 
Hope you've been looking after your medal.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Terrific news!!!!!
> Will you get to go globe trotting along with him?


I am hoping I can go along sometimes. Cambridgeshire isn't so interesting, but I have never been to India and JoesDad has been there lots for work. 

He was based there for the best part of 2 years, but with the children both in important exam years, and me in permanent employment, we just couldn't work out the logistics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Terrific news!!!!!
> Will you get to go globe trotting along with him?


Good afternoon, Bea. 
Busy unpacking after having arrived back at 4 am last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hola!
> 
> Welcome back from your travels Adam  I hope you had a good time in Spain


Mainly spent in bars and restaurants, the beach was too busy to see the sand, let alone get onto. 
But it was a great break, yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a happy birthday to Kevin! 
@tortdad 
Hope you had a splendid day, I didn't forget, just didn't have access to the forum for a few days. 
Any cake left ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Bea.
> Busy unpacking after having arrived back at 4 am last night.


Welcome home, Adam and Wifey!
I'm dashing off shortly: sutra studies class at 8:30, then Weight Watchers at 10:00.  
Not see you all later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello Sabine @Bee62 , hello, Laura @Laura1412 , hello Michelle, @meech008 , hello @Shaif 
Where has everybody gone ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Welcome home, Adam and Wifey!
> I'm dashing off shortly: sutra studies class at 8:30, then Weight Watchers at 10:00.
> Not see you all later!


Enjoy. 
Not see you too, with luck.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Jane.
> Hope you've been looking after your medal.


Oh yes I have been giving it a virtual reality polish every day!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I am hoping I can go along sometimes. Cambridgeshire isn't so interesting, but I have never been to India and JoesDad has been there lots for work.
> 
> He was based there for the best part of 2 years, but with the children both in important exam years, and me in permanent employment, we just couldn't work out the logistics.


I went to India to visit daughter in 2013 and absolutely loved it despite the overwhelming heat. Would love to go back again some day


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello Sabine @Bee62 , hello, Laura @Laura1412 , hello Michelle, @meech008 , hello @Shaif
> Where has everybody gone ?


I'm here had a lot on with moving and hoping Clydes not sick again he making a noise again wen breathing ;(


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm here had a lot on with moving and hoping Clydes not sick again he making a noise again wen breathing ;(


Post the video here, maybe someone else can hear something.


----------



## Laura1412

Ok


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Post the video here, maybe someone else can hear something.


 ok I'll upload it now


----------



## Laura1412

There you go


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry I'm a bit late on this, Ed. You probably aren't at the computer, but here's hoping for a speedy recovery:


----------



## Pearly

Hey Guys, no time for catching up, just wanted to ask for prayers, good vibes, healing thoughts and good juju to be sent to Ed (ZEROPILOT) as he's getting his heart worked on today. I'll be checking in with him and planning a visit tonight or tomorrow to look him over and listen to his newly fixed "ticker" make sure all's good (yes, I brought my toys here, stethoscope and stuff) All that pray, please pray for him throughout the day, those who don't please just pause for a moment, close your eyes, take couple of deep breaths and envision gorgeous, healthy heart pumping blood saturated with pure oxygen, and repeat word HEAL. He will probably update us here himself later today to if too groggy then tomorrow after sleeping off his meds, but I will too as soon as I know something. For now let's all turn our positive thoughts Ed's way. This kind of stuff really works guys, no joking here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> There you go


I still can't hear anything, i'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late on this, Ed. You probably aren't at the computer, but here's hoping for a speedy recovery:


Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys, no time for catching up, just wanted to ask for prayers, good vibes, healing thoughts and good juju to be sent to Ed (ZEROPILOT) as he's getting his heart worked on today. I'll be checking in with him and planning a visit tonight or tomorrow to look him over and listen to his newly fixed "ticker" make sure all's good (yes, I brought my toys here, stethoscope and stuff) All that pray, please pray for him throughout the day, those who don't please just pause for a moment, close your eyes, take couple of deep breaths and envision gorgeous, healthy heart pumping blood saturated with pure oxygen, and repeat word HEAL. He will probably update us here himself later today to if too groggy then tomorrow after sleeping off his meds, but I will too as soon as I know something. For now let's all turn our positive thoughts Ed's way. This kind of stuff really works guys, no joking here


Hi, Ewa, saw a lovely picture of you with Ed.
We're all rooting for him here in the Cold Dark Room.
Positive thoughts by the ton heading his way.


----------



## Momof4

Sending positive thoughts your way Ed!!
You've got this dude!! @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Still a bit chilly here, but dryer than yesterday.
> 
> JoesDad has a job, having been made redundant at the start of April
> 
> He'll be contracting (self-employed) so we have a bit of a rush on to awaken his "business" that got mothballed when he went into a permanent job. He also needs a laptop as this organisation doesn't provide one - it's just as well he's married to me as he is as bad with computers as he is good as an accountant
> 
> The new job will involve travel to India, Spain, Germany and Sweden... and Cambridgeshire in the UK. First trip to Cambridgeshire on Thursday



Congratulations to JoesDad!!
I wish him great success!!


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys, no time for catching up, just wanted to ask for prayers, good vibes, healing thoughts and good juju to be sent to Ed (ZEROPILOT) as he's getting his heart worked on today. I'll be checking in with him and planning a visit tonight or tomorrow to look him over and listen to his newly fixed "ticker" make sure all's good (yes, I brought my toys here, stethoscope and stuff) All that pray, please pray for him throughout the day, those who don't please just pause for a moment, close your eyes, take couple of deep breaths and envision gorgeous, healthy heart pumping blood saturated with pure oxygen, and repeat word HEAL. He will probably update us here himself later today to if too groggy then tomorrow after sleeping off his meds, but I will too as soon as I know something. For now let's all turn our positive thoughts Ed's way. This kind of stuff really works guys, no joking here


Done!


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello Sabine @Bee62 , hello, Laura @Laura1412 , hello Michelle, @meech008 , hello @Shaif
> Where has everybody gone ?




Sorry-- I'm here! Get pulled away by the kids (there are 3 of them). None of my family members understand my tort addiction. They think I'm odd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Sorry-- I'm here! Get pulled away by the kids (there are 3 of them). None of my family members understand my tort addiction. They think I'm odd.


Well, i'm certainly odd; it's not a bad sort of oddness, though. 
Hello !


----------



## TammyJ

Thinking of Ed and wishing him a quick and total recovery!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TammyJ said:


> Thinking of Ed and wishing him a quick and total recovery!


Hi, Tammy.
Yes indeed, we should be getting news this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Hello, ----and I am here too.


----------



## Shaif

Pearly said:


> Hey Guys, no time for catching up, just wanted to ask for prayers, good vibes, healing thoughts and good juju to be sent to Ed (ZEROPILOT) as he's getting his heart worked on today. I'll be checking in with him and planning a visit tonight or tomorrow to look him over and listen to his newly fixed "ticker" make sure all's good (yes, I brought my toys here, stethoscope and stuff) All that pray, please pray for him throughout the day, those who don't please just pause for a moment, close your eyes, take couple of deep breaths and envision gorgeous, healthy heart pumping blood saturated with pure oxygen, and repeat word HEAL. He will probably update us here himself later today to if too groggy then tomorrow after sleeping off his meds, but I will too as soon as I know something. For now let's all turn our positive thoughts Ed's way. This kind of stuff really works guys, no joking here




Yes. Done! Wishing the BEST!


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i'm certainly odd; it's not a bad sort of oddness, though.
> Hello !




I happen to like our type of odd. In fact those who don't like it are...well..odd-er.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello, ----and I am here too.


Hoooooorrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening, *Bee*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> I happen to like our type of odd. In fact those who don't like it are...well..odd-er.


Quite. 
(he says counting his toes again).


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> (he says counting his toes again).


Count carefully, you don't want to miss any!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Count carefully, you don't want to miss any!!


I keep getting a different number.
It is Dark in here.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I keep getting a different number.
> It is Dark in here.


Don't worry about it, if you can walk ok the number of toes is irrelevant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Don't worry about it, if you can walk ok the number of toes is irrelevant!


Walk ?
Hmmm.
Better count my legs first.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hoooooorrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good evening, *Bee*



Good evening *Adam*  ! I hope you and wifey had a wonderful ( cool ) time in Spain.
Good evening CDR !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening *Adam*  ! I hope you and wifey had a wonderful ( cool ) time in Spain.
> Good evening CDR !


It was nice and cool in Spain. 
wifey had fun, though got a bit manged by the mosquitoes. 
Tidgy is now guarding me and watching like a hawk-tortoise to make sure i don't leave again.


----------



## Bee62

I understand Tidgy well !


----------



## Bee62

Tomorrow is a great day. I am going to by two sheeps. Määäähhhh !
Sold my geese and now I am getting woolly lawn-mover.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam.
Tomorrow I had to get up really early....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow is a great day. I am going to by two sheeps. Määäähhhh !
> Sold my geese and now I am getting woolly lawn-mover.


Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam.
> Tomorrow I had to get up really early....


Goodnight, Sabine.
Good luck buying some nice sheep tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night Roommates. 
Sleep well and we'll crash into each other in the Dark again before you know it.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! any updates on mr ed?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John Good morning all. 



johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! any updates on mr ed?


Ed's in my thoughts constantly too. 

I'm off to Salisbury (south central England) to meet some friends from my Moderator forum for lunch today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! any updates on mr ed?


Good morning, John. 
No, nothing on Ed, yet. 
I was thinking about him as I was trying to sleep last night and again first thing this morning. 
I do worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Ed's in my thoughts constantly too.
> 
> I'm off to Salisbury (south central England) to meet some friends from my Moderator forum for lunch today.


Good morning, Linda. 
And while you are all at lunch all Hell will break loose on the forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have a student due 20 minutes ago but he is often this late, so not worried yet.
Ah! here he is! 
See you in a couple of hours.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Ed's in my thoughts constantly too.
> 
> I'm off to Salisbury (south central England) to meet some friends from my Moderator forum for lunch today.



hope you have a good day mum


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> No, nothing on Ed, yet.
> I was thinking about him as I was trying to sleep last night and again first thing this morning.
> I do worry.



good morning mr adam! more of the doctor for me last night


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR.
I hope that Ed is well after his OP. 
Best wishes from me to him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mr adam! more of the doctor for me last night


Good, good ! 
I am playing catch up as i missed a few episodes of the day whilst in Spain. So I have to watch two episodes a day for a bit. 
Today is the last episode of "The Visitation" which explains how the Doctor started the Great Fire of London, followed by Part one of Black Orchid, the tale of murder in a country house in the 1920's. Peter Davison is the Doctor, from Feb/Mar 1982.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> I hope that Ed is well after his OP.
> Best wishes from me to him.


Good morning, _Sabine, _lesson finished for the day, bought your sheepies, yet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still no news from Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A bar in Ceuta, that the Moroccans call Sebta (seven hills). It is one of two Spanish enclaves on the North coast of Morocco, last remnants of the Spanish colonial rule. 
The beer is in aluminium bottles and they arrive very cold and with a black paper serviette shaped like a rose stuck in the top so you can wipe up the condensation.


While we were in Sebta, a Moroccan woman was trampled to death in the rush to bring back cut price goods over the border.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bar in Ceuta, that the Moroccans call Sebta (seven hills). It is one of two Spanish enclaves on the North coast of Morocco, last remnants of the Spanish colonial rule.
> The beer is in aluminium bottles and they arrive very cold and with a black paper serviette shaped like a rose stuck in the top so you can wipe up the condensation.
> View attachment 213677
> 
> While we were in Sebta, a Moroccan woman was trampled to death in the rush to bring back cut price goods over the border.



oh my


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And our hotel in Sebta




We did not sleep on the sofas.
wifey slept in the fireplace and I in the sailing ship.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And our hotel in Sebta
> View attachment 213678
> 
> View attachment 213679
> 
> We did not sleep on the sofas.
> wifey slept in the fireplace and I in the sailing ship.


WOW!!!!
Lovely!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Any word on Ed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Any word on Ed?


Good morning, Mooz. 
No, still no word from Ed or Pearly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope all goes well.
> All thinking of you here!


It went well. Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> be thinking of you ed


Thanks


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!! It's taking forever to hear something on Ed!! 
I'm sure he's doing well and just recovering. Thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Wow, they didn't waste anytime getting you in!!
> I'll be thinking about you!!


Thanks.
There were no complications


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Good. I hope it all goes well for you. Will they keep you in overnight?


They did not.
It went very well.
Just one hole in my groin area


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Pearly may not be around because she is planning birthday events for the kids.
The whole meeting sparked a very out of character jealousy issue with my wife.
That surprised me quite a bit.
I didn't see her flip out when any male members visited.


----------



## Shaif

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Pearly may not be around because she is planning birthday events for the kids.
> The whole meeting sparked a very out of character jealousy issue with my wife.
> That surprised me quite a bit.
> I didn't see her flip out when any male members visited.





Very very very glad you are doing well! Watch the groin hole-- those can be tricky first few days. Take it easy if you can.

Hmm. Sounds like you have 2 ladies in your corner. You are loved!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> It went well. Thanks.







wayhay!!! he's back


----------



## johnandjade

had a character building day, not a bad one . time to work on my sanctuary


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> They did not.
> It went very well.
> Just one hole in my groin area


Brilliant news, I hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope everyone is well so pleased everything went well ed @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It went well. Thanks.


Most splendid. 
A lot of us were worrying about you yesterday evening, night and this morning.
Even Tammy popped in to ask how you were.
@TammyJ 
Ed's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Pearly may not be around because she is planning birthday events for the kids.
> The whole meeting sparked a very out of character jealousy issue with my wife.
> That surprised me quite a bit.
> I didn't see her flip out when any male members visited.


Hmmmm.
How unfortunate.
Luckily wifey's never worried when I meet up or go out with glamorous young things. 
This has always seemed to me like a trust issue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Very very very glad you are doing well! Watch the groin hole-- those can be tricky first few days. Take it easy if you can.
> 
> Hmm. Sounds like you have 2 ladies in your corner. You are loved!


Good afternoon; Shaif.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> had a character building day, not a bad one . time to work on my sanctuary


The Jockcave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Brilliant news, I hope you make a speedy recovery


Good evening, Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well so pleased everything went well ed @ZEROPILOT


Good evening, Laura.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Laura.


Good evening Adam how r u today


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Jane.


Good evening Adam. Your hotel in Spain looked an interesting sort of place!


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Adam. Your hotel in Spain looked an interesting sort of place!


Good evening Jane hope u r well


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Jockcave.




apparently amazon started from a garage/jockcave... keep an eye out for 'jandor's' 

..this time next year!!!


----------



## johnandjade

i had a 'spark' (electrition) in..





and so it begins!


----------



## johnandjade

ipod strickes again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening Adam how r u today


I'm goody, goody good from Goodland, thanks.
Settling back into home and eating a lot of sausages. 
How are you and Clyde today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Adam. Your hotel in Spain looked an interesting sort of place!


A nice cheap as chips place for one night. 
Our maid was Moroccan, asked lots of questions about Morocco as she has been in Spain illegally for 20 years and cannot go back as she has no papers. 
The next day we crossed the Med and travelled to our favourite Fuengirola where we stayed for a couple of nights.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm goody, goody good from Goodland, thanks.
> Settling back into home and eating a lot of sausages.
> How are you and Clyde today ?


I'm ok thanks backs tender with all the sorting from the move clyde been soaked again was in hide all morning no noise tho today then come this afternoon he was completely diffrent walking around his box eat loads basked lots in and out the hide I can't believe the change in him in 2 hours all I did was take out the orchid bark in the hide and put in some diffrent substrate as the vet following my telephone consultation advised to remove it as it's possible he's allergic to it and he's diffrent so just taking each day as it comes and monitor closely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> apparently amazon started from a garage/jockcave... keep an eye out for 'jandor's'
> 
> ..this time next year!!!


................we'll meet up in Spain.


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening Jane hope u r well


Yes am good thanks Laura, are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok thanks backs tender with all the sorting from the move clyde been soaked again was in hide all morning no noise tho today then come this afternoon he was completely diffrent walking around his box eat loads basked lots in and out the hide I can't believe the change in him in 2 hours all I did was take out the orchid bark in the hide and put in some diffrent substrate as the vet following my telephone consultation advised to remove it as it's possible he's allergic to it and he's diffrent so just taking each day as it comes and monitor closely


Very glad to hear this. 
Unusual allergy, but possible, I suppose. 
Hooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaayyyyyyyyyy for Clyde!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ................we'll meet up in Spain.


Can I come too?!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A nice cheap as chips place for one night.
> Our maid was Moroccan, asked lots of questions about Morocco as she has been in Spain illegally for 20 years and cannot go back as she has no papers.
> The next day we crossed the Med and travelled to our favourite Fuengirola where we stayed for a couple of nights.


Sounds like a good trip, I have never been to Spain or Morocco, a situation I really should rectify!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Can I come too?!!


Indeed you may. 
John and I met up last year, all are welcome, it's not too expensive to Malaga on Easyjet or Ryanair. 
The more the merrier.


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Yes am good thanks Laura, are you?


Yea Jane I'm good thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Sounds like a good trip, I have never been to Spain or Morocco, a situation I really should rectify!


I love both. 
Spain's a little more familiar and easy to deal with, but Morocco's wonderful and much cheaper.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad to hear this.
> Unusual allergy, but possible, I suppose.
> Hooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaayyyyyyyyyy for Clyde!


Well I'm just goin to monitor but fingers crossed


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Pearly may not be around because she is planning birthday events for the kids.
> The whole meeting sparked a very out of character jealousy issue with my wife.
> That surprised me quite a bit.
> I didn't see her flip out when any male members visited.




Awww, she loves you!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed you may.
> John and I met up last year, all are welcome, it's not too expensive to Malaga on Easyjet or Ryanair.
> The more the merrier.


Marvellous. I'm feeling ridiculously sorry for myself that no holidays this year!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Marvellous. I'm feeling ridiculously sorry for myself that no holidays this year!!


And me.
I've only had three so far!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me.
> I've only had three so far!


Lucky you! I'm used to having a few each year but hey life changes!


----------



## johnandjade

it'll do for now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> How unfortunate.
> Luckily wifey's never worried when I meet up or go out with glamorous young things.
> This has always seemed to me like a trust issue.


In almost 20 years, I've only seen it one other time. Bizarre.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid.
> A lot of us were worrying about you yesterday evening, night and this morning.
> Even Tammy popped in to ask how you were.
> @TammyJ
> Ed's fine.


It's all much appreciated.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wayhay!!! he's back


About my back and neck....I see a specialist tomorrow at 2:30.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Shaif said:


> Very very very glad you are doing well! Watch the groin hole-- those can be tricky first few days. Take it easy if you can.
> 
> Hmm. Sounds like you have 2 ladies in your corner. You are loved!


I'll try to make sure that they don't wind up in different corners.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> In almost 20 years, I've only seen it one other time. Bizarre.



Maybe she was just stressed out and worried about you. 
She may not understand the friendships you have made here.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Had an excellent day with my friends from my other forum. Fourteen turned up - far more than expected - and some new faces to me. It was a good day. 

@ZEROPILOT. Ed I am so glad to hear from you. I hope you recover quickly


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> About my back and neck....I see a specialist tomorrow at 2:30.




best get your self all tuned up in one go i guess.. mr ed 0.2 about to be unleashed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Lucky you! I'm used to having a few each year but hey life changes!


Indeed, wifey and I were together for 6 years before we took a holiday, three days off a year for the last four of those, Christmas Day, Boxing Day and New Year's Day and that was all. But it paid off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 213709
> View attachment 213710
> View attachment 213711
> 
> 
> it'll do for now!


Can't see any cheese ?
Otherwise very promising.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> About my back and neck....I see a specialist tomorrow at 2:30.


Splendid. 
And so it goes on.
Get yourself patched up.
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Had an excellent day with my friends from my other forum. Fourteen turned up - far more than expected - and some new faces to me. It was a good day.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT. Ed I am so glad to hear from you. I hope you recover quickly


Good evening, Linda. 
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My lovely wifey, looking great at 65.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off to bed and read for a bit. 
See you soon, gang.


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My lovely wifey, looking great at 65.
> View attachment 213736




She's very lovely indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> She's very lovely indeed!


Thanks. 
If only I looked half as good! 
Night night.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> In almost 20 years, I've only seen it one other time. Bizarre.



Well, you've got to admit, your visitor IS a pretty classy-looking female!


----------



## johnandjade

jo' napot  only 10hrs till garage time! i had a 'moment of clarity' yesterday.. 
i have been following the 'do things today others wont in order to have the things tomorrow, others wont' and work... 2yrs in and i'm no better off, tomorrow will never come for me here. time to focus on me. 

wibble


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> jo' napot  only 10hrs till garage time! i had a 'moment of clarity' yesterday..
> i have been following the 'do things today others wont in order to have the things tomorrow, others wont' and work... 2yrs in and i'm no better off, tomorrow will never come for me here. time to focus on me.
> 
> wibble


Wibble on John 

Good morning all. 

Today I have a new laptop to setup for my husband's new job. While it's "the day job", I always find it more stressful working on kit that belongs to us... it matters more!

JoesDad left for Cambridgeshire at 7am, so I have everything to myself for the day


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Wibble on John
> 
> Good morning all.
> 
> Today I have a new laptop to setup for my husband's new job. While it's "the day job", I always find it more stressful working on kit that belongs to us... it matters more!
> 
> JoesDad left for Cambridgeshire at 7am, so I have everything to myself for the day




good morning mum! hope you have a good day of freedom 

ma boss is urated off with me as i am off on saturday, and so is the gaffa at base... so he has had to draft in another lad to run it ... he hasn't done it before and boss thinks won't show. i told them last friday i was off!!


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee... catfish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jo' napot  only 10hrs till garage time! i had a 'moment of clarity' yesterday..
> i have been following the 'do things today others wont in order to have the things tomorrow, others wont' and work... 2yrs in and i'm no better off, tomorrow will never come for me here. time to focus on me.
> 
> wibble


Good afternoon, John. 
Indeed, time to be selfish.
Sometimes it's not a bad thing to look after Number One.
(which is actually me, but you get the point.).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Wibble on John
> 
> Good morning all.
> 
> Today I have a new laptop to setup for my husband's new job. While it's "the day job", I always find it more stressful working on kit that belongs to us... it matters more!
> 
> JoesDad left for Cambridgeshire at 7am, so I have everything to myself for the day


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Enjoy your 'you' time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for some photos of Tidgy where she shouldn't be. 
Naughty Adam. 
Please note she is under strict supervision and the temps etc. are fine. 
First, relaxing on the spare sofa. 


Then climbing a boxy-thing. 




And hat dancing :


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for some photos of Tidgy where she shouldn't be.
> Naughty Adam.
> Please note she is under strict supervision and the temps etc. are fine.
> First, relaxing on the spare sofa.
> View attachment 213748
> 
> Then climbing a boxy-thing.
> View attachment 213749
> 
> View attachment 213750
> 
> And hat dancing :
> View attachment 213751




good afternoon tidgy superstar


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My lovely wifey, looking great at 65.
> View attachment 213736


She really IS lovely!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for some photos of Tidgy where she shouldn't be.
> Naughty Adam.
> Please note she is under strict supervision and the temps etc. are fine.
> First, relaxing on the spare sofa.
> View attachment 213748
> 
> Then climbing a boxy-thing.
> View attachment 213749
> 
> View attachment 213750
> 
> And hat dancing :
> View attachment 213751


"Hat dancing..." HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you've got to admit, your visitor IS a pretty classy-looking female!


Did you see the way I was dressed? My hair? I was CLEARLY looking to swoon a happily married woman.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> And so it goes on.
> Get yourself patched up.
> Life's good.


Thanks to the ticker, I finally have enough time to get my back looked at.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Maybe she was just stressed out and worried about you.
> She may not understand the friendships you have made here.


Women and men do not think the same way. And that's ok. But questioning my loyalty over something this innocent bothers me.
Questioning my loyalty at all bothers me. Without trust, EVERYTHING else will fall apart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon tidgy superstar


And she so knows it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> She really IS lovely!


And she so knows it.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Women and men do not think the same way. And that's ok. But questioning my loyalty over something this innocent bothers me.
> Questioning my loyalty at all bothers me. Without trust, EVERYTHING else will fall apart.



It may have started because of your association with the Forum. You spend a lot of time on here. She may see that as a sort of online romance. Every so often try to get your wife to read something on here. Maybe something funny that Adam has written, so she can see you're not just corresponding with females, but with tortoise people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "Hat dancing..." HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Tis a sport in Essex.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Women and men do not think the same way. And that's ok. But questioning my loyalty over something this innocent bothers me.
> Questioning my loyalty at all bothers me. Without trust, EVERYTHING else will fall apart.


I couldn't agree more. 
I trust wifey implicitly. 
She trusts me. 
That's vital.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It may have started because of your association with the Forum. You spend a lot of time on here. She may see that as a sort of online romance. Every so often try to get your wife to read something on here. Maybe something funny that Adam has written, so she can see you're not just corresponding with females, but with tortoise people.


Problem with this, Yvonne, is trying to find something funny I have written. 
May take a while.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon all how r we


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all how r we


Good afternoon to you and Clyde, Laura.
I'm good, just gone to the bank to get out enough extra money to buy wifey's pop. 
And you ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for some photos of Tidgy where she shouldn't be.
> Naughty Adam.
> Please note she is under strict supervision and the temps etc. are fine.
> First, relaxing on the spare sofa.
> View attachment 213748
> 
> Then climbing a boxy-thing.
> View attachment 213749
> 
> View attachment 213750
> 
> And hat dancing :
> View attachment 213751


Bless tidgy she is adorable so sweet


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon to you and Clyde, Laura.
> I'm good, just gone to the bank to get out enough extra money to buy wifey's pop.
> And you ?


Yea I'm not to shabby Clyde seems good also I'm just chilling out now today jobs are finished


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bless tidgy she is adorable so sweet


She is a right little minx.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is a right little minx.


She's a sweetie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> She's a sweetie


Shhhhh!!!!!
She is arrogant enough already.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shhhhh!!!!!
> She is arrogant enough already.


Perfection deserves praise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Perfection deserves praise


Oh, now you're talking about me.


----------



## Momof4

Hi!
My 13yr old told us he wanted to buy a cheap car and fix it up! 

Mind you, this kid is kitchen challenged and can't spread PB on bread or knows how to boil water!!

So my husband and our friend who is a car guy decided a VW bug would be a great car. 

They are researching together and will most likely bring one home soon. He's buying it with his own money. 

My husband is thrilled because my son is a video game junkie and we feel like this will help him get off the computer and do more father/son activities. 

Hope everyone has a good day! 

Oh, we are going to see the Women's USA soccer team vs Brazil on Sunday!! 
We are going with a couple of families on my daughters soccer team! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi!
> My 13yr old told us he wanted to buy a cheap car and fix it up!
> 
> Mind you, this kid is kitchen challenged and can't spread PB on bread or knows how to boil water!!
> 
> So my husband and our friend who is a car guy decided a VW bug would be a great car.
> 
> They are researching together and will most likely bring one home soon. He's buying it with his own money.
> 
> My husband is thrilled because my son is a video game junkie and we feel like this will help him get off the computer and do more father/son activities.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> Oh, we are going to see the Women's USA soccer team vs Brazil on Sunday!!
> We are going with a couple of families on my daughters soccer team! I'm so excited!!


Sounds like life is good, Kathy.
i'm not a car fan, but I've always had a soft spot for the Beetle.
Enjoy the football.
It's the women's Euros at the moment, England playing Portugal tonight, having beaten Scotland 6-0 and Spain 2-0, so hoping we'll win the final group match this evening.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> I trust wifey implicitly.
> She trusts me.
> That's vital.


It is everything


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Hi!
> My 13yr old told us he wanted to buy a cheap car and fix it up!
> 
> Mind you, this kid is kitchen challenged and can't spread PB on bread or knows how to boil water!!
> 
> So my husband and our friend who is a car guy decided a VW bug would be a great car.
> 
> They are researching together and will most likely bring one home soon. He's buying it with his own money.
> 
> My husband is thrilled because my son is a video game junkie and we feel like this will help him get off the computer and do more father/son activities.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> Oh, we are going to see the Women's USA soccer team vs Brazil on Sunday!!
> We are going with a couple of families on my daughters soccer team! I'm so excited!!


I like that kid.
I made my own motorcycle at the age of 10 because I couldn't afford one.
It was faster than anything that my friends owned.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> It may have started because of your association with the Forum. You spend a lot of time on here. She may see that as a sort of online romance. Every so often try to get your wife to read something on here. Maybe something funny that Adam has written, so she can see you're not just corresponding with females, but with tortoise people.


I pointed out that she didn't flip out when other members came by.
(They were men)
I'm going to try to get her into the CDR so that she can see what it's all about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is everything


No, no, cheese is essential, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Hi!
> My 13yr old told us he wanted to buy a cheap car and fix it up!
> 
> Mind you, this kid is kitchen challenged and can't spread PB on bread or knows how to boil water!!
> 
> So my husband and our friend who is a car guy decided a VW bug would be a great car.
> 
> They are researching together and will most likely bring one home soon. He's buying it with his own money.
> 
> My husband is thrilled because my son is a video game junkie and we feel like this will help him get off the computer and do more father/son activities.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> Oh, we are going to see the Women's USA soccer team vs Brazil on Sunday!!
> We are going with a couple of families on my daughters soccer team! I'm so excited!!




fantastic


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I pointed out that she didn't flip out when other members came by.
> (They were men)
> I'm going to try to get her into the CDR so that she can see what it's all about.




jade was a bit funny when i went to meet adam and wifey, i think she gets it now though


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends, garage time.. quickl march home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade was a bit funny when i went to meet adam and wifey, i think she gets it now though


I hope so.
She would have been welcome.
Next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, garage time.. quickl march home


Good evening. 
And soon that Johnjoint will be so cool!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening.
> And soon that Johnjoint will be so cool!




i just hope i get to keep it! 


evnin' guv ! how are you and the clan today?


----------



## johnandjade

seen these in a customer s car and thought of gramps


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> I trust wifey implicitly.
> She trusts me.
> That's vital.




I totally and completely agree with you!

But maybe I could introduce a different viewpoint. I'm a wife and I honestly trust my husband. But I can get jealous. While I trust him, I'm not sure of the intentions of others....and that's the problem.
I'm sure if your wife joins in some discussions, she will see that all is good, but she's just showing her protective nature. I wouldn't get upset about that. Think of it as a compliment. If she didn't care, she wouldn't feel anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i just hope i get to keep it!
> 
> 
> evnin' guv ! how are you and the clan today?


I is fine, catching up with stuff and things. 
wifey catching up with her sleep.
Tidgy catching up with her eating.
We're great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> I totally and completely agree with you!
> 
> But maybe I could introduce a different viewpoint. I'm a wife and I honestly trust my husband. But I can get jealous. While I trust him, I'm not sure of the intentions of others....and that's the problem.
> I'm sure if your wife joins in some discussions, she will see that all is good, but she's just showing her protective nature. I wouldn't get upset about that. Think of it as a compliment. If she didn't care, she wouldn't feel anything.


Not my wife, it's Ed's. My wifey is fine. 
I understand your point about the intention of others. And I am flattered when people flirt with wifey or find her attractive, and enjoy it when people fancy me (it still occasionally happens) and flirt, be it a man or a woman. But because of our trust we know whatever the intention of others it will never go beyond the line. 
I only get jealous when Tidgy goes to wifey and not to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I is fine, catching up with stuff and things.
> wifey catching up with her sleep.
> Tidgy catching up with her eating.
> We're great.




normality resumed 

how is our cousin zac?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> normality resumed
> 
> how is our cousin zac?


He came to look after Tidgy, of course, but he was on holiday for the week before we went, camping up north, and is now off to Casablanca, so haven't actually seen him. 
Should be here on Sunday.


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not my wife, it's Ed's. My wifey is fine.
> I understand your point about the intention of others. And I am flattered when people flirt with wifey or find her attractive, and enjoy it when people fancy me (it still occasionally happens) and flirt, be it a man or a woman. But because of our trust we know whatever the intention of others it will never go beyond the line.
> I only get jealous when Tidgy goes to wifey and not to me.




Ahhh! I'm so sorry! I replied to the wrong post. Meant that for Ed.

Newbie mistake?

Hehe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Ahhh! I'm so sorry! I replied to the wrong post. Meant that for Ed.
> 
> Newbie mistake?
> 
> Hehe.


Your points are still valid. 
And I've replied to the wrong post before on occasion. 
Easily done in conversation.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He came to look after Tidgy, of course, but he was on holiday for the week before we went, camping up north, and is now off to Casablanca, so haven't actually seen him.
> Should be here on Sunday.




pass on my wishes


----------



## johnandjade

Shaif said:


> Ahhh! I'm so sorry! I replied to the wrong post. Meant that for Ed.
> 
> Newbie mistake?
> 
> Hehe.




finger tipsy


----------



## johnandjade

progress




and... first i have EVER had this



a bonus!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, now you're talking about me.


Of course


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> progress
> View attachment 213807
> View attachment 213808
> 
> 
> and... first i have EVER had this
> View attachment 213809
> 
> 
> a bonus!!


Too much work john u ne d a break and a bud how is fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> progress
> View attachment 213807
> View attachment 213808
> 
> 
> and... first i have EVER had this
> View attachment 213809
> 
> 
> a bonus!!


About time.
Brilliant.


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Too much work john u ne d a break and a bud how is fido




haven't had much time with him recently


----------



## johnandjade

collateral damage


----------



## Moozillion

Ed, the few times I've felt jealous of my hubby, it's been due to my own insecurity and fear that I somehow don't measure up in comparison to the other women. Not so much not trusting him at all. 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ed, the few times I've felt jealous of my hubby, it's been due to my own insecurity and fear that I somehow don't measure up in comparison to the other women. Not so much not trusting him at all.
> @ZEROPILOT


Good point.
Well made. 
We haven't considered the insecurity factor.


----------



## Shaif

Moozillion said:


> Ed, the few times I've felt jealous of my hubby, it's been due to my own insecurity and fear that I somehow don't measure up in comparison to the other women. Not so much not trusting him at all.
> @ZEROPILOT




Yes. Exactly this.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Ed, the few times I've felt jealous of my hubby, it's been due to my own insecurity and fear that I somehow don't measure up in comparison to the other women. Not so much not trusting him at all.
> @ZEROPILOT




you are a dimond mrs B !


----------



## johnandjade

hee hee





and obviously it works.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I had some heart flutter this morning. It's normal. The heart is all bruised and swollen.
I saw the back doctor.
He said the xrays all show a lot of arthritis and nothing more. (I'm friggin 52)
Anyway, I got some cortisone shots. I never got one before. I'm hoping to be pain free in a few days time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Because of the arthritis creeping in, my motorcycling may be over. At least the going fast parts.
Look at my poor Man Cave (cave in)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had some heart flutter this morning. It's normal. The heart is all bruised and swollen.
> I saw the back doctor.
> He said the xrays all show a lot of arthritis and nothing more. (I'm friggin 52)
> Anyway, I got some cortisone shots. I never got one before. I'm hoping to be pain free in a few days time.


Well, at least you don't need another op. 
Soon be pain free and flexibleish again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Because of the arthritis creeping in, my motorcycling may be over. At least the going fast parts.
> Look at my poor Man Cave (cave in)


Looks full of pretty bikey things to me.
Nice.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My lovely wifey, looking great at 65.
> View attachment 213736



Do you photoshopped the picture a little bit ? 
It don`t look real.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for some photos of Tidgy where she shouldn't be.
> Naughty Adam.
> Please note she is under strict supervision and the temps etc. are fine.
> First, relaxing on the spare sofa.
> View attachment 213748
> 
> Then climbing a boxy-thing.
> View attachment 213749
> 
> View attachment 213750
> 
> And hat dancing :
> View attachment 213751



Lovely ! Soo cute, Tidgy sleeping !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you photoshopped the picture a little bit ?
> It don`t look real.


Ha de ha. 
Wouldn't know how to begin to photoshop a piccie. 
She's even more stunning in real life.
Good evening, Sabine.
Did you get your sheepies ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> Wouldn't know how to begin to photoshop a piccie.
> She's even more stunning in real life.
> Good evening, Sabine.
> Did you get your sheepies ?



Okay. Sorry for being skeptical.
Yes, I`ve got my sheep. They are very nice ! One of them is totally tame and wants to be cuddled
all the time. It is the female one. The little, young male is a little bit shy.
Pictures tomorrow. I am on the wrong computer....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Sorry for being skeptical.
> Yes, I`ve got my sheeps. They are very nice ! One of them is totally tame and wants to be cuddled
> all the time. It is the female one. The little, young male is a little bit shy.
> Pictures tomorrow. I am on the wrong computer....


Look forward to them. 
I like sheep.


----------



## Bee62

Hi and by....
It is late but I haven`t looked after my cats today. It was a busy day. Now I am on my way out to the cats. They are waiting, I am sure...
Sleep well Adam and tomorrow speak again. With picture of nice sheep.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi and by....
> It is late but I haven`t looked after my cats today. It was a busy day. Now I am on my way out to the cats. They are waiting, I am sure...
> Sleep well Adam and tomorrow speak again. With picture of nice sheep.
> Good night.


Love to the cats.
And the sheep.
And the torts in the morning. 
Night night, Bee.


----------



## jaizei

johnandjade said:


> jo' napot  only 10hrs till garage time! i had a 'moment of clarity' yesterday..
> i have been following the 'do things today others wont in order to have the things tomorrow, others wont' and work... 2yrs in and i'm no better off, tomorrow will never come for me here. time to focus on me.
> 
> wibble



Right attitude, maybe wrong location.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Right attitude, maybe wrong location.


Yup.
Should be in Morocco.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Should be in Morocco.



:hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all. 
Bedtime and then what to do tomorrow ?
Hmmm........


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends, im daddy today...


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> progress
> View attachment 213807
> View attachment 213808
> 
> 
> and... first i have EVER had this
> View attachment 213809
> 
> 
> a bonus!!


And you're employee number 1 on the payroll system. Yay!

Good morning all. Apparently I am going to London today... JoesDad neglected to put it on the calendar. I'll post some pics if it stops raining!

Ed, I'm glad you don't need an op, but arthritis is so painful... I'm 53 and have a little in my fingers and that's bad enough. I hope the injections help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends, im daddy today...


Good morning, daddy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And you're employee number 1 on the payroll system. Yay!
> 
> Good morning all. Apparently I am going to London today... JoesDad neglected to put it on the calendar. I'll post some pics if it stops raining!
> 
> Ed, I'm glad you don't need an op, but arthritis is so painful... I'm 53 and have a little in my fingers and that's bad enough. I hope the injections help.


Good morning, Linda. 
Yes, I must post some more photos today.


----------



## johnandjade

another character building day.. 2 guys in im going to ask NOT to have here again, useless


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another character building day.. 2 guys in im going to ask NOT to have here again, useless


Can't they be trained up in time ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't they be trained up in time ?




one is drunk/ stoned and the other is 'too cool for school'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one is drunk/ stoned and the other is 'too cool for school'


I bet he's not.
Oh, well, back to the job centre.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We finally found the English Chippie in Fuengirola.









This was a real treat as wifey and I have not had proper fish shop fare for many, many, many years.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We finally found the English Chippie in Fuengirola.
> View attachment 213867
> 
> View attachment 213870
> 
> View attachment 213871
> 
> View attachment 213872
> View attachment 213873
> 
> This was a real treat as wifey and I have not had proper fish shop fare for many, many, many years.




result!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh my days! what a fantastic day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh my days! what a fantastic day


Details ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from the chippie.


And drinks, drunk in tribute to John 


And wifey's mostly eaten meal. Mine is completely devoured. We forgot to take a photo when the food arrived as we were so consumed with greed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Lovely!


No, I haven't posted the photos of me, yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I haven't posted the photos of me, yet.



I'm waiting in eager anticipation!

In the meantime, this a.m. when I was feeding the tortoises, one of the 'lean-to' type covers over a quarantine pen had sort of fallen in, so I lifted it to straighten it. A swarm of wasps flew out and I got two stings before I could run far enough away from them. I got the wasp spray and so much for the wasp nest! The stings didn't hurt as much as they used to. I wonder if I'm becoming immune to them. However, now, a couple hours later, they're starting to itch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting in eager anticipation!
> 
> In the meantime, this a.m. when I was feeding the tortoises, one of the 'lean-to' type covers over a quarantine pen had sort of fallen in, so I lifted it to straighten it. A swarm of wasps flew out and I got two stings before I could run far enough away from them. I got the wasp spray and so much for the wasp nest! The stings didn't hurt as much as they used to. I wonder if I'm becoming immune to them. However, now, a couple hours later, they're starting to itch.


Is the wasp spray safe for the torts ? Guess so.
I have been bitten by venomous snakes and spiders, stung by scorpions, attacked by savage camels, but never stung by a bee or a wasp. 
An experience I hope to avoid.
OW!


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening roomies hope all is ok


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Details ?




i think we (my boss) lost money today due to lack of turnover.. a problem i gave a solution to months ago, but i will get chewed out again. i also got attitude from mr too cool for school... 

also git a text message from me mammy... my honery granny is pan breed (deid)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening roomies hope all is ok


Good evening, Laura.
I'm good, thanks, some paint stripping and reading today. 
You ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View from the chippie.
> View attachment 213884
> 
> And drinks, drunk in tribute to John
> View attachment 213885
> 
> And wifey's mostly eaten meal. Mine is completely devoured. We forgot to take a photo when the food arrived as we were so consumed with greed.
> View attachment 213899




to youtube!! ...


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Lovely!





he really is


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think we (my boss) lost money today due to lack of turnover.. a problem i gave a solution to months ago, but i will get chewed out again. i also got attitude from mr too cool for school...
> 
> also git a text message from me mammy... my honery granny is pan breed (deid)


Oh, goodness. 
Sorry, mate, not a good one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I haven't posted the photos of me, yet.




snap'ish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> snap'ish!


And so true.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting in eager anticipation!
> 
> In the meantime, this a.m. when I was feeding the tortoises, one of the 'lean-to' type covers over a quarantine pen had sort of fallen in, so I lifted it to straighten it. A swarm of wasps flew out and I got two stings before I could run far enough away from them. I got the wasp spray and so much for the wasp nest! The stings didn't hurt as much as they used to. I wonder if I'm becoming immune to them. However, now, a couple hours later, they're starting to itch.




perhaps mrs B , or ccl bee could send reinforcements to back you up !?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness.
> Sorry, mate, not a good one.




not a bad day, a character building one!! 

positivity still rings true sir


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And so true.




it's all relative


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not a bad day, a character building one!!
> 
> positivity still rings true sir


Good. 
Relaxing this evening ?


----------



## johnandjade

time to music... metallica, monster magnet and miss emarald?!! 

hmmm, magnet! 

i will suffer tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's all relative


My aunts ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Relaxing this evening ?




got some work to do, but not much or that important. think i need to power down tonight. tomorrow can be tonight,


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My aunts ?




mary?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> also git a text message from me mammy... my honery granny is pan breed (deid)


So sorry John 

Hope those wasp stings aren't too bad @Yvonne G! I feel myself itching


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mary?


Marry whom ?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> So sorry John
> 
> Hope those wasp stings aren't too bad @Yvonne G! I feel myself itching




it's not too raw mum, just childhood memories, but schokoran x


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marry whom ?




any lassie daft enough to say yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> any lassie daft enough to say yes!


Yup, that's what happened to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Our hotel room had a sort of terrace, like a balcony, but with high walls.
So we could sit outside and read in private and silence.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Laura.
> I'm good, thanks, some paint stripping and reading today.
> You ?


Been busy bee with Clydes table trying to sort the hide box try n lower the humidity in there I made the hide box not as deep an place some little wood blokes under the lid to raise it of the frame about half inch to allow air flow and now the humidity is 65% instead of in the 70s so fingers crossed u av a d a busy day too then by the sound of things


----------



## johnandjade

therapy. also working on all bases


----------



## Bee62

Good evening lovely members of the CDR.
I hope you are well and prepared for the weekend. 
And now I proudly present my new lawn movers: Sheep !
I sold the geese because they were angry with the cats. I hope the sheep are gentle... Their names are "Muriel". Muriel is the ( dark ) white one and female.
The brown, smaller sheep is "Moppel". Moppel is a young male.
Muriel is very tame and loves to be scratched and cuddled. Moppel is shy and don`t want to be touched.
They not only eat gras like geese. Sheep eat herbs and leafs and stinging nettle ( I hope )- All things that geese not touch and not eat.

Muriel:







Moppel


----------



## JoesMum

Lots of walking today

Tower Bridge


Tower of London (which is right next door)



We went across the top of the bridge - closed in so not as scary as it sounds







And then... we found the free museum of the Order of St John - an ancient order that predates the Knights Templar and cared for people of all faiths travelling to the holy lands from the 12th century. Today it's the St John's Ambulance Brigade - volunteer first aiders. Fascinating place we didn't know existed. 

Particularly liked this book written by a traveller from the 1480s who drew the exotic creatures he saw like camels and giraffes and ... unicorns



Part 2 coming up!


----------



## JoesMum

Part 2 - even more walking!

We went to the Charterhouse which, over the centuries, has variously been a monastery, hospital, almshouses and two different schools. It still retains the almshouses today, but while you do have to be poor to qualify to live there you no longer have to be maimed, impotent and/or a merchant previously interred by the Turks!










Finally we went to the Royal Albert Hall to listen to some music - Prom 18 to be precise. 



And now we're on the way home. We were lucky with the weather! We managed to dodge most of the wet stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

wee bitta that!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 213924
> 
> 
> therapy. also working on all bases
> View attachment 213925


Dartboard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening lovely members of the CDR.
> I hope you are well and prepared for the weekend.
> And now I proudly present my new lawn movers: Sheep !
> I sold the geese because they were angry with the cats. I hope the sheep are gentle... Their names are "Muriel". Muriel is the ( dark ) white one and female.
> The brown, smaller sheep is "Moppel". Moppel is a young male.
> Muriel is very tame and loves to be scratched and cuddled. Moppel is shy and don`t want to be touched.
> They not only eat gras like geese. Sheep eat herbs and leafs and stinging nettle ( I hope )- All things that geese not touch and not eat.
> 
> Muriel:
> 
> 
> View attachment 213927
> 
> View attachment 213928
> 
> 
> Moppel
> View attachment 213929


Good evening, Sabine. 
Hello, Muriel and Moppel. 
You are both very lovely.
Please eat the stinging nettles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Part 2 - even more walking!
> 
> We went to the Charterhouse which, over the centuries, has variously been a monastery, hospital, almshouses and two different schools. It still retains the almshouses today, but while you do have to be poor to qualify to live there you no longer have to be maimed, impotent and/or a merchant previously interred by the Turks!
> 
> View attachment 213933
> 
> View attachment 213934
> 
> View attachment 213935
> 
> View attachment 213936
> 
> 
> Finally we went to the Royal Albert Hall to listen to some music - Prom 18 to be precise.
> View attachment 213937
> 
> 
> And now we're on the way home. We were lucky with the weather! We managed to dodge most of the wet stuff.


Good evening, Linda.
What a splendid day and super , super photos as always. 
I sometimes miss London and need to go again to see some of the more recent buildings and some museums. 
One day.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam and Linda.
Great pictures of London. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## TammyJ

Even Tammy is glad it went well!
Take care now. Rest and eat.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dartboard!





straws and hedgehogs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TammyJ said:


> Even Tammy is glad it went well!
> Take care now. Rest and eat.


Good evening !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> straws and hedgehogs!


Don't forget the pizza! 
Save the real dartboard for emergencies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A tortoise in The Dolphin!


And wifey.
Who has thankfully not got any more pictures of me!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam,

do you have more pictures of wifey from your trip to Spain ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We finally found the English Chippie in Fuengirola.
> View attachment 213867
> 
> View attachment 213870
> 
> View attachment 213871
> 
> View attachment 213872
> View attachment 213873
> 
> This was a real treat as wifey and I have not had proper fish shop fare for many, many, many years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> do you have more pictures of wifey from your trip to Spain ?


Nope. 
i don't usually take any photos, so there aren't any.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> i don't usually take any photos, so there aren't any.



That`s a pitty !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In the UK we used to have little packets of soft biscuity things called fish and chips, fish like in this pic and chips about the same size, flavoured with saly and vinegar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s a pitty !


She sometimes takes lots of selfies, but not this trip.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A tortoise in The Dolphin!
> View attachment 213946
> 
> And wifey.
> Who has thankfully not got any more pictures of me!
> View attachment 213947





i remember both of these stunning pictures!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> do you have more pictures of wifey from your trip to Spain ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> It's not just warm, it's HOT.
> I go back to work tomorrow and will have access to my work computer and can catch up and keep up with the room.
> I've taken a photo of one of my two new Christmas Red Tail catfish.
> They are about 3.5 inches but grow to about 3.5 feet in captivity and to 6 feet in the wild.
> Reminiscent of a Sulcata.


Look at me now.
About to outgrow his 100 gallon tank.
I'm digging a new center to connect my two fish ponds and make the entire thing deeper. Something around 2,200 gallons for him.
However, I have to have a few "good back" days to get it done.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> i don't usually take any photos, so there aren't any.




i got this one boss!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's my first and last 6 foot fish.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Look at me now.
> About to outgrow his 100 gallon tank.
> I'm digging a new center to connect my two fish ponds and make the entire thing deeper. Something around 2,200 gallons for him.
> However, I have to have a few "good back" days to get it done.




i know how much atheists is a 'female dog' , i truly sympathise ed. i hope it can be maintained, controlled and tou are still able to ride


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry to just drop in with that post.
One too many back pills, I think.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i know how much atheists is a 'female dog' , i truly sympathise ed. i hope it can be maintained, controlled and tou are still able to ride


If my back stays out. There will be many, many things that I'll no longer be able to do.
It's like getting old overnight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i remember both of these stunning pictures!


These are new!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Look at me now.
> About to outgrow his 100 gallon tank.
> I'm digging a new center to connect my two fish ponds and make the entire thing deeper. Something around 2,200 gallons for him.
> However, I have to have a few "good back" days to get it done.


Wonderful! 
Good evening, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If my back stays out. There will be many, many things that I'll no longer be able to do.
> It's like getting old overnight.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got this one boss!


That's fine, I've got some other photos to post.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the wasp spray safe for the torts ? Guess so.
> I have been bitten by venomous snakes and spiders, stung by scorpions, attacked by savage camels, but never stung by a bee or a wasp.
> An experience I hope to avoid.
> OW!




It stings like fire at first. Then the next day it starts to itch, and the itching is almost worse than the sting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The bus station bar is central, pleasant and cheap. 
Good for watching the world go by. 


Salones de Juego means "Games Room". It's actually just a huge area full of fruit machines. 
We don't do these, but the Spanish love this and Lotto, for which there are booths and wandering vendors everywhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It stings like fire at first. Then the next day it starts to itch, and the itching is almost worse than the sting


Yes, like some fly bites and scorpion stings. 
The itching is almost unbearable.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening lovely members of the CDR.
> I hope you are well and prepared for the weekend.
> And now I proudly present my new lawn movers: Sheep !
> I sold the geese because they were angry with the cats. I hope the sheep are gentle... Their names are "Muriel". Muriel is the ( dark ) white one and female.
> The brown, smaller sheep is "Moppel". Moppel is a young male.
> Muriel is very tame and loves to be scratched and cuddled. Moppel is shy and don`t want to be touched.
> They not only eat gras like geese. Sheep eat herbs and leafs and stinging nettle ( I hope )- All things that geese not touch and not eat.
> 
> Muriel:
> 
> 
> View attachment 213927
> 
> View attachment 213928
> 
> 
> Moppel
> View attachment 213929



Aw I love them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful!
> Good evening, Ed.


Good evening.
I can't get tired and these new pills have my head spinning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening.
> I can't get tired and these new pills have my head spinning


Hopefully, you'll soon get used to them. 
If not, you'll have to tell the doctor..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all. 
Time for my comfy bed. 
Take care.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Today we're going to watch a very traditional British sport - cricket. 

The weather is also set to be traditionally British so we're quite likely to be spending the day doing something else traditionally British... huddling under an umbrella while waiting for the rain to stop


----------



## JoesMum

And for the non-Brits, cricket is the sport where two teams play each other in a single match for 5 days*, complete with breaks for lunch and tea, and there is no guaranteed winner at the end 

*International test match. Shorter matches over 3 or 1 day take place too, but there's still no guarantee that the match won't be a draw


----------



## Stuart S.

Hello all from Alaska! So I've watched cricket several times over the course of my life to try figure it out; I grew up in athletics, played football and ran track my whole life and into college, but I just couldn't connect the dots much. There has to be a winner, especially after 5 days! 

Im mind blown right now, not in a bad way lol


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> There has to be a winner, especially after 5 days!
> 
> Im mind blown right now, not in a bad way lol


The basic rules are simple. The bowler throws the ball to the batsman who tries to hit the ball far enough away to give him time to run to the other end of the wicket (batting area). If he does that he gets 1 run (point). 

If the batsman hits it to the edge of the pitch, he automatically gets 4 runs, if it rolls on the ground before getting there, or 6 runs, if it clears the edge of the pitch without touching the ground. If the ball is caught that batsman is out and the next in the side of 11 people takes over. 

I say he, but the national Ladies team is doing considerably better than our mens team right now. 

It's all the other rules that make it complicated 

And then there's Duckworth-Lewis ... a complicated mathematical formula used when weather affects a match that attempts to ensure there isn't a draw. Sometimes DL fails too. Nobody, except the person who programmed the computer, understands DL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today we're going to watch a very traditional British sport - cricket.
> 
> The weather is also set to be traditionally British so we're quite likely to be spending the day doing something else traditionally British... huddling under an umbrella while waiting for the rain to stop


Good morning, Linda. 
Cricket is quite my favourite sport. 
One Day and T20 are becoming so popular, but I still prefer tests. 
Watching live is best, but the commentary can be hilarious. Trying to keep talking when not much is happening for 5 days, class.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Hello all from Alaska! So I've watched cricket several times over the course of my life to try figure it out; I grew up in athletics, played football and ran track my whole life and into college, but I just couldn't connect the dots much. There has to be a winner, especially after 5 days!
> 
> Im mind blown right now, not in a bad way lol


Good morning, Stuart. 
Positions in cricket include silly-mid-on and square leg. And gully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The basic rules are simple. The bowler throws the ball to the batsman who tries to hit the ball far enough away to give him time to run to the other end of the wicket (batting area). If he does that he gets 1 run (point).
> 
> If the batsman hits it to the edge of the pitch, he automatically gets 4 runs, if it rolls on the ground before getting there, or 6 runs, if it clears the edge of the pitch without touching the ground. If the ball is caught that batsman is out and the next in the side of 11 people takes over.
> 
> I say he, but the national Ladies team is doing considerably better than our mens team right now.
> 
> It's all the other rules that make it complicated
> 
> And then there's Duckworth-Lewis ... a complicated mathematical formula used when weather affects a match that attempts to ensure there isn't a draw. Sometimes DL fails too. Nobody, except the person who programmed the computer, understands DL


Duckworth-Lewis is bonkers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all
Lesson in a minute.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> , but the commentary can be hilarious.


Ah yes "The batsman's Holding the bowler's Willey"



> Trying to keep talking when not much is happening for 5 days, class.


Frequently about cake


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ah yes "The batsman's Holding the bowler's Willey"
> 
> 
> Frequently about cake


And pigeons. 
Or the tennis. 
I nearly used that quote myself 
"Welcome to Worcester where you've just missed seeing Barry Richards hitting one of Basil D'Oliveira's balls clean out of the ground."


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SHOPLIFTERS! 
Walk backwards into shops so that if you are apprehended by store detectives or security, when the CCTV footage is rewound you can prove that you had already left the shop before the crime was committed.
_A Shoplifter. _
HM PRISON, BASILDON.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Aw I love them!



Thank you Yvonne.
They are really lovely. 
Muriel behaves more like a cat or dog than a sheep. She *wants* to be cuddled and she is lying direct next to me when I sit on my chair on the sheep field.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bought a kilo of jelly babies in Spain. I ate some before I took this picture. 
YUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


We cannot get jelly babies in Morocco as the govt. fear it will encourage people to eat babies. 
True Fact.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 213951



*Wow, you three are looking good ! *
Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Wow, you three are looking good ! *
> Thank you for posting it.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Hope you are well this fine day.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Hope you are well this fine day.



Good afternoon too !
Thank you for asking. I am well and it is a fine day. The sun and the warmth is back after four days of rain and cloudy weather. 
What a strange and crazy summer !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon too !
> Thank you for asking. I am well and it is a fine day. The sun and the warmth is back after four days of rain and cloudy weather.
> What a strange and crazy summer !


Same every day here.
Scorchio!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bought a kilo of jelly babies in Spain. I ate some before I took this picture.
> YUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 213987
> 
> We cannot get jelly babies in Morocco as the govt. fear it will encourage people to eat babies.
> True Fact.



That is silly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is silly.


Yup, like many, many things in this world. 
Me for one.


----------



## Bee62

Soooo, see you later everyone.
I have to do some garden works ....
And sheep cuddeling, and cat cuddeling ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Soooo, see you later everyone.
> I have to do some garden works ....
> And sheep cuddeling, and cat cuddeling ....


I want a cuddle, too ! 
Have fun.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want a cuddle, too !
> Have fun.



You get a hug from me. Okay ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You get a hug from me. Okay ?


That's lovely. 
Thanks very much. 
Can I have a hug from the sheepies and kitties, too ?


----------



## JoesMum

As expected, rain stopped play just before 3pm and we decided not to hang around waiting for the formal announcement that play had been abandoned for the day. 

Cricket in progress 



As you can so easily tell (  ) South Africa are batting in the above picture and England fielding. South Africa's team have whites that are white ... and England's whites are actually cream 

Actually the easiest way to tell is that one of the batsmen is really short. SA's Bavuma is only 5'3"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> As expected, rain stopped play just before 3pm and we decided not to hang around waiting for the formal announcement that play had been abandoned for the day.
> 
> Cricket in progress
> View attachment 213988
> 
> 
> As you can so easily tell (  ) South Africa are batting in the above picture and England fielding. South Africa's team have whites that are white ... and England's whites are actually cream
> 
> Actually the easiest way to tell is that one of the batsmen is really short. SA's Bavuma is only 5'3"


At least you got a fair bit of play. 
More than you'd get at a football match, for example. 
Could've been a lot worse.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More than you'd get at a football match, for example.


In terms of minutes of actual action? Maybe not. This was cricket you know! 


> Could've been a lot worse.


I agree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In terms of minutes of actual action? Maybe not. This was cricket you know!
> 
> I agree


Oh, but lots of walking about. 
Very interesting. 
I can (and do) watch it for days.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.


Good morning Adam, and fellow Roomies!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today we're going to watch a very traditional British sport - cricket.
> 
> The weather is also set to be traditionally British so we're quite likely to be spending the day doing something else traditionally British... huddling under an umbrella while waiting for the rain to stop


Haha!!!! 
I tried to watch cricket when I worked in New Zealand, but just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And for the non-Brits, cricket is the sport where two teams play each other in a single match for 5 days*, complete with breaks for lunch and tea, and there is no guaranteed winner at the end
> 
> *International test match. Shorter matches over 3 or 1 day take place too, but there's still no guarantee that the match won't be a draw


What a strange...erm...UNUSUAL sport! 
Did it originate in Britain?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Ah yes "The batsman's Holding the bowler's Willey"
> 
> 
> Frequently about cake


 GASP!!!!!

An awful lot of silly things seem to have originated in Britain... And I truly mean that in a positive, if bemused, way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What a strange...erm...UNUSUAL sport!
> Did it originate in Britain?


Yup, 16th century England.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GASP!!!!!
> 
> An awful lot of silly things seem to have originated in Britain... And I truly mean that in a positive, if bemused, way!


English eccentricity.
We're proud of our silliness.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> English eccentricity.
> We're proud of our silliness.


As with so many sports... they were invented/the rules formalised in the UK. We taught other countries how to play them and have been gracefully losing ever since  

Cricket, rugby, football...

Our sense of humour is essential


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

USEFUL TIP.
The jelly stuff from between the meat and pastry of pork pies, once heated a bit, may be easily spread with a brush and is a nice cheap alternative to varnish for doors, cupboards and your skirting boards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> As with so many sports... they were invented/the rules formalised in the UK. We taught other countries how to play them and have been gracefully losing ever since
> 
> Cricket, rugby, football...
> 
> Our sense of humour is essential


Personally, I think it's terribly impolite for other nations to beat us at our own games. 
Just not cricket!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And we bought a few books and a stack of DVDs for only a few Euros, it's the cases I need. 
Tidgy loves checking out new things. 


Though she soon looses interest..........


Notice the copy of "Esio Trot" by Roald Dahl. 
I shall be returning to that, later.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bought a kilo of jelly babies in Spain. I ate some before I took this picture.
> YUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 213987
> 
> We cannot get jelly babies in Morocco as the govt. fear it will encourage people to eat babies.
> True Fact.


How very strange...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> USEFUL TIP.
> The jelly stuff from between the meat and pastry of pork pies, once heated a bit, may be easily spread with a brush and is a nice cheap alternative to varnish for doors, cupboards and your skirting boards.


 OMG!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's lovely.
> Thanks very much.
> Can I have a hug from the sheepies and kitties, too ?



I ask them. I am sure they accept. They love it to cuddle people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I ask them. I am sure they accept. They love it to cuddle people.


Oh, goody! 
Good evening, CCL Bee.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goody!
> Good evening, CCL Bee.



Good evening Adam. All well ?

I love pictures of Tidgy. How old is she ?


----------



## Bee62

I`ve found on TFO this: 
https://www.ebay.com/i/262975151269?chn=ps&dispItem=1

It`s so crazy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. All well ?
> 
> I love pictures of Tidgy. How old is she ?


All good here, a nice day of doing very little today. (again). 
I've had Tidgy a bit less than 6 years, but she was a few months old, so i'm guessing 6 and a half. 
Here is another photo for you. 


Examining her Christmas card.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve found on TFO this:
> https://www.ebay.com/i/262975151269?chn=ps&dispItem=1
> 
> It`s so crazy !


Yes, a few members have used similar things. 
Not for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All good here, a nice day of doing very little today. (again).
> I've had Tidgy a bit less than 6 years, but she was a few months old, so i'm guessing 6 and a half.
> Here is another photo for you.
> View attachment 214005
> 
> Examining her Christmas card.



Thank you for the photo. She is big. And dark. 
What species is she ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for the photo. She is big. And dark.
> What species is she ?


_Testudo graeca graeca. _
Here is another.


She often beats me at chess.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Testudo graeca graeca. _
> Here is another.
> View attachment 214007
> 
> She often beats me at chess.



Lovely ! I don`t know Tidgy`s playing chess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lovely ! I don`t know Tidgy`s playing chess.


Yes, she got into the 2016 TFO calendar with a similar pose.
She's an expert. 
Here's another photo.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam. I am so tired and I don`t know why !
My bed is calling my name.
"Here I am, I`m coming soon " ---my reply.
Im going to count sheep but the counting wouldn`t last for a long time. I only count to two and then .... sleep.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, she got into the 2016 TFO calendar with a similar pose.
> She's an expert.
> Here's another photo.
> View attachment 214012



She is a model !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam. I am so tired and I don`t know why !
> My bed is calling my name.
> "Here I am, I`m coming soon " ---my reply.
> Im going to count sheep but the counting wouldn`t last for a long time. I only count to two and then .... sleep.
> 
> 
> She is a model !


G'night, Sabine, sleep well after your little count. 
I will have to count for longer. 
I will count Tidgy photos instead. 
Sorry, but I can't resist showing off my little girl.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we bought a few books and a stack of DVDs for only a few Euros, it's the cases I need.
> Tidgy loves checking out new things.
> View attachment 213992
> 
> Though she soon looses interest..........
> View attachment 213993
> 
> Notice the copy of "Esio Trot" by Roald Dahl.
> I shall be returning to that, later.


It looks like Tidgy is a very well-read tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It looks like Tidgy is a very well-read tortoise!


Hi, Bea. 
Yes, she often sits on the papers I'm reading or writing and investigates new books.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

COOKERY TIP.
Slice the tails off a few hundred little tadpoles with scissors to make your own tasty (and cheap) caviar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I bought a fossil which comes from Madagascar. 
It is a zigzag oyster ( _Rastellum carinatum ) _from the Cretaceous, about 100 million years old.






It has a thick shell like most oysters but also heavy ribbing and crenulations which suggest a rough see lifestyle and also protection against predators trying to slide the shell apart. 
The two halves would have been connected by ligaments only at the very far right end and about a third of the way along on the inside from the right you can see the large muscle adductor scars where a huge and powerful muscle would have helped keep the shell shut tight when danger threatened. 
Nice specimen of a species that existed in rough oceans worldwide from 110 to 65 million years ago when this successful bivalve became extinct in the same global catastrophe that wiped out the dinosaurs and so many other animals and plants.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> COOKERY TIP.
> Slice the tails off a few hundred little tadpoles with scissors to make your own tasty (and cheap) caviar.


 NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!


Yuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I bought a fossil which comes from Madagascar.
> It is a zigzag oyster ( _Rastellum carinatum ) _from the Cretaceous, about 100 million years old.
> View attachment 214018
> 
> View attachment 214019
> 
> View attachment 214020
> 
> It has a thick shell like most oysters but also heavy ribbing and crenulations which suggest a rough see lifestyle and also protection against predators trying to slide the shell apart.
> The two halves would have been connected by ligaments only at the very far right end and about a third of the way along on the inside from the right you can see the large muscle adductor scars where a huge and powerful muscle would have helped keep the shell shut tight when danger threatened.
> Nice specimen of a species that existed in rough oceans worldwide from 110 to 65 million years ago when this successful bivalve became extinct in the same global catastrophe that wiped out the dinosaurs and so many other animals and plants.


Gorgeous!!!!  
And FASCINATING!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodnight, Bea and anyone else lurking about in the dark. 
Tis time for me to climb the wooden hill to Bedfordshire. 
Not see you all in the morning, i'll warrant.
Night night.


----------



## Stuart S.

Good evening all! Beautiful night here in Alaska...baby girl is helping Daddy help clean so fresh red salmon.


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 214026
> 
> 
> Good evening all! Beautiful night here in Alaska...baby girl is helping Daddy help clean so fresh red salmon.


Hi Stuart

Here in the UK, the BBC is currently broadcasting a series of wildlife programmes live from Alaska, so we are getting to see all those lovely salmon here too.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I bought a fossil which comes from Madagascar.
> It is a zigzag oyster ( _Rastellum carinatum ) _from the Cretaceous, about 100 million years old.
> View attachment 214018
> 
> View attachment 214019
> 
> View attachment 214020
> 
> It has a thick shell like most oysters but also heavy ribbing and crenulations which suggest a rough see lifestyle and also protection against predators trying to slide the shell apart.
> The two halves would have been connected by ligaments only at the very far right end and about a third of the way along on the inside from the right you can see the large muscle adductor scars where a huge and powerful muscle would have helped keep the shell shut tight when danger threatened.
> Nice specimen of a species that existed in rough oceans worldwide from 110 to 65 million years ago when this successful bivalve became extinct in the same global catastrophe that wiped out the dinosaurs and so many other animals and plants.


Coincidentally we have decided to pop over to Whitstable on the North Kent coast today. 

The Thames estuary is full of oyster beds and Whistable is Kent's centre of excellence for them. 

Our native oyster looks like this



You can also get rock oysters which are not native, but are farmed here



You can also get mighty good fish and chips in Whitstable.


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Hi Stuart
> 
> Here in the UK, the BBC is currently broadcasting a series of wildlife programmes from Alaska, so we are getting to see all those lovely salmon here too.



If you see anything about the Kenai River, that's where I live. One of the world's largest salmon runs is happening right now and it will provide food for the majority of Alaska and folks across the globe over this next year; it's an incredible thing to witness. The organization I work for is on the beaches of the mouth of the river giving out food to the residents and puts on a kids club for the kiddos while parents are dipnetting their salmon for the year. It's a lot of fun, soaking it in as it's my last rodeo, I'll be driving to Texas in just over a month.


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> If you see anything about the Kenai River, that's where I live. One of the world's largest salmon runs is happening right now and it will provide food for the majority of Alaska and folks across the globe over this next year; it's an incredible thing to witness. The organization I work for is on the beaches of the mouth of the river giving out food to the residents and puts on a kids club for the kiddos while parents are dipnetting their salmon for the year. It's a lot of fun, soaking it in as it's my last rodeo, I'll be driving to Texas in just over a month.


I shall listen more carefully when the next one is broadcast tonight 

According to this they're mostly in Tongass National Forest and Katmai National Park. 

I must admit, I hadn't realised how much of Alaska is down the West coast of Canada. It extends further south than I realised


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> G'night, Sabine, sleep well after your little count.
> I will have to count for longer.
> I will count Tidgy photos instead.
> Sorry, but I can't resist showing off my little girl.



Feel free to post as much pictures as you like from Tidgy. I love them and she is a beauty !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I bought a fossil which comes from Madagascar.
> It is a zigzag oyster ( _Rastellum carinatum ) _from the Cretaceous, about 100 million years old.
> View attachment 214018
> 
> View attachment 214019
> 
> View attachment 214020
> 
> It has a thick shell like most oysters but also heavy ribbing and crenulations which suggest a rough see lifestyle and also protection against predators trying to slide the shell apart.
> The two halves would have been connected by ligaments only at the very far right end and about a third of the way along on the inside from the right you can see the large muscle adductor scars where a huge and powerful muscle would have helped keep the shell shut tight when danger threatened.
> Nice specimen of a species that existed in rough oceans worldwide from 110 to 65 million years ago when this successful bivalve became extinct in the same global catastrophe that wiped out the dinosaurs and so many other animals and plants.



Beautiful oyster ! So mysterious !
About 100 million years old ? Thats crazy and impressive.

I`ve tasted oysters some years ago but .... I don`t like it. That is not my food. 
May oysters live forever ...


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 214026
> 
> 
> Good evening all! Beautiful night here in Alaska...baby girl is helping Daddy help clean so fresh red salmon.



Looks like you`re going to have a yummy dinner !
I love salmon, and as fresh as yours is, it will be delicious !
Good appetite.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Coincidentally we have decided to pop over to Whitstable on the North Kent coast today.
> 
> The Thames estuary is full of oyster beds and Whistable is Kent's centre of excellence for them.
> 
> Our native oyster looks like this
> View attachment 214033
> 
> 
> You can also get rock oysters which are not native, but are farmed here
> View attachment 214034
> 
> 
> You can also get mighty good fish and chips in Whitstable.



Enjoy your weekend trip and fish and chips in Whitstable. 
Please pictures !!!!!! I love your pics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 214026
> 
> 
> Good evening all! Beautiful night here in Alaska...baby girl is helping Daddy help clean so fresh red salmon.


Good morning,Stuart. 
Those fish look glorious. 
Ans so does your little lass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Coincidentally we have decided to pop over to Whitstable on the North Kent coast today.
> 
> The Thames estuary is full of oyster beds and Whistable is Kent's centre of excellence for them.
> 
> Our native oyster looks like this
> View attachment 214033
> 
> 
> You can also get rock oysters which are not native, but are farmed here
> View attachment 214034
> 
> 
> You can also get mighty good fish and chips in Whitstable.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
What a coincidence! 
I rather like oysters.
Especially fossil ones.
And I love fish and chips. 
But not fossilized.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> If you see anything about the Kenai River, that's where I live. One of the world's largest salmon runs is happening right now and it will provide food for the majority of Alaska and folks across the globe over this next year; it's an incredible thing to witness. The organization I work for is on the beaches of the mouth of the river giving out food to the residents and puts on a kids club for the kiddos while parents are dipnetting their salmon for the year. It's a lot of fun, soaking it in as it's my last rodeo, I'll be driving to Texas in just over a month.


Will you miss Alaska ?
The organization you work for sounds like a great thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Feel free to post as much pictures as you like from Tidgy. I love them and she is a beauty !


Good afternoon, ccl Bee.
OK, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful oyster ! So mysterious !
> About 100 million years old ? Thats crazy and impressive.
> 
> I`ve tasted oysters some years ago but .... I don`t like it. That is not my food.
> May oysters live forever ...


I quite like eating oysters, but it makes me slightly uneasy that we eat them alive. 
That doesn't seem right, somehow.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite like eating oysters, but it makes me slightly uneasy that we eat them alive.
> That doesn't seem right, somehow.


I have no such qualms and sitting on the sea wall eating them so fresh is excellent. And so is the fish and chips. The gulls are a bit of a nuisance but they didn't get any. 

The tide was out when we arrived so we could see some of the oyster beds



The discarded shells are gathered in huge heaps to return to the sea to start new oyster beds and maintain existing ones


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

VALUE FOR MONEY. 
When you travel on a double-decker bus, get more for your money by sitting on the top deck.
Due to the circumference and curvature of the Earth, you will travel 0.0000000013% further than your fellow passengers downstairs who have paid the same fare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have no such qualms and sitting on the sea wall eating them so fresh is excellent. And so is the fish and chips. The gulls are a bit of a nuisance but they didn't get any.
> 
> The tide was out when we arrived so we could see some of the oyster beds
> View attachment 214047
> 
> 
> The discarded shells are gathered in huge heaps to return to the sea to start new oyster beds and maintain existing ones
> View attachment 214048


Oysters and fish and chips ?
You were hungry.
You really are jolly good at taking photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, I expect many of you are familiar with the book, "Esio Trot" by the inimitable Roald Dahl and superbly illustrated by Quentin Blake.
I had a copy but before I moved to Morocco I sold it, along with thousands of other books, as it was simply too expensive to transport them all here.
We brought several hundred books and have been buying new ones and replacing old favourites ever since.
In Spain last week, I purchased a copy of "Esio Trot".
Huuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And read it again and then read it to wifey in a bar one evening.
It's a lovely little read, truly adorable.

However, I have noticed, now with my up to date Tortoise Forum acquired knowledge, that some of the tortoise care in the book is incorrect and possibly dangerous.
So, I have decided to write an updated version.
This will be appearing on the pages of the Cold Dark Room over the next few weeks and also in the "Books,......" section in "Off Topic Chit Chat".
I think I may have too much time on my hands.
Watch this space.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will you miss Alaska ?
> The organization you work for sounds like a great thing.



I sure will, it has become home...our daughter was born, it will always be a special place in our hearts.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning,Stuart.
> Those fish look glorious.
> Ans so does your little lass.



Good morning from Alaska now and thank dearly!


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Looks like you`re going to have a yummy dinner !
> I love salmon, and as fresh as yours is, it will be delicious !
> Good appetite.



We love salmon and it's great for babies too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning from Alaska now and thank dearly!


I must visit Alaska one day. 
It's a bit cold for me in winter but a little visit in the summer would be great. 
Texas is more my weather.


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> I shall listen more carefully when the next one is broadcast tonight
> 
> According to this they're mostly in Tongass National Forest and Katmai National Park.
> 
> I must admit, I hadn't realised how much of Alaska is down the West coast of Canada. It extends further south than I realised



It is an incredibly massive piece of land for sure!


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must visit Alaska one day.
> It's a bit cold for me in winter but a little visit in the summer would be great.
> Texas is more my weather.



Summers are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Summers are absolutely beautiful!!


I can well believe it, from what i have seen and heard.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oysters and fish and chips ?
> You were hungry.
> You really are jolly good at taking photos.


I forgot to mention that Whistable is very proud that Peter Cushing lived in Whistable. They have a little section on him, including Dr Who exhibits, in their museum. No photos because they weren't allowed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I forgot to mention that Whistable is very proud that Peter Cushing lived in Whistable. They have a little section on him, including Dr Who exhibits, in their museum. No photos because they weren't allowed.


He was a lovely man, I loved so many of his films, but he was sadly all wrong as Doctor Who. 
Good evening, Linda. 
It's very quiet in here these days .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I just went out to buy milk and pop and found a young Spanish couple being hassled by touts. (not torts). 
Rescued them and took them to a safe B&B I know that was withing their price range.
They were very grateful.
Good deed for the day done! 
But took me an hour and a half rather than just 10 minutes!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quite like eating oysters, but it makes me slightly uneasy that we eat them alive.
> That doesn't seem right, somehow.



No, it isn`t right to eat them alive.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This morning, a member from Tampa Florida came and purchased my two male Redfoot.
I'm out of the breeding business.
I'm going to invite them into the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was a lovely man, I loved so many of his films, but he was sadly all wrong as Doctor Who.
> Good evening, Linda.
> It's very quiet in here these days .


The CDR is quieter than it was, but it's the vacation season as those in the US call it. Children out of school and people off with their families. The tumbleweed is rolling through my Moderator forum too. 

The seasons will change and people will return


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, it isn`t right to eat them alive.


Good evening, ccl Bee.
I would quite like to eat a camel alive , I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This morning, a member from Tampa Florida came and purchased my two male Redfoot.
> I'm out of the breeding business.
> I'm going to invite them into the CDR.


Well played! 
Hello, Ed. 
I could do with some more people to whom to talk.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> This morning, a member from Tampa Florida came and purchased my two male Redfoot.
> I'm out of the breeding business.
> I'm going to invite them into the CDR.


I am glad you found a good home for your males Ed. Everyone is welcome in the CDR. Which reminds me of another Brit I have chatted to that I should invite in. Not that the CDR is invite only; far from it 

As long as they stick to the rules, don't take anything seriously and acknowledge Tidgy's supermodel status... although admiring her calendar picture is hard when it's so dark in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The CDR is quieter than it was, but it's the vacation season as those in the US call it. Children out of school and people off with their families. The tumbleweed is rolling through my Moderator forum too.
> 
> The seasons will change and people will return


I know.
It happens every year.
But It still gets lonely here in the Cold and Dark.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well played!
> Hello, Ed.
> I could do with some more people to whom to talk.


I think she would be a good fit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am glad you found a good home for your males Ed. Everyone is welcome in the CDR. Which reminds me of another Brit I have chatted to that I should invite in. Not that the CDR is invite only; far from it
> 
> As long as they stick to the rules, don't take anything seriously and acknowledge Tidgy's supermodel status... although admiring her calendar picture is hard when it's so dark in here.


Indeed.
But everyone is welcome as long as they're barking hatstand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think she would be a good fit.


Armadillo wise ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP FOR SCRABBLE PLAYERS.
Before each game ensure you engage in a little small talk with your opponents, saying what a ziquyiv day it's been and how you're feeling extremely voxy, kiq and jjxkee.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> This morning, a member from Tampa Florida came and purchased my two male Redfoot.
> I'm out of the breeding business.
> I'm going to invite them into the CDR.



Hello Ed,

why do you sold your male tortoises ? If you don`t want to breed you can destroy the eggs.
That`s what I would do.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, ccl Bee.
> I would quite like to eat a camel alive , I think.



I don`t think you would ....

Good evening Adam. Love your Tidgy pics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t think you would ....
> 
> Good evening Adam. Love your Tidgy pics.


Had a good day my lovely Bee ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had a good day my lovely Bee ?



Yes, my dearest Adam . Thank you for asking. And yours ? Have you seen the next episode of "Game of thrones" today ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed,
> 
> why do you sold your male tortoises ? If you don`t want to breed you can destroy the eggs.
> That`s what I would do.


To stop breeding and to have less stress on all of them.
Also, my back has been out for a long while and I never started the pen addition.
Now the 5 have more room


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> To stop breeding and to have less stress on all of them.
> Also, my back has been out for a long while and I never started the pen addition.
> Now the 5 have more room



Yes, I understand. Your back and less stress for the female torts are good and important reasons.


----------



## Bee62

Hmmm, it seems I have scared Adam with my words....
Sorry, that wasn`t my intention.
Naughty Bee.....

I am off to my cats. Mayby I pop in later again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, my dearest Adam . Thank you for asking. And yours ? Have you seen the next episode of "Game of thrones" today ?


No, I've seen the first 2 but won't get to see this one til tomorrow or the next day. 
I've had a lovely day with Tidgy, wifey didn't get up til 7pm, so nice and peaceful. 
Then i went shopping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, it seems I have scared Adam with my words....
> Sorry, that wasn`t my intention.
> Naughty Bee.....
> 
> I am off to my cats. Mayby I pop in later again.


Sorry, wifey wanted to wibble for a bit. 
Hopefully speak in while. 
Not scared at all. 
Ahhhhhhhhhhaaahhhh!!!!!!!!
Oh, just a shadow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So very lonely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
I shall sleep and dream of burnt toast, i should think.
Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So very lonely.



Oh, poor Adam ! 
I was too tired for looking in here after I cuddled and fed the cats. 

But now I am here.... someone else too ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm here.
It's my first day back at work.
I slept a bit last night. I was up late watching Game Of Thrones.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm here.
> It's my first day back at work.
> I slept a bit last night. I was up late watching Game Of Thrones.



Hello Ed,
back at work ? I thought you are in a hosptital after a heart OP.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed,
> back at work ? I thought you are in a hosptital after a heart OP.


No.
I wasn't even in there overnight.
The whole procedure is through a tiny hole in my groin area.
I was home resting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's not the kind of heart operation that they have to pry your ribs open, etc.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> I wasn't even in there overnight.
> The whole procedure is through a tiny hole in my groin area.
> I was home resting.





ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not the kind of heart operation that they have to pry your ribs open, etc.



I hope you`re feeling better know. I hope the OP helped you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, poor Adam !
> I was too tired for looking in here after I cuddled and fed the cats.
> 
> But now I am here.... someone else too ?


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
I cried myself to sleep, but am okay now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm here.
> It's my first day back at work.
> I slept a bit last night. I was up late watching Game Of Thrones.


Good morning, Ed.
I shall hopefully be watching GOT tomorrow.
Try to take it easyish at work.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> I cried myself to sleep, but am okay now.



That`s not good, crying yourself to sleep....
Better count sheep !

Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I have spent far too much time parked on the M25 (circular motorway round London) trying to get to my in-laws. 

Diesel spillage caused closure in one direction and a lorry driving up the back of a caravan the other. So we had no choice but to go very slowly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s not good, crying yourself to sleep....
> Better count sheep !
> 
> Good afternoon Adam.


There's only two sheep, you said so yourself. 
I must count bacteria, or something.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!



Goooooooood moooooooooorning CDR !

( Do you know the movie: Good morning Vietnam ? with Robin Williams )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have spent far too much time parked on the M25 (circular motorway round London) trying to get to my in-laws.
> 
> Diesel spillage caused closure in one direction and a lorry driving up the back of a caravan the other. So we had no choice but to go very slowly.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Never mind, they're banning diesel, petrol and bicycles soon, I understand. 
Should be interesting.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's only two sheep, you said so yourself.
> I must count bacteria, or something.



Count fossils ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Goooooooood moooooooooorning CDR !
> 
> ( Do you know the movie: Good morning Vietnam ? with Robin Williams )


Yep. 
Not a bad flick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Count fossils ????


I would get too excited.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> Not a bad flick.



What`s a flick ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What`s a flick ???


A film. 
Because they used to flicker because of the frame speed.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A film.
> Because they used to flicker because of the frame speed.



Okay. Is that a usual word for film ? Does everybody understand what is meant when you say "flick" instead of film or movie ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PALE EUROPEAN HOLIDAY GOERS.
Save yourself some time achieving that realistic sunburnt look by savagely rubbing your whole body with coarse grade sandpaper before you go on your hols. Complete the effect by liberally applying deep heat rub.


----------



## tortdad

Take it easy Ed


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Is that a usual word for film ? Does everybody understand what is meant when you say "flick" instead of film or movie ?


It's a slang word. Not used as much as it was these days


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PALE EUROPEAN HOLIDAY GOERS.
> Save yourself some time achieving that realistic sunburnt look by savagely rubbing your whole body with coarse grade sandpaper before you go on your hols. Complete the effect by liberally applying deep heat rub.



Pardon ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Is that a usual word for film ? Does everybody understand what is meant when you say "flick" instead of film or movie ?


Probably a bit old-fashioned, but I think it's still used quite often. 
And "Going to the flicks" means going to the cinema.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ????


I'm not translating that one! It sounds far too painful


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It's a slang word. Not used as much as it was these days



Thank you Linda. 
I am always interested in learning new words to increase my vocabulary .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Take it easy Ed


Good morning, Kevin. 
Was beginning to think the Leprechauns had got you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I'm not translating that one! It sounds far too painful



Rub your skin with sandpaper ..... Hmmmm. I don`t try that. 
I love my paleness .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably a bit old-fashioned, but I think it's still used quite often.
> And "Going to the flicks" means going to the cinema.



Thank you !!!!!!!!!!! When will we be going to the flicks ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ????


I like to give helpful advice in these pages.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda.
> I am always interested in learning new words to increase my vocabulary .....


In the UK people are more likely to say they're off to see a film or going to the cinema.

Going to "the pictures" (as in moving pictures) or "the flicks" is also widely understood to be the same thing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you !!!!!!!!!!! When will we be going to the flicks ?


Actually, we have done two movie nights in the Cold Dark Room when a few of us simultaneously watch a movie. 
Hmmmm.........
Might have to think of doing another one.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, we have done two movie nights in the Cold Dark Room when a few of us simultaneously watch a movie.
> Hmmmm.........
> Might have to think of doing another one.



That`ll be a good idea ! With a lot of fresh popcorn and *holding hands *???? Naturally virtuell !
Oh, sorry, I think a have eaten a clown for breakfast !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> In the UK people are more likely to say they're off to see a film or going to the cinema.
> 
> Going to "the pictures" (as in moving pictures) or "the flicks" is also widely understood to be the same thing



Okay, thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`ll be a good idea ! With a lot of fresh popcorn and *holding hands *???? Naturally virtuell !
> Oh, sorry, I think a have eaten a clown for breakfast !


I just had burnt toast.
Yes, we usually have popcorn, and hand holding is permitted.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like to give helpful advice in these pages.



Not to my skin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just had burnt toast.
> Yes, we usually have popcorn, and hand holding is permitted.



Hand holding is permitted ? Thats fine !
It is dark. You would`nt know who is holding your hand. Mayby the one legged pirate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hand holding is permitted ? Thats fine !
> It is dark. You would`nt know who is holding your hand. Mayby the one legged pirate.


I think I was holding hands with Cameron and John last time.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Kevin.
> Was beginning to think the Leprechauns had got you.


I was busy waterboarding one of those pesky leprechauns. I caught him trying to steal my sliver metal. 

Those little jerks do like them some shinny things but his luck ran out. 

Up next... bamboo shoots and the rack. 

Stay off my medal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I was busy waterboarding one of those pesky leprechauns. I caught him trying to steal my sliver metal.
> 
> Those little jerks do like them some shinny things but his luck ran out.
> 
> Up next... bamboo shoots and the rack.
> 
> Stay off my medal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


The Drifters can come, but only if they don't sing through the movie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AIRPORT LUGGAGE HANDLERS 
Why not put huge bowls of sushi on the conveyor belt ?
Or sushi restaurants could place small suitcases on their conveyor belts so that tortoises could pretend they're at the airport or something..........
I have to confess, I haven't fully thought this through..............


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, ccl Bee.
> I would quite like to eat a camel alive , I think.


 Oh, MY!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TIP FOR SCRABBLE PLAYERS.
> Before each game ensure you engage in a little small talk with your opponents, saying what a ziquyiv day it's been and how you're feeling extremely voxy, kiq and jjxkee.


Hmmmm...


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, it seems I have scared Adam with my words....
> Sorry, that wasn`t my intention.
> Naughty Bee.....
> 
> I am off to my cats. Mayby I pop in later again.


No worries- Adam doesn't scare easily!  He DOEShave a very tender heart, though, and easily feels pain and sadness for the plights of others.
Except camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No worries- Adam doesn't scare easily!  He DOEShave a very tender heart, though, and easily feels pain and sadness for the plights of others.
> Except camels.


Indeed.
I am very cold-hearted where camels are concerned. 
May their humps drop off.
Good morning, Mooz.


----------



## StacieJ

Hello CDR I am the very happy new Tortmom that @ZEROPILOT spoke of earlier. I would have introduced myself earlier but after a long tiring drive and getting lost in rain a few time. I got our new babies home safely at 11pm. And wanted them to get settled into their new homes. Which they are doing quite well.


----------



## JoesMum

StacieJ said:


> Hello CDR I am the very happy new Tortmom that @ZEROPILOT spoke of earlier. I would have introduced myself earlier but after a long tiring drive and getting lost in rain a few time. I got our new babies home safely at 11pm. And wanted them to get settled into their new homes. Which they are doing quite well.


Hello and welcome to the CDR. 

It's a place of nonsense, armadillos, tortoise talk and photos of where we live/go... with the occasional recipe, explanation about things local to you and translation. 

Pull up an armadillo and relax 

And thank you for taking on these Red Foots. Ed cares a lot, as do we all, and it's a relief he's been able to find them a good home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

StacieJ said:


> Hello CDR I am the very happy new Tortmom that @ZEROPILOT spoke of earlier. I would have introduced myself earlier but after a long tiring drive and getting lost in rain a few time. I got our new babies home safely at 11pm. And wanted them to get settled into their new homes. Which they are doing quite well.


Hello, Stacie, and welcome, welcome, welcome. 
What Linda said. (Joe's Mum). 
Plus the One-Legged Pirate would normally fetch you a beverage of choice but we seem to have lost him at the moment. 
The Wool Spider may have got him. 
Hope you like cheese.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon all how r we and welcome to the CDR @StacieJ


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all how r we and welcome to the CDR @StacieJ


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Hope you had a smashing weekend. 
i'm good thanks, just going out to do a photoshoot for my version of "Esio Trot".


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!!



Hello Bea,
I believe Adam is kidding.... !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Bea,
> I believe Adam is kidding.... !


Nope.


----------



## Bee62

StacieJ said:


> Hello CDR I am the very happy new Tortmom that @ZEROPILOT spoke of earlier. I would have introduced myself earlier but after a long tiring drive and getting lost in rain a few time. I got our new babies home safely at 11pm. And wanted them to get settled into their new homes. Which they are doing quite well.



Hello Stacie and a very warm welcome to TFO and the CDR. I hope we`ll read a lot of you and your new tort babies. And get even more pictures.
We are all a big tort loving family on TFO and I hope that you`ll like us too.

kind regards
Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all how r we and welcome to the CDR @StacieJ



Good afternoon Laura. How you are today ? I hope good.
And how are Elvis and Clyde ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Hope you had a smashing weekend.
> i'm good thanks, just going out to do a photoshoot for my version of "Esio Trot".


Yea a good weekend my family have visited from Wiltshire so been busy and spending time together that's y I av nt be n about much but they av gone now,good luck with the photo shoot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea a good weekend my family have visited from Wiltshire so been busy and spending time together that's y I av nt be n about much but they av gone now,good luck with the photo shoot


That sounds nice. 
yes on with the photo shoot now. 
i'm off out with wifey, Alfie and the pet shop keeper so will see you all in an hour or two.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Laura. How you are today ? I hope good.
> And how are Elvis and Clyde ?


Hello Sabine I'm good thanks Clyde seems good elvis great how r u n urtorts and cats


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That sounds nice.
> yes on with the photo shoot now.
> i'm off out with wifey, Alfie and the pet shop keeper so will see you all in an hour or two.



Me too.... back in a few hours. Had to do some work.
See you later


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Hello Sabine I'm good thanks Clyde seems good elvis great how r u n urtorts and cats



Hello Laura,

glad to hear that you`ve spend a wonderful weekend with your family and Elvis and Clyde are well.
My torts, cats, dogs, chicken and sheep are well too.

Hope to speak you later in the evening. Send you a lot of greetings and good vibrations from Germany.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> In the UK people are more likely to say they're off to see a film or going to the cinema.
> 
> Going to "the pictures" (as in moving pictures) or "the flicks" is also widely understood to be the same thing



When I was a kid we always used to say we're going to the show. That was growing up in San Francisco. When I moved to Fresno, no one ever used that phrasing. It was let's go to the movies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> I shall hopefully be watching GOT tomorrow.
> Try to take it easyish at work.


I do.
It's my job.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura,
> 
> glad to hear that you`ve spend a wonderful weekend with your family and Elvis and Clyde are well.
> My torts, cats, dogs, chicken and sheep are well too.
> 
> Hope to speak you later in the evening. Send you a lot of greetings and good vibrations from Germany.


Thanks Sabine u 2


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Stacie, and welcome, welcome, welcome.
> What Linda said. (Joe's Mum).
> Plus the One-Legged Pirate would normally fetch you a beverage of choice but we seem to have lost him at the moment.
> The Wool Spider may have got him.
> Hope you like cheese.


It was that damned leprechaun.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me too.... back in a few hours. Had to do some work.
> See you later


See you later alligator!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> When I was a kid we always used to say we're going to the show. That was growing up in San Francisco. When I moved to Fresno, no one ever used that phrasing. It was let's go to the movies.


I think that was because when you were a kid they hadn't invented movies yet. 
It really was a show. 
Oooooops, I'm in trouble now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I do.
> It's my job.


Oh, yeah, I forgot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> It was that damned leprechaun.....


Hmmmmm.
It would appear the leprechaun is after his job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

YVONNE
You can pacify your wasps by putting a 50:50 mix of prosac and jam in a jar near the little rotters house.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

StacieJ said:


> Hello CDR I am the very happy new Tortmom that @ZEROPILOT spoke of earlier. I would have introduced myself earlier but after a long tiring drive and getting lost in rain a few time. I got our new babies home safely at 11pm. And wanted them to get settled into their new homes. Which they are doing quite well.


Hello, there.
How are the frisky fellows?


----------



## Shaif

StacieJ said:


> Hello CDR I am the very happy new Tortmom that @ZEROPILOT spoke of earlier. I would have introduced myself earlier but after a long tiring drive and getting lost in rain a few time. I got our new babies home safely at 11pm. And wanted them to get settled into their new homes. Which they are doing quite well.




Welcome!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Welcome!!!


And good afternoon to you!


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And good afternoon to you!




Howdy! 

I hope all is well on your side of the world!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all!! i'm no deid!! had a garage party with myself on friday night and my big brother was over on saturday night... that was us till around 0900 sunday! busy busy at work today, doing nothing tonight. love to all and may the wibble be with you


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that was because when you were a kid they hadn't invented movies yet.
> It really was a show.
> Oooooops, I'm in trouble now!


 OOOOOH, ADAM!!!! I think it's lucky you live far across the ocean...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*INTRODUCING*
(dramatis personae)

MR. ADAM



ALFIE



MRS WIFEY



PET-SHOP OWNER




THE TORTOISE-CATCHER


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I hope all is well on your side of the world!


Most splendid ! 
Just been doing some photos. 
haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!! i'm no deid!! had a garage party with myself on friday night and my big brother was over on saturday night... that was us till around 0900 sunday! busy busy at work today, doing nothing tonight. love to all and may the wibble be with you


Glad you're alive. 
That's the main thing. 
Speak soon hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OOOOOH, ADAM!!!! I think it's lucky you live far across the ocean...


I'm not sure that will save me ! 
I'm scared now.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *INTRODUCING*
> (dramatis personae)
> 
> MR. ADAM
> View attachment 214127
> 
> 
> ALFIE
> View attachment 214128
> 
> 
> MRS WIFEY
> View attachment 214129
> 
> 
> PET-SHOP OWNER
> View attachment 214130
> 
> 
> 
> THE TORTOISE-CATCHER
> View attachment 214131


LOVE.IT!!!!!


----------



## StacieJ

T

he guys enjoying their new yard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

StacieJ said:


> T
> View attachment 214138
> he guys enjoying their new yard.


Lovely looking fellows, as we'd expect from Ed. 
They look quite happy to be exploring their new home.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Who's @4jean?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *INTRODUCING*
> (dramatis personae)
> 
> MR. ADAM
> View attachment 214127
> 
> 
> ALFIE
> View attachment 214128
> 
> 
> MRS WIFEY
> View attachment 214129
> 
> 
> PET-SHOP OWNER
> View attachment 214130
> 
> 
> 
> THE TORTOISE-CATCHER
> View attachment 214131


Brilliant


----------



## Laura1412

StacieJ said:


> T
> View attachment 214138
> he guys enjoying their new yard.


Lovely looking torts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> Who's @4jean?


Hello, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
Though it's a bit brighter than usual just now, the jellyfish are particularly active at the moment. 
Grab an armadillo and sit down, the one-legged leprechaun pirate substitute will fetch you a drink of choice. 
And a bit of cheese if you like. 
Jean is a friend and sometime reader/ contributor to the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Brilliant


I thank you. 
Much, much more to come.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Great thread and great sense of humor! I love this site


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> Great thread and great sense of humor! I love this site


Everyone welcome here. 
We hang out and then pop out to help torts and welcome people when we can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Other books by Tidgy's Dad

_
101 Dog's Eggs
There Has Been A Magnificent Mistake
1,000 Films to Fall Asleep In Before You Die
TV's Top Fifty Great Cheese Moments
Teach Your Tortoise Darts
Mole Machine Projects For Small Gardens 



_For Older Readers 

_
Eat Yourself Fat
Lose Weight With Extreme Shaving
Fazzazel : Pimp Your Farts
Bedroom Secrets of The Boardroom Batman.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Hehehe. Good post TD!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thank you.
> Much, much more to come.


Can't wait


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YVONNE
> You can pacify your wasps by putting a 50:50 mix of prosac and jam in a jar near the little rotters house.



Hell, if I had Prosac I certainly wouldn't waste it on the wasps!


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura1412 said:


> Brilliant



But the pet shop owner looks strangly like Adam, no? They must be brothers. Also, how does one actually squeeze the tortoise grabbers to close them around the tortoise?? Just wondering. . .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> But the pet shop owner looks strangly like Adam, no? They must be brothers. Also, how does one actually squeeze the tortoise grabbers to close them around the tortoise?? Just wondering. . .


Errrrrrrrrr....................
I'll explain later....................


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrrr....................
> I'll explain later....................



A likely story.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> A likely story.


Errrrmmmmm.............
Just got to nip out and buy some mackerel..................


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid !
> Just been doing some photos.
> haha.




Those are awesome!!!!

You guys look like so much fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Those are awesome!!!!
> 
> You guys look like so much fun!


We do have a good time together. 
When she's awake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GOOD ADVICE
Make sure you have a Tim Curry style 'Doctor Frank-n-Furter costume handy next to your front door so you can change into it if someone has a flat tyre and wants to use your house phone.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you later alligator!



Isn`t he cute ? But a little bit snappish..... Auutsch, he bites in my finger....
Bad alligator baby ! Go away and search your mommy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Isn`t he cute ? But a little bit snappish..... Auutsch, he bites in my finger....
> Bad alligator baby ! Go away and search your mommy !


Naughty alligator. 
Bite noses, not fingers! 
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that was because when you were a kid they hadn't invented movies yet.
> It really was a show.
> Oooooops, I'm in trouble now!



Yes. I think you are ! 
To offend a MOD is not a good idea....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes. I think you are !
> To offend a MOD is not a good idea....


She'll mock me back. 
It's only fair.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naughty alligator.
> Bite noses, not fingers!
> Good evening, Sabine.


Good evening Adam. I have to read the last pages.....
Saw funny pics of funny people.....
I`ll be back ......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *INTRODUCING*
> (dramatis personae)
> 
> MR. ADAM
> View attachment 214127
> 
> 
> ALFIE
> View attachment 214128
> 
> 
> MRS WIFEY
> View attachment 214129
> 
> 
> PET-SHOP OWNER
> View attachment 214130
> 
> 
> 
> THE TORTOISE-CATCHER
> View attachment 214131



Shame, shame, shame ! You forgot a character! What about the Tidgy Tort Devil ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Isn`t he cute ? But a little bit snappish..... Auutsch, he bites in my finger....
> Bad alligator baby ! Go away and search your mommy !



Ahhhhhh ! He found mommy ! Heeeeelp .......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Shame, shame, shame ! You forgot a character! What about the Tidgy Tort Devil ?


The Tidgy Tort Devil will be appearing later. 
She already snuck into one photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhh ! He found mommy ! Heeeeelp .......


Nice teeth!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice teeth!



Thank you ! She wants to try her "nice teeth" in my flesh !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! She wants to try her "nice teeth" in my flesh !!!!!


Offer her a sheep.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Offer her a sheep.



No ! The sheep are innocent ! I offer her a big T-Bone steak out off the fridge ....
Gosh ! She`s got it and is going away......
This is my new birthday !
I never tell an alligator baby again to search his mommy! I swear !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No ! The sheep are innocent ! I offer her a big T-Bone steak out off the fridge ....
> Gosh ! She`s got it and is going away......
> This is my new birthday !
> I never tell an alligator baby again to search his mommy! I swear !


Very wise. 
Never smile at a crocodile. 
You could try to get a vegetarian crocodile. 
After all, the CDR snow-leopard is vegan.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very wise.
> Never smile at a crocodile.
> You could try to get a vegetarian crocodile.
> After all, the CDR snow-leopard is vegan.



Never smile at a crocodile.

That is a good rhyme !


----------



## Bee62

*Never book a camel on your travel channel !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Never book a camel on your travel channel !*


At Berlin zoo an alligator,
Got on board a flying freighter,
It ate the pilot and the navigator,
And asked for more with mashed potato.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At Berlin zoo an alligator,
> Got on board a flying freighter,
> It ate the pilot and the navigator,
> And asked for more with mashed potato.



Great !

*What noise annoys a noisy oyster?
A noisy noise annoys a noisy oyster. *


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Great !
> 
> *What noise annoys a noisy oyster?
> A noisy noise annoys a noisy oyster. *


Slurp !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Slurp !


Good afternoon, Grandpa !
Slurping a Bud ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Great !
> 
> *What noise annoys a noisy oyster?
> A noisy noise annoys a noisy oyster. *


Very good. 
She sells sea-shells on the sea shore.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Slurp !



Good evening Grandpa Turtle ! How are you ?

Yes, "slurp" is the last noise an oysters hears ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good.
> She sells sea-shells on the sea shore.



Well done !

*Three witches watch three swatch watches.
Which witch watches which Swatch watch? *

Why do witches watch Swatch watches ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Well done !
> 
> *Three witches watch three swatch watches.
> Which witch watches which Swatch watch? *
> 
> Why do witches watch Swatch watches ????


Good question.
They wouldn't switch a Swatch.
Wait a Sekonda and I'll think of another answer.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good.
> She sells sea-shells on the sea shore.



Ha ! You forgot this:
*She's so selfish she should sell shellfish, 
but shellfish seldom sells. *

Gotcha !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ha ! You forgot this:
> *She's so selfish she should sell shellfish,
> but shellfish seldom sells. *
> 
> Gotcha !


You win.
I'm all washed up.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You win.
> I'm all washed up.



You give up easily....

Wanna fly ? Night owl and bat ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TOY ADVICE
Spaghetti bolognese makes excellent and realistic intestines for your severely injured Action Man/G.I. Joe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You give up easily....
> 
> Wanna fly ? Night owl and bat ?


Most people play to win. 
I like to do the opposite. 
Yep. 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most people play to win.
> I like to do the opposite.
> Yep.
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


UUUhhhhhhuuuuuu......................................... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4jean

Hi! I'm Jean. I used to visit the cold dark room often. I have not been in a long long time. I have a Greek tortoise named Francis and this forum has been crucial to me in learning how to care for him. I have just started getting back to it. Hopefully I'll be around more often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> View attachment 214170
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm Jean. I used to visit the cold dark room often. I have not been in a long long time. I have a Greek tortoise named Francis and this forum has been crucial to me in learning how to care for him. I have just started getting back to it. Hopefully I'll be around more often.


How lovely. 
Welcome back. 
And lots of love and kisses to Francis.
Greek's rule.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Jean,

welcome back and lovely greetings to Francis.
In which corner of the CDR have you wibbled for such a long time ? Adam told me you ( nobody ) can ever leave the CDR.

kind regards
Sabine


----------



## 4jean

Bee62 said:


> Hi Jean,
> 
> welcome back and lovely greetings to Francis.
> In which corner of the CDR have you wibbled for such a long time ? Adam told me you ( nobody ) can ever leave the CDR.
> 
> kind regards
> Sabine



Well Sabine,
I think I must have been hiding in the Northwest corner...but it was so dark I lost my bearings


----------



## 4jean

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely.
> Welcome back.
> And lots of love and kisses to Francis.
> Greek's rule.



Hi Adam,

Thank you for the warm welcome. Francis has dug himself in his cave for the night, but I will be sure to send him your regards first thing in the morning. And same to Tidgy from us!


----------



## Bee62

4jean said:


> Well Sabine,
> I think I must have been hiding in the Northwest corner...but it was so dark I lost my bearings



Glad you have found back ! 
How old is your Francis ? Can I have some pics ? Love tort pics.


----------



## Bee62

It`s bedtime for me. Counting my two sheep. One - two- ....... sleep !

Good night CDR, and hope not to read all the roommates in the morning again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome. Francis has dug himself in his cave for the night, but I will be sure to send him your regards first thing in the morning. And same to Tidgy from us!


Indeed.
Tidgy is also fast asleep. 
Or at least pretending to be. 
wifey, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It`s bedtime for me. Counting my two sheep. One - two- ....... sleep !
> 
> Good night CDR, and hope not to read all the roommates in the morning again


Nighty, night, nights, Sabine. 
I'll be up for a while yet. 
More of my book to do. 
Sleep well.


----------



## 4jean

Bee62 said:


> Glad you have found back !
> How old is your Francis ? Can I have some pics ? Love tort pics.



Francis is soon to be 3. I thought he was a she....until I was flashed last week during a soak ....so I am just getting used to the idea.




What kind of tortoise(s) do you have?

Jean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

4jean said:


> Francis is soon to be 3. I thought he was a she....until I was flashed last week during a soak ....so I am just getting used to the idea.
> View attachment 214173
> View attachment 214174
> 
> 
> What kind of tortoise(s) do you have?
> 
> Jean


Beautiful, smooth boy! 
Lucky about the name..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Photographs by wifey.




Armadillo Books. _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TALKING OF INTESTINES

If you ever need some body armour, it can be made cheaply out of sweetcorn kernels. 
If they're strong enough to travel unaltered through my body, i reckon they're strong enough to stop a few bullets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And i'm talking my grumbling tum-tum off to bed.
Night night, Roommates. 
Sleepeth thee well. 
Speak soon.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Thx Jean4 for posting a pic of yourself


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Grandpa !
> Slurping a Bud ?


No but almost time for a Bud !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Grandpa Turtle ! How are you ?
> 
> Yes, "slurp" is the last noise an oysters hears ....


Now doing great it's almost bed time !


----------



## Maitaimommy

You're a free man Gramps! Enjoy yourself


----------



## johnandjade

good morning gang! feeling a bit more human today, hope everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning gang! feeling a bit more human today, hope everyone is well


Good afternoon, John. 
Hmmmmm
Very quiet in here so far today.


----------



## Bee62

4jean said:


> Francis is soon to be 3. I thought he was a she....until I was flashed last week during a soak ....so I am just getting used to the idea.
> View attachment 214173
> View attachment 214174
> 
> 
> What kind of tortoise(s) do you have?
> 
> Jean



Hello Jean,

thank you for the pics. Francis is a cute, beautiful boy !
I own 4 sulcatas, 2 Redfoots and 2 Testudo hermanni.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty, night, nights, Sabine.
> I'll be up for a while yet.
> More of my book to do.
> Sleep well.



Thank you ! I will ( sleep good )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I will ( sleep good )


Good morning, Sabine.
I must watch Game of Thrones, today!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TALKING OF INTESTINES
> 
> If you ever need some body armour, it can be made cheaply out of sweetcorn kernels.
> If they're strong enough to travel unaltered through my body, i reckon they're strong enough to stop a few bullets.



Where do you get these silly things from ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Where do you get these silly things from ???


Some are my fevered imagination. 
Some are from a magazine called 'Viz' .


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good morning gang! feeling a bit more human today, hope everyone is well



Hello John,

do you felt "unhuman" ? When ? Why ???????

Du bist ein guter Mensch, paß auf dich auf.
( You are a good human , take care of yourself. )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Hmmmmm
> Very quiet in here so far today.



Hahhhh, the silence is over ..... I am coming ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hahhhh, the silence is over ..... I am coming ......


Indeed.
I could hear the buzzing before you got here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Sabine.
> I must watch Game of Thrones, today!



Good afternoon Adam. Do you slept well ? Is it still so hot in Morocco ?
Have fun with the episode of games of thrones. Unfortunately I never watched it. But I watched all episodes of "The walking dead".


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some are my fevered imagination.
> Some are from a magazine called 'Viz' .



Splendid !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Do you slept well ? Is it still so hot in Morocco ?
> Have fun with the episode of games of thrones. Unfortunately I never watched it. But I watched all episodes of "The walking dead".


I watch pretty much only Doctor Who, GOT and some movies. 
Oh, and a bit of sport. 
Today's Doctor Who is 'Timeflight' Part 4, which is rubbish.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> I could hear the buzzing before you got here.



Bees have to buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bees have to buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !


I thought in Germany they made a different noise ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought in Germany they made a different noise ?



Yes, indeed, but I adapted me .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ADVICE FOR NEW MOTHERS
Estimate the size your child will be when fully grown and christen them "Small', "Medium", "Large", or "Extra Large" accordingly. 
When they are older they will thus have their names sewn into their clothing automatically.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Do you slept well ? Is it still so hot in Morocco ?
> Have fun with the episode of games of thrones. Unfortunately I never watched it. But I watched all episodes of "The walking dead".


Bit cooler in Morocco today, about 32°C which is quite chilly really. 
Must pop out to buy a potato while it's cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@JSWallace 
Jane, are you okay ?
I have seen you lurking about, but not posting.
Lurk lurk. 
Hope you are okay. 
You don't have to give the medal back, you know.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit cooler in Morocco today, about 32°C which is quite chilly really.
> Must pop out to buy a potato while it's cool.



32C in Germany will be hot.

Good purchase ! Buy two potatoes and you have one left for tomorrow !
See you later:



*Donkeynator !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 32C in Germany will be hot.
> 
> Good purchase ! Buy two potatoes and you have one left for tomorrow !
> See you later:
> View attachment 214194
> 
> 
> *Donkeynator !*


But two potatoes is twice the weight! 
Hmmmm.
It's cooler today, i'll give it a go. 
C u later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back. 
Bought 3  potaties
1 onion
1 tomato
4 milks
2 bread
and some prickly pear fruits for the Tidge.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Maitaimommy said:


> You're a free man Gramps! Enjoy yourself


Nope! I'm married , there goes my freedom !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Alfie says, " Read the ongoing story, 'Esio Trot' at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
for a more uninterrupted version as it develops."

ARMADILLO BOOKS

Published by the Insectivore Group
Insectivore Books Ltd, The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum
Insectivore Group (USA), Inc, The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum
Insectivore Books Germany Ltd, The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum
Insectivore Books Morocco Ltd, The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum
Insectivore Books Turkey (P) Ltd, The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum
Insectivore Group (Canada) Ltd, cur The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum.
Insectivore Books (Scotland) (Pty) Ltd, The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum
And Wales. Maybe.

Insectivore Books Ltd, Registered Offices, The Cold Dark Room, Tortoise Forum.

www.tortoiseforum.org

First published by Adam 2017
Published in Armadillo Books 2017
This edition has been produced exclusively for Cold Dark Roomers 2017
1

Text copyright Tidgy's Dad with apologies to Roald Dahl, 2017
Photographs copyright wifey with apologies to Quentin Blake 2017
All rights reserved

The amoral right of the author and photographer has been asserted

Set in whatever this font is.

Made and typed in Morocco by my hands plc

Except in the United States of America, this book is not sold subject to the condition that it shall not, by way of trade or otherwise, be lent, hired out, or otherwise circulated without the publisher's prior consent in any form of binding or cover other than any you want to glue to it if you can be bothered to print it off which is highly unlikely, I would have thought., oh, and without a similar condition including this condition being imposed on the subsequent purchaser. or something.

British Library Cataloguing not in Publication Data
A CIP catalogue for this book is unavailable from the British Library

ISBN 0-013-220965-X


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*To All My Lovely Roommates.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope! I'm married , there goes my freedom !


Good morning, Grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Grandpa.


Great morning to you ! But everybody else seems to be sleeping !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great morning to you ! But everybody else seems to be sleeping !


Yes, rather lonely in here today after a very busy day yesterday.
I think John's still suffering after his weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

garage cleaning!



i have a baby cow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*


Author's Note
*

Many moons ago, when I was just a little thing, we had two Greek tortoises, Speedy, the small male and Gonzales, a large female, that we kept in the garden and hibernated using the Blue Peter method. In those days, a pet tortoise was a common sight crawling about on the family lawn or in the back yard. You could buy them quite cheaply in any pet-shop and they were considered to be the least troublesome of all childhood pets as you pretty much just left them to get on with it, and, of course, they were quite harmless unless you were a tomato. (which everyone fed them, back then). 
Tortoises used to be brought into England (and probably Wales, Scotland and Ireland, too, one supposes) by the thousand, packed in crates and they came mostly from North Africa and particularly Morocco, I suspect. But half a lifetime ago now, a new law was passed that made it illegal to bring any of these tortoises into the country. This was not done to protect us. The little tortoise was not a danger to anybody non-vegetable in origin. It was done purely out of kindness to the tortoise itself and not even to protect the dandelions. You see, the traders who brought them in used to cram hundreds of them tightly into packing cases and socks without food and water and in such horrible conditions that a great many of them always died on the sea-journey over. So rather than allow this cruelty to go on, the Government stopped the whole business forcing the Moroccans to sell their tortoises cheaply to their own people or make them into banjos and fire bellows for tourists. 
The things you are going to read about in this story all happened in the days when anyone could go out and buy a nice little tortoise from a pet shop.
Except slightly confused......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> garage cleaning!
> View attachment 214249
> 
> 
> i have a baby cow


You look like a fighter pilot. 
or an alien off of "Star Trek".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-sussex-40793119
Turtles stop planes.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> garage cleaning!
> View attachment 214249
> 
> 
> i have a baby cow


We forgive you but only cause of your T- shirt !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP FOR RESTAURATEURS 
To divert attention from your food being tasteless, bland and overpriced, serve it on an oversized, wavy, oblong plate.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have been in Buckinghamshire for a couple of days. First we visited JoesDad's relatives ... and today we went to

Bletchley Park where the code-breakers who cracked the Enigma machine and other cyphers in World War II were based. 

Afterwards we went to The National Museum of Computing which is next door. 

Both were absolutely fascinating and not just for industry geeks like me. JoesDad really enjoyed it too. 

NMoC does a guided tour which we joined. Good for the extra information 

It was a bit of a trip down memory lane for all the adults, especially those of us who had spent time in computer rooms. There was plenty for those who had grown up with computer games through the decades too. 

It's hard to imagine that this disk only holds 4megabytes - one digital photo!



And this is Colossus - or a reconstruction of it anyway - the original code breaking machine. 



And this is WITCH (Wolverhampton Instrument for Teaching Computing) which was originally used at Harwell Nuclear Labs before being donated to Wolverhampton Technical College for teaching. It's just as well it didn't go to Birmingham  It still works after 70 years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have been in Buckinghamshire for a couple of days. First we visited JoesDad's relatives ... and today we went to
> 
> Bletchley Park where the code-breakers who cracked the Enigma machine and other cyphers in World War II were based.
> 
> Afterwards we went to The National Museum of Computing which is next door.
> 
> Both were absolutely fascinating and not just for industry geeks like me. JoesDad really enjoyed it too.
> 
> NMoC does a guided tour which we joined. Good for the extra information
> 
> It was a bit of a trip down memory lane for all the adults, especially those of us who had spent time in computer rooms. There was plenty for those who had grown up with computer games through the decades too.
> 
> It's hard to imagine that this disk only holds 4megabytes - one digital photo!
> View attachment 214251
> 
> 
> And this is Colossus - or a reconstruction of it anyway - the original code breaking machine.
> View attachment 214252
> 
> 
> And this is WITCH (Wolverhampton Instrument for Teaching Computing) which was originally used at Harwell Nuclear Labs before being donated to Wolverhampton Technical College for teaching. It's just as well it didn't go to Birmingham  It still works after 70 years.
> View attachment 214253


I've never actually been there, though I've read a lot about it. 
Fascinating stuff.
Good evening, Linda, nice to see you're still having lots of fun.


----------



## JoesMum

Tomorrow is JoesDad's birthday. He gets to be older than me for the next 6.5 months again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tomorrow is JoesDad's birthday. He gets to be older than me for the next 6.5 months again


Tomorrow is not my birthday. 
But wish JoesDad a very special happy birthday from me. 
And ask him politely for some cake for me as well, please.


----------



## JoesMum

I have subscribed to the Esio Trot thread in the app so I can find it easily 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have subscribed to the Esio Trot thread in the app so I can find it easily
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


Thank you. 
It is a work in progress and may take years and cost thousands of lives. 
On a budget of sixpence.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @JSWallace
> Jane, are you okay ?
> I have seen you lurking about, but not posting.
> Lurk lurk.
> Hope you are okay.
> You don't have to give the medal back, you know.


Hey Adam, yes I am ok ( I think!). Have some issues going on in my life that have made me sort of silent, that doesn't really make sense does it! Thank you for caring, I really appreciate it..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hey Adam, yes I am ok ( I think!). Have some issues going on in my life that have made me sort of silent, that doesn't really make sense does it! Thank you for caring, I really appreciate it..


I won't pry. 
Hope everything is resolved quickly and with the best possible outcome. 
Love and available in PM if you need me. 
Adam.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't pry.
> Hope everything is resolved quickly and with the best possible outcome.
> Love and available in PM if you need me.
> Adam.


Hey thanks, I might do that if it's ok with you..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hey thanks, I might do that if it's ok with you..


Absolutely. 
Not that I can promise to be of much help. 
But discretion is assured.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Old Fred Fernackerpants wandered round the town,
Sometimes with his trousers up and sometimes with them down.
And when they were up, they were up,
And when they were down they were down,
And when they were only half way up he got arrested.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.


Oh, good evening, ccl Bee 
Sorry, been watching a film commentary. 
How are you this fine evening ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, good evening, ccl Bee
> Sorry, been watching a film commentary.
> How are you this fine evening ?



I am fine !
I am waiting for a book to be continued. I think it is written by some Adam... ?
In the meanwhile I`ve wrote something for you and all our CDR members.
Please excuse or correct faults, because I am no native English speaker ...
And here it is:

The tiny little tortoise

A tiny, little tortoise was going to town,
a tiny, little tortoise wants to lay her money down.

She gets up very early, she`s hurrying to town,
she couldn`t wait no longer to lay her money down.

She crawls through bushes, climbs montains up and down.
she could`t wait no longer to lay her money down.

She reaches the big city, she`s looking all around,
she could`t wait no longer to lay her money down.

She found the Tortoises Bank, but what she saw makes her frown,
she could`t wait no longer to lay her money dow.

She knocks on the door, but the bank was closed and down,
she could`t wait no longer to lay her money dow.

She thought that is no pitty, I`m going home and now,
I can wait a year longer to lay my money down.




written by Sabine Lebensieg, August 2017, the 2.
All rights reserved to the author


----------



## Bee62

You can search the whole I-Net.
I wrote this little rhyme by myself. I swear.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> I am fine !
> I am waiting for a book to be continued. I think it is written by some Adam... ?
> In the meanwhile I`ve wrote something for you and all our CDR members.
> Please excuse or correct faults, because I am no native English speaker ...
> And here it is:
> 
> The tiny little tortoise
> 
> A tiny, little tortoise was going to town,
> a tiny, little tortoise wants to lay her money down.
> 
> She gets up very early, she`s hurrying to town,
> she couldn`t wait no longer to lay her money down.
> 
> She crawls through bushes, climbs montains up and down.
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money down.
> 
> She reaches the big city, she`s looking all around,
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money down.
> 
> She found the Tortoises Bank, but what she saw makes her frown,
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money dow.
> 
> She knocks on the door, but the bank was closed and down,
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money dow.
> 
> She thought that is no pitty, I`m going home and now,
> I can wait a year longer to lay my money down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> written by Sabine Lebensieg, August 2017, the 2.
> All rights reserved to the author




That's cute!! Nicely done too!!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> That's cute!! Nicely done too!!



Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am fine !
> I am waiting for a book to be continued. I think it is written by some Adam... ?
> In the meanwhile I`ve wrote something for you and all our CDR members.
> Please excuse or correct faults, because I am no native English speaker ...
> And here it is:
> 
> The tiny little tortoise
> 
> A tiny, little tortoise was going to town,
> a tiny, little tortoise wants to lay her money down.
> 
> She gets up very early, she`s hurrying to town,
> she couldn`t wait no longer to lay her money down.
> 
> She crawls through bushes, climbs montains up and down.
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money down.
> 
> She reaches the big city, she`s looking all around,
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money down.
> 
> She found the Tortoises Bank, but what she saw makes her frown,
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money dow.
> 
> She knocks on the door, but the bank was closed and down,
> she could`t wait no longer to lay her money dow.
> 
> She thought that is no pitty, I`m going home and now,
> I can wait a year longer to lay my money down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> written by Sabine Lebensieg, August 2017, the 2.
> All rights reserved to the author


Most excellent, Sabine.
i love the rhythm and fluidity in particular.
The tenses vary a bit between present continuous, simple present and past when just sticking to one would have been better.
Mountains. Pity. 
A really lovely thing that I shall treasure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You can search the whole I-Net.
> I wrote this little rhyme by myself. I swear.


I won't bother searching, I absolutely believe and trust you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most excellent, Sabine.
> i love the rhythm and fluidity in particular.
> The tenses vary a bit between present continuous, simple present and past when just sticking to one would have been better.
> Mountains. Pity.
> A really lovely thing that I shall treasure.



Thank you. Please treasure it.
Do you know that I write books and stories too ? I`ve done this since I was a child of 10 years.
I wrote western stories, wild horse stories and scary vampire stories too.
My two books I wrote depend on a true story of a cat that was a pet and was neglected by her owners and so she has to live wild.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. Please treasure it.
> Do you know that I write books and stories too ? I`ve done this since I am a child of 10 years.
> I wrote western stories, wild horse stories and scary vampire stories too.
> My two books I wrote depend on a true story of a cat that was a pet and was neglected by her owners and so she has to live wild.


Sounds fascinating. 
I also write a lot. 
But I've never written about any of those subjects, not my idiom. 
But i have enjoyed reading books on these themes.


----------



## Bee62

Tomorrow I post pics of my two books. That you believe me.
But my books are written in German.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today is (was) the 1st of August and for those of you who have the Tortoise Forum calendar, you will see that this month's tortoise and the winner of the competition outright is Kristoff.
Remembering absent friends 
Lena was a great mate for those few months and is now settling into her new home in Denmark.
I hope that she will post an update to us soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow I post pics of my two books. That you believe me.
> But my books are written in German.


Of course I believe you. 
Look forward to it.


----------



## Bee62

Now it`s bedtime for me. Have to get up really early tomorrow.
Tomorrow ? 
*
Today !!!!!!!!!!!*

Night, night Adam and all roommates in your corners of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now it`s bedtime for me. Have to get up really early tomorrow.
> Tomorrow ?
> *
> Today !!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Night, night Adam and all roommates in your corners of the CDR.


Nos da, Sabine. 
Which reminds me, Lyn is still missing.
Do they have Leprechauns in Wales, I wonder ?
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SAVE MONEY ON PHONE BILLS
Promise to ring people at specific times and then don't. 
They'll ring you to see what's wrong, at which point you can have your original planned conversation at their expense.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> 32C in Germany will be hot.
> 
> Good purchase ! Buy two potatoes and you have one left for tomorrow !
> See you later:
> View attachment 214194
> 
> 
> *Donkeynator !*


ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Sabine.
> Which reminds me, Lyn is still missing.
> Do they have Leprechauns in Wales, I wonder ?
> Sleep well.



Isn't Lyn the one who used to do puns with you? I hope she's ok.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Isn't Lyn the one who used to do puns with you? I hope she's ok.


Yeah, she stopped posting nearly a month ago, though she was on the forum last a while later. 
She gets computer problems, so hopefully it's just that, she's missed a week or two before, but never this long. 
I really hope that she and Lola (her 3 legged leopard) are okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, an early night for me, as tomorrow is Shrubbery Day. 
Another photo-shoot for Esio Trot. 
Good night, Roommates. 
May you dream of nice sweet dreamy-things. 
And me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy all. I figurin' this helps 'plain me gettin' all done with my schoolin' early. 

Alcohol boosts recall of earlier learning, study suggests
24 Jul 2017, 07:51 AM

Having a glass of wine. (© WavebreakmediaMicro / Fotolia)
Drinking alcohol improves memory for information learned before the drinking episode began, new research suggests.

In the University of Exeter study, 88 social drinkers were given a word-learning task. Participants were then split in two groups at random and told either to drink as much as they liked (the average was four units) or not to drink at all.

The next day, they all did the same task again -- and those who had drunk alcohol remembered more of what they had learned.

The researchers are keen to stress that this limited positive effect should be considered alongside the well-established negative effects of excessive alcohol on memory and mental and physical health.

"Our research not only showed that those who drank alcohol did better when repeating the word-learning task, but that this effect was stronger among those who drank more," said Professor Celia Morgan, of the University of Exeter.

"The causes of this effect are not fully understood, but the leading explanation is that alcohol blocks the learning of new information and therefore the brain has more resources available to lay down other recently learned information into long-term memory.

"The theory is that the hippocampus -- the brain area really important in memory -- switches to 'consolidating' memories, transferring from short into longer-term memory."

The effect noted by the researchers has been shown under laboratory conditions before, but this is the first study to test it in a natural setting, with people drinking in their homes.

There was also a second task which involved looking at images on a screen.

This task was completed once after the drinkers had drunk alcohol and again the following day, and the results did not reveal significant differences in memory performance post-drinking.

The study's participants were 31 males and 57 females, aged 18-53.

Story Source:

The above story is based on materials provided by University of Exeter. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.

Journal Reference:

Molly Carlyle, Nicolas Dumay, Karen Roberts, Amy McAndrew, Tobias Stevens, Will Lawn, Celia J. A. Morgan. Improved memory for information learnt before alcohol use in social drinkers tested in a naturalistic setting. Scientific Reports, 2017; 7 (1) DOI: 10.1038/s41598-017-06305-w


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Love your poem Sabine


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!!

happy birthday joes dad 

0830, im officially on holiday from work


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SAVE MONEY ON PHONE BILLS
> Promise to ring people at specific times and then don't.
> They'll ring you to see what's wrong, at which point you can have your original planned conversation at their expense.



This is outdated !  I have a flat rate for internet and telephone calls. I could talk the whole day long on the phone but I would`t.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, an early night for me, as tomorrow is Shrubbery Day.
> Another photo-shoot for Esio Trot.
> Good night, Roommates.
> May you dream of nice sweet dreamy-things.
> And me.



Hmmmm, I thought you are a nice sweet dream thing ....


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> ADORABLE!!!!



Thank you ! Donkeys are cute and mostly kind.
But when they are angry they can bite like a camel....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Love your poem Sabine



Good morning Linda.
Thank you very much ! I am proud because of *your* praise.

Happy birthday Joes Dad ! I wish you luck and health and have a nice day !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!!
> 
> happy birthday joes dad
> 
> 0830, im officially on holiday from work



Good morning Mr. Holiday man.
Enjoy your "off duty" time. 
Have a nice day !!


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy all. I figurin' this helps 'plain me gettin' all done with my schoolin' early.
> 
> Alcohol boosts recall of earlier learning, study suggests
> 24 Jul 2017, 07:51 AM
> 
> Having a glass of wine. (© WavebreakmediaMicro / Fotolia)
> Drinking alcohol improves memory for information learned before the drinking episode began, new research suggests.
> 
> In the University of Exeter study, 88 social drinkers were given a word-learning task. Participants were then split in two groups at random and told either to drink as much as they liked (the average was four units) or not to drink at all.
> 
> The next day, they all did the same task again -- and those who had drunk alcohol remembered more of what they had learned.
> 
> The researchers are keen to stress that this limited positive effect should be considered alongside the well-established negative effects of excessive alcohol on memory and mental and physical health.
> 
> "Our research not only showed that those who drank alcohol did better when repeating the word-learning task, but that this effect was stronger among those who drank more," said Professor Celia Morgan, of the University of Exeter.
> 
> "The causes of this effect are not fully understood, but the leading explanation is that alcohol blocks the learning of new information and therefore the brain has more resources available to lay down other recently learned information into long-term memory.
> 
> "The theory is that the hippocampus -- the brain area really important in memory -- switches to 'consolidating' memories, transferring from short into longer-term memory."
> 
> The effect noted by the researchers has been shown under laboratory conditions before, but this is the first study to test it in a natural setting, with people drinking in their homes.
> 
> There was also a second task which involved looking at images on a screen.
> 
> This task was completed once after the drinkers had drunk alcohol and again the following day, and the results did not reveal significant differences in memory performance post-drinking.
> 
> The study's participants were 31 males and 57 females, aged 18-53.
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above story is based on materials provided by University of Exeter. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> Molly Carlyle, Nicolas Dumay, Karen Roberts, Amy McAndrew, Tobias Stevens, Will Lawn, Celia J. A. Morgan. Improved memory for information learnt before alcohol use in social drinkers tested in a naturalistic setting. Scientific Reports, 2017; 7 (1) DOI: 10.1038/s41598-017-06305-w



Na dann prost ! ( cheers )


Albanisch: Gëzuar!
Arabisch: Shereve!
Armenisch: Genatsoot!
Baluchi (Iran): Vashi!
Baskisch: Osasuna!
Bretonisch: Iermat!
Bulgarisch: Na zdrave!
Chinesisch: Gom bui! (Kantonesisch), Gan bei! (Mandarin)
Dänisch: Skål!
Englisch: Cheers!
Estnisch: Terviseks!
Finnisch: Kippis!
Französisch: Santé!
Georgisch: Vakhtanguri!
Griechisch: Jámas!
Grönländisch: Kasugta!
Hawaianisch: Mahalu!
Hebräisch: Le'chájim!
Hindi (Indien): Mubarik!
Holländisch: Proost!, Op uw gezonheid!
Indonesisch, Malayisch: Selamat minum!
Irisch: Slàinte!
Gälisch (Irland, Schottland): Sláinte!
Isländisch: Skål!
Italienisch: Salute!
Japanisch: Kanpai!
Jiddisch: Mazel tov!
Katalanisch: Salut!
Lettisch: Uz veselibu!
Libanesisch: Kesak!
Littauisch: I sueikata!
Maltesisch: Sacha! Aviva!
Nigerianisch: Mogba!
Norwegisch: Skål!
Persisch: Salam ati!
Polnisch: (Na) zdrowie!
Portugiesisch: Saúde! (Galizisch), Tim-tim! (Brasilien)
Rätoromanisch: Viva!
Rumänisch: Noroc!
Russisch: Vashe zdorovie!
Schwedisch: Skål!
Serbokroatisch: ´ivjeli!
Somalisch: Auguryo!
Spanisch: Salud!
Tagalog (Philippinen): Mabuhay!
Thailändisch: Chokdee!
Tschechisch: Na zdraví!
Türkisch: Serefe!
Ungarisch: Egészségére!
Urdu (Pakistan): Djam!
Walisisch: Iechyd da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy all. I figurin' this helps 'plain me gettin' all done with my schoolin' early.
> 
> Alcohol boosts recall of earlier learning, study suggests
> 24 Jul 2017, 07:51 AM
> 
> Having a glass of wine. (© WavebreakmediaMicro / Fotolia)
> Drinking alcohol improves memory for information learned before the drinking episode began, new research suggests.
> 
> In the University of Exeter study, 88 social drinkers were given a word-learning task. Participants were then split in two groups at random and told either to drink as much as they liked (the average was four units) or not to drink at all.
> 
> The next day, they all did the same task again -- and those who had drunk alcohol remembered more of what they had learned.
> 
> The researchers are keen to stress that this limited positive effect should be considered alongside the well-established negative effects of excessive alcohol on memory and mental and physical health.
> 
> "Our research not only showed that those who drank alcohol did better when repeating the word-learning task, but that this effect was stronger among those who drank more," said Professor Celia Morgan, of the University of Exeter.
> 
> "The causes of this effect are not fully understood, but the leading explanation is that alcohol blocks the learning of new information and therefore the brain has more resources available to lay down other recently learned information into long-term memory.
> 
> "The theory is that the hippocampus -- the brain area really important in memory -- switches to 'consolidating' memories, transferring from short into longer-term memory."
> 
> The effect noted by the researchers has been shown under laboratory conditions before, but this is the first study to test it in a natural setting, with people drinking in their homes.
> 
> There was also a second task which involved looking at images on a screen.
> 
> This task was completed once after the drinkers had drunk alcohol and again the following day, and the results did not reveal significant differences in memory performance post-drinking.
> 
> The study's participants were 31 males and 57 females, aged 18-53.
> 
> Story Source:
> 
> The above story is based on materials provided by University of Exeter. Note: Materials may be edited for content and length.
> 
> Journal Reference:
> 
> Molly Carlyle, Nicolas Dumay, Karen Roberts, Amy McAndrew, Tobias Stevens, Will Lawn, Celia J. A. Morgan. Improved memory for information learnt before alcohol use in social drinkers tested in a naturalistic setting. Scientific Reports, 2017; 7 (1) DOI: 10.1038/s41598-017-06305-w


Howdy, Ken 
Hmmmmmm..
I can see a lot of experimenting will be necessary for me to test this assertion. 
Oh, the things I do for science.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Love your poem Sabine


Great wasn't it ?
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!!
> 
> happy birthday joes dad
> 
> 0830, im officially on holiday from work


Good morning, John.
Not spoken enough recently, so i suggest you spend all your time off in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm, I thought you are a nice sweet dream thing ....


Indeed I am. 
Silly me. 
Just being modest ?
Good morning, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! Donkeys are cute and mostly kind.
> But when they are angry they can bite like a camel....


Only once have a been kicked by a donkey. 
That was in the countryside near here, where they have no running water so every day, you go down the hill to the well with a donkey with two water containers strapped ti its sides, and bring the water back up to the house. I was foolishly walking behind the donkey, patted it's rear and it gave me a good reverse kick. 
Serves me right for patting a girl's behind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Na dann prost ! ( cheers )
> 
> 
> Albanisch: Gëzuar!
> Arabisch: Shereve!
> Armenisch: Genatsoot!
> Baluchi (Iran): Vashi!
> Baskisch: Osasuna!
> Bretonisch: Iermat!
> Bulgarisch: Na zdrave!
> Chinesisch: Gom bui! (Kantonesisch), Gan bei! (Mandarin)
> Dänisch: Skål!
> Englisch: Cheers!
> Estnisch: Terviseks!
> Finnisch: Kippis!
> Französisch: Santé!
> Georgisch: Vakhtanguri!
> Griechisch: Jámas!
> Grönländisch: Kasugta!
> Hawaianisch: Mahalu!
> Hebräisch: Le'chájim!
> Hindi (Indien): Mubarik!
> Holländisch: Proost!, Op uw gezonheid!
> Indonesisch, Malayisch: Selamat minum!
> Irisch: Slàinte!
> Gälisch (Irland, Schottland): Sláinte!
> Isländisch: Skål!
> Italienisch: Salute!
> Japanisch: Kanpai!
> Jiddisch: Mazel tov!
> Katalanisch: Salut!
> Lettisch: Uz veselibu!
> Libanesisch: Kesak!
> Littauisch: I sueikata!
> Maltesisch: Sacha! Aviva!
> Nigerianisch: Mogba!
> Norwegisch: Skål!
> Persisch: Salam ati!
> Polnisch: (Na) zdrowie!
> Portugiesisch: Saúde! (Galizisch), Tim-tim! (Brasilien)
> Rätoromanisch: Viva!
> Rumänisch: Noroc!
> Russisch: Vashe zdorovie!
> Schwedisch: Skål!
> Serbokroatisch: ´ivjeli!
> Somalisch: Auguryo!
> Spanisch: Salud!
> Tagalog (Philippinen): Mabuhay!
> Thailändisch: Chokdee!
> Tschechisch: Na zdraví!
> Türkisch: Serefe!
> Ungarisch: Egészségére!
> Urdu (Pakistan): Djam!
> Walisisch: Iechyd da!


Goodness, you've obviously got too much time on your hands as well! 
I particularly like the German for the different languages. 
Walisisch for Welsh, for example.


----------



## JoesMum

My turn for a wasp sting 

Treated with vinegar and I have taken an antihistamine tablet as I react badly to them. 

I was wrestling with my neighbour's Wisteria that's trying to take over her house. She needs to get a gardener. I don't know how her late husband kept it under control, but I can't. It's growing under the tiles on the walls of the house and damaging the fascia round the roof.

And Sabine will notice that I wear my wedding ring on my left hand as is traditional in the UK. I believe the Germans wear their wedding ring on the right hand


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 214310
> 
> My turn for a wasp sting
> 
> Treated with vinegar and I have taken an antihistamine tablet as I react badly to them.
> 
> I was wrestling with my neighbour's Wisteria that's trying to take over her house. She needs to get a gardener. I don't know how her late husband kept it under control, but I can't. It's growing under the tiles on the walls of the house and damaging the fascia round the roof.
> 
> And Sabine will notice that I wear my wedding ring on my left hand as is traditional in the UK. I believe the Germans wear their wedding ring on the right hand


OUCHIE! 
That looks very painful. 
Perhaps control is not possible, removal might be necessary ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OUCHIE!
> That looks very painful.
> Perhaps control is not possible, removal might be necessary ?


That's my thought. I need to suggest it to her daughter (who doesn't live locally)

I can keep up with cutting the lawns for her, but the rest of the garden is very high maintenance. Ours isn't - quite deliberately - so I think a gardener will still be required to sort that out and make it more manageable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP FOR SLEEPERS 
Put a miner's hat on before you go to bed.
This not only can provide you with light in case of emergency but will protect you from unexpected falls of plaster from the ceiling. 
I know this works from my own experience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Waiting patientlyish for wifey to surface.
i need her to take some photos! 
Wonder if Roald Dahl had this problem with Quentin Blake.
Tidgy's up, but she's a terrible photographer.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 214310
> 
> My turn for a wasp sting
> 
> Treated with vinegar and I have taken an antihistamine tablet as I react badly to them.
> 
> I was wrestling with my neighbour's Wisteria that's trying to take over her house. She needs to get a gardener. I don't know how her late husband kept it under control, but I can't. It's growing under the tiles on the walls of the house and damaging the fascia round the roof.
> 
> And Sabine will notice that I wear my wedding ring on my left hand as is traditional in the UK. I believe the Germans wear their wedding ring on the right hand



Yes we do ( wearing the wedding ring on the right hand ).

The juice of an oinion is very good against a wasp or bee sting, and to cool it.
Get well soon. ( Gute Besserung )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, you've obviously got too much time on your hands as well!
> I particularly like the German for the different languages.
> Walisisch for Welsh, for example.



Mayby I had ( too much time ) but sometimes it`s only one click and copy and paste.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TIP FOR SLEEPERS
> Put a miner's hat on before you go to bed.
> This not only can provide you with light in case of emergency but will protect you from unexpected falls of plaster from the ceiling.
> I know this works from my own experience.



I`ve tried it, but I could`t sleep with that hat on. 
I have no fear that the ceiling is falling on me, but I have fear that the sky could fall on me ......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Waiting patientlyish for wifey to surface.
> i need her to take some photos!
> Wonder if Roald Dahl had this problem with Quentin Blake.
> Tidgy's up, but she's a terrible photographer.



Teach Tidgy in photography ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve tried it, but I could`t sleep with that hat on.
> I have no fear that the ceiling is falling on me, but I have fear that the sky could fall on me ......


I prop the sky up with mountains. 
Generally works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Teach Tidgy in photography ....


I did try but she'll only take selfies.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prop the sky up with mountains.
> Generally works.



And when there are none ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And when there are none ?


Then I would wear my miner's hat.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did try but she'll only take selfies.



Take away her selfie stick ! Foolish girl !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AN IDEA FOR DRIVERS
To enable you to find your car quickly in the car park just let down all the tyres. 
When you return simply look for the car that is much lower than all the others.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then I would wear my miner's hat.



Okay, that makes sense !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay, that makes sense !


I am nothing if not logical.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> AN IDEA FOR DRIVERS
> To enable you to find your car quickly in the car park just let down all the tyres.
> When you return simply look for the car that is much lower than all the others.



Outdated !
Since the SUV has been invented all other cars are lower.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Outdated !
> Since the SUV has been invented all other cars are lower.....


Yes, but yours would be the lowest.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but yours would be the lowest.



Okay, you won !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am nothing if not logical.



Are not all English people logical every time .... ???
Upps..... and I am away .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Are not all English people logical every time .... ???
> Upps..... and I am away .....


No, the English can be illogical, eccentric and silly sometimes. 
But not me, of course.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, the English can be illogical, eccentric and silly sometimes.
> But not me, of course.



No, of course not you !


----------



## Bee62

Wisdom of me:

... and always remember: This day is the first day of the rest of your life !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wisdom of me:
> 
> ... and always remember: This day is the first day of the rest of your life !


And treat it as though it were your last.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And treat it as though it were your last.



Wise said ! I try this every day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wise said ! I try this every day.


One day it will be true. 
But hopefully not for a while yet.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Nope! I'm married , there goes my freedom !



Yup! Marriage sucks! That's why alot of married people are on the prowl lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> Yup! Marriage sucks! That's why alot of married people are on the prowl lol


Good morning.
I would be happily married if wifey got herself out of bed and took some photos!


----------



## Bee62

Maitaimommy said:


> Yup! Marriage sucks! That's why alot of married people are on the prowl lol


Marriages are a dying out dinosaurier, I think.
Or will get seldom.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning.
> I would be happily married if wifey got herself out of bed and took some photos!



Make her a fresh coffe and a nice breakfast. I think that`ll work ( to be a good husband and to get her out off bed )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Make her a fresh coffe and a nice breakfast. I think that`ll work ( to be a good husband and to get her out off bed )


If I wake her up, I die.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I wake her up, I die.



I believe ! 
But not with a breakfast in front of her bed. No woman can resist a breakfast in bed ( but me. I hate breakfast in bed )


----------



## Bee62

It is time for my afternoon lunch ( two eggs and a yummy fresh coffee with milk ).
Be back in half an hour. 
Hope that you are still alive !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is time for my afternoon lunch ( two eggs and a yummy fresh coffee with milk ).
> Be back in half an hour.
> Hope that you are still alive !


Enjoy lunch.
I just made some fresh coffee and it did the trick, wifey shot out of bed and asked for some.
So now i feed her, pay her compliments and then thrust the camera upon her. 
In an hour or two i should be able to start. 
Tidgy's now gone for siesta.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Bad experiences have led me to this very sad conclusion. Thx for not attacking me for sharing my opinion like they do on other forums


----------



## Maitaimommy

I think people realize it is unnecessary these days!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> Bad experiences have led me to this very sad conclusion. Thx for not attacking me for sharing my opinion like they do on other forums


You are entitled to your opinion. 
i will only attack you if you say bad things about cheese.
I think marriage is great for some and not for others, we are all different beasts.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Lol. I agree! Very few married folks are actually happy tho. Being "confined' and "locked in" to a demanding nagger is super scary! Yikes!!!! 
I like being on here because I don't have to worry about that....yay!
And the non americans are way less judgemental and chill


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> Lol. I agree! Very few married folks are actually happy tho. Being "confined' and "locked in" to a demanding nagger is super scary! Yikes!!!!
> I like being on here because I don't have to worry about that....yay!
> And the non americans are way less judgemental and chill


There's some very chilled American folks on here, too. 
And i think wifey copes with being confined and locked in to a demanding nagger.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Haha, it's usually the female that nags and demands but good for you for taking one for the team


----------



## JoesMum

Maitaimommy said:


> Lol. I agree! Very few married folks are actually happy tho. Being "confined' and "locked in" to a demanding nagger is super scary! Yikes!!!!
> I like being on here because I don't have to worry about that....yay!
> And the non americans are way less judgemental and chill


I save being judgmental for things that matter like why JoesDad hasn't brewed a pot of tea yet. 

Apparently it's his birthday so I need to wait on him hand and foot 

I have pointed out my wasp sting, but he's lacking sympathy 

After 32 years together we're used to complaining but not being taken seriously


----------



## Maitaimommy

You have a good attitude! Thank you for replying 
Sorry, if I'm cranky. I'm divorced and was on a dating site where I found nothing worth having. Getting use to the single life and accepting it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I save being judgmental for things that matter like why JoesDad hasn't brewed a pot of tea yet.
> 
> Apparently it's his birthday so I need to wait on him hand and foot
> 
> I have pointed out my wasp sting, but he's lacking sympathy
> 
> After 32 years together we're used to complaining but not being taken seriously


True, so true. 
Where's my cake ?


----------



## Maitaimommy

JoesMum said:


> I save being judgmental for things that matter like why JoesDad hasn't brewed a pot of tea yet.
> 
> Apparently it's his birthday so I need to wait on him hand and foot
> 
> I have pointed out my wasp sting, but he's lacking sympathy
> 
> After 32 years together we're used to complaining but not being taken seriously



Sounds fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John! @johnandjade 
Pretend you don't live in Paisley, by walking around Paisley with an A to Z in your hands asking for directions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to get some silly photos. 
Catch you all later after wifey's walked off in a strop because I've broken her flowers and been mean to her.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off to get some silly photos.
> Catch you all later after wifey's walked off in a strop because I've broken her flowers and been mean to her.



Hahaha. Later TD!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 214310
> 
> My turn for a wasp sting
> 
> Treated with vinegar and I have taken an antihistamine tablet as I react badly to them.
> 
> I was wrestling with my neighbour's Wisteria that's trying to take over her house. She needs to get a gardener. I don't know how her late husband kept it under control, but I can't. It's growing under the tiles on the walls of the house and damaging the fascia round the roof.
> 
> And Sabine will notice that I wear my wedding ring on my left hand as is traditional in the UK. I believe the Germans wear their wedding ring on the right hand


 Oh MY!!!! That looks painful!!!!
I hope it clears up quickly!!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 214310
> 
> My turn for a wasp sting
> 
> Treated with vinegar and I have taken an antihistamine tablet as I react badly to them.
> 
> I was wrestling with my neighbour's Wisteria that's trying to take over her house. She needs to get a gardener. I don't know how her late husband kept it under control, but I can't. It's growing under the tiles on the walls of the house and damaging the fascia round the roof.
> 
> And Sabine will notice that I wear my wedding ring on my left hand as is traditional in the UK. I believe the Germans wear their wedding ring on the right hand



I hope your hand is feeling better! That doesn't look good at all! 
You ad Yvonne are two of kind!!


----------



## Maitaimommy

Moozillion said:


> Oh MY!!!! That looks painful!!!!
> I hope it clears up quickly!!!



Sorry about your wasp sting! I'm sure that's painful!
You look like a happy lady in your pic

What kind of torts do you have?


----------



## Bee62

I short pop in.
Have done some work after my lunch. Have painted my front door. It was urgent ( for the door, not for me )
Now I am happy about my work.
Someome else here in the dark ?


----------



## Moozillion

Maitaimommy said:


> Sorry about your wasp sting! I'm sure that's painful!
> You look like a happy lady in your pic
> 
> What kind of torts do you have?


Luckily for me, I was not the one stung: I was reacting to the photo of the stung hand.

I have a Herman's tortoise named Elsa Elizabeth. And an Eastern mud turtle named Jacques. I named her before her gender was known, but I still call her Jacques- I don't think she cares!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

What is a good variety of food to feed a sulcada?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Sulcata


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I short pop in.
> Have done some work after my lunch. Have painted my front door. It was urgent ( for the door, not for me )
> Now I am happy about my work.
> Someome else here in the dark ?


Just got back from my photo shoot.
We are both very hot but managed to get on admirably well.
Tidgy just crawled off into my laboratory, climbed into her coco-coir set up there and was cool and happy after a bit of digging.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Just need opinions from different people


----------



## johnandjade

ready for a job... 



in true blue peter style... here's one i prepared earlier


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Luckily for me, I was not the one stung: I was reacting to the photo of the stung hand.
> 
> I have a Herman's tortoise named Elsa Elizabeth. And an Eastern mud turtle named Jacques. I named her before her gender was known, but I still call her Jacques- I don't think she cares!


Good afternoon, Bea. 
I don't think she minds at all, either. 
We need new photos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Just need opinions from different people


Hello, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room, pull up an armadillo and rest a while whilst the Leprechaun pirate substitute fetches you a nice drinkie. 
While you're relaxing i'll find you some sulcata diet information but watch out for flying jellyfish.
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm....
Try http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/
it's fairly comprehensive. 
But I like: http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/nutrientanalysis.htm
the ones in Bold are the best.
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ready for a job...
> View attachment 214353
> 
> 
> in true blue peter style... here's one i prepared earlier
> View attachment 214354


Jaguar ?
I particularly like the way you've managed to rotate the whole garage 90 degrees. 
Nice job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ready for a job...
> View attachment 214353
> 
> 
> in true blue peter style... here's one i prepared earlier
> View attachment 214354


Double post! 
Good, 'cos you're not posting nearly enough at the moment.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Thank you!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Maitaimommy said:


> You have a good attitude! Thank you for replying
> Sorry, if I'm cranky. I'm divorced and was on a dating site where I found nothing worth having. Getting use to the single life and accepting it


Remember your looking for a jewel and every rock isn't a jewel!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Thank you!


Pleasure.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I have a question about sulcata how do you start a new thread again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Remember your looking for a jewel and every rock isn't a jewel!!!!


Hi, Gramps. 
I've got lots of rocks.
wifey's got all the jewels.
So you're right.


----------



## JoesMum

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I have a question about sulcata how do you start a new thread again?


Go to the Sulcata Forum and click on "Post new thread"
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/sulcata-tortoises.88/


----------



## Maitaimommy

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Remember your looking for a jewel and every rock isn't a jewel!!!!



You are correct! I have plenty of options but none are anywhere near the right fit!
I appreciate your encouragement


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I have a question about sulcata how do you start a new thread again?


What Linda said. 
But it depends on the question, what would you like to know ?


----------



## Maitaimommy

Not all of us are materialistic or looking for a fat wallet hehe


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> You are correct! I have plenty of options but none are anywhere near the right fit!
> I appreciate your encouragement


Grandpa's had several wives.
He's an expert!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I asked my question I posted in a new thread thank you for your help ! My thought is just asking for an inexpensive tortoise foods


----------



## Maitaimommy

Hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ORNITHOLOGISTS ! ! ! 
A bucket of water hanging in a tree makes an ideal nesting place for migrating seabirds.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all

My hand is settling down. Still a bit puffy and feels rather prickly. I am keeping up with the antihistamines as I have a habit of getting major swelling from this sort of thing. 



I am sure a glass or two of wine with dinner will help no end! 

Sorry there's no Birthday cake to share, Adam. We didn't get one this year. 

I'm hoping for a cheeseboard at dinner, so maybe I can sneak some of that out... you'd probably prefer it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I asked my question I posted in a new thread thank you for your help ! My thought is just asking for an inexpensive tortoise foods


Weeds.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

This is my turtle he is 3 inches


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Almost drowned the other day luckily I came home in time he is acting lazy now but others said he was OK he is eating and walking around


----------



## Maitaimommy

Very beautiful!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

He almost drowned not me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> My hand is settling down. Still a bit puffy and feels rather prickly. I am keeping up with the antihistamines as I have a habit of getting major swelling from this sort of thing.
> View attachment 214356
> 
> 
> I am sure a glass or two of wine with dinner will help no end!
> 
> Sorry there's no Birthday cake to share, Adam. We didn't get one this year.
> 
> I'm hoping for a cheeseboard at dinner, so maybe I can sneak some of that out... you'd probably prefer it


 NO CAKE ? !!!!!!
I am devastated! 
Oh, cheeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssseeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And if you slip me a glass of wine as well I shall magnanimously forgive you.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> View attachment 214357
> This is my turtle he is 3 inches


He looks good, but I hope his eyes aren't always closed like this ? Just how the photo was taken ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Almost drowned the other day luckily I came home in time he is acting lazy now but others said he was OK he is eating and walking around


Yes, I think i saw the thread, they flip sometimes when they're young.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

His names Gus gus! (Gus)


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

No his eyes arent closed he was just sleeping !


----------



## Stevieturtlelady




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> No his eyes arent closed he was just sleeping !


Good, just thought I'd better check. 
Looks better (if a wee bit blurred).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> View attachment 214359


Super, keep the humidity up and the soaks going and he'll grow so fast! 
Pretty, pretty tort. 
I'd swap the waterbowl for a ceramic one myself, that looks a bit slippy.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I love him. Do you think it's regular for them to act very lazy or is it a side effect of the drowning ?


----------



## Maitaimommy

Stevieturtlelady said:


> His names Gus gus! (Gus)
> View attachment 214358



Just adorable


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

OK I'll switch the water bowl I'll get a terra-cotta one ! Thank you very much for calling him pretty !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I love him. Do you think it's regular for them to act very lazy or is it a side effect of the drowning ?


Maybe a bit of both.
They can take a while to recover from shocks and injuries and young torts are prey animals so spend a lot of time hiding, sleeping and keeping still.
He should become much more active as he gets used to you and his new home, gets older, bigger and more confident.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

OK .thank you! I had him for about a month and a half I love him very much so you think hes OK ?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

The drowning happend 4 days ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP FOR WORKERS.
Pretend that you're Andy Murray by bringing your girlfriend and mum to work with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> OK .thank you! I had him for about a month and a half I love him very much so you think hes OK ?


Looks fine to me. 
Do as instructed in the care sheets and you won't go far wrong. 
What type of UVB are you using ?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Since the drowning I turtle is a bit paler look ...first ones BEFORE second ones AFTER


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

As u can see he likes sleeping!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I'm using this kind ,


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

75 watt ,9 inches abobe his home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> View attachment 214360
> View attachment 214361
> Since the drowning I turtle is a bit paler look ...first ones BEFORE second ones AFTER


Not a worry, just make sure he has a nice, mixed; balanced diet.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Above not abobe


----------



## Maitaimommy

Stevieturtlelady said:


> OK .thank you! I had him for about a month and a half I love him very much so you think hes OK ?



You seem like a nice person
It's obvious you love your baby tort and want the best for him!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I feed him spring mix with calcium supplement


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Yes!haha!i do want best for my sully!


Maitaimommy said:


> You seem like a nice person
> It's obvious you love your baby tort and want the best for him!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

So is the 75 wide 9 inches away OK ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> 75 watt ,9 inches abobe his home


Nope, that's an incandescent, it doesn't give off UVB which your tortoise needs to produce vitamin D3 to enable him to process calcium. This may explain some of his problems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I feed him spring mix with calcium supplement


Try a wider range of stuff from the lists I linked for you.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

So what kind of light should I get?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

It's a UVB light? why doesn't It give off uvb? On the package it says when it's 9 inches away gives off 95°


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I really don't know what other light to get. it was really highly recommended


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

OK I will


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> So what kind of light should I get?


Since you have a basking bulb there, you're probably best off getting a tube UVB like this: 





I prefer to use an MVB (mercury vapour bulb) which has heat, light and UVB in one. Like this: 



DO NOT BUY a coiled or compact bulb like this below


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

was recommended this light by this website! Darn okay. Thank you. So I should have two different lights ?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

How far should put the basking light away from the lightbulb ? This lamp also gives off heat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> It's a UVB light? why doesn't It give off uvb? On the package it says when it's 9 inches away gives off 95°


Really ?
Doesn't it say full spectrum ?
That's visible light, not UVB, these bulbs are misleading.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

On the package it said UVB gives off 80 to 100°


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

It says aqua culture,120v 75w


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> was recommended this light by this website! Darn okay. Thank you. So I should have two different lights ?


You were ?
Where ?
Perhaps they've released something new, can you show me the packaging
Is it this one :


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

No that wasn't the packaging ....


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

The bulb doesn't say full spectrum though ...


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I think ....oh goodness it might've been it was two months ago when I got it I don't really remember


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

But when I bought it I know for sure it said it gives off heat because we were looking for two hours for it!lol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> No that wasn't the packaging ....


Well, i am 99% sure that this company do not do UVB lights only full spectrum basking bulbs It gives off heat and full spectrum incandescent light including infra red, but no UVB, i have had this discussion before. 
And please stop posting lots of posts in a row, I have to keep stopping my reply to see what else you've posted. 
One at a time, please. 
It's a basking bulb or heat lamp, not a UVB.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

It's a heat lamp then,I'm not meaning to put messenges in a row .sorry. i just really needed to know then all I know is that it gives off 95° .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> It's a heat lamp then,I'm not meaning to put messenges in a row .sorry. i just really needed to know then all I know is that it gives off 95° .


https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20131130112033AAECCnW
You must get a UVB or your tortoise must have access to direct sunlight. 
I've looked through your posts and no-one seems to have recommended it to you that I can find, please show me where so I can put them right.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

It's OK, it was a while ago it was writen in a page. It could have been deleted by now I read it over two months ago, thank you for your help.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

And my turtle does have access to direct sunlight we bring him on my patio mostly every day and it's sunny here! Haha i'll try to find that bulb you recommended though.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I couldn't bring him outside today though it's raining!aghhhh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> And my turtle does have access to direct sunlight we bring him on my patio mostly every day and it's sunny here! Haha i'll try to find that bulb you recommended though.


I'm not recommending any bulb in particular, just the type. 
I posted examples. 
You need the right length strip for your enclosure and there are a few good brands. 
Since you have a perfectly good basking light, you really just need a strip MVB.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

If I need the bulb Mvb I don't know if this makes sense but where can I find a lamp to hold it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I couldn't bring him outside today though it's raining!aghhhh!


If the tortoise is getting a few hours of direct sunlight a week , unfiltered through glass or plastic etc, that's fine, but a baby should be mostly in it's enclosure where you can control humidity and drafts unless you have a made for purpose outdoor enclosure.
You will probably need the UVB come winter time at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> If I need the bulb Mvb I don't know if this makes sense but where can I find a lamp to hold it ?


You don't need an MVB, since you have a basking bulb, just the strip would be good.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I'm sorry I'm so confused what's the strip?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

How far should I put the strip away from the heat lamp?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I'm sorry I'm so confused what's the strip?







The strip goes on the side of the enclosure usually and the basking bulb nearer one end in the middle. As long as they're not right next to each other you'll be fine.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

OK thank you one more question where do I plug it into and what if he steps on it and burns himself?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> OK thank you one more question where do I plug it into and what if he steps on it and burns himself?


Try a standard socket and if he steps on it and burns himself then I expect you had the light set a tad too low.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MARS BARS
Normal-sized Mars Bars make ideal King-sized Mars Bars for children and perfect Fun-sized ones for giants.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Ohhhhh!!!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I thought you meant put it on the floor !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Double post!
> Good, 'cos you're not posting nearly enough at the moment.





working on my dream boss, still lurking


----------



## johnandjade

and so it begins.

. 

mazda mx5. 

i decorated




time to sort headlights.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> working on my dream boss, still lurking


But I will cry if you don't post more often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and so it begins.
> View attachment 214369
> .
> 
> mazda mx5.
> 
> i decorated
> View attachment 214370
> 
> 
> 
> time to sort headlights.


Quite pretty, for a car. 
Good luck, my friend, not that you'll need it.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Stevieturtlelady said:


> But when I bought it I know for sure it said it gives off heat because we were looking for two hours for it!lol!



Hi Stevieturtlelady, it will all work out with the lighting. TD and others on here are giving you great info


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Yes ! Thank you! I got info from somebody that said as long as I give him natural light and take him outside it'll be OK!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

What kind a tortoise do you have?


----------



## Maitaimommy

I have a young male russian named Maitai


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Cute!


----------



## Maitaimommy

He's my buddy! Yesterday I put a very small piece if pineapple in his dish and he flung it out. It was so funny! He knows what he likes and doesn't hehe


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Dinner time!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gramps.
> I've got lots of rocks.
> wifey's got all the jewels.
> So you're right.



You got your fossils, need no jewels !
Goood evening Adam, gooood evening CDR members.
This is for you :


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Aww!! I guess he doesn't like pineapple ! He's probably like ewww sour !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You got your fossils, need no jewels !
> Goood evening Adam, gooood evening CDR members.
> This is for you :



In return. 
Gooood evening, Sabine. 
My fossils are more precious than jewels, you are correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I thought you meant put it on the floor !!!!


You knew perfectly well that i didn't.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Aww!! I guess he doesn't like pineapple ! He's probably like ewww sour !!



Yes lol.
Love the dinner time pick! He looks healthy and happy


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Loves his cucumber!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You knew perfectly well that i didn't.


Actually I didn't! I didn't understand a word you were saying !haah!


----------



## Bee62

Maitaimommy said:


> You are correct! I have plenty of options but none are anywhere near the right fit!
> I appreciate your encouragement



You have to be patient. After my divorce I lived for 18 years alone. It was no bad time, but sometimes a little bit lonely but I`ve got my animals. To care for them helped me about some lonelyness.
After 18 years of living alone I am "back" to normality, living with my boy friend, but sometimes I don`t know which times are better: As a single or living together.
Wait, and I am sure you will find your luck, but you cannot force it.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Maitaimommy said:


> Yes lol.
> Love the dinner time pick! He looks healthy and happy


Thanks!


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Loves his cucumber!
> View attachment 214375



Cucumber is no good food for a growing tort baby. Too much water, too less of vitamins and protein and minerals.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

This is the first time of ever fed him cucumber I'm not gonna do it often but he needed water


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

He just Peed in his food !!Yay.


----------



## johnandjade

2212... almost ready to head up..



during 




after! 



the real work starts tomorrow. another due at weekend!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Sooooooo much peeeeeeee!!!


----------



## johnandjade

i will end up sleeping in here one night


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> This is the first time of ever fed him cucumber I'm not gonna do it often but he needed water



Okay. Do you know chicoree and lambs lettuce ? These greens are a good grocery store food for your tort baby.
Dandelions and clover too.


----------



## johnandjade

bullseye then bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2212... almost ready to head up..
> View attachment 214376
> 
> 
> during
> 
> View attachment 214377
> 
> 
> after!
> 
> 
> 
> the real work starts tomorrow. another due at weekend!


Good job, sir.! 
Not that I know what i'm talking about.
As usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i will end up sleeping in here one night


It is necessary to sleep in your corner, on Fluffy !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> i will end up sleeping in here one night



Have a break, have a Bud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214378
> 
> 
> bullseye then bed


Which may take several hours.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Ok cool! Thanks!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Thank you I will look for the lettuce!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

When is the closest reptile Expo in Texas? Is it soon?


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> When is the closest reptile Expo in Texas? Is it soon?



I don`t know. I live in Germany. Look it up in the I-Net.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/
is extremely useful for seeing what's safe to eat.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is necessary to sleep in your corner, on Fluffy !




only problem is the power



it's in andors  


that being said, there's an MPV with collapsing seats forming a bed in there!


----------



## johnandjade

quick fix, i have power, andor's garage is locked up. 

still no bullseye


----------



## johnandjade

and obviously,





even have a solitaire for a duvet


----------



## johnandjade

just about to start thinking about, thinking about, heading up... then ipod shuffle strikes again!!




i truly am at peace and rest in here! 


hashtag, kid at christmas


----------



## johnandjade

in keeping with the golden nuggets of sage advice and wisdom... 

SAVE $$$$ on carpeting your home!! 

... simply attach a 'sample swatch' to each foot and use as slippers


----------



## Stevieturtlelady




----------



## johnandjade

Stevieturtlelady said:


> View attachment 214387




allo!!! (waves and grins) 

sorry for the late introduction! 

i'm john, in scotland! 

bootifull little one you have there


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Thanks!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> and obviously,
> View attachment 214384
> View attachment 214385
> 
> 
> 
> even have a solitaire for a duvet


Looks comfortable


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

The person I got my tortoise from said he's 3 years but he's only 3 inches, he didn't seem to know much though.


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> The person I got my tortoise from said he's 3 years but he's only 3 inches, he didn't seem to know much though.



He looks like he is 3 months old.


----------



## johnandjade

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Thanks!




welcome to the cold dark room! so what's your story, if you don't mind sharing??


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Looks comfortable




ich habbe der (same sofa) in mein (house)


----------



## johnandjade

Stevieturtlelady said:


> The person I got my tortoise from said he's 3 years but he's only 3 inches, he didn't seem to know much though.




you're going to have your hands and garden full soon enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and obviously,
> View attachment 214384
> View attachment 214385
> 
> 
> 
> even have a solitaire for a duvet


Most splendid !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He looks like he is 3 months old.


So do I.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Do you need to know the time ?
Simply go to Argos and buy a cheap watch.
You'll find the time printed on the til receipt.


----------



## johnandjade

it's almost tomorrow , upstairs i go. montgomery is calling!


----------



## johnandjade

still no bullseye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's almost tomorrow , upstairs i go. montgomery is calling!


Nos da, John. 
Sleep well and have a good one tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> ich habbe der (same sofa) in mein (house)


Gut !

Ich habe das selbe Sofa in meinem Haus.
I`ve got the same sofa in my house.

Hello John,

after a few months talking German in the CDR you will speak perfectly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do I.



What ?
You`re looking like an old, wise, wrinkled galapagos tortoise on diet....


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

What is stevie in German?


----------



## johnandjade

actually just happened!!!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Wow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What ?
> You`re looking like an old, wise, wrinkled galapagos tortoise on diet....


Well, I like the wise bit at least.


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> What is stevie in German?



What is Stevie in English ? A female Name ?
Then it would be "Stefanie" in German.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> actually just happened!!!
> View attachment 214388


So you can now legally crash. 
Nos da.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Ok it's like Steve with the letter e at the end "steveE" haha!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Yes it's a female and male name


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Yes it's a female and male name



Male would be "Stefan" and female "Stefanie".
But I saw that you are female.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GUINNESS WORLD RECORD FANS. 
Don't bother sticking M&Ms up your nose as apparently they don't accept this as a world record.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

cool!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> GUINNESS WORLD RECORD FANS.
> Don't bother sticking M&Ms up your nose as apparently they don't accept this as a world record.



Hmmm, not long ago I put the content of one bag of M&Ms in my nose, but than I have to sneeze and they 
flew out of my nose.....


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Haha! Why is this group called cold dark room?


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Haha! Why is this group called cold dark room?



Adam, @Tidgys Dad, do you want to introduce Stevie here in the cold dark room ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, not long ago I put the content of one bag of M&Ms in my nose, but than I have to sneeze and they
> flew out of my nose.....


I did 497 and then rang Guinness.
They should have told me first.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did 497 and then rang Guinness.
> They should have told me first.



Doing weird things you are the master !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Haha! Why is this group called cold dark room?


Because when I am naughty, which of course I never am, ahem, people make me sit on the naughty step or go to my Cold Dark Room. 
Some of my friends from around the world came to keep me company and new friends have joined since.
Welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Doing weird things you are the master !


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Ohhhhh okay!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Bee62 thank you for helping me yesterday!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Gus likes glitter!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

GUS ABOUT TO TAKE HUGE BITE!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Gut !
> 
> Ich habe das selbe Sofa in meinem Haus.
> I`ve got the same sofa in my house.
> 
> Hello John,
> 
> after a few months talking German in the CDR you will speak perfectly.




danke, frau bee


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> GUINNESS WORLD RECORD FANS.
> Don't bother sticking M&Ms up your nose as apparently they don't accept this as a world record.




to late:/


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Tidgys dad...what kind of turtle do you have?


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Bee62 thank you for helping me yesterday!



No problem. When I can help, I will help.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Bee62 said:


> No problem. When I can help, I will help.


Aww!thanks!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> danke, frau bee



Bitte, Herr John !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Tidgys dad...what kind of turtle do you have?


I'm Adam.
My Tidgy is A Greek,rescued from awful conditions, but I help take care of many other Greeks in the area. 
They are native to Morocco.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Ich liebe schildkroten
(I love tortoises )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No problem. When I can help, I will help.


She will, too.
Bee's most splendid.


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> View attachment 214391
> GUS ABOUT TO TAKE HUGE BITE!



He is cute ! And very young, I think.
Can you show some pics of his enclosure ? Which temperature is in his enclosure ?


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Ich liebe schildkroten
> (I love tortoises )



Wow ! Very good !


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Danke!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Bitte, Herr John !




wonnderbar


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She will, too.
> Bee's most splendid.



Splendid ? That sounds to me as you were talking about a new car.....
I am what I am.....


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Bee62 said:


> He is cute ! And very young, I think.
> Can you show some pics of his enclosure ? Which temperature is in his enclosure ?


95 degrees he has a basking area we are about to move into a bigger encloser though .


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

This is the one by two but the recommended size is 2 x 4 which is what we're moving him in


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> View attachment 214392
> 
> 95 degrees he has a basking area we are about to move into a bigger encloser though .



Yes, the enclosure you have is too small. A bigger one is better for your tort baby.
Look for a closed enclosure to keep warmth and humidity in.
Do you turn out the light at night ? Tortoises need to sleep in darkness, but is has to be still warm. When you use a CHE ( ceramic heat emitter ) you can offer your tort warmth ( that he needs during night too ) and he can sleep in darkness.
Would you buy this bulb for him ?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Our house is already very warm and he stays warm and yes I turn off the light at night! Surprisingly he doesn't like light too much he sleeps in the shade anyway!haha!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

And I do like having an open enclosure I do not like enclosed ones. I like being able to reach in easy. but thank you!


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Our house is already very warm and he stays warm and yes I turn off the light at night! Surprisingly he doesn't like light too much he sleeps in the shade anyway!haha!



How warm is you house at night and how warm is it in his enclosure ? Be careful, young tort babies can get really easily sick when it is too cold.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

80 degrees


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Splendid ? That sounds to me as you were talking about a new car.....
> I am what I am.....


Indeed.
But I don't like cars and I do like you.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

also i Spray the encloser 4 times a day so it's nice and humid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> And I do like having an open enclosure I do not like enclosed ones. I like being able to reach in easy. but thank you!


As long as you can keep the enclosure humid.
Otherwise he will pyramid.
Make sure you soak him often.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I soak him every day in warm water! For 15-30 mins


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> View attachment 214394
> also i Spray the encloser 4 times a day so it's nice and humid!


Spraying won't cut it, you need to pour in water and mix it by hand. 
Moist, not wet and warm, always nice and warm.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I also regularly spray his shell. Of course being careful not to get it in his eyes.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Usually a spray a whole bunch of water and mix it in


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> And I do like having an open enclosure I do not like enclosed ones. I like being able to reach in easy. but thank you!



Sorry, but I see many problems in what you will do. 
In an open enclosure you cant create the right climate ( warmth and humidity ) for your little sulcata, but when you don`t want to take advices of experienced tort keepers your tort may pay the bill.....
Sorry for my rude words, but that is my experience. 
I know, sometimes it is not easy taking advices.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I just poured some water and mixed it up


----------



## Moozillion

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Sooooooo much peeeeeeee!!!


GOOD!!!! Then that means he's well hydrated!!!


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Could I get a top cover for the enclosure like those wired ones?


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

What cover ?I do not want to get rid the tub I have literally just bought.lol


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I see many problems in what you will do.
> In an open enclosure you cant create the right climate ( warmth and humidity ) for your little sulcata, but when you don`t want to take advices of experienced tort keepers your tort may pay the bill.....
> Sorry for my rude words, but that is my experience.
> I know, sometimes it is not easy taking advices.


What top should I get?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> But I don't like cars and I do like you.



Yes I know. I was kidding you ! 
I know how you think about me and it is ......  ....... lovely !
Thanks !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOD!!!! Then that means he's well hydrated!!!


Good evening, Bea. 
Hope you're having a nice day.


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> What top should I get?



My torts living like that:









It is a closed chamber, called terrarium.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> What cover ?I do not want to get rid the tub I have literally just bought.lol


I thought you were moving him to a bigger enclosure ?
It needs a cover, plexiglass or even plastic film, but with holes so the light can shine through or you will have a real problem with humidity.
Please read. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-end-of-pyramiding.15137/
and http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chamber-advice-please.154435/
These threads and others we have linked are important for the well-being of your tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My torts living like that:
> View attachment 214395
> 
> 
> View attachment 214396
> View attachment 214396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a closed chamber, called terrarium.


Very nice, too.
Though i wouldn't use the coiled bulbs, myself.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

I already bought the container...oh well it's ok I will figure it out. Thanks. Gotta eat dinner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> I already bought the container...oh well it's ok I will figure it out. Thanks. Gotta eat dinner!


Enjoy. 
Goodnight!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice, too.
> Though i wouldn't use the coiled bulbs, myself.



Thank you, Adam. I sometimes change arrangements inside the terrarium. Actually they have natural gras buckles with a lot of soil to digg themselves humid burrows and they love it !
Trying to create a little natural habitat for my torts is making me happy ( when they are happy  ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ENCLOSURE TIP
Plant a cotton bud upright in the substrate in your enclosure to enable your tortoise to wipe its nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, Adam. I sometimes change arrangements inside the terrarium. Actually they have natural gras buckles with a lot of soil to digg themselves humid burrows and they love it !
> Trying to create a little natural habitat for my torts is making me happy ( when they are happy  ).


I think we are never satisfied with our enclosures. 
We will continue tweaking them forever.
I love your hide.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice, too.
> Though i wouldn't use the coiled bulbs, myself.



I`ve used them from the beginnig on. Now my torts are one year old. 
I know that these bulbs are known to cause eye problems, but my torts don`t have any eye problems. So what should I do or think about it ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we are never satisfied with our enclosures.
> We will continue tweaking them forever.
> I love your hide.



Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve used them from the beginnig on. Now my torts are one year old.
> I know that these bulbs are known to cause eye problems, but my torts don`t have any eye problems. So what should I do or think about it ?


Yes, lots of people use them. 
I use an MVB which some say dessicates torts but which i prefer to the tubes myself. 
Just with the coiled bulbs I believe they don't concentrate the UVB, it flies all over the shop and is apparently often not sufficient. But I don't have a UVB metre. 
We all have our preferences.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ENCLOSURE TIP
> Plant a cotton bud upright in the substrate in your enclosure to enable your tortoise to wipe its nose.



I always offer them a paper handkerchief when they want to wipe their noses .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I always offer them a paper handkerchief when they want to wipe their noses .....


You see ?
We all do things differently.
Some use only silk hankies.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, lots of people use them.
> I use an MVB which some say dessicates torts but which i prefer to the tubes myself.
> Just with the coiled bulbs I believe they don't concentrate the UVB, it flies all over the shop and is apparently often not sufficient. But I don't have a UVB metre.
> We all have our preferences.



I got this new bulb for heat and UVB not long ago and my torts love it:
https://www.reptilienkosmos.de/terr...MIq4DA8eu51QIVhLztCh1aYgiCEAQYASABEgIorvD_BwE

But the torts have a bulb for reptile visibel light too. Sulcatas want it bright !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

USEFUL THING
Annoy "SpecSavers" staff by wandering up to their counter, squinting at their price board and saying, "Big Mac Meal, please".


----------



## Bee62

My redfoots don`t like such bright lights.
Here is their enclosure. It is completely made of glas. A fine thing to keep the humidity high. 85 % !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I got this new bulb for heat and UVB not long ago and my torts love it:
> https://www.reptilienkosmos.de/terr...MIq4DA8eu51QIVhLztCh1aYgiCEAQYASABEgIorvD_BwE
> 
> But the torts have a bulb for reptile visibel light too. Sulcatas want it bright !


Yeah, those are good. 
I just use the one large MVB for Tidgy, it's only for two or three months a year, the rest of the time she's outside in the fierce Moroccan sun most days, (she has hides, cool spots and coir trays) .


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> USEFUL THING
> Annoy "SpecSavers" staff by wandering up to their counter, squinting at their price board and saying, "Big Mac Meal, please".



I only know "Needful things" by Stephen King !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My redfoots don`t like such bright lights.
> Here is their enclosure. It is completely made of glas. A fine thing to keep the humidity high. 85 % !
> View attachment 214402
> 
> 
> View attachment 214403


Very beautiful. 
Lots of lovely dandies I see.
Tidgy is jealous, all the dandies are burnt to a crisp by this time of year. 
I'd love a redfoot or three, but can't get them here and I'd have a real struggle with the humidity I feel.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, those are good.
> I just use the one large MVB for Tidgy, it's only for two or three months a year, the rest of the time she's outside in the fierce Moroccan sun most days, (she has hides, cool spots and coir trays) .



Wish I could tell this about my torts too. They had been outside this summer for 7 days. But these days weren`t coherently


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very beautiful.
> Lots of lovely dandies I see.
> Tidgy is jealous, all the dandies are burnt to a crisp by this time of year.
> I'd love a redfoot or three, but can't get them here and I'd have a real struggle with the humidity I feel.



Thank you.
What are dandies ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wish I could tell this about my torts too. They had been outside this summer for 7 days. But these days weren`t coherently


About the same as most of northern Europe, i guess. 
We won't get rain til November, or non to speak of, maybe an occasional short thunderstorm.


----------



## Bee62

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! Dandelions ! I know !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you.
> What are dandies ?


Dandelions. 
Or am i mistaken ?
Great tortoise food when you can get 'em.
I get the sun, you get the dandies.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About the same as most of northern Europe, i guess.
> We won't get rain til November, or non to speak of, maybe an occasional short thunderstorm.



Send me some warmth and I`ll send you some rain ( and coldness )
Isn`t that a good deal ????


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Hi! I have a question! even though sulcatas are Desert animals why do they need so much humidity? Can't they survive in the desert without it? Thanks!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dandelions.
> Or am i mistaken ?
> Great tortoise food when you can get 'em.
> I get the sun, you get the dandies.



Yes, these plants are dandelions. I have a lot of them growing in my wilderness, so called garden and around my property. Great tortoise food.
Should I send Tidgy some in a package ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Send me some warmth and I`ll send you some rain ( and coldness )
> Isn`t that a good deal ????


Nope.
I love the hot and don't want the cold and rain.
No deal. 
I'll swap a camel for some dandies, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Hi! I have a question! even though sulcatas are Desert animals why do they need so much humidity? Can't they survive in the desert without it? Thanks!


They are Sub-Saharan, not really true desert animals, they hatch in the rainy season and live in damp burrows, kept humid in dry spells by their own pee and poop. Their burrows are always kept humid and they usually emerge only very early and very late in the day to forage for food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, these plants are dandelions. I have a lot of them growing in my wilderness, so called garden and around my property. Great tortoise food.
> Should I send Tidgy some in a package ?


Thanks.
It's a very kind offer, but I fear our customs fellows would eat 'em.


----------



## Bee62

Stevieturtlelady said:


> Hi! I have a question! even though sulcatas are Desert animals why do they need so much humidity? Can't they survive in the desert without it? Thanks!



Sulcatas are *no desert animals *because where they live there is no desert. The land is dry for some months of the year but then the monsoon begins and it is very wet and humid.
That is the time when the sulcata tortoise babies hatch.
They live in humid burrows and only come out to eat. They have a lot of humidity in their natural habitat and they need a lot of humidity.
Even older sulcatas spend much time in these warm and humid burrows that they dig by themselves. Otherwise they can not overlive.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> It's a very kind offer, but I fear our customs fellows would eat 'em.



Custom fellows ? You mean the Tidge ? Picky maiden.....
Do you think German dandelions taste different than yours in Morocco ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

RECYCLING
Don't throw away banana skins! 
Refill them with yellow soap and a sprinkle of sugar and then sew them up so they can be used again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Custom fellows ? You mean the Tidge ? Picky maiden.....
> Do you think German dandelions taste different than yours in Morocco ?


No, the men who check the parcels coming into the country. 
They are always hungry. 
European dandelions taste the same. 
I have eaten both. 
Seriously.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> RECYCLING
> Don't throw away banana skins!
> Refill them with yellow soap and a sprinkle of sugar and then sew them up so they can be used again!








My answer !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, the men who check the parcels coming into the country.
> They are always hungry.
> European dandelions taste the same.
> I have eaten both.
> Seriously.



Ah yes ! They are searching for illegal ..... everythings !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My answer !


That's what Tidgy said, too.


----------



## Bee62

And last but not least: These are my two baby Testudo Hermanni:
Their names are *Lena * and *Lenus*, like the names of the torts I owned in my childhood.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's what Tidgy said, too.



Tidgy is a wise girly tort !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And last but not least: These are my two baby Testudo Hermanni:
> Their names are *Lena * and *Lenus*, like the names of the torts I owned in my childhood.
> View attachment 214405


Lovely names. 
Can't see this piccie as I just started a You tube upload and it stops my pictures from showing here.
I will look later.
Promise.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely names.
> Can't see this piccie as I just started a You tube upload and it stops my pictures from showing here.
> I will look later.
> Promise.



There is no hurry !
But I have to hurry to bed now.... It is nearly 4 o`clock in the morning..... and I haven`t slept....
But today I can sleep loooooooong, and that`s what I will do!

_*Good night Adam. *_It was a pleasure talking with you and by the way: I am proud that my English vocabulary increases !
That`s a personal pleasure for me.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> There is no hurry !
> But I have to hurry to bed now.... It is nearly 4 o`clock in the morning..... and I haven`t slept....
> But today I can sleep loooooooong, and that`s what I will do!
> 
> _*Good night Adam. *_It was a pleasure talking with you and by the way: I am proud that my English vocabulary increases !
> That`s a personal pleasure for me.


Nearly 3 here, I'll be off in a moment or two.

It was fun wasn't it ?
The pleasure is all mine. Or half mine at least. 
Not see you tomorrow, I hope. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly 3 here, I'll be off in a moment or two.
> 
> It was fun wasn't it ?
> The pleasure is all mine. Or half mine at least.
> Not see you tomorrow, I hope.
> Sleep well.



Thank you, yes it was. Half mine, half yours.....

You too ( sleep well ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, good night, Roommates. 
I am very weary. 
What a long but lovely day it's been. 
Esio Trot will continue tomorrow.
Probably.


----------



## jaizei

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda.
> I am always interested in learning new words to increase my vocabulary .....



I'll teach you words that no one else knows


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

Today I shall have a much-needed haircut. 

I had hoped to do some gardening, but it looks like we're in for a very wet day. 

My wasp sting swelling has gone right down (yay!  ), but itches like mad (boo!)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Today I shall have a much-needed haircut.
> 
> I had hoped to do some gardening, but it looks like we're in for a very wet day.
> 
> My wasp sting swelling has gone right down (yay!  ), but itches like mad (boo!)




good morning mum! hope you're hand lets up soon


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world of wibblers! nasty weather here again today as well, no matter! house work to be done, its dry in here at least. 

have a great day everyone


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello Sabine @Bee62 , hello, Laura @Laura1412 , hello Michelle, @meech008 , hello @Shaif
> Where has everybody gone ?


I'm here  I had to duck out for a long run to the store  back again for an hour or so before a long 12 hour shift. Two more to go before weekend freedom!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world of wibblers! nasty weather here again today as well, no matter! house work to be done, its dry in here at least.
> 
> have a great day everyone


Gooooood mornooning!


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Gooooood mornooning!





wahhhh!!!! 

meech!!! how the devil are you?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> wahhhh!!!!
> 
> meech!!! how the devil are you?


I'm good!! Just finished a quick workout before work. Very ready for Saturday I tell ya. How are you and yours??


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> I'm good!! Just finished a quick workout before work. Very ready for Saturday I tell ya. How are you and yours??




as busy as ever, glad to hear. how is mr ben doing? 

same old here


----------



## johnandjade

so i finally got round to it...



now to the garage to clean the degu mats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I'll teach you words that no one else knows


I'm interested !


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And last but not least: These are my two baby Testudo Hermanni:
> Their names are *Lena * and *Lenus*, like the names of the torts I owned in my childhood.
> View attachment 214405


Okay, I can see the photo now.
They are gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> Today I shall have a much-needed haircut.
> 
> I had hoped to do some gardening, but it looks like we're in for a very wet day.
> 
> My wasp sting swelling has gone right down (yay!  ), but itches like mad (boo!)


Good morning, Linda.
We are now taking bets on who will be next to be stung.
Enjoy your haircut.
Mine will be on show later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning mum! hope you're hand lets up soon


Good morning, John.
Go get 'em.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214441
> View attachment 214442



Fed up !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm here  I had to duck out for a long run to the store  back again for an hour or so before a long 12 hour shift. Two more to go before weekend freedom!


Gooooooooooodddddddd morning, Michelle! 
WOW! 
Your store must be quite a journey! 
Still doing madly long hours.
Nice to not see you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I'm good!! Just finished a quick workout before work. Very ready for Saturday I tell ya. How are you and yours??


And Ben and beautiful Earl ?


----------



## Bee62

For all cat owners:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so i finally got round to it...
> View attachment 214440
> 
> 
> now to the garage to clean the degu mats!


I like the ghost tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For all cat owners:


Ha ha. 
Good afternoon, CCL Bee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

VIEWERS OF DAYTIME TV
Do you wish to win those phone-in prizes ?
Just follow this easy guide to guarantee success.
To answer the multiple choice questions: 
a) is the answer
b) rhymes with the answer
c) is in no way the answer


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha ha.
> Good afternoon, CCL Bee!



Good afternoon Adam.
Hi and by. 
Speak later I hope. Have to do some work.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> RECYCLING
> Don't throw away banana skins!
> Refill them with yellow soap and a sprinkle of sugar and then sew them up so they can be used again!



Skeptical chicken is...skeptical


----------



## Moozillion

Jacques has taken to sleeping in the right front corner of her tank at night. When I get up in the morning, she's often still asleep, looking soooooo cute!
I tried to snap a picture of her, but she woke up just as I got close enough to take a decent picture. Then it went to her head and she started posing...




...THis is my good side...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Skeptical chicken is...skeptical
> 
> View attachment 214444


He does look rather skeptical, doesn't he ? (or she ?)
Or perhaps very keen to try a recycled banana.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Hi and by.
> Speak later I hope. Have to do some work.


Have fun.
Look forward to a chat this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Jacques has taken to sleeping in the right front corner of her tank at night. When I get up in the morning, she's often still asleep, looking soooooo cute!
> I tried to snap a picture of her, but she woke up just as I got close enough to take a decent picture. Then it went to her head and she started posing...
> 
> View attachment 214446
> 
> 
> ...THis is my good side...
> 
> View attachment 214447


She really is crazy cute. 
I'm amazed more people don't keep this species.


----------



## Moozillion

I never thought I could get so attached to a reptile, but I find Jacques to be absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> He does look rather skeptical, doesn't he ? (or she ?)
> Or perhaps very keen to try a recycled banana.


Yes, she does! I think this photo is hilarious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I never thought I could get so attached to a reptile, but I find Jacques to be absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> Yes, she does! I think this photo is hilarious!


I'm the same, I had tortoises when I was a little girl and kept slow worms,but never, never thought I could fall in love with a reptile. Then Tidgy came along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FOR SERVING TEA. 
Make sure you don't throw away your old record player.
It makes an ideal revolving serving platter for cakes, where diners can pick up a cake as it spins by.
I would recommend 33 rpm for rock cakes and scones, 45rpm for Eccles cakes and Battenburg and 78rpm for danish pastries and croissants.


----------



## johnandjade

improvised


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Page 1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Page 2
(that was an easy one)


----------



## johnandjade

silly me decided to stop taking my meds again... can't put into words the feeling i'm getting.. kind of 'spacey' , dizzy, confused and anxious.. dissorented i guess? had to go into town earlier on and basically had to keep talking to myself as the paranoia rose  so it's a call to the doc tomorrow,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> improvised
> View attachment 214449


I expect wild shopping trolleys are quite easy to find and capture where you are.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Page 2
> (that was an easy one)





brilliant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> silly me decided to stop taking my meds again... can't put into words the feeling i'm getting.. kind of 'spacey' , dizzy, confused and anxious.. dissorented i guess? had to go into town earlier on and basically had to keep talking to myself as the paranoia rose  so it's a call to the doc tomorrow,


Make sure you do. 
You're starting to get on top of the world. 
Don't fall off.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect wild shopping trolleys are quite easy to find and capture where you are.




they usually end up in a river!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> they usually end up in a river!


Yes, _Shoppingicorum trolleyatus _is an amphibious creature.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure you do.
> You're starting to get on top of the world.
> Don't fall off.




that's the problem up there, only way is down  

jade has the same pills so i took some of them earlier, hopefully will help.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, _Shoppingicorum trolleyatus _is an amphibious creature.




a diet of pound coins in captivity


----------



## Maitaimommy

Bee62 thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a diet of pound coins in captivity


And they like to be ridden by drunken students.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> Bee62 thank you


Good morning !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> For all cat owners:



Sabine: That is so cute! I actually laughed out loud a couple times. The only thing they missed was the cat flinging the cat litter way out of the litter box all over the floor. I was a little confused about the smaller cat. Was it a stray or did it belong there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sabine: That is so cute! I actually laughed out loud a couple times. The only thing they missed was the cat flinging the cat litter way out of the litter box all over the floor. I was a little confused about the smaller cat. Was it a stray or did it belong there?


Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CRIME PREVENTION
Protect yourself from muggers with your own personal seagull army. 
Simply push a wheelbarrow full of fish heads with you wherever you go!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, it all makes sense now. I just read the Esio Trot thread. Very clever, Adam. I hope no one posts on the thread and leaves it pristine so we can follow along the new unabridged version without posting interruptions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, it all makes sense now. I just read the Esio Trot thread. Very clever, Adam. I hope no one posts on the thread and leaves it pristine so we can follow along the new unabridged version without posting interruptions.


Thank you, Yvonne. 
That is the idea, and if someone posts i'll reply in here and try to keep it to as few interruptions as possible. 
Also, it is usually hidden behind Pretend Chat, and being in the Books thread is unlikely to get too many views other than the Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

While we were doing some photography for Esio Trot, I decided to shove wifey up onto the roof of my stairwell and take some photos of our view. 
It's the first time she's been on the terrace for nearly three years and the first time on the upper roof in about six or seven. 
While she was up there she took this video.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While we were doing some photography for Esio Trot, I decided to shove wifey up onto the roof of my stairwell and take some photos of our view.
> It's the first time she's been on the terrace for nearly three years and the first time on the upper roof in about six or seven.
> While she was up there she took this video.


It sounds very peaceful up there... it also sounds like getting up to your roof terrace isn't exactly straightforward!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It sounds very peaceful up there... it also sounds like getting up to your roof terrace isn't exactly straightforward!


The main terrace is easy enough, just a couple of short flights of stairs, but the two upper terraces are basically roofs, one on top of my lab and the other above the stairwell, you need a little ladder to get up and still have to pull yourself up, but with a bit of most undignified pushing and shoving, I managed to force her over the lip. getting her down was interesting, too, but she's a game old thing and was marvelous about it all.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm feeling sorry for myself. My hand has swelled again 

I an keeping up with the antihistamines and now have hydrocortisone cream to use on it too. Fortunately my wedding is normally loose, so it isn't constricting my finger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Views from the top of my house. 
*SOUTH

*
Right at the very bottom in the foreground you can see the tops of the trees in our garden. 
Then the trees in the old abandoned school in the middleground. 
Parts of the old city wall and on top of the mountain, the Borj Sud, or South Tower, a castle built by the French to control the rebellious Fassi (men of Fez) there is a tower on the opposite hill to the South. These have cannons that are fired for special occasions and to mark the daily start fasting, finish and get up to cook times in Ramadan .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm feeling sorry for myself. My hand has swelled again
> 
> I an keeping up with the antihistamines and now have hydrocortisone cream to use on it too. Fortunately my wedding is normally loose, so it isn't constricting my finger.
> View attachment 214462
> 
> View attachment 214463


Oh, dear! 
I wonder why it's swelling again ?
How odd. 
Naughty wasp!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> I wonder why it's swelling again ?
> How odd.
> Naughty wasp!


Because I'm me  I don't get stung often, but this is typical for me. It doesn't just swell and then go away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Views from the top of my house.
*South-South-East

*
Here, centre-left, we can see part of the old school that is still used sometimes and immediately above it part of the old city wall with modern restoration of the crenulations. You can also see the line of the road that goes around the outside of the old medina. No cars in most of the main median, 9,600 streets with no motor vehicles, not even motorbikes. (except for postmen).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from my roof
*South-East

*
Here we can see the edge of my neighbours house, be are separated by a narrow alleyway which is jumpable, but no one does. 
You can see more clearly part of the older city wall as a thin grey line, above the inner wall, running along the top of the hill.
The tall fort like building is actually an electricity sub-station. 
There's also a collared-dove on the TV aerial.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

My turtle just ate a tiny tiny crumb of chocolate will he be OK?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Because I'm me  I don't get stung often, but this is typical for me. It doesn't just swell and then go away.



Can you get to the doctor? That is just weird!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stevieturtlelady said:


> My turtle just ate a tiny tiny crumb of chocolate will he be OK?


Chocolate is poisonous to tortoises. 
Hopefully it was tiny enough not to do any harm. 
Be careful!


----------



## JoesMum

Stevieturtlelady said:


> My turtle just ate a tiny tiny crumb of chocolate will he be OK?


Yes it will be OK if it was a tiny bit. 

But a tortoise doesn't get to chocolate by accident. 

Sugar is bad for your tort's health. Your tort cannot digest it properly - it causes digestive and kidney problems - so fruit, tomato, carrot and bell pepper should only be fed very sparingly and very occasionally if at all. Banana and any foods with added sugars like chocolate must not be fed. 

Don't let your tort out of its enclosure where it can eat things that can harm it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Can you get to the doctor? That is just weird!!


Good morning, Kathy!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Can you get to the doctor? That is just weird!!


No point unless it gets worse. This is normal for me. The swelling is starting to go down again. Hopefully it stays down this time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR DRIVERS ! 
You will find that if you press your fog lights switch for a second time after the fog has cleared it will actually turn the fog lights off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from my roof
*North-east 


Across the medina to the highest part of the mountains. *
We are in a mountain river valley, so much higher than it looks from our place near the top of the mountains.
Note the rug hanging over the washing-line. 
Put out to air and then beaten before being taken back in.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> FOR SERVING TEA.
> Make sure you don't throw away your old record player.
> It makes an ideal revolving serving platter for cakes, where diners can pick up a cake as it spins by.
> I would recommend 33 rpm for rock cakes and scones, 45rpm for Eccles cakes and Battenburg and 78rpm for danish pastries and croissants.


 Good Heavens!!! We'd need catcher's mitts to grab them out of the air as they fly by!!! ...or perhaps tennis racquets to "serve" them to the person sitting across from us!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View from my roof
> *South-East
> View attachment 214470
> *
> Here we can see the edge of my neighbours house, be are separated by a narrow alleyway which is jumpable, but no one does.
> You can see more clearly part of the older city wall as a thin grey line, above the inner wall, running along the top of the hill.
> The tall fort like building is actually an electricity sub-station.
> There's also a collared-dove on the TV aerial.


So much greenery. I pictured lots of dry sandy areas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good Heavens!!! We'd need catcher's mitts to grab them out of the air as they fly by!!! ...or perhaps tennis racquets to "serve" them to the person sitting across from us!!!


But that'd be quite fun, don't you think ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So much greenery. I pictured lots of dry sandy areas.


No sand up here.
We have two rivers and dozens of mountain streams. 
It's quite dry and brown here now, all the grass and dandies are frazzled, but in our short spring, it's a blaze of green and coloured flowers. 
I will post in the spring. 
_Testudo graeca graeca _come from valleys like this, nearby, but not our one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from my roof
*North-north-east


wifey shouldn't have taken this with me in shot. *
My shirt is untucked ! 
A view over the medina. To the right of my hat you can just see the ancient Merenid Dynasty ruins perched on top of the hill. 
I wish they'd ban satellite dishes.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Kathy!



Good morning Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

view from my roof
*North


Across the centre of the medina. *
Just to the right of the right hand pole, just below the skyline you can just aboutsee the Borj Nord (north tower) which is now a weapons museum. 
Just to the right of this you can see a mosque minaret sticking just above the skyline. A minaret is more clearly seen to the left side of the photograph. there are 700 mosques in the medina. 
The sort of tarpaulin things held down with planks. 
The bigger houses hare are Dhars with an open central courtyard with fountain and Riads (with no fountain in the courtyard but a garden instead) many people cover these with clear corrugated plastic to keep the rain and wind out, but come the summer this means they heat up like greenhouses so they are covered to stop the worst of the heat. Though it also blocks the sun, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from my roof
*North-West


The little window in the white wall just to the right * and under the tarp is my laboratory. 
Under the tarp is the plastic and then a drop of three floors, past my laboratory and then my apartment to the courtyard below.


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! another job here and one in johnston tomorrow... AND hes got more lined up! all £100 jobs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from my roof
*North-West a close up


The building *with the blue fencing and rooftop garden in the local and very expensive restaurant for tourists where they have belly-dancers, magic acts, chips, souvenir toy camels and other things not found elsewhere in Fes or Morocco (except for camels which do occur , but not in our city, the streets are too narrow) 
Beyond this you can see several mosque minarets and then the big hotel, also very expensive, but they're paying for views like mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!! another job here and one in johnston tomorrow... AND hes got more lined up! all £100 jobs


Most splendid! 
Next year you'll be a billionaire!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> as busy as ever, glad to hear. how is mr ben doing?
> 
> same old here


Ben is doing well. He got some discouraging news that his shoulder will apparently never be the same due to so much arthritis from his injury so we're waiting to hear more about that.


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> I'm feeling sorry for myself. My hand has swelled again
> 
> I an keeping up with the antihistamines and now have hydrocortisone cream to use on it too. Fortunately my wedding is normally loose, so it isn't constricting my finger.
> View attachment 214462
> 
> View attachment 214463


Goodness Linda! Feel better soon! May also try little antiinflammatory to aid the antihistamine. Something like Ibuprophen or Acetaminophen


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from my roof
*West


Here you can see *how narrow our garden is at the back of the house. 
Beyond are lots of ancient ruins, no one much lives in the places along the left. 
On the horizon, sort of under the satellite dishes, you can perhaps make out the beginning of the modern city, the New Town where I hate to go. 
One of the buildings in sight is a McDonalds. 
There is a good mile or two of countryside between the two halves of the city, ancient and modern.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View from my roof
> *North-West a close up
> View attachment 214488
> 
> The building *with the blue fencing and rooftop garden in the local and very expensive restaurant for tourists where they have belly-dancers, magic acts, chips, souvenir toy camels and other things not found elsewhere in Fes or Morocco (except for camels which do occur , but not in our city, the streets are too narrow)
> Beyond this you can see several mosque minarets and then the big hotel, also very expensive, but they're paying for views like mine.


Love all the pictures Adam! Keep them coming!


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys, just poking my nosy nose in to say HI to everyone. Gotta run with the kids now. Trying to catch the Forum here and there... not much, but better than nothing at all Wishing everyone a great afternoon

this iguana was huge! Def. more then 6' long! Saw him in Miami day bfr yesterday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Love all the pictures Adam! Keep them coming!


Hello, Cousin Ewa! 
Thank you! 
That's about it. 
Back to Esio Trot now. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys, just poking my nosy nose in to say HI to everyone. Gotta run with the kids now. Trying to catch the Forum here and there... not much, but better than nothing at all Wishing everyone a great afternoon
> View attachment 214492
> this iguana was huge! Def. more then 6' long! Saw him in Miami day bfr yesterday


He is enormous and most stunningly beautiful. 
Have fun and speak soon !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OLDER DRIVERS
Pressing your foot down gently on the pedal on your right will make your car go a tad faster. Forget all the nonsense about suffocating at speeds over 15 mph, this is just a myth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam lived in a moderately small apartment up in a reasonably tall stone and mortar building. he lived alone.  He had always been a lonely man and now that he was retired from work (at age 39!) he was more lonely than ever. 
There were two loves in Mr Adam's life. One was the flowers he grew on his balcony. They grew in pots and tubs and baskets, most of which are probably just out of shot, and in the summer the little balcony became a riot of colour. 
Mr Adam has also just noticed he appears to have a hunchback. This is due to years of slouching and not sitting or standing up straight as well as bending over all the darned time looking at plants, animals and hunting for fossils. 
Mr Adam's second love was a secret he kept all to himself. 
(in this story it's not cheese or Tidgy either).


Page 3


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It would appear that Ed has deserted us for "Pond Forum."
Ed, please come back, we miss you. 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would appear that Ed has deserted us for "Pond Forum."
> Ed, please come back, we miss you.
> @ZEROPILOT


The crazy Dude started on his pond extension right after his heart procedure.... he only had couple days to recover... but I trust Ed knows what he's doing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> The crazy Dude started on his pond extension right after his heart procedure.... he only had couple days to recover... but I trust Ed knows what he's doing


I hope he's a bit cautious, digging through all that coral is quite hard work. 
I'm glad you're enjoying my version of "Esio Trot", it"ll take quite a while to complete, a work in progress. I post the bits on here first and then onto that separate thread so it is more complete than on here where pages and pages can lie between each section. 
As for my back, it's fine, I don't do exercise at all (except a bit of walking and my occasional fossil trip), my lungs won't allow me to do much now.
But I'm quite happy and able to get around and do what i want.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sabine: That is so cute! I actually laughed out loud a couple times. The only thing they missed was the cat flinging the cat litter way out of the litter box all over the floor. I was a little confused about the smaller cat. Was it a stray or did it belong there?



Hello Yvonne,

I know that cat owners love the cartoons "Simon`s Cat". So do I.
The little cat belongs to the owner of the adult cat too. In the first cartoons with the little cat the adult one is very nasty to the little kitty cat. 
Yes, that`s really cute. Glad you enjoyed the video. There are much more. Googel Simon`s cat and you will laugh without end ....

kind regards
Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I never thought I could get so attached to a reptile, but I find Jacques to be absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> Yes, she does! I think this photo is hilarious!



Yes he is ! I love the pics of him !


----------



## Bee62

Maitaimommy said:


> Bee62 thank you



You don`t have to thank me. I know how you feel....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have fun.
> Look forward to a chat this evening.



Good evening Adam ! Good evening all CDR roommates.
Who wants to chat ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam ! Good evening all CDR roommates.
> Who wants to chat ?


Good evening, Sabine.
I would like to wibble and chat, please.


----------



## JSWallace

I'm lurking around here too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm lurking around here too!


Hi, Jane! 
And a jolly good evening to you.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Jane!
> And a jolly good evening to you.


Hi Adam, how does the evening find you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Adam, how does the evening find you?


Great !
I've had a smashing day and am just preparing the next page of my version of "Esio Trot". 
Keeps me off the streets.
You ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> I would like to wibble and chat, please.



You can do what ever you like.
Good evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You can do what ever you like.
> Good evening.


Cheese eating, then.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese eating, then.



That does not bother me. Can I have some cheese ?


----------



## JSWallace

I have just eaten a nice chunk of stilton with sweet onion chutney and a nice cracker! Very nice it was too!


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> I have just eaten a nice chunk of stilton with sweet onion chutney and a nice cracker! Very nice it was too!


I just realised I wrote nice three times. My English teacher would have chastised me for a lack of imagination..


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Jane.
Sounds yummy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That does not bother me. Can I have some cheese ?


Of course! 
I have lots and lots of cheese. 
Help yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I have just eaten a nice chunk of stilton with sweet onion chutney and a nice cracker! Very nice it was too!


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And seemingly nice.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!
> I have lots and lots of cheese.
> Help yourself.



You don`t know my appetite !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I just realised I wrote nice three times. My English teacher would have chastised me for a lack of imagination..



Nice things are nice, will be nice and have to be nice forever.
Was that too much "nice" ?????
Nice is nice !


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Jane.
> Sounds yummy !


Good evening Sabine, how are you this evening?


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Sabine, how are you this evening?



Hi Jane, I am fine as usual...
Slept long, ate a clown for breakfast and enjoy the nice warm weather today. That`s enough to feel well I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t know my appetite !


And you don't know the huge amounts of cheese I have. 
Be my guest.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hi Jane, I am fine as usual...
> Slept long, ate a clown for breakfast and enjoy the nice warm weather today. That`s enough to feel well I think.


Well yes that does sound like a good day. I'm not sure about the eating a clown bit though!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And you don't know the huge amounts of cheese I have.
> Be my guest.



Thank you ! I really appreciate it to be your guest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I really appreciate it to be your guest.


Everyone welcome, especially if they like cheese.


----------



## JSWallace

Now if you want something properly nice!!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Well yes that does sound like a good day. I'm not sure about the eating a clown bit though!



Try it ( the clown ) but please only virtuell....
I hope you`re feeling better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Now if you want something properly nice!!


Yuuuuuummmyyyyyyyy!
OR


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Try it ( the clown ) but please only virtuell....
> I hope you`re feeling better.


Aah thanks, yes am ok. My life this year suddenly took a turn that I didn't expect and I find myself at 54 ,when I was sort of thinking of retiring , having to face life alone . I think things will all be ok though..


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuummmyyyyyyyy!
> OR
> View attachment 214513


Yep that looks nice. This is your home?


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Aah thanks, yes am ok. My life this year suddenly took a turn that I didn't expect and I find myself at 54 ,when I was sort of thinking of retiring , having to face life alone . I think things will all be ok though..



I think you are strong. You will make it, I am sure. 
If you want to talk to a woman ( me ) of your age please pm me.
And this is especially for you :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Aah thanks, yes am ok. My life this year suddenly took a turn that I didn't expect and I find myself at 54 ,when I was sort of thinking of retiring , having to face life alone . I think things will all be ok though..


How awful my thoughts are with you. 
Life's really rotten to good people sometimes.
Not fair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yep that looks nice. This is your home?


I am hundreds of kilometres from the ocean.
It's Nice ! 
Which is nice.


----------



## Bee62

Very quiet her this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Very quiet her this evening.


I'm still here. 
Just been typing some stuff elsewhere.


----------



## Bee62

The book you wrote, was it paleantologic ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The book you wrote, was it paleantologic ?


I have written several papers on palaeontology and contributed to some books since i was quite young, but my major work on the subject won't be ready for another few years, that's my _magnus opus _or magnificent octopus if you prefer.
I have had a story adapted and published in comic strip form, some poems printed, articles in Doctor Who Magazine and fanzines and have a couple of things being published soon on Morocco, on hitchhiking and stuff.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have written several papers on palaeontology and contributed to some books since i was quite young, but my major work on the subject won't be ready for another few years, that's my _magnus opus _or magnificent octopus if you prefer.
> I have had a story adapted and published in comic strip form, some poems printed, articles in Doctor Who Magazine and fanzines and have a couple of things being published soon on Morocco, on hitchhiking and stuff.



What is the magnus opus ? 
I only know a delicious octopus ( I like to eat it ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is the magnus opus ?
> I only know a delicious octopus ( I like to eat it ).


I am writing a taxonomy (classification) of all living things as well as all known extinct forms. It is a mammoth task, especially as it changes all the time. 
It also includes octopuses.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am writing a taxonomy (classification) of all living things as well as all known extinct forms. It is a mammoth task, especially as it changes all the time.
> It also includes octopuses.



Yes, that sounds like a real big mammoth work. 
How many pages do you already have and how many pages you expect ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The terrace immediately below Mr Adam's balcony jutted out a good bit further from the building than his own, so Mr Adam always had a fine view of what was going on down there. This balcony belonged to an attractive middle-aged lady called Mrs wifey. Mrs wifey was a widow after her husband had been manged by a Wool-spider and also lived alone. And although she didn't know it, it was she who was the object of Mr Adam's secret love. He had loved her from his balcony for many years, but he was a very shy man (ahem, ahem ) and had never been able to bring himself to give her even the smallest hint of his love.
Every morning, Mr Adam and Mrs wifey exchanged polite conversation, the one looking down from above, the other looking up, but that was as far as it ever went. The distance between them might not have been more than a few yards, but to Mr Adam it seemed like a million miles. He longed to invite Mrs wifey up for a cup of coffee, tea, a glass of Mountain Dew or Chablis and a biscuit or some Cheddar, but every time he was about to form the words on his lips, his courage failed him. As I said he was a very, very shy man. (yeah, right). 




The airplane should have been over the last picture of Mr Adam watering his plants, but I forgot.









Page 4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, that sounds like a real big mammoth work.
> How many pages do you already have and how many pages you expect ?


I have probably got about 50 pages provisionally written and notes for another 50 or so. 
It doesn't sound like much, but almost every line takes a great deal of research. 
I expect about 1,000 pages all together.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

He was crawling on the ground and found a crumb


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have probably got about 50 pages provisionally written and notes for another 50 or so.
> It doesn't sound like much, but almost every line takes a great deal of research.
> I expect about 1,000 pages all together.


Sounds like a hole life work to me.

I love the story of the shy man Mr. Adam and his secret love Mrs. wifey !
So near but though so far away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sounds like a hole life work to me.
> 
> I love the story of the shy man Mr. Adam and his secret love Mrs. wifey !
> So near but though so far away.


Yep, many many years to go, especially if I'm in the Cold Dark Room all the time. 
Next page coming very soon.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam, i must say Good night `cause I am tired. Sleeping in front of the PC....
Speak tomorrow, okay ?


----------



## Bee62

Why do you need so little sleep ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam, i must say Good night `cause I am tired. Sleeping in front of the PC....
> Speak tomorrow, okay ?


Good night, Bee ! 
I hope you have a marvelous sleep and sweet dreams. 
I'll be here tomorrow.
But first I have a fight to photograph.....................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why do you need so little sleep ?


I don't know, habit I suppose, I have so much I like to do and there are only 28 hours in a day (or however many it is nowadays. ) 
And in the mornings I usually teach or visit the tortoises but tomorrow I have a morning off so may sleep til between 10 and 12.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR DRIVERS
If you're going to have to park in a dodgy neighbourhood, place a handful of pennies, a couple of Lambert and Butler dogends, one Polo still in the packet, a best of Cliff CD, a chewed Gregg's sausage roll and a 1991 road Atlas in a carrier bag and leave it on the bonnet of your car. Voila! When you get back the bag will have disappeared and you won't need to telephone Autoglass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That was Page 5


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
It is very quiet in here and i shall read a little and then go to sleep, methinks. 
I have to try and dream of what Mr Adam is dreaming of when he imagines himself saving Mrs wifey from some terrible danger or a gang of thugs. 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, before I go, so to speak........
TOILET HUMOUR
Embarrassing noises ?
Try leaving an empty trombone stand just outside the lavatory door and people will think you're just practicing.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> I think you are strong. You will make it, I am sure.
> If you want to talk to a woman ( me ) of your age please pm me.
> And this is especially for you :


Ah thanks that is so kind of you, I see we are exactly the same age! I am actually a very happy, optimistic person so yes I know that life will be better this way, just sorting all the practicalities is a bit daunting! And I am not actually alone I have son and daughter living with me and their boyfriend/girlfriend are around a lot, and their is also the dog, the cat and of course the tortoise!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How awful my thoughts are with you.
> Life's really rotten to good people sometimes.
> Not fair.


It will all work out for the best and life is good really, I have a lot to be thankful for


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have written several papers on palaeontology and contributed to some books since i was quite young, but my major work on the subject won't be ready for another few years, that's my _magnus opus _or magnificent octopus if you prefer.
> I have had a story adapted and published in comic strip form, some poems printed, articles in Doctor Who Magazine and fanzines and have a couple of things being published soon on Morocco, on hitchhiking and stuff.


That all sounds very impressive and clever!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The terrace immediately below Mr Adam's balcony jutted out a good bit further from the building than his own, so Mr Adam always had a fine view of what was going on down there. This balcony belonged to an attractive middle-aged lady called Mrs wifey. Mrs wifey was a widow after her husband had been manged by a Wool-spider and also lived alone. And although she didn't know it, it was she who was the object of Mr Adam's secret love. He had loved her from his balcony for many years, but he was a very shy man (ahem, ahem ) and had never been able to bring himself to give her even the smallest hint of his love.
> Every morning, Mr Adam and Mrs wifey exchanged polite conversation, the one looking down from above, the other looking up, but that was as far as it ever went. The distance between them might not have been more than a few yards, but to Mr Adam it seemed like a million miles. He longed to invite Mrs wifey up for a cup of coffee, tea, a glass of Mountain Dew or Chablis and a biscuit or some Cheddar, but every time he was about to form the words on his lips, his courage failed him. As I said he was a very, very shy man. (yeah, right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airplane should have been over the last picture of Mr Adam watering his plants, but I forgot.
> View attachment 214551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 4


Oh it's all so romantic. So how did you lure her to your terrace?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Not good news. I am off to the doctor as the swelling has got much worse overnight and now extends down my harm by a couple of inches (5cm  )

Just as well I removed my wedding ring before I went to bed. It was getting too tight


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Not good news. I am off to the doctor as the swelling has got much worse overnight and now extends down my harm by a couple of inches (5cm  )
> 
> Just as well I removed my wedding ring before I went to bed. It was getting too tight
> 
> View attachment 214582






ooohh mum!  

hopefully the doc can deflate it a bit!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! got to get my toys together and head out soon, my mate ran a comp on bookface and the winner gets free window tints and a valet. want to get this job knocked out the park and home asap. 

have a great day everyone


----------



## JoesMum

I'm back. My medical centre is brilliant. 

As I had spoken to NHS 111 before the surgery opened, they knew about me and gave me an appointment at 9.10am. 

JoesDad had an appointment at 9.15 with the practise nurse for vaccinations for his business trips to India, which was handy timing, so he took me. 

I am now on the strongest antihistamine she could prescribe to me and also antibiotic. Fingers crossed that I start to deflate soon!

I feel fine, just itchy and it's hard to use my hand


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I'm back. My medical centre is brilliant.
> 
> As I had spoken to NHS 111 before the surgery opened, they knew about me and gave me an appointment at 9.10am.
> 
> JoesDad had an appointment at 9.15 with the practise nurse for vaccinations for his business trips to India, which was handy timing, so he took me.
> 
> I am now on the strongest antihistamine she could prescribe to me and also antibiotic. Fingers crossed that I start to deflate soon!
> 
> I feel fine, just itchy and it's hard to use my hand




fingers crossed if you can


----------



## tortdad

JoesMum said:


> I'm back. My medical centre is brilliant.
> 
> As I had spoken to NHS 111 before the surgery opened, they knew about me and gave me an appointment at 9.10am.
> 
> JoesDad had an appointment at 9.15 with the practise nurse for vaccinations for his business trips to India, which was handy timing, so he took me.
> 
> I am now on the strongest antihistamine she could prescribe to me and also antibiotic. Fingers crossed that I start to deflate soon!
> 
> I feel fine, just itchy and it's hard to use my hand


Glad to see they got you right in


----------



## ZEROPILOT

StacieJ said:


> T
> View attachment 214138
> he guys enjoying their new yard.


Those two WILL graze!
It's summer time. Don't forget the fruit.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Not good news. I am off to the doctor as the swelling has got much worse overnight and now extends down my harm by a couple of inches (5cm  )
> 
> Just as well I removed my wedding ring before I went to bed. It was getting too tight
> 
> View attachment 214582



Autsch, it hurts me to look at the pic of your hand and arm. 
I hope the doctor can help you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I'm back. My medical centre is brilliant.
> 
> As I had spoken to NHS 111 before the surgery opened, they knew about me and gave me an appointment at 9.10am.
> 
> JoesDad had an appointment at 9.15 with the practise nurse for vaccinations for his business trips to India, which was handy timing, so he took me.
> 
> I am now on the strongest antihistamine she could prescribe to me and also antibiotic. Fingers crossed that I start to deflate soon!
> 
> I feel fine, just itchy and it's hard to use my hand



I hope the meds will work. Have you tried to cool your hand and arm with cold water ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 214557
> 
> View attachment 214558



The expression on Mr. Adams face as he is looking at Mrs. Wifey scares me !
Mayby it scares Mrs. Wifey too.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Ah thanks that is so kind of you, I see we are exactly the same age! I am actually a very happy, optimistic person so yes I know that life will be better this way, just sorting all the practicalities is a bit daunting! And I am not actually alone I have son and daughter living with me and their boyfriend/girlfriend are around a lot, and their is also the dog, the cat and of course the tortoise!



Good thing you are not alone !
The tortoise will comfort you, they are very sensible ....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I hope the meds will work. Have you tried to cool your hand and arm with cold water ?


I've tried the lot - ice packs, cold water, sitting with my arm raised...

Sadly, it seems meds are the only way this is going away


----------



## tortdad

JoesMum said:


> I've tried the lot - ice packs, cold water, sitting with my arm raised...
> 
> Sadly, it seems meds are the only way this is going away


I missed our first post about this. Did you get stung by something?


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> I missed our first post about this. Did you get stung by something?



I am not Linda ( Joes Mum ), but I know that she was stung from a wasp two days ago.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Not good news. I am off to the doctor as the swelling has got much worse overnight and now extends down my harm by a couple of inches (5cm  )
> 
> Just as well I removed my wedding ring before I went to bed. It was getting too tight
> 
> View attachment 214582


Oh, MY!!!! SO sorry this is getting worse!  Here's hoping the doctor can fix you up quickly!!!!


----------



## Shaif

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Not good news. I am off to the doctor as the swelling has got much worse overnight and now extends down my harm by a couple of inches (5cm  )
> 
> Just as well I removed my wedding ring before I went to bed. It was getting too tight
> 
> View attachment 214582




I hope you are feeling better! You may need some steroids to keep the swelling/inflammation down. I'm so so glad you removed your ring. That could have been problematic.

Wishing you a speedy recovery.



Sorry. I didn't complete reading the thread before I replied. Glad you were seen. I'm sure you will be back to perfect in no time.

I love India. Which part is Joe's Dad working in?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It will all work out for the best and life is good really, I have a lot to be thankful for


And there are people who care right here. 
Support, love and best wishes going your way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That all sounds very impressive and clever!


Indeed.
That's me, very impressive and clever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh it's all so romantic. So how did you lure her to your terrace?


Aha! 
All will be revealed, bu the cunning plan involves tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Not good news. I am off to the doctor as the swelling has got much worse overnight and now extends down my harm by a couple of inches (5cm  )
> 
> Just as well I removed my wedding ring before I went to bed. It was getting too tight
> 
> View attachment 214582


Crikey! 
Very not good and bad.
Good afternoon, Linda, and good luck, i'm sure the doc can give you something to help.
What an evil wasp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! got to get my toys together and head out soon, my mate ran a comp on bookface and the winner gets free window tints and a valet. want to get this job knocked out the park and home asap.
> 
> have a great day everyone


Good afternoon, John. 
Go knock 'em for six, tiger. 
Raaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!!!
Or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm back. My medical centre is brilliant.
> 
> As I had spoken to NHS 111 before the surgery opened, they knew about me and gave me an appointment at 9.10am.
> 
> JoesDad had an appointment at 9.15 with the practise nurse for vaccinations for his business trips to India, which was handy timing, so he took me.
> 
> I am now on the strongest antihistamine she could prescribe to me and also antibiotic. Fingers crossed that I start to deflate soon!
> 
> I feel fine, just itchy and it's hard to use my hand


Hopefully all sorted soon.
Couple of days and you'll be right as rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Glad to see they got you right in


Good morning, Kevin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Those two WILL graze!
> It's summer time. Don't forget the fruit.


Good morning, Ed.


----------



## JoesMum

I forgot to give Adam his cheese from JoesDad's birthday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The expression on Mr. Adams face as he is looking at Mrs. Wifey scares me !
> Mayby it scares Mrs. Wifey too.


It's a bit lascivious isn't it ?
But Mrs wifey is none to bright as will be seen.
OUUUUUUUUCCCCHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been asked to point out this is totally unlike actual wifey.
My nose hurts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The expression on Mr. Adams face as he is looking at Mrs. Wifey scares me !
> Mayby it scares Mrs. Wifey too.


And a jolly good afternoon to you, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! SO sorry this is getting worse!  Here's hoping the doctor can fix you up quickly!!!!


Good morning, Mooz! 
Hope you're having a marvelous day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> I hope you are feeling better! You may need some steroids to keep the swelling/inflammation down. I'm so so glad you removed your ring. That could have been problematic.
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I didn't complete reading the thread before I replied. Glad you were seen. I'm sure you will be back to perfect in no time.
> 
> I love India. Which part is Joe's Dad working in?


Good morning! 
I love India , too. Been several times.
wifey's family worked out there for generations and she was born in Karachi, next door in Pakistan.


----------



## johnandjade

job done. having a pint then i'll be packing up and heading home to start again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I forgot to give Adam his cheese from JoesDad's birthday!
> View attachment 214589


Thank heavens for that !
I've been starving to death in here!
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> job done. having a pint then i'll be packing up and heading home to start again


Enjoy your tipple and up and at 'em this afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Been nice and busy in here this morning.
Most splendid! 
Now what am I going to do about the next page ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HOLIDAY THING
While I was flicking through the travel section of the paper yesterday, I saw some offers for holidays on the Isle Of Wight. 
One company even offered a "Free Car Ferry". 
Now where the blazes would I put that ?
I've only got a small garden.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mooz!
> Hope you're having a marvelous day.


Good morning, Adam!
Very lazy, rainy day over here...I believe I'll take a nap (and it's only 10:00 am!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam!
> Very lazy, rainy day over here...I believe I'll take a nap (and it's only 10:00 am!)


4 pm here, so time to take Tidgy to the pub and shoot some pool. 
Enjoy you siesta.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, before I go, so to speak........
> TOILET HUMOUR
> Embarrassing noises ?
> Try leaving an empty trombone stand just outside the lavatory door and people will think you're just practicing.




Who says those are embarrassing noises!?!?!

I guess I have a house full of horrible band members!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Who says those are embarrassing noises!?!?!
> 
> I guess I have a house full of horrible band members!!


Good point!
Well made. 
I would like a recording, please. 
Good morning, Kathy.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point!
> Well made.
> I would like a recording, please.
> Good morning, Kathy.




My 11yr daughter is the worst!! 
She laughs every time!! That girl can clear a room!! 
If we are trapped in the car all the windows go down!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My 11yr daughter is the worst!!
> She laughs every time!! That girl can clear a room!!
> If we are trapped in the car all the windows go down!!


wifey laughs and giggles every time, too.
And when she belches. 
And she is old enough to know better.


----------



## Momof4

What words do you guys use for it?
Fart is not allowed in our house! 
For some reason I hate that word!! 

We use toot or trump! Or we say, did you hear that frog? My grandfather would say that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What words do you guys use for it?
> Fart is not allowed in our house!
> For some reason I hate that word!!
> 
> We use toot or trump! Or we say, did you hear that frog? My grandfather would say that?


Ha ha! 
"Break wind" is quite polite. 
We also use "Parp", "Trump" and "Bottom Burp". 
It's nice exchanging cultural differences, isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And on that note, i'm off out with the Mighty Tidge. 
Who also parps occasionally.
But doesn't laugh about it, though she sometimes looks surprised. 
See you all later.


----------



## tortdad

My little boys are 6 and 4. They love to talk about farting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> My little boys are 6 and 4. They love to talk about farting


Yeah, but wifey's 65. 
She actually bounces up and down and gives herself a round of applause.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CONFECTIONARY TIP
If you get some black and some white pieces of Lego and sandwich them together they make ideal liquorice allsorts especially for people, like me, who don't like eating them very much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What words do you guys use for it?
> Fart is not allowed in our house!
> For some reason I hate that word!!
> 
> We use toot or trump! Or we say, did you hear that frog? My grandfather would say that?



For many years (when I was a child ) I thought the gas that came out the other end was called a "smell." We would always say, "Did you make a smell?" I referred to it as a smell once in school and embarrassed myself. I had no idea that wasn't really what it was called. I don't like the word fart either. Passing gas is what we referred to when my kids were little.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> For many years (when I was a child ) I thought the gas that came out the other end was called a "smell." We would always say, "Did you make a smell?" I referred to it as a smell once in school and embarrassed myself. I had no idea that wasn't really what it was called. I don't like the word fart either. Passing gas is what we referred to when my kids were little.


Good day to you, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy, Adam. Just got back from my "potato" trip. . . but I bought quite a bit more than one potato.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy, Adam. Just got back from my "potato" trip. . . but I bought quite a bit more than one potato.


Tricky carrying that lot. 
Saw a bunch of shopping bags in one of your cat photos. 
I'd hire someone to carry that amount.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tricky carrying that lot.
> Saw a bunch of shopping bags in one of your cat photos.
> I'd hire someone to carry that amount.



I have a pick-up truck, and when I get home, I load it all up in the wheelbarrow and wheel it right into the house and into the kitchen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have a pick-up truck, and when I get home, I load it all up in the wheelbarrow and wheel it right into the house and into the kitchen.


Hmmmm.
No vehicles allowed in these streets but I could use a wheelbarrow. 
I could maybe manage a half dozen potatoes in that. 
And a cabbage.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Time for me to go. Misty is telling me it's her lunch time. Later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Time for me to go. Misty is telling me it's her lunch time. Later.


Have fun.
Love to sweet Misty and the 40 cats.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.


Good afternoon.
I have been off the forum most of the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> I have been off the forum most of the day.


S'okay, I understand not everyone is as irredeemably sad as me and may have other things to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WARNING TO SMOKERS !
If as part of your attempt to quit the habit, you are using chewing gum, check the packet to make sure it does not say, " Contains a source of phenyalanine, excessive consumption may produce laxative effects" before eating six packets in a day. 
Mr Ploppypants,
Edinburgh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm.
I need three extras and a cameraperson for my next planned shot. 
My neighbours are useless and my friends Zak, Anouar, Hicham and Ilyass are all away on holiday! 
Typical.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey! 
wifey's making coffee! 
I feel faint.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

When my turtle is waking up he pumps his front legs and back legs in and out then yawns is this normal?


----------



## Yvonne G

Stevieturtlelady said:


> When my turtle is waking up he pumps his front legs and back legs in and out then yawns is this normal?



Yes. They use their legs like a bellows to help them breathe.


----------



## Stevieturtlelady

Ohh! Thanks!


----------



## johnandjade

i got another job when i came home.

true to form


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214674
> 
> 
> i got another job when i came home.
> 
> true to form
> View attachment 214675


A meerkat, I'll warrant.
Good evening, John, you're certainly keeping busy.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A meerkat, I'll warrant.
> Good evening, John, you're certainly keeping busy.





it only came in for a hoover


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214676
> 
> it only came in for a hoover


What and you're nicking the engine ?


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!
> I love India , too. Been several times.
> wifey's family worked out there for generations and she was born in Karachi, next door in Pakistan.




My parents were from New Delhi before they moved to USA. They would have been neighbors with Wifey.


----------



## Shaif

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214674
> 
> 
> i got another job when i came home.
> 
> true to form
> View attachment 214675




I wish you weren't so far away! Your work looks brilliant and your work ethic is even better. We have a bunch of cars here that could use someone like you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> My parents were from New Delhi before they moved to USA. They would have been neighbors with Wifey.


Hello! 
Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR !


Good evening to you; Sabine. 
Hope you've had a most splendiferous day.


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> Hope you're having a good day.




Hi Adam! I hope you are well!
Not much happening here today. I'm on call tomorrow so feeling sad for myself as I usually do pre-call.

What's happening in Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Hi Adam! I hope you are well!
> Not much happening here today. I'm on call tomorrow so feeling sad for myself as I usually do pre-call.
> 
> What's happening in Morocco?


Nothing ever happens in Morocco. 
Which is good. 
I'm trying to find three guys who are prepared to be photographed being beaten up by me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening to you; Sabine.
> Hope you've had a most splendiferous day.



Good evening Adam.
Hmm, my day was normal, nothing special.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Hmm, my day was normal, nothing special.


I would have thought you mad every day special.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would have thought you mad every day special.



I try it. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR !


Good evening Sabine and good evening to anybody else lurking in the dark


----------



## Moozillion

ADAM!!!! I just found out about the Island of Sark, in the English Channel and thought of YOU because cars are banned there!  Have you ever been to Sark?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Sabine and good evening to anybody else lurking in the dark


Good evening, sorry, i was watching "The Fall of the House of Usher" 
Done now
lurk lurk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!! I just found out about the Island of Sark, in the English Channel and thought of YOU because cars are bann's there!  Have you ever been to Sark?


Yes, i went back in the 80s,just the once for a day and night during a visit to Guernsey. 
I remember it was very beautiful, one travelled by horse and cart, it was quite cheap but they charged me a fee for landing on their island.
Too cold for me, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR DRIVERS
You can park for free in all city centres simply by smashing the side windows, ripping out the radio and slapping a "Police Aware" sticker to the windscreen. 
If you wish for longer term parking burning your car has a greater effect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I try it. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.


Hmmmmm.
Hope you have a good night and tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all. 
I'm off for a nap, or more likely a deep sleep. 
A victim is coming tomorrow, hopefully, to be roped into a photo shoot. 
So I have to be at my most charming.
Which is difficult.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mmm just got manged. 
Something nasty has snuck into the bedroom and bitten chunks out of wifey and even got me three times. 
Nasty bites. 
So I'm making a coffee while I wait for them to stop burning.


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmm just got manged.
> Something nasty has snuck into the bedroom and bitten chunks out of wifey and even got me three times.
> Nasty bites.
> So I'm making a coffee while I wait for them to stop burning.





Oh nooooooo! That sounds awful?!!

Are you guys ok? Is wifey ok without the bitten chunks?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Oh nooooooo! That sounds awful?!!
> 
> Are you guys ok? Is wifey ok without the bitten chunks?


wifey has sprayed herself with insect repellent and fallen asleep.. 
i'm okay, just sulking and hoping I get a chance of revenge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Can't find the critter responsible and it's got me twice more and wifey again, too.
Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm going for a walk with the Tidge before the sun gets too fierce. 
See you later, gang.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I spent a busy evening watching the Athletics on tv. It culminated in screaming ourselves hoarse watching Mo Farah win the 10,000 metres. How anyone manages a sprint finish after running 6 miles beats me!

My hand and arm are feeling much better. They still look pretty swollen and I still can't get my rings or watch on, but the redness is fading. I hope not to encounter the sharp end of a wasp ever again.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I spent a busy evening watching the Athletics on tv. It culminated in screaming ourselves hoarse watching Mo Farah win the 10,000 metres. How anyone manages a sprint finish after running 6 miles beats me!
> 
> My hand and arm are feeling much better. They still look pretty swollen and I still can't get my rings or watch on, but the redness is fading. I hope not to encounter the sharp end of a wasp ever again.


Morning Linda, our evening here was spent doing just the same thing and then we were worried he was going to drop his son!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark roommates 

jade is away to glasgow with her mum so i have to venture out for my breakfast, then it's time to get stuck into work! still the house to valet as well 

hope everyone is well and happy, have an awesome weekend


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates
> 
> jade is away to glasgow with her mum so i have to venture out for my breakfast, then it's time to get stuck into work! still the house to valet as well
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, have an awesome weekend


Morning John, awesomeness to you too!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, awesomeness to you too!




allo miss jane!! (waves) 

have a sooopercallyfraggallisstttiiikkkexpyyallydoshhushhh saturday


----------



## johnandjade

guys gonna love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I spent a busy evening watching the Athletics on tv. It culminated in screaming ourselves hoarse watching Mo Farah win the 10,000 metres. How anyone manages a sprint finish after running 6 miles beats me!
> 
> My hand and arm are feeling much better. They still look pretty swollen and I still can't get my rings or watch on, but the redness is fading. I hope not to encounter the sharp end of a wasp ever again.


Good afternoon, Linda.
I've just got up after a couple of hours extra sleep. 
Yes, you can't help but love Mo. 
Glad your sting is getting better. 
Naughty insects.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning Linda, our evening here was spent doing just the same thing and then we were worried he was going to drop his son!!


Good afternoon, Jane. 
Another scorcher here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark roommates
> 
> jade is away to glasgow with her mum so i have to venture out for my breakfast, then it's time to get stuck into work! still the house to valet as well
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, have an awesome weekend


Good afternoon, John.
Please have a most excellent weekend as well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Please have a most excellent weekend as well.




and to you mr adam! how is our cousin zac doing??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and to you mr adam! how is our cousin zac doing??


Away with his family at the beach. 
Several degrees cooler where he is. 
I really could do with his help for Esio Trot but i'm glad he's having fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SPORTS LOVERS
Recreate the excitement and thrill of riding in 'The Grand National' by simply climbing onto the roof of your garden shed, putting your hands in your pockets and then leaping onto the ground below.
If your collar bone hasn't already smashed try running into a nearby fence to make sure.


----------



## johnandjade

andor brought me a present!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> andor brought me a present!!
> View attachment 214723


I've got a warty butt, too.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't find the critter responsible and it's got me twice more and wifey again, too.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm going for a walk with the Tidge before the sun gets too fierce.
> See you later, gang.


 Oh, NO!!!! I hope you can find the nasty beastie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, NO!!!! I hope you can find the nasty beastie!


Good morning, Bea.
Failed to find it so far, i think it's had nearly a pint of wifey's blood and a good few slurps of mine. 
It's probably so fat that I should be able to spot it fairly easily. 
Darned eyesight !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey can't find her knickers !!!!!!
We think it's eaten those too!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey can't find her knickers !!!!!!
> We think it's eaten those too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


>


S'okay, she found them finally. 
But the killer insect is still on the loose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Photoshoot arranged for 4 pm tomorrow with some extras for the next page of "Esio Trot"


----------



## johnandjade

ray winston.. its call 'the buff daddy' , so it's named from the film scum

i'll get the hoovers next


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Hope you have a good night and tomorrow is a better day for you.



Thank you Adam. I hope so too.
Some days are diamonds, - some days are stones.......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> I've just got up after a couple of hours extra sleep.
> Yes, you can't help but love Mo.
> Glad your sting is getting better.
> Naughty insects.



What have you said about insects ???? Buuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam. I hope so too.
> Some days are diamonds, - some days are stones.......


Hello, Bee, my diamond! 
Mind you, I'm quite fond of stones, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What have you said about insects ???? Buuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


hadeha. 
Never been stung by a bee. Bees are cool. 
It's bitey flying gnats, or midges, or mosquitoes or possibly some evil crawling thing.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Bee, my diamond!
> Mind you, I'm quite fond of stones, too.



Good evening Adam, you are the jewel of the CDR.
No one need stones.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, you are the jewel of the CDR.
> No one need stones.....


Masons ??
I thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Masons ??
> I thank you.


No one need stones on a human heart, I meant. No bad days....
No one need such things but they happen.


----------



## Shaif

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I spent a busy evening watching the Athletics on tv. It culminated in screaming ourselves hoarse watching Mo Farah win the 10,000 metres. How anyone manages a sprint finish after running 6 miles beats me!
> 
> My hand and arm are feeling much better. They still look pretty swollen and I still can't get my rings or watch on, but the redness is fading. I hope not to encounter the sharp end of a wasp ever again.




You may want to mention the reaction to your regular doctor. If this was your first sting, you may have an allergy to bee/wasp stings. If so, the second sting can be much worse. Consider getting tested or carrying an Epinephrine pen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No one need stones on a human heart, I meant. No bad days....
> No one need such things but they happen.


Sadly you are right. 
We all have bad days, but as i always say, it's necessary so you can appreciate the good days more when they come along.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> You may want to mention the reaction to your regular doctor. If this was your first sting, you may have an allergy to bee/wasp stings. If so, the second sting can be much worse. Consider getting tested or carrying an Epinephrine pen.


Good afternoon to you!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly you are right.
> We all have bad days, but as i always say, it's necessary so you can appreciate the good days more when they come along.



Mayby.

Hi and by.... I am on the way out to my beloved animals.
See and speak you later in the evening.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby.
> 
> Hi and by.... I am on the way out to my beloved animals.
> See and speak you later in the evening.
> Take care.


Yup, I've got a film to watch. 
Buzz later, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BIRD LOVERS
The bird flu epidemic could easily be eradicated by simply adding a few drops of Lemsip or Daynurse to birdbaths. 
Obviously, you would have to put Nightnurse in the birdbaths for owls.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay, I understand not everyone is as irredeemably sad as me and may have other things to do.


Your things seem to be much more interesting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Your things seem to be much more interesting


Life's good!


----------



## Bee62

Is anyone here ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is anyone here ?


Yup, i'm here ! 
Just finished watching the film.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Is anyone here ?


I'm here. Watching the world athletics ..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm here. Watching the world athletics ..


Good evening, Jane. 
100 metres and lots of boos for the winner.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Jane and Adam.
I am watching a episode of "Longmire"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longmire_(TV_series)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Jane and Adam.
> I am watching a episode of "Longmire"
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longmire_(TV_series)


So I guess you like this ?
What season are you on and do you watch it dubbed, subtitled or in English ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Jane.
> 100 metres and lots of boos for the winner.


Yes a heck of a lot of booing


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> I'm here. Watching the world athletics ..


What did you watch?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, i'm here !
> Just finished watching the film.


What did you watch?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> What did you watch?


Sorry bit confused by that for a moment. 
"This Film is Not Yet Rated" a documentary about the American film censor board . 
Interesting but a bit too long.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I guess you like this ?
> What season are you on and do you watch it dubbed, subtitled or in English ?



Yes I like the series very much.
Fourth season and dubbed.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry bit confused by that for a moment.
> "This Film is Not Yet Rated" a documentary about the American film censor board .
> Interesting but a bit too long.


Oh my that doesn't sound too exciting!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly you are right.
> We all have bad days, but as i always say, it's necessary so you can appreciate the good days more when they come along.



hear hear! character building!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes I like the series very much.
> Fourth season and dubbed.


It says the 2017 season will be the last, so enjoy it while you can. 
Should I give it a go ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my that doesn't sound too exciting!!


Actually full of naughty clips and interesting detective work, so not too dull.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually full of naughty clips and interesting detective work, so not too dull.


Mmm ok, I will take your word for it!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It says the 2017 season will be the last, so enjoy it while you can.
> Should I give it a go ?



What means: Should I give it a go ????


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hear hear! character building!


Good evening, John. 
The 'Jimmy' hat gets another outing tomorrow! 
Zak is back and helping with the photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Mmm ok, I will take your word for it!


Not worth hunting for specially, though.


----------



## johnandjade

18yrs old i think. the boys are good eh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What means: Should I give it a go ????


Is it worth my while watching it ?
Do you think I'd like it ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> The 'Jimmy' hat gets another outing tomorrow!
> Zak is back and helping with the photos.




 awesome!! 2300, i gotta head up home. i actually could work/sleep/ live down here!


----------



## johnandjade

before


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214763
> View attachment 214764
> View attachment 214765
> 
> 
> View attachment 214766


Hmmmmmmm. 
Do you think you could manage a picture of you and a friend if possible like the two in the background here and another of a sort of workbench like this ?
And e-mail it ?
Please. 


No hurry, doesn't need to be done for a few days at least. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214767
> View attachment 214768
> View attachment 214769
> 
> 
> 18yrs old i think. the boys are good eh


Most definitely ! ! !
Tis gleaming like a brand new new thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awesome!! 2300, i gotta head up home. i actually could work/sleep/ live down here!


Not without Fido and the degus! ! ! !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> Do you think you could manage a picture of you and a friend if possible like the two in the background here and another of a sort of workbench like this ?
> And e-mail it ?
> Please.
> View attachment 214771
> 
> No hurry, doesn't need to be done for a few days at least.
> Thank you.




not a problem. just remember me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not a problem. just remember me


Remember you ?
I shall never forget ! 
or do you mean remind ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Remember you ?
> I shall never forget !
> or do you mean remind ?



finger tipsy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not a problem. just remember me


As near as possible to the poses and objects in the picture, though bizarre imagination is permitted. 
Got any overalls ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I've got a film to watch.
> Buzz later, I hope.


When did you change your avatar?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is it worth my while watching it ?
> Do you think I'd like it ?



Yes ! Definitely !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When did you change your avatar?


Ummmmmmm.
This morning, i think. 
Good evening, Mooz.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ummmmmmm.
> This morning, i think.
> Good evening, Mooz.


WHEW!!! That's a relief: I was going to feel pretty silly if you'd changed it a while back and I just now noticed!!! 

And good a good evening to you, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes ! Definitely !


I shall write it down then. 
Got a bit to watch first though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WHEW!!! That's a relief: I was going to feel pretty silly if you'd changed it a while back and I just now noticed!!!
> 
> And good a good evening to you, too!


Ha de ha. 
Nope, some time today, i'm fairly sure. 
It's my marbles that are missing cos i can't quite remember. 
Esio Trot is the theme for a bit.


----------



## johnandjade

went through recent pictures.. it's funny watching in a timeline the relationship changing from 'professional' to having fun


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214776


Sweet. 
Get 'im to buy a tortoise and then he can join us in the Cold Dark Room !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall write it down then.
> Got a bit to watch first though.


I don`t watch normal TV. I download films and series of the I-Net and watch them when I like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t watch normal TV. I download films and series of the I-Net and watch them when I like.


Me too. 
My TV aerial isn't even connected !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> My TV aerial isn't even connected !



I hate the lot of advertising in movies on TV. The break they make, the interruption of the movie makes my angry. I don`t want this any more !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214776



Good evening John,

you are doing a great job. Some cars look very rotten before you treat them and afterwards they look nearly like a new car.


----------



## Bee62

I am back in half an hour .......


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I'm here. Watching the world athletics ..


I was watching too -






Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Jane.
> 100 metres and lots of boos for the winner.


I was sorry to see Bolt lose. There's no doubt that he wasn't the best on the day.

I didn't boo Gatlin. I couldn't applaud him either. Being banned once for drugs is bad enough. A second ban should be permanent in my opinion. He threw away his second chance and wants people to be charitable and give him a third chance. The authorities did, the paying public clearly don't feel so magnanimous. 

He's definitely not an athletics hero. 

I would be interested to know what opinion is of him in the US.


----------



## JSWallace

It was this morning! My eyes must be getting old I thought it was a green parrot at first glance


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hate the lot of advertising in movies on TV. The break they make, the interruption of the movie makes my angry. I don`t want this any more !


Again, i agree, and why I used to watch mainly the BBC with no adverts. 
It's horrible when the director builds the atmosphere in a movie and you suddenly have an advert for 'Burger King' (other brands of tasty beef patties are available) .Here there are so many ads I find TV virtually unwatchable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was watching too -
> View attachment 214777
> 
> View attachment 214778
> 
> 
> I was sorry to see Bolt lose. There's no doubt that he wasn't the best on the day.
> 
> I didn't boo Gatlin. I couldn't applaud him either. Being banned once for drugs is bad enough. A second ban should be permanent in my opinion. He threw away his second chance and wants people to be charitable and give him a third chance. The authorities did, the paying public clearly don't feel so magnanimous.
> 
> He's definitely not an athletics hero.
> 
> I would be interested to know what opinion is of him in the US.


Well, I feel that unless you give a lifetime ban, we have to accept someone back and as the ban wasn't permanent he can compete. i believe in redemption and second chances. But yes, he should have been banned for life the second time, in my opinion. And the whole Russian team has an indefinite ban ? Where's the justice in comparison there ? 
The people should have been booing the athletics federation. .
Hope you're having fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It was this morning! My eyes must be getting old I thought it was a green parrot at first glance








Easily done.


----------



## johnandjade

been my garage uniform yesterday and today....



fankoo uncle ed!!!!! 

today i have made more customers at home, i think that's now 13 cars!, there's still 13 more here, only a matter of that relitive time thinggy.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Easily done.


I love them both..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FINANCIAL ADVICE
If visiting a motorway service station for a nice cuppa and a piece of cake, don't forget to arrange your bank loan or second mortgage before you get to the tills to save you time and embarrassment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> been my garage uniform yesterday and today....
> View attachment 214779
> 
> 
> fankoo uncle ed!!!!!
> 
> today i have made more customers at home, i think that's now 13 cars!, there's still 13 more here, only a matter of that relitive time thinggy.


Not enough hours in even a Cold Dark Room Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I love them both..


Me too.


----------



## Bee62

Two days ago I watch this film:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Turtle

Although there is no spoken word and no commentar within the whole movie, it is a very beautiful drawn cartoon and a very sensitive told story.
A really nice movie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Two days ago I watch this film:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Turtle
> 
> Although there is no spoken word and no commentar within the whole movie, it is a very beautiful drawn cartoon and a very sensitive told story.
> A really nice movie.


That one I'm definitely watching !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That one I'm definitely watching !



It is worth watching it !


----------



## Bee62

What series have you seen Adam ? Which were your favorites ?
I have one: Downton Abbey.
Seen all seasons and all episodes and I love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What series have you seen Adam ? Which were your favorites ?
> I have one: Downton Abbey.
> Seen all seasons and all episodes and I love it.


Doctor Who is my fave.
Then GOT.
Other series i watched all of are few.
The Office, Extras, Poirot, The Thick of It, Fawlty Towers.
Not much else that I liked.
Have never seen Downton.


----------



## johnandjade

0030(ish).






ready for the next



will try get a picture of the guy when th picks up mazda tomorrow. will be like this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Favourite TV series everyone ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Favourite TV series everyone ?




still game/ dwarf. 

i may combust thinking about this!


----------



## Yvonne G

NCIS without a doubt. I also like Dr. Blake Mysteries and Murder In Paradise. I'm quite fond of Heartland, but have a hard time remembering to turn it on. I really, really like Major Crimes, but I think they cancelled it without telling me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> still game/ dwarf.
> 
> i may combust thinking about this!


----------



## johnandjade

if i could draw, had talent. i would make this an 'alien pod' 

but sadly, no... 

i do have a backup, though no black paint to hand  .. 

make do and mend/ improvise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> NCIS without a doubt. I also like Dr. Blake Mysteries and Murder In Paradise. I'm quite fond of Heartland, but have a hard time remembering to turn it on. I really, really like Major Crimes, but I think they cancelled it without telling me.


I saw a few NCIS and quite liked them. 
Murder in Paradise I saw some when i was in hospital 2013, they were quite fun. The others I don't know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Big Charlie .
Hello, good evening! 
Sorry, i'm answering you here, but want to keep the book thread as clear as poss. (but very glad you are impatient for the next webisode. )
I have arranged a photoshoot for 4pm tomorrow to take the next necessary scene ( a fight) and also a church scene and a pet shop bit for later.
It's a work in progress but the next page should hopefully appear tomorrow evening. 
Thank you so much for your interest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Ed 
@ZEROPILOT 
Next installment tomorrow evening , i hope, see details in the post above. 
i'm very excited myself, I wonder what will happen next. 
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes.
Unfortunately the comments will have to be edited out of the story.
Maybe the lovely and ever helpful @Yvonne G can remedy that?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's perfect. Part genius and part very strange....But not in a bad way in my opinion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's perfect. Part genius and part very strange....But not in a bad way in my opinion.


Thank you. 
But I don't want the comments edited out.
People should be able to comment where they want, I was going to do it in the CDR only but with several pages between each installment it gets too disjointed and no one reads all the stuff here, nor should they have to. 
So I set it up in its own thread, but one or two comments there are not going to hurt, indeed they may encourage others to join in which is great, but I'll reply to them all here. 
This is my home after all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> But I don't want the comments edited out.
> People should be able to comment where they want, I was going to do it in the CDR only but with several pages between each installment it gets too disjointed and no one reads all the stuff here, nor should they have to.
> So I set it up in its own thread, but one or two comments there are not going to hurt, indeed they may encourage others to join in which is great, but I'll reply to them all here.
> This is my home after all.


A lot of us spend a very odd amount of time here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of us spend a very odd amount of time here.


When I'm here, it's all the time! 
Golly! 
But I love you guys.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This mess has kept me busy.
It WAS my fish pond (s) area.
Now the sceens, doors, plants and ponds have dissapeared to make room for my much larger single pond and minimalist decorations and plants.
I'm also replacing the screen with lattice work and painting the wood. Adding a few chairs...
I'm moving slowly with the back and the heart, etc. But it's where I've been spending my TFO time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I'm here, it's all the time!
> Golly!
> But I love you guys.


...and we love you.
Speaking just for myself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Before. A jungle of plants.
Complete with resident snake....that I never located.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This mess has kept me busy.
> It WAS my fish pond (s) area.
> Now the sceens, doors, plants and ponds have dissapeared to make room for my much larger single pond and minimalist decorations and plants.
> I'm also replacing the screen with lattice work and painting the wood. Adding a few chairs...
> I'm moving slowly with the back and the heart, etc. But it's where I've been spending my TFO time.


Goodness! ! ! 
Don't overdo it, with all your coral and all. Pond Forum been of use ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...and we love you.
> Speaking just for myself.


Bless. 
Nothing like a good bromance.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This was the "hospital" pen that housed Queen Bertha during her battle with death. Then became a rabbit hutch for Kelly's rabbit with a top added.
Now it'll be replaced with a lounge or some chairs.
It's that void on the left in the other photo.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness! ! !
> Don't overdo it, with all your coral and all. Pond Forum been of use ?


No.
Everyone is too friendly to offer constructive criticism.
Youtube has been the go to place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Everyone is too friendly to offer constructive criticism.
> Youtube has been the go to place.


I'm afraid I know nothing about this sort of stuff to offer any sort of help or criticism whatsoever. 
i'd be getting someone in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night, buddy.
Suki needs to go out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night, buddy.
> Suki needs to go out.


Night, night, Ed.
Night night, Suki. 
Thanks for the chat. 
keep us up to speed on your progress.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Big Charlie .
> Hello, good evening!
> Sorry, i'm answering you here, but want to keep the book thread as clear as poss. (but very glad you are impatient for the next webisode. )
> I have arranged a photoshoot for 4pm tomorrow to take the next necessary scene ( a fight) and also a church scene and a pet shop bit for later.
> It's a work in progress but the next page should hopefully appear tomorrow evening.
> Thank you so much for your interest


Thanks! I'm loving your book. I'm sorry I messed up your book thread.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> NCIS without a doubt. I also like Dr. Blake Mysteries and Murder In Paradise. I'm quite fond of Heartland, but have a hard time remembering to turn it on. I really, really like Major Crimes, but I think they cancelled it without telling me.


Oh, I hope they didn't cancel Major Crimes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Thanks! I'm loving your book. I'm sorry I messed up your book thread.


No, no not at all, see my reply to Ed below (Zeropilot)
i'm just very happy if a few souls like it. 


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> But I don't want the comments edited out.
> People should be able to comment where they want, I was going to do it in the CDR only but with several pages between each installment it gets too disjointed and no one reads all the stuff here, nor should they have to.
> So I set it up in its own thread, but one or two comments there are not going to hurt, indeed they may encourage others to join in which is great, but I'll reply to them all here.
> This is my home after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Oh, I hope they didn't cancel Major Crimes!


What are you favourite TV shows ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to bed. 
Got to be props man tomorrow morning as well as arranging the snacks and drinks. 
Then gotta be director, actor, and cameraman in the afternoon. 
Then writer in the evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What a jolly day it's been! 
Hope the bitey thing had gone. 
Night night Roommates, sleep well, catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Everyone is too friendly to offer constructive criticism.
> Youtube has been the go to place.




Just a thought Ed, instead of digging, why don't you build an above ground pond? 
I'm researching ponds too and I've seen some sweet above grounds! 
No digging required


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Just a thought Ed, instead of digging, why don't you build an above ground pond?
> I'm researching ponds too and I've seen some sweet above grounds!
> No digging required


My wife doesn't like the idea.
I already passed that one by her.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Favourite TV series everyone ?


Well, going back over the years: M*A*S*H, Cheers, Barney Miller, The Odd Couple.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> This mess has kept me busy.
> It WAS my fish pond (s) area.
> Now the sceens, doors, plants and ponds have dissapeared to make room for my much larger single pond and minimalist decorations and plants.
> I'm also replacing the screen with lattice work and painting the wood. Adding a few chairs...
> I'm moving slowly with the back and the heart, etc. But it's where I've been spending my TFO time.


My goodness, Ed! If this is how you "take it easy" I can't imagine what you think of as hard work!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> Unfortunately the comments will have to be edited out of the story.
> Maybe the lovely and ever helpful @Yvonne G can remedy that?


I gave it some thought when I saw posts day before yesterday, but didn't want to overstep my bounds. Maybe I can move the comments over to here, but they might end up being out of context. Just let me know.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Oh, I hope they didn't cancel Major Crimes!


Me too, but where the heck is it?


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Me too, but where the heck is it?


I think it is coming back, because on IMDB, they show a sixth season but without dates.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What are you favourite TV shows ?


There are so many! 
iZombie, How to get away with murder, Scorpion, Fargo, Better Call Saul (and Breaking Bad), Good Behavior, This is Us, Bull, Humans, Claws...
I like most cop and lawyer shows like Criminal Minds, Law and Order SVU, NCIS, Major Crimes.

I loved Devious Maids and am sad it was cancelled.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I gave it some thought when I saw posts day before yesterday, but didn't want to overstep my bounds. Maybe I can move the comments over to here, but they might end up being out of context. Just let me know.


If you move them here @Yvonne G, they'll end up in time sequence with the rest of the thread. They don't go on the end. It'll make sense to anyone going back through the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

My swelling continues to decrease. I an still not risking putting my wedding ring back on - I need the usual wrinkles on the back of my hand before that happens. 

It's quite nippy this morning, only 12C /53F ... more September than August!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, going back over the years: M*A*S*H, Cheers, Barney Miller, The Odd Couple.


I only saw Cheers a couple of times, though wifey loved Frasier which was sort of a spin-off from that if i recall correctly.
But I quite liked M*A*S*H , I was fascinated by Klinger .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I gave it some thought when I saw posts day before yesterday, but didn't want to overstep my bounds. Maybe I can move the comments over to here, but they might end up being out of context. Just let me know.


Thanks for the offer, Yvonne, but a few comments won't hurt and may encourage others to read and join in.
I've still got about 50 pages to go, so I'm sure it'll happen again, but each time I'll reply in the Cold Dark Room and try to gently explain. 
I'm very happy that people respond to my nonsense. 
And a jolly good morning to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> There are so many!
> iZombie, How to get away with murder, Scorpion, Fargo, Better Call Saul (and Breaking Bad), Good Behavior, This is Us, Bull, Humans, Claws...
> I like most cop and lawyer shows like Criminal Minds, Law and Order SVU, NCIS, Major Crimes.
> 
> I loved Devious Maids and am sad it was cancelled.


Blimey! 
Lots of things. 
Except a couple of the crime shows, I've not watched any. 
What would you recommend to a foreigner who doesn't usually watch US stuff ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If you move them here @Yvonne G, they'll end up in time sequence with the rest of the thread. They don't go on the end. It'll make sense to anyone going back through the CDR.


I'd rather leave them. 
They're kind of part of the narrative now, and I might even be able to play with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> My swelling continues to decrease. I an still not risking putting my wedding ring back on - I need the usual wrinkles on the back of my hand before that happens.
> 
> It's quite nippy this morning, only 12C /53F ... more September than August!


Good morning, Linda.
Glad the swelling's subsiding. 
And i'll leave you to guess the weather here. 
Which will be the same in September.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

POLICE
You can save the force some money on expensive sirens by simply putting a police dog on the roof of your patrol car and shutting the door on its tail before attending an emergency call.


----------



## JoesMum

Just watched (on tv) Callum Hawkins, from Paisley like our John, come a magnificent 4th in the marathon in the World Athletics Championships. Excellent result for a Brit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just watched (on tv) Callum Hawkins, from Paisley like our John, come a magnificent 4th in the marathon in the World Athletics Championships. Excellent result for a Brit


Most splendid. 
i'm just out to buy drinks and snacks for the film crew.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, i'm off to bed.
> Got to be props man tomorrow morning as well as arranging the snacks and drinks.
> Then gotta be director, actor, and cameraman in the afternoon.
> Then writer in the evening.



Good afternoon Adam. Sounds like you are very busy today !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Sounds like you are very busy today !


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Yes , just going to sort out my props list for the afternoon shoot. 
Thug hat.
Pistol
Club
Dog
Dog lead
Church sign
Vicar's outfit
Glasses for vicar
And for the evening shoot. 
Assorted animals, cages and boxes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SWEETCORN - AGAIN
You can make picking the lottery numbers easy and fun for the whole family.
Simply write the numbers 1 to 49 on sweet corn kernels, eat them with your tea and see which numbers come out first.
Don't forget to underline 6 and 9 and use indelible ink.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POLICE
> You can save the force some money on expensive sirens by simply putting a police dog on the roof of your patrol car and shutting the door on its tail before attending an emergency call.


 NOOO!!! BAD citizen!!!

Now I am getting worried about the similarities between your silliness and Hubby's!! After accidentally stepping on one of our cats' tails, he began referring to their tails as "the Volume control!" He still calls it that!  he's very silly, which is quite wonderful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NOOO!!! BAD citizen!!!
> 
> Now I am getting worried about the similarities between your silliness and Hubby's!! After accidentally stepping on one of our cats' tails, he began referring to their tails as "the Volume control!" He still calls it that!


Men of a certain age .........


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POLICE
> You can save the force some money on expensive sirens by simply putting a police dog on the roof of your patrol car and shutting the door on its tail before attending an emergency call.



That is animal abuse and cruel ! 
I have another idea:
Put the co driver on the roof of the patrol car. Put his hand in the door and shut it.
Auuuuuiiiiiihhiiiiiiiiiiiioouuuuuuu iiiiiii..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is animal abuse and cruel !
> I have another idea:
> Put the co driver on the roof of the patrol car. Put his hand in the door and shut it.
> Auuuuuiiiiiihhiiiiiiiiiiiioouuuuuuu iiiiiii..........


I guess that would work, too.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Yes , just going to sort out my props list for the afternoon shoot.
> Thug hat.
> Pistol
> Club
> Dog
> Dog lead
> Church sign
> Vicar's outfit
> Glasses for vicar
> And for the evening shoot.
> Assorted animals, cages and boxes.


 GOODNESS!!!! This is quite a production!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello Bea,

do you know the cartoos called Simons Cat ?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


I like the muddy paws one best. 
Though Tidgy does similar things with a small box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, goodness! 
More! 
I haven't got time for this today ! 
See you later.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness!
> More!
> I haven't got time for this today !
> See you later.



It means that you like it ?
I can`t get enough of it. It makes my laugh that my belly hurts !
@Yvonne G
Where are you ? I have something for you. Please look at some posts above .....


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Yes , just going to sort out my props list for the afternoon shoot.
> Thug hat.
> Pistol
> Club
> Dog
> Dog lead
> Church sign
> Vicar's outfit
> Glasses for vicar
> And for the evening shoot.
> Assorted animals, cages and boxes.




This is turning into quite a production.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> It means that you like it ?
> I can`t get enough of it. It makes my laugh that my belly hurts !
> @Yvonne G
> Where are you ? I have something for you. Please look at some post above .....



I've never seen simon's cat before. I love it!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've never seen simon's cat before. I love it!



Glad that you love it ! Have fun !


----------



## Bee62

and for dog owners:


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Very funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It means that you like it ?
> I can`t get enough of it. It makes my laugh that my belly hurts !
> @Yvonne G
> Where are you ? I have something for you. Please look at some posts above .....


Yes, they're good, but no more til this evening, please ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is turning into quite a production.


Indeed.
Four actors arriving in an hour, (which means two, here) . 
wifey is busy doing some of the artistic design work. 
All great fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and for dog owners:


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Is there a series about our Roommate, the hedgehog ?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello Bea,
> 
> do you know the cartoos called Simons Cat ?


YES!!!! I enjoy it- especially trying to decide which of my cats is most like Simon's cat that day!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CELLPHONE / MOBILE USERS
When you have connection problems simply lift your phone up a few inches higher . 
It then will connect instantly to the satellite which is orbiting at approx. 35,800 km above the earth.


----------



## johnandjade

going to see if i can get a poster of a budweiser can


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214843
> 
> 
> going to see if i can get a poster of a budweiser can


Don't forget my photo!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget my photo!




i'm on it boss  


just waiting on andor coming back down... hes away 'pinching a loaf' 


sounds like your going to have a brilliant day


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon one and all! hope everyone is having a silly sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm on it boss
> 
> 
> just waiting on andor coming back down... hes away 'pinching a loaf'
> 
> 
> sounds like your going to have a brilliant day


It'll probably be a chaotic nightmare and I will soon lose my sense of humour. 
Hey ho.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget my photo!





found an old one!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It'll probably be a chaotic nightmare and I will soon lose my sense of humour.
> Hey ho.




never! may the wibble be with you


----------



## johnandjade

there's the engine that goes with!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> never! may the wibble be with you


I'm already getting slightly cross with wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214845
> 
> 
> there's the engine that goes with!


Hmmmmm. 
I need this, 


But without Mr Adam.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214845
> 
> 
> there's the engine that goes with!



My god. . . how does one work on such a thing? There's no room in there.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I need this,
> View attachment 214846
> 
> But without Mr Adam.



that was for the left pic?


next one on the way


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I need this,
> View attachment 214846
> 
> But without Mr Adam.



Too bad we're so far apart. I have one of these I could loan you:







The handle extends to about 25'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Too bad we're so far apart. I have one of these I could loan you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle extends to about 25'



That thing looks lethal ! 
I wouldn't even put one of my toy torts near it. 
I could be a useful wifey catcher, though.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> My god. . . how does one work on such a thing? There's no room in there.




he's very patient to say the least


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The clock striketh the hour and on one is here. 
Why am I not surprised ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What a moron!
I gave @StacieJ a female redfoot because I was too groggy on back meds.
She drove 10 hours.
My male is still here.
I have no idea how I screwed that one up.
Now I gotta make things right.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here he is


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a moron!
> I gave @StacieJ a female redfoot because I was too groggy on back meds.
> She drove 10 hours.
> My male is still here.
> I have no idea how I screwed that one up.
> Now I gotta make things right.




at least you spotted the mistake. hope you're healing up well ed


----------



## johnandjade

spot the use of clamp lamp and the 'clean as you go' hammer


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214852
> View attachment 214853
> 
> 
> 
> spot the use of clamp lamp and the 'clean as you go' hammer


Love the fez! It suits you!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Dinosaur jokes:

Q: What is a T-rex's favorite number?
A: Ate!

Q: Why did the dinosaur eat the factory?
A: It was a plant eater.

Q: What do you call a dinosaur with poor eyesight?
A: Doyouthinkhesaurus?

Q: What does a triceratops sit on?
A: Its tricerabottom.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a moron!
> I gave @StacieJ a female redfoot because I was too groggy on back meds.
> She drove 10 hours.
> My male is still here.
> I have no idea how I screwed that one up.
> Now I gotta make things right.


So does that mean there has been an accidental mixing of male and female? Could be more tortoise eggs in your future!


----------



## johnandjade

not much joy, heavy, clumsy, messy, dangerous and painful




but fast, this is £150.. out on tuesday morning. 

i'm documenting so guy knows where his money is going. (the pub  )






nasty!!!




step one. 

it's not going to be perfect, but it's going to come up nooooiiiccceeesshh


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a moron!
> I gave @StacieJ a female redfoot because I was too groggy on back meds.
> She drove 10 hours.
> My male is still here.
> I have no idea how I screwed that one up.
> Now I gotta make things right.



Oh, geez. Is she willing to come back? Or, are you willing to drive 10 hours?


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214852
> View attachment 214853
> 
> 
> 
> spot the use of clamp lamp and the 'clean as you go' hammer



I'm guessing this is for Adam's book?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> So does that mean there has been an accidental mixing of male and female? Could be more tortoise eggs in your future!



LOL! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I'm guessing this is for Adam's book?




that, and pinching beer


----------



## johnandjade

today's achievements!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow. That looks like a brand new car inside. (But the steering wheel is on the wrong side!)


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Wow. That looks like a brand new car inside. (But the steering wheel is on the wrong side!)


Tee hee hee!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What a moron!
> I gave @StacieJ a female redfoot because I was too groggy on back meds.
> She drove 10 hours.
> My male is still here.
> I have no idea how I screwed that one up.
> Now I gotta make things right.


Saw the thread. 
Oops.
But we know you'll put it right. 
No long term harm done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214852
> View attachment 214853
> 
> 
> 
> spot the use of clamp lamp and the 'clean as you go' hammer


And, of course, the fez!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dinosaur jokes:
> 
> Q: What is a T-rex's favorite number?
> A: Ate!
> 
> Q: Why did the dinosaur eat the factory?
> A: It was a plant eater.
> 
> Q: What do you call a dinosaur with poor eyesight?
> A: Doyouthinkhesaurus?
> 
> Q: What does a triceratops sit on?
> A: Its tricerabottom.


Goodness! 
Just unforgivable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 214864
> View attachment 214865
> View attachment 214866
> View attachment 214867
> View attachment 214868
> 
> 
> 
> today's achievements!


You seem to have misplaced the bed of that truck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow. That looks like a brand new car inside. (But the steering wheel is on the wrong side!)


I thought that, too. 
Silly British.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, they came, and they weren't very late. 
Everything went as smooth as Silky the Silkworm's favourite silk pyjamas. 
Everyone had fun and was as happy as a man who thinks a dog's pooped on his pie but then finds out it was a giant blackberry. 

Results to follow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And, of course, the fez!



hope it's ok?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hope it's ok?!


Thank you my friend, i think i can use it, yes. 
Most excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No waiting on a bit of Zakic Magic.


----------



## johnandjade

sooo... from



this nasty swirled, scratched up paint to...




not as nasty, im not removing all defects,


but...



the untrained eye wont notice.. it's a £150 job, not £1500.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sooo... from
> View attachment 214878
> 
> 
> this nasty swirled, scratched up paint to...
> View attachment 214880
> 
> 
> 
> not as nasty, im not removing all defects,
> 
> 
> but...
> View attachment 214881
> 
> 
> the untrained eye wont notice.. it's a £150 job, not £1500.


Excellent work!


----------



## johnandjade

one of adams top tips!! 


save time waiting on a cab by simply 'borrowing' one...



you can also earn extra income


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent work!




calander!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is there a series about our Roommate, the hedgehog ?



yes it is, there are several


----------



## Bee62

This is my favorite one:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> one of adams top tips!!
> 
> 
> save time waiting on a cab by simply 'borrowing' one...
> View attachment 214886
> 
> 
> you can also earn extra income


POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> calander!!!
> View attachment 214887


The calendar in the photo from the book i asked you to recreate actually has a topless girl on the calendar far right! ! ! 
We do not want that bit! 
It's a children's book!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> yes it is, there are several


Brilliant ! ! !
That's my favourite one! 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This is my favorite one:


Very, very funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GILLETTE
Advice to the makers of the Gillette Mach 3 razor. (Gillette, one rather supposes). 
Save money by putting the blade that shaves the closest at the front and forgetting about the other two.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, geez. Is she willing to come back? Or, are you willing to drive 10 hours?


Both. Maybe. Half and half. She Is north and west of me


----------



## Bee62

This movie I saw this evening.
Too cute !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> So does that mean there has been an accidental mixing of male and female? Could be more tortoise eggs in your future!


Yep.
That's how I figured the forum was correct.
The clucking noise coming from the bushes!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> at least you spotted the mistake. hope you're healing up well ed


Thanks I feel good enough


----------



## JSWallace

Hello all, I hope you have all had ( or are having) a splendid Sunday. Thought you might like to see some pictures of Chatsworth house where I was playing with the band today. It's home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire but is in Derbyshire. It has beautiful gardens but unfortunately the sun was elusive today!


----------



## JSWallace

Chatsworth


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I hope you have all had ( or are having) a splendid Sunday. Thought you might like to see some pictures of Chatsworth house where I was playing with the band today. It's home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire but is in Derbyshire. It has beautiful gardens but unfortunately the sun was elusive today!


Good evening, Jane. 
I have been and the sun was elusive then too, I recall. 
Photos would be great ! 
Yes, please.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I hope you have all had ( or are having) a splendid Sunday. Thought you might like to see some pictures of Chatsworth house where I was playing with the band today. It's home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire but is in Derbyshire. It has beautiful gardens but unfortunately the sun was elusive today!



Good evening Jane, yes we want to see pics !
What kind of music is your band playing ?
Coverband ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Jane.
> I have been and the sun was elusive then too, I recall.
> Photos would be great !
> Yes, please.


Blimey you replied too quickly! Photos still in cyberspace but arrived now I think!!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Jane, yes we want to see pics !
> What kind of music is your band playing ?
> Coverband ?


We are a wind band so brass and woodwind instruments. We play a whole range of music, show and film music, a bit of jazz, a bit of classical and popular stuff. It's really good fun..


----------



## JSWallace

Can you see pics now?


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> We are a wind band so brass and woodwind instruments. We play a whole range of music, show and film music, a bit of jazz, a bit of classical and popular stuff. It's really good fun..



Okay. And you are singing ?


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Can you see pics now?



Yepp !
Very impressive and beautiful !


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Okay. And you are singing ?


No! You wouldn't wantvto hear me sing!! I play clarinet mainly and tenor sax occasionally


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> No! You wouldn't wantvto hear me sing!! I play clarinet mainly and tenor sax occasionally



Okay, I`ll come with you. I love it to sing and although I unfortunately never was a member of a band: I am singing very good !


----------



## Bee62

Hi and by !
I`ll be back in half an hour ....
See and speak you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Chatsworth


Got them now! 
Super, thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> No! You wouldn't wantvto hear me sing!! I play clarinet mainly and tenor sax occasionally


Oh, yes we would !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes we would !


No no no , take my word for it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> No no no , take my word for it!


Oh, okay then, Bee and I will do the singing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP FOR DIY FOLK
To make yourself seem much more professional, simply start work 3 days late, wear ill-fitting trousers and shake you head at regular intervals.


----------



## Bee62

Hello again .....
Someone here ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello again .....
> Someone here ?


Yup, still here going through the forums.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, still here going through the forums.



Does anyone needs help ?
Today I took a lot of pictures. Around my house, animals and me. I want to create a new introducting thread, or shall I post my pics in the CDR ?
What do you mean ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Does anyone needs help ?
> Today I took a lot of pictures. Around my house, animals and me. I want to create a new introducting thread, or shall I post my pics in the CDR ?
> What do you mean ?


Just looking around, posting here and there, yes, helping some, welcoming others, all the usual stuff. 
You could put a thread under Personal Promotion like the Cold Dark Room, or maybe under Off Topic Chit Chat. 
But please put it in here as well. 
Like my book thread.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just looking around, posting here and there, yes, helping some, welcoming others, all the usual stuff.
> You could put a thread under Personal Promotion like the Cold Dark Room, or maybe under Off Topic Chit Chat.
> But please put it in here as well.
> Like my book thread.



I don`t want to write a lot, just showing pics how I live. I think that will be better in the CDR where most of the people know me by my posts.
What`s your opinion ? Should I start ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t want to write a lot, just showing pics how I live. I think that will be better in the CDR where most of the people know me by my posts.
> What`s your opinion ? Should I start ?


As long as it's in the Cold Dark Room, i'm happy. 
i'm sure other people would be interested too. 
Yes, make a start.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as it's in the Cold Dark Room, i'm happy.
> i'm sure other people would be interested too.
> Yes, make a start.



Okay ! Then .....
The first pictures are devoted to John, our car-angel.
My car is really jealous that it will never feel your magic hands on it`s body....

My Car:



and one of my cats


named "Leo"....


----------



## Bee62

and here I live: 
The view from my front door. 
Isn`t it wonderful ? 
I love it !


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> No! You wouldn't wantvto hear me sing!! I play clarinet mainly and tenor sax occasionally


...plus it's a challenge to sing whilst playing a wind instrument!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep.
> That's how I figured the forum was correct.
> The clucking noise coming from the bushes!


"Ed's Tortoise Love Nest!"


----------



## Bee62

My house:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and here I live:
> The view from my front door.
> Isn`t it wonderful ?
> I love it !
> 
> 
> View attachment 214928


Not keen on cars, but that view is fantastic ! 
So many shades of green.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My house:
> View attachment 214931
> View attachment 214932


Again, so much green, all around loveliness.
And a US mailbox !


----------



## Bee62

In front of the house:


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not keen on cars, but that view is fantastic !
> So many shades of green.



We have had a lot of rain ! So it is green, green, green .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Again, so much green, all around loveliness.
> And a US mailbox !



Yes ! Points ! I have a US mailbox !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In front of the house:
> View attachment 214933
> View attachment 214934
> View attachment 214935


Very modern. Very clean looking. 
And lots and lots and lots of flowers.


----------



## Bee62

It was a beautiful day today


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very modern. Very clean looking.
> And lots and lots and lots of flowers.



Haha ! New ? The house ? 
It was made in 1925 I think ( I bought it 1993 ).

Clean ? Sometimes .....
Flowers ? I think the most of them are called herbs ..... LOL!

But thank you ! I love this old house. It is my beloved home since 1993 and I still love it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It was a beautiful day today
> View attachment 214939


I recognize the little cloud, top right. 
It was here last week !


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice, Sabine! I love it. But I'd love to see more cats.


----------



## Bee62

My very special cat called Emma was out with me:


Yvonne G said:


> Very nice, Sabine! I love it. But I'd love to see more cats.



There is one for you ! My Emma !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Haha ! New ? The house ?
> It was made in 1925 I think ( I bought it 1993 ).
> 
> Clean ? Sometimes .....
> Flowers ? I think the most of them are called herbs ..... LOL!
> 
> But thank you ! I love this old house. It is my beloved home since 1993 and I still love it !


Sorry, comparatively new, most of the houses here are hundreds of years old.
Plants and flowers and herbs. 
What are the coloured tubey things ?


----------



## Bee62

Chicken


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, comparatively new, most of the houses here are hundreds of years old.
> Plants and flowers and herbs.
> What are the coloured tubey things ?



The coloured tubey things are little solar lamps. They shine when it`s dark and illuminate nicely the way to the house.


----------



## Bee62

The right

The right side of the house.
You can see three buildings: the house, the stable and the barn.
And a lot of wilderness and more herbs and wild flowers. I don`t cut them while they bloom.


----------



## Bee62

Back side of the house: Balcony !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Chicken
> View attachment 214941


WOW ! ! ! 
Lots of pretty chickenses!


----------



## Bee62

and the amazing view


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Back side of the house: Balcony !
> View attachment 214944


It's glorious! 
How far are you from town ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW ! ! !
> Lots of pretty chickenses!



But no chicken mc nuggets .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But no chicken mc nuggets .....


Yet.............


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's glorious!
> How far are you from town ?



Only 2.5 KM 
( Kilometre )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yet.............



Nooooo !


----------



## Bee62

Backyard garden ( a very tiny piece in view )
Unfortunately the property is very small but long ! It`s impossible to take a pic of the whole property ( only from above )


----------



## Bee62

The street in front of the house. Can you imagine only 5 houses in between of forest, grassland and fields. That`s how I live.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Backyard garden ( a very tiny piece in view )
> Unfortunately the property is very small but long ! It`s impossible to take a pic of the whole property ( only from above )
> View attachment 214947


What a tremendous place you have and a lovely area to live.
(in the summer)


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> and the amazing view
> View attachment 214945
> View attachment 214946


Just love it!!!


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just love it!!!


It's great, isn't it ?
Good evening, Kathy !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Just love it!!!



Thank you Kathy !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's great, isn't it ?
> Good evening, Kathy !



Green, green gras of home ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SHOWING OFF
Why not amaze your neighbours by tightrope walking across your clothesline without the use of a safety net ?
Simply thread the clothesline through short sections of hosepipe glued to the bottom of your shoes. 
So long as your shoelaces are very tightly tied, falling off is impossible!


----------



## Bee62

sheep and sheep stable on wheels ....


----------



## Bee62

and here is the biggest sheep of all ..... Me ....

Attention scary pics !!!!
( The horror has many faces, how do you like mine? )


Selfie !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a tremendous place you have and a lovely area to live.
> (in the summer)



Thank you !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> My very special cat called Emma was out with me:
> 
> 
> There is one for you ! My Emma !


She's a beauty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> sheep and sheep stable on wheels ....
> View attachment 214955
> 
> View attachment 214953


How nice. 
And simple but clever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and here is the biggest sheep of all ..... Me ....
> 
> Attention scary pics !!!!
> ( The horror has many faces, how do you like mine? )
> 
> 
> Selfie !!!!!
> View attachment 214956
> View attachment 214957
> View attachment 214958


Lovely eyes, nice smile, hello pretty Sabine, nice to see you at last !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> and here is the biggest sheep of all ..... Me ....
> 
> Attention scary pics !!!!
> ( The horror has many faces, how do you like mine? )
> 
> 
> Selfie !!!!!
> View attachment 214956
> View attachment 214957
> View attachment 214958


Your kindness shows in your beautiful face!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> She's a beauty!



Thank you. Emma is something special.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely eyes, nice smile, hello pretty Sabine, nice to see you at last !



Thank you Adam for your kind words. I hate myself on pics....


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Your kindness shows in your beautiful face!



Thank you too Bea for your kind words. It was not easy for me to post pics of myself.... I hate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam for your kind words. I hate myself on pics....


I think it shows how comfortable you feel with us and how much you trust us. 
Which is lovely.


----------



## Bee62

After so much "work" I am tired and i going to bed.
I wish you all a sleepy night ( later ) and not to speak you tomorrow.
Btw tomorrow: I could continue my little photo-story with some pics of my cats and my property. Only if you like ....
Good night !



Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it shows how comfortable you feel with us and how much you trust us.
> Which is lovely.


That is right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> After so much "work" I am tired and i going to bed.
> I wish you all a sleepy night ( later ) and not to speak you tomorrow.
> Btw tomorrow: I could continue my little photo-story with some pics of my cats and my property. Only if you like ....
> Good night !
> 
> 
> That is right.


Nos da, Sabine. 
Thanks for those, and i'm sure everyone would like to see more pictures tomorrow. 
Well,me for one. 
Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> After so much "work" I am tired and i going to bed.
> I wish you all a sleepy night ( later ) and not to speak you tomorrow.
> Btw tomorrow: I could continue my little photo-story with some pics of my cats and my property. Only if you like ....
> Good night !
> 
> 
> That is right.


Yes, please!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR DRIVERS
When a car stalls or breaks down in front of you, beep your horn and wave your arms frantically.
This should help the car start and send them on their way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, if only, he kept telling himself, if only he could do something tremendous like saving her life or rescuing her from a gang or armed cheese robbers , if only he could perform some great feat that would make him a hero in her eyes. 
If only..........................






Page 6


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I should post the dream image in greater detail here.


Not perfect but it was very, very hot !
Thank to Zakariae for sleeping throughout the shoot, Karim for not minding me punch him several times, and Ilyas for wearing a silly hat.
Thanks doubly to Kawtha for taking the photos, bless her.
Oh and poor wifey for lying more in the direct sun than the rest of us.


----------



## Shaif

So very beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> So very beautiful!


Good evening! 
Do you mean me ?


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening!
> Do you mean me ?




Of course, Adam. And Sabine too. And her home. All of it really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Of course, Adam. And Sabine too. And her home. All of it really.


Indeed, some super pictures shared today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for sleepy byes for me. 
A day of photographing wifey as Mrs wifey tomorrow. 
Another smashing day here, great fun. 
Sleep well all. 
Ta ta lovely Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I should post the dream image in greater detail here.
> View attachment 214962
> 
> Not perfect but it was very, very hot !
> Thank to Zakariae for sleeping throughout the shoot, Karim for not minding me punch him several times, and Ilyas for wearing a silly hat.
> Thanks doubly to Kawtha for taking the photos, bless her.
> Oh and poor wifey for lying more in the direct sun than the rest of us.


LOVE IT!!!!!!
Academy Award Nominations all round!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> and here is the biggest sheep of all ..... Me ....
> 
> Attention scary pics !!!!
> ( The horror has many faces, how do you like mine? )
> 
> 
> Selfie !!!!!
> View attachment 214956
> View attachment 214957
> View attachment 214958



Great selfies!! Many people don't like pics of themselves but we are our worst critics!! You are beautiful!!
Thanks for sharing all your photos!!

We should all show bits of our homes and towns.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> My house:
> View attachment 214931
> View attachment 214932


Oh this looks lovely. What is the writing on Leo?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> The street in front of the house. Can you imagine only 5 houses in between of forest, grassland and fields. That`s how I live.
> View attachment 214949


Oh Sabine this is wonderful, luckyvyou for living in such a wonderful place. Where actually is It?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> After so much "work" I am tired and i going to bed.
> I wish you all a sleepy night ( later ) and not to speak you tomorrow.
> Btw tomorrow: I could continue my little photo-story with some pics of my cats and my property. Only if you like ....
> Good night !
> 
> 
> That is right.


Oh yes please! You look like such a lovely person Sabine, I think I would get on very well with you! Do you live with another human there or just youv and the animals. I may do the same with some pics of my place, it's very different!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> Lots of things.
> Except a couple of the crime shows, I've not watched any.
> What would you recommend to a foreigner who doesn't usually watch US stuff ?


I don't know. It's hard to know what appeals to others. Breaking Bad was extremely popular. It's about a science teacher who has cancer and starts selling drugs in order to leave his family with some money. It had some quirky characters and some outrageous things happened. I like black humor and there was some of that in it. Better Call Saul is a spinoff. Devious Maids was more black humor. How to Get Away with Murder also has the same vibe. It's about a law professor and her students and every season, they manage to murder someone and then spend the rest of the season trying to cover it up. Good Behavior is similar. Many of these shows have characters that always seem to do the wrong thing to try to extricate themselves from a situation and just get in a worse mess, like quicksand. It appeals to my weird sense of humor.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Sabine @Bee62 I loved your photos. It's so good to see where others live.  Our localities might seem uninteresting to us, but are fascinating to those of us who have never been there. 

My swollen hand and wrist continue to deflate, but I still can't get my wedding ring back on  

I have lots of household chores to do today, so I'd better crack on with them. Won't see you later in the gloom of the CDR


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Yes, please!!!



Okay. This evening.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CAR DRIVERS
> When a car stalls or breaks down in front of you, beep your horn and wave your arms frantically.
> This should help the car start and send them on their way.



Is this the way you do it in Morocco ?
I believe ......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, if only, he kept telling himself, if only he could do something tremendous like saving her life or rescuing her from a gang or armed cheese robbers , if only he could perform some great feat that would make him a hero in her eyes.
> If only..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 6



I can`t see the pic !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I should post the dream image in greater detail here.
> View attachment 214962
> 
> Not perfect but it was very, very hot !
> Thank to Zakariae for sleeping throughout the shoot, Karim for not minding me punch him several times, and Ilyas for wearing a silly hat.
> Thanks doubly to Kawtha for taking the photos, bless her.
> Oh and poor wifey for lying more in the direct sun than the rest of us.



Oh, that scene looks violent !
Gorgeous players !


----------



## Bee62

Shaif said:


> Of course, Adam. And Sabine too. And her home. All of it really.



Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Great selfies!! Many people don't like pics of themselves but we are our worst critics!! You are beautiful!!
> Thanks for sharing all your photos!!
> 
> We should all show bits of our homes and towns.



Thank you Kathy for your kind words.
It was John who inspired me to post pics of me too. He often post funny pics of himself. He is very couraged with this and he encoured me !
Hello @johnandjade ! Thank you too !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh this looks lovely. What is the writing on Leo?



Hello Jane, what do you mean with "the writing on Leo" ? Sorry, I don`t understand your question...


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh Sabine this is wonderful, luckyvyou for living in such a wonderful place. Where actually is It?



Germany, Lower Saxony
Near a little town called "Hardegsen". 
The post code of Hardegsen is 37181. 
If you are searching on Googel earth....


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes please! You look like such a lovely person Sabine, I think I would get on very well with you! Do you live with another human there or just youv and the animals. I may do the same with some pics of my place, it's very different!



Hi Jane, I am sure we would be friends when we know each other. And you can play an instrument and I can sing. That would be wonderful !
I live here with my boyfriend. But it is my house. I am the only owner.
Looking forward to your pics. I am curious how you live.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Kathy for your kind words.
> It was John who inspired me to post pics of me too. He often post funny pics of himself. He is very couraged with this and he encoured me !
> Hello @johnandjade ! Thank you too !




loved seeing your pictures


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sabine @Bee62 I loved your photos. It's so good to see where others live.  Our localities might seem uninteresting to us, but are fascinating to those of us who have never been there.
> 
> My swollen hand and wrist continue to deflate, but I still can't get my wedding ring back on
> 
> I have lots of household chores to do today, so I'd better crack on with them. Won't see you later in the gloom of the CDR



Thank you Linda that you love my photos, and you are right, it is interesting to see how other people live.

The sting of the wasp has done much trouble to you.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all 

not the best of weather but no matter! it's a bank holiday or something here today so jade is off work, away swimming just now. i was down working at 0830, just quiet work.. now it's nearly 1100 so it's time to go play


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all
> 
> not the best of weather but no matter! it's a bank holiday or something here today so jade is off work, away swimming just now. i was down working at 0830, just quiet work.. now it's nearly 1100 so it's time to go play



Good morning John. Have you seen the pics of my car and what I wrote ?
But I should mean "dedicated" not "devoted".


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all
> 
> not the best of weather but no matter! it's a bank holiday or something here today so jade is off work, away swimming just now. i was down working at 0830, just quiet work.. now it's nearly 1100 so it's time to go play


Not fair! That's a Scottish one only. Maybe you don't get the one we English folk get at the end of August? I think Scottish schools return in August where English ones return in September.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good morning John. Have you seen the pics of my car and what I wrote ?
> But I should mean "dedicated" not "devoted".




ja! danke 

guten morgen ccl bee


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Not fair! That's a Scottish one only. Maybe you don't get the one we English folk get at the end of August? I think Scottish schools return in August where English ones return in September.




good morning mum . i don't even know, i don't get them off at all. 2days for christmas and 1/ 2 depending at new year


----------



## johnandjade

hmm, is adam making car keys now??


----------



## johnandjade

this morning im using big bertha as she has around 10m of flex and imy extention lead is in andor's. shes a beast!!


----------



## Bee62

Found this pic and it is so cute !


----------



## Bee62

or this:


----------



## Bee62

Help ! I loose my colour !


----------



## Bee62

Tiny, tinier, tiniest ?


----------



## Bee62

Little thing can fly.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!!
> Academy Award Nominations all round!!!!!!


Thank you. 
Love them all, they were so up for it and had such a great time, they all hung around for the church scene that was the other one shot yesterday and Zak stayed til the evening to appear in the pet shop scene.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Great selfies!! Many people don't like pics of themselves but we are our worst critics!! You are beautiful!!
> Thanks for sharing all your photos!!
> 
> We should all show bits of our homes and towns.


Yes, please! 
I think Linda mentioned recently that we all show pictures of where we go but not our own home towns and houses. 
Come on everyone, Your neighbourhoods and living rooms, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I don't know. It's hard to know what appeals to others. Breaking Bad was extremely popular. It's about a science teacher who has cancer and starts selling drugs in order to leave his family with some money. It had some quirky characters and some outrageous things happened. I like black humor and there was some of that in it. Better Call Saul is a spinoff. Devious Maids was more black humor. How to Get Away with Murder also has the same vibe. It's about a law professor and her students and every season, they manage to murder someone and then spend the rest of the season trying to cover it up. Good Behavior is similar. Many of these shows have characters that always seem to do the wrong thing to try to extricate themselves from a situation and just get in a worse mess, like quicksand. It appeals to my weird sense of humor.


I've heard good things about Breaking Bad, I might give that a go.
Yes, I think we can say something about your psyche here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sabine @Bee62 I loved your photos. It's so good to see where others live.  Our localities might seem uninteresting to us, but are fascinating to those of us who have never been there.
> 
> My swollen hand and wrist continue to deflate, but I still can't get my wedding ring back on
> 
> I have lots of household chores to do today, so I'd better crack on with them. Won't see you later in the gloom of the CDR


Good afternoon, Linda! 
At least it's going down. 
What chores ?
"Oh, I'll have a G&T, please". 
ha haha ha.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is this the way you do it in Morocco ?
> I believe ......


And in every city in the world, it seems to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I can`t see the pic !


Hmmmmmm.
How strange. 
Don't forget that you can see the (almost) uninterrupted book at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
But comments in the Cold Dark Room, please folks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all
> 
> not the best of weather but no matter! it's a bank holiday or something here today so jade is off work, away swimming just now. i was down working at 0830, just quiet work.. now it's nearly 1100 so it's time to go play


Good afternoon, John! 
Work hard, play hard !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hmm, is adam making car keys now??
> View attachment 214969


There is no end to my talents...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> or this:


LOGANBERRY !
(almost).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> without comment:


Careful..................


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> this morning im using big bertha as she has around 10m of flex and imy extention lead is in andor's. shes a beast!!
> View attachment 214970
> View attachment 214971


WOW!!!! You do FABULOUS WORK!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! You do FABULOUS WORK!


Good morning, Bea! 
I'm just knitting some lettuce for Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HOW TO MAKE A FORTUNE
You can earn yourself a great deal of money by displaying a "How"s My Driving? " sign on your car, along with an 0906 number (£1.50 a minute) which you can acquire through British Telecom.
The, simply drive around town like a complete meerkat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out for some Tidgy time and a Mrs wifey photoshoot. 
See you later Roommates .


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hi Jane, I am sure we would be friends when we know each other. And you can play an instrument and I can sing. That would be wonderful !
> I live here with my boyfriend. But it is my house. I am the only owner.
> Looking forward to your pics. I am curious how you live.


I will take some pics as soon as I can, I might wait until the sun comes out to make things look prettier! My house Victorian, built in 1870


----------



## JoesMum

People shouldn't feel obliged to show photos of their homes. After all we all have a right to privacy and may not wish our precise location to be identified from a photo of their house and knowledge of the town they live in. 

It's not just protecting you, but also that tortoise that may be roaming outside. 

(Sorry - the day job includes that of eSafety adviser)

Photos of your locality are welcome and don't have to identify exactly where you live. 

I am currently cringing at the GDPR (data protection) law changes being talked about in the UK. People take charge of their own data and have the right to know what happens to it and who sees it from age 13. Sounds great, but... Needless to say there's no guidance for schools who potentially will have a bunch of stroppy teenagers wanting data withheld from their parents as will be their right under the law as it currently stands


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I will take some pics as soon as I can, I might wait until the sun comes out to make things look prettier! My house Victorian, built in 1870


Is it predicted that you'll have another sunny day this summer ? 
It would be nice to see if you're sure you don't mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> People shouldn't feel obliged to show photos of their homes. After all we all have a right to privacy and may not wish our precise location to be identified from a photo of their house and knowledge of the town they live in.
> 
> It's not just protecting you, but also that tortoise that may be roaming outside.
> 
> (Sorry - the day job includes that of eSafety adviser)
> 
> Photos of your locality are welcome and don't have to identify exactly where you live.
> 
> I am currently cringing at the GDPR (data protection) law changes being talked about in the UK. People take charge of their own data and have the right to know what happens to it and who sees it from age 13. Sounds great, but... Needless to say there's no guidance for schools who potentially will have a bunch of stroppy teenagers wanting data withheld from their parents as will be their right under the law as it currently stands


Absolutely. 
No obligation at all. 
But a lot of us have each others addresses and post codes already, but I do understand that that is private and an open forum is a different thing. 
As always, people here can choose what they wish to do, or what they don't. 
No pressure, as we never pressure people to post a photo of themselves. 
If they do, great, but it's certainly not compulsory. 
Some of these laws don't seem to be thought through properly. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, we got through 5 of the 12 photos that i wanted. 
Which isn't bad as it's 47 °C / 177 °F up there. 
Then exhausted wifey was getting too hot and her phone overheated. 
Hey ho, i'm happy enough and we have to make a tortoise house this evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

New snake! 
Great news! I like this story.
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-40853286


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR OWNERS, (but not John)
You can dissuade humorous neighbours and passers-by who say, "You can do mine next! " when you're cleaning your car by simply keeping a hammer in your pocket and starting to batter at your windscreen when you see them approaching.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Gillian, nice to see you're still about. 
Hope you and Oli are well. 
@Gillian Moore


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian, nice to see you're still about.
> Hope you and Oli are well.
> @Gillian Moore


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

So far so good. It's boiling hot here: temp reached 40 degrees temp in Amman! I love it, though poor Oli is melting in the heat. What's the weather like back in Fes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So far so good. It's boiling hot here: temp reached 40 degrees temp in Amman! I love it, though poor Oli is melting in the heat. What's the weather like back in Fes?


Good evening, Gillian, good evening, Oli. 
46 °C today 
wifey melting in the heat while we doing some photos today
Tidgy is getting lots of cold soaks and showers, but is well and happy 
So nice to hear from you


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian, good evening, Oli.
> 46 °C today
> wifey melting in the heat while we doing some photos today
> Tidgy is getting lots of cold soaks and showers, but is well and happy
> So nice to hear from you


Wow! 46 deg C! That hot??! 

I've been giving Oli 2-3 soaks a day, but he likes war to hot water even in this weather. Wonder why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! 46 deg C! That hot??!
> 
> I've been giving Oli 2-3 soaks a day, but he likes war to hot water even in this weather. Wonder why.


Hmmm
Tidgy likes cool water at this time, but it's never very cold even from the tap 
I love it, but poor wifey is suffering and her phone overheated today up on the terrace


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So far so good. It's boiling hot here: temp reached 40 degrees temp in Amman! I love it, though poor Oli is melting in the heat. What's the weather like back in Fes?




miss gillian!!!! hope you're well and happy


----------



## johnandjade

evenoonin all!! well the wee mazda is away, i was too busy working to interact with them!! however, they are a hungarian couple and andor is best on the front  he even got DOUBLE the original price quoted, and


only took £5 off my cut, despite my protests... and he gave me a pac of fags.. so he took nothing from me! 

good few hours today with bertha, she done her bit, and never even left any holograms! new deffect in paint this type of machine can cause. 

andor got back around 1800, so ray came out to play






was too dark for a decent pic when it came out, but a LOT of swirls removed which isn't bad with time frame and conditions.. and it's got 150k on the clock.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So far so good. It's boiling hot here: temp reached 40 degrees temp in Amman! I love it, though poor Oli is melting in the heat. What's the weather like back in Fes?


Hi Gillian

It's great to have you back in the CDR. The armadillos are squirming with delight


----------



## johnandjade

it's away tomorrow morning, andor's sister is meeting him.. yet again andor's friend from hungry so i don't mind missing handover but i may go down if im up 



my living room...





jade, degus and fido all asleep!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 215023
> 
> 
> it's away tomorrow morning, andor's sister is meeting him.. yet again andor's friend from hungry so i don't mind missing handover but i may go down if im up
> 
> 
> 
> my living room...
> View attachment 215024
> View attachment 215025
> View attachment 215026
> 
> 
> jade, degus and fido all asleep!




looking like andor is making a tort catcher of his own there!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenoonin all!! well the wee mazda is away, i was too busy working to interact with them!! however, they are a hungarian couple and andor is best on the front  he even got DOUBLE the original price quoted, and
> View attachment 215021
> View attachment 215022
> only took £5 off my cut, despite my protests... and he gave me a pac of fags.. so he took nothing from me!
> 
> good few hours today with bertha, she done her bit, and never even left any holograms! new deffect in paint this type of machine can cause.
> 
> andor got back around 1800, so ray came out to play
> View attachment 215019
> 
> 
> View attachment 215020
> 
> 
> was too dark for a decent pic when it came out, but a LOT of swirls removed which isn't bad with time frame and conditions.. and it's got 150k on the clock.


Result ! 
For everyone
This seems to all be going tremendously well


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!!! another page of mr adams book!! 

it's a good mornooning and a nos da from me friends. last day off work tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The trouble with Mrs wifey was that she gave all her love to somebody else, and that somebody was a small tortoise called Alfie. Every day, when Mr Adam looked over his balcony and saw Mrs wifey whispering endearments to Alfie and stroking his shell, he felt absurdly jealous, a real case of Tortoise Envy. He wouldn't even have minded becoming a tortoise himself if it meant Mrs wifey stroking his shell each morning, and whispering endearments to him. 







Page 7


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! another page of mr adams book!!
> 
> it's a good mornooning and a nos da from me friends. last day off work tomorrow


Nos da, John. 
Yes, another page. 
Just making a tortoise house for the photo needed for the next page.
Hopefully, tomorrow. 
Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's been over a month since Lyn posted. 
I really hope she and Lola are well. 
I noticed she last posted the evening before I returned. 
Hmmmm. 
@Lyn W 
Please come back, i miss you. 
And i want to do some punning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished my new tortoise house except for the roof and chimney. 
Should get it finished tomorrow, once i've thought of a way of achieving the 'thatched roof' effect. 
i don't have any straw and wifey won't let me use her hair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, I am feeling inordinately tired. 
I think i shall take myself off to my lovely bed. 
Good night, Roommates, may you all sleep like little logs. 
Tomorrow is another day off but I have a student on Wednesday !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Pleased to read Page 7 

The weather forecast for us is WET today with a weather warning for extreme downpours. I guess I won't be going far today!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! last day off


----------



## johnandjade

the temptation to go back to sleep is rather strong, i don't really have anything i must do today, though a lot to be done.


----------



## johnandjade

ok, hunger strikes... must venture out as im after a big dirty fry up!! my wee toe is rather sore  , i forgot i was to go docs today! we have to call up as soon as they open to make an appointment for that day, no advance bookings! madness. they do have an 'early' monday option you can book so i will try that.. i really would have this thing off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Pleased to read Page 7
> 
> The weather forecast for us is WET today with a weather warning for extreme downpours. I guess I won't be going far today!


Good morning, Linda. 
Page 8 today. 
Hopefully. 
Just got a thatched roof to do. 
Got the chimney done this morning. 
Very, very hot here, even for us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world! last day off


Good morning, John. 
And for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, hunger strikes... must venture out as im after a big dirty fry up!! my wee toe is rather sore  , i forgot i was to go docs today! we have to call up as soon as they open to make an appointment for that day, no advance bookings! madness. they do have an 'early' monday option you can book so i will try that.. i really would have this thing off!


Here you can just go to any chemist.
They must have a qualified doctor on duty at all times, and he will see you without an appointment for this sort of thing. 
Or you can go to the hospital where they also have GPs that can be seen without appointment 24 hours a day.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, John.
> And for me.





good morning sir! how are you today?


----------



## johnandjade

ok, breakfast!! 



2x sausage (square)
2x tattie scones
1x black puddin
1x bacon
mushrooms and beans... i'm too hungry to count them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good morning sir! how are you today?


Very good, just took a nice cold shower and then Tidgy had one too.
Hot and happy.
But have to go out and buy a potato later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ok, breakfast!!
> View attachment 215082
> 
> 
> 2x sausage (square)
> 2x tattie scones
> 1x black puddin
> 1x bacon
> mushrooms and beans... i'm too hungry to count them


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Except the egg white which is Bleeeeeeeucccccchhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good, just took a nice cold shower and then Tidgy had one too.
> Hot and happy.
> But have to go out and buy a potato later.




hot bath needed here!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Except the egg white which is Bleeeeeeeucccccchhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!




its all been devoured


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its all been devoured


Booooo ! 
You never even saved me a mushroom ?
Or Tidgy a bean for her substrate ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooo !
> You never even saved me a mushroom ?
> Or Tidgy a bean for her substrate ?




i'm sorry, i was a greedy boy


----------



## johnandjade

wee quick tidy in the living room and kitchen, decided i'm watching a film and doing nothing for a while. first thing i noticed...



is the condition of the paint 

that wing needs buffed out!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wee quick tidy in the living room and kitchen, decided i'm watching a film and doing nothing for a while. first thing i noticed...
> View attachment 215084
> 
> 
> is the condition of the paint
> 
> that wing needs buffed out!!


Ring up the film company ! 
Offer to buff the cars on their next shoot.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR.
Sorry, yesterday no cat pics because of a busy monday
Mayby this evening but not sure
Hope all are well. Me too


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ring up the film company !
> Offer to buff the cars on their next shoot.



it's looking low budget.. they couldn't afford me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR.
> Sorry, yesterday no cat pics because of a busy monday
> Mayby this evening but not sure
> Hope all are well. Me too


Good afternoon, ccl Bee.
Or was it because the cats are photoshy and hiding ?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR.
> Sorry, yesterday no cat pics because of a busy monday
> Mayby this evening but not sure
> Hope all are well. Me too



hallo!! good afternoon ccl bee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's looking low budget.. they couldn't afford me


Perhaps that's why the cars are in such bad nick in this film, they couldn't afford a buffer or valeter.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps that's why the cars are in such bad nick in this film, they couldn't afford a buffer or valeter.




couldn't make it up!!!



it's ray's birthday!!! it's amazing to see how much progress i'm making.. i'm telling you, this time next year rodney!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> couldn't make it up!!!
> View attachment 215087
> 
> 
> it's ray's birthday!!! it's amazing to see how much progress i'm making.. i'm telling you, this time next year rodney!!


Most splendid ! 
Though I've no idea what's going on, really.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid !
> Though I've no idea what's going on, really.




a year ago today i got my buffer, that one is called ray. i have went from £20 a job... today's pick up was £150. not a bad wage rise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a year ago today i got my buffer, that one is called ray. i have went from £20 a job... today's pick up was £150. not a bad wage rise


I see. 
I'd forgotten who Ray was. 
Rodney, I know, of course.
Yes, considerably above the current rate of inflation, I would say.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee.
> Or was it because the cats are photoshy and hiding ?



Hi Adam,
no, they are not photoshy ( like me ... )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam,
> no, they are not photoshy ( like me ... )


Or me ! 
(ahem).


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> hallo!! good afternoon ccl bee



Hallo John wie geht es dir ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TRAIN PASSENGERS
A simple box of Black Magic chocolates makes a convincing substitute for those who cannot afford the latest 'lap top' computer.
Open it on the table in front of you, and pretend to 'type' an important memo on the chocolates, whilst looking studiously at the inside of the lid. 
If you feel peckish, simply eat one of the 'keys'.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hallo John wie geht es dir ?




ich bin zare gut, dankeshone!! und du, wie gehts??


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> ich bin zare gut, dankeshone!! und du, wie gehts??



Mir geht es auch sehr gut, danke. ( I am very well too, thanks )


----------



## johnandjade

views from my windows...





first looking out towards glasgow airport, around a 10 minute walk. the next used to be grass area but now it's more houses being built:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> views from my windows...
> View attachment 215089
> 
> View attachment 215090
> 
> 
> first looking out towards glasgow airport, around a 10 minute walk. the next used to be grass area but now it's more houses being built:/


The view towards the airport is very pretty.


----------



## johnandjade

fidos view spoiled also


----------



## johnandjade

. 

spare room pretty much the same... though look what that guy has on his bike!!??!!


that's one big ol' mudflap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 215091
> .
> 
> spare room pretty much the same... though look what that guy has on his bike!!??!!
> 
> 
> that's one big ol' mudflap!


I can't tell. 
What is it ?


----------



## johnandjade

and the bedroom... new houses begin


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't tell.
> What is it ?




it looks like a large framed painting or something like that, topped with a bag of messages lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and the bedroom... new houses begin


Photo ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Photo ?




silly me


----------



## johnandjade

degus!!!!  




baldricks the blanket, neo the pillow! 

and the girls



him'ish on bottom, hope keeping her warm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> degus!!!!
> 
> View attachment 215093
> 
> 
> baldricks the blanket, neo the pillow!
> 
> and the girls
> View attachment 215094
> 
> 
> him'ish on bottom, hope keeping her warm


Hello, all you lovely degus.


----------



## johnandjade

and then we have wee leo!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HUSBANDS
When asked by your wifey, "Do you prefer this one...........or this one ?", simply choose any outfit at random because she won't pay any attention to your decision. 
It's just a complete waste of you flipping time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and then we have wee leo!!
> View attachment 215095


Ha !
Love him


----------



## johnandjade

and obviously, fido wouldn't have just one picture....


----------



## johnandjade

... he still is a little over keen on the close ups


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> and obviously, fido wouldn't have just one picture....
> View attachment 215096
> View attachment 215097
> View attachment 215098


The KING of Paisley!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... he still is a little over keen on the close ups
> View attachment 215099


I expect he wants to be in my book.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect he wants to be in my book.




i'm sure he would be very grateful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, Roommates, if you want your tortoise or turtle to appear in "Esio Tro" please supply a profile picture (tortoise sideways on) with a _small_ piece of lettuce in front of , behind or in the mouth of the tort/turt against a completely white background or on polished wood.
Size or species is irrelevant.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, Roommates, if you want your tortoise or turtle to appear in "Esio Tro" please supply a profile picture (tortoise sideways on) with a _small_ piece of lettuce in front of , behind or in the mouth of the tort/turt against a completely white background or on polished wood.




can't wait to see the pictures coming in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally finished the new tortoise house. 
So, a quick coffee and a cigarette and then up onto the terrace to take the photo for today and a couple more for Ron.


----------



## johnandjade

cleaning our my wee garage, fitted another lock as well. now going to spray insde of the door.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finally finished the new tortoise house.
> So, a quick coffee and a cigarette and then up onto the terrace to take the photo for today and a couple more for Ron.


Oh look someone else that smokes ! And isn't a monster !Oh my god ! Clapping my hands


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh look someone else that smokes ! And isn't a monster !Oh my god ! Clapping my hands


We're a dying breed.
Literally. 
But I am a monster.
Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We're a dying breed.
> Literally.
> But I am a monster.
> Grrrrrrrrrrr.


I'm getting older and a little slower but not dying YET !!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm getting older and a little slower but not dying YET !!!!!!


I think there's a few more years in you yet, Gramps. 
I do hope so, anyway !


----------



## johnandjade

my hoose



nice, dark, gothic snap there!


----------



## johnandjade

we are top left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my hoose
> View attachment 215144
> 
> 
> nice, dark, gothic snap there!


It looks very, very scary. 
Like a haunted school or an insane asylum.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks very, very scary.
> Like a haunted school or an insane asylum.




it is now i' here! 

used to be a factory making sofas, so im told.


----------



## johnandjade

all i can paint just now, with what's to hand.. will definitely help with brighten up up the place


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 215145
> 
> 
> 
> all i can paint just now, with what's to hand.. will definitely help with brighten up up the place


Picasso, Warhol or Banksy ?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hi Gillian
> 
> It's great to have you back in the CDR. The armadillos are squirming with delight


Good evening Linda. 

Pleasure is mine and Oli Kahn (the football player I'm in love), and of course Oli - my tort - Mr. Spoiled Brat.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> miss gillian!!!! hope you're well and happy


Hello John! Am fine so long as it's....HOT, VERY HOT. Temperature reached about 44 degrees C in Amman today!  Love it, though poor Oli is melting in the heat, instead of enjoying it.

How are you and how is the weather back there?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Picasso, Warhol or Banksy ?




john mc jock


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello John! Am fine so long as it's....HOT, VERY HOT. Temperature reached about 44 degrees C in Amman today!  Love it, though poor Oli is melting in the heat, instead of enjoying it.
> 
> How are you and how is the weather back there?




currently winning at life here ma'am! the SITRAP is all positive 

weather..




i have heard of it, never see it for the rain though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Alfie had been with Mrs wifey for years, and in Mr Adam's humble opinion it was a miracle that he was still alive, and he lived on her balcony summer and winter. Mr Adam had joined Tortoise Forum, which was pretty darned clever as it hadn't been invented yet, and knew that the hard tiles of the terrace were terribly bad for Alfie's feet and legs, though it did keep his beak and claws trimmed nicely. He was also aware that Horsfield tortoises, for Alfie was a _Testudo horsfieldii, _known as Horsfields in the UK and Russians everywhere else, except Russia, probably, were excellent climbers and diggers and Alfie would be happier with a nice substrate such as fine grade orchid bark, coco coir or even cypress mulch to burrow into and walk on. But Mr Adam was too shy to say anything. 
Originally, Mrs wifey had placed planks around the edge of the balcony so that Alfie could walk about without toppling over the edge, but these had been replaced by much higher walls after Alfie had been seen climbing them and Mrs wifey had heard at the bingo from her friend Mrs Moozillion that a Horsfield had recently been found at Base Camp Three on Everest. 
And in one corner of the balcony was a little house into which little Alfie would crawl every night to keep warm.


When the cold weather came along in November, Mrs wifey would fill Alfie's house with dry hay which would make him sneeze terribly and would sometimes go moldy when wet (sigh) and the tortoise would crawl in there and bury himself deep under the hay and go to sleep for months on end without any food or water. This was called hibernating by Mrs wifey, and brumating by Mr Adam who was right as usual. But he was too shy to correct her.



Page 8


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It should also be noted that the tortoise house was made from a box that been sent to mrs wifey full of poop from a friend in the USA. 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think there's a few more years in you yet, Gramps.
> I do hope so, anyway !


Walking getting harder but as long as my wife keeps trying to get away !I'll keep chasing her !!!


----------



## johnandjade

quick visit and a can later..




also have a washing on 



hopefully jade will be happy i don't use the bath anymore


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Walking getting harder but as long as my wife keeps trying to get away !I'll keep chasing her !!!


wifey never tries to escape. 
She hasn't been out of the house for weeks but she's running out of gin and vodka so she'll be off to the supermarket tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> quick visit and a can later..
> View attachment 215148
> 
> 
> 
> also have a washing on
> View attachment 215149
> 
> 
> hopefully jade will be happy i don't use the bath anymore


Ecstatic.


----------



## johnandjade

on the subject of us silly smokers... i have a mask on to sweep and spray...open the door, take mask off and light up a cigarette !


hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on the subject of us silly smokers... i have a mask on to sweep and spray...open the door, take mask off and light up a cigarette !
> 
> 
> hmmm


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAT LOVERS
Save yourself money on expensive cat carriers. 
Simply tie your pets tail to one of its back legs to make a handy carrying loop.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey never tries to escape.
> She hasn't been out of the house for weeks but she's running out of gin and vodka so she'll be off to the supermarket tomorrow.


I don't mean outside , I mean running out of the bedroom ! But I can still run faster then her !!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CAT LOVERS
> Save yourself money on expensive cat carriers.
> Simply tie your pets tail to one of its back legs to make a handy carrying loop.




possibly the best yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> possibly the best yet


I liked the Black Magic as a PC on the train.
i''m going to try that.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I liked the Black Magic as a PC on the train.
> i''m going to try that.


it would even sound like your tapping the keys!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it would even sound like your tapping the keys!


Did you enjoy "Esio Trot" today ?
How did you like the tortoise house i made for Alfie ?


----------



## johnandjade

2220, working in ayr tomorrow :/ 

tryed calling jade, shes probably asleep, no answer. food, bath and bed for me. tonight's mission accomplished though


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you enjoy "Esio Trot" today ?
> How did you like the tortoise house i made for Alfie ?




it's truly your finest work sir, ever word and pic!! it WILL be printed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2220, working in ayr tomorrow :/
> 
> tryed calling jade, shes probably asleep, no answer. food, bath and bed for me. tonight's mission accomplished though
> View attachment 215150


Good Job. 
Have a great evening and a safe journey tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 215146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie had been with Mrs wifey for years, and in Mr Adam's humble opinion it was a miracle that he was still alive, and he lived on her balcony summer and winter. Mr Adam had joined Tortoise Forum, which was pretty darned clever as it hadn't been invented yet, and knew that the hard tiles of the terrace were terribly bad for Alfie's feet and legs, though it did keep his beak and claws trimmed nicely. He was also aware that Horsfield tortoises, for Alfie was a _Testudo horsfieldii, _known as Horsfields in the UK and Russians everywhere else, except Russia, probably, were excellent climbers and diggers and Alfie would be happier with a nice substrate such as fine grade orchid bark, coco coir or even cypress mulch to burrow into and walk on. But Mr Adam was too shy to say anything.
> Originally, Mrs wifey had placed planks around the edge of the balcony so that Alfie could walk about without toppling over the edge, but these had been replaced by much higher walls after Alfie had been seen climbing them and Mrs wifey had heard at the bingo from her friend Mrs Moozillion that a Horsfield had recently been found at Base Camp Three on Everest.
> And in one corner of the balcony was a little house into which little Alfie would crawl every night to keep warm.
> 
> 
> When the cold weather came along in November, Mrs wifey would fill Alfie's house with dry hay which would make him sneeze terribly and would sometimes go moldy when wet (sigh) and the tortoise would crawl in there and bury himself deep under the hay and go to sleep for months on end without any food or water. This was called hibernating by Mrs wifey, and brumating by Mr Adam who was right as usual. But he was too shy to correct her.
> 
> 
> 
> Page 8




Love the thatch roof!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Love the thatch roof!


Thank you. 
It took me whole minutes to make !
Notice it has a 'Made in Morocco' stamp, too.


----------



## johnandjade

i have sent miss womblyn an email. 


nos da from me, love to all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have sent miss womblyn an email.
> 
> 
> nos da from me, love to all


Nos da. 
Hope she responds. 
I never got her e-mail.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you enjoy "Esio Trot" today ?
> How did you like the tortoise house i made for Alfie ?


I thought it was marvellous. Such a creative talent!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I thought it was marvellous. Such a creative talent!!


Good evening, Jane. 
Thank you very much.
Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Jane.
> Thank you very much.
> Hope you've had a good day.


Good evening Adam. Yep ok day here despite the incessant rain, apparently we are getting a months rain in two days. It is August and I have resorted to putting the heating on because we are all cold!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Adam. Yep ok day here despite the incessant rain, apparently we are getting a months rain in two days. It is August and I have resorted to putting the heating on because we are all cold!


Crikey ! 
You could politely ask some of it to come over here, we could do with some.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> You could politely ask some of it to come over here, we could do with some.


You are more than welcome to It, it is somewhat depressing!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You are more than welcome to It, it is somewhat depressing!!


In a few weeks they'll be officially praying for it here and it will be greeted with joy.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a few weeks they'll be officially praying for it here and it will be greeted with joy.


Have been at my sisters second hand bookshop today and picked up a copy of Esio Trot. I reckoned I should read the original to see how well you are telling the tale!! Very good so far my friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Have been at my sisters second hand bookshop today and picked up a copy of Esio Trot. I reckoned I should read the original to see how well you are telling the tale!! Very good so far my friend!


The pictures should be quite close to those in the book. 
Even details like the "Made In ...." stamp on the back of the tortoise house, the positions the characters stand in, the tortoise shots, should all be as close as possible. 
It's a lovely little book. 
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The pictures should be quite close to those in the book.
> Even details like the "Made In ...." stamp on the back of the tortoise house, the positions the characters stand in, the tortoise shots, should all be as close as possible.
> It's a lovely little book.
> Thank you for the compliment.


Oh yes I hadn't quite noticed your attention to detail, that is so impressive. I love it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes I hadn't quite noticed your attention to detail, that is so impressive. I love it!!


Just wait until we get to all the other tortoises.
Ha ha!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just wait until we get to all the other tortoises.
> Ha ha!


I know I can't wait! I will send a picture of Nelly so that she can take part, just need the rain to stop so that she will look happier!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I know I can't wait! I will send a picture of Nelly so that she can take part, just need the rain to stop so that she will look happier!


That'd be great ! 
All white background or polished wood if possible with one piece of lettuce in the mouth or just in front of or just behind Nelly.
There's quite a few days before I need them, so a fair chance it will stop raining.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'd be great !
> All white background or polished wood if possible with one piece of lettuce in the mouth or just in front of or just behind Nelly.
> There's quite a few days before I need them, so a fair chance it will stop raining.


Yep fingers crossed! I'm sure she will love being a literary star!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yep fingers crossed! I'm sure she will love being a literary star!


As long as she doesn't want a cut of the profits ! 
Like Tidgy, hence her not being in it much.............yet.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as she doesn't want a cut of the profits !
> Like Tidgy, hence her not being in it much.............yet.


Oh yes of course as her agent I will need to negotiate on acceptable rates of pay, working conditions etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes of course as her agent I will need to negotiate on acceptable rates of pay, working conditions etc


Hmmmmm. 
Errrrr, I might have to pass you on to my casting director and union representative. 
Once I've got them.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Errrrr, I might have to pass you on to my casting director and union representative.
> Once I've got them.


Maybe my agent could talk to your agent to agree terms and conditions...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Maybe my agent could talk to your agent to agree terms and conditions...


Yeah, let my people talk to your people.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, let my people talk to your people.


Or I could just go for the easy option and post a pic tomorrow!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Or I could just go for the easy option and post a pic tomorrow!!


That might be simpler. 
If it stops raining for 10 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SOCCER / FOOTBALL FANS
Try buying a programme at the start of each match to save yourselves having to sing, "Who are you ?" to your opposition. 
It tells you on the back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It should also be noted that the tortoise house was made from a box that been sent to mrs wifey full of poop from a friend in the USA.
> @ZEROPILOT


I know of no one else that would appreciate that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know of no one else that would appreciate that.


Yeah, well i'm odd. 
I enjoy telling people i got sent poop in the post by a guy in the USA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey !
A member's tortoise has swallowed a peach stone and all and sundry are saying it will probably be okay. 
Do I tell them that, according to the Tortoise Table, peach stones contain cyanide or just shut up for once ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> A member's tortoise has swallowed a peach stone and all and sundry are saying it will probably be okay.
> Do I tell them that, according to the Tortoise Table, peach stones contain cyanide or just shut up for once ?


So does AZ water and apple seeds ! So how much cyanide is the important question?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So does AZ water and apple seeds ! So how much cyanide is the important question?


Quite a lot.
http://www.drgourmet.com/askdrgourmet/peachpits.shtml#.WYpLylWGPIU
Not enough to kill a person, but a redfoot tortoise ?
Would 9 milligrams (about 10% of what would make a person very ill) effect a tort ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I would normally alert Deadheadvet, but he's left the forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Tom
What do you think regarding my dilemma above, please.
Post 76912 and after.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mind you, the OP was only on for 13 minutes waiting for replies and hasn't been on since so won't have seen any of the responses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody about.
Grandpa seems to have gone, Tom has gone too, after I thought he'd taken a peek at this. 
The member has still not returned to look at his replies.
So probably a bit late now, anyway.
I think I'll leave it for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very, very quiet around here now.
So i'm off to read a book.
Photos are done for the next few days worth of pages, so i can relax.
Student tomorrow and wifey wants yet another potato. 
Night, night , Roommates, sweet dreams.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student tomorrow and wifey wants yet another potato.


And it would seem I found this at the proper time and instantly thought of Adam. Go figure , right ?


Happy reading …


----------



## JSWallace

I saw this on the BBC and thought you should see it:

Lancashire man poisoned after eating cherry seeds - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-40738573


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite a lot.
> http://www.drgourmet.com/askdrgourmet/peachpits.shtml#.WYpLylWGPIU
> Not enough to kill a person, but a redfoot tortoise ?
> Would 9 milligrams (about 10% of what would make a person very ill) effect a tort ?


Unless the pit were ground up, I don't think much cyanide would be absorbed by the tort. It will probably just pass through without breaking down.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I saw this on the BBC and thought you should see it:
> 
> Lancashire man poisoned after eating cherry seeds - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-40738573


The thing is he cracked them and ate the kernel. We regularly eat cherries and spit the pip out. Cyanide clearly doesn't pass through the shell of the pip as the fruit would be poisonous if it did. 

I think the same would apply to a peach stone. That said, a peach stone is pretty enormous. There aren't many species that could eat one whole! It was either a large tortoise or a small peach (apricot?)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It's a week this morning that I got stung by that wasp and I can at last wear my wedding ring again 

Sorry to hear about the rain Jane. We had a similar deluge forecast for yesterday, but it missed us; we had no rain at all. There was flooding in Ashford about 20 miles away.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> The thing is he cracked them and ate the kernel. We regularly eat cherries and spit the pip out. Cyanide clearly doesn't pass through the shell of the pip as the fruit would be poisonous if it did.
> 
> I think the same would apply to a peach stone. That said, a peach stone is pretty enormous. There aren't many species that could eat one whole! It was either a large tortoise or a small peach (apricot?)


Yes stupid man, why on earth would you do that!!!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's a week this morning that I got stung by that wasp and I can at last wear my wedding ring again
> 
> Sorry to hear about the rain Jane. We had a similar deluge forecast for yesterday, but it missed us; we had no rain at all. There was flooding in Ashford about 20 miles away.


Yea good news Linda. Rain started Monday evening and hasn't let up since and it's proper heavy rain. My road has no drains so looks like a mini river just now!


----------



## JoesMum

Does anyone in the UK want these? Found in a cupboard! I'll post them


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would normally alert Deadheadvet, but he's left the forum.


Maybe he's lurking. (I thought it was a she?)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CAT LOVERS
> Save yourself money on expensive cat carriers.
> Simply tie your pets tail to one of its back legs to make a handy carrying loop.



Try it and you will painful learn how much sharp claws a cat has !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 215146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie had been with Mrs wifey for years, and in Mr Adam's humble opinion it was a miracle that he was still alive, and he lived on her balcony summer and winter. Mr Adam had joined Tortoise Forum, which was pretty darned clever as it hadn't been invented yet, and knew that the hard tiles of the terrace were terribly bad for Alfie's feet and legs, though it did keep his beak and claws trimmed nicely. He was also aware that Horsfield tortoises, for Alfie was a _Testudo horsfieldii, _known as Horsfields in the UK and Russians everywhere else, except Russia, probably, were excellent climbers and diggers and Alfie would be happier with a nice substrate such as fine grade orchid bark, coco coir or even cypress mulch to burrow into and walk on. But Mr Adam was too shy to say anything.
> Originally, Mrs wifey had placed planks around the edge of the balcony so that Alfie could walk about without toppling over the edge, but these had been replaced by much higher walls after Alfie had been seen climbing them and Mrs wifey had heard at the bingo from her friend Mrs Moozillion that a Horsfield had recently been found at Base Camp Three on Everest.
> And in one corner of the balcony was a little house into which little Alfie would crawl every night to keep warm.
> 
> 
> When the cold weather came along in November, Mrs wifey would fill Alfie's house with dry hay which would make him sneeze terribly and would sometimes go moldy when wet (sigh) and the tortoise would crawl in there and bury himself deep under the hay and go to sleep for months on end without any food or water. This was called hibernating by Mrs wifey, and brumating by Mr Adam who was right as usual. But he was too shy to correct her.
> 
> 
> 
> Page 8



Mr. Adam should give Mrs. Wifey a book about tortoises and how to keep them correctly.......
Poor Alfie....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks very, very scary.
> Like a haunted school or an insane asylum.



QuiiiiieeeeK ! Your aswer is funny but* mean* ! If you had wrote that about my house I swear I never had spoken a word with you again !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Walking getting harder but as long as my wife keeps trying to get away !I'll keep chasing her !!!



Do you allow me to ask you how old you are ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> A member's tortoise has swallowed a peach stone and all and sundry are saying it will probably be okay.
> Do I tell them that, according to the Tortoise Table, peach stones contain cyanide or just shut up for once ?



To my opinion: As long as the peach stone passed *closed* ( not broken in pieces ) the intestines of the tortoise, the cyanide will stay in the peach stone and won`t harm the tortoise.
That is the same way of birds eating seeds that contain poison ( yew berries ), but when the seeds pass the intestine closed, the poison does not harm the bird !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And it would seem I found this at the proper time and instantly thought of Adam. Go figure , right ?
> View attachment 215162
> 
> Happy reading …


Most excellent, I must try and get a copy.
I can't think why you thought of me ! 
Hello, Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I saw this on the BBC and thought you should see it:
> 
> Lancashire man poisoned after eating cherry seeds - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-40738573


Good afternoon, Jane.
Thanks for that, well caught. 
What a silly man, why would you do that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Unless the pit were ground up, I don't think much cyanide would be absorbed by the tort. It will probably just pass through without breaking down.


Thanks, i certainly hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The thing is he cracked them and ate the kernel. We regularly eat cherries and spit the pip out. Cyanide clearly doesn't pass through the shell of the pip as the fruit would be poisonous if it did.
> 
> I think the same would apply to a peach stone. That said, a peach stone is pretty enormous. There aren't many species that could eat one whole! It was either a large tortoise or a small peach (apricot?)


Redfoot tortoise. 
I think he'll be okay, the OP hasn't come back anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's a week this morning that I got stung by that wasp and I can at last wear my wedding ring again
> 
> Sorry to hear about the rain Jane. We had a similar deluge forecast for yesterday, but it missed us; we had no rain at all. There was flooding in Ashford about 20 miles away.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Glad the sting's finally subsiding properly. 
Time for revenge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe he's lurking. (I thought it was a she?)


Good morning, Ed.
Last posted 19th July.
Last peeped 24th July.
Yes, maybe he was a she now i think about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Try it and you will painful learn how much sharp claws a cat has !


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
I thought you might respond to this one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> QuiiiiieeeeK ! Your aswer is funny but* mean* ! If you had wrote that about my house I swear I never had spoken a word with you again !


Yes, funny and quite true. 
Not true about your house, more a place for Leprechaun's or Fairies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, all, was tortoise visiting this morning, a student now, so will see you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> A member's tortoise has swallowed a peach stone and all and sundry are saying it will probably be okay.
> Do I tell them that, according to the Tortoise Table, peach stones contain cyanide or just shut up for once ?


I agree with all the people posting about the pit not releasing the cyanide as long as it remains intact.

I'm sorry Deadheadvet left the forum.


----------



## Moozillion

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And it would seem I found this at the proper time and instantly thought of Adam. Go figure , right ?
> View attachment 215162
> 
> Happy reading …


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Do you allow me to ask you how old you are ?


Oh yes 62 years ! But it's the 3 ex wives not the 62 years that rough on this old body !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I agree with all the people posting about the pit not releasing the cyanide as long as it remains intact.
> 
> I'm sorry Deadheadvet left the forum.


Hi, Bea, did you spot the identity of the bingo player friend of Mrs wifey in my latest page of Esio Trot ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh yes 62 years ! But it's the 3 ex wives not the 62 years that rough on this old body !


Not the current wife as well ?
Good morning, Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR OWNERS !
Fool other motorists into thinking that you've got those expensive automatic windscreen wipers that switch themselves on when it starts raining by simply switching your windscreen wipers on when it starts raining.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quiet in here at the mo, so I'm popping off out with the Tidge to play darts. 
See you all later.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bea, did you spot the identity of the bingo player friend of Mrs wifey in my latest page of Esio Trot ?


It's not showing up for me...
The last thing I see is the photo of the tortoise house. 
I can't find any pages that mention Bingo.


----------



## Moozillion

Here is Elsa's photo for the book!! I hope we did it right. @Tidgy's Dad 

She insisted on several "takes," but I began to suspect she was only after the lettuce...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not the current wife as well ?
> Good morning, Grandpa.


Oh no the current one puts up with all of my 4 legged friends!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 215178
> 
> Does anyone in the UK want these? Found in a cupboard! I'll post them



tried and failed to grow


----------



## johnandjade

allo!! pics of the way home today


...gow


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's not showing up for me...
> The last thing I see is the photo of the tortoise house.
> I can't find any pages that mention Bingo.


Yes, on that page, you must have missed it. 
Page 8.


----------



## JoesMum

It's a bit less wet up North again! I managed to cut the grass this morning, but the rain started about lunch time and it's been "persisting it down" ever since


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here is Elsa's photo for the book!! I hope we did it right. @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> She insisted on several "takes," but I began to suspect she was only after the lettuce...
> 
> View attachment 215199


Most brilliant and exactly what I was looking for. 
Elsa is a natural.
I have copied the photo to file, so we will see her later in the book !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh no the current one puts up with all of my 4 legged friends!


And doesn't chase you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo!! pics of the way home today
> View attachment 215200
> View attachment 215201
> ...gow


Glagow ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be meeting up with @StacieJ this Saturday morning to either sell her my "real" male, or trade even for the female I gave her.
I'm not sure if she's gotten attached to the female and wants to keep her.
We're meeting about 2 hours from here.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glagow ?




was in ayr. not sure where pics were 

silly me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be meeting up with @StacieJ this Saturday morning to either sell her my "real" male, or trade even for the female I gave her.
> I'm not sure if she's gotten attached to the female and wants to keep her.
> We're meeting about 2 hours from here.


Two hours isn't too bad.
I'm sure she'll be happy either way .
I think I saw Stacie peeping at Esio Trot the other day.
Hope you enjoyed it Stacie. 
Oh, and Ed, take the right tortoise !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was in ayr. not sure where pics were
> 
> silly me


Day go okay ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BLOKES WITH GIRLFRIENDS
Don't carry your mobile phone/ cellphone in your shirt breast pocket to reduce the risk of it falling in the river when your partner pretends to push you in.
Do I win a Galaxy S4 ?
Wayne Mungbean,
Huddersfield.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Day go okay ?




medium. i have no motivation for that company anymore though so hay ho! just waiting on mate popping down about a job then it's switching off time. (after looking in on a certain thread )


----------



## johnandjade

i know if i go allllll the way up the 55, my mate will call and i'm away back down them.. never fails


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> medium. i have no motivation for that company anymore though so hay ho! just waiting on mate popping down about a job then it's switching off time. (after looking in on a certain thread )


Yep, just posted page 9.
Will post it here now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And another point for @4jean
> And a bonus for being the only none moderator to have popped in so far.



I'm here too. Just cruisin around. Looking to see if anything changed. Nope, all's the same


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In early spring, or sometimes as late as July, when Alfie felt the warmer weather through his shell, he would wake up and crawl very slowly out of his quite magnificently made house on to the balcony. And Mrs wifey would clap her hands with joy and cry out, " Welcome back, my darling one! Oh, how I have missed you!"

It was at times like these that Mr Adam wished more than ever that he could change places with Alfie and become a tortoise. 





Page 9


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I'm here too. Just cruisin around. Looking to see if anything changed. Nope, all's the same


Hello, Maggie. 
There is nothing new in the world.......................
Except new things, of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, on that page, you must have missed it.
> Page 8.


I FOUND IT!!!   
Tee hee hee!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I FOUND IT!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have you ever played bingo ?


----------



## StacieJ

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two hours isn't too bad.
> I'm sure she'll be happy either way .
> I think I saw Stacie peeping at Esio Trot the other day.
> Hope you enjoyed it Stacie.
> Oh, and Ed, take the right tortoise !


Thank you I tend to be quiet but I am enjoying it very much. Like everyone else I am waiting the next page.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

StacieJ said:


> Thank you I tend to be quiet but I am enjoying it very much. Like everyone else I am waiting the next page.


And I thank you. 
Just posted the next one ! 
Hope you are well, and the tortoise thing gets sorted quickly. 
Ed's a top man, he'll make it right, he's pretty embarrassed by this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Gillian ! 
Hello, Oli ! 
@Gillian Moore


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gillian !
> Hello, Oli !
> @Gillian Moore


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 
Hope you're all well in this very hot weather. I simply *LOVE* it, as you know. But you love something else, I know...... no it's not hot weather, it's not Tidgy, and not even Wfey. It's...................


​Don't I get any points for that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> Hope you're all well in this very hot weather. I simply *LOVE* it, as you know. But you love something else, I know...... no it's not hot weather, it's not Tidgy, and not even Wfey. It's...................
> 
> 
> View attachment 215208​Don't I get any points for that?


Yup. 
50 million points. 
It's a bit cooler today, somewhere in the high 30's. 
Have you read my book in progress ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> 50 million points.
> It's a bit cooler today, somewhere in the high 30's.
> Have you read my book in progress ?


Great! 50 *MILLION* points. But no points for the two Olis. Why not?  Oli (my beloved tort) will file for divorce in that case. And Oli (the legend) will break ties with you. 

Here, it's still very hot, even at night.  Yet more hot weather is expected tomorrow as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Great! 50 *MILLION* points. But no points for the two Olis. Why not?  Oli (my beloved tort) will file for divorce in that case. And Oli (the legend) will break ties with you.
> 
> Here, it's still very hot, even at night.  Yet more hot weather is expected tomorrow as well.


Oh, dear! 
Tidgy has forgotten who Oli is ! 
Either of them. 
She is currently too busy being an international superstar with an enormous ego and starring in an e-book. 
check out http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
Though Tidgy hasn't been in it much...................yet. 
Nice to be in contact again, Gillian. 
We've missed you.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have you ever played bingo ?


Oh, yes!!!! I quite enjoy it!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Tidgy has forgotten who Oli is !
> Either of them.
> She is currently too busy being an international superstar with an enormous ego and starring in an e-book.
> check out http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
> Though Tidgy hasn't been in it much...................yet.
> Nice to be in contact again, Gillian.
> We've missed you.


I just took a very quick look at the book/thread 

Love the pics! 

So Tidgy has forgotten Oli, has she?  She'll pay for it - no, not from Oli - but from a *MOTHER-IN-LAW* who can be a *WITCH!  
*
And what about the Oli the *LEGEND?*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, yes!!!! I quite enjoy it!!!


Me , too ! 
(secretly)
Ooooopppps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I just took a very quick look at the book/thread
> 
> Love the pics!
> 
> So Tidgy has forgotten Oli, has she?  She'll pay for it - no, not from Oli - but from a *MOTHER-IN-LAW* who can be a *WITCH!
> *
> And what about the Oli the *LEGEND?*


Carry on with the book thread. 
It's quite fun, i hope. 
Thank you for the pic compliment.
Poor Tidgy! 
It's been such a long time, she thought she'd been forgotten. 
As for Oli the Legend, I invite him over for another beer .


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Carry on with the book thread.
> It's quite fun, i hope.
> Thank you for the pic compliment.
> Poor Tidgy!
> It's been such a long time, she thought she'd been forgotten.
> As for Oli the Legend, I invite him over for another beer .


I definitely will go on reading it. 

Oh no, Oli is very loyal that I can tell you. 

Enjoy yourself with the *LEGEND*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I definitely will go on reading it.
> 
> Oh no, Oli is very loyal that I can tell you.
> 
> Enjoy yourself with the *LEGEND*.


Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i'm sure Oli and I will have a lot of fun discussing cheese.


----------



## tortdad

Just wanted to say hello


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Just wanted to say hello


Hello, Kevin! 
You missed a Leprechaun reference today.


----------



## tortdad

Ahhh the sneaky mofos know I'm looking for them so they come out to play when they know I'm not here. 

Don't trust the leprechaun, he's a liar!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Ahhh the sneaky mofos know I'm looking for them so they come out to play when they know I'm not here.
> 
> Don't trust the leprechaun, he's a liar!


I know, he was claiming Sabine's house as his own.
Have you read my book thread yet ?


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh yes 62 years ! But it's the 3 ex wives not the 62 years that rough on this old body !



62 years ? So young ? 
I am 55 years old and sometimes silly like a 15 year old girl. But I admit I can`t run as fast as a 15 year old girl......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 62 years ? So young ?
> I am 55 years old and sometimes silly like a 15 year old girl. But I admit I can`t run as fast as a 15 year old girl......


Good evening, Bee
The 15 year old girls here mostly don't run.
it is considered undignified.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, funny and quite true.
> Not true about your house, more a place for Leprechaun's or Fairies.



Witches ! I am sure every night there is a witch or tow or three riding on her brooms around my house. Huuuuiiiiiiihhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Witches ! I am sure every night there is a witch or tow or three riding on her brooms around my house. Huuuuiiiiiiihhhhhhhhh !!!!


Probably wifey, she's a witch!


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh no the current one puts up with all of my 4 legged friends!



Then you have found the right wife after three false tries ....
Sometimes all good things are four !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bee
> The 15 year old girls here mostly don't run.
> it is considered undignified.



Good evening Adam.
I am running like a lame duck.....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> 62 years ? So young ?
> I am 55 years old and sometimes silly like a 15 year old girl. But I admit I can`t run as fast as a 15 year old girl......


Just cause I have more hair then most 30 year old men . And after serving almost 7years in the infantry my old joints are very old ! If I was a horse I have been rode hard and put away wet one time to many ! But life is great !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And doesn't chase you ?


But she chases the torts for me !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.



No ?
What was the answer ?
Do you like camels ????????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey....I have lots of room on my deck for the eclipse, free, bring your own beer. We are suppossed to be smack in the middle of the show, gonna last 10 minutes. Hotels and sleazy motels are charging upwards of $1000 a night. So anybody who wants to see the eclipse I have lots of room, come party!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just cause I have more hair then most 30 year old men . And after serving almost 7years in the infantry my old joints are very old ! If I was a horse I have been rode hard and put away wet one time to many ! But life is great !



Old horses are kind.  I owned two horses and kept them until their death.
I love old horses. They are very wise, calm and lovely !
Yes, life is great !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> I am running like a lame duck.....


I don't run.
When i do all my hair falls out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No ?
> What was the answer ?
> Do you like camels ????????


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Hey....I have lots of room on my deck for the eclipse, free, bring your own beer. We are suppossed to be smack in the middle of the show, gonna last 10 minutes. Hotels and sleazy motels are charging upwards of $1000 a night. So anybody who wants to see the eclipse I have lots of room, come party!!!!!


Oh, I seriously wish i could, Maggie ! 
Face to face and with a couple of beers, I reckon we'd have a riot. 
Enjoy !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't run.
> When i do all my hair falls out.



Use fast glue for your hair.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Use fast glue for your hair.....


Tried that. 
Got my eyelids stuck together and couldn't see for a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Hey....I have lots of room on my deck for the eclipse, free, bring your own beer. We are suppossed to be smack in the middle of the show, gonna last 10 minutes. Hotels and sleazy motels are charging upwards of $1000 a night. So anybody who wants to see the eclipse I have lots of room, come party!!!!!


i'll bring my own beer and Rice Krispies !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BLOKES WITH GIRLFRIENDS
> Don't carry your mobile phone/ cellphone in your shirt breast pocket to reduce the risk of it falling in the river when your partner pretends to push you in.
> Do I win a Galaxy S4 ?
> Wayne Mungbean,
> Huddersfield.


That's an OLD phone.
It's the exact pile O crap I own.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> Hey....I have lots of room on my deck for the eclipse, free, bring your own beer. We are suppossed to be smack in the middle of the show, gonna last 10 minutes. Hotels and sleazy motels are charging upwards of $1000 a night. So anybody who wants to see the eclipse I have lots of room, come party!!!!!


Hello, @maggie3fan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's an OLD phone.
> It's the exact pile O crap I own.


Not as old as my Nokia whatever it is with no internet or anything but text and phone calls, oh and a couple of games. 
Stacie posted that she was enjoying "Esio Trot" !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's an OLD phone.
> It's the exact pile O crap I own.


The S4 is all the phone I need. I don't do tech.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not as old as my Nokia whatever it is with no internet or anything but text and phone calls, oh and a couple of games.
> Stacie posted that she was enjoying "Esio Trot" !


Yes. Stacie seemed like a classy lady.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tried that.
> Got my eyelids stuck together and couldn't see for a week.


Put fast glue on your mouth, your eys and your ears and you are like:






These ones !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The S4 is all the phone I need. I don't do tech.


Me neither.
it scares me; that's why wifey has the camera phone thingy which i understand is an S5, whatever that means.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Stacie seemed like a classy lady.


Indeed.
If she likes my rubbish, she's got an 'A' in my book !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Put fast glue on your mouth, your eys and your ears and you are like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones !


Hmmmmmmmm.
Yep, Okay, I'll try it. 
But you are responsible for the results !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.
> Yep, Okay, I'll try it.
> But you are responsible for the results !



I am not responsible for anything !
When I tell you to jump from a bridge, I am not responsible when you do it !
Silly thinking !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am not responsible for anything !
> When I tell you to jump from a bridge, I am not responsible when you do it !
> Silly thinking !


Mmmmmmmffff. 
Mmmmmff! 
Mmmmff
Mff
M.


----------



## Bee62

But I am responsible for my cats and so I am off for a while.
Hope I`ll catch you later again in the dark.
I put glue in every way in the CDR and when I come back I`ll se which member I got !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But I am responsible for my cats and so I am off for a while.
> Hope I`ll catch you later again in the dark.
> I put glue in every way in the CDR and when I come back I`ll se which member I got !


Help ! 
i can't see !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmmmmffff.
> Mmmmmff!
> Mmmmff
> Mff
> M.



What do you say ? Can you translate this to me ?
Mmmmfff, this word my translation program don`t know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What do you say ? Can you translate this to me ?
> Mmmmfff, this word my translation program don`t know.


Pardon ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pardon ?



Häh ?


----------



## Bee62

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !


----------



## Bee62

Got to get out of here before my account is deleted because of my own complet sillyness !
See you ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Häh ?


Do you mean hamagluttinationshemmung ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !


My German isn't competent enough for this .


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you mean hamagluttinationshemmung ?



Ich habe keine Hemmungen ! Bin nur komplett albern !

So, now you have something to do to translate this while I am out !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My German isn't competent enough for this .



That is no German ! It`s only spoken sillyness !
Oh, that clown in the morning for braekfast was so good. ....... it last a long while.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ich habe keine Hemmungen ! Bin nur komplett albern !
> 
> So, now you have something to do to translate this while I am out !


See you later. 
Doubt I'll bother with the translation though i know some of it. 
Hope it's nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is no German ! It`s only spoken sillyness !
> Oh, that clown in the morning for braekfast was so good. ....... it last a long while.....


I know, just kidding.
But we could make it a CDR word !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, just kidding.
> But we could make it a CDR word !



I got more of these words, they are all on my PC keybord....

CCCCChhhhhhhplllllluuuuuuuuuuuumphtpooooooooohhhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I got more of these words, they are all on my PC keybord....
> 
> CCCCChhhhhhhplllllluuuuuuuuuuuumphtpooooooooohhhhhh


Oooooooohhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
That one I do know ! 
Please moderate your language.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Old horses are kind.  I owned two horses and kept them until their death.
> I love old horses. They are very wise, calm and lovely !
> Yes, life is great !


At least some likes old horses , with pony tails !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At least some likes old horses , with pony tails !


I do .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WORDSMITHS! 
Measure your vocabulary by going through your dictionary and placing a tick next to each word that you have used in the past. (be honest about it). Then count the ticks to give you an exact figure. Then, simply improve your vocabulary by going by going back through the dictionary and learning the words that don't have a tick against them, and the putting a tick against them.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At least some likes old horses , with pony tails !



Like you !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do .



Me too !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WORDSMITHS!
> Measure your vocabulary by going through your dictionary and placing a tick next to each word that you have used in the past. (be honest about it). Then count the ticks to give you an exact figure. Then, simply improve your vocabulary by going by going back through the dictionary and learning the words that don't have a tick against them, and the putting a tick against them.



Sounds like much work .....
I better try this with the alpabet.. 

Ähhh, have I used the A today ???? Don`t know. But I have used the B and the U and the Z a lot of times:

Buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See you later.
> Doubt I'll bother with the translation though i know some of it.
> Hope it's nice.



I don`t write unnice things .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sounds like much work .....
> I better try this with the alpabet..
> 
> Ähhh, have I used the A today ???? Don`t know. But I have used the B and the U and the Z a lot of times:
> 
> Buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Yup.
And I use CDR a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t write unnice things .....


Oh, I forgot.
i do.


----------



## Bee62

Report: All cats are well.
I have some that are very old. My oldest cat ( tomcat ) is 18 years old. His son is 17 years.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I forgot.
> i do.



When, where, why and whom ?
Oh I like the English language, especially the wh`s.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Report: All cats are well.
> I have some that are very old. My oldest cat ( tomcat ) is 18 years old. His son is 17 years.


Pah ! I am much older than that! 
But I'm very glad that all your cats are well, ccl Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When, where, why and whom ?
> Oh I like the English language, especially the wh`s.


Which, who and how (wh mixed up a bit) ? 
For example, I say John has an auntie who's mother was a hamster, Linda smells of elderberries, Moozillion likes camels and Yvonne has a hovercraft full of eels.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pah ! I am much older than that!
> But I'm very glad that all your cats are well, ccl Bee.



So am I.
Which pets do people in Morocco usually have ? Or have they none ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So am I.
> Which pets do people in Morocco usually have ? Or have they none ?


We have had several families who are friends who had rabbits as pets. 
When they are bored of them, they eat them. 
Fish are also popular, as are birds kept to sing in tiny cages. They don't feed them, or all the wrong things so when they die they buy new ones. 
Chicks are popular at Easter time, sprayed different colours and tortured til they die by the children. 
Tiny tortoises are also bought in the spring to be toy cars for the children, very occasionally one is left to fend for itself in the courtyard garden and has a pretty good life. 
Cats are left outside to forage for themselves and are often kicked and killed by the children and sometimes adults. I reckon the maximum life expectancy for cats is three years. 
Dogs are kept on peoples terraces, it's not common, as the religion states they are dirty and keep angels out of your home. They are let out at night to forage in the rubbish for food ans occasionally the police will turn up and shoot a few.
There's no real comprehension of the word 'pet' here, people cannot understand why i love Tidgy so much, they try to emulate it and the tortoise is usually dead in a fortnight, for which I feel guilty. 
However, i am helping to teach some of the more progressive families in the Medina tortoise care and quite a few are learning and benefiting from this, I hope.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We have had several families who are friends who had rabbits as pets.
> When they are bored of them, they eat them.
> Fish are also popular, as are birds kept to sing in tiny cages. They don't feed them, or all the wrong things so when they die they buy new ones.
> Chicks are popular at Easter time, sprayed different colours and tortured til they die by the children.
> Tiny tortoises are also bought in the spring to be toy cars for the children, very occasionally one is left to fend for itself in the courtyard garden and has a pretty good life.
> Cats are left outside to forage for themselves and are often kicked and killed by the children and sometimes adults. I reckon the maximum life expectancy for cats is three years.
> Dogs are kept on peoples terraces, it's not common, as the religion states they are dirty and keep angels out of your home. They are let out at night to forage in the rubbish for food ans occasionally the police will turn up and shoot a few.
> There's no real comprehension of the word 'pet' here, people cannot understand why i love Tidgy so much, they try to emulate it and the tortoise is usually dead in a fortnight, for which I feel guilty.
> However, i am helping to teach some of the more progressive families in the Medina tortoise care and quite a few are learning and benefiting from this, I hope.



That is very sad. I don`t think any god wants people to treat animals bad.


----------



## Bee62

I am tired ....
It was nice to chat with you Adam.
Hope you can sleep well later .... I know I will ( sleep well now ).
Speak tomorrow.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is very sad. I don`t think any god wants people to treat animals bad.


No, it is not religion, it is culture. i'm not going to get into religion and i'm not Muslim, but Islam prohibits cruelty to animals, even dogs and you will be rewarded by Allah for giving a thirsty dog a drink, according to their belief. This is Morocco , not god !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am tired ....
> It was nice to chat with you Adam.
> Hope you can sleep well later .... I know I will ( sleep well ).
> Speak tomorrow.
> Good night.


Night, night, little Bee ! 
Sweet dreams. 
Nos da.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it is not religion, it is culture. i'm not going to get into religion and i'm not Muslim, but Islam prohibits cruelty to animals, even dogs and you will be rewarded by Allah for giving a thirsty dog a drink, according to their belief. This is Morocco , not god !



Good to know that it is not the religion. 
Culture can sometimes be changed slowly perhaps, religion cannot.
Good to know that Allah loves animals, even dogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good to know that it is not the religion.
> Culture can sometimes be changed slowly perhaps, religion cannot.
> Good to know that Allah loves animals, even dogs.


Like i say, we are forbidden to discuss religion on here. 
But, yes, people can change, things are better now than they were when i first came to live here 12 years ago, slow but steady progress. Rome wasn't built in a day, and the rest of the world isn't exactly perfect in its treatment of animals, either. 
We , on the forum are often considered oddballs because of our love for these walking rocks. 
Keepers everywhere throw them a tomato, keep them dry, sell them for a few dollars with no care info and think this is okay. 
But we will teach them...............................


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which, who and how (wh mixed up a bit) ?
> For example, I say John has an auntie who's mother was a hamster, Linda smells of elderberries, Moozillion likes camels and Yvonne has a hovercraft full of eels.


 Good grief! Did you have to pick eels? Yuck!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Good grief! Did you have to pick eels? Yuck!!


I thought you'd be pleased ! 
Anyway, it was to prove how nasty I was, so I was right !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Good grief! Did you have to pick eels? Yuck!!


Oh, and " good grief" is quite one of my favourite expressions.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and " good grief" is quite one of my favourite expressions.



You used "crikey" earlier and I realized how much I like that one. I'm going to try to incorporate it into my vocabulary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You used "crikey" earlier and I realized how much I like that one. I'm going to try to incorporate it into my vocabulary.


Yep, that's a good one. 
i like picking up expressions and words from my friends here.


----------



## tortdad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably wifey, she's a witch!


The boys tease my wife and tell her the broom is her ride....... I wonder where they learned such things?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> The boys tease my wife and tell her the broom is her ride....... I wonder where they learned such things?


I have absolutely no idea. 
Leprechauns ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PENSIONERS !
Stay warm and safe this winter by wrapping yourselves in aluminium foil.
Not only will this conserve vital body heat, but it will also make you look a tad like Robocop , thus going some way to deterring would be muggers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
I'm getting a trifle tired. 
Hope you all sleep like little kittens and speak again in the morning. 
Nos da! 
Love you all


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which, who and how (wh mixed up a bit) ?
> For example, I say John has an auntie who's mother was a hamster, Linda smells of elderberries, Moozillion likes camels and Yvonne has a hovercraft full of eels.


I'll settle for elderberries as long as no wasps are attracted to them. 

Good morning all! 

We had rather a lot of rain yesterday. Over an inch  And my recently widowed neighbour has been taken to hospital herself with a bad chest - I wouldn't be surprised if it's pneumonia. 

I am going round later to tidy up over there. The bin needs emptying and a lot of plates and cups need a trip to the dishwasher.


----------



## johnandjade

no egg... 

'welcome to grs'


----------



## johnandjade

another day in ayr, weather isn't as nice today:/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang!!


Good afternoon, John ! 
I've got a lesson in a minute, so just a quick visit for now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'll settle for elderberries as long as no wasps are attracted to them.
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> We had rather a lot of rain yesterday. Over an inch  And my recently widowed neighbour has been taken to hospital herself with a bad chest - I wouldn't be surprised if it's pneumonia.
> 
> I am going round later to tidy up over there. The bin needs emptying and a lot of plates and cups need a trip to the dishwasher.


No, no wasps, i'm not that mean.
Good afternoon, Linda ! 
Hope your neighbour gets well soon. 
I emptied my bin last night and put some rubbish out for the donkeys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 215232
> 
> 
> no egg...
> 
> 'welcome to grs'


Good.
I don't like eggses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates ! 
After my lesson I've got to go and get a potato 'cos i couldn't be bothered yesterday. 
wifey is starving.


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all! i haven't had a reply from miss womblyn


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 215232
> 
> 
> no egg...
> 
> 'welcome to grs'



That is why I have own chicken that lay fresh eggs without chemical substances inside.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> another day in ayr, weather isn't as nice today:/



Here too ( no nice weather ) 64,4 F, cloudy and rainy .


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> I don't like eggses.



You don`t like eggs ? Hmmmm, they are yummmmmy !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates !
> After my lesson I've got to go and get a potato 'cos i couldn't be bothered yesterday.
> wifey is starving.



When I go shopping I always buy a couple of potatoes


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam, Did you see that news of a 13,000,000 year old hominid skull found?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all! i haven't had a reply from miss womblyn



I'm really quite worried, what with her neighbours and Lola sometimes acting a bit oddly recently.
But maybe her computer has finally gone West completely !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t like eggs ? Hmmmm, they are yummmmmy !


I like the yolk, but the albumen makes me gag.
Bleuch ! !! !
And the hard bit on the outside is horrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When I go shopping I always buy a couple of potatoes


I have decided it is not a good day to go shopping.
As I am too lazy. 
We still have plenty of other stuff to eat. 
Cheese, mainly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam, Did you see that news of a 13,000,000 year old hominid skull found?


Good morning, Ed ! 
Yes, i saw this, tis very interesting, a hominoid, possibly, but certainly a primate from somewhere in our 'tree' 
I think it's my second cousin Og.


----------



## johnandjade

early finish today, so time to throw some straws at a pizza


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> early finish today, so time to throw some straws at a pizza


The hedgehogs are running for cover!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'll settle for elderberries as long as no wasps are attracted to them.
> 
> Good morning all!
> 
> We had rather a lot of rain yesterday. Over an inch  And my recently widowed neighbour has been taken to hospital herself with a bad chest - I wouldn't be surprised if it's pneumonia.
> 
> I am going round later to tidy up over there. The bin needs emptying and a lot of plates and cups need a trip to the dishwasher.


What a wonderful thing for you to do!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now we come to a certain bright









morning in May when something



happened that changed and indeed electrified Mr Adam's life. And it wasn't the faulty wiring in his laboratory, either.



He was leaning over his balcony-rail watching Mrs wifey serving Alfie his breakfast.



"Here's the heart of the lettuce for you, my lovely", she was saying. "And here's a slice of fresh tomato and a piece of crispy celery."
 Mr Adam knew from the not invented yet Tortoise Forum and Tortoise Table that this romaine lettuce was okay for torts, but especially the heart, had a too high water content, so the tortoise could easily become stuffed without getting the sufficient quantities of vitamins and minerals that it needed. And he knew that tomato , as a fruit was bad because of all of the nasty indigestible sugars that it contained and the acids that can, in extreme cases, effect the natural tortoise stomach flora and prevent it from being able to break down the cellulose in its normal diet!  And he knew that celery leaves contain high levels of oxalates and it's seeds are diuretic, it is too high in carbohydrates, too high in sodium and the calcium to phosphate ratio was poor as well. Poor Alfie did not have a suitable diet. But Mr Adam was too shy to say anything and he wasn't particularly fond of Alfie anyway as he was increasingly suffering from Tortoise Envy. So :
"Good morning, Mrs wifey," Mr Adam said. "Alfie's looking well this morning."



"Isn't he gorgeous! " Mrs wifey said, looking up and beaming at him.



Page 10


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm trying to figure out how the stick figures into the story. Hm-m-m-m. . . the suspense builds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the stick figures into the story. Hm-m-m-m. . . the suspense builds.


Errrrrrrrrrrrr, it's supposed to represent the railing on the balcony. 
Ahem.
And I like sticks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TWO FOR THE PRICE OF ONE !
Housewives ! (and househusbands) (and unmarried shoppers). 
I find the best way to get two bottles of washing-up liquid for the price of one is by putting one in your shopping trolley and one in your coat pocket.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TWO FOR THE PRICE OF ONE !
> Housewives ! (and househusbands) (and unmarried shoppers).
> I find the best way to get two bottles of washing-up liquid for the price of one is by putting one in your shopping trolley and one in your coat pocket.


 ADAM!!!!! Naughty!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!!! Naughty!!!!!


I have never done shoplifting.
Perhaps I should start in my second childhood.


----------



## Yvonne G

"Adam's Helpful Hints" has taken a turn onto the dark side. You were very cautious about not talking religion, how about that other rule we have about not talking about doing illegal things?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> "Adam's Helpful Hints" has taken a turn onto the dark side. You were very cautious about not talking religion, how about that other rule we have about not talking about doing illegal things?


 You are quite right, i would never advocate stealing anything except camels. if this gets me banned than so be it. 
i once stole £10 from my mother's purse to buy a book i wanted so, so much. 
Then i felt so bad that in the bookshop I ran away and went home to put the money back. 
Goodness, no stealing folks ! 
Crikey )), Yvonne , you will be busy keeping people from talking about illegal things on the forum !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Help ! 
I'm being moderated.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR members.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ok , so to try to stop naughty thieves, whom i despise of course , try this! 
Spoil burglars' fun by having a poop in every room in your house before going away on holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR members.


Good evening, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
How was your day ?
Do you post every page of your own Esio Trot here too ? Or do I miss something only reading here ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> How was your day ?
> Do you post every page of your own Esio Trot here too ? Or do I miss something only reading here ?


I had a lovely day thank you, Bee, a lesson (Esio Trot) , time with Tidgy and wifey, fun on here. 
Esio Trot can be found in a more complete form at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
in case you've missed antything. 
Please post any comments here, in the Cold and Dark place rather than there so it can stay as much as possible an uninterrupted book.  
How was your day, my friend ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had a lovely day thank you, Bee, a lesson (Esio Trot) , time with Tidgy and wifey, fun on here.
> Esio Trot can be found in a more complete form at http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
> in case you've missed antything.
> Please post any comments here, in the Cold and Dark place rather than there so it can stay as much as possible an uninterrupted book.
> How was your day, my friend ?



I have to bookmark your link to Esio Trot on my PC.
I noticed not to do comments there, not to interrupt the story.
My day was a litte bit lazy, but I love lazy days. People always are busy doing this and doing that and never take time for themselves. That`s not the way to enjoy a life.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me neither.
> it scares me; that's why wifey has the camera phone thingy which i understand is an S5, whatever that means.


S5 is what I want. My current cell was made in 1936, so I can't really hear, now my friends are using that as an excuse.not to call... What they really don't know is, I HATE TALKING ON THE PHONE


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I seriously wish i could, Maggie !
> Face to face and with a couple of beers, I reckon we'd have a riot.
> Enjoy !


(I'd even make sure you had CHEESE!!!)


ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, @maggie3fan!



I have lots of scoot parking, and maybe I'll cook. Too bad, I know it's just wishful dreaming. I'd love to have a whole group together....what fun!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll bring my own beer and Rice Krispies !




I prefer Jose Cuervo gold with Froot Loops...........


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is Lil Roxie, she's about to turn 18.........such a lady. My DIL has 3 collections of Fiestaware. Big trk and Camaro are in the almost brand new stage here. I wish I could drive somemore


----------



## JoesMum

Hi Maggie

I really wish I was close enough to join you too. It would be great fun!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Busy day - I did go next door and sort things out. At least my neighbour won't come home to a smelly bin and mouldy dishes. 

She's no better today unfortunately. At least she's getting the help she needs in hospital. 

Time for bed now. Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to bookmark your link to Esio Trot on my PC.
> I noticed not to do comments there, not to interrupt the story.
> My day was a litte bit lazy, but I love lazy days. People always are busy doing this and doing that and never take time for themselves. That`s not the way to enjoy a life.


I agree entirely. 
We all deserve a lazy day now and again !
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> S5 is what I want. My current cell was made in 1936, so I can't really hear, now my friends are using that as an excuse.not to call... What they really don't know is, I HATE TALKING ON THE PHONE


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> (I'd even make sure you had CHEESE!!!)
> 
> 
> I have lots of scoot parking, and maybe I'll cook. Too bad, I know it's just wishful dreaming. I'd love to have a whole group together....what fun!


It would be lovely ...................
Points for the cheese mention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I prefer Jose Cuervo gold with Froot Loops...........


Done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 215295
> View attachment 215296
> This is Lil Roxie, she's about to turn 18.........such a lady. My DIL has 3 collections of Fiestaware. Big trk and Camaro are in the almost brand new stage here. I wish I could drive somemore


I'm afraid I don't understand any of the motor vehicle references. 
Sorry. 
But the young lady and the cat look terrific!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Busy day - I did go next door and sort things out. At least my neighbour won't come home to a smelly bin and mouldy dishes.
> 
> She's no better today unfortunately. At least she's getting the help she needs in hospital.
> 
> Time for bed now. Nos da!


Nos da! 
You're a nice, kind lady, methinks. 
Still wishing your neighbour all the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PEOPLE
You can pretend to be in a lift by painting a vertical list of numbers on the inside of your wardrobe and standing inside singing Carpenter's songs.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand any of the motor vehicle references.
> Sorry.
> But the young lady and the cat look terrific!




I spent a number of years driving a semi truck. This was my new truck and car, they match. I wish I was still driving. I'm studying the manual and I'm going try and get another CDL. Take off and go over the road again.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would be lovely ...................
> Points for the cheese mention.



I said CHEESE hahahaha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I spent a number of years driving a semi truck. This was my new truck and car, they match. I wish I was still driving. I'm studying the manual and I'm going try and get another CDL. Take off and go over the road again.


I remember you were a truck driver. 
I wish you all the best with your dream. 
I imagine it's terribly exhilarating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I said CHEESE hahahaha!


Okay; more points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, wifey seems to be ill.
I think she has eaten too much cheese. 
And it may be the wine and vodka.
I had better buy a potato tomorrow. 
So I'm off for an early one and be nice to wifey. 
I joke about it, but she is such a wonderful lady, and I need to take better care of her.
Night night, Roommates, bless you all, and hopefully speak to you all very soon. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Buy a potato?????


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Buy a potato?????



It's a shopping thing. You hadda be there.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning from Denmark! I had a nightmare last night - I went back to the CDR and couldn't recognize a single username there! So I knew it's high time to catch up.  

So, we're in Roskilde (Denmark) now. It's daughter's second day at school. We're mostly settled in. The folks back home are fine as far as I know, including my TFO calendar poster boy. Our cat of nine years is also with a new family, and he seems to be doing surprisingly well. 

How's everyone been? Miss you all xxx


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning from Denmark! I had a nightmare last night - I went back to the CDR and couldn't recognize a single username there! So I knew it's high time to catch up.
> 
> So, we're in Roskilde (Denmark) now. It's daughter's second day at school. We're mostly settled in. The folks back home are fine as far as I know, including my TFO calendar poster boy. Our cat of nine years is also with a new family, and he seems to be doing surprisingly well.
> 
> How's everyone been? Miss you all xxx


Lena! Lovely to not see you again  

How are you? We have missed you too!

Apart from a bad reaction to a wasp sting, I'm doing fine!

I have been to Roskilde - there's a brilliant museum of Viking ships there! And we also saw Red Squirrels which are pretty scarce in the UK. 

I'm sure others would appreciate photos of your local scenery if you have time - it's lovely. 

Did you finish your book? Adam's started a reworking of Esio Trot (comments about it in the CDR rather than the thread)
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR! I nearly forgot in my excitement at not seeing Lena


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Buy a potato?????


wifey likes chips, mash, roast and boiled potatoes, etc.( but not all at the same time). I do too.
But it is usually very hot here, my lungs are bad and the market is a moderate walk away and the return voyage is uphill. 
So I tend to buy just one or two potatoes at a time because they are heavy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning from Denmark! I had a nightmare last night - I went back to the CDR and couldn't recognize a single username there! So I knew it's high time to catch up.
> 
> So, we're in Roskilde (Denmark) now. It's daughter's second day at school. We're mostly settled in. The folks back home are fine as far as I know, including my TFO calendar poster boy. Our cat of nine years is also with a new family, and he seems to be doing surprisingly well.
> 
> How's everyone been? Miss you all xxx


LENA ! ! ! !
So wonderful to hear from you ! Just amazing.
Most of the usual suspects are still about and we have some new friends, too. 
Good that August Calendar Boy is well.
Glad that yo're settling in alright, learned a lot of Danish, yet ?
Hopefully speak soon
Love,
Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR! I nearly forgot in my excitement at not seeing Lena


Good morning, Linda. 
Lena's back !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And thanks for the book promo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

RADIO FANS
Don't bother listening to commercial radio stations. 
Simply invite your most tedious, witless neighbour round to put records on and then talk over them.


----------



## Bee62

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 215295
> View attachment 215296
> This is Lil Roxie, she's about to turn 18.........such a lady. My DIL has 3 collections of Fiestaware. Big trk and Camaro are in the almost brand new stage here. I wish I could drive somemore



Your Roxy is a beautiful old lady. Old cats and old dogs have so much wisdom on their faces. I love it.
Do you drive the truck and the Camaro too ? Great !
I own a 40 year old car. Opel Manta B. 
Here it is:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Sabine !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PEOPLE
> You can pretend to be in a lift by painting a vertical list of numbers on the inside of your wardrobe and standing inside singing Carpenter's songs.



And you can pretend you own a TV although you have none by painting a TV screen around a window. 
Place a chair in front of your new TV and watch the movie outside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And you can pretend you own a TV although you have none by painting a TV screen around a window.
> Place a chair in front of your new TV and watch the movie outside.


Brilliant !
I shall try that ! 
Does it come with a remote ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Sabine !



Good morning Adam ! Bought already a potato today ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brilliant !
> I shall try that !
> Does it come with a remote ?



What do you mean with remote ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam ! Bought already a potato today ?


No, wifey was ill last night and then I was sick, too. 
wifey is still asleep and i have a lesson at 1 pm, so I'll have to go after that if I feel up to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What do you mean with remote ?


A remote control to switch the channels without leaving your chair / sofa.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, wifey was ill last night and then I was sick, too.
> wifey is still asleep and i have a lesson at 1 pm, so I'll have to go after that if I feel up to it.



Is there no potato bring-in service in Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is there no potato bring-in service in Morocco?


I could probably find a child to go and buy a potato.
But I must be brave !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A remote control to switch the channels without leaving your chair / sofa.



Ah, I understand. 
Indeed you have a remote control: Turn your chair a little bit and you see new pictures. That`s the way to switch the channels without lifting your back....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could probably find a child to go and buy a potato.
> But I must be brave !



That`s child work and forbidden !

Oh my clown today in the morning was very good ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, I understand.
> Indeed you have a remote control: Turn your chair a little bit and you see new pictures. That`s the way to switch the channels without lifting your back....


Most splendid ! What a super and cheap way of watching TV!


----------



## spud's_mum

Mornjng everyone! Monty and spud are enjoying the sun this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s child work and forbidden !
> 
> Oh my clown today in the morning was very good ......


I'm just making a coffee. 
Would you like a mug ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm just making a coffee.
> Would you like a mug ?



Oh yes, please ! I love coffee but there must be a little bit milk in. Do you have milk ?
Goat ? Sheep, or Camel ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spud's mum said:


> Mornjng everyone! Monty and spud are enjoying the sun this morning
> View attachment 215335
> View attachment 215336
> View attachment 215337
> View attachment 215338
> View attachment 215339
> View attachment 215340


Good morning, Spud's mum. 
Good morning, Monty, you're looking happy. 
Good morning, Spud. 
Missed you all, hope you're all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, please ! I love coffee but there must be a little bit milk in. Do you have milk ?
> Goat ? Sheep, or Camel ?


Yes I have milk, but only cow and bat, i think.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid ! What a super and cheap way of watching TV!



My ideas are mostly splendid...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes I have milk, but only cow and bat, i think.



Cow is okay! I love cow milk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cow is okay! I love cow milk.


Just boiling the water...............


----------



## Bee62

Spud's mum said:


> Mornjng everyone! Monty and spud are enjoying the sun this morning
> View attachment 215335
> View attachment 215336
> View attachment 215337
> View attachment 215338
> View attachment 215339
> View attachment 215340



Good morning Spuds mom.
I can see Monty ( I think he is your beautiful dog ) but I can`t see Spud. Hope Monty has not swollowed Spud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DIY FANS
Next time you decorate, put up the wallpaper with blu-tac. It's much easier and expensive paper can easily be removed and taken with you if you move house.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just boiling the water...............



Thank you. I wait. Yummy fresh coffee.... hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Coffee ready, Sabine !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee ready, Sabine !



I am coming to get my cup.


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Spud's mum.
> Good morning, Monty, you're looking happy.
> Good morning, Spud.
> Missed you all, hope you're all well.


Yes I'm well thank you  hope you are too


----------



## spud's_mum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Spuds mom.
> I can see Monty ( I think he is your beautiful dog ) but I can`t see Spud. Hope Monty has not swollowed Spud !


Haha yes spud is safe and sound in his outdoor enclosure but I didn't manage to get photos of him as he is currently tucked away in his little cave


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Spud's mum said:


> Yes I'm well thank you  hope you are too


All good here, wifey's just got up, she smelled the coffee. 
Would you like a mug ?


----------



## Bee62

Unfortunately I have bad news today:
Two nights ago my CHE broke down at night and the temp in the enclosure of my sullies went down to 69.8 F.
I noticed it in the morning and it comes like it should not, -my little ones are a bit sick. I think it is the very early beginnig of a RI.
I pushed the day and night temps up und soak them. They are still eating but a little bit less active and their eyes are a little bit swollen but not much.
Hope they will soon recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Unfortunately I have bad news today:
> Two nights ago my CHE broke down at night and the temp in the enclosure of my sullies went down to 69.8 F.
> I noticed it in the morning and it comes like it should not, -my little ones are a bit sick. I think it is the very early beginnig of a RI.
> I pushed the day and night temps up und soak them. They are still eating but a little bit less active and their eyes are a little bit swollen but not much.
> Hope they will soon recover.


Oh, dear, i hope they all recover soon. with upped temps and soaks they should be alright in a few days, one thinks. 
Sending love their way.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, i hope they all recover soon. with upped temps and soaks they should be alright in a few days, one thinks.
> Sending love their way.



Thank you Adam. We are sick when our animals are sick aren`t we ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam. We are sick when our animals are sick aren`t we ?


Yes, I get most distressed. It's horrible.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Unfortunately I have bad news today:
> Two nights ago my CHE broke down at night and the temp in the enclosure of my sullies went down to 69.8 F.
> I noticed it in the morning and it comes like it should not, -my little ones are a bit sick. I think it is the very early beginnig of a RI.
> I pushed the day and night temps up und soak them. They are still eating but a little bit less active and their eyes are a little bit swollen but not much.
> Hope they will soon recover.


Hopefully they will recover quickly. Bad weather happens in the wild too. A couple of days shouldn't cause lasting damage. 

Keep a watch in their eyes and turn your coil UVB off for a couple of days if necessary. They'll be fine without it for a few days.


----------



## Bee62

But your coffee is good. It warms me up.
Today it`s raining and the temps are down to 59 F. 
Is that summer ? No !


----------



## JoesMum

@Kristoff and @Spud's mum both in one day 

We just need @Lyn W now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CYCLISTS !
Next time you go out on your bike take a tin bath and 5 to 6 gallons of water in plastic containers with you.
In the event of a flat tyre, this will help you locate any punctures that you may have. 
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But your coffee is good. It warms me up.
> Today it`s raining and the temps are down to 59 F.
> Is that summer ? No !


Horrible weather for August. 
Here it's still blue skies and very hot.
Glad you like the coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @Kristoff and @Spud's mum both in one day
> 
> We just need @Lyn W now!


And Noel.
@AZtortMom
Come back !
It's always nice to see old faces in the Dark. 
Coffee, Linda ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully they will recover quickly. Bad weather happens in the wild too. A couple of days shouldn't cause lasting damage.
> 
> Keep a watch in their eyes and turn your coil UVB off for a couple of days if necessary. They'll be fine without it for a few days.



Thank you Linda. I am watching my torts closely. I will change the coil bulbs to normal light bulbs if you think it is better for the torts and their recovery. But the low temps and the high humidity at night has caused this issue.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Noel.
> @AZtortMom
> Come back !
> It's always nice to see old faces in the Dark.
> Coffee, Linda ?



It is also nice to see young faces in the dark like the face of @Spud's mum ! 
But I think we are mostly a club of old faces here in the dark...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CYCLISTS !
> Next time you go out on your bike take a tin bath and 5 to 6 gallons of water in plastic containers with you.
> In the event of a flat tyre, this will help you locate any punctures that you may have.
> .



I know an easier way to locate punctures in tyres:
Spit a lot of the tyre and when your spit makes bubbles there you have located the problem ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know an easier way to locate punctures in tyres:
> Spit a lot of the tyre and when your spit makes bubbles there you have located the problem ...


Eeewwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Pictures just taken. It is not much to see with their eyes, but I know that there is something going on. The little one on the last pic had a few bubbles on her nose ( yesterday ). Today I have no more bubbles seen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pictures just taken. It is not much to see with their eyes, but I know that there is something going on. The little one on the last pic had a few bubbles on her nose ( yesterday ). Today I have no more bubbles seen.
> View attachment 215341
> View attachment 215342
> View attachment 215344


They look fine, gorgeous in fact. 
But you know them better. 
Hopefully, soon they'll be back to normal.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning from Denmark! I had a nightmare last night - I went back to the CDR and couldn't recognize a single username there! So I knew it's high time to catch up.
> 
> So, we're in Roskilde (Denmark) now. It's daughter's second day at school. We're mostly settled in. The folks back home are fine as far as I know, including my TFO calendar poster boy. Our cat of nine years is also with a new family, and he seems to be doing surprisingly well.
> 
> How's everyone been? Miss you all xxx


YAAAYYY!!!! 
Welcome back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Spud's mum said:


> Mornjng everyone! Monty and spud are enjoying the sun this morning
> View attachment 215335
> View attachment 215336
> View attachment 215337
> View attachment 215338
> View attachment 215339
> View attachment 215340


LOOOOOVE Monty's smile!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAYYY!!!!
> Welcome back!!!!!!!!


Good morning, Bea.
Got time for a coffee?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Pictures just taken. It is not much to see with their eyes, but I know that there is something going on. The little one on the last pic had a few bubbles on her nose ( yesterday ). Today I have no more bubbles seen.
> View attachment 215341
> View attachment 215342
> View attachment 215344


SOOO beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.
> Got time for a coffee?


I'm more of a tea drinker, me. Do you have any Earl Grey Tea?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm more of a tea drinker, me. Do you have any Earl Grey Tea?


We do !
I'll just warm my tortoise teapot.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> SOOO beautiful!!!!!



Thank you Bea !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, gotta go, my student's arrived !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, gotta go, my student's arrived !



See you later .....
Teach the student`s well !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Pictures just taken. It is not much to see with their eyes, but I know that there is something going on. The little one on the last pic had a few bubbles on her nose ( yesterday ). Today I have no more bubbles seen.
> View attachment 215341
> View attachment 215342
> View attachment 215344



Don't worry too much about a bubble occasionally. The other end of the nose/nostrils goes to the roof of the mouth (not down the throat into the lungs), so sometimes what's in the mouth comes out the nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Don't worry too much about a bubble occasionally. The other end of the nose/nostrils goes to the roof of the mouth (not down the throat into the lungs), so sometimes what's in the mouth comes out the nose.


Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SKIERS

Carry a dog biscuit in your pocket.
That way, in the event of an avalanche, the rescue dog will find you first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Page 11


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Don't worry too much about a bubble occasionally. The other end of the nose/nostrils goes to the roof of the mouth (not down the throat into the lungs), so sometimes what's in the mouth comes out the nose.



Thank you Yvonne. 
Yesterday I was a little bit worried but today she is looking better, only a little less active.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SKIERS
> 
> Carry a dog biscuit in your pocket.
> That way, in the event of an avalanche, the rescue dog will find you first.



I know something that smells more and better than a dog biscuit: *Cheese !*
Adam, if you go skying in Morocco today (  ) the rescue dog will find you at first !


----------



## Bee62

Hi and by,
now I have to buy some potatoes and a strawberry too.
See you later in the dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know something that smells more and better than a dog biscuit: *Cheese !*
> Adam, if you go skying in Morocco today (  ) the rescue dog will find you at first !


I'd be very grateful if it rescued me.
But i wouldn't give it any of my cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally went out and bought 3 potatoes.
One tomato, but the onions were too heavy so I didn't bother with them.
Two litres of milk, got my phone credit.
Oh and bottle of vegetable oil.
And some lamb mince.
Very hot and sticky now, dripping with sweat!
Bleuch!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.



Good morning. I noticed that one of your pictures was still a thumbnail, so I fixed it full size, but I wasn't sure where it went, as the thumbnail was the last picture???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning. I noticed that one of your pictures was still a thumbnail, so I fixed it full size, but I wasn't sure where it went, as the thumbnail was the last picture???


Thank you, Yvonne, that picture was a reject and i didn't want it in the thing at all, but it came out anyway and wasn't showing to edit out Very strange
Any chance you could delete it please ?
(the picture not the whole post )


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday CDR!!
I'm skipping my house work and headed to the beach with my daughter and her friend. 

Hopefully I'll have the energy to tidy up a bit before Sat! 
We have 7 soccer/football games on the schedule this weekend and won't be home much. 

Loving your story Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday CDR!!
> I'm skipping my house work and headed to the beach with my daughter and her friend.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have the energy to tidy up a bit before Sat!
> We have 7 soccer/football games on the schedule this weekend and won't be home much.
> 
> Loving your story Adam!!


Happy Friday, Kathy ! 
Skipping the chores to go to the beach ?
Too right, they'll wait! 
Wow, a lot of games! Good luck in those 
Oh, and thanks 
You can find the work in progress here http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/page-2#post-1514089
if should miss anything


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My ideas are mostly splendid...


Geez, I was away for a couple of months, and Sabine already sounds like Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Lena
Poor Sabine 


Kristoff said:


> Geez, I was away for a couple of months, and Sabine already sounds like Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CYCLISTS !
> Next time you go out on your bike take a tin bath and 5 to 6 gallons of water in plastic containers with you.
> In the event of  a flat tyre, this will help you locate any punctures that you may have.
> .


This one goes to my daughter, if y'all don't mind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> This one goes to my daughter, if y'all don't mind
> View attachment 215373


Of course we don't mind !
Very sweet


----------



## Kristoff

Good evening, CDR! 
A few pictures of Roskilde. I tried to choose the sunnier ones -- not many to choose from. Apparently, we have come to experience the coolest summer in the past 25 years. 
I'll try to be properly back soon. And read Adam's book too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lovely buildings !
But my favourite is the Stegosaurus, of course It seems very tame 
I do about a page a day for the book, so there's a bit to go, yet
Speak soon, hopefully, great that you're back


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd be very grateful if it rescued me.
> But i wouldn't give it any of my cheese.



You are mean ( to the rescue dog )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finally went out and bought 3 potatoes.
> One tomato, but the onions were too heavy so I didn't bother with them.
> Two litres of milk, got my phone credit.
> Oh and bottle of vegetable oil.
> And some lamb mince.
> Very hot and sticky now, dripping with sweat!
> Bleuch!



I`ll give you some of the weather in Germany. Much of cold rain ! Bleuch too !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday CDR!!
> I'm skipping my house work and headed to the beach with my daughter and her friend.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have the energy to tidy up a bit before Sat!
> We have 7 soccer/football games on the schedule this weekend and won't be home much.
> 
> Loving your story Adam!!



Happy friday Kathy ! Enjoy the beach and the soccer/football.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are mean ( to the rescue dog )


It gets a biscuit !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Geez, I was away for a couple of months, and Sabine already sounds like Adam!



Hello Lena !
*So glad you are back here*. Let me give you a virtuell hug ( or two or three... ) if you do not mind ! 
Yes, I admit I`ve learned from Adam ....
Is that bad ? I don`t think so


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 215377
> 
> View attachment 215379
> 
> View attachment 215381
> 
> Good evening, CDR!
> A few pictures of Roskilde. I tried to choose the sunnier ones -- not many to choose from. Apparently, we have come to experience the coolest summer in the past 25 years.
> I'll try to be properly back soon. And read Adam's book too!



Good evening Lena. Lovely pics. Please show more of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena !
> *So glad you are back here*. Let me give you a virtuell hug ( or two or three... ) if you do not mind !
> Yes, I admit I`ve learned from Adam ....
> Is that bad ? I don`t think so


It's horrifying ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Back in half an hour. It`s supper time !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's horrifying ! ! !



Who you ? Or me ? Or we both ????????????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Back in half an hour. It`s supper time !


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who you ? Or me ? Or we both ????????????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssss !
Much tomatoes, zuchini, meat and a lot of melted cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*s*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssss !
> Much tomatoes, zuchini, meat and a lot of melted cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*s*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


All nice 
But especially the chhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!
Of course
Points


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

THRILLSEEKERS !
Go jogging very early in the morning, thus increasing your chance of finding a dead body


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All nice
> But especially the chhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!
> Of course
> Point
> 
> s


That is what it looks like before I ate it:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is what it looks like before I ate it:


Yes, it looked yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Probably not so nice, now


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it looked yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Probably not so nice, now



Probably not ...


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Yvonne, that picture was a reject and i didn't want it in the thing at all, but it came out anyway and wasn't showing to edit out Very strange
> Any chance you could delete it please ?
> (the picture not the whole post )



The bicycle rider, right? I can delete, but want to make sure I delete the correct one, cuz there's no bringing it back once it's gone.


----------



## Maitaimommy

Love this thread! It's like the dating section of this forum hahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The bicycle rider, right? I can delete, but want to make sure I delete the correct one, cuz there's no bringing it back once it's gone.


Yes, that's the one
Thank you, Yvonne


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maitaimommy said:


> Love this thread! It's like the dating section of this forum hahahaha


Yes, that can be our next game.
Blind date.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PARSNIP FANS
Save money by buying cheap carrots. and soaking them in water containing a little bleach.
James Turnip by e-mail. 
_ADAM'S NOTE_
I think this is a very silly and dangerous idea, Mr Turnip! Don't try it at home folks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still feeling a bit rubbish, so another early night for me. 
Night night, Roommates, sweet dreams and speak tomorrow, i hope.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Happy friday Kathy ! Enjoy the beach and the soccer/football.




Thank you!!

The beach was a bit chilly but the kids had fun!!


----------



## johnandjade

heeeerrrrsss johnnyyy!!!!  

good mornooning one and all! hope everyone has a super saturday! time for coffee and bacon here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> heeeerrrrsss johnnyyy!!!!
> 
> good mornooning one and all! hope everyone has a super saturday! time for coffee and bacon here


And coffee and bacon here too. 
Gooooooooooooooodddddddddddd Morrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiinnnnnnnngggggg, John.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> heeeerrrrsss johnnyyy!!!!
> 
> good mornooning one and all! hope everyone has a super saturday! time for coffee and bacon here


Good morning John. Good morning all. 

Coffee and bacon already consumed here. I'm on to tea with a view of other people doing exercise ... well they will be in about 20 minutes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all.
> 
> Coffee and bacon already consumed here. I'm on to tea with a view of other people doing exercise ... well they will be in about 20 minutes
> View attachment 215405


Good morning, Linda !
Have fun, another great day for you, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
I have a student in ten minutes, so will be back again in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And still the lobster held on. 
Nobody here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Part of the city wall behind my house. In all these pictures you can see how burnt the countryside is. No dandelions for the Tidge. 


And here you can see the restaurant with it's room garden and blue fencing , beyond it some mosque minarets and then the big expensive tourist hotel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ah, Yvonne, I see you have removed the nasty thumbnail (which sounds extremely painful, it must be said.)
Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The beach was a bit chilly but the kids had fun!!



Chilly ? I think nothing can be so chilly as the actual weather in Germany. 
Rain, rain and again rain by temps of 60,8 F daytime and 53,6 F nighttime.

Where is the sun ?????? Where is the warmth ??? Where is the summer ???


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> heeeerrrrsss johnnyyy!!!!
> 
> good mornooning one and all! hope everyone has a super saturday! time for coffee and bacon here



Goood moooorning Joooohnny !
Jonny be good !

*Have a nice day ! This is for you :




*


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Goood moooorning Joooohnny !
> Jonny be good !
> 
> *Have a nice day ! This is for you :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 

guten tag frau ccl bee


----------



## johnandjade

ferral trollys.


----------



## johnandjade

i believe there was talk of TV...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 215409
> 
> View attachment 215410
> 
> 
> ferral trollys.


But who's been shooting them ?
That's mean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i believe there was talk of TV...
> View attachment 215411


Must be the BBC
No product placement.


----------



## Bee62

Guten Tag John !

It hurts to see how bad people treat nature with their waste everywhere !


----------



## Bee62

Goooood mooooorning AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAadam !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But who's been shooting them ?
> That's mean.




potchers


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Guten Tag John !
> 
> It hurts to see how bad people treat nature with their waste everywhere !




not even the worst of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> potchers


After the ivory, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Goooood mooooorning AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAadam !


Goooooood afternnnnnooooooooooooooooon Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

COUNTING TIP
Save time when counting to 10 by starting at the number 4.
If you are in a real hurry, try starting at 5.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goooooood afternnnnnooooooooooooooooon Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gooooood daaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tooooooooo buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ..............................


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> COUNTING TIP
> Save time when counting to 10 by starting at the number 4.
> If you are in a real hurry, try starting at 5.



I can`t count to 10, so I always start with 10 and .... ready !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Gooooood daaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tooooooooo buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ..............................


Wiiiiiiiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbbblllllle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssse!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wiiiiiiiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbbblllllle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssse!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mooooooooooooooooooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaase !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I can`t count to 10, so I always start with 10 and .... ready !


I can count to 20. 
Fingers and toes. 
Cos I'm clever, though i get it confused half the time.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can count to 20.
> Fingers and toes.
> Cos I'm clever, though i get it confused half the time.



Hopefully you never loose a finger or a toe !  Than your counting gets more confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully you never loose a finger or a toe !  Than your counting gets more confused.


My dad had a big toe missing. 
He shot it off by mistake. 
So he could only count to 19. 
I had to learn 20 from my mum.


----------



## JoesMum

A couple more pictures

This is outside the Copper Box arena in the Olympic Park. The Handball competition was held here in 2012



And this was taken a few days ago, but Adam's city wall photo made me remember it. This is part of the original wall of the City of London. You can see the Tower of London at the end


----------



## Bee62

@Grandpa Turtle 144 

I wish the kind and wise old horse in you a nice saturday without having to chase your torts. 

kind regards
Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A couple more pictures
> 
> This is outside the Copper Box arena in the Olympic Park. The Handball competition was held here in 2012
> View attachment 215413
> 
> 
> And this was taken a few days ago, but Adam's city wall photo made me remember it. This is part of the original wall of the City of London. You can see the Tower of London at the end
> View attachment 215414


Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A couple more pictures
> 
> This is outside the Copper Box arena in the Olympic Park. The Handball competition was held here in 2012
> View attachment 215413
> 
> 
> And this was taken a few days ago, but Adam's city wall photo made me remember it. This is part of the original wall of the City of London. You can see the Tower of London at the end
> View attachment 215414



I love your pictures of London and country and county views ( castles and old houses and the beautiful nature )


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After the ivory, I suppose.




exactly! 


junkies, there is a £1. coin slot, to relise it from the 'lock' at shops


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> exactly!
> 
> 
> junkies, there is a £1. coin slot, to relise it from the 'lock' at shops


If you use a Euro in the trolley you save a little money because of the current exchange rate. 
If the pound continues to devalue you can save by going to France and using a pound coin in a French supermarket !


----------



## johnandjade

found this yesterday





looks like im now starting a coin collection!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you use a Euro in the trolley you save a little money because of the current exchange rate.
> If the pound continues to devalue you can save by going to France and using a pound coin in a French supermarket !




hacksaw, it's an initial investment but soon pays off and in profit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> found this yesterday
> View attachment 215415
> View attachment 215416
> 
> 
> 
> looks like im now starting a coin collection!


If you fly to Australia you could get a free loaf of bread.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> found this yesterday
> View attachment 215415
> View attachment 215416
> 
> 
> 
> looks like im now starting a coin collection!



Wow ! Beautiful, a kangooro and an emu !
The lady on the other side is beautiful too ....


----------



## Bee62

Goog morning Bea ! Saw you lurking out of your corner.
@Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, good morning, Mooz !


----------



## Bee62

Out for a while.
See you later tortoise friends:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Absolutely gorgeous," Mr Adam said, not meaning it, still in the grip of raging Tortoise Envy as he was.And now, as he looked down at Mrs wifey's smiling face gazing up into his own, he thought for the thousandth time how pretty she was (pretty dim more like, as will be seen), how sweet and gentle and full of kindness, and his heart ached with love. (lust, in my opinion, naughty old man). 




Just look at that water bowl ! How on earth is the poor tortoise supposed to climb into or out of that. 
And when he is in it he will probably drown, or in shallower water try to get out through the pyrex. An opaque soaking bowl is better, in my opinion.
And the tray is full of coco coir and is intended to be a litter tray. Tidgy is toilet trained but little Alfie is not, though he sometimes goes in the coir by chance, and it's too shallow for him to dig in properly. 
And notice the rotten diet we spoke of . Lettuce, celery, cabbage and sea-urchin. (anyone spot the sea-urchin ? ) 
The sea urchin is not on The Tortoise Table but one imagines it's not good tortoise fare, but this is my fault as I couldn't be bothered to go and get a slice of tomato. So the sea-urchin is actually supposed to be a slice of tomato. 
If you compare the two, they're a pretty close match, i think. 







Page 12


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Out for a while.
> See you later tortoise friends:
> 
> 
> View attachment 215419
> View attachment 215418
> View attachment 215419


Bye bye buzzy Bee, be beautifully behaved, back before breakfast ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, Yvonne, I see you have removed the nasty thumbnail (which sounds extremely painful, it must be said.)
> Thank you.



You're very welcome. Glad to help.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Guten Tag John !
> 
> It hurts to see how bad people treat nature with their waste everywhere !



I totally agree, Sabine. It kills me when I see pictures of all those plastic bottles that have washed up on beaches, practically covering the sand. This is the Dominican Republic:


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I totally agree, Sabine. It kills me when I see pictures of all those plastic bottles that have washed up on beaches, practically covering the sand. This is the Dominican Republic:




people suck  


apart from us obviously


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I totally agree, Sabine. It kills me when I see pictures of all those plastic bottles that have washed up on beaches, practically covering the sand. This is the Dominican Republic:



That is just breathtakingly awful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> people suck
> 
> 
> apart from us obviously


Pigeons suck. 
The only bird that can, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FOOD LABEL DESIGNERS
Instead of writing "Best Before End : see top of lid " why not simply replace this message with the best before end date ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Great Saturday Morning tort people !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great Saturday Morning tort people !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good morning to you, Grandpa of many tortoises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> 
> I wish the kind and wise old horse in you a nice saturday without having to chase your torts.
> 
> kind regards
> Sabine


Great Saturday Morning to you !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for another student. 
See you later, folks.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 
Just sitting in my car sipping coffee while my sons soccer team warms up. 
Between the two kids we have 7 soccer games this weekend and maybe 8 for the finals. 

I usually walk the track during warm ups but I didn't have time for my coffee. 

I'll try to take photos today of our area. I love seeing all of yours!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Goog morning Bea ! Saw you lurking out of your corner.
> @Moozillion


Good morning!  
I Am trying to stay busy today, or else I'll just SIT and read or noodle around on the Internet, which is not healthy-i should be more active! But I MUST keep an eye on the Tortoise Forum or else my day feels empty!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, good morning, Mooz !


Good morning, Adam!


----------



## rolley

Good morning


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye bye buzzy Bee, be beautifully behaved, back before breakfast ?


Be sure ! (I`ll be back before breakfast )
I am addicted to CDR and all it`s roommates, to TFO and to you Adam !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I totally agree, Sabine. It kills me when I see pictures of all those plastic bottles that have washed up on beaches, practically covering the sand. This is the Dominican Republic:



That is terrible ! I have no words for this shame ! We destroy our own planet !
I don`t use plastik bottles. I drink tap water because it`s very safe and clean in Germany. But so many food I buy is wrapped in plastic, I can avoid it, unfortunately and sadly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> FOOD LABEL DESIGNERS
> Instead of writing "Best Before End : see top of lid " why not simply replace this message with the best before end date ?



Because you should search for the date. And it is written in so tiny letters that older people can`t read it without glasses. It is a part of the "how we can sell more" game.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Great Saturday Morning to you !!!



Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Just sitting in my car sipping coffee while my sons soccer team warms up.
> Between the two kids we have 7 soccer games this weekend and maybe 8 for the finals.
> 
> I usually walk the track during warm ups but I didn't have time for my coffee.
> 
> I'll try to take photos today of our area. I love seeing all of yours!



Enjoy soccer and coffee ! I wish you a nice day and your son a good play.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Good morning!
> I Am trying to stay busy today, or else I'll just SIT and read or noodle around on the Internet, which is not healthy-i should be more active! But I MUST keep an eye on the Tortoise Forum or else my day feels empty!



We are all addicted to TFO .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> Just sitting in my car sipping coffee while my sons soccer team warms up.
> Between the two kids we have 7 soccer games this weekend and maybe 8 for the finals.
> 
> I usually walk the track during warm ups but I didn't have time for my coffee.
> 
> I'll try to take photos today of our area. I love seeing all of yours!


No coffee ! 
Have a cup with me.
Hope the soccer goes well.
Ans I look forwards to seeing your photos, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning!
> I Am trying to stay busy today, or else I'll just SIT and read or noodle around on the Internet, which is not healthy-i should be more active! But I MUST keep an eye on the Tortoise Forum or else my day feels empty!


Quite right too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

POPULAR AT CHRISTMAS
Convince your postman that you are more popular than you actually are by sending yourself several hundred Christmas cards each year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Good morning!
> I Am trying to stay busy today, or else I'll just SIT and read or noodle around on the Internet, which is not healthy-i should be more active! But I MUST keep an eye on the Tortoise Forum or else my day feels empty!



I totally understand. I sometimes sit here most of the morning, wasting away the cooler part of the day when I should be outside working.


----------



## Yvonne G

rolley said:


> Good morning



Good morning, Rolley! How is everything where you are?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rolley said:


> Good morning


Good morning to you and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room! 
I'll get the One-legged Leprechaun pirate substitute to fetch you a beverage of choice, please pull up an armadillo to sit on, don't sit on a hedgehog and beware of flying jellyfish. 
Hope you like cheese.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> That is terrible ! I have no words for this shame ! We destroy our own planet !
> I don`t use plastik bottles. I drink tap water because it`s very safe and clean in Germany. But so many food I buy is wrapped in plastic, I can avoid it, unfortunately and sadly.



It is my understanding that the ocean's current brings all this waste to these beaches. It's not necessarily done by the inhabitants there. I buy water in plastic bottles, but I recycle (or I should say, I bag up the empties and store them in my garage. Pretty soon there's going to be no room to park my truck in there. Last time I took it all to the recycle center I made over $75).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Be sure ! (I`ll be back before breakfast )
> I am addicted to CDR and all it`s roommates, to TFO and to you Adam !


Of course.
You're only Human.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I totally understand. I sometimes sit here most of the morning, wasting away the cooler part of the day when I should be outside working.


I've just done a few months work. 
So am not feeling guilty now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It is my understanding that the ocean's current brings all this waste to these beaches. It's not necessarily done by the inhabitants there. I buy water in plastic bottles, but I recycle (or I should say, I bag up the empties and store them in my garage. Pretty soon there's going to be no room to park my truck in there. Last time I took it all to the recycle center I made over $75).


Here we buy only glass bottles or cartons. 
The glass bottles have a little money back on them when you return them to the shop. 
But many shops are now switching to plastic.
Other recycling is in its infancy here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POPULAR AT CHRISTMAS
> Convince your postman that you are more popular than you actually are by sending yourself several hundred Christmas cards each year.



Or ask all members of TFO to send you a christmas card !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Or ask all members of TFO to send you a christmas card !


YUP !
This worked last year.  
(well, in the Cold Dark Room, I wouldn't ask the whole forum, i'l too shy.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HEALTH
Minimize the risk of breaking your arm by avoiding swans wherever possible.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I totally understand. I sometimes sit here most of the morning, wasting away the cooler part of the day when I should be outside working.



You don`t waste time, you take time for yourself. That`s a good thing. When we ( all ) get older we should listen to our inner voice that tells us to make things slower. I hear that voice in me too and I don`t think I am lazy. We are not born to work all day long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t waste time, you take time for yourself. That`s a good thing. When we ( all ) get older we should listen to our inner voice that tells us to make things slower. I hear that voice in me too and I don`t think I am lazy. We are not born to work all day long.


I am lazy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we buy only glass bottles or cartons.
> The glass bottles have a little money back on them when you return them to the shop.
> But many shops are now switching to plastic.
> Other recycling is in its infancy here.



We pay for the plastic bottles at the time of purchase, so when we take them to the recycling center, we're getting our own money back, but it feels like a present anyway. And even though we pay a deposit on the bottles, some people still toss them rather than recycle.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> We pay for the plastic bottles at the time of purchase, so when we take them to the recycling center, we're getting our own money back, but it feels like a present anyway. And even though we pay a deposit on the bottles, some people still toss them rather than recycle.



In Germany it is the same. You pay money for plastik bottles and cans and get it back when you take them for recycling.
Please believe, I don`t judge anyone using plastic bottles. There are so much more things packed in plastic. It is not possible to avoid plastic packages.
And too much plastic waste is tossed away, everywhere in the world.
It is a problem allover the world, I think.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am lazy.



If you think so ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If you think so ....


I work very hard at being this lazy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just made a boo boo. 
A new member just asked if cedar mulch was okay for their Russian. 
I replied yes, but then instantly realized it was wrong, I had stupidly read it as cypress mulch. 
I immediately edited my answer to say no, don't use it, but the OP had already quoted my post to say thanks and gone. 
I posted again saying no, and PMed within minutes, but too late! 
Either the OP is going to waste their money and buy useless mulch or they will be making their tortoise sick. 
Or dead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I really must get some new glasses.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

love this thing i found







couple quick jobs today,




still looking awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very cheerful. 
My attention span won't allow me to get through it all.
But i did spot the domesticated shopping trolleys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> love this thing i found
> View attachment 215438
> View attachment 215439
> View attachment 215440
> View attachment 215441
> 
> 
> 
> couple quick jobs today,
> View attachment 215442
> View attachment 215443
> 
> 
> still looking awesome!


I like the thing, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very cheerful.
> My attention span won't allow me to get through it all.
> But i did spot the domesticated shopping trolleys.





need a day off boss!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I just made a boo boo.
> A new member just asked if cedar mulch was okay for their Russian.
> I replied yes, but then instantly realized it was wrong, I had stupidly read it as cypress mulch.
> I immediately edited my answer to say no, don't use it, but the OP had already quoted my post to say thanks and gone.
> I posted again saying no, and PMed within minutes, but too late!
> Either the OP is going to waste their money and buy useless mulch or they will be making their tortoise sick.
> Or dead.


Accidents happen, Adam. I doubt this will be the worst thing that ever happens to that person, and it's easily corrected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> need a day off boss!


Another holiday, I reckon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Accidents happen, Adam. I doubt this will be the worst thing that ever happens to that person, and it's easily corrected.


Typical, isn't it ?
Often the OP doesn't ever come back, comes back ages later or waits for 47 other opinions before doing anything, just typical that this time it's "Thanks !" and gone. Probably at the shop.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course.
> You're only Human.



I hope so ! ( that I am )


Goooood eveniiiiiiing CDR!
My supper today: Fresh cooked ( by myself ) chicken soup with carrots and noodles. Yummmmmmmy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope so ! ( that I am )
> 
> 
> Goooood eveniiiiiiing CDR!
> My supper today: Fresh cooked ( by myself ) chicken soup with carrots and noodles. Yummmmmmmy !
> View attachment 215445


Looks Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm hungry but we're not eating til later tonight.
Gotta go out and see the Perseids.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm hungry but we're not eating til later tonight.
> Gotta go out and see the Perseids.



I`ll never, never again think of a wish by watching a shooting star.


----------



## Bee62

and the harvest for my torts today:


----------



## Bee62

and they like the dandies:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and the harvest for my torts today:
> 
> View attachment 215446


Lovely !
Poor Tidgy, no dandelions or weeds until it rains again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and they like the dandies:
> View attachment 215447
> View attachment 215448
> View attachment 215449


Lovely pictures! 
Tidgy is very jealous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TOMATO LOVERS
Make your own cherry tomatoes by watering beef-steak tomato plants with bonsai feed.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another holiday, I reckon.






hear hear!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Phew, the OP came back and hasn't bought the cedar, she's got coco coir which I recommended as well. 
Hoooooooorrrrrrrrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No harm done.


----------



## johnandjade

job lined up for tomorrow 


my neighbor is an amateur picture taking man... was telling me about wildlife he has seen here at home! we even have bats! we seen a few tonight, wee tiny things!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> job lined up for tomorrow
> 
> 
> my neighbor is an amateur picture taking man... was telling me about wildlife he has seen here at home! we even have bats! we seen a few tonight, wee tiny things!


Probably pipistrelles. 
They're wonderful ! 
Good fortune tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably pipistrelles.
> They're wonderful !
> Good fortune tomorrow.




just after 2230, i wish i could sit out and watch but i would upset the neighbors. jade is off out to a party tonight, i predict a bad day tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just after 2230, i wish i could sit out and watch but i would upset the neighbors. jade is off out to a party tonight, i predict a bad day tomorrow



I'm not going out til about midnight, but the moon is very bright tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not going out til about midnight, but the moon is very bright tonight.




might catch some warewolves


----------



## Bee62

Rooooooaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> might catch some warewolves


I'm more afraid of the meerkats, the full moon drives them crazy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Rooooooaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !



A werebee !


----------



## johnandjade

whachaa call a horse that only comes out at night??? 



.... a night mare!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> whachaa call a horse that only comes out at night???
> 
> 
> 
> .... a night mare!!!


People say that I'm a dreamare............
But i'm not the only one.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People say that I'm a dreamare............
> But i'm not the only one.




i hope some day you will join us


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i hope some day you will join us


Me too.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> love this thing i found
> View attachment 215438
> View attachment 215439
> View attachment 215440
> View attachment 215441
> 
> 
> 
> couple quick jobs today,
> View attachment 215442
> View attachment 215443
> 
> 
> still looking awesome!



Geez - it looks brand new.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bless you @KarenSoCal 
And excuse me answering in my Cold Dark Room, but trying to keep comments to a minimum on "Esio Trot", (not a criticism of you, you couldn't know and the comments are truly appreciated )
I'm glad you're enjoying it and looking forward to the next installment 
And that you may learn something somewhere among all the rubbish I write 
New installment tomorrow, please tune is as it starts to get more interesting ! 
Thanks again,
Adam


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People say that I'm a dreamare............
> But i'm not the only one.



........
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one .............

Elton John, Imagine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WARNING TO CRIMINALS
Before you commit a crime, get a foretaste of what the world would look like from inside a prison by holding a fork up close to your eye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ........
> I hope someday you'll join us
> And the world will live as one .............
> 
> Elton John, Imagine


Neigh !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neigh !


Pardon ?
I am not a horse, but I love them ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ?
> I am not a horse, but I love them ...


Me, too, much nicer than camels


----------



## Bee62

Read your new page of Esio Trot ! Grandiose !
Mrs. Wifey looks beautiful (on the pics.) 
Would you tell her this please ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Read your new page of Esio Trot ! Grandiose !
> Mrs. Wifey looks beautiful (on the pics.)
> Would you tell her this please ?


I tell her this every day .
Or she beats me and gives my nose a good biffing.
But thank you, Sabine, I've just told her and she says you are very sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Read your new page of Esio Trot ! Grandiose !
> Mrs. Wifey looks beautiful (on the pics.)
> Would you tell her this please ?


Oh, and i'm glad you liked page 12. 
That was a fun one to write. 
More tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tell her this every day .
> Or she beats me and gives my nose a good biffing.
> But thank you, Sabine, I've just told her and she says you are very sweet.



Say thank`s to her please.
I am curious, excuse me. Is wifey English too ? Where do you met her ?
You don`t have to answer if you don`t want to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Say thank`s to her please.
> I am curious, excuse me. Is wifey English too ? Where do you met her ?
> You don`t have to answer if you don`t want to.


wifey is English, but was born to English parents in Karachi, in Pakistan, her father was the last in a long line of tax inspectors for the British Empire in that city. She lived there until she was eight when they returned home and wifey had to become a British citizen.
I met her in a call centre where i was training people for a special project for Disney place in Paris and she fell in love at first sight. I never noticed her for weeks! Busy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey is English, but was born to English parents in Karachi, in Pakistan, her father was the last in a long line of tax inspectors for the British Empire in that city. She lived there until she was eight when they returned home ans wifey had to become a British citizen.
> I met her in a call centre where i was training people for a special project for Disney place in Paris and she fell in love at first sight. I never noticed her for weeks! Busy.



What a lovely story ! Thank you that you told it.
Man often don`t notice a woman that has fallen in love with him ..... Sweet !
How long are you and wifey married ?
Let me guess ..... 20 years ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a lovely story ! Thank you that you told it.
> Man often don`t notice a woman that has fallen in love with him ..... Sweet !
> How long are you and wifey married ?
> Let me guess ..... 20 years ?


257.
OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!
No, it's actually just 16. 
Doesn't feel like longer at all.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 257.
> OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!
> No, it's actually just 16.
> Doesn't feel like longer at all.



16 years are near by 20 years. I think my guess wasn`t so wrong.
I once was married for the long time of 3 years ....
But I think it was not my fault that me and my husband were divorced. We bought a house after our marriage. It is an old house. The house where I live at present.
The old house needed some renovations but my husband told me that he don`t want to come home from work and have to work on the house. He told me that he lives my life and not the life that he wants.
I told him that he could recognize this before the marriage...... and so we got divorces. No bad emotions, no bad words, only knowing that our lifes don`t fit together any longer.
I kept the old house and worked to pay it. I always been working in my life and when the next 5 years are over, my house is completely paid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 16 years are near by 20 years. I think my guess wasn`t so wrong.
> I once was married for the long time of 3 years ....
> But I think it was not my fault that me and my husband were divorced. We bought a house after our marriage. It is an old house. The house where I live at present.
> The old house needed some renovations but my husband told me that he don`t want to come home from work and have to work on the house. He told me that he lives my life and not the life that he wants.
> I told him that he could recognize this before the marriage...... and so we got divorces. No bad emotions, no bad words, only knowing that our lifes don`t fit together any longer.
> I kept the old house and worked to pay it. I always been working in my life and when the next 5 years are over, my house is completely paid.


That's a bit sad, but has a happy ending, I suppose. 
At least it didn't get nasty and you've got the house. 
No, your guess wasn't far out. 
I had to ask wifey, I'd forgotten.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a bit sad, but has a happy ending, I suppose.
> At least it didn't get nasty and you've got the house.
> No, your guess wasn't far out.
> I had to ask wifey, I'd forgotten.



If you had to ask wifey she has all rights to give you the next nose biffing !

No, it was no bad story in my case. 
My husband and me go to our divorce like other pairs go to their marriage ! With laughter, grins and no bad mood !
The judge that divorces us was very astonished about this !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If you had to ask wifey she has all rights to give you the next nose biffing !
> 
> No, it was no bad story in my case.
> My husband and me go to our divorce like other pairs go to their marriage ! With laughter, grins and no bad mood !
> The judge that divorces us was very astonished about this !


My parents went through a very acrimonious divorce. 
It was horrible.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My parents went through a very acrimonious divorce.
> It was horrible.



No one needs that !

After my divorce I thought I have to find another man, but at that age ( I was 30 ) it is very difficult. Most men are married and the ones that were not ...... Ähh, better don`t speak about them. 
I`ve tried to find someone new by reading the newspaper, you know these pages where women are searching for men and men are searching for women. Serious pages of course !
I met some of these guys, but it always was not the "right one". So I lived alone for 18 years and I can say it was not a bad time of my life.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@StacieJ and I met this morning about halfway between our homes.
She ended up purchasing the REAL, 2nd male tortoise. Being unable to part with the female that family members have grown attached to.
It's a good thing, actually. She has a very healthy group of animals and a very nice home for them. And I have more room for my 4 females. I no longer need to expand my enclosure.
It's all good.
Thank you Stacie. 
Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My parents went through a very acrimonious divorce.
> It was horrible.


My father leaving might have been the best thing he ever did for me.
It helped me to be a good husband. Don't do as he did.
And scared me from ever having children. I thought that his horrible parenting skills might be genetic.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you @KarenSoCal
> And excuse me answering in my Cold Dark Room, but trying to keep comments to a minimum on "Esio Trot", (not a criticism of you, you couldn't know and the comments are truly appreciated )
> I'm glad you're enjoying it and looking forward to the next installment
> And that you may learn something somewhere among all the rubbish I write
> New installment tomorrow, please tune is as it starts to get more interesting !
> Thanks again,
> Adam


No problem! I will comment here from now on.
I visited Fes, and the Medina, back when I was around 16. Loooonnnnggggg time ago! Interesting place that probably hasn't changed much in 50 years. Except for cell phones everywhere!
What led you to Fes, if that's not too personal...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tomorrow is the day that my new fish pond should be ready for water. But that's not to say it'll be finished. Not even half way.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> @StacieJ and I met this morning about halfway between our homes.
> She ended up purchasing the REAL, 2nd male tortoise. Being unable to part with the female that family members have grown attached to.
> It's a good thing, actually. She has a very healthy group of animals and a very nice home for them. And I have more room for my 4 females. I no longer need to expand my enclosure.
> It's all good.
> Thank you Stacie.
> Sorry for my mistake.



Ends good, all good !
It is right, isn`t it ? Humans and torts are happy .... ( as far as a tort can be happy )


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> My father leaving might have been the best thing he ever did for me.
> It helped me to be a good husband. Don't do as he did.
> And scared me from ever having children. I thought that his horrible parenting skills might be genetic.



Is your father still alive ? Do you have contact with him ?
I have no children too, but I miss nothing. I have my torts ....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tomorrow is the day that my new fish pond should be ready for water. But that's not to say it'll be finished. Not even half way.



How can you fill water in when it is not finished ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No one needs that !
> 
> After my divorce I thought I have to find another man, but at that age ( I was 30 ) it is very difficult. Most men are married and the ones that were not ...... Ähh, better don`t speak about them.
> I`ve tried to find someone new by reading the newspaper, you know these pages where women are searching for men and men are searching for women. Serious pages of course !
> I met some of these guys, but it always was not the "right one". So I lived alone for 18 years and I can say it was not a bad time of my life.


I'm rubbish as a singleton. 
I've been in long term relationships since the age of about 6. 
You'll find someone, or else you won't and life can be good either way.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm rubbish as a singleton.
> I've been in long term relationships since the age of about 6.
> You'll find someone, or else you won't and life can be good either way.



Wise said !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @StacieJ and I met this morning about halfway between our homes.
> She ended up purchasing the REAL, 2nd male tortoise. Being unable to part with the female that family members have grown attached to.
> It's a good thing, actually. She has a very healthy group of animals and a very nice home for them. And I have more room for my 4 females. I no longer need to expand my enclosure.
> It's all good.
> Thank you Stacie.
> Sorry for my mistake.


Glad it's all sorted, Ed.
A good result for all concerned, in the end, including the tortoises, ti would seem. 
Knew you'd fix it to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My father leaving might have been the best thing he ever did for me.
> It helped me to be a good husband. Don't do as he did.
> And scared me from ever having children. I thought that his horrible parenting skills might be genetic.


That is exactly, 100% true for me too, Ed.
Identical in every detail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> No problem! I will comment here from now on.
> I visited Fes, and the Medina, back when I was around 16. Loooonnnnggggg time ago! Interesting place that probably hasn't changed much in 50 years. Except for cell phones everywhere!
> What led you to Fes, if that's not too personal...


No, happy to answer. 
But first welcome to the Cold Dark Room where a lot of us sit about on armadillos lit by flying jellyfish and talk about a lot of stuff. 
And cheese. 
Not changed much here in 1,000 years, i get my rubbish taken away by donkey every morning, the leather is made in the old way, etc. etc. But yes, cell phones and satellite dishes abound. 
I have lived in Britain, Poland, Saudi Arabia and Thailand and needed to move to a hot country for our health's sake. 
We wanted somewhere cheap, safe, easy to buy a property, beautiful and not too far from the UK so if we had an emergency we could get back quickly. 
And Fes Medina is the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world, I don't much like traffic. We saw a program about it on telly that told us a lot about it and that no other British people lived in the medina, so it was exciting and fitted the bill. 
i'd been to Morocco before but not to Fes.
We came and fell in love with the place on the first night. 
So we stayed. 
12 years, now !


----------



## Bee62

It is late and I am slowly getting tired. I think of counting sheep again.
Good night Adam, have a nice night and sleep well later.

Always nice to chat here.

Not to see you again tomorrow I hope.




sooooo tired ......




much more tired ..... and cute !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is late and I am slowly getting tired. I think of counting sheep again.
> Good night Adam, have a nice night and sleep well later.
> 
> Always nice to chat here.
> 
> Not to see you again tomorrow I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo tired ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much more tired ..... and cute !


I will try to catch Tidgy yawning tomorrow morning.
Very sweet. 
Nighty night, Sabine, you sleep well, now, hopefully chat again tomorrow, here in the Dark.
Just went up on the terrace but it's too cloudy. 
No Perseids for me tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PIZZA LOVERS
Take a selection of your old vinyl records along with you the next time you go to an overpriced pizza restaurant.
Take examples of a 45 single, an old 78 and a 33 long playing album, and use them to demonstrate to the idiot waiter exactly what size pizza you require.
When it finally arrives, check it against your record to make sure it's the right size.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tomorrow is the day that my new fish pond should be ready for water. But that's not to say it'll be finished. Not even half way.




Where can I find your progression photos? I'm gonna stalk you. I love ponds!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Where can I find your progression photos? I'm gonna stalk you. I love ponds!!


Good evening, Kathy !
How went all the football games, today ?
And more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, the cloud is clearing a bit !
I'm off out to see if i can get hit by a meteorite. 
See you all tomorrow, so to speak. 
Night, night, sleep well.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kathy !
> How went all the football games, today ?
> And more of the same tomorrow.




A couple of loses and a couple ties!
It was a long day! Went to 3 different fields. Same for tomorrow but we can at least sleep in a bit!


----------



## Momof4

I'm a little late on the recycling but here's ours! This is close to $70 worth! My kids split it for pocket money.


----------



## rolley

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, Rolley! How is everything where you are?


All good ...how are you doing


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, CDR! Went out early Sunday morning, hunting for flea markets. (Still need a few things for the house.) So far, the fleas must have sensed me coming and all jumped away.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, happy to answer.
> But first welcome to the Cold Dark Room where a lot of us sit about on armadillos lit by flying jellyfish and talk about a lot of stuff.
> And cheese.
> Not changed much here in 1,000 years, i get my rubbish taken away by donkey every morning, the leather is made in the old way, etc. etc. But yes, cell phones and satellite dishes abound.
> I have lived in Britain, Poland, Saudi Arabia and Thailand and needed to move to a hot country for our health's sake.
> We wanted somewhere cheap, safe, easy to buy a property, beautiful and not too far from the UK so if we had an emergency we could get back quickly.
> And Fes Medina is the largest pedestrianized urban area in the world, I don't much like traffic. We saw a program about it on telly that told us a lot about it and that no other British people lived in the medina, so it was exciting and fitted the bill.
> i'd been to Morocco before but not to Fes.
> We came and fell in love with the place on the first night.
> So we stayed.
> 12 years, now !


I lived in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, when I was first married. Do many people speak English in Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm a little late on the recycling but here's ours! This is close to $70 worth! My kids split it for pocket money.
> 
> View attachment 215466


Excellent stuff! 
I wish they did this in Morocco!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, CDR! Went out early Sunday morning, hunting for flea markets. (Still need a few things for the house.) So far, the fleas must have sensed me coming and all jumped away.


Good morning, Lena ! 
Yes , flea markets here tend to have a lot more fleas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I lived in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, when I was first married. Do many people speak English in Morocco?


Yes, I was based in Riyadh, too. Did you like it ?
Most younger people speak at least a bit, middle aged and older ones, rarely. They were a bit late starting to teach it in schools, but now children must do at least two or three years studying English But the majority speak at least moderate French, or Spanish in the far north. 
A small percentage, especially women and people from the countryside only speak Darija (Moroccan Arabic) and a very small number only one of the Amazigh (Berber) languages.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Summer has returned to Kent; we have sunshine and blue skies. 

We're enjoying a late breakfast having got to bed about midnight last night. 

We had a fab day screaming support at the GB competitors at the World Athletics Championships yesterday. 

Mo Farah only got silver in the 5000m which was a little sad as he's retiring from the track. 

Then the GB Ladies 4x100m relay team got silver (USA gold) which was brilliant. 



And then the dramas of the mens 4x100m relay where GB beat USA to get gold and then we realised we could see the bottom of Usain Bolt's golden spikes as he lay on the track having pulled up injured in the last leg. Such a sad way to end a glittering career. 

The Olympic Park on our way home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Summer has returned to Kent; we have sunshine and blue skies.
> 
> We're enjoying a late breakfast having got to bed about midnight last night.
> 
> We had a fab day screaming support at the GB competitors at the World Athletics Championships yesterday.
> 
> Mo Farah only got silver in the 5000m which was a little sad as he's retiring from the track.
> 
> Then the GB Ladies 4x100m relay team got silver (USA gold) which was brilliant.
> View attachment 215474
> 
> 
> And then the dramas of the mens 4x100m relay where GB beat USA to get gold and then we realised we could see the bottom of Usain Bolt's golden spikes as he lay on the track having pulled up injured in the last leg. Such a sad way to end a glittering career.
> 
> The Olympic Park on our way home
> View attachment 215475


Good morning, Linda. 
Glad summer's back for a bit. 
Very sad for Mo and Usain, but they are both utter heroes. 
And our ladies and men's relay teams were fantastic. 
And the football season has started too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student should be here in a moment or two, so i'll see you fine people in a couple of hours.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, CDR! Went out early Sunday morning, hunting for flea markets. (Still need a few things for the house.) So far, the fleas must have sensed me coming and all jumped away.




good morning lena!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only saw one shooting star last night.
ASTRONOMERS
Poppadoms make excellent 'relief maps' of the moon.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all of you wonderful people!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all of you wonderful people!


I can't speak for all the wonderful people. 
But good afternoon, John.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! It has been a long while! I am at work heating up my food. Just popping in to say hi. I should be on a little bit later  i hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! It has been a long while! I am at work heating up my food. Just popping in to say hi. I should be on a little bit later  i hope everyone is doing well!


LINHDAN ! ! ! ! 
Lovely to hear from you, hope all is well in your world.
I'm good, wifey's good and Tidgy's great.
Speak later, I hope.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! It has been a long while! I am at work heating up my food. Just popping in to say hi. I should be on a little bit later  i hope everyone is doing well!


I'm equally delighted to not see you back in the CDR. It's been a good week for visits from old friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm equally delighted to not see you back in the CDR. It's been a good week for visits from old friends


Indeed, lovely, isn't it ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i'm sure Oli and I will have a lot of fun discussing cheese.


Hi Adam.

Discussing cheese? Suppose he refuses/does not like it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Discussing cheese? Suppose he refuses/does not like it?


We've talked about it before. 
He loves cheese, or so he told me. 
Good afternoon , Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've talked about it before.
> He loves cheese, or so he told me.
> Good afternoon , Gillian.


He told me he HATES it! Is he telling lies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> He told me he HATES it! Is he telling lies?


He must be, to one of us.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He must be, to one of us.


That makes sense, but.....if he's telling me lies then he'll be in real trouble soon. Wait and see. "You are innocent until proven guilty."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That makes sense, but.....if he's telling me lies then he'll be in real trouble soon. Wait and see. "You are innocent until proven guilty."


I think the evidence against him, is fairly overwhelming.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I was based in Riyadh, too. Did you like it ?
> Most younger people speak at least a bit, middle aged and older ones, rarely. They were a bit late starting to teach it in schools, but now children must do at least two or three years studying English But the majority speak at least moderate French, or Spanish in the far north.
> A small percentage, especially women and people from the countryside only speak Darija (Moroccan Arabic) and a very small number only one of the Amazigh (Berber) languages.


Almost nobody in this part of the Arab World can understand the "Arabic" spoken in North Africa (with the exception of Egypt).


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the evidence against him, is fairly overwhelming.


Why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why?


*Because it is. *


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Because it is. *


Fair enough. Do you think I would have enough courage to argue with someone like him?



I doubt I would.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Almost nobody in this part of the Arab World can understand the "Arabic" spoken in North Africa (with the exception of Egypt).


Most people here can understand most of the other Arab dialects.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough. Do you think I would have enough courage to argue with someone like him?
> View attachment 215478
> 
> 
> I doubt I would.


When he's asleep, maybe ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most people here can understand most of the other Arab dialects.


Yep. That's the strange thing: they can understand most Arabic dialects back there, however almost nobody understands them here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When he's asleep, maybe ?


That made me _CHUCKLE_. OK, that would make sense but what if he wakes up and attacks me, instead of defending the goal?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CASHPOINT / ATM USERS

When using cashpoint: ATM machines, prevent the person behind you from knowing your number by deliberately keying in the wrong one. 
Then pretend to collect your money and walk away smiling or whistling innocently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That made me _CHUCKLE_. OK, that would make sense but what if he wakes up and attacks me, instead of defending the goal?


If you whisper, he shouldn't wake up.
Hopefully.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you whisper, he shouldn't wake up.
> Hopefully.


I bet you he will hear me and wake up. Think negative - that's me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CASHPOINT / ATM USERS
> 
> When using cashpoint: ATM machines, prevent the person behind you from knowing your number by deliberately keying in the wrong one.
> Then pretend to collect your money and walk away smiling or whistling innocently.


That's what very many people have been doing here. The world has become so dangerous, has it not? Too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I bet you he will hear me and wake up. Think negative - that's me.


Okay. 
Then you need to have a large cooking pan. 
If he starts to wake up, bash him on the head and run away. 
Then when he recovers be nice to him and say it was the postman.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> Then you need to have a large cooking pan.
> If he starts to wake up, bash him on the head and run away.
> Then when he recovers be nice to him and say it was the postman.


Oh Adam, why be so cruel?! I have another idea: How about getting little Oli to attack him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh Adam, why be so cruel?! I have another idea: How about getting little Oli to attack him?


And that's not cruel ?
To both of them ?
Anyway, I thought little Oli was a pacifist ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that's not cruel ?
> To both of them ?
> Anyway, I thought little Oli was a pacifist ?


Oh no little Oli is ANYTHING but a pacifist. He's been driving me - his mother - NUTS lately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no little Oli is ANYTHING but a pacifist. He's been driving me - his mother - NUTS lately.


Again ?
By attacking you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I do so wish he would _grow _a little faster," Mrs wifey was saying. "Every spring, when he wakes up from his winter's sleep, I weigh him on the kitchen scales. And do you know that in all the eleven years I've had him he's not gained more than _three ounces! _That's almost _nothing ! "_
Mr Adam doubted that Alfie weighed a total of three ounces _now ,_ Mrs wifey probably had metric kitchen scales.  But he was too shy to )) mention it. He also thought it was a pretty good idea to weigh the tortoise only once a year, once it was fully grown. When they were small and still growing to adulthood, once a month was better as you could clearly see their growth progression without driving yourself completely bonkers with worry if you weighed them more often and the weight fluctuated wildly. There they be dragons.
"What does he weigh now ?" Mr Adam asked her
"Just thirteen ounces," Mrs wifey answered. "About as much as a grapefruit. "
Hmmmm. About as much as a grape, thought Mr Adam.
"Yes, well, tortoises are very slow growers," Mr Adam said solemnly. " But they can live for more than a hundred years."
If one follows the sound advice from knowledgeable folks on Tortoise Forum, that is, and reads the care sheets and Beginners' Mistakes threads, of course.
" I know that," Mrs wifey said. "But I do so wish he would grow just a little bit bigger. He's such a tiny wee fellow."
" He seems just fine as he is." Mr Adam said.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ?
> I am not a horse, but I love them ...



I thought you were going to say, "I'm not a horse, but I play one on TV."


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> @StacieJ and I met this morning about halfway between our homes.
> She ended up purchasing the REAL, 2nd male tortoise. Being unable to part with the female that family members have grown attached to.
> It's a good thing, actually. She has a very healthy group of animals and a very nice home for them. And I have more room for my 4 females. I no longer need to expand my enclosure.
> It's all good.
> Thank you Stacie.
> Sorry for my mistake.



Another happy ending!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I'm a little late on the recycling but here's ours! This is close to $70 worth! My kids split it for pocket money.
> 
> View attachment 215466



$70 for that little bit? Wait and I'll go get a picture of my recycling. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FUN TIP
Make people think you have alcoholic mice by hiding miniature bottles of scotch behind a crack in the skirting board and using a teaspoon of porridge to simulate small pools of vermin sick.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> $70 for that little bit? Wait and I'll go get a picture of my recycling. . . . . . . . .




At best guess it looks like there are 30 bags there - plastic and aluminum - and all the items in the bags have been smashed and squashed.


----------



## Yvonne G

rolley said:


> All good ...how are you doing



Well, old age is the pits, but other than that I'm doing just fine, thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> At best guess it looks like there are 30 bags there - plastic and aluminum - and all the items in the bags have been smashed and squashed.


Good morning, Yvonne. 
Was there supposed to be a picture there ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.
> Was there supposed to be a picture there ?



Yes (chuckle, chuckle). Old age, remember? I've fixed it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes (chuckle, chuckle). Old age, remember? I've fixed it now.


Yep, I nearly mentioned it. 
And yep, got the picture now, goodness! 
That would keep my donkeys busy. 
We have lots of plastic waste but very little metal, almost nothing comes in cans; sweetcorn, fish and tomato purée is about the limit here.


----------



## Yvonne G

(I also fixed your small errors in "the Story")


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes (chuckle, chuckle). Old age, remember? I've fixed it now.


Thanks for fiddling with "Esio Trot", Yvonne. 
Again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Where can I find your progression photos? I'm gonna stalk you. I love ponds!!


Today's progress


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is exactly, 100% true for me too, Ed.
> Identical in every detail.


Great minds do think alike.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> How can you fill water in when it is not finished ?


The liner is in. I added water to stabilize the shape while I work on the pumps, plumbing, waterfall, etc.
It's not nearly half done


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Is your father still alive ? Do you have contact with him ?
> I have no children too, but I miss nothing. I have my torts ....


Actually right now, my father lives about 8 miles away.
I saw him briefly a few years ago.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Summer has returned to Kent; we have sunshine and blue skies.
> 
> We're enjoying a late breakfast having got to bed about midnight last night.
> 
> We had a fab day screaming support at the GB competitors at the World Athletics Championships yesterday.
> 
> Mo Farah only got silver in the 5000m which was a little sad as he's retiring from the track.
> 
> Then the GB Ladies 4x100m relay team got silver (USA gold) which was brilliant.
> View attachment 215474
> 
> 
> And then the dramas of the mens 4x100m relay where GB beat USA to get gold and then we realised we could see the bottom of Usain Bolt's golden spikes as he lay on the track having pulled up injured in the last leg. Such a sad way to end a glittering career.
> 
> The Olympic Park on our way home
> View attachment 215475




So jealous right now!! What a great day!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Ends good, all good !
> It is right, isn`t it ? Humans and torts are happy .... ( as far as a tort can be happy )


I'm happy.
Just four female tortoises for me and GREAT homes for everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great minds do think alike.


And us, apparently.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> At best guess it looks like there are 30 bags there - plastic and aluminum - and all the items in the bags have been smashed and squashed.
> 
> View attachment 215489




Yvonne you are the winner!!! 

Throw those in your truck and buy yourself something purrrrty


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne you are the winner!!!
> 
> Throw those in your truck and buy yourself something purrrrty



It's hard for me to psych myself up to do things like that (by myself). I'm turning into a hermit/recluse/troll-who-lives-under-the-bridge. I've said that a lot, jokingly, but I really think it's true.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you have kept me entertained and in the house for an hour or so, but since you're all gone now I guess it's time to prepare the tortoises' food and get outside and take care of them. See you all later.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> LINHDAN ! ! ! !
> Lovely to hear from you, hope all is well in your world.
> I'm good, wifey's good and Tidgy's great.
> Speak later, I hope.


Hello Adam  all is well for me. School starts back up soon so I've been sulking a bit. Im glad to hear everyones doing well  what have you been up to ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I'm equally delighted to not see you back in the CDR. It's been a good week for visits from old friends


Hello Linda  yay for old friend visits! Looks like I chose the right time to pop in  how have you been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually right now, my father lives about 8 miles away.
> I saw him briefly a few years ago.


Bit different. 
My father lives a goo distance away !
But i also saw him in passing a few years ago.
Never spoke to him, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's hard for me to psych myself up to do things like that (by myself). I'm turning into a hermit/recluse/troll-who-lives-under-the-bridge. I've said that a lot, jokingly, but I really think it's true.


I am a hermit, too.
wifey is a recluse. 
Tidgy, as a tortoise, is a loner, too. 
Kind of hermits united.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you have kept me entertained and in the house for an hour or so, but since you're all gone now I guess it's time to prepare the tortoises' food and get outside and take care of them. See you all later.


Yes, an unexpected but welcome visitor showed up. 
Back now !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello Adam  all is well for me. School starts back up soon so I've been sulking a bit. Im glad to hear everyones doing well  what have you been up to ?


Enjoy your last bit of freedom !
Sulk after school goes back.
I've been writing, holidaying, playing with Tidgy and wifey and now, back on the forum, I'm writing my version of "Esio Trot" .
If you have time check out : http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
A work in progress...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FELLAS
wifey driving you up the wall ? Simply make two pin pricks in your neck, then kill her with a mallet and a sharp wooden stake through the heart. Instead of arresting you, the cops will congratulate you for killing a vampire. 
(actually don't do it. Firstly I think it's naughty and probably illegal. Secondly, wifey's are often nice, really. Thirdly, vampires can be nice, too.)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> FUN TIP
> Make people think you have alcoholic mice by hiding miniature bottles of scotch behind a crack in the skirting board and using a teaspoon of porridge to simulate small pools of vermin sick.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> It's hard for me to psych myself up to do things like that (by myself). I'm turning into a hermit/recluse/troll-who-lives-under-the-bridge. I've said that a lot, jokingly, but I really think it's true.




i would help you if i could!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


>


Good afternoon, Bea ! 
Enjoying a lazy Sunday ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Laura !
@Laura1412
Hope you are well.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! a late start today, around 1600  job done, only asked for a tenner as it's a neighbor i have to keep happy (he knows what i'm up to  ) he gave me £20 .. that's the last 2 times he's gave me double 

couple beers and some darts, then heading up. been running base at work last couple days, spoke with sales about getting things shook up in there as my boss isn't interested... there was a meeting with all sales managers from the 7 dealerships and the owner of the whole company, it wasn't positive. be interesting to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! a late start today, around 1600  job done, only asked for a tenner as it's a neighbor i have to keep happy (he knows what i'm up to  ) he gave me £20 .. that's the last 2 times he's gave me double
> 
> couple beers and some darts, then heading up. been running base at work last couple days, spoke with sales about getting things shook up in there as my boss isn't interested... there was a meeting with all sales managers from the 7 dealerships and the owner of the whole company, it wasn't positive. be interesting to see what tomorrow brings!


Good evening, John. 
Let us know what happens tomorrow
Have a fun evening.
The hedgehogs would like some of their spines back, please.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> Let us know what happens tomorrow
> Have a fun evening.
> The hedgehogs would like some of their spines back, please.




how are you today boss?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura !
> @Laura1412
> Hope you are well.


Afternoon adam how r u iv ad a lot on n not very good at the moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> how are you today boss?


Most splendid. 
A lesson, then a friend visited, having fun with my story on here, a film this evening, i think. 
wifey and Tidgy happy.
All's right with the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon adam how r u iv ad a lot on n not very good at the moment


Oh, dear, I am so very sorry to hear that. 
You know where I am if you need me. 
I'm fine, ta.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, I am so very sorry to hear that.
> You know where I am if you need me.
> I'm fine, ta.


Thanks adam glad ur ok wifey n tidgy good also


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks adam glad ur ok wifey n tidgy good also


Yup, happy as happy things in Happyville. 
If a bit hot.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, happy as happy things in Happyville.
> If a bit hot.


Can't beat being warm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Can't beat being warm


Quite .
I hate the cold.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite .
> I hate the cold.


Me also


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a hermit, too.
> wifey is a recluse.
> Tidgy, as a tortoise, is a loner, too.
> Kind of hermits united.



It just proves that we're very happy with our own company!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> i would help you if i could!



Aw shucks. Thank you John.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I was based in Riyadh, too. Did you like it ?
> Most younger people speak at least a bit, middle aged and older ones, rarely. They were a bit late starting to teach it in schools, but now children must do at least two or three years studying English But the majority speak at least moderate French, or Spanish in the far north.
> A small percentage, especially women and people from the countryside only speak Darija (Moroccan Arabic) and a very small number only one of the Amazigh (Berber) languages.


Yes, I liked it. It was in the 80s. We lived on a compound that had tennis courts and a swimming pool. On the compound, we could wear western clothing. The women got together when the men were working and had all kinds of activities. They had buses nearly every day to take us to different places in Riyadh, sometimes a museum, grocery store, souk, etc. It was a lot of fun. Then I got a job at a hospital, one of the few places women were allowed to work. Since I wasn't allowed to drive, I had a chauffeur. They paid us once in month in cash.

On weekends, we went out to eat at local restaurants. If you were in a restaurant at prayer time, all the lights went off, and the waiters disappeared, except in the Chinese restaurants, where they would sneak your food out to you anyway.

When I first got to Riyadh, there were two lines, one for families and one for singles. Since I was by myself, I got in the singles line, and caused quite an uproar! (In Arabia, family means women.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It just proves that we're very happy with our own company!


Indeed. 
But though that's true, i do like contact with the outside world on my terms, sometimes. 
Like through the TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Me also


Winter is coming !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Yes, I liked it. It was in the 80s. We lived on a compound that had tennis courts and a swimming pool. On the compound, we could wear western clothing. The women got together when the men were working and had all kinds of activities. They had buses nearly every day to take us to different places in Riyadh, sometimes a museum, grocery store, souk, etc. It was a lot of fun. Then I got a job at a hospital, one of the few places women were allowed to work. Since I wasn't allowed to drive, I had a chauffeur. They paid us once in month in cash.
> 
> On weekends, we went out to eat at local restaurants. If you were in a restaurant at prayer time, all the lights went off, and the waiters disappeared, except in the Chinese restaurants, where they would sneak your food out to you anyway.
> 
> When I first got to Riyadh, there were two lines, one for families and one for singles. Since I was by myself, I got in the singles line, and caused quite an uproar! (In Arabia, family means women.)


Yes, I was there in the 80's, too ! 
As a man i had a bit more freedom, though the religious police would bother me occasionally. Generally, i also enjoyed it and had the same experiences in restaurants. 
The hardest part for me was that i enjoy the company of women and that's pretty difficult in Saudia, to become friends with or really get to know the local women.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I was there in the 80's, too !
> As a man i had a bit more freedom, though the religious police would bother me occasionally. Generally, i also enjoyed it and had the same experiences in restaurants.
> The hardest part for me was that i enjoy the company of women and that's pretty difficult in Saudia, to become friends with or really get to know the local women.


We met a few locals that were married, and we were invited to dinner parties at their houses. One of our friends was very progressive and let the women and men stay together in the same room. He wanted to start a Mexican restaurant, so when we were home on R&R, we went to Mexico and bought him decorations. His restaurant was terrible! They didn't have any of the right ingredients.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> We met a few locals that were married, and we were invited to dinner parties at their houses. One of our friends was very progressive and let the women and men stay together in the same room. He wanted to start a Mexican restaurant, so when we were home on R&R, we went to Mexico and bought him decorations. His restaurant was terrible! They didn't have any of the right ingredients.


Ha de ha!
Yes, I had a couple of progressive friends where we mixed with the women, one of them, after i became his 'brother' even left me alone with his wife and daughter on occasion.
What i found funny and don't know if you had the experience, but sometimes, on flights out of the country, people would queue to use the toilets : go in wearing traditional dress and come out in western clothes. On return flights it would be the reverse !


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon adam how r u iv ad a lot on n not very good at the moment




hello miss laura!!! hope things get better for you soon


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> Yes, I had a couple of progressive friends where we mixed with the women, one of them, after i became his 'brother' even left me alone with his wife and daughter on occasion.
> What i found funny and don't know if you had the experience, but sometimes, on flights out of the country, people would queue to use the toilets : go in wearing traditional dress and come out in western clothes. On return flights it would be the reverse !


Yes, I experienced that! When I flew into Riyadh, the first time, I wore my caftan so I would be appropriately dressed. I was surprised that all the other women on the plane were in western clothing. Then right before landing, they all went to the restroom and donned their abayas. I didn't notice if the men did something similar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Yes, I experienced that! When I flew into Riyadh, the first time, I wore my caftan so I would be appropriately dressed. I was surprised that all the other women on the plane were in western clothing. Then right before landing, they all went to the restroom and donned their abayas. I didn't notice if the men did something similar.


Some of them did! So funny.


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> hello miss laura!!! hope things get better for you soon


Thanks john how r u


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off to watch a film now!


----------



## johnandjade

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks john how r u




things are going well here thank you


----------



## johnandjade

today i put up a shelf



i really have to paint! sleepy fido


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The shelf's okay, but I love Fido. 
Don't forget if you want Fido to appear in "Esio Trot" , photo on a plain white or wooden background eating a lettuce leaf or with a small piece of lettuce just in front or just behind him.
When he wakes up.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The shelf's okay, but I love Fido.
> Don't forget if you want Fido to appear in "Esio Trot" , photo on a plain white or wooden background eating a lettuce leaf or with a small piece of lettuce just in front or just behind him.
> When he wakes up.




will get a picture during the week


----------



## johnandjade

nos da friends, may the wibble be with you


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you were going to say, "I'm not a horse, but I play one on TV."


Sorry, but I understand what is wrong.
Adam said: "Neigh" to me. 
Isn`t that the sound a horse makes ?
But I am no horse but I owned two for many years and I love horses.

So I say "pardon" again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da friends, may the wibble be with you


Nos da, John. 
Wibble on, indeed.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Bea !
> Enjoying a lazy Sunday ?


Yes! 
I had been looking for a good recipe for peppermint cookies, and finally found one I really like!!! 
Hubby is going to take them to his physical therapy appointment tomorrow morning to get them out of the house, or else we'll eat them all!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I understand what is wrong.
> Adam said: "Neigh" to me.
> Isn`t that the sound a horse makes ?
> But I am no horse but I owned two for many years and I love horses.
> 
> So I say "pardon" again.


The word "neigh" is pronounced the same as the word "nay"- and "nay" means "NO." So that makes an opportunity for some puns!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I was there in the 80's, too !
> As a man i had a bit more freedom, though the religious police would bother me occasionally. Generally, i also enjoyed it and had the same experiences in restaurants.
> The hardest part for me was that i enjoy the company of women and that's pretty difficult in Saudia, to become friends with or really get to know the local women.


Did you see people get beat by the religious police? If they saw someone with bare legs, they would hit them with sticks.

Some of the food we got was wonderful. For some reason, the milk tasted better. Maybe it wasn't pasteurized or homogenized. The veal was fantastic. You couldn't buy powdered gelatin because the Saudis thought the powder looked like drugs, so I had to get some from someone who smuggled some in so I could make a lemon chiffon pie. That pie was the most heavenly thing I have ever made! Our guests asked for seconds, and we wanted to say no so we wouldn't have to share it.

Even though alcohol wasn't sold, plenty of people made their own. They sold white grape juice that people bought by the truckload to make wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes!
> I had been looking for a good recipe for peppermint cookies, and finally found one I really like!!!
> Hubby is going to take them to his physical therapy appointment tomorrow morning to get them out of the house, or else we'll eat them all!!!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Isn't that just a sneaky way of hubby getting all the cookies to himself ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Did you see people get beat by the religious police? If they saw someone with bare legs, they would hit them with sticks.
> 
> Some of the food we got was wonderful. For some reason, the milk tasted better. Maybe it wasn't pasteurized or homogenized. The veal was fantastic. You couldn't buy powdered gelatin because the Saudis thought the powder looked like drugs, so I had to get some from someone who smuggled some in so I could make a lemon chiffon pie. That pie was the most heavenly thing I have ever made! Our guests asked for seconds, and we wanted to say no so we wouldn't have to share it.
> 
> Even though alcohol wasn't sold, plenty of people made their own. They sold white grape juice that people bought by the truckload to make wine.


I saw a couple of brutal attacks by the religious police, but only the two. 
Yes, the milk here is good, too, better than the UK, it is pasteurized but tastes nicer, somehow.
Saudi veal and also bacon veal were most excellent. 
I saw and was offered alcohol a few times but never drank any the whole time I was there. Too scared, I guess!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

NON SMOKERS !
Convince everyone that you are a sixty a day man / woman by simply smearing the fingers of your right hand with iodine.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Isn't that just a sneaky way of hubby getting all the cookies to himself ?


That's certainly a possibility!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I understand what is wrong.
> Adam said: "Neigh" to me.
> Isn`t that the sound a horse makes ?
> But I am no horse but I owned two for many years and I love horses.
> 
> So I say "pardon" again.


]

It's never funny if you have to explain it, but there's a commercial on TV where the actor says, "I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV." Oh well. . .


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> ]
> 
> It's never funny if you have to explain it, but there's a commercial on TV where the actor says, "I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV." Oh well. . .


I knew what you were referring to. DH and I are always quoting that commercial.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Another day done for me.
Another wifey photo shoot tomorrow.
Take care all and have a lovely evening, night and sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm turning the computer off too. Later everyone!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning my pritties 

thank tort it's monday!!! 100ltrs of water i have taken down the stairs already today, who needs the gym  it's a rainy day again, makes my job easier 

hope ya'll had a belter of a weekend and are ready to take on the world... 

LETS GO BE AWESOME!!! 

OOOOORRRAHHH!! \m/\m/


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning my pritties
> 
> thank tort it's monday!!! 100ltrs of water i have taken down the stairs already today, who needs the gym  it's a rainy day again, makes my job easier
> 
> hope ya'll had a belter of a weekend and are ready to take on the world...
> 
> LETS GO BE AWESOME!!!
> 
> OOOOORRRAHHH!! \m/\m/


Good morning, John! 
I took daughter to school this morning, and that also felt like 100lt of water.  Whoever came up with the idea that kids should start school at the age of 5?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

First job of the day is to get one of our cars in for its annual service and MOT

In the UK, every car over 3 years old must pass an annual safety test as set by the Ministry Of Transport... hence MOT. The ministry is now called the Department of Transport, but the MOT name has stayed.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> First job of the day is to get one of our cars in for its annual service and MOT
> 
> In the UK, every car over 3 years old must pass an annual safety test as set by the Ministry Of Transport... hence MOT. The ministry is now called the Department of Transport, but the MOT name has stayed.


Every two years in California, our cars have to have a smog check.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> ]
> 
> It's never funny if you have to explain it, but there's a commercial on TV where the actor says, "I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV." Oh well. . .



O.K. that I understand ! Sorry for the misunderstanding.
Mayby I can play the new voice of "Mr. Ed" ...... LOL Do you know Mr. Ed ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> The word "neigh" is pronounced the same as the word "nay"- and "nay" means "NO." So that makes an opportunity for some puns!



O.k., I am still learning and I love it ! Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning my pritties
> 
> thank tort it's monday!!! 100ltrs of water i have taken down the stairs already today, who needs the gym  it's a rainy day again, makes my job easier
> 
> hope ya'll had a belter of a weekend and are ready to take on the world...
> 
> LETS GO BE AWESOME!!!
> 
> OOOOORRRAHHH!! \m/\m/



Good morning John. Take on the world and stopp the rain. Here it stopped today and the sun is out again. Looks like a nice day today.

Alles Gute für dich ( all the best for you )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> I took daughter to school this morning, and that also felt like 100lt of water.  Whoever came up with the idea that kids should start school at the age of 5?



Good morning Lena. In Denmark you will have often rain ...
5 years old by school start ? That is very young I think. The childhood is short enough, the early school start makes it still shorter.
My school time began luckily at the age of 7.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Every two years in California, our cars have to have a smog check.



What is a smog check ? Is it a check of how much emissions causes your cats ?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> O.k., I am still learning and I love it ! Thank you !


I think your language skills are GREAT! I studied several languages over the years, partly for school and later for fun- it takes hard work, a good memory and an open mind! 
Good for you!


----------



## johnandjade

i got pulled out of base today, had to fill in for a guy who called in sick... 

i had a wee booboo... misjudged pulling a car off a plinth and front wheel went down a gap  , i don't think there is any damage but waiting to see.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i got pulled out of base today, had to fill in for a guy who called in sick...
> 
> i had a wee booboo... misjudged pulling a car off a plinth and front wheel went down a gap  , i don't think there is any damage but waiting to see.


Oops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning my pritties
> 
> thank tort it's monday!!! 100ltrs of water i have taken down the stairs already today, who needs the gym  it's a rainy day again, makes my job easier
> 
> hope ya'll had a belter of a weekend and are ready to take on the world...
> 
> LETS GO BE AWESOME!!!
> 
> OOOOORRRAHHH!! \m/\m/


Good afternoon, John. 
Washing tidying and cleaning for me this morning, too, so had to stay off the forum to get it done! 
You have a great week too, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> I took daughter to school this morning, and that also felt like 100lt of water.  Whoever came up with the idea that kids should start school at the age of 5?


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Errrrrr, I don't know the answer to that question. 
Points to anyone who does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> First job of the day is to get one of our cars in for its annual service and MOT
> 
> In the UK, every car over 3 years old must pass an annual safety test as set by the Ministry Of Transport... hence MOT. The ministry is now called the Department of Transport, but the MOT name has stayed.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
I thought that said "one of our cats". Must get new glasses. 
Good luck to the car.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Every two years in California, our cars have to have a smog check.


No checks here at all, I don't think. 
The condition of some of the vehicles on the road here and the smoke that comes out of them !
Good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is a smog check ? Is it a check of how much emissions causes your cats ?


Cats again, ha, ha! 
I don't think you can control the emissions of cats. 
Maybe by their diet a bit, I suppose. 
Good afternoon, Bee, hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think your language skills are GREAT! I studied several languages over the years, partly for school and later for fun- it takes hard work, a good memory and an open mind!
> Good for you!


Good morning, Bee !
Languages can be such fun. 
You can form many friendships by trying to speak people's languages and getting it wrong ! 
It breaks the ice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got pulled out of base today, had to fill in for a guy who called in sick...
> 
> i had a wee booboo... misjudged pulling a car off a plinth and front wheel went down a gap  , i don't think there is any damage but waiting to see.


Ooooooops !
Hopefully all okay !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oops.


SNAP !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CHEAP FIREWORKS
Moths dipped in lighter fuel and released into a room lit by candles suspended from the ceiling make an effective and inexpensive indoor firework display.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bee !
> Languages can be such fun.
> You can form many friendships by trying to speak people's languages and getting it wrong !
> It breaks the ice.


Yes, indeed! 
When I worked in New Zealand, I discovered some interesting differences in word usage despite the fact that both the US and New Zealand speak English, more or less!!
One example that comes to mind is that we use "suspenders" and "garters" to mean exactly the OPPOSITE things on our side of the Pond!  Another is that over here, "fanny" is a very benign reference to one's bum that is acceptable in polite company, but over there... well, it's NOT!!!!! Ask me how I found out! On second thought, DON'T!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, indeed!
> When I worked in New Zealand, I discovered some interesting differences in word usage despite the fact that both the US and New Zealand speak English, more or less!!
> One example that comes to mind is that we use "suspenders" and "garters" to mean exactly the OPPOSITE things on our side of the Pond!


Yep, and we all know from here, that UK English and US English can be miles apart sometimes. 
And as for Scottish English !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CHEAP FIREWORKS
> Moths dipped in lighter fuel and released into a room lit by candles suspended from the ceiling make an effective and inexpensive indoor firework display.


 NOOOOOOO!!!! Poor moths...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, indeed!
> When I worked in New Zealand, I discovered some interesting differences in word usage despite the fact that both the US and New Zealand speak English, more or less!!
> One example that comes to mind is that we use "suspenders" and "garters" to mean exactly the OPPOSITE things on our side of the Pond!  Another is that over here, "fanny" is a very benign reference to one's bum that is acceptable in polite company, but over there... well, it's NOT!!!!! Ask me how I found out! On second thought, DON'T!!!!!!


The NZ meaning of "fanny" is the same as it's meaning in UK English.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off out with Tidgy and wifey for the next set of photos, though I have today's done already, so it's all good.
See you later, gang.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CHEAP FIREWORKS
> Moths dipped in lighter fuel and released into a room lit by candles suspended from the ceiling make an effective and inexpensive indoor firework display.


That would be illegal in Denmark, apparently. A local newspaper is telling the readers not to drown slugs in beer. (Meant *not* as a delicacy but a means of pest control. Or so I hope.)


----------



## johnandjade

NO DAMAGE!!! luck boy! 

home, beer and darts, try to stop beating myself up


----------



## johnandjade

highl technical drawing...



2 raised platforms, the back right wheel was around an inch in the air. the CCTV footage was rather funny:/


----------



## johnandjade

therapy 


and for fun





im sure you can figure out why


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That would be illegal in Denmark, apparently. A local newspaper is telling the readers not to drown slugs in beer. (Meant *not* as a delicacy but a means of pest control. Or so I hope.)


Hmmmm. 
So what are you supposed to do with a slug infestation ?
Ask them nicely to eat your neighbour's lettuces ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> NO DAMAGE!!! luck boy!
> 
> home, beer and darts, try to stop beating myself up


Indeed.
Let me do it. 
Have a fun evening. 
The hedgehogs are all well hidden tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Let me do it.
> Have a fun evening.
> The hedgehogs are all well hidden tonight.




i'm just about laughing now  


how's the book coming on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i'm just about laughing now
> 
> 
> how's the book coming on?


Got 9 more photos done with wifey this afternoon, a very productive shoot. 
Currently preparing today's post. 
But it's too hot for laughing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BIMBOS !
Don't throw away those unwanted silicone breast implants. Rinsed under the tap they make ideal waterbeds for hamsters or degus.


----------



## johnandjade

just saved around £300 by sacrificing some skin washing out rags n pads. i have method now. my hands have never been cleaner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"No, he's _not_ just fine!" Mrs wifey cried. "Try to imagine how miserable it must make him feel to be so tidgy! Everyone want to grow up." 
Mr Adam thought that Mrs wifey was being rather anthropomorphic, tortoises are unaware of the feelings of ageing or getting bigger. And Alfie wouldn't feel miserable because he was so small, though maybe he would feel sick and unhappy because of his dreadful diet, though he wouldn't know the reason. Still : 
"You really _would _like him to grow bigger wouldn't you ?" Mr Adam said, and even as he said it his mind suddenly went _click _and an amazing idea came rushing into his head. 
"Of course I would!" Mrs wifey cried. "I'd give _anything_ to make it happen. Why, I've seen giant tortoises that are so huge that people can ride on their backs! 
If Alfie ever were to see one of those he'd turn green with envy."
No, he wouldn't, thought Mr Adam. He'd either be completely terrified and hide in his house, or, considering Alfie was a Russian, quite possibly he's attack the giant and try to make it leave his territory. Or try to mate with it as in the photo for the Tortoise Forum calendar for July 2017, which wouldn't be out for years. Mr Adam knew that Mrs wifey was thinking about the huge Aldabra, Galapagos and some larger Sulcata tortoises that were sometimes ridden by children and occasionally, adults; it always seemed a bit cruel to Mr Adam, especially when the adult was a bit fat. 









Page 14


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just saved around £300 by sacrificing some skin washing out rags n pads. i have method now. my hands have never been cleaner!
> View attachment 215581
> View attachment 215582


Doesn't it hurteth ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Moozillion said:


> Yes, indeed!
> When I worked in New Zealand, I discovered some interesting differences in word usage despite the fact that both the US and New Zealand speak English, more or less!!
> One example that comes to mind is that we use "suspenders" and "garters" to mean exactly the OPPOSITE things on our side of the Pond!  Another is that over here, "fanny" is a very benign reference to one's bum that is acceptable in polite company, but over there... well, it's NOT!!!!! Ask me how I found out! On second thought, DON'T!!!!!!


My grandmother's name was Fanny!

I just now figured out what tidgy means! I was going to ask Adam why he named his tortoise that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> My grandmother's name was Fanny!
> 
> I just now figured out what tidgy means! I was going to ask Adam why he named his tortoise that!


Good afternoon. 
Yes, "tidgy" - very small, used a lot by children in the UK. 
Also wifey thought _Testudo graeca _ "Tg" sounded a bit like Tidgy !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Again ?
> By attacking you ?


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy!

He's been trying to attack me. I've decided to get my daughter-in-law to defend me. Do you think she will? I wonder.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon.
> Yes, "tidgy" - very small, used a lot by children in the UK.
> Also wifey thought _Testudo graeca _ "Tg" sounded a bit like Tidgy !


A unique name unlike Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy!
> 
> He's been trying to attack me. I've decided to get my daughter-in-law to defend me. Do you think she will? I wonder.


I doubt it. 
She's too obsessed with her looks and modelling career to bother much about anything else right now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I doubt it.
> She's too obsessed with her looks and modelling career to bother much about anything else right now.


Would she like to know that her mother-in-law is being attacked? We all know what a mother-in-law is.  But you know, Wifey knows and even Tidgy herself knows how nicely I treat her.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "No, he's _not_ just fine!" Mrs wifey cried. "Try to imagine how miserable it must make him feel to be so tidgy! Everyone want to grow up."
> Mr Adam thought that Mrs wifey was being rather anthropomorphic, tortoises are unaware of the feelings of ageing or getting bigger. And Alfie wouldn't feel miserable because he was so small, though maybe he would feel sick and unhappy because of his dreadful diet, though he wouldn't know the reason. [...]
> Page 14


Loved the reference to the photo I had on my wall the entire month of July. 
And you're right (as nearly always), Adam: _horsefieldii_ are not called Russians in Russia. Instead they're called the "Central Asian tortoise". Nobody seems to want to own those little casanovas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Would she like to know that her mother-in-law is being attacked? We all know what a mother-in-law is.  But you know, Wifey knows and even Tidgy herself knows how nicely I treat her.


You do ?
When did you last send her any cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Loved the reference to the photo I had on my wall the entire month of July.
> And you're right (as nearly always), Adam: _horsefieldii_ are not called Russians in Russia. Instead they're called the "Central Asian tortoise". Nobody seems to want to own those little casanovas.



Thanks for that. 
I had an idea they wouldn't be called Russians but didn't know what they were called. I have learned something. 
I would quite like a Russian. But can't get them here, Tidgy would get jealous and wifey isn't keen on getting another tort.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You do ?
> When did you last send her any cheese ?


I love her! 

Ask her instead of asking me when she last received some cheese from me and some from Oli as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I love her!
> 
> Ask her instead of asking me when she last received some cheese from me and some from Oli as well.


Okay. 
She's just gone to bed, so i'll ask her tomorrow morning. 
But i'm pretty sure nobody has ever sent her cheese.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all just read page 14 adam @Tidgy's Dad very good


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> She's just gone to bed, so i'll ask her tomorrow morning.
> But i'm pretty sure nobody has ever sent her cheese.


Fair enough.

Good night and sweet dreams, Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all just read page 14 adam @Tidgy's Dad very good


Good evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all just read page 14 adam @Tidgy's Dad very good


Good evening to you, Laura.
Glad you enjoyed it. 
Mr Adam comes up with a plan tomorrow!


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.


Good evening @Gillian Moore r u ok


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening to you, Laura.
> Glad you enjoyed it.
> Mr Adam comes up with a plan tomorrow!


Looking forward to tomorrow's chapter,I'm not to bad adam thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow's chapter,I'm not to bad adam thanks


Happy the new football season's begun ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy the new football season's begun ?


Yea very but the same story for us am afraid I think we have got laurel & hardy for our center backs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey!
I've just transferred 111 photos from wifey's phoney-thing onto my computer. That's for the 11 shots I did today, 9 planned and 2 extra ones while it was going so well. 
Slowly i have to reduce them down and crop them til we have the best two of each for posting on "Esio Trot" and in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea very but the same story for us am afraid I think we have got laurel & hardy for our center backs


Leeds look quite strong.
Hopeful of at least a play-off place this season.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening @Gillian Moore r u ok


So far so good. How are you?  Hope you are fine.


----------



## johnandjade

muss womblyn has been in touch!!! merkats in her computer right enough

she is well, lola too  passes on her love and well wishes to all and well return as soon as she can


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TRAMPS !
Avoid being constantly moved along by the police by setting up a permanent home outside an Apple Store. When asked to move along simply state that you are an Early Adopter queuing for the new iPhone 6/7/8/9 or whatever.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leeds look quite strong.
> Hopeful of at least a play-off place this season.


Yea looking good adam can't believe Gary monk went


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good. How are you?  Hope you are fine.


I'm ok thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> muss womblyn has been in touch!!! merkats in her computer right enough
> 
> she is well, lola too  passes on her love and well wishes to all and well return as soon as she can


Thanks, John. 
The main thing is she and Lola are okay, never mind her silly computer. 
Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
I am very relieved and happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea looking good adam can't believe Gary monk went


Hmmmm.
We have had a new manager at the start of the last 7 seasons!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR.


Moozillion said:


> I think your language skills are GREAT! I studied several languages over the years, partly for school and later for fun- it takes hard work, a good memory and an open mind!
> Good for you!



Oh thank you Bea.  I appreciate your praise very much. 
My English in school was not bad, fortunately. I `ve got a good teacher. He had been often in England.
I love english song, -to sing them, and to understand them.


----------



## Big Charlie

How to find a needle in a haystack. Feed the hay to a horse, then xray the horse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> How to find a needle in a haystack. Feed the hay to a horse, then xray the horse.


Good one.
Must try it.
ROUND THE WORLD SAILORS !
Eat polystyrene tiles instead of toast for breakfast.
This 'internal life-jacket' will provide added buoyancy for when your ship sinks.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all just read page 14 adam @Tidgy's Dad very good



Good evening Laura. I hope you are feeling well this evening.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> How to find a needle in a haystack. Feed the hay to a horse, then xray the horse.



Oh no !  That`s cruel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, ccl Bee, hope you're having a lovely day so far.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, ccl Bee, hope you're having a lovely day so far.



Good evening Adam, our Lord of darkness.
My day wasn`t so bad. Next days will be better, - without have to work. Yeahhhh !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, our Lord of darkness.
> My day wasn`t so bad. Next days will be better, - without have to work. Yeahhhh !


OOooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A few days off ?
How wonderful ! 
Any plans ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OOooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A few days off ?
> How wonderful !
> Any plans ?



Being laaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Big Charlie said:


> How to find a needle in a haystack. Feed the hay to a horse, then xray the horse.


Tell a child " don't touch the needle "
He'll find the needle !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Tell a child " don't touch the needle "
> He'll find the needle !



Good evening Grandpa Turtle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Being laaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Tell a child " don't touch the needle "
> He'll find the needle !


Good point. 
Well made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Jane. 
Hope you are well and having fun. 
@JSWallace


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds good to me.


At my age it's not called lazy it's called conserving energy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At my age it's not called lazy it's called conserving energy!


Yup, I'm a master at "conserving energy".


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I'm a master at "conserving energy".


I don't know ? My wife says I'm the best at that !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I don't know ? My wife says I'm the best at that !


Mine, too !


----------



## Big Charlie

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At my age it's not called lazy it's called conserving energy!


You're not old. If you were old, I would be too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Big Charlie said:


> You're not old. If you were old, I would be too.


My knees , ankles , and feet say I'm old ! But thank you very very much!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine, too !


They know us best!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They know us best!


Indeed.
Better than we know ourselves ! 
Bless 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ENGLAND RUGBY TEAM
Strike terror into the hearts of the new Zealand All-Blacks by performing a Morris dance in response to their Haka. 
Similarly, the Irish team should perform the Riverdance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And on that note, I'm off for another early night.
Good night, all you lovely people. 
Another fun day tomorrow. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ENGLAND RUGBY TEAM
> Strike terror into the hearts of the new Zealand All-Blacks by performing a Morris dance in response to their Haka.
> Similarly, the Irish team should perform the Riverdance.


Nothing beats a good Haka!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for that.
> I had an idea they wouldn't be called Russians but didn't know what they were called. I have learned something.
> I would quite like a Russian. But can't get them here, Tidgy would get jealous and wifey isn't keen on getting another tort.


Except Alfie?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for that.
> I had an idea they wouldn't be called Russians but didn't know what they were called. I have learned something.
> I would quite like a Russian. But can't get them here, Tidgy would get jealous and wifey isn't keen on getting another tort.


Ah, I just realized the potential for confusion in my post. "Own" was meant to refer to countries, not us, tort parents! Personally, I'd take 10 of those and couldn't be happier!  Maybe some day...


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

The car passed its MOT and now I am attempting to update the SatNav map on it. It's an 18 Gigabyte download and that's going to take well over an hour just to get it on a Flash Drive. Heaven only knows how long it'll take for the car to upload it. We've had the car 3 years and we have never done it before. 

And this evening Son returns from his travels after over a month in the USA. He left LAX while we were asleep, has a change at Frankfurt this afternoon and we (might be just me) will head for Heathrow to collect him


----------



## JoesMum

Just had the worst news about my next door neighbour. She's unlikely to come out of hospital. Her daughter contacted me this morning to ask if she wanted them to resuscitate her if things go critical again.    

She really seemed to give up after her husband passed away earlier this year. It is so sad


----------



## JoesMum

Good news story about a Tgg
Kiss of life given to drowning tortoise


----------



## JoesMum

* Cuddles an armadillo *
It's kinda lonely in here today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Nothing beats a good Haka!!!


Morris dancing is truly terrifying !


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Just had the worst news about my next door neighbour. She's unlikely to come out of hospital. Her daughter contacted me this morning to ask if she wanted them to resuscitate her if things go critical again.
> 
> She really seemed to give up after her husband passed away earlier this year. It is so sad


So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good news story about a Tgg
> Kiss of life given to drowning tortoise


WOW!!!! Now, THAT is devotion!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Except Alfie?


Yes, he was smuggled back from Spain. 
But he's not very active. He doesn't do much of the digging, climbing, aggressive behaviour and escaping that other Russian's do.
But he's very photogenic, always keeps still for the camera, unlike Tidgy, though he only has one pose.


----------



## Moozillion

Got a very busy day today, so might not be in here much. But love and hugs to all Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The car passed its MOT and now I am attempting to update the SatNav map on it. It's an 18 Gigabyte download and that's going to take well over an hour just to get it on a Flash Drive. Heaven only knows how long it'll take for the car to upload it. We've had the car 3 years and we have never done it before.
> 
> And this evening Son returns from his travels after over a month in the USA. He left LAX while we were asleep, has a change at Frankfurt this afternoon and we (might be just me) will head for Heathrow to collect him


Good afternoon, Linda. 
I wish you well with the SatNav, though i think it would drive me crazy. 
And as I always do the opposite to what i'm told, it would be a disaster.
Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm sure your son will have loadsa great stories to tell. What a terrific experience.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Just had the worst news about my next door neighbour. She's unlikely to come out of hospital. Her daughter contacted me this morning to ask if she wanted them to resuscitate her if things go critical again.
> 
> She really seemed to give up after her husband passed away earlier this year. It is so sad


I wrote that wrong 

It should say the doctors spoke to my neighbour's daughter about whether or not to attempt resuscitation. 

The daughter contacted me this morning to tell me.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure your son will have loadsa great stories to tell. What a terrific experience.


I'm pretty sure there are several he won't tell either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just had the worst news about my next door neighbour. She's unlikely to come out of hospital. Her daughter contacted me this morning to ask if she wanted them to resuscitate her if things go critical again.
> 
> She really seemed to give up after her husband passed away earlier this year. It is so sad


Oh, dear. 
It seems to be so often the case that when one of a couple passes, the other seems to lose the will to continue. 
Wishing her all the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good news story about a Tgg
> Kiss of life given to drowning tortoise


Nice. 
Shall I post this on tortoises in the news ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> * Cuddles an armadillo *
> It's kinda lonely in here today


Yes, not even John. 
The armadillos are always grateful for a hug.
The hedgehogs are sad as they rarely get hugs.
Can't think why.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> Shall I post this on tortoises in the news ?


If you want to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Got a very busy day today, so might not be in here much. But love and hugs to all Roomies!


Have a good sort of busy day, Bee. 
Love and hugs to you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm pretty sure there are several he won't tell either!


Yup.
More than 50%, I expect!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy birthday to @Maitaimommy ! 
Hope you have a lovely day.
But don't forget to save us some cake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OLD PEOPLE
Save having to get a 'flu jab each year by not queuing outside the Post office every Tuesday morning in the pouring rain and freezing cold for an hour before it opens. They won't run out of money. It's not like the queue outside the butcher's shop during the war.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If you want to


Big Charlie's mum beat me to it.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just had the worst news about my next door neighbour. She's unlikely to come out of hospital. Her daughter contacted me this morning to ask if she wanted them to resuscitate her if things go critical again.
> 
> She really seemed to give up after her husband passed away earlier this year. It is so sad



Bad news. Some people die only a few months after their partners dead. It is really sad.
She ( your neighbour ) should have something to care for, that makes her life worthwhile to live. You know what I am thinking of: An animal.
How old is your neighbour and what is she suffering ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good news story about a Tgg
> Kiss of life given to drowning tortoise



Good news !
I would have done the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Tis another beautiful, if slightly Cold and Dark day in here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, not even John.
> The armadillos are always grateful for a hug.
> The hedgehogs are sad as they rarely get hugs.
> Can't think why.



I hug the hedgehogs too, by wearing my thick leather gloves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a good sort of busy day, Bee.
> Love and hugs to you, too.


Oooooopppppsssssssss!!!!!!
That should have said "Bea" or "Mooz."
Sorry. 
Thinking of busy bees, I guess.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR ! Good morning roommates, hedgehogs, armadillos and penguins.
No good morning for the meerkats !
Good morning Adam and all the other lovely people here !
Good morning world !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hug the hedgehogs too, by wearing my thick leather gloves.


I even hug the jellyfish. 
It hurts.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I even hug the jellyfish.
> It hurts.



Wear gloves. The jellyfish have a too woobly touch. I don`t like to hug them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wear gloves. The jellyfish have a too woobly touch. I don`t like to hug them.


Oh, poor jellyfish. 
But I won't hug the Leprechaun One-legged Pirate Substitute.
Not until he tells me where the real One-legged Pirate has gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off out to buy another potato before Bea throws a jellyfish at me for getting her name wrong. 
Oh, dear.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off out to buy another potato before Bea throws a jellyfish at me for getting her name wrong.
> Oh, dear.



Bea and Bee, the names are mostly equal.
I think she will forgive you that "fault".


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Bad news. Some people die only a few months after their partners dead. It is really sad.
> She ( your neighbour ) should have something to care for, that makes her life worthwhile to live. You know what I am thinking of: An animal.
> How old is your neighbour and what is she suffering ?


She's 71. Unfortunately she is also a heavy smoker that has lurched from chest infection to lung infection for a few months now. 

She's had scans etc and there's no cancer, but she wasn't particularly well before her husband died in March and has mostly been very poorly since. 

Her first grandchild was born in April and even that didn't seem to give her the need to cope. 

She has lost a lot of weight and there was nothing of her to start. She's a very petite 4'10" at the best of times.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura. I hope you are feeling well this evening.


Afternoon Sabine I'm ok thank u how is urself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> She's 71. Unfortunately she is also a heavy smoker that has lurched from chest infection to lung infection for a few months now.
> 
> She's had scans etc and there's no cancer, but she wasn't particularly well before her husband died in March and has mostly been very poorly since.
> 
> Her first grandchild was born in April and even that didn't seem to give her the need to cope.
> 
> She has lost a lot of weight and there was nothing of her to start. She's a very petite 4'10" at the best of times.


71's not old, nowadays, especially for a woman. I think you're right and she's just lost interest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon Sabine I'm ok thank u how is urself


Good afternoon, Laura.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bea and Bee, the names are mostly equal.
> I think she will forgive you that "fault".


I hope so.
I do get confused easily.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.


Afternoon how r u adam


----------



## JoesMum

Son made to Frankfurt from LAX, but the plane was held on the runway for nearly 45 minutes due to a massive storm. 

Luckily, his connection was also held, so he has made it on to the plane to Heathrow by the skin of his teeth. Hopefully his luggage has too!

We'll leave when we see this one has taken off


----------



## Laura1412

My Clyde @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon how r u adam


Hot. 
Just got back after buying *4* potatoes.
1 onion
1 tomato
Some lamb mince and chicken chunks. 
4 litres of milk.
A lettuce. 
Visit to bank for wifey. 
Now need to rest for the rest of the day.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot.
> Just got back after buying *4* potatoes.
> 1 onion
> 1 tomato
> Some lamb mince and chicken chunks.
> 4 litres of milk.
> A lettuce.
> Visit to bank for wifey.
> Now need to rest for the rest of the day.


Shopping in the heat is no good


----------



## Momof4

Good morning! 

I'm super sick and won't have the baby today so I'll be reading here most of the day unless I'm running to the toilet


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm super sick and won't have the baby today so I'll be reading here most of the day unless I'm running to the toilet



Sorry to hear that. Did you get the flu from the kids? I know you were at games over the week-end. Darned kids and their germs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> My Clyde @Tidgy's Dad


They're funny creatures and can sometimes decide they have a new "favourite place".
As long as he's not getting too hot and seems content, it should be fine, if you're worried, move him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Shopping in the heat is no good


It's the walk home, uphill in the direct sun that's the killer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm super sick and won't have the baby today so I'll be reading here most of the day unless I'm running to the toilet


Oh, dear! 
Sorry to hear that Kathy, though slightly too much information. 
I shall try to keep you entertained.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did you get the flu from the kids? I know you were at games over the week-end. Darned kids and their germs.


Good afternoon, Yvonne.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're funny creatures and can sometimes decide they have a new "favourite place".
> As long as he's not getting too hot and seems content, it should be fine, if you're worried, move him.


No he's seem jolly enough he spend all his time there bless him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TORTOISE OWNERS
Safely dispose of old UVB tube lights by simply inserting them carefully into a dead snake.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the walk home, uphill in the direct sun that's the killer.


Yea not good goin up hill carrying shopping get a glass of wine for your troubles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> No he's seem jolly enough he spend all his time there bless him


New happy place.
But watch the temps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yea not good goin up hill carrying shopping get a glass of wine for your troubles


Good plan ! 
You talked me into it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Got to go and wash Mr Adam's costume for "Esio Trot".
It got a bit sweaty the other day and he's nearly always in the same clothes in the book and i'll need the gear for tomorrow's shoot.
Today is more pet shop stuff. 
See you in a few minutes.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm super sick and won't have the baby today so I'll be reading here most of the day unless I'm running to the toilet


Oh dear.  Get well soon Kathy


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm super sick and won't have the baby today so I'll be reading here most of the day unless I'm running to the toilet


Hi Kathy,
Get well soon!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Son made to Frankfurt from LAX, but the plane was held on the runway for nearly 45 minutes due to a massive storm.
> 
> Luckily, his connection was also held, so he has made it on to the plane to Heathrow by the skin of his teeth. Hopefully his luggage has too!
> 
> We'll leave when we see this one has taken off


Hi Linda,
I'm sure his luggage will travel with him. I've heard airlines these days are really taking off and reaching new heights.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm back ! 
And wifey's gone to buy booze again. 
It's all she goes out for since we got back from Spain.


----------



## Kristoff

Our rent contract says no pets so I had to go out and get these:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Our rent contract says no pets so I had to go out and get these:
> View attachment 215632


Of course. 
As long as they're chipped and have captive bred certificates, i'm sure your landlord will understand.


----------



## johnandjade

greetings everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> greetings everyone!


Good afternoon, John! 
Hope you've been having a fun and productive time.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love your pictures (In Esio Trot). You're doing a great job!!


----------



## JoesMum

Son and friend successfully met. Now heading back to Kent on a very slow M25 motorway


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, I'm off out to buy another potato before Bea throws a jellyfish at me for getting her name wrong.
> Oh, dear.


Silly Adam! It doesn't bother me in the least!  What flavor jellyfish would you like thrown at you?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John!
> Hope you've been having a fun and productive time.




back to normal thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I just love your pictures (In Esio Trot). You're doing a great job!!


Thank you. 
Just did another photosession with wifey and Zac (who is a member here and looks after The Tidge when I'm away.)
One or two members have told me they've learned things as well, which is a bonus.
It's great fun to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Son and friend successfully met. Now heading back to Kent on a very slow M25 motorway


Safe journey! 
Love to all.
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Silly Adam! It doesn't bother me in the least!  What flavor jellyfish would you like thrown at you?


Errrrr.......
Are there any lime ones left ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> back to normal thanks


Hmmmmmm............
Is that a good thing ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAT LOVERS
Cats can be very costly in both food and vet's bills. Save a fortune by simply not having a cat and slashing your furniture with a Stanley knife.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam's mind was spinning like a wool spider (if they actually exist). Here, surely, was his big chance ! Grab it, he told himself. grab it quick!
"Mrs wifey," he said. " I do actually happen to know how to make tortoises grow faster, if that's really what you want."
"You do ?" she cried. "Oh, please tell me! Am I feeding him the wrong things?"
Yup, you are, thought Mr Adam, but he certainly wasn't going to tell her now............
" I worked in North Africa once," Mr Adam said. That's where all these tortoises in England come from, (not strictly true, not many Russian torts or Hermann's in Africa, for example.) and a Tuareg tribesman told me the secret. ( Tuaregs do know an awful lot of interesting stuff, as it happens).
"Tell me!" cried Mrs wifey, who seems to be crying all the time in this story. "I beg you to tell me, Mr Adam! I'll be your slave for life."
When he heard the words _your slave for life, _a little frisson of excitement swept through Mr Adam like a good Camembert.
"Wait there," he said "I'll have to go in and write something down for you."


Page 15


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Kristoff said:


> Our rent contract says no pets so I had to go out and get these:
> View attachment 215632


Torts aren't pets ! They are kids ! Ask my grandkids !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Torts aren't pets ! They are kids ! Ask my grandkids !


Quite right, Grandpa ! 
Tidgy is our daughter. (wifey and mine, not yours and mine!) 
Absolutely family.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hot.
> Just got back after buying *4* potatoes.
> 1 onion
> 1 tomato
> Some lamb mince and chicken chunks.
> 4 litres of milk.
> A lettuce.
> Visit to bank for wifey.
> Now need to rest for the rest of the day.



Oh, 4 potatoes is a lot. 
Good evening Adam. Saw another episode of the "Longmire" series and it was sad but marvelous.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm super sick and won't have the baby today so I'll be reading here most of the day unless I'm running to the toilet



Sending you good vibrations for a speedy recovery ! Poor Kathy !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, Grandpa !
> Tidgy is our daughter. (wifey and mine, not yours and mine!)
> Absolutely family.



Auuutsch, so I got 8 children of my own ? Oh my god .......


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Our rent contract says no pets so I had to go out and get these:
> View attachment 215632



Reptiles are not pets..... they are only reptile ( pets )
In Germany a rent contract can forbid cats and dogs, but no smaller pets like birds, guinea pigs, rabbits, rats and mice and even torts !


----------



## Bee62

Anybody here ????? Haaaaalllllooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Hi Kathy,
> Get well soon!




Thank you. I'm feeling a bit better. Still had errands to do and take my daughter to middle school orientation. Then, the orthodontist to start the process for braces. 

Yesterday I ordered groceries online because I knew I wasn't well. They should be here soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrr.......
> Are there any lime ones left ?


I think so- I'll fling one your way and see...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, 4 potatoes is a lot.
> Good evening Adam. Saw another episode of the "Longmire" series and it was sad but marvelous.


Good evening, Sabine. 
I've just watched my Doctor Who episode for the day, "Terminus" Part 2. Pretty good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Auuutsch, so I got 8 children of my own ? Oh my god .......


Yup.
Grandpa's family is enormous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think so- I'll fling one your way and see...


SPLAT ! ! !
Ouuuuuuuuchhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Yup, a lime flavoured one.
Yummy and ouchy at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TOUPEE WEARERS ! 
A duck placed on your head makes a warm and waterproof alternative to your usual syrup on those rainy days. For gentlemen with larger heads, try a small goose.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, Grandpa !
> Tidgy is our daughter. (wifey and mine, not yours and mine!)
> Absolutely family.


What just because I drink Bud and spend too much on my torts you won't have kids with me ! Shaking my head cause I'm hurt now !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Grandpa's family is enormous!


Yes ! It issss !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What just because I drink Bud and spend too much on my torts you won't have kids with me ! Shaking my head cause I'm hurt now !


Sorry, Gramps. 
I'd be happy to have your babies!


----------



## Bee62

Huhu..... back.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> I've just watched my Doctor Who episode for the day, "Terminus" Part 2. Pretty good.



I thought you know all episodes of Doctor Who ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I thought you know all episodes of Doctor Who ?


I do. 
But back in January 2016 I began to watch one episode each day, from the beginning in 1963. 
Now, 20 months and 593 episodes later, I'm up to 1983.
Still quite a way to go !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do.
> But back in January 2016 I began to watch one episode each day, from the beginning in 1963.
> Now, 20 months and 593 episodes later, I'm up to 1983.
> Still quite a way to go !



Hi and by.....
My bed is calling my name.
Tomorrow I have to get up early.... What a pity for a longsleeper like me ....
So I say Nos Da, good night and Gute Nacht to all.
Not to see and read you tomorrow again .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi and by.....
> My bed is calling my name.
> Tomorrow I have to get up early.... What a pity for a longsleeper like me ....
> So I say Nos Da, good night and Gute Nacht to all.
> Not to see and read you tomorrow again .....


Night, night, Bee. 
I also am up early tomorrow. 
Speak but not see tomorrow.
Gute nacht.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And yet another early night for me. 
I am becoming a sleeper! (someone who sleeps, not a big lump of wood on a railway line) .
Nos da, Roommates, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR DRIVERS !
Frozen chips forced into the air vents in your car provide instant and inexpensive air-conditioning during the summer months.


----------



## Killerrookie

Surprise~


----------



## Killerrookie

I miss Adam


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Surprise~





Killerrookie said:


> I miss Adam


And a nice surprise too! 

You did miss Adam (wretched time zones!) but he'll be back soon. 

How are you doing?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!



Two loads on the line, third load in the machine, fourth load waiting, smalls in the tumble dryer as I won't have enough pegs otherwise... anyone would think son had been away a long time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I miss Adam


Adam thanks you, Austin. 
Adam is here and very pleased to see you back, though sad that I missed you. 
How are things ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> View attachment 215678
> 
> Two loads on the line, third load in the machine, fourth load waiting, smalls in the tumble dryer as I won't have enough pegs otherwise... anyone would think son had been away a long time!


Golly !
Good morning, Linda. 
We used to call that "the roundy-roundy line".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates.
Nice and cool at the moment but you can see the thermometer heading upwards! 
Lesson for me in half an hour.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Nice and cool at the moment but you can see the thermometer heading upwards!
> Lesson for me in half an hour.


Good morning Adam. Online early today 

Did that lime jellyfish keep you awake?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Adam. Online early today
> 
> Did that lime jellyfish keep you awake?


I have found that stinging yourself with a lemon flavoured jellyfish seems to counter the effects of a lime one.
Now I need to find a strawberry one to cancel out the lemon one.
I'm usually up doing things at this time, but when I have a student, I settle into my corner and prepare mentally.
Haven't had many students over the summer, but they are drifting back now, so that i have a couple a day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CAR DRIVERS !
> Frozen chips forced into the air vents in your car provide instant and inexpensive air-conditioning during the summer months.


If you lived here, you'd both be a fan of automobiles and air conditioning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If you lived here, you'd both be a fan of automobiles and air conditioning.


And French fries, I expect. 
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And French fries, I expect.
> Good morning, Ed.


And blue jeans?
Good morning my far away friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And blue jeans?
> Good morning my far away friend.


No, I could never do the jeans thing. 
One step too far.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I could never do the jeans thing.
> One step too far.


I only own two pair of pants that aren't made of denim. One of those I got married wearing.
I also have some flaming lime green leather pants for the Kawasaki thing. But those don't count.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> View attachment 215678
> 
> Two loads on the line, third load in the machine, fourth load waiting, smalls in the tumble dryer as I won't have enough pegs otherwise... anyone would think son had been away a long time!



That looks like much of work !
Luckily the washing maschine was invented. Imagine you have to wash all these clothes by hand in a wash boiler !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only own two pair of pants that aren't made of denim. One of those I got married wearing.
> I also have some flaming lime green leather pants for the Kawasaki thing. But those don't count.


I think they do. 
I would wear those.
Pants means a different thing in the UK, so i now have an image of you wearing a selection of denim pants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That looks like much of work !


Good morning, ccl Bee. 
My student is twenty five minutes late. 
May have to dash any second.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they do.
> I would wear those.
> Pants means a different thing in the UK, so i now have an image of you wearing a selection of denim pants.


Pants, slacks, drawers, britches, trowsers..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For those of you who remember Donna and Turbo back a couple of years ago, she is back under the name Turbosmum on the Intro thread. 
Lots of our friends are returning !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The fish pond is coming right along. But i've spent so much time farting around with it that I've encountered a tragedy........I found a perfectly formed and perfectly dead baby Redfoot hatchling in my incubator.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, ccl Bee.
> My student is twenty five minutes late.
> May have to dash any second.



Fine that your student is late. Time to have a small talk.
Goooood moooorning Adam !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pants, slacks, drawers, britches, trowsers..............


Strides in Oz.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For those of you who remember Donna and Turbo back a couple of years ago, she is back under the name Turbosmum on the Intro thread.
> Lots of our friends are returning !


Maybe @Yvonne G can return her to her previous status?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Time to pop over to Ebay to spend some more money.
Has @Lyn W been around?
I didn't see any posts from her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The fish pond is coming right along. But i've spent so much time farting around with it that I've encountered a tragedy........I found a perfectly formed and perfectly dead baby Redfoot hatchling in my incubator.


Oh, no! 
Poor thing. 
But glad the pond is working out well.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The fish pond is coming right along. But i've spent so much time farting around with it that I've encountered a tragedy........I found a perfectly formed and perfectly dead baby Redfoot hatchling in my incubator.



Oh, that is very sad. Why is the baby dead ? Has it hatched and you forgot to look after him ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Fine that your student is late. Time to have a small talk.
> Goooood moooorning Adam !


Yes, wifey's student also half an hour late. 
This is Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe @Yvonne G can return her to her previous status?


Yes, I have suggested this to Donna.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I almost forgot. According to my D.R.O.P. paperwork, I retire a year from today. 
Hello cheese sandwiches.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that is very sad. Why is the baby dead ? Has it hatched and you forgot to look after him ?


Yes. He was alive and I didn't tend to him. Very bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Time to pop over to Ebay to spend some more money.
> Has @Lyn W been around?
> I didn't see any posts from her.


John e-mailed her a few days back. 
He got a reply a few days later.
She and Lola are fine, but her naughty computer has finally gone West. 
She says she'll be back with us asap. 
Don't spend all your money!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, wifey's student also half an hour late.
> This is Morocco.



They stuck in the traffic ..... Too much camels on the street ....
I ate a clown, ate a clown .....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> Poor thing.
> But glad the pond is working out well.


There are six others from that date that I am now looking at very closely. And my closed chamber will be back in operation in a day or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I almost forgot. According to my D.R.O.P. paperwork, I retire a year from today.
> Hello cheese sandwiches.


Yyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheese sarnies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Retirement !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You'll love it, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> They stuck in the traffic ..... Too much camels on the street ....
> I ate a clown, ate a clown .....


I ate a camel. 
Lots of them.
So there are no camels in Fes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are six others from that date that I am now looking at very closely. And my closed chamber will be back in operation in a day or two.


Let's hope the others make it.
More for you to shift.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

UNDER-AGE KIDS
Can't get served in a pub or bar ? (good).
Simply eat 20 apples and half a bag of sugar, then sit back and eat nothing for two weeks.
Hey presto !
The contents of your stomach will have fermented into a belly full of cider, and you'll be instantly hammered.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> UNDER-AGE KIDS
> Can't get served in a pub or bar ? (good).
> Simply eat 20 apples and half a bag of sugar, then sit back and eat nothing for two weeks.
> Hey presto !
> The contents of your stomach will have fermented into a belly full of cider, and you'll be instantly hammered.



Oh no ! 

That will make them look like .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no !
> 
> That will make them look like .....


That's the idea.
Hmmmmmm.
I don't think either student is coming. And they haven't bothered to ring.
It happens so often, but even after 12 years, it still makes me angry. 
Still, they pay for the time.
But I have to go out to get pop for wifey instead.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's the idea.
> Hmmmmmm.
> I don't think either student is coming. And they haven't bothered to ring.
> It happens so often, but even after 12 years, it still makes me angry.
> Still, they pay for the time.
> But I have to go out to get pop for wifey instead.



You don`t know how often and how long I must wait for my customs when they bring their cat to me. Most of them are late and they don`t pay my time while I am waiting. 
I makes my angry too !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t know how often and how long I must wait for my customs when they bring their cat to me. Most of them are late and they don`t pay my time while I am waiting.
> I makes my angry too !


Yes, let's have an angry day, people.
What makes you angry, folks ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yesterday, when i was potato hunting, i was walking through the medina when a man overtook me, moved in front of me and just slowed down. 
So either I have to slow down or bosh into him.
I used to slow but it annoys me so much that i now just keep walking at the same pace.
So the guy yesterday, I trod on the back of his sandal and it came off. He gave me a glare but I gave him a fierce look and some choice words in Arabic and he looked away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

They have a pair of cockatiels in the apartment next door. 
The male is always singing. 
Early in the morning it's gentle and sweet, but as the day progresses it gets louder and more raucous. Makes watching TV or even reading nearly impossible. 
Wretched bird !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SUPERMARKET SHOPPERS
Prevent multinational supermarkets from knowing everything about you by simply filling your shopping trolley with dozens of items that you don't need or want.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We don't have air-conditioning.
wifey has a revolving cooling tower that acts like a sort of high-powered fan. 
It said 'silent' on the box.
No it blinking isn't! 
It's like a blooming motorbike revving in the middle of my living room !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yesterday, when i was potato hunting, i was walking through the medina when a man overtook me, moved in front of me and just slowed down.
> So either I have to slow down or bosh into him.
> I used to slow but it annoys me so much that i now just keep walking at the same pace.
> So the guy yesterday, I trod on the back of his sandal and it came off. He gave me a glare but I gave him a fierce look and some choice words in Arabic and he looked away.



Sounds to me what car drivers often do: Overtake someone and than slow down. That`s the way accidents happens. Afterwards some car drivers speak to each other in a language that may sound Arabic but isn`t ........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sounds to me what car drivers often do: Overtake someone and than slow down. That`s the way accidents happens. Afterwards some car drivers speak to each other in a language that may sound Arabic but isn`t ........


Indeed, some car drivers do this, too.
I can swear in many languages.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They have a pair of cockatiels in the apartment next door.
> The male is always singing.
> Early in the morning it's gentle and sweet, but as the day progresses it gets louder and more raucous. Makes watching TV or even reading nearly impossible.
> Wretched bird !



Put your radio in a window and try which one is louder: the birds or your radio.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Put your radio in a window and try which one is louder: the birds or your radio.


I think the bird would win ! 
And it joins in with tunes. 
Well, it thinks it does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out for pop. 
Back in 10.


----------



## Bee62

It makes me very angry that my neighbours don`t take care about three of my cats that often cross our little street or just sit on the warm asphalt. The neighbours drive their cars so fast that I have always fear that they run over a cat.
People are often so stupid that I want to beat them until they comprehend they are not alone on earth !!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Out too. Back in half an hour I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Down the shop. 
Moroccan man with about six small children just chatting to the shopkeeper. 
Blocking the way to the counter completely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I bought
1 litre of Poms. (fizzy apple drink).
1 Sprite.
1 Coca Cola
1 Scweppes Citron 'lemon drink'.
6 eggs
1 bottle of bleach.
Double pack of kitchen paper.
Tin of sweetcorn.
Tin of tomato purée
2 litres milk. 
Knackered again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And now wifey is moaning because I got too small a tin of sweetcorn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kevin.
@tortdad
Don't know if you remember Donna and Turbo from chat a couple of years back.
She's back under the name Turbo'smom in the intro thread if you'd like to say hello.
Just to let you know.


----------



## tortdad

Glad to have her back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> Glad to have her back


Me too !


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

I'm gradually conquering the mountain of laundry. Fortunately it's warm and sunny with a good breeze for drying stuff today. 

I've cut our lawn and the two next door. And now I'm trying to work out what shopping I need. No potatoes needed... Adam's list didn't help 

I'm trying to ignore the ironing - none of it from son's travels - that does make me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I'm gradually conquering the mountain of laundry. Fortunately it's warm and sunny with a good breeze for drying stuff today.
> 
> I've cut our lawn and the two next door. And now I'm trying to work out what shopping I need. No potatoes needed... Adam's list didn't help
> 
> I'm trying to ignore the ironing - none of it from son's travels - that does make me


I quite like ironing. 
Wish I could get yours done for you. 
No potatoes for me today, either!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In a couple of minutes Mr Adam was back on the balcony with a sheet of paper in his hand. "i'm going to lower it to you on a bit of odd ropey thing," he said, "or it might blow away. Here it comes."










Page 16


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KITCHEN TIP
Put your microwave oven or popty-ping on a shelf inside your freezer. That way it will be able to freeze food as well as heat it up.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> popty-ping


That word of @Lyn W's has joined your vocabulary too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That word of @Lyn W's has joined your vocabulary too


Yup, the Cold Dark Room likes to absorb good words.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey likes chips, mash, roast and boiled potatoes, etc.( but not all at the same time). I do too.
> But it is usually very hot here, my lungs are bad and the market is a moderate walk away and the return voyage is uphill.
> So I tend to buy just one or two potatoes at a time because they are heavy.




Thanks....actually I grow and eat potatoes often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks....actually I grow and eat potatoes often.


Hi, Maggie. 
I used to grow my own back in the UK, yuuuuuuuuuummmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But I don't have the garden space here.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The fish pond is coming right along. But i've spent so much time farting around with it that I've encountered a tragedy........I found a perfectly formed and perfectly dead baby Redfoot hatchling in my incubator.


So sorry.


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Adam! Killerrookie (I forgot his real name) popped in last night! You might give him a shout!  @Tidgy'sdad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Adam! Killerrookie (I forgot his real name) popped in last night! You might give him a shout!  @Tidgy'sdad


Good morning, Mooz or Bea but not Bee. 
Yup, I saw.
And replied. 
But you're right! 
@Killerrookie 
Austin, how the devil are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student due in 5 minutes.
And this one will come. 
But maybe a few minutes late.


----------



## Moozillion

QUESTION: HOW DO THE QUEEN'S BELOVED PETS TRAVEL?

ANSWER:


----------



## Moozillion

The upcoming Solar Eclipse here in the US is quite the topic of conversation almost everywhere. I even have a friend who is taking her hubby on a 2-day drive to the area of totality so they can experience the whole thing!!!

I found this silly game on Facebook, and thought I would post it here if anybody wants to try it!

According to this, my Solar Eclipse Identity is Angel of Sacred Truth!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just happen to be a "ruler of radical compassion," but we all already knew that, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> QUESTION: HOW DO THE QUEEN'S BELOVED PETS TRAVEL?
> 
> ANSWER:
> View attachment 215724


Hmmmmmmmm....................


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I just happen to be a "ruler of radical compassion," but we all already knew that, right?


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The upcoming Solar Eclipse here in the US is quite the topic of conversation almost everywhere. I even have a friend who is taking her hubby on a 2-day drive to the area of totality so they can experience the whole thing!!!
> 
> I found this silly game on Facebook, and thought I would post it here if anybody wants to try it!
> 
> According to this, my Solar Eclipse Identity is Angel of Sacred Truth!
> 
> View attachment 215726


I am a Demon of Reasonable Dung. 
Apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I just happen to be a "ruler of radical compassion," but we all already knew that, right?


Right.
(ahem)
Hello, Yvonne.
Did you see that Donna and Turbo as was, old friend from Chat has returned? Could't find old account and has a new one in introductions under Turbo'smom. She may want them combined ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a Demon of Reasonable Dung.
> Apparently.


No, you're not!!! You made that up!


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> And a nice surprise too!
> 
> You did miss Adam (wretched time zones!) but he'll be back soon.
> 
> How are you doing?


I'm doing great! How are you?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adam thanks you, Austin.
> Adam is here and very pleased to see you back, though sad that I missed you.
> How are things ?


Things are going great and there's a lot we need to catch up on. So much has happen since we last spoken. For the good though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, you're not!!! You made that up!


Errrrrr, yes, I did. 
But I like it better than Angel of Radiant Excellence.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Things are going great and there's a lot we need to catch up on. So much has happen since we last spoken. For the good though!


Most excellent ! 
Tell us !
Tell us ! 
Tell us !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GOOD IDEA
Make chocolate flavour toothpaste by eating a Mars Bar whilst brushing your teeth.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most excellent !
> Tell us !
> Tell us !
> Tell us !


Managed to get my GED and get though that messy situation I was in. 
Now have a job with a roofing company that gives me amazing pay. Thanks to mom knowing the owner and working there.
After two years of working I plan to move to Chicago for personal reasons. 
So far I'm having fun. I'm not stressed working and my life is great.


----------



## Killerrookie

Also my Pixie Frog makes this croaking noise when I try to pick it up. Does this mean it's possibly a male? I'm horrible with identifying genders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Managed to get my GED and get though that messy situation I was in.
> Now have a job with a roofing company that gives me amazing pay. Thanks to mom knowing the owner and working there.
> After two years of working I plan to move to Chicago for personal reasons.
> So far I'm having fun. I'm not stressed working and my life is great.


Splendid. 
Well done you! 
I used to do telesales selling roofing, guttering and fascias, so I know a little about it. 
Life's good, isn't it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Also my Pixie Frog makes this croaking noise when I try to pick it up. Does this mean it's possibly a male? I'm horrible with identifying genders.


I don't know. 
I do know the males make noises, but not sure if females do as well.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid.
> Well done you!
> I used to do telesales selling roofing, guttering and fascias, so I know a little about it.
> Life's good, isn't it ?


It's splendid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It's splendid


Have some cheese.
You deserve it.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have some cheese.
> You deserve it.


Actually have a bunch in the fridge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Actually have a bunch in the fridge.


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Wise man.
Did any of your millipedes make it in the end ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> Wise man.
> Did any of your millipedes make it in the end ?


The two Florida Millipedes died. I don't know why? The Desert Millipede is fine though.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I ate a camel.
> Lots of them.
> So there are no camels in Fes.


I bought camel meat in Saudi, but after cooking it for hours, it felt spongy and I didn't eat it.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I'm gradually conquering the mountain of laundry. Fortunately it's warm and sunny with a good breeze for drying stuff today.
> 
> I've cut our lawn and the two next door. And now I'm trying to work out what shopping I need. No potatoes needed... Adam's list didn't help
> 
> I'm trying to ignore the ironing - none of it from son's travels - that does make me


I hate ironing. If I buy clothing that needs ironing, it likely never gets worn after the first wash.
Aren't your son's jeans going to end up really stiff drying on the line?


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a couple of minutes Mr Adam was back on the balcony with a sheet of paper in his hand. "i'm going to lower it to you on a bit of odd ropey thing," he said, "or it might blow away. Here it comes."
> 
> View attachment 215712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 16


The suspense is building!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I bought camel meat in Saudi, but after cooking it for hours, it felt spongy and I didn't eat it.


Most of the camels sold for food in Saudi actually come from Australia ! Tis true. 
The Saudi camels are all of famous blood lines; lineages and good stock, so they mostly eat very old camels or ones from Australia. 
You probably got an old one. 
The Saudi's also import lots of sand from Australia for building work as Saudi sand is of the wrong type !


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> The fish pond is coming right along. But i've spent so much time farting around with it that I've encountered a tragedy........I found a perfectly formed and perfectly dead baby Redfoot hatchling in my incubator.




 that's so sad.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most of the camels sold for food in Saudi actually come from Australia ! Tis true.
> The Saudi camels are all of famous blood lines; lineages and good stock, so they mostly eat very old camels or ones from Australia.
> You probably got an old one.
> The Saudi's also import lots of sand from Australia for building work as Saudi sand is of the wrong type !


That's what we were thinking. 
We got lamb from Australia in Arabia.
The most common building material in Saudi Arabia is marble. It is easier to come by than wood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> The suspense is building!


I thank you.
Another load of photos done tonight for three more pages later in the story.
Tis such fun.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> The upcoming Solar Eclipse here in the US is quite the topic of conversation almost everywhere. I even have a friend who is taking her hubby on a 2-day drive to the area of totality so they can experience the whole thing!!!
> 
> I found this silly game on Facebook, and thought I would post it here if anybody wants to try it!
> 
> According to this, my Solar Eclipse Identity is Angel of Sacred Truth!
> 
> View attachment 215726


Guardian of Divine Revolution ... this Guardian malarkey goes with being a mod, right? (I am one elsewhere)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> that's so sad.


Good evening, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.


Good evening, ccl Bee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> That's what we were thinking.
> We got lamb from Australia in Arabia.
> The most common building material in Saudi Arabia is marble. It is easier to come by than wood.


Yup.
We're lucky here, plenty of lamb, wood and camels! 
Not sure whether we import the right kind of sand.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> Aren't your son's jeans going to end up really stiff drying on the line?


Doesn't seem to be a problem. He's 21. If he doesn't like it then he can do them himself. 

I line dry my jeans too. A little fabric conditioner in the rinse water on the machine works wonders... and we have a water softener to help with our ridiculously hard water which helps too. 

If we didn't have the water softener our plumbing would seize up completely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Guardian of Divine Revolution ... this Guardian malarkey goes with being a mod, right? (I am one elsewhere)


Or you're a Guardian reader ?
Somehow, I doubt it. 
Good evening, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Our Volvo is sick. It passed the service and MOT test, but updating the satnav map has failed and we kind of need it from Friday. 

It's back in with the dealer who's had to call head office in Sweden about the problem. They're saying the dealer has to wipe the map and try installing one of Israel ... which isn't much help, but is smaller than the 18 Gigabyte Europe one so will fail or work quicker.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or you're a Guardian reader ?
> Somehow, I doubt it.
> Good evening, Linda!


I do read the Guardian online, but the paper we have delivered is The Times. I guess you probably worked that out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TATTOO TIP
Don't waste hundreds of pounds having that tattoo of an ex-girlfriend's name removed from your arm by laser surgery. 
Simply give your new girlfriend £51 so that she can have her name changed legally by deed poll to the one on the tattoo.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, ccl Bee!



Good evening Adam, the crazy cat lady is very sad.
Today I`ve lost one of my cats. Her name was Angie. She was unhealthy for a longer time. I think she have had cancer in her intestine. 
Yesterday she got a bad diarrhea and today I found her very sick and weak.
My VET and I decided to euthanize her. There was no hope....
I`ve burried her in my garden. Poor little one...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Our Volvo is sick. It passed the service and MOT test, but updating the satnav map has failed and we kind of need it from Friday.
> 
> It's back in with the dealer who's had to call head office in Sweden about the problem. They're saying the dealer has to wipe the map and try installing one of Israel ... which isn't much help, but is smaller than the 18 Gigabyte Europe one so will fail or work quicker.


Goodness ! How annoying. 
Might be easier to go and live in Israel. It's quite nice at this time of year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I do read the Guardian online, but the paper we have delivered is The Times. I guess you probably worked that out.


It was a fairly safe bet. 
or maybe The Telegraph.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, the crazy cat lady is very sad.
> Today I`ve lost one of my cats. Her name was Angie. She was unhealthy for a longer time. I think she have had cancer in her intestine.
> Yesterday she got a bad diarrhea and today I found her very sick and weak.
> My VET and I decided to euthanize her. There was no hope....
> I`ve burried her in my garden. Poor little one...


Oh, Sabine! 
I am very sorry for your loss, but you did the right thing. 
Sometimes it's kinder to end the pain. 
I know you would have given Angie a good life.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Sabine!
> I am very sorry for your loss, but you did the right thing.
> Sometimes it's kinder to end the pain.
> I know you would have given Angie a good life.



I know Adam. It was better for her to let her go. Angie was 12 years old and she lived with me at her age of 5 months.
She was a kind and friendly cat and she overlived 3 of her cat "friends" wo where older than she.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know Adam. It was better for her to let her go. Angie was 12 years old and she lived with me at her age of 5 months.
> She was a kind and friendly cat and she overlived 3 of her cat "friends" wo where older than she.


Bless her.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless her.



She is on her way over the Rainbow Bridge to meet her cat friends on the other side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> She is on her way over the Rainbow Bridge to meet her cat friends on the other side.


Yes !
I first saw Rainbow Bridge on here, rewritten for tortoises. 
It made me cry. 
Beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes !
> I first saw Rainbow Bridge on here, rewritten for tortoises.
> It made me cry.
> Beautiful.



The rainbow bridge is for all pets and for their owners too...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The rainbow bridge is for all pets and for their owners too...


I know, that was just the first time i saw it. 
It conjured such great images in my imagination.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know, that was just the first time i saw it.
> It conjured such great images in my imagination.



Yes it does, and when the next days there will be a rainbow in the sky, I think of my Angie and that she is on her way to heaven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I feel sad now.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> I know Adam. It was better for her to let her go. Angie was 12 years old and she lived with me at her age of 5 months.
> She was a kind and friendly cat and she overlived 3 of her cat "friends" wo where older than she.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel sad now.



Sorry for making you sad. I`ve been in that situation for so many times before because I own so many cats but I will never get used to it. But it is good to talk about it, but I don`t want to make you feel sad.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> I'm so sorry.



Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for making you sad. I been in that situation for so many times before because I own so many cats but I will never get used to it. But it is good to talk about it, but I don`t want to make you feel sad.


No, i'm glad you can talk about it here. 
Hopefully it helps and is therapeutic, but when my friends are sad, I feel sad too. 
The Cold Dark Room is a place where we share our joys and sorrows.


----------



## Bee62

Let`s talk about another theme. It is o.k.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Let`s talk about another theme. It is o.k.


Errrr, Okay. 
Badgers ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrr, Okay.
> Badgers ?



Pardon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ?


----------



## Bee62

Aha, these guys are badgers. O.K.
You want to talk about them ? Why ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Aha, these guys are badgers. O.K.
> You want to talk about them ? Why ?


Because they are nice. 
I rather like badgers.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because they are nice.
> I rather like badgers.


You might like them, but they are not nice. Not really....
They are wild and can be agressive. But they avoid people wherever they can.


----------



## Bee62

I hate gnats !! Sorry for this "eruption" but the whole evening I am stung by nasty gnats !!
It is enough ! My legs are no blood stations !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The pond ad of today.
I got the stone and masonry work is mostly done and the liner is in.
However, after I finished with the mortar, it rained and washed a lot of silt into the pond.
Now I'm not sure how to get it out. So tomorrow I'm going to fire up the pumps and filter and try to get the silt into suspension and suck it up. Then clean the filter prior to setting it all up for good.


----------



## Killerrookie

ZEROPILOT said:


> The pond ad of today.
> I got the stone and masonry work is mostly done and the liner is in.
> However, after I finished with the mortar, it rained and washed a lot of silt into the pond.
> Now I'm not sure how to get it out. So tomorrow I'm going to fire up the pumps and filter and try to get the silt into suspension and suck it up. Then clean the filter prior to setting it all up for good.


Did you make that pond?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes.
The old one was looking ragged.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm rebuilding the whole area.


----------



## Killerrookie

Is it easy to do? I want to make one later in the future for a reptile I want.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You might like them, but they are not nice. Not really....
> They are wild and can be agressive. But they avoid people wherever they can.


You are right, but they're very pretty and I have watched them playing at night. 
And they are terribly good at ping pong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hate gnats !! Sorry for this "eruption" but the whole evening I am stung by nasty gnats !!
> It is enough ! My legs are no blood stations !


You could do with some bats. 
Naughty gnats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The pond ad of today.
> I got the stone and masonry work is mostly done and the liner is in.
> However, after I finished with the mortar, it rained and washed a lot of silt into the pond.
> Now I'm not sure how to get it out. So tomorrow I'm going to fire up the pumps and filter and try to get the silt into suspension and suck it up. Then clean the filter prior to setting it all up for good.


Looking good, despite the silt. 
Good evening, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Is it easy to do? I want to make one later in the future for a reptile I want.


Which reptile ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are right, but they're very pretty and I have watched them playing at night.
> And they are terribly good at ping pong.


Good in ping-pong? Let them play, but not too loud. I am tired and soon will go to sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good in ping-pong? Let them play, but not too loud. I am tired and soon will go to sleep.


I will ask them to keep it down. 
But they tend to play all night. 
Perhaps we could use soft foam balls.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could do with some bats.
> Naughty gnats.



I`ll go to bed and crawl under the blanket. There I will hide myself against any gnats...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ll go to bed and crawl under the blanket. There I will hide myself against any gnats...


It's too hot for sheets here.
We just get bitten.
wifey, mainly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's too hot for sheets here.
> We just get bitten.
> wifey, mainly.



Nasty vampires ! I`ll try garlic !


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which reptile ?


Dwarf Caiman


----------



## Bee62

Good night Adam, it was a sad day for me.
Better speak tomorrow. My body needs it`s rest.
Sleep well, later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nasty vampires ! I`ll try garlic !


Yuuuuuuuuuummyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Probably would help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Dwarf Caiman


Wow! 
Aren't they terribly expensive ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Adam, it was a sad day for me.
> Better speak tomorrow. My body needs it`s rest.
> Sleep well, later.


Night night, Bee, hope you feel better in the morning.
And that you don't get bitten too much. 
Laila saida.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wow!
> Aren't they terribly expensive ?


Surprisingly cheap for such a dangerous animal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LADIES
Stab a centipede up the bottom with a cocktail stick. Hey presto! An inexpensive mascara brush !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, the crazy cat lady is very sad.
> Today I`ve lost one of my cats. Her name was Angie. She was unhealthy for a longer time. I think she have had cancer in her intestine.
> Yesterday she got a bad diarrhea and today I found her very sick and weak.
> My VET and I decided to euthanize her. There was no hope....
> I`ve burried her in my garden. Poor little one...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The pond ad of today.
> I got the stone and masonry work is mostly done and the liner is in.
> However, after I finished with the mortar, it rained and washed a lot of silt into the pond.
> Now I'm not sure how to get it out. So tomorrow I'm going to fire up the pumps and filter and try to get the silt into suspension and suck it up. Then clean the filter prior to setting it all up for good.


WOW!!!! That looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> LADIES
> Stab a centipede up the bottom with a cocktail stick. Hey presto! An inexpensive mascara brush !


 Oh, MY!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!!


Try it. 
It might work.
Tell me the results.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night all you lovely Roommates! 
Tomorrow I have to try to find a telephone directory. 
All will be revealed. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try it.
> It might work.
> Tell me the results.


I think not!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TATTOO TIP
> Don't waste hundreds of pounds having that tattoo of an ex-girlfriend's name removed from your arm by laser surgery.
> Simply give your new girlfriend £51 so that she can have her name changed legally by deed poll to the one on the tattoo.




i only need a little dot removed from mine and jade symbol becomes the symbol for king


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


>





free the badger


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! 

sorry to read about your cat bee  .

great job on the pond ed!  


at the doctors this morning:/


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> The fish pond is coming right along. But i've spent so much time farting around with it that I've encountered a tragedy........I found a perfectly formed and perfectly dead baby Redfoot hatchling in my incubator.


Oh no. So sorry, Ed. Accidents happen, even in nature. :/


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, the crazy cat lady is very sad.
> Today I`ve lost one of my cats. Her name was Angie. She was unhealthy for a longer time. I think she have had cancer in her intestine.
> Yesterday she got a bad diarrhea and today I found her very sick and weak.
> My VET and I decided to euthanize her. There was no hope....
> I`ve burried her in my garden. Poor little one...


So sorry, Bee! It's hard to lose loved ones, even if you knew it was coming.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> LADIES
> Stab a centipede up the bottom with a cocktail stick. Hey presto! An inexpensive mascara brush !


Yikes!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!
> 
> sorry to read about your cat bee  .
> 
> great job on the pond ed!
> 
> 
> at the doctors this morning:/


Good morning, John! Are you ok?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> The pond ad of today.
> I got the stone and masonry work is mostly done and the liner is in.
> However, after I finished with the mortar, it rained and washed a lot of silt into the pond.
> Now I'm not sure how to get it out. So tomorrow I'm going to fire up the pumps and filter and try to get the silt into suspension and suck it up. Then clean the filter prior to setting it all up for good.


Oh Ed! You're fishing for compliments here.  Fantastic job!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John! Are you ok?




allo!!! how are you? 

yeah, nothing major, just need an MOT every couple of months.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> QUESTION: HOW DO THE QUEEN'S BELOVED PETS TRAVEL?
> 
> ANSWER:
> View attachment 215724


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> allo!!! how are you?
> 
> yeah, nothing major, just need an MOT every couple of months.


I'm fine. Enjoying my time in Denmark so far. Was very much looking forward to a trip to Scotland in October (hubby has a conference there), but looking at our finances, hubby will probably have to go alone.


----------



## johnandjade

happy pills cut down, need to be weened off them. more cream for my shell rot, pain clinic for the wrist and the best bit... surgeons for my toe, it's looking like it's getting chopped off!


----------



## Kristoff

Big Charlie said:


> I bought camel meat in Saudi, but after cooking it for hours, it felt spongy and I didn't eat it.


Speaking of camels, this is Abu, who kicked off the autumn program at the library here (and trampled on it too). And ate all the flowers and a fruit tree in the garden. (Maybe they shouldn't have brought a camel to a library after all). 
The little thing between the humps is my daughter.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> happy pills cut down, need to be weened off them. more cream for my shell rot, pain clinic for the wrist and the best bit... surgeons for my toe, it's looking like it's getting chopped off!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was a fairly safe bet.
> or maybe The Telegraph.


Not the Telegraph. Too annoying these days. We read the Independent for years, but that is online only now.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, the crazy cat lady is very sad.
> Today I`ve lost one of my cats. Her name was Angie. She was unhealthy for a longer time. I think she have had cancer in her intestine.
> Yesterday she got a bad diarrhea and today I found her very sick and weak.
> My VET and I decided to euthanize her. There was no hope....
> I`ve burried her in my garden. Poor little one...


So sorry to hear she's gone over the Rainbow Bridge, Sabine 

Electronic hugs from me


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's a miserable wet day today. 

I hope your appointment with the doctor goes OK John


----------



## JoesMum

And I just received the news that my neighbour passed away in hospital overnight  

Struggling to process this at the moment. So sad. She was widowed in March.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!
> 
> sorry to read about your cat bee  .
> 
> great job on the pond ed!
> 
> 
> at the doctors this morning:/


Good morning, John ! 
Good luck at the doctor's. 
i'm waiting patiently for another student not to show up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yikes!


Fancy trying it, Lena ?
Strangely, Bee has refused. 
Good morning !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of camels, this is Abu, who kicked off the autumn program at the library here (and trampled on it too). And ate all the flowers and a fruit tree in the garden. (Maybe they shouldn't have brought a camel to a library after all).
> The little thing between the humps is my daughter.
> View attachment 215778


Boooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Minus points ! !
But I must admit that's pretty funny and a fairly nice looking camel. 
Did you eat it after ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not the Telegraph. Too annoying these days. We read the Independent for years, but that is online only now.


The Independent not available in hard copy, as a broadsheet ?
That was my second favourite !
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And I just received the news that my neighbour passed away in hospital overnight
> 
> Struggling to process this at the moment. So sad. She was widowed in March.


I am sorry about your neighbour, Linda.
But probably not a big surprise, she'd stopped fighting it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PICNICKERS! 
Half fill the tyres of your car with milk and a little salt. When you arrive, hey presto ! Lashings of freshly churned butter for your scones.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh Ed! You're fishing for compliments here.  Fantastic job!


There will be absolutely NO fishing.
A hook could tear the pond liner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> There will be absolutely NO fishing.
> A hook could tear the pond liner


You're not even going to put one of those lovely gnomes with a fishing rod next to the pond ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're not even going to put one of those lovely gnomes with a fishing rod next to the pond ?


No.
And I'll shoot anyone who tries


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> And I'll shoot anyone who tries


Yes, I agree.


----------



## JoesMum

Got our Volvo back ... and the satnav is fixed! 

It turns out that what the dealer didn't know was that you must use a 32GB USB flash drive for the update. 

Mine, and the one the dealer had, was 64GB. This didn't work and corrupted the satnav in the process. 

It was only after they'd made several calls to their head office in Sweden that this little nugget of information appeared. 

The bonuses: we weren't charged for sorting it out  and we now have a free map of Israel installed should we ever decide to take the car there! (They tested it with that as it's a smaller download)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Got our Volvo back ... and the satnav is fixed!
> 
> It turns out that what the dealer didn't know was that you must use a 32GB USB flash drive for the update.
> 
> Mine, and the one the dealer had, was 64GB. This didn't work and corrupted the satnav in the process.
> 
> It was only after they'd made several calls to their head office in Sweden that this little nugget of information appeared.
> 
> The bonuses: we weren't charged for sorting it out  and we now have a free map of Israel installed should we ever decide to take the car there! (They tested it with that as it's a smaller download)


Most splendid! 
So you don't actually have to move to Israel now. 
They should have given you a nice map of Sweden, too.
Tis a lovely place. (in summer).


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid!
> So you don't actually have to move to Israel now.
> They should have given you a nice map of Sweden, too.
> Tis a lovely place. (in summer).


We have Sweden included in the European Map it should have 

I have been to Stockholm and loved it. 

I want to spend more time in Scandinavia - to see fjords and stuff - but JoesDad isn't too fond of the cold and is taking some persuading. I've been on about it for years and then a couple of months ago he told me I hadn't mentioned it before


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have Sweden included in the European Map it should have
> 
> I have been to Stockholm and loved it.
> 
> I want to spend more time in Scandinavia - to see fjords and stuff - but JoesDad isn't too fond of the cold and is taking some persuading. I've been on about it for years and then a couple of months ago he told me I hadn't mentioned it before


No, i'm the same, hate the cold, but the summers can be lovely. I love all the Scandinavian countries, but couldn't live there in winter. Also they're often quite expensive.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> So sorry for your loss.



Thank you Bea.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!
> 
> sorry to read about your cat bee  .
> 
> great job on the pond ed!
> 
> 
> at the doctors this morning:/



Thank you John.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> So sorry, Bee! It's hard to lose loved ones, even if you knew it was coming.



Thank you Lena. 
Yes, it is sad for me but better for my little sick Angie. Her dead was easy, qick and without pain and fear.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I'm fine. Enjoying my time in Denmark so far. Was very much looking forward to a trip to Scotland in October (hubby has a conference there), but looking at our finances, hubby will probably have to go alone.



A trip to Germany would be cheaper .....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of camels, this is Abu, who kicked off the autumn program at the library here (and trampled on it too). And ate all the flowers and a fruit tree in the garden. (Maybe they shouldn't have brought a camel to a library after all).
> The little thing between the humps is my daughter.
> View attachment 215778



Cute ! Not the camel but your daughter !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> happy pills cut down, need to be weened off them. more cream for my shell rot, pain clinic for the wrist and the best bit... surgeons for my toe, it's looking like it's getting chopped off!



Hello John, it sounds to me that you need a allround inspection and repair. Poor fellow !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So sorry to hear she's gone over the Rainbow Bridge, Sabine
> 
> Electronic hugs from me



Thank you Linda. I appreciate your electronic hugs. Thanks.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And I just received the news that my neighbour passed away in hospital overnight
> 
> Struggling to process this at the moment. So sad. She was widowed in March.


So sorry to hear this.  
Sending you electronic hugs.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And I just received the news that my neighbour passed away in hospital overnight
> 
> Struggling to process this at the moment. So sad. She was widowed in March.



Sorry to hear this. That is really sad. 
Seems that she wants to be together again with her hubby .... I think there is a rainbow bridge for people too.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of camels, this is Abu, who kicked off the autumn program at the library here (and trampled on it too). And ate all the flowers and a fruit tree in the garden. (Maybe they shouldn't have brought a camel to a library after all).
> The little thing between the humps is my daughter.
> View attachment 215778


It looks like she's hanging on for dear life!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're not even going to put one of those lovely gnomes with a fishing rod next to the pond ?


NO!!!! Those are SOOOO tacky...


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> And I'll shoot anyone who tries


GOOD MAN!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm off to the gym shortly, then lunch with a friend. 
Not see you all later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off to the gym shortly, then lunch with a friend.
> Not see you all later!


Just missed you ! 
i was out buying stuff to fill cracks and wood glue and a new gas nozzle thingy for the gas cylinder. 
Have a fun morning and a nice luncheon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Sabine ! 
Not speaking to me today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mrs wifey caught the paper and held it up in front of her. This is what she read:





(I particularly like the water image of a pyramided tortoise climbing up the right hand side of the page! Brilliant! )





Hmmmmm. Mrs wifey appears to have a finger stuck up her nose! Not very nice behaviour, in my opinion. 


What _does _it mean?" she asked. "is it another language?" (I told you she was a bit dim, mind you bits of it do look like they're from Tolkien and a couple of words look Welsh.) 
"It's tortoise language," Mr Adam said. 




Page 17


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quiety-quiet, quiet quiet.
So, I'm off out with Tidgy. 
Hopefully stumble into somebody later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mrs wifey caught the paper and held it up in front of her. This is what she read:
> 
> 
> View attachment 215796
> 
> 
> (I particularly like the water image of a pyramided tortoise climbing up the right hand side of the page! Brilliant! )
> 
> 
> View attachment 215797
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. Mrs wifey appears to have a finger stuck up her nose! Not very nice behaviour, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> What _does _it mean?" she asked. "is it another language?" (I told you she was a bit dim, mind you bits of it do look like they're from Tolkien and a couple of words look Welsh.)
> "It's tortoise language," Mr Adam said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 17




Wifey is an excellent actress! She's doing a great job. (Mrs. Wifey - hint, hint - hold the note up to the mirror)


----------



## Yvonne G

I finally broke down and asked my friend, Google, to define Esio Trot. It all becomes clear. I had no idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Along the same lines as Adam's Helpful Hints, a note to cats:

Don't ever jump into that box of styrofoam beads:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I live right where the eclipse is going to be the longest. I tried to sell space on my deck. Yeah, me? nope


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Along the same lines as Adam's Helpful Hints, a note to cats:
> 
> Don't ever jump into that box of styrofoam beads:





brilliant!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

my dad is in hospital .

some infection in his leg, getting blisters the size of grapefruits


----------



## johnandjade

there be a storm a brewin


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wifey is an excellent actress! She's doing a great job. (Mrs. Wifey - hint, hint - hold the note up to the mirror)


wifey says,"Thank you, Yvonne ! " She used to be an actress, mainly for the BBC, but a couple of films , too. 
I actually had the privilege of acting with her in an audio drama once, and got to strangle her to death.  And we still got married. 
Mirror writing, like da Vinci used to use, won't work, the words are just written backwards, the letters are not reversed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Along the same lines as Adam's Helpful Hints, a note to cats:
> 
> Don't ever jump into that box of styrofoam beads:


I have informed the local cats.
And Tidgy, just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I live right where the eclipse is going to be the longest. I tried to sell space on my deck. Yeah, me? nope


I am so jealous !
We don't get it here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my dad is in hospital .
> 
> some infection in his leg, getting blisters the size of grapefruits


Golly, John, that's awful ! 
Please send him my regards and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FIX WOODWORM !
Treat woodworm in furniture without the use of dangerous toxic chemicals. Simply saw it into pieces small enough to fit into a microwave oven, then microwave each piece for 30 seconds on full power (based on a 750watt oven). This will kill all the woodworm. Then stick it back together with glue.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine !
> Not speaking to me today ?



No !





Of course I do ! What a question. 
But speak later. I am off to my cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I do ! What a question.
> But speak later. I am off to my cats.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> my dad is in hospital .
> 
> some infection in his leg, getting blisters the size of grapefruits



Aw geez, John. Hoping for a quick recovery for your dad.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Along the same lines as Adam's Helpful Hints, a note to cats:
> 
> Don't ever jump into that box of styrofoam beads:


HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> my dad is in hospital .
> 
> some infection in his leg, getting blisters the size of grapefruits


Oh, NO! So sorry to hear this!
I hope they get him fixed up quickly!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Along the same lines as Adam's Helpful Hints, a note to cats:
> 
> Don't ever jump into that box of styrofoam beads:


 Someone had better hurry up and clean that cat: if it tries to luck itself clean it'll ingest all that styrofoam!


----------



## johnandjade

thank you all for caring, cellulites i think my mum said they suspect, waiting on blood results. he also has diabetes and gout  ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> thank you all for caring, cellulites i think my mum said they suspect, waiting on blood results. he also has diabetes and gout  ,


Good evening, John. 
Still wishing him all the best.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> my dad is in hospital .
> 
> some infection in his leg, getting blisters the size of grapefruits


Speedy recovery to your dad, John!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> thank you all for caring, cellulites i think my mum said they suspect, waiting on blood results. he also has diabetes and gout  ,



Oh my goodness! It sounds painful. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> thank you all for caring, cellulites i think my mum said they suspect, waiting on blood results. he also has diabetes and gout  ,



Good evening John. I hope your dad will recover soon. All best wishes to him !


----------



## Bee62

Huhu.... Somebody here in the dark ?
Can`t see anything or anyone.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Huhu.... Somebody here in the dark ?
> Can`t see anything or anyone.


I'm here just feel around til you hear me giggle !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Huhu.... Somebody here in the dark ?
> Can`t see anything or anyone.


Good evening. 
I've been sulking in corner 9.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm here just feel around til you hear me giggle !!!!


Good afternoon, Grandpa.!


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm here just feel around til you hear me giggle !!!!



Good evening grandpa ! Great you are here, even when I can`t see you. I will tickle you with my hands until you giggle.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening.
> I've been sulking in corner 9.



Good evening to corner 9 ! Good evening Adam ! All well ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to corner 9 ! Good evening Adam ! All well ?


Yes, i suppose so.
Just failed to find corner 11 again. 
How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i suppose so.
> Just failed to find corner 11 again.
> How are you ?



What is special in corner 11 ? I don`t know in which corner I am. Send the next yellyfish to me, please.
I am fine. All good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is special in corner 11 ? I don`t know in which corner I am. Send the next yellyfish to me, please.
> I am fine. All good.


Orange flavour !
Here it comes, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't know what's special about corner 11. 
No one's found it yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SHOPPERS
When you have finished and are leaving the supermarket, kindly offer your shopping list to people who are going in, as they may have forgotten to make one.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SHOPPERS
> When you have finished and are leaving the supermarket, kindly offer your shopping list to people who are going in, as they may have forgotten to make one.



Great idea !
I will try tomorrow.

What was the name of the magazine you got all these silly things and hints from ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Great idea !
> I will try tomorrow.
> 
> What was the name of the magazine you got all these silly things and hints from ????


VIZ. 
Tis a very silly and often rather rude adult comic.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Orange flavour !
> Here it comes, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I don't know what's special about corner 11.
> No one's found it yet.



Splat ! Autsch, it hit me ! Now the light is off again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Splat ! Autsch, it hit me ! Now the light is off again.


Ooooooppppsssss!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry! 
Best cure for an orange jellyfish sting is a blackcurrant one !
Here !
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> VIZ.
> Tis a very silly and often rather rude adult comic.



Do they Manga and Anime too ? Are they known as VIZ media ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooooppppsssss!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sorry!
> Best cure for an orange jellyfish sting is a blackcurrant one !
> Here !
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you ! I`ll better try ice than another stingy jellyfish !
Luckily I like the hedgehogs, otherwise I would throw one in your direction !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do they Manga and Anime too ? Are they known as VIZ media ?


I don't know.
Sent you a PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I`ll better try ice than another stingy jellyfish !
> Luckily I like the hedgehogs, otherwise I would throw one in your direction !


Some of the hedgehogs are a bit bald. (like me) 
John has been using the quills for darts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some of the hedgehogs are a bit bald. (like me)
> John has been using the quills for darts.



Oh no ! Poor hedgies !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! Poor hedgies !


We used them when we had the Cold Dark Room darts contest and we used them as bowling balls when we did our ten pin bowling, too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We used them when we had the Cold Dark Room darts contest and we used them as bowling balls when we did our ten pin bowling, too.



Poor ones, but they are perfect for both sports.
Pick their quills, they are really sharp as dart arrows, and than scare them and you have a perfect bowling ball.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor ones, but they are perfect for both sports.
> Pick their quills, they are really sharp as dart arrows, and than scare them and you have a perfect bowling ball.....


Correct.
And they were very good about it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> And they were very good about it.



Have you ever tried a meerkat ? Wrapped in paper it should make a useful bowling ball too....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Have you ever tried a meerkat ? Wrapped in paper it should make a useful bowling ball too....


I hope we're meerkat free at the moment.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope we're meerkat free at the moment.



I hope so, but only two days ago one lurked around here on TFO. I saw the message: Bad Gateway 507 and thought TFH will soon break down again, but luckily it don`t happend !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope so, but only two days ago one lurked around here on TFO. I saw the message: Bad Gateway 507 and though TFH will soon break down again, but luckily it don`t happend !


Yes, I got that one too. 
Josh must have clobbered that one.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I got that one too.
> Josh must have clobbered that one.



Hope that the Gecko Forum is still online when TFO break down.
Should we all keep a gecko as our new pet and talk there about it to save this forum ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i suppose so.
> Just failed to find corner 11 again.
> How are you ?


 What if there is NO corner 11?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> What if there is NO corner 11?



Good evening Bea ! 
Glad to hear and touch you in the dark ! You`re looking beautiful today ( as ever  ) told me the touch of my hands.
Sorry if I squeezed your nose !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hope that the Gecko Forum is still online when TFO break down.
> Should we all keep a gecko as our new pet and talk there about it to save this forum ?


i still post there quite often.
I have learned a lot about geckos and always welcome new members.
Sent someone there for info today. 
And I have wild geckos in my laboratory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What if there is NO corner 11?


At the start there were seven known corners, we're now up to 10. 
Maybe there's an 11, maybe there's not.
Like if there's a ceiling , or a wool spider, or where the One-legged Pirate has gone, we may never know.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Splat ! Autsch, it hit me ! Now the light is off again.


I'm still here waiting to giggle !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> At the start there were seven known corners, we're now up to 10.
> Maybe there's an 11, maybe there's not.
> Like if there's a ceiling , or a wool spider, or where the One-legged Pirate has gone, we may never know.



That`s very scary ! I don`t like wool spiders and disappearing people.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WALKERS !
Use the phrase 'take on fluids' instead of 'drink water' to make it sound like you're taking on a blinking military expedition instead of going for a walk in some hills.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s very scary ! I don`t like wool spiders and disappearing people.....


A couple of Roommates have vanished, too.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm still here waiting to giggle !!!!!



Sorry, but you missed my post where I had tickled you so much that you have to giggle !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i still post there quite often.
> I have learned a lot about geckos and always welcome new members.
> Sent someone there for info today.
> And I have wild geckos in my laboratory.



I seems to me you have plenty of time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I seems to me you have plenty of time


Indeed, 28 hours a day!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, 28 hours a day!



Aha, in Morocco the day has 28 hours ! Interesting, indeed !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A couple of Roommates have vanished, too.








This could be the reason, perhaps ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Aha, in Morocco the day has 28 hours ! Interesting, indeed !


No, that's the Cold Dark Room Day.
Sometimes. 
It varies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This could be the reason, perhaps ....


No, no cleaning materials in here. 
Only jellyfish water and the two drinks machines.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but you missed my post where I had tickled you so much that you have to giggle !


I can do it again ( giggle )


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I can do it again ( giggle )



You only want me to tickle you once again, and again, and again .....


----------



## Bee62

Look at these two: They tickle each other too


----------



## Bee62

Hey what they do now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hey what they do now ?


Leap frog. 
Or rather leap penguin.


----------



## Bee62

and this is the result:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and this is the result:
> 
> View attachment 215833


Not of leap frog it's not. 
Anyway, eggs turn up at breakfast mostly. 
So I expect that's her breakfast.


----------



## Bee62

and later....
little penguins






Cute !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and later....
> little penguins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute !


Those are baby seals in disguise !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those are baby seals in disguise !



Nope !
Wear your glasses if you have one. That`s baby penguins, I swear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nope !
> Wear your glasses if you have one. That`s baby penguins, I swear.


Nope, i put my other glasses on, and now I'm positive they are vultures in ski suits.


----------



## Bee62

And now it`s time for me to count eggs, or sheep or baby penguins. I believe I have not count too long before I fall asleep.
Good night Adam, Good night all roommates and no Good night to the darkness and it`s scaring creatures in here.
Speak and tickle tomorrow again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Bee. 
Sleep well. 
Night night sheep, penguins and eggs. 
Not see you tomorrow..


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i put my other glasses on, and now I'm positive they are vultures in ski suits.



Oh my god .....  You need new glasses !


Gute Nacht und schlaf gut !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MORNING TIP
Make your postman's day by opening the door as he's coming up the path and saying, " If there are any bills you can take them back! Ha! Ha! Ha!" 
Pete Lozenge (postman)
Guildford.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A bit of my window frame fell off a couple of days back. 
I'm off to glue it back on. 
Nos da, Roommates. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> You only want me to tickle you once again, and again, and again .....


At my age , of course I do !!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Hey what they do now ?


Mmmmm !!!!


----------



## Loritort

May I join the conversation please?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hope that the Gecko Forum is still online when TFO break down.
> Should we all keep a gecko as our new pet and talk there about it to save this forum ?



Josh made me spam moderator on all his other forums, so I check the Gecko forum several times a day. It's not very busy, but it's still up and running.


----------



## Yvonne G

Loritort said:


> May I join the conversation please?



Of course. All are welcome here. You have to sort of feel your way around in the dark and be careful of accidentally touching some of the scarier inhabitants. Adam can tell you more about that.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just noticed ant new roomie, @Loritort , commented 51 minutes ago and no one responded to her. Where the heck are all you roomies. Are you stuck in corner 11?


----------



## Loritort

Thank you @YvonneG. Glad to be part of the group! Where do I begin?


----------



## Yvonne G

Most of the heavy hitters in the cold dark room are across the pond. They may be sleeping at this time. There is no beginning or end. I've come to realize it's just a big circle. They've been referring to corner 11, but I still think there are no corners, hence, no beginnings.

Keep checking back. I'm sure the regulars will pop in soon.

In the meantime, tell us a bit about yourself and your tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm off to the TV room, so I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world of wibblers!


----------



## JoesMum

Loritort said:


> May I join the conversation please?


Hello and welcome to the CDR @Loritort. 

Everyone is welcome to pull up an armadillo, take a seat and join in  We talk torts, nonsense, puns and friendship by the glow of the flying jellyfish


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world of wibblers!


Good morning John. How is your Dad?

Good wibbling morning everyone


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. How is your Dad?
> 
> Good wibbling morning everyone




good morning mum! no news, im going to visit tonight after work.


----------



## johnandjade

good start to the day.... someone left there change in the self service at the supermarket... £4 up


----------



## JoesMum

Travel log:

Up at 05:15 BST 
And then


Current location for a coffee break - an Aire de Services on the A1 somewhere north east of Paris


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> At my age , of course I do !!!



Tell your wife to tickle you. When you tickle her too, you may giggle together. That is more funny !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I just noticed ant new roomie, @Loritort , commented 51 minutes ago and no one responded to her. Where the heck are all you roomies. Are you stuck in corner 11?



I already stuck in my bed. Otherwise I would have answered of course.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good start to the day.... someone left there change in the self service at the supermarket... £4 up



Yaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !

Good morning John. How much costs a Bud ?


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Linda, saw you lurking.
Quiet here this morning..


----------



## Bee62

I report that my torts are luckily healthy again. 
I fixed the problems they got after the one "cold" night with upper temps and they recover.
Torts thank !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Loritort said:


> May I join the conversation please?


You may. 
Especially if you talk about cheese. 
Sorry, as Yvonne said I was a bit busy sleeping, I do that occasionally, i'm afraid. 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
It is Cold in here.
And Dark.
And Roomy. 
But the people are warm and bright and not quite so Roomy. 
Don't sit on a hedgehog, our One-legged Leprechaun Pirate substitute will fetch you a drink, coffee at this time of day, usually and beware of the flying fruit flavour jellyfish lights. 
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I just noticed ant new roomie, @Loritort , commented 51 minutes ago and no one responded to her. Where the heck are all you roomies. Are you stuck in corner 11?


Thanks, Yvonne. 
I think our American friends, Mooz, Kathy, Ed, and Grandpa, for instance were involved in a tickling contest or something. 
The others, Meech, Linhdan and Noel haven't been about much recently.


----------



## Bee62

Gooooooooooooood mooooooooooooooooooorning Adam !
Do you speak with me ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Most of the heavy hitters in the cold dark room are across the pond. They may be sleeping at this time. There is no beginning or end. I've come to realize it's just a big circle. They've been referring to corner 11, but I still think there are no corners, hence, no beginnings.
> 
> Keep checking back. I'm sure the regulars will pop in soon.
> 
> In the meantime, tell us a bit about yourself and your tortoise.


How very Cold Dark Roomish !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world of wibblers!


Good morning, wibbler of the world !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. How is your Dad?
> 
> Good wibbling morning everyone


Good morning, Linda! 
I am wibbling and dribbling and scribbling away today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Travel log:
> 
> Up at 05:15 BST
> And then
> View attachment 215856
> 
> Current location for a coffee break - an Aire de Services on the A1 somewhere north east of Paris
> View attachment 215857


Most splendid !  Though a bit wet.
It says "STAY ON CHANNEL TUNNEL" ! ! !
Like you're going to turn off in the middle and head for the Channel Isles. 
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I report that my torts are luckily healthy again.
> I fixed the problems they got after the one "cold" night with upper temps and they recover.
> Torts thank !


Very glad to hear about your tortoises, Sabine. 
Just a sniffle, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Gooooooooooooood mooooooooooooooooooorning Adam !
> Do you speak with me ?


Ah, good morning, ccl Bee, yes, just been catching up and having my breakfast. 
It's another beautiful day, though i have a lesson in an hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

STAR TREK CAPTAINS !
When your ship is in imminent danger of being destroyed, save a great deal of hassle by thinking of the last thing you could possibly try, which might just work and do that first.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid !  Though a bit wet.
> It says "STAY ON CHANNEL TUNNEL" ! ! !
> Like you're going to turn off in the middle and head for the Channel Isles.
> Brilliant!


That had us giggling too. We're south of Paris now - near Orléans (as in Joan of Arc). It's still raining.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, good morning, ccl Bee, yes, just been catching up and having my breakfast.
> It's another beautiful day, though i have a lesson in an hour.



Not much stuff to catch up since last night. It was very quiet.

Beautiful days are the best. 

Lessons bring money to buy more potatoes.....
There is a reason for everything, even for lessons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That had us giggling too. We're south of Paris now - near Orléans (as in Joan of Arc). It's still raining.


Make sure you have a most splendid day, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not much stuff to catch up since last night. It was very quiet.
> 
> Beautiful days are the best.
> 
> Lessons bring money to buy more potatoes.....
> There is a reason for everything, even for lessons.


But I had things on other threads to read or reply too as well. 
I don't need the money (which is't much, anyway). 
We just do it to help out.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure you have a most splendid day, my friend.


Tonight's destination is just north of Roquefort. I am hoping there will be some on the menu ... I'll be sure to share it if there is


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I had things on other threads to read or reply too as well.
> I don't need the money (which is't much, anyway).
> We just do it to help out.



Okay !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tonight's destination is just north of Roquefort. I am hoping there will be some on the menu ... I'll be sure to share it if there is


One of my faves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay !


Plans for the day ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plans for the day ?



Hmmmm.....
Nothing special. It`s raining again. So no swimming outside, no sunbathing ( rainbathing is possible ), no tort outside weather, no sports outside......... and so on 
Later I want to drive to the city to buy some cake. Then clean a room in my house because tomorrow guests arrive. But only for one night. I only say: two children with their mommy !  
If they trample too much on my nerves I`ll take my laptop and go to my cats.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey used to like rainbathing.
I do not!
Cake!
I only eat cake either on my birthday or someone else's birthday.
Which means whenever i want.
CHILDREN ?
That's why the cake !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey used to like rainbathing.
> I do not!
> Cake!
> I only eat cake either on my birthday or someone else's birthday.
> Which means whenever i want.
> CHILDREN ?
> That's why the cake !



Rainbathing is fine at temps that you got in Morocco summer, but not in cold old Germany summer.
My boyfriend eats cake every day ! He is a cake monster. No cake is safe when he is around....
I don`t like cake so much but for the guests there should be cake....
You know: Let them eat cake .......
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_them_eat_cake


----------



## Bee62

Children
*Red alert ! *
Close all doors, shut the windows. Be quiet...
When you have much luck they will don`t notice you and go away.....
When not ..... take your "calm down" pills and bear the pain .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Rainbathing is fine at temps that you got in Morocco summer, but not in cold old Germany summer.
> My boyfriend eats cake every day ! He is a cake monster. No cake is safe when he is around....
> I don`t like cake so much but for the guests there should be cake....
> You know: Let them eat cake .......
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_them_eat_cake


Of course I know! 
But I say, " Let them eat cheese!" 
wifey used to rainbathe in England, oddly she doesn't do it here.
wifey also is a cake monster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Children
> *Red alert ! *
> Close all doors, shut the windows. Be quiet...
> When you have much luck they will don`t notice you and go away.....
> When not ..... take your "calm down" pills and bear the pain .....


Small children are not permitted in my apartment, except at Christmas for 2 minutes to look at the tree,carefully supervised, have a photo done and a sweetie and then out the door, and never in my laboratory!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Small children are not permitted in my apartment, except at Christmas for 2 minutes to look at the tree,carefully supervised, have a photo done and a sweetie and then out the door, and never in my laboratory!



Are they permitted by rent contract ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Are they permitted by rent contract ?


I own this place, so no. 
They are permitted to enter cos I get bizarre and most unusual bouts of human compassion at Christmas. 
I am getting soft in my old age.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I own this place, so no.
> They are permitted to enter cos I get bizarre and most unusual bouts of human compassion at Christmas.
> I am getting soft in my old age.



I am kidding !
I know that children can`t be forbidden by rent contract, and I know that you own valuable fossils that little children should`t touch.
But what do you do on Christmas ???????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gotta go, student here. 
Speak later!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gotta go, student here.
> Speak later!



Of course
I am off too. Yummy boiled eggs are waiting for me....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm.....
> Nothing special. It`s raining again. So no swimming outside, no sunbathing ( rainbathing is possible ), no tort outside weather, no sports outside......... and so on
> Later I want to drive to the city to buy some cake. Then clean a room in my house because tomorrow guests arrive. But only for one night. I only say: two children with their mommy !
> If they trample too much on my nerves I`ll take my laptop and go to my cats.....


It's no drier in France. It's been raining ever since we left Calais. 

Currently persisting it down; it does ease to drizzle sometimes 

And the mobile signal is awful in Central France


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How very Cold Dark Roomish !



What? No points?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> STAR TREK CAPTAINS !
> When your ship is in imminent danger of being destroyed, save a great deal of hassle by thinking of the last thing you could possibly try, which might just work and do that first.



. . . speaking of Star Trek, I just saw a promo for a new Star Trek on TV starting this fall. Since I'm a BIG Star Trek fan, I'll be watching for it, of course!


----------



## mike taylor

Ive never even seen a whole star wars movie . I just couldn't get into them .


----------



## Yvonne G

mike taylor said:


> Ive never even seen a whole star wars movie . I just couldn't get into them .



Me neither.


----------



## tortdad

Bee62 said:


> Tell your wife to tickle you. When you tickle her too, you may giggle together. That is more funny !


If she's popped out 4 kids mike my wife tickling her may make her pee..... which is also funny


----------



## tortdad

I like the Star Wars movies. Seen all them multiple times. But I not a Star Wars nerd or anything, they jus tone of them movies that I watch when home sick or something


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am kidding !
> I know that children can`t be forbidden by rent contract, and I know that you own valuable fossils that little children should`t touch.
> But what do you do on Christmas ???????


Never in the fossil room. 
Otherwise the children are watched and if they touch anything without permission it's straight out the door !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Of course
> I am off too. Yummy boiled eggs are waiting for me....


Bleeuuuuuucccchhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 215861


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> What? No points?


Oh, go on then !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . speaking of Star Trek, I just saw a promo for a new Star Trek on TV starting this fall. Since I'm a BIG Star Trek fan, I'll be watching for it, of course!


Hmmmm. 
I won't. 
Don't much like Sci-Fi, except Doctor Who, of course, which is Science fantasy, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Ive never even seen a whole star wars movie . I just couldn't get into them .


Good morning, Mike, long time, no see. 
I saw the first one about 7 times when it first came out, it was extraordinary for its time, watched the next two, but none since, I don't think. The interest has faded.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I like the Star Wars movies. Seen all them multiple times. But I not a Star Wars nerd or anything, they jus tone of them movies that I watch when home sick or something


Good morning, Kevin.
I'm a nerd.
It's fun. 
But not of Star Wars.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Kevin.
> I'm a nerd.
> It's fun.
> But not of Star Wars.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidjy hope you're all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidjy hope you're all well.


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
I'm working on the next page of Esio Trot, having just finished my lesson for the day. I'm great, thanks.
wifey's been doing the washing-up, and is preparing for her lesson, she's good too. 
Tidgy's eaten a huge amount of lunch and is now sleeping it off, won't see her til the evening; she's fine. 
How are you and the Olis ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

COUCH POTATOES ! ! !
Don't want to move off your favourite sofa/ armchair to make your dinner ?
Simply put all the ingredients into a slow cooker tied to the back of a tortoise and leave a trail of lettuce leaves from the kitchen to your chair. 
In six hours time your meal will be ready and delivered to your feet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> I'm working on the next page of Esio Trot, having just finished my lesson for the day. I'm great, thanks.
> wifey's been doing the washing-up, and is preparing for her lesson, she's good too.
> Tidgy's eaten a huge amount of lunch and is now sleeping it off, won't see her til the evening; she's fine.
> How are you and the Olis ?


Glad to know you're all well. 

We're fine - so far so good. There's been a drop in temperature here. It's not all that hot when considering that August is the hottest month here. 

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli (who now want peace not war). Isn't he moody?  But I love him all the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to know you're all well.
> 
> We're fine - so far so good. There's been a drop in temperature here. It's not all that hot when considering that August is the hottest month here.
> 
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli (who now want peace not war). Isn't he moody?  But I love him all the same.


I expect the temps will be up again next week. 
Glad you're all well, too
We want peace ! It's too hot to fight.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning CDR! 
I can't keep up with you all!!
Been busy this week even though I was sick.

We had a leak in our walls so we got the drywall patched and I had to pick paint quickly because a good sale was ending this week. 

One thing leads to another and now we are painting the whole room and redecorating. 
Moving all the furniture is the hardest part, we always buy the heaviest pieces


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect the temps will be up again next week.
> Glad you're all well, too
> We want peace ! It's too hot to fight.


Yep, a rise in temp is expected the day after tomorrow. Great! 

Nope, I'm more energetic in Summer. Therefore I am ready for.......*WAR*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!
> I can't keep up with you all!!
> Been busy this week even though I was sick.
> 
> We had a leak in our walls so we got the drywall patched and I had to pick paint quickly because a good sale was ending this week.
> 
> One thing leads to another and now we are painting the whole room and redecorating.
> Moving all the furniture is the hardest part, we always buy the heaviest pieces


Good morning, Kathy! 
Hope you're feeling better now and that we helped keep you amused in your sickbed. 
Good luck with your decorating. 
We have some antique English oak furniture, so i know exactly what you mean !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep, a rise in temp is expected the day after tomorrow. Great!
> 
> Nope, I'm more energetic in Summer. Therefore I am ready for.......*WAR*!


Oh, goodness!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> . . . speaking of Star Trek, I just saw a promo for a new Star Trek on TV starting this fall. Since I'm a BIG Star Trek fan, I'll be watching for it, of course!



Yeah, me too !
In my childhood I watched the first Star Trek episodes called "Raumschiff Enterprise" with James T. Kirk and his crew. I admit I was a little bit in love with Captain Kirk . He was my marvelous hero and my role model too. Always loyal with his crew. I loved the role-play of Mr. Spock. A cold blooded Vulcanier.
When I play with my girlfriend "Star Trek" I put a pen in my ear to play Mrs. Uhura. I loved all characters !
Later Captain Janeway of the "Voyager" was really great to my opinion. 
I saw all movies and when the newest is out, I will see it too.


----------



## Bee62

tortdad said:


> If she's popped out 4 kids mike my wife tickling her may make her pee..... which is also funny


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeuuuuuucccchhhh!!!!!!!!!!!



You don`t know what you are missing


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> COUCH POTATOES ! ! !
> Don't want to move off your favourite sofa/ armchair to make your dinner ?
> Simply put all the ingredients into a slow cooker tied to the back of a tortoise and leave a trail of lettuce leaves from the kitchen to your chair.
> In six hours time your meal will be ready and delivered to your feet.



My tortoises are faster !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, me too !
> In my childhood I watched the first Star Trek episodes called "Raumschiff Enterprise" with James T. Kirk and his crew. I admit I was a little bit in love with Captain Kirk . He was my marvelous hero and my role model too. Always loyal with his crew. I loved the role-play of Mr. Spock. A cold blooded Vulcanier.
> When I play with my girlfriend "Star Trek" I put a pen in my ear to play Mrs. Uhura. I loved all characters !
> Later Captain Janeway of the "Voyager" was really great to my opinion.
> I saw all movies and when the newest is out, I will see it too.


Hmmm!
Role model ? He had tons of girlfriends all over the planets that no one had boldly gone ("to boldly go", split infinitive, terrible!) before. And they usually ended up dead. But i like Shatner, he has a great sense of humour. Spock was a cold-blooded Vulcan, though Doctor Who had done that years previously, except once an episode when something would happen to suddenly make him emotional ! 
I did like Lieutenant Uhura, though. (she wasn't married.) Her skirt was suitably short.  
They had a lot of rock monsters, I recall. 
Didn't see much of Voyager or many movies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t know what you are missing


I do! 
That's the point. 
But I do like the yellow bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My tortoises are faster !


We'll have to draw a graph, or something with relative speeds.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm!
> Role model ? He had tons of girlfriends all over the planets that no one had boldly gone ("to boldly go", split infinitive, terrible!) before. And they usually ended up dead. But i like Shatner, he has a great sense of humour. Spock was a cold-blooded Vulcan, though Doctor Who had done that years previously, except once an episode when something would happen to suddenly make him emotional !
> I did like Lieutenant Uhura, though. (she wasn't married.) Her skirt was suitably short.
> They had a lot of rock monsters, I recall.
> Didn't see much of Voyager or many movies.



I was a child ! So I don`t noticed that Captain Kirk and his crew subjugate every other species they met on their trip trough space or even destroy them. Other women ? I was the one and only for him ( in my childish dreams )


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness!


Why "goodness?" The hot weather or......WAR or both?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do!
> That's the point.
> But I do like the yellow bit.



You can paint your walls yellow with it .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I was a child ! So I don`t noticed that Captain Kirk and his crew subjugate every other species they met on their trip trough space or even destroy them. Other women ? I was the one and only for him ( in my childish dreams )


I was a child, too. 
But I noticed! 
Booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also that they arrive at a planet with a crew of several hundred and then beam down the Captain, Science Officer, Chief Engineer, Chief Doctor, Weapons Officer and Chief navigator to face unknown dangers. Sigh. Unless they have a couple of blokes in red shirts who invariably die. Perhaps the rest refuse to beam down. Sigh. Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why "goodness?" The hot weather or......WAR or both?


Just the war, you're very violent, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You can paint your walls yellow with it .....


Good plan !
I'll ask wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the war, you're very violent, Gillian.


Oh you bet I am. So take care!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh you bet I am. So take care!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Tortoises are very backward creatures. Therefore they can only understand words that are written backwards. That's obvious, isn't it?"
"I suppose so," Mrs wifey said, bewildered. (Golly! )
"Esio trot is simply tortoise spelled backwards," Mr Adam said. "Look at it."
"So it is," Mrs wifey said.
"The other words are spelled backwards, too," Mr Adam said. "If you turn them round into human language, they simply say:

TORTOISE, TORTOISE,
GET BIGGER BIGGER!
COME ON, TORTOISE,
GROW UP, PUFF UP, SHOOT UP!
SPRING UP, BLOW UP, SWELL UP!
GORGE! GUZZLE! STUFF! GULP!
PUT ON FAT, TORTOISE, PUT ON FAT!
GET ON, GET ON! GOBBLE FOOD!"








Page 18


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Loritort said:


> May I join the conversation please?


Always join in ! Your part of us !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Always join in ! Your part of us !


Indeed! 
Hi, Grandpa.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello peeps


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Tell your wife to tickle you. When you tickle her too, you may giggle together. That is more funny !


I'll tell tomarrow it's our anniversary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Hello, Austin. 
Having a good day ?


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm having a great day! Thank you. How are you, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm having a great day! Thank you. How are you, Adam?


Most splendid, thank you. 
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

NON-SMOKERS !
Crushed moths make ideal 'replica ash' for decorating your ash trays with.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I'm having a great day! Thank you. How are you, Adam?


Hi! Nice to see you around!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid, thank you.
> Life's good.


Good? Even with war getting nearer and nearer at CDR?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good? Even with war getting nearer and nearer at CDR?


Yup. 
If it makes you happy!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!
> Hi, Grandpa.


Hello young man ! Are you having a great day today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello young man ! Are you having a great day today ?


I most certainly am, Grandpa.
Just cleaning the tiles behind the sink, all very exciting. 
Happy anniversary for tomorrow, in case i forget.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I most certainly am, Grandpa.
> Just cleaning the tiles behind the sink, all very exciting.
> Happy anniversary for tomorrow, in case i forget.


I'm laying in bed watching westerns , that's a great day ! But don't tell anyone but I got to go to work tonight !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm laying in bed watching westerns , that's a great day ! But don't tell anyone but I got to go to work tonight !


No, I'm to be trusted. 
No one will ever know but us.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Hi, Austin!


----------



## Moozillion

Adam, I'm really enjoying Esio Trot! Wifey truly IS a good actress!  But it looks like she is developing doubts about your sanity...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> If it makes you happy!


Wow! Did not expecting that. Very nice of you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, I'm really enjoying Esio Trot! Wifey truly IS a good actress!  But it looks like she is developing doubts about your sanity...


It's fair enough. _*I *_have doubts about my sanity. 
Thank you, Bee, i'm very glad you're enjoying it. 
wifey blushes and says, "Thank you", too. But she's not in it for more than two weeks now .  Though we've done some of her stuff for later. 
It's great fun to do for both of us and the other people who are helping, particularly Zak. 
Lots of me acting for the next few days, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Did not expecting that. Very nice of you Adam.


Not expecting me to be nice?
I'm always nice, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TRAIN GUARDS
Allow your passengers to savour the inside of your train for a few moments longer by leaving an irritating interlude between the train stopping and you operating the door release button.


----------



## JoesMum

Fromages!

Delicious but no Roquefort


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not expecting me to be nice?
> I'm always nice, Gillian.


Goodness! You're going to drive me nuts. I was not expecting you to want war.  Oli may join the war and so might the *LEGEND. *


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 215899
> 
> Fromages!
> 
> Delicious but no Roquefort


Hello Linda. What a lovely pic! GOD bless.

@Tidgy's Dad where are you? Did you miss this? Hope not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 215899
> 
> Fromages!
> 
> Delicious but no Roquefort


Happy deliberation! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No Roquefort ?
hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! You're going to drive me nuts. I was not expecting you to want war.  Oli may join the war and so might the *LEGEND. *


That's fine. 
If it makes them happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Linda. What a lovely pic! GOD bless.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad where are you? Did you miss this? Hope not.


Of course not. 
I read every post here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course not.
> I read every post here.


I knew you couldn't have missed that one.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> If it makes them happy.


Alright. You wait and see. It won't be fine then, believe me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright. You wait and see. It won't be fine then, believe me.


Yes it will. 
The world is good to me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes it will.
> The world is good to me.




I know that, and hope it always will be, Adam. 

And before I say good night.......




Enjoy it, Adam!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I know that, and hope it always will be, Adam.
> 
> And before I say good night.......
> 
> View attachment 215909
> 
> 
> Enjoy it, Adam!​


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am very stuffed with cheese today! 
Night night, Gillian, speak soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening

Today we drove over 500 miles. The weather was terrible for the first 400, but is dry now. The journey was surprisingly stress free considering a train broke down in the Channel Tunnel, we had to drive round Paris, the distance and the weather. 

We have eaten well and will sleep well. The Garabit Viaduct, built 1880-84 by Gustav Eiffel (according to the sign) is floodlit tonight



We have Benedict Cumberbatch, apparently speaking French, on the TV in Sherlock. 

Our hotel is simple, but very French. Check in involved being given a key and Son being moved to a double room as Madame insisted he was too tall for a single bed. The dinner bill has been charged to the room. We have completed no paperwork and swiped no cards - they assume we'll pay tomorrow... which we will of course 

We are on the edge of the Cevennes national park, roughly half way between Clermont Ferrand and Millau if you can be bothered to check Google Maps.


----------



## JoesMum

Restaurant view


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening
> 
> Today we drove over 500 miles. The weather was terrible for the first 400, but is dry now. The journey was surprisingly stress free considering a train broke down in the Channel Tunnel, we had to drive round Paris, the distance and the weather.
> 
> We have eaten well and will sleep well. The Garabit Viaduct, built 1880-84 by Gustav Eiffel (according to the sign) is floodlit tonight
> View attachment 215911
> 
> 
> We have Benedict Cumberbatch, apparently speaking French, on the TV in Sherlock.
> 
> Our hotel is simple, but very French. Check in involved being given a key and Son being moved to a double room as Madame insisted he was too tall for a single bed. The dinner bill has been charged to the room. We have completed no paperwork and swiped no cards - they assume we'll pay tomorrow... which we will of course
> 
> We are on the edge of the Cevennes national park, roughly half way between Clermont Ferrand and Millau if you can be bothered to check Google Maps.


All sounds super and the viaduct is beautiful. 
I love the trust shown there. 
Enjoy yourselves and please keep us posted.


----------



## johnandjade

evenooning all. just back from visiting the auld man, still no results back from tests. another 5 blisters appeared last night. he's still well sprited even though there are a few 'slightly irritating' fellows in the room. 

mum seams to be ok. 

hope everyone has a great weekend, may the wibble be with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evenooning all. just back from visiting the auld man, still no results back from tests. another 5 blisters appeared last night. he's still well sprited even though there are a few 'slightly irritating' fellows in the room.
> 
> mum seams to be ok.
> 
> hope everyone has a great weekend, may the wibble be with you


Good evening, John ! 
It helps if he can keep his spirits up, so that's good, especially if your mum seems upbeat and ok. 
Public wards are the worst, always someone moaning, "Nurse! Nurse!" all through the night! 
You try to have as good a weekend as is possible in the circumstances. 
Wibble on!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John !
> It helps if he can keep his spirits up, so that's good, especially if your mum seems upbeat and ok.
> Public wards are the worst, always someone moaning, "Nurse! Nurse!" all through the night!
> You try to have as good a weekend as is possible in the circumstances.
> Wibble on!




don't get me started! he couldn't use the toilet last night as someone used a towel as paper and tryed to flush... it wasn't cleared not clleaned, till today hes dopped up as well so hopefully just sleep tonight. his other foot is swelling as well  

im off tomorrow so bud time for me!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep, a rise in temp is expected the day after tomorrow. Great!
> 
> Nope, I'm more energetic in Summer. Therefore I am ready for.......*WAR*!



Which war ?


You invite me to a war party but me no wanna go ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't get me started! he couldn't use the toilet last night as someone used a towel as paper and tryed to flush... it wasn't cleared not clleaned, till today hes dopped up as well so hopefully just sleep tonight. his other foot is swelling as well
> 
> im off tomorrow so bud time for me!


Don't blame you mate. 
Enjoy. 
I'm just having a beer myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OVERWEIGHT PEOPLE
Avoid your torso being surreptitiously filmed and used in a TV news report on the obesity problem by always wearing a T-shirt with " All Newsreaders are morons." written on it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was a child, too.
> But I noticed!
> Booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Also that they arrive at a planet with a crew of several hundred and then beam down the Captain, Science Officer, Chief Engineer, Chief Doctor, Weapons Officer and Chief navigator to face unknown dangers. Sigh. Unless they have a couple of blokes in red shirts who invariably die. Perhaps the rest refuse to beam down. Sigh. Again.



I give up. You are right. Always the "others" died. The unimportant ....
*Nevertheless I loved it ! *


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't blame you mate.
> Enjoy.
> I'm just having a beer myself.




cheers i'm of to watch a film, not picked one yet though. 


won't see you all later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I give up. You are right. Always the "others" died. The unimportant ....
> *Nevertheless I loved it ! *


Fair enough.
That's the most important thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cheers i'm of to watch a film, not picked one yet though.
> 
> 
> won't see you all later


We must do another film night. 
Not see you soon !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Tortoises are very backward creatures. Therefore they can only understand words that are written backwards. That's obvious, isn't it?"
> "I suppose so," Mrs wifey said, bewildered. (Golly! )
> "Esio trot is simply tortoise spelled backwards," Mr Adam said. "Look at it."
> "So it is," Mrs wifey said.
> "The other words are spelled backwards, too," Mr Adam said. "If you turn them round into human language, they simply say:
> 
> TORTOISE, TORTOISE,
> GET BIGGER BIGGER!
> COME ON, TORTOISE,
> GROW UP, PUFF UP, SHOOT UP!
> SPRING UP, BLOW UP, SWELL UP!
> GORGE! GUZZLE! STUFF! GULP!
> PUT ON FAT, TORTOISE, PUT ON FAT!
> GET ON, GET ON! GOBBLE FOOD!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 215870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 18




Wonderful ! Great !
Clapping my hands for the rhyme and the photo !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wonderful ! Great !
> Clapping my hands for the rhyme and the photo !


We thank you!


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'll tell tomarrow it's our anniversary!



Tickle her gentle and it could end very romantic.


----------



## Bee62

Catched up in reading posts. Ready....
Someone still here now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Catched up in reading posts. Ready....
> Someone still here now ?


Yes, was just doing another photo for page 21. 
Done now!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, was just doing another photo for page 21.
> Done now!



Indoor photo ? It is dark in Morocco, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Indoor photo ? It is dark in Morocco, I think.


Yes, tis.
A kitchen shot.
Next one's an interior, too.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Catched up in reading posts. Ready....
> Someone still here now ?


Hello! I am here I think!


----------



## Bee62

I have big problems to speak backwards with my tortoises....


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hello! I am here I think!



Good evening Jane. Fine that you are here. All well with you ?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Jane. Fine that you are here. All well with you ?


Hello Sabine, yes I am good thanks. Had the week off work which had been a treat. Just been walking the streets looking for my cat, he seems to have disappeared


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hello Sabine, yes I am good thanks. Had the week off work which had been a treat. Just been walking the streets looking for my cat, he seems to have disappeared



I hope your cat appears soon. One of my cats is still outside too, but because it is raining I guess she will be back before I go to bed. I sleep better when all cats are locked in the house for the night.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> I hope your cat appears soon. One of my cats is still outside too, but because it is raining I guess she will be back before I go to bed. I sleep better when all cats are locked in the house for the night.


Yes I like him to be home but he's a bit of a wanderer and a fighter so he will be prowling around the neighbourhood upto no good I should think!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Yes I like him to be home but he's a bit of a wanderer and a fighter so he will be prowling around the neighbourhood upto no good I should think!



Sometimes I am curious what they are doing outside. "Cat things" I guess....


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes I am curious what they are doing outside. "Cat things" I guess....


Ha Yes, probably see off all the other neighbourhood cats and killing small creatures!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello! I am here I think!


Good evening, Jane.
Jolly nice to not see you in the Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have big problems to speak backwards with my tortoises....


It's just practice.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Ha Yes, probably see off all the other neighbourhood cats and killing small creatures!



It is said that they have "meetings" where several cats sit together in a round. I never saw this with my own eyes but it is kinda strange. 
What they are doing ? Telepathy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello Sabine, yes I am good thanks. Had the week off work which had been a treat. Just been walking the streets looking for my cat, he seems to have disappeared


Sorry to hear about your cat, hope he turns up again soon.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just practice.



Well, I`ll do my very best ..... ( Dinner for one )


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Jane.
> Jolly nice to not see you in the Dark.


Hi Adam, yes it's nice to be not seeing you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Well, I`ll do my very best ..... ( Dinner for one )


Rennid rof eno.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat, hope he turns up again soon.


Oh I am sure he will, he is probably keeping one of the older ladies of the street company and begging her for fancy food!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> It is said that they have "meetings" where several cats sit together in a round. I never saw this with my own eyes but it is kinda strange.
> What they are doing ? Telepathy ?


Oh I have sort of seen them doing this and then they start growling at each other


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh I am sure he will, he is probably keeping one of the older ladies of the street company and begging her for fancy food!


Hunting meerkats.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hunting meerkats.


He could be gone a long while before he finds one of them!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rennid rof eno.



Oh my god ! A new language to learn !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh I am sure he will, he is probably keeping one of the older ladies of the street company and begging her for fancy food!



They often have several homes ...


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> They often have several homes ...


I know, they are so fickle. Naughty cats!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I know, they are so fickle. Naughty cats!



In the afternoon one of my cats was sitting in front of the door of the neighborhouse.
It was raining....
But my neighbours don`t like cats ....
Naughty, silly, crazy cat !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> He could be gone a long while before he finds one of them!


They're everywhere !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh my god ! A new language to learn !


Ti si ysae.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're everywhere !


Not in Derby!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> In the afternoon one of my cats was sitting in front of the door of the neighborhouse.
> It was raining....
> But my neighbours don`t like cats ....
> Naughty, silly, crazy cat !


Oh but they always seem to go to the people that don't like them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Not in Derby!


Camels ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camels ?


Nope no camels either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh but they always seem to go to the people that don't like them!


Don't know if it's true, but I have heard that cats don't like being looked at. 
So people who like them look at them and people who don't try to avoid looking at them, so the cat goes to sit on the people who don't like them !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know if it's true, but I have heard that cats don't like being looked at.
> So people who like them look at them and people who don't try to avoid looking at them, so the cat goes to sit on the people who don't like them !


Yes I have heard that too. I have always owned cats and I am pretty sure there is some element of truth to it, cats are very contrary creatures though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes I have heard that too. I have always owned cats and I am pretty sure there is some element of truth to it, cats are very contrary creatures though!


Indeed, very hard to analyse. 
Until we came to Morocco, we'd both had cats all our lives. 
Not really possible here.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, very hard to analyse.
> Until we came to Morocco, we'd both had cats all our lives.
> Not really possible here.


Why is that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JOGGERS !
Create your own fleece lined jogging pants by snipping off the feet of a pair of tights and emptying the contents of a Hoover bag down the insides.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> JOGGERS !
> Create your own fleece lined jogging pants by snipping off the feet of a pair of tights and emptying the contents of a Hoover bag down the insides.


I reckon that could just about work!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Why is that?


The children kill them. 
Adults kick them, too. 
Three years is a ripe old age for a cat here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I reckon that could just about work!!


Try it and tell me the results. 
I don't go jogging, myself.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The children kill them.
> Adults kick them, too.
> Three years is a ripe old age for a cat here.


Oh that's mean! My last cat lived to be 21..


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try it and tell me the results.
> I don't go jogging, myself.


I don't jog either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh that's mean! My last cat lived to be 21..


That's a very good age ! 
My first cat, born on the same day as me, lived til we were 17 and then got killed by a van. the van driver was devastated, bless, and stopped and cried. 
Then our last cat, Letitia Fuzzlebumps was about 23, according to wifey , died in my arms. 
They're lovely, but maybe I get too attached. 
It hurts when they go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I don't jog either!


Oh.
Very wise. 
Any volunteers, Roommates ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know if it's true, but I have heard that cats don't like being looked at.
> So people who like them look at them and people who don't try to avoid looking at them, so the cat goes to sit on the people who don't like them !



When cats are angry with each other they look their opponent deep in the eyes. They stare at each other. It is a threat.
So when people stare in a cat eyes the cat might think that she or he is threatened and it`s wiser to go away.
But when cat`s are friendly with each other, they look down and blink with their eyes. That`s what people do when they don`t like cats and want no contact with them. But the cat thinks that the opposite is meant ....
That is the big mistake between cats and humans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When cats are angry with each other they look their opponent deep in the eyes. They stare at each other. It is a threat.
> So when people stare in a cat eyes the cat might think that she or he is threatened and it`s wiser to go away.
> But when cat`s are friendly with each other, they look down and blink with their eyes. That`s what people do when they don`t like cats and want no contact with them. But the cat thinks that the opposite is meant ....
> That is the big mistake between cats and humans.


That and covering oneself with cat food.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That and covering oneself with cat food.



Covering oneself with cat food ? Pardon ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a very good age !
> My first cat, born on the same day as me, lived til we were 17 and then got killed by a van. the van driver was devastated, bless, and stopped and cried.
> Then our last cat, Letitia Fuzzlebumps was about 23, according to wifey , died in my arms.
> They're lovely, but maybe I get too attached.
> It hurts when they go.



You`ve never mentioned before that you owned cats.
Yes, it hurts when they go ....


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh that's mean! My last cat lived to be 21..



What a high age !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Covering oneself with cat food ? Pardon ?


If you don't like cats it is a mistake to cover yourself in cat food. 
I would imagine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you don't like cats it is a mistake to cover yourself in cat food.
> I would imagine.



When you will annoy somebody that don`t like cats put some valerian tincture around his or her house.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You never mentioned before that you owned cats.
> Yes, it hurts when they go ....


Always had them back in the UK. 
In the country we used to have three or four at a time, later just the one. 
My best friend Paul's cats were also a big part of my life and he still sends pics of his latest cat, Jaime, whom i met last time i was in England but wasn't as friendly as the previous cat he had, the marvelous Wolsey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TEA DRINKERS
Pop a few tea bags into your hot water tank and you can make a hot cuppa anytime just by turning on the hot tap.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TEA DRINKERS
> Pop a few tea bags into your hot water tank and you can make a hot cuppa anytime just by turning on the hot tap.



I don`t like tea. Do you think it will work with coffee powder too ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t like tea. Do you think it will work with coffee powder too ?


I prefer coffee as well.
i'll try it and tell you.


----------



## Bee62

It is bedtime for me. Tomorrow will be exhausting ( mayby ) with a guest and children ....
Hope I can speak tomorrow again.
Good night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is bedtime for me. Tomorrow will be exhausting ( mayby ) with a guest and children ....
> Hope I can speak tomorrow again.
> Good night all.


Good luck tomorrow, my friend. 
You're going to need it.
Night night.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck tomorrow, my friend.
> You're going to need it.
> Night night.
> Sleep tight.



Good night Adam. Thank you for your kind wishes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just an update on today's work on the pathway


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just an update on today's work on the pathway


Looking good, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

...and the pipes coming out of the ground.
One end will be the still to be built waterfall.
The other end is the filter and pump.
The skimmer will be on its own circuit.
The cement will be stained to look like rock....Just as soon as I can bend again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking good, Ed!


Thanks, Adam.
It's got me very happy to be able to build this considering how uncooperative my back has been.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, the crazy cat lady is very sad.
> Today I`ve lost one of my cats. Her name was Angie. She was unhealthy for a longer time. I think she have had cancer in her intestine.
> Yesterday she got a bad diarrhea and today I found her very sick and weak.
> My VET and I decided to euthanize her. There was no hope....
> I`ve burried her in my garden. Poor little one...


Sorry miss Bee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Adam.
> It's got me very happy to be able to build this considering how uncooperative my back has been.


Yes, it's always nice when you can do something against the odds and not let the years beat you !
Very satisfying!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I rode the Ninja to work yesterday.
I feel very old right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I rode the Ninja to work yesterday.
> I feel very old right now.


I feel like a teenager again this evening ! 
Just kidding myself, unfortunately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An that's enough for one day. 
Off to read for a bit and then bed. 
Nos da, Roommates. 
Sweet dreams of buttered toast to all.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> JOGGERS !
> Create your own fleece lined jogging pants by snipping off the feet of a pair of tights and emptying the contents of a Hoover bag down the insides.


 Ewww!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just an update on today's work on the pathway


Very nice!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> What a high age !


He was a real character. I was at the vets with another cat one day when somebody came in with a tiny kitten with a punctured eyeball that they left to be euthanased. I spoke to the vet and arranged to have his eye removed and then I took him home. He had 21 years of the best life ever, lucky for him that I just happened to be there at the right time!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just an update on today's work on the pathway



Nice ! I like it.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry miss Bee



No problem Ed. Sometimes there are so many new posts. Difficult to catch every one.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel like a teenager again this evening !
> Just kidding myself, unfortunately.



No, you are not kidding yourself. The teenager in some of us has never died and it`s good to feel the teenager sometimes again ....
So do I.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> He was a real character. I was at the vets with another cat one day when somebody came in with a tiny kitten with a punctured eyeball that they left to be euthanased. I spoke to the vet and arranged to have his eye removed and then I took him home. He had 21 years of the best life ever, lucky for him that I just happened to be there at the right time!



This is both: a sad and happy story.
Sad that someone wanted to euthanize a kitten because of a wounded eye and happy that you had been there to save his life.
*You are so great and kind ! *
You gave him his life and it was a very long life and I am sure that it was a good one too.


----------



## Bee62

.... scary quiet this morning.......

@Tidgys Dad
Adam ? Where are you ?

@all 
Where have you gone ?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> .... scary quiet this morning.......
> 
> @Tidgys Dad
> Adam ? Where are you ?
> 
> @all
> Where have you gone ?


I am having breakfast in the park. Sausage and mushroom cob, very tasty! It's a very windy day, keep getting occasional heavy showers and then warm sunshine. Odd sort of weather for August!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> This is both: a sad and happy story.
> Sad that someone wanted to euthanize a kitten because of a wounded eye and happy that you had been there to save his life.
> *You are so great and kind ! *
> You gave him his life and it was a very long life and I am sure that it was a good one too.


He had a great life, despite his one eye he ruled the neighbourhood! Everybody knew and loved him. It's eight years since he died and I still miss him..


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I am having breakfast in the park. Sausage and mushroom cob, very tasty! It's a very windy day, keep getting occasional heavy showers and then warm sunshine. Odd sort of weather for August!



The weather in Germany is nearly the same. Where is the summer ????


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> The weather in Germany is nearly the same. Where is the summer ????


That's exactly what we keep asking!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> He had a great life, despite his one eye he ruled the neighbourhood! Everybody knew and loved him. It's eight years since he died and I still miss him..



I believe ....


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> That's exactly what we keep asking!



You can also ask : Which summer ... ?


----------



## JSWallace

Ruby is expectantly waiting for a bit of sausage!


----------



## Bee62

I am off for a while.
Have a nice day despite the weather.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> I am off for a while.
> Have a nice day despite the weather.


You too! Enjoy your visitors!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Ruby is expectantly waiting for a bit of sausage!



Ruby is beautiful ! Is she a schnauzer mix ?
My dogs like sausages too.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Ruby is beautiful ! Is she a schnauzer mix ?
> My dogs like sausages too.


No she is an Irish terrier. You don't see many of them, they are an endangered British breed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> He was a real character. I was at the vets with another cat one day when somebody came in with a tiny kitten with a punctured eyeball that they left to be euthanased. I spoke to the vet and arranged to have his eye removed and then I took him home. He had 21 years of the best life ever, lucky for him that I just happened to be there at the right time!


Synchronicity ! 
Love it. 
Good afternoon, Jane.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Synchronicity !
> Love it.
> Good afternoon, Jane.


Good afternoon Adam, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, you are not kidding yourself. The teenager in some of us has never died and it`s good to feel the teenager sometimes again ....
> So do I.


Good morning, ccl Bee !
You are right. 
I feel about 7 today.
Can I have some Ice cream ?
Nowwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... scary quiet this morning.......
> 
> @Tidgys Dad
> Adam ? Where are you ?
> 
> @all
> Where have you gone ?


I am here now! 
Seems i just missed you 
I've been out to visit a poorly tortoise, should be okay now, it was too hot with no access to water or a decent hide.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I am having breakfast in the park. Sausage and mushroom cob, very tasty! It's a very windy day, keep getting occasional heavy showers and then warm sunshine. Odd sort of weather for August!


World weather gone crazy. 
But I like the sound of your cob.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The weather in Germany is nearly the same. Where is the summer ????


HERE !!!!
Hahahaha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ruby is expectantly waiting for a bit of sausage!


Did she get any ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> No she is an Irish terrier. You don't see many of them, they are an endangered British breed.


Very pretty, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good afternoon Adam, how are you?


Very good! 
Happy morning and now a nice afternoon planned, though student at four pm. 
Doing much today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TV LOVERS !
By making a simple periscope out of toilet roll tubes and small pocket mirrors, it is possible to watch TV from under your floorboards!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ! 





And love to Grandpawifey !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Doog noonretfa, Dloc Krad Setammoor !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did she get any ?


Oh of course. Her 'please give me a bit of sausage ' look us utterly irresistible!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good!
> Happy morning and now a nice afternoon planned, though student at four pm.
> Doing much today ?


Not too much planned for today although trying to remove ivy from growing up house, it's too big a task for me though in reality. What do you teach the students?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Not too much planned for today although trying to remove ivy from growing up house, it's too big a task for me though in reality. What do you teach the students?


Mostly English.
But I sometimes teach other subjects, too. I have taught economics, physics, astronomy, geology, palaeontology and even Latin, for example. 
With good students it's fun, with others it's a mare!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mostly English.
> But I sometimes teach other subjects, too. I have taught economics, physics, astronomy, geology, palaeontology and even Latin, for example.
> With good students it's fun, with others it's a mare!


Yes I can well imagine!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> He was a real character. I was at the vets with another cat one day when somebody came in with a tiny kitten with a punctured eyeball that they left to be euthanased. I spoke to the vet and arranged to have his eye removed and then I took him home. He had 21 years of the best life ever, lucky for him that I just happened to be there at the right time!


 WOW!!!!! What a WONDERFUL story!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mrs wifey examined the magic words on the paper more closely. "I guess you're right," she said. "How clever. But there's an awful lot of poos in it. Are they something special?"
"Poo is a very strong word in any language," Mr Adam said, "especially with tortoises. (And tortoise owners. Oh, how we have all cheered when our torts have pooped on occasion! ) Now what you have to do, Mrs wifey, is hold Alfie up to your face and whisper these words to him three times a day, morning, noon and night. Let me hear you practise them."
Very slowly and stumbling a little over the strange words, Mrs wifey read the whole message out loud in tortoise language.
"Not bad," Mr Adam said. "But try to get a little more expression into it when you say it to Alfie. If you do it properly I'll bet you anything you like that in a few month's time he'll be twice as big as he is now."
"I'll try it," Mrs wifey said. "I'll try anything. Of course I will. But I can't believe it'll work."
"You wait and see," Mr Adam said, smiling at her. 




Page 19


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doog noonretfa, Dloc Krad Setammoor !


Doog gninrom morf anaisiuoL! (nway)


----------



## Yvonne G

Adam: I really appreciate that you're taking the time to do this wonderful story for us. I look forward to each page and am disappointed when one hasn't been forthcoming. And if you don't give Wifey an award for playing her part as Mrs. Wifey, at least give her some points. . . or an extra potato. She's doing a very good job with the part!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Doog gninrom morf anaisiuoL! (nway)


Doog gninrom, Zoom ! 
Morf Occorom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Adam: I really appreciate that you're taking the time to do this wonderful story for us. I look forward to each page and am disappointed when one hasn't been forthcoming. And if you don't give Wifey an award for playing her part as Mrs. Wifey, at least give her some points. . . or an extra potato. She's doing a very good job with the part!


Thanks, again, Yvonne and a jolly good morning to you ! 
One page a day, or I won't keep up with with the photos! 
wifey gets the extra points, potatoes and gin. 
She's happy. 
Oh, and thanks for moving the turtle posts, did my best and was going to ask you when you surfaced. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished lesson , so now time to chill out for the evening! 
I've been gone two hours and have returned to find.................
No posts.
Where is everyone ?


----------



## JoesMum

Riosnob tuot el ednom. 

Sorry, lapsed into French there. Good evening everyone 

Someone found the on switch for the sun and it's been beautifully sunny today. 

We have been high up on the plateaus of the Causses as we headed south avoiding the motorway. The Causses are high plateaus - around 1000m/3500' - cut through by river Gorges. They are accessible only via steep roads with many hairpin bends. We met a large combine harvester on one of the roads up which was a bit scary!

The scenery is stunning and we saw plenty of different birds of prey, including vultures, and butterflies. 

A medieval fortified farmhouse



The Causse de Savarette 



The River Tarn is in this Gorge





And this is best place to see Black and Griffon Vultures - the Jonte Gorge


----------



## JoesMum

We are back nearer sea level now near Béziers right in the south of France. Photos of that tomorrow when the mosquitoes are less active!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Riosnob tuot el ednom.
> 
> Sorry, lapsed into French there. Good evening everyone
> 
> Someone found the on switch for the sun and it's been beautifully sunny today.
> 
> We have been high up on the plateaus of the Causses as we headed south avoiding the motorway. The Causses are high plateaus - around 1000m/3500' - cut through by river Gorges. They are accessible only via steep roads with many hairpin bends. We met a large combine harvester on one of the roads up which was a bit scary!
> 
> The scenery is stunning and we saw plenty of different birds of prey, including vultures, and butterflies.
> 
> A medieval fortified farmhouse
> View attachment 215986
> 
> 
> The Causse de Savarette
> View attachment 215987
> 
> 
> The River Tarn is in this Gorge
> View attachment 215988
> 
> View attachment 215989
> 
> 
> And this is best place to see Black and Griffon Vultures - the Jonte Gorge
> View attachment 215990


Aç av ?
I'm so glad you had some better weather, simply stunning views, I have been to this region myself and remember the endless twisty turning roads with precipices on the one side, the car struggling to ascend! Most exhilarating ! 
Beautiful ! 
As always your photos are stunning and thanks for posting.


----------



## JSWallace

Oh I am getting ready for a wild night out. If I am lucky I may be able to bid on some potatoes!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We are back nearer sea level now near Béziers right in the south of France. Photos of that tomorrow when the mosquitoes are less active!


I have just finished reading a novel which features the massacre of Béziers in 1209 ! 
All very nasty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh I am getting ready for a wild night out. If I am lucky I may be able to bid on some potatoes!!


Sounds captivating! 
But seriously, being a country boy myself, I used to love these harvest festivals and flower shows. Often entered veggies myself. 
But never potatoes. 
Have fun and don't purchase too many spuds. 
They're heavy.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds captivating!
> But seriously, being a country boy myself, I used to love these harvest festivals and flower shows. Often entered veggies myself.
> But never potatoes.
> Have fun and don't purchase too many spuds.
> They're heavy.


There will probably be a lot of beer involved too which will cloud my judgement when it comes to bidding on veg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> There will probably be a lot of beer involved too which will cloud my judgement when it comes to bidding on veg!


Used to be cider in my day, indeed cloudy cider! 
Yes, I vaguely recall some stupid bids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DOG OWNERS ! ! !
Next time your mutt bites the postman's behind, make sure you say, "Well, he's never done that before!" 
Neil Mold, the Postie.
Birmingham.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Which war ?
> 
> 
> You invite me to a war party but me no wanna go ....


Hello! Oh you're most welcome to WAR that is about to break out! A war at CDR with: Oli (my beloved tort) Oli Kahn (the legend) against Tidgy and myself. Are you ready?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am very stuffed with cheese today!
> Night night, Gillian, speak soon.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Thought of you today. Had cheese for supper a few hours ago............yummmy it really was.

By the way, are you ready for war?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Thought of you today. Had cheese for supper a few hours ago............yummmy it really was.
> 
> By the way, are you ready for war?


Good evening, Gillian, Oli and Oli. 
Cheese is always yummy! 
No war today, thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

The view of Magalas from the terrace of our villa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 216003
> 
> The view of Magalas from the terrace of our villa


WOW ! 
Lovely !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian, Oli and Oli.
> Cheese is always yummy!
> No war today, thank you.


Changed your mind?


----------



## JoesMum

Just checked the instructions for the house... so glad the owner explained everything to me in French when we arrived.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Changed your mind?


No, I never wanted a war in the first place.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I never wanted a war in the first place.


Oh yes you did last night. Don't deny it.

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just checked the instructions for the house... so glad the owner explained everything to me in French when we arrived.
> View attachment 216004
> 
> View attachment 216005


Goodness ! 
If a student did that for me as a writing exercise I would crumple it up and throw it in the bin. Not even correct or mark it. It gets zero.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes you did last night. Don't deny it.
> 
> View attachment 216006​


No, I did not! 
I said i'd have a war with you or with Oli if it made you happy. 
That is not the same as wanting to.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I did not!
> I said i'd have a war with you or with Oli if it made you happy.
> That is not the same as wanting to.


Adam......I hope you're not taking this seriously!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Adam.


Talking to yourself again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam......I hope you're not taking this seriously!


No, I am most certainly not! 
I assure you i never seriously thought we would be having a war.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Talking to yourself again?


I do it all the time at home, thought I'd try it here.
It's not the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PEOPLE and possibly LYN
Stand your cooker on a tea chest. 
This prevents young children from reaching the hot areas, and provides useful storage space for busy parents.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I am most certainly not!
> I assure you i never seriously thought we would be having a war.


The thing is that with letters/messages/alerts there's no tone of voice. Therefore, one cannot always tell. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> The thing is that with letters/messages/alerts there's no tone of voice. Therefore, one cannot always tell. Know what I mean?


Yes, that's why i often use emojis though I dislike them.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PEOPLE and possibly LYN
> Stand your cooker on a tea chest.
> This prevents young children from reaching the hot areas, and provides useful storage space for busy parents.


By the way, I haven't "seen" Lyn around for long.Hope she's fine. Have you hear from her Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> By the way, I haven't "seen" Lyn around for long.Hope she's fine. Have you hear from her Adam?


No, but John e-mailed her and she replied.
Her computer is deaded.
So no Lyn.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, that's why i often use emojis though I dislike them.


I only use them for fun, so as to say.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but John e-mailed her and she replied.
> Her computer is deaded.
> So no Lyn.


Again! Her computer does get into these moods ever now and again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, Gillian, for taking care of Michalia's birthday. I just don't have time anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Again! Her computer does get into these moods ever now and again.


Dead and buried this time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dead and buried this time.


Wow! I'm going to have to condole her once she's back.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, Gillian, for taking care of Michalia's birthday. I just don't have time anymore.


You're most welcome.


----------



## JSWallace

So this is the local produce


----------



## JSWallace

And this is what I bought in the auction! Apparently it's a prize onion, cost me 25p!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> So this is the local produce


You can tell i'm a tortoise keeper.
I'm looking to see what's edible to Tidgy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> And this is what I bought in the auction! Apparently it's a prize onion, cost me 25p!


Well, that won't be breaking the bank, then.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can tell i'm a tortoise keeper.
> I'm looking to see what's edible to Tidgy !


Ha I did the exact same thing..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DOG LOVERS ! ! ! 
Stop blokes walking around with pitbulls and Staffordshires by simply changing the breed names to things like ladypuff marmalade terriers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nobody about! 
I'm going to read for a bit and then go to beddy-bye-byes.
Nos da, Roommates.
Have a lovely evening/night wherever you may be. 
Speak soon, one hopes.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's been very quiet here in the dark. Maybe it will liven up a bit tomorrow. See you all then.


----------



## Moozillion

Doog thgin seimooR!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Slept well last night and not planning much today apart from a walk to get some bread. French bread doesn't last long without going stale so it's better to buy it daily. 

We have a fig tree with ripe fruit which we are allowed to pick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Slept well last night and not planning much today apart from a walk to get some bread. French bread doesn't last long without going stale so it's better to buy it daily.
> 
> We have a fig tree with ripe fruit which we are allowed to pick


Good morning, Linda. 
Nothing much planned here, either.
We have the same problem with the bread here, wonderful when freshly made, but in a few hours it's horrible.
Lots of fig trees here, wifey likes them, I think they're okay.
Have a marvelous relaxing day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all you gorgeous Roommates ! 
It's been quite quiet in the Cold Dark Room the last few hours.
Never mind; it'll soon liven up again! 
Have a great Sunday, folks!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, all you gorgeous Roommates !
> It's been quite quiet in the Cold Dark Room the last few hours.
> Never mind; it'll soon liven up again!
> Have a great Sunday, folks!


Some of us sleep at night which tends to make us quiet! Lovely sunny day here, I have just about recovered from last nights vegetable excitement


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Some of us sleep at night which tends to make us quiet! Lovely sunny day here, I have just about recovered from last nights vegetable excitement


Sleep is for tortoises.
I'm surprised you could sleep at all after the thrills of last night. How's the onion doing ?
Good morning, enjoy the sunshine and have a superlative Sunday !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep is for tortoises.
> I'm surprised you could sleep at all after the thrills of last night. How's the onion doing ?
> Good morning, enjoy the sunshine and have a superlative Sunday !


The onion is very well thank you although I haven't brandished a knife at it yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back in his flat, Mr Adam was simply quivering all over with excitement. _Your slave for life; _he kept repeating to himself. What bliss! 
But there was a lot of work to be done before that happened. (Indeed there is!) 



Page 20


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> The onion is very well thank you although I haven't brandished a knife at it yet!


When you do it'll start crying.
Or is that you'll start crying ?


----------



## Moozillion

Good mornooning, CDR!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Slept well last night and not planning much today apart from a walk to get some bread. French bread doesn't last long without going stale so it's better to buy it daily.
> 
> We have a fig tree with ripe fruit which we are allowed to pick


Lucky you!!! I looooove figs!
We have 2 fig trees but they are ailing with some sort of fungus.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Lucky you!!! I looooove figs!


So do we. 



> We have 2 fig trees but they are ailing with some sort of fungus.




We have a fig tree too, but it's very small and has only ever produced one fruit


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> The onion is very well thank you although I haven't brandished a knife at it yet!


What are your plans for your prize winning onion??!?! Something special or unusual? Onion pakoras? Onion tart? Onion ice cream?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good mornooning, CDR!


Good morning, Moozillion!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So do we.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a fig tree too, but it's very small and has only ever produced one fruit


I had a pear tree that produced exactly one very hard pear, every year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What are your plans for your prize winning onion??!?! Something special or unusual? Onion pakoras? Onion tart? Onion ice cream?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AIRBAG REPLACEMENT
Airbag in your Astra gone off and can't afford to have it replaced ?
A Ginsters pasty fits perfectly into the hole in the steering wheel. Not only will it give a gentle cushioning effect on impact, but it will provide you with a tasty snack while you wait for the fire brigade to cut you out of the wreckage.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216060


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> What are your plans for your prize winning onion??!?! Something special or unusual? Onion pakoras? Onion tart? Onion ice cream?


I'm going to cook it with mushrooms and squid, my favourite meal that I only cook when nobody else is here because nobody else likes it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to cook it with mushrooms and squid, my favourite meal that I only cook when nobody else is here because nobody else likes it!


I would! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I developed a taste for Mushy Peas during the 2.5 years that I worked in New Zealand. I tried a recipe yesterday which seemed easy enough (using dried green split peas) but what I got was soup! 
Anybody have a fool-proof (I'm the fool it has to proof!!!  ) recipe for Mushy Peas????
@JoesMum and 
Wifey via @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I developed a taste for Mushy Peas during the 2.5 years that I worked in New Zealand. I tried a recipe yesterday which seemed easy enough (using dried green split peas) but what I got was soup!
> Anybody have a fool-proof (I'm the fool it has to proof!!!  ) recipe for Mushy Peas????
> @JoesMum and
> Wifey via @Tidgy's Dad


To be honest, we usually buy them in a tin.
You need to use marrowfat peas and boil them, then remove all the skins that have come off.
Or something.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I'm going to cook it with mushrooms and squid, my favourite meal that I only cook when nobody else is here because nobody else likes it!


That sounds yummy


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I developed a taste for Mushy Peas during the 2.5 years that I worked in New Zealand. I tried a recipe yesterday which seemed easy enough (using dried green split peas) but what I got was soup!
> Anybody have a fool-proof (I'm the fool it has to proof!!!  ) recipe for Mushy Peas????
> @JoesMum and
> Wifey via @Tidgy's Dad


I too cheat and buy them tinned. I haven't tried to make them myself, sorry.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To be honest, we usually but them in a tin.
> You need to use marrowfat peas and boil them, then remove all the skins that have come off.
> Or something.


The type of pea is important - I agree with marrowfat being the one needed.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> The type of pea is important - I agree with marrowfat being the one needed.


Yes for definite need marrowfat peas!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> That sounds yummy


It is! Just needs a bit of nutmeg and fresh parsley, so quick and easy too. Perfect holiday food if you find squid in France!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pop over, I have plenty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The type of pea is important - I agree with marrowfat being the one needed.


Yes, they also make ideal tortoise substrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Pop over, I have plenty!


Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wish I could !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wish I could !


I won't be cooking until later. If you set off now you might make it...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I won't be cooking until later. If you set off now you might make it...


Yes, probably.
But unfortunately I promised Tidgy 2 hours of basketball practice at 4 pm, so i'll be unable to make it. 
But thanks for the kind offer, next time perhaps.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, probably.
> But unfortunately I promised Tidgy 2 hours of basketball practice at 4 pm, so i'll be unable to make it.
> But thanks for the kind offer, next time perhaps.


Oh yes of course you mustn't let free food get in the way of the basketball, Tidgy would never forgive you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh yes of course you mustn't let free food get in the way of the basketball, Tidgy would never forgive you!


She wouldn't, either! 
And a promise is a promise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy is a bit late getting her kit on, but now I'm off out to play hoops. 
See you in a couple of hours, gang!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m. ***Yvonne opens the door, pushes aside the black-out curtain, and peers into the cold, dark room.*** What the heck is going on here? The sign on the door says, "Closed until further notice" I wonder where everyone is? I know Adam is playing basketball, Linda is in France. Where the heck are the rest of you? NO!!! ***Yvonne bats away a spider and a fruit-flavored jelly fish and quickly leaves the area!!!***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back now! 
And what a game that was! 
I decided not to score on purpose and Tidgy was completely useless even though the hoops only eight feet off the ground. 
We settled it by me throwing Tidgy through the hoop a couple of times and catching her. 
So we called it a draw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. ***Yvonne opens the door, pushes aside the black-out curtain, and peers into the cold, dark room.*** What the heck is going on here? The sign on the door says, "Closed until further notice" I wonder where everyone is? I know Adam is playing basketball, Linda is in France. Where the heck are the rest of you? NO!!! ***Yvonne bats away a spider and a fruit-flavored jelly fish and quickly leaves the area!!!***


John has a busy weekend, Sabine has guests including children , Grandpa is recovering from his anniversary yesterday, some are just looking in, not sure about the others.
Quiet in here today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ENVIRONMENTALLY Friendly Light bulb Manufacturers !
Get a jump on your competitors by developing a product that converts electrical energy into light.


----------



## JSWallace

I've been here a bit today! Also been to Calke Abbey nearby to my home, it has some of the oldest trees in Europe. This Oak tree is reputed to be over 1000 years old. Amazing hey?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I've been here a bit today! Also been to Calke Abbey nearby to my home, it has some of the oldest trees in Europe. This Oak tree is reputed to be over 1000 years old. Amazing hey?


You have indeed. 
And so have Linda and Bea, or i would have been terribly lonely. 
Nice.
Old oak trees are the most imperious things. 
Hope you had a lovely time.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You have indeed.
> And so have Linda and Bea, or i would have been terribly lonely.
> Nice.
> Old oak trees are the most imperious things.
> Hope you had a lovely time.


Was just walking the dog but was quite lovely! No sausages today though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Was just walking the dog but was quite lovely! No sausages today though!


Poor doggie.


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys, as usual no time to catch up with the thread, just peeked in and first thing I was was Yvonne's post... with the SPIDER!!!! Bahahahaha! Made me laugh! I'm like that too, spiders creep me out! Too bad I can't "live in CDR" with all of you. Time is a precious commodity in my reality, but it's all good. If I don't address/reply to a post directed at me, it's bcs I probably didn't get to see it. Anyone wishing to communicate directly, pls PM. I do check those every couple days. Have a nice afternoon Everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys, as usual no time to catch up with the thread, just peeked in and first thing I was was Yvonne's post... with the SPIDER!!!! Bahahahaha! Made me laugh! I'm like that too, spiders creep me out! Too bad I can't "live in CDR" with all of you. Time is a precious commodity in my reality, but it's all good. If I don't address/reply to a post directed at me, it's bcs I probably didn't get to see it. Anyone wishing to communicate directly, pls PM. I do check those every couple days. Have a nice afternoon Everyone


It's always nice when you pop in, Cousin! 
Nice that life is keeping you busy. 
Take care of yourself and have fun.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just checked the instructions for the house... so glad the owner explained everything to me in French when we arrived.
> View attachment 216004
> 
> View attachment 216005



Wow ! Best ( French ) school English !!!! LOL !
I`ll never ask again what anyone here think about my English .... I am great !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Best ( French ) school English !!!! LOL !
> I`ll never ask again what anyone here think about my English .... I am great !


Yup, I certainly think so.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
Good evening CDR.
Back to normality without guests and without children I have survived .... just ...


----------



## Bee62

I am back here in the dark in half an hour.
Have to work ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Good evening CDR.
> Back to normality without guests and without children I have survived .... just ...


Good evening, Bee.
i am really pleased you survived, hopefully intact. 
Oh, you've gone, see you in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have been a wrangler this afternoon for the photos. 
I have been a rabbit wrangler. 
I have been a song bird wrangler.
I have been a mouse wrangler. 
I have been a fish wrangler 
I have been an oyster wrangler.
I have been a duck wrangler. 
And I have been a tortoise wrangler
All good fun.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Good evening CDR.
> Back to normality without guests and without children I have survived .... just ...


So pleased you have survived, having guests can be so stressful! Are they relatives of yours. Enjoy the evening and relax!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been a wrangler this afternoon for the photos.
> I have been a rabbit wrangler.
> I have been a song bird wrangler.
> I have been a mouse wrangler.
> I have been a fish wrangler
> I have been an oyster wrangler.
> I have been a duck wrangler.
> And I have been a tortoise wrangler
> All good fun.


That's a mighty busy afternoon you have had Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That's a mighty busy afternoon you have had Adam!!


All just for one picture !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All just for one picture !


Mmm well I am looking forward to that picture then, are you sure you fit all those things into it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Mmm well I am looking forward to that picture then, are you sure you fit all those things into it?


Yup, just you wait and see. 
The day after tomorrow !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, just you wait and see.
> The day after tomorrow !


I'm not sure I can stand the anticipation!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm not sure I can stand the anticipation!


You could try sitting down.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could try sitting down.


Or I could go to bed and lie down!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Or I could go to bed and lie down!


That sounds fun ! 
And much more relaxing. 
But for two days ?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That sounds fun !
> And much more relaxing.
> But for two days ?


Yea that is quite long and I sort of need to go to work, maybe I need a new plan


----------



## JSWallace

Looks like my bed is already spoken for!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Looks like my bed is already spoken for!


Crikey ! 
No room for you! 
Sofa tonight and hopefully work tomorrow will help the time fly by.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> No room for you!
> Sofa tonight and hopefully work tomorrow will help the time fly by.


Actually no work until Tuesday and much as I love my animals I am reclaiming my bed! Actually I think we have found room for the three of us with a bit of jiggling around!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Actually no work until Tuesday and much as I love my animals I am reclaiming my bed! Actually I think we have found room for the three of us with a bit of jiggling around!


I'm off til Wednesday !
Too hot for snuggling here, wifey and I keep well apart ! 
Hope the animals don't snore!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bee.
> i am really pleased you survived, hopefully intact.
> Oh, you've gone, see you in a bit.



Back !
Yes, I am intact but exhausted.... Children get up so early ... I know why I have no kids !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been a wrangler this afternoon for the photos.
> I have been a rabbit wrangler.
> I have been a song bird wrangler.
> I have been a mouse wrangler.
> I have been a fish wrangler
> I have been an oyster wrangler.
> I have been a duck wrangler.
> And I have been a tortoise wrangler
> All good fun.



Wow, so much wrangler....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAR DRIVERS !
Paint the windows of your car black in order to enjoy all the advantages of night time driving throughout the day.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> So pleased you have survived, having guests can be so stressful! Are they relatives of yours. Enjoy the evening and relax!!



Hello Jane. Thank you for being pleased that I survived.
No, they weren`t relatives but friends.
Yes I enjoy .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Back !
> Yes, I am intact but exhausted.... Children get up so early ... I know why I have no kids !


There are many, many reasons!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow, so much wrangler....


I am all wrangled out.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Looks like my bed is already spoken for!



Cute ! I love cats and dogs in my bed too ( rather than a man  ). 
Tortoises do not good in bed. They are to stony and hard....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cute ! I love cats and dogs in my bed too ( rather than a man  ).
> Tortoises do not good in bed. They are to stony and hard....


Tidgy is a clever girl and always takes her shell suit off, before cuddling up in bed.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is a clever girl and always takes her shell suit off, before cuddling up in bed.



You must take a picture of her in bed ! I had never seen a naked tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You must take a picture of her in bed ! I had never seen a naked tort.


Errrrrrrrrrr.
That would be most improper! 
I couldn't possibly do such a thing to a lady!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SATURDAY NIGHT PARTY REVELLERS !
Please note that your kebab is not a reliable source of navigation.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrrrr.
> That would be most improper!
> I couldn't possibly do such a thing to a lady!



My sully torts digged a deep burrow where they sleep at night. I think they take their shells off too but in the dark of the burrow I can`t see them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My sully torts digged a deep burrow where they sleep at night. I think they take their shells off too but in the dark of the burrow I can`t see them.


They are very coy animals.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are very coy animals.



Yes they are. But Hermannis are less coy or shy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes they are. But Hermannis are less coy or shy.


Do they wander round shell-less ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do they wander round shell-less ?



Oh, of course not ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, of course not ....


I've heard they do in Sweden , sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And someone's just reminded me. 
I hope all our American friends have got the sunglasses ready for their tortoises and turtles tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've heard they do in Sweden , sometimes.



In Africa better not:


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Speak you all tomorrow. I`ll go to bed.
I am really tired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


She's just playing! 
Bless her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Speak you all tomorrow. I`ll go to bed.


Night night, Sabine, sleep well.
I expect you need the rest after the weekend you've had.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm.
For the next photo.
Where do i get 140 tortoises from without leaving the medina ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Sabine, sleep well.
> I expect you need the rest after the weekend you've had.



Indeed !
Good night Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somebody play with me or i will start throwing jellyfish !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DRIVERS !
Avoid parking tickets by leaving your windscreen wipers turned on to 'fast wipe' whenever you leave your car parked where it shouldn't be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No one is coming out to play. 
Night night, Roommates. 
Photographing 140 tortoises tomorrow, all great fun. 
Sleep well and see you soon, metaphorically speaking, that is.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one is coming out to play.
> Night night, Roommates.
> Photographing 140 tortoises tomorrow, all great fun.
> Sleep well and see you soon, metaphorically speaking, that is.
> Sweet dreams.


This is for you my friend. 
https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...ever-able-eat/6FPn7cLsTFEkG8tM2iinYK/amp.html


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> For the next photo.
> Where do i get 140 tortoises from without leaving the medina ?



Photoshop?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been a wrangler this afternoon for the photos.
> I have been a rabbit wrangler.
> I have been a song bird wrangler.
> I have been a mouse wrangler.
> I have been a fish wrangler
> I have been an oyster wrangler.
> I have been a duck wrangler.
> And I have been a tortoise wrangler
> All good fun.


"Oyster wrangler"??!?!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hello Jane. Thank you for being pleased that I survived.
> No, they weren`t relatives but friends.
> Yes I enjoy .....


Good ! It's nice having guests occasionally. I bet the children loved being with you and the animals


----------



## JSWallace

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for you my friend.
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...ever-able-eat/6FPn7cLsTFEkG8tM2iinYK/amp.html


Oh my, thst sounds likd a wonderful place. Have you been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for you my friend.
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...ever-able-eat/6FPn7cLsTFEkG8tM2iinYK/amp.html


Hi, Ken! 
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssseeeeeeeeee mentions.
Therefore points.
Nice story. 
But they don't serve alcohol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Photoshop?


Maybe.
But I've never used anything like that before.
Or i could buy 140 tortoises.
But they're out of season. 
Enjoy the eclipse today, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is for you my friend.
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...ever-able-eat/6FPn7cLsTFEkG8tM2iinYK/amp.html


Hope, you have fun with the eclipse this evening, Cowboy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All will be revealed tomorrow............................


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR, good morning all you lovely roommates !
Good morning tortoises !
Good morning armadillos, hedgehogs, penguins and yellyfish.
Good morning Adam.
I wish you all a nice and beautiful day !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe.
> But I've never used anything like that before.
> Or i could buy 140 tortoises.
> But they're out of season.
> Enjoy the eclipse today, Yvonne!



I`ve heard the tortoises grew well this year in Spain.
They plant them in big green houses, sprinkle them with water every day and keep warmth and humidity high.
But I don`t know when they are ready for the harvest ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR, good morning all you lovely roommates !
> Good morning tortoises !
> Good morning armadillos, hedgehogs, penguins and yellyfish.
> Good morning Adam.
> I wish you all a nice and beautiful day !


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Indeed it is a beautiful day, and hopefully will turn out to be a nice one !
And for you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve heard the tortoises grew well this year in Spain.
> They plant them in big green houses, sprinkle them with water every day and keep warmth and humidity high.
> But I don`t know when they are ready for the harvest ....


Christmas, I expect.


----------



## JSWallace

Good afternoon Adam and Sabine and good afternoon to anybody else lurking in the corners!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good afternoon Adam and Sabine and good afternoon to anybody else lurking in the corners!


And a jolly "Good afternoon! " to you, Jane


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies r we all good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies r we all good


Good afternoon, Laura ! 
wifey's got heat bumps, Tidgy's restless and getting a lot of showers but I'm as happy as a happy thing from Happyland, thanks ! 
You ? Good weekend ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura !
> wifey's got heat bumps, Tidgy's restless and getting a lot of showers but I'm as happy as a happy thing from Happyland, thanks !
> You ? Good weekend ?


I'm ok thanks adam not too bad of a weekend glad things good ur end


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR, good morning all you lovely roommates !
> Good morning tortoises !
> Good morning armadillos, hedgehogs, penguins and yellyfish.
> Good morning Adam.
> I wish you all a nice and beautiful day !


Good afternoon - it's almost 6pm here.

Hope you are fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Adam, can you use this picture:


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies r we all good


Good afternoon. Hope you're fine back there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Adam, can you use this picture:
> 
> View attachment 216143


Yup ! 
I have already downloaded that one and a few others! 
Great minds think alike, Yvonne ! 
And ours, apparently.


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Hope you're fine back there.


I'm good Gillian thanks u


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon. Hope you're fine back there.


Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> I'm good Gillian thanks u


Glad to hear that, Laura.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Hi Adam. And of course Wifey and Tidgy.

Hot back there in Fes? Here it was not too hot until 12 noon. That's when the sun begins to strike like mad. But I love it anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. And of course Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Hot back there in Fes? Here it was not too hot until 12 noon. That's when the sun begins to strike like mad. But I love it anyway.


Boily hot here. 
And all night which isn't quite so much fun. 
Never mind.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boily hot here.
> And all night which isn't quite so much fun.
> Never mind.


Wow! That hot? Do you mean more than 40 degrees C?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That hot? Do you mean more than 40 degrees C?


44°C here and mid thirties at night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HUSBANDS ! ! ! 
Cheer yourselves up by watching your wedding video in reverse!. 
You'll love the bit where you give her back the ring, walk back up the aisle, get into a car and clear off.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 44°C here and mid thirties at night.


Goodness! That really is *HOT*. How are Wifey and Tidgy doing in this heat? 

Poor Oli melted during the heatwave and drove me nuts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The only furniture in Mr Adam's small living-room was a a table and two chairs. these he moved into his bedroom. Then he went out and bought a sheet of thick canvas and spread it over the entire living-room floor to protect his carpet. 
Next, he got out the telephone-book and wrote down the address of every pet-shop in the city. 
There were fourteen of them altogether. 







You can't see very clearly in the photo, unfortunately, but the two pet-shops that Mr Adam has written down so far are Petstupid and Tortoises 'R' Us.
Mr Adam's glasses were supposed to be pushed up onto his forehead for this, but I forgot after finding the pet section in the book, and wifey also never noticed despite having been reminded to remind me.




Page 21


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup !
> I have already downloaded that one and a few others!
> Great minds think alike, Yvonne !
> And ours, apparently.


I'm sure they do, Adam and @Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! That really is *HOT*. How are Wifey and Tidgy doing in this heat?
> 
> Poor Oli melted during the heatwave and drove me nuts.


They are both struggling.
So are the neighbours. 
Only I am happy this hot. 
Except when I have to go out and buy a potato, that is.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only furniture in Mr Adam's small living-room was a a table and two chairs. these he moved into his bedroom. Then he went out and bought a sheet of thick canvas and spread it over the entire living-room floor to protect his carpet.
> Next, he got out the telephone-book and wrote down the address of every pet-shop in the city.
> There were fourteen of them altogether.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see very clearly in the photo, unfortunately, but the two pet-shops that Mr Adam has written down so far are Petstupid and Tortoises 'R' Us.
> Mr Adam's glasses were supposed to be pushed up onto his forehead for this, but I forgot after finding the pet section in the book, and wifey also never noticed despite having been reminded to remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 21


Sounds like history. Amazing pics. Thanks for posting Mr. Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are both struggling.
> So are the neighbours.
> Only I am happy this hot.
> Except when I have to go out and buy a potato, that is.


Poor things. Sorry to hear that.

I feel just like you do in this weather. Mind you, I went to buy a few things at 10.30 am today. I thought of walking, however by 12 noon the sun "frightened" me. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad , please tell Wifey and Tidgy on my behalf: "Don't worry, don't struggle: Winter is rather near.......brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sounds like history. Amazing pics. Thanks for posting Mr. Adam.


No, he is Mr Adam. 
I am Adam. 
Have you checked the rest of it out yet, Gillian ?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
But if you wish to comment, and I'd like to hear them,please do it here, in the precious Cold Dark Room, so as not to interrupt the flow of the book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad , please tell Wifey and Tidgy on my behalf: "Don't worry, don't struggle: Winter is rather near.......brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


Not here it isn't.
Another month, or more likely, two of summer, won't get cold til mid November.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SCALES TIP
Calculate your body weight by standing on your scales wearing your shoes, note the weight, _x. _Then weigh one of your shoes and note the weight, _y. _Your bodyweight _,w, _is then given by the equation : _w = x - 2y. _


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Adam, can you use this picture:
> 
> View attachment 216143


Holy Cow!!!!  Are those star tortoises, Yvonne? @Yvonne G


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Holy Cow!!!!  Are those star tortoises, Yvonne? @Yvonne G


Hi, Bea! 
Happy Monday ! 
Yes, Indian Stars, i think.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Holy Cow!!!!  Are those star tortoises, Yvonne? @Yvonne G



Yeah, off the 'net.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oooppppssssseyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
As I have just mentioned on the Eclipse thread, by mistake, i'm just popping out to buy some pop while wifey is at the supermarket buying gin.
See you later, Roommates, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not here it isn't.
> Another month, or more likely, two of summer, won't get cold til mid November.


Just like this place..............brrrrrr. November unstable weather begins.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooppppssssseyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
> As I have just mentioned on the Eclipse thread, by mistake, i'm just popping out to buy some pop while wifey is at the supermarket buying gin.
> See you later, Roommates, figuratively speaking.


See you soon Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See you soon Adam.


Back now! 
wifey now back too with Burger King! 
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back now!
> wifey now back too with Burger King!
> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome back Adam.

Burger King; people here LOVE it. I prefer Mc Donald's for some reason or other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Welcome back Adam.
> 
> Burger King; people here LOVE it. I prefer Mc Donald's for some reason or other.


Many do..
I prefer the flame grilled taste of Burger King to the griddle plate of McD's, but like both as a treat.
(note : other brands of yummy beef patties in a bun are available.)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Many do..
> I prefer the flame grilled taste of Burger King to the griddle plate of McD's, but like both as a treat.
> (note : other brands of yummy beef patties in a bun are available.)


Hmmmmm....am beginning to get hungry. Mind you I have already had supper, but not cheese this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmm....am beginning to get hungry. Mind you I have already had supper, but not cheese this time.


I just had double cheeseburger. 
Now some cheese for dessert.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just had double cheeseburger.
> Now some cheese for dessert.


A cheese burger and cheese for dessert?! 

How did this "love for cheese" begin if I may ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A cheese burger and cheese for dessert?!
> 
> How did this "love for cheese" begin if I may ask.


Not sure.
Just loved all types of types of real cheese for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Indeed it is a beautiful day, and hopefully will turn out to be a nice one !
> And for you, too.



Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Adam, can you use this picture:
> 
> View attachment 216143



How cute is this ?!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How cute is this ?!!!


It's a spoiler, that's what it is! 
Good evening, ccl Bee!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a spoiler, that's what it is!
> Good evening, ccl Bee!



I know, I know. Nevertheless it is cute too !
Good evening Adam.
In Germany we`ve got Tortoises `R`Us shops too !
I wish Mr. Adam luck for the tortoise research.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know, I know. Nevertheless it is cute too !
> Good evening Adam.
> In Germany we`ve got Tortoises `R`Us shops too !
> I wish Mr. Adam luck for the tortoise research.


Trying to get all these tortoises to behave is impossible! 
Luckily this picture is not needed for tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trying to get all these tortoises to behave is impossible!
> Luckily this picture is not needed for tomorrow.



Why do they must behave ????


----------



## Bee62

My tortoises never behave ( well ).

They poop and pee in their water dish. 
They trample over their food.
They eat like pigs.
They are hissing at me.
They dug in the mud.
They scratch my hand ( when I am holding them )
...... and so on......

Sometimes I seriously ask me why I love them ?


----------



## Bee62

Hmmm..... no answer ...... hmmmm.
Out to the cats.
Mayby pop again in later ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My tortoises never behave ( well ).
> 
> They poop and pee in their water dish.
> They trample over their food.
> They eat like pigs.
> They are hissing at me.
> They dug in the mud.
> They scratch my hand ( when I am holding them )
> ...... and so on......
> 
> Sometimes I seriously ask me why I love them ?


They must learn to pose for the camera like Tidgy does.
Tidgy never poops or pees in her water dish, only in her toilet place. 
She tramples on her food, but only so wifey won't eat it.
She eats a bit like a pig, yes. 
She hasn't hissed at me for years. 
She like to dig in the mud but this keeps her cool, so it's cool. 
She doesn't wiggle (often) or scratch (ever) when I hold her. 
I love my Tidgy. 
But she doesn't love me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They must learn to pose for the camera like Tidgy does.
> Tidgy never poops or pees in her water dish, only in her toilet place.
> She tramples on her food, but only so wifey won't eat it.
> She eats a bit like a pig, yes.
> She hasn't hissed at me for years.
> She like to dig in the mud but this keeps her cool, so it's cool.
> She doesn't wiggle (often) or scratch (ever) when I hold her.
> I love my Tidgy.
> But she doesn't love me.



Poor Adam.  Your tortoise doesen`t loves you !  Luckily wifey did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor Adam.  Your tortoise doesen`t loves you !  Luckily wifey did.


_Does !_
I hope.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Does !_
> I hope.



Ask her ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ask her ....


No need really, she told me last night.................
So, unless I've been really naughty today, I should be okay.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No need really, she told me last night.................
> So, unless I've been really naughty today, I should be okay.



Lucky you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lucky you !


Indeed, I am Mr Lucky McLuck from Luckland !


----------



## Bee62

.... talking about the weather .... 
It is 48,2 F outside tonight ( 9 C ). It is really cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... talking about the weather ....
> It is 48,2 F outside tonight ( 9 C ). It is really cold.


That is horrible for August! 
Central heating ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is horrible for August!
> Central heating ?



Of course. Never without it ... I live in Germany .... I sometimes think it is cold all trough the year.
But I have a wood oven too. For really cold weather ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Of course. Never without it ... I live in Germany .... I sometimes think it is cold all trough the year.
> But I have a wood oven too. For really cold weather ...


Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
Making me shiver just thinking about it. 
Given up on the cold. 
No more long, cold winters (or summers) for me, thanks!


----------



## Bee62

Luckily I don`t freeze so fast. In this case I am an unsual woman. My feet are always warm... like the rest of me too.

I would melt and feel sick in the heat of Morocco. That would be too hot for me.
If I could choose where I want to live, I would choose the Canary Islands. Slightly warm temps the whole year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Warm body, warm heart. 
i'm warm body; cold heart, which makes it bearable for me here, keeps me cool does my heart. 
I'm thinking about going to Namibia! 
Properly hot for me there.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Warm body, warm heart.
> i'm warm body; cold heart, which makes it bearable for me here, keeps me cool does my heart.
> I'm thinking about going to Namibia!
> Properly hot for me there.



If you think so 
Namibia is very interesting. Not to live there but to visit for example Windhook or Lüderitz.
I am interested in their history.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If you think so
> Namibia is very interesting. Not to live there but to visit for example Windhook or Lüderitz.


Yes, I've been, liked it very much.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I've been, liked it very much.



You have been there ? Where ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Windhoek, of course, where we flew to, Swakopmund, the Namib National Park and the Skeleton Coast National Park. 
I went to a diamond mine, too, but I can't remember the name, and can't find it on friend Google, either!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Windhoek, of course, where we flew to, Swakopmund, the Namib National Park and the Skeleton Coast National Park.
> I went to a diamond mine, too, but I can't remember the name, and can't find it on friend Google, either!



Wow ! I am envious...
I`ve seen several TV reportings about Windhoek and Swakopmund. I am interested in the history of them.
I know I will never get the chance to visit the places but I have a good friend who is often there. Mayby in winter we will have time that she can show me some pics of her visits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! I am envious...
> I`ve seen several TV reportings about Windhoek and Swakopmund. I am interested in the history of them.
> I know I will never get the chance to visit the places but I have a good friend who is often there. Mayby in winter we will have time that she can show me some pics of her visits.


I'll see if I can find some pics, scan them and put them on here. 
There were a lot of German's there, ex-colonial stuff, I guess, like the French, here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll see if I can find some pics, scan them and put them on here.
> There were a lot of German's there, ex-colonial stuff, I guess, like the French, here.



I know ( from the TV reportings ). 
If you can find pics to upload here it will be a pleasure for me.
I know that the people still speaking German in some places.


----------



## Bee62

But now my "pleasure" is to go to bed.
Tomorrow, ähem, today I have to make a longer trip by car to visit someone.
Good night Adam. Speak a little bit today in the morning I hope.
Sleep well later...
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now my "pleasure" is to go to bed.
> Tomorrow, ähem, today I have to make a longer trip by car to visit someone.
> Good night Adam. Speak a little bit today in the morning I hope.
> Sleep well later...
> Good night.


I also have to go out tomorrow am.
So probably won't be on til the afternoon.
Night night, Sabine, safe journey, hopefully catch up some time tomorrow!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also have to go out tomorrow am.
> So probably won't be on til the afternoon.
> Night night, Sabine, safe journey, hopefully catch up some time tomorrow!


Good night, fellow Roomies!
Sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, fellow Roomies!
> Sleep well!


Still here, Bea! 
Unless you mean you're going to bed, in which case , sweet dreams! 
I'm off out at 7 am, so won't bother with sleepy time tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very quiet in here at night now. 
Missing a lot of my American friends. 
Good night, Roommates! 
A very good page of "Esio Trot " tomorrow, if I say so myself ! 
Night, night, bless you all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JSWallace said:


> Oh my, thst sounds likd a wonderful place. Have you been?


 Nope. I live west of the continental divide in the states. I'd be hard pressed to go over for some food. Although I'd have no problem bringing my own libations. Although I am somewhat intrigued.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very quiet in here at night now.
> Missing a lot of my American friends.
> Good night, Roommates!
> A very good page of "Esio Trot " tomorrow, if I say so myself !
> Night, night, bless you all!


Can't wait for the 140 tortoises! 

Good morning, everyone this side of the world! 

Hope you've enjoyed the turtle eclipse of the Sun, roommates on that side of the world! 

And a happy time of the day to everyone else wherever you are in the CDR! 

(So many exclamation marks, oh my! Time to get off the happy pills?)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is horrible for August!
> Central heating ?



Edit: When I went to bed it had been 45,5 F !!!! Much to cold for August nights !
I love my central heating.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Can't wait for the 140 tortoises!
> 
> Good morning, everyone this side of the world!
> 
> Hope you've enjoyed the turtle eclipse of the Sun, roommates on that side of the world!
> 
> And a happy time of the day to everyone else wherever you are in the CDR!
> 
> (So many exclamation marks, oh my! Time to get off the happy pills?)




Good morning Lena,

I wish you a happy day too !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Can't wait for the 140 tortoises!
> 
> Good morning, everyone this side of the world!
> 
> Hope you've enjoyed the turtle eclipse of the Sun, roommates on that side of the world!
> 
> And a happy time of the day to everyone else wherever you are in the CDR!
> 
> (So many exclamation marks, oh my! Time to get off the happy pills?)


No. Stay on the happy pills! 
Good afternoon; Lena! 
140 tortoises in a couple of days times, probably. 
Oh, no exclamation marks! 
Ah, there's one! 
And another! 
And............


----------



## JoesMum

Phew! Caught up!

Having done very little in the last couple of days, apart from locating vendors of cheese, bread, wine and groceries we have been out exploring on foot today. 

Temperatures reaching the low 30s C by day here and dropping to around 18C at night which isn't too bad for sleeping. 

We are staying in a place called Magalas just outside Béziers. On this map it looks like it's on the coast, but it isn't 



The old village is on top of the hill and was fortified in medieval times. Lots of the streets are very narrow and steep and traces of the old gates and walls still exist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Phew! Caught up!
> 
> Having done very little in the last couple of days, apart from locating vendors of cheese, bread, wine and groceries we have been out exploring on foot today.
> 
> Temperatures reaching the low 30s C by day here and dropping to around 18C at night which isn't too bad for sleeping.
> 
> We are staying in a place called Magalas just outside Béziers. On this map it looks like it's on the coast, but it isn't
> View attachment 216183
> 
> 
> The old village is on top of the hill and was fortified in medieval times. Lots of the streets are very narrow and steep and traces of the old gates and walls still exist.
> View attachment 216184
> 
> View attachment 216185


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Points for the cheese mention, of course. 
The weather looks pretty good, the place , too.
Please continue to have a good time and post piccies!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> The old village is on top of the hill and was fortified in medieval times. Lots of the streets are very narrow and steep and traces of the old gates and walls still exist.
> View attachment 216185


 way too lucky! Reminds me of when I was a wee lad and we would go on family holiday to the cliff dwellings in the southwestern states. I realize it's not completely the same, but when it's in your backyard it makes it more funner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> way too lucky! Reminds me of when I was a wee lad and we would go on family holiday to the cliff dwellings in the southwestern states. I realize it's not completely the same, but when it's in your backyard it makes it more funner.


Good morning, Cowboy! 
Blimey, you're up early, or very late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey has talked me into carrying a donor card.
She's a woman after my own heart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmmm.
Wonder where John is ?
@johnandjade 
Are you okay, matey ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Edit: When I went to bed it had been 45,5 F !!!! Much to cold for August nights !
> I love my central heating.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hooray for your central heating.
That's just silly temps for August!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Phew! Caught up!
> 
> Having done very little in the last couple of days, apart from locating vendors of cheese, bread, wine and groceries we have been out exploring on foot today.
> 
> Temperatures reaching the low 30s C by day here and dropping to around 18C at night which isn't too bad for sleeping.
> 
> We are staying in a place called Magalas just outside Béziers. On this map it looks like it's on the coast, but it isn't
> View attachment 216183
> 
> 
> The old village is on top of the hill and was fortified in medieval times. Lots of the streets are very narrow and steep and traces of the old gates and walls still exist.
> View attachment 216184
> 
> View attachment 216185


How wonderful!!!! 
I guess I'll have to adjust my bucket list again, and add a visit to France!
How do you find such charming and historic places??!??


----------



## JoesMum

In the tiny grocery shop in the old village looking at cheese - a fat old bloke with fag behind his ear and pastis in hand (10:30 am  ), clearly a cheese (and wine) connoisseur, points at these and tells us they're the best. Not made in a factory. Hand made. 

Just tried some with lunch. He was right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 216187
> 
> In the tiny grocery shop in the old village looking at cheese - a fat old bloke with fag behind his ear and pastis in hand (10:30 am  ), clearly a cheese (and wine) connoisseur, points at these and tells us they're the best. Not made in a factory. Hand made.
> 
> Just tried some with lunch. He was right.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A cheese I don't think I've tried ! 
Have to google that one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How wonderful!!!!
> I guess I'll have to adjust my bucket list again, and add a visit to France!
> How do you find such charming and historic places??!??


Good morning, Mooz! 
I was just sitting here wondering how many chameleons snuck onto The Ark.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> How wonderful!!!!
> I guess I'll have to adjust my bucket list again, and add a visit to France!
> How do you find such charming and historic places??!??


A bit like the UK, there are medieval bits all over the place, not just in France but across Europe. Sometimes you have to look harder than others. 

Nobody overlooked the defensive properties of a good hill, so towns or villages at the top of one are a good bet  Similarly harbours and bridging points are bound to have a long history. 

We weren't aware of the charms of Magalas before we arrived, but are very pleased. It's a shame it only has one restaurant and one cafe, but makes up for it with 3 boulangerie/patisseries (bakery/cake shops), vineyards everywhere (including the roundabout) and even the butcher sells cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A bit like the UK, there are medieval bits all over the place, not just in France but across Europe. Sometimes you have to look harder than others.
> 
> Nobody overlooked the defensive properties of a good hill, so towns or villages at the top of one are a good bet  Similarly harbours and bridging points are bound to have a long history.
> 
> We weren't aware of the charms of Magalas before we arrived, but are very pleased. It's a shame it only has one restaurant and one cafe, but makes up for it with 3 boulangerie/patisseries (bakery/cake shops), vineyards everywhere (including the roundabout) and even the butcher sells cheese


More points for the cheese mention. 
It's the same in Morocco.
Oldest human remains in the world through cave art, the Phoenicians and Romans to medieval forts, castles and medinas. we've the best Roman town remains at Volubilis not far from here and Fes is an ancient medieval city itself with the oldest university in the world, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It took him two days to visit each pet-shop and choose his tortoises. He wanted a great many, at least one hundred, perhaps more. And he needed to choose them very carefully. 
To you and me there is a great deal of difference between on tortoise and another, but to the layman they all look pretty much the same. To them, they differ only in their size and in the colour of their shells. Alfie had a pale shell with dark patches, so Mr Adam wanted to choose only the lighter shelled tortoises with darker blotches for his great collection. 
Size, of course, was everything. Mr Adam chose all sorts of different sizes, some weighing only slightly more than Alfie's 'thirteen ounces' according to Mrs wifey's bonkers scales., others weighing a great deal more, but he didn't want any that weighed less. 









Points for anyone who can tell me what the objects are in the cages and jars and further points for telling me what they represent within the context of this story. 



Page 22


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and from now on we're playing :
"Where's Tidgy ?"
The first person to reply "WALDO !" to an "Esio Trot" page in the Cold Dark Room that features Tidgy scores points.
Not on the Esio Trot thread, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TORTOISE OWNERS ! ! ! 
Give your tortoise a treat and the encouragement to "see" more of the world by holding him/her in your hands and pressing his/her nose against things which would normally be out of his/her reach. Start him/her off on light switches and door hinges and then move on to more complex items like shower heads and coving. Tidgy loves it !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Cowboy!
> Blimey, you're up early, or very late!


One or the other. My head keeps nodding down but at least I'm holding on to my phone right now. Getting ready to go crawl in bed for a few hours of shut eye as has been mandated by reality,(well, and Rochell)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One or the other. My head keeps nodding down but at least I'm holding on to my phone right now. Getting ready to go crawl in bed for a few hours of shut eye as has been mandated by reality,(well, and Rochell)!


She must have been waiting for hours! 
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out to the local river to do some snorkeling with The Tidge.
Should help cool us off. 
See you later if there's anybody around.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always nice when you pop in, Cousin!
> Nice that life is keeping you busy.
> Take care of yourself and have fun.


Hey Cousin! Hi CDR'rrerrs. First day of school here in Round Rock, Texas.... ahhh! The house is sooo quiet!!!! Maybe I can actually get some stuff done?...!!!! Wishing everyone a marvelous day


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure.
> Just loved all types of types of real cheese for as long as I can remember.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

No reason for that love. Strange.

Temp dropped to only 28 deg C today. I'm beginning to get cold.  Still hot in Fes?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trying to get all these tortoises to behave is impossible!
> Luckily this picture is not needed for tomorrow.



Get ONE tort to behave, Adam.  Oli alone is driving me mad, believe it or not.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They must learn to pose for the camera like Tidgy does.
> Tidgy never poops or pees in her water dish, only in her toilet place.
> She tramples on her food, but only so wifey won't eat it.
> She eats a bit like a pig, yes.
> She hasn't hissed at me for years.
> She like to dig in the mud but this keeps her cool, so it's cool.
> She doesn't wiggle (often) or scratch (ever) when I hold her.
> I love my Tidgy.
> But she doesn't love me.


Oli loves you, I'm sure of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Cousin! Hi CDR'rrerrs. First day of school here in Round Rock, Texas.... ahhh! The house is sooo quiet!!!! Maybe I can actually get some stuff done?...!!!! Wishing everyone a marvelous day


I'm sure I could think of a reason to not get stuff done. 
Being on here for instance. 
You have a good day, too, Cousin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> No reason for that love. Strange.
> 
> Temp dropped to only 28 deg C today. I'm beginning to get cold.  Still hot in Fes?


Good early evening, Gillian. 
Yep, still scorchio here.
Night time's crazy hot, i didn't bother going to bed last night, knew I wouldn't sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Get ONE tort to behave, Adam.  Oli alone is driving me mad, believe it or not.


I believe it. he often drives you mad, naughty Oli. 
Oli! 
BE A GOOD TORT !


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It took him two days to visit each pet-shop and choose his tortoises. He wanted a great many, at least one hundred, perhaps more. And he needed to choose them very carefully.
> To you and me there is a great deal of difference between on tortoise and another, but to the layman they all look pretty much the same. To them, they differ only in their size and in the colour of their shells. Alfie had a pale shell with dark patches, so Mr Adam wanted to choose only the lighter shelled tortoises with darker blotches for his great collection.
> Size, of course, was everything. Mr Adam chose all sorts of different sizes, some weighing only slightly more than Alfie's 'thirteen ounces' according to Mrs wifey's bonkers scales., others weighing a great deal more, but he didn't want any that weighed less.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points for anyone who can tell me what the objects are in the cages and jars and further points for telling me what they represent within the context of this story.
> 
> 
> 
> Page 22



A spin off of the Partridge in a Pear Tree song?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> A spin off of the Partridge in a Pear Tree song?????


Hmmmmmmm......
Good idea.
I'll work on that for Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CHEWERS
An elastic band with a dab of toothpaste makes an economical substitute for chewing gum , and it's better for your teeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Last night I went to a Pretenders gig. 
It was a tribute act.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> Wonder where John is ?
> @johnandjade
> Are you okay, matey ?




i'm fine thank you, busy couple days is all. dad still in hospital


----------



## johnandjade

finally managed to catch up with you all . 

dads doing ok, i don't even want to share the pictures... it looks like 3rd degree burns! 

i was at a course today to learn about working at hight with harnessing, as i may be switching carrier! 

bitter sweet.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i'm fine thank you, busy couple days is all. dad still in hospital





johnandjade said:


> finally managed to catch up with you all .
> 
> dads doing ok, i don't even want to share the pictures... it looks like 3rd degree burns!


I hope your Dad is starting to improve John. This sounds awful!


> i was at a course today to learn about working at hight with harnessing, as i may be switching carrier!
> 
> bitter sweet.


Sounds interesting!


----------



## JoesMum

We ate out at the only restaurant tonight. It was good. Madame was definitely in charge. Monsieur was doing the drinks and kept disappearing into the wine store for a slug out of a bottle 

Evening shots of the old village


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all


Good evening Laura * waves *


----------



## Momof4

So sorry about your dad John! 
He's in my thoughts!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe it. he often drives you mad, naughty Oli.
> Oli!
> BE A GOOD TORT !


Hi Adam.

Oli has been behaving since you scolded him. Well done! You have to do this more often; as he won't listen to me. The more I tell him off, the more he misbehaves.  Is Tidgy being naughty as well? I wonder.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all


Good evening Laura.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> i'm fine thank you, busy couple days is all. dad still in hospital


Hi John. What's up? Hope your dad is now better, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finally managed to catch up with you all .
> 
> dads doing ok, i don't even want to share the pictures... it looks like 3rd degree burns!
> 
> i was at a course today to learn about working at hight with harnessing, as i may be switching carrier!
> 
> bitter sweet.


Welcome back.
Love to John's Dad. 
Tell us more about the possible career change ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all


Good evening, Laura.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We ate out at the only restaurant tonight. It was good. Madame was definitely in charge. Monsieur was doing the drinks and kept disappearing into the wine store for a slug out of a bottle
> 
> Evening shots of the old village
> View attachment 216216
> 
> View attachment 216217
> 
> View attachment 216218


Aaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
Narrow streets! Love it. 
But we don't get the pretty churches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Oli has been behaving since you scolded him. Well done! You have to do this more often; as he won't listen to me. The more I tell him off, the more he misbehaves.  Is Tidgy being naughty as well? I wonder.


Tidgy had a fit today! 
We were only out for 1 and a half hours instead of the usual 2 and a half to three. 
She was not happy when I brought her in!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> Narrow streets! Love it.
> But we don't get the pretty churches.


The middle photo is the church


----------



## johnandjade

met a new friend yesterday





a little timid yesterday, but today actually came over when i went over!! he had a sniff and aloud me to stroke his head, body and even scratches under chin!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> met a new friend yesterday
> View attachment 216230
> View attachment 216231
> 
> 
> 
> a little timid yesterday, but today actually came over when i went over!! he had a sniff and aloud me to stroke his head, body and even scratches under chin!!


How lovely! 
I like horses. 
Had a sniff of your lager ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DRINKERS ! ! ! 
Avoid waking your other half when you come home inebriated by, over the course of the night, individually wrapping up all the coins in your pocket, one by one, in toilet paper an securing with an elastic band. This will eliminate any noise when they inevitably fall from your pockets whilst you are getting into bed. You may also want to mark the denomination of each one with a black felt tip pen to save unwrapping them all again while looking for your taxi fare.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> met a new friend yesterday
> View attachment 216230
> View attachment 216231
> 
> 
> 
> a little timid yesterday, but today actually came over when i went over!! he had a sniff and aloud me to stroke his head, body and even scratches under chin!!



Good evening John,
your new friend, the horse, looks to me like he or she has nothing to eat ( gras ) on the pasture.
Why do you think he had a sniff ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Whenever someone says, "I don't believe in coincidences", I say, "Oh, my God, me neither!"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> met a new friend yesterday
> View attachment 216230
> View attachment 216231
> 
> 
> 
> a little timid yesterday, but today actually came over when i went over!! he had a sniff and aloud me to stroke his head, body and even scratches under chin!!


The horse was surprised a horses tail could walk on two legs ! Just kidding !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Bee! 
Very formal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The horse was surprised a horses tail could walk on two legs ! Just kidding !


Hello there, Grandpa! 
Welcome, welcome, welcome.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bee!
> Very formal.



Sorry, I am watching TV while typing .....
Good evening Adam. I hope your day was great. What about the snuggeling with Tidgy ? Do you saw colorful fishes ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I am watching TV while typing .....
> Good evening Adam. I hope your day was great. What about the snuggeling with Tidgy ? Do you saw colorful fishes ?


No, Tidgy's not snuggling at the moment, she's cross with me..
I did put the Nescafé (other brands of instant coffee are available) in the hot water tank though, as we discussed and let it brew over the weekend. 
The result ?
Bleeeeeeuuuuuchhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
And wifey took a hot shower and has now turned rather patchy brown (I take cold showers.)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Tidgy's not snuggling at the moment, she's cross with me..
> I did put the Nescafé (other brands of instant coffee are available) in the hot water tank though, as we discussed and let it brew over the weekend.
> The result ?
> Bleeeeeeuuuuuchhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> And wifey took a hot shower and has now turned rather patchy brown (I take cold showers.)



What a cool idea ! Getting gentle brown by taking a shower. I like the idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a cool idea ! Getting gentle brown by taking a shower. I like the idea.


Hmmmm
wifey doesn't.
She resembles marble cake and is not happy with me. 
I have tried to blame it on you, but she's not buying it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm
> wifey doesn't.
> She resembles marble cake and is not happy with me.
> I have tried to blame it on you, but she's not buying it.



It is not nice that you blamed it on me. It was your idea !
Good that wifey knows you better.


----------



## Bee62

..... wibble ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is not nice that you blamed it on me. It was your idea !
> Good that wifey knows you better.


Always blame someone else. 
"It wasn't me, it was Tidgy!" is the most commonly spoken sentence around here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always blame someone else.
> "It wasn't me, it was Tidgy!" is the most commonly spoken sentence around here.



Poor Tidgy ! That`s cruelty to an harmless animal to blame it for everything.
Shame on you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor Tidgy ! That`s cruelty to an harmless animal to blame it for everything.
> Shame on you.


She blames lots of stuff on me !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She blames lots of stuff on me !



O.K. I see you both are on the draw level....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Grandpa!
> Welcome, welcome, welcome.


Hello how's your day going ? I hope John isn't mad , hope his father feels better ! But seeing next to that horse I just couldn't pass it up !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> O.K. I see you both are on the draw level....


It's all her fault! 
I am innocent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello how's your day going ? I hope John isn't mad , hope his father feels better ! But seeing next to that horse I just couldn't pass it up !


Good day, thanks.
No, John'll be fine, he's kept his sense of humour despite difficult times.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's all her fault!
> I am innocent!



Indeed, innocent and with a bright, white halo .......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Indeed, innocent and with a bright, white halo .......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FREEZER OWNERS ! ! ! 
Save space in your freezers by storing frozen peas in the holes in potato waffles.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good day, thanks.
> No, John'll be fine, he's kept his sense of humour despite difficult times.


But watch his Tea ! It might be flammable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But watch his Tea ! It might be flammable!


Yeah, i'm sure it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have two boys; 5 and 6, we're no good a naming things in our house.
Hence wifey.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm--m-m, let's see . . . a zebra and a leopard in a cage, a group of preserved animals in glass jars (in a cage), a rabbit and a lettuce leaf (and maybe a Tidgy hiding behind the leaf), and in a cage, two birds in a cage and last but not least, a pink ant eater/elephant thingey. Ok, my guess is a strange zoo/museum.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like how Mr. Adam and Mrs. Wifey are clothed to match the clothing in the original pictures (in the book). Your attention to detail, and great over-acting are very interesting, funny, entertaining. Keep up the good work!!!!!

Tidgy (Points???)


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> and last but not least, a pink ant eater/elephant thingey. .


That is a Clanger. 

The Clangers was a stop-motion animation shown on 1970s children's tv. They lived with the Soup Dragon, Froglets and the Iron Chicken on an unidentified bare-rock planet. 

I loved to watch it


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We had a little thunder in the early hours and the mosquitoes are out in force this morning. The sun is fighting back, so hopefully they'll diminish quickly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hm--m-m, let's see . . . a zebra and a leopard in a cage, a group of preserved animals in glass jars (in a cage), a rabbit and a lettuce leaf (and maybe a Tidgy hiding behind the leaf), and in a cage, two birds in a cage and last but not least, a pink ant eater/elephant thingey. Ok, my guess is a strange zoo/museum.


Points for the zebra and the snow leopard ( a CDR member herself), point for the lettuce, point for the two birds, point for the rabbit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I like how Mr. Adam and Mrs. Wifey are clothed to match the clothing in the original pictures (in the book). Your attention to detail, and great over-acting are very interesting, funny, entertaining. Keep up the good work!!!!!
> 
> Tidgy (Points???)


Nope she's not in that picture. 
And you must shout "WALDO!" 
Minus one. 
Thank you for the compliments.
It gets much sillier and veers off course a bit today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That is a Clanger.
> 
> The Clangers was a stop-motion animation shown on 1970s children's tv. They lived with the Soup Dragon, Froglets and the Iron Chicken on an unidentified bare-rock planet.
> 
> I loved to watch it


Good morning, Linda!
Yes, it's Mother Clanger (who doesn't wear knickers) Point.
But what's she pretending to be ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It took him two days to visit each pet-shop and choose his tortoises. He wanted a great many, at least one hundred, perhaps more. And he needed to choose them very carefully.
> To you and me there is a great deal of difference between on tortoise and another, but to the layman they all look pretty much the same. To them, they differ only in their size and in the colour of their shells. Alfie had a pale shell with dark patches, so Mr Adam wanted to choose only the lighter shelled tortoises with darker blotches for his great collection.
> Size, of course, was everything. Mr Adam chose all sorts of different sizes, some weighing only slightly more than Alfie's 'thirteen ounces' according to Mrs wifey's bonkers scales., others weighing a great deal more, but he didn't want any that weighed less.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points for anyone who can tell me what the objects are in the cages and jars and further points for telling me what they represent within the context of this story.
> 
> 
> 
> Page 22



WALDO !
These animals on the pics are also to be sold in the different pet shops.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR. 
Hope you roommates all slept well.

I have to report:
Tonight I`ve got a new minus record in temps : 41,9 F 
It is unbelieveable ....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> Hope you roommates all slept well.
> 
> I have to report:
> Tonight I`ve got a new minus record in temps : 41,9 F
> It is unbelieveable ....


That's ridiculous! What altitude is your property?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The rabbit in a dress pretending to be a rabbit.
This was a gift from wifey to her mother one Christmas as her mother wore the same type of dress.
And lettuce disguised as lettuce.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That's ridiculous! What altitude is your property?


240 meter altitude above sea level, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> WALDO !
> These animals on the pics are also to be sold in the different pet shops.


No, Tidgy is not in this picture.
Minus one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> Hope you roommates all slept well.
> 
> I have to report:
> Tonight I`ve got a new minus record in temps : 41,9 F
> It is unbelieveable ....


*Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Madness! *
But it was only 39.2 in Karachi, Pakistan, yesterday. 
Still scorchio, here.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> 240 meter altitude above sea level, I think.


So it's just :censored: awful weather for August


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Tidgy is not in this picture.
> Minus one!



I didn`t speak of Tidgy. I`ve spoken of other animals that Mr. Adam saw on his way trough all the pet shops he visited.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Madness! *
> But it was only 39.2 in Karachi, Pakistan, yesterday.
> Still scorchio, here.



Madness, that`s the right word.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So it's just :censored: awful weather for August



"censored" ... LOL !

Terrible awful weather ..... yes !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I didn`t speak of Tidgy. I`ve spoken of other animals that Mr. Adam saw on his way trough all the pet shops he visited.


You get a point for being the first to shout "WALDO" when Tidgy appears in the Cold Dark Room in an "Esio Trot" photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I wasn't particularly close to my dad, before he died.................which was lucky because he trod on a landmine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TOILET TIP ! ! !
If you should foul the air in somebody else's bathroom, disguise the smell by lighting a match and setting fire to the hand towel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

These are Japanese Feng Shui Love Birds acting as song birds. 
wifey bought them early in our relationship when I left her. They were designed to get me back. They worked.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wasn't particularly close to my dad, before he died.................which was lucky because he trod on a landmine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TOILET TIP ! ! !
> If you should foul the air in somebody else's bathroom, disguise the smell by lighting a match and setting fire to the hand towel.



Better setting fire to some paper in the toilet . Say your poop was too hot !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

As has been ascertained, this is Mother Clanger, who used to whistle when squeezed, but no longer does. 
But for two points, what type of animal is she pretending to be in "Esio Trot"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Better setting fire to some paper in the toilet . Say your poop was too hot !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Second lesson of the day in a moment.
So i'll not see you all again in a couple of hours.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216294
> 
> 
> 
> As has been ascertained, this is Mother Clanger, who used to whistle when squeezed, but no longer does.
> But for two points, what type of animal is she pretending to be in "Esio Trot"?



An enchanted tortoise ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Second lesson of the day in a moment.
> So i'll not see you all again in a couple of hours.




..... sniff .... that`s sad ... sniiiiifffff....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> An enchanted tortoise ?


Still here for now. 
Nope, not a tortoise.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216293
> 
> These are Japanese Feng Shui Love Birds acting as song birds.
> wifey bought them early in our relationship when I left her. They were designed to get me back. They worked.


How sweet!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216294
> 
> 
> 
> As has been ascertained, this is Mother Clanger, who used to whistle when squeezed, but no longer does.
> But for two points, what type of animal is she pretending to be in "Esio Trot"?


A monkey? (Animal standing on 2 legs)?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
This is the pond as I've left it.
75% finished.
I'll report on both when I get back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A monkey? (Animal standing on 2 legs)?


Good morning, Bea. 
No, not a monkey, but it is an animal that stands on two legs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
> This is the pond as I've left it.
> 75% finished.
> I'll report on both when I get back.


Good luck, Ed.
Love to your mom. 
Pond looking good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have two boys, 5 and 6. We're no good at naming things in our house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grated Cheddar cheese from the supermarket can be squashed tightly together with your fingers to produce a block of cheese, ready for slicing or grating.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
> This is the pond as I've left it.
> 75% finished.
> I'll report on both when I get back.


Fingers crossed your Mom recovers quickly, Ed. 

Electronic hugs from over the Atlantic


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
> This is the pond as I've left it.
> 75% finished.
> I'll report on both when I get back.



So sorry about your mom. Hope it's fixed and quickly!


----------



## tortdad

Sorry Ed


----------



## Yvonne G

*WALDO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

*ZACK!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But Mr Adam encountered some difficulties with his cunning plan.
For example here is the first pet shop he visited:




"Do you sell tortoises ?" Mr Adam inquired, thinking the pet-shop owner looked rather familiar but unable to place him.
"Yes," responded the pet-shop owner, fishing a tortoise out from under the counter. "This is a tortoise."
"It is," agreed Mr Adam instantly recognizing it as a beautiful female Greek tortoise, _Testudo graeca. "_Do you have any Russians ?"
The pet-shop owner shot him a peculiar look. "Listen, mate, this is a pet shop. I don't know nuffing about any Russians. But there's a very nice Ukrainian family living at number 26."
Mr Adam sighed and asked to see the rest of the stock. They were all Greek tortoises. "I'll take them all anyway," he decided, as they were all bigger than Alfie. 
"Feed them cabbage leaves," the pet-shop owner told him. "That's all they need. That and a bowl of water." 
Mr Adam sighed again. This outdated pet store information would still be the same in thirty years, he thought. Though he knew from the yet to be invented Tortoise Table that a cabbage only diet was very unhealthy for a tortoise. as it contained goitrogens that interfered with thyroid function and could damage the liver and kidneys. But as a small part of a nice mixed diet it was probably fine. Mr Adam knew not to trust pet-shop owners, for real up to date tortoise information from experienced keepers one needed to go to Tortoise Forum, in twenty years time, anyway.

The next shop only had sulcata tortoises, _Centrochelys sulcata_ and the next a load of Indian Stars, G_eochelone elegans,. _Mr Adam bought all those that were bigger than Alfie.

Here is the fourth shop :





"Feed them cabbage leaves," the pet-shop owners all told him. "That's all they need. That and a bowl of water."
The rest of the pet-shops gave the same advice and Mr Adam was forced to buy many different species and types of tortoise as no one had any Russian tortoises. 
Here is the fourteenth and final pet shop from Mr Adam's list:




You will notice that this last picture is not photo-shopped. This proves, conclusively that the pet shop owners are not all the same actors. 

"Oh!" said Mr Adam. "I'm sorry, I thought this was a pet shop!" 
"It was until last Thursday!" said the ex-pet-shop owner. "But we sold all our pets, including 140 Russian tortoises of varying sizes and couldn't get anymore so we are now a Doctor Who Memorabilia store. But I still have one tortoise under the counter, unless you want a Dalek." 
"No, thanks," said Mr Adam. "But I'll take the tortoise." It was another simply beautiful female Greek. 
And he bought it thinking a lot of pet-shop owners and Greek tortoises looked very similar. 
"Feed it cabbage leaves," the ex-pet-shop owner told him. "That's all it needs. And a bowl of water." 



Page 23


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
> This is the pond as I've left it.
> 75% finished.
> I'll report on both when I get back.


So sorry to hear this, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne seems to be getting a bit carried away with this.
Points for shouting "Waldo" when you see Tidgy in an "Esio Trot" photo are awarded for being the first to post "Waldo" in the Cold Dark Room.
Not on "Esio Trot"
And yes, that's Tidgy's Uncle Zak.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne seems to be getting a bit carried away with this.
> Points for shouting "Waldo" when you see Tidgy in an "Esio Trot" photo are awarded for being the first to post "Waldo" in the Cold Dark Room.
> Not on "Esio Trot"
> And yes, that's Tidgy's Uncle Zak.


Zak is a good sport! (...and cute, too! )


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> That is a Clanger.
> 
> The Clangers was a stop-motion animation shown on 1970s children's tv. They lived with the Soup Dragon, Froglets and the Iron Chicken on an unidentified bare-rock planet.
> 
> I loved to watch it


I loved it too. My Mum made me a clanger out of an old sock (following instructions on Blue Peter!)


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wasn't particularly close to my dad, before he died.................which was lucky because he trod on a landmine.


That's terrible!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Zak is a good sport! (...and cute, too! )


So, just for you, Bea.............


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
> This is the pond as I've left it.
> 75% finished.
> I'll report on both when I get back.


Oh I hope she is ok Ed. Sending all the best to her..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That's terrible!!!


A bit. 
Twas on BBC news !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, just for you, Bea.............
> View attachment 216335


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Posted with Zakariae's permission, of course!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad, since I am new to this most charming group...you speak of students. What sort of knowledge do you attempt to impart? And what age are they? This is absolutely none of my business...I am curious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Tidgy's Dad, since I am new to this most charming group...you speak of students. What sort of knowledge do you attempt to impart? And what age are they? This is absolutely none of my business...I am curious!


That's fine. 
I teach English, for the most part, but other subjects when necessary, too. Physics, maths, geology, astronomy even Latin and my pet subject, palaeontology, on occasion, as well. 
I teach from age 14 or 15 right through to university students, including PhD level, and also adults who need English for their work.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> I teach English, for the most part, but other subjects when necessary, too. Physics, maths, geology, astronomy even Latin and my pet subject, palaeontology, on occasion, as well.
> I teach from age 14 or 15 right through to university students, including PhD level, and also adults who need English for their work.


Wow! A man of many talents...I suspected as such! Cool! [emoji2]


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
> This is the pond as I've left it.
> 75% finished.
> I'll report on both when I get back.




thoughts are with you mr ed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! A man of many talents...I suspected as such! Cool! [emoji2]


I thank you, but to be honest it sounds much more impressive than the reality.
The standards of education here are among the worst in the world, so it doesn't take too much to be able to help people along. .


----------



## johnandjade

greatings to all! dads leg looking better today. off on another course next week for this new job opportunity

hope everyone is well and wibbling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> greatings to all! dads leg looking better today. off on another course next week for this new job opportunity
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling


Wibbling on, John.
All well here. 
Glad to here your dad's improving. .


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibbling on, John.
> All well here.
> Glad to here your dad's improving. .




just been reading the new pages


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just been reading the new pages


So I see! 
It's so much fun to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm rubbish with names, it's a condition, there's a name for it.......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BARSTAFF ! ! ! 
Pour all my mates' lagers first and THEN pour my Guinness, to ensure half my night is spent at the blinking bar!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I see!
> It's so much fun to do!




a modern masterpiece sir, take a bow! 

(applause) 


nice use of the familiar looking head gear


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne seems to be getting a bit carried away with this.
> Points for shouting "Waldo" when you see Tidgy in an "Esio Trot" photo are awarded for being the first to post "Waldo" in the Cold Dark Room.
> Not on "Esio Trot"
> And yes, that's Tidgy's Uncle Zak.



YIPES! I just realized that I did in on EsioTrot. So Sorry!!! I'll go get it right now. I was overcome with excitement.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> YIPES! I just realized that I did in on EsioTrot. So Sorry!!! I'll go get it right now. I was overcome with excitement.




it's a nice addition i think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a modern masterpiece sir, take a bow!
> 
> (applause)
> 
> 
> nice use of the familiar looking head gear


Headgear ?
No, all pet-shop owners have this hair.
Thanks, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> YIPES! I just realized that I did in on EsioTrot. So Sorry!!! I'll go get it right now. I was overcome with excitement.


Transfer them here, Yvonne, and you'll still get the points !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bad Yvonne. Bad, bad, bad Yvonne!! You need to take away all my points from day one. I have to wait for the pictures to load on my screen before it will allow me to recover my exuberant error. But I'm working on it.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Headgear ?
> No, all pet-shop owners have this hair.
> Thanks, John.




try it next time when you go for tidgy supplies in spain for a trade discount


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so ashamed!


----------



## johnandjade

so, yesterday.....


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so ashamed!




wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Bad Yvonne. Bad, bad, bad Yvonne!! You need to take away all my points from day one. I have to wait for the pictures to load on my screen before it will allow me to recover my exuberant error. But I'm working on it.


Don't worry. 
Tis funny.
I love it that this has got you so excited. 
Has made my day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so ashamed!


Don't be.
And you're still winning, so far. 
By more if you post them here.


----------



## johnandjade

before i can possibly start the new job, im still trying to fix problems at the current one... 

the pen is mightier than the sword


... however, i feel both are needed for the solution


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so, yesterday.....
> View attachment 216368



Actually, I've done a fair bit of abseiling and cliff climbing.
I think i told you about when i was rescued by helicopter ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! All fixed! No no one will ever know how dumb I was, thank goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> before i can possibly start the new job, im still trying to fix problems at the current one...
> 
> the pen is mightier than the sword
> 
> 
> ... however, i feel both are needed for the solution
> View attachment 216369


I think they'll get the point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! All fixed! No no one will ever know how dumb I was, thank goodness!


Ahem.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I've done a fair bit of abseiling and cliff climbing.
> I think i told you about when i was rescued by helicopter ?




yip  , though i have to admit i forgot the name of your hammer


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! My shoutings now appear just prior to your pictures here. What a dummy. I'll withdraw myself from the "contest" for a while.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! All fixed! No no one will ever know how dumb I was, thank goodness!




what's all fixed??


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> greatings to all! dads leg looking better today. off on another course next week for this new job opportunity
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling



Did they figure out what was causing it? Glad he seems to be healing. Good luck on the new job opportunity.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm rubbish with names, it's a condition, there's a name for it.......................



Anomic aphasia?


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> it's a nice addition i think



No. Definitely NOT cool!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip  , though i have to admit i forgot the name of your hammer


Harry.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Did they figure out what was causing it? Glad he seems to be healing. Good luck on the new job opportunity.




fankoo mrs G . 


i just got a message from mum today with a picture, no more information on the cause but im taking that as positive


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! My shoutings now appear just prior to your pictures here. What a dummy. I'll withdraw myself from the "contest" for a while.


Don't. 
It's hilarious. 
And you get the points, a brilliant prediction !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Harry.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> before i can possibly start the new job, im still trying to fix problems at the current one...
> 
> the pen is mightier than the sword
> 
> 
> ... however, i feel both are needed for the solution
> View attachment 216369



This is so funny! My dog is looking at me like I've lost a bit of the grey cells. That's one mighty-looking pen you've got there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Anomic aphasia?


Goodness! 
Yes, that's precisely it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't.
> It's hilarious.
> And you get the points, a brilliant prediction !



I guess I'm smarter than I give myself credit for. . . or maybe just a tad psychic???


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> This is so funny! My dog is looking at me like I've lost a bit of the grey cells. That's one mighty-looking pen you've got there.




just don't try to sign anything in a bank with it! . 

it's not sharpened, just decorative


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm smarter than I give myself credit for. . . or maybe just a tad psychic???




both


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm smarter than I give myself credit for. . . or maybe just a tad psychic???


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

jade is asleep on the armadillo... 

an alarm just went off on her phone to let her know it's time she went to bed...

should i wake her to let her know?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> greatings to all! dads leg looking better today. off on another course next week for this new job opportunity
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling



Good news of your dad. Hope he will recover soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade is asleep on the armadillo...
> 
> an alarm just went off on her phone to let her know it's time she went to bed...
> 
> should i wake her to let her know?


If you want a nose biffing!


----------



## johnandjade

i guess you could prevent burning your dinner that is cooking in the oven, simply by NOT switching on the oven?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good news of your dad. Hope he will recover soon.




danke frau ccl bee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i guess you could prevent burning your dinner that is cooking in the oven, simply by NOT switching on the oven?


Yup, that'd work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Combine Harvesters. And you'll get a really big restaurant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

YOUNG MOTHERS ! ! ! 
Calm hysterically crying children in the supermarket by firmly slapping their legs and then tugging them along by the wrist.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> jade is asleep on the armadillo...
> 
> an alarm just went off on her phone to let her know it's time she went to bed...
> 
> should i wake her to let her know?



If you dare. I've heard it's best to let sleeping wives lie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YOUNG MOTHERS ! ! !
> Calm hysterically crying children in the supermarket by firmly slapping their legs and then tugging them along by the wrist.



Yup. Works every time . . . NOT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> If you dare. I've heard it's best to let sleeping wives lie.


This is absolutely correct. 
My nose is still stinging from the last time...............


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YOUNG MOTHERS ! ! !
> Calm hysterically crying children in the supermarket by firmly slapping their legs and then tugging them along by the wrist.




i still say a dummy/pacifier with a bungee cord would work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i still say a dummy/pacifier with a bungee cord would work


Better than the other suggestion, for sure!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> If you dare. I've heard it's best to let sleeping wives lie.




she's been off work sleeping all day i had 2 jobs on when i got back from work... no justice (shakes head)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better than the other suggestion, for sure!



impovise, adapt and over come.. 


headphones and some smooth jazz


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time up. 
Mother Clanger was supposed to be a turkey, or something..................


A zebra and our darling snow leopard. 
But which pet shop animal are they supposed to represent ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> she's been off work sleeping all day i had 2 jobs on when i got back from work... no justice (shakes head)


wifey's done her bit today. 
Two lessons each. 
But i went shopping as well................


----------



## johnandjade

fido pics!!! he does so enjoy his brush





following eds advice, i cut his 'tunnel' in half,

, in leads to a hide around a foot wide and hlf ft deep. 

this was found in a car...




multiple meanings


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I like to imagine that the man who invented the umbrella was going to call it "the brella". But he hesitated.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time up.
> Mother Clanger was supposed to be a turkey, or something..................
> View attachment 216372
> 
> A zebra and our darling snow leopard.
> But which pet shop animal are they supposed to represent ?




swallows, though not sure if african or europeanised


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido pics!!! he does so enjoy his brush
> View attachment 216373
> View attachment 216374
> 
> 
> 
> following eds advice, i cut his 'tunnel' in half,
> View attachment 216376
> , in leads to a hide around a foot wide and hlf ft deep.
> 
> this was found in a car...
> View attachment 216377
> 
> 
> 
> multiple meanings


I prefer to think of Ed's chihuahua . 
Must try the brush on the Tidgidaire. I'm sure she'd love it. 
Love Fido.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> swallows, though not sure if african or europeanised


Nope, not birds. 
or coconuts.........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PAINTBALLERS ! ! ! 
Attach a paint brush to the end of your gun to use as a "bayonet' in case you run out of ammo.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer to think of Ed's chihuahua .
> Must try the brush on the Tidgidaire. I'm sure she'd love it.
> Love Fido.




i normally use a paint roller while bathing in a transparent, 6" diameter fish bowl, with an extremely strong solution of boiling hot water and dish soap.... 


it was laundry day


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not birds.
> or coconuts.........





shruberies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> shruberies?


No. 
Nor the Knights Who Say "Ni!"


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PAINTBALLERS ! ! !
> Attach a paint brush to the end of your gun to use as a "bayonet' in case you run out of ammo.




i only had to read the headline! 

brilliant, there is actually an image playing over in my head of this


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Nor the Knights Who Say "Ni!"



noooeeww!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i only had to read the headline!
> 
> brilliant, there is actually an image playing over in my head of this


Mine, too.
They seriously should do this.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time up.
> Mother Clanger was supposed to be a turkey, or something..................
> View attachment 216372
> 
> A zebra and our darling snow leopard.
> But which pet shop animal are they supposed to represent ?




got it!!!! 


it's a zebra, desguised as a snow leopard... 

and a sneaky snow lepord dressed up as a zebra?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> got it!!!!
> 
> 
> it's a zebra, desguised as a snow leopard...
> 
> and a sneaky snow lepord dressed up as a zebra?


Errrrrrr...........
That's meerkat behaviour. 
And the answer'w not meerkats, either!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine, too.
> They seriously should do this.




the paint brush fight at the OK paintball arena


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the paint brush fight at the OK paintball arena


A brush with death !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrr...........
> That's meerkat behaviour.
> And the answer'w not meerkats, either!




my next guess 

i have only ever seen/read the book once before shipping on as part of my TORTOISE gift


----------



## johnandjade

dog soldiers just started on tv, great film


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A brush with death !




starting 'brush lee' , (introduced by sean connery)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> my next guess
> 
> i have only ever seen/read the book once before shipping on as part of my TORTOISE gift


But what animals do they have in pet shops ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But what animals do they have in pet shops ?




... hamsters??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> dog soldiers just started on tv, great film


It is. 
Sean Pertwee, son of a Doctor Who, i believe ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> starting 'brush lee' , (introduced by sean connery)


I feel bad now.
I stabbed it with my paintbrush 'bayonet' but the pig ment to surrender !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is.
> Sean Pertwee, son of a Doctor Who, i believe ?




my favourite scene is when the claw comes through the letterbox... and the tommy starts hammering away at it! 

not sure of the cast names though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... hamsters??


Is good enough for points, I think it might be supposed to be mice in the drawing , but it"s hard to tell.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel bad now.
> I stabbed it with my paintbrush 'bayonet' but the pig ment to surrender !




propaganda will help, canvass the area


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> my favourite scene is when the claw comes through the letterbox... and the tommy starts hammering away at it!
> 
> not sure of the cast names though




a cameo by harry!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is good enough for points, I think it might be supposed to be mice in the drawing , but it"s hard to tell.




woohoo!!! i was going to say degu, but hamsters more likely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And finally what are all the objects in these jars and what do they represent. ..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> propaganda will help, canvass the area


The last time I did that someone was framed.


----------



## johnandjade

a jar of hopes 

a jar of dreams 

what used to be a door, but is now 'a jar' 

and a jar of jars, like russian dolls. 

?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And finally what are all the objects in these jars and what do they represent. ..............
> View attachment 216378




carrot as a goldfish??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a jar of hopes
> 
> a jar of dreams
> 
> what used to be a door, but is now 'a jar'
> 
> and a jar of jars, like russian dolls.
> 
> ?


Errrrrrrmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No.
Lovely images.
But no.
Hopes and dreams in a pet shop ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And finally what are all the objects in these jars and what do they represent. ..............
> View attachment 216378




alfie as a turtle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> carrot as a goldfish??


That's actually a pen top ! 
But point for goldfish.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The last time I did that someone was framed.




was it a model citizen?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> alfie as a turtle?


Actually a toy turtle as a terrapin. 
But a point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was it a model citizen?


A landscape gardener.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No.
> Lovely images.
> But no.
> Hopes and dreams in a pet shop ?




hopes and dreams of it becoming a dr who memorablia store


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hopes and dreams of it becoming a dr who memorablia store


Haha! 
Good point.
Well made.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A landscape gardener.




i bet he was grateful to be kept in the picture


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i bet he was grateful to be kept in the picture


He got convicted. 
Still life isn't so bad.


----------



## johnandjade

yo' napot and nos da mr adam. shockoran fur th' nicht!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He got convicted.
> Still life isn't so bad.




indeed it's not  , sometimes we are left hanging around, but there is always a bigger picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yo' napot and nos da mr adam. shockoran fur th' nicht!


Indeed, John, it seems ages since we've been silly for so many pages. 
Great fun, must do it again soon. 
Laila saida.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> indeed it's not  , sometimes we are left hanging around, but there is always a bigger picture.


I just paint over the cracks.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, John, it seems ages since we've been silly for so many pages.
> Great fun, must do it again soon.
> Laila saida.




i will send you an email tomorrow... all going well, i will be able to head over to spain again soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i will send you an email tomorrow... all going well, i will be able to head over to spain again soon!


Terrific! 
I'm thinking October, though ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> thoughts are with you mr ed


Thanks
It's not good


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Oh I hope she is ok Ed. Sending all the best to her..


Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> It's not good


wifey and I are sending our best thoughts your way.
Love and best wishes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear this, Ed.


Thanks Bea


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> So sorry about your mom. Hope it's fixed and quickly!


Thanks Yvonne
She's having a rough patch


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Fingers crossed your Mom recovers quickly, Ed.
> 
> Electronic hugs from over the Atlantic


Thanks a lot


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck, Ed.
> Love to your mom.
> Pond looking good.


Thanks Adam.
The pond has been keeping my mind occupied


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey and I are sending our best thoughts your way.
> Love and best wishes.


Thanks
I'll update from Georgia with some WI FI at the motel.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And finally what are all the objects in these jars and what do they represent. ..............
> View attachment 216378


I shudder to think... Things floating in jars give me the heebie-jeebies!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> It's not good






oh no  , sorry to hear this ed


----------



## StacieJ

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm off to Georgia again tonight. Mom is in the I.C. unit with seizures of an unknown cause.
> This is the pond as I've left it.
> 75% finished.
> I'll report on both when I get back.


You and your family is in our thoughts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I shudder to think... Things floating in jars give me the heebie-jeebies!!!!


Well one of them's a fossil oyster, pretending to be.......an oyster.
Hence oyster wrangler.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

NUT LOVERS ! ! !
Avoid the expense of buying cashew nuts by soaking ordinary salted peanuts in boiling water overnight. 
By the morning they will be suitably tasteless and can easily be bent into the characteristic 'boomerang' shape by tying weights to either end and balancing the nut on the sharp edge of a ruler.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When I was young I was always searching for the 'girl next door' type.
I had to move house several times before I found her.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well one of them's a fossil oyster, pretending to be.......an oyster.
> Hence oyster wrangler.


AHA!!!!!!!! The light dawns on my dim bulb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NUT LOVERS ! ! !
> Avoid the expense of buying cashew nuts by soaking ordinary salted peanuts in boiling water overnight.
> By the morning they will be suitably tasteless and can easily be bent into the characteristic 'boomerang' shape by tying weights to either end and balancing the nut on the sharp edge of a ruler.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


>


This is another one I am going to try.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Moozillion said:


> Zak is a good sport! (...and cute, too! )


Awwwww Bea ! Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Awwwww Bea ! Thank you


Good morning, Tidgy's Uncle!


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, just for you, Bea.............
> View attachment 216335


Knee cleavage hahhahha if that was shown in the Victorian era I would be in prison hahhahha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Knee cleavage hahhahha if that was shown in the Victorian era I would be in prison hahhahha


I think everyone would faint. 
They might have done today, actually. 
I nearly did.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

KarenSoCal said:


> Tidgy's Dad, since I am new to this most charming group...you speak of students. What sort of knowledge do you attempt to impart? And what age are they? This is absolutely none of my business...I am curious!


Oh I must assure you he's the best ! The Omniscient Adam


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Tidgy's Uncle!


Helloooo and good Mornight !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Oh I must assure you he's the best ! The Omniscient Adam


I wish! 
But thank you.


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish!
> But thank you.


Maybe wifey can help with a spell of the forbidden knowledge ! Like the one from Esio Trot hahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis said:


> Maybe wifey can help with a spell of the forbidden knowledge ! Like the one from Esio Trot hahaha


I tried that spell myself 
I think Alfie's growing!


----------



## Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis

Helloooo everyone ! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*It's gone quiet.* whisper


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, I'm off to read a little before bed. 
Student in the morning. 
Then lots of tortoises............................
Nos da, Roommates, sleep well. 
Best wishes going out to Ed and John and their families at the moment.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NUT LOVERS ! ! !
> Avoid the expense of buying cashew nuts by soaking ordinary salted peanuts in boiling water overnight.
> By the morning they will be suitably tasteless and can easily be bent into the characteristic 'boomerang' shape by tying weights to either end and balancing the nut on the sharp edge of a ruler.


They sell boiled peanuts in parts of the US South. It's an acquired taste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> They sell boiled peanuts in parts of the US South. It's an acquired taste.


Hmmmmm.
Have you tried bending them into cashew shape ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
It's a little cooler this morning, but still rather hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have decided to give up using rhetorical questions.
What's the point ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SHAVERS ! ! ! 
Don't throw away disposable razors. Keep them in the kitchen. They're ideal for peeling your potato.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just to clear up yesterday's final question.
There was a cork in one of the jars pretending to be a guppy. 
And a bath-time duck pretending to be a duckling. 
Obviously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When he had finished, Mr Adam, in his enthusiasm, had bought no less than one hundred and forty tortoises and he carried them home in baskets, no more than three or four at a time as they were as heavy as potatoes. Many of them seemed to be called Shelby; Sheldon, Shelly, Voldetort or Franklin.
He had to make a lot of trips and he was quite exhausted at the end of it all, but it was worth it. Boy, was it worth it! And what an amazing sight his living-room was when they were all in there together! 



Page 24


----------



## Moozillion

Big Charlie said:


> They sell boiled peanuts in parts of the US South. It's an acquired taste.


Boiled peanuts are YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SHAVERS ! ! !
> Don't throw away disposable razors. Keep them in the kitchen. They're ideal for peeling your potato.


 YUCK!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216391
> 
> 
> 
> When he had finished, Mr Adam, in his enthusiasm, had bought no less than one hundred and forty tortoises and he carried them home in baskets, no more than three or four at a time as they were as heavy as potatoes. Many of them seemed to be called Shelby; Sheldon, Shelly, Voldetort or Franklin.
> He had to make a lot of trips and he was quite exhausted at the end of it all, but it was worth it. Boy, was it worth it! And what an amazing sight his living-room was when they were all in there together!
> 
> 
> 
> Page 24


Oh, WOW!!!!! 
That photo is OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Yvonne
> She's having a rough patch



Hello Ed,

it makes me sad that your mother is sick. I wish her the very best and send you electronic hugs.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216391
> 
> 
> 
> When he had finished, Mr Adam, in his enthusiasm, had bought no less than one hundred and forty tortoises and he carried them home in baskets, no more than three or four at a time as they were as heavy as potatoes. Many of them seemed to be called Shelby; Sheldon, Shelly, Voldetort or Franklin.
> He had to make a lot of trips and he was quite exhausted at the end of it all, but it was worth it. Boy, was it worth it! And what an amazing sight his living-room was when they were all in there together!
> 
> 
> 
> Page 24



Love that pic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.... and the story too !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, WOW!!!!!
> That photo is OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!


Only my second attempt at editing.
I'm really rather pleased with it.
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Love that pic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> .... and the story too !


I thank you, my friend. 
Good afternoon! 
I'm so pleased with that piccie.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know I said I wasn't going to play anymore, but really? No one noticed Tidgy in the picture? *WALDO!!!!
*
I've tried to get my picture side by side like that and they always stack one below the other. Nice job. It looks like they're all there in the room with you.

I guess I'm going to have to go get a copy of the book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to play anymore, but really? No one noticed Tidgy in the picture? *WALDO!!!!*


Thank you, Yvonne! 
She shoots she scores. 
Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And don't worry people. 
All the other tortoises were quarantined before being put near Tidgy. 
Ahem. 
Tidgy wasn't in any way scared of the other torts. 
No tortoises were harmed during the making of this photo.


----------



## Moozillion

Page 23: WALDO! WALDO! WALDO! 
Tidgy in 3 photos? I know, I know- Yvonne is well ahead of me- I'm just trying to get stoked up for the Waldo game!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Page 23: WALDO! WALDO! WALDO!
> Tidgy in 3 photos? I know, I know- Yvonne is well ahead of me- I'm just trying to get stoked up for the Waldo game!


Ahem.
Tidgy will be appearing again shortly, subject to successful negotiations with her agent, so keep that WALDO finger well oiled.


----------



## Moozillion

I keep going back to that photo of you up to your ankles in tortoises- it gives me a grin every time!!!!   
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Have you tried bending them into cashew shape ?


No, too slippery.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to play anymore, but really? No one noticed Tidgy in the picture? *WALDO!!!!
> *
> I've tried to get my picture side by side like that and they always stack one below the other. Nice job. It looks like they're all there in the room with you.
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to go get a copy of the book.


Someone should post the book so we can compare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I keep going back to that photo of you up to your ankles in tortoises- it gives me a grin every time!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad


Me too! 
i'm excessively pleased with myself!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just ordered the book in paperback from Amazon. It's about $3, and the shipping is about $3. So six something for a used copy of a book just so I can know the original story so I can "get" it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Someone should post the book so we can compare.


I went a bit off plot with the pet shop stuff, but mostly, they're quite close to the pictures in the book. 
Sometimes the script is the same, sometimes I've tweaked it to fit my life and have added modern tortoise keeping knowledge to update it.Sometimes I have got a tad carried away with my version of humour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John. 
i'm not a fan of the new pound coin, but then again, I hate all change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OWNERS OF MOUSE CIRCUSES ! ! !
A Toblerone bar makes an ideal bike rack for your display team's motorcycles when they are not in use.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I just ordered the book in paperback from Amazon. It's about $3, and the shipping is about $3. So six something for a used copy of a book just so I can know the original story so I can "get" it.




there is a film also!



MOVIE NIGHT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there is a film also!
> 
> 
> 
> MOVIE NIGHT


Is there ?
Wow! I didn't know. 
But I won't watch it til after I've finished my book. 
Don't want to be influenced by it.


----------



## johnandjade

another character building day. that place truly drains the soul out you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> another character building day. that place truly drains the soul out you!


Beer time ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beer time ?


What !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What !!!!!


Just the mention of beer summons up Grandpa! 
Hello!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

It would have been faster if you had said " Bud" !!!!!! Hello fine tort people !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It would have been faster if you had said " Bud" !!!!!! Hello fine tort people !


"Bud".


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beer time ?











indeed


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

See it was faster !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the mention of beer summons up Grandpa!
> Hello!




here's to you gentleman


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

No empty cans ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Bud".




... wise 

(frog croaks)


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> See it was faster !




just like spiderman.. 

bud sences tingling


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Sorry got to go to work but it smells great !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> No empty cans ?
> View attachment 216446




just cleaned up. working on emptying some more


----------



## johnandjade

sooo... mum just called...


dad's getting home!!!  

cellulitis, off IV and on to tablets


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Sorry got to go to work but it smells great !
> View attachment 216447





tastes even better gramps


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> See it was faster !


It was.
You were right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> here's to you gentleman
> View attachment 216445


Cheers, mate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... wise
> 
> (frog croaks)


.......er! 
(frog croaks).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sooo... mum just called...
> 
> 
> dad's getting home!!!
> 
> cellulitis, off IV and on to tablets


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Splendid news!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

POWER COMPANIES ! ! !
After a blackout, wait until midnight before turning on the power again.
That way, everybody's alarm clocks and videos will be automatically reset.


----------



## johnandjade

awww



nos da fido


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> sooo... mum just called...
> 
> 
> dad's getting home!!!
> 
> cellulitis, off IV and on to tablets


Cellulitis is horrible 

A good friend of mine went down with it early this year and still isn't fully fit. She's an outdoor activity, hiking and mountaineering type the same age as me. It's a nasty, nasty thing. 

I hope your Dad recovers quickly John


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Cellulitis is horrible
> 
> A good friend of mine went down with it early this year and still isn't fully fit. She's an outdoor activity, hiking and mountaineering type the same age as me. It's a nasty, nasty thing.
> 
> I hope your Dad recovers quickly John




fankoo mum  

sad part is he drives for a living:/


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have caught up by skimming through around 30 pages of posts

We have been up into Haute Languedoc today - the mountain roads were over 1000m/3300'

Views were disappointing this morning due to low cloud, but it was so peaceful. No traffic noise at all



In the afternoon we descended a little and the sun came out. We were rewarded by loads of birds of prey and butterflies. We saw a Holden Eagle really close - they're huge. There were also Buzzards, Honey Buzzards, Kestrels and Short-Toed (aka Snake) Eagles 

Son took this of a Hummingbird Hawk Moth when we were having our picnic lunch 



I took this of a pretty big green lizard in the Ladies toilets



This lake is for hydro-electricity generation


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed,
> 
> it makes me sad that your mother is sick. I wish her the very best and send you electronic hugs.


Thanks
She was recovering from a stroke at a rehabilitation facility and was doing very well.
But now it looks like all or most of her progress is gone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

StacieJ said:


> You and your family is in our thoughts.


Thank you very much


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> oh no  , sorry to hear this ed


Thanks, John.
I'm here with her, but she doesn't seem to understand that I've been away.
Strange.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, John.
> I'm here with her, but she doesn't seem to understand that I've been away.
> Strange.


If she understood, I'm sure she'd be quite pissed that I took her photo in this condition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awww
> View attachment 216453
> 
> 
> nos da fido


Nos da, Fido you softie! 
John. You are a softie, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have caught up by skimming through around 30 pages of posts
> 
> We have been up into Haute Languedoc today - the mountain roads were over 1000m/3300'
> 
> Views were disappointing this morning due to low cloud, but it was so peaceful. No traffic noise at all
> View attachment 216454
> 
> 
> In the afternoon we descended a little and the sun came out. We were rewarded by loads of birds of prey and butterflies. We saw a Holden Eagle really close - they're huge. There were also Buzzards, Honey Buzzards, Kestrels and Short-Toed (aka Snake) Eagles
> 
> Son took this of a Hummingbird Hawk Moth when we were having our picnic lunch
> View attachment 216455
> 
> 
> I took this of a pretty big green lizard in the Ladies toilets
> View attachment 216457
> 
> 
> This lake is for hydro-electricity generation
> View attachment 216456


Spent some time camping in the Languedoc area. 
Beautiful.
And I remember catching lizards both big and small there, though they're fast! 
But I never saw a Hummingbird Hawk Moth! 
WOW! 
Lovely photos, as usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> If she understood, I'm sure she'd be quite pissed that I took her photo in this condition.


Probably. 
It's all very sad.
wifey sends her love and so do i, of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably.
> It's all very sad.
> wifey sends her love and so do i, of course.


So sorry, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> She was recovering from a stroke at a rehabilitation facility and was doing very well.
> But now it looks like all or most of her progress is gone.



Sorry to hear that Ed. A stroke is often a serious matter. I hope so much that she will recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that Ed. A stroke is often a serious matter. I hope so much that she will recover.


Good evening, Sabine.
Hope you are well.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, John.
> I'm here with her, but she doesn't seem to understand that I've been away.
> Strange.



I wish her all the best. 
It is good that you are by her side. She needs you now.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> If she understood, I'm sure she'd be quite pissed that I took her photo in this condition.



This photo is very emotionally. 
It reminds me on my mother. 
It is good that you have posted it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> Hope you are well.



Good evening Adam.
Thanks, yes all is good and I am well.
I hope you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CRISP LOVERS ! ! !
Pretend to be a tiny person by pouring all the crisps from a multi-pack bag into the big bag they came in and then eating them out of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Thanks, yes all is good and I am well.
> I hope you too.


Indeed, most splendid here, thanks .


----------



## Bee62

Something to tell ? What happend today on your side of the world ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Something to tell ? What happend today on your side of the world ?


No; nothing special, taught a student, watched some TV. Read a bit.Quality time with Tidgy and wifey.
Life's just good.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No; nothing special, taught a student, watched some TV. Read a bit.Quality time with Tidgy and wifey.
> Life's just good.



Yes, life is good. For me too. Slept long, have had a good breakfast while being online on TFO.
Later some garden work but not to much and then I`ve been visited by some new customers for cat pension. They wanted to see the rooms for the cats. The young woman ( both students ) only spoke English and I spoke English with her too.
Thanks to TFO that my English increases steadily !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, life is good. For me too. Slept long, have had a good breakfast while being online on TFO.
> Later some garden work but not to much and then I`ve been visited by some new customers for cat pension. They wanted to see the rooms for the cats. The young woman ( both students ) only spoke English and I spoke English with her too.
> Thanks to TFO that my English increases steadily !


Hope they liked the rooms.
Glad your English is getting better, I think it is, too. 
Mind you, some of the stuff we say here is rubbish!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope they liked the rooms.
> Glad your English is getting better, I think it is, too.
> Mind you, some of the stuff we say here is rubbish!



Rubbish sounds like ................good . Like it !
Yes, they like the rooms. The little cat hotel...


----------



## Bee62

Out to look after the cats. Mayby speak later again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Indeed, speaking drivel is very English. 
Speak soon, maybe.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, speaking drivel is very English.
> Speak soon, maybe.



Hello again.....


----------



## Bee62

... and by ----


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have caught up by skimming through around 30 pages of posts
> 
> We have been up into Haute Languedoc today - the mountain roads were over 1000m/3300'
> 
> Views were disappointing this morning due to low cloud, but it was so peaceful. No traffic noise at all
> View attachment 216454
> 
> 
> In the afternoon we descended a little and the sun came out. We were rewarded by loads of birds of prey and butterflies. We saw a Holden Eagle really close - they're huge. There were also Buzzards, Honey Buzzards, Kestrels and Short-Toed (aka Snake) Eagles
> 
> Son took this of a Hummingbird Hawk Moth when we were having our picnic lunch
> View attachment 216455
> 
> 
> I took this of a pretty big green lizard in the Ladies toilets
> View attachment 216457
> 
> 
> This lake is for hydro-electricity generation
> View attachment 216456


Great pictures! I had never heard of a hummingbird hawk moth! I can imagine the people who named it saying it's a hummingbird, no it's a hawk, no it's a moth!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POWER COMPANIES ! ! !
> After a blackout, wait until midnight before turning on the power again.
> That way, everybody's alarm clocks and videos will be automatically reset.


I like this idea! Our power went out about a week ago, and I forgot to reset the clock next to my bed for about 3 days. I couldn't tell if it was time to get up or not.


----------



## Big Charlie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, John.
> I'm here with her, but she doesn't seem to understand that I've been away.
> Strange.


I'm sorry she has to go through this. Best wishes for her speedy recovery. It's good you are there with her.


----------



## Big Charlie

johnandjade said:


> sooo... mum just called...
> 
> 
> dad's getting home!!!
> 
> cellulitis, off IV and on to tablets


Great news!


----------



## Big Charlie

Be sure to pay your exorcist. Otherwise, you might be repossessed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... and by ----


Sorry, we just seem to keep missing each other at the moment.
Speak tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I like this idea! Our power went out about a week ago, and I forgot to reset the clock next to my bed for about 3 days. I couldn't tell if it was time to get up or not.


Well, that's two of us! 
Let's write to our respective electric companies and suggest it to them.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, speaking drivel is very English.
> Speak soon, maybe.


By golly, you're right! 
I quickly googled the origin of the word "drivel," hoping to (mischievously) catch you out  in case it's origin was German or something, but the word is indeed derived from Middle and Old English.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Be sure to pay your exorcist. Otherwise, you might be repossessed.


You're in high spirits, tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> By golly, you're right!
> I quickly googled the origin of the word "drivel," hoping to (mischievously) catch you out  in case it's origin was German or something, but the word is indeed derived from Middle and Old English.


You sound surprised that I am right! 
I am always right. 
Well, most of the time;
Half the time.
Some of the time.
Occasionally. 
Once!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ANOTHER USEFUL TIP
Using a stylus on your record player makes your records sound much better than when they are played without one. An additional advantage is that you can play your records more than once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Time for bed," said Zebedee.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all...

Further Moth explanations - the Hummingbird Hawk Moth behaves like a Hummingbird. It darts from flower to flower, never landing, extending its long proboscis to feed on nectar. It's body is about an inch (2.5cm long) We see them in our garden in Kent very occasionally, but here they're "common as muck" (ie everywhere). You can't miss them! There are no Hummingbirds in Europe. 



There's also a Bee Hawk Moth - black and yellow with see-through wings - that behaves like a bee and does land. We saw those too, but not so many. These also occur in the UK. Son is asleep so I'll steal a picture of one from the internet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Linda. 
I've never seen a bee hawk moth, either. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
I have a lesson now, so be back in a couple of hours. 
Then I have to get today's photo done fro "Esio Trot", it's the first time I haven't had it ready. 
Then go out and buy a potato.
Yesterday, I watched "The Five Doctors" , The 90 minute 20th anniversary special from November 1983 and also the directors cut and commentaries and extras for both. Phew. 
That's 602 days of an episode a day, so far!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> Further Moth explanations - the Hummingbird Hawk Moth behaves like a Hummingbird. It darts from flower to flower, never landing, extending its long proboscis to feed on nectar. It's body is about an inch (2.5cm long) We see them in our garden in Kent very occasionally, but here they're "common as muck" (ie everywhere). You can't miss them! There are no Hummingbirds in Europe.
> View attachment 216502
> 
> 
> There's also a Bee Hawk Moth - black and yellow with see-through wings - that behaves like a bee and does land. We saw those too, but not so many. These also occur in the UK. Son is asleep so I'll steal a picture of one from the internet
> View attachment 216503



Beautiful pictures. The moths look really cuddley. I don`t like the most insects, but these moths are cute !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> I have a lesson now, so be back in a couple of hours.
> Then I have to get today's photo done fro "Esio Trot", it's the first time I haven't had it ready.
> Then go out and buy a potato.
> Yesterday, I watched "The Five Doctors" , The 90 minute 20th anniversary special from November 1983 and also the directors cut and commentaries and extras for both. Phew.
> That's 602 days of an episode a day, so far!



I am in and out too. Speak later, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am in and out too. Speak later, I hope.


Still sort of here at the moment.
The student is doing a writing exercise just now .


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> Further Moth explanations - the Hummingbird Hawk Moth behaves like a Hummingbird. It darts from flower to flower, never landing, extending its long proboscis to feed on nectar. It's body is about an inch (2.5cm long) We see them in our garden in Kent very occasionally, but here they're "common as muck" (ie everywhere). You can't miss them! There are no Hummingbirds in Europe.
> View attachment 216502
> 
> 
> There's also a Bee Hawk Moth - black and yellow with see-through wings - that behaves like a bee and does land. We saw those too, but not so many. These also occur in the UK. Son is asleep so I'll steal a picture of one from the internet
> View attachment 216503


WOW!!! So cool!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> I have a lesson now, so be back in a couple of hours.
> Then I have to get today's photo done fro "Esio Trot", it's the first time I haven't had it ready.
> Then go out and buy a potato.
> Yesterday, I watched "The Five Doctors" , The 90 minute 20th anniversary special from November 1983 and also the directors cut and commentaries and extras for both. Phew.
> That's 602 days of an episode a day, so far!


Goodness!!! You truly ARE a devoted fan!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Goodness!!! You truly ARE a devoted fan!!!!!


Bonkers, as all true fans are.
Good morning, Mooz!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. We have been having a bit of a sort out today. 

Raiding the supermarket, laundry and tidying up. Tomorrow evening daughter flies in to Perpignan airport to join us for the second week of our holiday. I must admit to being quite excited - we don't get all 4 of us together often these days


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We have been having a bit of a sort out today.
> 
> Raiding the supermarket, laundry and tidying up. Tomorrow evening daughter flies in to Perpignan airport to join us for the second week of our holiday. I must admit to being quite excited - we don't get all 4 of us together often these days


That'll be lovely! A real family reunion and holiday! 
Raiding the supermarket ?
Don't forget to save money by buying the supermarket's own brand deodorant which also can double as fly spray.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216293
> 
> These are Japanese Feng Shui Love Birds acting as song birds.
> wifey bought them early in our relationship when I left her. They were designed to get me back. They worked.


So cute. 

And hi Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So cute.
> 
> And hi Adam!


Good afternoon, Gillian; or early evening. 
Is Oli behaving himself today ?


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @ZEROPILOT . Very sorry to hear your mum is in I.C.U. 

Wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Please keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian; or early evening.
> Is Oli behaving himself today ?


Oh, I must admit after you scolded him a couple of days ago (remember?) he is being a GOOD BOY. He's obeying his mother. He's been eating since then, although he was on a "hunger strike" for quite some time.  He needs those words every once in a while. Know what I mean?

What about Tidgy?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We have been having a bit of a sort out today.
> 
> Raiding the supermarket, laundry and tidying up. Tomorrow evening daughter flies in to Perpignan airport to join us for the second week of our holiday. I must admit to being quite excited - we don't get all 4 of us together often these days



Enjoy to be a whole family together again ! Have fun .


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'll be lovely! A real family reunion and holiday!
> Raiding the supermarket ?
> Don't forget to save money by buying the supermarket's own brand deodorant which also can double as fly spray.



Deodorant also to use as fly spray ? Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, I must admit after you scolded him a couple of days ago (remember?) he is being a GOOD BOY. He's obeying his mother. He's been eating since then, although he was on a "hunger strike" for quite some time.  He needs those words every once in a while. Know what I mean?
> 
> What about Tidgy?


She's still complaining about the heat, but otherwise fine .
She says" thank you for asking."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Deodorant also to use as fly spray ? Ahhhhhhhh


It works.
And smells the same.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It works.
> And smells the same.



Bleuch .... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But if you used it on camping evenings it could be useful against gnats too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KIDS TV PRESENTERS ! ! ! 
Bring the old home-made toy telephone up to date by not using string or anything to tie the two paper cups together.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
All students well teached ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's still complaining about the heat, but otherwise fine .
> She says" thank you for asking."


You're welcome Tidgy and..KISSES and HUGS from Oli.xxxxx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bleuch .... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But if you used it on camping evenings it could be useful against gnats too.


And burglars.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> KIDS TV PRESENTERS ! ! !
> Bring the old home-made toy telephone up to date by not using string or anything to tie the two paper cups together.



Yes, and with this advice you will get your first HANDY !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> All students well teached ?


Hmmmm.
This one spends most of the lesson picking his spots.
Charming.
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And burglars.



If you spray them the deo directly in the face it may work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You're welcome Tidgy and..KISSES and HUGS from Oli.xxxxx


Tidgy sends hugs and kisses back. 
wifey is sleeping.


----------



## Shaif

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> She was recovering from a stroke at a rehabilitation facility and was doing very well.
> But now it looks like all or most of her progress is gone.




I'm so very sorry. And I hope things have gotten better.

Do you think she may have had another stroke? I'm happy to help you interpret any mri or ct scans. 


Wishing you the best.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> This one spends most of the lesson picking his spots.
> Charming.
> Good evening, Sabine.



What did he do ?????? Pardon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> I'm so very sorry. And I hope things have gotten better.
> 
> Do you think she may have had another stroke? I'm happy to help you interpret any mri or ct scans.
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best.


Hello, there! 
How's your little one getting on ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy sends hugs and kisses back.
> wifey is sleeping.


Sweet dreams to Wifey. How's she managing with the hot weather?  Or isn't she?  Only joking, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What does he do ?????? Pardon ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sweet dreams to Wifey. How's she managing with the hot weather?  Or isn't she?  Only joking, Adam.


She's getting fed up of it, now. Doesn't want winter, but just for it to be a little bit cooler.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216521



Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!

Igitt !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And burglars.


Definitely. The world is not as it once was, which really is too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LINEN DISPOSAL
Want rid of old bedsheets ?
Just scrawl a random name and age; "Happy 50th, Ed!" works particularly well , and tie it to the nearest roundabout.
Hep presto! - The Council will take it away within a few days.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely. The world is not as it once was, which really is too bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!
> 
> Igitt !


Eeeeewwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Indeed.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely. The world is not as it once was, which really is too bad.



Yes indeed. 
Good evening Gillian.
Yesterday I read in a German tortoise forum that 11 Hermann tortoises had been stolen over night from their outdoor enclosure.
Who in the world steels tortoises ? Hermanns are not so expensive in Germany.
That is mad and sick to steal tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's getting fed up of it, now. Doesn't want winter, but just for it to be a little bit cooler.


Spring/Autumn maybe? I do not know if you enjoy such weather in Morocco. Here, it's either BOILING HOT or FREEZING COLD with.....SNOW! Brrrr... certainly colder than Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


Ooooops sorry Adam. My mistake there.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble.



???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes indeed.
> Good evening Gillian.
> Yesterday I read in a German tortoise forum that 11 Hermann tortoises had been stolen over night from their outdoor enclosure.
> Who in the world steels tortoises ? Hermanns are not so expensive in Germany.
> That is mad and sick to steal tortoises.


Seems to happen quite often in the US. 
And one of my students had her tortoise stolen during her birthday party.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Spring/Autumn maybe? I do not know if you enjoy such weather in Morocco. Here, it's either BOILING HOT or FREEZING COLD with.....SNOW! Brrrr... certainly colder than Cold Dark Room.


Yes, I know your weather. 
We have a short spring and autumn, a couple of months of winter, but no snow. (near here in the higher mountains, but not in Fes.)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seems to happen quite often in the US.
> And one of my students had her tortoise stolen during her birthday party.



That`s mad ! Glad that I own dogs. They bark and bite everyone who is not familiar with them. There is no better thing against burgelars and thiefs than a dog !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s mad ! Glad that I own dogs. They bark and bite everyone who is not familiar with them. There is no better thing against burgelars and thiefs than a dog !


But that would still have spoiled the birthday party somewhat.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But that would still have spoiled the birthday party somewhat.


Yes, indeed.
A snapping turtle would not have been stolen ..... but fed ....


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, there!
> How's your little one getting on ?




So much better! Thank you, Adam. I was quite worried, but he's a fighter!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Deodorant also to use as fly spray ? Ahhhhhhhh


Have you ever smelled Lynx? Beloved of teenage boys, fly spray is probably the best use for it. 

It certainly doesn't have the affect on girls claimed in the adverts 

We did buy fly spray today Adam... went for the industrial stuff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> So much better! Thank you, Adam. I was quite worried, but he's a fighter!


Good news! ! ! 
Tidgy was a fighter,too, I didn't think she'd make it at the beginning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Have you ever smelled Lynx? Beloved of teenage boys, fly spray is probably the best use for it.
> 
> It certainly doesn't have the affect on girls claimed in the adverts
> 
> We did buy fly spray today Adam... went for the industrial stuff
> View attachment 216537


Yup, camel killer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PEOPLE AVOIDING THE MAFIA
Don't hide in places like Chicago or Florida.
Try something rather more low-key like Gunnerton near Hexham, or Whitwood between Castleford and Rothwell.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Deodorant also to use as fly spray ? Ahhhhhhhh


I have a hand lotion that I really like a lot. Although it is labeled as having NO scent (and I certainly don't smell any perfume from it) apparently there's something in it that my cats can smell, and they REALLY dislike it! Then I put the lotion on, then reach to pet them, they wrinkle their noses and  LEAVE THE ROOM!!!! This has become so predictable that my husband now named that lotion Cat-Be-Gone!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I know your weather.
> We have a short spring and autumn, a couple of months of winter, but no snow. (near here in the higher mountains, but not in Fes.)





A snowstorm in Amman.........brrrrrr. ​


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news! ! !
> Tidgy was a fighter,too, I didn't think she'd make it at the beginning.


I bet Oli will be glad to hear that, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I bet Oli will be glad to hear that, Adam.


Hope so. 
She's one tough little character.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so.
> She's one tough little character.


I know, and I *SHOULD* know. After all she's my _beloved_......daughter-in-law - hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The floor was swarming with tortoises of different sizes (and species!), some walking slowly about and exploring, some munching lettuce leaves, others drinking water from a big shallow dish.(which should be big enough for them to soak in, but I guess there're far too many for that. *And* they shouldn't all be together in this small space of course, groups can work, unlike pairs, but this size group is quite insane! *AND *they should all be quarantined for months and months before being put together. Mr Adam knew all this. But he didn't care. )
The tortoises made just the faintest rustling sound as they moved over the canvas sheet, but that was all. Mr Adam had to pick his way carefully on his tiptoes between this moving sea of browns and yellows whenever he walked across the room. But enough of that. He must get on with the job. 




Page 25


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tofa


Big Charlie said:


> I'm sorry she has to go through this. Best wishes for her speedy recovery. It's good you are there with her.


Earlier this morning she just slept.
I went back two hours later and she was awake and we spoke for about 10 minutes before she nodded off again.
She didn't seem to know what had happened so I filled her in on everything.
They're releasing her back to her nursing home in another day or two.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tofa
> 
> Earlier this morning she just slept.
> I went back two hours later and she was awake and we spoke for about 10 minutes before she nodded off again.
> She didn't seem to know what had happened so I filled her in on everything.
> They're releasing her back to her nursing home in another day or two.


Well that's good news that your mum was awake, even for 10 minutes. Let's hope for the best and.....







to your mum​


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She's pretty tough.
I'm sure she'll beat it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Gillia


Gillian Moore said:


> Well that's good news that your mum was awake, even for 10 minutes. Let's hope for the best and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to your mum​


Thanks Gillian


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's pretty tough.
> I'm sure she'll beat it.


I hope so. 

And wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillia
> 
> Thanks Gillian


Most welcome Ed.

That's the least I can do, I'm afraid.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Gillia
> 
> Thanks Gillian


Most welcome Ed.

I wish I could do more to help.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tofa
> 
> Earlier this morning she just slept.
> I went back two hours later and she was awake and we spoke for about 10 minutes before she nodded off again.
> She didn't seem to know what had happened so I filled her in on everything.
> They're releasing her back to her nursing home in another day or two.


Positive news. 
Hopefully, she'll remember more when she's back in her familiar surroundings. 
Wishing her all the best.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tofa
> 
> Earlier this morning she just slept.
> I went back two hours later and she was awake and we spoke for about 10 minutes before she nodded off again.
> She didn't seem to know what had happened so I filled her in on everything.
> They're releasing her back to her nursing home in another day or two.


Definitely positive news. Give her gentle CDR hugs. We are all rooting for her... and you and your wife. 

Goodness, we go through life's dramas in this small(ish), dark electronic space with a yet-to-be-defined number of corners, but the support it offers is AMAZING.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Definitely positive news. Give her gentle CDR hugs. We are all rooting for her... and you and your wife.
> 
> Goodness, we go through life's dramas in this small(ish), dark electronic space with a yet-to-be-defined number of corners, but the support it offers is AMAZING.


Nice bunch of caring people in here.
And me, of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Page 26 NO Waldo! 
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Page 26 NO Waldo!
> @Tidgy's Dad


Well spotted.
Nul points !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Need a day off work?
Convince your boss you have a cold over the phone by slipping your tongue into a boiling hot Pop Tart before you call.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> Further Moth explanations - the Hummingbird Hawk Moth behaves like a Hummingbird. It darts from flower to flower, never landing, extending its long proboscis to feed on nectar. It's body is about an inch (2.5cm long) We see them in our garden in Kent very occasionally, but here they're "common as muck" (ie everywhere). You can't miss them! There are no Hummingbirds in Europe.
> View attachment 216502
> 
> 
> There's also a Bee Hawk Moth - black and yellow with see-through wings - that behaves like a bee and does land. We saw those too, but not so many. These also occur in the UK. Son is asleep so I'll steal a picture of one from the internet
> View attachment 216503


wow, these are amazing! When I see creatures like these, and tortoises for that matter, I think there are so many interesting looking animals in the world; much more interesting than the aliens they come up with in sci fi movies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> wow, these are amazing! When I see creatures like these, and tortoises for that matter, I think there are so many interesting looking animals in the world; much more interesting than the aliens they come up with in sci fi movies.


Very true. 
I'd much rather have a tortoise than a Klingon.


----------



## Bee62

I prefer a tortoise too





The Alien


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I prefer a tortoise too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien


And that doesn't scare me nearly as much as wifey.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that doesn't scare me nearly as much as wifey.



Then you never saw the Alien movies with Sigourney Weaver !
These aliens are deadly !


----------



## Bee62

I say good night to the whole CDR.
Hope to see you all tomorrow alllthemorbibhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well spotted.
> Nul points !


Har de har!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Then you never saw the Alien movies with Sigourney Weaver !
> These aliens are deadly !


If you offer them mayonnaise, they are sweet as kittens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I say good night to the whole CDR.
> Hope to see you all tomorrow alllthemorbibhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


Good night, Bee! 
Ahlam ladida.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!


Early night, Bea ? 
Sleep well. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

(Lurk, lurk...)
I SHOULD turn in early because I'm getting up at 5:30 am to go to an event in Mississippi w Hubby. But I keep watching videos on how to make your own aquarium filters. I want to upgrade Jacques from her current 20 gal aquarium to a 55.  The various accoutrements are the most expensive parts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> (Lurk, lurk...)
> I SHOULD turn in early because I'm getting up at 5:30 am to go to an event in Mississippi w Hubby. But I keep watching videos on how to make your own aquarium filters. I want to upgrade Jacques from her current 20 gal aquarium to a 55.  The various accoutrements are the most expensive parts.


It's always the case, isn't it?
You get the enclosure, east peasy and then all the bits you need, it keeps adding up! 
Too early for me by far. 
Enjoy the mysterious event !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Does anyone know how our Texas USA members are looking?
That hurricane is a CAT 4.
A CAT 4 will rip a house in half.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been trying to contact Eva.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does anyone know how our Texas USA members are looking?
> That hurricane is a CAT 4.
> A CAT 4 will rip a house in half.


Michaela W and Kelly (Tortadise) are okay, Mike T is just getting wet, that's all I've heard about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been trying to contact Eva.


Hmmm.
She's not been on today. 
Hope she's okay!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Last night I slept great here.
The A/C set at 62. It was nice and quiet.
Tonight however, there is someone in the room above me. They are either riding around on a horse or they are a 300 pound gymnast trying out for an event.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Michaela W and Kelly (Tortadise) are okay, Mike T is just getting wet, that's all I've heard about.


Thanks.
That is a serious storm. Even by south Florida standards. Very dangerous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Last night I slept great here.
> The A/C set at 62. It was nice and quiet.
> Tonight however, there is someone in the room above me. They are either riding around on a horse or they are a 300 pound gymnast trying out for an event.


Or a 300 pound equestrian trying out for an event with horse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> (Lurk, lurk...)
> I SHOULD turn in early because I'm getting up at 5:30 am to go to an event in Mississippi w Hubby. But I keep watching videos on how to make your own aquarium filters. I want to upgrade Jacques from her current 20 gal aquarium to a 55.  The various accoutrements are the most expensive parts.


The filters folks make out of totes are simple enough and should work very well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> That is a serious storm. Even by south Florida standards. Very dangerous.


Yup, just hope everyone makes it through the night. ( not just tortoise people.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, just hope everyone makes it through the night. ( not just tortoise people.)


Unfortunately a whole area will be devastated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unfortunately a whole area will be devastated.


I know. 
The number of natural disasters in the US and around the world seems to be increasing every year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
I'm just going to gather my things and head back out on the highway.
I miss Kelly and Suki a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> I'm just going to gather my things and head back out on the highway.
> I miss Kelly and Suki a lot.


I'm sure you do. 
Drive safely.
Night, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

IS YOUR SURNAME CASTLE ?
Christen your son Warwick and save a fortune on personalized gifts by buying all his presents from the souvenir shop at Warwick Castle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
Tomorrow I am being a garage mechanic, so won't see you til luncheon, I expect. 
Sleep well!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Fingers crossed for all those in Texas, including my best friend from School who moved there from California last winter 

Also thinking of Ed & Kelly and Ed's Mom. I hope things are OK with you. 

We're off into remote bits today so the signal is likely to be dodgy until we pick up daughter this evening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!


As is usual, I got to reading when I should have been sleeping. I did, though, come across this cheesey bit that I just had to share with our Adam;
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/08/170824141158.htm

I just saw that it's on about 4:00am here in the hot, TOO DRY PNW.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always the case, isn't it?
> You get the enclosure, east peasy and then all the bits you need, it keeps adding up!
> Too early for me by far.
> Enjoy the mysterious event !


Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies!
The event is not particularly mysterious- I was just lazy and didn't feel like posting details last night. Hubby and I are both members of Rotary International, and we're going to a District training session to address the issues Rotary is currently focusing on. We're picking up a fellow Rotarian for the1.5 hour drive, which is probably a good thing: she's very chatty and can hold up both sides of a conversation!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Bea, good morning CDR.
I think Jaques will be pleased with the upgrade you planned for her
Have a nice day in Missisippi.


----------



## Bee62

I found this on Facebook:






Scott McGillicuddy 24. August 23:18
Rare baby tortoise stolen and thrown around by gang at Essex train station
A rare baby tortoise which was stolen and abused by a gang of youths and then abandoned on a train from Essex is now recovering from its ordeal.
The one-year-old India star tortoise was rescued by police after commuters saw it being thrown around at a train station.
The little reptile was then fed left-overs by police officers who nicknamed Mickey.
A police tweet about Mickey was later seen by the RSPCA and Ross Blake, who owns the store from which the tortoise was stolen.
Mr Blake said that the business were delighted to get the tortoise home, but it was more important he had been found safely.
The tortoise was stolen by thieves, who hid Mickey in a coat at Essex Reptiles, and then took him to Braintree Station.

Members of the public found Mickey on the train and handed him into the British Transport Police officers at London Liverpool Street Station.
Mickey is now safe and well back in his rightful home at Essex Reptiles.
Essex Police are currently investigating the theft of the tortoise, and appealing for witnesses and information.
Last updated Thu 24 Aug 2017



Rare baby tortoise stolen and thrown around by gang at Essex train station
A rare baby tortoise whic...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> Essex Police are currently investigating the theft of the tortoise, and appealing for witnesses and information.


 Although I've remained fully planted here in the States, if it'll help get these punks prosecuted and gainfully employed breaking big rocks into smaller rocks with an even smaller hammer, I was there! I saw the hooligans steal that there star tortoise. Not only that, but they deliberately fed the wrong foods to the helpless little guy in the hopes of creating a miniature tortoise for one of their girlfriends as a gift. GUILTY AS CHARGED! 
Adam, Bee62, Moozillion we have a road trip to plan out. Time to pack our ruck sacks full of cheese and get these buggers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all those in Texas, including my best friend from School who moved there from California last winter
> 
> Also thinking of Ed & Kelly and Ed's Mom. I hope things are OK with you.
> 
> We're off into remote bits today so the signal is likely to be dodgy until we pick up daughter this evening.


Good afternoon, Linda.
Or good evening if you read this later. 
Hoping you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As is usual, I got to reading when I should have been sleeping. I did, though, come across this cheesey bit that I just had to share with our Adam;
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/08/170824141158.htm
> 
> I just saw that it's on about 4:00am here in the hot, TOO DRY PNW.


It is nice to know that cheese has played an integral part in human evolution! 
Most splendid.
Thanks, Ken, from hot, TOO DRY FES.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Bea, good morning CDR.
> I think Jaques will be pleased with the upgrade you planned for her
> Have a nice day in Missisippi.


Good afternoon, Bee. 
Have a nice day in Lower Saxony.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I found this on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott McGillicuddy 24. August 23:18
> Rare baby tortoise stolen and thrown around by gang at Essex train station
> A rare baby tortoise which was stolen and abused by a gang of youths and then abandoned on a train from Essex is now recovering from its ordeal.
> The one-year-old India star tortoise was rescued by police after commuters saw it being thrown around at a train station.
> The little reptile was then fed left-overs by police officers who nicknamed Mickey.
> A police tweet about Mickey was later seen by the RSPCA and Ross Blake, who owns the store from which the tortoise was stolen.
> Mr Blake said that the business were delighted to get the tortoise home, but it was more important he had been found safely.
> The tortoise was stolen by thieves, who hid Mickey in a coat at Essex Reptiles, and then took him to Braintree Station.
> 
> Members of the public found Mickey on the train and handed him into the British Transport Police officers at London Liverpool Street Station.
> Mickey is now safe and well back in his rightful home at Essex Reptiles.
> Essex Police are currently investigating the theft of the tortoise, and appealing for witnesses and information.
> Last updated Thu 24 Aug 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Rare baby tortoise stolen and thrown around by gang at Essex train station
> A rare baby tortoise whic...


Poor Mickey.
People can be just horrible. 
Still, I can't help wondering what 'left-overs' the police fed it and hope it's kept in good conditions in its shop. Someone might buy him now, because he's famous but with no idea how to care for him.
I do worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WOW !
Quite gusty winds and burst of rain here! 
Not predicted. 
The tarpaulin over the plastic cover above the courtyard has blown off the roof into the back garden! 
Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A bit of excitement in my life.


----------



## Mark Tenerife

Hi Mark from Tenerife are we allowed to exchange emails on here. I'm new to it all. But you are neighbours just a bit if sea inbetween. Mark


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope we all ok sorry I av nt been about much just a tough time at the mo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mark Tenerife said:


> Hi Mark from Tenerife are we allowed to exchange emails on here. I'm new to it all. But you are neighbours just a bit if sea inbetween. Mark


Hello, Mark, and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room. 
It's quiet in here at the moment, but will liven up shortly, i expect. 
Grab an armadillo to sit on, but mind you don't sit on a hedgehog and our One-legged Leprechaun Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
The Roommates are from various different countries, the UK, the USA, Germany, Denmark, Morocco, Jordan............
Tis best to send your e-mail address to members in Private Message if you wish to do so.
On the public forum you never know, the meerkats may be watching....................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope we all ok sorry I av nt been about much just a tough time at the mo


Hi, Laura, nice to hear from you. 
Sorry to here you're having a tough time, a few of the Roomies are having a rough ride at the moment.
Hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## Mark Tenerife

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Mark, and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> It's quiet in here at the moment, but will liven up shortly, i expect.
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, but mind you don't sit on a hedgehog and our One-legged Leprechaun Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> The Roommates are from various different countries, the UK, the USA, Germany, Denmark, Morocco, Jordan............
> Tis best to send your e-mail address to members in Private Message if you wish to do so.
> On the public forum you never know, the meerkats may be watching....................................


Thanks for the advise ill tru to privst message you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

COACH DRIVERS ! ! ! 
The painted white line down the centre of country lanes is a convenient indicator of the safest position on the roadway. 
It is not your source of motive power like in Scalextric.


----------



## Laura1412

T


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Laura, nice to hear from you.
> Sorry to here you're having a tough time, a few of the Roomies are having a rough ride at the moment.
> Hope things improve for you soon.


thanks Adam the story is comin on great that u doin I love reading it makes my day how's u wifey n tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> T
> 
> thanks Adam the story is comin on great that u doin I love reading it makes my day how's u wifey n tidgy


Another page of Esio Trot in just a little while...........
I'm very good, been a mechanic today, as you will see.
wifey's been sleeping, mainly and is now playing games on her phone.She helped with my photos and is fine, thanks.
Tidgy is still up, a bit disturbed by the little storm we had, perhaps, but is eating happily and will soon be asleep, I should expect.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another page of Esio Trot in just a little while...........
> I'm very good, been a mechanic today, as you will see.
> wifey's been sleeping, mainly and is now playing games on her phone.She helped with my photos and is fine, thanks.
> Tidgy is still up, a bit disturbed by the little storm we had, perhaps, but is eating happily and will soon be asleep, I should expect.


So glad you all good clyde as settled in great and now iv got more room I'm makin his indoor enclosure bigger goin to make it 4x8 I'm just hopin it don't stress him to much with the change but I will lay the new one out very simular to this one so it's not to much change


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> So glad you all good clyde as settled in great and now iv got more room I'm makin his indoor enclosure bigger goin to make it 4x8 I'm just hopin it don't stress him to much with the change but I will lay the new one out very simular to this one so it's not to much change


That's great news, lots of love to Clyde! 
He very well might take a little while to adjust, but it's all to the good. Once settled in the little fellow will love it !


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> We ate out at the only restaurant tonight. It was good. Madame was definitely in charge. Monsieur was doing the drinks and kept disappearing into the wine store for a slug out of a bottle
> 
> Evening shots of the old village
> View attachment 216216
> 
> View attachment 216217
> 
> View attachment 216218


That is beautiful!!!!! What is that village??? Sorry! I gave up on keeping up with any thread anymore but jumping in and out is still good. Love your pictures!


----------



## Laura1412

Im


Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great news, lots of love to Clyde!
> He very well might take a little while to adjust, but it's all to the good. Once settled in the little fellow will love it !


 hopin so Adam bless him


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> Further Moth explanations - the Hummingbird Hawk Moth behaves like a Hummingbird. It darts from flower to flower, never landing, extending its long proboscis to feed on nectar. It's body is about an inch (2.5cm long) We see them in our garden in Kent very occasionally, but here they're "common as muck" (ie everywhere). You can't miss them! There are no Hummingbirds in Europe.
> View attachment 216502
> 
> 
> There's also a Bee Hawk Moth - black and yellow with see-through wings - that behaves like a bee and does land. We saw those too, but not so many. These also occur in the UK. Son is asleep so I'll steal a picture of one from the internet
> View attachment 216503


Great pics! We do have both here: hummingbirds and the "hummer-moths" both totally awesome!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all ... and welcome @Mark Tenerife (My uncle lives on Tenerife  )

We collected daughter from Perpignan airport this evening without incident and are currently mellowing over a bottle of vin rouge 

Today we started in Narbonne which was incredibly important in Roman times (2000 years ago)

It's a lovely old city. We started by climbing the tower on the Archbishop's Palace. The Archbishop is no longer in residence as the diocese was merged with Carcassonne in the 19th century. 

It's really old... graffiti from 1792!



View of the cathedral from the tower



There's a story behind that too... that's only the Choir - the main bit where the congregation should sit was never completed. You can see what looks like ruins to the left, but that's as much as got built before they ran out of money... and there was the inconvenient fact that had they built the knave to plan the city wall would have had to be demolished. 

View of the unfinished bit



And this is L'horreum... a huge underground warehouse built by the Romans. They've excavated just under half of it. 



Archbishop's palace


----------



## JoesMum

In the afternoon we went out to the coastal marshes (called Étangs pronounced Ay-tangs) to do a spot of bird watching. 

We were rewarded by flamingoes, a snake eagle (my first) and coypu (really big rodents known locally as ragondin)... and I don't have decent photos of any of them! You'll have to believe me that the whitish blobs are flamingoes in the salt pans. (They collect sea salt for the table here)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> That is beautiful!!!!! What is that village??? Sorry! I gave up on keeping up with any thread anymore but jumping in and out is still good. Love your pictures!


Hello, there Cousin! 
Nice to see you! 


JoesMum said:


> Good evening all ... and welcome @Mark Tenerife (My uncle lives on Tenerife  )
> 
> We collected daughter from Perpignan airport this evening without incident and are currently mellowing over a bottle of vin rouge
> 
> Today we started in Narbonne which was incredibly important in Roman times (2000 years ago)
> 
> It's a lovely old city. We started by climbing the tower on the Archbishop's Palace. The Archbishop is no longer in residence as the diocese was merged with Carcassonne in the 19th century.
> 
> It's really old... graffiti from 1792!
> View attachment 216621
> 
> 
> View of the cathedral from the tower
> View attachment 216622
> 
> 
> There's a story behind that too... that's only the Choir - the main bit where the congregation should sit was never completed. You can see what looks like ruins to the left, but that's as much as got built before they ran out of money... and there was the inconvenient fact that had they built the knave to plan the city wall would have had to be demolished.
> 
> View of the unfinished bit
> View attachment 216623
> 
> 
> And this is L'horreum... a huge underground warehouse built by the Romans. They've excavated just under half of it.
> View attachment 216624
> 
> 
> Archbishop's palace
> View attachment 216625
> 
> View attachment 216626


WOW ! ! !
I went to Narbonne when I was a child but had forgotten how beautiful it is.
The cathedral is breathtaking! ! ! 
And I hope they arrested those graffiti vandals. 
Most splendid stuff !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In the afternoon we went out to the coastal marshes (called Étangs pronounced Ay-tangs) to do a spot of bird watching.
> 
> We were rewarded by flamingoes, a snake eagle (my first) and coypu (really big rodents known locally as ragondin)... and I don't have decent photos of any of them! You'll have to believe me that the whitish blobs are flamingoes in the salt pans. (They collect sea salt for the table here)
> 
> View attachment 216627


Same happened here on the last voyage to Spain, saw flamingoes on the salt marshes in north-west Morocco, but wifey asleep, so no photo.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> So glad you all good clyde as settled in great and now iv got more room I'm makin his indoor enclosure bigger goin to make it 4x8 I'm just hopin it don't stress him to much with the change but I will lay the new one out very simular to this one so it's not to much change



Good evening Laura. I think your Clyde will love his new, bigger enclosure. You are a great tort mummy !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
Someone there ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> The number of natural disasters in the US and around the world seems to be increasing every year.



I think it's because we now have quicker, easier electronics and news media that pass the info around the world.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm there, but now you're gone?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm there, but now you're gone?



No, I am still here. Good evening Yvonne. I hope you ( and your torts ) are well.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all ... and welcome @Mark Tenerife (My uncle lives on Tenerife  )
> 
> We collected daughter from Perpignan airport this evening without incident and are currently mellowing over a bottle of vin rouge
> 
> Today we started in Narbonne which was incredibly important in Roman times (2000 years ago)
> 
> It's a lovely old city. We started by climbing the tower on the Archbishop's Palace. The Archbishop is no longer in residence as the diocese was merged with Carcassonne in the 19th century.
> 
> It's really old... graffiti from 1792!
> View attachment 216621
> 
> 
> View of the cathedral from the tower
> View attachment 216622
> 
> 
> There's a story behind that too... that's only the Choir - the main bit where the congregation should sit was never completed. You can see what looks like ruins to the left, but that's as much as got built before they ran out of money... and there was the inconvenient fact that had they built the knave to plan the city wall would have had to be demolished.
> 
> View of the unfinished bit
> View attachment 216623
> 
> 
> And this is L'horreum... a huge underground warehouse built by the Romans. They've excavated just under half of it.
> View attachment 216624
> 
> 
> Archbishop's palace
> View attachment 216625
> 
> View attachment 216626


WOW!!!!  You go to the most amazing places!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's because we now have quicker, easier electronics and news media that pass the info around the world.


I agree, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Bea. Did you have had fun in Missisippi ?


----------



## Moozillion

Back from a full day in Long Beach, Mississippi! Learned a bunch about Rotary International's humanitarian projects! And met 3 Rotary exchange students: one from France, one from Russia and one from Finland! They're teenagers between ages 15-18 who will live with families in the US for 1year. Really great stuff! 
Back home for a nap before watching our local football (gridiron) team play on TV. It may be a pizza night for us!!! 
It's thundering outside, but radar shows just a small thunderstorm. We don't expect rain from Harvey for at least another day or so.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> No, I am still here. Good evening Yvonne. I hope you ( and your torts ) are well.



Just trying to stay cool in the heat, even though it's nowhere near as hot here as where Gillian and Adam are.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Just trying to stay cool in the heat, even though it's nowhere near as hot here as where Gillian and Adam are.



How hot is it ? 
I`ve said "Good evening" but where you live its is afternoon , right ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> How hot is it ?
> I`ve said "Good evening" but where you live its is afternoon , right ?



right now, at 3:50p, it's 105F degrees. My evaporative cooler works well, but one has to be pretty stationary otherwise you feel hot.


----------



## Yvonne G

And don't worry about the morning/evening/ afternoon greeting with me. It doesn't bother me in the least if the wrong greeting is used. It's evening somewhere in the world, right?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> right now, at 3:50p, it's 105F degrees. My evaporative cooler works well, but one has to be pretty stationary otherwise you feel hot.


That`s really *hot* ! I feel uncomfortable when it is 86 F !
Temps like yours or Adam`s or Gillian`s are nothing for me.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> And don't worry about the morning/evening/ afternoon greeting with me. It doesn't bother me in the least if the wrong greeting is used. It's evening somewhere in the world, right?



Thank you that it doesen`t bother you. 
Yeah, it is evening somewhere in the world and in Germany it is night time ! It is 1 o`clock am ! So I can say: Nighty night ? ( Learned this from Adam ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Someone there ?


Sorry, I have been having a nightmare editing the pictures together for today's "Esio Trot". 
Took hours, though it should have been quite simple. 
Golly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's because we now have quicker, easier electronics and news media that pass the info around the world.


Good afternoon, Yvonne. 
You're certainly right, at least in part. 
But we still have many reports of biggest/ most storms in recorded history/ 15 years or whatever rather frequently, driest summer, coldest winter, ice melting, etc. 
The climate is always changing and I think we may be going through a bit of change, right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Back from a full day in Long Beach, Mississippi! Learned a bunch about Rotary International's humanitarian projects! And met 3 Rotary exchange students: one from France, one from Russia and one from Finland! They're teenagers between ages 15-18 who will live with families in the US for 1year. Really great stuff!
> Back home for a nap before watching our local football (gridiron) team play on TV. It may be a pizza night for us!!!
> It's thundering outside, but radar shows just a small thunderstorm. We don't expect rain from Harvey for at least another day or so.


Glad you had a nice day. 
Enjoy your football and pizza.
Save me a slice, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> right now, at 3:50p, it's 105F degrees. My evaporative cooler works well, but one has to be pretty stationary otherwise you feel hot.


About the same as us, today. 
Getting quite chilly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you that it doesen`t bother you.
> Yeah, it is evening somewhere in the world and in Germany it is night time ! It is 1 o`clock am ! So I can say: Nighty night ? ( Learned this from Adam ).


Nighty, night, indeed. 
Nos da ! 
Laila Saida! 
etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ANGLERS ! ! !
Have both your arms extended by 4 ft to add extreme exaggeration when describing the size of your catch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I finally spoke to Eva @Pearly 
She and the family are fine and not near the hurricane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I finally spoke to Eva @Pearly
> She and the family are fine and not near the hurricane.


Sorry, saw her on here today and she visited. Should have e-mailed you.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Before he had retired, Mr Adam had been a mechanic in a bus-garage. (yeah, right! ) And now he went back to his old place of work and asked his mates, Ronald and Abdul MacDonald, if he might use his old bench for an hour or two.
What he had to do now was to make something that would reach down from his own balcony to Mrs wifey's balcony and pick up a tortoise. This was not difficult for a mechanic like Mr Adam. (ahem)







Page 26


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KEEN ON OWNING A HAMSTER ?
Simply pee in the corner of your room and and make a nick in the end of your finger with a kitchen knife every couple of weeks for 18 months.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> KEEN ON OWNING A HAMSTER ?
> Simply pee in the corner of your room and and make a nick in the end of your finger with a kitchen knife every couple of weeks for 18 months.


This is so true! Except you also need to dig into your cushions until you make a hole and pull the stuffing out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> This is so true! Except you also need to dig into your cushions until you make a hole and pull the stuffing out.


Good point. 
I shall see to it at once.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before he had retired, Mr Adam had been a mechanic in a bus-garage. (yeah, right! ) And now he went back to his old place of work and asked his mates, Ronald and Abdul MacDonald, if he might use his old bench for an hour or two.
> What he had to do now was to make something that would reach down from his own balcony to Mrs wifey's balcony and pick up a tortoise. This was not difficult for a mechanic like Mr Adam. (ahem)
> 
> 
> View attachment 216656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 26


So John is Abdul McDonald??!?!!??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So John is Abdul McDonald??!?!!??


That's not John.
That's Abdul MacDonald. 
But he does look a bit like John, now you come to mention it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> KEEN ON OWNING A HAMSTER ?
> Simply pee in the corner of your room and and make a nick in the end of your finger with a kitchen knife every couple of weeks for 18 months.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Big Charlie said:


> This is so true! Except you also need to dig into your cushions until you make a hole and pull the stuffing out.


OMG!!!! HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy was NOT on page 26!


----------



## Moozillion

Our football team, the New Orleans Saints, is doing quite well. The game is in the 3rd quarter, and we're ahead of the Texans with a score 10-0!  Our defense is looking especially good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Our football team, the New Orleans Saints, is doing quite well. The game is in the 3rd quarter, and we're ahead of the Texans with a score 10-0!  Our defense is looking especially good.


Splendid! 
How's the pizza doing ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> How's the pizza doing ?


We decided against pizza, and went to a nearby restaurant instead. I brought home left over park chop for Jacques, which she quite enjoyed!


----------



## Moozillion

It's been a long day. Am leaving it to Hubby to follow the last quarter of the game.
Good night, All!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We decided against pizza, and went to a nearby restaurant instead. I brought home left over park chop for Jacques, which she quite enjoyed!


Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Jacques. 
I would have enjoyed them, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's been a long day. Am leaving it to Hubby to follow the last quarter of the game.
> Good night, All!


Hope they win.
Nighty night, Bea.
Sleep well. 
Nos da!
Laila saida.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tidgy was NOT on page 26!


Nearly missed this one. 
Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Linda! 
And goodnight. 
I'm just off to bed.
Speak soon , have a lovely day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates ! 
or rather good morning.
It's flipping 7 am here.
Need to sleep for a bit.
I'm in corner 6 if anyone needs me. 
Can't go to bed as wifey will beat me for pulling the stuffing out of her favourite cushion whilst pretending I had a hamster. 
Sleep well, all.


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> That is beautiful!!!!! What is that village??? Sorry! I gave up on keeping up with any thread anymore but jumping in and out is still good. Love your pictures!


Hi Ewa

The village is called Magalas near the town of Béziers 



Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!  You go to the most amazing places!!!


We're good at avoiding the horrible ones... research  And I only photograph the nice bits. 

We drove through St Pierre de Mer yesterday afternoon to get between étangs. It was our idea of hell - the worst kind of seaside resort. We didn't bother stopping 

One of the salt marshes was called Étang de Pissevaches - literal translation Cow's Pee Marsh  It's quite pleasant, but the ancient dwellers clearly thought not!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> And goodnight.
> I'm just off to bed.
> Speak soon , have a lovely day.


Good morning Adam. Good morning all 

To truly complete the Hamster experience, you need to put small piles of seed under the carpet in corners to simulate them emptying their cheek pouches undetected


----------



## JSWallace

Good morning all. My brother just sent me this picture. He is on holiday in Cornwall and his kids entered their dog into a local dog show. Look carefully at all the 'dogs'!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Did the tort place at the dog show ?


----------



## JSWallace

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Did the tort place at the dog show ?


Apparently it got a special award for not being a dog!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well that is a start that torts are pets !


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Good morning all. My brother just sent me this picture. He is on holiday in Cornwall and his kids entered their dog into a local dog show. Look carefully at all the 'dogs'!


Oh, That's HILARIOOUS!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

WellI worked all night so now is Bud time ( sorry bed time ) !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Adam. Good morning all
> 
> To truly complete the Hamster experience, you need to put small piles of seed under the carpet in corners to simulate them emptying their cheek pouches undetected


Golly! 
It's getting very complicated pretending I have a hamster. 
And i'm not sure the nose biffings are worth it. 
And I don't have any carpets down in the summer. 
I'll just stick some seeds in the corners, and under the sofa, perhaps ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good morning all. My brother just sent me this picture. He is on holiday in Cornwall and his kids entered their dog into a local dog show. Look carefully at all the 'dogs'!


Good afternoon, Jane. 
Hmmm
I spot a pyramided sulcata ? Nicely dressed owner , too, wifey and I approve. 
I think it's probably a tortoise show, but most of the tortoises didn't get there in time, so people entered there dogs. 
Or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Apparently it got a special award for not being a dog!


I could get an award for not being a dog! 
Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> WellI worked all night so now is Bud time ( sorry bed time ) !


Enjoy, Gramps! 
Sleep well.
Speak soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BEE KEEPERS ! ! !
Avoid getting stung by bees by buying honey in health food shops and getting stung there instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, running late, today.
Leap frog with Tidgy now, followed by being a mechanic again.
See you later, Roommates.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Jane.
> Hmmm
> I spot a pyramided sulcata ? Nicely dressed owner , too, wifey and I approve.
> I think it's probably a tortoise show, but most of the tortoises didn't get there in time, so people entered there dogs.
> Or something.


Maybe the guy actually thinks it's a dog. That might explain the pyramiding, wrong diet, temps etc!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Maybe the guy actually thinks it's a dog. That might explain the pyramiding, wrong diet, temps etc!


Good point.
Well made. 
Wonder if he's got it to 'heel' or fetch sticks yet.


----------



## johnandjade

hmmmm... a monday special, closed on mondays. 


hope everyone is well, rather intoxiced last night so having a netflix day here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 216755
> 
> 
> hmmmm... a monday special, closed on mondays.
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well, rather intoxiced last night so having a netflix day here


Hmmmmm.
Bit like in Spain when wifey and I were given the menu and asked if we wanted anything to eat.
When we replied that we just wanted drinks, the guy replied,' Good, we're not doing food, the kitchen's closed."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 216755
> 
> 
> hmmmm... a monday special, closed on mondays.
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well, rather intoxiced last night so having a netflix day here


What did you think of Ronald and Abdul MacDonald ?


----------



## Laura1412

Hi all what does any of u use these tortoise caves by zoo med for a tortoise hide at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Hi all what does any of u use these tortoise caves by zoo med for a tortoise hide at all


Nope, bit of a waste of money if you ask me. 
Washing up bowls, plant pots etc with holes cut out and sunk into the substrate are much cheaper.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, bit of a waste of money if you ask me.
> Washing up bowls, plant pots etc with holes cut out and sunk into the substrate are much cheaper.


Ok Adam thanks I just liked the look of it


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Ok Adam thanks I just liked the look of it


Generally too small as well. Look pretty, but just a an attempt to take your money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HAYFEVER SUFFERERS ! ! ! 
Don't waste money on expensive pills and nasal sprays. Simply glue a bee to your upper lip. The insect workaholic will grab all stray pollen heading towards your nostrils and transform it into delicious honey for your morning toast.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAYFEVER SUFFERERS ! ! !
> Don't waste money on expensive pills and nasal sprays. Simply glue a bee to your upper lip. The insect workaholic will grab all stray pollen heading towards your nostrils and transform it into delicious honey for your morning toast.


Can't see that working with the tree pollen that gets me early every year 

I have managed to spectacularly lose Rummikub by not being able to start at all, thus guaranteeing that it's incredibly unlikely that I'll do better than last in our traditional holiday family league  Just occasionally you get such a bad set of tiles that skill doesn't help 

Time for bed. Tomorrow we were going to head for Carcassonne, but with the weather forecast at 35C+ we have decided the altitude of the mountains will be more pleasant. 

Nos da! Bonsoir! Night night!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Generally too small as well. Look pretty, but just a an attempt to take your money.


Thanks Linda


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can't see that working with the tree pollen that gets me early every year
> 
> I have managed to spectacularly lose Rummikub by not being able to start at all, thus guaranteeing that it's incredibly unlikely that I'll do better than last in our traditional holiday family league  Just occasionally you get such a bad set of tiles that skill doesn't help
> 
> Time for bed. Tomorrow we were going to head for Carcassonne, but with the weather forecast at 35C+ we have decided the altitude of the mountains will be more pleasant.
> 
> Nos da! Bonsoir! Night night!


Give the bee lip a try! You never know. 
Yes, it's like getting 5Zs a Q and a J in Scrabble, you know you're in bother. (not that there are 5Zs in Scrabble, except when wifey's been at the blanks.)
Enjoy the mountains! 
Bonsoir; madame.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda


Enjoy the football this weekend ?


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Hi all what does any of u use these tortoise caves by zoo med for a tortoise hide at all


I bought all sorts of things to use for a hide for Elsa (she's a Hermann's tort). She NEVER EVER used the purchased caves, ceramic pots turned on their sides, baskets half buried on their sides, etc. NOTHING suited her!!!!! The ONLY thing she will use is a palm tree boot! You may already know this term, but I only heard it since I've had Elsa- Who ever heard of a palm tree "boot?" The boot is the dried, woody husk left behind as the palm fronds die. Set it down so that it makes a very natural cave! Elsa prefers this over everything else!!!!! Luckily for me, a friend of mine's husband owns his own landscaping company, so he can easily get me all the palm tree boots I want, and he knows which ones haven't had chemical sprays used for the garden maintenance. 






I lifted up the boot end so you can see her napping. She looks super small, but that's just because of the angle of my cell phone and the perspective, I guess. She's actually 7 inches long. The brown thing on the right that looks like a tortoise head is just a dried leaf- you get to see her adorable tortoise butt!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I bought all sorts of things to use for a hide for Elsa (she's a Hermann's tort). She NEVER EVER used the purchased caves, ceramic pots turned on their sides, baskets half buried on their sides, etc. NOTHING suited her!!!!! The ONLY thing she will use is a palm tree boot! You may already know this term, but I only heard it since I've had Elsa- Who ever heard of a palm tree "boot?" The boot is the dried, woody husk left behind as the palm fronds die. Set it down so that it makes a very natural cave! Elsa prefers this over everything else!!!!! Luckily for me, a friend of mine's husband owns his own landscaping company, so he can easily get me all the palm tree boots I want, and he knows which ones haven't had chemical sprays used for the garden maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 216772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lifted up the boot end so you can see her napping. She looks super small, but that's just because of the angle of my cell phone and the perspective, I guess. She's actually 7 inches long. The brown thing on the right that looks like a tortoise head is just a dried leaf- you get to see her adorable tortoise butt!!!
> 
> View attachment 216773


Bless! 
And what a brilliant idea! 
Had never occurred to me; so i'll try and get a palm tree boot and see what the Tidginator thinks about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First he made two metal claws or fingers, and these he attached to the end of a long metal tube. He ran two stiff wires down inside the tube and connected them to the metal claws in such a way that when you pulled the wires, the claws closed, and when you pushed them, the claws opened. The wires were joined to a handle at the other end of the tube. It was all very simple.
Mr Adam was ready to begin.









It should be noted that in the book, Quentin Blake, the artist, has a picture of a topless lady on his calendar in the top right corner of the garage drawing. It's a children's book! 
After much soul searching and thoughts of realism, and the fact that a garage may well have had this sort of calendar on the wall, I forced myself to do much research, read 49 appropriate magazines , but in the end decided said content probably wasn't appropriate for Tortoise Forum or the Cold Dark Room and so used a substitute calendar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tis time for beddy_bye-byes. 
Sleep well, people. 
Love going out to everyone in Texas, particularly the Houston area.
Speak soon everyone.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First he made two metal claws or fingers, and these he attached to the end of a long metal tube. He ran two stiff wires down inside the tube and connected them to the metal claws in such a way that when you pulled the wires, the claws closed, and when you pushed them, the claws opened. The wires were joined to a handle at the other end of the tube. It was all very simple.
> Mr Adam was ready to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be noted that in the book, Quentin Blake, the artist, has a picture of a topless lady on his calendar in the top right corner of the garage drawing. It's a children's book!
> After much soul searching and thoughts of realism, and the fact that a garage may well have had this sort of calendar on the wall, I forced myself to do much research, read 49 appropriate magazines , but in the end decided said content probably wasn't appropriate for Tortoise Forum or the Cold Dark Room and so used a substitute calendar.


Ha-de-ha!!!!

Hey, WAIT a minute!!!! Does that calendar have a chess-playing tortoise on it???? It's too dark for me to see clearly, but I'll take a chance: WALDO!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy the football this weekend ?


The Gunners fans have been harrumphing a lot. Swans beat Palace 2-0 and Luton scraped a 2-2 draw against Mansfield so it wasn't all bad


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We're enjoying breakfast in the sunshine before heading for the (hopefully) cooler hills


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Ha-de-ha!!!!
> 
> Hey, WAIT a minute!!!! Does that calendar have a chess-playing tortoise on it???? It's too dark for me to see clearly, but I'll take a chance: WALDO!!!!!


You beat me to it


----------



## JoesMum

This rescue is local to my home. The A26 is a very busy main road


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> I bought all sorts of things to use for a hide for Elsa (she's a Hermann's tort). She NEVER EVER used the purchased caves, ceramic pots turned on their sides, baskets half buried on their sides, etc. NOTHING suited her!!!!! The ONLY thing she will use is a palm tree boot! You may already know this term, but I only heard it since I've had Elsa- Who ever heard of a palm tree "boot?" The boot is the dried, woody husk left behind as the palm fronds die. Set it down so that it makes a very natural cave! Elsa prefers this over everything else!!!!! Luckily for me, a friend of mine's husband owns his own landscaping company, so he can easily get me all the palm tree boots I want, and he knows which ones haven't had chemical sprays used for the garden maintenance.
> 
> View attachment 216772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lifted up the boot end so you can see her napping. She looks super small, but that's just because of the angle of my cell phone and the perspective, I guess. She's actually 7 inches long. The brown thing on the right that looks like a tortoise head is just a dried leaf- you get to see her adorable tortoise butt!!!
> 
> View attachment 216773


Thanks so much @Moozillion much appreciate ur help and advise I'll not bother with it then it just something different I wanted to use in the table im as I'm making it a lot bigger


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy the football this weekend ?


Very much so Adam we played very well did u c it and Leeds won also


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ha-de-ha!!!!
> 
> Hey, WAIT a minute!!!! Does that calendar have a chess-playing tortoise on it???? It's too dark for me to see clearly, but I'll take a chance: WALDO!!!!!


Well spotted! ! ! 
Points ! 
Tis a topless model Tidgy girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The Gunners fans have been harrumphing a lot. Swans beat Palace 2-0 and Luton scraped a 2-2 draw against Mansfield so it wasn't all bad





Laura1412 said:


> Very much so Adam we played very well did u c it and Leeds won also


Didn't watch any this weekend, too busy in the garage. 
Yes, Leeds unbeaten this season, two wins in the cup and up to third in the division.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We're enjoying breakfast in the sunshine before heading for the (hopefully) cooler hills


Good afternoon , Linda.
Storms here again last night and today is actually cool. 
Golly! 
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This rescue is local to my home. The A26 is a very busy main road
> View attachment 216791


Good one.
Another example of why to not give up hope when your tortoise or turtle escapes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SUBMARINE DESIGNERS ! ! ! 
Why not put any water pipes on the outside of the sub ? That way, if they burst, there is no harm done.


----------



## johnandjade

afternoon all!! i got pinched from base today to cover another branch as a lad didn't show... should be an early finish 


hope everyone had a great weekend!my sister and kids were at my parents on saturday as well so was a good wee night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> afternoon all!! i got pinched from base today to cover another branch as a lad didn't show... should be an early finish
> 
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend!my sister and kids were at my parents on saturday as well so was a good wee night


Good afternoon, John. 
Yep ,good weekend here, ta. 
You still haven't commented on Abdul MacDonald ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 216782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First he made two metal claws or fingers, and these he attached to the end of a long metal tube. He ran two stiff wires down inside the tube and connected them to the metal claws in such a way that when you pulled the wires, the claws closed, and when you pushed them, the claws opened. The wires were joined to a handle at the other end of the tube. It was all very simple.
> Mr Adam was ready to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be noted that in the book, Quentin Blake, the artist, has a picture of a topless lady on his calendar in the top right corner of the garage drawing. It's a children's book!
> After much soul searching and thoughts of realism, and the fact that a garage may well have had this sort of calendar on the wall, I forced myself to do much research, read 49 appropriate magazines , but in the end decided said content probably wasn't appropriate for Tortoise Forum or the Cold Dark Room and so used a substitute calendar.




Well, even though that portion of the picture is very dark, since I KNOW that Tidgy was playing chess in the picture on the calendar, I have to yell, "*WALDO!!!"*


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Ha-de-ha!!!!
> 
> Hey, WAIT a minute!!!! Does that calendar have a chess-playing tortoise on it???? It's too dark for me to see clearly, but I'll take a chance: WALDO!!!!!



Ah shoot. You beat me to the punch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah shoot. You beat me to the punch.


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Better luck next time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Yep ,good weekend here, ta.
> You still haven't commented on Abdul MacDonald ?



Maybe John hasn't commented, but I will. Abdul is VERY handsome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe John hasn't commented, but I will. Abdul is VERY handsome!


I think so too!


----------



## Mark Tenerife

Yvonne G said:


> right now, at 3:50p, it's 105F degrees. My evaporative cooler works well, but one has to be pretty stationary otherwise you feel hot.


Sounds a bit like here in Tenerife but we only touched 100


----------



## JoesMum

As we came we off the mountains today, the temperature shot up to 37C /99F... it's rather warm here in southern France. 

We had a good day out looking at birds, butterflies and scenery and had a long and leisurely picnic by the lake that fed a hydro electric station


----------



## JoesMum

Forgot the pictures


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does anyone know how our Texas USA members are looking?
> That hurricane is a CAT 4.
> A CAT 4 will rip a house in half.


Hi Ed, how's your mum today? Sincerely hope she's better and wishes for a speedy recovery to her.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> I'm just going to gather my things and head back out on the highway.
> I miss Kelly and Suki a lot.


Take care Ed.


----------



## Mark Tenerife

Bee62 said:


> That`s really *hot* ! I feel uncomfortable when it is 86 F !
> Temps like yours or Adam`s or Gillian`s are nothing for me.


Bee
That's so funny that's our average on this little island. Maybe slightly lower I get a bit confused converting the temperature from Euro to International


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mark Tenerife said:


> Sounds a bit like here in Tenerife but we only touched 100


Good afternoon, Mark.
But nice and cool today, eh ?
Lovely, isn't it ?


----------



## Mark Tenerife

Mark Tenerife said:


> Bee
> That's so funny that's our average on this little island. Maybe slightly lower I get a bit confused converting the temperature from Euro to International


Actually it's 82 in the shade but windy just put a long sleeved shirt on the wind is a little chilly lol. Mx


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW !
> Quite gusty winds and burst of rain here!
> Not predicted.
> The tarpaulin over the plastic cover above the courtyard has blown off the roof into the back garden!
> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A bit of excitement in my life.


Hi Adam. Hope you're all well.

So it has started to rain back in Fes? Here it's still relatively hot, though temperature has dropped.  Winter is on its way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Forgot the pictures
> View attachment 216794
> 
> View attachment 216795


Beautiful !
And that's pretty hot for the mountains!


----------



## Gillian M

Mark Tenerife said:


> Hi Mark from Tenerife are we allowed to exchange emails on here. I'm new to it all. But you are neighbours just a bit if sea inbetween. Mark


Hi Mark and welcome abroad.


----------



## Mark Tenerife

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Hope you're all well.
> 
> So it has started to rain back in Fes? Here it's still relatively hot, though temperature has dropped.  Winter is on its way.


Really windy gusts here as well. No rain though :-(


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Just trying to stay cool in the heat, even though it's nowhere near as hot here as where Gillian and Adam are.


Hi Yvonne. Hope you are well.

Is is that hot back there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Hope you're all well.
> 
> So it has started to rain back in Fes? Here it's still relatively hot, though temperature has dropped.  Winter is on its way.


Good evening, Gillian. 
A short but heavy storm the night before last, a bigger one last evening and then rain through most of the night. 
Cooler today, but no rain, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

RYAN AIR PASSENGERS ! ! !
These days they let *ALL *the passengers off the planes, thus eliminating the need to all clamber to the front the second the aircraft lands.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> A short but heavy storm the night before last, a bigger one last evening and then rain through most of the night.
> Cooler today, but no rain, yet.


Wow! Here it does not rain till end OCT/beginning NOV. Prayers even take place for *RAIN*. But temperature begins to drop, gradually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Here it does not rain till end OCT/beginning NOV. Prayers even take place for *RAIN*.


Usually the same here.
They pray when the forecast is certain rain. 
But this year it's come early!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Going out to visit a couple of friends in the medina, now. 
Catch you all later, Roommates.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually the same here.
> They pray when the forecast is certain rain.
> But this year it's come early!


So it seems, as far as Fes is concerned.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 216797
> 
> 
> everyone at CDR.​


Hello, Gillian.
Nice tortoise food if they're not chemically treated.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Going out to visit a couple of friends in the medina, now.
> Catch you all later, Roommates.


Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy yourselves.


We were supposed to leave here at 3.
it's now 5 and wifey is still not ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finally! 
Ron !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> Yep ,good weekend here, ta.
> You still haven't commented on Abdul MacDonald ?




i did notice. guy looks very handsome


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe John hasn't commented, but I will. Abdul is VERY handsome!




snap'ish


----------



## johnandjade

nice stress, problem free monday


----------



## JoesMum

Mark Tenerife said:


> Bee
> That's so funny that's our average on this little island. Maybe slightly lower I get a bit confused converting the temperature from Euro to International


It's easy - go to Google and type in:

Convert 37C to F 

And Google does it for you 

Similarly

Convert 86F to C 

also works.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It's easy - go to Google and type in:
> 
> Convert 37C to F
> 
> And Google does it for you
> 
> Similarly
> 
> Convert 86F to C
> 
> also works.





i use an app on the fone


----------



## johnandjade

so, my sister best friend found here husband dead, he hung him self:/ , she has been a mental hospital since. 

my sister also found out her husband has been having an affair:/ . not so good... im not aloud to give him a midnight visit. 

poor lassie. she does have a cd available to download though!


----------



## johnandjade

top tip to heat your socks up before putting them on in the cold months ahead... 

simply place them on top of your tortoises enclosure! this is also handy for underware... 

i don't ware any though as they haven't yet been able to build a pair that can take on the job


----------



## johnandjade

https://fabletheatre.bandcamp.com/album/divided-we-fall


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> so, my sister best friend found here husband dead, he hung him self:/ , she has been a mental hospital since.
> 
> my sister also found out her husband has been having an affair:/ . not so good... im not aloud to give him a midnight visit.
> 
> poor lassie. she does have a cd available to download though!


So very sorry to hear this, John.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so, my sister best friend found here husband dead, he hung him self:/ , she has been a mental hospital since.
> 
> my sister also found out her husband has been having an affair:/ . not so good... im not aloud to give him a midnight visit.
> 
> poor lassie. she does have a cd available to download though!


I am so sorry to hear this John. Awful news on both counts


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We were supposed to leave here at 3.
> it's now 5 and wifey is still not ready.


Take your time, Wifey.


----------



## Bee62

Mark Tenerife said:


> Bee
> That's so funny that's our average on this little island. Maybe slightly lower I get a bit confused converting the temperature from Euro to International



Hello Mark,
when I could choose where to live, Tenerife were one of my favorite places.
Because of the nice temps there and other reasons too.


----------



## Bee62

Mark Tenerife said:


> Actually it's 82 in the shade but windy just put a long sleeved shirt on the wind is a little chilly lol. Mx



I would love these temps. With wind from the ocean the temps should be enjoyable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nice stress, problem free monday


Good to hear.
Mine, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so, my sister best friend found here husband dead, he hung him self:/ , she has been a mental hospital since.
> 
> my sister also found out her husband has been having an affair:/ . not so good... im not aloud to give him a midnight visit.
> 
> poor lassie. she does have a cd available to download though!


Oh dear. 
Am I allowed to pay him a midnight visit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> top tip to heat your socks up before putting them on in the cold months ahead...
> 
> simply place them on top of your tortoises enclosure! this is also handy for underware...
> 
> i don't ware any though as they haven't yet been able to build a pair that can take on the job


Hmmmmm. 
I always put Pop Tarts down mine. 
Plenty of room !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I always put Pop Tarts down mine.
> Plenty of room !


You put pop tarts in your socks?!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
Saw the last episode of Games of thrones ?
I saw the last minutes. Impressive dragon ....
No, I don`t want to spoil you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You put pop tarts in your socks?!!


And in my pants to keep warm when it's cold. 
Works a treat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Saw the last episode of Games of thrones ?
> I saw the last minutes. Impressive dragon ....
> No, I don`t want to spoil you.


No, not seen it yet. 
But i can guess what you mean. 
Good evening, Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

GARDENERS ! ! ! 
Wrap seedling potatoes in wire mesh before planting. 
Hey, presto! Ready-cut chips at harvest time!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not seen it yet.
> But i can guess what you mean.
> Good evening, Bee.



Have you downloaded "Longmire" episodes ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Have you downloaded "Longmire" episodes ?


No, not yet. 
But I have downloaded "The Red Turtle". 
It"s just a case of finding time to watch it ! 
And I did manage to get Tidgy yawning, at last.




Her beak needs trimming again! 
It grows so quickly.She chews cuttlefish bone; she bites rocks, she eats of rough tile and doesn't get her food chopped up. I don't know!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Have you downloaded "Longmire" episodes ?


Longmire is a great show ! I watched it on Netflix's!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Longmire is a great show ! I watched it on Netflix's!


Afternoon, Gramps. 
I shall get around to it. 
One day................


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Longmire is a great show ! I watched it on Netflix's!


Good evening Grandpa turtle. I love "Longmire" too. 
Great story ! Every episode is interesting.
"Hektor lives "......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not yet.
> But I have downloaded "The Red Turtle".
> It"s just a case of finding time to watch it !
> And I did manage to get Tidgy yawning, at last.
> View attachment 216829
> 
> View attachment 216830
> 
> Her beak needs trimming again!
> It grows so quickly.She chews cuttlefish bone; she bites rocks, she eats of rough tile and doesn't get her food chopped up. I don't know!



The red turtle is a lovely little movie. You will like it, I think.
Tortoises yawning is always cute ! I love it when mine are yawning.
Spend Tidgy a beakiture ( like a pedicure ) ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The red turtle is a lovely little movie. You will like it, I think.
> Tortoises yawning is always cute ! I love it when mine are yawning.
> Spend Tidgy a beakiture ( like a pedicure ) ....


I'll do it.
But i hate it as much as Tidgy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll do it.
> But i hate it as much as Tidgy.



How long do you stay online tonight ?
I ask because I have to go out to my cats.
Can, I catch, ähem speak you later ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How long do you stay online tonight ?
> I ask because I have to go out o my cats.
> Can, I catch, ähem speak you later ?


I'll be on for another 3 or four hours, i expect. 
So, yes , we can chat later.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be on for another 3 or four hours, i expect.
> So, yes , we can chat later.



Okay. Then.... see you later.... Tidgynator...( the one who tamed the Tidge )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Then.... see you later.... Tidgynator...( the one who tamed the Tidge )


Ron.
But wifey named The Tidge.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! It's 110F degrrees!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! It's 110F degrrees!!!!


Only 75F here today. 
Positively freezy!


----------



## Bee62

Back !

All cats are fine, even my oldest one. He is 18 years old. A few days ago I noticed that he caught a sniff. Now he is on antibiotics and it seems that it works. He is getting better. He is my grandpa tomcat. As he was young he don`t like* any* other cat around. He beat them all up. Now he is old and tame and shy. The whole opposite. I love this old cat. He is a real charakter. When he dies I will be very sad !

After looking after my cats I sat some times on my terrace. Breathing the cold, fresh air and watching a wonderful starry sky. I love these nights. They inspire me to something special: Like writing a little Fairy Tale, like I did two nights ago.....
A fairy tale about a tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ron.
> But wifey named The Tidge.



 wifey tamer ....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not yet.
> But I have downloaded "The Red Turtle".
> It"s just a case of finding time to watch it !
> And I did manage to get Tidgy yawning, at last.
> View attachment 216829
> 
> View attachment 216830
> 
> Her beak needs trimming again!
> It grows so quickly.She chews cuttlefish bone; she bites rocks, she eats of rough tile and doesn't get her food chopped up. I don't know!


Oh.......isn't she beautiful! GOD bless her.

No wonder Oli fell in love with her.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! It's 110F degrrees!!!!



I am melting away....


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! It's 110F degrrees!!!!


Wow! That's hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.......isn't she beautiful! GOD bless her.
> 
> No wonder Oli fell in love with her.


Yes, she is very beautiful.
And she knows it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> wifey tamer ....


Impossible.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Impossible.



Mission impossible ..... Mr. Adam, are you ready ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, she is very beautiful.
> And she knows it!


And Oli knows it, I (her mother-in-law) know it......hhmmmmm yet again.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> And Oli knows it, I (her mother-in-law) know it......hhmmmmm yet again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, how's your mum today? Sincerely hope she's better and wishes for a speedy recovery to her.


Thank you.
How is Oli?
How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thank you.
> How is Oli?
> How are you?


So far so good, though temperature is beginning to drop.....Winter is getting nearer....brrrrrr.

How's your mother today? Hope she''s better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, though temperature is beginning to drop.....Winter is getting nearer....brrrrrr.
> 
> How's your mother today? Hope she''s better.


She's not well and her phone is broken.
I'm sending her a new one.
Thanks.
It's a chilly 92 degrees here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mission impossible ..... Mr. Adam, are you ready ?


Nope. 
I choose to run away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And Oli knows it, I (her mother-in-law) know it......hhmmmmm yet again.


Hello, Oli!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's not well and her phone is broken.
> I'm sending her a new one.
> Thanks.
> It's a chilly 92 degrees here.


Good evening, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Ed.


Hello, Adam.
How are things there?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I choose to run away.



coward ?
In Germany we have a wise saying: Better a living coward than a dead hero ....


----------



## Shaif

johnandjade said:


> so, my sister best friend found here husband dead, he hung him self:/ , she has been a mental hospital since.
> 
> my sister also found out her husband has been having an affair:/ . not so good... im not aloud to give him a midnight visit.
> 
> poor lassie. she does have a cd available to download though!




Very very sorry! This is a lot for anyone to deal with. Hope you and your sister come out stronger from it.

In the mean time, just take it day by day. 

Wishing you good things!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been enjoying Esio Trot.
I'm not familiar with the story, other than your spin on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam.
> How are things there?


Great. 
Been visiting friends today. 
Very nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> coward ?
> In Germany we have a wise saying: Better a living coward than a dead hero ....


My German grandfather was known for having lots of "sayings".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> coward ?
> In Germany we have a wise saying: Better a living coward than a dead hero ....


Quite.
"He who shrieks and runs away lives to shriek another day."


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's not well and her phone is broken.
> I'm sending her a new one.
> Thanks.
> It's a chilly 92 degrees here.



Hello Ed. What means she is not well ? Still cramps ? I hope not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Very very sorry! This is a lot for anyone to deal with. Hope you and your sister come out stronger from it.
> 
> In the mean time, just take it day by day.
> 
> Wishing you good things!


Good evening!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been working on the pond project.
I've added two fish and today I was able to make one of the doors. But I forgot hinges, so it's just leaning there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed. What means she is not well ? Still cramps ? I hope not.


She had seizures. She fell and bruised herself. She is wearing diapers. And she sleeps most of the day.
Not well by anyone's standards.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> My German grandfather was known for having lots of "sayings".



Do you have not so much "sayings" in English ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Oli!


"Hello Adam, Wifey and MY LOVE; Tidgy," is Oi's reply.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been enjoying Esio Trot.
> I'm not familiar with the story, other than your spin on it.


Mine is almost word for word the same. 
Except for the bits that aren't.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Do you have not so much "sayings" in English ?


Sure. But the most " colorful" ones seem to have come from the old country.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> She had seizures. She fell and bruised herself. She is wearing diapers. And she sleeps most of the day.
> Not well by anyone's standards.


Very sorry to hear that Ed. 




to your mother. ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My German grandfather was known for having lots of "sayings".


My grandfather too. 
"You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him."


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine is almost word for word the same.
> Except for the bits that aren't.


It's kind of sad because the man will always be no better than number two to the love of his life.
Beat out by a tortoise!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> She had seizures. She fell and bruised herself. She is wearing diapers. And she sleeps most of the day.
> Not well by anyone's standards.


Regret to hear that. 

Wishes for a speedy recovery yo your mum.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> She had seizures. She fell and bruised herself. She is wearing diapers. And she sleeps most of the day.
> Not well by anyone's standards.



The doctors can`t stopp these seizures ? That`s bad. 
I think the meds make her sleepy.
I feel for you, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you have not so much "sayings" in English ?


"Those who live in glass houses shouldn't."


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My grandfather too.
> "You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him."


I had thought that that one was an American saying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> "Hello Adam, Wifey and MY LOVE; Tidgy," is Oi's reply.


Tidgy is asleep. 
She had a long day being annoyed cos we were out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure. But the most " colorful" ones seem to have come from the old country.


Absence makes the nose grow longer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> The doctors can`t stopp these seizures ? That`s bad.
> I think the meds make her sleepy.
> I feel for you, Ed.


The cause of the seizures is still undetermined and the drugs to stop them make her sleep.
When she's awake, she's in horrible pain from the injuries from the falls.
She falls because she is stubborn and wants to walk.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absence makes the nose grow longer.


So do abscesses


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's kind of sad because the man will always be no better than number two to the love of his life.
> Beat out by a tortoise!


But he has an evil plan. 
Naughty Mr Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is asleep.
> She had a long day being annoyed cos we were out.


Oh poor thing. Must have felt lonely. 

You could have informed Oli. He would have come over to sit beside hi girlfriend while you were out for a visit. Why didn't you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But he has an evil plan.
> Naughty Mr Adam.


Oh. I see.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A lot of our sayings are true but not so well conceived......
Like: He who "smelt"it, dealt it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had thought that that one was an American saying.


That version, perhaps, but the original is 12th century English.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
I'll need to go to bed soon.
It's another 3:45 am morning


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> The cause of the seizures is still undetermined and the drugs to stop them make her sleep.
> When she's awake, she's in horrible pain from the injuries from the falls.
> She falls because she is stubborn and wants to walk.


What of the nurses/doctors around her? if I may ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The cause of the seizures is still undetermined and the drugs to stop them make her sleep.
> When she's awake, she's in horrible pain from the injuries from the falls.
> She falls because she is stubborn and wants to walk.


So very sad. 
wifey is quite upset by this. 
Sending our love, as always.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So do abscesses


And big spots.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> I'll need to go to bed soon.
> It's another 3:45 am morning


Good night Ed and sweet dreams

It's 3.45 am here as well. Strange.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh poor thing. Must have felt lonely.
> 
> You could have informed Oli. He would have come over to sit beside hi girlfriend while you were out for a visit. Why didn't you?


Because there would have been no chaperone, of course!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night Ed and sweet dreams
> 
> It's 3.45 am here as well. Strange.


It's 8:40pm here.
I wake up at 3:45.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The cause of the seizures is still undetermined and the drugs to stop them make her sleep.
> When she's awake, she's in horrible pain from the injuries from the falls.
> She falls because she is stubborn and wants to walk.



Was there a Computed Tomography taken from her head ?
Why she get`s no anti pain meds ?
Old people are somtimes stubborn. My father is 89 years old. I know what stubborn means.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of our sayings are true but not so well conceived......
> Like: He who "smelt"it, dealt it.


I'm sorry to have to admit, but i think that one was mine. 
So to speak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night.
> I'll need to go to bed soon.
> It's another 3:45 am morning


Night night, Ed.
Probably my bedtime, 3.45.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's 8:40pm here.
> I wake up at 3:45.


Oh sorry. I must have misunderstood you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because there would have been no chaperone, of course!


What about Oli the LEGEND?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> What about Oli the LEGEND?



Please tell me that you do* not* named your tort after Oliver Kahn !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about Oli the LEGEND?


Does he know a lot about tortoise care ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Please tell me that you do* not* named your tort after Oliver Kahn !


She did you know. 
Oliver Kahn once got drunk in the Cold Dark Room with the One-Legged Pirate.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does he know a lot about tortoise care ?


Of course he does.

I've been giving him lessons, courses, you name it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She did you know.
> Oliver Kahn once got drunk in the Cold Dark Room with the One-Legged Pirate.


True, but he promised not to do that again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but he promised not to do that again.


Well, okay, next time Oli can be chaperone. 
But he must pay for the flight here. 
And he gets paid in cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Please tell me that you do* not* named your tort after Oliver Kahn !


YES!! As Adam @Tidgy's Dad confirmed. 
I LOVE him!

Why do you seem shocked? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, okay, next time Oli can be chaperone.
> But he must pay for the flight here.
> And he gets paid in cheese.


Agreed. He's well off and we all know. The flight is not an issue.


Eating only cheese is the problem.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> YES!! As Adam @Tidgy's Dad confirmed.
> I LOVE him!
> 
> Why do you seem shocked? if I may ask.



Hmm, you may ask, but the answer will not please you. 
Oliver Kahn is sooooo ugly ! Sorry, that`s my opinion...
He was a good keeper, that`s right, but I think he is no nice man. He is a macho ..... I think


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, you may ask, but the answer will not please you.
> Oliver Kahn is sooooo ugly ! Sorry, that`s my opinion...
> He was a good keeper, that`s right, but I think he is no nice man. He is a macho ..... I think


No need for an apology. I know what you mean, if you talk about looks. 

I *LOVE *football and when I come to admire a player (in Kahn's case it became love), I look at the way he plays, *NOT *his looks. Know what I mean? 

Here you go.


​My flat is full of pics of him as well as other football players I like/admire. 

Do you like football?


----------



## Gillian M

Oli Kahn is on his way to Fes, @Tidgy's Dad . Look at him flying.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> No need for an apology. I know what you mean, if you talk about looks.
> 
> I *LOVE *football and when I come to admire a player (in Kahn's case it became love), I look at the way he plays, *NOT *his looks. Know what I mean?
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 216836
> ​My flat is full of pics of him as well as other football players I like/admire.
> 
> Do you like football?



I know and I understand what you mean.
Sorry, but I don`t like football. I never watch football matches on TV with only* one *exception: When the German football team plays in the last, the end game of the olympics !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Agreed. He's well off and we all know. The flight is not an issue.
> 
> 
> Eating only cheese is the problem.


He can bring his own food too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oli Kahn is on his way to Fes, @Tidgy's Dad . Look at him flying.


I think he's about to crash!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He can bring his own food too.


Oh Adam, come on......one has to be more hospitable.  That may offend him and when he gets angry.....beware.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's about to crash!


GOD forbid. 

He's almost there.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> "He who shrieks and runs away lives to shriek another day."


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SKATEBOARDERS ! ! !
Stop your trousers from falling halfway down your bottom by wearing a strip of perforated leather with a buckle around your waist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> GOD forbid.
> 
> He's almost there.


SPLAT ! ! ! 
Oooooooooppppppsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Absence makes the nose grow longer.


Ermmmm...


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I know and I understand what you mean.
> Sorry, but I don`t like football. I never watch football matches on TV with only* one *exception: When the German football team plays in the last, the end game of the olympics !


I understand you.

I love football, and I do not miss a single match!


​See? He's even waving at you and at @Tidgy's Dad Adam, who is going to host him. Right Adam?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT ! ! !
> Oooooooooppppppsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmmm. What does that supposed to mean??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmm. What does that supposed to mean??


He crashed into a minaret. 
I will be very hospitable in the hospital.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> I understand you.
> 
> I love football, and I do not miss a single match!
> 
> View attachment 216837
> ​See? He's even waving at you and at @Tidgy's Dad Adam, who is going to host him. Right Adam?



Huuhhhhhhhh, if he is waving at me I will run away........


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He crashed into a minaret.
> I will be very hospitable in the hospital.



Qiiiiieeeek !  *LOL !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ermmmm...


Evening, Bea. 
Life is a lottery. 
And I have drawn the short plank.


----------



## Moozillion

Jacques says, "FINALLY!!!!! SALMON!!!!! HOORAYYYY!!!!" 

She sneaks up on it...




...grabs it before it can get away!!!!




...OINK OINK!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Bea.
> Life is a lottery.
> And I have drawn the short plank.



No ! 
Life is like a chocolates box. You`ll never know what you`ll get .........

( in which movie was this spoken ? )


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He crashed into a minaret.
> I will be very hospitable in the hospital.


No he has not!! 

Here he is:


​See? You did upset him! Please apologize to him.  Otherwise he'll turn back, won't he @Bee62 ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Jacques says, "FINALLY!!!!! SALMON!!!!! HOORAYYYY!!!!"
> 
> She sneaks up on it...
> View attachment 216838
> 
> 
> 
> ...grabs it before it can get away!!!!
> View attachment 216839
> 
> 
> 
> ...OINK OINK!!!!!!
> View attachment 216840



Lovely pics ! 
Jacques is* big !*


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> No he has not!!
> 
> Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 216841
> ​See? You did upset him! Please apologize to him.  Otherwise he'll turn back, won't he @Bee62 ?



Oh, that scares my to death ! Now I know who is the man of my nightmares ! It`s him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Jacques says, "FINALLY!!!!! SALMON!!!!! HOORAYYYY!!!!"
> 
> She sneaks up on it...
> View attachment 216838
> 
> 
> 
> ...grabs it before it can get away!!!!
> View attachment 216839
> 
> 
> 
> ...OINK OINK!!!!!!
> View attachment 216840


Ho de ho. 
Bless her. 
The poor defenceless salmon never stood a chance! 
What a fearsome hunter!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No !
> Life is like a chocolates box. You`ll never know what you`ll get .........
> 
> ( in which movie was this spoken ? )


I think it should be "Life is like a box of chocolates, wifey always says it's the wrong one."


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Lovely pics !
> Jacques is* big !*


She is about 3 inches long- I think that's about 7.5 cm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No he has not!!
> 
> Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 216841
> ​See? You did upset him! Please apologize to him.  Otherwise he'll turn back, won't he @Bee62 ?


That is quite scary.
And not pretty.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it should be "Life is like a box of chocolates, wifey always says it's the wrong one."



.... and in which movie the main actor said this sentence ????


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ho de ho.
> Bless her.
> The poor defenceless salmon never stood a chance!
> What a fearsome hunter!


Yes, she's relentless!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... and in which movie the main actor said this sentence ????


Gorrest Fump.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, she's relentless!!!!


And greedy! 
Nice to see she's got a healthy appetite.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I'm off to power down for the evening.
Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And greedy!
> Nice to see she's got a healthy appetite.


Salmon is her absolute favorite!!!! If I feed her salmon for a couple of days, she SNUBS any other food I offer until she's good and hungry again, which is usually about 4 days later. So salmon is only an occasional treat!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gorrest Fump.


*
YES !!!!!!!!!!!!*
Points, but minus points for writing it wrong. So the result is NO POINTS !

..... Germany .... zero Points ..... ( Europian song contest )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off to power down for the evening.
> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!


Good night, oh Power Ranger.
Night, Jacques. 
Night, Elsa. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Well, I'm off to power down for the evening.
> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!



Good night Bea and good night Jacques !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Salmon is her absolute favorite!!!! If I feed her salmon for a couple of days, she SNUBS any other food I offer until she's good and hungry again, which is usually about 4 days later. So salmon is only an occasional treat!


Yes, I remember the salmon only diet days. 
Tidgy's the same with dandelion.
In the spring, she's reluctant to touch anything else, and when they're all gone, she sulks for a week, barely eating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *YES !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Points, but minus points for writing it wrong. So the result is NO POINTS !
> 
> ..... Germany .... zero Points ..... ( Europian song contest )


Usually. 
Britain and Germany always do badly these days.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually.
> Britain and Germany always do badly these days.



A divorce is a hard thing ! I hope that Britain suffers not too much .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A divorce is a hard thing ! I hope that Britain suffers not too much .....


Who knows? 
They may get stronger.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who knows?
> They may get stronger.



Yes, mayby----
But politics are not my favorite theme to speak about. Politic is exhausting me.... 
You vote and nothing changes .... Oh, there are changes after an election, but not what you have expected !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, mayby----
> But politics are not my favorite theme to speak about. Politic is exhausting me....
> You vote and nothing changes .... Oh, there are changes after an election, but not what you have expected !


Talking about politics is forbidden here on the forum, and a jolly good thing too ! 
I was referring to Eurovision when I said Germany and the UK always get no points.
Morocco were in the Eurovision once, you know.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking about politics is forbidden here on the forum, and a jolly good thing too !
> I was referring to Eurovision when I said Germany and the UK always get no points.
> Morocco were in the Eurovision once, you know.



Sorry, I don`t want to break rules. 
Speaking about the Eurovision song contest is much better. Even when Germany and Britain get no points.


----------



## Bee62

Time to go to bed ?
I think for me it is.
What do you think ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Time to go to bed ?
> I think for me it is.
> What do you think ?


It's quite late. 
But tis up to you. 
I must stay up and finish "Esio Trot" for the day. 
May take a little while and then I must sleep as I have been out today and am rather tired and wifey wants me to go shopping tomorrow which is a bit depressing.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's quite late.
> But tis up to you.
> I must stay up and finish "Esio Trot" for the day.
> May take a little while and then I must sleep as I have been out today and am rather tired and wifey wants me to go shopping tomorrow which is a bit depressing.



I know.... the potatoe run. Sleep well and recover for the shopping tour.

One of my roosters begins to crow this moment. It es early morning.
So I say Good night Adam and Good night CDR and to the roommates, in which corner you are sleeping.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is quite scary.
> And not pretty.


Asked you to be hospitable please, no cheese each and every meal. Suppose he does not like it?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that scares my to death ! Now I know who is the man of my nightmares ! It`s him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yep!!  Goodness....when he used to get angry during a match, he really was scary. But I love him all the same.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yep!!  Goodness....when he used to get angry during a match, he really was scary. But I love him all the same.



That must be real, deep love !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know.... the potatoe run. Sleep well and recover for the shopping tour.
> 
> One of my roosters begins to crow this moment. It es early morning.
> So I say Good night Adam and Good night CDR and to the roommates, in which corner you are sleeping.


Night night, Sabine. 
Politely tell the rooster to shut up. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Asked you to be hospitable please, no cheese each and every meal. Suppose he does not like it?


Hard cheese!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Huuhhhhhhhh, if he is waving at me I will run away........


Why run away? He wants to get to know you.  He knows @Tidgy's Dad , Tidgy of course, Wifey, and many others at CDR.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That must be real, deep love !


Definitely so.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hard cheese!


Even that.There should be more of a choice for a *GUEST*, Adam.Don't you agree?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Even that.There should be more of a choice for a *GUEST*, Adam.Don't you agree?


Nope. 
What could one possibly want other than cheese?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> What could one possibly want other than cheese?


Please Adam.  There's so much more for a guest. Meat, chicken, of course with salad, fast food, and so on.  Don't be mean! 

Here's something for you: I'm going to have to bribe you. 



YUMMY!! ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Please Adam.  There's so much more for a guest. Meat, chicken, of course with salad, fast food, and so on.  Don't be mean!
> 
> Here's something for you: I'm going to have to bribe you.
> 
> View attachment 216844
> 
> YUMMY!! ​


Yummy indeed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But i can't eat it as it's copyright Shutterstock.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummy indeed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But i can't eat it as it's copyright Shutterstock.


What can you eat?!  Come on, we have to solve this issue of *OLIVER KAHN. *


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What can you eat?!  Come on, we have to solve this issue of *OLIVER KAHN. *


No, not until I need someone to chaperone Tidgy and Oli. 
Anyway, they do nice food in the hospital.
I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mrs wifey had a part-time job. She worked from noon until five o'clock every weekday afternoon in a shop that sold newspapers, sweets and cheese.That made things a lot easier for Mr Adam. 
So on that first exciting afternoon, after he had made sure that Mrs wifey had gone to work, Mr Adam went out onto his balcony armed with his long metal pole. He called this his tortoise-catcher. He leaned over the balcony plants and lowered the pole down onto Mrs wifey's balcony below. 







Alfie had been eating lettuce.








But had now moved over to his tomato and was basking in the pale sunlight over to one side. 
"Hello, Alfie," Mr Adam said. "You are about to go for a little ride."
He wiggled the tortoise-catcher till it was right above Alfie. He pushed the hand-lever so the claws opened wide.






Then he lowered the two claws neatly over Alfie's shell and pulled the lever.










Page 28


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, not until I need someone to chaperone Tidgy and Oli.
> Anyway, they do nice food in the hospital.
> I expect.


No they don't!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mrs wifey had a part-time job. She worked from noon until five o'clock every weekday afternoon in a shop that sold newspapers, sweets and cheese.That made things a lot easier for Mr Adam.
> So on that first exciting afternoon, after he had made sure that Mrs wifey had gone to work, Mr Adam went out onto his balcony armed with his long metal pole. He called this his tortoise-catcher. He leaned over the balcony plants and lowered the pole down onto Mrs wifey's balcony below.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216848
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie had been eating lettuce.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But had now moved over to his tomato and was basking in the pale sunlight over to one side.
> "Hello, Alfie," Mr Adam said. "You are about to go for a little ride."
> He wiggled the tortoise-catcher till it was right above Alfie. He pushed the hand-lever so the claws opened wide.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216851
> 
> 
> 
> Then he lowered the two claws neatly over Alfie's shell and pulled the lever.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 28


He's gorgeous


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CYCLISTS ! ! ! 
Avoid getting a sore bottom by simply placing a naan bread over your saddle. This will comfort your ride and when you get home, hey, presto! A warm snack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> He's gorgeous


Mr Adam ?
Why thank you, Gillian.
(blushes).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Gillian, night night other Roommates lurking in the corners. 
My bed is calling me. 
I tried calling the bed, but it doesn't come when called. 
I do, so goodnight.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mr Adam ?
> Why thank you, Gillian.
> (blushes).


No obviously *NOT* Mr. *Adam*!!  Alfie is the gorgeous, cute, sweet (you name it) one.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Gillian, night night other Roommates lurking in the corners.
> My bed is calling me.
> I tried calling the bed, but it doesn't come when called.
> I do, so goodnight.


Good night and SWEET DREAMS!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No obviously *NOT* Mr. *Adam*!!  Alfie is the gorgeous, cute, sweet (you name it) one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CATS ! ! ! 
Annoy your owners by being the reason they didn't take that dream job in America then scratch the heck out of the new leather chair they bought themselves as a consolation.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Just off to the Boulangerie for the bread and then a lazy day


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Only joking Mr. Adam. Alfie is cute but Mr. Adam is cuter.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just off to the Boulangerie for the bread and then a lazy day


Good afternoon, Linda, hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just off to the Boulangerie for the bread and then a lazy day


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Shopping day for me, lots to buy, might need three trips. 
I don't suppose your Boulangerie would deliver to Fes ?
Enoy your day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Only joking Mr. Adam. Alfie is cute but Mr. Adam is cuter.



Is the correct answer.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CYCLISTS ! ! !
> Avoid getting a sore bottom by simply placing a naan bread over your saddle. This will comfort your ride and when you get home, hey, presto! A warm snack.


 OH, MY!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the correct answer.


Good afternoon Adam,or rather Mr. Adam.

100% if not *101* the correct answer.  Any points for that percentage?


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam,or rather Mr. Adam.
> 
> 100% if not *101* the correct answer.  Any points for that percentage?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OH, MY!!!!!


Good morning, Bea. 
Yesterday, we visited some friends unannounced, which is perfectly acceptable here. 
They gave us coffee and then some raspberry cake which was most delicious and scrummy. 
The oldest daughter was out with her fiancé, but arrived a couple of hours later. 
"It's my birthday, today," she said. 
wifey and I looked at the last two tiny pieces of her birthday cake left on the plate!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Sabine.
> Politely tell the rooster to shut up.
> Sleep well.



May I show him the ax ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.
> Yesterday, we visited some friends unannounced, which is perfectly acceptable here.
> They gave us coffee and then some raspberry cake which was most delicious and scrummy.
> The oldest daughter was out with her fiancé, but arrived a couple of hours later.
> "It's my birthday, today," she said.
> wifey and I looked at the last two tiny pieces of her birthday cake left on the plate!


No CHEESE?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam,or rather Mr. Adam.
> 
> 100% if not *101* the correct answer.  Any points for that percentage?


Nope. 
Points only scored for "Esio Trot" at the moment. 
Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> May I show him the ax ?


Yup.
That'll do it! 
Good afternoon, Bee.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Points only scored for "Esio Trot" at the moment.
> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Oh, why are you being so mean, Mr. Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No CHEESE?!


People tend to hide the cheese when I arrive.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mrs wifey had a part-time job. She worked from noon until five o'clock every weekday afternoon in a shop that sold newspapers, sweets and cheese.That made things a lot easier for Mr Adam.
> So on that first exciting afternoon, after he had made sure that Mrs wifey had gone to work, Mr Adam went out onto his balcony armed with his long metal pole. He called this his tortoise-catcher. He leaned over the balcony plants and lowered the pole down onto Mrs wifey's balcony below.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216848
> 
> 
> 
> Alfie had been eating lettuce.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But had now moved over to his tomato and was basking in the pale sunlight over to one side.
> "Hello, Alfie," Mr Adam said. "You are about to go for a little ride."
> He wiggled the tortoise-catcher till it was right above Alfie. He pushed the hand-lever so the claws opened wide.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216851
> 
> 
> 
> Then he lowered the two claws neatly over Alfie's shell and pulled the lever.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 28



*
EXCITING !*


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Shopping day for me, lots to buy, might need three trips.
> I don't suppose your Boulangerie would deliver to Fes ?
> Enoy your day.


Adam, a serious question: have you learnt Arabic?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People tend to hide the cheese when I arrive.


Oh no!  Don't allow those who do, into CDR. OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, a serious question: have you learnt Arabic?


Darija, Moroccan Arabic, yes, moderately well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Gillian, night night other Roommates lurking in the corners.
> My bed is calling me.
> I tried calling the bed, but it doesn't come when called.
> I do, so goodnight.



You don`t educated your bed well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Darija, Moroccan Arabic, yes, moderately well.


Well done.  Isn't it a *DIFFICULT* language, no matter which dialect we are talking about? Don't you agree?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MODEL TRAIN ENTHUSIASTS
Save money on buying expensive model train sets by simply standing very far away from a normal sized train station.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> That'll do it!
> Good afternoon, Bee.



Good afternoon Adam and everyone who is lurking out of her or his corner ! Good afternoon CDR !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t educated your bed well.


No.
It is very disobedient. 
But extremely comfy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People tend to hide the cheese when I arrive.



They know you well ! You are the cheese-monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Well done.  Isn't it a *DIFFICULT* language, no matter which dialect we are talking about? Don't you agree?


Yes, I agree.
And i should add I can barely read or write it at all.
Pretty much just a spoken language for me, partly because Darija doesn't have an official written form.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> It is very disobedient.
> But extremely comfy.



That is all that matters ( the comfort ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> They know you well ! You are the cheese-monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


I am.
And proud of it. 
But most people only have those cheesy triangle things, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is all that matters ( the comfort ).


It would be nice if it followed me about as well, so i could just sleep wherever I was.
I tried tying the mattress to my back, but it's very heavy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I agree.
> And i should add I can barely read or write it at all.
> Pretty much just a spoken language for me, partly because Darija doesn't have an official written form.


True: spoken Arabic(colloquial) is *VERY* different from the written (classical), unlike other languages whereas one speaks, reads write the same thing 99% of the time. Know what I mean?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am.
> And proud of it.
> But most people only have those cheesy triangle things, anyway.



I have something for you:
Want some ???


----------



## Bee62

I think you are too late...... cause I am a cheese monster too .....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am.
> And proud of it.
> But most people only have those cheesy triangle things, anyway.


Do you mean these:



Don't you like them? I do but they're NOT at all healthy. I buy the "diet/light" ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True: spoken Arabic(colloquial) is *VERY* different from the written (classical), unlike other languages whereas one speaks, reads write the same thing 99% of the time. Know what I mean?


Yes, and Moroccan Arabic is the furthest from the classical.
Grammatically a terrible mess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have something for you:
> Want some ???
> 
> View attachment 216869
> View attachment 216870


Yes, please! 
Cathedral city is pretty reasonable stuff. 
Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think you are too late...... cause I am a cheese monster too .....
> View attachment 216872


Oh.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, and Moroccan Arabic is the furthest from the classical.
> Grammatically a terrible mess.


Yep. Like the Arabic spoken in Tunisia, Algeria, and Libya.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you mean these:
> View attachment 216873
> 
> 
> Don't you like them? I do but they're NOT at all healthy. I buy the "diet/light" ones.


They vary quite a bit.
They're okay to get calcium into children if you like to do that sort of thing. 
A friend stayed at a hotel here and had a meal. Afterwards he asked if they had a cheeseboard. 
"Of course!" said the waiter and proudly brought the 'cheeseboard'; a poor Edam copy and Laughing Cow triangles! (other brands of triangular gloopy cheese are available".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. Like the Arabic spoken in Tunisia, Algeria, and Libya.


No, those are much, much closer to modern Classical than Darija.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh.


Donn't worry, Adam I'll send you some delicious cheese immediately.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They vary quite a bit.
> They're okay to get calcium into children if you like to do that sort of thing.
> A friend stayed at a hotel here and had a meal. Afterwards he asked if they had a cheeseboard.
> "Of course!" said the waiter and proudly brought the 'cheeseboard'; a poor Edam copy and Laughing Cow triangles! (other brands of triangular gloopy cheese are available".


Oh goodness!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, those are much, much closer to modern Classical than Darija.


But not when they speak, I think. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> But not when they speak, I think. Or am I mistaken?


Somewhere in the middle, it seems to me.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Donn't worry, Adam I'll send you some delicious cheese immediately.





What more do you want?! ​


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please!
> Cathedral city is pretty reasonable stuff.
> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!



It was very dry .....
Not my favorite cheese for the future I think.


----------



## Gillian M

Hope you like the cheese I sent you @Tidgy's Dad ? Hope your answer is *YES*.

How about sharing it with @Bee62 and me? We're the only ones around now, besides you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh.



SORRY--....... I was hungry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 216874
> 
> 
> What more do you want?! ​


A really big knife!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 216874
> 
> 
> What more do you want?! ​



What a big cheese !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you like the cheese I sent you @Tidgy's Dad ? Hope your answer is *YES*.
> 
> How about sharing it with @Bee62 and me? We're the only ones around now, besides you.


Mooz is lurking about, too.
We can all share, yes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A really big knife!


Oh Adam, don't make excuses, so as to eat it alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> SORRY--....... I was hungry


Greedy, more like.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you like the cheese I sent you @Tidgy's Dad ? Hope your answer is *YES*.
> 
> How about sharing it with @Bee62 and me? We're the only ones around now, besides you.



I would like to take a bite but I am out now for a while.
Eat you later..... ähhhhhhhhh, I mean see you later .....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mooz is lurking about, too.
> We can all share, yes.


Oh sure she must have her share.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I would like to take a bite but I am out now for a while.
> Eat you later..... ähhhhhhhhh, I mean see you later .....


Talk later, BUT........Adam and I might eat your share!! Right @Tidgy's Dad ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I would like to take a bite but I am out now for a while.
> Eat you later..... ähhhhhhhhh, I mean see you later .....


Yes, potato time for me, too.
Speak later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk later, BUT........Adam and I might eat your share!!


I'm off out. 
Chat later, Gillian! 
Don't eat all the cheese!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk later, BUT........Adam and I might eat your share!!



That doesen`t matter. I am going to eat yummy eggs ( boiled ).
By !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That doesen`t matter. I am going to eat yummy eggs ( boiled ).
> By !


Bleuch!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That doesen`t matter. I am going to eat yummy eggs ( boiled ).
> By !


Enjoy your meal.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!



I needed that!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out.
> Chat later, Gillian!
> Don't eat all the cheese!


Talk later, Adam.

I *MIGHT*.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAMPERS ! ! !
Recreate the joys of camping by turning your oven on full heat then lying on the kitchen floor on lots of stones while inside a bin liner and filling your living room with dog poop.


----------



## Gillian M

Adam, I thought you'd left, which made me think I'd have *ALL* the cheese before anyone pops in.

Bad luck this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, I thought you'd left, which made me think I'd have *ALL* the cheese before anyone pops in.
> 
> Bad luck this time.


I have left.
These posts are just your imagination.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have left.
> These posts are just your imagination.


In that case I AM going to eat the cheese so buy some while you're out.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad @Bee62 and the everyone else at CDR I have eaten *ALL *the cheese which really was *YUMMY*. You people do not know what you missed.




Here's some - or rather *A LOT *for each and every one of you! ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad @Bee62 and the everyone else at CDR I have eaten *ALL *the cheese which really was *YUMMY*. You people do not know what you missed.
> 
> View attachment 216875
> 
> 
> Here's some - or rather *A LOT *for each and every one of you! ​


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

It's now my turn to go and eat. Am getting hungry. And I might eat *CHEESE *- seriously @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It's now my turn to go and eat. Am getting hungry. And I might eat CHEESE - seriously @Tidgy's Dad


Enjoy. 
Or better still post it to me.


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you like the cheese I sent you @Tidgy's Dad ? Hope your answer is *YES*.
> 
> How about sharing it with @Bee62 and me? We're the only ones around now, besides you.


I'm here and I love cheese!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy.
> Or better still post it to me.


Hi. Thanks I will enjoy it and I will send yiu some. Talk to you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm here and I love cheese!!


Help yourself to whatever Gillian hasn't scoffed.
Good afternoon, Jane.


----------



## Gillian M

​Hi everyone at CDR. 

Am back after I ate....*CHEESE*, @Tidgy's Dad , @Bee62 @JSWallace. It was so *YUMMY*!  Here's you share everyone at CDR.

Enjoy it!! 





​


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mrs wifey had a part-time job. She worked from noon until five o'clock every weekday afternoon in a shop that sold newspapers, sweets and cheese. That made things a lot easier for Mr Adam.
> So on that first exciting afternoon, after he had made sure that Mrs wifey had gone to work, Mr Adam went out onto his balcony armed with his long metal pole. He called this his tortoise-catcher. He leaned over the balcony plants and lowered the pole down on to Mrs wifey's balcony below.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216842
> 
> 
> Alfie had been eating lettuce.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216843
> 
> 
> 
> But had now moved over to the tomato and was basking in the pale sunlight over to one side.
> "Hello, Alfie," Mr Adam said. "You are about to go for a little ride."
> He wiggled the tortoise-catcher till it was right above Alfie. He pushed the hand-lever so that the claws opened wide.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216845
> 
> 
> 
> Then he lowered the two claws neatly over Alfie's shell and pulled the lever.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 28


Isn't he cute. Mr. Adam of course, NOT Alfie.


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> ​Hi everyone at CDR.
> 
> Am back after I ate....*CHEESE*, @Tidgy's Dad , @Bee62 @JSWallace. It was so *YUMMY*!  Here's you share everyone at CDR.
> 
> Enjoy it!!
> 
> View attachment 216883
> View attachment 216883
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Gillian, any biscuits to go with it? And maybe a bit of pickle?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Author's Note
> *
> Some years ago, when I was a little child, we had two tortoises that we kept in the garden. in those days, a pet tortoise or two was a common sight crawling across the family lawn or back yard. You could buy them quite cheaply in any pet-shop and they were probably the least troublesome of all childhood pets because they were left pretty much to their own devices , and were quite harmless.
> Tortoises use to be brought into the UK by the thousand, packed in crates, and they came mostly from North Africa, Morocco in particular. But a good few years ago, a law was passed that made it illegal to bring any of these tortoises into the country. This was not done to protect us. The little tortoise was not a danger to anybody. It was done purely out of kindness to the tortoise itself. You see, the traders who brought them in used to cram thousands of them tightly into the packing-crates without food or water and in such horrible conditions that a great many of them always died on the sea-journey over (and the number of wild tortoises in some countries was being drastically reduced). So rather than allow this cruelty to go on, the Government stopped the whole business letting the Moroccans just sell them as toys in their own markets instead.
> The things you are going to read about in this story all happened in the days when anyone could go out and buy a nice little tortoise from a pet shop.
> Sort of..............


Terribly sorry to say that even here in Jordan people buy torts and consider them *TOYS *for their children. Very sad. Moreover, they put the poor tort in carton boxes.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Thanks Gillian, any biscuits to go with it? And maybe a bit of pickle?


You're most welcome.

Oh sure. Hope you liked the *CHEESE*.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Thanks Gillian, any biscuits to go with it? And maybe a bit of pickle?






Choose the ones you like. Please help yourself.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi everyone at CDR.
> 
> Am back after I ate....*CHEESE*, @Tidgy's Dad , @Bee62 @JSWallace. It was so *YUMMY*!  Here's you share everyone at CDR.
> 
> Enjoy it!!
> 
> View attachment 216883
> View attachment 216883
> 
> 
> ​


I'm full of cheese, now.
I feel sick.
But thanks anyway.
Gillian! 
Please do not post on the "Esio Trot" thread!  That is the uninterrupted (almost) version of the book, comments in the Cold Dark Room please, where i also post the pages, as you have seen, but are pages apart because of the chat so most people can't get to read the whole thing. 
Sorry, but I have posted the request here a few times, you must have missed it. 
Not your fault and thanks for your comments.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm full of cheese, now.
> I feel sick.
> But thanks anyway.
> Gillian!
> Please do not post on the "Esio Trot" thread!  That is the uninterrupted (almost) version of the book, comments in the Cold Dark Room please, where i also post the pages, as you have seen, but are pages apart because of the chat so most people can't get to read the whole thing.
> Sorry, but I have posted the request here a few times, you must have missed it.
> Not your fault and thanks for your comments.


Good evening Adam. 

Apologies for having posted on the "Esio Trot" Thread. Sorry Adam. Believe me I did not see/read what you'd posted. Sorry once again.

And sorry that cheese made you sick.  

Am *now* eating a fruit I *love* for dessert.Guess what.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Apologies for having posted on the "Esio Trot" Thread. Sorry Adam. Believe me I did not see/read what you'd posted. Sorry once again.
> 
> And sorry that cheese made you sick.
> 
> Am *now* eating a fruit I *love* for dessert.Guess what.


It's okay, Gillian. 
Let's just hope no one responds to your comment on tortoise care in Jordan.
Hmmmm.
Loganberries ?


----------



## Yvonne G

I moved Gillian's comments over to here. Hope that was ok.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's okay, Gillian.
> Let's just hope no one responds to your comment on tortoise care in Jordan.
> Hmmmm.
> Loganberries ?


Goodness!!You are making me feel *GUILTY* and I am serious. 
No.....


​Would you like some? They're so *SWEET* and *YUMMMMMMY*!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I moved Gillian's comments over to here. Hope that was ok.


Thank you, Yvonne.
Yes, I was a bit worried the second comment might provoke a conversation.
Good afternoon, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness!!You are making me feel *GUILTY* and I am serious.
> No.....
> 
> View attachment 216906
> ​Would you like some? They're so *SWEET* and *YUMMMMMMY*!!


Grapes. 
Yes, quite yummy. 
Nearly bought some today for wifey.
And then didn't.


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m-m grapes and cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m grapes and cheese!


Perfect combo !


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very hot here today, and slightly cloudy (which makes it more humid). As I sit here typing, my fingers are sticky and makes me miss hitting the correct keys. My body is sticky. I've got a fan blowing right on me, but it's very uncomfortable in here!!!!! Yesterday was 110F and today it's only supposed to get up to 107F, but the cloud cover makes it pretty miserable. I'm going to go vegetate in my recliner and maybe close my eyes and take a bit of a nap!


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . well, it's not actually cloudy "in here," but rather, outside!


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 216895
> 
> 
> Choose the ones you like. Please help yourself.


Oh Gillian, thank you. I am spoilt for choice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's very hot here today, and slightly cloudy (which makes it more humid). As I sit here typing, my fingers are sticky and makes me miss hitting the correct keys. My body is sticky. I've got a fan blowing right on me, but it's very uncomfortable in here!!!!! Yesterday was 110F and today it's only supposed to get up to 107F, but the cloud cover makes it pretty miserable. I'm going to go vegetate in my recliner and maybe close my eyes and take a bit of a nap!


Don't blame you, Yvonne. Enjoy. 
Only 75F here, still chilly for the time of year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CAMPERS ! ! ! 
Inflatable airbeds make ideal groundsheets 10 blinking minutes after blowing the darned things up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The claws closed tightly over the shell like two fingers of a hand. 






He hauled Alfie up on to his own balcony. 







It was easy.








Then Mr Adam remembered that he was not supposed to be wearing that hat. Bad continuity.
So he put Alfie down among some flowers while he took it off ready for the next photo. 








It was to be the last time that poor little Alfie was to feel the warm, sweet sunshine soaking into his shell and skin, and to have that vital UVB, so important in facilitating vitamin D3 synthesis for the enabling of calcium absorption, for a very very long time. 



Page 29


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's very hot here today, and slightly cloudy (which makes it more humid). As I sit here typing, my fingers are sticky and makes me miss hitting the correct keys. My body is sticky. I've got a fan blowing right on me, but it's very uncomfortable in here!!!!! Yesterday was 110F and today it's only supposed to get up to 107F, but the cloud cover makes it pretty miserable. I'm going to go vegetate in my recliner and maybe close my eyes and take a bit of a nap!



Take things easy. In such a heat it is not good to work, to so something outside. A nap is fine for recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Take things easy. In such a heat it is not good to work, to so something outside. A nap is fine for recover.


Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.



Good evening Adam.
Got enough potatoes ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Got enough potatoes ?


Not for long. 
wifey is eating them at a prodigious rate at the moment.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for long.
> wifey is eating them at a prodigious rate at the moment.



How long is the way to the market where you buy them ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How long is the way to the market where you buy them ?


Not too far. 
I can't judge distance. Ten minutes walk ?
Longer coming back uphill.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too far.
> I can't judge distance. Ten minutes walk ?
> Longer coming back uphill.



Ten minutes to walk uphill in the heat with the purchases could be long !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ten minutes to walk uphill in the heat with the purchases could be long !


With my lungs and back it's a mare.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> With my lungs and back it's a mare.



You should ask your students or a child to buy something for you. Young legs and healthy lungs make it easy for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You should ask your students or a child to buy something for you. Young legs and healthy lungs make it easy for them.


I could, and do occasionally, but I enjoy the shopping very, very much, it's the walk that's the problem. And the exercise is good for me.


----------



## Bee62

I am out for an hour. Are you still here when I`ll be back ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am out for an hour. Are you still here when I`ll be back ?


Yup. 
I'm just doing that thang that we discussed at the moment. 
I'll be here, though I have my Doctor Who to watch sometime.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> I'm just doing that thang that we discussed at the moment.
> I'll be here, though I have my Doctor Who to watch sometime.



I`m looking forward to speak later ...
Have some nice pics of my torts taken today. They all have been outside. It was a warm summer day !
Speak later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`m looking forward to speak later ...
> Have some nice pics of my torts taken today. They all have been outside. It was a warm summer day !
> Speak later.


I hope.


----------



## Bee62

Hi, I am back but only for short time.
I was outside and in the clear, fresh air I recognize how tired I am. 
It is 59 F outside. Nice temp for night time. I love these nights, the cold air and the stars above.
Tomorrow it should be a warm day again, but the next cold weather is lurking round the corner.
Luckily my torts have been outside today. Here some pics:

The Hermannis in their outdoor enclosure. Because they are so small I gave them this enclosure.





and my sullies and redfoots together:


tortoise run .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Beautiful torts. 
I think I've missed you.
Sleep well.
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for long.
> wifey is eating them at a prodigious rate at the moment.



I like potatoes too. What is wifey's preferred cooking method?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I like potatoes too. What is wifey's preferred cooking method?


Edible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ow! 
Another nose biffing, so I'm off to bed. 
A sensible answer in the morning, perhaps.
Good night, Roommates! 
Sleep well and stay safe.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I like potatoes too. What is wifey's preferred cooking method?


I can't think of anything that would be better than mashed potatoes and a good gravy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I can't think of anything that would be better than mashed potatoes and a good gravy!!!


Cheese. 
Night, night, Bea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I can't think of anything that would be better than mashed potatoes and a good gravy!!!



I found a recipe online that mixes seasoned browned minced beef, onions and a dash of tomato sauce, grated cheddar cheese incorporated into a cream sauce, and poured over thinly sliced potatoes in a casarole dish and baked until the potatoes are done. This is one of my favorites. I fix it often. But I love mashed potatoes too.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, off today to learn more about my possible change in career! 

hope everyone is wibbling on


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> It's very hot here today, and slightly cloudy (which makes it more humid). As I sit here typing, my fingers are sticky and makes me miss hitting the correct keys. My body is sticky. I've got a fan blowing right on me, but it's very uncomfortable in here!!!!! Yesterday was 110F and today it's only supposed to get up to 107F, but the cloud cover makes it pretty miserable. I'm going to go vegetate in my recliner and maybe close my eyes and take a bit of a nap!


I have a thermometer that records the high and low, and tonight when I checked it, the high for today was 115! Yesterday it was 111.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> I have a thermometer that records the high and low, and tonight when I checked it, the high for today was 115! Yesterday it was 111.


A little on the warm side! (British understatement at work)

Over in the south of France, we're expecting a high of 85F(29C). It's rather pleasant with a breeze 

Good morning all. Happy Wibbling Wednesday to roomies all over the world


----------



## JSWallace

Yvonne G said:


> I found a recipe online that mixes seasoned browned minced beef, onions and a dash of tomato sauce, grated cheddar cheese incorporated into a cream sauce, and poured over thinly sliced potatoes in a casarole dish and baked until the potatoes are done. This is one of my favorites. I fix it often. But I love mashed potatoes too.


I do this exact same recipe, my Mum used to cook it for us fifty years ago!!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, off today to learn more about my possible change in career!
> 
> hope everyone is wibbling on


Hi John, yes happily wibbling here, I have two weeks off work which feels like a very indulgent length of time!!! I hope you are ok and your Dad is improving?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I found a recipe online that mixes seasoned browned minced beef, onions and a dash of tomato sauce, grated cheddar cheese incorporated into a cream sauce, and poured over thinly sliced potatoes in a casarole dish and baked until the potatoes are done. This is one of my favorites. I fix it often. But I love mashed potatoes too.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sounds delicious. 
Seriously though, wifey does chips (thick ones and the skinny french fries), crisps, mashed, roasted, thick sliced, jacket as well as gratin and lots of other mixed dishes. But I make the best mashed potato.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, off today to learn more about my possible change in career!
> 
> hope everyone is wibbling on


Good morning, John. 
Good luck today. 
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A little on the warm side! (British understatement at work)
> 
> Over in the south of France, we're expecting a high of 85F(29C). It's rather pleasant with a breeze
> 
> Good morning all. Happy Wibbling Wednesday to roomies all over the world


Good morning, Linda. 
Only 25°c here today (77F). Still quite chilly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I have a thermometer that records the high and low, and tonight when I checked it, the high for today was 115! Yesterday it was 111.


Lovely.
Where has our hot weather gone ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi John, yes happily wibbling here, I have two weeks off work which feels like a very indulgent length of time!!! I hope you are ok and your Dad is improving?


Good morning, Jane.
Wibble.
Enjoy your time off work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

NON SWIMMERS ! ! ! !
Fool your friends into thinking you have a passion for swimming by combing watered down bleach through your hair and complaining of verrucas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now, though the student is due to pay so it may be a no show.
Let's see.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, off today to learn more about my possible change in career!
> 
> hope everyone is wibbling on



Good luck ! 
Hopefully it will be a good change !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Only 25°c here today (77F). Still quite chilly.



Time to recover from the heat ! I love temps around 25 C.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Time to recover from the heat ! I love temps around 25 C.


Good morning, ccl Bee.
I have to admit, it's a nice change. 
Temps rising again from tomorrow, though.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, ccl Bee.
> I have to admit, it's a nice change.
> Temps rising again from tomorrow, though.


Good morning Adam. 
When the whole summer in Germany would have temps around 25 C it would please me very much, but unfortenately we have`nt.

I like potatoes too. Boiled in salted water they are a traditional garnish for meat or fish in Germany.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam.
> When the whole summer in Germany would have temps around 25 C it would please me very much, but unfortenately we have`nt.
> 
> I like potatoes too. Boiled in salted water they are a traditional garnish for meat or fish in Germany.


German summers were quite nice, in my experience, but the winters ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> German summers were quite nice, in my experience, but the winters ! ! !


With a good working central heating the winter loose his sharp "teeth". 
O.k., most of the time it is better to stay in the house, but winter days can be very cozy watching the cold weather outside...
Do you have had a central heating in England as you lived there ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here is my new friend, SPLAT. 






Mr Adam didn't want him as he is too small for his Alfie scheme, so I acquired him, instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> With a good working central heating the winter loose his sharp "teeth".
> O.k., most of the time it is better to stay in the house, but winter days can be very cozy watching the cold weather outside...
> Do you have had a central heating in England as you lived there ?


We did, pretty much an essential part of life in the UK. It was terribly expensive to run, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Neither wifey's nor my student showed up or called. Some people are so rude.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MAGIC ! ! ! 
Make people believe you are magic by vigorously shaking a bottle of talcum powder when leaving a room , thus giving the impression of you disappearing in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We did, pretty much an essential part of life in the UK. It was terribly expensive to run, though.



My central heating works with heating oil ( is it called like this ? ). The litre of this oil costs .-50 cent today and I will need 4000 litre for the wintertime. 2000 Euro for one winter. It is not cheap, but is it terrible expensive ? I`m not sure.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> MAGIC ! ! !
> Make people believe you are magic by vigorously shaking a bottle of talcum powder when leaving a room , thus giving the impression of you disappearing in a cloud of smoke.



But don`t breathe while doing that.....
Your cough will tell the other people that you are a liar....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My central heating works with heating oil ( is it called like this ? ). The litre of this oil costs .-50 cent today and I will need 4000 litre for the wintertime. 2000 Euro for one winter. It is not cheap, but is it terrible expensive ? I`m not sure.


Yes, heating oil I expect is correct.
It's frightfully expensive for Morocco, but my UK prices are based on 12 years ago, so not
sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But don`t breathe while doing that.....
> Your cough will tell the other people that you are a liar....


One could set off a firework to disguise the coughing.
It would add to the illusion, as well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, heating oil I expect is correct.
> It's frightfully expensive for Morocco, but my UK prices are based on 12 years ago, so nor sure.



It is a big trend in Germany to heat the whole house with wood, like the way to heat a house 50 years ago. Having both: A central heating and a wood stove will be the best of all to my opinion.
I never have to freeze in my house in winter.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One could set off a firework to disguise the coughing.
> It would add to the illusion, as well.



Okay ! That will work fine together !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neither wifey's nor my student showed up or called. Some people are so rude.



Young people ...... ts ts ts. They are unreliable....
Tells an old one ... ( me )


----------



## Bee62

It is time to "throw" my torts out again. 
Full sunshine in their outdoor enclosure. They have to collect natural UV as much as possible. It`ll be a long winter ...
Back in a few minutes after "throwing" torts .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Young people ...... ts ts ts. They are unreliable....
> Tells an old one ... ( me )


You are not old. 
We are chronologically gifted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is time to "throw" my torts out again.
> Full sunshine in their outdoor enclosure. They have to collect natural UV as much as possible. It`ll be a long winter ...
> Back in a few minutes after "throwing" torts .....


Love to the torts. 
Speak soon.


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Hi John, yes happily wibbling here, I have two weeks off work which feels like a very indulgent length of time!!! I hope you are ok and your Dad is improving?



he sure is , thank you . 

enjoy the holidays


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love to the torts.
> Speak soon.



Done !
Torts are outside for ca. 5 hours. After this time the sun leaves my garden and it will be too cold for the torts in the shade. That`s the time when I have to return them into their indoor enclosure. 
Yesterday they had been so exhausted from being outside, that the immediately go to sleep in their hides and burrows when they were back indoor again ! 
POOR TORTS !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Done !
> Torts are outside for ca. 5 hours. After this time the sun leaves my garden and it will be too cold for the torts in the shade. That`s the time when I have to return them into their indoor enclosure.
> Yesterday they had been so exhausted from being outside, that the immediately go to sleep in their hides and burrows when they were back indoor again !
> POOR TORTS !


Tidgy is often like this. She loves the outside, but when she comes in, just crawls into a corner or a hide and crashes out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another student due now.
Let's see if this one can be bothered to turn up today.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another student due now.
> Let's see if this one can be bothered to turn up today.


Wishing you the best that the student will arrive.
Mayby the missing one was run over or trampeld over by a camel .....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> My central heating works with heating oil ( is it called like this ? ). The litre of this oil costs .-50 cent today and I will need 4000 litre for the wintertime. 2000 Euro for one winter. It is not cheap, but is it terrible expensive ? I`m not sure.


My central heating runs on natural gas and, since, we had our elderly boiler replaced by a modern (and more efficient) condensing one a couple of years ago it has been pretty cheap to run. Not that it's been on for the last few months anyway


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wishing you the best that the student will arrive.
> Mayby the missing one was run over or trampeld over by a camel .....


Two missing. 
So two camels .
Considering there are none in the city, it's pretty unlikely. 
Meerkats a more sensible possibility.
Actually, it's the big holiday on Friday, the Eid, so probably they are preparing for this. 
But they should have called us.
This student has come, but is now writing.


----------



## JoesMum

I just saw this news story... my flabber is well and truly ghasted. 

People treated for putting sun tan lotion on eyeballs to watch solar eclipse - independent


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> I have a thermometer that records the high and low, and tonight when I checked it, the high for today was 115! Yesterday it was 111.



Yipes! Do you have refrigeration AC or evaporative cooler?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> It is a big trend in Germany to heat the whole house with wood, like the way to heat a house 50 years ago. Having both: A central heating and a wood stove will be the best of all to my opinion.
> I never have to freeze in my house in winter.



That's the way I heat my house in winter. There were two propane wall heaters here when I moved in, but I've decommissioned them and only use the wood stove. I've not had to ever buy wood. I have a pick-up truck and pick up scrap lumber and unwanted wood all the time. Plus I have cut down several unwanted trees over the years. One such tree was a 50' eucalyptus with a 3' trunk. That one kept me warm for 5 winters.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I found a recipe online that mixes seasoned browned minced beef, onions and a dash of tomato sauce, grated cheddar cheese incorporated into a cream sauce, and poured over thinly sliced potatoes in a casarole dish and baked until the potatoes are done. This is one of my favorites. I fix it often. But I love mashed potatoes too.


This DOES sound good!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just saw this news story... my flabber is well and truly ghasted.
> 
> People treated for putting sun tan lotion on eyeballs to watch solar eclipse - independent


Goodness ! 
How thick are these people ?


----------



## johnandjade

passed today's course!!  

it's still all hush hush though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> passed today's course!!
> 
> it's still all hush hush though


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jolly good.
We won't tell.
(though Tidgy's a bit of a blabbermouth).


----------



## johnandjade

oh and working in dundee tomorrow :roleyes:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> oh and working in dundee tomorrow :roleyes:


Crikey! 
That's a bit out of the way.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> That's a bit out of the way.




yip, probably 0530 pick up. back to the grind.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I moved Gillian's comments over to here. Hope that was ok.


Hi Yvonne hope you are well.

Thanks very much for having moved my comments here.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It's very hot here today, and slightly cloudy (which makes it more humid). As I sit here typing, my fingers are sticky and makes me miss hitting the correct keys. My body is sticky. I've got a fan blowing right on me, but it's very uncomfortable in here!!!!! Yesterday was 110F and today it's only supposed to get up to 107F, but the cloud cover makes it pretty miserable. I'm going to go vegetate in my recliner and maybe close my eyes and take a bit of a nap!


Hi Yvonne. 

That hot? Here it's still quite hot but it's DRY.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Oh Gillian, thank you. I am spoilt for choice!


Hi. You are most welcome. You deserve to be spoiled.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.


Hello Adam, or.....Mr. Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!
> Another nose biffing, so I'm off to bed.
> A sensible answer in the morning, perhaps.
> Good night, Roommates!
> Sleep well and stay safe.


Hi, (again). Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> I have a thermometer that records the high and low, and tonight when I checked it, the high for today was 115! Yesterday it was 111.


Hi. Wow!! That hot even back there?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Yvonne.
> Yes, I was a bit worried the second comment might provoke a conversation.
> Good afternoon, Yvonne.


Yet again: SORRY Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Yvonne hope you are well.
> 
> Thanks very much for having moved my comments here.




allo' ma'am


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam, or.....Mr. Adam.


Hello, Gillian. 
Either will do.
Or both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yet again: SORRY Adam.


No harm done. 
I'm fine, thanks Gillian.
Hope you are, too.


----------



## johnandjade

just been watching youtube videos on telocopic boom lifts... they do look like fun toys


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Gillian.
> Either will do.
> Or both.


Or even"Tidgy's Dad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just been watching youtube videos on telocopic boom lifts... they do look like fun toys


Hmmmm. 
I will check them out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Or even"Tidgy's Dad.


And "SPLAT's Dad" too, now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No harm done.
> I'm fine, thanks Gillian.
> Hope you are, too.


Glad to hear you're fine.

I'm fine thanks; though rather bored. Did some shopping (to include.....CHEESE), this morning and came back home.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And "SPLAT's Dad" too, now.


Oh yes. What abour Alfie?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And "SPLAT's Dad" too, now.


Oh, yes even "SPLAT." Anyone else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TIP ! ! ! 
Fool relatives at family gatherings into thinking you are interested in their lives by asking them how they have been and what they've been up to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're fine.
> 
> I'm fine thanks; though rather bored. Did some shopping (to include.....CHEESE), this morning and came back home.


Eat the cheese, it'll kill off the boredom.
Yes, "Alfie's Dad" as well, I guess.
Crikey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, yes even "SPLAT." Anyone else?


I think that's it for now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eat the cheese, it'll kill off the boredom.
> Yes, "Alfie's Dad" as well, I guess.
> Crikey.


Oh cheese will definitely kill the boredom.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that's it for now.


That will do for the time being.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That will do for the time being.


Indeed, quite enough for now.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR !​


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I will check them out.




just thinking as needing to wash my windows


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And "SPLAT's Dad" too, now.




is splat reall??!?!!!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> just thinking as needing to wash my windows


Hi. Hope you are well and that your father is better now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is splat reall??!?!!!


Yup, I have a new tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 216993
> 
> 
> all at CDR !​


That is giving me a headache!


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Hope you are well and that your father is better now.[/. sitrap is positive ma'am
> 
> 
> how are you and oli??


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Yvonne.
> 
> That hot? Here it's still quite hot but it's DRY.



It sprinkled a tiny bit this a.m. Which means this afternoon's heat will include humidity. However, it doesn't feel as sticky right now as it did yesterday at this time. Maybe I'll clean house today.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I have a new tortoise.




congratulations daddy of 2!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> just been watching youtube videos on telocopic boom lifts... they do look like fun toys



Over here we call that a cherry picker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> congratulations daddy of 2!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so happy! 
Someone who knows someone I know is moving to the New Town into a high rise apartment. They can't take the tort. 
So I get it. 
wifey not particulalrly happy, but I have it quarantined in someone's courtyard garden for now, until I can build a safe enclosure somewhere in my garden here. It will never meet Tidgy. And Tidgy will never know and always be number one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam weighed Alfie on his own kitchen scales just to make sure that Mrs wifey's figure of thirteen ounces was as completely, barkingly wrong as he thought. It was. So he adjusted his scales accordingly.
Now, holding Alfie in one hand, he picked his way carefully through his vast collection of tortoises to find one that first of all had the same colour shell as Alfie's and secondly weighed _exactly two ounces more. _

(by Mrs wifey's measurements from here on referred to as MwM. ) 



Page 30


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Over here we call that a cherry picker.




that's the one


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm so happy!
> Someone who knows someone I know is moving to the New Town into a high rise apartment. They can't take the tort.
> So I get it.
> wifey not particulalrly happy, but I have it quarantined in someone's courtyard garden for now, until I can build a safe enclosure somewhere in my garden here. It will never meet Tidgy. And Tidgy will never know and always be number one.






what model of tort is s/he ??


----------



## Gillian M

Glad to hear that your father is better.

We're fine, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what model of tort is s/he ??


Same as Tidgy, _Testudo graeca graeca.. _
But unlike Tidgy she/he hasn't been mistreated and is far more outgoing and curious than other greek torts of her/his age I have encountered. She/He likes a good head rub. already


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same as Tidgy, _Testudo graeca graeca.. _
> But unlike Tidgy she/he hasn't been mistreated and is far more outgoing and curious than other greek torts of her/his age I have encountered. She/He likes a good head rub. already


Good evening Adam and family. 

Another Greek tort....like Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is giving me a headache!


In that case: *GOOD EVENING*. Is that better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam and family.
> 
> Another Greek tort....like Oli?


Yup.
The second of millions, i expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> In that case: *GOOD EVENING*. Is that better?


Much.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much.


Am I to say "Sorry" yet again to Mr. Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am I to say "Sorry" yet again to Mr. Adam?


Only if you like, but it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only if you like, but it's completely unnecessary.


Fair enough.In that case I'll say: "*HALF SORRY*." Will that do?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough.In that case I'll say: "*HALF SORRY*." Will that do?


Yup, nice compromise.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And "SPLAT's Dad" too, now.


So what's the story on Splat? Did you really get a second tortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So what's the story on Splat? Did you really get a second tortoise?


I did indeed.
Kind of by accident.
People moving house knew some people who knew me, so I took SPLAT on.
Currently in quarantine at a friend's house.


----------



## Moozillion

I just saw your story on acquiring Splat, so you need not reply to my question! Save your energy for more of Esio Trot! 

Did you name Splat or did he/she come with that name?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I just saw your story on acquiring Splat, so you need not reply to my question! Save your energy for more of Esio Trot!
> 
> Did you name Splat or did he/she come with that name?


They don't give pets name here. 
It's just 'cat', 'dog', 'tortoise' etc. 
They think it most odd we treat them as family and give them names. 
So, SPLAT is my name.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, nice compromise.


So there's PEACE now. At least a little *PIECE *of *PEACE*.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't give pets name here.
> It's just 'cat', 'dog', 'tortoise' etc.
> They think it most odd we treat them as family and give them names.
> So, SPLAT is my name.


Exactly the same as Jordan.

Mind you, the filthy rich give names to their pets ,that are NOT really pets. Dogs are "guards" here. I believe the same applies back in Morocco, correct?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Exactly the same as Jordan.
> 
> Mind you, the filthy rich give names to their pets ,that are NOT really pets. Dogs are "guards" here. I believe the same applies back in Morocco, correct?


Usually, yes, though a few are just beginning to get the pet idea.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually, yes, though a few are just beginning to get the pet idea.


Oh, that is definitely good news. Here, it is not yet accepted for some reason or other.Do you have an explanation, besides the financial issues of many?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, that is definitely good news. Here, it is not yet accepted for some reason or other.Do you have an explanation, besides the financial issues of many?


It's just culture, in my opinion.
People consider animals as food, toys or work machines. 
Why give them names?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just culture, in my opinion.
> People consider animals as food, toys or work machines.
> Why give them names?


True......CULTURE plays an extremely important role here.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! Do you have refrigeration AC or evaporative cooler?


We have central air. My husband can't stand the heat so keeps it on all summer long. Sometimes I'm too cold and have to go outside just to warm up! Our electricity bill is huge!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is my new friend, SPLAT.
> View attachment 216979
> 
> 
> View attachment 216980
> 
> 
> Mr Adam didn't want him as he is too small for his Alfie scheme, so I acquired him, instead.


Yikes, he looks so tiny! Is that normal sized grass?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Yikes, he looks so tiny! Is that normal sized grass?


Yup. 
He/she is very very tiny at this time. 
Tidgy was like this when I acquired her. 
They soon grow, as I'm sure you know!


----------



## Moozillion

Why Splat?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same as Tidgy, _Testudo graeca graeca.. _
> But unlike Tidgy she/he hasn't been mistreated and is far more outgoing and curious than other greek torts of her/his age I have encountered. She/He likes a good head rub. already



Hooooorrrrraaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!! 
Two torts are better than one !
Congrats ! Can we have more pictures of SPLAT ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> So what's the story on Splat? Did you really get a second tortoise?



I couldn`t believe it too !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't give pets name here.
> It's just 'cat', 'dog', 'tortoise' etc.
> They think it most odd we treat them as family and give them names.
> So, SPLAT is my name.


It is a fine name. *Extraordinaire ! *I like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Why Splat?


SPLAT.
I have no idea what enters my head and why. 
It's just SPLAT.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hooooorrrrraaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!
> Two torts are better than one !
> Congrats ! Can we have more pictures of SPLAT ?


Yup; i'll try and upload a video tomorrow.
No more pics at the moment, just those blurred ones, wifey's hands were shaking it would seem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is a fine name. *Extraordinaire ! *I like it.


Thank you! 
SPLAT doesn't seem to be bothered one way or the other.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> SPLAT doesn't seem to be bothered one way or the other.


Do you have to call him/her Splat? I associate splat with poor creatures that have been flattened on the road by vehicles. They have been splattered!! Your lovely little tort deserves a kinder name...


----------



## Bee62

Why would Tidgy and Splat never meet ( after the quarantine ) ?
Not living in the same enclosure is okay, but never meet ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT.
> I have no idea what enters my head and why.
> It's just SPLAT.


It sounds like it hurts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Do you have to call him/her Splat? I associate splat with poor creatures that have been flattened on the road by vehicles. They have been splattered!! Your lovely little tort deserves a kinder name...


Hello, Jane. 
SPLAT. 
Special Precious Little Acquired Tortoise.
I like it.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Jane.
> SPLAT.
> Special Precious Little Acquired Tortoise.
> I like it.


Oh well if you put it like that then of course it's totally acceptable! Hello Adam..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why would Tidgy and Splat never meet ( after the quarantine ) ?
> Not living in the same enclosure is okay, but never meet ?


Poor Tidgy is mistress of all she surveys. 
I think she would be very distressed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> It sounds like it hurts!


It always hurts when I try to think about anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, all, been watching GOT and Dr. Who tonight.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HOMEOWNERS ! ! !
Take a tip from convertible car drivers by buying a house with no roof on for the two sunny days a year. You can pull a canvas tarpaulin over the top for the other 363.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Reminder ! ! !
If you would like your tortoise to be in my version of "Esio Tro", you've about a week to submit a photo.
Tortoise on plain white or wood background with a small piece of lettuce in its mouth, just in front.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night people, I've had a couple of exhausting but happy days.
So, early one for me.
Sleep well my lovelies, speak soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night people, I've had a couple of exhausting but happy days.
> So, early one for me.
> Sleep well my lovelies, speak soon.


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, all, been watching GOT and Dr. Who tonight.
> Hope everyone is well.


Thanks Tidy's Dad, Alfie's Dad, Splat's Dad.  Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam!
Good night, Roomies!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It always hurts when I try to think about anything.


I feel your pain.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, everyone! Greetings from foggy but thank-you-dear-Lutheran-God not-so-rainy Roskilde.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, everyone! Greetings from foggy but thank-you-dear-Lutheran-God not-so-rainy Roskilde.


Good morning Lena  Good morning all 

It's overcast down here in the south of France. We're taking advantage of the temperature dive to go to Carcassonne today. Cities are much more pleasant when it's not sweltering. 

Autumn is definitely upon us and so is the grape harvest. There are all sorts of interesting machines and extra-narrow (to fit between the rows of vines) tractors and trailers around this week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, everyone! Greetings from foggy but thank-you-dear-Lutheran-God not-so-rainy Roskilde.


Good morning, Lena. 
My head's hurting again.
Really must stop this thinking malarkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena  Good morning all
> 
> It's overcast down here in the south of France. We're taking advantage of the temperature dive to go to Carcassonne today. Cities are much more pleasant when it's not sweltering.
> 
> Autumn is definitely upon us and so is the grape harvest. There are all sorts of interesting machines and extra-narrow (to fit between the rows of vines) tractors and trailers around this week.


Good morning, Linda. 
Getting hotter here, again.
Much baaing to be heard today over the city. Straw sellers, knife sharpeners and charcoal vendors abound.
Tomorrow id the Eid.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That should have read "Tortoise on a plain white or wooden background with a small piece of lettuce in the mouth or just in front of or just behind the tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Tidgy is mistress of all she surveys.
> I think she would be very distressed.



You will never know if she is when you don`t try, .... later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You will never know if she is when you don`t try, .... later.


Good afternoon, Sabine.
I doubt I'll chance it, but we'll see after the quarantine period.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student due 8 minutes ago, but this one will come, so probably have to speak later.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You will never know if she is when you don`t try, .... later.


Hi Bee!

I'm with you on this one. 

Adam, don't keep them as a pair: Get a third one instead and keep them as a group. You know you want to.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student due 8 minutes ago, but this one will come, so probably have to speak later.


Good afternoon Adam. Hope to speak later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bee!
> 
> I'm with you on this one.
> 
> Adam, don't keep them as a pair: Get a third one instead and keep them as a group. You know you want to.


I want about fifty.
But wifey would kill me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student here! 
See you later.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bee!
> 
> I'm with you on this one.
> 
> Adam, don't keep them as a pair: Get a third one instead and keep them as a group. You know you want to.



Hello Lena,

a group of tortoises is the best. A biiiiiiigggggg group ....

Do you have already settled in in Denmark ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student here!
> See you later.



Teach your student well ! 
See you later.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Getting hotter here, again.
> Much baaing to be heard today over the city. Straw sellers, knife sharpeners and charcoal vendors abound.
> Tomorrow id the Eid.
> Have a lovely day.


Hi Adam.

And all of you as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want about fifty.
> But wifey would kill me.



Make the number 100 while you're at it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student here!
> See you later.


Speak later.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Jane.
> SPLAT.
> Special Precious Little Acquired Tortoise.
> I like it.


I do to, I must admit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Make the number 100 while you're at it.


May as well. 
Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Teach your student well !
> See you later.


Back now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

RACEHORSES ! ! ! 
Try rolling over on your backs every now and then.
That might stop those angry little men from hitting you with sticks all the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off out to play in the sun with Tidgy. 
And try to break it to her gently that she is not the only tortoise in the country.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off out to play in the sun with Tidgy.
> And try to break it to her gently that she is not the only tortoise in the country.


Oh dear. I hope we don't get too many histrionics from the little diva. I have visions of a Miss Piggy style sulk


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

So today we went to Carcassonne which is closer to Spain than Paris. The old town had to be extremely well fortified as Spanish, French, Catalans and various religious parties have fought over it through history. 

What we see now is the medieval town as restored in the 1880s. I like it, although it does feel a bit Disney in places. 

The weather was cold, damp (the rain never got going properly) and windy, but we're Brits and used to that so it wasn't much of a problem. It also gave us an excuse to have Cassoulet for lunch - a hearty stew/casserole from this area made from white haricot beans and duck that traditionally also contains a sausage and a piece of pork. It's yummy, very filling and probably not something you'd want when the temperature was 35C. Luckily it was 18C max today - colder with windchill. 

Postcards:


----------



## JoesMum

And then we drove to a tiny village called Le Somail on the Canal du Midi. Years ago, we stayed in a house there when the children were small and we were curious. 



The building to the right of the bridge is the church.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. I hope we don't get too many histrionics from the little diva. I have visions of a Miss Piggy style sulk


I don't think she was listening to me. 
No reaction at all.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And then we drove to a tiny village called Le Somail on the Canal du Midi. Years ago, we stayed in a house there when the children were small and we were curious.
> 
> View attachment 217048
> 
> The building to the right of the bridge is the church.
> View attachment 217049
> 
> View attachment 217050


LOVE all your postcards!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> So today we went to Carcassonne which is closer to Spain than Paris. The old town had to be extremely well fortified as Spanish, French, Catalans and various religious parties have fought over it through history.
> 
> What we see now is the medieval town as restored in the 1880s. I like it, although it does feel a bit Disney in places.
> 
> The weather was cold, damp (the rain never got going properly) and windy, but we're Brits and used to that so it wasn't much of a problem. It also gave us an excuse to have Cassoulet for lunch - a hearty stew/casserole from this area made from white haricot beans and duck that traditionally also contains a sausage and a piece of pork. It's yummy, very filling and probably not something you'd want when the temperature was 35C. Luckily it was 18C max today - colder with windchill.
> 
> Postcards:
> View attachment 217043
> 
> View attachment 217044
> 
> View attachment 217045
> 
> View attachment 217046
> 
> View attachment 217047


Have been here, loved it.
And the book I mentioned before was set largely here in 1209 and the modern day.
Most lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And then we drove to a tiny village called Le Somail on the Canal du Midi. Years ago, we stayed in a house there when the children were small and we were curious.
> 
> View attachment 217048
> 
> The building to the right of the bridge is the church.
> View attachment 217049
> 
> View attachment 217050


Very, very pretty. 
Don't think I've been here, certainly can't remember it.
A beautiful area.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE all your postcards!!!!


Good afternoon, Moozillion.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have been here, loved it.
> And the book I mentioned before was set largely here in 1209 and the modern day.
> Most lovely.


I must have missed that post 

Which book?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I must have missed that post
> 
> Which book?


"Labyrinth" by Kate Mosse. About the crusade against the Christian heretics. 
I am now reading her book, "Sepulchre" which is related, but not a sequel, this is set in the same area in 1891 and the present day and about tarot cards or something, tell you later !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Labyrinth" by Kate Mosse. About the crusade against the Christian heretics.
> I am now reading her book, "Sepulchre" which is related, but not a sequel, this is set in the same area in 1891 and the present day and about tarot cards or something, tell you later !


Note made


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> LOVE all your postcards!!!!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very, very pretty.
> Don't think I've been here, certainly can't remember it.
> A beautiful area.


When I say tiny, I mean tiny. There's a couple of restaurants and a cafe ... trade is largely from the canal travellers ... and the village shop is on a barge. There's very little of the village at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> When I say tiny, I mean tiny. There's a couple of restaurants and a cafe ... trade is largely from the canal travellers ... and the village shop is on a barge. There's very little of the village at all.


Sounds like my sort of place! 
And I love barging!


----------



## Yvonne G

When I see architecture like shown in Linda's post cards it always makes me wonder how on earth they built that. I've done a few building projects, but straight up and down and sideways, and even though it's supposed to be 'straight' sometimes it leans a bit. And even though I measured, my 4x8 pieces of plywood don't match up exactly with the wood stringers. And here we have builders in the olden days building circular things out of bricks and stone and they come out perfect. I have mod cons and tools. They used very primitive tools. I had ladders and today we have mechanical lifts. They built very tall structures with no mechanical help to get them up to the top of their structure. I would love to be able to go back in time and watch someone build, for example, a medieval castle.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> When I see architecture like shown in Linda's post cards it always makes me wonder how on earth they built that. I've done a few building projects, but straight up and down and sideways, and even though it's supposed to be 'straight' sometimes it leans a bit. And even though I measured, my 4x8 pieces of plywood don't match up exactly with the wood stringers. And here we have builders in the olden days building circular things out of bricks and stone and they come out perfect. I have mod cons and tools. They used very primitive tools. I had ladders and today we have mechanical lifts. They built very tall structures with no mechanical help to get them up to the top of their structure. I would love to be able to go back in time and watch someone build, for example, a medieval castle.


@Yvonne G I saw a television programme about Guédelon where they're attempting to build a chateau using medieval techniques. I haven't been there... it's on the list

Guédelon website (English version) http://www.guedelon.fr/en/

Wikipedia 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guédelon_Castle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> When I see architecture like shown in Linda's post cards it always makes me wonder how on earth they built that. I've done a few building projects, but straight up and down and sideways, and even though it's supposed to be 'straight' sometimes it leans a bit. And even though I measured, my 4x8 pieces of plywood don't match up exactly with the wood stringers. And here we have builders in the olden days building circular things out of bricks and stone and they come out perfect. I have mod cons and tools. They used very primitive tools. I had ladders and today we have mechanical lifts. They built very tall structures with no mechanical help to get them up to the top of their structure. I would love to be able to go back in time and watch someone build, for example, a medieval castle.


Partly down to slave labour, or similar. If a few peasants got squashed doing something, or fell off somewhere they'd never be allowed to be today, no matter, there were plenty more where they came from And sometimes they took decades to build, added to for centuries and then restored
They began the restoration of Carcasone in 1853 the architect died in 1879 and work continued for years from his drawings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FESTIVAL GOERS ! ! !
Save money on expensive tickets to open-air festivals next summer. 
Simply put up a tent in your own back garden, pee on the side of it, and steal your own shoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two ounces is not much. It is less than a smallish hen's egg weighs. Two MwMs is even less. About the same as a small grape. But, you see, the important thing in Mr Adam's plan was to make sure that the new tortoise was bigger than Alfie but only a _tiny bit _bigger. The difference had to be so small that Mrs wifey wouldn't notice it. 










Page 31


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> @Yvonne G I saw a television programme about Guédelon where they're attempting to build a chateau using medieval techniques. I haven't been there... it's on the list
> 
> Guédelon website (English version) http://www.guedelon.fr/en/
> 
> Wikipedia
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guédelon_Castle



That's going to be a beauty!


----------



## Yvonne G

Page 31 - WALDO! The Tidge is too big to be step two in the project, no?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> @Yvonne G I saw a television programme about Guédelon where they're attempting to build a chateau using medieval techniques. I haven't been there... it's on the list
> 
> Guédelon website (English version) http://www.guedelon.fr/en/
> 
> Wikipedia
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guédelon_Castle


WOW!!!!  Fascinating!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Page 31 - WALDO! The Tidge is too big to be step two in the project, no?


Points! 
Yes, sadly Tidgy is rejected at this point for being much too big. 
Tortoise No. 2 will appear tomorrow................


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Page 31 - WALDO! The Tidge is too big to be step two in the project, no?


Ah! You beat me to it!  You've got sharp eyes!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ah! You beat me to it!  You've got sharp eyes!!!


Just lurking at the right time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've been very sad and lonely in here tonight.
But never mind, eh?
It's September! 
Tidgy's month on the calendar!
And my birthday this monthas well!
Happy September, Roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning folks. It has been unusually quiet in the CDR overnight. 

Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 27th wedding anniversary with packing to leave here tomorrow, finishing off the cheese supply at lunch and a meal in the village restaurant this evening.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning folks. It has been unusually quiet in the CDR overnight.
> 
> Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 27th wedding anniversary with packing to leave here tomorrow, finishing off the cheese supply at lunch and a meal in the village restaurant this evening.



Enjoy and have fun today ! 

Go luckily towards the next 27 years


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been very sad and lonely in here tonight.
> But never mind, eh?
> It's September!
> Tidgy's month on the calendar!
> And my birthday this monthas well!
> Happy September, Roommates.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Adam,

hope the "lonely boy" is well......


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR ( when someone reads me )


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR ( when someone reads me )


Good afternoon 

I'm just off to prepare lunch. Back later


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two ounces is not much. It is less than a smallish hen's egg weighs. Two MwMs is even less. About the same as a small grape. But, you see, the important thing in Mr Adam's plan was to make sure that the new tortoise was bigger than Alfie but only a _tiny bit _bigger. The difference had to be so small that Mrs wifey wouldn't notice it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 217071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 31


Good afternoon Adam.

Don't tell me I'm not to "like" a post here at CDR please.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ) and Dear Wifey,





Lots of Love,
Gillian Oli (my tort) and Oli (Kahn)  ​


----------



## JoesMum

Skies clear today. Cool(ish) and fresh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Computer down will b back ASAP but it's 1st day of eid so may b days or even weeks.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Computer down will b back ASAP but it's 1st day of eid so may b days or even weeks.


Oh dear.  Good luck with that Adam


----------



## johnandjade

happy edi and birthdays mr adam! 

happy anniversary mum and joes dad!! 

happy friday and september everyone!!! 

i actually woke with neil dimond playing in my head today! left just after 0600, back just after 1800... 180mile again today, and possibly again all next week! possibly 8hr shift tomorrow as well... blooming september


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no! That means Esio Trot is on hold pending Adam's return. I don't know if I can hold my breath that long. . . and the suspense is already killing me.


----------



## johnandjade

postcard!!!




on the way home, the mornooning is more impressive with the famous scotch mist


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Computer down will b back ASAP but it's 1st day of eid so may b days or even weeks.


Miss you and your posts, Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

just volunteered to spend next week working in dundee if i get put up and paid accordingly


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! That means Esio Trot is on hold pending Adam's return. I don't know if I can hold my breath that long. . . and the suspense is already killing me.


Me too!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just volunteered to spend next week working in dundee if i get put up and paid accordingly


Marmalade and cake?


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Marmalade and cake?


I love marmalade. You don't know how hard it is to find good marmalade in California.


----------



## Moozillion

Big Charlie said:


> I love marmalade. You don't know how hard it is to find good marmalade in California.


I LOOOOOOVE orange marmalade!!
What's your favorite?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends


----------



## Big Charlie

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOOOVE orange marmalade!!
> What's your favorite?


Orange, of course!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends


Good morning John. Good morning all!

We have been on the road for about half and hour now. We have around 500 miles to cover to get to our overnight stop in a not very attractive Paris suburb.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> I love marmalade. You don't know how hard it is to find good marmalade in California.





Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOOOVE orange marmalade!!
> What's your favorite?


In Dundee they make a particularly good fruit cake topped with almonds
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dundee_cake

Dundee is also home to MacKay's which makes traditional Dundee marmalade 
History here: http://www.mackays.com/our-story/dundee-marmalade/

I am sort of surprised that marmalade isn't widely available in the US. You have loads of oranges!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> In Dundee they make a particularly good fruit cake topped with almonds
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dundee_cake
> 
> Dundee is also home to MacKay's which makes traditional Dundee marmalade
> History here: http://www.mackays.com/our-story/dundee-marmalade/
> 
> I am sort of surprised that marmalade isn't widely available in the US. You have loads of oranges!


Marmalade is sold in stores but most isn't very good. It's made with corn syrup. My grocery just recently stopped carrying the better imported brands; I think because no one but me was buying it. None of the restaurants offer it either. My town is kind of small. In the bigger cities, I'm sure there are better buying choices. I live in one of the biggest orange growing regions of the US too! 

Another thing I love is white grapefruit. That has all but disappeared here except for in people's yards. All they sell in stores is pink or ruby red grapefruit. If anyone grows white grapefruit commercially, they ship it to Asia. They don't think Americans like it.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> Marmalade is sold in stores but most isn't very good. It's made with corn syrup. My grocery just recently stopped carrying the better imported brands; I think because no one but me was buying it. None of the restaurants offer it either. My town is kind of small. In the bigger cities, I'm sure there are better buying choices. I live in one of the biggest orange growing regions of the US too!
> 
> Another thing I love is white grapefruit. That has all but disappeared here except for in people's yards. All they sell in stores is pink or ruby red grapefruit. If anyone grows white grapefruit commercially, they ship it to Asia. They don't think Americans like it.


You will have to make your own - all you need is sugar, a lemon, oranges, water and instructions 
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/.../british/traditional-seville-orange-marmalade

Quantities converted - 
2lb 8oz oranges (doesn't have to be Seville - you get a sweeter marmalade with ordinary)
1 large lemon
5.25 US pints of water (the UK pint is bigger!)
5lb white sugar - Preserving sugar has larger granules and dissolves more slowly. Ordinary sugar will do the job though. It also has added pectin, but citrus fruits are full of that anyway. 

---------

We get mostly white grapefruit in the UK shops. Pink grapefruit is more expensive and less common


----------



## JoesMum

Pictures as we head north. 300 miles down, 200 to go as we lunch right in the centre of France at a service station near Bourges. 

The Millau Viaduct - familiar to fans on Top Gear - the tallest bridge in the world at 343m/1125'. It is 2.46km/1.5 miles long



A view across the massif central



Our morning coffee stop at a service area overlooking the Eiffel rail viaduct. You've seen this before; we stopped in the hotel you can just see under the left hand end on the way down a fortnight ago.


----------



## JoesMum

This being a British car, JoesDad is sat on the right side of it to drive. The top photo is taken from the front passenger seat, despite what it looks like to most people in other countries!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Pictures as we head north. 300 miles down, 200 to go as we lunch right in the centre of France at a service station near Bourges.
> 
> The Millau Viaduct - familiar to fans on Top Gear - the tallest bridge in the world at 343m/1125'. It is 2.46km/1.5 miles long
> View attachment 217186
> 
> 
> A view across the massif central
> View attachment 217187
> 
> 
> Our morning coffee stop at a service area overlooking the Eiffel rail viaduct. You've seen this before; we stopped in the hotel you can just see under the left hand end on the way down a fortnight ago.
> View attachment 217188



Impressive views and wonderful pictures ! Thank you !


----------



## JoesMum

We have arrived at our overnight stop in Bobigny in the outskirts of Paris. 

The hotel is basic, but clean and has somewhere to eat.  The area is a total dump! The hotel car park is, however, surrounded by an 8' security fence so hopefully the car is secure. I ... ummm... don't think I'll bother with photos


----------



## johnandjade

long lie today, 0600, home early.. 1700. i may induce a coma


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> long lie today, 0600, home early.. 1700. i may induce a coma


It sounds like you might need it


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello peeps


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Hello again! 

How are you? 

The leprechauns, or possibly the meerkats, messed with Adam's computer yesterday so he is without internet until he can get it fixed  

(Unless wifey lets him borrow her ipad)


----------



## JoesMum

Design flaw in hotel tea making facilities: The teaspoons melt in hot water


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Hi! Nice to see you around. Hope you are well.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 217209
> 
> Design flaw in hotel tea making facilities: The teaspoons melt in hot water


Oh, MY!!!  That IS a flaw!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
Is someone on here ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Is someone on here ?



I think not .... Unfortunately !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I think not .... Unfortunately !




Good morning CDR. 

Today we head for the EuroTunnel in Calais and then home


----------



## JoesMum

My iPhone's camera makes sunrise over Paris Est - Bobigny look quite nice - if you don't look too closely 



That's the council's road maintenance depot in the foreground


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> My iPhone's camera makes sunrise over Paris Est - Bobigny look quite nice - if you don't look too closely
> View attachment 217250
> 
> 
> That's the council's road maintenance depot in the foreground



The rising sun is beautiful, the rest.... don`t look too closely as you have already said .
Take care and drive save home. I believe that was a great journey.


----------



## Bee62

Gooood moooorning CDR.
Last night I dreamed of a CDR member. I swear I have !
No, it was not Adam.
It was @Yvonne G .
I dont know why I dreamed of you Yvonne, but in my dream you visited me and speak German to me. 
After a while you left in a bus ( in my dream ).
Strange dream, isn`t it ? But it was a lovely dream. That`s what counts.

I wish all CDR members a wonderful sunday.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Gooood moooorning CDR.
> Last night I dreamed of a CDR member. I swear I have !
> No, it was not Adam.
> It was @Yvonne G .
> I dont know why I dreamed of you Yvonne, but in my dream you visited me and speak German to me.
> After a while you left in a bus ( in my dream ).
> Strange dream, isn`t it ? But it was a lovely dream. That`s what counts.
> 
> I wish all CDR members a wonderful sunday.


Dreams are frequently weird ... and yours was definitely so! 

Good afternoon all. We are in Calais. We had lunch in the old port and are now in the stacking system/car park at the EuroTunnel terminal waiting to get through security.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Gooood moooorning CDR.
> Last night I dreamed of a CDR member. I swear I have !
> No, it was not Adam.
> It was @Yvonne G .
> I dont know why I dreamed of you Yvonne, but in my dream you visited me and speak German to me.
> After a while you left in a bus ( in my dream ).
> Strange dream, isn`t it ? But it was a lovely dream. That`s what counts.
> 
> I wish all CDR members a wonderful sunday.


Not Me with a Bud ? Now my feelings are hurt !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not Me with a Bud ? Now my feelings are hurt !



Hi grandpa,

I don`t wanna hurt your feelings 
I promise in my next dreams I will dream of you and me and a Bud .....

Have a nice day !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Gooood moooorning CDR.
> Last night I dreamed of a CDR member. I swear I have !
> No, it was not Adam.
> It was @Yvonne G .
> I dont know why I dreamed of you Yvonne, but in my dream you visited me and speak German to me.
> After a while you left in a bus ( in my dream ).
> Strange dream, isn`t it ? But it was a lovely dream. That`s what counts.
> 
> I wish all CDR members a wonderful sunday.



My father's father came here from Germany, however, I don't speak German. My maiden name is Neiss.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My father's father came here from Germany, however, I don't speak German. My maiden name is Neiss.



In my dream you do ( speak German ). Dreams are so weird.
But when your fathers fahter came from Germany, there is a little, small, tiny bit of a German in you too.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Hi grandpa,
> 
> I don`t wanna hurt your feelings
> I promise in my next dreams I will dream of you and me and a Bud .....
> 
> Have a nice day !


Oh Boy clap clap clap!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

And we're home. Bit of a disaster in our tropical aquarium. It looks like the heater failed, probably only a few says ago, but we have a lot of dead fish.  

There's a tiny number of survivors. We have a spare heater in the roof and are hoping we can save them.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> And we're home. Bit of a disaster in our tropical aquarium. It looks like the heater failed, probably only a few says ago, but we have a lot of dead fish.
> 
> There's a tiny number of survivors. We have a spare heater in the roof and are hoping we can save them.


Sorry to hear that Linda. I came back from holidays last year to find only one black cory catfish alive in my aquarium, was very sad. We never quite understood what happened as everything seemed to be working ok. Welcome home though!


----------



## JoesMum

We're down to 3 black phantom tetras, a corydora and a bristle nose catfish. 

The bristle nose looks in very bad shape. 

All the others, including our two 15 year old clown loaches, are dead  It's really sad. So many fish gone.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And we're home. Bit of a disaster in our tropical aquarium. It looks like the heater failed, probably only a few says ago, but we have a lot of dead fish.
> 
> There's a tiny number of survivors. We have a spare heater in the roof and are hoping we can save them.


 Oh, No!!!! So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We're down to 3 black phantom tetras, a corydora and a bristle nose catfish.
> 
> The bristle nose looks in very bad shape.
> 
> All the others, including our two 15 year old clown loaches, are dead  It's really sad. So many fish gone.


So, SO sorry!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Not Me with a Bud ? Now my feelings are hurt !


Oh come on.......I bet that @Bee62 will dream of you next time, won't you @Bee62 ?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> My father's father came here from Germany, however, I don't speak German. My maiden name is Neiss.


Hi Yvonne. So you're of GERMAN origin, so as to say. That's nteresting.

Like that name: "Neiss" which is *NICE*.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Sorry to hear that Linda. I came back from holidays last year to find only one black cory catfish alive in my aquarium, was very sad. We never quite understood what happened as everything seemed to be working ok. Welcome home though!


Such things always frighten me when I move far from home, and leave Oli alone.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We're down to 3 black phantom tetras, a corydora and a bristle nose catfish.
> 
> The bristle nose looks in very bad shape.
> 
> All the others, including our two 15 year old clown loaches, are dead  It's really sad. So many fish gone.


Terribly sorry to hear that.


----------



## JoesMum

Positive news on the fish survivors. 

We cleaned out the tank and pump and replaced some cold water with fresh, warm water, replaced the heater, and added an extra air stone. 

Our Corydora, which is pretty ancient, is behaving like nothing ever happened. 

The three black phantom tetras finally found each other about half an hour ago and are looking much happier. 

The ancistrus (aka bristle nose catfish) is dreadfully blotchy which is a sure sign of stress - they're an even grey when happy and go blotchy white very quickly when stressed. However, she is moving round the tank feeding on algae now. 

So we have our fingers firmly crossed and hope we still have them all in the morning.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope we ok so sorry to hear about the fish Linda @JoesMum it's awful mine r just finally settling back down after the house move a couple of weeks ago I lost a couple tho which I think was due to bein stressed


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> And we're home. Bit of a disaster in our tropical aquarium. It looks like the heater failed, probably only a few says ago, but we have a lot of dead fish.
> 
> There's a tiny number of survivors. We have a spare heater in the roof and are hoping we can save them.




sorry mum


----------



## johnandjade

0500 alarm tomorrow, dundee again. was working till 1600 on saturday then went to my big bros and got in around 0600 this morning:roleyes: , slept all day and i'm now ready for my main snooze


----------



## JoesMum

Forgot to say, in the midst of the fish chaos, that I took daughter to the station and she's now safely back home in Southampton. Tomorrow she's heading to the county of Somerset to survey barn owls, so her first job tonight is to repack her bags!


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Such things always frighten me when I move far from home, and leave Oli alone.


That's the cost of loving our animals, worrying about them when we have to leave them behind..


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Positive news on the fish survivors.
> 
> We cleaned out the tank and pump and replaced some cold water with fresh, warm water, replaced the heater, and added an extra air stone.
> 
> Our Corydora, which is pretty ancient, is behaving like nothing ever happened.
> 
> The three black phantom tetras finally found each other about half an hour ago and are looking much happier.
> 
> The ancistrus (aka bristle nose catfish) is dreadfully blotchy which is a sure sign of stress - they're an even grey when happy and go blotchy white very quickly when stressed. However, she is moving round the tank feeding on algae now.
> 
> So we have our fingers firmly crossed and hope we still have them all in the morning.


I have my fingers crossed too..


----------



## JSWallace

Josh said:


> Welcome to TortoiseForum.org. We strive to be the leader in tortoise (and turtle) discussions on the web, covering all topics as they are related to everything from the Cryptodira suborder (thats a fancy way of saying tortoises). Our forums allow for in-depth and specific discussions which can be read by tortoise enthusiasts worldwide!
> 
> Register Now (it's free!)
> 
> I am Josh. I am the site admin/moderator/what-have-you.
> Please use this space to introduce yourself (and your tortoises).


Hi Laura, how are you? Are you all settled now after the move?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Such things always frighten me when I move far from home, and leave Oli alone.


It's worrying, but the first time in twenty or so years of having an aquarium that this has happened. 

It was a truly awful sight to come home to, but hopefully won't happen for another twenty years.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> It's worrying, but the first time in twenty or so years of having an aquarium that this has happened.
> 
> It was a truly awful sight to come home to, but hopefully won't happen for another twenty years.


No hopefully not. I was really sad for the loss of all mine, it amazes me that it's possible to get so attached to fish!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> We're down to 3 black phantom tetras, a corydora and a bristle nose catfish.
> 
> The bristle nose looks in very bad shape.
> 
> All the others, including our two 15 year old clown loaches, are dead  It's really sad. So many fish gone.


I'm so sorry. That's a terrible surprise to come home to.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> In my dream you do ( speak German ). Dreams are so weird.
> But when your fathers fahter came from Germany, there is a little, small, tiny bit of a German in you too.
> 
> Have a nice day.


My grandparents on my mother's side are German. I don't speak German either.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And we're home. Bit of a disaster in our tropical aquarium. It looks like the heater failed, probably only a few says ago, but we have a lot of dead fish.
> 
> There's a tiny number of survivors. We have a spare heater in the roof and are hoping we can save them.



Oh, that is bad. Too hot or too cold ?
Hope that you can save the "survivors".


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on.......I bet that @Bee62 will dream of you next time, won't you @Bee62 ?



Yes, I will. I promised already our Grandpa turtle.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh Boy clap clap clap!!!!!



But don`t tell it your wife. She will chase me ( instead of your torts )


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Such things always frighten me when I move far from home, and leave Oli alone.



Do you have no "Oli Sitter" ?
Luckily he is no fish.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> My grandparents on my mother's side are German. I don't speak German either.



No problem ! I speak English ( and I like it )


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> My grandparents on my mother's side are German. I don't speak German either.



No problem ! I speak English ( and I like it ) 


JSWallace said:


> No hopefully not. I was really sad for the loss of all mine, it amazes me that it's possible to get so attached to fish!



Why not ( to get attached to fish ). Some of them are real little personalities.
I have had an aquarium for many years too and my favorite fish were the 
*Pterophyllum*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pterophyllum


----------



## Bee62

Oh, it seems that I lead a monolugue......

No one here ???


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Oh, it seems that I lead a monolugue......
> 
> No one here ???


This is a holiday weekend here in the US. 
Monday is Labor Day, and all state and federal offices are closed. Many other businesses are closed as well. Lots of people take advantage of the 3-day weekend to travel, etc. There are cookouts and lots of drinking!  
So some of our Roomies from the US may be partying or may have visitors.

I love the angelfish as well!!! I once had a pair who laid eggs frequently, but then they  ATE the eggs!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh, it seems that I lead a monolugue......
> 
> No one here ???



I really like you, Sabine. You always make me chuckle. I wish we didn't live so far apart, as I'd love to meet you in person.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all you wonderful people 

it's only smeggin monday!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> It's worrying, but the first time in twenty or so years of having an aquarium that this has happened.
> 
> It was a truly awful sight to come home to, but hopefully won't happen for another twenty years.


I am so sorry to hear about your fishies! I have 4 aquariums, and would be heartbroken if something like that happened.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

It's a grey and miserable looking morning here in Kent. However,?it's not raining so I hoping the hayfield out the back will dry out enough for me to convert it back into a lawn. 

There's a flock of assorted t-its on my bird feeders, dozens of them, which is lovely to watch. The long tailed t-its are my favourite as they are so dainty. 

(Excuse the weird hyphen - TFO censors this type of bird!)



Bee62 said:


> Oh, that is bad. Too hot or too cold ?
> Hope that you can save the "survivors".


Too cold 

All 5 survivors are still around this morning.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I really like you, Sabine. You always make me chuckle. I wish we didn't live so far apart, as I'd love to meet you in person.



Hello Yvonne. 
That is really big praise what you wrote ! Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.
I would like to meet you too. I am sure we would be friends. Unfortunately there are some 1000 miles between us, but it is good that we can "meet" on TFO, isn`t it ?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all you wonderful people
> 
> it's only smeggin monday!!!



No ! Thank torts it is monday 

Although it is monday, - have a nice day, John.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> It's a grey and miserable looking morning here in Kent. However,?it's not raining so I hoping the hayfield out the back will dry out enough for me to convert it back into a lawn.
> 
> There's a flock of assorted t-its on my bird feeders, dozens of them, which is lovely to watch. The long tailed t-its are my favourite as they are so dainty.
> 
> (Excuse the weird hyphen - TFO censors this type of bird!)
> 
> 
> Too cold
> 
> All 5 survivors are still around this morning.




Good morning Linda,

in the morning it was miserable looking here too. Very foggy and cold ! Night temps had been 7 C ( 44.6 F ). Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-----
But the sun came out and now it is sunny and warm.

It seems to me that you need some sheep to graze on your hayfield .......

Good morning to the survivors. 
They should get an order. *
Thougest fish alive*


----------



## Bee62

And what happend to the fish that didn`t made it ??????

Something like that ?


----------



## Bee62

Or that ?


----------



## Bee62

One of the survivors on his newest photo shooting:


----------



## Bee62

Heeeelllllooooooooooooooooo !

Someone to play with ????  Someone to write ? 
I am bored .....

I can hear you chuckle, Yvonne .....
Sorry, but this is the child in me.... It is still there, after 55 years of life, and I like it.


----------



## JoesMum

I am chuckling now Sabine 

Busy day here catching up with things after our holiday. I also had to have my eyes tested. I need new glasses as my varifocals aren't working for reading any more... old age


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Linda,
> 
> in the morning it was miserable looking here too. Very foggy and cold ! Night temps had been 7 C ( 44.6 F ). Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-----
> But the sun came out and now it is sunny and warm.
> 
> It seems to me that you need some sheep to graze on your hayfield .......
> 
> Good morning to the survivors.
> They should get an order. *
> Thougest fish alive*





Sabine! Here's is my key chain  
Wibble. 

@JoesMum: Really glad your five survivors are still OK!


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope we ok so sorry to hear about the fish Linda @JoesMum it's awful mine r just finally settling back down after the house move a couple of weeks ago I lost a couple tho which I think was due to bein stressed


Oh, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> That's the cost of loving our animals, worrying about them when we have to leave them behind..


True. Especially when they're alone.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Linda,
> 
> in the morning it was miserable looking here too. Very foggy and cold ! Night temps had been 7 C ( 44.6 F ). Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-----
> But the sun came out and now it is sunny and warm.
> 
> It seems to me that you need some sheep to graze on your hayfield .......
> 
> Good morning to the survivors.
> They should get an order.
> *Thougest fish alive*


Hi Sabine, hope yo are well.

Wow! That cold at night?? Here, it's still relatively hot. Temperature in Amman reached about 32 degrees C and is expected to drop to 20 degrees C at night.GREAT!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I am chuckling now Sabine
> 
> Busy day here catching up with things after our holiday. I also had to have my eyes tested. I need new glasses as my varifocals aren't working for reading any more... old age


Hi Linda. Back home, right? 

Hope you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linda. Back home, right?
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your trip.


We had a lovely trip, thank you 

I have just been cleaning our car interior. The problem with holidaying in hot places is that the leather seats get plastered in sun cream 

Luckily, Google informed me a few years ago that shaving foam was a good mild soap for removing it... and it really does work! I use Gillette Sensitive Skin Gel - other brands are available - as that's what JoesDad uses. 

I also used it on my handbag which also seems to have been badly smeared this year!

Valeting tip for @johnandjade if he doesn't already use it


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> One of the survivors on his newest photo shooting:


HAHAHA!!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby and I have decisions to make, and it's not easy.
He desperately needs a vacation: since he works out of the house, he can only get a REAL break if he leaves town. We are all set with plane and hotel reservations to spend a week in Seattle, and are due to leave Wednesday, Sept 6, returning the 12th. We have friends who will be house sitting and will look after our 3 cats and 2 torts. So far, so good. 

BUT there's this darn thing called HURRICANE IRMA that is slowly heading in our direction.  The husband of the couple who are House sitting for us had a kidney transplant a year ago. Since his health is fragile, they would probably evacuate rather than sit out a storm. I don't feel like I can ask someone else to take on the responsibility of taking our pets with them on evacuation. 

And being away from home, knowing my cats and torts are all alone in a dangerous storm...I can't even think about that. 
I've got to really put on my thinking cap, and be willing to be open to other plans...


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I am chuckling now Sabine
> 
> Busy day here catching up with things after our holiday. I also had to have my eyes tested. I need new glasses as my varifocals aren't working for reading any more... old age




it's not old age, just ware and tare


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> We had a lovely trip, thank you
> 
> I have just been cleaning our car interior. The problem with holidaying in hot places is that the leather seats get plastered in sun cream
> 
> Luckily, Google informed me a few years ago that shaving foam was a good mild soap for removing it... and it really does work! I use Gillette Sensitive Skin Gel - other brands are available - as that's what JoesDad uses.
> 
> I also used it on my handbag which also seems to have been badly smeared this year!
> 
> Valeting tip for @johnandjade if he doesn't already use it




i do actually use an areosol foam! i wonder, will definitely try it


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> i do actually use an areosol foam! i wonder, will definitely try it




i can send on some products if you like?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I have decisions to make, and it's not easy.
> He desperately needs a vacation: since he works out of the house, he can only get a REAL break if he leaves town. We are all set with plane and hotel reservations to spend a week in Seattle, and are due to leave Wednesday, Sept 6, returning the 12th. We have friends who will be house sitting and will look after our 3 cats and 2 torts. So far, so good.
> 
> BUT there's this darn thing called HURRICANE IRMA that is slowly heading in our direction.  The husband of the couple who are House sitting for us had a kidney transplant a year ago. Since his health is fragile, they would probably evacuate rather than sit out a storm. I don't feel like I can ask someone else to take on the responsibility of taking our pets with them on evacuation.
> 
> And being away from home, knowing my cats and torts are all alone in a dangerous storm...I can't even think about that.
> I've got to really put on my thinking cap, and be willing to be open to other plans...




aww moozs


----------



## johnandjade

2.5hrs stuck in traffic home, and back out there tomorrow.. just going to be and my boss, perfect


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We had a lovely trip, thank you
> 
> I have just been cleaning our car interior. The problem with holidaying in hot places is that the leather seats get plastered in sun cream
> 
> Luckily, Google informed me a few years ago that shaving foam was a good mild soap for removing it... and it really does work! I use Gillette Sensitive Skin Gel - other brands are available - as that's what JoesDad uses.
> 
> I also used it on my handbag which also seems to have been badly smeared this year!
> 
> Valeting tip for @johnandjade if he doesn't already use it


Glad to hear that you and JoesDad enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> And what happend to the fish that didn`t made it ??????
> 
> Something like that ?


Hi Sabine.


That looks yummy! And good for the BRAIN...hmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning miss gillian. hope you're well and oli also 

just about to have a fry up for tea


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> It's worrying, but the first time in twenty or so years of having an aquarium that this has happened.
> 
> It was a truly awful sight to come home to, but hopefully won't happen for another twenty years.


Good evening Linda. 

Let's hope it won't happen again - fingers crossed. 

I do tend worry. If I were to go out for a whole day, nobody would be around to check on Oli, etc. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning miss gillian. hope you're well and oli also
> 
> just about to have a fry up for tea


Good evening John. We're fine, thank you, so long as it's nice and hot (not warm).

How are you?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I have decisions to make, and it's not easy.
> He desperately needs a vacation: since he works out of the house, he can only get a REAL break if he leaves town. We are all set with plane and hotel reservations to spend a week in Seattle, and are due to leave Wednesday, Sept 6, returning the 12th. We have friends who will be house sitting and will look after our 3 cats and 2 torts. So far, so good.
> 
> BUT there's this darn thing called HURRICANE IRMA that is slowly heading in our direction.  The husband of the couple who are House sitting for us had a kidney transplant a year ago. Since his health is fragile, they would probably evacuate rather than sit out a storm. I don't feel like I can ask someone else to take on the responsibility of taking our pets with them on evacuation.
> 
> And being away from home, knowing my cats and torts are all alone in a dangerous storm...I can't even think about that.
> I've got to really put on my thinking cap, and be willing to be open to other plans...


Oh no! I hope you can find a solution... and the last thing Louisiana and Texas need is another hurricane 

Electronic hugs for you


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Do you have no "Oli Sitter" ?
> Luckily he is no fish.


Hi Sabine.

No I do not have an "Oli Sitter" I'm afraid.  I might hire one. But what about the other Oli (Oli KAHN)?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i can send on some products if you like?


Thanks for the offer, but the shaving cream has done the trick. I should have taken before and after pics!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I will. I promised already our Grandpa turtle.


We'll be waiting to hear, Sabine. Agreed?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda.
> 
> Let's hope it won't happen again - fingers crossed.
> 
> I do tend worry. If I were to go out for a whole day, nobody would be around to check on Oli, etc. Know what I mean?


I know you worry about Oli. I understand 

We had a friend checking the fish. She came in on Friday night and there was no apparent problem; certainly no dead fish. If it had been us, we would might have noticed a change in activity levels or behaviour, but my neighbour can't be blamed. 

What we returned to was a lot of very recently dead fish. If we had come home day before, we might have saved more. 

Oh well. No point dwelling on it. We'll keep an eye on the water chemistry for a week or so and then gradually start restocking.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I know you worry about Oli. I understand
> 
> We had a friend checking the fish. She came in on Friday night and there was no apparent problem; certainly no dead fish. If it had been us, we would might have noticed a change in activity levels or behaviour, but my neighbour can't be blamed.
> 
> What we returned to was a lot of very recently dead fish. If we had come home day before, we might have saved more.
> 
> Oh well. No point dwelling on it. We'll keep an eye on the water chemistry for a week or so and then gradually start restocking.



Believe me, Linda you never know. It's not always as matter of time. 


I went to AQABA (last year), which is the city by the sea. Love it; but the trouble is that it is _400km_ away from Amman! Believe it or not I called the bus company to ask if pets (that are "animals" here - as Adam @Tidgy's Dad's put it) are allowed on buses. A big "_NO_" was the answer. I did go for three days but you cannot imagine how worried I was.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! I hope you can find a solution... and the last thing Louisiana and Texas need is another hurricane
> 
> Electronic hugs for you


Thanks so much!
I may try to talk hubby into just POSTPONING the vacation 1 week. By then, we'll have our answer about Irma!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am chuckling now Sabine
> 
> Busy day here catching up with things after our holiday. I also had to have my eyes tested. I need new glasses as my varifocals aren't working for reading any more... old age


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


>


Hi Sabine nice to see you around.  

I hired an Oli Sitter, now what of Oli KAHN?  Don't you think he would need one too?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, hope yo are well.
> 
> Wow! That cold at night?? Here, it's still relatively hot. Temperature in Amman reached about 32 degrees C and is expected to drop to 20 degrees C at night.GREAT!



Hi Gillian, thanks for asking. Yes, I am o.k.
Autumn is near in Germany. The sunny days will get rare.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I have decisions to make, and it's not easy.
> He desperately needs a vacation: since he works out of the house, he can only get a REAL break if he leaves town. We are all set with plane and hotel reservations to spend a week in Seattle, and are due to leave Wednesday, Sept 6, returning the 12th. We have friends who will be house sitting and will look after our 3 cats and 2 torts. So far, so good.
> 
> BUT there's this darn thing called HURRICANE IRMA that is slowly heading in our direction.  The husband of the couple who are House sitting for us had a kidney transplant a year ago. Since his health is fragile, they would probably evacuate rather than sit out a storm. I don't feel like I can ask someone else to take on the responsibility of taking our pets with them on evacuation.
> 
> And being away from home, knowing my cats and torts are all alone in a dangerous storm...I can't even think about that.
> I've got to really put on my thinking cap, and be willing to be open to other plans...



I would go on vacation when the storm is gone. You and your hubby can`t recover when your thoughts are at home and with your animals in the storm.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian, thanks for asking. Yes, I am o.k.
> Autumn is near in Germany. The sunny days will get rare.





Oh I do know what the weather is like back there, though I have not been to Germany. Would love to some day, to meet......

- OLI KAHN
- SABINE

Here, it's still relatively hot. But the climate here is that of a desert: HOT or COLD, nothing in the middle which is too bad.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian, thanks for asking. Yes, I am o.k.
> Autumn is near in Germany. The sunny days will get rare.


At least you have Autumn and Spring.  Here they "don't exist" so as to speak.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine nice to see you around.
> 
> I hired an Oli Sitter, now what of Oli KAHN?  Don't you think he would need one too?



Good evening Gillian. Nice to see you too !
I would ask Oliver Kahn if he loves tortoises.
But please let him not play soccer with them.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Nice to see you too !
> I would ask Oliver Kahn if he loves tortoises.
> But please let him not play soccer with them.


Good evening Sabine. 

OK, please ask OLI KAHN if he likes torts or not. Mind you, I doubt he does. 

No way would I allow him to play soccer with my beloved Oli - the tort!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh I do know what the weather is like back there, though I have not been to Germany. Would love to some day, to meet......
> 
> - OLI KAHN
> - SABINE
> 
> Here, it's still relatively hot. But the climate here is that of a desert: HOT or COLD, nothing in the middle which is too bad.



Mayby it`s possible to meet me and him. 
I invite you to Germany and I invite him to me ( and you ).


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Mayby it`s possible to meet me and him.
> I invite you to Germany and I invite him to me ( and you ).


Oh that is so sweet of you Sabine.  Thank you.

Well, let's be serious for a moment: in life you never know. Right?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh that is so sweet of you Sabine.  Thank you.
> 
> Well, let's be serious for a moment: in life you never know. Right?



Pardon ? What means in life you never know ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ? What means in life you never know ?


What I mean is that: I might get to Germany one day and meet YOU as well as OLI KAHN.


----------



## Bee62

For you Gillian
http://www.oliver-kahn.de/


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> What I mean is that: I might get to Germany one day and meet YOU as well as OLI KAHN.



I can only speak for myself: I can invite you to Germany and then we will see if it is possible to see and speak Oliver Kahn. Mayby it`s possible, but I don`t know for sure.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> For you Gillian
> http://www.oliver-kahn.de/


Wow! A wonderful pic! Thanks Sabine. 

​



This one I like. He's actually *SMILING * which he rarely does.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I can only speak for myself: I can invite you to Germany and then we will see if it is possible to see and speak Oliver Kahn. Mayby it`s possible, but I don`t know for sure.


I am very grateful for your kindness. 

As for stars like Oli Kahn, I do not think (not sure) it's that hard to meet them. But you obviously know better.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! A wonderful pic! Thanks Sabine.
> 
> ​
> View attachment 217425
> 
> 
> This one like. He's actually *SMILING * which he rarely does.



It is not only the picture, it is a sort of a homepage. There is a button "Kontakt". That is the adress of his manager. You can write Oliver Kahn to this adress.


----------



## Gillian M

Sabine, @Bee62 , who else do you know of the German football players? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> It is not only the picture, it is a sort of a homepage. There is a button "Kontakt". That is the adress of his manager. You can write Oliver Kahn to this adress.


Oh, thank you *SO MUCH*! 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Sabine, @Bee62 , who else do you know of the German football players? if I may ask.



No one


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, thank you *SO MUCH*!
> 
> Appreciate it.



My pleasure ! It was only one "Click" on the I-Net.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> No one


Wow! Strange. Know why? I have met Germans and I've noticed that both males _and _females love football, and therefore obviously know most of the famous football players.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure ! It was only one "Click" on the I-Net.


Thanks, I'm going to give it a try: to contact him/his manager.  

Mind you, I have a feeling *LANGUAGE* will be an issue here.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks, I'm going to give it a try: to contact him/his manager.
> 
> Mind you, I have a feeling *LANGUAGE* will be an issue here.



Sorry, I don`t understand again what you exactly mean.

Write in English. They should be able to understand your written words.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I have decisions to make, and it's not easy.
> He desperately needs a vacation: since he works out of the house, he can only get a REAL break if he leaves town. We are all set with plane and hotel reservations to spend a week in Seattle, and are due to leave Wednesday, Sept 6, returning the 12th. We have friends who will be house sitting and will look after our 3 cats and 2 torts. So far, so good.
> 
> BUT there's this darn thing called HURRICANE IRMA that is slowly heading in our direction.  The husband of the couple who are House sitting for us had a kidney transplant a year ago. Since his health is fragile, they would probably evacuate rather than sit out a storm. I don't feel like I can ask someone else to take on the responsibility of taking our pets with them on evacuation.
> 
> And being away from home, knowing my cats and torts are all alone in a dangerous storm...I can't even think about that.
> I've got to really put on my thinking cap, and be willing to be open to other plans...


It wouldn't be much of a vacation because you would be worrying the whole time.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> It wouldn't be much of a vacation because you would be worrying the whole time.


That's what I think. 
We're going to sleep on it and see what the storm does over night, then make a decision. If we need to cancel the hotel with no penalty, we have until 5:00 pm tomorrow (Tuesday).

He's really been looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We're down to 3 black phantom tetras, a corydora and a bristle nose catfish.
> 
> The bristle nose looks in very bad shape.
> 
> All the others, including our two 15 year old clown loaches, are dead  It's really sad. So many fish gone.



So sorry. Not a good way to end your holiday.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> That's what I think.
> We're going to sleep on it and see what the storm does over night, then make a decision. If we need to cancel the hotel with no penalty, we have until 5:00 pm tomorrow (Tuesday).
> 
> He's really been looking forward to the trip.




I think your plan B sounds good. 
If you have to wait a week no big deal. 
You are going to love Seattle!! 
Do you guys like Salmon? Here's a trip to One of the best tourist activities in Seattle is actually a short boat ride across Puget Sound. Tillicum Village, on tiny Blake Island, is reached by a cruise and offers a dinner of alder wood-roasted salmon and an evening of ancient Salish stories told by dancers in traditional native wooden masks.
The four-hour cruise to the meal and show leaves from Pier 55 in downtown Seattle and costs $79.95 per adult. Weekends lunch excursions are available as well.

I copied and pasted. 

We lived there for 6 yrs and we enjoyed this tour when family visited. 

What fun plans do you have?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening John. We're fine, thank you, so long as it's nice and hot (not warm).
> 
> How are you?




no complaints here


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning brothers and sisters, leprechauns and livestock!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I think your plan B sounds good.
> If you have to wait a week no big deal.
> You are going to love Seattle!!
> Do you guys like Salmon? Here's a trip to One of the best tourist activities in Seattle is actually a short boat ride across Puget Sound. Tillicum Village, on tiny Blake Island, is reached by a cruise and offers a dinner of alder wood-roasted salmon and an evening of ancient Salish stories told by dancers in traditional native wooden masks.
> The four-hour cruise to the meal and show leaves from Pier 55 in downtown Seattle and costs $79.95 per adult. Weekends lunch excursions are available as well.
> 
> I copied and pasted.
> 
> We lived there for 6 yrs and we enjoyed this tour when family visited.
> 
> What fun plans do you have?


We'd like to see the underground city, he wants to watch them throw fish at Pike's Market and we both want to see the aquarium. He wants to see the Chihuly glass exhibit garden. The space needle is undergoing some maintenance, so it's somewhat limited and we may skip it.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> We'd like to see the underground city, he wants to watch them throw fish at Pike's Market and we both want to see the aquarium. He wants to see the Chihuly glass exhibit garden. The space needle is undergoing some maintenance, so it's somewhat limited and we may skip it.




good mornooning mrs B ! the important thing is you remain safe, a wee weeks delay is nothing in the bigger picture


----------



## johnandjade

no cigarettes yesterday, i will have none today either! part of my game plan to prove my character and focus to myself and my gaffa... the tartan spartan shall rise again


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters, leprechauns and livestock!


Good morning John... I'm assuming I am covered by at least one of those categories  


johnandjade said:


> no cigarettes yesterday, i will have none today either! part of my game plan to prove my character and focus to myself and my gaffa... the tartan spartan shall rise again



Well done you!  Good luck with that. Giving up the cigs will definitely help your bank balance as well as your health.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. 

I haven't had a good night's sleep. Son has been vomiting pretty much hourly since 3am.  I have absolutely no idea what's caused it. 

So, today is going to involve disinfectant and hand gel... and an early night, hopefully, as I have given up trying to get back to sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> no complaints here


H John.
Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I haven't had a good night's sleep. Son has been vomiting pretty much hourly since 3am.  I have absolutely no idea what's caused it.
> 
> So, today is going to involve disinfectant and hand gel... and an early night, hopefully, as I have given up trying to get back to sleep.


Hi Linda.

Sorry to hear that your son vomited, and that you didn't sleep well. 

Wishing your son a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning brothers and sisters, leprechauns and livestock!


Good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I don`t understand again what you exactly mean.
> 
> Write in English. They should be able to understand your written words.


Hello Sabine, hope you are fine.

I'll write to them in English and hoping they'll answer.


----------



## JoesMum

Not a great morning. The intervals between vomiting have got longer, but I don't think we're off the hook yet


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @JoesMum hope you're well and that your son is now better.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Not a great morning. The intervals between vomiting have got longer, but I don't think we're off the hook yet


Oh no!! 

So terribly sorry to know that. 

Wishes for a speedy recovery to your son.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> I haven't had a good night's sleep. Son has been vomiting pretty much hourly since 3am.  I have absolutely no idea what's caused it.
> 
> So, today is going to involve disinfectant and hand gel... and an early night, hopefully, as I have given up trying to get back to sleep.


Oh, NO!!!!  Sounds miserable for both of you!  I hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Not a great morning. The intervals between vomiting have got longer, but I don't think we're off the hook yet



Good afternoon Linda,
I am sending your son all best wishes for a speedy recovery. 
Nothing I hate more than vomiting.... It is a terrible feeling.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Sabine, hope you are fine.
> 
> I'll write to them in English and hoping they'll answer.



Hello Gillian,
my fingers are crossed that you will receive an answer.


----------



## Moozillion

Hubby and I have decided to go on our trip, but with a different approach.
First, if we don't go this week, it will be some months before we go. He is a professional photographer who mainly does family portraits. Clients often schedule well in advance if they have family coming in from out of town and want them in the portrait. So rescheduling sometimes means a loss of the job entirely. He kept this week clear, so this week is best.

Second, by Sunday the storm should be near Miami. That's still far enough away (we're just NE of New Orleans) that we can fly home on Sunday to scoop up our pets and evacuate if need be. That means 3 days away instead of 6, but it's better than nothing! If the storm turns north, we can stay longer.

I feel good about this plan. 3 days in Seattle will give hubby a break, and we're prioritizing the things we do.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I have decided to go on our trip, but with a different approach.
> First, if we don't go this week, it will be some months before we go. He is a professional photographer who mainly does family portraits. Clients often schedule well in advance if they have family coming in from out of town and want them in the portrait. So rescheduling sometimes means a loss of the job entirely. He kept this week clear, so this week is best.
> 
> Second, by Sunday the storm should be near Miami. That's still far enough away (we're just NE of New Orleans) that we can fly home on Sunday to scoop up our pets and evacuate if need be. That means 3 days away instead of 6, but it's better than nothing! If the storm turns north, we can stay longer.
> 
> I feel good about this plan. 3 days in Seattle will give hubby a break, and we're prioritizing the things we do.


That sounds like a plan. I hope you are able to enjoy the trip


----------



## JoesMum

Son has managed to stop vomiting and keep water down since lunchtime. I'm not expecting to feed him any time soon, but at least he's on the mend. 

Meanwhile, I am trying not to doze off now and plan an early night!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Son has managed to stop vomiting and keep water down since lunchtime. I'm not expecting to feed him any time soon, but at least he's on the mend.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am trying not to doze off now and plan an early night!




So glad he's a bit better. Vomiting is the worse!! 
It's just so uncomfortable and yucky!!


----------



## Momof4

Is Adam's computer giving him troubles?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Linda,
> I am sending your son all best wishes for a speedy recovery.
> Nothing I hate more than vomiting.... It is a terrible feeling.


Good evening Sabine. Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian,
> my fingers are crossed that you will receive an answer.


I really do hope I receive a reply. 

Thanks Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Son has managed to stop vomiting and keep water down since lunchtime. I'm not expecting to feed him any time soon, but at least he's on the mend.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am trying not to doze off now and plan an early night!


Hi Linda, glad to hear that your son is better. 

Try not to fall asleep too early.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.
​


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 217480
> 
> 
> everyone at CDR.
> ​




It's a good thing Adam isn't here. Last time you posted a fluorescent graphic like this he said it gave him a head ache!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It's a good thing Adam isn't here. Last time you posted a fluorescent graphic like this he said it gave him a head ache!


Hi Yvonne.

True. Adam is not around.  Therefore, I decided to post one like it today.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Is Adam's computer giving him troubles?


Yes, it is. Plus, there was some sort of holiday to further slow down the already slow computer-fixing situation over there.


----------



## Big Charlie

Moozillion said:


> We'd like to see the underground city, he wants to watch them throw fish at Pike's Market and we both want to see the aquarium. He wants to see the Chihuly glass exhibit garden. The space needle is undergoing some maintenance, so it's somewhat limited and we may skip it.


I saw the underground when I was a teenager and I loved it! The tour guide was so entertaining!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> It's a good thing Adam isn't here. Last time you posted a fluorescent graphic like this he said it gave him a head ache!


It gave me a seizure.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning guys and dolls  

no traveling to dundee today, back in at base.. only around 3m away rather than around 90m! 


have a great day everyone


----------



## johnandjade

just seen on news about irma  

thoughts are with you all across the pond, stay safe friends


----------



## johnandjade

forgot to post...



stirling castle, and seen a hot air ballon one morning... first i have seen one


----------



## johnandjade

just set off.. stopped by a taxi driver asking for my number, been trying to get hold of me for a while. i knew there was a reason i lifted some cards this morning 

speckled jim was hydrating outside the house


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning John. Good morning all! 

I'm feeling much better after a long and uninterrupted sleep 

I shall leave son to sleep until he wakes today... I rather think hunger will get him up at some stage.


----------



## JoesMum

Well that was a pain that was swiftly resolved. 

I have a Pixel C - it's an Android iPad thingy that was a Christmas present last year and it flatly refused to show anything on the screen this morning. 

In the end I rang Google support out of desperation, got through to a UK support centre, and it's fixed 

It put up a fight, briefly pretending to work properly and then going blank again; it wouldn't even do a factory reset. But it had met its match in the man from Google 

It has been wiped, fortunately everything was backed up, so now I must reinstall everything. TFO is back. Now for the rest


----------



## JoesMum

I've just watched the news on tv. 

Irma is looking about as bad as it can possibly get. 

Stay safe all of you in its path. We're thinking of you.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I've just watched the news on tv.
> 
> Irma is looking about as bad as it can possibly get.
> 
> Stay safe all of you in its path. We're thinking of you.


Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

It's like the Marie Celeste in here today. Where is everyone? I keep popping in but can't not see anyone


----------



## johnandjade

well that's me back to 0500 tomorrow, working in edinburgh. i kind of stepped on my mates toes today but the turnover was increased


----------



## johnandjade

oh and still ain't had a cigarette since sat night/ sunday mornooning!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> oh and still ain't had a cigarette since sat night/ sunday mornooning!


Well done John! Keep going. You're doing brilliantly


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Well done John! Keep going. You're doing brilliantly




hands up, there is a 'tabbo' outlet at night, that's always going to be, i justify as the lesser of 2 evils but above it does help with my physical pain. next week i'm cutting out the beer...that is going to be a mission, but i do acknowledge it as my major flaw.


----------



## johnandjade

oh, and fankoo mum


----------



## johnandjade

so today i arrived at base, 0800.. we start at 0830, i went round dealerships to get the workload, put away the delivery of chemicals... all before the first body arrived. 

the lack of intelligence amongst the staff there never fails to amuse, this is next to the area we hang up keys for sales to collect....




now, granted there is a wooden area blades SHOULD go, imbedded right to it, but seriously!


----------



## johnandjade

at least put the open area face down! 

hmmmm,


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me friends, keep on tortin'


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
Is someone here ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Is someone here ?


Just open a Bud , I can hear a beer can open anywhere !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Just open a Bud , I can hear a beer can open anywhere !



Hello grandpa, I have to buy some Bud. When I got them, I`ll invite you to drink a beer with me.
Is that an offer ?


----------



## Bee62

@Grandpa Turtle 144
@Yvonne G
@JoesMum
@Moozillion
@Kristoff
@johnandjade
@Gillian Moore
@Momof4
@JSWallace
@Laura1412
@Big Charlie
@ZEROPILOT
@Tidgy's Dad ( who is absent ) 


Hi folks ! ( I hope I forgot no one )

I think that you all miss Adam ( so do I ) and the continuation of Esio Trot.
Not knowing that Adam would have problems with his PC, two weeks ago I wrote a little story, a fairy tale for you.
*For you, for the CDR and for TFO. *
I swear it was my own idea and I wrote it my own words, cause I`m a "writer" too.
So I invite you to share the story or fable of The little tortoise ALICE who wants to a a bee.

Here it is. Have fun !


*The TORTOISE Who Wanted to Be a Bee.
*

Once upon a time, there was a tiny, young tortoise. Her name was Alice.

She had hatched in the wonderful month of May, when the grass was still so very green and the flowers bloomed and spread and grew, and the sun shone warmly every day.

Alice had a little burrow underneath the roots of a big, old oak tree where she lived. The burrow gave her shelter from the hot midday sun and the rain that sometimes poured down out of the heavens to water all the greenery and plants.

Every morning, when the sun came out, Alice awoke. She opened her eyes and the early sunbeams tickled her nose so that sometimes she had to sneeze. After sneezing, she rubbed her nose with her front legs and crawled out of her burrow, so that the warmth of the sun's rays could reach her shell, and after a little while they made her little body feel comfortably warm.

Her burrow under the old oak tree was in the middle of a wide green meadow. The little tortoise had to only crawl forwards just a little bit to have access to the delicious weeds and flowers that grew on her meadow.


"What a wonderful life," Alice used to say before she started eating and she really loved to eat. She took a bit of a bite here and a bit of a bite there by slowly crawling forward.

One day, when she was just about to bite into a yummy looking clover blossom, she heard a strange noise from above.

It sounded like : Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Alice looked up and saw a wild bee just hovering above her. She had never seen a bee before so she was completely astonished. and asked, "Hello, my friend, what are you doing there and what's your name?"

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, was the only answer.

"Can you speak?" asked Alice.

Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............the bee landed on the clover blossom.

"Can you speak?" asked Alice obstinately. The buzzing noise stopped.

"Yes, I can speak, but I am a busy bee and i have no time for idle chatter. I have to collect nectar and pollen for my hive."

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz. The buzzing noise started again and the bee hovered over the clover blossom to collect the delicious nectar and pollen.

"You can fly!" said Alice, astonished and she felt a little bit envious to see the bee flying.

"All bees fly!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

"I want to fly too!" .said Alice, feeling a trifle sad that she couldn't fly.

"Silliness! Tortoises don't fly! Ever!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz

"Oh, but if I try hard and work out, too ?" asked Alice.

"It will never work. Tortoises don't fly! No way! B*ut now I *must go, I mean _fly '_cause I am a very busy bee."
*
Buuuuuuuz*zzzzzzzzzzzz...........The buzzing noise first got louder and then quieter and finally, the bee was gone.


Alice was alone again. She felt a tiny teardrop running down her cheek, but she didn't want to cry.

"Oh, I want to be a bee!" she said as she rubbed the little teardrop from her eye.

"Why shouldn't torts fly?" she said to herself. " I saw how the bee did it. I shall try it myself."

She searched for and found a molehill and climbed up it to the summit so her little legs no longer touched the ground. Then she began to move her little legs backwards and forwards as fast as she could and for vocal support, she tried to make a buzzing sound, but it didn't really sound much like a bee.

"Biiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," was the noise that came out of Alice's beak.

Biiiiizzzzzzzz.........biizzzzzz...bizzz...biz..

Alice was forced to give up. She was extremely exhausted and her legs were aching from the effort.

"I.....will.... try.... it..... again.......tomorrow...." she said breathlessly as she crawled down from the molehill. And again she said to herself, "Oh, how I want to be a bee!"



A few months passed by.

Little Alice the tortoise had grown, but she had never been able to fly, though she tried hard at it every day.

She often watched the bees flying over her meadow, from one blossom to another, and she was getting more and more sad that she couldn't.

"Oh, I want so much to be a bee," she said every morning after she had awoken, but her dream of flying just wouldn't come true.




One day, a mole came out of his cave on the molehill and watched Alice as she was once more attempting to fly.

"What are you doing there?" he asked her, blinking in the sun.

"I.... try........to..........fly," she replied out of breath.

"To fly?" Hahahaha!" The mole held his belly, he was laughing so much.

"To fly?" he repeated. " Hahahahaha, I've never seen a tortoise flying. Hahaha. What a good joke!.Flying!"

Alice stopped and crawled down the molehill. Tears were streaming down her cheeks.

"Why can't tortoises fly?" she asked, her voice breaking.

"Because you have no wings and are too heavy to fly." said the mole condescendingly and disappeared into the hole in the side of his molehill.

"I am too heavy to fly," said Alice to herself. "if i stop eating, I will become lighter and maybe then I could fly."




From that day on,,little Alice the tortoise lost her appetite and she stopped eating. She felt sad, weary and sick in mind and body. Even the sun shone no longer as warm as it had in May.

Autumn arrived. The days became shorter and the nights longer and the leaves began to fall.



One morning, sick little Alice the tortoise crawled out of her burrow. She was very hungry and felt very weak. She was looking out onto her meadow and observing the changes there.

Most of the flowers and blossoms were gone and the grass and the weeds had begun to turn brown and yellow.

Alice crawled forward, passing the last, shrunken dandelion flower, when she saw a bee lying in front of her there on the ground.

The bee looked sick and weak. There was no happy buzzing sound to be heard.

"Poor little bee! what has happened to you ? Why don't you fly?" asked Alice.

"I was a busy bee, but now is the time for me to go," said the bee in a weak voice.

"Pardon? What do you mean? What do you mean by 'time to go'?" inquired Alice curiously.

"Time for me to die," said the bee.

"Oh,no! You can't die! We live a very long time, or so I've always been told."

"Silly little tortoise! You can live for many years because you are a tortoise. But bees only live one summer long, that's the difference. Tortoises live long and bees can fly. okay?"

" I understand,...." said Alice, but what the bee said made her very sad.

"Go on, little tortoise, and live as long a life as most tortoises do. Think no more about flying. Make that promise to me."

Alice nodded." Yes, I promise. Goodbye, little busy bee."

Alice walked away thinking of the busy bee's words and suddenly she realized how hungry she was. She started eating and munching away at all that she could find on the meadow and after a while she felt strong and healthy again.

Alice the tortoise never saw the busy bee again, but from that day forth, she stopped thinking about flying and did what all tortoises do: eating and growing a little each day and she lived happily ever after.

 



Written by Sabine Lebensieg
27.08.2017


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Hello grandpa, I have to buy some Bud. When I got them, I`ll invite you to drink a beer with me.
> Is that an offer ?


I got Bud and my wife has the wine come over now and have a drink !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I got Bud and my wife has the wine come over now and have a drink !



I would ! If it were possible .... 
Thanks for your invatation and greetings to your wife.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> I would ! If it were possible ....
> Thanks for your invatation and greetings to your wife.


I'm going to open aBud for you let's go ! Anything is possible!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Yvonne G
> @JoesMum
> @Moozillion
> @Kristoff
> @johnandjade
> @Gillian Moore
> @Momof4
> @JSWallace
> @Laura1412
> @Big Charlie
> @ZEROPILOT
> @Tidgy's Dad ( who is absent )
> 
> 
> Hi folks ! ( I hope I forgot no one )
> 
> I think that you all miss Adam ( so do I ) and the continuation of Esio Trot.
> Not knowing that Adam would have problems with his PC, two weeks ago I wrote a little story, a fairy tale for you.
> *For you, for the CDR and for TFO. *
> I swear it was my own idea and I wrote it my own words, cause I`m a "writer" too.
> So I invite you to share the story or fable of The little tortoise ALICE who wants to a a bee.
> 
> Here it is. Have fun !
> 
> 
> *The TORTOISE Who Wanted to Be a Bee.
> *
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a tiny, young tortoise. Her name was Alice.
> 
> She had hatched in the wonderful month of May, when the grass was still so very green and the flowers bloomed and spread and grew, and the sun shone warmly every day.
> 
> Alice had a little burrow underneath the roots of a big, old oak tree where she lived. The burrow gave her shelter from the hot midday sun and the rain that sometimes poured down out of the heavens to water all the greenery and plants.
> 
> Every morning, when the sun came out, Alice awoke. She opened her eyes and the early sunbeams tickled her nose so that sometimes she had to sneeze. After sneezing, she rubbed her nose with her front legs and crawled out of her burrow, so that the warmth of the sun's rays could reach her shell, and after a little while they made her little body feel comfortably warm.
> 
> Her burrow under the old oak tree was in the middle of a wide green meadow. The little tortoise had to only crawl forwards just a little bit to have access to the delicious weeds and flowers that grew on her meadow.
> 
> 
> "What a wonderful life," Alice used to say before she started eating and she really loved to eat. She took a bit of a bite here and a bit of a bite there by slowly crawling forward.
> 
> One day, when she was just about to bite into a yummy looking clover blossom, she heard a strange noise from above.
> 
> It sounded like : Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Alice looked up and saw a wild bee just hovering above her. She had never seen a bee before so she was completely astonished. and asked, "Hello, my friend, what are you doing there and what's your name?"
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, was the only answer.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............the bee landed on the clover blossom.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice obstinately. The buzzing noise stopped.
> 
> "Yes, I can speak, but I am a busy bee and i have no time for idle chatter. I have to collect nectar and pollen for my hive."
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz. The buzzing noise started again and the bee hovered over the clover blossom to collect the delicious nectar and pollen.
> 
> "You can fly!" said Alice, astonished and she felt a little bit envious to see the bee flying.
> 
> "All bees fly!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "I want to fly too!" .said Alice, feeling a trifle sad that she couldn't fly.
> 
> "Silliness! Tortoises don't fly! Ever!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "Oh, but if I try hard and work out, too ?" asked Alice.
> 
> "It will never work. Tortoises don't fly! No way! B*ut now I *must go, I mean _fly '_cause I am a very busy bee."
> *
> Buuuuuuuz*zzzzzzzzzzzz...........The buzzing noise first got louder and then quieter and finally, the bee was gone.
> 
> 
> Alice was alone again. She felt a tiny teardrop running down her cheek, but she didn't want to cry.
> 
> "Oh, I want to be a bee!" she said as she rubbed the little teardrop from her eye.
> 
> "Why shouldn't torts fly?" she said to herself. " I saw how the bee did it. I shall try it myself."
> 
> She searched for and found a molehill and climbed up it to the summit so her little legs no longer touched the ground. Then she began to move her little legs backwards and forwards as fast as she could and for vocal support, she tried to make a buzzing sound, but it didn't really sound much like a bee.
> 
> "Biiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," was the noise that came out of Alice's beak.
> 
> Biiiiizzzzzzzz.........biizzzzzz...bizzz...biz..
> 
> Alice was forced to give up. She was extremely exhausted and her legs were aching from the effort.
> 
> "I.....will.... try.... it..... again.......tomorrow...." she said breathlessly as she crawled down from the molehill. And again she said to herself, "Oh, how I want to be a bee!"
> 
> 
> 
> A few months passed by.
> 
> Little Alice the tortoise had grown, but she had never been able to fly, though she tried hard at it every day.
> 
> She often watched the bees flying over her meadow, from one blossom to another, and she was getting more and more sad that she couldn't.
> 
> "Oh, I want so much to be a bee," she said every morning after she had awoken, but her dream of flying just wouldn't come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a mole came out of his cave on the molehill and watched Alice as she was once more attempting to fly.
> 
> "What are you doing there?" he asked her, blinking in the sun.
> 
> "I.... try........to..........fly," she replied out of breath.
> 
> "To fly?" Hahahaha!" The mole held his belly, he was laughing so much.
> 
> "To fly?" he repeated. " Hahahahaha, I've never seen a tortoise flying. Hahaha. What a good joke!.Flying!"
> 
> Alice stopped and crawled down the molehill. Tears were streaming down her cheeks.
> 
> "Why can't tortoises fly?" she asked, her voice breaking.
> 
> "Because you have no wings and are too heavy to fly." said the mole condescendingly and disappeared into the hole in the side of his molehill.
> 
> "I am too heavy to fly," said Alice to herself. "if i stop eating, I will become lighter and maybe then I could fly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that day on,,little Alice the tortoise lost her appetite and she stopped eating. She felt sad, weary and sick in mind and body. Even the sun shone no longer as warm as it had in May.
> 
> Autumn arrived. The days became shorter and the nights longer and the leaves began to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> One morning, sick little Alice the tortoise crawled out of her burrow. She was very hungry and felt very weak. She was looking out onto her meadow and observing the changes there.
> 
> Most of the flowers and blossoms were gone and the grass and the weeds had begun to turn brown and yellow.
> 
> Alice crawled forward, passing the last, shrunken dandelion flower, when she saw a bee lying in front of her there on the ground.
> 
> The bee looked sick and weak. There was no happy buzzing sound to be heard.
> 
> "Poor little bee! what has happened to you ? Why don't you fly?" asked Alice.
> 
> "I was a busy bee, but now is the time for me to go," said the bee in a weak voice.
> 
> "Pardon? What do you mean? What do you mean by 'time to go'?" inquired Alice curiously.
> 
> "Time for me to die," said the bee.
> 
> "Oh,no! You can't die! We live a very long time, or so I've always been told."
> 
> "Silly little tortoise! You can live for many years because you are a tortoise. But bees only live one summer long, that's the difference. Tortoises live long and bees can fly. okay?"
> 
> " I understand,...." said Alice, but what the bee said made her very sad.
> 
> "Go on, little tortoise, and live as long a life as most tortoises do. Think no more about flying. Make that promise to me."
> 
> Alice nodded." Yes, I promise. Goodbye, little busy bee."
> 
> Alice walked away thinking of the busy bee's words and suddenly she realized how hungry she was. She started eating and munching away at all that she could find on the meadow and after a while she felt strong and healthy again.
> 
> Alice the tortoise never saw the busy bee again, but from that day forth, she stopped thinking about flying and did what all tortoises do: eating and growing a little each day and she lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written by Sabine Lebensieg
> 27.08.2017





brilliant! well done ccl bee


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang! woke 3 times in the wee small hours with jade snoring off to edinburger today, hopefully get some postcards


----------



## johnandjade

a rather interesting sounding program...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Yvonne G
> @JoesMum
> @Moozillion
> @Kristoff
> @johnandjade
> @Gillian Moore
> @Momof4
> @JSWallace
> @Laura1412
> @Big Charlie
> @ZEROPILOT
> @Tidgy's Dad ( who is absent )
> 
> 
> Hi folks ! ( I hope I forgot no one )
> 
> I think that you all miss Adam ( so do I ) and the continuation of Esio Trot.
> Not knowing that Adam would have problems with his PC, two weeks ago I wrote a little story, a fairy tale for you.
> *For you, for the CDR and for TFO. *
> I swear it was my own idea and I wrote it my own words, cause I`m a "writer" too.
> So I invite you to share the story or fable of The little tortoise ALICE who wants to a a bee.
> 
> Here it is. Have fun !
> 
> 
> *The TORTOISE Who Wanted to Be a Bee.
> *
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a tiny, young tortoise. Her name was Alice.
> 
> She had hatched in the wonderful month of May, when the grass was still so very green and the flowers bloomed and spread and grew, and the sun shone warmly every day.
> 
> Alice had a little burrow underneath the roots of a big, old oak tree where she lived. The burrow gave her shelter from the hot midday sun and the rain that sometimes poured down out of the heavens to water all the greenery and plants.
> 
> Every morning, when the sun came out, Alice awoke. She opened her eyes and the early sunbeams tickled her nose so that sometimes she had to sneeze. After sneezing, she rubbed her nose with her front legs and crawled out of her burrow, so that the warmth of the sun's rays could reach her shell, and after a little while they made her little body feel comfortably warm.
> 
> Her burrow under the old oak tree was in the middle of a wide green meadow. The little tortoise had to only crawl forwards just a little bit to have access to the delicious weeds and flowers that grew on her meadow.
> 
> 
> "What a wonderful life," Alice used to say before she started eating and she really loved to eat. She took a bit of a bite here and a bit of a bite there by slowly crawling forward.
> 
> One day, when she was just about to bite into a yummy looking clover blossom, she heard a strange noise from above.
> 
> It sounded like : Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Alice looked up and saw a wild bee just hovering above her. She had never seen a bee before so she was completely astonished. and asked, "Hello, my friend, what are you doing there and what's your name?"
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, was the only answer.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............the bee landed on the clover blossom.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice obstinately. The buzzing noise stopped.
> 
> "Yes, I can speak, but I am a busy bee and i have no time for idle chatter. I have to collect nectar and pollen for my hive."
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz. The buzzing noise started again and the bee hovered over the clover blossom to collect the delicious nectar and pollen.
> 
> "You can fly!" said Alice, astonished and she felt a little bit envious to see the bee flying.
> 
> "All bees fly!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "I want to fly too!" .said Alice, feeling a trifle sad that she couldn't fly.
> 
> "Silliness! Tortoises don't fly! Ever!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "Oh, but if I try hard and work out, too ?" asked Alice.
> 
> "It will never work. Tortoises don't fly! No way! B*ut now I *must go, I mean _fly '_cause I am a very busy bee."
> *
> Buuuuuuuz*zzzzzzzzzzzz...........The buzzing noise first got louder and then quieter and finally, the bee was gone.
> 
> 
> Alice was alone again. She felt a tiny teardrop running down her cheek, but she didn't want to cry.
> 
> "Oh, I want to be a bee!" she said as she rubbed the little teardrop from her eye.
> 
> "Why shouldn't torts fly?" she said to herself. " I saw how the bee did it. I shall try it myself."
> 
> She searched for and found a molehill and climbed up it to the summit so her little legs no longer touched the ground. Then she began to move her little legs backwards and forwards as fast as she could and for vocal support, she tried to make a buzzing sound, but it didn't really sound much like a bee.
> 
> "Biiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," was the noise that came out of Alice's beak.
> 
> Biiiiizzzzzzzz.........biizzzzzz...bizzz...biz..
> 
> Alice was forced to give up. She was extremely exhausted and her legs were aching from the effort.
> 
> "I.....will.... try.... it..... again.......tomorrow...." she said breathlessly as she crawled down from the molehill. And again she said to herself, "Oh, how I want to be a bee!"
> 
> 
> 
> A few months passed by.
> 
> Little Alice the tortoise had grown, but she had never been able to fly, though she tried hard at it every day.
> 
> She often watched the bees flying over her meadow, from one blossom to another, and she was getting more and more sad that she couldn't.
> 
> "Oh, I want so much to be a bee," she said every morning after she had awoken, but her dream of flying just wouldn't come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a mole came out of his cave on the molehill and watched Alice as she was once more attempting to fly.
> 
> "What are you doing there?" he asked her, blinking in the sun.
> 
> "I.... try........to..........fly," she replied out of breath.
> 
> "To fly?" Hahahaha!" The mole held his belly, he was laughing so much.
> 
> "To fly?" he repeated. " Hahahahaha, I've never seen a tortoise flying. Hahaha. What a good joke!.Flying!"
> 
> Alice stopped and crawled down the molehill. Tears were streaming down her cheeks.
> 
> "Why can't tortoises fly?" she asked, her voice breaking.
> 
> "Because you have no wings and are too heavy to fly." said the mole condescendingly and disappeared into the hole in the side of his molehill.
> 
> "I am too heavy to fly," said Alice to herself. "if i stop eating, I will become lighter and maybe then I could fly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that day on,,little Alice the tortoise lost her appetite and she stopped eating. She felt sad, weary and sick in mind and body. Even the sun shone no longer as warm as it had in May.
> 
> Autumn arrived. The days became shorter and the nights longer and the leaves began to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> One morning, sick little Alice the tortoise crawled out of her burrow. She was very hungry and felt very weak. She was looking out onto her meadow and observing the changes there.
> 
> Most of the flowers and blossoms were gone and the grass and the weeds had begun to turn brown and yellow.
> 
> Alice crawled forward, passing the last, shrunken dandelion flower, when she saw a bee lying in front of her there on the ground.
> 
> The bee looked sick and weak. There was no happy buzzing sound to be heard.
> 
> "Poor little bee! what has happened to you ? Why don't you fly?" asked Alice.
> 
> "I was a busy bee, but now is the time for me to go," said the bee in a weak voice.
> 
> "Pardon? What do you mean? What do you mean by 'time to go'?" inquired Alice curiously.
> 
> "Time for me to die," said the bee.
> 
> "Oh,no! You can't die! We live a very long time, or so I've always been told."
> 
> "Silly little tortoise! You can live for many years because you are a tortoise. But bees only live one summer long, that's the difference. Tortoises live long and bees can fly. okay?"
> 
> " I understand,...." said Alice, but what the bee said made her very sad.
> 
> "Go on, little tortoise, and live as long a life as most tortoises do. Think no more about flying. Make that promise to me."
> 
> Alice nodded." Yes, I promise. Goodbye, little busy bee."
> 
> Alice walked away thinking of the busy bee's words and suddenly she realized how hungry she was. She started eating and munching away at all that she could find on the meadow and after a while she felt strong and healthy again.
> 
> Alice the tortoise never saw the busy bee again, but from that day forth, she stopped thinking about flying and did what all tortoises do: eating and growing a little each day and she lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written by Sabine Lebensieg
> 27.08.2017


That's wonderful Sabine.  It deserves its own thread!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I'm up early this morning as JoesDad needed a lift to the station at 6:30am as he is working in London - I really didn't want to get up. 

We still have the 5 survivors in the tank, but the water chemistry is very bad probably due to the large number of fish that were dead in it. It's going to be a slow fix ... lots of water changes. No new fish for several weeks I think. 

Now for some coffee as I try to wake up properly


----------



## JoesMum

It's just as well you have given up smoking John 

Air freshener causes car to explode - Telegraph


----------



## JoesMum

This is not looking good (Times are UK times!!!)


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Yvonne G
> @JoesMum
> @Moozillion
> @Kristoff
> @johnandjade
> @Gillian Moore
> @Momof4
> @JSWallace
> @Laura1412
> @Big Charlie
> @ZEROPILOT
> @Tidgy's Dad ( who is absent )
> 
> 
> Hi folks ! ( I hope I forgot no one )
> 
> I think that you all miss Adam ( so do I ) and the continuation of Esio Trot.
> Not knowing that Adam would have problems with his PC, two weeks ago I wrote a little story, a fairy tale for you.
> *For you, for the CDR and for TFO. *
> I swear it was my own idea and I wrote it my own words, cause I`m a "writer" too.
> So I invite you to share the story or fable of The little tortoise ALICE who wants to a a bee.
> 
> Here it is. Have fun !
> 
> 
> *The TORTOISE Who Wanted to Be a Bee.
> *
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a tiny, young tortoise. Her name was Alice.
> 
> She had hatched in the wonderful month of May, when the grass was still so very green and the flowers bloomed and spread and grew, and the sun shone warmly every day.
> 
> Alice had a little burrow underneath the roots of a big, old oak tree where she lived. The burrow gave her shelter from the hot midday sun and the rain that sometimes poured down out of the heavens to water all the greenery and plants.
> 
> Every morning, when the sun came out, Alice awoke. She opened her eyes and the early sunbeams tickled her nose so that sometimes she had to sneeze. After sneezing, she rubbed her nose with her front legs and crawled out of her burrow, so that the warmth of the sun's rays could reach her shell, and after a little while they made her little body feel comfortably warm.
> 
> Her burrow under the old oak tree was in the middle of a wide green meadow. The little tortoise had to only crawl forwards just a little bit to have access to the delicious weeds and flowers that grew on her meadow.
> 
> 
> "What a wonderful life," Alice used to say before she started eating and she really loved to eat. She took a bit of a bite here and a bit of a bite there by slowly crawling forward.
> 
> One day, when she was just about to bite into a yummy looking clover blossom, she heard a strange noise from above.
> 
> It sounded like : Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Alice looked up and saw a wild bee just hovering above her. She had never seen a bee before so she was completely astonished. and asked, "Hello, my friend, what are you doing there and what's your name?"
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, was the only answer.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............the bee landed on the clover blossom.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice obstinately. The buzzing noise stopped.
> 
> "Yes, I can speak, but I am a busy bee and i have no time for idle chatter. I have to collect nectar and pollen for my hive."
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz. The buzzing noise started again and the bee hovered over the clover blossom to collect the delicious nectar and pollen.
> 
> "You can fly!" said Alice, astonished and she felt a little bit envious to see the bee flying.
> 
> "All bees fly!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "I want to fly too!" .said Alice, feeling a trifle sad that she couldn't fly.
> 
> "Silliness! Tortoises don't fly! Ever!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "Oh, but if I try hard and work out, too ?" asked Alice.
> 
> "It will never work. Tortoises don't fly! No way! B*ut now I *must go, I mean _fly '_cause I am a very busy bee."
> *
> Buuuuuuuz*zzzzzzzzzzzz...........The buzzing noise first got louder and then quieter and finally, the bee was gone.
> 
> 
> Alice was alone again. She felt a tiny teardrop running down her cheek, but she didn't want to cry.
> 
> "Oh, I want to be a bee!" she said as she rubbed the little teardrop from her eye.
> 
> "Why shouldn't torts fly?" she said to herself. " I saw how the bee did it. I shall try it myself."
> 
> She searched for and found a molehill and climbed up it to the summit so her little legs no longer touched the ground. Then she began to move her little legs backwards and forwards as fast as she could and for vocal support, she tried to make a buzzing sound, but it didn't really sound much like a bee.
> 
> "Biiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," was the noise that came out of Alice's beak.
> 
> Biiiiizzzzzzzz.........biizzzzzz...bizzz...biz..
> 
> Alice was forced to give up. She was extremely exhausted and her legs were aching from the effort.
> 
> "I.....will.... try.... it..... again.......tomorrow...." she said breathlessly as she crawled down from the molehill. And again she said to herself, "Oh, how I want to be a bee!"
> 
> 
> 
> A few months passed by.
> 
> Little Alice the tortoise had grown, but she had never been able to fly, though she tried hard at it every day.
> 
> She often watched the bees flying over her meadow, from one blossom to another, and she was getting more and more sad that she couldn't.
> 
> "Oh, I want so much to be a bee," she said every morning after she had awoken, but her dream of flying just wouldn't come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a mole came out of his cave on the molehill and watched Alice as she was once more attempting to fly.
> 
> "What are you doing there?" he asked her, blinking in the sun.
> 
> "I.... try........to..........fly," she replied out of breath.
> 
> "To fly?" Hahahaha!" The mole held his belly, he was laughing so much.
> 
> "To fly?" he repeated. " Hahahahaha, I've never seen a tortoise flying. Hahaha. What a good joke!.Flying!"
> 
> Alice stopped and crawled down the molehill. Tears were streaming down her cheeks.
> 
> "Why can't tortoises fly?" she asked, her voice breaking.
> 
> "Because you have no wings and are too heavy to fly." said the mole condescendingly and disappeared into the hole in the side of his molehill.
> 
> "I am too heavy to fly," said Alice to herself. "if i stop eating, I will become lighter and maybe then I could fly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that day on,,little Alice the tortoise lost her appetite and she stopped eating. She felt sad, weary and sick in mind and body. Even the sun shone no longer as warm as it had in May.
> 
> Autumn arrived. The days became shorter and the nights longer and the leaves began to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> One morning, sick little Alice the tortoise crawled out of her burrow. She was very hungry and felt very weak. She was looking out onto her meadow and observing the changes there.
> 
> Most of the flowers and blossoms were gone and the grass and the weeds had begun to turn brown and yellow.
> 
> Alice crawled forward, passing the last, shrunken dandelion flower, when she saw a bee lying in front of her there on the ground.
> 
> The bee looked sick and weak. There was no happy buzzing sound to be heard.
> 
> "Poor little bee! what has happened to you ? Why don't you fly?" asked Alice.
> 
> "I was a busy bee, but now is the time for me to go," said the bee in a weak voice.
> 
> "Pardon? What do you mean? What do you mean by 'time to go'?" inquired Alice curiously.
> 
> "Time for me to die," said the bee.
> 
> "Oh,no! You can't die! We live a very long time, or so I've always been told."
> 
> "Silly little tortoise! You can live for many years because you are a tortoise. But bees only live one summer long, that's the difference. Tortoises live long and bees can fly. okay?"
> 
> " I understand,...." said Alice, but what the bee said made her very sad.
> 
> "Go on, little tortoise, and live as long a life as most tortoises do. Think no more about flying. Make that promise to me."
> 
> Alice nodded." Yes, I promise. Goodbye, little busy bee."
> 
> Alice walked away thinking of the busy bee's words and suddenly she realized how hungry she was. She started eating and munching away at all that she could find on the meadow and after a while she felt strong and healthy again.
> 
> Alice the tortoise never saw the busy bee again, but from that day forth, she stopped thinking about flying and did what all tortoises do: eating and growing a little each day and she lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written by Sabine Lebensieg
> 27.08.2017


Oh Bee, this is a beautiful story! Do create its own thread if you haven't already.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> brilliant! well done ccl bee



Thank you John ! Do you like the little story ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh Bee, this is a beautiful story! Do create its own thread if you haven't already.



Thank you Lena. Yes, I think I should put the little story in an own thread. Mayby more people on TFO would like it. The fairy tale is good to read to children.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That's wonderful Sabine.  It deserves its own thread!



Thank you very much, Linda.
I will follow your advice and I`ll put little ALICE story on an own thread.
Mayby some other TFO members would like it too.
I have written many similar fairy tales or stories in the past, but this was the first I wrote in English.
But I have to admit that I have had a lector: Adam. He read the story and corrected my faults ( mostly terms ).


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Thank you John ! Do you like the little story ?




awesome! and great english


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It gave me a seizure.


Oh come on Ed. 

It isn't that bad, is it?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John. Good morning all!
> 
> I'm feeling much better after a long and uninterrupted sleep
> 
> I shall leave son to sleep until he wakes today... I rather think hunger will get him up at some stage.


Hi Linda how are you? And how is your son today?

Hope you are both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Yvonne G
> @JoesMum
> @Moozillion
> @Kristoff
> @johnandjade
> @Gillian Moore
> @Momof4
> @JSWallace
> @Laura1412
> @Big Charlie
> @ZEROPILOT
> @Tidgy's Dad ( who is absent )
> 
> 
> Hi folks ! ( I hope I forgot no one )
> 
> I think that you all miss Adam ( so do I ) and the continuation of Esio Trot.
> Not knowing that Adam would have problems with his PC, two weeks ago I wrote a little story, a fairy tale for you.
> *For you, for the CDR and for TFO. *
> I swear it was my own idea and I wrote it my own words, cause I`m a "writer" too.
> So I invite you to share the story or fable of The little tortoise ALICE who wants to a a bee.
> 
> Here it is. Have fun !
> 
> 
> *The TORTOISE Who Wanted to Be a Bee.
> *
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a tiny, young tortoise. Her name was Alice.
> 
> She had hatched in the wonderful month of May, when the grass was still so very green and the flowers bloomed and spread and grew, and the sun shone warmly every day.
> 
> Alice had a little burrow underneath the roots of a big, old oak tree where she lived. The burrow gave her shelter from the hot midday sun and the rain that sometimes poured down out of the heavens to water all the greenery and plants.
> 
> Every morning, when the sun came out, Alice awoke. She opened her eyes and the early sunbeams tickled her nose so that sometimes she had to sneeze. After sneezing, she rubbed her nose with her front legs and crawled out of her burrow, so that the warmth of the sun's rays could reach her shell, and after a little while they made her little body feel comfortably warm.
> 
> Her burrow under the old oak tree was in the middle of a wide green meadow. The little tortoise had to only crawl forwards just a little bit to have access to the delicious weeds and flowers that grew on her meadow.
> 
> 
> "What a wonderful life," Alice used to say before she started eating and she really loved to eat. She took a bit of a bite here and a bit of a bite there by slowly crawling forward.
> 
> One day, when she was just about to bite into a yummy looking clover blossom, she heard a strange noise from above.
> 
> It sounded like : Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Alice looked up and saw a wild bee just hovering above her. She had never seen a bee before so she was completely astonished. and asked, "Hello, my friend, what are you doing there and what's your name?"
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, was the only answer.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............the bee landed on the clover blossom.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice obstinately. The buzzing noise stopped.
> 
> "Yes, I can speak, but I am a busy bee and i have no time for idle chatter. I have to collect nectar and pollen for my hive."
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz. The buzzing noise started again and the bee hovered over the clover blossom to collect the delicious nectar and pollen.
> 
> "You can fly!" said Alice, astonished and she felt a little bit envious to see the bee flying.
> 
> "All bees fly!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "I want to fly too!" .said Alice, feeling a trifle sad that she couldn't fly.
> 
> "Silliness! Tortoises don't fly! Ever!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "Oh, but if I try hard and work out, too ?" asked Alice.
> 
> "It will never work. Tortoises don't fly! No way! B*ut now I *must go, I mean _fly '_cause I am a very busy bee."
> *
> Buuuuuuuz*zzzzzzzzzzzz...........The buzzing noise first got louder and then quieter and finally, the bee was gone.
> 
> 
> Alice was alone again. She felt a tiny teardrop running down her cheek, but she didn't want to cry.
> 
> "Oh, I want to be a bee!" she said as she rubbed the little teardrop from her eye.
> 
> "Why shouldn't torts fly?" she said to herself. " I saw how the bee did it. I shall try it myself."
> 
> She searched for and found a molehill and climbed up it to the summit so her little legs no longer touched the ground. Then she began to move her little legs backwards and forwards as fast as she could and for vocal support, she tried to make a buzzing sound, but it didn't really sound much like a bee.
> 
> "Biiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," was the noise that came out of Alice's beak.
> 
> Biiiiizzzzzzzz.........biizzzzzz...bizzz...biz..
> 
> Alice was forced to give up. She was extremely exhausted and her legs were aching from the effort.
> 
> "I.....will.... try.... it..... again.......tomorrow...." she said breathlessly as she crawled down from the molehill. And again she said to herself, "Oh, how I want to be a bee!"
> 
> 
> 
> A few months passed by.
> 
> Little Alice the tortoise had grown, but she had never been able to fly, though she tried hard at it every day.
> 
> She often watched the bees flying over her meadow, from one blossom to another, and she was getting more and more sad that she couldn't.
> 
> "Oh, I want so much to be a bee," she said every morning after she had awoken, but her dream of flying just wouldn't come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a mole came out of his cave on the molehill and watched Alice as she was once more attempting to fly.
> 
> "What are you doing there?" he asked her, blinking in the sun.
> 
> "I.... try........to..........fly," she replied out of breath.
> 
> "To fly?" Hahahaha!" The mole held his belly, he was laughing so much.
> 
> "To fly?" he repeated. " Hahahahaha, I've never seen a tortoise flying. Hahaha. What a good joke!.Flying!"
> 
> Alice stopped and crawled down the molehill. Tears were streaming down her cheeks.
> 
> "Why can't tortoises fly?" she asked, her voice breaking.
> 
> "Because you have no wings and are too heavy to fly." said the mole condescendingly and disappeared into the hole in the side of his molehill.
> 
> "I am too heavy to fly," said Alice to herself. "if i stop eating, I will become lighter and maybe then I could fly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that day on,,little Alice the tortoise lost her appetite and she stopped eating. She felt sad, weary and sick in mind and body. Even the sun shone no longer as warm as it had in May.
> 
> Autumn arrived. The days became shorter and the nights longer and the leaves began to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> One morning, sick little Alice the tortoise crawled out of her burrow. She was very hungry and felt very weak. She was looking out onto her meadow and observing the changes there.
> 
> Most of the flowers and blossoms were gone and the grass and the weeds had begun to turn brown and yellow.
> 
> Alice crawled forward, passing the last, shrunken dandelion flower, when she saw a bee lying in front of her there on the ground.
> 
> The bee looked sick and weak. There was no happy buzzing sound to be heard.
> 
> "Poor little bee! what has happened to you ? Why don't you fly?" asked Alice.
> 
> "I was a busy bee, but now is the time for me to go," said the bee in a weak voice.
> 
> "Pardon? What do you mean? What do you mean by 'time to go'?" inquired Alice curiously.
> 
> "Time for me to die," said the bee.
> 
> "Oh,no! You can't die! We live a very long time, or so I've always been told."
> 
> "Silly little tortoise! You can live for many years because you are a tortoise. But bees only live one summer long, that's the difference. Tortoises live long and bees can fly. okay?"
> 
> " I understand,...." said Alice, but what the bee said made her very sad.
> 
> "Go on, little tortoise, and live as long a life as most tortoises do. Think no more about flying. Make that promise to me."
> 
> Alice nodded." Yes, I promise. Goodbye, little busy bee."
> 
> Alice walked away thinking of the busy bee's words and suddenly she realized how hungry she was. She started eating and munching away at all that she could find on the meadow and after a while she felt strong and healthy again.
> 
> Alice the tortoise never saw the busy bee again, but from that day forth, she stopped thinking about flying and did what all tortoises do: eating and growing a little each day and she lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written by Sabine Lebensieg
> 27.08.2017


Good evening Sabine, hope you are well.

Thanks very much the nice fairy tale; which I enjoyed reading.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Yvonne G
> @JoesMum
> @Moozillion
> @Kristoff
> @johnandjade
> @Gillian Moore
> @Momof4
> @JSWallace
> @Laura1412
> @Big Charlie
> @ZEROPILOT
> @Tidgy's Dad ( who is absent )
> 
> 
> Hi folks ! ( I hope I forgot no one )
> 
> I think that you all miss Adam ( so do I ) and the continuation of Esio Trot.
> Not knowing that Adam would have problems with his PC, two weeks ago I wrote a little story, a fairy tale for you.
> *For you, for the CDR and for TFO. *
> I swear it was my own idea and I wrote it my own words, cause I`m a "writer" too.
> So I invite you to share the story or fable of The little tortoise ALICE who wants to a a bee.
> 
> Here it is. Have fun !
> 
> 
> *The TORTOISE Who Wanted to Be a Bee.
> *
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a tiny, young tortoise. Her name was Alice.
> 
> She had hatched in the wonderful month of May, when the grass was still so very green and the flowers bloomed and spread and grew, and the sun shone warmly every day.
> 
> Alice had a little burrow underneath the roots of a big, old oak tree where she lived. The burrow gave her shelter from the hot midday sun and the rain that sometimes poured down out of the heavens to water all the greenery and plants.
> 
> Every morning, when the sun came out, Alice awoke. She opened her eyes and the early sunbeams tickled her nose so that sometimes she had to sneeze. After sneezing, she rubbed her nose with her front legs and crawled out of her burrow, so that the warmth of the sun's rays could reach her shell, and after a little while they made her little body feel comfortably warm.
> 
> Her burrow under the old oak tree was in the middle of a wide green meadow. The little tortoise had to only crawl forwards just a little bit to have access to the delicious weeds and flowers that grew on her meadow.
> 
> 
> "What a wonderful life," Alice used to say before she started eating and she really loved to eat. She took a bit of a bite here and a bit of a bite there by slowly crawling forward.
> 
> One day, when she was just about to bite into a yummy looking clover blossom, she heard a strange noise from above.
> 
> It sounded like : Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Alice looked up and saw a wild bee just hovering above her. She had never seen a bee before so she was completely astonished. and asked, "Hello, my friend, what are you doing there and what's your name?"
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, was the only answer.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............the bee landed on the clover blossom.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice obstinately. The buzzing noise stopped.
> 
> "Yes, I can speak, but I am a busy bee and i have no time for idle chatter. I have to collect nectar and pollen for my hive."
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz. The buzzing noise started again and the bee hovered over the clover blossom to collect the delicious nectar and pollen.
> 
> "You can fly!" said Alice, astonished and she felt a little bit envious to see the bee flying.
> 
> "All bees fly!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "I want to fly too!" .said Alice, feeling a trifle sad that she couldn't fly.
> 
> "Silliness! Tortoises don't fly! Ever!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "Oh, but if I try hard and work out, too ?" asked Alice.
> 
> "It will never work. Tortoises don't fly! No way! B*ut now I *must go, I mean _fly '_cause I am a very busy bee."
> *
> Buuuuuuuz*zzzzzzzzzzzz...........The buzzing noise first got louder and then quieter and finally, the bee was gone.
> 
> 
> Alice was alone again. She felt a tiny teardrop running down her cheek, but she didn't want to cry.
> 
> "Oh, I want to be a bee!" she said as she rubbed the little teardrop from her eye.
> 
> "Why shouldn't torts fly?" she said to herself. " I saw how the bee did it. I shall try it myself."
> 
> She searched for and found a molehill and climbed up it to the summit so her little legs no longer touched the ground. Then she began to move her little legs backwards and forwards as fast as she could and for vocal support, she tried to make a buzzing sound, but it didn't really sound much like a bee.
> 
> "Biiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," was the noise that came out of Alice's beak.
> 
> Biiiiizzzzzzzz.........biizzzzzz...bizzz...biz..
> 
> Alice was forced to give up. She was extremely exhausted and her legs were aching from the effort.
> 
> "I.....will.... try.... it..... again.......tomorrow...." she said breathlessly as she crawled down from the molehill. And again she said to herself, "Oh, how I want to be a bee!"
> 
> 
> 
> A few months passed by.
> 
> Little Alice the tortoise had grown, but she had never been able to fly, though she tried hard at it every day.
> 
> She often watched the bees flying over her meadow, from one blossom to another, and she was getting more and more sad that she couldn't.
> 
> "Oh, I want so much to be a bee," she said every morning after she had awoken, but her dream of flying just wouldn't come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a mole came out of his cave on the molehill and watched Alice as she was once more attempting to fly.
> 
> "What are you doing there?" he asked her, blinking in the sun.
> 
> "I.... try........to..........fly," she replied out of breath.
> 
> "To fly?" Hahahaha!" The mole held his belly, he was laughing so much.
> 
> "To fly?" he repeated. " Hahahahaha, I've never seen a tortoise flying. Hahaha. What a good joke!.Flying!"
> 
> Alice stopped and crawled down the molehill. Tears were streaming down her cheeks.
> 
> "Why can't tortoises fly?" she asked, her voice breaking.
> 
> "Because you have no wings and are too heavy to fly." said the mole condescendingly and disappeared into the hole in the side of his molehill.
> 
> "I am too heavy to fly," said Alice to herself. "if i stop eating, I will become lighter and maybe then I could fly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that day on,,little Alice the tortoise lost her appetite and she stopped eating. She felt sad, weary and sick in mind and body. Even the sun shone no longer as warm as it had in May.
> 
> Autumn arrived. The days became shorter and the nights longer and the leaves began to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> One morning, sick little Alice the tortoise crawled out of her burrow. She was very hungry and felt very weak. She was looking out onto her meadow and observing the changes there.
> 
> Most of the flowers and blossoms were gone and the grass and the weeds had begun to turn brown and yellow.
> 
> Alice crawled forward, passing the last, shrunken dandelion flower, when she saw a bee lying in front of her there on the ground.
> 
> The bee looked sick and weak. There was no happy buzzing sound to be heard.
> 
> "Poor little bee! what has happened to you ? Why don't you fly?" asked Alice.
> 
> "I was a busy bee, but now is the time for me to go," said the bee in a weak voice.
> 
> "Pardon? What do you mean? What do you mean by 'time to go'?" inquired Alice curiously.
> 
> "Time for me to die," said the bee.
> 
> "Oh,no! You can't die! We live a very long time, or so I've always been told."
> 
> "Silly little tortoise! You can live for many years because you are a tortoise. But bees only live one summer long, that's the difference. Tortoises live long and bees can fly. okay?"
> 
> " I understand,...." said Alice, but what the bee said made her very sad.
> 
> "Go on, little tortoise, and live as long a life as most tortoises do. Think no more about flying. Make that promise to me."
> 
> Alice nodded." Yes, I promise. Goodbye, little busy bee."
> 
> Alice walked away thinking of the busy bee's words and suddenly she realized how hungry she was. She started eating and munching away at all that she could find on the meadow and after a while she felt strong and healthy again.
> 
> Alice the tortoise never saw the busy bee again, but from that day forth, she stopped thinking about flying and did what all tortoises do: eating and growing a little each day and she lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written by Sabine Lebensieg
> 27.08.2017


What a lovely story!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! edinburger was awesome!! the place we were working in was like an airplane hangar! all the cars getting washed up and brought in as well, and to top it off the gaffa there is more than aprecive and helpful.


----------



## johnandjade

the grassy pyramids aren't in edinburgh, and they usually have sheep on  

and glasgow traffic



which was surprising clearer than usual!


----------



## johnandjade

i did have a cigarette today, only for the sake of joining my mate for a brake... and it did nothing for me, can't say i enjoyed not disliked it, i would say that's progress


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i did have a cigarette today, only for the sake of joining my mate for a brake... and it did nothing for me, can't say i enjoyed not disliked it, i would say that's progress


We went to the Seattle Aquarium today- really great!  I can't post pictures until we're back home and I have access to my laptop, tho.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine, hope you are well.
> 
> Thanks very much the nice fairy tale; which I enjoyed reading.



Good evening Gillian.
I am glad that you enjoyed reading the little fairy tale.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> What a lovely story!!!



Good evening Bea.
I am glad that the little fairy tale pleases you !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 217617
> View attachment 217618
> View attachment 217619
> View attachment 217620
> View attachment 217621
> View attachment 217622
> 
> 
> 
> the grassy pyramids aren't in edinburgh, and they usually have sheep on
> 
> and glasgow traffic
> View attachment 217623
> 
> 
> which was surprising clearer than usual!



The weather on the pics looks ugly.  Sheep have gone to hide stay dry.....


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> We went to the Seattle Aquarium today- really great!  I can't post pictures until we're back home and I have access to my laptop, tho.



Looking forward to your pics. I think they are very interesting.


----------



## JoesMum

Goid evening all. I have been suffering an internet aberration (good word  ) ... and not been able to get online for several hours. 

It appears to be fixed now, the company's fault not mine, thank goodness. 

Son is much better and now eating food in volumes to make up for missing a day with with whatever lurgy got him 

And the fish are hanging on in there. 

Tomorrow, I must go to my neighbour's funeral - so sad she gave up after her husband died  It's the third, and hopefully last, funeral I have had to attend this year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, gang.
It'll be time to switch to Email mode only in the next 24 hours.
[email protected] Saturday night through Sunday night are going to be very interesting for myself, Kelly and Suki and a few hundred thousand fellow Floridians.
It's coming directly at our area.
Lovely.
Another year, and I would have already moved away from here.
Friggin' "sunshine state"!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> It'll be time to switch to Email mode only in the next 24 hours.
> [email protected] Saturday night through Sunday night are going to be very interesting for myself, Kelly and Suki and a few hundred thousand fellow Floridians.
> It's coming directly at our area.
> Lovely.
> Another year, and I would have already moved away from here.
> Friggin' "sunshine state"!


Sending prayers for SAFETY to you and your family!!!!!! 
Love you, Big Guy!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Sending prayers for SAFETY to you and your family!!!!!!
> Love you, Big Guy!!!!


Thanks Bea 
We love you too.
Just hanging out, watching television and acting like everything's fine.


----------



## Momof4

Oh Ed, and the others please keep us updated!!
I'm not a worrier but I really hope you guys are safe!!


----------



## Momof4

How in heck are you gonna have email? Won't everything be out?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> It'll be time to switch to Email mode only in the next 24 hours.
> [email protected] Saturday night through Sunday night are going to be very interesting for myself, Kelly and Suki and a few hundred thousand fellow Floridians.
> It's coming directly at our area.
> Lovely.
> Another year, and I would have already moved away from here.
> Friggin' "sunshine state"!




just seen on the tv that there is an evacuation. thoughts are with you all


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all! thoughts are with everyone affected by these hurricanes 


one thing that cannot be destroyed is the human spirit!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope everyone in Irma's path is able to stay safe, especially our dear friends in the CDR. We sincerely hope we are able to hear from you soon. 

Big electronic hugs from over the Atlantic. Thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## StacieJ

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> It'll be time to switch to Email mode only in the next 24 hours.
> [email protected] Saturday night through Sunday night are going to be very interesting for myself, Kelly and Suki and a few hundred thousand fellow Floridians.
> It's coming directly at our area.
> Lovely.
> Another year, and I would have already moved away from here.
> Friggin' "sunshine state"!


Praying for everyone on your coast and the rest of our beautiful state. We are getting everything packed away tomorrow. We are going to ride it out at home.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> It'll be time to switch to Email mode only in the next 24 hours.
> [email protected] Saturday night through Sunday night are going to be very interesting for myself, Kelly and Suki and a few hundred thousand fellow Floridians.
> It's coming directly at our area.
> Lovely.
> Another year, and I would have already moved away from here.
> Friggin' "sunshine state"!


My thoughts are with you, Tortoise Trainer, and everyone affected. Big hug.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> It'll be time to switch to Email mode only in the next 24 hours.
> [email protected] Saturday night through Sunday night are going to be very interesting for myself, Kelly and Suki and a few hundred thousand fellow Floridians.
> It's coming directly at our area.
> Lovely.
> Another year, and I would have already moved away from here.
> Friggin' "sunshine state"!



Oh Ed, I hope that you, your family and animals don`t get hurt in this terribel storm ! Wish you the very best and thinking of you.
I pray for you ! 

*Only a joke* : Move to Germany. It is a little bit colder than Florida ( but only a little bit  ) but we have no hurricanes.

Stay save !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Goid evening all. I have been suffering an internet aberration (good word  ) ... and not been able to get online for several hours.
> 
> It appears to be fixed now, the company's fault not mine, thank goodness.
> 
> Son is much better and now eating food in volumes to make up for missing a day with with whatever lurgy got him
> 
> And the fish are hanging on in there.
> 
> Tomorrow, I must go to my neighbour's funeral - so sad she gave up after her husband died  It's the third, and hopefully last, funeral I have had to attend this year.



Hello Linda,

I wish you mental strenght for the funeral tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda,
> 
> I wish you mental strength for the funeral tomorrow.


It was today. I wrote that last night.

Very sad. You can't help wondering if there was more that you could have done - and I very much doubt there was.

It was also a happy service in some ways as people were told of the funny stories too. I think my neighbour was quite a party animal in her youth!

They played this as we left the crematorium, a favourite song of hers... And, as the lyrics say, "Life goes on"


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> It was today. I wrote that last night.
> 
> Very sad. You can't help wondering if there was more that you could have done - and I very much doubt there was.
> 
> It was also a happy service in some ways as people were told of the funny stories too. I think my neighbour was quite a party animal in her youth!
> 
> They played this as we left the crematorium, a favourite song of hers... And, as the lyrics say, "Life goes on"




sorry for your loss mum, you were a fantastic support and help to her


----------



## johnandjade

postcards...

. just as battery died on the phone  but that's a 3 wheeler!! 

the ghostbusters have hit on hard times...




doon at the watter


----------



## johnandjade

smeggin bad drivers!!!




it causes so much unessesery gridlock by people not using all the road when merging not to mention braking the law


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda,
> 
> I wish you mental strenght for the funeral tomorrow.



Good evening Sabine, Hope you are well.

Any more fairy tales? Would be delighted to read more.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> My thoughts are with you, Tortoise Trainer, and everyone affected. Big hug.


Hello. I've missed you
Thanks for the good wishes.
I've spent the last 2 days fortifying the house.
It will arrive late Saturday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

StacieJ said:


> Praying for everyone on your coast and the rest of our beautiful state. We are getting everything packed away tomorrow. We are going to ride it out at home.


We're as prepared as anyone can be.
This thing has jogged a bit to the west and could greatly affect your coast as well.
Be safe. And best of luck from Kelly and I.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> We're as prepared as anyone can be.
> This thing has jogged a bit to the west and could greatly affect your coast as well.
> Be safe. And best of luck from Kelly and I.


Good luck to you and everyone else watching and waiting


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine, Hope you are well.
> 
> Any more fairy tales? Would be delighted to read more.



Good evening Gillian,

I have more fairy tales already written, but in German !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good luck to you and everyone else watching and waiting


Thanks Linda


----------



## Moozillion

Sabine, I really think you could publish children's stories. With a professional editor and a fun artist, it could work!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Sabine, I really think you could publish children's stories. With a professional editor and a fun artist, it could work!



Thank you Bea, but there are so many people who do the same: writing some stuff.
It is very difficult in Germany to find a publishing company for printing the writings 
It is a nice hobby yet. Mayby when I retire I`ll try to publish some writings I have done.
Until then I can publish some things in the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

We are off to see the in laws today. They live in Buckinghamshire which is about 2 hours or so north of here. 

I hope all those waiting for Irma to pass are OK


----------



## johnandjade

yo' reggelt all . i got abuse and attitude of a staff member today while i was running base lol, he already got a warning last week, silly boy!! 

so 7 days and only had 1 cigarette  , it's NOT a success, simply working on myself. 

the difference between involvement and commitment.. 

the next time you have bacon and eggs, just remember that the chicken was involved.... but the pig was COMMITTED


----------



## johnandjade

had this in today and though of our ccl bee


----------



## johnandjade

oh, and our fantastic road works department has re laid a road...


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> had this in today and though of our ccl bee
> View attachment 217740
> View attachment 217741



Hey John, thank you for thinking of me by the paws on the car and it`s licence plate ! It makes me happy that you thought of me !
I had those paws on a car I owned earlier too.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian,
> 
> I have more fairy tales already written, but in German !


Hi Sabine, hope you are well.

Too bad that the fairy tales are in German.

I would love to read more of them.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Bea, but there are so many people who do the same: writing some stuff.
> It is very difficult in Germany to find a publishing company for printing the writings
> It is a nice hobby yet. Mayby when I retire I`ll try to publish some writings I have done.
> Until then I can publish some things in the CDR


And don't forget to get them translated too.  Agreed?


----------



## JoesMum

For those wanting to see the position of the hurricanes in real time, I found this website
windy.com

Irma is currently right over Cuba


----------



## Gillian M

​everyone at Cold Dark Room, while here it's boiling hot. Temperature reached 30 deg C here! Yet another heatwave.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, hope you are well.
> 
> Too bad that the fairy tales are in German.
> 
> I would love to read more of them.



Hi Gillian, I am well and I hope you are too. When I have more time ( in winter ) I will translate some of my writings in English.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 217745​everyone at Cold Dark Room, while here it's boiling hot. Temperature reached 30 deg C here! Yet another heatwave.



Send 10 C of the 30 C to me ! With the 14 C we have in Germany it`ll be pretty warm here but not too hot !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian, I am well and I hope you are too. When I have more time ( in winter ) I will translate some of my writings in English.


Look forward to reading them.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> For those wanting to see the position of the hurricanes in real time, I found this website
> windy.com
> 
> Irma is currently right over Cuba



My thoughts and prayers are with the people who have to face the hurricane. Hope they are safe.
When such things like this terrible hurricane happens I am happy to life save in my little corner of the world.
It always reminds my of what a luck I have to live safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> For those wanting to see the position of the hurricanes in real time, I found this website
> windy.com
> 
> Irma is currently right over Cuba



It looks to be pretty windy where @Jacqui lives. Very calm where I live (thank goodness!!!)


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Send 10 C of the 30 C to me ! With the 14 C we have in Germany it`ll be pretty warm here but not too hot !


Goodness! Are temps that low now (in Sept.)?  Will be sending you as many degrees as you want.  I love hot weather, but at the same time we get cautioned NOT to move/ get exposed to the boiling sun. Sun strokes become very frightening. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> It looks to be pretty windy where @Jacqui lives. Very calm where I live (thank goodness!!!)


Glad to hear that Yvonne.

Whereabouts do you live? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with the people who have to face the hurricane. Hope they are safe.
> When such things like this terrible hurricane happens I am happy to life save in my little corner of the world.
> It always reminds my of what a luck I have to live safe.


So true, Sabine. At times one does not seem to be thankful that he/she is safe and sound. 

I do not mean you here, so please do not misunderstand me, OK?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! Are temps that low now (in Sept.)?  Will be sending you as many degrees as you want.  I love hot weather, but at the same time we get cautioned NOT to move/ get exposed to the boiling sun. Sun strokes become very frightening. Know what I mean?



Yes, I know.
Temps are really low here. We have had no summer ( that`s what I feel ) and now it is autumn with much rain and fog every morning and evening. It makes me sad. Especially because the spring was very cold and rainy too.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> So true, Sabine. At times one does not seem to be thankful that he/she is safe and sound.
> 
> I do not mean you here, so please do not misunderstand me, OK?



Whom do you mean ? I know that you don`t mean me.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I know.
> Temps are really low here. We have had no summer ( that`s what I feel ) and now it is autumn with much rain and fog every morning and evening. It makes me sad. Especially because the spring was very cold and rainy too.


We do not have Spring and Autumn, here which is too bad. 

It's now extremely hot.Temperature will *SUDDENLY *drop end October-beginning November, and it will start to get cold, really cold, with....*SNOW* which drives me nuts. It keeps everyone stuck at home.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It looks to be pretty windy where @Jacqui lives. Very calm where I live (thank goodness!!!)



Stay safe, Yvonne. I wish you the best that the storm doesen`t touch your area.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Whom do you mean ? I know that you don`t mean me.


I mean we human beings in general, that's all.


----------



## Bee62

@Gillian Moore 

May I ask you why do you live there ? I guess you were born in England ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> I mean we human beings in general, that's all.



Yes, you`re right. It is sad that some people don`t know what luck they have not to be involved in war or natural disasters.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> It's now extremely hot.Temperature will *SUDDENLY *drop end October-beginning November, and it will start to get cold, really cold, with....*SNOW* which drives me nuts. It keeps everyone stuck at home.



May I ask you why do you live there ? I guess you were born in England ?[/QUOTE]
Of course you can. 

I live in Amman, Jordan. The climate here is that of a *DESERT *- *UGH*! Very hot/very col and nothing in the middle.

No I was not born in England but I was brought up there. Lived there for very long.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> May I ask you why do you live there ? I guess you were born in England ?


Of course you can.

I live in Amman, Jordan. The climate here is that of a *DESERT *- *UGH*! Very hot/very col and nothing in the middle.

No I was not born in England but I was brought up there. Lived there for very long.[/QUOTE]

What do you work ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> I live in Amman, Jordan. The climate here is that of a *DESERT *- *UGH*! Very hot/very col and nothing in the middle.
> 
> No I was not born in England but I was brought up there. Lived there for very long.



What do you work ?[/QUOTE]
Unfortunately I do not work. Could not find a job. The unemployed here are too many, and more than the labour market needs, in such a small country. Know what I mean?

Do you do anything besides writing fairy tales? if I may ask.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> What do you work ?


Unfortunately I do not work. Could not find a job. The unemployed here are too many, and more than the labour market needs, in such a small country. Know what I mean?

Do you do anything besides writing fairy tales? if I may ask.[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear this Gillian. Yes, I know what you mean. 
I alway thought you were working as a teacher. Don`t know why I thought this.
I actually work as a personal assistent for disabled people. 
When people can not move arms or legs, can not walk, have to use a wheelchair I help them in all cases: Housework and cooking as well as help on the toilet and in the bathroom or to eat. All you can imagine that you do by yourself, but disabled people cannot.


----------



## Bee62

Have to wibble for a while.
Hope to speak later, Gillian.

It would pleases me to earn money by writing fairy tales, but I don`t. But because I am CcL Bee, the crazy cat lady, I take cats for vacation when their owners make holidays.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Stay safe, Yvonne. I wish you the best that the storm doesen`t touch your area.



Oh no. . . I was NOT trying to chime in on others' weather problems! It's about 2800 miles from me to the hurricane. I'm quite safe. I was just commenting on Linda's wind map.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just for clarification, I'm in Clovis, CA and the hurricanes are off the coast of Jupiter, Florida:


----------



## johnandjade

keep on wibbling wibberlers! im sure all affected will be in need of moral boost, i don't imagine we will be the first port of contact but i hope we will hear from all soon


----------



## johnandjade

how glass should look





6yrs young


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> how glass should look
> View attachment 217752
> 
> View attachment 217753
> 
> 
> 6yrs young




you can even see the sticker ed sent me on my phone


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> how glass should look
> View attachment 217752
> 
> View attachment 217753
> 
> 
> 6yrs young



Wait. . . where's the water spots? Where's the smears? Where's the streaks? This doesn't look like any glass that I know. What have you done with the real glass?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I assume maybe others were contacted. But I heard from Lyn.
She and Lola are fine.
She still has no reliable computer access.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Unfortunately I do not work. Could not find a job. The unemployed here are too many, and more than the labour market needs, in such a small country. Know what I mean?
> 
> Do you do anything besides writing fairy tales? if I may ask.



Sorry to hear this Gillian. Yes, I know what you mean.
I alway thought you were working as a teacher. Don`t know why I thought this.
I actually work as a personal assistent for disabled people.
When people can not move arms or legs, can not walk, have to use a wheelchair I help them in all cases: Housework and cooking as well as help on the toilet and in the bathroom or to eat. All you can imagine that you do by yourself, but disabled people cannot.[/QUOTE]

Good evening Sabine. 

Wow, that is an extremely humane job. I believe it is tiring, isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Have to wibble for a while.
> Hope to speak later, Gillian.
> 
> It would pleases me to earn money by writing fairy tales, but I don`t. But because I am CcL Bee, the crazy cat lady, I take cats for vacation when their owners make holidays.


Good evening Sabine. 

Bzzzzzzzzzzz (rather than "wibble"), like the bee in the nice fairy tale. 

So you're a cat sitter, so as to speak?  I am going to hire an "Oli sitter" but I may need two: one for Oli my tort, the other for Oli Kahn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear this Gillian. Yes, I know what you mean.
> I alway thought you were working as a teacher. Don`t know why I thought this.
> I actually work as a personal assistent for disabled people.
> When people can not move arms or legs, can not walk, have to use a wheelchair I help them in all cases: Housework and cooking as well as help on the toilet and in the bathroom or to eat. All you can imagine that you do by yourself, but disabled people cannot.



Good evening Sabine.

Wow, that is an extremely humane job. I believe it is tiring, isn't it?[/QUOTE]
I knew you were a sweetheart, Jillian.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I assume maybe others were contacted. But I heard from Lyn.
> She and Lola are fine.
> She still has no reliable computer access.


At least, she and Lola are well.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I assume maybe others were contacted. But I heard from Lyn.
> She and Lola are fine.
> She still has no reliable computer access.


At least, she and Lola are well.


ZEROPILOT said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Wow, that is an extremely humane job. I believe it is tiring, isn't it?


I knew you were a sweetheart, Jillian.
Thanks for sharing.[/QUOTE]
Thanks Ed. 

So are you. 

By the way, how is your mum today? Hope to hear she's better.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Wait. . . where's the water spots? Where's the smears? Where's the streaks? This doesn't look like any glass that I know. What have you done with the real glass?



LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear this Gillian. Yes, I know what you mean.
> I alway thought you were working as a teacher. Don`t know why I thought this.
> I actually work as a personal assistent for disabled people.
> When people can not move arms or legs, can not walk, have to use a wheelchair I help them in all cases: Housework and cooking as well as help on the toilet and in the bathroom or to eat. All you can imagine that you do by yourself, but disabled people cannot.



Good evening Sabine.

Wow, that is an extremely humane job. I believe it is tiring, isn't it?[/QUOTE]

It is tiring , indeed.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Bzzzzzzzzzzz (rather than "wibble"), like the bee in the nice fairy tale.
> 
> So you're a cat sitter, so as to speak?  I am going to hire an "Oli sitter" but I may need two: one for Oli my tort, the other for Oli Kahn.



Yes, I am a cat sitter. 
I don`t think that Oli Kahn will need a sitter. I think he is old enough to take care of himself.
But I know that you would love to be his sitter.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> At least, she and Lola are well.
> 
> I knew you were a sweetheart, Jillian.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Ed. 

So are you. 

By the way, how is your mum today? Hope to hear she's better. [/QUOTE]
She's no better. But at least she isn't worried about me.
She doesn't have a clue what's going on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There have been a couple of tornados.
But none very close yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> It looks to be pretty windy where @Jacqui lives. Very calm where I live (thank goodness!!!)



We are like the number four top wind state


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope everyone is safe and well this morning. I can't help checking out Irma at regular intervals


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Ed.
> 
> So are you.
> 
> By the way, how is your mum today? Hope to hear she's better.


She's no better. But at least she isn't worried about me.
She doesn't have a clue what's going on.[/QUOTE]
Awfully sorry to hear that. 

Wishes for your mum to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> There have been a couple of tornados.
> But none very close yet.


Hope they do not get any closer.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I am a cat sitter.
> I don`t think that Oli Kahn will need a sitter. I think he is old enough to take care of himself.
> But I know that you would love to be his sitter.


Hello Sabine. 



Yep, I'd love to be an Oli Kahn sitter.  (Wait till @Tidgy's Dad - Adam - sees this pic). 

What's the weather like back there? Here, it's still extremely hot. Temperature is still very high - 38 degrees C today. Even Oi (my tort this time), is getting restless. 
​


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR!​


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR.
I hope you are well in your little corners ( of the world, ähem CDR ).

Yesterday evening I watched and listened to a live band ( a duo ) in my town. They were "terrible" good playing and singing.
It was a pleasure to listen to the songs they performed. It was a cover band. They played rock and pop in a way that pleases my ears !
I spoke with the woman as they made a break. She told me that she is born in America.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Sabine.
> View attachment 217809
> 
> 
> Yep, I'd love to be an Oli Kahn sitter.  (Wait till @Tidgy's Dad - Adam - sees this pic).
> 
> What's the weather like back there? Here, it's still extremely hot. Temperature is still very high - 38 degrees C today. Even Oi (my tort this time), is getting restless.
> ​




Hello Oli.... ähem Gillian !
Still "cold" here. 15 C. 
Should I ask Oliver Kahn if he wants a sitter ( you ) ? But I think he is married....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Oli.... ähem Gillian !
> Still "cold" here. 15 C.
> Should I ask Oliver Kahn if he wants a sitter ( you ) ? But I think he is married....


Hi Sabine. 

Good idea. Please go ahead and ask Oli Kahn if he needs an Oli sitter.  I *KNOW* that he's married.  Well, in that case, how about talking to his wife first? 

Extremely hot weather here, for another day or two.  Although I do not move whilst the sun is striking, I love Summer.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR.
> I hope you are well in your little corners ( of the world, ähem CDR ).
> 
> Yesterday evening I watched and listened to a live band ( a duo ) in my town. They were "terrible" good playing and singing.
> It was a pleasure to listen to the songs they performed. It was a cover band. They played rock and pop in a way that pleases my ears !
> I spoke with the woman as they made a break. She told me that she is born in America.


Glad to hear that you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

We went to the farmer's market this morning and enjoyed a rather good egg, bacon and sausage bap for breakfast. 

We also bought some excellent local cheeses for lunch 

Then back home to tackle the garden which seems to have got completely out of hand. I have filled our wheelie bin with rosemary and mint prunings; there's enough for the entire county to enjoy with a good roast lamb dinner!

We also seem to have had an outstanding year on the Bramley Apple tree ... there's a couple of tonnes up there I think  I shall be giving away as many as possible to friends as there's a limit to the quantity of chutney, crumble and baked apples we can consume! 

JoesDad cleaned out the aquarium again and we seem to have misplaced a tetra... so we definitely have 4 of the survivors, but no idea where the fifth is. 

This is our bristlenose (ancistrus) who is back to algae clearing round the tank. She's still looking rather blotchy, a stress sign, but better than she was.


----------



## johnandjade

evenooning all, been a busy boy, working in the rain but hey if i didn't do it today someone else would tomorrow. 

going to email mr ed, looks like he'll be getting hit hard. i have no doubt he's prepared and taken every and all precautions


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> evenooning all, been a busy boy, working in the rain but hey if i didn't do it today someone else would tomorrow.
> 
> going to email mr ed, looks like he'll be getting hit hard. i have no doubt he's prepared and taken every and all precautions


Hi John. Hope you are well.

Any news from Ed @ZEROPILOT ?


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John. Hope you are well.
> 
> Any news from Ed @ZEROPILOT ?




good evenooning ma'am, nothing yet but i will let you know when i do


----------



## JoesMum

The eye of Irma is pretty much over Naples, FL at the moment which is bad news for Greg aka Aldabraman 



(Time is my local time in the UK!)

windy.com


----------



## johnandjade

ed is fine.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, thank tort it's monday! today begins the cut down on the beer. 

nasty images on TV, thoughts go to all affected


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, thank tort it's monday!


Good morning all. It's a chilly-feeling 11C/52F this morning. The sun is out, so hopefully it will warm up quite quickly. 

JoesDad was up bright and early and he's driving to Cambridgeshire to work. He'll be home on Wednesday. 

Son returns to university on Friday, so this week will involve laundry and packing. 



> today begins the cut down on the beer.


You can do this John. The tartan spartan has strength... I'd suggest Ir'n Bru as an alternative, but you would probably end up with no teeth! Tea is probably safer as long as you don't load it with sugar 



> nasty images on TV, thoughts go to all affected


Very nasty images. Irma is losing speed, but is still very nasty. It seems to have moved quicker in the last few hours than it did over the weekend. 

Ed posted in the Hurricane Irma thread that he's without power and has lost a fence and has damage to the roof, but he's OK and his property is dry.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning ma'am, nothing yet but i will let you know when i do


Hi John.

Any news from Ed?

That hurricane seems to be a disaster!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> ed is fine.


Thanks the info, John.  He did get me _worried_, as he posted an alert saying that he has no electricity any more.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all. Sorry I have been absent for a bit, my 82 year old Mum has just had major spinal surgery so my time has been taken up with hospital visits. I have been watching the progress of Irma, I hope you are ok Ed and not sustained too much serious damage? 

Linda, did you find the missing tetra?!
John, I am in awe of your glass!
Hello Sabine, I hope it's warmed up a bit in Germany, is wet and grim here!
Hello all!


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Morning all. Sorry I have been absent for a bit, my 82 year old Mum has just had major spinal surgery so my time has been taken up with hospital visits. I have been watching the progress of Irma, I hope you are ok Ed and not sustained too much serious damage?
> 
> Linda, did you find the missing tetra?!
> John, I am in awe of your glass!
> Hello Sabine, I hope it's warmed up a bit in Germany, is wet and grim here!
> Hello all!


Good morning.

Sorry to hear your mother underwent an operation, and hope she is now better. Wishing her a very speedy recovery.


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Sorry to hear your mother underwent an operation, and hope she is now better. Wishing her a very speedy recovery.


Thanks Gillian, she is in hospital but they are taking good care of her, I am just hoping she isn't there for too long.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning all. Sorry I have been absent for a bit, my 82 year old Mum has just had major spinal surgery so my time has been taken up with hospital visits.



Your poor Mum! Having had 2 major spine ops myself , I know how slow and frustrating recovery can be. And I was 40 when I had my ops, not 82! I hope she is back on her feet quickly and that she listens to the occupational therapists! Walking really does help. 

It took me about a fortnight to get further than the end of the drive, but I went out every day without fail - regardless of the weather - and just targeted getting a tiny bit further than the previous day each time... Some days it was literally only a couple of yards further. 

Oh, and the ironing board makes a good dining table while you're not allowed to sit in a chair. 



> Linda, did you find the missing tetra?!


Sadly, we found the corpse last night. So we have a very bewildered shoal of two tetras. They need company, but we don't want to get more fish until the water is fine again. 

I am going to pop over to the garden centre later and pick up a different ammonia test kit as the one we have isn't being very helpful on the actual score. Nitrate, nitrite, etc in the water are all fine now. 

That said, tetras are cheap so it might be worth getting some anyway.


----------



## JoesMum

Updates from Irma can be found here
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hurricane-irma.160561/

Here are Ed's


ZEROPILOT said:


> Back fence is down.
> Tree split in half and fell and I'm missing some roofing.
> But no water in the house.
> It's amazing how much foul weather is this far from the storm!
> 
> View attachment 217868





ZEROPILOT said:


> My electricity is out.
> I guess everyone's is.
> I won't be able to get my generator fired up until the morning...If it's safe.
> Then I can charge the phone and get things going again.
> Speak to y'all then.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Your poor Mum! Having had 2 major spine ops myself , I know how slow and frustrating recovery can be. And I was 40 when I had my ops, not 82! I hope she is back on her feet quickly and that she listens to the occupational therapists! Walking really does help.
> 
> It took me about a fortnight to get further than the end of the drive, but I went out every day without fail - regardless of the weather - and just targeted getting a tiny bit further than the previous day each time... Some days it was literally only a couple of yards further.
> 
> Oh, and the ironing board makes a good dining table while you're not allowed to sit in a chair.
> 
> 
> Sadly, we found the corpse last night. So we have a very bewildered shoal of two tetras. They need company, but we don't want to get more fish until the water is fine again.
> 
> I am going to pop over to the garden centre later and pick up a different ammonia test kit as the one we have isn't being very helpful on the actual score. Nitrate, nitrite, etc in the water are all fine now.
> 
> That said, tetras are cheap so it might be worth getting some anyway.


Although she is 82 she is very healthy and determined so nothing will stop her from recovering as quickly as possible. In fact I will probably have more problems trying to stop her from pushing herself to do things too quickly. Unfortunately she also needs a knee replacement so she has that to look forward to once she is recovered!

Once I got over the trauma of losing all my fish last year I really enjoyed restocking my tank. I spent a long time thinking about what I really wanted and decided to go for smaller fish, it ended up looking really good, I can waste hours watching them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning folks. It has been unusually quiet in the CDR overnight.
> 
> Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 27th wedding anniversary with packing to leave here tomorrow, finishing off the cheese supply at lunch and a meal in the village restaurant this evening.


Hope you had a nice anniversary.
Points for the cheese mention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam,
> 
> hope the "lonely boy" is well......


Fine thanks.
Just computer problems and now my dvd player has broken, so out to buy a new one today. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm not to "like" a post here at CDR please.


Okay, then. 
Hello, Gillian.
I'm back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ) and Dear Wifey,
> 
> 
> View attachment 217114
> 
> 
> Lots of Love,
> Gillian Oli (my tort) and Oli (Kahn)  ​


?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, thank tort it's monday! today begins the cut down on the beer.
> 
> nasty images on TV, thoughts go to all affected



Good morning John. 
Futher you will live only on lettuce and water and dry bread and will live a hundred years long .....
Have a nice day. You are a "good boy"


----------



## Bee62

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Adam !

Glad you are back ! In which corner had you wibbled so long ????????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy edi and birthdays mr adam!
> 
> happy anniversary mum and joes dad!!
> 
> happy friday and september everyone!!!
> 
> i actually woke with neil dimond playing in my head today! left just after 0600, back just after 1800... 180mile again today, and possibly again all next week! possibly 8hr shift tomorrow as well... blooming september


Ate about 6 sheep.
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! That means Esio Trot is on hold pending Adam's return. I don't know if I can hold my breath that long. . . and the suspense is already killing me.


That's a lovely thing to post. 
I'm very sorry, and I've been gnashing my remaining teeth in frustration, but I'm back and Esio Trot will continue later today.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good morning John.
> Futher you will live only on lettuce and water and dry bread and will live a hundred years long .....
> Have a nice day. You are a "good boy"


Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


Hi Adam and welcome back! Missed you. And so did the two Olis.  Even Oli Kahn missed you, didn't he, @Bee62 . Hmmmmmm. 

It seems that you didn't receive the pic, right? Sorry. Here it is gain.






Adam and Wifey.
​


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, then.
> Hello, Gillian.
> I'm back!


Welcome back (once again), Adam, Tidgy and Wifey.

Hope you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Miss you and your posts, Adam.


Me, too.
Back now !


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Thanks Gillian, she is in hospital but they are taking good care of her, I am just hoping she isn't there for too long.


Let's hope for the best.

Please keep us updated. And wishes for your mum to get well very soon.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.



Good afternoon Gillian ! Nice to see you.
Do you dream of Oliver Kahn last night ?
Found this picture. What to hell he is doing there ?????????


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> Back now !


How are you? How is Wifey? And Tidgy?

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Bee62

He scares me ..... on this pic.


----------



## JoesMum

Welcome back Adam! I am glad your computer gremlins have been banished (at least for a while)

I am just setting up the replacement Pixel C tablet that I have been sent by Google after its predecessor decided life wasn't worth living 2 months before the warranty expired. Fingers crossed this one behaves better.


----------



## Bee62

Is he hulk ? His face is slighty green I think ..... A few seconds later and he will be "Hulk" ....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Gillian ! Nice to see you.
> Do you dream of Oliver Kahn last night ?
> Found this picture. What to hell he is doing there ?????????
> 
> View attachment 217967


Wow!  That really made me chuckle! Mind you, I didn't dream of Oli Kahn. 

He was/is very hot-tempered (you might know). I think he was beginning a "war" with the a player.  Right @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Bee62

Heeeeeeeeeeeelp !!!!!!!!!!! He is coming ...........


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Is he hulk ? His face is slighty green I think ..... A few seconds later and he will be "Hulk" ....


Goodness! You could choose nicer pics, Sabine.  

By the way, did you ask him if he'd like to have an Oli sitter? Please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeelp !!!!!!!!!!! He is coming ...........


Take care! Don't forget he's very close to you. He can get there within minutes. 

He cannot reach me that easily, though.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! You could choose nicer pics, Sabine.
> 
> By the way, did you ask him if he'd like to have an Oli sitter? Please let me know.  Thanks.



Here is a nice pic, especially for you Gillian.
No, I didn`t ask him if he wants you to be his "sitter" yet.


----------



## Gillian M

Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ) , Wifey, and Tidgy.​


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Here is a nice pic, especially for you Gillian.
> No, I didn`t ask him if he wants you to be his "sitter" yet.


Oh thanks Sabine.  This one is a lovely one. Notice, he's actually smiling - something he very rarely does.

Why didn't you ask him about the Oli sitter? You said you would.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Me too!


Thanks! 
It's always nice to know this stuff's appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello again!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> The leprechauns, or possibly the meerkats, messed with Adam's computer yesterday so he is without internet until he can get it fixed
> 
> (Unless wifey lets him borrow her ipad)


She did, but i can't make the darned thing work, it hates me. 
We bought the computer to share, but because i'm often on it for about 27 hours a day, wifey bought the phoney thing for her to use the net and play her movies, games etc. So I can't really use it much, she'd kill me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And we're home. Bit of a disaster in our tropical aquarium. It looks like the heater failed, probably only a few says ago, but we have a lot of dead fish.
> 
> There's a tiny number of survivors. We have a spare heater in the roof and are hoping we can save them.


Sorry about your fish, Linda. 
Oddly, the same thing happened to us on returning home from a camping trip in the Massif.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Forgot to say, in the midst of the fish chaos, that I took daughter to the station and she's now safely back home in Southampton. Tomorrow she's heading to the county of Somerset to survey barn owls, so her first job tonight is to repack her bags!


Aaaar, Zummerzet, where I be comin from.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I really like you, Sabine. You always make me chuckle. I wish we didn't live so far apart, as I'd love to meet you in person.


I'd like to meet a lot of the people in here.
All of them, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Is Adam's computer giving him troubles?


Yup.
First, black screen so took off base of laptop, dusted and replaced. 
Power but hard drive malfunction. 
Twas a 5 day holiday so no repairs for a while.
Zak took it away for his cousin to deal with and while he was fiddling, accidentally fixed it! 
So back now. 
Hope you are well, Kathy.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd like to meet a lot of the people in here.
> All of them, actually.


Hi Adam, nice to have you back. I would like to meet everybody here too, it would be so much fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's a good thing Adam isn't here. Last time you posted a fluorescent graphic like this he said it gave him a head ache!


Yup.
And again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Yvonne.
> 
> True. Adam is not around.  Therefore, I decided to post one like it today.


But I read every post.
And first day back I have a headache. 
Thanks, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Yvonne G
> @JoesMum
> @Moozillion
> @Kristoff
> @johnandjade
> @Gillian Moore
> @Momof4
> @JSWallace
> @Laura1412
> @Big Charlie
> @ZEROPILOT
> @Tidgy's Dad ( who is absent )
> 
> 
> Hi folks ! ( I hope I forgot no one )
> 
> I think that you all miss Adam ( so do I ) and the continuation of Esio Trot.
> Not knowing that Adam would have problems with his PC, two weeks ago I wrote a little story, a fairy tale for you.
> *For you, for the CDR and for TFO. *
> I swear it was my own idea and I wrote it my own words, cause I`m a "writer" too.
> So I invite you to share the story or fable of The little tortoise ALICE who wants to a a bee.
> 
> Here it is. Have fun !
> 
> 
> *The TORTOISE Who Wanted to Be a Bee.
> *
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a tiny, young tortoise. Her name was Alice.
> 
> She had hatched in the wonderful month of May, when the grass was still so very green and the flowers bloomed and spread and grew, and the sun shone warmly every day.
> 
> Alice had a little burrow underneath the roots of a big, old oak tree where she lived. The burrow gave her shelter from the hot midday sun and the rain that sometimes poured down out of the heavens to water all the greenery and plants.
> 
> Every morning, when the sun came out, Alice awoke. She opened her eyes and the early sunbeams tickled her nose so that sometimes she had to sneeze. After sneezing, she rubbed her nose with her front legs and crawled out of her burrow, so that the warmth of the sun's rays could reach her shell, and after a little while they made her little body feel comfortably warm.
> 
> Her burrow under the old oak tree was in the middle of a wide green meadow. The little tortoise had to only crawl forwards just a little bit to have access to the delicious weeds and flowers that grew on her meadow.
> 
> 
> "What a wonderful life," Alice used to say before she started eating and she really loved to eat. She took a bit of a bite here and a bit of a bite there by slowly crawling forward.
> 
> One day, when she was just about to bite into a yummy looking clover blossom, she heard a strange noise from above.
> 
> It sounded like : Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Alice looked up and saw a wild bee just hovering above her. She had never seen a bee before so she was completely astonished. and asked, "Hello, my friend, what are you doing there and what's your name?"
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, was the only answer.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............the bee landed on the clover blossom.
> 
> "Can you speak?" asked Alice obstinately. The buzzing noise stopped.
> 
> "Yes, I can speak, but I am a busy bee and i have no time for idle chatter. I have to collect nectar and pollen for my hive."
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzz. The buzzing noise started again and the bee hovered over the clover blossom to collect the delicious nectar and pollen.
> 
> "You can fly!" said Alice, astonished and she felt a little bit envious to see the bee flying.
> 
> "All bees fly!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "I want to fly too!" .said Alice, feeling a trifle sad that she couldn't fly.
> 
> "Silliness! Tortoises don't fly! Ever!" Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> "Oh, but if I try hard and work out, too ?" asked Alice.
> 
> "It will never work. Tortoises don't fly! No way! B*ut now I *must go, I mean _fly '_cause I am a very busy bee."
> *
> Buuuuuuuz*zzzzzzzzzzzz...........The buzzing noise first got louder and then quieter and finally, the bee was gone.
> 
> 
> Alice was alone again. She felt a tiny teardrop running down her cheek, but she didn't want to cry.
> 
> "Oh, I want to be a bee!" she said as she rubbed the little teardrop from her eye.
> 
> "Why shouldn't torts fly?" she said to herself. " I saw how the bee did it. I shall try it myself."
> 
> She searched for and found a molehill and climbed up it to the summit so her little legs no longer touched the ground. Then she began to move her little legs backwards and forwards as fast as she could and for vocal support, she tried to make a buzzing sound, but it didn't really sound much like a bee.
> 
> "Biiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," was the noise that came out of Alice's beak.
> 
> Biiiiizzzzzzzz.........biizzzzzz...bizzz...biz..
> 
> Alice was forced to give up. She was extremely exhausted and her legs were aching from the effort.
> 
> "I.....will.... try.... it..... again.......tomorrow...." she said breathlessly as she crawled down from the molehill. And again she said to herself, "Oh, how I want to be a bee!"
> 
> 
> 
> A few months passed by.
> 
> Little Alice the tortoise had grown, but she had never been able to fly, though she tried hard at it every day.
> 
> She often watched the bees flying over her meadow, from one blossom to another, and she was getting more and more sad that she couldn't.
> 
> "Oh, I want so much to be a bee," she said every morning after she had awoken, but her dream of flying just wouldn't come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a mole came out of his cave on the molehill and watched Alice as she was once more attempting to fly.
> 
> "What are you doing there?" he asked her, blinking in the sun.
> 
> "I.... try........to..........fly," she replied out of breath.
> 
> "To fly?" Hahahaha!" The mole held his belly, he was laughing so much.
> 
> "To fly?" he repeated. " Hahahahaha, I've never seen a tortoise flying. Hahaha. What a good joke!.Flying!"
> 
> Alice stopped and crawled down the molehill. Tears were streaming down her cheeks.
> 
> "Why can't tortoises fly?" she asked, her voice breaking.
> 
> "Because you have no wings and are too heavy to fly." said the mole condescendingly and disappeared into the hole in the side of his molehill.
> 
> "I am too heavy to fly," said Alice to herself. "if i stop eating, I will become lighter and maybe then I could fly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that day on,,little Alice the tortoise lost her appetite and she stopped eating. She felt sad, weary and sick in mind and body. Even the sun shone no longer as warm as it had in May.
> 
> Autumn arrived. The days became shorter and the nights longer and the leaves began to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> One morning, sick little Alice the tortoise crawled out of her burrow. She was very hungry and felt very weak. She was looking out onto her meadow and observing the changes there.
> 
> Most of the flowers and blossoms were gone and the grass and the weeds had begun to turn brown and yellow.
> 
> Alice crawled forward, passing the last, shrunken dandelion flower, when she saw a bee lying in front of her there on the ground.
> 
> The bee looked sick and weak. There was no happy buzzing sound to be heard.
> 
> "Poor little bee! what has happened to you ? Why don't you fly?" asked Alice.
> 
> "I was a busy bee, but now is the time for me to go," said the bee in a weak voice.
> 
> "Pardon? What do you mean? What do you mean by 'time to go'?" inquired Alice curiously.
> 
> "Time for me to die," said the bee.
> 
> "Oh,no! You can't die! We live a very long time, or so I've always been told."
> 
> "Silly little tortoise! You can live for many years because you are a tortoise. But bees only live one summer long, that's the difference. Tortoises live long and bees can fly. okay?"
> 
> " I understand,...." said Alice, but what the bee said made her very sad.
> 
> "Go on, little tortoise, and live as long a life as most tortoises do. Think no more about flying. Make that promise to me."
> 
> Alice nodded." Yes, I promise. Goodbye, little busy bee."
> 
> Alice walked away thinking of the busy bee's words and suddenly she realized how hungry she was. She started eating and munching away at all that she could find on the meadow and after a while she felt strong and healthy again.
> 
> Alice the tortoise never saw the busy bee again, but from that day forth, she stopped thinking about flying and did what all tortoises do: eating and growing a little each day and she lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written by Sabine Lebensieg
> 27.08.2017


BRILLIANT ! ! ! 
I just love it, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm going to open aBud for you let's go ! Anything is possible!


It is in here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much, Linda.
> I will follow your advice and I`ll put little ALICE story on an own thread.
> Mayby some other TFO members would like it too.
> I have written many similar fairy tales or stories in the past, but this was the first I wrote in English.
> But I have to admit that I have had a lector: Adam. He read the story and corrected my faults ( mostly terms ).


There was really very little that needed correcting.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There was really very little that needed correcting.



Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i did have a cigarette today, only for the sake of joining my mate for a brake... and it did nothing for me, can't say i enjoyed not disliked it, i would say that's progress


Well done! 
It's a very,very hard thing to do.
I know. 
I've tried and failed. 
Often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We went to the Seattle Aquarium today- really great!  I can't post pictures until we're back home and I have access to my laptop, tho.


I'm so glad you got your holiday, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> It'll be time to switch to Email mode only in the next 24 hours.
> [email protected] Saturday night through Sunday night are going to be very interesting for myself, Kelly and Suki and a few hundred thousand fellow Floridians.
> It's coming directly at our area.
> Lovely.
> Another year, and I would have already moved away from here.
> Friggin' "sunshine state"!


Come to Morocco, my friend. 
I have been worried about my friends here for the last 11 days or so, fires, floods, hurricanes, oh dear. 
Hoping so much that everyone's come out the other side in one piece, without too much trauma or damage done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

StacieJ said:


> Praying for everyone on your coast and the rest of our beautiful state. We are getting everything packed away tomorrow. We are going to ride it out at home.


Hope everything is good with you, Stacie, and you rode out the storm safely.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm so glad you got your holiday, Bea.


WELCOME BACK, ADAM!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> We are like the number four top wind state


Hello, Jacqui ! 
Hope you had a super birthday.
Sorry I missed it, my computer was being naughty. 
Don't suppose there's any cake left ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning all. Sorry I have been absent for a bit, my 82 year old Mum has just had major spinal surgery so my time has been taken up with hospital visits. I have been watching the progress of Irma, I hope you are ok Ed and not sustained too much serious damage?
> 
> Linda, did you find the missing tetra?!
> John, I am in awe of your glass!
> Hello Sabine, I hope it's warmed up a bit in Germany, is wet and grim here!
> Hello all!


Hello, Jane! 

Lots of love to your mum.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I read every post.
> And first day back I have a headache.
> Thanks, Gillian.


Good evening Adam.

What about another headache *NOW?  *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Adam !
> 
> Glad you are back ! In which corner had you wibbled so long ????????


Drifting from corner to corner, you know how it is. 
Been out all over the New City and the big out of town electrical stores, and no one does DVD players anymore. Everyone here uses their computers or illegal phone downloads and USB sticks etc. There was only one for sale, and at 1,600 DH ( 160 dollars, or so) I ran away. 
Got the new colour cartridge for my printer though (guessed, so probably the wrong one) and had a nice afternoon with wifey in a bar. 
Checked on the little electrical shop round the corner and got a DVD player for a little less than $20. Teach me to leave my comfort zone. Though there's no guarantee and it probably won't work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam and welcome back! Missed you. And so did the two Olis.  Even Oli Kahn missed you, didn't he, @Bee62 . Hmmmmmm.
> 
> It seems that you didn't receive the pic, right? Sorry. Here it is gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam and Wifey.
> ​


No, I got the pic, but it wasn't our anniversary ?
Hi, Gillian, it's good to be back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How are you? How is Wifey? And Tidgy?
> 
> Hope you're all well.


I'm most splendiferous, thank you for asking.
wifey's happy and drunk, and Tidgy's still the boss round here and knows it.
And SPLAT's still at the friend's house, mainly hiding or eating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Adam! I am glad your computer gremlins have been banished (at least for a while)
> 
> I am just setting up the replacement Pixel C tablet that I have been sent by Google after its predecessor decided life wasn't worth living 2 months before the warranty expired. Fingers crossed this one behaves better.


Thank you. 
You were lucky with the two month bit. My warranty has long expired, but this computer is so important to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!  That really made me chuckle! Mind you, I didn't dream of Oli Kahn.
> 
> He was/is very hot-tempered (you might know). I think he was beginning a "war" with the a player.  Right @Tidgy's Dad ?


Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 217968
> 
> Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ) , Wifey, and Tidgy.​


*Blushes*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Adam, nice to have you back. I would like to meet everybody here too, it would be so much fun!


Bonkers! 
I met John. 
He's such a great guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WELCOME BACK, ADAM!!!!


Thank you, Bea, my friend! 
I've missed you all so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> What about another headache *NOW?  *


After a couple of bottles of red and some vodka, it'll come!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After a couple of bottles of red and some vodka, it'll come!


Why wait ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right! 
Finally caught up! 
Esio Trot, now.


----------



## Gillian M

at Cold Dark Room​This one won't give you a headache,@Tidgy's Dad ,will it? I hope not.
​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 217993
> 
> at Cold Dark Room​This one won't give you a headache,@Tidgy's Dad ,will it? I hope not.
> ​


No.
But Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cold now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> But Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Cold now.


True.  A headache or cold weather?  Choose (not _cheese_) one. I'd rather a headache.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True.  A headache or cold weather?  Choose (not _cheese_) one. I'd rather a headache.


Me too. 
Are you sure I can't have the cheese?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> Are you sure I can't have the cheese?


I am going to have to think about it. Know why? I have been eating so much cheese recently; I may not be able to spare a tiny bit of it for you....
YUMMY!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I am going to have to think about it. Know why? I have been eating so much cheese recently; I may not be able to spare a tiny bit of it for you....
> YUMMY!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Jacqui !
> Hope you had a super birthday.
> Sorry I missed it, my computer was being naughty.
> Don't suppose there's any cake left ?


 Was never any cake to start with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Was never any cake to start with.



Oh, well, at least I didn't miss anything. 
Hope you had a nice time, anyway.


----------



## johnandjade

so no beer turned into a few :/. it's not a failure, simply a step toward the goal. treat failure like success, and keep the eyes on the prize


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so no beer turned into a few :/. it's not a failure, simply a step toward the goal. treat failure like success, and keep the eyes on the prize


Yeah.
And no cigarettes ?
Hello, John, nice to speak to you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My new, massively cheap DVD player works! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And it actually has more features.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My new, massively cheap DVD player works!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And it actually has more features.



Well done DVD player ! You have to entertain Adam and wifey and don`t go out off order for the next 20 years !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
It`s good to see you here in the dark ( or not to see ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Well done DVD player ! You have to entertain Adam and wifey and don`t go out off order for the next 20 years !


I'll be happy if it lasts 4 months at that price!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

However, I have just found out I got the wrong Inkjet cartridge, but never mind, wifey has volunteered to exchange it tomorrow.
This means she wants gin.


----------



## johnandjade

busy again , almost tomorrow but finally ready to say enough


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

From his vast collection, it was not difficult for Mr Adam to find just the chelonian he wanted. He wanted one that weighed fifteen ounces (MwM) exactly on his kitchen scales, no more and no less. When he had got it, he put it on the kitchen table beside Alfie, and even he could hardly tell that one was bigger than the other. But it _was _biggJer. It was bigger by two ounces (MwM). This was Tortoise Number 2.
(You may have noticed that Tortoise Number 2; aka Jock Cousteau, was not of exactly the same species as Alfie. But Mr Adam was relying on Mrs wifey not noticing. )
(We will see.)



Page 32


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 218010
> View attachment 218011


Very good.
ENOUGH!


----------



## StacieJ

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope everything is good with you, Stacie, and you rode out the storm safely.


We came out the other side very lucky our power did not even go out. No damage to house.


----------



## StacieJ

Welcome back Mr. Adam. I missed you also!!!


----------



## JoesMum

StacieJ said:


> We came out the other side very lucky our power did not even go out. No damage to house.


I am very relieved and pleased to hear that.


----------



## JoesMum

Late night for me: I started watching a programme about Cameron Mackintosh, the theatre producer, on tv. It was really good, but I hadn't realised it was so long. I should probably have recorded it!

Oh well. Nos da everyone. Sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Late night for me: I started watching a programme about Cameron Mackintosh, the theatre producer, on tv. It was really good, but I hadn't realised it was so long. I should probably have recorded it!
> 
> Oh well. Nos da everyone. Sleep well


Nos da, Linda, sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here are my two current lead actors relaxing after their location 
shoot.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

And NO Bud ? Shame Shame


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And NO Bud ? Shame Shame


I wish, Gramps.
Can get it in the supermarket but not in any bars here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish, Gramps.
> Can get it in the supermarket but not in any bars here.


Oh my God ! No Bud in bars ! Shame Shame !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh my God ! No Bud in bars ! Shame Shame !!!!


Not my fault! 
You have to be lenient with me.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Late night for me: I started watching a programme about Cameron Mackintosh, the theatre producer, on tv. It was really good, but I hadn't realised it was so long. I should probably have recorded it!
> 
> Oh well. Nos da everyone. Sleep well


I started watching that too Linda but had to go to bed as need to be up early for work. Will watch the rest on catch up, I don't know why they put interesting programmes like that on so late?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here are my two current lead actors relaxing after their location
> shoot.
> View attachment 218019


Such bad habits your leading stars have


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> It`s good to see you here in the dark ( or not to see ).


Hello Sabine, sorry but missed you last night


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right!
> Finally caught up!
> Esio Trot, now.


Welcome back, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 218010
> View attachment 218011


Morning, John! She looks brand new. You really work too hard.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 217993
> 
> at Cold Dark Room​This one won't give you a headache,@Tidgy's Dad ,will it? I hope not.
> ​


Hi Gillian! I see you got some respite from the heat.  
How's Oli (the tort) these days?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> We went to the Seattle Aquarium today- really great!  I can't post pictures until we're back home and I have access to my laptop, tho.


Hi Bea, 
I must have missed this: what did you do about the cats and lovely Elsa and "Jackie"? Looking forward to the postcards.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! @JoesMum @Bee62 @Momof4 @Yvonne G and everyone else. 
It alternates between rain and sunshine here, but mostly, nearly always, there's something falling from the sky. 
We visited a sand sculpture festival on Sunday. I was surprised to learn (1) that there's nothing except sand and water that keeps the sculptures together (the secret is the high content of clay in the sand); (2) frequent Danish rainfall doesn't do any damage to the sculptures - they just absorb all the water and then slowly dry out the excess.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Lena, we are experiencing the frequent British rain so I have some sympathy. Northern European weather must come as a bit of a shock after Turkey! 

The secret to coping is a good coat (Goretex or similar) and never forgetting to take it with you.  Years ago we took the kids to Disney in Florida. It was very noticeable that the Brits were the ones who were suitably attired, and kept going regardless of how heavy the rain showers were  

I was defrosting the freezer in my garage yesterday and got trapped out there by a sudden heavy downpour. I had to wait it out or drown! Ten minutes later the sun was out again! Coat failure


----------



## JoesMum

Typing that I remembered that I need to run outside and plug my freezer back in as it's dry now. It's a small upright freezer. 

When it's dry, the antique fridge freezer next to it will be emptied into it and the fridge in the house so I can clean that. We keep expecting this one to breakdown, but it soldiers on. Now the kids have mostly left home, I don't really need both any more, but it is handy at Christmas and for cold beers and and other drinks in summer. 

Finally the house fridge, which only has an ice box will be done. My annual (ish - goes longer if the freezer hasn't iced up too badly) thorough clean out of all three. 

The sun is out and it's a beautiful autumnal morning. I love this weather. It reminds me of walking to school. There's a smell in the air that you can't quite describe; it's very fresh and clean and promising it will warm up, but not too much, later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I feel like I won the lottery.
Against "curfew" rules, at ab9ut 3am I went out into the darkness with my truck and four, empty gas cans looking for fuel.
Many,many other people had the same idea.
We all seemed to pull into every gas station together. Only to pull back out with nothing.
I'd wasted 1/4 of what I had and had found nothing. So I was headed back home.
Just for the Hell of it, I checked out a Shell station that everyone had passed earlier. Myself included. The lights were off. But there were no red bags on the handles. No tape or zip ties. So I inserted my credit card and BINGO! $65 WORTH of gas. No lines. The whole place to myself.
So, since I'm on generator power thanks to Irma....I'll need gas every other day.
Maybe this place can be my little early morning secret?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel like I won the lottery.
> Against "curfew" rules, at ab9ut 3am I went out into the darkness with my truck and four, empty gas cans looking for fuel.
> Many,many other people had the same idea.
> We all seemed to pull into every gas station together. Only to pull back out with nothing.
> I'd wasted 1/4 of what I had and had found nothing. So I was headed back home.
> Just for the Hell of it, I checked out a Shell station that everyone had passed earlier. Myself included. The lights were off. But there were no red bags on the handles. No tape or zip ties. So I inserted my credit card and BINGO! $65 WORTH of gas. No lines. The whole place to myself.
> So, since I'm on generator power thanks to Irma....I'll need gas every other day.
> Maybe this place can be my little early morning secret?


Oh well done, Ed. That's a handy find


----------



## JoesMum

I just replaced the blade on our lawnmower for the first time in history. 

It's amazing what a difference it's made. Maybe I shouldn't leave it 16 years before doing it again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I started watching that too Linda but had to go to bed as need to be up early for work. Will watch the rest on catch up, I don't know why they put interesting programmes like that on so late?


Prime time is for soaps, reality shows and sitcoms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Such bad habits your leading stars have


They do. 
They were gambling later on and eating pizza.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Welcome back, Adam!


I thank you! 
And I am most delighted you are back with us, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! @JoesMum @Bee62 @Momof4 @Yvonne G and everyone else.
> It alternates between rain and sunshine here, but mostly, nearly always, there's something falling from the sky.
> We visited a sand sculpture festival on Sunday. I was surprised to learn (1) that there's nothing except sand and water that keeps the sculptures together (the secret is the high content of clay in the sand); (2) frequent Danish rainfall doesn't do any damage to the sculptures - they just absorb all the water and then slowly dry out the excess.
> View attachment 218030
> 
> View attachment 218031
> 
> View attachment 218032


Good afternoon! 
I love sand sculptures. 
I worked for two days at a sand sculpture thingy in Weston-Super-Mare on the English coast, just moving sand and packing down. 
They say nothing except sand and water, but I Know they actually use a spray, at least in Weston, perhaps there wasn't enough clay there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Lena, we are experiencing the frequent British rain so I have some sympathy. Northern European weather must come as a bit of a shock after Turkey!
> 
> The secret to coping is a good coat (Goretex or similar) and never forgetting to take it with you.  Years ago we took the kids to Disney in Florida. It was very noticeable that the Brits were the ones who were suitably attired, and kept going regardless of how heavy the rain showers were
> 
> I was defrosting the freezer in my garage yesterday and got trapped out there by a sudden heavy downpour. I had to wait it out or drown! Ten minutes later the sun was out again! Coat failure


Good afternoon, Linda. 
What's a coat ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feel like I won the lottery.
> Against "curfew" rules, at ab9ut 3am I went out into the darkness with my truck and four, empty gas cans looking for fuel.
> Many,many other people had the same idea.
> We all seemed to pull into every gas station together. Only to pull back out with nothing.
> I'd wasted 1/4 of what I had and had found nothing. So I was headed back home.
> Just for the Hell of it, I checked out a Shell station that everyone had passed earlier. Myself included. The lights were off. But there were no red bags on the handles. No tape or zip ties. So I inserted my credit card and BINGO! $65 WORTH of gas. No lines. The whole place to myself.
> So, since I'm on generator power thanks to Irma....I'll need gas every other day.
> Maybe this place can be my little early morning secret?


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Result! 
Hi, Ed.
Glad to see you're coping.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just replaced the blade on our lawnmower for the first time in history.
> 
> It's amazing what a difference it's made. Maybe I shouldn't leave it 16 years before doing it again?


Personally, I would leave it 16 years before mowing the grass again.
Buy a sulcata ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> It`s good to see you here in the dark ( or not to see ).


Good afternoon Sabine. Still cold back in Germany?

If so, I'll send you a couple of degrees C if you like: temperature here is almost 40 degrees C!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hi Gillian! I see you got some respite from the heat.
> How's Oli (the tort) these days?



Hi Lena, nice to see you around and hope you are well.

Oli (the tort, of course), is fine though he is getting restless from the heatwave.


----------



## Gillian M

Good afternoon everyone at CDR.




It's _that _hot here!​Is it as hot back in Fes, @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon everyone at CDR.
> 
> View attachment 218035
> 
> 
> It's _that _hot here!​Is it as hot back in Fes, @Tidgy's Dad ?


Good afternoon, Gillian.
It's 38°C at the moment, not bad at all.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> busy again , almost tomorrow but finally ready to say enough
> View attachment 218007
> View attachment 218008
> View attachment 218009



New car ?
But the steering wheel is on the wrong side !!!!!

Busy boy, John. Have a nice day !


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> It`s good to see you here in the dark ( or not to see ).



Sorry, I have to quote myself because the idea flashed trough my head 

To see or not to see, that is the question....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I have to quote myself because the idea flashed trough my head
> 
> To see or not to see, that is the question....


No.
Surely it's to Bee or not to Bee ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 218012
> 
> 
> 
> From his vast collection, it was not difficult for Mr Adam to find just the chelonian he wanted. He wanted one that weighed fifteen ounces (MwM) exactly on his kitchen scales, no more and no less. When he had got it, he put it on the kitchen table beside Alfie, and even he could hardly tell that one was bigger than the other. But it _was _biggJer. It was bigger by two ounces (MwM). This was Tortoise Number 2.
> (You may have noticed that Tortoise Number 2; aka Jock Cousteau, was not of exactly the same species as Alfie. But Mr Adam was relying on Mrs wifey not noticing. )
> (We will see.)
> 
> 
> 
> Page 32



Soooooooooooooooo great !
I have to chuckle and grin !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Soooooooooooooooo great !
> I have to chuckle and grin !


Thank you.
I was very pleased with that photo. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Surely it's to Bee or not to Bee ?



That could also be possible.
Yes, today it is to Bee ! Here I am ( rock you like a hurricane .... )

Good afternoon Adam. I hope you`re feeling good.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> It's 38°C at the moment, not bad at all.


Do you people move from home when it's that hot? We are always cautioned not to, unless by car/bus. 

It reminds me of snow; when we get stuck at home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That could also be possible.
> Yes, today it is to Bee ! Here I am ( rock you like a hurricane .... )
> 
> Good afternoon Adam. I hope you`re feeling good.


Pretty good, yes. 
Slight hangover.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you people move from home when it's that hot? We are always cautioned not to, unless by car/bus.
> 
> It reminds me of snow; when we get stuck at home.


We don't get that sort of governmental nanny-state nonsense. 
Some people go to the the coast for slightly cooler conditions, but most sit it out, many sleep much of the day in the coolest part of the house.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They say nothing except sand and water, but I Know they actually use a spray, at least in Weston, perhaps there wasn't enough clay there.


I lived in Weston... surely there's enough clay in that mud in the bay to not need additives!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> What's a coat ?


The thing you left behind in the UK


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! @JoesMum @Bee62 @Momof4 @Yvonne G and everyone else.
> It alternates between rain and sunshine here, but mostly, nearly always, there's something falling from the sky.
> We visited a sand sculpture festival on Sunday. I was surprised to learn (1) that there's nothing except sand and water that keeps the sculptures together (the secret is the high content of clay in the sand); (2) frequent Danish rainfall doesn't do any damage to the sculptures - they just absorb all the water and then slowly dry out the excess.
> View attachment 218030
> 
> View attachment 218031
> 
> View attachment 218032



Wow, these scultures are beautiful and amazing. Thank you for the pics.
There is always something falling from the sky in Denmark ??? 
Hopefully it is rain and no pee ....... or an airoplane...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I lived in Weston... surely there's enough clay in that mud in the bay to not need additives!


Good point! 
Well made.
But I think the sand at the top of the beach before the several hundred metres of mud is pretty sandy. 
I dunno, but they definitely sprayed it but said they didn't.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't get that sort of governmental nanny-state nonsense.
> Some people go to the the coast for slightly cooler conditions, but most sit it out, many sleep much of the day in the coolest part of the house.


I do not move till about 6pm. Sun strokes are frightening. "Better be safe than sorry."

Unfortunately, the Gulf of Aqaba is twice as hot Amman. It is nice and warm down there, in Winter, when it's freezing cold in Amman.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The thing you left behind in the UK


We actually left a load of coats and some woolies behind in a hotel in Paris.
We went on holiday there for a fortnight before going to Fes for the first time, knew we wouldn't go back to the UK, so dumped the stuff, my darling Harrod's overcoat included! Someone got some decent wifey garments, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow, these scultures are beautiful and amazing. Thank you for the pics.
> There is always something falling from the sky in Denmark ???
> Hopefully it is rain and no pee ....... or an airoplane...


According to Hans Christian Andersen it rains dead birds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I do not move till about 6pm. Sun strokes are frightening. "Better be safe than sorry."
> 
> Unfortunately, the Gulf of Aqaba is twice as hot Amman. It is nice and warm down there, in Winter, when it's freezing cold in Amman.


I wear a hat. 
I am going to hibernate this year, i will keep the Roommates informed as to my progress.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wear a hat.
> I am going to hibernate this year, i will keep the Roommates informed as to my progress.


I tried wearing a cap, but it annoyed me.  So I decided not to move till the sun stops striking like "mad."  Know what I mean? 

Oh, please do not hibernate. We'll miss you here, and so will the _TWO OLIs. _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I tried wearing a cap, but it annoyed me.  So I decided not to move till the sun stops striking like "mad."  Know what I mean?
> 
> Oh, please do not hibernate. We'll miss you here, and so will the _TWO OLIs. _


Sorry, I meant brumate, of course. 
Don't wear a cap, they're horrid. 
Something like this is much cooler in both senses of the word.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I meant brumate, of course.
> Don't wear a cap, they're horrid.
> Something like this is much cooler in both senses of the word.
> View attachment 218038


What a nice pic Adam.  GOD bless.

Some people here carry umbrellas. Don't like the idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What a nice pic Adam.  GOD bless.
> 
> Some people here carry umbrellas. Don't like the idea.


I have several umbrellas, but on the rare occasion it rains here it's usually windy, so the umbrellas don't get used much. 
Sorry, I posted my winter hat, I meant to post this:


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have several umbrellas, but on the rare occasion it rains here it's usually windy, so the umbrellas don't get used much.
> Sorry, I posted my winter hat, I meant to post this:
> View attachment 218039


Was wondering after I posted my alert.

OK that sounds reasonable. What's that patch doing?  Hope it's just there for "fun" so as to say.  Or have you not eaten _cheese_ for long? 

Help yourself please, Adam and everyone else at CDR.



​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Was wondering after I posted my alert.
> 
> OK that sounds reasonable. What's that patch doing?  Hope it's just there for "fun" so as to say.  Or have you not eaten _cheese_ for long?
> 
> Help yourself please, Adam and everyone else at CDR.
> View attachment 218040
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks, Gillian.
Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!
The cuttlefish bone is just for a nibble if I feel like a bit of extra calcium. 
Obviously.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian.
> Yuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!
> The cuttlefish bone is just for a nibble if I feel like a bit of extra calcium.
> Obviously.


Hope you like it, Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

for @Tidgy's Dad .​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I do like it. 
I ate the mouse in a burger with some cheese. 
Delicious.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do like it.
> I ate the mouse in a burger with some cheese.
> Delicious.


UGH!  The mouse in a burger!! How about a tort in a burger. Just remembered that "camel burgers" are now available in the region. However, I have not yet tried them. Have you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> UGH!  The mouse in a burger!! How about a tort in a burger. Just remembered that "camel burgers" are now available in the region. However, I have not yet tried them. Have you?


Yes.
I rather like camel burgers. 
And we sometimes buy camel meat to cook in various other ways, too. 
It's quite lovely.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> I rather like camel burgers.
> And we sometimes buy camel meat to cook in various other ways, too.
> It's quite lovely.


Really? That seems to be encouraging. Might try them (camel burgers).

Thanks the info, Adam.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bea,
> I must have missed this: what did you do about the cats and lovely Elsa and "Jackie"? Looking forward to the postcards.


Friends are house sitting for us. They love our critters and are very diligent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Friends are house sitting for us. They love our critters and are very diligent!


Good afternoon, Bea


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wow, these scultures are beautiful and amazing. Thank you for the pics.
> There is always something falling from the sky in Denmark ???
> Hopefully it is rain and no pee ....... or an airoplane...





Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to Hans Christian Andersen it rains dead birds.


Come to think about it, it could be pee. Lots of seagulls and pigeons around. Most of them seem pretty alive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Come to think about it, it could be pee. Lots of seagulls and pigeons around. Most of them seem pretty alive.


haha. 
I think it's when it gets freezy in the winter they drop dead from the cold. 
or something.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roommates hope everyone is well n doin great iv got a new addition to the family meet my beardie sid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roommates hope everyone is well n doin great iv got a new addition to the family meet my beardie sid


WoW! 
and WOW! 
I love Sid already.


----------



## Kristoff

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roommates hope everyone is well n doin great iv got a new addition to the family meet my beardie sid


He's gorgeous. Looks so proud - and has every right to be.


----------



## Laura1412

Kristoff said:


> He's gorgeous. Looks so proud - and has every right to be.


Thanks iv had him coz the person who ad him dint have time for him n neglected him a lot so I took him in n am just learning what his needs are iv made loads of changes o his viv for the better


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WoW!
> and WOW!
> I love Sid already.


Thanks adam he's a character he's still settling into his new place n changes but he's doin ok eating great n active so all good


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks adam he's a character he's still settling into his new place n changes but he's doin ok eating great n active so all good


Hi Laura. 

I love Sid  He's gorgeous


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura.
> 
> I love Sid  He's gorgeous


Thanks Linda hope U r well and keeping ok


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at Cold Dark Room.​


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! was in a new branch today..





coo's !!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! was in a new branch today..
> View attachment 218075
> View attachment 218076
> 
> 
> 
> coo's !!


Highland Coos  Proper Scottish Moos


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wear a hat.
> I am going to hibernate this year, i will keep the Roommates informed as to my progress.



Good evening Adam.
You know sometimes torts hibernate when it is too hot !
Or is it a summer brumation ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Was wondering after I posted my alert.
> 
> OK that sounds reasonable. What's that patch doing?  Hope it's just there for "fun" so as to say.  Or have you not eaten _cheese_ for long?
> 
> Help yourself please, Adam and everyone else at CDR.
> View attachment 218040
> 
> 
> ​





johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! was in a new branch today..
> View attachment 218075
> View attachment 218076
> 
> 
> 
> coo's !!



Coo`s ? I think they are Scottish Highland Cattles. I like these shaggy gentle cows.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roommates hope everyone is well n doin great iv got a new addition to the family meet my beardie sid



Hi Laura, I like Sid. Is he tame ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I meant brumate, of course.
> Don't wear a cap, they're horrid.
> Something like this is much cooler in both senses of the word.
> View attachment 218038



Adam the bear hunter ! Or was it a racoon that you wear on your head ????


----------



## Bee62

Heeellloooo ! Someone here in the dark ?
I can`t see you ! Have all disappeared ?

What is a chat rooum without people who chat ?

Booooriiing !


----------



## Bee62

Hmmmm ..... I can try to answer myself.
So I will have a question and an answer !
That`ll be a chat ! Nice !
Now I am happy ! I found the solution of my problems.
But what should I ask myself ??????
I know all about me, so what should I ask ???

Have you had a nice day, Sabine ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm ..... I can try to answer myself.
> So I will have a question and an answer !
> That`ll be a chat ! Nice !
> Now I am happy ! I found the solution of my problems.
> But what should I ask myself ??????
> I know all about me, so what should I ask ???
> 
> Have you had a nice day, Sabine ?



Mostly. But the weather has annoyed me. 10 minutes sun and suddenly 20 minutes rain.
April weather in September. Who wants that ?
No one.


----------



## Bee62

It is very exhausting to lead a monologue....
Next question, otherwise it`ll be no chat any longer.

What is your famous singer ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> It is very exhausting to lead a monologue....
> Next question, otherwise it`ll be no chat any longer.
> 
> What is your famous singer ?



It is John Denver. Unfortenately he is dead, but I love his songs. He was a country boy that had become a star. But being a star lately kills him ....
But his music lives forever.
I saw John Denver in a live concert in Berlin in 1980. It was a great show and an impressive
experience too.
I love his songs.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks adam he's a character he's still settling into his new place n changes but he's doin ok eating great n active so all good


Please keep us informed as to his progress.
A picture a day would be good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! was in a new branch today..
> View attachment 218075
> View attachment 218076
> 
> 
> 
> coo's !!


Mooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> You know sometimes torts hibernate when it is too hot !
> Or is it a summer brumation ?


Aestivation. 
Yes, many Moroccans do this as well.


----------



## Bee62

This song is my one and only favorite. Please listen to the words.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam the bear hunter ! Or was it a racoon that you wear on your head ????


Actually wifey's mushroom hat.


----------



## Bee62

Hmmm, seems I have to close the chat with me. 
Time to go to sleep.

Good night Sabine ......


Good night .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam took Tortoise Number 2, Jock Cousteau, out on to the balcony and gripped it in the claws of his tortoise-catcher. Then he lowered it on to Mrs wifey's balcony, right beside a nice fresh lettuce. 
Tortoise Number 2, Jock Cousteau, had never eaten tender juicy lettuce leaves before. It had only had thick old cabbage leaves in the pet shop and nothing in Mr Adam's apartment as the tortoises had manged everything before Jock had got to it, so he was starving, though he really needed some nice protein like salmon or jellyfish , to be eaten in the water as he couldn't really eat on dry ground. However, Jock loved the lettuce and started chomping away with great gusto. 







There followed a rather nervous two hours' wait for Mrs wifey to return from work.
Would she see any difference between the new 'tortoise' and Alfie? It was going to be a tense moment. 



Page 33


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, seems I have to close the chat with me.
> Time to go to sleep.
> 
> Good night Sabine ......
> 
> 
> Good night .....


Sorry, Sabine. 
Nighty night, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I really need some sleep.
Feeling a bit icky. 
Night night, Roommates, How will Mrs wifey react tomorrow ?


----------



## Moozillion

Greetings, all.
Just got home after flying back from Seattle- all day journey. We're both exhausted.
Our friends took FABULOUS care of our animals, as always.  I've picked up some 'thank you' presents for them, paid for from the cats' allowances!
Too tired to read and get caught up right now. 
Shall see you all anon.
hugs from Bea

PS Hubby took all the photos, so I have to wait until he's cropped and edited them to his satisfaction, then he'll email them to me so I can post them.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hi Laura, I like Sid. Is he tame ?


Yes Sabine very he loves to be with u and sit with u  r u ok


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please keep us informed as to his progress.
> A picture a day would be good.


Ok adam I will upload


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Coo`s ? I think they are Scottish Highland Cattles. I like these shaggy gentle cows.


They are Highland Cows or Cattle as you say Sabine. 

However, in Scots' dialect, cows are called coos  Coo is a noise made by doves and pigeons in the rest of the UK 

Grammatical point: Cattle is a plural noun so you never add an S to it. Highland Cattle means more than one Highland Cow. It is perfectly correct to use cows, or in this case coos, too. 

Random point: Sheep and Deer are both plural and singular nouns, so they never have S added to them either


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It has been a very windy and stormy night. Winds in the region of 75mph/120kph. 

I suspect I have rather a lot of windfall apples to pick up today!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I really need some sleep.
> Feeling a bit icky.
> Night night, Roommates, How will Mrs wifey react tomorrow ?


Hi Adam.

Sorry to hear that, and hope you are now better.

So......how did Wifey react? hmmmm, I wonder.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.​


----------



## JoesMum

Oops 
French kick up stink over American supermarket's clueless cheese map


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Yes Sabine very he loves to be with u and sit with u  r u ok



Hi Laura, I am o.k. Thank you for asking me. I hope you are too.
Sid is sooooo cute ! A tame little dragon ! I love these creatures and I`ve read that they really love to interact with people.
By the name "Sid" I always think of "Ice Age" and the Sid there.
Please show us more pictures of your Sid.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Laura, I am o.k. Thank you for asking me. I hope you are too.
> Sid is sooooo cute ! A tame little dragon ! I love these creatures and I`ve read that they really love to interact with people.
> By the name "Sid" I always think of "Ice Age" and the Sid there.
> Please show us more pictures of your Sid.


Hello Sabine. Hope you are well.

We're "stuck" at home due to the heat wave.  Do you still need some degrees C or have you changed your mind? Please let me know.


----------



## Gillian M

​@Bee62 ; Oli Kahn is at CDR to say "hi" to you and the rest of the people here. Hope he's welcome, @Tidgy's Dad .


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> They are Highland Cows or Cattle as you say Sabine.
> 
> However, in Scots' dialect, cows are called coos  Coo is a noise made by doves and pigeons in the rest of the UK
> 
> Grammatical point: Cattle is a plural noun so you never add an S to it. Highland Cattle means more than one Highland Cow. It is perfectly correct to use cows, or in this case coos, too.
> 
> Random point: Sheep and Deer are both plural and singular nouns, so they never have S added to them either



Thank you Linda ! I will never write again cattle with an extra "s". Learning by doing is simply the best !
Highland cattle are very often too see on meadows in Germany. Although they have impressive horns they are most friendly.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hi Laura, I am o.k. Thank you for asking me. I hope you are too.
> Sid is sooooo cute ! A tame little dragon ! I love these creatures and I`ve read that they really love to interact with people.
> By the name "Sid" I always think of "Ice Age" and the Sid there.
> Please show us more pictures of your Sid.


He does love me to pik him up n stroke his head and back he also eats out my hand too bless him my elvis is a little un sure of him yet but he does nt hurt him n Clyde is happy eating n basking he don't like any nonesense


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218127
> 
> 
> all at CDR.​



Thank you Gillian !


----------



## Laura1412

There is sid basking today


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian !


Most welcome, Sabine.

How is the weather back there? Hope it's a little warmer than it was a couple of days ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, all.
> Just got home after flying back from Seattle- all day journey. We're both exhausted.
> Our friends took FABULOUS care of our animals, as always.  I've picked up some 'thank you' presents for them, paid for from the cats' allowances!
> Too tired to read and get caught up right now.
> Shall see you all anon.
> hugs from Bea
> 
> PS Hubby took all the photos, so I have to wait until he's cropped and edited them to his satisfaction, then he'll email them to me so I can post them.


Hope you had a nice time and that hubby feels better with his batteries recharged. 
Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> There is sid basking today


Nice pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Sabine. Hope you are well.
> 
> We're "stuck" at home due to the heat wave.  Do you still need some degrees C or have you changed your mind? Please let me know.



Hello Gillian, please send degrees C as much as you like. The last night temps dropped to 10 C and actually it is 18 C.
It is windy, rainy and stormy with short breaks of sunshine. Weather has gone crazy !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you had a nice time and that hubby feels better with his batteries recharged.
> Looking forward to the photos.


Good afternoon Adam. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian, please send degrees C as much as you like. The last night temps dropped to 10 C and actually it is 18 C.
> It is windy, rainy and stormy with short breaks of sunshine. Weather has gone crazy !


Goodness! That cold?!

OK, you'll receive the degrees C in a couple of minutes. Hope they'll help.

We are melting here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It has been a very windy and stormy night. Winds in the region of 75mph/120kph.
> 
> I suspect I have rather a lot of windfall apples to pick up today!


Good morning, Linda. 
Another beautiful day here.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> He does love me to pik him up n stroke his head and back he also eats out my hand too bless him my elvis is a little un sure of him yet but he does nt hurt him n Clyde is happy eating n basking he don't like any nonesense



Cuddly reptile your Sid. When he sees you, does he wants to get to you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Sorry to hear that, and hope you are now better.
> 
> So......how did Wifey react? hmmmm, I wonder.


We will see soon.
Good afternoon, Gillian. 
I'm better this morn, lesson in an hour.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218132
> ​@Bee62 ; Oli Kahn is at CDR to say "hi" to you and the rest of the people here. Hope he's welcome, @Tidgy's Dad .



All are welcome as to speak with Adams words....
Say "hi" back to Oli Kahn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oops
> French kick up stink over American supermarket's clueless cheese map
> View attachment 218129


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness! That cold?!
> 
> OK, you'll receive the degrees C in a couple of minutes. Hope they'll help.
> 
> We are melting here.



I send you some "cold" back. I hope it`ll cool your weather down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218132
> ​@Bee62 ; Oli Kahn is at CDR to say "hi" to you and the rest of the people here. Hope he's welcome, @Tidgy's Dad .


Yes, he's most welcome.. 
Perhaps he can help try to find the One-Legged Pirate who is still missing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> There is sid basking today


Lovely! 
Good morning, Sid.
Good morning, Laura.
Good morning, Clyde.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All are welcome as to speak with Adams words....
> Say "hi" back to Oli Kahn.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
My words today are petrichor and omnishambles.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, he's most welcome..
> Perhaps he can help try to find the One-Legged Pirate who is still missing.



He can play soccer with the penguins ! They can use a hedgehonk for the ball. Oli with his thick keeper gloves won`t be hurt.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> My words today are petrichor and omnishambles.



PARDON ?????


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He can play soccer with the penguins ! They can use a hedgehonk for the ball. Oli with his thick keeper gloves won`t be hurt.


He did enter our Cold Dark Room football competition. I can't remember who won.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> PARDON ?????


Petrichor is the smell of the earth when it rains after a dry spell. 
Omnishambles means a total disaster.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Petrichor is the smell of the earth when it rains after a dry spell.
> Omnishambles means a total disaster.



Okay ...
P.. I like
O... I don`t  I am my own total disaster ...


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Omnishambles means a total disaster.


This is disaster in terms of chaotically getting nothing done rather than disaster in terms of death and destruction. 

A shambles is a "state of disorder"... a complete muddle. 

Omnishambles is a bigger version - like our government's attempts to save face over Brexit (sorry, I won't mention political events again)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This is disaster in terms of chaotically getting nothing done rather than disaster in terms of death and destruction.
> 
> A shambles is a "state of disorder"... a complete muddle.
> 
> Omnishambles is a bigger version - like our government's attempts to save face over Brexit (sorry, I won't mention political events again)


Indeed. 
First used in the rather marvelous political comedy, "The Thick of It".


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Cuddly reptile your Sid. When he sees you, does he wants to get to you ?


Yes he starts jumpin up the Glass doors


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Good morning, Sid.
> Good morning, Laura.
> Good morning, Clyde.


Good afternoon adam n wifey n tidgy  hope u are all well my gang is chilling today clyde basking sid sleeping and elvis sleeping


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon adam n wifey n tidgy  hope u are all well my gang is chilling today clyde basking sid sleeping and elvis sleeping


Sid is such a poser ... and he knows it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon adam n wifey n tidgy  hope u are all well my gang is chilling today clyde basking sid sleeping and elvis sleeping


Very relaxed lot, it seems. 
wifey is not sleeping for a change, she has a lesson in a minute. 
Tidgy is tap dancing.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is tap dancing.


As long as she doesn't fall in the sink


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> As long as she doesn't fall in the sink


I think Jock Cousteau would be a candidate for the sink. Picture of him swimming will be appearing soon.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very relaxed lot, it seems.
> wifey is not sleeping for a change, she has a lesson in a minute.
> Tidgy is tap dancing.


Bless tidgy


----------



## Yvonne G

Your wife is a very good sport!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Your wife is a very good sport!


wifey is one of a kind.
I am extremely lucky to have her, without her I am nothing.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! meerkats in the phone 

today,



tomorrow i may manage to clap one, or a 'cow pat'


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Your wife is a very good sport!



wifey truly is a gem, as are you mrs G


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! meerkats in the phone
> 
> today,
> View attachment 218159
> 
> 
> tomorrow i may manage to clap one, or a 'cow pat'


Good evening, John. 
I can't help but think 'beefburger.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Out on to her balcony swept Mys wifey.
"Alfie, my darling!" she cried out. "Mummy's back! Have you missed me?" 
Mr Adam, peering over his own balcony, but well hidden between two huge potted plants, held his breath.
The new 'tortoise' was still chomping away at the lettuce. 



Page 34


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Good morning, Sid.
> Good morning, Laura.
> Good morning, Clyde.


Goodmorning Mr. Bud 
See you tonight !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Goodmorning Mr. Bud
> See you tonight !!


I'm drinking wine. 
Enjoy your slurp tonight, Gramps.


----------



## Killerrookie

I'm just going to lurk here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I'm just going to lurk here.


Lurking's good.
Lurk lurk.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm drinking wine.
> Enjoy your slurp tonight, Gramps.


I will have a can of fosters tonight whilst watching my football match on to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I will have a can of fosters tonight whilst watching my football match on to


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
Hope you enjoy the footie. 
Leeds this season are unbeaten and top of the league!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> Hope you enjoy the footie.
> Leeds this season are unbeaten and top of the league!


Yes Leeds playing very well adam I hope we better then Saturday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes Leeds playing very well adam I hope we better then Saturday


Yes, Saturday a bit of a nightmare, best forgotten.


----------



## Killerrookie

Today has been awesome. I hand fed my Uromastyx.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Today has been awesome. I hand fed my Uromastyx.


How wonderful ! 
I hand fed wifey.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, he's most welcome..
> Perhaps he can help try to find the One-Legged Pirate who is still missing.


Good evening Adam.

Will have to ask him for this favour. Don't want him to lose his temper. You know how hot-tempered he is.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Laura1412 said:


> I will have a can of fosters tonight whilst watching my football match on to


Shame Shame No Bud !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I send you some "cold" back. I hope it`ll cool your weather down.


Good evening Sabine. 

Hope you received some warmth. 

Personally, I do not want cold weather......brrrrr, just at the thought of it. You cannot imagine how much I dislike Winter, rain, snow, and the rest. @Tidgy's Dad knows that don't you Adam? brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> All are welcome as to speak with Adams words....
> Say "hi" back to Oli Kahn.


"Hi Sabine" from Oli Kahn.

Unfortunately Oli (my beloved tort) is in deep sleep.So he won't be able to say "hi" to you today. Apologies. Tomorrow morning he will, OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Will have to ask him for this favour. Don't want him to lose his temper. You know how hot-tempered he is.


Indeed.
But he was quite matey with our Pirate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Hope you received some warmth.
> 
> Personally, I do not want cold weather......brrrrr, just at the thought of it. You cannot imagine how much I dislike Winter, rain, snow, and the rest. @Tidgy's Dad knows that don't you Adam? brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


I do.
And I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> But he was quite matey with our Pirate.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> But he was quite matey with our Pirate.


Really?  strange. He s not at all friendly with me.  Wonder why.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do.
> And I agree wholeheartedly.


Goodness.  Just thinking of the fact that Winter is relatively near, makes me cold while it's boiling hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Really?  strange. He s not at all friendly with me.  Wonder why.


They were both very, very drunk.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He did enter our Cold Dark Room football competition. I can't remember who won.


Oh come on Adam. I'm 100% sure Oli's side won. They are PROFESSIONALS.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They were both very, very drunk.


No wonder........

Oh well, he will pay for that. 

Wait and see.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Hope you received some warmth.
> 
> Personally, I do not want cold weather......brrrrr, just at the thought of it. You cannot imagine how much I dislike Winter, rain, snow, and the rest. @Tidgy's Dad knows that don't you Adam? brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


If you come to AZ you don't have cold and you can watch roses bloom on Christmas Day !!!! And if you should want snow it's 45 min away from Phx in the winter !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on Adam. I'm 100% sure Oli's side won. They are PROFESSIONALS.


Yes, but Oli is a bit older now, and he was drunk, and the Pirate was quite violent, and I cheated.
You know how it is.


----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you come to AZ you don't have cold and you can watch roses bloom on Christmas Day !!!! And if you should want snow it's 45 min away from Phx in the winter !!!


Hi Grandpa. Hope you are well.

No thank you. Don't want don't like Winter, rain, snow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but Oli is a bit older now, and he was drunk, and the Pirate was quite violent, and I cheated.
> You know how it is.


Why cheat, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why cheat, Adam?


To win of course. 
Yet I never win or cheat, really.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> To win of course.
> Yet I never win or cheat, really.






If that's the case, we are going to have to sit down at a "negotiating table" with Oli Kahn, The Pirate and perhaps even Oli (my tort) as well as Tidgy.  You know I do not like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218178
> 
> 
> If that's the case, we are going to have to sit down at a "negotiating table" with Oli Kahn, The Pirate and perhaps even Oli (my tort) as well as Tidgy.  You know I do not like that.


We haven't got a proper table. 
Montgomery, the giant armadillo, will have to suffice. 
And the Pirate's still missing. 
Tidgy refuses to enter the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We haven't got a proper table.
> Montgomery, the giant armadillo, will have to suffice.
> And the Pirate's still missing.
> Tidgy refuses to enter the Cold Dark Room.


I'll bring the table along with me. Oli (my tort) will be with me, obviously. He'll convince Tidgy to entre the Cold Dark Room. And if she's scared Oli will be there to protect her. (Isn't she his girlfriend)?  

Oli Kahn will be there. He confirmed.  Agreed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll bring the table along with me. Oli (my tort) will be with me, obviously. He'll convince Tidgy to entre the Cold Dark Room. And if she's scared Oli will be there to protect her. (Isn't she his girlfriend)?
> 
> Oli Kahn will be there. He confirmed.  Agreed?


No. 
Tidgy is not permitted to enter, even if she wanted to, Oli (the tort) also, it's too Cold and Dark and jellyfishy, they must stay in their dedicated enclosures. 
But I'll take the table.


----------



## Killerrookie

I love how yellow he gets in the sun.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 218179
> 
> I love how yellow he gets in the sun.


Hello! Nice to see you around.

Lovely pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 218179
> 
> I love how yellow he gets in the sun.


He's got a CDR rival in Sid, Laura's Bearded Dragon, now


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Hope you received some warmth.
> 
> Personally, I do not want cold weather......brrrrr, just at the thought of it. You cannot imagine how much I dislike Winter, rain, snow, and the rest. @Tidgy's Dad knows that don't you Adam? brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Good evening Gillian. Sorry that I have missed you or you still "on" ?
No, I`ll send you no cold weather, only some cool winds from here to refresh you.
Unfortunately the warmth you send has not arrived yet. Hopefully the warmth was not "returned to sender".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 218179
> 
> I love how yellow he gets in the sun.


Gorgeous! 
wifey's pretty much that colour.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
Is someone here ?


----------



## Bee62

Obviously not


----------



## Killerrookie

I think my girlfriend is upset with me.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> I think my girlfriend is upset with me.


Oh dear.  It's easily done ... what matters is talking ... or rather listening ... hear what she is actually saying. 

She may or may not be right. Compromises have to be reached. And if they can't be then you move on. I hope you two are able to sort this out.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I have a few compromises to reach here too. 

I am taking son back to University tomorrow. 

JoesDad heads to Mumbai, India on Sunday where he'll be working for the best part of three weeks. 

And the extended family, on both sides, are being a pain in the proverbial. Thank goodness they don't live on my doorstep so I can swear freely at home and then be nice as pie when I respond. Grrrrr!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I think my girlfriend is upset with me.


Oh, dear! 
Giving too much attention to your pets ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have a few compromises to reach here too.
> 
> I am taking son back to University tomorrow.
> 
> JoesDad heads to Mumbai, India on Sunday where he'll be working for the best part of three weeks.
> 
> And the extended family, on both sides, are being a pain in the proverbial. Thank goodness they don't live on my doorstep so I can swear freely at home and then be nice as pie when I respond. Grrrrr!


Good morning, Linda. 
Sometimes it's quite an advantage not having any family to speak of. 
Sometimes it's not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
Have a lovely day, everybody.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have a few compromises to reach here too.
> 
> I am taking son back to University tomorrow.
> 
> JoesDad heads to Mumbai, India on Sunday where he'll be working for the best part of three weeks.
> 
> And the extended family, on both sides, are being a pain in the proverbial. Thank goodness they don't live on my doorstep so I can swear freely at home and then be nice as pie when I respond. Grrrrr!


Good morning Linda u a lot happening at home at the mo hope u are keepin well


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Have a lovely day, everybody.


Good morning adam how r u today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning adam how r u today


Most splendiferous, thank you, Laura. 
And your good self ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendiferous, thank you, Laura.
> And your good self ?


Yes I'm ok just gave clydes soil a good wet this morning and he's out his hide no signs of upset after his sneezing encounter bless him so I'm on top of the world  what u think so u think he looks ok


----------



## Laura1412

There's sidleys daily pictures he slept in his new bed last night and he did nt get up till 9am  and now he's basking


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Laura. 

I'm doing well thank you 

Sid looks like a character and a half. So handsome and he knows it 

I hope Clyde and Elvis aren't too jealous


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes I'm ok just gave clydes soil a good wet this morning and he's out his hide no signs of upset after his sneezing encounter bless him so I'm on top of the world  what u think so u think he looks ok


Good morning, Clyde. 
Yes, he looks fine and dandy.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Laura.
> 
> I'm doing well thank you
> 
> Sid looks like a character and a half. So handsome and he knows it


Glad your ok Linda  
Sid is a star bless him he loves attention he was well happy snuggled down in his guinea pig bed last night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> There's sidleys daily pictures he slept in his new bed last night and he did nt get up till 9am  and now he's basking


Good morning, Sidley, you handsome devil!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Laura.
> 
> I'm doing well thank you
> 
> Sid looks like a character and a half. So handsome and he knows it
> 
> I hope Clyde and Elvis aren't too jealous


No Linda Clyde does his own thing a no nonse chap and elvis is happily sleeping and eating treats wen ever he sees me move


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> No Linda Clyde does his own thing a no nonse chap and elvis is happily sleeping and eating treats wen ever he sees me move


Elvis is probably secretly concocting a cunning plan to get closer to the heat lamps. Cats love them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Elvis is probably secretly concocting a cunning plan to get closer to the heat lamps. Cats love them


Me too. 
I often sleep in Tidgy's enclosure when it's cold.


----------



## Gillian M

Killerrookie said:


> I think my girlfriend is upset with me.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Sorry that I have missed you or you still "on" ?
> No, I`ll send you no cold weather, only some cool winds from here to refresh you.
> Unfortunately the warmth you send has not arrived yet. Hopefully the warmth was not "returned to sender".


Hi Sabine, how are you? Hope you are well and that it's warmer today. 

Sorry to know that you didn't receive the warmth I sent.  Know why? There's been a drop in temperature, here.  So we may need them. 

I'll keep you in mind, the next time there's a heatwave, OK?  That is of course if there is another one.


----------



## Gillian M

all at Cold Dark Room.​@Tidgy's Dad please do not say "That gave me a headache."  

Tell me, what of the negotiations we were supposed to start at CDR?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218208
> 
> 
> all at Cold Dark Room.​@Tidgy's Dad please do not say "That gave me a headache."
> 
> Tell me, what of the negotiations we were supposed to start at CDR?


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
Nope, no headache. 
Though it did make me feel a bit sick.


----------



## Gillian M

View attachment 218208


all at Cold Dark Room.​@Tidgy's Dad please do not say "That gave me a headache."  

Tell me, what of the negotiations we were supposed to start at CDR


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Nope, no headache.
> Though it did make me feel a bit sick.


Hello Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Why did it make you a bit (not very) sick?  

Adam, you didn't answer me as far as negotiations are concerned. We are ready here: Oli (my beloved tort, Oli Kahn and me of course). We're waiting for you to say: "Yes."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But Tidgy won't come into the CDR, the One-Legged Pirate is MIA , wifey's also AWOL and i feel a bit sick.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But Tidgy won't come into the CDR, the One-Legged Pirate is MIA , wifey's also AWOL and i feel a bit sick.


Adam, I am sure that you are only making excuses.  

I'll ask Oli Kahn to look for the Pirate before we move, and I'll convince Wifey to come, and I'll get Oli (my tort this time), to talk to his girlfriend. You are fine. You claim to be a bit sick. Why?  

Agreed?  Please do not say "NO" again.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad : 

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


So you are not planning to surrender, you do not want negotiations, what on earth is it that you want?  
Besides _cheese_, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So you are not planning to surrender, you do not want negotiations, what on earth is it that you want?
> Besides _cheese_, of course.


Presents.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, how are you? Hope you are well and that it's warmer today.
> 
> Sorry to know that you didn't receive the warmth I sent.  Know why? There's been a drop in temperature, here.  So we may need them.
> 
> I'll keep you in mind, the next time there's a heatwave, OK?  That is of course if there is another one.



Hello Gillian, it is getting colder and wetter every day in Germany.  Half an hour ago I "took" a nice cold rainy "shower" outside and I hate it ! Please send your warmth as soon as possible. I think Oliver Kahn would enjoy it too, or does he live on a nice Finca with swimming pool in Majorca ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello CDR !
Just pop in to say "Hello" to everyone. In a few minutes I want to drive to town and buy some food. For cats, for dogs, for tortoises, for chicken and something less for people .....


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Just popping in to say hi before heading off to get my annual 'flu jab done at the pharmacy. 

Son is having one too before he returns to university. 

For those overseas: our national health service only gives these free if you are elderly or have certain health conditions. Having suffered flu, I'd rather pay the £13 to have it... especially as I do so much in schools which are the germiest places imaginable!


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Giving too much attention to your pets ?


I talk about reptiles a lot and future plans. I wouldn't be surprised if she got tired of the conversations and my attention towards the animals.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> I talk about reptiles a lot and future plans. I wouldn't be surprised if she got tired of the conversations and my attention towards the animals.


Ah. I officially married JoesDad. In reality, I got him and Joe as a marry-one-get-one-free offer. It didn't take long for me to become as obsessed with Joe as he was.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello CDR !
> Just pop in to say "Hello" to everyone. In a few minutes I want to drive to town and buy some food. For cats, for dogs, for tortoises, for chicken and something less for people .....


Don't forget the cheese.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just popping in to say hi before heading off to get my annual 'flu jab done at the pharmacy.
> 
> Son is having one too before he returns to university.
> 
> For those overseas: our national health service only gives these free if you are elderly or have certain health conditions. Having suffered flu, I'd rather pay the £13 to have it... especially as I do so much in schools which are the germiest places imaginable!



I get a free one annually too. I think those not considered "seniors" have to pay for it, but the pharmacy gives them out every year. I wait to get mine until a little later in the season.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I get a free one annually too. I think those not considered "seniors" have to pay for it, but the pharmacy gives them out every year. I wait to get mine until a little later in the season.


I only got mine done so early because I wanted son to have it done. I can't trust him to go himself once he's over in Bristol  whereas if I book him in, pay for it and get mine done at the same time he has no excuse! 

He might be 6'6", but I'm still his Mum and in charge  

Back home now. Cup of tea and then off for a school governor meeting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"My my, Alfie, you do seem hungry today," Mrs wifey was saying. "It must be Mr Adam's magic words I've been whispering to you."
Mr Adam watched as Mrs wifey picked Jock up and stroked his shell. Then she fished Mr Adam's piece of paper out of her pocket, and holding the turtle very close to her face, she whispered, reading from the paper:
"ESIO TROT, ESIO TROT,
TEG REGGIB REGGIB!
EMOC NO, ESIO TROT,
WORG PU, FFUP PU, TOOHS PU!
GNIRPS PU, WOLB PU, LLEWS PU!
ERGOG! ELZZUG! FFUTS! PLUG!
TUP NO TAF, ESIO TROT, TUP NO TAF!
TEG NO, TEG NO! ELBBOG DOOF!"










Page 35


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> My words today are petrichor and omnishambles.


I LOOOOOVE petrichor!!!!!!! 
and omnishambles is INSPIRED!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOOVE petrichor!!!!!!!
> and omnishambles is INSPIRED!!!!!


Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, on route for OT at base, 13hr shift today! 

traffic,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, on route for OT at base, 13hr shift today!
> 
> traffic,
> View attachment 218228


Looks an absolute nightmare. 
And 13 hours is bonkers.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, on route for OT at base, 13hr shift today!
> 
> traffic,
> View attachment 218228


Yukky traffic. 

I have just driven through the beautiful Kent countryside in the evening sunshine to Cranbrook. 

Unusually, the A21 behaved and it took considerably less than the hour allowed to get here. 

Also unusually, I have a signal on my phone. This place is usually without. At least it means I can browse a little before we start


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks an absolute nightmare.
> And 13 hours is bonkers.




salutations mr adam 

needs must, still haven't wone the lotto


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yukky traffic.
> 
> I have just driven through the beautiful Kent countryside in the evening sunshine to Cranbrook.
> 
> Unusually, the A21 behaved and it took considerably less than the hour allowed to get here.
> 
> Also unusually, I have a signal on my phone. This place is usually without. At least it means I can browse a little before we start


Good luck.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yukky traffic.
> 
> I have just driven through the beautiful Kent countryside in the evening sunshine to Cranbrook.
> 
> Unusually, the A21 behaved and it took considerably less than the hour allowed to get here.
> 
> Also unusually, I have a signal on my phone. This place is usually without. At least it means I can browse a little before we start




enjoy the extra time mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> salutations mr adam
> 
> needs must, still haven't wone the lotto


Indeed. 
Greetings. 
Could be worse, of course.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian, it is getting colder and wetter every day in Germany.  Half an hour ago I "took" a nice cold rainy "shower" outside and I hate it ! Please send your warmth as soon as possible. I think Oliver Kahn would enjoy it too, or does he live on a nice Finca with swimming pool in Majorca ?


Good evening Sabine.

OK I'll send you a few, and only a few degrees C.  Agreed?  I'm sure Oli Kahn will enjoy some warmth as well.  Mind you, I do not know where he lives now, as he retired from football. But when he was still a player, he was in Munich. (_Munchen_; as is said in GERMAN, but there is no "UMLAUT" on the letter "U" here. Sorry, it's the keyboard, it's not a typing mistake. 

Oh, I hate those "showers" too, and for this reason I do not move much during Winter.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Presents.


And you are even expecting rewards for _NOT _wanting to negotiate!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello CDR !
> Just pop in to say "Hello" to everyone. In a few minutes I want to drive to town and buy some food. For cats, for dogs, for tortoises, for chicken and something less for people .....


So did you buy all the food?


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR!
​


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "My my, Alfie, you do seem hungry today," Mrs wifey was saying. "It must be Mr Adam's magic words I've been whispering to you."
> Mr Adam watched as Mrs wifey picked Jock up and stroked his shell. Then she fished Mr Adam's piece of paper out of her pocket, and holding the turtle very close to her face, she whispered, reading from the paper:
> "ESIO TROT, ESIO TROT,
> TEG REGGIB REGGIB!
> EMOC NO, ESIO TROT,
> WORG PU, FFUP PU, TOOHS PU!
> GNIRPS PU, WOLB PU, LLEWS PU!
> ERGOG! ELZZUG! FFUTS! PLUG!
> TUP NO TAF, ESIO TROT, TUP NO TAF!
> TEG NO, TEG NO! ELBBOG DOOF!"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218220
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photo. Thanks for posting, Adam.
> 
> 
> Page 35


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just popping in to say hi before heading off to get my annual 'flu jab done at the pharmacy.
> 
> Son is having one too before he returns to university.
> 
> For those overseas: our national health service only gives these free if you are elderly or have certain health conditions. Having suffered flu, I'd rather pay the £13 to have it... especially as I do so much in schools which are the germiest places imaginable!





Yvonne G said:


> I get a free one annually too. I think those not considered "seniors" have to pay for it, but the pharmacy gives them out every year. I wait to get mine until a little later in the season.



Oh Geez. This reminds me... I was at the doctor's today, and was going to but forgot to ask about the flu shot.  Can't go back anytime soon - had to call three days in a row and then wait for two weeks for today's appointment.   I remember three years ago in Denmark these shots were crazy expensive. Where is my Turkish healthcare system with accessible doctors and affordable medicines? 
Hope everyone in the CDR is well and healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And you are even expecting rewards for _NOT _wanting to negotiate!


It's my birthday soon.
So, yes.
Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh Geez. This reminds me... I was at the doctor's today, and was going to but forgot to ask about the flu shot.  Can't go back anytime soon - had to call three days in a row and then wait for two weeks for today's appointment.   I remember three years ago in Denmark these shots were crazy expensive. Where is my Turkish healthcare system with accessible doctors and affordable medicines?
> Hope everyone in the CDR is well and healthy.


Good evening, Lena.
As well and healthy as can be expected, thank you. 
So no free healthcare in Denmark ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's my birthday soon.
> So, yes.
> Please.


IF that's the case, I cannot say: "No."

When is your birthday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> IF that's the case, I cannot say: "No."
> 
> When is your birthday?


The 22nd, 23rd and 24th.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The 22nd, 23rd and 24th.


Wow!! Three birthdays? Lucky you.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just popping in to say hi before heading off to get my annual 'flu jab done at the pharmacy.
> 
> Son is having one too before he returns to university.
> 
> For those overseas: our national health service only gives these free if you are elderly or have certain health conditions. Having suffered flu, I'd rather pay the £13 to have it... especially as I do so much in schools which are the germiest places imaginable!


And I spent a lot of my day in the Pharmacy giving people their annual flu jab!!


----------



## Gillian M

and sweet dreams everyone.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!! Three birthdays? Lucky you.


Just one very long birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> And I spent a lot of my day in the Pharmacy giving people their annual flu jab!!


Good evening, Jane .
Sounds like fun. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218244
> 
> and sweet dreams everyone.​


Nos da, Gillian. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> So did you buy all the food?



Yes !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just one very long birthday.


You can have 3 of mine ( Birthdays)Evan more if you ask !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

The car is loaded, the sun is shining and in the next hour I shall be setting off for Bristol with son for his final year at university.

Fingers crossed the meerkats don't get up to mischief on the M25 or M4... although the Brits will know that's a very faint hope indeed  .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You can have 3 of mine ( Birthdays)Evan more if you ask !


Hi, Grandpa. 
Yes, please, I'll take about 10.
Then I'll be older than you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The car is loaded, the sun is shining and in the next hour I shall be setting off for Bristol with son for his final year at university.
> 
> Fingers crossed the meerkats don't get up to mischief on the M25 or M4... although the Brits will know that's a very faint hope indeed  .


Good morning, Linda. 
Good luck to your son.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
Have a smashing day. 
I have a lesson in twenty minutes.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The car is loaded, the sun is shining and in the next hour I shall be setting off for Bristol with son for his final year at university.
> 
> Fingers crossed the meerkats don't get up to mischief on the M25 or M4... although the Brits will know that's a very faint hope indeed  .


Good luck to your son, Linda. And to you on the M's


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good luck to your son, Linda. And to you on the M's


Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lena.
> As well and healthy as can be expected, thank you.
> So no free healthcare in Denmark ?


Yep, it's free. That's the problem. (Hope the meerkats aren't communist and won't be out to get me for saying this) 

Good luck with your student (showing up), Adam. It's a shamefully early start of the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep, it's free. That's the problem. (Hope the meerkats aren't communist and won't be out to get me for saying this)
> 
> Good luck with your student (showing up), Adam. It's a shamefully early start of the day.


This one usually shows. Late, but will come, I feel. 
Yes, far too early for me, what passes for a brain doesn't switch on until well after elevenses.


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning roomies how r we all this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning roomies how r we all this morning


Good morning, Laura. 
I'm good, just in the middle of a lesson (the student is writing). 
How about you?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Laura.
> I'm good, just in the middle of a lesson (the student is writing).
> How about you?


I'm good adam thanks just bathing sid  Clyde been bathed too  glad u ok xx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm good adam thanks just bathing sid  Clyde been bathed too  glad u ok xx


Good afternoon, Sid, Clyde. 
Sid seems to be fine about his bath.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR and all it`s members.
Want have a rest with me at that wonderful place ? Just sit down and relax.....


----------



## Bee62

Walking rocks ....


----------



## Bee62

Do you want a tortoise ride ?
https://goo.gl/images/LTZmTt


----------



## Bee62

It is always the same .......
"Daddy" disappeared and left the poor single mother alone with all their children.
Shame !


----------



## Bee62

My tortoise ! Only mine !!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yummy treat .................................


----------



## Bee62

Rocket turtle ready for take off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

A special postcard for John @johnandjade


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sid, Clyde.
> Sid seems to be fine about his bath.


Yes he's happy enough bless him


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> A special postcard for John @johnandjade





danke, frau bee


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Grandpa.
> Yes, please, I'll take about 10.
> Then I'll be older than you.


Please don't stop at 10 go for 39 that will still leave me old enough to drink Bud !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Gillian.
> Sleep well.


Good afternoon Adam, and thank you. I did sleep well. Seven hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, and thank you. I did sleep well. Seven hours.


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
Nice five hours for me, lovely.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes !


Hi Sabine hope you are well and that it isn't too cold in Germany. 

Well it should be warmer after I sent you some degrees C. And please note that there's been a sudden drop in temperature here, after you received (I hope) the degrees. Did you?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Nice five hours for me, lovely.


Is that enough?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR and all it`s members.
> Want have a rest with me at that wonderful place ? Just sit down and relax.....
> 
> View attachment 218279
> View attachment 218279
> View attachment 218279


Wonderful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Is that enough?


Plenty for me.


----------



## johnandjade

bye bye wishaw!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bye bye wishaw!!!
> View attachment 218305


Back to base now ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out to make sandcastles with the Tidgemeister. 
See you later, Roomies.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plenty for me.


Glad to hear that.  

Five hours only, are not enough for me, that I can tell you.  I'd have to make up some sleep during the day. Know what I mean.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yummy treat .................................


Wow! What a nice pic. How on earth did you manage to take it? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out to make sandcastles with the Tidgemeister.
> See you later, Roomies.


Talk later Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> My tortoise ! Only mine !!!!!!


So cute!


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back.
I made a really great sandcastle. 
But Tidgy kicked it over.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I'm totally cream-crackered. Trip to Bristol went like a dream... No traffic problems at all. Son's flat is on the 7th floor, and yes there is a lift (or elevator as they say in the US), but it still took many trips to get everything up there.

Lunch, a supermarket shop and then the drive home which was veeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy sllllllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

A drive that should take a little over 2 hours took well over 4 hours 

Anyway, I am home in one piece. JoesDad ordered a take-away and the rest of my evening involves finishing the bottle of read that JoesDad opened and then going to bed!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back to base now ?




home , and i am taking tomorrow off


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out to make sandcastles with the Tidgemeister.
> See you later, Roomies.




don't forget the clay spray


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! What a nice pic. How on earth did you manage to take it? if I may ask.




... with a camera  



i suspect google


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm totally cream-crackered. Trip to Bristol went like a dream... No traffic problems at all. Son's flat is on the 7th floor, and yes there is a lift (or elevator as they say in the US), but it still took many trips to get everything up there.
> 
> Lunch, a supermarket shop and then the drive home which was veeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy sllllllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> A drive that should take a little over 2 hours took well over 4 hours
> 
> Anyway, I am home in one piece. JoesDad ordered a take-away and the rest of my evening involves finishing the bottle of read that JoesDad opened and then going to bed!





WELL.... DONE... MUM!!!!  


pip pip. loose the gregory pecks, have a butchers hook at the google box... have a bubble bath catching up
in here then head up the ap'els an pares and rest your loaf on the weeping willow


----------



## johnandjade

busy boy at home...





2100(ish) , now it's degu rug 





swept off ready to jet wash tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

.... HOWEVER!!!!! 

today's highlight....




 


i found this in the bin during the week at my placement, it had to be done!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

have enjoyed lurking, though been too busy to post 

i especially enjoyed ccl bee's Q and A ! 


i have been inspired!! 


'good evenooning, john ' 

... how has your week been? 


'testing, ... very testing.' 


though i have only around a hlf dzn cigarettes in 2weeks, last one a week ago... so yeah, i have achieved 2 decent goals this week ... 

oooooooOoooooHhhhhh


e.t.c ..




OOOOHHHHRRRRAHHH!!! 

(insert war face)


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> have enjoyed lurking, though been too busy to post
> 
> i especially enjoyed ccl bee's Q and A !
> 
> 
> i have been inspired!!
> 
> 
> 'good evenooning, john '
> 
> ... how has your week been?
> 
> 
> 'testing, ... very testing.'
> 
> 
> though i have only around a hlf dzn cigarettes in 2weeks, last one a week ago... so yeah, i have achieved 2 decent goals this week ...
> 
> oooooooOoooooHhhhhh
> 
> 
> e.t.c ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHHRRRRAHHH!!!
> 
> (insert war face)



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/LET-ME-SEE-YOUR-WARFACE!!!!.160803/


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! What a nice pic. How on earth did you manage to take it? if I may ask.



Hello Gillian. The www has thousends ot those nice pics in store ....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218307​



What ? Where are security cameras here in the CDR ? These nasty meerkats have installed them, I am sure !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> ... with a camera
> 
> 
> 
> i suspect google



Pssssst. Please don`t betray me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm totally cream-crackered. Trip to Bristol went like a dream... No traffic problems at all. Son's flat is on the 7th floor, and yes there is a lift (or elevator as they say in the US), but it still took many trips to get everything up there.
> 
> Lunch, a supermarket shop and then the drive home which was veeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy sllllllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> A drive that should take a little over 2 hours took well over 4 hours
> 
> Anyway, I am home in one piece. JoesDad ordered a take-away and the rest of my evening involves finishing the bottle of read that JoesDad opened and then going to bed!


Always good to get home. 
Have a splendid evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home , and i am taking tomorrow off


Don't blame you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> don't forget the clay spray


I think The Todge used cement. 
When I tried to kick her sandcastle down I hurt my foot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 218321


Some sort of Cyberman ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> have enjoyed lurking, though been too busy to post
> 
> i especially enjoyed ccl bee's Q and A !
> 
> 
> i have been inspired!!
> 
> 
> 'good evenooning, john '
> 
> ... how has your week been?
> 
> 
> 'testing, ... very testing.'
> 
> 
> though i have only around a hlf dzn cigarettes in 2weeks, last one a week ago... so yeah, i have achieved 2 decent goals this week ...
> 
> oooooooOoooooHhhhhh
> 
> 
> e.t.c ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHHRRRRAHHH!!!
> 
> (insert war face)


Well played, sir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What ? Where are security cameras here in the CDR ? These nasty meerkats have installed them, I am sure !


Nope. 
No cameras in here, the wool spider eats them. (if she exists).


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think The Todge used cement.
> When I tried to kick her sandcastle down I hurt my foot.



No, tortoises usually use poop and pee to consolidate their buildings !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam ! 
How are things tonight ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, tortoises usually use poop and pee to consolidate their buildings !


Tidgy is toilet trained, so wouldn't be so naughty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam !
> How are things tonight ???


Good evening, my Diamond. 
Fine here, you ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is toilet trained, so wouldn't be so naughty.



They do it secretly !


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Pssssst. Please don`t betray me.


q


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, my Diamond.
> Fine here, you ?



Good evening, my fossil .
Half and half. I am working. Only a short break.
But tomorrow at 5 pm I am "off duty" for the weekend.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some sort of Cyberman ?




from the transformers 'franchise'


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> No cameras in here, the wool spider eats them. (if she exists).





jade has taken up knitting!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening, my fossil .
> Half and half. I am working. Only a short break.
> But tomorrow at 5 pm I am "off duty" for the weekend.


I have two more students tomorrow but should finish at 6pm, but am working Sunday, also.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> from the transformers 'franchise'



Transformers cheese ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jade has taken up knitting!!!


I've taken up my trousers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Transformers cheese ....


Point! 
(since no one got the last WALDO).


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!
> (since no one got the last WALDO).



WALDO?????? I saw the poor bedraggled copy of Esio Trot shoved into the corner with the dust bunnies, but I totally missed Waldo. Darn!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!
> (since no one got the last WALDO).



Collecting points is fine. How much have I in the sum total ?


----------



## johnandjade

sooo.... there has been a creepy guy hanging in and around our block since 0800.... jade came down to the garage around 2100... he was standing in a doorway of a flat looking out... she went up a hlf hr later and he was still there?!? 

so i popped up, he wasn't there when i came back down. 

got me thinking, so i have made an alarm system for the garage


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> sooo.... there has been a creepy guy hanging in and around our block since 0800.... jade came down to the garage around 2100... he was standing in a doorway of a flat looking out... she went up a hlf hr later and he was still there?!?
> 
> so i popped up, he wasn't there when i came back down.
> 
> got me thinking, so i have made an alarm system for the garage
> View attachment 218340



Whaaaaa !!!!! What`s that ???
You without cigarettes and beer ?


----------



## johnandjade

there's an operchancity for punctuation jokes...




itt all relative though


----------



## Yvonne G

was waldo on page 31 with all your fancy picture arranging? holding him in your  was just too obvious for us, i guess.


----------



## johnandjade

the only thing worth a picture in this weeks place




apart from the coos :


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Whaaaaa !!!!! What`s that ???
> You without cigarettes and beer ?




i trinken zahrrhh beir!!! aber, i roucken kliene ciggaretes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam popped his head out of the foliage and called out, "Good evening, Mrs wifey. How is Alfie tonight?"





"Oh, he's lovely," Mrs wifey said, looking up and beaming. "And he's developing _such _an appetite! I've never seen him eat like this before! It must be the magic words."
"You never know," Mr Adam said darkly. "You never know."







Page 36


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> WALDO?????? I saw the poor bedraggled copy of Esio Trot shoved into the corner with the dust bunnies, but I totally missed Waldo. Darn!


Before that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Collecting points is fine. How much have I in the sum total ?


Zero. 
Minus one for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> sooo.... there has been a creepy guy hanging in and around our block since 0800.... jade came down to the garage around 2100... he was standing in a doorway of a flat looking out... she went up a hlf hr later and he was still there?!?
> 
> so i popped up, he wasn't there when i came back down.
> 
> got me thinking, so i have made an alarm system for the garage
> View attachment 218340


If the creepy guy sees this, he will think he's got a new friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there's an operchancity for punctuation jokes...
> View attachment 218342
> 
> 
> 
> itt all relative though


I jump a thousand times a year when I see "Doctor who.........."


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mr Adam popped his head out of the foliage and called out, "Good evening, Mrs wifey. How is Alfie tonight?"
> 
> View attachment 218341
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, he's lovely," Mrs wifey said, looking up and beaming. "And he's developing _such _an appetite! I've never seen him eat like this before! It must be the magic words."
> "You never know," Mr Adam said darkly. "You never know."
> 
> 
> View attachment 218345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 36





i never read esio trot in here, i like the magic of you book


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If the creepy guy sees this, he will think he's got a new friend.





it's got better,


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> was waldo on page 31 with all your fancy picture arranging? holding him in your  was just too obvious for us, i guess.


HER ! ! ! Tidgy's a girly. 
But you got the points for that one, Yvonne, there's another one after page 31 that no one got.


----------



## johnandjade

my big brother.....







too amazon!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i never read esio trot in here, i like the magic of you book


Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's got better,
> View attachment 218360


Ha de ha! 
The pram would scare me alright!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.




mc donalds are giving rold dahl books to kids with a 'meal' just now... no esio though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mc donalds are giving rold dahl books to kids with a 'meal' just now... no esio though


They're all worth a read. 
Excellent stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

donny darko...



 he needs a name


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> What ? Where are security cameras here in the CDR ? These nasty meerkats have installed them, I am sure !


Hi Sabine. 

The camera? Well the only person who would know is @Tidgy's Dad . Please tell us where they are Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zero.
> Minus one for asking.



 Now I am sad and tears are running. You are so mean


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> No cameras in here, the wool spider eats them. (if she exists).


Adam there are cameras in CDR.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Gillian. Saw you lurking around.

How are Oli and Oliver ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Now I am sad and tears are running. You are so mean


Oh come on Sabine .  I'm sure he did not mean it.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh come on Sabine .  I'm sure he did not mean it.



Zero points is mean. 
Germany always gets zero point in the Europian song contest. ( But the singers have also no points earned  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now I am sad and tears are running. You are so mean


I am.
But because I possess half an iota of human kindness, I'll give you half a point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam there are cameras in CDR.


Not.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am.
> But because I possess half an iota of human kindness, I'll give you half a point.



Thank you so much master.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you so much master.....


Pleasure. 
It makes me happy that i am so nice...............


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pleasure.
> It makes me happy that i am so nice...............



Nice, nice saying the mice.

Muh, muh sagt die Kuh.


----------



## Bee62

Nos da, Good night und Gute Nacht sagt Sabine.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Goodness ! 
Overdoing it a bit. 
Nighty, night, Sabine, sleep well. 
Speak tomorrow, one hopes.


----------



## Bee62

Overdoing ?
 Sad again.
You make me feel sad this night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Overdoing ?
> Sad again.
> You make me feel sad this night.


I'm sorry if I've made you sad.
Twice. 
I was only playing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sorry if I've made you sad.
> Twice.
> I was only playing.


wibble


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble


Indeed.
wibble. 
But I am sad now, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> wibble.
> But I am sad now, too.




no harm done i'm sure, just the obstacle of text vs tone.. 


that's why we should meet in person 


this may be possible for me next month!


----------



## johnandjade

get yer'sel a trade son...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> get yer'sel a trade son...
> View attachment 218373
> View attachment 218374


Those hands really look EMPTY with out a Bud in them !!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

JoesDad and I are off to London today for "Open City". That's where we can visit buildings that are not normally open to the public free of charge 

There should be some postcard opportunities


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no harm done i'm sure, just the obstacle of text vs tone..
> 
> 
> that's why we should meet in person
> 
> 
> this may be possible for me next month!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
I do hope so, that would be great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to London today for "Open City". That's where we can visit buildings that are not normally open to the public free of charge
> 
> There should be some postcard opportunities


Good morning, Linda. 
Have a great day. 
Didn't you do this before, some time ?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> mc donalds are giving rold dahl books to kids with a 'meal' just now... no esio though


The McDonalds??  Trans fats and unhealthy carbs weren't enough for those insatiable kids??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The McDonalds??  Trans fats and unhealthy carbs weren't enough for those insatiable kids??


Good morning, Lena.
Here McD's is a cool place for the teens to hang out. 
They often go in and just buy 6 McFlurrys..Each.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam waited seven whole days before he made his next move.
During this time, Mrs wifey discovered that 'Alfie' could swim exceptionally well.




"It's very strange, Mr Adam," mrs wifey said one evening. " He couldn't swim at all before, he just sort of sunk."
"Hmmmm," replied Mr Adam sagely. "I expect it's his new found appetite. All that extra lettuce is making him buoyant."
"I suppose so," agreed Mrs wifey. "That must be it."

On the afternoon of the seventh day, when Mrs wifey was at work, Mr Adam lifted Tortoise Number 2, Jock Cousteau, from the balcony below and brought it into his living-room. Number 2 had weighed exactly _fifteen _ounces (MwM). He must now find one that weighed exactly _seventeen _ounces (Mwm), two ounces (MwM) more.




From his enormous collection, he easily found a seventeen-ounce (MwM) tortoise and once again he tried to make sure the shells matched in colour. And failed.
But this South African Zebra tortoise, showing beautiful marbling, would have to do. Then he lowered Tortoise Number 3, Ringo ( usually a name for a Star tortoise, of course), on to Mrs wifey's balcony.
As you will have guessed by now, Mr Adam's secret was a very simple one. if a creature grows slowly enough - I mean very very slowly indeed - then you'll never notice that it has grown at all, especially if you see it every day.
It's the same with children. They are actually growing taller every week, but their mothers never notice it until they grow out of their clothes.
Slowly does it, Mr Adam told himself. Don't hurry it.


Page 37


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Have a great day.
> Didn't you do this before, some time ?


It's an annual event although there's a different selection of buildings open each year. 

You can't possibly do all of them, so we choose a few we haven't seen before and go for a walk 

So far, we have had a very nautical theme and been to Trinity House, home of the Lighthouse Authority, and Lloyd's Register of Shipping. 

Then Ten Trinity Square, former home of the Port of London Authority... then offices for Willis Insurance Underwriters (JoesDad had an office in the basement) ... and now within 6 weeks of finishing a 7 year conversion into a very fancy hotel, serviced apartments, spa and private members club. 

Pictures later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's an annual event although there's a different selection of buildings open each year.
> 
> You can't possibly do all of them, so we choose a few we haven't seen before and go for a walk
> 
> So far, we have had a very nautical theme and been to Trinity House, home of the Lighthouse Authority, and Lloyd's Register of Shipping.
> 
> Then Ten Trinity Square, former home of the Port of London Authority... then offices for Willis Insurance Underwriters (JoesDad had an office in the basement) ... and now within 6 weeks of finishing a 7 year conversion into a very fancy hotel, serviced apartments, spa and private members club.
> 
> Pictures later


I shall look forward to them.


----------



## JoesMum

Vintner's Hall next 

Somehow I doubt there will be free samples


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Vintner's Hall next
> 
> Somehow I doubt there will be free samples


On can live in hope................


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We have walked a long way today. 

It's postcard time. 

Starting with Trinity House near the Tower of London - home to the Lighthouse Authority and the (sea) Pilotage Authority 







Look closely at this - there are tortoises with 5 toes! It's very old and the silversmith probably hadn't ever seen anything as exotic as a live tortoise


----------



## Laura1412

Evening roomies


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have walked a long way today.
> 
> It's postcard time.
> 
> Starting with Trinity House near the Tower of London - home to the Lighthouse Authority and the (sea) Pilotage Authority
> View attachment 218423
> 
> View attachment 218424
> 
> View attachment 218425
> 
> 
> Look closely at this - there are tortoises with 5 toes! It's very old and the silversmith probably hadn't ever seen anything as exotic as a live tortoise
> View attachment 218426


Lovely pictures Linda hope u av ad a lovely day


----------



## JoesMum

Next Lloyd's Register of Shipping round the corner on Fenchurch Street


----------



## JoesMum

Then Ten Trinity Square (Trinity House is in the foreground on the right)




The hotel





The hotel includes the room where the inaugural meeting of the UN was held in the 1950s ... and JoesDad had meetings there too, but that's not so historically significant 



The Spa swimming pool



The Private Members Club wine room


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Then Ten Trinity Square (Trinity House is in the foreground on the right)
> View attachment 218437
> 
> 
> 
> The hotel
> View attachment 218438
> 
> View attachment 218440
> 
> 
> The hotel includes the room where the inaugural meeting of the UN was held in the 1950s ... and JoesDad had meetings there too, but that's not so historically significant
> View attachment 218439
> 
> 
> The Spa swimming pool
> View attachment 218441
> 
> 
> The Private Members Club wine room
> View attachment 218442


Yay for the last two photos. Hope you are members.


----------



## Kristoff

Good evening, roommates. 

Just popping in to read the next installment of Esio Trot by the dim light of our invaluable jellyfish. 

And to share this - a guide to the European languages, according to the Dutch. Much truth to it.


----------



## JoesMum

Vintners Hall

The Worshipful Company of Vintners was founded in the 1300s - the wine sellers of the city of London. The building and most of its contents are from the 1600s

They jointly own all the swans on the River Thames with the Queen and the Company of Dyers so there are a lot of swan motifs













This modern atrium made me smile as all the planters were topped with corks!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates.
> 
> Just popping in to read the next installment of Esio Trot by the dim light of our invaluable jellyfish.
> 
> And to share this - a guide to the European languages, according to the Dutch. Much truth to it.
> 
> View attachment 218446


I love this map! It's brilliant


----------



## JoesMum

A few random photos

St Olave's church where Samuel Pepys (pronounced Peeps) worshipped - he of the diaries that described the Great Fire of London 



Nelson's Column in Trafalgar Square with the National Gallery behind. The church is St Martin in the Fields - it's quite a long time since it was in fields 



The Shard behind St Magnus the Martyr Church from Fish Street Hill (brilliant road name) The Shard is the tallest building in London, but it doesn't look it. It's actually on the far bank of the river



Looking up Cannon Street from Mansion House towards St Paul's Cathedral


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have walked a long way today.
> 
> It's postcard time.
> 
> Starting with Trinity House near the Tower of London - home to the Lighthouse Authority and the (sea) Pilotage Authority
> View attachment 218423
> 
> View attachment 218424
> 
> View attachment 218425
> 
> 
> Look closely at this - there are tortoises with 5 toes! It's very old and the silversmith probably hadn't ever seen anything as exotic as a live tortoise
> View attachment 218426


How interesting. 
Lovely piccies as usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Evening roomies


Good evening, Laura.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Then Ten Trinity Square (Trinity House is in the foreground on the right)
> View attachment 218437
> 
> 
> 
> The hotel
> View attachment 218438
> 
> View attachment 218440
> 
> 
> The hotel includes the room where the inaugural meeting of the UN was held in the 1950s ... and JoesDad had meetings there too, but that's not so historically significant
> View attachment 218439
> 
> 
> The Spa swimming pool
> View attachment 218441
> 
> 
> The Private Members Club wine room
> View attachment 218442


The vaulted ceilings, staircases and sheer opulence of some of these places never ceases to astound me. 
Good evening, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates.
> 
> Just popping in to read the next installment of Esio Trot by the dim light of our invaluable jellyfish.
> 
> And to share this - a guide to the European languages, according to the Dutch. Much truth to it.
> 
> View attachment 218446


Good evening, Lena. 
Very funny and largely accurate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A few random photos
> 
> St Olave's church where Samuel Pepys (pronounced Peeps) worshipped - he of the diaries that described the Great Fire of London
> View attachment 218452
> 
> 
> Nelson's Column in Trafalgar Square with the National Gallery behind. The church is St Martin in the Fields - it's quite a long time since it was in fields
> View attachment 218453
> 
> 
> The Shard behind St Magnus the Martyr Church from Fish Street Hill (brilliant road name) The Shard is the tallest building in London, but it doesn't look it. It's actually on the far bank of the river
> View attachment 218454
> 
> 
> Looking up Cannon Street from Mansion House towards St Paul's Cathedral
> View attachment 218456


In 1683, Pepys was the chap in charge of the English evacuation of Tangier, Morocco.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In 1683, Pepys was the chap in charge of the English evacuation of Tangier, Morocco.


Ooh that's a new one to me. He had his fingers in many pies. He was an extraordinarily powerful man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ooh that's a new one to me. He had his fingers in many pies. He was an extraordinarily powerful man.


He wrote of his Moroccan stuff in a different, later diary to the famous one, having stopped years before fearing he'd go blind. But the Moroccan one is pretty boring and mostly deals with business matters.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Lena.
> Very funny and largely accurate.


It is incredibly accurate. 

I particularly love the description of German as over-complicated Dutch. To me, Dutch is German with al the vowels doubled... it's quite easy to understand if you speak bad German... which I do (O Level Grade C 1982 - don't know how I passed)

Also Finnish - does anyone speak it. It's just not like any other language. And as for Denmark v Norway... friends from both countries are equally insulting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It is incredibly accurate.
> 
> I particularly love the description of German as over-complicated Dutch. To me, Dutch is German with al the vowels doubled... it's quite easy to understand if you speak bad German... which I do (O Level Grade C 1982 - don't know how I passed)
> 
> Also Finnish - does anyone speak it. It's just not like any other language. And as for Denmark v Norway... friends from both countries are equally insulting


I particularly like the comment about baguettes and also 'Brazilian'!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I particularly like the comment about baguettes and also 'Brazilian'!


The Greek maths symbols is good too. 

My knowledge of the Greek alphabet is entirely from doing Maths to A Level ... we have been able to sound out Greek words for years and then work out from the sound what it meant 

I remember seeing a film poster which taught me that the letter B was replaced by Mu and Pi together in Greek. We sounded out an actor called Rompert Redford


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not long to my birthday! 
Hooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not long to my birthday!
> Hooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you like birthdays you can have 23 of mine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> If you like birthdays you can have 23 of mine !


I do like. 
But three days is quite enough for me. 
I don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## meech008

Hello my dears  long time no talk. I was going to read through the posts since I've been gone but it's nearly 2500 :rolls eyes: I don't believe I'll be doing that. How is everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello my dears  long time no talk. I was going to read through the posts since I've been gone but it's nearly 2500 :rolls eyes: I don't believe I'll be doing that. How is everyone?


Hello, Michelle! 
Yes, it's been too long. 
Lovely to hear from you! 
I'm good, wifey and Tidgy, too. 
What about you ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Michelle!
> Yes, it's been too long.
> Lovely to hear from you!
> I'm good, wifey and Tidgy, too.
> What about you ?


We're doing well  we've both been busy submitting paperwork to buy a house finally. Buddy and Earl are both doing well too. Have I missed anything exciting?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We're doing well  we've both been busy submitting paperwork to buy a house finally. Buddy and Earl are both doing well too. Have I missed anything exciting?


Love to all.
And good luck with the house, bit of a nightmare, but worth it in the end.
Lyn's computer is broken so she's not on at the moment, John's been very busy, is thinking of a job change and has just given up smoking, Linda's been visiting lots of places and posting amazing pictures, Ed had another op on his heart, but has recovered well, Grandpa's still drinking Bud, Mooz has just had a nice few days away, Gillian's returned after a break from the CDR, Sabine wrote a wonderful story she posted in here, Lena's settling in nicely in Denmark, Yvonne's been about quite a lot, haven't heard from Noel for a bit, Oh, and i'm doing a version of "Esio Tro" which you can read here : http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/ if you get the time. having great fun doing it.
Comments here in the Cold Dark Room, as trying to keep the book thread down to just the book at the moment.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love to all.
> And good luck with the house, bit of a nightmare, but worth it in the end.
> Lyn's computer is broken so she's not on at the moment, John's been very busy, is thinking of a job change and has just given up smoking, Linda's been visiting lots of places and posting amazing pictures, Ed had another op on his heart, but has recovered well, Grandpa's still drinking Bud, Mooz has just had a nice few days away, Gillian's returned after a break from the CDR, Sabine wrote a wonderful story she posted in here, Lena's settling in nicely in Denmark, Yvonne's been about quite a lot, haven't heard from Noel for a bit, Oh, and i'm doing a version of "Esio Tro" which you can read here : http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/ if you get the time. having great fun doing it.
> Comments here in the Cold Dark Room, as trying to keep the book thread down to just the book at the moment.


My goodness! Everyone has been so busy!

Proud of Jon! Its hard to quit smoking, I know from my own experience. I miss seeing everyone's avatars! I dreamt of the forum last night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> My goodness! Everyone has been so busy!
> 
> Proud of Jon! Its hard to quit smoking, I know from my own experience. I miss seeing everyone's avatars! I dreamt of the forum last night


And the dream brought you back to us! 
Thanks, dream. 
Yes, I've failed to quit smoking a few times. 
But quit quitting years back.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

meech008 said:


> Hello my dears  long time no talk. I was going to read through the posts since I've been gone but it's nearly 2500 :rolls eyes: I don't believe I'll be doing that. How is everyone?


I'm older ! Shaking my head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm older ! Shaking my head


Not if I take those years you offered.


----------



## meech008

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I'm older ! Shaking my head


Happy belated birthday!

The older the wiser right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> The older the wiser right


Not in my case. 
I never learn.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

meech008 said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> The older the wiser right


It's getting so the torts are faster then me ! I wish I was 40 again and faster !


----------



## meech008

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's getting so the torts are faster then me ! I wish I was 40 again and faster !


Torts can be pretty fast. Earl is never faster than when I take my eyes off of him for a second


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Torts can be pretty fast. Earl is never faster than when I take my eyes off of him for a second


I think they can teleport when we're not looking.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they can teleport when we're not looking.


That would explain it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That would explain it


Hopefully speak again tomorrow, but I must get some sleep now. 
It was lovely to 'see' you again, Meech! 
Missed you around the place.
Take care, nighty night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
Sleep well, all.
It's going to be a smashing day, tomorrow!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully speak again tomorrow, but I must get some sleep now.
> It was lovely to 'see' you again, Meech!
> Missed you around the place.
> Take care, nighty night!


See you in the morning! (For me)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all and welcome back meech! 

I got up silly o'clock (5:15am yawn!) and about to take JoesDad to the airport. He's flying to Mumbai for work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all and welcome back meech!
> 
> I got up silly o'clock (5:15am yawn!) and about to take JoesDad to the airport. He's flying to Mumbai for work


Good morning, Linda. 
Safe journey to Joe'sDad. 
I got Mumbai Tummai there. 
(local equivalent of Delhi Belly.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Sunday, Roommates! 
No students today, but a couple of guests coming later and some photos to do. 
Nearly finished the photos for "Esio Trot" now, but a couple of tortoise shots and some people ones to get done today and hopefully that will just leave half a dozen to go.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesDad is on his way to Mumbai. 

I came home and cooked Breakfast as the 5.30am toast felt like a long time ago!

And now I have been out in the garden. Note to self: when JoesDad says I won't have any problem putting the new plants in because he's dug it over already, check before he's on a plane. He didn't dig very deep and I had a big hole to dig 

We are renovating a corner of the garden and want to introduce wildlife-friendly plants. We have bushes with berries - a big cotoneaster and two pyracanthas - which the birds love. I want things for the pollinators. 

So I have been reading the RHS (Royal Horticultural Society) list of 'Plants for Pollinators' online and looking things up to see if they suit the size of the garden and, more importantly, if I like them 

So we have started out with a medium sized buddleja that shouldn't get bigger than 7' high and a small one (that's sterile and won't self seed) that will stay around 3'. And then I have 3 compact potentillas to go in. 

I also want to plant thyme and the sedum spectibile that always reminds us of Joe, but that will happen in the spring. I need JoesDad to move some Red Hot Poker first - it needs serious digging


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all and welcome back meech!
> 
> I got up silly o'clock (5:15am yawn!) and about to take JoesDad to the airport. He's flying to Mumbai for work


Good morning and thank you!

515 IS silly! My goodness. Ben gets up around 430 most days to go to work. It's awful


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning and thank you!
> 
> 515 IS silly! My goodness. Ben gets up around 430 most days to go to work. It's awful


Hello Meech and welcome back. Nice to see you around.


----------



## Gillian M

Just popping in to say






​I am going to have to see a doctor: am very sick.  

Talk later.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Meech and welcome back. Nice to see you around.


You too Gillian! Are you and Oli well?


----------



## meech008

Have just read Esio Troy from the beginning to the current stopping point. It's delightful!! Can't wait to read the next installment


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> You too Gillian! Are you and Oli well?


Oli is well but I am NOT! Am very sick and I'm going to have to see a doctor today.

Hope you are well.


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I am going to have to see a doctor: am very sick.
> 
> Talk later.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that.


Thanks a lot Meech.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Just popping in to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I am going to have to see a doctor: am very sick.
> 
> Talk later.


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
I am very sorry to hear that you are unwell. 
Tell the Olis to take better care of you. 
You are too nice to be very sick.
Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Have just read Esio Troy from the beginning to the current stopping point. It's delightful!! Can't wait to read the next installment


Good morning, Michelle. 
Glad that you are enjoying "Esio Trot", next page tomorrow. 
Anyone that is the first to spot Tidgy in a photo gets points if they post "WALDO" here in the CDR. 
Her last appearance has not been spotted yet.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Michelle.
> Glad that you are enjoying "Esio Trot", next page tomorrow.
> Anyone that is the first to spot Tidgy in a photo gets points if they post "WALDO" here in the CDR.
> Her last appearance has not been spotted yet.


WALDO!! Does her picture on the wall at page 32 count? Of course she's in the picture before that on page 32 but I'm sure someone has gotten that already


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Waldo!! Does her picture on the wall at page 32 count? Of course she's in the picture before that on page 32 but I'm sure someone has gotten that already


Yes, is correct. Yvonne got the one on page 31, but you have to say, "WALDO" in capitals for the points. 
Well spotted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Waldo!! Does her picture on the wall at page 32 count? Of course she's in the picture before that on page 32 but I'm sure someone has gotten that already


Hmmmm
Just bought a potato for wifey.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm
> Just bought a potato for wifey.


Hmmmmm. I am coincidentally eating potato SALAD at this very moment


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, is correct. Yvonne got the one on page 31, but you have to say, "WALDO" in capitals for the points.
> Well spotted.


I changed it  does it count now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I changed it  does it count now?


Yup, of course! 
Enjoy your potato salad.
Any cheese with it ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, of course!
> Enjoy your potato salad.
> Any cheese with it ?


Unfortunately no. I've never had cheese with potato salad before. I do LOVE my mother in laws potato salad though. I could eat it every day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Unfortunately no. I've never had cheese with potato salad before. I do LOVE my mother in laws potato salad though. I could eat it every day


It's very nice in hot weather, for sure.
(potato salad in general, never tried your mother-in-laws, unfortunately)


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's very nice in hot weather, for sure.
> (potato salad in general, never tried your mother-in-laws, unfortunately)


Agreed. Shame about the mother in laws though. Maybe one day 
Ive also just discovered Jordan almonds. Nearly broke a tooth but they are quite tasty


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Agreed. Shame about the mother in laws though. Maybe one day
> Ive also just discovered Jordan almonds. Nearly broke a tooth but they are quite tasty


Yes, the almonds here are like that, either very soft or like bullets! Yummy flavour, though.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, the almonds here are like that, either very soft or like bullets! Yummy flavour, though.


You could do some serious damage with those bad boys! They're tasty but dangerous


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> You could do some serious damage with those bad boys! They're tasty but dangerous


Yep. 
Having lost several fillings and a few teeth in the years living here, I have to be careful! 
The almonds may have been responsible some of the damage but they're very moreish. (and Moorish).


----------



## Moozillion

In this photo, Jacques has stuffed herself so FULL of salmon that she can't quite manage that last mouthful but refuses to spit it out!!!!  She stayed like this for a good 10 minutes or more, then FINALLY managed to swallow that last bit!!!!  Hubby says that's how I am with chocolate!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In this photo, Jacques has stuffed herself so FULL of salmon that she can't quite manage that last mouthful but refuses to spit it out!!!!  She stayed like this for a good 10 minutes or more, then FINALLY managed to swallow that last bit!!!!  Hubby says that's how I am with chocolate!!!!
> 
> View attachment 218513


Hello, Mooz! 
What a greedy gobbler Jacques is! 
And I agree with hubby 
We saw the photos at Christmas


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> I am very sorry to hear that you are unwell.
> Tell the Olis to take better care of you.
> You are too nice to be very sick.
> Good luck at the doctors.


Thanks a lot Adam.  Appreciate your concern, and sorry to have disturbed you.

Saw a doctor who said the pain (cramps) I have is caused by 

a) _TENSION _
b) _STRESS _

Well, life today, is _ALL_ tension and stress; I am sorry to say. He prescribed medications which I bought immediately.

P.S. Oli my tort _is_ looking after me, but Oli Kahn is _not!_ He's busy with his wife.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot Adam.  Appreciate your concern, and sorry to have disturbed you.
> 
> Saw a doctor who said the pain (cramps) I have is caused by
> 
> a) _TENSION _
> b) _STRESS _
> 
> Well, life today, is _ALL_ tension and stress; I am sorry to say. He prescribed medications which I bought immediately.
> 
> P.S. Oli my tort _is_ looking after me, but Oli Kahn is _not!_ He's busy with his wife.


Make sure you take the meds as instructed, and do some fun stuff if you can manage it. 
We all need a bit of help sometimes. 
Naughty Oli Kahn, surely he could spare you a few minutes!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot Adam.  Appreciate your concern, and sorry to have disturbed you.
> 
> Saw a doctor who said the pain (cramps) I have is caused by
> 
> a) _TENSION _
> b) _STRESS _
> 
> Well, life today, is _ALL_ tension and stress; I am sorry to say. He prescribed medications which I bought immediately.
> 
> P.S. Oli my tort _is_ looking after me, but Oli Kahn is _not!_ He's busy with his wife.


Sorry to hear this Gillian. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

I have been helping my neighbour's daughter with the house clearance today. 

My neighbour was something of a hoarder, so there's a lot of stuff to sort through. We have a big Volvo Estate, so it was packed to the roof with junk that I took to the tip! It needed to be done today as our nearest tip closes tomorrow until the new year - they had a fire and need to do repairs. 

I'm waiting for contact from India. JoesDad's plane has landed, but I'm not expecting to hear from him until he gets to the hotel and has an internet connection.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I have been helping my neighbour's daughter with the house clearance today.
> 
> My neighbour was something of a hoarder, so there's a lot of stuff to sort through. We have a big Volvo Estate, so it was packed to the roof with junk that I took to the tip! It needed to be done today as our nearest tip closes tomorrow until the new year - they had a fire and need to do repairs.
> 
> I'm waiting for contact from India. JoesDad's plane has landed, but I'm not expecting to hear from him until he gets to the hotel and has an internet connection.


Good evening, Linda.
wifey's a hoarder, I am not.
I sometimes throw things out that she then regrets agreeing to let go.
She's still got tons of clothes that she will never wear again.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure you take the meds as instructed, and do some fun stuff if you can manage it.
> We all need a bit of help sometimes.
> Naughty Oli Kahn, surely he could spare you a few minutes!


Appreciate your advise Adam. Have already begun taking my medicines. 

Oli Kahn seems to be looking for trouble, doesn't he? 

Would have loved to go out for a walk after temperature dropped, here. However, I decided not to. "Suppose the pain begins in the streets?" I thought. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear this Gillian. I hope you feel better soon.


Good evening Linda. Hoe you are well, and many thanks your wishes. Appreciate it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Mooz!
> What a greedy gobbler Jacques is!
> And I agree with hubby
> We saw the photos at Christmas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Appreciate your advise Adam. Have already begun taking my medicines.
> 
> Oli Kahn seems to be looking for trouble, doesn't he?
> 
> Would have loved to go out for a walk after temperature dropped, here. However, I decided not to. "Suppose the pain begins in the streets?" I thought. Know what I mean?


Yep, best stay in the warm and within your comfort zone.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, best stay in the warm and your comfort zone.


Pain is continuous, unfortunately. Don't know what on earth to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Pain is continuous, unfortunately. Don't know what on earth to do.


It may take a while for the meds to kick in. 
Hopefully, soon.
Try to take your mind off things. 
Write a letter to Oli Kahn.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne turns to Sabine, who's sitting next to her in corner #5, and says, out of the side of her mouth, very quietly, "Mrs. Wifey must need her glasses checked. There's more different between those tortoises than their weight. But I s'pose it's poetic license and all that." * **


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne turns to Sabine, who's sitting next to her in corner #5, and says, out of the side of her mouth, very quietly, "Mrs. Wifey must need her glasses checked. There's more different between those tortoises than their weight. But I s'pose it's poetic license and all that." * **


And a distinct lack of actual real tortoises of different sizes. 
And for humour and use of a particular prop that will become clear as it gets still more ridiculous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So this is how things went over the next eight weeks.


_In the beginning


_
......................................................*ALFIE*.......................................................................................weight 13 ounces (MwM)






_End of first week

_
......................................*TORTOISE NO. 2 ( JOCK COUSTEAU ) *....................................................weight 15 ounces (MwM) * 








*
_End of second week



.........................................._*TORTOISE NO. 2 ( RINGO ) *......................................................................weight 17 ounces (MwM)







Page 38


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That last line should have read :
*TORTOISE NO 3
*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early night for me, feeling a bit tired.
Night night, Roommates, sleep well all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That last line should have read :
> *TORTOISE NO 3
> *


i'll try to fix it, but i'm on my kindle ATM and we don't get allong so well


----------



## Yvonne G

looks like its been taken care of. jaizei??


----------



## meech008

Good morning friends. Off to work today for one more day until a four day stretch of time off  hope everyone is having a good Monday so far!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> looks like its been taken care of. jaizei??


No, the one in its own thread is okay, but the one here in the Cold and Dark place is still wrong. 
But it's of secondary importance, don't worry as long as the main one's okay. 
Thanks anyway, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning friends. Off to work today for one more day until a four day stretch of time off  hope everyone is having a good Monday so far!


Good morning, Meech! 
Very quiet in here at the moment. 
Everyone has deserted us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning friends. Off to work today for one more day until a four day stretch of time off  hope everyone is having a good Monday so far!


Four days off! 
Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bet you can't wait.


----------



## johnandjade

good prevnooning all!! ended up working yesterday 

hope everyone is well and happy! 

not had a cigarette in 8 days now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good prevnooning all!! ended up working yesterday
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy!
> 
> not had a cigarette in 8 days now


Most impressive ! ! 
Jolly good show. 
We're good here, thanks, wifey sleeping, Tidgy eating prickly pear, I'm preparing today's "Esio Trot". 
You happy and well ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_End of third week_



..............................*TORTOISE NO. 4 ( CANDELABRA THE ALDABRA ) *...................................weight 19 ounces (MwM) 








_End of fourth week



........................................_*TORTOISE NO. 5 ( FAGIN THE ASHTRAY ) *...............................................weight 21 ounces (MwM) 







_End of fifth week



_
...........................*TORTOISE NO. 6 ( ELSA) *..............................................weight 23 ounces (MwM) 




Page 39


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And 5 points to Bea for allowing the use of a picture of her beautiful Elsa.
@Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Apologies to John for 'Fagin the Ashtray'..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, off out water-skiing with the Tidginator. 
Back in a bit.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And 5 points to Bea for allowing the use of a picture of her beautiful Elsa.
> @Moozillion


YAAYYYY!!!! 
I"m SO GLAD Elsa got to be featured in Esio Trot!  She is still disappointed that she didn't make it into the Tortoise Forum Calendar 2017, so being featured in a "book" is definitely a boost for her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAYYYY!!!!
> I"m SO GLAD Elsa got to be featured in Esio Trot!  She is still disappointed that she didn't make it into the Tortoise Forum Calendar 2017, so being featured in a "book" is definitely a boost for her!


Well, again, thank you for letting her feature. 
She was very well behaved, though ate a lot of the lettuce, I understand. 
She really is a beautiful little thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back from water-skiing.
Tidgy had a great time, she is a natural. 
I crashed into a haddock.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Sorry I have been absent today. I have been bogged down with paperwork for a meeting on Thursday - two files of it :/

It hasn't been the most riveting stuff to read, but I had to ban myself from the internet to make sure I got it read. 

I'll be similarly engaged tomorrow 

I spoke to JoesDad on Skype this evening. He says he can see lots of Red Kites and Fruit Bats flying round the hotel. It's quite green and tropical where he's staying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Sorry I have been absent today. I have been bogged down with paperwork for a meeting on Thursday - two files of it :/
> 
> It hasn't been the most riveting stuff to read, but I had to ban myself from the internet to make sure I got it read.
> 
> I'll be similarly engaged tomorrow
> 
> I spoke to JoesDad on Skype this evening. He says he can see lots of Red Kites and Fruit Bats flying round the hotel. It's quite green and tropical where he's staying



Yeah, I love the birds and bats.
Good evening, Linda.
Good luck with the thrill a minute reading.
Rather you than me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It may take a while for the meds to kick in.
> Hopefully, soon.
> Try to take your mind off things.
> Write a letter to Oli Kahn.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well. 
True: medications Medications do take time.  Unfortunately they're not a magic wand. Wish they were. 

Yet another heatwave is on its way here. Not is not welcome by anyone except me, it seems! 

What is the weather like back in Fes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! !*
@BevSmith 
Hope you have a truly super day. 
Please save me some cake. 
And some of those cheese and pineapple on stick things, too, if possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all well.
> True: medications Medications do take time.  Unfortunately they're not a magic wand. Wish they were.
> 
> Yet another heatwave is on its way here. Not is not welcome by anyone except me, it seems!
> 
> What is the weather like back in Fes?


Good evening, Gillian and Oli. 
We're fine, thanks, hope you are feeling better today. 
It's the same here, most of the locals don't like the heat. 
We're going through a cool patch as well, but more heat expected in a couple of days. 
No rain though.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian and Oli.
> We're fine, thanks, hope you are feeling better today.
> It's the same here, most of the locals don't like the heat.
> We're going through a cool patch as well, but more heat expected in a couple of days.
> No rain though.




No rain here either. It does not rain here till end Oct. - beginning Sept. At times prayers take place for rain.

Am not any better - not yet at least. Oli is fine and is enjoying the hot weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No rain here either. It does not rain here till end Oct. - beginning Sept. At times prayers take place for rain.
> 
> Am not any better - not yet at least. Oli is fine and is enjoying the hot weather.


Sorry you're no better.
Yes, we get the prayers as well and also twill be end Oct, start of Nov.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry you're no better.
> Yes, we get the prayers as well and also twill be end Oct, start of Nov.


Thank you Adam. Appreciate it.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Four days off!
> Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bet you can't wait.


I am SO excited! Whole house to myself during the day


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> I am SO excited! Whole house to myself during the day


Can I secretly admit that I am quite enjoying have the house entirely to myself at the moment?

Husband in India, son in Bristol, daughter in Southampton and I can do stuff just for me for the first time in ... decades?


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good prevnooning all!! ended up working yesterday
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy!
> 
> not had a cigarette in 8 days now


JOHN!!!! So proud of you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I am SO excited! Whole house to myself during the day


While the cat's away...........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can I secretly admit that I am quite enjoying have the house entirely to myself at the moment?
> 
> Husband in India, son in Bristol, daughter in Southampton and I can do stuff just for me for the first time in ... decades?


Hmmmmmm.
How do I get rid of wifey for a bit............?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While the cat's away...........................


Michelle will play!! .......and do laundry


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Can I secretly admit that I am quite enjoying have the house entirely to myself at the moment?
> 
> Husband in India, son in Bristol, daughter in Southampton and I can do stuff just for me for the first time in ... decades?


It's wonderful sometimes!! I enjoy being able to do things around the house without people getting in the way


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Michelle will play!! .......and do laundry


Oh. 
I have to do ironing tomorrow.  But I quite like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zak
@Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 218622
> 
> View attachment 218628
> 
> View attachment 218638




I think my computer monitor just cracked (but at least in #3 I can finally see those beautiful, kind eyes!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think my computer monitor just cracked (but at least in #3 I can finally see those beautiful, kind eyes!)


Ha ha! 
I thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> It's wonderful sometimes!! I enjoy being able to do things around the house without people getting in the way


Schools are like that in the vacations... they're wonderful when the teachers and students aren't there and the support staff have the place to themselves getting ready for the next onslaught


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, I'm hungry.
Time for some cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Get those trigger fingers nicely greased and your cameras ready, Roommates. 
I believe the calendar competition is going to start quite soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, It has already started ! ! ! !
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-tortoise-forum-calendar.160878/#post-1527059
Good luck everybody, and enjoy the contest.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 218622
> 
> View attachment 218628
> 
> View attachment 218638


 EEEEEEEK!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> EEEEEEEK!!!!!!


Good evening, Bea! 
What a handsome fellow I am, to be sure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, It has already started ! ! ! !
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-tortoise-forum-calendar.160878/#post-1527059
> Good luck everybody, and enjoy the contest.



And remember, for the sake of anonymity, please don't post any of your entries here asking which one is best. We want the members voting for the tortoise picture, not the person who submits the picture. Even I, your favorite meek and humble moderator, will not be allowed to submit a picture showing me along with my tortoise, as I have in the past.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> And remember, for the sake of anonymity, please don't post any of your entries here asking which one is best. We want the members voting for the tortoise picture, not the person who submits the picture. Even I, your favorite meek and humble moderator, will not be allowed to submit a picture showing me along with my tortoise, as I have in the past.


Thanks, Yvonne.
But I can still continue my "Esio Trot" ?
The Tidge does appear, a bit, but these will not be the particular photo of her entered in the competition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Roommates. 
Full of cheese, so better go sleep it off. 
Sleep well, my friends.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Can I secretly admit that I am quite enjoying have the house entirely to myself at the moment?
> 
> Husband in India, son in Bristol, daughter in Southampton and I can do stuff just for me for the first time in ... decades?




Invite your girlfriends over for a pj's and wine night and giggle like teenage girls


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Invite your girlfriends over for a pj's and wine night and giggle like teenage girls


My bestie's husband is off to Malaysia for work shortly and her youngest has just been packed off to university so it's looking a distinct possibility 

Good evening all. We're back in business at last


----------



## meech008

Good morning everyone! Slept a little late today, shame on me. Today is a special day today for Ben and I. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is next Wednesday but today happens to mark 9 years since we started dating. Of course we have nothing planned since it's a weekday and he works all week but it's still a nice little accomplishment 

Glad everything is back up and running!


----------



## Yvonne G

I posted this in its own thread, but am repeating it here to be sure it reaches whoever sent me a photo in my personal email:

This morning when I looked at my email on my Kindle, there was a contest entry. I can't do anything from my Kindle, so I went to the computer to take care of the entry. It's not there. Evidently when the Thunderbird program sent it to my Kindle it removed it from the queue.

*PICTURE ENTRIES ARE TO BE EMAILED TO:*

*[email protected]*

*DO NOT *email your pictures to my personal email address.

So, whoever emailed their entry to me at my personal email address, you need to re-submit the entry. It is lost and has not been entered into the contest


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Slept a little late today, shame on me. Today is a special day today for Ben and I. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is next Wednesday but today happens to mark 9 years since we started dating. Of course we have nothing planned since it's a weekday and he works all week but it's still a nice little accomplishment
> 
> Glad everything is back up and running!


Happy dating anniversary


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early morning ! 
WOW !
So this is what it's like! 
And no bacon ! 
(what i tried to post at 6am this morning)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My bestie's husband is off to Malaysia for work shortly and her youngest has just been packed off to university so it's looking a distinct possibility
> 
> Good evening all. We're back in business at last


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
To all of the above.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Slept a little late today, shame on me. Today is a special day today for Ben and I. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is next Wednesday but today happens to mark 9 years since we started dating. Of course we have nothing planned since it's a weekday and he works all week but it's still a nice little accomplishment
> 
> Glad everything is back up and running!


Good morning, meech. 
Congrats on your Firstdativersary. 
And you got married the following Wednesday! 
Gosh.
Have a little slurp, at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, all. 
It's nice to be back. 
Still, got lots of housework done.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, all.
> It's nice to be back.
> Still, got lots of housework done.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


Good evening, Gillian. 
Good evening, Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Good evening, Oli.


How are you all back there?

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Good morning everyone! Slept a little late today, shame on me. Today is a special day today for Ben and I. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is next Wednesday but today happens to mark 9 years since we started dating. Of course we have nothing planned since it's a weekday and he works all week but it's still a nice little accomplishment
> 
> Glad everything is back up and running!



Hi Meech and................





or rather "Happy Dating Anniversary!"
​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How are you all back there?
> 
> Hope you're all well.


All fine and dandy, Gillian. 
Feeling a bit better today ?


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has company on her bat survey this evening Mrs/Mr Tiggywinkle isn't in the least bit bothered about her watching as s/he snuffles about and slurps slugs and worms


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has company on her bat survey this evening Mrs/Mr Tiggywinkle isn't in the least bit bothered about her watching as s/he snuffles about and slurps slugs and worms
> View attachment 218694


I love hegehogs. 
Was looking at some earlier on an intro post.


----------



## Momof4

I'm so excited!! 
On Friday my husband and I are going to see U2!!
It's like my 3rd time and his first!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I'm so excited!!
> On Friday my husband and I are going to see U2!!
> It's like my 3rd time and his first!!


Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy. 
They often visit Fes and recorded "No Line On The Horizon" quite near me.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I'm so excited!!
> On Friday my husband and I are going to see U2!!
> It's like my 3rd time and his first!!


We saw them in London a couple of years ago for the 3rd time... the music was good, but Bono talks too much


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love hegehogs.
> Was looking at some earlier on an intro post.


And a better picture 



And the one that got into the bag for her camp chair


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And a better picture
> View attachment 218696
> 
> 
> And the one that got into the bag for her camp chair
> View attachment 218697


Nice. 
That first photo is excellent. 
You can almost see the fleas.


----------



## Shaif

JoesMum said:


> We saw them in London a couple of years ago for the 3rd time... the music was good, but Bono talks too much




Agree! Great concert, but so much social commentary. I felt a little like it was a lecture. 

One of my favorite concerts to date has been Bruno Mars. I'm not a huge fan, but amazing live vocals and awesome dancing. Fireworks, confetti, all the stuff I hope to see for the expensive ticket price.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Agree! Great concert, but so much social commentary. I felt a little like it was a lecture.
> 
> One of my favorite concerts to date has been Bruno Mars. I'm not a huge fan, but amazing live vocals and awesome dancing. Fireworks, confetti, all the stuff I hope to see for the expensive ticket price.


Good evening ! 
Nice to see you again, so to speak.


----------



## JoesMum

Shaif said:


> Agree! Great concert, but so much social commentary. I felt a little like it was a lecture.


That exactly. I just wanted him to shut up and sing!


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening !
> Nice to see you again, so to speak.




Hi Adam! Hope you are great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Hi Adam! Hope you are great!


Great I am! 
Hope you are, too.


----------



## JoesMum

And as I head to bed, here's a picture of our nest box. 

As you can see, our little bluet-it* never did build a nest or find a partner and still seems to be treating the nest box as a bachelor pad!

Goodnight all. Sweet dreams. 




*hyphenated to prevent TFO from censoring it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And as I head to bed, here's a picture of our nest box.
> 
> As you can see, our little bluet-it* never did build a nest or find a partner and still seems to be treating the nest box as a bachelor pad!
> 
> Goodnight all. Sweet dreams.
> 
> View attachment 218716
> 
> 
> *hyphenated to prevent TFO from censoring it!


Poor lonely boy. 
Actually, being a bachelor was rather fun, hope he enjoys his time before he gets caught.


----------



## Yvonne G

We've had such nice weather the past three or four days. I haven't had to turn on the house cooler this whole time. Problem with that, though, means the nights are too cool to leave the smaller tortoises outside. So today I was able to clean out and set up the tort table attached to an inside wall of the leopard tortoise shed. So tonight two young leopard tortoises get to spend the night in the shed in comfort instead of in cardboard boxes like the other young ones who I'm not ready for yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We've had such nice weather the past three or four days. I haven't had to turn on the house cooler this whole time. Problem with that, though, means the nights are too cool to leave the smaller tortoises outside. So today I was able to clean out and set up the tort table attached to an inside wall of the leopard tortoise shed. So tonight two young leopard tortoises get to spend the night in the shed in comfort instead of in cardboard boxes like the other young ones who I'm not ready for yet.


I love the way that for some 'nice weather' means cool, and for others 'nice weather' is the rare hot time.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 218622
> 
> View attachment 218628
> 
> View attachment 218638



Help ! What`s this ? The man of my nightmares ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_End of sixth week


_
.........................TORT*OISE NO. 7 ( TIDGY ) *...................................................weight 25 ounces (MwM) 





_End of seventh week


_
................................................*TORTOISE NO. 8 ( NOEL )*.............................................................weight 27 ounces







Alfie's weight was thirteen ounces (MwM). Tortoise Number 8 was twenty-seven ounces. Very slowly, over seven weeks, Mrs wifey's pet had more than doubled in size and the good lady hadn't noticed a thing. (goodness!) 
One should note that measuring a tortoise's weight is not the best way of measuring size. Their weight can fluctuate wildly, depending on what and when they've eaten, when they go to the toilet and so on. Mr Adam would have been much better off measuring the plastron or carapace length. 



Page 40


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Help ! What`s this ? The man of my nightmares ?????


A rather fine and handsome sort of chappie, don't you think?
Welcome back, ccl Bee.


----------



## Bee62

WALDO !

Tortoise No7


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A rather fine and handsome sort of chappie, don't you think?
> Welcome back, ccl Bee.



Handsome guys look somehow different to my fading memories .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And here is ( ), a little one who was too small to be included in "Esio Trot".
But is Tidgy's pet in real life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> WALDO !
> 
> Tortoise No7


Goooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is correct for points.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is correct for points.



Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you !


No, thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, thank you.



What for ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> What for ?



Sorry, for what .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What for ?


For playing my game. 
I like it when people participate in these things. 
Makes the effort worthwhile.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For playing my game.
> I like it when people participate in these things.
> Makes the effort worthwhile.



Okay. But sorry, I am tired this evening. I want to go to bed and sleep.
Speak tomorrow ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. But sorry, I am tired this evening. I want to go to bed and sleep.
> Speak tomorrow ?


Indeed, i hope so, I have a gentleman coming to offer me a business proposition at luncheon time, but I'll be here most of the day. 
Off you go and get some kip. 
Nos da. Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, i hope so, I have a gentleman coming to offer me a business proposition at luncheon time, but I'll be here most of the day.
> Off you go and get some kip.
> Nos da. Sleep well.



I wish you good luck with the offer of a business proposition.
Nos da Adam. Sleep well too, later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I wish you good luck with the offer of a business proposition.
> Nos da Adam. Sleep well too, later.


Nighty night.


----------



## meech008

Well.....I managed to throw my back out today  so I didn't get nearly as much done as I had planned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well.....I managed to throw my back out today  so I didn't get nearly as much done as I had planned.


Oh, no ! ! !
My back's actually behaving itself at the moment which is nice. 
Does yours recover after a good night's sleep, or will it take a few days?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no ! ! !
> My back's actually behaving itself at the moment which is nice.
> Does yours recover after a good night's sleep, or will it take a few days?


Well this has never happened before so I'm hoping it will resolve in the next day or two. You never realize how much you use the muscles in your back until you hurt them!

Also, I DIDNT KNOW YOU GOT A NEW SHELL CHILD!!! That's huge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well this has never happened before so I'm hoping it will resolve in the next day or two. You never realize how much you use the muscles in your back until you hurt them!
> 
> Also, I DIDNT KNOW YOU GOT A NEW SHELL CHILD!!! That's huge!


Yup, lovely baby SPLAT 
He/she's in quarantine at a friend's just now, til I can get an enclosure sorted, get wifey on side and and she's safe to bring even close to Tidgy. 
So I only see SPLAT once or twice a week, just now. 
Adorable little thing, quite outgoing for a tiny one.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, lovely baby SPLAT
> He/she's in quarantine at a friend's just now, til I can get an enclosure sorted, get wifey on side and and she's safe to bring even close to Tidgy.
> So I only see SPLAT once or twice a week, just now.
> Adorable little thing, quite outgoing for a tiny one.


That's so awesome Adam!! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's so awesome Adam!! I'm so happy for you


I thank you. 
A different species next, hopefully.


----------



## meech008

The new place that we are thinking of buying had 4 acres of land fenced in. I'm thinking of getting one of the larger species of tortoises if we get it. It would have lots of yard to roam and we could maybe convert the barn into a tortoise home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, lovely baby SPLAT
> He/she's in quarantine at a friend's just now, til I can get an enclosure sorted, get wifey on side and and she's safe to bring even close to Tidgy.
> So I only see SPLAT once or twice a week, just now.
> Adorable little thing, quite outgoing for a tiny one.




Is Splat the tortoise in the latest issue of the book, or is that WALDO?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The new place that we are thinking of buying had 4 acres of land fenced in. I'm thinking of getting one of the larger species of tortoises if we get it. It would have lots of yard to roam and we could maybe convert the barn into a tortoise home.


A sulcata ? 
That would be great, I'm thinking more along the lines of a Russian, as I don't have the acreage for one of the big boys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Is Splat the tortoise in the latest issue of the book, or is that WALDO?


Tidgy is WALDO. From the game, "Where's Wally/ Waldo?"
Here is SPLAT


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A sulcata ?
> That would be great, I'm thinking more along the lines of a Russian, as I don't have the acreage for one of the big boys.


Id REALLY like an Aldabra but it would probably be a Sulcata. I enjoy both and have done the most research on sulcata. My Russian will always hold the biggest piece of my heart tortoise speaking. I love how spunky and fierce they can be. Earl is ALWAYS exploring and digging and climbing over things. He has been SO happy since we moved him outside into a bigger enclosure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Id REALLY like an Aldabra but it would probably be a Sulcata. I enjoy both and have done the most research on sulcata. My Russian will always hold the biggest piece of my heart tortoise speaking. I love how spunky and fierce they can be. Earl is ALWAYS exploring and digging and climbing over things. He has been SO happy since we moved him outside into a bigger enclosure


And like Tidgy, Earl has battle damage that makes him unique. 
Glad he's a happy chappy. 
I'd love an Aldabra, but I don't think they're available here and I don't have the room.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And like Tidgy, Earl has battle damage that makes him unique.
> Glad he's a happy chappy.
> I'd love an Aldabra, but I don't think they're available here and I don't have the room.


They are quite the pair aren't they? I have no doubt that I'd tortoises enjoyed each other's company that they would love each other


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> They are quite the pair aren't they? I have no doubt that I'd tortoises enjoyed each other's company that they would love each other


I can write it into a book. They would tell each other their life stories and about their current homes and food gods.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can write it into a book. They would tell each other their life stories and about their current homes and food gods.


Yes!! I wish we could understand what animals think and say. It'd be fascinating


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yes!! I wish we could understand what animals think and say. It'd be fascinating


Maybe not. 
Lots of, " _*Hungry! Hungry!", "Thirsty!" , "Sleepy!", "Aaagrh! I'm scared ! " *_and "_*Get off my land!" *_I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe not.
> Lots of, " _*Hungry! Hungry!", "Thirsty!" , "Sleepy!", "Aaagrh! I'm scared ! " *_and "_*Get off my land!" *_I expect.


Oh, and "*What's that ? What's this ? " *
All much like me, actually.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe not.
> Lots of, " _*Hungry! Hungry!", "Thirsty!" , "Sleepy!", "Aaagrh! I'm scared ! " *_and "_*Get off my land!" *_I expect.


HAHAHAHA I'm 100% sure Earl says that every time I open his enclosure to feed him or change his water. He stops whatever he's doing and fixes me with this stink eye. It's a thing of beauty haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> HAHAHAHA I'm 100% sure Earl says that every time I open his enclosure to feed him or change his water. He stops whatever he's doing and fixes me with this stink eye. It's a thing of beauty haha


Tidgy's as soft as tripe.
She'd just be saying, "_*Head rub! NOW! " *_


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's as soft as tripe.
> She's just be saying, "_*Head rub! NOW! " *_


That's because she is a darling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That's because she is a darling


She is that. 
And she knows it the little minx.


----------



## Momof4

Shaif said:


> Agree! Great concert, but so much social commentary. I felt a little like it was a lecture.
> 
> One of my favorite concerts to date has been Bruno Mars. I'm not a huge fan, but amazing live vocals and awesome dancing. Fireworks, confetti, all the stuff I hope to see for the expensive ticket price.




I've been to lots of concerts and I think Prince was one of the best! I'm not a huge fan either but I did like his early stuff. 

I loved ac/dc's show too!


----------



## Momof4

You know you're getting old when...
Your watching Jeopardy!

I feel like my mom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You know you're getting old when...
> Your watching Jeopardy!
> 
> I feel like my mom.


I have started looking longingly at cardigans in shop windows. 
There's no hope.


----------



## meech008

Momof4 said:


> You know you're getting old when...
> Your watching Jeopardy!
> 
> I feel like my mom.


I used to watch jeopardy with my grandma  we'd pop popcorn and guess with the best of them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, it's 4.10 am here so I better get a bit of sleep. 
Nos da, Roommates! 
Sleep well all. 
Night night, Michelle, Kathy, Yvonne and anyone else still lurking in the corners. 
Speak soon.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, it's 4.10 am here so I better get a bit of sleep.
> Nos da, Roommates!
> Sleep well all.
> Night night, Michelle, Kathy, Yvonne and anyone else still lurking in the corners.
> Speak soon.


Nos da roomie


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is WALDO. From the game, "Where's Wally/ Waldo?"
> Here is SPLAT
> View attachment 218737


I know. . . I know!! I was asking if the tortoise in the picture was Splat or if it was the Tidge mascarading as Waldo.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! yesterday on way to work i saw a deer



best picture i could manage:/ 

glad we're back


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! yesterday on way to work i saw a deer
> View attachment 218744
> 
> 
> best picture i could manage:/
> 
> glad we're back


Good morning John. 

That's a rather nice sight for the journey to work  

My first sight this morning has been the lorry that's come to pick up next door's skip - not quite so attractive


----------



## Bambam1989

Hello CDR. Thought I would pop in. Waiting for the hubby to get home. 
I regularly see deer in our pasture and lately a group of elk... They like to stand in the tree line and fuss at me when I'm gardening.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> That's a rather nice sight for the journey to work
> 
> My first sight this morning has been the lorry that's come to pick up next door's skip - not quite so attractive




good morning mum


----------



## johnandjade

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello CDR. Thought I would pop in. Waiting for the hubby to get home.
> I regularly see deer in our pasture and lately a group of elk... They like to stand in the tree line and fuss at me when I'm gardening.




good mornooning, feel free to share pictures, we love em


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I know. . . I know!! I was asking if the tortoise in the picture was Splat or if it was the Tidge mascarading as Waldo.


Tidgy is very good at disguises, so i'm not certain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! yesterday on way to work i saw a deer
> View attachment 218744
> 
> 
> best picture i could manage:/
> 
> glad we're back


Good morning! 
i'm glad you're back too! 
Hope you'er okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> That's a rather nice sight for the journey to work
> 
> My first sight this morning has been the lorry that's come to pick up next door's skip - not quite so attractive


Good morning, Linda. 
My first sight this morning was of a spotless starling sitting on my window ledge shouting at me. 
Golly, they're loud! Woke me up.
Never mind, he's most welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello CDR. Thought I would pop in. Waiting for the hubby to get home.
> I regularly see deer in our pasture and lately a group of elk... They like to stand in the tree line and fuss at me when I'm gardening.


Hello, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room !
Grab a passing armadillo to sit on, the One-Legged Leprechaun Pirate Substitute will fetch you a drink of choice but don't sit on a hedgehog and watch out for flying fruit-flavoured jellyfish. 
Do you like cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! It's my Birthday Egg! 
(Two days before my birthday) 
Hoooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no one

Thought I pop in and see what it's all about in here. Don't sit on a hedgehog, haha!! Please don't, cause I will get mad. You don't want me mad. Ask my stupid neighbours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> Thought I pop in and see what it's all about in here. Don't sit on a hedgehog, haha!! Please don't, cause I will get mad. You don't want me mad. Ask my stupid neighbours.


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room, Debora.
The hedgehogs and armadillos are our friends, the jellyfish provide a dim sort of lighting. 
There is a giant armadillo coffee table as well as the chairs and we have a snow leopard who only eats carrots, a couple of Humbolt penguins and lurking above, somewhere, is a giant wool spider but this may just be a myth. 
Wibble.


----------



## no one

Then I will become great friends with all the Hedgehog's and the Armadillo's in here. Is it a coincidence they can all hide inside themselves like our tortoises?


----------



## no one

Sorry, thank you for the welcome! I almost forgot. Oeps, must be nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> Then I will become great friends with all the Hedgehog's and the Armadillo's in here. Is it a coincidence they can all hide inside themselves like our tortoises?


I think it's because they are very useful as bowling balls. 
They don't seem to mind.


----------



## no one

Now you are just teasing me!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> Now you are just teasing me!!


No, no, the others will tell you of our Cold Dark Room Ten Pin Bowling competition. 
Though it is true to say, it's not exactly a serious place here all the time.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! yesterday on way to work i saw a deer
> View attachment 218744
> 
> 
> best picture i could manage:/
> 
> glad we're back


We have a family of deer in the woods next to the house that we're renting right now. It makes my day when i leave for work in the morning and they're hanging out in our yard


----------



## meech008

Morning roomies! Still woke up with some pretty good back pain. Not as bad as yesterday so far so that's good. Had an interesting wake up this morning. A certain hound got up on the bed where he's not supposed to be and stuck a very cold nose in my ear! He's not even sorry


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said:


> Morning roomies! Still woke up with some pretty good back pain. Not as bad as yesterday so far so that's good. Had an interesting wake up this morning. A certain hound got up on the bed where he's not supposed to be and stuck a very cold nose in my ear! He's not even sorry
> View attachment 218747



Hello Meech, glad to see you !
Better to wake up from a cold dogs nose than a cold, stiff back.
I like the shy but lovely expression on your dogs face.


----------



## Bee62

*Guten Tag*, which time it is in your little corner of the world *CDR* !


----------



## Bee62

Hello @Debora
It is always fine to see new roommates in the CDR.


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> Hello Meech, glad to see you !
> Better to wake up from a cold dogs nose than a cold, stiff back.
> I like the shy but lovely expression on your dogs face.


Thank you! And you are right  he's just a really big cuddler, he has to be next to you touching you some way so for me to sleep this late and him not be allowed up on the bed. Well I should have known haha. And thank you! He does have a lovely face


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> *Guten Tag*, which time it is in your little corner of the world *CDR* !


It is 938 am in my part of the states right now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Morning roomies! Still woke up with some pretty good back pain. Not as bad as yesterday so far so that's good. Had an interesting wake up this morning. A certain hound got up on the bed where he's not supposed to be and stuck a very cold nose in my ear! He's not even sorry
> View attachment 218747


Good morning, Michelle. 
He doesn't look particularly contrite, no. 
Very pretty though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Guten Tag*, which time it is in your little corner of the world *CDR* !


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Nearly 3 pm here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Nearly 3 pm here.



Good afternoon Adam. 
Thank torts its wednesday, so to speak with @johnandjade words !
*Animals are so lovely.* I can`t imagine my life without them. My cats and dogs, the torts and even the chicken and sheep.
RIP my two wonderful horses. I have had wonderful years together with them.
Just an hour ago I "fell in love" with a snake ....


----------



## Bee62

Isn`t that a beauty ?
https://www.ms-reptilien.de/tierbes...-nz16-oreophis-porphyraceus-laticinctus?c=897


----------



## Bee62

And the vendor sells aldabras too
https://www.ms-reptilien.de/tierbes...16-aldabrachelys-geochelone-g.-gigantea?c=767


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Isn`t that a beauty ?
> https://www.ms-reptilien.de/tierbes...-nz16-oreophis-porphyraceus-laticinctus?c=897


Stunning. 
In German it seems to be called a red banded bamboo snake. 
I know it as a black banded trinket snake. 
Lovely fellow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all and a wibbling welcome to our new roomies @*debora* and @bambam 1989 
We talk quite a lot of nonsense in this international zone  We are also happy to explain where our mutual language fails to communicate due to regional differences. I have learned so much about life outside the UK 

We love pictures of your locality or from when you travel. It's an eye into other parts of the world


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stunning.
> In German it seems to be called a red banded bamboo snake.
> I know it as a black banded trinket snake.
> Lovely fellow.



Yes, stunning is the right word for this beautiful animal.


----------



## JoesMum

@meech008 - I hope your back eases soon. I often find mine feels worst first thing in the morning and, with the aid of some ibuprofen, eases through the day. 

I have been out for a walk and it's conker season. Picking up my first conkers of the year always makes me happy. They look so lovely when they're fresh and polished 



JoesDad and colleagues had to abandon the office and return to their hotel today. It's monsoon season; it's raining very hard indeed and has been for 24 hours. The flood risk is severe; they're safer in the hotel... although that has a massive lake next to it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all and a wibbling welcome to our new roomies @*debora* and @bambam 1989
> 
> We talk quite a lot of nonsense in this international zone  We are also happy to explain where our mutual language fails to communicate due to regional differences. I have learned so much about life outside the UK
> 
> We love pictures of your locality or from when you travel. It's an eye into other parts of the world


That seems to have gone a bit wrong, Linda.
A link to your other forum?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @meech008 - I hope your back eases soon. I often find mine feels worst first thing in the morning and, with the aid of some ibuprofen, eases through the day.
> 
> I have been out for a walk and it's conker season. Picking up my first conkers of the year always makes me happy. They look so lovely when they're fresh and polished
> View attachment 218748
> 
> 
> JoesDad and colleagues had to abandon the office and return to their hotel today. It's monsoon season; it's raining very hard indeed and has been for 24 hours. The flood risk is severe; they're safer in the hotel... although that has a massive lake next to it!


I was saying to wifey just the other day how I used to love collecting conkers and how i grew two horse chestnut trees from them. 
Not much of a conker player, just loved the look and smell and feel of them.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That seems to have gone a bit wrong, Linda.
> A link to your other forum?


Not sure which gremlin got in there. You won't be able to see anything on that link - you won't have permission even if you join


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not sure which gremlin got in there. You won't be able to see anything on that link - you won't have permission even if you join


Thanks. 
Charming.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All fine and dandy, Gillian.
> Feeling a bit better today ?


Hi Adam. Glad to hear you're well.

Am slightly better today, thank goodness.

Thanks so much your concern.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello @Debora
> It is always fine to see new roommates in the CDR.


Hi Sabine.

Long time no see.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Glad to hear you're well.
> 
> Am slightly better today, thank goodness.
> 
> Thanks so much your concern.


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
Very glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## Gillian M

ladies, gentlemen and......torts!​


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> Isn`t that a beauty ?
> https://www.ms-reptilien.de/tierbes...-nz16-oreophis-porphyraceus-laticinctus?c=897


Very pretty little snake. My mom has a large corn snake and several royal pythons.


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> @meech008 - I hope your back eases soon. I often find mine feels worst first thing in the morning and, with the aid of some ibuprofen, eases through the day.
> 
> I have been out for a walk and it's conker season. Picking up my first conkers of the year always makes me happy. They look so lovely when they're fresh and polished
> View attachment 218748
> 
> 
> JoesDad and colleagues had to abandon the office and return to their hotel today. It's monsoon season; it's raining very hard indeed and has been for 24 hours. The flood risk is severe; they're safer in the hotel... although that has a massive lake next to it!


Thank you  it seems that it's better while moving now. Just stiff after I've been still. 

......what are conkers?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine.
> 
> Long time no see.
> 
> Hope you are well.



Hello Gillian. Nice to see you.
All well on my side ! And on yours ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218749
> 
> 
> ladies, gentlemen and......torts!​



Look 5 minutes at the gif and you`ll be dizzy .......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thank you  it seems that it's better while moving now. Just stiff after I've been still.
> 
> ......what are conkers?


The seeds of the horse chestnut tree. Not to be confused with edible chestnuts.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The seeds of the horse chestnut tree. Not to be confused with edible chestnuts.


What do you do with them?


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said:


> Very pretty little snake. My mom has a large corn snake and several royal pythons.



I have to think it over if there is a place left for such a snake in my living room .....


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> I have to think it over if there is a place left for such a snake in my living room .....


I bet you can find some


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> What do you do with them?


Well, Linda and I just like the feel, look and smell of them. 
But children play a game where you drill a hole through the centre, thread a string through and try to smash your opponents conker to pieces.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to think it over if there is a place left for such a snake in my living room .....


Remove a couple of chairs or a table or a window.


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said:


> I bet you can find some


*
Where there is a will there is a way" *


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Remove a couple of chairs or a table or a window.



I agree with the chairs or the table but *n o t * with any window ! It is 13 C outside, rainy and windy !!!
Do you think I will freeze in my own living room ! *Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !*


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Linda and I just like the feel, look and smell of them.
> But children play a game where you drill a hole through the centre, thread a string through and try to smash your opponents conker to pieces.
> View attachment 218750



Do you want a parcel full of them ? Then you can play with all the children in Fes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I agree with the chairs or the table but *n o t * with any window ! It is 13 C outside, rainy and windy !!!
> Do you think I will freeze in my own living room ! *Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !*


Just block it up.
It would also help keep the house warmer in winter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you want a parcel full of them ? Then you can play with all the children in Fes.


They don't do it here. 
It has rules.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't do it here.
> It has rules.



You mean that you`ll don`t receive them ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just block it up.
> It would also help keep the house warmer in winter.



No, too dark with blocked windows.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Linda and I just like the feel, look and smell of them.
> But children play a game where you drill a hole through the centre, thread a string through and try to smash your opponents conker to pieces.
> View attachment 218750


That sounds like fun! They do look pretty though


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian. Nice to see you.
> All well on my side ! And on yours ?


Am rather ill, with cramps. Went to the doctor yesterday.

Glad to know you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You mean that you`ll don`t receive them ?


The postman would eat them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, too dark with blocked windows.


Install some ceiling MVBs. 
That'll sort it.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Look 5 minutes at the gif and you`ll be dizzy .......


Let's ask @Tidgy's Dad . Adam, did that pic give you a headache? Hope not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That sounds like fun! They do look pretty though


You end up with cracked knuckles and scraped fingers when the strings get tangled up.
But, yes, terrific fun.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Am rather ill, with cramps. Went to the doctor yesterday.
> 
> Glad to know you are well.



Oh, sorry to hear that you are ill. I hope that you recover soon.
Stomach cramps ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Let's ask @Tidgy's Dad . Adam, did that pic give you a headache? Hope not.


OW! OW!
I have a headache.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You end up with cracked knuckles and scraped fingers when the strings get tangled up.
> But, yes, terrific fun.



Only children can have fun with cracked knuckles and scraped fingers....
I think you are too old now for these games, Adam.


----------



## meech008

We subscribe to a "snack box. every month a box comes that has snacks from a different country and every month it's different. This month was Pakistan. One thing is for certain, they LOVE spices. We had cumin cookies (think sweet chili. Not my favorite) masala flavored potato chips, chili gummy candies and more. VERY interesting and possibly one of my favorite boxes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only children can have fun with cracked knuckles and scraped fingers....
> I think you are too old now for these games, Adam.


Indeed.
I used to shriek and run away anyway.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that you are ill. I hope that you recover soon.
> Stomach cramps ?


Thanks a lot, Sabine.  Very nice of you. 

Yep, horrible and painful cramps, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We subscribe to a "snack box. every month a box comes that has snacks from a different country and every month it's different. This month was Pakistan. One thing is for certain, they LOVE spices. We had cumin cookies (think sweet chili. Not my favorite) masala flavored potato chips, chili gummy candies and more. VERY interesting and possibly one of my favorite boxes


wifey was born in Pakistan and lived their for 8 years. I've been often, really liked it there. 
They do the cumin cookies here, they're yuuuuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Had a Moroccan box, yet?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW! OW!
> I have a headache.


Oh no..........even that pic gave you a headache?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no..........even that pic gave you a headache?!


Actually, I think someone hit me on the head with a conker.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Only children can have fun with cracked knuckles and scraped fingers....
> I think you are too old now for these games, Adam.


Goodness, that knuckle cracking annoys some people, I noticed.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I think someone hit me on the head with a conker.



I wonder why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder why.



No one would intentionally want to wallop my nut with a conker! 
Would they?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey was born in Pakistan and lived their for 8 years. I've been often, really liked it there.
> They do the cumin cookies here, they're yuuuuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Had a Moroccan box, yet?


Not yet!! I think next month with be Switzerland or Belgium. Cant guess it yet. I didn't love the cumin cookies they were very.....different. I DID love the spicy gummy candy though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Not yet!! I think next month with be Switzerland or Belgium. Cant guess it yet. I didn't love the cumin cookies they were very.....different. I DID love the spicy gummy candy though


Not sure I've had that.
The Swiss box should be full of cheese !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one would intentionally want to wallop my nut with a conker!
> Would they?


You never know.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure I've had that.
> The Swiss box should be full of cheese !


That would be the BEST box. We've got a new chain of stores recently here called "Aldis" and "Lidl"
They have EXCELLENT cheese


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad say.....cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese.

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> That would be the BEST box. We've got a new chain of stores recently here called "Aldis" and "Lidl"
> They have EXCELLENT cheese


Yes, we have those in the UK and Spain. 
They're also pretty cheap. 
Oh, and the Swiss box should contain chocolate, too. 
And a cuckoo clock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad say.....cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese.
> 
> View attachment 218751​


No headache from this one.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, we have those in the UK and Spain.
> They're also pretty cheap.
> Oh, and the Swiss box should contain chocolate, too.
> And a cuckoo clock.


We go there all the time now because they are so much cheaper than anywhere else. I mean a pint of strawberries for less than a dollar? Yes thank you very much. 

I don't much care for chocolate  
I do like cuckoo clocks though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> We go there all the time now because they are so much cheaper than anywhere else. I mean a pint of strawberries for less than a dollar? Yes thank you very much.
> 
> I don't much care for chocolate
> I do like cuckoo clocks though


No, i'm not a big chocolate fan, either, though I enjoy a piece occasionally. 
But strawberries - yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, i'm not a big chocolate fan, either, though I enjoy a piece occasionally.
> But strawberries - yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love strawberries. Almost all fruit actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I love strawberries. Almost all fruit actually.


I don't eat as much fruit as I should, fresh veg is my fave, but I'm rather fond of strawberries and Kiwi fruit.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't eat as much fruit as I should, fresh veg is my fave, but I'm rather fond of strawberries and Kiwi fruit.


I enjoy fresh veg as well. Tomatoes are my favorite for a snack. What are your favorites?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room !
> Grab a passing armadillo to sit on, the One-Legged Leprechaun Pirate Substitute will fetch you a drink of choice but don't sit on a hedgehog and watch out for flying fruit-flavoured jellyfish.
> Do you like cheese ?


I love cheese. Sharp cheddar is my favorite.
Should I be worried about the purple penguin in the corner too?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot, Sabine.  Very nice of you.
> 
> Yep, horrible and painful cramps, I'm afraid.



Mayby you eat something wrong ?


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said:


> That would be the BEST box. We've got a new chain of stores recently here called "Aldis" and "Lidl"
> They have EXCELLENT cheese



Hihi, Aldi and Lidl are German.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I enjoy fresh veg as well. Tomatoes are my favorite for a snack. What are your favorites?


Potatoes, of course! 
Cauliflower, radish, sweetcorn, broccoli. 
But seriously, brussel sprouts are my fave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I love cheese. Sharp cheddar is my favorite.
> Should I be worried about the purple penguin in the corner too?


Two penguins here. 
But they shouldn't be purple. 
Points for the cheese liking.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, i'm not a big chocolate fan, either, though I enjoy a piece occasionally.
> But strawberries - yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I love strawberries too. Eating every evening a little amount of them.


----------



## Bee62

Have to wibble for a while.
Hope to see you all later again.

Wibble ..... wibble .... wibble ................


----------



## Yvonne G

Did anyone "Waldo" page 40?

I'm waiting for an out of town visitor who may be interested in buying my Aldabran tortoises. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bambam1989

No purple penguins? Maybe it got into my art supplies. Hedgehogs are so cute with their little noses


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning/prevnooning/mornooning to one and all  

hope miss gillian is feeling better, chocolate and a hot water bottle i always suggest. 

hope mum isn't missing joes dad too much. crack. a bottle and grab a duvet, get a rom com on  

mrs G, i hope you're visit is a positive outcome that you hope for 

mr adam, i actually used to eat kiwi with the fur on!! 

ccl bee, just passed 1800hrs here... wibble time 

naturally a big ol' welcome and free the badger to our new roomies 

meech, keep kicking butt \m/\m/ 

gramps, my journey home today




everyone else, keep on tortin'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I love strawberries too. Eating every evening a little amount of them.


We only have them in the season here, and many come from Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Have to wibble for a while.
> Hope to see you all later again.
> 
> Wibble ..... wibble .... wibble ................


Wibble ron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Did anyone "Waldo" page 40?
> 
> I'm waiting for an out of town visitor who may be interested in buying my Aldabran tortoises. Fingers crossed!


Yes, Sabine got it. 
Good luck with the Aldabran's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> No purple penguins? Maybe it got into my art supplies. Hedgehogs are so cute with their little noses


And the quills make useful darts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning/prevnooning/mornooning to one and all
> 
> hope miss gillian is feeling better, chocolate and a hot water bottle i always suggest.
> 
> hope mum isn't missing joes dad too much. crack. a bottle and grab a duvet, get a rom com on
> 
> mrs G, i hope you're visit is a positive outcome that you hope for
> 
> mr adam, i actually used to eat kiwi with the fur on!!
> 
> ccl bee, just passed 1800hrs here... wibble time
> 
> naturally a big ol' welcome and free the badger to our new roomies
> 
> meech, keep kicking butt \m/\m/
> 
> gramps, my journey home today
> View attachment 218755
> 
> 
> 
> everyone else, keep on tortin'


John, Good evening, sir. 
Check your "warface " thread.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John, Good evening, sir.
> Check your "warface " thread.




i seen em' boss


----------



## johnandjade

today was a 'johnny on the spot' day... best of a bad situation. 

had to work in a MOT bay?!




which has a rolling road,



i couldn't get off! hee hee, so i left cars in, hands over keys and left... 

i'm back there tomorrow 

the hoover nossel was HUGE 



about a foot and a hlf!! .. it got tossed aside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i seen em' boss


Oh, sorry. 
And more here on posts 80411 and 80413 ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No headache from this one.


Obviously not.  That is, despite the fact that you didn't say "_cheeeeeeeeeeeeeese_."


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Mayby you eat something wrong ?


No it's not that. It's all tension and stress. 

Thanks a lot your concern.  Appreciate it.


----------



## meech008

Bee62 said:


> Hihi, Aldi and Lidl are German.


They moved quick. In a matter of months we have 4 Aldis and 3 lidls. Just in our area


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> I love cheese. Sharp cheddar is my favorite.
> Should I be worried about the purple penguin in the corner too?


Hi. So you're another "cheese fan?"


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Potatoes, of course!
> Cauliflower, radish, sweetcorn, broccoli.
> But seriously, brussel sprouts are my fave.


I LOVE BRUSSELS sprouts! Roasted with some balsamic vinegar. Yummmyyyyyy. Not the cauliflowers biggest fan


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> today was a 'johnny on the spot' day... best of a bad situation.
> 
> had to work in a MOT bay?!
> View attachment 218760
> 
> 
> 
> which has a rolling road,
> View attachment 218761
> 
> 
> i couldn't get off! hee hee, so i left cars in, hands over keys and left...
> 
> i'm back there tomorrow
> 
> the hoover nossel was HUGE
> View attachment 218763
> 
> 
> about a foot and a hlf!! .. it got tossed aside.


That thing is huge!! I could really get some cleaning done in my jeep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Even to Mr Adam, peering down over his flowers, Tortoise Number 8, Noel, looked pretty big. It was absolutely amazing, astonishing and rather quite unbelievable that Mrs wifey had hardly noticed anything at all during the great operation. Only once had she looked up and said, " You know, Mr Adam, I do believe he's getting bigger. What do you think?" 
"I can't see a lot of difference myself," Mr Adam had answered casually. 










Page 41


----------



## Gillian M

all, at CDR.​


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218767
> 
> all, at CDR.​


Evening to you too Gillian. Hope you're feeling better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Obviously not.  That is, despite the fact that you didn't say "_cheeeeeeeeeeeeeese_."


Oh, yes I did. 
I say cheese approximately every seven and a half minutes, so i must have done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I LOVE BRUSSELS sprouts! Roasted with some balsamic vinegar. Yummmyyyyyy. Not the cauliflowers biggest fan


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love parsnips, swede, all types of peas, beans.................just love my veggies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love carrots, as well, but i feed all mine to the snow leopard.


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> That would be the BEST box. We've got a new chain of stores recently here called "Aldis" and "Lidl"
> They have EXCELLENT cheese


Aldi and Lidl are both common in Europe. They have a good reputation for quality at a good price. Not luxury, but what they sell is very good value usually.


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> I enjoy fresh veg as well. Tomatoes are my favorite for a snack. What are your favorites?


You and my daughter would get on well... She prefers tomatoes over sweets (candy)


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> You and my daughter would get on well... She prefers tomatoes over sweets (candy)


They're just so darn good. Especially when they're in season. Soooo good


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Evening to you too Gillian. Hope you're feeling better


Am slightly better.  Medications take time and a lot of time.  Know what I mean? 

Thanks very much your concern, Meech.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes I did.
> I say cheese approximately every seven and a half minutes, so i must have done.






Say cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese now.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Gillian M

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 218799


Hi Grandpa.

I do as well, but I do not love cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese. I like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218791
> 
> 
> Say cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese now.


Cheeeeeeeeeeeese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 218799


Good afternoon, Grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeeeeeeeeeeese.


Bud and crackers also !!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Bud and crackers also !!!!!!!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And grapes and nuts.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> I LOVE BRUSSELS sprouts! Roasted with some balsamic vinegar. Yummmyyyyyy. Not the cauliflowers biggest fan


I'll trade you Brussels sprouts for cauliflower!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'll trade you Brussels sprouts for cauliflower!!


I'll have both, ta.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And grapes and nuts.


Grapes and nuts ? I thought you would choose a cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Grapes and nuts ? I thought you would choose a cheese ?


No, I meant cheese, Bud, crackers, nuts and grapes. 
The perfect meal.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

So let's have sharp cheddar on the crackers ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So let's have sharp cheddar on the crackers ?


Absolutely!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We only have them in the season here, and many come from Spain.



In Germany available the whole year trough. In winter mostly from Spain too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble ron.



Wibblings done.
I am back....


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> So let's have sharp cheddar on the crackers ?



.... and a Bud.
Good evening grandpa turtle.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> .... and a Bud.
> Good evening grandpa turtle.


Hello girl 
We were planning supper aBud with cheese and crackers , grapes and nuts !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hello girl
> We were planning supper aBud with cheese and crackers , grapes and nuts !



Yummy !
Thank you for the "girl".  I am an old girl....


----------



## meech008

I've been going through a "white rice" phase. I can't seem to get enough of it. Hot buttered, slightly salted white rice. Mmmmmm


----------



## Yvonne G

meech008 said:


> I've been going through a "white rice" phase. I can't seem to get enough of it. Hot buttered, slightly salted white rice. Mmmmmm



. . . or, saute up some chopped pork, onion and celery then stir in cooked white rice and moisten it with soy sauce.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wibblings done.
> I am back....


Unfortunately, I was watching TV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I've been going through a "white rice" phase. I can't seem to get enough of it. Hot buttered, slightly salted white rice. Mmmmmm


wifey prefers all sorts of wild rices and exotic types. Some are excellent, others virtually inedible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or, saute up some chopped pork, onion and celery then stir in cooked white rice and moisten it with soy sauce.


Sounds good, though I'm not too fond of raw celery, it's okay cooked.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds good, though I'm not too fond of raw celery, it's okay cooked.



I love sauteed celery and onions. I cook with it frequently.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Yummy !
> Thank you for the "girl".  I am an old girl....


1962 ant old 1955 is old !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I love sauteed celery and onions. I cook with it frequently.


wifey! I'm hungry. 
BO and SO gone.


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. So you're another "cheese fan?"


Yep. Haven't had a type that I didn't like yet. Sooo many types .
But my true passion are desserts, love love love to bake stuff. 
Cheesecake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. Haven't had a type that I didn't like yet. Sooo many types .
> But my true passion are desserts, love love love to bake stuff.
> Cheesecake!


I have cheese for dessert.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or, saute up some chopped pork, onion and celery then stir in cooked white rice and moisten it with soy sauce.


With bacon too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates, time for a kip. 
Talk about conkers and things with you all again tomorrow. 
Sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, 4th night on the trot with broken sleep due to jade snoring


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all



johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, 4th night on the trot with broken sleep due to jade snoring


You have my sympathies. My Dad was a very loud snorer. I have no idea how my Mum coped; it was bad enough sharing a caravan with him for a fortnight when we were on holiday. 

Ear plugs? 

Or persuade Jade to try one of the products you can get to help reduce snoring... or see her doctor about it. Snorers aren't getting enough sleep themselves, so it will help her as well as you.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. Haven't had a type that I didn't like yet. Sooo many types .
> But my true passion are desserts, love love love to bake stuff.
> Cheesecake!


Hello! Hope you are well.

YUMMY! Cheese cake....that I love. Cheese cake, not [email protected]'s Dad.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeeeeeeeeeeese.


Good morning Adam.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey! I'm hungry.
> BO and SO gone.


So am I.


----------



## Gillian M

good morning all at CDR.​Headache, @Tidgy's Dad ? No...not this time, I believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, 4th night on the trot with broken sleep due to jade snoring


Good morning, John. 
3rd night in a row with broken sleep due to being excited about my birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> You have my sympathies. My Dad was a very loud snorer. I have no idea how my Mum coped; it was bad enough sharing a caravan with him for a fortnight when we were on holiday.
> 
> Ear plugs?
> 
> Or persuade Jade to try one of the products you can get to help reduce snoring... or see her doctor about it. Snorers aren't getting enough sleep themselves, so it will help her as well as you.


Good morning, Linda. 
I quite like it when wifey snores.
It gives me the chance to drop spiders in her mouth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam.
> 
> Hope you are well.


Hello there, Gillian. 
I'm good, thank you, though a little sad as my birthday present hasn't arrived from Amazon, yet. 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218841
> 
> 
> good morning all at CDR.​Headache, @Tidgy's Dad ? No...not this time, I believe.


A bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates . 
It's my Birthday Eve! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit.


Even here?!!

Why are you the only one at CDR who gets these headaches?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates .
> It's my Birthday Eve!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Notice Adam, NOT cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!  

Happy Birthday! ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Even here?!!
> 
> Why are you the only one at CDR who gets these headaches?


Because I have the biggest head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218843
> 
> 
> Notice Adam, NOT cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!
> 
> Happy Birthday! ​


I doubt I'll get a cake. 
Or any presents, it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because I have the biggest head.


You're the "Big Boss" here, and you deserve to be.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I doubt I'll get a cake.
> Or any presents, it seems.



Why not? 
Only cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese? Or not even that?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not?
> Only cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese? Or not even that?!


I don't think I'm getting anything except alcohol.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think I'm getting anything except alcohol.


What about some toast and.............cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about some toast and.............cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese?
> 
> View attachment 218846


That toast has got a hair on it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That toast has got a hair on it.


UGH!  No it does not.  Come on, you'll like it with some CHEESE, believe me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> UGH!  No it does not.  Come on, you'll like it with some CHEESE, believe me.


Yes it does. 
And a whole kitten head.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes it does.
> And a whole kitten head.


Meat is good for you: a lot of protein.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

(Notice the hay in the tortoise house. Hay is a bad substrate as it can mold when wet or when dry can get dusty and cause respiratory problems. Tiles are also a bad substrate, they are too hard and can cause damage to the legs if the tortoise spends all the time on them.Coco coir, fine grade orchid bark a,d cypress mulch are all good substrates as they are very good for holding moisture, walking on and digging into and are not toxic. They can be bought far more cheaply at garden centres than pet stores, too.)
(And the candle is beginning to melt in the heat)


But now perhaps it was time to call a halt, and that evening Mr Adam was just about to go out and suggest to Mrs wifey that she ought to weigh Alfie when a startled cry from the balcony below brought him outside fast.
"Look!" Mrs wifey was shouting. "Alfie's too big to get through the door of his little house! he must have grown enormously!"
"Weigh him," Mr Adam ordered. "Take him in and weigh him quick."




(and the candle chimney has completely gone!) 




Page 42


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Meat is good for you: a lot of protein.


Oh, okay then, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 218848
> 
> 
> 
> (Notice the hay in the tortoise house. Hay is a bad substrate as it can mold when wet or when dry can get dusty and cause respiratory problems. Tiles are also a bad substrate, they are too hard and can cause damage to the legs if the tortoise spends all the time on them.Coco coir, fine grade orchid bark a,d cypress mulch are all good substrates as they are very good for holding moisture, walking on and digging into and are not toxic. They can be bought far more cheaply at garden centres than pet stores, too.)
> 
> 
> But now perhaps it was time to call a halt, and that evening Mr Adam was just about to go out and suggest to Mrs wifey that she ought to weigh Alfie when a startled cry from the balcony below brought him outside fast.
> "Look!" Mrs wifey was shouting. "Alfie's too big to get through the door of his little house! he must have grown enormously!"
> "Weigh him," Mr Adam ordered. "Take him in and weigh him quick."
> 
> View attachment 218849



Thanks for posting Adam.

May we join you for a cup of tea?  But only tea from that cute "tort pot." [/QUOTE]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, okay then, I'll give it a try.


What do you think of it? Good isn't it? Want more?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Of course you may. 
It was sent to me by Noel last Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What do you think of it? Good isn't it? Want more?


No.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off out pole vaulting with the Tidge. 
Back in a while. ...................


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or, saute up some chopped pork, onion and celery then stir in cooked white rice and moisten it with soy sauce.


Also sounds delicious!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey prefers all sorts of wild rices and exotic types. Some are excellent, others virtually inedible.


I loveeee all kinds of rice as well and I seem to switch it my favorites periodically.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, 4th night on the trot with broken sleep due to jade snoring


Ben snores like a lumberjack sawing wood sometimes. I poke him in the side until he gets agitated in his sleep and he rolls over.


----------



## johnandjade

good prevnooning friends. was in the same place again today, just starting the journey home.. 2x tains :/ 

...via supermarket for buds . 

second day i have exceeded target and have 2x half done already for tomorrow... and left an hour early


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> 1962 ant old 1955 is old !!!


I got you beat by 1 year, Gramps! 
60 is the new 40, so I'm only 43!


----------



## Moozillion

HI, ADAM!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I loveeee all kinds of rice as well and I seem to switch it my favorites periodically.


Good morning, Michelle! 
Another beautiful day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good prevnooning friends. was in the same place again today, just starting the journey home.. 2x tains :/
> 
> ...via supermarket for buds .
> 
> second day i have exceeded target and have 2x half done already for tomorrow... and left an hour early


Good prevening, John. 
Well played.
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HI, ADAM!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 218901



Meeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrkkkaaaaaaaatttttttttsssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And my birthday's tomorrow.
And the next two days. 
Today is Birthday Eve.
Good afternoon, Moozillion!


----------



## Moozillion

These meerkat musicians already had a gig for tomorrow, so it was today or nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> These meerkat musicians already had a gig for tomorrow, so it was today or nothing.


Nothing would have been better.
As in I would have preferred nothing, not "Nothing would have been better than......."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We are back from our pole-vaulting. 
Tidgy vaulted conveniently into next doors vegetable patch while my pole snapped and I fell into the street and bruised my coccyx. I'm fairly certain that Tidgy sawed halfway through my pole, but she's saying nothing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I got you beat by 1 year, Gramps!
> 60 is the new 40, so I'm only 43!


If you wanna talk old, how about 1938?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are back from our pole-vaulting.
> Tidgy vaulted conveniently into next doors vegetable patch while my pole snapped and I fell into the street and bruised my coccyx. I'm fairly certain that Tidgy sawed halfway through my pole, but she's saying nothing.


Naughty girl! Bruised coccyxs are very painful and coincidentally my 2nd least favorite X-ray to do


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> If you wanna talk old, how about 1938?


Winner winner, chicken dinner, as some people may say. 
But that's the first and last time for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Naughty girl! Bruised coccyxs are very painful and coincidentally my 2nd least favorite X-ray to do


Yes, well, I do tend to exaggerate, I expect I'll live. 
What's your least favourite x-ray to do?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, well, I do tend to exaggerate, I expect I'll live.
> What's your least favourite x-ray to do?


Orbits. I can never get the view that displays the optic foramen just right and it's soooo frustrating and time consuming. The patients don't love it either I love all other head work but orbits make me feel incompetent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Orbits. I can never get the view that displays the optic foramen just right and it's soooo frustrating and time consuming. The patients don't love it either I love all other head work but orbits make me feel incompetent


I'm sure you're not alone. 
And I hate having x-rays done of any kind. 
I can imagine that one's very tricky.


----------



## Big Charlie

Today I learned that candles don't make good chimneys.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> I got you beat by 1 year, Gramps!
> 60 is the new 40, so I'm only 43!


Yes ! But ladies stay good looken and younger longer ! Ask any man !


----------



## Big Charlie

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes ! But ladies stay good looken and younger longer ! Ask any man !


This is a race I don't want to win. The only good news about getting older is I'm getting Social Security starting next month!


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> Today I learned that candles don't make good chimneys.



Learn something new every day! Plus, it's very entertaining here.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Big Charlie said:


> This is a race I don't want to win. The only good news about getting older is I'm getting Social Security starting next month!


But congress will lower it next year ! Or at least that's what they try to do !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Today I learned that candles don't make good chimneys.


Not in a hot climate they don't. 
They don't make good candles, either. 
I like to teach people useful stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes ! But ladies stay good looken and younger longer ! Ask any man !


I agree. 
or wifey will beat me.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure you're not alone.
> And I hate having x-rays done of any kind.
> I can imagine that one's very tricky.


I imagine you've had more than your fair share of X-rays in your lifetime. Especially chest X-rays


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I imagine you've had more than your fair share of X-rays in your lifetime. Especially chest X-rays


Only recently, but yes, lots of those for the TB. 
Never broken a bone though.


----------



## Big Charlie

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> But congress will lower it next year ! Or at least that's what they try to do !


Not fair! I don't see how that would work, since there aren't enough contributions to cover all the payments out. I only wish they would lower the Medicare age to 62. My medical costs are so high.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only recently, but yes, lots of those for the TB.
> Never broken a bone though.


Better than me! I broke my femur when I was 14  everything okay?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> HI, ADAM!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 218901




music playing... 

'hey hey, we're the meerkats!,

and people say we meerkat around, '


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Naughty girl! Bruised coccyxs are very painful and coincidentally my 2nd least favorite X-ray to do





i may have one of my wee toe soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Better than me! I broke my femur when I was 14  everything okay?


Generally, it's great, though i am a bit disappointed with Amazon as my birthday presents haven't arrived. 
Re the TB, after 107 days in isolation and months of aftercare medication it's cured but have lost a third of my lungs which won't regrow. 
But life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Better than me! I broke my femur when I was 14  everything okay?


Crikey! 
That must have hurt. 
And taken a long time to heal, I'll warrant.
You okay ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> music playing...
> 
> 'hey hey, we're the meerkats!,
> 
> and people say we meerkat around, '


And then I shot them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in a hot climate they don't.
> They don't make good candles, either.
> I like to teach people useful stuff.




yet to proven


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. After wading through all that paperwork all week, my meeting got postponed to next month  And far enough away for me to have forgotten what's in the paperwork, so I'll have to study it again

It's a bit nippy this evening. I have switched the gas fire on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. After wading through all that paperwork all week, my meeting got postponed to next month  And far enough away for me to have forgotten what's in the paperwork, so I'll have to study it again
> 
> It's a bit nippy this evening. I have switched the gas fire on.


Good evening. 
Boooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
I would be gnashing my gnashers, somewhat. 
Can't say I miss my gas fire, much, and certainly not the bills.


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> i may have one of my wee toe soon


Oh no!! What happened to your toe?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Generally, it's great, though i am a bit disappointed with Amazon as my birthday presents haven't arrived.
> Re the TB, after 107 days in isolation and months of aftercare medication it's cured but have lost a third of my lungs which won't regrow.
> But life's good.


Maybe I should put on my best "let me speak to your manager" voice and give them a call


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> That must have hurt.
> And taken a long time to heal, I'll warrant.
> You okay ?


Oh yes  I had surgery when I was 18 to repair the damage that it caused and it's been good ever since


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. After wading through all that paperwork all week, my meeting got postponed to next month  And far enough away for me to have forgotten what's in the paperwork, so I'll have to study it again
> 
> It's a bit nippy this evening. I have switched the gas fire on.


I wish it would get nippy here. It's 85 F here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Maybe I should put on my best "let me speak to your manager" voice and give them a call


More likely the British or Moroccan postal service.
You can call them if you like.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> 1962 ant old 1955 is old !!!



Thank you again ! I love you


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 218841
> 
> 
> good morning all at CDR.​Headache, @Tidgy's Dad ? No...not this time, I believe.



Sooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> If you wanna talk old, how about 1938?



Old like a tortoise .....


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes ! But ladies stay good looken and younger longer ! Ask any man !



You are a real gentleman.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday Adam! arty:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Adam! arty:


Hahaha! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy birthday to me ! ! ! 
52 is the best possible age. 
Until next year. 
Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 

























Dear Adam,

I wish you the very best for your birthday. Tons of luck and health for the next years.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Adam,
> 
> I wish you the very best for your birthday. Tons of luck and health for the next years.
> 
> Sabine


Bless you, Sabine! 
I've just cracked open the first bottle, supplied by Zak who popped in earlier.


----------



## Bee62

Bottle of what ?
Sparkling wine ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Party Games. 
NUMBER 1
TREASURE HUNT ! 
To win the prize, follow the clues : 
1 When is a fish not a fish ?
.. Seek the lemon one and read the dish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bottle of what ?
> Sparkling wine ????


Voddy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PARTY GAME ! 

Number 2 
I spy with my little eye.................................
A tortoise! 
(real photos please, no interweb, and remember there's only a few of us playing.)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Voddy!



Pardon ?
Vodkar ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME !
> 
> Number 2
> I spy with my little eye.................................
> A tortoise!
> (real photos please, no interweb, and remember there's only a few of us playing.)





I spy with my little eye...
An alarm clock

I really must go to bed now. Nos da!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME !
> 
> Number 2
> I spy with my little eye.................................
> A tortoise!
> (real photos please, no interweb, and remember there's only a few of us playing.)



That`s easy


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Party Games.
> NUMBER 1
> TREASURE HUNT !
> To win the prize, follow the clues :
> 1 When is a fish not a fish ?
> .. Seek the lemon one and read the dish.



When I am selfish, the fish ( in me  ) is no fish


----------



## Shaif

Momof4 said:


> I've been to lots of concerts and I think Prince was one of the best! I'm not a huge fan either but I did like his early stuff.
> 
> I loved ac/dc's show too!




Prince would be AMAZING! He was so very gifted. Guitar, song, dance. That would be a great concert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PARTY GAME! 
Number 3 
Adam Quiz
1. What is Adam's favourite food ?
2. TV program?
3. Science?
4. Football Team?
5. Vegetable?
6. Where was wifey born?
7. What is her actual first name?
8. Name two other countries Adam has lived in apart from Morocco and the UK.
9. What is his middle name ?
10. What part of his body would he most like to change?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ?
> Vodkar ?


Yup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 218964
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> An alarm clock
> 
> I really must go to bed now. Nos da!


POINTS !!!!!! 
Yes, you are up late. 
Night night Linda, sleep well. 
And thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.



Bleuch..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s easy
> View attachment 218965


Beautiful, but Linda wins, so we are looking for an alarm clock, but I'll give you a point anyway. 
'cos it's my birthday.


----------



## Shaif

Happy happy , Happy Birthday, Adam! I hope it's perfect!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When I am selfish, the fish ( in me  ) is no fish


Errrrrrrrrr.
Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Happy happy , Happy Birthday, Adam! I hope it's perfect!!!!!


My presents didn't arrive from Amazon, so perfect it is not, but great it will be. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME!
> Number 3
> Adam Quiz
> 1. What is Adam's favourite food ?
> 2. TV program?
> 3. Science?
> 4. Football Team?
> 5. Vegetable?
> 6. Where was wifey born?
> 7. What is her actual first name?
> 8. Name two other countries Adam has lived in apart from Morocco and the UK.
> 9. What is his middle name ?
> 10. What part of his body would he most like to change?



1 Cheese
2 Games of thrones, Dr. Who
3 Fossils
4 ???
5 Strawberries
6 Morocco
7 Mrs
8 Poland and Germany
9 ????
10 the lungs


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrrr.
> Nope.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful, but Linda wins, so we are looking for an alarm clock, but I'll give you a point anyway.
> 'cos it's my birthday.



Thanks #


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 1 Cheese
> 2 Games of thrones, Dr. Who
> 3 Fossils
> 4 ???
> 5 Strawberries
> 6 Morocco
> 7 Mrs
> 8 Poland and Germany
> 9 ????
> 10 the lungs


1 is correct for points. 
2 which one ? 
3 What is the science ?
5 No. That's a fruit. 
6 and 7 Wrong. 
8 Poland , yes, but though i visited Germany many times i never 'lived there. 1 point. 
10 No.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1 is correct for points.
> 2 which one ?
> 3 What is the science ?
> 5 No. That's a fruit.
> 6 and 7 Wrong.
> 8 Poland , yes, but though i visited Germany many times i never 'lived there. 1 point.
> 10 No.



2 Dr. Who
3 Paleontology
5 Potatoes


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME!
> Number 3
> Adam Quiz
> 1. What is Adam's favourite food ?
> 2. TV program?
> 3. Science?
> 4. Football Team?
> 5. Vegetable?
> 6. Where was wifey born?
> 7. What is her actual first name?
> 8. Name two other countries Adam has lived in apart from Morocco and the UK.
> 9. What is his middle name ?
> 10. What part of his body would he most like to change?


1. cheese
2. Dr. Who
3. geology
4. Manchester United
5. potato
6. Pakistan
7. Stella
8. Saudi Arabia, Poland
9. Robert
10. nose


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PARTY GAME NUMBER 3
Three legged race
4 teams. 
1st team captain : Me
2nd team captain : Linda.
3rd team captain : Sabine.
4th team captain : Shaif @Shaif 
I will tell you the team members you have later.


----------



## Bee62

It is late.....
I say good night. 
Counting stars tonight...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 2 Dr. Who
> 3 Paleontology
> 5 Potatoes


2 Is correct for POINTS ! ! ! 
3 Also correct for POINTS ! ! !
5 Wrong, wifey makes me but them, I like them, but not my favourite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> 1. cheese
> 2. Dr. Who
> 3. geology
> 4. Manchester United
> 5. potato
> 6. Pakistan
> 7. Stella
> 8. Saudi Arabia, Poland
> 9. Robert
> 10. nose


1,2 and 3 already answered.
4 is probably worth about minus 1 million, but I won't be mean.
5 no, see above.
6 Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! POINTS ! ! !
7 no
8 A point or two, yes.
9 and 10 No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> 1. cheese
> 2. Dr. Who
> 3. geology
> 4. Manchester United
> 5. potato
> 6. Pakistan
> 7. Stella
> 8. Saudi Arabia, Poland
> 9. Robert
> 10. nose


Oh, and I've selected you for my team in the three legged race.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is late.....
> I say good night.
> Counting stars tonight...


HELP ! ! ! 
I've gone blind! 
Or is that the vodka ?
Night night, Lovely Sabine, speak soon.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and I've selected you for my team in the three legged race.


Yay! I'm honored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Yay! I'm honored.


Hmmmmm.
You may live to regret it. 
As may I .


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1,2 and 3 already answered.
> 4 is probably worth about minus 1 million, but I won't be mean.
> 5 no, see above.
> 6 Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! POINTS ! ! !
> 7 no
> 8 A point or two, yes.
> 9 and 10 No.




5. brussel sprouts
7. Sara
9. James


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

PARTY GAME NUMBER 4 
Button ! Button ! 
Who has the button?
One of our Roommies has the button .
Which one?
Ask questions to decide.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> 5. brussel sprouts
> 7. Sara
> 9. James


Good evening, Cameron. 
Correct for a load of points, but i'm not surprised, somehow. 
It really is nice to hear from you. 
Not going to wish me happy birthday thingy ?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME NUMBER 4
> Button ! Button !
> Who has the button?
> One of our Roommies has the button .
> Which one?
> Ask questions to decide.


Happy happy birthday Adam!!! 

Is it me?!
Man or woman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Happy happy birthday Adam!!!
> 
> Is it me?!
> Man or woman?


It's a man.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a man.


Where does he live?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Where does he live?


Can't tell you that! 
yes or no questions, only! 
Minus one.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't tell you that!
> yes or no questions, only!
> Minus one.


Darn!


----------



## meech008

meech008 said:


> Darn!


Doesssss he really like Bud?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If I am correct, and as far as this is concerned, 2 questions remain.
What is my favourite football team?
A nd what part of my body would I most like to change?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Doesssss he really like Bud?


Nope, not particularly.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not particularly.


Does he have red foot tortoises?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Doesssss he really like Bud?


Michelle; you are in Linda's team for the Three Legged Race. 
Hope that's alright. 
@JoesMum 
Hope you're happy, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Does he have red foot tortoises?


Yes! He does !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i'm off to get some shut eye.
But the party games are still up and running.
LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME NUMBER 3
> Three legged race
> 4 teams.
> 1st team captain : Me
> 2nd team captain : Linda.
> 3rd team captain : Sabine.
> 4th team captain : Shaif @Shaif
> I will tell you the team members you have later.




O my word! I'm stressed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> O my word! I'm stressed!


Don't be
Like everything else in here , it's just a bit of fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night , Roommates! 
Lots of fun tomorrow!


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be
> Like everything else in here , it's just a bit of fun.




Well then, Challenge Accepted!!!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes! He does !


Is it Ed?!?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME NUMBER 4
> Button ! Button !
> Who has the button?
> One of our Roommies has the button .
> Which one?
> Ask questions to decide.



Did they just recently sell a couple giant tortoises?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Michelle; you are in Linda's team for the Three Legged Race.
> Hope that's alright.
> @JoesMum
> Hope you're happy, too.


That's fine

Good morning all. I'm just about to work my way back through the games...


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I am correct, and as far as this is concerned, 2 questions remain.
> What is my favourite football team?
> A nd what part of my body would I most like to change?


Football team: Leeds United
Body part: no idea... your back?


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Does he have red foot tortoises?


Only Greeks for Adam. I think Morocco lacks the humidity for red foots


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PARTY GAME NUMBER 4
> Button ! Button !
> Who has the button?
> One of our Roommies has the button .
> Which one?
> Ask questions to decide.


Is the button holding Roomie male or female?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful, but Linda wins, so we are looking for an alarm clock, but I'll give you a point anyway.
> 'cos it's my birthday.


I spy an electric kettle


----------



## JoesMum

So the sad news, for anyone whose iPhone or iPad updates to iOS11, is that the TFO app will stop working. 

I do hope Josh changes his mind and updates it. I know he's not a fan, probably because he needs to own an iPhone to test it and they're not cheap. It is, however, far and away easier to use on an iPhone than the browser version... the phone is based on apps for a reason and so many people don't actually own anything else that accesses the internet these days. 

My iPhone hasn't updated yet, but my days with the app are numbered.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, Adam! Say 'cheese'!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So the sad news, for anyone whose iPhone or iPad updates to iOS11, is that the TFO app will stop working.
> 
> I do hope Josh changes his mind and updates it. I know he's not a fan, probably because he needs to own an iPhone to test it and they're not cheap. It is, however, far and away easier to use on an iPhone than the browser version... the phone is based on apps for a reason and so many people don't actually own anything else that accesses the internet these days.
> 
> My iPhone hasn't updated yet, but my days with the app are numbered.


Good morning, Linda!
Thank you for the heads up. I'll wait a bit more before updating to 11. :/


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We have a superb day here today. Bright and sunny and 13C - just right for a walk!

I decided to walk into town up the River Medway tow path. It's navigable to just north of Tonbridge and, although the boats don't need to be pulled by horses these days, the tow path is maintained as a footpath. 

It is so beautiful that postcards are a necessity



The Town Lock:








The "Big Bridge" (its actual name) with the Castle behind



The Castle and the top end of the High Street


----------



## Bee62

Gooood mooorning rooomies !
Thank torts it`s *FRIDAY *!

My torts saying "hello" to all CDR`s.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Gillian.
> I'm good, thank you, though a little sad as my birthday present hasn't arrived from Amazon, yet.
> How are you feeling today?


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Happy Birthday! Adam. Today I am _NOT _going to give you a headache. Agreed? 

Am slightly better. Thanks very much your concern.  

What present are you expecting? Please do not say: cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Sooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute !


Thanks Sabine. But Oli Kahn and Oli my tort are both cuter.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Gooood mooorning rooomies !
> Thank torts it`s *FRIDAY *!
> 
> My torts saying "hello" to all CDR`s.
> View attachment 218992
> 
> 
> View attachment 218993
> 
> View attachment 218994


Oh they are gorgeous. How many torts do you have? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ),,

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it Ed?!?


Tis! 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh I missed this one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Did they just recently sell a couple giant tortoises?


Nope. 
Though I am surprisingly sad about that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's fine
> 
> Good morning all. I'm just about to work my way back through the games...


Good afternoon; Linda. 
Just working on my hangover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Football team: Leeds United
> Body part: no idea... your back?


POINTS ! ! ! for Leeds.
Not my back, no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Who has the button ?
This time it's a female.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 218983
> 
> I spy an electric kettle


POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So the sad news, for anyone whose iPhone or iPad updates to iOS11, is that the TFO app will stop working.
> 
> I do hope Josh changes his mind and updates it. I know he's not a fan, probably because he needs to own an iPhone to test it and they're not cheap. It is, however, far and away easier to use on an iPhone than the browser version... the phone is based on apps for a reason and so many people don't actually own anything else that accesses the internet these days.
> 
> My iPhone hasn't updated yet, but my days with the app are numbered.


I don't know much about the app version, but i understand some people like it and some don't. 
However i do agree that the browser version on wifey's phone thingy is almost impossible to use, but maybe it's down to practice. 
But who's going to practice when their tortoise is sick ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Adam! Say 'cheese'!


"Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Thank you , Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We have a superb day here today. Bright and sunny and 13C - just right for a walk!
> 
> I decided to walk into town up the River Medway tow path. It's navigable to just north of Tonbridge and, although the boats don't need to be pulled by horses these days, the tow path is maintained as a footpath.
> 
> It is so beautiful that postcards are a necessity
> View attachment 218986
> 
> 
> The Town Lock:
> View attachment 218987
> 
> View attachment 218988
> 
> 
> View attachment 218991
> 
> 
> The "Big Bridge" (its actual name) with the Castle behind
> View attachment 218989
> 
> 
> The Castle and the top end of the High Street
> View attachment 218990


On a nice day like today, England is quite a beautiful and special place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Gooood mooorning rooomies !
> Thank torts it`s *FRIDAY *!
> 
> My torts saying "hello" to all CDR`s.
> View attachment 218992
> 
> 
> View attachment 218993
> 
> View attachment 218994


Good afternoon, torts, you are all gorgeous! ! 
It's not just Friday, it's Adam's BIRTHDAY !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Happy Birthday! Adam. Today I am _NOT _going to give you a headache. Agreed?
> 
> Am slightly better. Thanks very much your concern.
> 
> What present are you expecting? Please do not say: cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!


Amazon have failed to deliver my presents on time. 
So you lovely people being nice to me is my bestest present. 
Thank you, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Did they just recently sell a couple giant tortoises?


Yvonne, you are on Sabine's team for the Three-legged race. 
Hope that's okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Adam! Say 'cheese'!


Lena, you are in @Shaif 's team for the three legged race.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who has the button ?
> This time it's a female.


Is the member a moderator?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Amazon have failed to deliver my presents on time.
> So you lovely people being nice to me is my bestest present.
> Thank you, Gillian.


Oh.......why?  Wait and see. Your gifts may still be on the way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Happy Birthday! Adam. Today I am _NOT _going to give you a headache. Agreed?
> 
> Am slightly better. Thanks very much your concern.
> 
> What present are you expecting? Please do not say: cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!


Gillian, you are in my team with Big Charlie's mom for the three-legged race.
@Big Charlie


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! ! for Leeds.
> Not my back, no.


So we're searching for a body part...

Your chin (so you hide it with a beard)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon; Linda.
> Just working on my hangover.


Working on getting one or working on curing one? I suspect the former


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Adam ( @Tidgy's Dad ),,
> 
> View attachment 218996​


Thanks, Gillian! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian, you are in my team with Big Charlie's mom for the three-legged race.
> @Big Charlie


What's going on, Adam? 

May I know what this is, please.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> What's going on, Adam?
> 
> May I know what this is, please.


None of us know yet... only Adam. We're in teams. That's it


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian! ! !


Most welcome Adam.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> None of us know yet... only Adam. We're in teams. That's it


Good afternoon Linda hope you are well.

Thanks a lot your answer.


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday mr adam!!!!  


i have an iphone and use the app, it's been playing up  


hope everyone is well and has a smashing adams birthday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is the member a moderator?


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.......why?  Wait and see. Your gifts may still be on the way.


I'm sure they are.
But next week just isn't the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So we're searching for a body part...
> 
> Your chin (so you hide it with a beard)


No.
I will give the answer so i can get on to the next quiz. 
I would change nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Working on getting one or working on curing one? I suspect the former


Both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What's going on, Adam?
> 
> May I know what this is, please.


A three-legged race, Gillian. 
Wait and see!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday mr adam!!!!
> 
> 
> i have an iphone and use the app, it's been playing up
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and has a smashing adams birthday


Stay on board, matey! ! ! 
Thank you. 
You are on Linda's team for the three-legged race.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An electric kettle. 
Hoooooooooooooraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points for me! 
I spy...............................................................
A family member.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay on board, matey! ! !
> Thank you.
> You are on Linda's team for the three-legged race.




yahhhrrrrr


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday mr adam!!!!
> 
> 
> i have an iphone and use the app, it's been playing up
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and has a smashing adams birthday


If you have gone to iOS11 John the app won't work until Josh updates it. I'm afraid you will have to use the browser version (Safari browser comes with the iPhone. I use Chrome)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure they are.
> But next week just isn't the same.


Next week?! They must have been joking.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A three-legged race, Gillian.
> Wait and see!


Yessir. I'll be waiting.

It reminds me of the Pirate who is still missing. Any news from him?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 218998
> 
> An electric kettle.
> Hoooooooooooooraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Points for me!
> I spy...............................................................
> A family member.


Hmmm. The closest of mine is over 100 miles away. A photo of a photo is required 

Lateral rather than literal thinking required. 

This is my daughter's graduation photo that I can see from my chair



I spy with my little eye a Lily. (Mine's a Peace Lily, but I'll allow any type)


----------



## Gillian M

a family member.
​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yessir. I'll be waiting.
> 
> It reminds me of the Pirate who is still missing. Any news from him?


No. The Leprechaun is still doing his job, bit it just isn't the same.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. The closest of mine is over 100 miles away. A photo of a photo is required
> 
> Lateral rather than literal thinking required.
> 
> This is my daughter's graduation photo that I can see from my chair
> View attachment 218999
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye a Lily. (Mine's a Peace Lily, but I'll allow any type)






would this one count, Linda? Hope so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. The closest of mine is over 100 miles away. A photo of a photo is required
> 
> Lateral rather than literal thinking required.
> 
> This is my daughter's graduation photo that I can see from my chair
> View attachment 218999
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye a Lily. (Mine's a Peace Lily, but I'll allow any type)


Hmmmmmm.
That might have killed it. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No. The Leprechaun is still doing his job, bit it just isn't the same.


Where on earth has he disappeared?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219002
> 
> 
> would this one count, Linda? Hope so.


No. 
It has to be an actual photo, not one nicked off the web.
sorry, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> That might have killed it.
> POINTS ! ! !


No points for me? 

What about Oli Kahn?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Where on earth has he disappeared?


I don't know, i was away, you lot lost him.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> It has to be an actual photo, not one nicked off the web.
> sorry, Gillian.


In that case I'd have to wait till Mr. Kahn comes to Jordan!! 
Not that I believe he ever would.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know, i was away, you lot lost him.


Please do not blame us, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No points for me?
> 
> What about Oli Kahn?


Try the other unanswered question.
Treasure Hunt. 
When is a fish not a fish ?
Find the lemon one and look at its dish.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219002
> 
> 
> would this one count, Linda? Hope so.


Can you see that Gillian or is it a stock photo (Adam's rules)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try the other unanswered question.
> Treasure Hunt.
> When is a fish not a fish ?
> Find the lemon one and look at its dish.


When it's the Sole of a shoe?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can you see that Gillian or is it a stock photo (Adam's rules)


Don't blame t on me! 
That's the eye-spy rules on the forum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> When it's the Sole of a shoe?


Good, but wrong.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try the other unanswered question.
> Treasure Hunt.
> When is a fish not a fish ?
> Find the lemon one and look at its dish.


OK, will give it a try.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Can you see that Gillian or is it a stock photo (Adam's rules)


Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Though I am surprisingly sad about that.


Me too.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Better than me! I broke my femur when I was 14  everything okay?


 Holy Cow!!!!! A fractured FEMUR??!?! How did you do THAT???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Me too.


Good morning, Yvonne, ready for the three-legged race?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Holy Cow!!!!! A fractured FEMUR??!?! How did you do THAT???


Good morning, Bea!
You are in Sabine's team with Yvonne, for the three-legged race.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And then I shot them.


 ADAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!!!!!


You know i couldn't , really.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne, ready for the three-legged race?


What about Oli Kahn and Oli my beloved tort? Or no torts allowed here?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't blame t on me!
> That's the eye-spy rules on the forum


Fair enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What about Oli Kahn and Oli my beloved tort? Or no torts allowed here?


Nope.
You know it's too Cold for them in here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> You know it's too Cold for them in here.


OK, too cold for torts, what about Oli Kahn? 

Please do not tell me it's too cold for him as well.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad , something special for you on your birthday from Oli.  Guess which one of them. 


​


----------



## Moozillion

I have no lilies for I Spy... 

For the Button Game: is she from the U.K.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad , something special for you on your birthday from Oli.  Guess which one of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 219007​


Thank you! 
Me and Oli Khan are now tucking in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have no lilies for I Spy...
> 
> For the Button Game: is she from the U.K.?


Yes!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> Me and Oli Khan are now tucking in.


Most welcome. 

No it was not Oli Kahn, it was your son-in-law.


----------



## Moozillion

Button Game: in addition to being FROM the UK, is she currently IN the UK?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try the other unanswered question.
> Treasure Hunt.
> When is a fish not a fish ?
> Find the lemon one and look at its dish.




a sole?


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ADAM!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes!




is it mum??


----------



## Moozillion

Q: Why couldn't the pirate play cards?
A: He was standing on the deck!


----------



## johnandjade

just after 1500, target reahed and breached... got beer, now to get a thomas


----------



## Moozillion

Q: Why don't pirates shower before they walk the plank?
A: Because they'll just wash up on the shore later.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Q: Why couldn't the pirate play cards?
> A: He was standing on the deck!




he boat his cards in a sail  


good aftermornooning mrs B


----------



## Moozillion

Q: Why does it take pirates so long to learn the alphabet?
A: Because they can spend years at C


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Q: Why don't pirates shower before they walk the plank?
> A: Because they'll just mashup on the shore later.




favourite kind of socks??? 


arrrrrrrrgyle


----------



## Moozillion

Q: What lies at the bottom of the ocean and twitches?
A: A nervous wreck.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Q: Why does it take pirates so long to learn the alphabet?
> A: Because they can spend years at C




belter


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Q: What lies at the bottom of the ocean and twitches?
> A: A nervous wreck.




always saying 'hello' with a wave


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> That's fine
> 
> Good morning all. I'm just about to work my way back through the games...


 Excellent at the 3 legged race you lucky gal you


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> favourite kind of socks???
> 
> 
> arrrrrrrrgyle


Love it!!!!  Good morning, John!


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> So the sad news, for anyone whose iPhone or iPad updates to iOS11, is that the TFO app will stop working.
> 
> I do hope Josh changes his mind and updates it. I know he's not a fan, probably because he needs to own an iPhone to test it and they're not cheap. It is, however, far and away easier to use on an iPhone than the browser version... the phone is based on apps for a reason and so many people don't actually own anything else that accesses the internet these days.
> 
> My iPhone hasn't updated yet, but my days with the app are numbered.


I don't plan on updating my 6s with the new update because I've heard the new update is super buggy and not intended for the "older iPhones" but however when it's time to get a new phone I do hope he changes his mind.


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Love it!!!!  Good morning, John!




how is mrs mooz today??


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis!
> POINTS ! ! !


YAYYY!!!'


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes!


Is she me?


----------



## johnandjade

choo choo



and a new addition on board



power outlets!!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Is she me?


John beat me to it


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> John beat me to it





good afternoon mum! you beat me to sole


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> I don't plan on updating my 6s with the new update because I've heard the new update is super buggy and not intended for the "older iPhones" but however when it's time to get a new phone I do hope he changes his mind.


Having worked in IT for rather too many decades, I never install version 1 of anything. 

iOS 11 won't be going on my iPhone 6 for at least a month to let it settle down. It seems that it's been pushed out in the US first. None of my family have had the notification yet.


----------



## meech008

Moozillion said:


> Holy Cow!!!!! A fractured FEMUR??!?! How did you do THAT???


Funny story really...... We were having a sleep over for my sister and I was standing on one leg take off my shoes. Well, i had a problem with the tendons in my right leg where they pulled my knee cap off track and at that moment my knee dislocated. I fell VERY hard twisting my leg badly. You can't make that up!

Funnier story: my mom refused to believe me when I told her I thought it might be broken. She insisted i pulled a muscle or sprained my knee. Told me to walk it off. Finally after about 25 minutes we go to the ER. I WALK to the car, WALK from the car to the hospital and even the doctor didn't believe me. After they took xrays we could hear them looking at them outside of the room. We heard him say as quietly as he could " well I'll be darned" (he didn't use darn  )


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne, ready for the three-legged race?


Not sure I'll be here for it. I'm about to leave to go run errands on two legs.


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> YAYYY!!!'




allo' meech!! 

i dropped a fire extinguisher on my wee toe a year ago, it might be getting chopped!


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Having worked in IT for rather too many decades, I never install version 1 of anything.
> 
> iOS 11 won't be going on my iPhone 6 for at least a month to let it settle down. It seems that it's been pushed out in the US first. None of my family have had the notification yet.


From what I have heard it looks like it was rushed badly. Nobody is happy with it


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> allo' meech!!
> 
> i dropped a fire extinguisher on my wee toe a year ago, it might be getting chopped!


Oh my goodness  you poor guy!


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who has the button ?
> This time it's a female.


Is it Lyn??


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> Oh my goodness  you poor guy!




it's fine, i have another 9 spare


----------



## johnandjade

train no.2. i'll be home for 1600


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> it's fine, i have another 9 spare


True and at least it's the little one so you won't have balance issues later on. Still though, I have a friend that has 6 toes on one foot. Wonder if he'd mind donating one


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> True and at least it's the little one so you won't have balance issues later on. Still though, I have a friend that has 6 toes on one foot. Wonder if he'd mind donating one




heee hee  , i wonder if i can keep it in a jar


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> train no.2. i'll be home for 1600


John 
We' re having problems with the TFO app after up dating our phones .! And a nother member posted this ! I thought it was cute !


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> heee hee  , i wonder if i can keep it in a jar


Your own personal decoration! "Yes, I like to think a little bit of ME is in our deco theme"


----------



## johnandjade

meech008 said:


> True and at least it's the little one so you won't have balance issues later on. Still though, I have a friend that has 6 toes on one foot. Wonder if he'd mind donating one







this was instant



and after my shift.. 

it's never been x rayed, but how it looks now



maby could send it to adam as a birthday gift


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lena, you are in @Shaif 's team for the three legged race.


Cool. When is it? Won't update my phone till then.


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Q: Why don't pirates shower before they walk the plank?
> A: Because they'll just mashup on the shore later.


DANG: The A: should read- They'll just WASHUP on the shore later.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> how is mrs mooz today??


Pretty good, thanks! A bit tired, but it's my own fault for staying up too late several nights in a row- but you know how that goes!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 219016
> 
> 
> this was instant
> View attachment 219017
> 
> 
> and after my shift..
> 
> it's never been x rayed, but how it looks now
> View attachment 219018
> 
> 
> maby could send it to adam as a birthday gift


Oh dear. Methinks you might need a doctor.....


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> heee hee  , i wonder if i can keep it in a jar


 Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> We' re having problems with the TFO app after up dating our phones .! And a nother member posted this ! I thought it was cute !
> View attachment 219015


LOVE.IT!!!!!


----------



## meech008

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 219016
> 
> 
> this was instant
> View attachment 219017
> 
> 
> and after my shift..
> 
> it's never been x rayed, but how it looks now
> View attachment 219018
> 
> 
> maby could send it to adam as a birthday gift


Ouch! That does look bad. I think he'd quite love that!


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Ouch! That does look bad. I think he'd quite love that!


Hi Meech how are you back there?


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## meech008

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Meech how are you back there?


Hello Gillian! I'm alright over here  how about you? Feeling better?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Q: What lies at the bottom of the ocean and twitches?
> A: A nervous wreck.



You've got a million of 'em!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 219016
> 
> 
> this was instant
> View attachment 219017
> 
> 
> and after my shift..
> 
> it's never been x rayed, but how it looks now
> View attachment 219018
> 
> 
> maby could send it to adam as a birthday gift



Ohwow. That doesn't look good, John. Does it still hurt?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> DANG: The A: should read- They'll just WASHUP on the shore later.



Super Moderator to the rescue!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Super Moderator to the rescue!!


THANKS!!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope everyone is well


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello Gillian! I'm alright over here  how about you? Feeling better?


Glad to hear you are fine. 

Am getting better, though very slowly. 

Thanks so much your concern, Meech!  Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well


Good evening.

Am so-so, a bit sick with cramps.

How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well


Hi! How are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Moozillion said:


> LOVE.IT!!!!!


Thank Krisoff for the pic !its great !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh they are gorgeous. How many torts do you have? if I may ask.



I have 4 sulcatas, 2 redfoots and two Testudo Hermanni


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank Krisoff for the pic !its great !



Good evening Grandpa.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Grandpa.


Pop a top ! And have sweet dreams !


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Am so-so, a bit sick with cramps.
> 
> How are you?


I'm ok thanks Gillian


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> I will give the answer so i can get on to the next quiz.
> I would change nothing.



That`s unfair !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Button Game: in addition to being FROM the UK, is she currently IN the UK?


Yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a sole?


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ADAM!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219008


I thank you for the dinner, Mooz!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Q: Why couldn't the pirate play cards?
> A: He was standing on the deck!


Hmmmmm.
Probably should be minus one, but I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Q: Why don't pirates shower before they walk the plank?
> A: Because they'll just wash up on the shore later.


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Q: Why does it take pirates so long to learn the alphabet?
> A: Because they can spend years at C


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> favourite kind of socks???
> 
> 
> arrrrrrrrgyle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Q: What lies at the bottom of the ocean and twitches?
> A: A nervous wreck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> always saying 'hello' with a wave


Enough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is she me?


Nope. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Funny story really...... We were having a sleep over for my sister and I was standing on one leg take off my shoes. Well, i had a problem with the tendons in my right leg where they pulled my knee cap off track and at that moment my knee dislocated. I fell VERY hard twisting my leg badly. You can't make that up!
> 
> Funnier story: my mom refused to believe me when I told her I thought it might be broken. She insisted i pulled a muscle or sprained my knee. Told me to walk it off. Finally after about 25 minutes we go to the ER. I WALK to the car, WALK from the car to the hospital and even the doctor didn't believe me. After they took xrays we could hear them looking at them outside of the room. We heard him say as quietly as he could " well I'll be darned" (he didn't use darn  )


No. He probably said "jiggered".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Not sure I'll be here for it. I'm about to leave to go run errands on two legs.


Not a problem. 
It lasts for three days, hence the mixed teams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Is it Lyn??


It is!
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> We' re having problems with the TFO app after up dating our phones .! And a nother member posted this ! I thought it was cute !
> View attachment 219015


Hello, Grandpa. 
You are in team with @Shaif and @Kristoff fo the three-legged race.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 219016
> 
> 
> this was instant
> View attachment 219017
> 
> 
> and after my shift..
> 
> it's never been x rayed, but how it looks now
> View attachment 219018
> 
> 
> maby could send it to adam as a birthday gift


Yes, please ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Funny story really...... We were having a sleep over for my sister and I was standing on one leg take off my shoes. Well, i had a problem with the tendons in my right leg where they pulled my knee cap off track and at that moment my knee dislocated. I fell VERY hard twisting my leg badly. You can't make that up!
> 
> Funnier story: my mom refused to believe me when I told her I thought it might be broken. She insisted i pulled a muscle or sprained my knee. Told me to walk it off. Finally after about 25 minutes we go to the ER. I WALK to the car, WALK from the car to the hospital and even the doctor didn't believe me. After they took xrays we could hear them looking at them outside of the room. We heard him say as quietly as he could " well I'll be darned" (he didn't use darn  )


My son broke his femur aged about 7. He fell off his bike one evening. I also didn't think he'd broken it and put him to bed. It was only when he obviously wasn't any better next day that we took him to hospital :redface:


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> allo' meech!!
> 
> i dropped a fire extinguisher on my wee toe a year ago, it might be getting chopped!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Cool. When is it? Won't update my phone till then.


At various times over the next three days! 
Grandpa is on your team too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> DANG: The A: should read- They'll just WASHUP on the shore later.


We know.
But it doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well


Good evening, Laura!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Laura!


Evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The EYE SPY is for a picture of a lily, Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TREASURE HUNT
When is a fish not a fish ?
Find the lemon one and turn over the dish. 
Think lemon flavour and here in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

COLD DARK ROOM QUIZ. 
1 Who was the first person to post in the CDR other than me ?
2 Who was the first non moderator ?
3 Who was the latest new person to post here?
4 What is the name of the Giant Armadillo coffee table ?
5 How many corners are there ?
6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
7 There are two drink dispensers. What do they provide ?
8 Who has replaced the One-Legged Pirate ?
9 Who only eats carrots ?
10 What are the names of the two penguins ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mrs wifey did just that, and in half a minute she was back holding the tortoise in both hands and waving it above her head and shouting; " Guess what, Mr Adam! Guess what! He weighs twenty-seven ounces! (MwM) He's twice as big as he was before! Oh, you darling!" she cried; stroking the tortoise. "Oh, you great big wonderful boy! Just look what clever Mr Adam has done for you!" 



Page 43


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three Legged Race.
Hop One. You can communicate with each other.
One question must be answered by each member of the team, even if another team has already answered it.
1. What is the capital of Australia?
2. Who is the King of Morocco?
3. When was the Battle of Waterloo ?
Each member must answer only ONE question. Answering more will incur penalties.


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> We' re having problems with the TFO app after up dating our phones .! And a nother member posted this ! I thought it was cute !
> View attachment 219015




C.D.R


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> John
> We' re having problems with the TFO app after up dating our phones .! And a nother member posted this ! I thought it was cute !
> View attachment 219015



this advert has actually saved lives


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey dvd extra.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> this advert has actually saved lives


Yep. 
I like Vinnie. 
Met him a couple of times.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TREASURE HUNT
> When is a fish not a fish ?
> Find the lemon one and turn over the dish.
> Think lemon flavour and here in the Cold Dark Room.




is it a fish, or lemon... 

or am'meringue'


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three Legged Race.
> Hop One. You can communicate with each other.
> One question must be answered by each member of the team, even if another team has already answered it.
> 1. What is the capital of Australia?
> 2. Who is the King of Morocco?
> 3. When was the Battle of Waterloo ?
> Each member must answer only ONE question. Answering more will incur penalties.




Sabine and Bea - here's one answer from this leg of our race: the battle of Waterloo was fought 6/18/1815


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> COLD DARK ROOM QUIZ.
> 1 Who was the first person to post in the CDR other than me ?
> 2 Who was the first non moderator ?
> 3 Who was the latest new person to post here?
> 4 What is the name of the Giant Armadillo coffee table ?
> 5 How many corners are there ?
> 6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
> 7 There are two drink dispensers. What do they provide ?
> 8 Who has replaced the One-Legged Pirate ?
> 9 Who only eats carrots ?
> 10 What are the names of the two penguins ?




1- 10... 

A) wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three Legged Race.
> Hop One. You can communicate with each other.
> One question must be answered by each member of the team, even if another team has already answered it.
> 1. What is the capital of Australia?
> 2. Who is the King of Morocco?
> 3. When was the Battle of Waterloo ?
> Each member must answer only ONE question. Answering more will incur penalties.




1) A 

2) adam

3) when ABBA released it into the charts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> is it a fish, or lemon...
> 
> or am'meringue'


I cannot understand why nobody can get this.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> 1) A
> 
> 2) adam
> 
> 3) when ABBA released it into the charts


you're just so sharp, clever and quick witted!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sabine and Bea - here's one answer from this leg of our race: the battle of Waterloo was fought 6/18/1815


Three points for your team.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cannot understand why nobody can get this.







when it's a beetle.... 

john lemon?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> you're just so sharp, clever and quick witted!!




im in the right place then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 1) A
> 
> 2) adam
> 
> 3) when ABBA released it into the charts


points.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I cannot understand why nobody can get this.


when it's a jelly


----------



## Yvonne G

I cheated


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I cheated





no.... 

improvised, adapted and overcome


----------



## johnandjade

the chase strikes again,




fanny has a few different meanings over here


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is!
> POINTS ! ! !


YES!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

well, was my fishy answer correct?


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> My son broke his femur aged about 7. He fell off his bike one evening. I also didn't think he'd broken it and put him to bed. It was only when he obviously wasn't any better next day that we took him to hospital :redface:


Too be fair to my mom, I was a dramatic child


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I cheated


I don't care. 
Finally . 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no....
> 
> improvised, adapted and overcome


Cheated.
But that's fine. 
Thank goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> well, was my fishy answer correct?


Twas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! A load off my mind!

Now I'm going outside and work some more on winterizing. Later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! A load off my mind!
> 
> Now I'm going outside and work some more on winterizing. Later.


Ron.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> COLD DARK ROOM QUIZ.
> 1 Who was the first person to post in the CDR other than me ?
> 2 Who was the first non moderator ?
> 3 Who was the latest new person to post here?
> 4 What is the name of the Giant Armadillo coffee table ?
> 5 How many corners are there ?
> 6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
> 7 There are two drink dispensers. What do they provide ?
> 8 Who has replaced the One-Legged Pirate ?
> 9 Who only eats carrots ?
> 10 What are the names of the two penguins ?


1. Barbara
2. Me?
9. The snow leopard?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three Legged Race.
> Hop One. You can communicate with each other.
> One question must be answered by each member of the team, even if another team has already answered it.
> 1. What is the capital of Australia?
> 2. Who is the King of Morocco?
> 3. When was the Battle of Waterloo ?
> Each member must answer only ONE question. Answering more will incur penalties.


Joes mum and I'm not sure I remember who else is on my team but the capital of Australia is Canberra


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> 1. Barbara
> 2. Me?
> 9. The snow leopard?


All three are correct for lots of points! ! ! !


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All three are correct for lots of points! ! ! !


Yay! I've missed the games!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Joes mum and I'm not sure I remember who else is on my team but the capital of Australia is Canberra


Is correct for 3 points. 
Talk to your team.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Yay! I've missed the games!


Me too. 
But its hard work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TREASURE HUNT
Clue 2 
Follow the jellyfish to the girl.
She's a vegetarian, coloured like pearl.


----------



## johnandjade

coughing... (monty)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TREASURE HUNT
> Clue 2
> Follow the jellyfish to the girl.
> She's a vegetarian, coloured like pearl.




what flavour is it ??? 


birthday cake???


----------



## johnandjade

even fido and the goos???!!??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TREASURE HUNT
> Clue 2
> Follow the jellyfish to the girl.
> She's a vegetarian, coloured like pearl.




the as yet nameless carrot consumer??


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sabine and Bea - here's one answer from this leg of our race: the battle of Waterloo was fought 6/18/1815



Thank you for answering for our team, Yvonne.


----------



## JSWallace

Adam, Happy Birthday ,sorry I am so late to the party. Have I missed all the games?

Hello everybody else!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for answering for our team, Yvonne.



no, I only did one. you each have to also give one answer.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> 1) A
> 
> 2) adam
> 
> 3) when ABBA released it into the charts



Who is the king of Morocco :
2. Mohammed VI


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> no, I only did one. you each have to also give one answer.



I know. I have answered right now.


----------



## johnandjade

looking like a job on again this weekend, it's a good compliment to have. viewing before pricing this time! 

sent on a picture though,


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Joes mum and I'm not sure I remember who else is on my team but the capital of Australia is Canberra


The King of Morocco is Mohammed VI 

I have no idea who else is in the team either


----------



## Bee62

Good evening everyone !
Where is our quizzzzzmaster ?


----------



## JoesMum

I am sorry, but I have been busy with my friend and a bottle of wine and Mamma Mia... I apologise to @meech008 and whoever our 3rd team member is for my disappearance shortly

Whoever he/she is needs to post the date of the Battle of Waterloo


----------



## JoesMum

Oh and I spy... Change the lily to a Pot Plant in your house. Translated into US English this has nothing to do with drugs and everything to do with a plant grown indoors in a pot rather than outside in your garden.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Oh and I spy... Change the lily to a Pot Plant in your house. Translated into US English this has nothing to do with drugs and everything to do with a plant grown indoors in a pot rather than outside in your garden.




*edits picture


----------



## johnandjade

i miss jodie foster dog


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening everyone !
> Where is our quizzzzzmaster ?




i think he is playing 'pin the leg on the pirate' with SPLAT and the tidgyinator


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> I am sorry, but I have been busy with my friend and a bottle of wine and Mamma Mia... I apologise to @meech008 and whoever our 3rd team member is for my disappearance shortly
> 
> Whoever he/she is needs to post the date of the Battle of Waterloo


Don't be sorry! I had to step out for a few to let my headache meds kick in


----------



## Big Charlie

meech008 said:


> Funny story really...... We were having a sleep over for my sister and I was standing on one leg take off my shoes. Well, i had a problem with the tendons in my right leg where they pulled my knee cap off track and at that moment my knee dislocated. I fell VERY hard twisting my leg badly. You can't make that up!
> 
> Funnier story: my mom refused to believe me when I told her I thought it might be broken. She insisted i pulled a muscle or sprained my knee. Told me to walk it off. Finally after about 25 minutes we go to the ER. I WALK to the car, WALK from the car to the hospital and even the doctor didn't believe me. After they took xrays we could hear them looking at them outside of the room. We heard him say as quietly as he could " well I'll be darned" (he didn't use darn  )


Weren't you in terrible pain? When my daughter dislocated her knee, she screamed the entire way to the ER.


----------



## meech008

Big Charlie said:


> Weren't you in terrible pain? When my daughter dislocated her knee, she screamed the entire way to the ER.


I was in a great deal of pain. Luckily the knee went back into place on its own while I was walking on it lol. To be fair to my mom I was a dramatic kid


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> My son broke his femur aged about 7. He fell off his bike one evening. I also didn't think he'd broken it and put him to bed. It was only when he obviously wasn't any better next day that we took him to hospital :redface:


That happened to me when I broke my arm. I went to school the next day and told the teacher I couldn't write because my arm hurt. She didn't believe me and thought I was just trying to get out of schoolwork. She was shocked and embarrassed when I showed up the next day with a cast.


----------



## Big Charlie

johnandjade said:


> the chase strikes again,
> View attachment 219074
> 
> 
> 
> fanny has a few different meanings over here


It means backside here. It was my grandma's name.


----------



## Big Charlie

For my team I'll answer Canberra for the capital of Australia. Is that cheating since it was already posted by another team?


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> For my team I'll answer Canberra for the capital of Australia. Is that cheating since it was already posted by another team?



I like John's answer to that question better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> coughing... (monty)


Montgomery is the answer to Quiz Question Number 4 
So points, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> what flavour is it ???
> 
> 
> birthday cake???


No. 
wifey has made a sort of cake thing, but I don't like the look of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the as yet nameless carrot consumer??


Yes, the snow leopard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Adam, Happy Birthday ,sorry I am so late to the party. Have I missed all the games?
> 
> Hello everybody else!


I had fallen asleep by this point. 
Ahem. 
Thank you, Jane
Not late, games continue for three days. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who is the king of Morocco :
> 2. Mohammed VI


Correct! 
POINTS ! ! ! 
Now Bea needs to answer the third question for your team to win the first leg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I also answer Mohammed VI. 
Points! 
@Big Charlie @Gillian Moore 
What is the capital of Australia ?
When was the Battle Of Waterloo ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The King of Morocco is Mohammed VI
> 
> I have no idea who else is in the team either


Correct for POINTS ! ! ! 
You now need John to answer the question When was the Battle of Waterloo for your team to win the first leg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening everyone !
> Where is our quizzzzzmaster ?


Passed out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am sorry, but I have been busy with my friend and a bottle of wine and Mamma Mia... I apologise to @meech008 and whoever our 3rd team member is for my disappearance shortly
> 
> Whoever he/she is needs to post the date of the Battle of Waterloo


Just the year will do @johnandjade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh and I spy... Change the lily to a Pot Plant in your house. Translated into US English this has nothing to do with drugs and everything to do with a plant grown indoors in a pot rather than outside in your garden.


Though technically the other sort of pot plant in a pot would get the points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i miss jodie foster dog
> View attachment 219083
> View attachment 219084


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> For my team I'll answer Canberra for the capital of Australia. Is that cheating since it was already posted by another team?


Is correct for POINTS ! ! ! !

For my team! 
@Gillian Moore 
We now need you to answer "When was the Battle of Waterloo?" for our team to win the first leg.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I like John's answer to that question better!


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TREASURE HUNT - Part 3
The snow leopard likes to stay cool
But who above is wrapped in wool ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Shaif 
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
@Kristoff 
When was the battle of Waterloo ?
What is the capital of Australia ?
Who is the King of Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I SPY
Picture of potted plant needed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

QUIZ
3 Who is the newest member of the CDR ?
5 How many corners are there ?
6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
7 There are two drink dispensers, what do they supply ?
8 Who has replaced the One-legged Pirate ?
9 Who only eats carrots ?
10 What are the names of the two penguins ?


----------



## leigti

Here you go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 219107


POINTS ! ! ! 
Thank you. 
And your spy is ?


----------



## leigti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TREASURE HUNT - Part 3
> The snow leopard likes to stay cool
> But who above is wrapped in wool ?


Bighorn sheep or mountain goat? Or a muskox? Can you tell I am guessing


----------



## leigti

I know I'm not a part of a team, but I am bored and just popped in here to see what was going on. You can tell me to butt out at any time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Bighorn sheep or mountain goat? Or a muskox? Can you tell I am guessing


Slightly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> I know I'm not a part of a team, but I am bored and just popped in here to see what was going on. You can tell me to butt out at any time.


You are most welcome, Tina, you should know that. 
What do you spy ?


----------



## leigti

Oh, I didn't realize we were doing an I spy thread. I thought you needed it for the other I spy thread  I spy an owl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Oh, I didn't realize we were doing an I spy thread. I thought you needed it for the other I spy thread  I spy an owl.


It's fine. 
Just doing it here for my birthday for a bit. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

leigti said:


> Oh, I didn't realize we were doing an I spy thread. I thought you needed it for the other I spy thread  I spy an owl.


Are there other threads ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We need more entries for the Calendar Competition, Roomies 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-tortoise-forum-calendar.160878/#post-1528751


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@jaizei 
Got my entry okay ?
It is necessary to respond.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We need more entries for the Calendar Competition, Roomies
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-tortoise-forum-calendar.160878/#post-1528751


I forgot to take pictures this year and now that it is cooling off, I don't know if Charlie will pose.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> QUIZ
> 3 Who is the newest member of the CDR ?
> 5 How many corners are there ?
> 6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
> 7 There are two drink dispensers, what do they supply ?
> 8 Who has replaced the One-legged Pirate ?
> 9 Who only eats carrots ?
> 10 What are the names of the two penguins ?


5. 9 corners?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> 5. 9 corners?


Nope.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> i think he is playing 'pin the leg on the pirate' with SPLAT and the tidgyinator



I think too !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> QUIZ
> 3 Who is the newest member of the CDR ?
> 5 How many corners are there ?
> 6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
> 7 There are two drink dispensers, what do they supply ?
> 8 Who has replaced the One-legged Pirate ?
> 9 Who only eats carrots ?
> 10 What are the names of the two penguins ?



3. @Bambam1989 ?
5. 8 ?
6. She found the wool spider ?
7. Two big armadillos. They supply coffee and tea
8. The Leprachaun
9. The snow leopard
10 Silly and Willy


----------



## meech008

Hello my friends. Work today  won't be in much today or tomorrow but will try to pop in here and there


----------



## Bee62

meech008 said:


> Hello my friends. Work today  won't be in much today or tomorrow but will try to pop in here and there



Hello Michelle,

poor you that you have to work on weekend.
Try tp pop in as often as you can and I wish you a quiet weekend ( not too much work ) .

Sabine


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also answer Mohammed VI.
> Points!
> @Big Charlie @Gillian Moore
> What is the capital of Australia ?
> When was the Battle Of Waterloo ?


SUNDAY, JUNE 18, 1815!!!!!!
Date of Waterloo


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> 3. @Bambam1989 ?
> 5. 8 ?
> 6. She found the wool spider ?
> 7. Two big armadillos. They supply coffee and tea
> 8. The Leprachaun
> 9. The snow leopard
> 10 Silly and Willy



6. If I remember correctly, I found stalactites, but never found the ceiling...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is correct for POINTS ! ! ! !
> 
> For my team!
> @Gillian Moore
> We now need you to answer "When was the Battle of Waterloo?" for our team to win the first leg.


Hi Adam.

18th June 1815.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also answer Mohammed VI.
> Points!
> @Big Charlie @Gillian Moore
> What is the capital of Australia ?
> When was the Battle Of Waterloo ?


1) Canberra 
2) 1815


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Funny story really...... We were having a sleep over for my sister and I was standing on one leg take off my shoes. Well, i had a problem with the tendons in my right leg where they pulled my knee cap off track and at that moment my knee dislocated. I fell VERY hard twisting my leg badly. You can't make that up!
> 
> Funnier story: my mom refused to believe me when I told her I thought it might be broken. She insisted i pulled a muscle or sprained my knee. Told me to walk it off. Finally after about 25 minutes we go to the ER. I WALK to the car, WALK from the car to the hospital and even the doctor didn't believe me. After they took xrays we could hear them looking at them outside of the room. We heard him say as quietly as he could " well I'll be darned" (he didn't use darn  )


Oh no! Very sorry to hear that.

Hope you are now better, Meech.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just the year will do @johnandjade




it's 2017.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok thanks Gillian


Glad to hear you are fine.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> SUNDAY, JUNE 18, 1815!!!!!!
> Date of Waterloo



Yeah ! All players in our team have answered a question !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> 6. If I remember correctly, I found stalactites, but never found the ceiling...



It was only a guess...


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> QUIZ
> 3 Who is the newest member of the CDR ?
> 5 How many corners are there ?
> 6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
> 7 There are two drink dispensers, what do they supply ?
> 8 Who has replaced the One-legged Pirate ?
> 9 Who only eats carrots ?
> 10 What are the names of the two penguins ?




3) pass 

5) 7 disscovered so far?

6) she got lost in the abbis?

7) coffe and mountain dew? 

9) our snow leopard

10) chocolate and biscuit


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> 6. If I remember correctly, I found stalactites, but never found the ceiling...



But stalactites need a ceiling to hang on .... hmmmm..... very, very strange ......


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> 3) pass
> 
> 5) 7 disscovered so far?
> 
> 6) she got lost in the abbis?
> 
> 7) coffe and mountain dew?
> 
> 9) our snow leopard
> 
> 10) chocolate and biscuit



Hello Mr. John ! Nice too see you ! Do you have a free weekend, or have to work ?


----------



## Moozillion

leigti said:


> Oh, I didn't realize we were doing an I spy thread. I thought you needed it for the other I spy thread  I spy an owl.


Since we can't use pictures off the Internet, and I have NO access to a live owl or an owl toy, here's my owl photo:


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> But stalactites need a ceiling to hang on .... hmmmm..... very, very strange ......


Yes, the Cold Dark Room is very unique!!!! It doesn't always obey the laws of science...


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Since we can't use pictures off the Internet, and I have NO access to a live owl or an owl toy, here's my owl photo:
> 
> View attachment 219121




*NICE ! Love your owl.*


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Yes, the Cold Dark Room is very unique!!!! It doesn't always obey the laws of science...



I think so.....


----------



## Bee62

Be off to wibble for a while. See you all later, I hope .....

wibble


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello Mr. John ! Nice too see you ! Do you have a free weekend, or have to work ?




i have cancelled my own work today, but had to go in and be boss at base. 

i have to tidy and 'reload' garage before i can take in work, my friend/neighbor has a new flat so i have offered storage space



i may keep


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Since we can't use pictures off the Internet, and I have NO access to a live owl or an owl toy, here's my owl photo:
> 
> View attachment 219121



not as good as mr birthday boys saturn sketch


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Be off to wibble for a while. See you all later, I hope .....
> 
> wibble
> View attachment 219122


 Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday mrk 2 mr adam!!! 

enjoy the celebrations everyone and may the wibble be with you


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Since we can't use pictures off the Internet, and I have NO access to a live owl or an owl toy, here's my owl photo:
> 
> View attachment 219121


I Spy...a pair of mismatched socks!!


----------



## Moozillion

For Halloween dinner...


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> Since we can't use pictures off the Internet, and I have NO access to a live owl or an owl toy, here's my owl photo:
> 
> View attachment 219121


Hi. Nice drawing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 3. @Bambam1989 ?
> 5. 8 ?
> 6. She found the wool spider ?
> 7. Two big armadillos. They supply coffee and tea
> 8. The Leprachaun
> 9. The snow leopard
> 10 Silly and Willy


Points for 3,8, 9 and 10 . 
The others are wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello my friends. Work today  won't be in much today or tomorrow but will try to pop in here and there


Boooooooooo to work! 
Will try to lock you in here so you can't escape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SUNDAY, JUNE 18, 1815!!!!!!
> Date of Waterloo


Correct for POINTS ! ! ! 
And your team wins the first leg ! 
So points for Yvonne and Sabine, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> 6. If I remember correctly, I found stalactites, but never found the ceiling...


Correct for points. 
You also found some sort of a ledge half way up, if i recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> 18th June 1815.


Thank you, GIllian! 
POINTS ! ! !
For you and our team who finish second in the first leg .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's 2017.


You're scoring a lot of points for yourself, John. 
But not for the team.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 3) pass
> 
> 5) 7 disscovered so far?
> 
> 6) she got lost in the abbis?
> 
> 7) coffe and mountain dew?
> 
> 9) our snow leopard
> 
> 10) chocolate and biscuit


POINTS ! ! !
But only for number 7 . 
Hot drinks and cold drinks are the two. 
There is a separate coffee percolator thingy, also. 
The number of corners is currently 10 for sure, probably others undiscovered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since we can't use pictures off the Internet, and I have NO access to a live owl or an owl toy, here's my owl photo:
> 
> View attachment 219121


Simply marvelous.
Buckets of POINTS ! ! ! !
Pair of mismatched socks, people!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Be off to wibble for a while. See you all later, I hope .....
> 
> wibble
> View attachment 219122


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have cancelled my own work today, but had to go in and be boss at base.
> 
> i have to tidy and 'reload' garage before i can take in work, my friend/neighbor has a new flat so i have offered storage space
> View attachment 219123
> 
> 
> i may keep


Keep.
Rather smashing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not as good as mr birthday boys saturn sketch


Hmmmmmm.
Best forgotten.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday mrk 2 mr adam!!!
> 
> enjoy the celebrations everyone and may the wibble be with you


Yes, it's day two! ! ! !
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME ............................
My presents still not here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> For Halloween dinner...
> 
> View attachment 219124


Ha de ha! 
Lovely!


----------



## Moozillion

Off to my monthly lunch with some of my lovely former co-workers!!!! 
Back later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Off to my monthly lunch with some of my lovely former co-workers!!!!
> Back later!


Enjoy! 
I know you like these get-togethers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TREASURE HUNT ! ! !
What is rumoured to lurk above
In the CDR where we share our love ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I SPY
A pair of mismatched socks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

THREE-LEGGED RACE 
LEG TWO
A picture of a duck.
A picture of a lettuce.
A picture of a wedding ring. 
One must be posted by each team mate. 
Two teams still have to finish leg one before they can proceed with this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TORTOISE QUIZ
1 What subspecies is Tidgy ?
2 Name 3 species that @Grandpa Turtle 144 keeps.
3 Yvonne has just said goodbye to her two what ?
4 What is the name of Mooziilion's tortoise ?
5 And what is her turtle called and what sex is it ?
6 Name a species that Sabine keeps.
7 What species is John's tortoise ?
8 Who was Queen Bertha ?
9 What is Meech's tortoise called ?
10 And Gillian's ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, GIllian!
> POINTS ! ! !
> For you and our team who finish second in the first leg .


Good evening Adam. 

No points for you. you misspelled my name.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE QUIZ
> 1 What subspecies is Tidgy ?
> 2 Name 3 species that @Grandpa Turtle 144 keeps.
> 3 Yvonne has just said goodbye to her two what ?
> 4 What is the name of Mooziilion's tortoise ?
> 5 And what is her turtle called and what sex is it ?
> 6 Name a species that Sabine keeps.
> 7 What species is John's tortoise ?
> 8 Who was Queen Bertha ?
> 9 What is Meech's tortoise called ?
> 10 And Gillian's ?


Won't be able to answer all questions.
1) Ask Oli!

8) One of Ed's ( @ZEROPILOT ) torts. The poor tort passed away.

Would that give our team any points?


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> 5. 9 corners?



I thought a read a few days back, that no one knew how many corners there were in this room.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> No points for you. you misspelled my name.


Sorry. 
i'm a bit drunk, but will give myself minus one, immediately.
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Won't be able to answer all questions.
> 1) Ask Oli!
> 
> 8) One of Ed's ( @ZEROPILOT ) torts. The poor tort passed away.
> 
> Would that give our team any points?


These are individual, not team points. 
i will give you points for Bertha, but ,thankfully, she didn't pass away, she is living in another home quite happily, I believe and had a month in last year's calendar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought a read a few days back, that no one knew how many corners there were in this room.


Correct. 
At least 10, but people have gone missing and never returned looking for others.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE QUIZ
> 1 What subspecies is Tidgy ?
> 2 Name 3 species that @Grandpa Turtle 144 keeps.
> 3 Yvonne has just said goodbye to her two what ?
> 4 What is the name of Mooziilion's tortoise ?
> 5 And what is her turtle called and what sex is it ?
> 6 Name a species that Sabine keeps.
> 7 What species is John's tortoise ?
> 8 Who was Queen Bertha ?
> 9 What is Meech's tortoise called ?
> 10 And Gillian's ?


3. aldabras.
4. Elsa.
5. it's a girl named Jacques.
6. sulcata
10. Oli


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooooooo to work!
> Will try to lock you in here so you can't escape.


I wish!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These are individual, not team points.
> i will give you points for Bertha, but ,thankfully, she didn't pass away, she is living in another home quite happily, I believe and had a month in last year's calendar.


Thanks Adam. 

And VERY SORRY Ed @ZEROPILOT for the mistake. Apologies.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These are individual, not team points.
> i will give you points for Bertha, but ,thankfully, she didn't pass away, she is living in another home quite happily, I believe and had a month in last year's calendar.


9. Earl! My sweet handsome boy


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> 9. Earl! My sweet handsome boy


Like that name.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> THREE-LEGGED RACE
> LEG TWO
> A picture of a duck.
> A picture of a lettuce.
> A picture of a wedding ring.
> One must be posted by each team mate.
> Two teams still have to finish leg one before they can proceed with this.


wedding ring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> 3. aldabras.
> 4. Elsa.
> 5. it's a girl named Jacques.
> 6. sulcata
> 10. Oli


All correct for lots of POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> 9. Earl! My sweet handsome boy


Gorgeous. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

Oli's favourite.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> wedding ring.


POINTS ! ! ! 


Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219143
> 
> 
> Oli's favourite.


Most splendid, Gillian. 
POINTS ! ! ! 
And now I post


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219144​


No, I have to do this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For my team, we're miles ahead!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! !
> 
> Most splendid, Gillian.
> POINTS ! ! !
> And now I post
> View attachment 219145


Thank you. 

Go ahead...Mr. Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I have to do this one.


OK


----------



## Moozillion

Ok, team (Yvonne and Sabine) what pics can you do: wedding rig, lettuce or duck?
I can do wedding ring or duck...
@Yvonne G, @Bee62


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok, team (Yvonne and Sabine) what pics can you do: wedding rig, lettuce or duck?
> I can do wedding ring or duck...
> @Yvonne G, @Bee62


Interweb photos are accepted in this round.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> everyone at CDR.​


Night night , Gillian, though this may scupper our teams chances of winning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three-Legged Race 
LEG THREE*
Only for the teams who've completed legs one and two. 
1 A photo of a foot
2 A photo of a hand.
3 A photo of an eye. 
No internet , photoshops etc, this must be real of each member. 
Good luck.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> For Halloween dinner...
> 
> View attachment 219124



Oh my god !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam suddenly felt very brave. "Mrs wifey," he said. "Do you think I could pop down to your balcony and hold Alfie myself ?" 
"Why of course you can!" Mrs wifey cried. " Come down at once."






Mr Adam rushed down the stairs and Mrs wifey opened the door to him. Together they went out on to the balcony. "Just look at him!" Mrs wifey said proudly. "Isn't he grand!" a tiny bit smaller 
"He's a good-sized tortoise now," Mr Adam said. 
"And _you _did it!" Mrs wifey cried. "You're a miracle-man, you are indeed!"
"But what _am _I going to do about his house_?"_ Mrs wifey said. "He must have a house to go into at night, but now he can't get through the door."
They were standing on the balcony looking at the tortoise, who was trying to push his way into his house. But he was too big. 
"I shall have to enlarge the door," Mrs wifey said. 
"Don't do that," Mr Adam said. "You mustn't go chopping up suh a pretty little house.After all, he only needs to be just a tiny bit smaller and he could get in easily." 




Page 44


----------



## Moozillion

Here's my duck photo:




Come on, @Yvionne G and BEE62!!!!!
Y'all need to post photos of lettuce and a wedding ring!!!!! We've fallen behind in the 3 legged race!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's my duck photo:
> 
> View attachment 219156
> 
> 
> Come on, @Yvionne G and BEE62!!!!!
> Y'all need to post photos of lettuce and a wedding ring!!!!! We've fallen behind in the 3 legged race!!!


POINTS ! ! ! 
But yes, you are not winning as a team.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And enter you tortoises for the Calendar Competition , guys !
Tidgy needs your torts as competition!


----------



## Big Charlie

Moozillion said:


> Here's my duck photo:
> 
> View attachment 219156
> 
> 
> Come on, @Yvionne G and BEE62!!!!!
> Y'all need to post photos of lettuce and a wedding ring!!!!! We've fallen behind in the 3 legged race!!!


That's a very skinny duck!


----------



## Moozillion

Big Charlie said:


> That's a very skinny duck!


It's called a Runner Duck!!!! I think they're adorable!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE QUIZ
> 1 What subspecies is Tidgy ?
> 2 Name 3 species that @Grandpa Turtle 144 keeps.
> 3 Yvonne has just said goodbye to her two what ?
> 4 What is the name of Mooziilion's tortoise ?
> 5 And what is her turtle called and what sex is it ?
> 6 Name a species that Sabine keeps.
> 7 What species is John's tortoise ?
> 8 Who was Queen Bertha ?
> 9 What is Meech's tortoise called ?
> 10 And Gillian's ?



1. Testudo Gracea
2. Sulcata, Box tortoises, Desert Tortoises
3. Her two Aldabra Tortoises
4. Elisa
5. Jaques. It a female.
6. ....-------------- ...........
7. Testudo Hermanni
8. ???
9. ???
10. Oli


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Don't have and cannt spell sercata ! 






My baby's from this year !


----------



## Bee62

Here is my lettuce picture


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne 
We need a picture from you of a wedding ring !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's called a Runner Duck!!!! I think they're adorable!!!!!


I had one as a child. 
it was indeed adorable but hated my grandma. 
Drew blood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 1. Testudo Gracea
> 2. Sulcata, Box tortoises, Desert Tortoises
> 3. Her two Aldabra Tortoises
> 4. Elisa
> 5. Jaques. It a female.
> 6. ....-------------- ...........
> 7. Testudo Hermanni
> 8. ???
> 9. ???
> 10. Oli


1 subspecies required. 
2 and 7 POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219144​



Cheat!!! No Fair!!!! Disqualified!!! Only one answer per three-legged team member!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry Bea and Sabine - I've been vegetating in my recliner and Z-Z-Z-Zing away to la la land.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry Bea and Sabine - I've been vegetating in my recliner and Z-Z-Z-Zing away to la la land.


Now . 
That counts as a hand. 
So POINTS ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Moozillion

Here's a photo of my foot AND Monty's foot!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

QUICK, SABINE!!!!!! Post a picture of your EYE!!!!!!! Our team is ALMOST THERE!!!!!!! 

@Bee62 @Yvonne G


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's a photo of my foot AND Monty's foot!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219198


Simply marvelous ! 
Shed loads of points for you and your team.


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ADAM!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ADAM!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219199


Hmmm.
Probably minus points for over -cuteness.


----------



## Big Charlie

Here is a hand for our team.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Here is a hand for our team.


Great for lots of POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Gillian Moore 
Picture of you foot or eye to win ir for us.


----------



## Moozillion

Go to sleeeeeepp, Gillian!!!!
(Sabine, HURRY UP!!!!! GET A MOVE ON!!!!! Post a picture of your eye- or ANYONE'S eye and just SAY it's yours!!!!)

Gillian, you are sooooooo tiiiiiiired!!!!!! You just want to sleeeeeeep!!!!
(SABINE!!!!! POST THE PHOTO FOR US TO WIN!!!!! )
@Bee62


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne
> We need a picture from you of a wedding ring !


Good morning Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Shaif
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Kristoff
> When was the battle of Waterloo ?
> What is the capital of Australia ?
> Who is the King of Morocco?


1. A long time ago. But after a clever Russian trick drove Napoleon's army out of freezing Moscow in 1812. 
2. Not Sydney as many people think. One has to look about 170 miles to the southwest instead. 
3. A fellow who's hardly good-looking enough for Princess Lalla Salma.
@Shaif 
@Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> QUIZ
> 3 Who is the newest member of the CDR ?
> 5 How many corners are there ?
> 6 What happened when Bea tried to find the ceiling ?
> 7 There are two drink dispensers, what do they supply ?
> 8 Who has replaced the One-legged Pirate ?
> 9 Who only eats carrots ?
> 10 What are the names of the two penguins ?


What happened to questions 1, 2, and 4? Can't see them even with a jellyfish.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> THREE-LEGGED RACE
> LEG TWO
> A picture of a duck.
> A picture of a lettuce.
> A picture of a wedding ring.
> One must be posted by each team mate.
> Two teams still have to finish leg one before they can proceed with this.





I cleared out my photo stock. Or maybe it's too dark in here today, so I can't find my ducks and wedding rings. I'll give a dozen flamingos for a duck. Points?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Shaif
> @Grandpa Turtle 144
> @Kristoff
> When was the battle of Waterloo ?
> What is the capital of Australia ?
> Who is the King of Morocco?


I will drink a couple of Buds ! I may never get the answers but I will be happy ! And what's more important then happy ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Go to sleeeeeepp, Gillian!!!!
> (Sabine, HURRY UP!!!!! GET A MOVE ON!!!!! Post a picture of your eye- or ANYONE'S eye and just SAY it's yours!!!!)
> 
> Gillian, you are sooooooo tiiiiiiired!!!!!! You just want to sleeeeeeep!!!!
> (SABINE!!!!! POST THE PHOTO FOR US TO WIN!!!!! )
> @Bee62


Hmmmmmmmm
Sabotage. 
Gillian's been sabotaged. 
Most unfair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> 1. A long time ago. But after a clever Russian trick drove Napoleon's army out of freezing Moscow in 1812.
> 2. Not Sydney as many people think. One has to look about 170 miles to the southwest instead.
> 3. A fellow who's hardly good-looking enough for Princess Lalla Salma.
> @Shaif
> @Grandpa Turtle 144


Rule one. Never try to invade Moscow in the winter. Best to do it in your swimming clothes in the summer. Then it's easy. 
2. Sydney wanted to be the capital. Melbourne wanted to be the capital. They squabbled about it for years. Finally selected a place half way between the two. Capital city by compromise. 
3 He considered marrying a second wife, but was persuaded not to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What happened to questions 1, 2, and 4? Can't see them even with a jellyfish.


Already answered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 219214
> 
> I cleared out my photo stock. Or maybe it's too dark in here today, so I can't find my ducks and wedding rings. I'll give a dozen flamingos for a duck. Points?


Of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I will drink a couple of Buds ! I may never get the answers but I will be happy ! And what's more important then happy ?


POINTS ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I SPY 
A pair of mismatched socks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TREASURE HUNT
What creature is rumoured to live above us? 
And is said to be as big as a bus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three-legged Race
@Shaif @Kristoff @Grandpa Turtle 144 
Still on leg one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three-legged race. 
@johnandjade 
Your answer to when was the battle of Waterloo is required for your team to progress.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three-legged race. 
@Gillian Moore 
a photo of your foot or eye if possible please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Three-legged race
@Bee62 
A photo of your eye will win the whole thing for your team.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmmm
> Sabotage.
> Gillian's been sabotaged.
> Most unfair.


Hi Adam. 

Why?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three-legged Race
> @Shaif @Kristoff @Grandpa Turtle 144
> Still on leg one.


How did you know I have 3 legs ?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Here is my lettuce picture


Let us what ?


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Why?


Naughty Bea is trying to get you to sleep through the competition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How did you know I have 3 legs ?


I know everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Let us what ?


Have a Bud ?


----------



## Bee62

Here is a photo of my eye. I have green eyes.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR.
I hope the wool spider hasn`t bite you, the meerkats haven`t annoyed you and you are all safe and sound in your corners.
I wish you all a beautiful sunday !

Love you all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Here is a photo of my eye. I have green eyes.


And extremely beautiful too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> I hope the wool spider hasn`t bite you, the meerkats haven`t annoyed you and you are all safe and sound in your corners.
> I wish you all a beautiful sunday !
> 
> Love you all


Not sure we quite qualify for morning, unless you've moved to The USA. 
It's MY BIRTHDAY ! ! ! !
Day three. 
i'm good, thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And extremely beautiful too.



Thank you, Sir !
Happy birthday too you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Bee62
@Yvonne G 
@Moozillion 
Your team are the rulers of the entire cosmos. 
You are the champions. 
Prizes to follow if I can be bothered considering i lost.


----------



## Bee62

Be happy living today !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Bee62
> @Yvonne G
> @Moozillion
> Your team are the rulers of the entire cosmos.
> You are the champions.
> Prizes to follow if I can be bothered considering i lost.




YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meech008

One more day! One more day!! Hopefully today isn't as crazy as yesterday. See you at lunch, have a great day!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Here is a photo of my eye. I have green eyes.


BEAUTIFUL eye!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TREASURE HUNT
> What creature is rumoured to live above us?
> And is said to be as big as a bus.


The WOOL SPIDER!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> BEAUTIFUL eye!!!!



Thank you, Bea.
We won the race !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> One more day! One more day!! Hopefully today isn't as crazy as yesterday. See you at lunch, have a great day!


Soon be done! 
You have a great day too, my friend.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ?????
What have I done ?????
I am not jumpy !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Bee62
> @Yvonne G
> @Moozillion
> Your team are the rulers of the entire cosmos.
> You are the champions.
> Prizes to follow if I can be bothered considering i lost.


HOOOOOORAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The WOOL SPIDER!


POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ?????
> What have I done ?????
> I am not jumpy !


Your team won. 
Mine didn't .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HOOOOOORAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your team won.
> Mine didn't .


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your team won.
> Mine didn't .



Women power ........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Women power ........


Oh, I never thought about that. 
The only all female team. 
Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I never thought about that.
> The only all female team.
> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TREASURE HUNT
The spider weaves a web to show.
A coffee table armadillo. 
What's the name ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 219228



Now I'm scared.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now I'm scared.



You don`t have to be scared.
Strong women can easily be tamed by a Gentleman like you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t have to be scared.
> Strong women can easily be tamed by a Gentleman like you.


All women are quite scary. 
i'm even afraid of Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"How can he possibly get smaller?" Mrs wifey asked. 



"That's simple," Mr Adam said. " Change the magic words. Instead of telling him to get bigger and bigger, tell him to get a bit smaller. But in tortoise language of course."




Page 45


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All women are quite scary.
> i'm even afraid of Tidgy.



Yeah, Tidgy is a very dangerous specie !
Every strawberry is in danger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, Tidgy is a very dangerous specie !
> Every strawberry is in danger.


She's not allowed strawberries. 
And she hates me for it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's not allowed strawberries.
> And she hates me for it.


I would hate you too if I`ll never get one little strawberry from you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I would hate you too if I`ll never get one little strawberry from you !


Sabine, i would happily hand feed you strawberries on a summer afternoon, until wifey came along and killed us both. 
But none for Tidgy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sabine, i would happily hand feed you strawberries on a summer afternoon, until wifey came along and killed us both.
> But none for Tidgy.



Better not ....
No wifey killing us and no strawberry for Tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Better not ....
> No wifey killing us and no strawberry for Tidgy


Probably for the best.


----------



## Bee62

I am not so strictly with my torts.
The sullies get sometimes ( rarely ) a banana or some mealworms. They love it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am not so strictly with my torts.
> The sullies get sometimes ( rarely ) a banana or some mealworms. They love it !


I have to confess I feed tomato occasionally, and apple about twice a year.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have to confess I feed tomato occasionally, and apple about twice a year.



Shame on us ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Shame on us ....


In Arabic 'Shooma! " which is pretty close.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Here is a photo of my eye. I have green eyes.


Good afternoon Sabine. 

Nice pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> I hope the wool spider hasn`t bite you, the meerkats haven`t annoyed you and you are all safe and sound in your corners.
> I wish you all a beautiful sunday !
> 
> Love you all


Thanks Sabine. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your team won.
> Mine didn't .


Too bad.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.​Hope everyone is well.  

Please don't tell me this gave you a headache, Adam, @Tidgy's Dad .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219230
> 
> 
> all at CDR.​Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Please don't tell me this gave you a headache, Adam, @Tidgy's Dad .


No, Gillian, that's lovely. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, Gillian, that's lovely.
> Thank you very much.


You're most welcome, Adam. 

Glad to know that at least this one has not given you the usual "headache."


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TREASURE HUNT
> The spider weaves a web to show.
> A coffee table armadillo.
> What's the name ?


DANG!!! I used to know it...

Is it Monty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> DANG!!! I used to know it...
> 
> Is it Monty?


MONTGOMERY!
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> DANG!!! I used to know it...
> 
> Is it Monty?


Hi there! Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy is currently sat right next to me , angled away and just loving the head and shell rubs. 
These creatures are wonderful


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is currently sat right next to me , angled away and just loving the head and shell rubs.
> These creatures are wonderful


Does she not miss Oli?  He definitely misses her.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TREASURE HUNT
> The spider weaves a web to show.
> A coffee table armadillo.
> What's the name ?





Moozillion said:


> DANG!!! I used to know it...
> 
> Is it Monty?


Montgomery as a baby:


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> MONTGOMERY!
> POINTS ! ! !


Gosh, I'm late again. And they've been telling me slow and steady is the way to win a race...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Gosh, I'm late again. And they've been telling me slow and steady is the way to win a race...


That is my next project!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is currently sat right next to me , angled away and just loving the head and shell rubs.
> These creatures are wonderful



I am just coming back from soaking my 4 sullies. I think they hate me from doing this to them.....
When they are bigger, they will bite me when I come along with their bathing dish....


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I am just coming back from soaking my 4 sullies. I think they hate me from doing this to them.....
> When they are bigger, they will bite me when I come along with their bathing dish....


 Really??!?!


----------



## Laura1412

Evening all how r we iv got clydes indoor table made at last built up today


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am just coming back from soaking my 4 sullies. I think they hate me from doing this to them.....
> When they are bigger, they will bite me when I come along with their bathing dish....


They don't hate you, Sabine. They just don't know what's good for them. (Same with kids, really.)
My Elsa (Testudo graeca ibera) got ticks at one point, and imagine how much she hated me when I had to pull them out with tweezers. She actually never forgot it and was never the same trusting and sociable tort again, even after hibernation.  But we still do what's best for them, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I am just coming back from soaking my 4 sullies. I think they hate me from doing this to them.....
> When they are bigger, they will bite me when I come along with their bathing dish....


Good evening Sabine. 

Oli enjoys soaks so long the water is nice and warm. Once it cools down, he begins to struggle like _mad_, as if screaming: "Let me out!"


----------



## Yvonne G

Where's all you folk's pictures? We need more entries for the calendar contest. Tomorrow night is the deadline. I'm going out right now and get a picture of something. . . anything. . . just so there can be enough entries to hold the contest. As it stands right now, there aren't enough entries to have a picture on every page of a calendar. Come on folks. Get out those cameras.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Does she not miss Oli?  He definitely misses her.


I think she is quite happy being utterly selfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Evening all how r we iv got clydes indoor table made at last built up today


Very good! 
Good evening, Laura.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Where's all you folk's pictures? We need more entries for the calendar contest. Tomorrow night is the deadline. I'm going out right now and get a picture of something. . . anything. . . just so there can be enough entries to hold the contest. As it stands right now, there aren't enough entries to have a picture on every page of a calendar. Come on folks. Get out those cameras.


Yep!
Everyone enter a picture of their tortoise!
Though i'm still not sure if mine is accepted.  @jaizei
@johnandjade this is the year for Hermann's ! ! !
@Moozillion , Elsa nearly did it last year, give her another chance
@Laura1412 get an entry in now, your Clyde is gorgeous.
@ZEROPILOT any tortoise, I'm sure you have a star in the making.
@Bee62 One of yours has to be a winner.
@Grandpa Turtle 144 Millions to choose from, just one photo, Gramps.
@Big Charlie he's beautiful, gotta be worth a go.
@Shaif come on, enter the calendar competition, it's great fun.
@meech008 Please enter a photo
Come on, everyone, we can have a page each, total calendar domination for the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> Everyone enter a picture of their tortoise!
> Though i'm still not sure if mine is accepted.  @jaizei
> @johnandjade this is the year for Hermann's ! ! !
> @Moozillion , Elsa nearly did it last year, give her another chance
> @Laura1412 get an entry in now, your Clyde is gorgeous.
> @ZEROPILOT any tortoise, I'm sure you have a star in the making.
> @Bee62 One of yours has to be a winner.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 Millions to choose from, just one photo, Gramps.
> @Big Charlie he's beautiful, gotta be worth a go.
> @Shaif come on, enter the calendar competition, it's great fun.
> @meech008 Please enter a photo
> Come on, everyone, we can have a page each, total calendar domination for the Cold Dark Room!


I've got too much going on.
I won't enter a photo this year. But, I suggest that @StacieJ enter her small and colorful male Redfoot.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Where's all you folk's pictures? We need more entries for the calendar contest. Tomorrow night is the deadline. I'm going out right now and get a picture of something. . . anything. . . just so there can be enough entries to hold the contest. As it stands right now, there aren't enough entries to have a picture on every page of a calendar. Come on folks. Get out those cameras.


There have been some beautiful pictures posted on the forum that would make great calendar pages. I don't know why those people aren't entering. I've been trying to get a decent picture of Charlie the last few days. I'll enter something but I'm waiting to get a good one.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Evening all how r we iv got clydes indoor table made at last built up today



Good evening Laura. The table looks big. Much space for Clyde. Fine !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> They don't hate you, Sabine. They just don't know what's good for them. (Same with kids, really.)
> My Elsa (Testudo graeca ibera) got ticks at one point, and imagine how much she hated me when I had to pull them out with tweezers. She actually never forgot it and was never the same trusting and sociable tort again, even after hibernation.  But we still do what's best for them, right?



Right !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Oli enjoys soaks so long the water is nice and warm. Once it cools down, he begins to struggle like _mad_, as if screaming: "Let me out!"



That`s what my torts do too !


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura. The table looks big. Much space for Clyde. Fine !


Thanks Sabine it's 4x8 lots of roaming space how r u xx


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good!
> Good evening, Laura.


Good evening adam r u ok xx


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> Everyone enter a picture of their tortoise!
> Though i'm still not sure if mine is accepted.  @jaizei
> @johnandjade this is the year for Hermann's ! ! !
> @Moozillion , Elsa nearly did it last year, give her another chance
> @Laura1412 get an entry in now, your Clyde is gorgeous.
> @ZEROPILOT any tortoise, I'm sure you have a star in the making.
> @Bee62 One of yours has to be a winner.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 Millions to choose from, just one photo, Gramps.
> @Big Charlie he's beautiful, gotta be worth a go.
> @Shaif come on, enter the calendar competition, it's great fun.
> @meech008 Please enter a photo
> Come on, everyone, we can have a page each, total calendar domination for the Cold Dark Room!


I've submitted one!!! I think Elsa is gorgeous- surely she'll make it this year!!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

I submitted one too! I shouldn't have procrastinated. Charlie wasn't very cooperative about posing. He tried to stare me down.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three-legged race.
> @johnandjade
> Your answer to when was the battle of Waterloo is required for your team to progress.




18th june 1815


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! hope everyone had a great weekend and mr adam had a great birthday mrk 3  

i ended up working on saturday afternoon a lazy to mildly productive day yesterday. 

have just sent in an entry for the comp, hopefully due to time zones... i will make the deadline! 

shame i can't enter these guys



'wee' neo  


him'ish made a ramp




back working in paisley, but not at base.. vauxhall this week. 


ITS ONLY SMEGGIN MONDAY


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That`s what my torts do too !


Hi Sabine hope you are your torts are well. 

Took Oli out for a walk in the sun, which he really enjoyed.  I loved to see him "running" around.  Torts are not as slow as one thinks.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think she is quite happy being utterly selfish.


Hi Adam, hope you are all well. 

OK, if that's the case. Oli and I went out for a walk in the sun as I just told @Bee62 . He enjoyed it without Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep!
> Everyone enter a picture of their tortoise!
> Though i'm still not sure if mine is accepted.  @jaizei
> @johnandjade this is the year for Hermann's ! ! !
> @Moozillion , Elsa nearly did it last year, give her another chance
> @Laura1412 get an entry in now, your Clyde is gorgeous.
> @ZEROPILOT any tortoise, I'm sure you have a star in the making.
> @Bee62 One of yours has to be a winner.
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 Millions to choose from, just one photo, Gramps.
> @Big Charlie he's beautiful, gotta be worth a go.
> @Shaif come on, enter the calendar competition, it's great fun.
> @meech008 Please enter a photo
> Come on, everyone, we can have a page each, total calendar domination for the Cold Dark Room!


No Gillian Moore.


----------



## Gillian M

at CDR.​


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Where's all you folk's pictures? We need more entries for the calendar contest. Tomorrow night is the deadline. I'm going out right now and get a picture of something. . . anything. . . just so there can be enough entries to hold the contest. As it stands right now, there aren't enough entries to have a picture on every page of a calendar. Come on folks. Get out those cameras.



Had my "job" done ! I`ve send nice pics of my sullies, one of my redfoots and my two Hermanns.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> I submitted one too! I shouldn't have procrastinated. Charlie wasn't very cooperative about posing. He tried to stare me down.



Bad big boy !!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Only one picture is accepted, so in the case of more than one picture being submitted, @jaizei will choose the first picture to check the size and discard the others. If it isn't big enough, then you can choose to re-send a picture of the correct size.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Only one picture is accepted, so in the case of more than one picture being submitted, @jaizei will choose the first picture to check the size and discard the others. If it isn't big enough, then you can choose to re-send a picture of the correct size.



Oh, sorry. I`ve send more than one picture. I am now disqualified ?


----------



## Yvonne G

No. @jaizei will just use the first picture in the group.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No. @jaizei will just use the first picture in the group.



O.K. 
He should choose the best photo. 
Because I`ve got 3 different species I`ve send more pics.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Gillian. Good evening.
Saw you lurking out of your corner. 
I hope you are well and enjoyed the warm sun outside with Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian. Good evening.
> Saw you lurking out of your corner.
> I hope you are well and enjoyed the warm sun outside with Oli.


Hi, again Sabine.

Yep, we had a very nice "walk" in the lovely sun.  We are taking advantage of it, as Winter is getting nearer and nearer.  What's the weather like back in Germany?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, again Sabine.
> 
> Yep, we had a very nice "walk" in the lovely sun.  We are taking advantage of it, as Winter is getting nearer and nearer.  What's the weather like back in Germany?



Oh, forget the weather .... Rainy for the last 3 days and temps between 14 C at day and 8 C at night. No golden autumn. No "indian summer" ...... It is to terrible cold and wet, I hate it.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> No Gillian Moore.


Because @Gillian Moore uploads tons of photos on the TFO.  
Hope you're feeling better, Gillian!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> No Gillian Moore.



I think he was naming those who entered the contest last hear. You weren't in it were you?


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I think he was naming those who entered the contest last hear. You weren't in it were you?


Oh, alright. I must have misunderstood him.

Thanks very much Yvonne.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Oh, forget the weather .... Rainy for the last 3 days and temps between 14 C at day and 8 C at night. No golden autumn. No "indian summer" ...... It is to terrible cold and wet, I hate it.


Too bad. Sorry to hear that.

Well, here it gets terribly cold during Winter. It even _snows _which people in the West don't seem to believe, if so I may put it.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Because @Gillian Moore uploads tons of photos on the TFO.
> Hope you're feeling better, Gillian!


Good evening, Lena.  Hope you are well.

Am slightly better. Thanks so much your concern. Appreciate it.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Too bad. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Well, here it gets terribly cold during Winter. It even _snows _which people in the West don't seem to believe, if so I may put it.



I don`t want to think of snow, although in Germany it is not snowing until January, mostly ! It was so the last years but mayby this winter the snow might come earlier... Who knows.
I love rain in May


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Sorry I missed all the fun Adam!! I couldn’t get on TFO since I did an update. I found an old iPad to log into. 

I’m sure you celebrated in style!!


----------



## Bee62

Hi Kathy @Momof4
How are you ? Long time not spoken.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Sorry I missed all the fun Adam!! I couldn’t get on TFO since I did an update. I found an old iPad to log into.
> 
> I’m sure you celebrated in style!!



Stupid update ! Have you fixed the PC problem yet ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I don want to think of snow, although in Germany it is not swoning until January, mostly ! It was so the last years but maby this winter the snow might come earlier... Who knows.
> I love rain in May


Here, it could snow any minute beginning December............brrrrrrrr.  When it snows we......get *STUCK* at home. See the pic of snow? The people in the photo should not be outside, and if they got caught they would be have been penalized.  


​Wait till Adam @Tidgy's Dad sees this.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Sorry I missed all the fun Adam!! I couldn’t get on TFO since I did an update. I found an old iPad to log into.
> 
> I’m sure you celebrated in style!!


Good evening Kathy.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got too much going on.
> I won't enter a photo this year. But, I suggest that @StacieJ enter her small and colorful male Redfoot.


Thanks, Ed. 
Nice to hear from you, hope everything's getting sorted out okay.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Here, it could snow any minute beginning December............brrrrrrrr.  When it snows we......get *STUCK* at home. See the pic of snow? The people in the photo should not be outside, and if they got caught they would be have been penalized.
> 
> View attachment 219331
> ​Wait till Adam @Tidgy's Dad sees this.



But what do you do when snow has fallen ? Staying inside the house all the time ? 
People must go to work, doctors and nurses and so many other people are needed that they work. They could not all stay inside their houses and appartements until the snow melts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening adam r u ok xx


Good evening.
I feel dreadful. 
Serves me right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've submitted one!!! I think Elsa is gorgeous- surely she'll make it this year!!!!


I hope so.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Here, it could snow any minute beginning December............brrrrrrrr.  When it snows we......get *STUCK* at home. See the pic of snow? The people in the photo should not be outside, and if they got caught they would be have been penalized.
> 
> View attachment 219331
> ​Wait till Adam @Tidgy's Dad sees this.



By the way: That is not much snow. It is only a little bit white stuff on the cars and street.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I submitted one too! I shouldn't have procrastinated. Charlie wasn't very cooperative about posing. He tried to stare me down.


Good luck! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening.
> I feel dreadful.
> Serves me right.



Good evening Adam. What is wrong with you ? Why do you feel dreadful ???? I am afraid ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! hope everyone had a great weekend and mr adam had a great birthday mrk 3
> 
> i ended up working on saturday afternoon a lazy to mildly productive day yesterday.
> 
> have just sent in an entry for the comp, hopefully due to time zones... i will make the deadline!
> 
> shame i can't enter these guys
> View attachment 219271
> 
> 
> 'wee' neo
> 
> 
> him'ish made a ramp
> View attachment 219272
> View attachment 219273
> 
> 
> back working in paisley, but not at base.. vauxhall this week.
> 
> 
> ITS ONLY SMEGGIN MONDAY


Good luck John and Fido.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> But what do you do when snow has fallen ? Staying inside the house all the time ?
> People must go to work, doctors and nurses and so many other people are needed that they work. They could not all stay inside their houses and appartements until the snow melts.


Oh no. We are cautioned by Jordan Police Dept as well as Civil Defence Dept *NOT *to move! No work, no schools, no, no, no. Only those working at department like the above work. It is very similar to a national holiday. Know what I mean? Sounds strange I know.

Anyone in need of anything is to call one of the two above-mentioned departments.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> By the way: That is not much snow. It is only a little bit white stuff on the cars and street.


Not much?  You must be joking, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No Gillian Moore.


Sorry, Gillian, but you don't generally participate in the comp.
It would be great if you entered Oli, but I thought you had camera problems and stuff. 
Sorry, again.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no. We are cautioned by Jordan Police Dept as well as Civil Defence Dept *NOT *to move! No work, no schools, no, no, no. Only those working at department like the above work. It is very similar to a national holiday. Know what I mean? Sounds strange I know.
> 
> Anyone in need of anything is to call one of the two above-mentioned departments.



This little bit of snow wouldn`t scare me ! How much snow do you usually get ( in cm ) ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> O.K.
> He should choose the best photo.
> Because I`ve got 3 different species I`ve send more pics.


Good luck to whichever one gets selected!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian, but you don't generally participate in the comp.
> It would be great if you entered Oli, but I thought you had camera problems and stuff.
> Sorry, again.


Hi Adam. 

Don't worry. As a matter of fact I misunderstood you. 

True: I do not participate.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Not much?  You must be joking, Sabine.



I am not joking ! Really. When it snows in Germany we get much more. In some parts of Germany it looks like that in winter:


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> This little bit of snow wouldn`t scare me ! How much snow do you usually get ( in cm ) ??


Honestly speaking I do not know.  Sorry. However, if it is 1mm OR 1m we are NOT allowed to move for our own safety.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 219330


Thank you so much. 
I had a great 3 days but am rather suffering now.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I am not joking ! Really. When it snows in Germany we get much more. In some parts of Germany it looks like that in winter:


Oh I know you are not joking. Mind you we get snow like that here, as well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you so much.
> I had a great 3 days but am rather suffering now.



Too much vodkar ?
I hate that stuff !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sorry I missed all the fun Adam!! I couldn’t get on TFO since I did an update. I found an old iPad to log into.
> 
> I’m sure you celebrated in style!!


Indeed, and am now suffering for it. 
Glad you're managing to stay with us somehow.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you so much.
> I had a great 3 days but am rather suffering now.


So sorry to hear that Adam. 

What's wrong? _if_ I may ask.


----------



## Bee62

Sorry folks, it is supper time ..... Yuummmmmyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Back in a while.
Speak later, I hope !

*Love you all ! *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here, it could snow any minute beginning December............brrrrrrrr.  When it snows we......get *STUCK* at home. See the pic of snow? The people in the photo should not be outside, and if they got caught they would be have been penalized.
> 
> View attachment 219331
> ​Wait till Adam @Tidgy's Dad sees this.


Horrid.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Sorry folks, it is supper time ..... Yuummmmmyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Back in a while.
> Speak later, I hope !
> 
> *Love you all ! *


Enjoy your supper!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy your supper!



Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. What is wrong with you ? Why do you feel dreadful ???? I am afraid ....


Far to much imbibed. 
I really think I am going to take a month to recover.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Far to much imbibed.
> I really think I am going to take a month to recover.



Far to much imbibed. ??????? Pardon ??????

I only know: Far too much in my bed .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Too much vodkar ?
> I hate that stuff !


Me too now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Horrid.


Oh yes it definitely is. 

What about this one? I bet you'll like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry to hear that Adam.
> 
> What's wrong? _if_ I may ask.


The day after the three days before.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it definitely is.
> 
> What about this one? I bet you'll like it.
> 
> View attachment 219332


Much better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The day after the three days before.


So sorry.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it definitely is.
> 
> What about this one? I bet you'll like it.
> 
> View attachment 219332




Wah, it burns my eyes.
Supper must wait.... My boyfriend has problems......


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much better.


See?  By they what is the weather like now, in Fes?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Far to much imbibed. ??????? Pardon ??????
> 
> I only know: Far too much in my bed .....


Off to bed again in a mo. 
Three days sleep should fix it.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Wah, it burns my eyes.
> Supper must wait.... My boyfriend has problems......


I prefer that striking sun to snow, rain and cold weather..........brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> See?  By they what is the weather like now, in Fes?


I don't know. 
I dare not look out of the window.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to bed again in a mo.
> Three days sleep should fix it.



Yes, you are getting older ...... Elder people shouldn`t make party 3 days long ......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> I dare not look out of the window.



I can tell you: It is dark outside, so you can have a look. It will make no more headaches......


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> I dare not look out of the window.


What about the door?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I can tell you: It is dark outside, so you can have a look. It will make no more headaches......


Why headaches?


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dream all.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, you are getting older ...... Elder people shouldn`t make party 3 days long ......


No, though wifey is in a pretty bad state too, so i'm not the only silly person who should know better. 
It's dark outside so one supposes i've missed most of the day. . .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219333
> 
> 
> Good night and sweet dream all.​


Night night,Gillian, sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Why headaches?



Because of too much vodkar and wine and beer and .......
It is the hangover ......


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219333
> 
> 
> Good night and sweet dream all.​



Nighty night sweety. Have nice dreams.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, though wifey is in a pretty bad state too, so i'm not the only silly person who should know better.
> It's dark outside so one supposes i've missed most of the day. . .



Slept well ????


----------



## Bee62

Supper was yummy, so I am well strenghtened for the evening and the night.
Oh my god, the clown I had for breakfast lasts long ......


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening.
> I feel dreadful.
> Serves me right.


O dear to much pop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Slept well ????


I'm not entirely sure. 
Shakes and sweats stage now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> O dear to much pop


Indeed. 
Serves me right.


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne 
My e-mails with the pics came back !
I`ve send them to [email protected]
What happend ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only a few more hours to get your photos in for the Calendar Competition folks. 
Entries will be accepted until midnight but remember, that's midnight somewhere in the US of A, so still plenty of hours left for all to get their last minute entries in. So to speak. 
Good luck all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne
> My e-mails with the pics came back !
> I`ve send them to [email protected]
> What happend ???


All your pics came back ?
I'd resend your favourite one if I were you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All your pics came back ?
> I'd resend your favourite one if I were you.



I think the e mail adress is wrong. The mails came back with the notice mailer daemon failure notice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think the e mail adress is wrong. The mails came back with the notice mailer daemon failure notice.


Hmmm 
Try again, type in the e-mail address rather than linking it ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm
> Try again, type in the e-mail address rather than linking it ?



I have it typed in. Now I send my pics to Yvonne`s private e-mail adress.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne
> My e-mails with the pics came back !
> I`ve send them to [email protected]
> What happend ???


you have to actually type it in. don't click on the link because it has the wrong address. type in [email protected] and only send ONE picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

the time here now is 2:11p and you have until midnight, that's 10 hours from now.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> the time here now is 2:11p and you have until midnight, that's 10 hours from now.



Thank you. 
I am on the wrong PC. I will send the pic later.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hi Kathy @Momof4
> How are you ? Long time not spoken.



It’s been a little stressful over here at my house! My 13 yr old is pulling some stupid stunts and I’m trying to find out why? 
He’s such a good kid with straight A’s. 
Just trying to sort him out. I can’t share on any other social media so this is the only safe place I have to vent. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Momof4

Anyone else who updated their IPhone to the new 11 version have trouble getting on the app? It tells me that the app isn’t updated so I can’t use it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Anyone else who updated their IPhone to the new 11 version have trouble getting on the app? It tells me that the app isn’t updated so I can’t use it.


Yes, it seems lots of people are having problems, I think they're stopping the app or something. 
Sorry to hear about your teenager, hopefully just a phase .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"Will that work?"
"Of course it'll work." 
"Tell me exactly what I have to say, Mr Adam." 
Mr Adam got out a piece of paper and a pencil and wrote:




Page 46


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I have it typed in. Now I send my pics to Yvonne`s private e-mail adress.


NO!!! Don't send them to Yvonne!!!! She has already said that she is NOT the one to send them to.

The address to send them is:
[email protected]


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Anyone else who updated their IPhone to the new 11 version have trouble getting on the app? It tells me that the app isn’t updated so I can’t use it.


Yes. EVERYONE who updates their iPhones to the new system can't use the TFO app any more because it needs to be updated. 
I am not updating my phone as long as possible for this reason.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> NO!!! Don't send them to Yvonne!!!! She has already said that she is NOT the one to send them to.
> 
> The address to send them is:
> [email protected]



Now I have send one pic to the e mail adress above and it hasn`t come back until now.
I think it has arrived.
All is good.


----------



## Bee62

So bad that everybody only can send one pic. I have so many beautiful pics taken this morning.
Have a look


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So bad that everybody only can send one pic. I have so many beautiful pics taken this morning.
> Have a look
> View attachment 219354
> View attachment 219355
> View attachment 219356
> View attachment 219357
> View attachment 219359
> View attachment 219362
> View attachment 219363
> View attachment 219364


All really lovely, Sabine. 
Any of those torts would be worthy of a place in the Calendar.


----------



## meech008

Hello friends  yesterday was very busy and super crazy so I only got the time it took to shovel food in my mouth and eat as quickly as possible. Today I had to attend a mandatory casting class. Super long and boring


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello friends  yesterday was very busy and super crazy so I only got the time it took to shovel food in my mouth and eat as quickly as possible. Today I had to attend a mandatory casting class. Super long and boring


Good evening, Meech. 
Free for the evening now, one hopes.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Meech.
> Free for the evening now, one hopes.


Free for a bit  how was the rest of your birthday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Free for a bit  how was the rest of your birthday?


Great fun. 
I had a lovely time but am really suffering for it now.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great fun.
> I had a lovely time but am really suffering for it now.


Ahhh I so hate the suffering. The last time in "imbibed" entirely too much was at a family reunion. Lord. It was bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Ahhh I so hate the suffering. The last time in "imbibed" entirely too much was at a family reunion. Lord. It was bad.


I feel terrible. 
Will take days to recover.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel terrible.
> Will take days to recover.


Gosh, I've never taken days before  you must have REALLY partied


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Gosh, I've never taken days before  you must have REALLY partied


We did. 
And it's no consolation that wifey's in a bad way as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Ed.
> Nice to hear from you, hope everything's getting sorted out okay.


It's been a slow process. I'v been working extra hours.
Thanks


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I feel terrible.
> Will take days to recover.


Good afternoon Adam.

Hope you are better today.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We did.
> And it's no consolation that wifey's in a bad way as well.



Sorry to hear that, Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night,Gillian, sleep well.


Thanks Adam.

I did sleep well, thank goodness. About eight hours.

Did you? Hope so..


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Nighty night sweety. Have nice dreams.


Thank you Sabine.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Serves me right.


Oh no it does not.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> So bad that everybody only can send one pic. I have so many beautiful pics taken this morning.
> Have a look
> View attachment 219354
> View attachment 219355
> View attachment 219356
> View attachment 219357
> View attachment 219359
> View attachment 219362
> View attachment 219363
> View attachment 219364


They really are ALL lovely, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> They really are ALL lovely, Sabine!



Thank you Bea !
The two little Testudo Hermanni remind me of my torts when I was a child. So I gave these torts the same names: Lena & Lenus.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All really lovely, Sabine.
> Any of those torts would be worthy of a place in the Calendar.



Thank you too, Adam.
I love my torts. They are so cute !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> Hope you are better today.


Bleeeeeeeeuuuu !!!
Not good at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam.
> 
> I did sleep well, thank goodness. About eight hours.
> 
> Did you? Hope so..


About 10 minutes, I think, not nearly enough


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam. How is your head today ?????


----------



## Bee62

I have an "important" question if I may ask: How tall are you ?
Your wifey seems so "little" in comparison with you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. How is your head today ?????


Very tired, bad tummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have an "important" question if I may ask: How tall are you ?
> Your wifey seems so "little" in comparison with you !


9 foot 3 inches, approximately 
(actually 5'11"), wifey's just over five foot. .


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon all how is everyone today iv a productive morning  clydes bigger box is finally lined just need to now cut my wood for my lights and ceramic to be fitted too and fix on then can change over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all how is everyone today iv a productive morning  clydes bigger box is finally lined just need to now cut my wood for my lights and ceramic to be fitted too and fix on then can change over


Good afternoon, Laura.
Good job, well done.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Good job, well done.


Good afternoon adam are u over the hangover  iv used yatch varnish on the box also inside n out looking nice now comin on good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon adam are u over the hangover  iv used yatch varnish on the box also inside n out looking nice now comin on good


No, still feel terrible.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, still feel terrible.


U need more beer what makes u bad makes u better


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very tired, bad tummy.



Eat cooked potatoes with salt and a little bit butter. That`s good for ( against ) a bad tummy.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 9 foot 3 inches, approximately
> (actually 5'11"), wifey's just over five foot. .



Thank you. Now I know how tall you and wifey are.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon all how is everyone today iv a productive morning  clydes bigger box is finally lined just need to now cut my wood for my lights and ceramic to be fitted too and fix on then can change over



Looks very good.
You can fill water in and keep a nice turtle too .... ( sorry, only a joke )


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About 10 minutes, I think, not nearly enough


Hi! Let's hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Laura and Gillian.
Saw you both lurking out of the darkness.
How are you ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura and Gillian.
> Saw you both lurking out of the darkness.
> How are you ?


Hi Sabine. Hope you are fine.

Yep. Not only dark but cold too............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Adam, @Tidgy's Dad ,





​


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine. Hope you are fine.
> 
> Yep. Not only dark but cold too............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Hello Gillian. Good afternoon.
I am fine, thanks.
Cold in the CDR or cold in Jordan ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Adam, @Tidgy's Dad ,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219396
> 
> ​



That`s lovely, and it causes no headaches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> U need more beer what makes u bad makes u better


No. 
No beer for at least a month now.
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Eat cooked potatoes with salt and a little bit butter. That`s good for ( against ) a bad tummy.....


Yes, just had some.
Feel marginally better for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Adam, @Tidgy's Dad ,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219396
> 
> ​


Thank you. 
The headache is not your fault today.


----------



## Bee62

The frog has a bad tummy too ( like Adam ) 



The last fly was not endible .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, just had some.
> Feel marginally better for it.



You see. 
I know what is good against a bad tummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The frog has a bad tummy too ( like Adam )
> View attachment 219397
> 
> 
> The last fly was not endible .....


Poor froggie.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura and Gillian.
> Saw you both lurking out of the darkness.
> How are you ?


I'm ok Sabine thanks how r u


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I'm ok Sabine thanks how r u


Good afternoon Laura.
I am o.k. too. Thank you for asking me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> The headache is not your fault today.


Most welcome, Adam. 

At least today I'm _INNOCENT_.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That`s lovely, and it causes no headaches.



Great news, for a change.

Now let's hope Adam @Tidgy's Dad recovers _SOON_.


----------



## Bee62

I think I ate too much nuts.....
but they are so yummy ......


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> The frog has a bad tummy too ( like Adam )
> View attachment 219397
> 
> 
> The last fly was not endible .....


Oh poor thing.

Get well soon!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I think I ate too much nuts.....
> but they are so yummy ......


That's so cute!


----------



## Bee62

Only this one little carrot still.... this tiny carrot.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Only this one little carrot still.... this tiny carrot.


Adorable!

That carrot looks yummy.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> U need more beer what makes u bad makes u better


Good evening Laura. Hope you are well.


----------



## Bee62

Hitching a ride .....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hitching a ride .....
> 
> View attachment 219398


Oh...............poor tort.  He's already slow enough without having to give anyone a ride, believe me Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

​Look at this tort @Bee62 . Serving in the military.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh...............poor tort.  He's already slow enough without having to give anyone a ride, believe me Sabine.



That is a sulcata. They are very strong, even with a "blind passenger".


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219404
> ​Look at this tort @Bee62 . Serving in the military.



Better being double protected ... shell and helmet.


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Laura. Hope you are well.


Yes thank u Gillian I'm all good yourself?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Hitching a ride .....
> 
> View attachment 219398


OMG ! A moving toilet !


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> OMG ! A moving toilet !



For you. Change the Guiness to a Bud. 
Good evening Grandpa.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Better being double protected ... shell and helmet.


Oh yes, definitely more protection.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Yes thank u Gillian I'm all good yourself?


Glad to hear you are well.

Am, so far so good, thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That is a sulcata. They are very strong, even with a "blind passenger".


That strong?


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219404
> ​Look at this tort @Bee62 . Serving in the military.





Bee62 said:


> Better being double protected ... shell and helmet.


Less chance of becoming shell shocked...


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at CDR. Anyone ever seen a tort wearing a raspberry?  Or rather two torts each wearing a raspberry? Here they are:

​
@Bee62 do you believe a raspberry would protect a tort?  I don't.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR. Anyone ever seen a tort wearing a raspberry?  Or rather two torts each wearing a raspberry? Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 219407​
> @Bee62 do you believe a raspberry would protect a tort?  I don't.



How cute is this ?!!!!
But no, a rasperry wouldn`t protect a tort. The two babies on your pic are in danger to be eaten by a bird !


----------



## Bee62

I am now "away" for a little time.
Hope to see you all later again.

Wibble .....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I am now "away" for a little time.
> Hope to see you all later again.
> 
> Wibble .....


Talk later Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thanks guys for entering the calendar competition. 
I think all our entries have now been accepted. 
About 32 entries in total, I think so it should be a fierce competition.


----------



## Yvonne G

32????? Last time I looked there were only 11.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> 32????? Last time I looked there were only 11.


I may have miscounted, but i think that's right .


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It appears you don't need to go to iOS 11 for the app to stop working. Apple had killed it I think. 

This is causing me issues despite still being still on iOS10 

I'm up late... sleepless following too much coffee and hoping to drift off soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It appears you don't need to go to iOS 11 for the app to stop working. Apple had killed it I think.
> 
> This is causing me issues despite still being still on iOS10
> 
> I'm up late... sleepless following too much coffee and hoping to drift off soon


Night night, Linda. 
Sleep well.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. And the annoying thing is the web version keeps telling me I should be using the app! Grrr!


----------



## JoesMum

Photos from daughter's current field - near Brighton

A common lizard



A slow worm that didn't want to let go (actually a legless lizard - not a snake or a worm)



A belly-up smooth newt that played dead as soon as she picked it up - it would have been dead if sh'd left it as it was in the path of a mower


----------



## JoesMum

<Insert deity of choice> I hate using the browser version on my phone!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Photos from daughter's current field - near Brighton
> 
> A common lizard
> View attachment 219423
> 
> 
> A slow worm that didn't want to let go (actually a legless lizard - not a snake or a worm)
> View attachment 219424
> 
> 
> A belly-up smooth newt that played dead as soon as she picked it up - it would have been dead if sh'd left it as it was in the path of a mower
> View attachment 219425



I love these creatures. 
Every time I see a slow worm I have to pick it up and have a look at that beautiful animal and then relaese it again in the wild.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR.
Hope you are all well on this wet, cloudy and foggy wednesday morning ( the weather here ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. And the annoying thing is the web version keeps telling me I should be using the app! Grrr!


Good morning, Linda. 
How irritating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Photos from daughter's current field - near Brighton
> 
> A common lizard
> View attachment 219423
> 
> 
> A slow worm that didn't want to let go (actually a legless lizard - not a snake or a worm)
> View attachment 219424
> 
> 
> A belly-up smooth newt that played dead as soon as she picked it up - it would have been dead if sh'd left it as it was in the path of a mower
> View attachment 219425


How lovely. 
I used to keep slow worms as a child, splendid creatures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> Hope you are all well on this wet, cloudy and foggy wednesday morning ( the weather here ).


Good morning, Sabine. 
Blue skies as usual here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates.
Time to tidy the house today after the festivities, students return tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How lovely.
> I used to keep slow worms as a child, splendid creatures.



Hi Adam, have you kept them in a terrarium ? Do they overlive ? I have heard that they can`t be kept in captivity.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Sabine.
> Blue skies as usual here.



Can you send some blue sky and warmth to me please ? I need it so much. 
Otherwise I have to crawl in the enclosure of my torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam, have you kept them in a terrarium ? Do they overlive ? I have heard that they can`t be kept in captivity.


I kept them for several years in a terrarium full of moss substrate and fed them on tiny white slugs. They seemed to do fine. I released them into the wild when I went away to study.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Can you send some blue sky and warmth to me please ? I need it so much.
> Otherwise I have to crawl in the enclosure of my torts.


I thought Gillian was sending you nice weather ?
Or are you being greedy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought Gillian was sending you nice weather ?
> Or are you being greedy.



This year I am really greedy with* any warm weathe*r I can get, but unfortunately the warmth of Gillian never arrived here.
So I want yours !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This year I am really greedy with* any warm weathe*r I can get, but unfortunately the warmth of Gillian never arrived here.
> So I want yours !!!!!


Okay. 
i've got to go to the post office to find out where my Amazon stuff is, so i'll post some then.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> i've got to go to the post office to find out where my Amazon stuff is, so i'll post some then.



Please send a big package ! I really would appreciate it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Please send a big package ! I really would appreciate it !


As big as the donkey will carry.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> This year I am really greedy with* any warm weathe*r I can get, but unfortunately the warmth of Gillian never arrived here.
> So I want yours !!!!!


I would send you some of ours, but it will probably rain in a minute despite the forecast. I have been enjoying the warmth and sunshine in the meantime


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon campers  how r u all good I'm wanting opinions I'm making a friend a picture as a little gift for giving me the pond liner to line clydes box she is a toroise owner her self so I'm making her a little surprise gift this is by no means the finished artical just designs to see which colour is the best so opinions please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 219427
> 
> 
> I would send you some of ours, but it will probably rain in a minute despite the forecast. I have been enjoying the warmth and sunshine in the meantime


Not bad for this time of year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon campers  how r u all good I'm wanting opinions I'm making a friend a picture as a little gift for giving me the pond liner to line clydes box she is a toroise owner her self so I'm making her a little surprise gift this is by no means the finished artical just designs to see which colour is the best so opinions please


Sweet.
Good afternoon, Laura. 
I prefer the cream letters.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon campers  how r u all good I'm wanting opinions I'm making a friend a picture as a little gift for giving me the pond liner to line clydes box she is a toroise owner her self so I'm making her a little surprise gift this is by no means the finished artical just designs to see which colour is the best so opinions please


I prefer the cream too

I also spotted a possible mistake with the spelling. It's HEAVEN for thing up in the sky with angels. If it's a name, I might be wrong!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I prefer the cream too
> 
> I also spotted a possible mistake with the spelling. It's HEAVEN for thing up in the sky with angels. If it's a name, I might be wrong!


Thank u I'm only spelling the torts name how she spelt them to me wen I asked her so i better ask her again to be sure  thank u for ur help I like the cream myself but wen it's a gift I like to no others help xx


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sweet.
> Good afternoon, Laura.
> I prefer the cream letters.


Afternoon adam thank u for ur help I like the cream myself but just getting opinions


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> <Insert deity of choice> I hate using the browser version on my phone!


Now I know it's not just my phone. And, like you said, I didn't even have to update my iOS...


----------



## Kristoff

@Grandpa Turtle 144 - Whenever you're back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 219432
> 
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 - Whenever you're back


Yes, he'll like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Normally, when I first turn on the computer in the a.m. and click on "new posts" there are two, sometimes three *pages* of them. Since all this I phone problem, the last couple days, when I click on "new posts" only about 8 or 9 actual posts come up. I've emailed to Josh to let him know that it is really affecting the Forum's members.

He has quite a few deadlines he's working on right now - tomorrow is supposed to start the voting, so he's got to get the poll thread up, and there's a problem with all his forums on the admin side that he's working on. I'm sure he'll fix this Iphone problem as soon as he can. He's as dedicated to the forum as we all are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Normally, when I first turn on the computer in the a.m. and click on "new posts" there are two, sometimes three *pages* of them. Since all this I phone problem, the last couple days, when I click on "new posts" only about 8 or 9 actual posts come up. I've emailed to Josh to let him know that it is really affecting the Forum's members.
> 
> He has quite a few deadlines he's working on right now - tomorrow is supposed to start the voting, so he's got to get the poll thread up, and there's a problem with all his forums on the admin side that he's working on. I'm sure he'll fix this Iphone problem as soon as he can. He's as dedicated to the forum as we all are.


Good morning, Yvonne. 
I have also noticed these past few days that the number of members actually logged on at any given time is the lowest i have ever seen it. 
Must be connected.


----------



## Moozillion

GOSH!!! WHAT in the world is the matter with TFO????
I've been unable to login or even VIEW posts for the past 2 days. 
Today it didn't recognize me, and made me login twice...(indignant snort)


----------



## Moozillion

I even went over and peeked in at Gecko Talk to see if TFO had crashed and we were all over there...


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Normally, when I first turn on the computer in the a.m. and click on "new posts" there are two, sometimes three *pages* of them. Since all this I phone problem, the last couple days, when I click on "new posts" only about 8 or 9 actual posts come up. I've emailed to Josh to let him know that it is really affecting the Forum's members.
> 
> He has quite a few deadlines he's working on right now - tomorrow is supposed to start the voting, so he's got to get the poll thread up, and there's a problem with all his forums on the admin side that he's working on. I'm sure he'll fix this Iphone problem as soon as he can. He's as dedicated to the forum as we all are.


Well, If we can't even login, the poll thread seems kind of pointless...just saying'.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Photos from daughter's current field - near Brighton
> 
> A common lizard
> View attachment 219423
> 
> 
> A slow worm that didn't want to let go (actually a legless lizard - not a snake or a worm)
> View attachment 219424
> 
> 
> A belly-up smooth newt that played dead as soon as she picked it up - it would have been dead if sh'd left it as it was in the path of a mower
> View attachment 219425


They are ALL wonderful!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon campers  how r u all good I'm wanting opinions I'm making a friend a picture as a little gift for giving me the pond liner to line clydes box she is a toroise owner her self so I'm making her a little surprise gift this is by no means the finished artical just designs to see which colour is the best so opinions please


I vote for the CREAM color! What a lovely thing to do!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOSH!!! WHAT in the world is the matter with TFO????
> I've been unable to login or even VIEW posts for the past 2 days.
> Today it didn't recognize me, and made me login twice...(indignant snort)


Yes, I had a spot of bother yesterday, come to think about it. 
More than just the App ?
Nice to see you back, Bea.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm on a regular computer and a Kindle, and I had to log in on both of them. All I know is that Josh is working on the Admin side of things. He hasn't started yet on the Iphone problem.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Normally, when I first turn on the computer in the a.m. and click on "new posts" there are two, sometimes three *pages* of them. Since all this I phone problem, the last couple days, when I click on "new posts" only about 8 or 9 actual posts come up. I've emailed to Josh to let him know that it is really affecting the Forum's members.
> 
> He has quite a few deadlines he's working on right now - tomorrow is supposed to start the voting, so he's got to get the poll thread up, and there's a problem with all his forums on the admin side that he's working on. I'm sure he'll fix this Iphone problem as soon as he can. He's as dedicated to the forum as we all are.


I can't even get the android app to work on my tablet now. I am reliant on wifi for my tablet whereas my phone has data all the time. However, the screen of the phone is too small for the website for more mature people like me whose eyesight isn't as good as it was.

If TFO is to survive it needs the apps; people don't even buy computers these days. They don't have a phone line at home. Their iphone or android phone is their life.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Well, If we can't even login, the poll thread seems kind of pointless...just saying'.


What poll thread Bea?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What poll thread Bea?


I think she means the Calendar Competition.


----------



## Laura1412

Moozillion said:


> I vote for the CREAM color! What a lovely thing to do!!!!


Thank u @Moozillion much appreciate the help I think it's only right was good over to give the liner hope ur ok


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As big as the donkey will carry.



Take a strong donkey please !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 219427
> 
> 
> I would send you some of ours, but it will probably rain in a minute despite the forecast. I have been enjoying the warmth and sunshine in the meantime



Enjoy it. I am not envy. 
But when you got too much of the warm, nice weather, please share it with me. That would make me happy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I can't even get the android app to work on my tablet now. I am reliant on wifi for my tablet whereas my phone has data all the time. However, the screen of the phone is too small for the website for more mature people like me whose eyesight isn't as good as it was.
> 
> If TFO is to survive it needs the apps; people don't even buy computers these days. They don't have a phone line at home. Their iphone or android phone is their life.



Hmmm..... I am such a "dinosaur" with no iphone and no apps.
I only use a PC or Laptop.
*And I am very happy how things are !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm..... I am such a "dinosaur" with no iphone and no apps.
> I only use a PC or Laptop.
> *And I am very happy how things are !*


i'm generally happy with my laptop, too. 
wifey's phoney-thing drives me nuts. 
it's what you're used to, I guess.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm generally happy with my laptop, too.
> wifey's phoney-thing drives me nuts.
> it's what you're used to, I guess.



The screen on an iphone is too small for my old eyes. I need a big screen and a comfortable chair or sofa and my laptop or tower PC.
I would never use an iphone for surfing the I-Net. That would really drive me nuts, you`re right Adam.

By the way: Good evening !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The screen on an iphone is too small for my old eyes. I need a big screen and a comfortable chair or sofa and my laptop or tower PC.
> I would never use an iphone for surfing the I-Net. That would really drive me nuts, you`re right Adam.
> 
> By the way: Good evening !


Good evening! 
Comfortable chair, sofa, bed, armadillo, I'm not too fussy.


----------



## Bee62

I just have added some details to my adress.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening!
> Comfortable chair, sofa, bed, armadillo, I'm not too fussy.



Me too, but it should be comfortable !


----------



## Bee62

SSSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuppppper time !
See you all later.... 
Yummy Pizza, handmade is waiting for me !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuppppper time !
> See you all later....
> Yummy Pizza, handmade is waiting for me !


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy.


----------



## JoesMum

I think it's pretty obvious now how important the apps are to the survival of TFO. Without them, the forum has withered and will rapidly turn into the activity levels of gecko talk.

I guess it's a cost benefit analysis for Josh. Is the continued survival of the forum, and income he gets from it going forward, worth his expenditure? Maybe he had already done the Maths. I can't believe he didn't know what proportion of the traffic was via the apps - Google Analytics is free and tells you this. He certainly got warned by plenty of people a long time ago that the app's days were numbered. If it's too hard to use, people won't bother. The community will split up and go elsewhere


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy.



I have ! Now I am feed up and satiesfied.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think it's pretty obvious now how important the apps are to the survival of TFO. Without them, the forum has withered and will rapidly turn into the activity levels of gecko talk.
> 
> I guess it's a cost benefit analysis for Josh. Is the continued survival of the forum, and income he gets from it going forward, worth his expenditure? Maybe he had already done the Maths. I can't believe he didn't know what proportion of the traffic was via the apps - Google Analytics is free and tells you this. He certainly got warned by plenty of people a long time ago that the app's days were numbered. If it's too hard to use, people won't bother. The community will split up and go elsewhere


Let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have ! Now I am feed up and satiesfied.


Good, wifey is currently preparing my nosh.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, wifey is currently preparing my nosh.



Cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cheese ?


Not sure yet, but she looks hot, so cooked cheese, maybe.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuppppper time !
> See you all later....
> Yummy Pizza, handmade is waiting for me !


I love pizza! We can't buy good pizza around us so if I want it, I have to make it, but it is too much work. The best pizza is in the Eastern US. Californians don't make it right.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> The screen on an iphone is too small for my old eyes. I need a big screen and a comfortable chair or sofa and my laptop or tower PC.
> I would never use an iphone for surfing the I-Net. That would really drive me nuts, you`re right Adam.
> 
> By the way: Good evening !


I can't use the forum on my phone either. If I can't use my desktop, I'm not on. I can't type well on those small screens, and it is too hard to see anyway.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR.
> Hope you are all well on this wet, cloudy and foggy wednesday morning ( the weather here ).


Good morning, Sabine. 

Temperature is beginning to drop here.  It's warm, but not hot any more.  Temperature reached a maximum of 34 degrees Celcius yesterday. It gets chilly and at times cold during the night.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> I can't use the forum on my phone either. If I can't use my desktop, I'm not on. I can't type well on those small screens, and it is too hard to see anyway.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Sabine.
> Blue skies as usual here.


Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Lucky you: still warm/hot in Fes?

Here, there's been a sudden drop in temperature...............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Can you send some blue sky and warmth to me please ? I need it so much.
> Otherwise I have to crawl in the enclosure of my torts.


I need some too, Sabine.   Do you mind if Adam @Tidgy's Dad divides them into two?


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> GOSH!!! WHAT in the world is the matter with TFO????
> I've been unable to login or even VIEW posts for the past 2 days.
> Today it didn't recognize me, and made me login twice...(indignant snort)


Hi Bea hope you are fine.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Enjoy it. I am not envy.
> But when you got too much of the warm, nice weather, please share it with me. That would make me happy.


Don't forget me please, Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, wifey is currently preparing my nosh.


I wonde rwhat .


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR​


----------



## Big Charlie

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Lucky you: still warm/hot in Fes?
> 
> Here, there's been a sudden drop in temperature...............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


We cooled down last week. Charlie spent a couple of nights in his heated night box. It is back in the 90s now and he is sleeping outside in his summer house.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. There's been a lot of rain overnight but the sun is out now. I am going up to London later to see a production of Jane Eyre at the National Theatre... which is vety easy to get to by train from here. Its run is only 3 weeks and there's no way JoesDad will be interested in going in the few days when he's back. As it's one of my favourite books, precursor of every soap opera going , I just decided to go on my own


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Lucky you: still warm/hot in Fes?
> 
> Here, there's been a sudden drop in temperature...............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


Good morning, Gillian and Oli. 
Still nice and warm here, but not as hot as it was.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I need some too, Sabine.   Do you mind if Adam @Tidgy's Dad divides them into two?


I will send you a donkey load each.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonde rwhat .


Twas sausages, potatoes and lots of yummy veggies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. There's been a lot of rain overnight but the sun is out now. I am going up to London later to see a production of Jane Eyre at the National Theatre... which is vety easy to get to by train from here. Its run is only 3 weeks and there's no way JoesDad will be interested in going in the few days when he's back. As it's one of my favourite books, precursor of every soap opera going , I just decided to go on my own


A great book, though I've never seen the stageplay..
Have fun. .


----------



## JoesMum

I'm on the train. I took this photo of Tonbridge School's main entrance as I walked to the station. 

It's one of the oldest, and poshest, private boarding schools in the country; founded in 1553. Boys only aged 13-19. It costs thousands of pounds to study there. They have lots of foreign students. The grounds are vast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm on the train. I took this photo of Tonbridge School's main entrance as I walked to the station.
> 
> It's one of the oldest, and poshest, private boarding schools in the country; founded in 1553. Boys only aged 13-19. It costs thousands of pounds to study there. They have lots of foreign students. The grounds are vast!
> View attachment 219479


It actually looks quite intimidating ! ! 
As it should.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> I need some too, Sabine.   Do you mind if Adam @Tidgy's Dad divides them into two?



Hello Gillian, I don`t mind when he does ( divide ).


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> We cooled down last week. Charlie spent a couple of nights in his heated night box. It is back in the 90s now and he is sleeping outside in his summer house.



Does he choose by himself where he wants to sleep, or have you decide for him what is best ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian, I don`t mind when he does ( divide ).


Thanks a lot Sabine, and good afternoon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian and Oli.
> Still nice and warm here, but not as hot as it was.


Good afternoon Adam. Hope you're all well back there.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will send you a donkey load each.


Thanks Adam.  Though I have a feeling I'll need more than that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas sausages, potatoes and lots of yummy veggies.


Glad to know it was "YUMMY." I had............

CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam.  Though I have a feeling I'll need more than that.


Donkeys are expensive, Gillian. 
And by the time it gets there it will be summer again.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Donkeys are expensive, Gillian.
> And by the time it gets there it will be summer again.


Donkeys aren't all _that _slow, are they?  Slow as a tort?


----------



## Gillian M

Adam, @Tidgy's Dad , look at this donkey, "flying!"  Told you, they're not that slow. Therefore it'll be COLD, FREEZING COLD here when he arrives.

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Donkeys aren't all _that _slow, are they?  Slow as a tort?


Not quite. 
And not as stubborn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, @Tidgy's Dad , look at this donkey, "flying!"  Told you, they're not that slow. Therefore it'll be COLD, FREEZING COLD here when he arrives.
> 
> View attachment 219483​


Gives him a rest, I suppose, poor thing.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite.
> And not as stubborn.


One thing I am sure of: they are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *STUBBORN*.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gives him a rest, I suppose, poor thing.


I won't!  I need the warmth, believe me. I do not want to freeze to death.  Please don't forget that torts are cold-blooded and need warm, if not hot weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I won't!  I need the warmth, believe me. I do not want to freeze to death.  Please don't forget that torts are cold-blooded and need warm, if not hot weather.


Okay, i'll whip him into shape.
And send two to share the load.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> Does he choose by himself where he wants to sleep, or have you decide for him what is best ?


He chooses himself. He doesn't always make the right choice but he is too heavy to move. Once winter really starts, he will get into the pattern of using his nightbox every night.


----------



## Laura1412

Afternoon folks more opinions wanted on my trial pic lol do u think black frame or white frame there again by no means finished but a bit more done to try


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon folks more opinions wanted on my trial pic lol do u think black frame or white frame there again by no means finished but a bit more done to try


Good afternoon, Laura.
Personally, I prefer the white frame.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Personally, I prefer the white frame.


Thank u Adam it's so difficult coz my normal ones I do are so much easier but as this is tort based it making it difficult


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Adam it's so difficult coz my normal ones I do are so much easier but as this is tort based it making it difficult


Looking good so far!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking good so far!


I hope u think so she calls them her kids lol,it's a slow job as I do all the flowers and butterfly's etc by hand then cut them out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I hope u think so she calls them her kids lol,it's a slow job as I do all the flowers and butterfly's etc by hand then cut them out


But hopefully worth the end result.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But hopefully worth the end result.


I hope so


----------



## Big Charlie

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon folks more opinions wanted on my trial pic lol do u think black frame or white frame there again by no means finished but a bit more done to try


Black. The white clashes with the cream colored tiles.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Donkeys are expensive, Gillian.
> And by the time it gets there it will be summer again.



Good evening Adam, you should not send a donkey, only the warmth and good weather he could carry. We have enough donkeys in Germany. Ones with 4 legs and ones with two legs....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Donkeys aren't all _that _slow, are they?  Slow as a tort?



Good evening Gillian, have you never watched a donkey ? They are not slow and they are not stubborn. They are careful. When something scares them, they stand still and wait. Not like a horse that would ran away in panic. Donkeys are nice and have their own charakter.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam, @Tidgy's Dad , look at this donkey, "flying!"  Told you, they're not that slow. Therefore it'll be COLD, FREEZING COLD here when he arrives.
> 
> View attachment 219483​



Oh my god, the poor donkey !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Personally, I prefer the white frame.



Good evening Laura,
when you ask 4 people you will get 5 opinions.... at least


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, you should not send a donkey, only the warmth and good weather he could carry. We have enough donkeys in Germany. Ones with 4 legs and ones with two legs....


Good evening, Sabine. 
The good weather won't listen to me, it wants to stay here, unless I parcel it up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura,
> when you ask 4 people you will get 5 opinions.... at least


Green !


----------



## Yvonne G

Black


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon folks more opinions wanted on my trial pic lol do u think black frame or white frame there again by no means finished but a bit more done to try
> 
> View attachment 219487
> View attachment 219488


I like the white Laura. It's calming and rather peaceful


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian, have you never watched a donkey ? They are not slow and they are not stubborn. They are careful. When something scares them, they stand still and wait. Not like a horse that would ran away in panic. Donkeys are nice and have their own charakter.


Good evening Sabine. 

I have seen donkeys but have not watched them. Jordan is full of them, particularly in the villages.


----------



## Laura1412

Big Charlie said:


> Black. The white clashes with the cream colored tiles.


Thanks


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I like the white Laura. It's calming and rather peaceful


Thanks Linda


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, i'll whip him into shape.
> And send two to share the load.


Good evening, Adam. 

Thanks. I'll inform you as soon as I receive my share.


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> Black


Thanks Yvonne


----------



## Moozillion

Well, this is odd. I have NOT downloaded the new iPhone operating system that is causing people so much trouble, but I CANNNOT log onto the forum on my cell phone! 
I can only log on to the forum with my laptop computer, which is always at home. I most often use my cell phone for TFO unless I'm uploading picture. I hope this means Josh is making changes to accommodate the new operating systems, so that the interruption is only temporary.

So, greetings and hugs to all- I haven't been ignoring you, just not having access to my laptop when I'm out and about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, this is odd. I have NOT downloaded the new iPhone operating system that is causing people so much trouble, but I CANNNOT log onto the forum on my cell phone!
> I can only log on to the forum with my laptop computer, which is always at home. I most often use my cell phone for TFO unless I'm uploading picture. I hope this means Josh is making changes to accommodate the new operating systems, so that the interruption is only temporary.
> 
> So, greetings and hugs to all- I haven't been ignoring you, just not having access to my laptop when I'm out and about.


Josh is working on it all today, apparently.
Hugs and greetings to you, too, Bea


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Josh is working on it all today, apparently.
> Hugs and greetings to you, too, Bea


Good evening Adam.

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> View attachment 219493​


Wasn't me.


----------



## Laura1412

Wen will the pics be uploaded for us to vote for calendar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Wen will the pics be uploaded for us to vote for calendar


Apparently the mods are arranging that while Josh sorts out the app stuff, so maybe tonight if we are lucky.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Apparently the mods are arranging that while Josh sorts out the app stuff, so maybe tonight if we are lucky.


Well it's bed time for this kid  so hopefully something nice wen get up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well it's bed time for this kid  so hopefully something nice wen get up


Night night, sleep well, hopefully all sorted by wake up call.


----------



## BevSmith

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! !*
> @BevSmith
> Hope you have a truly super day.
> Please save me some cake.
> And some of those cheese and pineapple on stick things, too, if possible.


Oh my gosh, how did I miss this?!? Thank you! It was an awesome day! You may need to come quickly - the cheese on a stick is starting to just look like... a stick.


----------



## Yvonne G

Time to Vote:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Time to Vote:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/


Done


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Done


I thought I was first but by the time I voted, there were already a bunch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Oh my gosh, how did I miss this?!? Thank you! It was an awesome day! You may need to come quickly - the cheese on a stick is starting to just look like... a stick.


Booooo !
But glad you had a smashing day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Oh my gosh, how did I miss this?!? Thank you! It was an awesome day! You may need to come quickly - the cheese on a stick is starting to just look like... a stick.


Oh, and mine was a few days after yours. Also great fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Time to Vote:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Thanks, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Time to Vote:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/



Done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> Thanks, Yvonne.


Most of the work was done by Cameron this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Most of the work was done by Cameron this time.


@jaizei 
Thank you very much, Cameron. 
Fewer problems than usual this year, it seems. 
So fa.........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Most of the work was done by Cameron this time.


@jaizei 
Thank you very much, Cameron. 
Fewer problems than usual this year, it seems. 
So far.........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm. 
Edited it and it posted it twice?
Odd.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. It didn't half rain last night. No thunder, but the sound of the rain alone was enough to wake me.

Apparently we have the joys of the tail end of hurricanes Lee and Maria coming over the weekend, so I guess it will only get wetter.

Today's treat for me is a trip to the cinema to see "Victoria and Abdul".

JoesDad will be home a week today... hopefully without the streaming cold he's picked up


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. It didn't half rain last night. No thunder, but the sound of the rain alone was enough to wake me.
> 
> Apparently we have the joys of the tail end of hurricanes Lee and Maria coming over the weekend, so I guess it will only get wetter.
> 
> Today's treat for me is a trip to the cinema to see "Victoria and Abdul".
> 
> JoesDad will be home a week today... hopefully without the streaming cold he's picked up


Good morning, Linda. Can't go wrong with Judi Dench.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Time to Vote:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/


That time of the year. How exciting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. It didn't half rain last night. No thunder, but the sound of the rain alone was enough to wake me.
> 
> Apparently we have the joys of the tail end of hurricanes Lee and Maria coming over the weekend, so I guess it will only get wetter.
> 
> Today's treat for me is a trip to the cinema to see "Victoria and Abdul".
> 
> JoesDad will be home a week today... hopefully without the streaming cold he's picked up


Good morning, Linda.
I finally feel a little better today. Good night's sleep at last. 
Just as well as I have a student in half an hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That time of the year. How exciting!


Good morning, Lena. 
A tad earlier this year.
Very exciting stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning,Roommates! 
Have an amazing day everybody!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena.
> A tad earlier this year.
> Very exciting stuff.


One can hope we'll get our calendars in time for the new year then


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> One can hope we'll get our calendars in time for the new year then


That would be nice.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wasn't me.


Good afternoon, Adam.

It wasn't you, was it?  

I wonder who it was.  I can assure you it was not me. It wasn't Oli either. Could it have bee Wifey? Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, Adam.
> 
> It wasn't you, was it?
> 
> I wonder who it was.  I can assure you it was not me. It wasn't Oli either. Could it have bee Wifey? Tidgy?


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
I've actually quite forgotten what 'it' was.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> I've actually quite forgotten what 'it' was.


----------



## Laura1412

Afternoon what do u all think to the pic good to stick down n alterations


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I really enjoyed Victoria and Abdul. It's really quite funny in parts 

It's big name cast (possibly from a UK point of view) did a good job: Judi Dench, Eddie Izzard is great as the future Edward VII, Tim Piggott-Smith, Michael Gambon and Simon Callow as Puccini!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon what do u all think to the pic good to stick down n alterations


That's really pretty Laura. I am sure she will be very pleased


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon what do u all think to the pic good to stick down n alterations
> 
> View attachment 219511



It's very clever, and quite pretty, but move the large flower a bit so it's not hiding the words.


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> It's very clever, and quite pretty, but move the large flower a bit so it's not hiding the words.


Thank u


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> That's really pretty Laura. I am sure she will be very pleased


Thank u


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon what do u all think to the pic good to stick down n alterations
> 
> View attachment 219511


Excellent job! 
i'd be delighted to receive it as a gift.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I really enjoyed Victoria and Abdul. It's really quite funny in parts
> 
> It's big name cast (possibly from a UK point of view) did a good job: Judi Dench, Eddie Izzard is great as the future Edward VII, Tim Piggott-Smith, Michael Gambon and Simon Callow as Puccini!


Great cast ! 
Glad you had a good time.
Michael Gambon once thanked me for an article i wrote for Doctor Who magazine praising his performance in the episode he was in and he won "Guest Star of the Year" 
wifey worked with Tim Piggott-Smith and he was in a couple of Whos including his first TV job. 
And Simon Callow played his hero Charles Dickens in Doctor Who. Twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

"That'll do it, Mrs wifey, he said, handing her back the paper.
"I don't mind trying it," Mrs wifey said. "But look here, I wouldn't want him getting all tidgy small all over again, Mr Adam."
"He won't, dear lady, he won't," Mr Adam said. "Say it only tonight and tomorrow morning and then see what happens. We might get lucky."
"If it works," Mrs wifey said, touching him softly on the arm, "then you are the cleverest man alive."









Page 47


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great cast !
> Glad you had a good time.
> Michael Gambon once thanked me for an article i wrote for Doctor Who magazine praising his performance in the episode he was in and he won "Guest Star of the Year"
> wifey worked with Tim Piggott-Smith and he was in a couple of Whos including his first TV job.
> And Simon Callow played his hero Charles Dickens in Doctor Who. Twice.


Going purely from the trailer Peter Capaldi is in the new Paddington movie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Going purely from the trailer Peter Capaldi is in the new Paddington movie.


Yes, he's the nasty next door neighbour. He was in the first movie, too. 
It's quite fun.


----------



## Laura1412

T


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent job!
> i'd be delighted to receive it as a gift.


thank u Adam im hoping she like it's now bless her it's just a little thanks for the pond liner


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon what do u all think to the pic good to stick down n alterations
> 
> View attachment 219511


Hi Laura, hope you are well. 

Lovely!  A well-done job.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad you said you had forgotten what is was. Here it is, again:

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad you said you had forgotten what is was. Here it is, again:
> 
> View attachment 219520​


Oh, yeah. 
It may have been me.


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Laura, hope you are well.
> 
> Lovely!  A well-done job.


Thanks gillian hope u r ok


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon what do u all think to the pic good to stick down n alterations
> 
> View attachment 219511



Very nice Laura. I love it.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR and all your lovely members.
Today I got 4 cats from 4 different owners for "holiday" and tomorrow it will be the same- 4 more cats for pension. That means a lot of work to look after these cats, but I like it.
The cats are mostly easier to "handle" as their owners....
Today the weather was fine but tomorrow the rain will be back again. ( so the weatherman said  ).
That was a short report of me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR and all your lovely members.
> Today I got 4 cats from 4 different owners for "holiday" and tomorrow it will be the same- 4 more cats for pension. That means a lot of work to look after these cats, but I like it.
> The cats are mostly easier to "handle" as their owners....
> Today the weather was fine but tomorrow the rain will be back again. ( so the weatherman said  ).
> That was a short report of me.


Good evening, ccl Bee. 
Hope the cats have a nice holiday, i'm sure they will. 
Weather here, good, getting hotter again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i heard from John. 
He is fine, just updated his app and thus can't get into TFO anymore.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, ccl Bee.
> Hope the cats have a nice holiday, i'm sure they will.
> Weather here, good, getting hotter again.



Good evening Adam. 
Cats hate holidays, because they hate to be away from their home. 
Only their owners need holidays. and that`s why cats have to make holidays ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Cats hate holidays, because they hate to be away from their home.
> Only their owners need holidays. and that`s why cats have to make holidays ....


Tidgy gets quite annoyed sometimes when I go on holiday and her routine is broken. 
Other times she seems not to notice.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yeah.
> It may have been me.


Good evening Adam. 

So you're admitting it was you, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, ccl Bee.
> Hope the cats have a nice holiday, i'm sure they will.
> Weather here, good, getting hotter again.


Hotter?  Lucky you! 

Here, temperature is gradually dropping............brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Winter is very near. 

Adam, Oli and I (and probably even @Bee62 ) are all waiting for a few degrees C you had promised to send.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy gets quite annoyed sometimes when I go on holiday and her routine is broken.
> Other times she seems not to notice.


Strange isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M

at Cold Dark Room​


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy gets quite annoyed sometimes when I go on holiday and her routine is broken.
> Other times she seems not to notice.



It is very "evil" to break the routine of a tortoise


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219522
> 
> 
> at Cold Dark Room​



That`s where I want to be: On a nice white sandy beach with warm water, watching the sun go down....


----------



## JSWallace

Hello all, I have missed you all but don't seem able to access the forum via the app anymore. Does anybody know why this would be? I don't want to lose you all..


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I have missed you all but don't seem able to access the forum via the app anymore. Does anybody know why this would be? I don't want to lose you all..



Good evening Jane. I am glad to see you.
It is a problem with the app. After the last upgrade it is no longer compatible with TFO but the admin is working on that problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> So you're admitting it was you, right?


If you like. 
Good evening, Gillian.
The hot weather is coming, be patient.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s where I want to be: On a nice white sandy beach with warm water, watching the sun go down....


It is nicer to be together in a Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I have missed you all but don't seem able to access the forum via the app anymore. Does anybody know why this would be? I don't want to lose you all..


Good evening, Jane. 
Hopefully all be sorted soon, the forums lost more than half its members.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 219519
> 
> 
> Page 47


Watching Esio Trot with Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you like.
> Good evening, Gillian.
> The hot weather is coming, be patient.


Whereabouts is the hot weather now? Please understand me Adam. Oli and I are freezing to death!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Watching Esio Trot with Dustin Hoffman.


With Dustin Hoffman as the lead actor, that is. Not with Dustin Hoffman sitting next to me, unfortunately.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That`s where I want to be: On a nice white sandy beach with warm water, watching the sun go down....


Good evening Sabine.

Am planning to go to.....AQABA by the sea, though I have to wait.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is nicer to be together in a Cold Dark Room.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  What about a WARM Dark Room?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Watching Esio Trot with Dustin Hoffman.


I hadn't even heard of this til recently. 
Won't watch it til I've finished my version.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Whereabouts is the hot weather now? Please understand me Adam. Oli and I are freezing to death!


You exaggerate. it is nearing Matmata, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  What about a WARM Dark Room?


No.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Why not? Give and take please.

Are we to go back to the so-called "negotiations?"


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You exaggerate. it is nearing Matmata, I expect.


I am not exaggerating.  Believe me please: it's getting chilly here.  At night it gets rather cold..........brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why not? Give and take please.
> 
> Are we to go back to the so-called "negotiations?"


No.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Why all these "Nos" today?  Negotiations, I believe may solve any "issues." Don't you?  Please do not say "*NO*" yet again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why all these "Nos" today?  Negotiations, I believe may solve any "issues." Don't you?  Please do not say "*NO*" yet again!


Okay.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hadn't even heard of this til recently.
> Won't watch it til I've finished my version.


In the absence of your version, the mind of anyone with any TFO experience would be screeching. No quarantine? SCREECH! Mixing species (including lovely redfoots)? SCREEEECH! Keeping tortoises in pairs? SCREECH!SCREECH!SCREECH! 
But it's a beautiful movie. At one point, Mr. Hoppy is the luckiest cat on the planet - all those torts! Sigh...


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Very nice Laura. I love it.


Thanks Sabine hope u r ok xx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> In the absence of your version, the mind of anyone with any TFO experience would be screeching. No quarantine? SCREECH! Mixing species (including lovely redfoots)? SCREEEECH! Keeping tortoises in pairs? SCREECH!SCREECH!SCREECH!
> But it's a beautiful movie. At one point, Mr. Hoppy is the luckiest cat on the planet - all those torts! Sigh...


Yeah, but in the book at least he doesn't give a fig for any of them.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is nicer to be together in a Cold Dark Room.



 When you mean so.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Am planning to go to.....AQABA by the sea, though I have to wait.



Can I accompany you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Can I accompany you ?


You may accompany me !
We are going to the Malaga area, Spain from October 20th to the 23rd, John is hopefully coming too.
It would be lovely if you and other Roommates could meet up with us there. 
All welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night, Roommates ! 
Have a good sleep! 
It's the weekend! 
And I'm working.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It's Saturday  I hope everyone has an excellent weekend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's Saturday  I hope everyone has an excellent weekend


Good morning, Linda. 
You, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Lesson in 10 munutes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.


Good afternoon Adam. 

Great to hear ( or rather, read that)......"OKAY!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> Great to hear ( or rather, read that)......"OKAY!"


Okay, thanks.
Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, thanks.
> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Yet another one.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Can I accompany you ?


Good afternoon Sabine. 

Of course you can.  You'd simply love the _*sun *_down there. 

Last year I wanted to take Oli along. However, I was told that pets/animals are banned from public transportation.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's Saturday  I hope everyone has an excellent weekend


Have a nice weekend, Linda.


----------



## JSWallace

Hello all I have managed to get back to the CDR!! Everything looks so different though and I can't see any of your Esio Trot pictures Adam?


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Hello all I have managed to get back to the CDR!! Everything looks so different though and I can't see any of your Esio Trot pictures Adam?


Welcome back!


----------



## JSWallace

I managed to put a picture of me on here though!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello all I have managed to get back to the CDR!! Everything looks so different though and I can't see any of your Esio Trot pictures Adam?


Hi, Jane, welcome back! 
Hmmmmm, do you mean here or in the "Esio Trot" thread?
Or both?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I managed to put a picture of me on here though!!!


Hello, gorgeous ! ! !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Jane, welcome back!
> Hmmmmm, do you mean here or in the "Esio Trot" thread?
> Or both?


Can't see pics here or there!


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> Hello all I have managed to get back to the CDR!! Everything looks so different though and I can't see any of your Esio Trot pictures Adam?



I learned a new (to me ) trick when we were trying to get the voting thread set up. Some of the pictures were sideways or upside down, and after Josh said he fixed them, I still saw them sideways or upside down. I had to clear my browser history. The computer was still pulling up the old thread, the way it was before Josh fixed it, but after I cleared the history, it came up fresh and all the pictures were right. So give that a try. Clear your browser history.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Can't see pics here or there!


Hmmmm. 
How odd, not on any threads?
Another problem! 
Oh, no ! 
And did you get my PM alert?


----------



## JoesMum

Yay! The Android app is updated and fixed. It's blue rather than green, but who cares?!

Unfortunately Apple takes ages to process updates, so it could be a couple of weeks before Apple lets us have the iOS update


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Yay! The Android app is updated and fixed. It's blue rather than green, but who cares?!
> 
> Unfortunately Apple takes ages to process updates, so it could be a couple of weeks before Apple lets us have the iOS update


Hi Linda, it's nice to be back here even if everything does seem very different!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You may accompany me !
> We are going to the Malaga area, Spain from October 20th to the 23rd, John is hopefully coming too.
> It would be lovely if you and other Roommates could meet up with us there.
> All welcome!



Unfortunately I can`t. Too many animals and no animal sitter ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Unfortunately I can`t. Too much animals and no animal sitter ....


We will have a drink in your honour!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sabine.
> 
> Of course you can.  You'd simply love the _*sun *_down there.
> 
> Last year I wanted to take Oli along. However, I was told that pets/animals are banned from public transportation.



Put him in your handbag 
Yes I would love the sun and the warmth there, but I can`t. Too many animals and no animal sitter .....


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I managed to put a picture of me on here though!!!



Great !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We will have a drink in your honour!



Yes, you can.  In my dreams I am there with you.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Put him in your handbag
> Yes I would love the sun and the warmth there, but I can`t. Too many animals and no animal sitter .....


I wish I could! 

Too bad that you cannot come along with me. 

Would you like to come along with Wifey, @Tidgy's Dad ?  You're relatively near.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wish I could!
> 
> Too bad that you cannot come along with me.
> 
> Would you like to come along with Wifey, @Tidgy's Dad ?  You're relatively near.


Tell us when you go, Gillian, and i might.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.

Please don speak about the weather. It is so terrible here. Rain, rain, rain, the whole day long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, you can.  In my dreams I am there with you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> 
> Please don speak about the weather. It is so terrible here. Rain, rain, rain, the whole day long.


Nice cheese we're having for the time of year.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at CDR. 

Has anyone heard from @Pearly ? Have not seen her around from quite some time.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



That`s not funny .... that`s sad....


----------



## Bee62

Out for a while.
Hope to speak you all later again.

Take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tell us when you go, Gillian, and i might.


Sure, I'll let you at CDR know.  Anyone is most welcome! 

Mind you, I cannot move now: it's still far too hot, there.  I'm going to have to wait. Going now would only oblige me to remain inside a hotel room all day long. Once can move only during the night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR.
> 
> Has anyone heard from @Pearly ? Have not seen her around from quite some time.


She's not been about for two weeks. 
Don't know why, just busy I guess, hope she's alright.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice cheese we're having for the time of year.


Enjoy it, Adam and Wifey!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's not been about for two weeks.
> Don't know why, just busy I guess, hope she's alright.


Thanks your answer, Adam.

I do realize that those who work do not have the time we do. However, when they "disappear" without prior notice AND do not show up for long, one tends to worry. Know what I mean? 

I too hope that @Pearly is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your answer, Adam.
> 
> I do realize that those who work do not have the time we do. However, when they "disappear" without prior notice AND do not show up for long, one tends to worry. Know what I mean?
> 
> I too hope that @Pearly is well.


She may be busy after the hurricanes they had in the Texas area.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She may be busy after the hurricanes they had in the Texas area.


True. Let alone work/jobs, the hurricanes are/were another issue.

Hope everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> True. Let alone work/jobs, the hurricanes are/were another issue.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and sound.


I think we've heard from everyone except Greg (Aldabraman) 
We're all starting to get rather worried about him, being at the eye of the storm in Florida.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we've heard from everyone except Greg (Aldabraman)
> We're all starting to get rather worried about him, being at the eye of the storm in Florida.


Hope he's well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think I mentioned that i had a new DVD player. 
When it's on, but not playing it has a 'saver' standby screen that has a coloured oval that bounces around the TV screen and changes colour every time it 'bounces off' the screen margins. 
Tidgy has now been watching this for an hour and a half. She would normally have gone to bed by now.
Late night watching TV, we've all been there.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR.
> 
> Has anyone heard from @Pearly ? Have not seen her around from quite some time.



@Pearly had been online last time at 16. of September.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I mentioned that i had a new DVD player.
> When it's on, but not playing it has a 'saver' standby screen that has a coloured oval that bounces around the TV screen and changes colour every time it 'bounces off' the screen margins.
> Tidgy has now been watching this for an hour and a half. She would normally have gone to bed by now.
> Late night watching TV, we've all been there.


Love it 

I have just finished watching Strictly Come Dancing (exported to the USA as Dancing with the Stars) and have decided that there's nothing else I want to watch. So I shall retire to my room with a book. Not sure which yet, probably JoesDad's Springsteen autobiography


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Love it
> 
> I have just finished watching Strictly Come Dancing (exported to the USA as Dancing with the Stars) and have decided that there's nothing else I want to watch. So I shall retire to my room with a book. Not sure which yet, probably JoesDad's Springsteen autobiography


Yes, I will be reading later, a book of short campfire 'true' ghost stories from the USA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy has finally gone to bed. 
She looked sad that she was going to miss the end of the program though.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has finally gone to bed.
> She looked sad that she was going to miss the end of the program though.



You shoul`nt let her watch TV so late !


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has finally gone to bed.
> She looked sad that she was going to miss the end of the program though.


Spoiled child!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You shoul`nt let her watch TV so late !





Big Charlie said:


> Spoiled child!


I know, I'm a bad tort daddy.


----------



## Moozillion

Good evening, fellow Roomies!  The TFO app still won't work on my iPhone even though I have NOT downloaded the new system that has been causing so much trouble.  So I can only logon when I am at home on my lap top.
Had a very full day: got up early to participate in a river clean-up with the Rotary club. It was quite delightful, really. Most people were out in canoes or kayaks to pick up the trash in the water, but hubby and I, along with Captain John and 2 other members were on his party barge. When the canoes had filled up their trash bags, or when they retrieved an item that was too big or cumbersome to carry easily in their canoe, we uploaded the junk onto the barge. It was a beautiful, clear morning with a breeze! All the participants were happy, hard working and friendly. PLUS I managed to scoop up what I think is wild water lettuce to put in Jacques' tank! 
As soon as I was done there, I dashed off to a friend's house where 5 of us were getting together for a pot luck lunch. We stayed at her house until 4:30! A wonderful time was had by all!!! 

I am now about ready to drop, so will send happy thoughts and hugs to all Roomies.
Doubt I'll be on here much tomorrow- having friends over for football brunch, since our team- the New Orleans Saints- are in London playing one of their games. It'll be 2:30pm London time, but 8:30 am our time when the game starts...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Bea ! 
They seemed to have just about fixed the android app, but not the Apple one. So many people still can't get on. 
Sounds like a terrific day otherwise, and good community spirit, too. 
Enjoy your football party tomorrow, wish I were there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy watched the bouncy thing going around the TV for about two hours tonight. 
I can only watch it for five to ten minutes before i become terribly bored.
I have an attention span less than a tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Good evening, fellow Roomies!  The TFO app still won't work on my iPhone even though I have NOT downloaded the new system that has been causing so much trouble.  So I can only logon when I am at home on my lap top.
> Had a very full day: got up early to participate in a river clean-up with the Rotary club. It was quite delightful, really. Most people were out in canoes or kayaks to pick up the trash in the water, but hubby and I, along with Captain John and 2 other members were on his party barge. When the canoes had filled up their trash bags, or when they retrieved an item that was too big or cumbersome to carry easily in their canoe, we uploaded the junk onto the barge. It was a beautiful, clear morning with a breeze! All the participants were happy, hard working and friendly. PLUS I managed to scoop up what I think is wild water lettuce to put in Jacques' tank!
> As soon as I was done there, I dashed off to a friend's house where 5 of us were getting together for a pot luck lunch. We stayed at her house until 4:30! A wonderful time was had by all!!!
> 
> I am now about ready to drop, so will send happy thoughts and hugs to all Roomies.
> Doubt I'll be on here much tomorrow- having friends over for football brunch, since our team- the New Orleans Saints- are in London playing one of their games. It'll be 2:30pm London time, but 8:30 am our time when the game starts...



Wow Bea, a very busy but beautiful day you`ve had and the next busy day comes tomorrow so it seems. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy watched the bouncy thing going around the TV for about two hours tonight.
> I can only watch it for five to ten minutes before i become terribly bored.
> I have an attention span less than a tortoise.



You know tortoises are s l o w ....... So the Tidge can watch a bouncy ball for hours. 
Splendid tort game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You know tortoises are s l o w ....... So the Tidge can watch a bouncy ball for hours.
> Splendid tort game.


Yes, tort version of a video game I suppose.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, tort version of a video game I suppose.



How are you tonight, Adam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How are you tonight, Adam ?


I'm very well, thanks for asking, just looking at some of my fossils.
And your good self?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very well, thanks for asking, just looking at some of my fossils.
> And you good self?



Yes I am well too. Free days, no work, only me pension cats, but this is easy to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes I am well too. Free days, no work, only me pension cats, but this is easy to do.


Lovely.
If only my donkey load of warm weather and sunshine had arrived it would be perfect!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely.
> If only my donkey load of warm weather and sunshine had arrived it would be perfect!



I`m afraid it will never arrive. The customs will impound your package and consume the warm weather for themselfs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`m afraid it will never arrive. The customs will impound your package and consume the warm weather for themselfs.


The donkey has orders to avoid customs by pretending to be a diplomat.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The donkey has orders to avoid customs by pretending to be a diplomat.



Is this not the same: a donkey and a diplomat ?


----------



## Big Charlie

I was in the process of installing a new plastic strip door on Charlie's night box when he came over to investigate. If he could furrow his brow, he would have. He went inside as if to tell me that it was his house, not mine. I can't work on the door when he is inside. I hope he doesn't have a tantrum and try to rip it down before I get it bolted in.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> I was in the process of installing a new plastic strip door on Charlie's night box when he came over to investigate. If he could furrow his brow, he would have. He went inside as if to tell me that it was his house, not mine. I can't work on the door when he is inside. I hope he doesn't have a tantrum and try to rip it down before I get it bolted in.



He has personality ! 
Sulcatas are territorial tortoises ....  It seems he wants to remind you in this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I was in the process of installing a new plastic strip door on Charlie's night box when he came over to investigate. If he could furrow his brow, he would have. He went inside as if to tell me that it was his house, not mine. I can't work on the door when he is inside. I hope he doesn't have a tantrum and try to rip it down before I get it bolted in.


"Get off my land !"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is this not the same: a donkey and a diplomat ?


In this case, hopefully.


----------



## Bee62

It is time for me to say "Nighty night".
Hope to speak all tomorrow again. Stay safe and sound in your dark, cold corners here at CDR.
Good night !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is time for me to say "Nighty night".
> Hope to speak all tomorrow again. Stay safe and sound in your dark, cold corners here at CDR.
> Good night !


Nos da, Sabine. 
Sleep well, mind the jellybugs don't bite. 
Night night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Have a super Sunday! 
Fifteen minutes until my first lesson of the day !


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Have a super Sunday!
> Fifteen minutes until my first lesson of the day !


Morning all. I am being very lazy this morning, weather too rubbish for much else!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm taking a break on my journey north to see Mum for a few days... and also my sister's new house 

The weather is grey and/or wet but at least the roads are clear so far.

@Moozillion Josh had to break the iOS app for all users so he could fix it permanently. To cut a long story short to fix the problem, he had to move to a more secure way of us using the site and when he did this it broke both the Android and iOS apps. Things move quicker with Google than with Apple, so the updated app became available yesterday on Android. Apple says it will take up to12 days for the updated app to become available on iTunes


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm taking a break on my journey north to see Mum for a few days... and also my sister's new house
> 
> The weather is grey and/or wet but at least the roads are clear so far.
> 
> @Moozillion Josh had to break the iOS app for all users so he could fix it permanently. To cut a long story short to fix the problem, he had to move to a more secure way of us using the site and when he did this it broke both the Android and iOS apps. Things move quicker with Google than with Apple, so the updated app became available yesterday on Android. Apple says it will take up to12 days for the updated app to become available on iTunes


How far north are you going Linda?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning all. I am being very lazy this morning, weather too rubbish for much else!


Good morning,Jane.
Busy day for me, just finished first lesson, second in 45 mins time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm taking a break on my journey north to see Mum for a few days... and also my sister's new house
> 
> The weather is grey and/or wet but at least the roads are clear so far.
> 
> @Moozillion Josh had to break the iOS app for all users so he could fix it permanently. To cut a long story short to fix the problem, he had to move to a more secure way of us using the site and when he did this it broke both the Android and iOS apps. Things move quicker with Google than with Apple, so the updated app became available yesterday on Android. Apple says it will take up to12 days for the updated app to become available on iTunes


Good morning, Linda. 
Be careful as you go, safe journey.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Roomies!
Our area has very broad internet outage today! I am only able to get on here using my cellphone hotspot. I still say technology isn't science at all: it's MAGIC!!!!!  Not see you all later!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Our area has very broad internet outage today! I am only able to get on here using my cellphone hotspot. I still say technology isn't science at all: it's MAGIC!!!!!  Not see you all later!!!!


Good morning, Mooz.
Oh, dear, this technology can be quite bothersome can't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A third and final lesson for the day in 10 minutes time. 
And a travel agent chappy has sent me some stuff he wants me to write up for him. 
Golly, not today, i won't.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> @Pearly had been online last time at 16. of September.


Good afternoon Sabine.  (It's almost evening here, with the day getting shorter and shorter). 

Thanks the information. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mooz.
> Oh, dear, this technology can be quite bothersome can't it?


Good afternoon Adam. Hope you're all well back there.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very well, thanks for asking, just looking at some of my fossils.
> And your good self?


Glad to know that you're well. 

Hope Wifey and Tidgy are fine as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely.
> If only my donkey load of warm weather and sunshine had arrived it would be perfect!


*Please* remember to send me my share of *SUNSHINE*, Adam.  It's getting chilly, cold, cloudy, you name it.......brrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The donkey has orders to avoid customs by pretending to be a diplomat.


A diplomat??


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Hope you're all well back there.


Tired, six hours teaching and a bit of other stuff today, not used to it. 
But two days off now ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> *Please* remember to send me my share of *SUNSHINE*, Adam.  It's getting chilly, cold, cloudy, you name it.......brrrrrr.


It's on the way, Gillian! 
Hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A diplomat??


Diplomatic immunity, so they won't check the baggage.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Diplomatic immunity, so they won't check the baggage.


In that case, OK.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's on the way, Gillian!
> Hope you and Oli are well.


So far so good, thanks Adam. 

Oli has been extremely inactive -don't know why.  Could it be the sudden drop in temperature?  I wonder. Mind you,it isn't yet that cold. 

Am waiting for the degrees C. How long will they take to get here?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tired, six hours teaching and a bit of other stuff today, not used to it.
> But two days off now ! ! !


Take a rest, Adam.  Six hours!! 

Good to knw you have two days off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, thanks Adam.
> 
> Oli has been extremely inactive -don't know why.  Could it be the sudden drop in temperature?  I wonder. Mind you,it isn't yet that cold.
> 
> Am waiting for the degrees C. How long will they take to get here?


Oli is probably planning to hibernate. 
If you don't want this, and I'm aware you haven't before, then up the temps by a few degrees, make sure he has lighting for 12 to 14 hours a day and offer him plenty of tasty morsels, he should snap out of it in a week or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Take a rest, Adam.  Six hours!!
> 
> Good to knw you have two days off.


I am supposed to be retired. 
The donkey should be with you within a few months, but it is Moroccan, so will almost certainly be late.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oli is probably planning to hibernate.
> If you don't want this, and I'm aware you haven't before, then up the temps by a few degrees, make sure he has lighting for 12 to 14 hours a day and offer him plenty of tasty morsels, he should snap out of it in a week or two.


Thanks a lot the advise, Adam. 

Oli does not normally hibernate: he only did the first Winter after I adopted him. 

If that's the case I need *MORE* degrees C! How about taking some of @Bee62 share? May I Sabine?  I do not want Oli to hibernate.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am supposed to be retired.
> The donkey should be with you within a few months, but it is Moroccan, so will almost certainly be late.


A few months?! By the time he gets here, it'll be Summer again. Won't need any more warmth by then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> A few months?! By the time he gets here, it'll be Summer again. Won't need any more warmth by then.


Oh, I never thought of that.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> How far north are you going Linda?


I'm up in Buxton. 

We're spending the next couple of days helping my sister unpack. She's in Eyam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've been to Buxton but not Eyam
Eyam surprised by this as i know the area quite well.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been to Buxton but not Eyam
> Eyam surprised by this as i know the area quite well.


Eyam (pronounced Eem) is(was) the "plague village"

More about it's history here
http://www.eyamplaguevillage.co.uk/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Eyam (pronounced Eem) is(was) the "plague village"
> 
> More about it's history here
> http://www.eyamplaguevillage.co.uk/


I know of the place and it's story but never went for some reason. 
Perhaps I was scared of getting the plague!


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219579
> 
> 
> everyone at CDR ​


Hello Gillian. That's a scary sort of picture!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I'm up in Buxton.
> 
> We're spending the next couple of days helping my sister unpack. She's in Eyam


Oh lucky sister, I really like Eyam.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Eyam (pronounced Eem) is(was) the "plague village"
> 
> More about it's history here
> http://www.eyamplaguevillage.co.uk/


There is definite atmosphere to the place I always think


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Oh lucky sister, I really like Eyam.


Sister lives in a rather ordinary modern house. Not in the old bit, but it's not exactly far


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone! Really been having some trouble getting on here because even through I did not update my iPhone, the app no longer works at all_. _Unfortunately the website does not load correctly on my phone and I don't always have the time to stay on the computer. So, I fear that until/if we get the app fixed, I won't be on as much anymore. I will try though and will certainly vote in the calendar. I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Really been having some trouble getting on here because even through I did not update my iPhone, the app no longer works at all_. _Unfortunately the website does not load correctly on my phone and I don't always have the time to stay on the computer. So, I fear that until/if we get the app fixed, I won't be on as much anymore. I will try though and will certainly vote in the calendar. I hope everyone is well!


Hi, Michelle, so glad to hear from you! 
These pesky apps! The android app should be fixed by now, it just looks different, the iOS one is going to take a bit of time. 
Hope you are well and they get these problems fixed forthwith so you can rejoin us properly again. 
In the meantime, please take care of yourself!


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Really been having some trouble getting on here because even through I did not update my iPhone, the app no longer works at all_. _Unfortunately the website does not load correctly on my phone and I don't always have the time to stay on the computer. So, I fear that until/if we get the app fixed, I won't be on as much anymore. I will try though and will certainly vote in the calendar. I hope everyone is well!


Hi Michelle 

As Adam said, the iOS app is going to be out of action for at least another week. Josh had to implement some changes which broke the old app completely so that he could get a new app in place. Unfortunately Apple is very slow to release updates after they've been submitted so we are now waiting for Apple ... and will have to updare the App when Apple get round to releasing it.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks a lot the advise, Adam.
> 
> Oli does not normally hibernate: he only did the first Winter after I adopted him.
> 
> If that's the case I need *MORE* degrees C! How about taking some of @Bee62 share? May I Sabine?  I do not want Oli to hibernate.



Hello Gillian, my warmth hasn`t not arrived until now. Turn the lights and heat lamp for Oli on and he will forget that he wants to hibernate.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's a bit brighter today. We're off to do some unpacking at my sister's shortly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's a bit brighter today. We're off to do some unpacking at my sister's shortly


Good morning, Linda! 
Have a fun time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates, my Amazon parcel with my birthday pressies finally arrived! 
Oh, well, it saves me the trip to the post office I was going to make today and at least it's here, i can go and buy a potato instead.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates, my Amazon parcel with my birthday pressies finally arrived!
> Oh, well, it saves me the trip to the post office I was going to make today and at least it's here, i can go and buy a potato instead.



Good morning Adam.
What have you received from Amazon when I may ask ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam.
> What have you received from Amazon when I may ask ?


Lots of DVDs and a book, my pressies from wifey. 
Good morning, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of DVDs and a book, my pressies from wifey.
> Good morning, Sabine.



That sounds good. When I receive Amazon parcels they content mostly something for the torts.
What a book was the gift of wifey ?


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

I missed you several days. Are you o.k. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good. When I receive Amazon parcels they content mostly something for the torts.
> What a book was the gift of wifey ?


One of the adult Ladybird books; "How it works : The Grandparent."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> I missed you several days. Are you o.k. ?


His app is still down and he is not responding to my e-mails.
I am a bit worried.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of the adult Ladybird books; "How it works : The Grandparent."



Ahh, I looked it up on Amazon. From this book series there are many various titles and themes available. Does one exist about cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ahh, I looked it up on Amazon. From this book series there are many various titles and themes available. Does one exist about cheese ?


Not yet. 
Perhaps I should write one.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> His app is still down and he is not responding to my e-mails.
> I am a bit worried.



That worry me too, because he does not answer your emails.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet.
> Perhaps I should write one.



Probably


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That worry me too, because he does not answer your emails.


Yes, and we need to arrange details for Spain. 
I will ring him today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, and we need to arrange details for Spain.
> I will ring him today or tomorrow.



A good plan. If you speak to him on the phone please send greetings from me and tell him that we miss him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A good plan. If you speak to him on the phone please send greetings from me and tell him that we miss him.


I shall, but my Scottish is limited, I'll do my best.


----------



## Bee62

I still want to leave a commentar on your last Esio Trot:
Mrs. Wifey is a little bit simple-minded ! At first she wants that her tortoise grows and when it has grown she wants the tort getting smaller again.
Silly Mrs. Wifey !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall, but my Scottish is limited, I'll do my best.



Is Scottish so different from English?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I still want to leave a commentar on your last Esio Trot:
> Mrs. Wifey is a little bit simple-minded ! At first she wants that her tortoise grows and when it has grown she wants the tort getting smaller again.
> Silly Mrs. Wifey !


I think Mrs wifey in the book is an absolute idiot, she can't see when her tortoise is swapped? And Mr Adam (Hoppy in the book) is a scheming, manipulative twit who cares not a jot for tortoises and abandons poor Alfie.  Great book, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is Scottish so different from English?


Just kidding. 
Not really, just the accent can be difficult, I had no trouble at all understanding John last time we met up.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Mrs wifey in the book is an absolute idiot, she can't see when her tortoise is swapped? And Mr Adam (Hoppy in the book) is a scheming, manipulative twit who cares not a jot for tortoises and abandons poor Alfie.  Great book, though.



Hahaha.....
I did not want to say so clearly


----------



## Bee62

I am out for a while. Want to soak my torts, drink a coffee and watch the pooring rain outside.... !
In the evening I have a VET appointement with my 18 year old cat. Ha has bad teeth and cannot eat well. I hope he is strong enough that the bad teeth can be removed in a little op with sedation.
See you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am out for a while. Want to soak my torts, drink a coffee and watch the pooring rain outside.... !
> In the evening I have a VET appointement with my 18 year old cat. Ha has bad teeth and cannot eat well. I hope he is strong enough that the bad teeth can be removed in a little op with sedation.
> See you later.


See you later.
Still no rain here. 
I wish the old cat all the best.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> I missed you several days. Are you o.k. ?


He's having problems with iOS - he uses his phone


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian, my warmth hasn`t not arrived until now. Turn the lights and heat lamp for Oli on and he will forget that he wants to hibernate.


Hi Sabine. My degrees C have not arrived yet.  Why, @Tidgy's Dad ?

I have put on Oli's light.


----------



## Gillian M

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Really been having some trouble getting on here because even through I did not update my iPhone, the app no longer works at all_. _Unfortunately the website does not load correctly on my phone and I don't always have the time to stay on the computer. So, I fear that until/if we get the app fixed, I won't be on as much anymore. I will try though and will certainly vote in the calendar. I hope everyone is well!


Hi Meech hope you are well.

Glad to see you around.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates, my Amazon parcel with my birthday pressies finally arrived!
> Oh, well, it saves me the trip to the post office I was going to make today and at least it's here, i can go and buy a potato instead.


Hello Adam, hope you're all well.

Glad to know your birthday presents finally arrived.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine. My degrees C have not arrived yet.  Why, @Tidgy's Dad ?
> 
> I have put on Oli's light.


Good afternoon, Gillian.
I told you, it's on the way.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> I told you, it's on the way.


Why is it taking that long?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why is it taking that long?


It's travelling by donkey.
You are aware of this, Gillian, please be patient.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's travelling by donkey.
> You are aware of this, Gillian, please be patient.


You could have sent it by air mail rather than donkey mail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You could have sent it by air mail rather than donkey mail.


I did yesterday !
But Monarch Airlines went bust overnight!
So I've lost a lot of money.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did yesterday !
> But Monarch Airlines went bust overnight!
> So I've lost a lot of money.


Oh GOSH!  I'll refund you.   But I don't know if Sabine will.  Will you @Bee62 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh GOSH!  I'll refund you.   But I don't know if Sabine will.  Will you @Bee62 ?


Thanks, Gillian; i'll send you my bank details by PM.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian; i'll send you my bank details by PM.


Most welcome Adam.

Will be waiting for your PM.


----------



## Momof4

My heart goes out to all the families in Las Vegas who lost their loved ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My heart goes out to all the families in Las Vegas who lost their loved ones.


Indeed. 
Horrible, a senseless thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's been quite a while, and we have many new members - how about those of you who haven't already shown your faces post your picture over here in this thread:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just bought : 
4 potatoes;
6 milks. 
Some prickly pear for the Tidgemeister. 
2 onions.
a tomato.
8 loo rolls. 
a lettuce, to share between wifey and Tidgy.
I have let a fly into the apartment. 
So now my job is to kill it. 
See you in about 6 hours.


----------



## Yvonne G

It takes 6 hours to kill a fly? My cat does it in seconds!

(*6 MILKS?????)*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It takes 6 hours to kill a fly? My cat does it in seconds!
> 
> (*6 MILKS?????)*


I don't have a cat and Tidgy is useless. 
I have just discovered there are two flies, so it may take a little longer. 
6 litres of milk, we say 'milks' in wifey language.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It takes 6 hours to kill a fly? My cat does it in seconds!
> 
> (*6 MILKS?????)*


hmmm a triple post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It takes 6 hours to kill a fly? My cat does it in seconds!
> 
> (*6 MILKS?????)*


Don't fancy posting the cat over here for a vacation, do you ?
Could do with some help with flies in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Got one of the little beasts! 
One to go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Flies are the bane of my existence. Thank goodness there aren't too many here. Even when I had horses, there weren't that many flies. Plus, when I go in or out the door, I zip through and don't hold it open very long. Here's an awful anecdote: I was sitting in my recliner, watching TV with a bottle of green tea at my side. I reached for the bottle, took a big gulp and felt something very un-tea-like in my mouth. I quickly spat it out and it was a FLY!!!! I almost threw up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Flies are the bane of my existence. Thank goodness there aren't too many here. Even when I had horses, there weren't that many flies. Plus, when I go in or out the door, I zip through and don't hold it open very long. Here's an awful anecdote: I was sitting in my recliner, watching TV with a bottle of green tea at my side. I reached for the bottle, took a big gulp and felt something very un-tea-like in my mouth. I quickly spat it out and it was a FLY!!!! I almost threw up!



Lovely. 
Still, I don't suppose it did the fly much good.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219635
> 
> 
> everyone at CDR.​


Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian; i'll send you my bank details by PM.



What, who, where, whom will refund me ???


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Am still waiting patiently for the warmth.  Where did it get to?  

It was relatively warm today, so I took Oli out for "a walk" in the sun. He loved it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What, who, where, whom will refund me ???


How have you lost money ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> What, who, where, whom will refund me ???


Good evening Sabine. 

You have to refund Adam, correct @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just bought :
> 4 potatoes;
> 6 milks.
> Some prickly pear for the Tidgemeister.
> 2 onions.
> a tomato.
> 8 loo rolls.
> a lettuce, to share between wifey and Tidgy.
> I have let a fly into the apartment.
> So now my job is to kill it.
> See you in about 6 hours.



What a big purchase !
Who get`s the one, lonely tomato ?
You don`t want to kill the fly, you want to sleep.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Am still waiting patiently for the warmth.  Where did it get to?
> 
> It was relatively warm today, so I took Oli out for "a walk" in the sun. He loved it.


Ah, bit of it must have got there, you see,?
I wouldn't let you down. 
The rest is currently in Ouijda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> You have to refund Adam, correct @Tidgy's Dad ?


That is correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a big purchase !
> Who get`s the one, lonely tomato ?
> You don`t want to kill the fly, you want to sleep.....


I will definitely need to sleep after catching this last one. 
The tomato is an ornament for now.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Flies are the bane of my existence. Thank goodness there aren't too many here. Even when I had horses, there weren't that many flies. Plus, when I go in or out the door, I zip through and don't hold it open very long. Here's an awful anecdote: I was sitting in my recliner, watching TV with a bottle of green tea at my side. I reached for the bottle, took a big gulp and felt something very un-tea-like in my mouth. I quickly spat it out and it was a FLY!!!! I almost threw up!



Because I have so many animals around and near by my house I have thousends of flies and I hate them ! We have fly catchers that are sticky so the flies stuck on it. We have to change these fly catchers every week. Have I already said that I hate flies ?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam, Gillian, Yvonne and whoever is lurking out of his or her corner.
Good news: My old cat has lost his bad teeth by the VET and is still alive ! Right now he recovers from the sedation. He is an old brave boy !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, bit of it must have got there, you see,?
> I wouldn't let you down.
> The rest is currently in Ouijda.


Yes I did receive some of it at last. Thank you so much.  

I need more please, in case temperature drops suddenly.  The weather is very unstable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, Gillian, Yvonne and whoever is lurking out of his or her corner.
> Good news: My old cat has lost his bad teeth by the VET and is still alive ! Right now he recovers from the sedation. He is an old brave boy !


Good evening, Sabine. 
I am very happy the cat seems to have survived, though sad he's now toothless. 
Hopefully, he'll be with you for a while yet.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, Gillian, Yvonne and whoever is lurking out of his or her corner.
> Good news: My old cat has lost his bad teeth and is still alive ! Right now he recovers from the sedation. He is an old brave boy !


Good evening once again. 

Did you receive the degrees C that @Tidgy's Dad was kind enough to send? I did, and it was quite hot today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes I did receive some of it at last. Thank you so much.
> 
> I need more please, in case temperature drops suddenly.  The weather is very unstable.


More is on the way.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam, Gillian, Yvonne and whoever is lurking out of his or her corner.
> Good news: My old cat has lost his bad teeth and is still alive ! Right now he recovers from the sedation. He is an old brave boy !


Good evening once again. 

Did you receive the degrees C that @Tidgy's Dad was kind enough to send? I did, and it was quite hot today.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening once again.
> 
> Did you receive the degrees C that @Tidgy's Dad was kind enough to send? I did, and it was quite hot today.


Good evening Gillian !
Only a few degrees C. have arrived but with a lot of rain today. Not the weather I wanted to have.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening


Good evening, Laura. 
Nice weekend?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More is on the way.


Thanks so much Adam. 

What's the weather like in Fes? Hope it's still nice and hot.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> I am very happy the cat seems to have survived, though sad he's now toothless.
> Hopefully, he'll be with you for a while yet.



To be toothless is no problem for a cat, but to have permanent pain from bad teeth is cruel !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian !
> Only a few degrees C. have arrived but with a lot of rain today. Not the weather I wanted to have.


That wasn't me. 
Your donkey has just cleared customs.


----------



## Bee62

pop in and out...

See you all later, I hope !


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening


Good evening, hope you are well .


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Laura.
> Nice weekend?


Yes not too bad thanks been busy sorting my wood for the light figments on clydes new table now the new lighting aystem as arrived today also so not long now to change over,how r u Adam xx


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, hope you are well .


I'm good thanks Gillian  u?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That wasn't me.
> Your donkey has just cleared customs.


He should be there any minute, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much Adam.
> 
> What's the weather like in Fes? Hope it's still nice and hot.


Lovely and hot, 33° today.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> I'm good thanks Gillian  u?


Am well, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> pop in and out...
> 
> See you all later, I hope !


Hope so.


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Am well, thank you.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely and hot, 33° today.


Wow! That's hot.  

It isn't as hot here.  Temperature reached a maximum of 27 degrees C only.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so.


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes not too bad thanks been busy sorting my wood for the light figments on clydes new table now the new lighting aystem as arrived today also so not long now to change over,how r u Adam xx


I'm great, thank you. 
Good luck installing the lights.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Glad to hear it


Thank you.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> He should be there any minute, right?


I have a sneaking suspicion it make take a bit longer than that.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great, thank you.
> Good luck installing the lights.


Yes n changing over


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That's hot.
> 
> It isn't as hot here.  Temperature reached a maximum of 27 degrees C only.


It's 27 degrees at the moment here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes n changing over


It's worth it in the end.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's worth it in the end.


Too true my sweetie deserves the best


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion it make take a bit longer than that.


Why all the delay?  I do realize he's a........donkey, but he should know how cold Germany is, right @Bee62 ?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Eyam (pronounced Eem) is(was) the "plague village"
> 
> More about it's history here
> http://www.eyamplaguevillage.co.uk/


WOW! What a fascinating and humbling read.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Too true my sweetie deserves the best


And I know you'll make sure he gets it.


----------



## Moozillion

meech008 said:


> Hello everyone! Really been having some trouble getting on here because even through I did not update my iPhone, the app no longer works at all_. _Unfortunately the website does not load correctly on my phone and I don't always have the time to stay on the computer. So, I fear that until/if we get the app fixed, I won't be on as much anymore. I will try though and will certainly vote in the calendar. I hope everyone is well!


I'm having the same problem. Even though I didn't download the troublesome update, the mobile app won't work for me. 
I'm sure it'll get fixed at some point. Glad that's not my job!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's 27 degrees at the moment here.



Lucky you.  Temperature drops to only 13 degrees C (unlucky number!  ), at night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why all the delay?  I do realize he's a........donkey, but he should know how cold Germany is, right @Bee62 ?


He knows.
That's partly why he's not in a hurry to get there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm having the same problem. Even though I didn't download the troublesome update, the mobile app won't work for me.
> I'm sure it'll get fixed at some point. Glad that's not my job!!!


Hopefully sooner rather than later! 
Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He knows.
> That's partly why he's not in a hurry to get there.


I very much doubt it, Adam. 

He is a.....*DONKEY*, after all.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I know you'll make sure he gets it.


I will give my very best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I will give my very best


You always have.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I very much doubt it, Adam.
> 
> He is a.....*DONKEY*, after all.


They're very sensitive to temperature.


----------



## Laura1412

There's my sweetie


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You always have.


Thank Adam means a lot


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're very sensitive to temperature.


And we are sensitive to COLD weather..........brrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> There's my sweetie


He's a handsome devil for sure.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> There's my sweetie


He's simply gorgeous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> And we are sensitive to COLD weather..........brrrrrrrrrrrrr.


I am. 
That's why I can't afford to send you much.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's a handsome devil for sure.


He's brilliant now he's better


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> He's simply gorgeous.


Thank u


----------



## Gillian M

Talk later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Have finally heard from John. 
He's okay, but still can't get on the Forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk later!


Bye for now, Gillian, take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am.
> That's why I can't afford to send you much.




Am back! 

You can afford it, so long as it so hot back there.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye for now, Gillian, take care.



Thanks Adam. 

Back in CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Adam.
> 
> Back in CDR.


That was quick!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That was quick!


I'm not as slow as Oli, Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Am going to bed It's 11.40pm here ad I am exhausted. So: 

Goodnight and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am going to bed It's 11.40pm here ad I am exhausted. So:
> 
> Goodnight and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


Nos da, Gillian, have a lovely kip.


----------



## meech008

JoesMum said:


> Hi Michelle
> 
> As Adam said, the iOS app is going to be out of action for at least another week. Josh had to implement some changes which broke the old app completely so that he could get a new app in place. Unfortunately Apple is very slow to release updates after they've been submitted so we are now waiting for Apple ... and will have to updare the App when Apple get round to releasing it.


Thanks Linda! I eagerly await it haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Thanks Linda! I eagerly await it haha


Good evening, meech.


----------



## meech008

Yvonne G said:


> It's been quite a while, and we have many new members - how about those of you who haven't already shown your faces post your picture over here in this thread:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/


I don't remember if I've ever posted one, so I did haha


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, meech.


evening  hope you are well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I don't remember if I've ever posted one, so I did haha


And very good you're looking, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> evening  hope you are well!


I'm very well thanks, though a bit tired. 
Just spent several hours chasing two flies that sneaked in when the door was open around the place and got one pretty quickly.
The other one took hours and I finally got it.
Then buuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Another one! There must have been three! 
I can't find it now, it must have gone to bed, so I'm sure i'll be awoken by it dancing on my face come sunrise. 
How are you?


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And very good you're looking, too.


it's a misleading photo as I was dolled up for a date with Benjamin  a normal photo would be all that hair thrown up into a bun sans makeup haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> it's a misleading photo as I was dolled up for a date with Benjamin  a normal photo would be all that hair thrown up into a bun sans makeup haha


I remember the picture of you and your sister. 
You have a pretty face and nice eyes.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very well thanks, though a bit tired.
> Just spent several hours chasing two flies that sneaked in when the door was open around the place and got one pretty quickly.
> The other one took hours and I finally got it.
> Then buuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Another one! There must have been three!
> I can't find it now, it must have gone to bed, so I'm sure i'll be awoken by it dancing on my face come sunrise.
> How are you?


I HATE flies. even more than regular flies I hate stupid fruit flies. we have them terribly over here and they drive me NUTS
I'm doing quite well! We were approved for a mortgage and will be actively looking for houses starting in January when we can get the down payment together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> I HATE flies. even more than regular flies I hate stupid fruit flies. we have them terribly over here and they drive me NUTS
> I'm doing quite well! We were approved for a mortgage and will be actively looking for houses starting in January when we can get the down payment together.


Good news! 
Yes, fruit flies are a right menace here, too.
They particularly seem to love doing the backstroke in my wine glass.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember the picture of you and your sister.
> You have a pretty face and nice eyes.


well thank you 
my eye doctor loves my eyes haha he always comments on them during the exam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> well thank you
> my eye doctor loves my eyes haha he always comments on them during the exam


I love wifey's eyes. 
I have told her that if she should die before me (perish the thought) that I want them pickled and in a jar so I can look at them every day. 
She does not approve.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news!
> Yes, fruit flies are a right menace here, too.
> They particularly seem to love doing the backstroke in my wine glass.


HAHA YES!!! Always buzzing in your face like they're trying to fly right up your nose. we have them at one of our offices at work and there's nothing quite so unprofessional as sneezing violently because a gnat has flow into your nose as your taking someone's blood pressure


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love wifey's eyes.
> I have told her that if she should die before me (perish the thought) that I want them pickled and in a jar so I can look at them every day.
> She does not approve.


Wifey has very pretty eyes! I can imagine she doesn't approve of that, I think I'd like to be buried with my eyes 
Ben has gorgeous eyes. They are so blue and prismatic, I could stare at them all day if it wasn't creepy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> HAHA YES!!! Always buzzing in your face like they're trying to fly right up your nose. we have them at one of our offices at work and there's nothing quite so unprofessional as sneezing violently because a gnat has flow into your nose as your taking someone's blood pressure


I think they do that for fun, a bit like us jumping off the diving board, the pesky insect gets to hurtled at sneeze speed across the room yelling "Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Wifey has very pretty eyes! I can imagine she doesn't approve of that, I think I'd like to be buried with my eyes
> Ben has gorgeous eyes. They are so blue and prismatic, I could stare at them all day if it wasn't creepy


Pretty creepy, but probably not as creepy as keeping them in a jar next to the bed.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they do that for fun, a bit like us jumping off the diving board, the pesky insect gets to hurtled at sneeze speed across the room yelling "Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


It must be quite a ride I'm sure. It always leaves me feeling quite violated haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> It must be quite a ride I'm sure. It always leaves me feeling quite violated haha


Yes, I wouldn't mind so much if they asked, or even better paid.


----------



## meech008

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I wouldn't mind so much if they asked, or even better paid.


agreed and I'd be much wealthier!


----------



## meech008

Well, it's time for me to get off of here and finish up the day. See ya'll tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> agreed and I'd be much wealthier!


We'd both be rich!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> Well, it's time for me to get off of here and finish up the day. See ya'll tomorrow


Have a nice night, Michelle! 
Fun to talk, speak soon, I hope.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

HI ALL!! sorry i wont be in here long, but, does anyone use the tortoise forum app on their phone? i updated mine recently and for some reason I am not able to use it. it just tells me there is an error and I dont see messages or posts. But i still get notifications when someone responds to a thread I am watching. Just wanted to ask in here first to see if the issue has been brought up yet. 
I also miss you all. Fall has arrived here. Im not ready for it. my babies are aware and they have been sleeping longer and eating less 
I wont hibernate them this year. i still havent done the studying I wanted or bought the extra equipment for it. Can't wait until school is over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> HI ALL!! sorry i wont be in here long, but, does anyone use the tortoise forum app on their phone? i updated mine recently and for some reason I am not able to use it. it just tells me there is an error and I dont see messages or posts. But i still get notifications when someone responds to a thread I am watching. Just wanted to ask in here first to see if the issue has been brought up yet.
> I also miss you all. Fall has arrived here. Im not ready for it. my babies are aware and they have been sleeping longer and eating less
> I wont hibernate them this year. i still havent done the studying I wanted or bought the extra equipment for it. Can't wait until school is over.


Hello, Linhdan, so delighted to hear from you. 
The apps went down but the Android one has been fixed and is up and running again, but the iOS app is still down and will be for quite a few days yet it seems. 
If in doubt, it's fine not to hibernate them, I never hibernate Tidgy.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Linhdan, so delighted to hear from you.
> The apps went down but the Android one has been fixed and is up and running again, but the iOS app is still down and will be for quite a few days yet it seems.
> If in doubt, it's fine not to hibernate them, I never hibernate Tidgy.


Thanks adam! I was like "NOOOOOOOOO" when i couldnt read anything! Yes, im very much in doubt so i probably wont hiberbate for years. Though i also want to move down further south in the next couple years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Thanks adam! I was like "NOOOOOOOOO" when i couldnt read anything! Yes, im very much in doubt so i probably wont hiberbate for years. Though i also want to move down further south in the next couple years.


Yup, since i can't hibernate, i might move south eventually too 
Namibia sounds good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it's late so i'm off to bed to dream of Namibia and fruit flies 
And be woken up by a tap dancing face fly, i'm sure 
Night, night, Roommates, sleep well


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Mmm, sounds warm!! 
Good adam! Miss you lots!



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, since i can't hibernate, i might move south eventually too
> Namibia sounds good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Mmm, sounds warm!!
> Good adam! Miss you lots!


Miss you, too, Linhdan, try to pop in to see us when you can


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just woke up with cramp in both feet! 
Most unusual 
Anyway, back to bed now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, emptiness. 
Golly, it's really quiet in here today, nobody to talk to at all. 
Hope everyone is having a marvelous day.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Gillian, have a lovely kip.


Hello Adam. 

Slept about eight hours, thanks.  Hope you slept well too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, emptiness.
> Golly, it's really quiet in here today, nobody to talk to at all.
> Hope everyone is having a marvelous day.


Am around, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am around, Adam.


Good afternoon, Gillian.
If you're around, I'm atriangle.


----------



## Gillian M

at Cold Dark Room​Headache Adam, @Tidgy's Dad ? Don't think so, and I hope not.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> If you're around, I'm atriangle.


Good afternoon Adam. 

That made me chuckle. Thanks. 

Mind you I'm not in the best of my moods.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219679
> 
> at Cold Dark Room​Headache Adam, @Tidgy's Dad ? Don't think so, and I hope not.


Nope, I'm fine with that one. 
It looks like dinner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> That made me chuckle. Thanks.
> 
> Mind you I'm not in the best of my moods.


Why not?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, I'm fine with that one.
> It looks like dinner.


Great to hear that. See?  Am not posting anything to annoy you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why not?


Am bored, very bored. That's all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Am bored, very bored. That's all.


I'm not, i've got all my spanky new DVDs to watch! 
Have you got access to some TV or films to keep you entertained?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not, i've got all my spanky new DVDs to watch!
> Have you got access to some TV or films to keep you entertained?


Glad to hear that.

Yes. But the trouble is that I don't like TV much. This causes an issue during Winter when it's so cold, raining, let alone snowing.  And the night becomes endless.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Yes. But the trouble is that I don't like TV much. This causes an issue during Winter when it's so cold, raining, let alone snowing.  And the night becomes endless.  Know what I mean?


Nor films ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nor films ?


Not even that. Don't know why.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> HI ALL!! sorry i wont be in here long, but, does anyone use the tortoise forum app on their phone? i updated mine recently and for some reason I am not able to use it. it just tells me there is an error and I dont see messages or posts. But i still get notifications when someone responds to a thread I am watching. Just wanted to ask in here first to see if the issue has been brought up yet.
> I also miss you all. Fall has arrived here. Im not ready for it. my babies are aware and they have been sleeping longer and eating less
> I wont hibernate them this year. i still havent done the studying I wanted or bought the extra equipment for it. Can't wait until school is over.


Hi, glad to see you around and hope you are well back there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not even that. Don't know why.


Try Doctor Who from the beginning. 
This will take you years and keep you very busy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Try Doctor Who from the beginning.
> This will take you years and keep you very busy.


What channel?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What channel?


Buy the DVD's or download it from your computer, legally of course. 
I think you can watch a lot of it on Dailymotion.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Buy the DVD's or download it from your computer, legally of course.
> I think you can watch a lot of it on Dailymotion.


Will see to it. Don't know if I can afford that. 

Thanks a lot your help as well as the info, Adam. Appreciate both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Will see to it. Don't know if I can afford that.
> 
> Thanks a lot your help as well as the info, Adam. Appreciate both.


You can get most, if not all of them for free if you know where to look, but i'm only kidding, not sure many people could stomach several hundred episodes of Doctor Who
But it would keep you busy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can get most, if not all of them for free if you know where to look, but i'm only kidding, not sure many people could stomach several hundred episodes of Doctor Who
> But it would keep you busy.


Yep. I need something to keep me busy.  Especially with Winter near. 

I love reading, however books aren't available here any more. Unfortunately the net has replaced everything.  I know one can read whatever one wants/likes on the net. But it just isn't as comfortable as a book and it isn't as health.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. I need something to keep me busy.  Especially with Winter near.
> 
> I love reading, however books aren't available here any more. Unfortunately the net has replaced everything.  I know one can read whatever one wants/likes on the net. But it just isn't as comfortable as a book and it isn't as health.  Know what I mean?


I do, I just can't get used to reading books on the internet. 
You can't beat a real book, the look, the feel, the smell, for me it's part of the reading experience.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do, I just can't get used to reading books on the internet.
> You can't beat a real book, the look, the feel, the smell, for me it's part of the reading experience.


Goodness. I feel just the same! I just do not manage to concentrate while reading a book on the net.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I've had a busy couple of days. 

My sister's little house is lovely. She has open countryside around her. The house has a residancy clause in its deeds so it can only be bought by local people - this is to stop them being snapped up as holiday cottages. The result is that it was much cheaper than you would otherwise get in the Peak District 

Tomorrow I must return home.


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. I need something to keep me busy.  Especially with Winter near.
> 
> I love reading, however books aren't available here any more. Unfortunately the net has replaced everything.  I know one can read whatever one wants/likes on the net. But it just isn't as comfortable as a book and it isn't as health.  Know what I mean?


Where are you Gillian? Why can't you get books! I am very lucky because this is my sister's place!!

http://www.astleybookfarm.com/

More books than you could ever read!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I've had a busy couple of days.
> 
> My sister's little house is lovely. She has open countryside around her. The house has a residancy clause in its deeds so it can only be bought by local people - this is to stop them being snapped up as holiday cottages. The result is that it was much cheaper than you would otherwise get in the Peak District
> 
> Tomorrow I must return home.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
No photos?
Most unlike you. 
Glad it's nice and gladder it was cheap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Where are you Gillian? Why can't you get books! I am very lucky because this is my sister's place!!
> 
> http://www.astleybookfarm.com/
> 
> More books than you could ever read!!


WOW! 
Paradise!


----------



## Big Charlie

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. I need something to keep me busy.  Especially with Winter near.
> 
> I love reading, however books aren't available here any more. Unfortunately the net has replaced everything.  I know one can read whatever one wants/likes on the net. But it just isn't as comfortable as a book and it isn't as health.  Know what I mean?


I love reading! Every few weeks I go to the library and come home with a new stack. Once when we were traveling, I read books on my phone, but it wasn't as nice as reading a real book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I love reading! Every few weeks I go to the library and come home with a new stack. Once when we were traveling, I read books on my phone, but it wasn't as nice as reading a real book.


Nope, I can't get enough real books, buy English books here as often as i can, order from Amazon and stock up in Spain. 
Marvelous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Been out playing hopscotch with the Tidge. 
Kind of a draw. 
Back now.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> I love reading! Every few weeks I go to the library and come home with a new stack. Once when we were traveling, I read books on my phone, but it wasn't as nice as reading a real book.


No more libraries here - too bad. The net has replace everything (I was telling @Tidgy's Dad ). I just cannot manage to read books on the net.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No more libraries here - too bad. The net has replace everything (I was telling @Tidgy's Dad ). I just cannot manage to read books on the net.


Amazon?


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Where are you Gillian? Why can't you get books! I am very lucky because this is my sister's place!!
> 
> http://www.astleybookfarm.com/
> 
> More books than you could ever read!!


Hi hope you are well.

I live in Jordan. There were a couple of libraries available, however, they've closed down.


----------



## Yvonne G

I get free books on my Kindle through bookbub.com. At first it was hard for me to let go of the actual book, and read on an electronic device, but I soon got used to it. It has its drawbacks, but you learn to over look them. I have a three bedroom house. One bedroom is mine, one is for my doll collection and the third is the library:





The books are in alphabetical order according to author. Mostly murder mysteries.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> I get free books on my Kindle through bookbub.com. At first it was hard for me to let go of the actual book, and read on an electronic device, but I soon got used to it. It has its drawbacks, but you learn to over look them. I have a three bedroom house. One bedroom is mine, one is for my doll collection and the third is the library:
> 
> View attachment 219696
> View attachment 219697
> 
> 
> The books are in alphabetical order according to author. Mostly murder mysteries.



This house used to be where my daughter and her family lived. We traded houses about 20 or so years ago. My grand daughter who now lives in New Jersey, had my library as her bedroom. She sometimes told us of seeing a spirit in her bedroom. I'm not a superstitious person, however, I find it very difficult to grab a book and sit in there on that comfortable couch and read. I don't spend any time in there at all.


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi hope you are well.
> 
> I live in Jordan. There were a couple of libraries available, however, they've closed down.


Yes I am well thanks Gillian, I hope you are too. It makes me sad and angry when libraries get shut down. My local library is under threat of closure unless volunteers can be found to run it..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I get free books on my Kindle through bookbub.com. At first it was hard for me to let go of the actual book, and read on an electronic device, but I soon got used to it. It has its drawbacks, but you learn to over look them. I have a three bedroom house. One bedroom is mine, one is for my doll collection and the third is the library:
> 
> View attachment 219696
> View attachment 219697
> 
> 
> The books are in alphabetical order according to author. Mostly murder mysteries.


I must post some pictures of mine. 
Also mostly alphabetical by author for fiction, but by category for factual stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes I am well thanks Gillian, I hope you are too. It makes me sad and angry when libraries get shut down. My local library is under threat of closure unless volunteers can be found to run it..


I hope they find someone. 
Libraries should be a priority for council spending.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> No photos?
> Most unlike you.
> Glad it's nice and gladder it was cheap.


I didn't get chance for photos. It was mostly boxes and spider eviction! Another visit another time required for pictures


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope they find someone.
> Libraries should be a priority for council spending.


Indeed they should. And how can it be right that people lose their paid employment and their work is then done by volunteers [emoji36]


----------



## JSWallace

Is anybody using the app on android? I am but can't see any pics. They must show as a jpg but I can't open them. Anybody got any ideas why?


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Yes I am well thanks Gillian, I hope you are too. It makes me sad and angry when libraries get shut down. My local library is under threat of closure unless volunteers can be found to run it..


Am so far so good, thank you. 

I understand you.  Libraries seem to cost more than their owners can afford. Rent, employees, power bills and so on. People give away books they do not need to libraries. Therefore it is only the books that are "free of charge" so as to say. Moreover, people do not read much here, I regret to say.


----------



## Gillian M

at CDR​


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I get free books on my Kindle through bookbub.com. At first it was hard for me to let go of the actual book, and read on an electronic device, but I soon got used to it. It has its drawbacks, but you learn to over look them. I have a three bedroom house. One bedroom is mine, one is for my doll collection and the third is the library:
> 
> View attachment 219696
> View attachment 219697
> 
> 
> The books are in alphabetical order according to author. Mostly murder mysteries.


You are lucky - touch wood.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Is anybody using the app on android? I am but can't see any pics. They must show as a jpg but I can't open them. Anybody got any ideas why?


I am using it on my Pixel C tablet and I'm not having a problem


Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219702
> 
> at CDR​


Except with this one. I can't see the thumbnail for this, let alone open it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am using it on my Pixel C tablet and I'm not having a problemExcept with this one. I can't see the thumbnail for this, let alone open it


I can see that one. 
All very strange.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219702
> 
> at CDR​


I am, Gillian. 
Are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Indeed they should. And how can it be right that people lose their paid employment and their work is then done by volunteers [emoji36]


Perhaps the Government should be done that way.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I am using it on my Pixel C tablet and I'm not having a problemExcept with this one. I can't see the thumbnail for this, let alone open it


Good evening Linda. Hope you are well. 

Sorry. Will see to it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> I get free books on my Kindle through bookbub.com. At first it was hard for me to let go of the actual book, and read on an electronic device, but I soon got used to it. It has its drawbacks, but you learn to over look them. I have a three bedroom house. One bedroom is mine, one is for my doll collection and the third is the library:
> 
> View attachment 219696
> View attachment 219697
> 
> 
> The books are in alphabetical order according to author. Mostly murder mysteries.


I have quite a few bookcases full too. I stopped buying books because I usually only read them once. Once I reread what I thought was my favorite book and it wasn't as enjoyable the second time around. That doesn't usually happen with movies. Good movies I can watch many times.
There is a thrift store in Porterville where they put boxes of books outside the door that you can take for free.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I have quite a few bookcases full too. I stopped buying books because I usually only read them once. Once I reread what I thought was my favorite book and it wasn't as enjoyable the second time around. That doesn't usually happen with movies. Good movies I can watch many times.
> There is a thrift store in Porterville where they put boxes of books outside the door that you can take for free.


I just love being surrounded by books, i know some of them I will never read again, some i haven't read at all, yet , though i' hope to get around to it. But they're there if i need to reread a passage or look for a quote. They're just kind of comforting.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am, Gillian.
> Are you?


Glad to hear that. 

No, I'm not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> No, I'm not.


Still bored?


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> I have quite a few bookcases full too. I stopped buying books because I usually only read them once. Once I reread what I thought was my favorite book and it wasn't as enjoyable the second time around. That doesn't usually happen with movies. Good movies I can watch many times.
> There is a thrift store in Porterville where they put boxes of books outside the door that you can take for free.


So true. And for this reason I do not buy books. 

If I try to re-read a book, I start to skip pages and even chapters.  It dd not work.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still bored?



Yep.  Though not as bored as I was earlier today. 

Thanks so much your concern, Adam. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep.  Though not as bored as I was earlier today.
> 
> Thanks so much your concern, Adam. I really do appreciate it.


This will cheer you up. 
"Camel burger.". 
Always works for me. 
Oh, how the long winter evenings fly by.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This will cheer you up.
> "Camel burger.".
> Always works for me.
> Oh, how the long winter evenings fly by.


Oh sure "camel burger" did cheer me up. *BUT* Winter evenings *CRAWL* slower than a tort, Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Been out playing hopscotch with the Tidge.
> Kind of a draw.
> Back now.


Hope you both enjoyed it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh sure "camel burger" did cheer me up. *BUT* Winter evenings *CRAWL* slower than a tort, Adam.


But at least you have a tort to crawl with, Gillian. 
Many people don't , you know.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda. Hope you are well.
> 
> Sorry. Will see to it.


Hi Linda. What about this one? 

​Appreciate an answer. Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you both enjoyed it.


It was fun. 
She had a bath too, she quite likes it nowadays.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But at least you have a tort to crawl with, Gillian.
> Many people don't , you know.


We go out for walks as well when the weather permits.

Very, very few people here enjoy pets. I presume that this also true in Morocco, correct?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We go out for walks as well when the weather permits.
> 
> Very, very few people here enjoy pets. I presume that this also true in Morocco, correct?


Yup, they don't really 'get' it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, they don't really 'get' it.


Very true, though I keep wondering why. OK, I do realize that some pets are costly to buy, keep, take care of etc. The filthy rich here, have dogs only for one purpose: to guard their cars and villas. Here, the poor animal is not a pet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was fun.
> She had a bath too, she quite likes it nowadays.


Isn't that making Tidgy jealous?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Isn't that making Tidgy jealous?


It was Tidgy that had the bath.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was Tidgy that had the bath.


Oh sorry. I misunderstood you.


----------



## Gillian M

and sweet dreams, everyone at Cold Dark Room​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219711
> 
> 
> and sweet dreams, everyone at Cold Dark Room​


Nos da, Gillian, sleep well and speak soon.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> There's my sweetie



Hello Laura,
your Clyde is looking georgious and great.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have finally heard from John.
> He's okay, but still can't get on the Forum.



Good to hear that he is o.k.
Thank you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good to hear that he is o.k.
> Thank you Adam.


Hopefully, I'll be speaking to him tomorrow evening. 
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully, I'll be speaking to him tomorrow evening.
> Good evening, Sabine.



Good evening Adam.
All well on your side ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> All well on your side ?


Very well on my side and back too, thanks. 
You ?


----------



## Bee62

Mee too, but unfortunately I am on my way to my cats and then I go to bed. Have to get up early tomorrow.
Hope to speak more tomorrow evening.
Good night Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mee too, but unfortunately I am on my way to my cats and then I go to bed. Have to get up early tomorrow.
> Hope to speak more tomorrow evening.
> Good night Adam.


Nos da, Bee.
I hope so, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you haven't already voted...
> 
> Vote in the Calendar contest!!
> 
> Voting will end October 5 @11:59PDT (6:59 AM GMT)
> Times are approximate
> 
> 
> 
> VOTE!!​


Thank you, Cameron.


----------



## Moozillion

Greetings, Roomies!
Between the mobile app not working for me and us having house guests for an indefinite period of time, I haven't been on here much at all. But I still try the mobile app daily in hopes it has been fixed. 
Love and hugs to all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Double love and hugs back, Bea.
Have fun with your guests and speak very soon, i hope.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hiiii


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hiiii


Hello, Austin, how are you, old chap?


----------



## Big Charlie

I'm so proud of Charlie. He went into his night box with the "scary" new doors all by himself. Last night he spent the night in his summer home, and I think he realized that was a mistake as it was kind of cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I'm so proud of Charlie. He went into his night box with the "scary" new doors all by himself. Last night he spent the night in his summer home, and I think he realized that was a mistake as it was kind of cold.


Well done, Charlie! 
Stick to the night bow you clever boy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, Charlie!
> Stick to the night bow you clever boy.


That should have been 'night box' 
I'm getting tired. .


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm heading south this morning. It's got very chilly and autumnal up here in the last couple of days. It will be interesting to see what it's like back home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm heading south this morning. It's got very chilly and autumnal up here in the last couple of days. It will be interesting to see what it's like back home


Good morning, Linda. 
I'm guessing much the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all, it's another glorious day. 
Have a good one, everybody.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> I'm guessing much the same.


A couple of degrees warmer hopefully. I've stopped for a break at the legendary Watford Gap (in the UK it's jokingly referred to as the point where the north turns into the south and civilisation starts, or ends, depending on which side you belong too  )

The wind is less strong than when I set out. It was blowing the Volvo around which is a little alarming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A couple of degrees warmer hopefully. I've stopped for a break at the legendary Watford Gap (in the UK it's jokingly referred to as the point where the north turns into the south and civilisation starts, or ends, depending on which side you belong too  )
> 
> The wind is less strong than when I set out. It was blowing the Volvo around which is a little alarming.


Ah, yes, the Watford Gap. I do remember service station food, horrible at a high price. 
Be safe on the rest of your journey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now, back in a couple of hours.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> A couple of degrees warmer hopefully. I've stopped for a break at the legendary Watford Gap (in the UK it's jokingly referred to as the point where the north turns into the south and civilisation starts, or ends, depending on which side you belong too  )
> 
> The wind is less strong than when I set out. It was blowing the Volvo around which is a little alarming.


You're right Linda it has got a lot colder, I resorted to lighting the wood burner last night.

Now the debate about where civilisation starts or ends!!!!

Travel safely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You're right Linda it has got a lot colder, I resorted to lighting the wood burner last night.
> 
> Now the debate about where civilisation starts or ends!!!!
> 
> Travel safely


Good afternoon, Jane.
I'm not jealous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson finished, adjectives today.
Hello, everybody!


----------



## JoesMum

I'm home! I actually got home two and a half hours ago, but I had to go and collect our other car from the garage where (it was in for repair) and then go and buy some food supplies. I'm properly home now - sat in an armchair with a mug of tea. And it is MUCH warmer down here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm home! I actually got home two and a half hours ago, but I had to go and collect our other car from the garage where (it was in for repair) and then go and buy some food supplies. I'm properly home now - sat in an armchair with a mug of tea. And it is MUCH warmer down here!


 Splendid! 
Always nice to get home.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> You're right Linda it has got a lot colder, I resorted to lighting the wood burner last night.
> 
> Now the debate about where civilisation starts or ends!!!!
> 
> Travel safely


I'm guessing that has a history of being a lively debate!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm guessing that has a history of being a lively debate!!!


Oh, yes, the north-south divide.


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> I'm guessing that has a history of being a lively debate!!!


Oh yes and it starts with where does the South end and the North begin! I live in the Midlands but definitely feel Northern!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
Good evening Linda.
Good evening Jane.
Good evening Adam.
Good evening torts !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Good evening Linda.
> Good evening Jane.
> Good evening Adam.
> Good evening torts !


Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Quiet here .....
Nothing to tell ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Quiet here .....
> Nothing to tell ?


I have two knees. 
Just counted them.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have two knees.
> Just counted them.



Hmmm..... ???
I have two arms.... counted them yesterday but I think they are still here with me .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm..... ???
> I have two arms.... counted them yesterday but I think they are still here with me .


It won't be long before I can count how many hairs I have on my head.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It won't be long before I can count how many hairs I have on my head.



No, you`re kidding. Although your hair is somehow "lighter", there are still enough hairs that it would last a long time to count them all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, you`re kidding. Although your hair is somehow "lighter", there are still enough hairs that it would last a long time to count them all.


They are transferring to up my nose and in my ears, i think.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are transferring to up my nose and in my ears, i think.



At that places they will protect you from the cold ....( ähem, wich cold ? )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> At that places they will protect you from the cold ....( ähem, wich cold ? )


We will start to get cold next month or later this. 
Definitely December and January.
But we need rain. 
Some areas of the country are now suffering from water shortages. (but not here, yet).


----------



## Yvonne G

I took "Which Cold?" to have something to do with the sneezing, blowing, mucous, yuk kind. Hairs in your nose? It never works when you have to explain it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I took "Which Cold?" to have something to do with the sneezing, blowing, mucous, yuk kind. Hairs in your nose? It never works when you have to explain it.


Good morning, Yvonne. 
How are you today ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We will start to get cold next month or later this.
> Definitely December and January.
> But we need rain.
> Some areas of the country are now suffering from water shortages. (but not here, yet).



Lot of rain in Germany.... The soil in my garden is like a bog. The soil around the chicken coop is so slippery that I have to be extremly careful not to fall.
I hate slippery ground and soil and dirt and rain !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lot of rain in Germany.... The soil in my garden is like a bog. The soil around the chicken coop is so slippery that I have to be extremly careful not to fall.
> I hate slippery ground and soil and dirt and rain !


We could exchange hot temps for rain.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We could exchange hot temps for rain.



That`s a marvelous idea ! You can get a lot of rain for a little bit warmth and sunshine. Isn`t that a good deal ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I took "Which Cold?" to have something to do with the sneezing, blowing, mucous, yuk kind. Hairs in your nose? It never works when you have to explain it.



Hello Yvonne. No, please no mucous and sneezing.


----------



## Bee62

..... have to bring my torts to bed  Singing them a nice melody that they sleep well ....

 four sullies,  two redfoots and the two baby Hermanns


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s a marvelous idea ! You can get a lot of rain for a little bit warmth and sunshine. Isn`t that a good deal ?


It is, but the donkeys will probably go on strike with all the extra work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Yvonne. No, please no mucous and sneezing.



Howdy, lady! Everything's ok here. Just wasting time instead of going out to do some chores. Oh well. . . time to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ..... have to bring my torts to bed  Singing them a nice melody that they sleep well ....
> 
> four sullies,  two redfoots and the two baby Hermanns


Nighty night, torties!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is, but the donkeys will probably go on strike with all the extra work.



With some extra carrots they can be convinced.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> With some extra carrots they can be convinced.


The snow leopard has eaten all the carrots.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy, lady! Everything's ok here. Just wasting time instead of going out to do some chores. Oh well. . . time to go.



Howdy, Lady, back !
I have a new cat. He lost his home because his "tin opener" moved. Here he is. His name is "Findus".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Howdy, Lady, back !
> I have a new cat. He lost his home because his "tin opener" moved. Here he is. His name is "Findus".
> View attachment 219736
> View attachment 219739


Hello, Findus! 
Welcome to ccl Bee's family!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty night, torties!



Naughty torts ! One sully was still roaming around and eating although it is time to sleep. But the bad mommy ( me ) turned off the lights so the baby must sleep !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The snow leopard has eaten all the carrots.



We grew new and fresh ones....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Findus!
> Welcome to ccl Bee's family!



You forgot one word: ccl Bee`s _*big *_family !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Naughty torts ! One sully was still roaming around and eating although it is time to sleep. But the bad mommy ( me ) turned off the lights so the baby must sleep !


Tis for its own good.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> Howdy, Lady, back !
> I have a new cat. He lost his home because his "tin opener" moved. Here he is. His name is "Findus".
> View attachment 219736
> View attachment 219739


He's beautiful! I couldn't imagine moving and not taking him with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You forgot one word: ccl Bee`s _*big *_family !


Indeed, sorry, ccl Bee's big family.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> He's beautiful! I couldn't imagine moving and not taking him with me.



Yes, I can`t imagine too.
He is such a nice, calm cat. He has no problems with my other cats and with my dogs. The only thing that makes me sad is that he is sad because he lost his home. I try my best that he get a new home here with me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Gillian, sleep well and speak soon.


Good evening Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.



Good evening Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian.


Good evening Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.


How are you all ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> How are you all ?



Speaking for myself: I am fine ! Hope you are too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> How are you all ?


Very good thanks, I'm just going to ring John. 
Speak in a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Speaking for myself: I am fine ! Hope you are too.


Glad to hear that @Bee .

Am fine thanks.. Took Oli for a nice "walk" in the lovely sun.  We're taking advantage of the nice weather, as Winter is approaching.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good thanks, I'm just going to ring John.
> Speak in a bit.


Glad to hear you're well.

Talk to you later.


----------



## Bee62

Okay. I have to close my chicken coops that the fox have no chance to get to them and I have to look after my cats.
See you later !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We will start to get cold next month or later this.
> Definitely December and January.
> But we need rain.
> Some areas of the country are now suffering from water shortages. (but not here, yet).


Same applies here. 

Prayers even take place for rain.


----------



## JSWallace

Good evening Sabine, how are you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Howdy, Lady, back !
> I have a new cat. He lost his home because his "tin opener" moved. Here he is. His name is "Findus".
> View attachment 219736
> View attachment 219739



He could be my Charlie's brother.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John is okay, has just signed up with a gym and sends all you 'wibblers" his fondest regards.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We could exchange hot temps for rain.


What of the warmth? How far (or rather near), is it?


----------



## Gillian M

and sweet dreams everyone at CDR​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> What of the warmth? How far (or rather near), is it?


Near the Morocco/ Algeria border now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219747
> 
> 
> and sweet dreams everyone at CDR​


Same to you, Gillian. 
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219743​



That`s very funny ! I like it !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Sabine, how are you?



Good evening Jane. I am fine. Thank you very much for asking.
How are you ?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Jane. I am fine. Thank you very much for asking.
> How are you ?


I am good thanks. Your new cat looks lovely...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Howdy, Lady, back !
> I have a new cat. He lost his home because his "tin opener" moved. Here he is. His name is "Findus".
> View attachment 219736
> View attachment 219739


Gorgeous kitty!
Hello, Bee. Two questions:
1. Does "Findus" = "Find" + "us"? 
2. What's a tin opener?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We could exchange hot temps for rain.


Can I participate in the exchange, please? 
Didn't take my daughter to yoga last night, (partly) because of a moderate rain. If I turn this into a habit, though, we won't be able to go out until, hmm, late May?


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates.
I have a dream. 
We're traveling to Canada in about two weeks, which could become our new (permanent?) home after Denmark.
I dream we'd have a little house with a garden. I dream I'd have a new dog, a new cat, and a new tort - because I still miss those I had to leave behind in Turkey. Daughter and I have "decided" on an Angora for the cat, a Husky for the dog. Is Russian my only/best option for the tort?


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Gorgeous kitty!
> Hello, Bee. Two questions:
> 1. Does "Findus" = "Find" + "us"?
> 2. What's a tin opener?


EDIT: OK. After my second cup of coffee, I see the "What's" should have been "Who's"


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Can I participate in the exchange, please?
> Didn't take my daughter to yoga last night, (partly) because of a moderate rain. If I turn this into a habit, though, we won't be able to go out until, hmm, late May?


Ex


Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates.
> I have a dream.
> We're traveling to Canada in about two weeks, which could become our new (permanent?) home after Denmark.
> I dream we'd have a little house with a garden. I dream I'd have a new dog, a new cat, and a new tort - because I still miss those I had to leave behind in Turkey. Daughter and I have "decided" on an Angora for the cat, a Husky for the dog. Is Russian my only/best option for the tort?


Wow. That's exciting!

I believe Huskies require A LOT of exercise and don't make great house pets, so you may want to reconsider that part of the dream 

If you move so frequently, is it best to avoid getting a tortoise that you know you can only have for such a short part of its life? (EDIT i just reread and saw permanent  ) That said, there may be a Canadian rescue that would be delighted to have someone foster for them 

Any of the Testudo (Russian, Greek, Hermann's) would be fine, but the outdoor season in Canada is short... Much shorter than it is in the UK... so an indoor enclosure and hibernation are inevitable.

The Canadians are really tough on working visas so well done if you can secure one


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm up and breakfasted. Now to catch up on the chores... :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Can I participate in the exchange, please?
> Didn't take my daughter to yoga last night, (partly) because of a moderate rain. If I turn this into a habit, though, we won't be able to go out until, hmm, late May?


You would be most welcome, Lena, but I don't think I have enough donkeys. 
I'll see what I can do.
Perhaps Ed @ZEROPILOT could help out in our sending hot weather to miserable cold wet places.
Ed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates.
> I have a dream.
> We're traveling to Canada in about two weeks, which could become our new (permanent?) home after Denmark.
> I dream we'd have a little house with a garden. I dream I'd have a new dog, a new cat, and a new tort - because I still miss those I had to leave behind in Turkey. Daughter and I have "decided" on an Angora for the cat, a Husky for the dog. Is Russian my only/best option for the tort?


What a lovely dream.  
I would have a pet Mountie in my version of that. 
And a bear. 
Aren't husky's a bit growly?
A Russian would be good, but a Hermann's or Greek would be acceptable, too, I should think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ex
> 
> Wow. That's exciting!
> 
> I believe Huskies require A LOT of exercise and don't make great house pets, so you may want to reconsider that part of the dream
> 
> If you move so frequently, is it best to avoid getting a tortoise that you know you can only have for such a short part of its life? (EDIT i just reread and saw permanent  ) That said, there may be a Canadian rescue that would be delighted to have someone foster for them
> 
> Any of the Testudo (Russian, Greek, Hermann's) would be fine, but the outdoor season in Canada is short... Much shorter than it is in the UK... so an indoor enclosure and hibernation are inevitable.
> 
> The Canadians are really tough on working visas so well done if you can secure one


Pretty much SNAP !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm up and breakfasted. Now to catch up on the chores... :/


Good morning, Linda! 
I have a bit of shopping to do and then some wood staining later, to protect my outside woody,;planky bits from the rain, if it ever gets here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Or should that be, "Good morning, ladies?" 
Since Ed has been taking a break, John, Kevin and Grandpa are having iOS problems and the others rarely post, I am the only bloke left in the Cold Dark Room.
Just me and a dozen lovely, beautiful ladies. 
Life could be worse.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello again. The washing machine is rumbling away on its second load. I have been to collect my new glasses, so I can see better now  And I have been back to the superman to get the things I forgot yesterday... like a carrot. I would have bought more than one carrot, but they're enormous!

I'm hoping the weather will dry up a bit so I can mow the lawn this afternoon. It's starting to look like a hay meadow again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello again. The washing machine is rumbling away on its second load. I have been to collect my new glasses, so I can see better now  And I have been back to the superman to get the things I forgot yesterday... like a carrot. I would have bought more than one carrot, but they're enormous!
> 
> I'm hoping the weather will dry up a bit so I can mow the lawn this afternoon. It's starting to look like a hay meadow again


I need to get new glasses. 
"Superman" ? I didn't know he sold carrots. The snow leopard will be pleased. Does he deliver at the speed of light ?
It's wise to just buy one of each vegetable at a time.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I need to get new glasses.
> "Superman" ? I didn't know he sold carrots. The snow leopard will be pleased. Does he deliver at the speed of light ?
> It's wise to just buy one of each vegetable at a time.


Good old predictive text 

I am very short-sighted, but have now reached the age where my reading vision is being over-corrected by my distance prescription. I wear varifocals which are brilliant, but I had reached the stage where I was having to take my glasses off to read 

It's become a habit. I am having to stop myself taking my glasses off even though I can read perfectly well now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good old predictive text
> 
> I am very short-sighted, but have now reached the age where my reading vision is being over-corrected by my distance prescription. I wear varifocals which are brilliant, but I had reached the stage where I was having to take my glasses off to read
> 
> It's become a habit. I am having to stop myself taking my glasses off even though I can read perfectly well now!


Just five years ago I had no need of glasses.
Now my eyesight is rapidly worsening and I have three pairs, usually i've got the wrong ones on for what i need to do and can't see well enough to quickly find the required pair. It's quite amusing in a way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You would be most welcome, Lena, but I don't think I have enough donkeys.
> I'll see what I can do.
> Perhaps Ed @ZEROPILOT could help out in our sending hot weather to miserable cold wet places.
> Ed?


Only What Would Fit In A Bottle. But it would be nice. It's 90 while it's raining here.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Only What Would Fit In A Bottle. But it would be nice. It's 90 while it's raining here.


It's more like 9 here when it's raining ... That is C not F, but still


----------



## ZEROPILOT

As I'm typing, I'm sweating. Sitting in front of a fan repairing a greasy, hydraulic drive motor....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That`s very funny ! I like it !


Good afternoon Sabine. Hope you're fine. 

Thanks. It is definitely funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Only What Would Fit In A Bottle. But it would be nice. It's 90 while it's raining here.


Both Gillian and Sabine would want rather more than that, one feels. 
But I could do with some rain. It's late this year.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> As I'm typing, I'm sweating. Sitting in front of a fan repairing a greasy, hydraulic drive motor....


Hi Ed, hope you are fine.

Wow! Is it that hot back there? Lucky you, if so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> As I'm typing, I'm sweating. Sitting in front of a fan repairing a greasy, hydraulic drive motor....


I would be sweating too. 
Out of fear I would break something or it would break me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both Gillian and Sabine would want rather more than that, one feels.
> But I could do with some rain. It's late this year.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all wel.

True: I for one would like much higher temperature than that. And I believe Sabine would as well. Right @Bee62 ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would be sweating too.
> Out of fear I would break something or it would break me.


Fear? Why? if I may ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. Hope you are all wel.
> 
> True: I for one would like much higher temperature than that. And I believe Sabine would as well. Right @Bee62 ?


Good afternoon Gillian and Oli. 
Never mind; soon be summer.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon Gillian and Oli.
> Never mind; soon be summer.


You mean Winter? don't you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You mean Winter? don't you.


That's even sooner, yes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's even sooner, yes.


Brrrr. Please don't remind me.

Temperature has dropped to only 21 degrees C during the day.  I believe it's warmer in Morocco, correct?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrr. Please don't remind me.
> 
> Temperature has dropped to only 21 degrees C during the day.  I believe it's warmer in Morocco, correct?


That's still pretty reasonable, Gillian. 
But, yes, it's warmer here. 33°C at the moment, will probably go up one or two more yet today.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I am good thanks. Your new cat looks lovely...



Thank you Jane. He is a very dear and nice cat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Jane. He is a very dear and nice cat.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Findus settling in a bit, now?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Gorgeous kitty!
> Hello, Bee. Two questions:
> 1. Does "Findus" = "Find" + "us"?
> 2. What's a tin opener?



Hello Lena,
the cat got the name Findus from his previous owners because of a childrens novel. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pettson_and_Findus

Cat food is mostly in a tin ( or can ). So the people who opens tins for their cats are called "tin openers" in a funny way.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Findus settling in a bit, now?



Good afternoon Adam.
Findus needs time to settle in. It is the second week that he lives in the house and he is still a little bit shy. He is missing his old home I guess.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Can I participate in the exchange, please?
> Didn't take my daughter to yoga last night, (partly) because of a moderate rain. If I turn this into a habit, though, we won't be able to go out until, hmm, late May?



Hi again Lena, as you already wrote: In Denmark it is always pooring something from the sky .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Findus needs time to settle in. It is the second week that he lives in the house and he is still a little bit shy. He is missing his old home I guess.


Yes, I'm sure it will take him a while, poor chap. Probably feeling a little lost and abandoned right now.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates.
> I have a dream.
> We're traveling to Canada in about two weeks, which could become our new (permanent?) home after Denmark.
> I dream we'd have a little house with a garden. I dream I'd have a new dog, a new cat, and a new tort - because I still miss those I had to leave behind in Turkey. Daughter and I have "decided" on an Angora for the cat, a Husky for the dog. Is Russian my only/best option for the tort?



That is a nice dream. I wish for you it would come true, but in Denmark you can have a cat and dog and tort too. 
If you love russian torts it`ll be the best you take one.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's still pretty reasonable, Gillian.
> But, yes, it's warmer here. 33°C at the moment, will probably go up one or two more yet today.



It is, but inside it's getting chilly, and at times cold. It's warmer outside. Know what I mean? 

Lucky you. That's hot.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrr. Please don't remind me.
> 
> Temperature has dropped to only 21 degrees C during the day.  I believe it's warmer in Morocco, correct?



*21 Degrees *!!!! I would * l o v e *such temps ! You can have my cold 14 Degrees if you want ! and a lot of rain too.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just five years ago I had no need of glasses.
> Now my eyesight is rapidly worsening and I have three pairs, usually i've got the wrong ones on for what i need to do and can't see well enough to quickly find the required pair. It's quite amusing in a way.



You know Adam, you must search on your head at first when you are searching for your glasses !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I'm sure it will take him a while, poor chap. Probably feeling a little lost and abandoned right now.



Yes, he behaves as if he feels like you wrote. Poor cat, stupid people.


----------



## Bee62

Uff, hard work to catch up with reading all the last posts, but know I think I now all the news that happend.

Heeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo CDR !
Here is Super Bee... If you have a problem ask Super Bee and I fly to help you... Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
( Sorry I am silly and I know it  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It is, but inside it's getting chilly, and at times cold. It's warmer outside. Know what I mean?
> 
> Lucky you. That's hot.


Tis lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You know Adam, you must search on your head at first when you are searching for your glasses !


I don't do that push up onto the head thing. 
But sometimes i search for them and i'm wearing them!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Uff, hard work to catch up with reading all the last posts, but know I think I now all the news that happend.
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo CDR !
> Here is Super Bee... If you have a problem ask Super Bee and I fly to help you... Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ( Sorry I am silly and I know it  )


Fancy painting my exterior woodwork, oh Super Bee?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis lovely.


It sure is. 

Does it get very cold in Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It sure is.
> 
> Does it get very cold in Morocco?


Well, yes in some places. An hour's drive from here there is a winter ski resort. 
Here it will get pretty cold in Dec/Jan/Feb, but probably only as low as 5°C minimum and not often. 
But that's cold enough for me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fancy painting my exterior woodwork, oh Super Bee?



Fancy painting is my favorite work, but you are too far from me, even for a Super Bee


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't do that push up onto the head thing.
> But sometimes i search for them and i'm wearing them!



This is a sign that you urgent need new glasses !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Fancy painting is my favorite work, but you are too far from me, even for a Super Bee


Boooooo to Beeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!
I wouldn't call that particularly super.

And it's not fancy painting, just wood stain/ winter seal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This is a sign that you urgent need new glasses !


Correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've just been throwing my birthday balloons at wifey, but she doesn't seem overly amused. 
So i'm going outside to chuck them at The Tidge and do a bit of work. 
See you later.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooo to Beeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!
> I wouldn't call that particularly super.
> 
> And it's not fancy painting, just wood stain/ winter seal.



That`s what I have to do with my windos too.
Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just been throwing my birthday balloons at wifey, but she doesn't seem overly amused.
> So i'm going outside to chuck them at The Tidge and do a bit of work.
> See you later.



I hope the Tidge will bite you for this !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, yes in some places. An hour's drive from here there is a winter ski resort.
> Here it will get pretty cold in Dec/Jan/Feb, but probably only as low as 5°C minimum and not often.
> But that's cold enough for me.


Cold enough for me, too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't do that push up onto the head thing.
> But sometimes i search for them and i'm wearing them!


You must be joking Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just been throwing my birthday balloons at wifey, but she doesn't seem overly amused.
> So i'm going outside to chuck them at The Tidge and do a bit of work.
> See you later.


Talk later.

Regards to Wiifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli, who is in deep sleep dreaming of TIDGY.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Ex
> 
> Wow. That's exciting!
> 
> I believe Huskies require A LOT of exercise and don't make great house pets, so you may want to reconsider that part of the dream
> 
> If you move so frequently, is it best to avoid getting a tortoise that you know you can only have for such a short part of its life? (EDIT i just reread and saw permanent  ) That said, there may be a Canadian rescue that would be delighted to have someone foster for them
> 
> Any of the Testudo (Russian, Greek, Hermann's) would be fine, but the outdoor season in Canada is short... Much shorter than it is in the UK... so an indoor enclosure and hibernation are inevitable.
> 
> The Canadians are really tough on working visas so well done if you can secure one


I've also heard huskies are quite independent. If you give them an order, then consider it for a minute, before deciding if they will do it or not.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Uff, hard work to catch up with reading all the last posts, but know I think I now all the news that happend.
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo CDR !
> Here is Super Bee... If you have a problem ask Super Bee and I fly to help you... Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ( Sorry I am silly and I know it  )


Never apologize for being silly!!!!!  It is expected here in the CDR!!!!


----------



## jaizei

If you haven't already voted...

Vote in the Calendar contest!!

Voting will end tonight, October 5 @11:59PDT
Times are approximate



VOTE!!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope the Tidge will bite you for this !


She didn't. 
She just looked rather confused. 
Ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You must be joking Adam.


Nope, it's happened a few times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Talk later.
> 
> Regards to Wiifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli, who is in deep sleep dreaming of TIDGY.


And wifey and Tidgy send their love to you and Oli. 
I will post what Tidgy is currently doing tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've also heard huskies are quite independent. If you give them an order, then consider it for a minute, before deciding if they will do it or not.


Just like me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If you haven't already voted...
> 
> Vote in the Calendar contest!!
> 
> Voting will end tonight, October 5 @11:59PDT
> Times are approximate
> 
> 
> 
> VOTE!!​


Thank you, Cameron.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't do that push up onto the head thing.
> But sometimes i search for them and i'm wearing them!


You need your glasses on to help you find your glasses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> You need your glasses on to help you find your glasses.


That's the problem. 
And they need to be the right pair for glasses hunting.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, it's happened a few times.


Good evening Adam.

I'd love to see that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> I'd love to see that.


Good evening, Gillian. 
That's the problem, i can't see anything.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> That's the problem, i can't see anything.


Getting older, Adam? 
(Only joking  ).


----------



## Gillian M

jaizei said:


> If you haven't already voted...
> 
> Vote in the Calendar contest!!
> 
> Voting will end tonight, October 5 @11:59PDT
> Times are approximate
> 
> 
> 
> VOTE!!​


Thanks for posting. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR​


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And wifey and Tidgy send their love to you and Oli.
> I will post what Tidgy is currently doing tomorrow.


Look forward to seeing that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Getting older, Adam?
> (Only joking  ).


I am indeed. 
At twice the speed of wifey, it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am indeed.
> At twice the speed of wifey, it seems.


Oh no you're not.  

You may be slow. As slow as Tidgy and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no you're not.
> 
> You may be slow. As slow as Tidgy and Oli.


I think tortoises age much, much slower than we do.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think tortoises age much, much slower than we do.


How's that?


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think tortoises age much, much slower than we do.


They do everything slower, except reach puberty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> They do everything slower, except reach puberty.


Tidgy eats quicker than I do. What a gobbler!


----------



## JoesMum

And in other news, JoesDad just boarded his plane home from India. I shall be up at silly o'clock to collect him from Heathrow so it's time to turn in 


Nos da! Gute Nacht! Goodnight all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And in other news, JoesDad just boarded his plane home from India. I shall be up at silly o'clock to collect him from Heathrow so it's time to turn in
> 
> 
> Nos da! Gute Nacht! Goodnight all!


Nos da, Linda. 
Hello to Joe's Dad, welcome home.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Never apologize for being silly!!!!!  It is expected here in the CDR!!!!



Thank you Bea ! You are nice to me.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Getting older, Adam?
> (Only joking  ).



We are all getting older, every year ..


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And in other news, JoesDad just boarded his plane home from India. I shall be up at silly o'clock to collect him from Heathrow so it's time to turn in
> 
> 
> Nos da! Gute Nacht! Goodnight all!



What is silly o`clock ? A silly early time to get up ?

Gute Nacht, Linda, schlaf gut.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is silly o`clock ? A silly early time to get up ?
> 
> Gute Nacht, Linda, schlaf gut.


Yup, it means a ridiculously early time in the morning.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam.
Can we talk later a little bit ? I am out to my cats but I pop in again later, hoping to read and see you then.

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Can we talk later a little bit ? I am out to my cats but I pop in again later, hoping to read and see you then.
> 
> Sabine


Yes, i'll be about, i expect. 
Speak later I hope.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Adam. I am back.
I report: All cats are well. My old and since monday toothless cat is eating but it seems that he still has some pain while eating. I hope that he soon recovers and can eat without pain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam. I am back.
> I report: All cats are well. My old and since monday toothless cat is eating but it seems that he still has some pain while eating. I hope that he soon recovers and can eat without pain.


Just watching my Doctor Who. 
Up to 1986 now. 
Send my best wishes to the poor cat, it'll probably take a while to heal, but at least he's eating.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just watching my Doctor Who.
> Up to 1986 now.
> Send my best wishes to the poor cat, it'll probably take a while to heal, but at least he's eating.



Okay. Then speak tomorrow I hope.
Good night Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Then speak tomorrow I hope.
> Good night Adam.


No, no, i'm back now if you wish to chat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Greg, Aldabraman has just posted ! 
He and his tortoises are all okay, power down for weeks ,and cable/ internet just restored today! 
Thank goodness!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Greg, Aldabraman has just posted !
> He and his tortoises are all okay, power down for weeks ,and cable/ internet just restored today!
> Thank goodness!


WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Then speak tomorrow I hope.
> Good night Adam.


Oh, dear, we seem to have missed each other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!


Precisely.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed, hope you are fine.
> 
> Wow! Is it that hot back there? Lucky you, if so.


Hot and humid.
Absolutely miserable.
You'd love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hot and humid.
> Absolutely miserable.
> You'd love it.


So would I
Hi, Ed, you see Greg's just posted ?
He and all his torts are fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So would I
> Hi, Ed, you see Greg's just posted ?
> He and all his torts are fine.


Yes. Great news. He had more of the storm than most of us did.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Great news. He had more of the storm than most of us did.


Hey, Ed: Are you ready for Hurricane Nate?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Ed: Are you ready for Hurricane Nate?


Oh, goodness ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I was up at 5.45am and am just off to Heathrow now. Not see you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I was up at 5.45am and am just off to Heathrow now. Not see you later


Good morning, Linda. 
Speak later, safe journey.


----------



## JoesMum

And we're home  It's a shame he has to go to Palma on Sunday, but... I get to go too on Wednesday for a couple of days


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...
> But I could do with some rain. It's late this year.


At least your roof is safe. For now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Ed: Are you ready for Hurricane Nate?


It looks like that one is coming right towards y'all.
Bloody favoritism!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> .... That said, there may be a Canadian rescue that would be delighted to have someone foster for them
> 
> ...


Once we do have a *permanent*  home, I think we'll indeed just go to a local rescue and take in whoever need a home at that time. Probably not an angora or a husky. I wonder if there are tort rescues in Canada. One would have to think twice before getting a tort there in the first place.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I've also heard huskies are quite independent. If you give them an order, then consider it for a minute, before deciding if they will do it or not.


A bit like cats, eh?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hot and humid.
> Absolutely miserable.
> You'd love it.


Me too, right now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Me too, right now.


Good morning.
It's nice that you are back.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Greg, Aldabraman has just posted !
> He and his tortoises are all okay, power down for weeks ,and cable/ internet just restored today!
> Thank goodness!



Good news ! Thanks !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, we seem to have missed each other.



It seems so .....


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hot and humid.
> Absolutely miserable.
> You'd love it.


Hello Ed.

I sure would. 

And so would @Tidgy's Dad .And even Oli and Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam. I am back.
> I report: All cats are well. My old and since monday toothless cat is eating but it seems that he still has some pain while eating. I hope that he soon recovers and can eat without pain.



Good afternoon Sabine.

Wishes for your cat to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So would I
> Hi, Ed, you see Greg's just posted ?
> He and all his torts are fine.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

all, at CDR​


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 219827
> 
> 
> all, at CDR​



Thank you Gillian. Hope you have a nice weekend too.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sabine.
> 
> Wishes for your cat to get well soon.



Thank you Gillian. I feel the pain too when one of my animals had pain.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian. Hope you have a nice weekend too.


Thank you, Sabine. Hope you are well. 

How's your cat now? Sincerely hope he's better.  And how are your other pets?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian. I feel the pain too when one of my animals had pain.


Very sorry to hear that, and I can imagine it. 

Is the poor cat still eating? Hope so. What is his name? if I may ask.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you, Sabine. Hope you are well.
> 
> How's your cat now? Sincerely hope he's better.  And how are your other pets?


I think the old cat is better from day to day. Mayby hee needs time to recognize that he has no longer hurting teeth !
My other pets are fine. Torts are eating and growing and my old dogs are as healthy as an old dog can be.
All is good.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I think the old cat is better from day to day. Mayby hee needs time to recognize that he has no longer hurting teeth !
> My other pets are fine. Torts are eating and growing and my old dogs are as healthy as an old dog can be.
> All is good.



That could be the case. Sorry, don't know for sure. Haven't dealt with cats.What is his name? if I may ask. 

Pleased to know that all your other pets are fine. 

You even have a dog?! Am scared of them!! May sound "funny"/strange.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sorry to hear that, and I can imagine it.
> 
> Is the poor cat still eating? Hope so. What is his name? if I may ask.


The old cat is eating. Not much but a little. His name is "Mohrchen". He is a black cat. 
The word " Mohr " is an old German word for black people. It was a bad word for black people in the past, but these days there is no bad or worse meaning left. It is only a name.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi @ZEROPILOT hope you are well. And nice to see you around.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> That could be the case. Sorry, don't know for sure. Haven't dealt with cats.What is his name? if I may ask.
> 
> Pleased to know that all your other pets are fine.
> 
> You even have a dog?! Am scared of them!! May sound "funny"/strange.



I have three dogs. They are old: Two of them are 12 years old and one is 11 years. Why do you are scared from dogs ? My dogs are nice, but I think where you live there are many stray dogs that are hungry and sick. They can be scary, that`s right.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> The old cat is eating. Not much but a little. His name is "Mohrchen". He is a black cat.
> The word " Mohr " is an old German word for black people. It was a bad word for black people in the past, but these days there is no bad or worse meaning left. It is only a name.


Well, that's something: he is eating. Poor Mohrchen! I have a strong feeling he is in pain. Sorry Sabine: don't mean to upset you, OK?

Oli has been giving me trouble lately. He hasn't got much appetite, don't know why. Could it be the sudden drop in temperature? I wonder.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I have three dogs. They are old: Two of them are 12 years old and one is 11 years. Why do you are scared from dogs ? My dogs are nice, but I think where you live there are many stray dogs that are hungry and sick. They can be scary, that`s right.



Three dogs? Goodness. So many pets. 


Yep. There are stray dogs here. And people in this part of the world dogs are anything but pets. Regret to say that only the *VERY RICH* own dogs to *GUARD* their villas and luxurious cars. Too bad. @Tidgy's Dad knows this. Right Adam?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Well, that's something: he is eating. Poor Mohrchen! I have a strong feeling he is in pain. Sorry Sabine: don't mean to upset you, OK?
> 
> Oli has been giving me trouble lately. He hasn't got much appetite, don't know why. Could it be the sudden drop in temperature? I wonder.



You haven`t upset me ! Don`t worry please, you`ve done or said nothing wrong.

I think that Oli is feeling the drop in temps and he knows instinctively that winter is coming. His instinct tells him it is time to hibernate.
Give him bright light and warmth to get over this feeling.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Three dogs? Goodness. So many pets.
> 
> 
> Yep. There are stray dogs here. And people in this part of the world dogs are anything but pets. Regret to say that only the *VERY RICH* own dogs to *GUARD* their villas and luxurious cars. Too bad. @Tidgy's Dad knows this. Right Adam?



In some religions dogs are "unclean" "creatures". I think that is a problem too.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> You haven`t upset me ! Don`t worry please, you`ve done or said nothing wrong.
> 
> I think that Oli is feeling the drop in temps and he knows instinctively that winter is coming. His instinct tells him it is time to hibernate.
> Give him bright light and warmth to get over this feeling.


Thanks the advise Sabine. 

You'll be surprised if I tell you this: you advised me to keep the light on a week ago, I think. Well, I did. However....when I put on his light, Oli falls asleep and stretches his legs meaning he's relaxing. When the light is off Oli remains wide awake!  Somewhat "funny" is it not? Would like to hear your opinion as well as @Tidgy's Dad . Thank you both.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> In some religions dogs are "unclean" "creatures". I think that is a problem too.


Yep. That's another issue. 

Let alone that, only the filthy rich can afford them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And we're home  It's a shame he has to go to Palma on Sunday, but... I get to go too on Wednesday for a couple of days


A t least you've got a couple of days together and then you get a mini-break. Splendid. 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> At least your roof is safe. For now.


Ha de ha.
I'm pretty sure I've fixed that. 
But, yes, we'll see when we get the proper rain. 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's nice that you are back.


Good morning, Ed, it's nice that you are back, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good news ! Thanks !


I am so relieved. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ed.
> 
> I sure would.
> 
> And so would @Tidgy's Dad .And even Oli and Tidgy.


Yup. 
Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The old cat is eating. Not much but a little. His name is "Mohrchen". He is a black cat.
> The word " Mohr " is an old German word for black people. It was a bad word for black people in the past, but these days there is no bad or worse meaning left. It is only a name.


Mohr is probably the equivalent of Moor in English, the 'black' men from Morocco who occupied Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the advise Sabine.
> 
> You'll be surprised if I tell you this: you advised me to keep the light on a week ago, I think. Well, I did. However....when I put on his light, Oli falls asleep and stretches his legs meaning he's relaxing. When the light is off Oli remains wide awake!  Somewhat "funny" is it not? Would like to hear your opinion as well as @Tidgy's Dad . Thank you both.


He is relaxed when the light is on. 
When it's off he is probably feeling a bit colder and wintery and feels he should look for somewhere secure to brumate. Just a guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates. 
Another beautiful day here in Morocco. 
I have a lesson in an hour. 
Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Good afternoon Adam. 

I knew you would.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is relaxed when the light is on.
> When it's off he is probably feeling a bit colder and wintery and feels he should look for somewhere secure to brumate. Just a guess.


That makes sense. 

Thanks your help, Adam.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey's student has arrived.
Mine is late.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like that one is coming right towards y'all.
> Bloody favoritism!


But Jim Cantore is in Gulfport, Mississippi!!!!! 

For our overseas contingent, Jim Cantore is an "extreme weatherman." He IS a fully trained and qualified meteorologist and he works for The Weather Channel. He is famous for always going DIRECTLY to the site of the expected impact to report and demonstrate rather dramatically what it's like to be at the storm site. It's become a standard joke that if Jim Cantore comes to your town, GET OUT OF TOWN, NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But Jim Cantore is in Gulfport, Mississippi!!!!!
> 
> For our overseas contingent, Jim Cantore is an "extreme weatherman." He IS a fully trained and qualified meteorologist and he works for The Weather Channel. He is famous for always going DIRECTLY to the site of the expected impact to report and demonstrate rather dramatically what it's like to be at the storm site. It's become a standard joke that if Jim Cantore comes to your town, GET OUT OF TOWN, NOW!!!!!!!!


I shall not be inviting him for cheese and tea, i don't think.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall not be inviting him for cheese and tea, i don't think.


A wise move! 

Actually, all kidding aside, he is apparently a pretty nice guy. He's very good at explaining complicated weather physics in ways that are more easily understood.
He's also had a rather challenging life: His first wife developed Parkinson's Disease, and their 2 children both have Fragile X Syndrome. That is an inherited disorder which causes mental retardation and severe social challenges. Although he and his wife divorced (and he's dating someone new) he very actively and openly supports Parkinson's Research Foundation as well as foundations that support research on Fragile X Syndrome. 

We all have so much to be grateful for.


----------



## Moozillion

Even though we won't know where Hurricane Nate will hit, for sure, we are definitely in the cone of impact, so I am off to do preparatory chores. 

Love to all roomies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A wise move!
> 
> Actually, all kidding aside, he is apparently a pretty nice guy. He's very good at explaining complicated weather physics in ways that are more easily understood.
> He's also had a rather challenging life: His first wife developed Parkinson's Disease, and their 2 children both have Fragile X Syndrome. That is an inherited disorder which causes mental retardation and severe social challenges. Although he and his wife divorced (and he's dating someone new) he very actively and openly supports Parkinson's Research Foundation as well as foundations that support research on Fragile X Syndrome.
> 
> We all have so much to be grateful for.


Indeed we do. 
We are so fortunate
I studied meteorology in my first year at uni. It's a nightmare, no wonder they're wrong half the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Even though we won't know where Hurricane Nate will hit, for sure, we are definitely in the cone of impact, so I am off to do preparatory chores.
> 
> Love to all roomies.


You take care, Bea. 
And my best wishes to everyone in the path of this storm. What an awful year for these hurricanes and storms.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> The old cat is eating. Not much but a little. His name is "Mohrchen". He is a black cat.
> The word " Mohr " is an old German word for black people. It was a bad word for black people in the past, but these days there is no bad or worse meaning left. It is only a name.


I never heard that word. My relatives used the word schwartz.


----------



## Big Charlie

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the advise Sabine.
> 
> You'll be surprised if I tell you this: you advised me to keep the light on a week ago, I think. Well, I did. However....when I put on his light, Oli falls asleep and stretches his legs meaning he's relaxing. When the light is off Oli remains wide awake!  Somewhat "funny" is it not? Would like to hear your opinion as well as @Tidgy's Dad . Thank you both.


It sounds like he is basking and he is so comfortable he falls asleep. Maybe he isn't comfortable with the light off.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's nice that you are back.


Thank you, Ed! I couldn't miss the calendar contest


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The old cat is eating. Not much but a little. His name is "Mohrchen". He is a black cat.
> The word " Mohr " is an old German word for black people. It was a bad word for black people in the past, but these days there is no bad or worse meaning left. It is only a name.


I wonder if that's the word they used in the German translation of "Othello". There's a similar word, "mavr", in the Russian translation. Meaning Moor, or "Moroccan" @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mohr is probably the equivalent of Moor in English, the 'black' men from Morocco who occupied Spain.


SNAP!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Roommates, please tag me when the contest results are posted. I'm very off or very behind with my count.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I wonder if that's the word they used in the German translation of "Othello". There's a similar word, "mavr", in the Russian translation. Meaning Moor, or "Moroccan" @Tidgy's Dad


Yes, from "Blackamoor", all very interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Roommates, please tag me when the contest results are posted. I'm very off or very behind with my count.


I shall. 
They could have left a message, "Thank you to all those who entered the Calendar Contest and thank you to everyone who voted" and then a message explaining what is going on and that there would seem to be a vote off to look out for later. 
Still, we must wait patiently for the results, I guess.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> It sounds like he is basking and he is so comfortable he falls asleep. Maybe he isn't comfortable with the light off.


Hi hope you are fine. 

Thanks very much your help. Appreciate it.  He has kept me somewhat worried.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Ed! I couldn't miss the calendar contest


Good evening Lena, hope yo are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall not be inviting him for cheese and tea, i don't think.


Good evening Adam.

Why not? The poor thing may be hungry.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> I never heard that word. My relatives used the word schwartz.


"Schwarz" means "black" though without the letter "T." Right, @Bee62 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Why not? The poor thing may be hungry.


Good evening, Gillian. 
He brings hurricanes in his wake, that's why. 
You invite him.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> He brings hurricanes in his wake, that's why.
> You invite him.


Wow! 

If you change your mind, here you go:




See how much cheese? Just give him a tiny, tiny piece.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!
> 
> If you change your mind, here you go:
> 
> View attachment 219838
> 
> 
> See how much cheese? Just give him a tiny, tiny piece.


Hmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.


Hmmmmmm or YUMMY?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmmmmm or YUMMY?


Processed cheese, so "Hmmmmmmmmm".


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Processed cheese, so "Hmmmmmmmmm".


Help yourself please. Feel at home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Help yourself please. Feel at home.


No, thanks, just had cheese and Marmite sarnies. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Processed cheese, so "Hmmmmmmmmm".


Yuck! I hate processed cheese. They've ruined cheeseburgers by putting cheap "cheese food" on them. That is what they call some American cheese. It isn't made of milk so they have to call it cheese food, not cheese.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall.
> They could have left a message, "Thank you to all those who entered the Calendar Contest and thank you to everyone who voted" and then a message explaining what is going on and that there would seem to be a vote off to look out for later.
> Still, we must wait patiently for the results, I guess.


By my count, there was tie for 3rd place, and a bunch of people with 8 votes, and they can't all be on the calendar because then there would be 13.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> Yuck! I hate processed cheese. They've ruined cheeseburgers by putting cheap "cheese food" on them. That is what they call some American cheese. It isn't made of milk so they have to call it cheese food, not cheese.


"Cheese food?" That's strange.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, thanks, just had cheese and Marmite sarnies.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wifey and Tidgy might want some.  Or have they eaten too?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall.
> They could have left a message, "Thank you to all those who entered the Calendar Contest and thank you to everyone who voted" and then a message explaining what is going on and that there would seem to be a vote off to look out for later.
> Still, we must wait patiently for the results, I guess.


Sighing in agreement...


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lena, hope yo are well.


Thank you, Gillian. Hope you and Oli are well too!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Gillian. Hope you and Oli are well too!


We are fine, thanks. But.......Winter is very near......brrrrrrrr. Winter here, may be colder than Winter in Denmark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Yuck! I hate processed cheese. They've ruined cheeseburgers by putting cheap "cheese food" on them. That is what they call some American cheese. It isn't made of milk so they have to call it cheese food, not cheese.


I hate it too. And Cameron was always posting cheese fountains and aerosol cheese. 
Yuck. 
And a cheeseburger should have real cheese, yup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> By my count, there was tie for 3rd place, and a bunch of people with 8 votes, and they can't all be on the calendar because then there would be 13.


Yup, I got the same result.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> We are fine, thanks. But.......Winter is very near......brrrrrrrr. Winter here, may be colder than Winter in Denmark.


I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I somehow doubt it.


Hello Adam. 

I do know what you mean, but nobody can imagine how cold it gets here at times.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate it too. And Cameron was always posting cheese fountains and aerosol cheese.
> Yuck.
> And a cheeseburger should have real cheese, yup.






Have some please. It looks good, doesn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam.
> 
> I do know what you mean, but nobody can imagine how cold it gets here at times.


I spent a winter in Poland when the temp dropped to minus 40 including wind chill. You could walk on the frozen Baltic. That was cold so I can certainly imagine far worse than your winter.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spent a winter in Poland when the temp dropped to minus 40 including wind chill. You could walk on the frozen Baltic. That was cold so I can certainly imagine far worse than your winter.


Minus 40 in Poland! Incredible. Definitely much worse than Winter here.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have JoesDad and daughter home now 

However, this is merely a transit camp... i shall be leaving at 6.45am tomorrow to take daughter to Gatwick airport as she's heading off to the Mediterranean for a week. On Sunday I Will take JoesDad to Gatwick so he can fly to Majorca (Spanish island) for work and then it's peace again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have JoesDad and daughter home now
> 
> However, this is merely a transit camp... i shall be leaving at 6.45am tomorrow to take daughter to Gatwick airport as she's heading off to the Mediterranean for a week. On Sunday I Will take JoesDad to Gatwick so he can fly to Majorca (Spanish island) for work and then it's peace again!


Nice to have them back albeit only briefly. 
No peace for the wicked.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spent a winter in Poland when the temp dropped to minus 40 including wind chill. You could walk on the frozen Baltic. That was cold so I can certainly imagine far worse than your winter.


I can't even stand +40F. That is about our average low in the winter. I do think you get used to the climate somewhat. We moved from an area that got colder, and the first winter here, I was very comfortable, even working outside in a tee. Then I got used to it, and now I'm cold all winter long.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have JoesDad and daughter home now
> 
> However, this is merely a transit camp... i shall be leaving at 6.45am tomorrow to take daughter to Gatwick airport as she's heading off to the Mediterranean for a week. On Sunday I Will take JoesDad to Gatwick so he can fly to Majorca (Spanish island) for work and then it's peace again!


You're the chauffeur.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I can't even stand +40F. That is about our average low in the winter. I do think you get used to the climate somewhat. We moved from an area that got colder, and the first winter here, I was very comfortable, even working outside in a tee. Then I got used to it, and now I'm cold all winter long.


I can't deal with the cold any more. 
No more cold winters for me. 
I'll migrate if it gets too cold here. 
Head South til it's warm.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the advise Sabine.
> 
> You'll be surprised if I tell you this: you advised me to keep the light on a week ago, I think. Well, I did. However....when I put on his light, Oli falls asleep and stretches his legs meaning he's relaxing. When the light is off Oli remains wide awake!  Somewhat "funny" is it not? Would like to hear your opinion as well as @Tidgy's Dad . Thank you both.



Oli is acting somehow .... weird. I have no idea...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mohr is probably the equivalent of Moor in English, the 'black' men from Morocco who occupied Spain.



That`s right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s right.


Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Ed! I couldn't miss the calendar contest


I did 
I only have ugly tortoises left


----------



## Big Charlie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did
> I only have ugly tortoises left


So ugly that they are cute.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> I never heard that word. My relatives used the word schwartz.


It is a very old word for black people.But it is a abusive word.
But for my cat it is only a name, nothing bad, only a name for a black cat.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> So ugly that they are cute.


Dull and unremarkable.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did
> I only have ugly tortoises left



Hi Ed, no tortoise is ugly !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> "Schwarz" means "black" though without the letter "T." Right, @Bee62 ?


Yes, that`s right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did
> I only have ugly tortoises left





Big Charlie said:


> So ugly that they are cute.


I reckon a really ugly tort might win it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dull and unremarkable.


But maybe not that.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.


Good evening Adam. Sorry, I was busy with reading all posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Sorry, I was busy with reading all posts.


No problem. 
Have you had a splendiferous day?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem.
> Have you had a splendiferous day?


Honestly ? No.
I am a little bit sick. Cystitis ....


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I reckon a really ugly tort might win it.


We used to go to the ugly dog contest.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> We used to go to the ugly dog contest.


This one could be a winner


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> This one could be a winner
> View attachment 219845


That's pretty ugly! The winners usually look like that but are missing teeth so their tongues hang out crookedly.


----------



## Bee62

Or this ?






All of them are poor, poor creatures "designed" by people. What a shame ( not for the dogs )


----------



## Bee62

A shar pei.



Sick of his own skin....


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> A shar pei.
> 
> 
> 
> Sick of his own skin....


What a freaky picture! That is part human. I love shar peis, especially when they are puppies. So wrinkly! One of the contests we went to had a shar pei entered but he didn't win.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Honestly ? No.
> I am a little bit sick. Cystitis ....


Oh, dear, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> We used to go to the ugly dog contest.


Just to look or did you enter it?
( a dog I mean, not you)


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> What a freaky picture! That is part human. I love shar peis, especially when they are puppies. So wrinkly! One of the contests we went to had a shar pei entered but he didn't win.


But because they are wrinkly they are often sick. Parasites and scaly, sick skin.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just to look or did you enter it?
> ( a dog I mean, not you)


Just to look!


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> But because they are wrinkly they are often sick. Parasites and scaly, sick skin.


Lots of pure bred dogs have problems caused by the breeding.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, hope you feel better soon.



Thank you, but it is just the beginning today. It seems and feels that it will last some days


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Lots of pure bred dogs have problems caused by the breeding.


That`s why i prefer none breed dogs, hybrid dogs. My three are hybrids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, but it is just the beginning today. It seems and feels that it will last some days


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


It hurts ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It hurts ....


Do you have medication or painkillers?


----------



## Bee62

Talking about other things:
Have you ever looked at Google earth where I live ? With the new dates you can find and see it.
When I am awake I will wave ( that`s a joke ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Talking about other things:
> Have you ever looked at Google earth where I live ? With the new dates you can find and see it.
> When I am awake I will wave ( that`s a joke ).


I shall wave back.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you have medication or painkillers?


I would have but I take nothing. Only much drinking ( water and tee ).
In Germany we have the saying: Weed don`t die ....


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> I would have but I take nothing. Only much drinking ( water and tee ).
> In Germany we have the saying: Weed don`t die ....


Can you get cranberry juice?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall wave back.


First you have to find me, then you can wave ...


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Can you get cranberry juice?


Good idea ! Thank you. Tomorrow I can buy cranberry juice in town.


----------



## Bee62

I am tired and want to go to bed.
Nos Da, Good night and Gute Nacht @all.
Speak tomorrow again, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am tired and want to go to bed.
> Nos Da, Good night and Gute Nacht @all.
> Speak tomorrow again, I hope.


Nos da, Sabine. 
Sleep well and I hope to speak again soon. 
Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## jaizei

There were several ties in the calendar contest that need to be broken to determine prizes and which photos make the cut. Use the links below to vote:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-1.161241/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-2.161242/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thank you, Cameron. 
Good luck to all those in the play offs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Kristoff 
Hi, Lena, the vote offs have just been posted.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> There were several ties in the calendar contest that need to be broken to determine prizes and which photos make the cut. Use the links below to vote:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-1.161241/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-2.161242/


Done!

I'm just off to Gatwick airport now. Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did
> I only have ugly tortoises left


Can tortoises be ugly?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ed, no tortoise is ugly !


Snap


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Kristoff
> Hi, Lena, the vote offs have just been posted.


Thank you, Adam. Just voted.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Honestly ? No.
> I am a little bit sick. Cystitis ....


Oh dear. Get well soon.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Done!
> 
> I'm just off to Gatwick airport now. Not see you later


Careful, Linda. You seem to go to the airport(s) so much, somebody might think you're a grey market cabby 
I voted this morning too. How nerve-wrecking it must be for the participants.


----------



## Kristoff

Since he’s not in the vote-offs, I guess I can post this now: Kristoff’s photo will be in this year’s calendar! 

I submitted when we didn’t have enough photos to run the contest. I included a disclaimer that he’s no longer my tortoise, but this didn’t get us disqualified. 

I’m very very happy and grateful for the opportunity to see him again on my wall in 2018. I miss my beautiful boy.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Careful, Linda. You seem to go to the airport(s) so much, somebody might think you're a grey market cabby
> I voted this morning too. How nerve-wrecking it must be for the participants.


 Maybe I should join Uber 

I'm home now. Time for coffee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Done!
> 
> I'm just off to Gatwick airport now. Not see you later


Good morning, Linda. 
Ron!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Adam. Just voted.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
I shall vote tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Since he’s not in the vote-offs, I guess I can post this now: Kristoff’s photo will be in this year’s calendar!
> 
> I submitted when we didn’t have enough photos to run the contest. I included a disclaimer that he’s no longer my tortoise, but this didn’t get us disqualified.
> 
> I’m very very happy and grateful for the opportunity to see him again on my wall in 2018. I miss my beautiful boy.


CONGRATULAIONS ! ! ! !
Well done Kristoff ! 
I think it is therefore safe for me to say that Tidgy is also in the Calendar for 2018 .
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Maybe I should join Uber
> 
> I'm home now. Time for coffee


On my second coffee. 
Feet up for the day now, Linda?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ed, no tortoise is ugly !


Hi Sabine.

That's true.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I reckon a really ugly tort might win it.


Hi Adam. 

Why such ugly thoughts?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On my second coffee.
> Feet up for the day now, Linda?


No cheese?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No cheese?


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
Not today. 
Yet.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Not today.
> Yet.


I wonder why. Or rather, why not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder why. Or rather, why not.


Not very hungry this morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Oli is acting somehow .... weird. I have no idea...



What Adam @Tidgy's Dad said might be true: Oli might be feeling the relatively cool weather, and is therefore relaxing under his light where it's nice and warm.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not very hungry this morning.


Do you mean that you didn't have breakfast yet? It's almost 3pm here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you mean that you didn't have breakfast yet? It's almost 3pm here.


I had breakfast, but only a couple of slices of toast. 
Cheese would have been a bit heavy. 
It's nearly 1 pm here. Didn't feel like lunch but that's usual.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I had breakfast, but only a couple of slices of toast.
> Cheese would have been a bit heavy.
> It's nearly 1 pm here. Didn't feel like lunch but that's usual.


Got to go now.

Talk later.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On my second coffee.
> Feet up for the day now, Linda?


Sort of. JoesDad is taking me out to dinner tonight to make up for not being here for weeks on end


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Sort of. JoesDad is taking me out to dinner tonight to make up for not being here for weeks on end


Good afternoon Linda, hope you are all well. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sort of. JoesDad is taking me out to dinner tonight to make up for not being here for weeks on end


That's nice. 
Even better than feet up, I'd say. 
Hope they have a good cheese board.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Linda, hope you are all well.
> 
> Enjoy it!


Doing well thanks Gillian. It is nice to have people in the house again. Daughter has arrived in Rome and will meet her tour party this evening.

For some reason JoesDad doesn't want to go out for a curry tonight...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One lesson done, another in an hour.


----------



## JoesMum

A "postcard" from daughter. 

The Colliseum in Rome. The statue in front represents the "Andrea Bocelli Foundation" apparently... that's what the sign said anyway  ... he's an opera singer


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A "postcard" from daughter.
> 
> The Colliseum in Rome. The statue in front represents the "Andrea Bocelli Foundation" apparently... that's what the sign said anyway  ... he's an opera singer


For me, the Colliseum has one of the most incredible atmosphere's of anywhere on earth.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A "postcard" from daughter.
> 
> The Colliseum in Rome. The statue in front represents the "Andrea Bocelli Foundation" apparently... that's what the sign said anyway  ... he's an opera singer


I guess I'll never understand post-modern art. The Coliseum, on the other hand, is timeless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another lesson now. 
See you in a couple of hours.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another lesson now.
> See you in a couple of hours.


Good evening Adam. 
Still giving lessons? What subjects? if I may ask. I think I have asked you this question before. I'm getting older too. 

Wifey gives lessons as well, right?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Still giving lessons? What subjects? if I may ask. I think I have asked you this question before. I'm getting older too.
> 
> Wifey gives lessons as well, right?


Yes, mostly English, but I teach diverse other subjects at times. Physics, maths, astronomy, Latin, palaeontology............


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, mostly English, but I teach diverse other subjects at times. Physics, maths, astronomy, Latin, palaeontology............



Good evening Adam. 

Many subjects, there.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> A "postcard" from daughter.
> 
> The Colliseum in Rome. The statue in front represents the "Andrea Bocelli Foundation" apparently... that's what the sign said anyway  ... he's an opera singer


That looks like a seed pod from an alien plant...


----------



## Moozillion

Well, so far Hurricane Nate is not looking like much of a problem for us. It's small, moving quickly and not very strong- just barely a hurricane. They have shifted the anticipated track to the east of us, so we'll only get exposed to the weaker side. 
But we're still taking precautions: mainly putting away anything in the garden or patio that could become a projectile if hit by a wind gust. And Elsa is inside, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Many subjects, there.


Good evening, Gillian. 
And pre-Etruscan pottery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, so far Hurricane Nate is not looking like much of a problem for us. It's small, moving quickly and not very strong- just barely a hurricane. They have shifted the anticipated track to the east of us, so we'll only get exposed to the weaker side.
> But we're still taking precautions: mainly putting away anything in the garden or patio that could become a projectile if hit by a wind gust. And Elsa is inside, of course.


Quite right, don't take any chances, better safe than sorry. 
Good luck, Bea, stay safe, my friend.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> And pre-Etruscan pottery.


Which subject do you like teaching most?  English? Only guessing.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Doing well thanks Gillian. It is nice to have people in the house again. Daughter has arrived in Rome and will meet her tour party this evening.
> 
> For some reason JoesDad doesn't want to go out for a curry tonight...


I love curry. We don't have a very good Indian restaurant near us. I would imagine the food in India is quite different.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> CONGRATULAIONS ! ! ! !
> Well done Kristoff !
> I think it is therefore safe for me to say that Tidgy is also in the Calendar for 2018 .
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Charlie also!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Which subject do you like teaching most?  English? Only guessing.


Yup, 95 per cent English.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, 95 per cent English.


I'd expected it. 

What does WIfey teach?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Charlie also!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS CHARLIE ! ! ! 
Comfortably, too, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd expected it.
> 
> What does WIfey teach?


Just English.
But she's trained to teach English as a foreign language and did so back in the UK.


----------



## Bee62

jaizei said:


> There were several ties in the calendar contest that need to be broken to determine prizes and which photos make the cut. Use the links below to vote:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-1.161241/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2018-calendar-vote-off-2.161242/



Done !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Get well soon.


Thank you ! I`ll try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Which subject do you like teaching most?  English? Only guessing.


Oh, misread this. 
I like teaching palaeontology the most, my pet subject.
But I rarely get the chance here.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Adam ! Saw you lurking out of your dark corner. Do you have a yellyfish to light the dark ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam ! Saw you lurking out of your dark corner. Do you have a yellyfish to light the dark ?


Good evening, Sabine. 
Yes, a blackcurrant flavoured jellyfish tonight.
Subtle lighting.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> Yes, a blackcurrant flavoured jellyfish tonight.
> Subtle lighting.



Oh I like dim light. It makes it comfortable here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh I like dim light. It makes it comfortable here.


Bright lights can give me a headache. 
And if one tickles the jellyfish, they glow a little brighter for a while.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bright lights can give me a headache.
> And if one tickles the jellyfish, they glow a little brighter for a while.



Then tickle them a little bit. Otherwise I can`t see your face.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Then tickle them a little bit. Otherwise I can`t see your face.


I have a spot. 
I don't want anyone to see my face. 
I did my lessons today with a bag on my head.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a spot.
> I don't want anyone to see my face.
> I did my lessons today with a bag on my head.


A spot at your age ????
I imagine it looks funny, you, with a bag on your head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A spot at your age ????
> I imagine it looks funny, you, with a bag on your head.


I look terribly distinguished.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I look terribly distinguished.


No problem. In our age we only will be more beautiful with all our wrinkles and bags on our heads ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No problem. In our age we only will be more beautiful with all our wrinkles and bags on our heads ....


Mine's a very nice bag.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine's a very nice bag.



Picture please !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

On your head of course !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> On your head of course !


Hmmmm. 
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Maybe tomorrow.


No problem, when you promise


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS CHARLIE ! ! !
> Comfortably, too, I think.


You recognized him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No problem, when you promise


Hmmmm.
We'll see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> You recognized him!


Of course I did. 
He's a special guy.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course I did.
> He's a special guy.


I don't want to tell him you said that. He is haughty enough already!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I don't want to tell him you said that. He is haughty enough already!


Aren't they all !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
I'm off to count my nasal hairs. 
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Let's start with a postcard from daughter who went to Rome's Trevi Fountain last night



She has an international group led by a Spaniard. They had to persuade him to schedule yesterday's evening meal a lot earlier than his plan... the Spanish traditionally eat about 10pm even at home, most of the rest of Europe dines out about 7-8pm and the Americans wanted to eat even earlier than that apparently. They ate at 8.30pm!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let's start with a postcard from daughter who went to Rome's Trevi Fountain last night
> View attachment 219904
> 
> 
> She has an international group led by a Spaniard. They had to persuade him to schedule yesterday's evening meal a lot earlier than his plan... the Spanish traditionally eat about 10pm even at home, most of the rest of Europe dines out about 7-8pm and the Americans wanted to eat even earlier than that apparently. They ate at 8.30pm!


Yes, some Americans like to eat early. Most local restaurants aren't open past 9 pm. We eat really early. Lunch is our main meal. DH gets heartburn if he eats late. When we were in Arabia, the locals didn't eat until midnight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let's start with a postcard from daughter who went to Rome's Trevi Fountain last night
> View attachment 219904
> 
> 
> She has an international group led by a Spaniard. They had to persuade him to schedule yesterday's evening meal a lot earlier than his plan... the Spanish traditionally eat about 10pm even at home, most of the rest of Europe dines out about 7-8pm and the Americans wanted to eat even earlier than that apparently. They ate at 8.30pm!


Good morning, Linda. 
Lovely photo. 
Yes, the Spanish have a siesta all afternoon and then work in the evening so eat late. As I eat even later it suits me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Yes, some Americans like to eat early. Most local restaurants aren't open past 9 pm. We eat really early. Lunch is our main meal. DH gets heartburn if he eats late. When we were in Arabia, the locals didn't eat until midnight!


Good morning. 
They eat at all hours, all day here.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum's airport taxi service getting ready to depart. Today's trip is to Gatwick north terminal...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> JoesMum's airport taxi service getting ready to depart. Today's trip is to Gatwick north terminal...


I wonder about your families carbon footprint.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Second lesson down, one to go in 45 minutes time.
Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's almost like working.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, misread this.
> I like teaching palaeontology the most, my pet subject.
> But I rarely get the chance here.


Good afternoon Adam. 

I can imagine that, in this region. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I`ll try.


Hello Sabine. 

What's wrong? if I may ask. Hope you're not ill.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bright lights can give me a headache.
> And if one tickles the jellyfish, they glow a little brighter for a while.



Just like the pics I post!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> I can imagine that, in this region. Know what I mean?


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
yes.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> yes.


Nobody seem to be around today. Is it too cold at CDR, Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Nobody seem to be around today. Is it too cold at CDR, Adam?


Never, as long as our hearts are warm. 
Bea's lurking in a corner somewhere, Linda's been visiting, but it's fairly quiet today. 
Just as well, as i'm working and hate to miss anything.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> A "postcard" from daughter.
> 
> The Colliseum in Rome. The statue in front represents the "Andrea Bocelli Foundation" apparently... that's what the sign said anyway  ... he's an opera singer


Thanks for posting, Linda.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never, as long as our hearts are warm.
> Bea's lurking in a corner somewhere, Linda's been visiting, but it's fairly quiet today.
> Just as well, as i'm working and hate to miss anything.


Very quite here, today.

Am getting cold. Could I bring in a heater next time?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wonder about your families carbon footprint.


So do I... especially the one that's an ecologist and very environment aware!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Am I the only gun NUT here?
I just scored a 1,000 round case of Soviet AK47 ammo for $180 at the gun show.
Good for target shooting. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How's Bea?
The storm hit as a cat one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Very quite here, today.
> 
> Am getting cold. Could I bring in a heater next time?


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Am I the only gun NUT here?
> I just scored a 1,000 round case of Soviet AK47 ammo for $180 at the gun show.
> Good for target shooting. Maybe next weekend.


Enjoy yourself, but no, really not my thing. 
Hi, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's Bea?
> The storm hit as a cat one.


Yup, but our Mooz was well prepared. 
She's been on reading through the posts today, so I think she's fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, but our Mooz was well prepared.
> She's been on reading through the posts today, so I think she's fine.


Great.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy yourself, but no, really not my thing.
> Hi, Ed.


Like tattoos and motorcycles?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished for the day! 
I am quite knackered. 
Two days off now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Like tattoos and motorcycles?


Quite. 
I think I'm a girl. 
(apologies to any ladies who like the above items).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> I think I'm a girl.
> (apologies to any ladies who like the above items).


Oooh. I don't know.
I know a LOT of tattooed, motorcycle riding ladies that carry guns.....I can appreciate that it might be a "western" thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oooh. I don't know.
> I know a LOT of tattooed, motorcycle riding ladies that carry guns.....I can appreciate that it might be a "western" thing.


Kelly has no tattoos. But there's a reason why her purse weighs 15 pounds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oooh. I don't know.
> I know a LOT of tattooed, motorcycle riding ladies that carry guns.....


Can't imagine wifey doing any of those things. 
In fact i shudder to think. 
Still each to their own, rather bizarrely some people don't like palaeoecology , Doctor Who or even strong cheese. 
It's a funny old world.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has no tattoos. But there's a reason why her purse weighs 15 pounds.


In the UK and most of europe we just don't carry guns.. and most of us don't get the American obsession with them. 

I'm glad you enjoyed it, but saying anything more will get me a telling off for being political.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has no tattoos. But there's a reason why her purse weighs 15 pounds.


Cheese supply?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In the UK and most of europe we just don't carry guns.. and most of us don't get the American obsession with them.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it, but saying anything more will get me a telling off for being political.


No guns here, either. 
But I've been shot and shot at. 
It tends to put one off a tad.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.


Good evening Adam. 

Why not, Sir?  Do you want me to fall ill?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> In the UK and most of europe we just don't carry guns.. and most of us don't get the American obsession with them.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it, but saying anything more will get me a telling off for being political.


I've seen on television that even some U.K. police carry no firearms?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No guns here, either.
> But I've been shot and shot at.
> It tends to put one off a tad.


I've also been shot. But to be fair. I shot him first.
True hunting accident story.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Why not, Sir?  Do you want me to fall ill?


Of course not.
Wear a duffle coat, jumpers, leg warmers and woolly long johns, you'll be fine.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've seen on television that even some U.K. police carry no firearms?


Most UK police don't carry firearms. The armed police are special units that get deployed where necessary.

Outside important buildings and, with the current terrorist threat, they are more common. But generally cops do not carry guns in the UK; they don't need to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've seen on television that even some U.K. police carry no firearms?


The police carry guns here, but allegedly most are not loaded. I've never heard of one being used.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course not.
> Wear a duffle coat, jumpers, leg warmers and woolly long johns, you'll be fine.


Won't be able to move with all that on! 

Please, please allow me to bring in a heater.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've also been shot. But to be fair. I shot him first.
> True hunting accident story.....


Hmmmm. 
I shot myself in the mouth.
(richochet) 
My dad shot his toe off. 
My grandad's gun jammed while fighting German's. (WWII not holiday) 
I think my family should steer clear.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Most UK police don't carry firearms. The armed police are special units that get deployed where necessary.
> 
> Outside important buildings and, with the current terrorist threat, they are more common. But generally cops do not carry guns in the UK; they don't need to


Good evening Linda. 

Wow! You ought to see the way policemen are armed here in Jordan. With the influx of refugees after the uprisings in the region, the country is not the safe place it once was which really is too bad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I also don't want to get all political.
The American culture of firearms and the saturation of them is alarming.
Buy it's kind of like nuclear arms.....If the bad guys have them. You'd better be prepared.
Almost EVERY state allows citizens to posses and to carry a firearm. Purchasing one is very easy and I would feel very uncomfortable not being armed.
I can see how this would seem strange.
It simply isn't good.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I shot myself in the mouth.
> (richochet)
> My dad shot his toe off.
> My grandad's gun jammed while fighting German's. (WWII not holiday)
> I think my family should steer clear.


Goodness! What a history.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Won't be able to move with all that on!
> 
> Please, please allow me to bring in a heater.


No. 
Jellyfish stings might warm you up.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also don't want to get all political.
> The American culture of firearms and the saturation of them is alarming.
> Buy it's kind of like nuclear arms.....If the bad guys have them. You'd better be prepared.
> Almost EVERY state allows citizens to posses and to carry a firearm. Purchasing one is very easy and I would feel very uncomfortable not being armed.
> I can see how this would seem strange.
> It simply isn't good.


The thing is that we Europeans go to the USA, admittedly we try to stay out of harms way, but we don't feel unsafe being unarmed. Far from it. You have a lovely country with some bad guys in it. It just makes it harder to comprehend.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also don't want to get all political.
> The American culture of firearms and the saturation of them is alarming.
> Buy it's kind of like nuclear arms.....If the bad guys have them. You'd better be prepared.
> Almost EVERY state allows citizens to posses and to carry a firearm. Purchasing one is very easy and I would feel very uncomfortable not being armed.
> I can see how this would seem strange.
> It simply isn't good.


Hi Ed. Nice to see you around, but without guns at CDR please. 

By the way, how is your mother today? Hope she's better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> The thing is that we Europeans go to the USA, admittedly we try to stay out of harms way, but we don't feel unsafe being unarmed. Far from it. You have a lovely country.
> Most Americans are wonderful people. Warm, thoughtful and kind.
> You may not even be aware of the dangerous elements untill it finds you.
> Some areas are very safe most of the time.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Jellyfish stings might warm you up.


It won't believe me. I'll only visit CDR during Summer when it isn't that dark as during Summer the days get longer, and it's obviously nice and hot.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> I think I'm a girl.
> (apologies to any ladies who like the above items).


I don't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> It won't believe me. I'll only visit CDR during Summer when it isn't that dark as during Summer the days get longer, and it's obviously nice and hot.


It's the same temperature and light level in the Cold Dark Room all year around. 
The people here make it warm and bright.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the same temperature and light level in the Cold Dark Room all year around.
> The people here make it warm and bright.


They sure do, psychologically, but not otherwise. That is with all my respect and love to everyone at CDR.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll drop the subject.
I'm no expert on any gun matter. I'm not even sure what my actual stand on it is.
It's a mess. Likely a mess that can't be cleaned up easily.
And not about tortoises at any rate.


----------



## JoesMum

We're not aware of dangerous stuff here until it happens too. I was on a train going into London Bridge station when it got bombed 30 years ago by the IRA. We have had guns and and people driven at in central London and you know I go up there all the time. I didn't feel any less safe wandering round Boston, New York, Washington DC or Baltimore.

My last word on the subject back to CDR nonsense 

I am watching Strictly Come Dancing ... former musician and current vicar, Richard Coles doing a Passo Doble dressed as Flash Gordon... What could possibly go wrong


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll drop the subject.
> I'm no expert on any gun matter. I'm not even sure what my actual stand on it is.
> It's a mess. Likely a mess that can't be cleaned up easily.
> And not about tortoises at any rate.


Well, an awful lot of stuff in here is not really tortoise related.
Which is good, it's nice to hear other people's interests and lifestyles.
I love all the talk of people's hobbies, food, language differences and where they visit, their homes, holidays other pets.
i'm glad we're all different, and that we can be so in here without getting nasty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're not aware of dangerous stuff here until it happens too. I was on a train going into London Bridge station when it got bombed 30 years ago by the IRA. We have had guns and and people driven at in central London and you know I go up there all the time. I didn't feel any less safe wandering round Boston, New York, Washington DC or Baltimore.
> 
> My last word on the subject back to CDR nonsense
> 
> I am watching Strictly Come Dancing ... former musician and current vicar, Richard Coles doing a Passo Doble dressed as Flash Gordon... What could possibly go wrong


Oh, how I miss quality British television.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We're not aware of dangerous stuff here until it happens too. I was on a train going into London Bridge station when it got bombed 30 years ago by the IRA. We have had guns and and people driven at in central London and you know I go up there all the time. I didn't feel any less safe wandering round Boston, New York, Washington DC or Baltimore.
> 
> My last word on the subject back to CDR nonsense
> 
> I am watching Strictly Come Dancing ... former musician and current vicar, Richard Coles doing a Passo Doble dressed as Flash Gordon... What could possibly go wrong


Actually, I do, a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, how I miss quality British television.


Just what's needed for a Sunday night wind down


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just what's needed for a Sunday night wind down


Who hosts it now Brucie has gone?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who hosts it now Brucie has gone?


Claudia Winkelman has replaced Bruce Forsyth. She's good


----------



## JoesMum

Postcards from Pisa, Italy from my daughter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from Pisa, Italy from my daughter
> View attachment 219945
> View attachment 219946
> View attachment 219947


Nice photos. 
The queues look as insane as ever.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice photos.
> The queues look as insane as ever.


And this is out of season!


----------



## Big Charlie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oooh. I don't know.
> I know a LOT of tattooed, motorcycle riding ladies that carry guns.....I can appreciate that it might be a "western" thing.


I don't carry a gun, have a tattoo or ride a motorcycle. My husband loved riding motorcycles when he was younger but I think he is too old now. We had guns when we lived in the country. We needed them for the rattlesnakes. I only shot it once to practice. It was too heavy and too hard to push the trigger for me. We sold the guns once we moved. I can understand the fascination though. I've been tempted to go to that place in Las Vegas where you can fire a machine gun. The Las Vegas shooting was scary for us because we go there 3 or 4 times a year, but we wouldn't have gone to that concert. I've never heard of any of those performers. Not really a country fan.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's Bea?
> The storm hit as a cat one.


Hi, Ed.
Hurricane Nate was pretty much a non-event for us. We all prepared for the storm, and the Mayor of New Orleans even imposed a curfew to minimize risk- 40,000 tourists by last count. We live just north of New Orleans, so we didn't have any curfew. In face, here in southeast Louisiana we didn't get much of the storm at all. We got no winds and very little rain. I"m always sad for the people who DO get hit- in this case, the Mississippi coast from what I can see. But ALWAYS grateful when the storms miss us!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed.
> Hurricane Nate was pretty much a non-event for us. We all prepared for the storm, and the Mayor of New Orleans even imposed a curfew to minimize risk- 40,000 tourists by last count. We live just north of New Orleans, so we didn't have any curfew. In face, here in southeast Louisiana we didn't get much of the storm at all. We got no winds and very little rain. I"m always sad for the people who DO get hit- in this case, the Mississippi coast from what I can see. But ALWAYS grateful when the storms miss us!!!


We loved Louisiana when we visited about 3 years ago. It is a unique state, quite unlike the rest of the country. Everything is wonderful except for the weather. We didn't care for the humidity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed.
> Hurricane Nate was pretty much a non-event for us. We all prepared for the storm, and the Mayor of New Orleans even imposed a curfew to minimize risk- 40,000 tourists by last count. We live just north of New Orleans, so we didn't have any curfew. In face, here in southeast Louisiana we didn't get much of the storm at all. We got no winds and very little rain. I"m always sad for the people who DO get hit- in this case, the Mississippi coast from what I can see. But ALWAYS grateful when the storms miss us!!!


Yes, whilst feeling sorry for those affected, I'm very glad this one gave you a miss; Bea.


----------



## Big Charlie

Great...now I'm seeing ads for guns and carry concealed permits. I guess it beats all the dating ads I usually see. Spoke too soon...scrolled to the top of the page and there is Chinese lady date - Meet Asian lover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Great...now I'm seeing ads for guns and carry concealed permits. I guess it beats all the dating ads I usually see. Spoke too soon...scrolled to the top of the page and there is Chinese lady date - Meet Asian lover.


I'm very glad I don't get any of these. 
Though the Chinese lady sounds interesting.........................


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very glad I don't get any of these.
> Though the Chinese lady sounds interesting.........................


It gets annoying. I'm not looking for a woman! Every nationality you can think of - Russian, Thai, Filipino, Ukrainian, I can't remember what else. They say "find true love" but then show some woman in a skimpy costume, implying that it has nothing to do with love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> It gets annoying. I'm not looking for a woman! Every nationality you can think of - Russian, Thai, Filipino, Ukrainian, I can't remember what else. They say "find true love" but then show some woman in a skimpy costume, implying that it has nothing to do with love.


I hate ads. 
I'm afraid I use an adblocker or two to block everything. If a site says i must remove them, I won't use the site.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate ads.
> I'm afraid I use an adblocker or two to block everything. If a site says i must remove them, I won't use the site.


I'm the same way but I won't block on the tortoise forum because they need the ad revenue to support the site. I imagine they get paid more for US customers. At least that is the way with my son's website.

The weirdest ad I've seen on the tortoise forum is for odor free dissections.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I'm the same way but I won't block on the tortoise forum because they need the ad revenue to support the site. I imagine they get paid more for US customers. At least that is the way with my son's website.
> 
> The weirdest ad I've seen on the tortoise forum is for odor free dissections.


Someone mentioned glow in the dark toilet seats.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Someone mentioned glow in the dark toilet seats.


That was a top seller on ebay.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Apparently a statue has just been erected in town to commemorate the two Olympic Golds won by local athlete Dame Kelly Holmes in Beijing. 

I'll go and find it later and report back


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed.
> Hurricane Nate was pretty much a non-event for us. We all prepared for the storm, and the Mayor of New Orleans even imposed a curfew to minimize risk- 40,000 tourists by last count. We live just north of New Orleans, so we didn't have any curfew. In face, here in southeast Louisiana we didn't get much of the storm at all. We got no winds and very little rain. I"m always sad for the people who DO get hit- in this case, the Mississippi coast from what I can see. But ALWAYS grateful when the storms miss us!!!


Super!
Our curfew was because there were no street/traffic lights and to control looting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> I don't carry a gun, have a tattoo or ride a motorcycle. My husband loved riding motorcycles when he was younger but I think he is too old now. We had guns when we lived in the country. We needed them for the rattlesnakes. I only shot it once to practice. It was too heavy and too hard to push the trigger for me. We sold the guns once we moved. I can understand the fascination though. I've been tempted to go to that place in Las Vegas where you can fire a machine gun. The Las Vegas shooting was scary for us because we go there 3 or 4 times a year, but we wouldn't have gone to that concert. I've never heard of any of those performers. Not really a country fan.


Owning a gun that you aren't 100% comfortable with is not a good idea. You would need one that fits your hand and is easy to use if you ever need to. It sounds like you fired a revolver. They can have a hard trigger pull and can kick back and be intimidating. A small automatic like I carry (A .380) Fits in a pocket and is a great combination of lightweight, easy to operate and easy to control. Though anything smaller would have limited stopping capability.
As far as motorcycles go...It seems that the older I get, the faster I need to go. Though I know that it will have to be toned down eventually.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> Great...now I'm seeing ads for guns and carry concealed permits. I guess it beats all the dating ads I usually see. Spoke too soon...scrolled to the top of the page and there is Chinese lady date - Meet Asian lover.


You'd better start packing when you go on one of those dating site dates!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> Great...now I'm seeing ads for guns and carry concealed permits. I guess it beats all the dating ads I usually see. Spoke too soon...scrolled to the top of the page and there is Chinese lady date - Meet Asian lover.


Is California an open or concealed carry state?
Here, your permitted carry gun must be concealed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Apparently a statue has just been erected in town to commemorate the two Olympic Golds won by local athlete Dame Kelly Holmes in Beijing.
> 
> I'll go and find it later and report back


Good morning, Linda. 
In Doctor Who she has a street named after her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is California an open or concealed carry state?
> Here, your permitted carry gun must be concealed.


Good morning, Ed. 
I've always rather wanted a swordstick, or just a sword.
More my style, I think.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. It's been cold, damp and dingey here in Kent today. 

I went to find the Kelly Holmes statue. The photos aren't great because the weather is so awful! 

This is Kelly at the Athens Olympics... she owns a cafe in the town called 1809 after her competition number when she won the golds 





As you can see, the installation is a work in progress. The back of her flag is red and gold stripes - the chevrons of the de Clare flag that flies over Tonbridge Castle. 

I'm in two minds about it. When they've cleared up and the sun is out it might look better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm not so sure either. 
Doubt it will win any prizes. 
But I do like the fact they've put up a barricade to protect the flowers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just bought a potato. 
So wifey's happy. 
Tidgy has decided it's time to hibernate, so has stopped eating. Silly girl, she does this every year, it's most annoying.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It's been cold, damp and dingey here in Kent today.
> 
> I went to find the Kelly Holmes statue. The photos aren't great because the weather is so awful!
> 
> This is Kelly at the Athens Olympics... she owns a cafe in the town called 1809 after her competition number when she won the golds
> View attachment 219986
> 
> View attachment 219985
> 
> 
> As you can see, the installation is a work in progress. The back of her flag is red and gold stripes - the chevrons of the de Clare flag that flies over Tonbridge Castle.
> 
> I'm in two minds about it. When they've cleared up and the sun is out it might look better


It looks like a trophy. I think they could have been more artistic.


----------



## Big Charlie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is California an open or concealed carry state?
> Here, your permitted carry gun must be concealed.


Concealed. I'm surprised California hasn't banned guns entirely.


----------



## JoesMum

Testing the iOS app with a picture of Tonbridge School


----------



## JoesMum

And it works! @johnandjade, @Moozillion the iOS app works!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> Concealed. I'm surprised California hasn't banned guns entirely.


I am too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And it works! @johnandjade, @Moozillion the iOS app works!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> I've always rather wanted a swordstick, or just a sword.
> More my style, I think.


How about a cane with a dagger hidden inside?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The big long awaited back doctor visit was today.
Nothing.
Prior insurance approval is needed for my procedure. More waiting.
So I'm spending my extra time today placing vines and flowering plants around my new pond.
I've also added a bench and some oriental statuary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about a cane with a dagger hidden inside?


Yeah, that's the swordstick. 
I'm sure I can find one if I look.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> Concealed. I'm surprised California hasn't banned guns entirely.


Most of my vehicles ARE banned in California.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, that's the swordstick.
> I'm sure I can find one if I look.


I'm sure.
I've never seen one in person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure.
> I've never seen one in person.


I've never seen one in a person, either. 
That would be icky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Photos, please, Ed.


ZEROPILOT said:


> The big long awaited back doctor visit was today.
> Nothing.
> Prior insurance approval is needed for my procedure. More waiting.
> So I'm spending my extra time today placing vines and flowering plants around my new pond.
> I've also added a bench and some oriental statuary.


,


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I suppose one could also just use a baseball bat as a cane.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have the calendar tortoise parents been notified?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I suppose one could also just use a baseball bat as a cane.


I have a cricket bat. 
Better length, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have the calendar tortoise parents been notified?


Nope, not a thank you to those who entered or those who voted,or a we'll inform you when.......... just silence. 
I guess they're waiting until the vote-offs have been completed tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

John asked me to post this. 
He still couldn't get on on his app earlier. 
I have e-mailed him that it now seems to be fixed, so hopefully he'll try it soon.


----------



## Big Charlie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Most of my vehicles ARE banned in California.


A bill just passed the California senate making it illegal, with possible jail time, to call a person by the wrong gender pronoun.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> A bill just passed the California senate making it illegal, with possible jail time, to call a person by the wrong gender pronoun.



Goodness ! 
Hope it doesn't apply to tortoises too, a lot of us will be in trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.


Good evening, Sabine! 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John asked me to post this.
> He still couldn't get on on his app earlier.
> I have e-mailed him that it now seems to be fixed, so hopefully he'll try it soon.


He needs to go into the App store and get the updated version


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine!
> How are you feeling today?


I am feeling fine, thanks for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> He needs to go into the App store and get the updated version


Oh, okay, I shall tell him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am feeling fine, thanks for asking.


Glad to hear that. 
Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to hear that.
> Did you have a good weekend?


No, have to work...
"On duty" until tomorrow 6 h pm.
How was your weekend ?


----------



## meech008

The all is back!


----------



## JoesMum

meech008 said:


> The all is back!



The app is indeed back  Nice to not see you back in the CDR Michelle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, have to work...
> "On duty" until tomorrow 6 h pm.
> How was your weekend ?


I did quite a lot of hours, too. 
Still been off today, though i had to buy a potato and more students came to book lessons. 
It's getting busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

meech008 said:


> The all is back!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Michelle! 
Great to see you.


----------



## Moozillion

Big Charlie said:


> A bill just passed the California senate making it illegal, with possible jail time, to call a person by the wrong gender pronoun.



Surely this is a joke??!?!


----------



## Moozillion

Boy, the new app is  weird...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Boy, the new app is  weird...


Hopefully it's just a question of getting used to it.


----------



## Big Charlie

Moozillion said:


> Surely this is a joke??!?!


Nope, it is aimed at transgender shaming. They've changed our restrooms. There aren't women's and men's rooms anymore many places.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> Nope, it is aimed at transgender shaming. They've changed our restrooms. There aren't women's and men's rooms anymore many places.


I get the basics of Transgender issues. And I'm supportive of them. Everyone should have the right to seek their own happiness and be who they are.
But this restroom thing is bizarre to me.


----------



## Big Charlie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I get the basics of Transgender issues. And I'm supportive of them. Everyone should have the right to seek their own happiness and be who they are.
> But this restroom thing is bizarre to me.


I agree. If there is a multi-stall unisex bathroom, I probably won't use it. Even if they make them single rooms with locks on the doors, it would be a problem if men were leaving the seat up, or worse, not lifting the seat at all!

My big concern about transgender is when they start bringing kids into it. There is a 10 year old who began her transition when she was 8! When I was a kid, every girl I knew wanted to be a boy for awhile because they were allowed to get dirty and didn't have to wear dresses. That doesn't mean they were transgender. We were too young to make a decision about that, and it worries me when kids and their parents think they are old enough to know what they will want when they are older, and don't think they might change their mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I agree. If there is a multi-stall unisex bathroom, I probably won't use it. Even if they make them single rooms with locks on the doors, it would be a problem if men were leaving the seat up, or worse, not lifting the seat at all!
> 
> My big concern about transgender is when they start bringing kids into it. There is a 10 year old who began her transition when she was 8! When I was a kid, every girl I knew wanted to be a boy for awhile because they were allowed to get dirty and didn't have to wear dresses. That doesn't mean they were transgender. We were too young to make a decision about that, and it worries me when kids and their parents think they are old enough to know what they will want when they are older, and don't think they might change their mind.


Hear ! Hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The next afternoon, as soon as Mrs wifey had gone to work, Mr Adam lifted the tortoise up from her balcony and carried it inside. All he had to do now was find one that was a shade smaller, so that it would just go through the door of the little house.
He chose one and lowered it down with his tortoise-catcher.Then, still gripping the tortoise, he he tested it to see if it would go through the door.
It wouldn't. 
He chose another.






Again he tested it. this one went through nicely. Good
. 



Page 48


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, my lovelies. 
With the app fixed we should be welcoming back more old friends tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

wibble!!!! we’re back  

haven’t had chance to catch up, it’s 0510 and just updated the app. hopefully tonight i can read through. 

hope everyone is well and wibbling [emoji847]


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> wibble!!!! we’re back
> 
> haven’t had chance to catch up, it’s 0510 and just updated the app. hopefully tonight i can read through.
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling [emoji847]



And a very good wibbling morning to you @johnandjade    

It is good to have you back. 

It has been very, very quiet on TFO since both apps broke. It picked up a little when the Android one updated, but the iOS one seems to have had greatest impact... unfortunately it also took longer for Apple to process John sh's hard work. 

I hope all is well with you and our other friends who have had an enforced absence.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> And a very good wibbling morning to you @johnandjade
> 
> It is good to have you back.
> 
> It has been very, very quiet on TFO since both apps broke. It picked up a little when the Android one updated, but the iOS one seems to have had greatest impact... unfortunately it also took longer for Apple to process John sh's hard work.
> 
> I hope all is well with you and our other friends who have had an enforced absence.


It was very poor timing for the apps to break during the calendar voting period.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> It was very poor timing for the apps to break during the calendar voting period.


Blame Apple for that too. 

They cancelled all apps not written to the most modern standard on the iOS11 release date... which just happened to be the day voting started. 

In order to fix the iOS app, Josh had to make changes that broke the Android app too. So both had to be rewritten. 

I get why Apple did it, and they warned everyone for months that the app would break. I don't think it was realised how much impact losing the apps would have on the forum.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.


Good morning, Sabine.

Hope you and all your pets are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I am feeling fine, thanks for asking.


What was wrong, Sabine? Hope you were _not _ill.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness !
> Hope it doesn't apply to tortoises too, a lot of us will be in trouble.


Good morning Adam.

You never know. It might be.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR​It's beginning to get as cold here, too.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Blame Apple for that too.
> 
> They cancelled all apps not written to the most modern standard on the iOS11 release date... which just happened to be the day voting started.
> 
> In order to fix the iOS app, Josh had to make changes that broke the Android app too. So both had to be rewritten.
> 
> I get why Apple did it, and they warned everyone for months that the app would break. I don't think it was realised how much impact losing the apps would have on the forum.



Good morning Linda. How are you all? Fine, I hope.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Linda. How are you all? Fine, I hope.


Doing well thank you Gillian... as long as I ignore the cold, gloomy weather outside! 

I hope all is well with you and Oli


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Doing well thank you Gillian... as long as I ignore the cold, gloomy weather outside!
> 
> I hope all is well with you and Oli


So far so good, thank you.

Oh I know what you mean as far as the weather is concerned. Here in Amman temperature dropped to only 21 degrees C during the day, and only 14 at night. It rained for about 10 minutes. We need that: Jordan is very scarce in water. (Prayers even take place for rain, @Tidgy's Dad mentioned this once). How cold is it back there?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good, thank you.
> 
> Oh I know what you mean as far as the weather is concerned. Here in Amman temperature dropped to only 21 degrees C during the day, and only 14 at night. It rained for about 10 minutes. We need that: Jordan is very scarce in water. (Prayers even take place for rain, @Tidgy's Dad mentioned this once). How cold is it back there?


The thermometer says 12C, but with the dampness it feels colder


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> The thermometer says 12C, but with the dampness it feels colder


Wow! That is cold, especially when considering that it's "day temperature." 

I feel sorry for torts when it gets cold; even if they could hibernate. Oli's lamp is on "all day long" so as to say. 

How's Joe's Dad and your daughter?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That is cold, especially when considering that it's "day temperature."
> 
> I feel sorry for torts when it gets cold; even if they could hibernate. Oli's lamp is on "all day long" so as to say.
> 
> How's Joe's Dad and your daughter?


It's average for the UK. It will get a lot colder yet.

Daughter is currently in Rapallo on the Italian riviera and heading for Nice in France today. We didn't get photos yesterday. She's having a greta time on this tour. The tour group is all youngsters in their mid twenties so they're getting on well.... Well there's one who insists on telling everyone that he's on a spiritual journey, but the party is big enough for him not to be inflicted on anyone for too long 

JoesDad is enjoying the warmer climes of Majorca (mid twenties C by day)... and tomorrow evening I shall be there too. Yay! We come back on Friday.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The next afternoon, as soon as Mrs wifey had gone to work, Mr Adam lifted the tortoise up from her balcony and carried it inside. All he had to do now was find one that was a shade smaller, so that it would just go through the door of the little house.
> He chose one and lowered it down with his tortoise-catcher.Then, still gripping the tortoise, he he tested it to see if it would go through the door.
> It wouldn't.
> He chose another.
> 
> 
> View attachment 220030
> 
> 
> 
> Again he tested it. this one went through nicely. Good
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Page 48



WALDO ! I saw the Tidge !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> wibble!!!! we’re back
> 
> haven’t had chance to catch up, it’s 0510 and just updated the app. hopefully tonight i can read through.
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling [emoji847]



Hello John. Glad you are back. You have wibbled for a loooong time in your corner !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, my lovelies.
> With the app fixed we should be welcoming back more old friends tomorrow.



Night, night Adam. Sorry for suddenly interrupting our conversation. I only say: Have to work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> wibble!!!! we’re back
> 
> haven’t had chance to catch up, it’s 0510 and just updated the app. hopefully tonight i can read through.
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling [emoji847]


Hello, John!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning, Sabine.
> 
> Hope you and all your pets are well.


Good morning Gillian !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> What was wrong, Sabine? Hope you were _not _ill.



A little bit ill with cystitis, but it is nearly gone.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The thermometer says 12C, but with the dampness it feels colder



Here too ! 12 C with rain and damp ! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......... cold !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> A little bit ill with cystitis, but it is nearly gone.


Yuk! That's miserable.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Yuk! That's miserable.



Yes, it is.
When I was a child I have cystitis every spring. Why ? Because when the earliest sunray comes out, I dragged of my shoes to go barefooted.... I love to go barefooted, even now as I am old.. and sometimes I have to "pay" for that love
But as you can see, I take it with a big smile


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The next afternoon, as soon as Mrs wifey had gone to work, Mr Adam lifted the tortoise up from her balcony and carried it inside. All he had to do now was find one that was a shade smaller, so that it would just go through the door of the little house.
> He chose one and lowered it down with his tortoise-catcher.Then, still gripping the tortoise, he he tested it to see if it would go through the door.
> It wouldn't.
> He chose another.
> 
> 
> View attachment 220030
> 
> 
> 
> Again he tested it. this one went through nicely. Good
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Page 48



WALDO!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> WALDO ! I saw the Tidge !



DANG!!!! You beat me to it!!!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> DANG!!!! You beat me to it!!!



Sorry, but I was faster.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> wibble!!!! we’re back
> 
> haven’t had chance to catch up, it’s 0510 and just updated the app. hopefully tonight i can read through.
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling [emoji847]


Hey John, I am so glad that you are back. I was getting worried about you. I hope all is ok with you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> wibble!!!! we’re back
> 
> haven’t had chance to catch up, it’s 0510 and just updated the app. hopefully tonight i can read through.
> 
> hope everyone is well and wibbling [emoji847]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So good you're back, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam.
> 
> You never know. It might be.


Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> WALDO ! I saw the Tidge !


POINTS ! ! !
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> DANG!!!! You beat me to it!!!


Better luck next time 
Good morning, Bea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates.
John should be rejoining us properly tonight.
I've been protecting the wood all morning, more to do in a minute, so i'll be back this evening. 
have fun.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies sorry iv not been around been busy bee hope everyone is good iv finally finished my clydes table


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies sorry iv not been around been busy bee hope everyone is good iv finally finished my clydes table


WOW ! ! !
That looks great. 
Good job, Laura, Clyde should love it.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> It's average for the UK. It will get a lot colder yet.
> 
> Daughter is currently in Rapallo on the Italian riviera and heading for Nice in France today. We didn't get photos yesterday. She's having a greta time on this tour. The tour group is all youngsters in their mid twenties so they're getting on well.... Well there's one who insists on telling everyone that he's on a spiritual journey, but the party is big enough for him not to be inflicted on anyone for too long
> 
> JoesDad is enjoying the warmer climes of Majorca (mid twenties C by day)... and tomorrow evening I shall be there too. Yay! We come back on Friday.


True. It is average for the U.K. as you put it. But at least it's not "desert climate." 

Your daughter is lucky to be on that tour. Please don't forget to post pics. OK? 

Enjoy yourselves and love from Oli and me.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW ! ! !
> That looks great.
> Good job, Laura, Clyde should love it.


I'm hoping so Adam bless him iv only changed it over today and at the mo he's stomping around so I'm just hoping he settles n not stress him too much r u ok


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies sorry iv not been around been busy bee hope everyone is good iv finally finished my clydes table


Good afternoon Adam. Busy bee? 

Lovely pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I'm hoping so Adam bless him iv only changed it over today and at the mo he's stomping around so I'm just hoping he settles n not stress him too much r u ok


He's bound to be a bit stressed to begin. 
But he'll soon grow to love it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Good afternoon, again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Busy bee?
> 
> Lovely pic. Thanks for posting.


Adam ?
It's Laura's enclosure for Clyde.


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Busy bee?
> 
> Lovely pic. Thanks for posting.


Thanks Gillian hope u are ok


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies sorry iv not been around been busy bee hope everyone is good iv finally finished my clydes table


Good afternoon. Nice to see you around. 

Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adam ?
> It's Laura's enclosure for Clyde.


OOOOOOOOOOOOPS! Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Gillian hope u are ok


Lovely enclosure! 

I thought Adam posted. Terribly sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's bound to be a bit stressed to begin.
> But he'll soon grow to love it.


Fingers crossed he's on war path now  pacing round but he's found the food corner


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely enclosure!
> 
> I thought Adam posted. Terribly sorry for the mistake.


It's ok Gillian no problem


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Fingers crossed he's on war path now  pacing round but he's found the food corner


Well, that's the main thing. 
He'll have fun exploring all that.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> It's ok Gillian no problem


Thanks Laura, very sweet of you.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> A little bit ill with cystitis, but it is nearly gone.


Good afternoon Sabine.

Glad to know you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Here too ! 12 C with rain and damp ! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......... cold !


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. again. Here's temperature has dropped, but it is not that cold yet.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Hey John, I am so glad that you are back. I was getting worried about you. I hope all is ok with you?


Hello . Glad to see you around and hope you are well.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies sorry iv not been around been busy bee hope everyone is good iv finally finished my clydes table



Wow! That looks amazing


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Wow! That looks amazing


Thanks linda


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies sorry iv not been around been busy bee hope everyone is good iv finally finished my clydes table



Good afternoon Laura. Your tortoise table is so beautiful ! It is an example for what we can do for our torts. Your business is shown in this georgeous enclosure for Clyde.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! !
> Good afternoon, Sabine.



Good afternoon Adam ! How are you today ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sabine.
> 
> Glad to know you are now better.



Good afternoon Gillian. I hope your feeling well too !


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Laura. Your tortoise table is so beautiful ! It is an example for what we can do for our torts. Your business is shown in this georgeous enclosure for Clyde.


Thank u Sabine my clyde I'm hopin will settle once he's familiarized himself too it hope you are ok


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Sabine my clyde I'm hopin will settle once he's familiarized himself too it hope you are ok


Hello Laura, I am o.k. Thank you for asking. I think that Clyde will easily settle in, because it is such a beautiful tort home that you created for him. It shows your love for Clyde.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Sabine my clyde I'm hopin will settle once he's familiarized himself too it hope you are ok



He will of course have to be absolutely certain that his new home has no other torts in it ... so he won't relax for a while I expect. 

I just hope he doesn't trash it too badly while he's acting the dominant man in charge!


----------



## jaizei

Results for 2018 Calendar Contest:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-the-winner-is-2018-calendar-contest-results.161318/


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's a calendar girl again. She is going to be unbearable!

And @Kristoff was a winner too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam ! How are you today ?


I'm good. 
Spent most of the day waterproofing and staining my exterior woodwork.
wifey actually helped today and we got it finished. 
Next a transparent waterproof varnish for some of the troublespots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam ! How are you today ?


Glad to here you're feeling better. 
Having a good day?


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends!!! the wee pictures work now [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]


SITRAP... 

i am now into my 2nd month off the cigarettes!

10 days without a drink, doing sober october! 

I HAVE JOINED THE GYM [emoji79]️‍

the girls have been fighting, him’ish has a boo boo on her nose [emoji856][emoji1361] we have separated them but a domestic has to occur for the dominant gir to be established it seams [emoji1363][emoji883]
the danger is the ‘fur ball of death’ i would have to separate them and that would be sore for everyone envolved [emoji26]

rest night tonight so hopefully be able to read through and catch up!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends!!! the wee pictures work now [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> 
> 
> SITRAP...
> 
> i am now into my 2nd month off the cigarettes!
> 
> 10 days without a drink, doing sober october!
> 
> I HAVE JOINED THE GYM [emoji79]️‍


I am very impressed. Well done John!


> the girls have been fighting, him’ish has a boo boo on her nose [emoji856][emoji1361] we have separated them but a domestic has to occur for the dominant gir to be established it seams [emoji1363][emoji883]
> the danger is the ‘fur ball of death’ i would have to separate them and that would be sore for everyone envolved [emoji26]


Oh dear. I do hope the girls can sort it out.


> rest night tonight so hopefully be able to read through and catch up!


The forum has been quieter than usual, but there's still quite a lot in the CDR. Good luck!

you're feeling better.
Having a good day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Results for 2018 Calendar Contest:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-the-winner-is-2018-calendar-contest-results.161318/


Thank you, Cameron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tidgy's a calendar girl again. She is going to be unbearable!
> 
> And @Kristoff was a winner too


And @Big Charlie as well ! 
Well done all who entered, very high standard this year, everyone will be in the calendar, as they do a montage of the torties who don't get a month. 
Tidgy was bad enough before, but now! Goodness! 
Thanks to all who voted, not just for Tidgy but for all those lovely tortoises. 
Thanks to my manager, the backroom boys, my mom............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends!!! the wee pictures work now [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> 
> 
> SITRAP...
> 
> i am now into my 2nd month off the cigarettes!
> 
> 10 days without a drink, doing sober october!
> 
> I HAVE JOINED THE GYM [emoji79]️‍
> 
> the girls have been fighting, him’ish has a boo boo on her nose [emoji856][emoji1361] we have separated them but a domestic has to occur for the dominant gir to be established it seams [emoji1363][emoji883]
> the danger is the ‘fur ball of death’ i would have to separate them and that would be sore for everyone envolved [emoji26]
> 
> rest night tonight so hopefully be able to read through and catch up!


The cigarettes thing is incredible, you have more willpower than me. The drinks things pretty darned good too. 
What on earth is a gym?
Tell the girls to behave themselves.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Gillian. I hope your feeling well too !


Good evening Sabine. Am fine thanks.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends!!! the wee pictures work now [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> 
> 
> SITRAP...
> 
> i am now into my 2nd month off the cigarettes!
> 
> 10 days without a drink, doing sober october!
> 
> I HAVE JOINED THE GYM [emoji79]️‍
> 
> the girls have been fighting, him’ish has a boo boo on her nose [emoji856][emoji1361] we have separated them but a domestic has to occur for the dominant gir to be established it seams [emoji1363][emoji883]
> the danger is the ‘fur ball of death’ i would have to separate them and that would be sore for everyone envolved [emoji26]
> 
> rest night tonight so hopefully be able to read through and catch up!


Good evening John,nice to see you back and hope you are well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to here you're feeling better.
> Having a good day?


Thank you, Sir ! 
Now my good day begins ! Off duty, no working until Sunday !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good.
> Spent most of the day waterproofing and staining my exterior woodwork.
> wifey actually helped today and we got it finished.
> Next a transparent waterproof varnish for some of the troublespots.



Busy B Adam Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Cameron.



Yes, Thank you, Cameron. You did a very nice job getting it all together. Now let's hope the printing, ordering and mailing run as smoothly.

Note to all: Don't forget to order your calendars. I don't think the thread is up yet, but I'll be sure to remind you when I see it.


----------



## Bee62

jaizei said:


> Results for 2018 Calendar Contest:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-the-winner-is-2018-calendar-contest-results.161318/



Thank you !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The cigarettes thing is incredible, you have more willpower than me. The drinks things pretty darned good too.
> What on earth is a gym?
> Tell the girls to behave themselves.


Good evening Adam.

Still busy beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends!!! the wee pictures work now [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> 
> 
> SITRAP...
> 
> i am now into my 2nd month off the cigarettes!
> 
> 10 days without a drink, doing sober october!
> 
> I HAVE JOINED THE GYM [emoji79]️‍
> 
> the girls have been fighting, him’ish has a boo boo on her nose [emoji856][emoji1361] we have separated them but a domestic has to occur for the dominant gir to be established it seams [emoji1363][emoji883]
> the danger is the ‘fur ball of death’ i would have to separate them and that would be sore for everyone envolved [emoji26]
> 
> rest night tonight so hopefully be able to read through and catch up!



Two months without cigarettes and ten days without a drink is a very good result !
You can be proud of yourself !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Still busy beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?



Here are a lot of busy bee`s: Adam, Laura, Cameron ........


----------



## Bee62

Now I am a busy bee too and I "fly" to my animals. ( Torts still sleeping )
Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz you all later, friends !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, Sir !
> Now my good day begins ! Off duty, no working until Sunday !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Busy B Adam Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


More like Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. now.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Now I am a busy bee too and I "fly" to my animals. ( Torts still sleeping )
> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz you all later, friends !


Busy?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Now I am a busy bee too and I "fly" to my animals. ( Torts still sleeping )
> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz you all later, friends !



Talk later Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, Thank you, Cameron. You did a very nice job getting it all together. Now let's hope the printing, ordering and mailing run as smoothly.
> 
> Note to all: Don't forget to order your calendars. I don't think the thread is up yet, but I'll be sure to remind you when I see it.


Thank you, Yvonne. 
And thanks to you and me for helping to get people to enter their photos and vote. 
I feel a bit guilty as i should have helped promote the play off voting, which didn't really happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Still busy beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


Nope; I'm a dozy bunny now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope; I'm a dozy bunny now.


Why "dozy?" if I may ask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now I am a busy bee too and I "fly" to my animals. ( Torts still sleeping )
> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz you all later, friends !


Exchange bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzes later, one hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why "dozy?" if I may ask.


Tired because of the work today; Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tired because of the work today; Gillian.



Sorry to hear that, Adam. Why didn't you take a rest/nap?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that, Adam. Why didn't you take a rest/nap?


Time for "Esio Trot" now, then some fossil stuff and Doctor Who. 
Sleep is for tortoises.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for "Esio Trot" now, then some fossil stuff and Doctor Who.
> Sleep is for tortoises.


Sleep is also for me at this time of the year. The day is getting shorter and shorter.  Moreover, at the end of October, Winter timing begins, only making the day shorter still.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Sleep is also for me at this time of the year. The day is getting shorter and shorter.  Moreover, at the end of October, Winter timing begins, only making the day shorter still.


Perhaps you should try hibernating, Gillian.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> He will of course have to be absolutely certain that his new home has no other torts in it ... so he won't relax for a while I expect.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't trash it too badly while he's acting the dominant man in charge!


No he walked round for about 3 hours in between basking n eatin now he as dug himself into the soil near his basking bulb fast asleep


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you should try hibernating, Gillian.



Not yet, Adam.  When it gets colder, both Oli and will be hibernating!  Will Tidgy hibernate?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not yet, Adam.  When it gets colder, both Oli and will be hibernating!  Will Tidgy hibernate?


Nope. 
I won't let her. 
She has too much work to do.


----------



## JSWallace

That's brilliant John. It really takes some strength and willpower to do that, especially giving both up at the same time.
Keep it up!! [emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

jaizei said:


> Results for 2018 Calendar Contest:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-the-winner-is-2018-calendar-contest-results.161318/


Thank you, Cameron and all the admins. Everything went really smoothly (so far). Appreciate all the hard work you've put into it!


----------



## Kristoff

My app is back! Woohoo!!! [emoji122][emoji898] 
Ready to kiss Josh’s feet. [emoji8]
Interestingly, none of the screenshots for the TFO App in the App Store mention anything about tortoises. [emoji848]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My app is back! Woohoo!!! [emoji122][emoji898]
> Ready to kiss Josh’s feet. [emoji8]
> Interestingly, none of the screenshots for the TFO App in the App Store mention anything about tortoises. [emoji848]
> View attachment 220064


I think I'll give War Tortoise a miss.
And definitely not show it to the Tidginator.


----------



## JoesMum

Postcards from daughter. 

Cinque Terre, Italy ... it looks hell there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from daughter.
> 
> Cinque Terre, Italy ... it looks hell there!
> View attachment 220067
> 
> View attachment 220068
> 
> View attachment 220069
> 
> View attachment 220070


Beautiful. 
But walking up to the top of the town would be hell.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from daughter.
> 
> Cinque Terre, Italy ... it looks hell there!
> View attachment 220067
> 
> View attachment 220068
> 
> View attachment 220069
> 
> View attachment 220070


Wow! Lovely. Thanks for posting them, Linda.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I won't let her.
> She has too much work to do.


Hi Adam.

You won't let Tidgy hibernate. What if she wants to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> You won't let Tidgy hibernate. What if she wants to?


Tough.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tough.


 Who'd win here if she wants to hibernate whilst you won't allow here to?  Am much more "democratic" with Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Who'd win here if she wants to hibernate whilst you won't allow here to?  Am much more "democratic" with Oli.


I win. 
She does try to hibernate and I stop her.
She soon forgives me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I win.
> She does try to hibernate and I stop her.
> She soon forgives me.


Hasn't she ever won?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hasn't she ever won?


No, I don't have the right conditions for her to hibernate safely.


----------



## JoesMum

Busy evening with the ban hammer on naughty spammers on my other forum. Dealt with now.

"Time for bed" said Zebedee

(Reference to children's tv show Magic Roundabout which was on BBC1 when Adam, Jane and I were nippers)

Goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Busy evening with the ban hammer on naughty spammers on my other forum. Dealt with now.
> 
> "Time for bed" said Zebedee
> 
> (Reference to children's tv show Magic Roundabout which was on BBC1 when Adam, Jane and I were nippers)
> 
> Goodnight all


I was never a nipper. 
Born old, wise and wrinkly. 
Nos da. 
Sleep well, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This tortoise had a very slippy carapace, but Mr Adam found a place he could grab onto it tightly.
He placed the tortoise in the middle of the balcony beside a nice piece of lettuce and went inside to await Mrs wifey's homecoming. 









Page 49


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 220132
> 
> 
> This tortoise had a very slippy carapace, but Mr Adam found a place he could grab onto it tightly.
> He placed the tortoise in the middle of the balcony beside a nice piece of lettuce and went inside to await Mrs wifey's homecoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 49



*WALDO ! *and HELP, I saw the Tidge hovering !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please tell me asap that no animal was hurt by making Esio Trot !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *WALDO ! *and HELP, I saw the Tidge hovering !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Please tell me asap that no animal was hurt by making Esio Trot !


POINTS ! ! !
Of course not.
I am holding the Tidge out of shot and the Tortoise-Catcher is not touching her at all.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! !
> Of course not.
> I am holding the Tidge out of shot and the Tortoise-Catcher is not touching her at all.



I know ! I am joking. You should know me better !


----------



## Bee62

Hmmm, it seems I need the magic words of Mr. Adam too.
I also have a tortoise that should grow rapidly.
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/b...h-small-sulcata-bad-for-the-small-one.161320/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/b...h-small-sulcata-bad-for-the-small-one.161320/
Can you please tell me the magic words that Mr. Adam told Mrs. Wifey to grow her Alfie ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! !
> Of course not.
> I am holding the Tidge out of shot and the Tortoise-Catcher is not touching her at all.


Phew! It looks like it hurts! I forgot about calling Waldo.

Ah, I just noticed that in the shadow you can see it isn't touching her.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from daughter.
> 
> Cinque Terre, Italy ... it looks hell there!
> View attachment 220067
> 
> View attachment 220068
> 
> View attachment 220069
> 
> View attachment 220070


Breathtaking!


----------



## Big Charlie

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends!!! the wee pictures work now [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> 
> 
> SITRAP...
> 
> i am now into my 2nd month off the cigarettes!
> 
> 10 days without a drink, doing sober october!
> 
> I HAVE JOINED THE GYM [emoji79]️‍
> 
> the girls have been fighting, him’ish has a boo boo on her nose [emoji856][emoji1361] we have separated them but a domestic has to occur for the dominant gir to be established it seams [emoji1363][emoji883]
> the danger is the ‘fur ball of death’ i would have to separate them and that would be sore for everyone envolved [emoji26]
> 
> rest night tonight so hopefully be able to read through and catch up!


Great willpower! I stay far away from gyms!


----------



## Big Charlie

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies sorry iv not been around been busy bee hope everyone is good iv finally finished my clydes table


This is lovely! A very lucky tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, it seems I need the magic words of Mr. Adam too.
> I also have a tortoise that should grow rapidly.
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/b...h-small-sulcata-bad-for-the-small-one.161320/
> Can you please tell me the magic words that Mr. Adam told Mrs. Wifey to grow her Alfie ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 220136



Thank you ! I`ll try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Phew! It looks like it hurts! I forgot about calling Waldo.
> 
> Ah, I just noticed that in the shadow you can see it isn't touching her.


I crudely whited out some give away shadows, too. 
Mr Adam is very naughty, not me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I`ll try.


Hmmmmm.
Can't guarantee anything, but Mrs wifey says it works.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Can't guarantee anything, but Mrs wifey says it works.


Not that my tortoise is a Teapot after I spoke the magic words !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not that my tortoise is a Teapot after I spoke the magic words !



Oooops!


----------



## Bee62

Yes, ooops!
I have to say Good night. I am really tired.
Nos da Adam. Speak tomorrow I hope.
Tonight I want to sleep and dream like a big old tortoise would do:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, ooops!
> I have to say Good night. I am really tired.
> Nos da Adam. Speak tomorrow I hope.
> Tonight I want to sleep and dream like a big old tortoise would do:
> View attachment 220145


Nos da.
Sleep well, Sabine.
I will dream like a teapot.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da.
> Sleep well, Sabine.
> I will dream like a teapot.


.... but please not so hot !  Gute Nacht !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

For Adam and our friends in the UK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For Adam and our friends in the UK


Do you have one with a Moroccan flag?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And i too must drift away. 
teapots.
Night night, Roommates.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome back, Gramps! 
@Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Panama have qualified for their first World Cup finals! 
But Wales are out, Scotland are out, Netherlands out and now the USA are out having just lost to Trinidad and Tobago. 
England will be there, Germany of course, Denmark in a play off, Morocco need a draw in their final game next month. 
World cup in Russia next year, should be fun!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well it finely let me talk ! Happy to be back !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, he'll like that.



It just let me talk ! But happy to be back with so many tort nuts !


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends!!! 
another day of being awesome begins! 

today i am working in the branch where i had my wee accident and got a wheel stuck in a void on the platform (remember my highly skilled drawing) so no doubt i’ll be getting some pelters. 

* giving pelters; to mock, make fun of... 

‘we gave john heavy pelters for driving off the plinth’ 

i then have the 2nd part of my gym induction at 1900 [emoji1320][emoji13][emoji1320]

today i shall be telling people i am supercallfragalisticexpeallydoochise [emoji851]

have a great day everyone and lets go kick some bottom!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

Good morning John. It is so nice to see old friends return and have my morning update from Paisley again 

At lunchtime I shall be heading for Gatwick - my fourth airport drive since Friday - but this time I get to go on a plane


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends!!! the wee pictures work now [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> 
> 
> SITRAP...
> 
> i am now into my 2nd month off the cigarettes!
> 
> 10 days without a drink, doing sober october!
> 
> I HAVE JOINED THE GYM [emoji79]️‍
> 
> the girls have been fighting, him’ish has a boo boo on her nose [emoji856][emoji1361] we have separated them but a domestic has to occur for the dominant gir to be established it seams [emoji1363][emoji883]
> the danger is the ‘fur ball of death’ i would have to separate them and that would be sore for everyone envolved [emoji26]
> 
> rest night tonight so hopefully be able to read through and catch up!



Yay! The app is back and John is back! Life in the Cold Dark Room couldn’t get any better.  Oh wait. Anyone has a warm blanket to share, and a cup of coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Panama have qualified for their first World Cup finals!
> But Wales are out, Scotland are out, Netherlands out and now the USA are out having just lost to Trinidad and Tobago.
> England will be there, Germany of course, Denmark in a play off, Morocco need a draw in their final game next month.
> World cup in Russia next year, should be fun!



And Iceland [emoji1127] , though it’s easy to miss it on the map [emoji901]  (http://m.bbc.com/sport/football/41533551 ) (One of the places I’m really hoping to visit, and soon)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Good morning John. It is so nice to see old friends return and have my morning update from Paisley again
> 
> At lunchtime I shall be heading for Gatwick - my fourth airport drive since Friday - but this time I get to go on a plane





gooooood morning mum!!!! [emoji847]

ohh la laa, where are you off to?


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> Yay! The app is back and John is back! Life in the Cold Dark Room couldn’t get any better.  Oh wait. Anyone has a warm blanket to share, and a cup of coffee?





how the smeggin heck are you??? 

so glad we’re back to ‘normal’ [emoji13]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Busy evening with the ban hammer on naughty spammers on my other forum. Dealt with now.
> 
> "Time for bed" said Zebedee
> 
> (Reference to children's tv show Magic Roundabout which was on BBC1 when Adam, Jane and I were nippers)
> 
> Goodnight all



A few years back I made my husband watch “Sprung! The Magic Roundabout” movie with me. We still can’t get over some “memorable” lines in it: 
"No grass? Right we've got a problem, man." 
"Chill out guys, I've got something stashed that just might help." (referring to Zebeedee's magic box) "Dylan, we don't have time to indulge in recreational activities."
And I thought it was a movie for kids.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> how the smeggin heck are you???
> 
> so glad we’re back to ‘normal’ [emoji13]



I’m well. And you’re... impressive!  
Kristoff’s photo made it into the calendar again. As I explained to the roommates while you were away, I wasn’t sure he would be allowed to participate, but he was, and I’m very happy that I’ll be seeing his picture on my wall in 2018. As well as all the other lovely torts, be it on a separate page or in the collage.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> A few years back I made my husband watch “Sprung! The Magic Roundabout” movie with me. We still can’t get over some “memorable” lines in it:
> "No grass? Right we've got a problem, man."
> "Chill out guys, I've got something stashed that just might help." (referring to Zebeedee's magic box) "Dylan, we don't have time to indulge in recreational activities."
> And I thought it was a movie for kids.





teee hee hee


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> gooooood morning mum!!!! [emoji847]
> 
> ohh la laa, where are you off to?



JoesDad is travelling for work. On Friday he returned from three weeks in Mumbai, India. And on Sunday he flew to Palma, Majorca (Spanish island for those not familiar with it) 

I am going to join him today and come back with him on Friday


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> how the smeggin heck are you???
> 
> so glad we’re back to ‘normal’ [emoji13]



I couldn't agree more. 

(although going through the overnight threads is taking rather longer than it was!)


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> For Adam and our friends in the UK



Oh no, Bee! Is that how your little sulcata looks now?  Bad, bad spell.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I’m well. And you’re... impressive!
> Kristoff’s photo made it into the calendar again. As I explained to the roommates while you were away, I wasn’t sure he would be allowed to participate, but he was, and I’m very happy that I’ll be seeing his picture on my wall in 2018. As well as all the other lovely torts, be it on a separate page or in the collage.





wooohoo!!! brilliant, glad to hear all is well [emoji39]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is a Public Service Announcement. Time/Space anomalies have been located in your area. Keep a careful eye out and make sure you don't fall into one. If anything looks suspiciously sparkly, avoid it.
If accidental teleportation occurs, keep your head down and do not, I repeat, do not make contact with the locals. Especially not if they're smoking hot and capable of shifting into dinosaurs. Jump back through a portal and get home as soon as possible. Do not linger to make further -ahem- contact with the locals.
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is a Public Service Announcement. Time/Space anomalies have been located in your area. Keep a careful eye out and make sure you don't fall into one. If anything looks suspiciously sparkly, avoid it.
> If accidental teleportation occurs, keep your head down and do not, I repeat, do not make contact with the locals. Especially not if they're smoking hot and capable of shifting into dinosaurs. Jump back through a portal and get home as soon as possible. Do not linger to make further -ahem- contact with the locals.
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.



It's OK. I have my passport in my handbag. 

Welcome back Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> It's OK. I have my passport in my handbag.
> 
> Welcome back Cowboy



I’m just hoping not to end up on one of those stronger than earths gravity again. [emoji217]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It just let me talk ! But happy to be back with so many tort nuts !


Very glad to have you back with us, Grandpa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!!!
> another day of being awesome begins!
> 
> today i am working in the branch where i had my wee accident and got a wheel stuck in a void on the platform (remember my highly skilled drawing) so no doubt i’ll be getting some pelters.
> 
> * giving pelters; to mock, make fun of...
> 
> ‘we gave john heavy pelters for driving off the plinth’
> 
> i then have the 2nd part of my gym induction at 1900 [emoji1320][emoji13][emoji1320]
> 
> today i shall be telling people i am supercallfragalisticexpeallydoochise [emoji851]
> 
> have a great day everyone and lets go kick some bottom!!!


Good morning, John.
I have to write a travel itinerary for a tour company in Morocco today and I have a lesson at 1 pm. 
Will be busy.
I must learn to say,"NO!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Good morning John. It is so nice to see old friends return and have my morning update from Paisley again
> 
> At lunchtime I shall be heading for Gatwick - my fourth airport drive since Friday - but this time I get to go on a plane


Good morning, Linda. 
Have a great trip and a lovely holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yay! The app is back and John is back! Life in the Cold Dark Room couldn’t get any better.  Oh wait. Anyone has a warm blanket to share, and a cup of coffee?


Good morning, Lena. 
No blanket, but I can do you a coffee. 
Iceland are a good team right now and knocked England out of the Euros last year which was actually quite funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And Iceland [emoji1127] , though it’s easy to miss it on the map [emoji901]  (http://m.bbc.com/sport/football/41533551 ) (One of the places I’m really hoping to visit, and soon)


Iceland is a lovely place, but rather weird. Like an alien planet, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is a Public Service Announcement. Time/Space anomalies have been located in your area. Keep a careful eye out and make sure you don't fall into one. If anything looks suspiciously sparkly, avoid it.
> If accidental teleportation occurs, keep your head down and do not, I repeat, do not make contact with the locals. Especially not if they're smoking hot and capable of shifting into dinosaurs. Jump back through a portal and get home as soon as possible. Do not linger to make further -ahem- contact with the locals.
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


Thanks for the warning, Public Service Announcer. 
But I like dinosaurs, so i'll chance it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m just hoping not to end up on one of those stronger than earths gravity again. [emoji217]







Me on a high gravity planet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Better get some work done. 
See you all in a couple of hours when I have a coffee break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brakes on!
I can't do any more as they haven't given me enough info on their own itinerary only sent me examples of other peoples which are all different.
It seems easy enough and will be rather fun to write, but i need more info. e-mail sent. 
So I'm back.


----------



## JoesMum

I just found this youtube video of my town on Christmas Day 2013... the river Medway flooded the town centre pretty badly (we live at the top of a hill luckily)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just found this youtube video of my town on Christmas Day 2013... the river Medway flooded the town centre pretty badly (we live at the top of a hill luckily)


Not a very nice Christmas present really. 
Bet they don't put that on the Christmas cards.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a very nice Christmas present really.
> Bet they don't put that on the Christmas cards.



I remember it clearly. A stone dropped out of my engagement ring on Christmas Eve and I took it straight to the jeweller to get it fixed. The town was already starting to flood and it took ages to get my ring back because the jeweller got flooded!


----------



## Laura1412

Big Charlie said:


> This is lovely! A very lucky tortoise!


Thank u


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I remember it clearly. A stone dropped out of my engagement ring on Christmas Eve and I took it straight to the jeweller to get it fixed. The town was already starting to flood and it took ages to get my ring back because the jeweller got flooded!


The main road at the bottom of our hill, one of the few in the medina that allow cars, flooded a few years back. It is built over a river! One had to pay to get a boat over the road and when the waters finally subsided i found a turtle walking along the road. I quickly took it back to the nearest river before someone ate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u


Good morning, Laura.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
This morning was actually a tiny bit cooler. maybe the summer and the hurricane season will actually be going away?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you have one with a Moroccan flag?



No, that teapotbus is from England, but I will search for you if I find one with your flag.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Well it finely let me talk ! Happy to be back !



Happy to see you Grandpa ! Welcome back. Let us drink a Bud


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends!!!
> another day of being awesome begins!
> 
> today i am working in the branch where i had my wee accident and got a wheel stuck in a void on the platform (remember my highly skilled drawing) so no doubt i’ll be getting some pelters.
> 
> * giving pelters; to mock, make fun of...
> 
> ‘we gave john heavy pelters for driving off the plinth’
> 
> i then have the 2nd part of my gym induction at 1900 [emoji1320][emoji13][emoji1320]
> 
> today i shall be telling people i am supercallfragalisticexpeallydoochise [emoji851]
> 
> have a great day everyone and lets go kick some bottom!!!



Pardon ?
What is *supercallfragalisticexpeallydoochise* ?????

I am feeling today: Superbusyfriendlyhappywhateverwillhappen.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yay! The app is back and John is back! Life in the Cold Dark Room couldn’t get any better.  Oh wait. Anyone has a warm blanket to share, and a cup of coffee?



Move over Lena, I am glad sharing my blanket and coffee with you. Denmark is not far away, I mean your corner is not far away.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> This morning was actually a tiny bit cooler. maybe the summer and the hurricane season will actually be going away?













*Happy birthday Ed !*
*I wish you the very best, a lot of luck and much more health ! *
*Have a nice day my friend.*


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, Bee! Is that how your little sulcata looks now?  Bad, bad spell.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, there must be something wrong with the magic words .................
My poor tortoise !
Mr. Adam ! How are you ? I have a bad complaint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is a Public Service Announcement. Time/Space anomalies have been located in your area. Keep a careful eye out and make sure you don't fall into one. If anything looks suspiciously sparkly, avoid it.
> If accidental teleportation occurs, keep your head down and do not, I repeat, do not make contact with the locals. Especially not if they're smoking hot and capable of shifting into dinosaurs. Jump back through a portal and get home as soon as possible. Do not linger to make further -ahem- contact with the locals.
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.



Was this the warning of the App-Apocalypse ????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me on a high gravity planet




Hmm. there is not much left of you ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better get some work done.
> See you all in a couple of hours when I have a coffee break.



I hope so ! Coffee break and to see you.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> This morning was actually a tiny bit cooler. maybe the summer and the hurricane season will actually be going away?



Aw, happy birthday, Ed! Best wishes from Denmark!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I just found this youtube video of my town on Christmas Day 2013... the river Medway flooded the town centre pretty badly (we live at the top of a hill luckily)



That is awful ! Watching the video my heart hurts for the people in their flooded houses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> This morning was actually a tiny bit cooler. maybe the summer and the hurricane season will actually be going away?


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ED ! ! ! !
Hope you have a splendid day, you smashing fellow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ?
> What is *supercallfragalisticexpeallydoochise* ?????
> 
> I am feeling today: Superbusyfriendlyhappywhateverwillhappen.






Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, there must be something wrong with the magic words .................
> My poor tortoise !
> Mr. Adam ! How are you ? I have a bad complaint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!@Tidgy's Dad


Don't blame me. 
It's nasty Mr Adam's fault.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm. there is not much left of you ....


I'm still all there. 
Just a bit compressed.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.
Have you had your coffee and your break ?


----------



## Bee62

I have a new teapot for you Adam


----------



## Bee62

and a new tiny tea cup


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Have you had your coffee and your break ?


Yes, and he has just responded to my question so I start work again in 10 minutes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have a new teapot for you Adam


The tea made in that would be pretty horrible, i think. 
But thanks anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and a new tiny tea cup


Suitable for torties, perhaps, but a bit fragile.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, and he has just responded to my question so I start work again in 10 minutes



Who has responded to your question ?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Laura.


Afternoon Adam r u ok


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I don't have the right conditions for her to hibernate safely.


Good evening Adam.


----------



## Laura1412

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> This morning was actually a tiny bit cooler. maybe the summer and the hurricane season will actually be going away?


Happy birthday ed hope u have a lovely day


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Happy birthday ed hope u have a lovely day


Good evening, Laura. Hope you are fine.

It's Ed's birthday today, is it?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Suitable for torties, perhaps, but a bit fragile.



Only "a bit" fragile?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> and a new tiny tea cup


Hi Sabine hope you are well.

Cute. Thanks for posting. Could you send one to Oli, please?


----------



## JoesMum

Well I have travelled from this 


To this 



Very quickly through passport control and now on the bus to the hotel. It is good to see sunshine again


----------



## Laura1412

Yes 


Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Laura. Hope you are fine.
> 
> It's Ed's birthday today, is it?


Gillian I am ok thank u how r u n I believe it is eds birthday


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from daughter.
> 
> Cinque Terre, Italy ... it looks hell there!
> View attachment 220067
> 
> View attachment 220068
> 
> View attachment 220069
> 
> View attachment 220070



Looks like my kinda Hell!!
Sign me up!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I have a new teapot for you Adam


 WOWIE ZOWIE!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ED!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Laura1412 said:


> Happy birthday ed hope u have a lovely day


Thanks you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ED ! ! ! !
> Hope you have a splendid day, you smashing fellow.


Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Aw, happy birthday, Ed! Best wishes from Denmark!


Thank you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 220187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy birthday Ed !*
> *I wish you the very best, a lot of luck and much more health ! *
> *Have a nice day my friend.*


Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks you!



Happy Birthday Ed !!!


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday mr ed!!! [emoji513][emoji898][emoji322][emoji320]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well I have travelled from this
> View attachment 220189
> 
> To this
> View attachment 220190
> 
> 
> Very quickly through passport control and now on the bus to the hotel. It is good to see sunshine again



Oh Linda. You know, some of us might get jealous. 
My view from the window looks like this:


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 220132
> 
> 
> This tortoise had a very slippy carapace, but Mr Adam found a place he could grab onto it tightly.
> He placed the tortoise in the middle of the balcony beside a nice piece of lettuce and went inside to await Mrs wifey's homecoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 49



Spoiler Alert for Esio Trot the movie. There’s a comparably frightening moment in the movie as well. When you get to it, people of the TFO, those who don’t have nerves of steel please look away. 
A very dramatic shot there. Glad no tortoises were hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who has responded to your question ?


The guy i'm doing the work for. 
I had to stop for a bit as I needed some info, but he responded pretty sharpish. 
An hours break now, then back to it again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon Adam r u ok


I'm good, thanks, Laura, busy writing some travel guides. 
How's you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well I have travelled from this
> View attachment 220189
> 
> To this
> View attachment 220190
> 
> 
> Very quickly through passport control and now on the bus to the hotel. It is good to see sunshine again


Just a tad of difference. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOWIE ZOWIE!!!!!


But not very practical.


----------



## johnandjade

gym time! part 2 of my induction, arms today i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh Linda. You know, some of us might get jealous.
> My view from the window looks like this:
> View attachment 220197



Lots of headless women ! 
Some of them in their skimpies! 
Call the police!


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Yes
> 
> Gillian I am ok thank u how r u n I believe it is eds birthday


Am fine thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Spoiler Alert for Esio Trot the movie. There’s a comparably frightening moment in the movie as well. When you get to it, people of the TFO, those who don’t have nerves of steel please look away.
> A very dramatic shot there. Glad no tortoises were hurt.


Tidgy's feelings were hurt when she discovered she was too fat to get into the house. 
See :


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks


Dear Ed,

Wishes for a VERY................



​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Then :


And then she comes out the other side, it's not long enough for her, either! Still she seemed to be having fun.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.


Good evening Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, thanks, Laura, busy writing some travel guides.
> How's you?


"How'S you," not "how are you?" 

Was that deliberate? I wondered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> gym time! part 2 of my induction, arms today i think.


I feel weak just thinking about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> "How'S you," not "how are you?"
> 
> Was that deliberate? I wondered.


Of course. 
One likes to use colloquialisms on occasion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back to work for me. 
Oh, the things I agree to do.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's feelings were hurt when she discovered she was too fat to get into the house.
> See :
> View attachment 220199
> 
> View attachment 220200
> 
> View attachment 220201
> 
> View attachment 220202
> 
> 
> View attachment 220203


Oh, sorry to hear that. Tell her that Oli is on his way to comfort her.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's feelings were hurt when she discovered she was too fat to get into the house.
> See :
> View attachment 220199
> 
> View attachment 220200
> 
> View attachment 220201
> 
> View attachment 220202
> 
> 
> View attachment 220203





WALLY!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> happy birthday mr ed!!! [emoji513][emoji898][emoji322][emoji320]



Hello 
My Bud drinking buddy !


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends, that’s me now clued up on my full body workout, my wee arms will be weak tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine hope you are well.
> 
> Cute. Thanks for posting. Could you send one to Oli, please?



Good evening Gillian. I only can send you a picture, sorry.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not very practical.



You can`t take it with you .....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thank


Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Ed,
> 
> Wishes for a VERY................
> 
> View attachment 220206
> 
> ​


 Thanks, GILLIAN!
And thanks for the P.M.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Birthday Ed !!!
> View attachment 220196


Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here are some photos of what I was working on.
Not very good photos of a not too impressive project. But, nicer than what it was!
This too dark photo is of the pond filter fortification


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These are of the bench. One of the statues and the waterfall/water box fortification and planter containing some small vines and a Purslane plant given to Kelly by @Pearly. This way, it will last a very long time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that. Tell her that Oli is on his way to comfort her.


As long as he doesn't mind spending at least six months in quarantine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> WALLY!!


Ahem. 
Anyway, it's "WALDO!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, that’s me now clued up on my full body workout, my wee arms will be weak tomorrow!


Good evening, John. 
It's nice to be typing that again. 
All sounds like agonising self-inflicted torture to me.
Still, they say it's good for you.
"They" are welcome to it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm also re doing the front of the patio...The Barbecue area.
I've already made changes to the roof with the addition of 8 2"x6"x12' treated lumber planks with 5" deck screws anchoring down the steel roofing. It became very loose during hurricane Irma. I was out there in the storm...on a ladder..driving in nails and screws.
Now it's much stronger.
Not category 5 strong. Maybe not even cat 1 strong. But stronger.
Luckily there are no photos as I'm sure it's painfully boring. But it's the crap I've been working on.
The next few days I need to take one day and service Kellys car and swap out all four of the ABS sensors. They got rusty sitting in water left over from Irma and the anti skid/abs lights are on on the dashboard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here are some photos of what I was working on.
> Not very good photos of a not too impressive project. But, nicer than what it was!
> This too dark photo is of the pond filter fortification


It's difficult, especially here in the Dark.
I think I can see a coffee cup and a pile of bricks. 
Seriously, it looks pretty impressive to me with my zero skill in such things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also re doing the front of the patio...The Barbecue area.
> I've already made changes to the roof with the addition of 8 2"x6"x12' treated lumber planks with 5" deck screws anchoring down the steel roofing. It became very loose during hurricane Irma. I was out there in the storm...on a ladder..driving in nails and screws.
> Now it's much stronger.
> Not category 5 strong. Maybe not even cat 1 strong. But stronger.
> Luckily there are no photos as I'm sure it's painfully boring


Actually all quite interesting. 
I like this sort of stuff. 
You missed the excitement of my exterior wood staining and waterproofing the other day, that was a thrill a minute, I can tell you. 
And I was attracted by the word 'barbecue'.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's difficult, especially here in the Dark.
> I think I can see a coffee cup and a pile of bricks.
> Seriously, it looks pretty impressive to me with my zero skill in such things.


The bricks are the housing fortification and the coffee cup is likely the top of the filter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The bricks are the housing fortification and the coffee cup is likely the top of the filter.


Yeah, just kidding. 
Sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speak with you later.
Suki has talked me into taking a nap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Speak with you later.
> Suki has talked me into taking a nap.


Enjoy. 
Coffee time after a long day, for me.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me wibblers, 0400 tomorrow [emoji85]️‍


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me wibblers, 0400 tomorrow [emoji85]️‍


Silly O'clock alert! 
Goodness! 
Sleep well, John, speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That evening, Mr Adam was watering his plants on the balcony when suddenly he heard Mrs wifey's shouts from below, shrill with excitement.
"Mr Adam! Mr Adam! Where are you? " she was shouting. "Just look at this!" 
"Mr Adam popped his head over the flowers and said, "What's up?" 
"Oh, Mr Adam, it's worked!" she was crying. "Your magic words have worked again on Alfie! He can now get through the door of his little house! it's a miracle!" 
"Can i come down and take a look?" Mr Adam shouted back. 
"Come down at once, my dear man!" Mrs wifey answered. "Come down and see the wonders you have worked upon my darling Alfie!"







Page 50


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as he doesn't mind spending at least six months in quarantine.


And then ? Making lovely little tortoise eggs together ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And then ? Making lovely little tortoise eggs together ????



And  again. 
Absolutely not!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are of the bench. One of the statues and the waterfall/water box fortification and planter containing some small vines and a Purslane plant given to Kelly by @Pearly. This way, it will last a very long time.



I like the sound when water falls. Unfortunately I have no pond, but in summer on my terrace I have a big cement tube with a fountain. The noise the water makes is music to me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> Anyway, it's "WALDO!"



Wally is Waldo in Scottish English ! You should know that !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wally is Waldo in Scottish English ! You should know that !


I do. 
But the points are only for "WALDO!" 
In capitals.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm also re doing the front of the patio...The Barbecue area.
> I've already made changes to the roof with the addition of 8 2"x6"x12' treated lumber planks with 5" deck screws anchoring down the steel roofing. It became very loose during hurricane Irma. I was out there in the storm...on a ladder..driving in nails and screws.
> Now it's much stronger.
> Not category 5 strong. Maybe not even cat 1 strong. But stronger.
> Luckily there are no photos as I'm sure it's painfully boring. But it's the crap I've been working on.
> The next few days I need to take one day and service Kellys car and swap out all four of the ABS sensors. They got rusty sitting in water left over from Irma and the anti skid/abs lights are on on the dashboard.



Good luck with the roof. Hurricanes are evel. They will find every loose edge.
Good luck too with the ABS sensors. What car is it ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That evening, Mr Adam was watering his plants on the balcony when suddenly he heard Mrs wifey's shouts from below, shrill with excitement.
> "Mr Adam! Mr Adam! Where are you? " she was shouting. "Just look at this!"
> "Mr Adam popped his head over the flowers and said, "What's up?"
> "Oh, Mr Adam, it's worked!" she was crying. "Your magic words have worked again on Alfie! He can now get through the door of his little house! it's a miracle!"
> "Can i come down and take a look?" Mr Adam shouted back.
> "Come down at once, my dear man!" Mrs wifey answered. "Come down and see the wonders you have worked upon my darling Alfie!"
> 
> View attachment 220217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 50




That pictures scares me. Hopefully Mr. Adam is not lying on the ground because of an heart attack.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me wibblers, 0400 tomorrow [emoji85]️‍



Horrible time to get up !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That pictures scares me. Hopefully Mr. Adam is not lying on the ground because of an heart attack.


He is supposed to be rapturously happy. 
My acting lets me down a bit because i'm trying to play him as evil as well.


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday to you Ed!!!

@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 220226


Not your current mood I hope, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not your current mood I hope, Bea.


No, not really!  I just thought it was cute!!!


----------



## Moozillion

My Rosie, chasing the elusive red dot!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 220221
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you Ed!!!
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


Thank you ma'am!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good luck with the roof. Hurricanes are evel. They will find every loose edge.
> Good luck too with the ABS sensors. What car is it ?


It's her beloved Yaris.
Known as a Vitz over there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I like the sound when water falls. Unfortunately I have no pond, but in summer on my terrace I have a big cement tube with a fountain. The noise the water makes is music to me.


I agree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> No, not really!  I just thought it was cute!!!


Twas. 
And the tortoise above it has been kept in slightly too humid conditions if you ask me.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam! 
Good night, Roomies! 
Not see you again tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!
> Not see you again tomorrow!


Nos da, Bea.
Sleep well.
Not see you too, hopefully.


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Adam!
> Good night, Roomies!
> Not see you again tomorrow!



But I’m BEA, not BEE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But I’m BEA, not BEE!!!!


Oooooooops. 
Sorry. 
I'm wearing the wrong glasses and too lazy and tired to change them. 
I think I ought to go to bed too, very tired, what a day. 
Sorry, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But I’m BEA, not BEE!!!!


Corrected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And i'm going to bed.
Night, night, Roommates. 
Gosh, i'm tired. 
Sleep well all. 
It's so good that everyone's back with us. 
People near those horrible fires in California please take care of yourselves, others and your tortoises. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all [emoji16]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all [emoji16]



Almost Bud Time !


----------



## JSWallace

Good Morning John, early start for you?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Belated Happy Birthday to Ed


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Almost Bud Time !





allo gramps!!! [emoji847]

none for me, im staying sober for october [emoji85]


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Good Morning John, early start for you?





good morning jane [emoji16] , sure was ... 0400! 

how have you been???


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday to Ed



top o’ the morning to ya mum [emoji39]


----------



## johnandjade

on a thomas to work, in glasgow rest of the week... i was nearly get shipped to inverness and would have to stay there a few nights.. so 2x trains and a 40min commute is ok i guess! 

my wee arms were ok this morning so i have just abused them in the gym [emoji1320]. a lad i know works in there as a personal trainer, finally managed to catch him this morning! i’ll be booking some of his time, the lads a machine!!!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning jane [emoji16] , sure was ... 0400!
> 
> how have you been???


I'm good thanks John and it sounds like you are doing brilliantly!!!


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> I'm good thanks John and it sounds like you are doing brilliantly!!!




fankoo [emoji847]


----------



## JSWallace

Can anybody help!!! I can no longer see any pics in the app and if I try to post any pictures I get message saying 'This forum has disabled media sharing'. Any ideas? It is very frustrating!!

Morning all!


----------



## johnandjade

my mates page http://finnigansfitness.co.uk

he has more focus and drive than anyone i know (apart from me  ) 

i can see him having a DVD out for next christmas!


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Can anybody help!!! I can no longer see any pics in the app and if I try to post any pictures I get message saying 'This forum has disabled media sharing'. Any ideas? It is very frustrating!!
> 
> Morning all!





Testing the photo sharing function in the app... 
Good morning, all!

EDIT: Works for me


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Can anybody help!!! I can no longer see any pics in the app and if I try to post any pictures I get message saying 'This forum has disabled media sharing'. Any ideas? It is very frustrating!!
> 
> Morning all!



I am afraid it works in iOS but not Android. I have reported it to Josh


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 220237
> 
> Testing the photo sharing function in the app...
> Good morning, all!
> 
> EDIT: Works for me





goood moooorrrniinnnggg lena!! [emoji39]


----------



## johnandjade

so i’m a wee bitty early, went and snapped a postcard...



anyone know what it is?


----------



## JoesMum

Early morning postcards as we went out in search of breakfast 

The cathedral in Palma






A gate in the city wall


----------



## JSWallace

Thanks for testing it! I can't see that, just says IMG-8177.jpg and the broken link symbol?


----------



## johnandjade

0800, surly branch will be open now!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Thanks for testing it! I can't see that, just says IMG-8177.jpg and the broken link symbol?



Which app Jane? You might need to uninstall it and start from a fresh install


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Which app Jane? You might need to uninstall it and start from a fresh install


I'm using a desktop and can only see some of the photos. For the others, I'm seeing the same thing Jane sees.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> I'm using a desktop and can only see some of the photos. For the others, I'm seeing the same thing Jane sees.



Weird


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> so i’m a wee bitty early, went and snapped a postcard...
> View attachment 220238
> 
> 
> anyone know what it is?



A... prison?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Weird


Indeed


----------



## Big Charlie

johnandjade said:


> so i’m a wee bitty early, went and snapped a postcard...
> View attachment 220238
> 
> 
> anyone know what it is?


Scotland Street School Museum.


----------



## Kristoff

Mine is a photo of the Roskilde Cathedral.
Love how Palma de Mallorca looks so sunny... When is the Seven Deadly Sins game again? I'd score high points on Envy


----------



## Kristoff

Big Charlie said:


> Scotland Street School Museum.


That's what I said, no? Same thing


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> so i’m a wee bitty early, went and snapped a postcard...
> View attachment 220238
> 
> 
> anyone know what it is?





Kristoff said:


> A... prison?



It's the Scotland Street School Museum - in a former school designed by Charles Rennie Mackintosh the famous Glaswegian Art deco designer in the early 1900s


----------



## JSWallace

I have tried that several times!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I have tried that several times!


No idea  It's all loading fine for me on app and browser version alike!


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> A... prison?





not a bad guess!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Big Charlie said:


> Scotland Street School Museum.





ding ding!!! we have a winner [emoji137]‍


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all [emoji16]


Good morning, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Almost Bud Time !


John's having an alcohol free October, Gramps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Good Morning John, early start for you?


Good morning, Jane!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday to Ed


Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> on a thomas to work, in glasgow rest of the week... i was nearly get shipped to inverness and would have to stay there a few nights.. so 2x trains and a 40min commute is ok i guess!
> 
> my wee arms were ok this morning so i have just abused them in the gym [emoji1320]. a lad i know works in there as a personal trainer, finally managed to catch him this morning! i’ll be booking some of his time, the lads a machine!!!


Being a machine and exercising is cheating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 220237
> 
> Testing the photo sharing function in the app...
> Good morning, all!
> 
> EDIT: Works for me


HELP ! ! !
That bird is bigger than the moon!
I am scared. 
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so i’m a wee bitty early, went and snapped a postcard...
> View attachment 220238
> 
> 
> anyone know what it is?


School Museum.
Especially for the history of Asians in Glasgow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Early morning postcards as we went out in search of breakfast
> 
> The cathedral in Palma
> 
> View attachment 220239
> 
> View attachment 220240
> 
> 
> A gate in the city wall
> View attachment 220242


Nice.
Thanks for posting. 
Hope you're having a lovely time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I'm using a desktop and can only see some of the photos. For the others, I'm seeing the same thing Jane sees.


Good morning to you. 
Morning, Charlie.


----------



## JoesMum

I love Palma. It is a very old city built on Moorish (foundations) so quite a few of the Roman Catholic churches have Muslim origins. 

I have taken so many photos, so choosing postcards is going to be difficult. 

Apologies if this takes hours to load

The "Arab Baths" ... like Roman baths but built by the Moors





Churches







Courtyards





Etc


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very beautiful indeed. 
The hammam (Moorish bath) is particularly interesting. 
They are still used a lot here, many public baths in the medina. Boiling hot, warm and freezing cold baths, skin scrapers, masseurs and quite an experience.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 220227



How lovely ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I love Palma. It is a very old city built on Moorish (foundations) so quite a few of the Roman Catholic churches have Muslim origins.
> 
> I have taken so many photos, so choosing postcards is going to be difficult.
> 
> Apologies if this takes hours to load
> 
> The "Arab Baths" ... like Roman baths but built by the Moors
> View attachment 220244
> 
> View attachment 220245
> 
> 
> Churches
> View attachment 220246
> 
> View attachment 220248
> 
> View attachment 220252
> 
> 
> Courtyards
> View attachment 220250
> 
> View attachment 220251
> 
> 
> Etc
> View attachment 220253
> 
> View attachment 220254



Amazing views, beautiful pictures of interesting buildings. Thank you for sharing theses views with us.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My Rosie, chasing the elusive red dot!!!!
> 
> View attachment 220228



Cute ! Cats get never tired trying to catch the red dot. My cats too.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's her beloved Yaris.
> Known as a Vitz over there.


This car ? A Toyota Yaris ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> But I’m BEA, not BEE!!!!



That`s funny !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooops.
> Sorry.
> I'm wearing the wrong glasses and too lazy and tired to change them.
> I think I ought to go to bed too, very tired, what a day.
> Sorry, Mooz.



Excuse ! Excuse....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Mine is a photo of the Roskilde Cathedral.
> Love how Palma de Mallorca looks so sunny... When is the Seven Deadly Sins game again? I'd score high points on Envy



Mee too, me too ..... envy on everyone who has a little bit sund and warmth....


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> not a bad guess!!!



A prison and a school is nearly the same ... or not ????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> This car ? A Toyota Yaris ?
> View attachment 220255


Yes. She LOVES it.
I bought it as a cheap car to drive to work because my truck was burning too much gas and I bought her a Scion XB.
She hated the Scion and gave it back to me and swiped the little Yaris as hers.
Now I have the Tacoma and the Scion. Both have huge cargo areas and I'm never using them for that.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. She LOVES it.
> I bought it as a cheap car to drive to work because my truck was burning too much gas and I bought her a Scion XB.
> She hated the Scion and gave it back to me and swiped the little Yaris as hers.
> Now I have the Tacoma and the Scion. Both have huge cargo areas and I'm never using them for that.



My favorite brand in cars is Subaru. I drive a Subaru Outback ( 13 years old ) and I love this car.
4-wheel drive, enough space for all the stuff I want to transport and a really reliable car. Without the whole electronic sh*t of new cars.






I looked up your "Tacoma". It is a big "ship" ! I love big cars. How much gas does he takes ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Excuse ! Excuse....


YUP. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooops.
> Sorry.
> I'm wearing the wrong glasses and too lazy and tired to change them.
> I think I ought to go to bed too, very tired, what a day.
> Sorry, Mooz.



I’m just teasing you, Adam!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Can anybody help!!! I can no longer see any pics in the app and if I try to post any pictures I get message saying 'This forum has disabled media sharing'. Any ideas? It is very frustrating!!
> 
> Morning all!



Hmmmm...that’s odd. It works for me. I have an iPhone 6, what mobile device do you use?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I’m just teasing you, Adam!!!!



But I like to make feeble excuses. 
It's good.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 220237
> 
> Testing the photo sharing function in the app...
> Good morning, all!
> 
> EDIT: Works for me



Oooohh!!!!  I LOVE this photo!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moroccans love hot sweet tea
The secret is to pour it from a great height into the glass so it is properly oxygenated 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=FsUDvu2kSQo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off back to do some work for another hour or two 
Got two three day tour itineraries to do today and an intro page 
Nearly finished, so see you all when i'm done


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HELP ! ! !
> That bird is bigger than the moon!
> I am scared.
> Good morning, Lena.



Perspective... Reminds me of a certain episode with Baldrick  (One of my favorite lines, actually. "To you, Baldrick, the Renaissance was just something that happened to 'other people', wasn't it?") 
Just teasing, Adam dear


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My Rosie, chasing the elusive red dot!!!!
> 
> View attachment 220228



For some reason, that trick never fails, does it?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moroccans love hot sweet tea
> The secret is to pour it from a great height into the glass so it is properly oxygenated
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=FsUDvu2kSQo


That's pretty funny!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I love Palma. It is a very old city built on Moorish (foundations) so quite a few of the Roman Catholic churches have Muslim origins.
> 
> I have taken so many photos, so choosing postcards is going to be difficult.
> 
> Apologies if this takes hours to load
> 
> The "Arab Baths" ... like Roman baths but built by the Moors
> View attachment 220244
> 
> View attachment 220245
> 
> 
> Churches
> View attachment 220246
> 
> View attachment 220248
> 
> View attachment 220252
> 
> 
> Courtyards
> View attachment 220250
> 
> View attachment 220251
> 
> 
> Etc
> View attachment 220253
> 
> View attachment 220254



 WOW!!!! I’m adding Palma to my bucket list!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

just before 1700 and i’m at the gym... lest work an hour early but hit target! 

time to hit the steam room and sauna [emoji39]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! I’m adding Palma to my bucket list!!!!!!!!



How long is that list now?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YUP.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.



Good afternoon Adam. Slept well and recovered ?


----------



## JSWallace

I can't see this photo!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
Today I got bad news of one of my cats. I took him to the VET today for teeth extraction ( he is 13 years old ) and the VET found a bad cancer in his mouth ( on the tongue ). The VET removed as much as possible of the cancerous ulcer but the prediction for my cat is not good. This cancer will grew in a few months, so it will be back, more agressive than ever.
I am sad. The VET said that my cat could have a few months or a year to live, not more, no longer.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Today I got bad news of one of my cats. I took him to the VET today for teeth extraction ( he is 13 years old ) and the VET found a bad cancer in his mouth ( on the tongue ). The VET removed as much as possible of the cancerous ulcer but the prediction for my cat is not good. This cancer will grew in a few months, so it will be back, more agressive than ever.
> I am sad. The VET said that my cat could have a few months or a year to live, not more, no longer.



Oh no! That is so sad 

Big electronic hug, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Perspective... Reminds me of a certain episode with Baldrick  (One of my favorite lines, actually. "To you, Baldrick, the Renaissance was just something that happened to 'other people', wasn't it?")
> Just teasing, Adam dear


That's fine. 
Baldrick is someone I aspire to be able to emulate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty funny!


Good morning, Yvonne. 
You've been rather conspicuous by your absence recently. 
Hope you're okay and nowhere near the hell-fires in your state. 
Terrible and very sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just before 1700 and i’m at the gym... lest work an hour early but hit target!
> 
> time to hit the steam room and sauna [emoji39]


Ah, steam room and sauna i can deal with. 
The Moroccan hammams come to mind again. 
Good evening, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> How long is that list now?


315 places at the last count.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Slept well and recovered ?



allo ccl bee!!! [emoji219] 

did you see the pic i asked adam to post for you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Slept well and recovered ?


Good evening, Sabine.
Yes, i did, but I'm tired again now, as just done a few more hours on the travel stuff.
Finished now!
Hoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Today I got bad news of one of my cats. I took him to the VET today for teeth extraction ( he is 13 years old ) and the VET found a bad cancer in his mouth ( on the tongue ). The VET removed as much as possible of the cancerous ulcer but the prediction for my cat is not good. This cancer will grew in a few months, so it will be back, more agressive than ever.
> I am sad. The VET said that my cat could have a few months or a year to live, not more, no longer.



oh no  sorry to read this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I can't see this photo!!


These apps are a nightmare at the moment. 
Good evening, Jane.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> Baldrick is someone I aspire to be able to emulate.





the degu?  

i cant make it this month  DEFINITELY next time, i will buy the ticket when cash is in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Today I got bad news of one of my cats. I took him to the VET today for teeth extraction ( he is 13 years old ) and the VET found a bad cancer in his mouth ( on the tongue ). The VET removed as much as possible of the cancerous ulcer but the prediction for my cat is not good. This cancer will grew in a few months, so it will be back, more agressive than ever.
> I am sad. The VET said that my cat could have a few months or a year to live, not more, no longer.


I'm very sorry to hear this, Sabine. 
I know that you will make his last months as happy and comfortable as is possible.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, steam room and sauna i can deal with.
> The Moroccan hammams come to mind again.
> Good evening, John.





yip, i even went in the hot pool for that very reason


----------



## johnandjade

not as scenic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the degu?
> 
> i cant make it this month  DEFINITELY next time, i will buy the ticket when cash is in!


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Never mind. 
You could always visit Morocco when the dosh comes in!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind.
> You could always visit Morocco when the dosh comes in!





that could be an option!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> not as scenic
> View attachment 220269


Blimey! 
How swanky is that ?
That's your gym ?
Very impressive!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning to you.
> Morning, Charlie.


Good morning to you too, although I bet it isn't morning anymore for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Good morning to you too, although I bet it isn't morning anymore for you.


Nope, 6.10 pm here now. 
The beginning of a nice relaxing evening, I hope.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> How swanky is that ?
> That's your gym ?
> Very impressive!





yip [emoji13], it’s a 2min walk from home and open 0430!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moroccans love hot sweet tea
> The secret is to pour it from a great height into the glass so it is properly oxygenated
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=FsUDvu2kSQo


lol! I love Moroccan tea. Do Moroccans actually sit on the floor in their restaurants like we do in Moroccan restaurants in the US?


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> My favorite brand in cars is Subaru. I drive a Subaru Outback ( 13 years old ) and I love this car.
> 4-wheel drive, enough space for all the stuff I want to transport and a really reliable car. Without the whole electronic sh*t of new cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up your "Tacoma". It is a big "ship" ! I love big cars. How much gas does he takes ?


We have a 1999 Chevrolet Suburban.


----------



## johnandjade

just waiting on jade getting in then i have a wee bit of work to do...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Today I got bad news of one of my cats. I took him to the VET today for teeth extraction ( he is 13 years old ) and the VET found a bad cancer in his mouth ( on the tongue ). The VET removed as much as possible of the cancerous ulcer but the prediction for my cat is not good. This cancer will grew in a few months, so it will be back, more agressive than ever.
> I am sad. The VET said that my cat could have a few months or a year to live, not more, no longer.



Oh dear. That’s so sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam turned and ran from the balcony into the living-room, jumping on tip-toe like a ballet-dancer between the sea of tortoises that covered the floor. He flung open the door and flew down the stairs two at a time with the love-songs of a thousand cupids ringing in his ears.





_This is it! _he whispered to himself under his breath. _The greatest moment of my life is coming up now! I mustn't bish it. I mustn't bosh it! I mustn't wibble. I must keep very calm! _When he was three-quarters of the way down the stairs he caught sight of Mrs wifey already standing at the open door waiting to welcome him with a huge smile on her face. She flung her arms around him and cried out, " You really are the most wonderful man I've ever met! You can do anything! Come in at once and let me make you a cup of tea. That's the very least you deserve.'
Seated in a comfortable armchair in Mrs wifey's parlour, sipping his tea, Mr Adam was all of a twitter. He looked at the lovely lady sitting opposite him and smiled at her. She smiled right back at him.




Page 51


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yip [emoji13], it’s a 2min walk from home and open 0430!


Another method of torture, encouraging people to be up that early.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> lol! I love Moroccan tea. Do Moroccans actually sit on the floor in their restaurants like we do in Moroccan restaurants in the US?


No, it's a load of rubbish for the tourists. 
Some cafes have very low sofas in a back room, or very, very rarely carpets to sit on if you want, but this is for the smoking of the shisha / hookah pipes which are going out of favour and starting to get banned in some regions. 
We sit on chairs.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! That is so sad
> 
> Big electronic hug, Sabine.



Thank you Linda. I thought he only had bad teeth....
Most of my cats had been stray cats or are the children from stray cats before they came to me. 
Stray cats often have hidden virus deseases that can cause this art of cancer. It is sad.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thank
> 
> Thanks, GILLIAN!
> And thanks for the P.M.


Most welcome, Ed. 

Hope it was a GREAT day.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> allo ccl bee!!! [emoji219]
> 
> did you see the pic i asked adam to post for you?



Which pic do you mean ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> Yes, i did, but I'm tired again now, as just done a few more hours on the travel stuff.
> Finished now!
> Hoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Having finished something is always a good thing.
Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy from me too !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> oh no  sorry to read this



Thank you John.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. I thought he only had bad teeth....
> Most of my cats had been further stray cats or are the children from stray cats. Stray cats often have hidden virus deseases that can cause this art of cancer. It is sad.


Hi Sabine. Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this, Sabine.
> I know that you will make his last months as happy and comfortable as is possible.



Thank you Adam.
I hope I can. The VET said that this art of cancer causes pain, and I am not sure if he will take anti pain medicine. Handling a sick cat is often not easy. A sick cat that must take medicine has 20 legs, 40 paws and much more sharp claws !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Which pic do you mean ?


I posted a pic from John here a few pages before he returned. 
This one :


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. That’s so sad.



Yes it is Lena. Luckily animals don`t think about the future and the past and what will happen with them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Having finished something is always a good thing.
> Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy from me too !


Bet he'll have more for me to do tomorrow.
And I have students.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I posted a pic from John here a few pages before he returned.
> This one :


That`s cute ! Thank you John !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine. Very sorry to hear that.


Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mr Adam turned and ran from the balcony into the living-room, jumping on tip-toe like a ballet-dancer between the sea of tortoises that covered the floor. He flung open the door and flew down the stairs two at a time with the love-songs of a thousand cupids ringing in his ears.
> 
> View attachment 220274
> 
> 
> 
> _This is it! _he whispered to himself under his breath. _The greatest moment of my life is coming up now! I mustn't bish it. I mustn't bosh it! I mustn't wibble. I must keep very calm! _When he was three-quarters of the way down the stairs he caught sight of Mrs wifey already standing at the open door waiting to welcome him with a huge smile on her face. She flung her arms around him and cried out, " You really are the most wonderful man I've ever met! You can do anything! Come in at once and let me make you a cup of tea. That's the very least you deserve.'
> Seated in a comfortable armchair in Mrs wifey's parlour, sipping his tea, Mr Adam was all of a twitter. He looked at the lovely lady sitting opposite him and smiled at her. She smiled right back at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 51



How nice !  I wish Mr. Adam much luck that he can "catch" the heart of Mrs. Wifey !
In my mind I can see the amount of tiny cupids flying around Mr. Adam.
What a lovely story !


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Most welcome, Ed.
> 
> Hope it was a GREAT day.





hello ma’am [emoji1352]‍[emoji574]️

hope you and the oil’s are well


----------



## johnandjade

just about done for the night, long day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How nice !  I wish Mr. Adam much luck that he can "catch" the heart of Mrs. Wifey !
> In my mind I can see the amount of tiny cupids flying around Mr. Adam.
> What a lovely story !


As I've said, i love the story, but Mrs wifey's pretty dim and doesn't know a thing about tortoise care, while Mr Adam is a selfish, manipulative scoundrel who cares not a jot for tortoises and will cheat and lie to achieve his own lustful desires. 
Oh, he and I have so much in common.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just about done for the night, long day!


Take care mate. 
Speak tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy is watching the bouncy thing on the TV again and won't go to bed. 
I suppose I should turn the TV off or continue watching.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.


Good evening Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.


How are you tonight, young lady ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moroccans love hot sweet tea
> The secret is to pour it from a great height into the glass so it is properly oxygenated
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=FsUDvu2kSQo



Oh, that is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Today I got bad news of one of my cats. I took him to the VET today for teeth extraction ( he is 13 years old ) and the VET found a bad cancer in his mouth ( on the tongue ). The VET removed as much as possible of the cancerous ulcer but the prediction for my cat is not good. This cancer will grew in a few months, so it will be back, more agressive than ever.
> I am sad. The VET said that my cat could have a few months or a year to live, not more, no longer.



So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## johnandjade

just about done for the night, long day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, that is HILARIOUS!!!


Good evening, my dear friend Bea.


----------



## johnandjade

visitors away, 0400 again tomorrow! nos da friends


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As I've said, i love the story, but Mrs wifey's pretty dim and doesn't know a thing about tortoise care, while Mr Adam is a selfish, manipulative scoundrel who cares not a jot for tortoises and will cheat and lie to achieve his own lustful desires.
> Oh, he and I have so much in common.



I don`t think that you and Mr. Adam have anything in common.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> So very sorry to hear this.


Thank you Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> visitors away, 0400 again tomorrow! nos da friends


Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t think that you and Mr. Adam have anything in common.


Bless you, Sabine.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. I thought he only had bad teeth....
> Most of my cats had been stray cats or are the children from stray cats before they came to me.
> Stray cats often have hidden virus deseases that can cause this art of cancer. It is sad.


I'm so sorry. Both my cats were feral rescues, and neither lived as long as I would have liked. It's terrible watching them suffer.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's a load of rubbish for the tourists.
> Some cafes have very low sofas in a back room, or very, very rarely carpets to sit on if you want, but this is for the smoking of the shisha / hookah pipes which are going out of favour and starting to get banned in some regions.
> We sit on chairs.


I thought so. We prefer sitting on chairs too. Hookah lounges are becoming popular here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I thought so. We prefer sitting on chairs too. Hookah lounges are becoming popular here.


Goodness! 
What on earth do you smoke in them?
Or shouldn't i ask?


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> What on earth do you smoke in them?
> Or shouldn't i ask?


I've never been in one! I don't smoke anything. Whatever it is, is legal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I've never been in one! I don't smoke anything. Whatever it is, is legal.


Hmmmmm.
But probably distinctly unhealthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates.
Bit tired again, so an early night for me. 
Be good.
Take care.
Sleep well.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all 

Up in the dark this morning as JoesDad must go to the office. 

It's a very pleasant 17C/63F and JoesDad likes to go out for a brisk walk for some exercise before it gets too warm and he's shut in an office for the day. 

We're in a backstreet cafe having breakfast with locals; one old chap has a brandy - clearly his daily constitutional


----------



## JoesMum

An early morning postcard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Up in the dark this morning as JoesDad must go to the office.
> 
> It's a very pleasant 17C/63F and JoesDad likes to go out for a brisk walk for some exercise before it gets too warm and he's shut in an office for the day.
> 
> We're in a backstreet cafe having breakfast with locals; one old chap has a brandy - clearly his daily constitutional


Good morning, Linda.  
Brandy in the morning, a nice start to the day.
They do a lot of that in Ireland. 
I remember going in pubs at breakfast time and people on the way to work stopped of for a brandy (not enough time for Guinness) or whisky and some fish soup. All the pubs smelled of fish!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Brandy in the morning, a nice start to the day.
> They do a lot of that in Ireland.
> I remember going in pubs at breakfast time and people on the way to work stopped of for a brandy (not enough time for Guinness) or whisky and some fish soup. All the pubs smelled of fish!


And Whiskey I hope …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
First lesson of the day in a moment.
A student we taught some years previously and is now returning as he has forgotten all his English.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Whiskey I hope …


Indeed. 
Hello, Ken.
They seem to prefer brandy in the morning, and whiskey in the evening. 
All very civilized.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> First lesson of the day in a moment.
> A student we taught some years previously and is now returning as he has forgotten all his English.



I personally hope the lesson will focus on the English pronunciation of, “More Whiskey I hope”LOL [emoji217]


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I personally hope the lesson will focus on the English pronunciation of, “More Whiskey I hope”LOL [emoji217]



Not in Morocco - the locals are mostly teetotal in Muslim countries


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I personally hope the lesson will focus on the English pronunciation of, “More Whiskey I hope”LOL [emoji217]


Ha de ha. 
I try to weave alcohol pronunciation into as many lessons as possible. 
As most of them have no idea, being teetotal, it confuses them no end.


----------



## JoesMum

I am currently in the cathedral which has a stunning interior to match its stunning exterior. 

Gaudi (early20th century) had a hand in the current high altar arrangement arrangement


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am currently in the cathedral which has a stunning interior to match its stunning exterior.
> 
> Gaudi (early20th century) had a hand in the current high altar arrangement arrangement
> View attachment 220336
> 
> View attachment 220337
> 
> View attachment 220338


I love cathedrals and some of the big mosques. 
Beautiful places with incredible atmospheres.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I am currently in the cathedral which has a stunning interior to match its stunning exterior.
> Gaudi (early20th century) had a hand in the current high altar arrangement.


 Now correct me if I’m wrong here, but if this cathedral was in Syria, the outlaw devils known as isis would set forth to loot any valuables and then they would set forth to destroy anything they didn’t like. Correct?


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! todays i spotted


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now correct me if I’m wrong here, but if this cathedral was in Syria, the outlaw devils known as isis would set forth to loot any valuables and then they would set forth to destroy anything they didn’t like. Correct?



The cathedral wouldn't be in Syria in the first place. Christian worship was never encouraged by the Muslim majority in the first place. 

They don't believe in icons of the prophets and, to them, Jesus is a prophet which is the basis of so many religious differences around the world.

No more or we will be accused of getting political


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! todays i spotted
> View attachment 220339
> View attachment 220340



I like it. I must photograph the Tonbridge station equivalent sometime


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I am currently in the cathedral which has a stunning interior to match its stunning exterior.


Please do not confuse my earlier post relating to cathedrals as me not liking them. I too think of them am works of art that should be a museum simply in and of themselves.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am currently in the cathedral which has a stunning interior to match its stunning exterior.
> 
> Gaudi (early20th century) had a hand in the current high altar arrangement arrangement
> View attachment 220336
> 
> View attachment 220337
> 
> View attachment 220338



Magnificent!


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Please do not confuse my earlier post relating to cathedrals as me not liking them. I too think of them am works of art that should be a museum simply in and of themselves.



I didn't  It was the ISIS discussion we can't have!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> I didn't  It was the ISIS discussion we can't have!



I’m hoping not to have stepped on any “sensitive” toes here. If I have, y’all know me well enough by now to know I error on the side of logical, sound judgement. If someone was offended, please send me a PM so we can discuss this sensibly,(at least on my side).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heading to bed now. It’s 3:54am on this side of the pond and I’m tired. Before I go, let me share with y’all what I posted on pretend chat recently. My plan is to print up a ream of these and give them out freely as needed. Trust me, they won’t last long …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And look!!!! NO PYRAMIDING on that carapace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! todays i spotted
> View attachment 220339
> View attachment 220340


Do they still do the witch burning, then?
I have several candidates i could post to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The cathedral wouldn't be in Syria in the first place. Christian worship was never encouraged by the Muslim majority in the first place.
> 
> They don't believe in icons of the prophets and, to them, Jesus is a prophet which is the basis of so many religious differences around the world.
> 
> No more or we will be accused of getting political


There are several cathedrals in Syria. And hundreds of churches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Magnificent!


Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And look!!!! NO PYRAMIDING on that carapace.


Very smooth indeed, high humidity.
That's funny.
I have difficulty staying within the lines, too.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 220335
> An early morning postcard



A lovely early morning postcard ! I can feel the warmth of your picture.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Brandy in the morning, a nice start to the day.
> They do a lot of that in Ireland.
> I remember going in pubs at breakfast time and people on the way to work stopped of for a brandy (not enough time for Guinness) or whisky and some fish soup. All the pubs smelled of fish!


Brandy and fish soup in the morning ????


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Whiskey I hope …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Brandy and fish soup in the morning ????
> View attachment 220354


I hate fish soup. 
The smell makes me quite queasy. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate fish soup.
> The smell makes me quite queasy.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.



Good afternoon Adam. How are you today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That smile of hers, so warm and friendly, suddenly gave him the courage he needed, and he said, " Mrs wifey, please will you marry me?"
"Why, Mr Adam!" she cried. "I didn't think you'd ever get round to asking me! Of course I'll marry you!"





(Mrs wifey has a lot of books considering she's a complete clot. The ones on the left are mostly cookery books and perhaps the others belonged to her previous husband. In the original book there is not a book to be seen in her house.) 



Page 52


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. How are you today ?


Very slightly dizzy, but not bad. Just going to have a spot of luncheon. 
How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very slightly dizzy, but not bad. Just going to have a spot of luncheon.
> How are you?


Having luncheon is fine ! Good appetite
I am fine. I am one the way to soak my torts and to do some work outside. Today the weather is a little bit better. An approach of sunshine and warmth, but only an little approach....


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 220335
> An early morning postcard



How lovely!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Having luncheon is fine ! Good appetite
> I am fine. I am one the way to soak my torts and to do some work outside. Today the weather is a little bit better. An approach of sunshine and warmth, but only an little approach....


Perhaps the donkey is coming. 
Love to your torts! 
And to you, of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Brandy and fish soup in the morning ????
> View attachment 220354



 I AGREE, BEE!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That smile of hers, so warm and friendly, suddenly gave him the courage he needed, and he said, " Mrs wifey, please will you marry me?"
> "Why, Mr Adam!" she cried. "I didn't think you'd ever get round to asking me! Of course I'll marry you!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 220360
> 
> 
> (Mrs wifey has a lot of books considering she's a complete clot. The ones on the left are mostly cookery books and perhaps the others belonged to her previous husband. In the original book there is not a book to be seen in her house.)
> 
> 
> 
> Page 52



How lovely ............ I need a handkerchief to dry my tears.  I am moved to tears...
And they all lived happily everafter ????

But I miss a pic when Mr. Adam and Mrs. Wifey standing closely entwined together


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps the donkey is coming.
> Love to your torts!
> And to you, of course.



Is it the donkey delivery service ?

Thanks for your love.  I really appreciate it
Love to you too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How lovely ............ I need a handkerchief to dry my tears.  I am moved to tears...
> And they all lived happily everafter ????
> 
> But I miss a pic when Mr. Adam and Mrs. Wifey standing closely entwined together


Is the next page. So you'll have to wait until tomorrow for the embrace. 
And then there's the wedding. 
And the disposal of all the other tortoises. 
And what happens to the original Alfie.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the next page. So you'll have to wait until tomorrow for the embrace.
> And then there's the wedding.
> And the disposal of all the other tortoises.
> And what happens to the original Alfie.



I want a happy end for Alfie, or I am upset with you until the next stone age and some stones after......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I want a happy end for Alfie, or I am upset with you until the next stone age and some stones after......


I want a happy ending for Alfie too. 
But not necessarily for the quite horrible Mr Adam, though Mrs wifey's nice enough and deserves happiness, it's not her fault she's extremely dim.


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heading to bed now. It’s 3:54am on this side of the pond and I’m tired. Before I go, let me share with y’all what I posted on pretend chat recently. My plan is to print up a ream of these and give them out freely as needed. Trust me, they won’t last long …
> View attachment 220351



This is brilliant!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want a happy ending for Alfie too.
> But not necessarily for the quite horrible Mr Adam, though Mrs wifey's nice enough and deserves happiness, it's not her fault she's extremely dim.



Please let them keep all the tortoises. And open a tortoise sanctuary. In London. And, Lord, please, may Mrs. Wifey learn at least a few things about tortoise care. Amen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Please let them keep all the tortoises. And open a tortoise sanctuary. In London. And, Lord, please, may Mrs. Wifey learn at least a few things about tortoise care. Amen.


Sadly, i don't think any of those things are going to happen.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, i don't think any of those things are going to happen.



Thought I’d give it a shot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thought I’d give it a shot.


I am tempted to write an alternative ending, but must try to restrain myself.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Which pic do you mean ?


Hi Sabine. 

I was going to ask @Tidgy's Dad the same question.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How are you tonight, young lady ?


Fine so long as it's relatively warm.

How are you? And Wifey and Tidgy?


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> I'm so sorry. Both my cats were feral rescues, and neither lived as long as I would have liked. It's terrible watching them suffer.


Hi. Sorry to have just read that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> Bit tired again, so an early night for me.
> Be good.
> Take care.
> Sleep well.


Good afternoon Adam.

Hope you slept well last night.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very slightly dizzy, but not bad. Just going to have a spot of luncheon.
> How are you?


Dizzy? Hope you're better today.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps the donkey is coming.
> Love to your torts!
> And to you, of course.


Adam.......I'm *STILL* waiting for my share of warmth too. It's getting colder and colder here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fine so long as it's relatively warm.
> 
> How are you? And Wifey and Tidgy?


Still hot here.
I'm slightly muzzy-headed but not too bad. 
wifey is preparing to do a lesson but seems well. 
And Tidgy is sleeping peacefully, the lazy sausage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam.......I'm *STILL* waiting for my share of warmth too. It's getting colder and colder here.


It's currently at a train station in Algeria.
They don't have many trains that allow donkeys on board.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student has cancelled its lesson! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But I have been sent more work by the travel company so i will start writing their Four Day Tour instead. 
But they have promised me a free tour where I just pay for my food and accommodation !
Double yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still hot here.
> I'm slightly muzzy-headed but not too bad.
> wifey is preparing to do a lesson but seems well.
> And Tidgy is sleeping peacefully, the lazy sausage.



You really are lucky if it's still HOT back there.

Am beginning to feel that horrible cold weather, particularly at home.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's currently at a train station in Algeria.
> They don't have many trains that allow donkeys on board.


Alright. How long will that train take to get here?

Please inform them that the matter is urgent. Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My student has cancelled its lesson!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But I have been sent more work by the travel company so i will start writing their Four Day Tour instead.
> But they have promised me a free tour where I just pay for my food and accommodation !
> Double yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A “free” tour that you, yourself, wrote?  And which part of your tour do they cover (if accommodation, food, and information come from you)?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright. How long will that train take to get here?
> 
> Please inform them that the matter is urgent. Thank you.


I have informed the donkey. 
But I'm not sure he understands the concept of urgent. 
The Train should hopefully arrive with donkey in Algiers tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A “free” tour that you, yourself, wrote?  And which part of your tour do they cover (if accommodation, food, and information come from you)?


I am basically given an itinerary from another company and have to rewrite it and add to it to make it unique and attractive to customers.
This is one I have to rewrite today, adding bits and making it sound irresistible. 
http://www.fes-desert-trips.com/en/fes-to-marrakech-4-days-3-nights.html
The most important thing for me is the free and quick transport, as coaches are uncomfortable and take forever as well as only going to one place and there is no train service to most of the country, especially the south.And I don't drive. But free guides, camel treks (BOO!), entry to some of the places and the chance to just leave the tour when I reach somewhere where the fossiling is good is excellent news.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And with that I'm off to write the itineraries. 
See you later, Roomies.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And with that I'm off to write the itineraries.
> See you later, Roomies.



mr adam... good news!!! i just need to ask boss if can take time off!! what’s the dates again?? [emoji13]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> mr adam... good news!!! i just need to ask boss if can take time off!! what’s the dates again?? [emoji13]


Thursday, arriving in Spain Friday the 20th, leaving on the 23rd or 24th.
Not much time to arrange it. 
However if you can't manage that, then see about visiting Morocco any time from the 25th onwards flying to Casablanca or Fes airport, whichever's best and cheaper (probably Casa) . i can meet you wherever and whenever is necessary.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thursday, arriving in Spain Friday the 20th, leaving on the 23rd or 24th.
> Not much time to arrange it.
> However if you can't manage that, then see about visiting Morocco any time from the 25th onwards flying to Casablanca or Fes airport, whichever's best and cheaper (probably Casa) . i can meet you wherever and whenever is necessary.





i think morrocco could be a new exciting adventure? if it’s convenient for you both of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i think morrocco could be a new exciting adventure? if it’s convenient for you both of course


We would both be delighted. 
And you would stay with us, of course which would save on the hotel and food bills. 
As long as you don't mind eating nothing much but cheese.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have informed the donkey.
> But I'm not sure he understands the concept of urgent.
> The Train should hopefully arrive with donkey in Algiers tonight.


Good evening Adam.

Believe me, that donkey may understand what is meant by "urgent" - you never know.

In Algiers? What of Jordan?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We would both be delighted.
> And you would stay with us, of course which would save on the hotel and food bills.
> As long as you don't mind eating nothing much but cheese.


Cheese cheese cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Cheese cheese cheese!


POINTS ! ! ! 
The donkey has to change trains at Algiers to get another eastwards through Algeria. So it's on the way.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Not in Morocco - the locals are mostly teetotal in Muslim countries


In Saudi Arabia, alcohol was outlawed. They also outlawed rubbing alcohol because some people ended up killing themselves trying to drink it. In the hospitals, the only alcohol they had were pre-moistened sponges in foil packets.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am tempted to write an alternative ending, but must try to restrain myself.


Maybe after you write the real ending, you could write an alternative ending for all of us.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! !
> The donkey has to change trains at Algiers to get another eastwards through Algeria. So it's on the way.


POINTS FOR ME - GREAT! Thanks Adam, but what of the TWO Olis? No points for them?

When will the donkey get here?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We would both be delighted.
> And you would stay with us, of course which would save on the hotel and food bills.
> As long as you don't mind eating nothing much but cheese.





woohoo!!! it also means could have a beer


----------



## johnandjade

i got up at 0400 today.. fell back asleep on the sofa and missed the gym ‍, was up too late with visitors.. more again tonight but no work tomorrow [emoji1598]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am basically given an itinerary from another company and have to rewrite it and add to it to make it unique and attractive to customers.
> This is one I have to rewrite today, adding bits and making it sound irresistible.
> http://www.fes-desert-trips.com/en/fes-to-marrakech-4-days-3-nights.html
> The most important thing for me is the free and quick transport, as coaches are uncomfortable and take forever as well as only going to one place and there is no train service to most of the country, especially the south.And I don't drive. But free guides, camel treks (BOO!), entry to some of the places and the chance to just leave the tour when I reach somewhere where the fossiling is good is excellent news.



Ah, now it makes sense.  I’m sure you’ll especially enjoy the camel treks  
It does sound fascinating!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Maybe after you write the real ending, you could write an alternative ending for all of us.


Good plan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> POINTS FOR ME - GREAT! Thanks Adam, but what of the TWO Olis? No points for them?
> 
> When will the donkey get here?


No points for them, they haven't done anything. 
As for the donkey, i don't know, it's very hard to predict these things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!! it also means could have a beer


Will get some in, of course, but not too many!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i got up at 0400 today.. fell back asleep on the sofa and missed the gym ‍, was up too late with visitors.. more again tonight but no work tomorrow [emoji1598]


Missing the gym sounds pretty good to me. 
And no work tomorrow sounds even better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ah, now it makes sense.  I’m sure you’ll especially enjoy the camel treks
> It does sound fascinating!


Camel burgers, yes, camel trek, no. 
But i'll have to grin and bear it as the alternative would be a 90 minute walk through the Saharan sand to the camp and, as you may know, walking through the desert sand is extremely tiring and would ust about kill me these days, i should think.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> My favorite brand in cars is Subaru. I drive a Subaru Outback ( 13 years old ) and I love this car.
> 4-wheel drive, enough space for all the stuff I want to transport and a really reliable car. Without the whole electronic sh*t of new cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up your "Tacoma". It is a big "ship" ! I love big cars. How much gas does he takes ?


It'll hold $50 worth.
I only buy Toyota vehicles. Including Lexus and Scion.
As a mechanic, I don't want to come home and have to repair a car.
I also normally just ride Kawasaki motorcycles.
I have currently a ZX14R Ninja.
My wife, however has a Honda Firestorm 1000.
The other motorcycle is the one that @Tidgy's Dad sent me. It's a middle eastern model.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> My favorite brand in cars is Subaru. I drive a Subaru Outback ( 13 years old ) and I love this car.
> 4-wheel drive, enough space for all the stuff I want to transport and a really reliable car. Without the whole electronic sh*t of new cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up your "Tacoma". It is a big "ship" ! I love big cars. How much gas does he takes ?


Subaru are much more common in the northern states.
There's not much snow here and no mountains taller than 18".


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It'll hold $50 worth.
> I only buy Toyota vehicles. Including Lexus and Scion.
> As a mechanic, I don't want to come home and have to repair a car.
> I also normally just ride Kawasaki motorcycles.
> I have currently a ZX14R Ninja.
> My wife, however has a Honda Firestorm 1000.
> The other motorcycle is the one that @Tidgy's Dad sent me. It's a middle eastern model.



I do not know nothing about motorcycles, but I am interested in cars. Toyota is a reliable brand.
This is a reliable car too: My 40 year old Opel Manta B.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Subaru are much more common in the northern states.
> There's not much snow here and no mountains taller than 18".



Yes, in Florida you will need no 4-wheel drive because of too much snow.


----------



## JoesMum

We have landed in the UK and are heading home. With luck it will take about 40 minutes at this time of night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It'll hold $50 worth.
> I only buy Toyota vehicles. Including Lexus and Scion.
> As a mechanic, I don't want to come home and have to repair a car.
> I also normally just ride Kawasaki motorcycles.
> I have currently a ZX14R Ninja.
> My wife, however has a Honda Firestorm 1000.
> The other motorcycle is the one that @Tidgy's Dad sent me. It's a middle eastern model.


Ha de ha. 
Most splendid, sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have landed in the UK and are heading home. With luck it will take about 40 minutes at this time of night


Glad that you seem to have had a nice trip. 
But it's always good to get home.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I do not know nothing about motorcycles, but I am interested in cars. Toyota is a reliable brand.
> This is a reliable car too: My 40 year old Opel Manta B.
> View attachment 220392
> View attachment 220393


The Opel Manta sold here in the early 1970s (by Buick) were woefully awful and looked nothing like that.
I owned a 1972 Opel GT sports coupe. I couldn't get parts for it and the engine blew up. Today it's a collectors item.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I do not know nothing about motorcycles, but I am interested in cars. Toyota is a reliable brand.
> This is a reliable car too: My 40 year old Opel Manta B.
> View attachment 220392
> View attachment 220393


That car would be very cool on the streets here.
I like it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No points for them, they haven't done anything.
> As for the donkey, i don't know, it's very hard to predict these things.



The donkey took a wrong turn at Prague.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one an all!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one an all!


Morning John 
Are you working today?


----------



## JSWallace

I am just testing to see if I can post pics on here now!
If it works I thought Sabine would like this one


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I am just testing to see if I can post pics on here now!
> If it works I thought Sabine would like this one
> View attachment 220408


Yay! You can 

Good morning all


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Morning John
> Are you working today?





good morning jane . 

only working on my self today, perhaps some housework. 

plans for the weekend??


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Yay! You can
> 
> Good morning all



good morning mum


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Yay! You can
> 
> Good morning all


Can you see the picture Linda? I can't!!! So weird!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good morning jane .
> 
> only working on my self today, perhaps some housework.
> 
> plans for the weekend??


It's daughters birthday so we are celebrating!! And baking!!


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast... porridge, 2x bananas and 2x raw eggs.. 

2hrs at the gym followed by 3x bananas and now a 5mile round trip walk to mc d’s for pancakes and sausage [emoji39]

then i think i’ll take jade for lunch. sunbed for me, then back to the gym! i intend to brake myself today


----------



## johnandjade

i’m also on 3 of these shakes a day... his and hers


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> breakfast... porridge, 2x bananas and 2x raw eggs..
> 
> 2hrs at the gym followed by 3x bananas and now a 5mile round trip walk to mc d’s for pancakes and sausage [emoji39]
> 
> then i think i’ll take jade for lunch. sunbed for me, then back to the gym! i intend to brake myself today



Seriously John. Cook the eggs. They're no better for you raw than cooked. Raw eggs can be full of salmonella and make you very ill indeed. Poached, boiled, scrambled, omelette ... there will be youtube videos showing you how. 

5 bananas a day overloads your system with sugar and potassium. That quantity is likely to give you the runs. Two is plenty. 

Milk is fantastic for recovery from exercise - drink a pint of that with as much fat as you prefer. 

Nuts (unsalted) are a great source of energy and protein. They can be added to your porridge if you prefer - also dried fruit. 

You need more greens and other fruit/veg.

Just like feeding Fido, moderation is everything. More protein shakes, more bananas, more eggs, etc doesn't make you fitter and musclier more quickly ... it makes you fat ... and it could make you ill.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Can you see the picture Linda? I can't!!! So weird!



I can see a lovely photo of a cat


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Seriously John. Cook the eggs. They're no better for you raw than cooked. Raw eggs can be full of salmonella and make you very ill indeed. Poached, boiled, scrambled, omelette ... there will be youtube videos showing you how.
> 
> 5 bananas a day overloads your system with sugar and potassium. That quantity is likely to give you the runs. Two is plenty.
> 
> Milk is fantastic for recovery from exercise - drink a pint of that with as much fat as you prefer.
> 
> Nuts (unsalted) are a great source of energy and protein. They can be added to your porridge if you prefer - also dried fruit.
> 
> You need more greens and other fruit/veg.
> 
> Just like feeding Fido, moderation is everything. More protein shakes, more bananas, more eggs, etc doesn't make you fitter and musclier more quickly ... it makes you fat ... and it could make you ill.




cooking them has been giving me really bad gas  milk isn’t my friend eitherhave been eating well, fish, chicken pasta... even the fidos food!


----------



## johnandjade

never realised the time.. i missed mc’ds breakfast:/

a shake and protein bar it is


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> cooking them has been giving me really bad gas  have been eating well, fish, chicken pasta... even the fidos food!


Get you diet balanced and the gas should sort itself out. 

One egg a day is plenty. Cut back on the bananas. The porridge is great. Focus on the fibre... and don't forget to drink lots of tap water.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Get you diet balanced and the gas should sort itself out.
> 
> One egg a day is plenty. Cut back on the bananas. The porridge is great. Focus on the fibre... and don't forget to drink lots of tap water.





i’m usually 3000+ calories a day and have lost hlf a stn in six months without trying.. i’m now under 9stn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The donkey took a wrong turn at Prague.


Easily done. 
I love Prague, a really beautiful city.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one an all!


Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I am just testing to see if I can post pics on here now!
> If it works I thought Sabine would like this one
> View attachment 220408


Good afternoon, Jane.
It works but has come out sideways. 
Fifty-fifty success.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yay! You can
> 
> Good morning all


Good morning, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> i’m usually 3000+ calories a day and have lost hlf a stn in six months without trying.. i’m now under 9stn





Have you had a thyroid test done? Mine was over-active at one time. I lost far too much weight ... at it's worst half a stone a week ... it's a simple blood test


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It's daughters birthday so we are celebrating!! And baking!!


Happy birthday to your daughter. 
Please save me some cake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i’m also on 3 of these shakes a day... his and hers
> View attachment 220409


Bleuch!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.





guv’ (tips hat)


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Have you had a thyroid test done? Mine was over-active at one time. I lost far too much weight ... at it's worst half a stone a week ... it's a simple blood test



i don’t think so, i’m due back for an MOT soon, i’ll ask about it


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> It's daughters birthday so we are celebrating!! And baking!!



sorry i missed this! 


happy birthday to mini jane [emoji320][emoji513][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## johnandjade

nearly home, rocco has a new friend



both came over for a wee clap [emoji7][emoji206][emoji112]

a wee rest and then its off shopping and luch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> guv’ (tips hat)


I generally tip waiters. 
Not hats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nearly home, rocco has a new friend
> View attachment 220411
> 
> 
> both came over for a wee clap [emoji7][emoji206][emoji112]
> 
> a wee rest and then its off shopping and luch.


Nice new horsey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now, speak later friends.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> sorry i missed this!
> 
> 
> happy birthday to mini jane [emoji320][emoji513][emoji898][emoji322]



I missed it too. My daughter's birthday is tomorrow. I'll collect her from the airport tonight 

Happy birthday to both CDR daughters


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I missed it too. My daughter's birthday is tomorrow. I'll collect her from the airport tonight
> 
> Happy birthday to both CDR daughters


Two CDR daughters with the same birthday! 
Lots of cake for me!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I missed it too. My daughter's birthday is tomorrow. I'll collect her from the airport tonight
> 
> Happy birthday to both CDR daughters


My daughter's birthday is tomorrow too! There's a coincidence!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I generally tip waiters.
> Not hats.





like mick jagger says; ‘i can’t get no hatissfaction’


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> I missed it too. My daughter's birthday is tomorrow. I'll collect her from the airport tonight
> 
> Happy birthday to both CDR daughters





woohoo!!! happy birthday joes sister [emoji898][emoji898][emoji322][emoji513][emoji320]‍


----------



## JoesMum

That's new. You can post phone emojis in the app now [emoji4][emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> That's new. You can post phone emojis in the app now [emoji4][emoji322][emoji898]



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Opel Manta sold here in the early 1970s (by Buick) were woefully awful and looked nothing like that.
> I owned a 1972 Opel GT sports coupe. I couldn't get parts for it and the engine blew up. Today it's a collectors item.



I know the Opel GT. In Germany they are still available as Oldtimers but the price for such a car is high.







Here is a GT for salehttps://www.autoscout24.de/angebote...fa8004b-228b-842c-e053-e250040a253f?cldtidx=4


----------



## Bee62

T


johnandjade said:


> [emoji847][emoji847]



*Hmmm, I can`t see you emojis !*


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> T
> 
> 
> *Hmmm, I can`t see you emojis !*



This is what we see in the app


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> That car would be very cool on the streets here.
> I like it.



I like it too !  He is my "treasure".
On the license plate are my initials SL=Sabine Lebensieg
The pic was taken on a motor show for historical cars.
Opel Manta B are still available in Germany as oldtimer cars.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> hello ma’am [emoji1352]‍[emoji574]️
> 
> hope you and the oil’s are well


Hi John. We're fine thanks. How are you? Hope you're well too.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> The donkey took a wrong turn at Prague.



Today, the donkey arrived here !!!! Sunshine, blue sky with little white clouds and temps around 21 C !!!!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, Adam.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I am just testing to see if I can post pics on here now!
> If it works I thought Sabine would like this one
> View attachment 220408



Yes, indeed ! Hello Jane, I wish you a nice day.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I like it too !  He is my "treasure".
> On the license plate are my initials SL=Sabine Lebensieg
> The pic was taken on a motor show for historical cars.
> Opel Manta B are still available in Germany as oldtimer cars.
> View attachment 220413


Hi Sabine, hope you are well.
Lovely! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, hope you are well.
> Lovely! Thanks for posting.



Hello Gillain. I am fine and I hope you are too.
Today there is sunshine and warm weather here. I think the donkey of Adam has already arrived and brought the good weather. I am on the way out to catch some sunrays.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> My daughter's birthday is tomorrow too! There's a coincidence!


Wishes for a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your daughter!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillain. I am fine and I hope you are too.
> Today there is sunshine and warm weather here. I think the donkey of Adam has already arrived and brought the good weather. I am on the way out to catch some sunrays.


Hi Sabine, Lucky you! The donkey didn't get here yet! I'm going to have to inform Adam, @Tidgy's Dad . It's getting rather cold here.

Enjoy yourself in the sun.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, Lucky you! The donkey didn't get here yet! I'm going to have to inform Adam, @Tidgy's Dad . It's getting rather cold here.
> 
> Enjoy yourself in the sun.



Thank you ! Speak later, I hope.


----------



## JoesMum

For Adam: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-41556134


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> like mick jagger says; ‘i can’t get no hatissfaction’


Mmm
My nickname at university was "Hat".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Today, the donkey arrived here !!!! Sunshine, blue sky with little white clouds and temps around 21 C !!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you, Adam.


It's a pleasure. 
Ask if you ever want another one. 
Glad you've got some decent sunshine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, Lucky you! The donkey didn't get here yet! I'm going to have to inform Adam, @Tidgy's Dad . It's getting rather cold here.
> 
> Enjoy yourself in the sun.


Your donkey is now in eastern Algeria. 
Won't be long now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> For Adam: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-41556134


Yes. 
There have now been about five versions of a completed Shada, one with links by Tom, one book, an audio version with Paul McGann and another animated version done by a fan with all the living actors except Tom Baker who wouldn't do it at the time as he wasn't speaking to Lalla Ward from whom he was divorced. Since she left Richard Dawkins, they have become friends again, are doing audio adventures together and now this. The Whoniverse is a big place.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I know the Opel GT. In Germany they are still available as Oldtimers but the price for such a car is high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a GT for salehttps://www.autoscout24.de/angebote...fa8004b-228b-842c-e053-e250040a253f?cldtidx=4


It looks identical to mine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for another student. 
See you later, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## JoesMum

We have been to see JoesDad's team, Luton Town Football Club, playing league fixture against Stevenage. 

What a match - a 7-1 win!

Off to collect daughter from Gatwick now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have been to see JoesDad's team, Luton Town Football Club, playing league fixture against Stevenage.
> 
> What a match - a 7-1 win!
> 
> Off to collect daughter from Gatwick now
> View attachment 220423


A close game, then. 
I am sulking as Leeds lost one-nil at home to the team who were second bottom and we missed a penalty. Three defeats in a row after a good start to the season.


----------



## johnandjade

went for a sunbed, and lunch.. stake, roast potatoes and i even ate the fido food! went to the gym and realised i forgot my gutties! (sneakers) so i just went in the spa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> went for a sunbed, and lunch.. stake, roast potatoes and i even ate the fido food! went to the gym and realised i forgot my gutties! (sneakers) so i just went in the spa


I like the steak and roast potatoes bit.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your donkey is now in eastern Algeria.
> Won't be long now.


Good evening Adam.

That donkey shouldn't take all that long.  I'm much near that Sabine @Bee62 is.  She received her share in warmth and sunshine, I did not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> That donkey shouldn't take all that long.  I'm much near that Sabine @Bee62 is.  She received her share in warmth and sunshine, I did not.


But the transport isn't as good in our part of the world as it is in Europe. 
Please be patient.


----------



## JoesMum

O think the donkey is on its way north. We are forecast 23C for Monday


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the transport isn't as good in our part of the world as it is in Europe.
> Please be patient.


Alright, I am patient. But, I have a feeling that by the time he gets here Summer will be back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> O think the donkey is on its way north. We are forecast 23C for Monday


Not one of mine. 
Someone else must have sent one. 
I didn't send one to the UK, the Brits are more blasé about cold and rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright, I am patient. But, I have a feeling that by the time he gets here Summer will be back!


Oh, I don't know, maybe springtime.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Going to try and finish my latest tour info stuff. Back in a while.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I don't know, maybe springtime.


By then I may not be in need of warmth and sunshine. Even Oli and Tidgy wouldn't be that slow.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> O think the donkey is on its way north. We are forecast 23C for Monday


Good evening Linda.

That's nice and warm, even "hot" so as to speak, for Britain. You're lucky. Here, temperature is dropping gradually, and it gets rather col at night.....
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I missed it too. My daughter's birthday is tomorrow. I'll collect her from the airport tonight
> 
> Happy birthday to both CDR daughters


Wishing your daughter a very...............HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmm
> My nickname at university was "Hat".


Why "Hat?" if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A close game, then.
> I am sulking as Leeds lost one-nil at home to the team who were second bottom and we missed a penalty. Three defeats in a row after a good start to the season.


Sorry to know that. 

*BAYERN* beat Freigurg 5-0!!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We have been to see JoesDad's team, Luton Town Football Club, playing league fixture against Stevenage.
> 
> What a match - a 7-1 win!
> 
> Off to collect daughter from Gatwick now
> View attachment 220423


Do you like football, Linda?  I believe you do not - only guessing.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two CDR daughters with the same birthday!
> Lots of cake for me!


No, cheese for you. NOT cake. Unless there's CHEESE cake.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one an all!


Good evening John and everyone else at CDR.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> cooking them has been giving me really bad gas  milk isn’t my friend eitherhave been eating well, fish, chicken pasta... even the fidos food!


I understand you if you don't like milk. I don't either, but I drink it daily as it's very healthy. Know what I do? I drink it the way I drink water i.e VERY QUICKLY. Give that a try, John.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you like football, Linda?  I believe you do not - only guessing.


You guess wrong. 

I enjoy going to matches. 

My Mum supported Swansea Town (as it was in those days) now Swansea City and, living near Leeds, I closely followed Leeds United. 

JoesDad was born in Luton and has always supported Luton ... in turn I have adopted them too. Son is an Arsenal supporter, as well as Luton, so they've been added to the list of clubs that we follow in this house. 

So yes, I follow football. Tennis is my top sport, but I love watching football and rugby too


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson now, speak later friends.


Enjoy it.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You guess wrong.
> 
> I enjoy going to matches.
> 
> My Mum supported Swansea Town (as it was in those days) now Swansea City and, living near Leeds, I closely followed Leeds United.
> 
> JoesDad was born in Luton and has always supported Luton ... in turn I have adopted them too. Son is an Arsenal supporter, as well as Luton, so they've been added to the list of clubs that we follow in this house.
> 
> So yes, I follow football. Tennis is my top sport, but I love watching football and rugby too


I'm *MADLY* in love with football. Watching i, of course. 

I am a *BAYERN MUNCHEN* fan- have been since I was a teenager.  You might know that I named my beloved tort Oli after Oli (Oliver Kahn), who is a *LEGEND* in German football.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why "Hat?" if I may ask.


Because I always wore one. 
Usually a trilby in those days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it.


Good evening, Gillian, I've just finished work for the day, so now time to relax and enjoy my evening with a bit of cheese.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> I understand you if you don't like milk. I don't either, but I drink it daily as it's very healthy. Know what I do? I drink it the way I drink water i.e VERY QUICKLY. Give that a try, John.





got evenooning ma’am 

i do like milk, it just runs through me though


----------



## johnandjade

was out for a wee bit up to no good but home and done for the day. enjoy your evenoonings everyone [emoji1598]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> was out for a wee bit up to no good but home and done for the day. enjoy your evenoonings everyone [emoji1598]


You too, John, have fun.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks identical to mine


Red is a good colour for a sports car.
What do you think about this car ?





A Porsche Carrera


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> That donkey shouldn't take all that long.  I'm much near that Sabine @Bee62 is.  She received her share in warmth and sunshine, I did not.



Sorry Gillian that your donkey obviously lost his way.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> was out for a wee bit up to no good but home and done for the day. enjoy your evenoonings everyone [emoji1598]


Once again: I can`t see you emojis , only to mention it.
Your app don`t work together with my computer....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> I understand you if you don't like milk. I don't either, but I drink it daily as it's very healthy. Know what I do? I drink it the way I drink water i.e VERY QUICKLY. Give that a try, John.


I love milk, think I can`t live without it. Cold out of the fridge. And I like eggs, raw or cooked. Because I have own chicken the eggs I eat are so fresh, I don`t have fear of salmonella.


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT 
This was my "dream-car" but I never drove one. I don`t know why, but when I was young, so young that I`ve got no driving license this car I wanted to own, but I never did. It is a Porsche 914


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry Gillian that your donkey obviously lost his way.


Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.


Good evening Adam. Finished all work ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Finished all work ?


Yes, just relaxing watching Doctor Who now.
Have had dinner so now a little rest before beddy-byes. 
How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, just relaxing watching Doctor Who now.
> Have had dinner so now a little rest before beddy-byes.
> How are you?



Tired ! But fine. I think it`s beddy time for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tired ! But fine. I think it`s beddy time for me.


I won't be long, either.
Also pretty tired today. 
Too tired even to do the Esio Trot.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't be long, either.
> Also pretty tired today.
> Too tired even to do the Esio Trot.


No problem, we have all the time on earth to wait for the end of Esio Trot.
Tomorrow I won`t be so often on the computer because I have to work. Monday too ...


----------



## Bee62

Look, the armadillos are going to sleep to ....






So I say "Good night" and sleep well Adam. 
I am glad to know you, although you are so far away.


----------



## Bee62

That`s where I want to be in my dreams:



Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No problem, we have all the time on earth to wait for the end of Esio Trot.
> Tomorrow I won`t be so often on the computer because I have to work. Monday too ...


Yes, i have a lot of work tomorrow, too. 
Am off Monday but have shopping and decorating to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Look, the armadillos are going to sleep to ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I say "Good night" and sleep well Adam.
> I am glad to know you, although you are so far away.


What a lovely picture. 
Most delighted to know you as well, Sabine. 
Nos da. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s where I want to be in my dreams:
> View attachment 220440
> 
> 
> Good night.


I'll be at a nice beach by the Med next week. 
Hoooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Seriously John. Cook the eggs. They're no better for you raw than cooked. Raw eggs can be full of salmonella and make you very ill indeed. Poached, boiled, scrambled, omelette ... there will be youtube videos showing you how.
> 
> 5 bananas a day overloads your system with sugar and potassium. That quantity is likely to give you the runs. Two is plenty.
> 
> Milk is fantastic for recovery from exercise - drink a pint of that with as much fat as you prefer.
> 
> Nuts (unsalted) are a great source of energy and protein. They can be added to your porridge if you prefer - also dried fruit.
> 
> You need more greens and other fruit/veg.
> 
> Just like feeding Fido, moderation is everything. More protein shakes, more bananas, more eggs, etc doesn't make you fitter and musclier more quickly ... it makes you fat ... and it could make you ill.


I've heard that about eggs all my life, but I always eat cookie dough that has raw eggs in it, and I make a pie with beaten raw egg whites. Never once have I gotten sick from eggs.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> got evenooning ma’am
> 
> i do like milk, it just runs through me though


God morning John, hope you are well.

Sorry; I misunderstood you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, just relaxing watching Doctor Who now.
> Have had dinner so now a little rest before beddy-byes.
> How are you?


Good morning, Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It's all set to be a nice warm day here - further north and west is set for a battering from the tail end of Hurricane Ophelia, but we should escape. 

Happy birthday to the CDR daughters - mine and Jane's. 

We are going up to London this evening to see a talk by wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Once again: I can`t see you emojis , only to mention it.
> Your app don`t work together with my computer....



IT Support question:

I am guessing you are using a computer Sabine. 

What version on Windows are you using? (eg XP, 7, 10...) 

Which internet browser are you using? (eg Internet Explorer, Chrome, Edge...)


----------



## JSWallace

Morning John, Linda and everybody else!
Not sure about the weather here today, it is warm but gloomy and very still, a bit strange!
Happy Birthday to your daughter too Linda! 
I think she is maybe a year older than mine!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, Linda and everybody else!
> Not sure about the weather here today, it is warm but gloomy and very still, a bit strange!
> Happy Birthday to your daughter too Linda!
> I think she is maybe a year older than mine!



Mine is 24


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Mine is 24


Mine is 23[emoji5]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning, Adam.


Good afternoon Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It's all set to be a nice warm day here - further north and west is set for a battering from the tail end of Hurricane Ophelia, but we should escape.
> 
> Happy birthday to the CDR daughters - mine and Jane's.
> 
> We are going up to London this evening to see a talk by wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan


Good morning, Linda.  (just)
That sounds like an interesting evening, love nature photography though i'm rubbish myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! ! ! ! ! 
To the daughters of Cold Dark Roommates Jane and Linda.
Have a spiffing day, ladies and don't forget my cake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, Linda and everybody else!
> Not sure about the weather here today, it is warm but gloomy and very still, a bit strange!
> Happy Birthday to your daughter too Linda!
> I think she is maybe a year older than mine!


Good morning, Jane.  (just) 
Weather here, quelle surprise, hot, sunny and blue skies, no wind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Mine is 24





JSWallace said:


> Mine is 23[emoji5]


Mine is 22 

Sorry, that's a lie.
Just wanted to join in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have a lesson in an hour, but my student at 4 pm has cancelled, it's the one who sits and picks his spots all lesson, so Hooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
However, I have work for the Tour Company to do instead; a six day desert tour and a short paragraph on each of the major tourist destination cities of Morocco. 
They're keeping me busy at the moment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for my lesson! 
See you later, Roommates!


----------



## johnandjade

good aftermornooning!! 

ladies, and happy birthday to the mini yous  

was at the gym with my big bro, he was showing me so workouts... they had the same bench and paper towels as he had in the jail so he was right at home  

have a super sunday everyone!!’


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good aftermornooning!!
> 
> ladies, and happy birthday to the mini yous
> 
> was at the gym with my big bro, he was showing me so workouts... they had the same bench and paper towels as he had in the jail so he was right at home
> 
> have a super sunday everyone!!’


Good afternoon, John. 
Are you certain he didn't just take you to the prison gym?
have a great day yourself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back to work for a couple of hours. 
The six day desert tour now.


----------



## Big Charlie

JSWallace said:


> Mine is 23[emoji5]


Mine had her birthday a few days ago and she is 31!


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening room mates hope everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening room mates hope everyone is well


Good evening, Laura.
I'm a little overworkedbut otherwise fine, thank you. 
How are you ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon Gillian.


Good evening, Adam. 

I'm still waiting for that donkey!  If he doesn't get here tomorrow 16/10/2017 then I don't want him any more. It's only getting colder and colder here.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening room mates hope everyone is well


So far so good thanks Adam. Hope you're all well too; back there.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Jane.  (just)
> Weather here, quelle surprise, hot, sunny and blue skies, no wind.


Lucky you.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening room mates hope everyone is well


Good evening Laura. I'm fine thanks and hope you are as well.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Adam.
> 
> I'm still waiting for that donkey!  If he doesn't get here tomorrow 16/10/2017 then I don't want him any more. It's only getting colder and colder here.


Oh, dear! 
Shall i ask him to come home, then ?
He should be near the Libyan border by now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> This was my "dream-car" but I never drove one. I don`t know why, but when I was young, so young that I`ve got no driving license this car I wanted to own, but I never did. It is a Porsche 914
> View attachment 220439


I haven't seen one in a very long time


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Red is a good colour for a sports car.
> What do you think about this car ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Porsche Carrera


I like the old, air cooled 911 best.
My favorite car is still the 1981 and 1982 Toyota Starlet. The last of the TRUE rear wheel drive compact cars.
Absolutely no power. But cool.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> IT Support question:
> 
> I am guessing you are using a computer Sabine.
> 
> What version on Windows are you using? (eg XP, 7, 10...)
> 
> Which internet browser are you using? (eg Internet Explorer, Chrome, Edge...)



Yes Linda, I use a computer. System: Linux mint and my laptop has windows 7. On both PC`s I am using Firefox as browser.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't seen one in a very long time



Hello Ed, I often read from reimported cars. Reimported to Germany from the USA, often from Florida. 
But you know this car ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Shall i ask him to come home, then ?
> He should be near the Libyan border by now.



Good evening Adam, 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Your donkey brought the full charge of sunshine and warmth, because the wonderful weather should last the whole week long.
TTTTTTThhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnkkkkk You !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed, I often read from reimported cars. Reimported to Germany from the USA, often from Florida.
> But you know this car ?


What car?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Yes Linda, I use a computer. System: Linux mint and my laptop has windows 7. On both PC`s I am using Firefox as browser.


I was working on perhaps outdated operating system or browser. However, Win7 is in support (getting updates) until 2020 and Linux Mint still has a current version. 

I am surprised that Firefox doesn't handle emojis. It might be worth trying to update Firefox to see if you have the most recent version. 

I use Chrome on Windows 10, iOS and Android and it does work with emojis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam,
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Your donkey brought the full charge of sunshine and warmth, because the wonderful weather should last the whole week long.
> TTTTTTThhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnkkkkk You !


Good evening, Bee! 
Ahem. 
Errrrrrrrrrrrr, any time my friend. 
I'm glad that you have the good weather for a bit though.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like the old, air cooled 911 best.
> My favorite car is still the 1981 and 1982 Toyota Starlet. The last of the TRUE rear wheel drive compact cars.
> Absolutely no power. But cool.


Only a absolutely fan of Toyota like you can love the Starlet.
No power but cool..... LOL
The Porsche 911 is a legend !


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We are on the train home. 

We went to see a talk by wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan... such a good film-maker... a treat for daughter for her birthday. He was selling some photo prints and she bought one which he signed. 

We were at the Royal Geographical Society which is in Kensington - just up the road from the Natural History where I was disturbed to see this so early in the season...


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I was working on perhaps outdated operating system or browser. However, Win7 is in support (getting updates) until 2020 and Linux Mint still has a current version.
> 
> I am surprised that Firefox doesn't handle emojis. It might be worth trying to update Firefox to see if you have the most recent version.
> 
> I use Chrome on Windows 10, iOS and Android and it does work with emojis.


I can try with an update on firefox.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are on the train home.
> 
> We went to see a talk by wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan... such a good film-maker... a treat for daughter for her birthday. He was selling some photo prints and she bought one which he signed.
> 
> We were at the Royal Geographical Society which is in Kensington - just up the road from the Natural History where I was disturbed to see this so early in the season...
> View attachment 220500



Oh no ! Much too early to my opinion.
In Germany the 1. of September all the christmas sweets appear in all supermarkets.
I hate it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are on the train home.
> 
> We went to see a talk by wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan... such a good film-maker... a treat for daughter for her birthday. He was selling some photo prints and she bought one which he signed.
> 
> We were at the Royal Geographical Society which is in Kensington - just up the road from the Natural History where I was disturbed to see this so early in the season...
> View attachment 220500


Oh, goodness! 
I used to work sometimes for and sometimes in the Natural History Museum 
But there's no excuse for that!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> I was working on perhaps outdated operating system or browser. However, Win7 is in support (getting updates) until 2020 and Linux Mint still has a current version.
> 
> I am surprised that Firefox doesn't handle emojis. It might be worth trying to update Firefox to see if you have the most recent version.
> 
> I use Chrome on Windows 10, iOS and Android and it does work with emojis.


I'm using Firefox and I can see the emojis.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> I'm using Firefox and I can see the emojis.



Hopefully Sabine can update it and it will then work. If she's on the most recent version then I'm out of ideas ... I think FF is up to version 56 now.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! Much too early to my opinion.
> In Germany the 1. of September all the christmas sweets appear in all supermarkets.
> I hate it !


We don't normally see Christmas stuff until after Halloween because they are trying to sell the Halloween candy and decorations. We have Thanksgiving the 4th week of November, and it used to be that we wouldn't see anything Christmas until after then. Not anymore. All the stores used to be closed on Thanksgiving and reopen early on Friday for Black Friday. Now they have Black Friday before Friday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> We don't normally see Christmas stuff until after Halloween because they are trying to sell the Halloween candy and decorations. We have Thanksgiving the 4th week of November, and it used to be that we wouldn't see anything Christmas until after then. Not anymore. All the stores used to be closed on Thanksgiving and reopen early on Friday for Black Friday. Now they have Black Friday before Friday!


Pink Thursday?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> We don't normally see Christmas stuff until after Halloween because they are trying to sell the Halloween candy and decorations. We have Thanksgiving the 4th week of November, and it used to be that we wouldn't see anything Christmas until after then. Not anymore. All the stores used to be closed on Thanksgiving and reopen early on Friday for Black Friday. Now they have Black Friday before Friday!


Or do you mean Beige Wednesday ?


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> We don't normally see Christmas stuff until after Halloween because they are trying to sell the Halloween candy and decorations. We have Thanksgiving the 4th week of November, and it used to be that we wouldn't see anything Christmas until after then. Not anymore. All the stores used to be closed on Thanksgiving and reopen early on Friday for Black Friday. Now they have Black Friday before Friday!



Here in the UK, Christmas things start to trickle into the shops from September these days. 

Christmas window and shop dressing is usually avoided until mid November, but there are always some offenders. 

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving... but for some obscure reason shops started trying to jump on the Black Friday bandwaggon a couple of years ago. Last year fell completely flat so I do wonder if retailers will ditch that idea this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not much happens here til December and even then it's just the big shopping centres and supermarkets. 
Here in the medina we'll get a tree or two in the most touristy cafes and an inflatable Santa appearing for sale here and there.
Not much else, unsurprisingly, Christmas is not big here. 
Which in some respects is quite a relief.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, Christmas things start to trickle into the shops from September these days.
> 
> Christmas window and shop dressing is usually avoided until mid November, but there are always some offenders.
> 
> We don't celebrate Thanksgiving... but for some obscure reason shops started trying to jump on the Black Friday bandwaggon a couple of years ago. Last year fell completely flat so I do wonder if retailers will ditch that idea this year.



In Germany the christmas decoration in the streets and in shops is also avoided until : Sunday of dead, or, Eternity sunday, so called.
It is a Sunday in November when all people should think of the dead. It is a religious holiday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Only a absolutely fan of Toyota like you can love the Starlet.
> No power but cool..... LOL
> The Porsche 911 is a legend !


I don't need fast cars.
I have a 204 mph motorcycle for my speed needs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't need fast cars.
> I have a 204 mph motorcycle for my speed needs.


I hire a donkey for mine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hire a donkey for mine.


Rocket powered?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Rocket powered?


Carrot powered, usually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for bed, my friends. 
I shall sleep all day tomorrow, methinks. 
Take care all.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning one and all!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Governor duties this morning - I need to go and glare at some naughty teenagers and warn them that the requirement to improve their behaviour is not optional.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't need fast cars.
> I have a 204 mph motorcycle for my speed needs.



Your motorcycle looks good, although I have to admit that I never rode on a motorcycle and do not now much about them.
With my cars I don`t drive too fast. There is no necessary for driving fast. With my old car I rather drive slow. 
You wouldn`t let an old man or woman run a sprint running


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hire a donkey for mine.



A donkey will do too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all!!


Good afternoon, John. 
Nice lazy morning for me, just lying in bed reading.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Governor duties this morning - I need to go and glare at some naughty teenagers and warn them that the requirement to improve their behaviour is not optional.


Wonder if that would work here?
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A donkey will do too.


Usually. 
Though I must admit that to go to Spain I will probably use more conventional transport. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's my weekend! 
Bit of classification of trilobites to begin I think, while wifey is still abed, I have one I need to identify so i'll work on a bit of general taxonomy at the same time.


----------



## johnandjade

good aftermornooning all! just had my 4th meal of the day [emoji1351]‍[emoji505] i need a blender!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good aftermornooning all! just had my 4th meal of the day [emoji1351]‍[emoji505] i need a blender!


Four meals ?
Already ?
Do you have worms?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Along with other parts of the UK we are experiencing strange orange skies today. It's caused by Hurrican Ophelia pulling in Saharan dust apparently
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41635906


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> Shall i ask him to come home, then ?
> He should be near the Libyan border by now.


Good afternoon, Adam.

I'll give him another 24 hours only. Agreed?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are on the train home.
> 
> We went to see a talk by wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan... such a good film-maker... a treat for daughter for her birthday. He was selling some photo prints and she bought one which he signed.
> 
> We were at the Royal Geographical Society which is in Kensington - just up the road from the Natural History where I was disturbed to see this so early in the season...
> View attachment 220500


Good afternoon Linda. Hope you're all well. 

And thanks for posting the nice pic.


----------



## JSWallace

This is exactly how it looks here today, it's really opressive, like a portent of doom! But rediculously warm, I don't like it!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Along with other parts of the UK we are experiencing strange orange skies today. It's caused by Hurrican Ophelia pulling in Saharan dust apparently
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41635906


This is exactly how it looks here today, it's really opressive, like a portent of doom! But rediculously warm, I don't like it!


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> This is exactly how it looks here today, it's really opressive, like a portent of doom! But rediculously warm, I don't like it!


Hi hope you are fine.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning one and all!!


Good afternoon John and everyone else at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Along with other parts of the UK we are experiencing strange orange skies today. It's caused by Hurrican Ophelia pulling in Saharan dust apparently
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41635906


Well there's no duststorms here. 
Please return our dust when you've finished with it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, Adam.
> 
> I'll give him another 24 hours only. Agreed?


Good afternoon, Gillian.
If you wish. 
Let(s see where he ends up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> This is exactly how it looks here today, it's really opressive, like a portent of doom! But rediculously warm, I don't like it!


Good afternoon, Jane.
I am sure it will soon blow over.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> If you wish.
> Let(s see where he ends up.


He should end up here in Jordan. But....you never know. 

If he ends up somewhere else, what am I to do? Am in need of warmth.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> He should end up here in Jordan. But....you never know.
> 
> If he ends up somewhere else, what am I to do? Am in need of warmth.


----------



## Laura1412

Hi roommates sorry I disappeared yesterday my internet signal keeps goin off I'm waiting for engernieer to come outnumber check the line how is everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> He should end up here in Jordan. But....you never know.
> 
> If he ends up somewhere else, what am I to do? Am in need of warmth.


It's not that cold yet. 
Wait another month or two for the really cold weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 220535


You little ray of sunshine, you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Hi roommates sorry I disappeared yesterday my internet signal keeps goin off I'm waiting for engernieer to come outnumber check the line how is everyone


Hi, Laura. 
We all get internet problems from time to time, so we quite understand. 
I'm fine, just taking Tidgy out to play marbles. 
See everyone in a bit, so to speak.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Laura.
> We all get internet problems from time to time, so we quite understand.
> I'm fine, just taking Tidgy out to play marbles.
> See everyone in a bit, so to speak.


Ok adam glad u ok hope tidgy n wifey is too


----------



## JoesMum

Hello Laura and everyone else. 

It's gone so dark here! We have all the lights on. The wind is pretty strong though nothing like as bad as it is in Ireland. John looks likely to get this storm /hurricane on Wednesday.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Hello Laura and everyone else.
> 
> It's gone so dark here! We have all the lights on. The wind is pretty strong though nothing like as bad as it is in Ireland. John looks likely to get this storm /hurricane on Wednesday.


Just been talking to my brother in Ireland, all the schools are shut..


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hire a donkey for mine.



I think you and I operate at similar speeds!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

I just googled Hurricane Ophelia- WOW!!!! I knew it was headed towards the UK but didn’t realize how strong it was. [emoji47] I always thought the colder waters in the North Atlantic severely deflated the tropical storms that swing up there. 
Please stay safe!
Prayers and good wishes to all in the affected areas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Ok adam glad u ok hope tidgy n wifey is too


Yes, wifey's fine, thanks very much, Tidgy too, though she's not eating much just now. She just beat me at marbles.
How are you and Clyde today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think you and I operate at similar speeds!!! [emoji38]


I get dizzy over 20 miles an hour.


----------



## Laura1412

I’m ok thank u Clyde just dug his hole and sneezed 4 times I’m still worrying but he’s been super active today glad all you are ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I’m ok thank u Clyde just dug his hole and sneezed 4 times I’m still worrying but he’s been super active today glad all you are ok


Just sound like he's having fun and getting a bit of stuff stuck in his nares to me.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends, 4000 calories and and still to have dinner!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You little ray of sunshine, you.


Good evening, Adam, ad everyone else at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, 4000 calories and and still to have dinner!!


Good evening, John.
Six course dinner?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Adam, ad everyone else at CDR.


Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just sound like he's having fun and getting a bit of stuff stuck in his nares to me.


Thank u adam,not a peep now he’s settled


----------



## Laura1412

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, 4000 calories and and still to have dinner!!


Good evening John r u good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u adam,not a peep now he’s settled


He's fine.
Been having tortoise diggy fun, that's all.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u adam,not a peep now he’s settled



That's a happy tort able to dig properly


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> That's a happy tort able to dig properly


Yes bless him since been in this table he’s dog dig dig plus full laps around the box numerous times a day


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually.
> Though I must admit that to go to Spain I will probably use more conventional transport.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.



Good afternoon Adam.
Good afternoon CDR.
Today was a warm, beautiful day ! I was outside the whole afternoon and drove my old car. Oh I wish this weather could stay for weeks !
Share with me the joy, wisdom and beauty of this Indian Summer day.


----------



## Bee62

And here is one of my cats, his name is "Leo" enjoying

the warm weather too


----------



## Bee62

Hope to speak you all later. 

Take care.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Good afternoon CDR.
> Today was a warm, beautiful day ! I was outside the whole afternoon and drove my old car. Oh I wish this weather could stay for weeks !
> Share with me the joy, wisdom and beauty of this Indian Summer day.
> View attachment 220565
> View attachment 220566
> View attachment 220564
> View attachment 220567



Lovely autumn colours Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Good afternoon CDR.
> Today was a warm, beautiful day ! I was outside the whole afternoon and drove my old car. Oh I wish this weather could stay for weeks !
> Share with me the joy, wisdom and beauty of this Indian Summer day.
> View attachment 220565
> View attachment 220566
> View attachment 220564
> View attachment 220567


Beautiful! 
Good evening, ccl Bee. 
But tis not and Indian Summer day but a Moroccan one. 
I know cos I sent the donkey myself.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lovely autumn colours Sabine


Thank you Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful!
> Good evening, ccl Bee.
> But tis not and Indian Summer day but a Moroccan one.
> I know cos I sent the donkey myself.


If you think so ... Perhaps.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Four meals ?
> Already ?
> Do you have worms?



Don’t give them to the torts !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don’t give them to the torts !


Good evening, Grandpa. 
Don't give the torts what?
Worms or four meals before tea-time?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Grandpa.
> Don't give the torts what?
> Worms or four meals before tea-time?


Good evening Adam. Don`t you know: Never feed a Mogwai-Tort after midnight or soak it. Otherwise it will turn into a very evel and bad Gremlin !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Don`t you know: Never feed a Mogwai-Tort after midnight or soak it. Otherwise it will turn into a very evel and bad Gremlin !


So if you can't soak a Mogwai-Tort then i suppose they're terribly pyramided?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So if you can't soak a Mogwai-Tort then i suppose they're terribly pyramided?


Unfortunately yes, but it can sing as sweet as a young maiden


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Unfortunately yes, but it can sing as sweet as a young maiden


Most of the young maidens round here sing like someone strangling a piglet.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most of the young maidens round here sing like someone strangling a piglet.


Sorry, then you are in the wrong corner. In my corner the young maidens sing like a Siren......

and here is a Mogwaitort hatchling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, then you are in the wrong corner. In my corner the young maidens sing like a Siren......
> 
> and here is a Mogwaitort hatchling


Hmmm. 
Which corner is that?
I must beware as Sirens lure the listeners to their deaths.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Which corner is that?
> I must beware as Sirens lure the listeners to their deaths.


Correct ! And that is why I never searched for the corner. I only hear the sirens sing, but I don`t follow their singing.

Have you had a nice day ? I hope so.
Mine was great.  Being outside, worked a little bit in the wilderness that should be a garden and drove my old car. Wonderful day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Correct ! And that is why I never searched for the corner. I only hear the sirens sing, but I don`t follow their singing.
> 
> Have you had a nice day ? I hope so.
> Mine was great.  Being outside, worked a little bit in the wilderness that should be a garden and drove my old car. Wonderful day.


I'm very glad to hear that you've had a wonderful day.
I spent some nice hours playing marbles with Tidgy; she won, then did some necessary paperwork which was rather frustrating, some trilobite classification and the: Doctor Who!  Some odds and ends to watch now. 
A reasonable day, rather than an excellent one.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very glad to hear that you've had a wonderful day.
> I spent some nice hours playing marbles with Tidgy; she won, then did some necessary paperwork which was rather frustrating, some trilobite classification and the: Doctor Who!  Some odds and ends to watch now.
> A reasonable day, rather than an excellent one.



I think Tidgy wins every game you both play. Torts are so clever ! One day a few weeks ago I feed my sullies some mealworms. They love mealworms ( I know they should not eat them, but ....  Shame on me )
Now every time they see me near their enclosure they stop with everything whatever they do that moment and they come running to me and beg for mealworms. I handfeed them some and my torts are getting tamer every time I do this. In my mind I see three 30 lbs torts running to me, ramming my legs and beggin for mealworms. Good or bad ???? I don`t know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think Tidgy wins every game you both play. Torts are so clever ! One day a few weeks ago I feed my sullies some mealworms. They love mealworms ( I know they should not eat them, but ....  Shame on me )
> Now every time they see me near their enclosure they stop with everything whatever they do that moment and they came running to me and beg for mealworms. I handfeed them some and my torts are getting tamer every time I do this. In my mind I see three 30 lbs torts running to me, ramming my legs and beggin for mealworms. Good or bad ???? I don`t know.


Like most things, probably good _and _bad.
I beat Tidgy at cricket once, and we've had a few draws at things, but , yes, she usually wins.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> I think Tidgy wins every game you both play. Torts are so clever ! One day a few weeks ago I feed my sullies some mealworms. They love mealworms ( I know they should not eat them, but ....  Shame on me )
> Now every time they see me near their enclosure they stop with everything whatever they do that moment and they came running to me and beg for mealworms. I handfeed them some and my torts are getting tamer every time I do this. In my mind I see three 30 lbs torts running to me, ramming my legs and beggin for mealworms. Good or bad ???? I don`t know.


Charlie has me trained. He sees me coming and runs towards me. After letting me pet his head and rub his neck, he turns and walks over to the hibiscus tree, sure that I'll get my clippers and cut him some branches. He doesn't usually ram me, but if I'm sitting on the ground, I get nervous if he gets too close. Did you ever see those pictures of Maggie's tort climbing on her lap?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Charlie has me trained. He sees me coming and runs towards me. After letting me pet his head and rub his neck, he turns and walks over to the hibiscus tree, sure that I'll get my clippers and cut him some branches. He doesn't usually ram me, but if I'm sitting on the ground, I get nervous if he gets too close. Did you ever see those pictures of Maggie's tort climbing on her lap?


Maggie's Bob?
One of the all time stars of Tortoise Forum.
Greatly missed, so sad.
Tidgy is a little smaller than the torties you're talking about, but she still comes over for a head and shell rub, walks under the tap on the terrace when she wants a shower when it's really hot. She doesn't ram me, but sits against my foot, facing in the same direction and snuggles in when I sit down outside, or sits just in front of me, again facing the same way, often on my paperwork!


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Charlie has me trained. He sees me coming and runs towards me. After letting me pet his head and rub his neck, he turns and walks over to the hibiscus tree, sure that I'll get my clippers and cut him some branches. He doesn't usually ram me, but if I'm sitting on the ground, I get nervous if he gets too close. Did you ever see those pictures of Maggie's tort climbing on her lap?


Charlie has trained you. LOL !
Some people think that torts are stupid, but they are not. Charlie knows where his treats are and that you can give him these yummy treats. I think that is clever.
I would not say that torts think like mammals but they can easily combine several things they like. I recognize this with my little ones. It was not my intention to "train" them anyhow, but they learned fast that I give them the mealworms they like so much.

I think I saw pictures of a big tort ( I don`t know if it was Maggies tort ) that climbed stairs to get into the house.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maggie's Bob?
> One of the all time stars of Tortoise Forum.
> Greatly missed, so sad.
> Tidgy is a little smaller than the torties you're talking about, but she still comes over for a head and shell rub, walks under the tap on the terrace when she wants a shower when it's really hot. She doesn't ram me, but sits against my foot, facing in the same direction and snuggles in when I sit down outside, or sits just in front of me, again facing the same way, often on my paperwork!


How much does Tidgy weight ? My sullies are as big as Tidgy, I think. But they grow ..... Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maggie's Bob?
> One of the all time stars of Tortoise Forum.
> Greatly missed, so sad.
> Tidgy is a little smaller than the torties you're talking about, but she still comes over for a head and shell rub, walks under the tap on the terrace when she wants a shower when it's really hot. She doesn't ram me, but sits against my foot, facing in the same direction and snuggles in when I sit down outside, or sits just in front of me, again facing the same way, often on my paperwork!


What happend to Bob ? I think I saw or read something about him. I think he died. Is that correct ? But why he died ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maggie's Bob?
> One of the all time stars of Tortoise Forum.
> Greatly missed, so sad.
> Tidgy is a little smaller than the torties you're talking about, but she still comes over for a head and shell rub, walks under the tap on the terrace when she wants a shower when it's really hot. She doesn't ram me, but sits against my foot, facing in the same direction and snuggles in when I sit down outside, or sits just in front of me, again facing the same way, often on my paperwork!


Yes, Maggie's Bob. That was a rare and wonderful relationship. I've had that with a cat and a bird before. I don't count my relationships with dogs in that category because dogs love everybody.

I often think they are like 2 year old people. At that age, kids often don't interact with other kids but they play next to each other.

Sitting on your paperwork is something cats love to do. Sometimes I would put a piece of paper in the middle of the floor just to see if my cat would lie on it.

Once I thought Charlie was going to ram me. I don't know why. Maybe he wanted to be alone. I didn't stick around to see if he would actually ram me.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> What happend to Bob ? I think I saw or read something about him. I think he died. Is that correct ? But why he died ?


He had a stone, kidney or bladder, I can't remember which. The vet operated and probably didn't know what he was doing. He was 17 years old.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Yes, Maggie's Bob. That was a rare and wonderful relationship. I've had that with a cat and a bird before. I don't count my relationships with dogs in that category because dogs love everybody.
> 
> I often think they are like 2 year old people. At that age, kids often don't interact with other kids but they play next to each other.
> 
> Sitting on your paperwork is something cats love to do. Sometimes I would put a piece of paper in the middle of the floor just to see if my cat would lie on it.
> 
> Once I thought Charlie was going to ram me. I don't know why. Maybe he wanted to be alone. I didn't stick around to see if he would actually ram me.


I know that sitting of cats on paperwork or on a newspaper too ! Sometimes they try to sit on the keybord of the PC while I am typing !
As if they want to say: "Hey you, don`t do such weird things but cuddle me !" 
Sometimes I am glad they they don`t speak with human words ....


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> He had a stone, kidney or bladder, I can't remember which. The vet operated and probably didn't know what he was doing. He was 17 years old.



That is very sad. I think I read the story here on the forum.


----------



## Bee62

It is time for me to meet my bed. I think it is waiting for me, to comfort me for a good sleep ( I hope ).
Good night all you CDR roommates in which corner you are sleeping.
Hoping to read you not tomorrow.
Gute Nacht.


Sooooo tired:






and asleep:


----------



## Bee62

They are tired too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How much does Tidgy weight ? My sullies are as big as Tidgy, I think. But they grow ..... Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I have never weighed her. 
But she's a rather heavy little rock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What happend to Bob ? I think I saw or read something about him. I think he died. Is that correct ? But why he died ?


Big stone, size of an orange pressing on the urethra.
They removed it and Bob came home but never recovered from the anaesthetic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is time for me to meet my bed. I think it is waiting for me, to comfort me for a good sleep ( I hope ).
> Good night all you CDR roommates in which corner you are sleeping.
> Hoping to read you not tomorrow.
> Gute Nacht.
> 
> 
> Sooooo tired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and asleep:


Nos da, Sabine.
Sleep well. 
Tidgy is fast asleep, but I'm not as tired as those tortoises. 
Couple more hours for me, I think. 
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for a nice coffee and some cheesy biscuits.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not that cold yet.
> Wait another month or two for the really cold weather.


Good morning Adam.

That would have been too long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam.
> 
> That would have been too long.


Good morning, Gillian. 
You're up late or very early! 
i'm just off to bed so hope to chat later on today. 
Take care now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates, it's off to the Land of Nod for me.
Just poking a jellyfish with a hedgehog to light me the way!
Sleep well, all
Nos da.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Grandpa.
> Don't give the torts what?
> Worms or four meals before tea-time?



Hello my friend! 
The worms ! [emoji33]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most of the young maidens round here sing like someone strangling a piglet.



What you want them to look great and sing ?


----------



## Moozillion

Adam, how is Splat doing?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian.
> You're up late or very early!
> i'm just off to bed so hope to chat later on today.
> Take care now.


Alright, talk later. 

Sleep well, Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I think I saw pictures of a big tort ( I don`t know if it was Maggies tort ) that climbed stairs to get into the house.


I have certainly posted photos of Joe doing that. He was an expert step climber... and a Greek not a huge Sulcata


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I have certainly posted photos of Joe doing that. He was an expert step climber... and a Greek not a huge Sulcata



I found one of them



Good morning all


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I found one of them
> View attachment 220598
> 
> 
> Good morning all


Good morning Linda, and everyone else at CDR

What a lovely pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I have certainly posted photos of Joe doing that. He was an expert step climber... and a Greek not a huge Sulcata


Yes you did. I remember having seen them. Great!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates, it's off to the Land of Nod for me.
> Just poking a jellyfish with a hedgehog to light me the way!
> Sleep well, all
> Nos da.


Good morning. I for one slept well. Did you? Hope your answer is a "Yes."


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning wibblers!!! it’s not a. sports car but it is old...




outside my house this morning


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers!!! it’s not a. sports car but it is old...
> View attachment 220599
> View attachment 220600
> 
> 
> outside my house this morning


Good morning John.

Really nice! It's a Volvo, right?


----------



## Gillian M

What about the above car, @johnandjade ?​


----------



## JoesMum

Cute time. Daughter is surveying Dormice today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What you want them to look great and sing ?


No, you're quite right,, no singing. 
I like a bit of peace and quiet.
Some of them are very pretty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, how is Splat doing?


SPLAT is still in quarantine at a friends house. 
The trouble is, i don't have the necessary equipment there and my friend the ability to overwinter it. SPLAT is too young to safely brumate, in my opinion, but I don't see what else I can do, as it's living pretty much wild in the big courtyard garden in the centre of the house. 
However, due to unseasonably warm temperatures, SPLAT is showing no inclination to brumate is very active and eating like a team of horses. 
Tidgy, on the other hand, is reluctant to eat and trying to find a spot to sleep for the winter as she always does this time of year. 
Torts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I found one of them
> View attachment 220598
> 
> 
> Good morning all


Good afternoon, Linda.
Tidgy likes climbing steps. It's delightful to watch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning. I for one slept well. Did you? Hope your answer is a "Yes."


Slept like a very sleepy loggy thing. 
Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers!!! it’s not a. sports car but it is old...
> View attachment 220599
> View attachment 220600
> 
> 
> outside my house this morning


Good afternoon, John. 
What is it?
How old?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cute time. Daughter is surveying Dormice today
> View attachment 220602
> 
> View attachment 220603


Delightful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates. 
More wretched forms to fill in today and i have to buy a potato so we have one ready when we return from Spain.


----------



## JoesMum

And another  [emoji173]️



They have found 19 of the cute little things this morning. The area is obviously perfect territory


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And another  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 220605
> 
> 
> They have found 19 of the cute little things this morning. The area is obviously perfect territory


I love the way they curl up into a ball.
I think that one is hibernating.
If i recall they hibernate about half the year. 
One presumes it's okay to disturb them?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the way they curl up into a ball.
> I think that one is hibernating.
> If i recall they hibernate about half the year.
> One presumes it's okay to disturb them?



It could just be asleep. They're not out and about by day usually. 

She's working with a properly licensed handler and is training for her license. I imagine everything is being done by the book as she has to get every last move signed off. The licensing documentation is huge and takes 2 years to complete!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It could just be asleep. They're not out and about by day usually.
> 
> She's working with a properly licensed handler and is training for her license. I imagine everything is being done by the book as she has to get every last move signed off. The licensing documentation is huge and takes 2 years to complete!


Crikey! 
That's a long time. 
Which is good. 
About the life expectancy of a dormouse, i should think.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slept like a very sleepy loggy thing.
> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Good afternoon, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Glad to hear you slept well, Adam.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Really nice! It's a Volvo, right?





it is!! [emoji16]


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, John.
> What is it?
> How old?





a volvo right enough, i don’t know age :/


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> a volvo right enough, i don’t know age :/


Hi John.

I don't either, but it is rather old.


----------



## JoesMum

@johnandjade

I saw this advertised today - High protein version of quaker oats. Might be of interest with your new diet 

http://www.quakeroats.com/products/hot-cereals/InstantOatmeal/Protein.aspx

Also, if you can't tolerate cow's milk, have you tried goat's milk or soy milk?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mmmmm.
Quiet today in here. 
Just got back from my potato trip. 
Met a couple of friends had a coffee in the local cafe and whilst there saw a group of people walking by on the opposite side of the road wearing t-shirts and baseball caps from the company that produce the vegetable oil that I had just bought a bottle of. I waved the bottle at them and one of the young ladies came over, took the label off the bottle and gave me a set of 6 teaspoons. Lovely.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmm.
> Quiet today in here.
> Just got back from my potato trip.
> Met a couple of friends had a coffee in the local cafe and whilst there saw a group of people walking by on the opposite side of the road wearing t-shirts and baseball caps from the company that produce the vegetable oil that I had just bought a bottle of. I waved the bottle at them and one of the young ladies came over, took the label off the bottle and gave me a set of 6 teaspoons. Lovely.


Good evening Adam.

Very nice of that lady. Nothing for us?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Very nice of that lady. Nothing for us?


You can have a spoon if you like.
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Cute time. Daughter is surveying Dormice today
> View attachment 220602
> 
> View attachment 220603


They are so cute! Much cuter than the mice they sell around here for pets. I love the big eyes.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John.
> 
> I don't either, but it is rather old.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> I saw this advertised today - High protein version of quaker oats. Might be of interest with your new diet
> 
> http://www.quakeroats.com/products/hot-cereals/InstantOatmeal/Protein.aspx
> 
> Also, if you can't tolerate cow's milk, have you tried goat's milk or soy milk?





i’ve actually started drinking the oats [emoji85]. 

i haven’t tryed them, i must admit im hesitatent 

i’m hitting 5000 calories a day!!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all!! so we just had a man with a pencil and tape measure up... 

we’r getting a new bathroom! 

just about to add more coir in to fido land, need to spruce it up for winter.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I found one of them
> View attachment 220598
> 
> 
> Good morning all



I know this picture. It is so cute. Torts* are* clever.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning wibblers!!! it’s not a. sports car but it is old...
> View attachment 220599
> View attachment 220600
> 
> 
> outside my house this morning



Hello John, is this an old Volvo ? it seems to me that there is a lot of work to do with that old car.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT is still in quarantine at a friends house.
> The trouble is, i don't have the necessary equipment there and my friend the ability to overwinter it. SPLAT is too young to safely brumate, in my opinion, but I don't see what else I can do, as it's living pretty much wild in the big courtyard garden in the centre of the house.
> However, due to unseasonably warm temperatures, SPLAT is showing no inclination to brumate is very active and eating like a team of horses.
> Tidgy, on the other hand, is reluctant to eat and trying to find a spot to sleep for the winter as she always does this time of year.
> Torts!



What equipment do you need ? Heat and UVB bulbs or an enclosure for Splat ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And another  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 220605
> 
> 
> They have found 19 of the cute little things this morning. The area is obviously perfect territory


Really cute ! I like mice , but not in the house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!! so we just had a man with a pencil and tape measure up...
> 
> we’r getting a new bathroom!
> 
> just about to add more coir in to fido land, need to spruce it up for winter.


Bet Jade's pleased! 
Especially with the workman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What equipment do you need ? Heat and UVB bulbs or an enclosure for Splat ?


All of the above. 
It's not a worry, I'll sort something out.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Really cute ! I like mice , but not in the house.


These don't come in the house. They are rodents, but not really mice. Dormice live in deciduous woodland and their favourite food is hazel nuts (or the very similar cob nut here in Kent)

They are nocturnal, hence the big eyes. Their reputation for sleeping a lot was picked up for the character in Alice In Wonderland. 

These little guys are having a tough time in the UK due to habitat loss which is why you must have a license to handle them.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All of the above.
> It's not a worry, I'll sort something out.


Can you order these things from amazon ? I have no clue what you can order or get in Morocco, but when you need something that I can send you in a package, don`t be shy to say it. I would do, I hope you know.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> These don't come in the house. They are rodents, but not really mice. Dormice live in deciduous woodland and their favourite food is hazel nuts (or the very similar cob nut here in Kent)
> 
> They are nocturnal, hence the big eyes. Their reputation for sleeping a lot was picked up for the character in Alice In Wonderland.
> 
> These little guys are having a tough time in the UK due to habitat loss which is why you must have a license to handle them.


Thank you Linda. Is this the Hazel dormouse ?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazel_dormouse


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Can you order these things from amazon ? I have no clue what you can order or get in Morocco, but when you need something that I can send you in a package, don`t be shy to say it. I would do, I hope you know.


Can't order from Amazon, no, only books and DVD's, can't even order empty DVD covers, silly site. 
But i'll pick up some stuff in Spain this weekend. 
Thanks very much for the kind offer. 
A list of all the cheese and other stuff I like from Germany will be following shortly.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. Is this the Hazel dormouse ?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazel_dormouse


That's the one


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't order from Amazon, no, only books and DVD's, can't even order empty DVD covers, silly site.
> But i'll pick up some stuff in Spain this weekend.
> Thanks very much for the kind offer.
> A list of all the cheese and other stuff I like from Germany will be following shortly.


I am looking forward to your list !
Why can` t you order all things from amazon ? Is it the customs authorities that forbid this ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That's the one


The tail is cute. It is really hairy ! Mice often have a naked tail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am looking forward to your list !
> Why can` t you order all things from amazon ? Is it the customs authorities that forbid this ?


No, all these things can be posted here, and some other companies do this, it's just Amazon's rules. 
It may take a few days to compile the list. 
It is likely to be several sheets of A4.


----------



## Bee62

Supper time !!!!!!!!!!!
See you all later. 

Yum, yum !


----------



## JoesMum

Early night for me. I don't know why, but I am very tired tonight. Goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Supper time !!!!!!!!!!!
> See you all later.
> 
> Yum, yum !


Enjoy!
Coffee time for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Early night for me. I don't know why, but I am very tired tonight. Goodnight all


Crikey that's early! 
You must have exhausted yourself helping all those people around the forum. 
Nos da, Linda, sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me too friends, keep on tortin! [emoji217]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> nos da from me too friends, keep on tortin! [emoji217]


Nighty night, John. 
Speak a bit more tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, all these things can be posted here, and some other companies do this, it's just Amazon's rules.
> It may take a few days to compile the list.
> It is likely to be several sheets of A4.



Write as much as you like, but you should know that you have to pay the postage.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy!
> Coffee time for me.


Was your coffee good ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Write as much as you like, but you should know that you have to pay the postage.


Hmm, yes. 
And donkey mail is a bit slow. 
I'll use tiny writing.
You may need a magnifying glass to read it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Was your coffee good ?


Coffee and Doctor Who! 
And a cheese and pickle sandwich. 
Lovely.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmm, yes.
> And donkey mail is a bit slow.
> I'll use tiny writing.
> You may need a magnifying glass to read it.



I have one, for sure.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee and Doctor Who!
> And a cheese and pickle sandwich.
> Lovely.


Speak a little bit later again ? I am out to my cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Speak a little bit later again ? I am out to my cats.


Rightyo
Speak in a bit.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rightyo
> Speak in a bit.


Okay. I am looking forward to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. I am looking forward to.


Me too.
While you're away, i'll continue writing my book, er i mean list................


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> While you're away, i'll continue writing my book, er i mean list................



*B A C K !*


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> While you're away, i'll continue writing my book, er i mean list................


I think the first thing on your list is ....* cheese !*
What do you think of Bavaria Blue ? I love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think the first thing on your list is ....* cheese !*
> What do you think of Bavaria Blue ? I love it.


Always cheese. 
Yes, I love it too, very creamy and flavoursome.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always cheese.
> Yes, I love it too, very creamy and flavoursome.


What is next on your list except of cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is next on your list except of cheese ?


More cheese.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More cheese.


Hmmm..... I don`t know. That is too much cheese for me.
But I know that I have to go to bed. 
Nighty night Adam and all roommates. 

I`m going to put my head under my pillow, not under leaves like this crazy, little tortie. Tort stuck to the ground.....


----------



## Bee62

without comment:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm..... I don`t know. That is too much cheese for me.
> But I know that I have to go to bed.
> Nighty night Adam and all roommates.
> 
> I`m going to put my head under my pillow, not under leaves like this crazy, little tortie. Tort stuck to the ground.....


Nice piccie. 
I will try that sometime.
Nos da, Sabine, sleep well.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. 

I slept 10 hours straight, but still don't feel quite right. I hope I'm not going down with something 

I think I'll take it easy today and hopefully shake it off.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies.
> 
> I slept 10 hours straight, but still don't feel quite right. I hope I'm not going down with something
> 
> I think I'll take it easy today and hopefully shake it off.





good morning mum , i hope you feel better soon


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning comrads


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies.
> 
> I slept 10 hours straight, but still don't feel quite right. I hope I'm not going down with something
> 
> I think I'll take it easy today and hopefully shake it off.


Good morning, Linda. 
Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit off-colour.
I'm feeling a little ragged myself, didn't sleep well last night and went to the loo about 10 times.
Odd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning comrads


Good morning, John. 
Busy day of lessons for me today, but then off for 6 days to go to Spain.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit off-colour.
> I'm feeling a little ragged myself, didn't sleep well last night and went to the loo about 10 times.
> Odd.



That doesn't sound good 

Have fun in Spain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't sound good
> 
> Have fun in Spain


Not going til tomorrow evening.
But I certainly shall, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson, now. 
See you later, people.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies.
> 
> I slept 10 hours straight, but still don't feel quite right. I hope I'm not going down with something
> 
> I think I'll take it easy today and hopefully shake it off.


Hello Linda, you can`t be always "on the race track".  Mayby you need a rest.
Take it easy today and allow yourself to be slow like a tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit off-colour.
> I'm feeling a little ragged myself, didn't sleep well last night and went to the loo about 10 times.
> Odd.


Sorry to hear that, Adam. I slept like a stone, - but too short.
I guess this evening I`ll be tired


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Adam. I slept like a stone, - but too short.
> I guess this evening I`ll be tired


Good morning, Sabine.
My student never showed up. 
I wonder if the next one at 1 pm will bother to come or ring me?
Today it is actually raining! Much needed but some of the students are afraid of rain.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning or good afternoon roommates ! 
Took some pics of my sullies this morning. They are now as big as my hand.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> LINDA , Mayby you need a rest.
> Take it easy today and allow yourself to be slow like a tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Sabine.
> My student never showed up.
> I wonder if the next one at 1 pm will bother to come or ring me?
> Today it is actually raining! Much needed but some of the students are afraid of rain.



It's raining here too. That very British rain ... not especially heavy, not especially windy, not especially cold ... just very wet and clearly set in for the day


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Sabine.
> My student never showed up.
> I wonder if the next one at 1 pm will bother to come or ring me?
> Today it is actually raining! Much needed but some of the students are afraid of rain.


Afraid of rain ? Are they made of sugar  that will melt away in the rain ?
In all cases they are unreliable


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning or good afternoon roommates !
> Took some pics of my sullies this morning. They are now as big as my hand.
> View attachment 220672
> View attachment 220674
> View attachment 220675



They're looking very good Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 220676


Lesson learned !  
Thank you Ken. 
How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It's raining here too. That very British rain ... not especially heavy, not especially windy, not especially cold ... just very wet and clearly set in for the day


We have suuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyy weather, and soon I will be outside !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> They're looking very good Sabine


Thank you Linda. They give me such joy ! When I got them they had been shy ( like babies are often ), but now they get tamer every week. When I am near their enclosure and they see me, they come running to me and I scratch their shell, handfeed them and give them a head rub. 
That is so cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We too have a stretch of rain. Stanley, the sulcata I’ve kept has no issues with the rain and cold. He just goes back inside the heated house and watch’s the tele, (honestly posting here, I was warned this might happen when I ran the satellite tv into his house.)!


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We too have a stretch of rain. Stanley, the sulcata I’ve kept has no issues with the rain and cold. He just goes back inside the heated house and watch’s the tele, (honestly posting here, I was warned this might happen when I ran the satellite tv into his house.)!


Which channel Stanley prefers ?


----------



## Bee62

Breakfast for my sullies: All you can eat .....


----------



## Bee62

Looking for food:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning or good afternoon roommates !
> Took some pics of my sullies this morning. They are now as big as my hand.
> View attachment 220672
> View attachment 220674
> View attachment 220675


Looking good, Sabine.
But how do we know how big your hand is?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice piccie.
> I will try that sometime.
> Nos da, Sabine, sleep well.


Good afternoon Adam. Hope you are all well.

Did you try that yet?  If so, how was it?


----------



## Bee62

Hmmm, yummy ! I found it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's raining here too. That very British rain ... not especially heavy, not especially windy, not especially cold ... just very wet and clearly set in for the day


Stopped here. 
That was probably it for the day.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking good, Sabine.
> But how do we know how big your hand is?


That is my secret


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> Which channel Stanley prefers ?


 Here in my area we have two(2) that he really likes. I’m not sure which is his favorite though …
One channel is the Agriculture channel and 
The other is a no cook leafy greens recipe channel.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here in my area we have two(2) that he really likes. I’m not sure which is his favorite though …
> One channel is the Agriculture channel and
> The other is a no cook leafy greens recipe channel.


I guess it is the agriculture channel.  Stanley wants for sure his own fields with all his yummy treats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

v


Bee62 said:


> Afraid of rain ? Are they made of sugar  that will melt away in the rain ?
> In all cases they are unreliable


Very. 
Punctuality and the manners to tell someone if you are not able to come are not considered important. 
And the amount of sugar they consume they probably would dissolve.


----------



## Bee62

.... and after eating a lot of greens: Doing what torts do


most time of the day: Being lazy, basking and digest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We too have a stretch of rain. Stanley, the sulcata I’ve kept has no issues with the rain and cold. He just goes back inside the heated house and watch’s the tele, (honestly posting here, I was warned this might happen when I ran the satellite tv into his house.)!


When I leave my DVD player on pause a black screen comes up with a coloured oval that slowly bounces about the screen. When it hits the screen edge it changes colour. Tidgy can watch this for hours.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy can watch this for hours.


 So can/and do I …


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Did you try that yet?  If so, how was it?


Not yet, Gillian.
Will have to wait for the leaves to fall off the trees first. 
Good afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, yummy ! I found it !
> View attachment 220685


Should be enough for a snack!


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So can/and do I …


Weird ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is my secret


Okay, fair enough, so let me put it another way. 
Are your sullies one metre long?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be enough for a snack!


That is the daily "all you can eat" menu for them. What they do not eat get the chicken. They love the veggies too. Nothing is thrown away!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So can/and do I …


Tidgy has a greater attention span than I do. 
I can only manage 5 minutes at most.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, fair enough, so let me put it another way.
> Are your sullies one metre long?


Oh my good, no ! Wait a minute , I will measure them.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy has a greater attention span than I do.
> I can only manage 5 minutes at most.



My sister suggested that I have a short attention I responded, “No I don’t, I suffer from a … hey look! A squirrel!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My sister suggested that I have a short attention I responded, “No I don’t, I suffer from a … hey look! A squirrel!!!


Sorry, i've lost the thread. 
What were we talking about ?
Squirrels?
They're cute.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, i've lost the thread.
> What were we talking about ?
> Squirrels?
> They're cute.


Hello I am new to this forum
Or am I not new ???
My name is . hmm ?.... oh, oh...
CONFUSION !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello I am new to this forum
> Or am I not new ???
> My name is . hmm ?.... oh, oh...
> CONFUSION !


I'm new as well! 
Wait a minute.
Which forum is this?
Doctor Who or fossils or for my pet squirrel?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Oh my good, no ! Wait a minute , I will measure them.....


So, done.
They were not amused. I grabbed the biggest one, my Leo. He is 23 cm long. How much is that in inch ? I have to ask googel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 220693
> View attachment 220694
> 
> So, done.
> They were not amused. I grabbed the biggest one, my Leo. He is 23 cm long. How much is that in inch ? I have to ask googel.


About nine inches. 
Or the length of a squirrel tail.
Probably.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm new as well!
> Wait a minute.
> Which forum is this?
> Doctor Who or fossils or for my pet squirrel?


This is the forum for pet fossils.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About nine inches.
> Or the length of a squirrel tail.
> Probably.


Ah, thank you. By the way I weighted him. He weigths 950 Gramm ! What a fat boy ! I am so sure he is a boy. Who will bet with me that he is a boy ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This is the forum for pet fossils.


Yes, it must be. 
You see the interesting thing is..........
Um....
There's a spider in the corner of my room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, thank you. By the way I weighted him. He weigths 950 Gramm ! What a fat boy ! I am so sure he is a boy. Who will bet with me that he is a boy ?????


Yes, i will bet that it's a ..........
Did I ever tell you that i liked cheese?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it must be.
> You see the interesting thing is..........
> Um....
> There's a spider in the corner of my room.


Only one spider ? Here is a spider in every corner. They like my old house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only one spider ? Here is a spider in every corner. They like my old house.


Not really. 
Spiders are welcome but we get very few here and only small ones.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i will bet that it's a ..........
> Did I ever tell you that i liked cheese?


No you never mentioned it before.
What do you like ?
Spiders ?


----------



## Bee62

Will you bet with me Adam that Leo is male ?
When I am loosing my bet I`ll send you a package of ch.... spiders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No you never mentioned it before.
> What do you like ?
> Spiders ?


Yes, spiders are very interesting animals. The female.............
Tidgy is a female, you know.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 220693
> View attachment 220694
> 
> So, done.
> They were not amused. I grabbed the biggest one, my Leo. He is 23 cm long. How much is that in inch ? I have to ask googel.



Except you measured over the carapace. 

You need to measure the straight length... here's how, but I suggest doing it when they're sleepy 
http://www.tlady.clara.net/measure.htm

(Aside: I did have one newbie just post a photo of the piece of paper with a line on it and not give the actual measurement )


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Only one spider ? Here is a spider in every corner. They like my old house.



My house is full of spiders too and it's quite new. At this time of year they move in en masse!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Will you bet with me Adam that Leo is male ?
> When I am loosing my bet I`ll send you a package of ch.... spiders.


Who is Leo ?
Wasn't he a Pope?
I'm quite interested in Alexander Pope. 
And Alexander the Great come to think of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who is Leo ?
> Wasn't he a Pope?
> I'm quite interested in Alexander Pope.
> And Alexander the Great come to think of it.



I never found out what Alexander grated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My house is full of spiders too and it's quite new. At this time of year they move in en masse!


Yes, I remember the spiders looking for their winter accommodation. 
And then they all come out to play in the spring. 
I don't have springs in my sofas, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I never found out what Alexander grated


Cheddar, one should think.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheddar, one should think.



Maybe, but I assumed he was Welsh ... 

Jones the steam, Thomas the plumber, Ivor the engine, Alexander the grate...

Perhaps Caerphilly?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Except you measured over the carapace.
> 
> You need to measure the straight length... here's how, but I suggest doing it when they're sleepy
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/measure.htm
> 
> (Aside: I did have one newbie just post a photo of the piece of paper with a line on it and not give the actual measurement )


Okay. okay, I will measure again in the right way.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> My house is full of spiders too and it's quite new. At this time of year they move in en masse!


Outdoors it is getting cold. Spiders like it warm.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who is Leo ?
> Wasn't he a Pope?
> I'm quite interested in Alexander Pope.
> And Alexander the Great come to think of it.



Leo is the short name of ( Leopard ) and a big German tank..... That is the reason the tort gets his name.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
My other sullies are named "Matílda" and "Valentine". These are older English tanks....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank


----------



## Bee62

Out to catch some sun rays. I`ll put them in a big fruit jar for using them for rainy, dark and cloudy winter days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Maybe, but I assumed he was Welsh ...
> 
> Jones the steam, Thomas the plumber, Ivor the engine, Alexander the grate...
> 
> Perhaps Caerphilly?


Are we talking about castles now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Leo is the short name of ( Leopard ) and a big German tank..... That is the reason the tort gets his name.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> My other sullies are named "Matílda" and "Valentine". These are older English tanks....
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank


I know.
I used to have models of all of these. 
Until I shot them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Out to catch some sun rays. I`ll put them in a big fruit jar for using them for rainy, dark and cloudy winter days.


It just rained again for ten whole minutes! 
Actually, we need a lot, lot more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished teaching, but must do some work for the tour company. 
Quick coffee and cheese break first, though. 
And the student brought a good gallon of harira (spicy soup) which is lovely.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are we talking about castles now?



Very Caerphilly. Denbigh surprised if some don't get it. It's Harlech for for them. 

PS Where IS Lyn when you need her?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Very Caerphilly. Denbigh surprised if some don't get it. It's Harlech for for them.
> 
> PS Where IS Lyn when you need her?


We've all been complaining about our computer problems! 
Poor Lyn.
I could send her a Card iff that might help.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet, Gillian.
> Will have to wait for the leaves to fall off the trees first.
> Good afternoon.


Good evening Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Gillian!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zak's been visiting for an hour or two, have given him the key so he can come and care the Tidginator while we're away. 
Back to work now though.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello I am new to this forum
> Or am I not new ???
> My name is . hmm ?.... oh, oh...
> CONFUSION !


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Leo is the short name of ( Leopard ) and a big German tank..... That is the reason the tort gets his name.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_2
> My other sullies are named "Matílda" and "Valentine". These are older English tanks....
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matilda_II
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_tank





ich habbe kunde kuchen in mein tasch


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> I used to have models of all of these.
> Until I shot them.





hast du ein panzerfuchst??


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've all been complaining about our computer problems!
> Poor Lyn.
> I could send her a Card iff that might help.





take a bow sir!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It just rained again for ten whole minutes!
> Actually, we need a lot, lot more.


I`ll send you ten donkeys with rain. 
D`accord ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, spiders are very interesting animals. The female.............
> Tidgy is a female, you know.



.... the female often eat the male after having fun together.  I am female....
Maneater...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> I used to have models of all of these.
> Until I shot them.


Why do you shot them ? Bored ???


----------



## Bee62

Two pictures:
In the morning, the daily "all you can eat" menu for my sullies



and in the evening, after the sullies have finished eating:



Questions ? Only a pig can eat more ....


----------



## johnandjade

2000 and nos da from me friends, 0400 tomorrow [emoji1320][emoji1320][emoji1363]


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> 2000 and nos da from me friends, 0400 tomorrow [emoji1320][emoji1320][emoji1363]


Nos da John. 0400, what a *"cruel"* time to get up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hast du ein panzerfuchst??


I had several models of different types of Panzer.
Shot them, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> take a bow sir!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


I was quite pleased with myself too.
Sigh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ll send you ten donkeys with rain.
> D`accord ?


Non! 
I don't want to miss it while I'm in Spain. 
And it might arrive in Spain while I'm there and I don't want the market to get cancelled. 
Hold your horses! (or donkeys, in this case).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... the female often eat the male after having fun together.  I am female....
> Maneater...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why do you shot them ? Bored ???


Yup. 
My friend had an airgun. 
I had 100 or so tanks, Axis and Allied. 
So two armies and rules for movement and firing etc. 
Most tanks destroyed.
Then we did it again with the survivors plus my half-track collection. 
Most destroyed. 
The we were in terrible trouble as there was broken (and later burning) plastic all over the garden and we had accidentally shot some of my mum's favourite flowers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Two pictures:
> In the morning, the daily "all you can eat" menu for my sullies
> View attachment 220711
> 
> 
> and in the evening, after the sullies have finished eating:
> View attachment 220712
> 
> 
> Questions ? Only a pig can eat more ....


I also like how the little that remains has been squashed flat! 
Ha de ha, the little gobblers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 2000 and nos da from me friends, 0400 tomorrow [emoji1320][emoji1320][emoji1363]



That's bedtime, not getting up time. 
Your life doesn't get any easier, does it?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> ich habbe kunde kuchen in mein tasch


You mean: Ich habe Hundekuchen in meiner Tasche ( I have dog cakes in my bag )


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> hast du ein panzerfuchst??


That means: Panzerfaust. ( A strong weapon to destroy tanks. )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also like how the little that remains has been squashed flat!
> Ha de ha, the little gobblers!


They act like little tanks. Walzing all flat.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Non!
> I don't want to miss it while I'm in Spain.
> And it might arrive in Spain while I'm there and I don't want the market to get cancelled.
> Hold your horses! (or donkeys, in this case).



Then I`ll send you some big tortoises that carries rain instead. They won`t be that fast as a donkey.
Right ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> My friend had an airgun.
> I had 100 or so tanks, Axis and Allied.
> So two armies and rules for movement and firing etc.
> Most tanks destroyed.
> Then we did it again with the survivors plus my half-track collection.
> Most destroyed.
> The we were in terrible trouble as there was broken (and later burning) plastic all over the garden and we had accidentally shot some of my mum's favourite flowers.


What a terrible battle 
( with your mom, after she saw her destroyed flowers ).


----------



## Bee62

Time for supper , or suppertime ! 
Yuuuummmmmyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Eat you all later..... ähhhh, sorry, read you all later !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Then I`ll send you some big tortoises that carries rain instead. They won`t be that fast as a donkey.
> Right ?


Definitely!
You can send me all the tortoises you like!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a terrible battle
> ( with your mom, after she saw her destroyed flowers ).


My mother had a terrible temper, bless her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Time for supper , or suppertime !
> Yuuuummmmmyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Eat you all later..... ähhhh, sorry, read you all later !


Enjoy your din dins. 
Speak in a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. A brief stop by. I haven't done much today, but did have a governor meeting this evening. I'm actually feeling better now than I have all day thank goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A brief stop by. I haven't done much today, but did have a governor meeting this evening. I'm actually feeling better now than I have all day thank goodness.


Good evening, Linda! 
Glad you're feeling better. 
Clearly, the governors meeting went well.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Linda!
> Glad you're feeling better.
> Clearly, the governors meeting went well.


I am back tomorrow to glare at some more naughty boys... Behaviour at the school is very good, but a few need reminding that the school holidays are over and they're there to work. The more formal and scary the better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am back tomorrow to glare at some more naughty boys... Behaviour at the school is very good, but a few need reminding that the school holidays are over and they're there to work. The more formal and scary the better


I've got a good warface! 
Remember?


That should do the trick!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Enjoy your din dins.
> Speak in a bit.


Fedup and back.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Fedup and back.



"Fed up" in England means you're grumpy 

Fed and back means you've eaten


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A brief stop by. I haven't done much today, but did have a governor meeting this evening. I'm actually feeling better now than I have all day thank goodness.



Glad to hear that you are feeling better, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> "Fed up" in England means you're grumpy
> 
> Fed and back means you've eaten


No, I am not grumpy, only fed. Thank you, Linda for correcting me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Fedup and back.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, wow, wow, what a great welcome ! Like it !


----------



## Bee62

I am eating strawberries from Morocco.  and view a report about Port Royal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Port Royal in Jamaica. 
Moroccan strawberries ? This time of year ?
That's very strange, most of the strawberries here come from Spain!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

North San Diego County (more for you than me)? Want to work with many really cool tortoises? I need help for a few days the week before the T-Day holiday - THE WEEK BEFORE. I pay pretty decent wages, even for training. please call me with your voice at 215-483-7675. After all we are going to actually spend time in the same tortoise Farm for a few training sessions, so don't be shy (NO txt or PM). Will


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello all!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

[emoji30] where did everyone go?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Will said:


> North San Diego County (more for you than me)? Want to work with many really cool tortoises? I need help for a few days the week before the T-Day holiday - THE WEEK BEFORE. I pay pretty decent wages, even for training. please call me with your voice at 215-483-7675. After all we are going to actually spend time in the same tortoise Farm for a few training sessions, so don't be shy (NO txt or PM). Will


Hello, Will, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
Pull up an armadillo to sit on, but don't sit on a lurking hedgehog and i'll prod the jellyfish to provide some light while the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate substitute fetches you a beverage of choice.
I would seriously love to help you out, and my voice is most splendiferous, but it's a tad out of my way. 
Now who do we have in that neck of the jungle?
Kathy! 
@Momof4 
Any chance?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> [emoji30] where did everyone go?!


Sorry, Linhdan, you arrived during a quiet spell.
Lovely to hear from you.
How have you been, my friend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am eating strawberries from Morocco.  and view a report about Port Royal.


That should have read "Port Royal in Jamaica?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
Seems I missed you, Linhdan.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got a good warface!
> Remember?
> View attachment 220715
> 
> That should do the trick!



 EEEK!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> EEEK!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 220728


A yawning otter ?
Good evening, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Sleep well. 
Final preparations for my trip to Spain tomorrow.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Will, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> Pull up an armadillo to sit on, but don't sit on a lurking hedgehog and i'll prod the jellyfish to provide some light while the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate substitute fetches you a beverage of choice.
> I would seriously love to help you out, and my voice is most splendiferous, but it's a tad out of my way.
> Now who do we have in that neck of the jungle?
> Kathy!
> @Momof4
> Any chance?



I do, but I still watch my 2yr old grandson full time plus my own kids.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> That means: Panzerfaust. ( A strong weapon to destroy tanks. )


----------



## johnandjade

a very good mornooning to you all!! 0720 and on way to babysit base .. full body workout today followed by a soak in the hot pool, steam room and shower [emoji16]

I .... AM .... FEELING..... AWESOME!!!! 

no doubt there’s gonna be several problems and dramas thrown at me, i welcome them [emoji1363]

let go kick bottom!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

great idea!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello all!





Linhdan Nguyen said:


> [emoji30] where did everyone go?!



Well if you will pop up after I went to bed 

Hiya @Linhdan Nguyen. Sorry I missed you. How are things with you?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> a very good mornooning to you all!! 0720 and on way to babysit base .. full body workout today followed by a soak in the hot pool, steam room and shower [emoji16]
> 
> I .... AM .... FEELING..... AWESOME!!!!
> 
> no doubt there’s gonna be several problems and dramas thrown at me, i welcome them [emoji1363]
> 
> let go kick bottom!!!!!



Good morning John! 

Good morning CDR


----------



## johnandjade

teee hee hee


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> teee hee hee
> View attachment 220751



Just how?!


----------



## JoesMum

Will said:


> North San Diego County (more for you than me)? Want to work with many really cool tortoises? I need help for a few days the week before the T-Day holiday - THE WEEK BEFORE. I pay pretty decent wages, even for training. please call me with your voice at 215-483-7675. After all we are going to actually spend time in the same tortoise Farm for a few training sessions, so don't be shy (NO txt or PM). Will



@Will that’s my idea of work! I wish I lived your side of the Atlantic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I do, but I still watch my 2yr old grandson full time plus my own kids.


Yes, of course, I hadn't forgotten, but I wondered if you knew of anybody who might be able to help out Will?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> a very good mornooning to you all!! 0720 and on way to babysit base .. full body workout today followed by a soak in the hot pool, steam room and shower [emoji16]
> 
> I .... AM .... FEELING..... AWESOME!!!!
> 
> no doubt there’s gonna be several problems and dramas thrown at me, i welcome them [emoji1363]
> 
> let go kick bottom!!!!!


Good afternoon, John. 
Hope you're day is going well with all that awesomeness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 220750
> 
> 
> great idea!!!


How splendid !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John!
> 
> Good morning CDR


Good afternoon, Linda. 
It's raining here! Properly today! 
And I've got to leave my home and travel.


----------



## JSWallace

Hi John, I bit the wonkky veg regularly, they are such good value 
Hope all is well with you?


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> Hi John, I bit the wonkky veg regularly, they are such good value
> Hope all is well with you?


Actually I buy them not bite them! Although I do bits them too I suppose!![emoji16]


----------



## HungryTortoise

Welp


----------



## Bee62

HungryTortoise said:


> Welp


Welp ?
Hello and a very warm welcome to this cold, dark place called the Cold Dark Room. Grab you an armadillo to sit on, and the leprauchaun, the substitute for the one legged pirat may serve you a hot coffee. Feel free to chat with us about torts and all other stuff you like.
Welcome.


----------



## HungryTortoise

Thanks? First thing I had read was "Actually I buy them not bite them. "


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Port Royal in Jamaica.
> Moroccan strawberries ? This time of year ?
> That's very strange, most of the strawberries here come from Spain!


Yes correct. A report of the sunken city of Port Royal in Jamaica.
The strawberries are from Morocco, I swear.


----------



## Bee62

HungryTortoise said:


> Thanks? First thing I had read was "Actually I buy them not bite them. "


When you`ll not bite us you are very welcome. We don`t bite anyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HungryTortoise said:


> Welp


Hello, Hungry Tortoise, and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Pull up an armadillo to sit on and try not to sit on a hedgehog. 
The Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
The snow leopard would like a carrot. 
I understand you have a Russian tortoise?
Please have a read of https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
and https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
It is quite normal for a tortoise to be picky in it's eating and get bored of just having one choice of food. This is why it's important to offer a nice selection of different foods. If the tortoise still refuses to eat what is good for him and wants only one type of food, then just wait. As long as your set up and especially temperatures are right, he will eat when he gets hungry. And make sure his enclosure is at least 8 feet by 4 feet, Russains need a large area to roam to aid in their digestion, stop them getting bored and be able to exercise their muscles properly.


----------



## HungryTortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Hungry Tortoise, and a very warm welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Pull up an armadillo to sit on and try not to sit on a hedgehog.
> The Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> The snow leopard would like a carrot.
> I understand you have a Russian tortoise?
> Please have a read of https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> and https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
> It is quite normal for a tortoise to be picky in it's eating and get bored of just having one choice of food. This is why it's important to offer a nice selection of different foods. If the tortoise still refuses to eat what is good for him and wants only one type of food, then just wait. As long as your set up and especially temperatures are right, he will eat when he gets hungry. And make sure his enclosure is at least 8 feet by 4 feet, Russains need a large area to roam to aid in their digestion, stop them getting bored and be able to exercise their muscles properly.


Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes correct. A report of the sunken city of Port Royal in Jamaica.
> The strawberries are from Morocco, I swear.


I believe you. 
It's exactly the sort of thing they do here. 
They make more money selling stuff to the Europeans so we get nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When you`ll not bite us you are very welcome. We don`t bite anyone.


I do.
Sometimes.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have spent a busy day delivering varying levels of hard stare to teenagers who cannot behave. 

Some we truly put the frighteners on. Some, sadly, are probably destined for residency at Her Majesty’s Pleasure ... but we try to re-engage them nonetheless. 

I might be in need of a glass of red this evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have spent a busy day delivering varying levels of hard stare to teenagers who cannot behave.
> 
> Some we truly put the frighteners on. Some, sadly, are probably destined for residency at Her Majesty’s Pleasure ... but we try to re-engage them nonetheless.
> 
> I might be in need of a glass of red this evening


I'm sure you deserve it. 
(the glass of red, not redidenct at HMP.) 
But you can't win 'em all. 
Sadly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe you.
> It's exactly the sort of thing they do here.
> They make more money selling stuff to the Europeans so we get nothing.



I know, and it pleases me not, but I cannot change these things.
Sorry for you in Morocco.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Just how?!




my driving 

it’s an advert for the scrappage sceam


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Hi John, I bit the wonkky veg regularly, they are such good value
> Hope all is well with you?



indeed it is, thank you 

destroying my demons, and working on me for a change  


hope all is well and you are staying positive


----------



## johnandjade

HungryTortoise said:


> Welp



wibble [emoji317]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know, and it pleases me not, but I cannot change these things.
> Sorry for you in Morocco.


No, I hope you enjoy your strawberries.
wifey would only eat them all, anyway.


----------



## HungryTortoise

johnandjade said:


> wibble [emoji317]


Wubble [emoji52]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do.
> Sometimes.


I don`t believe you ! When you bite someone you will loose your teeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t believe you ! When you bite someone you will loose your teeth.


I've lost 6 teeth. 
I've bitten six people. 
I have plenty more teeth left.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have spent a busy day delivering varying levels of hard stare to teenagers who cannot behave.
> 
> Some we truly put the frighteners on. Some, sadly, are probably destined for residency at Her Majesty’s Pleasure ... but we try to re-engage them nonetheless.
> 
> I might be in need of a glass of red this evening


Good evening Linda. Busy as ever ... You should change your name in ( busy bee )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've lost 6 teeth.
> I've bitten six people.
> I have plenty more teeth left.


Shark ? Grewing teeth ?


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning one and all!! 
today went as smooth as roger moore with a new suit and fresh haircut! a little bit of drama from the polak as usual but he has a new job as of next month!! i truly wish him well, he is a friend as well as work mate. 

tomorrow i’m off on an adventure, new branch for me and making my own way... google maps better work! i’m working out after with my mate who is a a big lad and been lifting for years so i’m in for a beasting


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Shark ? Grewing teeth ?


No, but I started off with 32. 
So i still have 26. 
So could potentially bite another 26 people.


----------



## johnandjade

HungryTortoise said:


> Wubble [emoji52]



welcome [emoji854]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning one and all!!
> today went as smooth as roger moore with a new suit and fresh haircut! a little bit of drama from the polak as usual but he has a new job as of next month!! i truly wish him well, he is a friend as well as work mate.
> 
> tomorrow i’m off on an adventure, new branch for me and making my own way... google maps better work! i’m working out after with my mate who is a a big lad and been lifting for years so i’m in for a beasting


Good evening, John. 
Rome wasn't built in a day. 
Neither are muscles. 
Or so I've been told.


----------



## HungryTortoise

Bee62 said:


> I don`t believe you ! When you bite someone you will loose your teeth.


Not exactly true, our teeth aren't that poor


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but I started off with 32.
> So i still have 26.
> So could potentially bite another 26 people.





greatings guv’


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HungryTortoise said:


> Not exactly true, our teeth aren't that poor


Mine are.


----------



## HungryTortoise

johnandjade said:


> welcome [emoji854]


[emoji57] emocleW


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but I started off with 32.
> So i still have 26.
> So could potentially bite another 26 people.


Hopefully you won`t bite me !But you should know I`ll bite back. I have all my teeth plus all of my wisdom teeth ! Boooooooooooooooooooooo!
Roooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HungryTortoise said:


> [emoji57] emocleW


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Esio Trot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully you won`t bite me !But you should know I`ll bite back. I have all my teeth plus al og my wisdom teeth ! Boooooooooooooooooooooo!
> Roooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar !


I have all my wisdom teeth too, of couse, as i am very wise. 
Ahem. 
I will try not to bite you but can't promise anything.
It's Dark in here.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning one and all!!
> today went as smooth as roger moore with a new suit and fresh haircut! a little bit of drama from the polak as usual but he has a new job as of next month!! i truly wish him well, he is a friend as well as work mate.
> 
> tomorrow i’m off on an adventure, new branch for me and making my own way... google maps better work! i’m working out after with my mate who is a a big lad and been lifting for years so i’m in for a beasting


Guten Abend John.
Before you go on your adventure tour I have an urgent question: Does Silicone spray harm the paint of a car [email protected]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have all my wisdom teeth too, of couse, as i am very wise.
> Ahem.
> I will try not to bite you but can't promise anything.
> It's Dark in here.


I`ll be beware when you are near to me !
I thought only camels bite !


----------



## Bee62

Today you and wifey leave for Spain and to meet John ?
How long ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Today you and wifey leave for Spain and to meet John ?
> How long ?


No, John is not coming. 
But we are going until Tuesday. 
Just a short break.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, John is not coming.
> But we are going until Tuesday.
> Just a short break.


Great. Have fun although.
But for me it`ll be no short break ... rather a long


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Great. Have fun although.
> But for me it`ll be no short break ... rather a long


A long?


----------



## Bee62

I have to make a short break too. Out to my cats. I know they are hungry !
Back again after supper. 
Are you then still here or not, Adam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to make a short break too. Out to my cats. I know they are hungry !
> Back again after supper.
> Are you then still here or not, Adam ?


In theory, no. 
We are supposed to be leaving in 10 minutes.
In reality, possibly, it's unlikely wifey will be ready on time.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A long?


I wrote for me...
Okay, I know you want to hear this: Every day you are not "on" is a long day without you.
Understand ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In theory, no.
> We are supposed to be leaving in 10 minutes.
> In reality, possibly, it's unlikely wifey will be ready on time.


Okay, then "good by" until Tuesday.
I wish you and wifey wonderful days in Spain. 
Take care and come back safely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I wrote for me...
> Okay, I know you want to hear this: Every day you are not "on" is a long day without you.
> Understand ?


Bless.
Thank you and speak soon. 
I'm going to sign off now and try and hurry wifey along, so be good and look after yourself and the torties and all the cats and the boyfriend and so on and so on.
Bye for now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bye bye, Roommates! 
Be pure, be vigilant, behave! 
Have fun while I'm gone. 
While the cat's away...............
Not that I'm actually a cat. 
Or that you are in any way mice. 
Speak soon. 
Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye bye, Roommates!
> Be pure, be vigilant, behave!
> Have fun while I'm gone.
> While the cat's away...............
> Not that I'm actually a cat.
> Or that you are in any way mice.
> Speak soon.
> Adam.


When the cat is away the mice dance on the table .....


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
I s somebody here ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> I s somebody here ?


Only just Sabine. I am about to turn in for the night. It has been a long day.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Only just Sabine. I am about to turn in for the night. It has been a long day.


I read it Linda that you have been very busy today. I think you are tired. Sleep well, Good night and let us speak tomorrow.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Guten Abend John.
> Before you go on your adventure tour I have an urgent question: Does Silicone spray harm the paint of a car [email protected]





i haven’t had any problems with it, no. 

it will affect if painting. it can also be used to hide some scratches


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad has a day off so we’re heading out into mid Kent for the day... where the mobile signal is terrible... so I may not be around much later in the day!


----------



## johnandjade

good aftermornooning all, i found my way to placement, wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> i haven’t had any problems with it, no.
> 
> it will affect if painting. it can also be used to hide some scratches


Thank you for your answer, John.
I used Silicon spray for the paint of my old car and now it shines like fresh polished.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for your answer, John.
> I used Silicon spray for the paint of my old car and now it shines like fresh polished.





guten tag frau ccl bee [emoji74][emoji219]

that’s cheating, get the wax out


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR and all you lovely roommates.
The charge of warmth and good weather Adam`s donkey brought to me is obviously consumed. So it seems to me. Today it is cold 13 C and rainy again. That is really sad. I hoped that the good weather would last longer.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> guten tag frau ccl bee [emoji74][emoji219]
> 
> that’s cheating, get the wax out


Good afternoon John !
I`m only cheating myself, I think. Where the silicon is can`t be moisture and less moisture means less rust. Is this correct ?


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I’ve wondered into one of the farther corners of the CDR and found... an Orionid Jellyfish Shower! 


Greetings from Toronto. Be back in a few days.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> guten tag frau ccl bee [emoji74][emoji219]
> 
> that’s cheating, get the wax out



Your emoji is cute !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’ve wondered into one of the farther corners of the CDR and found... an Orionid Jellyfish Shower!
> View attachment 220829
> 
> Greetings from Toronto. Be back in a few days.


Wow! Bautiful picture. Wonderful light and colors. Thank you for sharing it. It is mayby the corner all yellyfish come from.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon John !
> I`m only cheating myself, I think. Where the silicon is can`t be moisture and less moisture means less rust. Is this correct ?





i would say logically, yes . 
best with a carnuba wax though it is more work [emoji964]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Your emoji is cute !



Ysy! You can see emojis  [emoji219]


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> i would say logically, yes .
> best with a carnuba wax though it is more work [emoji964]


Yes, carnuba wax is the best.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ysy! You can see emojis  [emoji219]


Yessssssssssss SSSSSSSSSSSSSSsir ! I can see them.


----------



## johnandjade

mission accomplished! thats the 2nd branch this week has complained about one of our lads... just as well i’m fantastic and can keep them happy [emoji2] 

on way home now, bus then a train... £30 travel experiences so far this month, all tickets have been kept!! 

sunbed then gym followed by the spa area [emoji847]


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Yes, carnuba wax is the best.



i can send on products if you like


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> Sleep well.
> Final preparations for my trip to Spain tomorrow.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good evening, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Enjoy it. Will miss you.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning miss gillian and all wibblers 

well ma mate just gave me a beasting, 2hrs of full on shock! quality [emoji16]

time to bush, lots of work this weekend!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning miss gillian and all wibblers
> 
> well ma mate just gave me a beasting, 2hrs of full on shock! quality [emoji16]
> 
> time to bush, lots of work this weekend!


Good evening John.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> i can send on products if you like


You can send me links to products you use. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 220842
> 
> 
> everyone at CDR.​


Thank you Gillian and Good evening.
I wish you a peaceful evening too. 
How ist your weather ?


----------



## Big Charlie

We got our first rain of the season last night. Pretty exciting since we've been a drought for years. It dropped about 10 degrees. Today it is in the 60s F.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> You can send me links to products you use. I would appreciate it.



there is a brand called ‘dodo juice’ i like there products. though they do cost! 

autoglym is great to work with and resonably priced... i love the smell of the super resin polish 

i can send you paint sealent, a ceramic coat... it’s around £200+ to supply and apply here!! i get for free [emoji847][emoji850]


----------



## johnandjade

Big Charlie said:


> We got our first rain of the season last night. Pretty exciting since we've been a drought for years. It dropped about 10 degrees. Today it is in the 60s F.





woohoo!!! 

if only we had that problem in scotland!


----------



## johnandjade

a very good mornooning one and all!! the weekend has landed!!!! 

i’m off to work then have a homer on, a mates car is sold so needs some john boy magic. my mum also got a new (pre owned) car, so i have that to clean up as well... just as well i’m off the beer!! 

hope everyone has a super saturday and a smashing sunday, welcome to the weekend wibblers [emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornoonevening roomies. 

I am finally back with a signal. We have frequent sudden heavy downpours here in Kent interspersed with brief sunny spells. 

We went down to The Big Cat Sanctuary and stayed the night - a gift that we have only just been able to use. 

It’s not a zoo open to the public. They’re heavily involved in breeding and conservation programmes and do these stays as fundraisers. 

I got to feed a cheetah and a Sumatran tigers - photos on the camera not my phone so you will have to make do with a photo of JoesDad feeding Kasanga, a male asiatic lion who is off to join a breeding programme in Uganda shortly


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Linhdan, you arrived during a quiet spell.
> Lovely to hear from you.
> How have you been, my friend?



IM SO SLEEPY! I went to my friends house yesterday, she had a couple of us over while her husband was out of town. But when i got home, i got terrible stomach pains in the middle of the night. & then i had to be at work at 6 am. I’m deciding if i want to sneak off somewhere to sleep. Lol
How are you?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> Well if you will pop up after I went to bed
> 
> Hiya @Linhdan Nguyen. Sorry I missed you. How are things with you?



Hi !! Things are okay. Busy, but okay. School & work together is kicking my butt. Im always tired & always in need of a drink. But once summer comes around, that will be done with & i can take a break. How are you? I saw you stayed at the Big Cats Sanctuary? It looks amazing!


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi !! Things are okay. Busy, but okay. School & work together is kicking my butt. Im always tired & always in need of a drink. But once summer comes around, that will be done with & i can take a break. How are you? I saw you stayed at the Big Cats Sanctuary? It looks amazing!



It’s an amazing place. Totally set up for the cats rather than the humans. The animals all look so relaxed and fit and healthy... even the pensioners among them. 

They have some that are circus rescues, living out their days rather than part if the breeding programmes. 

The others are only bred as allowed by the international breeding registers. Generally, males travel to females... but that could be anywhere in the world. Kasanga will probably stay in Uganda once he gets there. He is helping to breed cubs that will be released back into the wild. 

These two old boys are brothers and have made their gene pool contributions. They’re in retirement now and very attached to each other - this was our breakfast viewing 



One of the most fascinating was this tiny Rusty Spotted Cat from Sri Lanka - he had a big attitude for a small cat!


----------



## johnandjade

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi !! Things are okay. Busy, but okay. School & work together is kicking my butt. Im always tired & always in need of a drink. But once summer comes around, that will be done with & i can take a break. How are you? I saw you stayed at the Big Cats Sanctuary? It looks amazing!



hey there linhdan!!!! hope you’re well and happy [emoji2]


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good mornoonevening roomies.
> 
> I am finally back with a signal. We have frequent sudden heavy downpours here in Kent interspersed with brief sunny spells.
> 
> We went down to The Big Cat Sanctuary and stayed the night - a gift that we have only just been able to use.
> 
> It’s not a zoo open to the public. They’re heavily involved in breeding and conservation programmes and do these stays as fundraisers.
> 
> I got to feed a cheetah and a Sumatran tigers - photos on the camera not my phone so you will have to make do with a photo of JoesDad feeding Kasanga, a male asiatic lion who is off to join a breeding programme in Uganda shortly
> View attachment 220902



hello joes dad!!! 

beautiful big beast!! 

... the lion too


----------



## johnandjade

pictures i forgot to share.. 

for bee,



had this monster at work, followed by




for ed,


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian and Good evening.
> I wish you a peaceful evening too.
> How ist your weather ?


Hello Sabine, and many thanks. 

Hope you and your pets are well.

It's still relatively warm here in the sun. However, if one is inside (at home, at work) one would need a heater or the A/C. It's getting rather cold inside, particularly at night............brrrrrrrrrrrrrr. How's the weather back in Germany. I bet it's very cold, right?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> It’s an amazing place. Totally set up for the cats rather than the humans. The animals all look so relaxed and fit and healthy... even the pensioners among them.
> 
> They have some that are circus rescues, living out their days rather than part if the breeding programmes.
> 
> The others are only bred as allowed by the international breeding registers. Generally, males travel to females... but that could be anywhere in the world. Kasanga will probably stay in Uganda once he gets there. He is helping to breed cubs that will be released back into the wild.
> 
> These two old boys are brothers and have made their gene pool contributions. They’re in retirement now and very attached to each other - this was our breakfast viewing
> View attachment 220903
> 
> 
> One of the most fascinating was this tiny Rusty Spotted Cat from Sri Lanka - he had a big attitude for a small cat!
> View attachment 220904



Sounds like an amazing sanctuary when they release the cubs, how does that work? Since cubs will stick with their pack until they’re a bit older. 
That spotted cat looks like a spotted pear ! Lol 
Big spotted pear with a big attitude!! Haha [emoji23]


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

johnandjade said:


> hey there linhdan!!!! hope you’re well and happy [emoji2]



Hi John! Im doing okay. How about you? Hows Jade?


----------



## HungryTortoise

Huh


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Sounds like an amazing sanctuary when they release the cubs, how does that work? Since cubs will stick with their pack until they’re a bit older.
> That spotted cat looks like a spotted pear ! Lol
> Big spotted pear with a big attitude!! Haha [emoji23]



It’s all carefully managed by the wildlife authorities. Cubs born out of the native areas generally remain in the breeding programme. They will be taken to the release country and live in reserves their to have cubs that will become part of that wild population. Cubs born in captivity are not generally released themselves.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Sounds like an amazing sanctuary when they release the cubs, how does that work? Since cubs will stick with their pack until they’re a bit older.
> That spotted cat looks like a spotted pear ! Lol
> Big spotted pear with a big attitude!! Haha [emoji23]


Hello. Hope you are well and nice to see you around.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> there is a brand called ‘dodo juice’ i like there products. though they do cost!
> 
> autoglym is great to work with and resonably priced... i love the smell of the super resin polish
> 
> i can send you paint sealent, a ceramic coat... it’s around £200+ to supply and apply here!! i get for free [emoji847][emoji850]



I`ll send you a pm.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good mornoonevening roomies.
> 
> I am finally back with a signal. We have frequent sudden heavy downpours here in Kent interspersed with brief sunny spells.
> 
> We went down to The Big Cat Sanctuary and stayed the night - a gift that we have only just been able to use.
> 
> It’s not a zoo open to the public. They’re heavily involved in breeding and conservation programmes and do these stays as fundraisers.
> 
> I got to feed a cheetah and a Sumatran tigers - photos on the camera not my phone so you will have to make do with a photo of JoesDad feeding Kasanga, a male asiatic lion who is off to join a breeding programme in Uganda shortly
> View attachment 220902


That must have been an amazing experience! Look at the size of those paws!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We have the sun valiantly trying to shine just now. It may or may not succeed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry I’ve been watching “Ben” and my honey is working so I was able to sing along with no one questioning me doing so. That was ‘72 for crying out loud. Where were you in ‘72? Say that as a verse and tell me it’s not smooth. LOL


----------



## Kristoff

Big Charlie said:


> We got our first rain of the season last night. Pretty exciting since we've been a drought for years. It dropped about 10 degrees. Today it is in the 60s F.





johnandjade said:


> woohoo!!!
> 
> if only we had that problem in scotland!



Hahaha, or in Denmark


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornoonevening roomies.
> 
> I am finally back with a signal. We have frequent sudden heavy downpours here in Kent interspersed with brief sunny spells.
> 
> We went down to The Big Cat Sanctuary and stayed the night - a gift that we have only just been able to use.
> 
> It’s not a zoo open to the public. They’re heavily involved in breeding and conservation programmes and do these stays as fundraisers.
> 
> I got to feed a cheetah and a Sumatran tigers - photos on the camera not my phone so you will have to make do with a photo of JoesDad feeding Kasanga, a male asiatic lion who is off to join a breeding programme in Uganda shortly
> View attachment 220902



Aw, can I get a job at that sanctuary? That would be so purrfect!


----------



## Kristoff

A quick postcard from Montréal for my tort-loving roommates around the globe of the CDR. Good morning


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 220982
> 
> A quick postcard from Montréal for my tort-loving roommates around the globe of the CDR. Good morning



What a lovely sky. Are you enjoying your time in Canada?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> What a lovely sky. Are you enjoying your time in Canada?



Yes, very much so. And the weather is great. Turned out we traveled south for the school break.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornoonevening roomies.
> 
> I am finally back with a signal. We have frequent sudden heavy downpours here in Kent interspersed with brief sunny spells.
> 
> We went down to The Big Cat Sanctuary and stayed the night - a gift that we have only just been able to use.
> 
> It’s not a zoo open to the public. They’re heavily involved in breeding and conservation programmes and do these stays as fundraisers.
> 
> I got to feed a cheetah and a Sumatran tigers - photos on the camera not my phone so you will have to make do with a photo of JoesDad feeding Kasanga, a male asiatic lion who is off to join a breeding programme in Uganda shortly
> View attachment 220902



Hello Linda, I would like to visit that Big Cat Sanktury too. To be so close to these strong animals is really a special experience and I would like to handfeed such a big cat too.
Wonderful pics ( as ever ). Thank you for sharing them with us. I am a little bit envy ..... ... but only a little bit.


----------



## Bee62

HungryTortoise said:


> Huh


Who is "huh" ????
Come out of your dark corner, stranger and tell us your name......... and a good story, like a yarn. We would appreciate it here in the dark.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 220982
> 
> A quick postcard from Montréal for my tort-loving roommates around the globe of the CDR. Good morning


Good morning Lena. It is lovely receiving postcards from all over the world ! Thank you and enjoy your journey.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommates on this cold, windy and rainy sunday in my corner. The time comes when I think about using the wood stove again and be happy to have a good working central heating. A fear it is the beginning of a long and cold "Moonsun" time here in Germany as usual. No snow, but a lot of cold rain and mud wherever you look and step.....
*I want to hibernate, - now !*


----------



## JoesMum

I came across this today The Raptor Noises in Jurassic Park Are Mating Tortoises - Science Alert [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I came across this today The Raptor Noises in Jurassic Park Are Mating Tortoises - Science Alert [emoji23]


Hmm, interesting and strange together.
We all know that we own little or bigger dinosaur.


----------



## HungryTortoise

JoesMum said:


> I came across this today The Raptor Noises in Jurassic Park Are Mating Tortoises - Science Alert [emoji23]


*Looks down at tortoise.*


----------



## JoesMum

HungryTortoise said:


> *Looks down at tortoise.*


Now I know, the sound is obvious. The sound of a male tortoise mating is very distinctive. My Greek, Joe, wasn't fussy about what he mated with... shoes, rocks, bin bags, shoes, the drain cover, shoes, tennis balls... Did I mention shoes?

We heard it regularly


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Now I know, the sound is obvious. The sound of a male tortoise mating is very distinctive. My Greek, Joe, wasn't fussy about what he mated with... shoes, rocks, bin bags, shoes, the drain cover, shoes, tennis balls... Did I mention shoes?
> 
> We heard it regularly


Does a shoe looks like a tortoise ? Sometimes yes....https://www.amazon.de/Hausschuhe-Schildkröte-Schuhe-Handtaschen/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n:1760296031,k:Hausschuhe Schildkröte


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> I came across this today The Raptor Noises in Jurassic Park Are Mating Tortoises - Science Alert [emoji23]


I heard that noise the other day. I hadn't heard it in awhile and forgot what it was. I was looking around, worried Charlie was hurt. Then I saw he was mounting his favorite rock.


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry I’ve been watching “Ben” and my honey is working so I was able to sing along with no one questioning me doing so. That was ‘72 for crying out loud. Where were you in ‘72? Say that as a verse and tell me it’s not smooth. LOL


We have a Ben in our house right now. There were chew marks in the crackers and droppings on the shelf. The exterminator is coming tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Today I have some men coming to cut down a tree that has got too big for its boots - now well over 10 metres/30feet high. It was a Christmas tree planted by our neighbours who died. The estate agent has recommended it comes down before the house is sold. It’s been arranged by their daughter, but I as she doesn’t live there I am supervising instead.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today I have some men coming to cut down a tree that has got too big for its boots - now well over 10 metres/30feet high. It was a Christmas tree planted by our neighbours who died. The estate agent has recommended it comes down before the house is sold. It’s been arranged by their daughter, but I as she doesn’t live there I am supervising instead.


Do they have to cut it down in sections? I mean, climb up the tree and lop off the top and then climb down a little and lop off more and so on, because the tree is so tall that if they just chop it down it will crush the house? Everyone around here has redwood trees that are really tall. I wish we could remove them but they are too tall and it would cost a fortune. I'm afraid we'll have a big storm and they will topple.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> Do they have to cut it down in sections? I mean, climb up the tree and lop off the top and then climb down a little and lop off more and so on, because the tree is so tall that if they just chop it down it will crush the house? Everyone around here has redwood trees that are really tall. I wish we could remove them but they are too tall and it would cost a fortune. I'm afraid we'll have a big storm and they will topple.



Yes it will have to come down in bits. There’s a man up it right now. He’s wearing climbing gear, roped up properly, and has a chainsaw dangling from his belt. I couldn’t do that job!


----------



## JoesMum

You have to be nuts to do this. Far too many opportunities to cut yourself out of the tree!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 221016
> 
> You have to be nuts to do this. Far too many opportunities to cut yourself out of the tree!



Sorry???, I was spending time looking for a tree. LOL.


----------



## JoesMum

It was almost as wide as it was high at the base. His apprentice, who is putting it through the chipper, has a lot to do!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 221016
> 
> You have to be nuts to do this. Far too many opportunities to cut yourself out of the tree!



And tell the homeowner for “proper weather service information at home” stations they have there in the picture on the 4”x4” pots, that they might consider moving the readers to the/a peak of there home. This will give them the best/clearest/“most proper” readings or measuring the outdoor environment. Sorry y’all for that just saying because I’m a weather geek myself thank you very much.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And tell the homeowner for “proper weather service information at home” stations they have there in the picture on the 4”x4” pots, that they might consider moving the readers to the/a peak of there home. This will give them the best/clearest/“most proper” readings or measuring the outdoor environment. Sorry y’all for that just saying because I’m a weather geek myself thank you very much.



The neighbours both died. That weather station will be taken down before the house is sold, but probably won’t need a chain saw.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> The neighbours both died. That weather station will be taken down and



Too bad it will no longer be used. I love mine (cause I’m an old bugger!)


----------



## johnandjade

good aftermornooning gang! hope we all had a fantastic weekend 

my mum got a new (to her) car so i had that to clean,






and i had a wee visitor


----------



## johnandjade

back working in glasgow today, a lad that used to work with us is in a branch round the corner, he popped in to say hello


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon John. Nice to see a fox


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon John. Nice to see a fox





good prevnooning mum ! 

anytime you want to see a fox, all you have to do is look in the mirror


----------



## johnandjade

sooo... i wonder what the logic is behind this?!?




in the branch im working [emoji848]


----------



## johnandjade

the end of the month is nigh!!!



they say do something for 20 days, it will become a habit, i wonder if that means NOT drinking will become a habit?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> sooo... i wonder what the logic is behind this?!?
> View attachment 221052
> View attachment 221053
> 
> 
> in the branch im working [emoji848]


Hmmm. Locking someone in the loo ... I think I'd avoid that cubicle


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> the end of the month is nigh!!!
> View attachment 221054
> 
> 
> they say do something for 20 days, it will become a habit, i wonder if that means NOT drinking will become a habit?


I hope it does John. It's very easy to fall off the wagon though, so you will probably have to work hard for a bit longer.

This health kick without food and cigarettes must be saving you a fortune 

Well done


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Yes it will have to come down in bits. There’s a man up it right now. He’s wearing climbing gear, roped up properly, and has a chainsaw dangling from his belt. I couldn’t do that job!


They trim our tree tops every year to keep them away from the power lines, and they scramble up the trees like monkeys.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. Locking someone in the loo ... I think I'd avoid that cubicle



they are all like that [emoji85]


----------



## johnandjade

in a grump this morning [emoji35] jades snoring and phone beeping, i really can see me moving bedrooms permanently. 

to youtube to get some audio inspiration and motivation! 

hopefully everyone’s mornooning is better than mine [emoji36]


----------



## Big Charlie

johnandjade said:


> in a grump this morning [emoji35] jades snoring and phone beeping, i really can see me moving bedrooms permanently.
> 
> to youtube to get some audio inspiration and motivation!
> 
> hopefully everyone’s mornooning is better than mine [emoji36]


We've threatened to do that for years but neither of us wants to give up the best room in the house.


----------



## Big Charlie

It turns out we don't have a mouse, we have rats. Apparently the exterminator can tell by looking at the poop. Luckily I had saved one. Now we have traps in the attic. He said we might hear some snaps.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> in a grump this morning [emoji35] jades snoring and phone beeping, i really can see me moving bedrooms permanently.
> 
> to youtube to get some audio inspiration and motivation!
> 
> hopefully everyone’s mornooning is better than mine [emoji36]



Good morning John. 

Sorry about the sleep  I sneaked onto JoesDad’s phone and setup Do Not Disturb to come on automatically at 11pm and switch off at 8am.... it made a massive difference to that disturbance at least 

Lots of couples do sleep separately. It’s pretty common.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> It turns out we don't have a mouse, we have rats. Apparently the exterminator can tell by looking at the poop. Luckily I had saved one. Now we have traps in the attic. He said we might hear some snaps.



Rat poop is massive compared with mouse poop. They’re easily told apart. Will you have to empty the traps?

Last we used a rat trap was to deal with a grey squirrel that was tearing up our attic. We heard the trap go and left it a few hours to make sure it was dead before dealing with it ... luckily no further problems.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Rat poop is massive compared with mouse poop. They’re easily told apart. Will you have to empty the traps?
> 
> Last we used a rat trap was to deal with a grey squirrel that was tearing up our attic. We heard the trap go and left it a few hours to make sure it was dead before dealing with it ... luckily no further problems.


No, we won't have to deal with the traps. They come back and check them every few days. Or we can call them if we hear a snap. When he thought it was a mouse, he put out sticky traps. I hate those! We tried those when we lived in the country and it was horrible! Sometimes we would find nothing but a tiny foot stuck to the trap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When the cat is away the mice dance on the table .....


I am back! 
Got in during the night and then slept a lot. 
Had a pretty good break. 
Just checking on the Cold Dark Room to find that Montgomery, the giant armadillo coffee is complaining about mice dancing on him for four days?
Can you throw any light on this, Sabine?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR and all you lovely roommates.
> The charge of warmth and good weather Adam`s donkey brought to me is obviously consumed. So it seems to me. Today it is cold 13 C and rainy again. That is really sad. I hoped that the good weather would last longer.


It is starting to get a bit cold here, too. 
So I can't send another donkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’ve wondered into one of the farther corners of the CDR and found... an Orionid Jellyfish Shower!
> View attachment 220829
> 
> Greetings from Toronto. Be back in a few days.


Yes, that's against the wall between corners 2 and 3. 
Lovely photo, really nice. 
Hope you're having a super time.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, that's against the wall between corners 2 and 3.
> Lovely photo, really nice.
> Hope you're having a super time.



Good morning, Adam! Great to not see you back. 
Canada was great. And warm. Seriously, I learned on this trip that Toronto is way south compared to Copenhagen! 
Oh, and I also didn’t know that Wifey is big in Montreal:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> IM SO SLEEPY! I went to my friends house yesterday, she had a couple of us over while her husband was out of town. But when i got home, i got terrible stomach pains in the middle of the night. & then i had to be at work at 6 am. I’m deciding if i want to sneak off somewhere to sleep. Lol
> How are you?


Hope you have recovered by now. 
Sorry, missed you again, have been in Spain for a few days. 
I'm great thank you.
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It’s an amazing place. Totally set up for the cats rather than the humans. The animals all look so relaxed and fit and healthy... even the pensioners among them.
> 
> They have some that are circus rescues, living out their days rather than part if the breeding programmes.
> 
> The others are only bred as allowed by the international breeding registers. Generally, males travel to females... but that could be anywhere in the world. Kasanga will probably stay in Uganda once he gets there. He is helping to breed cubs that will be released back into the wild.
> 
> These two old boys are brothers and have made their gene pool contributions. They’re in retirement now and very attached to each other - this was our breakfast viewing
> View attachment 220903
> 
> 
> One of the most fascinating was this tiny Rusty Spotted Cat from Sri Lanka - he had a big attitude for a small cat!
> View attachment 220904


I love Rusty! 
He's gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry I’ve been watching “Ben” and my honey is working so I was able to sing along with no one questioning me doing so. That was ‘72 for crying out loud. Where were you in ‘72? Say that as a verse and tell me it’s not smooth. LOL


'72?
Bridgwater, Somerset, England, a horrible place. 
But I was young, had my family and friends, a dog, two tortoises and a duck. 
Happy days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Aw, can I get a job at that sanctuary? That would be so purrfect!


There's paws for thought.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good aftermornooning gang! hope we all had a fantastic weekend
> 
> my mum got a new (to her) car so i had that to clean,
> View attachment 221018
> View attachment 221019
> View attachment 221020
> View attachment 221021
> 
> 
> and i had a wee visitor
> View attachment 221022


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> in a grump this morning [emoji35] jades snoring and phone beeping, i really can see me moving bedrooms permanently.
> 
> to youtube to get some audio inspiration and motivation!
> 
> hopefully everyone’s mornooning is better than mine [emoji36]


Good morning, John! 
wifey asleep, Tidgy fed and seems happy i'm back. (doubt she cares really, but i can dream), I'm looking at all the stuff i bought and having a bacon sarnie with HP.
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> It turns out we don't have a mouse, we have rats. Apparently the exterminator can tell by looking at the poop. Luckily I had saved one. Now we have traps in the attic. He said we might hear some snaps.



Unwelcome guests. 
I would certainly be politely hinting that they should leave.
Good morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning John.
> 
> Sorry about the sleep  I sneaked onto JoesDad’s phone and setup Do Not Disturb to come on automatically at 11pm and switch off at 8am.... it made a massive difference to that disturbance at least
> 
> Lots of couples do sleep separately. It’s pretty common.


Good morning, Linda.
We don't.
Shared a double bed in Spain but not as big as the one we're used to. 
A lot of beating each other, pushing, shoving and falling out of bed ensued.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> This health kick without food and cigarettes must be saving you a fortune



I’d “personally” not go for something of this sort. I don’t like the idea of failing anything and I wouldn’t want to set myself up to. 

When my grandmother was 100 or so, her body started to fail her and we had to make the terrible decision to place her in a, “home”. 
Her Dr. said she couldn’t smoke there. Open mouthed we asked him why not, she could go outside and sit and smoke in the sunshine. His response for her no longer smoking was because it’s “bad for you” we all looked at him in disbelief pointing out that she’s 100, and at that age if she wanted to smoke opium it was his job to hook her up. She being 100 and in good health was lost on him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam! Great to not see you back.
> Canada was great. And warm. Seriously, I learned on this trip that Toronto is way south compared to Copenhagen!
> Oh, and I also didn’t know that Wifey is big in Montreal:
> View attachment 221098
> 
> View attachment 221099


Yes, I knew wifey was into international sock-vending, but didn't know about the mugs. 
wifey's big everywhere.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's big everywhere.


Good afternoon Adam. Expect a nose buffing if wifey sees that 


I have been hard at work in the garden all morning. Pruning, grass cutting, clearing fallen leaves, cleaning out bird nest boxes...

Our bluet-it never did find a girl and he stopped sleeping in his bachelor pad about a week ago. I’ve mucked it out and hope for a more reliable tenant next summer 

Next job, clean and refill the bird feeders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Expect a nose buffing if wifey sees that
> 
> 
> I have been hard at work in the garden all morning. Pruning, grass cutting, clearing fallen leaves, cleaning out bird nest boxes...
> 
> Our bluet-it never did find a girl and he stopped sleeping in his bachelor pad about a week ago. I’ve mucked it out and hope for a more reliable tenant next summer
> 
> Next job, clean and refill the bird feeders.


You do keep yourself nice and busy, don't you? 
Poor bluey.  Better luck next year, fellah. 
I've got to sort out the new stuff and do some cleaning. 
Just a few days away and the place is buried under a layer of dust. 
No nose biffing. 
Doubt wifey will be up before 4 pm.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Rat poop is massive compared with mouse poop. They’re easily told apart. Will you have to empty the traps?
> 
> Last we used a rat trap was to deal with a grey squirrel that was tearing up our attic. We heard the trap go and left it a few hours to make sure it was dead before dealing with it ... luckily no further problems.


As long as you have no fur problems.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> No, we won't have to deal with the traps. They come back and check them every few days. Or we can call them if we hear a snap. When he thought it was a mouse, he put out sticky traps. I hate those! We tried those when we lived in the country and it was horrible! Sometimes we would find nothing but a tiny foot stuck to the trap.


Only a foot ? Ihhhhhhhhhh, poor mouse


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am back!
> Got in during the night and then slept a lot.
> Had a pretty good break.
> Just checking on the Cold Dark Room to find that Montgomery, the giant armadillo coffee is complaining about mice dancing on him for four days?
> Can you throw any light on this, Sabine?



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
The Lord of the Cold Dark Room is back !
........... with the mice that was not my fault. They are companions of the meerkats!! When you would not had left for four days it would not have happened.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is starting to get a bit cold here, too.
> So I can't send another donkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> The Lord of the Cold Dark Room is back !
> ........... with the mice that as not my fault. They are companions of the meerkats. When you hadn`t left for four days it would not have happened.


The mice did play.
Hello, Sabine! 
It's nice to be back to chat with you again.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The mice did play.
> Hello, Sabine!
> It's nice to be back to chat with you again.


Good afternoon Adam. Glad you are back. 
It is nice for me too.


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh. Exciting. I have another trip to Palma next week  Just a couple of days again. There’s a castle I want to explore...


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry I’ve been watching “Ben” and my honey is working so I was able to sing along with no one questioning me doing so. That was ‘72 for crying out loud. Where were you in ‘72? Say that as a verse and tell me it’s not smooth. LOL


In 1972 ? I was ten years old and a shy little child. I have guinea pigs, rabbits, two tortoises, some budgies and canary birds and a family dog.
Have had a wonderful childhood that I remember with wistfulnes because it`s gone.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. Exciting. I have another trip to Palma next week  Just a couple of days again. There’s a castle I want to explore...


Good afternoon Linda. You should be a bird with wings  Flying so often
Some days ago I read this: *The world is like a book. When you do not travel, you only read one page.*
Enjoy travelling Linda and read many pages and let us be a part of your jorneys with your beautiful pics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy is ravenous! 
She doesn't always eat much when we're away and she's been thinking of hibernating. 
I raised the temps this morning and she's eating everything in sight.
Most splendid!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is ravenous!
> She doesn't always eat much when we're away and she's been thinking of hibernating.
> I raised the temps this morning and she's eating everything in sight.
> Most splendid!


She knows what to do that you don`t leave her too long !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is ravenous!
> She doesn't always eat much when we're away and she's been thinking of hibernating.
> I raised the temps this morning and she's eating everything in sight.
> Most splendid!



It may be that the short rest off food was what she needed to reset her hibernation clock. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> pictures i forgot to share..
> 
> for bee,
> View attachment 220909
> 
> 
> had this monster at work, followed by
> View attachment 220910
> 
> 
> 
> for ed,
> View attachment 220911


Thank you for the "monster" picture. I like the car.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It may be that the short rest off food was what she needed to reset her hibernation clock. Fingers crossed


She'll be fine now. 
It's always so lovely to see her warm, content and eating.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for the "monster" picture. I like the car.



Talking of cars, there was rather an expensive accident in our neighbouring county of Sussexst the weekend. 

 £1.5m supercar crashes into barrier - SkyNews


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Talking of cars, there was rather an expensive accident in our neighbouring county of Sussexst the weekend.
> 
> £1.5m supercar crashes into barrier - SkyNews


The car that crashed was such a car, a blue pagani zonda. I never saw it before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Talking of cars, there was rather an expensive accident in our neighbouring county of Sussexst the weekend.
> 
> £1.5m supercar crashes into barrier - SkyNews


Yes, saw this. 
Golly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We caught the 22:15 bus overnight to Tanger. About a six hour journey.
It's bad enough at the best of times, But we were in the front seats on the other side to the driver. These have no leg-room as you can't tuck your legs under the seat in front. Not normally a problem as I sit on the outside and can put my legs into the aisle. But this time the ticket inspector, who never bothered inspecting a single ticket sat there in the aisle so he could chat with the driver and another guy who was sat in the ticket inspectors cinema style seat up front. 
The three of them jabbered constantly for the whole journey, i've never heard anything like it, not even a thirty second pause at any point, truly not exaggerating. So I was in agony, hadn't slept and was furious by the time we arrived in Tanger. 
Still, at the bus station cafe in Tanger, while we were waiting for the ferries to start, I dd spot an interesting Panama hat.
See it between the two guys? What a big hat!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We caught the 22:15 bus overnight to Tanger. About a six hour journey.
> It's bad enough at the best of times, But we were in the front seats on the other side to the driver. These have no leg-room as you can't tuck your legs under the seat in front. Not normally a problem as I sit on the outside and can put my legs into the aisle. But this time the ticket inspector, who never bothered inspecting a single ticket sat there in the aisle so he could chat with the driver and another guy who was sat in the ticket inspectors cinema style seat up front.
> The three of them jabbered constantly for the whole journey, i've never heard anything like it, not even a thirty second pause at any point, truly not exaggerating. So I was in agony, hadn't slept and was furious by the time we arrived in Tanger.
> Still, at the bus station cafe in Tanger, while we were waiting for the ferries to start, I dd spot an interesting Panama hat.
> See it between the two guys? What a big hat!
> View attachment 221115


Huge!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good mornoonevening roomies.
> 
> I am finally back with a signal. We have frequent sudden heavy downpours here in Kent interspersed with brief sunny spells.
> 
> We went down to The Big Cat Sanctuary and stayed the night - a gift that we have only just been able to use.
> 
> It’s not a zoo open to the public. They’re heavily involved in breeding and conservation programmes and do these stays as fundraisers.
> 
> I got to feed a cheetah and a Sumatran tigers - photos on the camera not my phone so you will have to make do with a photo of JoesDad feeding Kasanga, a male asiatic lion who is off to join a breeding programme in Uganda shortly
> View attachment 220902


Hi Linda. Nice pic though rather frightening.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We caught the 22:15 bus overnight to Tanger. About a six hour journey.
> It's bad enough at the best of times, But we were in the front seats on the other side to the driver. These have no leg-room as you can't tuck your legs under the seat in front. Not normally a problem as I sit on the outside and can put my legs into the aisle. But this time the ticket inspector, who never bothered inspecting a single ticket sat there in the aisle so he could chat with the driver and another guy who was sat in the ticket inspectors cinema style seat up front.
> The three of them jabbered constantly for the whole journey, i've never heard anything like it, not even a thirty second pause at any point, truly not exaggerating. So I was in agony, hadn't slept and was furious by the time we arrived in Tanger.
> Still, at the bus station cafe in Tanger, while we were waiting for the ferries to start, I dd spot an interesting Panama hat.
> See it between the two guys? What a big hat!
> View attachment 221115


Hello Adam and welcome back! 

Hope you're all fine and that you had a great trip to Spain.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We caught the 22:15 bus overnight to Tanger. About a six hour journey.
> It's bad enough at the best of times, But we were in the front seats on the other side to the driver. These have no leg-room as you can't tuck your legs under the seat in front. Not normally a problem as I sit on the outside and can put my legs into the aisle. But this time the ticket inspector, who never bothered inspecting a single ticket sat there in the aisle so he could chat with the driver and another guy who was sat in the ticket inspectors cinema style seat up front.
> The three of them jabbered constantly for the whole journey, i've never heard anything like it, not even a thirty second pause at any point, truly not exaggerating. So I was in agony, hadn't slept and was furious by the time we arrived in Tanger.
> Still, at the bus station cafe in Tanger, while we were waiting for the ferries to start, I dd spot an interesting Panama hat.
> See it between the two guys? What a big hat!
> View attachment 221115


What an adventure, your jorney to Spain. 6 hours in a bus with jabbering people is a torture, I believe.
And from Tanger ? You flown to Spain ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam and welcome back!
> 
> Hope you're all fine and that you had a great trip to Spain.


Hi, Gillian! 
It was pretty good, thanks, but always nice to be home.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon everyone I’m back up n running now my internet is finally sorted how is everyone


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon everyone I’m back up n running now my internet is finally sorted how is everyone



Welcome back Laura. It’s so frustrating when the internet is unavailable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What an adventure, your jorney to Spain. 6 hours in a bus with jabbering people is a torture, I believe.
> And from Tanger ? You flown to Spain ?


No, we crossed the Med by ferry.
Here I am, trying to recover from the coach trip on the ferry to Tarifa. (Spain)


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Laura. It’s so frustrating when the internet is unavailable!



It is Linda it was on n off all time n nothing would load properly it was annoying so was easy to stop off it now tho at last bt have repaired the external fault how r u


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon everyone I’m back up n running now my internet is finally sorted how is everyone


Good afternoon, Laura. 
Glad to have you back with us. 
i'm happy, just come back from a mini-break to Spain.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> Glad to have you back with us.
> i'm happy, just come back from a mini-break to Spain.



How lovely did u n wifey enjoy


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> It is Linda it was on n off all time n nothing would load properly it was annoying so was easy to stop off it now tho at last bt have repaired the external fault how r u


Quite tired after a long morning gardening! Otherwise fine thanks


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Quite tired after a long morning gardening! Otherwise fine thanks



Glad to hear


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian!
> It was pretty good, thanks, but always nice to be home.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Glad to know it was good. Where was Tidgy when you lefft? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon everyone I’m back up n running now my internet is finally sorted how is everyone


Good evening, Laura hope you are well.


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Laura hope you are well.



Evening Gillian I’m good thank you yourself


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Evening Gillian I’m good thank you yourself


Glad to hear you're fine. Am so-so thanks.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> We don't.
> Shared a double bed in Spain but not as big as the one we're used to.
> A lot of beating each other, pushing, shoving and falling out of bed ensued.


When we travel, we always try to get a room with 2 beds. That is almost the best thing about traveling!


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’d “personally” not go for something of this sort. I don’t like the idea of failing anything and I wouldn’t want to set myself up to.
> 
> When my grandmother was 100 or so, her body started to fail her and we had to make the terrible decision to place her in a, “home”.
> Her Dr. said she couldn’t smoke there. Open mouthed we asked him why not, she could go outside and sit and smoke in the sunshine. His response for her no longer smoking was because it’s “bad for you” we all looked at him in disbelief pointing out that she’s 100, and at that age if she wanted to smoke opium it was his job to hook her up. She being 100 and in good health was lost on him.


That's ridiculous. If you make it to 100, you're doing something right and you have earned the right to do whatever you want.


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry I’ve been watching “Ben” and my honey is working so I was able to sing along with no one questioning me doing so. That was ‘72 for crying out loud. Where were you in ‘72? Say that as a verse and tell me it’s not smooth. LOL


In 1972, I was in high school. I remember I loved that song. I still do. I was probably applying to colleges. I worked in my father's drugstore. It wasn't very busy so we played gin rummy in the back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Then a free coach to Algeciras and a not free one to Fuengirola. 
The ferry takes an hour, the first coach half an hour and the second one about three. 
And there is the waiting of course.


----------



## Big Charlie

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon everyone I’m back up n running now my internet is finally sorted how is everyone


We have had Internet problems starting about 10 days ago. It was the weirdest thing. We only had problems late at night and early in the morning. Then it was fine for about 3 days and got bad again. Finally we had someone come out and check the lines, and it turns out there is a problem where it comes in from the street. The strange pattern was caused by the temperatures. When it got cold, the lines contracted and the connection got loose. It should have affected our neighbor too but they didn't report it. Now they say it will take about a week to fix.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Glad to know it was good. Where was Tidgy when you lefft? if I may ask.


She stays here.
Zak comes to look after her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> When we travel, we always try to get a room with 2 beds. That is almost the best thing about traveling!


Actually, we did book a twin. 
But they gave it away to an old couple who couldn't walk upstairs and we got a corner double on the second floor. 
Cheek!


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon everyone I’m back up n running now my internet is finally sorted how is everyone [/QUOTE


Good evening Laura. It is good that you are back. How are you, Clyde and Elvis ?


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, we did book a twin.
> But they gave it away to an old couple who couldn't walk upstairs and we got a corner double on the second floor.
> Cheek!



We always pretend to be the old couple who can't walk upstairs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> We always pretend to be the old couple who can't walk upstairs.



wifey's 65, older than these two in their early sixties, but looks younger and I've got a bad back and parts of my lungs missing. 
And there's no elevator.
Charming.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's 65, older than these two in their early sixties, but looks younger and I've got a bad back and parts of my lungs missing.
> And there's no elevator.
> Charming.


Yes, if there is no elevator, we stay on the ground floor. We can't carry our luggage up stairs. DH is 70 and has a bad back too. He usually gets his way because he is good at complaining.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Yes, if there is no elevator, we stay on the ground floor. We can't carry our luggage up stairs. DH is 70 and has a bad back too. He usually gets his way because he is good at complaining.


I ought to complain more. 
But they're usually very good to us in that hotel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another wifey travel video :


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another wifey travel video :



Sunshine!

We had grey today. No wind, no rain, no sun, not cold... just grey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The hotel room was okay, wifey liked it but I didn't think it was up to the usual standard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sunshine!
> 
> We had grey today. No wind, no rain, no sun, not cold... just grey


Grey makes me depressed. 
Interestingly it was cloudy over Gibraltar as usual, but nowhere else.
British place, British weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That night, the Friday, we sampled some cider and crisps. 
These Hamageddon crisps were wonderful! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On the Saturday morning I went to the pet shop to get some Tidgy supplies but they had sold out of everything I needed. 
I think I have enough to last the winter.
However, after two years of nagging, the pet shop has replaced it's coiled bulbs with strip UVB lights and stopped using sand as a tortoise substrate; they're using orchid bark instead! Result, though how much influence I had on the decision is unclear. 
I also got to play with an otter!
Yes, the shop is supposed to open at 10, but when i arrived at 5 past they were just opening the shutters. I nipped underneath saying I was in a hurry and when the guy started cleaning the otter enclosure, he let it out and it ran around the floor of the shop before jumping up at me like a dog, asking for a rub and then tried to climb my legs so i picked him up. How wonderful! later when the man went to feed the puppies, they started barking and the otter ran across and sought refuge in my arms again.
Really a joyous experience! 
Sadly, I have no pictures as wifey was in the charity shop buying books at the time.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the Saturday morning I went to the pet shop to get some Tidgy supplies but they had sold out of everything I needed.
> I think I have enough to last the winter.
> However, after two years of nagging, the pet shop has replaced it's coiled bulbs with strip UVB lights and stopped using sand as a tortoise substrate; they're using orchid bark instead! Result, though how much influence I had on the decision is unclear.
> I also got to play with an otter!
> Yes, the shop is supposed to open at 10, but when i arrived at 5 past they were just opening the shutters. I nipped underneath saying I was in a hurry and when the guy started cleaning the otter enclosure, he let it out and it ran around the floor of the shop before jumping up at me like a dog, asking for a rub and then tried to climb my legs so i picked him up. How wonderful! later when the man went to feed the puppies, they started barking and the otter ran across and sough refuge in my arms again.
> Really a joyous experience!
> Sadly, I have no pictures as wifey was in the charity shop buying books at the time.


How fun! They sell otters for pets? I don't think you can buy an otter in the US.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

At the market we purchased some books to add to those wifey purchased earlier and we bought more on the Monday morning in the English bookshop. 
Here they all are stacked up at home :


Notice the copy of "Esio Trot", to replace the one i have mangled doing my version. 
Sorry about the delay in the next page of that, by the way, but it's a difficult picture to achieve and I've been a bit snowed under. It will be appearing soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pause for dinner, see everyone in a bit.
If it weren't so Dark.
And if anyone were here to see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> How fun! They sell otters for pets? I don't think you can buy an otter in the US.


I doubt you can in Europe either.
The Spanish are a law unto themselves regarding animals and this pet shop has had all sorts of things for sale, giant eagle owls, even a wallaby once. I don't ask, just trying to get the torts looked after to begin!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I also got some more fossils including this fern from the Carboniferous (300-320 million years old) of Germany.
@Bee62
It's not a very good one but i got it for free with the other stuff. 
And it's a terrible photo too, sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

These blind trilobites, _Ellipsocephalus hoffi, _505 million years old, from the Czech Republic were really lovely, glad to have got these.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning gang! today i have on....



anyone recognise??? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!



good morning mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang! today i have on....
> View attachment 221168
> 
> 
> anyone recognise??? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji2][emoji2]


It's winter time again. 
Good morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!


Good morning, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's winter time again.
> Good morning, John.


Not here it isn’t. We have grey again today... it continues to be not cold, not windy, not sunny with no precipitation


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.



Good morning Adam. You’re up an about early to day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
Lesson in 15 minutes, so quickly : 
An ammonite, _Polyplectes discoides _from France. 
It's Lower Jurassic in age, about 180 million years old. 
You can see the ribs and suture lines quite well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not here it isn’t. We have grey again today... it continues to be not cold, not windy, not sunny with no precipitation b
> 
> 
> Good morning Adam. You’re up an about early to day


Student.
Last week this one overslept and missed the whole 2 hours, ringing to tell me when there was only 5 minutes to go.
A bit cooler here, but still bright and sunny, no wind or rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a rather lovely little fish, a pycnodont from Lebanon, about 100 million years old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student is late.
Now, does anybody know what this is?






@ZEROPILOT 
A fellow Floridian.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a rather lovely little fish, a pycnodont from Lebanon, about 100 million years old.
> View attachment 221174



That is particularly lovely to the uneducated eye. 

I know that some obscure, and unrecognisable to normal people, fossil is probably more interesting to paleontologists. There’s a place fir pretty ones too though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That is particularly lovely to the uneducated eye.
> 
> I know that some obscure, and unrecognisable to normal people, fossil is probably more interesting to paleontologists. There’s a place fir pretty ones too though


Quite right. 
The actual aesthetic beauty of some of these fossils is correctly just as wonderful as it's scientific wonder.
This fish has both. 
It's remarkable to think it existed at the time of the dinosaurs and was crunching away with its little dome shaped teeth on tiny shelled animals. The group it belonged to were very important at this time, they survived the Cretaceous extinction, but sadly died out about 40 million years ago.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning


Good morning, Ed.
Golly! 
I've just this moment alerted you.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning



Good morning Ed! * waves *

I hope all is well with you, Kelly and Suki ... and the torts of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

After the market, where I also got a new waistcoat, we went to the beach and then out for dinner. 
wifey took a photo of the inside of 'the ladies'


Look at the odd angles. 
Artistic?
Or incompetent?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After the market, where I also got a new waistcoat, we went to the beach and then out for dinner.
> wifey took a photo of the inside of 'the ladies'
> View attachment 221178
> 
> Look at the odd angles.
> Artistic?
> Or incompetent?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> How lovely did u n wifey enjoy


A nice little break. 
Yes, we did thanks, it was mostly fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some photos of the town square on Sunday with the pretty little church.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

View from the back of the ferry home.


Goodbye, Spain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We also bought lots of English products. 


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuumyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We also bought lots of English products.
> View attachment 221183
> 
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuumyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lovely!
Don’t see anything to drink though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely!
> Don’t see anything to drink though.


We didn't buy any drinks, except some wine for the journey. 
We can get our alcohol and soft drinks here.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We didn't buy any drinks, except some wine for the journey.
> We can get our alcohol and soft drinks here.



Then Morocco may be more liberal than Turkey. We used to buy hard liquor abroad because of high taxes. 
Come to think about it, we still buy hard liquor abroad because of high taxes. 
Morocco is more liberal than Denmark?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura. It is good that you are back. How are you, Clyde and Elvis ?



We are all good thank u Sabine how r u


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> After the market, where I also got a new waistcoat, we went to the beach and then out for dinner.
> wifey took a photo of the inside of 'the ladies'
> View attachment 221178
> 
> Look at the odd angles.
> Artistic?
> Or incompetent?



I bet ladies who head to the loo because they’ve had too much sangria don’t even notice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Then Morocco may be more liberal than Turkey. We used to buy hard liquor abroad because of high taxes.
> Come to think about it, we still buy hard liquor abroad because of high taxes.
> Morocco is more liberal than Denmark?


Ha de ha.
The alcohol is more expensive here, but not by enough to justify lugging it around from Spain to here. 
The Moroccan supermarkets have ceased selling alcohol, but the French and German ones do. 
Even they stop for a month in Ramadan and for a few days for the Eid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I bet ladies who head to the loo because they’ve had too much sangria don’t even notice


They probably caused it.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They probably caused it.



Quite possibly so. I bet they couldn’t get their story straight if caught.


----------



## JoesMum

I’ve been out for a pub lunch with my bestie today. 

Quick snap of autumnal Kent countryside behind the pub complete with obligatory Oast House


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’ve been out for a pub lunch with my bestie today.
> 
> Quick snap of autumnal Kent countryside behind the pub complete with obligatory Oast House
> View attachment 221191


A beautiful autumn scene.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning you wonderful wibblers!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning you wonderful wibblers!


Good wibbling evening to you too John.  Had a good day?


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good wibbling evening to you too John.  Had a good day?




allo’ mum [emoji39]

yeah, not too bad thank you! basically offered a job again.. everyone wants the tartan spartan 

gym after work, and now in my bed bushin oot [emoji5] 


looks like you had a good one too, plans for tonight?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> allo’ mum [emoji39]
> 
> yeah, not too bad thank you! basically offered a job again.. everyone wants the tartan spartan
> 
> gym after work, and now in my bed bushin oot [emoji5]
> 
> 
> looks like you had a good one too, plans for tonight?



I’m hoping JoesDad gets home soon. I’m not sure when he left Peterborough where he’s been for the last two days. I assume it was later than the planned 4.30pm


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> We are all good thank u Sabine how r u


I am fine. Thank you Laura for asking me.
Had to work until tomorrow. Tomorrow ( after work ) I will be feeling better !


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning gang! today i have on....
> View attachment 221168
> 
> 
> anyone recognise??? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji2][emoji2]


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

Our rat and mouse traps are empty but a new box of cookies had poop on it and the cellophane was broken open. Yuck! We have smart rats.


----------



## Moozillion

Adam, I must say that I have a COMPLAINT about Wifey's travel video.  I eagerly clicked on it, looking forward to hearing her dulcet tones describing the scenery or where you were going, etc, but she didn't say a single word!!!! All I heard was the sounds of the train. 

NEGATIVE POINTS!!!!!!  @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Big Charlie

We had a handyman looking at things that needed repairing in the backyard. He was afraid of Charlie!


----------



## Moozillion

Big Charlie said:


> We had a handyman looking at things that needed repairing in the backyard. He was afraid of Charlie!


Really??!?!?!? 

Well, if you're not used to BIG tortoises, I guess it could be scary-


----------



## Kristoff

Big Charlie said:


> We had a handyman looking at things that needed repairing in the backyard. He was afraid of Charlie!



Does Charlie bite? My Greeks did and that hurt. I guess I’d be a little wary of Big Charlie too!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Adam, I must say that I have a COMPLAINT about Wifey's travel video.  I eagerly clicked on it, looking forward to hearing her dulcet tones describing the scenery or where you were going, etc, but she didn't say a single word!!!! All I heard was the sounds of the train.
> 
> NEGATIVE POINTS!!!!!!  @Tidgy's Dad



Agree! Now only a new installment of Esio Trot could rectify the situation!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Any silly plans for Halloween?


----------



## Big Charlie

Kristoff said:


> Does Charlie bite? My Greeks did and that hurt. I guess I’d be a little wary of Big Charlie too!


Not unless he thinks you're a piece of lettuce. I pet his head and neck all the time. If they do any work in the yard, he will get right up next to them and keep them company. Most people who see him think he is awesome, not scary.


----------



## Kristoff

Big Charlie said:


> Not unless he thinks you're a piece of lettuce. I pet his head and neck all the time. If they do any work in the yard, he will get right up next to them and keep them company. Most people who see him think he is awesome, not scary.



I guess the handyman was a little green then. His fear will go away with experience.   
I know a few people who are afraid of even small tortoises because, you know, they’re REPTILES!!!


----------



## Kristoff

I’m off. The house doesn’t clean itself unfortunately. *sigh* Catch you later, roommates. When we play the blind man’s buff here in the dark, that is.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m off into the cellphone signal wasteland of mid-Kent on governor duties today. 

Normal service resumed later this afternoon


----------



## johnandjade

good aftermornooning friends! busy busy today, need to try get ahead on tomorrows work load as it’s going to be a silly dress up day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, I must say that I have a COMPLAINT about Wifey's travel video.  I eagerly clicked on it, looking forward to hearing her dulcet tones describing the scenery or where you were going, etc, but she didn't say a single word!!!! All I heard was the sounds of the train.
> 
> NEGATIVE POINTS!!!!!!  @Tidgy's Dad


Fair enough, I will make sure she does better next time. 
I will deduct points from both of us. 
And it was a coach, not a train, minus one to you. 
Hello, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Agree! Now only a new installment of Esio Trot could rectify the situation!


I'm not well. 
Zak has kindly shared his man flu with me and I feel terrible. 
Early night last night, then woke to find my internet had expired so had to go out and buy another month's worth and a potato. 
Bleuch! 
Esio Trot will return shortly. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 221248
> 
> Good morning, roommates! Any silly plans for Halloween?


Hmmm.
Somehow "The Torties of the Opera" springs to mind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Not unless he thinks you're a piece of lettuce. I pet his head and neck all the time. If they do any work in the yard, he will get right up next to them and keep them company. Most people who see him think he is awesome, not scary.


Tidgy doesn't bite, except occasionally by accident when she's being hand fed and gets uncontrollably excited by a treat, but that's rare. 
Yet still half the Moroccans are terrified of her and she's still pretty small, particularly when compared to the likes of Charlie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m off. The house doesn’t clean itself unfortunately. *sigh* Catch you later, roommates. When we play the blind man’s buff here in the dark, that is.


We'll do that for Halloween. 
Not see you later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m off into the cellphone signal wasteland of mid-Kent on governor duties today.
> 
> Normal service resumed later this afternoon


Good afternoon, Linda.
Back to the grind for me today.
Travel agency stuff, must write an overview of Rabat, the capital and try not to be too negative, I'm not very fond of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good aftermornooning friends! busy busy today, need to try get ahead on tomorrows work load as it’s going to be a silly dress up day!


Good afternoon, John. 
Halloween themed?


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> We had a handyman looking at things that needed repairing in the backyard. He was afraid of Charlie!


Big tortoise are known to lacerate poor handymen while working in backyards...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Somehow "The Torties of the Opera" springs to mind.



Witty, as always. If you promise to make that your next project, I’ll help with the photos!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Really??!?!?!?
> 
> Well, if you're not used to BIG tortoises, I guess it could be scary-


Dinosaurs are scary !!!!!!!!!!!!  Think of Jurrasic Park !


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not well.
> Zak has kindly shared his man flu with me and I feel terrible.
> Early night last night, then woke to find my internet had expired so had to go out and buy another month's worth and a potato.
> Bleuch!
> Esio Trot will return shortly.
> Sorry.



Hope you get well soon. 
Husband shared recently some research which claims that man flu is real (differences in immunity systems of men and women). I still have my doubts.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Not unless he thinks you're a piece of lettuce. I pet his head and neck all the time. If they do any work in the yard, he will get right up next to them and keep them company. Most people who see him think he is awesome, not scary.


That`s what I hope my sullies will do in 10 years too !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 221248
> 
> Good morning, roommates! Any silly plans for Halloween?


That looks funny ! Tortoises on the ears, I love it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Witty, as always. If you promise to make that your next project, I’ll help with the photos!


I was thinking "War and Peace" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Dinosaurs are scary !!!!!!!!!!!!  Think of Jurrasic Park !


I have encountered lots of dinosaurs and have bits of many, but none of them were very scary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope you get well soon.
> Husband shared recently some research which claims that man flu is real (differences in immunity systems of men and women). I still have my doubts.


Tis real! 
I assure you! 
Bleuch!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not well.
> Zak has kindly shared his man flu with me and I feel terrible.
> Early night last night, then woke to find my internet had expired so had to go out and buy another month's worth and a potato.
> Bleuch!
> Esio Trot will return shortly.
> Sorry.


Good afternoon Adam.
Sorry to hear that you are sick and feeling terrible. I wish you all the best that you are soon getting better. A flu is terrible indeed !
Esio Trot can wait. We all can wait too. It is much more important that you recover.
I send you good vibrations !
(Hopefully it is not the Spanish Flu .... Sorry, that was only a ( bad ) joke. I know you`ll understand it. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Sorry to hear that you are sick and feeling terrible. I wish you all the best that you are soon getting better. A flu is terrible indeed !
> Esio Trot can wait. We all can wait too. It is much more important that you recover.
> I send you good vibrations !
> (Hopefully it is not the Spanish Flu .... Sorry, that was only a ( bad ) joke. I know you`ll understand it. )


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
It's only a cold, but men tend to exaggerate these things, I am not well though. 
I get the joke.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I'm back in the part of the county with 21st century communications. I think they still use carrier pigeons and think quill pens are a pretty neat idea in mid Kent. They definitely don't use mobile phones! 

Busy meeting, but the right decision has been reached.

I also got given a bunch of flowers by the headteacher of the school where I went to tell off naughty teenagers on two days last week... They were a thank for giving up so much time


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fair enough, I will make sure she does better next time.
> I will deduct points from both of us.
> And it was a coach, not a train, minus one to you.
> Hello, Bea.


I wonder if a "coach" is what we call a "bus" here in the States...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not well.
> Zak has kindly shared his man flu with me and I feel terrible.
> Early night last night, then woke to find my internet had expired so had to go out and buy another month's worth and a potato.
> Bleuch!
> Esio Trot will return shortly.
> Sorry.


So sorry you're feeling bad, Adam! 
I hope you recover quickly!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy doesn't bite, except occasionally by accident when she's being hand fed and gets uncontrollably excited by a treat, but that's rare.
> Yet still half the Moroccans are terrified of her and she's still pretty small, particularly when compared to the likes of Charlie.


But tortoise are common in Morocco, of not ?  Why do people are scared by a common harmless animal ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I'm back in the part of the county with 21st century communications. I think they still use carrier pigeons and think quill pens are a pretty neat idea in mid Kent. They definitely don't use mobile phones!
> 
> Busy meeting, but the right decision has been reached.
> 
> I also got given a bunch of flowers by the headteacher of the school where I went to tell off naughty teenagers on two days last week... They were a thank for giving up so much time


What a nice gesture. 
Here the carrier pigeons would get eaten and the quill pens would be useless as you can't buy ink here. 
We're still using smoke signals, mostly.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I wonder if a "coach" is what we call a "bus" here in the States...


When I read above a coach I think of horses !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a nice gesture.
> Here the carrier pigeons would get eaten and the quill pens would be useless as you can't buy ink here.
> We're still using smoke signals, mostly.



Ughh ! Said the Indian chief.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I wonder if a "coach" is what we call a "bus" here in the States...


Probably. 
Here a bus is for local journeys within your own city or area and a coach is for city to city or country to country. 
Trains are for wherever the French got around to putting tracks.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I wonder if a "coach" is what we call a "bus" here in the States...



In the UK, a bus is usually used for a service bus. One that runs to a timetable; you pay your fare and get on and off at the stop on the route that’s right for you. 

A coach is a bus but something you might book to take a large group of people to a place. So you might travel by coach from an airport to a hotel, or to take your party of school children out on a trip for the day for example.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you're feeling bad, Adam!
> I hope you recover quickly!!!!!


Thank you, Mooz. 
But I'm making it sound a lot worse than it is. 
Zak will pay for this ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably.
> Here a bus is for local journeys within your own city or area and a coach is for city to city or country to country.
> Trains are for wherever the French got around to putting tracks.


Has the coach air condition ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But tortoise are common in Morocco, of not ?  Why do people are scared by a common harmless animal ?


They are now quite rare in the wild.Most city dwellers don't even know they are a Moroccan animal. 
Moroccans are generally scared of dogs, lizards, geckos, frogs, spiders, pigs and tortoises. 
Not scared of cats, horses, donkeys or small birds.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Mooz.
> But I'm making it sound a lot worse than it is.
> Zak will pay for this ! ! !


Why should Zak pay for this ? It is your fault when you cuddle so much with him that you get infected


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Has the coach air condition ?



The newer ones do have air conditioning. 

Even the new service buses do these days 

It’s not guaranteed in either - especially the ones used for school trips


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are now quite rare in the wild.Most city dwellers don't even know they are a Moroccan animal.
> Moroccans are generally scared of dogs, lizards, geckos, frogs, spiders, pigs and tortoises.
> Not scared of cats, horses, donkeys or small birds.


Moroccans are easy to scare...
By the way: Which language do they speak ? Can you understand or speak their language ?


----------



## JoesMum

Coach:



Bus:



You can have double-deckers for both


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The newer ones do have air conditioning.
> 
> Even the new service buses do these days
> 
> It’s not guaranteed in either - especially the ones used for school trips


Good evening Linda. In Europe it should be common that a bus has air condition, but how is this in Morocco ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ughh ! Said the Indian chief.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Has the coach air condition ?


Of course! 
It doesn't actually work on most occasions, but they have it!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Coach:
> View attachment 221294
> 
> 
> Bus:
> View attachment 221295
> 
> 
> You can have double-deckers for both


In Germany you make the difference between a bus or a coach that the coach is more comfortable and often has a WC on board.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


What have you said with your smoke ? My eys are bad these days ......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why should Zak pay for this ? It is your fault when you cuddle so much with him that you get infected


He only came over to get the key. 
But he had a terrible cold. 
I like cuddling people. 
Get arrested for it quite often.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He only came over to get the key.
> But he had a terrible cold.
> I like cuddling people.
> Get arrested for it quite often.


I believe each word you wrote !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Linda. In Europe it should be common that a bus has air condition, but how is this in Morocco ?


Today’s English lesson 

has air conditionING 

You need the ending on the word condition

X is air conditioned
Y has air conditioning

or in slang...
Y has aircon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moroccans are easy to scare...
> By the way: Which language do they speak ? Can you understand or speak their language ?


They mostly speak Darija, Morocco's form of Arabic. I speak this pretty well. 
Many of the rural Berber people speak Berber which is the other official language. I speak only a few words of this. 
Most people speak moderate to good French, except in the North where it's Spanish instead. My French is moderate and my Spanish basic. 
Many young people and my students speak English and only this language is spoken in my house where possible. I speak this reasonably well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What have you said with your smoke ? My eys are bad these days ......


It says, "Hello, ccl Bee, it's lovely to talk to you. How are you this evening and do you have any cheese? Or crackers?"


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Today’s English lesson
> 
> has air conditionING
> 
> You need the ending on the word condition
> 
> X is air conditioned
> Y has air conditioning
> 
> or on slang...
> Y has aircon


Ah, thank you my teacher New vocable learned ( I hope ) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today’s English lesson
> 
> has air conditionING
> 
> You need the ending on the word condition
> 
> X is air conditioned
> Y has air conditioning
> 
> or in slang...
> Y has aircon


What does Q have?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They mostly speak Darija, Morocco's form of Arabic. I speak this pretty well.
> Many of the rural Berber people speak Berber which is the other official language. I speak only a few words of this.
> Most people speak moderate to good French, except in the North where it's Spanish instead. My French is moderate and my Spanish basic.
> Many young people and my students speak English and only this language is spoken in my house where possible. I speak this reasonably well.


Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What does Q have?



A bus stop next to it


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Ah, thank you my teacher New vocable learned ( I hope ) .



New vocabulary learned

/\ vocabulary is now added to your vocabulary


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It says, "Hello, ccl Bee, it's lovely to talk to you. How are you this evening and do you have any cheese? Or crackers?"


Ah, now I see...
It`s lovely to talk to you too. I am fine this evening. No more work until next Monday. Feeling good and have cheese in the fridge and crackers in the living room cabinet. Come over, you and wifey and we will open a bottle wine and talk about whatever we want !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A bus stop next to it


Of course.
Silly question.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, now I see...
> It`s lovely to talk to you too. I am fine this evening. No more work until next Monday. Feeling good and have cheese in the fridge and crackers in the living room cabinet. Come over, you and wifey and we will open a bottle wine and talk about whatever we want !


Wish i could pop over. 
I'm sure i will, one day.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> New vocabulary learned
> 
> /\ vocabulary is now added to your vocabulary



Sniiifffff.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish i could pop over.
> I'm sure i will, one day.


One summer, when it is warm. I this an offer ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> One summer, when it is warm. I this an offer ?


A dream.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> In Germany you make the difference between a bus or a coach that the coach is more comfortable and often has a WC on board.


In the US, we call them all buses, although I think some of the fancy long trip kinds may have Coach in their company name.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It says, "Hello, ccl Bee, it's lovely to talk to you. How are you this evening and do you have any cheese? Or crackers?"


You have something in common with our rat! He also likes cheese and crackers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> You have something in common with our rat! He also likes cheese and crackers.


Indeed. 
I would also try to avoid the traps and break the cellophane to pinch your cheese and crackers while you aren't looking.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> A bus stop next to it





JoesMum said:


> A bus stop next to it


or would that have been the queue?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> New vocabulary learned
> 
> /\ vocabulary is now added to your vocabulary


I happen to like the way she writes. Because of it, I read her English with an accent.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> When I read above a coach I think of horses !



Me, too!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I happen to like the way she writes. Because of it, I read her English with an accent.


A Welsh accent?
I like the way she writes too, but she has asked to be corrected. 
I think Bee is naturally funny in any language.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably.
> Here a bus is for local journeys within your own city or area and a coach is for city to city or country to country.
> Trains are for wherever the French got around to putting tracks.



Interesting!
Here, a bus is a bus whether it’s just within the city or cross country travel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Interesting!
> Here, a bus is a bus whether it’s just within the city or cross country travel.


So you only have one bus station for all destinations?


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> In the US, we call them all buses, although I think some of the fancy long trip kinds may have Coach in their company name.



The English reserve the right to be a gloriously inconsistent with their language. 

All coaches are buses. Not all buses are coaches


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> You have something in common with our rat! He also likes cheese and crackers.


We have more than that in common. I have mice in the house. That is nothing unnormal. My house is old and the mice have their own old ways to get into. It`s the same every autumn. I use traps ( where the cats are not ) and poison to get rid of them in the house.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> We have more than that in common. I have mice in the house. That is nothing unnormal. My house is old and the mice have their own old ways to get into. It`s the same every autumn. I use traps ( where the cats are not ) and poison to get rid of them in the house.


Your cats don't keep the mice away? When we lived in the country we had mice all the time. We set poison out under the house, but once my puppy ate a poisoned mouse. It didn't hurt him but that scared me. Once we got a cat, we didn't have a mouse problem anymore.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I happen to like the way she writes. Because of it, I read her English with an accent.


That`s kind and cute. Thank you Yvonne and it pleases me that you read my English with an accent.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> The English reserve the right to be a gloriously inconsistent with their language.
> 
> All coaches are buses. Not all buses are coaches


As my husband says, the English invented the language so their way is correct.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Welsh accent?
> I like the way she writes too, but she has asked to be corrected.
> I think Bee is naturally funny in any language.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Your cats don't keep the mice away? When we lived in the country we had mice all the time. We set poison out under the house, but once my puppy ate a poisoned mouse. It didn't hurt him but that scared me. Once we got a cat, we didn't have a mouse problem anymore.


In my house there are two appartements. My cats are not in the upper appartement where the mice are and I think the mice know that.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So you only have one bus station for all destinations?


Sometimes. It is different in different towns. Some buses are municipal, meaning they are run by the city or county government, while others, usually the longer distance ones, are private businesses. Often the private businesses will have their own stations.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> In my house there are two appartements. My cats are not in the upper appartement where the mice are and I think the mice know that.


Smart mice.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Smart mice.


Yes, they are and rats are much more smarter I think. When a group of rats find new food only one of them eats the food and the others wait.... When the one rat that has eaten the food don`t die the others eat too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Roommates! 
Looking for a little help, please. 
If you were planning on a holiday in Morocco which keywords would you enter for a search?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates!
> Looking for a little help, please.
> If you were planning on a holiday in Morocco which keywords would you enter for a search?


In consultation with JoesDad:
Market
Guided tour
Hotel
Historic
Self guided
Private tour
Off the beaten track
Fast track entry
Local food
Traditional
Authentic
Air conditioned (really!)
Wifi


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates!
> Looking for a little help, please.
> If you were planning on a holiday in Morocco which keywords would you enter for a search?


Sahara- Desert, Camels, Medina, Suks, Riads, Berber, Couscous, Hamam, Tanger, Casablanca


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In consultation with JoesDad:
> Market
> Guided tour
> Hotel
> Historic
> Self guided
> Private tour
> Off the beaten track
> Fast track entry
> Local food
> Traditional
> Authentic
> Air conditioned (really!)
> Wifi


Thank you. 
Very useful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sahara- Desert, Camels, Medina, Suks, Riads, Berber, Couscous, Hamam, Tanger, Casablanca


Thank you, too, Sabine. 
Good keywords.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, too, Sabine.
> Good keywords.


I asked my crystal ball and that where the answers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I asked my crystal ball and that where the answers.


Please thank your crystal ball.
wifey has four. One of them is black.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please thank your crystal ball.
> wifey has four. One of them is black.


If it is black it`s dead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If it is black it`s dead.


Probably. 
It certainly doesn't work for me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably.
> It certainly doesn't work for me.


Crystal balls are always personally identifiable


----------



## Bee62

Now it is supper time. Back in a while and hope to see you not later again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You may remember that i asked the question, "What is this?"






Now, as you can see it's labelled as the incisor of a tapir. I knew when i purchased it that it wasn't. This is not an incisor, they are the front cutting teeth and this is clearly a cheek tooth, a molar used for grinding. Secondly, tapirs are related to the horse and the rhinoceros and have broader teeth, but not as long, proportionately as this one is. This is clearly a rodent aw and tooth, you can see where the thin pointed incisor would have been at the end of the pointy bit of jaw that curls slightly upwards.
This is actually the partial jaw of a muskrat with a single, large molar still in place. Most excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Crystal balls are always personally identifiable


No, I think they only work for wifey. 
And Merlin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now it is supper time. Back in a while and hope to see you not later again.


I will undoubtedly not see you, too. 
Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Bee62

Hello, I am back.
Someone here in the dark with me ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello, I am back.
> Someone here in the dark with me ?



For the next twenty minutes or so...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello, I am back.
> Someone here in the dark with me ?


And i'm popping in and out.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for sleepy-byes! 

Night night! Sleep tight. Don’t let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Time for sleepy-byes!
> 
> Night night! Sleep tight. Don’t let the bed bugs bite!


Good night Linda. Sorry, I have missed you reading on the forum.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for sleepy-byes!
> 
> Night night! Sleep tight. Don’t let the bed bugs bite!


They like to bite wifey, so that's okay. 
Nos da, Linda, sleep well.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> Hello, I am back.
> Someone here in the dark with me ?


Your dinnertime is not far off from mine. You must eat really late, and we eat really early.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Ed! * waves *
> 
> I hope all is well with you, Kelly and Suki ... and the torts of course


Thanks
All is well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed.
> Golly!
> I've just this moment alerted you.


I miss chatting with y'all.
Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss chatting with y'all.
> Take care.


I shall. 
Why can't you chat ?
And did you see my Florida fossil?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't think I did.
I haven't been spending much time on the forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't think I did.
> I haven't been spending much time on the forum.


Miss you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, ladies and gentlemen of the Cold Dark Room.
i am off to feel ropey in bed for a bit.
Hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all! overalls and hockey mask at the ready... today i am jason!!


----------



## johnandjade

im doing a good thing today... found a brand new sleeping bag in a car, i have in my bag and will be giving it to the first homeless person i see, sadly there’s lots of them here  and it’s getting cold(er)


----------



## johnandjade

good deed done, a chap just outside the train station.. had to wake him but he was grateful


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Well done John


----------



## johnandjade

and now to work


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good deed done, a chap just outside the train station.. had to wake him but he was grateful


Brilliant John, that is such a good thing to do.
I hope you have an awesome day![emoji5]


----------



## JoesMum

Out for a walk in Tonbridge School’s grounds this morning. TS is a very posh boys private boarding school 




Obligatory Oast House - you can just see the white tops peaking above the trees to the left of the lamp post. 



Kent was the centre of the hop growing area - there are still a lot here. Hops are used in beer-making


----------



## johnandjade

valet staff at placement [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Your dinnertime is not far off from mine. You must eat really late, and we eat really early.


That`s right. I eat really late. My whole day is a little bit different to other people.Sleeping longer than usual and the meals are later than usual. I am often up late at night. All very different to the habit of other people. I am a night owl, no early bird.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> valet staff at placement [emoji317][emoji317]
> View attachment 221352


Wahhhh, what a gang ! Bad boys ???
Good afternoon John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all! overalls and hockey mask at the ready... today i am jason!!


Donovan?
Good afternoon, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im doing a good thing today... found a brand new sleeping bag in a car, i have in my bag and will be giving it to the first homeless person i see, sadly there’s lots of them here  and it’s getting cold(er)


What a nice thing to do. 
Though rather than just favour one person I would be tempted to cut it up into small pieces so everyone gets a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Well done John


Good afternoon, Linda.
I am feeling dreadful but have two students and travel agency work to do today.
Bleuch.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> im doing a good thing today... found a brand new sleeping bag in a car, i have in my bag and will be giving it to the first homeless person i see, sadly there’s lots of them here  and it’s getting cold(er)


You have a good heart, John.  Bless you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Brilliant John, that is such a good thing to do.
> I hope you have an awesome day![emoji5]


Good afternoon, Jane. 
Hope you have an awesome day, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Out for a walk in Tonbridge School’s grounds this morning. TS is a very posh boys private boarding school
> 
> View attachment 221348
> 
> 
> Obligatory Oast House - you can just see the white tops peaking above the trees to the left of the lamp post.
> View attachment 221349
> 
> 
> Kent was the centre of the hop growing area - there are still a lot here. Hops are used in beer-making


That boys school looks remarkably like sports fields to me. 
They must get very cold boarding there in the winter.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon all.
Today there is sunshine, but the weather man promised a stormy weekend. These are the weather news from cold Germany.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> valet staff at placement [emoji317][emoji317]
> View attachment 221352


Is the one on the left supposed to be Bobby Ball?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Donovan?
> Good afternoon, John.



I had a hamster called Jason...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Today there is sunshine, but the weather man promised a stormy weekend. These are the weather news from cold Germany.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Shall I send the donkey back?
He said he rather liked Germany.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That boys school looks remarkably like sports fields to me.
> They must get very cold boarding there in the winter.



I did say I was walking in the school grounds


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I had a hamster called Jason...


My hamster was called Sandwich.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has been studying Badgers in the county of Somerset. This photo was taken near a village called Queen Camel.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> I am feeling dreadful but have two students and travel agency work to do today.
> Bleuch.


Need help ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been studying Badgers in the county of Somerset. This photo was taken near a village called Queen Camel.
> View attachment 221353


A beautiful landscape but why to hell is a British town called "Queen Camel" ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Shall I send the donkey back?
> He said he rather liked Germany.


Good afternoon Adam.
Your donkey can stay here by me. I like donkeys, even when they scream


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> A beautiful landscape but why to hell is a British town called "Queen Camel" ???



The river is called the River Camel ... and there’s a West Camel too. 

They’re just up the road from Mudford Sock [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The river is called the River Camel ... and there’s a West Camel too.
> 
> They’re just up the road from Mudford Sock [emoji23]


Strange names ......


----------



## JoesMum

There’s more about Queen Camel here

There are links to Camelot ... King Arthur ... it’s in the right area


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been studying Badgers in the county of Somerset. This photo was taken near a village called Queen Camel.
> View attachment 221353


Aaaahhhh! 
The Somerset Levels. 
That's where I hail from. 
Watched badgers there on several occasions, we had a set near our house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Need help ?


Yes. 
Do you have the cure for the common cold, please?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There’s more about Queen Camel here
> 
> There are links to Camelot ... King Arthur ... it’s in the right area


Camelot is claimed by the French, the Cornish, the Welsh and lots of places in England.
I remember visiting Tintagel in Cornwall, not a claimant to the prize but associated with other Arthurian legends, and seeing signs pointing to Camelot everywhere. When you get there, the first tourist board you get to says, "This is not the actual Camelot".
Hmmm.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> There’s more about Queen Camel here
> 
> There are links to Camelot ... King Arthur ... it’s in the right area


Ahhh, Camel don`t means the animal but Camelot.
Thanks, that makes sense. Now I understand the name of the town.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> Do you have the cure for the common cold, please?


Yes, I have, indeed: Stay far away and don`t cuddle people that have a cold.
I mean, if you need help in writing....


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> im doing a good thing today... found a brand new sleeping bag in a car, i have in my bag and will be giving it to the first homeless person i see, sadly there’s lots of them here  and it’s getting cold(er)


I don't understand. Doesn't the sleeping bag belong to the car's owner?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I have, indeed: Stay far away and don`t cuddle people that have a cold.
> I mean, if you need help in writing....


I have given up for the day. 
Feel too horrible for words. 
I hope my students don't come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand. Doesn't the sleeping bag belong to the car's owner?


Not any more.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand. Doesn't the sleeping bag belong to the car's owner?



These are cars that are being prepared for sale by a dealer. The sleeping bag will have bern left in it by a previous owner of the car, but that may have been months ago as the cars go through trade-in, auction and eventually the dealer. Tracing the owner would be near impossible


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> These are cars that are being prepared for sale by a dealer. The sleeping bag will have bern left in it by a previous owner of the car, but that may have been months ago as the cars go through trade-in, auction and eventually the dealer. Tracing the owner would be near impossible


Aw. . . I see.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Linda. In Europe it should be common that a bus has air condition, but how is this in Morocco ?



In Turkey they sometimes claim to have a “natural AC”, for example in your hotel room or on the bus. What this means is you can always open a window.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> In Turkey they sometimes claim to have a “natural AC”, for example in your hotel room or on the bus. What this means is you can always open a window.



I saw lots of signs advertising “Genuine Fake Watches” in Turkey. The Turks are very literal


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I'm back in the part of the county with 21st century communications. I think they still use carrier pigeons and think quill pens are a pretty neat idea in mid Kent. They definitely don't use mobile phones!
> 
> Busy meeting, but the right decision has been reached.
> 
> I also got given a bunch of flowers by the headteacher of the school where I went to tell off naughty teenagers on two days last week... They were a thank for giving up so much time



Well done, Linda! 
I guess they don’t worry much about digital apocalypse in mid Kent


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> In Turkey they sometimes claim to have a “natural AC”, for example in your hotel room or on the bus. What this means is you can always open a window.


In Morocco, you can't even do that. 
Many of the hotels and all the coaches and buses have no windows or people would try to climb out. 
I was once in a taxi heading through the countryside when a pack of dogs started chasing the car. 
The taxi driver said, "Don't get out! Those dogs are dangerous!" 
Why on earth would he think I would try to get out of a taxi moving at 30 mph or whatever, to greet a pack of mangy, slavering hounds?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates!
> Looking for a little help, please.
> If you were planning on a holiday in Morocco which keywords would you enter for a search?



Argan oil 
Hookah ??
Camel tours 
Princess Lalla Salma 
Testudo graeca marokkensis


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I saw lots of signs advertising “Genuine Fake Watches” in Turkey. The Turks are very literal


A sign at a park in Thailand said, "Elephants please stay in your car."


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good deed done, a chap just outside the train station.. had to wake him but he was grateful



Karma points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Argan oil
> Hookah ??
> Camel tours
> Princess Lalla Salma
> Testudo graeca marokkensis


They're actually banning the hookah in some towns. 
I quite like our Princess. She's Fassia. (from Fes) 
And yes, T_estudo graeca graeca _and _Testudo graeca soussensis _too.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> valet staff at placement [emoji317][emoji317]
> View attachment 221352




I’d keep driving. Just in case


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have given up for the day.
> Feel too horrible for words.
> I hope my students don't come.



Cancel the classes and rest?
Get well soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Cancel the classes and rest?
> Get well soon


Thanks, i may well cancel. 
Zak's been ill for over two weeks, this is a bad one.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, i may well cancel.
> Zak's been ill for over two weeks, this is a bad one.



Found the “man flu is real” article. Sounded convincing. The Conversation.com “Man flu is real, but women get more autoimmune diseases and allergies”: https://t.co/a0y5teWdC6


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss chatting with y'all.
> Take care.


Hi Ed, nice to see you around and hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, i may well cancel.
> Zak's been ill for over two weeks, this is a bad one.


Good afternoon Adam. How are you all? Hope you Wifey and Tidgy are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That`s right. I eat really late. My whole day is a little bit different to other people.Sleeping longer than usual and the meals are later than usual. I am often up late at night. All very different to the habit of other people. I am a night owl, no early bird.


Hello Sabine. Hope you and all of your pets are fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Found the “man flu is real” article. Sounded convincing. The Conversation.com “Man flu is real, but women get more autoimmune diseases and allergies”: https://t.co/a0y5teWdC6


Hmmm.
Interesting.
And there's always a "but..", isn't there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam. How are you all? Hope you Wifey and Tidgy are well.


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
Hope you and Oli are well, too. 
I am ill. I think I have contracted something serious like rabies. 
But I might survive. 
I don't know how wifey and Tidgy are, i'm too busy feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Hope you and Oli are well, too.
> I am ill. I think I have contracted something serious like rabies.
> But I might survive.
> I don't know how wifey and Tidgy are, i'm too busy feeling sorry for myself.


Oh.................GOD! So sorry to learn that you are ill, Adam. Have you seen a doctor? If not, _please _do asap. 

Wishes to get well SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!! 

Oli is fine though a bit restless. I think it's the drop in temperature.  Winter timing began today: the night has become so long.....endlessly long. Is it applied back in Morocco? 

Love to you all.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.................GOD! So sorry to learn that you are ill, Adam. Have you seen a doctor? If not, _please _do asap.
> 
> Wishes to get well SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!
> 
> Oli is fine though a bit restless. I think it's the drop in temperature.  Winter timing began today: the night has become so long.....endlessly long. Is it applied back in Morocco?
> 
> Love to you all.



He has a bad dose of man flu Gillian 

You are probably more seriously ill than Adam is! 

Hope you and Oli are doing OK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh.................GOD! So sorry to learn that you are ill, Adam. Have you seen a doctor? If not, _please _do asap.
> 
> Wishes to get well SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!
> 
> Oli is fine though a bit restless. I think it's the drop in temperature.  Winter timing began today: the night has become so long.....endlessly long. Is it applied back in Morocco?
> 
> Love to you all.


Still 31° here, the clocks change at the weekend, not that anyone takes much notice. 
I'm very, very ill, Gillian, don't listen to Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> He has a bad dose of man flu Gillian
> 
> You are probably more seriously ill than Adam is!
> 
> Hope you and Oli are doing OK


Ahem.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> He has a bad dose of man flu Gillian
> 
> You are probably more seriously ill than Adam is!
> 
> Hope you and Oli are doing OK


Hi Linda, hope you are well. 

You're right: I took the matter seriously.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still 31° here, the clocks change at the weekend, not that anyone takes much notice.
> I'm very, very ill, Gillian, don't listen to Linda!


No you're NOT, NOT NOT ill! 

I am going to listen to Linda, @JoesMum. Thanks Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> No you're NOT, NOT NOT ill!
> 
> I am going to listen to Linda, @JoesMum. Thanks Linda!


Hmmm.
Well, i am a bit ill. 
Going to cancel my students today. 
So please be a bit sorry for me.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Well, i am a bit ill.
> Going to cancel my students today.
> So please be a bit sorry for me.


Don't know whether to believe you or not.  Will PRETEND to believe you and say:



hahahaha! ​See Linda @JoesMum ? I did not really believe this time but posted a pic pretending to believe.
​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Don't know whether to believe you or not.  Will PRETEND to believe you and say:
> View attachment 221363
> 
> 
> hahahaha! ​See Linda @JoesMum ? I did not really believe this time but posted a pic pretending to believe.
> ​


Thank you, Gillian. 
But I must now ring a student to cancel. 
I hate doing this.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camelot is claimed by the French, the Cornish, the Welsh and lots of places in England.
> I remember visiting Tintagel in Cornwall, not a claimant to the prize but associated with other Arthurian legends, and seeing signs pointing to Camelot everywhere. When you get there, the first tourist board you get to says, "This is not the actual Camelot".
> Hmmm.





it’s only a model


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it’s only a model


Shhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand. Doesn't the sleeping bag belong to the car's owner?



a trade in for re sale, would have been tossed in the trash


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Argan oil
> Hookah ??
> Camel tours
> Princess Lalla Salma
> Testudo graeca marokkensis


Oh, I missed Argan. 
Only from Morocco. 
Wonderful stuff produced from nuts that have passed through the intestines of goats which climb the trees to eat the things.


----------



## johnandjade

it may be early.... but sober october is over!!!!



the closest shop was aldi (cheep shop, non brand names) ... no bud so got this [emoji15]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it may be early.... but sober october is over!!!!
> View attachment 221370
> 
> 
> the closest shop was aldi (cheep shop, non brand names) ... no bud so got this [emoji15]



Goodness! 
Homer Simpson will sue!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Homer Simpson will sue!





... to get some ‘ doh’ [emoji13]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ... to get some ‘ doh’ [emoji13]


But the profit would be marge-inal


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the profit would be marge-inal



the company would have a bart attack!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the company would have a bart attack!


Give me a little Moe time and I'll think of another pun.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Give me a little Moe time and I'll think of another pun.



Lisa-lone! We can’t cope with the puns!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Lisa-lone! We can’t cope with the puns!


I know. 
John exaggerates. He said "Bart attack" but it was only heart Burns.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> John exaggerates. He said "Bart attack" but it was only heart Burns.



Probably needs Apu


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Probably needs Apu



I don't want to start a Barney but that's shocking!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want to start a Barney but that's shocking!


I was expecting a Krusty reply


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was expecting a Krusty reply


I don't know the names of many of the other characters. 
I wonder if Ned could help?
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> good deed done, a chap just outside the train station.. had to wake him but he was grateful



WONDERFUL of you, John!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Give me a little Moe time and I'll think of another pun.





homer could lisa sports car with the money


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know the names of many of the other characters.
> I wonder if Ned could help?
> @ZEROPILOT



the jokes have been blown to smither’eens ?


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> WONDERFUL of you, John!!!



credit goes to all you guys and gals here, you’re kindness and positivity is contagious.... 


just like zacs man flu [emoji855]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> credit goes to all you guys and gals here, you’re kindness and positivity is contagious....
> 
> 
> just like zacs man flu [emoji855]


Hmmmmm.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! we are off to our friends/neighbors tonight... i’m going to put on another costume [emoji317]

off work tomorrow! 


3x jobs at home, and i only came down to give my brother straw for his costume




just about to head to get some bud [emoji481][emoji481]

have a wonderful wibbling weekend you motley crue of awesomely wonderful people [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! we are off to our friends/neighbors tonight... i’m going to put on another costume [emoji317]
> 
> off work tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 3x jobs at home, and i only came down to give my brother straw for his costume
> View attachment 221380
> 
> 
> 
> just about to head to get some bud [emoji481][emoji481]
> 
> have a wonderful wibbling weekend you motley crue of awesomely wonderful people [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]


Tis like the Scarecrows from "The Family of Blood" - Doctor Who! 
Enoy your weekend too, John.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Gillian.
> But I must now ring a student to cancel.
> I hate doing this.


So did you apologize to the student?


----------



## JoesMum

We are off to our town fireworks tonight.

Traditionally, here in the UK, we celebrate Bonfire Night with a bonfire and fireworks. Bonfire Night is November 5, but our town's celebrations are scheduled to avoid the big commercial displays.

November 5 is the date when Guy Fawkes attempted to blow up the Houses of Parliament in 1605. He failed and we are allegedly celebrating our freedom following the failure of the Papist plot. These days it is an excuse for fireworks, a big bonfire, pie and pea suppers and maybe a pint or two


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So did you apologize to the student?


Well, wifey did on my behalf. 
I am too ill to do anything. 
wifey is doing my student this evening 
Nice wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We are off to our town fireworks tonight.
> 
> Traditionally, here in the UK, we celebrate Bonfire Night with a bonfire and fireworks. Bonfire Night is November 5, but our town's celebrations are scheduled to avoid the big commercial displays.
> 
> November 5 is the date when Guy Fawkes attempted to blow up the Houses of Parliament in 1605. He failed and we are allegedly celebrating our freedom following the failure of the Papist plot. These days it is an excuse for fireworks, a big bonfire, pie and pea suppers and maybe a pint or two


And throwing a scarecrow on the fire! 
Enjoy, Linda, i love bonfire night.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, wifey did on my behalf.
> I am too ill to do anything.
> wifey is doing my student this evening
> Nice wifey.


Oh poor Adam! So ill.  You're making me feel so sorry for you. 

So nice of Wifey. 

What about Tidgy? Nothing for her to do?


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh poor Adam! So ill.  You're making me feel so sorry for you.
> 
> So nice of Wifey.
> 
> What about Tidgy? Nothing for her to do?


Tidgy is basking and stretching and has no sympathy for me at all. 
Nasty tort.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We are off to our town fireworks tonight.
> 
> Traditionally, here in the UK, we celebrate Bonfire Night with a bonfire and fireworks. Bonfire Night is November 5, but our town's celebrations are scheduled to avoid the big commercial displays.
> 
> November 5 is the date when Guy Fawkes attempted to blow up the Houses of Parliament in 1605. He failed and we are allegedly celebrating our freedom following the failure of the Papist plot. These days it is an excuse for fireworks, a big bonfire, pie and pea suppers and maybe a pint or two


Good evening Linda.

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is basking and stretching and has no sympathy for me at all.
> Nasty tort.


I wonder why.

Oli can come over; he said. That is if you need help. Even Oli Kahn could come along all the way from Germany.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I wonder why.
> 
> Oli can come over; he said. That is if you need help. Even Oli Kahn could come along all the way from Germany.


I'm sure Oli Kahn wouldn't risk catching this terrible contagious disease. 
But he can come if he makes good coffee.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, wifey did on my behalf.
> I am too ill to do anything.
> wifey is doing my student this evening
> Nice wifey.





joke in there [emoji85]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And throwing a scarecrow on the fire!
> Enjoy, Linda, i love bonfire night.



Not a scarecrow ... a Guy - basically burning a representation of Guy Fawkes on the fire 

It doesn’t happen so much now. 

Nearby Edenbridge bonfire traditionally burns a ‘baddy’ from current affairs. Nigel Farage has been there, Margaret Thatcher, Saddam Hussain, Sepp Blatter, Donald Trump... my guess is Kim Jong Un this year. We will find out.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> it may be early.... but sober october is over!!!!
> View attachment 221370
> 
> 
> the closest shop was aldi (cheep shop, non brand names) ... no bud so got this [emoji15]



Shame Shame ! Please tell me it’s a Bud in Halloween costume!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> joke in there [emoji85]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not a scarecrow ... a Guy - basically burning a representation of Guy Fawkes on the fire
> 
> It doesn’t happen so much now.
> 
> Nearby Edenbridge bonfire traditionally burns a ‘baddy’ from current affairs. Nigel Farage has been there, Margaret Thatcher, Saddam Hussain, Sepp Blatter, Donald Trump... my guess is Kim Jong Un this year. We will find out.


Just that we were talking about scarecrows earlier.


----------



## JoesMum

@johnandjade I tagged you in a thread by a newbie from Paisley - pop over and say hello


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Sabine. Hope you and all of your pets are fine.


Hello Gillian. Yes we are all fine.
How are you and Oli. Does he still wants to hibernate ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just that we were talking about scarecrows earlier.



they truly are outstanding in their feild


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> In Turkey they sometimes claim to have a “natural AC”, for example in your hotel room or on the bus. What this means is you can always open a window.


What a progress !


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Shame Shame ! Please tell me it’s a Bud in Halloween costume!





i have done a beer run


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> @johnandjade I tagged you in a thread by a newbie from Paisley - pop over and say hello





well spotted mum!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In Morocco, you can't even do that.
> Many of the hotels and all the coaches and buses have no windows or people would try to climb out.
> I was once in a taxi heading through the countryside when a pack of dogs started chasing the car.
> The taxi driver said, "Don't get out! Those dogs are dangerous!"
> Why on earth would he think I would try to get out of a taxi moving at 30 mph or whatever, to greet a pack of mangy, slavering hounds?


Only people with suicide intentions would get out in this situation ! 
Are stray dogs really so dangerous in Morocco ?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> What a progress !





got your message bee! i will reply tomorrow as just heading out. lots of products to choose from [emoji964]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A sign at a park in Thailand said, "Elephants please stay in your car."


I`ve never seen an elephant in his car. Hmmmm....


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> got your message bee! i will reply tomorrow as just heading out. lots of products to choose from [emoji964]


Good evening John. 
There is no hurry. My old car is "sleeping" in my barn. You might say it is hibernating


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only people with suicide intentions would get out in this situation !
> Are stray dogs really so dangerous in Morocco ?


No, they mostly run away. 
But rabies does occur, rarely, and the packs in the countryside i have never approached so don't know if they would eat me or lick me.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I`ve never seen an elephant in his car. Hmmmm....



it’s hidden in the trunk


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> Hope you and Oli are well, too.
> I am ill. I think I have contracted something serious like rabies.
> But I might survive.
> I don't know how wifey and Tidgy are, i'm too busy feeling sorry for myself.


Don`t make jokes with rabies ! Has some animal bitten you ? I hope not. Do you have fever ?
I hope you will survive !


----------



## johnandjade

rum time [emoji317]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve never seen an elephant in his car. Hmmmm....


How about the newspaper headline, "Enraged Cow Injures Farmer With Axe."


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

johnandjade said:


> i have done a beer run
> View attachment 221395



Much better ! Your going to be happier with Bud !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it’s hidden in the trunk


In Tuskany.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Don`t make jokes with rabies ! Has some animal bitten you ? I hope not. Do you have fever ?
> I hope you will survive !


Thanks. 
I might.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, they mostly run away.
> But rabies does occur, rarely, and the packs in the countryside i have never approached so don't know if they would eat me or lick me.


Rabies is dangerous. Saw terrible videos about it on Youtube.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 221396
> 
> 
> rum time [emoji317]


Be careful. 
Especially after such a long break. 
And this reminds me, i still haven't found the One-Legged Pirate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Rabies is dangerous. Saw terrible videos about it on Youtube.


I saw a drama about it when i was a nipper. 
Terrified the life out of me. 
I've never quite recovered.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is basking and stretching and has no sympathy for me at all.
> Nasty tort.


She is smart and she don`t want to have your flu !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 221396
> 
> 
> rum time [emoji317]


You look like the two legged pirate !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> She is smart and she don`t want to have your flu !


I keep sneezing on her but she doesn't seem to have gone down with it. 
Yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! we are off to our friends/neighbors tonight... i’m going to put on another costume [emoji317]
> 
> off work tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 3x jobs at home, and i only came down to give my brother straw for his costume
> View attachment 221380
> 
> 
> 
> just about to head to get some bud [emoji481][emoji481]
> 
> have a wonderful wibbling weekend you motley crue of awesomely wonderful people [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]



Aw heck. I was hoping this no beer thing was going to be a life change for you.

(Great costume, by the way)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure Oli Kahn wouldn't risk catching this terrible contagious disease.
> But he can come if he makes good coffee.


You never know: Oli Kahn may want to come over as it's nice and warm in Morocco. As for making coffee, well yes, he can make it. And he makes really good coffee. I fo ne have tasted it. It's simply....yummy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I keep sneezing on her but she doesn't seem to have gone down with it.
> Yet.


Poor Tidgy!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. I was hoping this no beer thing was going to be a life change for you.
> 
> (Great costume, by the way)


Hi Yvonne how are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You never know: Oli Kahn may want to come over as it's nice and warm in Morocco. As for making coffee, well yes, he can make it. And he makes really good coffee. I fo ne have tasted it. It's simply....yummy.


In that case, send him over asap. I hope he's quicker than my camel.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In that case, send him over asap. I hope he's quicker than my camel.


I informed him and he's on his way to Morocco. Please be at the airport as he does not speak a word of Arabic and will need your help as well as Wifey's, here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I informed him and he's on his way to Morocco. Please be at the airport as he does not speak a word of Arabic and will need your help as well as Wifey's, here.


Thank you. 
Which airport and when?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A nice English proverb to memorize for all of you lovely non-English people here : 
He who hesitates is toast.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A nice English proverb to memorize for all of you lovely non-English people here :
> He who hesitates is toast.


He who toasts gets sunburn


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> Which airport and when?


Most welcome, Adam.


At Fes Airport. The plane will be landing at 3am tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Most welcome, Adam.
> View attachment 221400
> 
> At Fes Airport. The plane will be landing at 3am tomorrow.


3 am?
No chance. 
He'll have to walk. 
And it's about 50 km.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I keep sneezing on her but she doesn't seem to have gone down with it.
> Yet.


Mens flu is not a torts flu. Luckily ! And Tidgy is a "she". She will get no flu, rather laying eggs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mens flu is not a torts flu. Luckily ! And Tidgy is a "she". She will get no flu, rather laying eggs.



She better not lay any eggs! 
I wouldn't know what to do.
I'd never forgive her!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She better not lay any eggs!
> I wouldn't know what to do.
> I'd never forgive her!


Don`t know what to do ? 
Breed ? Not Tidgy. You !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Don`t know what to do ?
> Breed ? Not Tidgy. You !



I mean 
And even


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I mean
> And even


Pardon ? What do you mean ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ? What do you mean ?


I don't want to breed!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want to breed!


What a pity ! Little Adam hatchlings should be cute !
Talking about non-breeding ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a pity ! Little Adam hatchlings should be cute !
> Talking about non-breeding ?


Never! Never! Never! 
Yeuch to babies.
Bleuch to kids!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never! Never! Never!
> Yeuch to babies.
> Bleuch to kids!



Hooooohooooo, calm down Fury. No babies, no kids. I am on your side.
Watching a film called "A man named Ove". It is really a great movie.
I can recommend it.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Man_Called_Ove


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hooooohooooo, calm down Fury. No babies, no kids. I am on your side.
> Watching a film called "A man named Ove". It is really a great movie.
> I can recommend it.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Man_Called_Ove


I have got a copy of the "Red Turtle", just haven't got round to watching it yet. 
I will jot down this new recommendation.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have got a copy of the "Red Turtle", just haven't got round to watching it yet.
> I will jot down this new recommendation.


Thank you for trusting me with the movies, but when you will not view them you will never know if my "taste" in movies is like yours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for trusting me with the movies, but when you will not view them you will never know if my "taste" in movies is like yours.


I am being forced to watch a terrible series by wifey right now. 
Red Turtle and Esio Trot are next.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am being forced to watch a terrible series by wifey right now.
> Red Turtle and Esio Trot are next.


What series ? Think I don`t know them but I am interested, might say curious.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> Hooooohooooo, calm down Fury. No babies, no kids. I am on your side.
> Watching a film called "A man named Ove". It is really a great movie.
> I can recommend it.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Man_Called_Ove


It sounds like something I would like but I don't like subtitles.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My hamster was called Sandwich.


My daughter's hamster was called Marshmallow.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> I saw lots of signs advertising “Genuine Fake Watches” in Turkey. The Turks are very literal


I've seen labels that say genuine imitation leather.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A sign at a park in Thailand said, "Elephants please stay in your car."


I would imagine an elephant would have trouble getting out of his car.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Interesting.
> And there's always a "but..", isn't there?


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> It sounds like something I would like but I don't like subtitles.


The movie has endet yet. It is a drama, sometimes to laugh, sometimes sad, but great.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> I would imagine an elephant would have trouble getting out of his car.


I would imagine he has trouble to get into the car !


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> My daughter's hamster was called Marshmallow.


When no one eat him I think it is okay....


----------



## Bee62

Hmmm....
Good night roommates. Sleep well in your cold, dark corners.
Hope to see you not tomorrow again.
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What series ? Think I don`t know them but I am interested, might say curious.


A series called "Partners in Crime" based on Agatha Christie's "Tommy and Tuppence" short stories. 
I love Christie, but this is terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> My daughter's hamster was called Marshmallow.


I love toasted marshmallows!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ? What do you mean ?


I think that may translate to - EGADS!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am being forced to watch a terrible series by wifey right now.
> Red Turtle and Esio Trot are next.


Wifey has written her own series?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A series called "Partners in Crime" based on Agatha Christie's "Tommy and Tuppence" short stories.
> I love Christie, but this is terrible.


There's a new "Murder on the Orient Express" movie just being released currently. They've shown promos for it, and Hercule's mustache and 'egg shaped' head don't match with the descriptions in the books. I can't remember the name of the actor who plays Hercule Poirot, but he doesn't fit and makes me not like him without even seeing the movie.
http://variety.com/2017/film/news/murder-on-the-orient-express-trailer-watch-video-1202450356/

This one was on cable several years ago. Far as I'm concerned, this guy matches Agatha's description perfectly:







He basically was bald with a bit of fringe around above his ear.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> There's a new "Murder on the Orient Express" movie just being released currently. They've shown promos for it, and Hercule's mustache and 'egg shaped' head don't match with the descriptions in the books. I can't remember the name of the actor who plays Hercule Poirot, but he doesn't fit and makes me not like him without even seeing the movie.
> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/murder-on-the-orient-express-trailer-watch-video-1202450356/


if it gets decent reviews, I'll go see it. They don't make many movies these days that have plots I like.


----------



## Yvonne G

Adam: I don't have man flu, but I'm almost as sick as you. I got my flu shot this a.m. and my arm tells me it wants to fall off. Hurts like hell. The pharmacist told me to massage it and keep moving it and it won't get so tender. He lied.


----------



## Yvonne G

Big Charlie said:


> if it gets decent reviews, I'll go see it. They don't make many movies these days that have plots I like.



I love Agatha Christie. I have all her books. . . over 80 of them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m here, outside, which is very unheard of in this part of Oregon this time of year. Clear sky’s and low 70°,s with no cold breeze. I’m taking the opportunity to trim/shape a purple azalea/rhododendron that I have as a pre-bonsai. It’s very leggy but it’ll become an beautiful umbrella shape in time.


----------



## Big Charlie

Yvonne G said:


> Adam: I don't have man flu, but I'm almost as sick as you. I got my flu shot this a.m. and my arm tells me it wants to fall off. Hurts like hell. The pharmacist told me to massage it and keep moving it and it won't get so tender. He lied.


Take some Aleve or Motrin. Keep taking it for a day or two. I took it right after I got my flu shot. It still hurt but not as bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I would imagine an elephant would have trouble getting out of his car.


Oh, I don't know. 
They can be quite spry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


>


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm....
> Good night roommates. Sleep well in your cold, dark corners.
> Hope to see you not tomorrow again.
> Good night.


Night night, Sabine! 
Sleep well. 
have done the first three hours of this series , only another 3 to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wifey has written her own series?


No, but i have. 
Sort of.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think that may translate to - EGADS!!!!!


Egad! 
You're right!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> Take some Aleve or Motrin.


Aleve or Motrin? That’s cute as the dickens. Yvonne, buck up and have yourself a whiskey, keep a it until it no-longer pains you. Remember though, you need to get something good like a “premium Pendleton Whisky” otherwise come morning you may hurt worst than the beginning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> There's a new "Murder on the Orient Express" movie just being released currently. They've shown promos for it, and Hercule's mustache and 'egg shaped' head don't match with the descriptions in the books. I can't remember the name of the actor who plays Hercule Poirot, but he doesn't fit and makes me not like him without even seeing the movie.
> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/murder-on-the-orient-express-trailer-watch-video-1202450356/
> 
> This one was on cable several years ago. Far as I'm concerned, this guy matches Agatha's description perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He basically was bald with a bit of fringe around above his ear.


This is the quite wonderful and very nice David Suchet who played Poirot for many, many years and did every single novel and short story. 
I have them all on DVD.
Definitive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> if it gets decent reviews, I'll go see it. They don't make many movies these days that have plots I like.


Murder on the Orient Express is a great story, but it's all down to production and acting. 
The ending is widely known, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Adam: I don't have man flu, but I'm almost as sick as you. I got my flu shot this a.m. and my arm tells me it wants to fall off. Hurts like hell. The pharmacist told me to massage it and keep moving it and it won't get so tender. He lied.


Pharmacists and doctors tend to say this sort of lie. 
I'm sorry about your arm, but it's better than having flu.
(which I haven't got really, just a heavy cold.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I love Agatha Christie. I have all her books. . . over 80 of them.


Me too. 
Some of the early shorts are a bit fragile and some of the later work disappointing, but the body of her work is genius.
Other than Shakespeare and the Bible the best selling author of all time.
For good reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m here, outside, which is very unheard of in this part of Oregon this time of year. Clear sky’s and low 70°,s with no cold breeze. I’m taking the opportunity to trim/shape a purple azalea/rhododendron that I have as a pre-bonsai. It’s very leggy but it’ll become an beautiful umbrella shape in time.


I hope so. 
When i visit don't let me touch it. 
It will die.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aleve or Motrin? That’s cute as the dickens. Yvonne, buck up and have yourself a whiskey, keep a it until it no-longer pains you. Remember though, you need to get something good like a “premium Pendleton Whisky” otherwise come morning you may hurt worst than the beginning.


Nice 40 year single malt will do the trick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is the possibility last bloom for this year. Typically they bloom early spring and a few bloom late fall, this year I got both from this one. Up here, azaleas and rhododendrons are easy keepers so ‘bout everyone has them in their yards. That said, no one has one of these and I’ve only found one in a nursery and that’s the one I’m trimming on. It’s too bad they are toxic to the tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And with the pretty flower fresh in my mind i'm off to bed to feel queasy. 
Night night, Roommates. 
Label on an iron : 
"Do not iron clothes on body." 
I mean, golly!


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 221407
> 
> This is the possibility last bloom for this year. Typically they bloom early spring and a few bloom late fall, this year I got both from this one. Up here, azaleas and rhododendrons are easy keepers so ‘bout everyone has them in their yards. That said, no one has one of these and I’ve only found one in a nursery and that’s the one I’m trimming on. It’s too bad they are toxic to the tortoises.


I have several azalea bushes. They usually only bloom in the spring. I got an almost red one this year. Some of the older ones are very leggy. I don't know how to get them to fill out again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Big Charlie said:


> Some of the older ones are very leggy. I don't know how to get them to fill out again.


If it won’t hurt your feelings too much, trim them back to the best live wood they show. This typically will rob you of blooms the following year because they bloom from the prior years growth, sometimes they won’t bloom for two years or only light the second year, but don’t panic, they’ll come back. Fertilize like normal, no extra to help them along because that can cause other problems for you and you just want bushier azaleas. Then just be in the now with your azaleas and appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> Some of the early shorts are a bit fragile and some of the later work disappointing, but the body of her work is genius.
> Other than Shakespeare and the Bible the best selling author of all time.
> For good reason.


I also have many Edgar Rice Burroughs' books, but after reading several I quit buying them because they were all the same story: girl gets into trouble, hero goes through hell and high water to rescue her. Very boring after a while.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> There's a new "Murder on the Orient Express" movie just being released currently. They've shown promos for it, and Hercule's mustache and 'egg shaped' head don't match with the descriptions in the books. I can't remember the name of the actor who plays Hercule Poirot, but he doesn't fit and makes me not like him without even seeing the movie.
> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/murder-on-the-orient-express-trailer-watch-video-1202450356/
> 
> This one was on cable several years ago. Far as I'm concerned, this guy matches Agatha's description perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He basically was bald with a bit of fringe around above his ear.



YES!!!! That's David Suchet!!!!! He will ALWAYS be the ONLY Hercule Poirot!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pharmacists and doctors tend to say this sort of lie.
> I'm sorry about your arm, but it's better than having flu.
> (which I haven't got really, just a heavy cold.)


Ehm be careful what you say about Pharmacists telling lies!!![emoji5]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!! That's David Suchet!!!!! He will ALWAYS be the ONLY Hercule Poirot!!!!!!


The new film has Kenneth Brannagh as Poirot. He's a pretty famous, and very good, British actor. He is particularly known for Shakespeare, but has played varied roles including Professor Lockhart in Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets. He directs a lot these days.

I have hopes for the film and might go to see it next week. I agree the David Suchet is ingrained in all of us, but I am prepared to give this a chance.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am heading up to London again this morning. We are going to The Postal Museum and taking a ride on "Mail Rail", the underground railway constructed specially for the postal service in Central London.

After lunch we are going to watch Arsenal v Swansea. As my Mum is from Swansea and my son supports Arsenal this is one match which I'll just enjoy watching and won't take sides


----------



## JoesMum

This is my sister’s new pup. She picked him up yesterday. Frustratingly, I don’t know his name yet!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> This is my sister’s new pup. She picked him up yesterday. Frustratingly, I don’t know his name yet!
> View attachment 221423



Named Denis after a former UK politician, Denis Healey, who was famous for his big black eyebrows


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Adam: I don't have man flu, but I'm almost as sick as you. I got my flu shot this a.m. and my arm tells me it wants to fall off. Hurts like hell. The pharmacist told me to massage it and keep moving it and it won't get so tender. He lied.


I am sorry to hear this. I hope your hurting arm will get better soon.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Aleve or Motrin? That’s cute as the dickens. Yvonne, buck up and have yourself a whiskey, keep a it until it no-longer pains you. Remember though, you need to get something good like a “premium Pendleton Whisky” otherwise come morning you may hurt worst than the beginning.


That is a pretty common men advice ...... Hahahha


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This is my sister’s new pup. She picked him up yesterday. Frustratingly, I don’t know his name yet!
> View attachment 221423


I think of the name "Blacky" when I saw the pic.
He looks so shy into the camera. Is he a boy or a girl ???


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I also have many Edgar Rice Burroughs' books, but after reading several I quit buying them because they were all the same story: girl gets into trouble, hero goes through hell and high water to rescue her. Very boring after a while.


It sounds like: When you know the story of one book you know all of them....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I think of the name "Blacky" when I saw the pic.
> He looks so shy into the camera. Is he a boy or a girl ???



He is a boy. And he is still very young and quite nervous right now


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> He is a boy. And he is still very young and quite nervous right now


Ah, a real puppy and still growing, learning and doing a lot of nonsens.  Cute ! Do you know how old he is ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I also have many Edgar Rice Burroughs' books, but after reading several I quit buying them because they were all the same story: girl gets into trouble, hero goes through hell and high water to rescue her. Very boring after a while.


I agree. 
Kipling said that Burroughs used to play a game and see how badly he could write a book and get away with it. 
I think he succeeded pretty well. 
As a child i read several of the Tarzans and some of the sci-fi stuff, but wasn't greatly impressed. My dad loved it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ehm be careful what you say about Pharmacists telling lies!!![emoji5]



Ooops! 
Sorry, but, "This won't hurt a bit" is often said and often untrue, especially if you're a big baby like me.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Ah, a real puppy and still growing, learning and doing a lot of nonsens.  Cute ! Do you know how old he is ?



Less than a year. Not sure exactly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am heading up to London again this morning. We are going to The Postal Museum and taking a ride on "Mail Rail", the underground railway constructed specially for the postal service in Central London.
> 
> After lunch we are going to watch Arsenal v Swansea. As my Mum is from Swansea and my son supports Arsenal this is one match which I'll just enjoy watching and won't take sides


Good afternoon, Linda.
Sounds another fun day. 
I'll be cheering on the Swans for that one, but Leeds played last night and lost again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Named Denis after a former UK politician, Denis Healey, who was famous for his big black eyebrows
> View attachment 221424


Ha de ha! 
I like it, good name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It sounds like: When you know the story of one book you know all of them....


Pretty much so.
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretty much so.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.


Good afternoon Adam. How are you today ? I hope better. 
In Germany we say a cold that is treated with meds stays 7 days and a cold that is not treated with anything stays a week.
Now you can count how long you have to suffer from today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think i am a little better today, but still plan on moaning for a good few days yet. 
Man flu lasts more than seven days, I expect. 
How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think i am a little better today, but still plan on moaning for a good few days yet.
> Man flu lasts more than seven days, I expect.
> How are you?


I am fine, although the weather annoys me much ! It is windy and cold, dark and it rains sometimes. That`ll be the weather for the next 4 months in Germany. Except we are getting some snow in January but this is not sure.
Mud and cold and dark all around ! I hate it, but nevertheless I am fine as usual !
Talking to you and all my other friends here at TFO makes the day brighter and lovlier.


----------



## Bee62

Hmmmmmmmm..... no answer..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am fine, although the weather annoys me much ! It is windy and cold, dark and it rains sometimes. That`ll be the weather for the next 4 months in Germany. Except we are getting some snow in January but this is not sure.
> Mud and cold and dark all around ! I hate it, but nevertheless I am fine as usual !
> Talking to you and all my other friends here at TFO makes the day brighter and lovlier.


.
For me too!
And the good thing is both my students so far today have cancelled.
Still might have one this evening, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm..... no answer..........


Oh, yes there is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On the fossil forum for sale section : 
http://www.thefossilforum.com/index.php?/topic/78967-oligocene-white-river-13”-tortoise-fossil/


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the fossil forum for sale section :
> http://www.thefossilforum.com/index.php?/topic/78967-oligocene-white-river-13”-tortoise-fossil/



Won’t show me because I’m not signed in.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes there is!


 Late...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes there is!


----------



## Big Charlie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If it won’t hurt your feelings too much, trim them back to the best live wood they show. This typically will rob you of blooms the following year because they bloom from the prior years growth, sometimes they won’t bloom for two years or only light the second year, but don’t panic, they’ll come back. Fertilize like normal, no extra to help them along because that can cause other problems for you and you just want bushier azaleas. Then just be in the now with your azaleas and appreciate them for what they are.


I trimmed one of them back quite a bit last year. Maybe it wasn't enough, or maybe it will come back good this year. I've cut hydrangeas down to the ground after they looked dead and they come back.


----------



## Big Charlie

JSWallace said:


> Ehm be careful what you say about Pharmacists telling lies!!![emoji5]


My father was a pharmacist.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

First we went to The Postal Museum - really interesting and covered the history of the Post in the UK since Henry VIII, him with the six wives, set up a system to get royal announcements round the country. 

And we took a ride on Mail Rail - the underground line started in 1914 to take post across London. It’s a little cramped, but then it was designed for mail sacks not humans! It hasn’t been used for mail since 2003. 



We called into a restaurant near the Arsenal stadium for lunch and ended up star spotting (it is a rather trendy area these days). 

Newsreader Dermot Murnaghan will mean nothing outside the UK. He and his son were clearly going to the match too. And then A-list Hollywood actress Keira Knightley came in with her husband and toddler! [emoji33]

The football was considerably more boring than a 2-1 win for Arsenal would suggest; not a good game. 



And now we are heading home on the train with another tv personality that the non-Brits won’t have heard of, Ian Hislop. He lives near us somewhere and we see him on the train pretty regularly. 

It’s been a good day except my back is playing up. Hopefully I can take painkillers and sleep that off.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. How are you today ? I hope better.
> In Germany we say a cold that is treated with meds stays 7 days and a cold that is not treated with anything stays a week.
> Now you can count how long you have to suffer from today.


They say the same thing in the US.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 3 am?
> No chance.
> He'll have to walk.
> And it's about 50 km.


Hi Adam.

You made Oli walk all that distance. Why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Won’t show me because I’m not signed in.


Oh, that's a shame. 









A tortoise fossil from the Oligocene of Wyoming. 
$500 ono.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, that's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tortoise fossil from the Oligocene of Wyoming.
> $500 ono.



Wow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> First we went to The Postal Museum - really interesting and covered the history of the Post in the UK since Henry VIII, him with the six wives, set up a system to get royal announcements round the country.
> 
> And we took a ride on Mail Rail - the underground line started in 1914 to take post across London. It’s a little cramped, but then it was designed for mail sacks not humans! It hasn’t been used for mail since 2003.
> View attachment 221445
> 
> 
> We called into a restaurant near the Arsenal stadium for lunch and ended up star spotting (it is a rather trendy area these days).
> 
> Newsreader Dermot Murnaghan will mean nothing outside the UK. He and his son were clearly going to the match too. And then A-list Hollywood actress Keira Knightley came in with her husband and toddler! [emoji33]
> 
> The football was considerably more boring than a 2-1 win for Arsenal would suggest; not a good game.
> View attachment 221446
> 
> 
> And now we are heading home on the train with another tv personality that the non-Brits won’t have heard of, Ian Hislop. He lives near us somewhere and we see him on the train pretty regularly.
> 
> It’s been a good day except my back is playing up. Hopefully I can take painkillers and sleep that off.


Hope the back recovers quickly.
The post train is very interesting, I haven't done that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> You made Oli walk all that distance. Why?


Good evening, Gillian. 
is he still walking?
He's not here yet, nor Oli Khan. 
I'm not going to the airport at that time of night.
It rather defeats the object of comforting me when i have this serious malady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, that's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tortoise fossil from the Oligocene of Wyoming.
> $500 ono.


About 33.5 million years old.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's a lazy, rainy day.
It's also our 19th year anniversary.
This is Suki trying to eat a porterhouse bone that is 1/3rd her size.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly and I were married on a leap year. February 29th.
So we celebrate our first date instead 10/27/98


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a lazy, rainy day.
> It's also our 19th year anniversary.
> This is Suki trying to eat a porterhouse bone that is 1/3rd her size.


Good afternoon, Ed. 
Happy anniversary. 
But no picture showing, I'm afraid.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a lazy, rainy day.
> It's also our 19th year anniversary.
> This is Suki trying to eat a porterhouse bone that is 1/3rd her size.



Happy anniversary Ed and Kelly!

And that photo shows for me. It’s a huge bone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the fossil forum for sale section :
> http://www.thefossilforum.com/index.php?/topic/78967-oligocene-white-river-13”-tortoise-fossil/



That's a snobby forum. Won't allow non-members to view.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a lazy, rainy day.
> It's also our 19th year anniversary.
> This is Suki trying to eat a porterhouse bone that is 1/3rd her size.


Ah, can see it now! 
That should keep Suki busy for a bit. 
And do I recognize that motorcycle?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a lazy, rainy day.
> It's also our 19th year anniversary.
> This is Suki trying to eat a porterhouse bone that is 1/3rd her size.


Hello Ed. You need a bigger dog or smaller steaks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's a snobby forum. Won't allow non-members to view.


I didn't realize. 
As it's supposed to be a site to extend scientific knowledge and understanding that's not particularly helpful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Looking at my graptolites today
Here is _Dictyonema flabelliforme _from Norway. 




These dendroid graptolites formed colonies like this :




They are now long extinct but were once quite important in ocean communities. These are about 480 million years old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mr Adam got rid of his teacup and the two of them stood up and embraced warmly in the middle of the room.







"It's all due to Alfie," Mrs wifey said, slightly breathless.
"Good old Alfie," Mr Adam said. "We'll keep him for ever."
The next afternoon, Mr Adam took all his other tortoises back to the pet-shops and said they could have them for nothing. Then he cleaned up his living-room, leaving not a leaf of cabbage nor lettuce nor a trace of tortoise. 


Page 53


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mr Adam got rid of his teacup and the two of them stood up and embraced warmly in the middle of the room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 221455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's all due to Alfie," Mrs wifey said, slightly breathless.
> "Good old Alfie," Mr Adam said. "We'll keep him for ever."
> The next afternoon, Mr Adam took all his other tortoises back to the pet-shops and said they could have them for nothing. Then he cleaned up his living-room, leaving not a leaf of cabbage nor lettuce nor a trace of tortoise.
> 
> 
> Page 53


Waldo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Waldo!


Should be in capitals, but I'll give you the points this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Tetragraptus serra, _also from Oslo area, 475 million years old. 
Some of the big anchored graptoloids evolved into planktonic forms with first 8 stipes then four, two and finally one. 
Here is a four stiped form, though it often looks like there are only two or three, as they break off easily or are hidden in the matrix.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be in capitals, but I'll give you the points this time.


I'm too polite to shout!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates 
The clocks change here tonight, so i'm having an early night and getting an extra hour in bed 
Hopefully feel better in the morning 
Sleep well all, take care


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates
> The clocks change here tonight, so i'm having an early night and getting an extra hour in bed
> Hopefully feel better in the morning
> Sleep well all, take care


Good night! We have another week before we change our clocks.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This is my sister’s new pup. She picked him up yesterday. Frustratingly, I don’t know his name yet!
> View attachment 221423



Oh, so ADORABLE!!!![emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a lazy, rainy day.
> It's also our 19th year anniversary.
> This is Suki trying to eat a porterhouse bone that is 1/3rd her size.



So CUTE!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

We woke at our usual time this morning - an hour early because the clocks changed here. 

Luckily we went to bed early last night because we were both tired and I ached. My back is much improved this morning. 

I have to take JoesDad to the airport this afternoon. He is back in Palma next week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We woke at our usual time this morning - an hour early because the clocks changed here.
> 
> Luckily we went to bed early last night because we were both tired and I ached. My back is much improved this morning.
> 
> I have to take JoesDad to the airport this afternoon. He is back in Palma next week.


Good morning, Linda. 
I enjoyed my extra hours sleep. 
My cold is much improved, too.
Lesson in 12 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished first lesson, another in 45 minutes.
I now have a terrible headache.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished first lesson, another in 45 minutes.
> I now have a terrible headache.


 Not nice


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> I enjoyed my extra hours sleep.
> My cold is much improved, too.
> Lesson in 12 minutes.


The clock here has been changed too and I was glad to sleep an hour more. I think I have the sleeping sickness...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished first lesson, another in 45 minutes.
> I now have a terrible headache.


Good afternoon Adam. Sorry to hear that you are still sick with cold and headache.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The clock here has been changed too and I was glad to sleep an hour more. I think I have the sleeping sickness...


Aaaahhhh!!!
You let the bugs bite.


----------



## JoesMum

Time to taxi JoesDad to Gatwick Airport as he flies back to Palma this evening. Not see you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Sorry to hear that you are still sick with cold and headache.


Tis horrible.
Just finished my second lesson of the day with a third in 40 minutes time. 
Good afternoon, ccl Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time to taxi JoesDad to Gatwick Airport as he flies back to Palma this evening. Not see you later


Drive safely.
Not see you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A few weeks later,..................................



Page 54


----------



## JoesMum

I am back! Time for some tea and then maybe some soup


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Happy anniversary Ed and Kelly!
> 
> And that photo shows for me. It’s a huge bone!


24 oz. Steak
32 ounce dog.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Ed.
> Happy anniversary.
> But no picture showing, I'm afraid.


Thank you


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> is he still walking?
> He's not here yet, nor Oli Khan.
> I'm not going to the airport at that time of night.
> It rather defeats the object of comforting me when i have this serious malady.


Good evening Adam. 

Has he arrived yet? He called me saying he got there.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am back. JoesDad’s flight is on time which is good 

I have a huge chocolate craving and no chocolate. I may have to pop out to rectify this


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a lazy, rainy day.
> It's also our 19th year anniversary.
> This is Suki trying to eat a porterhouse bone that is 1/3rd her size.


Dear Ed,

Wishing you an VERY..........................................





and many more to come.​Love,
Gillian and the *TWO* Olis!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Has he arrived yet? He called me saying he got there.


Good evening, Gillian. 
I currently have all the doors and windows barred. 
I'll have to go out and check after I've had my coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am back. JoesDad’s flight is on time which is good
> 
> I have a huge chocolate craving and no chocolate. I may have to pop out to rectify this


I have jelly babies for Nov 23rd. 
But no sweeties for me before then.
Enjoy!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> I currently have all the doors and windows barred.
> I'll have to go out and check after I've had my coffee.


Oh no Adam, do not drink coffee, please. Told you that Oli Kahn makes really tasty and good coffee that you will simply love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no Adam, do not drink coffee, please. Told you that Oli Kahn makes really tasty and good coffee that you will simply love.


Too late. 
Better go out and look for them then.
I'm assuming little Oli the Tort is with him?


----------



## JoesMum

The new David Attenborough series, Blue Planet 2, is on. 

Back in an hour


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The new David Attenborough series, Blue Planet 2, is on.
> 
> Back in an hour


Should be terrific. 
I must get hold of a copy asap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another planktonic graptolite from Norway, 475 million years old. This one is _Phyllograptus angustifolius. 

_


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another planktonic graptolite from Norway, 475 million years old. This one is _Phyllograptus angustifolius.
> View attachment 221576
> _



Your fossils are really interesting. I like them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Your fossils are really interesting. I like them


Thank you. 
A tiny animal lived in each of those spikes around the edge of the 'petal'.
The total 'petal' length is 15 mm.


----------



## JoesMum

Blue Planet 2 definitely worth watching. Stunning photography. Highlights for me: Bottle nose dolphins & false killer whales in NZ, a sea cucumber feeding, and baby walruses...


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The new David Attenborough series, Blue Planet 2, is on.
> 
> Back in an hour


Good evening Linda. What was the theme today ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Linda. What was the theme today ?



Today’s theme “One Ocean” - it had quite a hard conservation message


Next week “The Deep”


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Today’s theme “One Ocean” - it had quite a hard conservation message
> 
> 
> Next week “The Deep”


Unfortunately I can`t view it.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Unfortunately I can`t view it.



Can you read the programme synopsis?


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Can you read the programme synopsis?


I can read it and I can read the news or sports etc. But I can watch the report "One Ocean"
it says:
BBC iplayer only works in the UK


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I can read it and I can read the news or sports etc. But I can watch the report "One Ocean"
> it says:
> BBC iplayer only works in the UK


Hopefully that’s fixed with the youtube videos above


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


>


Thank you. The little clips work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Blue Planet 2 definitely worth watching. Stunning photography. Highlights for me: Bottle nose dolphins & false killer whales in NZ, a sea cucumber feeding, and baby walruses...


I am very interested in the sea cucumbers particularly. 
Sounds great.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am very interested in the sea cucumbers particularly.
> Sounds great.



This link may work https://twitter.com/essentiallylily/status/924756910129270785

Best I could find


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This link may work https://twitter.com/essentiallylily/status/924756910129270785


Yup. 
Brilliant!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Ed,
> 
> Wishing you an VERY..........................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 221553
> 
> 
> and many more to come.​Love,
> Gillian and the *TWO* Olis!


Thanks Gillian
We love you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty nights, Roommates. 
i'm off to count the feathers in my pillows.
Take care.
Speak soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m awake too early again!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m awake too early again!


It's after midnight here. I'm ready for bed.


----------



## JoesMum

Big Charlie said:


> It's after midnight here. I'm ready for bed.



Sleep well


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> I can read it and I can read the news or sports etc. But I can watch the report "One Ocean"
> it says:
> BBC iplayer only works in the UK





VPN ??


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all!!! well saturday was a complete write off!! friday was fun though , got my homers done yesterday. bitter sweet today, woke at 0300, not 0400 as forgot to change the clock!! got a text message... dad is back in hospital , the chap sleeping ruff outside the train station is using the sleeping bag i gave him , i feel proud as it’s taking a dip these last nights. 

hope everyone had a great weekend, let’s put on the warfaces and destroy monday!!! [emoji1363][emoji1363]


----------



## johnandjade

oh, and a rather nice view when i left home


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!!! well saturday was a complete write off!! friday was fun though , got my homers done yesterday. bitter sweet today, woke at 0300, not 0400 as forgot to change the clock!! got a text message... dad is back in hospital , the chap sleeping ruff outside the train station is using the sleeping bag i gave him , i feel proud as it’s taking a dip these last nights.
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend, let’s put on the warfaces and destroy monday!!! [emoji1363][emoji1363]



Sorry to hear about your Dad, John. I hope he recovers quickly. 

As for Friday night, make that a one-off. Back to moderation for the rest of this month. You don’t want to undo all the good you did last month!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m awake too early again!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Quiet day today for a change?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> It's after midnight here. I'm ready for bed.


Night night! 
And good morning, when you resurface.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!!! well saturday was a complete write off!! friday was fun though , got my homers done yesterday. bitter sweet today, woke at 0300, not 0400 as forgot to change the clock!! got a text message... dad is back in hospital , the chap sleeping ruff outside the train station is using the sleeping bag i gave him , i feel proud as it’s taking a dip these last nights.
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend, let’s put on the warfaces and destroy monday!!! [emoji1363][emoji1363]


Good afternoon, John. 
Sorry to hear about your dad, we all send our love. 
But happy to learn the train-station man is keeping warm thanks to you.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> VPN ??


What ? Pardon ?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all!!! well saturday was a complete write off!! friday was fun though , got my homers done yesterday. bitter sweet today, woke at 0300, not 0400 as forgot to change the clock!! got a text message... dad is back in hospital , the chap sleeping ruff outside the train station is using the sleeping bag i gave him , i feel proud as it’s taking a dip these last nights.
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend, let’s put on the warfaces and destroy monday!!! [emoji1363][emoji1363]


Poor you that you forgot to change the clock.
Why is your dad back in hospital ? I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> oh, and a rather nice view when i left home
> View attachment 221595


What a beautiful sky. God was drawing with many colors it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a beautiful sky. God was drawing with many colors it seems.


Good afternoon, ccl Bee. 
Bleuch! 
My cold has reached the "everything sounds as if I'm swimming underwater" stage.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee.
> Bleuch!
> My cold has reached the "everything sounds as if I'm swimming underwater" stage.


Good afternoon Adam.
Hopefully you don`t have to swim under water ... the "water" of your running nose ....
After a stormy weekend here it is colder again and rainy, cloudy... Bleuch... Best weather to get a cold.
I am now on the way to my animals and to get some food in town. Have to work this day until wednesday, so I can`t be so often online. Unfortunately !!!!
I wish you a speedy recovery from your cold. Wednesday you should feel better.  In the meanwhile I will pop in sometimes to look after you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Happy Pre-Halloween to the great people of the CDR !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What ? Pardon ?



VPN is a way of pretending you are not using the IP address that you actually are. Used for not strictly legal downloads and other dodgy dealings... and by people who don’t want to be traced for whatever reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Hopefully you don`t have to swim under water ... the "water" of your running nose ....
> After a stormy weekend here it is colder again and rainy, cloudy... Bleuch... Best weather to get a cold.
> I am now on the way to my animals and to get some food in town. Have to work this day until wednesday, so I can`t be so often online. Unfortunately !!!!
> I wish you a speedy recovery from your cold. Wednesday you should feel better.  In the meanwhile I will pop in sometimes to look after you


Thanks very much, i am beginning to get fed up of being miserable. 
Love to your animals, don't forget to buy cheese and hope the work goes well. 
Speak very soon, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Happy Pre-Halloween to the great people of the CDR !


And Happy All Hallows Eve Eve to you as well, Grandpa! 
I have a horrible surprise lined up for you tomorrow evening!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> VPN is a way of pretending you are not using the IP address that you actually are. Used for not strictly legal downloads and other dodgy dealings... and by people who don’t want to be traced for whatever reason


There's a free one developed by the US government called Tor. I don't think you can select the country it goes through so you would probably have to keep trying until it worked. We used it awhile to get a program that was blocked in the US because they wanted Americans to watch their American version. In our case it was pretty easy to get it to work. It just had to go through any other country as long as it wasn't the US.


----------



## Big Charlie

johnandjade said:


> oh, and a rather nice view when i left home
> View attachment 221595


Gorgeous! I'm sorry to hear about your dad. Is it related to what he was hospitalized for before?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> There's a free one developed by the US government called Tor. I don't think you can select the country it goes through so you would probably have to keep trying until it worked. We used it awhile to get a program that was blocked in the US because they wanted Americans to watch their American version. In our case it was pretty easy to get it to work. It just had to go through any other country as long as it wasn't the US.


Good morning! 
We can get pretty much anything here. 
In lots of languages.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty nights, Roommates.
> i'm off to count the feathers in my pillows.
> Take care.
> Speak soon.


Good evening Adam. 

Hope you had a good night's sleep. 

Did Oli get there yet? Hope he did.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late.
> Better go out and look for them then.
> I'm assuming little Oli the Tort is with him?


Sorry about that. Oli the LEGEND will make you some coffee when he gets there. 

Yes, Oli the tort decided to go with Oli the Legend. Know why? 'Cos he wants to see his girlfriend and, it's warmer in Fes. Here, temperature has dropped without prior notice to only 18 degrees C already.  They've decided to leave me alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Gillian.
Oli Kahn has been making me coffee all day and Oli the tort is under the bed in quarantine for the next six months. 
At least. 
He seems happy enough and especially like wifey. 
Won't you get lonely without him?
Temperatures finally beginning to drop here, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just finished watching, "The Red Turtle", a beautiful animation as recommended by Sabine. 
@Bee62 
Wonderful. 
Rather melancholy and a bit too long, perhaps, but moving, beautiful and the animation and backgrounds are terrific. 
Highly recommended.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

................Mrs wifey became Mr Adam's Mrs wifey and the two of them lived very happily ever after. 



Page 55


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Oli Kahn has been making me coffee all day and Oli the tort is under the bed in quarantine for the next six months.
> At least.
> He seems happy enough and especially like wifey.
> Won't you get lonely without him?
> Temperatures finally beginning to drop here, too.


So they finally made it? What a pair those two Olis are!  They do drive me nuts at times but I love them both all the same.  "Funny" is it not? 

Have you tasted the LEGEND's coffee yet? If so, I hope you like it. Has Oli the tort decided to hibernate already?  Pleased to hear he likes Wifey, but what of his girlfriend?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well


Good evening Linda, hope you are all well back there.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda, hope you are all well back there.



I’m COLD! I have just switched the gas fire on. It’s down to 5C already. Hibernation weather!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I’m COLD! I have just switched the gas fire on. It’s down to 5C already. Hibernation weather!


Wow! That cold? It's rather cold here as well, and it rained this morning....brrrrrrrrrrrr Winter is back and not at all welcome.  I put on my gas heater already. True: hibernation weather, as you put it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> So they finally made it? What a pair those two Olis are!  They do drive me nuts at times but I love them both all the same.  "Funny" is it not?
> 
> Have you tasted the LEGEND's coffee yet? If so, I hope you like it. Has Oli the tort decided to hibernate already?  Pleased to hear he likes Wifey, but what of his girlfriend?


Oli Khan's coffee is indeed excellent. 
Oli the Tort won't meet Tidgy until after his quarantine has ended. 
He doesn't seem to want to hibernate but seems keen on getting out from under the bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’m COLD! I have just switched the gas fire on. It’s down to 5C already. Hibernation weather!


Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Far, far too cold for me.
That's the absolute minimum we get there and then very rarely.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just finished watching, "The Red Turtle", a beautiful animation as recommended by Sabine.
> @Bee62
> Wonderful.
> Rather melancholy and a bit too long, perhaps, but moving, beautiful and the animation and backgrounds are terrific.
> Highly recommended.


I am glad that the "Red turtle" pleased you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 221644
> 
> View attachment 221645
> 
> View attachment 221646
> 
> 
> 
> ................Mrs wifey became Mr Adam's Mrs wifey and the two of them lived very happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> Page 55


.... and what happend to Alfie ????


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m COLD! I have just switched the gas fire on. It’s down to 5C already. Hibernation weather!


Here too. 7C now.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Here too. 7C now.



It’s 3C now [emoji300]️


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It’s 3C now [emoji300]️


Really cold for November. 
This was a terrible year when I think of the weather.
The spring was cold and rainy and temps had been low for a long time. The summer was cold and rainy too with a few really hot days. And the autumn was so rainy that the soil in my garden is like a swamp, and now it is rainy and cold again. What a pity !


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> It’s 3C now [emoji300]️


Wow, that's cold! It's in the 60s F here, which is a lot colder than it has been. Yesterday it got up to 90F. Charlie is out grazing. I hope he decides to spend the night in his warm night box. The last few nights he has slept outdoors.


----------



## Big Charlie

Bee62 said:


> .... and what happend to Alfie ????


I think he was given to a pet store! The new Alfie is really Tidgy.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 221644
> 
> View attachment 221645
> 
> View attachment 221646
> 
> 
> 
> ................Mrs wifey became Mr Adam's Mrs wifey and the two of them lived very happily ever after.
> 
> 
> 
> Page 55


I'm sad to see it end, but I love the photo of the happy couple. Did you get married in Paris? We had our honeymoon there. What is the meaning of the photo in the lower right corner, and the significance of the stone wall?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... and what happend to Alfie ????


Two more pages to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I'm sad to see it end, but I love the photo of the happy couple. Did you get married in Paris? We had our honeymoon there. What is the meaning of the photo in the lower right corner, and the significance of the stone wall?


Still two or possibly three pages to go. 
We honeymooned in Paris, too. but got married in the Roman Baths in Bath, Somerset.
The stone wall is just to fill space and the rubbish cart is because it appears on that page in the book which is supposed to be set on the street outside the church. So I mixed things up a bit, just for fun.


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still two or possibly three pages to go.
> We honeymooned in Paris, too. but got married in the Roman Baths in Bath, Somerset.
> The stone wall is just to fill space and the rubbish cart is because it appears on that page in the book which is supposed to be set on the street outside the church. So I mixed things up a bit, just for fun.


I really need to get a copy of the book. It's funny they would have a picture of a rubbish cart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And just watched the film version of Esio Trot. 
Hmmmm.
They changed a lot, but I really enjoyed it. 
Charming. 
Still terribly tortoise husbandry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> I really need to get a copy of the book. It's funny they would have a picture of a rubbish cart.


There's a topless calendar at one point. 
Goodness. 
The copy I've been using has fallen to bits, so i bought a replacement in Spain. 
I expect they're fairly cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> VPN is a way of pretending you are not using the IP address that you actually are. Used for not strictly legal downloads and other dodgy dealings... and by people who don’t want to be traced for whatever reason


Ah thank you, but I don`t know how I can install something like this on my computer.


----------



## Bee62

For my lovely roommates on CDR

Esio trot Audio book


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For my lovely roommates on CDR
> 
> Esio trot Audio book


Nicely done! 
But not as good as my version, of course.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nicely done!
> But not as good as my version, of course.


Of course not !
Good evening, or shall I say good night Adam.
I saw on youtube that the whole movie about Esio Trot there is to see


----------



## Bee62

Obviously good night....  because of no answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Of course not !
> Good evening, or shall I say good night Adam.
> I saw on youtube that the whole movie about Esio Trot there is to see


It's worth watching.
But not as good as mine, of course. 
Night night, Sabine, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Obviously good night....  because of no answer.


Sorry, was having trouble with the back end of a trilobite.


----------



## Bee62

If you don`t want to talk . Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If you don`t want to talk . Good night.


No, I'm okay to chat if you like. 
Trouble sorted, i'm here now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
Missed again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
Tomorrow is Halloween! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I really can’t be doing with this Halloween nonsense. It’s not a festival that ever featured when I was young and it’s just become an excuse for shops to sell a load of tat. 

I reserve the right to ignore it completely.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! back to being a gym rat and avoiding the devils nectar! it’s dad’s other leg now [emoji85] same infection again, will be visiting tonight


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! back to being a gym rat and avoiding the devils nectar! it’s dad’s other leg now [emoji85] same infection again, will be visiting tonight



Your poor Dad  Wish him well from the CDR. 

Pleased to hear about the gym


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I really can’t be doing with this Halloween nonsense. It’s not a festival that ever featured when I was young and it’s just become an excuse for shops to sell a load of tat.
> 
> I reserve the right to ignore it completely.


I expect I'll have some fun with it this evening. 
But I won't be buying anything, nobody much does it here.
We did apple bobbing and pumpkins when I was a boy, but not the irritating trick or treat stuff, mostly, though I did that one time as a teenager, it was still fairly unusual in our area then.
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! back to being a gym rat and avoiding the devils nectar! it’s dad’s other leg now [emoji85] same infection again, will be visiting tonight


Good afternoon, John, good luck with that and love to your dad.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect I'll have some fun with it this evening.
> But I won't be buying anything, nobody much does it here.
> We did apple bobbing and pumpkins when I was a boy, but not the irritating trick or treat stuff, mostly, though I did that one time as a teenager, it was still fairly unusual in our area then.
> Good afternoon, Linda.



It was “Mischief Night” in Yorkshire, not Halloween. 

Mischief Night is November 4th - the night before Guy Fawkes night - when tricks are played on other people in honour of local lad Guy Fawkes (he was from York) getting up to no good down in London. 

Sort of trick without the treat! I remember waking up one morning to find someone hard carefully sellotaped all the gates closed on our street and having to get scissors out to be able to go to school


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I really can’t be doing with this Halloween nonsense. It’s not a festival that ever featured when I was young and it’s just become an excuse for shops to sell a load of tat.
> 
> I reserve the right to ignore it completely.


Good morning Linda. I totally agree with you. I ignore Halloween too.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! back to being a gym rat and avoiding the devils nectar! it’s dad’s other leg now [emoji85] same infection again, will be visiting tonight


Best wishes for your father from me. I hope his health problems can be well treated in the hospital that he soon recovers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It was “Mischief Night” in Yorkshire, not Halloween.
> 
> Mischief Night is November 4th - the night before Guy Fawkes night - when tricks are played on other people in honour of local lad Guy Fawkes (he was from York) getting up to no good down in London.
> 
> Sort of trick without the treat! I remember waking up one morning to find someone hard carefully sellotaped all the gates closed on our street and having to get scissors out to be able to go to school


The Muslims have a similar event called Ashura in which the children are given musical instruments, make a lot of noise and roam the streets throwing eggs flour and water balloons, or these days, burning paper and fireworks. 
We stay indoors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Best wishes for your father from me. I hope his health problems can be well treated in the hospital that he soon recovers.


Good afternoon, ccl Bee.
You won't be turning into a bat and flying about with me tonight then?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee.
> You won't be turning into a bat and flying about with me tonight then?


Good afternoon Adam. Sorry that we missed each other last night.
Yes we can .... !! I will be "on" tonight, hopefully.
Flying together as bats will be funny.


----------



## Yvonne G

Most of the children who live around me here get 'trucked' into town to do their trick or treating and mischief making in town. I've kept my gate closed lo these many years I've lived here and, thankfully, there have been no tricksters messing up the outside of my property. This is not a holiday I'm fond of. Well, bah, humbug, I guess there really isn't a holiday I'm fond of. I'm just a grouchy old crone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Sorry that we missed each other last night.
> Yes we can .... !! I will be "on" tonight, hopefully.
> Flying together as bats will be funny.


I seem to remember last time we tried it I crashed into the wall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Most of the children who live around me here get 'trucked' into town to do their trick or treating and mischief making in town. I've kept my gate closed lo these many years I've lived here and, thankfully, there have been no tricksters messing up the outside of my property. This is not a holiday I'm fond of. Well, bah, humbug, I guess there really isn't a holiday I'm fond of. I'm just a grouchy old crone.


Good morning, Yvonne, I think you quite enjoyed our Cold Dark Room Christmas stuff last year.
It will soon be time to start that again, and I would be very grateful for your help in setting up some group PMs again in a while.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy to help, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Happy to help, Adam.


Thank you. 
Much appreciated, Yvonne.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## johnandjade

winter blues are trying to get me  the rush hr comute on the train to survive now the i’m going for a sunbed


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> winter blues are trying to get me  the rush hr comute on the train to survive now the i’m going for a sunbed



Shorter days and darker evenings after the clocks change don’t help. 

The UVB from the sunbed should help. Have you thought of getting a full-spectrum lamp for home? They’re sometimes called SAD lamps. My daughter uses one and swears by it.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oli Khan's coffee is indeed excellent.
> Oli the Tort won't meet Tidgy until after his quarantine has ended.
> He doesn't seem to want to hibernate but seems keen on getting out from under the bed.


Good evening Adam.
So, how are the two Olis doing back there? Enjoying the relatively warm weather, I guess.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Shorter days and darker evenings after the clocks change don’t help.
> 
> The UVB from the sunbed should help. Have you thought of getting a full-spectrum lamp for home? They’re sometimes called SAD lamps. My daughter uses one and swears by it.



good evenooning mum! i know the ones you mean, i have thought about them but sunbed is more fun , i’m now all toasty and smell of coconut [emoji85]


----------



## johnandjade

home for a shower then off to see dad... maby i should go trick or treating round the wards


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> home for a shower then off to see dad... maby i should go trick or treating round the wards


Hi John, wishes for our father to get well soon from me and Oli.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> winter blues are trying to get me  the rush hr comute on the train to survive now the i’m going for a sunbed


Winter blues have got me early. 
Feel quite sorry for myself today. 
Went shopping and came back barely able to breathe, this cold is still bad. 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> So, how are the two Olis doing back there? Enjoying the relatively warm weather, I guess.


Bit colder today. 
Oli Khan is on the gin, little Oli isn't.
He's eating well though. 
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> home for a shower then off to see dad... maby i should go trick or treating round the wards


Dressed as a hospital patient of some sort. 
It could be a winner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit colder today.
> Oli Khan is on the gin, little Oli isn't.
> He's eating well though.
> Good evening, Gillian.


Warn Oli not to overdo it with that gin.

Please take care of the other Oli, and of course Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Nice pic, Adam.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice pic, Adam.
> 
> Happy Halloween.


You too, Gillian. 
Have a cake :


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Winter blues have got me early.
> Feel quite sorry for myself today.
> Went shopping and came back barely able to breathe, this cold is still bad.
> Golly.



It sounds like you need an SAD lamp too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like you need an SAD lamp too!


Just a cold remedy.


----------



## johnandjade

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi John, wishes for our father to get well soon from me and Oli.



thank you ma’am and sirs


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Winter blues have got me early.
> Feel quite sorry for myself today.
> Went shopping and came back barely able to breathe, this cold is still bad.
> Golly.





boooo  rest up boss!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dressed as a hospital patient of some sort.
> It could be a winner.



i was thinking of going as the reaper and randomly pointing at folk


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too, Gillian.
> Have a cake :



finger food


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a cold remedy.



hot toddy!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You too, Gillian.
> Have a cake :


Thank you Adam. 

It looks delicious..........yummy.

Has Oli had any with that gin?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Most of the children who live around me here get 'trucked' into town to do their trick or treating and mischief making in town. I've kept my gate closed lo these many years I've lived here and, thankfully, there have been no tricksters messing up the outside of my property. This is not a holiday I'm fond of. Well, bah, humbug, I guess there really isn't a holiday I'm fond of. I'm just a grouchy old crone.


I can understand you very well. You need a barking dog outside and no children "gang" will get to your door.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I seem to remember last time we tried it I crashed into the wall.


Is your radar defect ?
No bat with all senses will crash into a wall.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 221685


Happy Halloween back from the ccl Bee


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> winter blues are trying to get me  the rush hr comute on the train to survive now the i’m going for a sunbed


Good evening John. Winter blues ? Please don`t tell us that you want to hibernate. 
Crawl into the enclosure of Fido and get some UVB rays !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Winter blues have got me early.
> Feel quite sorry for myself today.
> Went shopping and came back barely able to breathe, this cold is still bad.
> Golly.


Be careful with yourself. A cold can switch into a lung infection.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 221727


Scary tort !


----------



## Bee62

The cat and the bats are waiting for a victim.


----------



## Bee62

Take a bath






before you meet your old friend






then have a nice meal together


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> boooo  rest up boss!


I can't! 
wifey wants to do Halloween.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i was thinking of going as the reaper and randomly pointing at folk


It was the salmon mousse!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> finger food


E-scar-go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hot toddy!


Gin, white wine and red wine. 
Might do the trick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 221727


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you Adam.
> 
> It looks delicious..........yummy.
> 
> Has Oli had any with that gin?


Any what?
Cheese?
Yes, he's eaten a load of medium Cheddar, some Brie and is now on the Gorgonzola.
Little Oli hasn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is your radar defect ?
> No bat with all senses will crash into a wall.


Don't be silly. 
I have no sense at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Halloween!!
> View attachment 221729



You too, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Be careful with yourself. A cold can switch into a lung infection.


I already have a plethora of those.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The cat and the bats are waiting for a victim.


I think the victim is the cat!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gin, white wine and red wine.
> Might do the trick.



Yuck! Separately. Not together!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yuck! Separately. Not together!


No, not together! 
Glass by glass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey's study area
And some snacks.




Notice red wine, white wine and gin. Neat.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da from me friends. dad’s doing as well as can be, still in good spirits


----------



## johnandjade

wee pun in there! [emoji317]

i do take a good picture [emoji847]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 221741
> 
> 
> 
> nos da from me friends. dad’s doing as well as can be, still in good spirits


Nos da, John.
I will send a friend round in a bit.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I already have a plethora of those.


Not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not good.


Oh, I don't know. 
Keeps one focussed.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I don't know.
> Keeps one focussed.


Take care !
Another theme: I am watching "The walking dead". It fits to Hallooween, doesen`t it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Take care !
> Another theme: I am watching "The walking dead". It fits to Hallooween, doesen`t it ?


"isn't it?"
And I'm watching "Monster House" 
But don't want to


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "isn't it?"
> And I'm watching "Monster House"
> But don't want to


Thank you ! So, isn`t it ?
Walking dead is over, now we are watching "Star Trek Discovery".
What is Monster House ? I am going to ask uncle googel .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! So, isn`t it ?
> Walking dead is over, now we are watching "Star Trek Discovery".
> What is Monster House ? I am going to ask uncle googel .....


I don't know 
wifey decided ton watch War of the Worlds instead 
New version 
Tis rubbish so far


----------



## JoesMum

I probably just made myself unpopular in the “is keeping tortoises cruel?” thread ... 

I had better go to bed.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I probably just made myself unpopular in the “is keeping tortoises cruel?” thread ...
> 
> I had better go to bed.


You make me curious. I have to read it ....
Good night Linda. Sleep well.


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> I probably just made myself unpopular in the “is keeping tortoises cruel?” thread ...
> 
> I had better go to bed.


Now you made me post, and I'm probably unpopular too.


----------



## Bee62

Big Charlie said:


> Now you made me post, and I'm probably unpopular too.


I`ve posted too.


----------



## Bee62

Where is my bat now ???????
@Tidgy's Dad where are you now ? It is bat time and nearly bed time for me too. So where are you ? I am waiting for a couple fly.


----------



## Bee62

Now I am disappointed: The one who promised me a couple bat fly is not online ! What a shame...
I`ll do my flight alone: Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, above the house, above the street and high above the trees. There are yummy mots in the air tonight: Guuulp.... Just caught one... , Guulp.... the next . 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhheeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Wooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Gulp.... gulp .... gulp.... gulp ...... mmmmhhh, yummy. Many moots tonight.
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Gulp...... gulp...... gulp.... 
Now I am fed and tired.
I think I should fly to my barn and find a nice place to hang my head down and sleep.
Good night, bats and roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I probably just made myself unpopular in the “is keeping tortoises cruel?” thread ...
> 
> I had better go to bed.


I will have a look tomorrow 
And probably make myself unpopular , again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Where is my bat now ???????
> @Tidgy's Dad where are you now ? It is bat time and nearly bed time for me too. So where are you ? I am waiting for a couple fly.


wifey has made me watch a terrible film 
i am feeling really awful 
Sorry, my friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now I am disappointed: The one who promised me a couple bat fly is not online ! What a shame...
> I`ll do my flight alone: Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, above the house, above the street and high above the trees. There are yummy mots in the air tonight: Guuulp.... Just caught one... , Guulp.... the next .
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhheeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Gulp.... gulp .... gulp.... gulp ...... mmmmhhh, yummy. Many moots tonight.
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Gulp...... gulp...... gulp....
> Now I am fed and tired.
> I think I should fly to my barn and find a nice place to hang my head down and sleep.
> Good night, bats and roommates.


So, so sorry, i would have loved to fly with you 
Il'll try now if it's ok?
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SPLAT! 
Hello; SPLAT, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am feeling terrible 
Student tomorrow morning 
Night night, lovelies 
ZaK is hiding


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And here"s a Halloween message just for you, Gramps! 





Sleep well, my friend


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope you are feeling better this morning Adam. 

And I hope you enjoyed your flight Sabine.... did you encounter the wool spider?

I am flying today... in a plane... I’m going to stay with JoesDad for a couple of days [emoji4]


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends! managed my 0400 start today, looking forward to getting home to my bed already 

have a wibbling wednesday gang


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better this morning Adam.
> 
> And I hope you enjoyed your flight Sabine.... did you encounter the wool spider?
> 
> I am flying today... in a plane... I’m going to stay with JoesDad for a couple of days [emoji4]


Hello Linda. Yes I enjoyed my flight and I haven`t met the wool spider. Luckily ! 
Enjoy your days in Palma. Take some sunshine with you when you have to leave. I think in the UK the sun iss getting rare and seldom these days.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! managed my 0400 start today, looking forward to getting home to my bed already
> 
> have a wibbling wednesday gang


0400 start ? That would kill me !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better this morning Adam.
> 
> And I hope you enjoyed your flight Sabine.... did you encounter the wool spider?
> 
> I am flying today... in a plane... I’m going to stay with JoesDad for a couple of days [emoji4]


You jet setter, you! 
Good morning, Linda.
No, I still have a bad cold and now a hangover to go with it. 
No more drinkies for me til Doctor Who's birthday in three weeks time. 
I am now quite interested. The wool spider has never actually been seen. It may be mythical. Not real like the carrot-eating snow leopard, fruit flavoured flying jellyfish, armadillos, hedgehogs, penguins, One-Legged Pirate, his Leprechaun substitute etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends! managed my 0400 start today, looking forward to getting home to my bed already
> 
> have a wibbling wednesday gang


It's no wonder you don't post much, nowadays! 
You must be exhausted! 
Good morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 0400 start ? That would kill me !


Good morning, Sabine! 
The wool spider is still theoretical. 
Good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> 0400 start ? That would kill me !



Ahhh, back in the days of raising my young family, I opened up the shop at 03:30. When the crew was getting started, I’d already be on my first break of the day. I loved those early start days, getting off work at 14:00 and stopping at a creek on the way home to have a go at fishing while enjoying a nice, cold, Coors in the sunshine. Coming home and the girls would be fresh home from school. 
Can’t say I’d relish the idea now that I’m older with grandkids, but it was great back then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My student cancelled! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And it still gets charged. 
wifey's student has come and she's hung over. 
Ha de ha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wifey's student has come and she's hung over.
> Ha de ha.


LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ahhh, back in the days of raising my young family, I opened up the shop at 03:30. When the crew was getting started, I’d already be on my first break of the day. I loved those early start days, getting off work at 14:00 and stopping at a creek on the way home to have a go at fishing while enjoying a nice, cold, Coors in the sunshine. Coming home and the girls would be fresh home from school.
> Can’t say I’d relish the idea now that I’m older with grandkids, but it was great back then.


Sounds like a Halloween story to me, in many respects. 
Early start, fishing, children, being young...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My student cancelled!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And it still gets charged.
> wifey's student has come and she's hung over.
> Ha de ha.


wifey, not the student.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ahhh, back in the days of raising my young family, I opened up the shop at 03:30. When the crew was getting started, I’d already be on my first break of the day. I loved those early start days, getting off work at 14:00 and stopping at a creek on the way home to have a go at fishing while enjoying a nice, cold, Coors in the sunshine. Coming home and the girls would be fresh home from school.
> Can’t say I’d relish the idea now that I’m older with grandkids, but it was great back then.


Some people are "early birds" some people are "night owls". I am the second creature. I always was a night owl.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> Some people



And here I am up all night at 04:09…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have replied to the "is keeping tortoises cruel" thing. 
Hi de ho.


----------



## JoesMum

Hola! I’m sat at the bus stop waiting for my transport into the city. It’s nice and warm here. Glad I resisted the temptation to wear my fleece jacket


----------



## Yvonne G

arreta, увагу, pažnja , внимание, atenció,,pažnja, Pozor, opmærksomhed, aandacht, tähelepanu, huomio, attention, atención, 
Aufmerksamkeit, προσοχή, Figyelem , Athygli, aird, Attenzione, uzmanība, Dėmesio, внимание, attenzjoni , oppmerksomhet, 
Uwaga, atenção, Atenţie, внимание, Пажња, pozornosť, pozornosti , atención, uppmärksamhet, увагу, sylw, ופמערקזאַמקייַט!!!!!!!!

. . . or, in plain English: *ATTENTION!!!*




Ok, so here's the deal: Last year some of us exchanged Christmas cards. I don't know about the rest of us, but I really, really enjoyed getting cards from Forum friends, both here in the U.S. and from other countries.

So, Adam and I want to do it again this year. . . exchange cards, that is. How about you? If you want to exchange Christmas cards with us say so here in the Cold Dark Room and I'll add your name to our "Card Exchange" private conversation message. Then you go to the private conversation in your 'in box' and put your name and address on the private conversation, and pick up other names and addresses for your mailing list. Don't post your address here in the Cold Dark Room.

This is NOT connected with a gift exchange. It's cards only.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I'll start:

YES!!!! I want to be on the card exchange list. Please add my name to your PM!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I'll start:
> 
> YES!!!! I want to be on the card exchange list. Please add my name to your PM!!!!!!






oh! oh! 

(jumping up and down waving hands) 

yes please mrs G !!! me too [emoji13]


----------



## JoesMum

And me too please. The card exchange was great last year 

PS Postcard of Palma looking lovely. It’s 22C and very peaceful here this afternoon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hola! I’m sat at the bus stop waiting for my transport into the city. It’s nice and warm here. Glad I resisted the temptation to wear my fleece jacket


Safe journey, Linda. 
I'm sure you will, but..............
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I'll start:
> 
> YES!!!! I want to be on the card exchange list. Please add my name to your PM!!!!!!


Waves and jumps up and down even more than John. 
Me too, please, I would love to send you all Christmas cards.
Or failing that, postcards of camels.


----------



## Yvonne G

So as to keep it so this old brain doesn't get confused, please stop using the private conversation labelled "Testing Adam's Theory of Relativity" for the card exchange. I'll look here in the Cold Dark Room for anyone who wants to be on the card exchange list, then I'll add you to the PM titled "the card exchange list".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So as to keep it so this old brain doesn't get confused, please stop using the private conversation labelled "Testing Adam's Theory of Relativity" for the card exchange. I'll look here in the Cold Dark Room for anyone who wants to be on the card exchange list, then I'll add you to the PM titled "the card exchange list".


Can we change the name of the PM?
To "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
or something?


----------



## johnandjade

just got the call... i’m working in dundee tomorrow [emoji24] 0615 pick up


----------



## JoesMum

Fishing nets drying



Fishing boats



Six sailed windmills. There are 5 in a row with 6th probably missing in the middle, but I haven’t found the right spot to photograph them. This one was in best condition 



Stepping stones very popular with small boys... I did have a go too


----------



## johnandjade

need to grab my bag out the locker at the gym... might as well hit the spa area while i’m there [emoji13]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> So as to keep it so this old brain doesn't get confused, please stop using the private conversation labelled "Testing Adam's Theory of Relativity" for the card exchange. I'll look here in the Cold Dark Room for anyone who wants to be on the card exchange list, then I'll add you to the PM titled "the card exchange list".



Hi Yvonne,
Please add me to the card exchange list. 
Lots of great cards in Denmark. Just need a post office to send them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just got the call... i’m working in dundee tomorrow [emoji24] 0615 pick up


Yeuch!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> arreta, увагу, pažnja , внимание, atenció,,pažnja, Pozor, opmærksomhed, aandacht, tähelepanu, huomio, attention, atención,
> Aufmerksamkeit, προσοχή, Figyelem , Athygli, aird, Attenzione, uzmanība, Dėmesio, внимание, attenzjoni , oppmerksomhet,
> Uwaga, atenção, Atenţie, внимание, Пажња, pozornosť, pozornosti , atención, uppmärksamhet, увагу, sylw, ופמערקזאַמקייַט!!!!!!!!
> 
> . . . or, in plain English: *ATTENTION!!!*



What was wrong with justвнимание??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Fishing nets drying
> View attachment 221789
> 
> 
> Fishing boats
> View attachment 221790
> 
> 
> Six sailed windmills. There are 5 in a row with 6th probably missing in the middle, but I haven’t found the right spot to photograph them. This one was in best condition
> View attachment 221791
> 
> 
> Stepping stones very popular with small boys... I did have a go too
> View attachment 221792


Smashing piccies as always. 
Thanks for posting.
Not sure about the graffiti under the windmill, though.


----------



## JSWallace

Can so be added to the Christmas card list please!!! How exciting!
Hello all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Can so be added to the Christmas card list please!!! How exciting!
> Hello all!


Hello! 
It was great fun last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi Yvonne,
> Please add me to the card exchange list.
> Lots of great cards in Denmark. Just need a post office to send them.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Donkeys are on the way.


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> Can so be added to the Christmas card list please!!! How exciting!
> Hello all!



Yup. and done!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Waves and jumps up and down even more than John.
> Me too, please, I would love to send you all Christmas cards.
> Or failing that, postcards of camels.


I want a postcard of a camel!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I want a postcard of a camel!!!!!!!!


Okay, wilco.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And here"s a Halloween message just for you, Gramps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep well, my friend



See they put coors with keystone ! They don’t dare put “Bud “ with keystone ![emoji482]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hola! I’m sat at the bus stop waiting for my transport into the city. It’s nice and warm here. Glad I resisted the temptation to wear my fleece jacket


You make me envy !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> So as to keep it so this old brain doesn't get confused, please stop using the private conversation labelled "Testing Adam's Theory of Relativity" for the card exchange. I'll look here in the Cold Dark Room for anyone who wants to be on the card exchange list, then I'll add you to the PM titled "the card exchange list".


I want to be added, please.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And here I am up all night at 04:09…


It is said that elder people need less sleep .....  ( Please don`t beat me ...... , only joking )


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I want to be added, please.


You're already on there. Go to your ,'in box' and look for the PM titled "yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> See they put coors with keystone ! They don’t dare put “Bud “ with keystone ![emoji482]


Ho de ho. 
Good afternoon, Grandpa!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You're already on there. Go to your ,'in box' and look for the PM titled "yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay"


Thank you, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

This evening I am watching the movie "Esio Trot" with Dustin Hoffman. It is so funny ! 
Mr. Hoppy with all the different tortoises around him. Saw one Sulcata, many Russian and Greek, some Redfoots and one or two Leopard tortoises.
This movie ist a "must see" for every tortoise fan !
Great recommendation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This evening I am watching the movie "Esio Trot" with Dustin Hoffman. It is so funny !
> Mr. Hoppy with all the different tortoises around him. Saw one Sulcata, many Russian and Greek, some Redfoots and one or two Leopard tortoises.
> This movie ist a "must see" for every tortoise fan !
> Great recommendation.


It is pretty good, is't it?
Though they have made Mr Hoppy much nicer than in the book. 
And my version is better.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is pretty good, is't it?
> Though they have made Mr Hoppy much nicer than in the book.
> And my version is better.


Of course your version is better !
But this movie is as cute as it can be. I am suffering with Mr. Hoppy. 
Mrs. Silver has found out that he had deceived her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Of course your version is better !
> But this movie is as cute as it can be. I am suffering with Mr. Hoppy.
> Mrs. Silver has found out that he had deceived her.


Yes, thanks to the horrible and boring neighbour.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, thanks to the horrible and boring neighbour.


... and now "Happy End". What a lovely story. I love it.
Thank you Adam. I haven`t known "Esio Trot" before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... and now "Happy End". What a lovely story. I love it.
> Thank you Adam. I haven`t known "Esio Trot" before.


I didn't know there was a film until someone mentioned it in here.
Was it you?
I think it's a super story.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't know there was a film until someone mentioned it in here.
> Was it you?
> I think it's a super story.


Yes, it was me.


----------



## Bee62

I am out to see my cats. Mayby pop in again later.
Otherwise: Good night. Tonight I shall dream of tortoises. Saw so many of them in the movie. 
Many tortoises that fill my living room and crawl on the ground...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it was me.


Then a big thanks to you, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am out to see my cats. Mayby pop in again later.
> Otherwise: Good night. Tonight I shall dream of tortoises. Saw so many of them in the movie.
> Many tortoises that fill my living room and crawl on the ground...


Speak later or tomorrow. 
I had a dream of riding a huge tortoise in a circus ring, once. I think it was a giant Tidgy. 
Night night0
Maybe.


----------



## Bee62

I am back again. The cats are well and the dogs are sleeping. The tortoises sleep in their warm enclosure. Chicken sleep too, but I am awake.
Uuuuuuhuuuuuu. I am a night owl. Who wants to fly with me ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am back again. The cats are well and the dogs are sleeping. The tortoises sleep in their warm enclosure. Chicken sleep too, but I am awake.
> Uuuuuuhuuuuuu. I am a night owl. Who wants to fly with me ?


Tidgy asleep, wifey asleep, but i am still awake. 
I'll fly with you, Bee, if you're still about. 
Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy asleep, wifey asleep, but i am still awake.
> I'll fly with you, Bee, if you're still about.
> Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


I am still about. I ordered christmas cards on Amazon .....
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OW ! 
CRASH! BANG§ WALLOP! 
I've hit the wall again! 
Night night people, early again I'm still not feeling too hot. 
Speak to you all soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am still about. I ordered christmas cards on Amazon .....
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Sorry, I am too tired tonight, will have to play another night. 
Sorry. 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, that was better! 
Spleuch! 
Oh, now I've got a jellyfish stuck to my face. 
Night night!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I am too tired tonight, will have to play another night.
> Sorry.
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh, that was better!
> Spleuch!
> Oh, now I've got a jellyfish stuck to my face.
> Night night!


Good night Adam. Sleep well and speak tomorrow soon I hope.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> I am back again. The cats are well and the dogs are sleeping. The tortoises sleep in their warm enclosure. Chicken sleep too, but I am awake.
> Uuuuuuhuuuuuu. I am a night owl. Who wants to fly with me ?



Oh ! Me Me Me !!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! It’s a beautiful day here and I shall be venturing out shortly to find the castle. I need to apply sunscreen first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It’s a beautiful day here and I shall be venturing out shortly to find the castle. I need to apply sunscreen first.


Good morning, Linda. 
Beautiful day here, too! 
Good luck castle hunting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates, first lesson in 10 minutes. 
I have a busy day ahead.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> This evening I am watching the movie "Esio Trot" with Dustin Hoffman. It is so funny !
> Mr. Hoppy with all the different tortoises around him. Saw one Sulcata, many Russian and Greek, some Redfoots and one or two Leopard tortoises.
> This movie ist a "must see" for every tortoise fan !
> Great recommendation.



Glad you watched it. The near-death of a tortoise was terrifying. Really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it was me.



But I watched it first!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Beautiful day here, too!
> Good luck castle hunting.



“Castle hunting” must be a British term! Or German. Never heard of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Gosh, I’m spoiled for views today. The castle is, naturally, at the top of a hill with glorious views in all directions. 

It’s 14th Century and you can see a mason’s mark on every block. Stonemasons were paid by the piece, so they put their mark on each piece so the number they’d done could easily be counted. 



It’s built on a circular plan with a lovely courtyard in the centre


----------



## JoesMum

The views. I forgot the views!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> “Castle hunting” must be a British term! Or German. Never heard of it.


Tis Cold Dark Roomish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Gosh, I’m spoiled for views today. The castle is, naturally, at the top of a hill with glorious views in all directions.
> 
> It’s 14th Century and you can see a mason’s mark on every block. Stonemasons were paid by the piece, so they put their mark on each piece so the number they’d done could easily be counted.
> View attachment 221846
> 
> 
> It’s built on a circular plan with a lovely courtyard in the centre
> View attachment 221847
> 
> View attachment 221848
> 
> View attachment 221849
> 
> View attachment 221850
> 
> View attachment 221851


Nice.
And an unusual mixture of styles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The views. I forgot the views!
> View attachment 221852
> 
> View attachment 221853
> 
> View attachment 221854


Very beautiful!


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Oh ! Me Me Me !!


Hello Grandpa, sorry I missed you ! 
Want to fly with me another night ? Drinking a Bud together before ? I would be glad.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It’s a beautiful day here and I shall be venturing out shortly to find the castle. I need to apply sunscreen first.


Apply sunscreen first ?  You make me envy again. 
When you post such things again and again I have to set you on my ignore list .


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Glad you watched it. The near-death of a tortoise was terrifying. Really enjoyed the movie.


Hello Lena. Glad to see you.
At the end of the movie it was said "no tortoises had been hurt".


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> But I watched it first!


Okay.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The views. I forgot the views!
> View attachment 221852
> 
> View attachment 221853
> 
> View attachment 221854



*Beautiful ! Overwhelming ! Great !*


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The views. I forgot the views!
> View attachment 221852
> 
> View attachment 221853
> 
> View attachment 221854



Sunscreens, and castles, and gorgeous views... what is this decadence??  
Great postcards, Linda. Thank you!


----------



## JoesMum

Parkland


Flowers


And bazillions of boats varying in size from bijou to obscene!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Parkland
> View attachment 221860
> 
> Flowers
> View attachment 221861
> 
> And bazillions of boats varying in size from bijou to obscene!
> View attachment 221862
> View attachment 221863
> 
> View attachment 221864
> 
> View attachment 221865



I can feel the warmth of the sun by viewing your pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Parkland
> View attachment 221860
> 
> Flowers
> View attachment 221861
> 
> And bazillions of boats varying in size from bijou to obscene!
> View attachment 221862
> View attachment 221863
> 
> View attachment 221864
> 
> View attachment 221865


Bet there's at least fifty quid's worth there. 
Pretty flowers.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bet there's at least fifty quid's worth there.
> Pretty flowers.



I had a look at satellite view on Google maps and I’d guess there’s something in the region of 5-10,000 boats moored. The total value probably exceeds the wealth of many nations!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Hello Grandpa, sorry I missed you !
> Want to fly with me another night ? Drinking a Bud together before ? I would be glad.



[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is time to start thinking about this year's TORTOISE ! ! ! ! !
It all went pretty smoothly last year, considering, so who wants a pressie from far away?
I'm in. 
That's *ONE! *


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is time to start thinking about this year's TORTOISE ! ! ! ! !
> It all went pretty smoothly last year, considering, so who wants a pressie from far away?
> I'm in.
> That's *ONE! *


Hi Adam, I can be TWO!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates, first lesson in 10 minutes.
> I have a busy day ahead.


Good evening Adam.
Is the busy day over ? Free now ?


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hi Adam, I can be TWO!!


I don`t know what it is but I can be three.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> I don`t know what it is but I can be three.


Hi Sabine, I know it's a bit early but apparently its the CDRs version of secret Santa!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hi Sabine, I know it's a bit early but apparently its the CDRs version of secret Santa!


Hi Jane. I love to do Secret Santa. I know this from a German Chicken Forum too.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hi Jane. I love to do Secret Santa. I know this from a German Chicken Forum too.


A chicken forum? Wow, that sounds interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Adam, I can be TWO!!


Terrific!!!!
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Is the busy day over ? Free now ?


Yes, free now, trying to relax in between sneezes. 
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> A chicken forum? Wow, that sounds interesting.


It is indeed ! Here we are talking ( mostly ) about torts and in the chicken forum we talk about chicken. There is a lot to talk: Breeding, health, food, how to raise little chicks right and all the other stuff we talk here too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t know what it is but I can be three.


The TORTOISE is, indeed, as Jane says, the Cold Dark Room version of Secret Santa. 
The thing is that because we nearly all come from different countries or US States you will know as soon as the package arrives who it's from. So not very secret. 
So it's Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough. TORTOISE. 
We buy a gift up to a maximum value of say £25 or Euros or Dollars, but you must remember there will be international postage on top of that. 
Once we have all our players, Zak draws the names out of my Fes and i will individually post you the person to whom you will be sending a gift. 
Then we each post a list of a dozen or so things we like, to help the shoppers. And thinks you hate if you want. 
Then we buy the presents and post them. 
Once everyone has received their gift we all take photos as we open them or just of the gifts we've been sent. You cannot open the gifts until I say. Last year I seem to remember Mooz and Lena were getting pretty impatient and trying to cheat.  I had to smack a few eager fingers. 
We will open a day or two before Christmas because some people get a bit busy on the day itself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t know what it is but I can be three.


Are you sure?
You're THREE!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, free now, trying to relax in between sneezes.
> Good evening, Sabine.


Bless you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Sabine, I know it's a bit early but apparently its the CDRs version of secret Santa!


I'm starting early so we can get the max number of people before the names are drawn. 
Then present buying and posting. 
One of the gifts arrived slightly late last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Jane. I love to do Secret Santa. I know this from a German Chicken Forum too.


Yes, and this year for the first time I'm joining in the Fossil Forum secret Santa. 
We will send each other fossils. 
But i guess you don't send each other chickens?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bless you !


Aitchoo ! ! !
Thank you!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The TORTOISE is, indeed, as Jane says, the Cold Dark Room version of Secret Santa.
> The thing is that because we nearly all come from different countries or US States you will know as soon as the package arrives who it's from. So not very secret.
> So it's Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough. TORTOISE.
> We buy a gift up to a maximum value of say £25 or Euros or Dollars, but you must remember there will be international postage on top of that.
> Once we have all our players, Zak draws the names out of my Fes and i will individually post you the person to whom you will be sending a gift.
> Then we each post a list of a dozen or so things we like, to help the shoppers. And thinks you hate if you want.
> Then we buy the presents and post them.
> Once everyone has received their gift we all take photos as we open them or just of the gifts we've been sent. You cannot open the gifts until I say. Last year I seem to remember Mooz and Lena were getting pretty impatient and trying to cheat.  I had to smack a few eager fingers.
> We will open a day or two before Christmas because some people get a bit busy on the day itself.


That`s what we do on the chicken forum too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, and this year for the first time I'm joining in the Fossil Forum secret Santa.
> We will send each other fossils.
> But i guess you don't send each other chickens?


No, not chickens. Only a nice gift. Mayby a chicken teapot !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, not chickens. Only a nice gift. Mayby a chicken tepot !


So are you in?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you sure?
> You're THREE!


Sure !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So are you in?


In what ?
This christmas not in the secret santa, but in the chicken forum.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aitchoo ! ! !
> Thank you!


In Germany we say: Health !
Why should god bless you ? You need health ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sure !


*THREE ! ! !*
Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we say: Health !
> Why should god bless you ? You need health ....


In the Cold Dark Room, we say, " Wibble". 
Quite a lot, actually.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the Cold Dark Room, we say, " Wibble".
> Quite a lot, actually.


Send you a donkey with it .... Have enough for two.
Wibble !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Send you a donkey with it .... Have enough for two.
> Wibble !


Atishoo ! ! ! 
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CHOOOOOO!!!!!!
Ugh.
Night, Roommates. 
I need a kip. 
Sleep well, all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m simply posting my approval of the new picture for this here thread.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad has a day off so I get to share Palma with him today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m simply posting my approval of the new picture for this here thread.
> View attachment 221901


Hi, Ken, must have just missed you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad has a day off so I get to share Palma with him today


That's nice. 
Have a lovely day.
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
First lesson in 20 minutes but this one is always up to an hour late.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *THREE ! ! !*
> Thank you!



I’m FOUR! (Not in terms of age, though it depends on the day...) Yay for TORTOISE!!!!
Good morning, all.


----------



## Kristoff

Oh, thank you, Adam, for giving Alfie a good life in your version. Way way better than where he ended up in the movie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m FOUR! (Not in terms of age, though it depends on the day...) Yay for TORTOISE!!!!
> Good morning, all.


*FOUR ! ! ! *
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, thank you, Adam, for giving Alfie a good life in your version. Way way better than where he ended up in the movie.


I can't claim credit. 
It's the original Roald Dahl ending.


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> I’m FOUR! (Not in terms of age, though it depends on the day...) Yay for TORTOISE!!!!
> Good morning, all.


Good morning Lena, welcome to Friday!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't claim credit.
> It's the original Roald Dahl ending.



In the movie, he stays with the awful Mrs. Silver and Mr. Hoppy, poor thing (


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> In the movie, he stays with the awful Mrs. Silver and Mr. Hoppy, poor thing (


They're worse in the book, don't you think? 
The movie tries to make them nicer, especially Hoppy.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're worse in the book, don't you think?
> The movie tries to make them nicer, especially Hoppy.



Haven’t read the book, but all those manipulations and lack of regard for the tortoises’ wellbeing are not a way to win TFO members’ hearts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Haven’t read the book, but all those manipulations and lack of regard for the tortoises’ wellbeing are not a way to win TFO members’ hearts.


Indeed. 
Naughty, naughty, bad man.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It’s a beautiful day here and I shall be venturing out shortly to find the castle. I need to apply sunscreen first.




rub it in why don’t you [emoji847]


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, in the process of switching phones, not so fun


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, in the process of switching phones, not so fun


I don't envy you that John, it is so stressful! Although I did the Samsung switch thing last time and it was easy peasy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, in the process of switching phones, not so fun


Good evening, John. 
Does the person you're switching it with know about it?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening all.
Weekend is near, mood is good, weather goes so 
That is the short report from Germany. And now we switch to ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening all.
> Weekend is near, mood is good, weather goes so
> That is the short report from Germany. And now we switch to ????


BBC1 
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171103-what-would-dinosaurs-have-tasted-like
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have another lesson in 2 minutes time, the third one today.
But at least I've sneezed on them all a lot this week, so they might well all become very ill.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BBC1
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171103-what-would-dinosaurs-have-tasted-like
> Good evening, Sabine.


Good evening Adam.
Funny ! How do you get a Brontosaurus in the fridge ???? Hmmm ???
I think dinosaur that eat meat are not so tasty, so I wouldn`t want to try T-Rex steaks. 
And the Stegosauria is too hard to eat with all the scales all around.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have another lesson in 2 minutes time, the third one today.
> But at least I've sneezed on them all a lot this week, so they might well all become very ill.


That is mean to give your cold to innocent students.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. JoesDad had a proper day iff this today so we got to explore together 

Now we’re waiting to board our plane home. I’ll try to drag some sunshine North!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Funny ! How do you get a Brontosaurus in the fridge ???? Hmmm ???
> I think dinosaur that eat meat are not so tasty, so I wouldn`t want to try T-Rex steaks.
> And the Stegosauria is too hard to eat with all the scales all around.


Good evening, Sabine! 
There is a comic strip called "Flesh" in which the dinosaurs become extinct, because a future Earth with food shortages invents time travel and goes back to farm and eat them all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is mean to give your cold to innocent students.


No one is innocent !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad had a proper day iff this today so we got to explore together
> 
> Now we’re waiting to board our plane home. I’ll try to drag some sunshine North!


Bon voyage, 
Good evening, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished work for the day! 
Time to relax and sneeze on wifey.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one is innocent !


I am ! Innocent like a new born baby ! For sure.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad had a proper day iff this today so we got to explore together
> 
> Now we’re waiting to board our plane home. I’ll try to drag some sunshine North!


Have a good flight.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished work for the day!
> Time to relax and sneeze on wifey.


Wifey will get no man flu. You can sneeze so much on her as you will, she will not get it !


----------



## Big Charlie

JSWallace said:


> I don't envy you that John, it is so stressful! Although I did the Samsung switch thing last time and it was easy peasy!!


Me too! It automatically copied all my apps and logins. I didn't have to do anything. I'll probably stay with Samsung when I'm ready for another phone because of that. I also got the charger you just set your phone on without having to plug it in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am ! Innocent like a new born baby ! For sure.


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wifey will get no man flu. You can sneeze so much on her as you will, she will not get it !


No, she just has a little bit of a sniffle. 
She is moaning a bit, but it is nothing compared to mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Me too! It automatically copied all my apps and logins. I didn't have to do anything. I'll probably stay with Samsung when I'm ready for another phone because of that. I also got the charger you just set your phone on without having to plug it in.


Good afternoon. 
Would you be interested in our Christmas card exchange?
And / or the TORTOISE ?


----------



## JoesMum

Safely back in the UK. Just the drive home now. I am very tired so I’ve marked everything as read and I’ll not see you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Safely back in the UK. Just the drive home now. I am very tired so I’ve marked everything as read and I’ll not see you tomorrow


Safe journey and sleep well. 
(at the end of it.)
Not see you tomorrow as well, I expect.


----------



## Yvonne G

Translation:

T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E.

(Not So Secret) *T*otally *O*bvious *R*eally *T*he *O*rigin *I*s *S*ure *E*nough

And if you'd like to exchange cards, let me know and I'll add your name to our PM. John -your name is on there, but you haven't come on and given us your address yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates.
I'm off to drool on my pillow for a few hours.
Sleep well.


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning friends! Got to run base today but the hopefully have time to catch up with the PM's 

Have a wonderfuly wibbling weekend [emoji119]


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning friends! Got to run base today but the hopefully have time to catch up with the PM's
> 
> Have a wonderfuly wibbling weekend [emoji119]


Morning John, like you I am up early and off to work[emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Back home to chilly greyness (and thick fog last night). We are off to watch rugby this afternoon. 

In the meantime here are postcards from yesterday - Royal Palace in Palma ... the Spanish King’s official residence there ... which is right next to the cathedral. 









And the King has the healthiest spider plants I have ever seen!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning friends! Got to run base today but the hopefully have time to catch up with the PM's
> 
> Have a wonderfuly wibbling weekend [emoji119]


Good morning, John.
May energy shine on you from a thousand suns.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning John, like you I am up early and off to work[emoji22]


Far too early, that's night time. 
Good morning, Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Back home to chilly greyness (and thick fog last night). We are off to watch rugby this afternoon.
> 
> In the meantime here are postcards from yesterday - Royal Palace in Palma ... the Spanish King’s official residence there ... which is right next to the cathedral.
> View attachment 221994
> 
> View attachment 221995
> 
> View attachment 221996
> 
> View attachment 221997
> 
> 
> And the King has the healthiest spider plants I have ever seen!
> View attachment 221998


Good morning, LInda.
Wow! 
Tidgy would love to play under that spider plant.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Back home to chilly greyness (and thick fog last night). We are off to watch rugby this afternoon.
> 
> In the meantime here are postcards from yesterday - Royal Palace in Palma ... the Spanish King’s official residence there ... which is right next to the cathedral.
> View attachment 221994
> 
> View attachment 221995
> 
> View attachment 221996
> 
> View attachment 221997
> 
> 
> And the King has the healthiest spider plants I have ever seen!
> View attachment 221998


Is the chilly greyness not depressing after such a jorney in the sun ?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Is the chilly greyness not depressing after such a jorney in the sun ?


I always find chilly greatness depressing! Today started with very heavy cold rain but now it is sunny with blue bright blue sky. Lovely


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I always find chilly greatness depressing! Today started with very heavy cold rain but now it is sunny with blue bright blue sky. Lovely


Good afternoon Jane.
Here we have a weather mix today: Sometimes sun, sometimes cloudy sky, no rain but it is cold.
Last night the temps droppend to 36,5 F ( 2.5 C ). Brrrrrrrrrrrr, cold.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Jane.
> Here we have a weather mix today: Sometimes sun, sometimes cloudy sky, no rain but it is cold.
> Last night the temps droppend to 36,5 F ( 2.5 C ). Brrrrrrrrrrrr, cold.


Yes it's getting colder here too but not quite as cold as you. Have decided it's time for Nelly to hibernate, she has been totally inactive the last few weeks so time to sleep the cold months away I think!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Yes it's getting colder here too but not quite as cold as you. Have decided it's time for Nelly to hibernate, she has been totally inactive the last few weeks so time to sleep the cold months away I think!


I am afraid of hibernation. So my two young Hermanni tortoises are awake and eating like little elephants. They don`t know that it is autumn and cold outside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 222001
> 
> I am afraid of hibernation. So my two young Hermanni tortoises are awake and eating like little elephants. They don`t know that it is autumn and cold outside.


Do they not go through a period of trying to hibernate?
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Gosh, I’m spoiled for views today. The castle is, naturally, at the top of a hill with glorious views in all directions.
> 
> It’s 14th Century and you can see a mason’s mark on every block. Stonemasons were paid by the piece, so they put their mark on each piece so the number they’d done could easily be counted.
> View attachment 221846
> 
> 
> It’s built on a circular plan with a lovely courtyard in the centre
> View attachment 221847
> 
> View attachment 221848
> 
> View attachment 221849
> 
> View attachment 221850
> 
> View attachment 221851


WOW!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is time to start thinking about this year's TORTOISE ! ! ! ! !
> It all went pretty smoothly last year, considering, so who wants a pressie from far away?
> I'm in.
> That's *ONE! *


Count me in!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BBC1
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171103-what-would-dinosaurs-have-tasted-like
> Good evening, Sabine.


Fun article!!! I've sent it on to several friends!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Back home to chilly greyness (and thick fog last night). We are off to watch rugby this afternoon.
> 
> In the meantime here are postcards from yesterday - Royal Palace in Palma ... the Spanish King’s official residence there ... which is right next to the cathedral.
> View attachment 221994
> 
> View attachment 221995
> 
> View attachment 221996
> 
> View attachment 221997
> 
> 
> And the King has the healthiest spider plants I have ever seen!
> View attachment 221998


...and WOW, AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I always find chilly greatness depressing! Today started with very heavy cold rain but now it is sunny with blue bright blue sky. Lovely


It started wet here. Got dryer. Then wet again. Dry bit at the moment 



JSWallace said:


> Yes it's getting colder here too but not quite as cold as you. Have decided it's time for Nelly to hibernate, she has been totally inactive the last few weeks so time to sleep the cold months away I think!



I was thinking about hibernation at the start of this week. Joe would probably have been hibernated on Tuesday. It has made me rather melancholy; I’m glad I had a travel distraction this week


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> It started wet here. Got dryer. Then wet again. Dry bit at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about hibernation at the start of this week. Joe would probably have been hibernated on Tuesday. It has made me rather melancholy; I’m glad I had a travel distraction this week


Yes I can imagine how you feel Linda. When you have had a tortoise for many years they become associated with the changing of the seasons I think. I always thought Spring had started when Salty woke up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Count me in!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are *FIVE ! ! !*
Thanks, Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Fun article!!! I've sent it on to several friends!!!!


I think i'd be more worried about the carnivorous ones eating me!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do they not go through a period of trying to hibernate?
> Good afternoon, Sabine.



No. Not yet. They are active and well eating every day. No sign of being slow and trying to hibernate. I think they are too young to know.
I got them from a pet shop and the last winter they can`t hibernate too in this petshop. I got them in spring this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No. Not yet. They are active and well eating every day. No sign of being slow and trying to hibernate. I think they are too young to know.
> I got them from a pet shop and the last winter they can`t hibernate too in this petshop. I got them in spring this year.


Plans for the evening?
Or just chilling out, like me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Plans for the evening?
> Or just chilling out, like me.


No really plans for the evening. I think I will view Despicable Me 3 this evening.
I am a little bit tired. Worked outdoors today, but after supper I will be again online. I do multitasking: watching a movie and being in the CDR.http://www.despicable.me/


----------



## Bee62

Just found a German company who sells Mazuri tortoise food in Germany. I wrote them an email. Mayby I can get Mazuri for my torts here too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No really plans for the evening. I think I will view Despicable Me 3 this evening.
> I am a little bit tired. Worked outdoors today, but after supper I will be again online. I do multitasking: watching a movie and being in the CDR.


I am ding more taxonomy, so will be popping in and out when my head hurts. 
Have a nice evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Just found a German company who sells Mazuri tortoise food in Germany. I wrote them an email. Mayby I can get Mazuri for my torts here too.


Can't get it here or In Spain. 
But I have lots of other stuff which provides a satisfactory alternative.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am ding more taxonomy, so will be popping in and out when my head hurts.
> Have a nice evening.


Mayby we meet some times. Why do yo have head aches ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby we meet some times. Why do yo have head aches ?


Just kidding, but my head spins sometimes when i'm trying to place my stuff with stuff in books and on the net, several pages at a time and cross-referencing. My head spins!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Nobody about today. 
Lovely sunny day here. 
Student due about now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I can't remember if I posted this one, so here we are ;
The trilobite _Ampyx priscus, _from the Ordovician here in Morocco.
About 475 million years old. 




The spines have been considerably restored, but it's still a lovely specimen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
My student hasn't shown. 
And I am all alone in here today, it would seem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm so lonely! 
Another student due about now.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Nobody about today.
> Lovely sunny day here.
> Student due about now!


Lovely cold and rainy day today here ....
Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't remember if I posted this one, so here we are ;
> The trilobite _Ampyx priscus, _from the Ordovician here in Morocco.
> About 475 million years old.
> View attachment 222046
> 
> View attachment 222047
> 
> The spines have been considerably restored, but it's still a lovely specimen.


It looks strange to my eyes.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> My student hasn't shown.
> And I am all alone in here today, it would seem.


Your not alone. Silly and Willy are there and the hedgehogs and the yellyfish and the leprechaun too, Don`t forget the armadillos.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm so lonely!
> Another student due about now.


----------



## Bee62

A beginners question: Is this pyramiding ?


----------



## Bee62

no comment ...


----------



## Bee62

me....



me too ...


----------



## Bee62

Help ! You can`t eat me. I am an endangered animal species !.... and I am cute .... and I taste really bad........ and ET is my grandfather.... are these enough reasons for not eating me ????


----------



## Bee62

The stewart of the airplane said: GET OUT ! .....* but where is my parachute ?????*


----------



## Bee62

my tortoise, only mine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lovely cold and rainy day today here ....
> Good afternoon Adam.


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am not alone anymore. 
Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! 
But I must go in 40 minutes as another student is due.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Your not alone. Silly and Willy are there and the hedgehogs and the yellyfish and the leprechaun too, Don`t forget the armadillos.


And the snow leopard. 
And possibly a wool spider.
And Lena's lurking about in Corner 5, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A beginners question: Is this pyramiding ?


Yes, soak them all in baked beans immediately.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the snow leopard.
> And possibly a wool spider.
> And Lena's lurking about in Corner 5, I think.



Lurk lurk


----------



## Moozillion

Just popping in and out again to say "Hi and Bye!" 
Have a great day, all. 

...and I LOVE your fun photos and silly captions, Bee!!!!  @Bee62


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The stewart of the airplane said: GET OUT ! .....* but where is my parachute ?????*



That looks like a turtle disaster


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in and out again to say "Hi and Bye!"
> Have a great day, all.
> 
> ...and I LOVE your fun photos and silly captions, Bee!!!!  @Bee62


Hi and Bye to you, too, Bea. 
You have a great day as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That looks like a turtle disaster


And after all the money he shelled out on lessons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished lessons for the day! ! ! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very tired, twas hard work.


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys, just dropped in to let everyone know that I was still alive, so were my torties. They are doing great, eating and growing like monsters. They are active and healthy, but one of my twin sons is not, and that’s what has been keeping me so preoccupied and off The Forum. Every waking moment when I don’t drop flat on my face at night, I research. We have been dealing with some mysterious gastrointestinal condition which has turned my boy’s life (and ours) completely upside down, and started nibbling on his spirit. It is trying to break him. In last couple wks I had to pull him out of school as sitting in class had become impossible for him. I miss the you Guys and just wanted to let you know that things are not very good over here and ask you for good thoughts, healing prayer, or mention of my son’s name in meditation. His name is Konrad and he is only 10 yrs old. Those of you who pray and believe in miracles please pray for one to reach our family, I need all the wisdom of the universe to descend upon us here to make the right decisions for Konrad’s treatment. I typically don’t lack in perseverance and strength when it comes to fighting for someone other than myself, so I just need to have a “crystal ball” to make choices that will result in better outcomes. Not asking for too much here, am I?![emoji6][emoji38] of course, joking here. .... so Friends I can’t tell how and when I’ll get back here so if anyone wishes to contact me, the best way is probably either text message or WhatsApp, one of my old friends who lives in Germany got me on it, so I do chat on that one at times. Email is ok too, but unless I expect one from somebody it is very easy for me to miss it buried in all the junk that’s been inundating my email account, so if you use e-mail, I’d need a text alert that one is coming so I know to look for it. My email address: [email protected], my cell ph #. (512)-565-8747. I know this is not usually done on public forum but I’d rather do that than risk a chance of losing a friend due to lack of communication. I check my text messages few times daily, and WhatsApp account every couple days. So ling My Friends. Please keep me and my sweet Boy in your thoughts[emoji173]️ I’ll try to check in here now and then


----------



## Bee62

*Prison break*
Only a few cm more , only a few.....






Moozillion said:


> Just popping in and out again to say "Hi and Bye!"
> Have a great day, all.
> 
> ...and I LOVE your fun photos and silly captions, Bee!!!!  @Bee62


Thank you Bea !!!!!!!!! Enjoy them.


----------



## Bee62

@Pearly 

Dear Ewa, I pray for your son Konrad. 
I wish him all the best on earth that he soon recovers, and I wish you much strenght in this hard time.

Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys, just dropped in to let everyone know that I was still alive, so were my torties. They are doing great, eating and growing like monsters. They are active and healthy, but one of my twin sons is not, and that’s what has been keeping me so preoccupied and off The Forum. Every waking moment when I don’t drop flat on my face at night, I research. We have been dealing with some mysterious gastrointestinal condition which has turned my boy’s life (and ours) completely upside down, and started nibbling on his spirit. It is trying to break him. In last couple wks I had to pull him out of school as sitting in class had become impossible for him. I miss the you Guys and just wanted to let you know that things are not very good over here and ask you for good thoughts, healing prayer, or mention of my son’s name in meditation. His name is Konrad and he is only 10 yrs old. Those of you who pray and believe in miracles please pray for one to reach our family, I need all the wisdom of the universe to descend upon us here to make the right decisions for Konrad’s treatment. I typically don’t lack in perseverance and strength when it comes to fighting for someone other than myself, so I just need to have a “crystal ball” to make choices that will result in better outcomes. Not asking for too much here, am I?![emoji6][emoji38] of course, joking here. .... so Friends I can’t tell how and when I’ll get back here so if anyone wishes to contact me, the best way is probably either text message or WhatsApp, one of my old friends who lives in Germany got me on it, so I do chat on that one at times. Email is ok too, but unless I expect one from somebody it is very easy for me to miss it buried in all the junk that’s been inundating my email account, so if you use e-mail, I’d need a text alert that one is coming so I know to look for it. My email address: [email protected], my cell ph #. (512)-565-8747. I know this is not usually done on public forum but I’d rather do that than risk a chance of losing a friend due to lack of communication. I check my text messages few times daily, and WhatsApp account every couple days. So ling My Friends. Please keep me and my sweet Boy in your thoughts[emoji173]️ I’ll try to check in here now and then



Hi Everyone 

I have set up a TFO/CDR Whatsapp group so we can talk to Ewa. If anyone wants to join it, please message me with your cellphone number and I will add you. 

I’ve been dealing with the in laws today -back on Tuesday. All OK, I think, just been busy !


----------



## Pearly

Bee62 said:


> @Pearly
> 
> Dear Ewa, I pray for your son Konrad.
> I wish him all the best on earth that he soon recovers, and I wish you much strenght in this hard time.
> 
> Sabine



Thank you, Sabine! It feels so good to be in the Forum again! If only for a little bit. I really miss this great community


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have set up a TFO/CDR Whatsapp group so we can talk to Ewa. If anyone wants to join it, please message me with your cellphone number and I will add you.
> 
> I’ve been dealing with the in laws today -back on Tuesday. All OK, I think, just been busy !



You are Darling!!!! Thank you sooooo much! And thank God for computer savvy people like you[emoji8]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys, just dropped in to let everyone know that I was still alive, so were my torties. They are doing great, eating and growing like monsters. They are active and healthy, but one of my twin sons is not, and that’s what has been keeping me so preoccupied and off The Forum. Every waking moment when I don’t drop flat on my face at night, I research. We have been dealing with some mysterious gastrointestinal condition which has turned my boy’s life (and ours) completely upside down, and started nibbling on his spirit. It is trying to break him. In last couple wks I had to pull him out of school as sitting in class had become impossible for him. I miss the you Guys and just wanted to let you know that things are not very good over here and ask you for good thoughts, healing prayer, or mention of my son’s name in meditation. His name is Konrad and he is only 10 yrs old. Those of you who pray and believe in miracles please pray for one to reach our family, I need all the wisdom of the universe to descend upon us here to make the right decisions for Konrad’s treatment. I typically don’t lack in perseverance and strength when it comes to fighting for someone other than myself, so I just need to have a “crystal ball” to make choices that will result in better outcomes. Not asking for too much here, am I?![emoji6][emoji38] of course, joking here. .... so Friends I can’t tell how and when I’ll get back here so if anyone wishes to contact me, the best way is probably either text message or WhatsApp, one of my old friends who lives in Germany got me on it, so I do chat on that one at times. Email is ok too, but unless I expect one from somebody it is very easy for me to miss it buried in all the junk that’s been inundating my email account, so if you use e-mail, I’d need a text alert that one is coming so I know to look for it. My email address: [email protected], my cell ph #. (512)-565-8747. I know this is not usually done on public forum but I’d rather do that than risk a chance of losing a friend due to lack of communication. I check my text messages few times daily, and WhatsApp account every couple days. So ling My Friends. Please keep me and my sweet Boy in your thoughts[emoji173]️ I’ll try to check in here now and then


Oh, dear, Cousin Ewa, I'm happy to hear your tortoises are well, but so sorry to hear about Konrad. wifey and I send our very best wishes for a speedy recovery and all our love. If you want to send me a relevant address by PM then I would love to send Konrad a card from Morocco. 
Thanks for stopping by and telling us.
Keep strong. 
All my love.,
Adam


----------



## Bee62

Pearly said:


> Thank you, Sabine! It feels so good to be in the Forum again! If only for a little bit. I really miss this great community


.... and we miss you !


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> .... and we miss you !


Good evening Adam. I saw you lurking out of your corner.
How do you feel today ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear, Cousin Ewa, I'm happy to hear your tortoises are well, but so sorry to hear about Konrad. wifey and I send our very best wishes for a speedy recovery and all our love. If you want to send me a relevant address by PM then I would love to send Konrad a card from Morocco.
> Thanks for stopping by and telling us.
> Keep strong.
> All my love.,
> Adam



And if you don't mind others of us having your address, we have a PM going on now for the Christmas card exchange. We'd all like to send something to Konrad too, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. I saw you lurking out of your corner.
> How do you feel today ?


Quite ropey. 
I may have to go the doctors tomorrow I think. 
I think i have a few infections from this cold. 
How are you, my friend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> And if you don't mind others of us having your address, we have a PM going on now for the Christmas card exchange. We'd all like to send something to Konrad too, please.


Yup, good plan.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> And if you don't mind others of us having your address, we have a PM going on now for the Christmas card exchange. We'd all like to send something to Konrad too, please.


That`s a good idea !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite ropey.
> I may have to go the doctors tomorrow I think.
> I think i have a few infections from this cold.
> How are you, my friend?


Good idea to go to a doctor when you are not feeling better. A normally cold should be better by now. Do you must cough or do you have fever ?

I am feeling pretty good. Thanks for asking.

Are you tired this evening ?


----------



## Bee62

This evening viewing the movie Krampus 2.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus_(film)

By the way, the movie Despicable me 3 was great ! Much to laugh and the minions had been cute and sometimes evil as ever !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good idea to go to a doctor when you are not feeling better. A normally cold should be better by now. Do you must cough or do you have fever ?
> 
> I am feeling pretty good. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Are you tired this evening ?


Yes, very tired.
I have a cough, but it only started today., I think I have developed a lung infection as i often do. 
No fever, thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This evening viewing the movie Krampus 2.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus_(film)
> 
> By the way, the movie Despicable me 3 was great ! Much to laugh and the minions had been cute and sometimes evil as ever !


I've not seen any of them. 
Doctor Who for me, "Silver Nemesis" the 25th anniversary story from 1988, not very good.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, very tired.
> I have a cough, but it only started today., I think I have developed a lung infection as i often do.
> No fever, thankfully.


Sorry to hear that. Please go to a doctor. A lung infection is dangerous, especially for you ! Please take care of yourself my friend !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Please go to a doctor. A lung infection is dangerous, especially for you ! Please take care of yourself my friend !


Mmm.
I shall try.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmm.
> I shall try.


Not try. Please do !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not try. Please do !


I don't promise anything.
I may well sleep half of tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't promise anything.
> I may well sleep half of tomorrow.


Stubborn you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Stubborn you.


Sleepy me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleepy me.


I am going to sleep too, so Good night Adam. Sleep well and try to recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am going to sleep too, so Good night Adam. Sleep well and try to recover.


I am getting a bit down with this, so yes, hopefully feel better soon. 
Sleep well, ccl Bee. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

An ancient coral _Favosites fibrilla _from the Pennines I found many, many years ago. About 455 million years old


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates.
Very quiet in here at the moment. 
Not like the Cold Dark Room at all. 
Just come in and say," Wibble" please, if nothing else.


----------



## Kristoff

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys, just dropped in to let everyone know that I was still alive, so were my torties. They are doing great, eating and growing like monsters. They are active and healthy, but one of my twin sons is not, and that’s what has been keeping me so preoccupied and off The Forum. Every waking moment when I don’t drop flat on my face at night, I research. We have been dealing with some mysterious gastrointestinal condition which has turned my boy’s life (and ours) completely upside down, and started nibbling on his spirit. It is trying to break him. In last couple wks I had to pull him out of school as sitting in class had become impossible for him. I miss the you Guys and just wanted to let you know that things are not very good over here and ask you for good thoughts, healing prayer, or mention of my son’s name in meditation. His name is Konrad and he is only 10 yrs old. Those of you who pray and believe in miracles please pray for one to reach our family, I need all the wisdom of the universe to descend upon us here to make the right decisions for Konrad’s treatment. I typically don’t lack in perseverance and strength when it comes to fighting for someone other than myself, so I just need to have a “crystal ball” to make choices that will result in better outcomes. Not asking for too much here, am I?![emoji6][emoji38] of course, joking here. .... so Friends I can’t tell how and when I’ll get back here so if anyone wishes to contact me, the best way is probably either text message or WhatsApp, one of my old friends who lives in Germany got me on it, so I do chat on that one at times. Email is ok too, but unless I expect one from somebody it is very easy for me to miss it buried in all the junk that’s been inundating my email account, so if you use e-mail, I’d need a text alert that one is coming so I know to look for it. My email address: [email protected], my cell ph #. (512)-565-8747. I know this is not usually done on public forum but I’d rather do that than risk a chance of losing a friend due to lack of communication. I check my text messages few times daily, and WhatsApp account every couple days. So ling My Friends. Please keep me and my sweet Boy in your thoughts[emoji173]️ I’ll try to check in here now and then



Oh dear. Sending good thoughts to your boy, Ewa. Nothing is more taxing on your spirit than having your child in pain and not being able to do anything about it. Here’s a postcard to your family from Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> This evening viewing the movie Krampus 2.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krampus_(film)
> 
> By the way, the movie Despicable me 3 was great ! Much to laugh and the minions had been cute and sometimes evil as ever !



Oh Bee, you’re one in a minion!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> Very quiet in here at the moment.
> Not like the Cold Dark Room at all.
> Just come in and say," Wibble" please, if nothing else.



Wobble


----------



## Kristoff

I’m home!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I’m off shortly for a routine beating up by my physio to keep my back moving. 

A reminder that if anyone wants to join the whatsapp chat group to keep in touch with Ewa (Pearly) then just PM me your cellphone / mobile number


----------



## JoesMum

Rude words. JoesDad’s contract is being ended at the end of this week. It seems they can’t afford him 

Oh well. That’s the perils of contracting... you have a very short notice period. I am sure there will be other opportunities... they probably won’t include travel to Palma though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Wobble


That'll do. 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Rude words. JoesDad’s contract is being ended at the end of this week. It seems they can’t afford him
> 
> Oh well. That’s the perils of contracting... you have a very short notice period. I am sure there will be other opportunities... they probably won’t include travel to Palma though.


Oh, that's terrible news! 
How very disappointing. 
Still, like you say, i'm sure many other opportunities lie ahead. 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates! 
Slept til midday and feel a little bit better for it. 
wifey now quite ill, it's finally broken down her defences, poor lamb. 
I'm off out with Tidgy, the fresh air will do us both good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Ordovician bryozoan (moss animal) _Constellaria antheloides _from Willaimson County, Tennessee, USA. About 450 million years old.




About 2 cm long.


----------



## Moozillion

Here's something from a column in our newspaper that I enjoyed and thought I'd pass along:

William Brydon says, "No English dictionary has been able to adequately explain the difference between the words' complete' and 'finished.'
"In a recent linguistic competition held in London and attended by, supposedly, the best in the world, Samdar Balgobin, a Guyanese man, was the clear winner wth a standing ovation that lasted over 5 minutes.
"The final question was: 'How do you explain the difference between complete and finished in a way that is easy to understand?'
"Here is his astute answer:
" 'When you marry the right woman, you are complete. When you marry the wrong woman, you are finished. And when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are completely finished!' "


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here's something from a column in our newspaper that I enjoyed and thought I'd pass along:
> 
> William Brydon says, "No English dictionary has been able to adequately explain the difference between the words' complete' and 'finished.'
> "In a recent linguistic competition held in London and attended by, supposedly, the best in the world, Samdar Balgobin, a Guyanese man, was the clear winner wth a standing ovation that lasted over 5 minutes.
> "The final question was: 'How do you explain the difference between complete and finished in a way that is easy to understand?'
> "Here is his astute answer:
> " 'When you marry the right woman, you are complete. When you marry the wrong woman, you are finished. And when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are completely finished!' "


Genius! 
Simpy brilliant.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Rude words. JoesDad’s contract is being ended at the end of this week. It seems they can’t afford him
> 
> Oh well. That’s the perils of contracting... you have a very short notice period. I am sure there will be other opportunities... they probably won’t include travel to Palma though.



Sorry to hear that. Oh well, I’m sure there will be other sunny places to visit. xxx


----------



## johnandjade

Good evenooning friends! Still trying to learn how to work this new phone [emoji34]. I'll pm mum for the whats app, i can work that at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good evenooning friends! Still trying to learn how to work this new phone [emoji34]. I'll pm mum for the whats app, i can work that at least.


Good evening, John. 
Nice to hear from you! 
Are you in for TORTOISE this year?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Slept til midday and feel a little bit better for it.
> wifey now quite ill, it's finally broken down her defences, poor lamb.
> I'm off out with Tidgy, the fresh air will do us both good.


Good evening Adam. Good news that you are feeling a little bit better. I s it still so, now in the evening ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Here's something from a column in our newspaper that I enjoyed and thought I'd pass along:
> 
> William Brydon says, "No English dictionary has been able to adequately explain the difference between the words' complete' and 'finished.'
> "In a recent linguistic competition held in London and attended by, supposedly, the best in the world, Samdar Balgobin, a Guyanese man, was the clear winner wth a standing ovation that lasted over 5 minutes.
> "The final question was: 'How do you explain the difference between complete and finished in a way that is easy to understand?'
> "Here is his astute answer:
> " 'When you marry the right woman, you are complete. When you marry the wrong woman, you are finished. And when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are completely finished!' "


Great ! LOL !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Good news that you are feeling a little bit better. I s it still so, now in the evening ?


Feel quite a bit better actually. 
Looking after wifey now. 
i think i'm cooking tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> Nice to hear from you!
> Are you in for TORTOISE this year?



Of course [emoji217]


----------



## Bee62

Best wishes for wifey. Please tell her this from me.
What will you cook ?
It is supper time here too and today I will eat my tortoise food: Chicoree with bacon and cheese. 
Yuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy !

I am missing Laura. @Laura1412 where are you ?
Or have you seen Laura, Adam ?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Of course [emoji217]



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!
A big electronic kiss from me to you.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Best wishes for wifey. Please tell her this from me.
> What will you cook ?
> It is supper time here too and today I will eat my tortoise food: Chicoree with bacon and cheese.
> Yuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> 
> I am missing Laura. @Laura1412 where are you ?
> Or have you seen Laura, Adam ?



I’m here Sabine sorry iv not been around for a bit got a lot goin on with my back at mo n struggling lots hope u all ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Of course [emoji217]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're *SIX ! ! ! *


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Best wishes for wifey. Please tell her this from me.
> What will you cook ?
> It is supper time here too and today I will eat my tortoise food: Chicoree with bacon and cheese.
> Yuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> 
> I am missing Laura. @Laura1412 where are you ?
> Or have you seen Laura, Adam ?



I’m here Sabine sorry iv not been around for a bit got a lot goin on with my back at mo n struggling lots hope u all ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Best wishes for wifey. Please tell her this from me.
> What will you cook ?
> It is supper time here too and today I will eat my tortoise food: Chicoree with bacon and cheese.
> Yuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> 
> I am missing Laura. @Laura1412 where are you ?
> Or have you seen Laura, Adam ?


Sounds yummy. (the food not Laura.) (Though she is probably yummy, too! ) 
No, no word from Laura for a bit, but she does have a little time off sometimes. 
I'm sure she's okay and will rejoin us soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I’m here Sabine sorry iv not been around for a bit got a lot goin on with my back at mo n struggling lots hope u all ok


Lovely to hear from you, Laura.
I know about back problems, most horrid. 
Do you wish to join our Christmas card exchange this year?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely to hear from you, Laura.
> I know about back problems, most horrid.
> Do you wish to join our Christmas card exchange this year?


Yes please I would like that the hospital av done surgery on my nerve problem in my right leg but it appears worse then before they started so I’m not good at mo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes please I would like that the hospital av done surgery on my nerve problem in my right leg but it appears worse then before they started so I’m not good at mo


It probably will feel worse before it gets better. 
Or so one hopes. 
Yvonne will add you to our special PM so that people can send you cards and you can receive them. 
Look after yourself, my friend!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It probably will feel worse before it gets better.
> Or so one hopes.
> Yvonne will add you to our special PM so that people can send you cards and you can receive them.
> Look after yourself, my friend!


I hope your are right adam my mobility is worse now then before I am in agony I look forward to bein added I’m always here justsometimes a little spaced out with all the tablets hope u are well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I hope your are right adam my mobility is worse now then before I am in agony I look forward to bein added I’m always here justsometimes a little spaced out with all the tablets hope u are well


Bit of a cold, but i'm pretty good, really, nothing to complain about, though i do! 
Things should get better for you in a while, what do the doctors say?


----------



## Laura1412

Well I ad a mri scan n they said it shown an area of compression on the nerve down my right leg and that they hoped to operate and relieve the nerve and hope I get feeling back in my leg but they said it is possible that the nerve is too severely damaged and may not regain feeling bit was a chance I thought I should take but it’s not looking good,so glad u ok n wifey n tidgy I hope


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I’m here Sabine sorry iv not been around for a bit got a lot goin on with my back at mo n struggling lots hope u all ok


Good evening Laura. Glad you are here. I hope you are feeling better now.
How are your pets ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well I ad a mri scan n they said it shown an area of compression on the nerve down my right leg and that they hoped to operate and relieve the nerve and hope I get feeling back in my leg but they said it is possible that the nerve is too severely damaged and may not regain feeling bit was a chance I thought I should take but it’s not looking good,so glad u ok n wifey n tidgy I hope


wifey's got a nasty cold and is whining a lot, which serves me right because i had it and did the same.
Tidgy's just great!


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura. Glad you are here. I hope you are feeling better now.
> How are your pets ?



Yes they all good thank u clydes is loving his new table bless him how r u


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Well I ad a mri scan n they said it shown an area of compression on the nerve down my right leg and that they hoped to operate and relieve the nerve and hope I get feeling back in my leg but they said it is possible that the nerve is too severely damaged and may not regain feeling bit was a chance I thought I should take but it’s not looking good,so glad u ok n wifey n tidgy I hope


Yvonne has added you to our PM. 
You should have a PM appearing called "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 
or something. 
Just add your name and address and country so only the Roommates can see it and away we go!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> I’m here Sabine sorry iv not been around for a bit got a lot goin on with my back at mo n struggling lots hope u all ok


Hi Laura

Sorry to hear about your back. I have been back at the physio today. I have developed plantar fascitis (posh words for my heel hurts a lot) and it turns out that my wonky back has affected my leg muscles which in turn have affected my heel... 

Backs are so problematic  Ed has problems too... but I know from what you have said before that you are worse than I am in.

I hope your pain recedes soon. Big (gentle) electronic hug


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Well I ad a mri scan n they said it shown an area of compression on the nerve down my right leg and that they hoped to operate and relieve the nerve and hope I get feeling back in my leg but they said it is possible that the nerve is too severely damaged and may not regain feeling bit was a chance I thought I should take but it’s not looking good,so glad u ok n wifey n tidgy I hope


I was warned about this with my surgery. I had no feeling at all around my left knee after my back ops. I did get sensation back in it eventually, but it took months. Fingers crossed it works for you.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I was warned about this with my surgery. I had no feeling at all around my left knee after my back ops. I did get sensation back in it eventually, but it took months. Fingers crossed it works for you.


Thank you Linda I’m hopin I get the feeling back it’s a long job hope u are ok


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds yummy. (the food not Laura.) (Though she is probably yummy, too! )
> No, no word from Laura for a bit, but she does have a little time off sometimes.
> I'm sure she's okay and will rejoin us soon.


It was yummy, the meal.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back. I have been back at the physio today. I have developed plantar fascitis (posh words for my heel hurts a lot) and it turns out that my wonky back has affected my leg muscles which in turn have affected my heel...
> 
> Backs are so problematic  Ed has problems too... but I know from what you have said before that you are worse than I am in.
> 
> I hope your pain recedes soon. Big (gentle) electronic hug


Thank u I’m sorry your back as causers your knee problem that’s the thing with backs thing escalate so quickly


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne has added you to our PM.
> You should have a PM appearing called "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> or something.
> Just add your name and address and country so only the Roommates can see it and away we go!


I av got the message and added my name and address so Christmas cards at the ready thank u adam and Yvonne


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Yes please I would like that the hospital av done surgery on my nerve problem in my right leg but it appears worse then before they started so I’m not good at mo


Sorry to hear that you have pain.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that you have pain.


I’m hopin it soon eases and passes Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It was yummy, the meal.


Good! 
I am just off to cook some cheese!


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Yes they all good thank u clydes is loving his new table bless him how r u


What about Sid ? I always must think of the movie Ice Age when I hear the name "Sid".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I av got the message and added my name and address so Christmas cards at the ready thank u adam and Yvonne


Pleasure! 
So pleased you're joining in.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> What about Sid ? I always must think of the movie Ice Age when I hear the name "Sid".



Yes sid is ok my brother looks after him for me while I’m struggling but he is doing good thank u


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I’m hopin it soon eases and passes Sabine


That`s what I hope for you too. Take care of yourself.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter is surveying badgers for the next week. British badgers are different to American ones... she had those in Canada. She sent these pictures this evening.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> That`s what I hope for you too. Take care of yourself.


Thank u


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good!
> I am just off to cook some cheese!


I have had melted cheese on my chicoree too. And yummy bacon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is surveying badgers for the next week. British badgers are different to American ones... she had those in Canada. She sent these pictures this evening.
> View attachment 222184
> 
> View attachment 222185


Beautiful! 
And Linda, you were nervous last year about the success of the project but it worked out pretty well! 
Are you in for TORTOISE this year?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have had melted cheese on my chicoree too. And yummy bacon.


Yeah, I know. 
We've still got lots of bacon from our Scottish butcher in Spain! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is surveying badgers for the next week. British badgers are different to American ones... she had those in Canada. She sent these pictures this evening.
> View attachment 222184
> 
> View attachment 222185


I've never seen a badger other than on TV. I don't think we have them here in Louisiana.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've never seen a badger other than on TV. I don't think we have them here in Louisiana.


Well, Louisiana is famous for its cuisine!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Louisiana is famous for its cuisine!


What has a badger to do with a famous cuisine ? 
In Germany we have badgers too.


----------



## Bee62

Good night CDR and it`s lovely roommates.
Hope you all sleep well and not to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What has a badger to do with a famous cuisine ?
> In Germany we have badgers too.


I am just gently suggesting that in Louisiana they may have eaten them all. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night CDR and it`s lovely roommates.
> Hope you all sleep well and not to see you tomorrow.


Sleep well, Sabine.
Mind the badgers and moles don't bite.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am just gently suggesting that in Louisiana they may have eaten them all.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh noo, I think they taste really bad.
I would never, never, ever eat a badger.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep well, Sabine.
> Mind the badgers and moles don't bite.


The only animals that will bite me in my bed could be nasty bed bugs....


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> What has a badger to do with a famous cuisine ?
> In Germany we have badgers too.



I think he’s hinting that we may have eaten them all!!! [emoji12] Which is pretty astute, really: the Cajuns here in Louisiana pride themselves on eating pretty much anything!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The only animals that will bite me in my bed could be nasty bed bugs....


And meerkats. 
Obviously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think he’s hinting that we may have eaten them all!!! [emoji12] Which is pretty astute, really: the Cajuns here in Louisiana pride themselves on eating pretty much anything!!! [emoji38]


The Moroccans too. 
Though we have honey badgers in the south and some mountain badgers, I'm not sure if anyone eats them. 
Hope not, but expect so.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am just gently suggesting that in Louisiana they may have eaten them all.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I’ve talked to Cajuns down here who are proud to discuss the things they’ve eaten: raccoon, opossum, alligator, snake. basically any animal I could name, they’ve eaten and gave me the recipes!!!! [emoji15]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I’ve talked to Cajuns down here who are proud to discuss the things they’ve eaten: raccoon, opossum, alligator, snake. basically any animal I could name, they’ve eaten and gave me the recipes!!!! [emoji15]







Bleuch !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I’ve talked to Cajuns down here who are proud to discuss the things they’ve eaten: raccoon, opossum, alligator, snake. basically any animal I could name, they’ve eaten and gave me the recipes!!!! [emoji15]


I've eaten snake and crocodile. 
Both delicious, though snake's a bit chewy it has a very nice flavour. 
Like chicken!


----------



## Bee62

Here is someone who needs help !
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/dog-attacked-sulcata.161946/


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've eaten snake and crocodile.
> Both delicious, though snake's a bit chewy it has a very nice flavour.
> Like chicken!


Bleuch ! But when you need to eat them ....
The only "strange" things ( animals ) I ate had been snails and oyesters. 
I don`t need both....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bleuch ! But when you need to eat them ....
> The only "strange" things ( animals ) I ate had been snails and oyesters.
> I don`t need both....


Not too keen on snails or oysters as a rule, though both can be yummy when done right. 
I have eaten dog, locusts, spider, cockroach, maggots, all sorts of things.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too keen on snails or oysters as a rule, though both can be yummy when done right.
> I have eaten dog, locusts, spider, cockroach, maggots, all sorts of things.


I don`t believe that. You are joking !


----------



## Bee62

But now I am really "off" for bedding time. 
The sandman has thrown so much sand in my eyes that I have to close them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t believe that. Your joking !


No, I'm not, honestly. 
They eat locusts fried in oil here down south and they are yummy, like crisps. 
I've had snake in a few Asian countries. 
Spider in Northern Thailand. (not very nice) 
Cockroach in Thailand and Madagascar. ( not as bad as spider) 
Various grubs in lots of places, some good, some not. 
Dog in South Korea, moderate, but a little fatty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now I am really "off" for bedding time.
> The sandman has thrown so much sand in my eyes that I have to close them.


Me, too; I'm terribly tired. 
Sleep well, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates, my edrioasteroid classification will have to wait til tomorrow. 
Sleep well, all.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I'm not, honestly.
> They eat locusts fried in oil here down south and they are yummy, like crisps.
> I've had snake in a few Asian countries.
> Spider in Northern Thailand. (not very nice)
> Cockroach in Thailand and Madagascar. ( not as bad as spider)
> Various grubs in lots of places, some good, some not.
> Dog in South Korea, moderate, but a little fatty.


Hmmm, I will never eat any of these animals except I am starving....
I saw a report about slaughtering cats and dogs in Asia a few years ago and I can`t bear the pics I saw. This report had made me cry and I can`t view it to the end. I would never eat cat or dog meat.


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning all, another day begins[emoji123]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m off to my in laws today to do battle with electronic equipment that doesn’t want to work. Having checked it out on youtube, because the manual is useless, I think Samsung should be sued for using “Easy wifi setup” in conjunction with their wireless printers. 

This video is of the animal collection of an ecologist colleague of my daughter’s. She describes him as “mad, but knows everything”!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m off to my in laws today to do battle with electronic equipment that doesn’t want to work. Having checked it out on youtube, because the manual is useless, I think Samsung should be sued for using “Easy wifi setup” in conjunction with their wireless printers.
> 
> This video is of the animal collection of an ecologist colleague of my daughter’s. She describes him as “mad, but knows everything”!



Gooooooooood morning mum! Thank you for adding me in the whats app, and sorry for the case of mistaken identity[emoji


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, I will never eat any of these animals except I am starving....
> I saw a report about slaughtering cats and dogs in Asia a few years ago and I can`t bear the pics I saw. This report had made me cry and I can`t view it to the end. I would never eat cat or dog meat.


I haven't eaten cat. 
Dog I ate twice, once unknowingly, but the other time, I have to confess, it was out of curiosity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning all, another day begins[emoji123]


Good afternoon, John! 
I only got up at quarter past midday !


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomates


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m off to my in laws today to do battle with electronic equipment that doesn’t want to work. Having checked it out on youtube, because the manual is useless, I think Samsung should be sued for using “Easy wifi setup” in conjunction with their wireless printers.
> 
> This video is of the animal collection of an ecologist colleague of my daughter’s. She describes him as “mad, but knows everything”!


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Love all those animals, particularly the assassin bugs. 
Matt must get through a awful lot of crickets and worms!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomates


Good afternoon, Laura! 
How are you today?
Feeling a little better I hope.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura!
> How are you today?
> Feeling a little better I hope.


Still the same adam  just been supervising my mum moistioning clydes soil  how r u x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Still the same adam  just been supervising my mum moistioning clydes soil  how r u x


Just been out to buy a potato. 
So a bit breathless, but otherwise much better today.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just been out to buy a potato.
> So a bit breathless, but otherwise much better today.


Thats good then


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too keen on snails or oysters as a rule, though both can be yummy when done right.
> I have eaten dog, locusts, spider, cockroach, maggots, all sorts of things.



 Oh, MY!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!!


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(actually sometimes not.)
Good afternoon, Mooz.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (actually sometimes not.)
> Good afternoon, Mooz.



And a Good afternoon to you, as well, Adam and Co!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hey everyone
Can I get in the card exchange or is it too late?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hey everyone


Noel ! ! ! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How are you?
It's been such a long time! 
Lovely to hear from you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noel ! ! !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How are you?
> It's been such a long time!
> Lovely to hear from you!



Hi Adam!
It has 
I am back from the dead 
It’s great to see everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam!
> It has
> I am back from the dead
> It’s great to see everyone


Are you likely to be around for a bit ?
We've just started a PM for the Christmas card exchange, do you want your name added?
Hope everything is good in your life.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you likely to be around for a bit ?
> We've just started a PM for the Christmas card exchange, do you want your name added?
> Hope everything is good in your life.



I’ll be around for awhile as far as I can tell 
I’m on the mend which is good.
I would really like my name added to the PM for the Christmas card exchange. 
That was a lot of fun last year.
I still have the cards on my refrigerator


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I’ll be around for awhile as far as I can tell
> I’m on the mend which is good.
> I would really like my name added to the PM for the Christmas card exchange.
> That was a lot of fun last year.
> I still have the cards on my refrigerator


Most splendid,
Hopefully Yvonne will see this and add you and i'll message her, too. 
What about the TORTOISE this year?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid,
> Hopefully Yvonne will see this and add you and i'll message her, too.
> What about the TORTOISE this year?



@Yvonne 
I would love to do the tortoise again
I see you have your tortoise proudly displayed in your profile picture
I use part of tortoise on a daily basis when I have coffee in the morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> @Yvonne
> I would love to do the tortoise again
> I see you have your tortoise proudly displayed in your profile picture
> I use part of tortoise on a daily basis when I have coffee in the morning


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're *SEVEN ! ! ! *
That's one more than we had last year! 
The magnificent seven! 
What part of the present do you use for coffee? I don't remember now.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You're *SEVEN ! ! ! *
> That's one more than we had last year!
> The magnificent seven!
> What part of the present do you use for coffee? I don't remember now.



Yay!!!
I use the coffee mug


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all.

I hope you aren't being dazzled by the shine from my halo in the gloom of the CDR

I went, alone, to see the in-laws today to attempt to resolve problems with a printer that my FiL has owned for 5 years, but never previously admitted that he hasn't been able to set up. As you're probably aware, I have been working in IT since I graduated in 1985, but FiL has his own views on whether or not I am able to undertake such complex tasks given that I am a mere woman. Let's just say that, had JoesDad not been such a huge support over the last 30 years, I would probably be in jail for murder.

Anyway, FiL let me get on with it without watching my every move and, while it wasn't straightforward, I got it working... Samsung needs reporting for the "easy printer setup" lies! FiL is delighted and I am currently in his good books. It won't last, but I'll enjoy it while it happens


----------



## JoesMum

Oh, and if anyone wants to join the Whatsapp set up to talk to Pearly (Ewa) who is having a tough time with son Konrad's as yet undiagnosed sickness then PM me your cellphone number. 

Pleased to see you Noel @AZtortMom


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!!!
> I use the coffee mug


If you want to see more of the Tortoise teapot, it's featured here in my version of "Esio Trot". 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I hope you aren't being dazzled by the shine from my halo in the gloom of the CDR
> 
> I went, alone, to see the in-laws today to attempt to resolve problems with a printer that my FiL has owned for 5 years, but never previously admitted that he hasn't been able to set up. As you're probably aware, I have been working in IT since I graduated in 1985, but FiL has his own views on whether or not I am able to undertake such complex tasks given that I am a mere woman. Let's just say that, had JoesDad not been such a huge support over the last 30 years, I would probably be in jail for murder.
> 
> Anyway, FiL let me get on with it without watching my every move and, while it wasn't straightforward, I got it working... Samsung needs reporting for the "easy printer setup" lies! FiL is delighted and I am currently in his good books. It won't last, but I'll enjoy it while it happens


Result! 
Good job in a couple of ways. 
Good evening, Linda.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Oh, and if anyone wants to join the Whatsapp set up to talk to Pearly (Ewa) who is having a tough time with son Konrad's as yet undiagnosed sickness then PM me your cellphone number.
> 
> Pleased to see you Noel @AZtortMom



*big wave*
Good to see you too
Oh no!
That’s really hard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, it's quiet in here at night at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The nautiloid _Trilacinoceras hunanense _from China,, Middle Ordovician about 460 million years old. 


A nautilus, a creature rather like a squid or octopus lived in the end and added chambers as it grew. 
When it was young it had a coiled shell and swam as an active predator, but as it got older the shell becomes straight and it became a bottom dweller and an ambush predator.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The nautiloid _Trilacinoceras hunanense _from China,, Middle Ordovician about 460 million years old.
> View attachment 222269
> 
> A nautilus, a creature rather like a squid or octopus lived in the end and added chambers as it grew.
> When it was young it had a coiled shell and swam as an active predator, but as it got older the shell becomes straight and it became a bottom dweller and an ambush predator.



Wow! That’s really cool!
[emoji106]


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, it's quiet in here at night at the moment.



I think everyone is eating dinner or going to bed [emoji52]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I think everyone is eating dinner or going to bed [emoji52]


You're probably right. 
Did you get a chance to check out your teapot in my "Esio Trot", yet?


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're probably right.
> Did you get a chance to check out your teapot in my "Esio Trot", yet?



I have not yet [emoji846]
I will have to check it out when I wake up to go to work in a few hours.
I will talk to in a few hours friend 
Good night [emoji846]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I have not yet [emoji846]
> I will have to check it out when I wake up to go to work in a few hours.
> I will talk to in a few hours friend
> Good night [emoji846]


Night, night, Noel. 
So nice to have you back with us. 
You'll have to update us all with what's been happening with your new house etc. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night, Roommates, another early one for me.
Time to go and count the inside of my eyelids. 
Don't forget to jump up and down and wave your limbs and jellyfish about if you wish to take part In the Cold Dark Room Christmas card exchange or the famous TORTOISE ! ! !
Sleep well, everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I woke early for reasons I’m not sure of. I need coffee!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I woke early for reasons I’m not sure of. I need coffee!



There was never a bad excuse for coffee! Good morning, Linda! 
Great job on that printer. I reckon it was a dangerous mission.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> I have not yet [emoji846]
> I will have to check it out when I wake up to go to work in a few hours.
> I will talk to in a few hours friend
> Good night [emoji846]



The teapot is a great actor/actress!  Good to not see you, Noel!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> There was never a bad excuse for coffee! Good morning, Linda!
> Great job on that printer. I reckon it was a dangerous mission.



Given that I got a right telling off for daring to use the tv remote on one occasion (when nobody else was in the room), you are correct in your risk assessment. My FiL can be very “difficult”


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Given that I got a right telling off for daring to use the tv remote on one occasion (when nobody else was in the room), you are correct in your risk assessment. My FiL can be very “difficult”



You’re joking, right?  

I’m off to see a friend for coffee. It’s her birthday today and she had the most brilliant idea of meeting without the kids for a change. I’d forgotten there was that possibility.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You’re joking, right?


I wish I was. It says a lot for JoesDad really. He stands by me and up for me and knows his Dad’s behaviour is unacceptable. It used to upset me. After 32 years, I can shrug it off and we can even laugh about it sometimes. I find it most difficult when I get verbally attacked in front of my children... they were horrified the first time it happened. They’re still horrified, but they’re old enough to be part of the conversation at home now and deal with it. 


> I’m off to see a friend for coffee. It’s her birthday today and she had the most brilliant idea of meeting without the kids for a change. I’d forgotten there was that possibility.


Happy birthday friend! My good friend has her birthday today too, but she is too far away to meet today 

Have a lovely child-free time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I woke early for reasons I’m not sure of. I need coffee!


On my second coffee already, slowly waking up. 
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You’re joking, right?
> 
> I’m off to see a friend for coffee. It’s her birthday today and she had the most brilliant idea of meeting without the kids for a change. I’d forgotten there was that possibility.


Good morning, Lena. 
Have a coffee on me! 
Enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First student due now. 
But this one is always late and often has to pray before we start. 
I'm not that bad as a teacher!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam!
> It has
> I am back from the dead
> It’s great to see everyone


Hello Noel, glad that you are back ! 
Would you tell us what happend that you have been so long "away". Only if you will, naturally !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You're *SEVEN ! ! ! *
> That's one more than we had last year!
> The magnificent seven!
> What part of the present do you use for coffee? I don't remember now.


Mayby it is me, the one more than last year ? Last year I was in the Christmas Card exchange but not in Tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The nautiloid _Trilacinoceras hunanense _from China,, Middle Ordovician about 460 million years old.
> View attachment 222269
> 
> A nautilus, a creature rather like a squid or octopus lived in the end and added chambers as it grew.
> When it was young it had a coiled shell and swam as an active predator, but as it got older the shell becomes straight and it became a bottom dweller and an ambush predator.


This fossil pleases me. It is beautiful !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> I hope you aren't being dazzled by the shine from my halo in the gloom of the CDR
> 
> I went, alone, to see the in-laws today to attempt to resolve problems with a printer that my FiL has owned for 5 years, but never previously admitted that he hasn't been able to set up. As you're probably aware, I have been working in IT since I graduated in 1985, but FiL has his own views on whether or not I am able to undertake such complex tasks given that I am a mere woman. Let's just say that, had JoesDad not been such a huge support over the last 30 years, I would probably be in jail for murder.
> 
> Anyway, FiL let me get on with it without watching my every move and, while it wasn't straightforward, I got it working... Samsung needs reporting for the "easy printer setup" lies! FiL is delighted and I am currently in his good books. It won't last, but I'll enjoy it while it happens


The glow of your halow is fine !  Brighter than the yellyfishs. Can you leave the halo here in the dark to brighten it a little bit ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, it's quiet in here at night at the moment.


I was very, very busy yesterday !
Creating and preparing individual Christmas Cards ! A lot of time I spend with this "hard work".


----------



## JoesMum

I’m adjusting the caffeine level in my bloodstream again. I really can’t get going today. And my back is being grumbly so I think I might need to return to the physiotherapist next week. 

Now I must find a birthday present for my friend. It needs posting very soon!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh, and if anyone wants to join the Whatsapp set up to talk to Pearly (Ewa) who is having a tough time with son Konrad's as yet undiagnosed sickness then PM me your cellphone number.
> 
> Pleased to see you Noel @AZtortMom


Sorry, but I have no I-phone or something like that. 
I live without any apps. But when Ewa would tell me ( or us ) her postal adress, I would like to send Konrad and his brother a Christmas gift.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m adjusting the caffeine level in my bloodstream again. I really can’t get going today. And my back is being grumbly so I think I might need to return to the physiotherapist next week.
> 
> Now I must find a birthday present for my friend. It needs posting very soon!


Good afternoon Linda. Sorry to hear that your back is bad today again.
Coffee is always fine. I like it too.
For the present of your friend you might ask amazon ? Have you any clue what you are searching for as a present ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Linda. Sorry to hear that your back is bad today again.
> Coffee is always fine. I like it too.
> For the present of your friend you might ask amazon ? Have you any clue what you are searching for as a present ?



She’s very musical and I have known her since I was 10. We have bought presents every birthday and Christmas for over 40 years! I am struggling with finding something I haven’t already bought!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> She’s very musical and I have known her since I was 10. We have bought presents every birthday and Christmas for over 40 years! I am struggling with finding something I haven’t already bought!


Yes, I see. That will be a problem.
Hmmm ..... Mayby you can buy her tickets for a musical or something similar she would like to see.
You also could create an individual and personal coupon for a musical show she likes to see.
Good idea ???


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The nautiloid _Trilacinoceras hunanense _from China,, Middle Ordovician about 460 million years old.
> View attachment 222269
> 
> A nautilus, a creature rather like a squid or octopus lived in the end and added chambers as it grew.
> When it was young it had a coiled shell and swam as an active predator, but as it got older the shell becomes straight and it became a bottom dweller and an ambush predator.



Do you own this beauty? Gorgeous either way!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Lena. How are you ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Mayby it is me, the one more than last year ? Last year I was in the Christmas Card exchange but not in Tortoise.



Hope @ZEROPILOT will join too. TORTOISE was great fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby it is me, the one more than last year ? Last year I was in the Christmas Card exchange but not in Tortoise.


No, Jane is new to the TORTOISE this year, too. 
Ed has not been around, he participated last year, but I'm not sure about this year. 
I must contact him. 
Good morning, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I was very, very busy yesterday !
> Creating and preparing individual Christmas Cards ! A lot of time I spend with this "hard work".


I won't be sending out the Christmas cards til a bit later.
But don't worry, I use express donkeys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> She’s very musical and I have known her since I was 10. We have bought presents every birthday and Christmas for over 40 years! I am struggling with finding something I haven’t already bought!


A didgeridoo?
I have one and used to play it a lot when i had lungs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Do you own this beauty? Gorgeous either way!


Yes, it's mine! 
All mine! 
And it is indeed very beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope @ZEROPILOT will join too. TORTOISE was great fun.


If he doesn't respond today I will e-mail him.
I hope he plays too. 
I like Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, the student came and we studied the Quran today. 
Next student due in 35 minutes. 
Golly.


----------



## Kristoff

Did we talk about weird foods in here? These are all hype in Denmark. And of course I had to get them.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Did we talk about weird foods in here? These are all hype in Denmark. And of course I had to get them.
> 
> View attachment 222321



They’re reckoned to be the sustainable foods for humans going forwards!

I have been to this restaurant and eaten all sorts of weird and wonderful things! Their menu is on the website 

Archipelago Restaurant - London


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Did we talk about weird foods in here? These are all hype in Denmark. And of course I had to get them.
> 
> View attachment 222321


I had ants in chocolate once, in England ! 
I'd go for this, I'd doubt you'd even notice much difference.


----------



## AZtortMom

Whew!
I finally was able to log back in and catch back up!


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They’re reckoned to be the sustainable foods for humans going forwards!
> 
> I have been to this restaurant and eaten all sorts of weird and wonderful things! Their menu is on the website
> 
> Archipelago Restaurant - London


It's a gimmick at the moment. 
But tastes change, who knows what the future holds?


----------



## Laura1412

Afternoon all hope all is good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji38]



wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon all hope all is good


Good afternoon, Laura.
All good here, you?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura.
> All good here, you?


Yes I’m all good adam thanks glad u r too how is wifey n tidgy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes I’m all good adam thanks glad u r too how is wifey n tidgy


wifey and Tidgy are both excellent and gobbling just now. 
I guess you'll be overwintering Clyde?


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey and Tidgy are both excellent and gobbling just now.
> I guess you'll be overwintering Clyde?


Yes I’m not hibernating clyde he’s still doin great still pottering about n eating ok so he’s good bless him he loves the new table


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Yes I’m not hibernating clyde he’s still doin great still pottering about n eating ok so he’s good bless him he loves the new table


Hi Laura! 


I’m glad Clyde likes his new home. You did it beautifully


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> 
> I’m glad Clyde likes his new home. You did it beautifully


Hi Linda thank u he seems to be doin good on the soil out mums garden just a nightmare to keep moist  hope you are ok


----------



## AZtortMom

@Bee62
Hi Bee!
Well I’ve been away because of a very long and tiresome medical journey.
For 6 months they didn’t know what was wrong. Finally after being put in all types of tubes and stuck with all types of probes and needles, they have determined I have failing adrenaline glands and IBS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> @Bee62
> Hi Bee!
> Well I’ve been away because of a very long and tiresome medical journey.
> For 6 months they didn’t know what was wrong. Finally after being put in all types of tubes and stuck with all types of probes and needles, they have determined I have failing adrenaline glands and IBS.


Addison's disease?
That all sounds pretty ghastly. 
So they can treat it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yes. They are currently treating it with replacement hormones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yes. They are currently treating it with replacement hormones.


And you are okay?
Physically and mentally coping, one hopes? 
Sending all our love and best wishes your way.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thank you my friend [emoji846]
I take it one day at a time


----------



## JSWallace

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon all hope all is good


Hi Laura, yes good here. Nelly hibernating now [emoji853]


----------



## Laura1412

JSWallace said:


> Hi Laura, yes good here. Nelly hibernating now [emoji853]


Glad you ok Jane n nelly bless her


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Laura, yes good here. Nelly hibernating now [emoji853]


Good evening, Jane.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Yes. They are currently treating it with replacement hormones.


I'm glad they finally figured out the problem AND can get you some relief. 

President Kennedy also had Addison's Disease, so you're in good company!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm glad they finally figured out the problem AND can get you some relief.
> 
> President Kennedy also had Addison's Disease, so you're in good company!


I didn't know that! 
Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another student due now. 
See you in a couple of hours, people.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I have no I-phone or something like that.
> I live without any apps. But when Ewa would tell me ( or us ) her postal adress, I would like to send Konrad and his brother a Christmas gift.


Ewa's address is in the Christmas Card exchange now


----------



## johnandjade

Wibble!!! Slowly getting the hang of the new phone, and have caught zacs man flu.... its went viral [emoji12]. 

Will try share pictures i've taken the last few days, camera is decent on this. Im back working in base but just as a worker, they are finaly training someone else up !

Hope everyone is well...... 
I think i have attached a pic of a wee bunny i seen [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Wibble!!! Slowly getting the hang of the new phone, and have caught zacs man flu.... its went viral [emoji12].
> 
> Will try share pictures i've taken the last few days, camera is decent on this. Im back working in base but just as a worker, they are finaly training someone else up !
> 
> Hope everyone is well......
> I think i have attached a pic of a wee bunny i seen [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 222336


What phone do you have now John?

You're right about Zac's virus... i appear to be going down with it too. Maybe I need to update the anti-virus on my computer


----------



## johnandjade

The difference between a rabbit and a hare???? 

You can pull a 'hare' out your bum, but not a rabbit!![emoji85] [emoji87] [emoji86]


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> The difference between a rabbit and a hare????
> 
> You can pull a 'hare' out your bum, but not a rabbit!![emoji85] [emoji87] [emoji86]



Groan!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> What phone do you have now John?
> 
> You're right about Zac's virus... i appear to be going down with it too. Maybe I need to update the anti-virus on my computer


 I have a red one now. [emoji48] [emoji48] [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

Hee heee. It's a HTC one i think.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I have a red one now. [emoji48] [emoji48] [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]
> 
> Hee heee. It's a HTC one i think.



That’s Android. You need to deregister your mobile number from iMessage as my iPhone thinks your number is still on an iPhone. 

Here’s how to do it
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT203042


----------



## johnandjade

Monday morning was nice!

Thats a silvercross pram from the 70's i think. My winter detail project.


----------



## johnandjade

Just checking in to check out, nos da friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Wibble!!! Slowly getting the hang of the new phone, and have caught zacs man flu.... its went viral [emoji12].
> 
> Will try share pictures i've taken the last few days, camera is decent on this. Im back working in base but just as a worker, they are finaly training someone else up !
> 
> Hope everyone is well......
> I think i have attached a pic of a wee bunny i seen [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 222336


Did you eat it?
Wibble! 
i have the greatest of sympathy for your man flu. 
These women really have no idea how much you must be suffering. 
I haven't heard from Zac for a while. 
He is hiding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> The difference between a rabbit and a hare????
> 
> You can pull a 'hare' out your bum, but not a rabbit!![emoji85] [emoji87] [emoji86]


The similarity between a rabbit and a hair?
I have neither on the top of my head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Just checking in to check out, nos da friend


Nos da, John. 
Speak soon, hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Everyone gone again since 8.30. 
Oh, well, I'm finally finished for the day. 
More of the same tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble [emoji12]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble [emoji12]


Wubble!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble [emoji12]



Wibbling in the direction of bed here shortly. Indulging in a medicinal Whisky Mac before bed to ward off my sniffles. 

(Whisky MacDonald - a measure of scotch whisky mixed with a measure of green ginger wine... size of measure optional; ours is small  )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the student came and we studied the Quran today.
> Next student due in 35 minutes.
> Golly.


Good evening Adam.
Studied the Quran ? I am astonished.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Did we talk about weird foods in here? These are all hype in Denmark. And of course I had to get them.
> 
> View attachment 222321


Yummy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> @Bee62
> Hi Bee!
> Well I’ve been away because of a very long and tiresome medical journey.
> For 6 months they didn’t know what was wrong. Finally after being put in all types of tubes and stuck with all types of probes and needles, they have determined I have failing adrenaline glands and IBS.


Hello Noel. I am sorry for what you have gone trough the last half year. I read some about Addison desease, it is seldom. Only 40 of 100.000 people have it.
But it is good to treat. I hope you are feeling better now under the medical treatment.
You came back the right time. It`s fine to have you in the Christmas Card exchange. Do you do TORTOISE too ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ewa's address is in the Christmas Card exchange now


That is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Wibbling in the direction of bed here shortly. Indulging in a medicinal Whisky Mac before bed to ward off my sniffles.
> 
> (Whisky MacDonald - a measure of scotch whisky mixed with a measure of green ginger wine... size of measure optional; ours is small  )


Sleep well, Linda. 
Nos da and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Studied the Quran ? I am astonished.


In English. 
It's often what he wants to do. 
I don't mind whatever they want to study. 
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon Bee [emoji1]
I do feel better with the new treatment. [emoji846] I’m glad to be back amongst friends.
It’s going to be fun to do the Christmas card exchange and yes, I will be doing the TORTOISE again this year.
It was some fun last year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon Bee [emoji1]
> I do feel better with the new treatment. [emoji846] I’m glad to be back amongst friends.
> It’s going to be fun to do the Christmas card exchange and yes, I will be doing the TORTOISE again this year.
> It was some fun last year


And we're happy you're back and better! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyfor the TORTOISE! 
i am almost overcome with excitement.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks!
TORTOISE is going to awesome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> TORTOISE is going to awesome!


It is! 
maybe my teapot will get a friend. 
Are teapots safe in pairs?


----------



## AZtortMom

As far as know [emoji6]


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is!
> maybe my teapot will get a friend.
> Are teapots safe in pairs?


Teapots are only safe in pairs if you always make two pots of tea at a time. Otherwise the full pot will intimidate the empty pot and make it feel very sad[emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In English.
> It's often what he wants to do.
> I don't mind whatever they want to study.
> Good evening, Sabine.


Good evening Adam.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon Bee [emoji1]
> I do feel better with the new treatment. [emoji846] I’m glad to be back amongst friends.
> It’s going to be fun to do the Christmas card exchange and yes, I will be doing the TORTOISE again this year.
> It was some fun last year


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy from me too !
It`ll be great fun.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Teapots are only safe in pairs if you always make two pots of tea at a time. Otherwise the full pot will intimidate the empty pot and make it feel very sad[emoji4]



LOL !!!!!
Good evening Jane !


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> The difference between a rabbit and a hare????
> 
> You can pull a 'hare' out your bum, but not a rabbit!![emoji85] [emoji87] [emoji86]


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> LOL !!!!!
> Good evening Jane !


Good evening Sabine. How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is!
> maybe my teapot will get a friend.
> Are teapots safe in pairs?


Teapots should not be kept in pairs. Think of breeding ! Or do you have enough space for many little teapots ???


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Sabine. How are you?


Thanks, I am fine. Life is good, isn`t it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Teapots are only safe in pairs if you always make two pots of tea at a time. Otherwise the full pot will intimidate the empty pot and make it feel very sad[emoji4]


Ah, that makes sense. 
How about herds of teapots?
Must they all be full ?


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Thanks, I am fine. Life is good, isn`t it ?


Yes Sabine it is good! It has it's challenges at time but I am always thankful for all the good bits!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Teapots should not be kept in pairs. Think of breeding ! Or do you have enough space for many little teapots ???


I could always sell them.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could always sell them.


Hmm, that could be a good business selling little cute teapots.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, that makes sense.
> How about herds of teapots?
> Must they all be full ?


ALWAYS !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, that could be a good business selling little cute teapots.


I could make a fortune! 
But how do i tell if my teapots are male or female ?


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Yes Sabine it is good! It has it's challenges at time but I am always thankful for all the good bits!


That is a good attitude. I like it.
Being healthy is the most important thing.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could make a fortune!
> But how do i tell if my teapots are male or female ?


That is easy. Put them together and you will see...
No, the male have a longer and stronger handle.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Bea. Saw you lurking out of your corner.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could make a fortune!
> But how do i tell if my teapots are male or female ?


By the length of the spout and the accuracy with which it can pour of course!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So is this one male or female?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Hope @ZEROPILOT will join too. TORTOISE was great fun.


I'm game. 
Someone remind me.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm game.
> Someone remind me.


Hi, Ed! 

TORTOISE is where everyone who wants to participate lets Adam know. He writes our names on pieces of paper that his friend Zak then pulls out of a hat. so each participant gets assigned someone to send a gift to. We try to keep it secret as long as possible, but since our names are on the package return address, it's really no secret, so it's not exactly a "Secret Santa!" 
Oh, and we can't open the gift we receive via Tortoise until Adam says we can. (How's that, Adam? Did I do better?  )
We can post things we like or dislike to help our sender know what to get us. You did GREAT as my TORTOISE sender last year!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed!
> 
> TORTOISE is where everyone who wants to participate lets Adam know. He writes our names on pieces of paper that his friend Zak then pulls out of a hat. so each participant gets assigned someone to send a gift to. We try to keep it secret as long as possible, but since our names are on the package return address, it's really no secret, so it's not exactly a "Secret Santa!"
> Oh, and we can't open the gift we receive via Tortoise until Adam says we can. (How's that, Adam? Did I do better?  )
> We can post things we like or dislike to help our sender know what to get us. You did GREAT as my TORTOISE sender last year!!!!!!


Gazzillions of POINTS, Moozillion! 
You did most splendidly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm game.
> Someone remind me.


Bea has summed it up pretty well. 
TORTOISE. 
Totally Obvious Really, The Origin Is Sure Enough. 
And would you like your name added to our Christmas Card PM as well ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good to see everyone 
Good night friends [emoji42]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The coral _Favosites fibrilla _the Builth Wells, Wales. An external mould. 
Upper Ordovician. about 455 mollion years old.




About 2.5 cm across.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good to see everyone
> Good night friends [emoji42]


Night night, Noel! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, campers. 
Another earlyish one fro me as i recover my strength. 
What ho! 
Sleep well, all.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The coral _Favosites fibrilla _the Builth Wells, Wales. An external mould.
> Upper Ordovician. about 455 mollion years old.
> View attachment 222351
> 
> View attachment 222352
> 
> About 2.5 cm across.


WOW! 

When hubby and I were in Seattle in September, I bought an inexpensive little ammonite that has a ring attached for hanging on a necklace. I've been looking at beads online and got very excited about some beautiful turitellia agate beads (they have fossils of snails in them which make beautiful patterns!) If I order those beads, I won't use them for my ammonite pendant- the patterns would compete, and my ammonite is a bit darker with less contrast. I also saw some fossil coral beads and petrified wood. This is all probably sacrilege to a paleontologist, though...


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning all!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So is this one male or female?
> View attachment 222346


Oh certainly female although I can't tell the accuracy of it's pouring from a picture!


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning all!


Morning John. Busy day ahead?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The coral _Favosites fibrilla _the Builth Wells, Wales. An external mould.
> Upper Ordovician. about 455 mollion years old.
> View attachment 222351
> 
> View attachment 222352
> 
> About 2.5 cm across.


That's beautiful. Sort of looks like snake skin..


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed!
> 
> TORTOISE is where everyone who wants to participate lets Adam know. He writes our names on pieces of paper that his friend Zak then pulls out of a hat. so each participant gets assigned someone to send a gift to. We try to keep it secret as long as possible, but since our names are on the package return address, it's really no secret, so it's not exactly a "Secret Santa!"
> Oh, and we can't open the gift we receive via Tortoise until Adam says we can. (How's that, Adam? Did I do better?  )
> We can post things we like or dislike to help our sender know what to get us. You did GREAT as my TORTOISE sender last year!!!!!!


Do we have a price limit?


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Do we have a price limit?



There is a price limit £/$/€ 25 possibly? I can’t remember.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all



Good morning to you and the rest of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!
> 
> When hubby and I were in Seattle in September, I bought an inexpensive little ammonite that has a ring attached for hanging on a necklace. I've been looking at beads online and got very excited about some beautiful turitellia agate beads (they have fossils of snails in them which make beautiful patterns!) If I order those beads, I won't use them for my ammonite pendant- the patterns would compete, and my ammonite is a bit darker with less contrast. I also saw some fossil coral beads and petrified wood. This is all probably sacrilege to a paleontologist, though...


Not at all, as long as it's not rare stuff. I have some Turritella agate tumblestones myself. 
Sometimes polishing the specimens is the only way to see the detail or internal structure anyway. 
Anything that sparks an interest in such tings can't be bad, anyway and fossils and amber have been used for jewellery for thousands of years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning all!


Good morning, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh certainly female although I can't tell the accuracy of it's pouring from a picture!


Thanks. 
So I need to get a male, then. 
Good morning, Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That's beautiful. Sort of looks like snake skin..


Thank you. 
My camerawork is improving, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Do we have a price limit?


Yes, I can't remember but I think it was between $20 and $30 dollars, plus international postage, of course, so it's a good idea to keep the gifts on the light side.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you and the rest of the CDR.


Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student currently 24 minutes late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

* TORTOISE ! ! ! *
I just checked back and the limit last year was $20 or about £15 or 17 Euro or 190DH.
It's only a bit of fun so is that okay for everyone, or should we raise it just a little to $25 this year?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bea has summed it up pretty well.
> TORTOISE.
> Totally Obvious Really, The Origin Is Sure Enough.
> And would you like your name added to our Christmas Card PM as well ?


While I completely expect to and want to participate in both, I can't say for sure. There's a lot going on right now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Ed!
> 
> TORTOISE is where everyone who wants to participate lets Adam know. He writes our names on pieces of paper that his friend Zak then pulls out of a hat. so each participant gets assigned someone to send a gift to. We try to keep it secret as long as possible, but since our names are on the package return address, it's really no secret, so it's not exactly a "Secret Santa!"
> Oh, and we can't open the gift we receive via Tortoise until Adam says we can. (How's that, Adam? Did I do better?  )
> We can post things we like or dislike to help our sender know what to get us. You did GREAT as my TORTOISE sender last year!!!!!!


....And my poor tortoise ended up sending 2 packages.


----------



## AZtortMom

I’m so excited for TORTOISE this year!
I see my gifts every day and I look forward to the next one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> While I completely expect to and want to participate in both, I can't say for sure. There's a lot going on right now.


I understand, and hope you get everything sorted, I will ask Yvonne to add you to the Christmas card list so we can send you cards, and if you get the time, maybe you could stick one or two in the post later on. Especially to me. 
I hope you can play the TORTOISE. 
There's still a few days to decide. 
TORTOISE will be go with Zak drawing the names on the 20th, so there's still a bit of time, til the 19th I will be accepting entries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....And my poor tortoise ended up sending 2 packages.


Shhhhhh!!!!!
We don't talk about that.
It went very well, apart from that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I’m so excited for TORTOISE this year!
> I see my gifts every day and I look forward to the next one


I know! 
Countdown to the draw has started!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TEN more days if you want to be involved in the TORTOISE people!
My Fes is eager for the draw.


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo Hoo! You know I’m in!
*jumps for joy* 
*shelly gives me the evil eye because I woke her*


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand, and hope you get everything sorted, I will ask Yvonne to add you to the Christmas card list so we can send you cards, and if you get the time, maybe you could stick one or two in the post later on. Especially to me.
> I hope you can play the TORTOISE.
> There's still a few days to decide.
> TORTOISE will be go with Zak drawing the names on the 20th, so there's still a bit of time, til the 19th I will be accepting entries.


AZtortMom and Pearly need adding to the cards too

I don't know if AZtortMom has been added to TORTOISE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> AZtortMom and Pearly need adding to the cards too
> 
> I don't know if AZtortMom has been added to TORTOISE


She has. 
I PMed Yvonne yesterday and today but no response yet re the new add ons.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another student due now. 
Back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> While I completely expect to and want to participate in both, I can't say for sure. There's a lot going on right now.





ZEROPILOT said:


> While I completely expect to and want to participate in both, I can't say for sure. There's a lot going on right now.


I've added you to the card exchange PM


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> AZtortMom and Pearly need adding to the cards too
> 
> I don't know if AZtortMom has been added to TORTOISE


Noel is on the card exchange list and I just now added Pearly.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....And my poor tortoise ended up sending 2 packages.


Because the postal service took the name "TORTOISE" literally, it seems. Just kidding, it was a pleasure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student finished, 45 minutes to the next one.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student finished, 45 minutes to the next one.


That's 45 minutes until the next one is supposed to arrive... might be an hour ... might be ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This next one is usually pretty much on time, but you're right, there's no guarantee! 


JoesMum said:


> That's 45 minutes until the next one is supposed to arrive... might be an hour ... might be ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's 45 minutes until the next one is supposed to arrive... might be an hour ... might be ...


You were right! 
It cancelled.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends, 1800 and in bed! feeling better today and resisted the gym. working at base is crushing my soul working elsewhere tomorrow and taking weekend off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, 1800 and in bed! feeling better today and resisted the gym. working at base is crushing my soul working elsewhere tomorrow and taking weekend off!


Good evening, John. 
Crushed lemon sole is actually quite nice, I find. 
Get well soon and enjoy your time not at base.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> Crushed lemon sole is actually quite nice, I find.
> Get well soon and enjoy your time not at base.





movie time for me, hopefully back on form tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, 1800 and in bed! feeling better today and resisted the gym. working at base is crushing my soul working elsewhere tomorrow and taking weekend off!


Glad you’re on the mend. 

We are here



Sipsmith Gin Distillery. Our children bought a tour for JoesDad for his birthday


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Glad you’re on the mend.
> 
> We are here
> View attachment 222381
> 
> 
> Sipsmith Gin Distillery. Our children bought a tour for JoesDad for his birthday


How on earth do they keep places like that dust and cob web free? My ceiling is only, what?, 10 or 12'?? And I have lots of trouble with cobwebs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> movie time for me, hopefully back on form tomorrow


Hope so 
Which movie?
I'm doing fossil stuff tonight 
wifey's gone out to buy gin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Glad you’re on the mend.
> 
> We are here
> View attachment 222381
> 
> 
> Sipsmith Gin Distillery. Our children bought a tour for JoesDad for his birthday


How appropriate! (see last post) 
Wonderful! 
Send us a free sample or two


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> How on earth do they keep places like that dust and cob web free? My ceiling is only, what?, 10 or 12'?? And I have lots of trouble with cobwebs.


They float up to the ceiling on gin fumes, one imagines


----------



## AZtortMom

Wow! That place is very impressive!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wow! That place is very impressive!


As are you, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Why thank you sir as so are you


----------



## JoesMum

Surprisingly sober after our tour. I recommend their gingerbread gin! It would be good at Christmas with a couple of mince pies 

Hopefully I won’t have a headache in the morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Why thank you sir as so are you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Surprisingly sober after our tour. I recommend their gingerbread gin! It would be good at Christmas with a couple of mince pies
> 
> Hopefully I won’t have a headache in the morning


I doubt I can get gingerbread gin here. 
perhaps if I just make some gingerbread and dunk it?
Glad you had fun.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> While I completely expect to and want to participate in both, I can't say for sure. There's a lot going on right now.



We don’t care if you can’t send us cards. We still want to send them to you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> We don’t care if you can’t send us cards. We still want to send them to you!


I care! 
I want a card from Ed ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tonight's offering from the ancient world : _Constellaria antheloides,_ a bryozoan (moss animal) from the Upper Ordovician of Williamson County, Tennessee, USA. 
i had a better one, but I sold it when times were hard. 
A tiny filter feeding animal lived in each of the lumps which are star shaped but you can't see clearly in most of m photos. 
Age : 450 million years old 




Total height of specimen : 2 cm.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR.
Someone to see in the dark ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Someone to see in the dark ?


Obviously not...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR.
> Someone to see in the dark ?


Yep, i'm staggering about somewhere, not quite sure where at the moment.
Good morning, Sabine!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We don’t care if you can’t send us cards. We still want to send them to you!



Precisely!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I care!
> I want a card from Ed ! ! !



Un-SNAP


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Bad night coughing  I ended up transferring myself to daughter’s room. 

Fortunately, I hadn’t stripped the bed since her last visit, so I just had to climb in. I knew it there was a reason I was lazy about chores


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Bad night coughing  I ended up transferring myself to daughter’s room.
> 
> Fortunately, I hadn’t stripped the bed since her last visit, so I just had to climb in. I knew it there was a reason I was lazy about chores



Get well soon, Linda!
It’s that time of the year. Roommates, stay warm and well (and get your flu shot?)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Get well soon, Linda!
> It’s that time of the year. Roommates, stay warm and well (and get your flu shot?)



I had my flu shot back in September. It’s just a cold... coughing, annoying but not making me feel particularly bad.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates [emoji2]
Linda I hope you feel better [emoji40]


----------



## JoesMum

Hopefully you all have your computer updates done and anti virus in place 

I need sleep more than anything. Quiet day. I hope there’s a good movie on tv


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR and all your lovely roommates.


----------



## Kristoff

Believe it or not, this will be my first Roald Dahl book. Never even heard of him in my happy Soviet childhood - there were just too many great Russian books to read. Friends from Romania and Bulgaria, on the other hand, grew up with these books.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Bad night coughing  I ended up transferring myself to daughter’s room.
> 
> Fortunately, I hadn’t stripped the bed since her last visit, so I just had to climb in. I knew it there was a reason I was lazy about chores


Good afternoon, Linda. 
My, you do have the man flu, don't you?
Hope you get better quicker than I did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Get well soon, Linda!
> It’s that time of the year. Roommates, stay warm and well (and get your flu shot?)


Good afternoon, Lena. 
It's quite chilly here now, but I contracted man flu while it was still warm. 
Which is cheating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates [emoji2]
> Linda I hope you feel better [emoji40]


Good afternoon, Noel. 
Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR and all your lovely roommates.


Good afternoon, ccl Bee, another Lovely Roommate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 222425
> 
> Believe it or not, this will be my first Roald Dahl book. Never even heard of him in my happy Soviet childhood - there were just too many great Russian books to read. Friends from Romania and Bulgaria, on the other hand, grew up with these books.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I do love Russian literature, but not read any of the children's books.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 222425
> 
> Believe it or not, this will be my first Roald Dahl book. Never even heard of him in my happy Soviet childhood - there were just too many great Russian books to read. Friends from Romania and Bulgaria, on the other hand, grew up with these books.


Congrats !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> My, you do have the man flu, don't you?
> Hope you get better quicker than I did.


I am sure she will. 
Goooood afternoooon Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> It's quite chilly here now, but I contracted man flu while it was still warm.
> Which is cheating.


Chilly in Morocco or in the CDR ????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee, another Lovely Roommate.


Thank you Sir !
You too !
Plans for the weekend ? I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam 
Hi Bee 
Happy Friday
Good to see you [emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Hi Bee
> Happy Friday
> Good to see you [emoji4]


Hello Noel,
it is good to see you !
How you feel today ?
Happy friday and happy weekend for you too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Bee [emoji219] 
I’m feeling good today. Thank you for asking [emoji173]️
I wanted to tell you I have a group of bees I take care of every morning.
I have a water bowl they come to all the time.
None of them sting me either. They even wait for me in the morning [emoji846]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Chilly in Morocco or in the CDR ????


Both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Sir !
> You too !
> Plans for the weekend ? I hope you are feeling better.


I am feeling much better, thank you, but I work all weekend. 
Another student for 2 hours in 45 minutes time and then a couple of hours tour company stuff to write this evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Bee [emoji219]
> I’m feeling good today. Thank you for asking [emoji173]️
> I wanted to tell you I have a group of bees I take care of every morning.
> I have a water bowl they come to all the time.
> None of them sting me either. They even wait for me in the morning [emoji846]


How lovely! 
And glad to hear you're feeling good, as well.


----------



## johnandjade

Good aftmornooning gang! Work fini, weekend off [emoji41]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good aftmornooning gang! Work fini, weekend off [emoji41]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have fun! 
Good afternoon, John!


----------



## AZtortMom

Leave it our transit system


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 222443
> Leave it our transit system



The problem is over half of AZ people can’t read and drive ! And now with
The snow birds !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Bee [emoji219]
> I’m feeling good today. Thank you for asking [emoji173]️
> I wanted to tell you I have a group of bees I take care of every morning.
> I have a water bowl they come to all the time.
> None of them sting me either. They even wait for me in the morning [emoji846]


Bees are mostly nice and friendly. ( So am I . Aheemmm  ) 
How warm is it at present where you live ?
Bees must transport water to their nest when they live in hot weather to cool down the inside of their nest.


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The problem is over half of AZ people can’t read and drive ! And now with
> The snow birds !


Good evening Grandpa. How are you today ?
Torts are fine ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both.


Not as chilly as in Germany. Today temps 7,5 C, night temps 4,5 C.
That`s chilly !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am feeling much better, thank you, but I work all weekend.
> Another student for 2 hours in 45 minutes time and then a couple of hours tour company stuff to write this evening.


Why do you work so much ?


----------



## Gillian M

Popping in to say hi to you all at CDR.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Popping in to say hi to you all at CDR.


Fine that you popped in. Please don`t poop in.... Sorry, only a joke !
Good evening Gillian ! Glad to see you. How are you and the big and the little Oli ???


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Fine that you popped in. Please don`t poop in.... Sorry, only a joke !
> Good evening Gillian ! Glad to see you. How are you and the big and the little Oli ???


Good evening Sabine.  Oh no, I am not planning to poop in - UGH!  No need to apologize, I knew you were joking.

Am fine and so are the two Olis though it's getting colder and colder here. 

Hope you and your pets are well.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.  Oh no, I am not planning to poop in - UGH!  No need to apologize, I knew you were joking.
> 
> Am fine and so are the two Olis though it's getting colder and colder here.
> 
> Hope you and your pets are well.


Hi Gillian, it is good to know that you know that I am joking. I am in a good mood, as mostly.
My pets and me are well with one exception: My oldest cat has a bad cold. I treat him with antibiotics and he is slowly getting better. I hope so much that he returns to good because he shows me that he wants to live although he is very old. Please cross your fingers for him to get back to health.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Good aftmornooning gang! Work fini, weekend off [emoji41]


Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende, John.

, oh sorry "wrong" language...
I wish you a nice weekend, John.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian, it is good to know that you know that I am joking. I am in a good mood, as mostly.
> My pets and me are well with one exception: My oldest cat has a bad cold. I treat him with antibiotics and he is slowly getting better. I hope so much that he returns to good because he shows me that he wants to live although he is very old. Please cross your fingers for him to get back to health.


Sorry to know that your cat has a cold. 

Fingers crossed and hope he recovers very soon.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to know that your cat has a cold.
> 
> Fingers crossed and hope he recovers very soon.


Thank you Gillian.
Because he is old ( the cat ) a simpel cold is very dangerous for him.
But all my other pets are fine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Bees are mostly nice and friendly. ( So am I . Aheemmm  )
> How warm is it at present where you live ?
> Bees must transport water to their nest when they live in hot weather to cool down the inside of their nest.


That’s very interesting. I’ve always believed bees are very smart.
It’s currently 75F it’s suppose reach 84F

Oh no!
Does that mean I’m not going to see my bee friends in the winter?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> The problem is over half of AZ people can’t read and drive ! And now with
> The snow birds !


Hello there, Grandpa!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not as chilly as in Germany. Today temps 7,5 C, night temps 4,5 C.
> That`s chilly !


Nearly. 
We may drop to 5°C tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why do you work so much ?


Because I like to help people and have difficulty saying, "No".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Popping in to say hi to you all at CDR.


Good evening, Gillian.
Hoping that you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian, it is good to know that you know that I am joking. I am in a good mood, as mostly.
> My pets and me are well with one exception: My oldest cat has a bad cold. I treat him with antibiotics and he is slowly getting better. I hope so much that he returns to good because he shows me that he wants to live although he is very old. Please cross your fingers for him to get back to health.


Finger crossed here!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Grandpa. How are you today ?
> Torts are fine ?



It’s morning here , but I’m doing great ! Thank you for asking . Be at work soon .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello there, Grandpa!



Doing great ! Thank you for asking .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

AZtortMom said:


> That’s very interesting. I’ve always believed bees are very smart.
> It’s currently 75F it’s suppose reach 84F
> 
> Oh no!
> Does that mean I’m not going to see my bee friends in the winter?



Are you going to the TTPG conference in Mesa ?


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> That’s very interesting. I’ve always believed bees are very smart.
> It’s currently 75F it’s suppose reach 84F
> 
> Oh no!
> Does that mean I’m not going to see my bee friends in the winter?


When temps outside drop below 50 F bees cannot fly and have to stay in their nest. There they live the whole winter long and eat the honey that they collected in summer.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> That’s very interesting. I’ve always believed bees are very smart.
> It’s currently 75F it’s suppose reach 84F
> 
> Oh no!
> Does that mean I’m not going to see my bee friends in the winter?


Nice temps by the way. I am envy....


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian, it is good to know that you know that I am joking. I am in a good mood, as mostly.
> My pets and me are well with one exception: My oldest cat has a bad cold. I treat him with antibiotics and he is slowly getting better. I hope so much that he returns to good because he shows me that he wants to live although he is very old. Please cross your fingers for him to get back to health.


I am crossing my fingers for him too Sabine..


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am definitely off colour. I have dozed the day away. Let’s hope I get a decent night’s sleep and feel fitter for a busy schedule tomorrow. 

Just going to check my other notifications and then sign out for the night. 

Have a good evening


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I am crossing my fingers for him too Sabine..


Good evening, Jane!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am definitely off colour. I have dozed the day away. Let’s hope I get a decent night’s sleep and feel fitter for a busy schedule tomorrow.
> 
> Just going to check my other notifications and then sign out for the night.
> 
> Have a good evening


Hope you feel better after a good night's sleep and best of luck with tomorrow. 
Good evening and good night, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I am crossing my fingers for him too Sabine..


Thank you Jane and Good evening.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Jane and Good evening.


Good evening Sabine. It's got colder here too lately but we are all nice and cosy in front of the fire!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Good evening Sabine. It's got colder here too lately but we are all nice and cosy in front of the fire!


That`s good, that you have a cosy place in front of the fire.
.... and your "poor" tort is "freezing" in the fridge .... 
Sorry, only a joke ...


----------



## JSWallace

Nelly isn't in a fridge! I let her bury down in her indoor housing which is in an outbuilding which will stay cold all winter ( unless it is too mild a winter) and I can turn background heating on if it gets close to freezing.


----------



## JSWallace

Harry of course has the hottest spot!!


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> Harry of course has the hottest spot!!
> View attachment 222458


Still can't get the app to work properly. I have sort of managed to share pics but they only seem to appear sideways???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Harry of course has the hottest spot!!
> View attachment 222458


wifey does this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Still can't get the app to work properly. I have sort of managed to share pics but they only seem to appear sideways???


Yup. 
Sideways. 
Others are getting the same problem. 
Or upside-down.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Sideways.
> Others are getting the same problem.
> Or upside-down.


It's annoying! It was really easy to post pics before and now it us a convoluted confusion that ends up with upside down pics![emoji36]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It's annoying! It was really easy to post pics before and now it us a convoluted confusion that ends up with upside down pics![emoji36]


Some people post less or not at all because of these problems.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some people post less or not at all because of these problems.


It's a shame it can't be fixed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It's a shame it can't be fixed


It probably can. 
It's a question of when.


----------



## JSWallace

Yes I suppose that's true!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates.
i'm off to count the number of shopping days to Christmas.
Sleep well, all.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I got some sleep.  I’m not sure if I feel any better ... which probably means I don’t. Ho hum... 

I have a long day in London coming up and the forecast is WET. If there are photo opportunities, I’ll use them. 

On the subject of photos... I never take photos with the TFO apps now. I use the camera app on my phone, use the photo app to rotate them and THEN I post them. A fiddle, but everything has been the right way up so far.


----------



## JSWallace

Yes I will try again Linda but the actual posting is do much more fiddly now. You could just add a picture simply before but us a right faff to do now and mine are still the wrong way round. Enjoy London, it's wet here too if that's any consolation.
I have ten days off work now so happy days!!


----------



## JoesMum

Empty carriages on their way to join the Lord Mayor’s Show - a big parade in the City of London


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Roommates [emoji1]
Happy Saturday!
I always love seeing you pictures Linda!
I’ve never been to London (yet) so it’s very exciting to see it through your eyes


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tonight's offering from the ancient world : _Constellaria antheloides,_ a bryozoan (moss animal) from the Upper Ordovician of Williamson County, Tennessee, USA.
> i had a better one, but I sold it when times were hard.
> A tiny filter feeding animal lived in each of the lumps which are star shaped but you can't see clearly in most of m photos.
> Age : 450 million years old
> View attachment 222399
> 
> View attachment 222400
> 
> Total height of specimen : 2 cm.


 AMAZING!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

A few snaps of the parade...

Soldiers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I got some sleep.  I’m not sure if I feel any better ... which probably means I don’t. Ho hum...
> 
> I have a long day in London coming up and the forecast is WET. If there are photo opportunities, I’ll use them.
> 
> On the subject of photos... I never take photos with the TFO apps now. I use the camera app on my phone, use the photo app to rotate them and THEN I post them. A fiddle, but everything has been the right way up so far.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
They are digging up the narrow alley next to my house at the moment to put a new sewage pipe in, so i can't use my toilet! 
They do this once a year because it leaks, slightly and they never fix it properly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes I will try again Linda but the actual posting is do much more fiddly now. You could just add a picture simply before but us a right faff to do now and mine are still the wrong way round. Enjoy London, it's wet here too if that's any consolation.
> I have ten days off work now so happy days!!


Good afternoon, Jane! 
Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 222488


Those poor guys and horses are going to get soaked and freezing!


----------



## JoesMum

Soldiers (Coldstream Guard to be precise)



Camels (the symbol of the worshipful company of Grocers... the new mayor is a Grocer



Carnival



Tradition (Gog & Magog)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Roommates [emoji1]
> Happy Saturday!
> I always love seeing you pictures Linda!
> I’ve never been to London (yet) so it’s very exciting to see it through your eyes


Good morning, Noel. 
London's great, so much to see and do, but it can be pretty cold, wet and expensive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> AMAZING!!!!


Thank you. 
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Soldiers (Coldstream Guard to be precise)
> View attachment 222490
> 
> 
> Camels (the symbol of the worshipful company of Grocers... the new mayor is a Grocer
> View attachment 222493
> 
> 
> Carnival
> View attachment 222494
> 
> 
> Tradition (Gog & Magog)
> View attachment 222495


Wonderful! 
But minus points for the camels.


----------



## JoesMum

Chinese dragons 



City Accountants



Carriages



Gun carriages



And of course the Mayor


----------



## JoesMum

Now for some culture to warm up... Shakespeare’s Coriolanus at the Barbican. I’ve never seen this before. It’s looong - 3 hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Chinese dragons
> View attachment 222498
> 
> 
> City Accountants
> View attachment 222500
> 
> 
> Carriages
> View attachment 222502
> 
> 
> Gun carriages
> View attachment 222509
> 
> 
> And of course the Mayor
> View attachment 222510


Thanks for posting, Linda.
Very nice of you to keep us so up to date with your travels. 
Always so interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Now for some culture to warm up... Shakespeare’s Coriolanus at the Barbican. I’ve never seen this before. It’s looong - 3 hours.


An underrated play, in my opinion. (I expect you've read it.) 
You should enjoy it. 
I saw it at Stratford many moons ago.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An underrated play, in my opinion. (I expect you've read it.)
> You should enjoy it.
> I saw it at Stratford many moons ago.



Not even read it. It’s the interval now. What a hothead!


----------



## AZtortMom

Thank you so much for posting the pictures of the parade!
They are great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not even read it. It’s the interval now. What a hothead!


Indeed. 
Good production?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today is the day for ONE. 
Tomorrow is the day for TWO. 
And so on. 
So, as I am ONE, I'm going to post 5 things I like and 5 things I don't, in order to help my TORTOISE sender (whoever that may be). 

LIKES

1. Fossils
2. Tortoises.
3. Doctor Who.
4 Real Cheese
5 Books. 

DISLIKES

1. Camels.
2. Cars.
3. Processed cheese. 
4. T- shirts.
5. Baseball caps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tomorrow, _*TWO*_ could you do the same please?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Good production?



Yes. The RSC is usually good for their productions. You can’t help feeling the ending was a bit rushed, but that’s Shakespeare’s fault not theirs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes. The RSC is usually good for their productions. You can’t help feeling the ending was a bit rushed, but that’s Shakespeare’s fault not theirs


Oh, the RSC. 
Nuff said.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Hoping that you are well.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

So far so good though I'm still waiting for the two Olis to return to Jordan. When are they coming back? I do miss them.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian.
> Because he is old ( the cat ) a simpel cold is very dangerous for him.
> But all my other pets are fine.


Hello Sabine. Hope you are well.

And how's your cat? Sincerely hope he is better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So far so good though I'm still waiting for the two Olis to return to Jordan. When are they coming back? I do miss them.


Good evening, Gillian. 
Oli Kahn is quite drunk and sleeping in Tidgy's enclosure. 
Little Oli is still in quarantine under the bed, but has been enjoying his beaked bean soaks and cheesy snacks, I think.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is the day for ONE.
> Tomorrow is the day for TWO.
> And so on.
> So, as I am ONE, I'm going to post 5 things I like and 5 things I don't, in order to help my TORTOISE sender (whoever that may be).
> 
> LIKES
> 
> 1. Fossils
> 2. Tortoises.
> 3. Doctor Who.
> 4 Real Cheese
> 5 Books.
> 
> DISLIKES
> 
> 1. Camels.
> 2. Cars.
> 3. Processed cheese.
> 4. T- shirts.
> 5. Baseball caps.


Good evening Adam.
Your likes seem to be helpful but the dislikes....
I think no one would send you a car or a camel, neither processed cheese, t-shirts or baseball caps ....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Sabine. Hope you are well.
> 
> And how's your cat? Sincerely hope he is better.


Good evening Gillian. I am fine.
My old cat is doing better. He shows me that he wants to live. He is so thin and cannot eat well because of a bad throat as a result of the cold. So I give him baby food ( chicken ) mixed with water that he can drink it. When his old kidneys will ""survive" the treatment with antibiotics I think he will make it. In a few days I will know.
Thank you for asking. It pleases me that you think of the old cat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> Your likes seem to be helpful but the dislikes....
> I think no one would send you a car or a camel, neither processed cheese, t-shirts or baseball caps ....


Good evening, Sabine. 
I did get sent baseball caps once.
Gave them to Zak. 
But I'll be happy whatever I should be lucky enough to get, i'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. I am fine.
> My old cat is doing better. He shows me that he wants to live. He is so thin and cannot eat well because of a bad throat as a result of the cold. So I give him baby food ( chicken ) mixed with water that he can drink it. When his old kidneys will ""survive" the treatment with antibiotics I think he will make it. In a few days I will know.
> Thank you for asking. It pleases me that you think of the old cat.


Glad that he is doing better. 
Good cat. 
I wish him well.


----------



## JoesMum

So this was the third part of our day. A Hidden London tour of Down Street underground station. It’s on the Piccadilly Line between Hyde Park Corner and Mayfair and was only used from 1907 - 1932. 

It had a new lease of life during WWII when it’s long corridors, big platforms and deep site, that were the reason it went out of use, made it ideal for conversion into offices for the Railways Emergency Committee... and included accommodation for Winston Churchill. 

Needless to say it’s all rather dark and grubby these days, but fascinating nonetheless... and next to live train lines with trains thundering through every couple of minutes.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love old signs!
I know Adam enjoys teapots too [emoji854]


----------



## Bee62

Huhu.... is someone here ???


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Huhu.... is someone here ???



Just about. I am drinking a mug of tea before going to bed hopefully for a very long sleep. I am very tired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very spooky.
It would be a great place to spend Halloween.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just about. I am drinking a mug of tea before going to bed hopefully for a very long sleep. I am very tired.


Good evening Linda. A long, deep sleep is the best for healing a little "sickness". I wish you a good night and not to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I love old signs!
> I know Adam enjoys teapots too [emoji854]


Indeed, tis true. 
But I have decided I don't want to breed them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Huhu.... is someone here ???


Me! Me! Me!
Me!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very spooky.
> It would be a great place to spend Halloween.


What is spookey ? Who is spooky ? Where is it spooky ?
Now I am scared....... hhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me! Me! Me!
> Me!


Good ! Good ! Good !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just about. I am drinking a mug of tea before going to bed hopefully for a very long sleep. I am very tired.


It was a busy day! 
Night night, Linda, sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good ! Good ! Good !


Wibble! Wibble ! Wibble! 
Those tunnels are spooky,
But I quite like tunnels. 
And spooky things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still a bit of time left for those who want to play the TORTOISE! 
And any more for the Christmas card exchange?


----------



## Moozillion

Adam: how do we know which number we are for TORTOISE? Or do we just jump in whenever?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam: how do we know which number we are for TORTOISE? Or do we just jump in whenever?


You are _*FIVE*_ Bea.
You can, of course, jump in whenever you like, but your day is five.
Tomorrow is day two.
*TWO* is Jane, a new player this year.


----------



## Moozillion

When will we know who our TORTOISE recipient is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When will we know who our TORTOISE recipient is?


On the 20th, a day earlier than last year. 
Still time for more people to come and play. 
Hoping that Ed will confirm as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Roommates. 
I'm off to share Tidgy's enclosure again as it's getting a bit nippy. 
Sleep well all. 
Tomorrow is _*TWO*_ ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have a lazy day of tv planned. 

The ATP World Tennis Finals start today, so that’s my viewing sorted for the next week 

JoesDad is talking of more energetic things like going to the gym... not me!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night, Roommates.
> I'm off to share Tidgy's enclosure again as it's getting a bit nippy.
> Sleep well all.
> Tomorrow is _*TWO*_ ! ! !


That's me!!! I'm TWO!!
Just driving to Leeds now (about 80 miles north of here for those of you not in UK) to meet up with my old uni pals. So will be back later with my list!
How exciting!!![emoji4]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have a lazy day of tv planned.
> 
> The ATP World Tennis Finals start today, so that’s my viewing sorted for the next week
> 
> JoesDad is talking of more energetic things like going to the gym... not me!


Good morning, Linda.
Hope you enjoy the tennis. 
Last night the Moroccan football team beat Ivory Coast 0-2 and thus qualified for the World Cup in Russia next year. 
You could here the roars and cheers from miles away. 
Huge street parties followed, you'd think they'd won the tournament. 
But fair enough, Ivory Coast used to be a good team and have qualified for the last 3, Morocco haven't qualified for 20 years. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will be supporting Morocco of course, though they have about the same chance of winning as England. 
Almost nil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That's me!!! I'm TWO!!
> Just driving to Leeds now (about 80 miles north of here for those of you not in UK) to meet up with my old uni pals. So will be back later with my list!
> How exciting!!![emoji4]


Good morning, Jane! 
Safe journey!
Yes, five things you like and five things you dislike, please, _*TWO *_ ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates [emoji4]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Feeling almost human today, but not quite, that would be too much to ask. 
Today I have a bit of teaching and tour writing to do, but mostly I will be washing my tiled floors and putting some rugs, towels and mats down, the beginnings of my winter battening down of the hatches. 
Temperatures are dropping!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates [emoji4]


Good morning, Noel ! 
Happy Sunday! 
Have a super day.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Hope you enjoy the tennis.
> Last night the Moroccan football team beat Ivory Coast 0-2 and thus qualified for the World Cup in Russia next year.
> You could here the roars and cheers from miles away.
> Huge street parties followed, you'd think they'd won the tournament.
> But fair enough, Ivory Coast used to be a good team and have qualified for the last 3, Morocco haven't qualified for 20 years.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I will be supporting Morocco of course, though they have about the same chance of winning as England.
> Almost nil.



Well done Morocco. That’s quite a win. I’m happy to support Morocco too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well done Morocco. That’s quite a win. I’m happy to support Morocco too


Yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!
It'll be madness in the cafes in the summer. 
But great fun, i should think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First lesson finished, another in 50 minutes time. 
Then some travel writing. 
Then I'll be tired. 
Ho hum.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Oli Kahn is quite drunk and sleeping in Tidgy's enclosure.
> Little Oli is still in quarantine under the bed, but has been enjoying his beaked bean soaks and cheesy snacks, I think.


Good evening Adam. 

Oli Kahn is sleeping in little Oli's enclosure?! He's mad not only drunk!! 

At least little Oli is doing well. What about Tidgy?


----------



## JSWallace

So TORTOISE number 2, I actually found this really difficult but here goes, I like

Tortoises (although I think that should go without saying)
Cosy, thick, warm socks
But I think the absolute best thing would be something handmade of wood, pottery, silver etc which is sort of representative of where you live, that would be mighty fine [emoji4]

Dislikes

Anything pink
Brussel sprouts
Kitchen appliances


----------



## Yvonne G

DANG! I was planning to send you a new electric range!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Yvonne G said:


> DANG! I was planning to send you a new electric range!!!


I have saved you a lot of money then!! I know a couple whose final nail in the coffin for their marriage was when he bought her an electric kettle for Christmas!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I have saved you a lot of money then!! I know a couple whose final nail in the coffin for their marriage was when he bought her an electric kettle for Christmas!


I cannot explain how close to explosion I came years ago when JoesDad invested in a massive tv without consultation just before a world cup having told me that we didn't have enough money to replace the kitchen lino which was beyond tatty. That's probably the nearest I came to walking out. I was beyond furious. We consult on big purchases now for some reason


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JSWallace said:


> I like
> 
> Tortoises (although I think that should go without saying)
> Anything pink
> Brussel sprouts
> Kitchen appliances


I’ll be sending you a “pink” ”stove” cooking “brussel sprouts”…


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> DANG! I was planning to send you a new electric range!!!


Hello Yvonne, could you please put the answers of the TORTOISE players in the Yyaaaaaaaaaaahhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thread together ?
Is that possible ? It will be easier to have all the likes and dislikes of the TORTOISE parcipians together.


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> I have saved you a lot of money then!! I know a couple whose final nail in the coffin for their marriage was when he bought her an electric kettle for Christmas!



Yes, it's nice to have an update to an old appliance - but NOT as a gift. Please, husbands, give us something personal as a gift!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> So TORTOISE number 2, I actually found this really difficult but here goes, I like
> 
> Tortoises (although I think that should go without saying)
> Cosy, thick, warm socks
> But I think the absolute best thing would be something handmade of wood, pottery, silver etc which is sort of representative of where you live, that would be mighty fine [emoji4]
> 
> Dislikes
> 
> Anything pink
> Brussel sprouts
> Kitchen appliances


Hello Jane, and when I will send you a cute *pink* tortoise ??? Will you send it back ?


----------



## JSWallace

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’ll be sending you a “pink” ”stove” cooking “brussel sprouts”…


I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, it's nice to have an update to an old appliance - but NOT as a gift. Please, husbands, give us something personal as a gift!


Yes husbands, take note!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. I am fine.
> My old cat is doing better. He shows me that he wants to live. He is so thin and cannot eat well because of a bad throat as a result of the cold. So I give him baby food ( chicken ) mixed with water that he can drink it. When his old kidneys will ""survive" the treatment with antibiotics I think he will make it. In a few days I will know.
> Thank you for asking. It pleases me that you think of the old cat.


Good evening Sabine, hope you are well and that your cat is now better.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR and all its lovely roommates here.
Good news from me today: My sick old cat is getting better from day to day and he eats something. He wants to live !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine, hope you are well and that your cat is now better.


Good evening Gillian. Our post have crossed. Yes, he is getting better and I am happy about that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Oli Kahn is sleeping in little Oli's enclosure?! He's mad not only drunk!!
> 
> At least little Oli is doing well. What about Tidgy?


Tidgy is fine. She has been taking ballet dancing lessons again. 
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Our post have crossed. Yes, he is getting better and I am happy about that.



Glad to hear that, Sabine.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR and all its lovely roommates here.
> Good news from me today: My sick old cat is getting better from day to day and he eats something. He wants to live !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Hey Sabine that is brilliant news, the will to live is an amazing thing!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is fine. She has been taking ballet dancing lessons again.
> Good evening, Gillian.


My sullies like Step-Dance. The clicking noise of their iron studded shoes drives me crazy ....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is fine. She has been taking ballet dancing lessons again.
> Good evening, Gillian.


Good evening Adam.

Could take Oli Kahn along with her? Perhaps that could get him out of little Oli's enclosure. Please convince her to take him along with her.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hello Jane, and when I will send you a cute *pink* tortoise ??? Will you send it back ?


No never!! I would love it like any other tortoise!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I cannot explain how close to explosion I came years ago when JoesDad invested in a massive tv without consultation just before a world cup having told me that we didn't have enough money to replace the kitchen lino which was beyond tatty. That's probably the nearest I came to walking out. I was beyond furious. We consult on big purchases now for some reason


Men sometimes have very strange priorities!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> So TORTOISE number 2, I actually found this really difficult but here goes, I like
> 
> Tortoises (although I think that should go without saying)
> Cosy, thick, warm socks
> But I think the absolute best thing would be something handmade of wood, pottery, silver etc which is sort of representative of where you live, that would be mighty fine [emoji4]
> 
> Dislikes
> 
> Anything pink
> Brussel sprouts
> Kitchen appliances


Ha! 
Yes, i remember the sprouts! 
So pink, brussel sprout tongs are off the list, people! 
And warm, thick, cosy handmade,wooden tortoise socks are go!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hey Sabine that is brilliant news, the will to live is an amazing thing!


Yes it is. The cat is 18 years old ! But he was a very strong and healthy cat until he gets old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I cannot explain how close to explosion I came years ago when JoesDad invested in a massive tv without consultation just before a world cup having told me that we didn't have enough money to replace the kitchen lino which was beyond tatty. That's probably the nearest I came to walking out. I was beyond furious. We consult on big purchases now for some reason


Can't see the problem, myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’ll be sending you a “pink” ”stove” cooking “brussel sprouts”…


SNAP ! ! ! !
Hi, Cowboy ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Yvonne, could you please put the answers of the TORTOISE players in the Yyaaaaaaaaaaahhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thread together ?
> Is that possible ? It will be easier to have all the likes and dislikes of the TORTOISE parcipians together.


Not necessary. 
The TORTOISE is separate to the card exchange. 
I will post the players the info they need after the draw has been made.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR and all its lovely roommates here.
> Good news from me today: My sick old cat is getting better from day to day and he eats something. He wants to live !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good ol' cat! 
Good evening Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My sullies like Step-Dance. The clicking noise of their iron studded shoes drives me crazy ....


Tap dancing tortoises?
Hmmmmmm
Better not give Tidgy any ideas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Could take Oli Kahn along with her? Perhaps that could get him out of little Oli's enclosure. Please convince her to take him along with her.


I will arrange it tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't see the problem, myself.


`cause you are a man ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not necessary.
> The TORTOISE is separate to the card exchange.
> I will post the players the info they need after the draw has been made.


Okay ! Because I may not remember what the person that I will send a Christmas surprise like or dislike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay ! Because I may not remember what the person that I will send a Christmas surprise like or dislike.


I will PM them to you. 
I will remember.
(mainly cos i write it all down!)
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good ol' cat!
> Good evening Sabine.


This old cat has a "special story" and because of this he is very close to my heart.
I got him when he was 2 years old. His previous owner didn`t want him anymore and because the cat was not neutered the owner kept him outdoors all the time. It was a cold, snowy winter when this cat found a new home in my house and he was thankful not have to be longer in the cold.
But he was a "devil". He dislikes any other cat. He beats and bites other cats, so he got his own "enclosure" on my property. But he loves people and he loves me !
Once I tried to rehome him. A man took him but I think my cat don`t like him.
After two weeks my cat escaped out of the appartement of the man and does not want to come back to him.
I drove to the adress where the man lives. It was evening and it was dark.
I walked the street and called the name of my cat and only 5 minutes later he was by my side and rubbed his head on my leg. He obviously was very happy to see me !
I took him with me, home. In his home and I never tried again to rehome him.
When he gets older be becomes calmer and accept other cats. No more beating and biting. Now he is weak ( he was very strong ) and old, but I hope that he still live some time because he is very special for me ( and it seems that I am special for him too ).
This is the story of "Mohrchen".


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will PM them to you.
> I will remember.
> (mainly cos i write it all down!)
> Good evening, Sabine.


Good evening Adam. Good that you will remember the likes and dislikes !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This old cat has a "special story" and because of this he is very close to my heart.
> I got him when he was 2 years old. His previous owner didn`t want him anymore and because the cat was not neutered the owner kept him outdoors all the time. It was a cold, snowy winter when this cat found a new home in my house and he was thankful not have to be longer in the cold.
> But he was a "devil". He dislikes any other cat. He beats and bites other cats, so he got his own "enclosure" on my property. But he loves people and he loves me !
> Once I tried to rehome him. A man took him but I think my cat don`t like him.
> After two weeks my cat escaped out of the appartement of the man and does not want to come back to him.
> I drove to the adress where the man lives. It was evening and it was dark.
> I walked the street and called the name of my cat and only 5 minutes later he was by my side and rubbed his head on my leg. He obviously was very happy to see me !
> I took him with me, home. In his home and I never tried again to rehome him.
> When he gets older be becomes calmer and accept other cats. No more beating and biting. Now he is weak ( he was very strong ) and old, but I hope that he still live some time because he is very special for me ( and it seems that I am special for him too ).
> This is the story of "Mohrchen".


What a nice story Bee. 
I hope Mohrchen has some special times to come with you .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Good that you will remember the likes and dislikes !


Tis my job. 
But also much fun.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, it's nice to have an update to an old appliance - but NOT as a gift. Please, husbands, give us something personal as a gift!


One of my favorite "gift stories" is about my parents. Mom REALLY loved growing her old garden roses and was very proud of having saved one that had been left to die in an overgrown yard. She was never a very material sort of person, preferring to be practical instead. When her birthday came around one year, Dad asked her what she wanted for her birthday. She told him she already had everything she needed, and what she really wanted was some composted cow manure because that is supposed to be THE.BEST. fertilizer for roses. He was doubtful (and a little fearflul) so he asked her several times and got the same answer.
So he found out who had cattle locally, and asked them if he could come get some of the dried out manure from the fields. The person was very happy to have him come get the manure and was not at all suprised: apparently he OFTEN got calls from people in the local rose garden club wanting cow manure! Dad bought a brand new, shiny aluminum garbage can (rubbish bin to our UK contingent), filled it with dried out cow manure and put a big red bow on top.
Mom TRULY WAS happy to have the manure for her roses, and they turned out to be some of the BEST in our little town!!!!
Dad's friends refused to believe he actually gave her cow manure for her birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a nice story Bee.
> I hope Mohrchen has some special times to come with you .


Thank you Adam.
Here is a picture of him when he was young.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> One of my favorite "gift stories" is about my parents. Mom REALLY loved growing her old garden roses and was very proud of having saved one that had been left to die in an overgrown yard. She was never a very material sort of person, preferring to be practical instead. When her birthday came around one year, Dad asked her what she wanted for her birthday. She told him she already had everything she needed, and what she really wanted was some composted cow manure because that is supposed to be THE.BEST. fertilizer for roses. He was doubtful (and a little fearflul) so he asked her several times and got the same answer.
> So he found out who had cattle locally, and asked them if he could come get some of the dried out manure from the fields. The person was very happy to have him come get the manure and was not at all suprised: apparently he OFTEN got calls from people in the local rose garden club wanting cow manure! Dad bought a brand new, shiny aluminum garbage can (rubbish bin to our UK contingent), filled it with dried out cow manure and put a big red bow on top.
> Mom TRULY WAS happy to have the manure for her roses, and they turned out to be some of the BEST in our little town!!!!
> Dad's friends refused to believe he actually gave her cow manure for her birthday!!!!!!!!


What a lovely story, Bea. Your mom must have loved her roses really much !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> What a lovely story, Bea. Your mom must have loved her roses really much !


Thank you, Bee!
Yes, she really did love her roses! ! I think that's where I got my love of roses from!!!


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
I think I am* THREE* in TORTOISE ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Bee!
> Yes, she really did love her roses! ! I think that's where I got my love of roses from!!!


That`s for sure ! 
I love roses too, but this summer I fed them mostly to my sullies !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of my favorite "gift stories" is about my parents. Mom REALLY loved growing her old garden roses and was very proud of having saved one that had been left to die in an overgrown yard. She was never a very material sort of person, preferring to be practical instead. When her birthday came around one year, Dad asked her what she wanted for her birthday. She told him she already had everything she needed, and what she really wanted was some composted cow manure because that is supposed to be THE.BEST. fertilizer for roses. He was doubtful (and a little fearflul) so he asked her several times and got the same answer.
> So he found out who had cattle locally, and asked them if he could come get some of the dried out manure from the fields. The person was very happy to have him come get the manure and was not at all suprised: apparently he OFTEN got calls from people in the local rose garden club wanting cow manure! Dad bought a brand new, shiny aluminum garbage can (rubbish bin to our UK contingent), filled it with dried out cow manure and put a big red bow on top.
> Mom TRULY WAS happy to have the manure for her roses, and they turned out to be some of the BEST in our little town!!!!
> Dad's friends refused to believe he actually gave her cow manure for her birthday!!!!!!!!


What a lovely story! 
Though Ed sent me dung in the post, if you recall.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely story!
> Though Ed sent me dung in the post, if you recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

SNAP ! ! ! 


Bee62 said:


> What a lovely story, Bea. Your mom must have loved her roses really much !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> I think I am* THREE* in TORTOISE ?


_*THREE*_ ! ! !
Yes. 
So five likes and five dislikes from you tomorrow please, Bee.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _*THREE*_ ! ! !
> Yes.
> So five likes and five dislikes from you tomorrow please, Bee.


Of course tomorrow. I only want to reasure me that I am *THREE.*


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a nice story Bee.
> I hope Mohrchen has some special times to come with you .


Most of my cats have a "story" why they came to me, and with each old cat that dies a story of the past, of my past with them dies too. That often makes me sad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam.
> Here is a picture of him when he was young.
> View attachment 222671



My old and frail cat is a black one too. Little Brother is about 15 or 16 years old, very thin, has a tumor on his gum that causes him to drool. But he still gets around fine and is pretty spry for being so thin. I've been thinking I need to have him euthanized before the very cold days of winter set in, but I just hate playing the god card. 

Little Brother on a tortoise pig blanket:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Of course tomorrow. I only want to reasure me that I am *THREE.*


Yes, _*THREE*_.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Most of my cats have a "story" why they came to me, and with each old cat that dies a story of the past, of my past with them dies too. That often makes me sad.


Their stories live on through you, Bee.
And don't be sad, you gave them all a good life.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My old and frail cat is a black one too. Little Brother is about 15 or 16 years old, very thin, has a tumor on his gum that causes him to drool. But he still gets around fine and is pretty spry for being so thin. I've been thinking I need to have him euthanized before the very cold days of winter set in, but I just hate playing the god card.
> 
> Little Brother on a tortoise pig blanket:
> 
> View attachment 222677


He will show you when the end is near and he wants not to live longer. 
I always wait until this day and my old cats sometimes die peacefully at home.
When they have no pain and no respiration problems they can die in peace where they had lived and feel safe.

Where is the tumor of Little brother ? Tongue ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My old and frail cat is a black one too. Little Brother is about 15 or 16 years old, very thin, has a tumor on his gum that causes him to drool. But he still gets around fine and is pretty spry for being so thin. I've been thinking I need to have him euthanized before the very cold days of winter set in, but I just hate playing the god card.
> 
> Little Brother on a tortoise pig blanket:
> 
> View attachment 222677


Pets can be the source of so much joy in our lives and so much sorrow.
But that's true of people too.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> My old and frail cat is a black one too. Little Brother is about 15 or 16 years old, very thin, has a tumor on his gum that causes him to drool. But he still gets around fine and is pretty spry for being so thin. I've been thinking I need to have him euthanized before the very cold days of winter set in, but I just hate playing the god card.
> 
> Little Brother on a tortoise pig blanket:
> 
> View attachment 222677



They always know the best warm spots, don’t they!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Their stories live on through you, Bee.
> And don't be sad, you gave them all a good life.


I could tell sooo many stories. So many destinies.... Soo many sad stories...
Sometimes it is a heavy burden.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I could tell sooo many stories. So many destinies.... Soo many sad stories...
> Sometimes it is a heavy burden.


But surely happy stories too?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> He will show you when the end is near and he wants not to live longer.
> I always wait until this day and my old cats sometimes die peacefully at home.
> When they have no pain and no respiration problems they can die in peace where they had lived and feel safe.
> 
> Where is the tumor of Little brother ? Tongue ?


It's growing around a front canine tooth.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But surely happy stories too?


Yes, but every dead is a sad story more. 
The sadest stories are these from the ones that died young. I had this severel times. Young cats that died after a few months of life because of deseases they got on their day of birth.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's growing around a front canine tooth.


Not to operate, the tumor ?
I have a cat that have had a tumor on the tongue and my VET operated him. The tumor could grow back, but some months are safed for my cat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, but every dead is a sad story more.
> The sadest stories are these from the ones that died young. I had this severel times. Young cats that died after a few months of life because of deseases they got on their day of birth.


Very sad.


----------



## Bee62

I want to say *Good-night* to everyone here. Have to get up earlier tomorrow, ähh, today.







..... dreaming of Christmas mice ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I want to say *Good-night* to everyone here. Have to get up earlier tomorrow, ähh, today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... dreaming of Christmas mice ?


Cheese mice, i expect. 
Night night, Sabine.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all. 
I'm going to hide under my duvet because mosquito has got in.. 
Should be okay as they usually bit only wifey. 
Sleep well, Roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope the mosquito didn’t get you Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning CDR. Good morning all its lovely roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

@Moozillion ... Bea ... you’re in the CDR Whatsapp group 

If anyone else wants to join, it was setup to support Pearly (Ewa) whose son Konrad is so sick right now, please message me your cellphone number and I’ll add you. 

The group will also be handy when the forum is having problems!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I hope the mosquito didn’t get you Adam.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Perhaps this mosquito is a male as not only did I not get bitten, neither did wifey nor Tidgy. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning CDR. Good morning all its lovely roommates.


Good afternoon, another lovely Roommate! 
*THREE ! ! ! *
Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today is the day for *THREE ! ! !*


----------



## johnandjade

Good aftermornooning gang!! Only an HR left till I can escape this hell (base) then it's gym time.. I have managed to gain 7lb ! Hope everyone had a great weekend and ready for the week ahead


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Yes, but every dead is a sad story more.
> The sadest stories are these from the ones that died young. I had this severel times. Young cats that died after a few months of life because of deseases they got on their day of birth.


Bee, I believe love is never wasted. 
Thank God the ones whose time here on Earth was short were so fortunate to feel your loving kindness and comfort before they left us. 
Every creature deserves to know love in their lifetime. You serve a beautiful purpose when you care for God's creatures, even when the outcome is not what you might have wished.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is the day for *THREE ! ! !*


Who is THREE? Do they know that they are THREE?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good aftermornooning gang!! Only an HR left till I can escape this hell (base) then it's gym time.. I have managed to gain 7lb ! Hope everyone had a great weekend and ready for the week ahead


Good afternoon, John. 
Busy at the weekend. My weekend is now and tomorrow. 
But lots to do. 
I feel quite weak every time i read the word, 'gym'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Who is THREE? Do they know that they are THREE?


Hi, Bea! 
It's Sabine and yes she does. 
She is probably busy planning it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just did my potato shop. 
3 potatoes. 
2 onions
a tomato.
1 apple for wifey to eat.
1 apple for apple crumble. 
2 lettuce. 
200 cigarettes. 
6 milk
1 oil
2 sugar cubes
some turkey chunks.
some beef mince. 
Now totally knackered.


----------



## JSWallace

200 cigarettes??
ADAM!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> 200 cigarettes??
> ADAM!!!


Ahem. 
But wifey will smoke at least half of them. 
And they'll last as least 10 days, maybe two weeks.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> But wifey will smoke at least half of them.
> And they'll last as least 10 days, maybe two weeks.


Nope not a good enough excuse my friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Nope not a good enough excuse my friend!


Hmmmm. 
Tidgy made me! 
Any better?


----------



## JSWallace

No that's even worse,blaming a poor tort who can't defend herself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> No that's even worse,blaming a poor tort who can't defend herself


She can.
She's currently giving me dirty looks.
"Sorry, Tidge! It's all my fault!"


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She can.
> She's currently giving me dirty looks.
> "Sorry, Tidge! It's all my fault!"


Carry on Tidge
He deserves it...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I do .


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do .


And looking sorry for yourself won't get you back in my good books!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> And looking sorry for yourself won't get you back in my good books!


It's okay. 
I shall sit in a Cold Dark Corner and sulk. 
I'm pretty good at sulking.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's okay.
> I shall sit in a Cold Dark Corner and sulk.
> I'm pretty good at sulking.



And stub that cigarette out....


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> And stub that cigarette out....


We don't want you polluting our nice clean air thank you


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> We don't want you polluting our nice clean air thank you


* Whispers * Do you think he's feeling got at


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still sulking. 
I don't smoke in the Cold Dark Room, anyway.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still sulking.
> I don't smoke in the Cold Dark Room, anyway.


Stop being petulant, we can still smell the smoke on you..


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> * Whispers * Do you think he's feeling got at


Yes, but he deserves it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now I have moved to the naughty step where I shall sit for a bit.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is the day for *THREE ! ! !*


Hohoho, my little Fury pony .... keep calm, I am too...

So when it is THREE I`d like to say:

I like:
- animals, especially tortoises, dogs, cats and horses. Chicken too
- blue colored things
- books
- music
- flowers

..................... and I like you all ....... ( only by the way to have mentioned it ) 

I dislike:
- any sort of hat, cap or wool cap
- kitchen aid things ( like Jane )
- boring people ( I hope you don`t want to send me one ) 
- poison snakes and scorpions
- long underwear


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Bee, I believe love is never wasted.
> Thank God the ones whose time here on Earth was short were so fortunate to feel your loving kindness and comfort before they left us.
> Every creature deserves to know love in their lifetime. You serve a beautiful purpose when you care for God's creatures, even when the outcome is not what you might have wished.


Thank you very much Bea for your kind words, I have tears in my eyes by reading it. But you are right: Love is never wasted....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hohoho, my little Fury pony .... keep calm, I am too...
> 
> So when it is THREE I`d like to say:
> 
> I like:
> - animals, especially tortoises, dogs, cats and horses. Chicken too
> - blue colored things
> - books
> - music
> - flowers
> 
> ..................... and I like you all ....... ( only by the way to have mentioned it )
> 
> I dislike:
> - any sort of hat, cap or wool cap
> - kitchen aid things ( like Jane )
> - boring people ( I hope you don`t want to send me one )
> - poison snakes and scorpions
> - long underwear


Off the naughty step I come. 
So Bee's TORTOISE don't send Sabine any long underwear filled with venomous snakes and scorpions, or hats for her toaster. 
Do send her one of those books that play music when you open it but make sure it's blue and has pictures of flowers and chickens in it. 
I was calm. 
But it is written *THREE ! ! ! *


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just did my potato shop.
> 3 potatoes.
> 2 onions
> a tomato.
> 1 apple for wifey to eat.
> 1 apple for apple crumble.
> 2 lettuce.
> 200 cigarettes.
> 6 milk
> 1 oil
> 2 sugar cubes
> some turkey chunks.
> some beef mince.
> Now totally knackered.


You should avoid the cigarettes. Mayby you are less knackered without them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You should avoid the cigarettes. Mayby you are less knackered without them.


I would. 
But far more bad-tempered.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off the naughty step I come.
> So Bee's TORTOISE don't send Sabine any long underwear filled with venomous snakes and scorpions, or hats for her toaster.
> Do send her one of those books that play music when you open it but make sure it's blue and has pictures of flowers and chickens in it.
> I was calm.
> But it is written *THREE ! ! ! *


Very well summarized Adam what I`d like to get as a TORTOISE gift !

*YES; IT IS WRITTEN THREE !!!! *Now I got it !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would.
> But far more bad-tempered.


The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak !


Very. 
So's the spirit, actually.


----------



## johnandjade

Evnooning all! 1920 here , dinner then off to bed! Early mornings ahead! I have finally managed to get referring and an appointment with the pain clinic! It's only taken about 2yrs and the doc incurring the same injury to finally happen, it's the only hope to avoid surgery. I'm there on Wednesday


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Evnooning all! 1920 here , dinner then off to bed! Early mornings ahead! I have finally managed to get referring and an appointment with the pain clinic! It's only taken about 2yrs and the doc incurring the same injury to finally happen, it's the only hope to avoid surgery. I'm there on Wednesday


Gosh. Nearly a century behind me... It's 2017 here in Kent  

Glad you finally got the referral. I hope they can help


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Evnooning all! 1920 here , dinner then off to bed! Early mornings ahead! I have finally managed to get referring and an appointment with the pain clinic! It's only taken about 2yrs and the doc incurring the same injury to finally happen, it's the only hope to avoid surgery. I'm there on Wednesday



Good luck, John! 
1920s - what a decade!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Evnooning all! 1920 here , dinner then off to bed! Early mornings ahead! I have finally managed to get referring and an appointment with the pain clinic! It's only taken about 2yrs and the doc incurring the same injury to finally happen, it's the only hope to avoid surgery. I'm there on Wednesday


Good luck with that, John! 
Finally! 
And have a nice dins and kip.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, John!
> 1920s - what a decade!


No, I don`t want the 20er years back, but the 60 th and 70 th ( because I was a child there )


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Evnooning all! 1920 here , dinner then off to bed! Early mornings ahead! I have finally managed to get referring and an appointment with the pain clinic! It's only taken about 2yrs and the doc incurring the same injury to finally happen, it's the only hope to avoid surgery. I'm there on Wednesday


Good luck John. I hope they can help you there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, I don`t want the 20er years back, but the 60 th and 70 th ( because I was a child there )


And I don't think people kept tortoises in the 1920's.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I don't think people kept tortoises in the 1920's.


Only in Zoos ?


----------



## Bee62

Bad news: My old tomcat is back to worse again. His respiration problems are more than in the morning. Tomorrow I will make a VET visit with him. I have not much hope that I will come back with him alive. 
He should not suffer. 
When there is no hope I let the VET euthanize him. That is all I can do for him.... not to let him die in pain and suffering.

I am very sad. I was so hopeful that he will make it again to life and now ...... It makes my heart hurt.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only in Zoos ?


Probably. 
Just guessing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bad news: My old tomcat is back to worse again. His respiration problems are more than in the morning. Tomorrow I will make a VET visit with him. I have not much hope that I will come back with him alive.
> He should not suffer.
> When there is no hope I let the VET euthanize him. That is all I can do for him.... not to let him die in pain and suffering.
> 
> I am very sad. I was so hopeful that he will make it again to life and now ...... It makes my heart hurt.....


I am very sorry to hear this, Sabine. 
Good luck to you both tomorrow. 
Will be thinking of you and sending love.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Bad news: My old tomcat is back to worse again. His respiration problems are more than in the morning. Tomorrow I will make a VET visit with him. I have not much hope that I will come back with him alive.
> He should not suffer.
> When there is no hope I let the VET euthanize him. That is all I can do for him.... not to let him die in pain and suffering.
> 
> I am very sad. I was so hopeful that he will make it again to life and now ...... It makes my heart hurt.....


I am so sorry, Bea. An awful decision even when you know you are doing the right thing


----------



## JSWallace

Oh Sabine, I am so sorry. I am thinking of you and your lovely old cat. Big hugs x


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am very sorry to hear this, Sabine.
> Good luck to you both tomorrow.
> Will be thinking of you and sending love.


Thank you Adam. He will need it.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am so sorry, Bea. An awful decision even when you know you are doing the right thing


Yes, it is a hard decision to make.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh Sabine, I am so sorry. I am thinking of you and your lovely old cat. Big hugs x


Thank you Jane. Your hugs are appreciated.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Afternoon all [emoji4]
Bee I’m sorry to hear about your Kitty [emoji20]
*big Hugs*


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon all [emoji4]
> Bee I’m sorry to hear about your Kitty [emoji20]
> *big Hugs*


Thank you Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon all [emoji4]
> Bee I’m sorry to hear about your Kitty [emoji20]
> *big Hugs*


Good afternoon, Noel. 
Hope you're having a marvelous Monday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam [emoji4]
Things are good here.
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam [emoji4]
> Things are good here.
> How are you?


Most splendid, thank you.
Life's good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to count the mats, blankets and towels on my bedroom floor. 
Night, night, Roommates! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tomorrow is *FOUR ! ! ! 
*


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning [emoji12] 0400.. food then gym.


----------



## johnandjade

And now off to work,

Tuesday, prepare to have your but kicked! Let's go be awesome 

[emoji109] [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tomorrow is *FOUR ! ! !
> *





johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning [emoji12] 0400.. food then gym.



You didn’t have to get up so early, John. I don’t think Adam meant that FOUR!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I’m FOUR. *waves*
I’m a woman of simple tastes. I like jewelry, fine dining, luxury brands... Wibble. 
OK, not true, apart from fine dining. 
My list:
LIKES
1. Animals - cats, dogs; reptiles are fascinating. 
2. My five-year-old. Seriously, the biggest interest in my life right now. 
3. Photography 
4. Travel
5. Good coffee 

DISLIKES
1. Rude people 
2. Stressful situations 
3. Magnets (nowhere to put them in this house)
4. Pictures to be put on a wall (can’t do that because the repairs when we vacate the apartment would cost a fortune)
5. Real fur (can’t reconcile myself with this Danish obsession with furs)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am off to watch tennis at the O2 arena in London today   

I have been helping out @xlondon-ladyx in this thread https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello-all-we-are-new-here.162068

I suggested that one of you lovely people would be able to help out if she gets stuck while I am offline. She may appear in here to ask


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Good mornig everyone!
Yes advice is needed I want to make me handsome a humid hide! Also how to test humidity? and iv heard about a temperature gun? Just need all info in one msg as I'm new here and it's hard to find advice given once read, so I can screen shot also is Mr Handsome undershell normal as I'm worried and don't know


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Good mornig everyone!
> Yes advice is needed I want to make me handsome a humid hide! Also how to test humidity? and iv heard about a temperature gun? Just need all info in one msg as I'm new here and it's hard to find advice given once read, so I can screen shot also is Mr Handsome undershell normal as I'm worried and don't know


Hello and welcome[emoji2]


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Thank you


----------



## Kristoff

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Good mornig everyone!
> Yes advice is needed I want to make me handsome a humid hide! Also how to test humidity? and iv heard about a temperature gun? Just need all info in one msg as I'm new here and it's hard to find advice given once read, so I can screen shot also is Mr Handsome undershell normal as I'm worried and don't know



Hi and welcome! More experienced roommates will be joining later throughout the day. To me, the plastron looks normal - he’s still a baby, right? Btw, how do you know he’s a Mr and not Miss?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Was told by the breeders as the males tails are longer than the females ( was told a adult Hermann female tail is no longer than a cotton bud) so I'm guessing they sexed correctly lol


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Kristoff said:


> Hi and welcome! More experienced roommates will be joining later throughout the day. To me, the plastron looks normal - he’s still a baby, right? Btw, how do you know he’s a Mr and not Miss?


Yeah he was hatched 14th Aug 2017 his 3 months old today ❤


----------



## Kristoff

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Was told by the breeders as the males tails are longer than the females ( was told a adult Hermann female tail is no longer than a cotton bud) so I'm guessing they sexed correctly lol



Usually it’s hard to tell until the tortoise is a young adult. They all look female up to that point. 

Wanted to add as a P.S.: Whatever advice @JoesMum gave, I’d follow it to a T. To us newer members, she’s a great authority, pretty much the Prophet of the TFO.  Just saying this because it can be difficult to distinguish sound advice from nonsense in the beginning, especially if there are too many sources and opinions out there.  
Once again, a very warm welcome.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Can I make a humid hide out of a plastic container with a dampened piece of sponge in there? ( just a make shift temporary one)


----------



## JoesMum

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Was told by the breeders as the males tails are longer than the females ( was told a adult Hermann female tail is no longer than a cotton bud) so I'm guessing they sexed correctly lol



It’s impossible to tell until they are much bigger - near full size. Mr could still turn out to be Miss in a few years time 

By the way, a few introductions would be polite... my name is Linda and I’m in Kent

John (JohnandJade) is in Scotland

And Lena (Kristoff) is Russian, but living in Denmark currently. 

The CDR is a place of friendship, puns, chat and learning about all sorts of obscure things from our global friends. 

Pull up an armadillo and make yourself comfy


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Kristoff said:


> Usually it’s hard to tell until the tortoise is a young adult. They all look female up to that point.
> 
> Wanted to add as a P.S.: Whatever advice @JoesMum gave, I’d follow it to a T. To us newer members, she’s a great authority, pretty much the Prophet of the TFO.  Just saying this because it can be difficult to distinguish sound advice from nonsense in the beginning, especially if there are too many sources and opinions out there.
> Once again, a very warm welcome.


Yep iv come to realise this


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JoesMum said:


> It’s impossible to tell until they are much bigger - near full size. Mr could still turn out to be Miss in a few years time
> 
> By the way, a few introductions would be polite... my name is Linda and I’m in Kent
> 
> John (JohnandJade) is in Scotland
> 
> And Lena (Kristoff) is Russian, but living in Denmark currently.
> 
> The CDR is a place of friendship, puns, chat and learning about all sorts of obscure things from our global friends.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and make yourself comfy


See why can't breeders be honest and say look it's a 50/50 on the sex! I don't mind my Mr Handsome turning into a Mrs beautful lol I have a cat who was called "melody " for 3 months till the vet changed their mind they had a Rosie the dog getting castrated the same time as our melody lol now named shadow.... so I know it happeneds but just be honest and say sorry we dont know


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JoesMum said:


> It’s impossible to tell until they are much bigger - near full size. Mr could still turn out to be Miss in a few years time
> 
> By the way, a few introductions would be polite... my name is Linda and I’m in Kent
> 
> John (JohnandJade) is in Scotland
> 
> And Lena (Kristoff) is Russian, but living in Denmark currently.
> 
> The CDR is a place of friendship, puns, chat and learning about all sorts of obscure things from our global friends.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and make yourself comfy


Hello Linda and everyone else...
Im Sara a full time mother and wife! I live in London, with our 6 children, 3 rabbits, 2 cats, 4 chickens 2 ducks, 2 geckos 1 ball python 2 chameleons 1bird and my mother sat in a pear tree haha... so a very busy family home


----------



## Kristoff

xlondon-ladyx said:


> See why can't breeders be honest and say look it's a 50/50 on the sex! I don't mind my Mr Handsome turning into a Mrs beautful lol I have a cat who was called "melody " for 3 months till the vet changed their mind they had a Rosie the dog getting castrated the same time as our melody lol now named shadow.... so I know it happeneds but just be honest and say sorry we dont know



We all know a male Lola and a female Jacques.  And a few female Sheldons too, I guess. It’s so tricky with tortoises that they say the only way to be 100% sure is to see her lay eggs or him flash.


----------



## JoesMum

I’m in my seat. Not see you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning [emoji12] 0400.. food then gym.


Madness! 
Good afternoon, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m FOUR. *waves*
> I’m a woman of simple tastes. I like jewelry, fine dining, luxury brands... Wibble.
> OK, not true, apart from fine dining.
> My list:
> LIKES
> 1. Animals - cats, dogs; reptiles are fascinating.
> 2. My five-year-old. Seriously, the biggest interest in my life right now.
> 3. Photography
> 4. Travel
> 5. Good coffee
> 
> DISLIKES
> 1. Rude people
> 2. Stressful situations
> 3. Magnets (nowhere to put them in this house)
> 4. Pictures to be put on a wall (can’t do that because the repairs when we vacate the apartment would cost a fortune)
> 5. Real fur (can’t reconcile myself with this Danish obsession with furs)


So, TORTOISE players, we need to be thinking along the lines of a photograph of a five year old reptile on holiday drinking quality coffee. 
And don't send a magnetic fur-lined wall-picture of a rude person or it will cause Lena stress. 
Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Any good for a make shift humid hide? Iv lined the bottom with a cut plastc container lid... then inside iv lined the edges of the box with damp hemp bedding then dry hemp in the middle is this ok or not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am off to watch tennis at the O2 arena in London today
> 
> I have been helping out @xlondon-ladyx in this thread https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/hello-all-we-are-new-here.162068
> 
> I suggested that one of you lovely people would be able to help out if she gets stuck while I am offline. She may appear in here to ask


Not a problem, always willing to help. 
Does she like cheese? 
Have fun at the tennis! 
Italy out of the World Cup! 
Golly! 
Good afternoon, Linda!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Good mornig everyone!
> Yes advice is needed I want to make me handsome a humid hide! Also how to test humidity? and iv heard about a temperature gun? Just need all info in one msg as I'm new here and it's hard to find advice given once read, so I can screen shot also is Mr Handsome undershell normal as I'm worried and don't know


Hello, Sara, and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room! 
Coffee? 
The Leprechaun One-legged Pirate Substitute will fetch you one, so in the meantime grab an armadillo to sit on, watch you don't sit on a hedgehog and beware of flying fruit-flavoured jellyfish.
Now, to answer your questions. 
Plastic plant pots either cut in half or half-buried in the substrate or plastic bowls with a hole cut out make ideal hides as they keep in the humidity. You need to buy a hygrometer (not a hydrometer) to test humidity and get a digital one, not one of those dreadful analog dials. A laser temperature gun is a must.
Something like :

Check out Amazon if your local shops don't have them.
His plastron is perfectly normal for a young tortoise like this, it is scarred from where the egg sac was located, but will smooth out as he or she grows older. We can't be sure of his or her sex for quite a few years yet, they all look female at this age, unless the dealer got them from a breeder who incubated at a set temperature, but this is unlikely and still not a 100% guarantee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Can I make a humid hide out of a plastic container with a dampened piece of sponge in there? ( just a make shift temporary one)


No sponge! 
It's not necessary and Mr Handsome may eat it. 
If you keep your substrate moist and your temps are correct it should automatically become humid in there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> See why can't breeders be honest and say look it's a 50/50 on the sex! I don't mind my Mr Handsome turning into a Mrs beautful lol I have a cat who was called "melody " for 3 months till the vet changed their mind they had a Rosie the dog getting castrated the same time as our melody lol now named shadow.... so I know it happeneds but just be honest and say sorry we dont know


Dealers often have no idea about tortoises and are only interested in sales. 
Breeders will know, but are also often interested only in selling.
(there are some good ones)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Hello Linda and everyone else...
> Im Sara a full time mother and wife! I live in London, with our 6 children, 3 rabbits, 2 cats, 4 chickens 2 ducks, 2 geckos 1 ball python 2 chameleons 1bird and my mother sat in a pear tree haha... so a very busy family home


WOW! 
Quite a menagerie! 
A photo of your mother in the pear tree would be nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’m in my seat. Not see you later
> View attachment 222808


Enjoy! 
Should be another fun day! 
And warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Any good for a make shift humid hide? Iv lined the bottom with a cut plastc container lid... then inside iv lined the edges of the box with damp hemp bedding then dry hemp in the middle is this ok or not?


Your substrate needs to be coco coir, fine grade orchid bark or cypress mulch, not hemp. 
Don't line the bottom of it, the tortoise will want to dig in. 
Plastic bowls, plant pots, ice cream containers etc. are all good .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
And a jolly wibbling Tuesday to you!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your substrate needs to be coco coir, fine grade orchid bark or cypress mulch, not hemp.
> Don't line the bottom of it, the tortoise will want to dig in.
> Plastic bowls, plant pots, ice cream containers etc. are all good .


Ok I'm off to go on Amazon now to buy all the bits you said and I'll go in the garden and hunt down a plastic plant pot... the breeders had the babies on hemp when I got ( lets just call him/her Mr Handsome for now as it' a 50/50 ) I did order sterilized loam and sand mix ( due for delivery 16th) ordered before I got Mr handsome but since doing extra research realised sand is a no no so I only used the hemp as a tempory resoure.... also his got a mesh top tank! As I was told they need constant fresh air flow but now I'm worried his too cold and humdity is too low should i put a towel over the top? To almost cover the mesh?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam 
Wibble on!
How is your day?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Ok I'm off to go on Amazon now to buy all the bits you said and I'll go in the garden and hunt down a plastic plant pot... the breeders had the babies on hemp when I got ( lets just call him/her Mr Handsome for now as it' a 50/50 ) I did order sterilized loam and sand mix ( due for delivery 16th) ordered before I got Mr handsome but since doing extra research realised sand is a no no so I only used the hemp as a tempory resoure.... also his got a mesh top tank! As I was told they need constant fresh air flow but now I'm worried his too cold and humdity is too low should i put a towel over the top? To almost cover the mesh?


No loam, no sand. 
One's never quite sure what's in loam and sand is an impaction hazard and could make him sick if ingested. 
You need a closed chamber. Glass or plexiglass or whatever they call it now, but with holes for the lights, of course. They don't need air flow, just the air in the enclosure is enough, your spot cleaning and adding food and water is enough to keep the air fresh. 
Towels can help as a temporary measure but be careful you don't burn the place down! 
What are your temps and humidity at the moment ? Any ideas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Wibble on!
> How is your day?


Not bad so far, it's a day off and i'm spending a bit of quality time with Tidgy, will be going out in a mo,up to see SPLAT who may be about to hibernate, still quite warm in the day, so not sure. 
What about your good self?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

No idea on humidity and temp is 90f


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

When we 1st got the tank 4 days ago just showing you what tank is like


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Humidity hide I just made him with slightly damp mixed with dry hemp for now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> No idea on humidity and temp is 90f


Not too bad.
You should aim a little higher with a basking spot temp of 100 and trailing away naturally from there through the enclosure.
If you keep the substrate nice and moist, but not wet, the humidity will follow.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Pic didn't send in last msg


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too bad.
> You should aim a little higher with a basking spot temp of 100 and trailing away naturally from there through the enclosure.
> If you keep the substrate nice and moist, but not wet, the humidity will follow.


How can I make it highter?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Found this any good? No idea what I'm looking for tho


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> When we 1st got the tank 4 days ago just showing you what tank is like


It looks terribly dry to me.
A new substrate should be the priority here. 
A piece of slate, sandstone or rough tile for him to eat his food off is also a good idea, helps keep the beak trimmed. 
And when you have your new substrate, a few plants will help provide interest and help with the humidity, spider plants are good but don't get them from the garden centre, they are always chemically treated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Pic didn't send in last msg


Certainly better as a temporary measure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> How can I make it highter?


Cover the enclosure. 
Lower your heat bulb, but ensure you stay within the safety guidelines.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Found this any good? No idea what I'm looking for tho


That looks okay to me.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR. Good afternoon Adam.
My old cat is still alive although the VET wants to euthanize him today ( but I don`t want to )
He got an antibiotic shot and pain medicaments. I have the next VET visit with him on friday. The VET thinks that he has a tumor in his nose. The nose is slightly swollen and a little bit bleeding.
When there is no health improvement to see on friday I will let him go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR. Good afternoon Adam.
> My old cat is still alive although the VET wants to euthanize him today ( but I don`t want to )
> He got an antibiotic shot and pain medicaments. I have the next VET visit with him on friday. The VET thinks that he has a tumor in his nose. The nose is slightly swollen and a little bit bleeding.
> When there is no health improvement to see on friday I will let him go.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
All terribly sad, lets just hope against hope that he can make some sort of recovery before Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still a few days left to enter the TORTOISE people. 
And the Christmas card exchange will be great fun, so get your name added to the PM!


----------



## Yvonne G

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Good mornig everyone!
> Yes advice is needed I want to make me handsome a humid hide! Also how to test humidity? and iv heard about a temperature gun? Just need all info in one msg as I'm new here and it's hard to find advice given once read, so I can screen shot also is Mr Handsome undershell normal as I'm worried and don't know
> 
> View attachment 222805



All this talk about humid hides is referring to other species of tortoise, not the mediterranean species, as yours is. He will do just fine with a slightly moist substrate.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR. Good afternoon Adam.
> My old cat is still alive although the VET wants to euthanize him today ( but I don`t want to )
> He got an antibiotic shot and pain medicaments. I have the next VET visit with him on friday. The VET thinks that he has a tumor in his nose. The nose is slightly swollen and a little bit bleeding.
> When there is no health improvement to see on friday I will let him go.



This is always so very hard. I hate having to make that decision. But it's better than allowing him to suffer.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

I was told so many different things by 4 different vets... euro rep, specialist reptile breeders I called for advice about the enclosure including substate.... got told to use the grass pellets, sand, and shredded newspaper, hay, and reptile carpet! I wasn't happy with this so that's when I chose the sterilized loam and sand mix, then found out sand is no good, I got told they need alot of clean air flow and dry substrate.... so thats why here to get the right information these are a few of the main important items iv ordered


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> All this talk about humid hides is referring to other species of tortoise, not the mediterranean species, as yours is. He will do just fine with a slightly moist substrate.


Good morning, Yvonne. 
I still like to use hides for somewhere so the tortoise can, er, well, hide. 
And a humid hide is good for little ones, I've always thought,, especially when we have an open topped chamber at the moment and hemp substrate ?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Yvonne G said:


> All this talk about humid hides is referring to other species of tortoise, not the mediterranean species, as yours is. He will do just fine with a slightly moist substrate.


Thank you this is what I'm trying to do as soon as it's all delivered I can't lower the lights in the tank so iv ordered a basking table with ramp... I ordered a mix selection of seeds last week for him to eat and that once big enough will put in with him where can I order the plants you said if not a garden centre?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I was told so many different things by 4 different vets... euro rep, specialist reptile breeders I called for advice about the enclosure including substate.... got told to use the grass pellets, sand, and shredded newspaper, hay, and reptile carpet! I wasn't happy with this so that's when I chose the sterilized loam and sand mix, then found out sand is no good, I got told they need alot of clean air flow and dry substrate.... so thats why here to get the right information these are a few of the main important items iv ordered


Lots of outdated information out there, even with vets dealers and breeders. 
All that info is wrong. 
Those products look okay, but does the digital thermometer have a hygrometer also? 
The temp gun is good for all your temperature needs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.
> I still like to use hides for somewhere so the tortoise can, er, well, hide.
> And a humid hide is good for little ones, I've always thought,, especially when we have an open topped chamber at the moment and hemp substrate ?



Yes, I didn't mean to say no hide at all, just that a HUMID hide is not necessary for this species of tortoise.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR. Good afternoon Adam.
> My old cat is still alive although the VET wants to euthanize him today ( but I don`t want to )
> He got an antibiotic shot and pain medicaments. I have the next VET visit with him on friday. The VET thinks that he has a tumor in his nose. The nose is slightly swollen and a little bit bleeding.
> When there is no health improvement to see on friday I will let him go.


Oh Sabine it's so hard when our beloved animals get old, such heart wrenching decisions. At least you have a few more days with him and you will know when the time is right to let him go x


----------



## Anyfoot

Is this thread still going. 

Did you hear about the constipated mathematician?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> Is this thread still going.
> 
> Did you hear about the constipated mathematician?


We still get the occasional post, yes. 
Welcome back, Craig. 
Go on then, punchline, please, though I expect I'll regret having asked.


----------



## Anyfoot

He sat down and worked it out with pencil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Thank you this is what I'm trying to do as soon as it's all delivered I can't lower the lights in the tank so iv ordered a basking table with ramp... I ordered a mix selection of seeds last week for him to eat and that once big enough will put in with him where can I order the plants you said if not a garden centre?


I don't much like the sound of basking table with ramp. 
Picture?
I got my spider plants from a friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> He sat down and worked it out with pencil.



Goodness!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Sorry sent pic of wrong item this is what I got


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Sorry sent pic of wrong item this is what I got


Looks good to me!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks good to me!


I can't lower the lights so I thought if I push the sides up to the sides of tank with just ramp on display and make sure he can't fall off would this be ok? Or did I just buy a white elephant


----------



## JSWallace

Anyfoot said:


> He sat down and worked it out with pencil.


That's terrible!
I think it would actually be very hard to work it out while sitting down![emoji4]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I can't lower the lights so I thought if I push the sides up to the sides of tank with just ramp on display and make sure he can't fall off would this be ok? Or did I just buy a white elephant


Yes, bit of a white camel, bit of a flip hazard, but, as you say if you push it against the side of the enclosure and add a railing on the other side it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, bit of a white camel, bit of a flip hazard, but, as you say if you push it against the side of the enclosure and add a railing on the other side it shouldn't be a problem.


Just can't seem to think of a safe way to allow him to get higher to the best source with out him finding it either hard to climb or falling... his too small to climb a log and if I build up slate that can burn his belly so that's the smallest one I could find! When you say a tile to feed him off you don't mean the rough side of a kitchen/bathroom tile as surely that's made of harmful materials? Now for the hunt of a small piece of slate hmmm


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Just can't seem to think of a safe way to allow him to get higher to the best source with out him finding it either hard to climb or falling... his too small to climb a log and if I build up slate that can burn his belly so that's the smallest one I could find! When you say a tile to feed him off you don't mean the rough side of a kitchen/bathroom tile as surely that's made of harmful materials? Now for the hunt of a small piece of slate hmmm


Meant heat not best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Just can't seem to think of a safe way to allow him to get higher to the best source with out him finding it either hard to climb or falling... his too small to climb a log and if I build up slate that can burn his belly so that's the smallest one I could find! When you say a tile to feed him off you don't mean the rough side of a kitchen/bathroom tile as surely that's made of harmful materials? Now for the hunt of a small piece of slate hmmm


Ceramic or earthenware tiles are fine. Yes, the reverse side. 
The temps should increase when you have the enclosure covered and it would be better to increase the depth of the substrate to four inches plus. They like to burrow, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It has taken him all that time to grow to twice the size he was when Mrs wifey had him. But he made it in the end.








Page 57.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*THE END. *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*THE END. *


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ceramic or earthenware tiles are fine. Yes, the reverse side.
> The temps should increase when you have the enclosure covered and it would be better to increase the depth of the substrate to four inches plus. They like to burrow, too.


I know they like to burrow but is 4 inches not too deep for him at the moment as his so tiny I'd worry... what would be a decent depth for such a tiny Hermann? His only just turned 12 weeks old today


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

His still so small


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey is off out to buy gin!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm.
Must go see SPLAT tomorrow, it seems he is about to hibernate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dum de dum de dum.


----------



## Yvonne G

For some unknown reason, I have the strange feeling that the book has come to THE END! Hm-m-m-m


I tried to look back for last year's card addresses, but couldn't find the PM. I want to check to make sure all of last year's participants know about this year's exchange. Anyone have all the usernames from last year?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> His still so small


Indeed he is, and you'd have trouble finding him with that sort of substrate depth. 
All part of the fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> For some unknown reason, I have the strange feeling that the book has come to THE END! Hm-m-m-m
> 
> 
> I tried to look back for last year's card addresses, but couldn't find the PM. I want to check to make sure all of last year's participants know about this year's exchange. Anyone have all the usernames from last year?


Yes, my computer has gone bonkers. 
I'll have a look for the PM now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> For some unknown reason, I have the strange feeling that the book has come to THE END! Hm-m-m-m
> 
> 
> I tried to look back for last year's card addresses, but couldn't find the PM. I want to check to make sure all of last year's participants know about this year's exchange. Anyone have all the usernames from last year?


The other ones listed were Gillian Moore, Lyn W, jaizei, kirsty johnson, and vocalisa but none of these played and some are not about anymore. 
The only one who I think might be interested was Linhdan Nguyen who may well join in if she pops back in the next few weeks. She still appears occasionally.


----------



## Kristoff

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Found this any good? No idea what I'm looking for tho



I had about 4 of these. They don’t last if it gets too cold or too humid.


----------



## Yvonne G

Didn't turtulas len participate? I remember sending him a card that he framed and gave to his daughter.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR. Good afternoon Adam.
> My old cat is still alive although the VET wants to euthanize him today ( but I don`t want to )
> He got an antibiotic shot and pain medicaments. I have the next VET visit with him on friday. The VET thinks that he has a tumor in his nose. The nose is slightly swollen and a little bit bleeding.
> When there is no health improvement to see on friday I will let him go.



Ah, this is so hard, Bee! You’re a great cat mom.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> This is always so very hard. I hate having to make that decision. But it's better than allowing him to suffer.


I totally agree with you, Yvonne.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will arrange it tomorrow.


Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well. 

Anything new back there? Did Oli Kahn get of little Oli's enclosure?


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Ah, this is so hard, Bee! You’re a great cat mom.


Good evening Lena. Hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I totally agree with you, Yvonne.


Hi Sabine. 

Terribly sorry to know that your cat is very ill.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Didn't turtulas len participate? I remember sending him a card that he framed and gave to his daughter.


2016 card list
Elena (Kristoff)
John (johnandjade)
Yvonne G
Adam (Tidgy's Dad) 
Ed (ZEROPILOT)
Bea (Moozilliion)
Noel (AZTortMom)
Linhdan Nguyen
Kathy (Momof4)
Linda (JoesMum)
Sabina (Bee62)
Ewa (Pearly)

I also sent cards to Barb (wellington) and Jacqui. They might be interested


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh Sabine it's so hard when our beloved animals get old, such heart wrenching decisions. At least you have a few more days with him and you will know when the time is right to let him go x


The end is always hard. Hard for us to watch and cannot help. 
Yes, I wanted a few days more to wait for his decision: if he wants to live or if he wants to die. He can show me what is possible for him and I have to go the last way with him together. 
They always die in my arms and hands when the VET euthanize them. This is my last love I can give to them, not to be alone.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Ah, this is so hard, Bee! You’re a great cat mom.


Thank you Lena.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine.
> 
> Terribly sorry to know that your cat is very ill.


Thank you Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Didn't turtulas len participate? I remember sending him a card that he framed and gave to his daughter.


Not in our one.
Maybe some of the Pretend Chatters sent cards?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Anything new back there? Did Oli Kahn get of little Oli's enclosure?


Good evening, Gillian. 
Yes, the two Olis are both currently under my bed. 
They are both very happy because I have now got the heating on and it's cosy and warm under there.


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I was told so many different things by 4 different vets... euro rep, specialist reptile breeders I called for advice about the enclosure including substate.... got told to use the grass pellets, sand, and shredded newspaper, hay, and reptile carpet! I wasn't happy with this so that's when I chose the sterilized loam and sand mix, then found out sand is no good, I got told they need alot of clean air flow and dry substrate.... so thats why here to get the right information these are a few of the main important items iv ordered


Awesome![emoji217]


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Just can't seem to think of a safe way to allow him to get higher to the best source with out him finding it either hard to climb or falling... his too small to climb a log and if I build up slate that can burn his belly so that's the smallest one I could find! When you say a tile to feed him off you don't mean the rough side of a kitchen/bathroom tile as surely that's made of harmful materials? Now for the hunt of a small piece of slate hmmm


Raise the hight of substrate?


----------



## johnandjade

Good evnooning friends! Sorry about your cat bee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good evnooning friends! Sorry about your cat bee


Good evening, John! 
'Spect you're quite tired by now.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Yes, the two Olis are both currently under my bed.
> They are both very happy because I have now got the heating on and it's cosy and warm under there.


They're both under your bed are they?  What if they begin to quarrel and little Oli starts to bully Oli Kahn?   Adam, please take care and keep in mind that torts do not like company.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> They're both under your bed are they?  What if they begin to quarrel and little Oli starts to bully Oli Kahn?   Adam, please take care and keep in mind that torts do not like company.


They seem to mostly get along. 
Tort Oli has bitten big Oli a couple of times, he's only bitten back once. 
I think I'll put a divider up between them, just in case !


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon all [emoji846][emoji112]
Bee I’m so sorry to hear about your kitty [emoji192] 
BIG HUGS [emoji847]


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John!
> 'Spect you're quite tired by now.


Evenin' guv ! I am, rested tonight (2hrs) just about to have dinner then bed. 

Congratulations on completion of your novel sir, take a well earned bow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all [emoji846][emoji112]
> Bee I’m so sorry to hear about your kitty [emoji192]
> BIG HUGS [emoji847]


Good afternoon, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Evenin' guv ! I am, rested tonight (2hrs) just about to have dinner then bed.
> 
> Congratulations on completion of your novel sir, take a well earned bow!


Thank you! 
I have plans for others.................
But not til new year.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed he is, and you'd have trouble finding him with that sort of substrate depth.
> All part of the fun.


You are lucky that I find you extremely funny! Alright dear man 4inch deep it is lol guess I'll just wait till his hungry and shows his pretty little face....


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

I


Kristoff said:


> I had about 4 of these. They don’t last if it gets too cold or too humid.


It's ok I ordered a more expensive version so should be ok I'm going


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I
> 
> It's ok I ordered a more expensive version so should be ok I'm going


Im guessing I meant


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

At least with the heat gun I can make sure the Christmas turkey is cooked at the correct temp lol my poor husband is going to get accuate heat readings of random parts of his body until I'm bored of the new toy lol please say I'm not the only one who would use the heat gun for my personal amusement lol


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> At least with the heat gun I can make sure the Christmas turkey is cooked at the correct temp lol my poor husband is going to get accuate heat readings of random parts of his body until I'm bored of the new toy lol please say I'm not the only one who would use the heat gun for my personal amusement lol



Your going to fit right in here [emoji12]


----------



## AZtortMom

xlondon-ladyx said:


> At least with the heat gun I can make sure the Christmas turkey is cooked at the correct temp lol my poor husband is going to get accuate heat readings of random parts of his body until I'm bored of the new toy lol please say I'm not the only one who would use the heat gun for my personal amusement lol



You indeed are in good company [emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> At least with the heat gun I can make sure the Christmas turkey is cooked at the correct temp lol my poor husband is going to get accuate heat readings of random parts of his body until I'm bored of the new toy lol please say I'm not the only one who would use the heat gun for my personal amusement lol


No, I play sci fi films and test everything in sight all the time. 
Don't worry, it's totally adult. 
Ahem.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I play sci fi films and test everything in sight all the time.
> Don't worry, it's totally adult.
> Ahem.



Of course it is [emoji854][emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Actually it’s nearly tomorrow! 

We are driving home from an excellent day’s tennis. The last match, Federer v 20 yr old Zverev was the best. Federer won, but Zverev clearly has a bright future. 

Have a good rest of the day everyone


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds like a lot of fun!
Drive safely [emoji846]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Actually it’s nearly tomorrow!
> 
> We are driving home from an excellent day’s tennis. The last match, Federer v 20 yr old Zverev was the best. Federer won, but Zverev clearly has a bright future.
> 
> Have a good rest of the day everyone


Very glad you had a good day. 
Speak soon, my friend.


----------



## Moozillion

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Pic didn't send in last msg
> 
> View attachment 222814


Hello and Welcome to the Forum! 

I also have a Hermann's tortoise, Elsa Elizabeth. I got her back in 2012 when she was 4 inches long- that's about the earliest size/age that sex can be determined reliably with this species.
My tortoise has ALWAYS loved to bury herself in substrate. I use plain old garden dirt from my yard because I know there are no chemicals in it. That's what they would bury themselves in out in the wild, so I figure it's pretty natural! I have also purchased bags of organic potting soil- sometimes it was really good soil, another time it was just ground up pine bark! [I did NOT use it when it was ground up pine bark because the oils in the pine are irritating to their skin and eyes]

What I do is dig a shallow trench at least a foot long in her enclosure, pour about 1-2 pints of water into the trench and wait a minute or two for the water to soak into the substrate. Then I cover the trench shallowly. I make several of these trenches all over her indoor enclosure. This makes the soil underneath MOIST, but not soaking; and the soil on top DRY, so she won't get fungus diseases from standing on wet dirt. So whenever she buries herself, she's down in moist (but NOT SOAKING WET) dirt: nice and humid for her!!! This seems to work really well for my tort. But as I said, she has LOVED to bury herself from the very first day, so it suits her well. I don't know if your little one likes to bury himself or not?

When she was very little, I laid a sheet of plexiglass across the top of her enclosure to help keep the moisture in, and I think it helped. Plants in the enclosure are said to help keep moisture up, but mine always died. 

I have seen some very clever and inexpensive ways of providing a cover to keep humidity in- one of the best was plastic sheeting held up like a tent over the enclosure!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR. Good afternoon Adam.
> My old cat is still alive although the VET wants to euthanize him today ( but I don`t want to )
> He got an antibiotic shot and pain medicaments. I have the next VET visit with him on friday. The VET thinks that he has a tumor in his nose. The nose is slightly swollen and a little bit bleeding.
> When there is no health improvement to see on friday I will let him go.



Bee, when I am faced with the decision about euthanizing a pet, I remind myself I have 2 choices: 1 is to help him pass on gently, the other is to let him suffer for days or weeks until he finally dies. That makes the decision very easy, and the only pain left is mine. But that is better than pain for him. 

You have a very beautiful heart that is loving and strong.


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, yes- I almost forgot!

I read that Hermann's tortoises are native "to the oak thickets of eastern Europe." Luckily, we have a willow oak tree in our back yard! About this time of year I rake up all the leaves every few days and dump them into Elsa's indoor enclosure!!!!! She loves burying herself in the leaves. And it's fun to hear her walking around under the layer of leaves, crunching them underfoot!  They also help hold the moisture in. She buries her front half really well, but often leaves just the very last bit of her shell showing. So then my hubby and I get to play the game "Spot the Tortoise Bum" to see who can find her first!!! 
@xlondon-ladyx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Bea!
Splendid posts as usual.
(though i'd be very careful what was in the garden dirt.)
I love to play 'spot the tortoise bum' as well!
Tidgy's is pretty enormous and not difficult to spot.
Like wifey's.
OW!
OW!
OW!
OW!
Not like wifey's at all.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bea!
> Splendid posts as usual.
> (though i'd be very careful what was in the garden dirt.)
> I love to play 'spot the tortoise bum' as well!
> Tidgy's is pretty enormous and not difficult to spot.
> Like wifey's.
> OW!
> OW!
> OW!
> OW!
> Not like wifey's at all.



Tee hee hee!!!! [emoji12]
I see Wifey is keeping you in line!!!![emoji8]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tee hee hee!!!! [emoji12]
> I see Wifey is keeping you in line!!!![emoji8]


She does that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to hide from the wool spider. 
If she exists. 
Night night, Roommates. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tomorrow is *FIVE ! ! !*


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning cold dark room!


----------



## johnandjade

Let's have a wonderfuly wibbling Wednesday


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Moozillion said:


> Hello and Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I also have a Hermann's tortoise, Elsa Elizabeth. I got her back in 2012 when she was 4 inches long- that's about the earliest size/age that sex can be determined reliably with this species.
> My tortoise has ALWAYS loved to bury herself in substrate. I use plain old garden dirt from my yard because I know there are no chemicals in it. That's what they would bury themselves in out in the wild, so I figure it's pretty natural! I have also purchased bags of organic potting soil- sometimes it was really good soil, another time it was just ground up pine bark! [I did NOT use it when it was ground up pine bark because the oils in the pine are irritating to their skin and eyes]
> 
> What I do is dig a shallow trench at least a foot long in her enclosure, pour about 1-2 pints of water into the trench and wait a minute or two for the water to soak into the substrate. Then I cover the trench shallowly. I make several of these trenches all over her indoor enclosure. This makes the soil underneath MOIST, but not soaking; and the soil on top DRY, so she won't get fungus diseases from standing on wet dirt. So whenever she buries herself, she's down in moist (but NOT SOAKING WET) dirt: nice and humid for her!!! This seems to work really well for my tort. But as I said, she has LOVED to bury herself from the very first day, so it suits her well. I don't know if your little one likes to bury himself or not?
> 
> When she was very little, I laid a sheet of plexiglass across the top of her enclosure to help keep the moisture in, and I think it helped. Plants in the enclosure are said to help keep moisture up, but mine always died.
> 
> I have seen some very clever and inexpensive ways of providing a cover to keep humidity in- one of the best was plastic sheeting held up like a tent over the enclosure!


Thank you so much yes ( lets call him/her Mr handsome) as we don't know the sex for sure.... yes he loves to burrow that and eating and bath time are his fav things to do!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Moozillion said:


> Hello and Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I also have a Hermann's tortoise, Elsa Elizabeth. I got her back in 2012 when she was 4 inches long- that's about the earliest size/age that sex can be determined reliably with this species.
> My tortoise has ALWAYS loved to bury herself in substrate. I use plain old garden dirt from my yard because I know there are no chemicals in it. That's what they would bury themselves in out in the wild, so I figure it's pretty natural! I have also purchased bags of organic potting soil- sometimes it was really good soil, another time it was just ground up pine bark! [I did NOT use it when it was ground up pine bark because the oils in the pine are irritating to their skin and eyes]
> 
> What I do is dig a shallow trench at least a foot long in her enclosure, pour about 1-2 pints of water into the trench and wait a minute or two for the water to soak into the substrate. Then I cover the trench shallowly. I make several of these trenches all over her indoor enclosure. This makes the soil underneath MOIST, but not soaking; and the soil on top DRY, so she won't get fungus diseases from standing on wet dirt. So whenever she buries herself, she's down in moist (but NOT SOAKING WET) dirt: nice and humid for her!!! This seems to work really well for my tort. But as I said, she has LOVED to bury herself from the very first day, so it suits her well. I don't know if your little one likes to bury himself or not?
> 
> When she was very little, I laid a sheet of plexiglass across the top of her enclosure to help keep the moisture in, and I think it helped. Plants in the enclosure are said to help keep moisture up, but mine always died.
> 
> I have seen some very clever and inexpensive ways of providing a cover to keep humidity in- one of the best was plastic sheeting held up like a tent over the enclosure!


When our tank got delivered the perspex got cracked in shipping so they sent out new perspex to replce the cracked ones...so I'm going to use that to cover the top.... last night when the tank was 95f I covered the wire top with towels and turned the light's off kept him warmer all night he wasnst totally burrowed down only his little legs even this morning he was comfortable and woke up the same way so converting kept the cold night air out


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> Raise the hight of substrate?


Iv been trying to do that but with the hemp his on at the min it doesn't hold the shape ( don't panic the coco coir is on its way ) with that I'll be able to make a better raised area


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Iv been trying to do that but with the hemp his on at the min it doesn't hold the shape ( don't panic the coco coir is on its way ) with that I'll be able to make a better raised area


Iv emailed the seller and asked them to cancel the order for the basking platform and I'm just going to hand raise the new substrate when it comes


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Sara, it looks like you had a busy day yesterday!

Daughter had a pretty diabolical day yesterday  She got to the badger set she’s researching to find that someone, presumably an irate farmer, had filled it in. Not a small job; it requires a digger 

Then her car got stuck in mud. And right at the end of the day she lost her phone. She thinks she might have dropped it in the supermarket car park. So now she needs to try to claim on the insurance, but she needs the IMEI number to block her phone, but that’s on the box and the box is here... we hope; I’m going hunting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning cold dark room!


Good morning Cold Dark John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Iv emailed the seller and asked them to cancel the order for the basking platform and I'm just going to hand raise the new substrate when it comes


Good morning Cold Dark Sara.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sara, it looks like you had a busy day yesterday!
> 
> Daughter had a pretty diabolical day yesterday  She got to the badger set she’s researching to find that someone, presumably an irate farmer, had filled it in. Not a small job; it requires a digger
> 
> Then her car got stuck in mud. And right at the end of the day she lost her phone. She thinks she might have dropped it in the supermarket car park. So now she needs to try to claim on the insurance, but she needs the IMEI number to block her phone, but that’s on the box and the box is here... we hope; I’m going hunting.


Good morning, Cold Dark Linda. 
What a terrible day your daughter had! 
And the badgers. 
Hope you find the phone box. 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today is *FIVE ! ! ! *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Lesson time! 
Be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Good evnooning friends! Sorry about your cat bee


Thank you John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you John.


Good morning, Cold Dark Sabine!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone
Wibble


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all [emoji846][emoji112]
> Bee I’m so sorry to hear about your kitty [emoji192]
> BIG HUGS [emoji847]


Thank you Noel. Hugs are always good.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Cold Dark Sabine!


Good morning Adam.
Do I have a new name ? I am neither cold nor dark... I am a ccl bb.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Wibble


Good morning Noel !  Wibble....


----------



## JoesMum

It would be polite to ask Sara if she is interested in joining the Christmas Card exchange 

@london-ladyx last year, several of us exchanged addresses and the result was Christmas cards sent to/from friends around the world (UK, USA, Germany, Turkey and Morocco if I remember rightly) If you’re interested in joining in, just say so and we’ll get you added to the message organising this year’s.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They seem to mostly get along.
> Tort Oli has bitten big Oli a couple of times, he's only bitten back once.
> I think I'll put a divider up between them, just in case !


What do you feed them ???


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you John.



Hi Sabine

Has your cat been euthanised now?  I missed out on yesterday. So sorry  Big hugs from me.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Bee, when I am faced with the decision about euthanizing a pet, I remind myself I have 2 choices: 1 is to help him pass on gently, the other is to let him suffer for days or weeks until he finally dies. That makes the decision very easy, and the only pain left is mine. But that is better than pain for him.
> 
> You have a very beautiful heart that is loving and strong.


Thank you so much Bea for your very kind words ( especially the last sentence ).
I don`t want to let him suffer. When there is no improvement until friday I let him go. I know how easy it is with only the last shot. It is a very easy way of dying without pain and fear. 
Thank you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Wibble


Good morning, Cold Dark Noel. 
Wibble wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam.
> Do I have a new name ? I am neither cold nor dark... I am a ccl bb.


Everyone is Cold and Dark in here today. 
I am Cold Dark Adam. 
And my student hasn't showed up.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sara, it looks like you had a busy day yesterday!
> 
> Daughter had a pretty diabolical day yesterday  She got to the badger set she’s researching to find that someone, presumably an irate farmer, had filled it in. Not a small job; it requires a digger
> 
> Then her car got stuck in mud. And right at the end of the day she lost her phone. She thinks she might have dropped it in the supermarket car park. So now she needs to try to claim on the insurance, but she needs the IMEI number to block her phone, but that’s on the box and the box is here... we hope; I’m going hunting.



Free the badger!!! 

Poor Joe's sis


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It would be polite to ask Sara if she is interested in joining the Christmas Card exchange
> 
> @london-ladyx last year, several of us exchanged addresses and the result was Christmas cards sent to/from friends around the world (UK, USA, Germany, Turkey and Morocco if I remember rightly) If you’re interested in joining in, just say so and we’ll get you added to the message organising this year’s.


Indeed ! 
@xlondon-ladyx 
You would be most welcome to join in our international Christmas card exchange. 
We can add you to the private PM if you would like, so that it's only the few of us here who would see your address. 
It's a nice way of getting cards not just from the UK including Scotland, but potentially from the USA, Germany, Denmark and Morocco. 
Though it's up to each member to whom they send cards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What do you feed them ???


Blancmange.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hi Sabine
> 
> Has your cat been euthanised now?  I missed out on yesterday. So sorry  Big hugs from me.


Hello Linda, the VET wanted to euthanize him yesterday, but I don`t want it. He was treated with an antibiotic and pain shot and on friday I have the next VET appointment. When he is not getting better until friday I will let him go.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blancmange.


What`s that ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What`s that ????




Milk, sugar and gelatin, mostly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone is Cold and Dark in here today.
> I am Cold Dark Adam.
> And my student hasn't showed up.


Why is everyone cold and dark today ? It needs an explanation.
Students seem seldom arrive.... Mayby it is to cold and to dark where you live ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 222878
> Milk, sugar and gelatin, mostly.


That`s no good food, not for tortoises ( too much sugar, too less fibre and vitamins ) and not for athlete.
You must feed more lettuce and veggies to them. And don`t forget to soak them both !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> That`s no good food, not for tortoises ( too much sugar, too less fibre and vitamins ) and not for athlete.
> You must feed more lettuce and veggies to them. And don`t forget to soak them both !



But it’s a traditional British dessert and it’s niiiiiice


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> But it’s a traditional British dessert and it’s niiiiiice


I believe that it is yummy. I would like it too. I like every sweet things....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why is everyone cold and dark today ? It needs an explanation.
> Students seem seldom arrive.... Mayby it is to cold and to dark where you live ?


It is Cold Dark Day. 
And *FIVE ! ! !*
of course.
This student tends to oversleep. 
It is as hot and as light as i can make it. 
But Moroccans don't like the heat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s no good food, not for tortoises ( too much sugar, too less fibre and vitamins ) and not for athlete.
> You must feed more lettuce and veggies to them. And don`t forget to soak them both !


I have been soaking them both in baked beans and feeding them lots of crisps.(vegetable). . 
They'll be fine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> But it’s a traditional British dessert and it’s niiiiiice


According to Monty Python's Flying Circus you should feed it to ants. 
But the ants die.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is *FIVE ! ! ! *


That's ME!!!!!! 

I LIKE: dark chocolate, teas (but NOT tisanes), a pretty teacup with saucer, any animals, flowers, soft fuzzy ankle high socks to keep my toes warm at night and cookies with nuts in them (but they must be GLUTEN FREE). 

I DISLIKE: politics, cigarettes/cigars/pipes, lots of loud noise


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Why is everyone cold and dark today ? It needs an explanation.
> Students seem seldom arrive.... Mayby it is to cold and to dark where you live ?


In the Cold Dark Room things just seem to  happen on a whim...they defy explanation!!!!! That's part of what makes it so mysterious...and FUN!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> That`s no good food, not for tortoises ( too much sugar, too less fibre and vitamins ) and not for athlete.
> You must feed more lettuce and veggies to them. And don`t forget to soak them both !


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! 
I think Adam might get injured trying to soak Oil Kahn...


----------



## Moozillion

xlondon-ladyx said:


> At least with the heat gun I can make sure the Christmas turkey is cooked at the correct temp lol my poor husband is going to get accuate heat readings of random parts of his body until I'm bored of the new toy lol please say I'm not the only one who would use the heat gun for my personal amusement lol


My husband loves playing with my temperature gun!  He discovered that on our cat Julio, his white fur is a higher temperature than his orange/ginger fur...


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> I think Adam might get injured trying to soak Oil Kahn...


Who knows. mayby Oli Kahn would enjoy it ...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> According to Monty Python's Flying Circus you should feed it to ants.
> But the ants die.


Because of the dessert ??? Help !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> In the Cold Dark Room things just seem to  happen on a whim...they defy explanation!!!!! That's part of what makes it so mysterious...and FUN!


Okay ! So it is cold and dark day. 
Is that something like Christopher Streets day ??? Hehehe...


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My husband loves playing with my temperature gun!  He discovered that on our cat Julio, his white fur is a higher temperature than his orange/ginger fur...


What a discovery !!!!! A often use my temperature gun to play with my cats: Catch the red spot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That's ME!!!!!!
> 
> I LIKE: dark chocolate, teas (but NOT tisanes), a pretty teacup with saucer, any animals, flowers, soft fuzzy ankle high socks to keep my toes warm at night and cookies with nuts in them (but they must be GLUTEN FREE).
> 
> I DISLIKE: politics, cigarettes/cigars/pipes, lots of loud noise


So it's chocolate flavoured tea in a saucer decorated with animals and flowers for Bea with some nice nutty gluten free biccies on the side. And some socks please wool-spider if you actually exist. 
But don't buy Mooz exploding Winston Churchill cigars, Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> In the Cold Dark Room things just seem to  happen on a whim...they defy explanation!!!!! That's part of what makes it so mysterious...and FUN!


Indeed! 
Though the explanation is often something to do with the deranged imaginations of we who reside here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My husband loves playing with my temperature gun!  He discovered that on our cat Julio, his white fur is a higher temperature than his orange/ginger fur...


See. 
Scientific. 
Not playing about at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who knows. mayby Oli Kahn would enjoy it ...


He seems to enjoy it. 
But he's usually drunk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a discovery !!!!! A often use my temperature gun to play with my cats: Catch the red spot.


Tidgy is rubbish at that game.


----------



## johnandjade

Working day over and now to head to my appointment. I'm going to the supermarket first for 30 eggs.. a week's supply!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Working day over and now to head to my appointment. I'm going to the supermarket first for 30 eggs.. a week's supply!


I think we get through 6 a week. 
Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we get through 6 a week.
> Good luck!



I've had the same dozen in my refrigerator for over a month. Time to boil them and give them to the RF tortoises. I guess I need to stop buying them. I hardly ever eat eggs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I've had the same dozen in my refrigerator for over a month. Time to boil them and give them to the RF tortoises. I guess I need to stop buying them. I hardly ever eat eggs.


Me, neither, I really hate the white bit. 
We don't seem to use them in cooking much, either.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, neither, I really hate the white bit.
> We don't seem to use them in cooking much, either.



I only use an egg occasionally when I prepare chicken-fried steak (the egg is in the coating). And occasionally if I make potato salad. I used to bake, but when you're the only person eating the baked product, you realize you need to stop baking or start buying larger sized clothes.


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Hello everyone! I am so exited to be posting on this chat! I thought regular members couldn't post on it. Happy to be getting to know you all.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very different in here. Don't be scared by the jellyfish, spiders and one legged pirate. Pull up an armadillo and let us get to know you. My name is Yvonne. Glad to see you here (well, "see" isn't really the right word, because it's so dark in here none of us can see each other).


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

My name is Alex, glad to be here.


----------



## johnandjade

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Hello everyone! I am so exited to be posting on this chat! I thought regular members couldn't post on it. Happy to be getting to know you all.


Wibble and welcome.


----------



## johnandjade

I'm on 4x scrambled eggs every and I do mean every morning!

Have and have been sporting the hat Mrs B sent me ... I keep getting comments and smiles! It's awesome when they ask were I got it


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed !
> @xlondon-ladyx
> You would be most welcome to join in our international Christmas card exchange.
> We can add you to the private PM if you would like, so that it's only the few of us here who would see your address.
> It's a nice way of getting cards not just from the UK including Scotland, but potentially from the USA, Germany, Denmark and Morocco.
> Though it's up to each member to whom they send cards.


Yes please that would be really lovely thanks guys ❤


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Hello everyone! I am so exited to be posting on this chat! I thought regular members couldn't post on it. Happy to be getting to know you all.


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room, Alex. 
You are now Cold Dark Alex for the day. 
The Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice and try not to sit on a hedgehog. 
It hurts. 
The hedgehog that is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LeoTheTortoise said:


> My name is Alex, glad to be here.


Oh, and I'm Cold Dark Adam. 
But only today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I'm on 4x scrambled eggs every and I do mean every morning!
> 
> Have and have been sporting the hat Mrs B sent me ... I keep getting comments and smiles! It's awesome when they ask were I got it


I would be sick.
(eating the eggs, not wearing the hat.) 
Tis a most splendid hat.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sara, it looks like you had a busy day yesterday!
> 
> Daughter had a pretty diabolical day yesterday  She got to the badger set she’s researching to find that someone, presumably an irate farmer, had filled it in. Not a small job; it requires a digger
> 
> Then her car got stuck in mud. And right at the end of the day she lost her phone. She thinks she might have dropped it in the supermarket car park. So now she needs to try to claim on the insurance, but she needs the IMEI number to block her phone, but that’s on the box and the box is here... we hope; I’m going hunting.


Thank you so much I really did try to take everything you guys said to do this right so thank you all.... ❤ oh good gosh the poor girl that's heart breaking to hear I'm really sorry to hear the horrible day your poor daughter had love and hugs sent to her hope her day toady was better god bless her x


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Yes please that would be really lovely thanks guys ❤


I'll get you added.


----------



## JoesMum

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Nice to meet you!



Hello, welcome, please sign in. I’m one of the governors here. Would you mind completing this questionnaire for us...

Whoops sorry I’m manning the desk at Year 9 Consultations. I’ve said that around once a minute since 5pm 

I’m Linda. Welcome to the madness of the CDR!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello, welcome, please sign in. I’m one of the governors here. Would you mind completing this questionnaire for us...
> 
> Whoops sorry I’m manning the desk at Year 9 Consultations. I’ve said that around once a minute since 5pm
> 
> I’m Linda. Welcome to the madness of the CDR!


Hmmmm.
I could actually compile a questionnaire for new members..
Cheese based, perhaps. 
Good idea, Linda!


----------



## johnandjade

My appointment is tomorrow [emoji85]


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> My appointment is tomorrow [emoji85]



Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> My appointment is tomorrow [emoji85]


Hey?
Did you get the day wrong or did they?


----------



## Yvonne G

I like that idea (a questionnaire for new members).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I like that idea (a questionnaire for new members).


Yes. 
Any ideas for any questions, anyone? 
I will be testing it out on all the current Roommates first.


----------



## Yvonne G

Asking if they're afraid of our critters, listed individually, of course


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They seem to mostly get along.
> Tort Oli has bitten big Oli a couple of times, he's only bitten back once.
> I think I'll put a divider up between them, just in case !


Good evening Adam.

Asked you to take care. See what I mean? Little Oli has actually bitten the LEGEND! Incredible but true.

Please put that divider in between them asap. Agreed?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon all [emoji846][emoji112]
> Bee I’m so sorry to hear about your kitty [emoji192]
> BIG HUGS [emoji847]


Hello, nice to see you around.


----------



## Yvonne G

Asking if they'd be willing to stand in for our one-legged pirate to help deliver the beverages of choice (on one leg, of course)


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hey?
> Did you get the day wrong or did they?



Me


----------



## johnandjade

Not a total waste of a trip... 8X double cheeseburgers form the golden arches


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> Any ideas for any questions, anyone?
> I will be testing it out on all the current Roommates first.


Name:
Age:
Breed of tortoise:
Do you own a heat gun: ( ) 
If so strangest place you took a heat reading:
Do you play hunt to tortoise bum:
Do you drink gin:
Did the one legged leprechaun bring you a drink:
If not whats your drink of choice:
If the armadillo doesn't like you are you willing to dance for him till he does:
Are you crazy as a wild naked mole rat in a tutu and welly boots: 
If so you're in the right place welcome home


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Working day over and now to head to my appointment. I'm going to the supermarket first for 30 eggs.. a week's supply!


Hello John. Eggs are good for men`s health


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've had the same dozen in my refrigerator for over a month. Time to boil them and give them to the RF tortoises. I guess I need to stop buying them. I hardly ever eat eggs.


I eat two eggs every day. My redfoots are already yealous !


----------



## Bee62

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Hello everyone! I am so exited to be posting on this chat! I thought regular members couldn't post on it. Happy to be getting to know you all.


Hello Leothe Tortoise, good that you found us. 
Welcome in the Cold Dark Room. I hope you feel comfortable here.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> I'm on 4x scrambled eggs every and I do mean every morning!
> 
> Have and have been sporting the hat Mrs B sent me ... I keep getting comments and smiles! It's awesome when they ask were I got it


Sounds good.


----------



## Bee62

LeoTheTortoise said:


> My name is Alex, glad to be here.


Hello Alex, my name is Sabine, called the cclb = crazy cat lady bee.
Crazy, because I am. 
cat= I own a lot of cats, 
lady ... .....sometimes, and bee is the short form of my name Sabine.
But you must have no fear: I`ll never sting anyone.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Me


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> Hello Alex, my name is Sabine, called the cclb = crazy cat lady bee.
> Crazy, because I am.
> cat= I own a lot of cats,
> lady ... .....sometimes, and bee is the short form of my name Sabine.
> But you must have no fear: I`ll never sting anyone.


I think you have just become my new favourite person haha omg that's brilliant my 6 year old daughter Anastasia would LOVE you, she is obsessed with cats and wants to be a vet and own a farm when she grows up.... PLEASE can you send pics of your cats you would honestly make her day.... x


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> Any ideas for any questions, anyone?
> I will be testing it out on all the current Roommates first.


What is the name of at least one of the Dr.Who actors?
What is the name of any of the Dr. Who bad guys/villains?
How fast can a donkey swim?
What is your favorite recipe for cooking camels?


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I think you have just become my new favourite person haha omg that's brilliant my 6 year old daughter Anastasia would LOVE you, she is obsessed with cats and wants to be a vet and own a farm when she grows up.... PLEASE can you send pics of your cats you would honestly make her day.... x


Hello Sara, to become your new favourite person pleases me. 
When I was at the age of your little daughter I also wanted to be a VET and I love mostly all animals, especially horses and dogs and cats.
I can post some pics later, I promise to do.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> Hello Sara, to become your new favourite person pleases me.
> When I was at the age of your little daughter I also wanted to be a VET and I love mostly all animals, especially horses and dogs and cats.
> I can post some pics later, I promise to do.


Thank you bee that would be brilliant she tucked up asleep in bed now but I'll show her tomorrow before school, she loves all animals too and adores to learn, she said she doesn't want to grow up and get married or have yucky babies she wants lots of animals and I have to run her farm shop and make jam and butter to sell haha you guys best get your orders in fast haha


----------



## Bee62

Good news this evening: My old cat is doing much better than yesterday. The shots the VET gave him are working well. He eats and drinks and is attentively. No signs of giving up on live. Mayby he will have not much time when there is a tumor in his nose. Time will show.
I hope that his improvement is durable.


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Thank you bee that would be brilliant she tucked up asleep in bed now but I'll show her tomorrow before school, she loves all animals too and adores to learn, she said she doesn't want to grow up and get married or have yucky babies she wants lots of animals and I have to run her farm shop and make jam and butter to sell haha you guys best get your orders in fast haha


Hmmm, that all sounds very similiar to the things I wanted to do when I was a child, and some things come true. I have a little "farm" and I have, or have had many animals. Sometimes little girls know very well what they want .
I got a lot of what I wanted and I am happy with it.


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Bee62 said:


> Hello Alex, my name is Sabine, called the cclb = crazy cat lady bee.
> Crazy, because I am.
> cat= I own a lot of cats,
> lady ... .....sometimes, and bee is the short form of my name Sabine.
> But you must have no fear: I`ll never sting anyone.


Nice to meet another cat enthusiast. I only have one (for now ), the only picture I have of her is the one I submitted for the calendar contest. She's kind of adopted him as her kitten.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> Any ideas for any questions, anyone?
> I will be testing it out on all the current Roommates first.



1. The best substrate is 
a) Baked Beans
b) Grated Cheddar
c) Anything with a picture of a reptile on it

2. Bathing water should 
a) Fill the bucket completely 
b) Be hot to touch
c) Be cold to touch
d) Full of bubbles
e) What bathing water? Isn’t Hydrogen Peroxide necessary for sterility?

3) Diet is
a) Lettuce
b) Lettuce
c) Lettuce and LOTS of vitamins


----------



## Bee62

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Nice to meet another cat enthusiast. I only have one (for now ), the only picture I have of her is the one I submitted for the calendar contest. She's kind of adopted him as her kitten.


I saw your picture in the contest. Cute !
I can post such a pic too, cat with tortoise


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I saw your picture in the contest. Cute !
> I can post such a pic too, cat with tortoise
> View attachment 222935


SOOOOO SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Asking if they're afraid of our critters, listed individually, of course


Good that's one. 

And if they like cheese, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Asked you to take care. See what I mean? Little Oli has actually bitten the LEGEND! Incredible but true.
> 
> Please put that divider in between them asap. Agreed?


Good evening, Gillian. 
Yup, all done.
They are both currently scrabbling to try to get through to the other side but the partition is holding up, so far.
I might electrify it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Asking if they'd be willing to stand in for our one-legged pirate to help deliver the beverages of choice (on one leg, of course)


The One-legged Pirate has been missing for months. 
The wool spider, if she actually exists, may have got him. 
He has a Leprechaun Substitute introduced due to Kevin's leprechaun obsession. 
Where is Kevin? He seems not to have returned after the app incident. 
@tortdad Hope you are okay. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Me


Ooooopppssss! ! ! 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Not a total waste of a trip... 8X double cheeseburgers form the golden arches



(one per cheeseburger). 
I would explode.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Name:
> Age:
> Breed of tortoise:
> Do you own a heat gun: ( )
> If so strangest place you took a heat reading:
> Do you play hunt to tortoise bum:
> Do you drink gin:
> Did the one legged leprechaun bring you a drink:
> If not whats your drink of choice:
> If the armadillo doesn't like you are you willing to dance for him till he does:
> Are you crazy as a wild naked mole rat in a tutu and welly boots:
> If so you're in the right place welcome home


Name : I am too shy to ask. 
Age: Impossible. A gentleman never asks a lady her age.
I like some of the others, particularly the last two. 
This is a good list.
POINTS ! ! ! !! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Alex, my name is Sabine, called the cclb = crazy cat lady bee.
> Crazy, because I am.
> cat= I own a lot of cats,
> lady ... .....sometimes, and bee is the short form of my name Sabine.
> But you must have no fear: I`ll never sting anyone.


No, the jellyfish do that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What is the name of at least one of the Dr.Who actors?
> What is the name of any of the Dr. Who bad guys/villains?
> How fast can a donkey swim?
> What is your favorite recipe for cooking camels?


The first two are a bit exclusive and will make me seem like a complete geek. 
Which I am, but that's hardly the point. 
Number three is brilliant and I am very fond of number four for some reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good news this evening: My old cat is doing much better than yesterday. The shots the VET gave him are working well. He eats and drinks and is attentively. No signs of giving up on live. Mayby he will have not much time when there is a tumor in his nose. Time will show.
> I hope that his improvement is durable.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Brilliant news! ! ! ! 
Keep it up kitty.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good news this evening: My old cat is doing much better than yesterday. The shots the VET gave him are working well. He eats and drinks and is attentively. No signs of giving up on live. Mayby he will have not much time when there is a tumor in his nose. Time will show.
> I hope that his improvement is durable.


GREAT news!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 1. The best substrate is
> a) Baked Beans
> b) Grated Cheddar
> c) Anything with a picture of a reptile on it
> 
> 2. Bathing water should
> a) Fill the bucket completely
> b) Be hot to touch
> c) Be cold to touch
> d) Full of bubbles
> e) What bathing water? Isn’t Hydrogen Peroxide necessary for sterility?
> 
> 3) Diet is
> a) Lettuce
> b) Lettuce
> c) Lettuce and LOTS of vitamins


The first one is brilliant and I know the answer. 
The other two are excellent but 2 may be too difficult and 3 too easy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Indeed


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> SOOOOO SWEET!!!!!!


The sweet actors are Montie the tomcat and Lena the tortoise.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Calendar contest? Where is such event to enter is it a Christmas calendar? As Mr/s handsome Christmas spirt is in full swing lol


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> The sweet actors are Montie the tomcat and Lena the tortoise.


The pic didn't load I missed out


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello John. Eggs are good for men`s health


A question for you bee, I think you will be able to answer ?

Why are some eggs brown, and others white?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> GREAT news!!!!!


Yes, indeed !


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> The pic didn't load I missed out


Hmm, Bea @Moozillion saw it.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> A question for you bee, I think you will be able to answer ?
> 
> Why are some eggs brown, and others white?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> A question for you bee, I think you will be able to answer ?
> 
> Why are some eggs brown, and others white?





Bee62 said:


> Hmm, Bea @Moozillion saw it.


It won't load for me ohhh I miss out on my cuteness fix for the evening


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> A question for you bee, I think you will be able to answer ?
> 
> Why are some eggs brown, and others white?


I know the answer


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> A question for you bee, I think you will be able to answer ?
> 
> Why are some eggs brown, and others white?


If eggs are brown or white depends on the breed of the hens that lay the eggs.


----------



## johnandjade

A nos da from me, and yo' 8 from him. 2230, not been up this late in a while! Just out the gym, had sunbed too [emoji123][emoji41][emoji123]. A long lie tomorrow, 0600.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Calendar contest? Where is such event to enter is it a Christmas calendar? As Mr/s handsome Christmas spirt is in full swing lol


The contest has finished, i'm afraid. 
it's held every year and the twelve tortoises with the most votes get a page on the calendar. 
You can see the entrants and results here : 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/and-the-winner-is-2018-calendar-contest-results.161318/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, Bea @Moozillion saw it.


It shows for me, too! 
Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> A nos da from me, and yo' 8 from him. 2230, not been up this late in a while! Just out the gym, had sunbed too [emoji123][emoji41][emoji123]. A long lie tomorrow, 0600.


Nos da, John ! 
Enjoy your lie-in! 
Golly.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It shows for me, too!
> Lovely!


Dont rub it in Mr guru or you will be sent to the naughty step with no gin and I'll take away your tutu.... that will teach ya! Lol


----------



## Bee62

Cat pictures for Sara:







Momo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Dont rub it in Mr guru or you will be sent to the naughty step with no gin and I'll take away your tutu.... that will teach ya! Lol


I am often on the naughty step. 
And wifey has drunk most of the gin. Again. 
But I would miss my tutu.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> Cat pictures for Sara:
> View attachment 222951
> View attachment 222951
> View attachment 222952
> View attachment 222953
> View attachment 222949
> 
> View attachment 222948
> Momo.
> View attachment 222947


Omg what beautful looking cats Anastasia will love them and meow away at the pics in a happy tone.... she adores ginger cats... I call her bag puss lol and she calls me mummy cat she even hisses when I tell her off hahaha


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Omg what beautful looking cats Anastasia will love them and meow away at the pics in a happy tone.... she adores ginger cats... I call her bag puss lol and she calls me mummy cat she even hisses when I tell her off hahaha


And when you give your daughter her own living cat ?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> And when you give your daughter her own living cat ?


She has 2 at the moment we had 3 but sadly one was involved in a road traffic accident 5 months ago. .. she took the news in such a mature beautiful minded way... actually shocked me and made me respect the way her mind works in a whole different way! We have many pets at the moment and just got our 12 week old hermann so for now the family is complete might have to squeeze a ginger kitten in for her birthday tho ha


----------



## JSWallace

Hi Sara, here's a spot the cat picture for Anastasia


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

She loves her cats so much, she feeds them I sh


JSWallace said:


> Hi Sara, here's a spot the cat picture for Anastasia
> View attachment 222957


Oh my good god that is brilliant ❤ she will love that thank you sooo much.... took me fair few seconds to find the cat haha what a wonderful picture


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> She has 2 at the moment we had 3 but sadly one was involved in a road traffic accident 5 months ago. .. she took the news in such a mature beautiful minded way... actually shocked me and made me respect the way her mind works in a whole different way! We have many pets at the moment and just got our 12 week old hermann so for now the family is complete might have to squeeze a ginger kitten in for her birthday tho ha


Ah, I don`t know that your family own two cats. Wich pets are your family members ?


----------



## JSWallace

xlondon-ladyx said:


> She loves her cats so much, she feeds them I sh
> 
> Oh my good god that is brilliant [emoji173] she will love that thank you sooo much.... took me fair few seconds to find the cat haha what a wonderful picture


I'm Jane by the way! Also in the UK , in Derby. My household isn't as busy as yours! Have son and daughter 23 and 21 here plus dog, cat, tortoise and two tanks of tropical fish!!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hi Sara, here's a spot the cat picture for Anastasia
> View attachment 222957


Hehe, your cat is waiting for the birds to come for food. Clever cat !


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hehe, your cat is waiting for the birds to come for food. Clever cat !


Yes he is very naughty but maybe not actually very clever as there is no way he can launch himself onto the feeders from his perch there!! How is your dear old cat doing today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cat pictures for Sara:
> View attachment 222951
> View attachment 222951
> View attachment 222952
> View attachment 222953
> View attachment 222949
> 
> View attachment 222948
> Momo.
> View attachment 222947


What a lovely set of photos! 
Thanks, Bee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Sara, here's a spot the cat picture for Anastasia
> View attachment 222957


Good evening, Jane! 
Do i get points for spotting the cat?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> Ah, I don`t know that your family own two cats. Wich pets are your family members ?


Oh gosh where do I start 
4 chickens ( 2 white ambers 1 rhode island red 1 pied suffolk) we want to add lavender buff orpington at a later date... They are free range chickens and only in hen house for bed time.... names ebony, amber, lavender and lady montage, 2 cats, 2 ball pythons 2 leopard geckos, chameleons. Rabbits and a bird and now tortoise


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JSWallace said:


> I'm Jane by the way! Also in the UK , in Derby. My household isn't as busy as yours! Have son and daughter 23 and 21 here plus dog, cat, tortoise and two tanks of tropical fish!!


Oh is your tank fresh water or salt water coral tanks? We have marine tank and a fancy tailed guppie tank for the children


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Oh gosh where do I start
> 4 chickens ( 2 white ambers 1 rhode island red 1 pied suffolk) we want to add lavender buff orpington at a later date... They are free range chickens and only in hen house for bed time.... names ebony, amber, lavender and lady montage, 2 cats, 2 ball pythons 2 leopard geckos, chameleons. Rabbits and a bird and now tortoise


Bee is going to be very happy that you have chickens. 
She loves chickens too.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JSWallace said:


> I'm Jane by the way! Also in the UK , in Derby. My household isn't as busy as yours! Have son and daughter 23 and 21 here plus dog, cat, tortoise and two tanks of tropical fish!!


Fresh water with heater I'm guessing


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bee is going to be very happy that you have chickens.
> She loves chickens too.


My husband and I raised them from babies yes we had them in our bedroom with heater lamps on them lol my mother said only I can have diamontie draw knobs and chickens in my bedroom lol who says you can't be glamorous and have pets and children lol


----------



## JSWallace

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Fresh water with heater I'm guessing


Yes you guess right!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JSWallace said:


> Yes you guess right!


Lovely how big is your tank and what fish do you have?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Oh gosh I forgot we had two pekin ducks beautful but my god they destroy the garden and the amount of poop is not for the faint hearted my husband friend who owns a farm now has the ducks as he fell in love with them and to be fair they have a huge pond to swim in now so it's a better life for them there


----------



## JSWallace

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Lovely how big is your tank and what fish do you have?


In the office have a 150litre one that has corydoras sterbai, pygmy chain loaches, galaxy rasboras, neon terra, coral red pencil fish, hatchett fish , purple rasboras and one twig catfish. It also has an ever increasing number of cherry shrimps. All the fish are small but it is heavily planted so looks really good. Other tank is in daughters bedroom, she has had it for years so has ended up with a random assortment of too big fish!!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JSWallace said:


> In the office have a 150litre one that has corydoras sterbai, pygmy chain loaches, galaxy rasboras, neon terra, coral red pencil fish, hatchett fish , purple rasboras and one twig catfish. It also has an ever increasing number of cherry shrimps. All the fish are small but it is heavily planted so looks really good. Other tank is in daughters bedroom, she has had it for years so has ended up with a random assortment of too big fish!!


Wow that sounds beautful tanks are hard work and bless your daughter it happeneds to the best of us many years ago we had a albino ruby shark that altho we where promised was a softie turned out to be the biggest bully and crippled one of our cleaner fish rather nasty ( we are talking over 10 years ago now) I was 22 gosh I feel old lol but pet/marine shops will say anything to make a sale. .. we put trust in these people its so unfair hence why my poor Hermann was on hemp bedding.... but thanks to the wonderful kind patient people here they have educated me to feel more confident and given me knowledge that 4 months of books, internet, vets, breeders and reptile specialist have all given me conflicting advice..... so a MASSIVE THANK YOU to you guys.... x


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

@Tidgy's Dad yay I'm so happy you put a pic up of yourself it's really lovely to see who you are talking to! I knew you would have a beard its how I pictured you in my head but I imagined you older and more lets say rounded figure so that's defo a compliment that you are younger and slimmer than I imagined lol.... oh gosh am I digging a hole here? Move over Mr handsome I think I need to burrow next to you lol


----------



## JSWallace

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Wow that sounds beautful tanks are hard work and bless your daughter it happeneds to the best of us many years ago we had a albino ruby shark that altho we where promised was a softie turned out to be the biggest bully and crippled one of our cleaner fish rather nasty ( we are talking over 10 years ago now) I was 22 gosh I feel old lol but pet/marine shops will say anything to make a sale. .. we put trust in these people its so unfair hence why my poor Hermann was on hemp bedding.... but thanks to the wonderful kind patient people here they have educated me to feel more confident and given me knowledge that 4 months of books, internet, vets, breeders and reptile specialist have all given me conflicting advice..... so a MASSIVE THANK YOU to you guys.... x


Yes you are in good company here, everyone is fabulous! I will post a pic of my tank when I get chamce, I can waste a lot of time just watching those fish!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JSWallace said:


> Yes you are in good company here, everyone is fabulous! I will post a pic of my tank when I get chamce, I can waste a lot of time just watching those fish!


Its defo not wasted time as its food for the eyes and soul and helps to relax you so its good for your health its been scientifically proven to have a relaxing effect on you hence why they often have fish tanks In children's hospital, dentists and so forth so defo not wasted time.... Ps I love your beautful necklace it's so pretty it caught my eye and I was like a magpie lol very elegant indeed and unusual


----------



## AZtortMom

I will lend you one of my tutus [emoji2]


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

AZtortMom said:


> I will lend you one of my tutus [emoji2]


If you're sharing out tutus sharing is caring lol *coughs* have you and spare so I can join the tutu gang lol if not I'll be standing on my own in my welly boots not feeling very pretty lol


----------



## JSWallace

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Its defo not wasted time as its food for the eyes and soul and helps to relax you so its good for your health its been scientifically proven to have a relaxing effect on you hence why they often have fish tanks In children's hospital, dentists and so forth so defo not wasted time.... Ps I love your beautful necklace it's so pretty it caught my eye and I was like a magpie lol very elegant indeed and unusual


Thank you, it is one of my favourites so I wear it a lot. People often comment on it. I actually enjoy the fish tank maintenance, it always feels like I am doing a good thing giving them nice clean water when it is water change time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> @Tidgy's Dad yay I'm so happy you put a pic up of yourself it's really lovely to see who you are talking to! I knew you would have a beard its how I pictured you in my head but I imagined you older and more lets say rounded figure so that's defo a compliment that you are younger and slimmer than I imagined lol.... oh gosh am I digging a hole here? Move over Mr handsome I think I need to burrow next to you lol


Golly! 
People usually say I look ancient. (which is fine)
Or a geek (which is good)
I am desperately trying to look thoughtful and wise. 
I'm afraid i share my enclosure with Tidgy.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JSWallace said:


> Thank you, it is one of my favourites so I wear it a lot. People often comment on it. I actually enjoy the fish tank maintenance, it always feels like I am doing a good thing giving them nice clean water when it is water change time!


May you please send a pic of it close up when you have the time as id very much like to see it in its fully beauty I love unusual statement jewellery I think it says alot about a person's personality.... I leave the water changes to the husband as we have a lion fish and his previously been stung by him gosh thank God i want home for that one as my anxiety would hit the roof


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I will lend you one of my tutus [emoji2]


I look rather good in a tutu. 
Probably.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> People usually say I look ancient. (which is fine)
> Or a geek (which is good)
> I am desperately trying to look thoughtful and wise.
> I'm afraid i share my enclosure with Tidgy.


Hahaha oooh I like what you did there very witty Mr guru... I think you managed that rather well... you have the air of a true alchemists about you in that photo I like it well done kind sir


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Ps disclaimer my tortoise is called mr Handsome.... but dear Mr guru is a master at teasing lol are you trying to get me in trouble with your wife lol that's all I need one cross wife to try and babble a explanation to lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Hahaha oooh I like what you did there very witty Mr guru... I think you managed that rather well... you have the air of a true alchemists about you in that photo I like it well done kind sir


I will certainly take that as a compliment. 
Thank you.
I do spend an inordinate amount of time trying to turn base metal into cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Ps disclaimer my tortoise is called mr Handsome.... but dear Mr guru is a master at teasing lol are you trying to get me in trouble with your wife lol that's all I need one cross wife to try and babble a explanation to lol


wifey has a great sense of humour. 
After all, she married me.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will certainly take that as a compliment.
> Thank you.
> I do spend an inordinate amount of time trying to turn base metal into cheese.


All that cheese making is rubbing off into your jokes lol did you like what I did there? Praise is needed lol


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey has a great sense of humour.
> After all, she married me.


This is very true! How long have you been married for? And does the lovely Sara use this site? Ps i was only teasing you... you are a lovely very funny man... you just made me blush with your devilishly quick wit haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> This is very true! How long have you been married for? And does the lovely Sara use this site? Ps i was only teasing you... you are a lovely very funny man... you just made me blush with your devilishly quick wit haha


We've been married 4000 years. 
OW! 
OW! 
OW! 
OW! 
I mean 17 years and it feels like only yesterday. 
wifey doesn't use the Cold Dark Room, or the Forum, but I do read her a lot of the posts and she gives me a nose biffing when i'm bad, as above. 
How about you, married a long time? 
(and i am blushing , too, gosh that's not like me.)


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've been married 4000 years.
> OW!
> OW!
> OW!
> OW!
> I mean 17 years and it feels like only yesterday.
> wifey doesn't use the Cold Dark Room, or the Forum, but I do read her a lot of the posts and she gives me a nose biffing when i'm bad, as above.
> How about you, married a long time?
> (and i am blushing , too, gosh that's not like me.)


I think 9 years but his the romantic one who remembers I'll ask him tomorrow lol oh gosh wife of the year goes to..... er..... erm..... not me lol


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

I read out to my family too.... my mums been put on elegant card duties lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I read out to my family too.... my mums been put on elegant card duties lol


I ought to get my cards sorted soon. 
Think everyone is going to get a postcard of a camel this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to bed to have sweet cheese dreams. 
Night night, Roommates. 
Sleep well, all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tomorrow is :
*SIX ! ! ! *


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> I'm on 4x scrambled eggs every and I do mean every morning!


Is that my husband talking?  Darn, it’s so dark in here. I’m confused! 



johnandjade said:


> Have and have been sporting the hat Mrs B sent me ... I keep getting comments and smiles! It's awesome when they ask were I got it


Nope, not him. Phew.


----------



## Kristoff

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I think you have just become my new favourite person haha omg that's brilliant my 6 year old daughter Anastasia would LOVE you, she is obsessed with cats and wants to be a vet and own a farm when she grows up.... PLEASE can you send pics of your cats you would honestly make her day.... x



Obsessed with cats? Wants to be a vet? Own a farm when she grows up? OMG, are you talking about my daughter?   Mine is 5; they’d get along. 
Here’s an idea, we should send them to a training camp to @Bee62 this summer!


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning world of wibblers [emoji13] 
So apparently I have an appointment today[emoji85] at least I know where I am going now! 

A lazy start to the day, didn't get to sleep till after midnight, had to finish the last few episodes of stranger things 2. Jade was off work last week to use up holidays, was unwell with a cold.. managed to go out partying on Saturday till 0500...

Came home early from work on Monday and has been off since ?!? [emoji35] I'm betting she's staying off again today. 

Time for me to have my eggs then feed my mind and go dominate the day, have a terrificly thrilling Thursday troops [emoji13] [emoji13] 

OOOOHHHHRRRAAHHHH [emoji109]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good news this evening: My old cat is doing much better than yesterday. The shots the VET gave him are working well. He eats and drinks and is attentively. No signs of giving up on live. Mayby he will have not much time when there is a tumor in his nose. Time will show.
> I hope that his improvement is durable.



That’s a relief. I hope he gets better, dear.


----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning world of wibblers [emoji13]
> So apparently I have an appointment today[emoji85] at least I know where I am going now!
> 
> A lazy start to the day, didn't get to sleep till after midnight, had to finish the last few episodes of stranger things 2. Jade was off work last week to use up holidays, was unwell with a cold.. managed to go out partying on Saturday till 0500...
> 
> Came home early from work on Monday and has been off since ?!? [emoji35] I'm betting she's staying off again today.
> 
> Time for me to have my eggs then feed my mind and go dominate the day, have a terrificly thrilling Thursday troops [emoji13] [emoji13]
> 
> OOOOHHHHRRRAAHHHH [emoji109]


Morning John. I have a weeks holiday this week which in itself is terrifically thrilling!!!
Have a good one !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> 1. The best substrate is
> a) Baked Beans
> b) Grated Cheddar
> c) Anything with a picture of a reptile on it
> 
> 2. Bathing water should
> a) Fill the bucket completely
> b) Be hot to touch
> c) Be cold to touch
> d) Full of bubbles
> e) What bathing water? Isn’t Hydrogen Peroxide necessary for sterility?
> 
> 3) Diet is
> a) Lettuce
> b) Lettuce
> c) Lettuce and LOTS of vitamins



Love the idea of a multiple choice.  Let’s bring some efficiency to the CDR. Wibble.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I saw your picture in the contest. Cute !
> I can post such a pic too, cat with tortoise
> View attachment 222935



DANGER! DANGER! Please tell me everyone was fine in the end.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The sweet actors are Montie the tomcat and Lena the tortoise.



No. I may be a slow runner but I’m not a tortoise.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## JSWallace

johnandjade said:


>


Failed for me. I don't have the motivation to watch for an hour!


----------



## Kristoff

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Oh gosh where do I start
> 4 chickens ( 2 white ambers 1 rhode island red 1 pied suffolk) we want to add lavender buff orpington at a later date... They are free range chickens and only in hen house for bed time.... names ebony, amber, lavender and lady montage, 2 cats, 2 ball pythons 2 leopard geckos, chameleons. Rabbits and a bird and now tortoise



Do you live in heaven?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning world of wibblers [emoji13]
> So apparently I have an appointment today[emoji85] at least I know where I am going now!
> 
> A lazy start to the day, didn't get to sleep till after midnight, had to finish the last few episodes of stranger things 2. Jade was off work last week to use up holidays, was unwell with a cold.. managed to go out partying on Saturday till 0500...
> 
> Came home early from work on Monday and has been off since ?!? [emoji35] I'm betting she's staying off again today.
> 
> Time for me to have my eggs then feed my mind and go dominate the day, have a terrificly thrilling Thursday troops [emoji13] [emoji13]
> 
> OOOOHHHHRRRAAHHHH [emoji109]



Good morning, John! Good luck at the doctor’s.


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Morning John. I have a weeks holiday this week which in itself is terrifically thrilling!!!
> Have a good one !



Good morning, Jane. Congrats on your holiday!


----------



## Kristoff

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Nice to meet another cat enthusiast. I only have one (for now ), the only picture I have of her is the one I submitted for the calendar contest. She's kind of adopted him as her kitten.



Hi Alex. I remember your picture. It was cute and a little scary and I might have voted for it. Can’t wait to get my hands on the calendar. I’m Lena, btw, Russian, in Denmark, via Turkey. Where are you from?


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Jane. Congrats on your holiday!


Thanks Lena, it's nice having a bit of time to catch up with stuff!


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> Hi Alex. I remember your picture. It was cute and a little scary and I might have voted for it. Can’t wait to get my hands on the calendar. I’m Lena, btw, Russian, in Denmark, via Turkey. Where are you from?


Why in Denmark Lena? And why via Turkey?!!


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Why in Denmark Lena? And why via Turkey?!!



It’s all my husband’s fault.  He’s Turkish and now has a 2-year contract in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

One advantage of being in Europe is the opportunity to celebrate Christmas. Our street is being all prepped up today! So exciting!


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> It’s all my husband’s fault.  He’s Turkish and now has a 2-year contract in Denmark.


Aah ok. You lived in Russia before Turkey though?


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Aah ok. You lived in Russia before Turkey though?



Mainly in Central Asia, briefly in Russia in mid-1990s. I’m ethnically Russian.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

What ajo


Kristoff said:


> Obsessed with cats? Wants to be a vet? Own a farm when she grows up? OMG, are you talking about my daughter?   Mine is 5; they’d get along.
> Here’s an idea, we should send them to a training camp to @Bee62 good morning my dear.... I read your msg out to my daughter she was so happy to hear, she meowed at the phone all happy... it would be a nice idea if our girls could send each other a Xmas card ( obviously would be some kind of Christmas cat no doubt lol ) it's wonderful that at such young ages our girls are so keen on animals ❤


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> One advantage of being in Europe is the opportunity to celebrate Christmas. Our street is being all prepped up today! So exciting!
> View attachment 222990


Yes that's happening where I live and next weekend they shut all the roads and have a big party to switch on the lights. Thousands of people from the village will be out ( everyone refers to it as the village but it is actually just a big suburb of Derby now!)


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Kristoff said:


> Do you live in heaven?


A very expressive heaven with a rather high electrical bill each month....


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> Mainly in Central Asia, briefly in Russia in mid-1990s. I’m ethnically Russian.


Ah ok!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Lena and Sara, your daughters would love my daughter’s job. 

She is an Ecologist and spends her days surveying wildlife like

Dormice



Badgers



Lizards (this ones a Common Lizard)



Slow worms



Newts (this one’s a smooth newt playing dead)



Harvest Mice, Otters, Bats, Snakes ... 

All the photos are ones she took as she was working. 

A work experience student she looked after for a day told he she had the best job in the world


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Lena and Sara, your daughters would love my daughter’s job.
> 
> She is an Ecologist and spends her days surveying wildlife like
> 
> Dormice
> View attachment 222992
> 
> 
> Badgers
> View attachment 222993
> 
> 
> Lizards (this ones a Common Lizard)
> View attachment 222994
> 
> 
> Slow worms
> View attachment 222995
> 
> 
> Newts (this one’s a smooth newt playing dead)
> View attachment 222996
> 
> 
> Harvest Mice, Otters, Bats, Snakes ...
> 
> All the photos are ones she took as she was working.
> 
> A work experience student she looked after for a day told he she had the best job in the world


Oh my gosh how wonderful Anastasia will love those pictures actually so will my husband going to show him now thank you for sharing


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Lena and Sara, your daughters would love my daughter’s job.
> 
> She is an Ecologist and spends her days surveying wildlife like
> 
> Dormice
> View attachment 222992
> 
> 
> Badgers
> View attachment 222993
> 
> 
> Lizards (this ones a Common Lizard)
> View attachment 222994
> 
> 
> Slow worms
> View attachment 222995
> 
> 
> Newts (this one’s a smooth newt playing dead)
> View attachment 222996
> 
> 
> Harvest Mice, Otters, Bats, Snakes ...
> 
> All the photos are ones she took as she was working.
> 
> A work experience student she looked after for a day told he she had the best job in the world



These photos are amazing. Yes, Maya would love this. And as long as she doesn’t get stuck in the mud and lose her phone in the process  , I don’t have any objections!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning all
I’ve have my tutu on and ready to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning world of wibblers [emoji13]
> So apparently I have an appointment today[emoji85] at least I know where I am going now!
> 
> A lazy start to the day, didn't get to sleep till after midnight, had to finish the last few episodes of stranger things 2. Jade was off work last week to use up holidays, was unwell with a cold.. managed to go out partying on Saturday till 0500...
> 
> Came home early from work on Monday and has been off since ?!? [emoji35] I'm betting she's staying off again today.
> 
> Time for me to have my eggs then feed my mind and go dominate the day, have a terrificly thrilling Thursday troops [emoji13] [emoji13]
> 
> OOOOHHHHRRRAAHHHH [emoji109]


Good morning, John! 
Very best of luck with your appointment today. 
Let' thrash Thursday!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Yay look what's been delivered so excited to sort it out ❤


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning John. I have a weeks holiday this week which in itself is terrifically thrilling!!!
> Have a good one !


Good morning, Jane! 
Hope you're enjoying your hols.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Love the idea of a multiple choice.  Let’s bring some efficiency to the CDR. Wibble.


Good morning, Lena. 
I love the idea of multiple choice too. 
But it takes longer to type.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Failed for me. I don't have the motivation to watch for an hour!


Me neither. 
I now want to go back to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> One advantage of being in Europe is the opportunity to celebrate Christmas. Our street is being all prepped up today! So exciting!
> View attachment 222990


Very pretty. 
I think wifey would decorate our street if she could.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> What ajo


That's a lovely idea. 
Good morning, Sara.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Lena and Sara, your daughters would love my daughter’s job.
> 
> She is an Ecologist and spends her days surveying wildlife like
> 
> Dormice
> View attachment 222992
> 
> 
> Badgers
> View attachment 222993
> 
> 
> Lizards (this ones a Common Lizard)
> View attachment 222994
> 
> 
> Slow worms
> View attachment 222995
> 
> 
> Newts (this one’s a smooth newt playing dead)
> View attachment 222996
> 
> 
> Harvest Mice, Otters, Bats, Snakes ...
> 
> All the photos are ones she took as she was working.
> 
> A work experience student she looked after for a day told he she had the best job in the world


Good morning, Linda. 
Your daughter is indeed very fortunate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning all
> I’ve have my tutu on and ready to go!


Good morning, Noel! 
Yup, tutus at the ready, let's all have an elegant Thursday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Yay look what's been delivered so excited to sort it out ❤


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That was quick!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That was quick!


Yep quick indeed.... it's surprising what a politely worded email can achieve!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning gang.
I'm a little early this morning, so I have tortoise forum time. Just not much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Yep quick indeed.... it's surprising what a politely worded email can achieve!


Wouldn't work here. 
Everything at tortoise pace. 
And the donkeys are hard to motivate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> I'm a little early this morning, so I have tortoise forum time. Just not much.


Good morning, Ed, lovely to not see you! 
I am planning my recipe for iguana tail crumble.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Great.
They are taking over the place again thanks to mild winters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Great.
> They are taking over the place again thanks to mild winters.


Return of the Reptiles! 
There's a horror movie there somewhere. 
TORTOISE ?
He asks hopefully.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Can anyone please tell me what this pink corn looking seed is? Iv ordered tortoise seeds and have no idea what this one is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Can anyone please tell me what this pink corn looking seed is? Iv ordered tortoise seeds and have no idea what this one is?


I can't see too clearly but it looks like corn, perhaps?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't see too clearly but it looks like corn, perhaps?


It's like pink corn!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Good 


ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning gang.
> I'm a little early this morning, so I have tortoise forum time. Just not much.


 good morning Mr


----------



## AZtortMom

My Christmas cards will be here today
I can’t wait until I send them out


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My Christmas cards will be here today
> I can’t wait until I send them out


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm still checking though the various cards of donkeys and camels available. 
Such a choice !


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Apart from the live plants its such a improvement ❤ and yes my mum let me smash a chunk of slate off her raised flower bed for him lol


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed, lovely to not see you!
> I am planning my recipe for iguana tail crumble.


 "...iguana tail crumble." EWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Photos taken the day I got him till today wow total difference in 6 days ❤ so encouraging to see the change


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Apart from the live plants its such a improvement ❤ and yes my mum let me smash a chunk of slate off her raised flower bed for him lol


Excellent, job, step by step you are creating a lovely home for Mr Handsome. 
Ideal for a little one, though obviously he will need a larger home as he grows older.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "...iguana tail crumble." EWWWWWWWW!!!!!


Probably, yes. 
But I'd give it a try. 
Ed has lots of iguanas invading his area. 
Good morning, Bea.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excellent, job, step by step you are creating a lovely home for Mr Handsome.
> Ideal for a little one, though obviously he will need a larger home as he grows older.


All reptiles need enclosures to grow with their size and needs as he gets bigger and older I'll get him the right habitat he needs... ❤ thank you for your kind words of encouragement Mr guru honestly means alot


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Photos taken the day I got him till today wow total difference in 6 days ❤ so encouraging to see the change


Indeed, it is most splendid.
He really is Mr Handsome, isn't he?

Slight signs of pyramiding due to being raised too dry to begin with but with the new substrate kept moist and frequent soaks he will grow nice and smooth.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, it is most splendid.
> He really is Mr Handsome, isn't he?
> 
> Slight signs of pyramiding due to being raised too dry to begin with but with the new substrate kept moist and frequent soaks he will grow nice and smooth.


So I can reverse the early onset of pyriminding?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> So I can reverse the early onset of pyriminding?


You can't reverse it,what's done is done, but it will hardly show as he grows smooth from now on.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can't reverse it,what's done is done, but it will hardly show as he grows smooth from now on.



I agree. This one is so small that it will be barely noticeable when he’s full grown 

You’re doing well with him Sara


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably, yes.
> But I'd give it a try.
> Ed has lots of iguanas invading his area.
> Good morning, Bea.


Good morning, Adam! 
Good morning, Roomies!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I agree. This one is so small that it will be barely noticeable when he’s full grown
> 
> You’re doing well with him Sara


Good morning, Linda! 
I really appreciate your observations and suggestions regarding Jacques' aquarium and dealing with water quality!
I'm planning on making some other changes in filtration soon. (in addition to making 25-50 % water changes weekly)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Good
> good morning Mr


Welcome to the room!
I've been mostly elsewhere lately.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Return of the Reptiles!
> There's a horror movie there somewhere.
> TORTOISE ?
> He asks hopefully.


Ad me to the TORTOISE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ad me to the TORTOISE


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're *EIGHT ! ! !*
Two more than last year! 
The draw will be made 'live' on Monday!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JoesMum said:


> I agree. This one is so small that it will be barely noticeable when he’s full grown
> 
> You’re doing well with him Sara


Thank you that honestly means alot... such a shame that he wasn't looked after properly from the start... it's so nice to see him enjoying his new substrate and moving around more efficiently.. his also not burrowed at all might be as its not so dry his not on the hunt for humidity.... with the cover it's staying a stable 100f


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You're *EIGHT ! ! !*
> Two more than last year!
> The draw will be made 'live' on Monday!


What is this? As im confused


----------



## Yvonne G

T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E.

(Not So Secret) *T*otally *O*bvious *R*eally *T*he *O*rigin *I*s *S*ure *E*nough

this is a gift exchange similar to Secret Santa. Ed is the latest member to sign up, and he's the eighth member.


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Kristoff said:


> Hi Alex. I remember your picture. It was cute and a little scary and I might have voted for it. Can’t wait to get my hands on the calendar. I’m Lena, btw, Russian, in Denmark, via Turkey. Where are you from?


California, USA. But I'm going to go to college in Europe as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## JoesMum

LeoTheTortoise said:


> California, USA. But I'm going to go to college in Europe as soon as I get the chance.



Sounds good... as long as there’s someone back home to care for your tort!

My daughter went to university here in the UK, but managed to pick courses with plenty of field trips. She did a joint major in Biology and Geography and got trips to Croatia, Spain and China with the university as well as field trips to the Lake District and Scotland. 

After she graduated, she spent 3 months volunteering on an environment project in Tanzania (Africa) and then 3 months in Saskatchewan, Canada researching Prairie Dogs before doing a month long tour of Western and Northern USA.

It’s worth getting it out of your system while you’re young!


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

JoesMum said:


> Sounds good... as long as there’s someone back home to care for your tort!
> 
> My daughter went to university here in the UK, but managed to pick courses with plenty of field trips. She did a joint major in Biology and Geography and got trips to Croatia, Spain and China with the university as well as field trips to the Lake District and Scotland.
> 
> After she graduated, she spent 3 months volunteering on an environment project in Tanzania (Africa) and then 3 months in Saskatchewan, Canada researching Prairie Dogs before doing a month long tour of Western and Northern USA.
> 
> It’s worth getting it out of your system while you’re young!


Wow, that sounds incredible...unfortunately I've condemned myself to a stuffy English or Philosophy major, then a PHD. I think my tort will have more adventures back home than I will abroad .


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Yay look what's been delivered so excited to sort it out [emoji173]


Wooohooo!!! 

I spy a tattoo ??


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Apart from the live plants its such a improvement [emoji173] and yes my mum let me smash a chunk of slate off her raised flower bed for him lol


Great job ma'am


----------



## JSWallace

So today I took my Mum and daughter to Chatsworth house, which is home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire. The house is decorated for Christmas and the them is Charles Dickens, it is so amazingly over the top I thought you may enjoy some pics!


----------



## johnandjade

Top o the evenooning to you all! I had to cancel my appointment, could not get away from work early and wasn't up for rushing about. Home and bushing out [emoji5]


----------



## JSWallace

I have no idea why some of them appear more than once!
I thought Adam would enjoy the fossil 
The statue is by Damien Hurst, it's in the Chapel and apparently is Saint Bartholomew who slayed off his own skin. It is eight foot tall and cold! Just what everybody needs in their private chapel!!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> Wooohooo!!!
> 
> I spy a tattoo ??


One of many tattoos lol the one you can see here is my husband's name " Kyle" do you have any tattoos? My latest one is my thigh piece but needs to get finished, it's just a outline at the min of roses and pearls


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> I have no idea why some of them appear more than once!
> I thought Adam would enjoy the fossil
> The statue is by Damien Hurst, it's in the Chapel and apparently is Saint Bartholomew who slayed off his own skin. It is eight foot tall and cold! Just what everybody needs in their private chapel!!


That would be gold not cold!!!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> Great job ma'am


Thank you so much feel embarrassed tho that I didn't know this sooner but step by step getting there


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

JSWallace said:


> So today I took my Mum and daughter to Chatsworth house, which is home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire. The house is decorated for Christmas and the them is Charles Dickens, it is so amazingly over the top I thought you may enjoy some pics!
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223036
> View attachment 223037
> View attachment 223038
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223043


Oh my how beautful what a lovely idea to share such wonderful pics to get in the festive mood


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> So today I took my Mum and daughter to Chatsworth house, which is home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire. The house is decorated for Christmas and the them is Charles Dickens, it is so amazingly over the top I thought you may enjoy some pics!
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223036
> View attachment 223037
> View attachment 223038
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223043


Allo miss Jane! Looks like one heck of a place!


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> One of many tattoos lol the one you can see here is my husband's name " Kyle" do you have any tattoos? My latest one is my thigh piece but needs to get finished, it's just a outline at the min of roses and pearls


I get into trouble when I answer that question! I do have a few though [emoji13]


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Thank you so much feel embarrassed tho that I didn't know this sooner but step by step getting there


I can assure you that you are not the first and definitely won't be the last! We were given outdated and bad advice when we got fido. You're doing brilliantly[emoji217]


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> So today I took my Mum and daughter to Chatsworth house, which is home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire. The house is decorated for Christmas and the them is Charles Dickens, it is so amazingly over the top I thought you may enjoy some pics!
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223036
> View attachment 223037
> View attachment 223038
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223043



I love Chatsworth. Hardwick Hall is so pretty at this time of year too 

And for those not in the UK, the Dukes and Duchesses of Devonshire have always lived in Derbyshire - go figure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning! 


LeoTheTortoise said:


> California, USA. But I'm going to go to college in Europe as soon as I get the chance.


And congratulations on getting your photo into the calendar. 
Nice picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> So today I took my Mum and daughter to Chatsworth house, which is home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire. The house is decorated for Christmas and the them is Charles Dickens, it is so amazingly over the top I thought you may enjoy some pics!
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223036
> View attachment 223037
> View attachment 223038
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223043


Beautiful and bonkers at the same time! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Top o the evenooning to you all! I had to cancel my appointment, could not get away from work early and wasn't up for rushing about. Home and bushing out [emoji5]


John! 
You are *SIX ! ! ! *
Today is *SIX ! ! ! *
We need 5 likes and 5 dislikes from you for your TORTOISE sender, please. 
Good evening!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Yup, all done.
> They are both currently scrabbling to try to get through to the other side but the partition is holding up, so far.
> I might electrify it.


Good evening Adam. 

Well that is definitely good news. I was worried. "Little Oli could be really nasty if he begins to bully someone." Right? Please keep any eye on them. Thanks a lot.

By the way, aren't they intending to return? I really do miss them.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John!
> You are *SIX ! ! ! *
> Today is *SIX ! ! ! *
> We need 5 likes and 5 dislikes from you for your TORTOISE sender, please.
> Good evening!


Good evening guv, I'll get on it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I have no idea why some of them appear more than once!
> I thought Adam would enjoy the fossil
> The statue is by Damien Hurst, it's in the Chapel and apparently is Saint Bartholomew who slayed off his own skin. It is eight foot tall and cold! Just what everybody needs in their private chapel!!


Sadly, my computer is playing up and I can't see all the photos. 
Hopefully, I'll be able to see the fossil later. 
The ceiling fresco seems to have a flying tortoise on it ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That would be gold not cold!!!


Probably pretty cold as well. 
Especially in here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably pretty cold as well.
> Especially in here.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Please don't remond me of that horrible cold weather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I love Chatsworth. Hardwick Hall is so pretty at this time of year too
> 
> And for those not in the UK, the Dukes and Duchesses of Devonshire have always lived in Derbyshire - go figure!


And Leeds Castle is in Kent and May Week is in June. 
Wonderful.


----------



## Gillian M

Sounds like @Tidgy's Dad . ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Well that is definitely good news. I was worried. "Little Oli could be really nasty if he begins to bully someone." Right? Please keep any eye on them. Thanks a lot.
> 
> By the way, aren't they intending to return? I really do miss them.


I think they are quite keen on going home. Especially since I installed the high voltage barricade. 
They miss you , too. 
I'll get a friend to take them to the airport tonight so should be back with you tomorrow. 
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Please don't remond me of that horrible cold weather.


Had to put my heating on. 
I hate the cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223047
> 
> 
> Sounds like @Tidgy's Dad . ​


He broke his knife. 
is he using a proper cheese knife I wonder?
They shouldn't break.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> I get into trouble when I answer that question! I do have a few though [emoji13]


No go on you gotta say lol trust me iv got a few in a few places that can't be mentioned in a well mannered room like this


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly, my computer is playing up and I can't see all the photos.
> Hopefully, I'll be able to see the fossil later.
> The ceiling fresco seems to have a flying tortoise on it ! ! !


That's what you get for winding me up about the pics I couldn't see yesterday lol oh dear Mr guru how the tables have turned the fossil was mighty pretty lol


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> I can assure you that you are not the first and definitely won't be the last! We were given outdated and bad advice when we got fido. You're doing brilliantly[emoji217]


Thanks buddy that means alot... honestly not wanting to sound dramatic i stressed myself out so much with 3am research night after night and worrying so much about Mr Handsome that iv drained myself and made myself ill had to go have a few hours sleep at 3pm today.... thanks to my darling husband who had the day off he collected the children from school did the dinner and put them to bed so I could rest up... his a diamond of a man ❤


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> I can assure you that you are not the first and definitely won't be the last! We were given outdated and bad advice when we got fido. You're doing brilliantly[emoji217]


What breed is fido and how old is He?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> That's what you get for winding me up about the pics I couldn't see yesterday lol oh dear Mr guru how the tables have turned the fossil was mighty pretty lol


Hhhhmmmmm
Darned computer.


----------



## johnandjade

Had a think... really struggling to make a list! Best I can do for likes.... novelty items! Fun t shirts . Fun warm hats  . Red dwarf. Self improvement

I honestly can't list and dislikes!


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> No go on you gotta say lol trust me iv got a few in a few places that can't be mentioned in a well mannered room like this


The funny on is 'free the badger' across both my but cheeks... I get shouted at when I post a picture[emoji85]


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> What breed is fido and how old is He?


Herman's male, 4yrs [emoji217]


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> The funny on is 'free the badger' across both my but cheeks... I get shouted at when I post a picture[emoji85]


Hahaha thats brilliant


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

johnandjade said:


> Herman's male, 4yrs [emoji217]


Can you post a pic of fido


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Yes he is very naughty but maybe not actually very clever as there is no way he can launch himself onto the feeders from his perch there!! How is your dear old cat doing today?


Good evening Jane. My old cat is doing a little bit better. The next VET visit is tomorrow. I want that my VET give him the next shots ( antibiotic and against pain ) for the weekend. I don`t think that he suffers. I want to wait the weekend if the improvement of his health is durable.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> The funny on is 'free the badger' across both my but cheeks... I get shouted at when I post a picture[emoji85]





xlondon-ladyx said:


> Can you post a pic of fido



Of Fido, John. Not of “free the badger” please.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a lovely set of photos!
> Thanks, Bee!


I have so many more pics of my cats.
Good evening Adam.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> So today I took my Mum and daughter to Chatsworth house, which is home to the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire. The house is decorated for Christmas and the them is Charles Dickens, it is so amazingly over the top I thought you may enjoy some pics!
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223036
> View attachment 223037
> View attachment 223038
> View attachment 223035
> View attachment 223043



 WOW!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!!



Bea’s list just got longer


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Bea’s list just got longer



Yes, indeed!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Yes, indeed!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


At least it's not my fault this time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> The funny on is 'free the badger' across both my but cheeks... I get shouted at when I post a picture[emoji85]


Yes, we all want not to go blind. 
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Jane. My old cat is doing a little bit better. The next VET visit is tomorrow. I want that my VET give him the next shots ( antibiotic and against pain ) for the weekend. I don`t think that he suffers. I want to wait the weekend if the improvement of his health is durable.


Good evening, Bee. 
Wishing all the best to your old cat.
Hopefully, he'll keep improving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Of Fido, John. Not of “free the badger” please.


Indeed! 
I am still in therapy due to the last occasion. 
Please, NO ! ! ! !
I will have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, indeed!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


600 places now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Had a think... really struggling to make a list! Best I can do for likes.... novelty items! Fun t shirts . Fun warm hats  . Red dwarf. Self improvement
> 
> I honestly can't list and dislikes!


Meerkats? Football? Cigarettes? Tortoise eating children? Doctor Who?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Had a think... really struggling to make a list! Best I can do for likes.... novelty items! Fun t shirts . Fun warm hats  . Red dwarf. Self improvement
> 
> I honestly can't list and dislikes!


A get fit, warm, novelty Red Dwarf hat and matching t-shirt would thus be ideal. 
And everyone buy him Eastenders DVDs .Dubbed in Korean.


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Oh gosh where do I start
> 4 chickens ( 2 white ambers 1 rhode island red 1 pied suffolk) we want to add lavender buff orpington at a later date... They are free range chickens and only in hen house for bed time.... names ebony, amber, lavender and lady montage, 2 cats, 2 ball pythons 2 leopard geckos, chameleons. Rabbits and a bird and now tortoise


Wonderful ! I have three dogs, ..... cats ...., 2 sheep, 25 chicken ( mostly brahma chicken ) 2 redfoot torts, 4 sulcata torts and 2 Hermanns torts.
... and mice in the house !!!!
I have had: 2 horses, 2 ponies, birds, rabbits, guinea pigs, several aquariums.
Edit: I forgot the geese !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Yes you are in good company here, everyone is fabulous! I will post a pic of my tank when I get chamce, I can waste a lot of time just watching those fish!


Fish in a tank are a beautiful "living picture".


----------



## JoesMum

Talking of fish, did I say our survivors from the heater failure (1 ancistrus, 1 corydora and 2 black phantom tetras) have since been joined by 6 more black phantoms and, most recently, 2 clown loaches and 6 golden barbs.

The aquarium is a busy place now. The barbs are extremely nosey and greedy - completely motivated by food. We plan to add 6 pentazona barbs next week 

I must take a photo when the lights are back on tomorrow


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I ought to get my cards sorted soon.
> Think everyone is going to get a postcard of a camel this year.


Don`t you dare ! I will sent you a Camel postcard too !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Talking of fish, did I say our survivors from the heater failure (1 ancistrus, 1 corydora and 2 black phantom tetras) have since been joined by 6 more black phantoms and, most recently, 2 clown loaches and 6 golden barbs.
> 
> The aquarium is a busy place now. The barbs are extremely nosey and greedy - completely motivated by food. We plan to add 6 pentazona barbs next week
> 
> I must take a photo when the lights are back on tomorrow


Look forward to that! 
I love looking at fishys, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Don`t you dare ! I will sent you a Camel postcard too !



And 
Okay, i'll be good.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> DANGER! DANGER! Please tell me everyone was fine in the end.


Of course. The tort had been together with the cat only for the picture. All is good. 
No cats or tortoise had been hurt for this picture.


----------



## JSWallace

That's very true Sabine. I can waste plenty of time just sitting watching mine


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> No. I may be a slow runner but I’m not a tortoise.


My Hermanns names are Lena and Lenus ( hope they are a couple ).


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Talking of fish, did I say our survivors from the heater failure (1 ancistrus, 1 corydora and 2 black phantom tetras) have since been joined by 6 more black phantoms and, most recently, 2 clown loaches and 6 golden barbs.
> 
> The aquarium is a busy place now. The barbs are extremely nosey and greedy - completely motivated by food. We plan to add 6 pentazona barbs next week
> 
> I must take a photo when the lights are back on tomorrow


I really like Pentazona barbs, they are a nice size and not as scrappy as other barbs. I had a whole shoal of them in my previous tank that met the same fate as yours. Will take a pic of my tank too...


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I really like Pentazona barbs, they are a nice size and not as scrappy as other barbs. I had a whole shoal of them in my previous tank that met the same fate as yours. Will take a pic of my tank too...


Pentazonas are very well mannered. The Golden Barbs are full of character, we had them before the heater failure, but they don't seem too scrappy.

We no have 2 male black phantoms... Our big survivor and a young upstart... They spend a lot of time displaying at each other. The young upstart has a lot of growing to do before he's head honcho, but he is trying


----------



## Bee62

Good evening everyone.
Ready with catching the last 1000 posts ... uff, it was a hard work but now I think I am "up to date " .


----------



## JSWallace

Hi John! Yep it is one heck of a place!! How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Talking about fish: My favorite are the 
*Pterophyllum scalare. *_They are so majestic._


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Talking about fish: My favorite are the
> *Pterophyllum scalare. *_They are so majestic._


They are but get big! Need a big tank for them and they get quite stroppy!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> They are but get big! Need a big tank for them and they get quite stroppy!


I have had a 250 liter aquarium for them. Yes they get big.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening everyone.
> Ready with catching the last 1000 posts ... uff, it was a hard work but now I think I am "up to date " .


Good evening, Sabine. 
And every post is important. 
There will be questions later.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> I have had a 250 liter aquarium for them. Yes they get big.


Big but beautiful. I love the way they move. Did you have other fish with them?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> And every post is important.
> There will be questions later.


I know that every post is important. That`s why I read them all .....
Speak later ? I am out to my cats.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Big but beautiful. I love the way they move. Did you have other fish with them?


I have had other fish with them. Zebrafish do good with them.
But the aquarium was in the past. Today my sullies need all space.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> Wonderful ! I have three dogs, ..... cats ...., 2 sheep, 25 chicken ( mostly brahma chicken ) 2 redfoot torts, 4 sulcata torts and 2 Hermanns torts.
> ... and mice in the house !!!!
> I have had: 2 horses, 2 ponies, birds, rabbits, guinea pigs, several aquariums.
> Edit: I forgot the geese !


You are a woman after my own heart ❤ 25 chickens how on earth do you cope with red mite with 25 to maintain gosh 4 is hard enough work... altho they are wonderful when the children are wasteful after meals the chickens soon make light work off it all... altho I have no flowers left in the garden from the ladies... but seeing the cats rabbits and chickens all together happy in the garden makes it all worth it... the chickens are defo the boss of the garden


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know that every post is important. That`s why I read them all .....
> Speak later ? I am out to my cats.


I'll be back in about half an hour myself. 
Bit of text to read.


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> You are a woman after my own heart ❤ 25 chickens how on earth do you cope with red mite with 25 to maintain gosh 4 is hard enough work... altho they are wonderful when the children are wasteful after meals the chickens soon make light work off it all... altho I have no flowers left in the garden from the ladies... but seeing the cats rabbits and chickens all together happy in the garden makes it all worth it... the chickens are defo the boss of the garden


Thank you Sara for your kind words. To cope with mites ? I use Diatomaceous Earth and this against mites:
ttps://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal/shopping/start?osId=7731469344&offerId=7731469344&ref=google100s1&camp=google100s1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=shopping_dk&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx_6k8a_E1wIVxp0bCh0oHADkEAQYAyABEgIapvD_BwE

that both works well.
My chicken:


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be back in about half an hour myself.
> Bit of text to read.


Hello, I am back.
I like your new avatar Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello, I am back.
> I like your new avatar Adam.


Thank you, Sabine. 
It's supposed to be gentle and wise. 
i'm back, too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Sabine.
> It's supposed to be gentle and wise.
> i'm back, too.


It looks like gentle and wise, and Morrocan not English


----------



## Bee62

I don`t like my face on pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Sara for your kind words. To cope with mites ? I use Diatomaceous Earth and this against mites:
> ttps://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal/shopping/start?osId=7731469344&offerId=7731469344&ref=google100s1&camp=google100s1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=shopping_dk&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx_6k8a_E1wIVxp0bCh0oHADkEAQYAyABEgIapvD_BwE
> 
> that both works well.
> My chicken:
> View attachment 223066
> View attachment 223067
> View attachment 223068


What lovely birds they are! 
Do they lay a lot of eggs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It looks like gentle and wise, and Morrocan not English


I am a citizen of the universe! 
Bless you Sabine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t like my face on pictures.


I used to hate it 
I avoided them whenever possible and have no pictures at all of me before 1995. 
But now I've gone beyond caring, and am happy with what i am. 
A student today wanted a selfie of me with her. . 
Ten years ago i would have refused, but now I'm just not bothered.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What lovely birds they are!
> Do they lay a lot of eggs?


They used to lay many eggs in summer but in autumn they stopped because they get new feathers and in winter they make a break. So I have no eggs now.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am a citizen of the universe!
> Bless you Sabine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> They used to lay many eggs in summer but in autumn they stopped because they get new feathers and in winter they make a break. So I have no eggs now.



Not that I eat many eggs, but at least the chickens get to have a well earned rest!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to hate it
> I avoided them whenever possible and have no pictures at all of me before 1995.
> But now I've gone beyond caring, and am happy with what i am.
> A student today wanted a selfie of me with her. .
> Ten years ago i would have refused, but now I'm just not bothered.


Mayby when I have a picture of myself that pleases me I will post it or use it for my avatar.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not that I eat many eggs, but at least the chickens get to have a well earned rest!


Yes, they are allowed to take a rest. I know that in spring they will start again laying eggs. Until then I have to buy eggs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Mayby when I have a picture of myself that pleases me I will post it or use it for my avatar.


That would be nice, but you are the "Bee" after all.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 600 places now?



Pretty much!!!!!! [emoji106]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be nice, but you are the "Bee" after all.


I hope so. I really love my nickname and the bee in my avatar is saying: Bee mine .....


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> Yes, they are allowed to take a rest. I know that in spring they will start again laying eggs. Until then I have to buy eggs.


Really? My ladies are still laying fresh eggs every day! My husband loves it when they lay double yolk eggs, your ladies are really beautiful looking birds ❤ how old are your ladies? Even last winter which was their 1st winter of laying they laid the whole winter they haven't stopped laying... I didn't know they even could stop laying we keep a heat lamp on them in the coop when they nest at night... they don't mind the cold but they hate the summer and being hot bless their hearts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Pretty much!!!!!! [emoji106]



You'll get to do at least some of them soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope so. I really love my nickname and the bee in my avatar is saying: Bee mine .....


Indeed. 
And we all are, Bee.


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Really? My ladies are still laying fresh eggs every day! My husband loves it when they lay double yolk eggs, your ladies are really beautiful looking birds ❤ how old are your ladies? Even last winter which was their 1st winter of laying they laid the whole winter they haven't stopped laying... I didn't know they even could stop laying we keep a heat lamp on them in the coop when they nest at night... they don't mind the cold but they hate the summer and being hot bless their hearts


I love my Brahma chicken. They are so big and beautiful with their feathered feets. My hens are 2 - 4 years old. They don`t have a heat lamp or artificial light to extend the day. Last winter they lay eggs, but it seems that this winter they don`t want to.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> And we all are, Bee.


Bless you.


----------



## Bee62

Tired Adam ?
I am not, but I have to go to bed. 
Tomorrow I have to get up earlier and have to work.
Not much time for the CDR on weekend I think but I will try to pop in as often as I can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tired Adam ?
> I am not, but I have to go to bed.
> Tomorrow I have to get up earlier and have to work.
> Not much time for the CDR on weekend I think but I will try to pop in as often as I can.


A bit tired, perhaps.
I may have an early night.
Have a good weekend and hopefully we'll manage to speak a little.
Take care and sweet dreams.
Nos da.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit tired, perhaps.
> I may have an early night.
> Have a good weekend and hopefully we'll manage to speak a little.
> Take care and sweet dreams.
> Nos da.


Thank you. Sleep well too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, so i think i'll have a nice early night. 
Nos da, Roommates., sleep well. 
Only a few days left to enter the TORTOISE. 
And don't forget the Christmas cards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And tomorrow is the Magnificent : 
*SEVEN ! ! ! *


----------



## johnandjade

Another day of being awesome begins... and it's only smeggin Friday!


----------



## johnandjade

Oh, Fido pics ... snapped hastily this morning...


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Bee62 said:


> I love my Brahma chicken. They are so big and beautiful with their feathered feets. My hens are 2 - 4 years old. They don`t have a heat lamp or artificial light to extend the day. Last winter they lay eggs, but it seems that this winter they don`t want to.


That explains why when it's too cold for them and not enough heat and light and food they reserve their resources and stop laying, id give them extra food to help them gain some winter weight and give them a heat soure They will soon start to lay again.. . It's the most natural thing for a healthy bird to lay eggs... I give my rabbits and hens lots of extra food to fatten up over winter ( it's what they do in the wild) after all fat is there to keep us all warm... it's not about giving them a break from laying it's a simple case of they are cold and need extra heat and food... give it a go no harm will come of it as it's a bitter winter this year ❤


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Frosty start here in Kent, but the sun is shining and it's a lovely morning.

I'm wrestling with JoesDad's new phone. He is so untechnical that he just hands it to me and I get it going and everything transferred. To be fair, it's the division of labour in this house... I do technical, he does finance. It works fine as long as neither of us meddles with things we don't understand


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Frosty start here in Kent, but the sun is shining and it's a lovely morning.
> 
> I'm wrestling with JoesDad's new phone. He is so untechnical that he just hands it to me and I get it going and everything transferred. To be fair, it's the division of labour in this house... I do technical, he does finance. It works fine as long as neither of us meddles with things we don't understand



Good morning, Linda!
Who’s winning the wrestling match so far?


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Very sunny and totally freezing in Roskilde today. Had a coffee morning with some school parents, then walked past the UNESCO World Heritage listed Roskilde Cathedral (it’s between home and daughter’s school). Gorgeous in any weather.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Who’s winning the wrestling match so far?


If this were a boxing match, I'd say the phone was winning, but the balance of power is changing. 

They give you just enough information to think you understand what you need to do and then you have to work out what they haven't told you... It's a bit like putting together flat-pack furniture


----------



## Kristoff

Could somebody please enlighten me: the shops here advertise discounts for “Black Week”. Surely they don’t mean this “Black Week”? Or is that a shopping event?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Kristoff said:


> Could somebody please enlighten me: the shops here advertise discounts for “Black Week”. Surely they don’t mean this “Black Week”? Or is that a shopping event?
> View attachment 223094


Black Friday discount sale event I guess


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Could somebody please enlighten me: the shops here advertise discounts for “Black Week”. Surely they don’t mean this “Black Week”? Or is that a shopping event?
> View attachment 223094


It's an American marketing thing launched by retailers to try to boost sales round the Thanksgiving holiday.

Retailers in the UK latched onto "Black Friday" a couple of years ago and, while there was madness the first year, the UK public seems to have lost interest largely because it's based round a shopping dip that we just don't have here. Retailers in desperation have extended this to a week to try to maintain interest, but I think people are quite good at seeing through marketing ploys when the deals don't stack up to what is claimed.

Don't get me wrong. There are undoubtedly some good deals to be had, but the hype and the madness isn't the British way and people are seeing through it 

It is probably the same in Germany! The British have strong German ancestry


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Oh, Fido pics ... snapped hastily this morning...
> View attachment 223092
> View attachment 223093


Fido is a mud piggy .... but soo cute ! Thank you for the nice pics, John.


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> That explains why when it's too cold for them and not enough heat and light and food they reserve their resources and stop laying, id give them extra food to help them gain some winter weight and give them a heat soure They will soon start to lay again.. . It's the most natural thing for a healthy bird to lay eggs... I give my rabbits and hens lots of extra food to fatten up over winter ( it's what they do in the wild) after all fat is there to keep us all warm... it's not about giving them a break from laying it's a simple case of they are cold and need extra heat and food... give it a go no harm will come of it as it's a bitter winter this year ❤


I know that they need more fatty food in winter to keep them warm, but I would never use an extra heat for chicken. When they are outside it is cold too. My chicken get a lot of extra food in winter too. I hope the winter will not be so cold !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Another day of being awesome begins... and it's only smeggin Friday!


Good afternoon, John. 
Friday is my Wednesday.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon CDR ! Good afternoon friends !
Little update on my old cat: He got the next shots today and is now very exhausted from the VET visit. But he eats and drinks as usual. 
Weekend should show if there is more improvement in his health.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Oh, Fido pics ... snapped hastily this morning...
> View attachment 223092
> View attachment 223093


And good afternoon, Fido, you gorgeous tort!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Frosty start here in Kent, but the sun is shining and it's a lovely morning.
> 
> I'm wrestling with JoesDad's new phone. He is so untechnical that he just hands it to me and I get it going and everything transferred. To be fair, it's the division of labour in this house... I do technical, he does finance. It works fine as long as neither of us meddles with things we don't understand


wifey plus finances = gin. 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Very sunny and totally freezing in Roskilde today. Had a coffee morning with some school parents, then walked past the UNESCO World Heritage listed Roskilde Cathedral (it’s between home and daughter’s school). Gorgeous in any weather.


Good morning, Lena. 
It was even a bit chilly when i went out this morning to visit SPLAT. 
The sweet little thing has not been eating for a few weeks, drinking a lot and will thus be allowed to hibernate this week.He has a burrow under a rock ledge already half excavated and is still digging it, so I guess we'll let him vanish for the winter and hope he comes out safely in a few weeks time. 
Sorry, no photos as wifey didn't come with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Black Friday discount sale event I guess


Good afternoon, Sara.
Yes, indeed, Amazon are bombarding me with discount offers on loads of items I don't want and they wouldn't post to Morocco anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon CDR ! Good afternoon friends !
> Little update on my old cat: He got the next shots today and is now very exhausted from the VET visit. But he eats and drinks as usual.
> Weekend should show if there is more improvement in his health.


It is at least looking a bit more hopeful! 
Will be thinking good, positive thoughts for your cat over the weekend. 
Good afternoon, ccl Bee .


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji112][emoji1]


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe says hi [emoji112]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji112][emoji1]


Good morning, Noel. 
You are the magnificent *SEVEN ! ! !*
Five likes and five dislikes for your TORTOISE sender, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 223099
> 
> Moe says hi [emoji112]


Hi, Moe. 
But you really shouldn't talk with your mouth full.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel.
> You are the magnificent *SEVEN ! ! !*
> Five likes and five dislikes for your TORTOISE sender, please.



Yay!!!!!!
It’s awesome being lucky magnificent seven [emoji256]
My five likes are:
Tortoises
Coffee 
Plants 
Fish (alive)
Traveling

My dislikes 
Lettuce 
Time away from the people I love
Being cold
Sushi
Beets


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

@Tidgy's Dad we are hitting 95F under uv 100F under heat bulb hot end.... 75F cold end heat gun come is that ok?


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 223099
> 
> Moe says hi [emoji112]


Oh my what a mighty pretty shell looks like flower petals ❤ so pretty like a bursting sunflower on a summers day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Yay!!!!!!
> It’s awesome being lucky magnificent seven [emoji256]
> My five likes are:
> Tortoises
> Coffee
> Plants
> Fish (alive)
> Traveling
> 
> My dislikes
> Lettuce
> Time away from the people I love
> Being cold
> Sushi
> Beets


Indeed, you are most magnificent. 
So, TORTOISE sender to Noel: 
A coffee-coloured, tortoise-shaped plant or a holiday to a place full of living fish would be great. 
A long holiday on her own to a lettuce and beet farm in the Icelandic sushi capital in winter would not be good. 
Now we know.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sara.
> Yes, indeed, Amazon are bombarding me with discount offers on loads of items I don't want and they wouldn't post to Morocco anyway.


Good Afternoon Mr guru since raising the substrate Mr Handsome been trying to climb out ( yes I know now they can't understand glass) had to put cardboard up but he knows what he saw and keeps going back his a smart boy for sure so I'm cutting sticky back plastic to stick on the outside in a grass design so he can't see out anymore! Also his been doing laps around his head mound is that normal? As im battled


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> @Tidgy's Dad we are hitting 95F under uv 100F under heat bulb hot end.... 75F cold end heat gun come is that ok?


Time to play games with the heat gun! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yup, that sounds perfect. 
Most splendid.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

I meant heat mound ( auto correct kills me )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Good Afternoon Mr guru since raising the substrate Mr Handsome been trying to climb out ( yes I know now they can't understand glass) had to put cardboard up but he knows what he saw and keeps going back his a smart boy for sure so I'm cutting sticky back plastic to stick on the outside in a grass design so he can't see out anymore! Also his been doing laps around his head mound is that normal? As im battled


He is checking out his 'new' enclosure since the substrate change. Put in some sight barriers or objects of interest to help distract him and beware of flip hazards,, but he should calm down anyway after he's got used to things. But they are a bit slow on the uptake so it may take a few days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I meant heat mound ( auto correct kills me )


I don't use auto-correct.
Pesky things are more trouble they're worth!


----------



## JoesMum

News from the CDR’s extension over in Whatsapp.

Pearly says


> And Konrad is ... I’m scared to say it- ... little, tiny bit... better... but shhhhh!!!! We don’t wan’t to spook it!



Early days, but even a tiny improvement is such a relief for Ewa. 

If you want to try to find your way in to join me, John, Bea, Ewa and Noël then install Whatsapp and set it up and then PM me your cellphone number


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Morning everyone! I keep forgetting about the time difference and was very confused for a while as to why there were posts at 2 am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> News from the CDR’s extension over in Whatsapp.
> 
> Pearly says
> 
> 
> Early days, but even a tiny improvement is such a relief for Ewa.
> 
> If you want to try to find your way in to join me, John, Bea, Ewa and Noël then install Whatsapp and set it up and then PM me your cellphone number


Please send my love and regards and wishes for further improvement. 
Thanks for sharing, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Morning everyone! I keep forgetting about the time difference and was very confused for a while as to why there were posts at 2 am.



This is why John uses his Good Mornooning greeting. He covers all bases 

The early shift on the East side of the Atlantic (UK, Germany, Denmark, Morocco, Jordan) are having late afternoon/early evening now. It’s coming up to 4pm and the sun is very low in the sky here... sunset is in about 20 minutes for us.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Leo [emoji846]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LeoTheTortoise said:


> Morning everyone! I keep forgetting about the time difference and was very confused for a while as to why there were posts at 2 am.


Good morning. 
Yes, we have different time zones stretching across the USA through Europe and North Africa and on to the Middle East here in the Cold Dark Room. 
You get used to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This is why John uses his Good Mornooning greeting. He covers all bases
> 
> The early shift on the East side of the Atlantic (UK, Germany, Denmark, Morocco) are having late afternoon/early evening now. It’s coming up to 4pm and the sun is very low in the sky here... sunset is in about 20 minutes for us.


And don't forget Jordan!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And don't forget Jordan!



Whoops. Post edited


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they are quite keen on going home. Especially since I installed the high voltage barricade.
> They miss you , too.
> I'll get a friend to take them to the airport tonight so should be back with you tomorrow.
> Good evening, Gillian.


Good evening Adam.

I'll be at the airport so please tell me when they'll be here.

Thanks a lot for having looked after them.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Had to put my heating on.
> I hate the cold.


I put on heaters mid October.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> I'll be at the airport so please tell me when they'll be here.
> 
> Thanks a lot for having looked after them.


I think they enjoyed their holiday but will be glad to get home. 
They should have arrived at the airport a couple of hours ago. 
I expect they're in the bar. 
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter's week has improved considerably. She has come back from Somerset which started with the destroyed badger set, her car stuck in mud and her phone going to missing to...

... news of a pay rise at work, her replacement SIM card for her phone and just now a package arrived with a replacement phone (a refurbished one of the same model) from the insurance company. I can't believe how quickly the insurance company has acted! 

She is MUCH happier. She has decided to come home for the weekend to collect more woolly jumpers so hopefully she'll be here by 7pm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter's week has improved considerably. She has come back from Somerset which started with the destroyed badger set, her car stuck in mud and her phone going to missing to...
> 
> ... news of a pay rise at work, her replacement SIM card for her phone and just now a package arrived with a replacement phone (a refurbished one of the same model) from the insurance company. I can't believe how quickly the insurance company has acted!
> 
> She is MUCH happier. She has decided to come home for the weekend to collect more woolly jumpers so hopefully she'll be here by 7pm


That's all good! 
What a splendid insurance company. 
Mind you ours payed out a fortune for all the broken and missing stuff when we moved to Morocco, quickly and without fuss. 
I guess some of them are good because of the competition.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time to play games with the heat gun!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yup, that sounds perfect.
> Most splendid.


Hehe I already pre warned the hubby lol and comforted his fears that's it's not harmful to humans


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> This is why John uses his Good Mornooning greeting. He covers all bases
> 
> The early shift on the East side of the Atlantic (UK, Germany, Denmark, Morocco, Jordan) are having late afternoon/early evening now. It’s coming up to 4pm and the sun is very low in the sky here... sunset is in about 20 minutes for us.



Mornooning, prevenooning and evenooning 
[emoji13] 

3 new words to be added to Oxford's English


----------



## johnandjade

In the battle cruiser having a pig's ear, first time in months!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Mornooning, prevenooning and evenooning
> [emoji13]
> 
> 3 new words to be added to Oxford's English


Good evening, John. 
These are already in the Cold Dark Roominary.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is checking out his 'new' enclosure since the substrate change. Put in some sight barriers or objects of interest to help distract him and beware of flip hazards,, but he should calm down anyway after he's got used to things. But they are a bit slow on the uptake so it may take a few days.


Cant take it off on the new phone.... we are going tomorrow to buy plants and wood ect for him as he loves investigating every new item put in his enclouser. If I can't get real organic plants as it's the wrong season I'll have to make do with some realistic attractive reptile safe fake ones for the min... trust me I check on him as much as I do the children lol every hour I run up to make sure his safe, it's been a long week cant wait to get the children in bed and have a vodka and orange with the hubby and relax


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Cant take it off on the new phone.... we are going tomorrow to buy plants and wood ect for him as he loves investigating every new item put in his enclouser. If I can't get real organic plants as it's the wrong season I'll have to make do with some realistic attractive reptile safe fake ones for the min... trust me I check on him as much as I do the children lol every hour I run up to make sure his safe, it's been a long week cant wait to get the children in bed and have a vodka and orange with the hubby and relax


You can use http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/
to see what is safe or not, it tends to be a tad over-cautious but is a good guide. 
Enjoy your screwdrivers!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> These are already in the Cold Dark Roominary.


Guv (tips hat)


----------



## johnandjade

One pint and one bottle, now home. I did get some buds though. Jade was off again today but is feeling better as asked me to bring in vodka.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 223099
> 
> Moe says hi [emoji112]


Hi Moe, you are a big beautiful tortoise !
Hi Noel, I don`t know if you are big and you are surely no tortoise, but I am sure you are beautiful too !


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> One pint and one bottle, now home. I did get some buds though. Jade was off again today but is feeling better as asked me to bring in vodka.



Take it easy John!

Have you got work tomorrow?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> News from the CDR’s extension over in Whatsapp.
> 
> Pearly says
> 
> 
> Early days, but even a tiny improvement is such a relief for Ewa.
> 
> If you want to try to find your way in to join me, John, Bea, Ewa and Noël then install Whatsapp and set it up and then PM me your cellphone number


Good news. Every little improvement of Konrads health is great.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> News from the CDR’s extension over in Whatsapp.
> 
> Pearly says
> 
> 
> Early days, but even a tiny improvement is such a relief for Ewa.
> 
> If you want to try to find your way in to join me, John, Bea, Ewa and Noël then install Whatsapp and set it up and then PM me your cellphone number



I’m not in the WhatsApp group but I love hearing about Konrad. So happy and fingers crossed for further improvement.


----------



## Kristoff

I’d love that fez draw for TORTOISE already! If I get Bea @Moozillion, I saw a perfect gift for her in a shop today...and I’m not sure it would still be there on Monday/Tuesday *sigh*


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone [emoji112][emoji2]


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Take it easy John!
> 
> Have you got work tomorrow?


I do , and I will mum [emoji4] only on my 3rd beer and not touching the potato juice


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I’m not in the WhatsApp group but I love hearing about Konrad. So happy and fingers crossed for further improvement.



Mum will add you[emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Mum will add you[emoji2]



I know she could. I don’t do WhatsApp much though.


----------



## Kristoff

For anyone else dying to get their hands on the TFO calendar: just had a word from Josh. They might be ready to be mailed out late next week if not sooner!!!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can use http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/
> to see what is safe or not, it tends to be a tad over-cautious but is a good guide.
> Enjoy your screwdrivers!


Already checked that when we went to the woods today to find wild plants come back with a feast for mr Handsome im one step ahead of you there Mr guru all pics of "safe " foods are saved on my phone


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Hope this works to stop mr Handsome curious mind.... Not bad for 30 mins of craft time and looks not too shabby if I do say so myself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> One pint and one bottle, now home. I did get some buds though. Jade was off again today but is feeling better as asked me to bring in vodka.


With wifey it doesn't matter if she's ill or not. 
If she's ill it becomes 'medicinal.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’d love that fez draw for TORTOISE already! If I get Bea @Moozillion, I saw a perfect gift for her in a shop today...and I’m not sure it would still be there on Monday/Tuesday *sigh*


I'm sorry, but rules is rules. 
I'll feel worse if you do get Mooz!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji112][emoji2]


Good afternoon, Magnificent *SEVEN ! ! !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I know she could. I don’t do WhatsApp much though.


I don't even know what it is !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Already checked that when we went to the woods today to find wild plants come back with a feast for mr Handsome im one step ahead of you there Mr guru all pics of "safe " foods are saved on my phone


One step ahead of me?
Not sure if that's possible.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't even know what it is !



It’s an app you can install on iphone or android


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It’s an app you can install on iphone or android
> View attachment 223111


Hm. 
I think wifey has this on her phone, but I don't have an iphone or android, nor do I do Facebook or any of those things. 
Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## johnandjade

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Hope this works to stop mr Handsome curious mind.... Not bad for 30 mins of craft time and looks not too shabby if I do say so myself


Fantastic job! Mr handsome is in great hands and will be a star


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You're *EIGHT ! ! !*
> Two more than last year!
> The draw will be made 'live' on Monday!


Maybe slip me an Email in case I miss it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe slip me an Email in case I miss it?


Of course. 
No problem. 
And if you can manage to post five likes and dislikes sometime between now and then to help your TORTOISE sender that would be good. 
It's past midnight here, so any time as it is now day :
*EIGHT ! ! !*
Hi, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Today is now started and I am going to bed.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*EIGHT ! ! !*


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sorry, but rules is rules.
> I'll feel worse if you do get Mooz!



OK.  Well, if it’s gone, I’ll just find another perfect gift!


----------



## JSWallace




----------



## JSWallace

Morning all, some pictures for you. I am in Bath, the only place in UK where the whole City has been designated a UNESCO world heritage site. These were last night, will try and post a few more today.
Haves good day so..


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Morning all, some pictures for you. I am in Bath, the only place in UK where the whole City has been designated a UNESCO world heritage site. These were last night, will try and post a few more today.
> Haves good day so..



They’re lovely. Adam’s home town  Bea will be beside herself 

Good morning all. I could have sworn I had already posted in here, but obviously not. 

I shall be watching tennis again today - semi finals at the ATP Tour Finals in London. And tomorrow’s the final so that’s tomorrow’s tv viewing planned already


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> OK.  Well, if it’s gone, I’ll just find another perfect gift!


I know you will! 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 223122
> View attachment 223123


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Those have come out for me! 
Beautiful Bath! 
Good afternoon, Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They’re lovely. Adam’s home town  Bea will be beside herself
> 
> Good morning all. I could have sworn I had already posted in here, but obviously not.
> 
> I shall be watching tennis again today - semi finals at the ATP Tour Finals in London. And tomorrow’s the final so that’s tomorrow’s tv viewing planned already


The home town of my heart, but I could never afford to live there.
Just went at least once a month with wifey to the Theatre or shopping and got married there. 
Good afternoon, Linda. 
Enjoy the tennis!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today may, or may not be :
*EIGHT ! ! ! *
Good afternoon, Roommates, I have a lesson in 15 minutes so I'll be back later.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One step ahead of me?
> Not sure if that's possible.


Well it was possible that time Mr guru hehe


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

How's your Saturday going Mr guru?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Well it was possible in the situation Mr guru hehe


Hmmmmmmm. 
Good afternoon, Sara. 
My student is due now. But they are usually late.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The home town of my heart, but I could never afford to live there.
> Just went at least once a month with wifey to the Theatre or shopping and got married there.
> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Enjoy the tennis!



Home turf would have been a better choice of words


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they enjoyed their holiday but will be glad to get home.
> They should have arrived at the airport a couple of hours ago.
> I expect they're in the bar.
> Good evening, Gillian.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

I just returned home from the airport after I picked up the two Olis.

They did enjoy themselves and they both asked me to thank you on their behalf. So:

THANK YOU @Tidgy's Dad for everything.


----------



## JoesMum

There’s tumbleweed rolling through TFO today. Where is everyone? It’s not just the CDR that’s empty


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

@JoesMum good afternoon humidity is 60_61% at the min what am I aimimg for don't want it too dry or too humid expert advice needed by the tortoise Queen ❤


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> Good afternoon, Sara.
> My student is due now. But they are usually late.


Student? What do you teach.... I knew you was alchemists... mr guru is a wizard and a fine wizard at that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> I just returned home from the airport after I picked up the two Olis.
> 
> They did enjoy themselves and they both asked me to thank you on their behalf. So:
> 
> THANK YOU @Tidgy's Dad for everything.


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
I'm glad they're happy. 
Were they in the bar drunk?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> @JoesMum good afternoon humidity is 60_61% at the min what am I aimimg for don't want it too dry or too humid expert advice needed by the tortoise Queen ❤


That should be fine. 
As long as your substrate is kept moist, there is a nice hide, you give frequent soaks and the air is not too dry and a water source is always available it is not a huge problem for this species.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Student? What do you teach.... I knew you was alchemists... mr guru is a wizard and a fine wizard at that


I teach at home, just to help out a bit. 
English, mostly, to students of all ages except children. 
I also sometimes teach other subjects, geology, particularly palaeontology, physics, maths, Latin, astronomy, some history.............


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That should be fine.
> As long as your substrate is kept moist, there is a nice hide, you give frequent soaks and the air is not too dry and a water source is always available it is not a huge problem for this species.


Ok I'll go spray it now didn't want it too wet in there for him I thigjy


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I teach at home, just to help out a bit.
> English, mostly, to students of all ages except children.
> I also sometimes teach other subjects, geology, particularly palaeontology, physics, maths, Latin, astronomy, some history.............


Omg oh my goodness you are a guru ❤ my respect and appreciation of you has just escalated rapidly ❤ in ore.. you may now blush profusely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Ok I'll go spray it now didn't want it too wet in there for him I thigjy
> 
> Omg oh my goodness you are a guru ❤ my respect and appreciation of you has just escalated rapidly ❤ in ore.. you may now blush profusely


No, that won't make me blush, my head's too big for that. 
Hence the hat not fitting. 
I don't spray the substrate, it just makes the top damp and dries out too quickly. Poor water into the substrate and mix by hand, that way the top may dry out but you have the moisture underneath. Yes, moist but not wet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off up to the lab with Tidgy for a bit. 
She's going to help me choose some fossils to post to the American chap I've got to send a Secret Santa in the Fossil Forum. 
Tidgy finds fossils fascinating. She particularly like to sniff them and sit on them, but doesn't try to eat them. 
Good girl. 
See you later, Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 223122
> View attachment 223123


STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off up to the lab with Tidgy for a bit.
> She's going to help me choose some fossils to post to the American chap I've got to send a Secret Santa in the Fossil Forum.
> Tidgy finds fossils fascinating. She particularly like to sniff them and sit on them, but doesn't try to eat them.
> Good girl.
> See you later, Roommates.


Thank goodness she doesn't  POOP on them! I'm afraid Elsa might - she's very casual about her toileting habits, I'm afraid.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> There’s tumbleweed rolling through TFO today. Where is everyone? It’s not just the CDR that’s empty


I always thought tumbleweed was a plant native to the Americas, but  NOT SO!!!! Apparently it's called "Russian Thistle" and its tiny seeds were accidentally introduced in the 1800s with shipments of grain etc from Russia. 
Darling Hubby is a Texas boy and grew up with tumbleweeds. He says they are great fun for kids: the big balls stick to each other like velcro! They would use them to build forts with and could make them quite tall! Unfortunately, being so very dry, they can be quite a fire hazard!


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that won't make me blush, my head's too big for that.
> Hence the hat not fitting.
> I don't spray the substrate, it just makes the top damp and dries out too quickly. Poor water into the substrate and mix by hand, that way the top may dry out but you have the moisture underneath. Yes, moist but not wet.


It's already dam and the tops dry In some places so it's fine then I'll just leave it until the substrate is drying out too much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank goodness she doesn't  POOP on them! I'm afraid Elsa might - she's very casual about her toileting habits, I'm afraid.


Tidgy is toilet trained. (seriously) 
She only poops on our little table we put her on for her toilet needs. 
Plus occasionally outside or very rarely during a soak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It got too dark to keep checking the fossils and Tidgy decided it was supper time so we came back down but i got some good stuff to send. 
More tomorrow hopefully. 
It's my fault, the electric in my laboratory has a broken cable and I've been putting off fixing it all summer.


----------



## JSWallace

View attachment 223143
View attachment 223145
View attachment 223147
View attachment 223148
View attachment 223153


So a few more pictures from Bath. These are the Roman baths, approx 2000 years old. You can see how warm the water is by the steam!


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 223143
> View attachment 223145
> View attachment 223147
> View attachment 223148
> View attachment 223153
> 
> 
> So a few more pictures from Bath. These are the Roman baths, approx 2000 years old. You can see how warm the water is by the steam!


And the famous Georgian crescent, you can buy a three bedroom apartment here if you have a spare £5000000! And the Abbey, sadly sideways but impressive none the less


----------



## JoesMum

I can’t see any of your photos Jane


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 223143
> View attachment 223145
> View attachment 223147
> View attachment 223148
> View attachment 223153
> 
> 
> So a few more pictures from Bath. These are the Roman baths, approx 2000 years old. You can see how warm the water is by the steam!





JSWallace said:


> And the famous Georgian crescent, you can buy a three bedroom apartment here if you have a spare £5000000! And the Abbey, sadly sideways but impressive none the less


I can't see the photos either, i'm afraid. 
Pesky app.


----------



## JSWallace

Mmm I can see them on the app on my phone, I don't understand how this works anymore! Can anybody else see them???


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Mmm I can see them on the app on my phone, I don't understand how this works anymore! Can anybody else see them???



Perhaps try logging into the TFO website on your phone browser and uploading them there. The Android app really doesn’t work with photos at all


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It got too dark to keep checking the fossils and Tidgy decided it was supper time so we came back down but i got some good stuff to send.
> More tomorrow hopefully.
> It's my fault, the electric in my laboratory has a broken cable and I've been putting off fixing it all summer.


I love this normal little girls want to be princesses but not me, right up till the age of 17 I wanted to be a archaeologist! Had fossil collections ext... we went to the natural history museum a few weeks ago in London i was in my element ❤ the inner geek I'n me well it's not even hidden as I even teach my children to recycle... I get "mum Can this be recycled what bag do I put it in?" no shame Sir David Attenborough is my god his the most wonderful man on this planet ❤


----------



## johnandjade

JSWallace said:


> Mmm I can see them on the app on my phone, I don't understand how this works anymore! Can anybody else see them???


I can [emoji13]


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 223143
> View attachment 223145
> View attachment 223147
> View attachment 223148
> View attachment 223153
> 
> 
> So a few more pictures from Bath. These are the Roman baths, approx 2000 years old. You can see how warm the water is by the steam!


These pictures I cannot see. The ones of Janes first post I saw.

By the way: Good evening friends of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> I love this normal little girls want to be princesses but not me, right up till the age of 17 I wanted to be a archaeologist! Had fossil collections ext... we went to the natural history museum a few weeks ago in London i was in my element ❤ the inner geek I'n me well it's not even hidden as I even teach my children to recycle... I get "mum Can this be recycled what bag do I put it in?" no shame Sir David Attenborough is my god his the most wonderful man on this planet ❤


I agree, David is great, he is still a palaeontologist at heart. I have worked with him for the BBC. And I worked for the Natural History Museum. 
I decided I wanted to be a palaeontologist at about the age of 4 or 5, so I did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> These pictures I cannot see. The ones of Janes first post I saw.
> 
> By the way: Good evening friends of the CDR.


Good evening, Sabine! 
I know you're busy, so especially nice to not see you here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I can [emoji13]


Good evening, John! 
How odd.


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Mmm I can see them on the app on my phone, I don't understand how this works anymore! Can anybody else see them???


No, I can't see them.


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree, David is great, he is still a palaeontologist at heart. I have worked with him for the BBC. And I worked for the Natural History Museum.
> I decided I wanted to be a palaeontologist at about the age of 4 or 5, so I did.


Mr guru you never fail to astonish me I honestly think you have became my hero ❤


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree, David is great, he is still a palaeontologist at heart. I have worked with him for the BBC. And I worked for the Natural History Museum.
> I decided I wanted to be a palaeontologist at about the age of 4 or 5, so I did.


What work did you do at the natural history museum? Also what work did you do with sir David Attenborough I would love to meet you I would love to hear your stories ❤


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree, David is great, he is still a palaeontologist at heart. I have worked with him for the BBC. And I worked for the Natural History Museum.
> I decided I wanted to be a palaeontologist at about the age of 4 or 5, so I did.


Such a young age to know what you wanted so much admiration for you... I didn't get the chance to live out my dream as I settled down and Had a family at a young age. But a massive congratulations to you for making your dream a reality that makes me feel humble and I love that ❤


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine!
> I know you're busy, so especially nice to not see you here!


Thank you Adam. I am addicted to CDR, my friends here and you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> What work did you do at the natural history museum? Also what work did you do with sir David Attenborough I would love to meet you I would love to hear your stories ❤


I worked classifying fossils there, but mostly I worked for them in the field, collecting fossils for them from different countries. 
I worked as an advisor with David on his series " Lost Worlds, Vanished Lives." 
Thank you, you're very kind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Such a young age to know what you wanted so much admiration for you... I didn't get the chance to live out my dream as I settled down and Had a family at a young age. But a massive congratulations to you for making your dream a reality that makes me feel humble and I love that ❤


Well, that's the thing, I never got around to having a family and married late, so that's something i missed out on. 
Tidgy's my little girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam. I am addicted to CDR, my friends here and you !


Ha de ha. 
And I'm very flattered to hear that, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> And I'm very flattered to hear that, Sabine!


Something new on your side of the world ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Something new on your side of the world ?


Nope. 
Fossils and Doctor Who again tonight. 
But that's bliss for me! 
Are you having a nice evening?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Fossils and Doctor Who again tonight.
> But that's bliss for me!
> Are you having a nice evening?


I am viewing a movie: Killing Hasselhoff.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_Hasselhoff
Funny stuff.


----------



## Bee62

Have to work again. 
See you tomorrow I hope.
Good night Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Have to work again.
> See you tomorrow I hope.
> Good night Adam.


Night night, Bee, hope the work goes well, sleep tight. 
I hope tomorrow, also.


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening everyone [emoji41]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Evening everyone [emoji41]


Good evening, Noel.
How goes the day?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam [emoji2]
My day is finally winding down.
I was out of town for work, but took my boyfriend with me 
It’s always nice to be home 
How’s your day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam [emoji2]
> My day is finally winding down.
> I was out of town for work, but took my boyfriend with me
> It’s always nice to be home
> How’s your day


Just bits and pieces today, but quite nice, thanks.
Even when I've had a super holiday somewhere it's always great to get back home to my little place and familiar comfy bed. 
Splendid.


----------



## AZtortMom

It is indeed great to be back in my little home [emoji4]
The girls I believe missed me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It is indeed great to be back in my little home [emoji4]
> The girls I believe missed me too


I'm not sure Tidgy misses me. 
But maybe she feels safer when I'm about, and maybe she misses all the head rubs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty night nights, oh lovely Roommates! 
Sweet dreams. 
Today wasn't, so maybe tomorrow will be:
*EIGHT ! ! !*
Or maybe not. .....................


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Sara for your kind words. To cope with mites ? I use Diatomaceous Earth and this against mites:
> ttps://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal/shopping/start?osId=7731469344&offerId=7731469344&ref=google100s1&camp=google100s1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=shopping_dk&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx_6k8a_E1wIVxp0bCh0oHADkEAQYAyABEgIapvD_BwE
> 
> that both works well.
> My chicken:
> View attachment 223066
> View attachment 223067
> View attachment 223068



So beautiful and healthy, too! [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's a lovely sunny Sunday morning here


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh this is interesting. I just scrolled back and I can see @JSWallace's lovely pictures of Bath on my Android tablet in the Android App, but I can't see them in the iOS app or from a browser!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Ooh this is interesting. I just scrolled back and I can see @JSWallace's lovely pictures of Bath on my Android tablet in the Android App, but I can't see them in the iOS app or from a browser!


It's strange isn't it Linda? It was so easy to share pictures before but if try and do it the old way get message saying 'This forum has disabled media sharing'


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> It's strange isn't it Linda? It was so easy to share pictures before but if try and do it the old way get message saying 'This forum has disabled media sharing'



So what did you do exactly to post the photos?

I am trying to work out what’s broken where


----------



## JSWallace

The ones on Friday I posted via the website on my phone. The ones yesterday I did via the app but had to add as attachments not via the photo icon. Any taken horizontally seemed to be ok but any vertical ones got turned to horizontal!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> The ones on Friday I posted via the website on my phone. The ones yesterday I did via the app but had to add as attachments not via the photo icon. Any taken horizontally seemed to be ok but any vertical ones got turned to horizontal!



Ah. Using the app in any way seems doomed to failure


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Roommates [emoji4]
Happy Sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's a lovely sunny Sunday morning here


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Sunny and warm here, too. 
First lesson done, fossil sorting now and another lesson at 4.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> The ones on Friday I posted via the website on my phone. The ones yesterday I did via the app but had to add as attachments not via the photo icon. Any taken horizontally seemed to be ok but any vertical ones got turned to horizontal!


Good afternoon, Jane ! 
On the way home ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Roommates [emoji4]
> Happy Sunday


Good morning, Noel! 
A jolly merry Sunday to you, also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a happy Sunday to the lurking Bs; Bea and Bee.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. We just said goodbye to our daughter who is heading back home to Southampton now. The tennis is on the tv, so it’s time to relax


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> I'm glad they're happy.
> Were they in the bar drunk?


Good evening Adam. 

Yes they were. Even little Oli was drunk!  I made one thing clear: "You are both going to be punished for this."


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Yes they were. Even little Oli was drunk!  I made one thing clear: "You are both going to be punished for this."



The hangover will probably be punishment enough


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We just said goodbye to our daughter who is heading back home to Southampton now. The tennis is on the tv, so it’s time to relax


Good evening! 
Enjoy your peace and tennis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Yes they were. Even little Oli was drunk!  I made one thing clear: "You are both going to be punished for this."


Good evening, Gillian. 
At least they're home safely .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The hangover will probably be punishment enough


I wonder if tortoises get hangovers?
I guess they would, though I don't plan on finding out.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a happy Sunday to the lurking Bs; Bea and Bee.


Happy sunday to you too


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR and my lovely roommates here.
It is good to be here, where it is warm and comfortable in all our hearts while it is so cold and wet outside


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> At least they're home safely .


Good evening Adam.

True, but that does not justify their being drunk at the airport, does it?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR and my lovely roommates here.
> It is good to be here, where it is warm and comfortable in all our hearts while it is so cold and wet outside


Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Gillian.
Good to hear that the two Olis are home again. Is their hangover bad ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian.
> Good to hear that the two Olis are home again. Is their hangover bad ?



Terrible!


----------



## Gillian M

​See, @Tidgy's Dad ? This is what little Oli looked like when he got drunk. Could hardly recognize him.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223265
> ​See, @Tidgy's Dad ? This is what little Oli looked like when he got drunk. Could hardly recognize him.



Looks bad ! Poor Oli !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Looks bad ! Poor Oli !


Does he not deserve to be punished, Sabine, @Tidgy's Dad?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Does he not deserve to be punished, Sabine, @Tidgy's Dad?


Who ? Oli or Tidgys Dad ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Who ? Oli or Tidgys Dad ?


All three of them: Little Oli, Oli the LEGEND and @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR and my lovely roommates here.
> It is good to be here, where it is warm and comfortable in all our hearts while it is so cold and wet outside


Cold but dry in the Cold Dark Room. 
But the people are warm indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223265
> ​See, @Tidgy's Dad ? This is what little Oli looked like when he got drunk. Could hardly recognize him.


He looks like he's made of soap. 
It's interesting the effects alcohol has on tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Does he not deserve to be punished, Sabine, @Tidgy's Dad?


I think being turned into a bar of soap is punishment enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> All three of them: Little Oli, Oli the LEGEND and @Tidgy's Dad


What they get up to in bars in Jordan is not my responsibility!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who ? Oli or Tidgys Dad ?


I am innocent! 
Of everything!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He looks like he's made of soap.
> It's interesting the effects alcohol has on tortoises.


Give Tidgy some to see her reaction.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think being turned into a bar of soap is punishment enough.


I don't.  Know why? Simply because I warned him before they too off: "If Oli Kahn wants to drink/get drunk this does not mean you can, OK?" He agreed. But he didn't keep his word so I think he has to be punished more than that.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What they get up to in bars in Jordan is not my responsibility!


Oh yes it is!  Had you not allowed Oli Kahn to drink at Fes, the two Olis wouldn't have arrive here drunk!" Correct?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am innocent!
> Of everything!


You're the first one to be punished!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, windy, blustery, some-what partly sunny, Autumnal day here in eastern Maryland. The deciduous hardwood trees that just a few weeks ago were laden with leaves of red and gold and bright yellow and brilliant orange, are now billowing down the deserted streets. Faded, dark, brown and leathery, crumbling as they roll. Father frost has visited many times, Summer is a memory. Gone are the ticks, gnats and flies and mosquitoes, but sadly so are the robins and wrens and hummingbirds and the graceful ospreys. The familiar V shaped flocks of Canadian geese are few and far between, they have found warmer waters and lusher fields in Virginia, the Carolinas and further south. Winters sharp edge is close. Turtles are tucked away, the ' possums and ' coons and early morning foxes are active. Sunsets come too early, mornings are dark.


----------



## Gillian M

​Adam, ( @Tidgy's Dad ), please look at Oli Kahn's photo screaming his head off when he was drunk. He probably thought he was playing a football match at the airport.


----------



## JoesMum

Josh is talking of pulling the app again. Whether it's just the android app, or both it and the ios app, I am not sure. However, the site traffic on TFO fell to nothing when we were without the apps. A huge portion of the world's population only uses mobile devices now and the website version isn't great on a small screen. (And search works in the apps!) It's a backwards step for this community if we lose one or both.

If you want the apps to stay, even if you don't use them then please pitch in here
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...-in-the-ios-app-or-on-browser-version.162209/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Give Tidgy some to see her reaction.


No! 
That would be silly.
Tidgy drinks only baked bean juice


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams to you all at CDR.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> That would be silly.
> Tidgy drinks only baked bean juice


Why would that be silly, whilst allowing the two Olis wouldn't be?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes it is!  Had you not allowed Oli Kahn to drink at Fes, the two Olis wouldn't have arrive here drunk!" Correct?


They told me they were always drinking at home! 
Drunk all the time, they said.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They told me they were always drinking at home!
> Drunk all the time, they said.


That is not at all true, believe me Adam. They made it all up so as to get the "OK" from you to drink. And sorry to say you seem to have believed them both.


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, windy, blustery, some-what partly sunny, Autumnal day here in eastern Maryland. The deciduous hardwood trees that just a few weeks ago were laden with leaves of red and gold and bright yellow and brilliant orange, are now billowing down the deserted streets. Faded, dark, brown and leathery, crumbling as they roll. Father frost has visited many times, Summer is a memory. Gone are the ticks, gnats and flies and mosquitoes, but sadly so are the robins and wrens and hummingbirds and the graceful ospreys. The familiar V shaped flocks of Canadian geese are few and far between, they have found warmer waters and lusher fields in Virginia, the Carolinas and further south. Winters sharp edge is close. Turtles are tucked away, the ' possums and ' coons and early morning foxes are active. Sunsets come too early, mornings are dark.


How terribly charming and poetic.
Brought tears to my eyes.
Oh, for the lost summers of my youth.
Grab an armadillo and the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate substitute will fetch you something to take the painful memories away for a bit.
Welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Josh is talking of pulling the app again. Whether it's just the android app, or both it and the ios app, I am not sure. However, the site traffic on TFO fell to nothing when we were without the apps. A huge portion of the world's population only uses mobile devices now and the website version isn't great on a small screen. (And search works in the apps!) It's a backwards step for this community if we lose one or both.
> 
> If you want the apps to stay, even if you don't use them then please pitch in here
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...-in-the-ios-app-or-on-browser-version.162209/


Done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That is not at all true, believe me Adam. They made it all up so as to get the "OK" from you to drink. And sorry to say you seem to have believed them both.


I am very trusting. 
But wifey kept giving them booze. 
Nothing to do with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams everyone at CDR.


Nos da, Gillian. 
Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Josh is talking of pulling the app again. Whether it's just the android app, or both it and the ios app, I am not sure. However, the site traffic on TFO fell to nothing when we were without the apps. A huge portion of the world's population only uses mobile devices now and the website version isn't great on a small screen. (And search works in the apps!) It's a backwards step for this community if we lose one or both.
> 
> If you want the apps to stay, even if you don't use them then please pitch in here
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...-in-the-ios-app-or-on-browser-version.162209/


Done!
I would be so sad if the app went, I would lose all my lovely friends here


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Done!
> I would be so sad if the app went, I would lose all my lovely friends here



I put in my two cents too.
I hope they don’t pull the app either.
It’s how I communicate with all my lovely friends


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I put in my two cents too.
> I hope they don’t pull the app either.
> It’s how I communicate with all my lovely friends


Linda is right (for once) it would be a disaster.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Linda is right (for once) it would be a disaster.


It would be so sad. I think it would be the end of tfo for me [emoji22]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It would be so sad. I think it would be the end of tfo for me [emoji22]


And for may others. 
Let's keep on at Josh, there's got to be a way of getting it to work.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am innocent!
> Of everything!



[emoji6] AHEM!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> [emoji6] AHEM!!!



[emoji23]

Good morning all.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Josh is talking of pulling the app again. Whether it's just the android app, or both it and the ios app, I am not sure. However, the site traffic on TFO fell to nothing when we were without the apps. A huge portion of the world's population only uses mobile devices now and the website version isn't great on a small screen. (And search works in the apps!) It's a backwards step for this community if we lose one or both.
> 
> If you want the apps to stay, even if you don't use them then please pitch in here
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...-in-the-ios-app-or-on-browser-version.162209/



Done.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> Good morning all.



You’re certainly up late...or early...or [emoji848]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> You’re certainly up late...or early...or [emoji848]



I am up early 

It’s dark and it’s chucking it down with rain, but a special offer of £10 for a Eurotunnel trip to France couldn’t be turned down. 

So we’re on the motorway on our way to the terminal


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I am up early
> 
> It’s dark and it’s chucking it down with rain, but a special offer of £10 for a Eurotunnel trip to France couldn’t be turned down.
> 
> So we’re on the motorway on our way to the terminal



On the shuttle train now


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, windy, blustery, some-what partly sunny, Autumnal day here in eastern Maryland. The deciduous hardwood trees that just a few weeks ago were laden with leaves of red and gold and bright yellow and brilliant orange, are now billowing down the deserted streets. Faded, dark, brown and leathery, crumbling as they roll. Father frost has visited many times, Summer is a memory. Gone are the ticks, gnats and flies and mosquitoes, but sadly so are the robins and wrens and hummingbirds and the graceful ospreys. The familiar V shaped flocks of Canadian geese are few and far between, they have found warmer waters and lusher fields in Virginia, the Carolinas and further south. Winters sharp edge is close. Turtles are tucked away, the ' possums and ' coons and early morning foxes are active. Sunsets come too early, mornings are dark.


A beautiful and prosaic summery of what happen these days. I can feel the cold and the winter comming by reading your words. Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates
Even though it’s early here the temperature is 51F and is expected to be 80F
So much for fall


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Josh is talking of pulling the app again. Whether it's just the android app, or both it and the ios app, I am not sure. However, the site traffic on TFO fell to nothing when we were without the apps. A huge portion of the world's population only uses mobile devices now and the website version isn't great on a small screen. (And search works in the apps!) It's a backwards step for this community if we lose one or both.
> 
> If you want the apps to stay, even if you don't use them then please pitch in here
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/p...-in-the-ios-app-or-on-browser-version.162209/



Again?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> [emoji6] AHEM!!!


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> Good morning all.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Blimey, that was the middle of the night! 
Insomnia?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am up early
> 
> It’s dark and it’s chucking it down with rain, but a special offer of £10 for a Eurotunnel trip to France couldn’t be turned down.
> 
> So we’re on the motorway on our way to the terminal


Ah; I see. 
Crikey, that's a pretty good offer! 
Don't forget the cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On the shuttle train now
> View attachment 223302


I must have a go on this one day. 
I've never been through the Chunnel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A beautiful and prosaic summery of what happen these days. I can feel the cold and the winter comming by reading your words. Thank you.


Good morning, ccl Bee! 
It was rather lovely, wasn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> Even though it’s early here the temperature is 51F and is expected to be 80F
> So much for fall


Good morning, Noel! 
It's 76F here at the moment. 
And i still feel a bit cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Again?


It seems possible. 
Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninooning, Roommates. 
Today is TORTOISE ! ! ! 
Very, very exciting as this year, we have *EIGHT ! ! ! *
Who will be sending to whom? 

Zak should be here in 5 or 6 hours, so we must be patient.


----------



## JoesMum

A wet and cold day in Calais, but the food and cheese are good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A wet and cold day in Calais, but the food and cheese are good
> 
> View attachment 223311


POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I am up early
> 
> It’s dark and it’s chucking it down with rain, but a special offer of £10 for a Eurotunnel trip to France couldn’t be turned down.
> 
> So we’re on the motorway on our way to the terminal



My, goodness!!!!!!
You really are the adventurous one!![emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My, goodness!!!!!!
> You really are the adventurous one!![emoji2]


Good morning, Mooz! 
TORTOISE today ! ! !


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninooning, Roommates.
> Today is TORTOISE ! ! !
> Very, very exciting as this year, we have *EIGHT ! ! ! *
> Who will be sending to whom?
> 
> Zak should be here in 5 or 6 hours, so we must be patient.



I’m on the edge of my armadillo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m on the edge of my armadillo!


I fell of mine, and she's run off into the dark somewhere.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I fell of mine, and she's run off into the dark somewhere.



Try to beckon her with some cheese. Maybe Linda could throw some to you across the room.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> My, goodness!!!!!!
> You really are the adventurous one!![emoji2]



We live pretty much half way between central London and Folkestone on the Kent Coast. France is only a train or ferry from there. It is very easy for us to get to mainland Europe as it’s closer than most of the UK


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninooning, Roommates.
> Today is TORTOISE ! ! !
> Very, very exciting as this year, we have *EIGHT ! ! ! *
> Who will be sending to whom?
> 
> Zak should be here in 5 or 6 hours, so we must be patient.


Oh my, that's a long time to wait! Can we all stand the suspense?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Try to beckon her with some cheese. Maybe Linda could throw some to you across the room.


OW! 
i just got hit on the head with a piece of cheese !
OW !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW!
> i just got hit on the head with a piece of cheese !
> OW !



Some of the cheese we bought is more likely to go splat than inflict pain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my, that's a long time to wait! Can we all stand the suspense?


I know. 
Still, preparations begin now. 
I've got my Fossil Forum package ready to go, so it's time to start preparing for the TORTOISE ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Some of the cheese we bought is more likely to go splat than inflict pain


SPLAT ! ! ! 
Ugh! 
I just got hit on the head by a piece of cheese !
or is it a jellyfish?
(Lick)
Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think it's Camembert ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT ! ! !
> Ugh!
> I just got hit on the head by a piece of cheese !
> or is it a jellyfish?
> (Lick)
> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think it's Camembert ?



Chaumes. Can’t you smell it from Morocco? I expect those in the USA can smell it too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Chaumes. Can’t you smell it from Morocco? I expect those in the USA can smell it too


Oh, I can smell it now ! ! ! !
Lovely on toast ! !
Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First, I need a piece of paper. 


Ah, here's one, though it's a bit blurred.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, I need a pen.


That'll do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thirdly, fold the piece of paper so it has 8 sections. 


Much easier than 6 !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next, write the names of the Extraordinary Eight on the sections.


In the order that their TORTOISE participation was confirmed, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, where are my scissors?


Hello, scissors! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Then cut the paper into the eight necessary pieces.


In no particular order.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fold up said pieces of paper so that no one in the whole Universe can tell which one is which. 


Very pretty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where is my lovely Fez?


Ah!
My favourite fantastic fez from Fes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Together.


I am getting quite excited now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

By the way.
I like most everything.
.......And DISLIKE CATS.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Will this be a live drawing of the names?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Then the pieces go in the fez. 


Now we await the arrival of Mr Zak.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> By the way.
> I like most everything.
> .......And DISLIKE CATS.


Not all cats, actually. Just the ones that crap in my lawn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> By the way.
> I like most everything.
> .......And DISLIKE CATS.


Great to see you here, Ed! 
So, Ed's TORTOISE, he wants almost everything. (not much to ask ) 
But don't send him a cat. 
But iguanas would be good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then the pieces go in the fez.
> View attachment 223321
> 
> Now we await the arrival of Mr Zak.


Is Zak in the card exchange?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great to see you here, Ed!
> So, Ed's TORTOISE, he wants almost everything. (not much to ask )
> But don't send him a cat.
> But iguanas would be good.


I'm not picky. Except in the areas where I am picky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not all cats, actually. Just the ones that crap in my lawn.


Okay. 
Well behaved cats are fine.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> Well behaved cats are fine.


Is there such a thing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I love you guys.
I need to get back to work.
I'll check back again after 3 PM eastern time.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Then the pieces go in the fez.
> View attachment 223321
> 
> Now we await the arrival of Mr Zak.


The excitement is getting a bit too much
So much preparation!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will this be a live drawing of the names?


Well, not quite live, but photos will be taken and shown as soon as possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is Zak in the card exchange?


Not directly. 
Zak's neighbours tend to eat his post, so, as per last year, if anyone does want to send Zak a card, please do so via my address. 
And I will eat it. 
He was very touched by last years cards.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, ccl Bee!
> It was rather lovely, wasn't it?


Yes indeed it was. I enjoyed it.
Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not picky. Except in the areas where I am picky.


Terribly helpful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is there such a thing?


Not here, there isn't!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I fell of mine, and she's run off into the dark somewhere.


I am here and waiting patiently for* TORTOISE !!!!*
Yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love you guys.
> I need to get back to work.
> I'll check back again after 3 PM eastern time.


Lovely to see you. 
Love you, too. 
You'll get a PM and an e-mail as well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW!
> i just got hit on the head with a piece of cheese !
> OW !


Open your mouth and catch the cheese !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> The excitement is getting a bit too much
> So much preparation!!


I'm absolutely wetting myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes indeed it was. I enjoyed it.
> Good afternoon Adam.


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
TORTOISE draw very soon!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> By the way.
> I like most everything.
> .......And DISLIKE CATS.


I will send you one....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Open your mouth and catch the cheese !!!!!!!!!!!


It's too Dark.
i was facing the wrong way.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm absolutely wetting myself!


You can get medication for that
It's surprisingly common in men if a certain age!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee!
> TORTOISE draw very soon!


Soooooooooo curious am I !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening all my lovely roommates here !


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We live pretty much half way between central London and Folkestone on the Kent Coast. France is only a train or ferry from there. It is very easy for us to get to mainland Europe as it’s closer than most of the UK


That sounds IDYLLIC!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Try to beckon her with some cheese. Maybe Linda could throw some to you across the room.


Sill


Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW!
> i just got hit on the head with a piece of cheese !
> OW !


Maybe she should have thrown Brie...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, not quite live, but photos will be taken and shown as soon as possible.


Be sure to include a photo of Zach's legs!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not directly.
> Zak's neighbours tend to eat his post, so, as per last year, if anyone does want to send Zak a card, please do so via my address.
> And I will eat it.
> He was very touched by last years cards.


How is Zach's name spelled?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You can get medication for that
> It's surprisingly common in men if a certain age!


Ha de ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening all my lovely roommates here !


Good evening; Bee! 
Are you ready?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sill
> 
> Maybe she should have thrown Brie...


SPLAT ! ! ! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Somebody did!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Be sure to include a photo of Zach's legs!


errr. 
We'll i'll ask him!


----------



## Moozillion

( SIGH ) ...drums fingers on the table...rolls eyes...tries to ignore hunger pangs as lunchtime nears...


----------



## johnandjade

Salutations all!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I am off to grab a bite of lunch.
Will check in on my app, as long as we still have it!


----------



## JSWallace

Evening all, are we all coping ok with the building anticipation? [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Evening all, are we all coping ok with the building anticipation? [emoji4]



Barely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How is Zach's name spelled?


Just put Zak. 
I get very confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ( SIGH ) ...drums fingers on the table...rolls eyes...tries to ignore hunger pangs as lunchtime nears...


This is Morocco. 
It is likely to be an hour. 
And several more before I post to everybody.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Salutations all!


Good evening, John! 
TORTOISE is coming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not long now. 
Come along; Zak; my friend !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, and tomorrow I shall post my Fossil Forum Secret Santa and collect *TWO *parcels that have arrived. 
One is my Amazon Doctor Who birthday present, the other a gift of trilobites which i used to have but lost over the years. 
Most splendid! ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening; Bee!
> Are you ready?


 I am as ready as I can be !


----------



## Moozillion

GAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!! 

HURRY UP, ZAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, i"ve been avoiding work- got one new case to review.
I guess I'll go work on that and see if it helps pass the time until TORTOISE drawing...

Will be back in about an hour.


----------



## Kristoff

Are we there yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zakariae maatei Allah
Is here ! ! ! ! !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Where is Zak ? I hope he don`t lost his way or had been eaten by a camel who liked his legs too much .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zakariae maatei Allah
> Is here ! ! ! ! !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JoesMum

Settled in for the evening here  (Chaumes saved for tomorrow)


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 223327
> 
> Settled in for the evening here  (Chaumes saved for tomorrow)


Hmmm, am I invited ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, am I invited ?



Of course. Help yourself


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Zakariae maatei Allah
> Is here ! ! ! ! !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy! Shukur!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 223327
> 
> Settled in for the evening here  (Chaumes saved for tomorrow)



Ready to watch the fez draw?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Of course. Help yourself


Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
We are waiting ...... You should not cuddle with Zak all the time while we are waiting for the beginning of *TORTOISE !*


----------



## Bee62

Hmmmm, now I am "off" for supper. 
Yummy chicken soup with noodles and carrots, self cooked naturally !
Back ..... later .....


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 223327
> 
> Settled in for the evening here  (Chaumes saved for tomorrow)


Is that grey log a fossil cheese???


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Is that grey log a fossil cheese???


That is an absolutely delicious goat's milk cheese. It's formed around a stalk of straw and coated in ash. 

The other two are Brie and Roquefort (Societé before any nerd asks which cave  )


----------



## Moozillion

( SIGH ) ...waiting...waiting...waiting...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That is an absolutely delicious goat's milk cheese. It's formed around a stalk of straw and coated in ash.
> 
> The other two are Brie and Roquefort (Societé before any nerd asks which cave  )


 "...COATED WITH ASH." ??!?!?!?!? Doesn't it taste gritty and burnt?????


----------



## Moozillion

I'm not good at waiting....I'll go find something to do and check back in an hour...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That is an absolutely delicious goat's milk cheese. It's formed around a stalk of straw and coated in ash.
> 
> The other two are Brie and Roquefort (Societé before any nerd asks which cave  )





Moozillion said:


> "...COATED WITH ASH." ??!?!?!?!? Doesn't it taste gritty and burnt?????



You’re not eating the ash, right? Right??


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I'm not good at waiting....I'll go find something to do and check back in an hour...



I’ll be asleep in an hour!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That is an absolutely delicious goat's milk cheese. It's formed around a stalk of straw and coated in ash.
> 
> The other two are Brie and Roquefort (Societé before any nerd asks which cave  )


The only goat's milk cheese I've ever had tasted VERY strong and ... I guess, GOATY.  Didn't like it AT. ALL.
I've had sheep's cheese at middle eastern restaurants: Halloumi, which is salty but drenched in olive oil and garlic! Mighty good!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

...tick tock...tick tock...tick tock...


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> ...tick tock...tick tock...tick tock...



No pressure, @Tidgy’s Dad. No pressure. Tick tock....


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> The only goat's milk cheese I've ever had tasted VERY strong and ... I guess, GOATY.  Didn't like it AT. ALL.
> I've had sheep's cheese at middle eastern restaurants: Halloumi, which is salty but drenched in olive oil and garlic! Mighty good!!!!



I love goat, meat and milk. Still prefer cow milk-based cheeses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Where is Zak ? I hope he don`t lost his way or had been eaten by a camel who liked his legs too much .....


He's here! 
Just been doing the photos of the draw!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You’re not eating the ash, right? Right??


Yes! It's all edible apart from the straw


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 223327
> 
> Settled in for the evening here  (Chaumes saved for tomorrow)


I fainted then 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> The only goat's milk cheese I've ever had tasted VERY strong and ... I guess, GOATY.  Didn't like it AT. ALL.
> I've had sheep's cheese at middle eastern restaurants: Halloumi, which is salty but drenched in olive oil and garlic! Mighty good!!!!


There is a lot of variation, just like with cow cheeses. Some are terrible. This one isn't


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Yes! It's all edible apart from the straw


Seriously????? It's difficult to think of ash as being tasty...


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Seriously????? It's difficult to think of ash as being tasty...


Seriously. The ash is a very thin layer and adds to the flavour of the cheese.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, am I invited ?


That looks like a very civilised evening! What's the blue cheese?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> That looks like a very civilised evening! What's the blue cheese?


Roquefort


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Roquefort


Oh one of my favourites. Enjoy!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Roquefort


This one is made from sheep's milk and matured in caves in the Massif Centrale in France. Each cave has it's own unique bacteria so they taste slightly different depending on which cave was used. Societé, this one, is one of the biggest. They have 3 caves... the big one that produces this cheese and two others. One of their cheeses is only available in France and the third only if you go to their cave in Roquefort.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Seriously. The ash is a very thin layer and adds to the flavour of the cheese.


Hmmmmm!!!! Very interesting!!!


----------



## Kristoff

I’m off to bed


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed


 Sleep well Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> We are waiting ...... You should not cuddle with Zak all the time while we are waiting for the beginning of *TORTOISE !*





Sorry! 
We'll stop cuddling now!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Yes! It's all edible apart from the straw


Even straw is endible. In Germany we have a white bread ( toast ) that contains a little bit straw.... ( Shaking my head )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is that grey log a fossil cheese???


Upper Carboniferous (Pennsylvanian) Coal measures, i reckon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That is an absolutely delicious goat's milk cheese. It's formed around a stalk of straw and coated in ash.
> 
> The other two are Brie and Roquefort (Societé before any nerd asks which cave  )


The ash really adds to it. 
And Brie and Roquefort are classics. 
(I might have been the nerd! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ( SIGH ) ...waiting...waiting...waiting...


Okay, okay, it takes time! 
Here is the next shot :
Zakariea prepares himself for the big moment


----------



## Bee62

I am back, fed and tired. When TORTOISE not beginns quickly I will fall asleep.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, okay, it takes time!
> Here is the next shot :
> Zakariea prepares himself for the big moment


Ooooopppps ! ! !
Forgot the piccie !
Here goes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> "...COATED WITH ASH." ??!?!?!?!? Doesn't it taste gritty and burnt?????


A bit .
But in a most delicious way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm not good at waiting....I'll go find something to do and check back in an hour...


I'm doing my best! 
Here's the next picture.


Zak is getting excited, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You’re not eating the ash, right? Right??


Yup. 
Honestly, it adds to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be asleep in an hour!


Sorry, I may have missed you. 
Here is the first draw :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...tick tock...tick tock...tick tock...


Okay, okay! 
While you're waiting, here is a picture of Zak's ankle. 
One for the ladies! 


Unfortunately his jeans were far too tight to reveal any more and I was not about to ask him to remove his trousers !


----------



## Bee62

Taadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! The first one !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, okay!
> While you're waiting, here is a picture of Zak's ankle.
> One for the ladies!
> View attachment 223353
> 
> Unfortunately his jeans were far too tight to reveal any more and I was not about to ask him to remove his trousers !


Oh, what a pity ( not to remove them .... )


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
Do you have the wonderful leg picture deletet ???


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, okay!
> While you're waiting, here is a picture of Zak's ankle.
> One for the ladies!
> View attachment 223353
> 
> Unfortunately his jeans were far too tight to reveal any more and I was not about to ask him to remove his trousers !


What about the other ankle?


----------



## JSWallace

Oh my goodness what takes so long???
I am thinking too much messing around with Zaks ankles going on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> No pressure, @Tidgy’s Dad. No pressure. Tick tock....


Golly, i'm doing my best. 
The first name out is :


It's Moozillion ! ! ! ! 
Bea, i can't remember , were you first out last year as well?


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh my goodness what takes so long???
> I am thinking too much messing around with Zaks ankles going on!


I believe Adam, wifey and Zak drink wine and tell stories while we are waiting and bursting into pieces.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed


Very sorry, sleep well, but it will be several hours before all is revealed. 
I have a lot of PM's to do.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> I believe Adam, wifey and Zak drink wine and tell stories while we are waiting and bursting into pieces.


Yes Sabine I think you are probably right!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am back, fed and tired. When TORTOISE not beginns quickly I will fall asleep.....


Goodness! 
You lovelies are so impatient! 
Next, little Alfie draws a paper.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, okay!
> While you're waiting, here is a picture of Zak's ankle.
> One for the ladies!
> View attachment 223353
> 
> Unfortunately his jeans were far too tight to reveal any more and I was not about to ask him to remove his trousers !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Do you have the wonderful leg picture deletet ???


Here is the earlier " Esio Trot" picture of Zak's legs, just to keep some of our female contingent happy:


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, i'm doing my best.
> The first name out is :
> View attachment 223366
> 
> It's Moozillion ! ! ! !
> Bea, i can't remember , were you first out last year as well?


No clue!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> What about the other ankle?


Goodness! 
You insatiable ladies! 
Zak has us left, so i will ask him next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh my goodness what takes so long???
> I am thinking too much messing around with Zaks ankles going on!


Here's the next pic of Alfie making his draw :


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> You insatiable ladies!
> Zak has us left, so i will ask him next time.


But he didn't leave until he pulled all the names for  TORTOISE, right????!?!!??


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here's the next pic of Alfie making his draw :
> View attachment 223372


Good job, Alfie!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> You insatiable ladies!
> Zak has us left, so i will ask him next time.


I hope he didn't leave because we embarrassed him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I believe Adam, wifey and Zak drink wine and tell stories while we are waiting and bursting into pieces.



Zakariae drinks coffee, he honestly doesn't drink wine here. 
Good, nice, fun Muslim man who doesn't need booze to be silly. 
But, yes, wifey and I have had some.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I believe Adam, wifey and Zak drink wine and tell stories while we are waiting and bursting into pieces.


Oh, and obviously, i can"t show anyone the name of the person that Alfie picked because it would spoil the surprise! 
So watch out for your PM's people! 
It may not be a Secret Santa, but TORTOISE does the best it can!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes Sabine I think you are probably right!


No, honestly, Zak is a good chap! 
No alcohol for him !
Tidgy, Alfie, wifey and I are another matter entirely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But he didn't leave until he pulled all the names for  TORTOISE, right????!?!!??


No, he stayed to witness the whole thing. 
PM coming up.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, honestly, Zak is a good chap!
> No alcohol for him !
> Tidgy, Alfie, wifey and I are another matter entirely!


I hope you haven't been giving Tidgy and Alfie alcohol? That would be a very naughty thing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I hope he didn't leave because we embarrassed him?


Goodness, no! 
Zak loves it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I hope you haven't been giving Tidgy and Alfie alcohol? That would be a very naughty thing...


Well, they plead so much! 
i just want them to be happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I hope you haven't been giving Tidgy and Alfie alcohol? That would be a very naughty thing...


Jane, you were *TWO*
So PM will be sent soon......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was _*ONE*_ 
So PM sent also.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was _*ONE*_
> So PM sent also.


?????


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

I am tired. Good night CDR and your lovely roommates.
Not to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ?????
> View attachment 223379


Oh! 
Happy Birthday, Sabine: 
To one of the nicest people in the whole wide world from another! ! ! !
I hope you have a completely marvelous day and that your cats are as happy as you are. 
Lots of love
From Adam
And wifey and Tidgy send love too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh!
> Happy Birthday, Sabine:
> To one of the nicest people in the whole wide world from another! ! ! !
> I hope you have a completely marvelous day and that your cats are as happy as you are.
> Lots of love
> From Adam
> And wifey and Tidgy send love too


But please save me some cake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Number _*ONE*_ now has his TORTOISE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Number _*TWO*_ now has her TORTOISE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Number _*THREE *_ now has her TORTOISE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meanwhile, wifey drew the next player ;


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And *FOUR *has her TORTOISE.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The draw for _*FOUR*_ by the way, was carried out by a particularly nice teapot : 


Choosing...................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And makes a choice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the next was ;



Thank you, Jock ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the next draw :
You all remember the dog from the Pet shop and with my friend Kawtah outside the Church?


Did that one work ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And for number *SIX ! ! !*
Info in PM now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The penultimate draw was by :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the international Superstar did the last one. 
Lordy, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry, Roommates, my computer's playing silly things, so I(ll have to continue tomorrow.
Apologies for those without a TORTOISE yet, but soon be sorted, i hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My Rinky-dink Pink Panther.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> The penultimate draw was by :
> View attachment 223389


been with me to over 50 countries. 
Drinks beer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the international Superstar did the last one.
> Lordy, she's gorgeous.


Here she is ;


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sorry, missed a couple. 
*FIVE ! ! !
You should have your PM now.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*SEVEN ! ! !*
_*Your PM *_has been sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*EIGHT ! ! !*
_*That *_completes the draw ! ! ! !
Everyone should be set up now, if not please shout! 
But it's half past four here now, and i have to be up early, so bless you all and good night ! ! !
Sleep well TORTOISEs ! ! !
Sleep well, other lovely Roommates. 
Speak soon. 
I'm exhausted.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, okay!
> While you're waiting, here is a picture of Zak's ankle.
> One for the ladies!
> View attachment 223353
> 
> Unfortunately his jeans were far too tight to reveal any more and I was not about to ask him to remove his trousers !



Good for me I went to bed early. Was dreaming of the draw anyway and had I stayed up, I probably would have dreamt of Zak’s ankles


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, sweet Bee! @Bee62 Sending good thoughts and Best wishes, you wonderful person! xxx 
Hope your cats, torts and chickens throw a great surprise party for you. Or maybe better not


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Happy birthday Sabine! I hope you have a great day  [emoji322][emoji512]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good for me I went to bed early. Was dreaming of the draw anyway and had I stayed up, I probably would have dreamt of Zak’s ankles



Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Lena !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Happy birthday Sabine! I hope you have a great day  [emoji322][emoji512]


Good morning, Linda! 
Happy Sabine's birthday to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Once again, happy birthday, Sabine. 
I really hope you have a super marvelous, fantastic day.  and Tidgy says so, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have to go to the Post Office to post a parcel (not the TORTOISE, I'm not that well organized) and to collect two that are waiting there for me. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love you all, speak later.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have to go to the Post Office to post a parcel (not the TORTOISE, I'm not that well organized) and to collect two that are waiting there for me.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love you all, speak later.



Good morning, Adam, Linda, and anyone else awake!
Speaking of post offices, I managed to find one, woohoo! Actually it’s just a counter inside a supermarket; it’s unmarked — no clues whatsoever, and if you don’t know it’s there, that means you don’t need to know bad enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam, Linda, and anyone else awake!
> Speaking of post offices, I managed to find one, woohoo! Actually it’s just a counter inside a supermarket; it’s unmarked — no clues whatsoever, and if you don’t know it’s there, that means you don’t need to know bad enough.


Probably don't advertise so they don't have to do any work.
"Oh, no! Someone's found us ! ! ! Where did we put the stamps?"


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably don't advertise so they don't have to do any work.
> "Oh, no! Someone's found us ! ! ! Where did we put the stamps?"



Surprisingly, they didn’t ask who told me they were there (they might have an idea anyway). Probably now hoping the high postage fees would keep me from coming back. Fat chance!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Surprisingly, they didn’t ask who told me they were there (they might have an idea anyway). Probably now hoping the high postage fees would keep me from coming back. Fat chance!


Maybe they invented the prices just to keep you away : 
"Yes, that's right, a first class stamp is, errrr, let me check, oh, yes 500 Euros?"


----------



## JoesMum

Not having a great day. Have had strong words with the owner of my moderator forum over his actions and with my governor school over their inaction. 

I think I had better stay off here until I have chilled a bit or some luckless newbie is going to get it in the neck.

See you later. I’m off to buy some chocolate!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam, Linda, and anyone else awake!
> Speaking of post offices, I managed to find one, woohoo! Actually it’s just a counter inside a supermarket; it’s unmarked — no clues whatsoever, and if you don’t know it’s there, that means you don’t need to know bad enough.



How very odd...[emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not having a great day. Have had strong words with the owner of my moderator forum over his actions and with my governor school over their inaction.
> 
> I think I had better stay off here until I have chilled a bit or some luckless newbie is going to get it in the neck.
> 
> See you later. I’m off to buy some chocolate!



Cheese and chocolate and a cozy corner in the CDR. Hugs.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Not having a great day. Have had strong words with the owner of my moderator forum over his actions and with my governor school over their inaction.
> 
> I think I had better stay off here until I have chilled a bit or some luckless newbie is going to get it in the neck.
> 
> See you later. I’m off to buy some chocolate!



SO sorry you’re having a bad day.[emoji20]
I hope it improves quickly!
Chocolate is always a good start!!![emoji2]
...especially if it’s warm and in a mug!


----------



## Moozillion

THANK YOU, ADAM!!!!!
Thank you for creating and engineering TORTOISE!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm, now I am "off" for supper.
> Yummy chicken soup with noodles and carrots, self cooked naturally !
> Back ..... later .....
> View attachment 223329


I like soup......
With a meal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going up to Georgia until Saturday.
If I can't use my phone app, it'll be a while until I post again.
(Next Monday.)
However, I got my TORTOISE assignment.


----------



## johnandjade

Happy Birthday ccl bee !!! 

I got my tortoise pm


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh!
> Happy Birthday, Sabine:
> To one of the nicest people in the whole wide world from another! ! ! !
> I hope you have a completely marvelous day and that your cats are as happy as you are.
> Lots of love
> From Adam
> And wifey and Tidgy send love too


Thank you my nice Adam !  Say thank you to wifey and Tidgy too, please.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But please save me some cake!


No cake ! ( not yet, mayby later ) but I want to play some games with you, inspired by your birthday games. Want too ?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going up to Georgia until Saturday.
> If I can't use my phone app, it'll be a while until I post again.
> (Next Monday.)
> However, I got my TORTOISE assignment.


Have a safe travel Ed.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Happy Birthday ccl bee !!!
> 
> I got my tortoise pm


Herzlichen Dank John für deine Geburtstagsglückwünsche !
( Thank you from the heart for your birthday greetings )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, sweet Bee! @Bee62 Sending good thoughts and Best wishes, you wonderful person! xxx
> Hope your cats, torts and chickens throw a great surprise party for you. Or maybe better not


Thank you my lovely Lena for you birthday wishes ! When my animals would throw a party for me we would eat cat and dog food, dry and wet, a lot of lettuce, kale and dandelions and chrunchy, yummy seeds and grains.... Sounds very yummy ....
Although a carrot cake is very tasty !


----------



## JSWallace

Happy Birthday Sabine, I hope you have a wonderful day and you are doing something special to celebrate. You are a year older than me for about five weeks!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Happy birthday Sabine! I hope you have a great day  [emoji322][emoji512]


Thank you very much Linda ! Yes, I am going to have .... with cake at afternoon and yummy handmade pizza in the evening.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam, Linda, and anyone else awake!
> Speaking of post offices, I managed to find one, woohoo! Actually it’s just a counter inside a supermarket; it’s unmarked — no clues whatsoever, and if you don’t know it’s there, that means you don’t need to know bad enough.


In Germany mostly the post offices are in supermarkets too. As I was a child the post had post offices in every ( little ) town but they had been closed one after another.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Not having a great day. Have had strong words with the owner of my moderator forum over his actions and with my governor school over their inaction.
> 
> I think I had better stay off here until I have chilled a bit or some luckless newbie is going to get it in the neck.
> 
> See you later. I’m off to buy some chocolate!


Poor Linda. Eating chocolate will easy your mind and help to calm down. I don`t think that you would let a newbie feel that you are angry.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Once again, happy birthday, Sabine.
> I really hope you have a super marvelous, fantastic day.  and Tidgy says so, too.


*THANK YOU BOTH *!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Happy Birthday Sabine, I hope you have a wonderful day and you are doing something special to celebrate. You are a year older than me for about five weeks!


Thank you very much Jane. I am not doing something special today, but I am happy how it is.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> How very odd...[emoji848]


That`s Europa !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> THANK YOU, ADAM!!!!!
> Thank you for creating and engineering TORTOISE!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Yes, thank you too for the TORTOISE, Adam. Much fun until Christmas !


----------



## Bee62

Hello my lovely roommates.  Hope you are well today in your cold dark corner.
Inspired by Adam`s birthday games I want to play some birthday games with you too. Do you want to ? I hope so.
Here is the first. It is named:
*Do you know me ?*
Some easy questions.....
and let`s play:

1. what is my favorite nick name ?
2. where was I born ?
3. was I ever married or not ?
4. what is the colour of my eys ?
5. what is the colour of my hair ?
6. how many tortoises I own ?
7. which species ?
8. how old are the torts ?
9. how many dogs I have ?
10. how many cats I have ?
11. how many cars I have ?
12. what is the name of my oldest cat ?
13. what kind of animals have I owned in the past ?
14. what do I like ( except of animals )
 Points for every correct ( or nearly correct ) answer !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates.  Hope you are well today in your cold dark corner.
> Inspired by Adam`s birthday games I want to play some birthday games with you too. Do you want to ? I hope so.
> Here is the first. It is named:
> *Do you know me ?*
> Some easy questions.....
> and let`s play:
> 
> 1. what is my favorite nick name ?
> 2. where was I born ?
> 3. was I ever married or not ?
> 4. what is the colour of my eys ?
> 5. what is the colour of my hair ?
> 6. how many tortoises I own ?
> 7. which species ?
> 8. how old are the torts ?
> 9. how many dogs I have ?
> 10. how many cats I have ?
> 11. how many cars I have ?
> 12. what is the name of my oldest cat ?
> 13. what kind of animals have I owned in the past ?
> 14. what do I like ( except of animals )
> Points for every correct ( or nearly correct ) answer !



Let’s go around. I’ll take the first question. 
1. Bee!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Let’s go around. I’ll take the first question.
> 1. Bee!


YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS !  Points for you Lena !!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS !  Points for you Lena !!!!!



I moved quickly to get the easiest question.


----------



## Bee62

At the end of the games ( there are 3 ) all points are added and a gift is waiting for the winner, the second and the third one !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I moved quickly to get the easiest question.


I see !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> At the end of the games ( there are 3 ) all points are added and a gift is waiting for the winner, the second and the third one !!!!



A gift!!! Okay then 
13. A couple of Greek tortoises 
14. Motorcycles


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A gift!!! Okay then
> 13. A couple of Greek tortoises
> 14. Motorcycles



13. is correct !
I owned a lovely couple of greek tortoises and their names was Lena & Lenus ! *POINTS FOR YOU !*
14. No, I don`t like motorcycles. 
no points !


----------



## Bee62

By the way: Question 13 can be answered severel times because I owned several animals in the past .....


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Let’s go around. I’ll take the first question.
> 1. Bee!



Geez. . . I'm glad I didn't jump in on that one. I thought it was "Crazy Cat Lady"!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Geez. . . I'm glad I didn't jump in on that one. I thought it was "Crazy Cat Lady"!!!


Hello Yvonne, cclb is my second most beloved nick name, for sure ! There are many questions left for you ....


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, Bee! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not having a great day. Have had strong words with the owner of my moderator forum over his actions and with my governor school over their inaction.
> 
> I think I had better stay off here until I have chilled a bit or some luckless newbie is going to get it in the neck.
> 
> See you later. I’m off to buy some chocolate!


Oh, dear! 
That sounds a rather unpleasant morning. 
Hope you enjoy your chocolate and will be back with us soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SO sorry you’re having a bad day.[emoji20]
> I hope it improves quickly!
> Chocolate is always a good start!!![emoji2]
> ...especially if it’s warm and in a mug!


Bleuch ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> THANK YOU, ADAM!!!!!
> Thank you for creating and engineering TORTOISE!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


It really is a pleasure! 
You guys are just wonderful and well worth the little bit of effort.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear!
> That sounds a rather unpleasant morning.
> Hope you enjoy your chocolate and will be back with us soon.


I am just sort of lurking in the CDR. Things being patched up over on the other forum,no response as yet from the school which sums the situation up, and not ready to be patient answering threads on either forum yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going up to Georgia until Saturday.
> If I can't use my phone app, it'll be a while until I post again.
> (Next Monday.)
> However, I got my TORTOISE assignment.


Most splendid !
Love to your mum, and I'll e-mail if it is necessary. 
Thanks for playing TORTOISE and being great, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Happy Birthday ccl bee !!!
> 
> I got my tortoise pm


Splendid! 
And thank you so much for being in the TORTOISE again, John, knowing how busy you are just now. 
Hope you're happy with your TORTOISE !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you my nice Adam !  Say thank you to wifey and Tidgy too, please.


I shall ! ! !
They are both with me at the moment and stretching happily! 
We're all hoping you're having a marvelous day so far.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Have a safe travel Ed.


Thanks
It's just boring and depressing.
It'd be better if I had someone to drive with.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No cake ! ( not yet, mayby later ) but I want to play some games with you, inspired by your birthday games. Want too ?


Yup, I'm up for a good game! 
or a silly game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Linda ! Yes, I am going to have .... with cake at afternoon and yummy handmade pizza in the evening.


Give me cake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In Germany mostly the post offices are in supermarkets too. As I was a child the post had post offices in every ( little ) town but they had been closed one after another.


Same in the UK. 
Every village had one. 
Nearly all gone now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, thank you too for the TORTOISE, Adam. Much fun until Christmas !


A pleasure, really. 
I love you all so much.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday, Bee! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> It's just boring and depressing.
> It'd be better if I had someone to drive with.


I would ! I like driving , but I am too far away from you ! I hope the reason you have to drive there is not a bad one ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Give me cake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Later..... first the game .... It was said : Bread and games, not Cake and games .....


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> And thank you so much for being in the TORTOISE again, John, knowing how busy you are just now.
> Hope you're happy with your TORTOISE !


Perfect!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates.  Hope you are well today in your cold dark corner.
> Inspired by Adam`s birthday games I want to play some birthday games with you too. Do you want to ? I hope so.
> Here is the first. It is named:
> *Do you know me ?*
> Some easy questions.....
> and let`s play:
> 
> 1. what is my favorite nick name ?
> 2. where was I born ?
> 3. was I ever married or not ?
> 4. what is the colour of my eys ?
> 5. what is the colour of my hair ?
> 6. how many tortoises I own ?
> 7. which species ?
> 8. how old are the torts ?
> 9. how many dogs I have ?
> 10. how many cats I have ?
> 11. how many cars I have ?
> 12. what is the name of my oldest cat ?
> 13. what kind of animals have I owned in the past ?
> 14. what do I like ( except of animals )
> Points for every correct ( or nearly correct ) answer !


11; 

2x cars ??


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> 11;
> 
> 2x cars ??


*YES !!*! You are right. I own two cars.  
Points for you John !


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> *YES !!*! You are right. I own two cars.
> Points for you John !


Play again if you want .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates.  Hope you are well today in your cold dark corner.
> Inspired by Adam`s birthday games I want to play some birthday games with you too. Do you want to ? I hope so.
> Here is the first. It is named:
> *Do you know me ?*
> Some easy questions.....
> and let`s play:
> 
> 1. what is my favorite nick name ?
> 2. where was I born ?
> 3. was I ever married or not ?
> 4. what is the colour of my eys ?
> 5. what is the colour of my hair ?
> 6. how many tortoises I own ?
> 7. which species ?
> 8. how old are the torts ?
> 9. how many dogs I have ?
> 10. how many cats I have ?
> 11. how many cars I have ?
> 12. what is the name of my oldest cat ?
> 13. what kind of animals have I owned in the past ?
> 14. what do I like ( except of animals )
> Points for every correct ( or nearly correct ) answer !


Oh, golly! ! ! !
Here' s where i prove how little attention I was actually paying to the posts. 
Sorry! 
1) Bee or ccl Bee (crazy cat lady) 
2) A cold place in Germany.
3) Yes, for about 3 years.
4) Green and very pretty (bonus point?) 
5) Crikey, i can't remember, I was too busy looking at your eyes. Sort of sandy brown?
6) 8
7) Four sulcata, two redfoot and two Greeks. 
8 ) The sullies are young. can't remember the others.
9) Three.
10) 29 or 30? 
11) 2
12 Something German beginning with 'M'
13) geese, horses, ponies, guinea pigs, rabbits................
14) photography, travel, coffee, long underwear, the Cold Dark Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am just sort of lurking in the CDR. Things being patched up over on the other forum,no response as yet from the school which sums the situation up, and not ready to be patient answering threads on either forum yet


You know you're safe in the Cold Dark Room.
You won't get any grief here, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> It's just boring and depressing.
> It'd be better if I had someone to drive with.


Hmmmmm.
"Are we there, yet?" 
"One million bottles of beer on the wall, one million bottles of beer....................."
"Are we there, yet?"
"i need to go for a pee!"
"Are we there yet ?"


----------



## JoesMum

I just remembered the photo of our aquarium. 

It’s hard to get something where lots of them show. 



You can see the golden barbs (all except one that’s decided it doesn’t want to shoal), a clown loach that seems to prefer shoaling with the golden barbs to being a bottom feeder, there’s a black phantom tetra and the corydora under the tree thing front right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just remembered the photo of our aquarium.
> 
> It’s hard to get something where lots of them show.
> View attachment 223417
> 
> 
> You can see the golden barbs (all except one that’s decided it doesn’t want to shoal), a clown loach that seems to prefer shoaling with the golden barbs to being a bottom feeder, there’s a black phantom tetra and the corydora under the tree thing front right.


I see them ! 
Very pretty! 
I love looking at fish, often I go to people's houses here and if they have a tank I spend half the time staring at the fish. 
Sometimes preferable to talking to the people.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> It's just boring and depressing.
> It'd be better if I had someone to drive with.



Me! Me! Pick me!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Gillian.
> Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

It began to pour with rain today and temperature dropped suddenly. The two Olis do not like it. They're both asking to to allow the to go back to Fes. "No way" I said clearly. What of the punishment?"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Me! Me! Pick me!!!!


I wish
I'm sure you're very interesting


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I would ! I like driving , but I am too far away from you ! I hope the reason you have to drive there is not a bad one ???


My mother is in a nursing home and I visit every couple of months.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly! ! ! !
> Here' s where i prove how little attention I was actually paying to the posts.
> Sorry!
> 1) Bee or ccl Bee (crazy cat lady)
> 2) A cold place in Germany.
> 3) Yes, for about 3 years.
> 4) Green and very pretty (bonus point?)
> 5) Crikey, i can't remember, I was too busy looking at your eyes. Sort of sandy brown?
> 6) 8
> 7) Four sulcata, two redfoot and two Greeks.
> 8 ) The sullies are young. can't remember the others.
> 9) Three.
> 10) 29 or 30?
> 11) 2
> 12 Something German beginning with 'M'
> 13) geese, horses, ponies, guinea pigs, rabbits................
> 14) photography, travel, coffee, long underwear, the Cold Dark Roommates.



O wow.... you know me well ... ähem-..... should I be worried ?
... but not so well that all answers are right, but a very good result indeed !

1. Bee is it, but the answer was already given by Lena @Kristoff. So no point.
2. Germany is right. Points. Minus points for the cold place ! That is defamation
3. Right ! Points !
4. Green is right. Points ! No extra points for flattering me, sorry ....
5. No points.  Not right.
6. right ! Points !
7. right ! Points !
8. Young is a very stretchable period, no points !
9. right ! Points !
10. right! Points ! I never told so exactly how many cats I own, but the number you told is right 
11. right, but the answer was already given by John, so no points,
12. Something with M ? That`s not enough for points. No points.
13. right ! Points for every animal species. I count 5 ! = many points ....
14. minus points for long underwear ( you know it better  ) many points for our Cold Dark Roommates. Points for photography and coffee. Travel ? Mayby I`d like to but I never did... one minus point.

Now I have to count... but I think you are the winner of this game. You earnd many points ! But the next game is following soon.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> My mother is in a nursing home and I visit every couple of months.


Tell her my best wishes and greetings and give her several hugs from me please. I wish so much that my mother is still alive, but she isn`t. 
Love your mother Ed, you only have one.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> O wow.... you know me well ... ähem-..... should I be worried ?
> ... but not so well that all answers are right, but a very good result indeed !
> 
> 1. Bee is it, but the answer was already given by Lena @Kristoff. So no point.
> 2. Germany is right. Points. Minus points for the cold place ! That is defamation
> 3. Right ! Points !
> 4. Green is right. Points ! No extra points for flattering me, sorry ....
> 5. No points.  Not right.
> 6. right ! Points !
> 7. right ! Points !
> 8. Young is a very stretchable period, no points !
> 9. right ! Points !
> 10. right! Points ! I never told so exactly how many cats I own, but the number you told is right
> 11. right, but the answer was already given by John, so no points,
> 12. Something with M ? That`s not enough for points. No points.
> 13. right ! Points for every animal species. I count 5 ! = many points ....
> 14. minus points for long underwear ( you know it better  ) many points for our Cold Dark Roommates. Points for photography and coffee. Travel ? Mayby I`d like to but I never did... one minus point.
> 
> Now I have to count... but I think you are the winner of this game. You earnd many points ! But the next game is following soon.



12. Mohrchen, which means a native of Morocco. But was he your oldest?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> It began to pour with rain today and temperature dropped suddenly. The two Olis do not like it. They're both asking to to allow the to go back to Fes. "No way" I said clearly. What of the punishment?"


Good evening, Gillian, and the two naughty Olis. 
Still warm and dry here, though a bit chilly at night. 
Hmmm for the punishment i wouldn't let them have a baked bean bath for at least two weeks ! ! ! 
That'll learn 'em!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> O wow.... you know me well ... ähem-..... should I be worried ?
> ... but not so well that all answers are right, but a very good result indeed !
> 
> 1. Bee is it, but the answer was already given by Lena @Kristoff. So no point.
> 2. Germany is right. Points. Minus points for the cold place ! That is defamation
> 3. Right ! Points !
> 4. Green is right. Points ! No extra points for flattering me, sorry ....
> 5. No points.  Not right.
> 6. right ! Points !
> 7. right ! Points !
> 8. Young is a very stretchable period, no points !
> 9. right ! Points !
> 10. right! Points ! I never told so exactly how many cats I own, but the number you told is right
> 11. right, but the answer was already given by John, so no points,
> 12. Something with M ? That`s not enough for points. No points.
> 13. right ! Points for every animal species. I count 5 ! = many points ....
> 14. minus points for long underwear ( you know it better  ) many points for our Cold Dark Roommates. Points for photography and coffee. Travel ? Mayby I`d like to but I never did... one minus point.
> 
> Now I have to count... but I think you are the winner of this game. You earnd many points ! But the next game is following soon.


I counted! 
I scored 437 and a half points.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I just remembered the photo of our aquarium.
> 
> It’s hard to get something where lots of them show.
> View attachment 223417
> 
> 
> You can see the golden barbs (all except one that’s decided it doesn’t want to shoal), a clown loach that seems to prefer shoaling with the golden barbs to being a bottom feeder, there’s a black phantom tetra and the corydora under the tree thing front right.



How lovely!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian, and the two naughty Olis.
> Still warm and dry here, though a bit chilly at night.
> Hmmm for the punishment i wouldn't let them have a baked bean bath for at least two weeks ! ! !
> That'll learn 'em!


Good evening Adam. 

No. I have decided to punish them both in a more sever way: no more trips abroad, be it to Fes, Germany or elsewhere for another year.  Hopefully they'll learn a lesson. Do you believe they will?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> No. I have decided to punish them both in a more sever way: no more trips abroad, be it to Fes, Germany or elsewhere for another year.  Hopefully they'll learn a lesson. Do you believe they will?


Nope, i think they're naughty to the core.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i think they're naughty to the core.


Fair enough, but I think they will. .  We'll see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough, but I think they will. .  We'll see.


Indeed, time will tell 
But until then, hide their shoes so they can't escape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In the post today!





23 discs !! !
55 episodes ! ! !
Loads and loads of extra features ! ! !
Heaven!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, time will tell
> But until then, hide their shoes so they can't escape.



Fair enough. That I'll do immediately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And also in the post was :


A present from a chap on the Fossil Forum that i don't even know. (not a Secret Santa, just a gift because he'd heard i'd lost my examples of this trilobite species from Utah. 


It needs a bit of cleaning up, but will soon look perfect. _Elrathia kingii _M.Cambrian from the Wheeler Shale formation 507 million years old. About 1 and a half cm long.

And the specimen below, though smaller at 13 mm, also contains a tiny blind trilobite _Peronopsis ! ! _Bonus! ! ! Only 6mm long. 


And another one, bigger but more poorly preserved : 2.3 cm.


What a nice man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a newspaper used as wrapping , 'The Sacremento Bee' so that's my reading material for the night.


----------



## JSWallace

What a nice man indeed.
Are they heavy for posting?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> What a nice man indeed.
> Are they heavy for posting?


Not very, just three bits of thin shale.
Cost him $13.
My parcel sent to the USA today cost me $44 
Fossils, not TORTOISE ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> 12. Mohrchen, which means a native of Morocco. But was he your oldest?


Yes, you are right Lena. It is Mohrchen. He is 18 years old, my oldest cat but very sick....
Points for you !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I counted!
> I scored 437 and a half points.


Nope ! You don`t know how I count. In Germany we count different to Morocco


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nope ! You don`t know how I count. In Germany we count different to Morocco


So it could be a million or more?
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the post today!
> View attachment 223433
> 
> 
> View attachment 223434
> 
> 23 discs !! !
> 55 episodes ! ! !
> Loads and loads of extra features ! ! !
> Heaven!


We will see you again after all the Dr. Who ? That can last months.... Good by Adam... I will miss you....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> We will see you again after all the Dr. Who ? That can last months.... Good by Adam... I will miss you....


Episode a day, starting in a few days time as i move into the modern era. 
So it will last nearly two months.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So it could be a million or more?
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nope again. All Germans are very very cheap. We don`t give so much points !


----------



## Bee62

So, ladies and gentleman. A new game is "on". Who wants to play ?
It is called *Blurry Days.*.... cause I am so bad in taking clear pics you should guess what I have photographed. Here are my blurred pictures :

Picture 1



picture 2



picture 3



picture 4


picture 5



picture 6



picture 7



picture 8


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nope again. All Germans are very very cheap. We don`t give so much points !


3?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Picture 1 is the ear of a ginger cat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Picture two is a hat made from a ginger cat.


----------



## Bee62

and some pics more :
picture 9



picture 10



picture 11



picture 12



picture 13


picture 14


picture 15


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Picture 3 . is a cat's behind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Picture 4 is a Slitheen


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 3?



I`ll give you ten.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Picture 1 is the ear of a ginger cat.


Yes Sir ! It is. Points for that !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Picture two is a hat made from a ginger cat.


Nope ! The cat is still alive ! No fur hat. No points.


----------



## Yvonne G

You forgot, "I'm hungry!"


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> "Are we there, yet?"
> "One million bottles of beer on the wall, one million bottles of beer....................."
> "Are we there, yet?"
> "i need to go for a pee!"
> "Are we there yet ?"


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Picture 3 . is a cat's behind.


Yes, a cats tail ! Points !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Picture 4 is a Slitheen
> View attachment 223459


What is that ?????


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You forgot, "I'm hungry!"


You forgot: I must pee .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And also in the post was :
> View attachment 223436
> 
> A present from a chap on the Fossil Forum that i don't even know. (not a Secret Santa, just a gift because he'd heard i'd lost my examples of this trilobite species from Utah.
> View attachment 223437
> 
> It needs a bit of cleaning up, but will soon look perfect. _Elrathia kingii _M.Cambrian from the Wheeler Shale formation 507 million years old. About 1 and a half cm long.
> 
> And the specimen below, though smaller at 13 mm, also contains a tiny blind trilobite _Peronopsis ! ! _Bonus! ! ! Only 6mm long.
> View attachment 223438
> 
> And another one, bigger but more poorly preserved : 2.3 cm.
> View attachment 223439
> 
> What a nice man.


They look like stoned bugs .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You forgot, "I'm hungry!"


Of course!
Silly me. 
And, "Are we there yet?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is that ?????


A monster from Doctor Who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You forgot: I must pee .....


I included that in my list. 
And, "Are we there, yet?".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> They look like stoned bugs .


We call them bugs, you're quite right. 
Though they aren't of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

5. 
A toy pig wearing sunglasses.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon all [emoji112][emoji1]
Popping into say hi before I run to the store.
I want to get there before it’s a zoo with everyone clamming before thanksgiving.
I’ve been left in charge with making the stuffing [emoji106]
Talk to you guys in a bit [emoji8]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all [emoji112][emoji1]
> Popping into say hi before I run to the store.
> I want to get there before it’s a zoo with everyone clamming before thanksgiving.
> I’ve been left in charge with making the stuffing [emoji106]
> Talk to you guys in a bit [emoji8]


Good afternoon, Noel. 
Of course, it's Thanksgiving soon, i'd forgotten. 
I love stuffing and make ours for Christmas. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Ok, for the game BLURRY DAYS:
1. is the back of a cat's left ear
2. is Mr. Trump's hair
3. is a ginger cat's posterior
4. is an elephant's nostrils
5. is a toy piggy bank
6. is a toy chicken
7. is a soft toy bunny
8. is a coffee mug
9. is 2 pictures together: a remote control and a camera
10. is a toy dog's nose
11. looks like what we call a "Pony Tail Palm," also called an "Elephant's Foot Palm."
12. is curds of cheese
13. is leaf of a pothos
14. is a lovely close-up of a tortoise scute
15. is a toy fish-face

How'd I do?


----------



## Maro2Bear

All the pix appear like a ?? on my ipad... So, i think you are all inventing responses in this imaginary virtual dark room. No?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> All the pix appear like a ?? on my ipad... So, i think you are all inventing responses in this imaginary virtual dark room. No?


You are correct.
We just make up nonsense to lure the unwary in to become dinner for the wool-spider. 
If it exists. 
Well spotted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

6 is a ceramic parrot. 
Or chicken.


----------



## Maro2Bear

7. Is the furry side of an inverted ostrich tail, rotated 180, viewed with solar eclipse glasses.


----------



## AZtortMom

I came back at an interesting time [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

6 is water conditioner


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A monster from Doctor Who.


I have no Dr. Who monsters in and around my house ( I guess )


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> 6 is water conditioner


No, unfortunately not. But points for playing the game !
Good evening Noel ! Nice to see you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Bee [emoji112][emoji2]
I’m sorry I guess I’m too late to the ball to understand the rules


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh, in case you are wondering, the blustery cold winds have ceased; not as chilled, the crumbled leaves have blown away. Mother nature has again enriched the earth. The unaware, have leaves gathered and tossed. Others, in tune with the Seasons, understand the bio process. The cycle continues.

On with the game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, in case you are wondering, the blustery cold winds have ceased; not as chilled, the crumbled leaves have blown away. Mother nature has again enriched the earth. The unaware, have leaves gathered and tossed. Others, in tune with the Seasons, understand the bio process. The cycle continues.
> 
> On with the game.


One-nil, i should say.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 5.
> A toy pig wearing sunglasses.


Yes, that`s right. POINTS !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Ok, for the game BLURRY DAYS:
> 1. is the back of a cat's left ear
> 2. is Mr. Trump's hair
> 3. is a ginger cat's posterior
> 4. is an elephant's nostrils
> 5. is a toy piggy bank
> 6. is a toy chicken
> 7. is a soft toy bunny
> 8. is a coffee mug
> 9. is 2 pictures together: a remote control and a camera
> 10. is a toy dog's nose
> 11. looks like what we call a "Pony Tail Palm," also called an "Elephant's Foot Palm."
> 12. is curds of cheese
> 13. is leaf of a pothos
> 14. is a lovely close-up of a tortoise scute
> 15. is a toy fish-face
> 
> How'd I do?


Bea, you are great !!!!!!!! The most right answers in one post.
Tadaa ! POINTS; POINTS; POINTS for you my friend. Points for Mr. Trumps hair. When he wears ginger cats hairs.....
4. is a very blurry butterfly, but it can also be an elephant ...
7. is a toy cats face, but it looks very "bunny" indeed !
12 are cuttle bone pieces but @Tidgy's Dad might eat them with cheese to get strong teeth ....
ALL OTHERS ARE RIGHT. Well done.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> All the pix appear like a ?? on my ipad... So, i think you are all inventing responses in this imaginary virtual dark room. No?


Sorry that you can see the pics. The apps are very nasty !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 6 is a ceramic parrot.
> Or chicken.


It is a ceramic chicken, but you are too late my friend. Bea has already answered. Sorry, no points for you.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Bee [emoji112][emoji2]
> I’m sorry I guess I’m too late to the ball to understand the rules


It is never too late.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Bea, you are great !!!!!!!! The most right answers in one post.
> Tadaa ! POINTS; POINTS; POINTS for you my friend. Points for Mr. Trumps hair. I he wears ginger cats hairs.....
> 4. is a very blurry butterfly, but it can also be an elephant ...
> 7. is a toy cats face, but it looks very "bunny" indeed !
> 12 are cuttle bone pieces but @Tidgy's Dad might eat them with cheese to get strong teeth ....
> ALL OTHERS ARE RIGHT. Well done.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, in case you are wondering, the blustery cold winds have ceased; not as chilled, the crumbled leaves have blown away. Mother nature has again enriched the earth. The unaware, have leaves gathered and tossed. Others, in tune with the Seasons, understand the bio process. The cycle continues.
> 
> On with the game.


I love your poetry. Honestly. You describe the never ending circel of life. Are you in tune with the seasons ? I think so.


----------



## JoesMum

Oh heck, what fun and games have I missed?

We went to see Luton v Carlisle spur of the moment. It was a very cold and wet 3-0 win that put Luton at the top of League 2 

Luton won 7-0 on Saturday... Three of their goals were scored by two brothers. One of them scored from their own half so kicked the ball more than half the the length of the pitch into the goal! And their Dad had gone to see the rugby international instead 

We are just home and it’s coming up to midnight. Time for a quick cuppa and then bed. 

Tomorrow... postcards from Brighton (a seaside city on the south coast)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is a ceramic chicken, but you are too late my friend. Bea has already answered. Sorry, no points for you.


But time sometimes works backwards in The Cold Dark Room.
So, in reality, I answered after Bee, but before her.
So I get the points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh heck, what fun and games have I missed?
> 
> We went to see Luton v Carlisle spur of the moment. It was a very cold and wet 3-0 win that put Luton at the top of League 2
> 
> Luton won 7-0 on Saturday... Three of their goals were scored by two brothers. One of them scored from their own half so kicked the ball more than half the the length of the pitch into the goal! And their Dad had gone to see the rugby international instead
> 
> We are just home and it’s coming up to midnight. Time for a quick cuppa and then bed.
> 
> Tomorrow... postcards from Brighton (a seaside city on the south coast)


Brighton is under-rated.
i rather like it. 
Leeds won on Saturday ending a Dreadful run but have a very hard game tomorrow. 
Night, night, Linda, sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh heck, what fun and games have I missed?
> 
> We went to see Luton v Carlisle spur of the moment. It was a very cold and wet 3-0 win that put Luton at the top of League 2
> 
> Luton won 7-0 on Saturday... Three of their goals were scored by two brothers. One of them scored from their own half so kicked the ball more than half the the length of the pitch into the goal! And their Dad had gone to see the rugby international instead
> 
> We are just home and it’s coming up to midnight. Time for a quick cuppa and then bed.
> 
> Tomorrow... postcards from Brighton (a seaside city on the south coast)


Hi Linda, you missed my birthday games.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening my friends. Sorry that I was a little bit away but I have had guests. But now they are gone and I ask you: Want to play a last game with me ?
It will be very easy. I call it: Writing a story all together ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But time sometimes works backwards in The Cold Dark Room.
> So, in reality, I answered after Bee, but before her.
> So I get the points.


You will get one minus point for trying to change the rules.


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends. Sorry that I was a little bit away but I have had guests. But now they are gone and I ask you: Want to play a last game with me ?
> It will be very easy. I call it: Writing a story all together ?



I should start the game:

_Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t wants to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._

( who wants to write the next part of the story ? )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends. Sorry that I was a little bit away but I have had guests. But now they are gone and I ask you: Want to play a last game with me ?
> It will be very easy. I call it: Writing a story all together ?


I'm in. 
Not sure if anyone else is still about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You will get one minus point for trying to change the rules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I should start the game:
> 
> _Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t wants to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._
> 
> ( who wants to write the next part of the story ? )


.............................Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him,a nd new he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of hid ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, that should read,"and knew he would do them no harm". 
"and his ginormous gnashers."
I've clearly had too much coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon all [emoji112][emoji1]
> Popping into say hi before I run to the store.
> I want to get there before it’s a zoo with everyone clamming before thanksgiving.
> I’ve been left in charge with making the stuffing [emoji106]
> Talk to you guys in a bit [emoji8]



I placed my frozen bird on the washing machine last night and it sat there most of today. It's defrosted, so now I'm boiling up the giblets with celery and onions. Tomorrow is going to be MY Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I placed my frozen bird on the washing machine last night and it sat there most of today. It's defrosted, so now I'm boiling up the giblets with celery and onions. Tomorrow is going to be MY Thanksgiving.


Sounds lovely !
Enjoy, Yvonne!
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it's an early night for me, lots to do tomorrow. 
Night night, Roommates and don't forget when we awaken that it's Gillian's birthday !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy birthday, Gillian! 
Hope you and the two Olis have a magical day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> .............................Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him,a nd new he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of hid ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................




They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . .


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's an early night for me, lots to do tomorrow.
> Night night, Roommates and don't forget when we awaken that it's Gillian's birthday !


Really early. Pity for me  Good night Adam, sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

I summerize our story:

_Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._

..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _

_........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._
_
_
Who wants to continue ? Thanks to our authors Adam and Yvonne.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I summerize our story:
> 
> _Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._
> 
> ..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _
> 
> _........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._
> _
> _
> Who wants to continue ? Thanks to our authors Adam and Yvonne.



But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle...


----------



## Bee62

I add your continue of the story Bea, and thank you !

_Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._

..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _

_........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._

_.....__But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> They look like stoned bugs .



Shame on them!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ok, for the game BLURRY DAYS:
> 1. is the back of a cat's left ear
> 2. is Mr. Trump's hair
> 3. is a ginger cat's posterior
> 4. is an elephant's nostrils
> 5. is a toy piggy bank
> 6. is a toy chicken
> 7. is a soft toy bunny
> 8. is a coffee mug
> 9. is 2 pictures together: a remote control and a camera
> 10. is a toy dog's nose
> 11. looks like what we call a "Pony Tail Palm," also called an "Elephant's Foot Palm."
> 12. is curds of cheese
> 13. is leaf of a pothos
> 14. is a lovely close-up of a tortoise scute
> 15. is a toy fish-face
> 
> How'd I do?



Kudos for no. 2!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh heck, what fun and games have I missed?
> 
> We went to see Luton v Carlisle spur of the moment. It was a very cold and wet 3-0 win that put Luton at the top of League 2
> 
> Luton won 7-0 on Saturday... Three of their goals were scored by two brothers. One of them scored from their own half so kicked the ball more than half the the length of the pitch into the goal! And their Dad had gone to see the rugby international instead
> 
> We are just home and it’s coming up to midnight. Time for a quick cuppa and then bed.
> 
> Tomorrow... postcards from Brighton (a seaside city on the south coast)



Wow, 7-0!!! The dad must have expected it to be a rather one-sided game.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I placed my frozen bird on the washing machine last night and it sat there most of today. It's defrosted, so now I'm boiling up the giblets with celery and onions. Tomorrow is going to be MY Thanksgiving.



Poor bird. Must’ve felt so neglected.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle...



...As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp...


----------



## Kristoff

A very happy birthday, @Gillian Moore! Hope naughty Olis treat you well and the weather is kind. xxx


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> ...As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp...



Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance...


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all and Happy Birthday to @Gillian Moore. I do hope the two Olis are sufficiently recovered to celebrate your special day with you 

The sun is shining, but it is very windy. We are on our way to Brighton

PS
I fear the worst for the apps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Shame on them!


Hashish had not evolved at this time. 
I wonder what the oceanic equivalent was half a billion years ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
I have a student in 5 minutes be it will be late for sure. 
Happy Birthday @Gillian Moore 
Hoping you and the two Olis are having a lovely morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student didn't show or ring. 
He often forgets to set his alarm clock.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the post today!
> View attachment 223433
> 
> 23 discs !! !
> 55 episodes ! ! !
> Loads and loads of extra features ! ! !
> Heaven!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> I have a student in 5 minutes be it will be late for sure.
> Happy Birthday @Gillian Moore
> Hoping you and the two Olis are having a lovely morning.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Thanks a lot your birthday wishes.

Love,
Gillian, little Oli and Oli Kahn.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all and Happy Birthday to @Gillian Moore. I do hope the two Olis are sufficiently recovered to celebrate your special day with you
> 
> The sun is shining, but it is very windy. We are on our way to Brighton
> 
> PS
> I fear the worst for the apps.


Good afternoon, Linda and hope you're all well. 

Many thanks the birthday wishes, appreciate it. 

The two Olis are ready to celebrate, though they want to go back to Fes where it's warmer, right @Tidgy's Dad ?  Temperature has dropped here considerably and it's been pouring with rain. 

Love,
Gillian and the two Olis!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> A very happy birthday, @Gillian Moore! Hope naughty Olis treat you well and the weather is kind. xxx


Good afternoon Lena, and thanks a lot the birthday wishes. 

The two Olis are fine despite the rather cold weather and the rain. 


Love, 
Gillian and the two Olis!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel !
An early start for you again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, Linda and hope you're all well.
> 
> Many thanks the birthday wishes, appreciate it.
> 
> The two Olis are ready to celebrate, though they want to go back to Fes where it's warmer, right @Tidgy's Dad ?  Temperature has dropped here considerably and it's been pouring with rain.
> 
> Love,
> Gillian and the two Olis!


Doing anything nice today, Gillian?
It is warmer here and we have no rain, but that's a problem. 
Much of the country is now suffering from a drought. 
Please send a donkey with some rain to us.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doing anything nice today, Gillian?
> It is warmer here and we have no rain, but that's a problem.
> Much of the country is now suffering from a drought.
> Please send a donkey with some rain to us.


Good afternoon Adam.

No, not today, due to weather conditions.  Will be celebrating with a friend tomorrow or the day after. This will depend on the weather.

Here's some water. Please let me know if you need more.

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> No, not today, due to weather conditions.  Will be celebrating with a friend tomorrow or the day after. This will depend on the weather.
> 
> Here's some water. Please let me know if you need more.
> 
> View attachment 223481​


Most splendid: 
Thanks a lot, Gillian, a nice lot of it too. 
UGH ! ! !
It's salt water! ! ! Oh no!!!!
Have a lovely day and enjoy your celebrations with your friend when it occurs


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid:
> Thanks a lot, Gillian, a nice lot of it too.
> UGH ! ! !
> It's salt water! ! ! Oh no!!!!
> Have a lovely day and enjoy your celebrations with your friend when it occurs


Thanks a lot Adam.  Appreciate your kind words. 

So very sorry for that salty water...UGH!


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad, here's more water. Hope this one is not salty. 

As a matter of fact, water is an issue here as well due to the population which is always rising. 



​


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> ...As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp...



LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad, here's more water. Hope this one is not salty.
> 
> As a matter of fact, water is an issue here as well due to the population which is always rising.
> 
> View attachment 223482
> 
> ​


Thanks, Gillian, but that is a cigarette dispenser.
I do smoke, so it's much appreciated, but no water again, i'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOVE IT!!!!


Good morning, Bea.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Gillian, bit that is a cigarette dispenser.
> I do smoke, so it's much appreciated, but no water again, i'm afraid.


Oh he really is a donkey! He took that instead of taking the water.  What a fool.


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> 
> No, not today, due to weather conditions.  Will be celebrating with a friend tomorrow or the day after. This will depend on the weather.
> 
> Here's some water. Please let me know if you need more.
> 
> View attachment 223481​



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.



Good morning, Adam!
Good morning, fellow Roomies!


----------



## Gillian M

Here you are, Adam, @Tidgy's Dad:


​This time is looks nice and healthy, does it not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you are, Adam, @Tidgy's Dad:
> 
> View attachment 223483
> ​This time is looks nice and healthy, does it not?


That's great ! ! !
Thanks a lot, Gillian. 
Slurp! Slurp! 
Yeuch, I hate water! 
Will have to make some coffee. 
Would you like one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student due now. 
This one usually does come and pretty much on time so I'll be back in a couple of hours to finish making the coffee.


----------



## JSWallace

Happy Birthday Gillian
I hope you have a lovely day despite your weather!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Good morning all! Almost thanksgiving break over here!! I’m still a busy bee  
Hope all is well & whats this about it being Gillian’s birthday?! I guess i popped in on a good day  
Happy birthday Gillian !!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great ! ! !
> Thanks a lot, Gillian.
> Slurp! Slurp!
> Yeuch, I hate water!
> Will have to make some coffee.
> Would you like one?


Glad to know that this time it was not salty.

Yes please. Some coffee would be nice.  Thanks Adam.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great ! ! !
> Thanks a lot, Gillian.
> Slurp! Slurp!
> Yeuch, I hate water!
> Will have to make some coffee.
> Would you like one?





Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to know that this time it was not salty.
> 
> Yes please. Some coffee would be nice.  Thanks Adam.



Ever tried salt in coffee?  A Turkish bride-to-be makes one for her groom-to-be in a special ceremony, and he has to drink it up, I suppose to prove to the father that he will be able to stomach the girl.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Ever tried salt in coffee?  A Turkish bride-to-be makes one for her groom-to-be in a special ceremony, and he has to drink it up, I suppose to prove to the father that he will be able to stomach the girl.


Hi Lena. 

SALT in coffee?!  No I have not. And I'm not planning to. UGH! Let's wait and see what Adam @Tidgy's Dad has to say here.


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, Gillian!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Happy Birthday Gillian
> I hope you have a lovely day despite your weather!!


Good morning (?), Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! Almost thanksgiving break over here!! I’m still a busy bee
> Hope all is well & whats this about it being Gillian’s birthday?! I guess i popped in on a good day
> Happy birthday Gillian !!


Good morning, Linhdan! 
Lovely to hear from you, as always.
So, you all prepared for your Thanksgiving?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ever tried salt in coffee?  A Turkish bride-to-be makes one for her groom-to-be in a special ceremony, and he has to drink it up, I suppose to prove to the father that he will be able to stomach the girl.


Bleeeeeeuuuuccccchhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think I would deliberately vomit on the father of the bride.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeeeeeuuuuccccchhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think I would deliberately vomit on the father of the bride.


 Oh, MY!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeeeeeuuuuccccchhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think I would deliberately vomit on the father of the bride.



Thank God Wifey isn’t Turkish. You’d never get her


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Gillan![emoji322][emoji320]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's time for me to do another lesson, now.
Back in a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Good morning all! Almost thanksgiving break over here!! I’m still a busy bee
> Hope all is well & whats this about it being Gillian’s birthday?! I guess i popped in on a good day
> Happy birthday Gillian !!


Thank you very much. 

A nice surprise to see you at CDR on my birthday.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Birthday Gillan![emoji322][emoji320]


Hi. Thank you very much.  Appreciate it..


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleeeeeeuuuuccccchhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think I would deliberately vomit on the father of the bride.


Good evening Adam.

UGH!! is all I could say to @Kristoff right Lena?


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Happy Birthday Gillian
> I hope you have a lovely day despite your weather!!


Hi Jane hope you are well.

Many thanks the birthday wishes.


----------



## johnandjade

Happy Birthday miss Gillian!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Kudos for no. 2!


Hello Lena, but Nr. 2 is funny ! Points for the funny president hair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> UGH!! is all I could say to @Kristoff right Lena?


Good evening, Gillian! 
Hope you enjoyed the coffee.


----------



## Bee62

The story of the sabertooth, the beetroots and the stingy nettles :


_Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._

..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _

_........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._

_.....But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._

._..As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp..._

_Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance..._

_So far so good  But what did Mr. Wasp wants to do ?????_


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have had a lovely day in Brighton today. 

Brighton is an .... ummmm ... eccentric, queer (both in old and modern senses of the word), brash, mad small city on the south coast (the sea is the English Channel and France is the other side)

It has the only Royal Palace not still owned by the Royal Estate ... Brighton Pavillion ... which shows that Brighton has been just the same for over 200 years. It was a farmhouse originally, but George IV embellished it ... and then embellished the embellishments. 


No pictures of the interiors sadly as you’re not allowed to take them, but they are totally over the top. Queen Victoria hated it and sold it to Brighton Council.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doing anything nice today, Gillian?
> It is warmer here and we have no rain, but that's a problem.
> Much of the country is now suffering from a drought.
> Please send a donkey with some rain to us.


Me, me me .... I will send you ten donkeys. We have enough rain for whole Morocco !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian!
> Hope you enjoyed the coffee.


Good evening Adam.

Yep, it was good. Thanks a lot, Adam.
The two Olis wanted to share it with me. "_NO_!" I yelled at both of them. "Have you two forgotten the punishment?!"


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have had a lovely day in Brighton today.
> 
> Brighton is an .... ummmm ... eccentric, queer (both in old and modern senses of the word), brash, mad small city on the south coast (the sea is the English Channel and France is the other side)
> 
> It has the only Royal Palace not still owned by the Royal Estate ... Brighton Pavillion ... which shows that Brighton has been just the same for over 200 years. It was a farmhouse originally, but George IV embellished it ... and then embellished the embellishments.
> View attachment 223514
> 
> No pictures of the interiors sadly as you’re not allowed to take them, but they are totally over the top. Queen Victoria hated it and sold it to Brighton Council.


Good evening Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

Then we went up the i360 which is basically a donut shaped elevator that goes up a tall pole. It’s built on the pier head of the West Pier that burned down in 2003. 

The views were good, but reflections made photography difficult 





Looking west towards Hove



Looking East towards the East Pier with the South Downs and the white cliffs at Beachy Head in the distance


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The story of the sabertooth, the beetroots and the stingy nettles :
> 
> 
> _Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._
> 
> ..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _
> 
> _........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._
> 
> _.....But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._
> 
> ._..As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp..._
> 
> _Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance..._
> 
> _So far so good  But what did Mr. Wasp wants to do ?????_


Good evening, Sabine. 
It may be your turn again................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have had a lovely day in Brighton today.
> 
> Brighton is an .... ummmm ... eccentric, queer (both in old and modern senses of the word), brash, mad small city on the south coast (the sea is the English Channel and France is the other side)
> 
> It has the only Royal Palace not still owned by the Royal Estate ... Brighton Pavillion ... which shows that Brighton has been just the same for over 200 years. It was a farmhouse originally, but George IV embellished it ... and then embellished the embellishments.
> View attachment 223514
> 
> No pictures of the interiors sadly as you’re not allowed to take them, but they are totally over the top. Queen Victoria hated it and sold it to Brighton Council.


Good evening, Linda. 
Very glad to hear you had a better day today. 
It's an odd place, but quite interesting.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> Happy Birthday miss Gillian!


Hi John hope you are well.

Many thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me, me me .... I will send you ten donkeys. We have enough rain for whole Morocco !


Thank you. 
Very much appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Yep, it was good. Thanks a lot, Adam.
> The two Olis wanted to share it with me. "_NO_!" I yelled at both of them. "Have you two forgotten the punishment?!"


No baked bean soaks and no coffee!
My, they'll be contrite for sure!


----------



## JoesMum

Then we wandered on the beach and watched the sunset and thousands of starlings murmurating that roost under the East Pier


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Then we went up the i360 which is basically a donut shaped elevator that goes up a tall pole. It’s built on the pier head of the West Pier that burned down in 2003.
> 
> The views were good, but reflections made photography difficult
> View attachment 223515
> 
> View attachment 223516
> 
> 
> Looking west towards Hove
> View attachment 223517
> 
> 
> Looking East towards the East Pier with the South Downs and the white cliffs at Beachy Head in the distance
> View attachment 223518


Ah, i haven't been here. 
After my time. 
Nice views.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Then we wandered on the beach and watched the sunset and thousands of starlings murmurating that roost under the East Pier
> 
> View attachment 223519
> 
> View attachment 223520
> 
> View attachment 223521
> 
> View attachment 223522
> 
> View attachment 223523
> 
> View attachment 223524


Pretty.
But a bit nippy for a dip.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No baked bean soaks and no coffee!
> My, they'll be contrite for sure!


They do seem to regret it, but it's no good crying over spilled milk, or coffee for that matter.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR. Good evening all your lovely roommates.
A special "Good evening" to you Gillian:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !
And here are your birthday presents:
https://www.pinterest.co.uk/bongdacomvn/oliver-kahn/


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena, but Nr. 2 is funny ! Points for the funny president hair.


Good evening Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening all your lovely roommates.
> A special "Good evening" to you Gillian:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !
> And here are your birthday presents:
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/bongdacomvn/oliver-kahn/


Good evening Sabine.  

Thank you *SO MUCH *the *WONDERFUL *presents. Lovely pics, Sabine.  My GOD......Oli Kahn and little Oli are driving me nuts but I love them both anyway.

Many thanks once again.


----------



## Gillian M

Dear room-mates at CDR,

Please allow me to say:


for the birthday wishes. ​Love,
Gillian and the two Olis!  
​


----------



## johnandjade

Good evenooning friends! Day started and ended with a sauna, this winter is great! Managed to get my weight up by a stone.. so far  it has not been easy, but still off the beer and smokes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good evenooning friends! Day started and ended with a sauna, this winter is great! Managed to get my weight up by a stone.. so far  it has not been easy, but still off the beer and smokes


You are amazing, sir! 
Quite amazing.
Well done, John, and good evening.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Good evenooning friends! Day started and ended with a sauna, this winter is great! Managed to get my weight up by a stone.. so far  it has not been easy, but still off the beer and smokes


Good evening John. What a healthy life !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Then we wandered on the beach and watched the sunset and thousands of starlings murmurating that roost under the East Pier
> 
> View attachment 223519
> 
> View attachment 223520
> 
> View attachment 223521
> 
> View attachment 223522
> 
> View attachment 223523
> 
> View attachment 223524


Fantastic views of a rough sea ! I love it !


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> The story of the sabertooth, the beetroots and the stingy nettles :
> 
> 
> _Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._
> 
> ..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _
> 
> _........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._
> 
> _.....But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._
> 
> ._..As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp..._
> 
> _Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance..._
> 
> _So far so good  But what did Mr. Wasp wants to do ?????_



.... But in real life every cool man has a wife that is much more cooler than him and often more helpful. When Mrs. Wasp heard that the beetroots need help he stung his husband with her sting and shouted: "When they need our help, we will help, or you will get no sleep until the problem is fixed, I promise you my dear ! "
So the hip Mr. Wasp ask all his friends what to do to help the beetroots and they have a good idea:


----------



## Gillian M

all at Cold Dark Room. ​


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223536
> 
> 
> all at Cold Dark Room. ​



Good night and have sweet dreams too Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223536
> 
> 
> all at Cold Dark Room. ​


Nos da, Gillian, sleep well! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon [emoji2][emoji112]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon [emoji2][emoji112]


Hello, Noel. 
Wibble!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have had a lovely day in Brighton today.
> 
> Brighton is an .... ummmm ... eccentric, queer (both in old and modern senses of the word), brash, mad small city on the south coast (the sea is the English Channel and France is the other side)
> 
> It has the only Royal Palace not still owned by the Royal Estate ... Brighton Pavillion ... which shows that Brighton has been just the same for over 200 years. It was a farmhouse originally, but George IV embellished it ... and then embellished the embellishments.
> View attachment 223514
> 
> No pictures of the interiors sadly as you’re not allowed to take them, but they are totally over the top. Queen Victoria hated it and sold it to Brighton Council.



...aaaaand ANOTHER site added to my bucket list!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Then we went up the i360 which is basically a donut shaped elevator that goes up a tall pole. It’s built on the pier head of the West Pier that burned down in 2003.
> 
> The views were good, but reflections made photography difficult
> View attachment 223515
> 
> View attachment 223516
> 
> 
> Looking west towards Hove
> View attachment 223517
> 
> 
> Looking East towards the East Pier with the South Downs and the white cliffs at Beachy Head in the distance
> View attachment 223518



Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33] I’m not at all certain I could take that little lift ride!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel.
> Wibble!



Wibble Adam [emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

Good evening @all WIBBLE !


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble [emoji322]


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Wibble [emoji322]


Good evening Noel. More to say than "wibble" ?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33] I’m not at all certain I could take that little lift ride!!!!!



I am terrible with heights, but actually the whole thing is much bigger that it looks (the donut ring floor is probably 20’ wide) and there’s a very secure hand rail that prevents you going anywhere near the glass. It moves very slowly and I was absolutely fine with it.

EDIT
And it’s a wibbling goodnight from me. Not see you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening @all WIBBLE !


Wubble !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wubble !


Booooring !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Booooring !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Lost your language ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Lost your language ?


Busy prepping. 
No, i'm fine. 
Do you want me to add the next bit to your story?


----------



## AZtortMom

I’m just relaxing [emoji6]
My new iPad just arrived so I’ve been playing with it [emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I’m just relaxing [emoji6]
> My new iPad just arrived so I’ve been playing with it [emoji106]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's always nice to have a new toy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo!!
I know right?!
I can see you guys [emoji102]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of which, it's ust gone midnight here so it's Doctor Woo Hoo's 54th birtday today, so a day of celebrations for me ! ! ! !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Be right back, the natives are demanding dinner [emoji217][emoji226]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Busy prepping.
> No, i'm fine.
> Do you want me to add the next bit to your story?


If you want to... It seems to me that there is no interest to continue the story.... It should come to an end I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Be right back, the natives are demanding dinner [emoji217][emoji226]


I'm just going to have some Jelly Babies.
yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yummy indeed [emoji1305]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The story of the sabertooth, the beetroots and the stingy nettles :
> 
> 
> _Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._
> 
> ..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _
> 
> _........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._
> 
> _.....But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._
> 
> ._..As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp..._
> 
> _Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance..._
> 
> _So far so good  But what did Mr. Wasp wants to do ?????_





Bee62 said:


> .... But in real life every cool man has a wife that is much more cooler than him and often more helpful. When Mrs. Wasp heard that the beetroots need help he stung his husband with her sting and shouted: "When they need our help, we will help, or you will get no sleep until the problem is fixed, I promise you my dear ! "
> So the hip Mr. Wasp ask all his friends what to do to help the beetroots and they have a good idea:


Since Mr Wasp and his friends Mr Bee, Mr Hornet and Mr Big Stingy Mosquito Thing were all stingers they had a lot in common with the nettles so all agreed on a cunning plan. They went to the local supermarket and purchased a couple of kilos of Cheddar Cheese., molded it into the correct shape and then painted it purple so it looked like a pile of beetroot....................


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Since Mr Wasp and his friends Mr Bee, Mr Hornet and Mr Big Stingy Mosquito Thing were all stingers they had a lot in common with the nettles so all agreed on a cunning plan. They went to the local supermarket and purchased a couple of kilos of Cheddar Cheese., molded it into the correct shape and then painted it purple so it looked like a pile of beetroot....................



And the sabertooth discovered that he really, REALLY liked the cheese a lot! So he decided that forevermore he would mostly eat cheese, sparing the terrified beetroots! But he would very occasionally give them and the turnips a haircut by nibbling their green tops, which just tickled them a bit. So everyone was happy! [emoji5]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And the sabertooth discovered that he really, REALLY liked the cheese a lot! So he decided that forevermore he would mostly eat cheese, sparing the terrified beetroots! But he would very occasionally give them and the turnips a haircut by nibbling their green tops, which just tickled them a bit. So everyone was happy! [emoji5]


Except for Tidgy's Dad who was mots annoyed the supermarket had sold out of Cheddar.


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning all of you amazing people!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Happy Thanksgiving to friends in the US! 
Here’s a postcard of Christmas lights in Roskilde. Just because it’s so pretty.


----------



## johnandjade

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kristoff

These cuties asked to be adopted. I hope nobody has any objections.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all and Happy Thanksgiving to our US friends


----------



## Kristoff

I’m off to scout Black Friday deals for tomorrow and to buy my TORTOISE a present.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Everyone 
Happy Thanksgiving [emoji884][emoji260]


----------



## JoesMum

I have just uploaded a photo of Brighton's burned out West Pier (I think).

It might not work.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 223590
> 
> 
> I have just uploaded a photo of Brighton's burned out West Pier (I think).
> 
> It might not work.



It did 

View of Brighton from i360


View of the West Pier when it's nearly dark


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> It did
> 
> View of Brighton from i360
> View attachment 223591
> 
> View of the West Pier when it's nearly dark
> View attachment 223592



I absolutely love your pictures Linda [emoji5]


----------



## Maro2Bear

One can't beat sunset or sunrise photos....add some sunrays, sparkly stars, scattered clouds, water or better yet a wave or two, coupled with some wild life, sandy beaches.... All very nice. Peaceful. Relaxing. Restful.

Here's a quick pix of our morning visit to Anastasia Island, Florida, last week.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> One can't beat sunset or sunrise photos....add some sunrays, sparkly stars, scattered clouds, water or better yet a wave or two, coupled with some wild life, sandy beaches.... All very nice. Peaceful. Relaxing. Restful.
> 
> Here's a quick pix of our morning visit to Anastasia Island, Florida, last week.
> 
> View attachment 223597



I love that picture  [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

_Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._

..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _

_........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._

_.....But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._

._..As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp..._

_Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance..._

_.... But in real life every cool man has a wife that is much more cooler than him and often more helpful. When Mrs. Wasp heard that the beetroots need help he stung his husband with her sting and shouted: "When they need our help, we will help, or you will get no sleep until the problem is fixed, I promise you my dear ! "
So the hip Mr. Wasp ask all his friends what to do to help the beetroots and they have a good idea:_
_ 
Since Mr Wasp and his friends Mr Bee, Mr Hornet and Mr Big Stingy Mosquito Thing were all stingers they had a lot in common with the nettles so all agreed on a cunning plan. They went to the local supermarket and purchased a couple of kilos of Cheddar Cheese., molded it into the correct shape and then painted it purple so it looked like a pile of beetroot....................
_
_And the sabertooth discovered that he really, REALLY liked the cheese a lot! So he decided that forevermore he would mostly eat cheese, sparing the terrified beetroots! But he would very occasionally give them and the turnips a haircut by nibbling their green tops, which just tickled them a bit. So everyone was happy!




_


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> _Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._
> 
> ..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _
> 
> _........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._
> 
> _.....But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._
> 
> ._..As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp..._
> 
> _Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance..._
> 
> _.... But in real life every cool man has a wife that is much more cooler than him and often more helpful. When Mrs. Wasp heard that the beetroots need help he stung his husband with her sting and shouted: "When they need our help, we will help, or you will get no sleep until the problem is fixed, I promise you my dear ! "_
> _So the hip Mr. Wasp ask all his friends what to do to help the beetroots and they have a good idea:_
> 
> _Since Mr Wasp and his friends Mr Bee, Mr Hornet and Mr Big Stingy Mosquito Thing were all stingers they had a lot in common with the nettles so all agreed on a cunning plan. They went to the local supermarket and purchased a couple of kilos of Cheddar Cheese., molded it into the correct shape and then painted it purple so it looked like a pile of beetroot...................._
> 
> _And the sabertooth discovered that he really, REALLY liked the cheese a lot! So he decided that forevermore he would mostly eat cheese, sparing the terrified beetroots! But he would very occasionally give them and the turnips a haircut by nibbling their green tops, which just tickled them a bit. So everyone was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> _



Thanks to all our authors for that funny story.  Ends good... all good.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Happy Thanksgiving to friends in the US!
> Here’s a postcard of Christmas lights in Roskilde. Just because it’s so pretty.
> View attachment 223588



THANK YOU!!!  SO lovely!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 223589
> 
> These cuties asked to be adopted. I hope nobody has any objections.



I have NO objections!!!! They are adorable!!!!


----------



## Bee62

By the way: It`s time to say thank you to the players of my birthday games too.
And the winners are:

Adam @Tidgy's Dad in the game: Do you know me.

Here is your cup for the most correct answers:


----------



## Bee62

and on the second place of that game are:
Lena @Kristoff and
John @johnandjade 
Both of you have 2 right answers. Because of this you have to share your cup.....
And here it is: Enjoy !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Bee62

The winner of the game Blurry days is with most right answers:
Bea ! @Moozillion
And here is your cup: Enjoy !


----------



## Bee62

Thanks to all players !!!!! 
Thanks a lot for playing @all ! 
Thanks to make my day happy !!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> and on the second place of that game are:
> Lena @Kristoff and
> John @johnandjade
> Both of you have 2 right answers. Because of this you have to share your cup.....
> And here it is: Enjoy !



Mine! Mine! 
*elbowing John to get to the cup* 
**I hope it was John; it’s so dark in here** 
***And I hope it *is* the cup***


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Mine! Mine!
> *elbowing John to get to the cup*
> **I hope it was John; it’s so dark in here**
> ***And I hope it *is* the cup***



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, nooooo it was not your cup ! You grabbed my ellbow and arm and pulled me in your corner ( I think ).


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning all of you amazing people!


"If you could touch the alien sand and hear the cries of strange birds and watch them wheel in an another sky would that satisfy you?" 1st Doctor - William Hartnell, 1963-1966.


----------



## Moozillion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 223598



Hahaha!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Happy Thanksgiving to friends in the US!
> Here’s a postcard of Christmas lights in Roskilde. Just because it’s so pretty.
> View attachment 223588


"There are some corners of the universe that have bred the most terrible things. Things that act against everything we believe in. They must be fought."
2nd Doctor Patrick Troughton 1966-1969.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> The winner of the game Blurry days is with most right answers:
> Bea ! @Moozillion
> And here is your cup: Enjoy !



YAAAYYY!!! Thank you!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, nooooo it was not your cup ! You grabbed my ellbow and arm and pulled me in your corner ( I think ).



Oops, sorry!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Mine! Mine!
> *elbowing John to get to the cup*
> **I hope it was John; it’s so dark in here**
> ***And I hope it *is* the cup***


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "There are some corners of the universe that have bred the most terrible things. Things that act against everything we believe in. They must be fought."
> 2nd Doctor 1966-1969.



Huh?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Huh?



That was my thought as well!!! [emoji15]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


"I'd go myself, only my bed leg's playing me up a bit. The Crimea you know."
?
"Oh, Gallipolli? El Alamein ? Does it really matter?"
The Third Doctor, Jon Pertwee 1970-1974.


----------



## Yvonne G

Quick!!! Someone grab Adam and disconnect him from his Dr. Who videos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 223589
> 
> These cuties asked to be adopted. I hope nobody has any objections.


"EXTERMINATE ! ! EXTERMINATE ! ! ! "
A Dalek. 1963-2017


----------



## Kristoff

Adam, get out of that phone booth. Now. Pleaseeeeee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all and Happy Thanksgiving to our US friends


"Deactivating a generator loop is a bit like repairing a watch with a hammer and chisel. One false move and you'll never know the time again." 
4th Doctor, Tom Baker 1974-1981


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I love that picture  [emoji173]️



Thanks!

Here's another...two weeks ago on one of the smaller rivers that feed the great Chesapeake Bay. This is just south of Annapolis, small fishing village of Galesville. We stayed on the water as sunset...and moon rose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to scout Black Friday deals for tomorrow and to buy my TORTOISE a present.


"When did you last have the pleasure of smelling a flower, watching a sunset, eating a well prepared meal?"
Cyberman: "These things are irerlevant." 
"For some people, small, beautiful things are what life is all about." 
5th Doctor, Peter Davison, 1981-1984.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> Happy Thanksgiving [emoji884][emoji260]


"In all my travelling through the Universe, I have battled against evil, against power mad conspirators. I should have stayed here. The oldest civilization, decadent, degenerate and rotten to the core. Power-mad conspirators, Daleks, Sontarans, Cybermen - they're still in the nursery compared to us. Ten million years of absolute power, that's what it takes to be _really _corrupt. "
The Sixth Doctor, Colin Baker, 1984-1986


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 223590
> 
> 
> I have just uploaded a photo of Brighton's burned out West Pier (I think).
> 
> It might not work.


"Do you know that's the second time I've missed the opening of the Brighton Pavilion!"
The Doctor having arrived 200 years late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It did
> 
> View of Brighton from i360
> View attachment 223591
> 
> View of the West Pier when it's nearly dark
> View attachment 223592


" I can't stand burnt toast. I loathe bus stations. Terrible places full of lost luggage and lost souls. And then there's unrequited love. And tyranny. And cruelty. We all have a universe of our own terrors to face."
7th Doctor, Sylvester McCoy 1986-1996.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we're up to 1996. . . only 13 years to go. Someone bring Adam a refreshment so he can last for 13 more years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 223593


"There are worlds out there where the sky is burning, and the sea's asleep, and the rivers dream, people made of smoke and cities made of song. Somewhere there's danger, somewhere there's injustice and somewhere else the tea's getting cold. Come on, Roommates, we've got work to do!"


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate cold tea.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I hate cold tea.


Me too. I have a pot brewing now. Would you like a cup?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I absolutely love your pictures Linda [emoji5]


"No.............No, no, no, no, wait, wait, wait, wait........I remember, I'm, I-I, I'm with my father, we're lying back in the grass, it's a warm Gallifreyan night. Gallifrey! Yes! This must be where I live. Now, where is that? A meteor storm. The sky above us was dancing with lights. Purple, green, brilliant yellow..........Yes! These shoes! They fit perfectly! "
The Eighth Doctor, Paul McGann 1996-2005.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> One can't beat sunset or sunrise photos....add some sunrays, sparkly stars, scattered clouds, water or better yet a wave or two, coupled with some wild life, sandy beaches.... All very nice. Peaceful. Relaxing. Restful.
> 
> Here's a quick pix of our morning visit to Anastasia Island, Florida, last week.
> 
> View attachment 223597


"Great men are forged in fire. It is the privilege of lesser men to light the flame."
The War Doctor. Sir John Hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I love that picture  [emoji173]️


"Do you know, like we were sayin' ? About the Earth revolving? It's like when you're a kid. The first time they tell you the earth's turning and you just can't quite believe it, 'cos everything looks like it's standin' still. I can feel it. The turn of the Earth. The ground beneath our feet is spinnin' at a thousand miles an hour, and the entire planet is hurtling around the sun at 67,000 miles an hour, and I can _feel _it. We're fallin' through space you and me, clinging to the skin of this tiny little world, and if we let go........................That's who I am."
The 9th Doctor, Christopher Ecclestone, 2005.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Me too. I have a pot brewing now. Would you like a cup?




Some of the best tea i have had the pleasure of savoring, was AzerChai with Thyme, first had in Baku, Azerbaijan. If one looks hard enough, it can be located beyond the Azeri borders..... The thyme is so subtle, and adds a nice touch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> _Once upon a time, a very long time ago there lived a vegetarien saber tooth. He loved all the small and big grass eating animals around him and he don`t want to eat them. His favorite food was beetroot....................._
> 
> ..._...Which he ate so much of that his hide turned purple. The herbivores grazed and frolicked all around him, and knew he would do them no harm. But the poor beetroot were terrified of his ginormous gnashers. so they got together and devised a plan............................ _
> 
> _........They decided to roll around in stinging nettles, since they were immune to them, hoping that old sabre tooth would soon realize beet root is not to be trifled with. . . ._
> 
> _.....But they wanted to make sure the stinging nettles would go along with this plan, so they needed to send a messenger. Since beetroots live in the ground, they asked if any of the butterflies would bring their request to the stinging nettles. "I'll go!" said the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly. "Great," said the beetroots. "We'd be very grateful if they'd help us out!" The Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly knew where the stinging nettles grew because when the butterfly was a tiny larva, it loved to eat stinging nettle..._
> 
> ._..As an astute reader might have guessed, the Small Tortoiseshell Butterfly had a cunning plan of her own. (In fact, it was as cunning as a fox who's just been appointed Professor of Cunning at Oxford University.) While posing as a messenger from the Beetroots, she would deposit her precious tiny eggs all over the Stinging Nettles so that her larvae, when they emerge, could enjoy the same feast she once had. With that plan in mind, she headed straight to the Mother Stinging Nettle and her offspring. Unfortunately, two arrogant young butterflies, the girlfriends of butterfly superstars named Peacock and Red Admiral, had had a similar idea only two days ago and, to Mother Nettle’s horror, vandalized three of her more tender offspring. The Mother Stinging Nettle hadn’t seen it coming then, but now she was prepared. She asked the dandelion to send a messenger to the Formidable Mr. Wasp..._
> 
> _Now Mr Wasp was something of a hipster trendsetter. His gaudy striped clothing was designed to attract as much attention as possible and, naturally, he believed that organic was the only way to live. While the dandelion and stinging nettle fitted his ethos, could he be convinced that the Beetroot was worthy of his assistance..._
> 
> _.... But in real life every cool man has a wife that is much more cooler than him and often more helpful. When Mrs. Wasp heard that the beetroots need help he stung his husband with her sting and shouted: "When they need our help, we will help, or you will get no sleep until the problem is fixed, I promise you my dear ! "_
> _So the hip Mr. Wasp ask all his friends what to do to help the beetroots and they have a good idea:_
> 
> _Since Mr Wasp and his friends Mr Bee, Mr Hornet and Mr Big Stingy Mosquito Thing were all stingers they had a lot in common with the nettles so all agreed on a cunning plan. They went to the local supermarket and purchased a couple of kilos of Cheddar Cheese., molded it into the correct shape and then painted it purple so it looked like a pile of beetroot...................._
> 
> _And the sabertooth discovered that he really, REALLY liked the cheese a lot! So he decided that forevermore he would mostly eat cheese, sparing the terrified beetroots! But he would very occasionally give them and the turnips a haircut by nibbling their green tops, which just tickled them a bit. So everyone was happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


"There have been too many deaths today. Way too many people have died. Brand new creatures and wise old men and age-old enemies., and a I tell you, I tell you right now, I am _not _having one more death!"
The Doctor is in! "
The Tenth Doctor, David Tennant, 2005-2010.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thanks to all our authors for that funny story.  Ends good... all good.


"Look, three options: One, I let the Star Whale continue in unendurable agony for hundreds more years; Two, I kill everyone on this ship; Three, I murder a beautiful, innocent creature as painlessly as i can.........and then I find a new name, because I won't be "The Doctor" any more. Nobody talk to me; nobody _human _has anything to say to me today." 
The 11th Doctor, Matt Smith, 2010-2013


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Me too. I have a pot brewing now. Would you like a cup?



Please. I like a bit of milk and sugar too, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> THANK YOU!!!  SO lovely!!!!


"Listen! Question : Why do we talk out loud when we know that we are alone? Conjecture : because we know that we are not. Evolution perfects survival skills. There are perfect hunters. There is a perfect defence. Question : Why is there no such thing as perfect hiding? Answer : How would you know? Logically, if evolution were to perfect a creature whose primary skill were to hide from view, how would you know it existed? It could be with us every second and we would never know. How would you detect it? Even sense it? Except in those moments when, for no clear reason, you choose to speak aloud. What would such a creature want? What would it do?" 
The 12th Doctor, Peter Capaldi 2013-2017.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have NO objections!!!! They are adorable!!!!


The 13th Doctor, Jodie Whittaker, 25th December 2017 - ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> By the way: It`s time to say thank you to the players of my birthday games too.
> And the winners are:
> 
> Adam @Tidgy's Dad in the game: Do you know me.
> 
> Here is your cup for the most correct answers:


"Biting's excellent ! It's like kissing, only there's a winner!" 
The Doctor's Wife.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 223598


Happy Thanksgiving to you, Grandpa! 
Nice to have you back with us, we've missed you around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The winner of the game Blurry days is with most right answers:
> Bea ! @Moozillion
> And here is your cup: Enjoy !


Boooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, well, never mind.
"No. The universe has to move forward. Pain and loss, they define us as much as happiness and love. Whether it's a world or a relationship, everything has its time. And everything ends."
Sarah Jane Smith.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Please. I like a bit of milk and sugar too, please.



Coming right up


----------



## AZtortMom

Can I have a cup of tea as well please?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I hate cold tea.


"A noxious infusion of oriental leaves containing a high amount of toxic acids. Personally, I rather like it."
The fifth Doctor.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Can I have a cup of tea as well please?



My cups don’t quite match


----------



## JoesMum

Just been out and bought 10 Pentazona Barbs 

We put the bag in the tank like that so the water in the bag becomes the same temperature as the aquarium and the fish don’t get a temperature shock when they’re tipped in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_*HAPPY*_ _*THAKSGIVING*_ 
To all you wonderful American friends and your families. 
And to anyone else celebrating this special day. 
And to everyone else, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just been out and bought 10 Pentazona Barbs
> 
> We put the bag in the tank like that so the water in the bag becomes the same temperature as the aquarium and the fish don’t get a temperature shock when they’re tipped in
> View attachment 223631


"Dear Santa, thank you for the dolls and the pencils and the fish" 
Amelia Pond.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good night and have sweet dreams too Gillian.


Good evening Sabine. Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _*HAPPY*_ _*THAKSGIVING*_
> To all you wonderful American friends and your families.
> And to anyone else celebrating this special day.
> And to everyone else, of course.



Good evening Adam.

Nice one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Nice one!


"This alien who dares to intrude. The humans, animals, birds, fish, reptiles : All life is my enemy! All life shall perish under the reign of Sutekh the Destroyer!"


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you, Grandpa!
> Nice to have you back with us, we've missed you around here.



Thank you all ! But I have to stop in to make shire John keeps drinking Bud !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _*HAPPY*_ _*THAKSGIVING*_
> To all you wonderful American friends and your families.
> And to anyone else celebrating this special day.
> And to everyone else, of course.



It’s not just American day it’s any meal where you put all your friends in your prayers !


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Quick!!! Someone grab Adam and disconnect him from his Dr. Who videos!


 He's overdosed!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, we're up to 1996. . . only 13 years to go. Someone bring Adam a refreshment so he can last for 13 more years.


...or switch the TV to a nature documentary...or Black Adder...or The Weather Channel...


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of the best tea i have had the pleasure of savoring, was AzerChai with Thyme, first had in Baku, Azerbaijan. If one looks hard enough, it can be located beyond the Azeri borders..... The thyme is so subtle, and adds a nice touch.


 What brought you to Azerbaijan????


----------



## Momof4




----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> ...or switch the TV to a nature documentary...or Black Adder...or The Weather Channel...



I prefer the discovery channel [emoji57]


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> He's overdosed!!!!!



I have to agree


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _*HAPPY*_ _*THAKSGIVING*_
> To all you wonderful American friends and your families.
> And to anyone else celebrating this special day.
> And to everyone else, of course.



Thank you dear friend [emoji5]
Very funny [emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

We will be having Thanksgiving dinner with a large group of friends, everyone bringing a dish. Hubby is currently making sausage jambalaya to bring- hey, this IS Louisiana, after all...


----------



## johnandjade

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you all ! But I have to stop in to make shire John keeps drinking Bud !



In spirit of thanksgiving grams, I actually am tonight


----------



## johnandjade

Wazzzz upppp?!? [emoji13] 

Happy Thanksgiving to all our yanky cousins, have a wonderful holiday[emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you all ! But I have to stop in to make shire John keeps drinking Bud !


I think he's stopped!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It’s not just American day it’s any meal where you put all your friends in your prayers !


I always wish the very best for my friends. 
And everyone else, actually.
Bless you, Grandpa.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just in from our open bbq / fire pit where i have been roasting some sweet potatos ( patata halwa ) for the past hour or so. Nice, hot embers, from a fire started early this morning, have created the perfect roast for our potatos. Charred, smokey, and roasted to perfection - just in time for this afternoon's feast: roasted Chesapeake Bay Rock fish, butternut squash, brussel sprouts, roasted corn and open pit fire roasted potatos. A bit of fresh from the oven pumpkin cake too. Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's stopped!



It's a self destructive depressant..

Johns doctor, every 2 months


----------



## johnandjade

Maro2Bear said:


> Just in from our open bbq / fire pit where i have been roasting some sweet potatos ( patata halwa ) for the past hour or so. Nice, hot embers, from a fire started early this morning, have created the perfect roast for our potatos. Charred, smokey, and roasted to perfection - just in time for this afternoon's feast: roasted Chesapeake Bay Rock fish, butternut squash, brussel sprouts, roasted corn and open pit fire roasted potatos. A bit of fresh from the oven pumpkin cake too. Happy Thanksgiving all.


You're truly awesome a painting a verbal picture hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## johnandjade

So the lighting in base makes it super easy to produce a high standard of work... I asked for flashlights  but no. 


This is inside a car, looking at the back carpet .... honestly


----------



## Maro2Bear

johnandjade said:


> You're truly awesome a painting a verbal picture hope you have a wonderful day



I've now gone back into our woods, re-checked the fire, wonderful smoky essence is in the air. Pine, oak, and sugar maple logs have melded into a glow, whispy smoky clouds of smoke still rising. My jumper, hat, gloves make me smell like a long lost Norse woodsman. I've rustled up a few old, partially decayed log or two of pine trees that are weathering, decaying and slowly providing nutrients to mother earth. They are now on the glowing, deep ashen embers. In a few hours, and surely by the early morning light, all will be cold ash. From the mighty Oak log, to the smallest Maple twig - ashes for the Earth. The cycle continues, laughter, tears, joy, love, peace, death, life, growth. Ashes to ashes - dust to dust. Another fire tomorrow?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> So the lighting in base makes it super easy to produce a high standard of work... I asked for flashlights  but no.
> 
> 
> This is inside a car, looking at the back carpet .... honestly
> View attachment 223643



Goodness! It’s even darker than the CDR


----------



## Maro2Bear

Slowly getting dark here in Maryland.....the fire's embers glow. The Sun's cool rays are almost horizontal. Darkness is near. Ashes are warm.....but soon cool, then cold. I'm sure the Whitetail deer, possums, 'coons, and other night creatures that prowl our back woods will stand afar - a bit too many foreign scents for comfort.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh, well, never mind.
> "No. The universe has to move forward. Pain and loss, they define us as much as happiness and love. Whether it's a world or a relationship, everything has its time. And everything ends."
> Sarah Jane Smith.



There is much truth in these words.
Today it is pain and loss: My old cat is dying. 
He has decided not to be euthanized. 
He has decided to die in peace and the silence at home, his home.
He has decided to go his last way independent but together with me.
He is very calm and waiting that his life will come to the end, lying in a warm room with dimmed light and in silence.

I wish you my beloved old Mohrchen, that you will soon find your way above the rainbow bridge.....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine. Hope you are well.


Good evening Gillian.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I've now gone back into our woods, re-checked the fire, wonderful smoky essence is in the air. Pine, oak, and sugar maple logs have melded into a glow, whispy smoky clouds of smoke still rising. My jumper, hat, gloves make me smell like a long lost Norse woodsman. I've rustled up a few old, partially decayed log or two of pine trees that are weathering, decaying and slowly providing nutrients to mother earth. They are now on the glowing, deep ashen embers. In a few hours, and surely by the early morning light, all will be cold ash. From the mighty Oak log, to the smallest Maple twig - ashes for the Earth. The cycle continues, laughter, tears, joy, love, peace, death, life, growth. Ashes to ashes - dust to dust. Another fire tomorrow?



Yes it is the circle of life:

"The cycle continues, laughter, tears, joy, love, peace, death, life, growth. Ashes to ashes - dust to dust. Another fire tomorrow?"


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> There is much truth in these words.
> Today it is pain and loss: My old cat is dying.
> He has decided not to be euthanized.
> He has decided to die in peace and the silence at home, his home.
> He has decided to go his last way independent but together with me.
> He is very calm and waiting that his life will come to the end, lying in a warm room with dimmed light and in silence.
> 
> I wish you my beloved old Mohrchen, that you will soon find your way above the rainbow bridge.....


Sorry to hear that Mohrchen is passing. Rest in peace ccl Bee's furry friend. x


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those forward in the sun's rhythmic cycle, it's surely very dark; here, on the edges of the Atlantic, the sun's rays have set. Our back garden fire flickers on, providing light to the moths, and other cool weather critters. Those west of here have some time left until the end of day.

Light flickers on. Life flickers on. Catch it.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> There is much truth in these words.
> Today it is pain and loss: My old cat is dying.
> He has decided not to be euthanized.
> He has decided to die in peace and the silence at home, his home.
> He has decided to go his last way independent but together with me.
> He is very calm and waiting that his life will come to the end, lying in a warm room with dimmed light and in silence.
> 
> I wish you my beloved old Mohrchen, that you will soon find your way above the rainbow bridge.....



Sad to hear he is dying. 
But grateful you are there for him. I’m sure the love he senses from you will ease his passing.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear that Mohrchen is passing. Rest in peace ccl Bee's furry friend. x


Thank you Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Sad to hear he is dying.
> But grateful you are there for him. I’m sure the love he senses from you will ease his passing.


Thank you Bea. I think he can feel my love for him. 
It eases my mind that I know that he must suffer no pain, because I gave him the last two days a strong anti-pain medicine from the VET.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just in from our open bbq / fire pit where i have been roasting some sweet potatos ( patata halwa ) for the past hour or so. Nice, hot embers, from a fire started early this morning, have created the perfect roast for our potatos. Charred, smokey, and roasted to perfection - just in time for this afternoon's feast: roasted Chesapeake Bay Rock fish, butternut squash, brussel sprouts, roasted corn and open pit fire roasted potatos. A bit of fresh from the oven pumpkin cake too. Happy Thanksgiving all.


Sounds dreamy.
Enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 223636


Happy thanksgiving, Kathy!
May you have a perfect day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 223636


Whose the girl in that picture?
She's nearly as gorgeous as you. 
E-mail ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you dear friend [emoji5]
> Very funny [emoji23]


Enjoy your day, my wonderful friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We will be having Thanksgiving dinner with a large group of friends, everyone bringing a dish. Hubby is currently making sausage jambalaya to bring- hey, this IS Louisiana, after all...


Wishing you the very best for a fantastic day!
I love you, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Wazzzz upppp?!? [emoji13]
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all our yanky cousins, have a wonderful holiday[emoji217] [emoji217]


Looking good !
(in a bizarre kind of way)
Now, are you coming to visit?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just in from our open bbq / fire pit where i have been roasting some sweet potatos ( patata halwa ) for the past hour or so. Nice, hot embers, from a fire started early this morning, have created the perfect roast for our potatos. Charred, smokey, and roasted to perfection - just in time for this afternoon's feast: roasted Chesapeake Bay Rock fish, butternut squash, brussel sprouts, roasted corn and open pit fire roasted potatos. A bit of fresh from the oven pumpkin cake too. Happy Thanksgiving all.


You too. 
I hope you will send some of that mouth watering stuff to the Cold Dark Room. 
Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I've now gone back into our woods, re-checked the fire, wonderful smoky essence is in the air. Pine, oak, and sugar maple logs have melded into a glow, whispy smoky clouds of smoke still rising. My jumper, hat, gloves make me smell like a long lost Norse woodsman. I've rustled up a few old, partially decayed log or two of pine trees that are weathering, decaying and slowly providing nutrients to mother earth. They are now on the glowing, deep ashen embers. In a few hours, and surely by the early morning light, all will be cold ash. From the mighty Oak log, to the smallest Maple twig - ashes for the Earth. The cycle continues, laughter, tears, joy, love, peace, death, life, growth. Ashes to ashes - dust to dust. Another fire tomorrow?


Good grief! 
And I thought I was pretentious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Slowly getting dark here in Maryland.....the fire's embers glow. The Sun's cool rays are almost horizontal. Darkness is near. Ashes are warm.....but soon cool, then cold. I'm sure the Whitetail deer, possums, 'coons, and other night creatures that prowl our back woods will stand afar - a bit too many foreign scents for comfort.


Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> There is much truth in these words.
> Today it is pain and loss: My old cat is dying.
> He has decided not to be euthanized.
> He has decided to die in peace and the silence at home, his home.
> He has decided to go his last way independent but together with me.
> He is very calm and waiting that his life will come to the end, lying in a warm room with dimmed light and in silence.
> 
> I wish you my beloved old Mohrchen, that you will soon find your way above the rainbow bridge.....


So sorry for Mohrchen, he will rest in peace, knowing he had a good life, i'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> For those forward in the sun's rhythmic cycle, it's surely very dark; here, on the edges of the Atlantic, the sun's rays have set. Our back garden fire flickers on, providing light to the moths, and other cool weather critters. Those west of here have some time left until the end of day.
> 
> Light flickers on. Life flickers on. Catch it.
> 
> View attachment 223652


No, thanks.
Tried it before, it tends to burn the fingertips.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wishing you the very best for a fantastic day!
> I love you, Bea!



Thanks, Adam!!! 
Love you bunches!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Adam!!!
> Love you bunches!!! [emoji173]️


But not much as I love you!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> There is much truth in these words.
> Today it is pain and loss: My old cat is dying.
> He has decided not to be euthanized.
> He has decided to die in peace and the silence at home, his home.
> He has decided to go his last way independent but together with me.
> He is very calm and waiting that his life will come to the end, lying in a warm room with dimmed light and in silence.
> 
> I wish you my beloved old Mohrchen, that you will soon find your way above the rainbow bridge.....


Oh dear. Beautiful Mohrchen. So sorry, Sabine! <3


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. I slept extraordinarily badly last night. 

My stomach seemed to do loop the loop until about 4am. It's improved, but I am not sure if it is better. I foresee a nap later today.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I slept extraordinarily badly last night.
> 
> My stomach seemed to do loop the loop until about 4am. It's improved, but I am not sure if it is better. I foresee a nap later today.



Hope you get better soon, Linda x


----------



## Kristoff

Morning roommates! I’m going to have two or three kids today after school as I seem to be the designated driver to take them to art school in the afternoon. It’s Black Friday shopping madness here in the streets. And tomorrow the big Christmas tree on the main square will be lit by Santa Claus. Hope to be able to watch it from the window. No way I’m going out into that flood of people.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Can I have a cup of tea as well please?


Hi. Here you are. Help yourself please. Hope you like it.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> There is much truth in these words.
> Today it is pain and loss: My old cat is dying.
> He has decided not to be euthanized.
> He has decided to die in peace and the silence at home, his home.
> He has decided to go his last way independent but together with me.
> He is very calm and waiting that his life will come to the end, lying in a warm room with dimmed light and in silence.
> 
> I wish you my beloved old Mohrchen, that you will soon find your way above the rainbow bridge.....


Good afternoon Sabine. 

Terribly sorry to have just read that Mohrchen passed away.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So sorry for Mohrchen, he will rest in peace, knowing he had a good life, i'm sure.


Thank you Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Beautiful Mohrchen. So sorry, Sabine! <3


Thank you Lena.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Sabine.
> 
> Terribly sorry to have just read that Mohrchen passed away.


Thank you Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I slept extraordinarily badly last night.
> 
> My stomach seemed to do loop the loop until about 4am. It's improved, but I am not sure if it is better. I foresee a nap later today.


Hope you feel better soon. 
Good afternoon, Linda. 
wifey and I have the most tremendous hangovers. 
Good grief. 
OW! 
So, Tidgy is doing the lessons today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning roomates! I’m going to have two or three kids today after school as I seem to be the designated driver to take them to art school in the afternoon. It’s Black Friday shopping madness here in the streets. And tomorrow the big Christmas tree on the main square will be lit by Santa Claus. Hope to be able to watch it from the window. No way I’m going out into that flood of people.


Good afternoon, Lena. 
You're going to have three kids after school?
I though it took about nine months for that sort of thing. 
And I'm not sure about Santa setting the tree alight either. Still, the flood of people should put out the fire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223669
> 
> 
> everyone at CDR.​


Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam.


Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon rommates.
My Mohrchen died today on high noon. It seems to me that he was waiting for me to be at his side, because after half an hour after I looked after him he died, calm and in peace while I was sitting near to him and speaking to him and touch him.
That was an amazing experience for me, but he was always very special to me. There was a connection between us that is seldom and precious.
The peacefulness of his last days, hours and minutes is telling me that not to euthanize him by the VET was the right decision. It was his decesion and I respected this. I am glad things like they are. Lucky to have had him for so many years.
R.I.P. my Mohrchen.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.


Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon rommates.
> My Mohrchen died today on high noon. It seems to me that he was waiting for me to be at his side, because after half an hour after I looked after him he died, calm and in peace while I was sitting near to him and speaking to him and touch him.
> That was an amazing experience for me, but he was always very special to me. There was a connection between us that is seldom and precious.
> The peacefulness of his last days, hours and minutes is telling me that not to euthanize him by the VET was the right decision. It was his decesion and I respected this. I am glad things like they are. Lucky to have had him for so many years.
> R.I.P. my Mohrchen.


Bless you both. 
I think it was the right decision too. 
When our old cat Letitia died in my arms it was heartbreaking and beautiful at the same time. 
She knew she was loved and wasn't alone even at the end.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon rommates.
> My Mohrchen died today on high noon. It seems to me that he was waiting for me to be at his side, because after half an hour after I looked after him he died, calm and in peace while I was sitting near to him and speaking to him and touch him.
> That was an amazing experience for me, but he was always very special to me. There was a connection between us that is seldom and precious.
> The peacefulness of his last days, hours and minutes is telling me that not to euthanize him by the VET was the right decision. It was his decesion and I respected this. I am glad things like they are. Lucky to have had him for so many years.
> R.I.P. my Mohrchen.


Hugs to you, Bee.


----------



## Moozillion

I won't likely be around much today- Hubby and I are driving to Mississippi to spend time with some of his family. 
Have a wonderful day, wonderful Roomies!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon rommates.
> My Mohrchen died today on high noon. It seems to me that he was waiting for me to be at his side, because after half an hour after I looked after him he died, calm and in peace while I was sitting near to him and speaking to him and touch him.
> That was an amazing experience for me, but he was always very special to me. There was a connection between us that is seldom and precious.
> The peacefulness of his last days, hours and minutes is telling me that not to euthanize him by the VET was the right decision. It was his decesion and I respected this. I am glad things like they are. Lucky to have had him for so many years.
> R.I.P. my Mohrchen.



And he is lucky to have had you. A big big hug. (


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> You're going to have three kids after school?
> I though it took about nine months for that sort of thing.
> And I'm not sure about Santa setting the tree alight either. Still, the flood of people should put out the fire.



Judging from last year’s pictures, there’s a serious fire hazard involved. Or would have been involved were it not for Danish weather.


----------



## Kristoff

The kids cut open my sand-filled toy gecko, popped every balloon in the house, spilled soapy water on the floor (as they were trying to view it with a microscope) and got a plastic scorpion under my T-shirt in an attempt to scare me. So, no damage done to the house and no medical emergencies. Phew. (Thank God I have only one child most of the time  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I won't likely be around much today- Hubby and I are driving to Mississippi to spend time with some of his family.
> Have a wonderful day, wonderful Roomies!!!!


Have fun, Bea.
Happy holidays!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Judging from last year’s pictures, there’s a serious fire hazard involved. Or would have been involved were it not for Danish weather.
> View attachment 223672


I think the sleigh and reindeer would have been more romantic and picturesque. 
Can't believe 'modern' Santa uses a fire ladder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The kids cut open my sand-filled toy gecko, popped every balloon in the house, spilled soapy water on the floor (as they were trying to view it with a microscope) and got a plastic scorpion under my T-shirt in an attempt to scare me. So, no damage done to the house and no medical emergencies. Phew. (Thank God I have only one child most of the time  )



Never, never, never! 
No children allowed in my house. 
No, no, no; ,no.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> Good afternoon, Linda.
> wifey and I have the most tremendous hangovers.
> Good grief.
> OW!
> So, Tidgy is doing the lessons today.


Good evening Adam.

Tidgy's giving lessons?   Does she need help? Little Oli is willing to help.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never, never, never!
> No children allowed in my house.
> No, no, no; ,no.


I totally agree to that, Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Good evening Adam. 

Is Tidgy managing with her lessons? Hope the students are not giving her a hard time.


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all at CDR. 

Can anyone's tort do this? 


​I'm sure Tidgy can, right @Tidgy's Dad?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hugs to you, Bee.


Thank you Bea. Your hugs are appreciated.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And he is lucky to have had you. A big big hug. (


Thank you Lena. Your big hugs are good.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena. Your big hugs are good.


Good evening Sabine. 

How are you today? I really do hope you are better.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> The kids cut open my sand-filled toy gecko, popped every balloon in the house, spilled soapy water on the floor (as they were trying to view it with a microscope) and got a plastic scorpion under my T-shirt in an attempt to scare me. So, no damage done to the house and no medical emergencies. Phew. (Thank God I have only one child most of the time  )


You need strong nerves for more than one kid ....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> How are you today? I really do hope you are better.


Thank you Gillian. Yes, I am better yet.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian. Yes, I am better yet.


Great, Sabine!  Glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon rommates.
> My Mohrchen died today on high noon. It seems to me that he was waiting for me to be at his side, because after half an hour after I looked after him he died, calm and in peace while I was sitting near to him and speaking to him and touch him.
> That was an amazing experience for me, but he was always very special to me. There was a connection between us that is seldom and precious.
> The peacefulness of his last days, hours and minutes is telling me that not to euthanize him by the VET was the right decision. It was his decesion and I respected this. I am glad things like they are. Lucky to have had him for so many years.
> R.I.P. my Mohrchen.


Oh Sabine, I am so sorry. It sounds like he had a very peaceful, loving end to his long life though. Love and big hugs to you x


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh Sabine, I am so sorry. It sounds like he had a very peaceful, loving end to his long life though. Love and big hugs to you x


Thank you Jane and good evening. Yes, my old cat died in peace and dignity at home. I was with him until his last breath. I think he knew that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon everyone [emoji41]
Bee I’m sorry for the passing of your kitty


----------



## JSWallace

I am positive he would have know that, he would have died knowing how much you loved him..


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon everyone [emoji41]
> Bee I’m sorry for the passing of your kitty


Good evening Noel and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m feeling a bit better today. I had a day of snoozing and eating little yesterday. 

I have no idea what got me on Thursday night, but my stomach felt awful though it never turned into anything worse. 

It’s very frosty this morning. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Tidgy's giving lessons?   Does she need help? Little Oli is willing to help.


Good morning, Gillian.
Very nice of Oli to offer to help.
Is his English of a good standard?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all at CDR.
> 
> Can anyone's tort do this?
> 
> View attachment 223675
> ​I'm sure Tidgy can, right @Tidgy's Dad?


Of, course. 
No problem for the Tidge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m feeling a bit better today. I had a day of snoozing and eating little yesterday.
> 
> I have no idea what got me on Thursday night, but my stomach felt awful though it never turned into anything worse.
> 
> It’s very frosty this morning. Brrrrrrr!


Good morning, Linda. 
Glad to hear that you're feeling better. 
Not so glad to hear about the frost.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
My student has just cancelled. (I think). 
Unsigned text message so it may be one of the one's from later in the day.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian.
> Very nice of Oli to offer to help.
> Is his English of a good standard?



You should know! He stayed with you recently?!


----------



## Moozillion

My birthday has already started very nicely! Hubby (who’s still asleep) left a present where he knew I’d find it: a book I’ve really wanted plus a cute card![emoji173]️
And we have dinner reservations at one of my favorite restaurants! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

You know your hubby loves you when he gets you a 50 ft Python for your birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


>



THANK you, Yvonne!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Henrym1111

Moozillion said:


> THANK you, Yvonne!!! [emoji2]


Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Moozillion

Henrym1111 said:


> Hope you have a great birthday!



Thank you, Henrym1111! [emoji2]


----------



## Henrym1111

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> My student has just cancelled. (I think).
> Unsigned text message so it may be one of the one's from later in the day.


Picture of Tidge please?


----------



## Kristoff

A very happy birthday, Bea!
View attachment 223698

Love to your girls, Elsa and Jacques.


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> A very happy birthday, Bea!
> View attachment 223698
> 
> Love to your girls, Elsa and Jacques.



P.S. Never mind the picture I guess. Even I don’t have permission to view it.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> A very happy birthday, Bea!
> View attachment 223698
> 
> Love to your girls, Elsa and Jacques.



Thank you, Elena!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m feeling a bit better today. I had a day of snoozing and eating little yesterday.
> 
> I have no idea what got me on Thursday night, but my stomach felt awful though it never turned into anything worse.
> 
> It’s very frosty this morning. Brrrrrrr!


Good evening Linda. Sorry to have heard you were ill. Hope you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of, course.
> No problem for the Tidge.


Good evening Adam. 

Nice to hear that. Oli tried but didn't manage to.  Could Tidgy help here?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You should know! He stayed with you recently?!


Hello Linda.  Believe it or not, I was about to say the same thing to @Tidgy's Dad .  Adam....have you already forgotten?


----------



## JSWallace

Happy Birthday Bea, sounds like you are going to have a lovely day! Enjoy! X


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> A very happy birthday, Bea!
> View attachment 223698
> 
> Love to your girls, Elsa and Jacques.


Good evening Lena. 

No pic(s).


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Happy Birthday Bea, sounds like you are going to have a lovely day! Enjoy! X


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Gillian.
> Very nice of Oli to offer to help.
> Is his English of a good standard?


Good evening Adam (once again). 

And once again: Linda ( @JoesMum ) mentioned, Oli was back at Fes only a week or so ago.  He must have talked to you and therefore you must know what he English is like.  Oli Kahn apologized, as his English is not good enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You should know! He stayed with you recently?!


He was mainly speaking German with Oli Kahn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My birthday has already started very nicely! Hubby (who’s still asleep) left a present where he knew I’d find it: a book I’ve really wanted plus a cute card![emoji173]️
> And we have dinner reservations at one of my favorite restaurants! [emoji2][emoji106]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Birthday, Bea! 
Have a marvelous, splendiferous and smashing day! 
Enjoy! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Henrym1111 said:


> Picture of Tidge please?


Hello, Henry, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
Please locate an armadillo to sit on but mind you don't sit on a hedgehog, watch out for lov-flying fruit-flavoured jellyfish and the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
If we've got it. 
Here's the Todge sneaking into my laboratory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Nice to hear that. Oli tried but didn't manage to.  Could Tidgy help here?


Good evening, Gillian. 
Yes, for a very reasonable fee, of course she can.


----------



## Henrym1111

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Henry, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Please locate an armadillo to sit on but mind you don't sit on a hedgehog, watch out for lov-flying fruit-flavoured jellyfish and the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> If we've got it.
> Here's the Todge sneaking into my laboratory.
> View attachment 223702


Lol


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was mainly speaking German with Oli Kahn.


Do you mean to say you didn't understand a word they said when talking to one another?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Yes, for a very reasonable fee, of course she can.


Hi Adam. 

Thanks Tidgy. Thanks Adam, thanks Wifey. 

But this time Tidgy would have to come over. I cannot allow the two Olis to leave. Keep in mind they're being punished.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Bea!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Henry, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Please locate an armadillo to sit on but mind you don't sit on a hedgehog, watch out for lov-flying fruit-flavoured jellyfish and the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> If we've got it.
> Here's the Todge sneaking into my laboratory.
> View attachment 223702



He’s getting so big!
Handsome boy!
[emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Just wanted to pop in for a spell before I take a nap [emoji42] 
I just got home from work 
Ttyl [emoji8]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Do you mean to say you didn't understand a word they said when talking to one another?


I wasn't really paying much attention. 
They were squabbling, mainly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Thanks Tidgy. Thanks Adam, thanks Wifey.
> 
> But this time Tidgy would have to come over. I cannot allow the two Olis to leave. Keep in mind they're being punished.


Tidgy is also grounded.
For hang gliding without permission. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> He’s getting so big!
> Handsome boy!
> [emoji173]️[emoji217]



SHE ! ! ! !
My beautiful girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a spell before I take a nap [emoji42]
> I just got home from work
> Ttyl [emoji8]


Hello and goodbye, Noel. 
Have a nice nap now.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 223703
> 
> Happy Birthday Bea!!



Thank you, Noel!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday Bea! I hope you enjoy your day


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy Birthday, Bea!
> Have a marvelous, splendiferous and smashing day!
> Enjoy!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you, Adam!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Bea! I hope you enjoy your day


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Yvonne G

I made out all my Christmas cards this a.m. You might want to remind Zak that we don't have his address.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SHE ! ! ! ! ...



Are you quite sure? 

She looks so big now. Of course it’s hard to judge from a single photo. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Kristoff

Let’s try a postcard if it works. And good night, roommates!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I made out all my Christmas cards this a.m. You might want to remind Zak that we don't have his address.



I think Adam said to address it to HIM, and he’ll get it to Zak. I’m going to put both cards together into a slightly larger Manila envelope and mail it to Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My birthday has already started very nicely! Hubby (who’s still asleep) left a present where he knew I’d find it: a book I’ve really wanted plus a cute card![emoji173]️
> And we have dinner reservations at one of my favorite restaurants! [emoji2][emoji106]


A verry *Happy Birthday* to you, Bea !
I hope you have had a great and funny day.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Henry, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> Please locate an armadillo to sit on but mind you don't sit on a hedgehog, watch out for lov-flying fruit-flavoured jellyfish and the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> If we've got it.
> Here's the Todge sneaking into my laboratory.
> View attachment 223702


Tidgy is a beauty ! Is that snow on the picture ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I think Adam said to address it to HIM, and he’ll get it to Zak. I’m going to put both cards together into a slightly larger Manila envelope and mail it to Adam.


Thank you!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> A verry *Happy Birthday* to you, Bea !
> I hope you have had a great and funny day.



Thank you, Bee!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy is a beauty ! Is that snow on the picture ?



I very much doubt it... not in Fes!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

Morning @JoesMum how are my lovely? How's your weekend so far


----------



## xlondon-ladyx

A massive happy birthday to the lovely @Bee62 so sorry I missed your special day, lots of love and best wishes sent to you and may you have many more happy healthy years ahead of you ❤ HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE KITTY QUEEN


----------



## JoesMum

xlondon-ladyx said:


> Morning @JoesMum how are my lovely? How's your weekend so far


Cold! We went to watch the rugby yesterday and, even with my thermals on, it was the coldest I have been in a very long time!

We were thinking of tidying the garden today, but I think making a steak and kidney pudding might be a higher priority. It's comfort food weather!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Cold! We went to watch the rugby yesterday and, even with my thermals on, it was the coldest I have been in a very long time!
> 
> We were thinking of tidying the garden today, but I think making a steak and kidney pudding might be a higher priority. It's comfort food weather!


Linda, I looked at my garden this morning and thought I would tidy up but changed my mind rapidly once I went out. It is so cold! We even had a bit of snow yesterday. So my day will be, walk the dog very quickly, light the fires, find a crummy film on the telly and cook a hearty meal for family, all nice and cosy!! Enjoy your Sunday..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I made out all my Christmas cards this a.m. You might want to remind Zak that we don't have his address.


Morning, Yvonne. 
Zak"s card can be sent care of my address, as he is worried his neighbours will not pass the cards on, they have intercepted post before now . 
I shall mention this in the "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" PM.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Are you quite sure?
> 
> She looks so big now. Of course it’s hard to judge from a single photo. Gorgeous girl!


She thanks you ! ! !
She's sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 223726
> 
> Let’s try a postcard if it works. And good night, roommates!


Lovely! 
It works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tidgy is a beauty ! Is that snow on the picture ?


No, but it does look like it doesn't it? 
It's a new plastic, waterproof paint I've added on. 
Quite safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think Adam said to address it to HIM, and he’ll get it to Zak. I’m going to put both cards together into a slightly larger Manila envelope and mail it to Adam.


Correct! 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all


Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> A massive happy birthday to the lovely @Bee62 so sorry I missed your special day, lots of love and best wishes sent to you and may you have many more happy healthy years ahead of you ❤ HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE KITTY QUEEN


Good morning, Sara! 
Lovely to have you back with us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

xlondon-ladyx said:


> A massive happy birthday to the lovely @Bee62 so sorry I missed your special day, lots of love and best wishes sent to you and may you have many more happy healthy years ahead of you ❤ HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE KITTY QUEEN


Good morning, Sara! 
Lovely to have you back with us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Linda, I looked at my garden this morning and thought I would tidy up but changed my mind rapidly once I went out. It is so cold! We even had a bit of snow yesterday. So my day will be, walk the dog very quickly, light the fires, find a crummy film on the telly and cook a hearty meal for family, all nice and cosy!! Enjoy your Sunday..


Good morning, Jane! 
Moderately chilly in the night, but nice warm, sunny morning now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Morning, Roommates. 
Lots to do again today, but will try to pop in when I can. 
First lesson in ten minutes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Lovies! [emoji8]
I hope everyone is having a good Saturday


----------



## JSWallace

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lovies! [emoji8]
> I hope everyone is having a good Saturday


Morning Noel!
It's Sunday here!!!
It's cold here but quite sunny, have family here later so just preparing food at the moment


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lovies! [emoji8]
> I hope everyone is having a good Saturday


Boooo!!!!!!! Tooo busy. 
Good morning, Noel.
I hope that you're having a nice Sunday.


----------



## Bee62

xlondon-ladyx said:


> A massive happy birthday to the lovely @Bee62 so sorry I missed your special day, lots of love and best wishes sent to you and may you have many more happy healthy years ahead of you ❤ HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE KITTY QUEEN


Thank you very much ! Kitty queen .... LOL !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but it does look like it doesn't it?
> It's a new plastic, waterproof paint I've added on.
> Quite safe.


Good afternoon Adam. Yes it looks like snow on the picture.


----------



## JSWallace

It's very cold hers today but rather glorious!


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 223750
> 
> It's very cold hers today but rather glorious!



Is that your dog, Jane? 
Beautiful colors!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Yes it looks like snow on the picture.


I doubt Tidgy will ever experience snow. 
I've see photos of some sulcatas who love it !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 223750
> 
> It's very cold hers today but rather glorious!


Beautiful !


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having trouble getting going this a.m. I seem to have a pretty strong case of the do nothings. Someone - anyone - please crack the whip and get me going!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having trouble getting going this a.m. I seem to have a pretty strong case of the do nothings. Someone - anyone - please crack the whip and get me going!


YVONNE ! ! ! ! ! !
GET MOVING AND DO WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE, AT ONCE ! !
Or I'll set the wool-spider on you, if she exists.


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> Is that your dog, Jane?
> Beautiful colors!


Yes, she is an Irish terrier. She really blends in with the Autumn colours...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. Cold, but Sunny here in east coast of the USA.....but, we managed to get out kayaking on the Chesapeake Bay friday and saturday. Heres a quick pix of one of the marinas we paddled by...few boats actually sailing on the water.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YVONNE ! ! ! ! ! !
> GET MOVING AND DO WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE, AT ONCE ! !
> Or I'll set the wool-spider on you, if she exists.


Thank you! I'm not a big fan of spiders, so that one was a pretty good taunt. I was able to pick up all the tortoise poop and move a bit of scrap lumber to the wood pile before my back communed with my "do nothings" and they told me it was time to quit and go in the house and take a couple aspirin.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is also grounded.
> For hang gliding without permission.
> Sorry.


Good evening Adam. 

Eve Tidgy?!  What's up back there?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wasn't really paying much attention.
> They were squabbling, mainly.


Not even a SINGLE word?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> A verry *Happy Birthday* to you, Bea !
> I hope you have had a great and funny day.


Good evening Sabine. 

Hope you are now better.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lovies! [emoji8]
> I hope everyone is having a good Saturday


Good evening Noel, hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SHE ! ! ! !
> My beautiful girl.


She definitely s beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I doubt Tidgy will ever experience snow.
> I've see photos of some sulcatas who love it !


If tortoises even sulcatas really love snow ? I don`t think soo. Much too cooooooold.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine.
> 
> Hope you are now better.


Good evening Gillian. Yes, I am better. Thank you for asking. And you ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Yes, I am better. Thank you for asking. And you ?


e
Glad to hear that. 

So far so good, despite the drop in temperature here: only 14 degrees C during the day and dropping to 8 at night...brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> e
> Glad to hear that.
> 
> So far so good, despite the drop in temperature here: only 14 degrees C during the day and dropping to 8 at night...brrrrrrrrrrr.


Hi Gillian, I would be happy with 14 C during the day and 8 at night. We have 3 C at night and 4,5 C trough the day. That is brrrrrrrr !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian, I would be happy with 14 C during the day and 8 at night. We have 3 C at night and 4,5 C trough the day. That is brrrrrrrr !


I totally agree with you. But by December it will be as cold here as it is in Germany. Let alone that, it snows almost every year. Brrrrrrrrrrrr once again.


----------



## Gillian M

at CDR ​


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> I totally agree with you. But by December it will be as cold here as it is in Germany. Let alone that, it snows almost every year. Brrrrrrrrrrrr once again.


An hour ago I made fire in the wood stove ....... waaaaarmmm


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223766
> 
> at CDR ​



Huuhh, that frightens me ....


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Want a ride ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> An hour ago I made fire in the wood stove ....... waaaaarmmm


Good for you. 

I've had the heating system almost all day long. And this is only the beginning.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Huuhh, that frightens me ....


Don't worry Sabine. He's a friendly chap who wants to join CDR. Right, @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Want a ride ?
> View attachment 223767



It seems to be a nice one. Don't you think so?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Cold, but Sunny here in east coast of the USA.....but, we managed to get out kayaking on the Chesapeake Bay friday and saturday. Heres a quick pix of one of the marinas we paddled by...few boats actually sailing on the water.
> 
> View attachment 223763


Very beautiful. 
Thanks for sharing. 
I'm the same as most people: could just about afford a kayak but not one of those boats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not even a SINGLE word?


"Nein!" mainly. 
And occasionally, "Dummkopf!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> She definitely s beautiful.


We think so! 
wifey and I love her very much. 
So does she.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very beautiful.
> Thanks for sharing.
> I'm the same as most people: could just about afford a kayak but not one of those boats.



Agree! Not sure who owns all of these massive 30' plus sail boats! Ocean going kayaks...are enough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If tortoises even sulcatas really love snow ? I don`t think soo. Much too cooooooold.


Good evening, Sabine. 
Indeed, but perhaps like me they enjoy the digging for a little while. Curious animals that they are.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello 
I'm back from the Georgia/Thanksgiving trip.
Thanksgiving, for our overseas members is us giving thanks for prospering. The indigenous Indians helped us to survive when our ancestors settled here into the "new world".
We thanked them later on by making them extinct.
I love history.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Mom is doing well and we did a lot.
If she remembers any of it tomorrow is anyone's guess.
But I was able to take her out and be with her for 4 days. Nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> I'm back from the Georgia/Thanksgiving trip.
> Thanksgiving, for our overseas members is us giving thanks for prospering. The indigenous Indians helped us to survive when our ancestors settled here into the "new world".
> We thanked them later on by making them extinct.
> I love history.


Welcome back, Ed! 
wifey's maiden name was Brennan, which means "person who branded the slaves". 
I love history too.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Nein!" mainly.
> And occasionally, "Dummkopf!".


Good evening Adam. 

Only those two words?  I wonder why.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, Ed!
> wifey's maiden name was Brennan, which means "person who branded the slaves".
> I love history too.


History? UGH! GOD only knows how much I disliked history as well as geography.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> History? UGH! GOD only knows how much I disliked history as well as geography.


In school, many years ago, I disliked those subjects too, but now, in my dotage, history VERY MUCH interests me. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> History? UGH! GOD only knows how much I disliked history as well as geography.





Yvonne G said:


> In school, many years ago, I disliked those subjects too, but now, in my dotage, history VERY MUCH interests me. Can't get enough of it.


I always liked geography, but hated history at school. 
In my youthful ignorance and arrogance I decided Palaeontology, dealing with half a billion years of life was so much bigger and more important.than ephemeral human history. 
I have since found out how fascinating history is and learn as much as my little brain will allow..


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems to be a nice one. Don't you think so?


I am to heavy for that tort. I would need a bigger one.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good for you.
> 
> I've had the heating system almost all day long. And this is only the beginning.


My central heating runs 24h / 7 days. 
The wood stove is additionally.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> I'm back from the Georgia/Thanksgiving trip.
> Thanksgiving, for our overseas members is us giving thanks for prospering. The indigenous Indians helped us to survive when our ancestors settled here into the "new world".
> We thanked them later on by making them extinct.
> I love history.


It is good that you are back. How is your mother ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> My central heating runs 24h / 7 days.
> The wood stove is additionally.


The previous owner of my house (my son in law) disconnected the gas wall heaters when he installed the wood stove. So burning wood is the only way to heat this house. I've lived here about 25 years and haven't had to buy wood yet. Scrap lumber and cutting down nuisance trees has done the job so far. Last year I had a giant pepper tree cut down, and burned most of the smaller branches last winter. There are still quite a few bigger pieces that need to be split. I hope my s-i-l remembers this needs to be done.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> The previous owner of my house (my son in law) disconnected the gas wall heaters when he installed the wood stove. So burning wood is the only way to heat this house. I've lived here about 25 years and haven't had to buy wood yet. Scrap lumber and cutting down nuisance trees has done the job so far. Last year I had a giant pepper tree cut down, and burned most of the smaller branches last winter. There are still quite a few bigger pieces that need to be split. I hope my s-i-l remembers this needs to be done.


How big is your property that you have so many trees to cut down for fire-wood ? I buy every year ready cuttet wood for my stove, but I have to buy heating oil too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I only have an acre, but there were many trees, mostly eucalyptus. As you know, eucalyptus is very brittle, and big limbs were breaking off all the time. I eventually cut them down for safety reasons. (I should say, I hired them cut down)


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> My central heating runs 24h / 7 days.
> The wood stove is additionally.


Wow if I ran my heating for 24 hours a day the cost would be astronomical. Even when it's really cold I will run mine for 5-6 hours a day max!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hmmmm, doesnt it depend on what ones thermostat is set at? Now that it's cold here in the east coast, and below freezing, we keep our thermostat set to 65F o/a 17C. It's on ... But only really on to maintain 17C.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> The previous owner of my house (my son in law) disconnected the gas wall heaters when he installed the wood stove. So burning wood is the only way to heat this house. I've lived here about 25 years and haven't had to buy wood yet. Scrap lumber and cutting down nuisance trees has done the job so far. Last year I had a giant pepper tree cut down, and burned most of the smaller branches last winter. There are still quite a few bigger pieces that need to be split. I hope my s-i-l remembers this needs to be done.


The gas going to my home HVAC system has never been turned on.
We had the heat on just 2 nights since 2008.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> It is good that you are back. How is your mother ?


She had a good few days


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, Ed!
> wifey's maiden name was Brennan, which means "person who branded the slaves".
> I love history too.


Yikes.
My mother's parents changed names because there was a mobster also named Nicholas DiGeronimo (grandfathers name)and my grandfather feared for the family. New name....Nick Jerome.
My dad's parents were named Mueller. Yep. Grandpa was a Nazi.....
Came here and became Franz Miller.
He also fled America shortly after dad's birth leaving him with a stepfather named Dwiggins. A mispelled name stamped on him at Ellis Island.
Welcome to America. Here's your new, pronouncable name.
A Scottish fellow we are told.
He also left home and never returned in about 1955.
No wonder why dad has children scattered all through the South. And why I take monogamy so seriously.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

post: 1548608 said:


> The gas going to my home HVAC system has never been turned on.
> We had the heat on just 2 nights since 2008.


However, my A/C is set at 73 and it runs every day. All day


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yikes.
> My mother's parents changed names because there was a mobster also named Nicholas DiGeronimo (grandfathers name)and my grandfather feared for the family. New name....Nick Jerome.
> My dad's parents were named Mueller. Yep. Grandpa was a Nazi.....
> Came here and became Franz Miller.
> He also fled America shortly after dad's birth leaving him with a stepfather named Dwiggins. A mispelled name stamped on him at Ellis Island.
> Welcome to America. Here's your new, pronouncable name.
> A Scottish fellow we are told.
> He also left home and never returned in about 1955.
> No wonder why dad has children scattered all through the South. And why I take monogamy so seriously.


Not all Germans were Nazis even back in the day- are you sure your grandfather was a Nazi?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Not all Germans were Nazis even back in the day- are you sure your grandfather was a Nazi?


According to family legend. Yes.
I was not just assuming it.
He was an SS member and not a wanted war criminal. It was just very unpopular to be an X German soldier after the war..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night, Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night, Bea.



Good night, Ed. 

I had a friend whose family immigrated to the US from Germany when she was 13. During WWII her grandfather was too old to be in the army, and her father was too young. The family was often near starvation throughout the war. Her father and grandfather would scavenge cigarette ends that they found, unroll what they could, combine the contents of several cigarette ends to make 1 whole cigarette and sell/barter them to the soldiers for anything they could get to keep the family alive. 
That gave me a very different viewpoint of war in general and the German side of WWII in particular.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I only have an acre, but there were many trees, mostly eucalyptus. As you know, eucalyptus is very brittle, and big limbs were breaking off all the time. I eventually cut them down for safety reasons. (I should say, I hired them cut down)


An acre is not little. I have half an acre and many trees too. It is a lot of work to keep such a big property in order, I know. 
For the grass and the stingy nettles I have my sheep now. They eat them ! Today I get hay for them to have some food for the winter.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Wow if I ran my heating for 24 hours a day the cost would be astronomical. Even when it's really cold I will run mine for 5-6 hours a day max!


What kind of heating do you have ? I have oil and the central heating runs on a thermostat. But to keep the water warm in the radiators it is necessary to run the heating day and night. But when I don`t need the warmth at night I turn the thermostat on the radiator off. That safes money too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It’s interesting to read everyone’s heating challenges. 

Like @JSWallace we have a gas fired boiler running our hot water and central heating. 

We got a new condensing boiler 2 years ago and it is massively more efficient than our old one. The boiler will pay for itself in gas savings in the next year. 

We laid a lot of extra insulation in the roof when we had the boiler changed and that will have helped too. 

It can be programmed separately for water and heating, so the water is on for an hour in the morning and an hour in the evening which is all it needs. 

When it’s cold enough for the heating, the thermostat is set to 20C and the heating will be on 8am-10pm if we’re in. 

If we’re out it goes off. If we’re away it goes into “holiday mode” ... a programme that keeps the house at 12C so it hardly ever cuts in, but stops things getting damp or frozen. 

That same year, I bit the bullet and replaced all our household light bulbs with LED bulbs. We had low energy CFL type bulbs all over before, but the LEDs are even more efficient and they don’t need time to warm up and be bright. That’s had a big noticeable effect on the electricity bill too


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm, doesnt it depend on what ones thermostat is set at? Now that it's cold here in the east coast, and below freezing, we keep our thermostat set to 65F o/a 17C. It's on ... But only really on to maintain 17C.


You are right, thermostats are good to safe money and having it warm although.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The gas going to my home HVAC system has never been turned on.
> We had the heat on just 2 nights since 2008.


Lucky you. But for the risk of hurricanes I am not envy on your climate.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> She had a good few days


Now I read what you wrote. It is good that you both have had a few fine days.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Ed.
> 
> I had a friend whose family immigrated to the US from Germany when she was 13. During WWII her grandfather was too old to be in the army, and her father was too young. The family was often near starvation throughout the war. Her father and grandfather would scavenge cigarette ends that they found, unroll what they could, combine the contents of several cigarette ends to make 1 whole cigarette and sell/barter them to the soldiers for anything they could get to keep the family alive.
> That gave me a very different viewpoint of war in general and the German side of WWII in particular.


Thank you Bea for that statement. My mother was a child in the WWII. What she told me about her life was terrible to hear. My grandfather was in the army but he was no Nazi. Not all Germans had been Nazis as you said Bea. Personally I think that this is history. It should not be forgotten, but it is history, over and out. My mothers was to young to know what was going on, what the Nazis do, and for me it is history that I read in books, not more. But I visited Bergen-Belsen, a monument of a concentration camp.
War is hard, terrible and cruel on every side and I hope and wish that we all don`t have war in our land anymore.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Bea for that statement. My mother was a child in the WWII. What she told me about her life was terrible to hear. My grandfather was in the army but he was no Nazi. Not all Germans had been Nazis as you said Bea. Personally I think that this is history. It should not be forgotten, but it is history, over and out. My mothers was to young to know what was going on, what the Nazis do, and for me it is history that I read in books, not more. But I visited Bergen-Belsen, a monument of a concentration camp.
> War is hard, terrible and cruel on every side and I hope and wish that we all don`t have war in our land anymore.



I visited Dachau. I think everyone should visit one of these former camps. It isn’t a happy experience; it shakes you to the core no matter how much you know about and understand the history. 

It would make a huge difference to people’s tolerance and attitude to those who are ‘different’ for whatever reason. 

To steal a quote from author Douglas Adams ”nearly two thousand years after one man had been nailed to a tree for saying how great it would be to be nice to people for a change”... visiting changes your perspective.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I visited Dachau. I think everyone should visit one of these former camps. It isn’t a happy experience; it shakes you to the core no matter how much you know about and understand the history.
> 
> It would make a huge difference to people’s tolerance and attitude to those who are ‘different’ for whatever reason.
> 
> To steal a quote from author Douglas Adams ”nearly two thousand years after one man had been nailed to a tree for saying how great it would be to be nice to people for a change”... visiting changes your perspective.


I totally agree with you, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yikes.
> My mother's parents changed names because there was a mobster also named Nicholas DiGeronimo (grandfathers name)and my grandfather feared for the family. New name....Nick Jerome.
> My dad's parents were named Mueller. Yep. Grandpa was a Nazi.....
> Came here and became Franz Miller.
> He also fled America shortly after dad's birth leaving him with a stepfather named Dwiggins. A mispelled name stamped on him at Ellis Island.
> Welcome to America. Here's your new, pronouncable name.
> A Scottish fellow we are told.
> He also left home and never returned in about 1955.
> No wonder why dad has children scattered all through the South. And why I take monogamy so seriously.


My family name is Gate. 
From gatekeeper, they collected the taxes for using certain toll roads. 
wifey's family were tax collectors in India for 3 generations during the British rule. 
All very popular I'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, all! 
Lots of shopping and cleaning today. 
Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I visited Dachau. I think everyone should visit one of these former camps. It isn’t a happy experience; it shakes you to the core no matter how much you know about and understand the history.
> 
> It would make a huge difference to people’s tolerance and attitude to those who are ‘different’ for whatever reason.
> 
> To steal a quote from author Douglas Adams ”nearly two thousand years after one man had been nailed to a tree for saying how great it would be to be nice to people for a change”... visiting changes your perspective.



Absolutely agree.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Bea for that statement. My mother was a child in the WWII. What she told me about her life was terrible to hear. My grandfather was in the army but he was no Nazi. Not all Germans had been Nazis as you said Bea. Personally I think that this is history. It should not be forgotten, but it is history, over and out. My mothers was to young to know what was going on, what the Nazis do, and for me it is history that I read in books, not more. But I visited Bergen-Belsen, a monument of a concentration camp.
> War is hard, terrible and cruel on every side and I hope and wish that we all don`t have war in our land anymore.



Big hugs to you, Bee. [emoji173]️
I am very proud of my German heritage.
[emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Big hugs to you, Bee. [emoji173]️
> I am very proud of my German heritage.
> [emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


My pleasure !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, all!
> Lots of shopping and cleaning today.
> Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good afternoon Adam. Buzzzzzzyyy ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Buzzzzzzyyy ?????


Buzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes! 
Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!
Very!
Buzzzzzzzzzzz
Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Buuuzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bz!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm German too, on my father's side. Both my dad's parents are from the old country. I love looking at their pictures:




That's my dad's mom holding my dad. She already looks too old to be having a child that age, huh? And darn it, I couldn't find his dad's picture. They lived in Oswego, Oregon and raised fox and rabbits. The father had a small neighborhood grocery store. He was a big man with a huge stomach, and had a pipe in his mouth at all times. At the time of his death, he had a groove worn in his front teeth where that pipe sat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm German too, on my father's side. Both my dad's parents are from the old country. I love looking at their pictures:
> 
> View attachment 223806
> 
> 
> That's my dad's mom holding my dad. She already looks too old to be having a child that age, huh? And darn it, I couldn't find his dad's picture. They lived in Oswego, Oregon and raised fox and rabbits. The father had a small neighborhood grocery store. He was a big man with a huge stomach, and had a pipe in his mouth at all times. At the time of his death, he had a groove worn in his front teeth where that pipe sat.


That's lovely. 
Like I say, I adore history.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I'm German too, on my father's side. Both my dad's parents are from the old country. I love looking at their pictures:
> 
> View attachment 223806
> 
> 
> That's my dad's mom holding my dad. She already looks too old to be having a child that age, huh? And darn it, I couldn't find his dad's picture. They lived in Oswego, Oregon and raised fox and rabbits. The father had a small neighborhood grocery store. He was a big man with a huge stomach, and had a pipe in his mouth at all times. At the time of his death, he had a groove worn in his front teeth where that pipe sat.



So cool! [emoji2]
The name on the photo- Neiss- is it pronounced the same as Nice? [emoji2]


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> So cool! [emoji2]
> The name on the photo- Neiss- is it pronounced the same as Nice? [emoji2]



Yes. I was a "Neiss" girl until I got married! (Then I became a Gomez girl!!) I would spell my name for people - N E I S S - then I would pronounce it "NICE" (like ice). And 9 times out of 10 they would say back to me, " Oh, you mean Neeeece." As if I didn't know how to say my own name.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning [emoji274] Roomates [emoji112]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I was a "Neiss" girl until I got married! (Then I became a Gomez girl!!) I would spell my name for people - N E I S S - then I would pronounce it "NICE" (like ice). And 9 times out of 10 they would say back to me, " Oh, you mean Neeeece." As if I didn't know how to say my own name.



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! [emoji38]
So Maggie was a Neiss girl, too!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning [emoji274] Roomates [emoji112]


Good morning, Noel! 
Have a lovely day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just bought my potato for the week! 
Golly, I need a nap.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! [emoji38]
> So Maggie was a Neiss girl, too!!!


Puhleeze! Maggie was NEVER a Neiss girl!!!

(I know I'm safe in saying that because she's having computer trouble and can't read the Forum)


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just bought my potato for the week!
> Golly, I need a nap.



One potato? I eat just about a potato a day. I love potatoes!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having another hard-to-get-going day. It's almost 8:30a and I still haven't prepared the tortoise food. It's a bit cold outside, and quite wet (we had a small rain event overnight), and VERY windy. I HATE the wind!!!!! Once I get started, it's easier, but sitting here at the computer, it takes an awful lot of will power to push myself away and get going. I've read all the facebook posts and all the Neighborhood posts. I've read all the posts here on the Forum and answered the ones I could. There's nothing left here to do. I MUST go!! Dang.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having another hard-to-get-going day. It's almost 8:30a and I still haven't prepared the tortoise food. It's a bit cold outside, and quite wet (we had a small rain event overnight), and VERY windy. I HATE the wind!!!!! Once I get started, it's easier, but sitting here at the computer, it takes an awful lot of will power to push myself away and get going. I've read all the facebook posts and all the Neighborhood posts. I've read all the posts here on the Forum and answered the ones I could. There's nothing left here to do. I MUST go!! Dang.



Now, I would have pronounced your maiden name as Nice, Yvonne. I did study German at school and what little I can remember is that EI is pronounced like EYE and IE is pronounced EE...

We have a village near here called Leigh. Everyone local knows it is pronounced the Germanic way - Lie as in to lie down. You can tell those who aren't local as they go for the more likely English pronunciation of Lee. 

The weather is revolting here too. Heavy rain - yuk!

Still, I got plenty done including an online training module for my school governor role. I have another two of those to complete, but there's only so much you can do without glazing over


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I am to heavy for that tort. I would need a bigger one.


Good evening Sabine. 

Oh come on.....how much do you weigh? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> My central heating runs 24h / 7 days.
> The wood stove is additionally.


Me too, Sabine. But I do not have a wooden stove.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always liked geography, but hated history at school.
> In my youthful ignorance and arrogance I decided Palaeontology, dealing with half a billion years of life was so much bigger and more important.than ephemeral human history.
> I have since found out how fascinating history is and learn as much as my little brain will allow..


Good evening Adam.

Is Tidgy planning to come or not? Please let me know so that we can pick her up at the airport.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Now, I would have pronounced your maiden name as Nice, Yvonne. I did study German at school and what little I can remember is that EI is pronounced like EYE and IE is pronounced EE...
> 
> We have a village near here called Leigh. Everyone local knows it is pronounced the Germanic way - Lie as in to lie down. You can tell those who aren't local as they go for the more likely English pronunciation of Lee.
> 
> The weather is revolting here too. Heavy rain - yuk!
> 
> Still, I got plenty done including an online training module for my school governor role. I have another two of those to complete, but there's only so much you can do without glazing over



It's funny, because those same people who say "Neeece" will pronounce Reiss or other names with that ei combination with the long i sound, just not the one starting with an n.


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Wow if I ran my heating for 24 hours a day the cost would be astronomical. Even when it's really cold I will run mine for 5-6 hours a day max!


Good evening Jane, hope you are well. 

It definitely is costly, but Winter days are so cold that I keep the central heating system on hours on end.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Puhleeze! Maggie was NEVER a Neiss girl!!!
> 
> (I know I'm safe in saying that because she's having computer trouble and can't read the Forum)



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm German too, on my father's side. Both my dad's parents are from the old country. I love looking at their pictures:
> 
> View attachment 223806
> 
> 
> That's my dad's mom holding my dad. She already looks too old to be having a child that age, huh? And darn it, I couldn't find his dad's picture. They lived in Oswego, Oregon and raised fox and rabbits. The father had a small neighborhood grocery store. He was a big man with a huge stomach, and had a pipe in his mouth at all times. At the time of his death, he had a groove worn in his front teeth where that pipe sat.


It is interesting and funny for me that you, Bea and other Americans are proud of their German "roots". I love it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Buzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Buuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes!
> Buuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!
> Very!
> Buzzzzzzzzzzz
> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Buuuzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bz!


All buzzy Adams and bees need sometimes a rest from their buzziness


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I was a "Neiss" girl until I got married! (Then I became a Gomez girl!!) I would spell my name for people - N E I S S - then I would pronounce it "NICE" (like ice). And 9 times out of 10 they would say back to me, " Oh, you mean Neeeece." As if I didn't know how to say my own name.


I am sure you always had been a ( nice ) Neiss girl.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> It is interesting and funny for me that you, Bea and other Americans are proud of their German "roots". I love it.


A nice pic, Sabine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having another hard-to-get-going day. It's almost 8:30a and I still haven't prepared the tortoise food. It's a bit cold outside, and quite wet (we had a small rain event overnight), and VERY windy. I HATE the wind!!!!! Once I get started, it's easier, but sitting here at the computer, it takes an awful lot of will power to push myself away and get going. I've read all the facebook posts and all the Neighborhood posts. I've read all the posts here on the Forum and answered the ones I could. There's nothing left here to do. I MUST go!! Dang.


What a pity you live so far away ! I would like to help you with the torts. I know that it is hard to go outside when the weather isn`t nice and TFO is already waiting ..... 
Bang ! Have to push and kick myself sometimes too !!!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> A nice pic, Sabine. Thanks for sharing.


Good evening Gillian ! 
It was not my pic, it was Yvonne`s !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> What a pity you live so far away ! I would like to help you with the torts. I know that it is hard to go outside when the weather isn`t nice and TFO is already waiting .....
> Bang ! Have to push and kick myself sometimes too !!!


Why do you have to do that?!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian !
> It was not my pic, it was Yvonne`s !


Oh, thanks for informing and correcting me of course, me, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

*That is a nice pic, isn`t it ????*


one of my sullies, butt....


----------



## Bee62

Today I have taken new pics of my sullies. The grow terrible ...... fast .... but sooo smooth


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Why do you have to do that?!


Because I am lazy .....
There is a good saying: I work because I must live ( earn money ), but I don`t live for working all the time .....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Today I have taken new pics of my sullies. The grow terrible ...... fast .... but sooo smooth
> View attachment 223826
> View attachment 223824
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223827


Oh..............they're gorgeous. GOD bless.


----------



## Bee62

Here is my favorite one: My Leo. I am sure he is male. He is such a strong and proud guy !
I need two hands to grabb him.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh..............they're gorgeous. GOD bless.


Thank you Gillian !


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Today I have taken new pics of my sullies. The grow terrible ...... fast .... but sooo smooth
> View attachment 223826
> View attachment 223824
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223827



Beautiful babies [emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Today I have taken new pics of my sullies. The grow terrible ...... fast .... but sooo smooth
> View attachment 223826
> View attachment 223824
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223827


This should make believers out of those doubters on the German forum. He's a beauty!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Today I have taken new pics of my sullies. The grow terrible ...... fast .... but sooo smooth
> View attachment 223826
> View attachment 223824
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223827



BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Here is my favorite one: My Leo. I am sure he is male. He is such a strong and proud guy !
> I need two hands to grabb him.
> View attachment 223828
> View attachment 223829



Good evening, Bee and all the roommates!
Leo is gorgeous. And so smooth!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Beautiful babies [emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji173]️


Good evening Noel and thank you very much ! Yes I love these little dinosaurs !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> This should make believers out of those doubters on the German forum. He's a beauty!


Thank you very much Yvonne. I will post these pictures in the German forum too. Let`s see what they say..... ( I soak them to death ...... ) Mayby one day they believe that these torts DO AND SHOULD NOT LIVE IN DESERT CONDITIONS !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji2]


Thank you so much Bea !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, Bee and all the roommates!
> Leo is gorgeous. And so smooth!


Good evening Lena. Yes he is and he is *vain *!!! He is the one that sits every morning for half an hour in their terracotta dish and be baths !! Sometimes I ask myself if I should give him a brush to scrub his shell .....


----------



## Bee62

Hello ?? Where have you all gone ? It is so dark in here, I can`t see anybody !


----------



## Moozillion

Hello!
I was running errands and had a class, but now I’m back! 
Good evening, Bee! [emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hello!
> I was running errands and had a class, but now I’m back!
> Good evening, Bee! [emoji2]


Good evening Bea. I just e- mailed a good friend of mine ( German ) ho keeps many different species of turtles. I asked him your question about the water for turtles ( hard water or smooth water ). For fish I have the answer for you: It depends on the specie of fish if it needs hard or smooth water. Some fish live in mangroove woods and need smooth water and other need hard water ( for example in the Lake Tanganyika ).


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Yvonne. I will post these pictures in the German forum too. Let`s see what they say..... ( I soak them to death ...... ) Mayby one day they believe that these torts DO AND SHOULD NOT LIVE IN DESERT CONDITIONS !


Sabine, it's time for a new English language lesson.

I have seen you post "mayby" a few times now, so I think it isn't a typo.

The English word you need is "maybe" ... Ends in an E not a Y 


Bee62 said:


> Hello ?? Where have you all gone ? It is so dark in here, I can`t see anybody !


I am popping in and out. It's been a busy day and I am trying to catch up with Christmas planning and shopping... And also sorting out a family weekend up North for my mother's 80th birthday in a couple of weeks. We have hired a big house in Buxton. Now I am trying to organise my Uncles and Aunts, my sister, my children, my niece and nephew...

Thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sabine, it's time for a new English language lesson.
> 
> I have seen you post "mayby" a few times now, so I think it isn't a typo.
> 
> The English word you need is "maybe" ... Ends in an E not a Y I am popping in and out. It's been a busy day and I am trying to catch up with Christmas planning and shopping... And also sorting out a family weekend up North for my mother's 80th birthday in a couple of weeks. We have hired a big house in Buxton. Now I am trying to organise my Uncles and Aunts, my sister, my children, my niece and nephew...
> 
> Thank goodness for the internet!


Oh, thank you Linda. It is maybe, okay ! Thank you for that hint ! I hope I will never write it wrong again.

To organize a big family meeting is more difficult as taking care of a sack of fleas !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> To organize a big family meeting is more difficult as taking care of a sack of fleas !


That must be a German saying, but I agree 

An English equivalent is that it’s like herding cats which is an equally impossible task


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Bea. I just e- mailed a good friend of mine ( German ) ho keeps many different species of turtles. I asked him your question about the water for turtles ( hard water or smooth water ). For fish I have the answer for you: It depends on the specie of fish if it needs hard or smooth water. Some fish live in mangroove woods and need smooth water and other need hard water ( for example in the Lake Tanganyika ).



Thank you, Bee! [emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Bee! [emoji2]


When I have his answer I write you in your thread what he had said.


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone [emoji112]
I just got back from running errands including going to the post office to drop off my TORTIOSE and my cards for the Christmas exchange YAY!


----------



## JSWallace

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji112]
> I just got back from running errands including going to the post office to drop off my TORTIOSE and my cards for the Christmas exchange YAY!


Hi Noel, I got mine all organised today too, just need to get to post office now to get them sent off.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji112]
> I just got back from running errands including going to the post office to drop off my TORTIOSE and my cards for the Christmas exchange YAY!


Yahhhyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I think the cards will be cute [emoji1]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Ed.
> 
> I had a friend whose family immigrated to the US from Germany when she was 13. During WWII her grandfather was too old to be in the army, and her father was too young. The family was often near starvation throughout the war. Her father and grandfather would scavenge cigarette ends that they found, unroll what they could, combine the contents of several cigarette ends to make 1 whole cigarette and sell/barter them to the soldiers for anything they could get to keep the family alive.
> That gave me a very different viewpoint of war in general and the German side of WWII in particular.


Both my German and Italian grandparents arrived after the war.
My Italian grandfather was from Napoli and not a soldier.


Moozillion said:


> Good night, Ed.
> 
> I had a friend whose family immigrated to the US from Germany when she was 13. During WWII her grandfather was too old to be in the army, and her father was too young. The family was often near starvation throughout the war. Her father and grandfather would scavenge cigarette ends that they found, unroll what they could, combine the contents of several cigarette ends to make 1 whole cigarette and sell/barter them to the soldiers for anything they could get to keep the family alive.
> That gave me a very different viewpoint of war in general and the German side of WWII in particular.


Most of what is known about my German soldier grandfather is legend only.
But he came here for a better life.
That speaks for itself.
I don't know what capacity or rank he had in the war. But some Nazi medals remain in the family from what I understand.
Here in America, we all came from somewhere else.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Puhleeze! Maggie was NEVER a Neiss girl!!!
> 
> (I know I'm safe in saying that because she's having computer trouble and can't read the Forum)


I for one miss hearing from Maggie.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> It is interesting and funny for me that you, Bea and other Americans are proud of their German "roots". I love it.


It's who we are.
I just ordered an Ancestry DNA kit to see where I'm from once and for all. It might get interesting.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji112]
> I just got back from running errands including going to the post office to drop off my TORTIOSE and my cards for the Christmas exchange YAY!


You are all so busy.... I have to hurry up to get all cards and my TORTOISE ready.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> I think the cards will be cute [emoji1]


I think so too !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Both my German and Italian grandparents arrived after the war.
> My Italian grandfather was from Napoli and not a soldier.
> 
> Most of what is known about my German soldier grandfather is legend only.
> But he came here for a better life.
> That speaks for itself.
> I don't know what capacity or rank he had in the war. But some Nazi medals remain in the family from what I understand.
> Here in America, we all came from somewhere else.....


No matter where you come from .... it matters what or who you are !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's who we are.
> I just ordered an Ancestry DNA kit to see where I'm from once and for all. It might get interesting.


Will you tell us the result ? ( not to be curious, but I am )


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji112]
> I just got back from running errands including going to the post office to drop off my TORTIOSE and my cards for the Christmas exchange YAY!



WOW!!! You’re on the ball!!! 
I mailed my cards today, but am still shopping for my TORTOISE.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's who we are.
> I just ordered an Ancestry DNA kit to see where I'm from once and for all. It might get interesting.



COOL!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! You’re on the ball!!!
> I mailed my cards today, but am still shopping for my TORTOISE.



I needed to ship my TORTIOSE because of it’s journey [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Where is Adam ?
The dark Lord of the CDR.
The armadillo and hedgehoks friend.
The "polisher" of the yellyfish.
The feeder of the snowleopard and maybe the whoolspider too ?
The chaser of the meerkats.
The counter of the corners.
The wibbler and wobbler.
Tidgys Dad, wifeys husband and the collector of old petrified plants and animals.
My bat companion at night flies.
@Tidgy's Dad : Where are you tonight? I miss you !


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's who we are.
> I just ordered an Ancestry DNA kit to see where I'm from once and for all. It might get interesting.


I'd love to do that!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's who we are.
> I just ordered an Ancestry DNA kit to see where I'm from once and for all. It might get interesting.





Yvonne G said:


> I'd love to do that!


We did that Ed & Yvonne. It was interesting.

What it shows is how your DNA compares with the population of each country as it stands now. It doesn't give you your actual origins, but it does give you a clue as to what's in the mix... And reveals any possible illicit flings of your ancestors!

This one is mine... Very British Isles with a celtic slant which reflects the Welsh half of me:



And this is JoesDad.... Where did that Asian and Native American slip in? We know of infidelities in his ancestry, so it's had an affect. Given JoesDad's red hair, it is surprising that he doesn't show the celtic bias that I do.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s going to be a long day today. I am heading up to London later to meet with university friends... it will be a late night and there is likely to be a hangover tomorrow


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We did that Ed & Yvonne. It was interesting.
> 
> What it shows is how your DNA compares with the population of each country as it stands now. It doesn't give you your actual origins, but it does give you a clue as to what's in the mix... And reveals any possible illicit flings of your ancestors!
> 
> This one is mine... Very British Isles with a celtic slant which reflects the Welsh half of me:
> View attachment 223865
> 
> 
> And this is JoesDad.... Where did that Asian and Native American slip in? We know of infidelities in his ancestry, so it's had an affect. Given JoesDad's red hair, it is surprising that he doesn't show the celtic bias that I do.
> View attachment 223866



Interesting stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> One potato? I eat just about a potato a day. I love potatoes!


They are too heavy for me to carry. 
If necessary I will buy another one soon if wifey is greedy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just a quick good morning from the Chesapeake Bay state of Maryland. We are enjoying abnormally warm, sunny days here for late November. Our Pin Oak tree is still full of wonderful, golden leaves, especially as the morning's sun hits the tops!

Ps: since it is #GivingTuesday consider Kiva.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Is Tidgy planning to come or not? Please let me know so that we can pick her up at the airport.


Tidgy is grounded for attacking the neighbour's donkey. 
Sorry, she will not be coming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All buzzy Adams and bees need sometimes a rest from their buzziness


It's because I've had so many rests that I now have so much to do. 
BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Today I have taken new pics of my sullies. The grow terrible ...... fast .... but sooo smooth
> View attachment 223826
> View attachment 223824
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223825
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223827


Very beautiful. 
Lovely photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That must be a German saying, but I agree
> 
> An English equivalent is that it’s like herding cats which is an equally impossible task


Hmmm.
I will try to herd some cats and see what happens. There are lots in the streets here. 
Most of them have fleas,so I can try to herd the fleas as well. 
Results to follow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Where is Adam ?
> The dark Lord of the CDR.
> The armadillo and hedgehoks friend.
> The "polisher" of the yellyfish.
> The feeder of the snowleopard and maybe the whoolspider too ?
> The chaser of the meerkats.
> The counter of the corners.
> The wibbler and wobbler.
> Tidgys Dad, wifeys husband and the collector of old petrified plants and animals.
> My bat companion at night flies.
> @Tidgy's Dad : Where are you tonight? I miss you !


Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Here I am! 
Thanks, that's lovely and fairly accurate. 
Though i do not feed the wool spider (if it exists). 
It's nice when people miss me. 
I miss you too, but I must refrain from spending all day in the Cold Dark Room with my lovely Roommates.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We did that Ed & Yvonne. It was interesting.
> 
> What it shows is how your DNA compares with the population of each country as it stands now. It doesn't give you your actual origins, but it does give you a clue as to what's in the mix... And reveals any possible illicit flings of your ancestors!
> 
> This one is mine... Very British Isles with a celtic slant which reflects the Welsh half of me:
> View attachment 223865
> 
> 
> And this is JoesDad.... Where did that Asian and Native American slip in? We know of infidelities in his ancestry, so it's had an affect. Given JoesDad's red hair, it is surprising that he doesn't show the celtic bias that I do.
> View attachment 223866


That is fascinating! 
I must get this done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a quick good morning from the Chesapeake Bay state of Maryland. We are enjoying abnormally warm, sunny days here for late November. Our Pin Oak tree is still full of wonderful, golden leaves, especially as the morning's sun hits the tops!
> 
> Ps: since it is #GivingTuesday consider Kiva.org
> 
> View attachment 223869


Hi, Mark! 
Another super photo. 
It's raining here! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are in desperate need of it and rain is predicted for the next few days. 
Booooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have to go shopping.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Mark!
> Another super photo.
> It's raining here!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We are in desperate need of it and rain is predicted for the next few days.
> Booooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have to go shopping.



It's been abnormally dry here as well. One of the main reasons why this years' Autumn colors were a bit dull, coupled with only a few hard frosts. There are a few major storms blowing across western Alaska....90 mph winds, allegedly 50-60 ft waves out at sea, these storms are heading east south east and are predicted to bring colder temps and rain this way the end of next week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> It's been abnormally dry here as well. One of the main reasons why this years' Autumn colors were a bit dull, coupled with only a few hard frosts. There are a few major storms blowing across western Alaska....90 mph winds, allegedly 50-60 ft waves out at sea, these storms are heading east south east and are predicted to bring colder temps and rain this way the end of next week.


Yes, I think all the water has ended up in Europe this year.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Roommates


----------



## Yvonne G

Top o' the marnin' to ya, Noel! And good day/evening to the rest of you.


----------



## Yvonne G

I needed an excuse for having my oven on in the kitchen this a.m, (I was cold and wanted to use the oven to give me some heat) so I took some leftover apples and made an apple pie. I've never made apple pie before - not a big fan of fruit pie. But the apples were mealy and not satisfactory for eating as is. So in about an hour I'm going to have to set my one-trip-into-town rule aside so I can go get some vanilla ice cream at the store. I bought apples, cabbage, red potatoes, red onions and german sausage to try a recipe that I saw in a sidebar on Facebook. I really love cooked cabbage, so I thought what the heck. Well, folks, if that recipe turns up on your FB sidebar, don't bother. It was pretty yuck!!!! It did smell pretty good, though. 

The sun is brightly shining, but it's darned cold out there! I don't have much firewood this year, so I'm being frugal with the firewood. Haven't made a fire in the wood stove yet this year. I've a sneaking suspicion that that's going to change soon, though. Br-r-r-r.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I needed an excuse for having my oven on in the kitchen this a.m, (I was cold and wanted to use the oven to give me some heat) so I took some leftover apples and made an apple pie. I've never made apple pie before - not a big fan of fruit pie. But the apples were mealy and not satisfactory for eating as is. So in about an hour I'm going to have to set my one-trip-into-town rule aside so I can go get some vanilla ice cream at the store. I bought apples, cabbage, red potatoes, red onions and german sausage to try a recipe that I saw in a sidebar on Facebook. I really love cooked cabbage, so I thought what the heck. Well, folks, if that recipe turns up on your FB sidebar, don't bother. It was pretty yuck!!!! It did smell pretty good, though.
> 
> The sun is brightly shining, but it's darned cold out there! I don't have much firewood this year, so I'm being frugal with the firewood. Haven't made a fire in the wood stove yet this year. I've a sneaking suspicion that that's going to change soon, though. Br-r-r-r.


I miss the smell of fireplaces and burning leaf piles.
Now when I smell smoke, it means someones house is on fire.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love apple pie yummy!
It’s starting to feel like winter here. It was 49 when got up this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates


Good afternoon, Noel! 
All well in you part of the world?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Top o' the marnin' to ya, Noel! And good day/evening to the rest of you.


Good afternoon, Yvonne! 
Nice and motivated today ?
(spider, spider, spider)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss the smell of fireplaces and burning leaf piles.
> Now when I smell smoke, it means someones house is on fire.


wifey set the house on fire once. 
So when i smell smoke, I panic. 
Mind you, I set fire to my bedroom when i was a lad. 
About 3 times, if I recall.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey set the house on fire once.
> So when i smell smoke, I panic.
> Mind you, I set fire to my bedroom when i was a lad.
> About 3 times, if I recall.



[emoji33] THREE TIMES??!?! [emoji91]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> I love apple pie yummy!
> It’s starting to feel like winter here. It was 49 when got up this morning


Nice


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey set the house on fire once.
> So when i smell smoke, I panic.
> Mind you, I set fire to my bedroom when i was a lad.
> About 3 times, if I recall.


I dread to think what you were doing in there to create fire so many times!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That must be a German saying, but I agree
> 
> An English equivalent is that it’s like herding cats which is an equally impossible task


Yes. you are right , it is an German saying.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> I will try to herd some cats and see what happens. There are lots in the streets here.
> Most of them have fleas,so I can try to herd the fleas as well.
> Results to follow!


I can tell you the result: The cats are gone after a while but left you some fleas. Much joy with them.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> It's been abnormally dry here as well. One of the main reasons why this years' Autumn colors were a bit dull, coupled with only a few hard frosts. There are a few major storms blowing across western Alaska....90 mph winds, allegedly 50-60 ft waves out at sea, these storms are heading east south east and are predicted to bring colder temps and rain this way the end of next week.


Who wants rain from Germany ? We have too much of it. I only say: swamp, that`s what my garden and the meadow of the sheep is like.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny and bright all day....temps still way above average, I'm sure Winter's blustery knife will soon be thrown our way... But until that happens we enjoyed an afternoon out on the water. Trees still looking alright at water's edge.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I needed an excuse for having my oven on in the kitchen this a.m, (I was cold and wanted to use the oven to give me some heat) so I took some leftover apples and made an apple pie. I've never made apple pie before - not a big fan of fruit pie. But the apples were mealy and not satisfactory for eating as is. So in about an hour I'm going to have to set my one-trip-into-town rule aside so I can go get some vanilla ice cream at the store. I bought apples, cabbage, red potatoes, red onions and german sausage to try a recipe that I saw in a sidebar on Facebook. I really love cooked cabbage, so I thought what the heck. Well, folks, if that recipe turns up on your FB sidebar, don't bother. It was pretty yuck!!!! It did smell pretty good, though.
> 
> The sun is brightly shining, but it's darned cold out there! I don't have much firewood this year, so I'm being frugal with the firewood. Haven't made a fire in the wood stove yet this year. I've a sneaking suspicion that that's going to change soon, though. Br-r-r-r.


How cold is it ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny and bright all day....temps still way above average, I'm sure Winter's blustery knife will soon be thrown our way... But until that happens we enjoyed an afternoon out on the water. Trees still looking alright at water's edge.
> 
> View attachment 223930



You have beautiful scenery


----------



## Bee62

Good evening Linda.
*Maybe* tomorrow will be a sunny day here too. ( Think of the musical My Fair Lady )
..... I think she`s got it ....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Linda.
> *Maybe* tomorrow will be a sunny day here too. ( Think of the musical My Fair Lady )
> ..... I think she`s got it ....



The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain


In German it is said: Es grünt so grün wenn Spaniens Blüten blühen .....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In German it is said: Es grünt so grün wenn Spaniens Blüten blühen .....



Lots of umlauts in that!

And not a literal translation of the English original either. The first bit doesn’t translate to me “It greens so green”?

Help please Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33] THREE TIMES??!?! [emoji91]


I was very fond of my chemistry set and Bunsen burner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I dread to think what you were doing in there to create fire so many times!!!


The quest for knowledge and scientific understanding. 
And being stupid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I can tell you the result: The cats are gone after a while but left you some fleas. Much joy with them.


Grrrrrrr ! ! ! 
i am so itchy ! ! ! 
I think you were right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who wants rain from Germany ? We have too much of it. I only say: swamp, that`s what my garden and the meadow of the sheep is like.


The first of your deliveries arrived today. 
We've had a bit of rain. 
Hopefully, the next one will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I love apple pie yummy!
> It’s starting to feel like winter here. It was 49 when got up this morning


It turned out ok, very heavy, but tasty.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> How cold is it ?


It was about 38F overnight. Supposed to get down there again tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It was about 38F overnight. Supposed to get down there again tonight.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didn't know it got that cold in California! 
Stay warm.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know it got that cold in California!
> Stay warm.


Oh yes. Here in Central California our normal winter night time temp is 32F with occasional forays down into the 20s


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That must be a German saying, but I agree
> 
> An English equivalent is that it’s like herding cats which is an equally impossible task



Herding cats? I think Bee is doing that all the time!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello ?? Where have you all gone ? It is so dark in here, I can`t see anybody !



I’ve been so busy the past couple of days. It’s good to be back.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji112]
> I just got back from running errands including going to the post office to drop off my TORTIOSE and my cards for the Christmas exchange YAY!



Yikes. I’m yet to do that.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's who we are.
> I just ordered an Ancestry DNA kit to see where I'm from once and for all. It might get interesting.



Husband and I did that on 23andme. Amazing stuff. I think they don’t give you medical information any more (how likely or not likely you’re to have certain health conditions based on your genetic makeup) because nanny state the US decided people would use that information instead of going to actual doctors.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Both my German and Italian grandparents arrived after the war.
> My Italian grandfather was from Napoli and not a soldier.
> 
> Most of what is known about my German soldier grandfather is legend only.
> But he came here for a better life.
> That speaks for itself.
> I don't know what capacity or rank he had in the war. But some Nazi medals remain in the family from what I understand.
> Here in America, we all came from somewhere else.....



I didn’t have time to respond but followed this discussion closely. Fascinating. Have you guys seen the news story about a Russian teenager recently speaking in Bundestag? The boy studied the records of one German POW and attempted to depict the WWII from a purely humane angle. He is now being crucified for it in the Russian media. It’s insane.  (But then, few things about Russia are reasonable anyway.)


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> I needed to ship my TORTIOSE because of it’s journey [emoji6][emoji6]



Let me guess. You got... Adam?  
I need to ship mine, because of it’s journey too!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Where is Adam ?
> The dark Lord of the CDR.
> The armadillo and hedgehoks friend.
> The "polisher" of the yellyfish.
> The feeder of the snowleopard and maybe the whoolspider too ?
> The chaser of the meerkats.
> The counter of the corners.
> The wibbler and wobbler.
> Tidgys Dad, wifeys husband and the collector of old petrified plants and animals.
> My bat companion at night flies.
> @Tidgy's Dad : Where are you tonight? I miss you !



Are the “yellyfish” yellyfish because they yell?  Sorry — just couldn’t help the image in my mind of yelling jellyfish in the CDR. (We all know anything can happen here.)  x


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a quick good morning from the Chesapeake Bay state of Maryland. We are enjoying abnormally warm, sunny days here for late November. Our Pin Oak tree is still full of wonderful, golden leaves, especially as the morning's sun hits the tops!
> 
> Ps: since it is #GivingTuesday consider Kiva.org
> 
> View attachment 223869



Stunning yellow!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I needed an excuse for having my oven on in the kitchen this a.m, (I was cold and wanted to use the oven to give me some heat) so I took some leftover apples and made an apple pie. I've never made apple pie before - not a big fan of fruit pie. But the apples were mealy and not satisfactory for eating as is. So in about an hour I'm going to have to set my one-trip-into-town rule aside so I can go get some vanilla ice cream at the store. I bought apples, cabbage, red potatoes, red onions and german sausage to try a recipe that I saw in a sidebar on Facebook. I really love cooked cabbage, so I thought what the heck. Well, folks, if that recipe turns up on your FB sidebar, don't bother. It was pretty yuck!!!! It did smell pretty good, though.
> 
> The sun is brightly shining, but it's darned cold out there! I don't have much firewood this year, so I'm being frugal with the firewood. Haven't made a fire in the wood stove yet this year. I've a sneaking suspicion that that's going to change soon, though. Br-r-r-r.



Never mind the FB recipe, but I’d like some pie please.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was very fond of my chemistry set and Bunsen burner.



Right... 
Another pertinent question: Were all those three fires by accident? 
And another one: You won’t try any of that in the CDR, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Phew. Caught up. 
Good morning, roommates!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Let me guess. You got... Adam?
> I need to ship mine, because of it’s journey too!


Morning
Nope!
I did not get Adam but it is still quite a journey


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Right...
> Another pertinent question: Were all those three fires by accident?
> And another one: You won’t try any of that in the CDR, right?


Good morning, Lena! 
Nice to not see you. 
No, not in the Cold Dark Room, it must stay Cold and Dark here, so no fires. 
They were all accidents, though on one occasion I knew there was likely to be an explosion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> Nope!
> I did not get Adam but it is still quite a journey


Shhhhhh!!!!!!!
No clues. 
Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roomates! 
No rain, hopefully later! 
Student due in 5 minutes, but it's missed its last three, so who knows?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> Nope!
> I did not get Adam but it is still quite a journey



So, not Adam. That’s one name less. Good.


----------



## Kristoff

So I went to that flimsy parody of a post office. They panicked. To make matters worse, suddenly a big line formed behind me, probably for the spectacle, and the frantic-looking girl couldn’t get her kitchen scales to work (it was probably her first time having to weigh a package). In the end, she undercharged me significantly. I didn’t disabuse her  , although I did ask whether that included the cost of sending the postcards too. She said yes, so some if that went for free. (Perhaps it was a belated Black Friday down there  ) All I can hope for now is that she can attach stamps better than she can count...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So I went to that flimsy parody of a post office. They panicked. To make matters worse, suddenly a big line formed behind me, probably for the spectacle, and the frantic-looking girl couldn’t get her kitchen scales to work (it was probably her first time having to weigh a package). In the end, she undercharged me significantly. I didn’t disabuse her  , although I did ask whether that included the cost of sending the postcards too. She said yes, so some if that went for free. (Perhaps it was a belated Black Friday down there  ) All I can hope for now is that she can attach stamps better than she can count...


Hmmmmm. 
If that's likely to happen again, it might be worth me going to this post office. 
I have so many packages to send out that I might make a saving even with the trip to Denmark taken into account.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> If that's likely to happen again, it might be worth me going to this post office.
> I have so many packages to send out that I might make a saving even with the trip to Denmark taken into account.



As long as everything arrives. 
But you could take a trip to Denmark for some other reason, you know.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. My headache isn't as bad as I expected after last night... 

I have just been writing Christmas Cards


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> So I went to that flimsy parody of a post office. They panicked. To make matters worse, suddenly a big line formed behind me, probably for the spectacle, and the frantic-looking girl couldn’t get her kitchen scales to work (it was probably her first time having to weigh a package). In the end, she undercharged me significantly. I didn’t disabuse her  , although I did ask whether that included the cost of sending the postcards too. She said yes, so some if that went for free. (Perhaps it was a belated Black Friday down there  ) All I can hope for now is that she can attach stamps better than she can count...


Here in the UK, the Royal Mail allows you to pay for postage online and print the label at home. You just have know the size and weight of your parcel or letter and then take whatever it is at the post office. It is a little cheaper too. 

I shall be using this for my international post this Christmas. I always use it for packages and parcels!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, the Royal Mail allows you to pay for postage online and print the label at home. You just have know the size and weight of your parcel or letter and then take whatever it is at the post office. It is a little cheaper too.
> 
> I shall be using this for my international post this Christmas. I always use it for packages and parcels!


It looks like you can do this in Denmark too... If you use the Chrome browser it offers to translate web pages for you fortunately.
http://www.postnord.dk/


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It looks like you can do this in Denmark too... If you use the Chrome browser it offers to translate web pages for you fortunately.
> http://www.postnord.dk/



Thank you, Linda. Although I do love going to post offices. Proper post offices, that is. And stationery shops. Heck, with my stamp collection and office supplies at home, I could probably open either.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda. Although I do love going to post offices. Proper post offices, that is. And stationery shops. Heck, with my stamp collection and office supplies at home, I could probably open either.


We are in the same position with stamps and stationery!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We are in the same position with stamps and stationery!



Now we can have an international business!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lots of umlauts in that!
> 
> And not a literal translation of the English original either. The first bit doesn’t translate to me “It greens so green”?
> 
> Help please Sabine!


The translation is: It greens so green when Spains blossoms bloom.
Es grünt so grün wenn Spaniens Blüten blühen.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was very fond of my chemistry set and Bunsen burner.


BAD BOY !!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> The translation is: It greens so green when Spains blossoms bloom.
> Es grünt so grün wenn Spaniens Blüten blühen.


But what does "greens so green" mean? It doesn't make sense in English. How would you reword that?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The first of your deliveries arrived today.
> We've had a bit of rain.
> Hopefully, the next one will be here tomorrow.


It is a long way to Morocco ! I have sent the first rain deliveries some weeks ago !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It was about 38F overnight. Supposed to get down there again tonight.


That are the same temps like here ! HELP ! I thought it is warmer where you live.
( I will never complain about the weather in Germany again ! )And the torts ? Are they inside and have to stay inside ? Do you have big torts at present ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Herding cats? I think Bee is doing that all the time!


YES, but no fleas.... mostly....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’ve been so busy the past couple of days. It’s good to be back.


Good to_ have_ you back.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Let me guess. You got... Adam?
> I need to ship mine, because of it’s journey too!


Me too ( shipping the TORTOISE ) to a wonderful, lovely person.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> But what does "greens so green" mean? It doesn't make sense in English. How would you reword that?


When a plant is extraordinary green you can say: "es grünt so grün" but the sentence should make no really sense. The girl in the musical pronounced the "G" like a "J", but that is slang and she should learn the right speaking of the "G". 
... difficult to explain....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roomates!
> No rain, hopefully later!
> Student due in 5 minutes, but it's missed its last three, so who knows?


.... eaten by a camel .....


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon my lovely roommates:
Please click on the link
https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=11&fldCard=3463768&path=2458262&pmode=init


----------



## Bee62

For my American friends:
https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=5&fldCard=3463568&path=83553&pmode=init


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I was able to mail out all of the cards today. Including one to JOSH.
But my TORTOISE items have not arrived so I can't send that off yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No one is biting on my GHOSTS thread..............


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> No one is biting on my GHOSTS thread..............


What thread? Where is it ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon my lovely roommates:
> Please click on the link
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=11&fldCard=3463768&path=2458262&pmode=init



I’m not clicking any strange links, no way!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> No one is biting on my GHOSTS thread..............



Your GHOSTS thread?? I’m terrified already.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m not clicking any strange links, no way!


What a pity ! You would get a subscription for a washing machine ( every week )


----------



## Bee62

CAUTION ! Cuteness overload !


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Oh yes. Here in Central California our normal winter night time temp is 32F with occasional forays down into the 20s


But "it never rains in California," right?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> So I went to that flimsy parody of a post office. They panicked. To make matters worse, suddenly a big line formed behind me, probably for the spectacle, and the frantic-looking girl couldn’t get her kitchen scales to work (it was probably her first time having to weigh a package). In the end, she undercharged me significantly. I didn’t disabuse her  , although I did ask whether that included the cost of sending the postcards too. She said yes, so some if that went for free. (Perhaps it was a belated Black Friday down there  ) All I can hope for now is that she can attach stamps better than she can count...


How very strange! 
Makes you wonder how ANYTHING gets properly posted!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon my lovely roommates:
> Please click on the link
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=11&fldCard=3463768&path=2458262&pmode=init


Nothing shows up when I click the link.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> For my American friends:
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=5&fldCard=3463568&path=83553&pmode=init


This link worked! 
I love the Jacquie Lawson website!  I've had a membership for years now, and enjoy sending her lovely e-cards. I even liked one so much I sent it to myself!!!!!! 
THANK YOU, Bee!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> CAUTION ! Cuteness overload !
> View attachment 223944


Oh, SO CUTE!!!!! Is that one of YOURS??!?!??


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Nothing shows up when I click the link.



It does for me. A cute hummingbird


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Oh, SO CUTE!!!!! Is that one of YOURS??!?!??



I have the same question!


----------



## Moozillion

Linda, I appreciate your help on my thread about the water in Jacques' tank, and am going to follow your suggestion.
 @JoesMum


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> That are the same temps like here ! HELP ! I thought it is warmer where you live.
> ( I will never complain about the weather in Germany again ! )And the torts ? Are they inside and have to stay inside ? Do you have big torts at present ?


All my outside tortoises have an insulated shed in their yards that they can retreat to on cold nights. The biggest tortoise I have now is 110lb Dudley the sulcata. I've sold my over 200lb Aldabran tortoises and now others occupy the Aldabran shed. If the sun shines I open the doors and allow them to come and go as they wish, but if it's overcast or rainy, they have to stay inside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon my lovely roommates:
> Please click on the link
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=11&fldCard=3463768&path=2458262&pmode=init


I love those Jacquie Lawson cards. She's so talented.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> No one is biting on my GHOSTS thread..............


I did. It's an interesting story. I love family history.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> But "it never rains in California," right?


Ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> As long as everything arrives.
> But you could take a trip to Denmark for some other reason, you know.


To stock up on bacon?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My headache isn't as bad as I expected after last night...
> 
> I have just been writing Christmas Cards


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Just finished a lesson, next one in 45 minutes, then another tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> BAD BOY !!!!


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me too ( shipping the TORTOISE ) to a wonderful, lovely person.


Me, then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon my lovely roommates:
> Please click on the link
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=11&fldCard=3463768&path=2458262&pmode=init


I did. 
And not a camel to be seen. 
thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No one is biting on my GHOSTS thread..............


Good morning, Ed.
I would be delighted to bite your thread. 
Give me a moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This link worked!
> I love the Jacquie Lawson website!  I've had a membership for years now, and enjoy sending her lovely e-cards. I even liked one so much I sent it to myself!!!!!!
> THANK YOU, Bee!


Morning, Bea! 
Sending cards to yourself?
Oh, dear, oh, dear, oh dear.


----------



## Moozillion

The daily struggle to brush my teeth: who gets to be by the sink- Julio or me?





He always wins- I just step around him!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I was able to mail out all of the cards today. Including one to JOSH.
> But my TORTOISE items have not arrived so I can't send that off yet.


Hi Ed, I have had visitors at work from Florida today. They were very cold!!!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi Ed, I have had visitors at work from Florida today. They were very cold!!!


I am not surprised. It's flipping freezing in Kent, let alone Derbyshire! My warmest clothes are coming north for Mum's birthday weekend in a couple of weeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Ed, I have had visitors at work from Florida today. They were very cold!!!


As in unfriendly, or as in "Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's just started really hammering down outside! 
(rain, not actual hammers) 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(as long as my ceiling holds up).


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> This link worked!
> I love the Jacquie Lawson website!  I've had a membership for years now, and enjoy sending her lovely e-cards. I even liked one so much I sent it to myself!!!!!!
> THANK YOU, Bee!


I love these cards too. Can`t get enough of them !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is grounded for attacking the neighbour's donkey.
> Sorry, she will not be coming.


Good evening Adam. 

Tidgy's and Oli are being so naughty, moody, you name it.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As in unfriendly, or as in "Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!" ?


As in Brrrrrrrrrrr, they were super friendly!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates


Hi hope you are well back there,


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oh, SO CUTE!!!!! Is that one of YOURS??!?!??


No, my two Hermanns are bigger. I found this cute picture on a German craig list. The breeder shows his babies...


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> I am not surprised. It's flipping freezing in Kent, let alone Derbyshire! My warmest clothes are coming north for Mum's birthday weekend in a couple of weeks


Yes Linda if it stays like it is you will need your thermals!


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> As in Brrrrrrrrrrr, they were super friendly!


Hi Jane hope you are fine.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I have the same question!


No, unfortunately not  Are tortoises addictive ? I think so ...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As in unfriendly, or as in "Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!" ?


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr again although it was nice and warm here today. Temperature reached 20 degrees C.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> I did. It's an interesting story. I love family history.


That's interesting.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> The daily struggle to brush my teeth: who gets to be by the sink- Julio or me?
> 
> View attachment 223955
> 
> 
> 
> He always wins- I just step around him!!!!
> View attachment 223956



LOL! He doesn’t look too happy about it.


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Yes Linda if it stays like it is you will need your thermals!



I already have my thermals


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, unfortunately not  Are tortoises addictive ? I think so ...



I really want one. Captive-bread and microchipped. ((((


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I already have my thermals



Mine got the first outing for this winter last Saturday when I went to the rugby.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I have the same question!


No, as I already answered, but I can put it in your TORTOISE parcel.... AGREED ???


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jane hope you are fine.


Hi Gillian, yes all is good here but a little chilly!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> All my outside tortoises have an insulated shed in their yards that they can retreat to on cold nights. The biggest tortoise I have now is 110lb Dudley the sulcata. I've sold my over 200lb Aldabran tortoises and now others occupy the Aldabran shed. If the sun shines I open the doors and allow them to come and go as they wish, but if it's overcast or rainy, they have to stay inside.


And they go themselves back in their shed when they feel that they are getting cold ?


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Hi Gillian, yes all is good here but a little chilly!



Glad to hear you are well.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I love those Jacquie Lawson cards. She's so talented.


These cards are drawn with a lot of feeling and love to people, animals and nature. That`s why I love them so much !


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you are well.


Thanks Gillian, how's life with you?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just started really hammering down outside!
> (rain, not actual hammers)
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (as long as my ceiling holds up).


Good evening Adam ! I hope that you will not be beaten by a hammer ( rain ) !


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> Thanks Gillian, how's life with you?


So far so good, thank you Jane.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Mine got the first outing for this winter last Saturday when I went to the rugby.


Good evening Linda. Hope you are now well.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I really want one. Captive-bread and microchipped. ((((


I am sure you can get such a tort or a tort baby in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am sure you can get such a tort or a tort baby in Denmark.



Not until I have a permanent home. :/ They are addictive, that’s true.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Just finished a lesson, next one in 45 minutes, then another tonight.


You are giving lessons TONIGHT ???


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> And they go themselves back in their shed when they feel that they are getting cold ?


Yup.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda. Hope you are now well.



Much better thank you


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon my lovely roommates:
> Please click on the link
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=11&fldCard=3463768&path=2458262&pmode=init



Ok, you’ve all convinced me. I clicked on the “strange” link.  It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Much better thank you


Glad to hear that, Linda.

Please don't mention it.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yup.


Amazing !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Ok, you’ve all convinced me. I clicked on the “strange” link.  It’s gorgeous!


 
.......that's what I'm saying .......


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Ok, you’ve all convinced me. I clicked on the “strange” link.  It’s gorgeous!


Do you thought I will put a virus on your computer ? I have a very good anti-virus protection on my computer system.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Do you thought I will put a virus on your computer ? I have a very good anti-virus protection on my computer system.



LOL. How do I know it was you? It’s so dark in here.  xxx


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> But what does "greens so green" mean? It doesn't make sense in English. How would you reword that?



Id say the new green shoots get so VERY VERY green once it rains a lot in Spain.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL. How do I know it was you? It’s so dark in here.  xxx


The next time take a yellyfish to lighten up the dark.... maybe it yells a little bit for you too ....


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The next time take a yellyfish to lighten up the dark.... maybe it yells a little bit for you too ....



But when I grab them, they yell so much I’m scared!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Hi Ed, I have had visitors at work from Florida today. They were very cold!!!


I'll bet.
It got down to a chilly 73 last night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Hi Ed, I have had visitors at work from Florida today. They were very cold!!!


I love the cold.


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love the cold.


Do you ever get cold there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Tidgy's and Oli are being so naughty, moody, you name it.


Good evening, Gillian. 
wifey and Tidgy are being sweet little angels.
Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam ! I hope that you will not be beaten by a hammer ( rain ) !


Good evening, Sabine.
It is still raining. 
But only water, not hammers. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love the cold.


You live in SOUTH FLORIDA!!!!!!! 
Y'all don't get cold down there!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Do you ever get cold there?


On rare occasions it can get into the lowers 40s. But that's rare. Most winters only get to about 52 to 54 degrees.
In South Carolina, where I grew up, it got into the lower 20s and upper teens and I loved it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are giving lessons TONIGHT ???


Finished at 9 pm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> You live in SOUTH FLORIDA!!!!!!!
> Y'all don't get cold down there!!!!!!!


Maybe I should have worded it "I hate the south Florida climate".
It's currently 83.....And raining.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> On rare occasions it can get into the lowers 40s. But that's rare. Most winters only get to about 52 to 54 degrees.
> In South Carolina, where I grew up, it got into the lower 20s and I loved it.


My sister lives very near you- she's in Ft. Lauderdale. She grows orchids outdoors all year and I've been to visit and SEEN the iguanas and curl tail lizards y'all have! Not to mention the parrots in the trees!!!! 
...but your SUMMERS!!!!!!! They get MIGHTY HOT!!!!! And I won't even mention the "H" word!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> My sister lives very near you- she's in Ft. Lauderdale. She grows orchids outdoors all year and I've been to visit and SEEN the iguanas and curl tail lizards y'all have! Not to mention the parrots in the trees!!!!


Yeah.
We have all sorts of exotics. And it all gets old pretty fast.
Fort Lauderdale is just east of me.


----------



## Moozillion

Would a big iguana be a threat to Suki????
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly. 
Anyone for a coffee?


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> My sister lives very near you- she's in Ft. Lauderdale. She grows orchids outdoors all year and I've been to visit and SEEN the iguanas and curl tail lizards y'all have! Not to mention the parrots in the trees!!!!
> ...but your SUMMERS!!!!!!! They get MIGHTY HOT!!!!! And I won't even mention the "H" word!


That's where my visitors were from today, Ft.Lauderdale, from a University there...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Would a big iguana be a threat to Suki????
> @ZEROPILOT


She's afraid of everything.
She used to chase butterflies and bees until she got stung....Twice.
Now she is less adventurous.
An adult iguana is usually unafraid of anything. But probably wouldn't try to make a snack out of Suki.
(They DO eat meat)


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> But when I grab them, they yell so much I’m scared!


I think you tickle them too much !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished at 9 pm.


9pm is late evening ..... for me .... and you ?
GOOD EVENING Adam, the one and only CDR Lord !
How are you this evening ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly.
> Anyone for a coffee?


Yes, please!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> That's where my visitors were from today, Ft.Lauderdale, from a University there...


Florida Atlantic, South Florida, Nova South Eastern and Florida International are all in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> 9pm is late evening ..... for me .... and you ?
> GOOD EVENING Adam, the one and only CDR Lord !
> How are you this evening ?


Is a CDR Lord like a Time Lord?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love the cold.


What you name "cold" is not really cold
Good evening my lovely Ed


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine.
> It is still raining.
> But only water, not hammers.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy it`s my delivery of rain !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 9pm is late evening ..... for me .... and you ?
> GOOD EVENING Adam, the one and only CDR Lord !
> How are you this evening ?


Tired and bad-tempered. 
The usual. 
9 pm are unusual at the moment, thankfully. 
Good evening the bestest Bee of the Hive.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> What you tell "cold" is not really cold
> Good evening my lovely Ed


I've never been uncomfortably cold.
And I'm not going to deny the lovely part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is a CDR Lord like a Time Lord?


Better! 
Here's your coffee, Bea, i can't remember if you take sugar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyy it`s my delivery of rain !!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, Sabine. 
And the donkeys.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Is a CDR Lord like a Time Lord?


What is a Time Lord ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly.
> Anyone for a coffee?


Me, me, me !


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida Atlantic, South Florida, Nova South Eastern and Florida International are all in Fort Lauderdale.


It was one of the one's with South in the name. They talked a lot!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is a Time Lord ?


The Doctor from "Doctor Who" is a Time Lord from the planet Gallifrey in the constellation of Kasterborous. Time Lords have 2 hearts and thirteen lives and can travel through time and space in their TARDISes. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me, me, me !


Here you go! 
Milk or cream?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never been uncomfortably cold.
> And I'm not going to deny the lovely part.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Doctor from "Doctor Who" is a Time Lord from the planet Gallifrey in the constellation of Kasterborous. Time Lords have 2 hearts and thirteen lives and can travel through time and space in their TARDISes. .


Okay. So they are similar to cats.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here you go!
> Milk or cream?


Milk please ! Thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi roommates [emoji112][emoji5]


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roommates [emoji112][emoji5]


Good evening Noel. How are you today ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Noel. How are you today ?



Hi Bee!
I’m doing well 
How are this evening?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> What is a Time Lord ?


Dr. Who is a Time Lord! 
As much as Adam likes Dr. Who, one wonders if...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Better!
> Here's your coffee, Bea, i can't remember if you take sugar?


Just a bit of cream, thanks. 
...ahhhhh!!!! Quite nice! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Bee!
> I’m doing well
> How are this evening?


Great ! Thanks !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay. So they are similar to cats.


The sixth Doctor wore a different cat badge on his lapel for each story and said, "i am the cat who walks by himself and all places and times are alike to me."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Milk please ! Thank you.


Sugar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roommates [emoji112][emoji5]


Hi, Noel. 
Coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just a bit of cream, thanks.
> ...ahhhhh!!!! Quite nice! Thanks so much!


Quite nice?
My coffee is knockout. 
But since you're my friends it's only going to cost you each $10 a cup. 
wifey gets charged up to $50, so it's a bargain!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite nice?
> My coffee is knockout.
> But since you're my friends it's only going to cost you each $10 a cup.
> wifey gets charged up to $50, so it's a bargain!



$10 ??!?!?! I think NOT! HARRUMPH!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> $10 ??!?!?! I think NOT! HARRUMPH!


Just kidding. 
Five?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The sixth Doctor wore a different cat badge on his lapel for each story and said, "i am the cat who walks by himself and all places and times are alike to me."


*Rudyard Kipling *! I love the story.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sugar?


No, no sugar in the coffee please.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite nice?
> My coffee is knockout.
> But since you're my friends it's only going to cost you each $10 a cup.
> wifey gets charged up to $50, so it's a bargain!


That is really overpriced !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> Five?



Ok- 5 is acceptable!


----------



## AZtortMom

I take cream and sugar in mine [emoji477]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Rudyard Kipling *! I love the story.


Me, too, one of my favourites of all time.
Except the Doctor added, "and times".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, no sugar in the coffee please.


There you go. 
Five Euros, please.


----------



## Bee62

*THE CAT THAT WALKED BY HIMSELF*
HEAR and attend and listen; for this befell and behappened and became and was, O my Best Beloved, when the Tame animals were wild. The Dog was wild, and the Horse was wild, and the Cow was wild, and the Sheep was wild, and the Pig was wild--as wild as wild could be--and they walked in the Wet Wild Woods by their wild lones. But the wildest of all the wild animals was the Cat. He walked by himself, and all places were alike to him.

Of course the Man was wild too. He was dreadfully wild. He didn't even begin to be tame till he met the Woman, and she told him that she did not like living in his wild ways. She picked out a nice dry Cave, instead of a heap of wet leaves, to lie down in; and she strewed clean sand on the floor; and she lit a nice fire of wood at the back of the Cave; and she hung a dried wild-horse skin, tail-down, across the opening of the Cave; and she said, 'Wipe you feet, dear, when you come in, and now we'll keep house.

That night, Best Beloved, they ate wild sheep roasted on the hot stones, and flavoured with wild garlic and wild pepper; and wild duck stuffed with wild rice and wild fenugreek and wild coriander; and marrow-bones of wild oxen; and wild cherries, and wild grenadillas. Then the Man went to sleep in front of the fire ever so happy; but the Woman sat up, combing her hair. She took the bone of the shoulder of mutton--the big fat blade-bone--and she looked at the wonderful marks on it, and she threw more wood on the fire, and she made a Magic. She made the First Singing Magic in the world.

Out in the Wet Wild Woods all the wild animals gathered together where they could see the light of the fire a long way off, and they wondered what it meant.

Then Wild Horse stamped with his wild foot and said, 'O my Friends and O my Enemies, why have the Man and the Woman made that great light in that great Cave, and what harm will it do us?'

Wild Dog lifted up his wild nose and smelled the smell of roast mutton, and said, 'I will go up and see and look, and say; for I think it is good. Cat, come with me.'

'Nenni!' said the Cat. 'I am the Cat who walks by himself, and all places are alike to me. I will not come.'

'Then we can never be friends again,' said Wild Dog, and he trotted off to the Cave. But when he had gone a little way the Cat said to himself, 'All places are alike to me. Why should I not go too and see and look and come away at my own liking.' So he slipped after Wild Dog softly, very softly, and hid himself where he could hear everything.

When Wild Dog reached the mouth of the Cave he lifted up the dried horse-skin with his nose and sniffed the beautiful smell of the roast mutton, and the Woman, looking at the blade-bone, heard him, and laughed, and said, 'Here comes the first. Wild Thing out of the Wild Woods, what do you want?'

Wild Dog said, 'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy, what is this that smells so good in the Wild Woods?'

Then the Woman picked up a roasted mutton-bone and threw it to Wild Dog, and said, 'Wild Thing out of the Wild Woods, taste and try.' Wild Dog gnawed the bone, and it was more delicious than anything he had ever tasted, and he said, 'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy, give me another.'

The Woman said, 'Wild Thing out of the Wild Woods, help my Man to hunt through the day and guard this Cave at night, and I will give you as many roast bones as you need.'

'Ah!' said the Cat, listening. 'This is a very wise Woman, but she is not so wise as I am.'

Wild Dog crawled into the Cave and laid his head on the Woman's lap, and said, 'O my Friend and Wife of my Friend, I will help Your Man to hunt through the day, and at night I will guard your Cave.'

'Ah!' said the Cat, listening. 'That is a very foolish Dog.' And he went back through the Wet Wild Woods waving his wild tail, and walking by his wild lone. But he never told anybody.

When the Man waked up he said, 'What is Wild Dog doing here?' And the Woman said, 'His name is not Wild Dog any more, but the First Friend, because he will be our friend for always and always and always. Take him with you when you go hunting.'

Next night the Woman cut great green armfuls of fresh grass from the water-meadows, and dried it before the fire, so that it smelt like new-mown hay, and she sat at the mouth of the Cave and plaited a halter out of horse-hide, and she looked at the shoulder of mutton-bone--at the big broad blade-bone--and she made a Magic. She made the Second Singing Magic in the world.

Out in the Wild Woods all the wild animals wondered what had happened to Wild Dog, and at last Wild Horse stamped with his foot and said, 'I will go and see and say why Wild Dog has not returned. Cat, come with me.'

'Nenni!' said the Cat. 'I am the Cat who walks by himself, and all places are alike to me. I will not come.' But all the same he followed Wild Horse softly, very softly, and hid himself where he could hear everything.

When the Woman heard Wild Horse tripping and stumbling on his long mane, she laughed and said, 'Here comes the second. Wild Thing out of the Wild Woods what do you want?'

Wild Horse said, 'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy, where is Wild Dog?'

The Woman laughed, and picked up the blade-bone and looked at it, and said, 'Wild Thing out of the Wild Woods, you did not come here for Wild Dog, but for the sake of this good grass.'

And Wild Horse, tripping and stumbling on his long mane, said, 'That is true; give it me to eat.'

The Woman said, 'Wild Thing out of the Wild Woods, bend your wild head and wear what I give you, and you shall eat the wonderful grass three times a day.'

'Ah,' said the Cat, listening, 'this is a clever Woman, but she is not so clever as I am.' Wild Horse bent his wild head, and the Woman slipped the plaited hide halter over it, and Wild Horse breathed on the Woman's feet and said, 'O my Mistress, and Wife of my Master, I will be your servant for the sake of the wonderful grass.'

'Ah,' said the Cat, listening, 'that is a very foolish Horse.' And he went back through the Wet Wild Woods, waving his wild tail and walking by his wild lone. But he never told anybody.

When the Man and the Dog came back from hunting, the Man said, 'What is Wild Horse doing here?' And the Woman said, 'His name is not Wild Horse any more, but the First Servant, because he will carry us from place to place for always and always and always. Ride on his back when you go hunting.

Next day, holding her wild head high that her wild horns should not catch in the wild trees, Wild Cow came up to the Cave, and the Cat followed, and hid himself just the same as before; and everything happened just the same as before; and the Cat said the same things as before, and when Wild Cow had promised to give her milk to the Woman every day in exchange for the wonderful grass, the Cat went back through the Wet Wild Woods waving his wild tail and walking by his wild lone, just the same as before. But he never told anybody. And when the Man and the Horse and the Dog came home from hunting and asked the same questions same as before, the Woman said, 'Her name is not Wild Cow any more, but the Giver of Good Food. She will give us the warm white milk for always and always and always, and I will take care of her while you and the First Friend and the First Servant go hunting.

Next day the Cat waited to see if any other Wild thing would go up to the Cave, but no one moved in the Wet Wild Woods, so the Cat walked there by himself; and he saw the Woman milking the Cow, and he saw the light of the fire in the Cave, and he smelt the smell of the warm white milk.

Cat said, 'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy, where did Wild Cow go?'

The Woman laughed and said, 'Wild Thing out of the Wild Woods, go back to the Woods again, for I have braided up my hair, and I have put away the magic blade-bone, and we have no more need of either friends or servants in our Cave.

Cat said, 'I am not a friend, and I am not a servant. I am the Cat who walks by himself, and I wish to come into your cave.'

Woman said, 'Then why did you not come with First Friend on the first night?'

Cat grew very angry and said, 'Has Wild Dog told tales of me?'

Then the Woman laughed and said, 'You are the Cat who walks by himself, and all places are alike to you. Your are neither a friend nor a servant. You have said it yourself. Go away and walk by yourself in all places alike.'

Then Cat pretended to be sorry and said, 'Must I never come into the Cave? Must I never sit by the warm fire? Must I never drink the warm white milk? You are very wise and very beautiful. You should not be cruel even to a Cat.'

Woman said, 'I knew I was wise, but I did not know I was beautiful. So I will make a bargain with you. If ever I say one word in your praise you may come into the Cave.'

'And if you say two words in my praise?' said the Cat.

'I never shall,' said the Woman, 'but if I say two words in your praise, you may sit by the fire in the Cave.'

'And if you say three words?' said the Cat.

'I never shall,' said the Woman, 'but if I say three words in your praise, you may drink the warm white milk three times a day for always and always and always.'

Then the Cat arched his back and said, 'Now let the Curtain at the mouth of the Cave, and the Fire at the back of the Cave, and the Milk-pots that stand beside the Fire, remember what my Enemy and the Wife of my Enemy has said.' And he went away through the Wet Wild Woods waving his wild tail and walking by his wild lone.

That night when the Man and the Horse and the Dog came home from hunting, the Woman did not tell them of the bargain that she had made with the Cat, because she was afraid that they might not like it.

Cat went far and far away and hid himself in the Wet Wild Woods by his wild lone for a long time till the Woman forgot all about him. Only the Bat--the little upside-down Bat--that hung inside the Cave, knew where Cat hid; and every evening Bat would fly to Cat with news of what was happening.

One evening Bat said, 'There is a Baby in the Cave. He is new and pink and fat and small, and the Woman is very fond of him.'

'Ah,' said the Cat, listening, 'but what is the Baby fond of?'

'He is fond of things that are soft and tickle,' said the Bat. 'He is fond of warm things to hold in his arms when he goes to sleep. He is fond of being played with. He is fond of all those things.'

'Ah,' said the Cat, listening, 'then my time has come.'

Next night Cat walked through the Wet Wild Woods and hid very near the Cave till morning-time, and Man and Dog and Horse went hunting. The Woman was busy cooking that morning, and the Baby cried and interrupted. So she carried him outside the Cave and gave him a handful of pebbles to play with. But still the Baby cried.

Then the Cat put out his paddy paw and patted the Baby on the cheek, and it cooed; and the Cat rubbed against its fat knees and tickled it under its fat chin with his tail. And the Baby laughed; and the Woman heard him and smiled.

Then the Bat--the little upside-down bat--that hung in the mouth of the Cave said, 'O my Hostess and Wife of my Host and Mother of my Host's Son, a Wild Thing from the Wild Woods is most beautifully playing with your Baby.'

'A blessing on that Wild Thing whoever he may be,' said the Woman, straightening her back, 'for I was a busy woman this morning and he has done me a service.'

That very minute and second, Best Beloved, the dried horse-skin Curtain that was stretched tail-down at the mouth of the Cave fell down--whoosh!--because it remembered the bargain she had made with the Cat, and when the Woman went to pick it up-- lo and behold!--the Cat was sitting quite comfy inside the Cave.

'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy and Mother of my Enemy,' said the Cat, 'it is I: for you have spoken a word in my praise, and now I can sit within the Cave for always and always and always. But still I am the Cat who walks by himself, and all places are alike to me.'

The Woman was very angry, and shut her lips tight and took up her spinning-wheel and began to spin. But the Baby cried because the Cat had gone away, and the Woman could not hush it, for it struggled and kicked and grew black in the face.

'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy and Mother of my Enemy,' said the Cat, 'take a strand of the wire that you are spinning and tie it to your spinning-whorl and drag it along the floor, and I will show you a magic that shall make your Baby laugh as loudly as he is now crying.'

'I will do so,' said the Woman, 'because I am at my wits' end; but I will not thank you for it.'

She tied the thread to the little clay spindle whorl and drew it across the floor, and the Cat ran after it and patted it with his paws and rolled head over heels, and tossed it backward over his shoulder and chased it between his hind-legs and pretended to lose it, and pounced down upon it again, till the Baby laughed as loudly as it had been crying, and scrambled after the Cat and frolicked all over the Cave till it grew tired and settled down to sleep with the Cat in its arms.

'Now,' said the Cat, 'I will sing the Baby a song that shall keep him asleep for an hour. And he began to purr, loud and low, low and loud, till the Baby fell fast asleep. The Woman smiled as she looked down upon the two of them and said, 'That was wonderfully done. No question but you are very clever, O Cat.'

That very minute and second, Best Beloved, the smoke of the fire at the back of the Cave came down in clouds from the roof--puff!-- because it remembered the bargain she had made with the Cat, and when it had cleared away--lo and behold!--the Cat was sitting quite comfy close to the fire.

'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy and Mother of My Enemy,' said the Cat, 'it is I, for you have spoken a second word in my praise, and now I can sit by the warm fire at the back of the Cave for always and always and always. But still I am the Cat who walks by himself, and all places are alike to me.'

Then the Woman was very very angry, and let down her hair and put more wood on the fire and brought out the broad blade-bone of the shoulder of mutton and began to make a Magic that should prevent her from saying a third word in praise of the Cat. It was not a Singing Magic, Best Beloved, it was a Still Magic; and by and by the Cave grew so still that a little wee-wee mouse crept out of a corner and ran across the floor.

'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy and Mother of my Enemy,' said the Cat, 'is that little mouse part of your magic?'

'Ouh! Chee! No indeed!' said the Woman, and she dropped the blade-bone and jumped upon the footstool in front of the fire and braided up her hair very quick for fear that the mouse should run up it.

'Ah,' said the Cat, watching, 'then the mouse will do me no harm if I eat it?'

'No,' said the Woman, braiding up her hair, 'eat it quickly and I will ever be grateful to you.'

Cat made one jump and caught the little mouse, and the Woman said, 'A hundred thanks. Even the First Friend is not quick enough to catch little mice as you have done. You must be very wise.'

That very moment and second, O Best Beloved, the Milk-pot that stood by the fire cracked in two pieces--ffft--because it remembered the bargain she had made with the Cat, and when the Woman jumped down from the footstool--lo and behold!--the Cat was lapping up the warm white milk that lay in one of the broken pieces.

'O my Enemy and Wife of my Enemy and Mother of my Enemy, said the Cat, 'it is I; for you have spoken three words in my praise, and now I can drink the warm white milk three times a day for always and always and always. But still I am the Cat who walks by himself, and all places are alike to me.'

Then the Woman laughed and set the Cat a bowl of the warm white milk and said, 'O Cat, you are as clever as a man, but remember that your bargain was not made with the Man or the Dog, and I do not know what they will do when they come home.'

'What is that to me?' said the Cat. 'If I have my place in the Cave by the fire and my warm white milk three times a day I do not care what the Man or the Dog can do.'

That evening when the Man and the Dog came into the Cave, the Woman told them all the story of the bargain while the Cat sat by the fire and smiled. Then the Man said, 'Yes, but he has not made a bargain with me or with all proper Men after me.' Then he took off his two leather boots and he took up his little stone axe (that makes three) and he fetched a piece of wood and a hatchet (that is five altogether), and he set them out in a row and he said, 'Now we will make our bargain. If you do not catch mice when you are in the Cave for always and always and always, I will throw these five things at you whenever I see you, and so shall all proper Men do after me.'

'Ah,' said the Woman, listening, 'this is a very clever Cat, but he is not so clever as my Man.'

The Cat counted the five things (and they looked very knobby) and he said, 'I will catch mice when I am in the Cave for always and always and always; but still I am the Cat who walks by himself, and all places are alike to me.'

'Not when I am near,' said the Man. 'If you had not said that last I would have put all these things away for always and always and always; but I am now going to throw my two boots and my little stone axe (that makes three) at you whenever I meet you. And so shall all proper Men do after me!'

Then the Dog said, 'Wait a minute. He has not made a bargain with me or with all proper Dogs after me.' And he showed his teeth and said, 'If you are not kind to the Baby while I am in the Cave for always and always and always, I will hunt you till I catch you, and when I catch you I will bite you. And so shall all proper Dogs do after me.'

'Ah,' said the Woman, listening, 'this is a very clever Cat, but he is not so clever as the Dog.'

Cat counted the Dog's teeth (and they looked very pointed) and he said, 'I will be kind to the Baby while I am in the Cave, as long as he does not pull my tail too hard, for always and always and always. But still I am the Cat that walks by himself, and all places are alike to me.'

'Not when I am near,' said the Dog. 'If you had not said that last I would have shut my mouth for always and always and always; but now I am going to hunt you up a tree whenever I meet you. And so shall all proper Dogs do after me.'

Then the Man threw his two boots and his little stone axe (that makes three) at the Cat, and the Cat ran out of the Cave and the Dog chased him up a tree; and from that day to this, Best Beloved, three proper Men out of five will always throw things at a Cat whenever they meet him, and all proper Dogs will chase him up a tree. But the Cat keeps his side of the bargain too. He will kill mice and he will be kind to Babies when he is in the house, just as long as they do not pull his tail too hard. But when he has done that, and between times, and when the moon gets up and night comes, he is the Cat that walks by himself, and all places are alike to him. Then he goes out to the Wet Wild Woods or up the Wet Wild Trees or on the Wet Wild Roofs, waving his wild tail and walking by his wild lone.

***** can sit by the fire and sing,
***** can climb a tree,
Or play with a silly old cork and string
To'muse herself, not me.
But I like Binkie my dog, because
He knows how to behave;
So, Binkie's the same as the First Friend was,
And I am the Man in the Cave.

***** will play man-Friday till
It's time to wet her paw
And make her walk on the window-sill
(For the footprint Crusoe saw);
Then she fluffles her tail and mews,
And scratches and won't attend.
But Binkie will play whatever I choose,
And he is my true First Friend.

***** will rub my knees with her head
Pretending she loves me hard;
But the very minute I go to my bed
***** runs out in the yard,
And there she stays till the morning-light;
So I know it is only pretend;
But Binkie, he snores at my feet all night,
And he is my Firstest Friend!






Rudyard Kipling
*THE END*






Home

cat health

cat info

get a cat

cat travel

library

quizzes

services




*Home* *What's new* *Contact Us*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is really overpriced !


I really do charge wifey for coffee. 
Sometimes, she even pays up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I take cream and sugar in mine [emoji477]️


There you go, Noel! 
You are most welcome. 
$5, please.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There you go.
> Five Euros, please.


Too much ! What is in your coffee ? Gold ? In Germany a cup of coffee costs 2,50 Euros.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Too much ! What is in your coffee ? Gold ? In Germany a cup of coffee costs 2,50 Euros.


But mine is better, is it not?
And you get to talk to chat with me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But mine is better, is it not?
> And you get to talk to chat with me.


Urgghh.... I didn`t know you are vain !
Pah !!( throwing 5 Euros ) . Next time I will refuse your coffee ! I am cheap. All Germans are cheap ( not sheep )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Urgghh.... I didn`t know you are vain !
> Pah !!( throwing 5 Euros ) . Next time I will refuse your coffee ! I am cheap. All Germans are cheap ( not sheep )


Thank you. 
i am half Welsh. 
There are a lot of sheep in Wales. 
So I am probably about a quarter sheep. (not cheap).


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> i am half Welsh.
> There are a lot of sheep in Wales.
> So I am probably about a quarter sheep. (not cheap).


When I hear Welsh I always think of Welsh Ponies. They are adorable.


----------



## Momof4

I’m so excited!! I received my first holiday card this season and it’s from someone on TFO!! 
I better start addressing mine!!


----------



## Bee62

Welsh Ponies


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m so excited!! I received my first holiday card this season and it’s from someone on TFO!!
> I better start addressing mine!!


Hi Kathy, you remind me that I have to do the same.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When I hear Welsh I always think of Welsh Ponies. They are adorable.


They are. 
All Welsh things are adorable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m so excited!! I received my first holiday card this season and it’s from someone on TFO!!
> I better start addressing mine!!


Me, too! 
Good evening, Kathy! 
Coffee?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Kathy, you remind me that I have to do the same.....


I'll be taking mine to the post office on Friday.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are.
> All Welsh things are adorable!


Hmmm....if you think so, but the ponies are cuter than you


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'll be taking mine to the post office on Friday.


I`ll try to be ready with the cards and the TORTOISE until Saturday.... I have to hurry because at the post office they told me that a parcel to the USA takes 10 -12 working days !!! This is a snail-aeroplane .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm....if you think so, but the ponies are cuter than you


Oh, no they aren't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ll try to be ready with the cards and the TORTOISE until Saturday.... I have to hurry because at the post office they told me that a parcel to the USA takes 10 -12 working days !!! This is a snail-aeroplane .....


They are probably using donkey post, like us.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are probably using donkey post, like us.


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
Still awake ? I should search my bed, jump in and close my eyes I think.
Today I have to work..... With close eyes that are tired I can`t.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no they aren't!



Oooooh, YES they are...


----------



## Bee62

That`s me .... tomorrow ..... ähh.... today !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oooooh, YES they are...


Yes they are ! Bea & Bee must stand together....


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

I go to bed and sleep - Good night @all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
> Still awake ? I should search my bed, jump in and close my eyes I think.
> Today I have to work..... With close eyes that are tired I can`t.


I have a student in a few hours. 
But it probably won't come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oooooh, YES they are...


Oohhhhhhhhhhhhh, NO they aren't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 224013
> That`s me .... tomorrow ..... ähh.... today !
> View attachment 224013


There are two of you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes they are ! Bea & Bee must stand together....


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *NO, *they're not. ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO you don't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I go to bed and sleep - Good night @all


Nos da, Sabine. 
Sleep well. 
I'm off to try cat herding again, but this time wearing a full protective suit. 
Night night.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oohhhhhhhhhhhhh, NO they aren't!



LOOKOUT!!! BEHIND YOU!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> LOOKOUT!!! BEHIND YOU!!!!


What, where ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates ️


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Noël. Good morning all. 

We had a teeny bit of snow last night. Just a few flakes that you would barely notice. It’s so cold that they haven’t melted. 

I am off to my yoga class shortly. I hope the heating is on in the hall!


----------



## JoesMum

I just posted my overseas Christmas Cards [emoji4]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates ️


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Good morning all.
> 
> We had a teeny bit of snow last night. Just a few flakes that you would barely notice. It’s so cold that they haven’t melted.
> 
> I am off to my yoga class shortly. I hope the heating is on in the hall!


Good morning, Linda. 
Yoga on ice. 
Sounds interesting. 
Celebrity Yoga on Ice could be the next hit TV show.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates, lesson in 5 minutes, but i don't think it's going to show up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It didn't show up. 
I have a parcel waiting for me at the post office. 
One of my Secret Santas has presumably arrived.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Linda
Have fun in yoga!


----------



## JoesMum

I am walking home from yoga in a snowstorm. The sun is shining too. It’s a bit weird!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am walking home from yoga in a snowstorm. The sun is shining too. It’s a bit weird!



A few of the snow flakes reached Denmark as well. 
My yoga class is tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A few of the snow flakes reached Denmark as well.
> My yoga class is tomorrow.



You expect them in Denmark

This flurry will cause huge excitement in the south east of England, but little else. Snow is a rarity here. On the few occasions we do get enough to settle properly everything grinds to a halt as the authorities aren’t equipped to deal with it. You can’t really blame them; it’s not worth owning loads of ploughs and snow clearing equipment if it only gets used once every 5-10 years!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's another warm day here.
I rode one of my motorcycles to work even though my back is still killing me.
There's only a 10% chance of rain.
No yoga for me. Not much yogurt either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's another warm day here.
> I rode one of my motorcycles to work even though my back is still killing me.
> There's only a 10% chance of rain.
> No yoga for me. Not much yogurt either.


Yogi ?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I am walking home from yoga in a snowstorm. The sun is shining too. It’s a bit weird!



That DOES sound odd!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since we're talking of good ol' Mother Nature, the Delaware Maryland Virginia (DELMARVA) area had record breaking high temperatures yesterday. In our area it was 72-74F ! Very unusual for end of November - but there is a chance of snow for next friday. So our good run with mild fair weather is about over.


----------



## JoesMum

Archive photo of Joe taken in 2011, the year he wasn’t allowed to hibernate, tucking into Little Gem lettuce and somehow smearing it over his face. 

He was one jab away from completing a course of antibiotics for a liver infection caused by that testosterone excess and had finally decided he was hungry. The lettuce tempted him back into normal eating


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A few of the snow flakes reached Denmark as well.
> My yoga class is tomorrow.


Good afternoon my lovely roommates. I announce: A little bit snow here too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates, lesson in 5 minutes, but i don't think it's going to show up.


Stuck in the snow ??? Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we're talking of good ol' Mother Nature, the Delaware Maryland Virginia (DELMARVA) area had record breaking high temperatures yesterday. In our area it was 72-74F ! Very unusual for end of November - but there is a chance of snow for next friday. So our good run with mild fair weather is about over.


Lucky you that the temps are still enjoyable. In Germany 34,7 F ! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....... cold.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You expect them in Denmark
> 
> This flurry will cause huge excitement in the south east of England, but little else. Snow is a rarity here. On the few occasions we do get enough to settle properly everything grinds to a halt as the authorities aren’t equipped to deal with it. You can’t really blame them; it’s not worth owning loads of ploughs and snow clearing equipment if it only gets used once every 5-10 years!



Actually, it doesn’t snow that much in Denmark, maybe for a few days a couple of times throughout winter. The temperatures generally hover around 0 C (32 F), and a cold rain would be more common. I’d prefer a good clean snowfall to that.


----------



## Kristoff

Look what came out of my daughter’s fruit snack. Made me think of @Gillian Moore


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Archive photo of Joe taken in 2011, the year he wasn’t allowed to hibernate, tucking into Little Gem lettuce and somehow smearing it over his face.
> 
> He was one jab away from completing a course of antibiotics for a liver infection caused by that testosterone excess and had finally decided he was hungry. The lettuce tempted him back into normal eating
> 
> View attachment 224051


A lovely, wise tort`s face and a lovely picture of him. 
RIP little old Joe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Aaaagh, yes, tourists floating in the Dead Sea, with a dabble of refreshing mud for good measure. Love it.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaaagh, yes, tourists floating in the Dead Sea, with a dabble of refreshing mud for good measure. Love it.



Yup. And reading a scroll. LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It didn't show up.
> I have a parcel waiting for me at the post office.
> One of my Secret Santas has presumably arrived.


One of??? Mom! Why does Adam get more than one? ***Yvonne stamps foot and pounds fists on wall***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Archive photo of Joe taken in 2011, the year he wasn’t allowed to hibernate, tucking into Little Gem lettuce and somehow smearing it over his face.
> 
> He was one jab away from completing a course of antibiotics for a liver infection caused by that testosterone excess and had finally decided he was hungry. The lettuce tempted him back into normal eating
> 
> View attachment 224051


He really was a most beautiful tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we're talking of good ol' Mother Nature, the Delaware Maryland Virginia (DELMARVA) area had record breaking high temperatures yesterday. In our area it was 72-74F ! Very unusual for end of November - but there is a chance of snow for next friday. So our good run with mild fair weather is about over.


Snow?
Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
Rather you than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Stuck in the snow ??? Good afternoon Adam.


Hmmm. 
I don't want snow. 
But more rain, please. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Actually, it doesn’t snow that much in Denmark, maybe for a few days a couple of times throughout winter. The temperatures generally hover around 0 C (32 F), and a cold rain would be more common. I’d prefer a good clean snowfall to that.


I would die. 
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> One of??? Mom! Why does Adam get more than one? ***Yvonne stamps foot and pounds fists on wall***


One from my Fossil Forum.
Either that or I 'accidentally' gave everybody my address to post their gifts.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Archive photo of Joe taken in 2011, the year he wasn’t allowed to hibernate, tucking into Little Gem lettuce and somehow smearing it over his face.
> 
> He was one jab away from completing a course of antibiotics for a liver infection caused by that testosterone excess and had finally decided he was hungry. The lettuce tempted him back into normal eating
> 
> View attachment 224051



He was SUCH a character!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> One of??? Mom! Why does Adam get more than one? ***Yvonne stamps foot and pounds fists on wall***


That I would like to see...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> wifey and Tidgy are being sweet little angels.
> Ahem.


Good evening, Adam.

Angels?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> The next time take a yellyfish to lighten up the dark.... maybe it yells a little bit for you too ....


Good evening Sabine. Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Adam.
> 
> Angels?








Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.


Good evening, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

So that's Tidgy is it? An angel?  What's Oli (little Oli) in that case?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates [emoji477]️



I got your cute card!!

My family is so nosy! Who do we know in Az? Who’s Noel??


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine. Hope you are well.


Good evening Gillian, I am fine but the weather is not. It is snowing and all things outside are already covered with snow....
I dislike it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> So that's Tidgy is it? An angel?  What's Oli (little Oli) in that case?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.




Soo sweeet !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 224081


Cute, a tortoise with a red cap... It must be an angel too.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian, I am fine but the weather is not. It is snowing and all things outside are already covered with snow....
> I dislike it.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....snowing? Here it snows every year, which is when we get stuck at home.  So far it's nice and sunny. 

How about sending Adam @Tidgy's Dad some snow? He always says they need water back in Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cute, a tortoise with a red cap... It must be an angel too.


No, it's naughty Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's naughty Oli.


Oh, why naughty?  Adam why are you being so mean to your future son-in-law?  Am going to get Wifey to intervene.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Cute, a tortoise with a red cap... It must be an angel too.


That was probably tongue in cheek, but I thought I'd point out the horns just in case you missed them.


----------



## Moozillion

Adam- Wifey's real name is Sarah, right? 
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, why naughty?  Adam why are you being so mean to your future son-in-law?  Am going to get Wifey to intervene.


It was you who told me Oli was naughty and now gounded, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam- Wifey's real name is Sarah, right?
> @Tidgy's Dad


Errrrrmmmm.
I've forgotten again, let me just check.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam- Wifey's real name is Sarah, right?
> @Tidgy's Dad


No, it's Sara. 
Apparently.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrmmmm.
> I've forgotten again, let me just check.


Har-de-har!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's Sara.
> Apparently.


Thanks!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was you who told me Oli was naughty and now gounded, Gillian.


True, but I've changed my mind. He's being a good little boy. Or rather a good little tort.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrmmmm.
> I've forgotten again, let me just check.


Forgotten?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Forgotten?


I'm terrible at names.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm terrible at names.


But you have not forgotten baby Oli's name and neither have you forgotten Oli Kahn's name, or for that matter Tidgy's.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....snowing? Here it snows every year, which is when we get stuck at home.  So far it's nice and sunny.
> 
> How about sending Adam @Tidgy's Dad some snow? He always says they need water back in Morocco.


That is possibel to send snow. I think it could be very interesting to sell it to the people there.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm terrible at names.


Good evening Berti, or was that not your name ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's naughty Oli.


It fits him very well. 
What do you think about this ? I am going to buy my torts these caps....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> But you have not forgotten baby Oli's name and neither have you forgotten Oli Kahn's name, or for that matter Tidgy's.


I just copy them off the post when i reply to it. 
And Tidgy's name is written in marker pen on her plastron.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is possibel to send snow. I think it could be very interesting to sell it to the people there.


The Sultan Saladin sent King Richard I (Lionheart) of England snow, sherbet and fruit when Richard was ill.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Berti, or was that not your name ?


Good evening, Bee.
if that's what you're calling me it is probably correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It fits him very well.
> What do you think about this ? I am going to buy my torts these caps....


They might eat them!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> That is possibel to send snow. I think it could be very interesting to sell it to the people there.


Give it a try.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Sultan Saladin sent King Richard I (Lionheart) of England snow, sherbet and fruit when Richard was ill.


And what happened ? Did Richard recover ?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just copy them off the post when i reply to it.
> And Tidgy's name is written in marker pen on her plastron.


That bad ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They might eat them!


No, I`ll stick it on their shells.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> That was probably tongue in cheek, but I thought I'd point out the horns just in case you missed them.


I saw them but torts are never a devil I think.





........ that happens when the tort is given a few days to your grandma ....


----------



## Bee62

Look at this ! A hybrid of cat and tortoise


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And what happened ? Did Richard recover ?


He did. 
And hostilities recommenced.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That bad ?


Indeed, Angus, that bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, I`ll stick it on their shells.


Of course. 
Wonderful superglue!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Look at this ! A hybrid of cat and tortoise



It looks like a hairless Sphinx Cat that is painted (or photoshopped) to look like a tortoise! [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting Breaking News here on the East Coast of America..... 4.4 Earthquake just hit ivo Dover, Delaware. Folks from DC to Philadelphia have reported feeling the tremor...


Just downgraded to 4.4


No apparent damages.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It looks like a hairless Sphinx Cat that is painted (or photoshopped) to look like a tortoise! [emoji33]


Now you've spoiled it, Bea. 
I bet you were the one who told the other kids Santa wasn't real.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting Breaking News here on the East Coast of America..... 4.4 Earthquake just hit ivo Dover, Delaware. Folks from DC to Philadelphia have reported feeling the tremor...
> 
> Just downgraded to 4.4


Let's just hope everybody's alright.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> It looks like a hairless Sphinx Cat that is painted (or photoshopped) to look like a tortoise! [emoji33]


You are right. I was just kidding.
Good evening Bea.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Afternoon roomies!
I got my first card today


I love the smiles that were enclosed 
thanks Bea!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon roomies!
> I got my first card today
> View attachment 224093
> 
> I love the smiles that were enclosed
> thanks Bea!


Glad you enjoy it!
I love tucking different types of confetti into cards for fun- hubby thinks it's dumb, but I enjoy it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I got your cute card!!
> 
> My family is so nosy! Who do we know in Az? Who’s Noel??



I’m glad you like it [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Glad you enjoy it!
> I love tucking different types of confetti into cards for fun- hubby thinks it's dumb, but I enjoy it!



I agree with you, it’s a lot of fun, and it makes people smile [emoji2]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got my first Christmas card today....From Louisiana.
Thanks Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon roomies!
> I got my first card today
> View attachment 224093
> 
> I love the smiles that were enclosed
> thanks Bea!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wonderful! 
And so it begins.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my first Christmas card today....From Louisiana.
> Thanks Bea!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I got your cute card!!
> 
> My family is so nosy! Who do we know in Az? Who’s Noel??


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This was the first, i think.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my first Christmas card today....From Louisiana.
> Thanks Bea!



You’re welcome, Ed! [emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Has anyone heard anything from John? 
It's been week since he posted. 
Getting a little worried here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Has anyone heard anything from John?
> It's been week since he posted.
> Getting a little worried here.


No


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No


He'll be asleep now, so i'll wait til morning and see if he answers my e-mail.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Has anyone heard anything from John?
> It's been week since he posted.
> Getting a little worried here.



I was thinking about him earlier today myself...[emoji15]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all
Tiredy tired-tireds.


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Adam! [emoji2]
Good night, Roomies! [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I got your cute card!!
> 
> My family is so nosy! Who do we know in Az? Who’s Noel??



And: “How do you know this person?” My daughter interrogates me all the time!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Not a great day for me. Just learned my aunt has cancer.  It’s very hard on my mom especially, and on my cousin, who’s just had a baby a week ago


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Has anyone heard anything from John?
> It's been week since he posted.
> Getting a little worried here.


No.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He'll be asleep now, so i'll wait til morning and see if he answers my e-mail.


I sure hope he's O.K.
We had stopped communicating for a while.
I'll Email him too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Not a great day for me. Just learned my aunt has cancer.  It’s very hard on my mom especially, and on my cousin, who’s just had a baby a week ago


Oh Lena., I am so sorry to hear that. We always think diseases are far away until they hit you or your family.


----------



## Bee62

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Today I got my first Christmas card, and it is from our lovely, lovely Lena !
Thank you Lena ( I will post a picture of your beautiful card later ) for your kind words ! They are true and I hope that maybe we can meet the next year. Denmark is not far away from Germany !


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I now have all my UK cards written and need to buy stamps. They’ll be on their way soon!

The snow has stopped thank goodness and it is slightly warmer. Not warm, but definitely warmer!

For some weird reason Sabine’s card has just been delivered to me?! I need to go and shout at the post office!  I hope all the others don’t turn up tomorrow


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommies. I hope you are all well. I hope John is well too.

@johnandjade where are you ????

This evening I will finish all my Christmas Cards and make them and my TORTOISE ready for "take off" tomorrow.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I now have all my UK cards written and need to buy stamps. They’ll be on their way soon!
> 
> The snow has stopped thank goodness and it is slightly warmer. Not warm, but definitely warmer!
> 
> For some weird reason Sabine’s card has just been delivered to me?! I need to go and shout at the post office!  I hope all the others don’t turn up tomorrow



 Return to sender ??? That is weird !


----------



## JoesMum

But in the same post, I received Lena’s card  Thank you


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates
I’m so excited the Christmas card exchange has started
I really hope John is ok..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Not a great day for me. Just learned my aunt has cancer.  It’s very hard on my mom especially, and on my cousin, who’s just had a baby a week ago


Good morning, Lena. 
I am very sorry to hear about your aunt. 
That's very sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sure hope he's O.K.
> We had stopped communicating for a while.
> I'll Email him too.


No reply from him here or by e-mail. 
You? 
He has been somewhat erratic in posting and withdrawn for a while now. 
Something isn't right, i should have done something before.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Today I got my first Christmas card, and it is from our lovely, lovely Lena !
> Thank you Lena ( I will post a picture of your beautiful card later ) for your kind words ! They are true and I hope that maybe we can meet the next year. Denmark is not far away from Germany !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Danish donkeys are pretty fast it would seem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I now have all my UK cards written and need to buy stamps. They’ll be on their way soon!
> 
> The snow has stopped thank goodness and it is slightly warmer. Not warm, but definitely warmer!
> 
> For some weird reason Sabine’s card has just been delivered to me?! I need to go and shout at the post office!  I hope all the others don’t turn up tomorrow


British donkeys. 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> I’m so excited the Christmas card exchange has started
> I really hope John is ok..


Good morning, Noel ! 
Yes, several people have started getting cards. 
It's great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninooning, Roommates! 
Christmas has begun in the Cold Dark Room !
Have a marvelous December everybody.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was going to go and pick up my parcel from the Post Office today, but fortunately I remembered it's the Prophet's birthday today so everywhere will be closed. 
I WANT MY PARCEL ! ! ! !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Today I got my first Christmas card, and it is from our lovely, lovely Lena !
> Thank you Lena ( I will post a picture of your beautiful card later ) for your kind words ! They are true and I hope that maybe we can meet the next year. Denmark is not far away from Germany !



Wow, so they did get out of that “post office”! So happy to hear that!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> But in the same post, I received Lena’s card  Thank you
> View attachment 224113



Wow! So happy it reached you!!! Well done, PostNord


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Not a great day for me. Just learned my aunt has cancer.  It’s very hard on my mom especially, and on my cousin, who’s just had a baby a week ago



I missed this earlier.  Big electronic hugs to you and your family Lena. 

Cancer is a dreadful illness. I wish your aunt all the best


----------



## JoesMum

Sanine, I have been to the post office and the card has been restamped and hopefully will make it into Germany on its second attempt!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Sanine, I have been to the post office and the card has been restamped and hopefully will make it into Germany on its second attempt!



Who’s Sanine? Bad typing.  Sorry SaBine!


----------



## Kristoff

Today, I had three kids in my home (a rather welcome distraction I must say). And I made an important discovery! Here it is:

Kids shouldn’t be kept in pairs. When there’s only two of them, the relationship between them becomes excessively intense. Even if you can’t observe it, there’s a lot of competition, with one always trying to push the other out of the proverbial best spot under the sun. This can lead to “bullying” and eventual decline in confidence levels and health of the less dominant one. (Not to mention tons of whining in the case of kids.) Three, on the other hand, is a different — and more favorable — dynamic. Did I read something similar about a different species on the forum?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Today, I had three kids in my home (a rather welcome distraction I must say). And I made an important discovery! Here it is:
> 
> Kids shouldn’t be kept in pairs. When there’s only two of them, the relationship between them becomes excessively intense. Even if you can’t observe it, there’s a lot of competition, with one always trying to push the other out of the proverbial best spot under the sun. This can lead to “bullying” and eventual decline in confidence levels and health of the less dominant one. (Not to mention tons of whining in the case of kids.) Three, on the other hand, is a different — and more favorable — dynamic. Did I read something similar about a different species on the forum?



Teehee! [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Today, I had three kids in my home (a rather welcome distraction I must say). And I made an important discovery! Here it is:
> 
> Kids shouldn’t be kept in pairs. When there’s only two of them, the relationship between them becomes excessively intense. Even if you can’t observe it, there’s a lot of competition, with one always trying to push the other out of the proverbial best spot under the sun. This can lead to “bullying” and eventual decline in confidence levels and health of the less dominant one. (Not to mention tons of whining in the case of kids.) Three, on the other hand, is a different — and more favorable — dynamic. Did I read something similar about a different species on the forum?


Yup, jellyfish, armadillos and hedgehogs. 
That's very funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All TORTOISE players! 
if you haven't already done so, you need to get your parcels in the post ASAP! 
Christmas will be upon us before we know it and the postal service will start to get overloaded. 
Personal bullying PMs to follow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*ONE ! ! ! *
Have you sent your's yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Errrrrrrrrr.
No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

WHY NOT ? ? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was going to do it today, but the post office is closed because of the Prophet's birthday, tomorrow morning I am working, Sunday it's closed so I'll have to do it Monday. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just make sure you do, *ONE ! ! !*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Okay, i'll do my best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still a bit of time for anyone who wants to oin in the Christmas card exchange. 
But hopefully, these should be going out soon, as well, folks!.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Not a great day for me. Just learned my aunt has cancer.  It’s very hard on my mom especially, and on my cousin, who’s just had a baby a week ago


So sorry to hear this, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On another note, I just got awarded Member of the Month on the Fossil Forum.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But not sure I completely approve. 
We used to do a similar thing at British Telecom. 
The problem is that either you get the same couple of people winning it every month,which is dull, or you award it to each person only once, in which case you end up desperately looking for someone worthy who hasn't won it before which becomes difficult and pretty pointless. 
So I'm not suggesting we do it here on TFO, or in the Cold Dark Room.
Hmmmm
I don't know though.............................


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrrr.
> No.


YOU CRACK ME UP!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YOU CRACK ME UP!!!!!


i think it's me that's cracked.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No reply from him here or by e-mail.
> You?
> He has been somewhat erratic in posting and withdrawn for a while now.
> Something isn't right, i should have done something before.


No. Not yet.
I think I still have his phone number


----------



## ZEROPILOT

His home phone is either changed or has been disconnected.
I left a message on his cell line as he didn't answer. It is still a working number, though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam, would you Email me YOUR phone number?
Thanks.
This matter concerns me a great deal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Not yet.
> I think I still have his phone number





ZEROPILOT said:


> His home phone is either changed or has been disconnected.
> I left a message on his cell line as he didn't answer. It is still a working number, though.


Yes, i have it too. 
Not answering. 
Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam, would you Email me YOUR phone number?
> Thanks.
> This matter concerns me a great deal.


Me, too. 
Seriously worried, I have probably been neglecting him.


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting Breaking News here on the East Coast of America..... 4.4 Earthquake just hit ivo Dover, Delaware. Folks from DC to Philadelphia have reported feeling the tremor...
> 
> 
> Just downgraded to 4.4
> 
> 
> No apparent damages.


Sorry to hear that. 

Hope you''re all well. Take care.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Has anyone heard anything from John?
> It's been week since he posted.
> Getting a little worried here.


Good evening Adam.

Sorry, I haven't.

Hope he is fine.


----------



## JoesMum

John just popped up on our Whatsapp chat. He is OK, but has been feeling a bit low. 

We have told him that we have missed him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Very nice to speak with you and Wifey Adam.
You sound like a young man and Wifeys voice is incredible.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> John just popped up on our Whatsapp chat. He is OK, but has been feeling a bit low.
> 
> We have told him that we have missed him.


THANKS SO MUCH, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> John just popped up on our Whatsapp chat. He is OK, but has been feeling a bit low.
> 
> We have told him that we have missed him.



We do miss him. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't.
> 
> Hope he is fine.


Me, too. 
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> John just popped up on our Whatsapp chat. He is OK, but has been feeling a bit low.
> 
> We have told him that we have missed him.


Hooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(That he's okay, not that he's feeling low). 
Ha! 
Was on the phone to Ed being worried while you were posting this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very nice to speak with you and Wifey Adam.
> You sound like a young man and Wifeys voice is incredible.


It was delightful to speak with you, too Ed. 
You sound exactly as i thought you would, deep voiced, kind, thoughtful and caring. 
I want to sound old and wise, so I'll have to do something about my voice. 
Again. 
wifey's voice still sounds wonderful and sexy to me, even after all these years.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> John just popped up on our Whatsapp chat. He is OK, but has been feeling a bit low.
> 
> We have told him that we have missed him.


Good evening, Linda.

Glad to hear John is fine. NOT glad to know he's feeling low.


----------



## JoesMum

John’s just posted a link to 80s classic “Nothings gonna stop us”. He is perhaps feeling a bit better


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> John’s just posted a link to 80s classic “Nothings gonna stop us”. He is perhaps feeling a bit better


Great.


----------



## JoesMum

And anyone with an iPhone or an Android phone can install the Whatsapp app, open it and do the basic setup and then send me their cellphone number so they can join CDR in Whatsapp.

It's pretty straightforward to do


----------



## Gillian M

all, at Cold Dark Room.​


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> And anyone with an iPhone or an Android phone can install the Whatsapp app, open it and do the basic setup and then send me their cellphone number so they can join CDR in Whatsapp.
> 
> It's pretty straightforward to do


Thanks, Linda


----------



## Moozillion

WOO HOO!!!!! I just got my FIRST CDR Christmas card! Thanks, Noel!!!!!! 
It's also the first card of the season that we've received! One of our Christmas traditions is to tape all the cards we get over the mantelpiece and the doorways in our house. So Noel's card is front and center over the fireplace (which we never use for fires because I'm terrified one of the cats will get in it...)


----------



## Moozillion

I"m in a baking mood, and trying to decide what type of biscotti to make for taking to local friends and businesses...
Suggestions???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!! I just got my FIRST CDR Christmas card! Thanks, Noel!!!!!!
> It's also the first card of the season that we've received! One of our Christmas traditions is to tape all the cards we get over the mantelpiece and the doorways in our house. So Noel's card is front and center over the fireplace (which we never use for fires because I'm terrified one of the cats will get in it...)
> View attachment 224124
> 
> 
> View attachment 224125


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a lovely fireplace! 
Lovely card, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I"m in a baking mood, and trying to decide what type of biscotti to make for taking to local friends and businesses...
> Suggestions???


Something with cheese in.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Something with cheese in.


Even here, Adam ?

And good evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, Gillian. 
Cheese should be everywhere.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian.
> Cheese should be everywhere.


Why everywhere?  Not at CDR. I do not think that torts like it.  

​


----------



## johnandjade

I have been told to check in, all OK here, just a touch of melancholy .... wonder if I can get a panel line from the doc with that?? Hee hee


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Glad you enjoy it!
> I love tucking different types of confetti into cards for fun- hubby thinks it's dumb, but I enjoy it!



I received mine too and I let my daughter open it and she loved the confetti!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting Breaking News here on the East Coast of America..... 4.4 Earthquake just hit ivo Dover, Delaware. Folks from DC to Philadelphia have reported feeling the tremor...
> 
> 
> Just downgraded to 4.4
> 
> 
> No apparent damages.



I was a little surprised!! When was the last time you guys had an earthquake?


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> I have been told to check in, all OK here, just a touch of melancholy .... wonder if I can get a panel line from the doc with that?? Hee hee



Good lad John. It was Bea that nagged him, not me!


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> I have been told to check in, all OK here, just a touch of melancholy .... wonder if I can get a panel line from the doc with that?? Hee hee


Good evening John. 

Glad to hear you're well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninooning, Roommates!
> Christmas has begun in the Cold Dark Room !
> Have a marvelous December everybody.


Hello Adam and good evening.
Christmas lightens up the Cold Dark Room a little bit and maybe makes it a little bit warmer too.
In our hearts and souls ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Today, I had three kids in my home (a rather welcome distraction I must say). And I made an important discovery! Here it is:
> 
> Kids shouldn’t be kept in pairs. When there’s only two of them, the relationship between them becomes excessively intense. Even if you can’t observe it, there’s a lot of competition, with one always trying to push the other out of the proverbial best spot under the sun. This can lead to “bullying” and eventual decline in confidence levels and health of the less dominant one. (Not to mention tons of whining in the case of kids.) Three, on the other hand, is a different — and more favorable — dynamic. Did I read something similar about a different species on the forum?



LOL !
I love your way of thinking ....


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I received mine too and I let my daughter open it and she loved the confetti!!
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All TORTOISE players!
> if you haven't already done so, you need to get your parcels in the post ASAP!
> Christmas will be upon us before we know it and the postal service will start to get overloaded.
> Personal bullying PMs to follow!


I know, I know, you don`t have to beat and push me ( verbal ) 
Today I finished all my cards and my TORTOISE parcel too and tomorrow I will take cards and TORTOISE to the post office.
Okay ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was going to do it today, but the post office is closed because of the Prophet's birthday, tomorrow morning I am working, Sunday it's closed so I'll have to do it Monday.
> Sorry.


BAD NO 1 !!!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> I have been told to check in, all OK here, just a touch of melancholy .... wonder if I can get a panel line from the doc with that?? Hee hee



Nice to not-see you, John! We missed you x


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam and good evening.
> Christmas lightens up the Cold Dark Room a little bit and maybe makes it a little bit warmer too.
> In our hearts and souls ....



Can I string a few jellyfish and wrap them around a hedgehog for a mini Christmas tree? Has it been done before in the CDR?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> I have been told to check in, all OK here, just a touch of melancholy .... wonder if I can get a panel line from the doc with that?? Hee hee


Hello John, it is good to see you. Why do you feel melancholy ? Come on my friend and we push the melancholy away and the happiness back in !


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Can I string a few jellyfish and wrap them around a hedgehog for a mini Christmas tree? Has it been done before in the CDR?



Why not? The wool spider failed to knit the decorations last year, but then again we are never sure she’s up there (Which direction is up? It’s so dark in here!)


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I was a little surprised!! When was the last time you guys had an earthquake?



Luckily never !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Can I string a few jellyfish and wrap them around a hedgehog for a mini Christmas tree? Has it been done before in the CDR?


It may be possible, but don`t forget to tie the hedgehog to a stone or your "Christmas tree" will run away !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> It may be possible, but don`t forget to tie the hedgehog to a stone or your "Christmas tree" will run away !



And it’s probably best to keep the leprechauns out of the way


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And it’s probably best to keep the leprechauns out of the way


... and the meerkats !


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

*We need your helping hands here, John ! Please come back !*


----------



## Bee62

But there is another roommate I miss:

@Laura1412 
Where are you, Laura ? I hope you are okay. 
Please write something that we know you are well.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> ... and the meerkats !



Perfect. I’ll go along with the plan — as long as the jellyfish don’t yell at me!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Perfect. I’ll go along with the plan — as long as the jellyfish don’t yell at me!


You should not tickle them..... then they will not yell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I received mine too and I let my daughter open it and she loved the confetti!!
> 
> Thank you!!!


I just found another smiley face in my couch.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found another smiley face in my couch.



Tee hee hee!!! [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

* Makes mental note to open Bea’s card over a hard surface :Rolleyes:  *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Why everywhere?  Not at CDR. I do not think that torts like it.
> 
> View attachment 224127​


No torts in the Cold Dark Room. 
It's too Cold. 
And Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> I have been told to check in, all OK here, just a touch of melancholy .... wonder if I can get a panel line from the doc with that?? Hee hee


Stop being melancholic at once! 
We're here if you need to talk, and there's always Pms and e-mails you know. 
A lot of people here like you very much, and some of us , at least, love you, matey. 
We worry. 
And we fight our battles together. 
So get your sorry tattooed backside back in the Cold Dark Room forthwith!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I received mine too and I let my daughter open it and she loved the confetti!!
> 
> Thank you!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good lad John. It was Bea that nagged him, not me!


POINTS to Mooz! ! ! !
No points to Linda. 
(well some for setting up the app thingy in the first place).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam and good evening.
> Christmas lightens up the Cold Dark Room a little bit and maybe makes it a little bit warmer too.
> In our hearts and souls ....


Bah! 
Humbug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know, I know, you don`t have to beat and push me ( verbal )
> Today I finished all my cards and my TORTOISE parcel too and tomorrow I will take cards and TORTOISE to the post office.
> Okay ???


Acceptable. 
But can i beat you anyway?
Please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Can I string a few jellyfish and wrap them around a hedgehog for a mini Christmas tree? Has it been done before in the CDR?


Nope. 
But it's a pretty good idea. 
A stack of hedgehogs would work better, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But there is another roommate I miss:
> 
> @Laura1412
> Where are you, Laura ? I hope you are okay.
> Please write something that we know you are well.


She's been lurking but not posting. 
@Laura1412 
We miss you around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just found another smiley face in my couch.


Har de har har!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, shoot, dang it! I took my cards to the post office to buy stamps for them and the envelopes are too fat to fit through this little slot thingey they have to measure thicknesses of envelopes. So I had to bring them home. Now I have to hope I have enough envelopes so I can open these, remove the little something or others that were making them too fat, and close them back up. I'm not tellin' what's in there. It's supposed to be a surprise. So now I have to make an extra trip into town, back to the post office for stamps. So don't be expecting my cards any time soon. But I'll move quickly, I hope.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bah!
> Humbug!


You may call it Humbug, I call it Christmas feeling.
Boooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Acceptable.
> But can i beat you anyway?
> Please.


Be beware or I will beat you ! 
No one beats me except of me.... ....


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, shoot, dang it! I took my cards to the post office to buy stamps for them and the envelopes are too fat to fit through this little slot thingey they have to measure thicknesses of envelopes. So I had to bring them home. Now I have to hope I have enough envelopes so I can open these, remove the little something or others that were making them too fat, and close them back up. I'm not tellin' what's in there. It's supposed to be a surprise. So now I have to make an extra trip into town, back to the post office for stamps. So don't be expecting my cards any time soon. But I'll move quickly, I hope.


We have those kind of rules here too  I ended up buying a slot thingy from eBay so I could test stuff at home and be sure. It was much simpler when only the weight mattered


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, shoot, dang it! I took my cards to the post office to buy stamps for them and the envelopes are too fat to fit through this little slot thingey they have to measure thicknesses of envelopes. So I had to bring them home. Now I have to hope I have enough envelopes so I can open these, remove the little something or others that were making them too fat, and close them back up. I'm not tellin' what's in there. It's supposed to be a surprise. So now I have to make an extra trip into town, back to the post office for stamps. So don't be expecting my cards any time soon. But I'll move quickly, I hope.



Ohhhhhhhhhh.... sad....
Now we`ll get no little somethings ? sad ...
And we`ll get no cards sometime ?  .... cry ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, shoot, dang it! I took my cards to the post office to buy stamps for them and the envelopes are too fat to fit through this little slot thingey they have to measure thicknesses of envelopes. So I had to bring them home. Now I have to hope I have enough envelopes so I can open these, remove the little something or others that were making them too fat, and close them back up. I'm not tellin' what's in there. It's supposed to be a surprise. So now I have to make an extra trip into town, back to the post office for stamps. So don't be expecting my cards any time soon. But I'll move quickly, I hope.


We know you'll do your best, Yvonne.
And still plenty of time for cards to arrive before Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You may call it Humbug, I call it Christmas feeling.
> Boooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!


Exactly 
Boooooooooooooooooooooo to Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

FOOTBALL WORLD CUP UPDATE. 
England have drawn Belgium, Tunisia and Panama in their group. Could have been a lot worse, should qualify. 
Morocco have been drawn against local opposition - Portugal and Spain, plus Iran. Very, very difficult, will be a miracle if they finish in the top two.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Exactly
> Boooooooooooooooooooooo to Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Boooooo tooooo yoooooouuuuuu !
Good evening Adam. Good mood this evening or not ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Boooooo tooooo yoooooouuuuuu !
> Good evening Adam. Good mood this evening or not ?


Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No, i'm very happy actually. 
Got to speak to Ed today, what could be better than that?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> FOOTBALL WORLD CUP UPDATE.
> England have drawn Belgium, Tunisia and Panama in their group. Could have been a lot worse, should qualify.
> Morocco have been drawn against local opposition - Portugal and Spain, plus Iran. Very, very difficult, will be a miracle if they finish in the top two.


I watched the draw. England got a reasonable group.

Morocco have little hope with Spain and Portugal.

Germany has Mexico, Sweden and South Korea which will be a tough group

Denmark has France, Australia and Peru which could be tricky


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No, i'm very happy actually.
> Got to speak to Ed today, what could be better than that?


Speaking with me or flirting with me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Speaking with me or flirting with me


Yup, that's true!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's true!


... and ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*TWO ! ! !*
@JSWallace 
How's your TORTOISE coming along?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... and ????


Cheese?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese?


Okay cheese. 
What a funny way to flirt....I throw cheese in your mouth. Huups... Do you got it ?
How romantic...


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *TWO ! ! !*
> @JSWallace
> How's your TORTOISE coming along?


Evening all!
My TORTOISE has taken a bit of planning but got last bit of it today, so will wrap it this weekend and post on Monday. Post office tell me there is plenty of time to get there by Christmas. Cards being posted Monday too..


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!! I just got my FIRST CDR Christmas card! Thanks, Noel!!!!!!
> It's also the first card of the season that we've received! One of our Christmas traditions is to tape all the cards we get over the mantelpiece and the doorways in our house. So Noel's card is front and center over the fireplace (which we never use for fires because I'm terrified one of the cats will get in it...)
> View attachment 224124
> 
> 
> View attachment 224125



Yay!!! I’m so glad you like it [emoji1]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got my second card today..This one from Arizona.
Thanks, Noel!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I still haven't gotten my TORTOISE items and they still must be mailed!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Evening all!
> My TORTOISE has taken a bit of planning but got last bit of it today, so will wrap it this weekend and post on Monday. Post office tell me there is plenty of time to get there by Christmas. Cards being posted Monday too..


Good evening Jane. Post offices don`t know how slow donkeys are.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my second card today..This one from Arizona.
> Thanks, Noel!



You’re welcome Ed [emoji4]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy!
Even my "Larry the lion" story got no response on my ghost stories thread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay cheese.
> What a funny way to flirt....I throw cheese in your mouth. Huups... Do you got it ?
> How romantic...


SPLAT ! ! ! 
Yup got it! 
Thanks! 
We shall share some cheese and wine, that would be nice and romantic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Evening all!
> My TORTOISE has taken a bit of planning but got last bit of it today, so will wrap it this weekend and post on Monday. Post office tell me there is plenty of time to get there by Christmas. Cards being posted Monday too..


Most splendid, most splendid! 
Good evening, Jane!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my second card today..This one from Arizona.
> Thanks, Noel!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still haven't gotten my TORTOISE items and they still must be mailed!


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Let's hope they show up tout suite. 

Still a bit of time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy!
> Even my "Larry the lion" story got no response on my ghost stories thread.


Hmmmm.
I never got alerts for that. 
I will pop over, shortly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT ! ! !
> Yup got it!
> Thanks!
> We shall share some cheese and wine, that would be nice and romantic.


Sorry, but you`ve missed the romantic part of the evening.
Now I am going to my cats and then to bed.
Save wine and cheese for another evening my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but you`ve missed the romantic part of the evening.
> Now I am going to my cats and then to bed.
> Save wine and cheese for another evening my friend.


It's a date! 
Night night, Sabine.
Night night cats. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Something with cheese in.





JoesMum said:


> I watched the draw. England got a reasonable group.
> 
> Morocco have little hope with Spain and Portugal.
> 
> Germany has Mexico, Sweden and South Korea which will be a tough group
> 
> Denmark has France, Australia and Peru which could be tricky


Gosh: if by some mad chance England ended up playing Morocco, Adam would be hard pressed to choose a team!!!
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gosh: if by some mad chance England ended up playing Morocco, Adam would be hard pressed to choose a team!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad


It would be so difficult! 
But very unlikely to happen now that they've avoided being drawn together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
Off to try breathing underwater, but not through my mouth. 
Like a turtle.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!
> Off to try breathing underwater, but not through my mouth.
> Like a turtle.



Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33] ADAM!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!
> Off to try breathing underwater, but not through my mouth.
> Like a turtle.



Nice to see you found my very “scientific study” of turtle breathing.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy!
> Even my "Larry the lion" story got no response on my ghost stories thread.



I peeked into the ghosts thread and got scared out of my mind! No way am I going there again!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still haven't gotten my TORTOISE items and they still must be mailed!



Yikes. If it goes on like that, you might end up having to send two gifts. We have seen precedents, you know.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT ! ! !
> Yup got it!
> Thanks!
> We shall share some cheese and wine, that would be nice and romantic.



What has SPLAT got to do with your romantic date? Poor tortie.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33] ADAM!!!!! [emoji6]


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-secret-to-turtle-hibernation-butt-breathing.162454/


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone



Good morning to you too! [emoji112]

We have the England v Australia Rugby League world cup final on television. It’s nearly half time and we are 6-0 down. It’s close... that’s one try and conversion (touchdown and goal over the posts?)

The rugby I usually watch is the 15-a-side Rugby Union. Rugby League is 13-a-side and has slightly different rules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice to see you found my very “scientific study” of turtle breathing.


Indeed. 
Ha de ha. 
Hi, Ken! 
I can smell science stories on the breeze. 
Much like turttle bottom gas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yikes. If it goes on like that, you might end up having to send two gifts. We have seen precedents, you know.


Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What has SPLAT got to do with your romantic date? Poor tortie.


Taking a tortoise on a date is a great way to pull women. 
I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
It dropped to 4°C / 39F here last night. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The coldest it has been in the 12 years I've lived here. 
The pond i slept in was seriously chilly.


----------



## JoesMum

Baaa Studs Extreme Shepherding LED Art - Enjoy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to you too! [emoji112]
> 
> We have the England v Australia Rugby League world cup final on television. It’s nearly half time and we are 6-0 down. It’s close... that’s one try and conversion (touchdown and goal over the posts?)
> 
> The rugby I usually watch is the 15-a-side Rugby Union. Rugby League is 13-a-side and has slightly different rules.


Good morning, Linda. 
brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!
Did I mention it's really cold here? 
Still 6 - 0 . 
But i'm watching the cricket. Someone actually got Smith out! On his England debut!  Splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Baaa Studs Extreme Shepherding LED Art - Enjoy


Yeah, right! 
How silly.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!
> Did I mention it's really cold here?
> Still 6 - 0 .
> But i'm watching the cricket. Someone actually got Smith out! On his England debut!  Splendid!



JoesDad has the cricket on his iPad so we can keep up with that - it’s muuuuuuch slower. Good news about Smith


----------



## JoesMum

And we lost the final 6-0 

Wales v South Africa Rugby Union at 2.30pm GMT. 

And for those able to pick up BBC2, they're showing David Attenborough's _Galapagos_ at 7.30pm which includes Tortoises


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And we lost the final 6-0
> 
> Wales v South Africa Rugby Union at 2.30pm GMT.
> 
> And for those able to pick up BBC2, they're showing David Attenborough's _Galapagos_ at 7.30pm which includes Tortoises


Big ones! 
Lovely!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Adam and Linda
I’m spending my Saturday morning at work. Picking up some extra money for the holidays


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam and Linda
> I’m spending my Saturday morning at work. Picking up some extra money for the holidays



Extra money at this time of year is always useful. I guess that this is one of your busiest periods at work!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam and Linda
> I’m spending my Saturday morning at work. Picking up some extra money for the holidays


I'm sure it will come in handy. 
The cheese bills at this time of year are ridiculous.


----------



## JoesMum

Two more! Thank you Noël and Bea


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No torts in the Cold Dark Room.
> It's too Cold.
> And Dark.


Good afternoon, Adam. 

Not even for a visit?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-secret-to-turtle-hibernation-butt-breathing.162454/



YES, I already saw that article; that’s why I was shocked!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Two more! Thank you Noël and Bea
> 
> View attachment 224179



My pleasure!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> It dropped to 4°C / 39F here last night.
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The coldest it has been in the 12 years I've lived here.
> The pond i slept in was seriously chilly.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

It is still sunny during the day. But at night temperature drops and it gets cold.  No rain yet.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Two more! Thank you Noël and Bea
> 
> View attachment 224179


You’re welcome


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> It is still sunny during the day. But at night temperature drops and it gets cold.  No rain yet.


That is chilly!
It’s suppose to drop into the 40F s this at night that is cold to me!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> That is chilly!
> It’s suppose to drop into the 40F s this at night that is cold to me!


Hi. Oh yes it gets extremely cold at night. It's that dry, desert climate.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G'day All...

Sun's rays are up, revealing Father Frost's frozen hands have coated all with ice crystals. Sun will win this match today. Cool inside temps coupled with dark long nights triggered our Christmas cactus to bud and bloom. Others have indoor blooms? Our lemon tree is also blooming...nice small creamy white fragrant flowers with wonderful natural fragrance. 

Mother Earth's air fresheners.


----------



## Gillian M

@AZtortMom , look at this in Amman.


​brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G'day All...
> 
> Sun's rays are up, revealing Father Frost's frozen hands have coated all with ice crystals. Sun will win this match today. Cool inside temps coupled with dark long nights triggered our Christmas cactus to bud and bloom. Others have indoor blooms? Our lemon tree is also blooming...nice small creamy white fragrant flowers with wonderful natural fragrance.
> 
> Mother Earth's air fresheners.
> 
> View attachment 224182



My Christmas cacti are in bloom too. One of them is nearly over now. The other two are still going strong


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here's a slice of Father Frost's overnight work. Overnight magic!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Taking a tortoise on a date is a great way to pull women.
> I expect.


Why not ? Other people take dogs or cats to get in talk with another. Why not torts ? They are smooth, warm and cuddely !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I peeked into the ghosts thread and got scared out of my mind! No way am I going there again!


I was there and got no answer .....


----------



## JSWallace

I got Cards!!! Bea and Noel, thank you so much!! They look very like Linda's picture! I am so chuffed!!! X


----------



## Gillian M

JSWallace said:


> I got Cards!!! Bea and Noel, thank you so much!! They look very like Linda's picture! I am so chuffed!!! X


Hi Jane. Nice to see you around. And hope you are well.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Baaa Studs Extreme Shepherding LED Art - Enjoy


That is really funny !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Two more! Thank you Noël and Bea
> 
> View attachment 224179


Today I`ve got a Christmas card from Noel ! @ AZtortMum Thank you very much ! 
My friend is always curious. Ha asked me: Have you received another card and where is it from ??? Curious man !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Baaa Studs Extreme Shepherding LED Art - Enjoy



That is amazing! :O


----------



## JSWallace

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Jane. Nice to see you around. And hope you are well.


Yes thanks Gillian. I am just out with son buying Christmas trees. I appear to have spent £100 on two trees!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Two more! Thank you Noël and Bea
> 
> View attachment 224179


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, Adam.
> 
> Not even for a visit?


On your own head be it. 
Good afternoon, Gillian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> G'day All...
> 
> Sun's rays are up, revealing Father Frost's frozen hands have coated all with ice crystals. Sun will win this match today. Cool inside temps coupled with dark long nights triggered our Christmas cactus to bud and bloom. Others have indoor blooms? Our lemon tree is also blooming...nice small creamy white fragrant flowers with wonderful natural fragrance.
> 
> Mother Earth's air fresheners.
> 
> View attachment 224182


G'day, Mark.
Air fresheners necessary in here today after last nights turtle breathing exercises. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why not ? Other people take dogs or cats to get in talk with another. Why not torts ? They are smooth, warm and cuddely !


No, they aren't. 
But why not indeed! 
I must try it. 
Just as an experiment, you know. 
OW! OW! OW! 
On second thoughts, I 'll let someone else try it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I got Cards!!! Bea and Noel, thank you so much!! They look very like Linda's picture! I am so chuffed!!! X


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Today I`ve got a Christmas card from Noel ! @ AZtortMum Thank you very much !
> My friend is always curious. Ha asked me: Have you received another card and where is it from ??? Curious man !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No cards for poor Adam, again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Today I`ve got a Christmas card from Noel ! @ AZtortMum Thank you very much !
> My friend is always curious. Ha asked me: Have you received another card and where is it from ??? Curious man !


You’re welcome 
My boyfriend is asking too.
I showed him Bea’s card 
He thinks it’s wonderful that I have tort friends from all around the world


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Baaa Studs Extreme Shepherding LED Art - Enjoy


OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No cards for poor Adam, again.


Well, you WOULD live on the other side of the Atlantic from us!!! 
Our postal donkey can only swim so fast...


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No cards for poor Adam, again.


That's because your post takes forever! Last posting date for Christmas to you from here is today, for USA it's Dec 12th which is why yours is the only one I have posted so far and you will probably be the last to receive it. Have patience my friend!![emoji4]


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No cards for poor Adam, again.



Didn’t you get my card a month or so late last year ?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I received Bea & Noel’s cards  YAY! THANK YOU! I was super excited [emoji39]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On your own head be it.
> Good afternoon, Gillian.


Good evening, Adam.


----------



## Moozillion

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I received Bea & Noel’s cards  YAY! THANK YOU! I was super excited [emoji39]


So glad you like them!


----------



## Gillian M

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I received Bea & Noel’s cards  YAY! THANK YOU! I was super excited [emoji39]


Hi, nice to see you at CDR and hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, you WOULD live on the other side of the Atlantic from us!!!
> Our postal donkey can only swim so fast...


But the Europeans are getting cards! 
Not fair!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> That's because your post takes forever! Last posting date for Christmas to you from here is today, for USA it's Dec 12th which is why yours is the only one I have posted so far and you will probably be the last to receive it. Have patience my friend!![emoji4]


No! 
I want it now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Didn’t you get my card a month or so late last year ?


Yes, don't know why, the others were on time, except two that never got here at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I received Bea & Noel’s cards  YAY! THANK YOU! I was super excited [emoji39]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice to see you, Linhdan.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the Europeans are getting cards!
> Not fair!


We have upgraded from donkeys here. Our posties use bicycles


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have upgraded from donkeys here. Our posties use bicycles


In reality our use little yellow mopeds. 
Which are slower than donkeys.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> I want it now!


I was always told by my Granny that 'I want ' gets nothing but a thick ear!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I went to the Keys this morning
I was able to get one more gift more my TORTOISE too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I was always told by my Granny that 'I want ' gets nothing but a thick ear!


If I get a thick ear in the post that's fine! 
As long as i get something. 
Got sent poo by Ed, once, after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went to the Keys this morning
> I was able to get one more gift more my TORTOISE too.


Three beautiful photos. 
But i wouldn't advise posting a lobster or a pelican to your TORTOISE. 
The poor animals might suffer.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went to the Keys this morning
> I was able to get one more gift more my TORTOISE too.


I can feel the warmth and sunshine. Any chance of sending some over here?


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three beautiful photos.
> But i wouldn't advise posting a lobster or a pelican to your TORTOISE.
> The poor animals might suffer.


I would quite like a pelican please..


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I went to the Keys this morning
> I was able to get one more gift more my TORTOISE too.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three beautiful photos.
> But i wouldn't advise posting a lobster or a pelican to your TORTOISE.
> The poor animals might suffer.



But I wouldn’t mind getting that lobster for Christmas! 
Though, I guess you’d have to shell out quite a bit for it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> But I wouldn’t mind getting that lobster for Christmas!
> Though, I guess you’d have to shell out quite a bit for it.


That's a cracking joke Lena, but it would be a little shellfish to have all that lobster to yourself.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That's a cracking joke Lena, but it would be a little shellfish to have all that lobster to yourself.


----------



## JoesMum

The CDR is the plaice for punning. I’m missing Lyn right now  

It’s very quiet in here. 

PS Somehow or other, Wales beat South Africa in the rugby by the narrowest margins. They looked like they were going to win by miles and then ended up trailing by a point before a lucky penalty saved them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> But I wouldn’t mind getting that lobster for Christmas!
> Though, I guess you’d have to shell out quite a bit for it.





JoesMum said:


> That's a cracking joke Lena, but it would be a little shellfish to have all that lobster to yourself.


You won't get a visit from Santa Claws if you continue with these puns!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You won't get a visit from Santa Claws if you continue with these puns!


And I should know being a prawn again Christian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm


JSWallace said:


> I would quite like a pelican please..


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zak's been visiting. 
He may stop by here,later


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The CDR is the plaice for punning. I’m missing Lyn right now
> 
> It’s very quiet in here.
> 
> PS Somehow or other, Wales beat South Africa in the rugby by the narrowest margins. They looked like they were going to win by miles and then ended up trailing by a point before a lucky penalty saved them



I miss Lyn too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I miss Lyn too.


And me.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> You’re welcome
> My boyfriend is asking too.
> I showed him Bea’s card
> He thinks it’s wonderful that I have tort friends from all around the world


It is, indeed !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No cards for poor Adam, again.


Morroco`s donkeys are very slow .....


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I was always told by my Granny that 'I want ' gets nothing but a thick ear!



AUTSCH !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening my lovely roommates. 
This afternoon I`ve brought all my Christmas Cards and my TORTOISE to the Post office ! Now all is on its way ( and the postage costs a little fortune ) !
I have fear that the TORTOISE parcel will not pass the customs ! I have to declare and write it down on the parcel what it contains. I am a little bit upset about this practise but if that is the rule ....
Now I will pray every night before I go to bed to the "custom god" to let my parcel pass and reach it`s recipients. PLEASE !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> This afternoon I`ve brought all my Christmas Cards and my TORTOISE to the Post office ! Now all is on its way ( and the postage costs a little fortune ) !
> I have fear that the TORTOISE parcel will not pass the customs ! I have to declare and write it down on the parcel what it contains. I am a little bit upset about this practise but if that is the rule ....
> Now I will pray every night before I go to bed to the "custom god" to let my parcel pass and reach it`s recipients. PLEASE !


Good evening, Sabine! 
Good luck to your donkey!
Yes, postage can be more than the cost of the gift.
Welcome to TORTOISE!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I miss Lyn too.


As do I
Lyn is missed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> This afternoon I`ve brought all my Christmas Cards and my TORTOISE to the Post office ! Now all is on its way ( and the postage costs a little fortune ) !
> I have fear that the TORTOISE parcel will not pass the customs ! I have to declare and write it down on the parcel what it contains. I am a little bit upset about this practise but if that is the rule ....
> Now I will pray every night before I go to bed to the "custom god" to let my parcel pass and reach it`s recipients. PLEASE !


One package I sent to an overseas friend cost almost $45 to mail.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wouldn't worry much about customs.
I routinely get packages from Japan containing motorcycle parts that say "candy".


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't worry much about customs.
> I routinely get packages from Japan containing motorcycle parts that say "candy".


OMG!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 
That is HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One package I sent to an overseas friend cost almost $45 to mail.


The gift I just mailed for Fossil Forum Secret Santa cost $40 which is a fortune here.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't worry much about customs.
> I routinely get packages from Japan containing motorcycle parts that say "candy".


Oh thank you Ed. That makes me a little bit calmer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So of the 7 items in MY TORTOISE box. One is a set of 5 items. Not from Florida. One handmade item from Florida that says nothing on it and finally an item from South Florida that says it's from South Florida.
Still waiting on item #1....


----------



## Moozillion

I got another card today!!!! YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!
THANK YOU, Ed!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> I got another card today!!!! YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> THANK YOU, Ed!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224251



I got mine too!!


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> So of the 7 items in MY TORTOISE box. One is a set of 5 items. Not from Florida. One handmade item from Florida that says nothing on it and finally an item from South Florida that says it's from South Florida.
> Still waiting on item #1....



Thank you for the wonderful card Ed!! [emoji5]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Damien Szkatulski

Yeah I had trouble finding it.. AT THE TOP OF MY FEED XD


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I got another card today!!!! YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!
> THANK YOU, Ed!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224251


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 224252


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Damien Szkatulski said:


> Yeah I had trouble finding it.. AT THE TOP OF MY FEED XD


Hello, Damien, welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
What was at the top of your feed?
Cheese?
Please, sit down and i'll make you a coffee, or the Leprechaun One-legged Pirate Substitute can bring you something else if you prefer. 
Don't worry if the chairs move a bit, they're actually armadillos, but do worry if you sit on a hedgehog.


----------



## Damien Szkatulski

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Damien, welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> What was at the top of your feed?
> Cheese?
> Please, sit down and i'll make you a coffee, or the Leprechaun One-legged Pirate Substitute can bring you something else if you prefer.
> Don't worry if the chairs move a bit, they're actually armadillos, but do worry if you sit on a hedgehog.



Is there any inanimate furniture items that are not in use?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Damien Szkatulski said:


> Is there any inanimate furniture items that are not in use?


Only the coffee and soft drinks machine. 
There are a few rocks, I suppose if you can find one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to have a nap in corner seven. 
Sleep well, Roommates. 
Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!


Good morning, Linda. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's cold here this morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Have s superlative Sunday!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Adam! [emoji2]
Good morning, Roomies! [emoji2]
We have a busy day planned, so I may just pop in and out a few times.
Hope everyone has a delightful day! [emoji2]


----------



## Damien Szkatulski

My toe fell off


----------



## Damien Szkatulski

These temperatures are dangerous


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not brrrrrrrrrrr here this morning, but a quick rain shower blew across the Va Md area getting everything all wet and nasty. The crumbly leaves of the past fortnight are now soggy n mushy. Impossible to rake. But wait, the sun just popped! The rain is now on it's way to Marrakesh and the Spanish plains. Might load the kayaks now for a few miles on the Bay.


----------



## Yvonne G

Damien Szkatulski said:


> My toe fell off


Don't worry. There are little critters scurrying around over the floor cleaning up after us messy humans. Your toe won't be here long enough for one of us to trip over it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not brrrrrrrrrrr here this morning, but a quick rain shower blew across the Va Md area getting everything all wet and nasty. The crumbly leaves of the past fortnight are now soggy n mushy. Impossible to rake. But wait, the sun just popped! The rain is now on it's way to Marrakesh and the Spanish plains. Might load the kayaks now for a few miles on the Bay.


We're back into a warming trend. No fire for me today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Damien Szkatulski said:


> My toe fell off


Never mind. 
One assumes you have several others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Not brrrrrrrrrrr here this morning, but a quick rain shower blew across the Va Md area getting everything all wet and nasty. The crumbly leaves of the past fortnight are now soggy n mushy. Impossible to rake. But wait, the sun just popped! The rain is now on it's way to Marrakesh and the Spanish plains. Might load the kayaks now for a few miles on the Bay.


Well, I hope the Marrakech rain takes a slight detour to Fes. 
Though not enough that i'll need to go kayaking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We're back into a warming trend. No fire for me today.


Tis really cold here! 
Not fair!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis really cold here!
> Not fair!



We are having a warmer spell today. That means it has reached 8C today. Not exactly barbecue weather


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> So of the 7 items in MY TORTOISE box. One is a set of 5 items. Not from Florida. One handmade item from Florida that says nothing on it and finally an item from South Florida that says it's from South Florida.
> Still waiting on item #1....


Sounds very interesting ! I want to be your TORTOISE !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 224252


Lucky Santa Claus !  Beach and water and sun and ......


----------



## Maro2Bear

In the spirit of global weather observations - are the weather prognosticators hyping the SuperMoon for Morocco, Amman, UK, greater Europe?

Tonight here in the US of A, calling for #SuperMoon2017 - best view time is right at sunset. So break away from the telly, from the xmas markets and stalls, and start looking soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> In the spirit of global weather observations - are the weather prognosticators hyping the SuperMoon for Morocco, Amman, UK, greater Europe?
> 
> Tonight here in the US of A, calling for #SuperMoon2017 - best view time is right at sunset. So break away from the telly, from the xmas markets and stalls, and start looking soon!



There’s certainly talk of a supermoon this evening. We won’t see it due to the blanket of cloud that has drizzled on us all day. We have had lights on all day today as it’s so dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We are having a warmer spell today. That means it has reached 8C today. Not exactly barbecue weather


It's only 13C here, which is cold, predicted to fall to 1°C tonight which will be the coldest it's ever been. 
brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sounds very interesting ! I want to be your TORTOISE !


Perhaps you are..........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> In the spirit of global weather observations - are the weather prognosticators hyping the SuperMoon for Morocco, Amman, UK, greater Europe?
> 
> Tonight here in the US of A, calling for #SuperMoon2017 - best view time is right at sunset. So break away from the telly, from the xmas markets and stalls, and start looking soon!


I might peek out of the window, but I'm not going out in the cold. 
Not heard about it here. They're not interested in such things.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> In the spirit of global weather observations - are the weather prognosticators hyping the SuperMoon for Morocco, Amman, UK, greater Europe?
> 
> Tonight here in the US of A, calling for #SuperMoon2017 - best view time is right at sunset. So break away from the telly, from the xmas markets and stalls, and start looking soon!



I noticed a pretty nice full moon last night as I was making my rounds closing up the the tortoises. I'll have to pay attention tonight.


----------



## Melis

Maro2Bear said:


> Not brrrrrrrrrrr here this morning, but a quick rain shower blew across the Va Md area getting everything all wet and nasty. The crumbly leaves of the past fortnight are now soggy n mushy. Impossible to rake. But wait, the sun just popped! The rain is now on it's way to Marrakesh and the Spanish plains. Might load the kayaks now for a few miles on the Bay.


Where do you live in Maryland?


----------



## Yvonne G

I just noticed that the "Spy" feature is no longer available. I guess no one must have used it because I never saw anyone complain that it was gone. Spy showed everything that was happening online at the moment.


----------



## Yvonne G

Also, we used to be able to click on "recent profile posts" and see what people had been posting on other members' profiles. I can't find that feature either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Melis said:


> Where do you live in Maryland?


Hello, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
It is time for coffee if you'd like one, so pull up an armadillo and take the weight off your legs.
I'll prod a jellyfish to provide illumination and get the Leprechaun One-legged Pirate Substitute to fetch you a biscuit. 
And some cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I just noticed that the "Spy" feature is no longer available. I guess no one must have used it because I never saw anyone complain that it was gone. Spy showed everything that was happening online at the moment.





Yvonne G said:


> Also, we used to be able to click on "recent profile posts" and see what people had been posting on other members' profiles. I can't find that feature either.


Never even knew about either of these. 
Doubt that many people used them much.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I just noticed that the "Spy" feature is no longer available. I guess no one must have used it because I never saw anyone complain that it was gone. Spy showed everything that was happening online at the moment.



I used it if I was on a proper computer. It was awful on my phone and tablet which I am 99% of the time ... not missed by me. 


Yvonne G said:


> Also, we used to be able to click on "recent profile posts" and see what people had been posting on other members' profiles. I can't find that feature either.




The other feature was perhaps only available to mods? I have never seen or heard of that.


----------



## Damien Szkatulski

Yvonne G said:


> Also, we used to be able to click on "recent profile posts" and see what people had been posting on other members' profiles. I can't find that feature either.



On the website I can use "spy", if that's what it's called. It says how many people are on, what they are doing, whether or not they have an account, etc. This might be a completely different thing, though


----------



## JoesMum

Damien Szkatulski said:


> On the website I can use "spy", if that's what it's called. It says how many people are on, what they are doing, whether or not they have an account, etc. This might be a completely different thing, though


No there was a feature called spy that worked like a teleprinter. As someone posted it would throw up a new line

This is a screenshot from another forum which has iSpy - a similar feature.


----------



## Bee62

Damien Szkatulski said:


> My toe fell off


Oh, sorry to hear that , but it will enjoy the hedgehogs because they eat meat


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you are..........................



Oh fine .... ( jumping around in a circle ... )


----------



## Bee62

Ladies and gentleman, lovely roommates, as we are talking about the weather and how cold it is everywhere, what do you think about these pictures ? Actual views of today:












sheeps in the snow .....


----------



## Moozillion

That looks  VERY cold!!!
My brother was in the US Army for 22 years, and was stationed in many different countries. He said the COLDEST he ever was, was in Germany!!![emoji33] He said that the fog would FREEZE ONTO THE TREES, which looked very strange...[emoji33] I can’t remember the word for that phenomenon...[emoji51]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman, lovely roommates, as we are talking about the weather and how cold it is everywhere, what do you think about these pictures ? Actual views of today:
> View attachment 224286
> 
> 
> View attachment 224287
> 
> 
> View attachment 224288
> 
> 
> View attachment 224289
> 
> 
> sheeps in the snow .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 224290



Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That’s cold! I need to go find Ed’s Florida pics to warm up!

Today’s English lesson  

Sheep, like deer, is both a singular and a plural noun. 

So it is “one sheep” and “two/several/many/a field full of sheep”

This an exception to the usual rule. For most other things you add and S for the plural...

So “one cow” and “many/several/two/a field full of cows”


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman, lovely roommates, as we are talking about the weather and how cold it is everywhere, what do you think about these pictures ? Actual views of today:
> View attachment 224286
> 
> 
> View attachment 224287
> 
> 
> View attachment 224288
> 
> 
> View attachment 224289
> 
> 
> sheeps in the snow .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 224290


Hello Sabine, hello everybody. I am jealous of your weather, I love snow!!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> That looks  VERY cold!!!
> My brother was in the US Army for 22 years, and was stationed in many different countries. He said the COLDEST he ever was, was in Germany!!![emoji33] He said that the fog would FREEZE ONTO THE TREES, which looked very strange...[emoji33] I can’t remember the word for that phenomenon...[emoji51]


It is not as cold as it looks, 30, 5 F or -0,8 C. 
When the fog freezes to trees it looks lovely !!! Like that :


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That’s cold! I need to go find Ed’s Florida pics to warm up!
> 
> Today’s English lesson
> 
> Sheep, like deer, is both a singular and a plural noun.
> 
> So it is “one sheep” and “two/several/many/a field full of sheep”
> 
> This an exception to the usual rule. For most other things you add and S for the plural...
> 
> So “one cow” and “many/several/two/a field full of cows”



Oh no ! I am a sheep ( because I wrote it false ) and I own two sheep .....  and the next spring it could be that I own more than two sheep.

THANK YOU, my teacher Linda


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hello Sabine, hello everybody. I am jealous of your weather, I love snow!!



Having grown up at the foot of the Yorkshire Dales, snow was just a nuisance. We always had to dig our drive out before school so Dad could drive to work and then join the other kids on our road to dig through the mound left by the snow plough across the end of our road (the main Leeds-Harrogate road got ploughed, but the side roads didn’t)

It looks pretty, but I still can’t get excited by it. Here in Kent, nobody knows how to drive in snow ... they’re dangerous! Fortunately we only get heavy snow about once a decade. The last really heavy lot was in 2010. This was 7 years ago today


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hello Sabine, hello everybody. I am jealous of your weather, I love snow!!


How much donkeys with snow should I send you ?????


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> How much donkeys with snow should I send you ?????



Can you delay until nearer Christmas please? I need to get to Buxton on the 15th and home on the 17th. If Jane, who lives at low altitude, has snow there is no hope of celebrating Mum’s birthday at the top of the Pennines!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Having grown up at the foot of the Yorkshire Dales, snow was just a nuisance. We always had to dig our drive out before school so Dad could drive to work and then join the other kids on our road to dig through the mound left by the snow plough across the end of our road (the main Leeds-Harrogate road got ploughed, but the side roads didn’t)
> 
> It looks pretty, but I still can’t get excited by it. Here in Kent, nobody knows how to drive in snow ... they’re dangerous! Fortunately we only get heavy snow about once a decade. The last really heavy lot was in 2010. This was 7 years ago today
> View attachment 224291


Do you have special winter tires ? In Germany you have to, otherwise you will get a punishment from the police. The winter tires makes driving in snow a little bit safer.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Can you delay until nearer Christmas please? I need to get to Buxton on the 15th and home on the 17th. If Jane, who lives at low altitude, has snow there is no hope of celebrating Mum’s birthday at the top of the Pennines!


Oh yes, I will wait with my snow- delivery-donkeys until you are back at home. Snow on Christmas Eve will be lovely too.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Do you have special winter tires ? In Germany you have to, otherwise you will get a punishment from the police. The winter tires makes driving in snow a little bit safer.



In Yorkshire it is/was worth having them. My sister lives in the Peak District and puts them on her car every winter. 

Down here for two days every decade it isn’t worth the expense. We just avoid driving if we can!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, I will wait with my snow- delivery-donkeys until you are back at home. Snow on Christmas Eve will be lovely too.



Thank you. Your use of the word tire reminds me of another of these inexplicable differences between English in the UK and the US. 

We have tyres on our car wheels, the Americans have tires. I have no idea why. 

At least it’s the same word for the car part unlike 
bumper (UK)/ fender (US)
Bonnet (UK) / hood (US)
Boot (UK) / Trunk (US)


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> 
> It's cold here this morning!



Good evening, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, though it's not that cold here. At least not yet.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Your use of the word tire reminds me of another of these inexplicable differences between English in the UK and the US.
> 
> We have tyres on our car wheels, the Americans have tires. I have no idea why.
> 
> At least it’s the same word for the car part unlike
> bumper (UK)/ fender (US)
> Bonnet (UK) / hood (US)
> Boot (UK) / Trunk (US)



Silly language ....  
As long as you understand me I am satisfied !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, though it's not that cold here. At least not yet.


Good evening Gillian. Have you seen my winter pictures I`ve posted one page before ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Silly language ....
> As long as you understand me I am satisfied !



Exactly! I am just interested in language and languages... I find the derivation of words fascinating and working out similarities and differences between languages can keep me amused for ages. 

Sometimes it’s visible... 
Fenster (German), Fenêtre (French), Window (English)

Sometimes it’s audible like the use of B/V ... F/V, V/W, J/Y/H...

I should have studied linguistics at university instead of computing


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Have you seen my winter pictures I`ve posted one page before ?


Good evening Sabine.

Am not sure. Sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

I found it:





It's right next to "new posts" on the left side of the screen. And while we're on the subject - don't you absolutely HATE that ad that shows the big green "start now" button? I accidentally clicked on that one time when I mistook it for the "next" button. It started downloading something to my computer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman, lovely roommates, as we are talking about the weather and how cold it is everywhere, what do you think about these pictures ? Actual views of today:
> View attachment 224286
> 
> 
> View attachment 224287
> 
> 
> View attachment 224288
> 
> 
> View attachment 224289
> 
> 
> sheeps in the snow .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 224290


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

D


JoesMum said:


> Exactly! I am just interested in language and languages... I find the derivation of words fascinating and working out similarities and differences between languages can keep me amused for ages.
> 
> Sometimes it’s visible...
> Fenster (German), Fenêtre (French), Window (English)
> 
> Sometimes it’s audible like the use of B/V ... F/V, V/W, J/Y/H...
> 
> I should have studied linguistics at university instead of computing



It is never too late ....


----------



## Gillian M

@Bee62 , if you mean the pics with that snow..............brrrrrrrrrr, well yes I did see them.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!
Good evening Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I found it:
> 
> View attachment 224300
> 
> 
> 
> It's right next to "new posts" on the left side of the screen. And while we're on the subject - don't you absolutely HATE that ad that shows the big green "start now" button? I accidentally clicked on that one time when I mistook it for the "next" button. It started downloading something to my computer.



So it is... I never noticed new profile posts before!

You have the forum in a different font to me!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> @Bee62 , if you mean the pics with that snow..............brrrrrrrrrr, well yes I did see them.


Yes, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That looks  VERY cold!!!
> My brother was in the US Army for 22 years, and was stationed in many different countries. He said the COLDEST he ever was, was in Germany!!![emoji33] He said that the fog would FREEZE ONTO THE TREES, which looked very strange...[emoji33] I can’t remember the word for that phenomenon...[emoji51]


Poland one year it was -40°C. I was walking on the frozen Baltic.
Ridiculous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That’s cold! I need to go find Ed’s Florida pics to warm up!
> 
> Today’s English lesson
> 
> Sheep, like deer, is both a singular and a plural noun.
> 
> So it is “one sheep” and “two/several/many/a field full of sheep”
> 
> This an exception to the usual rule. For most other things you add and S for the plural...
> 
> So “one cow” and “many/several/two/a field full of cows”


Probably my fault. 
I like to say sheeps and sheepies and have done so here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Having grown up at the foot of the Yorkshire Dales, snow was just a nuisance. We always had to dig our drive out before school so Dad could drive to work and then join the other kids on our road to dig through the mound left by the snow plough across the end of our road (the main Leeds-Harrogate road got ploughed, but the side roads didn’t)
> 
> It looks pretty, but I still can’t get excited by it. Here in Kent, nobody knows how to drive in snow ... they’re dangerous! Fortunately we only get heavy snow about once a decade. The last really heavy lot was in 2010. This was 7 years ago today
> View attachment 224291


I'm turning my fire up to max! 
These pictures are lovely but i'm genuinely feeling cold, now!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poland one year it was -40°C. I was walking on the frozen Baltic.
> Ridiculous.


-40 C is terrible ! Your nose, ears, lips or feet can freeze and you could loose them. That is too cold to live there.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably my fault.
> I like to say sheeps and sheepies and have done so here.



I thought I`ve read it before .......
Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! Bad Englishman you are .....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


That really is: brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, although it snows here each and every year. Just can't get adapted to it, like torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Your use of the word tire reminds me of another of these inexplicable differences between English in the UK and the US.
> 
> We have tyres on our car wheels, the Americans have tires. I have no idea why.
> 
> At least it’s the same word for the car part unlike
> bumper (UK)/ fender (US)
> Bonnet (UK) / hood (US)
> Boot (UK) / Trunk (US)


Accelerator (UK) Gas (US) 
Gearbox (Uk) Transmission (US) 
Petrol (UK) Gasoline (US) and two dozen more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, though it's not that cold here. At least not yet.


Please send donkeys full of hot air! 
Good evening, Gillian. 
I am cold.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> That really is: brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, although it snows here each and every year. Just can't get adapted to it, like torts.



Who say that torts cannot live in snow ?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Who say that torts cannot live in snow ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224303


I did and so did the two Olis! 

Sabine, please post something not so brrrrrrrrrrr next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Exactly! I am just interested in language and languages... I find the derivation of words fascinating and working out similarities and differences between languages can keep me amused for ages.
> 
> Sometimes it’s visible...
> Fenster (German), Fenêtre (French), Window (English)
> 
> Sometimes it’s audible like the use of B/V ... F/V, V/W, J/Y/H...
> 
> I should have studied linguistics at university instead of computing


I love the origins of the word and its roots. 
For example 'sincere' from the Latin 'sine cere' which means "without wax."
And then you wonder why and look it up. 
Twas the statues fault, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!
> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Sabine! 
Got a corkscrew on you?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the origins of the word and its roots.
> For example 'sincere' from the Latin 'sine cere' which means "without wax."
> And then you wonder why and look it up.
> Twas the statues fault, you know.



Which makes the formal letter sign off of “Yours sincerely” even more interesting!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please send donkeys full of hot air!
> Good evening, Gillian.
> I am cold.



Hi Adam, sorry to know you are cold. 

This donkey will be on his way.  Please let me know when he gets to Fes. Also inform me if you need more. (More hot air is what I mean, not more donkeys)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> -40 C is terrible ! Your nose, ears, lips or feet can freeze and you could loose them. That is too cold to live there.


It's not usually that cold there. I got unlucky that winter. 
I once visited a small village by a dried up river in the Algerian Sahara, it hadn't rained for nearly ten years and the wells were running dry, they were pretty much doomed when it started raining the night I arrived. 
They blessed me and claimed I was a gift from Allah, bestowed gifts upon me and offered me their daughters and friendship for life. 
After two days of rain, the flooding started, the roads got washed away, so did their crops and half the buildings fell down. The river overflowed and the water was full of 9 years of garbage dumped by the next village upstream into the dry river bed. 
The people cursed me and said I was the spawn of Satan and could I please leave the village before they did unspeakable things to my toes and my camels. 
I left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I thought I`ve read it before .......
> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! Bad Englishman you are .....


I use Cold Dark Roomish. 
And wifeian. 
I am something of a polyglot.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> I did and so did the two Olis!
> 
> Sabine, please post something not so brrrrrrrrrrr next time.



Okay ! 
Better ????








I would love to be here ! 
I can feel the warm, soft sand under my naked feet. I can smell the slightly touch of salty water in the air. The seagulls are shouting like everytime and the warmth of the bright sun flood my body deep into my heart and soul.....
I can barely comprehend the beauty I see and the warm, light wind touches my body and plays with my hair. 
I am home....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Which makes the formal letter sign off of “Yours sincerely” even more interesting!


Absolutely! 
It means I promise my statues are genuine, good quality marble. 
Or if you prefer, "I'm honest".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, sorry to know you are cold.
> 
> This donkey will be on his way.  Please let me know when he gets to Fes. Also inform me if you need more. (More hot air is what I mean, not more donkeys)!
> 
> View attachment 224308


Thank you, Gillian 
More donkeys would be good, also. 
Then i could eat them and not have to go out shopping in the cold


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not usually that cold there. I got unlucky that winter.
> I once visited a small village by a dried up river in the Algerian Sahara, it hadn't rained for nearly ten years and the wells were running dry, they were pretty much doomed when it started raining the night I arrived.
> They blessed me and claimed I was a gift from Allah, bestowed gifts upon me and offered me their daughters and friendship for life.
> After two days of rain, the flooding started, the roads got washed away, so did their crops and half the buildings fell down. The river overflowed and the water was full of 9 years of garbage dumped by the next village upstream into the dry river bed.
> The people cursed me and said I was the spawn of Satan and could I please leave the village before they did unspeakable things to my toes and my camels.
> I left.


That sounds somewhat funny. (Don't mean "funny" in a hurtful way). 

Did you mean what you said here or were you joking?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay !
> Better ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to be here !
> I can feel the warm, soft sand under my naked feet. I can smell the slightly touch of salty water in the air. The seagulls are shouting like everytime and the warmth of the bright sun flood my body deep into my heart and soul.....
> I can barely comprehend the beauty I see and the warm, light wind touches my body and plays with my hair.
> I am home....


OW! 
I just got bitten by a sandfly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> That sounds somewhat funny. (Don't mean "funny" in a hurtful way).
> 
> Did you mean what you said here or were you joking?


It's basically a true story, though i may have embellished it a little. 
Never let the truth stand in the way of a good anecdote.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not usually that cold there. I got unlucky that winter.
> I once visited a small village by a dried up river in the Algerian Sahara, it hadn't rained for nearly ten years and the wells were running dry, they were pretty much doomed when it started raining the night I arrived.
> They blessed me and claimed I was a gift from Allah, bestowed gifts upon me and offered me their daughters and friendship for life.
> After two days of rain, the flooding started, the roads got washed away, so did their crops and half the buildings fell down. The river overflowed and the water was full of 9 years of garbage dumped by the next village upstream into the dry river bed.
> The people cursed me and said I was the spawn of Satan and could I please leave the village before they did unspeakable things to my toes and my camels.
> I left.


Simpel minded people are easy to influence. That`s what happend when you where there. Not your fault, not the fault of the people. They don`t know it better, but is was better to leave.
Simple minded people are dangerous. You never know what you are in their eyes: Today a god and tomorrow the devil !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Okay !
> Better ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to be here !
> I can feel the warm, soft sand under my naked feet. I can smell the slightly touch of salty water in the air. The seagulls are shouting like everytime and the warmth of the bright sun flood my body deep into my heart and soul.....
> I can barely comprehend the beauty I see and the warm, light wind touches my body and plays with my hair.
> I am home....


That is much better and much nicer than that snow - UGH!

Thanks for posting, Sabine..


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I use Cold Dark Roomish.
> And wifeian.
> I am something of a polyglot.


Child of universe ....


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's basically a true story, though i may have embellished it a little.
> Never let the truth stand in the way of a good anecdote.



I was wondering.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW!
> I just got bitten by a sandfly!


Your bad ! Destroying the wonderful mood I felt by viewing the picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Simpel minded people are easy to influence. That`s what happend when you where there. Not your fault, not the fault of the people. They don`t know it better, but is was better to leave.
> Simple minded people are dangerous. You never know what you are in their eyes: Today a god and tomorrow the devil !


Of course they were right. 
On both counts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Your bad ! Destroying the wonderful mood I felt by viewing the picture.


Sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad , this donkey will be in Fes quite soon.


----------



## Bee62

Wonderful conversation here, but I have to leave for a while. 
*WIBBLE*


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> In the spirit of global weather observations - are the weather prognosticators hyping the SuperMoon for Morocco, Amman, UK, greater Europe?
> 
> Tonight here in the US of A, calling for #SuperMoon2017 - best view time is right at sunset. So break away from the telly, from the xmas markets and stalls, and start looking soon!



I stuck my head out of the window just now and didn’t see a thing in the sky.  Been busy at the Xmas market all day


----------



## Kristoff

Good evening, roommates. We bought our Christmas tree today! In light of this:


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Wonderful conversation here, but I have to leave for a while.
> *WIBBLE*


Talk later, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates. We bought our Christmas tree today! In light of this:
> View attachment 224315


Ha de ha! 
Good evening, Lena!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> Good evening, Lena!


Hi Adam. 

Did that donkey get to Fes yet? He should have by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Did that donkey get to Fes yet? He should have by now.


That would be incredibly quick if he has. 
No, it's getting ever colder here.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be incredibly quick if he has.
> No, it's getting ever colder here.


He should have arrived. He went on his motor bike.

Sorry to hear it's getting colder.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad , how about a group with this guy, yourself and me?  Anyone who wants to join us is most welcome. 






Not mine either. ​


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Accelerator (UK) Gas (US)
> Gearbox (Uk) Transmission (US)
> Petrol (UK) Gasoline (US) and two dozen more.


lift - elevator
ladder - runner (in one's nylons)


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> lift - elevator
> ladder - runner (in one's nylons)



Nylons = Tights (UK)

Not to forget 
Tap (UK) = fawcet (US)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poland one year it was -40°C. I was walking on the frozen Baltic.
> Ridiculous.



That’s hard to even IMAGINE!! [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not usually that cold there. I got unlucky that winter.
> I once visited a small village by a dried up river in the Algerian Sahara, it hadn't rained for nearly ten years and the wells were running dry, they were pretty much doomed when it started raining the night I arrived.
> They blessed me and claimed I was a gift from Allah, bestowed gifts upon me and offered me their daughters and friendship for life.
> After two days of rain, the flooding started, the roads got washed away, so did their crops and half the buildings fell down. The river overflowed and the water was full of 9 years of garbage dumped by the next village upstream into the dry river bed.
> The people cursed me and said I was the spawn of Satan and could I please leave the village before they did unspeakable things to my toes and my camels.
> I left.



SERIOUSLY??!?! [emoji33]


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> It is not as cold as it looks, 30, 5 F or -0,8 C.
> When the fog freezes to trees it looks lovely !!! Like that :



Brrrrrr!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman, lovely roommates, as we are talking about the weather and how cold it is everywhere, what do you think about these pictures ? Actual views of today:
> View attachment 224286
> 
> 
> View attachment 224287
> 
> 
> View attachment 224288
> 
> 
> View attachment 224289
> 
> 
> sheeps in the snow .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 224290



Beautiful but chilly!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Having grown up at the foot of the Yorkshire Dales, snow was just a nuisance. We always had to dig our drive out before school so Dad could drive to work and then join the other kids on our road to dig through the mound left by the snow plough across the end of our road (the main Leeds-Harrogate road got ploughed, but the side roads didn’t)
> 
> It looks pretty, but I still can’t get excited by it. Here in Kent, nobody knows how to drive in snow ... they’re dangerous! Fortunately we only get heavy snow about once a decade. The last really heavy lot was in 2010. This was 7 years ago today
> View attachment 224291



That’s how I felt about the snow when I lived in New Jersey and Illinois [emoji57]


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Okay !
> Better ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to be here !
> I can feel the warm, soft sand under my naked feet. I can smell the slightly touch of salty water in the air. The seagulls are shouting like everytime and the warmth of the bright sun flood my body deep into my heart and soul.....
> I can barely comprehend the beauty I see and the warm, light wind touches my body and plays with my hair.
> I am home....



Now this is more of my liking [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon roommates [emoji1]


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad , how about a group with this guy, yourself and me?  Anyone who wants to join us is most welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine either. ​



I agree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> He should have arrived. He went on his motor bike.
> 
> Sorry to hear it's getting colder.


Even by motorbike it's several days from Amman.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> lift - elevator
> ladder - runner (in one's nylons)


Yes, I like running in my nylons, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SERIOUSLY??!?! [emoji33]


Mostly, yes. 
It was brilliant and scary at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon roommates [emoji1]


Good afternoon, Noel. 
I am turning into an icicle.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Can you delay until nearer Christmas please? I need to get to Buxton on the 15th and home on the 17th. If Jane, who lives at low altitude, has snow there is no hope of celebrating Mum’s birthday at the top of the Pennines!


Very true. The Snake pass was shut last week due to the snow. Hopefully Sabine can send us some justin time for Christmas?


----------



## Kristoff

Today at the Christmas market, my daughter interrogated Santa on whether he’s received her letter and whether he is planning to get her that Lego train she’d asked for. Santa, being an honest man, turned to me for the answers. I’m thinking he might not be real after all. [emoji848]  
And has anyone seen where my hedgehog went? I’m not done with decorating it yet!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow..... I go out kayaking for a few hours and five plus pages of Trivial Pursuit and weather and sheep and frost and moons have passed me buy. I'm sure a few xmas cards, n wild tortoise or armadillo sightings too.

In addition to 1000's of migratory Canadian geese, Blue Herons, 100s of ducks, cormorants, a few flocks of migratory Trumpet Swans...we also saw about 6-7 American Bald Eagles. So cool. Not a bad snap considering we are bobbong in the Chesapeake Bay...


----------



## JSWallace

Yes you are right, that's a very cool picture. Such a majestic bird, sounds like you have had a good Sunday!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> That’s hard to even IMAGINE!! [emoji33]


I know temps of -20 C. That was cold enough. Too cold.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow..... I go out kayaking for a few hours and five plus pages of Trivial Pursuit and weather and sheep and frost and moons have passed me buy. I'm sure a few xmas cards, n wild tortoise or armadillo sightings too.
> 
> In addition to 1000's of migratory Canadian geese, Blue Herons, 100s of ducks, cormorants, a few flocks of migratory Trumpet Swans...we also saw about 6-7 American Bald Eagles. So cool. Not a bad snap considering we are bobbong in the Chesapeake Bay...
> 
> View attachment 224324




Minor correction... We saw two flocks of migratory Tundra Swans, not Trumpeter. Here's a quick pix as they took off and circled.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Today at the Christmas market, my daughter interrogated Santa on whether he’s received her letter and whether he is planning to get her that Lego train she’d asked for. Santa, being an honest man, turned to me for the answers. I’m thinking he might not be real after all. [emoji848]
> And has anyone seen where my hedgehog went? I’m not done with decorating it yet!


Try do decorate an armadillo. They are slower.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Very true. The Snake pass was shut last week due to the snow. Hopefully Sabine can send us some justin time for Christmas?


I`ll try my very best !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon roommates [emoji1]


Good afternoon Noel.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow..... I go out kayaking for a few hours and five plus pages of Trivial Pursuit and weather and sheep and frost and moons have passed me buy. I'm sure a few xmas cards, n wild tortoise or armadillo sightings too.
> 
> In addition to 1000's of migratory Canadian geese, Blue Herons, 100s of ducks, cormorants, a few flocks of migratory Trumpet Swans...we also saw about 6-7 American Bald Eagles. So cool. Not a bad snap considering we are bobbong in the Chesapeake Bay...
> 
> View attachment 224324


It's good to have another bord enthusiast in here. Bald eagles are on my wish list. They're not seen outside zoos this side of the Atlantic and even then there are very few. I really must go visit my former neighbours in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I'm out to find the Super Moon, check out the size of the Eagle's nest. Not in use now of course....but they hang by them year 'round.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Afternoon Bee and Adam and everyone else [emoji112][emoji1]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Today at the Christmas market, my daughter interrogated Santa on whether he’s received her letter and whether he is planning to get her that Lego train she’d asked for. Santa, being an honest man, turned to me for the answers. I’m thinking he might not be real after all. [emoji848]
> And has anyone seen where my hedgehog went? I’m not done with decorating it yet!


Last I heard, he was heading swiftly for corner 6. where the drinking straws and old darts are. 
Santa is real , of course, but like with everything else, there are imposters and tribute acts about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow..... I go out kayaking for a few hours and five plus pages of Trivial Pursuit and weather and sheep and frost and moons have passed me buy. I'm sure a few xmas cards, n wild tortoise or armadillo sightings too.
> 
> In addition to 1000's of migratory Canadian geese, Blue Herons, 100s of ducks, cormorants, a few flocks of migratory Trumpet Swans...we also saw about 6-7 American Bald Eagles. So cool. Not a bad snap considering we are bobbong in the Chesapeake Bay...
> 
> View attachment 224324


That is really something! 
To think a few years back they though they might become extinct! 
Fabulous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon Bee and Adam and everyone else [emoji112][emoji1]


Good afternoon, Noel. 
Relaxing Sunday.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Best time to capture photos of "super moons" is right at dusk, when there is some daylight, AND the moon appears super large on the horizon. Yep, missed that, but the full moon looking nice tonight. Heres the best i could do, even with tripod.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Best time to capture photos of "super moons" is right at dusk, when there is some daylight, AND the moon appears super large on the horizon. Yep, missed that, but the full moon looking nice tonight. Heres the best i could do, even with tripod.


Nice. 
Not bad photos at all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone else out there preparing their Burbara Porridge tonight? Wifey has been busy in the kitchen ... Spices, rasins, wheat, nuts, rasins... Cooking slowly on the fire.

Some info on St Barbara's day from wikipedia


Saint Barbara's day or Eid il-Burbara is celebrated in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Palestine, Israel among Arab Christians annually on December 4, in a feast day similar to that of North American Halloween. The traditional food for the occasion is _Burbara_, a bowl of boiled barley, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar. Walnuts or almonds can be added. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself in numerous characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else out there preparing their Burbara Porridge tonight? Wifey has been busy in the kitchen ... Spices, rasins, wheat, nuts, rasins... Cooking slowly on the fire.
> 
> Some info on St Barbara's day from wikipedia
> 
> 
> Saint Barbara's day or Eid il-Burbara is celebrated in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Palestine, Israel among Arab Christians annually on December 4, in a feast day similar to that of North American Halloween. The traditional food for the occasion is _Burbara_, a bowl of boiled barley, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar. Walnuts or almonds can be added. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself in numerous characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.


I have heard of it, but don't think it's celebrated by the tiny Christian community here. 
I'm very interested to know why wifey is preparing food in your kitchen.


----------



## Damien Szkatulski




----------



## Damien Szkatulski

Or..


----------



## Damien Szkatulski




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Damien Szkatulski said:


> View attachment 224343


Very nice. 
But I'm afraid it's too cold out for me to go and take a peek. 
I'm getting so lazy!


----------



## Damien Szkatulski

Idk what to do about the heat! My lil baby sully was born into winter, the least accessible food supply time of the year 0_0


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have heard of it, but don't think it's celebrated by the tiny Christian community here.
> I'm very interested to know why wifey is preparing food in your kitchen.



It's more like HER kitchen, her rules that I seem to break. The porridge is simmering.... Deliveries tomorrow. I'll send u some.


----------



## Damien Szkatulski

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is really something!
> To think a few years back they though they might become extinct!
> Fabulous.



Bald eagles are a big deal around here (for some reason) it's always on the local news when one nests near us.. boring, now ARMADILLOS, and TORTOISES (any armored little boys) on the other hand, that's great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> It's more like HER kitchen, her rules that I seem to break. The porridge is simmering.... Deliveries tomorrow. I'll send u some.


Thank you very much. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Damien Szkatulski said:


> Bald eagles are a big deal around here (for some reason) it's always on the local news when one nests near us.. boring, now ARMADILLOS, and TORTOISES (any armored little boys) on the other hand, that's great


I love bald eagles. 
All eagles. 
All birds. 
All animals. 
Except camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Getting very late here. 
Lots to do tomorrow!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, All! [emoji2]


----------



## JSWallace

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else out there preparing their Burbara Porridge tonight? Wifey has been busy in the kitchen ... Spices, rasins, wheat, nuts, rasins... Cooking slowly on the fire.
> 
> Some info on St Barbara's day from wikipedia
> 
> 
> Saint Barbara's day or Eid il-Burbara is celebrated in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Palestine, Israel among Arab Christians annually on December 4, in a feast day similar to that of North American Halloween. The traditional food for the occasion is _Burbara_, a bowl of boiled barley, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar. Walnuts or almonds can be added. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself in numerous characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.


I have never heard of St Barbara so Thank you, very interesting. The porridge sounds delicious, does wifey make it with the barley or with traditional porridge oats?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love bald eagles.
> All eagles.
> All birds.
> All animals.
> Except camels.


And meerkats


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I shall be spending this morning at my governor school. 

After lunch I have an appointment with a neurotic neighbour and her computer. She turned up on my doorstep at 7pm yesterday, but there was no way I was going to try to sort it out there and then; I hadn’t even eaten my dinner.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, my dear roommates around the world!
I have a postcard for you of the super(but not super-photoshopped)moon 



And did I tell you we've bought our Christmas tree? Well, it was too tall to fit in the apartment: 



Wibble


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I shall be spending this morning at my governor school.
> 
> After lunch I have an appointment with a neurotic neighbour and her computer. She turned up on my doorstep at 7pm yesterday, but there was no way I was going to try to sort it out there and then; I hadn’t even eaten my dinner.


Oh dear. As long as the computer is more reasonable than the neurotic neighbour, you should be fine. Otherwise, just run for your life


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. As long as the computer is more reasonable than the neurotic neighbour, you should be fine. Otherwise, just run for your life



She is on her own, aged about 60, and my late next door neighbour used to fix everything for her. I am kind of surprised it has taken this long for her to turn up on our doorstep. As JoesDad said, we are going to have manage this one carefully.


----------



## Bee62

Damien Szkatulski said:


> View attachment 224342


Werewolf time .....
Ahhhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roommates. 
The snow of yesterday is melting away. Only some little pieces left. The next days it should be warmer ( 9 C ) said the weather man.
It could be difficult with the delivery of snow to the UK when I`ll get no snow before Christmas again.


----------



## JSWallace

Morning all. Just been in a very long queue in the post office but my cards and TORTOISE are now on their way. Have a good day everybody x


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates


----------



## AZtortMom

I just got word that my tortoise is is a holding pattern 
Her new owner must not be home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And meerkats


I like meerkats. 
They're just very naughty and not to be trusted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I shall be spending this morning at my governor school.
> 
> After lunch I have an appointment with a neurotic neighbour and her computer. She turned up on my doorstep at 7pm yesterday, but there was no way I was going to try to sort it out there and then; I hadn’t even eaten my dinner.


Good morning, Linda! 
Hmmmm.
Interesting day, that could go either way?
Good luck. 
One imagines the computer may be a little neurotic as well. That could be the problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, my dear roommates around the world!
> I have a postcard for you of the super(but not super-photoshopped)moon
> View attachment 224348
> 
> 
> And did I tell you we've bought our Christmas tree? Well, it was too tall to fit in the apartment:
> 
> View attachment 224349
> 
> Wibble


So you left it in the street?
Looks like a traffic hazard to me! 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Werewolf time .....
> Ahhhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !


It's the weretort i'm afraid of!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roommates.
> The snow of yesterday is melting away. Only some little pieces left. The next days it should be warmer ( 9 C ) said the weather man.
> It could be difficult with the delivery of snow to the UK when I`ll get no snow before Christmas again.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Still very cold here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Morning all. Just been in a very long queue in the post office but my cards and TORTOISE are now on their way. Have a good day everybody x


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Jane.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I just got word that my tortoise is is a holding pattern
> Her new owner must not be home



So they try to deliver again? 
Or the TORTOISE victim has to go and collect it from the post office?
(which is what happens here) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out, lots to do today, though did quite a bit this morning. 
I may be some time................................


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So they try to deliver again?
> Or the TORTOISE victim has to go and collect it from the post office?
> (which is what happens here) .


They said they will try to deliver tomorrow.
If I remember correctly they will attempt to deliver 3 times first


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> They said they will try to deliver tomorrow.
> If I remember correctly they will attempt to deliver 3 times first



Oh dear. Something like that has just happened to me.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the weretort i'm afraid of!



The weretort??  I’d be terrified, if I were a plant!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good evening, roommates! I wonder if Linda made it back home safely after the rendezvous with the neurotic computer.
Also, 
@johnandjade, we miss you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening Lena 
Those pesky delivery people, huh?

I miss John too! I really hope he’s ok
I hope Linda has a safe trip as well


----------



## johnandjade

Back to normal (as can be) 

Got a lot of catching up to do!! 

Hope everyone is well, I'm still between phones, email is a pain in the bottom as well !

Tonight I shall catch up on here 

Wibble [emoji13]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Even by motorbike it's several days from Amman.


Good evening Adam, hope you are well and that it's warmer today. A *VERY *cold front is expect here this Wed. 

As for the donkey, well by the time he gets there it'll be war again in Fes, don't you think so?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Brrrrrr!


Hi. Hope you're well back there. 

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! once again.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon Bee and Adam and everyone else [emoji112][emoji1]


Good evening Noel.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love bald eagles.
> All eagles.
> All birds.
> All animals.
> Except camels.


Good evening Adam.

Why do you dislike camels so much? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening Lena
> Those pesky delivery people, huh?
> 
> I miss John too! I really hope he’s ok
> I hope Linda has a safe trip as well


Hi Noel (again). 

I miss @johnandjade as well and hope to see him at CDR soon.


----------



## Gillian M

johnandjade said:


> Back to normal (as can be)
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I'm still between phones, email is a pain in the bottom as well !
> 
> Tonight I shall catch up on here
> 
> Wibble [emoji13]


Good evening John. What a nice surprise to know you're here, despite the dark. 

A warm welcome back!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the weretort i'm afraid of!


... and the bad werefish ! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................


----------



## Bee62

@johnandjade 

Good evening John. Saw you lurking out of your corner.
How you are today ? Wanting to have some German lesson ?

Guten Abend John. Ich hoffe es geht dir gut. Ich freue mich dich hier zu sehen.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, my dear roommates around the world!
> I have a postcard for you of the super(but not super-photoshopped)moon
> View attachment 224348
> 
> 
> And did I tell you we've bought our Christmas tree? Well, it was too tall to fit in the apartment:
> 
> View attachment 224349
> 
> Wibble


Is it the Christmas tree on the picture ?
It is a little bit to tall for an appartement. Good that you left it on the street and decorated it there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The weretort??  I’d be terrified, if I were a plant!!!


They mainly victimize radishes, I understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates! I wonder if Linda made it back home safely after the rendezvous with the neurotic computer.
> Also,
> @johnandjade, we miss you.


Good evening, Lena. 
John is back!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Back to normal (as can be)
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I'm still between phones, email is a pain in the bottom as well !
> 
> Tonight I shall catch up on here
> 
> Wibble [emoji13]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great to have you back, my friend. 
We've seriously missed you around here.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. The neurotic computer has malware and has come home for some heavy duty work on it. 

The big hint that something was wrong was that the anti virus waa recommending that little used programs were removed (not unusual).... but one of the ones it wanted to remove was Windows Update! [emoji33]

So the anti virus, which was clearly infected, got removed and now I am using other tools to try to remove whatever else is there. It’s going to take a day or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, hope you are well and that it's warmer today. A *VERY *cold front is expect here this Wed.
> 
> As for the donkey, well by the time he gets there it'll be war again in Fes, don't you think so?


War ! ! !  ?
I hope not. 
I'm too old and cowardly for that sort of thing!
Good evening, Gillian.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
For you Adam
http://www.kipping-fossils.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=77


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally got my overseas cards to the post office. Let's see how long it takes them to get where they're going!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Why do you dislike camels so much? if I may ask.


They bite me and are horrible. 
They smell, are bad tempered, spit and don't do what i tell them. 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They bite me and are horrible.
> They smell, are bad tempered, spit and don't do what i tell them.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That’s exactly how I feel about computers sometimes


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> War ! ! !  ?
> I hope not.
> I'm too old and cowardly for that sort of thing!
> Good evening, Gillian.


Hi Adam. 

Ooooops! What a mistake I made.  Sorry - a typing error, nothing more.  That was supposed to read: "warm" not "war" I can assure you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They bite me and are horrible.
> They smell, are bad tempered, spit and don't do what i tell them.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh Adam, camels do not bite believe me.  

They're anything but bad tempered. As a matter of fact they are extremely patient.  

I'll send you one from Jordan, if you like.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad , please choose one.  ​


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 224364
> 
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad , please choose one.  ​



Yummy!


----------



## johnandjade

Managed to catch rup  will be back in tomorrow as its off to bed, back to gym tomorrow as well. I will have to check the email and voice mail as well. 

Appreciate the concern for my absence friends, all is OK here. Sorry for not checking in


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> Managed to catch rup  will be back in tomorrow as its off to bed, back to gym tomorrow as well. I will have to check the email and voice mail as well.
> 
> Appreciate the concern for my absence friends, all is OK here. Sorry for not checking in



Have a good night friend [emoji4][emoji112]


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Managed to catch rup  will be back in tomorrow as its off to bed, back to gym tomorrow as well. I will have to check the email and voice mail as well.
> 
> Appreciate the concern for my absence friends, all is OK here. Sorry for not checking in



Nice to not see you John. Take care (((Hugs)))


----------



## Maro2Bear

JSWallace said:


> I have never heard of St Barbara so Thank you, very interesting. The porridge sounds delicious, does wifey make it with the barley or with traditional porridge oats?



Origins of burbarra are grains gathered in the fields and prepared, so we use traditional whole wheat grain that is washed, soaked then boiled along with nuts, raisins, spices, etc. Like oat porridge, it tastes great warmed for breakfast. Nourishing, filling.

Here's a quick pix


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Origins of burbarra are grains gathered in the fields and prepared, so we use traditional whole wheat grain that is washed, soaked then boiled along with nuts, raisins, spices, etc. Like oat porridge, it tastes great warmed for breakfast. Nourishing, filling.
> 
> Here's a quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 224375
> View attachment 224376



Looks delicious!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That’s exactly how I feel about computers sometimes


Spit, bite and smell ? What brand of computer do you have ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of camels, burbarra, and computers... Who is off to Russia next year for FIFA?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of camels, burbarra, and computers... Who is off to Russia next year for FIFA?
> 
> View attachment 224380
> View attachment 224381



Not us. It will be required tv viewing though .... says she having had her wedding date choices restricted by the 1990 world cup


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... and the bad werefish ! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................


She's beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. The neurotic computer has malware and has come home for some heavy duty work on it.
> 
> The big hint that something was wrong was that the anti virus waa recommending that little used programs were removed (not unusual).... but one of the ones it wanted to remove was Windows Update! [emoji33]
> 
> So the anti virus, which was clearly infected, got removed and now I am using other tools to try to remove whatever else is there. It’s going to take a day or two.


Happened to me back in the spring. 
Took three different anti-malware programs to kill the stuff.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> For you Adam
> http://www.kipping-fossils.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=77


Some wonderful things, to be sure, though the prices are a bit steep. 
Still, if you wish to send me any, or all of these things, please be my guest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally got my overseas cards to the post office. Let's see how long it takes them to get where they're going!


What do they use in California?
Not donkeys or camels, i'm guessing. 
Oranges?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> Ooooops! What a mistake I made.  Sorry - a typing error, nothing more.  That was supposed to read: "warm" not "war" I can assure you.


Ok.
I'm still a bit scared, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 224364
> 
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad , please choose one.  ​


I'll choose the middle one if you send it in steak form.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yummy!


Quite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Managed to catch rup  will be back in tomorrow as its off to bed, back to gym tomorrow as well. I will have to check the email and voice mail as well.
> 
> Appreciate the concern for my absence friends, all is OK here. Sorry for not checking in


We're just very happy to have you back with us, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Origins of burbarra are grains gathered in the fields and prepared, so we use traditional whole wheat grain that is washed, soaked then boiled along with nuts, raisins, spices, etc. Like oat porridge, it tastes great warmed for breakfast. Nourishing, filling.
> 
> Here's a quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 224375
> View attachment 224376


Looks a bit too healthy for my liking. 
And singularly lacking in cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of camels, burbarra, and computers... Who is off to Russia next year for FIFA?
> 
> View attachment 224380
> View attachment 224381


Not this time, though i am tempted, wifey would not be impressed. 
But i will be watching every game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A very busy day. 
Did nearly everything i wanted to do, but not quite. 
Night , night, all sleep well. 
Lovely to have John back. 
And the rest of you are most splendid, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning world  made it out my bed at 0400, still undecided if going go the gym or have a kip. 

I have received some cards in the mail, tonight I shall open  
I shall be posting mine along with my TORTOISE on Saturday. 

Time for food, the first of 3 breakfasts , I'm like a hobbit  

Have a great day everyone, normal service resumed.... let's go kick butt!! [emoji149] [emoji774] [emoji773] 

No picture of a bottom so I had to improvise [emoji13]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning world  made it out my bed at 0400, still undecided if going go the gym or have a kip.
> 
> I have received some cards in the mail, tonight I shall open
> I shall be posting mine along with my TORTOISE on Saturday.
> 
> Time for food, the first of 3 breakfasts , I'm like a hobbit
> 
> Have a great day everyone, normal service resumed.... let's go kick butt!! [emoji149] [emoji774] [emoji773]
> 
> No picture of a bottom so I had to improvise [emoji13]



Thank goodness there was no picture of a bottom! 
Great to not-see you again, John!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
I was reprimanded for being out yesterday, so I’m home all day today. 
I have a bit of an editing job to do and a few mysterious lines (hopefully not scratches) to get off the floor. Otherwise our rental deposit might be in jeopardy. Super fun day ahead!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates 
Good to see John is back Thanks for no picture of the bottom


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

My electronic patient is recovering. The malware payload appears surprisingly small.

It has applied a massive number of windows updates overnight. I can’t decide if the backlog is because the malware was preventing them from applying or if the usage pattern meant that they never got applied. I need to tweak the settings when I am done. 

The problem with this kind of thing is the time it takes. You set it off updating or scanning and it takes a couple of hours or so before you can do anything else. I just set it off and do something else. It gets attention at my convenience.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning
My last TORTOISE items should arrive today (should)
I've GOT to get them sent out!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Linda 
I’m glad the patient is recovering.
Computer updates are fun, huh?
I had that happen to my laptop  Fortunately, it recovered


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> My last TORTOISE items should arrive today (should)
> I've GOT to get them sent out!


Morning Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

Hooray, a happy day!
I spent the entire morning with my head stuck out of the window until my acrophobia got the better of me. But — result! I have a giant sack under my tree waiting to reveal its secrets! Thank you, mysterious TORTOISE sender! xxx


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Hooray, a happy day!
> I spent the entire morning with my head stuck out of the window until my acrophobia got the better of me. But — result! I have a giant sack under my tree waiting to reveal its secrets! Thank you, mysterious TORTOISE sender! xxx


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> My last TORTOISE items should arrive today (should)
> I've GOT to get them sent out!


Hello Ed. when I am your TORTOISE would you please send a a tiny little not snappy snapping turtle baby ?
I will tame it and let him or her live in my garden-swamp.
I think he will enjoy it. So please think of a no snappy little snapping turtle or an eggy- no-snappy turtle....


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning world  made it out my bed at 0400, still undecided if going go the gym or have a kip.
> 
> I have received some cards in the mail, tonight I shall open
> I shall be posting mine along with my TORTOISE on Saturday.
> 
> Time for food, the first of 3 breakfasts , I'm like a hobbit
> 
> Have a great day everyone, normal service resumed.... let's go kick butt!! [emoji149] [emoji774] [emoji773]
> 
> No picture of a bottom so I had to improvise [emoji13]


Hey John, good to have you back without your back pics, but back is beautiful ..... no matter what kind of back.
*Great you are back !*


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224398


OH, TORTOISE in a sack !


----------



## JoesMum

I got a card from Ed   Thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> OH, TORTOISE in a sack !


LOL! That’s funny!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> My last TORTOISE items should arrive today (should)
> I've GOT to get them sent out!



I’m waiting on ONE more item so I can send out my TORTOISE package, too!
[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed. when I am your TORTOISE would you please send a a tiny little not snappy snapping turtle baby ?
> I will tame it and let him or her live in my garden-swamp.
> I think he will enjoy it. So please think of a no snappy little snapping turtle or an eggy- no-snappy turtle....


Huh?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Huh?


Pardon ???


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I’m waiting on ONE more item so I can send out my TORTOISE package, too!
> [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


Good afternoon Bea. Today I`ve got your lovely Christmas Card ( and the funny smileys inside ). Thank you very much !


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok.
> I'm still a bit scared, though.


Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Even after my apology?  Why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning world  made it out my bed at 0400, still undecided if going go the gym or have a kip.
> 
> I have received some cards in the mail, tonight I shall open
> I shall be posting mine along with my TORTOISE on Saturday.
> 
> Time for food, the first of 3 breakfasts , I'm like a hobbit
> 
> Have a great day everyone, normal service resumed.... let's go kick butt!! [emoji149] [emoji774] [emoji773]
> 
> No picture of a bottom so I had to improvise [emoji13]


Good afternoon, John. 
The sooner you can get your TORTOISE posted the better, Saturday should be okay but maybe cutting it a bit fine. 
No chance of doing it a bit earlier?
Have a great day., wonderful to have you back where you belong.


----------



## Kristoff

It’s a great day in history roommates. I celebrate it every night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I was reprimanded for being out yesterday, so I’m home all day today.
> I have a bit of an editing job to do and a few mysterious lines (hopefully not scratches) to get off the floor. Otherwise our rental deposit might be in jeopardy. Super fun day ahead!


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Meerkat scratches, do you think?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> OH, TORTOISE in a sack !



LOL
It’s a big TORTOISE in a sack. Could be a sulcata?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena!
> Meerkat scratches, do you think?



Good afternoon, Adam. 
Possibly.  Do you know how to get them off?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates
> Good to see John is back Thanks for no picture of the bottom


Good morning, Noel! 
Yes, we're all very relieved about the lack of posterior photographs, but very happy he's back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> My electronic patient is recovering. The malware payload appears surprisingly small.
> 
> It has applied a massive number of windows updates overnight. I can’t decide if the backlog is because the malware was preventing them from applying or if the usage pattern meant that they never got applied. I need to tweak the settings when I am done.
> 
> The problem with this kind of thing is the time it takes. You set it off updating or scanning and it takes a couple of hours or so before you can do anything else. I just set it off and do something else. It gets attention at my convenience.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Sounds like you've got it beaten, but you're right, it takes forever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning
> My last TORTOISE items should arrive today (should)
> I've GOT to get them sent out!


Good morning, Ed. 
Let's hope they do arrive. 
You are right, the TORTOISEs that have not yet been posted need to be passed to the relevant donkeys as soon as possible, now. 
Time is running short and before we know it, Christmas will be snapping at our heels.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> LOL
> It’s a big TORTOISE in a sack. Could be a sulcata?


Maybe


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Yes, we're all very relieved about the lack of posterior photographs, but very happy he's back.


Good morning/afternoon Adam I’m very glad my friend is among us again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224398


Hmmmmm.
Is it ticking?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll choose the middle one if you send it in steak form.


Hi Adam.

He is on his way to Fes.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Is it ticking?



Ticking? Hmm. Do you think it’s time to open it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Even after my apology?  Why?


Good afternoon, Gillian. 
I'm better now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam.
> Possibly.  Do you know how to get them off?


Three litres of hydrochloric acid should do the trick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning/afternoon Adam I’m very glad my friend is among us again


Yeah, he's a very funny chap, much missed when he's not about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam.
> 
> He is on his way to Fes.


In a selection of burger buns, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ticking? Hmm. Do you think it’s time to open it?


NO! ! ! ! !
It is forbidden to open your TORTOISE until TORTOISE opening day. 
Whenever that may be.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Ticking? Hmm. Do you think it’s time to open it?


*rubs chin*


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO! ! ! ! !
> It is forbidden to open your TORTOISE until TORTOISE opening day.
> Whenever that may be.


A voice of reason


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> A voice of reason


A voice of meanness!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

I had to break off the ironing to hold the ladder so JoesDad could clear the gutters of gunk and moss. Allegedly it is 8C here, but it feels colder!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I had to break off the ironing to hold the ladder so JoesDad could clear the gutters of gunk and moss. Allegedly it is 8C here, but it feels colder!


It was supposed to get down into the mid 20sF last night here, but right now it's only 32F. I don't know how they think they can predict temperature like that. Well, hm-m-m, obviously they can't


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Gillian.
> I'm better now.


Good evening, Adam. 

Glad to hear you are better.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a selection of burger buns, I hope.


Yes! Enjoy the meal!


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes! Enjoy the meal!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I shall! 
Should keep me going til Christmas!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I shall!
> Should keep me going til Christmas!


Good evening Adam. 

And some till New Year's Eve.


----------



## Gillian M

Here's some camel burger for you, @Tidgy's Dad .  Hope you'll like it.  Share it with Wifey, please, but *NOT* a bit for Tidgy, alright?


​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here's some camel burger for you, @Tidgy's Dad .  Hope you'll like it.  Share it with Wifey, please, but *NOT* a bit for Tidgy, alright?
> 
> 
> View attachment 224423​


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, Gillian, but i accidentally ate it all while wifey was out of the room. 
Don't worry , though, i'll blame Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you, Gillian, but i accidentally ate it all while wifey was out of the room.
> Don't worry , though, i'll blame Tidgy.


Glad to know you enjoyed it, but not at all glad to learn that you ate it all AND that you're planning to blame Tidgy who does not even eat such food! 

I'll send you one for Wifey if you like.


----------



## Gillian M

@Tidgy's Dad , here's a camel burger for Wfey, I *REPEAT* for Wifey.  So please do not touch it. OK?  Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @Tidgy's Dad , here's a camel burger for Wfey, I *REPEAT* for Wifey.  So please do not touch it. OK?  Thank you.


wifey didn't like the guy or the look of the burger. 
She said i could have it, but i'm now full up. 
i'll stick it in the fridge for now. 
Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey didn't like the guy or the look of the burger.
> She said i could have it, but i'm now full up.
> i'll stick it in the fridge for now.
> Thank you.


I'm so sorry to hear that, Wifey. 

Adam, please ask Wifey if she'd like another "type" so as to say. If so, I'll send her one immediately.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL
> It’s a big TORTOISE in a sack. Could be a sulcata?


Not one of mine. They are peacefully sleeping in their enclosures, dreaming of big, huge mountains of grass and lettuce.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Not one of mine. They are peacefully sleeping in their enclosures, dreaming of big, huge mountains of grass and lettuce.


Good evening Sabine. Hope you are well. 

Is it still snowing in Germany? Here in Jordan, a *VERY* *COLD* was expected today. However, I left to buy some food just in case, and it was nice an sunny: temperature was 18 degrees C.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommates



Today I`ve send another TORTOISE. A secret one. I told Santa to hurry that it will be there in time ....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine. Hope you are well.
> 
> Is it still snowing in Germany? Here in Jordan, a *VERY* *COLD* was expected today. However, I left to buy some food just in case, and it was nice an sunny: temperature was 18 degrees C.


Good evening Gillian. Fine to see you ( or not see, because it is soooo dark ).
The snow was Monday evening gone, melted away. Now it is raining again and every soil around my house is like a swamp. I think my house and property is drowning ..... HELP !


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum 
Good evening Linda. Have you heard any news about Ewa`s ( Pearlys ) son Konrad ?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Huh?


Huh !!




No, that is Mama....

this one I mean:


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @JoesMum
> Good evening Linda. Have you heard any news about Ewa`s ( Pearlys ) son Konrad ?



This was what we last heard


> Hi Guys! Miss chatting with you!
> 
> Thank you for asking about Konrad. He is ...about this same. Seemed to be doing a tad better for a few days on new med and that bubble bursted as soon as I got excited about the progress. it seems. But, at least he is not worse, so I should be grateful for that.
> 
> I am pretty good at working in crisis mode, used to it from my 20 yrs of hospital acute care. Still, it does wear me down for some reason.
> 
> I worry about my son, maybe it’s the “worry” thing... started with physical therapy 2 days ago. The therapist has doctorate and specializes in pelvic floor area. This is supposed to help with his prolapse and pain... i pray it does. If the lady wrote dissertation on workings of that region of human body, I’d hope she’d know it pretty dang well. She is also suggesting an occupational therapist for Konrad, lady who incudes lots of yoga stuff and supposedly is fantastic with children.., i’ll be calling her on monday.
> 
> I’ll tell you tho some of those highly qualified specialists charge 400$/hr.... and don’t bother working with any insurance company. I have not been able to start looking for a job. There is just no way! But you know how it is, when your child NEEDS it, you just make it happen! Come up with the money and resources...
> 
> ok, Guys must be off now! Please say hi to our Forum Friends and again thank you so much for checking on us here. [emoji173][emoji257][emoji217]



Sorry I meant to post this over and forgot


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This was what we last heard
> 
> 
> Sorry I meant to post this over and forgot


Thank you. I am not sure if you had posted it or not. Maybe you have and I forgot that you had.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Fine to see you ( or not see, because it is soooo dark ).
> The snow was Monday evening gone, melted away. Now it is raining again and every soil around my house is like a swamp. I think my house and property is drowning ..... HELP !


Sorry to hear that.  Take care of yourself,your pets and last but not the least, your house.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Take care of yourself,your pets and last but not the least, your house.


Thank you Gillian. I will take care. It seems to me that I will need Noah`s Ark when I get more rain....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian. I will take care. It seems to me that I will need Noah`s Ark when I get more rain....


Wow! That much rain? 

Here in Jordan prayers take place for *RAIN* each and every Winter. There is simply not enough water for the population which is increasing daily.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! That much rain?
> 
> Here in Jordan prayers take place for *RAIN* each and every Winter. There is simply not enough water for the population which is increasing daily.


Germany has enough rain. The whole summer was very rainy and now autumn too.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Bea. Today I`ve got your lovely Christmas Card ( and the funny smileys inside ). Thank you very much !



So glad you enjoyed it! [emoji2]


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone [emoji1]
I got my first international card thank you @JoesMum [emoji173]️
View attachment 224428


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji1]
> I got my first international card thank you @JoesMum [emoji173]️


Yay! I'm glad they are starting to arrive. Interesting it got to Arizona before Denmark and Germany!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last 60F day here in DELMARVA i think....cold front moving in bringing cold wet rain followed by cold wet snow on Friday evening.... Mother Nature finally realizing she forgot to drape the east coast of USA with cold or rain or snow. She has a good memory. Our time has come.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> So glad you enjoyed it! [emoji2]


Yes I do, and the smileys !


----------



## Maro2Bear

I just added a topic under Food...etc regarding dehydrating pumpkin....

So far, so good. I figure once dehydrated i can bag up, rehydrate later in Winter...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Wifey.
> 
> Adam, please ask Wifey if she'd like another "type" so as to say. If so, I'll send her one immediately.


wifey says chocolate burger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Fine to see you ( or not see, because it is soooo dark ).
> The snow was Monday evening gone, melted away. Now it is raining again and every soil around my house is like a swamp. I think my house and property is drowning ..... HELP !


Don't worry! 
i'm sending a rescue jellyfish!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I agree with wife of Adam. When in Libya and Oman, had the pleasure of camel burgers, liver, eye, etc. The ground camel meat not too bad really....the liver, not so much.

Stick with Belgium truffles.....a bit easier on the old palate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji1]
> I got my first international card thank you @JoesMum [emoji173]️
> View attachment 224428


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I just added a topic under Food...etc regarding dehydrating pumpkin....
> 
> So far, so good. I figure once dehydrated i can bag up, rehydrate later in Winter...
> 
> View attachment 224433


Looks good! 
I shall fin the thread later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I agree with wife of Adam. When in Libya and Oman, had the pleasure of camel burgers, liver, eye, etc. The ground camel meat not too bad really....the liver, not so much.
> 
> Stick with Belgium truffles.....a bit easier on the old palate.


Camel is very nice.
The liver too. 
Never had the eyes, though i've eaten eyes of other beasts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

.....and fresh camel milk...great, but strong. Enjoyed fresh camel's milk in Kuwait.....and right from a camel farm on the outskirts of Riyadh. From camel to camel herder right into a gallon bag...to me. Quite strong, but chalk full of good stuff for one's bones.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Huh !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is Mama....
> 
> this one I mean:


Bee, those are very dangerous turtles. And they do not get tame. Not ever.
You'd end up with no fingers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camel is very nice.
> The liver too.
> Never had the eyes, though i've eaten eyes of other beasts.


 I see


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good afternoon, Noel.



Why do isn’t my picture coming thru?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got the last TORTOISE items.
I'll get it mailed out in the morning.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see



HAHA!!!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> .....and fresh camel milk...great, but strong. Enjoyed fresh camel's milk in Kuwait.....and right from a camel farm on the outskirts of Riyadh. From camel to camel herder right into a gallon bag...to me. Quite strong, but chalk full of good stuff for one's bones.


And shed loads of bacteria. 
Good stuff, though. 
But yes, i lived in Riyadh for a while and rather liked Kuwait, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I see


Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Why do isn’t my picture coming thru?


Hmmmm.
App problem?
There's a link but when i click on it it comes up "ERROR". 
Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got the last TORTOISE items.
> I'll get it mailed out in the morning.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHA!!!!! [emoji38]


Good evening, Bea ! ! !


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning from rainy Denmark, roommates!
It’s mail delivery day today. Keeping my fingers crossed for getting some of the postcards and — what worries me more— the TFO calendar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning from rainy Denmark, roommates!
> It’s mail delivery day today. Keeping my fingers crossed for getting some of the postcards and — what worries me more— the TFO calendar.


Good morning, Lena!
From, sadly not rainy, though i wish it would , Morocco. 
Still awaiting my first card from TFO members. 
Perhaps no one sent me a card this year.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena!
> From, sadly not rainy, though i wish it would , Morocco.
> Still awaiting my first card from TFO members.
> Perhaps no one sent me a card this year.



Hmm. Perhaps. 
 

Good morning, Adam. Are you still up or already up?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But I did get my fossils from my Fossil Forum Secret Santa.


There was a lot more in the box but i have removed all the newspaper and just put a few back in. 




A very nice selection of stuff, including some excellent ammonites that are new to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hmm. Perhaps.
> 
> 
> Good morning, Adam. Are you still up or already up?


Still up. 
Very busy, so no sleep for me tonight. 
It's okay, once in a while.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I did get my fossils from my Fossil Forum Secret Santa.
> View attachment 224455
> 
> There was a lot more in the box but i have removed all the newspaper and just put a few back in.
> View attachment 224456
> 
> View attachment 224457
> 
> A very nice selection of stuff, including some excellent ammonites that are new to me.



Ooh, fancy! Your TORTOISE might have a hard time matching that. 

I went out to buy coffee and cream, and waiting for me was this:


Thank you, @ZEROPILOT, @JoesMum, @AZtortMom!!!


----------



## Kristoff

I had a rough night last night, so will try to catch some Zzz if I can.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Today I am going to Greenwich. 

Home of the Greenwich Meridian - the start of world time and zero longitude for historic reasons to do with the Navy - I hope to get postcards


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ooh, fancy! Your TORTOISE might have a hard time matching that.
> 
> I went out to buy coffee and cream, and waiting for me was this:
> View attachment 224458
> 
> Thank you, @ZEROPILOT, @JoesMum, @AZtortMom!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Though it was lucky you went to the coffee and cream shop where they were waiting for you. 
Word to the postman, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today I am going to Greenwich.
> 
> Home of the Greenwich Meridian - the start of world time and zero longitude for historic reasons to do with the Navy - I hope to get postcards


The observatory, too?
It's just wonderful!
Looking forward to the piccies!
Good morning, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The observatory, too?
> It's just wonderful!
> Looking forward to the piccies!
> Good morning, Linda!



You will have to be patient, wait and see.  

The plan isn’t entirely the usual tourist trail


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Patient?
Me?
Hmmmm. 


JoesMum said:


> You will have to be patient, wait and see.
> 
> The plan isn’t entirely the usual tourist trail


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry!
> i'm sending a rescue jellyfish!


If that will help ? I am not sure....


----------



## JoesMum

Caught the train to London Bridge and now the River Bus down the Thames to Greenwich


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bee, those are very dangerous turtles. And they do not get tame. Not ever.
> You'd end up with no fingers.


Hey Ed, I know and I was just kidding. 
In Germany it is forbidden by law to keep a snapping turtle.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena!
> From, sadly not rainy, though i wish it would , Morocco.
> Still awaiting my first card from TFO members.
> Perhaps no one sent me a card this year.


All Christmas cards adressed to you have been fed to the camels ...... 
Yummy ! / They said )


----------



## JoesMum

On our way. First stop Tower of London and Tower Bridge


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I had a rough night last night, so will try to catch some Zzz if I can.


Good morning Lena and Good night..... Not to see you later, I hope.


----------



## JoesMum

Canary Wharf next



Then Surrey Quays (which isn’t in Surrey)


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Caught the train to London Bridge and now the River Bus down the Thames to Greenwich
> View attachment 224459


A river bus ? Funny !


----------



## JoesMum

And here we are at Greenwich (pronounced Grenidge) at the Old Royal Naval College where we are going on a tour of the painted ceilings. They’re currently being restored so we get to go up the scaffolding and look close




We’re in the building on the right under the wind vane


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Though it was lucky you went to the coffee and cream shop where they were waiting for you.
> Word to the postman, i think.



Yup. Ed’s Santa and Noel’s snowman were just chillin’, waiting for me  The snowman even jumped into my coffee cup 
And of course I love having Joe’s pictures. He’s the big boy we’ll always love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If that will help ? I am not sure....


Jellyfish are really good at rescuing people from swamps.
Possibly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All Christmas cards adressed to you have been fed to the camels ......
> Yummy ! / They said )


You are wrong!
One Christmas card survived!


Sorry about the bad quality but the Moroccan sun does that to postcards.
Or wifey isn't here with the camera.
Thank you, Lena! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> On our way. First stop Tower of London and Tower Bridge
> View attachment 224460
> 
> View attachment 224461


Very lovely, but isn't it a bit parky on that boaty thing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Canary Wharf next
> View attachment 224462
> 
> 
> Then Surrey Quays (which isn’t in Surrey)
> View attachment 224463


It's so much nicer than when i used to visit, they've really made something out of the old warehouses and bomb sites


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And here we are at Greenwich (pronounced Grenidge) at the Old Royal Naval College where we are going on a tour of the painted ceilings. They’re currently being restored so we get to go up the scaffolding and look close
> 
> View attachment 224464
> 
> 
> We’re in the building on the right under the wind vane
> View attachment 224465
> 
> View attachment 224466


Smashing. 
I love London.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Of course, I went to the post office and posted the last of my Christmas gifts and cards. 
That's it, done. 
Came home, after a bit of shopping for wifey gifts to find the postie had been with a parcel but we were out, so i have to go and pick it up from the same blooming post office. 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Typical!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Germany has enough rain. The whole summer was very rainy and now autumn too.


Hi Sabine, hope you and your pets are well.

You're lucky: there's more than enough water in most European countries; unlike the Middle East, right @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> On our way. First stop Tower of London and Tower Bridge
> View attachment 224460
> 
> View attachment 224461



Lovely! [emoji2]


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says chocolate burger.


Good afternoon, Adam. 

Please inform Wifey that there's no such thing.  Not here in Jordan at least.  Would she like a fish burger? That's good for the..._brain_.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> @JoesMum
> Good evening Linda. Have you heard any news about Ewa`s ( Pearlys ) son Konrad ?


Goodness! I was thinking of her. Where are you, @Pearly ?

Hope she's fine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Though it was lucky you went to the coffee and cream shop where they were waiting for you.
> Word to the postman, i think.


Lucky indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates 
You’re welcome Kristooff!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Camel is very nice.
> The liver too.
> Never had the eyes, though i've eaten eyes of other beasts.


You've eaten eyes of beasts?  Which beasts? if I may ask. Do they taste good?


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> You’re welcome Kristooff!


Good afternoon. (it's 3pm here in Jordan).  And it's been pouring with rain since early morning hours...........brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## AZtortMom

It’s raining on and off here too


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> It’s raining on and off here too


Brrrrrrrrrrrrr. Temperature has dropped suddenly, here.  Is cold/hot/warm back there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, hope you and your pets are well.
> 
> You're lucky: there's more than enough water in most European countries; unlike the Middle East, right @Tidgy's Dad ?


Yes, we seriously need a lot more rain here. 
Veggie prices have started to rise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon, Adam.
> 
> Please inform Wifey that there's no such thing.  Not here in Jordan at least.  Would she like a fish burger? That's good for the..._brain_.


Hmmmm.
In that case please send several.
Good afternoon, Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, we seriously need a lot more rain here.
> Veggie prices have started to rise.


Good afternoon Adam. 

Prices of vegetables and fruits are an issue here, as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> You’re welcome Kristooff!


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> In that case please send several.
> Good afternoon, Gillian!


Fair enough.  But please do not allow Tidgy to eat, agreed?


----------



## Gillian M

Here's one, @Tidgy's Dad . If Wifey likes it I''ll send more.  OK?

​


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Here's one, @Tidgy's Dad . If Wifey likes it I''ll send more.  OK?
> 
> View attachment 224468​


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies!!!!
Very busy day for me- didn't read up on all the posts since last night, except for Gillian's funny post and Linda's LOVELY postcards!!!!!! Have you considered a second career as a tour guide???? 

WOO HOOOOO!!!!! I got a card from Yvonne!!! AND it held a really cool surprise: a packet of seeds that grows plants favorable to BUTTERFLIES!!!!!!  Thanks so much, Yvonne!!!!!!






Off I go- looking forward to not seeing y'all later!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> You've eaten eyes of beasts?  Which beasts? if I may ask. Do they taste good?


Fish eyes, which taste fishy, so i'm not too keen, sheep eyes, which are okay, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here's one, @Tidgy's Dad . If Wifey likes it I''ll send more.  OK?
> 
> View attachment 224468​


Yup; lovely, but not fish, it was a cheeseburger, so i ate it. 
Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice snack.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies!!!!
> Very busy day for me- didn't read up on all the posts since last night, except for Gillian's funny post and Linda's LOVELY postcards!!!!!! Have you considered a second career as a tour guide????
> 
> WOO HOOOOO!!!!! I got a card from Yvonne!!! AND it held a really cool surprise: a packet of seeds that grows plants favorable to BUTTERFLIES!!!!!!  Thanks so much, Yvonne!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224470
> 
> View attachment 224471
> 
> 
> Off I go- looking forward to not seeing y'all later!!!!


Good morning, Mooz! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So you'll have caterpillars all over the garden, now! 
Hey ho!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> You've eaten eyes of beasts?  Which beasts? if I may ask. Do they taste good?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fish eyes, which taste fishy, so i'm not too keen, sheep eyes, which are okay, yes.



Sheep eyes are considered a delicacy, usually reserved for the guest of honor, in Central Asia. 

I think a fish without an eye is fsh...


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fish eyes, which taste fishy, so i'm not too keen, sheep eyes, which are okay, yes.


Good evening Adam. 

That's interesting. I've tried liver which is really.........yummmmmmmmy.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup; lovely, but not fish, it was a cheeseburger, so i ate it.
> Yuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nice snack.


Not a fish burger?  Or are you saying so because you ate it?


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Sheep eyes are considered a delicacy, usually reserved for the guest of honor, in Central Asia.
> 
> I think a fish without an eye is fsh...


Nice one!

And good evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sheep eyes are considered a delicacy, usually reserved for the guest of honor, in Central Asia.
> 
> I think a fish without an eye is fsh...


Indeed, tis true. 
And a deer with no eyes is ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, actuallly I have No eyedeer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Not a fish burger?  Or are you saying so because you ate it?


It had cheese in it. 
You can see in the photo. 
Only I eat fishburgers with cheese.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice one, Adam!



Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice one, Adam!


Twas Lena! 
Not me. 
Though I probably invented the joke in the first place.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Adam?


Oooops ! Sorry Lena. Yet another typing error.

And good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas Lena!
> Not me.
> Though I probably invented the joke in the first place.


Oh yes it was, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It had cheese in it.
> You can see in the photo.
> Only I eat fishburgers with cheese.


OK, if I send you fish burger this time PLEASE do NOT eat it, agreed?


----------



## Gillian M

Here you are Wifey, _NOT _@Tidgy Dad. Adam, please do not eat it!


​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Here you are Wifey, _NOT _@Tidgy Dad. Adam, please do not eat it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 224472​


Gobble ! 
Gone! 
wifey swallowed it whole as she has a lesson in 10 minutes. 
She says thank you. 
And, "Buuurrrrrppppp!!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gobble !
> Gone!
> wifey swallowed it whole as she has a lesson in 10 minutes.
> She says thank you.
> And, "Buuurrrrrppppp!!!!!!!!!!".



Glad you liked it, Wifey.  Want more? 


No comments, Adam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hey Ed, I know and I was just kidding.
> In Germany it is forbidden by law to keep a snapping turtle.


Here it's forbidden by common sense.


----------



## johnandjade

Wibble


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Wibble



Wobble!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fish eyes, which taste fishy, so i'm not too keen, sheep eyes, which are okay, yes.



EYEBALLS??!?!?! Y.U.C.K!!!!!!!!
I would probably starve first. [emoji54]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Sheep eyes are considered a delicacy, usually reserved for the guest of honor, in Central Asia.
> 
> I think a fish without an eye is fsh...



No...just NO EYEBALLS OF ANY SORT!!
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, tis true.
> And a deer with no eyes is ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, actuallly I have No eyedeer.



...GROOOOANNNN...[emoji849]


----------



## Moozillion

Gillian Moore said:


> Nice one!
> 
> And good evening.



I only just now saw the joke...[emoji51]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gobble !
> Gone!
> wifey swallowed it whole as she has a lesson in 10 minutes.
> She says thank you.
> And, "Buuurrrrrppppp!!!!!!!!!!".



I seriously doubt that Wifey EVER belches!!!!! She’s much too dainty!

I am reminded of an old Southern saying, “Horses sweat, men perspire, and ladies are all a-dither.”


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Wibble





Kristoff said:


> Wobble!!!!


Wabble?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I seriously doubt that Wifey EVER belches!!!!! She’s much too dainty!
> 
> I am reminded of an old Southern saying, “Horses sweat, men perspire, and ladies are all a-dither.”



When wifey burps or passes wind at the other end she laughs, jumps up and down and claps her hands with glee. 
Really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...GROOOOANNNN...[emoji849]


A one-eyed dinosaur?
Doyouthinkhesawus.


----------



## JoesMum

Firstly, thank you Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course, I went to the post office and posted the last of my Christmas gifts and cards.
> That's it, done.
> Came home, after a bit of shopping for wifey gifts to find the postie had been with a parcel but we were out, so i have to go and pick it up from the same blooming post office.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Typical!


That`s what life is ..... Not logical.


----------



## johnandjade

Just replied to message from my big bro , first in over a week... 

I need to get my head out my bum!


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine, hope you and your pets are well.
> 
> You're lucky: there's more than enough water in most European countries; unlike the Middle East, right @Tidgy's Dad ?


Good evening Gillian. Yes, we are well. Thanks for asking. I hope you are too.


----------



## JoesMum

So my day part 1. After the river bus we went to see the ceilings of the Old Royal Naval College up close. 

The £11 ticket was astonishing good value for a really interesting tour up the scaffolding where the restorers are hard at work on the 300 year old paint work. 




The end wall has a large mural with a self-portrait of the artist in the bottom right corner and the King who paid for it (William IV) and his family in the foreground. 



And here are some views up the scaffolding ... the ceiling depicts British Naval dominance over the Spanish and French






King Louis XIV of France was painted being kicked by the above King and with a broken sword to show he was a loser!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Just replied to message from my big bro , first in over a week...
> 
> I need to get my head out my bum!



And with no accompanying pictures, if possible 

Stay with us, John! We love having you around.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, we seriously need a lot more rain here.
> Veggie prices have started to rise.


.... and in Germany we eat strawberries from Egypt !
How high are your prices for veggies ? How expensive are strawberries or lettuce ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Firstly, thank you Sabine!
> View attachment 224485


My pleasure !


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Yes, we are well. Thanks for asking. I hope you are too.


Good evening Sabine. Glad to hear you are all well. We're fine too, thanks.  That is, despite the very cold weather and rain.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So my day part 1. After the river bus we went to see the ceilings of the Old Royal Naval College up close.
> 
> The £11 ticket was astonishing good value for a really interesting tour up the scaffolding where the restorers are hard at work on the 300 year old paint work.
> 
> View attachment 224486
> 
> 
> The end wall has a large mural with a self-portrait of the artist in the bottom right corner and the King who paid for it (William IV) and his family in the foreground.
> View attachment 224487
> 
> 
> And here are some views up the scaffolding ... the ceiling depicts British Naval dominance over the Spanish and French
> View attachment 224488
> 
> View attachment 224489
> 
> View attachment 224490
> 
> King Louis XIV of France was painted being kicked by the above King and with a broken sword to show he was a loser!
> View attachment 224491
> 
> View attachment 224492
> 
> View attachment 224493


What amazing beauty !


----------



## JoesMum

Next we walked through the first tunnel under the Thames built in 1902. You go down a spiral staircase to get to it ... so it’s for pedestrians only





And on the other side we had lunch and saw this speed limit sign



And got a better view of the Old Naval College with vintage sailing clipper Cutty Sark next to it


----------



## Gillian M

Moozillion said:


> I only just now saw the joke...[emoji51]


Better late than never.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Just replied to message from my big bro , first in over a week...
> 
> I need to get my head out my bum!


What is depressing you my friend ? How can I help ? Do you want to talk with me ? Please pm me if you want.
Your post had always been so funny, so happy ! Now it seems you are down. Please speak with us about what makes you so melancholy.
Please. @johnandjade


----------



## JoesMum

And then we went to see Cutty Sark before getting the river bus back into the city to come home


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, tis true.
> And a deer with no eyes is ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, actuallly I have No eyedeer.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here it's forbidden by common sense.


But they live in Florida in the wild, isn`t it so ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine. Glad to hear you are all well. We're fine too, thanks.  That is, despite the very cold weather and rain.


Cold weather and rain in Germany too.... Glad that TFO is "warm" and the CDR too ! To feel warm at heart makes the cold outside more bearable.


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> What is depressing you my friend ? How can I help ? Do you want to talk with me ? Please pm me if you want.
> Your post had always been so funny, so happy ! Now it seems you are down. Please speak with us about what makes you so melancholy.
> Please. @johnandjade


Nothing has happened to make me unhappy, I have just been lazy and feeling sorry for myself. I truly appreciate the concern, and danke frau call bee,mein freiund


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Next we walked through the first tunnel under the Thames built in 1902. You go down a spiral staircase to get to it ... so it’s for pedestrians only
> View attachment 224494
> 
> View attachment 224495
> 
> 
> And on the other side we had lunch and saw this speed limit sign
> View attachment 224496
> 
> 
> And got a better view of the Old Naval College with vintage sailing clipper Cutty Sark next to it
> View attachment 224497


I want to have that speed limit sign ! I need it for the street where I live.


----------



## JoesMum

I finally got my UK stamps, so the British cards go in the post tomorrow


----------



## johnandjade

Now, to battle the technology and reply to email,


----------



## johnandjade

Trust a meerkat with my house?! Never!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Nothing has happened to make me unhappy, I have just been lazy and feeling sorry for myself. I truly appreciate the concern, and danke frau call bee,mein freiund


Really nothing ? Then you maybe got the* "winter-blues" *? 
Being lazy makes me happy ..... sometimes ........ mostly.... often.... ever
Feeling sorry for yourself ? Why ? 
You had been so full of energy for so long. Maybe you now need a time to slow down, to save new energy.
Translate this and maybe you`re feeling better:

Ich bin immer für dich da wenn du mich brauchst, wenn du mit mir sprechen möchtest. Wir sind Freunde und Freunde sind immer für einander da !
Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommates, today I received two Christmas cards:
Thank you Jane ( @JSWallace ) for this lovely card and your wishes for me !



and thank you Linda ( @JoesMum ) for your wonderful card and your kind words.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates, today I received two Christmas cards:
> Thank you Jane ( @JSWallace ) for this lovely card and your wishes for me !
> View attachment 224509
> 
> 
> and thank you Linda ( @JoesMum ) for your wonderful card and your kind words.
> 
> View attachment 224510



Oh my. Jane’s card must have been custom-made for you, Bee!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 224506
> 
> 
> Trust a meerkat with my house?! Never!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh my. Jane’s card must have been custom-made for you, Bee!


Yes, it seems so, with one exception: I have no piano !


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Nothing has happened to make me unhappy, I have just been lazy and feeling sorry for myself. I truly appreciate the concern, and danke frau call bee,mein freiund



I’ve had something similar very recently, my friend. Upping my vitamin D and, strangely, getting the news of my aunt’s cancer brought me back in focus. It’s not easy.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it seems so, with one exception: I have no piano !



Hmmm. Time to get one? Who’s your TORTOISE sender?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hmmm. Time to get one? Who’s your TORTOISE sender?



Oh please no... too big for my living room. I need the whole space for my big sully tortoises.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh please no... too big for my living room. I need the whole space for my big sully tortoises.



Fair enough. I’d take a sully over a piano any time. Especially since I don’t play any musical instrument. A bear had stepped on my ear, as we say in Russian


----------



## JSWallace

More cards!! Lena (@Kristoff) and Ed (@ZEROPILOT) thank you so much, I love them!!


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates, today I received two Christmas cards:
> Thank you Jane ( @JSWallace ) for this lovely card and your wishes for me !
> View attachment 224509
> 
> 
> and thank you Linda ( @JoesMum ) for your wonderful card and your kind words.
> 
> View attachment 224510


Oh Sabine, I saw that card and just knew you would love it, I am so glad I was right!!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh Sabine, I saw that card and just knew you would love it, I am so glad I was right!!


Hello Jane, you could not be wrong with this card ! Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Fair enough. I’d take a sully over a piano any time. Especially since I don’t play any musical instrument. A bear had stepped on my ear, as we say in Russian


Oh Lena, hopefully not the Russian Bear ! Your poor ear !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh Lena, hopefully not the Russian Bear ! Your poor ear !



Ouch..! It still hurts.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Ouch..! It still hurts.


Wait, I throw some ice in your direction .... and ... gooooo...


----------



## Bee62

Supper is waiting for me ....
Back in a short while....

*WIBBLE ...*


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wait, I throw some ice in your direction .... and ... gooooo...



Oops. Where did that go?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oops. Where did that go?


Sorry !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sorry !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hope nobody got hurt. Throwing things in the dark can be dangerous.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> But they live in Florida in the wild, isn`t it so ?


Yes. Both the common snapper and the Aligator snapper.
Both very nasty


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> So my day part 1. After the river bus we went to see the ceilings of the Old Royal Naval College up close.
> 
> The £11 ticket was astonishing good value for a really interesting tour up the scaffolding where the restorers are hard at work on the 300 year old paint work.
> 
> View attachment 224486
> 
> 
> The end wall has a large mural with a self-portrait of the artist in the bottom right corner and the King who paid for it (William IV) and his family in the foreground.
> View attachment 224487
> 
> 
> And here are some views up the scaffolding ... the ceiling depicts British Naval dominance over the Spanish and French
> View attachment 224488
> 
> View attachment 224489
> 
> View attachment 224490
> 
> King Louis XIV of France was painted being kicked by the above King and with a broken sword to show he was a loser!
> View attachment 224491
> 
> View attachment 224492
> 
> View attachment 224493



WOW!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Firstly, thank you Sabine!
> View attachment 224485


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> Just replied to message from my big bro , first in over a week...
> 
> I need to get my head out my bum!


You do, sir! 
And we are here to help if you need us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So my day part 1. After the river bus we went to see the ceilings of the Old Royal Naval College up close.
> 
> The £11 ticket was astonishing good value for a really interesting tour up the scaffolding where the restorers are hard at work on the 300 year old paint work.
> 
> View attachment 224486
> 
> 
> The end wall has a large mural with a self-portrait of the artist in the bottom right corner and the King who paid for it (William IV) and his family in the foreground.
> View attachment 224487
> 
> 
> And here are some views up the scaffolding ... the ceiling depicts British Naval dominance over the Spanish and French
> View attachment 224488
> 
> View attachment 224489
> 
> View attachment 224490
> 
> King Louis XIV of France was painted being kicked by the above King and with a broken sword to show he was a loser!
> View attachment 224491
> 
> View attachment 224492
> 
> View attachment 224493


Stunning! 
And very political!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... and in Germany we eat strawberries from Egypt !
> How high are your prices for veggies ? How expensive are strawberries or lettuce ?


We don't get strawberries at this time of year, they send them all to Germany. 
A lettuce is about 20 of your cents, maybe 30 at the moment because of the drought. 
Potatoes, tomatoes and onions all about a half euro a kilo right now which is also expensive .
Bread 10 cents a loaf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Next we walked through the first tunnel under the Thames built in 1902. You go down a spiral staircase to get to it ... so it’s for pedestrians only
> View attachment 224494
> 
> View attachment 224495
> 
> 
> And on the other side we had lunch and saw this speed limit sign
> View attachment 224496
> 
> 
> And got a better view of the Old Naval College with vintage sailing clipper Cutty Sark next to it
> View attachment 224497


I love the Cutty Sark, fastest tea clipper of her time and the only one left.
POINTS ! ! ! ! for the tortoise sign, of course!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And then we went to see Cutty Sark before getting the river bus back into the city to come home
> View attachment 224498
> 
> View attachment 224499
> 
> View attachment 224500
> 
> View attachment 224501
> 
> View attachment 224502
> 
> View attachment 224503


Beautiful, romantic, fast and an engineering triumph of her time. 
Blimey, what a lot of figureheads!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hmmm. Time to get one? Who’s your TORTOISE sender?


Mozart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Fair enough. I’d take a sully over a piano any time. Especially since I don’t play any musical instrument. A bear had stepped on my ear, as we say in Russian


I think a bear got stuck in mine. 
I am deaf in my right ear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates, today I received two Christmas cards:
> Thank you Jane ( @JSWallace ) for this lovely card and your wishes for me !
> View attachment 224509
> 
> 
> and thank you Linda ( @JoesMum ) for your wonderful card and your kind words.
> 
> View attachment 224510


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> More cards!! Lena (@Kristoff) and Ed (@ZEROPILOT) thank you so much, I love them!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stunning!
> And very political!



Whoops. If I get banned, you know why. I just broke the rule on political posts  

Or is 300 year old politics OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Whoops. If I get banned, you know why. I just broke the rule on political posts
> 
> Or is 300 year old politics OK?


We'll see when Yvonne pokes her head around the door.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't get strawberries at this time of year, they send them all to Germany.
> A lettuce is about 20 of your cents, maybe 30 at the moment because of the drought.
> Potatoes, tomatoes and onions all about a half euro a kilo right now which is also expensive .
> Bread 10 cents a loaf.


Hmm, in Germany a lettuce costs 1 Euro or more, a loaf bread 3,50 Euros.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think a bear got stuck in mine.
> I am deaf in my right ear.


Is wifey always sitting on your right site ? That could be the answer ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hope nobody got hurt. Throwing things in the dark can be dangerous.


Sooorrry again ....


----------



## Bee62

Huhu .... someone here ? ( Waving hand )


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, in Germany a lettuce costs 1 Euro or more, a loaf bread 3,50 Euros.


In Germany the average income per person will be many times higher than that in Morocco, so the additional costs of selling any item will be much higher in Germany.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> In Germany the average income per person will be many times higher than that in Morocco, so the additional costs of selling any item will be much higher in Germany.


I know.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. Both the common snapper and the Aligator snapper.
> Both very nasty


Not nasty: just well designed for serious DEFENSE!!! 

Well, I guess you're RIGHT: they DO have  nasty tempers!!!!!! 
I once tried to help one get across the street to safety and he did his very best to bite me!!! I finally gave up and hoped he wouldn't bite the tires off any cars passing by, which would cause an accident!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love the Cutty Sark, fastest tea clipper of her time and the only one left.
> POINTS ! ! ! ! for the tortoise sign, of course!


The Cutty Sark is famous indeed: even we Americans have heard the name...although mainly as the name of a whiskey. 

I googled it and found out that "cutty sark" can also be a Scottish word for a short  woman's undergarment!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Not nasty: just well designed for serious DEFENSE!!!
> 
> Well, I guess you're RIGHT: they DO have  nasty tempers!!!!!!
> I once tried to help one get across the street to safety and he did his very best to bite me!!! I finally gave up and hoped he wouldn't bite the tires off any cars passing by, which would cause an accident!


Was that you ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, in Germany a lettuce costs 1 Euro or more, a loaf bread 3,50 Euros.


But people earn much less here. 
So our English money goes a long, long way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Is wifey always sitting on your right site ? That could be the answer ....


I do sit guests I don't want to listen to on my right. 
But not wifey, she knows so usually sits to my left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The Cutty Sark is famous indeed: even we Americans have heard the name...although mainly as the name of a whiskey.
> 
> I googled it and found out that "cutty sark" can also be a Scottish word for a short  woman's undergarment!


And i didn't know that! 
I am now looking for photos!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do sit guests I don't want to listen to on my right.
> But not wifey, she knows so usually sits to my left.


That`s a good idea ( with the guest you don`t want to listen to ).


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Was that you ???



Very much like that! It kept turning to face me to try and bite. I got a big branch to push it with but it jumped at me so that’s when I quit!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s a good idea ( with the guest you don`t want to listen to ).


I can still hear them through the other ear, but it's blurred and easier to ignore.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do sit guests I don't want to listen to on my right.
> But not wifey, she knows so usually sits to my left.


I think what she was alluding to was if Wifey sat a lot on your right, that may explain why you have lost a bit of hearing in that ear. Sabine: I think you owe Wifey an apology!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I think what she was alluding to was if Wifey sat a lot on your right, that may explain why you have lost a bit of hearing in that ear. Sabine: I think you owe Wifey an apology!


I apologize ! I confess I am guilty .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think what she was alluding to was if Wifey sat a lot on your right, that may explain why you have lost a bit of hearing in that ear. Sabine: I think you owe Wifey an apology!



Poor wifey ! ! ! !
Sabine!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Noël. Good morning all. 

It’s cold, wet and windy and the wet is due to turn white later thanks to storm Caroline. Hopefully Kent won’t get too much snow, but John and Jane may not be so lucky!


----------



## JoesMum

And my UK cards are in the post. I’m off to yoga now. Not see you later!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I’m feeling awful today: had an extra glass of wine (on top of a few more) last night  Not sure I should even try to do any editing in this condition. I’d better go wrap some presents instead. The chances of messing that up are bit lower... Still, if you see a mummy walking around, don’t freak out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m feeling awful today: had an extra glass of wine (on top of a few more) last night  Not sure I should even try to do any editing in this condition. I’d better go wrap some presents instead. The chances of messing that up are bit lower... Still, if you see a mummy walking around, don’t freak out.


Oh goodness!
Do feel better my friend


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> And my UK cards are in the post. I’m off to yoga now. Not see you later!


Have fun in yoga!
Not see you later!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates


Good morning Noel. Hope you are fine.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Good morning all.
> 
> It’s cold, wet and windy and the wet is due to turn white later thanks to storm Caroline. Hopefully Kent won’t get too much snow, but John and Jane may not be so lucky!


Good morning Linda. It is cold here too: 2,5 C and very windy. That makes it double cold ( it feels so ).
No rain until now but it is so dark that it is possible that the rain will start soon.
I was outside, serving food and water to sheep and chicken, but I am glad to be inside again and I light a nice fire in the wood stove. With a fresh, warm cup of coffee, TFO and my fire in the stove life is good !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m feeling awful today: had an extra glass of wine (on top of a few more) last night  Not sure I should even try to do any editing in this condition. I’d better go wrap some presents instead. The chances of messing that up are bit lower... Still, if you see a mummy walking around, don’t freak out.


Hello Lena, greetings to your "hangover" ???
Eating some salted fish should help ( I have heard but never tried myself )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Noël. Good morning all.
> 
> It’s cold, wet and windy and the wet is due to turn white later thanks to storm Caroline. Hopefully Kent won’t get too much snow, but John and Jane may not be so lucky!


Good afternoon, Linda.
Still pretty chilly here, it dropped to 3°C last night, coldest ever here.
Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And my UK cards are in the post. I’m off to yoga now. Not see you later!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!


Good morning Adam. How is in the corner of your world today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m feeling awful today: had an extra glass of wine (on top of a few more) last night  Not sure I should even try to do any editing in this condition. I’d better go wrap some presents instead. The chances of messing that up are bit lower... Still, if you see a mummy walking around, don’t freak out.


Good afternoon, Lena.
Oh dear, but self inflicted, still we've all been there, it's not nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam. How is in the corner of your world today ?


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Corner 6! 
The toilet corner, so a bit damp and stinky, Cold and Dark. 
You?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Corner 6!
> The toilet corner, so a bit damp and stinky, Cold and Dark.
> You?


Stinky ???? Oh, I will have to keep some distance between us...
My corner was very cold last night and windy. Who makes such a wind in here ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Noel. Hope you are fine.


Morning Bea!
I am well. I am still at work


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!


Morning Adam


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Bea!
> I am well. I am still at work


Hihi, it`s Bee not Bea .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Stinky ???? Oh, I will have to keep some distance between us...
> My corner was very cold last night and windy. Who makes such a wind in here ?


It's the snow leopards carrot only diet, i believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hihi, it`s Bee not Bea .....


It does get terribly confusing.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. A few festive tips that I may have shared last year


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the snow leopards carrot only diet, i believe.



Oh my. These jokes are blowing me away.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A few festive tips that I may have shared last year
> View attachment 224583



LOVE IT!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Bee62

It is not only stormy and dark but very quiet in here tis evening ....


----------



## Bee62

Is out there someone to play with me ???


----------



## Bee62

Hanging round with friends ....


----------



## Bee62

Having a nap together...


----------



## Bee62

All new friends are welcome....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A few festive tips that I may have shared last year
> View attachment 224583


POINTS ! ! ! 
For the cheese mention!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh my. These jokes are blowing me away.


It's true. 
I'm not winding you up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All new friends are welcome....


That snail is doomed. 
Good evening, Sabine! 
I have been teaching.


----------



## Bee62

Looking cute and innocent is always a good strategy to make new friends


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends. smeggin phone playing up so had to swap again [emoji36]. on the plus i can finally reply to the email. hope everyone is well and happy [emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That snail is doomed.
> Good evening, Sabine!
> I have been teaching.


Good evening Adam. What would the world be without teachers ....


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends. smeggin phone playing up so had to swap again [emoji36]. on the plus i can finally reply to the email. hope everyone is well and happy [emoji2]


Hello John. Good evening. I know why I have no smart phone although I am smart.... äähemm ....


----------



## Bee62

Looking old, calm and wise too ....


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends. smeggin phone playing up so had to swap again [emoji36]. on the plus i can finally reply to the email. hope everyone is well and happy [emoji2]



Devices and computers are a pain!

Hope you’re OK John. 

The laptop I have been dealing with is ready to go home and awaiting collection. One of the anti malware scans took 7 hours to run... it was a slow job!


----------



## Bee62

Taking selfies with new friends under water


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Looking cute and innocent is always a good strategy to make new friends



Especially when you’re an alligator snapping turtle 
Just kidding.


----------



## Bee62

Strange new friends sometimes ....


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> All new friends are welcome....




Hm-m-m-m.. . . talking to yourself again, Sabine?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m.. . . talking to yourself again, Sabine?


Sometimes ...
Is it a problem ?
Having a monologue with myself seems to be wise to me .... Isn`t it ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes ...
> Is it a problem ?
> Having a monologue with myself seems to be wise to me .... Isn`t it ?


But before you will kick me out of the forum for posting too much @Yvonne G , I will kick myself out to my cats.
Not to be seen in the evening again ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends. smeggin phone playing up so had to swap again [emoji36]. on the plus i can finally reply to the email. hope everyone is well and happy [emoji2]


Good evening, John. 
All well and good here at this end, though whining about the cold, which I'm certain is not as cold as where you are. 
Still I like a bit of a whine, now and then.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> But before you will kick me out of the forum for posting too much @Yvonne G , I will kick myself out to my cats.
> Not to be seen in the evening again ....



Are you talking to yourself Bee? I’ve been busy making and eating dinner. We are now waiting for someone to turn up needing access next door. They’re collecting a couple of sofas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. What would the world be without teachers ....


Well, i am currently trying to teach a maths teacher and a science teacher English. Not only are they very slow, they can't remember anything and know next to nothing about their subjects. Nor are they at all interested, it's just a job to them. 
I don't think they'd be a great loss to the teaching profession.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But before you will kick me out of the forum for posting too much @Yvonne G , I will kick myself out to my cats.
> Not to be seen in the evening again ....


Boooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope you come back later! 
Maybe I will be here at the same time for a change!


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Hello John. Good evening. I know why I have no smart phone although I am smart.... äähemm ....




guten evenooning frau ccl bee [emoji219]!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i am currently trying to teach a maths teacher and a science teacher English. Not only are they very slow, they can't remember anything and know next to nothing about their subjects. Nor are they at all interested, it's just a job to them.
> I don't think they'd be a great loss to the teaching profession.


Tell them that good Maths and Science teachers are like gold-dust. Impossible to recruit. If they can perfect their English they can earn good money!


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> Devices and computers are a pain!
> 
> Hope you’re OK John.
> 
> The laptop I have been dealing with is ready to go home and awaiting collection. One of the anti malware scans took 7 hours to run... it was a slow job!



allo’ mum! yes my software is 90% updated, john version 2.4 will be available soon [emoji847]

that sounds like a mammoth task! though just in time for christmas [emoji6]

im going between; an iphone, a htc AND an old nokia, which obviously is the most reliable!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John.
> All well and good here at this end, though whining about the cold, which I'm certain is not as cold as where you are.
> Still I like a bit of a whine, now and then.



evnin’ guv!

we have had a light dusting of snow, last week if i remember right. today was hailstones. 

your definitely on to a winner kipping in with the tidge!


----------



## Kristoff

A bit of silliness from Denmark tonight  Speed control signs.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224596
> 
> View attachment 224597
> 
> A bit of silliness from Denmark tonight  Speed control signs.



Hilarious in English. The second one looks like a Scottish instruction. 

Instantly translatable if you know German


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tell them that good Maths and Science teachers are like gold-dust. Impossible to recruit. If they can perfect their English they can earn good money!


This is the point. 
I'm fairly certain they're terrible teachers, they are both very young, but really quiet and shy, i can't believe they could control the kids, let alone teach. They have no real interest or understanding , but like many people here want lots of money for doing the minimum or less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> evnin’ guv!
> 
> we have had a light dusting of snow, last week if i remember right. today was hailstones.
> 
> your definitely on to a winner kipping in with the tidge!


That's where I am right now, in Tidgy's enclosure, the only warm place in Fes. 
I'm not coming out til spring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224596
> 
> View attachment 224597
> 
> A bit of silliness from Denmark tonight  Speed control signs.


Har de ha.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's where I am right now, in Tidgy's enclosure, the only warm place in Fes.
> I'm not coming out til spring.



that reminds me, needing to stock up on beans!!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> that reminds me, needing to stock up on beans!!



[emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> that reminds me, needing to stock up on beans!!


I'm running low, too.
wifey is refusing to buy them in the supermarket at the moment as they are too heavy, and she wouldn't be able to carry as much gin.


----------



## johnandjade

last night we called in food... 
curry, rice, nan bread, chicken pakora, kebab and a pizza.... only £20! 

jades out and im eating pizza


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm running low, too.
> wifey is refusing to buy them in the supermarket at the moment as they are too heavy, and she wouldn't be able to carry as much gin.





stocking filler


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes ...
> Is it a problem ?
> Having a monologue with myself seems to be wise to me .... Isn`t it ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> But before you will kick me out of the forum for posting too much @Yvonne G , I will kick myself out to my cats.
> Not to be seen in the evening again ....


There's no such thing as posting too much. It's just too bad there was no one here to respond to you.


----------



## Bambam1989

Beans?
Shall I sing the bean song?


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it a 'gassy' song about beans being musical? Then no thanks!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i am currently trying to teach a maths teacher and a science teacher English. Not only are they very slow, they can't remember anything and know next to nothing about their subjects. Nor are they at all interested, it's just a job to them.
> I don't think they'd be a great loss to the teaching profession.


Sorry to hear that. Education is not an easy thing when the one is not interested in.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Is it a 'gassy' song about beans being musical? Then no thanks!


It's about tooting[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I hope you come back later!
> Maybe I will be here at the same time for a change!


Thank you Adam, you saved my evening. Hope to see you.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> It's about tooting[emoji6]



Tooting is in the London Borough of Wandsworth. 

Home of the fictional Citizen Smith and Tooting Popular Front... “Power to the people!”


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's where I am right now, in Tidgy's enclosure, the only warm place in Fes.
> I'm not coming out til spring.


Will you both together brumate ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> There's no such thing as posting too much. It's just too bad there was no one here to respond to you.


@Yvonne G I know Yvonne. I am always kidding that you should chuckle.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Will you both together brumate ?


I think Adam prefers eating cheese to brooms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stocking filler


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will fill wifey's stocking with beans!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> There's no such thing as posting too much. It's just too bad there was no one here to respond to you.


I can't be here all the time! 
Wish i could.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224596
> 
> View attachment 224597
> 
> A bit of silliness from Denmark tonight  Speed control signs.



 WHAAAAAT??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Beans?
> Shall I sing the bean song?


Go on, then. 
If you must. 
And welcome back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Education is not an easy thing when the one is not interested in.


The culture here teaches them to not be curious or ask questions. 
Terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam, you saved my evening. Hope to see you.


You can't . 
It's Dark.
But, "I'M HERE! I'M HERE!"


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224596
> 
> View attachment 224597
> 
> A bit of silliness from Denmark tonight  Speed control signs.



So what does Fart mean in Danish or German? [emoji15]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tooting is in the London Borough of Wandsworth.
> 
> Home of the fictional Citizen Smith and Tooting Popular Front... “Power to the people!”
> View attachment 224614


That was exactly what I was thinking! 
Can anyone of our generation not equate Tooting with Citizen Smith?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Will you both together brumate ?


Wish i could. 
But we have far too much to do and wifey would be furious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think Adam prefers eating cheese to brooms.


Indeed. 
Though to be fair, I've never tried to eat a broom. 
Or a brush, come to think of it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G I know Yvonne. I am always kidding that you should chuckle.


Chuckling has gotten me into trouble in the recent past.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So what does Fart mean in Danish or German? [emoji15]


Speed.
Good evening,Mooz!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Chuckling has gotten me into trouble in the recent past.


Mmmm???


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> So what does Fart mean in Danish or German? [emoji15]



In German, fahren is the verb ‘to go’ (in a vehicle)

Ich (I) farhre
Du (You) farhst
Er (He) farht*

So fartkontrol is presumably a warning over some kind of speed control. 

And ‘your’ in German is Dein so Din fart is ‘Your speed’ instead of a Scottish dialect instruction not to break wind

* Somehow I passed O Level German in 1980. My memory may not be entirely accurate, but you get the idea of verb declension and why a class of British school kids fell about laughing. Poor Miss Crombie. She was a terrible teacher.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go on, then.
> If you must.
> And welcome back.


Thank you for the welcome back
The bean song- originally sung by: I have no idea.
Beans Beans, the magical fruit
The more you eat, the more you toot!
The more you toot, the better you feel!
The better you feel, the more beans you eat!
Ta-da


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Chuckling has gotten me into trouble in the recent past.


I read it. The poster is an ... sorry to say... idiot. "Redfoot eats only banana".... *You are right.* When I have read the thread earlier ( I read it yestersay ) I would have said something to his bad commentars on you, but it was too long ago. Better not disturb such an idi.. again. Sorry for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you for the welcome back
> The bean song- originally sung by: I have no idea.
> Beans Beans, the magical fruit
> The more you eat, the more you toot!
> The more you toot, the better you feel!
> The better you feel, the more beans you eat!
> Ta-da


Hmmmmm. 
Well, it certainly suits the Cold Dark Room. 
Golly!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can't .
> It's Dark.
> But, "I'M HERE! I'M HERE!"


That`s fine ! I am here too !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> In German, fahren is the verb ‘to go’ (in a vehicle)
> 
> Ich (I) farhre
> Du (You) farhst
> Er (He) farht*
> 
> So fartkontrol is presumably a warning over some kind of speed control.
> 
> And ‘your’ in German is Dein so Din fart is ‘Your speed’ instead of a Scottish dialect instruction not to break wind
> 
> * Somehow I passed O Level German in 1980. My memory may not be entirely accurate, but you get the idea of verb declension and why a class of British school kids fell about laughing. Poor Miss Crombie. She was a terrible teacher.


Today is German lesson, Linda. You want to write:
Ich fahre ( I drive )
Du fährst ( You drive )
Er fährt ( He drives )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmm???


Read here and get angry .... So do I !
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-cherry-head-will-only-eat-bananas-help.162371/


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Read here and get angry .... So do I !
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-cherry-head-will-only-eat-bananas-help.162371/


I had to do some major restraining of my attitude in that one...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s fine ! I am here too !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All things done for today ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Read here and get angry .... So do I !
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-cherry-head-will-only-eat-bananas-help.162371/


Not angry.
Seen it all before, misunderstandings, people jumping on bandwagons and not moving on. Stubbornness, overreaction, repetition...........
That's why i rarely come out of here, now. 
It's depressing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All things done for today ?


Yup, yup, yup, everything up to date, but even more to do tomorrow. 
I don't think i'll ever catch up. 
But it keeps me off the streets, which is good, as it's cold outside.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not angry.
> Seen it all before, misunderstandings, people jumping on bandwagons and not moving on. Stubbornness, overreaction, repetition...........
> That's why i rarely come out of here, now.
> It's depressing.


You forgot being stupid ! Reading Yvonnes post everyone should know what she wanted to say:
When I give my child no sweets, he or she will eat no sweets..... That`s it.
Stupid poster... makes me angry. 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! Roooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, yup, yup, everything up to date, but even more to do tomorrow.
> I don't think i'll ever catch up.
> But it keeps me off the streets, which is good, as it's cold outside.


What makes you so busy ? What do you have to do ? 
Cleaning the house and decorating it for Christmas ?


----------



## Bee62

I think I put my nightcap on and go to bed. Counting my two sheep I will soon be sleeping....
Good night Adam, Good night roommates. 
I am looking forward to talk with you tomorrow again, friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You forgot being stupid ! Reading Yvonnes post everyone should know what she wanted to say:
> When I give my child no sweets, he or she will eat no sweets..... That`s it.
> Stupid poster... makes me angry.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! Roooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr !


Calm down! 
All is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What makes you so busy ? What do you have to do ?
> Cleaning the house and decorating it for Christmas ?


Yes, that, but I've also got lessons to do, tour guide stuff to write on Morocco"s cities, other writing, my fossil work, shopping, Tidgy time, Doctor Who and some sleep. Not enough hours in the day to do both what I need to do and what i like to do. 
But I like to be busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think I put my nightcap on and go to bed. Counting my two sheep I will soon be sleeping....
> Good night Adam, Good night roommates.
> I am looking forward to talk with you tomorrow again, friends.


Night, night, Bee! 
Sleep well! 
I am going to count fossils, so i will be up all night again, I expect.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I think I put my nightcap on and go to bed. Counting my two sheep I will soon be sleeping....
> Good night Adam, Good night roommates.
> I am looking forward to talk with you tomorrow again, friends.


Goodnight bee! Peaceful dreams


----------



## Moozillion

Announcement in the interest of Public Safety:

Don’t run with bagpipes. You could put an aye out. Or worse yet, get kilt.

This has been an announcement of the CDR Public Safety Division. 
Carry on.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Announcement in the interest of Public Safety:
> 
> Don’t run with bagpipes. You could put an aye out. Or worse yet, get kilt.
> 
> This has been an announcement of the CDR Public Safety Division.
> Carry on.



Hahaha!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
I peeked out of the CDR into the general forum, and boy isn't it scary out there? Never mind all the terrifying ghost stories. () There are giant-sized trolls on the loose, trying to bully our gods (aka mods). I'd rather have leprechauns and meerkats running around with bagpipes. At least, these guys don't know any better as they can't read sound advice.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning all, it be friday!!!!! 

can i go shout at that person for being rude to mrs g ? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji1363][emoji1363]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, it be friday!!!!!
> 
> can i go shout at that person for being rude to mrs g ? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji1363][emoji1363]



Feel free to get their aye out. 
But it’s probably not worth it anyway. Reasonable people know the value of @Yvonne G. Trolls, on the other hand — are just trolls. 
Good morning, John! Are you working today?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Today is German lesson, Linda. You want to write:
> Ich fahre ( I drive )
> Du fährst ( You drive )
> Er fährt ( He drives )



Thank you. Perfect  I knew I was roughly in the right area. It was a long time ago and I really do have no idea how I passed my exam. It proves I didn’t resort to Google to check. 

And my dim and distant memories were enough to work out Lena’s signs


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

JoesDad has decided that he’s going to make a curry today. He appears to have picked the most complicated recipe in existence. I may need to go out so I don’t see me kitchen looking like a war zone!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## Kristoff

The postman made a surprise visit. Woohoo! 
I’m waiting for my daughter from school to open Bea’s postcard. Thank you, Bee, Jane, and Bea! 
(I also got the calendar!)


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Goodnight bee! Peaceful dreams


Thank you ! You too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Bee!
> Sleep well!
> I am going to count fossils, so i will be up all night again, I expect.


You have too many fossils then ..... Good night Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Announcement in the interest of Public Safety:
> 
> Don’t run with bagpipes. You could put an aye out. Or worse yet, get kilt.
> 
> This has been an announcement of the CDR Public Safety Division.
> Carry on.


What a pity ! I always run with my bagpipe in the mouth trough streets ......


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, it be friday!!!!!
> 
> can i go shout at that person for being rude to mrs g ? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji1363][emoji1363]


I am on your side.... We go to "hunt" him ???


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Perfect  I knew I was roughly in the right area. It was a long time ago and I really do have no idea how I passed my exam. It proves I didn’t resort to Google to check.
> 
> And my dim and distant memories were enough to work out Lena’s signs


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> JoesDad has decided that he’s going to make a curry today. He appears to have picked the most complicated recipe in existence. I may need to go out so I don’t see me kitchen looking like a war zone!


Your kitchen will look like after a big bomb detonating in there .... Poor you !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning Noel


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> The postman made a surprise visit. Woohoo!
> I’m waiting for my daughter from school to open Bea’s postcard. Thank you, Bee, Jane, and Bea!
> (I also got the calendar!)
> View attachment 224645


Greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat !


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. I have been at the neurotic neighbour’s house returning her laptop. It should have taken about an hour to get it tested and install the new anti virus on it. It took nearer 3. * sigh *

Too early for a stiff gin, so it will have to be tea


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Announcement in the interest of Public Safety:
> 
> Don’t run with bagpipes. You could put an aye out. Or worse yet, get kilt.
> 
> This has been an announcement of the CDR Public Safety Division.
> Carry on.


Goodness !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. I have been at the neurotic neighbour’s house returning her laptop. It should have taken about an hour to get it tested and install the new anti virus on it. It took nearer 3. * sigh *
> 
> Too early for a stiff gin, so it will have to be tea


Computers are like tortoises: Can be very stubborn and slow..... Only in the right "habitat" they are doing well ...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Computers are like tortoises: Can be very stubborn and slow..... Only in the right "habitat" they are doing well ...



And some of their owners can be worse than the computer/tortoise ... good analogy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I peeked out of the CDR into the general forum, and boy isn't it scary out there? Never mind all the terrifying ghost stories. () There are giant-sized trolls on the loose, trying to bully our gods (aka mods). I'd rather have leprechauns and meerkats running around with bagpipes. At least, these guys don't know any better as they can't read sound advice.


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Yes, it's much safer in here. 
Aside from the risk of falling over or banging into something in the Dark. 
Or being stung by a jellyfish.
Or sitting on a hedgehog. 
Or trampled by stampeding armadillos. 
Or eaten by the wool-spider, (if she exists). 
or....................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, it be friday!!!!!
> 
> can i go shout at that person for being rude to mrs g ? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji1363][emoji1363]


No!
Good morning, John! 
Splendid day for you in prospect One hopes. 
Stay in here. 
It's nicer and safer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Feel free to get their aye out.
> But it’s probably not worth it anyway. Reasonable people know the value of @Yvonne G. Trolls, on the other hand — are just trolls.
> Good morning, John! Are you working today?


Trolls can be nice. 
Indeed, i think Yvonne describes herself as a Troll who lives under a bridge, or something. 
Here is a nice troll I've invited to visit the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommates : Today is a black ( Friday ) day for me. Both of my TORTOISE parcels returned to me. I don`t know why. There is a red sticker on both parcels and it is said: No Ident. code.
I am very angry. Have to drive to the post office this afternoon and ask what happend. I have done all right, so it is their fault. Now it will be a problem that the parcels arrive before Christmas ! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Trolls can be nice.
> Indeed, i think Yvonne describes herself as a Troll who lives under a bridge, or something.
> Here is a nice troll I've invited to visit the Cold Dark Room.



 Are you sure we’ll be able to con-troll him?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena!
> Yes, it's much safer in here.
> Aside from the risk of falling over or banging into something in the Dark.
> Or being stung by a jellyfish.
> Or sitting on a hedgehog.
> Or trampled by stampeding armadillos.
> Or eaten by the wool-spider, (if she exists).
> or....................


.... or be hitting by your broom when you clean the corners ....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommates : Today is a black ( Friday ) day for me. Both of my TORTOISE parcels returned to me. I don`t know why. There is a red sticker on both parcels and it is said: No Ident. code.
> I am very angry. Have to drive to the post office this afternoon and ask what happend. I have done all right, so it is their fault. Now it will be a problem that the parcels arrive before Christmas ! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !
> View attachment 224649
> 
> 
> View attachment 224650
> 
> 
> View attachment 224651



It’s something about you, Sabine! The card I tried to send you came back to me two days later and I had to post it again!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It’s something about you, Sabine! The card I tried to send you came back to me two days later and I had to post it again!


Why me ? I don`t think so.


----------



## Bee62

Bea needs HELP 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/turtle-911-now-now-now.162586/


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Bea needs HELP
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/turtle-911-now-now-now.162586/


A big big hug, @Moozillion. Hope Jacques gets better soon. So sorry I can't be of any help


----------



## Moozillion

Thanks bunches, Bee and Elena.


----------



## JoesMum

Massive hugs from me too Bea. I am have everything crossed for Jacques. 

Deadheadvet did say he’d be available by PM when he left, so it might be worth a try. 

Come on Jacques. You can do it girl!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Massive hugs from me too Bea. I am have everything crossed for Jacques.
> 
> Deadheadvet did say he’d be available by PM when he left, so it might be worth a try.
> 
> Come on Jacques. You can do it girl!


Thanks so much- I'll pm him!


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much- I'll pm him!


Just sent him a pm.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Just sent him a pm.



Exoticsdr and ferretinmyshoes are both vets too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> JoesDad has decided that he’s going to make a curry today. He appears to have picked the most complicated recipe in existence. I may need to go out so I don’t see me kitchen looking like a war zone!


Good afternoon, Linda.
I will not let wifey in the kitchen when I am cooking. 
If she comes in, i stop work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel. 
Have a Friendly Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The postman made a surprise visit. Woohoo!
> I’m waiting for my daughter from school to open Bea’s postcard. Thank you, Bee, Jane, and Bea!
> (I also got the calendar!)
> View attachment 224645


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And double Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I like the way you open envelopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You have too many fossils then ..... Good night Adam.


No, not enough fossils. 
Like cheese you can never have enough.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Exoticsdr and ferretinmyshoes are both vets too


Thanks!


----------



## Moozillion

Jacques seems to be doing much better rather suddenly. I heard her scrambling around in her dry dock, and she was vigorously trying to climb out! So i set her back in her tank on a fake rock that is very near the surface. She scrambled off and is sitting on the bottom of her tank looking around. 
WHEW!!!!!!
I am SO GLAD I found her when i did!!!!!
I'm still hoping to get suggesting for potential problems to watch for in the next few days. 
As far as I'm concerned, all's well that ends well!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. I have been at the neurotic neighbour’s house returning her laptop. It should have taken about an hour to get it tested and install the new anti virus on it. It took nearer 3. * sigh *
> 
> Too early for a stiff gin, so it will have to be tea


I think i'd take the early gin option.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning all, it be friday!!!!!
> 
> can i go shout at that person for being rude to mrs g ? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji1363][emoji1363]


Actually, the best thing when something like this happens is just to ignore it and move on. The person was upset about their tortoise's problem and they felt I was minimizing it by laughing at them. That's the trouble with writing and reading instead of face to face. You can't judge the other person's demeanor. I shouldn't have 'chuckled' at the problem, but how was I to know their state of mind. You all know and understand me, but this was a new person and I was laughing at his situation. 'nuff said.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Jacques seems to be doing much better rather suddenly. I heard her scrambling around in her dry dock, and she was vigorously trying to climb out! So i set her back in her tank on a fake rock that is very near the surface. She scrambled off and is sitting on the bottom of her tank looking around.
> WHEW!!!!!!
> I am SO GLAD I found her when i did!!!!!
> I'm still hoping to get suggesting for potential problems to watch for in the next few days.
> As far as I'm concerned, all's well that ends well!!!



Excellent news! Hopefully she will be none the worse for her adventure


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Jacques seems to be doing much better rather suddenly. I heard her scrambling around in her dry dock, and she was vigorously trying to climb out! So i set her back in her tank on a fake rock that is very near the surface. She scrambled off and is sitting on the bottom of her tank looking around.
> WHEW!!!!!!
> I am SO GLAD I found her when i did!!!!!
> I'm still hoping to get suggesting for potential problems to watch for in the next few days.
> As far as I'm concerned, all's well that ends well!!!



Oh what a relief. Please tell Jacques not to scare us all like that anymore. :/ Seriously, so glad to hear she’s better, Bea. <3


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. I have been at the neurotic neighbour’s house returning her laptop. It should have taken about an hour to get it tested and install the new anti virus on it. It took nearer 3. * sigh *
> 
> Too early for a stiff gin, so it will have to be tea



Missed this earlier. Glad it’s over, and I hope the neurotic neighbor never ever needs your help again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommates : Today is a black ( Friday ) day for me. Both of my TORTOISE parcels returned to me. I don`t know why. There is a red sticker on both parcels and it is said: No Ident. code.
> I am very angry. Have to drive to the post office this afternoon and ask what happend. I have done all right, so it is their fault. Now it will be a problem that the parcels arrive before Christmas ! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !
> View attachment 224649
> 
> 
> View attachment 224650
> 
> 
> View attachment 224651


OH, NO ! ! ! !
NO! NO! NO! NO! 
Disaster! 
Hope this can be sorted today, there is still a chance they can arrive for Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Are you sure we’ll be able to con-troll him?


He's nice. 
And sleeps in an old supermarket trolley.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... or be hitting by your broom when you clean the corners ....


John used to do a lot of the cleaning, but not recently, it seems. 
Have you taken over? 
The place is getting filthy.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OH, NO ! ! ! !
> NO! NO! NO! NO!
> Disaster!
> Hope this can be sorted today, there is still a chance they can arrive for Christmas!


It is sorted ! Parcels are back on their way-
The employee of the post office forgot to stick the stamps on the parcels ! Both parcels !
Sometimes I think I live in a zoo and I am the keeper .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bea needs HELP
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/turtle-911-now-now-now.162586/


Yes, all seems okay now. 
I wish she'd posted it here, i didn't get to the alert until a few minutes ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Jacques seems to be doing much better rather suddenly. I heard her scrambling around in her dry dock, and she was vigorously trying to climb out! So i set her back in her tank on a fake rock that is very near the surface. She scrambled off and is sitting on the bottom of her tank looking around.
> WHEW!!!!!!
> I am SO GLAD I found her when i did!!!!!
> I'm still hoping to get suggesting for potential problems to watch for in the next few days.
> As far as I'm concerned, all's well that ends well!!!



I don't know much about this species but I'd be tempted to up the temps a little for a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is sorted ! Parcels are back on their way-
> The employee of the post office forgot to stick the stamps on the parcels ! Both parcels !
> Sometimes I think I live in a zoo and I am the keeper .....


It is strangely nice to know that Germans are not always as efficient as out stereotype suggests! 
What a silly postal clerk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today is a very special day. 
Because it is Kathy's birthday! 
@Momof4 
HAPPY BIRThDAY ! !! ! ! !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a smashing day, play lots of games and don't forget to save me some cake!


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I wish the Birthday Fairy was still here. I totally missed Kathy's birthday.

@Momof4 - Happy Birthday!



​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I wish the Birthday Fairy was still here. I totally missed Kathy's birthday.
> 
> @Momof4 - Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I think the Birthday Fairy has been rather busy.
Or maybe has been taken by the Wool Spider (if it exists)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the Birthday Fairy has been rather busy.
> Or maybe has been taken by the Wool Spider (if it exists)


Maybe she eloped with the one legged pirate. It would explain both their absences. Happy Birthday Kathy @Momof4


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is strangely nice to know that Germans are not always as efficient as out stereotype suggests!
> What a silly postal clerk.



Yep. It’s called schadenfreude


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is a very special day.
> Because it is Kathy's birthday!
> @Momof4
> HAPPY BIRThDAY ! !! ! ! !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have a smashing day, play lots of games and don't forget to save me some cake!



Yaaay! Happy birthday, @Momof4! Hope you have a great day, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Maybe she eloped with the one legged pirate. It would explain both their absences. Happy Birthday Kathy @Momof4








Except this pirate has two legs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep. It’s called schadenfreude


Oh, very good!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is strangely nice to know that Germans are not always as efficient as out stereotype suggests!
> What a silly postal clerk.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yep. It’s called schadenfreude


That`s true .... Schadenfreude.


----------



## Moozillion

There is something  VERY STRANGE happening here in Covington!!!
Blobs of cold white stuff is falling from the skies and coating everything with a layer of fluffy white!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> There is something  VERY STRANGE happening here in Covington!!!
> Blobs of cold white stuff is falling from the skies and coating everything with a layer of fluffy white!!!!



Sabine... did you send some of yours?!

My friend near Missouri City in Texas has some white stuff too. 

There’s lots in the UK right now. So far we have escaped


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That`s true .... Schadenfreude.



Oh, of course! I forgot the capitalization, silly me! Tut mir Leid. (  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> There is something  VERY STRANGE happening here in Covington!!!
> Blobs of cold white stuff is falling from the skies and coating everything with a layer of fluffy white!!!!


Meerkat dandruff, I expect.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> There is something  VERY STRANGE happening here in Covington!!!
> Blobs of cold white stuff is falling from the skies and coating everything with a layer of fluffy white!!!!



Er, what? A photo, please! We can’t identify species based only on verbal description, you know.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Except this pirate has two legs.


yes, but you can plainly see that one of them is a wooden prosthesis!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sabine... did you send some of yours?!
> 
> My friend near Missouri City in Texas has some white stuff too.
> 
> There’s lots in the UK right now. So far we have escaped



We have none


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> yes, but you can plainly see that one of them is a wooden prosthesis!


Oh! 
Right you are. 
Silly me. 
Still he looks a bit young. 
And sober.


----------



## JoesMum

Talking about young... @SpudTheTortoise how are you doing? We haven't seen you for a while. And @Killerrookie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, neither has posted recently. 
Come back at once!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Er, what? A photo, please! We can’t identify species based only on verbal description, you know.



It's still coming down- fairly heavily, I think- but the photos don't show it. It melts as soon as it hits the roadway, but the temperatures will drop to well below freezing after sunset, so things could get interesting then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway my "science teacher" is due. 
See you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's still coming down- fairly heavily, I think- but the photos don't show it. It melts as soon as it hits the roadway, but the temperatures will drop to well below freezing after sunset, so things could get interesting then!
> View attachment 224671
> 
> View attachment 224672
> 
> View attachment 224673



Stay warm. 
And safe.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay warm.
> And safe.


Thank you!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yaaay! Happy birthday, @Momof4! Hope you have a great day, Kathy!


Happy Birthday Kathy ! I hope you have a wonderful day, nice guests and a lot of gifts !





@Momof4


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay warm.
> And safe.



Oh, wow! How often does that happen where you are? Stay warm. x


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sabine... did you send some of yours?!
> 
> My friend near Missouri City in Texas has some white stuff too.
> 
> There’s lots in the UK right now. So far we have escaped


No, that`s not mine. Mine was all gone the next day.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> There is something  VERY STRANGE happening here in Covington!!!
> Blobs of cold white stuff is falling from the skies and coating everything with a layer of fluffy white!!!!


Covington, I found this:http://covla.com/history/index.php


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> It's still coming down- fairly heavily, I think- but the photos don't show it. It melts as soon as it hits the roadway, but the temperatures will drop to well below freezing after sunset, so things could get interesting then!
> View attachment 224671
> 
> View attachment 224672
> 
> View attachment 224673


Snow on blooming roses and, is it a little orange tree ? Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... poor plants.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh, of course! I forgot the capitalization, silly me! Tut mir Leid. (  )


German lesson: Es tut mir leid ( I am sorry ) * but: * Das Leid ist schwer zu ertragen ( the suffering is hard to bear )


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> German lesson: Es tut mir leid ( I am sorry ) * but: * Das Leid ist schwer zu ertragen ( the suffering is hard to bear )



I see. Oh well, to quote one particular Kanzlerin, “Wir schaffen das nicht”!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> It's still coming down- fairly heavily, I think- but the photos don't show it. It melts as soon as it hits the roadway, but the temperatures will drop to well below freezing after sunset, so things could get interesting then!
> View attachment 224671
> 
> View attachment 224672
> 
> View attachment 224673



That's Kentish snow... Widely derided by the northern end of the UK. It causes a lot of inconvenience though as it really isn't worth the authorities having the equipment to deal with it when it only happens once a decade


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I see. Oh well, to quote one particular Kanzlerin, “Wir schaffen das nicht”!


I think I would have big problems to learn Russian language .... 
It is all o.k. my friend. Love you, Lena


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I think I would have big problems to learn Russian language ....
> It is all o.k. my friend. Love you, Lena



Gleichfalls. (I once knew this word but Google Translate helped refresh my memory.)


----------



## Kristoff

Getting updates from Turtle Conservancy on Instagram. Hoping the flames will die before they can endanger all those turtle species. 
@Yvonne G, I have no idea, so: is this far from you?


----------



## johnandjade

awright troops!! whitz happnin?! 

(good evening friends, i hope i find you in good health) 

maw of 4 better be geein it waldy an tannin a heavy cargo. 

( i truly hope that @Momof4 if having a splendid time and enjoying indulging in an tipple or 2) 

im bushin oot at the gaff swatchin the box. 

( one is relaxing at home, viewing television)


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> awright troops!! whitz happnin?!
> 
> (good evening friends, i hope i find you in good health)
> 
> maw of 4 better be geein it waldy an tannin a heavy cargo.
> 
> ( i truly hope that @Momof4 if having a splendid time and enjoying indulging in an tipple or 2)
> 
> im bushin oot at the gaff swatchin the box.
> 
> ( one is relaxing at home, viewing television)


Hi John! Are you looking forward to the weekend? How's the snow?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> awright troops!! whitz happnin?!
> 
> (good evening friends, i hope i find you in good health)
> 
> maw of 4 better be geein it waldy an tannin a heavy cargo.
> 
> ( i truly hope that @Momof4 if having a splendid time and enjoying indulging in an tipple or 2)
> 
> im bushin oot at the gaff swatchin the box.
> 
> ( one is relaxing at home, viewing television)



 I seriously want to learn this language. It’s brilliant! (How would you say this in — Weegie?)


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224682
> 
> Getting updates from Turtle Conservancy on Instagram. Hoping the flames will die before they can endanger all those turtle species.
> @Yvonne G, I have no idea, so: is this far from you?



Yes, it's about a 5 or 6 hour drive south of me.


----------



## JoesMum

Hmmm. We may have a problem with Mum’s 80th party 


To be fair, there’s less snow in the forecast than there was. But Buxton doesn’t do light snow


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Covington, I found this:http://covla.com/history/index.php


THAT'S US!!!!! 
Hubby and I have lived here since 1999.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Snow on blooming roses and, is it a little orange tree ? Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... poor plants.


The tree is a loquat, which makes a tasty fruit, although the birds usually get them before we do.
Yes, the plants are probably MOST surprised!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That's Kentish snow... Widely derided by the northern end of the UK. It causes a lot of inconvenience though as it really isn't worth the authorities having the equipment to deal with it when it only happens once a decade


Yep, that's about how often we get snow as well!


----------



## Moozillion

My TORTOISE is posted!!! 

Although Jacques seems fine, and is napping where she can breath easily, my nerves are shot after this morning's near-tragedy.
I know she's going to be fine, but I'm still shaken at having a close call. And knowing it was my fault.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy ! I hope you have a wonderful day, nice guests and a lot of gifts !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Momof4


@Momof4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, wow! How often does that happen where you are? Stay warm. x


It has snowed twice in the 12 winters I have been here, just a light dusting that lasted an hour or two. 
It looks beautiful and rather od on the palm trees. 
The locals come out and stare in amazement, the smaller children have never seen snow before. 
Though an hours drive away, up in the mountains, we have a ski resort that i'll hopefully be visiting in the new year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224682
> 
> Getting updates from Turtle Conservancy on Instagram. Hoping the flames will die before they can endanger all those turtle species.
> @Yvonne G, I have no idea, so: is this far from you?


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/california-fires.162580/#post-1552721
Yvonne is okay.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> My TORTOISE is posted!!!
> 
> Although Jacques seems fine, and is napping where she can breath easily, my nerves are shot after this morning's near-tragedy.
> I know she's going to be fine, but I'm still shaken at having a close call. And knowing it was my fault.


My nerves are shot too. The ending is happier than my postings in March thankfully; it brought frightful panic back to me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> awright troops!! whitz happnin?!
> 
> (good evening friends, i hope i find you in good health)
> 
> maw of 4 better be geein it waldy an tannin a heavy cargo.
> 
> ( i truly hope that @Momof4 if having a splendid time and enjoying indulging in an tipple or 2)
> 
> im bushin oot at the gaff swatchin the box.
> 
> ( one is relaxing at home, viewing television)


Me too, the noo. 
Good evening, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. We may have a problem with Mum’s 80th party
> View attachment 224683
> 
> To be fair, there’s less snow in the forecast than there was. But Buxton doesn’t do light snow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My TORTOISE is posted!!!
> 
> Although Jacques seems fine, and is napping where she can breath easily, my nerves are shot after this morning's near-tragedy.
> I know she's going to be fine, but I'm still shaken at having a close call. And knowing it was my fault.


You weren't to know. 
You were trying to be kind. 
We all make mistakes as we are all still learning. 
Jacques is probably now better off than you are!


----------



## Moozillion

I think i will follow Jacques' example and take a nap...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My TORTOISE is posted!!!
> 
> Although Jacques seems fine, and is napping where she can breath easily, my nerves are shot after this morning's near-tragedy.
> I know she's going to be fine, but I'm still shaken at having a close call. And knowing it was my fault.


Oh. 
And yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Let's now hope they all arrive in time. 
Some of these will be cutting it a bit fine.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/california-fires.162580/#post-1552721
> Yvonne is okay.



Thank you, Adam. I missed the thread, got scared away by the trolls.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 224682
> 
> Getting updates from Turtle Conservancy on Instagram. Hoping the flames will die before they can endanger all those turtle species.
> @Yvonne G, I have no idea, so: is this far from you?


It's quite far. In all the time I've lived in the Fresno/Clovis area (about 60 years) we haven't even come close to any natural disasters. No floods. No serious quakes. No fires. We have had several serious, crop-threatening hard freezes, but that's about it. All in all, a pretty safe place to live.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think i will follow Jacques' example and take a nap...


Have a cup of tea.
That fixes most things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Adam. I missed the thread, got scared away by the trolls.


No trolls there.
Just horrible fires.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> THAT'S US!!!!!
> Hubby and I have lived here since 1999.


I thought you live still there ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My TORTOISE is posted!!!
> 
> Although Jacques seems fine, and is napping where she can breath easily, my nerves are shot after this morning's near-tragedy.
> I know she's going to be fine, but I'm still shaken at having a close call. And knowing it was my fault.


It was not your fault ! Don`t punish yourself.


----------



## Bambam1989

It's time for a drink... Hmm, what is everyone having?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> It's time for a drink... Hmm, what is everyone having?


I've just made coffee. 
i'm fine with that. 
Want one?


----------



## Bambam1989

Only if you have some cream to put in it[emoji3]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Only if you have some cream to put in it[emoji3]


We do.
Sugar?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We do.
> Sugar?


Yes please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes please


There you go. 
I make excellent coffee if I say so myself. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yummy and refreshing. Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Yummy and refreshing. Thank you


That's my pleasure. 
$10, please.


----------



## Bambam1989

Do you have change for a 20?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Do you have change for a 20?


Er, no.
I spent all my money. 
Mooz. @Moozillion ! 
Could you provide $10 change for Bambam, please?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I thought you live still there ?


Yes, we still live here!
It's a lovely little town and we like it a lot.


----------



## Bambam1989

Nevermind. I'll just take another cup.[emoji6] problem solved!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er, no.
> I spent all my money.
> Mooz. @Moozillion !
> Could you provide $10 change for Bambam, please?


I've got some left over New Zealand currency from I worked there- will NZ$ do?


----------



## Moozillion

I'd like some coffee too, please- with a shot of Kaluha in it, if you have it.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It's time for a drink... Hmm, what is everyone having?


No alcohol for me please, but a fresh, hot coffee with milk I would "die for" .... Yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Nevermind. I'll just take another cup.[emoji6] problem solved!


Splendid. 
This is turning into a nice little earner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've got some left over New Zealand currency from I worked there- will NZ$ do?


Yes, please.
That'll do nicely, but you can give it to me first.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's my pleasure.
> $10, please.


I told you some days before that your coffee is to expensive !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'd like some coffee too, please- with a shot of Kaluha in it, if you have it.


Errrrrrrrrrrrrr.........
I'll have to ask the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute if we've got any .............Oh, it's changed from Kaluha, Well i'll ask. 
We can add a shot of Mountain Dew, if you like, there's plenty of that.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Yes, we still live here!
> It's a lovely little town and we like it a lot.


I saw lovely pictures of your town and read some stories. Great ! 
I-Net thank you .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No alcohol for me please, but a fresh, hot coffee with milk I would "die for" .... Yummy


Certainly ! ! !
I'll be happy to get you a cup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I told you some days before that your coffee is to expensive !


5 Euro?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly ! ! !
> I'll be happy to get you a cup.


Not if you demand 10 dollar for one


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 5 Euro?


Okay, still too expensive but this evening I take one.
I told you Germans are cheap, or penny-pinching, might say. They sit on their money and ..... breed !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrr.........
> I'll have to ask the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute if we've got any .............Oh, it's changed from Kaluha, Well i'll ask.
> We can add a shot of Mountain Dew, if you like, there's plenty of that.


Mountain Dew??!?!?  NOOOO!!!!
I wasn't sure how to spell Kahlua!  If the Leprechaun is doing a decent imitation of the One-Legged Pirate, he will already have drunk the Kahlua!!!! Grab the amaretto before he gets it!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Okay, still too expensive but this evening I take one.
> I told you Germans are cheap, or penny-pinching, might say. They sit on their money and ..... breed !



No, I am not cheap or penny-pinching. I spend a lot of money, mostly for my animals. Only 10 minutes ago I was in Amazonien and ordered a new terrarium for my torts......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay, still too expensive but this evening I take one.
> I told you Germans are cheap, or penny-pinching, might say. They sit on their money and ..... breed !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm getting quite wealthy. 
This is going very well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Mountain Dew??!?!?  NOOOO!!!!
> I wasn't sure how to spell Kahlua!  If the Leprechaun is doing a decent imitation of the One-Legged Pirate, he will already have drunk the Kahlua!!!! Grab the amaretto before he gets it!!!!!


I think it's too late. 
He's snoring gently in corner 3 surrounded by empty bottles and chewed jellyfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, I am not cheap or penny-pinching. I spend a lot of money, mostly for my animals. Only 10 minutes ago I was in Amazonien and ordered a new terrarium for my torts......


Tidgy costs me more than wifey. 
wifey's low maintenance, Tidgy is not.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy costs me more than wifey.
> wifey's low maintenance, Tidgy is not.


 It is always very expensive to have two women !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is always very expensive to have two women !


Morocco allows a man to have four wives. 
But very few can afford it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco allows a man to have four wives.
> But very few can afford it.


Even an English man too ????


----------



## Bee62

Even a night owl gets tired sometime ...... 
It`s time for me to say *Good night*. Sleep well my lovely roommates. It was another interesting and exciting day with you. Hope not to see you in the morning again.


----------



## Bambam1989

Jellyfish? I wonder what that tastes like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Even an English man too ????


Yes, but only if I say i'm a Muslim.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Even a night owl gets tired sometime ......
> It`s time for me to say *Good night*. Sleep well my lovely roommates. It was another interesting and exciting day with you. Hope not to see you in the morning again.


Night, night, Night Owl.
Sleep well, speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Jellyfish? I wonder what that tastes like


I have eaten it a few times. 
It is chewy and salty but otherwise doesn't taste of much, really.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have eaten it a few times.
> It is chewy and salty but otherwise doesn't taste of much, really.


Well that doesn't sound tasty.
I'll stick to my squid


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Well that doesn't sound tasty.
> I'll stick to my squid


Yes, much nicer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night all. 
Sleep well, Roommates.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> My nerves are shot too. The ending is happier than my postings in March thankfully; it brought frightful panic back to me



I remember that. I can’t imagine how awful that must have felt.


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I seriously want to learn this language. It’s brilliant! (How would you say this in — Weegie?)



im chokin tae get a grip a the patter, its class!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

It’s bright and sunny but VERY cold. We are heading a couple of hours north to Luton to watch them play Notts County. I have my thermals on. 

We are staying with JoesDad’s brother overnight, but are taking an extra change of underwear as there is a high chance of snow making the M1 and/or M25 impassable tomorrow... we may come home on Monday!


It won’t be the snow that causes the problems. Just people driving too fast [emoji849] Either way the motorways could be awful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> im chokin tae get a grip a the patter, its class!


Good morning, John! 
It's time for a Saturnine Saturday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It’s bright and sunny but VERY cold. We are heading a couple of hours north to Luton to watch them play Notts County. I have my thermals on.
> 
> We are staying with JoesDad’s brother overnight, but are taking an extra change of underwear as there is a high chance of snow making the M1 and/or M25 impassable tomorrow... we may come home on Monday!
> 
> 
> It won’t be the snow that causes the problems. Just people driving too fast [emoji849] Either way the motorways could be awful


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Drive carefully and safely and enjoy the footie.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> im chokin tae get a grip a the patter, its class!


GREAT stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Hello, roommates! Have you seen this? ‘War of the World Cup animals’
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42286871 - Russian clairvoyant animals predict a victory for England


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates! Have you seen this? ‘War of the World Cup animals’
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42286871 - Russian clairvoyant animals predict a victory for England


Cute!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but only if I say i'm a Muslim.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates! Have you seen this? ‘War of the World Cup animals’
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42286871 - Russian clairvoyant animals predict a victory for England


Very funny ! I like the otter much and the turles too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Summer has slid away. Autumn is gone, the blowing deciduous leaves are now being blanketed with Father Frost's first early snowfall. Prognosticators looking at 1-8 inches of snow depending on all the factors. The last time we had 1 inch or more of snowfall in early December was 2007! 

This storm has already blanketed northern Mexico, Texas, Louisiana, Georgia, The Carolinas, Virginia, now in DC , Maryland and on it's way north, north east.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It’s bright and sunny but VERY cold. We are heading a couple of hours north to Luton to watch them play Notts County. I have my thermals on.
> 
> We are staying with JoesDad’s brother overnight, but are taking an extra change of underwear as there is a high chance of snow making the M1 and/or M25 impassable tomorrow... we may come home on Monday!
> 
> 
> It won’t be the snow that causes the problems. Just people driving too fast [emoji849] Either way the motorways could be awful


Drive safe and come home safe. 
In Germany it is the same: The people drive much too fast when there is snow on the street. They notice their fault first when it is too late ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates! Have you seen this? ‘War of the World Cup animals’
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42286871 - Russian clairvoyant animals predict a victory for England


Yes, wifey found this article. 
Then it must be true. 
I am going to immediately sell my house and all it's contents to bet the money on England to win. 
Or not.
They had an octopus from Germany doing that eight years ago, i think it was, and it was right all bar once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates! Have you seen this? ‘War of the World Cup animals’
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42286871 - Russian clairvoyant animals predict a victory for England


Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Cute!!!!!


Good morning, Bea. 
Hope that Jacques eats something today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Summer has slid away. Autumn is gone, the blowing deciduous leaves are now being blanketed with Father Frost's first early snowfall. Prognosticators looking at 1-8 inches of snow depending on all the factors. The last time we had 1 inch or more of snowfall in early December was 2007!
> 
> This storm has already blanketed northern Mexico, Texas, Louisiana, Georgia, The Carolinas, Virginia, now in DC , Maryland and on it's way north, north east.


Good luck! 
And good morning! 
I'm staying in Tidgy's enclosure til spring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Another day, another Dirham.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

All of the sudden, it's rainy and cold!
Cold for here. It's 66.
But it's supposed to get into the lower 50s tonight. So I've got to get the tortoises inside. The bins are NOT ready.
This was not expected.
Last Christmas it was like 82 degrees.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.
> Hope that Jacques eats something today.



Thank you, Adam!
She ate a tiny shred of salmon and left the rest. Has been sleeping in the warm end of her tank this morning. I see that as good for 2 reasons: it’s warmer under her heat lamp and that’s the end of the tank where her accident occurred. I’m glad she wasn’t so traumatized that she would never go in that end of her tank again. 
Fingers crossed for a full recovery!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> All of the sudden, it's rainy and cold!
> Cold for here. It's 66.
> But it's supposed to get into the lower 50s tonight. So I've got to get the tortoises inside. The bins are NOT ready.
> This was not expected.
> Last Christmas it was like 82 degrees.


Good morning, Ed. 
Hopefully it'll only last a day or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Adam!
> She ate a tiny shred of salmon and left the rest. Has been sleeping in the warm end of her tank this morning. I see that as good for 2 reasons: it’s warmer under her heat lamp and that’s the end of the tank where her accident occurred. I’m glad she wasn’t so traumatized that she would never go in that end of her tank again.
> Fingers crossed for a full recovery!


Indeed. 
It's good she ate a little and excellent she is at the accident end. 
I'm sure she'll be fine, but we can't help but worry.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Scary story about Jacque for sure....things sound like we're set for a fully recovered turtle. Yeah.

Cold in Florida....and colder here in Md too. Snow continues, ground covered, streets still clear. Ive topped up the squirrel feeders.....they seem to gobble up the sunflower seeds at a rate 10x faster than the Jays, Cardinals, Nuthatch...etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Scary story about Jacque for sure....things sound like we're set for a fully recovered turtle. Yeah.
> 
> Cold in Florida....and colder here in Md too. Snow continues, ground covered, streets still clear. Ive topped up the squirrel feeders.....they seem to gobble up the sunflower seeds at a rate 10x faster than the Jays, Cardinals, Nuthatch...etc.


I'm very fond of squirrels.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Squirrel stew, leeks, and onions.....


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Squirrel stew, leeks, and onions.....


 NO, NO, NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Squirrel stew, leeks, and onions.....


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Ok, Adam. Now, I want you to take a few deep breaths and settle yourself down before you look at the picture I'm going to post.
One of our local grocery stores, Aquistapace's, is famed for its VERY extensive wine and cheese selections. They ordered the LARGEST WHEEL OF CHEESE in the state of Louisiana from a cheese maker in Wisconsin. The wheel weighs in excess of 3500 lbs (which is more than 1500 kg, I think?). They have it standing in their store to draw attention to the cheese cutting held in a few days. It's almost 2 meters tall and actually started to lean a bit, so they had to reinforce it by building a sort of half-barrel around it. It's supposed to be a very nice cheese!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 NO, NO!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I HEARD A THUD...  was that Adam hitting the floor??!?!?
SOMEBODY LOOK AROUND FOR ADAM!!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Ok, Adam. Now, I want you to take a few deep breaths and settle yourself down before you look at the picture I'm going to post.
> One of our local grocery stores, Aquistapace's, is famed for its VERY extensive wine and cheese selections. They ordered the LARGEST WHEEL OF CHEESE in the state of Louisiana from a cheese maker in Wisconsin. The wheel weighs in excess of 3500 lbs (which is more than 1500 kg, I think?). They have it standing in their store to draw attention to the cheese cutting held in a few days. It's almost 2 meters tall and actually started to lean a bit, so they had to reinforce it by building a sort of half-barrel around it. It's supposed to be a very nice cheese!
> 
> View attachment 224702



Now that will feed a whole lot of mice.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee!
> Another day, another Dirham.


Good evening Adam. Hope you have a lot of Dirham....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> All of the sudden, it's rainy and cold!
> Cold for here. It's 66.
> But it's supposed to get into the lower 50s tonight. So I've got to get the tortoises inside. The bins are NOT ready.
> This was not expected.
> Last Christmas it was like 82 degrees.


 The weather is crazy ! Stay warm, you, wifey , Suki and the torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ok, Adam. Now, I want you to take a few deep breaths and settle yourself down before you look at the picture I'm going to post.
> One of our local grocery stores, Aquistapace's, is famed for its VERY extensive wine and cheese selections. They ordered the LARGEST WHEEL OF CHEESE in the state of Louisiana from a cheese maker in Wisconsin. The wheel weighs in excess of 3500 lbs (which is more than 1500 kg, I think?). They have it standing in their store to draw attention to the cheese cutting held in a few days. It's almost 2 meters tall and actually started to lean a bit, so they had to reinforce it by building a sort of half-barrel around it. It's supposed to be a very nice cheese!
> 
> View attachment 224702


Luckily, I was sitting down and prepared for this. 
Even so, i feel quite faint, now. 
i wonder if they could ship it to me when they've finished with it! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's also got a sort of fossil reference, "mammoth". 
Ideal.
Thanks for posting, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Now that will feed a whole lot of mice.


No.
Just one Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Hope you have a lot of Dirham....


Thank you. 
I think I've spent it all at the post office and on wifey. 
Still, she's still got money I can pinch. 
Good evening, Bee.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommates. 
It is cold here too: 32,9 F and snowing the whole day long. Nasty winter.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Luckily, I was sitting down and prepared for this.
> Even so, i feel quite faint, now.
> i wonder if they could ship it to me when they've finished with it!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's also got a sort of fossil reference, "mammoth".
> Ideal.
> Thanks for posting, Bea.


The cheese was made of mammoth milk .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Just one Adam


You`re a biiiig mice !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The cheese was made of mammoth milk .....


That would be very interesting indeed! 
One day................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You`re a biiiig mice !


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!
Squeak! Squeak! 
Poot! 
Squee!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be very interesting indeed!
> One day................................


I only say "Jurassic Park" ..... life always finds its way .....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!
> Squeak! Squeak!
> Poot!
> Squee!


No mice allowed living here in the CDR. They will eat all the carrots that belong to the snowleopard.
GET OUT !!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> You`re a biiiig mice !



....a biiiig mouse is also known as a _ _ _


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> ....a biiiig mouse is also known as a _ _ _


Rat ?


----------



## Bee62

Look at this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> ....a biiiig mouse is also known as a _ _ _


Sql ?
being short for squirrel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Look at this


No, no, no, too sweet and rich for my tum tum.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> I HEARD A THUD...  was that Adam hitting the floor??!?!?
> SOMEBODY LOOK AROUND FOR ADAM!!!!!!


Nope that was me hitting the floor... I walked in and saw the cheese


----------



## Bee62

WIBBLE -----
Back in a while


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope that was me hitting the floor... I walked in and saw the cheese


Still, too much for me. 
i'm going for a lie down.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> WIBBLE -----
> Back in a while


WIBBLE ! 
Me, too.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning wibblers! still no snow, however



been working at home today and again tomorrow... brrrrrr!!! almost back to normal


----------



## Maro2Bear

Goal.......and it's over. Newcastle 2 Leicester City 3


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> The weather is crazy ! Stay warm, you, wifey , Suki and the torts.


I just turned off the A/C and opened the windows.
The air conditioner hasn't been turned off in over 2 years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This restaurant opened up about a block away...


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> This restaurant opened up about a block away...





hello ed, im so sorry for my lack of contact. i hope you received my email


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Goal.......and it's over. Newcastle 2 Leicester City 3


And my team, Leeds United won 3-1 away from home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> This restaurant opened up about a block away...


Tajine House restaurant. 
Not a very original name. 
Are you going to give it a try?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just turned off the A/C and opened the windows.
> The air conditioner hasn't been turned off in over 2 years.


Problems finding the off switch?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello ed, im so sorry for my lack of contact. i hope you received my email


John! 
You have still not added a comment to the "Esio Trot" thread.
Please could you write a review there?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> hello ed, im so sorry for my lack of contact. i hope you received my email


Yes. John.
I did. I haven't gotten back yet. But I will.
I'm also a bit consumed with life. But know that our friendship remains no matter what.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tajine House restaurant.
> Not a very original name.
> Are you going to give it a try?


Yes. I think I might.
What should I try that I won't find frightening?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. I think I might.
> What should I try that I won't find frightening?


I doubt they'll do anything too scary. 
Most of them don't here, actually. 
I would ask them what they recommend, if they're actually Moroccans working their, they should be honest with you. 
Couscous can be a bit dull, though look impressive, and pastilla is okay if you like icing sugar on meat or fish dishes. 
Otherwise, i expect it'll be all good. 
Make sure you have a mint tea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I received my second Cold Dark Roomicard today. 
Thanks so much, Noel.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow tapering off now..... Nothing major as far as accumulations, the ground still rather warm so takes awhile to gather.

First snow always looks nice..


----------



## JoesMum

Luton 1 - 1 Notts County 

Equal on points at the top of league 2 before and after, but Luton’s goal difference is miles better so they’re number 1 

It’s ‘kin freezing in the Midlands! Snow expected imminently


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John!
> You have still not added a comment to the "Esio Trot" thread.
> Please could you write a review there?





of course i shall sir!


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. John.
> I did. I haven't gotten back yet. But I will.
> I'm also a bit consumed with life. But know that our friendship remains no matter what.





you really are a saint!


----------



## johnandjade

productive day, 2 cars done... 5 penciled in for tomorrow! we also picked our tiles for the bathroom... 
got the degus cleaned out and got the christmas decorations down from the loft. oh and 2x trips to the dump to get rid of my friends old furniture.


----------



## johnandjade

and ordered some presents for my garage neighbor and friend...


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 224731
> View attachment 224732
> View attachment 224733


My garage is my junkyard


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We are in a village near Kettering in Northamptonshire and this is the view from our bedroom right now


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh the Weather Outside is Frightful!


----------



## JoesMum

Hmmmm


View attachment 224742


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow tapering off now..... Nothing major as far as accumulations, the ground still rather warm so takes awhile to gather.
> 
> First snow always looks nice..
> 
> View attachment 224718


It does, fresh, pure and clean. 
But it soon becomes horrible slush.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I received my second Cold Dark Roomicard today.
> Thanks so much, Noel.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


@AZtortMom 
Thanks for the Christmas card, Noel.
Where are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> of course i shall sir!


Thank you! 
I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My garage is my junkyard


Never had a garage. 
My laboratory is my sanctuary!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @AZtortMom
> Thanks for the Christmas card, Noel.
> Where are you?


Hi Adam 
Good Roommates 
I’ve been working a lot 
Good seeing everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are in a village near Kettering in Northamptonshire and this is the view from our bedroom right now
> View attachment 224738


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That palm tree is going to be feeling most unwell. 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh the Weather Outside is Frightful!


But the fire is quite delightful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmmmm
> View attachment 224740
> 
> View attachment 224742


Oh, dear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where was everyone last night and today?
It's been very quiet in here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was thinking the same of that poor shivering palm. Wher's it's mom... No hat, gloves, scarf or boots! Shameful.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where was everyone last night and today?
> It's been very quiet in here.



They’re all out playing snowballs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> Good Roommates
> I’ve been working a lot
> Good seeing everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
As long as we know you're okay, that's cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I was thinking the same of that poor shivering palm. Wher's it's mom... No hat, gloves, scarf or boots! Shameful.


Cruel, cruel world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They’re all out playing snowballs


Splat! 
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No snowballs in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The snowfall had no impact on our hibiscus....nice to see first thing in the morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> The snowfall had no impact on our hibiscus....nice to see first thing in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 224749


Indeed. 
Very uplifting.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 224731
> View attachment 224732
> View attachment 224733


FUNNY !!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are in a village near Kettering in Northamptonshire and this is the view from our bedroom right now
> View attachment 224738


Oh, the poor little palm tree !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Where was everyone last night and today?
> It's been very quiet in here.


All are stuck and frozen in the snow.
Me too ! It`s snowing and it will keep go on snowing the whole day trough.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the fire is quite delightful.


How can you know ? But it is. My fire in the wood stove is very delightful.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roommates. Stay warm and safe in your cold dark corners please.
I HATE THIS WEATHER !
Views of today....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How can you know ? But it is. My fire in the wood stove is very delightful.


I know all things. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roommates. Stay warm and safe in your cold dark corners please.
> I HATE THIS WEATHER !
> Views of today....
> View attachment 224752


No! No ! No! No! No! 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are in a village near Kettering in Northamptonshire and this is the view from our bedroom right now
> View attachment 224738


 Oh, my GOODNESS!!!!! 
I don't think you're going anywhere any time soon!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the fire is quite delightful.


. . . and since we've got no place to go (except for here in the cold, dark room), let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and since we've got no place to go (except for here in the cold, dark room), let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


Not in the Cold Dark Room! 
(The snow, not your singing)
(actually, now i think about it, probably the singing, too) 
Good morning, Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

We hardly ever get snow here. It gets cold enough, but you have to have rain to have snow. We hardly ever get rain. I love both events - when I'm in the house by the fire!


----------



## JSWallace

Hello all, just had a very chilly walk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, just had a very chilly walk!
> View attachment 224755



Beautiful but terrifying at the same time.
Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

I put my tree up, we are feeling festive here now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I put my tree up, we are feeling festive here now!
> View attachment 224756


Lovely! 
Ours goes up tomorrow. 
Or the next day................


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> I put my tree up, we are feeling festive here now!
> View attachment 224756



Beautiful!!


----------



## JSWallace

AZtortMom said:


> Beautiful!!


Aah thanks Noel, we live Christmas here!


----------



## JSWallace

JSWallace said:


> Aah thanks Noel, we live Christmas here!


Love not live, bloomin autocorrect!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Ours goes up tomorrow.
> Or the next day................



Pictures or it didn’t happen [emoji8][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Aah thanks Noel, we live Christmas here!



You’re welcome [emoji6] 
I’m getting back into the Christmas spirit [emoji5]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen [emoji8][emoji23]


I will! 
I will! 
As soon as it's ready.


----------



## AZtortMom

I put my tree and lights up last week, our whole block has gotten into it, so it’s nice not to be left out too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I put my tree and lights up last week, our whole block has gotten into it, so it’s nice not to be left out too


Piccies?


----------



## Moozillion

I got a card from Jane!!!!! THANK YOU, Jane!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

This is all too true!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Moozillion said:


> I got a card from Jane!!!!! THANK YOU, Jane!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224761


It's my pleasure! Happy Christmas!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It was actually 49 degrees this morning.
I blame the visiting Canadians!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I got a card from Jane!!!!! THANK YOU, Jane!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224761


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is all too true!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224762


Ha de ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was actually 49 degrees this morning.
> I blame the visiting Canadians!


Or the ones who've returned home with your weather. 
I expect Canada is currently experiencing a heatwave. 
Or not.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends, i was helping my brother clean his car today and i had a neighbor taking pictures of us! she said i am running a business and im there working all day. 

i explained i have a 9 to 5 job and am simply helping my brother out! she wouldn’t listen, convinced im operation a business there all day every day?!


----------



## Yvonne G

Some people just like to cause trouble. I s'pose she's planning on turning you in?


----------



## Bambam1989

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, i was helping my brother clean his car today and i had a neighbor taking pictures of us! she said i am running a business and im there working all day.
> 
> i explained i have a 9 to 5 job and am simply helping my brother out! she wouldn’t listen, convinced im operation a business there all day every day?!


It's a cover. She's secretly creating a shrine to worship you.


----------



## Bambam1989

We won't be having a Christmas tree this year. Way too much work being done on the house, and it would just be in the way.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We made it home! 

We dug the car out and getting onto the A6 was a little tricky. After that it was just a question of slow and steady until the snow vanished as we crossed the river Thames back into Kent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, i was helping my brother clean his car today and i had a neighbor taking pictures of us! she said i am running a business and im there working all day.
> 
> i explained i have a 9 to 5 job and am simply helping my brother out! she wouldn’t listen, convinced im operation a business there all day every day?!


Even if you are running a business, what, well, business is it of hers? 
Is she running a business selling photos to the papers? 
Goodness! 
Good evening, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> We won't be having a Christmas tree this year. Way too much work being done on the house, and it would just be in the way.


Christmas twig?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We made it home!
> 
> We dug the car out and getting onto the A6 was a little tricky. After that it was just a question of slow and steady until the snow vanished as we crossed the river Thames back into Kent.


Phew! 
Welcome hope! 
Have a nice evening, Linda.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Christmas twig?


We are planning on setting all the presents under the coffee table that my leopard gecko tank sits on... No extra space taken


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Even if you are running a business, what, well, business is it of hers?
> Is she running a business selling photos to the papers?
> Goodness!
> Good evening, John.



It depends on the tenancy terms for where John lives. Business use may not be permitted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> We are planning on setting all the presents under the coffee table that my leopard gecko tank sits on... No extra space taken


I hope the leopard gecko (which are great, by the way) gets a present, too.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> It depends on the tenancy terms for where John lives. Business use may not be permitted.


Some places require a business license. If you have a business without the license then you will get a BIG fine. The lady just wants to start trouble.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I put my tree up, we are feeling festive here now!
> View attachment 224756


Hello Jane. Looks cozy and festive. I like it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Ours goes up tomorrow.
> Or the next day................


I will have no tree this year, but that doesen`t matter.


----------



## AZtortMom

My tree is not nearly as big,but it works [emoji268][emoji266]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I will have no tree this year, but that doesen`t matter.


You could always decorate one of the cats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> My tree is not nearly as big,but it works [emoji268][emoji266]


I like the cactus! 
Wonder if I should decorate a prickly pear cactus?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> It depends on the tenancy terms for where John lives. Business use may not be permitted.


Here there are often restrictions set up by home owners associations.
We have no such organizations. One downside is bright yellow houses in the neighborhood. One bright side is that I'm able to build race engines and test motorcycles on my street.
At times I've warned my neighbors about, of course.
My last home. The H.O.A. didn't even allow you to have or repair a flat tire on a car.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here there are often restrictions set up by home owners associations.
> We have no such organizations. One downside is bright yellow houses in the neighborhood. One bright side is that I'm able to build race engines and test motorcycles on my street.
> At times I've warned my neighbors about, of course.
> My last home. The H.O.A. didn't even allow you to have or repair a flat tire on a car.


So they preferred a neighbourhood full of cars with flat tyres?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So they preferred a neighbourhood full of cars with flat tyres?



Up on jacks, with empty beer cans and cigarette butts strewn around.


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . oh, and don't forget the rusty washing machine and old tires.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since the forum has been so quiet lately I've been thinking we should cultivate some new members to join us here and on the chat. I've heard quite a bit of rumbling in the past about how big the Forum is getting and how we're losing our small town feel. Well, here's our chance to get that small town feel back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . oh, and don't forget the rusty washing machine and old tires.


And supermarket trolleys and stolen no parking cones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Since the forum has been so quiet lately I've been thinking we should cultivate some new members to join us here and on the chat. I've heard quite a bit of rumbling in the past about how big the Forum is getting and how we're losing our small town feel. Well, here's our chance to get that small town feel back.


I haven't generally invited people to the Cold Dark Room, the majority have found it by chance. 
But i certainly don't mind if anyone wants to invite people to come along. 
The more the merrier and everyone welcome. 
I have the entrance exam prepared.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Roommates.
Sleep well! 
I have a terrible headache, so a nice early night and hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Shaif

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night, Roommates.
> Sleep well!
> I have a terrible headache, so a nice early night and hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow.





Feel better, Adam. Have a good night.


----------



## Bambam1989

I think me and the hubby will curl up and watch a scary movie tonight.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world! 




well despite my crazy neighbors thoughts... i am off to my job, in a car dealership based 3mile away from home. [emoji35], i have asked about her... 

yip she is ‘that one’ , spys on people coming in and out there homes, taking pictures of people walking up stairs?!? even walked into on guys garage and threatened to kick his dog!! let the games begin ‍


hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. Looks like another hot and windy day here in Cape Town SA. Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. Looks like another hot and windy day here in Cape Town SA. Have an awesome day everyone.



Good morning all and good morning Carol and welcome to the wonderful madness of the CDR from Kent in South East England 

A second roomie from the African continent is exciting. Adam, @lTidgy’s Dad, is from the opposite end in Morocco 

Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. Monthomery is usually the most amenable. I just need to finish polishing the jellyfish; they’re a little dusty and not glowing properly.


----------



## CarolM

Thank you @JoesMum my husband and two son's make fun of me whenever they see that I am on the forum again. but I don't mind as I love reading all the stories on the forum, and I am learning so much. Very happy new member.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could always decorate one of the cats.


They don`t like blinky Christmas lights and would only play with the whole christmas decoration....


----------



## AZtortMom

It’s definitely quiet


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Since the forum has been so quiet lately I've been thinking we should cultivate some new members to join us here and on the chat. I've heard quite a bit of rumbling in the past about how big the Forum is getting and how we're losing our small town feel. Well, here's our chance to get that small town feel back.


Hmm, I like small town feeling.... It makes it cozy ....
..and I would like nice new roommates .... Hmmm .....


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> It’s definitely quiet


Nooooooooooooooooo, it`s not qiet any longer ! I am coming !!!!!!!!!!
Good morning Noel, good morning CDR, good morning roommates, good morning world !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
I rode the green Kawasaki in to work today. The onboard temp says it's 48 degrees out.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!
> 
> View attachment 224809
> 
> 
> well despite my crazy neighbors thoughts... i am off to my job, in a car dealership based 3mile away from home. [emoji35], i have asked about her...
> 
> yip she is ‘that one’ , spys on people coming in and out there homes, taking pictures of people walking up stairs?!? even walked into on guys garage and threatened to kick his dog!! let the games begin ‍
> 
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend!!


Good Monday John ... and Good Morning too. Be aware of dog kicking persons. They are bad at heart and soul.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I rode the green Kawasaki in to work today. The onboard temp says it's 48 degrees out.


That`s cold for your corner of the world.
By the way: I`ve received your Christmas card, Ed. Thank you very much ! 
@ Zeropilot


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I rode the green Kawasaki in to work today. The onboard temp says it's 48 degrees out.



YOW! [emoji33] That’s mighty chilly!


----------



## AZtortMom

*sigh* I’m am so ready to go home. I’m so over work right now


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> *sigh* I’m am so ready to go home. I’m so over work right now



I get that. The money is useful, but it must be non-stop for you at this time of year


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> YOW! [emoji33] That’s mighty chilly!



In the North of England it’s been down to -12C (10F) overnight!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I get that. The money is useful, but it must be non-stop for you at this time of year


It is, especially when I have 1/2 a day off a week


----------



## Bee62

And another Christmas Card for me today: Thank you Yvonne @Yvonne G for your card and for the seeds of Love.
Love spreading around the world is the greatest, the biggest and the loveliest gift we can get on Christmas.
I hope your Love seeds will spread and grow next year in my garden. Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

@wellington 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !


----------



## Hugo's Home

Woahh what is this place!? Just stumbled on it after all this time! Super cool all!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> In the North of England it’s been down to -12C (10F) overnight!!!!!


 YOWIE!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hugo's Home said:


> Woahh what is this place!? Just stumbled on it after all this time! Super cool all!


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room! 
Pull up an armadillo seat- watch out for the hedgehogs: they're friendly but prickly. The Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute will bring you your beverage of choice, but the coffee table seems to have wandered off. Don't be afraid of the snow leopard- she's a strict vegetarian and only eats carrots. 
We're not sure the wool-spider really exists, so you don't need to worry about that.
Probably.


----------



## Kristoff

I feel like saying, Good Morning, Roommates... because I usually first check in way earlier than today. Uhm, Hello, Roommates!


----------



## Kristoff

Hugo's Home said:


> Woahh what is this place!? Just stumbled on it after all this time! Super cool all!





Moozillion said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
> Pull up an armadillo seat- watch out for the hedgehogs: they're friendly but prickly. The Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute will bring you your beverage of choice, but the coffee table seems to have wandered off. Don't be afraid of the snow leopard- she's a strict vegetarian and only eats carrots.
> We're not sure the wool-spider really exists, so you don't need to worry about that.
> Probably.


And try not to tickle the jellyfish too much. They're great for light, but when you tickle them, they yell.


----------



## Bee62

Hugo's Home said:


> Woahh what is this place!? Just stumbled on it after all this time! Super cool all!


Hello and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. Sorry for not being able to see you because it is so dark in here but you are really welcome.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> It is, especially when I have 1/2 a day off a week


 Do you have a break to look forward to?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!
> 
> View attachment 224809
> 
> 
> well despite my crazy neighbors thoughts... i am off to my job, in a car dealership based 3mile away from home. [emoji35], i have asked about her...
> 
> yip she is ‘that one’ , spys on people coming in and out there homes, taking pictures of people walking up stairs?!? even walked into on guys garage and threatened to kick his dog!! let the games begin ‍
> 
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend!!


I missed the story of the crazy neighbors. Have a great Monday, John!


----------



## wellington

Bee62 said:


> @wellington
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !
> View attachment 224818


Too cute. Thanks again


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like Adam's bad headache has made him indisposed today. Get well soon, Adam. You have duties here in the cold dark room that only you can perform.


----------



## Kristoff

wellington said:


> Too cute. Thanks again



Happy birthday, Barb!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Feel better, Adam. Have a good night.


Thank you! 
Nice to hear from you again, it's been a while. 
I had trouble sleeping and only surfaced at nearly 3 pm, feeling rather woozy. 
Never mind,hopefully a couple of coffees will put me right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!
> 
> View attachment 224809
> 
> 
> well despite my crazy neighbors thoughts... i am off to my job, in a car dealership based 3mile away from home. [emoji35], i have asked about her...
> 
> yip she is ‘that one’ , spys on people coming in and out there homes, taking pictures of people walking up stairs?!? even walked into on guys garage and threatened to kick his dog!! let the games begin ‍
> 
> 
> hope everyone had a great weekend!!


Good afternoon, John! 
Inconsequential losers like that are best ignored. 
Good weekend , ta, and wishing you a great week ahead! 
TORTOISE sent?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates


Good morning, Noel
Merry Monday! 
At least I have a couple of days off, this is my weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. Looks like another hot and windy day here in Cape Town SA. Have an awesome day everyone.


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room from another resident of Africa. 
Though it's a couple of weeks by donkey to where you are, at least. 
I hope the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute has offered you a beverage.
And I hope you like cheese. 
Entrance exam to follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> They don`t like blinky Christmas lights and would only play with the whole christmas decoration....


Hmmmm. 
Guess we'll have to go back to the idea of using a stack of hedgehogs. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> It’s definitely quiet


Too quiet.............................
(which in the films is when all hell breaks loose.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all and good morning Carol and welcome to the wonderful madness of the CDR from Kent in South East England
> 
> A second roomie from the African continent is exciting. Adam, @lTidgy’s Dad, is from the opposite end in Morocco
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. Monthomery is usually the most amenable. I just need to finish polishing the jellyfish; they’re a little dusty and not glowing properly.


Thank for the polishing, but Montgomery doesn't like being used as a chair. 
He's our giant armadillo mobile coffee table. 
The chairs are seven banded armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you @JoesMum my husband and two son's make fun of me whenever they see that I am on the forum again. but I don't mind as I love reading all the stories on the forum, and I am learning so much. Very happy new member.


It's a great place with some great people and the best site on the net for up to date tortoise care information.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, I like small town feeling.... It makes it cozy ....
> ..and I would like nice new roommates .... Hmmm .....


Is there something wrong with the Roommates you've got?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I rode the green Kawasaki in to work today. The onboard temp says it's 48 degrees out.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Ed.


----------



## Bambam1989

Good morning everyone! Did we get a new roomy! Yay and welcome.
I stayed up to late watching "resident evil"... O coffee here I come.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s cold for your corner of the world.
> By the way: I`ve received your Christmas card, Ed. Thank you very much !
> @ Zeropilot
> View attachment 224810


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YOW! [emoji33] That’s mighty chilly!


Good morning, Bea. 
It's presumably a bit warmer where you are still?
I have rain today.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *sigh* I’m am so ready to go home. I’m so over work right now


In these short, cold winter days in the holiday season it's depressing. 
I wish we could all brumate together in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Moozillion

This is a message to the recipient of my TORTOISE gift, whoever you might be. 

One of the things in the parcel is a box of my home made, world famous (well, famous in MY little corner of the world!!!  ) Earl Grey Tea cookies. It would be a SHAME for yummy home made cookies to just sit in a box for a week or more, waiting for Christmas Day to arrive. I would suggest that when you receive your parcel, have a FRIEND OR RELATIVE open the outer box and reach down in it to retrieve the plastic food container that has the cookies in it. Then they can close the parcel up again. That way you get the cookies WITHOUT getting to your other presents. 
BUT  DON'T TELL ADAM!!!!!!!!! He'll get very cross with me for suggesting you open the outer parcel before Christmas!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And another Christmas Card for me today: Thank you Yvonne @Yvonne G for your card and for the seeds of Love.
> Love spreading around the world is the greatest, the biggest and the loveliest gift we can get on Christmas.
> I hope your Love seeds will spread and grow next year in my garden. Thank you.
> View attachment 224815


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And nicely said, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @wellington
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !
> View attachment 224818


Well done, Sabine! 
I missed this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hugo's Home said:


> Woahh what is this place!? Just stumbled on it after all this time! Super cool all!


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
This place is home to a couple of penguins and a couple of dozen other Roommates and various animals. 
Do you like cheese?
It's a bit Dark so i'll just poke one of the fruit-flavoured jellyfish with a stick . It makes them glow a little.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I feel like saying, Good Morning, Roommates... because I usually first check in way earlier than today. Uhm, Hello, Roommates!


Good afternoon, Lena. 
You were still much earlier than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Too cute. Thanks again


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Stranger! ! ! 
Hope you have a marvelous day and get lots of lovely pressies and a nice meal. 
And some cake. 
Don't forget to save us some cake.


----------



## Bambam1989

Going for cup of coffee number 2... Still not awake yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like Adam's bad headache has made him indisposed today. Get well soon, Adam. You have duties here in the cold dark room that only you can perform.


Good morning, Yvonne. 
Yes, indisposed this morning, but back now, if a little woozy. 
The Roommates have been very good in welcoming the couple of new friends who've arrived. 
Indeed, i feel superfluous to requirements.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Good morning everyone! Did we get a new roomy! Yay and welcome.
> I stayed up to late watching "resident evil"... O coffee here I come.


Two new Roommates it would seem! 
Someone's on a recruitment drive. 
Good morning, Bambam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is a message to the recipient of my TORTOISE gift, whoever you might be.
> 
> One of the things in the parcel is a box of my home made, world famous (well, famous in MY little corner of the world!!!  ) Earl Grey Tea cookies. It would be a SHAME for yummy home made cookies to just sit in a box for a week or more, waiting for Christmas Day to arrive. I would suggest that when you receive your parcel, have a FRIEND OR RELATIVE open the outer box and reach down in it to retrieve the plastic food container that has the cookies in it. Then they can close the parcel up again. That way you get the cookies WITHOUT getting to your other presents.
> BUT  DON'T TELL ADAM!!!!!!!!! He'll get very cross with me for suggesting you open the outer parcel before Christmas!!!


Hmmmm?
is someone shouting my name?
What is it, Mooz?
Don't tell Adam what?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Going for cup of coffee number 2... Still not awake yet.


Coffee number two here, also.
Not sure that i'm going to achieve wakefulness today, though.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is a very special day.
> Because it is Kathy's birthday!
> @Momof4
> HAPPY BIRThDAY ! !! ! ! !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have a smashing day, play lots of games and don't forget to save me some cake!




Thank thank you!!! 

This year was a very good birthday! I feel blessed!
We had a fun weekend beach camping on Coronado Island with my daughters soccer team because we had a tournament!! Lots of laughs,
wine, margaritas and food!! 

I made a quick video of our weekend if you want to see it.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Yaaay! Happy birthday, @Momof4! Hope you have a great day, Kathy!





Thank you!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is there something wrong with the Roommates you've got?


No, mostly not


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Good morning everyone! Did we get a new roomy! Yay and welcome.
> I stayed up to late watching "resident evil"... O coffee here I come.


Hi, coffee is always good to open tired eyes, sometimes ...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea.
> It's presumably a bit warmer where you are still?
> I have rain today.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rain in Moroc does the whole country rock .....
I am a poem


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In these short, cold winter days in the holiday season it's depressing.
> I wish we could all brumate together in the Cold Dark Room.



tortoises and roommates do not brumate good in groups ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Thank thank you!!!
> 
> This year was a very good birthday! I feel blessed!
> We had a fun weekend beach camping on Coronado Island with my daughters soccer team because we had a tournament!! Lots of laughs,
> wine, margaritas and food!!
> 
> I made a quick video of our weekend if you want to see it.


Hi, Kathy! 
Yes, we would love to see the video, please. 
So glad you had a super birthday.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And nicely said, Sabine.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> This is a message to the recipient of my TORTOISE gift, whoever you might be.
> 
> One of the things in the parcel is a box of my home made, world famous (well, famous in MY little corner of the world!!!  ) Earl Grey Tea cookies. It would be a SHAME for yummy home made cookies to just sit in a box for a week or more, waiting for Christmas Day to arrive. I would suggest that when you receive your parcel, have a FRIEND OR RELATIVE open the outer box and reach down in it to retrieve the plastic food container that has the cookies in it. Then they can close the parcel up again. That way you get the cookies WITHOUT getting to your other presents.
> BUT  DON'T TELL ADAM!!!!!!!!! He'll get very cross with me for suggesting you open the outer parcel before Christmas!!!



I want to taste it ! I want to taste it !!!!!!!
I just imagine the cookies waiting unpatiently in the box that someone will come to eat them .....  FUNNY !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Rain in Moroc does the whole country rock .....
> I am a poem


Poet. 
And it's debatable.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, Sabine!
> I missed this one.


Thank you twice ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> tortoises and roommates do not brumate good in groups ....


No tortoises in the Cold Dark Room.
It's too Cold and Dark for them. 
I meant all the people and resident beasties. 
Except the Wool-Spider.
(If she exists.)


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy!
> Yes, we would love to see the video, please.
> So glad you had a super birthday.




I’ll try to post it.


----------



## Momof4

https://mixcord.co/picplaypost/p/y2v_d-C388S9HenW-x51qg/


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poet.
> And it's debatable.


No ! It is not !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I want to taste it ! I want to taste it !!!!!!!
> I just imagine the cookies waiting unpatiently in the box that someone will come to eat them .....  FUNNY !


I speak from experience. 
Bea's cookies are yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hugo's Home said:


> Woahh what is this place!? Just stumbled on it after all this time! Super cool all!


Hello.
Welcome.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good morning, Ed.


The sun came out and ruined it.
It's about 62 now.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> https://mixcord.co/picplaypost/p/y2v_d-C388S9HenW-x51qg/


Great video ! I like it and the people and music too !


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Thank thank you!!!
> 
> This year was a very good birthday! I feel blessed!
> We had a fun weekend beach camping on Coronado Island with my daughters soccer team because we had a tournament!! Lots of laughs,
> wine, margaritas and food!!
> 
> I made a quick video of our weekend if you want to see it.



Lots of wine and margaritas? Sounds like a proper soccer tournament!  
Will try to watch the video. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> This is a message to the recipient of my TORTOISE gift, whoever you might be.
> 
> One of the things in the parcel is a box of my home made, world famous (well, famous in MY little corner of the world!!!  ) Earl Grey Tea cookies. It would be a SHAME for yummy home made cookies to just sit in a box for a week or more, waiting for Christmas Day to arrive. I would suggest that when you receive your parcel, have a FRIEND OR RELATIVE open the outer box and reach down in it to retrieve the plastic food container that has the cookies in it. Then they can close the parcel up again. That way you get the cookies WITHOUT getting to your other presents.
> BUT  DON'T TELL ADAM!!!!!!!!! He'll get very cross with me for suggesting you open the outer parcel before Christmas!!!



My TORTOISE doesn’t smell of cookies.  But I’ll ask husband to peek in — just in case.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> You were still much earlier than me.



The only time I’m not is when you don’t go to bed —and thus have a bit of a head start. 
Hope you’re better today, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too quiet.............................
> (which in the films is when all hell breaks loose.)



Are you hinting at the wool spider?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> https://mixcord.co/picplaypost/p/y2v_d-C388S9HenW-x51qg/


Yup, got it. 
That's a very professional looking video. 
Lovely, looks like everyone involved had a great time.
Thank you for posting, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My TORTOISE doesn’t smell of cookies.  But I’ll ask husband to peek in — just in case.


No, no, no, no, no! 
NO! 
Your husband will get smacked fingers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The only time I’m not is when you don’t go to bed —and thus have a bit of a head start.
> Hope you’re better today, Adam!


True, true. 
Feeling a lot better after my third coffee, thanks. 
Time to assemble the tree, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Are you hinting at the wool spider?


Maybe..........
(If she exists)


----------



## JSWallace

Hi all, I am just nipping in to see if it is any warmer than it is outside here today. 
Oh and I thought I would share my beautiful day with you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, I am just nipping in to see if it is any warmer than it is outside here today.
> Oh and I thought I would share my beautiful day with you!
> View attachment 224841


Very, very beautiful! 
It's probably colder there than the Cold Dark Room.
The Cold Dark Room is Cold, not blinkin' freezing.
Good afternoon, Jane.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, life’s having another go at me . 
i ordered jade channel no 5 perfume... not cheep! the box has arrived and it’s empty. this was ment to be her main present  
early night tonight and i shall face life’s trials tomorrow, i have broke the laziness, and back OFF the beer... just need to dig out my warface now.


----------



## wellington

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Stranger! ! !
> Hope you have a marvelous day and get lots of lovely pressies and a nice meal.
> And some cake.
> Don't forget to save us some cake.


Thank you. 
Already played with my gifts, mega blender and a submersible hand blender. Blades really sharp, cut my thumb already lol. 
This is weird, but I want a Burger King whopper for my dinner and the cake is in the frig. It's big enough to share too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hugo's Home said:


> Woahh what is this place!? Just stumbled on it after all this time! Super cool all!


Welcome


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Thank thank you!!!
> 
> This year was a very good birthday! I feel blessed!
> We had a fun weekend beach camping on Coronado Island with my daughters soccer team because we had a tournament!! Lots of laughs,
> wine, margaritas and food!!
> 
> I made a quick video of our weekend if you want to see it.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, life’s having another go at me .
> i ordered jade channel no 5 perfume... not cheep! the box has arrived and it’s empty. this was ment to be her main present
> early night tonight and i shall face life’s trials tomorrow, i have broke the laziness, and back OFF the beer... just need to dig out my warface now.


That's terrible! 
Surely the company must provide an emergency replacement? 
Good luck with that.
Night night, John.


----------



## AZtortMom

wellington said:


> Thank you.
> Already played with my gifts, mega blender and a submersible hand blender. Blades really sharp, cut my thumb already lol.
> This is weird, but I want a Burger King whopper for my dinner and the cake is in the frig. It's big enough to share too.
> View attachment 224842


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Thank you.
> Already played with my gifts, mega blender and a submersible hand blender. Blades really sharp, cut my thumb already lol.
> This is weird, but I want a Burger King whopper for my dinner and the cake is in the frig. It's big enough to share too.
> View attachment 224842


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks, Barbara! Enjoy your burger.
Be careful of your fingies with your new toy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Birthday!!


I thought you'd double posted for a second !


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought you'd double posted for a second !


I might have


----------



## AZtortMom

Goodness!
I feel much better after my nap!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, life’s having another go at me .
> i ordered jade channel no 5 perfume... not cheep! the box has arrived and it’s empty. this was ment to be her main present
> early night tonight and i shall face life’s trials tomorrow, i have broke the laziness, and back OFF the beer... just need to dig out my warface now.



What?!  Was it a legitimate sender? If it was, they HAVE to make it up for you.  
(But I’m sure Jade would understand, if it came to that...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What?!  Was it a legitimate sender? If it was, they HAVE to make it up for you.
> (But I’m sure Jade would understand, if it came to that...)


Hmmmm.
Not sure wifey would.


----------



## Kristoff

It’s snowing a bit outside. Daughter keeps asking if it’s real snow. Of course, it’s not like we didn’t have winter in Izmir last year, but unfortunately my girl was sick that day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It’s snowing a bit outside. Daughter keeps asking if it’s real snow. Of course, it’s not like we didn’t have winter in Izmir last year, but unfortunately my girl was sick that day.


Watched a Doctor Who Christmas episode last night and the 'snow' in London was actually the remains of a burned up alien spacecraft.
In reality it was special effects foam and paper.
And then there's meerkat dandruff. 
So perhaps it's not real snow at all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne.
> Yes, indisposed this morning, but back now, if a little woozy.
> The Roommates have been very good in welcoming the couple of new friends who've arrived.
> Indeed, i feel superfluous to requirements.


no, never feel that way. There's no other person here who pokes the jellyfish quite like you do!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poet.
> And it's debatable.


Hey, leave her alone. She can be a poem if she wants to.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, I am just nipping in to see if it is any warmer than it is outside here today.
> Oh and I thought I would share my beautiful day with you!
> View attachment 224841


England looks like Germany ( some region ). I hope you enjoyed the sun.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. Sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite. And may all your torts and turtles have sweet dreams too. And should they have bed bugs biting them, tell them to bite back!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, leave her alone. She can be a poem if she wants to.


I was very nice to Sabine twice just before that. 
I thought that was quite enough for one day.


----------



## Bambam1989

"why is a raven like a writing desk?" - the Mad Hatter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite. And may all your torts and turtles have sweet dreams too. And should they have bed bugs biting them, tell them to bite back!!!


Nos da, Carol. (Welsh) 
(not saying you're Welsh, i am half Welsh) 
I don't think we've got bed bugs in here. 
Only hedgehog lice. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> "why is a raven like a writing desk?" - the Mad Hatter


Nevar.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Rain in Moroc does the whole country rock .....
> I am a poem





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poet.
> And it's debatable.





Yvonne G said:


> Hey, leave her alone. She can be a poem if she wants to.



As a Russian saying goes, a woman is a poem.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol. (Welsh)
> (not saying you're Welsh, i am half Welsh)
> I don't think we've got bed bugs in here.
> Only hedgehog lice.
> Sleep well.



Lol then we will hope the hedgehog lice don't bite.[emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol then we will hope the hedgehog lice don't bite.[emoji23]


Just the hedgehogs, i think. 
They're very fussy eaters.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> England looks like Germany ( some region ). I hope you enjoyed the sun.


Oh Sabine, it was such a wonderful day but temps didn't get above freezing. In the sunshine it was ok but out of it it was bone chilling. The sheep looked very happy though!


----------



## Bambam1989

Eleanor Roosevelt said- a woman is like a tea bag, you never know how strong she is until she gets in hot water.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, life’s having another go at me .
> i ordered jade channel no 5 perfume... not cheep! the box has arrived and it’s empty. this was ment to be her main present
> early night tonight and i shall face life’s trials tomorrow, i have broke the laziness, and back OFF the beer... just need to dig out my warface now.


Where do you get the box from ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, leave her alone. She can be a poem if she wants to.


Poems are nice ..... Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Oh Sabine, it was such a wonderful day but temps didn't get above freezing. In the sunshine it was ok but out of it it was bone chilling. The sheep looked very happy though!


Because the sheep don`t feel the cold. They are well isolated.


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Because the sheep don`t feel the cold. They are well isolated.


I think maybe insulated!!!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I think maybe insulated!!!


Yes, both !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, life’s having another go at me .
> i ordered jade channel no 5 perfume... not cheep! the box has arrived and it’s empty. this was ment to be her main present
> early night tonight and i shall face life’s trials tomorrow, i have broke the laziness, and back OFF the beer... just need to dig out my warface now.


Here. The #5 Parfume that I get my mom are about $160.
I'd have a heart attack if I got an empty box.
(Don't tell Jade that she smells like my mother)
Have you contacted the seller?
I've started to substitute the Chanel for White Diamonds. The White Diamonds is 1/4 of the cost and if someone in her nursing home steals it it's no big deal.
I'm not saying to get Jade a cheaper perfume.
If she's anything like my wife, it won't go over very well.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got a wonderful card from Lena and Yvonne!
Both so much more thoughtful than the two or three words I scribbled in my cards.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, life’s having another go at me .
> i ordered jade channel no 5 perfume... not cheep! the box has arrived and it’s empty. this was ment to be her main present
> early night tonight and i shall face life’s trials tomorrow, i have broke the laziness, and back OFF the beer... just need to dig out my warface now.



I am wondering if someone has been tampering with your post  . You should have received a package from me last week @johnandjade


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> As a Russian saying goes, a woman is a poem.


More like a mystery novel.


----------



## AZtortMom

I got a wonderful card from Sabine!
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m so happy that I started my cards today! 
Just so you all know, I don’t even send my family cards!! This is a big deal for me!! 
My daughter is just loving all the cards coming from other countries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a wonderful card from Lena and Yvonne!
> Both so much more thoughtful than the two or three words I scribbled in my cards.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> More like a mystery novel.


Or a horror movie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 224876
> 
> I got a wonderful card from Sabine!
> Thank you so much!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy that I started my cards today!
> Just so you all know, I don’t even send my family cards!! This is a big deal for me!!
> My daughter is just loving all the cards coming from other countries.


It's magic, isn't it?
The world coming together.
Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa! 
@Grandpa Turtle 144 
Are you okay, my friend?
Not seen you in the Cold and Dark for a long time. 
Hope you are okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night , Roommates.
Tomorrow my wooziness should be gone and I will be a new man. 
or woman. 
Who can tell?
Sleep well.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
It is another sunny and WINDY day here in Cape Town again. Which because of the drought makes everything sandy. (Sigh).
I am happy to report no bed bugs or hedghog lice took any bites. Have an awesome day.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> It is another sunny and WINDY day here in Cape Town again. Which because of the drought makes everything sandy. (Sigh).
> I am happy to report no bed bugs or hedghog lice took any bites. Have an awesome day.


Glad you slept well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Glad you slept well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Glad you slept well.


Oh my word, I just googled what time it was in Washington now. And it says it is 2am in the morning. Either you haven't gone to sleep yet or you are up really early. Either way that is way too early for me. It is currently 09:07am in Cape Town now. And even then it takes me a while to fully wake up.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, I just googled what time it was in Washington now. And it says it is 2am in the morning. Either you haven't gone to sleep yet or you are up really early. Either way that is way too early for me. It is currently 09:07am in Cape Town now. And even then it takes me a while to fully wake up.


Haha Google was a little off, it is 11:11pm here.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Haha Google was a little off, it is 11:11pm here.


Whahaha. Okay that I can still live with. So technically I should be saying Good Night to you. Hee Hee. This is fun.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Okay that I can still live with. So technically I should be saying Good Night to you. Hee Hee. This is fun.


How is the weather in Cape Town?


----------



## CarolM

It is Sunny, dry and Windy. Because we are on water restrictions, we are not allowed to water our gardens etc, so it makes it very sandy when the wind blows. Other than that it is a lovely day.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> How is the weather in Cape Town?


And how is the weather on your side?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> And how is the weather on your side?


That does look like a nice day as long as you can keep the sand from your eyes.
It's completely the opposite here. Cold and even though the sky is clear, there is so much moisture in the air that frost is blooming on everything. It looks like it has snowed but it's the frost. I can take a picture in the morning for you to share[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
It’s finally snowed! 

Here’s a view of our square:



And the palace courtyard with the cathedral in the background:



And now I’m off to do some work.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> That does look like a nice day as long as you can keep the sand from your eyes.
> It's completely the opposite here. Cold and even though the sky is clear, there is so much moisture in the air that frost is blooming on everything. It looks like it has snowed but it's the frost. I can take a picture in the morning for you to share[emoji6]


That would be awesome. I can get to travel to Washington via your picture. It is quite nice being able to see other countries, even if it is only by sharing of pictures. p.s. send some of that frost our way, then it can melt and water the gardens and dampen the soil.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> It’s finally snowed!
> 
> Here’s a view of our square:
> View attachment 224889
> 
> 
> And the palace courtyard with the cathedral in the background:
> View attachment 224890
> 
> 
> And now I’m off to do some work.


That is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bambam1989

Well my pic won't be nearly as lovely as @Kristoff pics but I will share in the morning.
The hubby is home now so it's off to bed I go.
Goodnight for now!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my pic won't be nearly as lovely as @Kristoff pics but I will share in the morning.
> The hubby is home now so it's off to bed I go.
> Goodnight for now!


Good Night and sleep tight.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It is COLD here. I had to go out first thing and the door mirrors on my car wouldn’t unfold due to the ice. It was hard to open the doors too!

It’s lovely and sunny though 

And it’s warmed up to +1C now too!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> It’s finally snowed!
> 
> Here’s a view of our square:
> View attachment 224889
> 
> 
> And the palace courtyard with the cathedral in the background:
> View attachment 224890
> 
> 
> And now I’m off to do some work.



Very pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Very pretty [emoji173]️



Thank you, Linda! It’s been a while since I experienced snow. So refreshing!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is Sunny, dry and Windy. Because we are on water restrictions, we are not allowed to water our gardens etc, so it makes it very sandy when the wind blows. Other than that it is a lovely day.



We can only dream of warmth right now. My part of England suffers badly with water shortages too - fortunately without sand. 

We are already on a warning of drought measures imminently as we have had so little rain here.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It is Sunny, dry and Windy. Because we are on water restrictions, we are not allowed to water our gardens etc, so it makes it very sandy when the wind blows. Other than that it is a lovely day.



Hmm, do water restrictions ease up later in the summer?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We can only dream of warmth right now. My part of England suffers badly with water shortages too - fortunately without sand.
> 
> We are already on a warning of drought measures imminently as we have had so little rain here.


Wow, I would never have thought that England would have that kind of problem. We are currently on a level 6 water restrictions. Which means that we are only allowed 87ltrs of water per person. No watering of gardens unless you have a borehole or a well point and if you do, you are only allowed to water on certain days. All and any water that I can save and put in the garden gets put in the garden. Although I have to be careful what I put in the garden as well, because the torts eat from it. I buy bottled water now to use for the tortoises water bowls and soaking tubs. Good Luck on your side I hope it gets better and you don't go on water restrictions.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, do water restrictions ease up later in the summer?


No They don't because Cape Town normally gets all the rain in winter. And we have gotten so little rain that our dams are sitting with about 26% water capacity, and the last 10% of the dams is not good water. The city is looking at getting water from other means but it is not happening anytime soon.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow, I would never have thought that England would have that kind of problem. We are currently on a level 6 water restrictions. Which means that we are only allowed 87ltrs of water per person. No watering of gardens unless you have a borehole or a well point and if you do, you are only allowed to water on certain days. All and any water that I can save and put in the garden gets put in the garden. Although I have to be careful what I put in the garden as well, because the torts eat from it. I buy bottled water now to use for the tortoises water bowls and soaking tubs. Good Luck on your side I hope it gets better and you don't go on water restrictions.


Most of Kent's water comes from boreholes. If it doesn't rain, they don't refill. Hosepipe bans are a regular feature of our summers here; we have had a couple of wet summers recently and had no bans. This year, we had little rain from September on and the water levels have failed to recover as they should. So, unless we get serious rain for the rest of the winter we will be back on a ban in the early spring. 

We don't have the technology to limit the volume households use. Not enough properties have a metered supply (ours is metered)

I have given up with plants in pots outside as we end up not being allowed to water them too often. The lawn just dies, but it comes back when we get rain even if there isn't enough to sort out the water supply.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Most of Kent's water comes from boreholes. If it doesn't rain, they don't refill. Hosepipe bans are a regular feature of our summers here; we have had a couple of wet summers recently and had no bans. This year, we had little rain from September on and the water levels have failed to recover as they should. So, unless we get serious rain for the rest of the winter we will be back on a ban in the early spring.
> 
> We don't have the technology to limit the volume households use. Not enough properties have a metered supply (ours is metered)
> 
> I have given up with plants in pots outside as we end up not being allowed to water them too often. The lawn just dies, but it comes back when we get rain even if there isn't enough to sort out the water supply.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


That is so interesting. Nice to learn about other countries. So do you then grow the weeds and grass inside your house? Or do you have to resort to using grocery store greens?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is so interesting. Nice to learn about other countries. So do you then grow the weeds and grass inside your house? Or do you have to resort to using grocery store greens?


The weeds generally seem to be the last to die, but I supplemented with grocery store when the grazing was too bad.

As you're new here, I have to explain the past tense. Joe had to be put to sleep earlier this year when he became sick with a massive tumour. He was my husband's 7th birthday present back in 1970 and I have had both of them for more than 30 years. Joe had the run the run of our garden except when he hibernated. We miss Joe dreadfully, but are not ready to replace him.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The weeds generally seem to be the last to die, but I supplemented with grocery store when the grazing was too bad.
> 
> As you're new here, I have to explain the past tense. Joe had to be put to sleep earlier this year when he became sick with a massive tumour. He was my husband's 7th birthday present back in 1970 and I have had both of them for more than 30 years. Joe had the run the run of our garden except when he hibernated. We miss Joe dreadfully, but are not ready to replace him.


oh, I am so sorry for your loss. And I completely understand. My apologies for bringing up sad memories.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> oh, I am so sorry for your loss. And I completely understand. My apologies for bringing up sad memories.


Don't apologise. I talk about Joe all the time... and the CDR roommates have helped no end with the sadness. 

Joe was one of TFO's personalities... his antics kept me in a long line of stories to entertain. He is now in whatever tortoise heaven looks like attacking lawnmowers and causing trouble with Maggie3fan's Sulcata, Bob, who had more than his fair share of personality too! 

It's hard explaining to people who don't keep tortoises what it's like... Somehow they don't quite get it... They never did!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Don't apologise. I talk about Joe all the time... and the CDR roommates have helped no end with the sadness.
> 
> Joe was one of TFO's personalities... his antics kept me in a long line of stories to entertain. He is now in whatever tortoise heaven looks like attacking lawnmowers and causing trouble with Maggie3fan's Sulcata, Bob, who had more than his fair share of personality too!
> 
> It's hard explaining to people who don't keep tortoises what it's like... Somehow they don't quite get it... They never did!


I haven't even been keeping my tortoises for long and I already know what you mean. They most certainly do take over your heart. My husband and kids think I am totally mad. LOL. In fact when I get home from work the first ones to get attention are the tortoises.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> It is Sunny, dry and Windy. Because we are on water restrictions, we are not allowed to water our gardens etc, so it makes it very sandy when the wind blows. Other than that it is a lovely day.



I worked in New Zealand for almost 3 years. Being in the Southern Hemisphere (like South Africa) was really strange at times- especially in regards to the seasons and the holidays. Having WINTER in June, July and August was kind of surreal!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] And the traditional Kiwi Christmas is a barbecue on the beach because it’s summer in December!!! [emoji33]
By the way, while I was there I met several lovely South African families who had emigrated. Wonderful people with whom I am still friends today. SA sounds like a fascinating place! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, I just googled what time it was in Washington now. And it says it is 2am in the morning. Either you haven't gone to sleep yet or you are up really early. Either way that is way too early for me. It is currently 09:07am in Cape Town now. And even then it takes me a while to fully wake up.



You need to specify Washington DC (on the east coast) or Washington STATE ( on the WEST coast!!!! ). We did that just to confuse people!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I worked in New Zealand for almost 3 years. Being in the Southern Hemisphere (like South Africa) was really strange at times- especially in regards to the seasons and the holidays. Having WINTER in June, July and August was kind of surreal!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] And the traditional Kiwi Christmas is a barbecue on the beach because it’s summer in December!!! [emoji33]
> By the way, while I was there I met several lovely South African families who had emigrated. Wonderful people with whom I am still friends today. SA sounds like a fascinating place! [emoji2][emoji106]


It most certianly is. And in Cape Town you can have a hot and Sunny day and 20minutes drive away it will be overcast and raining (well at least it used to be like that before the rain issue). Anyway I love living in Cape town, as there is so much space. Alot of South Africans do have Braai's (which is what we call a barbeque) for Xmas, our family is a little more traditional in that we do the roast etc for christmas lunch. I would however love to have the experience of a white Christmas once before I go. On my bucket list for one day. On boxing day the 26th December is when you will see the beaches absolutely packed here in Cape Town. It is crazy how packed they get. (I stay away - far too many people for my liking)


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 224876
> 
> I got a wonderful card from Sabine!
> Thank you so much!!


Good afternoon Noel.
My pleasure. It is good to have you back here.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a horror movie!



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night , Roommates.
> Tomorrow my wooziness should be gone and I will be a new man.
> or woman.
> Who can tell?
> Sleep well.


Or both ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> It is another sunny and WINDY day here in Cape Town again. Which because of the drought makes everything sandy. (Sigh).
> I am happy to report no bed bugs or hedghog lice took any bites. Have an awesome day.


Can we have pictures, please ? It is interesting to see your corner of the world.


----------



## JoesMum

I got cards! Many thanks to Adam and Yvonne


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Can we have pictures, please ? It is interesting to see your corner of the world.


Lets see. Some older pics I have on my phone. First is a sunset on the beach. Second my youngest in the water and last is on the way out of the city to a place called Atlantis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a wonderful card from Lena and Yvonne!
> Both so much more thoughtful than the two or three words I scribbled in my cards.


Got you card this morning, Ed. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> It is another sunny and WINDY day here in Cape Town again. Which because of the drought makes everything sandy. (Sigh).
> I am happy to report no bed bugs or hedghog lice took any bites. Have an awesome day.


Good afternoon, Carol.
I also didn't get manged during the night. 
Drought conditions here too, though we've had a bit of rain the last two days. 
No wind, thankfully. 
Have a great day yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol.
> I also didn't get manged during the night.
> Drought conditions here too, though we've had a bit of rain the last two days.
> No wind, thankfully.
> Have a great day yourself.


Hi Adam, Glad you had no bites. What is your side of the world like? is it Sandy or still relatively green with your conditions. I am having so much fun finding out what it is like in different parts of the World.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It is Sunny, dry and Windy. Because we are on water restrictions, we are not allowed to water our gardens etc, so it makes it very sandy when the wind blows. Other than that it is a lovely day.
> 
> View attachment 224887


Nice. 
I love these postcards from around the world. 
And the trees tell of how windy it is where you live.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> It’s finally snowed!
> 
> Here’s a view of our square:
> View attachment 224889
> 
> 
> And the palace courtyard with the cathedral in the background:
> View attachment 224890
> 
> 
> And now I’m off to do some work.


Looks beautiful, but glad it's not snowing here all the same. 
What a wonderful world we live in..
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is COLD here. I had to go out first thing and the door mirrors on my car wouldn’t unfold due to the ice. It was hard to open the doors too!
> 
> It’s lovely and sunny though
> 
> And it’s warmed up to +1C now too!


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No thanks! 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The weeds generally seem to be the last to die, but I supplemented with grocery store when the grazing was too bad.
> 
> As you're new here, I have to explain the past tense. Joe had to be put to sleep earlier this year when he became sick with a massive tumour. He was my husband's 7th birthday present back in 1970 and I have had both of them for more than 30 years. Joe had the run the run of our garden except when he hibernated. We miss Joe dreadfully, but are not ready to replace him.


We miss Joe, too. 
He was one of the Roommates and quite a character. 
Bless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I haven't even been keeping my tortoises for long and I already know what you mean. They most certainly do take over your heart. My husband and kids think I am totally mad. LOL. In fact when I get home from work the first ones to get attention are the tortoises.


Just as it should be!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lets see. Some older pics I have on my phone. First is a sunset on the beach. Second my youngest in the water and last is on the way out of the city to a place called Atlantis.
> View attachment 224894
> View attachment 224895
> View attachment 224896



Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Or both ?


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
I woke up this morning and i still seem to be a man. 
Not sure if i'm disappointed or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I got cards! Many thanks to Adam and Yvonne
> View attachment 224893


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's the first of mine to have arrived, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lets see. Some older pics I have on my phone. First is a sunset on the beach. Second my youngest in the water and last is on the way out of the city to a place called Atlantis.
> View attachment 224894
> View attachment 224895
> View attachment 224896


Looks really beautiful. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hi Adam, Glad you had no bites. What is your side of the world like? is it Sandy or still relatively green with your conditions. I am having so much fun finding out what it is like in different parts of the World.


It has rained a bit the last couple of days, so things are getting a bit greener, but still mainly brown.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's the first of mine to have arrived, i think.



I haven’t received yours yet. The delivery day is tomorrow... Looking forward to seeing some handsome camels.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It has rained a bit the last couple of days, so things are getting a bit greener, but still mainly brown.
> View attachment 224902


Thanks for the picture. It is nice to see different parts of the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just got back from buying _*4*_ potatoes. ! ! !
Tired now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

4?
Are you having guests over?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just got back from buying _*4*_ potatoes. ! ! !
> Tired now.



Should’ve hired a donkey to bring them home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> 4?
> Are you having guests over?


Saving a couple for Christmas. 
One will go in wifey's stocking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Should’ve hired a donkey to bring them home


It's not far off that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been informed by the queen that she wants sushi tonight.
No potatoes here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been informed by the queen that she wants sushi tonight.
> No potatoes here.


Not awfully fond of sushi. 
I'll stick to the spuds.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been informed by the queen that she wants sushi tonight.
> No potatoes here.



We’re going to see Queen and Adam Lambert tonight at London’s O2 Arena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We’re going to see Queen and Adam Lambert tonight at London’s O2 Arena.


Should be fun! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It has rained a bit the last couple of days, so things are getting a bit greener, but still mainly brown.
> View attachment 224902


Good evening Adam. So it has finally decided to rain back in Fes? Well here it just won't rain. It was quite sunny today whereas temperature reached 18 degrees C, so I went out for a long walk.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> We’re going to see Queen and Adam Lambert tonight at London’s O2 Arena.


Good evening Linda.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. So it has finally decided to rain back in Fes? Well here it just won't rain. It was quite sunny today whereas temperature reached 18 degrees C, so I went out for a long walk.


Only 13 degrees here today, a little rain, but not enough. 
Good evening , Gillian. 
Hope you enjoyed your walk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I don't think I've ever mentioned number of 'likes' before, but can't resist it now. 
I just reached 100,000! 
WOW ! ! ! 
Thanks all!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only 13 degrees here today, a little rain, but not enough.
> Good evening , Gillian.
> Hope you enjoyed your walk!


Wow....it is getting cold isn't it? 

Yep, it was a nice change.  Better than sitting at hope doing nothing, or almost nothing.  Would have loved to take little Oli along with me, but I don't think it was warm enough, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don't think I've ever mentioned number of 'likes' before, but can't resist it now.
> I just reached 100,000!
> WOW ! ! !
> Thanks all!


And another one, Adam. 

CONGRATS!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow....it is getting cold isn't it?
> 
> Yep, it was a nice change.  Better than sitting at hope doing nothing, or almost nothing.  Would have loved to take little Oli along with me, but I don't think it was warm enough, right?


Too cold for the torts to be outside now. 
Tidgy doesn't seem to mind, though.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too cold for the torts to be outside now.
> Tidgy doesn't seem to mind, though.


Oh, definitely too cold for torts. I take Oli out in the sun during Summer.  You ought too see the way he "runs" around!


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone.
I FINALLY get to sit down and enjoy my coffee. Had to haul wood down from the wood shed, get my daughter ready for school, feed beasties, soak Clunker, and then go and hunt down the dead rat that the beasties had stashed... They have to have baths now.

Here are the beasties trailing something in our frosty driveway. 22f this morning.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I FINALLY get to sit down and enjoy my coffee. Had to haul wood down from the wood shed, get my daughter ready for school, feed beasties, soak Clunker, and then go and hunt down the dead rat that the beasties had stashed... They have to have baths now.
> 
> Here are the beasties trailing something in our frosty driveway. 22f this morning.
> View attachment 224909


Good evening (it's 7.50 pm here).

Thanks for posting the nice nice pic.


----------



## JSWallace

My TORTOISE arrived, how super exciting!! It has Eds name on it So I assume Ed sent it unless it's a cunning decoy. I assume I am not allowed to.open it yet??? Also a card from Linda, you are so creative, I love it. So big thanks to Ed @ZEROPILOT and Linda @JoesMum


----------



## JSWallace

CarolM said:


> Lets see. Some older pics I have on my phone. First is a sunset on the beach. Second my youngest in the water and last is on the way out of the city to a place called Atlantis.
> View attachment 224894
> View attachment 224895
> View attachment 224896


Hi Carol, Cape Town looks beautiful, I imagine it's a pretty special place to live..


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> It’s finally snowed!
> 
> Here’s a view of our square:
> View attachment 224889
> 
> 
> And the palace courtyard with the cathedral in the background:
> View attachment 224890
> 
> 
> And now I’m off to do some work.


It looks beautiful, and very festive!! Hi Lena, I hope you are having a good day?


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends! sooo, i hadn’t opened a parcel because i thought it was the perfume... it’s from mum!!  

@JoesMum , you truly are an angel!!!! thank you sooo much, im truly grateful for your kindness and thoughtfulness x


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> Hi Carol, Cape Town looks beautiful, I imagine it's a pretty special place to live..


Thank you. Yes It is. We have our problems but I imagine everyone does. I have visited South Korea and Japan Tokyo for business purposes in the past and it certainly made me appreciate all the open spaces we have.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I FINALLY get to sit down and enjoy my coffee. Had to haul wood down from the wood shed, get my daughter ready for school, feed beasties, soak Clunker, and then go and hunt down the dead rat that the beasties had stashed... They have to have baths now.
> 
> Here are the beasties trailing something in our frosty driveway. 22f this morning.
> View attachment 224909



Such BEAUTIFUL beasties!!![emoji7]


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Such BEAUTIFUL beasties!!![emoji7]


Thank you. We have a surprise for them coming in the mail. We bought a Kane heat mat for their dog house. They are spoiled.


----------



## johnandjade

[emoji3] there was also a lovely note inside with permission to deep fry the mars bar  

im truly touched, thank you so much mum x


----------



## johnandjade

oh! and a card


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I FINALLY get to sit down and enjoy my coffee. Had to haul wood down from the wood shed, get my daughter ready for school, feed beasties, soak Clunker, and then go and hunt down the dead rat that the beasties had stashed... They have to have baths now.
> 
> Here are the beasties trailing something in our frosty driveway. 22f this morning.
> View attachment 224909


Looks like meerkat hunting posture to me. 
Good morning! 
Very pretty but too cold for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> My TORTOISE arrived, how super exciting!! It has Eds name on it So I assume Ed sent it unless it's a cunning decoy. I assume I am not allowed to.open it yet??? Also a card from Linda, you are so creative, I love it. So big thanks to Ed @ZEROPILOT and Linda @JoesMum


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No, no opening yet, not til everyone has their TORTOISE or it gets too close to Christmas. 
People with itchy fingers get them bitten.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> I woke up this morning and i still seem to be a man.
> Not sure if i'm disappointed or not.


Good afternoon Adam. 
Ask wifey. She will tell you if she is disappointed or not .....


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks like meerkat hunting posture to me.
> Good morning!
> Very pretty but too cold for me!


I'm sure they would love to find a meerkat.. or anything for that matter.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No, no opening yet, not til everyone has their TORTOISE or it gets too close to Christmas.
> People with itchy fingers get them bitten.


I will give it pride of place under the tree and try not to touch it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends! sooo, i hadn’t opened a parcel because i thought it was the perfume... it’s from mum!!
> 
> @JoesMum , you truly are an angel!!!! thank you sooo much, im truly grateful for your kindness and thoughtfulness x


Good evening, John! 
Have you received you TORTOISE o posted your TORTOISE now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 224910
> 
> 
> [emoji3] there was also a lovely note inside with permission to deep fry the mars bar
> 
> im truly touched, thank you so much mum x


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Most splendid!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It is Sunny, dry and Windy. Because we are on water restrictions, we are not allowed to water our gardens etc, so it makes it very sandy when the wind blows. Other than that it is a lovely day.
> 
> View attachment 224887


I like the sun and the warm weather of your picture. Please feel free to post more !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> It’s finally snowed!
> 
> Here’s a view of our square:
> View attachment 224889
> 
> 
> And the palace courtyard with the cathedral in the background:
> View attachment 224890
> 
> 
> And now I’m off to do some work.


Snow is making Christmas feelings ..... but brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... cold .................


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I FINALLY get to sit down and enjoy my coffee. Had to haul wood down from the wood shed, get my daughter ready for school, feed beasties, soak Clunker, and then go and hunt down the dead rat that the beasties had stashed... They have to have baths now.
> 
> Here are the beasties trailing something in our frosty driveway. 22f this morning.
> View attachment 224909



The beasties are gorgeous! Triple love. [emoji173]️ What are the breeds?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lets see. Some older pics I have on my phone. First is a sunset on the beach. Second my youngest in the water and last is on the way out of the city to a place called Atlantis.
> View attachment 224894
> View attachment 224895
> View attachment 224896


Lovely views ! Thank you.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> The beasties are gorgeous! Triple love. [emoji173]️ What are the breeds?


Thank you!
The black one is Zip, she is a Border Collie/ blue Heeler mix.
The white one in Stormy, she is Great Pyrenees/ Anatolian mix.
The grey is Cricket, she is the daughter of Stormy and a Great Dane.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It has rained a bit the last couple of days, so things are getting a bit greener, but still mainly brown.
> View attachment 224902


It is looking too dry and less green


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saving a couple for Christmas.
> One will go in wifey's stocking.


Should I send you a package with a kilo potatoes ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don't think I've ever mentioned number of 'likes' before, but can't resist it now.
> I just reached 100,000!
> WOW ! ! !
> Thanks all!


Wow !!!! Congrats ! 


( I don`t like you ..... )


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Lovely views ! Thank you.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Bee62

autumn view where I live:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> autumn view where I live:
> View attachment 224911
> 
> 
> View attachment 224912


Aahh it looks like an awesome place to live. I love autumn and winter. Not so fond of summer as it gets far too hot for me. In fact Summer is generally the only time I really enjoy being at the office as they have aircons. Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> autumn view where I live:
> View attachment 224911
> 
> 
> View attachment 224912


That looks so nice, I love the country. My dream is to own about 500acres and live off-grid


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> autumn view where I live:
> View attachment 224911
> 
> 
> View attachment 224912


That's beautiful. Love seeing the cats in the picture too. You live in the wide, open spaces!

Ok, I'll play this game too. Here's what I see when I look out over my front gate:


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> That's beautiful. Love seeing the cats in the picture too. You live in the wide, open spaces!
> 
> Ok, I'll play this game too. Here's what I see when I look out over my front gate:
> View attachment 224915


I love the big cactus on the corner!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Should I send you a package with a kilo potatoes ?


Too heavy, the postman would go on strike. 
But thanks anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow !!!! Congrats !
> 
> 
> ( I don`t like you ..... )


Boo! Hoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> autumn view where I live:
> View attachment 224911
> 
> 
> View attachment 224912


Love the colours!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's beautiful. Love seeing the cats in the picture too. You live in the wide, open spaces!
> 
> Ok, I'll play this game too. Here's what I see when I look out over my front gate:
> View attachment 224915


Crikey! 
That looks really, really dry.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's beautiful. Love seeing the cats in the picture too. You live in the wide, open spaces!
> 
> Ok, I'll play this game too. Here's what I see when I look out over my front gate:
> View attachment 224915


More open spaces. Love it.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 224910
> 
> 
> [emoji3] there was also a lovely note inside with permission to deep fry the mars bar
> 
> im truly touched, thank you so much mum x



I especially love the Kinder egg there! I’ve had a collection since the 1990s, when the post-Soviet economy opened to capitalist products. John, please fo tell me what was inside when you open yours.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aahh it looks like an awesome place to live. I love autumn and winter. Not so fond of summer as it gets far too hot for me. In fact Summer is generally the only time I really enjoy being at the office as they have aircons. Lol


Hi Carol, thank you ! Summer isn`t so hot here and autumn and winter can get cold. How hot are you summer temps ?
I love the wonderful beach in your pictures. I love the sea and the beach.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> That's beautiful. Love seeing the cats in the picture too. You live in the wide, open spaces!
> 
> Ok, I'll play this game too. Here's what I see when I look out over my front gate:
> View attachment 224915



Hi Yvonne. It still looks like summer  (except for a few autumn leaves in the lower right corner). 
Love the open spaces.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> autumn view where I live:
> View attachment 224911
> 
> 
> View attachment 224912



Brilliant!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Should I send you a package with a kilo potatoes ?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too heavy, the postman would go on strike.
> But thanks anyway.



Good idea for Adam’s TORTOISE?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> More open spaces. Love it.



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! I’m off to read a book and... zzzz. Not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> That looks so nice, I love the country. My dream is to own about 500acres and live off-grid


Thank you. I was born in a small town, lived there with my parents, went to school .... but in 1993 I bought this house where I live because it has a large property and I owned two horses at that time.
I never missed the town. I love the country too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon Roommates 
I have a busy afternoon and wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, thank you ! Summer isn`t so hot here and autumn and winter can get cold. How hot are you summer temps ?
> I love the wonderful beach in your pictures. I love the sea and the beach.


Just the other day it was about 37.5c. Depending which area you are in it can also reach 40c in the middle of summer.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> That's beautiful. Love seeing the cats in the picture too. You live in the wide, open spaces!
> 
> Ok, I'll play this game too. Here's what I see when I look out over my front gate:
> View attachment 224915


Thank you Yvonne. Yes, here is a wide and open space and I love it. I love nature, the green grass, the trees and all the wild animals here. When it is spring I take some nice pictures for you !
But it seems to me that you have much space around your house too, I love that view.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo! Hoo!


No, I don`t like you ..... I love you !
Wooohhhhhoooo !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love the colours!


Indian summer ..... I love it ! Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good idea for Adam’s TORTOISE?


I'd be very happy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! I’m off to read a book and... zzzz. Not see you all tomorrow.


Nos da, Lena! 
Enjoy book and sleep. 
Not see you, too, hopefully!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon Roommates
> I have a busy afternoon and wanted to pop in and say hi!


Hi! 
Indeed. 
Thanks for popping in, always appreciated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Just the other day it was about 37.5c. Depending which area you are in it can also reach 40c in the middle of summer.


I'm not happy until it reaches 45!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Until tomorrow.


Laila sa'eda! (night night in Arabic)
Ahlaam ladida. (sweet dreams) . 
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, I don`t like you ..... I love you !
> Wooohhhhhoooo !!!!


Gosh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Indian summer ..... I love it ! Thank you !


Tis beautiful, just like you!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis beautiful, just like you!


 I be ashamed....


----------



## Bee62

When I am_ big_ I`d like to have 100. 000 likes too ......


----------



## Maro2Bear

Saturday's nice visit by Father Frost with a 3.5 inch deposit of frozen wet snow has now melted thanks to the warming rays of sunshine. The storm has passed, but created space for cold Canadian winds, coupled with sub freezing temperatures to settle. Blustery, freezing evening followed by a forecast blustery freezing day tomorrow. It is Winter afterall. Hard to complain. It doesn't help that I'm watching a Rick Steve's TV program exploring Tuscany...farmlands, wine, pasta, and well-aged proscutto and seasoned cheese!

Afternoon and evening all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Laila sa'eda! (night night in Arabic)
> Ahlaam ladida. (sweet dreams) .
> Speak soon.



.... anta aydunn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I be ashamed....


Don't be silly young lady! 
Ask anyone here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When I am_ big_ I`d like to have 100. 000 likes too ......


Just a matter of time.............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Saturday's nice visit by Father Frost with a 3.5 inch deposit of frozen wet snow has now melted thanks to the warming rays of sunshine. The storm has passed, but created space for cold Canadian winds, coupled with sub freezing temperatures to settle. Blustery, freezing evening followed by a forecast blustery freezing day tomorrow. It is Winter afterall. Hard to complain. It doesn't help that I'm watching a Rick Steve's TV program exploring Tuscany...farmlands, wine, pasta, and well-aged proscutto and seasoned cheese!
> 
> Afternoon and evening all.


Good evening! 
Points for the cheese mention, but it all sounds a bit chilly to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> .... anta aydunn.


Me too! 
You speak Arabic?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Enough to keep you interested, guessing and curious! Jibna tazijah?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Saturday's nice visit by Father Frost with a 3.5 inch deposit of frozen wet snow has now melted thanks to the warming rays of sunshine. The storm has passed, but created space for cold Canadian winds, coupled with sub freezing temperatures to settle. Blustery, freezing evening followed by a forecast blustery freezing day tomorrow. It is Winter afterall. Hard to complain. It doesn't help that I'm watching a Rick Steve's TV program exploring Tuscany...farmlands, wine, pasta, and well-aged proscutto and seasoned cheese!
> 
> Afternoon and evening all.


Good afternoon !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a matter of time.............................


Yeah, I am only one year "old" ( on TFO )....


----------



## Bee62

madha tthdth?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> My TORTOISE arrived, how super exciting!! It has Eds name on it So I assume Ed sent it unless it's a cunning decoy. I assume I am not allowed to.open it yet??? Also a card from Linda, you are so creative, I love it. So big thanks to Ed @ZEROPILOT and Linda @JoesMum


Prepare to be underwhelmed.
It was my pleasure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> We’re going to see Queen and Adam Lambert tonight at London’s O2 Arena.


I didn't know that Queen still existed.
How could they have replaced Freddy Mercury?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not awfully fond of sushi.
> I'll stick to the spuds.


Wrong continent tonight.
We ended up eating Dim Sum.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> madha tthdth?


This sounds like you're trying to talk with a mouth full of custard!!!! 
Tee hee hee!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wrong continent tonight.
> We ended up eating Dim Sum.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's more like it!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't know that Queen still existed.
> How could they have replaced Freddy Mercury?



They make a point of keeping the singers' name separate to say they're not replacing him. There's been a few iterations.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, just got back from the Oschner outpatient clinic. Spent all afternoon there with hubby, who was having scheduled outpatient surgery to remove a skin cancer that was next to his eye. The surgery was entirely successful, and the surgeon used special cosmetic surgery procedures to close the wound so that it'll just look like a normal crease and not a scar.  But he's got 10 stitches you can see, plus more that are buried deeper. Hubby is napping now and I may do likewise!
Hubby is a very fair-skinned platinum blond who grew up in Texas: running around outside all the time. The sun exposure is catching up with him! This is about his 4th surgery. 
But all's well that ends well, says I!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Enough to keep you interested, guessing and curious! Jibna tazijah?


Yes, please! ! ! !! 
Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Prepare to be underwhelmed.
> It was my pleasure.


No you can't say that! I have high expectations!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, I am only one year "old" ( on TFO )....


Indeed, you are a sweet little baby!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> madha tthdth?


No?
What ..............??????? something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Prepare to be underwhelmed.
> It was my pleasure.


STOP IT ! ! ! 
Your TORTOISE went down (literally, in part) tremendously well last year! 
I very much doubt this year will be any different! 
And I still haven't repaid the poo you sent me!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> This sounds like you're trying to talk with a mouth full of custard!!!!
> Tee hee hee!!!


Or hot soup


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No?
> What ..............??????? something.


( Maybe my translator is a little bit crazy .... )

masa' alkhayr


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Wow, I would never have thought that England would have that kind of problem. We are currently on a level 6 water restrictions. Which means that we are only allowed 87ltrs of water per person. No watering of gardens unless you have a borehole or a well point and if you do, you are only allowed to water on certain days. All and any water that I can save and put in the garden gets put in the garden. Although I have to be careful what I put in the garden as well, because the torts eat from it. I buy bottled water now to use for the tortoises water bowls and soaking tubs. Good Luck on your side I hope it gets better and you don't go on water restrictions.


Me either


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, you are a sweet little baby!


Sweet little baby tort like this ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I don't think I've ever mentioned number of 'likes' before, but can't resist it now.
> I just reached 100,000!
> WOW ! ! !
> Thanks all!



Congratulations.  I have no idea how many I have. I do have 90 posts to catch up with. You lot have been garrulous this evening!


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends! sooo, i hadn’t opened a parcel because i thought it was the perfume... it’s from mum!!
> 
> @JoesMum , you truly are an angel!!!! thank you sooo much, im truly grateful for your kindness and thoughtfulness x



Phew! I was worried it hadn’t arrived


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks like meerkat hunting posture to me.
> Good morning!
> Very pretty but too cold for me!


Brr!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Sweet little baby tort like this ?
> View attachment 224925


That is so cute!


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Bambam1989

Afternoon to you as well. Hope everything is going good.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> That is so cute!


Yes it is.... Want more of cute pics ?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't know that Queen still existed.
> How could they have replaced Freddy Mercury?


This \/


jaizei said:


> They make a point of keeping the singers' name separate to say they're not replacing him. There's been a few iterations.


Adam Lambert has been singing with them (Roger Taylor and Brian May) for 5 years now. John Deacon retired some time ago. 

There was a very neat bit where the “ghost of Freddie” sang with Brian May at the end of _Love of my life_ and they also used original Queen vocals and footage in the middle section of _Bohemian Rhapsody_

I have been a fan of Queen ever since I can remember. You start out thinking about how Freddie would have done things to start, but rapidly get caught up in the music. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Momof4

@CarolM 
I have a friend who grew up in Cape Town. Your drought sounds like us her in California. Welcome to the CDR!!
I read every here almost everyday but don’t post to much right now.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Yes it is.... Want more of cute pics ?
> View attachment 224926


[emoji7] cuteness overload!!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji7] cuteness overload!!


SORRY !


----------



## Bee62

Nighty night roommates. I am on my way to bed.
Not to see you tomorrow again.
Gute Nacht .


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Nighty night roommates. I am on my way to bed.
> Not to see you tomorrow again.
> Gute Nacht .



Gute nacht Sabine. Not see you tomorrow 

We are on our way home in the car. It has warmed up considerably in the last couple of hours... it’s a much more bearable +6C


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> They make a point of keeping the singers' name separate to say they're not replacing him. There's been a few iterations.


Goodness! 
hello, Cameron! 
Seriously nice to not see you in here again. 
It seems everyone's coming in here now, which is great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, just got back from the Oschner outpatient clinic. Spent all afternoon there with hubby, who was having scheduled outpatient surgery to remove a skin cancer that was next to his eye. The surgery was entirely successful, and the surgeon used special cosmetic surgery procedures to close the wound so that it'll just look like a normal crease and not a scar.  But he's got 10 stitches you can see, plus more that are buried deeper. Hubby is napping now and I may do likewise!
> Hubby is a very fair-skinned platinum blond who grew up in Texas: running around outside all the time. The sun exposure is catching up with him! This is about his 4th surgery.
> But all's well that ends well, says I!


Very interesting. 
Send best wishes to hubby and from wifey too, who is very pale and may be in for some of the same!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Well, just got back from the Oschner outpatient clinic. Spent all afternoon there with hubby, who was having scheduled outpatient surgery to remove a skin cancer that was next to his eye. The surgery was entirely successful, and the surgeon used special cosmetic surgery procedures to close the wound so that it'll just look like a normal crease and not a scar.  But he's got 10 stitches you can see, plus more that are buried deeper. Hubby is napping now and I may do likewise!
> Hubby is a very fair-skinned platinum blond who grew up in Texas: running around outside all the time. The sun exposure is catching up with him! This is about his 4th surgery.
> But all's well that ends well, says I!


I am glad your hubby's op went OK. JoesDad is a fair skinned redhead and has his moles checked annually. He has been lucky so far. He has had 3 removed, but all have been clear.

A university friend hasn't been so fortunate and his melanoma had spread by the time they found it. He has had punishing chemotherapy. They think it's in remission, but it is early days.

You cannot be too careful with melanoma!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Something about Adam Lambert makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ( Maybe my translator is a little bit crazy .... )
> 
> masa' alkhayr


Ah, you mean 'Good evening?'
In which case shukran!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Brr!


Absolutely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> I have a friend who grew up in Cape Town. Your drought sounds like us her in California. Welcome to the CDR!!
> I read every here almost everyday but don’t post to much right now.


But you know you are always most welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nighty night roommates. I am on my way to bed.
> Not to see you tomorrow again.
> Gute Nacht .


Night night! 
Missed a lot tonight due to Christmas tree assembly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Gute nacht Sabine. Not see you tomorrow
> 
> We are on our way home in the car. It has warmed up considerably in the last couple of hours... it’s a much more bearable +6C



Not bearable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something about Adam Lambert makes my skin crawl.


Me too.
But hopefully not the name Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night, ROOMMATES. 
It is genuinely lovely to see so many posts by so many people:! 
Bless you all!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, ROOMMATES.
> It is genuinely lovely to see so many posts by so many people:!
> Bless you all!


Sweet dreams!


----------



## CarolM

Hi Kathy,

It is amazing to see actually just how small the world is sometimes. And very interesting to see that what we think is a big issue here in Cape Town, other places have already been dealing with for alot longer. And thank you that you broke your silence to welcome me. Makes me feel very welcome.


----------



## CarolM

BTW, Good Morning All, I hope everyone had a good nights sleep. Another day has dawned, so lets see what it brings.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Well, just got back from the Oschner outpatient clinic. Spent all afternoon there with hubby, who was having scheduled outpatient surgery to remove a skin cancer that was next to his eye. The surgery was entirely successful, and the surgeon used special cosmetic surgery procedures to close the wound so that it'll just look like a normal crease and not a scar.  But he's got 10 stitches you can see, plus more that are buried deeper. Hubby is napping now and I may do likewise!
> Hubby is a very fair-skinned platinum blond who grew up in Texas: running around outside all the time. The sun exposure is catching up with him! This is about his 4th surgery.
> But all's well that ends well, says I!


Good Luck, I hope he recovers well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not happy until it reaches 45!


I would die in that heat. Glad there is at least one happy camper in heat like that.


----------



## JSWallace

CarolM said:


> BTW, Good Morning All, I hope everyone had a good nights sleep. Another day has dawned, so lets see what it brings.


Good Morning Carol, I am getting up with temps of 4° which is so much better than yesterdays -6°!!! Have a marvellous day...


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> Good Morning Carol, I am getting up with temps of 4° which is so much better than yesterdays -6°!!! Have a marvellous day...


I am scared of jinxing it, however today it is overcast, so hopefully we get some rain. I am not sure what the temperature is outside, but it is definitely cooler than yesterday. I hope you have a fantastic day as well.


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning friends and wibblers! today starts with tea and my new lamp [emoji3] 

i can’t wait on items from amazon anymore, my TORTOISE will have to be shipped it 2 parts my mum and dad ordered vouchers for a stake house... they got ‘lost’ in the post as well. postman pat has a lot to answer for!! 

i will be taking a half day from work to go shopping and post office. i have found out the DHL depo is near my work, i might visit them today. 

hope everyone is having a smoother time preparing!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Well, just got back from the Oschner outpatient clinic. Spent all afternoon there with hubby, who was having scheduled outpatient surgery to remove a skin cancer that was next to his eye. The surgery was entirely successful, and the surgeon used special cosmetic surgery procedures to close the wound so that it'll just look like a normal crease and not a scar.  But he's got 10 stitches you can see, plus more that are buried deeper. Hubby is napping now and I may do likewise!
> Hubby is a very fair-skinned platinum blond who grew up in Texas: running around outside all the time. The sun exposure is catching up with him! This is about his 4th surgery.
> But all's well that ends well, says I!


Wishing your hubby a speedy recovery, Bea!


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends and wibblers! today starts with tea and my new lamp [emoji3]
> 
> i can’t wait on items from amazon anymore, my TORTOISE will have to be shipped it 2 parts my mum and dad ordered vouchers for a stake house... they got ‘lost’ in the post as well. postman pat has a lot to answer for!!
> 
> i will be taking a half day from work to go shopping and post office. i have found out the DHL depo is near my work, i might visit them today.
> 
> hope everyone is having a smoother time preparing!


Sounds like South Africa. Here if you don't want things to go walkies you have to use a courier service, normal post (unless it is a Bill) can grow legs and end up somewhere else. LOL


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Just checking in. It's my work week, unfortunately. Hope to be around a bit more next week, and then we're going south for Christmas. To Budapest and Vienna.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something about Adam Lambert makes my skin crawl.



You’re the second person to say that to me in the last few hours. 

From where we were sat, a long way up and back, we could barely see him. 

I treated the experience like going to see the stage show _We will rock you_... it was a show featuring Queen music made better by Brian May being on guitar


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s still 6C here. 

I am glad to hear it has warmed up for you Jane. I am still taking thermals when we head up for Mum’s birthday this weekend though 

Lena, I am not expecting Vienna & Budapest to be much warmer than Roskilde,but I am looking forwards to the postcards. I have never been to Hungary! I love Vienna, but it can be VERY cold there. 

Fingers crossed for rain in Cape Town and successful post in Paisley too. 

John, it would be ringing Royal Mail and putting in a complaint about missing post. You won’t get compensation probably, but if people complain they will start investigating... it happened here a few years ago and they caught a guy at the sorting office.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> Lena, I am not expecting Vienna & Budapest to be much warmer than Roskilde,but I am looking forwards to the postcards. I have never been to Hungary! I love Vienna, but it can be VERY cold there.
> 
> ...



Haha. I expect it could be colder if anything, these countries being in the middle of the continent. But geographically, they're south, which is just a heart-warming thought. 
Any tips regarding Vienna? It will be my first trip to both places.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something about Adam Lambert makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Well, just got back from the Oschner outpatient clinic. Spent all afternoon there with hubby, who was having scheduled outpatient surgery to remove a skin cancer that was next to his eye. The surgery was entirely successful, and the surgeon used special cosmetic surgery procedures to close the wound so that it'll just look like a normal crease and not a scar.  But he's got 10 stitches you can see, plus more that are buried deeper. Hubby is napping now and I may do likewise!
> Hubby is a very fair-skinned platinum blond who grew up in Texas: running around outside all the time. The sun exposure is catching up with him! This is about his 4th surgery.
> But all's well that ends well, says I!


Sending you and hubby the best wishes and for him a good wound healing. White skin and bright hair are no good preconditions to live under a "agressive" sun like in Texas.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> It is amazing to see actually just how small the world is sometimes. And very interesting to see that what we think is a big issue here in Cape Town, other places have already been dealing with for alot longer. And thank you that you broke your silence to welcome me. Makes me feel very welcome.


Not only feel welcome. You are welcome. That makes the difference !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not only feel welcome. You are welcome. That makes the difference !


Yes it does and thank you. You guys are so nice and extremely patient. Could not have asked for more.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes it does and thank you. You guys are so nice and extremely patient. Could not have asked for more.


You have found the right place with the right people.  
By the way: Can we have pics of your tort ? We are addicted to pics


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You have found the right place with the right people.
> By the way: Can we have pics of your tort ? We are addicted to pics


Sure I am always happy to share pics. But most of these have already been posted here, so apologies to those of you have already seen them. The pic of baby 1 had sand in the table, until JoesMum taught me otherwise. Baby2 is what Baby looks like now and is the most recent photo. Baby3 is more or less right in the beginning after I found Baby, however the grass did not do well in the table so had to replace it. And the closed chamber is what I finally figured out this weekend - how to close the table. But I have since realised that I the wall might get mold due to the humidty so have to figure something out which will solve that issue and or try and find a better solution that won't cost me the earth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> BTW, Good Morning All, I hope everyone had a good nights sleep. Another day has dawned, so lets see what it brings.


Good afternoon, Carol. 
i'm rather late today, computer problems this morning, seems okay now though


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol.
> i'm rather late today, computer problems this morning, seems okay now though


So instead of bugs and Lice you had Gremlins. But beware, I have heard that you mustn't get water on them or feed them at midnight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning friends and wibblers! today starts with tea and my new lamp [emoji3]
> 
> i can’t wait on items from amazon anymore, my TORTOISE will have to be shipped it 2 parts my mum and dad ordered vouchers for a stake house... they got ‘lost’ in the post as well. postman pat has a lot to answer for!!
> 
> i will be taking a half day from work to go shopping and post office. i have found out the DHL depo is near my work, i might visit them today.
> 
> hope everyone is having a smoother time preparing!


Good afternoon, John! 
Golly, that's not good news re your TORTOISE. 
I think all the others are safely posted and three or four of us are waiting with itchy fingers for the opening day as our parcels have arrived.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Good Luck, I hope he recovers well.



Thank you! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Wishing your hubby a speedy recovery, Bea!



Thank you! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Sending you and hubby the best wishes and for him a good wound healing. White skin and bright hair are no good preconditions to live under a "agressive" sun like in Texas.



Thank you! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Sure I am always happy to share pics. But most of these have already been posted here, so apologies to those of you have already seen them. The pic of baby 1 had sand in the table, until JoesMum taught me otherwise. Baby2 is what Baby looks like now and is the most recent photo. Baby3 is more or less right in the beginning after I found Baby, however the grass did not do well in the table so had to replace it. And the closed chamber is what I finally figured out this weekend - how to close the table. But I have since realised that I the wall might get mold due to the humidty so have to figure something out which will solve that issue and or try and find a better solution that won't cost me the earth.



WOW!!!! [emoji2] What a gorgeous little tort!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Did you say you FOUND him???! [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Sure I am always happy to share pics. But most of these have already been posted here, so apologies to those of you have already seen them. The pic of baby 1 had sand in the table, until JoesMum taught me otherwise. Baby2 is what Baby looks like now and is the most recent photo. Baby3 is more or less right in the beginning after I found Baby, however the grass did not do well in the table so had to replace it. And the closed chamber is what I finally figured out this weekend - how to close the table. But I have since realised that I the wall might get mold due to the humidty so have to figure something out which will solve that issue and or try and find a better solution that won't cost me the earth.



What kind d of tort is your beautiful Baby? [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> What kind d of tort is your beautiful Baby? [emoji2]


Chersina Angulata - Bowsprit I think is the other name.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! [emoji2] What a gorgeous little tort!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Did you say you FOUND him???! [emoji33]


Yes. It was an egg which hatched in my garden. And I probably should have left him alone but just didn't have the heart to let nature take its course.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Chersina Angulata - Bowsprit I think is the other name.



WOW!!! I don’t know if anyone else here has one!!! [emoji2][emoji106]
Have you ever seen a Speckled Padloper?? [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! I don’t know if anyone else here has one!!! [emoji2][emoji106]
> Have you ever seen a Speckled Padloper?? [emoji2]


Not sure. Will have to google it and see if I recognise it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning lovely roommates 
My TORTOISE was waiting for me last night when I got home! I’m so excited! I will post pictures woo get home from work


----------



## johnandjade

good afternoon all, went to DHL depo... surprise surprise they passed the buck and i have to call customer service, starting to get angry now! i guess that’s a good thing though, means im getting back to normal . just just about to head to post office to ship out... 

to my TORTOISE, i can only apologise for the delay... i will ship the item i have and the rest as soon as it arrives! i have lost faith in the postal service , where is kevin costner when you need him!!! 

next year preparations for christmas start in october.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sure I am always happy to share pics. But most of these have already been posted here, so apologies to those of you have already seen them. The pic of baby 1 had sand in the table, until JoesMum taught me otherwise. Baby2 is what Baby looks like now and is the most recent photo. Baby3 is more or less right in the beginning after I found Baby, however the grass did not do well in the table so had to replace it. And the closed chamber is what I finally figured out this weekend - how to close the table. But I have since realised that I the wall might get mold due to the humidty so have to figure something out which will solve that issue and or try and find a better solution that won't cost me the earth.



Aw, Baby is beautiful!
I haven’t seen these. Thank you for sharing. Did you say you found Baby?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol.
> i'm rather late today, computer problems this morning, seems okay now though



Meerkats on the loose again?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! [emoji2] What a gorgeous little tort!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Did you say you FOUND him???! [emoji33]



SNAP!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Yes. It was an egg which hatched in my garden. And I probably should have left him alone but just didn't have the heart to let nature take its course.


That is SO INCREDIBLY COOL!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Moozillion

As I was driving Hubby home from his procedure yesterday, he said the doctor told him ice cream would help the healing process. When I told him I didn't hear the doctor say that, he informed me that the last time he had his hearing aids adjusted, they added a setting where you can hear what the speaker MEANT to say, rather than what they said. 
Can't argue with that. 
We got coffee flavor, and he shared with me.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! I don’t know if anyone else here has one!!! [emoji2][emoji106]
> Have you ever seen a Speckled Padloper?? [emoji2]


No I don't think I have seen one. But I could be wrong and just didn't recognise it.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> As I was driving Hubby home from his procedure yesterday, he said the doctor told him ice cream would help the healing process. When I told him I didn't hear the doctor say that, he informed me that the last time he had his hearing aids adjusted, they added a setting where you can hear what the speaker MEANT to say, rather than what they said.
> Can't argue with that.
> We got coffee flavor, and he shared with me.



How sweet! Literally.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aw, Baby is beautiful!
> I haven’t seen these. Thank you for sharing. Did you say you found Baby?


Thank you. I think Baby is beautiful too [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, went to DHL depo... surprise surprise they passed the buck and i have to call customer service, starting to get angry now! i guess that’s a good thing though, means im getting back to normal . just just about to head to post office to ship out...
> 
> to my TORTOISE, i can only apologise for the delay... i will ship the item i have and the rest as soon as it arrives! i have lost faith in the postal service , where is kevin costner when you need him!!!
> 
> next year preparations for christmas start in october.



I’m  at your DHL service too! 
Any idea what happened to that perfume?
Grr... Don’t we all love a good postal service... and unicorns.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> As I was driving Hubby home from his procedure yesterday, he said the doctor told him ice cream would help the healing process. When I told him I didn't hear the doctor say that, he informed me that the last time he had his hearing aids adjusted, they added a setting where you can hear what the speaker MEANT to say, rather than what they said.
> Can't argue with that.
> We got coffee flavor, and he shared with me.


Can't go wrong with that. Ice cream is always good.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 224975


Figures. Soon as you leave the house they bring your package.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, just got back from the Oschner outpatient clinic. Spent all afternoon there with hubby, who was having scheduled outpatient surgery to remove a skin cancer that was next to his eye. The surgery was entirely successful, and the surgeon used special cosmetic surgery procedures to close the wound so that it'll just look like a normal crease and not a scar.  But he's got 10 stitches you can see, plus more that are buried deeper. Hubby is napping now and I may do likewise!
> Hubby is a very fair-skinned platinum blond who grew up in Texas: running around outside all the time. The sun exposure is catching up with him! This is about his 4th surgery.
> But all's well that ends well, says I!


Hope hubby is feeling good today. 
Send him my love and regards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Just checking in. It's my work week, unfortunately. Hope to be around a bit more next week, and then we're going south for Christmas. To Budapest and Vienna.


Wow! 
Two of my favourite cities in the world. 
Bit chilly at this time of year, though.
Always watch the New Year's concert from Vienna. 
Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s still 6C here.
> 
> I am glad to hear it has warmed up for you Jane. I am still taking thermals when we head up for Mum’s birthday this weekend though
> 
> Lena, I am not expecting Vienna & Budapest to be much warmer than Roskilde,but I am looking forwards to the postcards. I have never been to Hungary! I love Vienna, but it can be VERY cold there.
> 
> Fingers crossed for rain in Cape Town and successful post in Paisley too.
> 
> John, it would be ringing Royal Mail and putting in a complaint about missing post. You won’t get compensation probably, but if people complain they will start investigating... it happened here a few years ago and they caught a guy at the sorting office.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
One of out local postmen in Somerset got arrested with thousands of undelivered Christmas cards and letters in his flat. He's been opening them all to take out the Christmas money people sent to children!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Haha. I expect it could be colder if anything, these countries being in the middle of the continent. But geographically, they're south, which is just a heart-warming thought.
> Any tips regarding Vienna? It will be my first trip to both places.


Spend a lot of time in the coffee cafes, nothing like them in the whole world. 
Visit the palaces and anywhere connected with classical music, but it won't be hard, the city is alive with music everywhere and all the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Sure I am always happy to share pics. But most of these have already been posted here, so apologies to those of you have already seen them. The pic of baby 1 had sand in the table, until JoesMum taught me otherwise. Baby2 is what Baby looks like now and is the most recent photo. Baby3 is more or less right in the beginning after I found Baby, however the grass did not do well in the table so had to replace it. And the closed chamber is what I finally figured out this weekend - how to close the table. But I have since realised that I the wall might get mold due to the humidty so have to figure something out which will solve that issue and or try and find a better solution that won't cost me the earth.


Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning lovely roommates
> My TORTOISE was waiting for me last night when I got home! I’m so excited! I will post pictures woo get home from work


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good afternoon all, went to DHL depo... surprise surprise they passed the buck and i have to call customer service, starting to get angry now! i guess that’s a good thing though, means im getting back to normal . just just about to head to post office to ship out...
> 
> to my TORTOISE, i can only apologise for the delay... i will ship the item i have and the rest as soon as it arrives! i have lost faith in the postal service , where is kevin costner when you need him!!!
> 
> next year preparations for christmas start in october.


Yes, remind me, people, next year we'll start the TORTOISE a little earlier.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Meerkats on the loose again?


'Spect so. 
Pesky critters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> As I was driving Hubby home from his procedure yesterday, he said the doctor told him ice cream would help the healing process. When I told him I didn't hear the doctor say that, he informed me that the last time he had his hearing aids adjusted, they added a setting where you can hear what the speaker MEANT to say, rather than what they said.
> Can't argue with that.
> We got coffee flavor, and he shared with me.


That's a good one, I will make good use of that.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good morning, Noel!


Morning Adam 
I was just thinking about my TORTOISE and how cool the postal marks are. I love how it say Royal Mail


----------



## johnandjade

Kristoff said:


> I’m  at your DHL service too!
> Any idea what happened to that perfume?
> Grr... Don’t we all love a good postal service... and unicorns.





the hecktors bumped it 


(i think it has been stolen)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Adam
> I was just thinking about my TORTOISE and how cool the postal marks are. I love how it say Royal Mail


Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
No clues!


----------



## johnandjade

part one of TORTOISE sent, will arrive in time and needs signed for... i have a tracking number


----------



## johnandjade

now to address the cards, i apologise in advance for my handwriting... its painful to write


----------



## johnandjade

vintage tv music channel, a wee beer, sun lamp on and feeling awesome [emoji41]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m  at your DHL service too!
> Any idea what happened to that perfume?
> Grr... Don’t we all love a good postal service... and unicorns.


Shame that is so not cool.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s still 6C here.
> 
> I am glad to hear it has warmed up for you Jane. I am still taking thermals when we head up for Mum’s birthday this weekend though
> 
> Lena, I am not expecting Vienna & Budapest to be much warmer than Roskilde,but I am looking forwards to the postcards. I have never been to Hungary! I love Vienna, but it can be VERY cold there.
> 
> Fingers crossed for rain in Cape Town and successful post in Paisley too.
> 
> John, it would be ringing Royal Mail and putting in a complaint about missing post. You won’t get compensation probably, but if people complain they will start investigating... it happened here a few years ago and they caught a guy at the sorting office.


I am happy to say we did get a little bit of rain. Just enough to wet the ground. But we will take anything we can get so not complaining.


----------



## johnandjade

almost finished, lots more cards to post than last year it’s awesome


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> vintage tv music channel, a wee beer, sun lamp on and feeling awesome [emoji41]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

on the phone to DHL [emoji35]


----------



## Bambam1989

My husband is awesome.
He left work early last night to surprise me with chocolates and vodka! Why? Because he wanted to.
Been married for almost 9yrs.


----------



## johnandjade

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is awesome.
> He left work early last night to surprise me with chocolates and vodka! Why? Because he wanted to.
> Been married for almost 9yrs.



result!!!


----------



## johnandjade

DHL complaints saying i have to contact the seller. 

i told them i am now going to the police as there has been a theft


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is awesome.
> He left work early last night to surprise me with chocolates and vodka! Why? Because he wanted to.
> Been married for almost 9yrs.


How lovely! 
It's nice to know the romance hasn't died.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is awesome.
> He left work early last night to surprise me with chocolates and vodka! Why? Because he wanted to.
> Been married for almost 9yrs.


I'd say he's a KEEPER for sure!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> DHL complaints saying i have to contact the seller.
> 
> i told them i am now going to the police as there has been a theft



That's terrible!


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> I'd say he's a KEEPER for sure!!!!


I've known this for a long time[emoji1]


----------



## johnandjade

seriously, it just gets worse ‍


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 225003
> 
> 
> seriously, it just gets worse ‍


Oh no.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 225003
> 
> 
> seriously, it just gets worse ‍



Oh dear. I’m sure your TORTOISE will understand. Ed did, last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 225003
> 
> 
> seriously, it just gets worse ‍


Crikey! 
Oh, goodness!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. A flying visit as I have been out governoring again and I need some dinner! Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sure I am always happy to share pics. But most of these have already been posted here, so apologies to those of you have already seen them. The pic of baby 1 had sand in the table, until JoesMum taught me otherwise. Baby2 is what Baby looks like now and is the most recent photo. Baby3 is more or less right in the beginning after I found Baby, however the grass did not do well in the table so had to replace it. And the closed chamber is what I finally figured out this weekend - how to close the table. But I have since realised that I the wall might get mold due to the humidty so have to figure something out which will solve that issue and or try and find a better solution that won't cost me the earth.


Thank you for the pics. Your babies are cute. Where do you get them from ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Haha. I expect it could be colder if anything, these countries being in the middle of the continent. But geographically, they're south, which is just a heart-warming thought.
> Any tips regarding Vienna? It will be my first trip to both places.



Just LOVE both Vienna and Budapest and Prague. I'm sure the Christmas Markets are all set up in Vienna and down by The Ratskeller I believe they have a great outdoor ice skating rink, market stalls, grilled salmon, CHEESES, warm wine, roasted ham hocks, chestnuts etc. In Budapest, in the small street *behind* the US embassy are two very very traditional local Hungarian restaurants with great food, not touristy at all. Both are great, I believe one serves local Hungarian beer, and one doesnt. These are the kinds of places where local families gather for Sunday lunches. Try both!

Heres one of them, the street is Hold Street


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A flying visit as I have been out governoring again and I need some dinner! Not see you tomorrow!


Good evening and goodnight! 
Hopefully chat a bit tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just LOVE both Vienna and Budapest and Prague. I'm sure the Christmas Markets are all set up in Vienna and down by The Ratskeller I believe they have a great outdoor ice skating rink, market stalls, grilled salmon, CHEESES, warm wine, roasted ham hocks, chestnuts etc. In Budapest, in the small street *behind* the US embassy are two very very traditional local Hungarian restaurants with great food, not touristy at all. Both are great, I believe one serves local Hungarian beer, and one doesnt. These are the kinds of places where local families gather for Sunday lunches. Try both!
> 
> Heres one of them, the street is Hold Street
> 
> View attachment 225015


Splendid advice. 
And points for the cheese mention, of course!


----------



## Moozillion

YAAAAYYYYYY!!!! I got ANOTHER forum card!!!!!
A beautiful card from Denmark, and a SWEET note from Elena!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAYYYYYY!!!! I got ANOTHER forum card!!!!!
> A beautiful card from Denmark, and a SWEET note from Elena!!!! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 225023


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225026


If it's not careful it will end up in the pie!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> now to address the cards, i apologise in advance for my handwriting... its painful to write



I just addressed my out of country peeps!! 

I ran out of cards so I need more.


----------



## Momof4

Silly question to my USA people...
Did you use forever stamps or did it cost more to send across the pond? 
I can’t remember from last year and I don’t want to waste the stamps if it going to be metered.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is awesome.
> He left work early last night to surprise me with chocolates and vodka! Why? Because he wanted to.
> Been married for almost 9yrs.



Or wanted “something!”


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Or wanted “something!”


That's what wifey says when I do something romantic.
"What are you after?"
Sigh.


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> Silly question to my USA people...
> Did you use forever stamps or did it cost more to send across the pond?
> I can’t remember from last year and I don’t want to waste the stamps if it going to be metered.



$1.15 for international letters, or 3 forever stamps if you're lazy


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's what wifey says when I do something romantic.
> "What are you after?"
> Sigh.



Cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Cheese.


Usually, yes. 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Silly question to my USA people...
> Did you use forever stamps or did it cost more to send across the pond?
> I can’t remember from last year and I don’t want to waste the stamps if it going to be metered.


They give you a special stamp for overseas.


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Or wanted “something!”


That's usually me that wants "something"![emoji28]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
Our Christmas tree is up, lights on but not finished decorating it yet. 
Pictures tomorrow, i hope!


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all 
Have a Supa Dupa Day


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!
> Our Christmas tree is up, lights on but not finished decorating it yet.
> Pictures tomorrow, i hope!


We have to still put ours up.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just LOVE both Vienna and Budapest and Prague. I'm sure the Christmas Markets are all set up in Vienna and down by The Ratskeller I believe they have a great outdoor ice skating rink, market stalls, grilled salmon, CHEESES, warm wine, roasted ham hocks, chestnuts etc. In Budapest, in the small street *behind* the US embassy are two very very traditional local Hungarian restaurants with great food, not touristy at all. Both are great, I believe one serves local Hungarian beer, and one doesnt. These are the kinds of places where local families gather for Sunday lunches. Try both!
> 
> Heres one of them, the street is Hold Street
> 
> View attachment 225015


Wow. Thank you so much for the tips, Mark! Local food recommended by a friend is very important to this traveler. 
Prague is our destination for the Easter holiday. 
You did travel a lot, didn't you?
Just out of curiosity: what's the deal with the Russian text in the screenshot you shared?  Это просто совпадение, Яндекс или ты говоришь по-русски?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAYYYYYY!!!! I got ANOTHER forum card!!!!!
> A beautiful card from Denmark, and a SWEET note from Elena!!!! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 225023


Yikes. I'll make sure to send non-touristy ones in envelopes next time.  Hope my scribblings didn't get damaged on the way and are still legible.  
So glad these cards are reaching their destinations!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225026


"Technically, she didn't step on the table"


----------



## CarolM

Some new baking designs! What a nice Kitty wanting to help Mommy bake....


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates 
Another very early day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> They give you a special stamp for overseas.


Just buy a sheet of them. save yourself a wait in line next time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Day four of the tortoises living in the house.
Morning number four of it being in the upper 40s at night.
Iguanas are dying by the thousands and lots of introduced fishes are starting to die in the waterways.
The guppies in my koi pond have all gone belly-up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!
> Our Christmas tree is up, lights on but not finished decorating it yet.
> Pictures tomorrow, i hope!


No tree this year.
Last year Suki ate part of it. AND chewed on some electrical cords.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Day four of the tortoises living in the house.
> Morning number four of it being in the upper 40s at night.
> Iguanas are dying by the thousands and lots of introduced fishes are starting to die in the waterways.
> The guppies in my koi pond have all gone belly-up.



Oh no. This is horrible. What’s wrong with this weather?!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> No tree this year.
> Last year Suki ate part of it. AND chewed on some electrical cords.



Er... Watt?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Day four of the tortoises living in the house.
> Morning number four of it being in the upper 40s at night.
> Iguanas are dying by the thousands and lots of introduced fishes are starting to die in the waterways.
> The guppies in my koi pond have all gone belly-up.


 That is terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> Have a Supa Dupa Day


Good afternoon, Carol. 
You have a splendiferous day, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> "Technically, she didn't step on the table"
> View attachment 225040


Hmm.
That's all right then. 
Good morning, Lena:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> Another very early day!


Good morning, Noel! 
Far, far too early! 
Have a good one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Day four of the tortoises living in the house.
> Morning number four of it being in the upper 40s at night.
> Iguanas are dying by the thousands and lots of introduced fishes are starting to die in the waterways.
> The guppies in my koi pond have all gone belly-up.


Good morning, Ed! 
i am very sorry about your fish, and even the iguanas, actually. 
Brrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. This is horrible. What’s wrong with this weather?!


I just checked
It's 43 degrees


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two more Christmas cards arrived for me today! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, Jane and Yvonne! @JSWallace and @Yvonne G 
Lovely cards and both have sent cards for Zak, too! 
Yvonne, I shall try growing the lovely seeds in the spring, but with my purple fingers i'm not holding up much hope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Birthday to Laura! 
@Laura1412 
Hope you and Clyde are well, have seen you lurking but not posting recently. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! ! !
Have a great day and hope you get lots of nice pressies. 
Please remember to save us some cake! 
Lots of love,
Adam wifey and Tidgy!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday to Laura!
> @Laura1412
> Hope you and Clyde are well, have seen you lurking but not posting recently.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! ! !
> Have a great day and hope you get lots of nice pressies.
> Please remember to save us some cake!
> Lots of love,
> Adam wifey and Tidgy!



Thank u so much adam I’ve not been on as if ad operation on my back and I’m not great with it to be honest I’m struggling Clyde is doin great bless him I hope u n wifey n tidgy are good xx


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> "Technically, she didn't step on the table"
> View attachment 225040



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> No tree this year.
> Last year Suki ate part of it. AND chewed on some electrical cords.



[emoji33] Oh, MY!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u so much adam I’ve not been on as if ad operation on my back and I’m not great with it to be honest I’m struggling Clyde is doin great bless him I hope u n wifey n tidgy are good xx


Hope you make a speedy recovery! 
I'm sure there's a lot of us here sending you good vibes. 
Get well soon!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you make a speedy recovery!
> I'm sure there's a lot of us here sending you good vibes.
> Get well soon!



Thank u adam xx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u so much adam I’ve not been on as if ad operation on my back and I’m not great with it to be honest I’m struggling Clyde is doin great bless him I hope u n wifey n tidgy are good xx


Oh, and wifey, Tidgy and I are fine, thanks. 
Busy preparing for Christmas!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, and wifey, Tidgy and I are fine, thanks.
> Busy preparing for Christmas!



Hope u av a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Day four of the tortoises living in the house.
> Morning number four of it being in the upper 40s at night.
> Iguanas are dying by the thousands and lots of introduced fishes are starting to die in the waterways.
> The guppies in my koi pond have all gone belly-up.


Sad news. Nature is sometimes not to understand.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Hope u av a lovely Christmas xx


Hello Laura, how are you and how are your pets ?
*
A* *very Happy Birthday to you and all the best for the next year, that`s what I am wishing you.*


----------



## Kristoff

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u so much adam I’ve not been on as if ad operation on my back and I’m not great with it to be honest I’m struggling Clyde is doin great bless him I hope u n wifey n tidgy are good xx


Happy birthday, Laura!


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura, how are you and how are your pets ?
> *
> A* *very Happy Birthday to you and all the best for the next year, that`s what I am wishing you.*
> View attachment 225045



Thank u Sabine I’m at ok my pets are good I av elvis here n Clyde my brother as taken sid to his house to look after him for me while my back is not good How r u xx


----------



## Laura1412

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Laura!



Thank u xx


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just checked
> It's 43 degrees


That is terrible. Sorry to hear that, Ed.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Sabine I’m at ok my pets are good I av elvis here n Clyde my brother as taken sid to his house to look after him for me while my back is not good How r u xx


Hello Laura. I am o.k.
Thanks for asking. I hope you will have a great day. Do you have guest ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> That is terrible. Sorry to hear that, Ed.


Don't get me wrong....I LOVE it.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura. I am o.k.
> Thanks for asking. I hope you will have a great day. Do you have guest ?


Yes Sabine my Mum n dad n brothers are comin round for dinner so be nice to spend some time with the family


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, Laura!!![emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

I just read about a newly discovered species of shrimp that is named after the rock band Pink Floyd.
Seriously!
Google it!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Hope u av a lovely Christmas xx


You too, Laura! 
And lots of love to Clyde.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I just read about a newly discovered species of shrimp that is named after the rock band Pink Floyd.
> Seriously!
> Google it!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Indeed, saw this a while back
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-39570005
Wonderful!


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't get me wrong....I LOVE it.


Are iguanas a pretty big problem there? I am picturing an iguana apocalypse... That's not gonna smell very good later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Are iguanas a pretty big problem there? I am picturing an iguana apocalypse... That's not gonna smell very good later.


And zombie iguanas, of course.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Are iguanas a pretty big problem there? I am picturing an iguana apocalypse... That's not gonna smell very good later.


The powers that be in Florida are probably pretty happy to have the exotic non-native species dying off - the big constrictor snakes, etc.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Are iguanas a pretty big problem there? I am picturing an iguana apocalypse... That's not gonna smell very good later.


One of my sisters lives in Ft. Lauderdale. She is an animal lover, but hates the iguanas. She says it's impossible to have a nice flower garden because they eat all the flowers. They are NOT a native species, but were introduced when people had pet iguanas that either escaped or were released. I think most people down there regard them as unwanted pests.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> The powers that be in Florida are probably pretty happy to have the exotic non-native species dying off - the big constrictor snakes, etc.


YES!!!!! Those big snakes are a terrible problem.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> One of my sisters lives in Ft. Lauderdale. She is an animal lover, but hates the iguanas. She says it's impossible to have a nice flower garden because they eat all the flowers. They are NOT a native species, but were introduced when people had pet iguanas that either escaped or were released. I think most people down there regard them as unwanted pests.


I knew that they were not native and that there are LOTS of them in certain areas. Just wasn't sure how destructive they were and how much of a negative impact they were having on Florida's ecosystem... Like how the boas are eating all the animals


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! sooo...



hummfff [emoji36]


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, John. So sorry about your shipping problem. I've heard so much bad stuff this holiday season - seems much worse than in prior years.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Day four of the tortoises living in the house.
> Morning number four of it being in the upper 40s at night.
> Iguanas are dying by the thousands and lots of introduced fishes are starting to die in the waterways.
> The guppies in my koi pond have all gone belly-up.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! sooo...
> View attachment 225058
> 
> 
> hummfff [emoji36]


They do say that it is the thought that counts...you have been putting in extra time trying to sort it all out ...that has to be worth some brownie points!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday to Laura!
> @Laura1412
> Hope you and Clyde are well, have seen you lurking but not posting recently.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! ! !
> Have a great day and hope you get lots of nice pressies.
> Please remember to save us some cake!
> Lots of love,
> Adam wifey and Tidgy!


Happy Birthday Laura @Laura1412!


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of bad stuff around this time of year, my city has a repeat porch bandit. I belong to a neighborhood group and different people in the group have taken this porch bandit's picture - her and her car and license plate. She brazenly gets out of her car, walks up to the porch and steals packages. She's been filmed doing it. She gets arrested and is right back at it again when she gets out. I don't understand why she keeps getting out.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u so much adam I’ve not been on as if ad operation on my back and I’m not great with it to be honest I’m struggling Clyde is doin great bless him I hope u n wifey n tidgy are good xx


I hope your op went OK and you recover quickly. From personal experience I know that these things take a long time to heal and progress is frustratingly slow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

This day has flown. It's Mum's 80th birthday tomorrow and I have been spending today getting organised for travelling up to Buxton for the weekend. We have a house booked 10 minutes walk from Mum's flat and a family celebration lunch on Saturday. 

Daughter has made it to son's flat in Bristol and they are driving up from there tomorrow. My uncle and aunt arrive from Norfolk tomorrow too. My nephew (aged 20) has gone down with mumps so he won't be there. My niece and her partner arrive Saturday. My sister is a chef and is on duty tomorrow night; she's looking for respite from turkey...

It's all a bit chaotic, but it will be fun


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> I hope your op went OK and you recover quickly. From personal experience I know that these things take a long time to heal and progress is frustratingly slow.



Thank u Linda it’s a difficult time at the mo my mobility is worse then before but hopin at the end of all the bad it’s been worth it hope u ok xx


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Laura @Laura1412!



Thank u xx


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> This day has flown. It's Mum's 80th birthday tomorrow and I have been spending today getting organised for travelling up to Buxton for the weekend. We have a house booked 10 minutes walk from Mum's flat and a family celebration lunch on Saturday.
> 
> Daughter has made it to son's flat in Bristol and they are driving up from there tomorrow. My uncle and aunt arrive from Norfolk tomorrow too. My nephew (aged 20) has gone down with mumps so he won't be there. My niece and her partner arrive Saturday. My sister is a chef and is on duty tomorrow night; she's looking for respite from turkey...
> 
> It's all a bit chaotic, but it will be fun


Enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u xx


A Very Happy Birthday.


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday miss laura!! 

happy birthday for tomorrow to joes granny!! 

tomorrow is christmas jumper day at work [emoji847]

we are also having a competition for the best decorating... i want to wrap up a car!! im definitely winning this!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> Are iguanas a pretty big problem there? I am picturing an iguana apocalypse... That's not gonna smell very good later.


There are hundreds of thousands of them. If not more.


----------



## johnandjade

one of the lads has a calendar up with an artic scene and said he should win as its a background!! 

i think not! my efforts so far,



thats de icing salt on the table, i still have to do a nativity scene


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of bad stuff around this time of year, my city has a repeat porch bandit. I belong to a neighborhood group and different people in the group have taken this porch bandit's picture - her and her car and license plate. She brazenly gets out of her car, walks up to the porch and steals packages. She's been filmed doing it. She gets arrested and is right back at it again when she gets out. I don't understand why she keeps getting out.


Sounds like it's time for a few dog poo "bait" packages.
Maybe with a spring-loaded poo flinger built in.
I'd love to design that!!
I suppose you could substitute fire ants or some hornets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! sooo...
> View attachment 225058
> 
> 
> hummfff [emoji36]


Disgraceful. 
But not surprising!
When we shipped all our possessions from England to Morocco, the well-known removals company involved 'lost' a lot of stuff.
Apparently, they have a reputation for decorating their homes with other people's possessions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of bad stuff around this time of year, my city has a repeat porch bandit. I belong to a neighborhood group and different people in the group have taken this porch bandit's picture - her and her car and license plate. She brazenly gets out of her car, walks up to the porch and steals packages. She's been filmed doing it. She gets arrested and is right back at it again when she gets out. I don't understand why she keeps getting out.


Ridiculous! 
I despair, i really do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> This day has flown. It's Mum's 80th birthday tomorrow and I have been spending today getting organised for travelling up to Buxton for the weekend. We have a house booked 10 minutes walk from Mum's flat and a family celebration lunch on Saturday.
> 
> Daughter has made it to son's flat in Bristol and they are driving up from there tomorrow. My uncle and aunt arrive from Norfolk tomorrow too. My nephew (aged 20) has gone down with mumps so he won't be there. My niece and her partner arrive Saturday. My sister is a chef and is on duty tomorrow night; she's looking for respite from turkey...
> 
> It's all a bit chaotic, but it will be fun


You need a big planner on the wall to keep track of all this. 
Good evening, Linda!


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are hundreds of thousands of them. If not more.


If I had that many I would be wondering what an iguana burger tasted like..or burrito, gumbo, casserole, jerky... Yep


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> If I had that many I would be wondering what an iguana burger tasted like..or burrito, gumbo, casserole, jerky... Yep


I'm sure Ed will be happy to post you a couple.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure Ed will be happy to post you a couple.


Tempting, maybe if any are still alive in the spring.


----------



## CarolM

Night night all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> If I had that many I would be wondering what an iguana burger tasted like..or burrito, gumbo, casserole, jerky... Yep


Our Caribbean residents DO eat them.
Strangely enough, no scavengers touch the dead ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Night night all. Sweet dreams.


Nos da, Carol! 
Sleep well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon everyone 
I went to go check on the ladies and Jay gave me a start!
She has transformed! She has wings 
No worries  our feathered friend must have snuck in when Jay exited to graze on the grass.


----------



## AZtortMom

Here’s Jay!
 Doing a wonderful impression of a door stopper


----------



## AZtortMom

Goodness!  Shelly gets bigger everytime I look at her!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The powers that be in Florida are probably pretty happy to have the exotic non-native species dying off - the big constrictor snakes, etc.



Or all the weak animals are dying off and the man eating super snakes will now be cold tolerant.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heres our sully having an afternoon snack. About 32F or so outside.....but 81 in his room....and even warmer in his night box.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> $1.15 for international letters, or 3 forever stamps if you're lazy



Thank you!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Life with Shelly...
I come back from the grocery store and find Shelly like this.
This is why we don’t have nice things


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225083
> 
> Life with Shelly...
> I come back from the grocery store and find Shelly like this.
> This is why we don’t have nice things


Shelly: “And you have a problem because...?”
[emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225083
> 
> Life with Shelly...
> I come back from the grocery store and find Shelly like this.
> This is why we don’t have nice things


Good evening Noel. You have nice things, you have nice torts ! I love your pictures of Jay and Shelly and can`t wait until my little dinosaurs are as big as yours.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Shelly: “And you have a problem because...?”
> [emoji23]


That’s exactly what she is saying


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Noel. You have nice things, you have nice torts ! I love your pictures of Jay and Shelly and can`t wait until my little dinosaurs are as big as yours.


Thank you!
They are fun


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Noel. You have nice things, you have nice torts ! I love your pictures of Jay and Shelly and can`t wait until my little dinosaurs are as big as yours.


O that face. She is blaming you..


----------



## AZtortMom

I got a wonderful card from Lena!
Thank you @Kristoff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225077
> Good afternoon everyone
> I went to go check on the ladies and Jay gave me a start!
> She has transformed! She has wings
> No worries  our feathered friend must have snuck in when Jay exited to graze on the grass.


Or the meerkats switched them! 
Good afternoon, Noel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225080
> 
> Here’s Jay!
> Doing a wonderful impression of a door stopper


Lovely! 
Hello, Jay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225081
> 
> Goodness!  Shelly gets bigger everytime I look at her!



Again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Or all the weak animals are dying off and the man eating super snakes will now be cold tolerant.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres our sully having an afternoon snack. About 32F or so outside.....but 81 in his room....and even warmer in his night box.
> 
> View attachment 225082


Smashing:
Nice sully.


----------



## Bambam1989

Outside, into the wet drizzle I go. Time to gather up some fresh weeds for Clunker. Going to be raining hard tomorrow so best to do it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225083
> 
> Life with Shelly...
> I come back from the grocery store and find Shelly like this.
> This is why we don’t have nice things


Silly tort! 
"What?," says Shelly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I got a wonderful card from Lena!
> Thank you @Kristoff


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Outside, into the wet drizzle I go. Time to gather up some fresh weeds for Clunker. Going to be raining hard tomorrow so best to do it now.


How lovely. 
good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Noel. You have nice things, you have nice torts ! I love your pictures of Jay and Shelly and can`t wait until my little dinosaurs are as big as yours.


Good evening, Sabine!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or the meerkats switched them!
> Good afternoon, Noel.



Hi Adam [emoji4]
View attachment 225085
View attachment 225086

My TORTIOSE and my wonderful card from Lena


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam [emoji4]
> View attachment 225085
> View attachment 225086
> 
> My TORTIOSE and my wonderful card from Lena


Hope you haven't opened the TORTOISE yet! 
I'm afraid the pictures are not showing for me.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you haven't opened the TORTOISE yet!
> I'm afraid the pictures are not showing for me.



Me either [emoji19]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, all! 
Sleep well. 
Tree still not fully decorated! 
Golly.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol!
> Sleep well.


Thank you Adam, I slept well, but am still tired. I think too many late nights are now catching up to me. I hope you slept well too.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
Lots of reading to catch up on, as you guys get busy while I am asleep. LOL It is a beautiful day outside, I have a cup of coffee on my desk, and I have lots of reading to do on the forum. Bring it on....


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning world!! it’s christmas jumper day at work!! unless someone shows in a santa costume.. i am winning this!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We’re up and ready to travel north as soon as rush hour is over.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We’re up and ready to travel north as soon as rush hour is over.


Enjoy and safe trip.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates 
Another early day


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes...Happy Friday to One and All. We're expecting an "Alberta Clipper" to sweep through early this afternoon bringing very cold air. Once the Clipper's winds meet the more humid air of the Chesapeake Bay it will turn to a fast moving snow storm, dropping an inch or two of snow. Weather Alert in place, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!! it’s christmas jumper day at work!! unless someone shows in a santa costume.. i am winning this!!


Good morning John. Good luck for winning with your "dress".


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> Lots of reading to catch up on, as you guys get busy while I am asleep. LOL It is a beautiful day outside, I have a cup of coffee on my desk, and I have lots of reading to do on the forum. Bring it on....


Good morning Carol.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We’re up and ready to travel north as soon as rush hour is over.


Good morning Linda.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> Another early day


Good morning Noel. Greetings to your cute torts May you give them a big kiss from me ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...Happy Friday to One and All. We're expecting an "Alberta Clipper" to sweep through early this afternoon bringing very cold air. Once the Clipper's winds meet the more humid air of the Chesapeake Bay it will turn to a fast moving snow storm, dropping an inch or two of snow. Weather Alert in place, but nothing to worry about.


Good morning Mark. Nice to see you.


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates!
Been to daughter’s school play in the morning and am running my free daycare (again!) for her friends in the afternoon. No time to catch up.  
However — I have received a postcard from our roommate with the most beautiful handwriting. Thank you, @Yvonne G!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning to all of our lovely roommates.
Big "changes" in progress in my living room. Torts need more space ... The living room cabinet has to go, sideboards will replace it, and on the sideboards ? Wooden terrariums ( closed chambers naturally ! )connected with each other, so the sullies have a wider space to run. The two little greeks get a new terrarium too. 120 cm long and 50 cm wide.
All wooden terrarien I treat with Epoxy resin to make them waterproof.
Pics when all is ready.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates!
> Been to daughter’s school play in the morning and am running my free daycare (again!) for her friends in the afternoon. No time to catch up.
> However — I have received a postcard from our roommate with the most beautiful handwriting. Thank you, @Yvonne G!
> View attachment 225113


Good morning Lena. Nice to see you.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s a lovely sunny day, only 5C, but there’s still quite a lot of snow in the car park of the motorway service area we stopped at for coffee near Oxford


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It’s a lovely sunny day, only 5C, but there’s still quite a lot of snow in the car park of the motorway service area we stopped at for coffee near Oxford
> View attachment 225114


Here all snow is gone. Sun is shining today but it is cold 2,5 C. Lovely day though.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning to all of our lovely roommates.
> Big "changes" in progress in my living room. Torts need more space ... The living room cabinet has to go, sideboards will replace it, and on the sideboards ? Wooden terrariums ( closed chambers naturally ! )connected with each other, so the sullies have a wider space to run. The two little greeks get a new terrarium too. 120 cm long and 50 cm wide.
> All wooden terrarien I treat with Epoxy resin to make them waterproof.
> Pics when all is ready.


Hi, Can I ask what does the epoxy resin look like and how do you apply it? I want to build a better enclosure for my tort, but this will be the first time I will be doing this, so looking at all sorts of things and trying to get all info together.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s a lovely sunny day, only 5C, but there’s still quite a lot of snow in the car park of the motorway service area we stopped at for coffee near Oxford
> View attachment 225114


Brrrrr that looks cold. Hot chocolate weather.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi, Can I ask what does the epoxy resin look like and how do you apply it? I want to build a better enclosure for my tort, but this will be the first time I will be doing this, so looking at all sorts of things and trying to get all info together.


Hi Carol, you need the expoxy resin and a liquid that will harden the resin. Both is transparent and stays transparent but it is possible to add colors to the resín.
You have to put the resin together with the right amount of the hardener and mix it very well. You get a thick fluid that you can apply with a brush. After 10 - 15 hours the resin is dry and absolutely waterproof and the best: It is non toxid.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, you need the expoxy resin and a liquid that will harden the resin. Booth is transparent and stays transparent but it is possible to add colors to the resín.
> You have to mix the resin with the right amount of the hardener and mix it very well. You get a thick fluid that you can apply with a brush. After 10 - 15 hours the resin is dry and absolutely waterproof and the best: It is non toxid.


Cool, I thought it was that kind of resin, just wasn't sure.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Cool, I thought it was that kind of resin, just wasn't sure.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epoxy

I used this:
https://www.amazon.de/Epoxidharz-Ep...TF8&qid=1513339853&sr=8-3&keywords=Epoxidharz


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epoxy
> 
> I used this:
> https://www.amazon.de/Epoxidharz-Ep...TF8&qid=1513339853&sr=8-3&keywords=Epoxidharz


We get that here in Cape Town:

https://www.amtcomposites.co.za/products/epoxy-polyester-systems


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam, I slept well, but am still tired. I think too many late nights are now catching up to me. I hope you slept well too.


Couldn't sleep. 
So got up and watched the cricket until 7 am! 
Never mind, feel fine. 
Good afternoon, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!! it’s christmas jumper day at work!! unless someone shows in a santa costume.. i am winning this!!


No piccies?
Good afternoon, John!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We’re up and ready to travel north as soon as rush hour is over.


Good afternoon, Linda.
Safe journeys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> Another early day


And a rather late one for me.
Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...Happy Friday to One and All. We're expecting an "Alberta Clipper" to sweep through early this afternoon bringing very cold air. Once the Clipper's winds meet the more humid air of the Chesapeake Bay it will turn to a fast moving snow storm, dropping an inch or two of snow. Weather Alert in place, but nothing to worry about.


Happy Friday, Mark!
Just a bit chilly here, blue skies and no wind, all a bit uninteresting, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Mark. Nice to see you.


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
All well?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates!
> Been to daughter’s school play in the morning and am running my free daycare (again!) for her friends in the afternoon. No time to catch up.
> However — I have received a postcard from our roommate with the most beautiful handwriting. Thank you, @Yvonne G!
> View attachment 225113


Yes, Yvonne's handwriting is a work of art. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning to all of our lovely roommates.
> Big "changes" in progress in my living room. Torts need more space ... The living room cabinet has to go, sideboards will replace it, and on the sideboards ? Wooden terrariums ( closed chambers naturally ! )connected with each other, so the sullies have a wider space to run. The two little greeks get a new terrarium too. 120 cm long and 50 cm wide.
> All wooden terrarien I treat with Epoxy resin to make them waterproof.
> Pics when all is ready.


Sounds great. 
Lucky torts. 
Look forward to the piccies.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couldn't sleep.
> So got up and watched the cricket until 7 am!
> Never mind, feel fine.
> Good afternoon, Carol.


You sound like Stephen (My other half) he does the same kind of thing. Can't sleep so watches sports until all hours of the morning. Sometimes he ends up sleeping for an hour then he is getting up for work again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It’s a lovely sunny day, only 5C, but there’s still quite a lot of snow in the car park of the motorway service area we stopped at for coffee near Oxford
> View attachment 225114


At least there's a bin to put it in. 
No bins here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You sound like Stephen (My other half) he does the same kind of thing. Can't sleep so watches sports until all hours of the morning. Sometimes he ends up sleeping for an hour then he is getting up for work again.


I usually only sleep four or five hours anyway. 
One night with little sleep won't hurt. 
Although watching English cricket can be quite bed on the nerves.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I usually only sleep four or five hours anyway.
> One night with little sleep won't hurt.
> Although watching English cricket can be quite bed on the nerves.


Whahaha. I will have to ask Stephen that, as I don't watch sports generally. Unless I am going to a live game of rugby, then it is fun to watch. I really don't know how you can manage with little sleep. I stop functioning if I don't get decent sleep.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> All well?


Good afternoon Adam. Yes, all well. Thank you for asking me. And you ? Doesen`t slept tonight ? I would die ..... or fall asleep right in front of the computer..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I will have to ask Stephen that, as I don't watch sports generally. Unless I am going to a live game of rugby, then it is fun to watch. I really don't know how you can manage with little sleep. I stop functioning if I don't get decent sleep.


Just routine, i suppose. 
I do occasionally sleep all morning, maybe to catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Yes, all well. Thank you for asking me. And you ? Doesen`t slept tonight ? I would die ..... or fall asleep right in front of the computer..


Student!, now so it's fine if I fall asleep


----------



## Yvonne G

@johnandjade 



johnandjade said:


> good mornooning world!! it’s christmas jumper day at work!! unless someone shows in a santa costume.. i am winning this!!


Is this like an ugly sweater contest where people wear the most outrageous Christmas sweaters they can find? Can we see your jumper?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Me either [emoji19]


Yeah, I'm having trouble with pictures for quite the while now. At first all I see is the coding - img xo etc - and the next time I open that thread I may see one picture but only half of another. Very frustrating.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good morning to all of our lovely roommates.
> Big "changes" in progress in my living room. Torts need more space ... The living room cabinet has to go, sideboards will replace it, and on the sideboards ? Wooden terrariums ( closed chambers naturally ! )connected with each other, so the sullies have a wider space to run. The two little greeks get a new terrarium too. 120 cm long and 50 cm wide.
> All wooden terrarien I treat with Epoxy resin to make them waterproof.
> Pics when all is ready.


Ah, I love it! Room decoration and redecorating with tortoise habitats!


----------



## JoesMum

Views over Sterndale Moor as we approached Buxton 





Just picking up Mum before heading to our accommodation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, I love it! Room decoration and redecorating with tortoise habitats!


Good morning, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Views over Sterndale Moor as we approached Buxton
> View attachment 225125
> 
> View attachment 225126
> 
> 
> Just picking up Mum before heading to our accommodation


Brrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I seem to be saying that a lot at the moment. 
Pretty, though.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone. It's another cold wet day here. Looks like I get to work in my art studio most of the day


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne!


Hi, back attcha!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> @johnandjade
> 
> 
> Is this like an ugly sweater contest where people wear the most outrageous Christmas sweaters they can find? Can we see your jumper?





a fundraiser for charity, it’s for more for sales team and front of house staff. i was the only one in the valet shed who bothered, just for fun!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

i have star tree decorations attached to the hat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone. It's another cold wet day here. Looks like I get to work in my art studio most of the day


Good morning, Bambam?
Are you a professional painter?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 225128


Most splendid, sir.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bambam?
> Are you a professional painter?


I do pastel paintings and sculpting.
Depends on your definition of "professional"[emoji6] - yes I do sell my work.
Sculpting is new for me and I have only completed 1 sculpt but almost done with a second one.


----------



## johnandjade

well i have wrapped up andors garage signs.... with happy birthday paper. stacked in a box layered between tiles for weight...


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

one of theese as well

should be fun


----------



## johnandjade

i was looking through my pictures and found this...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I do pastel paintings and sculpting.
> Depends on your definition of "professional"[emoji6] - yes I do sell my work.
> Sculpting is new for me and I have only completed 1 sculpt but almost done with a second one.


A skill I don't share. 
My drawings are quite famously bad. 
You must show us your work some day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i was looking through my pictures and found this...
> View attachment 225138


It's nice to have you posting slice of life stuff again, John. 
Very amusing.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 225128


LOVE. IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A skill I don't share.
> My drawings are quite famously bad.
> You must show us your work some day.





cameron, we need saturn[emoji85]


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice to have you posting slice of life stuff again, John.
> Very amusing.



mums surprise has done the trick i think... i didn’t even need to plug in the lamp


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> LOVE. IT!!!!!!!!!



i actually also had on the raindear specs and grinch t shirt you send as well [emoji847]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> cameron, we need saturn[emoji85]








Here it is! 
he says, strangely proud.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here it is!
> he says, strangely proud.





yassss!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 225128



EPIC!!
I love it! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy afternoon [emoji1]
I just got back from taking Shelly and Jay for a walk.
Shelly is much happier and not so rowdy after her walk. She is a hit with the neighbors on the street


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, I love it! Room decoration and redecorating with tortoise habitats!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Happy afternoon [emoji1]
> I just got back from taking Shelly and Jay for a walk.
> Shelly is much happier and not so rowdy after her walk. She is a hit with the neighbors on the street


Walking the torts ? Can you take a video ? I want to see this !


----------



## JSWallace

Bee62 said:


> Walking the torts ? Can you take a video ? I want to see this !


I do too!
Good Evening everybody!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Walking the torts ? Can you take a video ? I want to see this !



Of course [emoji4] I will film it Sunday when we go for another walk


----------



## Yvonne G

We must've had more folks sign up for cards this year. My group takes up more space on the piano than they did last year. Some very lovely cards with very nice messages inside. I appreciate every single one of them. Thank you all so much!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> We must've had more folks sign up for cards this year. My group takes up more space on the piano than they did last year. Some very lovely cards with very nice messages inside. I appreciate every single one of them. Thank you all so much!
> 
> View attachment 225162



You’re welcome! [emoji2]
I enjoy all my cards too [emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I do too!
> Good Evening everybody!


Good evening, or rather morning, Jane!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We must've had more folks sign up for cards this year. My group takes up more space on the piano than they did last year. Some very lovely cards with very nice messages inside. I appreciate every single one of them. Thank you all so much!
> 
> View attachment 225162


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

0330... jades asleep beside me and fido has just got up! im watching home alone 2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> 0330... jades asleep beside me and fido has just got up! im watching home alone 2


Yes, 03.30 here also. 
I'm watching England getting a slow death at the hands of the Aussies in the Third Test.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, I cannot bare the self-flagellation any longer, i'm off to bed! 
Night night, Roommates!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, I cannot bare the self-flagellation any longer, i'm off to bed!
> Night night, Roommates!



night guv! check out auzy man reviews on you tube for giggles


----------



## johnandjade

woooooooOOOOOHHHHH..... DASHING through the snow, on a one tort drawn sleigh!

over, (not always sober) we go, laughing all the way 

HA HA HA[emoji1449]

bells whiskey ; bombay safire gin.... 

making spirits rise! 

oh what fun it is to wibble, 
and put the world to rights!

.... OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

jingle bells! batman smells! 
the penguin laid an egg!! [emoji854]


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> jingle bells! batman smells!
> the penguin laid an egg!! [emoji854]


Happy feet going to appear soon then!!! Sounds like you are having fun.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. Hope you all have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> cameron, we need saturn[emoji85]



Yes, please!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here it is!
> he says, strangely proud.



Yaaaaaay! The legendary drawing!!! Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We must've had more folks sign up for cards this year. My group takes up more space on the piano than they did last year. Some very lovely cards with very nice messages inside. I appreciate every single one of them. Thank you all so much!
> 
> View attachment 225162



Yvonne, how many musical instruments do you play?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> 0330... jades asleep beside me and fido has just got up! im watching home alone 2



Aha. Fido didn’t want to miss Mr Trump’s cameo!  [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Happy feet going to appear soon then!!! Sounds like you are having fun.



LOL!


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, roommates! Took daughter to church this morning. (Don’t ask.) Russian New Year’s party for kids in the afternoon - and my last free daycare duty of the year (I hope). 
Last night we had a party at her art school, and I produced this wonderful pop-up card. 


It was meant to be a scene from Moscow, but I guess the end result looks more like a Central Asian mosque. So much for my Orthodox roots.  [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates! Took daughter to church this morning. (Don’t ask.) Russian New Year’s party for kids in the afternoon - and my last free daycare duty of the year (I hope).
> Last night we had a party at her art school, and I produced this wonderful pop-up card.
> View attachment 225171
> 
> It was meant to be a scene from Moscow, but I guess the end result looks more like a Central Asian mosque. So much for my Orthodox roots.  [emoji85]


That is awesome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> jingle bells! batman smells!
> the penguin laid an egg!! [emoji854]


Hmmmmm.
I'm glad i went to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. Hope you all have a fantastic weekend.


Good morning, Carol!! 
I'm working. 
My 'weekend' is Monday and Tuesday. 
But this morning I'm going up the post office to collect a couple of pressies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaaaay! The legendary drawing!!! Thank you.


It's great isn't it?
Will be worth a fortune in a couple of years time when i'm famous. 
Even more after I snuff. 
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates! Took daughter to church this morning. (Don’t ask.) Russian New Year’s party for kids in the afternoon - and my last free daycare duty of the year (I hope).
> Last night we had a party at her art school, and I produced this wonderful pop-up card.
> View attachment 225171
> 
> It was meant to be a scene from Moscow, but I guess the end result looks more like a Central Asian mosque. So much for my Orthodox roots.  [emoji85]


Ha de ha! 
We could put Saturn hovering over head, the two would go well together.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
Had lots of rain last night, looks grey this morning, I'm off out so I expect it's waiting for me. 
See you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeahhhhhhhhhh - the weekend - coupled with a week off from the daily grind. Yesterday's snow forecast came through...we got hit with a wet frozen snow from noon 'til dusk. Not enough to shovel or plow, but just enough to get the roads and byways messy, slippery and dangerous. The cardinals, jays, tufted titmouse, woodpeckers, nuthatches and squirrels are happy the feeder is stocked up with sunflowers and suet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhh - the weekend - coupled with a week off from the daily grind. Yesterday's snow forecast came through...we got hit with a wet frozen snow from noon 'til dusk. Not enough to shovel or plow, but just enough to get the roads and byways messy, slippery and dangerous. The cardinals, jays, tufted titmouse, woodpeckers, nuthatches and squirrels are happy the feeder is stocked up with sunflowers and suet.


It's nice to hear that our wild friends will be fuelled up. 
A week off, presumably a bit more til just after Crimbo? 
Enjoy your holidays, Mark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back from the Post Office and guess what?
Yup, that's right, they've decided they don't open on Saturdays anymore. 
Monday it must be.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> We could put Saturn hovering over head, the two would go well together.



I know. The Masterpieces of the CDR! We could kick off an exhibition. (Good it’s too dark in here to see them, right?) 
Morning, Adam!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice to hear that our wild friends will be fuelled up.
> A week off, presumably a bit more til just after Crimbo?
> Enjoy your holidays, Mark!



I wish.....my last 40 hours of Annual Holidsy Leave to "use up or lose " by the end of the calendar year. I'll post some pix of where we are off to for a warmer adventure. I'll be back to work on Boxing day for a short week. Happy holiday greetings to you and the CDR....

Just spotted a nice red headed woodpecker who is usually the first in the AM to visit the suet feeder.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun's up here to a cold clear Saturday morning..


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol!!
> I'm working.
> My 'weekend' is Monday and Tuesday.
> But this morning I'm going up the post office to collect a couple of pressies.


Ah Shame. Well I hope you have a fantastic day at work.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Back from the Post Office and guess what?
> Yup, that's right, they've decided they don't open on Saturdays anymore.
> Monday it must be.


[emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun's up here to a cold clear Saturday morning..
> 
> View attachment 225183


That is beautiful


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates! Took daughter to church this morning. (Don’t ask.) Russian New Year’s party for kids in the afternoon - and my last free daycare duty of the year (I hope).
> Last night we had a party at her art school, and I produced this wonderful pop-up card.
> View attachment 225171
> 
> It was meant to be a scene from Moscow, but I guess the end result looks more like a Central Asian mosque. So much for my Orthodox roots.  [emoji85]



I think it’s wonderful!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji2]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Yvonne, how many musical instruments do you play?


Just the piano. Those were my husband's. He also played the violin, but I gave that to one of the grand daughters when she was in school taking music.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun's up here to a cold clear Saturday morning..
> 
> View attachment 225183



WOW!!! Gorgeous!!! [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Ok just come back from Christmas shopping. Every year I always say that I never want to do that again and every year I do it. It is absolutely packed and totally crazy in the shops. And we still have 3 more pressies to get. Sigh....so over the Christmas shopping already.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ok just come back from Christmas shopping. Every year I always say that I never want to do that again and every year I do it. It is absolutely packed and totally crazy in the shops. And we still have 3 more pressies to get. Sigh....so over the Christmas shopping already.


Do any of you actually enjoy Christmas shopping?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Do any of you actually enjoy Christmas shopping?


I'm pretty sure my daughter does. She shops throughout the year and is still at it right before Christmas. On black Friday she and her husband are up before dawn and off to the sales.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure my daughter does. She shops throughout the year and is still at it right before Christmas. On black Friday she and her husband are up before dawn and off to the sales.


We had a black friday not so long ago, I did not go (I stay clear of the shops then) but I heard people were queuing at 00.01 already. I don't like it when the shops are crazy packed. Manners and common courtesy always seem to dissapear.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> We had a black friday not so long ago, I did not go (I stay clear of the shops then) but I heard people were queuing at 00.01 already. I don't like it when the shops are crazy packed. Manners and common courtesy always seem to dissapear.


Lol no wonder I like tortoises they are so cool and calm.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> We had a black friday not so long ago, I did not go (I stay clear of the shops then) but I heard people were queuing at 00.01 already. I don't like it when the shops are crazy packed. Manners and common courtesy always seem to dissapear.


I should qualify my statement by telling you her grandkids are 2 and 1 - easy and a pleasure to buy for.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I should qualify my statement by telling you her grandkids are 2 and 1 - easy and a pleasure to buy for.


Yes they are. My nephews and nieces range from 4 to 14. I only have sons so when the nieces Moms say they like barbie or barbie's sister. Or a bikini but it must yellow or that style I have no clue what they are talking about. Boys generally want lego or super heroes. Easy. Girls I struggle with. The shops also have so much stuff for girls I never know what to get.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I know. The Masterpieces of the CDR! We could kick off an exhibition. (Good it’s too dark in here to see them, right?)
> Morning, Adam!


The Dark can be of benefit at times. 
We can still charge, though. 
It's 'an experience'.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad I'm past that stage in life. I'm old enough that everyone just expects either gift cards or cash from me. And I buy my gift cards online so no more shopping for me. I do buy actual gifts for my son and daughter and their kids, but I shop for them online too. This year I thought I'd try Omaha Steaks for my son and daughter. I was able to buy a really nice assortment of different steaks and chops for around $50 each gift. Hopefully its good quality.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I wish.....my last 40 hours of Annual Holidsy Leave to "use up or lose " by the end of the calendar year. I'll post some pix of where we are off to for a warmer adventure. I'll be back to work on Boxing day for a short week. Happy holiday greetings to you and the CDR....
> 
> Just spotted a nice red headed woodpecker who is usually the first in the AM to visit the suet feeder.


Nice.
And Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas and a Jolly New Year to you and yours,too, mate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ah Shame. Well I hope you have a fantastic day at work.


Just a couple of students today. 
They come to my home to study, so it's not too bad, really. 
Only four hours today and four more tomorrow, so plenty of time to do the other stuff that needs to be done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Do any of you actually enjoy Christmas shopping?


Actually, I love shopping for anything here in the ancient medina, but going to the big swanky boutiques, chain stores and supermarkets in the New Town, no, I hate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I should qualify my statement by telling you her grandkids are 2 and 1 - easy and a pleasure to buy for.


That'll soon change!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad I'm past that stage in life. I'm old enough that everyone just expects either gift cards or cash from me. And I buy my gift cards online so no more shopping for me. I do buy actual gifts for my son and daughter and their kids, but I shop for them online too. This year I thought I'd try Omaha Steaks for my son and daughter. I was able to buy a really nice assortment of different steaks and chops for around $50 each gift. Hopefully its good quality.


And seeds, Yvonne, you send seeds. 
Much appreciated, too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates 
Busy day today.
I have a couple work meetings and then going to see the nutcracker with a couple of girlfriends yay!!
Will post pictures!
BTW, Shelly is exhausted. She won’t even acknowledge me as I opened her box this morning


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I received my card from Linda today, as well as one for Zak.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love the pics, love poor Joe, though with a twinge of sadness. 
Thanks, @JoesMum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> Busy day today.
> I have a couple work meetings and then going to see the nutcracker with a couple of girlfriends yay!!
> Will post pictures!
> BTW, Shelly is exhausted. She won’t even acknowledge me as I opened her box this morning


Silly tort! 
Good morning, Noel! 
Love "The Nutcracker" Enjoy and looking forward to the piccies.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad I'm past that stage in life. I'm old enough that everyone just expects either gift cards or cash from me. And I buy my gift cards online so no more shopping for me. I do buy actual gifts for my son and daughter and their kids, but I shop for them online too. This year I thought I'd try Omaha Steaks for my son and daughter. I was able to buy a really nice assortment of different steaks and chops for around $50 each gift. Hopefully its good quality.


How awesome. I am so tempted to also give cash. At least then the person getting the gift can actually get something that they want. Might just do that next year.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a couple of students today.
> They come to my home to study, so it's not too bad, really.
> Only four hours today and four more tomorrow, so plenty of time to do the other stuff that needs to be done.


That is so nice.


----------



## JSWallace

CarolM said:


> Do any of you actually enjoy Christmas shopping?


Hi Carol, hello everybody. I enjoy Christmas shopping!! Although I try and avoid the big shopping centres and use local independent shops, local craft makers/ artists etc. I am Christmas baking at the moment, have done gingerbread muffins and have frangipane mince pies in the oven.
Tonight I am going to Derby cathedral to hear Handels Messiah, a Christmas tradition that I love ( although it is actually Easter music)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a couple of students today.
> They come to my home to study, so it's not too bad, really.
> Only four hours today and four more tomorrow, so plenty of time to do the other stuff that needs to be done.



I dont recall.....students of cheese, students of arabic....of english?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Carol, hello everybody. I enjoy Christmas shopping!! Although I try and avoid the big shopping centres and use local independent shops, local craft makers/ artists etc. I am Christmas baking at the moment, have done gingerbread muffins and have frangipane mince pies in the oven.
> Tonight I am going to Derby cathedral to hear Handels Messiah, a Christmas tradition that I love ( although it is actually Easter music)


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good afternoon, Jane! 
I love Handel! Have fun, sounds great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I dont recall.....students of cheese, students of arabic....of english?


Mostly English, though i do get a lot of cheese mentions into a lesson. 
I teach other stuff on occasion, though not at the moment.


----------



## Moozillion

WOO HOO!!!!!
I got beautiful cards from Linda and Sabine!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just a couple of students today.
> They come to my home to study, so it's not too bad, really.
> Only four hours today and four more tomorrow, so plenty of time to do the other stuff that needs to be done.


. . . like finishing up the tree, taking pictures and posting them here????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!
> I got beautiful cards from Linda and Sabine!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!
> View attachment 225186


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . like finishing up the tree, taking pictures and posting them here????


Precisely!


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> Hi Carol, hello everybody. I enjoy Christmas shopping!! Although I try and avoid the big shopping centres and use local independent shops, local craft makers/ artists etc. I am Christmas baking at the moment, have done gingerbread muffins and have frangipane mince pies in the oven.
> Tonight I am going to Derby cathedral to hear Handels Messiah, a Christmas tradition that I love ( although it is actually Easter music)


Hmm. Sounds awesome and delicious. I am also glad someone enjoys Christmas shopping.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! im on the binge this weekend [emoji48]


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

we have oor wee tree up,



with my own design of tree topper, i really should market them. ‘rockin around the christmas tree’ [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all! im on the binge this weekend [emoji48]


Enjoy! 
But don't go over the top!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> we have oor wee tree up,
> View attachment 225200
> 
> 
> with my own design of tree topper, i really should market them. ‘rockin around the christmas tree’ [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> View attachment 225201


Very good.
But I would add fingernails. 
Or Saturn.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For the weather watchers in the crowd, yesterday's high of 31F in the Washington DC area was the "lowest high" since 1958 for 15 Dec.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello!! All done with school for now I received a few christmas cards. Gunna mail mine soon


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> For the weather watchers in the crowd, yesterday's high of 31F in the Washington DC area was the "lowest high" since 1958 for 15 Dec.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hello!! All done with school for now I received a few christmas cards. Gunna mail mine soon


Hello, Linhdan. 
Cutting it fine with the cards. 
But, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway.


----------



## johnandjade

i was down seeing andor and gave him his gift box, it was so funny to see his face. it went down well. 

he also had a gift for us and jade is going to love it!!! 

remember i said that the penguin laid an egg.... well!! 



the universe is back in my corner


----------



## johnandjade

it smells awesome! jade is on her works night out and not enjoying it. this will really make her happy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i was down seeing andor and gave him his gift box, it was so funny to see his face. it went down well.
> 
> he also had a gift for us and jade is going to love it!!!
> 
> remember i said that the penguin laid an egg.... well!!
> View attachment 225204
> 
> 
> the universe is back in my corner


He gave you a penguin egg ! ! ! !???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 225205
> 
> 
> it smells awesome! jade is on her works night out and not enjoying it. this will really make her happy!


Oh, yes, much more sensible.
I'm sure it will make her very happy. 
Say "Hi!" for me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

After a week indoors due to an unusually cool snap. The tortoises went back outside today to a freshly manicured enclosure. Water and food.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

......and STAY OUT!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If I lived in a non tropical climate. I would not be keeping tortoises.
Maybe a solo tortoise.
Maybe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly and I have tickets to see Star Wars tonight.
Too bad @Prairie Mom hasn't been around.
She's another Sci Fi nut.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning mr ed!i hope you enjoy the movies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I have tickets to see Star Wars tonight.
> Too bad @Prairie Mom hasn't been around.
> She's another Sci Fi nut.


She was actually on the garden thread earlier today. 
She doesn't come in here anymore. 
I remember she loved sci-fi. 
Enjoy the film, Ed, and yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
for the tortoises.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning mr adam!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning mr ed!i hope you enjoy the movies


Hello John.
I dislike crowded theaters. But hopefully there won't be too many disrespectful movie goers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She was actually on the garden thread earlier today.
> She doesn't come in here anymore.
> I remember she loved sci-fi.
> Enjoy the film, Ed, and yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> for the tortoises.


I wasn't aware she was around at all anymore.
She was always such a joy.
(And I don't generally say that!)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello John.
> I dislike crowded theaters. But hopefully there won't be too many disrespectful movie goers.



the most recent star wars movie i watched was phantom... are the newer ones worth a go?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Do any of you actually enjoy Christmas shopping?


No ! Because of this I`ve done my Christmas shopping online on Amazon.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> ......and STAY OUT!


HAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> Busy day today.
> I have a couple work meetings and then going to see the nutcracker with a couple of girlfriends yay!!
> Will post pictures!
> BTW, Shelly is exhausted. She won’t even acknowledge me as I opened her box this morning


Was your tortoise walk too long for her ? Good evening Noel.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> we have oor wee tree up,
> View attachment 225200
> 
> 
> with my own design of tree topper, i really should market them. ‘rockin around the christmas tree’ [emoji1598][emoji13][emoji1598]
> View attachment 225201


Very festive! Love the topper.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I have tickets to see Star Wars tonight.
> Too bad @Prairie Mom hasn't been around.
> She's another Sci Fi nut.


SHE HAS!!!! SHE HAS!! She posted a small note on the gardening thread today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> No ! Because of this I`ve done my Christmas shopping online on Amazon.


I love Amazon!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I love Amazon!


Me too. I always find the best buys there.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Was your tortoise walk too long for her ? Good evening Noel.


Good Evening Bee
I think Shelly wore herself out. She was in demolition mode yesterday. Not only did she go on two walks, but she climbed her barriers twice, and also knocked down one of her huts


----------



## AZtortMom

The nutcracker was a lot of fun  it was very well done. Unfortunately we were not allowed to take pictures during the performance. My friend took some pictures before hand, and she’s going to forward them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning mr adam!


Good evening, John! 
Sorry, may have missed you, been busy doing Christmas decs and watching Doctor Who. 
Up to 2006 now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wasn't aware she was around at all anymore.
> She was always such a joy.
> (And I don't generally say that!)


Today was her first post for about a year I think. 
I liked her a great deal. 
Such a shame we fell out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> The nutcracker was a lot of fun  it was very well done. Unfortunately we were not allowed to take pictures during the performance. My friend took some pictures before hand, and she’s going to forward them


Glad you enjoyed the show!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me too. I always find the best buys there.


Good evening, Sabine. 
I can only use Amazon for books and DVDs, they won't send anything else to Morocco. 
But it is great for those two things.


----------



## Yvonne G

I buy 90% of my online stuff from Amazon Smile. With each purchase Amazon sends a donation to the charity of my choice (Turtle Survival Alliance). Also, I have an Amazon Visa credit card and with each purchase I earn points. For example, today I ordered a chemical that's supposed to repel chickens. It cost $26.95. I earned 2695 points and when applied to my purchase those points reduced my purchase to $4 something. I use the card for all my shopping and gas on my Friday errands, and earn points then too that can be applied to future Amazon purchases.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today was her first post for about a year I think.
> I liked her a great deal.
> Such a shame we fell out.


I've forgotten the details.
Our loss indeed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> SHE HAS!!!! SHE HAS!! She posted a small note on the gardening thread today.


I gotta P.M her


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> the most recent star wars movie i watched was phantom... are the newer ones worth a go?


This new one is fantastic.
A few of the last ones....Not so much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got to post and see if green beans are ok for a Redfoot.
I've discovered a ton of them growing mixed in with my grape vines.
I'd forgotten planting them I certainly never watered them.
The grape vines are going dormant like they do every winter. Exposing the beans.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

In Typical ME form.
I'll just give some to the torts in the morning and see if they eat them....
Good night, gang.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night, Bea.
I see you out there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've forgotten the details.
> Our loss indeed.


You've probably noticed by now that she had a look in here, gave a like to a post each for you and me, but didn't post. 
Hmmmmmm..................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I gotta P.M her


Might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to post and see if green beans are ok for a Redfoot.
> I've discovered a ton of them growing mixed in with my grape vines.
> I'd forgotten planting them I certainly never watered them.
> The grape vines are going dormant like they do every winter. Exposing the beans.


Don't know about redfoots as they have a different diet, but I know they're way too high in protein for _Testudo. _
TTT says; 
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=494&c=8#.WjXmiVVl_IU


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got to post and see if green beans are ok for a Redfoot.
> I've discovered a ton of them growing mixed in with my grape vines.
> I'd forgotten planting them I certainly never watered them.
> The grape vines are going dormant like they do every winter. Exposing the beans.


Tom mentioned to me that I can feed some green beans to my tort. But only about 15% of their diet. I have tried a few however my torts are not interested in it.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
How many are still waiting for their TORTOISE? We’re traveling from the 24th, so it would be great to set a date for the opening of presents sometime before that. 
Can’t wait to get my hands on that blue sack under my tree and the secrets it conceals.


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> How many are still waiting for their TORTOISE? We’re traveling from the 24th, so it would be great to set a date for the opening of presents sometime before that.
> Can’t wait to get my hands on that blue sack under my tree and the secrets it conceals.


Morning all! Mine is under the tree too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Lesson in a moment, so will catch up later.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates 
My TORTOISE is snoozing under my tree as we speak...
Here are a couple more pictures from last night of me and the girls....I’m still a little disappointed that we couldn’t take pictures without being charged for them 
I’m the redhead of course


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> How many are still waiting for their TORTOISE? We’re traveling from the 24th, so it would be great to set a date for the opening of presents sometime before that.
> Can’t wait to get my hands on that blue sack under my tree and the secrets it conceals.



I have not received mine yet.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225287
> View attachment 225288
> View attachment 225289
> Good morning roommates
> My TORTOISE is snoozing under my tree as we speak...
> Here are a couple more pictures from last night of me and the girls....I’m still a little disappointed that we couldn’t take pictures without being charged for them
> I’m the redhead of course



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225287
> View attachment 225288
> View attachment 225289
> Good morning roommates
> My TORTOISE is snoozing under my tree as we speak...
> Here are a couple more pictures from last night of me and the girls....I’m still a little disappointed that we couldn’t take pictures without being charged for them
> I’m the redhead of course



Love your tattoos, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225287
> View attachment 225288
> View attachment 225289
> Good morning roommates
> My TORTOISE is snoozing under my tree as we speak...
> Here are a couple more pictures from last night of me and the girls....I’m still a little disappointed that we couldn’t take pictures without being charged for them
> I’m the redhead of course


Looking good, Noel! 
Nice to see young ladies out having fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> How many are still waiting for their TORTOISE? We’re traveling from the 24th, so it would be great to set a date for the opening of presents sometime before that.
> Can’t wait to get my hands on that blue sack under my tree and the secrets it conceals.


TORTOISE opening date should be the 23rd, I think. Christmas Egg.
What do you think, people?
Still two or three without there packages, I fear, but some were sent rather late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have not received mine yet.


Yours is on the way, but may be a bit late, I'm afraid. not certain it will be there by Christmas.


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi Carol, hello everybody. I enjoy Christmas shopping!! Although I try and avoid the big shopping centres and use local independent shops, local craft makers/ artists etc. I am Christmas baking at the moment, have done gingerbread muffins and have frangipane mince pies in the oven.
> Tonight I am going to Derby cathedral to hear Handels Messiah, a Christmas tradition that I love ( although it is actually Easter music)


Oh how lovely. I wish I could have joined you. I love church choral music


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Sunday everyone.

We have had a lovely weekend. The house we have is huge and was perfect for the family get together. Daughter and son arrived minutes after us on Friday and my uncle and his partner about an hour later. The supermarket delivered food supplies. Mum joined us for dinner in a nearby restaurant. We woke to steady snow on Saturday morning and Mum's best friend who lives in a village on the moor decided not to drive here, but my sister made it with her half of the family and her cute cockerpoo puppy.

We had an excellent lunch party and gradually people have set off home until now it's just JoesDad , son and me left. We head back to Kent tomorrow. 

Time to slob out and relax and enjoy the peace and quiet now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> We have had a lovely weekend. The house we have is huge and was perfect for the family get together. Daughter and son arrived minutes after us on Friday and my uncle and his partner about an hour later. The supermarket delivered food supplies. Mum joined us for dinner in a nearby restaurant. We woke to steady snow on Saturday morning and Mum's best friend who lives in a village on the moor decided not to drive here, but my sister made it with her half of the family and her cute cockerpoo puppy.
> 
> We had an excellent lunch party and gradually people have set off home until now it's just JoesDad , son and me left. We head back to Kent tomorrow.
> 
> Time to slob out and relax and enjoy the peace and quiet now


Happy Sunday, Linda! 
Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend, most excellent!


----------



## CarolM

Ok. I come home today after being out. And I go outside to take water out of the drum where I catch the rain water to water the weeds etc for the tortoises. I see that Aunty is nearby and for some reason she has wet sand on the back of her shell. I think that is strange then I happen to look down on the ground by the drum. See a hole in the sand and a liitle white egg sitting next to it on top. Obviously this is the first time she has lain any eggs. I Think she will however need a little more practice.....


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ok. I come home today after being out. And I go outside to take water out of the drum where I catch the rain water to water the weeds etc for the tortoises. I see that Aunty is nearby and for some reason she has wet sand on the back of her shell. I think that is strange then I happen to look down on the ground by the drum. See a hole in the sand and a liitle white egg sitting next to it on top. Obviously this is the first time she has lain any eggs. I Think she will however need a little more practice.....


Must be her first time. As you can see she missed the hole she made when laying her egg. I have brought the egg inside because if I leave it my dog will definitly eat it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You've probably noticed by now that she had a look in here, gave a like to a post each for you and me, but didn't post.
> Hmmmmmm..................


I did.
I spoke with her.
Maybe she'll be back in full force on the forum before long.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

As far as the green beans go. So far they have been ignored.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> As far as the green beans go. So far they have been ignored.


I have blitzed them with hisbuscus flowers and leaves. Then they ate them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Must be her first time. As you can see she missed the hole she made when laying her egg. I have brought the egg inside because if I leave it my dog will definitly eat it.
> View attachment 225306
> View attachment 225307
> View attachment 225308
> View attachment 225309


How sweet! 
She'll learn with practice. 
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did.
> I spoke with her.
> Maybe she'll be back in full force on the forum before long.


I do hope so. 
I understand she's testing out the new app. 
Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have blitzed them with hisbuscus flowers and leaves. Then they ate them.


I don't thin any tort can resist hibiscus flowers. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(says Tidgy)


----------



## JSWallace

Messiah was wonderful Linda. 
Very impressive soloists
Definitely music to stir the soul!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone 
I’m waiting for her majesty to finish her soak 
Miss Shelly may go for a walk later if she’s up it


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I received a card from @JSWallace 
Thanks, Jane!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225323
> 
> Morning everyone
> I’m waiting for her majesty to finish her soak
> Miss Shelly may go for a walk later if she’s up it


She is beautiful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE opening date should be the 23rd, I think. Christmas Egg.
> What do you think, people?
> Still two or three without there packages, I fear, but some were sent rather late.


Is there an official tally of who has and hasn't gotten a parcel from TORTOISE yet?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yours is on the way, but may be a bit late, I'm afraid. not certain it will be there by Christmas.



AHA!!!! Are YOU my TORTOISE sender??!?! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE opening date should be the 23rd, I think. Christmas Egg.
> What do you think, people?
> Still two or three without there packages, I fear, but some were sent rather late.



YES!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Linhdan.
> Cutting it fine with the cards.
> But, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anyway.


lol shhh, but yes, YAYYYYY! how have you, and tidgy, and wifey been?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I received a card from @JSWallace
> Thanks, Jane!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225323
> 
> Morning everyone
> I’m waiting for her majesty to finish her soak
> Miss Shelly may go for a walk later if she’s up it


Hello, Noel! 
Lovely photo of a gorgeous tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is there an official tally of who has and hasn't gotten a parcel from TORTOISE yet?


No. 
As in I've forgotten. 
I think there are two, possibly three still not arrived at this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!!! Are YOU my TORTOISE sender??!?! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Perhaps, but I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> lol shhh, but yes, YAYYYYY! how have you, and tidgy, and wifey been?


We're great, busy, busy, busy but mostly in a good way. 
Except for Tidgy who is lazy, lazy, lazy, but in a good way.


----------



## Bambam1989

Afternoon everyone!
I recommend that no one should stay up until 4am.. I feel like a bus decided to use my head as a speed bump. No amount of coffee will help.. Advil here I come.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> I recommend that no one should stay up until 4am.. I feel like a bus decided to use my head as a speed bump. No amount of coffee will help.. Advil here I come.


Shame. Sleep tight and feel completely rested tomorrow morning .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> I recommend that no one should stay up until 4am.. I feel like a bus decided to use my head as a speed bump. No amount of coffee will help.. Advil here I come.


Good afternoon.
I stay up til 4 am nearly every night. 
Never did me any..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CarolM

Good night fellow room mates
Sleep tight amd sweet dreams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good night fellow room mates
> Sleep tight amd sweet dreams


Nos da! 
Have many pleasant dreams.
Speak soon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> I recommend that no one should stay up until 4am.. I feel like a bus decided to use my head as a speed bump. No amount of coffee will help.. Advil here I come.


I wake up at 4 am.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE opening date should be the 23rd, I think. Christmas Egg.
> What do you think, people?
> Still two or three without there packages, I fear, but some were sent rather late.


D`accord.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da!
> Have many pleasant dreams.
> Speak soon.


Good evening all. Tortoise habitat extension in good progress.... Much work, but when all is ready it will be beautiful for the torts and for me !


----------



## lixxy990

Hello everyone I have just made a new topic called substrate?!?! I’d be so very grateful if u could advice and help me aLong with this ever so confusing challenge I have! Xx


----------



## Momof4

Happy Holidays CDR!!
I sent your cards on Friday!! 

I bought a cute LED string of lights to hang my CDR cards on. 
I think only 2-3 are non CDR. I don’t send cards anymore so I think we got crossed off some lists because I used to get quit a few. Oh well. 





Oh and a pic of me! Tee Hee


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Noel!
> Lovely photo of a gorgeous tortoise.



Thank you! Hi Adam [emoji5]


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> TORTOISE opening date should be the 23rd, I think. Christmas Egg.
> What do you think, people?
> Still two or three without there packages, I fear, but some were sent rather late.



Sounds good to me [emoji106]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> She is beautiful.



Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening all. Tortoise habitat extension in good progress.... Much work, but when all is ready it will be beautiful for the torts and for me !


Most splendid! 
Good evening, Sabine! 
Hope we can get some pictures of the new luxury tortoise condo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

lixxy990 said:


> Hello everyone I have just made a new topic called substrate?!?! I’d be so very grateful if u could advice and help me aLong with this ever so confusing challenge I have! Xx


Blimey! 
It's been thirteen months! 
Nice to speak to you again.
How are you?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225287
> View attachment 225288
> View attachment 225289
> Good morning roommates
> My TORTOISE is snoozing under my tree as we speak...
> Here are a couple more pictures from last night of me and the girls....I’m still a little disappointed that we couldn’t take pictures without being charged for them
> I’m the redhead of course



What great pics of you ladies!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly and I have tickets to see Star Wars tonight.
> Too bad @Prairie Mom hasn't been around.
> She's another Sci Fi nut.



How was the movie? I want to see it too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Holidays CDR!!
> I sent your cards on Friday!!
> 
> I bought a cute LED string of lights to hang my CDR cards on.
> I think only 2-3 are non CDR. I don’t send cards anymore so I think we got crossed off some lists because I used to get quit a few. Oh well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 225332
> 
> 
> Oh and a pic of me! Tee Hee
> 
> View attachment 225333


You look great. 
And nice camouflage against the tree with a bit of snow, too! 
Happy Holidays, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Sounds good to me [emoji106]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> How was the movie? I want to see it too!


It was by far the best since the original trilogy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night my lovely Partridges and Pear Trees.
Sleep well all. 
Speak soon.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night my lovely Partridges and Pear Trees.
> Sleep well all.
> Speak soon.


Night night to you and good morning from me.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225323
> 
> Morning everyone
> I’m waiting for her majesty to finish her soak
> Miss Shelly may go for a walk later if she’s up it



She’s huge now! How do you even get her into the pool?  And, perhaps even more importantly, will you still be able to do that next year?  
Gorgeous “baby”! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Daughter is on holidays. So of course she had to get up at 6 am.  Some of her classmates are coming over tomorrow for a “Princess Dance Show” I’m organizing (not my idea).   Wish I had a shell to hide in.  
How’s everyone?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Daughter is on holidays. So of course she had to get up at 6 am.  Some of her classmates are coming over tomorrow for a “Princess Dance Show” I’m organizing (not my idea).   Wish I had a shell to hide in.
> How’s everyone?


Good Luck, You can always go buy one of the Ninja Turtles costumes and hide in the shell! LOL


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Luck, You can always go buy one of the Ninja Turtles costumes and hide in the shell! LOL



LOL!!!!
That would go down well with the kids. Not sure what their moms would think though. 
By the way, Carol, guess which country daughter represented at her school musical?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL!!!!
> That would go down well with the kids. Not sure what their moms would think though.
> By the way, Carol, guess which country daughter represented at her school musical?
> View attachment 225359


Awesome, South Africa. Your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 was some in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super, super busy with college applications these past few months. Something truly life changing happened this Thursday at 7:00 PM EST. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”. 


An acceptance letter from Columbia University.


I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now. 

Right now, I’m celebrating the acceptance in Madrid with family. 

How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Holidays CDR!!
> I sent your cards on Friday!!
> 
> I bought a cute LED string of lights to hang my CDR cards on.
> I think only 2-3 are non CDR. I don’t send cards anymore so I think we got crossed off some lists because I used to get quit a few. Oh well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 225332
> 
> 
> Oh and a pic of me! Tee Hee
> 
> View attachment 225333


*BEAUTIFUL !* ( the christmas tree and you )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most splendid!
> Good evening, Sabine!
> Hope we can get some pictures of the new luxury tortoise condo.


Soon ! Not luxery but big. Much place to roam for the torts ( unfortunately not for long as fast as they grow  )


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> She’s huge now! How do you even get her into the pool?  And, perhaps even more importantly, will you still be able to do that next year?
> Gorgeous “baby”! [emoji173]️


Morning 
I carefully placed her in the tub
I’m not sure if I will be able to lift her next year 
She hasn’t been in the moodnot to eat since it’s been a lot cooler..  she’s eating some grass but not like she use to. She eats her Mazuri.. her sister Jay is doing the same thing. I’m contributing it to the weather because the are both getting soaked twice a week and being kept warm


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 was some in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super, super busy with college applications these past few months. Something truly life changing happened this Thursday at 7:00 PM EST. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> Right now, I’m celebrating the acceptance in Madrid with family.
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?


So Cool. Glad to hear that you are doing so well.
Very nice to hear from you again.


----------



## AZtortMom

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 was some in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super, super busy with college applications these past few months. Something truly life changing happened this Thursday at 7:00 PM EST. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> Right now, I’m celebrating the acceptance in Madrid with family.
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?



Glad to see you back


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Happy Holidays CDR!!
> I sent your cards on Friday!!
> 
> I bought a cute LED string of lights to hang my CDR cards on.
> I think only 2-3 are non CDR. I don’t send cards anymore so I think we got crossed off some lists because I used to get quit a few. Oh well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 225332
> 
> 
> Oh and a pic of me! Tee Hee
> 
> View attachment 225333


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Night night to you and good morning from me.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
I'm on my second coffee here.
Got some nice biscuits for dunking, too.
Hands up who's a dunker?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Daughter is on holidays. So of course she had to get up at 6 am.  Some of her classmates are coming over tomorrow for a “Princess Dance Show” I’m organizing (not my idea).   Wish I had a shell to hide in.
> How’s everyone?


Good afternoon, Lena! 
You have a Cold Dark Room to hide in. 
Behind the jellyfish tank is good. 
I'm fine, thanks, wifey still asleep and Tidgy having lunch. 
Life's Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> LOL!!!!
> That would go down well with the kids. Not sure what their moms would think though.
> By the way, Carol, guess which country daughter represented at her school musical?
> View attachment 225359


The flag glued to the head is a bit of a giveaway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 was some in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super, super busy with college applications these past few months. Something truly life changing happened this Thursday at 7:00 PM EST. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> Right now, I’m celebrating the acceptance in Madrid with family.
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?


ABDULLA ! ! ! 
How wonderful to hear from you! 
It' been almost exactly a year! 
CONGRATULATIONS ! ! ! 
Well done, my friend, that's wonderful news.
Hope to hear more from you over the holiday season. 
All busy getting ready for the holiday season here, wifey and I are well and having a great time as usual, Tidgy is still a wonderful pest and is in the TFO calendar for a third successive year. 
Life's Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Soon ! Not luxery but big. Much place to roam for the torts ( unfortunately not for long as fast as they grow  )


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Big is luxury for torts! 
Jut off up the Post Office to collect some parcels!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning
> I carefully placed her in the tub
> I’m not sure if I will be able to lift her next year
> She hasn’t been in the moodnot to eat since it’s been a lot cooler..  she’s eating some grass but not like she use to. She eats her Mazuri.. her sister Jay is doing the same thing. I’m contributing it to the weather because the are both getting soaked twice a week and being kept warm


Good morning, Noel! 
Yes, cold weather, they just slow down a little, nothing to worry about! 
Bless 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> So Cool. Glad to hear that you are doing so well.
> Very nice to hear from you again.


Good morning, Ed! 
Any sign of the lizards, or did most of them snuff?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today is a very special day.
Because..............
...............It's Mark's birthday! 
@Maro2Bear 
Have a wonderful day, it's great you've joined us here in the Cold Dark Room. 
Hope you play lots of nice games and win. 
Hope you have lots of jello and ice cream. 
Hope you get lots of nice pressies. 
And please save me some cake.


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 was some in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super, super busy with college applications these past few months. Something truly life changing happened this Thursday at 7:00 PM EST. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> Right now, I’m celebrating the acceptance in Madrid with family.
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?



CONGRATULATIONS, Abdulla!!!!!![emoji2]
That is FANTASTIC!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji106]
And welcome back!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, Abdulla!!!!!![emoji2]
> That is FANTASTIC!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji106]
> And welcome back!!!


Good morning, Bea! 
It's great to hear from Abdulla again, is it not?
Splendid chap, one of the original Roommates, you might say.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> I'm on my second coffee here.
> Got some nice biscuits for dunking, too.
> Hands up who's a dunker?



ME!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to the Post Office gang. 
Speak soon.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> I'm on my second coffee here.
> Got some nice biscuits for dunking, too.
> Hands up who's a dunker?


Yup, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning gang 
Happy Birthday @Maro2Bear!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Ed!
> Any sign of the lizards, or did most of them snuff?


Actually the vast majority this far south survived.
Up a little further north. @CharlieM had most if his pond guppies die due to cold. But mine survived.
He had given me a few hundred beautiful ones and I placed them indoors in a heated tank. But at least 8 got poured into my pond with some duckweed and two Ranchu goldfish that he also gave me.
It never got below 45 here. And it wasn't sustained.
I have seen a lot of dead iguanas. But not enough to dent the breeding colonies.


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARO2BEAR!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Maro2Bear 

Here's wishing you the very best most funnest day ever!!



​


----------



## Yvonne G

@AbdullaAli - It's great to have you back. Did you have much trouble adjusting to the cold weather in Philly and New York! Talk about weather shock!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is a very special day.
> Because..............
> ...............It's Mark's birthday!
> @Maro2Bear
> Have a wonderful day, it's great you've joined us here in the Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you play lots of nice games and win.
> Hope you have lots of jello and ice cream.
> Hope you get lots of nice pressies.
> And please save me some cake.



Happy birthday, @Maro2Bear!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> @AbdullaAli - It's great to have you back. Did you have much trouble adjusting to the cold weather in Philly and New York! Talk about weather shock!


It would be bad if it weren’t for the shopping for an entire new closet


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ABDULLA ! ! !
> How wonderful to hear from you!
> It' been almost exactly a year!
> CONGRATULATIONS ! ! !
> Well done, my friend, that's wonderful news.
> Hope to hear more from you over the holiday season.
> All busy getting ready for the holiday season here, wifey and I are well and having a great time as usual, Tidgy is still a wonderful pest and is in the TFO calendar for a third successive year.
> Life's Good!


Awww! I’m glad you’re doing well and I’m just as glad I’m back. Have fun and keep us posted <3


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great way to start our pre-Christmas break..... Enjoying a Florida sunrise walk on Flagler Beach


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yup, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.


Aaaah.
A demi-dunker!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Actually the vast majority this far south survived.
> Up a little further north. @CharlieM had most if his pond guppies die due to cold. But mine survived.
> He had given me a few hundred beautiful ones and I placed them indoors in a heated tank. But at least 8 got poured into my pond with some duckweed and two Ranchu goldfish that he also gave me.
> It never got below 45 here. And it wasn't sustained.
> I have seen a lot of dead iguanas. But not enough to dent the breeding colonies.


Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(to the lack of snuffed iguanas, not to your fish surviving)
And boooooooooooooooo to the death of @CharlieM 's fish. 
Really sorry to hear this, Charlie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Great way to start our pre-Christmas break..... Enjoying a Florida sunrise walk on Flagler Beach
> 
> View attachment 225372


Stunning photo. 
How beautiful can life be?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, Abdulla!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is FANTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome back!!!



Thanks, darling. I was really stressed when it came to applications. I decided to write my application essay about giving flowers to strangers in NYC. Apparently, they liked it.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You look great.
> And nice camouflage against the tree with a bit of snow, too!
> Happy Holidays, Kathy!



Thank you!


----------



## Momof4

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 was some in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super, super busy with college applications these past few months. Something truly life changing happened this Thursday at 7:00 PM EST. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> Right now, I’m celebrating the acceptance in Madrid with family.
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?



That is so awesome!!! 
Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks, darling. I was really stressed when it came to applications. I decided to write my application essay about giving flowers to strange in NYC. Apparently, they liked it.


COOL!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am finally back home in the relative warmth of Kent (+7C and no snow here  )

It’s been a long drive. Tomorrow we can start Christmas [emoji319] and the decorations will go up (too tired tonight). 

Came home to lots of cards including a lovely one from @Laura1412. Thank you Laura  x



Happy Birthday Mark! Welcome back Abdulla!

It’s getting busy in here!


----------



## Momof4

@Maro2Bear

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

I visited a cathedral today.... It was beautifully lit, and this is the same window from three different angels:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> @Maro2Bear
> 
> Happy birthday!!
> View attachment 225375



Wow..thanks!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow..thanks!




HAPPPPPPPY BIRTTHDAAAAAAAAAYYY!

​
CAKE > OTHER MEANINGLESS THINGS


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I visited a cathedral today.... It was beautifully lit, and this is the same window from three different angels:
> 
> View attachment 225384
> 
> 
> View attachment 225385
> 
> 
> View attachment 225386


WOW!!!! 
Where is this?


----------



## Moozillion

I got a card from Kathy/"Momof4" today!!!!! 
THANKS, Kathy!!!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!
> Where is this?


Granada, Spain. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granada_Cathedral


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> Granada, Spain.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granada_Cathedral


So gorgeous!

Another thing to add to my bucket list! I also want to see the Alhambra!


----------



## Yvonne G

I Figured out how to see pictures that don't open. Hit "reply" then when the post shows up in your reply box, click on the attachment link. picture opens right up!!! In Abd ulla's cathedral post the pictures were just a bunch of non clickable numbers, but when I clicked on the link in Mooz's reply they opened!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, @Maro2Bear!


Happy Birthday @Maro2Bear. Hope your day is an awesome one.


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Hey people! Sorry haven’t been online since forever. Long story, I’ve been busy. I’ve been working and writing intensely since I left. I’ve only taken the past two summers off. I spent them both in the US. The summer of 2016 was some in Philadelphia. I stayed with family friends, and it was really fun. Then, I spent the summer of 2017 in New York City. I spent the summer at the St. Regis, and it was heavenly. I made a lot friends, quite a few of which I’ll see at university. This leads me to the following. I’ve been super, super busy with college applications these past few months. Something truly life changing happened this Thursday at 7:00 PM EST. At exactly that time, I opened my laptop. It was Friday, 4:00 AM in Dubai. I clicked on “Application Status Update”.
> 
> 
> An acceptance letter from Columbia University.
> 
> 
> I am truly honored to have such an opportunity, and I wanted to say thank you for providing me with support when I needed it. I’ll try to be more active on here, seeing that I’m less busy right now.
> 
> Right now, I’m celebrating the acceptance in Madrid with family.
> 
> How’s everyone been doing? Any major changes?





fantastic!! well done


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning friends, oh my days... haven’t had a monday like that in a while! 

shadow of a man today! off to a corner to hide


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am finally back home in the relative warmth of Kent (+7C and no snow here  )
> 
> It’s been a long drive. Tomorrow we can start Christmas [emoji319] and the decorations will go up (too tired tonight).
> 
> Came home to lots of cards including a lovely one from @Laura1412. Thank you Laura  x
> View attachment 225373
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Mark! Welcome back Abdulla!
> 
> It’s getting busy in here!


Welcome home. Hope you enjoyed your holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am finally back home in the relative warmth of Kent (+7C and no snow here  )
> 
> It’s been a long drive. Tomorrow we can start Christmas [emoji319] and the decorations will go up (too tired tonight).
> 
> Came home to lots of cards including a lovely one from @Laura1412. Thank you Laura  x
> View attachment 225373
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Mark! Welcome back Abdulla!
> 
> It’s getting busy in here!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening, Linda! 
Brrrrrrrrrrr.
As usual.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, oh my days... haven’t had a monday like that in a while!
> 
> shadow of a man today! off to a corner to hide


Ahhh. Shame not nice. Enjoy your peace in the corner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow..thanks!


Hope you've spotted all the other birthday messages over the last couple of pages!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I got a card from Kathy/"Momof4" today!!!!!
> THANKS, Kathy!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> Another thing to add to my bucket list! I also want to see the Alhambra!


6,427?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I Figured out how to see pictures that don't open. Hit "reply" then when the post shows up in your reply box, click on the attachment link. picture opens right up!!! In Abd ulla's cathedral post the pictures were just a bunch of non clickable numbers, but when I clicked on the link in Mooz's reply they opened!!!


How bizarre! 
Good morning, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning friends, oh my days... haven’t had a monday like that in a while!
> 
> shadow of a man today! off to a corner to hide


Good evening, John! 
Busy day at work?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Happy Birthday @Maro2Bear. Hope your day is an awesome one.



Thanks much!


----------



## Abdulla6169

johnandjade said:


> fantastic!! well done


Thanks dude  It feels like the first step in the long, long journey that lies ahead.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How sweet!
> She'll learn with practice.
> Probably.


On a good note today. Aunty is on a roll. She laid another egg. Her timing is spot on as she was finishing as I came home from work. And she got it right this time. Egg was laid and covered properly in her hole. I have left this one alone as it should be safe from my dog.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> On a good note today. Aunty is on a roll. She laid another egg. Her timing is spot on as she was finishing as I came home from work. And she got it right this time. Egg was laid and covered properly in her hole. I have left this one alone as it should be safe from my dog.



Very neat! Good luck with those eggs..pix?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hello, Mooz.



Hi, Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 6,427?



Pretty much!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very neat! Good luck with those eggs..pix?


I did not take a pic of the egg as I did not want to disturb her. I also had my hands full of bags etc. But here is a pic of the egg she laid yesterday. That one I am sure was her first egg ever because she dug a hole and then laid the egg on top of the ground completely missing the hole. That one I did take inside because I did not want my dog getting it.


----------



## johnandjade

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks much!



happy birthday [emoji513]


----------



## johnandjade

AbdullaAli said:


> Thanks dude  It feels like the first step in the long, long journey that lies ahead.





a giant first leap!! hope you enjoy a well earned brake.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John!
> Busy day at work?



good evenooning adam. 

oh it certainly wasn’t! a little as possible was done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> On a good note today. Aunty is on a roll. She laid another egg. Her timing is spot on as she was finishing as I came home from work. And she got it right this time. Egg was laid and covered properly in her hole. I have left this one alone as it should be safe from my dog.


Well done, Aunty!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (to the lack of snuffed iguanas, not to your fish surviving)
> And boooooooooooooooo to the death of @CharlieM 's fish.
> Really sorry to hear this, Charlie.


His guppies are (were) fantastic looking.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I got a card from Kathy/"Momof4" today!!!!!
> THANKS, Kathy!!!!!



That was fast! San Diego to Louisiana! I mailed it Friday! 

You’re welcome!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is a very special day.
> Because..............
> ...............It's Mark's birthday!
> @Maro2Bear
> Have a wonderful day, it's great you've joined us here in the Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you play lots of nice games and win.
> Hope you have lots of jello and ice cream.
> Hope you get lots of nice pressies.
> And please save me some cake.


Hey, a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too ! @Maro2Bear


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> That was fast! San Diego to Louisiana! I mailed it Friday!
> 
> You’re welcome!!



I got mine today too!! Thank you!!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roomies. 
I am very happy and proud to tell that today I have finished my tortoise living-room enclosure project.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Pics tomorrow because the tort babies are sleeping ! It was a lot of work but it is worth it.
The torts walk and walk and walk.... curiously, not with fear. Okay all is new for them but I think they like it.
That was my Christmas present for my little dinosaurs. I need nothing when my pets are happy and healthy.
As to say with Adams words: Life is good ! It is @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hey, a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too ! @Maro2Bear
> 
> 
> Bee62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too ! @Maro2Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate all the greetings from those who enter the CDR!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I got mine today too!! Thank you!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies.
> I am very happy and proud to tell that today I have finished my tortoise living-room enclosure project.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Pics tomorrow because the tort babies are sleeping ! It was a lot of work but it is worth it.
> The torts walk and walk and walk.... curiously, not with fear. Okay all is new for them but I think they like it.
> That was my Christmas present for my little dinosaurs. I need nothing when my pets are happy and healthy.
> As to say with Adams words: Life is good ! It is @Tidgy's Dad


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good evening, Sabine! 
Lucky torts.
Life's good!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good evening, Sabine!
> Lucky torts.
> Life's good!


Hello Adam, nice to see you. Have you all things together and done for Christmas ?


----------



## Bee62

Hmm, seems I missed you, because I am on my way to bed. Speak tomorrow ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam, nice to see you. Have you all things together and done for Christmas ?


Getting there.
Nearly done now, thank goodness. 
You?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, seems I missed you, because I am on my way to bed. Speak tomorrow ?


Hopefully! 
Sleep well. 
Nos da, Bee!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Adam, and any other Roomies who are up and about!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam, and any other Roomies who are up and about!


Good evening,Bea! 
Up, yes. 
To no good, mainly.


----------



## Moozillion

And it is about  2:45 AM in Morocco???? 
It amazes me how you need so little sleep!


----------



## Moozillion

I'm winding down for the evening.
You might want to have a peek at a new thread in the water turtle section- I just posted some photos of Jacques! It is still fascinating to me how light refraction in water distorts the images we see!!!! 
She really is beautiful! I've decided that as much as I love Elsa and want others to appreciate her too, I'm going to enter one of Jacques' photos in the next calendar contest!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

I need chocolate..
Hey everyone. Hope y'all are having a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm winding down for the evening.
> You might want to have a peek at a new thread in the water turtle section- I just posted some photos of Jacques! It is still fascinating to me how light refraction in water distorts the images we see!!!!
> She really is beautiful! I've decided that as much as I love Elsa and want others to appreciate her too, I'm going to enter one of Jacques' photos in the next calendar contest!!!


A wise move, one thinks. 
I love Elsa, too, she's beautiful, but Jacques is something different and also beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And it is about  2:45 AM in Morocco????
> It amazes me how you need so little sleep!


To be fair, i'll probably sleep til 10 tomorrow. 
Day off. 
I think people get into the habit of sleeping for eight hours or whatever, not sure we need to as adults.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I need chocolate..
> Hey everyone. Hope y'all are having a good day


Good evening, yep a great day here. 
You?
I have 60 chocolates hanging on my Christmas tree. 
But you can't have one til Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, well, i'm off to read the labels in my pillows for a while.
Night, night , all, sweet dreams!
When we awaken it will be Christmas wifey!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, yep a great day here.
> You?
> I have 60 chocolates hanging on my Christmas tree.
> But you can't have one til Christmas!


Very relaxing day here.
I've got some chocolate ice cream but that is going to make me cold.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies.
> I am very happy and proud to tell that today I have finished my tortoise living-room enclosure project.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Pics tomorrow because the tort babies are sleeping ! It was a lot of work but it is worth it.
> The torts walk and walk and walk.... curiously, not with fear. Okay all is new for them but I think they like it.
> That was my Christmas present for my little dinosaurs. I need nothing when my pets are happy and healthy.
> As to say with Adams words: Life is good ! It is @Tidgy's Dad


That is awesome, well done and I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

It is a bright and sunny day today. The wind is pumping but I don't mind as today is the last day in office until the 27th again. Can't wait for my few days off. Christmas tree went up on Sunday, so it is finally starting to feel like Christmas. Presents are done, wrapped and under the tree. Hip Hip Hooray. Bring it on.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day today. The wind is pumping but I don't mind as today is the last day in office until the 27th again. Can't wait for my few days off. Christmas tree went up on Sunday, so it is finally starting to feel like Christmas. Presents are done, wrapped and under the tree. Hip Hip Hooray. Bring it on.


I'm still waiting for a few of my daughter's presents to arrive. They are supposed to be here this week, me and Santa are cutting it close this year.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm still waiting for a few of my daughter's presents to arrive. They are supposed to be here this week, me and Santa are cutting it close this year.


Good Luck, I hope they arrive in time.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. A frosty start here. I am off on school governor duties shortly. The school has an “unsung heroes” breakfast to reward those that might not get outstanding grades or be brilliant at sport, but always turn up, try hard and are just nice kids... the ones that make the school a nice place just by being there, but usually miss out in other prize givings and awards where being top is key. 

And this evening I have a governor board meeting. 

In between, son and I will put the Christmas Tree up  His 6’6” height is useful for this!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A frosty start here. I am off on school governor duties shortly. The school has an “unsung heroes” breakfast to reward those that might not get outstanding grades or be brilliant at sport, but always turn up, try hard and are just nice kids... the ones that make the school a nice place just by being there, but usually miss out in other prize givings and awards where being top is key.
> 
> And this evening I have a governor board meeting.
> 
> In between, son and I will put the Christmas Tree up  His 6’6” height is useful for this!


That is so nice, well done to those kids. And that sure is useful having a tall son.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Very relaxing day here.
> I've got some chocolate ice cream but that is going to make me cold.


You could always microwave it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is awesome, well done and I can't wait to see the pictures.


Good morning, Carol! 
Another bright but chilly day here.
Happy Christmas wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is a bright and sunny day today. The wind is pumping but I don't mind as today is the last day in office until the 27th again. Can't wait for my few days off. Christmas tree went up on Sunday, so it is finally starting to feel like Christmas. Presents are done, wrapped and under the tree. Hip Hip Hooray. Bring it on.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm still waiting for a few of my daughter's presents to arrive. They are supposed to be here this week, me and Santa are cutting it close this year.


Crikey! 
Here's hoping they come soon.
Post seems slower this year in some places.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A frosty start here. I am off on school governor duties shortly. The school has an “unsung heroes” breakfast to reward those that might not get outstanding grades or be brilliant at sport, but always turn up, try hard and are just nice kids... the ones that make the school a nice place just by being there, but usually miss out in other prize givings and awards where being top is key.
> 
> And this evening I have a governor board meeting.
> 
> In between, son and I will put the Christmas Tree up  His 6’6” height is useful for this!


Good morning, Linda. 
Have a good one.
At that height you could paint your son green and use him as a tree. 
Happy Christmas wifey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Happy Christmas wifey!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> Another bright but chilly day here.
> Happy Christmas wifey!


Good Morning. Hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Have a good one.
> At that height you could paint your son green and use him as a tree.
> Happy Christmas wifey!


Whahaha that is funny.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good Morning. [emoji1] [emoji258]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Christmas wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And besides being Christmas wifey, today is a special day for another reason. 
It's the Cowboy's birthday!
@Cowboy_Ken 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Many happy returns, Ken! 
Hope you have a really wonderful day, a Happy Christmas and a jolly nice New Year! 
Please save me some cake.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And good day all. No early sunrise services here on Florida's eastern coast..... Heavy morning fog......too thick for the sun's rays to burn through. Reminds me of thick Monterey CA fog banks..... Or the thick dark winter fog layers that hung on far too long when I lived in Harrogate (UK). No early sandy beach walk, but that leaves extra time for an extra cuppa.


----------



## CarolM

A Very Happy Birthday Ken. I hope you have an awesome one. @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It's 82 today and the forecast says 84 for Christmas day!!
That sucks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> And good day all. No early sunrise services here on Florida's eastern coast..... Heavy morning fog......too thick for the sun's rays to burn through. Reminds me of thick Monterey CA fog banks..... Or the thick dark winter fog layers that hung on far too long when I lived in Harrogate (UK). No early sandy beach walk, but that leaves extra time for an extra cuppa.


I encountered that driving up into Georgia to visit my mother last month. Fog so thick I could barely see past the hood of my car. Yet traffic still cruised along at 75 mph.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh - I also wanted to thank EVERYONE for the many many birthday greetings sent my way yesterday. Now we pay it forward to @Cowboy_Ken Happy B'day KEN!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's 82 today and the forecast says 84 for Christmas day!!
> That sucks!



No, it doesn’t!!! [emoji12]
My husband likes to tell people he lives in the South for a very good reason: shorts and a tee shirt on Christmas Day!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> No, it doesn’t!!! [emoji12]
> My husband likes to tell people he lives in the South for a very good reason: shorts and a tee shirt on Christmas Day!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


This Hell hole is not my idea of paradise.
But I'll be happy to sell my house to anyone that disagrees.
With a tortoise ready yard....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just had some ignoramus vendor in the office trying to convince me that the Earth is FLAT.
Of all things to make an argument for.
I Googled "flat earth". There is a growing group of folks that beleive this. Am I the only one that never heard of them?
The FLAT EARTHERS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> And good day all. No early sunrise services here on Florida's eastern coast..... Heavy morning fog......too thick for the sun's rays to burn through. Reminds me of thick Monterey CA fog banks..... Or the thick dark winter fog layers that hung on far too long when I lived in Harrogate (UK). No early sandy beach walk, but that leaves extra time for an extra cuppa.


Good morning, Mark! 
Happy Christmas wifey. 
I'm off out into the chill to buy a potato or two and an extra one for Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It's 82 today and the forecast says 84 for Christmas day!!
> That sucks!


I'd swap you for chilly Fez this year. 
Good morning, Ed! 
Happy Christmas wifey.


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just had some ignoramus vendor in the office trying to convince me that the Earth is FLAT.
> Of all things to make an argument for.
> I Googled "flat earth". There is a growing group of folks that beleive this. Am I the only one that never heard of them?
> The FLAT EARTHERS.



Hmmmm, i thought the Flat Earthers had fallen off the edge a few years back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just had some ignoramus vendor in the office trying to convince me that the Earth is FLAT.
> Of all things to make an argument for.
> I Googled "flat earth". There is a growing group of folks that beleive this. Am I the only one that never heard of them?
> The FLAT EARTHERS.


Yes, they've been going for years. 
You've obviously not seen this: 
https://www.space.com/38277-flat-earth-bob-satellite-crowdfunding-campaign.html
That'll do the trick!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mark!
> Happy Christmas wifey.
> I'm off out into the chill to buy a potato or two and an extra one for Christmas.



Batata halwa? Or just ordinary spuds.... Whats the plan, baked over coals, fried, diced, mashed or?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Batata halwa? Or just ordinary spuds.... Whats the plan, baked over coals, fried, diced, mashed or?


Just ordinary heavy potatoes. 
Chips, boiled, fried, jackets, all sorts and, of course, roasties for Christmas.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just had some ignoramus vendor in the office trying to convince me that the Earth is FLAT.
> Of all things to make an argument for.
> I Googled "flat earth". There is a growing group of folks that beleive this. Am I the only one that never heard of them?
> The FLAT EARTHERS.



Any Flat Earther will be proud to tell you their movement is quickly spreading around the globe.


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates! Princess party’s over. Phew. As an introvert, I find it so difficult to have to see people every week!


----------



## Yvonne G

Believe me, I feel your pain! I call myself a hermit, I guess "introvert" would also fit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd swap you for chilly Fez this year.
> Good morning, Ed!
> Happy Christmas wifey.


As much as I like RUSTIC.
Morocco might be a bit much.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Any Flat Earther will be proud to tell you their movement is quickly spreading around the globe.


No wonder we've made such a mess of everything.
We can't even agree that the Earth is round.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Part of the food basket wifey had for me yesterday...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Any Flat Earther will be proud to tell you their movement is quickly spreading around the globe.


Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No wonder we've made such a mess of everything.
> We can't even agree that the Earth is round.


It isn't. 
It's an oblate spheroid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Part of the food basket wifey had for me yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 225437


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Points! 
We get this make here. 
It's pretty good.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Part of the food basket wifey had for me yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 225437





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Points!
> We get this make here.
> It's pretty good.



We have it too.  
I also want some points:


Wibble


----------



## Maro2Bear

Grovvle!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> No wonder we've made such a mess of everything.
> We can't even agree that the Earth is round.



The only thing Flat Earthers have to fear, is sphere itself! 
[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We have it too.
> I also want some points:
> View attachment 225438
> 
> Wibble


Wibble! 
Oh, go on then! 
POINTS ! ! ! 
Actually, lots of them, that's a nice cheeseboard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The only thing Flat Earthers have to fear, is sphere itself!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Oh, my goodness! 
I'm not sure if that's lots of plus points or minus points! 
Genius!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I just bought : 
_*Four *_potatoes.
2 onions.
2 lettuces
An olive.
Some minced beef. 
Harisa paste. (red spicy stuff) 
A tomato
Half a chestnut. 
A carrot. 
But forgot the clove of garlic. 
All very heavy.(except the garlic).
Need to lie down, now.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just bought :
> _*Four *_potatoes.
> 2 onions.
> 2 lettuces
> An olive.
> Some minced beef.
> Harisa paste. (red spicy stuff)
> A tomato
> Half a chestnut.
> A carrot.
> But forgot the clove of garlic.
> All very heavy.(except the garlic).
> Need to lie down, now.



...and a partridge in a pear treeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

WAIT a minute...  ...HALF a chestnut??!!!?!?!?


----------



## CarolM

Whahaha this is so funny. You guys really put a smile on my face.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hmmmm, half a chestnut? Really?


----------



## CarolM

Some opinions please. I decided to make a little platform for baby just for fun. Will these railings be okay and is the coloured ice cream sticks going to be a problem?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Some opinions please. I decided to make a little platform for baby just for fun. Will these railings be okay and is the coloured ice cream sticks going to be a problem?


Pic now on


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COWBOY KEN!!!!!! @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and a partridge in a pear treeeeeeeee!!!!!


I bought that a day or two back.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Pic now on
> View attachment 225440


I don't THINK the colored sticks will be a problem...let's see what others think as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WAIT a minute...  ...HALF a chestnut??!!!?!?!?





Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm, half a chestnut? Really?


There wasn't room in the bag for a whole one!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all! 

have a rootin’ tootin’ birthday cowboy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Some opinions please. I decided to make a little platform for baby just for fun. Will these railings be okay and is the coloured ice cream sticks going to be a problem?


I don't have a picture showing?
Anyway, railings are good and the colour shouldn't matter, i doubt he'll try to eat them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Pic now on
> View attachment 225440


Very inventive, but Tidgy would have been straight over those railings when she was, well, tidgy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't have a picture showing?
> Anyway, railings are good and the colour shouldn't matter, i doubt he'll try to eat them.


Can you see it now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!
> 
> have a rootin’ tootin’ birthday cowboy


Good evening, John! 
Good day, today?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very inventive, but Tidgy would have been straight over those railings when she was, well, tidgy.


Ok so higher then. I had a sneaky suspicion that might be an answer. Was hoping not ... oh well I am just going to have to get sushi a couple more times. It is going to be so hard to do that.....but for baby I will make the sacrifice.[emoji6] [emoji217]


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, John!
> Good day, today?




getting there. still on the sofa with a duvet till the last second... home, same again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just bought :
> _*Four *_potatoes.
> 2 onions.
> 2 lettuces
> An olive.
> Some minced beef.
> Harisa paste. (red spicy stuff)
> A tomato
> Half a chestnut.
> A carrot.
> But forgot the clove of garlic.
> All very heavy.(except the garlic).
> Need to lie down, now.


You're so funny. It's usually one potato, and this time it was ONE olive. You can't tell me the olives were too heavy to get more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Can you see it now?
> View attachment 225443


Yes, I received the picture previously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok so higher then. I had a sneaky suspicion that might be an answer. Was hoping not ... oh well I am just going to have to get sushi a couple more times. It is going to be so hard to do that.....but for baby I will make the sacrifice.[emoji6] [emoji217]


Ahem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> getting there. still on the sofa with a duvet till the last second... home, same again.


Time off over Crimbo?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You're so funny. It's usually one potato, and this time it was ONE olive. You can't tell me the olives were too heavy to get more.


Obviously even big olives are lighter. 
But they're far more expensive per unit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I presume that olive is for your olive press? Nothing like a freshly squeezed gallon of virgin olive oil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I presume that olive is for your olive press? Nothing like a freshly squeezed gallon of virgin olive oil.


Argan oil is what i prefer. 
Made from nuts that pass through goats who climb the Argan trees to eat them. 
Seriously!


----------



## Bambam1989

My husband is in the middle of a phone interview.. I'm not sure if I'm excited or nervous... Both, I will say both


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is in the middle of a phone interview.. I'm not sure if I'm excited or nervous... Both, I will say both


Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is in the middle of a phone interview.. I'm not sure if I'm excited or nervous... Both, I will say both


Good luck to hubby from me! 
But don't tell him that whilst he's on the phone.
Phone interviews seem to be all the rage nowadays.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Argan oil is what i prefer.
> Made from nuts that pass through goats who climb the Argan trees to eat them.
> Seriously!



Uhm, you sent that in your last year’s TORTOISE—for my hair??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Uhm, you sent that in your last year’s TORTOISE—for my hair??


It wasn't me, it was Santa!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is in the middle of a phone interview.. I'm not sure if I'm excited or nervous... Both, I will say both



Good luck to your husband! Tell us how it went.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol.
> i'm rather late today, computer problems this morning, seems okay now though


Good evening Adam.  Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.  Hope you are all well.


Good evening, Gillian! 
Lovely to hear fro m you. 
Yes, we're all very happy, if slightly cold, back here. 
How about you and the two Olis?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Gillian!
> Lovely to hear fro m you.
> Yes, we're all very happy, if slightly cold, back here.
> How about you and the two Olis?


Glad to hear you're all well. 

Already cold back in Morocco?  Strangely enough it's warm here. Temperature reached 21 degrees C in Amman, and still not a drop of rain. I don't like Winter/rain, however water is going to be a real issue by Summer.

The two Olis are well; though Oli Kahn wants to return to Fes. Shall I allow him to? Little Oli is fine and in deep sleep.  

How's Wifey? And what about Tidgy?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....how neat is this. Wifey and I went for an early afternoon walk along the (Florida) coastal highway. Lots of undeveloped scrub lots mixed in with cottages, rentals, etc. and what do we find, but a nice adult Florida Gopher tortoise having a snack along the curbside! Took some pix, mr gopher tort then walked back up into the scrub brush right up to his burrow.

Heres one quick pix


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Christmas tree.


----------



## Bambam1989

The phone interview went well.
Probably won't be accepting it unless they go up with the starting pay though.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....how neat is this. Wifey and I went for an early afternoon walk along the (Florida) coastal highway. Lots of undeveloped scrub lots mixed in with cottages, rentals, etc. and what do we find, but a nice adult Florida Gopher tortoise having a snack along the curbside! Took some pix, mr gopher tort then walked back up into the scrub brush right up to his burrow.
> 
> Heres one quick pix
> 
> View attachment 225453


That is so cool.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Christmas tree.
> View attachment 225450
> 
> View attachment 225451
> 
> View attachment 225452
> 
> View attachment 225455


Wow. No wonder you took your time. It is stunning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear you're all well.
> 
> Already cold back in Morocco?  Strangely enough it's warm here. Temperature reached 21 degrees C in Amman, and still not a drop of rain. I don't like Winter/rain, however water is going to be a real issue by Summer.
> 
> The two Olis are well; though Oli Kahn wants to return to Fes. Shall I allow him to? Little Oli is fine and in deep sleep.
> 
> How's Wifey? And what about Tidgy?


I am not having a drunken Oli Kahn under my bed for Christmas! 
He can come in the New Year! 
Love to little Oli.
wifey is good and currently on the cooking sherry. 
Tisgy is also fast asleep. But very well and happy, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....how neat is this. Wifey and I went for an early afternoon walk along the (Florida) coastal highway. Lots of undeveloped scrub lots mixed in with cottages, rentals, etc. and what do we find, but a nice adult Florida Gopher tortoise having a snack along the curbside! Took some pix, mr gopher tort then walked back up into the scrub brush right up to his burrow.
> 
> Heres one quick pix
> 
> View attachment 225453


That is a beautiful photo and a beautiful story all round! 
Bless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> The phone interview went well.
> Probably won't be accepting it unless they go up with the starting pay though.


Well, at least it's good to know he's wanted!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Christmas tree.
> View attachment 225450
> 
> View attachment 225451
> 
> View attachment 225452
> 
> View attachment 225455



But it's very hard to see those goats now! They need their own limb!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here's the Florida Gopher sitting ready to climb on down into his burrow


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here's the Florida Gopher sitting ready to climb on down into his burrow
> 
> View attachment 225459



So lovely to see them in the wild just like that! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Christmas tree.
> View attachment 225450
> 
> View attachment 225451
> 
> View attachment 225452
> 
> View attachment 225455



Are you sure you had enough decorations?  
Beautiful tree.


----------



## Maro2Bear

......... and here he is down in his sandy well-protected burrow


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon roommates [emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Here's the Florida Gopher sitting ready to climb on down into his burrow
> 
> View attachment 225459



Beautiful tortiose [emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon roommates [emoji5][emoji173]️


Good Evening roommate. Hope your day is a good one...


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Christmas tree.
> View attachment 225450
> 
> View attachment 225451
> 
> View attachment 225452
> 
> View attachment 225455



Gorgeous tree!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday![emoji320][emoji324][emoji323] @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. It is now 23.27 here and my pillow is calling me. Until the new day rises, sleep tight


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good night all. It is now 23.27 here and my pillow is calling me. Until the new day rises, sleep tight



Good night, Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lights on!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lights on!
> View attachment 225461
> 
> View attachment 225463
> 
> View attachment 225467



Stunning! Good job.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lights on!
> View attachment 225461
> 
> View attachment 225463
> 
> View attachment 225467




All "lit up", but no sign of empty liquor bottles!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Christmas tree.
> View attachment 225450
> 
> View attachment 225451
> 
> View attachment 225452
> 
> View attachment 225455


WONDERFUL tree!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm, i thought the Flat Earthers had fallen off the edge a few years back.


Someday there will be a group of people who believe that monkeys are smarter than they, and what a suprise, the monkeys are smarter ! 
Sometimes I think people dumb down !


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Argan oil is what i prefer.
> Made from nuts that pass through goats who climb the Argan trees to eat them.
> Seriously!





yi’ ve GOAT tae be KIDin’ tree?!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Believe me, I feel your pain! I call myself a hermit, I guess "introvert" would also fit.


I feel myself as an hermit too. I don`t like being together with a lot of people. I like being at home. My home is my castle .....
I lived alone for 18 years of my life and I can say these years were not bad.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Christmas tree.
> View attachment 225450
> 
> View attachment 225451
> 
> View attachment 225452
> 
> View attachment 225455



Your tree is gorgeous Adam and Wifey!!
I need to look at those ornaments on my computer for a closer look.


----------



## JoesMum

Blimey. What a day! 

Started good and steadily got snowed under. The governor meeting got extended due to circumstances beyond our control and I finally got home about 10pm 

The Christmas tree is up, but you will have to wait until tomorrow for pics. You can have tonight’s sunset instead




Goodnight all!

PS Happy birthday @Cowboy_Ken


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just had some ignoramus vendor in the office trying to convince me that the Earth is FLAT.
> Of all things to make an argument for.
> I Googled "flat earth". There is a growing group of folks that beleive this. Am I the only one that never heard of them?
> The FLAT EARTHERS.



I won't say that I understand it, but backwoods folks might have some sort of excuse. B.O.B. however has flown all around (across??!?) the world. IDK how he can think it.


----------



## jaizei

I think it's right up there with Terryology and 1x1=2


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Christmas tree.
> View attachment 225450
> 
> View attachment 225451
> 
> View attachment 225452
> 
> View attachment 225455


Oh my gosh, Adam. . . That's beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> But it's very hard to see those goats now! They need their own limb!


I ate them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> ......... and here he is down in his sandy well-protected burrow
> 
> View attachment 225460


These pictures are really helping to make my Christmas.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon roommates [emoji5][emoji173]️


Good afternoon , Noel! 
Happy Christmas wifey nighttime!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good night all. It is now 23.27 here and my pillow is calling me. Until the new day rises, sleep tight


Hope your pillow is nice to you.
If not , i shall give it a good biffing. 
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Someday there will be a group of people who believe that monkeys are smarter than they, and what a suprise, the monkeys are smarter !
> Sometimes I think people dumb down !


i'm a naughty monkey!
Does that make me smart?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yi’ ve GOAT tae be KIDin’ tree?!!!


Billie ve me, she's not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Your tree is gorgeous Adam and Wifey!!
> I need to look at those ornaments on my computer for a closer look.


wifey says thank you so much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Blimey. What a day!
> 
> Started good and steadily got snowed under. The governor meeting got extended due to circumstances beyond our control and I finally got home about 10pm
> 
> The Christmas tree is up, but you will have to wait until tomorrow for pics. You can have tonight’s sunset instead
> 
> View attachment 225485
> 
> 
> Goodnight all!
> 
> PS Happy birthday @Cowboy_Ken


Thanks for the lovely sunset, very good of you after that busy day
Always love your piccies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> yi’ ve GOAT tae be KIDin’ tree?!!!


Billie-ve it or not; no!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I won't say that I understand it, but backwoods folks might have some sort of excuse. B.O.B. however has flown all around (across??!?) the world. IDK how he can think it.


I think in his case it's called publicity, in other cases, lunacy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my gosh, Adam. . . That's beautiful!


Not as beautiful as you, my lady
But wifey says thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And........................
wifey's advent calendar. 
This is from several days ago, we take one or two chocolates each a day til we reveal the picture underneath! 


And something else I rescued from the post office:
What can it be?


Whatever it is, Santa seems to have beaten it with a big stick! 
I do hope it wasn't alive at this time! 
Thank you Santa!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lights on!
> View attachment 225461
> 
> View attachment 225463
> 
> View attachment 225467


Love it with the lights on.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning my lovies


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And........................
> wifey's advent calendar.
> This is from several days ago, we take one or two chocolates each a day til we reveal the picture underneath!
> View attachment 225486
> 
> And something else I rescued from the post office:
> What can it be?
> View attachment 225487
> 
> Whatever it is, Santa seems to have beaten it with a big stick!
> I do hope it wasn't alive at this time!
> Thank you Santa!



Love your advent calendar!
Here’s mine


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Carol and Noel!
Good morning, roommates!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

The traditional tree - a tree of memories for us with decorations from our travels around the world and stories behind many of them. 



And the traditional (in our house) decoration of the parlour palm and the model torts wearing their Christmas bells 



Maybe a bell would have helped to warn me that Joe was approaching to ram my ankle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Love it with the lights on.


wifey thanks you.
So do I!
Good afternoon, Carol! 
Merry Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning my lovies


Good morning, Noel!
Up at Silly O'clock again i see. 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Love your advent calendar!
> Here’s mine
> View attachment 225503


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WIFEY ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Love your advent calendar!
> Here’s mine
> View attachment 225503


Good morning, Lena
Happy Christmas Tidgy! !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The traditional tree - a tree of memories for us with decorations from our travels around the world and stories behind many of them.
> View attachment 225504
> 
> 
> And the traditional (in our house) decoration of the parlour palm and the model torts wearing their Christmas bells
> View attachment 225505
> 
> 
> Maybe a bell would have helped to warn me that Joe was approaching to ram my ankle?



Beautiful tree!
Good idea with the bells.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The traditional tree - a tree of memories for us with decorations from our travels around the world and stories behind many of them.
> View attachment 225504
> 
> 
> And the traditional (in our house) decoration of the parlour palm and the model torts wearing their Christmas bells
> View attachment 225505
> 
> 
> Maybe a bell would have helped to warn me that Joe was approaching to ram my ankle?


Love the tree and the items with so many memories! 
And the torts are gorgeous
Not sure the bell would work with Tidgy, but she doesn't ankle bosh, but she does shake when she come up and asks for the toilet, so maybe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The traditional tree - a tree of memories for us with decorations from our travels around the world and stories behind many of them.
> View attachment 225504
> 
> 
> And the traditional (in our house) decoration of the parlour palm and the model torts wearing their Christmas bells
> View attachment 225505
> 
> 
> Maybe a bell would have helped to warn me that Joe was approaching to ram my ankle?


Good morning! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy, Linda!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just bought :
> _*Four *_potatoes.
> 2 onions.
> 2 lettuces
> An olive.
> Some minced beef.
> Harisa paste. (red spicy stuff)
> A tomato
> Half a chestnut.
> A carrot.
> But forgot the clove of garlic.
> All very heavy.(except the garlic).
> Need to lie down, now.


Poor Adam ! Why does wifey do not accompany you so both of you have to carry the half weight ?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol and Noel!
> Good morning, roommates!


Good Afternoon. Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The traditional tree - a tree of memories for us with decorations from our travels around the world and stories behind many of them.
> View attachment 225504
> 
> 
> And the traditional (in our house) decoration of the parlour palm and the model torts wearing their Christmas bells
> View attachment 225505
> 
> 
> Maybe a bell would have helped to warn me that Joe was approaching to ram my ankle?


Very very nice. Love the model torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor Adam ! Why does wifey do not accompany you so both of you have to carry the half weight ?


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
wifey does the supermarket shopping, i do the local groceries, that's the system. 
She has to struggle home with gallons of gin!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The traditional tree - a tree of memories for us with decorations from our travels around the world and stories behind many of them.
> View attachment 225504
> 
> 
> And the traditional (in our house) decoration of the parlour palm and the model torts wearing their Christmas bells
> View attachment 225505
> 
> 
> Maybe a bell would have helped to warn me that Joe was approaching to ram my ankle?



WONDERFUL!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

I got six camels in my mailbox! 
Thank you for your lovely postcard, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I got six camels in my mailbox!
> Thank you for your lovely postcard, Adam!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Christmas cards thus far!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Christmas cards thus far!
> View attachment 225526



Alfie!!!!!!! 
Here are my cards: 


[emoji847]


----------



## JoesMum

I received two more cards this afternoon. Thank you Kathy @Momof4 and Jane @JSWallace


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The traditional tree - a tree of memories for us with decorations from our travels around the world and stories behind many of them.
> View attachment 225504
> 
> 
> And the traditional (in our house) decoration of the parlour palm and the model torts wearing their Christmas bells
> View attachment 225505
> 
> 
> Maybe a bell would have helped to warn me that Joe was approaching to ram my ankle?


I love your Christmas tree and your decoration ! It is very beautiful.
Torts that ram ankles should wear a blinky red light and a bell !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> wifey does the supermarket shopping, i do the local groceries, that's the system.
> She has to struggle home with gallons of gin!


You both drink too much Gin !  Bleuch ! Urrggg


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> You both drink too much Gin !  Bleuch ! Urrggg


No such thing as too much gin. I love it. Disliking gin is a bit like saying you dislike cheese; all the types taste different and there's something for all tastes


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> No such thing as too much gin. I love it. Disliking gin is a bit like saying you dislike cheese; all the types taste different and there's something for all tastes


I never tasted and drank Gin... Hmmm, but I can say that I miss nothing.
But I love cheese !


----------



## Moozillion

My TORTOISE came today!!!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!! 

The post marks on it are from Great Britain, but the customs declaration gives the "country of origin" as SCOTLAND!!!!! 

So I'm going to take a chance and guess that JOHN is my TORTOISE sender!!!!! THANKS, JOHN!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

A few more sleeps then it is Christmas. My 12 year old keeps threatening to wake us all at 5am on Christmas day. I don't even get up at that time for work lol. I am off to bed so I can get one more sleep closer. Good night all. Happy dreams.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommates. I hope everyone is well and not to deep in Pre- Christmas - stress.

Here is my new tortoise enclosure project I promised you:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/give-pet-tortoises-more-space-to-live.162828/


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates. I hope everyone is well and not to deep in Pre- Christmas - stress.
> 
> Here is my new tortoise enclosure project I promised you:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/give-pet-tortoises-more-space-to-live.162828/


Love it. It looks totally awesome and I bet your torts are so happy.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love it. It looks totally awesome and I bet your torts are so happy.


Thank you very much Carol !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Alfie!!!!!!!
> Here are my cards:
> View attachment 225532
> 
> [emoji847]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A few less camels in Morocco!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I received two more cards this afternoon. Thank you Kathy @Momof4 and Jane @JSWallace
> View attachment 225538


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Twice


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You both drink too much Gin !  Bleuch ! Urrggg


It's lovely 
But I won't be touching the gin til Christmas


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My TORTOISE came today!!!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> The post marks on it are from Great Britain, but the customs declaration gives the "country of origin" as SCOTLAND!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to take a chance and guess that JOHN is my TORTOISE sender!!!!! THANKS, JOHN!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 225545



Yaaaaay! If it is John, it made a quick journey. I wonder if we’re all set for the opening day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No such thing as too much gin. I love it. Disliking gin is a bit like saying you dislike cheese; all the types taste different and there's something for all tastes


POINTS ! ! ! ! !
Wise words indeed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My TORTOISE came today!!!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> The post marks on it are from Great Britain, but the customs declaration gives the "country of origin" as SCOTLAND!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to take a chance and guess that JOHN is my TORTOISE sender!!!!! THANKS, JOHN!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 225545


Hush ! ! !
No clues!
I have written Scotland on several parcels going out, so you never know
But YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> A few more sleeps then it is Christmas. My 12 year old keeps threatening to wake us all at 5am on Christmas day. I don't even get up at that time for work lol. I am off to bed so I can get one more sleep closer. Good night all. Happy dreams.



5 am!  Catch enough sleep before the day!  
(My 5-year-old wakes me up at 6 now that she’s on holiday. 7 am was the normal time for her just a week ago.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> A few more sleeps then it is Christmas. My 12 year old keeps threatening to wake us all at 5am on Christmas day. I don't even get up at that time for work lol. I am off to bed so I can get one more sleep closer. Good night all. Happy dreams.


Nos da, Carol 
I will also be up at or am to see what Santa has brought me 
And I will be dragging wifey out of bed too 
She loves that


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates. I hope everyone is well and not to deep in Pre- Christmas - stress.
> 
> Here is my new tortoise enclosure project I promised you:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/give-pet-tortoises-more-space-to-live.162828/



Good job, Bee! What a lovely Christmas gift for your little ones!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates. I hope everyone is well and not to deep in Pre- Christmas - stress.
> 
> Here is my new tortoise enclosure project I promised you:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/give-pet-tortoises-more-space-to-live.162828/


Good evening, ccl Bee! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy 
*I AM NOT STRESSED OKAY? 
*
Nor are your torts 
Love the new enclosure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaaay! If it is John, it made a quick journey. I wonder if we’re all set for the opening day.


Nope 
Still not all arrived 
But I am hopeful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol
> I will also be up at or am to see what Santa has brought me
> And I will be dragging wifey out of bed too
> She loves that


That should read 5 am or silly am or something.
Wooooooopppssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> 5 am!  Catch enough sleep before the day!
> (My 5-year-old wakes me up at 6 now that she’s on holiday. 7 am was the normal time for her just a week ago.)



We had rules in our house about not disturbing us before 7am. They were carefully taught what that looked like on their clocks. 

The children always left their stockings for Santa by the fireplace, but Santa would leave the filled stocking by their bedroom door and the main presents by the hearth. They were allowed to open their stockings as long as they didn’t disturb us. 

We always heard them “sneaking out”, usually somewhere around 5-6am, but they always shut themselves in one bedroom and then came into us on the dot of 7am to excitedly show us what Santa had left. Then we would all head downstairs to see if there was anything else. 

I’m not sure how old they were when we had to start waking them to get Christmas started


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My TORTOISE came today!!!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> The post marks on it are from Great Britain, but the customs declaration gives the "country of origin" as SCOTLAND!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to take a chance and guess that JOHN is my TORTOISE sender!!!!! THANKS, JOHN!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 225545


.... it`s beginning to look a lot like Christmas ......


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We had rules in our house about not disturbing us before 7am. They were carefully taught what that looked like on their clocks.
> 
> The children always left their stockings for Santa by the fireplace, but Santa would leave the filled stocking by their bedroom door and the main presents by the hearth. They were allowed to open their stockings as long as they didn’t disturb us.
> 
> We always heard them “sneaking out”, usually somewhere around 5-6am, but they always shut themselves in one bedroom and then came into us on the dot of 7am to excitedly show us what Santa had left. Then we would all head downstairs to see if there was anything else.
> 
> I’m not sure how old they were when we had to start waking them to get Christmas started


I like your rules !


----------



## Bambam1989

The last of the Christmas presents arrived today! Now I have to wrap everything...
Hope everyone is ready for Christmas!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good job, Bee! What a lovely Christmas gift for your little ones!


Thank you Lena. Yes, I hope they enjoy their gift .


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol
> I will also be up at or am to see what Santa has brought me
> And I will be dragging wifey out of bed too
> She loves that




I'll bet she does!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We had rules in our house about not disturbing us before 7am. They were carefully taught what that looked like on their clocks.
> 
> The children always left their stockings for Santa by the fireplace, but Santa would leave the filled stocking by their bedroom door and the main presents by the hearth. They were allowed to open their stockings as long as they didn’t disturb us.
> 
> We always heard them “sneaking out”, usually somewhere around 5-6am, but they always shut themselves in one bedroom and then came into us on the dot of 7am to excitedly show us what Santa had left. Then we would all head downstairs to see if there was anything else.
> 
> I’m not sure how old they were when we had to start waking them to get Christmas started


No need to wake me! 
And my stocking will be emptied quick as a flash! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> The last of the Christmas presents arrived today! Now I have to wrap everything...
> Hope everyone is ready for Christmas!


Nearly.
very nearly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet she does!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol
> I will also be up at or am to see what Santa has brought me
> And I will be dragging wifey out of bed too
> She loves that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225569


OW! OW! OW! OW! 
Help, there's no fire extinguisher's in the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW! OW! OW! OW!
> Help, there's no fire extinguisher's in the Cold Dark Room!


 STOP-DROP-AND-ROLL, ADAM!!!!!!! That'll put out the fire!!!!
and I'll try to smother the flames with this bowl of cold custard...!!!...


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> A few more sleeps then it is Christmas. My 12 year old keeps threatening to wake us all at 5am on Christmas day. I don't even get up at that time for work lol. I am off to bed so I can get one more sleep closer. Good night all. Happy dreams.



Same with my 11 yr old!! I’m putting tape across the hall so she can’t get to the tree until she gets us and it’s a decent time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> STOP-DROP-AND-ROLL, ADAM!!!!!!! That'll put out the fire!!!!
> and I'll try to smother the flames with this bowl of cold custard...!!!...


GLOOP! 
Ugh! 
That's done it. 
Thanks, Bea, yummy custard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all, it's 4.30 here, so beddy time even for me. 
Sleep well, all!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We had rules in our house about not disturbing us before 7am. They were carefully taught what that looked like on their clocks.
> 
> The children always left their stockings for Santa by the fireplace, but Santa would leave the filled stocking by their bedroom door and the main presents by the hearth. They were allowed to open their stockings as long as they didn’t disturb us.
> 
> We always heard them “sneaking out”, usually somewhere around 5-6am, but they always shut themselves in one bedroom and then came into us on the dot of 7am to excitedly show us what Santa had left. Then we would all head downstairs to see if there was anything else.
> 
> I’m not sure how old they were when we had to start waking them to get Christmas started


Whahaha. My 12 year old knows those rules as well. But he likes to tease. I have just been teasing right back that if I am woken at 5am then I am absolutely positively sure that Santa would not be leaving a gift under the tree.[emoji6] I am just glad that they can still get excited. Being an adult and the one who does all the shopping and wrapping etc. I found takes a little bit of that giddy excitement that you feel as a kid away. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy Christmas and get excited. It is just not the same as when we were children.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Same with my 11 yr old!! I’m putting tape across the hall so she can’t get to the tree until she gets us and it’s a decent time.


Whahaha. What a good idea. The one year when the 12 yr old was younger he was determined to catch Santa. So he tied a piece of string to his door handle and to his toe. Only problem was when you opened the door the string went inwards so did not tug on his toe. We only found out that he had done that much later when we took his stocking into his room. That little scene has been one of my fondest memories for Christmas.


----------



## Kristoff

Here’s another idea for keeping restricted access to your Christmas tree. 
Good morning, roommates!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Here’s another idea for keeping restricted access to your Christmas tree.
> Good morning, roommates!
> View attachment 225592


Whahaha that is a good one.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Christmas is gradually coming together. I have a list....

Daughter comes home today. And I need to go to buy some brussels sprouts and some salad. 

The kids presents are wrapped, but I haven’t wrapped JoesDad’s present yet. The turkey will be collected from the butcher on Christmas Eve. 

So, me and my list had better brave the supermarket. I hate going there at this time of year


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good morning.
It just dawned on me that this is NOT Friday.
I picked up our ham yesterday from the HONEYBAKED HAM COMPANY.
It's just Kelly and I. It's 11 pounds. There should be lots of sandwiches..................


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Christmas is gradually coming together. I have a list....
> 
> Daughter comes home today. And I need to go to buy some brussels sprouts and some salad.
> 
> The kids presents are wrapped, but I haven’t wrapped JoesDad’s present yet. The turkey will be collected from the butcher on Christmas Eve.
> 
> So, me and my list had better brave the supermarket. I hate going there at this time of year


It's crazy out there.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Christmas is gradually coming together. I have a list....
> 
> Daughter comes home today. And I need to go to buy some brussels sprouts and some salad.
> 
> The kids presents are wrapped, but I haven’t wrapped JoesDad’s present yet. The turkey will be collected from the butcher on Christmas Eve.
> 
> So, me and my list had better brave the supermarket. I hate going there at this time of year


Good luck. Sounds like you have things sorted.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The fog is starting to lift.
I drove my car to work today because at 4 am it was very thick.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. What a good idea. The one year when the 12 yr old was younger he was determined to catch Santa. So he tied a piece of string to his door handle and to his toe. Only problem was when you opened the door the string went inwards so did not tug on his toe. We only found out that he had done that much later when we took his stocking into his room. That little scene has been one of my fondest memories for Christmas.



Oh, that is PRICELESS!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Here’s another idea for keeping restricted access to your Christmas tree.
> Good morning, roommates!
> View attachment 225592



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Christmas is gradually coming together. I have a list....
> 
> Daughter comes home today. And I need to go to buy some brussels sprouts and some salad.
> 
> The kids presents are wrapped, but I haven’t wrapped JoesDad’s present yet. The turkey will be collected from the butcher on Christmas Eve.
> 
> So, me and my list had better brave the supermarket. I hate going there at this time of year



Brussels sprouts???? Is that because she was naughty this year???[emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It just dawned on me that this is NOT Friday.
> I picked up our ham yesterday from the HONEYBAKED HAM COMPANY.
> It's just Kelly and I. It's 11 pounds. There should be lots of sandwiches..................



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. What a good idea. The one year when the 12 yr old was younger he was determined to catch Santa. So he tied a piece of string to his door handle and to his toe. Only problem was when you opened the door the string went inwards so did not tug on his toe. We only found out that he had done that much later when we took his stocking into his room. That little scene has been one of my fondest memories for Christmas.



That’s a sweet story.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The fog is starting to lift.
> I drove my car to work today because at 4 am it was very thick.



I originally read that as “drove my CAT to work...” and was surprised. I knew you had tortoises and Suki, but never heard you mention a cat. And wasn’t clear why you took your cat to work...
[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
I either need more coffee or new glasses...[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Christmas is gradually coming together. I have a list....
> 
> Daughter comes home today. And I need to go to buy some brussels sprouts and some salad.
> 
> The kids presents are wrapped, but I haven’t wrapped JoesDad’s present yet. The turkey will be collected from the butcher on Christmas Eve.
> 
> So, me and my list had better brave the supermarket. I hate going there at this time of year



Good luck, Linda! I stopped by a supermarket yesterday and it was hell.  At first I thought it was me, and then realized it was pre-Christmas.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It just dawned on me that this is NOT Friday.
> I picked up our ham yesterday from the HONEYBAKED HAM COMPANY.
> It's just Kelly and I. It's 11 pounds. There should be lots of sandwiches..................



Yum! Feel free to share any sandwiches you like with your friends at the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225569



Hahaha, this is brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. My 12 year old knows those rules as well. But he likes to tease. I have just been teasing right back that if I am woken at 5am then I am absolutely positively sure that Santa would not be leaving a gift under the tree.[emoji6] I am just glad that they can still get excited. Being an adult and the one who does all the shopping and wrapping etc. I found takes a little bit of that giddy excitement that you feel as a kid away. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy Christmas and get excited. It is just not the same as when we were children.


It is for me! 
So much fun and excitement! 
Good afternoon, Carol
Happy Christmas Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. What a good idea. The one year when the 12 yr old was younger he was determined to catch Santa. So he tied a piece of string to his door handle and to his toe. Only problem was when you opened the door the string went inwards so did not tug on his toe. We only found out that he had done that much later when we took his stocking into his room. That little scene has been one of my fondest memories for Christmas.


That's lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Here’s another idea for keeping restricted access to your Christmas tree.
> Good morning, roommates!
> View attachment 225592


I suppose it's electrified as well?
Great idea.
Good afternoon, Lena! 
Merry Christmas Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Christmas is gradually coming together. I have a list....
> 
> Daughter comes home today. And I need to go to buy some brussels sprouts and some salad.
> 
> The kids presents are wrapped, but I haven’t wrapped JoesDad’s present yet. The turkey will be collected from the butcher on Christmas Eve.
> 
> So, me and my list had better brave the supermarket. I hate going there at this time of year


I hate the supermarket at any time of year. 
But I may have to go there once or twice this week, simply to help wifey carry the huge volume of stuff.
Good afternoon, Linda. 
Happy Christmas Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> It just dawned on me that this is NOT Friday.
> I picked up our ham yesterday from the HONEYBAKED HAM COMPANY.
> It's just Kelly and I. It's 11 pounds. There should be lots of sandwiches..................


Will Suki get some? 
And the iguanas?
Good morning, Ed! 
Merry Christmas Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Brussels sprouts???? Is that because she was naughty this year???[emoji6]


Brussel sprouts are so yummy! 
Anyway they are compulsory at Christmas even if one hates them. 
Tidgy loves them too and will get one in her stocking. 
Good morning, Bea! 
Happy Christmas Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I originally read that as “drove my CAT to work...” and was surprised. I knew you had tortoises and Suki, but never heard you mention a cat. And wasn’t clear why you took your cat to work...
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I either need more coffee or new glasses...[emoji6]


Ed's not too keen on the cats in his area, as i recall. 
They poop in his garden. 
Yes he drove his thick cat to work! Ha de ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates! 
And a very Happy Christmas Adam to you all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rainy overcast start this morning in #Florida , but temps in the 70's, so not too bad for #WinterSolstice2017

Ogh wishing you all a


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Here’s another idea for keeping restricted access to your Christmas tree.
> Good morning, roommates!
> View attachment 225592


Great ! A kitty cat restricted area ! Works for curious kiddies too ! LOL !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy overcast start this morning in #Florida , but temps in the 70's, so not too bad for #WinterSolstice2017
> 
> Ogh wishing you all a
> 
> View attachment 225598


Good morning, Mark! 
And a Happy Yalda Night and Christmas Adam to you, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Great ! A kitty cat restricted area ! Works for curious kiddies too ! LOL !


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Merry Christmas Adam!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy overcast start this morning in #Florida , but temps in the 70's, so not too bad for #WinterSolstice2017
> 
> Ogh wishing you all a
> 
> View attachment 225598



Thanks for posting this, Maro2bear![emoji2]
I had never heard of Yalda night, so I googled it. 
What a lovely custom!!!!![emoji173]️
And a very happy Yalda night to you, too! [emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roomies. Hope everyone is well and not overstressed 
Today I got two Cristmas cards: One from Kathy @Momof4 Thank you very much Kathy for your lovely card !
The other card is from Laura & Clyde & Sid & Elvis ! They all have signed the card as well as Laura did ! Thank you Laura. Lots of love to you too and I hope your back will be better in 2018. @Laura1412


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee!
> Merry Christmas Adam!


Good afternoon Adam and I wish you Merry Christmas too....


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brussel sprouts are so yummy!
> Anyway they are compulsory at Christmas even if one hates them.
> Tidgy loves them too and will get one in her stocking.
> Good morning, Bea!
> Happy Christmas Adam!



Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies!
I may not be on much today- will be out of town (just to Baton Rouge) for a party at the main office for my job. Since I work from home, it’ll be nice to actually get to SEE some of the people I work with! 
This afternoon, I’ve got some job related work. THEN do a partial water change on Jacques’ tank WITHOUT siphoning out any of the ghost shrimp!
Twill be a challenge, methinks...[emoji848]


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies. Hope everyone is well and not overstressed
> Today I got two Cristmas cards: One from Kathy @Momof4 Thank you very much Kathy for your lovely card !
> The other card is from Laura & Clyde & Sid & Elvis ! They all have signed the card as well as Laura did ! Thank you Laura. Lots of love to you too and I hope your back will be better in 2018. @Laura14


Oh, I forgot the picture !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Thanks for posting this, Maro2bear![emoji2]
> I had never heard of Yalda night, so I googled it.
> What a lovely custom!!!!![emoji173]️
> And a very happy Yalda night to you, too! [emoji2]



Of course...heres a short blurb


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Will Suki get some?
> And the iguanas?
> Good morning, Ed!
> Merry Christmas Adam!


It's not good for dogs to eat pork. Better that she eat Iguana...........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I originally read that as “drove my CAT to work...” and was surprised. I knew you had tortoises and Suki, but never heard you mention a cat. And wasn’t clear why you took your cat to work...
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I either need more coffee or new glasses...[emoji6]


It WAS cat. I edited it.
It could have been changed to I drove over a cat this morning. But I didn't.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It WAS cat. I edited it.
> It could have been changed to I drove over a cat this morning. But I didn't.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies. Hope everyone is well and not overstressed
> Today I got two Cristmas cards: One from Kathy @Momof4 Thank you very much Kathy for your lovely card !
> The other card is from Laura & Clyde & Sid & Elvis ! They all have signed the card as well as Laura did ! Thank you Laura. Lots of love to you too and I hope your back will be better in 2018. @Laura1412


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Twice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> I may not be on much today- will be out of town (just to Baton Rouge) for a party at the main office for my job. Since I work from home, it’ll be nice to actually get to SEE some of the people I work with!
> This afternoon, I’ve got some job related work. THEN do a partial water change on Jacques’ tank WITHOUT siphoning out any of the ghost shrimp!
> Twill be a challenge, methinks...[emoji848]


Good luck! 
And enjoy the party, it's lovely to see old friends and meet new ones. 
Have a great Christmas Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I forgot the picture !
> View attachment 225599


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not good for dogs to eat pork. Better that she eat Iguana...........


I want some! 
(pork, not iguana)
Or both.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> I may not be on much today- will be out of town (just to Baton Rouge) for a party at the main office for my job. Since I work from home, it’ll be nice to actually get to SEE some of the people I work with!
> This afternoon, I’ve got some job related work. THEN do a partial water change on Jacques’ tank WITHOUT siphoning out any of the ghost shrimp!
> Twill be a challenge, methinks...[emoji848]


I must've missed the post where you told us you went back to work. Last I knew you were a retired lady. What are you doing, if I may ask?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I must've missed the post where you told us you went back to work. Last I knew you were a retired lady. What are you doing, if I may ask?


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Happy Christmas Adam!


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought it was "Happy/Merry Christmas Tidgy"?????


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne!
> Happy Christmas Adam!


When you say Happy Christmas Adam....are you wishing yourself a Happy Christmas or is 'Adam' saying Happy Christmas? [emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> When you say Happy Christmas Adam....are you wishing yourself a Happy Christmas or is 'Adam' saying Happy Christmas? [emoji6]


I'm glad I'm not the only one missing the point. He's wishing us a happy day, and the day is "Christmas Adam" or "Christmas Tidgy", but I'm afraid I'm still missing the point of it. Sometimes I can be a little dense.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one missing the point. He's wishing us a happy day, and the day is "Christmas Adam" or "Christmas Tidgy", but I'm afraid I'm still missing the point of it. Sometimes I can be a little dense.


I started reading some of the original comments of the CDR last night. And I think that Adam likes to mix things up. Probably to see if we are paying attention...although I haven't seen him give out too many points or take them away either much.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning and happy xmas adam, it’ll soon be xmas egg 

i didn’t make work yesterday:/


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It WAS cat. I edited it.
> It could have been changed to I drove over a cat this morning. But I didn't.


Oh no ! Please don`t do that. Think of me and how much I love cats. I am sure if tomorrow you will find a baby cat and raise it you learn to love cats with that cute little baby cat. They are different to dogs but lovely animals too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> When you say Happy Christmas Adam....are you wishing yourself a Happy Christmas or is 'Adam' saying Happy Christmas? [emoji6]





Yvonne G said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one missing the point. He's wishing us a happy day, and the day is "Christmas Adam" or "Christmas Tidgy", but I'm afraid I'm still missing the point of it. Sometimes I can be a little dense.



At some point Adam had a revelation that if there’s a Christmas Eve, there has to be a Christmas Adam. And it all went downhill from there.  
Happy Christmas Adam, Adam!


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning and happy xmas adam, it’ll soon be xmas egg [emoji951]️
> 
> i didn’t make work yesterday:/


On purpose or because you are sick?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> At some point Adam had a revelation that if there’s a Christmas Eve, there has to be a Christmas Adam. And it all went downhill from there.
> Happy Christmas Adam, Adam!


Oh good one. Now every time he says that I am going to be thinking Adam and Eve.....


----------



## johnandjade

CarolM said:


> On purpose or because you are sick?



it was a sick day, however i actually am in fear of getting sacked for calling in sick.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> it was a sick day, however i actually am in fear of getting sacked for calling in sick.



John you hardly ever are off sick from
what I can tell and you must be one of their most productive employees. They would be foolish to let you go


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> it was a sick day, however i actually am in fear of getting sacked for calling in sick.


Unless they can prove you weren't sick you should be good to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was "Happy/Merry Christmas Tidgy"?????


That was yesterday, today is Christmas Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> When you say Happy Christmas Adam....are you wishing yourself a Happy Christmas or is 'Adam' saying Happy Christmas? [emoji6]


December 19th = Christmas wifey. (she insisted on a day if Adam and Tidgy had one) 
December 20th = Christmas Tidgy. (if i get a day, Tidgy gets a day) 
December 21st = Christmas Adam. (as Lena says, if there's an Eve there should be an Adam, obviously) 
December 22nd = Christmas Chicken. (not turkey that would be confusing, this is a new one for this year and answers the age old question) 
December 23rd = Christmas Egg (from when I was 5 or 6 years old, there's Easter eggs and things come from eggs, so Eve comes from the egg.)
December 24th = Christmas Eve
December 25th = Christmas Day.
December 26th = Boxing Day
December 27th = New Year's wifey
December 28th = New Year's Tidgy
December 29th = New Year's Adam
December 30th = New Year's Egg.
December 31st = New Year's Eve
January 1st = New Year's Day
January 2nd = New Year's Box. 
January 3rd = Christmas Tidgy.
January 4th = Christmas Adam
January 5th = Christmas Egg.
January 6th = Christmas Eve.
January 7th = Christmas Day, (wifey loves Christmas so we do Eastern Orthodox Christmas, too) 
January 8th = Christmas Box
January 19th = Twelfth Night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I started reading some of the original comments of the CDR last night. And I think that Adam likes to mix things up. Probably to see if we are paying attention...although I haven't seen him give out too many points or take them away either much.


Still points sometimes. 
And we still have games and competitions with prizes and medals from time to time. 
Actually Sabine did the last lot on her birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning and happy xmas adam, it’ll soon be xmas egg
> 
> i didn’t make work yesterday:/


There seems to be a nasty virus sweeping across the UK. 
Take care.
Keep warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> At some point Adam had a revelation that if there’s a Christmas Eve, there has to be a Christmas Adam. And it all went downhill from there.
> Happy Christmas Adam, Adam!


Thank you! 
It was Egg that started it 45 odd years ago. 
And, as you say, it's been steadily downhill ever since.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> December 19th = Christmas wifey. (she insisted on a day if Adam and Tidgy had one)
> December 20th = Christmas Tidgy. (if i get a day, Tidgy gets a day)
> December 21st = Christmas Adam. (as Lena says, if there's an Eve there should be an Adam, obviously)
> December 22nd = Christmas Chicken. (not turkey that would be confusing, this is a new one for this year and answers the age old question)
> December 23rd = Christmas Egg (from when I was 5 or 6 years old, there's Easter eggs and things come from eggs, so Eve comes from the egg.)
> December 24th = Christmas Eve
> December 25th = Christmas Day.
> December 26th = Boxing Day
> December 27th = New Year's wifey
> December 28th = New Year's Tidgy
> December 29th = New Year's Adam
> December 30th = New Year's Egg.
> December 31st = New Year's Eve
> January 1st = New Year's Day
> January 2nd = New Year's Box.
> January 3rd = Christmas Tidgy.
> January 4th = Christmas Adam
> January 5th = Christmas Egg.
> January 6th = Christmas Eve.
> January 7th = Christmas Day, (wifey loves Christmas so we do Eastern Orthodox Christmas, too)
> January 8th = Christmas Box
> January 19th = Twelfth Night.


Okay got it. So Happy Christmas Chicken to those people who have started the 22nd already [emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> December 19th = Christmas wifey. (she insisted on a day if Adam and Tidgy had one)
> December 20th = Christmas Tidgy. (if i get a day, Tidgy gets a day)
> December 21st = Christmas Adam. (as Lena says, if there's an Eve there should be an Adam, obviously)
> December 22nd = Christmas Chicken. (not turkey that would be confusing, this is a new one for this year and answers the age old question)
> December 23rd = Christmas Egg (from when I was 5 or 6 years old, there's Easter eggs and things come from eggs, so Eve comes from the egg.)
> December 24th = Christmas Eve
> December 25th = Christmas Day.
> December 26th = Boxing Day
> December 27th = New Year's wifey
> December 28th = New Year's Tidgy
> December 29th = New Year's Adam
> December 30th = New Year's Egg.
> December 31st = New Year's Eve
> January 1st = New Year's Day
> January 2nd = New Year's Box.
> January 3rd = Christmas Tidgy.
> January 4th = Christmas Adam
> January 5th = Christmas Egg.
> January 6th = Christmas Eve.
> January 7th = Christmas Day, (wifey loves Christmas so we do Eastern Orthodox Christmas, too)
> January 8th = Christmas Box
> January 19th = Twelfth Night.


*This is complicated !*


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still points sometimes.
> And we still have games and competitions with prizes and medals from time to time.
> Actually Sabine did the last lot on her birthday.


Inspired by you .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay got it. So Happy Christmas Chicken to those people who have started the 22nd already [emoji1]


 ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Inspired by you .....


It's nice to be inspiring.
How are the torts setting into their new homes?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's nice to be inspiring.
> How are the torts setting into their new homes?


Wonderful ! They are doing the same daily routine as the time before the got more space. Awake, bath, eat, bask ..... sleep. Because I am a naughty tort mummy I put their food in the terrarium on the right side and they used to sleep in the big terrarium on the left side. So they have to make the whole walk trough all terrariums to get to their food.
Tort walk ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wonderful ! They are doing the same daily routine as the time before the got more space. Awake, bath, eat, bask ..... sleep. Because I am a naughty tort mummy I put their food in the terrarium on the right side and they used to sleep in the big terrarium on the left side. So they have to make the whole walk trough all terrariums to get to their food.
> Tort walk ....


I'm sure they'll soon invent the Take Away with Home Delivery Service.


----------



## johnandjade

JoesMum said:


> John you hardly ever are off sick from
> what I can tell and you must be one of their most productive employees. They would be foolish to let you go





i took meds around 2300 as was suffering badly.. i couldn’t work let alone drive. i made the right decision, even if they don’t believe me.


----------



## johnandjade

scots mist




fidos keeping his cuttle close again


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> scots mist
> View attachment 225616
> 
> 
> fidos keeping his cuttle close again
> View attachment 225617
> View attachment 225618



Get well soon, John!
Fido’s such a handsome fella


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> i took meds around 2300 as was suffering badly.. i couldn’t work let alone drive. i made the right decision, even if they don’t believe me.


I hope you get better soon. It is not nice being sick. And it is always better to stay at home if you are sick. That way your body can recuperate and you can't make anyone else sick.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> scots mist
> View attachment 225616
> 
> 
> fidos keeping his cuttle close again
> View attachment 225617
> View attachment 225618


Sweet.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> scots mist
> View attachment 225616
> 
> 
> fidos keeping his cuttle close again
> View attachment 225617
> View attachment 225618


Fido looks into the camera like a star..... Is he vain ?


----------



## johnandjade

does anyone play scrabble on the ‘words for friends’ app? 

adam, we still have to play chess! perhaps by pictures?


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> i took meds around 2300 as was suffering badly.. i couldn’t work let alone drive. i made the right decision, even if they don’t believe me.


When you are sick you are sick and cannot work.
In Germany we have to visit a doctor and the doctor make out an official paper that you are sick. There is no doubt about it.
I hope that you are feeling better John and that you have a spedy recovery. Best wishes for you from me.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies. Hope everyone is well and not overstressed
> Today I got two Cristmas cards: One from Kathy @Momof4 Thank you very much Kathy for your lovely card !
> The other card is from Laura & Clyde & Sid & Elvis ! They all have signed the card as well as Laura did ! Thank you Laura. Lots of love to you too and I hope your back will be better in 2018. @Laura1412



You are welcome !!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> does anyone play scrabble on the ‘words for friends’ app?
> 
> adam, we still have to play chess! perhaps by pictures?



I used too! I loved it but my family said I was addicted, so I stopped.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> At some point Adam had a revelation that if there’s a Christmas Eve, there has to be a Christmas Adam. And it all went downhill from there.
> Happy Christmas Adam, Adam!


Ah, thank you for s'plainin' it. I think somewhere way back in the recesses of my mind I must have known that, because now you mention it, it does sort of ring a bell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> scots mist
> View attachment 225616
> 
> 
> fidos keeping his cuttle close again
> View attachment 225617
> View attachment 225618


The weather looks dreadful. 
Fido looks wonderful. 
Happy Christmas Adam, Fido!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> does anyone play scrabble on the ‘words for friends’ app?
> 
> adam, we still have to play chess! perhaps by pictures?


Do you know chess notation?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I used too! I loved it but my family said I was addicted, so I stopped.


Happy Christmas Adam, Kathy!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I must've missed the post where you told us you went back to work. Last I knew you were a retired lady. What are you doing, if I may ask?



I started some part time work in July.
I work from home on the computer assessing nursing home applicants. I get all the evaluations that were done on people whose suitability for nursing home placement is questionable. There are federal guidelines that must be adhered to, so that people are assured of being in the “least restrictive environment” where their needs can be met. 
After I assess a case, I give 1 of 3 recommendations: YES, they qualify for nursing home placement; NO, they don’t qualify; or they can be approved for TEMPORARY placement of 3-6 months, then should have recovered sufficiently to return to the community. 
It’s actually interesting to me, and much easier than the face-to-face evaluation. [emoji2][emoji106] ...and a few extra dollars to supplement my pension never hurts!!!!! [emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> *This is complicated !*



I agree!!!!!![emoji2] 
I just count on Adam to keep it all straight!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I agree!!!!!![emoji2]
> I just count on Adam to keep it all straight!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]



Errrrr, yes, i know exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Afternoon Roommates


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reportedly, there will be ONE FULL SECOND of daylight tomorrow. Any specisl events scheduled to use the extra dsylight?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon Roommates


Good afternoon, stranger! 
Happy Christmas Adam! 
Hope all is well at your end and you're all ready for the big day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Reportedly, there will be ONE FULL SECOND of daylight tomorrow. Any specisl events scheduled to use the extra dsylight?


I hope we get more than one second. 
One extra second will be used for counting my Christmas tree.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrr, yes, i know exactly what I'm doing.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another great Winter Solstice feast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Off to get a few hours kip. 
Busy with students tomorrow, then a week off! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sleep well, all!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> Off to get a few hours kip.
> Busy with students tomorrow, then a week off!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sleep well, all!


Night night. Sleep tight


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have just done my least onerous school governor duties - attending the school Christmas carol services (two because the whole school doesn’t fit in the church in one go!)

From the outside 



And the interior between services


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have just done my least onerous school governor duties - attending the school Christmas carol services (two because the whole school doesn’t fit in the church in one go!)
> 
> From the outside
> View attachment 225637
> 
> 
> And the interior between services
> View attachment 225638



How sweet! 
My daughter’s school had their Christmas service in the Roskilde Cathedral. I don’t know how they managed to fit all 1000 students, plus teachers and parents. I didn’t go, but one mom, a photographer and my friend from yoga, took these pictures. Must have been a stunning ceremony. (Naturally , daughter got bored.)


----------



## Kristoff

Good time of the day, roommates!
We’re getting ready for the Budapest trip. A friend on the ground says everything will be closed during the days we’ll be there. But she might be exaggerating a bit: we’re going to the national ballet on see Nutcracker on the 25th.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good Afternoon Roommates


Good afternoon Noel ? How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrr, yes, i know exactly what I'm doing.


If you think so .....
Good afternoon Adam. All well ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Reportedly, there will be ONE FULL SECOND of daylight tomorrow. Any specisl events scheduled to use the extra dsylight?


Yes ! ENJOYING IT 
Good afternoon Mark.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Another great Winter Solstice feast
> 
> View attachment 225626


Hmmmmmmmmmm, looks yummy !


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have just done my least onerous school governor duties - attending the school Christmas carol services (two because the whole school doesn’t fit in the church in one go!)
> 
> From the outside
> View attachment 225637
> 
> 
> And the interior between services
> View attachment 225638



How LOVELY!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> How sweet!
> My daughter’s school had their Christmas service in the Roskilde Cathedral. I don’t know how they managed to fit all 1000 students, plus teachers and parents. I didn’t go, but one mom, a photographer and my friend from yoga, took these pictures. Must have been a stunning ceremony. (Naturally , daughter got bored.)
> View attachment 225642
> 
> View attachment 225643



BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun's not up yet"... Perhaps it's having an extra snooze with the extra second. Almost chilly, 62F and breezy

Can almost see Europe.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun's not up yet"... Perhaps it's having an extra snooze with the extra second. Almost chilly, 62F and breezy
> 
> Can almost see Europe.
> 
> View attachment 225646


Looks really grey. That must be Europe I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have just done my least onerous school governor duties - attending the school Christmas carol services (two because the whole school doesn’t fit in the church in one go!)
> 
> From the outside
> View attachment 225637
> 
> 
> And the interior between services
> View attachment 225638


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Happy Christmas Chicken! 
Pretty little church, very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> How sweet!
> My daughter’s school had their Christmas service in the Roskilde Cathedral. I don’t know how they managed to fit all 1000 students, plus teachers and parents. I didn’t go, but one mom, a photographer and my friend from yoga, took these pictures. Must have been a stunning ceremony. (Naturally , daughter got bored.)
> View attachment 225642
> 
> View attachment 225643


Nice!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Happy Christmas Chicken!
> Pretty little church, very nice.


Good afternoon Christmas Chicken !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good time of the day, roommates!
> We’re getting ready for the Budapest trip. A friend on the ground says everything will be closed during the days we’ll be there. But she might be exaggerating a bit: we’re going to the national ballet on see Nutcracker on the 25th.


I expect she's exaggerating quite a bit of a bit, lots of tourism there at Christmas. 
Good afternoon, Lena! 
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> If you think so .....
> Good afternoon Adam. All well ?


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
All well, just lots of students today, then my week off! 
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


As are you, my friend! 
Good morning, Bea!
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun's not up yet"... Perhaps it's having an extra snooze with the extra second. Almost chilly, 62F and breezy
> 
> Can almost see Europe.
> 
> View attachment 225646


Looks very dramatic!
Good morning, Mark! 
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Bee62

HELP ! I have computer problems ! My monitor has gotten paws ! Look.
Is there anything I can do ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Christmas Chicken !


"Bok! Bock! Cluck Cluck! Bok! "


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> HELP ! I have computer problems ! My monitor has gotten paws ! Look.
> Is there anything I can do ???
> View attachment 225647
> View attachment 225648


Bok! 
The chicken is scared.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Bok! Bock! Cluck Cluck! Bok! "


Oh, you lay an egg ! Good chicken !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, you lay an egg ! Good chicken !


Bok! Cluck!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bok! Cluck!


What a big egg ! You`re no chicken ... you are an ostrich ! Good ostrich !


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning 
I’m off today and off for the next couple days yay!!
I’ve got some errands to run and I will see you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What a big egg ! You`re no chicken ... you are an ostrich ! Good ostrich !


BOK!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> What a big egg ! You`re no chicken ... you are an ostrich ! Good ostrich !



Merry Christmas Ostrich!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning
> I’m off today and off for the next couple days yay!!
> I’ve got some errands to run and I will see you later


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Another great Winter Solstice feast
> 
> View attachment 225626



That looks amazing!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning
> I’m off today and off for the next couple days yay!!
> I’ve got some errands to run and I will see you later


Have a good time and stay safe. Glad when you will be back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Merry Christmas Ostrich!?!


One can buy ostrich at the supermarket here. 
Hmmmm.
Maybe next year!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Merry Christmas Ostrich!?!


Yeahhhh !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now.
See you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BOK!



Bok is a bad word in Turkish. It means what the chicken leave behind in rather significant amounts when they walk around.


----------



## Bee62

I am off to buy some food for the Christmas days. A lot of lettuce too .... torts are hungry every day.
See you all not later.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning
> I’m off today and off for the next couple days yay!!
> I’ve got some errands to run and I will see you later



Congrats on your mini-holiday, Noel!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson now.
> See you all in a couple of hours.


Teach well !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> HELP ! I have computer problems ! My monitor has gotten paws ! Look.
> Is there anything I can do ???
> View attachment 225647
> View attachment 225648



 
Does your computer make strange purring sounds too? It looks like this condition will persist at least throughout the winter. 
Hello, Sabine!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have just done my least onerous school governor duties - attending the school Christmas carol services (two because the whole school doesn’t fit in the church in one go!)
> 
> From the outside
> View attachment 225637
> 
> 
> And the interior between services
> View attachment 225638


Oh that is stunning


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How sweet!
> My daughter’s school had their Christmas service in the Roskilde Cathedral. I don’t know how they managed to fit all 1000 students, plus teachers and parents. I didn’t go, but one mom, a photographer and my friend from yoga, took these pictures. Must have been a stunning ceremony. (Naturally , daughter got bored.)
> View attachment 225642
> 
> View attachment 225643


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good time of the day, roommates!
> We’re getting ready for the Budapest trip. A friend on the ground says everything will be closed during the days we’ll be there. But she might be exaggerating a bit: we’re going to the national ballet on see Nutcracker on the 25th.


Good Afternoon. Have fun in Budapest.


----------



## CarolM

Been running around like a mad chicken all morning. I am totally exhausted now. I think I need to go back to work as it is less tiring. Taking a few minutes rest. Good Afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! Please don`t do that. Think of me and how much I love cats. I am sure if tomorrow you will find a baby cat and raise it you learn to love cats with that cute little baby cat. They are different to dogs but lovely animals too.


Have no fear.
Most cats are faster than my truck.
(I'm also fond of all animals)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> it was a sick day, however i actually am in fear of getting sacked for calling in sick.


You're sick?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
But something I want fixed before I retire next year.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> HELP ! I have computer problems ! My monitor has gotten paws ! Look.
> Is there anything I can do ???
> View attachment 225647
> View attachment 225648



[emoji33] That looks like a very unusual computer virus!!!!! Does it cause your monitor to make a purring sound? [emoji848]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As are you, my friend!
> Good morning, Bea!
> Happy Christmas Chicken!



Good morning Adam and fellow Roomies!
Am off and running this morning- ttfn!
[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Merry Christmas Ostrich!?!



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Bok is a bad word in Turkish. It means what the chicken leave behind in rather significant amounts when they walk around.



[emoji33] HaHAHA!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Does your computer make strange purring sounds too? It looks like this condition will persist at least throughout the winter.
> Hello, Sabine!



SNAP!!!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.


Oh no. Sounds serious. Good luck I really hope they find out what is causing your problems.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.



Oh, MY!! [emoji33]
Sorry this is happening, but VERY glad they’re addressing it with appropriate attention!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.



Oh, Ed. I hope they’ll find what it is and fix it. Any plans to travel to this side of the Atlantic after you retire?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Been running around like a mad chicken all morning. I am totally exhausted now. I think I need to go back to work as it is less tiring. Taking a few minutes rest. Good Afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen.



Just saw this on Twitter.... Seems to apply quite nicely!


Time to bring out an old favourite: to scurryfunge is to rush about and manically try to tidy up before visitors arrive.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.


Your fast heart beat is much worse than mine was. My doctor prescribed Bystolic (a beta blocker that slows the heart beat) and it has been working fine for the past several years. Good luck, and I hope they can figure it out for you with a minimum amount of invasive treatment.


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.




Best of Luck! Hope meds can replace any surgery.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> How sweet!
> My daughter’s school had their Christmas service in the Roskilde Cathedral. I don’t know how they managed to fit all 1000 students, plus teachers and parents. I didn’t go, but one mom, a photographer and my friend from yoga, took these pictures. Must have been a stunning ceremony. (Naturally , daughter got bored.)
> View attachment 225642
> 
> View attachment 225643



That’s lovely!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.



I hope they can fix you soon Ed. This doesn’t sound at all pleasant


----------



## JoesMum

Good Christmas Chicken afternoon all. 

Back from church, I embarked on a baking session. Traditional British mince pies. Mince meat is a spiced preserve made from sultanas, raisins, apple and citrus peel. Centuries ago it would have contained minced meat too, but these days there’s just a little suet in the mix. 



And the next job is the ironing ... I don’t want to do it, but I don’t want it glaring at me over Christmas either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Bok is a bad word in Turkish. It means what the chicken leave behind in rather significant amounts when they walk around.



It's also a living gargoyle in Doctor Who:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am off to buy some food for the Christmas days. A lot of lettuce too .... torts are hungry every day.
> See you all not later.


Don't forget the cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Teach well !


I always do! 
Today was; " How to write a descriptive paragraph."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Been running around like a mad chicken all morning. I am totally exhausted now. I think I need to go back to work as it is less tiring. Taking a few minutes rest. Good Afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen.


Good afternoon, Mad Chicken Carol! 
Merry Christmas Chickennoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.


Oh, goodness! 
Indeed, let's all hope this can finally be laid to rest. 
Hmmmm.
Perhaps not the best choice of words. 
Merry Christmas Chicken, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just saw this on Twitter.... Seems to apply quite nicely!
> 
> 
> Time to bring out an old favourite: to scurryfunge is to rush about and manically try to tidy up before visitors arrive.


That's good! 
i'm having that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Your fast heart beat is much worse than mine was. My doctor prescribed Bystolic (a beta blocker that slows the heart beat) and it has been working fine for the past several years. Good luck, and I hope they can figure it out for you with a minimum amount of invasive treatment.


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Merry Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always do!
> Today was; " How to write a descriptive paragraph."



Idea....... Members of the CDR provide the Master with some "descriptive" adjectives for your students to incorporate into their paragraphs.

I know from being a "student" that it is easy to use "easy" words.... a bit challenging to learn and use "other" words...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good Christmas Chicken afternoon all.
> 
> Back from church, I embarked on a baking session. Traditional British mince pies. Mince meat is a spiced preserve made from sultanas, raisins, apple and citrus peel. Centuries ago it would have contained minced meat too, but these days there’s just a little suet in the mix.
> View attachment 225654
> 
> 
> And the next job is the ironing ... I don’t want to do it, but I don’t want it glaring at me over Christmas either


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wifey's been soaking the fruit. 
Probably make the mince pies tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Idea....... Members of the CDR provide the Master with some "descriptive" adjectives for your students to incorporate into their paragraphs.
> 
> I know from being a "student" that it is easy to use "easy" words.... a bit challenging to learn and use "other" words...


I start with basics but then slowly introduce synonyms. 
I got my favourite noun in today as well. 
"petrichor."


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas chicken


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I start with basics but then slowly introduce synonyms.
> I got my favourite noun in today as well.
> "petrichor."



Foul , nouns don't count as descriptors! Back to 0.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Foul , nouns don't count as descriptors! Back to 0.


Mmmm.
Gerunds are nouns that can be descriptors.
But petrichor, though not technically a descriptive word, has a descriptive function; describing the smell of the earth after rain."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson, again now, people! 
Last one for a week! 
But then I have some work for the Tout Company to do this evening. 
Not see you in a couple of hours!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just saw this on Twitter.... Seems to apply quite nicely!
> 
> 
> Time to bring out an old favourite: to scurryfunge is to rush about and manically try to tidy up before visitors arrive.


Very appropriate only problem is just getting ready for xmas. After resting had to take my eldest to work. Then come home sort out baby. Sort out food for rest of family etc. Only just sat down now again. Sjoe.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good Christmas Chicken afternoon all.
> 
> Back from church, I embarked on a baking session. Traditional British mince pies. Mince meat is a spiced preserve made from sultanas, raisins, apple and citrus peel. Centuries ago it would have contained minced meat too, but these days there’s just a little suet in the mix.
> View attachment 225654
> 
> 
> And the next job is the ironing ... I don’t want to do it, but I don’t want it glaring at me over Christmas either


Oohhhh those look yummy. Have one for me. I love mince pies. Best thing is none of the rest of family do. So when I get them they are all mine.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Mad Chicken Carol!
> Merry Christmas Chickennoon.


Lol. Good Afternoon Happy Christmas Chicken, Adam[emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne!
> Merry Christmas Chicken!


Thank you. I'll be running errands this Christmas Chicken - and it's COLD out there!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oohhhh those look yummy. Have one for me. I love mince pies. Best thing is none of the rest of family do. So when I get them they are all mine.[emoji1]


I never developed a taste for mince pie. Give me a good old pumpkin pie with lots of whipped cream any day!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I never developed a taste for mince pie. Give me a good old pumpkin pie with lots of whipped cream any day!


I have never had a pumpkin pie. They don't make it in South Africa.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I never developed a taste for mince pie. Give me a good old pumpkin pie with lots of whipped cream any day!



My British friends in the US say that they can’t source “proper” mincemeat in the USA easily. It doesn’t taste like the UK version and my friend in California said the one she could get contained pineapple. They all seem to make their own mincemeat ... or get visiting relatives to bring a jar or two


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Bok is a bad word in Turkish. It means what the chicken leave behind in rather significant amounts when they walk around.


Urghh, ... I have a lot "Bok" from my chicken .....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Does your computer make strange purring sounds too? It looks like this condition will persist at least throughout the winter.
> Hello, Sabine!


Yes, it does ( making purring sounds ) but when I touch the paws I will get scratched


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Been running around like a mad chicken all morning. I am totally exhausted now. I think I need to go back to work as it is less tiring. Taking a few minutes rest. Good Afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen.


Oh, oh, mad chicken in Christmas Pre-Stress .....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have no fear.
> Most cats are faster than my truck.
> (I'm also fond of all animals)


Thank you Ed for being so nice


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.


Be careful with yourself Ed. A pacemaker is no bad thing and no big operation when you need it.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33] That looks like a very unusual computer virus!!!!! Does it cause your monitor to make a purring sound? [emoji848]


Yes it does and when I touch the paws they will scratch me ! Nasty and bad computer virus !


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Just saw this on Twitter.... Seems to apply quite nicely!
> 
> 
> Time to bring out an old favourite: to scurryfunge is to rush about and manically try to tidy up before visitors arrive.



Love it!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I never developed a taste for mince pie. Give me a good old pumpkin pie with lots of whipped cream any day!



Oh, YESSSS!!!! [emoji2][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

All this talk of pies is giving me a hankering for buttermilk pie! [emoji848]
I may have to make one this afternoon!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I have never had a pumpkin pie. They don't make it in South Africa.



And you probably don’t have the right types of pumpkin either. When I worked in New Zealand I was surprised to see that they serve roast pumpkin as a savory dish with meats- much like one would serve potatoes! My NZ friends were very skeptical of using pumpkin in a sweet pie. I recall the pumpkins in the stores as being much larger than our pie pumpkins, too. Obviously a very different variety.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good Christmas Chicken afternoon all.
> 
> Back from church, I embarked on a baking session. Traditional British mince pies. Mince meat is a spiced preserve made from sultanas, raisins, apple and citrus peel. Centuries ago it would have contained minced meat too, but these days there’s just a little suet in the mix.
> View attachment 225654
> 
> 
> And the next job is the ironing ... I don’t want to do it, but I don’t want it glaring at me over Christmas either



What? The mince pies don’t have any meat in them? I want my money back!!!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all, off from work till wednesday. sofa time.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I start with basics but then slowly introduce synonyms.
> I got my favourite noun in today as well.
> "petrichor."


I like the smell of wet soil, petrichor ! Wet graslands smells different to a forest and rain on stones makes a different smell too. Hmmmm ....


----------



## johnandjade

hope is actually sat with her but on the lip of the bowl!



rather funny. 

its the sand bath and was just having a wee seat, not a bok


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes it does and when I touch the paws they will scratch me ! Nasty and bad computer virus !


I have heard that you can lure that particular virus out with treats.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> And you probably don’t have the right types of pumpkin either. When I worked in New Zealand I was surprised to see that they serve roast pumpkin as a savory dish with meats- much like one would serve potatoes! My NZ friends were very skeptical of using pumpkin in a sweet pie. I recall the pumpkins in the stores as being much larger than our pie pumpkins, too. Obviously a very different variety.


I never thought of that. We also serve pumpkin as a veg. But we do make pumpkin fritters. Sort of like a flapjack but made with pumpkin and flour and egg. Then sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hmmmmmmmmm, have to " love " language teachers who have students learn words they will never use naturally. -10 for not a good word .... + 11 for an interesting new word. How many folks know what this word means?


*Petrichor* (/ˈpɛtrɪkɔːr/) is the earthy scent produced when rain falls on dry soil. The word is constructed from Greek πέτρα _petra_, meaning "stone", and ἰχώρ _īchōr_, the fluid that flows in the veins of the gods in Greek mythology


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, have to " love " language teachers who have students learn words they will never use naturally. -10 for not a good word .... + 11 for an interesting new word. How many folks know what this word means?
> 
> 
> *Petrichor* (/ˈpɛtrɪkɔːr/) is the earthy scent produced when rain falls on dry soil. The word is constructed from Greek πέτρα _petra_, meaning "stone", and ἰχώρ _īchōr_, the fluid that flows in the veins of the gods in Greek mythology


I never knew the meaning of that word


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have heard that you can lure that particular virus out with treats.


Where can I put the treats in ? USB port or disk drive ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, oh, mad chicken in Christmas Pre-Stress .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, off from work till wednesday. sofa time.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Merry Christmas chickenevenin' , John!


----------



## Bee62

This is my mad chicken I love


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I like the smell of wet soil, petrichor ! Wet graslands smells different to a forest and rain on stones makes a different smell too. Hmmmm ....


Petrichor comes from the Greek for stone and the blood of the gods.
Plant seeds are coated with oil that inhibits them from growing when there is no water available. Otherwise the seeds would die when it's dry. The rain washes away the oil and the combination of the oil and soil chemicals creates the aroma. 
Dry rocks will smell of the minerals in the rock only and a forest has seeds and spores different to grasslands so a different oil and therefore smell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have heard that you can lure that particular virus out with treats.


I would try custard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, have to " love " language teachers who have students learn words they will never use naturally. -10 for not a good word .... + 11 for an interesting new word. How many folks know what this word means?
> 
> 
> *Petrichor* (/ˈpɛtrɪkɔːr/) is the earthy scent produced when rain falls on dry soil. The word is constructed from Greek πέτρα _petra_, meaning "stone", and ἰχώρ _īchōr_, the fluid that flows in the veins of the gods in Greek mythology


I really do use it.
And it was used throughout a season of Doctor Who once.
But, you're right, very few non-Doctor Who fans know it.
wifey and I always use it on the rare occasion it rains here.
Oh, and i can't think of another and haven't checked, but I believe it is the only noun in English that describes an individual, particular smell rather than a general one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Where can I put the treats in ? USB port or disk drive ?


You have to play 'Hard drive' and put them a distance away. This particular virus you need to get tricky with it in order to get it out of the computer.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would try custard.


That might work as long as it is creamy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That might work as long as it is creamy.


I add cheese.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You have to play 'Hard drive' and put them a distance away. This particular virus you need to get tricky with it in order to get it out of the computer.


Ah, thank you ! I think I got it and will try.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Petrichor comes from the Greek for stone and the blood of the gods.
> Plant seeds are coated with oil that inhibits them from growing when there is no water available. Otherwise the seeds would die when it's dry. The rain washes away the oil and the combination of the oil and soil chemicals creates the aroma.
> Dry rocks will smell of the minerals in the rock only and a forest has seeds and spores different to grasslands so a different oil and therefore smell.


Thank you. It seems you`re teaching round the world...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would try custard.


Ah, custard is good. Don`t use mustard..... or this will happen:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> This is my mad chicken I love


I would not like to make your mad chicken angry.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am not having a drunken Oli Kahn under my bed for Christmas!
> He can come in the New Year!
> Love to little Oli.
> wifey is good and currently on the cooking sherry.
> Tisgy is also fast asleep. But very well and happy, thanks.


Good evening Adam.

Glad to hear you are all well. 

Oli Kahn insists: he wants to move to Fes whether I like it or not!  What am I to do? Please let me know asap. Thanks . 
Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Where can I put the treats in ? USB port or disk drive ?



[emoji38] HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Ah, custard is good. Don`t use mustard..... or this will happen:



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I add cheese.


Ummmm. [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ah, custard is good. Don`t use mustard..... or this will happen:


Whahaha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. It seems you`re teaching round the world...


And learning, too. 
Like creamy custard being used to extract purring computer viruses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam.
> 
> Glad to hear you are all well.
> 
> Oli Kahn insists: he wants to move to Fes whether I like it or not!  What am I to do? Please let me know asap. Thanks .
> Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy.


Good evening, Gillian! 
Happy Christmas Chicken! 
Tell him he can come by camel. 
That should take some time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, i must do some work for the Travel Company. 
Back in an hour or so and then a week free! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And learning, too.
> Like creamy custard being used to extract purring computer viruses.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

It's snowing today here!
Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> It's snowing today here!
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas Chicken!


Indeed!
And Merry Christmas Chicken to you, Bambam.
Snowing a little, or snowed-in style?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!
> And Merry Christmas Chicken to you, Bambam.
> Snowing a little, or snowed-in style?


Just a little


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. Sleep tight. Only 3 sleeps left.....


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all, off from work till wednesday. sofa time.


I’m right there with you John


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon everyone


Good evening Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

I got 2 more cards today!
Thank you @Laura1412 and @Linhdan Nguyen 
Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh, Ed. I hope they’ll find what it is and fix it. Any plans to travel to this side of the Atlantic after you retire?


No.
We had plans to do an Ireland, England UK thing a few years ago and we never went.
Too much to see here in the states


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Two more cards today....Laura and Sabine!
Thanks!!
Sabine, I noticed the postage stamp was an Opel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Just a little
> View attachment 225687


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Sleep tight. Only 3 sleeps left.....


Night night, Carol ! 
I'm getting so excited!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I’m right there with you John



With John?
On the sofa?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon everyone


Good Christmas Chickennoon, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I got 2 more cards today!
> Thank you @Laura1412 and @Linhdan Nguyen
> Thank you so much [emoji8]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Twice ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two more cards today....Laura and Sabine!
> Thanks!!
> Sabine, I noticed the postage stamp was an Opel.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Twice more!
Happy Christmas Chickennoon, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's so exciting! 
No work for a week! 
It feels like I'm riding the Freedom Moped out of Nowhere City where the only place to put your pants is on your head!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's so exciting!
> No work for a week!
> It feels like I'm riding the Freedom Moped out of Nowhere City where the only place to put your pants is on your head!



LOL! That’s great Adam!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been wearing this stupid heart event monitor all week to try to catch any irregularities in my heartbeat since the last TWO ablations did nothing.
> It's connected to a cell phone and sends a report every 5 minutes to my cardiologist.
> Finally last night at about 7:30 I had another SVT. As of 8:40 today....next morning....It's still going on. Chest pounding like a drum.
> The good news is that an event has been captured. If it is found to be SVT. I'll be seeing a surgeon that specializes in what the other surgeon missed. Or I'll be fitted with a pacemaker. It's not something I want for sure.
> But something I want fixed before I retire next year.



Dude, take the pacemaker if need be!!


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good hobby !
Can I play ?
Christmas Chick


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good hobby !
> Can I play ?
> Christmas Chick
> View attachment 225704



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]
GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
Tis late and i have a busy day ahead obeying wifey's orders. 
Sleep well, all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mooz, you have created a monster!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 225705



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mooz, you have created a monster!



Tee hee hee!!! [emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Carol !
> I'm getting so excited!


Me too. My youngest and I are counting the days. [emoji126]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225697


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good hobby !
> Can I play ?
> Christmas Chick
> View attachment 225704


Aaaahhhh cute.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!
> Tis late and i have a busy day ahead obeying wifey's orders.
> Sleep well, all!


Good luck. And have fun.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225697



Coffee, anyone?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!
> Tis late and i have a busy day ahead obeying wifey's orders.
> Sleep well, all!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Coffee, anyone?
> View attachment 225712



OMG!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Maro2Bear

I believe some watch.... Who’s next: End of an era as @DoctorWho_BBCA gets a new star.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 225705


Hilarious!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Coffee, anyone?
> View attachment 225712


Love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Me too. My youngest and I are counting the days. [emoji126]


Yup, Tidgy, wifey and i are, as well! 
Only two to go! 
Merry Christmas Egg, Carol!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225697


So much fun!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Coffee, anyone?
> View attachment 225712


Yes, please, birdie! 
Merry Christmas Egg to you!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, Tidgy, wifey and i are, as well!
> Only two to go!
> Merry Christmas Egg, Carol!


Merry Christmas Egg Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 225713


Indeed! 
Merry Christmas Egg, Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Is it the TORTOISE Grand Opening Day?  
@Tidgy’s Dad @AZtortMom @Moozillion


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Is it the TORTOISE Grand Opening Day?
> @Tidgy’s Dad @AZtortMom @Moozillion


I hope so!!
Merry Christmas Egg Lena!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please, birdie!
> Merry Christmas Egg to you!



I’m hatching great plans for the day! 
Do you take milk?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I believe some watch.... Who’s next: End of an era as @DoctorWho_BBCA gets a new star.


Yup!
I won't get to watch til Boxing Day, but we have the First Doctor meeting the Twelfth Doctor just before they both regenerate and we get our first female Doctor. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Merry Christmas Egg, Mark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Merry Christmas Egg Adam!


Good morning, Noel! 
Merry Christmas Egg right back atcha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m hatching great plans for the day!
> Do you take milk?


A little please.
Coffee helps me come out of my shell in the mornings.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little please.
> Coffee helps me come out of my shell in the mornings.



You crack me up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You crack me up!


Are you laying odds on a white Christmas?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you laying odds on a white Christmas?



Unfortunately, no. Been brooding over the weather forecast for days now.


----------



## Moozillion

ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
I am SO excited!!!!!!!
JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!

(For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)

I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Moozillion

Weather Report for the CDR: very silly with frequent pun showers!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
> I am SO excited!!!!!!!
> JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)
> 
> I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!


That fantastic news!!! I’m so so happy to both of you!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225716


These are HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, Tidgy, wifey and i are, as well!
> Only two to go!
> Merry Christmas Egg, Carol!


Merry Christmas Egg, Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Weather Report for the CDR: very silly with frequent pun showers!!!!!


Absolutely!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
> I am SO excited!!!!!!!
> JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)
> 
> I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!



Excellent news! Well done Jacques! I am so pleased she is recovering her appetite now


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
> I am SO excited!!!!!!!
> JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)
> 
> I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yaaaay! That’s great news, Bea!!!    Keep up the good work, Jacques! Your healthy appetite is legendary. ;-)


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
> I am SO excited!!!!!!!
> JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)
> 
> I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhh that is awesome news. Has she eaten any of her roommates yet?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all and Merry Christmas Egg. 

I am feeling a little under the weather and really hoping that I am not starting a cold. I feel very tired with a sore throat and kind of spaced out 

With the in-laws arriving tomorrow, I kind of need to shake this off quickly


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Ohhh that is awesome news. Has she eaten any of her roommates yet?


LOL!
That will be a milestone


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Ohhh that is awesome news. Has she eaten any of her roommates yet?


I really can't tell, but I doubt it. Those little boogers are FAST, and she's...not.  Her aim is not the greatest, either.

But I've really gotten fascinated by the little shrimpys!!! I've decided that once I move Jacques to her larger tank, I'm going to keep cherry shrimp in her old tank!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all and Merry Christmas Egg.
> 
> I am feeling a little under the weather and really hoping that I am not starting a cold. I feel very tired with a sore throat and kind of spaced out
> 
> With the in-laws arriving tomorrow, I kind of need to shake this off quickly


Merry Christmas Egg Linda!
I hope you feel better Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> These are HILARIOUS!!!!!!


@AZtortMom 

Gives me goosebumps


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Gives me goosebumps


WAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 

I thought about trying to make some puns, but I'm too chicken.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> @AZtortMom
> 
> Gives me goosebumps


That’s hilarious! Good one!


----------



## Moozillion

Very busy day for me. (besides perfecting my Happy Dance since Jacques ate this morning!)

Hubby and I going with our fellow Rotarians to set up the boxes of Christmas dinners for our "Feed the Needy" program.
Then a partial water change in Jacques' tank and an afternoon of baking! 
Not see you all later!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> I thought about trying to make some puns, but I'm too chicken.


Haaahaaa!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Very busy day for me. (besides perfecting my Happy Dance since Jacques ate this morning!)
> 
> Hubby and I going with our fellow Rotarians to set up the boxes of Christmas dinners for our "Feed the Needy" program.
> Then a partial water change in Jacques' tank and an afternoon of baking!
> Not see you all later!!!!!!


Bye! Have fun! Not see you later!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Very busy day for me. (besides perfecting my Happy Dance since Jacques ate this morning!)
> 
> Hubby and I going with our fellow Rotarians to set up the boxes of Christmas dinners for our "Feed the Needy" program.
> Then a partial water change in Jacques' tank and an afternoon of baking!
> Not see you all later!!!!!!



Not see you later, Bea! Do make sure to be back for the grand opening. Hint, hint @Tidgy’s Dad. ;-)


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two more cards today....Laura and Sabine!
> Thanks!!
> Sabine, I noticed the postage stamp was an Opel.


FINE !!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's so exciting!
> No work for a week!
> It feels like I'm riding the Freedom Moped out of Nowhere City where the only place to put your pants is on your head!


No work for a week ? Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225697


Hahahaha ! It`s funny !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Coffee, anyone?
> View attachment 225712


Is that a manager bird ? The golden watch tells me so ...  FUNNY !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Is it the TORTOISE Grand Opening Day?
> @Tidgy’s Dad @AZtortMom @Moozillion


I can't remember! 
Short term memory is always the first to go! 
However, as this may take a while I'll say, yes. 
So ONE goes first. 
That's me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Unfortunately, no. Been brooding over the weather forecast for days now.


European weather is no yolk at this time of year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
> I am SO excited!!!!!!!
> JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)
> 
> I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't say how happy I am at this news! 
You good Christmas Egg girl, Jacques!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
> I am SO excited!!!!!!!
> JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)
> 
> I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!


That are wonderful, great Christmas news !!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225716


Uhhhh, looks like a Tschernobyl - monster ...... Will you scare me ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all and Merry Christmas Egg.
> 
> I am feeling a little under the weather and really hoping that I am not starting a cold. I feel very tired with a sore throat and kind of spaced out
> 
> With the in-laws arriving tomorrow, I kind of need to shake this off quickly


Hope you will get not sick on Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all and Merry Christmas Egg.
> 
> I am feeling a little under the weather and really hoping that I am not starting a cold. I feel very tired with a sore throat and kind of spaced out
> 
> With the in-laws arriving tomorrow, I kind of need to shake this off quickly


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Hope you recover quickly, not a good time to go down with something. 
Merry Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I really can't tell, but I doubt it. Those little boogers are FAST, and she's...not.  Her aim is not the greatest, either.
> 
> But I've really gotten fascinated by the little shrimpys!!! I've decided that once I move Jacques to her larger tank, I'm going to keep cherry shrimp in her old tank!


That's nice! 
I'm hopefully getting another fossil shrimp in a day or two!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> I thought about trying to make some puns, but I'm too chicken.


We wouldn't give you the bird!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Very busy day for me. (besides perfecting my Happy Dance since Jacques ate this morning!)
> 
> Hubby and I going with our fellow Rotarians to set up the boxes of Christmas dinners for our "Feed the Needy" program.
> Then a partial water change in Jacques' tank and an afternoon of baking!
> Not see you all later!!!!!!


Have fun! 
What a lovely day, seriously.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all and Merry Christmas Egg.
> 
> I am feeling a little under the weather and really hoping that I am not starting a cold. I feel very tired with a sore throat and kind of spaced out
> 
> With the in-laws arriving tomorrow, I kind of need to shake this off quickly


Oh no. I hope you manage to shake it off quickly.


----------



## Bee62

Today I received a parcel from the USA !!!!! TORTOISE !
And who is the sender ?????????????????????????????????

BEA ! @Moozillion 
Bea, I got your parcel today ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
*Thank you very much* ( whatever it contents. maybe a little Jaques ? )
Pics soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No work for a week ? Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Good afternoon Adam.


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Merry Christmas Egg! 
Well, lots of housework. 
Two lots of shopping to do and then clean the bathroom.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I really can't tell, but I doubt it. Those little boogers are FAST, and she's...not.  Her aim is not the greatest, either.
> 
> But I've really gotten fascinated by the little shrimpys!!! I've decided that once I move Jacques to her larger tank, I'm going to keep cherry shrimp in her old tank!


They probably knew that they were on the menu. So have to be the fastest in the tank if they want to stay off the menu. That meeting you observed the other day was most likely them strategizing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Today I received a parcel from the USA !!!!! TORTOISE !
> And who is the sender ?????????????????????????????????
> 
> BEA ! @Moozillion
> Bea, I got your parcel today ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
> *Thank you very much* ( whatever it contents. maybe a little Jaques ? )
> Pics soon.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No clues who sent it! 
Oh, dear, it doesn't matter now. 
Hurray, just in time!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all and Merry Christmas Egg.
> 
> I am feeling a little under the weather and really hoping that I am not starting a cold. I feel very tired with a sore throat and kind of spaced out
> 
> With the in-laws arriving tomorrow, I kind of need to shake this off quickly



Hope you’re in a good enough shape tomorrow. Get well soon, Linda! <3


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Today I received a parcel from the USA !!!!! TORTOISE !
> And who is the sender ?????????????????????????????????
> 
> BEA ! @Moozillion
> Bea, I got your parcel today ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
> *Thank you very much* ( whatever it contents. maybe a little Jaques ? )
> Pics soon.



Perfect timing! Yaaaay! Has everyone received theirs now? (Unlike last year  )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No clues who sent it!
> Oh, dear, it doesn't matter now.
> Hurray, just in time!


Yeah, just in time. I fear that my two parcels not reach their recipient in time because of the fault of the post employees 
Today is the last day ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Perfect timing! Yaaaay! Has everyone received theirs now? (Unlike last year  )


No.
Ed's not got his, I think! 
Again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, just in time. I fear that my two parcels not reach their recipient in time because of the fault of the post employees
> Today is the last day ....


One more chance here. 
Christmas Day is not a holiday in Morocco!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Ed's not got his, I think!
> Again!



 !!!
And:  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey is out so I'm going to have to post pictures using my laptop, so excuse the terrible quality. 
Remember I posted the parcel when it arrived?


The stamp is maybe a clue?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Then inside I have just discovered :


Not the stockings, but the parcel.
Again, is the wrapping paper some sort of indication?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And inside :


It's a bag! 
Hmmmm.
One of those games where you keep unwrapping layers until there is a tiny thing in the middle!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Is the bag another clue as the the identity of my TORTOISE sender?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Item 1 


Are there more clues here?
It is a pad of quality drawing paper. 
For my quality drawings. 
Of Saturn. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love it ! ! ! ! !
Thank you TORTOISE sender ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Number 2
Sorry it's a bit blurred, but more clues, i feel ;


It's a little cheese board/ Sandwich board ! !! ! !
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POINTS ! ! ! ! ! ! !
Love it thank you, TORTOISE sender ! ! !


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Number 2
> Sorry it's a bit blurred, but more clues, i feel ;
> View attachment 225728
> 
> It's a little cheese board/ Sandwich board ! !! ! !
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> POINTS ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> Love it thank you, TORTOISE sender ! ! !



It’s not broken, is it? Phew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Number 3 
Sorry again, the picture doesn't do it justice.


It's a pencil with a Viking on top and on the sides 




Lovely. 
Thank you very much TORTOISE sender ! ! ! !!
A very merry Christmas to you whoever you may be! 
I love my presents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It’s not broken, is it? Phew.


No, though the pencil needs to be sharpened, everything else seems okay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Next should be *TWO ! ! ! *
But i don't think she's about at the moment, so we have a choice. 
We can wait for Jane to appear or someone else can open theirs. 
What do you think, peeps?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Number 3
> Sorry again, the picture doesn't do it justice.
> View attachment 225729
> 
> It's a pencil with a Viking on top and on the sides
> View attachment 225730
> 
> View attachment 225731
> 
> Lovely.
> Thank you very much TORTOISE sender ! ! ! !!
> A very merry Christmas to you whoever you may be!
> I love my presents.



Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, Adam! I hope you enjoy lots of good cheese with Wifey and can use the little board for that. And the rest - for your records of your fossil collection. Or drawings of Saturn, whichever you prefer. 
Love to you and your family.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next should be *TWO ! ! ! *
> But i don't think she's about at the moment, so we have a choice.
> We can wait for Jane to appear or someone else can open theirs.
> What do you think, peeps?



I think nobody else has found us in the dark yet. Shall I open mine? Wish @AZtortMom was here.


----------



## Kristoff

OK, I’m FOUR, but here I go...
The package came from Amazon, so I retrieved the gorgeous blue “sack” a couple of weeks ago. 
This is what it looks like:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Like Kinder Eggs..... Or Cracker Jacks.... The Surprize is in the middle. Unwrapping...unwrapping, unwrapping.


----------



## Kristoff

The first peek inside:


----------



## Kristoff

And...


I’ve called my daughter to help:


----------



## Kristoff

This is the most gorgeous sun-powered light!
Thank you, Secret Santa!!!!! I love it!!!!!!! [emoji173]️    [emoji173]️


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No package here.
But the mail has not arrived for Saturday yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> All this talk of pies is giving me a hankering for buttermilk pie! [emoji848]
> I may have to make one this afternoon!!!!


Now I'm gonna' hafta' do a Google search. Never heard of that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> All this talk of pies is giving me a hankering for buttermilk pie! [emoji848]
> I may have to make one this afternoon!!!!


After seeing how easy the recipe is, if I have nutmeg I'm going to give it a try this afternoon. Thank's for the idea!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Adam, stick to your day job!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, Adam! I hope you enjoy lots of good cheese with Wifey and can use the little board for that. And the rest - for your records of your fossil collection. Or drawings of Saturn, whichever you prefer.
> Love to you and your family.


Saturn! 
I will try some fossil ones and show the results! 
Thank you, Lena. 
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> ROOOMIES!!!!! ROOOMIES!!!!!!
> I am SO excited!!!!!!!
> JACQUES ATE 3 PIECES OF CATFISH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (For those who may not know, my little mud turtle had a near-drowning incident on the 8th. I thought she was dead but was able to resuscitate her. But ever since then she has not been her normal self: spaced out, not moving much and not eating AT ALL. So you can see why I'm so happy that she's exhibiting more normal behavior!!!!!)
> 
> I REALLY do feel like she's going to recover!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's great news!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The first peek inside:
> View attachment 225735


Oh, how exciting ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all and Merry Christmas Egg.
> 
> I am feeling a little under the weather and really hoping that I am not starting a cold. I feel very tired with a sore throat and kind of spaced out
> 
> With the in-laws arriving tomorrow, I kind of need to shake this off quickly


I'm very careful of not being around germs, and when I run errands on Fridays I'm extremely conscious of not touching my face until I can get home and wash my hands. I don't eat fast food. and on and on! So my daughter calls me last night and tells me that her husband and both her grandkids have colds. (and I'm expected to go over to her house Christmas morning with all those germs???)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And...
> View attachment 225736
> 
> I’ve called my daughter to help:
> View attachment 225737


Yes, I remember she enjoyed helping out last year!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> WAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> I thought about trying to make some puns, but I'm too chicken.


If memory serves, Lindan was the best pun maker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 225738
> 
> This is the most gorgeous sun-powered light!
> Thank you, Secret Santa!!!!! I love it!!!!!!! [emoji173]️    [emoji173]️


WOW ! ! ! ! !
How perfect ! ! ! ! 
Thank you, Lena's TORTOISE sender!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No package here.
> But the mail has not arrived for Saturday yet.


Fingers and toes crossed.
Merry Christmas Egg, Ed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Adam, stick to your day job!


I didn't draw that! 
It's just in my idiom. 
Merry Christmas Egg, Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

This is so exciting. . . but I must go feed the animals. Hopefully more of you TORTOISE recipients will have opened your presents when I get back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm very careful of not being around germs, and when I run errands on Fridays I'm extremely conscious of not touching my face until I can get home and wash my hands. I don't eat fast food. and on and on! So my daughter calls me last night and tells me that her husband and both her grandkids have colds. (and I'm expected to go over to her house Christmas morning with all those germs???)


Send someone else. 
Disguised as you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> If memory serves, Lindan was the best pun maker.


No.
It was the great and much missed Lyn W.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Any other TORTOISEs about ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Where are you *TWO ????*


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> After seeing how easy the recipe is, if I have nutmeg I'm going to give it a try this afternoon. Thank's for the idea!!


COOL!!! I hope you enjoy it!!!!! 
I think it is by far best when it's been well chilled. Just FYI.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any other TORTOISEs about ?


I"m here!!! I'm here!!!!
I'll go next!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, dear- my package is making clinking noises...this does not bode well...


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> No package here.
> But the mail has not arrived for Saturday yet.


[emoji22]


----------



## Moozillion

It's an ADORABLE meerkat in a teapot!!!!! 

Unfortunately, it appears the Royal Mail was less than kind with the package, though. The LOVELY teapot, cup and saucer are all broken.
I questioned the meerkat closely, and he insists it wasn't him that did it. He says he took refuge in the teapot because he feared for his life. He seems a bit shaken, so I'm inclined to believe him...




And a very SWEET card from JOHN!!!!! 



I may be able to repair it, though it seems there are quite a few shards and slivers, unfortunately...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> It's an ADORABLE meerkat in a teapot!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears the Royal Mail was less than kind with the package, though. The LOVELY teapot, cup and saucer are all broken.
> I questioned the meerkat closely, and he insists it wasn't him that did it. He says he took refuge in the teapot because he feared for his life. He seems a bit shaken, so I'm inclined to believe him...
> 
> View attachment 225742
> 
> 
> And a very SWEET card from JOHN!!!!!
> View attachment 225743
> 
> 
> I may be able to repair it, though it seems there are quite a few shards and slivers, unfortunately...
> 
> View attachment 225744


Oh no. That is terrible. I am not part of the sender's or receivers but I am loving seeing what each of you get. Whose next to open....[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I"m here!!! I'm here!!!!
> I'll go next!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*FIVE ! ! ! !*


----------



## Moozillion

I'm afraid that repairs seem unlikely. The teapot spout and the cup handle are in tiny bits. 

SO Glad the poor meerkat is unharmed- he seems very sweet!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, dear- my package is making clinking noises...this does not bode well...


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I made him a cup of tea- we're sharing it, and he seems to be calming down.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I'm in the same boat as Carol.... Have Fun all. We are embarking on a new adventure.... Just loaded our vehicle onto the AutoTrain in Sanford Florida, destination Lorton, Virginia. It's a longer ride back, but given Christmas Holiday traffic coupled with unpredictable nasty weather - we thought it might be a fun way to get home.

Ok, back to the packages!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It's an ADORABLE meerkat in a teapot!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears the Royal Mail was less than kind with the package, though. The LOVELY teapot, cup and saucer are all broken.
> I questioned the meerkat closely, and he insists it wasn't him that did it. He says he took refuge in the teapot because he feared for his life. He seems a bit shaken, so I'm inclined to believe him...
> 
> View attachment 225742
> 
> 
> And a very SWEET card from JOHN!!!!!
> View attachment 225743
> 
> 
> I may be able to repair it, though it seems there are quite a few shards and slivers, unfortunately...
> 
> View attachment 225744


Oh, my goodness! ! ! ! ! 
I am so sorry, Mooz, what a disaster! ! ! !
I do believe the meerkat! 
Grrrrrr


----------



## Moozillion

I just realized the meerkat is wearing a black hooded mask like a bandit!!!!!!! 
That is HIILARIOUS!!!!!!!  BRILLIANT touch, John!!!!!!!

He decided to take his mask off to drink his tea...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is terrible. I am not part of the sender's or receivers but I am loving seeing what each of you get. Whose next to open....[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji1]


Tragedy. 
You will be more than welcome to play next year, Carol! 
You joined us just a little bit late this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm afraid that repairs seem unlikely. The teapot spout and the cup handle are in tiny bits.
> 
> SO Glad the poor meerkat is unharmed- he seems very sweet!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I'm in the same boat as Carol.... Have Fun all. We are embarking on a new adventure.... Just loaded our vehicle onto the AutoTrain in Sanford Florida, destination Lorton, Virginia. It's a longer ride back, but given Christmas Holiday traffic coupled with unpredictable nasty weather - we thought it might be a fun way to get home.
> 
> Ok, back to the packages!


How great! 
Photos if poss! 
Have a safe trip, sounds like quite a thrilling ride. 
Hopefully next year you can play in the TORTOISE ! ! ! !.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tragedy.
> You will be more than welcome to play next year, Carol!
> You joined us just a little bit late this year.


Don't worry. I feel like I am getting a gift everytime one of you opens yours. Besides I LOVE watching other people get gifts and their reactions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

i'm off to clean the bathroom. 
See you all in a bit!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How great!
> Photos if poss!
> Have a safe trip, sounds like quite a thrilling ride.
> Hopefully next year you can play in the TORTOISE ! ! ! !.



Thanks..850 miles give or take and about 15 hours or so.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> It's an ADORABLE meerkat in a teapot!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears the Royal Mail was less than kind with the package, though. The LOVELY teapot, cup and saucer are all broken.
> I questioned the meerkat closely, and he insists it wasn't him that did it. He says he took refuge in the teapot because he feared for his life. He seems a bit shaken, so I'm inclined to believe him...
> 
> View attachment 225742
> 
> 
> And a very SWEET card from JOHN!!!!!
> View attachment 225743
> 
> 
> I may be able to repair it, though it seems there are quite a few shards and slivers, unfortunately...
> 
> View attachment 225744


Aw geez, what a shame!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is terrible. I am not part of the sender's or receivers but I am loving seeing what each of you get. Whose next to open....[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji1]



Oh no, I think the meerkat done it!  Don’t be tricked by his innocent looks. 
What a cute and thoughtful gift!
(Boo to Royal Mail!)
@Moozillion


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Now I'm gonna' hafta' do a Google search. Never heard of that.


Buttermilk pies are SO good, very sweet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Buttermilk pies are SO good, very sweet!


Hi, Bambam! 
Merry Christmas Egg! ! ! !


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bambam!
> Merry Christmas Egg! ! ! !


Merry Christmas Egg to you and everyone else in the CDR!
I enjoyed seeing all the presents! Such fun!
Me and the other newer roomies are excited to join in next year [emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Merry Christmas Egg to you and everyone else in the CDR!
> I enjoyed seeing all the presents! Such fun!
> Me and the other newer roomies are excited to join in next year [emoji2]


Thank you 
You would be most welcome ! ! ! 
Many more TORTOISE gifts to come this year !


----------



## Kristoff

An early rise tomorrow, so it’s an early Good Night from me, roommates! Will try to catch up with the rest of the Grand Opening in the morning, from the train or the airport.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-derbyshire-42465094

May they rest in peace
Aardvarks always remind me of armadillos and i don't really hate meerkats. 
So sad.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> An early rise tomorrow, so it’s an early Good Night from me, roommates! Will try to catch up with the rest of the Grand Opening in the morning, from the train or the airport.


Good night sleep tight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> An early rise tomorrow, so it’s an early Good Night from me, roommates! Will try to catch up with the rest of the Grand Opening in the morning, from the train or the airport.


Nos da Lena! 
Safe journey! 
Looking forward to the piccies!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 225738
> 
> This is the most gorgeous sun-powered light!
> Thank you, Secret Santa!!!!! I love it!!!!!!! [emoji173]️    [emoji173]️


Huii, I have exactly the same ! But I am not your TORTOISE.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Ohhh that is awesome news. Has she eaten any of her roommates yet?


Carol, you asked if Jacques had eaten any of hr tank mates yet, and I said I didn't know. But I can now tell you with certainty that she has NOT. I managed to get a full head count. But DANG, they are GOOD at hiding!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> No package here.
> But the mail has not arrived for Saturday yet.


Hello Ed, I think you have to wait.... Sorry, but it was not my fault. The stupid woman at the post office made a mistake and I have to send it agian.... too late....
Sorry my friend that you have to wait.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Santa got me a new "carry" gun.
A Walther PK.380 with an extra magazine.
....That is Mrs.Clause allowed me to buy it for myself to replace my 10 year old beloved Bersa .380.
At any rate, I'm sure I'll be surprised when I open it up on Christmas morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok...vehicles and passengers are loaded, some pix


----------



## Moozillion

Bee!!!! When are you going to open your TORTOISE????


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok...vehicles and passengers are loaded, some pix
> 
> View attachment 225768


Have a good trip!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed, I think you have to wait.... Sorry, but it was not my fault. The stupid woman at the post office made a mistake and I have to send it agian.... too late....
> Sorry my friend that you have to wait.


It is always the thought that counts.
Thanks for all of the thought that I'm sure you placed into it.
I'll enjoy it whenever it arrives.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Carol, you asked if Jacques had eaten any of hr tank mates yet, and I said I didn't know. But I can now tell you with certainty that she has NOT. I managed to get a full head count. But DANG, they are GOOD at hiding!!!!!


Lol. Clever little shrimpies.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> It's an ADORABLE meerkat in a teapot!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears the Royal Mail was less than kind with the package, though. The LOVELY teapot, cup and saucer are all broken.
> I questioned the meerkat closely, and he insists it wasn't him that did it. He says he took refuge in the teapot because he feared for his life. He seems a bit shaken, so I'm inclined to believe him...
> 
> View attachment 225742
> 
> 
> And a very SWEET card from JOHN!!!!!
> View attachment 225743
> 
> 
> I may be able to repair it, though it seems there are quite a few shards and slivers, unfortunately...
> 
> View attachment 225744


Oh, so sorry that the teapot and the other things are broken ( except the meerkat )-


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is always the thought that counts.
> Thanks for all of the thought that I'm sure you placed into it.
> I'll enjoy it whenever it arrives.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Santa got me a new "carry" gun.
> A Walther PK.380 with an extra magazine.
> ....That is Mrs.Clause allowed me to buy it for myself to replace my 10 year old beloved Bersa .380.
> At any rate, I'm sure I'll be surprised when I open it up on Christmas morning.


Especially if it goes off! 
Merry Christmas, Ed ! !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Bee!!!! When are you going to open your TORTOISE????


I am on my way although supper is waiting for me ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok...vehicles and passengers are loaded, some pix
> 
> View attachment 225768


This is very cool. 
And shiny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Bee!!!! When are you going to open your TORTOISE????


I agree! 
Get on with it, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is always the thought that counts.
> Thanks for all of the thought that I'm sure you placed into it.
> I'll enjoy it whenever it arrives.


You're a good chap, Ed! 
Next year , your parcel gets posted in August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Clever little shrimpies.


Maybe they're breeding!


----------



## JSWallace

Hello all, sorry I haven't been around for a few days. I have had a rediculously hectic week and been unwell but feeling a bit better now! TORTOISE is waiting under the tree for me to find a spare moment to share it with you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am on my way although supper is waiting for me ....


Starve! 
Please, unwrap TORTOISE or i'm going to have to clean something!


----------



## JSWallace

spot the TORTOISE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, sorry I haven't been around for a few days. I have had a rediculously hectic week and been unwell but feeling a bit better now! TORTOISE is waiting under the tree for me to find a spare moment to share it with you!


NOW ! NOW! NOW!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225770
> spot the TORTOISE!


Yup
Far right!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe they're breeding!


Wouldn't that be something. You would have to start a chat just on shrimp.


----------



## Bee62

*My TORTOISE is unwrapped already. *It was a hard work ! 
At first it looks like this:


----------



## Bee62

After I opened the parcel ...... a lot of paper ...


----------



## Bee62

But what is this ? There is something sparkeling and shining trough all the paper:


----------



## Bee62

After I removed all the paper---- Sooo many pieces ! Lovingly wrapped !


----------



## Bee62

At first Bea`s legendary cookies ! I just tasted one. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

, yummy, delicious !


----------



## Bee62

The first wrapped gift:


----------



## JSWallace

CarolM said:


> Wouldn't that be something. You would have to start a chat just on shrimp.


I have shrimp breeding in my aquarium, I started off with four and now have over thirty, they are fascinating.


----------



## Bee62

and unwrapped : Yeah, a Bee and a Sulcata TORTOISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are cute !
But I must put both of them in better conditions: The Bee is too heavy and the tort is pyramided--- You gave me work, Bea !


----------



## Bee62

next gift


----------



## Bee62

and unwrapped: Quuiiiiiiik ! I don`t know that she really exist: The *crazy cat Lady* , and it comes with 6 cats ( I come with more if someone wants me )
... and she has blond hair like me !!!!!!!!!!!!!! It`s me ... perhaps ....


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> I have shrimp breeding in my aquarium, I started off with four and now have over thirty, they are fascinating.


Wow. The is awesome. Pics please.


----------



## Bee62

the next gift, it is really flat ....


----------



## Momof4

I love seeing all your tortoise gifts!! 
It’s really fun watching you guys open them!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and unwrapped : Yeah, a Bee and a Sulcata TORTOISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are cute !
> But I must put both of them in better conditions: The Bee is too heavy and the tort is pyramided--- You gave me work, Bea !
> View attachment 225779


Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> and unwrapped: Quuiiiiiiik ! I don`t know that she really exist: The *crazy cat Lady* , and it comes with 6 cats ( I come with more if someone wants me )
> ... and she has blond hair like me !!!!!!!!!!!!!! It`s me ... perhaps ....
> View attachment 225781
> 
> 
> View attachment 225781


That is so funny but awesome!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> I have shrimp breeding in my aquarium, I started off with four and now have over thirty, they are fascinating.


i agree!!!! After I move Jacques to her bigger tank, I'm going to use her old one for a shrimp tank- as pets NOT as turtle food!!!


----------



## Bee62

flat is a little book: Guardians of Being, Spiritual Teachings from our Dogs and Cats ....
Funny stuff to read I think !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> and unwrapped : Yeah, a Bee and a Sulcata TORTOISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are cute !
> But I must put both of them in better conditions: The Bee is too heavy and the tort is pyramided--- You gave me work, Bea !
> View attachment 225779


The tortoise is a rescue, and he's still young so i bet he'll get much better under your care! I don't think he has ever been soaked...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But what is this ? There is something sparkeling and shining trough all the paper:
> View attachment 225775


Well, that's a nice starry sort of thing, but a bit disappointing as a present.


----------



## Bee62

and the last wrapped gift ( but I know not the least ) 
another flat thing .....


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> At first Bea`s legendary cookies ! I just tasted one. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> View attachment 225777
> , yummy, delicious !


SO GLAD you like them!  They are becoming my "signature" cookie!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> After I removed all the paper---- Sooo many pieces ! Lovingly wrapped !
> View attachment 225776


Oaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh! Lovely ! ! !! 
And how exciting!


----------



## Bee62

and unwrapped: It says "Find the cat"
Should I search ????? I am going to have a careful look ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> At first Bea`s legendary cookies ! I just tasted one. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> View attachment 225777
> , yummy, delicious !


Yummy indeed! 
I speak from experience, they are truly delicious! ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

There are many


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Though i'm not sure how you know that Bea is your Santa .
Very clever!


----------



## Bee62

and much more beautiful pictures in the inside :


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> and unwrapped: It says "Find the cat"
> Should I search ????? I am going to have a careful look ...
> View attachment 225785


The "Find the Cat" book is a little difficult. I was only able to find 9 of them. It's good thing the answers are in the back!!!
And the other book is one of my favorites: about how animals teach us about spirituality.


----------



## Bee62

*Thank you so much, Bea !*
I love your gifts and I love your cookies ! Every thing in your TORTOISE brought a smile on my face and makes me giggle.
Big, big electronic hugs for you and THANK YOU again !


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummy indeed!
> I speak from experience, they are truly delicious! ! ! !


You are very kind!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> *Thank you so much, Bea !*
> I love your gifts and I love your cookies ! Every thing in your TORTOISE brought a smile on my face and makes me giggle.
> Big, big electronic hugs for you and THANK YOU again !


You are very welcome, Sabine!!!  
I hope you enjoy them all- and I hope you have better luck than I did finding the hidden cats in those pictures!!!!!! (A magnifying glass would help, I think!!! )


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 225738
> 
> This is the most gorgeous sun-powered light!
> Thank you, Secret Santa!!!!! I love it!!!!!!! [emoji173]️    [emoji173]️



You are welcome Lena! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Merry Christmas and much love to your family [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> At first Bea`s legendary cookies ! I just tasted one. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> View attachment 225777
> 
> , yummy, delicious !


i think i recognize the box, too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW ! ! ! ! !
> How perfect ! ! ! !
> Thank you, Lena's TORTOISE sender!



Of course! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and unwrapped : Yeah, a Bee and a Sulcata TORTOISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are cute !
> But I must put both of them in better conditions: The Bee is too heavy and the tort is pyramided--- You gave me work, Bea !
> View attachment 225779


That tort is a bit knobbly, but bowling balls are rare. I think he's gorgeous! 
The bee is brilliant! 
Well, done SECRET TORTOISE ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

I’m here!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

... and she has blond hair like me !!!!!!!!!!!!!! It`s me ... perhaps ....
View attachment 225781


View attachment 225781
[/QUOTE]
I don't use the word often, but that is "Awesome!". 
The best TORTOISE gift ever?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I love seeing all your tortoise gifts!!
> It’s really fun watching you guys open them!!


Next year you should play, Kathy! 
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ha de ha! 


Bee62 said:


> flat is a little book: Guardians of Being, Spiritual Teachings from our Dogs and Cats ....
> Funny stuff to read I think !
> View attachment 225783



Magic!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> The tortoise is a rescue, and he's still young so i bet he'll get much better under your care! I don't think he has ever been soaked...


He is very small. How old is he ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> At first Bea`s legendary cookies ! I just tasted one. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> View attachment 225777
> , yummy, delicious !



Looks yummy!!


----------



## AZtortMom

The TORTIOSE gifts are wonderful [emoji106][emoji217]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and unwrapped: It says "Find the cat"
> Should I search ????? I am going to have a careful look ...
> View attachment 225785


Marvelous ! ! ! !
What a brilliant TORTOISE! ! ! !
Though i think Santa may have gone a teesy bit over-budget!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> The "Find the Cat" book is a little difficult. I was only able to find 9 of them. It's good thing the answers are in the back!!!
> And the other book is one of my favorites: about how animals teach us about spirituality.


I love both books and I am going to search the cats the next days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> There are many
> View attachment 225786


Very funny! 
Fronitispiece.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> I love both books and I am going to search the cats the next days.



They look like fun [emoji5]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and much more beautiful pictures in the inside :
> View attachment 225787


Fossils ! ! ! !
A rude object! 
But I can't see the cat.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ... and she has blond hair like me !!!!!!!!!!!!!! It`s me ... perhaps ....
> View attachment 225781
> 
> 
> View attachment 225781


I don't use the word often, but that is "Awesome!". 
The best TORTOISE gift ever? [/QUOTE]
AGREE !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Thank you so much, Bea !*
> I love your gifts and I love your cookies ! Every thing in your TORTOISE brought a smile on my face and makes me giggle.
> Big, big electronic hugs for you and THANK YOU again !


Was Bea your SECRET TORTOISE sender?????
Golly! 
Well done TORTOISE sender, that is a truly magnificent TORTOISE ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You are very kind!!!


She isn't , you know. 
That's extraordinarily thoughtful, kind and generous.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> They look like fun [emoji5]


Yes, they do. Next year you play with us Noel ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I’m here!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Christmas Egg afternoon, Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Yes, they do. Next year you play with us Noel ?



I did play [emoji1]
I am Lena’s TORTIOSE [emoji6]
My TORTIOSE is sitting under my tree


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, they do. Next year you play with us Noel ?


She played this year.
And last year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I did play [emoji1]
> I am Lena’s TORTIOSE [emoji6]
> My TORTIOSE is sitting under my tree


Shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But it may be time to open your TORTOISE.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But it may be time to open your TORTOISE.



[emoji106][emoji106][emoji6][emoji173]️
Of course my friend [emoji6]


----------



## AZtortMom

Let’s see what we have here...


----------



## AZtortMom

A beautiful card from my TORTIOSE sender


----------



## AZtortMom

More little gifts inside


----------



## AZtortMom

Gift 1


Adorable mug!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Gift 2 
I love it! Reminds me of my fishes!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> He is very small. How old is he ?


He might be a hatchling...I am really not familiar with sulcatas.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She played this year.
> And last year!


Oh, sorry, my mistake !


----------



## AZtortMom

Gift 3 
COFFEE!! WOOHOO!


----------



## AZtortMom

Gift 5
Places to go in Derby and a magnet! Awesome [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Wonderful reindeer ornament!
View attachment 225813


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 1
> View attachment 225809
> 
> Adorable mug!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Beautiful!!! Anything you drink from that is BOUND to taste good!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 1
> View attachment 225809
> 
> Adorable mug!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Very pretty! 
And durable!


----------



## Bambam1989

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 1
> View attachment 225809
> 
> Adorable mug!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


How pretty!


----------



## AZtortMom

Last but not least, my tortiose gifts [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 2
> I love it! Reminds me of my fishes!
> View attachment 225810


I love that one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry, my mistake !


We forgive you, it's Christmas! 
Or Christmas Egg, at any rate.


----------



## AZtortMom

Thank you SO Much TORTIOSE sender! I feel so spoiled!! I love my 
gifts!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> I have shrimp breeding in my aquarium, I started off with four and now have over thirty, they are fascinating.


Mine are not breeding, but they ARE molting!!!! So that means they're growing!!!
When I found the first shell, I thought it was a dead shrimp until I realized it was hollow!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 3
> COFFEE!! WOOHOO!
> View attachment 225811


Santa's clearly been reading your list of 'likes'
Clever Santa. .


----------



## Moozillion

WHEW!!!!! 
What an exciting day!!!!!
SO GLAD you started TORTOISE, Adam!!!!
Great fun!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 5
> Places to go in Derby and a magnet! Awesome [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 225812


"Places to go", Indeed! 
It's pubs and one place to go! 
When you're extremely bladdered after the other places. 
SANTA ! ! ! !
I want to join you on this pub crawl !


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh yeah, there is even snow flakes in the box [emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Wonderful reindeer ornament!
> View attachment 225813


I can't see that one! 
It won't show up for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 5
> Places to go in Derby and a magnet! Awesome [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 225812


What happened to number 4?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Last but not least, my tortiose gifts [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 225814


Lovely, all of them! 
Great selection, Santa! 
A marvelous TORTOISE ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WHEW!!!!!
> What an exciting day!!!!!
> SO GLAD you started TORTOISE, Adam!!!!
> Great fun!!!!


Still got Jane to come later, one hopes. 
Hopefully John tomorrow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WHEW!!!!!
> What an exciting day!!!!!
> SO GLAD you started TORTOISE, Adam!!!!
> Great fun!!!!



Agreed [emoji5]


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Places to go", Indeed!
> It's pubs and one place to go!
> When you're extremely bladdered after the other places.
> SANTA ! ! ! !
> I want to join you on this pub crawl !



Definitely on the bucket list to visit Derby now [emoji2]


----------



## JSWallace

Hi Noel, it was sort of surreal seeing the gifts I sent you again! I truly hope you enjoyed them. Happy Christmas to you x


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Santa's clearly been reading your list of 'likes'
> Clever Santa. .



I agree! I’m a huge fan of international coffee


----------



## JSWallace

AZtortMom said:


> Definitely on the bucket list to visit Derby now [emoji2]


Oh yes come visit, we can go try all the pubs on your postcard!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> WHEW!!!!!
> What an exciting day!!!!!
> SO GLAD you started TORTOISE, Adam!!!!
> Great fun!!!!



I love it when we have TORTIOSE day! I hope we continue this tradition


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still got Jane to come later, one hopes.
> Hopefully John tomorrow!


I will be later!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't see that one!
> It won't show up for me!



Me either. I’ll take another picture


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Gift 1
> View attachment 225809
> 
> Adorable mug!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Beautiful flowers ! Beautiful mug !


----------



## AZtortMom

precious little reindeer [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Noel, it was sort of surreal seeing the gifts I sent you again! I truly hope you enjoyed them. Happy Christmas to you x


You were Noel's TORTOISE sender?
Golly, but well done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I love it when we have TORTIOSE day! I hope we continue this tradition


I will be arranging it again, all being well. 
It's a pleasure and all of you lovely people are well worth it. 
6 last year, 8 of us this year, next year................... ,,,, ,,,,,???????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 225815
> precious little reindeer [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Ha de ha ! ! ! !
That's superb ! ! ! 
I would be happy with that on its own ! ! ! !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially if it goes off!
> Merry Christmas, Ed ! !


Thanks
You too


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We forgive you, it's Christmas!
> Or Christmas Egg, at any rate.


Thank you !


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Hi Noel, it was sort of surreal seeing the gifts I sent you again! I truly hope you enjoyed them. Happy Christmas to you x



I love them! You did a fantastic job!
Happy Christmas to you as well Jane! XO


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely, all of them!
> Great selection, Santa!
> A marvelous TORTOISE ! ! ! ! ! !



Indeed [emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## JSWallace

It's just about still the 23rd here so time to open my TORTOISE!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're a good chap, Ed!
> Next year , your parcel gets posted in August.


Lol!


----------



## JSWallace

It has Efs name on it!!


----------



## JSWallace

Ef??? Eds name on it!!


----------



## Bee62

11111111111111111111111111111111111y


JSWallace said:


> It's just about still the 23rd here so time to open my TORTOISE!


Yeah ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## AZtortMom

WOO HOO!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I have to go out and do my evening chores and walk my lapsbefore it gets dark. . . but I want to see what "ef" gave Jane! Oh well.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Next year you should play, Kathy!
> Happy Christmas Egg!



I know. I didn’t play last year either. 
I’m not sure why.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It's just about still the 23rd here so time to open my TORTOISE!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Ef??? Eds name on it!!


Ho de ho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225820
> It has Efs name on it!!


Erm. 
And?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's exactly the response I thought that the box would get......
(Crickets chirping)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night gang.
Early morning tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's exactly the response I thought that the box would get......
> (Crickets chirping)


I am positive it's not that, Ed! 
Oh, dear; it's all going a bit odd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night gang.
> Early morning tomorrow.


Night, night, Ed ! ! ! ! 
All will be well! 
Sleep tight ! ! !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Ed ! ! ! !
> All will be well!
> Sleep tight ! ! !


Kelly has decided to put on a movie.....


----------



## Moozillion

What happened to Jane????
She’s supposed to open her TORTOISE!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What happened to Jane????
> She’s supposed to open her TORTOISE!!!!


I have no idea. 
Things are not running quite as smoothly as i would have wished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly has decided to put on a movie.....


A Christmas flick?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I know. I didn’t play last year either.
> I’m not sure why.


I would love to participate but I have no imagination for gift buying.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to participate but I have no imagination for gift buying.


Hey, Yvonne: Did you try making the buttermilk pie? Mine is cooling on the counter as we "speak"...


----------



## Yvonne G

No. I printed out the recipe, but have to wait until i go to the store Friday to get eggs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to participate but I have no imagination for gift buying.


Send vouchers for an American chain store. 
Or dollars.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Christmas flick?


Kong. Skull Island


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kong. Skull Island


Let us know if it's good. I've been on the fence about buying it.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kong. Skull Island


Very festive!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Very festive!


Ha de ha!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> Let us know if it's good. I've been on the fence about buying it.


It's free on HBO
It was pretty good.
Maybe the best King Kong movie I've seen at any rate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to participate but I have no imagination for gift buying.


It hasn't stopped me....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's free on HBO
> It was pretty good.
> Maybe the best King Kong movie I've seen at any rate.


It would have to be pretty good to top the original!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It hasn't stopped me....


Ha de ha. 
And not true, i'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all, not sure what happened with Jane's TORTOISE. 
Got to get some kip now. 
Sleep well, Roommates, a very interesting and generally wonderful day today!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It hasn't stopped me....



Ed, PLEASE stop putting yourself down!!!!
You were my TORTOISE sender last year and you got it PERFECTLY!!!
PLUS you added your own creativity in a Florida twist on the gifts: that orange blossom honey was WONDERFUL!!!!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ed, PLEASE stop putting yourself down!!!!
> You were my TORTOISE sender last year and you got it PERFECTLY!!!
> PLUS you added your own creativity in a Florida twist on the gifts: that orange blossom honey was WONDERFUL!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


Well said ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well said ! ! !


Sorry, i'm asleep now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Still no sleep here.
Insomnia.
I've taken my third shower already.
Kelly and Suki are passed out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Ed, PLEASE stop putting yourself down!!!!
> You were my TORTOISE sender last year and you got it PERFECTLY!!!
> PLUS you added your own creativity in a Florida twist on the gifts: that orange blossom honey was WONDERFUL!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


Nothing creative this time. Just an item or two on her likes list, plus one item from South Florida.
Unwrapped.


----------



## JSWallace

I am so sorry I messed up the TORTOISE and now I am a day late, although maybe it is still the 23rd just about with some of you!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

Eds box has a very cheerful carrier bag!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

And what else???


----------



## JSWallace

Socks!!!!! Lots of socks. Brilliant, we have a traditional eight mile hike on Christmas Eve so one lucky pair will be well christened today!


----------



## JSWallace

socks!


----------



## JSWallace

And a useful thingy for opening the beer and keeping it cold


----------



## JSWallace

And the best is last!! Are you all ready? You will be jealous!!


----------



## JSWallace




----------



## JSWallace

Ed, this was a great TORTOISE. Thank you so much and a very Happy Christmas to you x


----------



## JSWallace

I put the tortoise in front of the fire as he looked a little chilly having travelled from sunny Florida to chilly Derby. He looks very at home though! Love him x


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> You are welcome Lena! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Merry Christmas and much love to your family [emoji8][emoji8]



I really loved it, Noel! Thank you so much, my precious Secret Santa! <3


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Huii, I have exactly the same ! But I am not your TORTOISE.
> View attachment 225765



No, Noel is my TORTOISE. You are my tort light sister!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Number 2
> Sorry it's a bit blurred, but more clues, i feel ;
> View attachment 225728
> 
> It's a little cheese board/ Sandwich board ! !! ! !
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> POINTS ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> Love it thank you, TORTOISE sender ! ! !



That’s all that Danish money could buy. But Santa hopes you’ll find them useful.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have been up since 6.30am. The turkey has been collected from the butcher, JoesDad has departed to collect the in-laws and I have a lot of KP (Kitchen Prep) to do!. There are pages and pages for me to catch up with. I'll try to get back to them later.

In the meantime, Happy Christ,as Eve!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been up since 6.30am. The turkey has been collected from the butcher, JoesDad has departed to collect the in-laws and I have a lot of KP (Kitchen Prep) to do!. There are pages and pages for me to catch up with. I'll try to get back to them later.
> 
> In the meantime, Happy Christ,as Eve!


Morning Linda, I collected the turkey yesterday as the butcher isn't opening today. I am also doing kitchen prep, I have boiled a large ham in apple and cranberry juice so now am glazing it to give it a quick final roast. I am poaching a salmon later. We always do an eight mile hike on Christmas Eve with friends with a stop at the pub for chip butties and mulled wine. Have done it in many weather's over the years, today is just grey and fairly mild .


----------



## JSWallace

Socks are perfect Ed @ZEROPILOT, had to be the red ones for today. Can you spot the tortoise under the tree?!!


----------



## JSWallace

Socks! Tortoise!


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225846



SO CUTE!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
You were very right to warm him up!!! Good job!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

JSWallace said:


> Socks! Tortoise!
> View attachment 225853



Most excellent!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
That tortoise really is a beauty!!![emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> I have shrimp breeding in my aquarium, I started off with four and now have over thirty, they are fascinating.


Our clown loaches ate the shrimps  And the snails. We didn't mind about the snails, but were sad about about the shrimps


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies! [emoji2]
Happy Christmas Eve![emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes! Happy Christmas Eve to one and all. AutoTrain has tracked nicely through the night, on time arrival scheduled. About 100 miles to go, then offloading of vehicles for a short jaunt home.


----------



## JoesMum

I finally caught up with all the wonderful and imaginative TORTOISEs  They’re brilliant!

Cranberry sauce and stock made for tomorrow. 

Turkey stuffed and made oven-ready and safely back in the fridge. 

And the stilton, port, cranberry and apple filo pie made... 



JoesDad has been to Buckinghamshire and has returned with his parents (hoping for better behaviour from them than two years ago - wish us luck)

This evening we will go to sing Christmas Carols in Hadlow village square. The village is two miles from here and is where we lived when we first moved to Kent 25 years ago. The village and ex-pats like us turns out, the local brass band plays the music and the vicar is master (mistress currently) of ceremonies. Then we come home for filo pie, jacket potatoes and salad. 

Christmas properly starts in Hadlow for us. When the children were small it was a great way to wear them out before bed on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Santa got me a new "carry" gun.
> A Walther PK.380 with an extra magazine.
> ....That is Mrs.Clause allowed me to buy it for myself to replace my 10 year old beloved Bersa .380.
> At any rate, I'm sure I'll be surprised when I open it up on Christmas morning.


How expensive was the Walter PK 380, Ed ? If I may ask . @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's exactly the response I thought that the box would get......
> (Crickets chirping)


The "d" and the "f" is close together ! That`s the fault.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I finally caught up with all the wonderful and imaginative TORTOISEs  They’re brilliant!
> 
> Cranberry sauce and stock made for tomorrow.
> 
> Turkey stuffed and made oven-ready and safely back in the fridge.
> 
> And the stilton, port, cranberry and apple filo pie made...
> View attachment 225854
> 
> 
> JoesDad has been to Buckinghamshire and has returned with his parents (hoping for better behaviour from them than two years ago - wish us luck)
> 
> This evening we will go to sing Christmas Carols in Hadlow village square. The village is two miles from here and is where we lived when we first moved to Kent 25 years ago. The village and ex-pats like us turns out, the local brass band plays the music and the vicar is master (mistress currently) of ceremonies. Then we come home for filo pie, jacket potatoes and salad.
> 
> Christmas properly starts in Hadlow for us. When the children were small it was a great way to wear them out before bed on Christmas Eve!


Ohhhhhhhhh poor Lind ! I wish you good luck with the parents of your hubby ...... omgggggg....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to participate but I have no imagination for gift buying.


That is a lame excuse !!!!!!!!!!!! Shame


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Send vouchers for an American chain store.
> Or dollars.


GOOD IDEA ! Like it .................


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> It hasn't stopped me....


.... and it never should ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wouldn't that be something. You would have to start a chat just on shrimp.


I could create Shrimp and Prawn Forum!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225843
> socks!


You can never have enough socks


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> And a useful thingy for opening the beer and keeping it cold
> View attachment 225845


Useful things are pretty when they are from FLORIDA !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225846


A wooden tortoise ? It looks beautiful. I am jelous !


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I put the tortoise in front of the fire as he looked a little chilly having travelled from sunny Florida to chilly Derby. He looks very at home though! Love him x


Hope the tort will settle in quick but it looks like that. Such a warm nice fire is very cozy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been up since 6.30am. The turkey has been collected from the butcher, JoesDad has departed to collect the in-laws and I have a lot of KP (Kitchen Prep) to do!. There are pages and pages for me to catch up with. I'll try to get back to them later.
> 
> In the meantime, Happy Christ,as Eve!


Happy Christmas Eve for you and your family too, Linda !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies! [emoji2]
> Happy Christmas Eve![emoji173]️


Happy Christmas Eve for you and your family too, Bea !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes! Happy Christmas Eve to one and all. AutoTrain has tracked nicely through the night, on time arrival scheduled. About 100 miles to go, then offloading of vehicles for a short jaunt home.
> 
> View attachment 225855


Happy Christmas Eve for you and all you love too, Mark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nothing creative this time. Just an item or two on her likes list, plus one item from South Florida.
> Unwrapped.


Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could create Shrimp and Prawn Forum!


Oohh that sounds yummy. We can invite Jacques as the guest of honor for doing so well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I am so sorry I messed up the TORTOISE and now I am a day late, although maybe it is still the 23rd just about with some of you!!!!


Good afternoon, Jane! 
Merry Christmas Eve! 
Golly, I think i missed your unwrapping.


----------



## Bee62

*Happy Christmas Eve* for all my friends here on TFO and CDR.
Greetings from Germany and all the best wishes for you and the ones you love.
Lots of love !

Sabine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225841
> Eds box has a very cheerful carrier bag!!!!


Was it from Ed?
Golly! 
The carrier bag is a clue it may be from the US, I suppose.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225843
> socks!


Nice, quality, warm socks ! ! ! !
That reminds me, I need some new ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> And a useful thingy for opening the beer and keeping it cold
> View attachment 225845


That's terrific! 
And presumably another clue!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> And the best is last!! Are you all ready? You will be jealous!!


I'm ready, I'm ready! 
What is it?


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Christmas Eve Roommates!
I love the socks Jane! Your new tortoise is beautiful .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> View attachment 225846


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is simply gorgeous! ! ! ! !
Well done Jane's TORTOISE sender ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That’s all that Danish money could buy. But Santa hopes you’ll find them useful.


I am very, very happy with my gifts, thank you.
I have rewrapped them in the same paper and they are now under the tree ready to be opened again tomorrow ! ! ! !
Love my presents, Santa, love getting gifts specific to the country of origin. 
Super!


----------



## CarolM

Good Christmas Eve. Been out all day. Just caught up on all the chat in the CDR. All the gifts are beautiful. It is so nice to see all the thought that went into the gifts. The good prep on CDR looks so yummy, it is making me hungry. Not only are you guys such fantastic Tortoise parents but you seem to be great cooks as well. Sabine those photos are gorgeous by the way. Okay got to go take something to my mother in law. So will catch up later again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been up since 6.30am. The turkey has been collected from the butcher, JoesDad has departed to collect the in-laws and I have a lot of KP (Kitchen Prep) to do!. There are pages and pages for me to catch up with. I'll try to get back to them later.
> 
> In the meantime, Happy Christ,as Eve!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Happy Christmas Eve to you! 
Yes, it was very busy in here yesterday, TORTOISE opening day!
Good luck with your KP!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Socks! Tortoise!
> View attachment 225853


I can spot the tortoise from your TORTOISE ! ! ! !
And the socks are terrific!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Adam and fellow Roomies! [emoji2]
> Happy Christmas Eve![emoji173]️


Good morning, Bea! 
Merry Christmas Eve to you!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I finally caught up with all the wonderful and imaginative TORTOISEs  They’re brilliant!
> 
> Cranberry sauce and stock made for tomorrow.
> 
> Turkey stuffed and made oven-ready and safely back in the fridge.
> 
> And the stilton, port, cranberry and apple filo pie made...
> View attachment 225854
> 
> 
> JoesDad has been to Buckinghamshire and has returned with his parents (hoping for better behaviour from them than two years ago - wish us luck)
> 
> This evening we will go to sing Christmas Carols in Hadlow village square. The village is two miles from here and is where we lived when we first moved to Kent 25 years ago. The village and ex-pats like us turns out, the local brass band plays the music and the vicar is master (mistress currently) of ceremonies. Then we come home for filo pie, jacket potatoes and salad.
> 
> Christmas properly starts in Hadlow for us. When the children were small it was a great way to wear them out before bed on Christmas Eve!



Sounds absolutely LOVELY, Linda![emoji2]
Am sending good vibes your way hoping the in-laws behave well. [emoji51]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes! Happy Christmas Eve to one and all. AutoTrain has tracked nicely through the night, on time arrival scheduled. About 100 miles to go, then offloading of vehicles for a short jaunt home.
> 
> View attachment 225855


Good morning, Mark ! ! ! 
Merry Christmas Eve! 
I'm sure it will be nice to get home and put your feet up for a few minutes before the Christmas prep begins!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could create Shrimp and Prawn Forum!



Yes!!! Just make sure it does NOT involve cooking!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> You can never have enough socks



YESSSS!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oohh that sounds yummy. We can invite Jacques as the guest of honor for doing so well.



WE DO NOT EAT OUR PETS!!!![emoji35][emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I finally caught up with all the wonderful and imaginative TORTOISEs  They’re brilliant!
> 
> Cranberry sauce and stock made for tomorrow.
> 
> Turkey stuffed and made oven-ready and safely back in the fridge.
> 
> And the stilton, port, cranberry and apple filo pie made...
> View attachment 225854
> 
> 
> JoesDad has been to Buckinghamshire and has returned with his parents (hoping for better behaviour from them than two years ago - wish us luck)
> 
> This evening we will go to sing Christmas Carols in Hadlow village square. The village is two miles from here and is where we lived when we first moved to Kent 25 years ago. The village and ex-pats like us turns out, the local brass band plays the music and the vicar is master (mistress currently) of ceremonies. Then we come home for filo pie, jacket potatoes and salad.
> 
> Christmas properly starts in Hadlow for us. When the children were small it was a great way to wear them out before bed on Christmas Eve!


YYYYYYYYYYuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And points for stilton ! ! ! 
Sounds like a lovely day, as long as the in-laws behave themselves! 
Have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Happy Christmas Eve* for all my friends here on TFO and CDR.
> Greetings from Germany and all the best wishes for you and the ones you love.
> Lots of love !
> 
> Sabine


And a very merry Christmas Eve to you as well, Sabine ! ! ! 
Hope you have a wonderful Christmas ! ! ! !
And love to all in your beautiful country as well ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Christmas Eve Roommates!
> I love the socks Jane! Your new tortoise is beautiful .


Happy Christmas Eve, Noel! ! ! 
It's going to be a great day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Christmas Eve. Been out all day. Just caught up on all the chat in the CDR. All the gifts are beautiful. It is so nice to see all the thought that went into the gifts. The good prep on CDR looks so yummy, it is making me hungry. Not only are you guys such fantastic Tortoise parents but you seem to be great cooks as well. Sabine those photos are gorgeous by the way. Okay got to go take something to my mother in law. So will catch up later again.


Merry Christmas Eve, Carol! ! ! 
Say hi to your mother-in-law! 
I am now hungry, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes!!! Just make sure it does NOT involve cooking!!!!! [emoji2]


I thought about posting some relevant recipes on Hedgehog Forum.
But I didn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WE DO NOT EAT OUR PETS!!!![emoji35][emoji6]


No, but we occasionally feed them to other pets!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought about posting some relevant recipes on Hedgehog Forum.
> But I didn't.



[emoji35] HARUMPH!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but we occasionally feed them to other pets!



This is true. But only out of DIRE necessity...[emoji51]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is true. But only out of DIRE necessity...[emoji51]



Well that's all right then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A Medal awarded posthumously for the Ghost Shrimp who died in a worthy cause ;


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Medal awarded posthumously for the Ghost Shrimp who died in a worthy cause ;
> View attachment 225864



LOVE IT!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
I’ve saved it to my photos and will print it out to keep by the tank!!!!! [emoji954][emoji954][emoji954]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> How expensive was the Walter PK 380, Ed ? If I may ask . @ZEROPILOT


It was just $399 and $20 off. So $379.
....Plus $5 to verify my gun license.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> Ed, this was a great TORTOISE. Thank you so much and a very Happy Christmas to you x


I'm very happy that you like your TORTOISE.
It was a strange combination of items.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was just $399 and $20 off. So $379.
> ....Plus $5 to verify my gun license.


I'd previously found one for over $500.
It's slightly larger than the one it replaces. You can kind of see it in my pocket.
"Imprinting" is illegal. So I might need to purchase a holster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm very happy that you like your TORTOISE.
> It was a strange combination of items.


This is the Cold Dark Room. 
Strange is good. 
Pretty much compulsory, even. 
Nice TORTOISE, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I knew/know very little about Jane. Other than the likes, dislikes list mentioning "warm socks".


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy holiday to you all!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I knew/know very little about Jane. Other than the likes, dislikes list mentioning "warm socks".


You did well, Ed.
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Happy holiday to you all!!


Happy Christmas Eve, Yvonne! 
And Happy Holidays in general!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WE DO NOT EAT OUR PETS!!!![emoji35][emoji6]


Do you have any prawn pets?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas Eve, Carol! ! !
> Say hi to your mother-in-law!
> I am now hungry, too!


I know. All the food on here looks and or sounds so yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> This is true. But only out of DIRE necessity...[emoji51]


I am sure Jacques was very thankful. She also wants a nice Christmas lunch.


----------



## CarolM

Just as an exercise to see who is closest to Christmas day. The time in Cape Town South Africa is now 17.39. Please can you let us know what your time is?


----------



## JSWallace

CarolM said:


> Just as an exercise to see who is closest to Christmas day. The time in Cape Town South Africa is now 17.39. Please can you let us know what your time is?


15.49 in the UK. Just back from Christmas Eve walk. Just starting to make the Cranberry sauce and sausage and pistachio stuffing. X


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Just as an exercise to see who is closest to Christmas day. The time in Cape Town South Africa is now 17.39. Please can you let us know what your time is?


Here in Central California the time is 7:59a, Christmas Eve.


----------



## Maro2Bear

East Coast US of A - 11:35 am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Just as an exercise to see who is closest to Christmas day. The time in Cape Town South Africa is now 17.39. Please can you let us know what your time is?


Same as the UK here, two hours behind you, so it's now 16.49


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, last update on the Christmas Eve AutoTrain. Made it to Virginia from Florida on time if not early. Vehicle unloaded and we are home. 

First things first...we check on our Sully, who quickly came from his heated house to say hello. Neighbior has been checking and feeding and all is well.

Second things....wifey out to get some fresh dandelion greens for Sully, and a fresh fish for our xmas meal. Tonight will be smoked salmon.

Happy Xmas Eve to all.

Boarding the train ...low 80F....home....low 40's.


----------



## AZtortMom

Here I am again, with Miss Shelly as she enjoys her time in the tub. She seems to enjoy it the longest


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Just as an exercise to see who is closest to Christmas day. The time in Cape Town South Africa is now 17.39. Please can you let us know what your time is?



I think you win among the roomies 

Lena and Sabine are 1 hour behind you

The UK and Morocco are 2 hours behind you

And Californians like Yvonne are last ... 9 hours behind you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think you win among the roomies
> 
> Lena and Sabine are 1 hour behind you
> 
> The UK and Morocco are 2 hours behind you
> 
> And Californians like Yvonne are last ... 9 hours behind you


10 hours behind South Africa in California, i think. 
8 hours behind us.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 10 hours behind South Africa in California, i think.
> 8 hours behind us.


Correct  I was comparing California with Copenhagen instead of Cape Town by mistake


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think you win among the roomies
> 
> Lena and Sabine are 1 hour behind you
> 
> The UK and Morocco are 2 hours behind you
> 
> And Californians like Yvonne are last ... 9 hours behind you


Aahhh I was hoping that someone would be there ahead of me. So I could say Merry Christmas ahead of time and it would be the correct day for someone here already.


----------



## AZtortMom

I am around the same time as California


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Aahhh I was hoping that someone would be there ahead of me. So I could say Merry Christmas ahead of time and it would be the correct day for someone here already.


Gillian, in Jordan is the same as you. 
Abdulla is from Abu Dhabi , two hours ahead of you, but he is in Germany at the moment, si it doesn't really work.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

MERRY CHRISTMAS! To those who celebrate it today


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian, in Jordan is the same as you.
> Abdulla is from Abu Dhabi , two hours ahead of you, but he is in Germany at the moment, si it doesn't really work.


Oh well. I will wait until midnight here and you all will get an early wish[emoji6]


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

CarolM said:


> Aahhh I was hoping that someone would be there ahead of me. So I could say Merry Christmas ahead of time and it would be the correct day for someone here already.



Many Hispanics celebrate Christmas today!! So say Merry Christmas anyway!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And, last update on the Christmas Eve AutoTrain. Made it to Virginia from Florida on time if not early. Vehicle unloaded and we are home.
> 
> First things first...we check on our Sully, who quickly came from his heated house to say hello. Neighbior has been checking and feeding and all is well.
> 
> Second things....wifey out to get some fresh dandelion greens for Sully, and a fresh fish for our xmas meal. Tonight will be smoked salmon.
> 
> Happy Xmas Eve to all.
> 
> Boarding the train ...low 80F....home....low 40's.
> 
> View attachment 225874


Welcome home


----------



## CarolM

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Many Hispanics celebrate Christmas today!! So say Merry Christmas anyway!


[emoji1] Merry Christmas All. Hope all of you celebrating already have an awesome day.


----------



## Bambam1989

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
It's 9:45 here in the PNW


----------



## CarolM

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS! To those who celebrate it today


Merry Christmas


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS! To those who celebrate it today


And a Happy Christmas Holidays to you, Linhdan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh well. I will wait until midnight here and you all will get an early wish[emoji6]


Your good wishes and thoughts are appreciated, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
> It's 9:45 here in the PNW


Merry Christmas Eve, Bambam!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Welcome home



Thanks... Our Sully is happy that we're home. Enjoying some fresh greens and pumpkin and basking under his lamp.

Salmon filets are now secured for tomorrow's lunch, smoked salmon for tonight.

Sully is happy, wifey is happy, and i just topped up our bird feeders with extra suet n seeds so they are full into the evening and start Christmas Day happy.

If we're not too tired we MIGHT go for an early AM Christmas morning paddle.

Here's a pix of the quiet Potomac River outside of Quantico VA early this morning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 225886
> 
> 
> Thanks... Our Sully is happy that we're home. Enjoying some fresh greens and pumpkin and basking under his lamp.
> 
> Salmon filets are now secured for tomorrow's lunch, smoked salmon for tonight.
> 
> Sully is happy, wifey is happy, and i just topped up our bird feeders with extra suet n seeds so they are full into the evening and start Christmas Day happy.
> 
> If we're not too tired we MIGHT go for an early AM Christmas morning paddle.
> 
> Here's a pix of the quiet Potomac River outside of Quantico VA early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 225886


All sounds idyllic! 
Merry, merry Christmas!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All sounds idyllic!
> Merry, merry Christmas!



Thanks and happy thoughts all around.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 225886
> 
> 
> Thanks... Our Sully is happy that we're home. Enjoying some fresh greens and pumpkin and basking under his lamp.
> 
> Salmon filets are now secured for tomorrow's lunch, smoked salmon for tonight.
> 
> Sully is happy, wifey is happy, and i just topped up our bird feeders with extra suet n seeds so they are full into the evening and start Christmas Day happy.
> 
> If we're not too tired we MIGHT go for an early AM Christmas morning paddle.
> 
> Here's a pix of the quiet Potomac River outside of Quantico VA early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 225886


Oh Wow. That is beautiful. It looks so peaceful.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Do you have any prawn pets?


I do not, but I plan to get some cherry red shrimp to put in Jacques' old tank once she's moved to her bigger tank.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I am sure Jacques was very thankful. She also wants a nice Christmas lunch.


She's on her own, there.  She' s not very fast, and her aim is not great, so I think the only reason she caught the one that she did, is that the water in the tank was low, and all the shrimp were clustered together in the same end she was end to avoid my siphon. 
I'd be REALLY surprised if she caught one in the open tank.


----------



## JoesMum

East Peckham Silver Band warming up in Hadlow Square before the carol singing. It stayed dry and relatively warm.

It’s about half an hour before Santa reaches Carol in South Africa and Gillian in Jordan. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 225889
> 
> East Peckham Silver Band warming up in Hadlow Square before the carol singing. It stayed dry and relatively warm.
> 
> It’s about half an hour before Santa reaches Carol in South Africa and Gillian in Jordan.
> 
> Merry Christmas all!


Looks lovely! 
Merry Christmas, Linda!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Merry Christmas to my whole CDR family from myself, Kelly and Suki.
Love and happiness to all.
Each of you are a valuable freind and are in our thoughts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> And, last update on the Christmas Eve AutoTrain. Made it to Virginia from Florida on time if not early. Vehicle unloaded and we are home.
> 
> First things first...we check on our Sully, who quickly came from his heated house to say hello. Neighbior has been checking and feeding and all is well.
> 
> Second things....wifey out to get some fresh dandelion greens for Sully, and a fresh fish for our xmas meal. Tonight will be smoked salmon.
> 
> Happy Xmas Eve to all.
> 
> Boarding the train ...low 80F....home....low 40's.
> 
> View attachment 225874


I never heard of this. What a wonderful way to miss the traffic, yet still have your car when you get to your destination!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I never heard of this. What a wonderful way to miss the traffic, yet still have your car when you get to your destination!



In France, we used to used to use MotorRail (AutoTrain in French) to take our car to the south. Board at tea time in Calais and wake up to breakfast in Narbonne or Nice. It was brilliant. Unfortunately it was also very expensive and the service was discontinued. We have to drive now.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice, quality, warm socks ! ! ! !
> That reminds me, I need some new ones.


What size ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Merry Christmas to my whole CDR family from myself, Kelly and Suki.
> Love and happiness to all.
> Each of you are a valuable freind and are in our thoughts.


And Merry, Merry Christmas to you, Ed! 
And to Kelly, Suki, the totoises, , the fish and even the iguanas. 
You are a terrific chap, have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What size ???


Just kidding, Sabine! 
I'm sure i'll get socks for Crimbo!


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw this in the group of photos on the "people of Walmart" site. I can't tell what species it is, but it does look like a tortoise, right?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Christmas Eve. Been out all day. Just caught up on all the chat in the CDR. All the gifts are beautiful. It is so nice to see all the thought that went into the gifts. The good prep on CDR looks so yummy, it is making me hungry. Not only are you guys such fantastic Tortoise parents but you seem to be great cooks as well. Sabine those photos are gorgeous by the way. Okay got to go take something to my mother in law. So will catch up later again.


Thank you very much Carol. I hope next year you play TORTOISE with us. In other forums I know there is a TORTOISE on Eastern too. Maybe we could .....
@Tidgy's Dad What do you think about a EASTERN TORTOISE ?????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding, Sabine!
> I'm sure i'll get socks for Crimbo!


I am not kidding ....


----------



## JSWallace

ZEROPILOT said:


> Merry Christmas to my whole CDR family from myself, Kelly and Suki.
> Love and happiness to all.
> Each of you are a valuable freind and are in our thoughts.


And a very Happy Christmas to you and yours Ed. 
And thank you again for the lovely gifts..


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a very merry Christmas Eve to you as well, Sabine ! ! !
> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas ! ! ! !
> And love to all in your beautiful country as well ! ! ! !


Thank you Adam.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this in the group of photos on the "people of Walmart" site. I can't tell what species it is, but it does look like a tortoise, right?




Sure does look like a long necked tort!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Merry, Merry Christmas to you, Ed!
> And to Kelly, Suki, the totoises, , the fish and even the iguanas.
> You are a terrific chap, have a wonderful holiday!


You and yours also.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JSWallace said:


> And a very Happy Christmas to you and yours Ed.
> And thank you again for the lovely gifts..


Same to you.
It was an absolute pleasure.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Happy holiday to you all!!


Happy holiday for you too.


----------



## Bee62

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS! To those who celebrate it today


Thank you Linhdan, we in Germany do !


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Christmas my CDR family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Christmas my CDR family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Happy Christmas for you and your family too !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this in the group of photos on the "people of Walmart" site. I can't tell what species it is, but it does look like a tortoise, right?


Yup. 
A Greek i think
Not a terribly good idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Carol. I hope next year you play TORTOISE with us. In other forums I know there is a TORTOISE on Eastern too. Maybe we could .....
> @Tidgy's Dad What do you think about a EASTERN TORTOISE ?????


I do Eastern Christmas here. 
But one TORTOISE a year is quite enough for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Christmas my CDR family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Happy Christmas, Noel ! ! ! !! ! ! ! !
Just have a perfect holiday ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE ! ! !! !
Roommates, tortoises, turtles, families and friends and everyone else. 
Bless you all and thank you for making my year so great ! ! !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Santa has brought me lots of nice things in my stocking
I've opened it already ! ! !
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ! ! ! 

Love you all, Roommates ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, night!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Santa has brought me lots of nice things in my stocking
> I've opened it already ! ! !
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ! ! !
> 
> Love you all, Roommates ! ! ! !


Merry Christmas my friend!!!
Good night
Love you too


----------



## Moozillion

Merry Christmas to everyone and their families!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, cold dark room mates.
This iz moozilyun. Reely it is. I wudn't lie about something like that.
i wish to aks for a gift, but not for me bekuz that would be selfish. It is for my deer ole mum. She reely like inseks! She like termites and beetles! They are yummy. Skorpiuns and centipedes are good , too.
Thanking you on behaff of my mum!
P.S. If you have any snake eggs to spare, you can send them along also.
Best wishiz frum moozilyun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225901
> 
> 
> Hi, cold dark room mates.
> This iz moozilyun. Reely it is. I wudn't lie about something like that.
> i wish to aks for a gift, but not for me bekuz that would be selfish. It is for my deer ole mum. She reely like inseks! She like termites and beetles! They are yummy. Skorpiuns and centipedes are good , too.
> Thanking you on behaff of my mum!
> P.S. If you have any snake eggs to spare, you can send them along also.
> Best wishiz frum moozilyun


Hmmmm.
Actually, that sounds exactly like Bea! 
Can't fool us in your quest for edible insects, Mooz!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225901
> 
> 
> Hi, cold dark room mates.
> This iz moozilyun. Reely it is. I wudn't lie about something like that.
> i wish to aks for a gift, but not for me bekuz that would be selfish. It is for my deer ole mum. She reely like inseks! She like termites and beetles! They are yummy. Skorpiuns and centipedes are good , too.
> Thanking you on behaff of my mum!
> P.S. If you have any snake eggs to spare, you can send them along also.
> Best wishiz frum moozilyun


Oh you sly creature, you!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 225889
> 
> East Peckham Silver Band warming up in Hadlow Square before the carol singing. It stayed dry and relatively warm.
> 
> It’s about half an hour before Santa reaches Carol in South Africa and Gillian in Jordan.
> 
> Merry Christmas all!


A Very Merry Christmas Linda. I did not make 12 o' clock. Lol fell asleep waiting for it. I hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks lovely!
> Merry Christmas, Linda!


A Very Merry Christmas Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. I hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Merry Christmas to my whole CDR family from myself, Kelly and Suki.
> Love and happiness to all.
> Each of you are a valuable freind and are in our thoughts.


Merry Christmas Ed, Kelly and Suki. Have an awesome day. In the short time I have gotten to know you all, you have become good friends. Thank you for that.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I never heard of this. What a wonderful way to miss the traffic, yet still have your car when you get to your destination!


A Very Merry Christmas Yvonne. I hope you have an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Christmas my CDR family [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


A Very Merry Christmas Noel. I hope you and the family have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Carol. I hope next year you play TORTOISE with us. In other forums I know there is a TORTOISE on Eastern too. Maybe we could .....
> @Tidgy's Dad What do you think about a EASTERN TORTOISE ?????


I most definitely want to play tortiose next year. A Very Merry Christmas Sabine. I hope you have an awesome day.[emoji319] [emoji319]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> She's on her own, there.  She' s not very fast, and her aim is not great, so I think the only reason she caught the one that she did, is that the water in the tank was low, and all the shrimp were clustered together in the same end she was end to avoid my siphon.
> I'd be REALLY surprised if she caught one in the open tank.


A Very Merry Christmas Bea. I hope that you, Jacques and the family all have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> And a very Happy Christmas to you and yours Ed.
> And thank you again for the lovely gifts..


A Very Merry Christmas Jane, I hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

I hope I did not leave anyone out. A Very Merry Christmas CDR you are all fantastic and I hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> A Very Merry Christmas Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. I hope you have an awesome day.


Merry Christmas, Carol ! ! 
Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
It's Christmas ! ! ! 
In case you hadn't noticed.





To everyone! 
Love you all.


----------



## JSWallace

Yes it actually is Christmas day.
Happy Christmas to you all, I hope you all have a truly wonderful day
It has been a privilege to get to know you all this year x


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy Boxing Day y’all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes it actually is Christmas day.
> Happy Christmas to you all, I hope you all have a truly wonderful day
> It has been a privilege to get to know you all this year x


And a very happy Birthday to you as well, Jane!
Your friendship is also much appreciated!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy Boxing Day y’all.


Happy Christmas Box, Ken! 
Hope you saw all your birthday well wishes we posted here! 
Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Moozillion

Merry Christmas, love and hugs to all!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
And warmest thanks for everyone’s holiday wishes!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum

Merry Christmas roomies. I hope Santa has been kind to you and yours.

I have succumbed to the cold that's been threatening all week, but I am not too bad. I shall just have to relax and not do too much today - well, that's my excuse anyway 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Merry Christmas, love and hugs to all!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> And warmest thanks for everyone’s holiday wishes!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Merry Christmas, Bea. 
Lots of love and hugs back! ​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Merry Christmas roomies. I hope Santa has been kind to you and yours.
> 
> I have succumbed to the cold that's been threatening all week, but I am not too bad. I shall just have to relax and not do too much today - well, that's my excuse anyway
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Merry Christmas, Linda! 
Hope the naughty cold goes away quickly! 
Santa has been very kind to me ! ! !
You too, one hopes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Postie just delivered my TFO calendars and a little parcel from Jane! ! ! !
It's nice having post on Christmas Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jane's gift was a little bag, some sparkly snowflakes, a badge that says, "My other badge is made from pewter", and a lovely little tortoise keyring! 
Thank you so much Jane! 
Love it! 
@JSWallace 
Merry Christmas! ! !
(again)


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 225901
> 
> 
> Hi, cold dark room mates.
> This iz moozilyun. Reely it is. I wudn't lie about something like that.
> i wish to aks for a gift, but not for me bekuz that would be selfish. It is for my deer ole mum. She reely like inseks! She like termites and beetles! They are yummy. Skorpiuns and centipedes are good , too.
> Thanking you on behaff of my mum!
> P.S. If you have any snake eggs to spare, you can send them along also.
> Best wishiz frum moozilyun


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


>


Merry Christmas, Noel! 
Have a wonderful day! ! !


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Merry Christmas Day *to One and All Our Tortoise and Turtle Friends.


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> *Merry Christmas Day *to One and All Our Tortoise and Turtle Friends.


Indeed! 
Merry Christmas to you and yours, Mark! 
Have a marvelous day.


----------



## AZtortMom

JSWallace said:


> Yes it actually is Christmas day.
> Happy Christmas to you all, I hope you all have a truly wonderful day
> It has been a privilege to get to know you all this year x


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Noel!
> Have a wonderful day! ! !


Happy Christmas to you Adam!
Have a great day!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> It's an ADORABLE meerkat in a teapot!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears the Royal Mail was less than kind with the package, though. The LOVELY teapot, cup and saucer are all broken.
> I questioned the meerkat closely, and he insists it wasn't him that did it. He says he took refuge in the teapot because he feared for his life. He seems a bit shaken, so I'm inclined to believe him...
> 
> View attachment 225742
> 
> 
> And a very SWEET card from JOHN!!!!!
> View attachment 225743
> 
> 
> I may be able to repair it, though it seems there are quite a few shards and slivers, unfortunately...
> 
> View attachment 225744



bea i am so sorry this arrived broken. i have more to send to you x


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas John! 
Give Jade a hug for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> bea i am so sorry this arrived broken. i have more to send to you x


Merry Christmas, John!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Merry Christmas roomies. I hope Santa has been kind to you and yours.
> 
> I have succumbed to the cold that's been threatening all week, but I am not too bad. I shall just have to relax and not do too much today - well, that's my excuse anyway
> 
> Have a great day everyone



All the hard work is _hopefully _ done now. You can relax with some spiked warm Christmas beverages that help rid the body of nasty Winter colds. Get well soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Attention, Roomies!!!
I thought my computer had been hacked, but it turns out it was just the meerkat going online after I went to bed!!![emoji35]
PLEASE IGNORE requests for insects, scorpions etc from someone claiming to be me. 
And some of my cheese is missing!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone in Zurich late next week? ( St. Peter' Church) Here are three Russian Christmas concerts on 6-7 January that might be enjoyed. Unfortunately, not free.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Attention, Roomies!!!
> I thought my computer had been hacked, but it turns out it was just the meerkat going online after I went to bed!!![emoji35]
> PLEASE IGNORE requests for insects, scorpions etc from someone claiming to be me.
> And some of my cheese is missing!!! [emoji33]


Hmmmmm. 
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone in Zurich late next week? ( St. Peter' Church) Here are three Russian Christmas concerts on 6-7 January that might be enjoyed. Unfortunately, not free.
> 
> View attachment 225913


Would love to. 
But too cold for me.


----------



## johnandjade

happy christmas to you all! 

this one is being chalked up to experience here!! smeg ups on all fronts, i haven’t even posted my cards as i do not trust christmas post! 

i haven’t received my TORTOISE, however it might be waiting at post office as i missed a delivery



i feel terrible for bea! i have the other items here finally and will post as soon as possible!


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> happy christmas to you all!
> 
> this one is being chalked up to experience here!! smeg ups on all fronts, i haven’t even posted my cards as i do not trust christmas post!
> 
> i haven’t received my TORTOISE, however it might be waiting at post office as i missed a delivery
> View attachment 225914
> 
> 
> i feel terrible for bea! i have the other items here finally and will post as soon as possible!



Please don’t think twice about it, John.
It couldn’t be helped. 
I WAS going to say thank goodness the meerkat was unharmed, but it’s looking like he may be a bit of a trouble-maker...[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do Eastern Christmas here.
> But one TORTOISE a year is quite enough for me!


Why ???


----------



## johnandjade

jade asked for a watch she could ware at work... so i got



little nurse fobs!! 

she can’t ware them  

i order a couple of les brown self help books, one never arrived and the one that did is 2nd hand! it’s be written on as well . 

and DHL stole her perfume. 


jade got me harribo, which arrived broken



and she got me a really cool tort onsie, which is too small unfortunately but i think my nephew will love it. 

thankfully enough jade understood and appreciated the thought i put in. 

first world problems.


----------



## Yvonne G

JSWallace said:


> Yes it actually is Christmas day.
> Happy Christmas to you all, I hope you all have a truly wonderful day
> It has been a privilege to get to know you all this year x


Oh no. . .what a day to have a birthday. Hopefully today will be a special day for you with celebration of YOUR birthday, and Christmas is secondary. . . because you are special! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JANE!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Moozillion said:


> Please don’t think twice about it, John.
> It couldn’t be helped.
> I WAS going to say thank goodness the meerkat was unharmed, but it’s looking like he may be a bit of a trouble-maker...[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji38]



true to form unfortunately. part 2 is here finally and good to go! 

i hope you have a wonderful christmas x


----------



## johnandjade

happy birthday jane!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why ???


I'm skint.


----------



## johnandjade

for mooz!!!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> Yes it actually is Christmas day.
> Happy Christmas to you all, I hope you all have a truly wonderful day
> It has been a privilege to get to know you all this year x


Ohhhh, what did I see ???

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jane ! All best wishes from me to you.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> jade asked for a watch she could ware at work... so i got
> View attachment 225915
> 
> 
> little nurse fobs!!
> 
> she can’t ware them
> 
> i order a couple of les brown self help books, one never arrived and the one that did is 2nd hand! it’s be written on as well .
> 
> and DHL stole her perfume.
> 
> 
> jade got me harribo, which arrived broken
> View attachment 225916
> 
> 
> and she got me a really cool tort onsie, which is too small unfortunately but i think my nephew will love it.
> 
> thankfully enough jade understood and appreciated the thought i put in.
> 
> first world problems.



Oh, my!!!! [emoji53]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ohhhh, what did I see ???
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jane ! All best wishes from me to you.


Merry, merry Christmas afternoon, Sabine! 
Hope you're having a lovely day.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> bea i am so sorry this arrived broken. i have more to send to you x



A Very Merry Christmas John and Jade. Hope you are having an awesome day so far.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Attention, Roomies!!!
> I thought my computer had been hacked, but it turns out it was just the meerkat going online after I went to bed!!![emoji35]
> PLEASE IGNORE requests for insects, scorpions etc from someone claiming to be me.
> And some of my cheese is missing!!! [emoji33]


Seems to me someone needs to go into the naughty corner for time out. And since someone is only two days old, a second should be enough.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> jade asked for a watch she could ware at work... so i got
> View attachment 225915
> 
> 
> little nurse fobs!!
> 
> she can’t ware them
> 
> i order a couple of les brown self help books, one never arrived and the one that did is 2nd hand! it’s be written on as well .
> 
> and DHL stole her perfume.
> 
> 
> jade got me harribo, which arrived broken
> View attachment 225916
> 
> 
> and she got me a really cool tort onsie, which is too small unfortunately but i think my nephew will love it.
> 
> thankfully enough jade understood and appreciated the thought i put in.
> 
> first world problems.


And I thought that was a South African problem. So so sad.[emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no. . .what a day to have a birthday. Hopefully today will be a special day for you with celebration of YOUR birthday, and Christmas is secondary. . . because you are special! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JANE!!!


Oh Wow. Happy Birthday Jane I hope it is extra special.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Seems to me someone needs to go into the naughty corner for time out. And since someone is only two days old, a second should be enough.


This naughty meerkat is much older than that.
John and I acquired him in Spain after he and other meerkats had been burying a child in the sand at the Biopark about 18 months ago.
John took him home and he's been making mischief in Scotland ever since!
Bea's turn to deal with it now!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This naughty meerkat is much older than that.
> John and I acquired him in Spain after he and other meerkats had been burying a child in the sand at the Biopark about 18 months ago.
> John took him home and he's been making mischief in Scotland ever since!
> Bea's turn to deal with it now!


They say that time spent in time out should be a minute for every year of their age. So Meerkat should spend at least a minute in the naughty corner then.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This naughty meerkat is much older than that.
> John and I acquired him in Spain after he and other meerkats had been burying a child in the sand at the Biopark about 18 months ago.
> John took him home and he's been making mischief in Scotland ever since!
> Bea's turn to deal with it now!



Gee...thanks BUNCHES!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Gee...thanks BUNCHES!!! [emoji6]


Pleasure!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This naughty meerkat is much older than that.
> John and I acquired him in Spain after he and other meerkats had been burying a child in the sand at the Biopark about 18 months ago.
> John took him home and he's been making mischief in Scotland ever since!
> Bea's turn to deal with it now!


 LOL!! Sort of like pass the potato!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

What would Jesus do?
Eat sushi, I'd imagine.
We found some sushi by the beach and are doing lunch.
It's become kinda of a tradition


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> What would Jesus do?
> Eat sushi, I'd imagine.
> We found some sushi by the beach and are doing lunch.
> It's become kinda of a tradition
> 
> View attachment 225924



Traditional Christmas Sushi????
[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Pretty cool, actually!


----------



## Bambam1989

Merry Christmas to all!
I'm gonna pig out on Santa's leftover snickerdoodle cookies!


----------



## Moozillion

A quiet afternoon at home with Christmas music in the background, drinking tea from my new mug. Hubby will be making braised lamb shanks for Christmas dinner! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Christmas Greetings to all CDR lurkers in Iceland!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry, merry Christmas afternoon, Sabine!
> Hope you're having a lovely day.


So and so ... I have to work. That`s why I am not so often "on" today. Unfortunately !
*Merry, merry Christmas all friends, roomates and CDR members !*
*Love you all.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! Sort of like pass the potato!


Yes, if Bea ever gets too fed up with him, she can pass him on, one future Christmas!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> So and so ... I have to work. That`s why I am not so often "on" today. Unfortunately !
> *Merry, merry Christmas all friends, roomates and CDR members !*
> *Love you all.*
> 
> View attachment 225949



Always nice to see the Brandenburg Gate at Christmas time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What would Jesus do?
> Eat sushi, I'd imagine.
> We found some sushi by the beach and are doing lunch.
> It's become kinda of a tradition
> 
> View attachment 225924


Merry Christmas, Ed ! ! ! 
I think sushi is actually more likely than turkey for Mr Jesus. 
Have a splendid day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> I'm gonna pig out on Santa's leftover snickerdoodle cookies!


Merry Christmas , Bambam ! ! ! !
Not quite sure what they are, but enjoy your binge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A quiet afternoon at home with Christmas music in the background, drinking tea from my new mug. Hubby will be making braised lamb shanks for Christmas dinner! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Merry Christmas Hubby of Bea ! ! !
Fair play! 
And hope you are having a superlative Christmas, Mooz! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Christmas Greetings to all CDR lurkers in Iceland!
> 
> View attachment 225934


ha de ha! ! ! ! 
Merry Christmas, Icelanders and Mark! 
I'm quite good at languages, but Icelandic is really hard, beyond me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So and so ... I have to work. That`s why I am not so often "on" today. Unfortunately !
> *Merry, merry Christmas all friends, roomates and CDR members !*
> *Love you all.*
> 
> View attachment 225949


*LOVE YOU TOO ! ! ! 
Try to have a great day, despite the work! *


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooo, we are having an evening Christmas dinner...

On tap will first be some oven roasted squash/pumpkin, saved from Halloween. A dash or two of salt, cinnamon and brown sugar. Nice treat for us coupled with special bonus treats less the spices of course for our Sully. We feel like Jack Sprat and his wife! Look at the far right section...one of the seeds sprouted and is actually green, with roots!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooo, we are having an evening Christmas dinner...
> 
> On tap will first be some oven roasted squash/pumpkin, saved from Halloween. A dash or two of salt, cinnamon and brown sugar. Nice treat for us coupled with special bonus treats less the spices of course for our Sully. We feel like Jack Sprat and his wife! Look at the far right section...one of the seeds sprouted and is actually green, with roots!
> 
> View attachment 225953


Yup, I see it! 
Well, at least that bit's fresh! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm skint.


Ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Always nice to see the Brandenburg Gate at Christmas time.


Thank you Mark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh


But happy! ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But happy! ! ! !


That`s the most important thing ! Good evening Adam.


----------



## Bee62

@Pearly 
A very happy Christmas to you and your family. I hope that your son Konrad is doing better. All best wishes and thoughts from me to you. I hope the next year will be better for you.

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s the most important thing ! Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Bee!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....our Christmas Evening dinner is about to be served... Salmon filets, fresh pan-fried Sardines, baked squash, and garlic and buttered shrimp over vermicelli rice. A nice bottle of Chilean red wine. Happy Christmas to All.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....our Christmas Evening dinner is about to be served... Salmon filets, fresh pan-fried Sardines, baked squash, and garlic and buttered shrimp over vermicelli rice. A nice bottle of Chilean red wine. Happy Christmas to All.
> 
> View attachment 225961


That looks totally scrummy! ! ! ! ! !
I'm sure you will, but.........
ENJOY ! ! ! !
Wish I were there to share! 
Happy Christmas dinner!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That looks totally scrummy! ! ! ! ! !
> I'm sure you will, but.........
> ENJOY ! ! ! !
> Wish I were there to share!
> Happy Christmas dinner!



There MIGHT be an extra sardine to share among the group.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> There MIGHT be an extra sardine to share among the group.


YUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am waiting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My dear Roommates, it never ceases to amaze me how often you all post on Christmas Day! 
You are such wonderful people! 
I love you all very much.


----------



## Shaif

Merry merry Christmas from Pennsylvania, USA! Wishing you, your families, and your torts a WONDERFUL and joyous Holiday Season!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Shaif.....you should be watching the Steelers vs Houston game. Steelers JUST scored again!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas Hubby of Bea ! ! !
> Fair play!
> And hope you are having a superlative Christmas, Mooz! ! ! ! !



Thank you!!![emoji173]️ I am having a lovely Christmas!!!! I hope yours is wonderful! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Shaif said:


> Merry merry Christmas from Pennsylvania, USA! Wishing you, your families, and your torts a WONDERFUL and joyous Holiday Season!


And a jolly Merry Christmas to you , too, my friend! 
Missed you around here! 
Have a great holiday, but don't be a stranger!
HAPPY CHRISTMAS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!!![emoji173]️ I am having a lovely Christmas!!!! I hope yours is wonderful! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319]


Tis! 
I am so glad you're happy ! ! ! !


----------



## Shaif

Maro2Bear said:


> Shaif.....you should be watching the Steelers vs Houston game. Steelers JUST scored again!




Watching! Missing AB, but still entertaining!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Big Charlie 
HAPPY CHRISTMAS ! ! ! ! !
Not seen you about too much recently, but just want to wish you a happy holiday season! 
Love to Charlie , too!


----------



## Big Charlie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Big Charlie
> HAPPY CHRISTMAS ! ! ! ! !
> Not seen you about too much recently, but just want to wish you a happy holiday season!
> Love to Charlie , too!


Aw, thanks! Merry Christmas to you, wifey and Tidgy too! It's hard keeping up with all the posts here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Big Charlie said:


> Aw, thanks! Merry Christmas to you, wifey and Tidgy too! It's hard keeping up with all the posts here!


Bless! 
Thanks so much, but no one (bar me) keeps totally in touch. 
Hope you're having a brilliant time!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Nice day today.
Slept in and had the Sushi.
Went and saw another movie and tomorrow we're leaving early to go to Shark Valley state park and do some bicycling.
There are so many Aligator that you must step over or ride around them. They generally do not move away or bite people. Not generally. The gators there are protected and don't fear humans.
Then to Indian lands for some gator tail and catfish for lunch. I'll pass on the frogs legs. Last time they tasted funky.
So it was an unconventional Christmas day for most. But great for us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Big Charlie said:


> Aw, thanks! Merry Christmas to you, wifey and Tidgy too! It's hard keeping up with all the posts here!


Impossible actually


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dear Roommates, it never ceases to amaze me how often you all post on Christmas Day!
> You are such wonderful people!
> I love you all very much.


I love you too, Adam.
You seem like an old, dear friend already.


----------



## Momof4

I’ll share our meals since a few of you did. 
We hosted and I’m exhausted and full!!

Xmas eve we had our traditional Mexican food.




Don’t let that tiny plate of food fool you! I had 3rd’s! 

Today we did a prime rib roast and veggies. 
I also did a brownie trifle in mason jars. 





These green beans were really good!!


----------



## Momof4

Here’s me and my better half and our kids and grandson.






My son played Santa this year. He’s 14.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dear Roommates, it never ceases to amaze me how often you all post on Christmas Day!
> You are such wonderful people!
> I love you all very much.



Adam!!!! And All the CDRoomies! Hope you are ALL having a very wonderful, healthy and merry Christmas, that goes for your Families including your torts and other pets. No time to type now, just wanted to “jump in read the last 2-3 posts, add my Christmas wish and get back to my crazy lately life. If Sabine (Bee) still visits CDR, I have received the package from you, the kids opened it and loved all the stuff and delish candy. I’ve been charged with a delightful duty to thank you very much for Adam, Konrad and Sophie. How unexpected, thoughtful and sweet of you that was! Made my day! I very much appreciate you reaching out like that. Again, Sabine, thank you SOOOOOO very much[emoji173]️ also received several beautiful cards, and folks, it’ll be a while before I can reciprocate. I live in the fog over here looking mainly in one direction (ahead with low peripheral visibility) and just focussed on getting through another day without any major disaster. I so miss chit-chatting with you here, or talk tortoise. Mine are still with us but I just don’t have the time to do all that I used to for them their first 2 yrs. they are 2.5 now. Their winter garden house didn’t get built because Konrad got sick in September when it was still hot (stays often hot till November!) and all of my focus shifted into dealing with all kinds of doctors, therapies, tests, and non-stop research. We still don’t have a firm diagnosis and just keep patching things up as they come instead of addressing the reason for his unrelenting tummy pain. Anyway, thank for the cards, for your thoughts and prayers, for sending good juju my way, it all helps tremendously. If anyone wants to get a hold of me, I probably shouldn’t post my cell# here on public forum, but if you pm Linda (Joes Mum), or John (John&Jade), or Ed (ZEROPILOT), and few others have all of my contact info. I’m here, just too darn busy to be able to enjoy my “tortoise foruming”. Wishing everyone a very enjoyable and peaceful holiday season, whichever one thou celebrate (Christmas or Hanukkah, or any other). Be well, ya’ll and your torts Ewa (Ava)


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....our Christmas Evening dinner is about to be served... Salmon filets, fresh pan-fried Sardines, baked squash, and garlic and buttered shrimp over vermicelli rice. A nice bottle of Chilean red wine. Happy Christmas to All.
> 
> View attachment 225961



Looks delicious. 

Very different to our Christmas meal  We had turkey stuffed in the cavity with sausage meat stuffing and in the neck with sage & onion stuffing. This was accompanied by roast potatoes, roast parsnips, brussels sprouts and carrots... and pigs in blankets (small pork sausages wrapped in streaky bacon) ... and gravy made from stock made with the turkey giblets 

And for dessert Christmas Pudding and my homemade brandy sauce


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Happy Boxing Day 

Happy Birthday Noël @AZtortMom too [emoji512]


The weather is much improved. 

The in-laws go home shortly; thankfully they have managed to be on their best behaviour for this visit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And....back to work.....we go. No Boxing Day or local Bank Holidays to help the transition back into the daily grind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice day today.
> Slept in and had the Sushi.
> Went and saw another movie and tomorrow we're leaving early to go to Shark Valley state park and do some bicycling.
> There are so many Aligator that you must step over or ride around them. They generally do not move away or bite people. Not generally. The gators there are protected and don't fear humans.
> Then to Indian lands for some gator tail and catfish for lunch. I'll pass on the frogs legs. Last time they tasted funky.
> So it was an unconventional Christmas day for most. But great for us.


Sounds brilliant! 
Have a great time, Ed! 
Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love you too, Adam.
> You seem like an old, dear friend already.


Not too old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 225968
> 
> 
> I’ll share our meals since a few of you did.
> We hosted and I’m exhausted and full!!
> 
> Xmas eve we had our traditional Mexican food.
> View attachment 225969
> 
> View attachment 225970
> 
> Don’t let that tiny plate of food fool you! I had 3rd’s!
> 
> Today we did a prime rib roast and veggies.
> I also did a brownie trifle in mason jars.
> View attachment 225971
> 
> View attachment 225972
> 
> 
> These green beans were really good!!
> View attachment 225973


Looks absolutely marvelous! 
I love all the different ways people do their Christmas feasts, I forgot to take photos but ours was the traditional English turkey, sprouts, roasties, stuffing, pigs in blankets etc. 
I love the Mexican spread and the trifle in the jar! 
Lovely! 
Happy Boxing Day, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Here’s me and my better half and our kids and grandson.
> 
> View attachment 225974
> 
> View attachment 225975
> 
> 
> My son played Santa this year. He’s 14.
> View attachment 225976


Looking good, Kathy! 
Lovely looking family, I like Mr Kathy's shirt. 
Lots of pressies! 
You mean that isn't the real Santa?
It looks as if you're about to poke him in the backside with a candy stick. 
Merry Holidays!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adam!!!! And All the CDRoomies! Hope you are ALL having a very wonderful, healthy and merry Christmas, that goes for your Families including your torts and other pets. No time to type now, just wanted to “jump in read the last 2-3 posts, add my Christmas wish and get back to my crazy lately life. If Sabine (Bee) still visits CDR, I have received the package from you, the kids opened it and loved all the stuff and delish candy. I’ve been charged with a delightful duty to thank you very much for Adam, Konrad and Sophie. How unexpected, thoughtful and sweet of you that was! Made my day! I very much appreciate you reaching out like that. Again, Sabine, thank you SOOOOOO very much[emoji173]️ also received several beautiful cards, and folks, it’ll be a while before I can reciprocate. I live in the fog over here looking mainly in one direction (ahead with low peripheral visibility) and just focussed on getting through another day without any major disaster. I so miss chit-chatting with you here, or talk tortoise. Mine are still with us but I just don’t have the time to do all that I used to for them their first 2 yrs. they are 2.5 now. Their winter garden house didn’t get built because Konrad got sick in September when it was still hot (stays often hot till November!) and all of my focus shifted into dealing with all kinds of doctors, therapies, tests, and non-stop research. We still don’t have a firm diagnosis and just keep patching things up as they come instead of addressing the reason for his unrelenting tummy pain. Anyway, thank for the cards, for your thoughts and prayers, for sending good juju my way, it all helps tremendously. If anyone wants to get a hold of me, I probably shouldn’t post my cell# here on public forum, but if you pm Linda (Joes Mum), or John (John&Jade), or Ed (ZEROPILOT), and few others have all of my contact info. I’m here, just too darn busy to be able to enjoy my “tortoise foruming”. Wishing everyone a very enjoyable and peaceful holiday season, whichever one thou celebrate (Christmas or Hanukkah, or any other). Be well, ya’ll and your torts Ewa (Ava)


Merry Christmas, Cousin!  And lots of love going out to your family and especially to Konrad.
Hoping that things get better for you all in 2018
All our love and best wishes going your way, I think about you often. 

Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Looks delicious.
> 
> Very different to our Christmas meal  We had turkey stuffed in the cavity with sausage meat stuffing and in the neck with sage & onion stuffing. This was accompanied by roast potatoes, roast parsnips, brussels sprouts and carrots... and pigs in blankets (small pork sausages wrapped in streaky bacon) ... and gravy made from stock made with the turkey giblets
> 
> And for dessert Christmas Pudding and my homemade brandy sauce


Good morning, Linda! 
Happy Boxing Day! 
We had exactly the same less the Christmas Pudding.
We did have mince pies, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Adam!!!! And All the CDRoomies! Hope you are ALL having a very wonderful, healthy and merry Christmas, that goes for your Families including your torts and other pets. No time to type now, just wanted to “jump in read the last 2-3 posts, add my Christmas wish and get back to my crazy lately life. If Sabine (Bee) still visits CDR, I have received the package from you, the kids opened it and loved all the stuff and delish candy. I’ve been charged with a delightful duty to thank you very much for Adam, Konrad and Sophie. How unexpected, thoughtful and sweet of you that was! Made my day! I very much appreciate you reaching out like that. Again, Sabine, thank you SOOOOOO very much[emoji173]️ also received several beautiful cards, and folks, it’ll be a while before I can reciprocate. I live in the fog over here looking mainly in one direction (ahead with low peripheral visibility) and just focussed on getting through another day without any major disaster. I so miss chit-chatting with you here, or talk tortoise. Mine are still with us but I just don’t have the time to do all that I used to for them their first 2 yrs. they are 2.5 now. Their winter garden house didn’t get built because Konrad got sick in September when it was still hot (stays often hot till November!) and all of my focus shifted into dealing with all kinds of doctors, therapies, tests, and non-stop research. We still don’t have a firm diagnosis and just keep patching things up as they come instead of addressing the reason for his unrelenting tummy pain. Anyway, thank for the cards, for your thoughts and prayers, for sending good juju my way, it all helps tremendously. If anyone wants to get a hold of me, I probably shouldn’t post my cell# here on public forum, but if you pm Linda (Joes Mum), or John (John&Jade), or Ed (ZEROPILOT), and few others have all of my contact info. I’m here, just too darn busy to be able to enjoy my “tortoise foruming”. Wishing everyone a very enjoyable and peaceful holiday season, whichever one thou celebrate (Christmas or Hanukkah, or any other). Be well, ya’ll and your torts Ewa (Ava)


@Bee62 
Millions of points for being a lovely, kind and thoughtful person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Happy Boxing Day
> 
> Happy Birthday Noël @AZtortMom too [emoji512]
> 
> 
> The weather is much improved.
> 
> The in-laws go home shortly; thankfully they have managed to be on their best behaviour for this visit.


That's a relief. 
Fair play to them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> And....back to work.....we go. No Boxing Day or local Bank Holidays to help the transition back into the daily grind.


Golly, that's not good. 
It seems to me that people in the USA work too much. 
Have a great Boxing day anyway, Mark!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> There MIGHT be an extra sardine to share among the group.


Only* one *sardine for all of us ?????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dear Roommates, it never ceases to amaze me how often you all post on Christmas Day!
> You are such wonderful people!
> I love you all very much.


*and we love you too *


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Impossible actually


That what I think too. Because I have to work it makes it more difficult to me. So I am wishing *all my friends *here a very Merry, Happy Christmas. Love to read you all again ! Lots of love to you all,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *and we love you too *


Happy Boxing Day, Sabine, you lovely lady! 
Have a super day!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Here’s me and my better half and our kids and grandson.
> 
> View attachment 225974
> 
> View attachment 225975
> 
> 
> My son played Santa this year. He’s 14.
> View attachment 225976


Wonderful ! Thank you for sharing your Christmas with us Kathy.


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> What would Jesus do?
> Eat sushi, I'd imagine.
> We found some sushi by the beach and are doing lunch.
> It's become kinda of a tradition
> 
> View attachment 225924


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Happy Boxing Day
> 
> Happy Birthday Noël @AZtortMom too [emoji512]
> 
> 
> The weather is much improved.
> 
> The in-laws go home shortly; thankfully they have managed to be on their best behaviour for this visit.


Thank you Linda!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Bee62
> Millions of points for being a lovely, kind and thoughtful person.


Thank you Adam ! I`ve promised to send a package to Ewa and Konrad and I always fulfill my promises !
Interesting she got it and poor Ed not.... Florida is far away....


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates
Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Bee62

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Noel !*
Best wishes from me to you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you Linda!


Happy, happy Birthday, Noel! 
Have a lovely day with loys of jello, ice cream and turkey. 
Please save me some cake. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam ! I`ve promised to send a package to Ewa and Konrad and I always fulfill my promises !
> Interesting she got it and poor Ed not.... Florida is far away....


It is becoming a tradition that E's parcel is late. 
Long may it continue.
NOT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> Happy Boxing Day!


Happy Boxing Day Noel ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

@AZtortMom 





Do you have big plans for your special day?​


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 225968
> 
> 
> I’ll share our meals since a few of you did.
> We hosted and I’m exhausted and full!!
> 
> Xmas eve we had our traditional Mexican food.
> View attachment 225969
> 
> View attachment 225970
> 
> Don’t let that tiny plate of food fool you! I had 3rd’s!
> 
> Today we did a prime rib roast and veggies.
> I also did a brownie trifle in mason jars.
> View attachment 225971
> 
> View attachment 225972
> 
> 
> These green beans were really good!!
> View attachment 225973



WOWIE-ZOWIE!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
It ALL looks GREAT!!!!!!
I’m inviting myself to your house for Christmas next year!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji6]
And I’ll bring Hubby: he’s a Texas boy with a deep love of “real” Mexican food!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Here’s me and my better half and our kids and grandson.
> 
> View attachment 225974
> 
> View attachment 225975
> 
> 
> My son played Santa this year. He’s 14.
> View attachment 225976



BEAUTIFUL family!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

Pearly said:


> Adam!!!! And All the CDRoomies! Hope you are ALL having a very wonderful, healthy and merry Christmas, that goes for your Families including your torts and other pets. No time to type now, just wanted to “jump in read the last 2-3 posts, add my Christmas wish and get back to my crazy lately life. If Sabine (Bee) still visits CDR, I have received the package from you, the kids opened it and loved all the stuff and delish candy. I’ve been charged with a delightful duty to thank you very much for Adam, Konrad and Sophie. How unexpected, thoughtful and sweet of you that was! Made my day! I very much appreciate you reaching out like that. Again, Sabine, thank you SOOOOOO very much[emoji173]️ also received several beautiful cards, and folks, it’ll be a while before I can reciprocate. I live in the fog over here looking mainly in one direction (ahead with low peripheral visibility) and just focussed on getting through another day without any major disaster. I so miss chit-chatting with you here, or talk tortoise. Mine are still with us but I just don’t have the time to do all that I used to for them their first 2 yrs. they are 2.5 now. Their winter garden house didn’t get built because Konrad got sick in September when it was still hot (stays often hot till November!) and all of my focus shifted into dealing with all kinds of doctors, therapies, tests, and non-stop research. We still don’t have a firm diagnosis and just keep patching things up as they come instead of addressing the reason for his unrelenting tummy pain. Anyway, thank for the cards, for your thoughts and prayers, for sending good juju my way, it all helps tremendously. If anyone wants to get a hold of me, I probably shouldn’t post my cell# here on public forum, but if you pm Linda (Joes Mum), or John (John&Jade), or Ed (ZEROPILOT), and few others have all of my contact info. I’m here, just too darn busy to be able to enjoy my “tortoise foruming”. Wishing everyone a very enjoyable and peaceful holiday season, whichever one thou celebrate (Christmas or Hanukkah, or any other). Be well, ya’ll and your torts Ewa (Ava)



Love, hugs and prayers to you and your family!!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @AZtortMom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have big plans for your special day?​


Happy Boxing Day, Yvonne!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh boy!!
Thank you for the Birthday wishes!

I plan on going to lunch and enjoy some good company


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Noel!!!



@AZtortMom


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday Noel!!!
> 
> View attachment 225984
> 
> @AZtortMom



Thank you! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Yvonne G

Nuts! I can't think of any more excuses to not vacuum and dust. Yesterday it was too hot in here because I put too much wood into the wood stove. The day before that my back hurt (yeah, right) so I needed to sit in the recliner with a pillow in the small of my back. The day before that . . . well, I don't remember the day before that. And I don't have the Forum to use as an excuse because I've read all the new posts. Shucks.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Nuts! I can't think of any more excuses to not vacuum and dust. Yesterday it was too hot in here because I put too much wood into the wood stove. The day before that my back hurt (yeah, right) so I needed to sit in the recliner with a pillow in the small of my back. The day before that . . . well, I don't remember the day before that. And I don't have the Forum to use as an excuse because I've read all the new posts. Shucks.



Put on some music and dust away!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Nuts! I can't think of any more excuses to not vacuum and dust. Yesterday it was too hot in here because I put too much wood into the wood stove. The day before that my back hurt (yeah, right) so I needed to sit in the recliner with a pillow in the small of my back. The day before that . . . well, I don't remember the day before that. And I don't have the Forum to use as an excuse because I've read all the new posts. Shucks.


I have been doing chores today too. Lots of laundry and some clearing and tidying. Regrettably * cough * I seem to have run out of time before I could get round to the ironing (  ) so it will have to wait. It's time to prepare the dinner... Much the same as yesterday, except the turkey is already cooked.


----------



## CarolM

A Very Happy Birthday Noel. Have a supa dupa day.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Boxing Day All. Yesterday we had christmas with hubbies family. Roast potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli. Gammon and roast beef. Prawns for starters and tirimisu for desert. Today we had christmas with my side of the family. Crumbed stuffed mushrooms 4 starters. Roast chicken. Gammon roast pork. Potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli and tirimisu for desert. I don't want to see food for a week again so stuffed and can"t eat anymore. Back to work tomorrow. From the posts it looks like everybody had a good Christmas. I hope the rest of the week is as good for everyone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The park was absolutely packed.
Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
Kelly was a good sport.
Lots of gators out today.
Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
What a nice day.
What a great workout.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> The park was absolutely packed.
> Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
> The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
> Kelly was a good sport.
> Lots of gators out today.
> Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
> I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
> What a nice day.
> What a great workout.


Oh my word.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> The park was absolutely packed.
> Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
> The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
> Kelly was a good sport.
> Lots of gators out today.
> Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
> I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
> What a nice day.
> What a great workout.



What a cool trail!!! 

I haven’t got off the sofa today!! 

My goal is to plant tort seeds. I can’t grow any in the summer heat! Winter is definitely the best for our area. We are still in the 80’s.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> What a cool trail!!!
> 
> I haven’t got off the sofa today!!
> 
> My goal is to plant tort seeds. I can’t grow any in the summer heat! Winter is definitely the best for our area. We are still in the 80’s.


It's currently 79 and clear.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My view from the trail.
With me lying on the asphalt......


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Happy Boxing Day All. Yesterday we had christmas with hubbies family. Roast potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli. Gammon and roast beef. Prawns for starters and tirimisu for desert. Today we had christmas with my side of the family. Crumbed stuffed mushrooms 4 starters. Roast chicken. Gammon roast pork. Potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli and tirimisu for desert. I don't want to see food for a week again so stuffed and can"t eat anymore. Back to work tomorrow. From the posts it looks like everybody had a good Christmas. I hope the rest of the week is as good for everyone.



WOW!!! [emoji2] ANOTHER fabulous dinner!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> The park was absolutely packed.
> Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
> The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
> Kelly was a good sport.
> Lots of gators out today.
> Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
> I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
> What a nice day.
> What a great workout.



YOW!!! [emoji33] That’s a MIGHTY big gator!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The park was absolutely packed.
> Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
> The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
> Kelly was a good sport.
> Lots of gators out today.
> Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
> I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
> What a nice day.
> What a great workout.


That sounds like a great day. The alligator is enormous.


----------



## Moozillion

Happy Birthday, Noel!!!!


----------



## Big Charlie

JoesMum said:


> Looks delicious.
> 
> Very different to our Christmas meal  We had turkey stuffed in the cavity with sausage meat stuffing and in the neck with sage & onion stuffing. This was accompanied by roast potatoes, roast parsnips, brussels sprouts and carrots... and pigs in blankets (small pork sausages wrapped in streaky bacon) ... and gravy made from stock made with the turkey giblets
> 
> And for dessert Christmas Pudding and my homemade brandy sauce


Sounds delicious! I always make my turkey gravy with giblet stock. I love roast parsnips but no one else in my family does. In the US, pigs in blankets are usually sausages or hot dogs wrapped in pastry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Oh boy!!
> Thank you for the Birthday wishes!
> 
> I plan on going to lunch and enjoy some good company


You're coming to see me? 
Golly, that will be brilliant! 

Enjoy, Noel, you deserve it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Nuts! I can't think of any more excuses to not vacuum and dust. Yesterday it was too hot in here because I put too much wood into the wood stove. The day before that my back hurt (yeah, right) so I needed to sit in the recliner with a pillow in the small of my back. The day before that . . . well, I don't remember the day before that. And I don't have the Forum to use as an excuse because I've read all the new posts. Shucks.


We'll keep posting, Yvonne! 
There's always something new to read here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy Boxing Day All. Yesterday we had christmas with hubbies family. Roast potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli. Gammon and roast beef. Prawns for starters and tirimisu for desert. Today we had christmas with my side of the family. Crumbed stuffed mushrooms 4 starters. Roast chicken. Gammon roast pork. Potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli and tirimisu for desert. I don't want to see food for a week again so stuffed and can"t eat anymore. Back to work tomorrow. From the posts it looks like everybody had a good Christmas. I hope the rest of the week is as good for everyone.


WOW ! ! ! 
Quite a feast, Carol! 
I adore broccoli! 
And mushrooms. 
And the rest of it , really! 
YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So glad you're one of us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The park was absolutely packed.
> Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
> The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
> Kelly was a good sport.
> Lots of gators out today.
> Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
> I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
> What a nice day.
> What a great workout.


WONDERFUL ! ! ! !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Only* one *sardine for all of us ?????



Just one for Adam. He then has the task of dividing and sharing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What a cool trail!!!
> 
> I haven’t got off the sofa today!!
> 
> My goal is to plant tort seeds. I can’t grow any in the summer heat! Winter is definitely the best for our area. We are still in the 80’s.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My view from the trail.
> With me lying on the asphalt......


Can't see you, Ed! 
Did the gators drag you away!


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> The park was absolutely packed.
> Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
> The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
> Kelly was a good sport.
> Lots of gators out today.
> Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
> I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
> What a nice day.
> What a great workout.



Hey...remind me what park you visited!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey...remind me what park you visited!


Shark Valley park in Dade county


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> That sounds like a great day. The alligator is enormous.


Large. Yes.
But they get a lot larger.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> YOW!!! [emoji33] That’s a MIGHTY big gator!


Gators are pretty mellow.
Crocodiles are making a comeback and they are to be taken very seriously.
But we didn't see any today.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> The park was absolutely packed.
> Lots if Canadian tourists...And strangely (to me) a lot of Japanese.
> The trail is 7 miles long. After about 5 miles, my "bionic" knee went out. Then it was all stop and rest.....push and walk and some slow and deliberate pedaling. I thought I'd never make it back to the truck.
> Kelly was a good sport.
> Lots of gators out today.
> Including a nine footer that we had to stop for in the road.
> I had no energy left to wrestle an adult Aligator. So I yielded to the creature.
> What a nice day.
> What a great workout.



Nice Grey Heron - we get those here. We don’t get the gators though


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Nice Grey Heron - we get those here. We don’t get the gators though


I also saw a gigantic soft shelled turtle and a rattlesnake.
Sorry NO pictures of them.
A rattlesnake in the road is actually more of a threat than an alligator.
Alligators really don't want to be bothered with people. People generally give a gator some room to pass through. People get bitten by snakes because a lot of them have some stupid reaction to seeing one....They want to kill it.
Not a lot of folks want to get a stick and start whacking at a gator....The biggest danger would be if someone tries to grab a baby. When the babies are making those chirping noises, they are talking to Momma. And she's probably looking right out you. Not yet visible.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Happy Boxing Day All. Yesterday we had christmas with hubbies family. Roast potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli. Gammon and roast beef. Prawns for starters and tirimisu for desert. Today we had christmas with my side of the family. Crumbed stuffed mushrooms 4 starters. Roast chicken. Gammon roast pork. Potatoes. Cauliflower and broccoli and tirimisu for desert. I don't want to see food for a week again so stuffed and can"t eat anymore. Back to work tomorrow. From the posts it looks like everybody had a good Christmas. I hope the rest of the week is as good for everyone.


It sounds that you are really fed .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just one for Adam. He then has the task of dividing and sharing.


Ah, feeding the crowds with fish, needing a miracle. 
Familiar somehow. 
But I can do it.
You all get a couple of cells and a rib each.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, feeding the crowds with fish, needing a miracle.
> Familiar somehow.
> But I can do it.
> You all get a couple of cells and a rib each.


I don't care for fish, so you can divide my two cells and rib amongst the others.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Gators are pretty mellow.
> Crocodiles are making a comeback and they are to be taken very seriously.
> But we didn't see any today.


I stated off with 50 crocs in my park in Thailand. 
Ended up with thousands of 'em. 
Killed one of my staff, invaded neighbouring regions and ate all the sheep and goats. 
Lovely animals, but quite a menace


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't care for fish, so you can divide my two cells and rib amongst the others.


Feeding the thousands is a lot easier when people don't like fish!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon Roommates [emoji16]
Thank you lovies for the wonderful birthday wishes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon Roommates [emoji16]
> Thank you lovies for the wonderful birthday wishes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Still only half way through! 
Happy Birthday, Noel ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji2][emoji8]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I stated off with 50 crocs in my park in Thailand.
> Ended up with thousands of 'em.
> Killed one of my staff, invaded neighbouring regions and ate all the sheep and goats.
> Lovely animals, but quite a menace


Yep. They make gators seem like puppy dogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep. They make gators seem like puppy dogs.


Like you and me, Ed!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! [emoji2] ANOTHER fabulous dinner!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


They were both awesome it just ends up being way too much food unfortunately. However I do appreciate the fact that we get to have two Christmas dinners. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Happy Birthday, Noel!!!!


Ahhh cute.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW ! ! !
> Quite a feast, Carol!
> I adore broccoli!
> And mushrooms.
> And the rest of it , really!
> YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So glad you're one of us!


I am so glad to be one of you guys as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I stated off with 50 crocs in my park in Thailand.
> Ended up with thousands of 'em.
> Killed one of my staff, invaded neighbouring regions and ate all the sheep and goats.
> Lovely animals, but quite a menace


That does not sounds good.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

It’s wet, windy, wet, miserable and wet here in Kent. It’s also raining. 

There seems to be snow falling in other parts of the UK, but I think the likelihood of us getting any is slim.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon Roommates [emoji16]
> Thank you lovies for the wonderful birthday wishes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Happy birthday, Noel! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning lovies!
Back to work for me


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It’s wet, windy, wet, miserable and wet here in Kent. It’s also raining.
> 
> There seems to be snow falling in other parts of the UK, but I think the likelihood of us getting any is slim.



Sounds miserable. [emoji19]
...and damp.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It’s wet, windy, wet, miserable and wet here in Kent. It’s also raining.
> 
> There seems to be snow falling in other parts of the UK, but I think the likelihood of us getting any is slim.


Hn-m-m-m. . . I'm wondering if it's wet in Kent today?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am so glad to be one of you guys as well. Thanks guys.


... and we are glad you found us ! I think you are fitting perfectly in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It’s wet, windy, wet, miserable and wet here in Kent. It’s also raining.
> 
> There seems to be snow falling in other parts of the UK, but I think the likelihood of us getting any is slim.


It reads to me that it is a perfect day to stay inside with hot coffee, tea or chocolate and a good fire in the stove !
Stay warm, get no cold


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Sounds miserable. [emoji19]
> ...and damp.


... and wet ....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ... and we are glad you found us ! I think you are fitting perfectly in the Cold Dark Room.


Aaahhhh. My heart just went all warm all over. [emoji4] [emoji4] Thank you so much.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It reads to me that it is a perfect day to stay inside with hot coffee, tea or chocolate and a good fire in the stove !
> Stay warm, get no cold
> View attachment 226074
> View attachment 226074
> View attachment 226074


Ooohhh that looks so nice.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaahhhh. My heart just went all warm all over. [emoji4] [emoji4] Thank you so much.


My pleasure. 
From what you write and tell I liked you from the very beginning on and I mean what I say.


----------



## JSWallace

I have a picture to keep you all warm too!


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning all!! back at work today.. i got up at 0500 and went to the gym, mojo is returning! 

i managed to get my TORTOISE!!! waiting on jade then i’ll open  

we have had a light dusting if snow here. hope everyone is well and warm!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!! back at work today.. i got up at 0500 and went to the gym, mojo is returning!
> 
> i managed to get my TORTOISE!!! waiting on jade then i’ll open
> 
> we have had a light dusting if snow here. hope everyone is well and warm!


I'm very excited to watch you open your TORTOISE! I'll keep popping back in to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yay we get to see another unwrapping!


----------



## Bee62

JSWallace said:


> I have a picture to keep you all warm too!
> View attachment 226079


Soo cute ! Loving friends. I have some of these loving friends too. It is always heartwarming to see when different animal species can cope with each other.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!! back at work today.. i got up at 0500 and went to the gym, mojo is returning!
> 
> i managed to get my TORTOISE!!! waiting on jade then i’ll open
> 
> we have had a light dusting if snow here. hope everyone is well and warm!


WANT TO SEE IT ! WANT TO SEE IT !!!


----------



## johnandjade

sooo, here we go!!!




thank you santa!!


----------



## johnandjade

it’s open!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

a lovely, cryptic postcard from santa  

and we have...... 

lots of goodies underneath! 

first is a camel!!!


----------



## johnandjade

lots of goodies!! 

there is a list explaining all the gifts as well, next out is a rather nice scarf thing  the picture doesn’t do justice to the detail and colours, boootiful 
i suspect jade will pinch it but it will be awesome with a suit on


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure.
> From what you write and tell I liked you from the very beginning on and I mean what I say.


Thank you. I think all of you are such nice people as well. And oh my word but you guys are really patient. I also love reading the comments from the different parts of the world. It makes you realize that everywhere is more or less just the same. That South Africa is not really that different. Lol even the postal service.


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> I have a picture to keep you all warm too!
> View attachment 226079


Lucky Dog. Although we are in the middle of summer right now. Tell you what...I 'll send you some of our hot weather and you can send us some of your wet weather!


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning all!! back at work today.. i got up at 0500 and went to the gym, mojo is returning!
> 
> i managed to get my TORTOISE!!! waiting on jade then i’ll open
> 
> we have had a light dusting if snow here. hope everyone is well and warm!


Sjoe by lunch time I would most probably feel like I had already put in a full day if I started at 0500.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 226085
> 
> 
> lots of goodies!!
> 
> there is a list explaining all the gifts as well, next out is a rather nice scarf thing  the picture doesn’t do justice to the detail and colours, boootiful
> i suspect jade will pinch it but it will be awesome with a suit on


Aahh we want to see the what is under the plastic or have I missed some pics?


----------



## johnandjade

lots and lots of goodies with a fantastic list to explain each item one was even illustrated 




fido photobombed me! 



thank you very much mr adam! 
i love your list! the elongated tort is now with the other rare breeds


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> lots and lots of goodies with a fantastic list to explain each item one was even illustrated
> 
> View attachment 226086
> 
> 
> fido photobombed me!
> View attachment 226087
> 
> 
> thank you very much mr adam!
> i love your list! the elongated tort is now with the other rare breeds
> View attachment 226088


Looks like lots of interesting things. Am I correct in the one is a honey spoon?


----------



## johnandjade

argan oil!! and argan soap!


----------



## johnandjade

hand embroidered napkins and a wallet both made in fez  

there is a nice smell from the wallet as well, i noticed it when opened up the box


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got my TORTOISE!
AND it looks like the very best one of all of them.
Each item individually wrapped and even a package just for little miss Suki.
Check it out:
Sukis gifts


----------



## johnandjade

bushnika! 

these brake off to be used as took picks, reall cool! 

a pumice stone, i needed a new one


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 226089
> 
> 
> argan oil!! and argan soap!


That is so good for your skin.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The rest of the items.
The Opel calendar is 12 months of the GT model.
The only Opel I ever owned. But the engine exploded.
Sabine has an Opel. A Manta I think.
The mug is a motorcycle theme. But I have no idea what it says.
And the snacks are all very interesting.
Shortly after I took the photo, I ate Santa Clause!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my TORTOISE!
> AND it looks like the very best one of all of them.
> Each item individually wrapped and even a package just for little miss Suki.
> Check it out:
> Sukis gifts


Oh that is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 226092
> bushnika!
> 
> these brake off to be used as took picks, reall cool!
> 
> a pumice stone, i needed a new one


And here I thougt that was to make Macha tea. Who would have thought toothpicks. So cool


----------



## johnandjade

nougat, yummy [emoji39] 

honey stick made from lemon tree, (i actually had a smell after reading this ‍) 

again, made in fez. 

and a bottle of khol eyeshadow jade is looking forward to trying


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my TORTOISE!
> AND it looks like the very best one of all of them.
> Each item individually wrapped and even a package just for little miss Suki.
> Check it out:
> Sukis gifts


And the others? We are all having Christmas again through you guys.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is Suki with her Christmas, German hedgehog.
She says "Thanks Sabine"
@Bee62


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rest of the items.
> The Opel calendar is 12 months of the GT model.
> The only Opel I ever owned. But the engine exploded.
> Sabine has an Opel. A Manta I think.
> The mug is a motorcycle theme. But I have no idea what it says.
> And the snacks are all very interesting.
> Shortly after I took the photo, I ate Santa Clause!


Those look awesome. And the calendar is the gift that keeps on giving for 12 months.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks Sabine!!
I'll be back later with photos of today's trip to the Morikami Japanese gardens.
Now for some German crackers....


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is Suki with her Christmas, German hedgehog.
> She says "Thanks Sabine"
> @Bee62


First time I am seeing Suki. She is cute.


----------



## johnandjade

i will be shipping out the rest of beas on friday. i will also be ordering a replacement for the one the meerkat broke [emoji853]. i am going to get it delivered directly this time.


----------



## Bambam1989

Awesome stuff!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> First time I am seeing Suki. She is cute.


She agrees.
2.5 pounds of pure love


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> She agrees.
> 2.5 pounds of pure love


What a clever little Suki.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Daughter, son and I went to see _Star Wars: The last Jedi_ this afternoon. I quite enjoyed it although it did feel a bit “Harry Potter in space”

JoesDad had man flu. I have to concede he really does have this cold a lot worse than me. I made up the spare bed at 2.30am this morning and sympathetically chucked him out of our bedroom as he wasn’t letting me sleep. He’s in the spare room again tonight. 

Have a good night everyone. I’m off to London tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be a bit dryer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@johnandjade 
My ANCESTRY.COM results came back.
I'm only 3%from Scotland.
37% southern Europe.
22% scandanavia 
17% great Britain 
13% western Europe 
And a few other 1%ers such as Iberia.
So, I'm an Italian viking.
With German and English.
Only the lack of Scotland, Ireland and Wales was a surprise.
As was the missing native American ancestor.
Both fabrications.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These are some shots of Morikami gardens.
No photos of the koi. The water was murky today.
It makes sense that I love this place.
I'm also almost 1% south Asian.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Photos of my koi to take place of Morikami koi


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> @johnandjade
> My ANCESTRY.COM results came back.
> I'm only 3%from Scotland.
> 37% southern Europe.
> 22% scandanavia
> 17% great Britain
> 13% western Europe
> And a few other 1%ers such as Iberia.
> So, I'm an Italian viking.
> With German and English.
> Only the lack of Scotland, Ireland and Wales was a surprise.
> As was the missing native American ancestor.
> Both fabrications.



Very interesting, Ed!!!! [emoji2] An Italian Viking!!!!! We always KNEW you were...different!!![emoji38][emoji6][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

I know a guy who did the Ancestry.com thing very recently and found out that his father was not really his father!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I have another friend who did it as well, but I haven’t heard her results yet.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I think all of you are such nice people as well. And oh my word but you guys are really patient. I also love reading the comments from the different parts of the world. It makes you realize that everywhere is more or less just the same. That South Africa is not really that different. Lol even the postal service.


That`s true. Although we live all over the world we are the same people.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lucky Dog. Although we are in the middle of summer right now. Tell you what...I 'll send you some of our hot weather and you can send us some of your wet weather!


Oh yes, I am in your exchange, I am your partner. Have a lot of wet weather and want some warmth and sunshine.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 226090
> 
> 
> hand embroidered napkins and a wallet both made in fez
> 
> there is a nice smell from the wallet as well, i noticed it when opened up the box


Beautiful ! Is the wallet made of camel skin ???? I bet !


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 226090
> 
> 
> hand embroidered napkins and a wallet both made in fez
> 
> there is a nice smell from the wallet as well, i noticed it when opened up the box


The hand embroidered napkins are beautiful !! I like them.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my TORTOISE!
> AND it looks like the very best one of all of them.
> Each item individually wrapped and even a package just for little miss Suki.
> Check it out:
> Sukis gifts
> 
> View attachment 226091


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
ED GOT HIS TORTOISE !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my TORTOISE!
> AND it looks like the very best one of all of them.
> Each item individually wrapped and even a package just for little miss Suki.
> Check it out:
> Sukis gifts
> 
> View attachment 226091


How could I forget a gift for little Suki ? I couldn`t ! I hope she enjoyed it.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The rest of the items.
> The Opel calendar is 12 months of the GT model.
> The only Opel I ever owned. But the engine exploded.
> Sabine has an Opel. A Manta I think.
> The mug is a motorcycle theme. But I have no idea what it says.
> And the snacks are all very interesting.
> Shortly after I took the photo, I ate Santa Clause!
> 
> View attachment 226093
> View attachment 226094
> View attachment 226095


I know you like the Opel GT.
You don`t know what it says on the mug, Ed ? Use a translator ... Or me: It says: *Maybe it looks like I am listening to you, but the truth is I am thinking of my motorcycle.
*
Poor Santa Claus !@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is Suki with her Christmas, German hedgehog.
> She says "Thanks Sabine"
> @Bee62
> 
> View attachment 226097


The hedgehog is bigger than little Suki ! Nearly ..... LOL


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> @johnandjade
> My ANCESTRY.COM results came back.
> I'm only 3%from Scotland.
> 37% southern Europe.
> 22% scandanavia
> 17% great Britain
> 13% western Europe
> And a few other 1%ers such as Iberia.
> So, I'm an Italian viking.
> With German and English.
> Only the lack of Scotland, Ireland and Wales was a surprise.
> As was the missing native American ancestor.
> Both fabrications.


In every case a good fabrication ! YOU !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Sabine!!
> I'll be back later with photos of today's trip to the Morikami Japanese gardens.
> Now for some German crackers....


Hope you enjoy your gifts. I choose them with love ( so it`s said in German if you choose a gift with much of your soul and heart ).


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are some shots of Morikami gardens.
> No photos of the koi. The water was murky today.
> It makes sense that I love this place.
> I'm also almost 1% south Asian.


As long as you don`t look like the big Buddah.....


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Very interesting, Ed!!!! [emoji2] An Italian Viking!!!!! We always KNEW you were...different!!![emoji38][emoji6][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> I know a guy who did the Ancestry.com thing very recently and found out that his father was not really his father!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I have another friend who did it as well, but I haven’t heard her results yet.


Sometimes you get to know things you don`t want to know ....


----------



## Braden Overstreet

So, the cold dark room seems pretty nice.


----------



## Bambam1989

Braden Overstreet said:


> So, the cold dark room seems pretty nice.


Hello there! Yep, it's awesome. We got people from all around the world and we all hang out in the Cold Dark Room. 
Hope you like CHEESE!


----------



## Bambam1989

YAY! I found a huge patch of chickweed in my pasture! I'm gonna bet Clunker likes it...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hope you enjoy your gifts. I choose them with love ( so it`s said in German if you choose a gift with much of your soul and heart ).


They are great.
Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> How could I forget a gift for little Suki ? I couldn`t ! I hope she enjoyed it.


She's been running around the house with it. She loves it.
The hedgehog. The treat I gave her she hid in the loveseat. I'm sure I'll find it next time I sit down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> As long as you don`t look like the big Buddah.....


Er, just ad blue eyes and a full head of hair....Also, that Buddah is over 10 feet tall.
I'm just a bit shorter.
Otherwise it could be my brother.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello there! Yep, it's awesome. We got people from all around the world and we all hang out in the Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you like CHEESE!


Pre sliced, pre wrapped, processed "American cheese food" here please.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Braden Overstreet said:


> So, the cold dark room seems pretty nice.


It is indeed. And gets better with time. Just like the friendships that start here.
Welcome @Braden Overstreet


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes you get to know things you don`t want to know ....


True
I was just thinking that


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I know you like the Opel GT.
> You don`t know what it says on the mug, Ed ? Use a translator ... Or me: It says: *Maybe it looks like I am listening to you, but the truth is I am thinking of my motorcycle.
> *
> Poor Santa Claus !@ZEROPILOT


My German translator died.
It was named GRANDMOTHER.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night.
All that walking and bicycling are finally making me sleepy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello there! Yep, it's awesome. We got people from all around the world and we all hang out in the Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you like CHEESE!


...And diet Mountain Dew...


----------



## Bee62

422222222222221


Braden Overstreet said:


> So, the cold dark room seems pretty nice.


Hello ! Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
No, ot is not nice except you like cold, dark corners where we all live. Be aware of the meerkats. They are naughty and nasty, but don`t fear the snowleopard. She is only eating carrots. We don`t know if there is a woolspider but it will be better to take care. Grab yourself an armadillo to sit on and the Leprachaun, the substitute of the one legged pirate may serve you a coffee or tea. Please don`t step or sit on a hedgehog. I throw a yellyfish in your direction. When you pook it a little bit it may lighten the dark for a short while.
Feel free to share what you think and thought with us. New roomates are always welcome here in the dark.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> 422222222222221
> 
> Hello ! Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> No, ot is not nice except you like cold, dark corners where we all live. Be aware of the meerkats. They are naughty and nasty, but don`t fear the snowleopard. She is only eating carrots. We don`t know if there is a woolspider but it will be better to take care. Grab yourself an armadillo to sit on and the Leprachaun, the substitute of the one legged pirate may serve you a coffee or tea. Please don`t step or sit on a hedgehog. I throw a yellyfish in your direction. When you pook it a little bit it may lighten the dark for a short while.
> Feel free to share what you think and thought with us. New roomates are always welcome here in the dark.


Now THAT'S a proper welcome


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's been running around the house with it. She loves it.
> The hedgehog. The treat I gave her she hid in the loveseat. I'm sure I'll find it next time I sit down.


You may feel it with your deep back .....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now THAT'S a proper welcome


Thank you Ed ! And that from a no native English speaking ....
By the way, I miss Adam, our dark lord. 
Where are you Adam ? 
@Tidgy's Dad We miss you !!!!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> My German translator died.
> It was named GRANDMOTHER.


Use an online translator. Aunt google may have one for you, I am sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Ed ! And that from a no native English speaking ....
> By the way, I miss Adam, our dark lord.
> Where are you Adam ?
> @Tidgy's Dad We miss you !!!!


Did he receive any alcohol from Santa?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sabine. You speak no English at all?
You translate your posts?


----------



## Momof4

Loving all these great gifts!! You all sent such lovely things!!


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...And diet Mountain Dew...


.. I'll pass on the Mountain Dew. I prefer Root Beer!


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did he receive any alcohol from Santa?


I do hope he is well. Unusual for him to stay away from the CDR for very long.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Daughter, son and I went to see _Star Wars: The last Jedi_ this afternoon. I quite enjoyed it although it did feel a bit “Harry Potter in space”
> 
> JoesDad had man flu. I have to concede he really does have this cold a lot worse than me. I made up the spare bed at 2.30am this morning and sympathetically chucked him out of our bedroom as he wasn’t letting me sleep. He’s in the spare room again tonight.
> 
> Have a good night everyone. I’m off to London tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be a bit dryer.


Oh dear. Get better Joesdad. I am sending you lots of get better vibes.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, I am in your exchange, I am your partner. Have a lot of wet weather and want some warmth and sunshine.


Sending some your way. Let me know when it gets there.


----------



## CarolM

Braden Overstreet said:


> So, the cold dark room seems pretty nice.


Welcome to the CDR. It is an awesome place. Extremely nice people.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pre sliced, pre wrapped, processed "American cheese food" here please.


Nope. I want the real stuff please. Only way to go.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Ed ! And that from a no native English speaking ....
> By the way, I miss Adam, our dark lord.
> Where are you Adam ?
> @Tidgy's Dad We miss you !!!!


I am also wondering where the mighty @Tidgy's Dad is. I hope everything is okay?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> @johnandjade
> My ANCESTRY.COM results came back.
> I'm only 3%from Scotland.
> 37% southern Europe.
> 22% scandanavia
> 17% great Britain
> 13% western Europe
> And a few other 1%ers such as Iberia.
> So, I'm an Italian viking.
> With German and English.
> Only the lack of Scotland, Ireland and Wales was a surprise.
> As was the missing native American ancestor.
> Both fabrications.



Here’s mine for comparison Ed. 



And here’s JoesDad’s



I recently had contact through an Ancestry website from a Canadian who thought we were related 5 generations back. We used GEDmatch.com to compare our DNA files and there was 0% match. I am certain of my lineage as I have original marriage certificates going back 4 of those generations; there’s either has some illegitimacy involved or he got his family tree wrong.


----------



## JoesMum

Braden Overstreet said:


> So, the cold dark room seems pretty nice.



Hello and welcome to the CDR Bradan. In amongst the puns and diverse conversations there is friendship around the world. Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. Watch out for the meerkats; they’re always up to mischief.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here’s mine for comparison Ed.
> View attachment 226122
> 
> 
> And here’s JoesDad’s
> View attachment 226123
> 
> 
> I recently had contact through an Ancestry website from a Canadian who thought we were related 5 generations back. We used GEDmatch.com to compare our DNA files and there was 0% match. I am certain of my lineage as I have original marriage certificates going back 4 of those generations; there’s either has some illegitimacy involved or he got his family tree wrong.


This is so interesting.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pre sliced, pre wrapped, processed "American cheese food" here please.



And that is deliberate provocation of Adam! The real cheese enthusiasts won’t go near that stuff


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I just have to defrost the car and then we head for the station


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I just have to defrost the car and then we head for the station


Have a safe trip.


----------



## JoesMum

Normally our trains go into London Bridge or Charing Cross station and I am able to get postcards of Tower Bridge or the Houses of Parliament to post. 

Due to maintenance work, we are going to Victoria station today so I am not sure how photogenic our route will be. 

First, we will be crossing London to get to the British Library in Euston to see the _Harry Potter: A history of magic_ exhibition


----------



## JoesMum

Battersea Power Station (now being converted into shops and apartments)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Normally our trains go into London Bridge or Charing Cross station and I am able to get postcards of Tower Bridge or the Houses of Parliament to post.
> 
> Due to maintenance work, we are going to Victoria station today so I am not sure how photogenic our route will be.
> 
> First, we will be crossing London to get to the British Library in Euston to see the _Harry Potter: A history of magic_ exhibition


Oh my youngest son will be quite jealous. He loves Harry Potter. If you could post some pics of the exhibition (that is if you are allowed to take pics) I would love to show him and it would be really appreciated.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Here’s mine for comparison Ed.
> View attachment 226122
> 
> 
> And here’s JoesDad’s
> View attachment 226123
> 
> 
> I recently had contact through an Ancestry website from a Canadian who thought we were related 5 generations back. We used GEDmatch.com to compare our DNA files and there was 0% match. I am certain of my lineage as I have original marriage certificates going back 4 of those generations; there’s either has some illegitimacy involved or he got his family tree wrong.



These really are interesting.
From what I’ve read, these ancestry DNA tests may be accurate but they’re very NARROW. There are 3 types of DNA. The mitochondrial DNA comes strictly from your mom. She got it from HER mom, who got it from HER mom etc very far back. But we get NO mitochondrial DNA from any women on the FATHER’S side. So our DAD’S mother and all her DNA is NOT AVAILABLE to be tested- we don’t get mitochondrial DNA through ANYof our father’s side. So and ancestry of the FEMALE relatives on our father’s side remains UNKNOWN. 

Another type of DNA they can test for is on the Y chromosome. This only works for men (the mitochondrial DNA works for everyone). But that is also narrow. Guys get their Y chromosome from their father, who gets it from HIS father, who got it from HIS father, etc. So any ancestors from his mother’s side are left out. 
Although these tests are interesting, and valid, they’re not complete. They can only assess a small fraction of the large number of people that any one of us is descended from. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

OMG!!!!! ROOMIES!!!!!!!
When I got up this morning I found Jacques with a hitch-hiker!!!!!!!!! HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!




At first, she was  WATCHING THE SHRIMP ON HER BACK!!!!!!  But as soon as she noticed me (which you can see in this photo) she turned her head to look at me.

The Mighty Huntress Strikes Fear in the Hearts of Shrimp Everywhere...NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!! ROOMIES!!!!!!!
> When I got up this morning I found Jacques with a hitch-hiker!!!!!!!!! HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226133
> 
> 
> At first, she was  WATCHING THE SHRIMP ON HER BACK!!!!!!  But as soon as she noticed me (which you can see in this photo) she turned her head to look at me.
> 
> The Mighty Huntress Strikes Fear in the Hearts of Shrimp Everywhere...NOT!!!!!!!



 Atta girl Jacques [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sabine. You speak no English at all?
> You translate your posts?


*Noooooooooooooooooooo !*
I learned English in school and I like the language. I have had a good English teacher. I listen and sing English songs. I only have to translate a few words that are missing, but the longer I write on TFO the less words miss ! It makes me proud and I love to write and speak English but I am no native English speaking person. 
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did he receive any alcohol from Santa?


He and wifey bought a lot of Gin before Christmas .......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sending some your way. Let me know when it gets there.


Thank you ! I will do.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!! ROOMIES!!!!!!!
> When I got up this morning I found Jacques with a hitch-hiker!!!!!!!!! HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226133
> 
> 
> At first, she was  WATCHING THE SHRIMP ON HER BACK!!!!!!  But as soon as she noticed me (which you can see in this photo) she turned her head to look at me.
> 
> The Mighty Huntress Strikes Fear in the Hearts of Shrimp Everywhere...NOT!!!!!!!


You can fill a calender with pics of Jaques and now her roomates/hitchhikers. 
Sooo beautiful, sooo cute !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Here’s mine for comparison Ed.
> View attachment 226122
> 
> 
> And here’s JoesDad’s
> View attachment 226123
> 
> 
> I recently had contact through an Ancestry website from a Canadian who thought we were related 5 generations back. We used GEDmatch.com to compare our DNA files and there was 0% match. I am certain of my lineage as I have original marriage certificates going back 4 of those generations; there’s either has some illegitimacy involved or he got his family tree wrong.


Very interesting ! Thank you for posting it. You are very much British with 41 % !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> You can fill a calender with pics of Jaques and now her roomates/hitchhikers.
> Sooo beautiful, sooo cute !


THANK you!!!!! 
Yes, Jacques could fill up her own calendar!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Bea. 
Yes, Jaques can. She is a beauty and she knows to pose right for pictures.

Hmmmmm your delicious cookies are gone .... eaten by a cookie monster called Sabine.
The big Bee, the Crazy Cat Lady and the tortoise got their place on my new tort enclosures and I hope that today I have the time to take a view into both books.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 

Hello Adam. Why do you hide yourself ? Saw you lurking today but not posting. I hope all is okay with you. We all miss you my dear friend.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Bea.
> Yes, Jaques can. She is a beauty and she knows to pose right for pictures.
> 
> Hmmmmm your delicious cookies are gone .... eaten by a cookie monster called Sabine.
> The big Bee, the Crazy Cat Lady and the tortoise got their place on my new tort enclosures and I hope that today I have the time to take a view into both books.



So glad you’re having fun with them![emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> So glad you’re having fun with them![emoji2]


Yes I have ! Your gifts are really great.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> Hello Adam. Why do you hide yourself ? Saw you lurking today but not posting. I hope all is okay with you. We all miss you my dear friend.


I think Adam puts a LOT of time and energy into this forum, and he pours HIMSELF and his heart into his postings. Sometimes he needs a break, as we all do.


----------



## Kristoff

Hello, roommates! I’m still lurking in the Central European corner of the CDR, but I’ve been trying to keep up. So let’s see if I got this right — 
@ZEROPILOT and @johnandjade finally got to open their TORTOISE gifts — yay! But a part of @Moozillion ‘s gift ended up under John’s tree due to Santa’s delivery mistake. (Because he now uses DHL.)
Everyone had a great Christmas dinner featuring gator tail. (Everyone except me in pre-Christmas Budapest, that is, but of that later.)
@Maro2Bear fed the thousands with one sardine, because — just like @Yvonne G — they all refused to eat it. 
@JoesMum didn’t want to catch the man flu but wanted to catch some z’s. 
@CarolM is happy to be part of the Meerkat Scam, and @Bee62 is on the most recent welcoming committee scaring newcomers with the tales of leprechauns and wool spiders. 
Finally, our beloved Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad has been missing since what Brits call by a rather disturbing name of Boxing Day.   
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

It seems to me I vaguely remember Adam saying something about going somewhere? I looked back to see if I could find it, but couldn't.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates! I’m still lurking in the Central European corner of the CDR, but I’ve been trying to keep up. So let’s see if I got this right —
> @ZEROPILOT and @johnandjade finally got to open their TORTOISE gifts — yay! But a part of @Moozillion ‘s gift ended up under John’s tree due to Santa’s delivery mistake. (Because he now uses DHL.)
> Everyone had a great Christmas dinner featuring gator tail. (Everyone except me in pre-Christmas Budapest, that is, but of that later.)
> @Maro2Bear fed the thousands with one sardine, because — just like @Yvonne G — they all refused to eat it.
> @JoesMum didn’t want to catch the man flu but wanted to catch some z’s.
> @CarolM is happy to be part of the Meerkat Scam, and @Bee62 is on the most recent welcoming committee scaring newcomers with the tales of leprechauns and wool spiders.
> Finally, our beloved Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad has been missing since what Brits call by a rather disturbing name of Boxing Day.
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, everyone!


BRILLIANT SUMMARY!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> BRILLIANT SUMMARY!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


I second that opinion.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Noooooooooooooooooooo !*
> I learned English in school and I like the language. I have had a good English teacher. I listen and sing English songs. I only have to translate a few words that are missing, but the longer I write on TFO the less words miss ! It makes me proud and I love to write and speak English but I am no native English speaking person.
> @ZEROPILOT


You speak English quite well. Most definitely more than I can speak German.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!! ROOMIES!!!!!!!
> When I got up this morning I found Jacques with a hitch-hiker!!!!!!!!! HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226133
> 
> 
> At first, she was  WATCHING THE SHRIMP ON HER BACK!!!!!!  But as soon as she noticed me (which you can see in this photo) she turned her head to look at me.
> 
> The Mighty Huntress Strikes Fear in the Hearts of Shrimp Everywhere...NOT!!!!!!!


Whahaha that is Hilarious. Talk about being bold.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> These really are interesting.
> From what I’ve read, these ancestry DNA tests may be accurate but they’re very NARROW. There are 3 types of DNA. The mitochondrial DNA comes strictly from your mom. She got it from HER mom, who got it from HER mom etc very far back. But we get NO mitochondrial DNA from any women on the FATHER’S side. So our DAD’S mother and all her DNA is NOT AVAILABLE to be tested- we don’t get mitochondrial DNA through ANYof our father’s side. So and ancestry of the FEMALE relatives on our father’s side remains UNKNOWN.
> 
> Another type of DNA they can test for is on the Y chromosome. This only works for men (the mitochondrial DNA works for everyone). But that is also narrow. Guys get their Y chromosome from their father, who gets it from HIS father, who got it from HIS father, etc. So any ancestors from his mother’s side are left out.
> Although these tests are interesting, and valid, they’re not complete. They can only assess a small fraction of the large number of people that any one of us is descended from. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Wow. You are a fountain of information. But basically what you are saying is...is that when you get married everyone should take the wifes surname as that is the traceable line [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Wow. You are a fountain of information. But basically what you are saying is...is that when you get married everyone should take the wifes surname as that is the traceable line [emoji6]



Sort of.
Even then, you get ONLY your mother’s mother’s mother’s mother’s mother’s (etc ) oldest female ancestors. You get NONE of your maternal grandfather and his family or your maternal great-grandfather and his family; or any of the great-great-grandfather and his family etc . 
I forgot the 3rd type of DNA is the autosomal: the 23 chromosomes we all have. That is a hit-or-miss hodgepodge from random relatives.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Wow. You are a fountain of information. But basically what you are saying is...is that when you get married everyone should take the wifes surname as that is the traceable line [emoji6]



I really just read reviews of the different ancestry companies. And I had 1 genetics class at college/university.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I really just read reviews of the different ancestry companies. And I had 1 genetics class at college/university.[emoji6]


Still an impressive amount of knowledge.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates! I’m still lurking in the Central European corner of the CDR, but I’ve been trying to keep up. So let’s see if I got this right —
> @ZEROPILOT and @johnandjade finally got to open their TORTOISE gifts — yay! But a part of @Moozillion ‘s gift ended up under John’s tree due to Santa’s delivery mistake. (Because he now uses DHL.)
> Everyone had a great Christmas dinner featuring gator tail. (Everyone except me in pre-Christmas Budapest, that is, but of that later.)
> @Maro2Bear fed the thousands with one sardine, because — just like @Yvonne G — they all refused to eat it.
> @JoesMum didn’t want to catch the man flu but wanted to catch some z’s.
> @CarolM is happy to be part of the Meerkat Scam, and @Bee62 is on the most recent welcoming committee scaring newcomers with the tales of leprechauns and wool spiders.
> Finally, our beloved Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad has been missing since what Brits call by a rather disturbing name of Boxing Day.
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, everyone!


 A fantastic summery Lena !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It seems to me I vaguely remember Adam saying something about going somewhere? I looked back to see if I could find it, but couldn't.


I believe not. He is lurking out of his corner today.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You speak English quite well. Most definitely more than I can speak German.


Thank you Carol. Well, I do my very best ....
Have you had German in school ? How long ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Sort of.
> Even then, you get ONLY your mother’s mother’s mother’s mother’s mother’s (etc ) oldest female ancestors. You get NONE of your maternal grandfather and his family or your maternal great-grandfather and his family; or any of the great-great-grandfather and his family etc .
> I forgot the 3rd type of DNA is the autosomal: the 23 chromosomes we all have. That is a hit-or-miss hodgepodge from random relatives.


So such a DNA test only tells the half truth ? What a pity.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon roommates 
I hope you are all well.
I just switched phones, my last one died.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> So such a DNA test only tells the half truth ? What a pity.


No even half. A very small amount, although the amount it DOES tell is probably pretty accurate. But much, much more is left out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> And that is deliberate provocation of Adam! The real cheese enthusiasts won’t go near that stuff


I thought that the outrage would poke him from his slumber.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Here’s mine for comparison Ed.
> View attachment 226122
> 
> 
> And here’s JoesDad’s
> View attachment 226123
> 
> 
> I recently had contact through an Ancestry website from a Canadian who thought we were related 5 generations back. We used GEDmatch.com to compare our DNA files and there was 0% match. I am certain of my lineage as I have original marriage certificates going back 4 of those generations; there’s either has some illegitimacy involved or he got his family tree wrong.


I haven't gone on the web with my DNA yet. But I will. I have a specific reason...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> I do hope he is well. Unusual for him to stay away from the CDR for very long.


No. He has at times gone away for weeks. Even months.
It's not unusual.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> .. I'll pass on the Mountain Dew. I prefer Root Beer!


A good Root Beer will also work.....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. Well, I do my very best ....
> Have you had German in school ? How long ?


No we did not have German in school. All I know is: Danke. Bite. Nien. Gooden nagte. Gooden dag - I can say them. I don't think I have spelt them correct though and one or two of those words might be dutch. Lol


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No we did not have German in school. All I know is: Danke. Bite. Nien. Gooden nagte. Gooden dag - I can say them. I don't think I have spelt them correct though and one or two of those words might be dutch. Lol


When you have no German at school it is no problem that you don`t speak the language. Your words are:
Danke - Thank you
Bitte - Please ...
Nein - No
Guten Abend - Good evening
Guten Tag - Good day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here, they train police dogs in German. So NEIN is good to know in case you happen to have a police K9 attached to your arm or leg.
Spanish is the second language most often taught here.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here, they train police dogs in German. So NEIN is good to know in case you happen to have a police K9 attached to your arm or leg.
> Spanish is the second language most often taught here.



I took French in high school and German at college. Now I wish I had tAken Spanish- I would actually use it!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here, they train police dogs in German. So NEIN is good to know in case you happen to have a police K9 attached to your arm or leg.
> Spanish is the second language most often taught here.


Interesting that the police dogs are trained in German.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

One serious issue with @Tidgy's Dad not being here.....
This place becomes eerily quiet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> I took French in high school and German at college. Now I wish I had tAken Spanish- I would actually use it!!!! [emoji2]


I know quite a bit of Cuban Spanish.
Unfortunately, a lot of those words and terms mean nothing to other Spanish speakers.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> One serious issue with @Tidgy's Dad not being here.....
> This place becomes eerily quiet.


Yes. He's very much the guiding star of the CDR.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I haven't gone on the web with my DNA yet. But I will. I have a specific reason...



I did see on The Today Show they tested triplets with 3 different kits and they all matched up. They companies didn’t know they were related. 

I have always wanted to try it. 

I hope you get your answers.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When you have no German at school it is no problem that you don`t speak the language. Your words are:
> Danke - Thank you
> Bitte - Please ...
> Nein - No
> Guten Abend - Good evening
> Guten Tag - Good day


Thank you for that. Learnt something new.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here, they train police dogs in German. So NEIN is good to know in case you happen to have a police K9 attached to your arm or leg.
> Spanish is the second language most often taught here.


Lol. I agree with you there.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I did see on The Today Show they tested triplets with 3 different kits and they all matched up. They companies didn’t know they were related.
> 
> I have always wanted to try it.
> 
> I hope you get your answers.



My DNA matches online beautifully with someone I know to share Great Grandparents. Her Dad’s Dad and my Mum’s Dad were brothers.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s wild and wet in Kent again. 

Everyone is having a lie in this morning. Except me... the rain lashing against the bedroom window woke me! JoesDad is still banished to the spare room with his cough and cold. 

@CarolM I am afraid we couldn’t take pictures yesterday of the Harry Potter exhibition.  It was very good. They explored the magical subjects taken at Hogwarts through old books and documents and other magical artefacts and also had some manuscripts and drawings by JK Rowling. It was fascinating. 

Of the Rowling documents, I’ll mention three:

- The Divination teacher was originally named Enid Petigrew... which would have made her related to Peter Petigrew ... which would have changed the plot of the books!

- Harry’s friend Dean was originally Gary

- In the Chamber of Secrets, the flying car originally crashed into the lake and Harry and Ron were rescued by merpeople. They had the manuscript there for you to read  This bit was dropped and the car crashed into the whomping willow instead 

They even had a glass case with an invisibility cloak on display. It looked like there was just a hook in the case, but the sign said that if you squinted and looked out of the corner of your eye you might just catch a glimmer of it....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s wild and wet in Kent again.
> 
> Everyone is having a lie in this morning. Except me... the rain lashing against the bedroom window woke me! JoesDad is still banished to the spare room with his cough and cold.
> 
> @CarolM I am afraid we couldn’t take pictures yesterday of the Harry Potter exhibition.  It was very good. They explored the magical subjects taken at Hogwarts through old books and documents and other magical artefacts and also had some manuscripts and drawings by JK Rowling. It was fascinating.
> 
> Of the Rowling documents, I’ll mention three:
> 
> - The Divination teacher was originally named Enid Petigrew... which would have made her related to Peter Petigrew ... which would have changed the plot of the books!
> 
> - Harry’s friend Dean was originally Gary
> 
> - In the Chamber of Secrets, the flying car originally crashed into the lake and Harry and Ron were rescued by merpeople. They had the manuscript there for you to read  This bit was dropped and the car crashed into the whomping willow instead
> 
> They even had a glass case with an invisibility cloak on display. It looked like there was just a hook in the case, but the sign said that if you squinted and looked out of the corner of your eye you might just catch a glimmer of it....


Oh pity about the photos but thank you so much for the information. As soon as I get home from work I will be showing my son. Thank you thank you thank you.[emoji8]


----------



## DE42

What the heck is this place lol.


----------



## CarolM

I just found out what I thought was dandelion is actually cat's ear. Now I have to figure out where I can get dandelion from here in the Cape. Damn but they all look the same.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I just found out what I thought was dandelion is actually cat's ear. Now I have to figure out where I can get dandelion from here in the Cape. Damn but they all look the same.


Around here is full of it we fight it all the time in the yard. Just get you a few seeds and plant. In no time you will be growing so much they will call you the dandelion king.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> What the heck is this place lol.


Hi
And Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. This is the place where all sorts of things happen and definitely get interesting. A little later when some of the other roommates start waking up, I am sure they will give a better run down or explanation of what this place is. But although it is called the Cold Dark Room it is actually filled with lots of warmth and light.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> What the heck is this place lol.



Hello and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 

It’s a place of nonsense, puns, cheese and conversation around the globe somewhat dimly lit by the flying jellyfish. Watch out for the wool spider; she’s probably taking in the Christmas decorations she knitted. 

Pull up an armadillo and take a seat.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hi
> And Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. This is the place where all sorts of things happen and definitely get interesting. A little later when some of the other roommates start waking up, I am sure they will give a better run down or explanation of what this place is. But although it is called the Cold Dark Room it is actually filled with lots of warmth and light.


So a talk thread for the most part. I can get down with that. 
As someone that has seasonal depression this may be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Around here is full of it we fight it all the time in the yard. Just get you a few seeds and plant. In no time you will be growing so much they will call you the dandelion king.


Where is here? Sorry I couldn't see your location.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Where is here? Sorry I couldn't see your location.


East TN in the U.S.


----------



## DE42

In all honesty I had just got woken up by a gall from Egypt and was just browsing through here before going back to bed. But this is cool. I will come back to this dark cold jellyfish lit room from time to time.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> East TN in the U.S.


Lol. I live in Cape Town South Africa. And apparently what I thought was dandelion is actually catsear. Go figure. The catsear I see all over the place. The dandelion on google I see looks very much like the catsear. So now I am totally confused. I think the dandelion has a more bushy flower and slightly more prickly leaves. Believe it or not I cannot get weed seeds here. I must go find the plants somewhere. Which makes me wary of them if not found in my garden. Oh well good exercise. It is walking time for me to see if I cannot find some plants to cultivate..


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Lol. I live in Cape Town South Africa. And apparently what I thought was dandelion is actually catsear. Go figure. The catsear I see all over the place. The dandelion on google I see looks very much like the catsear. So now I am totally confused. I think the dandelion has a more bushy flower and slightly more prickly leaves. Believe it or not I cannot get weed seeds here. I must go find the plants somewhere. Which makes me wary of them if not found in my garden. Oh well good exercise. It is walking time for me to see if I cannot find some plants to cultivate..


Well I wish you the best of luck on your search. I grew it inside for a while for my bearded dragons. They loved the stuff.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> In all honesty I had just got woken up by a gall from Egypt and was just browsing through here before going back to bed. But this is cool. I will come back to this dark cold jellyfish lit room from time to time.


Cool. All species are welcome here, even humans


----------



## Moozillion

I bet Adam’s gone Walkabout again...[emoji848]


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> What the heck is this place lol.


This is the place where you come to rest and relax after a tiring day at work. You're more than welcome here


----------



## Moozillion

If Adam IS taking a break, I wish he would MENTION it, so we at least know he's OK. He had a near-fatal bout of tuberculosis some years back, and one worries.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I took French in high school and German at college. Now I wish I had tAken Spanish- I would actually use it!!!! [emoji2]


I took French some years too, but I have forgotten almost every thing because I don`t speak or use the language. With English it is different. You see, read and hear English everywhere, so it is easier to recall what you have learned in school.
I don`t speak Spanish !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> What the heck is this place lol.


Hi DE42, you have visited the Cold Dark Room. You are welcome. Reach out for an armadillo to sit on and the Leprechaun, the substitute of the one legged pirat may serve you a coffee or tea. Talk and hear silly and serious things with us. We are living in our dark cold corners here. Only the yellyfish are able to lighten the dark a little bit but they need to be polished. It seems they are a little bit neglected at present.
Be aware of the nasty, naughty meerkats. When something went wrong it is always their fault ! Don`t be afraid of the snowleopard because she only eats carrots but be careful of the woolspider if it exist. We don`t know so well.
Do you like cheese ?????
@DE42


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> One serious issue with @Tidgy's Dad not being here.....
> This place becomes eerily quiet.


That`s our problem ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you for that. Learnt something new.


My pleasure ! 
If someone wants to learn a little bit German, please feel free to ask me.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I just found out what I thought was dandelion is actually cat's ear. Now I have to figure out where I can get dandelion from here in the Cape. Damn but they all look the same.


Seeds ? Do you want some ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Around here is full of it we fight it all the time in the yard. Just get you a few seeds and plant. In no time you will be growing so much they will call you the dandelion king.


Where do you live De42 and do you have a name, if I may ask.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi DE42, you have visited the Cold Dark Room. You are welcome. Reach out for an armadillo to sit on and the Leprechaun, the substitute of the one legged pirat may serve you a coffee or tea. Talk and hear silly and serious things with us. We are living in our dark cold corners here. Only the yellyfish are able to lighten the dark a little bit but they need to be polished. It seems they are a little bit neglected at present.
> Be aware of the nasty, naughty meerkats. When something went wrong it is always their fault ! Don`t be afraid of the snowleopard because she only eats carrots but be careful of the woolspider if it exist. We don`t know so well.
> Do you like cheese ?????
> @DE42



ah yes. 
I must have fallen asleep here in this room. The snow leopard woke me up though so no worries. My chair seams to have wondered off somewhere but I've ask the leprechaun to help me find it. Everyone seams to stay in the corners a lot. Do the woolspiders live in the middle of the room?

I do like cheese. Do you have some?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Seeds ? Do you want some ?


If I cannot find anything, then I might just take you up on that. You are however such a sweetheart for offering.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> ah yes.
> I must have fallen asleep here in this room. The snow leopard woke me up though so no worries. My chair seams to have wondered off somewhere but I've ask the leprechaun to help me find it. Everyone seams to stay in the corners a lot. Do the woolspiders live in the middle of the room?
> 
> I do like cheese. Do you have some?


Lol. Looks like you have this..


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Where do you live De42 and do you have a name, if I may ask.


I live just off to the side of the middle of nowhere in the Appalachian Mountains near the border of North Carolina in Tennessee. In particular I live in a place called coffee Ridge; actually the subsection coffee Ridge Loop at the head of coffee Ridge to me more precise. This is of course in the United States of America. 
My name is Daniel son of Floyd son of Varnel. But you may call me Daniel or Dan if you wish.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Lol. Looks like you have this..


Lol thanks. I was reading some of the start to this thread last night but I am sad to say that I do not believe that I will make it all the way through.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> ah yes.
> I must have fallen asleep here in this room. The snow leopard woke me up though so no worries. My chair seams to have wondered off somewhere but I've ask the leprechaun to help me find it. Everyone seams to stay in the corners a lot. Do the woolspiders live in the middle of the room?
> 
> I do like cheese. Do you have some?


Fine that you like cheese. When Adam has not eaten all there should be cheese for you. I take a look. 
It is hopefully only one woolspider ( id it exist ) but no one knows where it is. The armadillos often wander off, search for another but don`t use the biggest one. That is our coffee and tee table !


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Lol thanks. I was reading some of the start to this thread last night but I am sad to say that I do not believe that I will make it all the way through.


Well at the bottom it mentions the number of pages (I think) and 8979 which is what it shows on my phone is rather alot to get through.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure !
> If someone wants to learn a little bit German, please feel free to ask me.


My mom's mother had German parents, but Mom only learned a little German.

My spelling is probably off, but some things I remember her saying:
"Auf der Arbeit!" which she said meant "off to work!"
"macht nicht aus" which she said meant "it doesn't matter"
"Bist du eine Teufel" which she said meant "you're a little devil!"
Is the English translation of these right, Sabine? @Bee62


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well at the bottom it mentions the number of pages (I think) and 8979 which is what it shows on my phone is rather alot to get through.


89787 post and counting.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I live just off to the side of the middle of nowhere in the Appalachian Mountains near the border of North Carolina in Tennessee. In particular I live in a place called coffee Ridge; actually the subsection coffee Ridge Loop at the head of coffee Ridge to me more precise. This is of course in the United States of America.
> My name is Daniel son of Floyd son of Varnel. But you may call me Daniel or Dan if you wish.


Oh, thank you very much for this information. I like "Dan", when you allow me to call you so. I am Sabine from cold, old Germany ! You can call me Bee if you want.
In the middle of nowhere sounds good to me. I don`t like towns. I like nowheres very much !


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> My mom's mother had German parents, but Mom only learned a little German.
> 
> My spelling is probably off, but some things I remember her saying:
> "Auf der Arbeit!" which she said meant "off to work!"
> "macht nicht aus" which she said meant "it doesn't matter"
> "Bist du eine Teufel" which she said meant "you're a little devil!"
> Is the English translation of these right, Sabine?


I like the Bist du eine teufel one.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I live just off to the side of the middle of nowhere in the Appalachian Mountains near the border of North Carolina in Tennessee. In particular I live in a place called coffee Ridge; actually the subsection coffee Ridge Loop at the head of coffee Ridge to me more precise. This is of course in the United States of America.
> My name is Daniel son of Floyd son of Varnel. But you may call me Daniel or Dan if you wish.


That's really cool, Dan! When I was a kid, my parents had a summer cabin in Murphy, North Carolina which is kind of near where North Carolina, Tennessee and Georgia all come together. I haven't heard of Coffee Ridge, but that doesn't mean anything because, as a kid ,i would not have noticed anything outside of where we were. The Appalachians are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. I envy you getting to live there!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Sabine, I bet you would like the Appalalchian mountain area! If i understand correctly, they are a very old mountain range (as mountains go). They often have clouds and fog, so different areas are called The Smoky Mountains and the Blue Ridge Mountains. They are not nearly as high and dramatic as your Alps and the other mountains in Germany, but they have their own beauty. I miss them. 
@Bee62


----------



## Moozillion

Off to have lunch with a friend.
Not see you all later!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My mom's mother had German parents, but Mom only learned a little German.
> 
> My spelling is probably off, but some things I remember her saying:
> "Auf der Arbeit!" which she said meant "off to work!"
> "macht nicht aus" which she said meant "it doesn't matter"
> "Bist du eine Teufel" which she said meant "you're a little devil!"
> Is the English translation of these right, Sabine? @Bee62


Yes it is Bea ! 100 points for you.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> That's really cool, Dan! When I was a kid, my parents had a summer cabin in Murphy, North Carolina which is kind of near where North Carolina, Tennessee and Georgia all come together. I haven't heard of Coffee Ridge, but that doesn't mean anything because, as a kid ,i would not have noticed anything outside of where we were. The Appalachians are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. I envy you getting to live there!!!


They are but I am actually thinking about moving once I finish college to a place with more people than where I am now and a but warmer. I hate the cold, no offence to the owner of the room. 
I think charelston sc would be a nice place to live and it had plenty of job opportunities for the field I'm going into. 

It will be sad to sale this house though if I do move. My father and I built it ourselves. 

Yep that's the only two pics of the outside I have on my phone lol.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Sabine, I bet you would like the Appalalchian mountain area! If i understand correctly, they are a very old mountain range (as mountains go). They often have clouds and fog, so different areas are called The Smoky Mountains and the Blue Ridge Mountains. They are not nearly as high and dramatic as your Alps and the other mountains in Germany, but they have their own beauty. I miss them.
> @Bee62


I know I would like it ! Much space, much nature, only a few people.... Oh yes, that`s it !
Blue Ridge Mountain ? John Denver, my beloved country singer mentioned these mountains in a song ! Take me home country roads:


Take Me Home, Country Roads
John Denver
Almost heaven, West Virginia
Blue ridge mountains, Shenandoah river
Life is old there, older than the trees
Younger than the mountains, blowing like a breeze
Country roads, take me home
To the place I belong
West Virginia
Mountain mamma, take me home
Country roads
All my memories, gather round her
Modest lady, stranger to blue water
Dark and dusty, painted on the sky
Misty taste of moonshine, teardrop in my eye
Country roads, take me home
To the place I belong
West Virginia
Mountain mamma, take me home
Country roads
I hear her voice in the morning hour she calls me
Radio reminds me of my home far away
Driving down the road I get a feeling
That I…


----------



## DE42

This is a small church about 2 mile down the road. I live more towards that mountain.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They are but I am actually thinking about moving once I finish college to a place with more people than where I am now and a but warmer. I hate the cold, no offence to the owner of the room.
> I think charelston sc would be a nice place to live and it had plenty of job opportunities for the field I'm going into.
> 
> It will be sad to sale this house though if I do move. My father and I built it ourselves.
> 
> Yep that's the only two pics of the outside I have on my phone lol.
> View attachment 226233
> View attachment 226234


In summer it looks nice there .... but in winter.... brrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... very cold ! Although it is lovely there !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> If I cannot find anything, then I might just take you up on that. You are however such a sweetheart for offering.


Thank you Carol. I like to help when I can and to send you some dandelion seeds seems easy to me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know I would like it ! Much space, much nature, only a few people.... Oh yes, that`s it !
> Blue Ridge Mountain ? John Denver, my beloved countra singer mentioned these mountains in a song ! Take me home country roads:
> 
> 
> Take Me Home, Country Roads
> John Denver
> Almost heaven, West Virginia
> Blue ridge mountains, Shenandoah river
> Life is old there, older than the trees
> Younger than the mountains, blowing like a breeze
> Country roads, take me home
> To the place I belong
> West Virginia
> Mountain mamma, take me home
> Country roads
> All my memories, gather round her
> Modest lady, stranger to blue water
> Dark and dusty, painted on the sky
> Misty taste of moonshine, teardrop in my eye
> Country roads, take me home
> To the place I belong
> West Virginia
> Mountain mamma, take me home
> Country roads
> I hear her voice in the morning hour she calls me
> Radio reminds me of my home far away
> Driving down the road I get a feeling
> That I…


Oohh. I like John Denver. My favorites are the one you mentioned above and Leaving on a Jet plane.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oohh. I like John Denver. My favorites are the one you mentioned above and Leaving on a Jet plane.


Wow, I like you because you like John Denver !
My favorite song of him is: *Boy from the country.* It is the text that makes that song special !


----------



## Bee62

and the second best ( for me ) of John Denver


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wow, I like you because you like John Denver !
> My favorite song of him is: *Boy from the country.* It is the text that makes that song special !


That is the first time I am hearing that one and you are right it is a beautiful one. Me thinks it is time again to listen to some John Denver music.


----------



## Bee62

and my third:






and a part of these lyrics are under each post of me .....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and the second best ( for me ) of John Denver


Another good one. It has been a long time since I have listened to him.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Another good one. It has been a long time since I have listened to him.


I saw John Denver in a live concert in Berlin, Germany in 1981 and it was overwhelming ! I am a fan of his music since the 70er years. Can`t understand that he is dead.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and my third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a part of these lyrics are under each post of me .....


Whahaha. So I am listening to this in the kitchen while I make supper. And I am dancing to it. My husband walks out the room and looks to see what is going on. Now he thinks I am crazy. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I saw John Denver in a live concert in Berlin, Germany in 1981 and it was overwhelming ! I am a fan of his music since the 70er years. Can`t understand that he is dead.


My father used to listen to him. That is where I learnt to like his music. I also like John Whittaker especially the whistle song. And I am not sure if the singers Des and Dawn were known overseas. They were South African and sang songs like - The seagulls name was Nelson etc.


----------



## johnandjade

DE42 said:


> So a talk thread for the most part. I can get down with that.
> As someone that has seasonal depression this may be just what the doctor ordered.



you’re not alone


----------



## DE42

This is probably my favorite song. 




One of the few I like from him lol


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> My father used to listen to him. That is where I learnt to like his music. I also like John Whittaker especially the whistle song. And I am not sure if the singers Des and Dawn were known overseas. They were South African and sang songs like - The seagulls name was Nelson etc.







This one is my favorite.


----------



## DE42

johnandjade said:


> you’re not alone


I know a lot of people do. I have mild depression all year but in this season it is worse and I typically isolate myself which makes it worse since I'm an extrovert. 


It will be better when school starts back in the spring.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> My father used to listen to him. That is where I learnt to like his music. I also like John Whittaker especially the whistle song. And I am not sure if the singers Des and Dawn were known overseas. They were South African and sang songs like - The seagulls name was Nelson etc.


Yes, that reminds me that I am little bit older than you ... John Whittaker I know too, but Des and Dawn I don`t know, but I founmd them on YouTube.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is probably my favorite song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the few I like from him lol


I enjoyed that. Hadn't heard it before.


----------



## DE42

This one is good and it's about coming home to the area around where I live. JOHNSON CITY is my nearest city to me. About a 40 min drive.


----------



## DE42

Forgot to add the song. Lol


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> This one is my favorite.


I just found the same song by John Denver. I wonder who sang it first.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Forgot to add the song. Lol


I know this and like it too.


----------



## johnandjade

DE42 said:


> I know a lot of people do. I have mild depression all year but in this season it is worse and I typically isolate myself which makes it worse since I'm an extrovert.
> 
> 
> It will be better when school starts back in the spring.



joesmum, one of the roomies here sent me a SAD lamp, as well as a kinder egg and a mars bar which i was given permission to deep fry ( im in glasgow) 


best place to be


----------



## johnandjade

i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form




i think he will reply.


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I did see on The Today Show they tested triplets with 3 different kits and they all matched up. They companies didn’t know they were related.
> 
> I have always wanted to try it.
> 
> I hope you get your answers.


Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.


I hope that's a candy cane, John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I just found out what I thought was dandelion is actually cat's ear. Now I have to figure out where I can get dandelion from here in the Cape. Damn but they all look the same.


Do you have any "Ethnic" grocery stores nearby.
Here, locally almost every Indian and Spanish grocery carries dandelion greens. Two types even!
And tons of other tort edible greenery.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.


Mr. JULY 2018
Men of the COLD DARK ROOM Calendar.
For sale soon


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Do you have any "Ethnic" grocery stores nearby.
> Here, locally almost every Indian and Spanish grocery carries dandelion greens. Two types even!
> And tons of other tort edible greenery.


I am not sure. I will need to Google it.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I am not sure. I will need to Google it.


Especially the Indian grocers (as in from India)
Lots of cool greenery. They are largely vegetarian it seems.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Especially the Indian grocers (as in from India)
> Lots of cool greenery. They are largely vegetarian it seems.


We should have some Indian shops around.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> We should have some Indian shops around.


I know nothing about so. Africa
Except I love the accents.
I'm a big fan of accents.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know nothing about so. Africa
> Except I love the accents.
> I'm a big fan of accents.


I must admit I don't like our accent. I prefer the scottish or irish accents. Although I cannot always understand what they are saying. I just like listening to them.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. So I am listening to this in the kitchen while I make supper. And I am dancing to it. My husband walks out the room and looks to see what is going on. Now he thinks I am crazy. Love it.


No, I am sure your not crazy !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I know a lot of people do. I have mild depression all year but in this season it is worse and I typically isolate myself which makes it worse since I'm an extrovert.
> 
> 
> It will be better when school starts back in the spring.


Stay with us, talk with us and laugh with us. I think your depression have to go ! Give it a try !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I know nothing about so. Africa
> Except I love the accents.
> I'm a big fan of accents.


 German accent too ???


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I must admit I don't like our accent. I prefer the scottish or irish accents. Although I cannot always understand what they are saying. I just like listening to them.


Oh, I think we will need a talkline that everyone can hear the voice and the accent from each other !!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I think we will need a talkline that everyone can hear the voice and the accent from each other !!!!


Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Especially the Indian grocers (as in from India)
> Lots of cool greenery. They are largely vegetarian it seems.


I only found chinese shops. That is the bad news. The good news is that I did find a place that sells dandelion seeds. Yay.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Forgot to add the song. Lol


I only like Patsy Cline and Willy Nelson. My grand daughter just told me Kindle has the music availability. I'm going to look into that. I don't have a radio in the house.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.


Oh good grief! Now we need an "enter at your own risk" disclaimer.


----------



## DE42

I should be cleaning house but instead I'm doing nothing and sitting here. Anyone want to come and do it for me?


----------



## DE42

It's nice when it's clean lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's nice when it's clean lol
> View attachment 226254
> View attachment 226255
> View attachment 226256


Hmmm what to do. What to do. Eat some cheese might give you the energy to get started.


----------



## Bambam1989

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.


I officially know you too well[emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> It's nice when it's clean lol
> View attachment 226254
> View attachment 226255
> View attachment 226256


Welcome to the CDR Dan.
I love a big open kitchen, most important room in the house.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope that's a candy cane, John.



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mr. JULY 2018
> Men of the COLD DARK ROOM Calendar.
> For sale soon



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
You’re on a ROLL, Ed!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Oh good grief! Now we need an "enter at your own risk" disclaimer.



HAHSHAHAHAHA!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> I officially know you too well[emoji33]


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
Y’all are killing me!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.



Posing for your next year’s Christmas card???!?!

...and WHO took that photo[emoji33]??!?!


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.


Oh my God !  Did you eat the big sausage after taking the pic ?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mr. JULY 2018
> Men of the COLD DARK ROOM Calendar.
> For sale soon


When all men of the CDR pose I want one.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's nice when it's clean lol
> View attachment 226254
> View attachment 226255
> View attachment 226256


Your kitchen and living room, Dan ?
I like it. Looks very comfortable. I like wood. Furniture made of wood and wooden floors or walls. Wood is beautiful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I only like Patsy Cline and Willy Nelson. My grand daughter just told me Kindle has the music availability. I'm going to look into that. I don't have a radio in the house.


Darius Rucker is a fellow University of South Carolina Gamecocks alumni.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Your kitchen and living room, Dan ?
> I like it. Looks very comfortable. I like wood. Furniture made of wood and wooden floors or walls. Wood is beautiful.


It is. Those was edited ofcouse. Lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> German accent too ???


Maybe not.
My grandparents weren't very sexy.....


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> It is. Those was edited ofcouse. Lol
> 
> View attachment 226264


Sweet doggies!!!!!  What are their names?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe not.
> My grandparents weren't very sexy.....


...at least not when you knew them!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Sweet doggies!!!!!  What are their names?


The black and white girl is Tali and the tan boy is Sparky


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I only found chinese shops. That is the bad news. The good news is that I did find a place that sells dandelion seeds. Yay.


Yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I should be cleaning house but instead I'm doing nothing and sitting here. Anyone want to come and do it for me?


Too far away !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe not.
> My grandparents weren't very sexy.....


 You make me sad !


----------



## DE42

My family originated from the black forest of Germany.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It is. Those was edited ofcouse. Lol
> 
> View attachment 226264


Cute ! 
Btw: Do you have a tort ? What species ? Pics ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My family originated from the black forest of Germany.


Fine !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Cute !
> Btw: Do you have a tort ? What species ? Pics ?


I don't have any pics right now. 
But we have a lot of turtles. 
I'm not sure if the eastern box turtle is really a turtle or tortoise but we have a lot of those and well as the ornate box turtle. 
This is a list of turtle species.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I don't have any pics right now.
> But we have a lot of turtles.
> I'm not sure if the eastern box turtle is really a turtle or tortoise but we have a lot of those and well as the ornate box turtle.
> This is a list of turtle species.
> View attachment 226274


Wow ! That`s a lot of turtles. They need much space I guess.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! That`s a lot of turtles. They need much space I guess.


I've not personally seen all of them. I have seen lots of common snapping turtles, eastern box turtles, ornate box turtles, RES, YBS, and EPT. I've also seen a species of soft shell in the river but I'm not sure on the species but the do have a back spine and some spots on their shells. I've never seen one over 10" across the shell.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It is. Those was edited ofcouse. Lol
> 
> View attachment 226264


The one looks like it couldn't care less on what you are doing and the other one is wondering what you are up to now or when are you going to play


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe not.
> My grandparents weren't very sexy.....


Poor Bee. You can use a dutch or afrikaans one. They should be close enough to a german sounding one.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My family originated from the black forest of Germany.


Is that where the black forest chocolate cake came from?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've not personally seen all of them. I have seen lots of common snapping turtles, eastern box turtles, ornate box turtles, RES, YBS, and EPT. I've also seen a species of soft shell in the river but I'm not sure on the species but the do have a back spine and some spots on their shells. I've never seen one over 10" across the shell.


So are your turtles then all wild and in your back garden so to speak? That must be so cool to be able to observe them in their natural habitats. And you don't need to worry about doing anything wrong in your husbandry.


----------



## CarolM

I'm so lonelyyyyyyy so lonelyyyyy (well until the rest of my roommates wake up) hmmm what can I get up to ....


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I'm so lonelyyyyyyy so lonelyyyyy (well until the rest of my roommates wake up) hmmm what can I get up to ....


Careful that's how I always end up in trouble lol.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> The one looks like it couldn't care less on what you are doing and the other one is wondering what you are up to now or when are you going to play


@De42 shouldn't you be sleeping


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Careful that's how I always end up in trouble lol.


Did I wake you up with my posts? Not that I am complaining. It is nice that someone else is awake now too. And I am always a good girl. Just every now and then my other side manages to escape and play havoc.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> So are your turtles then all wild and in your back garden so to speak? That must be so cool to be able to observe them in their natural habitats. And you don't need to worry about doing anything wrong in your husbandry.


I do not have any as pets right now no. We gave had a few snappers in the fish pond that we took back to the river. I did have a baby one of those I kept for a month or so before I turned it back into the wild. It still had an egg tooth when I found him. Only seen the though. He was stuck in my small koi pond and could not get out. 

I do see box turtles often. As a kid I would catch them and bring them to my house and turn lose in our swamp. I don't do that anymore lol. But I do move them across the road when I see one stuck in the middle from time to time. There are sadly becoming fewer and fewer as years go by. I think the population is dwindling due to the increasing coyote population as well as road traffic. 

The sliders I always see at the walking trail it town. I've even watched one laying eggs in the bank there once. That was cool. 

The soft shells I mainly fund on the end of a fish hook unfortunately. Most I believe live after being accidently caught but there are a few that I know did not.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> @De42 shouldn't you be sleeping


Well I was cleaning and did just laid down. I was checking this before I went to sleep


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I do not have any as pets right now no. We gave had a few snappers in the fish pond that we took back to the river. I did have a baby one of those I kept for a month or so before I turned it back into the wild. It still had an egg tooth when I found him. Only seen the though. He was stuck in my small koi pond and could not get out.
> 
> I do see box turtles often. As a kid I would catch them and bring them to my house and turn lose in our swamp. I don't do that anymore lol. But I do move them across the road when I see one stuck in the middle from time to time. There are sadly becoming fewer and fewer as years go by. I think the population is dwindling due to the increasing coyote population as well as road traffic.
> 
> The sliders I always see at the walking trail it town. I've even watched one laying eggs in the bank there once. That was cool.
> 
> The soft shells I mainly fund on the end of a fish hook unfortunately. Most I believe live after being accidently caught but there are a few that I know did not.


Oh that is so interesting and so sad re the fish hook thing. But you are lucky that you get to see so many varieties. Really awesome.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I was cleaning and did just laid down. I was checking this before I went to sleep


So you eventually got the energy to clean. All spic and span now I hope.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I was cleaning and did just laid down. I was checking this before I went to sleep


And sounds like me.....you're addicted. Ha ha ha


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> So you eventually got the energy to clean. All spic and span now I hope.[emoji1]


Maybe by the end of tomorrow lol. But I knocked a dent in it. Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Maybe by the end of tomorrow lol. But I knocked a dent in it. Lol


Well done on the dent. It is somewhere to start. After a few more dents it will look like a work of art.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Maybe by the end of tomorrow lol. But I knocked a dent in it. Lol


I just got done washing dishes... And listening to John Denver. 
I'm up for another hour waiting for the hubby to get home


----------



## Bambam1989

What have you been up to Carol?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I just got done washing dishes... And listening to John Denver.
> I'm up for another hour waiting for the hubby to get home


My dishes are waiting for me...[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> What have you been up to Carol?


Also listening to John Denver (I think Sabine got me going with that) watching my tort and sleeping. It is now 08.23 in the morning here and a Saturday. So my time is my own for a while. I will be getting some seeds to grow for baby and most probably also go to the beach with the family for some sunshine and fun. [emoji1] what are your plans when you wake up?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Also listening to John Denver (I think Sabine got me going with that) watching my tort and sleeping. It is now 08.23 in the morning here and a Saturday. So my time is my own for a while. I will be getting some seeds to grow for baby and most probably also go to the beach with the family for some sunshine and fun. [emoji1] what are your plans when you wake up?


Aww I'm jealous of your warm sunshiney weather.
I finished the piece I was working on today, so tomorrow I will get to start on a new picture.. or work on that sculpture I still haven't finished. My husband will be home so I will have to actually do some house cleaning instead of just pretending to.. blah the dreaded house cleaning!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Aww I'm jealous of your warm sunshiney weather.
> I finished the piece I was working on today, so tomorrow I will get to start on a new picture.. or work on that sculpture I still haven't finished. My husband will be home so I will have to actually do some house cleaning instead of just pretending to.. blah the dreaded house cleaning!


Awesome you finished your piece. And I know what you mean re the cleaning. I think it is the same feeling we all get? Lol I actually prefer our winter as Summer gets way too hot for me. But I will send some your way. Let me know when yoy get it [emoji6]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Awesome you finished your piece. And I know what you mean re the cleaning. I think it is the same feeling we all get? Lol I actually prefer our winter as Summer gets way too hot for me. But I will send some your way. Let me know when yoy get it [emoji6]


Id rather it be over a 100 than below 40 lol


----------



## DE42

My forecast


----------



## DE42

Well everyone. It has been a good day in the room. But I think I'm going to turn it for the night.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Id rather it be over a 100 than below 40 lol


I have never been in weather in the - numbers. So I can't really comment. I have stood in a -60 freezer though and it was not pleasant but then I also wasn't really dressed for the occasion either.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well everyone. It has been a good day in the room. But I think I'm going to turn it for the night.


Good night and sleep tight.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well everyone. It has been a good day in the room. But I think I'm going to turn it for the night.


Don't let the woolspider bite...


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I have never been in weather in the - numbers. So I can't really comment. I have stood in a -60 freezer though and it was not pleasant but then I also wasn't really dressed for the occasion either.


It hit -3 here last year, but i was told that it usually does not get that cold in my area.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It hit -3 here last year, but i was told that it usually does not get that cold in my area.


It is a news worthy event when and if it reaches -3 in Cape Town. In Ceres they do get snow sometimes in the winter.


----------



## Bambam1989

My other half will be home anytime now, so I shall say goodnight!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My other half will be home anytime now, so I shall say goodnight!


Night night.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

We had a slow start this morning. Now that the coughing and sniffles are receding a lie-in was practicable 

It’s just as well Adam hasn’t been about. I had 98 posts to catch up with as it was (Oh John! [emoji849][emoji23]) 

The sun has come out! 

Daniel, I would offer to help with the clean up, but I need to sort my place out first. I have reached the point where the mess HAS to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 226083


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> lots and lots of goodies with a fantastic list to explain each item one was even illustrated
> 
> View attachment 226086
> 
> 
> fido photobombed me!
> View attachment 226087
> 
> 
> thank you very much mr adam!
> i love your list! the elongated tort is now with the other rare breeds
> View attachment 226088


It wasn't me. 
It was Santa. 
Santa says you are most welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got my TORTOISE!
> AND it looks like the very best one of all of them.
> Each item individually wrapped and even a package just for little miss Suki.
> Check it out:
> Sukis gifts
> 
> View attachment 226091


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And Hurrah ! ! ! !
Brilliant, and I am so relieved!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And he is back. We all missed you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We had a slow start this morning. Now that the coughing and sniffles are receding a lie-in was practicable
> 
> It’s just as well Adam hasn’t been about. I had 98 posts to catch up with as it was (Oh John! [emoji849][emoji23])
> 
> The sun has come out!
> 
> Daniel, I would offer to help with the clean up, but I need to sort my place out first. I have reached the point where the mess HAS to go!


Good Morning.
Hope it is not a slow day. Have an awesome one.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I have never been in weather in the - numbers. So I can't really comment. I have stood in a -60 freezer though and it was not pleasant but then I also wasn't really dressed for the occasion either.



-60 degrees!!?!???[emoji33] Were you at one of the research stations in Antarctica??!?!? That’s just CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> It hit -3 here last year, but i was told that it usually does not get that cold in my area.



Are you in Washington STATE or Washington DC????? [emoji848]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> -60 degrees!!?!???[emoji33] Were you at one of the research stations in Antarctica??!?!? That’s just CRAZY!!!!


Lol. No I was at a cold store in the -60 cold room freezer. I think I lasted all of less than a minute.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates 
I hope everyone is well


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. No I was at a cold store in the -60 cold room freezer. I think I lasted all of less than a minute.



I assume that’s Celsius not Fahrenheit. Still flipping cold though 

And Welcome Back Adam. I hope you’re OK.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I assume that’s Celsius not Fahrenheit. Still flipping cold though
> 
> And Welcome Back Adam. I hope you’re OK.


Lol. Yes it is celsius.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Is that where the black forest chocolate cake came from?


Yes, and the silly chuckoo clock !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, and the silly chuckoo clock !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226300


Here I learnt something new again.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I'm so lonelyyyyyyy so lonelyyyyy (well until the rest of my roommates wake up) hmmm what can I get up to ....


Early birds are often lonely... and later eaten by the cat....
Good afternoon Carol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here I learnt something new again.


Don`t know the chuckoo clock before ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Yes, and the silly chuckoo clock !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226300


I love old chuckoo clocks and of course Black Forest chocolate cake! Yum yum!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Careful that's how I always end up in trouble lol.


When someone wakes me up too early I am in a bad mood for the rest of the day ! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> I love old chuckoo clocks and of course Black Forest chocolate cake! Yum yum!


Good afternoon Noel ! How are you and your two shelled maiden ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Did I wake you up with my posts? Not that I am complaining. It is nice that someone else is awake now too. And I am always a good girl. Just every now and then my other side manages to escape and play havoc.


Good morning Mrs. Hyde, or are you Mrs. Jekyll today ?????


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Early birds are often lonely... and later eaten by the cat....
> Good afternoon Carol.


But I am the cats mother. It won't eat me.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well I was cleaning and did just laid down. I was checking this before I went to sleep


Well done. 
Good afternoon Dan.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And sounds like me.....you're addicted. Ha ha ha


*TFO and especially the CDR is addictive !!!!!*


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Mrs. Hyde, or are you Mrs. Jekyll today ?????


Hee hee hee I don't know what you are talking about.

Shhh I don't want the other one to know that I was out. 

What!!! Who is that.....


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I just got done washing dishes... And listening to John Denver.
> I'm up for another hour waiting for the hubby to get home


Good afternoon BamBam. Love you for listening to John Denver.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Also listening to John Denver (I think Sabine got me going with that) watching my tort and sleeping. It is now 08.23 in the morning here and a Saturday. So my time is my own for a while. I will be getting some seeds to grow for baby and most probably also go to the beach with the family for some sunshine and fun. [emoji1] what are your plans when you wake up?


Love you too for listening to John Denver !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Aww I'm jealous of your warm sunshiney weather.
> I finished the piece I was working on today, so tomorrow I will get to start on a new picture.. or work on that sculpture I still haven't finished. My husband will be home so I will have to actually do some house cleaning instead of just pretending to.. blah the dreaded house cleaning!


Pics of your work ? Please.


----------



## DE42

Good morning beautiful tortoise people.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! You are back and alive !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good morning beautiful tortoise people.


Good morning beautiful Dan. Slept well ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Good morning beautiful Dan. Slept well ?


Well enough. Only had to get up 3 times I think. Though I'm still in bed. Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well enough. Only had to get up 3 times I think. Though I'm still in bed. Lol


Want a fresh hot coffee to wake up ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Want a fresh hot coffee to wake up ?


Sure that would be nice. Two sugars no cream please.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark, overcast with a light overnight dusting of snow. Bla...... Good day for indoor projects....maybe some tree trimming followed by a bonfire later tonight.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Sure that would be nice. Two sugars no cream please.


Okay. I give you a big mug and another for me. With cream and no sugar.
Here..... for you.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark, overcast with a light overnight dusting of snow. Bla...... Good day for indoor projects....maybe some tree trimming followed by a bonfire later tonight.


Here it is cold and wet and windy and dark too. Yesterday snow, but now it`s gone and the rain followed. Indeed, really good time for indoor projects like being lazy and being lazy and being lazy again .......


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good morning beautiful tortoise people.


Good Morning
Hope you have an awesome day


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark, overcast with a light overnight dusting of snow. Bla...... Good day for indoor projects....maybe some tree trimming followed by a bonfire later tonight.


Hmm. Hot chocolate and marshmallows


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Good Morning
> Hope you have an awesome day


Thank you. You too.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Okay. I give you a big mug and another for me. With cream and no sugar.
> Here..... for you.


Much appreciated


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Don`t know the chuckoo clock before ?



In English they’re Cuckoos. I love the birds, but am not so fond of the clocks


----------



## DE42

I need to get out of bed.. lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Braden Overstreet said:


> So, the cold dark room seems pretty nice.


It is! 
I a have been cheese hunting for a day or two so now wish you welcome with an ounce of two of Gorgonzola! 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello there! Yep, it's awesome. We got people from all around the world and we all hang out in the Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you like CHEESE!


POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pre sliced, pre wrapped, processed "American cheese food" here please.



MINUS POINTS ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...And diet Mountain Dew...


Hmmmm..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> 422222222222221
> 
> Hello ! Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> No, ot is not nice except you like cold, dark corners where we all live. Be aware of the meerkats. They are naughty and nasty, but don`t fear the snowleopard. She is only eating carrots. We don`t know if there is a woolspider but it will be better to take care. Grab yourself an armadillo to sit on and the Leprachaun, the substitute of the one legged pirate may serve you a coffee or tea. Please don`t step or sit on a hedgehog. I throw a yellyfish in your direction. When you pook it a little bit it may lighten the dark for a short while.
> Feel free to share what you think and thought with us. New roomates are always welcome here in the dark.


EXCELLENT ! ! ! !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hmmmmm, outside work today not looking promising... police tweeted this - *Bitter cold temperatures this weekend. Sub-zero wind chills could cause hypothermia and frostbite. *


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmmm, outside work today not looking promising... police tweeted this - *Bitter cold temperatures this weekend. Sub-zero wind chills could cause hypothermia and frostbite. *


Sounds lovely for sure. Not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Ed ! And that from a no native English speaking ....
> By the way, I miss Adam, our dark lord.
> Where are you Adam ?
> @Tidgy's Dad We miss you !!!!


Too much rich cheese! 
Ahem. 
The Dark Lord has now returned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did he receive any alcohol from Santa?


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I do hope he is well. Unusual for him to stay away from the CDR for very long.


Thanks! 
I am well-ish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Nope. I want the real stuff please. Only way to go.


POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am also wondering where the mighty @Tidgy's Dad is. I hope everything is okay?


Thank you ! ! !
self-inflicted cheese poisoning, but I should live. 
I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And that is deliberate provocation of Adam! The real cheese enthusiasts won’t go near that stuff


Hear! Hear! 
Naughty Ed!


----------



## Moozillion

We’re projected to have an extended spell of extreme cold for nearly a week. Not staying above freezing for more than a few hours midday, and down into the teens (Fahrenheit) at night. 
It’ll be 18F/ -7C tomorrow night!!!!!![emoji33]
That’s VERY unusual for us.
Am heading out to buy mulch for covering plants, foam insulation to wrap exposed water pipes and a waterproof tarp to cover a sensitive palm that’s too big to move. We’ll put some plants that are in pots in the garage: there are frogs, toads and skinks sleeping in the dirt of the pots. In the garage, it’ll stay cold enough for them to keep sleeping but safe from the severe cold. If I bring them inside the warm house, they all wake up and become active! I can occasionally catch one, but the rest get caught by our cats [emoji31] or we find them dead and dried out months later. Yep- the garage is best for them!!!
Not see you all later![emoji112][emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Don`t know the chuckoo clock before ?


Not that it came from that area.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!!! ROOMIES!!!!!!!
> When I got up this morning I found Jacques with a hitch-hiker!!!!!!!!! HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226133
> 
> 
> At first, she was  WATCHING THE SHRIMP ON HER BACK!!!!!!  But as soon as she noticed me (which you can see in this photo) she turned her head to look at me.
> 
> The Mighty Huntress Strikes Fear in the Hearts of Shrimp Everywhere...NOT!!!!!!!


Wonderful ! ! !
Hello, Jacques! 
Hellos, Shrimp!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He and wifey bought a lot of Gin before Christmas .......


wIFEY ! ! ! !


----------



## DE42

All this cheese talk has me wanting something made with cheese. I don't think I have anything though.


----------



## DE42

Yep that's not good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> Hello Adam. Why do you hide yourself ? Saw you lurking today but not posting. I hope all is okay with you. We all miss you my dear friend.


I was not lurking! I don't know how i showed up unless I actually pressed the forum page (always up on my computer, never logged out) by mistake when doing something else. 
I do not lurk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

LURK! 
LURK !


----------



## JoesMum

Typical. Adam turns up just as I start watching Dr Who! We had a very nice Stilton for lunch too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think Adam puts a LOT of time and energy into this forum, and he pours HIMSELF and his heart into his postings. Sometimes he needs a break, as we all do.


Tis true to a great extent,but not a good excuse on this occasion! 
Thank you and sorry, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates! I’m still lurking in the Central European corner of the CDR, but I’ve been trying to keep up. So let’s see if I got this right —
> @ZEROPILOT and @johnandjade finally got to open their TORTOISE gifts — yay! But a part of @Moozillion ‘s gift ended up under John’s tree due to Santa’s delivery mistake. (Because he now uses DHL.)
> Everyone had a great Christmas dinner featuring gator tail. (Everyone except me in pre-Christmas Budapest, that is, but of that later.)
> @Maro2Bear fed the thousands with one sardine, because — just like @Yvonne G — they all refused to eat it.
> @JoesMum didn’t want to catch the man flu but wanted to catch some z’s.
> @CarolM is happy to be part of the Meerkat Scam, and @Bee62 is on the most recent welcoming committee scaring newcomers with the tales of leprechauns and wool spiders.
> Finally, our beloved Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad has been missing since what Brits call by a rather disturbing name of Boxing Day.
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, everyone!


A neat summary. 
Merry New Year's Egg, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It seems to me I vaguely remember Adam saying something about going somewhere? I looked back to see if I could find it, but couldn't.


Only the naughty step


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought that the outrage would poke him from his slumber.


Nothing wakes me once i'm in slumber.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> One serious issue with @Tidgy's Dad not being here.....
> This place becomes eerily quiet.


Hmmm. 
Not that quiet.
It is taking me hours to catch up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes. He's very much the guiding star of the CDR.


Bless! ! ! 
(you, not me)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> What the heck is this place lol.


Welcome! 
Entrance exam questions first :
1. Do you like CHEESE ?

2. Are you afraid of any of the following animals ?
a) Fruit-flavoured jellyfish.
b) Vegan snow-leopards.
c) Penguins
d) Armadillos
e) Hedgehogs.
f) Meerkats 
g) Camels.
h) Leprechauns
i) Possibly mythical wool-spiders.

3. Are you as crazy as a naked mole rat in a tutu and welly boots?

4. How fast can a donkey swim?

5. The best substrate for a tortoise is?
a) Baked Beans
b) Grated Cheddar.
c) Anything with a picture of a reptile on the packaging.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I just found out what I thought was dandelion is actually cat's ear. Now I have to figure out where I can get dandelion from here in the Cape. Damn but they all look the same.


Cat's ear is also safe to feed and good for tortoises. 
Most of this group of dandelion-like plants are good, there are many similar ones 

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/...rds&searchtxt=cat's+ear&x=11&y=6#.Wke85lVl_IU


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hi
> And Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. This is the place where all sorts of things happen and definitely get interesting. A little later when some of the other roommates start waking up, I am sure they will give a better run down or explanation of what this place is. But although it is called the Cold Dark Room it is actually filled with lots of warmth and light.


And cheese.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And cheese.


I see you've come out of your self-inflicted stupor in fine fettle. (Just what exactly is a fine fettle, and does it look anything like a Tardis?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If Adam IS taking a break, I wish he would MENTION it, so we at least know he's OK. He had a near-fatal bout of tuberculosis some years back, and one worries.


Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I live just off to the side of the middle of nowhere in the Appalachian Mountains near the border of North Carolina in Tennessee. In particular I live in a place called coffee Ridge; actually the subsection coffee Ridge Loop at the head of coffee Ridge to me more precise. This is of course in the United States of America.
> My name is Daniel son of Floyd son of Varnel. But you may call me Daniel or Dan if you wish.


Hi, Dan, how you getting on with the exam. 
Coffee is good. 
Ridges as well, probably
Welcome!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Lol thanks. I was reading some of the start to this thread last night but I am sad to say that I do not believe that I will make it all the way through.


I would recommend just reading my posts!


----------



## Yvonne G

@DE42 - Here's a helpful hint for you, once you get all caught up on the past posts: Try to post something here in the CDR once you've finished reading the past posts, then next time you visit, you don't have to go back too far to find where you left off. Just go back to your last post.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome!
> Entrance exam questions first :
> 1. Do you like CHEESE ? Yes but preferably real cheese not the 'cheese product' that is passed off for cheese here most of the time. One of my favourites is blue cheese.
> 
> 2. Are you afraid of any of the following animals ?
> a) Fruit-flavoured jellyfish.
> No, I may have used one for breakfast this morning.
> b) Vegan snow-leopards.
> I am allergic to cats but so far I have had no problems with the snow-leopard.
> c) Penguins
> No[emoji210][emoji210][emoji210]
> d) Armadillos
> Mine walked off  but it's all good I found another.
> e) Hedgehogs.
> By the name of sonic?
> f) Meerkats
> Almost cats..... We will have to see.
> g) Camels.
> There are camels here?
> h) Leprechauns
> The horror movie yes, the ones here no
> i) Possibly mythical wool-spiders.
> I have had pet spiders but I have yet to see one of these wool-spiders so we will have to wait and see.
> 
> 3. Are you as crazy as a naked mole rat in a tutu and welly boots?
> My psychologist will have to get back with you on that one.
> 
> 4. How fast can a donkey swim?
> Does sinking count?
> 
> 5. The best substrate for a tortoise is?
> a) Baked Beans
> b) Grated Cheddar.
> c) Anything with a picture of a reptile on the packaging.



B* though I have heard of great results with parmesan as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes it is Bea ! 100 points for you.


Hmmmm.
10, I think!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah. .. Dan knows how to play the game. Good job, Dan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> They are but I am actually thinking about moving once I finish college to a place with more people than where I am now and a but warmer. I hate the cold, no offence to the owner of the room.
> I think charelston sc would be a nice place to live and it had plenty of job opportunities for the field I'm going into.
> 
> It will be sad to sale this house though if I do move. My father and I built it ourselves.
> 
> Yep that's the only two pics of the outside I have on my phone lol.
> View attachment 226233
> View attachment 226234


No offence taken. 
I hate the cold, too,(hence Morocco) but the Cold here is acceptable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Well, sun is out, good sign. I have a pumpkin sliced up in the dehydrator, for tort food later in the winter. Wifey is roasting some red chili peppers and Pablanos (peppers) that we brought back from Florida. Making up a jar of harissa to spice things later...and we’re getting ready to juice a bag of fresh Florida oranges that hitched a ride back on the AutoTrain. House smells good. Oh, the smoke alarm works too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oohh. I like John Denver. My favorites are the one you mentioned above and Leaving on a Jet plane.


How can the Country Roads take him home if he's Leaving On A Jet Plane!?
Silly chap!
Unless he actually drives the Jet Plane along the roads, of course! 
That would be acceptable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow, I like you because you like John Denver !
> My favorite song of him is: *Boy from the country.* It is the text that makes that song special !





Bee62 said:


> and the second best ( for me ) of John Denver


It should be noted that Today, the Boy from the Country was inured by some wombat driving a Jet Plane along Country Roads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and my third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a part of these lyrics are under each post of me .....


Told you before, I collect the stones, you can keep the diamonds!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yep that's not good.
> View attachment 226305


Have you cleaned the fridge ? It looks so.... empty......  If that was my fridge I would immediately drove to town and buy *food.*


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was not lurking! I don't know how i showed up unless I actually pressed the forum page (always up on my computer, never logged out) by mistake when doing something else.
> I do not lurk!


That`s what all say.... I do not ..... and they do !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Have you cleaned the fridge ? It looks so.... empty......  If that was my fridge I would immediately drove to town and buy *food.*


Yeah I have a grand total of 3 cans of soup, crackers and some canned fruit in the house lol. 

I'm going to get food today.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It should be noted that Today, the Boy from the Country was inured by some wombat driving a Jet Plane along Country Roads.


Nasty Adam ! I throw a stingy yellyfish in your direction..... SPLAT !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told you before, I collect the stones, you can keep the diamonds!


D`accord !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i will get into trouble again i know, but here goes! i had to brake the ice as it were with my mate who i was best man for, and haven’t spoke with in a year so..... true to form
> View attachment 226243
> 
> 
> 
> i think he will reply.



Oh, Good Grief ! ! ! ! 
I felt a bit dodgy already. 
See you all in a week people, one i've recovered to at least some extent! 
Blind, i've gone blind ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yeah I have a grand total of 3 cans of soup, crackers and some canned fruit in the house lol.
> 
> I'm going to get food today.


Good idea and don`t forget the cheese ! A lot of cheese please. And the coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm what to do. What to do. Eat some cheese might give you the energy to get started.


POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. .. Dan knows how to play the game. Good job, Dan.


Yes, he fits in the CDR like a fish in the water
@DE42


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> My family originated from the black forest of Germany.


wifey's came from the Black Forest Gateau. 
Or was that Ghetto?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, sun is out, good sign. I have a pumpkin sliced up in the dehydrator, for tort food later in the winter. Wifey is roasting some red chili peppers and Pablanos (peppers) that we brought back from Florida. Making up a jar of harissa to spice things later...and we’re getting ready to juice a bag of fresh Florida oranges that hitched a ride back on the AutoTrain. House smells good. Oh, the smoke alarm works too
> 
> View attachment 226318


Hmmm, looks a bit like a roosted crocodile
Enjoy ( not the crocodile but your meal ).
( Sorry, I have had a clown for breakfast )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey's came from the Black Forest Gateau.
> Or was that Ghetto?


Ohhhhhhh ! Wifey ..... psssst, I tell you what Adam said.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How can the Country Roads take him home if he's Leaving On A Jet Plane!?
> Silly chap!
> Unless he actually drives the Jet Plane along the roads, of course!
> That would be acceptable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Crocodiles here in Maryland don’t tend to roost in Winter, they fly east toward Fez.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> My forecast
> View attachment 226298


Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No thanks!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Crocodiles here in Maryland don’t tend to roost in Winter, they fly east toward Fez.


Ahhh, thank you, now I know that crocodiles are crocs of passage


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> We had a slow start this morning. Now that the coughing and sniffles are receding a lie-in was practicable
> 
> It’s just as well Adam hasn’t been about. I had 98 posts to catch up with as it was (Oh John! [emoji849][emoji23])
> 
> The sun has come out!
> 
> Daniel, I would offer to help with the clean up, but I need to sort my place out first. I have reached the point where the mess HAS to go!


Happy New Year's Egg, Linda! 
Yes, my punishment has been to catch up with all the posts. 
That'll teach me.


----------



## Bee62

.... off for a yummy 






and a fresh coffee. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you ! ! !
> self-inflicted cheese poisoning, but I should live.
> I think.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> We’re projected to have an extended spell of extreme cold for nearly a week. Not staying above freezing for more than a few hours midday, and down into the teens (Fahrenheit) at night.
> It’ll be 18F/ -7C tomorrow night!!!!!![emoji33]
> That’s VERY unusual for us.
> Am heading out to buy mulch for covering plants, foam insulation to wrap exposed water pipes and a waterproof tarp to cover a sensitive palm that’s too big to move. We’ll put some plants that are in pots in the garage: there are frogs, toads and skinks sleeping in the dirt of the pots. In the garage, it’ll stay cold enough for them to keep sleeping but safe from the severe cold. If I bring them inside the warm house, they all wake up and become active! I can occasionally catch one, but the rest get caught by our cats [emoji31] or we find them dead and dried out months later. Yep- the garage is best for them!!!
> Not see you all later![emoji112][emoji2]


Sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And he is back. We all missed you.


Merry Christmas Egg, Carol ! ! 
I missed me, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> I hope everyone is well


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy New Year's Egg!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Russians are starting early....always getting a jump into the new year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I assume that’s Celsius not Fahrenheit. Still flipping cold though
> 
> And Welcome Back Adam. I hope you’re OK.


Recovering! 
Never again! 
Thank you, Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How can the Country Roads take him home if he's Leaving On A Jet Plane!?
> Silly chap!
> Unless he actually drives the Jet Plane along the roads, of course!
> That would be acceptable.


It's a special jet plane with country road capabilities


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck



Thank you!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Good Grief ! ! ! !
> I felt a bit dodgy already.
> See you all in a week people, one i've recovered to at least some extent!
> Blind, i've gone blind ! ! !



I understand!!! I’m only now just recovering from having seen it 2 days ago!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

SO GLAD you’re back and feeling better, Adam! [emoji2]


----------



## Braden Overstreet

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is!
> I a have been cheese hunting for a day or two so now wish you welcome with an ounce of two of Gorgonzola!
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!


Any Feta?


----------



## JoesMum

Braden Overstreet said:


> Any Feta?



Stilton, Red Leicester, Cheddar (extra mature), Blackstick Blue, Raven’s Oak goat’s cheese and Brie on offer here


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you ! ! !
> self-inflicted cheese poisoning, but I should live.
> I think.


Sorry about the self infliction but very happy you are going to live.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have you cleaned the fridge ? It looks so.... empty......  If that was my fridge I would immediately drove to town and buy *food.*


Must have been the meerkat, although I thought Mooz had it. Or maybe it was the elusive woolspider!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yeah I have a grand total of 3 cans of soup, crackers and some canned fruit in the house lol.
> 
> I'm going to get food today.


Obviously the woolspider wasn't able to open the cans of soup, otherwise they would be gone too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! !


Hmmm I like points, but the cheese is still better, especially cheese cake.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> .... off for a yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fresh coffee. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


That looks yummmmmy. And the shops are all closed now. [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas Egg, Carol ! !
> I missed me, too!


Have you found you yet?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Stilton, Red Leicester, Cheddar (extra mature), Blackstick Blue, Raven’s Oak goat’s cheese and Brie on offer here


I'm coming, wait for me, need to learn more stuff.


----------



## DE42

$305 worth of groceries :thud: [emoji879][emoji879]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> $305 worth of groceries :thud: [emoji879][emoji879]


That should be a full fridge. I hope.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> That should be a full fridge. I hope.


Not really lol. The frig is still a little bare. But the cabinet is full again and so is the freezer.


----------



## DE42

I did get cheese


----------



## DE42

Food!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Food!
> View attachment 226326
> View attachment 226327


That looks much better. This time don't let the woolspider get it, that is if it even exists.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since we were discussing languages recently, here are some EU NYD greetings. 


https://twitter.com/EU_Commission/s...share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2


----------



## DE42

I know some japanese. But not a lot yet.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we were discussing languages recently, here are some EU NYD greetings.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EU_Commission/s...share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2


It does not open for me. Or at least it opens but is blank.


----------



## Moozillion

Some friends gave us some Meyer lemons, so of COURSE I had no choice but to make up some Meyer Lemon Budino!!!
Individual custard cups of budino has a lovely lemony custard on the bottom and a very light sponge on top.
Add a little sweetened whipped cream and I need nothing else!!!!!

I would share some with my fellow Roomies, but hubby is standing guard over the fridge to make sure he gets some!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Some friends gave us some Meyer lemons, so of COURSE I had no choice but to make up some Meyer Lemon Budino!!!
> Individual custard cups of budino has a lovely lemony custard on the bottom and a very light sponge on top.
> Add a little sweetened whipped cream and I need nothing else!!!!!
> 
> I would share some with my fellow Roomies, but hubby is standing guard over the fridge to make sure he gets some!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226328


Oohh yummmy!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Some friends gave us some Meyer lemons, so of COURSE I had no choice but to make up some Meyer Lemon Budino!!!
> Individual custard cups of budino has a lovely lemony custard on the bottom and a very light sponge on top.
> Add a little sweetened whipped cream and I need nothing else!!!!!
> 
> I would share some with my fellow Roomies, but hubby is standing guard over the fridge to make sure he gets some!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226328


Aahh so not fair. My mother in law makes that but just calls it lemon pudding. My absolute favorite.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I know some japanese. But not a lot yet.


O ha yo go za i masu - Good Morning
Konichiwa - Afternoon
Sayonara - bye
Genki desu ka? - how are you / literal - are you fine?
Genki Desu a ri ga to go za i masu - I am fine thank you very much
The desu and masu you pronounce as des and mas.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> O ha yo go za i masu - Good Morning
> Konichiwa - Afternoon
> Sayonara - bye
> Genki desu ka? - how are you / literal - are you fine?
> Genki Desu a ri ga to go za i masu - I am fine thank you very much
> The desu and masu you pronounce as des and mas.


anata wa nihongo ga wakarimasu ka?


----------



## DE42

That means for anyone that does not know. 
Do you understand japanese?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> anata wa nihongo ga wakarimasu ka?


Nihingo = English 
Ka makes it a question 
Okay I can't figure out the rest. Something about know English? 
I am teaching myself Japanese but haven't gotten far. I at the back of my mind think I know what you are asking but can't quite grasp it..

Please do tell.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Nihingo = English
> Ka makes it a question
> Okay I can't figure out the rest. Something about know English?
> I am teaching myself Japanese but haven't gotten far. I at the back of my mind think I know what you are asking but can't quite grasp it..
> 
> Please do tell.


I work for a company where there is Japanese spoken by some of the staff. So I have heard those words so that is why they are probably familiar. The nihongo I think I saw in one of the lessons.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That means for anyone that does not know.
> Do you understand japanese?


Whahaha so off on the English. Still far to go on my lessons. My memory is not the best so it is slow going.. Where did you learn Japanese?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I work for a company where there is Japanese spoken by some of the staff. So I have heard those words so that is why they are probably familiar. The nihongo I think I saw in one of the lessons.



That is the word for Japanese. eigo is the word for English. Nihon is Japan nihonjin is a Japanese person and Nihongo is the language. 

If I remember my lesson correctly. Lol


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Whahaha so off on the English. Still far to go on my lessons. My memory is not the best so it is slow going.. Where did you learn Japanese?


So is my typing it seems as I have had to edit alot of posts tonight.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whahaha so off on the English. Still far to go on my lessons. My memory is not the best so it is slow going.. Where did you learn Japanese?


Pimsleur CDs.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That is the word for Japanese. eigo is the word for English. Nihon is Japan nihonjin is a Japanese person and Nihongo is the language.
> 
> If I remember my lesson correctly. Lol


That is awesome. Thank you. Someday I'll be able to speak Japanese. German...Any other languages available in the CDR?


----------



## DE42

I took classical Latin when I was homeschooled in middle school. But I have forgot 99% of that lol.


----------



## DE42

That's been 12 years ago now.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Pimsleur CDs.
> View attachment 226336


I have heard of those. I am using Japanese from Zero. It is online and actually quite good.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I took classical Latin when I was homeschooled in middle school. But I have forgot 99% of that lol.


You are quite talented


----------



## DE42

I can count in German! I took it in high school but I was bad sick then and missed over 80 days my junior and senior year when I was taking it. It was like 172 total I think. I still made A's in chemistry, physics, and calculus without being in the classes but German I just could not get on my own.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I can count in German! I took it in high school but I was bad sick then and missed over 80 days my junior and senior year when I was taking it. It was like 172 total I think. I still made A's in chemistry, physics, and calculus without being in the classes but German I just could not get on my own.


Sabine (Bee62) is German. You could practice by conversing with her in German.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I can count in German! I took it in high school but I was bad sick then and missed over 80 days my junior and senior year when I was taking it. It was like 172 total I think. I still made A's in chemistry, physics, and calculus without being in the classes but German I just could not get on my own.


We did English. Afrikaans and I also did French. But like you I have forgotten 99% of the French. Afrikaans I practice by speaking with some co-workers who are Afrikaans.


----------



## DE42

The only perple around me speak English or Spanish. I don't know Spanish though.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That's been 12 years ago now.


Hmm let me see. It has been about 28 / 29 years since I was in middle school.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hmm let me see. It has been about 28 / 29 years since I was in middle school.


Yeah I'm just a young sprout at 27 years old lol. But I've been through quite a lot in my life time. I think that's why I look like I'm in my mid 30s


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yeah I'm just a young sprout at 27 years old lol. But I've been through quite a lot in my life time. I think that's why I look like I'm in my mid 30s


Isn't that funny. So do i - look like I am in my 30's. But I am in the early 30's. [emoji6]


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys


----------



## CarolM

Anyway it is this young ladies bedtime. Chat again tomorrow not. And sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys


Heyyyy


----------



## DE42

A pic of me from earlier this year at my dad's fish pond.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Anyway it is this young ladies bedtime. Chat again tomorrow not. And sleep tight.


Sleep well.


----------



## DE42

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys


Hello, how are you?


----------



## Killerrookie

DE42 said:


> Hello, how are you?



A lot of things are happening so my head is all over the place. Thank you for asking. How are you?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A pic of me from earlier this year at my dad's fish pond.
> View attachment 226338


You don't look like you are in your 30's. You look still quite young. Okay that's it good night


----------



## DE42

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things are happening so my head is all over the place. Thank you for asking. How are you?


Not too bad. It's been a good day. I still have a lot of cleaning to do that I'm putting off lol. My winter break will be over soon though and it will be back to work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmmm, outside work today not looking promising... police tweeted this - *Bitter cold temperatures this weekend. Sub-zero wind chills could cause hypothermia and frostbite. *



Still, Merry New Year's Egg, Mark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We’re projected to have an extended spell of extreme cold for nearly a week. Not staying above freezing for more than a few hours midday, and down into the teens (Fahrenheit) at night.
> It’ll be 18F/ -7C tomorrow night!!!!!![emoji33]
> That’s VERY unusual for us.
> Am heading out to buy mulch for covering plants, foam insulation to wrap exposed water pipes and a waterproof tarp to cover a sensitive palm that’s too big to move. We’ll put some plants that are in pots in the garage: there are frogs, toads and skinks sleeping in the dirt of the pots. In the garage, it’ll stay cold enough for them to keep sleeping but safe from the severe cold. If I bring them inside the warm house, they all wake up and become active! I can occasionally catch one, but the rest get caught by our cats [emoji31] or we find them dead and dried out months later. Yep- the garage is best for them!!!
> Not see you all later![emoji112][emoji2]



And poor little animals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> All this cheese talk has me wanting something made with cheese. I don't think I have anything though.


Hmmm.
No cheese?
This is an offence in Morocco.
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Yep that's not good.
> View attachment 226305


How is that possible?
Especially at this time of the year?
Golly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 226306
> 
> Typical. Adam turns up just as I start watching Dr Who! We had a very nice Stilton for lunch too


Lots of POINTS ! ! ! !
Did you enjoy it?
I just cried and cried! 
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I see you've come out of your self-inflicted stupor in fine fettle. (Just what exactly is a fine fettle, and does it look anything like a Tardis?)


To fettle, (verb), to smooth down and trim pottery and metal prior to firing. 
Fine fettle; to make it very, very smooth.
Yup, I'm off to make a pot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> B* though I have heard of great results with parmesan as well.


Wrong! !
Adams eat cheese, not tortoises.
Correct answer is baked beans as they are great for retaining humidity, cheese tends to dry out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nasty Adam ! I throw a stingy yellyfish in your direction..... SPLAT !!!!!


OW ! ! !
i've only been back a few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ohhhhhhh ! Wifey ..... psssst, I tell you what Adam said.


Ow! 
OW! 
*OW!*
Thanks, Sabine.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Are you in Washington STATE or Washington DC????? [emoji848]


Washington state... But I want out, not enough country!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Crocodiles here in Maryland don’t tend to roost in Winter, they fly east toward Fez.


And arrive as shoes, in my experience.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Pics of your work ? Please.


When I get home, fixing to head home from grocery shopping.. in the check out line now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SO GLAD you’re back and feeling better, Adam! [emoji2]


Thank you, Bea! 
Happy New Year's Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Braden Overstreet said:


> Any Feta?


Yup, I do! 
It's very useful stuff, Feta, though more of a summer cheese, I feel.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Stilton, Red Leicester, Cheddar (extra mature), Blackstick Blue, Raven’s Oak goat’s cheese and Brie on offer here


Kazillions of POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Have you found you yet?


No, but a jellyfish did so i must be here somewhere.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Yep that's not good.
> View attachment 226305


You must be STARVING! Not even milk- and cheese gets put on almost everything in my house- must have LOTS of cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I did get cheese


POINTS ! ! ! 
That's the main thing
(cheese, not points)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we were discussing languages recently, here are some EU NYD greetings.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EU_Commission/status/947196509438795776?ref_src=twcamp^share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2


Sana saeeda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

emons, so of COURSE I had no choice but to make up some Meyer Lemon Budino!!!
Individual custard cups of budino has a lovely lemony custard on the bottom and a very light sponge on top.
Add a little sweetened whipped cream and I need nothing else!!!!!

I would share some with my fellow Roomies, but hubby is standing guard over the fridge to make sure he gets some!!!!!!!

View attachment 226328
[/QUOTE]
YYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!
But "Boo!" to hubby!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is awesome. Thank you. Someday I'll be able to speak Japanese. German...Any other languages available in the CDR?


Arabic, Latin and Welsh, here!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I did get cheese


Which one ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Anyway it is this young ladies bedtime. Chat again tomorrow not. And sleep tight.


Nos da! 
Sleep well, Carol!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Food!
> View attachment 226326
> View attachment 226327


Yaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
I like it. Can you cook ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey Adam


Hey, Austin ! ! ! !
Happy New Year's Egg! 
Lovely to hear from you, though sorry to hear you're head is in a spin! 
Managed to have a good Christmas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> A pic of me from earlier this year at my dad's fish pond.
> View attachment 226338


You look quite young to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> When I get home, fixing to head home from grocery shopping.. in the check out line now.


Merry New Year's Egg, Bambam.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry New Year's Egg, Bambam.


And to you too Adam! 
We all missed you while you were gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> You must be STARVING! Not even milk- and cheese gets put on almost everything in my house- must have LOTS of cheese!


I am running out of POINTS ! ! ! ! !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Which one ?


Shredded Sargento sharp Chester and mozzarella. 
Also some snack gouda bites and white cheddar. 

I can eat cheese but not much milk. It gives me problems.


----------



## DE42

I looked for some blue cheese as it's my favorite but they did not have any.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sabine (Bee62) is German. You could practice by conversing with her in German.


Yes we can


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of POINTS ! ! ! !
> Did you enjoy it?
> I just cried and cried!
> Brilliant!


It was done really well. I liked how they blended Hartnell with the new footage. I am looking forward to the next series


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys


Hey, nice to see you !


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed now. Nos da! Goodnight! Guten nacht! Bonsoir! Goeie nag (according to Google translate)!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Shredded Sargento sharp Chester and mozzarella.
> Also some snack gouda bites and white cheddar.
> 
> I can eat cheese but not much milk. It gives me problems.


Hmm. sounds yummy. I like cheese and milk.


----------



## DE42

I remember "Guten nacht" I don't the rest of that lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I looked for some blue cheese as it's my favorite but they did not have any.


Some cheese like that ? Hmm, I like it too.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. Nos da! Goodnight! Guten nacht! Bonsoir! Goeie nag (according to Google translate)!


It reads: Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I remember "Guten nacht" I don't the rest of that lol


Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bambam1989

Here ya go. I just finished the kingfisher and the snail is from last week.
My cell phone makes them look very grainy..


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> A lot of things are happening so my head is all over the place. Thank you for asking. How are you?


Do you want to talk about it ?


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Do you want to talk about it ?



It’s some huge family issue. I don’t want to talk about it here in public. It’s pretty bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It was done really well. I liked how they blended Hartnell with the new footage. I am looking forward to the next series


Me, too.
And i thought it wasn't to be a Christmas episode, but then the Somme stuff.
Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. Nos da! Goodnight! Guten nacht! Bonsoir! Goeie nag (according to Google translate)!


Night night! 
Sleep well, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm. sounds yummy. I like cheese and milk.


Milk is only unborn cheese.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The weather is out of control.
The friggin tortoises are back inside.
This morning I was able to release 3 of the 5 map turtles I've been taking care of for a few months at Volunteer Park. It has a shallow, swamp area full of weeds.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go. I just finished the kingfisher and the snail is from last week.
> My cell phone makes them look very grainy..
> View attachment 226342
> View attachment 226343


Both are beautiful. I like them. 
I cannot draw, but I can sing and write little stories. 
Your pictures are really beautiful !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Milk is only unborn cheese.


When I drink it it will never be cheese !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Both are beautiful. I like them.
> I cannot draw, but I can sing and write little stories.
> Your pictures are really beautiful !


Thank you bee! I can't sing very well, I sound like dying cow when I do..


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Do you want to talk about it ?



It’s a bunch of family issues. I have to pack a move out because of what happened. So much on my mind and I don’t want to say it all here.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> It’s some huge family issue. I don’t want to talk about it here in public. It’s pretty bad.


I understand. Of course.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> emons, so of COURSE I had no choice but to make up some Meyer Lemon Budino!!!
> Individual custard cups of budino has a lovely lemony custard on the bottom and a very light sponge on top.
> Add a little sweetened whipped cream and I need nothing else!!!!!
> 
> I would share some with my fellow Roomies, but hubby is standing guard over the fridge to make sure he gets some!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226328


YYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!
But "Boo!" to hubby! [/QUOTE]

In all fairness to him, I threw away a tin of fudge (white chocolate and peanut butter) without him even knowing it had been brought in the house. That was very inconsiderate of me.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The weather is out of control.
> The friggin tortoises are back inside.
> This morning I was able to release 3 of the 5 map turtles I've been taking care of for a few months at Volunteer Park. It has a shallow, swamp area full of weeds.


Cold again outside ? Poor torts.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you bee! I can't sing very well, I sound like dying cow when I do..


That`s like when I start to draw.. All things I try look ... hmmm. .. kinda sick .... kinda as from Mars.
Can you draw a picture from a photographed pic ?


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> It’s a bunch of family issues. I have to pack a move out because of what happened. So much on my mind and I don’t want to say it all here.


I hope you are fine in all the trouble. Sounds not good.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> I hope you are fine in all the trouble. Sounds not good.



It’s not at all. I need to find a place to keep one of my tortoises I rescued. Need to find homes for all my reptiles also. Sell my stuff and move to Chicago by Thursday.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> It’s not at all. I need to find a place to keep one of my tortoises I rescued. Need to find homes for all my reptiles also. Sell my stuff and move to Chicago by Thursday.


So quick ? I hope you can find new homes for your reptiles.
You will live in Chicago ? Will you go to the university there ?


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> It’s not at all. I need to find a place to keep one of my tortoises I rescued. Need to find homes for all my reptiles also. Sell my stuff and move to Chicago by Thursday.



Oh, MY!!!![emoji33]
I’m so sorry this is happening! [emoji20]


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> YYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!
> But "Boo!" to hubby!
> 
> In all fairness to him, I threw away a tin of fudge (white chocolate and peanut butter) without him even knowing it had been brought in the house. That was very inconsiderate of me.


You and your desserts. I finally went to the store and bought the ingredients for buttermilk pie, but haven't made it yet, and now you're talking Meyer Lemon something or other!!!! Give me a break. One little old lady can only eat so much!


----------



## DE42

Killerrookie said:


> It’s not at all. I need to find a place to keep one of my tortoises I rescued. Need to find homes for all my reptiles also. Sell my stuff and move to Chicago by Thursday.


Where are you now?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> That`s like when I start to draw.. All things I try look ... hmmm. .. kinda sick .... kinda as from Mars.
> Can you draw a picture from a photographed pic ?


Usually I can. I prefer animal subjects over people though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It’s some huge family issue. I don’t want to talk about it here in public. It’s pretty bad.


PM if you wish to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!
> But "Boo!" to hubby!



In all fairness to him, I threw away a tin of fudge (white chocolate and peanut butter) without him even knowing it had been brought in the house. That was very inconsiderate of me.[/QUOTE]
Yup!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> You and your desserts. I finally went to the store and bought the ingredients for buttermilk pie, but haven't made it yet, and now you're talking Meyer Lemon something or other!!!! Give me a break. One little old lady can only eat so much!


Sorry, Yvonne!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That`s like when I start to draw.. All things I try look ... hmmm. .. kinda sick .... kinda as from Mars.
> Can you draw a picture from a photographed pic ?


Saturn, not Mars!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> It’s not at all. I need to find a place to keep one of my tortoises I rescued. Need to find homes for all my reptiles also. Sell my stuff and move to Chicago by Thursday.



Oh, goodness! 
That's probably going to be impossible. 
Therefore unreasonable. .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Cold again outside ? Poor torts.


50s tonight 
Next week 40s....


----------



## Bambam1989

Killerrookie said:


> It’s not at all. I need to find a place to keep one of my tortoises I rescued. Need to find homes for all my reptiles also. Sell my stuff and move to Chicago by Thursday.


Where are you located at now?
Nice to meet you, I'm sorry your going through some hard stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> 50s tonight
> Next week 40s....


Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No thanks.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bambam1989 said:


> Where are you located at now?
> Nice to meet you, I'm sorry your going through some hard stuff.



I’m in Houston, TX.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I’m in Houston, TX.


What animals do you need to find homes for? I know there is a large reptile-keeping community in Houston- hopefully you can find foster homes for them with people you know, or as a last resort sell them?
What a horrible spot to be in!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

My sister in Montana says they got a big snowfall last night- they have snow drifts taller than her!!!! 







They have both White-Tailed Deer and Mule Deer up there. Along with wolves, coyotes, Bighorn sheep, elk, moose, BEARS and mountain lions!!!! Oh yes: HUGE owls, eagles and hawks!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Moozillion said:


> What animals do you need to find homes for? I know there is a large reptile-keeping community in Houston- hopefully you can find foster homes for them with people you know, or as a last resort sell them?
> What a horrible spot to be in!!!!!!



I have a sulcata, pixie frog, and uromastyx. They need to be rehoused


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> My sister in Montana says they got a big snowfall last night- they have snow drifts taller than her!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226360
> 
> 
> View attachment 226361
> 
> 
> They have both White-Tailed Deer and Mule Deer up there. Along with wolves, coyotes, Bighorn sheep, elk, moose, BEARS and mountain lions!!!! Oh yes: HUGE owls, eagles and hawks!!!!


Sounds nice. I like wildlife. I was almost eaten by a mountain lion when I was a kid but I still like them lol.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I have a sulcata, pixie frog, and uromastyx. They need to be rehoused


Oh, dear. I was going to try and see if I could offer to foster any of them for you, but all your critters are too big for my space, I'm afraid. I sure hope you can get things resolved for them and for yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Arabic, Latin and Welsh, here!


Sjoe we will all be quite versatile. Between us we should be able to cover most corners of the world.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now. Nos da! Goodnight! Guten nacht! Bonsoir! Goeie nag (according to Google translate)!


Most definitly points for the Afrikaans. 
Goeie More Almal.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go. I just finished the kingfisher and the snail is from last week.
> My cell phone makes them look very grainy..
> View attachment 226342
> View attachment 226343


Wow


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> 50s tonight
> Next week 40s....


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> My sister in Montana says they got a big snowfall last night- they have snow drifts taller than her!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226360
> 
> 
> View attachment 226361
> 
> 
> They have both White-Tailed Deer and Mule Deer up there. Along with wolves, coyotes, Bighorn sheep, elk, moose, BEARS and mountain lions!!!! Oh yes: HUGE owls, eagles and hawks!!!!


And I thought Africa was wild.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My sister in Montana says they got a big snowfall last night- they have snow drifts taller than her!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226360
> 
> 
> View attachment 226361
> 
> 
> They have both White-Tailed Deer and Mule Deer up there. Along with wolves, coyotes, Bighorn sheep, elk, moose, BEARS and mountain lions!!!! Oh yes: HUGE owls, eagles and hawks!!!!


Looks and sounds amazing.
But a bit Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Sjoe we will all be quite versatile. Between us we should be able to cover most corners of the world.


Finnish, anyone?
Good morning, Carol! 
Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates of Love! 
Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning and Happy New Year’s Eve everyone. 

Normally we have a big roast dinner on New Year’s Day, but daughter must return to Southampton tomorrow morning. 

So we are having it on NYE instead. I have a lovely joint of pork to prepare


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year’s Eve everyone.
> 
> Normally we have a big roast dinner on New Year’s Day, but daughter must return to Southampton tomorrow morning.
> 
> So we are having it on NYE instead. I have a lovely joint of pork to prepare


Pork! 
YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good morning and a Happy New Year's Eve, Linda.


----------



## Kristoff

Hello, roommates! 
We’re on the way home. In case I don’t see you between now and then — Best wishes for 2018! 


;-)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finnish, anyone?
> Good morning, Carol!
> Happy New Year's Eve!


And to you, Wifey and Tidgy as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year’s Eve everyone.
> 
> Normally we have a big roast dinner on New Year’s Day, but daughter must return to Southampton tomorrow morning.
> 
> So we are having it on NYE instead. I have a lovely joint of pork to prepare


Hmmmm sounds yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates!
> We’re on the way home. In case I don’t see you between now and then — Best wishes for 2018!
> View attachment 226374
> 
> ;-)


Happy New Year. See you next year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates!
> We’re on the way home. In case I don’t see you between now and then — Best wishes for 2018!
> View attachment 226374
> 
> ;-)


And to you both! 
The hair definitely suits you!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hello, roommates!
> We’re on the way home. In case I don’t see you between now and then — Best wishes for 2018!
> View attachment 226374
> 
> ;-)



WONDERFUL card!!!!!!!
[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WONDERFUL card!!!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


Good morning, Bea! 
Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> I have a sulcata, pixie frog, and uromastyx. They need to be rehoused


You are too far away- I would take them and care for them.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Sounds nice. I like wildlife. I was almost eaten by a mountain lion when I was a kid but I still like them lol.


Oh noo ! What happend ?


----------



## JoesMum

Just had to nip out and buy a potato. It is rather large 



I’m glad I did though. I bumped into a former colleague who runs their own business supporting primary school IT networks that I haven’t seen for years. So that’s coffee, a long catch up and an offer of some part time work that came out of that trip


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are too far away- I would take them and care for them.


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just had to nip out and buy a potato. It is rather large
> View attachment 226375
> 
> 
> I’m glad I did though. I bumped into a former colleague who runs their own business supporting primary school IT networks that I haven’t seen for years. So that’s coffee, a long catch up and an offer of some part time work that came out of that trip


That's nice! 
(the friend and the potato) 
And the potato looks like one of mine! 
Golly.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam.
A happy New Year`s Eve for you, wifey and Tidgy too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Enjoy some great music for FREE on New Year’s Day

*New Year cheer with the Vienna Philharmonic*
*With 50 million television viewers in 90 countries, the Vienna Philharmonic's New Year's concert is the world's standout classical music event. The orchestra itself has seen its public image evolve in recent years.*

_At the rostrum in 2018: Italian conductor Riccardo Muti, whose collaboration with the Vienna Phiharmonic dates back several decades. This marks the fifth time that Muti conducts at the prestigious event._

_The program begins with the Entrance March from the Operetta "The Gypsy Baron" by Johann Strauss, Jr. and includes a variety of waltzes, polkas and marches by the Strauss family, Franz von Suppé and Alphons Czibulka._


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Enjoy some great music for FREE on New Year’s Day
> 
> *New Year cheer with the Vienna Philharmonic*
> *With 50 million television viewers in 90 countries, the Vienna Philharmonic's New Year's concert is the world's standout classical music event. The orchestra itself has seen its public image evolve in recent years.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _At the rostrum in 2018: Italian conductor Riccardo Muti, whose collaboration with the Vienna Phiharmonic dates back several decades. This marks the fifth time that Muti conducts at the prestigious event._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The program begins with the Entrance March from the Operetta "The Gypsy Baron" by Johann Strauss, Jr. and includes a variety of waltzes, polkas and marches by the Strauss family, Franz von Suppé and Alphons Czibulka._


Yes, I won't get to watch it for a day or two, so I'll be watching one from a previous year. 
Beautiful. 
Happy New Year's Eve, Mark!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone else closely watching the developing protests, arrests, killings in Iran?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh noo ! What happend ?


It was really early and I was taking some veggie scraps to the edge of the wood. We always did that for the rabbits and deer. I had gotten almost to the edge of the woods when I heard something go tearing through a thickett over to the side. I saw a deer go running by me. That was very strange but then right behind it came out a mountain lion. It must have been trying to catch the deer while it was bedded down but failed. It had started like it was going to chase the deer when it must have saw me. It stopped looked and looked at me for a second I guess deciding that I would be easier prey. At that time I run for the house, that was probably the worse thing I could do actually. But luckily the commotion must have alerted my dog because it started barking and took off after the big cat as I run away. If it had not been for him I would probably be dead. 

My dad did not believe me when I told him but later that week my grandmother saw it in her back yard. She thought we had deer bedded down under the edge of one of the pine trees out back and started to walk up to it when it picked it head up and looked at her. It scared her a little but not like how it did me at the time lol. She said it just got up and walked into the woods. Here is the catch. It had a collar on. The Tennessee wildlife services had turned a number of them lose in the mountains near here early that spring. They denied it when ask but dad said "so if I see one in my back yard it ok to kill it?" They told her that he better not kill one and he then ask them "how can I kill something that you did not set out?". He caught them red handed with that. They either did get killed out by other hunters or they moved to another place because one has not been spotted in about 15 years now.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else closely watching the developing protests, arrests, killings in Iran?


Ive seen a clip or two on the news but thats all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> I have a sulcata, pixie frog, and uromastyx. They need to be rehoused


I think @mike taylor is near Houston. Maybe he can help you with a fostor situation


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> It was really early and I was taking some veggie scraps to the edge of the wood. We always did that for the rabbits and deer. I had gotten almost to the edge of the woods when I heard something go tearing through a thickett over to the side. I saw a deer go running by me. That was very strange but then right behind it came out a mountain lion. It must have been trying to catch the deer while it was bedded down but failed. It had started like it was going to chase the deer when it must have saw me. It stopped looked and looked at me for a second I guess deciding that I would be easier prey. At that time I run for the house, that was probably the worse thing I could do actually. But luckily the commotion must have alerted my dog because it started barking and took off after the big cat as I run away. If it had not been for him I would probably be dead.
> 
> My dad did not believe me when I told him but later that week my grandmother saw it in her back yard. She thought we had deer bedded down under the edge of one of the pine trees out back and started to walk up to it when it picked it head up and looked at her. It scared her a little but not like how it did me at the time lol. She said it just got up and walked into the woods. Here is the catch. It had a collar on. The Tennessee wildlife services had turned a number of them lose in the mountains near here early that spring. They denied it when ask but dad said "so if I see one in my back yard it ok to kill it?" They told her that he better not kill one and he then ask them "how can I kill something that you did not set out?". He caught them red handed with that. They either did get killed out by other hunters or they moved to another place because one has not been spotted in about 15 years now.


We have one that passes through our pasture every now and then. It seems terrified of humans, two of my dogs are as big as it is and are very protective. I don't worry about it.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone! Happy New Years Eve!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just had to nip out and buy a potato. It is rather large
> View attachment 226375
> 
> 
> I’m glad I did though. I bumped into a former colleague who runs their own business supporting primary school IT networks that I haven’t seen for years. So that’s coffee, a long catch up and an offer of some part time work that came out of that trip


How awesome is that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else closely watching the developing protests, arrests, killings in Iran?


Have been out all day so have not seen anything.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It was really early and I was taking some veggie scraps to the edge of the wood. We always did that for the rabbits and deer. I had gotten almost to the edge of the woods when I heard something go tearing through a thickett over to the side. I saw a deer go running by me. That was very strange but then right behind it came out a mountain lion. It must have been trying to catch the deer while it was bedded down but failed. It had started like it was going to chase the deer when it must have saw me. It stopped looked and looked at me for a second I guess deciding that I would be easier prey. At that time I run for the house, that was probably the worse thing I could do actually. But luckily the commotion must have alerted my dog because it started barking and took off after the big cat as I run away. If it had not been for him I would probably be dead.
> 
> My dad did not believe me when I told him but later that week my grandmother saw it in her back yard. She thought we had deer bedded down under the edge of one of the pine trees out back and started to walk up to it when it picked it head up and looked at her. It scared her a little but not like how it did me at the time lol. She said it just got up and walked into the woods. Here is the catch. It had a collar on. The Tennessee wildlife services had turned a number of them lose in the mountains near here early that spring. They denied it when ask but dad said "so if I see one in my back yard it ok to kill it?" They told her that he better not kill one and he then ask them "how can I kill something that you did not set out?". He caught them red handed with that. They either did get killed out by other hunters or they moved to another place because one has not been spotted in about 15 years now.


Oh Wow. That is a scary story.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> We have one that passes through our pasture every now and then. It seems terrified of humans, two of my dogs are as big as it is and are very protective. I don't worry about it.


[emoji85] you guys are definitly wilder than we are.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone! Happy New Years Eve!


Happy New Year from SA.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hmm it's eerily quiet in here... I keep thinking I see the woolspider moving in the corners. I guess I better keep a jellyfish close


----------



## DE42

Ahhh!!! It's got me.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Ahhh!!! It's got me.
> View attachment 226410


[emoji33] Aaaaa! The horror!
Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Ahhh!!! It's got me.
> View attachment 226410


That's a nice looking spider though[emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> That's a nice looking spider though[emoji6]


It was beside my foot when my father and I was fishing one day. It was about 3.5" acorss. 9cm to everyone else in the world lol. I wish the U.S. would adopt the metric system.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> It was beside my foot when my father and I was fishing one day. It was about 3.5" acorss. 9cm to everyone else in the world lol. I wish the U.S. would adopt the metric system.


Hush your mouth! I'm too old to learn new measurement.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Hush your mouth! I'm too old to learn new measurement.


Don't worry it's not going to happen any time soon. Lol.


----------



## DE42

I am sitting on my behind drinking mountain lightening (generic Mountain Dew) and eating potato chips while watching fat loss and workout videos on youtube. I'll look like a Greek God at this rate by this time a year from now. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> It was beside my foot when my father and I was fishing one day. It was about 3.5" acorss. 9cm to everyone else in the world lol. I wish the U.S. would adopt the metric system.





Yvonne G said:


> Hush your mouth! I'm too old to learn new measurement.



We coped here in the UK. Officially we’re mostly metric. Unofficially we use a mixture:
• Height - imperial - 6’6” makes more sense than 2 metres
• Weight (humans) - imperial - except we use stones (1 stone = 14lb) So 11 stone 2lb for an adult - 9lb 14oz for a baby (My second child really was that heavy at birth)
• Weight (groceries) officially metric, but some stores are happy to convert loose weights for you 
• Temperature metric for ovens and weather... unless the weather is hot and then we use Farenheit because 95F sounds hotter 
• Cooking - I use a mixture depending on the age of my cookbook/recipe, my Mum is all imperial, my daughter all metric. 
• Distance - imperial: All our road signs are in miles, but...
• Fuel (petrol/gasoline) sold in litres, but nobody knows what’s good fuel consumption unless they work out miles per gallon. (And our gallon is based around a 20 oz pint and hence is bigger than US gallon based on a 16oz pint)

Daughter says it’s a similar mess in Canada where they’re also metric except when they’re imperial and the bits that are imperial are different to the UK. For example, Canadian ovens are in F due to US imports (ours are in C).


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm it's eerily quiet in here... I keep thinking I see the woolspider moving in the corners. I guess I better keep a jellyfish close


You do? Hmmm better keep a few jellyfish. I hear the woolspider is nasty.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You do? Hmmm better keep a few jellyfish. I hear the woolspider is nasty.



The wool spider is fine, assuming she exists. Just don’t tangle her knitting


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ahhh!!! It's got me.
> 
> View attachment 226410


Good thing I am not terrified of woolspiders otherwise my phone would be flying across the room.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We coped here in the UK. Officially we’re mostly metric. Unofficially we use a mixture:
> • Height - imperial - 6’6” makes more sense than 2 metres
> • Weight (humans) - imperial - except we use stones (1 stone = 14lb) So 11 stone 2lb for an adult - 9lb 14oz for a baby (My second child really was that heavy at birth)
> • Weight (groceries) officially metric, but some stores are happy to convert loose weights for you
> • Temperature metric for ovens and weather... unless the weather is hot and then we use Farenheit because 95F sounds hotter
> • Cooking - I use a mixture depending on the age of my cookbook/recipe, my Mum is all imperial, my daughter all metric.
> • Distance - imperial: All our road signs are in miles, but...
> • Fuel (petrol/gasoline) sold in litres, but nobody knows what’s good fuel consumption unless they work out miles per gallon. (And our gallon is based around a 20 oz pint and hence is bigger than US gallon based on a 16oz pint)
> 
> Daughter says it’s a similar mess in Canada where they’re also metric except when they’re imperial and the bits that are imperial are different to the UK. For example, Canadian ovens are in F due to US imports (ours are in C).


Way too complicated. We are straight forward metric.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The wool spider is fine, assuming she exists. Just don’t tangle her knitting


Lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It was really early and I was taking some veggie scraps to the edge of the wood. We always did that for the rabbits and deer. I had gotten almost to the edge of the woods when I heard something go tearing through a thickett over to the side. I saw a deer go running by me. That was very strange but then right behind it came out a mountain lion. It must have been trying to catch the deer while it was bedded down but failed. It had started like it was going to chase the deer when it must have saw me. It stopped looked and looked at me for a second I guess deciding that I would be easier prey. At that time I run for the house, that was probably the worse thing I could do actually. But luckily the commotion must have alerted my dog because it started barking and took off after the big cat as I run away. If it had not been for him I would probably be dead.
> 
> My dad did not believe me when I told him but later that week my grandmother saw it in her back yard. She thought we had deer bedded down under the edge of one of the pine trees out back and started to walk up to it when it picked it head up and looked at her. It scared her a little but not like how it did me at the time lol. She said it just got up and walked into the woods. Here is the catch. It had a collar on. The Tennessee wildlife services had turned a number of them lose in the mountains near here early that spring. They denied it when ask but dad said "so if I see one in my back yard it ok to kill it?" They told her that he better not kill one and he then ask them "how can I kill something that you did not set out?". He caught them red handed with that. They either did get killed out by other hunters or they moved to another place because one has not been spotted in about 15 years now.


Wow! That is what I call luck. It seems your dog was your guardian angel.
In Germany the wolf is coming back at present and the lynx. But Germany is not big and has not much places without people and civilization. That could be a problem when there are too many roaming wolf clans some day.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wow! That is what I call luck. It seems your dog was your guardian angel.
> In Germany the wolf is coming back at present and the lynx. But Germany is not big and has not much places without people and civilization. That could be a problem when there are too many roaming wolf clans some day.


Most definitely.


----------



## CarolM

We are playing risk and I am being annihilated.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> We are playing risk and I am being annihilated.


I am the red soldiers.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I am the red soldiers.
> View attachment 226424


I've never played that game.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ahhh!!! It's got me.
> View attachment 226410


Ihhh, what ugly creature ! 
Was you bitten Dan ? I hope not.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hush your mouth! I'm too old to learn new measurement.


You are never too old to learn new things.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Ihhh, what ugly creature !
> Was you bitten Dan ? I hope not.


Oh know. My bare foot was 2" from it for probably 15 min before I noticed it. But it was friendly.


----------



## Bee62

I am out for supper..... 
In Germany it is 9:26 pm. Only a few hours and minutes and the old year 2017 is gone.
Hopefully the new year will only bring us good things.
See you all later again I hope.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Oh know. My bare foot was 2" from it for probably 15 min before I noticed it. But it was friendly.


What a luck. Be careful.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I am out for supper.....
> In Germany it is 9:26 pm. Only a few hours and minutes and the old year 2017 is gone.
> Hopefully the new year will only bring us good things.
> See you all later again I hope.


Have a happy New Year!!!! I'd love to goto Germany one day.


----------



## DE42

With with dad driving in an ice storm.... fun fun.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've never played that game.


It is fun especially if you win. I must be lucky in love because I never win. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am out for supper.....
> In Germany it is 9:26 pm. Only a few hours and minutes and the old year 2017 is gone.
> Hopefully the new year will only bring us good things.
> See you all later again I hope.


Enjoy your supper. We have 20 minutes to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else closely watching the developing protests, arrests, killings in Iran?


Yes, to some extent. 
But more interested in the protests here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It was really early and I was taking some veggie scraps to the edge of the wood. We always did that for the rabbits and deer. I had gotten almost to the edge of the woods when I heard something go tearing through a thickett over to the side. I saw a deer go running by me. That was very strange but then right behind it came out a mountain lion. It must have been trying to catch the deer while it was bedded down but failed. It had started like it was going to chase the deer when it must have saw me. It stopped looked and looked at me for a second I guess deciding that I would be easier prey. At that time I run for the house, that was probably the worse thing I could do actually. But luckily the commotion must have alerted my dog because it started barking and took off after the big cat as I run away. If it had not been for him I would probably be dead.
> 
> My dad did not believe me when I told him but later that week my grandmother saw it in her back yard. She thought we had deer bedded down under the edge of one of the pine trees out back and started to walk up to it when it picked it head up and looked at her. It scared her a little but not like how it did me at the time lol. She said it just got up and walked into the woods. Here is the catch. It had a collar on. The Tennessee wildlife services had turned a number of them lose in the mountains near here early that spring. They denied it when ask but dad said "so if I see one in my back yard it ok to kill it?" They told her that he better not kill one and he then ask them "how can I kill something that you did not set out?". He caught them red handed with that. They either did get killed out by other hunters or they moved to another place because one has not been spotted in about 15 years now.


What a good dog you had! 
Goodness! 
Happy New Year's Eve, Dan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think @mike taylor is near Houston. Maybe he can help you with a fostor situation


Good afternoon, Yvonne! 
Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your supper. We have 20 minutes to go.



9 minutes and counting until 2018 arrives in the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone! Happy New Years Eve!


Hello, Bambam! 
Happy New Year's Eve to you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Ahhh!!! It's got me.
> View attachment 226410


Hmmmm. 
That looks possibly fictional to me!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Have a happy New Year!!!! I'd love to goto Germany one day.


Why not ? Germany is only a few hours away ( plane ) 
I would like to see America too, but I own too much animals. I can`t leave them alone. I have no one that can keep them when I am away. So I love to see pics of your beautiful land and I dream to ride on a horse into the sundown in a wide, wild and beautiful place in the USA.And I love the beautiful and nice people there and all around the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 226413


Indeed, thank you!
Though we don't usually use the modern classical here.
Happy New Year's Eve to you, Mark!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your supper. We have 20 minutes to go.


Thank you and enjoy yours too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I am sitting on my behind drinking mountain lightening (generic Mountain Dew) and eating potato chips while watching fat loss and workout videos on youtube. I'll look like a Greek God at this rate by this time a year from now. Lol


?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, thank you!
> Though we don't usually use the modern classical here.
> Happy New Year's Eve to you, Mark!



Copied that from an Iranian twitter feed... agreed, that ppl don’t use MSA. Thanks for the Greetings...plenty of time left here on the east coast of USA.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We are playing risk and I am being annihilated.


great game!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am out for supper.....
> In Germany it is 9:26 pm. Only a few hours and minutes and the old year 2017 is gone.
> Hopefully the new year will only bring us good things.
> See you all later again I hope.


I hope the New year brings you much Happiness and Joy, Sabine! 
And cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HAPPY NEW YEAR? CAROL ! ! ! !
Hope you have the greatest of years in 2018! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> That looks possibly fictional to me!


That is not the wool spider. Just a simple fishing spider. The wool spider I here is about 20 times bigger!!!!!! Maybe.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy New Year @CarolM!


----------



## JoesMum

Who’s next? Sabine and Lena in about half an hour?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, to some extent.
> But more interested in the protests here.


Hope you guys are okay then.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your supper. We have 20 minutes to go.


Happy New Year Everybody. It is now 00.30 here in SA. I hope your New Years' are all awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why not ? Germany is only a few hours away ( plane )
> I would like to see America too, but I own too much animals. I can`t leave them alone. I have no one that can keep them when I am away. So I love to see pics of your beautiful land and I dream to ride on a horse into the sundown in a wide, wild and beautiful place in the USA.And I love the beautiful and nice people there and all around the world.


We love you too.


----------



## DE42

6 and a half hours here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> That is not the wool spider. Just a simple fishing spider. The wool spider I here is about 20 times bigger!!!!!! Maybe.


200 times bigger. 
Perhaps!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hope you guys are okay then.


Just taxi strikes here.
But there's been trouble to the east of the country.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Who’s next? Sabine and Lena in about half an hour?


Yes, 23: 41 here.....


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> great game!


I lost. Then we proceeded to play a game called "pass the bomb" it is a game where you draw a card, it has 3 letters on it and according to the dice you are either not allowed to use them in the beginning of a word or the end or you can use them anywhere. The bomb you pass around once you have said your word. When the bomb goes off and you are holding it you have to take the card. The one with the least amount if cards wins. I lost at that as well. [emoji22]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I lost. Then we proceeded to play a game called "pass the bomb" it is a game where you draw a card, it has 3 letters on it and according to the dice you are either not allowed to use them in the beginning of a word or the end or you can use them anywhere. The bomb you pass around once you have said your word. When the bomb goes off and you are holding it you have to take the card. The one with the least amount if cards wins. I lost at that as well. [emoji22]


Oooooooh, sounds fun! 
Not played that! 
Find a game you can win can be your New year's Resolution!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR? CAROL ! ! ! !
> Hope you have the greatest of years in 2018!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Perfecting timing. Thank you so much. Love the new friendships I have made with you all. And here is to them continuing for many years to come.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year @CarolM!


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji4] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Perfecting timing. Thank you so much. Love the new friendships I have made with you all. And here is to them continuing for many years to come.


LONG LIVE TFO and
THE COLD DARK ROOM
and all who lurk in her!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just taxi strikes here.
> But there's been trouble to the east of the country.


Well I hope all the trouble stays far away from you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooh, sounds fun!
> Not played that!
> Find a game you can win can be your New year's Resolution!


Perfect New Years resolution.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Geeeze, just saw this ..


Merseyside Police says it believes a fire has destroyed all vehicles in a 1,600-capacity multi-storey car park next to the Echo Arena in Liverpool


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> LONG LIVE TFO and
> THE COLD DARK ROOM
> and all who lurk in her!


Absolutely.[emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji93] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Perfect New Years resolution.


You would be surprised how difficult it actually is.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Geeeze, just saw this ..
> 
> 
> Merseyside Police says it believes a fire has destroyed all vehicles in a 1,600-capacity multi-storey car park next to the Echo Arena in Liverpool



From the BBC. It seems the car park had 160 cars in it. They had to abandon the horse show. 


 Liverpool Echo Arena car park fire disrupts horse show - BBC News


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> From the BBC. It seems the car park had 160 cars in it. They had to abandon the horse show.
> 
> 
> Liverpool Echo Arena car park fire disrupts horse show - BBC News





Not a happy New Year for some, but at least it seems no lives were lost thank goodness


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> From the BBC. It seems the car park had 160 cars in it. They had to abandon the horse show.
> 
> 
> Liverpool Echo Arena car park fire disrupts horse show - BBC News


Oh no. What a way to bring in the new year. So sorry.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 226451
> 
> Not a happy New Year for some, but at least it seems no lives were lost thank goodness


Yes. Thank goodness for that. Better to loose your car than your life.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy New Year @Bee62 and @Kristoff and @Gillian Moore (if you’re lurking!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yes. Thank goodness for that. Better to loose your car than your life.



Yes...good to hear.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, 23: 41 here.....


Happy New Year Sabine and Lena. [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year @Bee62 and @Kristoff and @Gillian Moore (if you’re lurking!)


Did I miss one? Oh dear. Happy New Year Y'all.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Did I miss one? Oh dear. Happy New Year Y'all.



Don’t worry. Gillian is in Jordan and is an occasional visitor to the CDR. I’m not sure if she’s around or not


----------



## DE42

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Don’t worry. Gillian is in Jordan and is an occasional visitor to the CDR. I’m not sure if she’s around or not


Thanks 4 that. It is 01.09 and way past my bedtime. So - Goeie Nag Almal. Good Night All.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Thanks 4 that. It is 01.09 and way past my bedtime. So - Goeie Nag Almal. Good Night All.


Night night! Hope your new year is wonderful!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Night night! Hope your new year is wonderful!


Yours too. [emoji92] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji92]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thanks 4 that. It is 01.09 and way past my bedtime. So - Goeie Nag Almal. Good Night All.



Good night and Happy 2018 to you Carol. Sleep well. Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

A very Happy New Year to all my friends and roomates on TFO and CDR !


----------



## Bambam1989

Well.. I'm just standing in my kitchen, cooking sausages. SO BORED!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy New Year from the UK to all my TFO and CDR friends. [emoji322][emoji312][emoji313][emoji898]

2018 has had its rough patches for me (understatement) and it’s entirely due to the CDR that I am still here. You are a wonderful group of worldwide friends who have offered so much support...and not just to me... when it’s been needed.

Wherever you are, I hope 2018 goes well for you, your menageries and everyone close to you [emoji8]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hope the New year brings you much Happiness and Joy, Sabine!
> And cheese.


The same for you and much more cheese !
Happy New Year Adam.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We love you too.


Thank you very much !


----------



## Bambam1989

Love to EVERYONE in the CDR!


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed now! Goodnight from the English half of me and nos da from the Welsh half!

Not see you tomorrow [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Geeeze, just saw this ..
> 
> 
> Merseyside Police says it believes a fire has destroyed all vehicles in a 1,600-capacity multi-storey car park next to the Echo Arena in Liverpool


Well, nobody was seriously hurt , it seems, and all the horses are okay as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Don’t worry. Gillian is in Jordan and is an occasional visitor to the CDR. I’m not sure if she’s around or not


Gillian generally avoids the holiday celebrations. 
Still, I hope she's having fun and has a Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thanks 4 that. It is 01.09 and way past my bedtime. So - Goeie Nag Almal. Good Night All.


Night, night, Carol! 
Pleasant dreams of all the lovely things that will happen for you in 2018!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A very Happy New Year to all my friends and roomates on TFO and CDR !


And a Super Splendid New year to you as well, Sabine! 
May you have the best of times in 2018!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year from the UK to all my TFO and CDR friends. [emoji322][emoji312][emoji313][emoji898]
> 
> 2018 has had its rough patches for me (understatement) and it’s entirely due to the CDR that I am still here. You are a wonderful group of worldwide friends who have offered so much support...and not just to me... when it’s been needed.
> 
> Wherever you are, I hope 2018 goes well for you, your menageries and everyone close to you [emoji8]


Happy New Year, Linda ! ! !
I consider you a valued friend as well as a funny, smart and unique individual. 
Yes, I hope 2018 is a much better year for you and your family!


----------



## DE42

Idk if it's be cause is duck or what but that's funny as hekk. Liim


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Love to EVERYONE in the CDR!


HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! 
(or when it arrives for you, anyway!)
May your wishes and dreams come true in 2018!


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 226453


Yeah, right (tongue in cheek). Any old excuse to not wash the floor!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed now! Goodnight from the English half of me and nos da from the Welsh half!
> 
> Not see you tomorrow [emoji4][emoji8]


I've got too many halves to do that now. 
Night night, Linda!


----------



## AZtortMom

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

​


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a Super Splendid New year to you as well, Sabine!
> May you have the best of times in 2018!


A good time would be enough ..... The best times of my life are gone.
Thank you for the cute cats. I think mine are drinking too now I am not watching them any longer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 226463


HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! !
Or soon when it arrives, Kathy! 
Wishing all the best to you and your family for a wonderful 2018!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


A Happy New Year for you too, Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> A Happy New Year for you too, Noel.


Thank you Bee


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> ​


A Happy New Year for you too, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


Happy New Year, Noel ! ! ! !
Wishing you all possible joy and happiness for 2018 ! ! 
And wibble!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! !
> (or when it arrives for you, anyway!)
> May your wishes and dreams come true in 2018!


I wish to win the lottery then[emoji1]


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Noel ! ! ! !
> Wishing you all possible joy and happiness for 2018 ! !
> And wibble!


Wibble on my dear friend!
May your 2018 be filled with happiness and joy as well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ​


HAPPY NEW YEAR, Yvonne! 
May an excellent, fun and rewarding 2018 be upon thee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A good time would be enough ..... The best times of my life are gone.
> Thank you for the cute cats. I think mine are drinking too now I am not watching them any longer.


The best time of your life is always now, Bee! 
Plenty of good times and adventures ahead if you want it to happen! 
We love you, what more can there be, Bee?


----------



## Bee62

I miss an "old" friend here for a long time.
I hope you are well and I wish you a *Happy New Year*. Let`s drink a Bud together in 2018 too. @Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I wish to win the lottery then[emoji1]


Hmmmm. 
I can do anything. 
Cold Dark Room Lottery begins in January!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The best time of your life is always now, Bee!
> Plenty of good times and adventures ahead if you want it to happen!
> We love you, what more can there be, Bee?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I can do anything.
> Cold Dark Room Lottery begins in January!


Oooo what will we win? Points? Or CHEESE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I miss an "old" friend here for a long time.
> I hope you are well and I wish you a *Happy New Year*. Let`s drink a Bud together in 2018 too. @Grandpa Turtle 144


Indeed , Grandpa, where did you go?
We love you and miss you round here. 
Happy 2018, my friend!


----------



## Moozillion

Happy New Year to everyone in TFO and CDR!!!
[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Oooo what will we win? Points? Or CHEESE!


Errrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
Haven't thought this through, yet.
But I doubt I'll be giving away cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Happy New Year to everyone in TFO and CDR!!!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


HAPPY NEW YEAR, BEA ! ! ! 
May 2018 bring you so much joy and happiness you have to continue giving it away.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Haven't thought this through, yet.
> But I doubt I'll be giving away cheese.


Hmm true.. must keep cheese for one's self


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe this will get him to come back around:

@Grandpa Turtle 144 : The only thing I like about Bud is the horses:


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Happy New Year to everyone in TFO and CDR!!!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


A Happy New Year for you, Bea


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe this will get him to come back around:
> 
> @Grandpa Turtle 144 : The only thing I like about Bud is the horses:


Beautiful. I wish I would have ride such a horse but I haven`t.


----------



## Yvonne G

Time for me to go vegetate in front of the TV. I won't 'not see' you all until next year. Have a safe and sane New Year celebration (those who are celebrating), later!!


----------



## DE42

Horas .eaadfe l8ve ypu. Mznjm.  Nfk tnbf t hi f i ak su cm. Fhd.


----------



## DE42

I am gjy bkd dr8vk.


----------



## DE42

I am beyo d dru k.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Time for me to go vegetate in front of the TV. I won't 'not see' you all until next year. Have a safe and sane New Year celebration (those who are celebrating), later!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I am gjy bkd dr8vk.


Pardon ? What did you say ?


----------



## Bee62

and a Happy New Year for another friend too. @johnandjade
Where are you ?


----------



## DE42

Cgick en funn r 6k. Xjn thah. Am d7mrucbk y infbjfk5b. D rjyntb vjd yvufn. Gnfnv uoh dball yjyj 6


----------



## DE42

8 amvbe avit syrmbdm. Why dies ursay 15 seci exny


----------



## Bee62

and another friend of the CDR, @Cowboy_Ken 
I wish you a very Happy New Year


----------



## Bee62

For the chuckling Lady @Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad A Happy Cheese New Year, Adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I am beyo d dru k.


I do so hope you are joking. 
Otherwise this is bad even by my standards. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and a Happy New Year for another friend too. @johnandjade
> Where are you ?


Yes, Cold Dark Room lotto will begin soon. 
Not sure about the other stuff! 
(remember we have younger readers) 
Regarding John, I too wish him all the best for 2018.
Sorry you couldn't join us, John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and another friend of the CDR, @Cowboy_Ken
> I wish you a very Happy New Year
> View attachment 226468


Happy New Year, Cowboy ! !! !
May 2018 bring you your heart's desires. 
And cheese. 
if it wasn't one already.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad A Happy Cheese New Year, Adam


Thank you, Bee! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I already posted cats, so..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off for my first kip of 2018! 
So HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! !
To all our American brothers and sisters when it arrives for you! 
Bless you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bless us everyone!


----------



## DE42

I be staeying to cine down.


----------



## DE42

I be starting to come down..


----------



## Moozillion

Happy 45 Minutes Before New Year[emoji6]
(Yawns...)


----------



## DE42

Hapoh new year evryome.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well.. I'm just standing in my kitchen, cooking sausages. SO BORED!


Hope you were at least listening to John and dancing while cooking those sausages.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year from the UK to all my TFO and CDR friends. [emoji322][emoji312][emoji313][emoji898]
> 
> 2018 has had its rough patches for me (understatement) and it’s entirely due to the CDR that I am still here. You are a wonderful group of worldwide friends who have offered so much support...and not just to me... when it’s been needed.
> 
> Wherever you are, I hope 2018 goes well for you, your menageries and everyone close to you [emoji8]


[emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Love to EVERYONE in the CDR!


[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Carol!
> Pleasant dreams of all the lovely things that will happen for you in 2018!


[emoji1] [emoji4] [emoji8] [emoji93]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


[emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji8]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hope you were at least listening to John and dancing while cooking those sausages.


The dancing part yes, but it was actually Aerosmith this time


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> ​


[emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji93]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I wish to win the lottery then[emoji1]


Puts up hand [emoji119] [emoji119] [emoji119] me too me too


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The best time of your life is always now, Bee!
> Plenty of good times and adventures ahead if you want it to happen!
> We love you, what more can there be, Bee?


Nicely put! Don't need to add anything.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Happy New Year to everyone in TFO and CDR!!!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


[emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji92]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Horas .eaadfe l8ve ypu. Mznjm. Nfk tnbf t hi f i ak su cm. Fhd.


Are you finishing all the things you started in 2017, like the brandy and that bottle of red wine and the white one too etc?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and a Happy New Year for another friend too. @johnandjade
> Where are you ?


I like it. I like it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Bee!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I already posted cats, so..............


Is that from your window? Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Happy 45 Minutes Before New Year[emoji6]
> (Yawns...)


[emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji92] [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hapoh new year evryome.


[emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji92] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji92]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The dancing part yes, but it was actually Aerosmith this time


That is good enough. Dancing the new year in. Well done. Can't be bored then otherwise you were not doing it right.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The dancing part yes, but it was actually Aerosmith this time


Are you waiting for your other half to come home again?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Horas .eaadfe l8ve ypu. Mznjm. Nfk tnbf t hi f i ak su cm. Fhd.


Easy for you to say!


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I am beyo d dru k.


 "I am beyond drunk" ???


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Are you waiting for your other half to come home again?


Not this time. Just staying up to wait on the new year. 10 minutes to go here


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else closely watching the developing protests, arrests, killings in Iran?



Happy New Year, Mark!
For me, the protests feel too familiar. 
Hubby is watching closely.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> It was really early and I was taking some veggie scraps to the edge of the wood. We always did that for the rabbits and deer. I had gotten almost to the edge of the woods when I heard something go tearing through a thickett over to the side. I saw a deer go running by me. That was very strange but then right behind it came out a mountain lion. It must have been trying to catch the deer while it was bedded down but failed. It had started like it was going to chase the deer when it must have saw me. It stopped looked and looked at me for a second I guess deciding that I would be easier prey. At that time I run for the house, that was probably the worse thing I could do actually. But luckily the commotion must have alerted my dog because it started barking and took off after the big cat as I run away. If it had not been for him I would probably be dead.
> 
> My dad did not believe me when I told him but later that week my grandmother saw it in her back yard. She thought we had deer bedded down under the edge of one of the pine trees out back and started to walk up to it when it picked it head up and looked at her. It scared her a little but not like how it did me at the time lol. She said it just got up and walked into the woods. Here is the catch. It had a collar on. The Tennessee wildlife services had turned a number of them lose in the mountains near here early that spring. They denied it when ask but dad said "so if I see one in my back yard it ok to kill it?" They told her that he better not kill one and he then ask them "how can I kill something that you did not set out?". He caught them red handed with that. They either did get killed out by other hunters or they moved to another place because one has not been spotted in about 15 years now.



Happy New Year, Dan!

Oh my, isn’t a mountain lion one of those footnotes in the survival books - “if you see one, it’s too late”?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why not ? Germany is only a few hours away ( plane )
> I would like to see America too, but I own too much animals. I can`t leave them alone. I have no one that can keep them when I am away. So I love to see pics of your beautiful land and I dream to ride on a horse into the sundown in a wide, wild and beautiful place in the USA.And I love the beautiful and nice people there and all around the world.



You could do a home exchange, say for a week, with one of the neighbors, Sabine. Then, a roommate would look after your animals and enjoy small-town Germany, while you are... in Roskilde?! Hmm, what a brilliant idea. 
Happy New Year, dearest Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I lost. Then we proceeded to play a game called "pass the bomb" it is a game where you draw a card, it has 3 letters on it and according to the dice you are either not allowed to use them in the beginning of a word or the end or you can use them anywhere. The bomb you pass around once you have said your word. When the bomb goes off and you are holding it you have to take the card. The one with the least amount if cards wins. I lost at that as well. [emoji22]



Happy New Year, Carol!

Yup, lucky in love - that’s my favorite loser argument. When I lose at games. Every single time.  

Sounds like you had great fun last night. (Or at least the winners did.  )


----------



## Bambam1989

Happy New Year from Washington!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year @Bee62 and @Kristoff and @Gillian Moore (if you’re lurking!)



Thank you, Linda! Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year from the UK to all my TFO and CDR friends. [emoji322][emoji312][emoji313][emoji898]
> 
> 2018 has had its rough patches for me (understatement) and it’s entirely due to the CDR that I am still here. You are a wonderful group of worldwide friends who have offered so much support...and not just to me... when it’s been needed.
> 
> Wherever you are, I hope 2018 goes well for you, your menageries and everyone close to you [emoji8]



We love you, Linda. 
And your knowledge is much needed in the TFO.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Love to EVERYONE in the CDR!



Happy New Year!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 226463



Happy New Year, Kathy!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Not this time. Just staying up to wait on the new year. 10 minutes to go here


Happy New Year. May the worst day be your best day from 2017. [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji92] sorry I missed it. Was making brekkie for the family. Cinnamon and sugar french toast.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right (tongue in cheek). Any old excuse to not wash the floor!



Hahaha. 
Happy New Year, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!



Happy New Year, Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Happy New Year to everyone in TFO and CDR!!!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️



Happy New Year, Bea! Love to Elsa and Jacques.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy New Year, Carol!
> 
> Yup, lucky in love - that’s my favorite loser argument. When I lose at games. Every single time.
> 
> Sounds like you had great fun last night. (Or at least the winners did. [emoji14] )


We decided to start a new tradition and make New Years Eve family game night. Btw we must then be kindred spirits as far as games go.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy New Year from Washington!


[emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji92] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji93]


----------



## Kristoff

Another special Happy New Year goes to... my oldest friends at the CDR - @johnandjade and @Tidgy’s Dad! Hope you have a great 2018!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> "I am beyond drunk" ???


So you can read drunk too lol. 

Yeah I may have had a bit much.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR and Happy New Year’s daytime to you. 

I have just seen daughter off on her return to Southampton - she has work tomorrow. 

And now the tidy up begins... the meerkats had better stay out of the way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hapoh new year evryome.


HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! !
Hope you have a fun and fantastic 2018 ! ! ! 
(after you have recovered from last night)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Is that from your window? Beautiful.


No a net picture, the explosions are the Opel logo. 
Sabine loves her Opel Manta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy New Year from Washington!


HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! !
Have amazing adventures and a terrific 2018, Bambam!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! !
> Hope you have a fun and fantastic 2018 ! ! !
> (after you have recovered from last night)


A bit hungover this morning. But nithing that a little cheese can't fix. Right? Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Another special Happy New Year goes to... my oldest friends at the CDR - @johnandjade and @Tidgy’s Dad! Hope you have a great 2018!
> View attachment 226481


I thank you ! ! ! ! !
HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! ! 
Getting to know you and share in your adventures has been one of the pleasures of 2018! 
I'm so happy to be your friend, Lena! 
Hope 2018 is a fun; stable year for you and your family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR and Happy New Year’s daytime to you.
> 
> I have just seen daughter off on her return to Southampton - she has work tomorrow.
> 
> And now the tidy up begins... the meerkats had better stay out of the way!


Oh, I don't know.
Stick 'em all in black bin bags and leave 'em out in the streets. 
Good afternoon and happy 2018!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> A bit hungover this morning. But nithing that a little cheese can't fix. Right? Lol


YUP ! ! ! 
Cheese and crackers was my breakfast today.
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year 2018, Roommates! 
My New Year began by helping the neighbour's wife wash down the stairs. 
She didn't even know it was New Year's Day. 
That's it, good deed done for the year.


----------



## Kristoff

And now (that I’ve taken care of laundry) to the promised postcards, first from Budapest. 
We arrived on the 24th, quite early but already after the supermarkets closed for the Christmas hiatus of varying lengths. Only one place was still open for lunch in our neighborhood, and it was mediocre and overpriced. The decor was fun though:


For Christmas Eve dinner we had to survive on spaghetti (of a cheap Turkish brand) and tomato paste bought at a Middle Eastern shop. 
It got better after that. 
We watched a fantastic production of the Nutcracker on the 25th. Taking photos was not allowed, so here are some from the National Ballet’s website:


The city is beautiful with, for example, the neoclassical Opera building:


And the Chain Bridge with Buda Castle across the Danube:


I very much liked this fountain in front of the Buda Castle:


The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building is best viewed from across the Danube or from a boat:


Finally, a plethora of Christmas markets and Christmas lights make it a special time to visit the city:


Overall, this was a beautiful city, although not somewhere I’d be dying to visit again. Vienna, on the other hand, was a different story.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> And now (that I’ve taken care of laundry) to the promised postcards, first from Budapest.
> We arrived on the 24th, quite early but already after the supermarkets closed for the Christmas hiatus of varying lengths. Only one place was still open for lunch in our neighborhood, and it was mediocre and overpriced. The decor was fun though:
> View attachment 226487
> 
> For Christmas Eve dinner we had to survive on spaghetti (of a cheap Turkish brand) and tomato paste bought at a Middle Eastern shop.
> It got better after that.
> We watched a fantastic production of the Nutcracker on the 25th. Taking photos was not allowed, so here are some from the National Ballet’s website:
> View attachment 226488
> 
> The city is beautiful with, for example, the neoclassical Opera building:
> View attachment 226489
> 
> And the Chain Bridge with Buda Castle across the Danube:
> View attachment 226490
> 
> I very much liked this fountain in front of the Buda Castle:
> View attachment 226491
> 
> The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building is best viewed from across the Danube or from a boat:
> View attachment 226492
> 
> Finally, a plethora of Christmas markets and Christmas lights make it a special time to visit the city:
> View attachment 226493
> 
> Overall, this was a beautiful city, although not somewhere I’d be dying to visit again. Vienna, on the other hand, was a different story.


The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building looks awesome. Can you go into it? That is something that I would want to do.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> And now (that I’ve taken care of laundry) to the promised postcards, first from Budapest.
> We arrived on the 24th, quite early but already after the supermarkets closed for the Christmas hiatus of varying lengths. Only one place was still open for lunch in our neighborhood, and it was mediocre and overpriced. The decor was fun though:
> View attachment 226487
> 
> For Christmas Eve dinner we had to survive on spaghetti (of a cheap Turkish brand) and tomato paste bought at a Middle Eastern shop.
> It got better after that.
> We watched a fantastic production of the Nutcracker on the 25th. Taking photos was not allowed, so here are some from the National Ballet’s website:
> View attachment 226488
> 
> The city is beautiful with, for example, the neoclassical Opera building:
> View attachment 226489
> 
> And the Chain Bridge with Buda Castle across the Danube:
> View attachment 226490
> 
> I very much liked this fountain in front of the Buda Castle:
> View attachment 226491
> 
> The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building is best viewed from across the Danube or from a boat:
> View attachment 226492
> 
> Finally, a plethora of Christmas markets and Christmas lights make it a special time to visit the city:
> View attachment 226493
> 
> Overall, this was a beautiful city, although not somewhere I’d be dying to visit again. Vienna, on the other hand, was a different story.


Hi Lena! Your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## DE42

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates


Good morning.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building looks awesome. Can you go into it? That is something that I would want to do.



Yes, you could. We didn’t. We’re not the most diligent tourists [emoji23]  
It’s a gorgeous building, the second-biggest parliament in Europe. The biggest one is in Romania, I believe, but hardly as inspiring.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You could do a home exchange, say for a week, with one of the neighbors, Sabine. Then, a roommate would look after your animals and enjoy small-town Germany, while you are... in Roskilde?! Hmm, what a brilliant idea.
> Happy New Year, dearest Bee!


A Happy New Year for you too, Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena! Your pictures are beautiful!



Thank you, Noel! I’m glad to be back home with my triplets - the three cuties from my TORTOISE gift.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year 2018, Roommates!
> My New Year began by helping the neighbour's wife wash down the stairs.
> She didn't even know it was New Year's Day.
> That's it, good deed done for the year.



Karma points!!!!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Yes, you could. We didn’t. We’re not the most diligent tourists [emoji23]
> It’s a gorgeous building, the second-biggest parliament in Europe. The biggest one is in Romania, I believe, but hardly as inspiring.


Ive never been out side of the United States so I find it all interesting. I love old and old looking buildings like that. The gothic age architecture has alwayd been my favorite.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy New Year from Washington!


A Happy New Year for you too from Germany


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! Happy New Year to you and yours!





JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR and Happy New Year’s daytime to you.
> 
> I have just seen daughter off on her return to Southampton - she has work tomorrow.
> 
> And now the tidy up begins... the meerkats had better stay out of the way!


A Happy New Year to you Linda


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No a net picture, the explosions are the Opel logo.
> Sabine loves her Opel Manta.


Yes I do ! He is my best friend ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year 2018, Roommates!
> My New Year began by helping the neighbour's wife wash down the stairs.
> She didn't even know it was New Year's Day.
> That's it, good deed done for the year.


I didn't wash her down the stairs, I meant I helped her clean the stairs.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> And now (that I’ve taken care of laundry) to the promised postcards, first from Budapest.
> We arrived on the 24th, quite early but already after the supermarkets closed for the Christmas hiatus of varying lengths. Only one place was still open for lunch in our neighborhood, and it was mediocre and overpriced. The decor was fun though:
> View attachment 226487
> 
> For Christmas Eve dinner we had to survive on spaghetti (of a cheap Turkish brand) and tomato paste bought at a Middle Eastern shop.
> It got better after that.
> We watched a fantastic production of the Nutcracker on the 25th. Taking photos was not allowed, so here are some from the National Ballet’s website:
> View attachment 226488
> 
> The city is beautiful with, for example, the neoclassical Opera building:
> View attachment 226489
> 
> And the Chain Bridge with Buda Castle across the Danube:
> View attachment 226490
> 
> I very much liked this fountain in front of the Buda Castle:
> View attachment 226491
> 
> The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building is best viewed from across the Danube or from a boat:
> View attachment 226492
> 
> Finally, a plethora of Christmas markets and Christmas lights make it a special time to visit the city:
> View attachment 226493
> 
> Overall, this was a beautiful city, although not somewhere I’d be dying to visit again. Vienna, on the other hand, was a different story.



WONDERFUL photos!!!!!![emoji2] Sounds like you had a fun time!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And now (that I’ve taken care of laundry) to the promised postcards, first from Budapest.
> We arrived on the 24th, quite early but already after the supermarkets closed for the Christmas hiatus of varying lengths. Only one place was still open for lunch in our neighborhood, and it was mediocre and overpriced. The decor was fun though:
> View attachment 226487
> 
> For Christmas Eve dinner we had to survive on spaghetti (of a cheap Turkish brand) and tomato paste bought at a Middle Eastern shop.
> It got better after that.
> We watched a fantastic production of the Nutcracker on the 25th. Taking photos was not allowed, so here are some from the National Ballet’s website:
> View attachment 226488
> 
> The city is beautiful with, for example, the neoclassical Opera building:
> View attachment 226489
> 
> And the Chain Bridge with Buda Castle across the Danube:
> View attachment 226490
> 
> I very much liked this fountain in front of the Buda Castle:
> View attachment 226491
> 
> The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building is best viewed from across the Danube or from a boat:
> View attachment 226492
> 
> Finally, a plethora of Christmas markets and Christmas lights make it a special time to visit the city:
> View attachment 226493
> 
> Overall, this was a beautiful city, although not somewhere I’d be dying to visit again. Vienna, on the other hand, was a different story.


Beautiful ! ! ! 
I love the Christmas tree dangling from the ceiling in the restaurant. 
I adore Budapest and hope to visit again soon, but in the summer.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes I do ! He is my best friend ...



He?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yes, you could. We didn’t. We’re not the most diligent tourists [emoji23]
> It’s a gorgeous building, the second-biggest parliament in Europe. The biggest one is in Romania, I believe, but hardly as inspiring.


Bucharest is not nearly as nice. 
A bit grim, really.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> And now (that I’ve taken care of laundry) to the promised postcards, first from Budapest.
> We arrived on the 24th, quite early but already after the supermarkets closed for the Christmas hiatus of varying lengths. Only one place was still open for lunch in our neighborhood, and it was mediocre and overpriced. The decor was fun though:
> View attachment 226487
> 
> For Christmas Eve dinner we had to survive on spaghetti (of a cheap Turkish brand) and tomato paste bought at a Middle Eastern shop.
> It got better after that.
> We watched a fantastic production of the Nutcracker on the 25th. Taking photos was not allowed, so here are some from the National Ballet’s website:
> View attachment 226488
> 
> The city is beautiful with, for example, the neoclassical Opera building:
> View attachment 226489
> 
> And the Chain Bridge with Buda Castle across the Danube:
> View attachment 226490
> 
> I very much liked this fountain in front of the Buda Castle:
> View attachment 226491
> 
> The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building is best viewed from across the Danube or from a boat:
> View attachment 226492
> 
> Finally, a plethora of Christmas markets and Christmas lights make it a special time to visit the city:
> View attachment 226493
> 
> Overall, this was a beautiful city, although not somewhere I’d be dying to visit again. Vienna, on the other hand, was a different story.



Ooh. Lovely postcards Lena! Thank you


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Ive never been out side of the United States so I find it all interesting. I love old and old looking buildings like that. The gothic age architecture has alwayd been my favorite.



The CDR is the ideal place for you to travel the world without the inconvenience of needing visas or spending a small fortune. 

Roomies are encouraged to share photos of their locality and places they go. I have started looking at things through different eyes since doing this - places I see every day suddenly become new when I see them as a visitor


----------



## JSWallace

I'm a bit late but Happy New Year to you all!! I had to work today so no overindulging last night! Going to my Mums for Family dinner tonight though. I am ploughing through the mammoth task of taking down Christmas decorations, there are so many pine needles everywhere I just know I will be finding them for months to come!!


----------



## DE42

Tali


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Happy New Year. May the worst day be your best day from 2017. [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji8] [emoji93] [emoji92] sorry I missed it. Was making brekkie for the family. Cinnamon and sugar french toast.


That sounds yummy!


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> I'm a bit late but Happy New Year to you all!! I had to work today so no overindulging last night! Going to my Mums for Family dinner tonight though. I am ploughing through the mammoth task of taking down Christmas decorations, there are so many pine needles everywhere I just know I will be finding them for months to come!!



Unearthing mammoths and pine needles can be quite difficult...
Happy New Year, Jane!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Tali
> View attachment 226509


So cute. A little inelegant, but very cute


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> I'm a bit late but Happy New Year to you all!! I had to work today so no overindulging last night! Going to my Mums for Family dinner tonight though. I am ploughing through the mammoth task of taking down Christmas decorations, there are so many pine needles everywhere I just know I will be finding them for months to come!!


HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! !
I was still finding pine needles in December. 
And our tree is fake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Unearthing mammoths and pine needles can be quite difficult...
> Happy New Year, Jane!


Unearthing pine needles is very easy. Keep finding them forever. It's getting rid of 'em that's the problem. 
Same with mammoths, easy to find now the ice is melting in Siberia, but what do you do with tons of rotting elephant?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR and Happy New Year’s daytime to you.
> 
> I have just seen daughter off on her return to Southampton - she has work tomorrow.
> 
> And now the tidy up begins... the meerkats had better stay out of the way!


Good luck with the Meerkats. Safe trip to your daughter and sad that you still have to do clean-up. And Good Morning All. Good Afternoon and Good Evening.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! !
> Hope you have a fun and fantastic 2018 ! ! !
> (after you have recovered from last night)


Ouch.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No a net picture, the explosions are the Opel logo.
> Sabine loves her Opel Manta.


Lol. Serves me right for making assumptions.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year 2018, Roommates!
> My New Year began by helping the neighbour's wife wash down the stairs.
> She didn't even know it was New Year's Day.
> That's it, good deed done for the year.


That was nice of you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And now (that I’ve taken care of laundry) to the promised postcards, first from Budapest.
> We arrived on the 24th, quite early but already after the supermarkets closed for the Christmas hiatus of varying lengths. Only one place was still open for lunch in our neighborhood, and it was mediocre and overpriced. The decor was fun though:
> View attachment 226487
> 
> For Christmas Eve dinner we had to survive on spaghetti (of a cheap Turkish brand) and tomato paste bought at a Middle Eastern shop.
> It got better after that.
> We watched a fantastic production of the Nutcracker on the 25th. Taking photos was not allowed, so here are some from the National Ballet’s website:
> View attachment 226488
> 
> The city is beautiful with, for example, the neoclassical Opera building:
> View attachment 226489
> 
> And the Chain Bridge with Buda Castle across the Danube:
> View attachment 226490
> 
> I very much liked this fountain in front of the Buda Castle:
> View attachment 226491
> 
> The Gothic Revival Hungarian Parliament building is best viewed from across the Danube or from a boat:
> View attachment 226492
> 
> Finally, a plethora of Christmas markets and Christmas lights make it a special time to visit the city:
> View attachment 226493
> 
> Overall, this was a beautiful city, although not somewhere I’d be dying to visit again. Vienna, on the other hand, was a different story.


Oh thank you for sharing. Felt like I went on holiday with you, without having to eat cheap spaghetti.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates


Good Morning, Good Afternoon and Good Evening roommate. Hope your day has been a good one so far.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good morning.


Good Morning, Good Afternoon and Good Evening. Also hope you are having a good day so far.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't wash her down the stairs, I meant I helped her clean the stairs.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The CDR is the ideal place for you to travel the world without the inconvenience of needing visas or spending a small fortune.
> 
> Roomies are encouraged to share photos of their locality and places they go. I have started looking at things through different eyes since doing this - places I see every day suddenly become new when I see them as a visitor


It is so awesome seeing all the postcards.


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> I'm a bit late but Happy New Year to you all!! I had to work today so no overindulging last night! Going to my Mums for Family dinner tonight though. I am ploughing through the mammoth task of taking down Christmas decorations, there are so many pine needles everywhere I just know I will be finding them for months to come!!


Oh no. I have an artificial one. But have always wanted to buy a real one but one with roots and all. The idea would be to keep it in a pot and every Year bring it inside and decorate it. That way it would stay green the entire time and you would have the lovely smell of a pine tree. And you would not need to buy a new one every year and nor would you have to clean pine needles afterwards. But you would need to make a pot stand with wheels so you can move it easily once it starts to get big.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Tali
> View attachment 226509


Someone looks very comfy.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> That sounds yummy!


It was. I thought i would start the year off with a treat.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unearthing pine needles is very easy. Keep finding them forever. It's getting rid of 'em that's the problem.
> Same with mammoths, easy to find now the ice is melting in Siberia, but what do you do with tons of rotting elephant?



[emoji33][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ! ! ! ! !
> I was still finding pine needles in December.
> And our tree is fake.


Whahaha. Go for a live tree version rather.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unearthing pine needles is very easy. Keep finding them forever. It's getting rid of 'em that's the problem.
> Same with mammoths, easy to find now the ice is melting in Siberia, but what do you do with tons of rotting elephant?


Feed the vultures.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I have an artificial one. But have always wanted to buy a real one but one with roots and all. The idea would be to keep it in a pot and every Year bring it inside and decorate it. That way it would stay green the entire time and you would have the lovely smell of a pine tree. And you would not need to buy one a new one every year and nor would you have clean pine needles afterwards. But you would need to make a pot stand with wheels so you can move it easily once it starts to get big.[emoji1]


I like that idea, but eventually it would get too tall to fit in the house, then you would have to start over with a smaller tree.
Unless you can find a dwarf variety


----------



## Maro2Bear

Isn’t this how we all start New Year’s Day off? A little swim, with the tree, to grandma’s house..


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Isn’t this how we all start New Year’s Day off? A little swim, with the tree, to grandma’s house..
> 
> View attachment 226512


OMG there is snow out there! Nope not me. Not getting in that cold water


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I like that idea, but eventually it would get too tall to fit in the house, then you would have to start over with a smaller tree.
> Unless you can find a dwarf variety


You could treat it like a bonsai. You trim the roots and top thereby letting it grow to the size you want to keep it.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies!
I know I wasn’t around much yesterday, and won’t be around much today, either. Need to cook a dish to share at a party tonight.
Am going to experiment with a sausage and cheese loaf in pastry! Wish me luck! [emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Isn’t this how we all start New Year’s Day off? A little swim, with the tree, to grandma’s house..
> 
> View attachment 226512


Good idea. You are thoroughly watering it on the way to Grandma's house and thereby hopefully making it last longer.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You could treat it like a bonsai. You trim the roots and top thereby letting it grow to the size you want to keep it.


I tried doing a bonsai.. I killed it.
I consider myself to be pretty good at growing plants, bonsais and orchids I always manage to kill though[emoji22]


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Isn’t this how we all start New Year’s Day off? A little swim, with the tree, to grandma’s house..
> 
> View attachment 226512



OH-MY-FREAKING-GAWD!!!![emoji33]
Those people are certifiably INSANE!!!!!
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I know I wasn’t around much yesterday, and won’t be around much today, either. Need to cook a dish to share at a party tonight.
> Am going to experiment with a sausage and cheese loaf in pastry! Wish me luck! [emoji6][emoji38]


Good luck! Sounds tasty.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> OMG there is snow out there! Nope not me. Not getting in that cold water


Besides that, how are they lighting those lights? water/electricity - not for me!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I tried doing a bonsai.. I killed it.
> I consider myself to be pretty good at growing plants, bonsais and orchids I always manage to kill though[emoji22]


Oh that is no good. And what if Hubby did it. Or does he kill them too?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I tried doing a bonsai.. I killed it.
> I consider myself to be pretty good at growing plants, bonsais and orchids I always manage to kill though[emoji22]


I am told if you put your orchids in the bathroom they do well as the steam creates moisture in the air for them and you only have to water them once a week. The trick is to put water in the pot and let it drain out. Or you can put three blocks of ice in once a week.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh that is no good. And what if Hubby did it. Or does he kill them too?


He loves to garden! Outside... With things he can eat, like veggies and fruit. Lol
He says I have too many plants- I say he has too many tools. He buys a tool and I buy another plant[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> He loves to garden! Outside... With things he can eat, like veggies and fruit. Lol
> He says I have too many plants- I say he has too many tools. He buys a tool and I buy another plant[emoji6]


Perfect compromise. Both of you get what you want. But just an idea - make him responsible for the Christmas tree. It should be the same principle of growing veggies.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I am told if you put your orchids in the bathroom they do well as the steam creates moisture in the air for them and you only have to water them once a week. The trick is to put water in the pot and let it drain out. Or you can put three blocks of ice in once a week.


I tried that along with lots of other "tricks" I read about. It just never worked out. Orchids are simply GORGEOUS.
It's been a couple years since I last tried though, maybe I'll give one another go..


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I tried that along with lots of other "tricks" I read about. It just never worked out. Orchids are simply GORGEOUS.
> It's been a couple years since I last tried though, maybe I'll give one another go..


I love orchids as well. You just have to water sparingly and find that spot which they like.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Good luck! Sounds tasty.


Good luck. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I love orchids as well. You just have to water sparingly and find that spot which they like.


I've also considered trying a Venus flytrap or some other carnivorous plants, I believe most of them have similar needs as orchids.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've also considered trying a Venus flytrap or some other carnivorous plants, I believe most of them have similar needs as orchids.


And most probably a few flies extra. If you do get one please share the pic.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I love orchids as well. You just have to water sparingly and find that spot which they like.


If it's a small enough plant, they do great in your closed chamber for baby tortoises.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> If it's a small enough plant, they do great in your closed chamber for baby tortoises.


Ooo how wonderful, I saw some 4" tall ones at Home Depot last week .. wonder if they are still there


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I have an artificial one. But have always wanted to buy a real one but one with roots and all. The idea would be to keep it in a pot and every Year bring it inside and decorate it. That way it would stay green the entire time and you would have the lovely smell of a pine tree. And you would not need to buy a new one every year and nor would you have to clean pine needles afterwards. But you would need to make a pot stand with wheels so you can move it easily once it starts to get big.[emoji1]



Sounds like a great idea, BUT...

Trees grown as Christmas Trees are designed to grow very fast as the growers need a fast turnover. The roots are really only left on them so they can take up water and lose needles less quickly. 

If planted in the garden you end up with this problem in no time at all. This one next door took about 10 years!



They don’t do particularly well in pots. You can get slower growing conifers that are suited to pots, just don’t get one grown as a Christmas Tree!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> If it's a small enough plant, they do great in your closed chamber for baby tortoises.



I wanted to put a zambezian orchid in my enclosure. But wasn't sure that it would be safe.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a great idea, BUT...
> 
> Trees grown as Christmas Trees are designed to grow very fast as the growers need a fast turnover. The roots are really only left on them so they can take up water and lose needles less quickly.
> 
> If planted in the garden you end up with this problem in no time at all. This one next door took about 10 years!
> View attachment 226521
> 
> 
> They don’t do particularly well in pots. You can get slower growing conifers that are suited to pots, just don’t get one grown as a Christmas Tree!


What do you mean , just don’t get one grown as a Christmas Tree. Can you not buy one at nursery. A baby tree and plant it in a big pot. Then you treat it the same as a bonsai tree by trimming the roots and airing the roots. After airing the roots and trimming them you repot it in your pot and you shape the tree part. That way you can more or less dictate the size you want.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> And most probably a few flies extra. If you do get one please share the pic.


Share a pic of the venus trap. Not the fly. [emoji1] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I am told if you put your orchids in the bathroom they do well as the steam creates moisture in the air for them and you only have to water them once a week. The trick is to put water in the pot and let it drain out. Or you can put three blocks of ice in once a week.



I have an orchid in my kitchen that I have had for just over 2 years now and it’s only stopped flowering for about a month in all that time. It’s on a North facing windowsill. I water it weekly like you said.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've also considered trying a Venus flytrap or some other carnivorous plants, I believe most of them have similar needs as orchids.


Would you put the venus fly trap in your enclosure for the fruit flies? And would it be safe to do so?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What do you mean , just don’t get one grown as a Christmas Tree. Can you not buy one at nursery. A baby tree and plant it in a big pot. Then you treat it the same as a bonsai tree by trimming the roots and airing the roots. After airing the roots and trimming them you repot it in your pot and you shape the tree part. That way you can more or less dictate the size you want.



If you buy a slow growing conifer from a nursery that’s fine. Just don’t try the bonsai trick with something grown as a Christmas Tree; they’re like Sulcatas - never happy in small spaces


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have an orchid in my kitchen that I have had for just over 2 years now and it’s only stopped flowering for about a month in all that time. It’s on a North facing windowsill. I water it weekly like you said.
> View attachment 226534


Aahh that is beautiful. I have not had much luck with keeping the flowers on. Still trying to figure out how to do it correctly for that.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Would you put the venus fly trap in your enclosure for the fruit flies? And would it be safe to do so?


That would probably be a nice idea. I am pretty sure that they are Non-toxic, but I would keep them out of reach of a tort anyways. I would want it to eat bugs, not my tort to eat it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If you buy a slow growing conifer from a nursery that’s fine. Just don’t try the bonsai trick with something grown as a Christmas Tree; they’re like Sulcatas - never happy in small spaces


Oh okay I understand now. No the plan would be to buy a young plant in a pot from a nursery and transplant it into the pot that it will stay in as your Christmas tree. It would be an experiment. If it doesn't work you've lost nothing and would at least be able to use it for a year or two.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> That would probably be a nice idea. I am pretty sure that they are Non-toxic, but I would keep them out of reach of a tort anyways. I would want it to eat bugs, not my tort to eat it.


Yes I agree on that. They would be better than the fly strip.


----------



## CarolM

Anyway. I have work tomorrow so Sayonara. Nos da. Gute nag. Goeie nag. Bonsoir and last but not least. Good Night. Chat tomorrow again not.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think a nice Norfolk Island Pine could work here.... come the Holidays, you get out the twinkle lights and miniature bobbles and decorate. The rest of the year they remain as a nice house plant...


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Yes I agree on that. They would be better than the fly strip.


More aesthetic to the human eye at least.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Anyway. I have work tomorrow so Sayonara. Nos da. Gute nag. Goeie nag. Bonsoir and last but not least. Good Night. Chat tomorrow again not.


Night night Carol!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> I think a nice Norfolk Island Pine could work here.... come the Holidays, you get out the twinkle lights and miniature bobbles and decorate. The rest of the year they remain as a nice house plant...
> 
> View attachment 226539


It is a pretty tree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Go for a live tree version rather.


They cost a fortune here. 
I'll stick with the fake one until it looks like a bunch of pipe cleaners.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Isn’t this how we all start New Year’s Day off? A little swim, with the tree, to grandma’s house..
> 
> View attachment 226512



I hate the cold! 

And I can't swim.

Luckily I have no living grandparents so am excused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I know I wasn’t around much yesterday, and won’t be around much today, either. Need to cook a dish to share at a party tonight.
> Am going to experiment with a sausage and cheese loaf in pastry! Wish me luck! [emoji6][emoji38]


Good luck, Mooz, sounds interesting and delicious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Anyway. I have work tomorrow so Sayonara. Nos da. Gute nag. Goeie nag. Bonsoir and last but not least. Good Night. Chat tomorrow again not.


Night night, sleep well, Carol! 
Not chat tomorrow?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, sleep well, Carol!
> Not chat tomorrow?


I think she meant not see you rather than not chat


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I know I wasn’t around much yesterday, and won’t be around much today, either. Need to cook a dish to share at a party tonight.
> Am going to experiment with a sausage and cheese loaf in pastry! Wish me luck! [emoji6][emoji38]


Well, I refuse to look that one up. I made the buttermilk pie (haven't tasted it yet - waiting for it to cool), and now I'm going to go back and find the name for that Meyer lemon thingey and look up that recipe, but I refuse to fall into anymore of your food traps. After I make the lemon recipe, no more!!!!!


----------



## JSWallace

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I have an artificial one. But have always wanted to buy a real one but one with roots and all. The idea would be to keep it in a pot and every Year bring it inside and decorate it. That way it would stay green the entire time and you would have the lovely smell of a pine tree. And you would not need to buy a new one every year and nor would you have to clean pine needles afterwards. But you would need to make a pot stand with wheels so you can move it easily once it starts to get big.[emoji1]


I buy a real one with roots and water it every day but rarely do they survive! I suspect they aren't grown in the pots they are sold in, their roots have been chopped to fit into a pot. I think you would need to buy a really small one and keep getting a bigger pot to keep it growing. Every year I go and plant my tree on the park behind my house but they nearly always die [emoji22]


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I refuse to look that one up. I made the buttermilk pie (haven't tasted it yet - waiting for it to cool), and now I'm going to go back and find the name for that Meyer lemon thingey and look up that recipe, but I refuse to fall into anymore of your food traps. After I make the lemon recipe, no more!!!!!


I love to bake, especially sweets! I bake stuff, eat some of it, and then send the rest of it to work with my husband for him to share with his coworkers... Then I bake something else! 
Trying to decide what to bake today, any suggestions?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey ran out of time yesterday, but she just finished up two batches of kanufa. I’m sure Adam will appreciate for multiple reasons. 

The Arabic Sweet Kunafa Recipe (Knafeh) is the royal and most celebrated dessert in middle east. It is a syrup soaked *cheese* pastry. Some say it dates back to the Ottoman Empire, others say its origin is from Turkey, Palestine, Egypt, or Greece
Points? Arabia’s sweet, made with two types of cheese. Pix to follow once out of the oven.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey ran out of time yesterday, but she just finished up two batches of kanufa. I’m sure Adam will appreciate for multiple reasons.
> 
> The Arabic Sweet Kunafa Recipe (Knafeh) is the royal and most celebrated dessert in middle east. It is a syrup soaked *cheese* pastry. Some say it dates back to the Ottoman Empire, others say its origin is from Turkey, Palestine, Egypt, or Greece
> Points? Arabia’s sweet, made with two types of cheese. Pix to follow once out of the oven.


Lovely indeed! 
Points?
Hmmmm, go on then!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I love to bake, especially sweets! I bake stuff, eat some of it, and then send the rest of it to work with my husband for him to share with his coworkers... Then I bake something else!
> Trying to decide what to bake today, any suggestions?


Something with cheese. 
Cheese straws are good.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely indeed!
> Points?
> Hmmmm, go on then!




Ok.....it’s out of the oven, flipped over and on a tray. Next is the official cutting.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....it’s out of the oven, flipped over and on a tray. Next is the official cutting.
> 
> View attachment 226549


That looks good!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I refuse to look that one up. I made the buttermilk pie (haven't tasted it yet - waiting for it to cool), and now I'm going to go back and find the name for that Meyer lemon thingey and look up that recipe, but I refuse to fall into anymore of your food traps. After I make the lemon recipe, no more!!!!!



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I refuse to look that one up. I made the buttermilk pie (haven't tasted it yet - waiting for it to cool), and now I'm going to go back and find the name for that Meyer lemon thingey and look up that recipe, but I refuse to fall into anymore of your food traps. After I make the lemon recipe, no more!!!!!



Yvonne, I’m still at the party, so will keep this short. The sausage/cheese loaf is really easy, and turned out GREAT- it disappeared rapidly. 
Only 3 ingredients: a can of crescent roll dough, a half pound of your favorite sausage and a bag of shredded sharp cheese. Preheat oven. Remove the casings from sausage, cook and crumble them well, drain. Lay out half of a can crescent roll dough and pinch the seams together. Spoon some of the cooked sausage crumbles onto the dough- leave a margin uncovered all the way around. Put however much shredded cheese on top. Add the 2nd half of that can of dough on top. Pinch the edges together to make a log, let SOME parts of the top seams stay open but pinch most closed. Bake at 375 for about 11-13 min. [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## DE42

Kitchen/dining is finally clean. You all dont even want to know how bad it was. [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....it’s out of the oven, flipped over and on a tray. Next is the official cutting.
> 
> View attachment 226549



Ok....and here is a slice of the kanufa....


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....and here is a slice of the kanufa....
> 
> View attachment 226557


Ive never had it before but i know I'd love it. That makes my mouth watter just looking at it.


----------



## DE42

Do you have the recipe? I might attempt it sometime.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Do you have the recipe? I might attempt it sometime.



There are lots of recipes and instructions how to prepare both the syrup and the pastry. Like other things....it might take a few attempts to perfect .. best served warm, when the cheesy center is still stringy.. All drizzled with orange blossom syrup

http://www.maggwire.com/kunafa-recipe/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....it’s out of the oven, flipped over and on a tray. Next is the official cutting.
> 
> View attachment 226549


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks great and I can actually smell it! 
Enjoy and save some for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Kitchen/dining is finally clean. You all dont even want to know how bad it was. [emoji33][emoji23]
> View attachment 226550
> View attachment 226551
> View attachment 226552


Looks spotless! 
Very nice.


----------



## Moozillion

Home from the party now. Didn't drink anything (never do) BUT I definitely over ate!!!  The banana pudding was way too rich,  but I couldn't resist!!!! Ick. I wish I had resisted!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Home from the party now. Didn't drink anything (never do) BUT I definitely over ate!!!  The banana pudding was way too rich,  but I couldn't resist!!!! Ick. I wish I had resisted!!!!!


We all overdo it in one way or another at this time of year! 
It's nice to indulge occasionally!


----------



## DE42

Yep. I drink maybe 4-5 times a year. I drank maybe a little too much the other night lol but once in a while wont hurt no one. (As long as you don't drive after)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just dropping in to say Happy New Year.
My South Carolina Gamecocks won our bowl game.
Clemson is getting beaten like fur seals on the beach by Alabama.
What a great day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DE42 said:


> Yep. I drink maybe 4-5 times a year. I drank maybe a little too much the other night lol but once in a while wont hurt no one. (As long as you don't drive after)


I buy the 4 pack cans of beer.
It lasts at least a month.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Time to swap avatars.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think a nice Norfolk Island Pine could work here.... come the Holidays, you get out the twinkle lights and miniature bobbles and decorate. The rest of the year they remain as a nice house plant...
> 
> View attachment 226539


Yes that would work quite well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They cost a fortune here.
> I'll stick with the fake one until it looks like a bunch of pipe cleaners.


Lol. That I can understand.


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> Time to swap avatars.


Yep, I didn't realize who you were for a whole 5 seconds!


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> I buy a real one with roots and water it every day but rarely do they survive! I suspect they aren't grown in the pots they are sold in, their roots have been chopped to fit into a pot. I think you would need to buy a really small one and keep getting a bigger pot to keep it growing. Every year I go and plant my tree on the park behind my house but they nearly always die [emoji22]


Oh that is sad. And I think you are right re the chopping of the roots. For clarification here in S.A. they just chop the tree. They don't supply it with roots at all. So this is where the confusion is coming in. I was actually refering to buying a young plant and growing it. I had no idea that overseas they actually supply it with the roots as well. Lol just shows you the little differences count.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I love to bake, especially sweets! I bake stuff, eat some of it, and then send the rest of it to work with my husband for him to share with his coworkers... Then I bake something else!
> Trying to decide what to bake today, any suggestions?


Apple pie. Cottage pie.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Kitchen/dining is finally clean. You all dont even want to know how bad it was. [emoji33][emoji23]
> View attachment 226550
> View attachment 226551
> View attachment 226552


Spic and span. Well done


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....and here is a slice of the kanufa....
> 
> View attachment 226557


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.[emoji14]


----------



## CarolM

I forgot to say A very Good Morning to all. It is a windy, sunny and overcast day here all at the same time.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I forgot to say A very Good Morning to all. It is a windy, sunny and overcast day here all at the same time.


Have a good morning but it is good night for me!


----------



## CarolM

I feel like playing a game I always play with my kids in the car. How it works : person one starts with a word and the next person then needs to say a word but the word must start with the last letter of the previous word from the other player. For example. I say Windy. So then the next person will say: yacht and the next person will say tortoise etc. Etc.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I feel like playing a game I always play with my kids in the car. How it works : person one starts with a word and the next person then needs to say a word but the word must start with the last letter of the previous word from the other player. For example. I say Windy. So then the next person will say: yacht and the next person will say tortoise etc. Etc.


So first word is: windy


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Have a good morning but it is good night for me!


Good Night. Sleep tight


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....and here is a slice of the kanufa....
> 
> View attachment 226557



Künefe! Looks lovely. I don’t think anyone in hubby’s family ever made it from scratch. We’d usually have it at traditional low-key eateries serving liver or lamb şiş. Especially in the south. Yum!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Can you say Gouda? 

Businessman Oleksandr Shkatula was forced to leave his native Makiivka because of the war. He has since opened his own cheese business in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol.

http://euromaidanpress.com/2018/01/...da-again-for-mariupol-cheese-maker/#arvlbdata


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Christmas has been packed up this morning. The decorations need to go in the roof and the tree out to the garage where it gets stored (when/if the rain eases  )
I am not sure I have the energy for cleaning, but that’s next.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....and here is a slice of the kanufa....
> 
> View attachment 226557



This looks amazing. Recipe saved


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I feel like playing a game I always play with my kids in the car. How it works : person one starts with a word and the next person then needs to say a word but the word must start with the last letter of the previous word from the other player. For example. I say Windy. So then the next person will say: yacht and the next person will say tortoise etc. Etc.





CarolM said:


> So first word is: windy



Next word: Yawn


----------



## DE42

News


----------



## CarolM

Yay you are playing my game.


----------



## JoesMum

And I am on a downer to start the new year. 

Just put a funeral in my diary. Mary was a neighbour when we moved to Kent 25 years ago. She was a keen sailor and District Commissioner for the Girl Guides. On discovering that my parents had been leaders in Guides and Scouts, and that I spent the majority of my childhood being involved in Canoeing and Sailing with said youths as my Dad was an instructor , she persuaded me to become a leader and I ran the village Guide unit for 10 years until we moved away. 

She was the same age as my Mum. We bumped into her at the Wimbledon tennis tournament last summer - still very active.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> News



Suspension


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> And I am on a downer to start the new year.
> 
> Just put a funeral in my diary. Mary was a neighbour when we moved to Kent 25 years ago. She was a keen sailor and District Commissioner for the Girl Guides. On discovering that my parents had been leaders in Guides and Scouts, and that I spent the majority of my childhood being involved in Canoeing and Sailing with said youths as my Dad was an instructor , she persuaded me to become a leader and I ran the village Guide unit for 10 years until we moved away.
> 
> She was the same age as my Mum. We bumped into her at the Wimbledon tennis tournament last summer - still very active.


I'm sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a wonderful person.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Suspension


Numerology


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Numerology



Yeti


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Yeti


International


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just dropping in to say Happy New Year.
> My South Carolina Gamecocks won our bowl game.
> Clemson is getting beaten like fur seals on the beach by Alabama.
> What a great day.


Happy New Year, Ed ! ! ! !
I have a very vague idea what you're talking about, but I'm glad it's made you happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I forgot to say A very Good Morning to all. It is a windy, sunny and overcast day here all at the same time.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
Merry New Year's Box !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Have a good morning but it is good night for me!


Night night! ! ! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Can you say Gouda?
> 
> Businessman Oleksandr Shkatula was forced to leave his native Makiivka because of the war. He has since opened his own cheese business in the Ukrainian city of Mariupol.
> 
> http://euromaidanpress.com/2018/01/...da-again-for-mariupol-cheese-maker/#arvlbdata


Yes, I can say Gouda.
Interesting article. 
Happy New year's Box ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Christmas has been packed up this morning. The decorations need to go in the roof and the tree out to the garage where it gets stored (when/if the rain eases  )
> I am not sure I have the energy for cleaning, but that’s next.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Happy Christmas Box ! ! ! 
I have my potato run today, but the weather is really nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Künefe! Looks lovely. I don’t think anyone in hubby’s family ever made it from scratch. We’d usually have it at traditional low-key eateries serving liver or lamb şiş. Especially in the south. Yum!


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Happy New Year's Box.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> News


Good morning, Dan! 
Happy New Year's Box!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Dan!
> Happy New Year's Box!


Thanks its a cold one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And I am on a downer to start the new year.
> 
> Just put a funeral in my diary. Mary was a neighbour when we moved to Kent 25 years ago. She was a keen sailor and District Commissioner for the Girl Guides. On discovering that my parents had been leaders in Guides and Scouts, and that I spent the majority of my childhood being involved in Canoeing and Sailing with said youths as my Dad was an instructor , she persuaded me to become a leader and I ran the village Guide unit for 10 years until we moved away.
> 
> She was the same age as my Mum. We bumped into her at the Wimbledon tennis tournament last summer - still very active.


Very sorry to hear this, Linda.
Commiserations to all who knew her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thanks its a cold one.
> View attachment 226587


Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Leopard.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leopard.


Snow leopard?

Dinosaur


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Snow leopard?
> 
> Dinosaur



Raisin


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Raisin


Neutrality


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Neutrality



Yomping


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And I am on a downer to start the new year.
> 
> Just put a funeral in my diary. Mary was a neighbour when we moved to Kent 25 years ago. She was a keen sailor and District Commissioner for the Girl Guides. On discovering that my parents had been leaders in Guides and Scouts, and that I spent the majority of my childhood being involved in Canoeing and Sailing with said youths as my Dad was an instructor , she persuaded me to become a leader and I ran the village Guide unit for 10 years until we moved away.
> 
> She was the same age as my Mum. We bumped into her at the Wimbledon tennis tournament last summer - still very active.


Oh I am so sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yomping


Giant


----------



## DE42

Trigonometry


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Roommates 
Early day at work


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Trigonometry


Yolk


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yolk


Kangaroo


----------



## DE42

I hate life sometimes 
This stupid depression is kicking my but.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I hate life sometimes
> This stupid depression is kicking my but.


Maybe if you did a comedy movie whole nighter that might lift your spirits a little?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Kangaroo


Orange


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Orange



Elephant


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Elephant


Tantrum


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Tantrum


Mammoth


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Maybe if you did a comedy movie whole nighter that might lift your spirits a little?


I have to go back to work today and i am sick. But if i call in ill lose 3days of holiday pay as well as todays pay.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have to go back to work today and i am sick. But if i call in ill lose 3days of holiday pay as well as todays pay.


Oh dear. That does not sound good. Okay then. Knock knock


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. That does not sound good. Okay then. Knock knock


Whos there?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Whos there?


Me silly[emoji1] [emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Snow leopard?
> 
> Dinosaur


Of course! 
But that would begin with the wrong letter so i generalized.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Roommates
> Early day at work


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy New Year's Box!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I hate life sometimes
> This stupid depression is kicking my but.


It's a new year, a new beginning, look forward to better times.
Life's good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I have to go back to work today and i am sick. But if i call in ill lose 3days of holiday pay as well as todays pay.


That is ridiculous.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hedgehog.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Mammoth


Horticulture


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hedgehog.


Gallantry


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is ridiculous.!


It is but its policy.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hedgehog.





CarolM said:


> Horticulture


Garage Entry?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Gallantry


YOLO


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Garage Entry?


Good one.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> YOLO


Okay


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Garage Entry?


Yellow


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yellow


Illl just go with this one lol

Willow


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Illl just go with this one lol
> 
> Willow



Wassail


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wassail


Laughter


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wassail


Learnt a new word. [emoji16]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Laughter


Rafter


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Rafter


Red


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Red


Dead [emoji879][emoji879][emoji879]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Dead [emoji879][emoji879][emoji879]


Dark.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dark.


Kitten


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Happy New Year's Box!


Good Morning Adam!
Happy New Year’s Box!


----------



## CarolM

Where has everybody disappeared to? Recovering from the holidays perhaps?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Kitten


Nutritionist


----------



## DE42

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Adam!
> Happy New Year’s Box!


What is the reason for the word Box used here? 
It confuses me lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Nutritionist


Tea


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Tea


Abolitionist


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> What is the reason for the word Box used here?
> It confuses me lol


If you go back quite a few posts Adam explained it. Will try to find it for you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> What is the reason for the word Box used here?
> It confuses me lol


December 19th = Christmas wifey. (she insisted on a day if Adam and Tidgy had one) 
December 20th = Christmas Tidgy. (if i get a day, Tidgy gets a day) 
December 21st = Christmas Adam. (as Lena says, if there's an Eve there should be an Adam, obviously) 
December 22nd = Christmas Chicken. (not turkey that would be confusing, this is a new one for this year and answers the age old question) 
December 23rd = Christmas Egg (from when I was 5 or 6 years old, there's Easter eggs and things come from eggs, so Eve comes from the egg.)
December 24th = Christmas Eve
December 25th = Christmas Day.
December 26th = Boxing Day
December 27th = New Year's wifey
December 28th = New Year's Tidgy
December 29th = New Year's Adam
December 30th = New Year's Egg.
December 31st = New Year's Eve
January 1st = New Year's Day
January 2nd = New Year's Box. 
January 3rd = Christmas Tidgy.
January 4th = Christmas Adam
January 5th = Christmas Egg.
January 6th = Christmas Eve.
January 7th = Christmas Day, (wifey loves Christmas so we do Eastern Orthodox Christmas, too) 
January 8th = Christmas Box
January 19th = Twelfth Night.


----------



## CarolM

Has anyone watched the Jumanji movie?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> December 19th = Christmas wifey. (she insisted on a day if Adam and Tidgy had one)
> December 20th = Christmas Tidgy. (if i get a day, Tidgy gets a day)
> December 21st = Christmas Adam. (as Lena says, if there's an Eve there should be an Adam, obviously)
> December 22nd = Christmas Chicken. (not turkey that would be confusing, this is a new one for this year and answers the age old question)
> December 23rd = Christmas Egg (from when I was 5 or 6 years old, there's Easter eggs and things come from eggs, so Eve comes from the egg.)
> December 24th = Christmas Eve
> December 25th = Christmas Day.
> December 26th = Boxing Day
> December 27th = New Year's wifey
> December 28th = New Year's Tidgy
> December 29th = New Year's Adam
> December 30th = New Year's Egg.
> December 31st = New Year's Eve
> January 1st = New Year's Day
> January 2nd = New Year's Box.
> January 3rd = Christmas Tidgy.
> January 4th = Christmas Adam
> January 5th = Christmas Egg.
> January 6th = Christmas Eve.
> January 7th = Christmas Day, (wifey loves Christmas so we do Eastern Orthodox Christmas, too)
> January 8th = Christmas Box
> January 19th = Twelfth Night.


Interesting and thanks for finding it


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Has anyone watched the Jumanji movie?



Nope


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Abolitionist



Tetracycline


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I hate life sometimes
> This stupid depression is kicking my but.


Try to find past telecasts of "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" This show never fails to lift my spirits and most of the half hour I'm actually laughing out loud.

Depression is a pretty scary thing. My grand daughter in New Jersey suffers from it. The medication is almost worse than the condition.


----------



## Bee62

Hello and good evening roomies.
Today I received two Christmas Cards !!!!!!!!!!!! From Adam @Tidgy's Dad and from Linhdan @Linhdan Nguyen
Thank you both and Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A little bit late but I think the post donkeys had too much to do before Christmas so it is no problem.
The postcard of Linhdan shows a little green tortoise with a red scarf standing in the snow in front of a Christmas tree.* Sooooooooooooooo cute !!!!!!
Thank you. *

The card of Adam shows his wonderful FEZ ! Thank you Adam.
(Pics later )


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Try to find past telecasts of "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" This show never fails to lift my spirits and most of the half hour I'm actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Depression is a pretty scary thing. My grand daughter in New Jersey suffers from it. The medication is almost worse than the condition.



Churchill called it his ‘black dog’. I saw this video a few years back and liked it very much:


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Has anyone watched the Jumanji movie?


Not the new one.
Want to see if it's as good as the original with Robin Williams!


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I hate life sometimes
> This stupid depression is kicking my but.


I battle depression too.
Had it on and off for just over a year.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Tetracycline


Extinction


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Try to find past telecasts of "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" This show never fails to lift my spirits and most of the half hour I'm actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Depression is a pretty scary thing. My grand daughter in New Jersey suffers from it. The medication is almost worse than the condition.


Why they have tried a few meds but each one has made me worse. With one I tried to kill myself and ended up institutionalized until i could get it all out of my system.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Not the new one.
> Want to see if it's as good as the original with Robin Williams!


Yes me too.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Interesting and thanks for finding it


You Are welcome.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Why they have tried a few meds but each one has made me worse. With one I tried to kill myself and ended up institutionalized until i could get it all out of my system.


I refuse to take medication for mine and rely on a combination of exercise, and family.
It's hard to stay depressed when your husband sits on you and tickles you until you almost pee..


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Try to find past telecasts of "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" This show never fails to lift my spirits and most of the half hour I'm actually laughing out loud.
> 
> Depression is a pretty scary thing. My grand daughter in New Jersey suffers from it. The medication is almost worse than the condition.


Is that the show with english policemen pretending to be french in the french cafe during ww2?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Churchill called it his ‘black dog’. I saw this video a few years back and liked it very much:


Oh that was perfect and so true.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Why they have tried a few meds but each one has made me worse. With one I tried to kill myself and ended up institutionalized until i could get it all out of my system.


Do you get enough sleep? The reason i ask is because I was struggeling to sleep in the beginning of the year, so was always tired. I then started getting depressed and didn't want to do anything or go out etc. I just wanted to stay at home all the time. The doctor prescribed sleeping tablet and now that I get decent sleep I am not getting depressed. My little baby tortoise also played a roll as I started paying lots of attention to her that I did not have enough time to get depressed.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I refuse to take medication for mine and rely on a combination of exercise, and family.
> It's hard to stay depressed when your husband sits on you and tickles you until you almost pee..


Also make sure you are getting enough decent sleep.


----------



## DE42

I've not slept a whole night in 3 years. I have an ileostomy and have to get up a time or two at night to empty my bad. Right now im sleeping more but when school starts back ill be on 4 hours a night Monday - Thursday again.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Is that the show with english policemen pretending to be french in the french cafe during ww2?


I also love watching Mrs Browns boys. I laugh so hard I end up with tears in my eyes.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Extinction


Naughty


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've not slept a whole night in 3 years. I have an ileostomy and have to get up a time or two at night to empty my bad. Right now im sleeping more but when school starts back ill be on 4 hours a night Monday - Thursday again.


Well there might be your problem in trying to get rid of it. You really need to try and find a way to get a full nights sleep every night. And then to take some nice brisk walks for exercise as well. That is a good start to battling it.


----------



## DE42

My classes start at 8am and I work until 12 at night. So it's hard during the semester.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Naughty


Yampy


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Yampy


Y2K


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My classes start at 8am and I work until 12 at night. So it's hard during the semester.


Go for a walk during your lunch break while eating a sandwich. And get some sleeping tablets so that when you sleep you can sleep a deep sleep.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yampy


Yakity yak.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Y2K


Knitting


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Knitting


Kaboom


----------



## Bambam1989

Bambam1989 said:


> Kaboom


Whoops that was supposed to be for Y2K.

How about gloom!


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Whoops that was supposed to be for Y2K.
> 
> How about gloom!


Moon.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Moon.
> View attachment 226602


Nebula


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Nebula


Atom


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Atom


Molecular


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Molecular


Radioactive


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Radioactive


Energetic


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Energetic


Conductivity


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Conductivity


Yoke


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Yoke


Egocentric


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Egocentric


Condescending


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Egocentric



Chatterbox


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Condescending


LOL most people that are egocentric are condescending


----------



## DE42

Green xylophone


----------



## Bee62

Good evening everyone.
I have read all posts and pages, so I am up to date, might say.
Best thing agaist depression are animals. To look after them and to watch them doing funny or silly things is the best medicine against depressive moods I think.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Green xylophone


Playing the game in other languages ?
*E*intagsfliege


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Playing the game in other languages ?
> *E*intagsfliege


Engineer


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Engineer


Reindeer


----------



## Bambam1989

Robust


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Robust


Television


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is that the show with english policemen pretending to be french in the french cafe during ww2?


No. It's a group of four comedians who take suggestions from the audience, then act out skits totally off the cuff. They're very, very funny!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Television


Nomadic


----------



## Bambam1989

I don't want to clean house! Maybe a nap first...


----------



## DE42

Catatonic


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't want to clean house! Maybe a nap first...


Nap is fine but in Germany it is late night and I am really thinking of going to bed. It`s 00:56 am !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Catatonic
> View attachment 226618


Circus


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Nap is fine but in Germany it is late night and I am really thinking of going to bed. It`s 00:56 am !


Yeah thats starting to get late. 
Its kust 7:06 here


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Circus


sieben.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks, Adam for the donkey Christmas card!
It arrived today.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Yeah thats starting to get late.
> Its kust 7:06 here


4:25 (16:25) here


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> sieben.


Narcissistic


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Narcissistic



Clandestine


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Narcissistic


Ironman lol whenever I see that would i think od the end of the first ironman movie.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Ironman lol whenever I see that would i think od the end of the first ironman movie.


Lol yeah


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Clandestine


Einstein


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Clandestine


Enigma


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Enigma


Enigma
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheEnigmaTNG


Articulated


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Enigma
> https://www.youtube.com/user/TheEnigmaTNG
> 
> 
> Articulated


Dramatic


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Dramatic


Critical


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Critical


Labyrinth


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Labyrinth


Healthy


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Healthy


Yodeling


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Yodeling


Goat. [emoji238]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Goat. [emoji238]


Toad


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Toad


Duck[emoji212]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Duck[emoji212]


Kangaroo


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Kangaroo


Overstatement


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Overstatement


Testimonial


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Testimonial


Literature


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Has anyone watched the Jumanji movie?


The new one?
Not yet, but I might, it has Karen Gillan in it who was a Doctor Who girl.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The new one?
> Not yet, but I might, it has Karen Gillan in it who was a Doctor Who girl.


Which one was she. I like Doctor Who but i dont know the names of the cast.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello and good evening roomies.
> Today I received two Christmas Cards !!!!!!!!!!!! From Adam @Tidgy's Dad and from Linhdan @Linhdan Nguyen
> Thank you both and Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A little bit late but I think the post donkeys had too much to do before Christmas so it is no problem.
> The postcard of Linhdan shows a little green tortoise with a red scarf standing in the snow in front of a Christmas tree.* Sooooooooooooooo cute !!!!!!
> Thank you. *
> 
> The card of Adam shows his wonderful FEZ ! Thank you Adam.
> (Pics later )


And I received a couple more cards as well! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just in time for Second Christmas! ! ! 
Thank you to Kathy @Momof4 and to Laura @Laura1412 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Literature


Encapsulated


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Encapsulated


Düsseldorf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No. It's a group of four comedians who take suggestions from the audience, then act out skits totally off the cuff. They're very, very funny!


I used to watch this years and years ago. 
Often had me crying with laughter. 
@CarolM you are thinking of "Allo! Allo!", I believe.


----------



## DE42

Yes I had too google for that one lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Adam for the donkey Christmas card!
> It arrived today.


Hi, Ed.
It was sent in plenty of time, but mine seem to be only arriving now. 
Oddly the parcels i sent to Europe and the US arrived before the cards!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Which one was she. I like Doctor Who but i dont know the names of the cast.


Amy Pond with Matt Smith's Doctor.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Amy Pond with Matt Smith's Doctor.


The cute redhead. Got it


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ed.
> It was sent in plenty of time, but mine seem to be only arriving now.
> Oddly the parcels i sent to Europe and the US arrived before the cards!


The package I sent to Australia actually made it in time this year. Its hard to judge how long it will take when shipping internationally.


----------



## DE42

I killed CDR!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I killed CDR!!!!!


Nope. It's just 6 hours later for many of our regulars: JoesMum, Tidgy'sDad CarolM etc.
I'm on Central Standard Time here in the US, but I'm getting ready to call it a day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I was watching my Doctor Who episode of the day and having dinner. 
Will be going to bed in a while though.
It's gone 3 am here. 
Eight hours work to do, tomorrow. 
For goodness sake, I'm supposed to be retired ! 
How am I supposed to write, prep fossils and play with the Tidginator? 
Or speak to wifey?
Oh, well every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I have an orchid in my kitchen that I have had for just over 2 years now and it’s only stopped flowering for about a month in all that time. It’s on a North facing windowsill. I water it weekly like you said.
> View attachment 226534



I wish I could keep orchids alive! I have tried like 10x and I always fail!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I wish I could keep orchids alive! I have tried like 10x and I always fail!!


Good evening, Kathy! 
And good night all! 
4 am, so time for some shut eye! 
Take care, Roommates!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kathy!
> And good night all!
> 4 am, so time for some shut eye!
> Take care, Roommates!



Goodnight Adam!! 
Thanks for the lovely postcard!!
Did you receive mine yet?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kathy!
> And good night all!
> 4 am, so time for some shut eye!
> Take care, Roommates!


Good night
sleep tight 
Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Goodnight Adam!!
> Thanks for the lovely postcard!!
> Did you receive mine yet?


Yup, sent you an alert today! 
Thanks a lot, my friend, night night!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I wish I could keep orchids alive! I have tried like 10x and I always fail!!


Me and you are part of the "we kill orchids" group.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, sent you an alert today!
> Thanks a lot, my friend, night night!



Oh shoot, I didn’t see it. We were camping this week. 

My husband has been to tanneries. He used to produce chamois and sell them to the stores. 
He agrees that they are stinky!

Goodnight Mr.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Me and you are part of the "we kill orchids" group.





I always felt guilty about it. My sister in law bought me one for like 4 yrs in a row and they didn’t survive. I think I got one new bloom. 

My friend keeps hers in the laundry room on the dryer and barely waters it. She’s had it for years!


----------



## Momof4

Okay, now I want to try another orchid!
We should by one and see who’s last longer!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I always felt guilty about it. My sister in law bought me one for like 4 yrs in a row and they didn’t survive. I think I got one new bloom.
> 
> My friend keeps hers in the laundry room on the dryer and barely waters it. She’s had it for years!


My mom, who has about 6, accused me of trying to hard.. I plan on trying again since it's been a while.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Adam for the donkey Christmas card!
> It arrived today.



Lovely!!!! Adam is sending donkeys and camels out of the country  @Tidgy’s Dad


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Wonderful Wednesday! (And hopefully less rainy than mine.  )


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I wish I could keep orchids alive! I have tried like 10x and I always fail!!


I am not entirely sure what I have done differently with this one. My previous orchids have all died


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We had a very noisy and windy night as Storm Eleanor has made her presence felt.

JoesDad and I are off to London today leaving son to get on with his final year dissertation in peace. It's dry, so maybe I'll manage some postcards 

For the CDR newbies: While I live in a small town in the county of Kent about 40 miles southeast of the city, we are lucky to have good rail links to central London and we go there quite a lot.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Düsseldorf


Ferret


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am not entirely sure what I have done differently with this one. My previous orchids have all died



Help! CDR is full of Orchid Killers! 
Myself, I’m totally great with plants. As evidence, here’s my garden of dried spices:


Hm.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a very noisy and windy night as Storm Eleanor has made her presence felt.
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to London today leaving son to get on with his final year dissertation in peace. It's dry, so maybe I'll manage some postcards
> 
> For the CDR newbies: While I live in a small town in the county of Kent about 40 miles southeast of the city, we are lucky to have good rail links to central London and we go there quite a lot.



Good morning, Linda! Please keep our London postcards dry, if possible  Hope you have a fun day — and your son - a productive one.


----------



## Kristoff

I got two gorgeous postcards in the mail today! 


Thank you, Kathy and Linhdan! @Momof4 @Linhdan Nguyen


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My classes start at 8am and I work until 12 at night. So it's hard during the semester.


That does sound quite difficult.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Moon.
> View attachment 226602


Nice pic


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Playing the game in other languages ?
> *E*intagsfliege


Then you have to at least give us the meaning so we can learn something.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No. It's a group of four comedians who take suggestions from the audience, then act out skits totally off the cuff. They're very, very funny!


Sounds quite funny.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't want to clean house! Maybe a nap first...


Lol. Most definitly you need the energy for the cleaning later.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Nap is fine but in Germany it is late night and I am really thinking of going to bed. It`s 00:56 am !


Sjoe. Late. Good night and sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The new one?
> Not yet, but I might, it has Karen Gillan in it who was a Doctor Who girl.


I want to watch it but my kids don't so I might just go on my own one weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to watch this years and years ago.
> Often had me crying with laughter.
> @CarolM you are thinking of "Allo! Allo!", I believe.


Oh yes. Thats right. I was. That was quite funny too. I also love "Dinner for one" my kids think it is boring though.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I was watching my Doctor Who episode of the day and having dinner.
> Will be going to bed in a while though.
> It's gone 3 am here.
> Eight hours work to do, tomorrow.
> For goodness sake, I'm supposed to be retired !
> How am I supposed to write, prep fossils and play with the Tidginator?
> Or speak to wifey?
> Oh, well every cloud has a silver lining.


Whahaha. I fell asleep and woke up late for work this morning. Still managed to get to work on time though. [emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Kathy!
> And good night all!
> 4 am, so time for some shut eye!
> Take care, Roommates!


Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good night
> sleep tight
> Don't let the bed bugs bite.


I also say that one. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I always felt guilty about it. My sister in law bought me one for like 4 yrs in a row and they didn’t survive. I think I got one new bloom.
> 
> My friend keeps hers in the laundry room on the dryer and barely waters it. She’s had it for years!


They don't like water. The trick is to put it in the sink. Wet it thoroughly and let the water completely drain then take out the sink and put it where you keep it. And when you put your finger in the soil (lets call it that for now) and it feels dry that is when you do the watering as above again. Plus minus once a week or every two weeks. Depends on the season.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Okay, now I want to try another orchid!
> We should by one and see who’s last longer!


Yvonne also said they do well in your tortoise enclosure. Probably because of the humidity.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Wonderful Wednesday! (And hopefully less rainy than mine.  )


Good Morning and you are more than welcome to send that rain to me.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a very noisy and windy night as Storm Eleanor has made her presence felt.
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to London today leaving son to get on with his final year dissertation in peace. It's dry, so maybe I'll manage some postcards
> 
> For the CDR newbies: While I live in a small town in the county of Kent about 40 miles southeast of the city, we are lucky to have good rail links to central London and we go there quite a lot.


Enjoy the ride.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ferret


Trouble.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hopefully this link works, but take a look at this tort vs cat encounter

https://twitter.com/TerrapinHoops/s...share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hopefully this link works, but take a look at this tort vs cat encounter
> 
> https://twitter.com/TerrapinHoops/s...share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2


Shame. Poor cat. And poor tortoise.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning and you are more than welcome to send that rain to me.



Good morning (afternoon?), Carol! I’ll see what I can do, but I’m not very good at separating rain from snow — we’re having a sleet now  
We used to have very dry summers in Turkey too (that’s where I lived until recently), and it wasn’t the best thing for my garden. :/


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hopefully this link works, but take a look at this tort vs cat encounter
> 
> https://twitter.com/TerrapinHoops/s...share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2



 
The tort just made a snap judgment.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Then you have to at least give us the meaning so we can learn something.


Okay ! Eintagsfliege = Day fly or may fly. The flies that live only one day.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hopefully this link works, but take a look at this tort vs cat encounter
> 
> https://twitter.com/TerrapinHoops/status/948373424610729984?ref_src=twcamp^share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2


Wahhahaaa !! I don`t know which animal I should feel sorry for: The poor cat who is bitten in the tail and scared or the poor "flying" tortoise. I think both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely!!!! Adam is sending donkeys and camels out of the country  @Tidgy’s Dad


Well, there is a sort of Christmas link! 
I send them out quite often carrying warm weather , letters and parcels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Wonderful Wednesday! (And hopefully less rainy than mine.  )


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a very noisy and windy night as Storm Eleanor has made her presence felt.
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to London today leaving son to get on with his final year dissertation in peace. It's dry, so maybe I'll manage some postcards
> 
> For the CDR newbies: While I live in a small town in the county of Kent about 40 miles southeast of the city, we are lucky to have good rail links to central London and we go there quite a lot.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Help! CDR is full of Orchid Killers!
> Myself, I’m totally great with plants. As evidence, here’s my garden of dried spices:
> View attachment 226625
> 
> Hm.


Desert spices?
For desserts?
Nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I want to watch it but my kids don't so I might just go on my own one weekend.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Hopefully this link works, but take a look at this tort vs cat encounter
> 
> https://twitter.com/TerrapinHoops/status/948373424610729984?ref_src=twcamp^share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^2


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"Get orf moi laand! " 
Happy Christmas Tidgy, Mark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wahhahaaa !! I don`t know which animal I should feel sorry for: The poor cat who is bitten in the tail and scared or the poor "flying" tortoise. I think both.


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now. 
Back in a couple of hours!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Happy Christmas Tidgy!


Good afternoon Adam. Happy Christmas torts !


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I always felt guilty about it. My sister in law bought me one for like 4 yrs in a row and they didn’t survive. I think I got one new bloom.
> 
> My friend keeps hers in the laundry room on the dryer and barely waters it. She’s had it for years!



I could never keep orchids alive.[emoji20]
My sister in south Florida (very near Ed/ZEROPILOT) has an outdoor orchid house and grows BUNCHES of gorgeous orchids!!!! I’m very jealous!!!

I seem to do well with African violets, though. [emoji5]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Trouble.



Encounter


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Encounter



Random


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates


----------



## DE42




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Christmas Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, just a quick visit and then I've got another student. 
Boo hoo!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, just a quick visit and then I've got another student.
> Boo hoo!


Do you teach?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning (afternoon?), Carol! I’ll see what I can do, but I’m not very good at separating rain from snow — we’re having a sleet now
> We used to have very dry summers in Turkey too (that’s where I lived until recently), and it wasn’t the best thing for my garden. :/


Sorry. Was busy at work for a change so was not able to answer or read any posts. Okay in answer to your post. Dry summers are relatively normal for Cape Town. The problem lies in the fact our normally wet winters have not been very wet lately so the dams which provide water for everybody did not get the water they would have received in winter.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning (afternoon?), Carol! I’ll see what I can do, but I’m not very good at separating rain from snow — we’re having a sleet now
> We used to have very dry summers in Turkey too (that’s where I lived until recently), and it wasn’t the best thing for my garden. :/


I 'll also take snow. As snow melts and turns into water.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay ! Eintagsfliege = Day fly or may fly. The flies that live only one day.


Oh now I know the meaning I can see that. Lol and thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wahhahaaa !! I don`t know which animal I should feel sorry for: The poor cat who is bitten in the tail and scared or the poor "flying" tortoise. I think both.


I felt the same.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, there is a sort of Christmas link!
> I send them out quite often carrying warm weather , letters and parcels.


And possibly a little bit of frankincense and myrrh? (had to google the spelling so hope I got it right.)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> Happy Christmas Tidgy!


Good Afternnon Adam.
Happy Christmas Tidgy back at you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Do you teach?


I do, mainly English to the locals. 
Teaching at home to help out, really.
I'd really rather not, but i'm very bad at saying no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And possibly a little bit of frankincense and myrrh? (had to google the spelling so hope I got it right.)


No, I keep that for myself.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I keep that for myself.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Okay today I am quite exhausted so I am going to say good night early. See you guys tomorrow not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay today I am quite exhausted so I am going to say good night early. See you guys tomorrow not.


Nos da, Carol!
Sleep well and have pleasant cheese based dreams.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh now I know the meaning I can see that. Lol and thank you.


Thank you for your interest !
New word: Weihnachtsbaum ( it is easy ) = Christmastree !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay today I am quite exhausted so I am going to say good night early. See you guys tomorrow not.


Good night. Sleep well and have good dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right, final student of the day has just arrived! 
Thank goodness! 
See you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right, final student of the day has just arrived!
> Thank goodness!
> See you all in a couple of hours.


 Sniff ......


----------



## DE42

While he is gone. 

.....

I found his cheese stash. 


Lets have some. [emoji48]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> While he is gone.
> 
> .....
> 
> I found his cheese stash.
> View attachment 226660
> 
> Lets have some. [emoji48]



Naughty!  Yum yum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sniff ......


You don't want to see me in a couple of hours?
 Sniff................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmm
A part of my cheese stash seems to have gone walkabout?
MEERKATS ! ! ! ! !
Someone will pay!


----------



## Bambam1989

Random thought..
I wish I knew how to make cheese.
Step 1- get a milk cow or milk goat


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Random thought..
> I wish I knew how to make cheese.
> Step 1- get a milk cow or milk goat



Depending on what type of cheese....it’s actually very easy to make.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Depending on what type of cheese....it’s actually very easy to make.


Cheddar, Muenster, mozzarella, parmesan, Swiss.... The list is long


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm
> A part of my cheese stash seems to have gone walkabout?
> MEERKATS ! ! ! ! !
> Someone will pay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Random thought..
> I wish I knew how to make cheese.
> Step 1- get a milk cow or milk goat


No.
Step 1- Learn how to make cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love it when we talk cheesy.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> While he is gone.
> 
> .....
> 
> I found his cheese stash.
> View attachment 226660
> 
> Lets have some. [emoji48]


Hmmmmmmmmm, looks yummy. I`ll take some bites if I am invited.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You don't want to see me in a couple of hours?
> Sniff................


Sniff because you had been gone ....
Yahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy, your back !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Cheddar, Muenster, mozzarella, parmesan, Swiss.... The list is long


Does anybody know this cheese?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harzer


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Does anybody know this cheese?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harzer



The more rare the ingredients used to make....the “hardzer” it is to find.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> The more rare the ingredients used to make....the “hardzer” it is to find.


Hi, the ingredients for this cheese are not rare. It is the cheese from the region I live. There is a not very high mountain range
called The "Harz" and the cheese comes from that region. It is made of cow milk. Nothing special but very less fat.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, looks yummy. I`ll take some bites if I am invited.


Ok but you must be quite. If he finds out he will send the woolspiders after us. 

Do you see that light green jellyfish blinking overe there in the corner. I hid the cheese there.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ok but you must be quite. If he finds out he will send the woolspiders after us.
> 
> Do you see that light green jellyfish blinking overe there in the corner. I hid the cheese there.


I see it ! Thanks. It is so dark here. Are you there, in that corner ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Does anybody know this cheese?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harzer


It sounds like something I would like to try..


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> The more rare the ingredients used to make....the “hardzer” it is to find.


Nice pun.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It sounds like something I would like to try..


Sometimes the cheese is eaten with onions and a lot of caraway


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I see it ! Thanks. It is so dark here. Are you there, in that corner ?


Yes... I dont know why no one ever uses the corner. There was HUGE cobwebs everywhere before I cleaned out a place for the cheese.


----------



## Bambam1989

My FAVORITE cheese is muenster. But it has to be a good quality or else it tastes bland..
After that is an extra sharp cheddar.
What about all of you, what's your faves?


----------



## Bee62

and something interesting about the onions to the cheese:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkäse


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> and something interesting about the onions to the cheese:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkäse


That's pretty cool


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> That's pretty cool


..and sometimes a little bit .... stinky.... if you have problems with onions and cheese. Your tummy makes music ...


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> ..and sometimes a little bit .... stinky.... if you have problems with onions and cheese. Your tummy makes music ...


Lol I love onions and cheese!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My FAVORITE cheese is muenster. But it has to be a good quality or else it tastes bland..
> After that is an extra sharp cheddar.
> What about all of you, what's your faves?


My favorite is Bavaria Blue


----------



## Maro2Bear

Seems to be theme night...cheese, recipes...even Morocco..

https://mobile.twitter.com/arganoildirect/status/948675089553330176/photo/1


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yes... I dont know why no one ever uses the corner. There was HUGE cobwebs everywhere before I cleaned out a place for the cheese.


I say good night. Sleep well in your dark corner. Not to see you tomorrow ( so we always say in the CDR, means hope to see you tomorrow )

Gute Nacht.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Bee62 
I bought another cool old car.
A 1981 Toyota Starlet KP61.
Last of the rear wheel drive. With a later model 16 valve engine and a T-50 5 speed.
Since it weighs just over 1,300 pound, it's actually pretty fast.(for an old Toyota) I've already just about smoked the rear tires off.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I say good night. Sleep well in your dark corner. Not to see you tomorrow ( so we always say in the CDR, means hope to see you tomorrow )
> 
> Gute Nacht.


Good night 
Sweet dreams 
Dont let the woolspiders bite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sniff because you had been gone ....
> Yahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy, your back !


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're back! 
But i was gone. 
Now I'm back! 
But you're probably gone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Does anybody know this cheese?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harzer


Guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Does anybody know this cheese?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harzer


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmmmm. 
People are whispering about cheese in the Dark. 
Please stop it! 
I have recently lost some cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes the cheese is eaten with onions and a lot of caraway


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My FAVORITE cheese is muenster. But it has to be a good quality or else it tastes bland..
> After that is an extra sharp cheddar.
> What about all of you, what's your faves?


All of them. 
But especially extra-matured full flavoured cheeses.
Nothing processed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My favorite is Bavaria Blue


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Seems to be theme night...cheese, recipes...even Morocco..
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/arganoildirect/status/948675089553330176/photo/1


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Some find the icing sugar a bit much, but with this dish it really works.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love blue cheese. I'm not sure what they type I like is. But when I get it it normally comes in a crumble form and is white laced with blue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I say good night. Sleep well in your dark corner. Not to see you tomorrow ( so we always say in the CDR, means hope to see you tomorrow )
> 
> Gute Nacht.


Yup, thought so.
Missed you again. 
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Bee62
> I bought another cool old car.
> A 1981 Toyota Starlet KP61.
> Last of the rear wheel drive. With a later model 16 valve engine and a T-50 5 speed.
> Since it weighs just over 1,300 pound, it's actually pretty fast.(for an old Toyota) I've already just about smoked the rear tires off.


Happy Christmas Tidgy, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I love blue cheese. I'm not sure what they type I like is. But when I get it it normally comes in a crumble form and is white laced with blue.


Could be a number of things. 
They're actually very varied. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

I am lacking in my cheese education.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes the cheese is eaten with onions and a lot of caraway



Hmmmm... Very interesting! 
I would like to try that! I wonder if we can get that kind of cheese here in the US? [emoji848]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I am lacking in my cheese education.


I think most Americans are lacking in cheese education! Compared to our Adam, most people in general are lacking in cheese knowledge! [emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm... Very interesting!
> I would like to try that! I wonder if we can get that kind of cheese here in the US? [emoji848]


Unlikely, but i'm sure a suitable alternative is possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think most Americans are lacking in cheese education! Compared to our Adam, most people in general are lacking in cheese knowledge! [emoji38]


Ha de ha! 
I thank you!


----------



## Bambam1989

Here is one cheese that I DON'T want to try- casu marzu
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is one cheese that I DON'T want to try- casu marzu
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu


I must confess to not having tried this.
But i would.
I've eaten plenty of cheese and quite a few insects and their larvae.
Cheese is often teeming with bacteria and mould and I love Mimolette which contains mites.
And leaping maggots adds a whole new level to the experience!


----------



## DE42

No not for me.


----------



## Momof4

@ZEROPILOT
I got a return to sender on your card! So sorry, I need another stamp. 
I’ll send it out tomorrow.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must confess to not having tried this.
> But i would.
> I've eaten plenty of cheese and quite a few insects and their larvae.
> Cheese is often teeming with bacteria and mould and I love Mimolette which contains mites.
> And leaping maggots adds a whole new level to the experience!


Maggots have to be the one creature in this world that I can not stand. I have had bad experiences with them and now they literally make me sick


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unlikely, but i'm sure a suitable alternative is possible.



It can be gotten online! 
igourmet.com has it!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is one cheese that I DON'T want to try- casu marzu
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu



DIZ.GUS.TING!!!!!!!! [emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88]
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must confess to not having tried this.
> But i would.
> I've eaten plenty of cheese and quite a few insects and their larvae.
> Cheese is often teeming with bacteria and mould and I love Mimolette which contains mites.
> And leaping maggots adds a whole new level to the experience!



[emoji33]ADAM!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## DE42

I'd sware I just can not shake this depression thing today. Its killing me


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'd sware I just can not shake this depression thing today. Its killing me


Dance. Dance to really loud music.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It can be gotten online!
> igourmet.com has it!!!!! [emoji2]


I'd quite forgotten about the cheesynet! 
Most splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33]ADAM!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


It does sound a bit iffy , even to me, but i seriously would give it a go! 
Doubt I could get this on the cheesynet, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'd sware I just can not shake this depression thing today. Its killing me


Hoping you feel better when you wake up today, Dan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mmmmm!
Nobody about this morning. 
I need to do some Tour guidey stuff as my student has cancelled..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Christmas Chicken, everybody!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does sound a bit iffy , even to me, but i seriously would give it a go!
> Doubt I could get this on the cheesynet, though.


You are braver than most people. I would not try it at all.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmm!
> Nobody about this morning.
> I need to do some Tour guidey stuff as my student has cancelled..


I think we are busy after the holidays. I know that I am. Just checking in during my lunch then it is time to get back to work.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Chicken, everybody!


Happy Christmas Chicken, to you as well Adam. Extended to everybody else as well.


----------



## Redfool

Hello, I’m not a follower of this thread but as an avid fly fisherman and fly tyer I want to thank you for changing the pic from that scraggly chicken to tasty cheese. If you do a chicken how about a colorful bantam, leghorn or even a bucket of KFC?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Chicken, everybody!



It’s New Year’s Chicken today isn’t it? Not Christmas?

Happy Whatever anyway 

We walked miles in London yesterday. It wasn’t a photogenic trip however and cameras were mostly banned. 

We started at Sir John Soane’s museum in Holborn He was an architect 200 years ago and collected “antiquities”. Free to visit, the house is mad - every surface is covered. 

Lady Soane must have been a very tolerant woman. Sir John “I just bought the sarcophagus of Seti I. I’m going to have to knock a hole in the wall to get it in. And I’m going to take the floor out of the back parlour so it can go in the basement. But don’t worry, a balcony will nice there...”

Then we got the tube to Kensington and we to the house of Victorian artist Frederic Leighton Built for him, as a studio as well as a home, the house is very light. Downstairs is done out in Moorish tiles and Eastern woodwork - all very Moroccan - complete with a pool and lounge seating. 

We then went to 18 Stafford Terrace the home of Victorian cartoonist Linley Sambourne, ancestor of Lord Snowdon who married the Queen’s sister Princess Margaret. The interior remains unchanged since his death and is the classic, cluttered, dark interior you imagine of properties of that time. 

Then it was back on the tube to Cannon Street in the City of London to see the Roman Mithraeum - a temple to Mithras under the new Bloomberg offices. Free to visit, but must be booked in advance. 

Photos allowed at last!






Finally, back on the tube to Euston, to see the Treasures Gallery of the British Library. So many documents from 3rd century scriptures via original scores from composers through the ages, including Beatles lyrics written on the back of an envelope, to the Magna Carta. Absolutely fascinating and completely free to see! 

It was a long day. But we really enjoyed it!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> You are braver than most people. I would not try it at all.



Me, neither. [emoji33] I wouldn’t even stay in the same ROOM with maggoty cheese!!![emoji88][emoji88][emoji88]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It’s New Year’s Chicken today isn’t it? Not Christmas?
> 
> Happy Whatever anyway
> 
> We walked miles in London yesterday. It wasn’t a photogenic trip however and cameras were mostly banned.
> 
> We started at Sir John Soane’s museum in Holborn He was an architect 200 years ago and collected “antiquities”. Free to visit, the house is mad - every surface is covered.
> 
> Lady Soane must have been a very tolerant woman. Sir John “I just bought the sarcophagus of Seti I. I’m going to have to knock a hole in the wall to get it in. And I’m going to take the floor out of the back parlour so it can go in the basement. But don’t worry, a balcony will nice there...”
> 
> Then we got the tube to Kensington and we to the house of Victorian artist Frederic Leighton Built for him, as a studio as well as a home, the house is very light. Downstairs is done out in Moorish tiles and Eastern woodwork - all very Moroccan - complete with a pool and lounge seating.
> 
> We then went to 18 Stafford Terrace the home of Victorian cartoonist Linley Sambourne, ancestor of Lord Snowdon who married the Queen’s sister Princess Margaret. The interior remains unchanged since his death and is the classic, cluttered, dark interior you imagine of properties of that time.
> 
> Then it was back on the tube to Cannon Street in the City of London to see the Roman Mithraeum - a temple to Mithras under the new Bloomberg offices. Free to visit, but must be booked in advance.
> 
> Photos allowed at last!
> 
> View attachment 226722
> 
> View attachment 226723
> 
> 
> Finally, back on the tube to Euston, to see the Treasures Gallery of the British Library. So many documents from 3rd century scriptures via original scores from composers through the ages, including Beatles lyrics written on the back of an envelope, to the Magna Carta. Absolutely fascinating and completely free to see!
> 
> It was a long day. But we really enjoyed it!



WOW!!!! [emoji2] Y’all consistently do some of the COOLEST things!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Redfool said:


> Hello, I’m not a follower of this thread but as an avid fly fisherman and fly tyer I want to thank you for changing the pic from that scraggly chicken to tasty cheese. If you do a chicken how about a colorful bantam, leghorn or even a bucket of KFC?


Chickens ?
Fish?
No, no, no, no! 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room, here it is Cheese, fruit flavoured jellyfish, armadillos, hedgehogs, a Leprechaun, two penguins, a snow leopard and a possibly fictional wool-spider.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It’s New Year’s Chicken today isn’t it? Not Christmas?
> 
> Happy Whatever anyway
> 
> We walked miles in London yesterday. It wasn’t a photogenic trip however and cameras were mostly banned.
> 
> We started at Sir John Soane’s museum in Holborn He was an architect 200 years ago and collected “antiquities”. Free to visit, the house is mad - every surface is covered.
> 
> Lady Soane must have been a very tolerant woman. Sir John “I just bought the sarcophagus of Seti I. I’m going to have to knock a hole in the wall to get it in. And I’m going to take the floor out of the back parlour so it can go in the basement. But don’t worry, a balcony will nice there...”
> 
> Then we got the tube to Kensington and we to the house of Victorian artist Frederic Leighton Built for him, as a studio as well as a home, the house is very light. Downstairs is done out in Moorish tiles and Eastern woodwork - all very Moroccan - complete with a pool and lounge seating.
> 
> We then went to 18 Stafford Terrace the home of Victorian cartoonist Linley Sambourne, ancestor of Lord Snowdon who married the Queen’s sister Princess Margaret. The interior remains unchanged since his death and is the classic, cluttered, dark interior you imagine of properties of that time.
> 
> Then it was back on the tube to Cannon Street in the City of London to see the Roman Mithraeum - a temple to Mithras under the new Bloomberg offices. Free to visit, but must be booked in advance.
> 
> Photos allowed at last!
> 
> View attachment 226722
> 
> View attachment 226723
> 
> 
> Finally, back on the tube to Euston, to see the Treasures Gallery of the British Library. So many documents from 3rd century scriptures via original scores from composers through the ages, including Beatles lyrics written on the back of an envelope, to the Magna Carta. Absolutely fascinating and completely free to see!
> 
> It was a long day. But we really enjoyed it!


You packed a lot in! 
All very interesting, shame so many places don't allow photos, but very nice you had a good day.
Good afternoon, Linda, it's Happy Christmas Chicken because tomorrow is Christmas Egg, the next day Christmas Eve and then, on the 7th, Eastern Orthodox Christmas Day, our second Christmas! 
So, Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! [emoji2] Y’all consistently do some of the COOLEST things!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


So do you, Bea, so do you! 
It's all subjective, things that seem quite mundane to you, seem rather exotic to us on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! [emoji2] Y’all consistently do some of the COOLEST things!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


Oh, sorry, I nearly forgot.
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another student due in a few minutes, so i'll be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You packed a lot in!
> All very interesting, shame so many places don't allow photos, but very nice you had a good day.
> Good afternoon, Linda, it's Happy Christmas Chicken because tomorrow is Christmas Egg, the next day Christmas Eve and then, on the 7th, Eastern Orthodox Christmas Day, our second Christmas!
> So, Happy Christmas Chicken!



I get confused. I am having enough problems convincing my brain that today is Thursday and the year is 2018


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do you, Bea, so do you!
> It's all subjective, things that seem quite mundane to you, seem rather exotic to us on the other side of the pond.



This! I agree completely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I get confused. I am having enough problems convincing my brain that today is Thursday and the year is 2018


Me too, i keep writing 2017 and here in Morocco it's also 1438, of course


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Bee62
> I bought another cool old car.
> A 1981 Toyota Starlet KP61.
> Last of the rear wheel drive. With a later model 16 valve engine and a T-50 5 speed.
> Since it weighs just over 1,300 pound, it's actually pretty fast.(for an old Toyota) I've already just about smoked the rear tires off.


Hi Ed, the car looks good. Is it in a good technical condition ? Do you collect Toyota cars ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You're back!
> But i was gone.
> Now I'm back!
> But you're probably gone.


That sounds like a big problem: When I am back you are gone and when you are gone I am back ..... Uuuupppsss.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night
> Sweet dreams
> Dont let the woolspiders bite


Thank you Dan.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm... Very interesting!
> I would like to try that! I wonder if we can get that kind of cheese here in the US? [emoji848]


I don`t know.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Unlikely, but i'm sure a suitable alternative is possible.


Maybe....  A little parcel to the USA....


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is one cheese that I DON'T want to try- casu marzu
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu


Ohhh, I wouldn`t too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must confess to not having tried this.
> But i would.
> I've eaten plenty of cheese and quite a few insects and their larvae.
> Cheese is often teeming with bacteria and mould and I love Mimolette which contains mites.
> And leaping maggots adds a whole new level to the experience!


Brave man !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'd sware I just can not shake this depression thing today. Its killing me


Hey Dan, I hope you are online. Do you want to talk ? Or send me a pm ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So do you, Bea, so do you!
> It's all subjective, things that seem quite mundane to you, seem rather exotic to us on the other side of the pond.



[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I get confused. I am having enough problems convincing my brain that today is Thursday and the year is 2018



Me, too!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This! I agree completely.



[emoji5][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, i keep writing 2017 and here in Morocco it's also 1438, of course



Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33] That WOULD be confusing!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Brave man !



MADMAN!!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone


----------



## Bee62

Good morning Noel


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s New Year’s Chicken today isn’t it? Not Christmas?
> 
> Happy Whatever anyway
> 
> We walked miles in London yesterday. It wasn’t a photogenic trip however and cameras were mostly banned.
> 
> We started at Sir John Soane’s museum in Holborn He was an architect 200 years ago and collected “antiquities”. Free to visit, the house is mad - every surface is covered.
> 
> Lady Soane must have been a very tolerant woman. Sir John “I just bought the sarcophagus of Seti I. I’m going to have to knock a hole in the wall to get it in. And I’m going to take the floor out of the back parlour so it can go in the basement. But don’t worry, a balcony will nice there...”
> 
> Then we got the tube to Kensington and we to the house of Victorian artist Frederic Leighton Built for him, as a studio as well as a home, the house is very light. Downstairs is done out in Moorish tiles and Eastern woodwork - all very Moroccan - complete with a pool and lounge seating.
> 
> We then went to 18 Stafford Terrace the home of Victorian cartoonist Linley Sambourne, ancestor of Lord Snowdon who married the Queen’s sister Princess Margaret. The interior remains unchanged since his death and is the classic, cluttered, dark interior you imagine of properties of that time.
> 
> Then it was back on the tube to Cannon Street in the City of London to see the Roman Mithraeum - a temple to Mithras under the new Bloomberg offices. Free to visit, but must be booked in advance.
> 
> Photos allowed at last!
> 
> View attachment 226722
> 
> View attachment 226723
> 
> 
> Finally, back on the tube to Euston, to see the Treasures Gallery of the British Library. So many documents from 3rd century scriptures via original scores from composers through the ages, including Beatles lyrics written on the back of an envelope, to the Magna Carta. Absolutely fascinating and completely free to see!
> 
> It was a long day. But we really enjoyed it!


Sounds like an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Me, neither. [emoji33] I wouldn’t even stay in the same ROOM with maggoty cheese!!![emoji88][emoji88][emoji88]


Lol. Me neither. I would give it to the birds.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! [emoji2] Y’all consistently do some of the COOLEST things!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


I agree


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chickens ?
> Fish?
> No, no, no, no!
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room, here it is Cheese, fruit flavoured jellyfish, armadillos, hedgehogs, a Leprechaun, two penguins, a snow leopard and a possibly fictional wool-spider.


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I get confused. I am having enough problems convincing my brain that today is Thursday and the year is 2018


Lol. Know how you feel.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too, i keep writing 2017 and here in Morocco it's also 1438, of course


That's just plain confusing. One year number is enough to remember.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone


Good Morning 
Where there is no moaning allowed, because who is going to listen anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Noel


Good Morning Sabine


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Leaving work for home. Where I get to see baby and family again. Chat later.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm trying to understand Redfool's picture comment.????


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to understand Redfool's picture comment.????



I think @Redfool is using the app. It tends to highlight some pictures — usually posted by Adam or Sabine for some reason — and there was this ugly chicken whenever you opened the app, until now:


At least, that’s my understanding 
Good morning, Yvonne and whoever else is around. We had a tiny bit of sunlight today, so we were out. Doesn’t happen that often this time of the year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That sounds like a big problem: When I am back you are gone and when you are gone I am back ..... Uuuupppsss.


I'm here now, for a few minutes at least
Another student due in 40 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Brave man !


Either that or just plain foolish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> MADMAN!!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


I wouldn't necessarily argue the point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Me neither. I would give it to the birds.


We've only got penguins in the Cold Dark Room.
And just they eat sardines when someone remembers to feed 'em.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> I think @Redfool is using the app. It tends to highlight some pictures — usually posted by Adam or Sabine for some reason — and there was this ugly chicken whenever you opened the app, until now:
> View attachment 226732
> 
> At least, that’s my understanding
> Good morning, Yvonne and whoever else is around. We had a tiny bit of sunlight today, so we were out. Doesn’t happen that often this time of the year


I think its whichever has the most likes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to understand Redfool's picture comment.????


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I think @Redfool is using the app. It tends to highlight some pictures — usually posted by Adam or Sabine for some reason — and there was this ugly chicken whenever you opened the app, until now:
> View attachment 226732
> 
> At least, that’s my understanding
> Good morning, Yvonne and whoever else is around. We had a tiny bit of sunlight today, so we were out. Doesn’t happen that often this time of the year



Ah. That explains it. I turn “image previews” off in the app settings as they’re annoying (and slow and use up unnecessary data from my data allowance) I only see images in the the threads themselves!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ah. That explains it. I turn “image previews” off in the app settings as they’re annoying (and slow and use up unnecessary data from my data allowance) I only see images in the the threads themselves!
> View attachment 226745



Good tip, thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think @Redfool is using the app. It tends to highlight some pictures — usually posted by Adam or Sabine for some reason — and there was this ugly chicken whenever you opened the app, until now:
> View attachment 226732
> 
> At least, that’s my understanding
> Good morning, Yvonne and whoever else is around. We had a tiny bit of sunlight today, so we were out. Doesn’t happen that often this time of the year


How interesting about the app piccies, i didn't know that. 
Enjoy the sunshine whilst it lasts, Lena.
And Happy Christmas Chicken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think its whichever has the most likes.


Good morning, Dan! 
Happy Christmas Chicken!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Dan!
> Happy Christmas Chicken!


Happy Christmas Chicken.


Those are my chickens by the way lol.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wouldn't necessarily argue the point.



...nor would Wifey, I’d wager!!! [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I think @Redfool is using the app. It tends to highlight some pictures — usually posted by Adam or Sabine for some reason — and there was this ugly chicken whenever you opened the app, until now:
> View attachment 226732
> 
> At least, that’s my understanding
> Good morning, Yvonne and whoever else is around. We had a tiny bit of sunlight today, so we were out. Doesn’t happen that often this time of the year


Ah, thanks for the explanation. Now I understand.


----------



## Yvonne G

We had just enough water fall from the sky overnight to officially say it rained here. But when I dug down into the driveway with my cat food spoon, the moist earth only goes down about a half inch. Might just be enough to get those weed seeds to sprouting.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> We had just enough water fall from the sky overnight to officially say it rained here. But when I dug down into the driveway with my cat food spoon, the moist earth only goes down about a half inch. Might just be enough to get those weed seeds to sprouting.


Maybe, I know dandelion grows wild everywhere here so I dont think it take much to make it grow.


----------



## JoesMum

I saw @CarolM ‘s post earlier about their water problems

Our local reservoir is at 43% so we are heading for water conservation measures very soon. 

They built a pipeline to take water from the river Medway to fill the reservoir when the river is above a certain level (and it floods pretty regularly), but the river hasn’t been high enough so the water company is apply for emergency permission to take water any. News story Southern Water seeks drought permit to top up Bewl Water


----------



## Yvonne G

We have watering schedules here. So far they're telling us we can only water on Sundays.


----------



## DE42

I'm trying to sprout some peachtree seeds. Idk if I will be successful of not because they are store bought. But we will see. Id like ti have a stand of peach trees.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I'm trying to sprout some peachtree seeds. Idk if I will be successful of not because they are store bought. But we will see. Id like ti have a stand of peach trees.


I bought a peach tree a few years ago. It's growing great, and has so many peaches that most of them litter the ground under the tree. Smells like a brewery with all the rotting peaches. But, man o man, do they ever taste good if I can get them picked before they drop. When I planted the tree (5 gallon pot) in the ground I worried there wouldn't be pollination because I don't know of any other peach trees in my neighborhood, but it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've only got penguins in the Cold Dark Room.
> And just they eat sardines when someone remembers to feed 'em.


What about Christmas chicken?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a peach tree a few years ago. It's growing great, and has so many peaches that most of them litter the ground under the tree. Smells like a brewery with all the rotting peaches. But, man o man, do they ever taste good if I can get them picked before they drop. When I planted the tree (5 gallon pot) in the ground I worried there wouldn't be pollination because I don't know of any other peach trees in my neighborhood, but it hasn't been a problem.



Our ground squirrels eat our peaches. I haven’t figured out how to keep them off the tree. 
Any tips out there?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We had just enough water fall from the sky overnight to officially say it rained here. But when I dug down into the driveway with my cat food spoon, the moist earth only goes down about a half inch. Might just be enough to get those weed seeds to sprouting.


My dog just destroyed all my seedling sprouts. Hmmmf. Not very happy with her at the moment.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Our ground squirrels eat our peaches. I haven’t figured out how to keep them off the tree.
> Any tips out there?


Get one of those elizabethan dog collars, a large dog size, and put it around the trunk of the tree (up off the ground).


----------



## Yvonne G

You guys are a bad influence. It's already 8:30a and I'm still sitting here at the computer.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I saw @CarolM ‘s post earlier about their water problems
> 
> Our local reservoir is at 43% so we are heading for water conservation measures very soon.
> 
> They built a pipeline to take water from the river Medway to fill the reservoir when the river is above a certain level (and it floods pretty regularly), but the river hasn’t been high enough so the water company is apply for emergency permission to take water any. News story Southern Water seeks drought permit to top up Bewl Water


I really hope it improves for you guys. It is a real pain having water restrictions. My husband calls me the water police.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We have watering schedules here. So far they're telling us we can only water on Sundays.


Are you guys low on water as well?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm trying to sprout some peachtree seeds. Idk if I will be successful of not because they are store bought. But we will see. Id like ti have a stand of peach trees.


Oooh thats sounds really nice.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> What about Christmas chicken?


The Doctor took them.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The Doctor took them.
> View attachment 226749


I really have to watch Dr Who.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone. 
I'm standing in the kitchen try to convince Clunker that he wants to go poop in his soak... It's been 45 minutes in the tub for him and he just stretches out, looking smug. Darn stubborn tort


----------



## DE42

A bachelors lunch if I've ever saw one. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Are you guys low on water as well?


Yes. We had a many year drought that was finally broken last year with enough rain/snow to take us off water restrictions. Our water supply comes from the snow pack in the mountains. No snow means no water for the valley. And we're starting again this year. All the ski resorts around our area are closed due to no snow. So they've started the restrictions early to conserve what water we do have.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I'm standing in the kitchen try to convince Clunker that he wants to go poop in his soak... It's been 45 minutes in the tub for him and he just stretches out, looking smug. Darn stubborn tort


Sweet. Do they have to poop everyday?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A bachelors lunch if I've ever saw one. Lol
> View attachment 226750


Ribs?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Ribs?


Yes. They where good.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. We had a many year drought that was finally broken last year with enough rain/snow to take us off water restrictions. Our water supply comes from the snow pack in the mountains. No snow means no water for the valley. And we're starting again this year. All the ski resorts around our area are closed due to no snow. So they've started the restrictions early to conserve what water we do have.


Oh dear. Seems that there are quite a few places in the world going through drought. The funny thing is that if you go to Durban or Johannesburg they have more water than they know what to do with. At least you guys are planning ahead. Apparently our guys knew this was going to be a problem a long time ago and did nothing about it.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Sweet. Fo they have to poop everyday?


Clunker does. if he doesn't poop in the soak he will leave a big stinky present for me in his pen. He did finally go in the soak.. he just was enjoying himself so much he didn't want to get out.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Seems that there are quite a few places in the world going through drought. The funny thing is that if you go to Durban or Johannesburg they have more water than they know what to do with. At leadt you guys are planning ahead. Apparently our giys knew this was going to be a problem a long time ago and did nothing about it.


Our governments have been talking about making desalination water plants for many years, but nothing has ever come of it. Now they're talking about building more dams to keep our water here instead of letting it run to the ocean. There's just no money for this sort of thing.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yes. They where good.


Glad they were.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker does. if he doesn't poop in the soak he will leave a big stinky present for me in his pen. He did finally go in the soak.. he just was enjoying himself so much he didn't want to get out.


Lol. That is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Our governments have been talking about making desalination water plants for many years, but nothing has ever come of it. Now they're talking about building more dams to keep our water here instead of letting it run to the ocean. There's just no money for this sort of thing.


I hear you. Ours told all of us to use less water now they want to charge us an extra levy because there is not as much revenue coming in due to people using less. So obviously with the income being less they have even less money to do the projects that they are proposing, to try and get more water. Either way you don't win.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We've only got penguins in the Cold Dark Room.
> And just they eat sardines when someone remembers to feed 'em.


I do ! I do ! I do !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ah. That explains it. I turn “image previews” off in the app settings as they’re annoying (and slow and use up unnecessary data from my data allowance) I only see images in the the threads themselves!
> View attachment 226745


I am glad I don`t own such complicated things .....
I am like my tortoises... an old dinosaur...





and sometimes I am grumpy !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Happy Christmas Chicken.
> View attachment 226746
> 
> Those are my chickens by the way lol.


I have chicken too !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You guys are a bad influence. It's already 8:30a and I'm still sitting here at the computer.


 Does that mean that you like us ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Are you guys low on water as well?


In Germany we have enough, or to my opinion at the present too much water. It is raining for months with short breaks of a few days. My garden has turned into a swamp. I should grow mangroves but it is too cold for them.
I hate the rain ! Want someone rain ? I have to give plenty of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have enough, or to my opinion at the present too much water. It is raining for months with short breaks of a few days. My garden has turned into a swamp. I should grow mangroves but it is too cold for them.
> I hate the rain ! Want someone rain ? I have to give plenty of it.


I love it when it rains, as long as I don't have to be out in it. A nice fire in the wood stove, the rain beating on the windows, a good book. Yeah!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> A bachelors lunch if I've ever saw one. Lol
> View attachment 226750


What is that ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I love it when it rains, as long as I don't have to be out in it. A nice fire in the wood stove, the rain beating on the windows, a good book. Yeah!


But not for months ! It seems to me we have a cold monsun or rainy season .


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am glad I don`t own such complicated things .....
> I am like my tortoises... an old dinosaur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes I am grumpy !


Was going to say, that looks like an angry dinosaur.[emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> What is that ?


Bbq pork ribs and bbq baked beans. 

All that was missing was some cheese


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have enough, or to my opinion at the present too much water. It is raining for months with short breaks of a few days. My garden has turned into a swamp. I should grow mangroves but it is too cold for them.
> I hate the rain ! Want someone rain ? I have to give plenty of it.


Yes please send 50% here and I will send you 50% of our hot weather. That should make it nice and cozy.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Was going to say, that looks like an angry dinosaur.[emoji6]


Sometimes I am angry too. And I eat meat !


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love it when it rains, as long as I don't have to be out in it. A nice fire in the wood stove, the rain beating on the windows, a good book. Yeah!


Me too.


----------



## DE42

Its snowing here. Has been off and on all week.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Bbq pork ribs and bbq baked beans.
> 
> All that was missing was some cheese


Yummy ! I like your meal. I love baked beans and eat it often right out of the can ...
And I love meat in every way. I am carnivor.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes please send 50% here and I will send you 50% of our hot weathet. That should make it nice and cozy.


That would be a dream ! The last summer 2017 was very wet too. The weather is crazy !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes I am angry too. And I eat meat !


Lol. Hopefully not raw.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226753


That`s what my cats say too .


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Hopefully not raw.


Hmmm, you got me on the wrong foot... yes, sometimes I do... Really, no joke.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Its snowing here. Has been off and on all week.


I'll take the snow too. It will melt.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That`s what my cats say too .


I love cats. I wish I could have one. Unfortunately I am highly allergic


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Its snowing here. Has been off and on all week.


No snow here. Only rain at 3 C. Cold and wet and very stormy yesterday, but the storm is gone.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226753


Whahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> But not for months ! It seems to me we have a cold monsun or rainy season .


My sister lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I'll take the snow too. It will melt.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I love cats. I wish I could have one. Unfortunately I am highly allergic


That`s a pity. I own 30 cats. My second name here in the CDR is Crazy Cat Lady.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I love cats. I wish I could have one. Unfortunately I am highly allergic


I have two cats that live in the house, and four that live outside. Always subject to change, though, because when people take their unwanted cats and release them out in the country, my neighborhood seems to be "out in the country." I trap them, have them spayed or neutered, then release them, but they stick around. The most I've ever had at one time was 15.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My sister lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust!


Oh my God ! I am feeling rusty too ( my knuckles tell me that )


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That would be a dream ! The last summer 2017 was very wet too. The weather is crazy !


Seems to be the one extreme or the other. If only it could swop every other year.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That`s a pity. I own 30 cats. My second name here in the CDR is Crazy Cat Lady.


Before my surgery I was not and I had one. But after I became allergic and was keeping bad infections due to it. The doctor made me give her away. 
After that i got my dogs. I love my dogs. I do but i still miss my cat.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226754


Looks very nice when you are inside a warm house. But it is Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, you got me on the wrong foot... yes, sometimes I do... Really, no joke.


Not even a little seared? Totally raw? Isn't there a fancy name for when you eat the meat raw.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Before my surgery I was not and I had one. But after I became allergic and was keeping bad infections due to it. The doctor made me give her away.
> After that i got my dogs. I love my dogs. I do but i still miss my cat.


What surgery if I may ask ? I think it had been the meds that make you allergic.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Not even a little seared? Totally raw? Is there a fancy name for when you eat the meat raw.


Ive eat raw fish 'sushi' but that's the only raw meat that I have.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh my God ! I am feeling rusty too ( my knuckles tell me that )


A few months ago I thought I was having arthritis in one of my hips. But after about 3 months the pain went away. So it must've been something else. My fingers feel "rusty" first thing in the a.m. when it's cold in here, but other than that, this old body is in pretty good shape.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I love cats. I wish I could have one. Unfortunately I am highly allergic


Oh no. But you have dogs right.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My sister lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust!


Whahaha.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> What surgery if I may ask ? I think it had been the medicaments that make you allergic.


I had my colon removed due to Crohn's disease. It was falling apart and killing me. After that i was put of a biologic drug. It lowered my immune response. I tried again when a kitten showed up at my house but unfortunately the allergy remained. Even if i go into a shelter with cats for a little while my head will blow up and my eyes will swell.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Not even a little seared? Totally raw? Isn't there a fancy name for when you eat the meat raw.


Minced meat I eat raw, but I like to eat liver raw ( my mother did the same when she was pregnant with me. Maybe that`s why I love it too ) and beef ( cow or pig )- I know I am little bit special with that..... Ähem ....


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh no. But you have dogs right.


I do. I have no problem with dogs. Tali even sleeps with me in bed. Its just cats as far as I know.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226754


I've never touched snow. Would love to one day make a snow angel. Always looked like fun. Cold but fun.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Minced meat I eat raw, but I like to eat liver raw ( my mother did the same when she was pregnant with me. Maybe that`s why I love it too ) and beef ( cow or pig )- I know I am little bit special with that..... Ähem ....



Raw minced meat??!?! [emoji33]
RAW LIVER???!?!?!?! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
Oh, HORRORS!!!!!!!![emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`s a pity. I own 30 cats. My second name here in the CDR is Crazy Cat Lady.


Do you really have 30 cats?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have two cats that live in the house, and four that live outside. Always subject to change, though, because when people take their unwanted cats and release them out in the country, my neighborhood seems to be "out in the country." I trap them, have them spayed or neutered, then release them, but they stick around. The most I've ever had at one time was 15.


Wow. Thst is alot of food.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I had my colon removed due to Crohn's disease. It was falling apart and killing me. After that i was put of a biologic drug. It lowered my immune response. I tried again when a kitten showed up at my house but unfortunately the allergy remained. Even if i go into a shelter with cats for a little while my head will blow up and my eyes will swell.


Sorry to hear that. It had been the meds that make you allergic. I think they supress your immune system.
Good that you have your dogs !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Do you really have 30 cats?


Yes


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Before my surgery I was not and I had one. But after I became allergic and was keeping bad infections due to it. The doctor made me give her away.
> After that i got my dogs. I love my dogs. I do but i still miss my cat.


Yes. They do steal your heart.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Minced meat I eat raw, but I like to eat liver raw ( my mother did the same when she was pregnant with me. Maybe that`s why I love it too ) and beef ( cow or pig )- I know I am little bit special with that..... Ähem ....


I can't abide totally raw. And liver? Yuck! After reading about the parasites in raw fish, I would NEVER, EVER eat sushi. Now a good steak that's pink inside but practically burnt outside - YUM!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Wow. Thst is alot of food.


Not really. I buy a case of canned cat food every three weeks or so, and a bag of dry weekly.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow. Thst is alot of food.


No  I need more for my kitties.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ive eat raw fish 'sushi' but that's the only raw meat that I have.


Oh I love sushi. And sashimi. Thought you were refering to raw steak.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I had my colon removed due to Crohn's disease. It was falling apart and killing me. After that i was put of a biologic drug. It lowered my immune response. I tried again when a kitten showed up at my house but unfortunately the allergy remained. Even if i go into a shelter with cats for a little while my head will blow up and my eyes will swell.


Shame. That is not nice. At least you can still have your dog and chickens and turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Happy Christmas Chicken.
> View attachment 226746
> 
> Those are my chickens by the way lol.


Happy Christmas Chicken, chickens!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Minced meat I eat raw, but I like to eat liver raw ( my mother did the same when she was pregnant with me. Maybe that`s why I love it too ) and beef ( cow or pig )- I know I am little bit special with that..... Ähem ....


Nope. No thank you on the liver maybe chicken liver cooked but definitly not raw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...nor would Wifey, I’d wager!!! [emoji6][emoji12]


Nope. 
Definitely not.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Shame. That is not nice. At least you can still have your dog and chickens and turtles.


And geckos lol
Can't forget the geckos.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I do. I have no problem with dogs. Tali even sleeps with me in bed. Its just cats as far as I know.


Well they do say that a dog is mans best friend.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Nope. No thank you on the liver maybe chicken liver cooked but definitly not raw.


I love pan fried chicken liver. 
And calf or pork liver with onions and gravy.


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning and happy new year!!! 

back to normal now


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes


Oh my word. As I said to Yvonne for her 15 that is alot of food. Plus your tortoises. You either live in a big place or don't have much room left.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What about Christmas chicken?


It's just the name of a day.
We ate all the actual chickens.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I can't abide totally raw. And liver? Yuck! After reading about the parasites in raw fish, I would NEVER, EVER eat sushi. Now a good steak that's pink inside but practically burnt outside - YUM!


Thats why you must eat it with the wasabi it apparently kills them. Or so I am told.


----------



## DE42

Can't forget the rare bathroom betta.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> And geckos lol
> Can't forget the geckos.


Oops sorry. And the geckos.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning and happy new year!!!
> 
> back to normal now


Welcome back. Was wondering where you were. Thought you scared yourself with your picture.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> A few months ago I thought I was having arthritis in one of my hips. But after about 3 months the pain went away. So it must've been something else. My fingers feel "rusty" first thing in the a.m. when it's cold in here, but other than that, this old body is in pretty good shape.


Good to hear. Your torts need you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226755


Oh. So beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just the name of a day.
> We ate all the actual chickens.


Lol. No wonder that chicken in the pic looked a bit frazzled. Probably had to make a run for it.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh I love sushi. And sashimi. Thought you were refering to raw steak.


Maby I am a late Neanderthal....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Chicken, chickens!


*ahhh, he is back and I am there .....*
Yaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Good evening Adam !


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Can't forget the rare bathroom betta.
> View attachment 226757


Whats in there?


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning and happy new year!!!
> 
> back to normal now


Wow, John. Long time no see. Hopefully you're back now for good?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maby I am a late Neanderthal....


Lol


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nope. No thank you on the liver maybe chicken liver cooked but definitly not raw.


Chicken is the only meat I do not eat raw because it may contain salmonellae. Chicken often have salmonellae.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You guys are a bad influence. It's already 8:30a and I'm still sitting here at the computer.


It wasn't me! 
I was being good, working! 
It was all the others!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Chicken is the only meat I do not eat raw because it may contain salmonellae. Chicken often have salmonellae.


Agree with you there.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It wasn't me!
> I was being good, working!
> It was all the others!


You can blame it on us but you are the Lord of the CDR. Because of you we are here. That`s your fault.

and we love you and we love to be here...


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It wasn't me!
> I was being good, working!
> It was all the others!


Tattle tale!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Tattle tale!!!!


Fairytale !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You can blame it on us but you are the Lord of the CDR. Because of you we are here. That`s your fault.
> 
> and we love you and we love to be here...


I like Sabine's answer. As the Dark Lord it is ultimately your responsibility to make sure your subjects behave....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> The Doctor took them.
> View attachment 226749


BRILLIANT ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I really have to watch Dr Who.


Doctor Who is filming part of its new series in South Africa this week ! ! ! !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Fairytale !


Tattle tale means that you told on someone. In other words if my brother did something wrong and I went and told my Mom that would make me a tattle taler.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who is filming part of its new series in South Africa this week ! ! ! !


Really. Where in SA?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I'm standing in the kitchen try to convince Clunker that he wants to go poop in his soak... It's been 45 minutes in the tub for him and he just stretches out, looking smug. Darn stubborn tort


Good morning, Bambam! 
Good morning, Clunker, you naughty tort! 
Happy Christmas Chicken to you both!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doctor Who is filming part of its new series in South Africa this week ! ! ! !


Normally here in my neck of the woods, I can binge watch Star Trek on BBC America, but last week day and night all they had on was Dr. Who. They must've started at the beginning and showed every single episode. Day and night for over a week! Pahleeze! I want my Star Trek!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I had my colon removed due to Crohn's disease. It was falling apart and killing me. After that i was put of a biologic drug. It lowered my immune response. I tried again when a kitten showed up at my house but unfortunately the allergy remained. Even if i go into a shelter with cats for a little while my head will blow up and my eyes will swell.


Nasty. I have two friends with Crohn's. My "bestie" has been told she'll have to have a colostomy bag if she has to have surgery again


----------



## Bee62

A big stone is fallen from my heart...
One of my old dogs wasn`t in good health the last 14 days and I feared that I must let euthanize her, but the VET was just there and said that the old dog lady has some healthy problems but not so urgent that she ( the VET ) would euthanize her. I am really glad, because my old dog has a slow growing cancer in her tummy for years. I have had fear that the cancer makes problems and pain but the VET said my old dog has problems with her hips and I should give her anti-pain meds ( what I will surely do )
My old dog is 13 years old. They are like "children" when you have them so long. Here she is. Her name is Bonnie.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Raw minced meat??!?! [emoji33]
> RAW LIVER???!?!?!?! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> Oh, HORRORS!!!!!!!![emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


A good steak tartare is delicious! example recipe

I have never been attracted to raw liver, but it's not an uncommon craving with pregnant women.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I do ! I do ! I do !


Every day?
Really ?
They keep asking me for cheese because they're hungry!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> A big stone had been fallen from my heart...
> One of my old dogs wasn`t in good health the last 14 days and I feared that I must let euthanize her, but the VET was just there and said that the old dog lady has some healthy problems but not so urgent that she ( the VET ) would euthanize her. I am really glad, because my old dog has a slow growing cancer in her tummy for years. I have had fear that the cancer makes problems and pain but the VET said my old dog has problems with her hips and I should give her anti-pain meds ( what I will surely do )
> My old dog is 13 years old. They are like "children" when you have them so long. Here she is. Her name is Bonnie.
> 
> View attachment 226777


Oh sorry to hear that Sabine. It is so tough to lose an old friend even when you know you're doing the right thing 

Big electronic hug from me


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like Sabine's answer. As the Dark Lord it is ultimately your responsibility to make sure your subjects behave....


Yes ! Totally agree !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bonnie is the kind of doggie I've always had a hankerin' for. When I was but a wee child, we had one like her whose name was Rags. Lovely dogs. Glad to hear Bonnie will be with you for some time yet. So hard to lose them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am glad I don`t own such complicated things .....
> I am like my tortoises... an old dinosaur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes I am grumpy !


The current thinking is that Tyrannosaurus actually looked like this! 




Love the sexy eyebrows!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Every day?
> Really ?
> They keep asking me for cheese because they're hungry!


They are not hungry. They smelled your old cheese and think it is a sardine..... UUrghhhhh....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A big stone is fallen from my heart...
> One of my old dogs wasn`t in good health the last 14 days and I feared that I must let euthanize her, but the VET was just there and said that the old dog lady has some healthy problems but not so urgent that she ( the VET ) would euthanize her. I am really glad, because my old dog has a slow growing cancer in her tummy for years. I have had fear that the cancer makes problems and pain but the VET said my old dog has problems with her hips and I should give her anti-pain meds ( what I will surely do )
> My old dog is 13 years old. They are like "children" when you have them so long. Here she is. Her name is Bonnie.
> 
> View attachment 226777


Shame Sabine. I hope the meds help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Bbq pork ribs and bbq baked beans.
> 
> All that was missing was some cheese


Unforgivable!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh sorry to hear that Sabine. It is so tough to lose an old friend even when you know you're doing the right thing
> 
> Big electronic hug from me


Thank you Linda. My Bonnie wants to stay another weeks and months with me and so do I. Hopefully our both wish will come true.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> My sister lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust!


That's me here in Western Washington.. rain, drizzle, rain some more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Not even a little seared? Totally raw? Isn't there a fancy name for when you eat the meat raw.


Bleu is very rare, barely cooked like I like my beef, just sealed, but when you cut it the blood runs out.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I do. I have no problem with dogs. Tali even sleeps with me in bed. Its just cats as far as I know.


Get one of those hairless cats.. they look like gremlins


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Bonnie is the kind of doggie I've always had a hankerin' for. When I was but a wee child, we had one like her whose name was Rags. Lovely dogs. Glad to hear Bonnie will be with you for some time yet. So hard to lose them.


Thank you Yvonne. Bonnie is a mix from Giant Schnauzer, Bernese Mountain Dog and German Shephard. Maybe a little bit of Husky too.
She is a big lovely dog. It is really hard to loose them `cause they are a part of the family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> A few months ago I thought I was having arthritis in one of my hips. But after about 3 months the pain went away. So it must've been something else. My fingers feel "rusty" first thing in the a.m. when it's cold in here, but other than that, this old body is in pretty good shape.


And i'm very delighted to hear it!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Shame Sabine. I hope the meds help.


Why shame ?


----------



## CarolM

Well it is bedtime for me. As you can see I have had to edit so many posts as I cannot see and or my fingers are too big or it is the predictive txt. I don't know anymore. Anyway it is bedtime. Starting to ramble now... Good Night. Not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes. They do steal your heart.


Ours use to steal my cheese!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The current thinking is that Tyrannosaurus actually looked like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sexy eyebrows!



and the tousled hair. Makes them lovely !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well it is bedtime for me. As you can see I have had to edit so many posts as I cannot see and or my fingers are too big or it is the predictive txt. I don't know anymore. Anyway it is bedtime. Starting to ramble now... Good Night. Not see you all tomorrow.


Sleep well Carol. Not to see you tomorrow too !


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bambam!
> Good morning, Clunker, you naughty tort!
> Happy Christmas Chicken to you both!


Happy Christmas Chicken to you also!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why shame ?


Because it is not something nice to go through. For you or your lovely dog. I am happy the two you have longer together though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning and happy new year!!!
> 
> back to normal now


Good evening, Stranger, welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
Merry Christmas Chicken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226755


Lovely!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Because it is not something nice to go through. For you or your lovely dog. I am happy the two you have longer together though.


Oh yes, now I understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *ahhh, he is back and I am there .....*
> Yaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Good evening Adam !


Good Chicken Evening, Bee! 
Sorry, it's taking forever to catch up! 
Which is good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You can blame it on us but you are the Lord of the CDR. Because of you we are here. That`s your fault.
> 
> and we love you and we love to be here...


Quite. 
But as the Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Room, I decide who gets the blame. 
And, funnily enough, it's never me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Tattle tale!!!!


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I like Sabine's answer. As the Dark Lord it is ultimately your responsibility to make sure your subjects behave....


I shall! 
So just agree with me and all will be well!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> But as the Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Room, I decide who gets the blame.
> And, funnily enough, it's never me!


Coward !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Chicken Evening, Bee!
> Sorry, it's taking forever to catch up!
> Which is good!


Hello again ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Really. Where in SA?


I don't know! 
It's all very hush hush! 
i'm not supposed to know it's even there at all!


----------



## Bee62

My torts want to sleep. I have to do some cleaning *and then* yummy supper. Cream of cooked and mashed carrots and potatoes with chicken steaks... Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Read and see later ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall!
> So just agree with me and all will be well!


You are a poet ! Hahah I have learned... not a poem ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Normally here in my neck of the woods, I can binge watch Star Trek on BBC America, but last week day and night all they had on was Dr. Who. They must've started at the beginning and showed every single episode. Day and night for over a week! Pahleeze! I want my Star Trek!


Booooooooooo to Star Trek ! ! ! 
Hate it. 
Only watch Doctor Who and you'll be much happier.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A big stone is fallen from my heart...
> One of my old dogs wasn`t in good health the last 14 days and I feared that I must let euthanize her, but the VET was just there and said that the old dog lady has some healthy problems but not so urgent that she ( the VET ) would euthanize her. I am really glad, because my old dog has a slow growing cancer in her tummy for years. I have had fear that the cancer makes problems and pain but the VET said my old dog has problems with her hips and I should give her anti-pain meds ( what I will surely do )
> My old dog is 13 years old. They are like "children" when you have them so long. Here she is. Her name is Bonnie.
> 
> View attachment 226777


Hooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good dog, Bonnie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well it is bedtime for me. As you can see I have had to edit so many posts as I cannot see and or my fingers are too big or it is the predictive txt. I don't know anymore. Anyway it is bedtime. Starting to ramble now... Good Night. Not see you all tomorrow.


Night night, Carol! 
Sleep well and not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Coward !


Sensible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello again ....


Hello! 
My evening student cancelled so I was finally able to catch up! 
Hoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My torts want to sleep. I have to do some cleaning *and then* yummy supper. Cream of cooked and mashed carrots and potatoes with chicken steaks... Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Read and see later ?


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy and speak later, hopefully!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Typical! 
I'm back, finally caught up and everyone has gone! 
Oh, well......................................
Doctor Who time!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> A big stone is fallen from my heart...
> One of my old dogs wasn`t in good health the last 14 days and I feared that I must let euthanize her, but the VET was just there and said that the old dog lady has some healthy problems but not so urgent that she ( the VET ) would euthanize her. I am really glad, because my old dog has a slow growing cancer in her tummy for years. I have had fear that the cancer makes problems and pain but the VET said my old dog has problems with her hips and I should give her anti-pain meds ( what I will surely do )
> My old dog is 13 years old. They are like "children" when you have them so long. Here she is. Her name is Bonnie.
> 
> View attachment 226777



Such a sweetie!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
As much as I love our cats, I do miss having a dog. [emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> A good steak tartare is delicious! example recipe
> 
> I have never been attracted to raw liver, but it's not an uncommon craving with pregnant women.



NoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoN(gasp, gasp) NoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNo


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The current thinking is that Tyrannosaurus actually looked like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sexy eyebrows!



Oh, MY!!!!! [emoji33]
Is that hair or something akin to feathers????? [emoji848]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleu is very rare, barely cooked like I like my beef, just sealed, but when you cut it the blood runs out.



YUCK!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Get one of those hairless cats.. they look like gremlins



I hear they have lots of health problems....


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> But as the Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Room, I decide who gets the blame.
> And, funnily enough, it's never me!



That’s quite the mystery!!!! [emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> NoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoN(gasp, gasp) NoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNo


A well-done steak isn't a food choice: it's a crime  [emoji14]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!! [emoji33]
> Is that hair or something akin to feathers????? [emoji848]


Closer to feathers, we think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A well-done steak isn't a food choice: it's a crime  [emoji14]


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning and happy new year!!!
> 
> back to normal now



John!!!! Been thinking of you, beautiful person!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226755



It’s a dragon!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Such a sweetie!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> As much as I love our cats, I do miss having a dog. [emoji173]️


Thank you Bea. Bonnie is really a sweetie. She is nice, nice, nice !


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whats in there?


A Betta fish.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> A well-done steak isn't a food choice: it's a crime  [emoji14]


I agree! Medium rare is quite nice!!!!!! Hubby likes it RARE- I haven't asked him if he's ever eaten steak tartare before...hmmmm.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Nasty. I have two friends with Crohn's. My "bestie" has been told she'll have to have a colostomy bag if she has to have surgery again


I have one. They take some getting used too but you can "live" with one. Whichs helps a lot. I have an ileostomy that ill have for the rest of my life. 

If you or her any any questions avout it feel free to PM me and ill do my best to help. 

Ive actually been in better physical shape sice ive had mune done and feel much better.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> A big stone is fallen from my heart...
> One of my old dogs wasn`t in good health the last 14 days and I feared that I must let euthanize her, but the VET was just there and said that the old dog lady has some healthy problems but not so urgent that she ( the VET ) would euthanize her. I am really glad, because my old dog has a slow growing cancer in her tummy for years. I have had fear that the cancer makes problems and pain but the VET said my old dog has problems with her hips and I should give her anti-pain meds ( what I will surely do )
> My old dog is 13 years old. They are like "children" when you have them so long. Here she is. Her name is Bonnie.
> 
> View attachment 226777


Im sorry to hear that and i wish you bith the best as time goes on. Our furry four legged friends unfortunately do not live as ling as we do.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow.....from Texas to Florida up the coast to Maine and beyond....and Gusty too!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Im sorry to hear that and i wish you bith the best as time goes on. Our furry four legged friends unfortunately do not live as ling as we do.


Thank you Dan ! Only people that love pets can understand the way we feel when our beloved pet is old or sick.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ed, the car looks good. Is it in a good technical condition ? Do you collect Toyota cars ?


Toyota cars and Kawasaki vintage motorcycles.
The car needs a clutch. No big deal. I'll get to it soon


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow.....from Texas to Florida up the coast to Maine and beyond....and Gusty too!
> 
> View attachment 226792


It's supposed to be 38 in the morning.
It was 41 this morning.
I found 3 dead exotic lizards this afternoon at work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> I got a return to sender on your card! So sorry, I need another stamp.
> I’ll send it out tomorrow.


Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Tidgy, Ed!


A new old car and a hand gun.
Thanks, Santa


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Toyota cars and Kawasaki vintage motorcycles.
> The car needs a clutch. No big deal. I'll get to it soon


and then ? You drive the car ?


----------



## DE42

Cold


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Cold
> View attachment 226798


Yepp, cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> and then ? You drive the car ?


We have 4 cars and 7 motorcycles.
There's only so much time....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> We have 4 cars and 7 motorcycles.
> There's only so much time....


Hmm, you`ll need a day with 48 hours ? Me too !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, you`ll need a day with 48 hours ? Me too !


My younger brother has a Honda S 2000 that he races. (Road race and drifting)
I might see about doing something like that in the vintage class with this Starlet.
It's already 36 years old.
I retire next summer and I'll need something to spend some time on. My motorcycling days are ending soon. I'm getting old before my time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> A new old car and a hand gun.
> Thanks, Santa


And now it's Happy Christmas Chicken time, Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And now it's Happy Christmas Chicken time, Ed!


Clearly I've missed something...


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> Clearly I've missed something...



About 400 previous posts ago, Adam posted the 40 days of Christmas.......it ends a few days after Orthodox Christmas....or thereabouts.....and all depends, on a few things. Wifey...torts...mr cat, etc.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> About 400 previous posts ago, Adam posted the 40 days of Christmas.......it ends a few days after Orthodox Christmas....or thereabouts.....and all depends, on a few things. Wifey...torts...mr cat, etc.


Its is by decree of the Dark Lord of this room that we have thrice 12 days of Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Clearly I've missed something...


We celebrate eastern orthodox Christmas on the 7th as well, so it's all the run up to Christmas again.


----------



## Bambam1989

I seriously need a milk cow! Went to the store earlier this week and we have already gone through the 2gallons of milk and all the cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> About 400 previous posts ago, Adam posted the 40 days of Christmas.......it ends a few days after Orthodox Christmas....or thereabouts.....and all depends, on a few things. Wifey...torts...mr cat, etc.


Mr cats? 
Hello, Mark! 
Did i wish you a Happy Christmas Chicken?
Happy Christmas Chicken again, anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I seriously need a milk cow! Went to the store earlier this week and we have already gone through the 2gallons of milk and all the cheese!


Or the meerkats have been at the fridge. 
Again.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or the meerkats have been at the fridge.
> Again.


Possibly. 
.. would definitely explain the missing cheese


----------



## Bee62

Have fun, watch and laugh


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Get one of those elizabethan dog collars, a large dog size, and put it around the trunk of the tree (up off the ground).



You are a genius!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> That`s a pity. I own 30 cats. My second name here in the CDR is Crazy Cat Lady.



Here’s my naughty kitty. 
He growls when I take him down.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We celebrate eastern orthodox Christmas on the 7th as well, so it's all the run up to Christmas again.


On top of Christmas, Kwanzaa and Chanukah?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> About 400 previous posts ago, Adam posted the 40 days of Christmas.......it ends a few days after Orthodox Christmas....or thereabouts.....and all depends, on a few things. Wifey...torts...mr cat, etc.


Something also happened last Christmas and the one before that if I recall.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my naughty kitty.
> He growls when I take him down.
> View attachment 226804


Close him inside for a while.
I'll bet it cures him.
(Joking)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Something also happened last Christmas and the one before that if I recall.


Yup! 
And every year! 
And on top of Bastille Day, Various Independence Days and International Cheese Week!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night all, an early night as i have another busy day with the students tomorrow. 
Sleep well everybody, have sweet dreams and squish those naughty meerkats!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my token post so I can find my place tomorrow.


----------



## Bambam1989

I forgot to brag that my hubby brought me home some plant seeds yesterday! Several varieties of nasturtium, pansies, and snapdragons.... He must be after something and trying to butter me up[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A Betta fish.
> View attachment 226790


Oh. Now I see it.


----------



## CarolM

Ok. Got to go to work. Will catch up later.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I agree! Medium rare is quite nice!!!!!! Hubby likes it RARE- I haven't asked him if he's ever eaten steak tartare before...hmmmm.



This is one of my lunches in the past. Would you like to join, Bea?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my naughty kitty.
> He growls when I take him down.
> View attachment 226804



I’d growl too. Such a nicely stuffed fridge


----------



## Kristoff

Pretty much caught up. Yoga time.


----------



## Bambam1989

Anyone around?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Anyone around?


Im getting ready for bed and lurking around.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Im getting ready for bed and lurking around.


How has your day been?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> How has your day been?


Not too bad. Much better than yesterday.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Not too bad. Much better than yesterday.


That's good.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> That's good.


How are you doing? What time is it where you are?
I'm sorry but on this app I can't see anyone's location.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> How are you doing? What time is it where you are?
> I'm sorry but on this app I can't see anyone's location.


It is 11:15pm and I am in Washington state.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> It is 11:15pm and I am in Washington state.


Its 2:18am here. I'm in East Tennessee.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I seriously need a milk cow! Went to the store earlier this week and we have already gone through the 2gallons of milk and all the cheese!



When my son was a teenager, I was buying 2 gallons of milk a week just for him [emoji849] That’s UK gallons based on a 20 fluid oz pint... so that’s 2.5 US gallons I think.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my naughty kitty.
> He growls when I take him down.
> View attachment 226804



My sister has had to put a child lock on her fridge to stop her cat stealing cheese and meat from it


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I am just starting the busy season for my other forum where I’m a Moderator. We attend a trade show in January every year (Jan 24-27 this year) and the run up to it is very busy with preparation off the forum ... and dealing with vendors who don’t seem to think forum rules apply to them on it. Honestly, it’s an IT forum run by IT people... salesmen are extraordinarily stupid people who don’t seem to think we have the technology or the knowhow to detect and stop them 

I will to try to pop in daily, but it can be hard.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates 
I will try to stop in later if I can


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I forgot to brag that my hubby brought me home some plant seeds yesterday! Several varieties of nasturtium, pansies, and snapdragons.... He must be after something and trying to butter me up[emoji6]


Toast?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I am just starting the busy season for my other forum where I’m a Moderator. We attend a trade show in January every year (Jan 24-27 this year) and the run up to it is very busy with preparation off the forum ... and dealing with vendors who don’t seem to think forum rules apply to them on it. Honestly, it’s an IT forum run by IT people... salesmen are extraordinarily stupid people who don’t seem to think we have the technology or the knowhow to detect and stop them
> 
> I will to try to pop in daily, but it can be hard.


Good morning, Linda! 
Happy Christmas Egg!
And good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> I will try to stop in later if I can


Hope you do! 
Good morning, Noel! 
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First student due in 20 minutes. 
It will come but be rather late is my prediction. 
Happy Christmas Egg, Roommates!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Anyone around?


Am around for a short while.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First student due in 20 minutes.
> It will come but be rather late is my prediction.
> Happy Christmas Egg, Roommates!



Are they ever on time?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Its 2:18am here. I'm in East Tennessee.


You guys stay up really late.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I am just starting the busy season for my other forum where I’m a Moderator. We attend a trade show in January every year (Jan 24-27 this year) and the run up to it is very busy with preparation off the forum ... and dealing with vendors who don’t seem to think forum rules apply to them on it. Honestly, it’s an IT forum run by IT people... salesmen are extraordinarily stupid people who don’t seem to think we have the technology or the knowhow to detect and stop them
> 
> I will to try to pop in daily, but it can be hard.


Good luck with that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My sister has had to put a child lock on her fridge to stop her cat stealing cheese and meat from it


Whahaha that is funny.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> You guys stay up really late.


Here I go editing again. I give up.[emoji134]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Are they ever on time?



“On Time” in Morocco is a relative term. Just showing up....is a victory!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Are they ever on time?


Very, very rarely.
wifey's student this morning was 10 minutes late.
Mine is currently 33 minutes late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Here I go editing again. I give up.[emoji134]


Good afternoon, Carol! 
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> “On Time” in Morocco is a relative term. Just showing up....is a victory!


Indeed!
Good morning, Mark! 
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> Happy Christmas Egg!


Happy Christmas Egg to you , Wifey and Tidgy as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy Christmas Egg to you , Wifey and Tidgy as well.


The TARDIS has been seen being unloaded in Cape Town!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The TARDIS has been seen being unloaded in Cape Town!


Awesome. Hmmm if I get a chance some investigations are required....me thinks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You could try, but they're incredibly secretive.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I forgot to brag that my hubby brought me home some plant seeds yesterday! Several varieties of nasturtium, pansies, and snapdragons.... He must be after something and trying to butter me up[emoji6]


Nice hubby.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have fun, watch and laugh


I don't know whether I should laugh or cry at some the clips in this.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could try, but they're incredibly secretive.


I would imagine that they would need to be otherwise they would be overrun by fans.


----------



## DE42

Morning all. Well my water is froze 
No fun. Hopefully the pipe does not bust. Before I can get it fixed.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Morning all. Well my water is froze
> No fun. Hopefully the pipe does not bust. Before I can get it fixed.


Oh no. A drought in a different form[emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> This is one of my lunches in the past. Would you like to join, Bea?
> View attachment 226817
> 
> View attachment 226818



[emoji15]is that raw meat with INSECTS on it?!!?!?![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> When my son was a teenager, I was buying 2 gallons of milk a week just for him [emoji849] That’s UK gallons based on a 20 fluid oz pint... so that’s 2.5 US gallons I think.



GOODNESS!!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I would imagine that they would need to be otherwise they would be overrun by fans.


It's more to do with spoilers, i believe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Morning all. Well my water is froze
> No fun. Hopefully the pipe does not bust. Before I can get it fixed.


Good morning, Dan. 
Happy Christmas Egg! 
Hope it thaws quickly and no damage is done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS!!!!! [emoji33]


Good morning, Bea! 
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another student due in 5 minutes. 
The last one was 80 minutes late! 
This one will be just five minutes late, I think


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Don’t worry. Gillian is in Jordan and is an occasional visitor to the CDR. I’m not sure if she’s around or not


Hi Linda, here I am and....

Happy New Year!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gillian generally avoids the holiday celebrations.
> Still, I hope she's having fun and has a Happy New Year!


Hello Adam and Happy New Year.


----------



## Gillian M

Happy New Year ​everyone at CDR.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> Happy Christmas Egg!


Good morning, Adam!!! And a Happy Christmas Egg to you, too! 
Good morning, Roomies!

I'll be in and out a bit. My cat Julio has his annual vet visit today. Of my 3 cats, he is actually the best behaved at the vet's.
Then lunching with hubby and some friends.
The ginger cat in this photo is Julio.  The other is Rosie.


----------



## Redfool

Kristoff said:


> I think @Redfool is using the app. It tends to highlight some pictures — usually posted by Adam or Sabine for some reason — and there was this ugly chicken whenever you opened the app, until now:
> View attachment 226732
> 
> At least, that’s my understanding
> Good morning, Yvonne and whoever else is around. We had a tiny bit of sunlight today, so we were out. Doesn’t happen that often this time of the year



I do use the app, now there’s a T-Rex with about as many feathers as that chicken. Thanks for the change


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> My younger brother has a Honda S 2000 that he races. (Road race and drifting)
> I might see about doing something like that in the vintage class with this Starlet.
> It's already 36 years old.
> I retire next summer and I'll need something to spend some time on. My motorcycling days are ending soon. I'm getting old before my time.


Maybe a Harley Davidson ? I often see elder men driving a Harley. Sorry for the "elder man" .


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 226837
> 
> Good morning, Adam!!! And a Happy Christmas Egg to you, too!
> Good morning, Roomies!
> 
> I'll be in and out a bit. My cat Julio has his annual vet visit today. Of my 3 cats, he is actually the best behaved at the vet's.
> Then lunching with hubby and some friends.
> The ginger cat in this photo is Julio.  The other is Rosie.


Soo cute ! They are heartbreaking cute !


----------



## Bee62

Redfool said:


> I do use the app, now there’s a T-Rex with about as many feathers as that chicken. Thanks for the change


Tell me what pic you want to have next....  I send it or post it. LOL !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Maybe a Harley Davidson ? I often see elder men driving a Harley. Sorry for the "elder man" .


I can't stand the decrepit yet popular products from "the" motor company.
More like garden implements than motorcycles.
I am however, Harley Davidson certified.
At least I was in 1998 when I worked at Fort Lauderdale HD.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Adam and Happy New Year.


Hello Gillian! 
Hello, Oli! 
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I don't know whether I should laugh or cry at some the clips in this.


Why cry ????


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Morning all. Well my water is froze
> No fun. Hopefully the pipe does not bust. Before I can get it fixed.


Good luck !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 226837
> 
> Good morning, Adam!!! And a Happy Christmas Egg to you, too!
> Good morning, Roomies!
> 
> I'll be in and out a bit. My cat Julio has his annual vet visit today. Of my 3 cats, he is actually the best behaved at the vet's.
> Then lunching with hubby and some friends.
> The ginger cat in this photo is Julio.  The other is Rosie.


Happy Christmas egg, cosy kitties!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS!!!!! [emoji33]


I often drink 1 litre milk a day ..... I am addicted to milk.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy New Year​everyone at CDR.


A very Happy New Year for you Gillian, little Olli and Big Olli too !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't stand the decrepit yet popular products from "the" motor company.
> More like garden implements than motorcycles.
> I am however, Harley Davidson certified.
> At least I was in 1998 when I worked at Fort Lauderdale HD.


I never meant that you are decrepit ! I would love a man with a Harley ! They look more like a car than a motorcycle. To cruise with a Harley must be fun !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't stand the decrepit yet popular products from "the" motor company.
> More like garden implements than motorcycles.
> I am however, Harley Davidson certified.
> At least I was in 1998 when I worked at Fort Lauderdale HD.


I think i should probably be certified, too! 
Hi, Ed!
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> [emoji15]is that raw meat with INSECTS on it?!!?!?![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


Really. I thought it was balsamic vinegar beads or some kind of spice. Yuk on the insects. The raw meat hmm I would try but i don't eat larvae. Worms. Crickets. Insects. Or anything like that. No no no thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's more to do with spoilers, i believe.


Makes sense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good luck !


Good afternoon, Sabine!
Happy Christmas Egg!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 226837
> 
> Good morning, Adam!!! And a Happy Christmas Egg to you, too!
> Good morning, Roomies!
> 
> I'll be in and out a bit. My cat Julio has his annual vet visit today. Of my 3 cats, he is actually the best behaved at the vet's.
> Then lunching with hubby and some friends.
> The ginger cat in this photo is Julio.  The other is Rosie.


Beautiful kitties.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe a Harley Davidson ? I often see elder men driving a Harley. Sorry for the "elder man" .


Older men are most probably the only ones who can afford it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why cry ????


Because even in my newbie status I can see so many things that are just so wrong with how they are looking after their turtles and tortoises.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I often drink 1 litre milk a day ..... I am addicted to milk.


Very good for you.


----------



## CarolM

I need some advice please. We are going away for the weekend in February. Leaving the friday and coming back on the Sunday. Do you think I could take baby with in a basket. We would be going about an hours drive out of Cape Town. And we are in the middle of summer here so it is between 25c to 30c everyday. Or what should I do?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Beautiful kitties.



Thank you!!! I think so, too, but I may be biased!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!!! I think so, too, but I may be biased!!!!


Nope they are beautiful kitties.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!!! I think so, too, but I may be biased!!!!


This is my kitty. Her name is Bella.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> This is my kitty. Her name is Bella.
> View attachment 226847


Aww she is cute. Very lovable.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Aww she is cute. Very lovable.


She is. She slept on our bed every night until she found a box. She decided she liked the box better. But I think it is because it is too hot.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> She is. She slept on our bed every night until she found a box. She decided she liked the box better. But I think it is because it is too hot.


May be. When winter comes you may find her back in the bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I need some advice please. We are going away for the weekend in February. Leaving the friday and coming back on the Sunday. Do you think I could take baby with in a basket. We would be going about an hours drive out of Cape Town. And we are in the middle of summer here so it is between 25c to 30c everyday. Or what should I do?


I would leave the tortoise at home! Torts hate traveling and a change of enclosure. Leave plenty of food and water and baby should be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> This is my kitty. Her name is Bella.
> View attachment 226847


Happy Christmas Egg, beautiful Bella!


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I often drink 1 litre milk a day ..... I am addicted to milk.


Yep milk is yummy. I like to drink it, and you have to have some at all times for cooking.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I forgot to brag that my hubby brought me home some plant seeds yesterday! Several varieties of nasturtium, pansies, and snapdragons.... He must be after something and trying to butter me up[emoji6]



Forgive my bad memory, but was it you and I who talked about buying an orchid??

I say he’s after something and buttering you up[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Because even in my newbie status I can see so many things that are just so wrong with how they are looking after their turtles and tortoises.


I don't think you are considered to have a newbie status any longer. You have helped too many people here on the forum.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226849


I couldn't read it without laughing!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Forgive my bad memory, but was it you and I who talked about buying an orchid??
> 
> I say he’s after something and buttering you up[emoji6]


Yes it was me! I love growing plants. Orchids are one of the few plants that I have not been successful with... Yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another student due now.
The last one was one minute early!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't think you are considered to have a newbie status any longer. You have helped too many people here on the forum.


Aahh. Thank you. I still feel like I am floundering in the dark. Once I have done this for a few years like you guys then I will feel like I am off the newbie status.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I couldn't read it without laughing!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another student due now.
> The last one was one minute early!


Hmmm. Maybe you will get to finish early today then.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> May be. When winter comes you may find her back in the bed.


More than likely. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would leave the tortoise at home! Torts hate traveling and a change of enclosure. Leave plenty of food and water and baby should be fine.


Okay. I have asked someone to come and stay while we are gone but I have become paranoid about baby. Wasn't sure if it would be okay to leave her in someone elses care (she does not know anything about torts) but if you say it should be fine then I trust your judgement. Baby's enclosure also has lots of different edible plants. I am so bad that the first thing I do when I walk in is go and check on her. 17.00 comes and if I am out, I start iching to go home. [emoji85] I have become crazy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Christmas Egg, beautiful Bella!


Thank you


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 226849


Whahaha.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> This is my kitty. Her name is Bella.
> View attachment 226847



What a lovely lady!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> What a lovely lady!!! [emoji173]️


Thank you. I am also definitly biased.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Really. I thought it was balsamic vinegar beads or some kind of spice. Yuk on the insects. The raw meat hmm I would try but i don't eat larvae. Worms. Crickets. Insects. Or anything like that. No no no thank you.


In Germany a delicacy: Raw meat of a young cow. Called *Tartar *( not the cow, but the delicacy )






Very yummy !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Older men are most probably the only ones who can afford it.


That`s true !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Because even in my newbie status I can see so many things that are just so wrong with how they are looking after their turtles and tortoises.


That is true, let us do things better.


----------



## johnandjade

phew, finally caught up! 

its back to 0400 rise for me and gym before work, looking forward to a lie in and day off tomorrow! 

we are having a new bathroom fitted next week so this weekend is clearing space for delivery on monday. 

jade is out so its sofa and movie for me  

have a wonderfully wibbling weekend friends


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I need some advice please. We are going away for the weekend in February. Leaving the friday and coming back on the Sunday. Do you think I could take baby with in a basket. We would be going about an hours drive out of Cape Town. And we are in the middle of summer here so it is between 25c to 30c everyday. Or what should I do?


I would baby leave at home. Torts don`t like changes. Changes often scare them. If it is safe at home I would leave them there with food and water.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nope they are beautiful kitties.


Agree !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> This is my kitty. Her name is Bella.
> View attachment 226847


She is a Bella ! ( beauty )


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> phew, finally caught up!
> 
> its back to 0400 rise for me and gym before work, looking forward to a lie in and day off tomorrow!
> 
> we are having a new bathroom fitted next week so this weekend is clearing space for delivery on monday.
> 
> jade is out so its sofa and movie for me
> 
> have a wonderfully wibbling weekend friends


Gym before work ? Where do you get so much power from to do that ? I would die .....
Enjoy your sofa and movie time my friend. Good you are back.
Viel Spaß beim Fernsehen ( Enjoy TV )


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In Germany a delicacy: Raw meat of a young cow. Called *Tartar *( not the cow, but the delicacy )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very yummy !


That I would possibly try once.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> phew, finally caught up!
> 
> its back to 0400 rise for me and gym before work, looking forward to a lie in and day off tomorrow!
> 
> we are having a new bathroom fitted next week so this weekend is clearing space for delivery on monday.
> 
> jade is out so its sofa and movie for me
> 
> have a wonderfully wibbling weekend friends


Enjoy your you time.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I would baby leave at home. Torts don`t like changes. Changes often scare them. If it is safe at home I would leave them there with food and water.


Adam said so as well. I feel better about leaving baby at home now.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> She is a Bella ! ( beauty )


Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Maybe you will get to finish early today then.


I might. 
Next student is due in half an hour and is a fifty-fifty of arriving at all, i think.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I might.
> Next student is due in half an hour and is a fifty-fifty of arriving at all, i think.


We can bet if he will arrive or not.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> We can bet if he will arrive or not.


I think he will.....now he won't [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. I have asked someone to come and stay while we are gone but I have become paranoid about baby. Wasn't sure if it would be okay to leave her in someone elses care (she does not know anything about torts) but if you say it should be fine then I trust your judgement. Baby's enclosure also has lots of different edible plants. I am so bad that the first thing I do when I walk in is go and check on her. 17.00 comes and if I am out, I start iching to go home. [emoji85] I have become crazy.
> View attachment 226852


That picture is making me giddy. 
Are your lamps pointing sideways? What type of bulbs are those, may i ask, most UVB bulbs should point directly downwards. 
How old is baby? Does she flip ? 
Having someone come in to check is great, they just have to make sure the tort is okay and change the food and water. 
i have left Tidgy alone many times, without problems. 
One can never guarantee anything, but i am more worried about the stress it would cause her uprooting her every few months while i go off on holiday. She is more than happy to be left alone for a day or two and if longer than three days, i get Zak to come in and attend to her. 
No problems.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Aahh. Thank you. I still feel like I am floundering in the dark. Once I have done this for a few years like you guys then I will feel like I am off the newbie status.[emoji1]


I have only been here for a month or two longer than you! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In Germany a delicacy: Raw meat of a young cow. Called *Tartar *( not the cow, but the delicacy )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very yummy !


In the UK it is called steak tartare, indeed very yummy.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Okay. I have asked someone to come and stay while we are gone but I have become paranoid about baby. Wasn't sure if it would be okay to leave her in someone elses care (she does not know anything about torts) but if you say it should be fine then I trust your judgement. Baby's enclosure also has lots of different edible plants. I am so bad that the first thing I do when I walk in is go and check on her. 17.00 comes and if I am out, I start iching to go home. [emoji85] I have become crazy.
> View attachment 226852


I'm exactly the same way! Just came back from grocery shopping and I immediately checked on Clunker.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> We can bet if he will arrive or not.


You can bet with me if you like. 
Then I can cheat.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have only been here for a month or two longer than you! Lol


Really. You seem so much more experienced.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm exactly the same way! Just came back from grocery shopping and I immediately checked on Clunker.


Of course you did! 
I expect we all do. 
Tidgy first, then wifey.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I need some advice please. We are going away for the weekend in February. Leaving the friday and coming back on the Sunday. Do you think I could take baby with in a basket. We would be going about an hours drive out of Cape Town. And we are in the middle of summer here so it is between 25c to 30c everyday. Or what should I do?



Hey...on this, I’d say no. If you have a good, proper enclosure that your baby is in day and night, then your good. Give a good soak the day you leave, provide a good bunch of food, and go have a good weekend. All will be fine. There are more chances for harm taking away in a basket.

If you have a trusted neighbor or friend who can pop in to check... good. I wouldn’t worry over this.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Really. You seem so much more experienced.


I love to read. So I have been going through older posts and just learning. Some of the threads are very interesting, others make me think humanity is losing it's common sense.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> [emoji15]is that raw meat with INSECTS on it?!!?!?![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Steak tartar with ants in lieu of lemons [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Happy New Year ​everyone at CDR.



Happy New Year, Gillian! Hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Steak tartar with ants in lieu of lemons [emoji85]


Oh, i've eaten lots of different ants. 
They're fine.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 226837
> 
> Good morning, Adam!!! And a Happy Christmas Egg to you, too!
> Good morning, Roomies!
> 
> I'll be in and out a bit. My cat Julio has his annual vet visit today. Of my 3 cats, he is actually the best behaved at the vet's.
> Then lunching with hubby and some friends.
> The ginger cat in this photo is Julio.  The other is Rosie.



Pretty pink nose. But he looks like he’s up to some mischief [emoji78] [emoji76]


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i've eaten lots of different ants.
> They're fine.


I would be willing to try ants... NOT MAGGOTS


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This is my kitty. Her name is Bella.
> View attachment 226847



Bellissima! [emoji76]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Really. I thought it was balsamic vinegar beads or some kind of spice. Yuk on the insects. The raw meat hmm I would try but i don't eat larvae. Worms. Crickets. Insects. Or anything like that. No no no thank you.



It wasn’t bad actually


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That picture is making me giddy.
> Are your lamps pointing sideways? What type of bulbs are those, may i ask, most UVB bulbs should point directly downwards.
> How old is baby? Does she flip ?
> Having someone come in to check is great, they just have to make sure the tort is okay and change the food and water.
> i have left Tidgy alone many times, without problems.
> One can never guarantee anything, but i am more worried about the stress it would cause her uprooting her every few months while i go off on holiday. She is more than happy to be left alone for a day or two and if longer than three days, i get Zak to come in and attend to her.
> No problems.


The white one is an led cool white daylight bulb and is really for the plants and the day light No heat but in range of 5000 - 6500k. The one in middle is a 40 watt bulb from hardware store. That one is pointing down to the slab. The uvb is the 5.0 exoterra and is above the area that Baby likes to sleep. That one is not really necessary as Baby soaks in her water everyday in the sunlight for her hydration and UVB, I use it more for the light effect and just to make sure she is getting her UVB. I am currently waiting for the wood shops to open their cutting sections. As I want to build a better one. I posted a thread about my design. But I don't have cutting tools. 
Humidty is 99% (not sure if that is too high. But I watch Baby very carefully) temps are 30c in basking spot and currently 28c in cool spot. All the lights will be pointing down in the new enclosure. I had a hide in for Baby but she wasn't interested in it. She only likes the spot in the corner. If I put the hide in the spot she likes then she moves her spot. But Angulata don't like to burrow from what I have seen - the most that they will burrow is to dig a depression into the sand and sleep in that or under bushes. Baby is now 8 months old. She has only flipped twice. Once in the enclosure and I immediately removed the object and once in her soaking bowl. Changed that to higher and straighter sides as well. Last week when I weighed her she was 64grms. She stayed at 60grms for a long time and started picking up again last week. I have been giving her a variety of food. Some she likes others she doesn't. She loves seedlings the best. As they are nice and tender. She does not like succulents but I think that is because she cannot bite through it properly yet.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> The white one is an led cool white daylight bulb and is really for the plants and the day light No heat but in range of 5000 - 6500k. The one in middle is a 40 watt bulb from hardware store. That one is pointing down to the slab. The uvb is the 5.0 exoterra and is above the area that Baby likes to sleep. That one is not really necessary as Baby soaks in her water everyday in the sunlight for her hydration and UVB, I use it more for the light effect and just to make sure she is getting her UVB. I am currently waiting for the wood shops to open their cutting sections. As I want to build a better one. I posted a thread about my design. But I don't have cutting tools.
> Humidty is 99% (not sure if that is too high. But I watch Baby very carefully) temps are 30c in basking spot and currently 28c in cool spot. All the lights will be pointing down in the new enclosure. I had a hide in for Baby but she wasn't interested in it. She only likes the spot in the corner. If I put the hide in the spot she likes then she moves her spot. But Angulata don't like to burrow from what I have seen - the most that they will burrow is to dig a depression into the sand and sleep in that or under bushes. Baby is now 8 months old. She has only flipped twice. Once in the enclosure and I immediately removed the object and once in her soaking bowl. Changed that to higher and straighter sides as well. Last week when I weighed her she was 64grms. She stayed at 60grms for a long time and started picking up again last week. I have been giving her a variety of food. Some she likes others she doesn't. She loves seedlings the best. As they are nice and tender. She does not like succulents but I think that is because she cannot bite through it properly yet.
> View attachment 226878
> View attachment 226879
> View attachment 226880


Sjoe that was long. Sorry should have made a new thread instead.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey...on this, I’d say no. If you have a good, proper enclosure that your baby is in day and night, then your good. Give a good soak the day you leave, provide a good bunch of food, and go have a good weekend. All will be fine. There are more chances for harm taking away in a basket.
> 
> If you have a trusted neighbor or friend who can pop in to check... good. I wouldn’t worry over this.


I worry anyway. But I trust all your judgement so she will be staying at home.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey...on this, I’d say no. If you have a good, proper enclosure that your baby is in day and night, then your good. Give a good soak the day you leave, provide a good bunch of food, and go have a good weekend. All will be fine. There are more chances for harm taking away in a basket.
> 
> If you have a trusted neighbor or friend who can pop in to check... good. I wouldn’t worry over this.


And thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I love to read. So I have been going through older posts and just learning. Some of the threads are very interesting, others make me think humanity is losing it's common sense.


I agree. But I can never remember all the details that you do when you are advising others.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Steak tartar with ants in lieu of lemons [emoji85]


Uurrgggg. Definitely no thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, i've eaten lots of different ants.
> They're fine.


You are a brave brave and adventures man. You will never have a problem with surviving in the wild as far as food goes at least. Don't know how your fire building and shelter skills are so can't comment on them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bellissima! [emoji76]


We actually got her around the time twilight came out. Lol I liked the name Bella so gave it to her.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It wasn’t bad actually


So you really ate that. I am pressed and take my hat off to you. You also would not starve in the wild.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I need some advice please. We are going away for the weekend in February. Leaving the friday and coming back on the Sunday. Do you think I could take baby with in a basket. We would be going about an hours drive out of Cape Town. And we are in the middle of summer here so it is between 25c to 30c everyday. Or what should I do?


Get a timer for the lights and leave your baby at home. For such a short time, with access to water, your tort will be fine. A tray of living lettuce from the supermarket is good for browsing. Can you have someone in to check that your tort hasn't flipped?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You are a brave brave and adventures man. You will never have a problem with surviving in the wild as far as food goes at least. Don't know how your fire building and shelter skills are so can't comment on them.


I lived wild in the rain forests of Thailand for several months. 
I could cope then, but not sure my health is what it was. 
But I can build shelters, make fires and catch my own food, great fun. 
(Or it was; I prefer my carpet slippers now.)


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Get a timer for the lights and leave your baby at home. For such a short time, with access to water, your tort will be fine. A tray of living lettuce from the supermarket is good for browsing. Can you have someone in to check that your tort hasn't flipped?



Agh, good point on the timers. I usually presume most ppl already have their lighting, on timers, makes things so much easier, torts on a schedule, etc. but YES, for sure, lights on a timer.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lived wild in the rain forests of Thailand for several months.
> I could cope then, but not sure my health is what it was.
> But I can build shelters, make fires and catch my own food, great fun.
> (Or it was; I prefer my carpet slippers now.)


Lol. So you could take part in one of those survivor programs. But even if you like your carpet slippers now at least the know how is still there if you ever had to use it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Get a timer for the lights and leave your baby at home. For such a short time, with access to water, your tort will be fine. A tray of living lettuce from the supermarket is good for browsing. Can you have someone in to check that your tort hasn't flipped?


I was actually looking at timers today. Would this one be okay? 

http://www.ultimateexotics.co.za/wp-content/uploads/RC_116M_Incubator_Thermostat1.jpg


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I was actually looking at timers today. Would this one be okay?
> 
> http://www.ultimateexotics.co.za/wp-content/uploads/RC_116M_Incubator_Thermostat1.jpg
> View attachment 226883


Or this one rather?

http://www.ultimateexotics.co.za/wp...mostato-regulador-para-acuario-_tc-120_21.jpg


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I was actually looking at timers today. Would this one be okay?
> 
> http://www.ultimateexotics.co.za/wp-content/uploads/RC_116M_Incubator_Thermostat1.jpg
> View attachment 226883



Hmmmm, that’s a thermostat that would be connected to your CHE to go off and on to regulate temps. A regular timer is just used to turn your lights on in the AM then off 12-16 hours later... etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a timer...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a timer...
> 
> View attachment 226885


Would I find that at a hardware store?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Would I find that at a hardware store?



Hardware store should have one..... the mechanical ones like these are very easy to set...


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> In Germany a delicacy: Raw meat of a young cow. Called *Tartar *( not the cow, but the delicacy )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very yummy !


You may have my portion!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hardware store should have one..... the mechanical ones like these are very easy to set...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226886


I will go lpok at our hardware stores to see if they have it otherwise I think this will work to make sure it does not get too hot as well.

http://www.ultimateexotics.co.za/wp-content/uploads/AC-213.jpg


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Would I find that at a hardware store?


http://www.ultimateexotics.co.za/wp-content/uploads/AC-213.jpg

Or this as it has a timer and temp controller.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Steak tartar with ants in lieu of lemons [emoji85]


 ANTS???!!!?!?!? 
Not just "No," but HECK NO!!!!!!!!! Not now. Not EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> It wasn’t bad actually


 YOU ATE THAT??????!??!?!??


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Uurrgggg. Definitely no thank you.


I'm with you!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hardware store should have one..... the mechanical ones like these are very easy to set...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226886


Thank you for the help all of you. Really appreciate it. And my apologies Oh Dark Lord for hijacking your chat room to dicuss my tort. I beg your forgiveness and tolerance with this lowly subjects audacity.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> ANTS???!!!?!?!?
> Not just "No," but HECK NO!!!!!!!!! Not now. Not EVER!!!!!!!


Feel the same way.


----------



## Moozillion

WOO HOOOOO!!!!!! It's still Christmas time for me!!!!!!
I got a package today from Scotland!!!!!!




What could it be??????


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Would I find that at a hardware store?


In the UK you can buy them in hardware stores, the supermarket and online

I have digital ones like this that I bought from a supermarket. The mechanical one I have is is noisy and the whirring annoys me! In winter, when Joe hibernated, I used them on the Christmas lights


----------



## Bambam1989

Yay my hubby decided to take today off![emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> In the UK you can buy them in hardware stores, the supermarket and online
> 
> I have digital ones like this that I bought from a supermarket. The mechanical one I have is is noisy and the whirring annoys me! In winter, when Joe hibernated, I used them on the Christmas lights
> View attachment 226891


So I will go to the hardware store and see what I can find.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> http://www.ultimateexotics.co.za/wp-content/uploads/AC-213.jpg
> 
> Or this as it has a timer and temp controller.



Yes, I don’t see the description, but if it can independently turn lights on off at set times...and control temp. You are good to go.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOOOOO!!!!!! It's still Christmas time for me!!!!!!
> I got a package today from Scotland!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226889
> 
> 
> What could it be??????
> 
> View attachment 226890


Ooohhh. Open it open it. Best christmas' are the ones where you keep on getting pressies days afterwards.


----------



## JoesMum

Personally, I wouldn't mix time and temperature controls. Keep them separate as there's less to go wrong. A baby needs constant warmth day and night, but needs complete darkness at night. Thermostat for the ceramic heat emitter - never for the basking lamp. Timer for the basking lamp and UVB


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Personally, I wouldn't mix time and temperature controls. Keep them separate as there's less to go wrong. A baby needs constant warmth day and night, but needs complete darkness at night. Thermostat for the ceramic heat emitter - never for the basking lamp. Timer for the basking lamp and UVB




Yep, agree with this.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, I don’t see the description, but if it can independently turn lights on off at set times...and control temp. You are good to go.


If I cannot find the one you suggested or JoeMum suggested I will get that instead.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Freezing cold......and lower....last few days. Wifey went to go grocery shopping this afternoon for the weekend. Found a dead car battery. Ruined her plans. I got to jump her car when I returned home from work. Yeah.

Supposed to be colder on Saturday and even colder on Sunday. BUT, there’s a warming trend by end of next week.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, I don’t see the description, but if it can independently turn lights on off at set times...and control temp. You are good to go.


Navigation

HomeAboutAdvertisingArticlesContact PageCustomer ServiceMy AccountLinksPrivacyReturn to Content

Dimming Day/Night Temperature Controller – AC-213

R655.00

Model AC-213This dimming day/night temperature controller is different from the standard day/night temperature controller as it regulates the temperature by adjusting the current (amps) to the heating device that in turn reduces or increases the amount of electricity it uses and subsequently the amount the heat source produces. This makes the thermostat very accurate while the dimming extends the life of heating elements, particularly incandescent globes that do not last long when used with a conventional ON/OFF thermostat.Allows you to control a day time temperature and night time temperature automatically. Ideal for cooling snakes for breeding, especially Ball Pythons.Makes sure your reptile’s heat source is at the optimal temperature all the time.Remembers all settings and times when the power goes off for load shedding, so there is no need to reset the device. When the power comes back on everything will continue to work as normal.Has a 24 hour timer for lighting if you are using it on a display enclosure.Controls the temperature to your choice up to 0.1 Degrees Celsius.

ADD TO CART

Categories: Reptile Products, Temperature and Humidity Controllers

DescriptionReviews (0)

Product Description

Features:
Blue tape LCD display, simple operation
PID temperature controller
Temperature adjusted per 0.1°C
Two timers can be set during 24 hours
Uses a inbuilt real-time clock to control the light so simulating the day and night as in the real environment
Can be set with a separate day and night time temperature
Three kinds of temperature alarms, mute function available
Can be used in both wet and dry environments
Backlight auto shut down if without operation for 10 minutes
Small in size making it stylish and discrete
Parameters:
Controlling range: 0.0~50.0°C
Measuring range: 0.0~50.0°C
Resolution: 0.1°C; Accuracy: ±1.0°C
Over heat alarm: 0.0-5.0°C(can be modified)
Time unit: hour (24:00 format)
Relay Capacity: 10A/220V
Input voltage: 220VAC±15%,50/60HZ(Optional:110VAC)
Product consumption: ≤3W
Control load: ≤1200W/220VAC
Socket size: 235x70x40mm
Net weight: approx. 620g; Gross weight:approx. 720g
Two independent sockets –First socket (nearest power cable) is for heating output; Second socket is for the timer output (for lighting for example). (Optional:AU, EU, USA, UK,OTHER TYPE)
Package Included:

1 x thermostat(power strip included)
1 x user manual

Symbol:
Icon flashing: Heating output; Icon flashing: The timer is on;
Icon flashing: Alarm status over temperature Icon: Clock
Icon visible: Daytime; Icon visible: Nighttime
Button:
: Save; : Up; : Down; : Set

Menu instructions:
Menu item
Set
Default value
Remark
HEAT(MODE)
HEAT
HEAT

Daytime Temperature(SET)
0.0~50.0°C
25°C
Adjustedper0.1°C
Nighttime Temperature(SET)
0.0~50.0°C
20°C

Alarm variation temperature
0.0~5.0°C
5.0°C
Adjusted per0.1°C
1st Timing control (L1):
ON: FROM, OFF: TO
00:00~23:59
00:00~06:00
Disabled if FROM and TO are same
2nd Timing control (L2):
ON: FROM, OFF: TO
00:00~23:59
12:00~18:00
Disabled if FROM and TO are same
CLOCK
00:00~23:59
Real-time
24 Hour Clock
DAY FROM
00:00—22:59
08:00

NIGHT FROM
01:00—23:59
18:00
If NIGHT FROM time is earlier than DAY FROM time, display error message “ERR”.

General Setting Note:
Parameters of temperature and timers can be viewed by pressing UP or DOWN key in normal status.
If you do not complete a setting and the unit is left and settings are not saved, the product returns to default settings automatically if no key is operated within 15 seconds.
Upper and lower temperature limits setting:
You can set a limit to the temperature range that your thermostat operates at. The default is between 0°C -50°C but you can reduce this range. To do this, in normal working status:
Highest temperature limit setting: Press UP button for 5 seconds to display default upper temperature limit settings and then press UP or DOWN button to modify the set value.
Lowest temperature limit setting: Press DOWN button for 5 seconds to display default lower temperature limit settings and then press UP or DOWN button to modify the set value.
Temperature alarming:
There are three temperature alarms. The firstis for when the temperature exceeds the set ‘TEMP ALARM’ selected earlier. The unit will beep and the alarm icon flashes in the below situations:
The measured temperature > the set temperature + set over temperature
The measured temperature < the set temperature –set over temperature
The second alarm occurs when the Lowest or Highest set temperature is exceeded. In default mode, the alarm will sound and the alarm icon flashes in the below situations:
The measured temperature <0.0°C(the Lowest set temperature).’LLL’ will also flash.
The measured temperature >50.0°C(the Highest set temperature). ‘HHH’ will also flash.
The last alarm is for if the probe has an open or short circuit. The unit will display an error message for the probe fault ‘ERR’ and the alarm will sound.
Mute alarming manually:
When an over temperature alarm sounds, you can press any key to mute this. However, a probe fault alarm sound cannot be muted.
You can set whether you have the alarm on or off. Press and at the same time for 3 seconds. The option becomes available to choose whether to turn the alarm sound on or off. AL: Alarm sound on, NO: No alarm sounds. Choose the option you require by using the or button and Press <button to finish and exit.
*PID controller: proportional–integral–derivative controller.
The PID* controller regulates the temperature by adjusting the current (amps) to the heating device that in turn reduces or increases the amount of electricity it uses and subsequently the amount the heat source produces. This makes the thermostat very accurate while the dimming extends the life of heating elements, particularly incandescent globes that do not last long when used with a conventional ON/OFF thermostat.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, agree with this.


Ok that it is then. Timer for light and thermostate for che.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Personally, I wouldn't mix time and temperature controls. Keep them separate as there's less to go wrong. A baby needs constant warmth day and night, but needs complete darkness at night. Thermostat for the ceramic heat emitter - never for the basking lamp. Timer for the basking lamp and UVB


Okay that is what I will look for .


----------



## JoesMum

I found this DIY store selling them in South Africa. 
https://www.makro.co.za/all/Timer/pg1

They're so widely available in the UK, Europe and the US that I doubt you will have problems finding one @CarolM


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Freezing cold......and lower....last few days. Wifey went to go grocery shopping this afternoon for the weekend. Found a dead car battery. Ruined her plans. I got to jump her car when I returned home from work. Yeah.
> 
> Supposed to be colder on Saturday and even colder on Sunday. BUT, there’s a warming trend by end of next week.


Perfect time to snuggle under the blanket with hot chocolate and marshmallows and watch a good movie.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I found this DIY store selling them in South Africa.
> https://www.makro.co.za/all/Timer/pg1
> 
> They're so widely available in the UK, Europe and the US that I doubt you will have problems finding one @CarolM


Thst is perfect. They are just down the road from me. [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji217] [emoji126] [emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Thst is perfect. They are just down the road from me. [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji217] [emoji126] [emoji217]


Thank you thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s raining iguanas in Florida.....have you all seen this? Crazy talk.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...-dont-pick-them-up/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## CarolM

Okay it is bedtime for me
The letters are all becoming blurry now. Sleeping tablets are kicking in... not see you all tomorrow and sleep tight.


----------



## Moozillion

Ah goat a book!!!! "Ra Wee Book A' Glesca Banter!" It's joost the jenkies!!!!!!! 
...AND "Lies and Truths Ma Mother Telt Me!"
Pure dead brilliant!!!!!!! 

THANK YOU, JOHN!!!!!! 
These will be GREAT FUN!!!!!! @johnandjade


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s raining iguanas in Florida.....have you all seen this? Crazy talk.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...-dont-pick-them-up/?__twitter_impression=true


@ZEROPILOT was talking about this in the previous co!d snap. They're not native species, so I guess it's probably for the best. The problem is with the native species that are also not coping


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Ah goat a book!!!! "Ra Wee Book A' Glesca Banter!" It's joost the jenkies!!!!!!!
> ...AND "Lies and Truths Ma Mother Telt Me!"
> Pure dead brilliant!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU, JOHN!!!!!!
> These will be GREAT FUN!!!!!! @johnandjade
> 
> View attachment 226892


 Excellent choice @johnandjade : D


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Ah goat a book!!!! "Ra Wee Book A' Glesca Banter!" It's joost the jenkies!!!!!!!
> ...AND "Lies and Truths Ma Mother Telt Me!"
> Pure dead brilliant!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU, JOHN!!!!!!
> These will be GREAT FUN!!!!!! @johnandjade
> 
> View attachment 226892



Love those Glaswegians!


----------



## spud's_mum

Hello everyone! long time, no see!

Being the forgetful person that i am, i managed to forget my password for a second time... and the password for my email account so i couldn't even reset it.
Anyway, I hope you all had an amazing christmas (if you celebrate it) and new year. I have been insanely busy with exams, gymnastics and parties.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. So you could take part in one of those survivor programs. But even if you like your carpet slippers now at least the know how is still there if you ever had to use it.


If I can manage to breathe okay, i'd be fine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you for the help all of you. Really appreciate it. And my apologies Oh Dark Lord for hijacking your chat room to dicuss my tort. I beg your forgiveness and tolerance with this lowly subjects audacity.


No, no, although we somewhat stray from the light on occasion, even the Cold Dark Room is part of Tortoise Forum. 
We're here to talk torts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOOOOO!!!!!! It's still Christmas time for me!!!!!!
> I got a package today from Scotland!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226889
> 
> 
> What could it be??????
> 
> View attachment 226890


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still Christmas time for me, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Yay my hubby decided to take today off![emoji1]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s raining iguanas in Florida.....have you all seen this? Crazy talk.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...-dont-pick-them-up/?__twitter_impression=true


Yes, they had a similar article on BBC news.
Raining iguanas. 
Golly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay it is bedtime for me
> The letters are all becoming blurry now. Sleeping tablets are kicking in... not see you all tomorrow and sleep tight.


Night night, Carol, sleep well! 
Speak soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ah goat a book!!!! "Ra Wee Book A' Glesca Banter!" It's joost the jenkies!!!!!!!
> ...AND "Lies and Truths Ma Mother Telt Me!"
> Pure dead brilliant!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU, JOHN!!!!!!
> These will be GREAT FUN!!!!!! @johnandjade
> 
> View attachment 226892


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So happy for you, Bea! 
Well done, John ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spud's_mum said:


> Hello everyone! long time, no see!
> 
> Being the forgetful person that i am, i managed to forget my password for a second time... and the password for my email account so i couldn't even reset it.
> Anyway, I hope you all had an amazing christmas (if you celebrate it) and new year. I have been insanely busy with exams, gymnastics and parties.


Hello, Spud's Mum ! ! ! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyylllllllllllllllllllll
Lovely to hear from you! 
I expect Yvonne can merge your accounts for you when she sees this! 
Yes, i had a great Christmas thank you, wifey and Tidgy too! 
And a terrific New Year! 
And I have another Christmas on Sunday! 
So happy Christmas Egg! 
Hope the exams went well, i'm sure the parties did. 
And hope you didn't do too much damage to yourself doing the gymnastics. 
Take care and try to keep in touch when you can! 
Miss you around here!


----------



## spud's_mum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Spud's Mum ! ! !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyylllllllllllllllllllll
> Lovely to hear from you!
> I expect Yvonne can merge your accounts for you when she sees this!
> Yes, i had a great Christmas thank you, wifey and Tidgy too!
> And a terrific New Year!
> And I have another Christmas on Sunday!
> So happy Christmas Egg!
> Hope the exams went well, i'm sure the parties did.
> And hope you didn't do too much damage to yourself doing the gymnastics.
> Take care and try to keep in touch when you can!
> Miss you around here!



Glad to hear you had a nice Christmas and new year 

So far I’ve done 4 exams in 2 days and have another week and a half of them to go... so far they have all gone awfully but at least they’re only mocks, right? 

I got my cartilage pierced 2 weeks ago but I’m not allowed it in school so it’s been rather hard to hide. I thought I could just put tape over it for gymnastics but apparently not... I have to hide it from my coach, too  looks like I’ll have to rock the low pony, over the ears hairstyle for the next 2 months which is very impractical and looks rather stupid on me but at least it keeps it hidden, right?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> @ZEROPILOT was talking about this in the previous co!d snap. They're not native species, so I guess it's probably for the best. The problem is with the native species that are also not coping


Death and carnage all over again. Exotic fishes, birds, reptiles, all croaking.
All of the iguanas do not die. The vast majority do, but I'm theorizing that future cold weather surviving iguanas might breed baby cold resistant iguanas and in some time maybe we'd have a Florida "strain" that can handle our rare cold winters. Above freezing but below 50 degrees.
If we have actual frost, all bets are off the table.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think i should probably be certified, too!
> Hi, Ed!
> Happy Christmas Egg!


Hello Adam
Do you mean certifiable?


----------



## DE42

spud's_mum said:


> Glad to hear you had a nice Christmas and new year
> 
> So far I’ve done 4 exams in 2 days and have another week and a half of them to go... so far they have all gone awfully but at least they’re only mocks, right?
> 
> I got my cartilage pierced 2 weeks ago but I’m not allowed it in school so it’s been rather hard to hide. I thought I could just put tape over it for gymnastics but apparently not... I have to hide it from my coach, too  looks like I’ll have to rock the low pony, over the ears hairstyle for the next 2 months which is very impractical and looks rather stupid on me but at least it keeps it hidden, right?
> View attachment 226903


I hope you done well. And the piercings look good on you. Or at least your ear anyway lol. 


I start back school on the 16th of this month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

spud's_mum said:


> Glad to hear you had a nice Christmas and new year
> 
> So far I’ve done 4 exams in 2 days and have another week and a half of them to go... so far they have all gone awfully but at least they’re only mocks, right?
> 
> I got my cartilage pierced 2 weeks ago but I’m not allowed it in school so it’s been rather hard to hide. I thought I could just put tape over it for gymnastics but apparently not... I have to hide it from my coach, too  looks like I’ll have to rock the low pony, over the ears hairstyle for the next 2 months which is very impractical and looks rather stupid on me but at least it keeps it hidden, right?
> View attachment 226903


Right. 
Or you could wear a hijab. 
Or big old style hearing aids that cover your ears.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Death and carnage all over again. Exotic fishes, birds, reptiles, all croaking.
> All of the iguanas do not die. The vast majority do, but I'm theorizing that future cold weather surviving iguanas might breed baby cold resistant iguanas and in some time maybe we'd have a Florida "strain" that can handle our rare cold winters. Above freezing but below 50 degrees.
> If we have actual frost, all bets are off the table.


Yes, the Florida super iguana.
That's evolution.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Adam
> Do you mean certifiable?


Obviously!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, it's getting late, so I'lll say goodnight, Roomies.
Not see you all tomorrow!

Ah'm aff tae ma scratcher!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's getting late, so I'lll say goodnight, Roomies.
> Not see you all tomorrow!
> 
> Ah'm aff tae ma scratcher!


Ha de ha!
You'll be fluent within days, Bea! 
Night night, sleep well!


----------



## CarolM

spud's_mum said:


> Hello everyone! long time, no see!
> 
> Being the forgetful person that i am, i managed to forget my password for a second time... and the password for my email account so i couldn't even reset it.
> Anyway, I hope you all had an amazing christmas (if you celebrate it) and new year. I have been insanely busy with exams, gymnastics and parties.


Hello and welcome back.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I can manage to breathe okay, i'd be fine!


Are you talking about breathing after all those exercises they make you do?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> We can bet if he will arrive or not.


Did he arrive and or on time?


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> phew, finally caught up!
> 
> its back to 0400 rise for me and gym before work, looking forward to a lie in and day off tomorrow!
> 
> we are having a new bathroom fitted next week so this weekend is clearing space for delivery on monday.
> 
> jade is out so its sofa and movie for me
> 
> have a wonderfully wibbling weekend friends


How did it go?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I forgot to brag that my hubby brought me home some plant seeds yesterday! Several varieties of nasturtium, pansies, and snapdragons.... He must be after something and trying to butter me up[emoji6]


Me thinks something is up. I read further on the hubby also took the day off. So seeds (which in effect is like flowers) taken the day off to spend with you.....I know it is the anniversary of the day you first met or your first kiss or the first time he winked at you. It's a first something anniversary and wanted to surprise you.[emoji5]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yay my hubby decided to take today off![emoji1]


Took me forever to find this post. Anyway just wanted to say that I hope it was an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

Ok all caught up. Now going to get a timer etc. Have an awesome day everyone. Until later.


----------



## JoesMum

spud's_mum said:


> Hello everyone! long time, no see!
> 
> Being the forgetful person that i am, i managed to forget my password for a second time... and the password for my email account so i couldn't even reset it.
> Anyway, I hope you all had an amazing christmas (if you celebrate it) and new year. I have been insanely busy with exams, gymnastics and parties.



Hello and welcome back! It’s lovely to not see you! Happy new year 

@spud’s_mum take a look at your email settings and see if you can nominate some as a rescue account. You can definitely do this in gmail and the other providers probably do it too. We have this set up in our family “just in case”. I have bailed out my daughter more than once!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Like a broken record stuck in the same groove here in Maryland. Very cold....very dark.....very windy....and everything is all very frozen solid. Washington’s Potomac River is frozen, and tributaries to the great Chesapeake Bay..frozen too. Car batteries are dead, pipes are bursting, the only topic on the “news” is the weather. Hello Polar Vortex. Goodbye Global Warming?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Like a broken record stuck in the same groove here in Maryland. Very cold....very dark.....very windy....and everything is all very frozen solid. Washington’s Potomac River is frozen, and tributaries to the great Chesapeake Bay..frozen too. Car batteries are dead, pipes are bursting, the only topic on the “news” is the weather. Hello Polar Vortex. Goodbye Global Warming?



Your deep freeze experience in the US has been headlining in the UK. Not good at all. 

I believe the scientists dropped ‘global warming’ for ‘climate change’ some time ago as the most noticeable affect of the tiny increases in atmospheric temperature is extreme weather patterns at land level. How some people can continue to deny there’s a change, I do not know.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The frozen areas near the Chesapeake Bay of Md..... just looks cold, doesn’t it?

Agree on the change....here we are with below normal temps, I have friends in Vienna who said it was in the 50’s earlier this week. And, even though we are super cold, there’s another major change coming late next week, the Southern Gulf Stream will push a lot of warmth out of the south up toward the north east, could be 45-55 here in a week.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I would be willing to try ants... NOT MAGGOTS


Hmm, I never tried to eat insects but it is said and I believe, that insects could feed a lot of starving people. Insects are mostly easy to breed and they are full ot protein. A cow needs 3 - 4 years getting to an adult and a lot of food and water in this time. Some maggots need only a few days to be full grown and need rarely food. It is an idea. Maybe in a few years we eat steaks made of maggots ???
Eatable insects can you buy but at present, but they are too expensive:
http://snackinsects.com/epages/a191...912e88-af41-44f3-a576-4706265b1d46/Products/S

and here is a book about cooking with insects:
http://snackinsects.com/epages/a191...912e88-af41-44f3-a576-4706265b1d46/Products/S


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Ah goat a book!!!! "Ra Wee Book A' Glesca Banter!" It's joost the jenkies!!!!!!!
> ...AND "Lies and Truths Ma Mother Telt Me!"
> Pure dead brilliant!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU, JOHN!!!!!!
> These will be GREAT FUN!!!!!! @johnandjade
> 
> View attachment 226892


Wow ! That looks like a lot of funny stuff to read !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> The frozen areas near the Chesapeake Bay of Md..... just looks cold, doesn’t it?
> 
> Agree on the change....here we are with below normal temps, I have friends in Vienna who said it was in the 50’s earlier this week. And, even though we are super cold, there’s another major change coming late next week, the Southern Gulf Stream will push a lot of warmth out of the south up toward the north east, could be 45-55 here in a week.
> 
> View attachment 226938


LOOKS VERY COLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE COLD WATER !!!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bee62

spud's_mum said:


> Hello everyone! long time, no see!
> 
> Being the forgetful person that i am, i managed to forget my password for a second time... and the password for my email account so i couldn't even reset it.
> Anyway, I hope you all had an amazing christmas (if you celebrate it) and new year. I have been insanely busy with exams, gymnastics and parties.


Hello stranger  I hope you have had a Happy Christmas too, and I wish you a Happy New Year. May all your wishes come true !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ok all caught up. Now going to get a timer etc. Have an awesome day everyone. Until later.


See you later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Are you talking about breathing after all those exercises they make you do?


Excercise?
What, pray, is exercise? 
Good afternoon, Carol! 
Happy Christmas Eve! ,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Did he arrive and or on time?


No, he didn't show up.
Or call.
He's a science teacher and often doesn't turn up for school; either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome back! It’s lovely to not see you! Happy new year
> 
> @spud’s_mum take a look at your email settings and see if you can nominate some as a rescue account. You can definitely do this in gmail and the other providers probably do it too. We have this set up in our family “just in case”. I have bailed out my daughter more than once!


Good morning, Linda! 
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Like a broken record stuck in the same groove here in Maryland. Very cold....very dark.....very windy....and everything is all very frozen solid. Washington’s Potomac River is frozen, and tributaries to the great Chesapeake Bay..frozen too. Car batteries are dead, pipes are bursting, the only topic on the “news” is the weather. Hello Polar Vortex. Goodbye Global Warming?


Global warming theory predicts this. Brings extreme weather but the worldwide annual temperatures will be up. 
Good morning, Mark! 
Talking of broken records : 
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> See you later


Hope so! 
Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Snappy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Busy preparing for Christmas again. 
Am quite tired of it all, actually.


----------



## DE42

Over 2000 nuclear bomb testings on the planet did not help things either. There is so much more carbon 14 in the atmosphere now than there has ever been before that carbon dating for anything in the future past the nuclear revolution cannot be done.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't feel like doing anything today. Do I have your permission to sit around and do nothing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Over 2000 nuclear bomb testings on the planet did not help things either. There is so much more carbon 14 in the atmosphere now than there has ever been before that carbon dating for anything in the future past the nuclear revolution cannot be done.


Good morning, Dan! 
Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't feel like doing anything today. Do I have your permission to sit around and do nothing?


Granted! 
Happy Christmas Eve, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student 12 minutes late and counting.


----------



## DE42

I'm working all weekend this week. So no day off for me. 
At least it's good pay.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I'm working all weekend this week. So no day off for me.
> At least it's good pay.


The pay is the ONLY thing I miss about work. For a few years after I retired I hired back on as a contractor, doing basically the same job I did before I retired. I liked the job, enjoyed the detective aspect of it (trying to find the telephone poles on our records) and was darned good at it, but once I retired and got busy with my own life, I never could understand how I got it all done when I spent most of my day at work. Yeah, I DO miss that extra $$$


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> The pay is the ONLY thing I miss about work. For a few years after I retired I hired back on as a contractor, doing basically the same job I did before I retired. I liked the job, enjoyed the detective aspect of it (trying to find the telephone poles on our records) and was darned good at it, but once I retired and got busy with my own life, I never could understand how I got it all done when I spent most of my day at work. Yeah, I DO miss that extra $$$


I don't know if I will ever be able to really retire. Lol

Work is the only thing that keeps me sane. 

I make roller in a manufacturing plant right now. But when I finish my school in the fall i can start working on planes.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I don't know if I will ever be able to really retire. Lol
> 
> Work is the only thing that keeps me sane.
> 
> I make roller in a manufacturing plant right now. But when I finish my school in the fall i can start working on planes.


At the time of my retirement I was the Joint Pole Engineer at AT&T. I worked with the power company to keep the outside plant in good shape. Had to figure out the strength/weight,etc of the cables and would the poles support that, etc. there was a lot of time spent in the field, but my most enjoyable part of the job was trying to get the records figured out and corrected. Believe it or not, every single pole out there has an identity, and we're able to find them all on our records.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> At the time of my retirement I was the Joint Pole Engineer at AT&T. I worked with the power company to keep the outside plant in good shape. Had to figure out the strength/weight,etc of the cables and would the poles support that, etc. there was a lot of time spent in the field, but my most enjoyable part of the job was trying to get the records figured out and corrected. Believe it or not, every single pole out there has an identity, and we're able to find them all on our records.


That's interesting. I know where I live they gave been replacing poles. Some of them where leaning and old. The new ones that they put up are much heavier duity poles. Thicker and taller.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great time to visit Washington DC - no crowds, no tourists, no lines...


----------



## DE42

My career goals are to continue my education after I get in the aviation industry and move up in the ranks of the company. Either into engineering or management. Maybe engineering management lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> At the time of my retirement I was the Joint Pole Engineer at AT&T. I worked with the power company to keep the outside plant in good shape. Had to figure out the strength/weight,etc of the cables and would the poles support that, etc. there was a lot of time spent in the field, but my most enjoyable part of the job was trying to get the records figured out and corrected. Believe it or not, every single pole out there has an identity, and we're able to find them all on our records.



Interesting job...you mean I should stop peeling off those metallic numbers neatly nailed into the telephone poles here?


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Great time to visit Washington DC - no crowds, no tourists, no lines...
> 
> View attachment 226961


No wonder, Its COLD lol


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excercise?
> What, pray, is exercise?
> Good afternoon, Carol!
> Happy Christmas Eve! ,


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, he didn't show up.
> Or call.
> He's a science teacher and often doesn't turn up for school; either.


 Good HEAVENS!!!!!! How can he get away with that??!?!?!?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> That's interesting. I know where I live they gave been replacing poles. Some of them where leaning and old. The new ones that they put up are much heavier duity poles. Thicker and taller.


Most utility companies have an underground conversion program (changing aerial to underground), but it takes a lot of money, so it doesn't happen very fast.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting job...you mean I should stop peeling off those metallic numbers neatly nailed into the telephone poles here?


Those are mainly just size identity. DF = douglas fir 35' = thirty five foot pole 1938 = the year they milled the pole (not necessarily the year it was placed in the ground) That's phone poles. The power companies actually put the pole's identity (number) on each pole.

So you're the culprit, huh? Good to know. I'll be keeping my eye on you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Like a broken record stuck in the same groove here in Maryland. Very cold....very dark.....very windy....and everything is all very frozen solid. Washington’s Potomac River is frozen, and tributaries to the great Chesapeake Bay..frozen too. Car batteries are dead, pipes are bursting, the only topic on the “news” is the weather. Hello Polar Vortex. Goodbye Global Warming?


Sounds dark and gloomy. [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, I never tried to eat insects but it is said and I believe, that insects could feed a lot of starving people. Insects are mostly easy to breed and they are full ot protein. A cow needs 3 - 4 years getting to an adult and a lot of food and water in this time. Some maggots need only a few days to be full grown and need rarely food. It is an idea. Maybe in a few years we eat steaks made of maggots ???
> Eatable insects can you buy but at present, but they are too expensive:
> http://snackinsects.com/epages/a191...912e88-af41-44f3-a576-4706265b1d46/Products/S
> 
> and here is a book about cooking with insects:
> http://snackinsects.com/epages/a191...912e88-af41-44f3-a576-4706265b1d46/Products/S


I think that would be an acquired taste.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> See you later


[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Sounds dark and gloomy. [emoji26]


Yeah, watching the weather for our east coast is pretty scary stuff. If you put a gun to my head and told me I HAVE to move to the east coast, I'd say, "Just shoot me."


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excercise?
> What, pray, is exercise?
> Good afternoon, Carol!
> Happy Christmas Eve! ,


Happy Christmas Eve Adam. Hope your day is going well so far.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, he didn't show up.
> Or call.
> He's a science teacher and often doesn't turn up for school; either.


How rude!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so!
> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Snappy Christmas Eve!


Ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Busy preparing for Christmas again.
> Am quite tired of it all, actually.


I could not imagine having to go through it twice. Also expensive to do it twice.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't feel like doing anything today. Do I have your permission to sit around and do nothing?


Go ahead.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great time to visit Washington DC - no crowds, no tourists, no lines...
> 
> View attachment 226961


What a nice picture.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My career goals are to continue my education after I get in the aviation industry and move up in the ranks of the company. Either into engineering or management. Maybe engineering management lol.


Good goals to have.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, watching the weather for our east coast is pretty scary stuff. If you put a gun to my head and told me I HAVE to move to the east coast, I'd say, "Just shoot me."


That bad huh! Lol.


----------



## DE42

I live near the east coast but I'm not getting hit as bad as a lot of places.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Sounds dark and gloomy. [emoji26]



Sun is out...clear blue skies.....but still C O L D and windy. I did get out and put extra bird seed and suet for our feathered and bush tailed friends. Fresh drinking water toooooo. Even in sub freezing war, they all stop in for a drink of clean, fresh water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Great time to visit Washington DC - no crowds, no tourists, no lines...
> 
> View attachment 226961


No chance!


----------



## DE42




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good HEAVENS!!!!!! How can he get away with that??!?!?!?


It's standard here.
They all do it.
It's hard to comprehend how different life is here.
It's like the 3 parcels I'm waiting for right now.
One of them is tracked so I know it's at the post office.
Been there three days now.
But the postman's probably taking time off.
Today is raining (hurray!), he won't come if it rains, and tomorrow is a non-working day.
So, we'll see what happens Monday.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's standard here.
> They all do it.
> It's hard to comprehend how different life is here.
> It's like the 3 parcels I'm waiting for right now.
> One of them is tracked so I know it's at the post office.
> Been there three days now.
> But the postman's probably taking time off.
> Today is raining (hurray!), he won't come if it rains, and tomorrow is a non-working day.
> So, we'll see what happens Monday.


I'd say you all don't ship tortoises there [emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy Christmas Eve Adam. Hope your day is going well so far.


It's raining so my students aren't showing up. 
One more this evening, then three days off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> How rude!!!


It's hard to understand, but here it really isn't. 
Once they've paid, they can do what they like, after all it's their money. 
Just a different culture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I could not imagine having to go through it twice. Also expensive to do it twice.


Yes, but we only get one present each, second time around. 
And it keeps wifey happy, so that's worthwhile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'd say you all don't ship tortoises there [emoji33]


Thankfully, not. 
Tortoise shipping is done privately in cars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today Tidgy is training with NASA


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Supper made. Rolls and cheese. House cleaned. Timer bought. But it is going back tomorrow because I don't think it is working properly. So exchanging it for the digital one as it will be easier to see what I am setting. More seeds bought so I have more food variety.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today Tidgy is training with NASA



The Tidge looks a bit knock kneed.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Those are mainly just size identity. DF = douglas fir 35' = thirty five foot pole 1938 = the year they milled the pole (not necessarily the year it was placed in the ground) That's phone poles. The power companies actually put the pole's identity (number) on each pole.
> 
> So you're the culprit, huh? Good to know. I'll be keeping my eye on you.



You are a fountain of knowledge, Yvonne!!! It actually is quite interesting. I had no idea the power company kept such precise details on the poles, but it does make sense! [emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The Tidge looks a bit knock kneed.


She's very flexible!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today Tidgy is training with NASA


Tidgy looks like E.T.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


>



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's standard here.
> They all do it.
> It's hard to comprehend how different life is here.
> It's like the 3 parcels I'm waiting for right now.
> One of them is tracked so I know it's at the post office.
> Been there three days now.
> But the postman's probably taking time off.
> Today is raining (hurray!), he won't come if it rains, and tomorrow is a non-working day.
> So, we'll see what happens Monday.



How does ANYTHING ever get DONE??!?!?! [emoji15]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I'd say you all don't ship tortoises there [emoji33]



Yeah, BUDDY!!!!!![emoji54]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How does ANYTHING ever get DONE??!?!?! [emoji15]


Everything is geared to the system, so you know it will take a long time. 
Then double the time you calculate. 
As long as you operate like that, it's fine and very relaxed.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's hard to understand, but here it really isn't.
> Once they've paid, they can do what they like, after all it's their money.
> Just a different culture.



I guess that’s one way to look at it!
So, always remember t get payment in advance!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Tidgy looks like E.T.


I think Tidgy was E.T.'s body double.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everything is geared to the system, so you know it will take a long time.
> Then double the time you calculate.
> As long as you operate like that, it's fine and very relaxed.



Hmmmm...[emoji848]


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> You are a fountain of knowledge, Yvonne!!! It actually is quite interesting. I had no idea the power company kept such precise details on the poles, but it does make sense! [emoji2]


Well, if you found that interesting, here's something that will blow your mind: Copper cable. It takes one pair of wires for each land line phone in your house. So in the olden days when there weren't many phones, 25 pair cable was common. That means there were 25 pairs of copper wire inside each plastic covered cable. The voice went from your phone on one wire to the Central Office, where it was then directed to who ever you were calling. Now-a-days, because cables were getting so big and heavy (Upwards of 2000 pairs in each cable) they've gone to fibre optics and cell towers. But back to the copper wires in the cables. Each pair of wires is identified. So, for example, the first cable placed out of the central office would have been named cable 1, or rather 01, then the wires in that cable were numbered from 1 to however big the cable is. So we could look at a record and see that the first cable was 01,1-25. Then each pair of wires was assigned, and we could look at the record and see that 01, 10 is assigned to Joe Blow at such and such address. It's quite the book keeping night mare, but computer make it much easier. I retired right when fibre optics was coming into being, so I never learned about that. . . cell phones either. 

Man, I haven't thought about that stuff in such a long time. Here's a picture of the real olden days before cable, when wires were put up individually:







And then wires were taken down and cables put up:




Ya gotta wonder how this happened:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, if you found that interesting, here's something that will blow your mind: Copper cable. It takes one pair of wires for each land line phone in your house. So in the olden days when there weren't many phones, 25 pair cable was common. That means there were 25 pairs of copper wire inside each plastic covered cable. The voice went from your phone on one wire to the Central Office, where it was then directed to who ever you were calling. Now-a-days, because cables were getting so big and heavy (Upwards of 2000 pairs in each cable) they've gone to fibre optics and cell towers. But back to the copper wires in the cables. Each pair of wires is identified. So, for example, the first cable placed out of the central office would have been named cable 1, or rather 01, then the wires in that cable were numbered from 1 to however big the cable is. So we could look at a record and see that the first cable was 01,1-25. Then each pair of wires was assigned, and we could look at the record and see that 01, 10 is assigned to Joe Blow at such and such address. It's quite the book keeping night mare, but computer make it much easier. I retired right when fibre optics was coming into being, so I never learned about that. . . cell phones either.
> 
> Man, I haven't thought about that stuff in such a long time. Here's a picture of the real olden days before cable, when wires were put up individually:
> 
> 
> 
> And then wires were taken down and cables put up:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta wonder how this happened:


Wool Spider, clearly.
Very interesting, Yvonne.
Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wool Spider, clearly.
> Very interesting, Yvonne.
> Thank you.


Well I never could figure out why we had to be so afraid of the wool spider. Now it all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> How rude!!!



Nagh...it’s a way of life. I’ve lived and traveled extensively in the Middle East...Saudi Arabia, Libya, Egypt, Tunisia, Oman, Jordan, the UAE, Yemen, you get the idea.

It’s the “*Inshallah*” mind set... usually never deliberately rude.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well I never could figure out why we had to be so afraid of the wool spider. Now it all makes perfect sense.


But our Wool Spider may not exist. 
Though several of our Roommates have vanished without trace over the years...........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...it’s a way of life. I’ve lived and traveled extensively in the Middle East...Saudi Arabia, Libya, Egypt, Tunisia, Oman, Jordan, the UAE, Yemen, you get the idea.
> 
> It’s the “*Inshallah*” mind set... usually never deliberately rude.


Indeed. 
One student recently thought he'd upset wifey by not turning up or phoning and was horrified. 
Bought her a present and has been good ever since.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everything is geared to the system, so you know it will take a long time.
> Then double the time you calculate.
> As long as you operate like that, it's fine and very relaxed.


That would drive me nuts.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Tidgy was E.T.'s body double.


Whahaha. Way to go Tidgy.[emoji119]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, if you found that interesting, here's something that will blow your mind: Copper cable. It takes one pair of wires for each land line phone in your house. So in the olden days when there weren't many phones, 25 pair cable was common. That means there were 25 pairs of copper wire inside each plastic covered cable. The voice went from your phone on one wire to the Central Office, where it was then directed to who ever you were calling. Now-a-days, because cables were getting so big and heavy (Upwards of 2000 pairs in each cable) they've gone to fibre optics and cell towers. But back to the copper wires in the cables. Each pair of wires is identified. So, for example, the first cable placed out of the central office would have been named cable 1, or rather 01, then the wires in that cable were numbered from 1 to however big the cable is. So we could look at a record and see that the first cable was 01,1-25. Then each pair of wires was assigned, and we could look at the record and see that 01, 10 is assigned to Joe Blow at such and such address. It's quite the book keeping night mare, but computer make it much easier. I retired right when fibre optics was coming into being, so I never learned about that. . . cell phones either.
> 
> Man, I haven't thought about that stuff in such a long time. Here's a picture of the real olden days before cable, when wires were put up individually:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then wires were taken down and cables put up:
> 
> View attachment 226983
> 
> 
> Ya gotta wonder how this happened:


Here in South Africa they love to steal the copper cables.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...it’s a way of life. I’ve lived and traveled extensively in the Middle East...Saudi Arabia, Libya, Egypt, Tunisia, Oman, Jordan, the UAE, Yemen, you get the idea.
> 
> It’s the “*Inshallah*” mind set... usually never deliberately rude.


Hmmm. It must make making plans very difficult.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> One student recently thought he'd upset wifey by not turning up or phoning and was horrified.
> Bought her a present and has been good ever since.


Oh shame. How sweet.


----------



## DE42

This is the wiring that I know. Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is the wiring that I know. Lol
> View attachment 226991


Now I get dizzy when looking at things like that.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Now I get dizzy when looking at things like that.


This is from my machine at work. Its from the 1960s. You should see inside the more modern ones.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Me thinks something is up. I read further on the hubby also took the day off. So seeds (which in effect is like flowers) taken the day off to spend with you.....I know it is the anniversary of the day you first met or your first kiss or the first time he winked at you. It's a first something anniversary and wanted to surprise you.[emoji5]


Nope no anniversary thingy. It turns out he got a raise, he was happy and so decided to give a little self celebration and took a day off.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is from my machine at work. Its from the 1960s. You should see inside the more modern ones.


No thank you. I can feel my eyes glazing over when there is just too much going on. And that pic already has too much info.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Took me forever to find this post. Anyway just wanted to say that I hope it was an awesome day.


Yes it was. He cooked on the grill and I didn't have to do a thing... Except wash dishes after.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope no anniversary thingy. It turns out he got a raise, he was happy and so decided to give a little self celebration and took a day off.


Well congratulations on the raise.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes it was. He cooked on the grill and I didn't have to do a thing... Except wash dishes after.


Sounds like the best plan ever.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. It must make making plans very difficult.



What are these “*plans*” you speak of... some mysterious adventure? A box to hold gold ingots, an area just beyond a rainbow?


----------



## DE42

Would anyone here be interested in seeing a drive around my neighborhood it I made a video?


----------



## Kristoff

Was unable to catch up properly, but I just have to wish everyone a Happy Christmas Eve! It’s the other Christmas tomorrow! And if I don’t forget, I’ll wish everyone a Happy old New Year (Old-Russian-style New Year) on the 13th. Holidays never end at the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That would drive me nuts.


Don't get me wrong, it does drive me nuts, but that's my fault, not theirs. 
i'm in their land and need to adjust my mindset.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get me wrong, it does drive me nuts, but that's my fault, not theirs.
> i'm in their land and need to adjust my mindset.


That's a good way to look at things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Would anyone here be interested in seeing a drive around my neighborhood it I made a video?


Me, for one! 


Kristoff said:


> Was unable to catch up properly, but I just have to wish everyone a Happy Christmas Eve! It’s the other Christmas tomorrow! And if I don’t forget, I’ll wish everyone a Happy old New Year (Old-Russian-style New Year) on the 13th. Holidays never end at the CDR


Happy Christmas!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> What are these “*plans*” you speak of... some mysterious adventure? A box to hold gold ingots, an area just beyond a rainbow?


All of the above. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get me wrong, it does drive me nuts, but that's my fault, not theirs.
> i'm in their land and need to adjust my mindset.


When in Rome do as the Romens do. I understand.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That's a good way to look at things.


Yes it is.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> All of the above. [emoji33]


You have been talking to the room leprechaun again haven't you?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> You have been talking to the room leprechaun again haven't you?


How did you know.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> How did you know.


And now the armadello has dissapeared too.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> And now the armadello has dissapeared too.


Good luck I sent the leprechaun after mine on the first day I got here and have not seen either one of them since. Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good luck I sent the leprechaun after mine on the first day I got here and have not seen either one of them since. Lol


Oh dear. Better go find mine before it disappears quickly.


----------



## DE42

I think he is smuggling them over to the other side of the rainbow to be uses in the great leprechaun fairy war as mounts.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I think he is smuggling them over to the other side of the rainbow to be uses in the great leprechaun fairy war as mounts.


Whahaha. Are the leprechauns fighting the fairies?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Are the leprechauns fighting the fairies?


You did not know??!!!


----------



## DE42

You need to watch.
"The Magical Legend of the Leprechauns"


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> You need to watch.
> "The Magical Legend of the Leprechauns"


Is that a real movie? I love all things magical.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Is that a real movie? I love all things magical.


It is. I loved it as a kid.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> You need to watch.
> "The Magical Legend of the Leprechauns"


It is too. I definitly need to watch that. Did not even know about it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It is. I loved it as a kid.


Have you ever read Raymond E. Feists books? Starts with the book 'Magic' you will enjoy that.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Have you ever read Raymond E. Feists books? Starts with the book 'Magic' you will enjoy that.


I have not. I'll look for them next time I'm at the book store.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have not. I'll look for them next time I'm at the book store.


And I will be looking for the movie/series.


----------



## DE42

I have read Jim Butcher "The Dresden Files" I liked those.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I have not. I'll look for them next time I'm at the book store.


Books! Who is y'all's favorite author?
Mine is Terry Brooks.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have read Jim Butcher "The Dresden Files" I liked those.


I haven't read those.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For the polyglots in the group....happy Orthodox Christmas — С Рождеством Христовым!




Nice evening drive in Moscow.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Books! Who is y'all's favorite author?
> Mine is Terry Brooks.


Mine are Anne McCaffery and Raymond E. Feist.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have read Jim Butcher "The Dresden Files" I liked those.


Sounds like detective or thriller books.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For the polyglots in the group....happy Orthodox Christmas — С Рождеством Христовым!
> 
> View attachment 227009
> View attachment 227010
> 
> Nice evening drive in Moscow.


Aahh that is beautiful.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Sounds like detective or thriller books.


Yes paranormal detective/thriller.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Books! Who is y'all's favorite author?
> Mine is Terry Brooks.


H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have not. I'll look for them next time I'm at the book store.


But you must read the first one first. "Magic"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> For the polyglots in the group....happy Orthodox Christmas — С Рождеством Христовым!
> 
> View attachment 227009
> View attachment 227010
> 
> Nice evening drive in Moscow.


I love Moscow. 
But not at this time of year.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yes paranormal detective/thriller.


Hmm. Like sci-fi. I don't like thriller. Don't like being scared and thriller I get impatient to find out the ending. Now give me fantasy like magic or fairies etc and I get totally engrossed.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> H.P. Lovecraft.


Nope sorry. Just googled him. He writes Horrors. Don't like being scared. Never watch horror or scary movies either.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Like sci-fi. I don't like thriller. Don't like being scared and thriller I get impatient to find out the ending. Now give me fantasy like magic or fairies etc and I get totally engrossed.


I think you would like them. Its a magical world builder. The reason unsaid thriller also is that it does have a bit of blood for gore. Like any detective series. 

He pulls from all kinds of myths to create a very complex engaging world.


----------



## Yvonne G

My favorite author died ( D i c k. Francis), but his son is taking over and touching up unpublished manuscripts.


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I think you would like them. Its a magical world builder. The reason unsaid thriller also is that it does have a bit of blood for gore. Like any detective series.
> 
> He pulls from all kinds of myths to create a very complex engaging world.


Okay sold. Which one should I read first.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Moscow.
> But not at this time of year.



Russian Embassy in Yerevan, Armenia, just tweeted this Christmas greeting out.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Mine are Anne McCaffery and Raymond E. Feist.


Anne McCaffrey wrote the "dragonriders" series right? Those were pretty good.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227014


So Wizard for hire is the first one right?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> H.P. Lovecraft.


Always good... And dark muahahaha


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Okay sold. Which one should I read first.


Its a continuing series so I'd start with the first one. "Storm front"


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> So Wizard for hire is the first one right?


That is a combo book that put together the first few. I believe.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite author died ( D i c k. Francis), but his son is taking over and touching up unpublished manuscripts.


A crime writer. I prefer watching crime series to reading them. Not sure why I can handle watching them but not reading it. Maybe for me when I read I get more involved.


----------



## Bambam1989

Another great author is James Rollins!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Anne McCaffrey wrote the "dragonriders" series right? Those were pretty good.


Yes she did. Her books were the books that actually got me to start reading books.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Always good... And dark muahahaha


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Another great author is James Rollins!


Hmmm his Titles look interesting.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, if you found that interesting, here's something that will blow your mind: Copper cable. It takes one pair of wires for each land line phone in your house. So in the olden days when there weren't many phones, 25 pair cable was common. That means there were 25 pairs of copper wire inside each plastic covered cable. The voice went from your phone on one wire to the Central Office, where it was then directed to who ever you were calling. Now-a-days, because cables were getting so big and heavy (Upwards of 2000 pairs in each cable) they've gone to fibre optics and cell towers. But back to the copper wires in the cables. Each pair of wires is identified. So, for example, the first cable placed out of the central office would have been named cable 1, or rather 01, then the wires in that cable were numbered from 1 to however big the cable is. So we could look at a record and see that the first cable was 01,1-25. Then each pair of wires was assigned, and we could look at the record and see that 01, 10 is assigned to Joe Blow at such and such address. It's quite the book keeping night mare, but computer make it much easier. I retired right when fibre optics was coming into being, so I never learned about that. . . cell phones either.
> 
> Man, I haven't thought about that stuff in such a long time. Here's a picture of the real olden days before cable, when wires were put up individually:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then wires were taken down and cables put up:
> 
> View attachment 226983
> 
> 
> Ya gotta wonder how this happened:




WOW! Pretty gosh darn detailed just for phones!!!! Yeah, I bet computers made it a LOT easier!!!!

 HOLY COW!!!! How is that hanging car even POSSIBLE??!?!?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> That would drive me nuts.


Me, too!!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hmmm his Titles look interesting.


His Sigma Force series is very good. And there are quite a few of them.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> WOW! Pretty gosh darn detailed just for phones!!!! Yeah, I bet computers made it a LOT easier!!!!
> 
> HOLY COW!!!! How is that hanging car even POSSIBLE??!?!?


He watched Fast and Furious too many times.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> His Sigma Force series is very good. And there are quite a few of them.


I am never going to have enough time. If I have disappeared from the forum for a while, you all know why.


----------



## CarolM

Ok it is 2am here and way way past my bedtime. Thank goodness tomorrow is Sunday.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> For the polyglots in the group....happy Orthodox Christmas — С Рождеством Христовым!
> 
> View attachment 227009
> View attachment 227010
> 
> Nice evening drive in Moscow.


OH, MY GOSH!!!!! LOVE those lights!!!! SO beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Moscow.
> But not at this time of year.


To use a south Louisiana expression, "Yeah, you RIGHT!"


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Nope sorry. Just googled him. He writes Horrors. Don't like being scared. Never watch horror or scary movies either.


You and me both!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

YAAAAAYYYYY!!!! I got a BEAUTIFUL card from ADAM today!!!!!
The top half is along the lines of what I imagine the Medina must be like, but I was VERY surprised to see green grass and pink flowers lining the fountain in the bottom half!
THANK YOU!!!!!!
Your card, and the one to Zak are both in the package I sent you almost a month ago...


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Roomies!

Ah'm fur the offski! Not see you Ramorra!!!! 
(I'm leaving now/ Not see you Tomorrow!!!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok it is 2am here and way way past my bedtime. Thank goodness tomorrow is Sunday.


Tomorrow is Christmas!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sleep well, Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAAYYYYY!!!! I got a BEAUTIFUL card from ADAM today!!!!!
> The top half is along the lines of what I imagine the Medina must be like, but I was VERY surprised to see green grass and pink flowers lining the fountain in the bottom half!
> THANK YOU!!!!!!
> Your card, and the one to Zak are both in the package I sent you almost a month ago...


Well, my card was sent about the same time. 
I think our postal services aren't always working together very well. 
I never got your card last year at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Roomies!
> 
> Ah'm fur the offski! Not see you Ramorra!!!!
> (I'm leaving now/ Not see you Tomorrow!!!!)


Ha de ha! 
Night night, Bea! 
Sleep soundly ans speak tomorrow, one hopes.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, my card was sent about the same time.
> I think our postal services aren't always working together very well.
> I never got your card last year at all.


Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, again!!! 
Arrabest!! ("All the best!")


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes it was me! I love growing plants. Orchids are one of the few plants that I have not been successful with... Yet



Yay!! I have a bad memory sometimes!

Well, I bought an orchid!! I’m gonna give it try again!! It’s been about 5yrs! 
Wish me luck!!

Before


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! I have a bad memory sometimes!
> 
> Well, I bought an orchid!! I’m gonna give it try again!! It’s been about 5yrs!
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 227032


I wish you and the orchid luck! 
it is a very beautiful plant! 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! I have a bad memory sometimes!
> 
> Well, I bought an orchid!! I’m gonna give it try again!! It’s been about 5yrs!
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 227032


I like the orangy ones! But the ones with purple spots are my favorite. They need to hybridize one that is Orange with purple spots..unless they have and I have not found it yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey! 
It's 6 am! 
Better go to bed! 
Night night, Roommates!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tomorrow is Christmas!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sleep well, Carol!


Merry Christmas Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! I have a bad memory sometimes!
> 
> Well, I bought an orchid!! I’m gonna give it try again!! It’s been about 5yrs!
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 227032


Good luck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And now.....stories of colds major impact to Florida’s sea turtles - https://news.cgtn.com/news/7a63444d77677a6333566d54/share.html

*Hundreds of ‘cold-stunned’ sea turtles rescued in Florida*


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good luck.


Here are six tips to help you keep your orchids alive.

1. Make Sure It's Getting The Right Kind Of Light. Orchids need a lot of bright and indirect light, according to Westphoria. ...Water Them Right. ...Keep Them In A Warmer Room. ...Cut Blooms That Have Died. ...Feed Your Plants. ...Don't Pot Them In Soil.

6 Easy Ways To Keep Your Orchids Alive - Simplemost

https://www.simplemost.com/


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And now.....stories of colds major impact to Florida’s sea turtles - https://news.cgtn.com/news/7a63444d77677a6333566d54/share.html
> 
> *Hundreds of ‘cold-stunned’ sea turtles rescued in Florida*


You guys are really having it rough.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Here are six tips to help you keep your orchids alive.
> 
> 1. Make Sure It's Getting The Right Kind Of Light. Orchids need a lot of bright and indirect light, according to Westphoria. ...Water Them Right. ...Keep Them In A Warmer Room. ...Cut Blooms That Have Died. ...Feed Your Plants. ...Don't Pot Them In Soil.
> 
> 6 Easy Ways To Keep Your Orchids Alive - Simplemost
> 
> https://www.simplemost.com/


So I type into google: How to successfully .... and it brings up - How to successfully annoy your parents. Do kids actually look that up and do it deliberately? When I was growing up it was more about how to successfully NOT annoy your parents. How the world has changed.[emoji85]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> So I type into google: How to successfully .... and it brings up - How to successfully annoy your parents. Do kids actually look that up and do it deliberately? When I was growing up it was more about how to successfully NOT annoy your parents. How the world has changed.[emoji85]


Good morning Carol
It’s amusing the hilarious stuff that pops up in the google search


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates 
I hope all is well.
I had to buy a new fish tank yesterday. My largest fish tank sprung a very large leak on the side and woke me out of a dead sleep
Fortunately no fish were lost and the carpet was not damaged nor the TV
I’m a proud owner of a 50 gal tank
It’s a wall of water


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning Carol
> It’s amusing the hilarious stuff that pops up in the google search


Good Morning. 
Lol I know. Ridiculous isn't it.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> I hope all is well.
> I had to buy a new fish tank yesterday. My largest fish tank sprung a very large leak on the side and woke me out of a dead sleep
> Fortunately no fish were lost and the carpet was not damaged nor the TV
> I’m a proud owner of a 50 gal tank
> It’s a wall of water


Sorry that you had to do that. But sounds like everything worked out in the end. Would love to see pics.


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> I hope all is well.
> I had to buy a new fish tank yesterday. My largest fish tank sprung a very large leak on the side and woke me out of a dead sleep
> Fortunately no fish were lost and the carpet was not damaged nor the TV
> I’m a proud owner of a 50 gal tank
> It’s a wall of water



We have bursting pipes here....you have bursting tanks! Yikes! Old tank....perfect for a reptile!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> We have bursting pipes here....you have bursting tanks! Yikes! Old tank....perfect for a reptile!


I was thinking about doing that with it...


----------



## AZtortMom

Here’s the new beast.
Waiting on the new filter and other accessories.
My big goldfish look so small


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> We have bursting pipes here....you have bursting tanks! Yikes! Old tank....perfect for a reptile!


Goodness on the pipes!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Would anyone here be interested in seeing a drive around my neighborhood it I made a video?


Yes, I would. For sure.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Was unable to catch up properly, but I just have to wish everyone a Happy Christmas Eve! It’s the other Christmas tomorrow! And if I don’t forget, I’ll wish everyone a Happy old New Year (Old-Russian-style New Year) on the 13th. Holidays never end at the CDR


For you too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> When in Rome do as the Romens do. I understand.


Howling with the wolfs ..... and you are a wolf ...


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227049
> 
> Here’s the new beast.
> Waiting on the new filter and other accessories.
> My big goldfish look so small



WOW!!!!!![emoji33][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! I have a bad memory sometimes!
> 
> Well, I bought an orchid!! I’m gonna give it try again!! It’s been about 5yrs!
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 227032



Good luck, Kathy. Mainly to the orchids.   
I’m sure it will work out this time.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> For the polyglots in the group....happy Orthodox Christmas — С Рождеством Христовым!
> 
> View attachment 227009
> View attachment 227010
> 
> Nice evening drive in Moscow.



That postcard is Ukrainian. Grr!...
Just kidding—about the “Grr!”. Happy Orthodox Christmas, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mine are Anne McCaffery and Raymond E. Feist.



Read and liked Anne McCaffery’s trilogy on dragon riders when I was a teenager. Has she written (or did she write?) anything else?


----------



## Kristoff

Here’s one of the two versions I owned:


It barely survived my friend’s son reading it. 
@CarolM


----------



## Maro2Bear

Iguanas falling from trees, poor chilled turtles being rescued. Now researchers have baby turtles on treadmills.


https://www.reuters.com/video/2018/...nnel=118065&channelName=Moments+of+Innovation


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope sorry. Just googled him. He writes Horrors. Don't like being scared. Never watch horror or scary movies either.



Same here. The last time I watched a horror movie was in the States in 2007, “The Orphanage”. I was staying in a dilapidated and desolate wing of university housing and was frantically trying to finish my master’s thesis and get the hell out of there. The boiler made the most eerie noises at night and later—a year after I was gone, thank God—the balcony finally collapsed.  Watching that movie given the situation was a bad call.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Merry Christmas Adam.


Merry Christmas, Carol ! 
Talking of books, have a look at my version of 'Esio Trot' by Roald Dahl. 
You can find it here:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> You and me both!!!!!!



#metoo Oops, sorry, that was a bad joke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> And now.....stories of colds major impact to Florida’s sea turtles - https://news.cgtn.com/news/7a63444d77677a6333566d54/share.html
> 
> *Hundreds of ‘cold-stunned’ sea turtles rescued in Florida*


I guess it's no surprise that reptiles suffer n this extreme cold. 
Poor turtles.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227049
> 
> Here’s the new beast.
> Waiting on the new filter and other accessories.
> My big goldfish look so small



Gorgeous! What kinds of fish do you have—apart from the goldfish?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> For you too !



Thank you, Bee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates
> I hope all is well.
> I had to buy a new fish tank yesterday. My largest fish tank sprung a very large leak on the side and woke me out of a dead sleep
> Fortunately no fish were lost and the carpet was not damaged nor the TV
> I’m a proud owner of a 50 gal tank
> It’s a wall of water


Good morning, Noel! 
Merry Christmas! 
Do w get to see a photo of the new tank and fishes?
Please.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Would anyone here be interested in seeing a drive around my neighborhood it I made a video?



Yes, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Sorry that you had to do that. But sounds like everything worked out in the end. Would love to see pics.


SNAP !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> We have bursting pipes here....you have bursting tanks! Yikes! Old tank....perfect for a reptile!


Good morning, Mark! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227049
> 
> Here’s the new beast.
> Waiting on the new filter and other accessories.
> My big goldfish look so small


Nice! 
Thanks, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Howling with the wolfs ..... and you are a wolf ...


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!!![emoji33][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Good morning, Bea! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Read and liked Anne McCaffery’s trilogy on dragon riders when I was a teenager. Has she written (or did she write?) anything else?


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227049
> 
> Here’s the new beast.
> Waiting on the new filter and other accessories.
> My big goldfish look so small


What a beautiful tank. So jealous. Love fish. But don't have room and my baby tort comes first.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena!
> Merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas, Adam, to you and Wifey (and Tidgy if she cares).


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We have bursting pipes here....you have bursting tanks! Yikes! Old tank....perfect for a reptile!


Bursting pipes are not a goid thing either. Good luck with them and hope nothing other than the pipes have been damaged.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I would. For sure.


Ditto.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Howling with the wolfs ..... and you are a wolf ...


Lol. Good one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Merry Christmas, Adam, to you and Wifey (and Tidgy if she cares).


She gets a couple of extra treats she is not usually allowed, so, yes, she cares in her own way.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Read and liked Anne McCaffery’s trilogy on dragon riders when I was a teenager. Has she written (or did she write?) anything else?


I don't think so. One of her children have carried on her works or maybe I am thinking of Marion Zimmer Bradley. Also enjoyed those books.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Here’s one of the two versions I owned:
> View attachment 227065
> 
> It barely survived my friend’s son reading it.
> @CarolM


I own quite a few but will need to dig them out. I will post some pics once I have unearthed them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Same here. The last time I watched a horror movie was in the States in 2007, “The Orphanage”. I was staying in a dilapidated and desolate wing of university housing and was frantically trying to finish my master’s thesis and get the hell out of there. The boiler made the most eerie noises at night and later—a year after I was gone, thank God—the balcony finally collapsed.  Watching that movie given the situation was a bad call.


Lol. Did you ever get over the trauma?


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Gorgeous! What kinds of fish do you have—apart from the goldfish?


Hi Lena!
I’m about to get some parrot fish! I can’t wait


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Did you ever get over the trauma?



I’m totally fine now. All cool and stable. Aaah! Did you hear *that howling*?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lena!
> I’m about to get some parrot fish! I can’t wait



One like this?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> Merry Christmas!


And Merry Christmas to you, too!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> One like this?
> View attachment 227066


WOW!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> One like this?
> View attachment 227066



Naaagh, that one is a McClaw ...


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Carol !
> Talking of books, have a look at my version of 'Esio Trot' by Roald Dahl.
> You can find it here:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


Absolutely enjoyed reading that.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !


I think we all always want to see pics.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m totally fine now. All cool and stable. Aaah! Did you hear *that howling*?


Noooo. But there are too many other voices making a racket so I can't hear anything.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Iguanas falling from trees, poor chilled turtles being rescued. Now researchers have baby turtles on treadmills.
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/video/2018/...nnel=118065&channelName=Moments+of+Innovation


That is terrible. Poor little baby turtles that don`t find their way to the ocean or are too cold to move.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Same here. The last time I watched a horror movie was in the States in 2007, “The Orphanage”. I was staying in a dilapidated and desolate wing of university housing and was frantically trying to finish my master’s thesis and get the hell out of there. The boiler made the most eerie noises at night and later—a year after I was gone, thank God—the balcony finally collapsed.  Watching that movie given the situation was a bad call.


I like horror movies and horror storys. Steven King is my most liked horror story inventor
Ssssssssssssssssssssccccccccccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy mooooovieeeeeeeeeee Ahhhhh


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Merry Christmas!


I don`t know why, but Merry Christmas for you too Adam. And good evening


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Good one.


Thank you and good evening Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m totally fine now. All cool and stable. Aaah! Did you hear *that howling*?


AAAAAAAAAAahhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........
It is full moon and werewolf time ..... Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bee62

Hey John, saw you lurking around. Hope you are fine.
@johnandjade 

Guten Abend. Wie geht es dir ? ( Good evening. How are you ? )


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAahhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........
> It is full moon and werewolf time ..... Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Nope. It’s not until January 31. If you don’t believe me, ask my friend Tom McNair (“Being Human”, UK version—of course!, seasons 4 and 5).


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you and good evening Carol.


Hi Sabine. Hope you are well.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nope. It’s not until January 31. If you don’t believe me, ask my friend Tom McNair (“Being Human”, UK version—of course!, seasons 4 and 5).


Damn ! So I have to wait til 31. January.......Aaaaaaaaaaahhooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuu !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Sabine. Hope you are well.


Hi Carol. Thank you for asking: I am well.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAahhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........
> It is full moon and werewolf time ..... Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


I don't like horrors and thriller but like stories/movies/series on vampires and or werewolves. Anything supernatural. Go figure.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nope. It’s not until January 31. If you don’t believe me, ask my friend Tom McNair (“Being Human”, UK version—of course!, seasons 4 and 5).


Aahhh I must watch that again.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. Thank you for asking: I am well.


That is very good. [emoji122]


----------



## Bee62

See you all later.
I am out for my cats to feed and to cuddle. Not to see you later


----------



## CarolM

Okay it is back to work tomorrow so early to bed again. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Absolutely enjoyed reading that.


Good, good. 
New one coming soon..............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Nope. It’s not until January 31. If you don’t believe me, ask my friend Tom McNair (“Being Human”, UK version—of course!, seasons 4 and 5).


Just been watching Russell Tovey in Doctor Who. 
Another werewolf. 
Also Jessica Martin plays the voice of the Queen, and she had played a werewolf in Doctor Who back in 1988.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay it is back to work tomorrow so early to bed again. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Night night, Carol, speak tomorrow! 
Don't dream of werewolves.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just been watching Russell Tovey in Doctor Who.
> Another werewolf.
> Also Jessica Martin plays the voice of the Queen, and she had played a werewolf in Doctor Who back in 1988.



Russell Tovey is a great actor, in my opinion. 
Hope your Christmas was ouuuuutstanding, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Russell Tovey is a great actor, in my opinion.
> Hope your Christmas was ouuuuutstanding, Adam.


Still continuing! 
Great so far, thanks, Lena!


----------



## Bambam1989

I feel like the forum has been spammed. Anyone else notice those five posts about the shell oil.. [emoji57]


----------



## Bambam1989

Bambam1989 said:


> I feel like the forum has been spammed. Anyone else notice those five posts about the shell oil.. [emoji57]


O now there is even more!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Here are six tips to help you keep your orchids alive.
> 
> 1. Make Sure It's Getting The Right Kind Of Light. Orchids need a lot of bright and indirect light, according to Westphoria. ...Water Them Right. ...Keep Them In A Warmer Room. ...Cut Blooms That Have Died. ...Feed Your Plants. ...Don't Pot Them In Soil.
> 
> 6 Easy Ways To Keep Your Orchids Alive - Simplemost
> 
> https://www.simplemost.com/



Thank you for those tips!!


----------



## Momof4

My teenager is stressing me out!! Maybe I’m taking it to personal. I don’t know what to make of it or what to do! His dad is out of town for 2 weeks.
I think I hate the teenager phase!! Give me diapers and snotty kids any day!!


----------



## johnandjade

good mornooning cold dark friends, thank smeg it’s monday!! 

up at 0400, gym time!! today requires a suna!




hope everyone is well and happy!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark friends, thank smeg it’s monday!!
> 
> up at 0400, gym time!! today requires a suna!
> View attachment 227101
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy!



Good morning, John!
I’m impressed you’re still working out. Well done, my strong-willed friend!
I was up at 6:30 to get daughter ready to school.
There’s a bit more daylight and even a promise of some sunshine. I’m much happier now than I was in November-December.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> My teenager is stressing me out!! Maybe I’m taking it to personal. I don’t know what to make of it or what to do! His dad is out of town for 2 weeks.
> I think I hate the teenager phase!! Give me diapers and snotty kids any day!!



I’m dreading the time we’ll get to that stage (in 7-8 years). But the diapers stage was hard.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> O now there is even more!



Don’t go outside. It’s dangerous out there. 
(Thankfully it’s not as bad as the gecko forum.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I feel like the forum has been spammed. Anyone else notice those five posts about the shell oil.. [emoji57]


Yup, very cunning, a step above your usual spammer. 
Did anyone report them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> My teenager is stressing me out!! Maybe I’m taking it to personal. I don’t know what to make of it or what to do! His dad is out of town for 2 weeks.
> I think I hate the teenager phase!! Give me diapers and snotty kids any day!!


Non of the above, thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark friends, thank smeg it’s monday!!
> 
> up at 0400, gym time!! today requires a suna!
> View attachment 227101
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy!


Good morning, John! 
Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m dreading the time we’ll get to that stage (in 7-8 years). But the diapers stage was hard.


Yeuch!
I don't even want to think about it! 
Good morning, Lena! 
Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Carol, speak tomorrow!
> Don't dream of werewolves.


Lol. I didn't.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I feel like the forum has been spammed. Anyone else notice those five posts about the shell oil.. [emoji57]


No. I havent but lately just trying to catch up with CDR posts.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My teenager is stressing me out!! Maybe I’m taking it to personal. I don’t know what to make of it or what to do! His dad is out of town for 2 weeks.
> I think I hate the teenager phase!! Give me diapers and snotty kids any day!!


Oh no. That is always a difficult phase. Generally when my kids act up I take away their faborite item. Usually their ipad. Or pocket money etc.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark friends, thank smeg it’s monday!!
> 
> up at 0400, gym time!! today requires a suna!
> View attachment 227101
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy!


Brrrrrrr. Good Morning. 
And have a goood morning and a productive workout at gym.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> I’m impressed you’re still working out. Well done, my strong-willed friend!
> I was up at 6:30 to get daughter ready to school.
> There’s a bit more daylight and even a promise of some sunshine. I’m much happier now than I was in November-December.


Good Morning
And also hope you have an awesome and productive day.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Boxing Day Adam. @Tidgy's Dad.
Hope you have an awesome one.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeuch!
> I don't even want to think about it!
> Good morning, Lena!
> Happy Boxing Day!



There’s no such thing as a Boxing Day in Orthodox countries. I believe it’s called—where I come from—a Hangover Day.  
Happy Boxing Day, Adam.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good mornooning cold dark friends, thank smeg it’s monday!!
> 
> up at 0400, gym time!! today requires a suna!
> View attachment 227101
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy!


Hello John, stay warm. It`s coooooooooooooooooooooold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Sauna sounds good.


Kristoff said:


> Good morning, John!
> I’m impressed you’re still working out. Well done, my strong-willed friend!
> I was up at 6:30 to get daughter ready to school.
> There’s a bit more daylight and even a promise of some sunshine. I’m much happier now than I was in November-December.


Good afternoon Lena. Here is a nice song for you my friend. I always think of you and your little daugther when I listen to tis song:


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello John, stay warm. It`s coooooooooooooooooooooold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Sauna sounds good.
> 
> Good afternoon Lena. Here is a nice song for you my friend. I always think of you and your little daugther when I listen to tis song:



Thank you, my lovely friend! I didn’t know this song. It’s so true.  I had a post about it earlier on Instagram:


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, very cunning, a step above your usual spammer.
> Did anyone report them?


I guess it has been taken care of. I can't find any spam????


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I guess it has been taken care of. I can't find any spam????


I went back to look for them and they are gone. Last I counted before going to bed there was 16 posts on different threads all talking about a new shell oil product giving out free samples. Then it provided a link.. I did not click the link[emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Morning roommates


----------



## DE42

Anyone want coffee?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227115
> 
> 
> Anyone want coffee?


Done had my two cups! I'm still not very awake though..


----------



## Bambam1989

Really foggy here this morning. There was a car wreck in front of our driveway, heard the BANG from inside.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having a sprinkly, gloomy day. Couldn't get the dog to go out for her morning ablutions. How the heck can they hold it so long?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I guess it has been taken care of. I can't find any spam????





Bambam1989 said:


> I went back to look for them and they are gone. Last I counted before going to bed there was 16 posts on different threads all talking about a new shell oil product giving out free samples. Then it provided a link.. I did not click the link[emoji6]



Yep, looks like someone took care of those posts. I used the Report feature on a few of them. It’s oil good now.


----------



## DE42

I'm fixing lunch. 
Blackened salmon, fried green beans, and jalapeno poppers.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm fixing lunch.
> Blackened salmon, fried green beans, and jalapeno poppers.


JALEPENO POPPERS!!!
Those are SO good. Ever have "armadillo eggs"?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> JALEPENO POPPERS!!!
> Those are SO good. Ever have "armadillo eggs"?


Nope what's that like?


----------



## DE42




----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I just caught up. Phew!

I hope all is well


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, my lovely friend! I didn’t know this song. It’s so true.  I had a post about it earlier on Instagram:
> View attachment 227103



What a beautiful child! [emoji173]️ She looks serene and confident! Good job, Elena![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Yep, looks like someone took care of those posts. I used the Report feature on a few of them. It’s oil good now.



I saw that pun!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I'm fixing lunch.
> Blackened salmon, fried green beans, and jalapeno poppers.



It was all good until you got to the “jalapeño” part.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but we only get one present each, second time around.
> And it keeps wifey happy, so that's worthwhile.


Happy wife happy life.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> It was all good until you got to the “jalapeño” part.[emoji33]


It was good. And would not have been too bad a meal if I had not followed it with candy lol


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Nope what's that like?


Take your Jalepenos and cut them in half length ways so that they look like boats (remove the seeds too)
In a bowl, mix together some cream cheese and some cheddar cheese (I like extra sharp). Fill your Jalepenos with the cream cheese mixture.
Then lay a strip of uncooked bacon on the top of of each pepper half.(cut to length)
Bake in a casserole dish at about 400F until the bacon is cooked to your liking.(about 20-35 minutes). Then eat them armadillo eggs!
*No armadillos are harmed in the making of this dish*


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Take your Jalepenos and cut them in half length ways so that they look like boats (remove the seeds too)
> In a bowl, mix together some cream cheese and some cheddar cheese (I like extra sharp). Fill your Jalepenos with the cream cheese mixture.
> Then lay a strip of uncooked bacon on the top of of each pepper half.(cut to length)
> Bake in a casserole dish at about 400F until the bacon is cooked to your liking.(about 20-35 minutes). Then eat them armadillo eggs!
> *No armadillos are harmed in the making of this dish*


Awesome sounds great!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227115
> 
> 
> Anyone want coffee?


I want that rooster ! and the coffee too...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone!


Good Evening.

How are you doing?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Evening.
> 
> How are you doing?


I am doing great.. already looking forward to a mid day nap!
How about you?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I went back to look for them and they are gone. Last I counted before going to bed there was 16 posts on different threads all talking about a new shell oil product giving out free samples. Then it provided a link.. I did not click the link[emoji6]


Very clever. I never click links I don't know. They could always have a virus on them.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Morning roommates


Good Evening.

How are you doing?


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Really foggy here this morning. There was a car wreck in front of our driveway, heard the BANG from inside.


Hopefully no one is hurt ! Good evening. 
A stupid question, do you have another name, not BamBam ? Sorry but I don`t know your name.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227115
> 
> 
> Anyone want coffee?


Yes please. Milk and two sugars please. I am craving sweet stuff probably because I am tired.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Good Evening.
> 
> How are you doing?


I'm ok. Just waiting on time to go to work.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Done had my two cups! I'm still not very awake though..


It is 20.06 here and I still feel like I need coffee.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yes please. Milk and two sugars please. I am craving sweet stuff probably because I am tired.


I've got a bag of home made candy!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Really foggy here this morning. There was a car wreck in front of our driveway, heard the BANG from inside.


I hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a sprinkly, gloomy day. Couldn't get the dog to go out for her morning ablutions. How the heck can they hold it so long?


Mine don't. If I we dont let her out in time she will do it on the tiles in the lounge. And can't blame her because it would be our fault for not letting her out on time.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully no one is hurt ! Good evening.
> A stupid question, do you have another name, not BamBam ? Sorry but I don`t know your name.


My given name is Brandy. Bambam is a nickname that was given to me by my nieces and nephews. Then everyone started calling me that because my temper was like bambam from "The Flintstones"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep, looks like someone took care of those posts. I used the Report feature on a few of them. It’s oil good now.


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm fixing lunch.
> Blackened salmon, fried green beans, and jalapeno poppers.


Oohh sounds really yummy


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> JALEPENO POPPERS!!!
> Those are SO good. Ever have "armadillo eggs"?


Thats on a menu?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227123


Looks very yummy... but not enough ( for me ).


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I just caught up. Phew!
> 
> I hope all is well


All good. How is your event coming along?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> What a beautiful child! [emoji173]️ She looks serene and confident! Good job, Elena![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I thought the same thing. She also has an awesome smile.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I just caught up. Phew!
> 
> I hope all is well


Hope you are well too. Good evening Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> What a beautiful child! [emoji173]️ She looks serene and confident! Good job, Elena![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Totally agree !


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I saw that pun!!!! [emoji6]


Me too. Me too. Do we get points for picking it up?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> It was all good until you got to the “jalapeño” part.[emoji33]


Don't you like jalapeno's?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It was good. And would not have been too bad a meal if I had not followed it with candy lol


Hmm candy sounds good too.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Take your Jalepenos and cut them in half length ways so that they look like boats (remove the seeds too)
> In a bowl, mix together some cream cheese and some cheddar cheese (I like extra sharp). Fill your Jalepenos with the cream cheese mixture.
> Then lay a strip of uncooked bacon on the top of of each pepper half.(cut to length)
> Bake in a casserole dish at about 400F until the bacon is cooked to your liking.(about 20-35 minutes). Then eat them armadillo eggs!
> *No armadillos are harmed in the making of this dish*


Oh got to try that.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am doing great.. already looking forward to a mid day nap!
> How about you?


All good for the start of the working week. Going on leave next week and can't wait.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm ok. Just waiting on time to go to work.


Thank goodness I am done with work today.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've got a bag of home made candy!


Save some for me.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Looks very yummy... but not enough ( for me ).


That's probably why I eat the candy after lol


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I'm fixing lunch.
> Blackened salmon, fried green beans, and jalapeno poppers.


The fried green beans sounds good. I love green beans, but have never fried them. In butter, right?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Mine don't. If I we dont let her out in time she will do it on the tiles in the lounge. And can't blame her because it would be our fault for not letting her out on time.


My old ladies ( dogs ) sometimes use the bathroom .... but that is no problem. It is easy to clean. When dogs are getting old they behave in some things like young puppies again.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227123


Ah. . . paper plate = no dishes to wash! Good job!!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My given name is Brandy. Bambam is a nickname that was given to me by my nieces and nephews. Then everyone started calling me that because my temper was like bambam from "The Flintstones"


Okay, thank you. When I should call you Bambam I will do. Or should I say Brandy ? Both sounds nice !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . paper plate = no dishes to wash! Good job!!


A man`s household ! LOL !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Okay, thank you. When I should call you Bambam I will do. Or should I say Brandy ? Both sounds nice !


Either is fine! [emoji6] I answer to both


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Mine don't. If I we dont let her out in time she will do it on the tiles in the lounge. And can't blame her because it would be our fault for not letting her out on time.


Misty is crate trained. . . that is to say, Misty's 'crate' is my bedroom. She has NEVER had an accident in my bedroom, her crate or safe place.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh got to try that.


I'm not fond of jalapenos. I wonder if green chilis would work as well. The kind that aren't hot like what they make chili rellenos out of.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My old ladies ( dogs ) sometimes use the bathroom .... but that is no problem. It is easy to clean. When dogs are getting old they behave in some things like young puppies again.


My dog is 11 years old . We had to put the male dog down in 2017 as he became sick quite suddenly and on investigation it turned out that he had prostrate cancer. The thing was he never acted sick until the last. And then he started couging and didn't want to eat at all. I was quite devastated.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> That's probably why I eat the candy after lol


Good idea !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Either is fine! [emoji6] I answer to both


Okay


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The fried green beans sounds good. I love green beans, but have never fried them. In butter, right?


They are nice fried in butter.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not fond of jalapenos. I wonder if green chilis would work as well. The kind that aren't hot like what they make chili rellenos out of.


Because my daughter can't handle too much spice, I will often soak my sliced and gutted Jalepenos in scalding hot water. This causes the heat to come out of the pepper but not the flavor. You still get an occasional spicy slice but very few.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not fond of jalapenos. I wonder if green chilis would work as well. The kind that aren't hot like what they make chili rellenos out of.


Would they be big enough to stuff with filling?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> My dog is 11 years old . We had to put the male dog down in 2017 as he became sick quite suddenly and on investigation it turned out that he had prostrate cancer. The thing was he never acted sick until the last. And then he started couging and didn't want to eat at all. I was quite devastated.


Sorry to hear that. Often cancer build metastases in the lungs and that causes the coughing.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Because my daughter can't handle too much spice, I will often soak my sliced and gutted Jalepenos in scalding hot water. This causes the heat to come out of the pepper but not the flavor. You still get an occasional spicy slice but very few.


I have to remember that. My youngest sister made them for a starter one christmas and she had to walk around with her fingers in a cold ice cloth for the rest of the day as the oil from the jalapenos got into her cuticles etc and were burning something fierce.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Would they be big enough to stuff with filling?


Yes, they're about as big as a bell pepper:

Chili relleno -


----------



## Bee62

Why think some people that animals can`t speak ?
They do, but often people are not able to understand them ....


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> My dog is 11 years old . We had to put the male dog down in 2017 as he became sick quite suddenly and on investigation it turned out that he had prostrate cancer. The thing was he never acted sick until the last. And then he started couging and didn't want to eat at all. I was quite devastated.


I'm really not looking forward to the day when Misty passes. She's over large for her breed, and I know that probably shortens her life. She's my faithful companion. I love that dog. She's only about 4, so I'm hoping she'll be here a lot longer. Maybe even last as long as me! Fingers crossed.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Often cancer build metastases in the lungs and that causes the coughing.


Yes. That is what we found out. The strange thing is that he had been neutered when he was young so it was strange that he got prostrate cancer. In all the Vet shows I have watched they always say that dogs which are not neutered are more prone to prostrate cancer. At least he is in a happy place now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Why think some people that animals can`t speak ?
> They do, but often people are not able to understand them ....


I don't have my speakers plugged in, but that's just the cutest video! Wish I could have heard them.


----------



## Bee62

more talking cats


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, they're about as big as a bell pepper:
> 
> Chili relleno -
> View attachment 227129


Oh Wow. Yip they are big enough. Lol they will be much easier to stuff than the jalapenos.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I don't have my speakers plugged in, but that's just the cutest video! Wish I could have heard them.


Can you plug the speakers in ?


----------



## johnandjade

good evenooning wibblers! 
1900, nearly bed time!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes. That is what we found out. The strange thing is that he had been neutered when he was young so it was strange that he got prostrate cancer. In all the Vet shows I have watched they always say that dogs which are not neutered are more prone to prostrate cancer. At least he is in a happy place now.


That is in fact strange ! I also always heard that neutered male dogs should not get prostata cancer. 
I bet he is in a happy place now, over the rainbow bridge. Do you know the rainbow bridge story ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Can you plug the speakers in ?


It's getting too hard for me to get down on the floor then back up again, so I don't do it. The computer is on the floor under the desk, so, no, I can't plug them in. When William (my tortoise partner) comes up from San Diego next time I'll see if he'll do it for me.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning wibblers!
> 1900, nearly bed time!


Good evening John. Bed time at 1900 ? That would be too early for me, but to get up at 400 is too early for me too !
Sleep well ! Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's getting too hard for me to get down on the floor then back up again, so I don't do it. The computer is on the floor under the desk, so, no, I can't plug them in. When William (my tortoise partner) comes up from San Diego next time I'll see if he'll do it for me.


Okay, I understand. I can make a bookmark on the video with the talking cats on my PC and when you have your speakers plugged I can post it again.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really not looking forward to the day when Misty passes. She's over large for her breed, and I know that probably shortens her life. She's my faithful companion. I love that dog. She's only about 4, so I'm hoping she'll be here a lot longer. Maybe even last as long as me! Fingers crossed.


Oh I hope so for you too. I have seen a pic of Misty she is a beautiful dog.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning wibblers!
> 1900, nearly bed time!


Good Evening.
I would imagine you would be feeling quite tired round about now.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is in fact strange ! I also always heard that neutered male dogs should not get prostata cancer.
> I bet he is in a happy place now, over the rainbow bridge. Do you know the rainbow bridge story ?


No I don't. Please tell me.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I have to remember that. My youngest sister made them for a starter one christmas and she had to walk around with her fingers in a cold ice cloth for the rest of the day as the oil from the jalapenos got into her cuticles etc and were burning something fierce.


Yeah, it tends to linger when you get it on your skin. I always wear gloves now.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yeah, it tends to linger when you get it on your skin. I always wear gloves now.


My sister has just never done it again. Which works just as well as gloves. Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, they're about as big as a bell pepper:
> 
> Chili relleno -
> View attachment 227129


A pepper that size will require extra bacon! [emoji2]


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> The fried green beans sounds good. I love green beans, but have never fried them. In butter, right?


Grapeseed oil actually


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No I don't. Please tell me.



The Rainbow Bridge :


----------



## Bee62




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The Rainbow Bridge :


Oh that is beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Also quite beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh that is beautiful. Thank you.


I like to think that all my pets that are gone are there.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I like to think that all my pets that are gone are there.


I was just thinking that I will have quite a few running to meet me. As I have had alot of pets over the years. I love animals.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is bedtime again. So Good Night all. Enjoy your day and sleep tight to those going to sleep.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I was just thinking that I will have quite a few running to meet me. As I have had alot of pets over the years. I love animals.


Me too. There will be a lot running to me too.
Good night Carol and sleep well.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Me too. There will be a lot running to me too.
> Good night Carol and sleep well.


You too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Freezing cold is gone, hovering st 0C/32F, but a wet mix of rain, sleet slow is sliding through here. Most schools, federal and state governments early dismissal. All Mondays should be 5 or 6 hours of work, transition to 8, then half day on Friday.


----------



## johnandjade

nos da, gute abend and catch yi after!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Don't you like jalapeno's?



Things like hot peppers set off a bad reaction in my throat, and sometimes it can make it difficult to breathe. [emoji51]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> My dog is 11 years old . We had to put the male dog down in 2017 as he became sick quite suddenly and on investigation it turned out that he had prostrate cancer. The thing was he never acted sick until the last. And then he started couging and didn't want to eat at all. I was quite devastated.



SO sorry that happened. [emoji20]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I have to remember that. My youngest sister made them for a starter one christmas and she had to walk around with her fingers in a cold ice cloth for the rest of the day as the oil from the jalapenos got into her cuticles etc and were burning something fierce.



Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

More turtles in the news with discussion on climate change’s impact on the sex of green sea turtles... increase in temperatures means more females.

https://relay.nationalgeographic.co...and-sex-temperature?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I didn't.


Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy Boxing Day Adam. @Tidgy's Dad.
> Hope you have an awesome one.


It's pretty good so far, thanks! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> There’s no such thing as a Boxing Day in Orthodox countries. I believe it’s called—where I come from—a Hangover Day.
> Happy Boxing Day, Adam.


No hangover! 
Or boxing! 
Lots of fun, though! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, my lovely friend! I didn’t know this song. It’s so true.  I had a post about it earlier on Instagram:
> View attachment 227103


Lovely. 
i'm sure you'll love each other.
Though there's bound to be a scrap or two!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep, looks like someone took care of those posts. I used the Report feature on a few of them. It’s oil good now.


I should coco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm fixing lunch.
> Blackened salmon, fried green beans, and jalapeno poppers.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone!


A bit late, but Good Morning! 
Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy wife happy life.


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Me too. Me too. Do we get points for picking it up?


No!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Either is fine! [emoji6] I answer to both


Hello, Both!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Misty is crate trained. . . that is to say, Misty's 'crate' is my bedroom. She has NEVER had an accident in my bedroom, her crate or safe place.


Tidgy is toilet trained.
In the mornings, i get her up and put her on our little table by the sofa.
She pees and sometimes poops if she needs to.
In the evening, back on the table for some treats and same again.
If she ever needs to go at other times she will look up at me and give a certain pulling in and out of the head, but won't go until I put her on the table. The number of accidents is a handful a year and only because i'm not paying attention.
She also sometimes goes in her soaks or outside which she knows is permitted.
(of course we clean the table and use a disinfectant)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> My dog is 11 years old . We had to put the male dog down in 2017 as he became sick quite suddenly and on investigation it turned out that he had prostrate cancer. The thing was he never acted sick until the last. And then he started couging and didn't want to eat at all. I was quite devastated.


I'm very sorry to hear this. 
Pets are family and it can be quite devastating when they pass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really not looking forward to the day when Misty passes. She's over large for her breed, and I know that probably shortens her life. She's my faithful companion. I love that dog. She's only about 4, so I'm hoping she'll be here a lot longer. Maybe even last as long as me! Fingers crossed.


Let's hope you're both around for a good while yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> good evenooning wibblers!
> 1900, nearly bed time!


Good evening, John! 
Though you're probably kipping by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is in fact strange ! I also always heard that neutered male dogs should not get prostata cancer.
> I bet he is in a happy place now, over the rainbow bridge. Do you know the rainbow bridge story ?


I love Rainbow Bridge! 
It made me cry the first time I read it, here on the Forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well it is bedtime again. So Good Night all. Enjoy your day and sleep tight to those going to sleep.


Night night, Carol! 
And pleasant dreams of the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> More turtles in the news with discussion on climate change’s impact on the sex of green sea turtles... increase in temperatures means more females.
> 
> https://relay.nationalgeographic.co...and-sex-temperature?__twitter_impression=true


Interesting. 
We are living through the sixth great extinction.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interesting.
> We are living through the sixth great extinction.


The question is will we live through it? Or are we going to be the reason for our own demise?


----------



## DE42




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> The question is will we live through it? Or are we going to be the reason for our own demise?


Irrelevant. 
Life will continue. 
We are unimportant


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227151


Indeed! 
Life's good!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Irrelevant.
> Life will continue.
> We are unimportant


True words of wisdom.


----------



## DE42




----------



## DE42




----------



## DE42




----------



## DE42

I'm Listening to music alone in th CDR lol


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm Listening to music alone in th CDR lol


Actually I've been here for a while, just sitting quietly in one of the corners.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Irrelevant.
> Life will continue.
> We are unimportant



I agree.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Actually I've been here for a while, just sitting quietly in one of the corners.


Well hello there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm Listening to music alone in th CDR lol


The armadillos were enjoying it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nearly always someone lurking about. 
Lurk. Lurk.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well hello there


Hello. Hope work went well


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The armadillos were enjoying it.


I think the pirate got nostalgic after the first one and went on a walk about.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello. Hope work went well


Still here and will be for a little over an hour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think the pirate got nostalgic after the first one and went on a walk about.


Haven't seen the Pirate for nearly a year. 
His Leprechaun Substitute quite likes a bit of music though.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Irrelevant.
> Life will continue.
> We are unimportant



Signed: Bacteria 
 
“We” would be changed to “humans”
(


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> More turtles in the news with discussion on climate change’s impact on the sex of green sea turtles... increase in temperatures means more females.
> 
> https://relay.nationalgeographic.co...and-sex-temperature?__twitter_impression=true



116 to 1? Unbelievable.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> My dog is 11 years old . We had to put the male dog down in 2017 as he became sick quite suddenly and on investigation it turned out that he had prostrate cancer. The thing was he never acted sick until the last. And then he started couging and didn't want to eat at all. I was quite devastated.



So sorry about this.  They are indeed our family members.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really not looking forward to the day when Misty passes. She's over large for her breed, and I know that probably shortens her life. She's my faithful companion. I love that dog. She's only about 4, so I'm hoping she'll be here a lot longer. Maybe even last as long as me! Fingers crossed.



Misty is beautiful. Have you had her since she was a puppy?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why think some people that animals can`t speak ?
> They do, but often people are not able to understand them ....



These are such a chatty couple!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> more talking cats



A long but accurate guide. I think many of these videos were made in Turkey - everything, including the cats, looks too familiar. 
My favorite video of talking cats is this one:


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Things like hot peppers set off a bad reaction in my throat, and sometimes it can make it difficult to breathe. [emoji51]


Mmmmmm. That is no good.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> SO sorry that happened. [emoji20]


Thank you. It is always sad and I miss him. But it is a fact of life unfortunately.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!


[emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is toilet trained.
> In the mornings, i get her up and put her on our little table by the sofa.
> She pees and sometimes poops if she needs to.
> In the evening, back on the table for some treats and same again.
> If she ever needs to go at other times she will look up at me and give a certain pulling in and out of the head, but won't go until I put her on the table. The number of accidents is a handful a year and only because i'm not paying attention.
> She also sometimes goes in her soaks or outside which she knows is permitted.
> (of course we clean the table and use a disinfectant)


Wow that is impressive.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this.
> Pets are family and it can be quite devastating when they pass.


Thank you Adam. I was, especially as it was totally out of the blue. I miss him but have had many pets all my life so know the deal. Life is short enjoy every moment with them as generally you will outlive them.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Carol!
> And pleasant dreams of the Rainbow Bridge!


I very rarely dream. As I take sleeping tablets to help me sleep. Long story. But when I do dream it is normally very wierd dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Actually I've been here for a while, just sitting quietly in one of the corners.


Are you trying to see if you can catch the woolspider?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So sorry about this.  They are indeed our family members.


Thank you. Yes they are very much our family.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam. I was, especially as it was totally out of the blue. I miss him but have had many pets all my life so know the deal. Life is short enjoy every moment with them as generally you will outlive them.


That is of course not inclusive of torts.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is of course not inclusive of torts.



Good morning, Carol! Do your children love animals as much as you do?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! Do your children love animals as much as you do?


Yes they do. My youngest became a vegetarian because he does not agree with killing animals and treating them badly.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! Do your children love animals as much as you do?


And Good Morning 
Hope you are having a good one so far.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, back to our Climate Change topic..... now we have reports that bats are dying in Australia due to heat wave

http://www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/2...80109070833282.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!



Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, back to our Climate Change topic..... now we have reports that bats are dying in Australia due to heat wave
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/2...80109070833282.html?__twitter_impression=true



The number of fruit bats is at nuisance levels in many places. Many Aussies are in favour of a cull. They were dreadful in Sydney when my husband was based there. A little natural selection in this case might work well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> The number of fruit bats is at nuisance levels in many places. Many Aussies are in favour of a cull. They were dreadful in Sydney when my husband was based there. A little natural selection in this case might work well.



Yes...probably true for a lot of critters. We are hoping the extreme cold temps that we had here the last two weeks will help knock back the nasty deer ticks (carriers of Lyme Disease). Possibly the same with the non-native Florida iguanas, etc.that are dropping due to freezing temps. Kind of like Sir Darwin and “natural selection.”


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...probably true for a lot of critters. We are hoping the extreme cold temps that we had here the last two weeks will help knock back the nasty deer ticks (carriers of Lyme Disease). Possibly the same with the non-native Florida iguanas, etc.that are dropping due to freezing temps. Kind of like Sir Darwin and “natural selection.”



Except that what you get in the next freeze is a frost resistant population that continues to expand... You can’t win really. 

My daughter is an ecologist and spends a lot of time in the field. Ticks in the areas she works in are a huge problem. She always has a tick remover on her and ends up having blood tests at regular intervals.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A long but accurate guide. I think many of these videos were made in Turkey - everything, including the cats, looks too familiar.
> My favorite video of talking cats is this one:


GREAT ! Cats are too funny !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam. I was, especially as it was totally out of the blue. I miss him but have had many pets all my life so know the deal. Life is short enjoy every moment with them as generally you will outlive them.


So true. 
But Tidgy will outlive us all, one hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, back to our Climate Change topic..... now we have reports that bats are dying in Australia due to heat wave
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/2...80109070833282.html?__twitter_impression=true


Poor bats
I'm rather fond of bats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, all! 
Just a quick pop in to say,'Hi!'
Christmas finally over, a clearing, cleaning and tidying day today. 
Quite glad it's done for another year, it's really very tiring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Misty is beautiful. Have you had her since she was a puppy?


Yes. She was a couple months old when I got her.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So true.
> But Tidgy will outlive us all, one hopes.


Most definitely


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor bats
> I'm rather fond of bats.


Does that mean you also like Batman?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, all!
> Just a quick pop in to say,'Hi!'
> Christmas finally over, a clearing, cleaning and tidying day today.
> Quite glad it's done for another year, it's really very tiring.


Good luck on the cleaning and clearing etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Does that mean you also like Batman?


It's okay. 
Some are very good, some less so, one or two terrible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good luck on the cleaning and clearing etc.


Just having a coffee break.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just having a coffee break.


Those are mandatory.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Those are mandatory.


Yes, I tend to spend more time on coffee break than actually doing anything. 
I should be a council worker!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I tend to spend more time on coffee break than actually doing anything.
> I should be a council worker!


Whahaha.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, all!
> Just a quick pop in to say,'Hi!'
> Christmas finally over, a clearing, cleaning and tidying day today.
> Quite glad it's done for another year, it's really very tiring.


And that is why i have had no Christmas decoration this year !  I bought a little conifer that was decorated for the dining room table and that was it. 
Without children Christmas is not so important, me think.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening to all your lovely roomies
Today was sullie weighting day !
All of my 3 young shelled children gained 200 gr in one month. They grow like weeds. They are 18 months old.



Leo weights 1687 Gram, Matilda 1437gr and Valentine 1380 gr


----------



## Yvonne G

those are beauties for sure, Sabine! Are you feeding them meal worms? The shells are perfect.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> those are beauties for sure, Sabine! Are you feeding them meal worms? The shells are perfect.


Caught ! 
Yes, I fed them mealworms. They love it but I stopped it. I know too much protein...
Thank you for the praise of their shells.


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne G


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> And that is why i have had no Christmas decoration this year !  I bought a little conifer that was decorated for the dining room table and that was it.
> Without children Christmas is not so important, me think.


The decoration maybe not other than to make it feel like Christmas. But the sentiment is still important I think.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I tend to spend more time on coffee break than actually doing anything.
> I should be a council worker!



HA HA HA!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to all your lovely roomies
> Today was sullie weighting day !
> All of my 3 young shelled children gained 200 gr in one month. They grow like weeds. They are 18 months old.
> View attachment 227188
> 
> 
> Leo weights 1687 Gram, Matilda 1437gr and Valentine 1380 gr



GOSH! They’re BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to all your lovely roomies
> Today was sullie weighting day !
> All of my 3 young shelled children gained 200 gr in one month. They grow like weeds. They are 18 months old.
> View attachment 227188
> 
> 
> Leo weights 1687 Gram, Matilda 1437gr and Valentine 1380 gr


Well done Leo, Matilda and Valentine. Good liitle torts. You are making your Mommy happy.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G
> View attachment 227191
> 
> 
> View attachment 227193
> 
> 
> View attachment 227194
> 
> 
> View attachment 227195
> 
> 
> View attachment 227196
> 
> 
> View attachment 227197
> 
> 
> View attachment 227198
> 
> 
> View attachment 227199
> 
> 
> View attachment 227200
> 
> 
> View attachment 227201



OH, MY!!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
They are tortoise PERFECTION!!!![emoji173]️
(...love those cute bootie shots![emoji38])


----------



## Moozillion

Today has gotten unexpected busy- not in a bad way- just busy! [emoji12]
So I’m just dashing in to say “Hi,” then dashing out again! [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> GOSH! They’re BEAUTIFUL!!!!


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Today has gotten unexpected busy- not in a bad way- just busy! [emoji12]
> So I’m just dashing in to say “Hi,” then dashing out again! [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji38]


I think everybody is dashing in and out again as everybody has gotten busy. Have a good day though.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Another busy day.

It started by taking son to the physio. Like me he has issues with his back; the physio says that we are very alike physiologically. Unlike me he has been getting straightened out regularly since he was about 9 and hopefully he won't get into as much trouble as I have done over the years.

Then I attended my friend, former neighbour and former co-Guider's funeral. The church was absolutely packed. She was very active in Guiding, Sailing, Tennis and the church and it seemed that everyone from all organisations and the village had turned out. It was standing room only for late comers and sharing hymn books for everyone. To close the service, we sang "Taps", the traditional song sung at the end of Girl Guide meetings... which left all of us involved in Guiding rather emotional. Afterwards, at the wake, the Guiding contingent sat together... about 20 of us... and caught up. Some I haven't seen for more than 15 years... A plan was hatched for a get-together. It will be really good if that comes off. Mary would have been pleased with us. She would have told everyone off for making a fuss while secretly enjoying the occasion, but approved of the planning for a potentially riotous weekend that ensued 

So now, I'm back home. Luton Town v Peterborough United is on the television, so I guess I'll surf the net for the next hour and a half


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Another busy day.
> 
> It started by taking son to the physio. Like me he has issues with his back; the physio says that we are very alike physiologically. Unlike me he has been getting straightened out regularly since he was about 9 and hopefully he won't get into as much trouble as I have done over the years.
> 
> Then I attended my friend, former neighbour and former co-Guider's funeral. The church was absolutely packed. She was very active in Guiding, Sailing, Tennis and the church and it seemed that everyone from all organisations and the village had turned out. It was standing room only for late comers and sharing hymn books for everyone. To close the service, we sang "Taps", the traditional song sung at the end of Girl Guide meetings... which left all of us involved in Guiding rather emotional. Afterwards, at the wake, the Guiding contingent sat together... about 20 of us... and caught up. Some I haven't seen for more than 15 years... A plan was hatched for a get-together. It will be really good if that comes off. Mary would have been pleased with us. She would have told everyone off for making a fuss while secretly enjoying the occasion, but approved of the planning for a potentially riotous weekend that ensued
> 
> So now, I'm back home. Luton Town v Peterborough United is on the television, so I guess I'll surf the net for the next hour and a half


So sad that today was the funeral. However glad that you got to catch up with old friends. I hope the organised get together happens.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mixed bag of info....work flow getting normal now that most our offices and ppl are back following Christmas, New Years, and Christmas break again. Had our local gas and electric guy out after work to install a brand spanking new, WiFi enabled thermostat. Look ma, hands free settings, from a room away, or across the ocean. Ohh...after our freeze, temps hit 51 today....but weather team says we are in a drought! Least amount of rain in 121 Years....yes Years. No precipitation!

Sully having his lunch..


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The decoration maybe not other than to make it feel like Christmas. But the sentiment is still important I think.


That`s true.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> GOSH! They’re BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thank you Bea.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well done Leo, Matilda and Valentine. Good liitle torts. You are making your Mommy happy.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> OH, MY!!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> They are tortoise PERFECTION!!!![emoji173]️
> (...love those cute bootie shots![emoji38])


Some people like butt pics of torts more than front pics ( so I`ve read here on TFO )


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I agree.


Thank you Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And that is why i have had no Christmas decoration this year !  I bought a little conifer that was decorated for the dining room table and that was it.
> Without children Christmas is not so important, me think.


I think wifey would disagree with you! 
She adores Christmas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening to all your lovely roomies
> Today was sullie weighting day !
> All of my 3 young shelled children gained 200 gr in one month. They grow like weeds. They are 18 months old.
> View attachment 227188
> 
> 
> Leo weights 1687 Gram, Matilda 1437gr and Valentine 1380 gr


Good evening, Sabine! 
Those are beautiful looking tortoises! 
Exceptional!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think wifey would disagree with you!
> She adores Christmas.


Good evening Adam. Everyone should do what he or she wants. When in Germany at the 1th of September all Christmas sweets in the stores appear and you hear the whole December Christmas songs in the stores too you are "feed up" with Christmas when it is ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine!
> Those are beautiful looking tortoises!
> Exceptional!


Thank you Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Today has gotten unexpected busy- not in a bad way- just busy! [emoji12]
> So I’m just dashing in to say “Hi,” then dashing out again! [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji38]


Hi, Bea! 
Have fun!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Some people like butt pics of torts more than front pics ( so I`ve read here on TFO )


I like ALL the tort pics! Front, back, sides it's a tort[emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Another busy day.
> 
> It started by taking son to the physio. Like me he has issues with his back; the physio says that we are very alike physiologically. Unlike me he has been getting straightened out regularly since he was about 9 and hopefully he won't get into as much trouble as I have done over the years.
> 
> Then I attended my friend, former neighbour and former co-Guider's funeral. The church was absolutely packed. She was very active in Guiding, Sailing, Tennis and the church and it seemed that everyone from all organisations and the village had turned out. It was standing room only for late comers and sharing hymn books for everyone. To close the service, we sang "Taps", the traditional song sung at the end of Girl Guide meetings... which left all of us involved in Guiding rather emotional. Afterwards, at the wake, the Guiding contingent sat together... about 20 of us... and caught up. Some I haven't seen for more than 15 years... A plan was hatched for a get-together. It will be really good if that comes off. Mary would have been pleased with us. She would have told everyone off for making a fuss while secretly enjoying the occasion, but approved of the planning for a potentially riotous weekend that ensued
> 
> So now, I'm back home. Luton Town v Peterborough United is on the television, so I guess I'll surf the net for the next hour and a half


Good evening, Linda. 
Sounds like a good send off.


----------



## DE42

I got all the notifications for this thread at one time!! I thought my phone was blowing up lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Mixed bag of info....work flow getting normal now that most our offices and ppl are back following Christmas, New Years, and Christmas break again. Had our local gas and electric guy out after work to install a brand spanking new, WiFi enabled thermostat. Look ma, hands free settings, from a room away, or across the ocean. Ohh...after our freeze, temps hit 51 today....but weather team says we are in a drought! Least amount of rain in 121 Years....yes Years. No precipitation!
> 
> Sully having his lunch..
> 
> View attachment 227213


Good afternoon, Mark.
Yes, I'm back to normal routine from tomorrow.
So I better book a holiday.


----------



## Bambam1989

I am exhausted. All this rain had caused some mud holes to form in our driveway, today me and the hubby shoveled rock gravel into them.. a whole truck bed full. My poor shoulders!


----------



## DE42




----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I am exhausted. All this rain had caused some mud holes to form in our driveway, today me and the hubby shoveled rock gravel into them.. a whole truck bed full. My poor shoulders!


Think of it as a new year's workout


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Everyone should do what he or she wants. When in Germany at the 1th of September all Christmas sweets in the stores appear and you hear the whole December Christmas songs in the stores too you are "feed up" with Christmas when it is ....


I understand. 
We don't get that here, though, Christmas is mostly ignored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I got all the notifications for this thread at one time!! I thought my phone was blowing up lol


Good afternoon, Dan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I am exhausted. All this rain had caused some mud holes to form in our driveway, today me and the hubby shoveled rock gravel into them.. a whole truck bed full. My poor shoulders!


I would have spent all day checking the gravel for fossils.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I got all the notifications for this thread at one time!! I thought my phone was blowing up lol


Mine did that the other day. I can't see my notifications once I open the app though. According to the notifications page on the app, I haven't gotten a notification since December 10th..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Mine did that the other day. I can't see my notifications once I open the app though. According to the notifications page on the app, I haven't gotten a notification since December 10th..


Interesting. I use taptalk is that what you use?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Interesting. I use taptalk is that what you use?


Tap what? I guess not since I don't know what that is.. lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I got all the notifications for this thread at one time!! I thought my phone was blowing up lol


Be careful ! Maybe your phone does one day with such a lot of posts. LOL !


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Tap what? I guess not since I don't know what that is.. lol


Its a 3rd party app.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I am exhausted. All this rain had caused some mud holes to form in our driveway, today me and the hubby shoveled rock gravel into them.. a whole truck bed full. My poor shoulders!


Oh, poor you. I hope your shoulders are better tomorrow. It is hard work to fill all those holes with rock gravel.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Oh, poor you. I hope your shoulders are better tomorrow. It is hard work to fill all those holes with rock gravel.


My muscles will probably be even worse tomorrow..


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My muscles will probably be even worse tomorrow..


Oh yeah, muscles tend to have a "hangover" after hard work.


----------



## DE42

Does this look right to you all?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227236
> 
> Does this look right to you all?


I don't notice anything suspicious. A little over priced..The size to age sounds reasonable. There is some pyramiding, but it's large enough to probably be safe from hatchling failure syndrome. 
As long as it is not a "send me money" it sounds ok. Were you interested in a sulcata?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't notice anything suspicious. A little over priced..The size to age sounds reasonable. There is some pyramiding, but it's large enough to probably be safe from hatchling failure syndrome.
> As long as it is not a "send me money" it sounds ok. Were you interested in a sulcata?


It just did not look right to me. That is the first one I had seen on my local Craigslist. 

As far as interested. Not right now. Maybe after I move in a year. I'm not sure which kind i really want yet. I like the leopard torts a lot though. 

Right now I'm just looking for turtles.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> It just did not look right to me. That is the first one I had seen on my local Craigslist.
> 
> As far as interested. Not right now. Maybe after I move in a year. I'm not sure which kind i really want yet. I like the leopard torts a lot though.
> 
> Right now I'm just looking for turtles.


The tort has a dirty face and pyramiding.. that photo does look familiar though..

My next torts will probably be a Indian star or a pancake tort. Although I dream of one day having radiated torts!


----------



## DE42

These look awesome but I'm what they are. Lol
I'm still new and learning about torts.


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm not sure what those are..I'm not an expert either


----------



## Bambam1989

They could be spider torts(that is a real type of tort)as far as I know


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227236
> 
> Does this look right to you all?


Looks pretty good if a little pricey.
It'll need a fair amount of space.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227237
> 
> These look awesome but I'm what they are. Lol
> I'm still new and learning about torts.


Those are Tent Tortoises, _Psammobates tentorius verroxii, _the Bushmanland subspecies from South West South Africa. 
Pretty rare.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Mixed bag of info....work flow getting normal now that most our offices and ppl are back following Christmas, New Years, and Christmas break again. Had our local gas and electric guy out after work to install a brand spanking new, WiFi enabled thermostat. Look ma, hands free settings, from a room away, or across the ocean. Ohh...after our freeze, temps hit 51 today....but weather team says we are in a drought! Least amount of rain in 121 Years....yes Years. No precipitation!
> 
> Sully having his lunch..
> 
> View attachment 227213


Wow that is a long time. Doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. Everyone should do what he or she wants. When in Germany at the 1th of September all Christmas sweets in the stores appear and you hear the whole December Christmas songs in the stores too you are "feed up" with Christmas when it is ....


That makes sense. That is way too early.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am exhausted. All this rain had caused some mud holes to form in our driveway, today me and the hubby shoveled rock gravel into them.. a whole truck bed full. My poor shoulders!


Oh shame. Tick exercise done for the day.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Mine did that the other day. I can't see my notifications once I open the app though. According to the notifications page on the app, I haven't gotten a notification since December 10th..


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My muscles will probably be even worse tomorrow..


How are they feeling so far?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those are Tent Tortoises, _Psammobates tentorius verroxii, _the Bushmanland subspecies from South West South Africa.
> Pretty rare.


They must be Rare as I have never seen them. They are beautiful though. When you say South West South Africa are you refering to Namibia?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates 
How are you lovies?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates
> How are you lovies?


We are good here in SA. How are you doing? Here is a little sunshine for you from my office window.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> We are good here in SA. How are you doing? Here is a little sunshine for you from my office window.
> View attachment 227264



I’ve heard and seen it raining sideways... but this is a first.. *horizontal sunshine! * Must be a scheme by the local tourist board to attract visitors?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m on the train heading for another London adventure today


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ve heard and seen it raining sideways... but this is a first.. *horizontal sunshine! * Must be a scheme by the local tourist board to attract visitors?


Whahaha. Sunshine comes in all forms and sizes.[emoji6] Not sure why the photo posted sideways.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m on the train heading for another London adventure today


Yay!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m on the train heading for another London adventure today


Can't wait to hear about your adventures.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> We are good here in SA. How are you doing? Here is a little sunshine for you from my office window.
> View attachment 227264


I’m doing good 
I’m working as well it’s still dark here.
It’s actually raining


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I’m doing good
> I’m working as well it’s still dark here.
> It’s actually raining


Didnt you say earlier that you guys were not getting any rain? If it was you then you should say it more often, as it seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227236
> 
> Does this look right to you all?


The little tort on the pic looks healthy to me. Do you want to buy her ?????


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The tort has a dirty face and pyramiding.. that photo does look familiar though..
> 
> My next torts will probably be a Indian star or a pancake tort. Although I dream of one day having radiated torts!


A dirty face from eating greens is not bad and the pyramiding seems not to be bad too. At that age torts are getting smooth again when they are kept in good and healthy conditions.
Btw: I am dreaming of an ALDABRA....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227237
> 
> These look awesome but I'm what they are. Lol
> I'm still new and learning about torts.


They are beautiful !
Do you know the saying: Learning by doing ...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That makes sense. That is way too early.


Christmas is in Germany a huge business for supermarkets and stores. I hate it, and I am pretty sure next month the Estern sweets are available in the supermarkets .............. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They must be Rare as I have never seen them. They are beautiful though. When you say South West South Africa are you refering to Namibia?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tent_tortoise


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates
> How are you lovies?


Good morning Noel. I am fine and I hope you are too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> They must be Rare as I have never seen them. They are beautiful though. When you say South West South Africa are you refering to Namibia?


Yes, Namibia but also Northern Cape Province, South Africa for this sub-species, others are found in other regions of South Africa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates
> How are you lovies?


Good morning, Noel! 
I'm good, bit a bit tired today.
Off up the post office in the rain now to fetch a parcel.
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m on the train heading for another London adventure today


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We are good here in SA. How are you doing? Here is a little sunshine for you from my office window.
> View attachment 227264


It's just a very steeply sloping car park.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m on the train heading for another London adventure today


Good luck for your big city adventure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Noel. I am fine and I hope you are too.


Good morning ccl Bee! 
Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning ccl Bee!
> Hope you have a lovely day!


Good morning Adam. 
Let`s see what the day will bring. A lot of money, a new love, an Aldabra tortoise, winning the lottery .....
I have a lot of ideas.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Christmas is in Germany a huge business for supermarkets and stores. I hate it, and I am pretty sure next month the Estern sweets are available in the supermarkets .............. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


Oh no. I don't mind thr2 hot cross buns being early. [emoji5] I love them.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tent_tortoise


Aaah thank you. Not Namibia. I should have just googled Tent tortoise. [emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Namibia but also Northern Cape Province, South Africa for this sub-species, others are found in other regions of South Africa.


Oh okay also Namibia. I have only driven through the Karoo so would not have seen them. And I stayed in a small town called Tsumeb when I was a child so probably would not have noticed them or remember if I did see them anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> I'm good, bit a bit tired today.
> Off up the post office in the rain now to fetch a parcel.
> How about you?


Yay it is raining. And unless you are a witch won't do you any harm walking in it anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's just a very steeply sloping car park.


Yes. We have Spider-Man powers here. And we park our cars like that to save space.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam.
> Let`s see what the day will bring. A lot of money, a new love, an Aldabra tortoise, winning the lottery .....
> I have a lot of ideas.


I hope all your idea's become a reality.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I hope all your idea's become a reality.


 That would be too much ..... even for me


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That would be too much ..... even for me


Well the lottery would allow you to get a bigger place. Then you can get more tortoises. And you would not need to work so can find your love and spend lots of time with your torts and cats[emoji1] . It's a win win situation


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well the lottery would allow you to get a bigger place. Then you can get more tortoises. And you would not need to work so can find your love and spend lots of time with your torts and cats[emoji1] . It's a win win situation


Hmmmm, I like the way you are thinking !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Adam.
> Let`s see what the day will bring. A lot of money, a new love, an Aldabra tortoise, winning the lottery .....
> I have a lot of ideas.


You'll need to win the lottery to buy an Aldabra!
Still, it's good to dream, I really hope you get your heart's desire!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yay it is raining. And unless you are a witch won't do you any harm walking in it anyway.


Indeed. 
But getting damp and cold is a little dangerous for me, but i've done it and am now safely home and mostly dry.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> But getting damp and cold is a little dangerous for me, but i've done it and am now safely home and mostly dry.


Yayyyyyyy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, i went to the post office in the rain to pick up a tracked parcel from a very kind chap on Fossil Forum.
The post office told me, that I now had to pick up my parcels from a different sub post office in the heart of the medina, nearer to where I live.
So I had to walk down the hill and through the narrow twisting streets to there.
Picked up the little box.
Now, this new post office is very small, so instead of the parcels being out the back in the post room, they are just stacked in the corner.
When the man went to sort through for my fossil box, I noticed a big box and one word on the side leapt out at me! !

COVINGTON ! ! ! !

Wait I minute, I recognize that location.

And sure enough it was a massive box from Bea!
@Moozillion
Your parcel arrived weeks ago and has been sitting in this sub post office, someone has nicked my delivery note, or not bothered giving it to me.
So I struggled home through the snaking alleyways in the drizzle carrying my small but heavy fossil parcel and Bea's enormous box ! ! !

Not that i'm complaining, the excitement kept me going and after i'd got my breath back...............

Photos to follow, but I have a lesson in a minute, so can't transfer them til later!

Thank you so much, Mooz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Delightful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Can't wait to see the pics!

Sounds like an adventure. I'm glad you made it back ok


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i went to the post office in the rain to pick up a tracked parcel from a very kind chap on Fossil Forum.
> The post office told me, that I now had to pick up my parcels from a different sub post office in the heart of the medina, nearer to where I live.
> So I had to walk down the hill and through the narrow twisting streets to there.
> Picked up the little box.
> Now, this new post office is very small, so instead of the parcels being out the back in the post room, they are just stacked in the corner.
> When the man went to sort through for my fossil box, I noticed a big box and one word on the side leapt out at me! !
> 
> COVINGTON ! ! ! !
> 
> Wait I minute, I recognize that location.
> 
> And sure enough it was a massive box from Bea!
> @Moozillion
> Your parcel arrived weeks ago and has been sitting in this sub post office, someone has nicked my delivery note, or not bothered giving it to me.
> So I struggled home through the snaking alleyways in the drizzle carrying my small but heavy fossil parcel and Bea's enormous box ! ! !
> 
> Not that i'm complaining, the excitement kept me going and after i'd got my breath back...............
> 
> Photos to follow, but I have a lesson in a minute, so can't transfer them til later!
> 
> Thank you so much, Mooz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Delightful!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea!!! This is so exciting. I'm so glad fate showed you that Mooz's package was there waiting for you. Can't wait to see you open it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i went to the post office in the rain to pick up a tracked parcel from a very kind chap on Fossil Forum.
> The post office told me, that I now had to pick up my parcels from a different sub post office in the heart of the medina, nearer to where I live.
> So I had to walk down the hill and through the narrow twisting streets to there.
> Picked up the little box.
> Now, this new post office is very small, so instead of the parcels being out the back in the post room, they are just stacked in the corner.
> When the man went to sort through for my fossil box, I noticed a big box and one word on the side leapt out at me! !
> 
> COVINGTON ! ! ! !
> 
> Wait I minute, I recognize that location.
> 
> And sure enough it was a massive box from Bea!
> @Moozillion
> Your parcel arrived weeks ago and has been sitting in this sub post office, someone has nicked my delivery note, or not bothered giving it to me.
> So I struggled home through the snaking alleyways in the drizzle carrying my small but heavy fossil parcel and Bea's enormous box ! ! !
> 
> Not that i'm complaining, the excitement kept me going and after i'd got my breath back...............
> 
> Photos to follow, but I have a lesson in a minute, so can't transfer them til later!
> 
> Thank you so much, Mooz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Delightful!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is awesome news. Yipppppeeee.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll need to win the lottery to buy an Aldabra!
> Still, it's good to dream, I really hope you get your heart's desire!


Aldabras cost from 1000 - 2900 Euro in Germany. It cost a lot of money to keep them.
Dreaming dreams is human. As long as you are still dreaming you are alive. When you stop dreaming your life stands still and you are "dead" though your`re living.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i went to the post office in the rain to pick up a tracked parcel from a very kind chap on Fossil Forum.
> The post office told me, that I now had to pick up my parcels from a different sub post office in the heart of the medina, nearer to where I live.
> So I had to walk down the hill and through the narrow twisting streets to there.
> Picked up the little box.
> Now, this new post office is very small, so instead of the parcels being out the back in the post room, they are just stacked in the corner.
> When the man went to sort through for my fossil box, I noticed a big box and one word on the side leapt out at me! !
> 
> COVINGTON ! ! ! !
> 
> Wait I minute, I recognize that location.
> 
> And sure enough it was a massive box from Bea!
> @Moozillion
> Your parcel arrived weeks ago and has been sitting in this sub post office, someone has nicked my delivery note, or not bothered giving it to me.
> So I struggled home through the snaking alleyways in the drizzle carrying my small but heavy fossil parcel and Bea's enormous box ! ! !
> 
> Not that i'm complaining, the excitement kept me going and after i'd got my breath back...............
> 
> Photos to follow, but I have a lesson in a minute, so can't transfer them til later!
> 
> Thank you so much, Mooz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Delightful!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
Good the parcel found you at last, or you found the parcel. Sorry you have to carry so heavy weight home, BUT CAN`T WAIT UNTIL I SEE PICS OF THE CONTENT !


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> How are they feeling so far?


Terrible! My husband went and got more rocks... They are going to fall off


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Terrible! My husband went and got more rocks... They are going to fall off


Doing more rocks will help to relieve the pain from the previous rocks.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i went to the post office in the rain to pick up a tracked parcel from a very kind chap on Fossil Forum.
> The post office told me, that I now had to pick up my parcels from a different sub post office in the heart of the medina, nearer to where I live.
> So I had to walk down the hill and through the narrow twisting streets to there.
> Picked up the little box.
> Now, this new post office is very small, so instead of the parcels being out the back in the post room, they are just stacked in the corner.
> When the man went to sort through for my fossil box, I noticed a big box and one word on the side leapt out at me! !
> 
> COVINGTON ! ! ! !
> 
> Wait I minute, I recognize that location.
> 
> And sure enough it was a massive box from Bea!
> @Moozillion
> Your parcel arrived weeks ago and has been sitting in this sub post office, someone has nicked my delivery note, or not bothered giving it to me.
> So I struggled home through the snaking alleyways in the drizzle carrying my small but heavy fossil parcel and Bea's enormous box ! ! !
> 
> Not that i'm complaining, the excitement kept me going and after i'd got my breath back...............
> 
> Photos to follow, but I have a lesson in a minute, so can't transfer them til later!
> 
> Thank you so much, Mooz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Delightful!!!!!!!!!!!!



YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!
I’m SO GLAD you FINALLY got it!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## DE42

I think I may be getting sick. The flu has also been bad in my area.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Terrible! My husband went and got more rocks... They are going to fall off


Oh, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I think I may be getting sick. The flu has also been bad in my area.


Oh, sorry to hear that. To sleep a longer time can help. When you sleep your immune system can recover and maybe get rid of the flu in your body.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I think I may be getting sick. The flu has also been bad in my area.



Oh, NOOOO!!! [emoji33]


----------



## DE42

I hope it's not the flu. I have sent a few days at the hospital though because of my grandmother being there and I could have picked it up.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Doing more rocks will help to relieve the pain from the previous rocks.


Yes, but I think I have earned more plants...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok Adam....next time please.. pix of the old Medina and your teeeny tiny post office!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Terrible! My husband went and got more rocks... They are going to fall off


Picture of my new rocks to follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!
> I’m SO GLAD you FINALLY got it!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Me too! 
Thanks so much, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think I may be getting sick. The flu has also been bad in my area.


Oh, dear! 
Hopefully, it's nothing. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok Adam....next time please.. pix of the old Medina and your teeeny tiny post office!


Hmmm.
Not really possible, I don't have a camera and wifey frequents the new town, not the medina. 
I'll have to try and get her to go for a walk when the weather improves!


----------



## Maro2Bear

....and some pix of your fossils. Prehistoric shark teeth and bones are popular here on the Chesapeake and Potomac.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and some pix of your fossils. Prehistoric shark teeth and bones are popular here on the Chesapeake and Potomac.


I often post fossil pics. 
Trouble is it's impossible finding anything in the Cold Dark Room. 
Yes, lots of nice fossils in your area.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bea's box! 


Earl Grey Tea Cookies! 
( I have already opened the box and removed some newspaper and some cards as i was too impatient and wifey wasn't ready with the camera.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Christmas cards for Zak, me and a beautiful pop-up peacock for wifey! 


wifey was delighted.
Bea likes pop-up stuff, she once sent me a pop-up book of pterosaurs which I adore!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The earl grey tea cookies.



And peanut butter cookies _and _double chocolate biscotti! 



And last, but by no means least the famous New Orleans Praline ! ! ! ! 


The sort of note is a vedic chant.
The truth in consciousness. 
or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pictures of the cookies on a plate during the tasting (or more likely scoffing) session tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The earl grey tea cookies.
> View attachment 227314
> 
> 
> And peanut butter cookies _and _double chocolate biscotti!
> 
> View attachment 227318
> 
> And last, but by no means least the famous New Orleans Praline ! ! ! !
> View attachment 227319
> 
> The sort of note is a vedic chant.
> The truth in consciousness.
> or something.



Oh wow! Bea’s famous cookies! 
Holidays never end at the CDR!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I think I may be getting sick. The flu has also been bad in my area.



The man flu has been going around the CDR for ages. You might have caught it. 
(Get well soon!)


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! So hard to catch up when you’ve missed a couple of days.  
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow! Home-baked Southern Pralines !!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! So hard to catch up when you’ve missed a couple of days.
> Hope everyone is well.


Good morning, Lena! 
Hope you've been well and warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Home-baked Southern Pralines !!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Probably.
Good morning, Mark
Up very early or bed quite late?


----------



## AZtortMom

morning roommates


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Fossils from Mazon Creek, Illinois, sent by a lovely chap on the Fossil Forum who lives nearby. 
These are Upper Carboniferous (Pennsylvanian) in age, the same age as the Radstock Coalfield in South West England and with some of the same plants. 
307 million years old
This is P_ecopteris; _a tree fern. 



Preserved in little nodules 3.5 cm long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> morning roommates


Good morning, Noel! 
Cookies all round today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Annularia stellata, _leaves of a giant horsetail ;






Biggest nodule 4.5 cm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Neuropteris _a seed fern No seed bearing ferns exist any more, they are all spore bearing now. 


The longer one is a little over 7 cm long.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fossils from Mazon Creek, Illinois, sent by a lovely chap on the Fossil Forum who lives nearby.
> These are Upper Carboniferous (Pennsylvanian) in age, the same age as the Radstock Coalfield in South West England and with some of the same plants.
> 307 million years old
> This is P_ecopteris; _a tree fern.
> 
> View attachment 227359
> 
> Preserved in little nodules 3.5 cm long.



Very cool..


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena!
> Hope you've been well and warm.



More like drenched and freezing, but thank you. At least, there’s coffee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A lycopod leaf, or club moss and a coprolite (fossil poop) 


leaf is 5 cm long. 
This was a really weird plant _Cyperites _the name given to the leaves of _Sigillaria, _that grew directly out of the trunk and branches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> More like drenched and freezing, but thank you. At least, there’s coffee!


Indeed, mind if i join you in a cup?
(not actually 'in' the cup, just mean have a cup of coffee with you)


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, mind if i join you in a cup?
> (not actually 'in' the cup, just mean have a cup of coffee with you)



This reminds me of my old German lesson: “aber meine Tasse ist zu klein!” (But my cup is too small). 

Please, be my guest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Myalinella meeki _a freshwater clam, very small, nodule 3 cm, clams only about 1.5 cm long


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel!
> Cookies all round today!


Hi Adam!
Yum yum!
I love cookies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On the left is _Cyclus americanus_ and on the right _Belotelson magister, _a shrimp-like creature, see all the little legs and antennae?
Th cyclids were animals that performed the same ecological function as crabs do today, they flourished in the Carboniferous and Permian, survived the Triassic but went into decline in the Jurassic as crabs eveolved and flourished. They died out at about the same time as the dinosaurs near the end of the Cretaceous period


The shrimp nodule is about 4 cm long.
_Cyclus _looked like this,




But I doubt it was this colour.
Its closest living relatives are fish lice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam!
> Yum yum!
> I love cookies


Plate for us all to share later, I should think ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Essexella asherae_ a jellyfish. 
This is a biggie, nodule 7.5 cm long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And from Georgia, USA, a few beautiful little trilobites, this is _Aphelaspis brachyphasis _from the Upper Cambrian 490 million years old.


The biggest one, in the centre is 1.5 cm long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And finally, as we know, people like to send me poop, so here are two coprolites from the White River formation , South Dakota, much more recent at about 30 million years old. 


From inclusions in the poop we know it's from a carnivore but cannot be certain which one. 
A good guess is the dog family and maybe Hesperocyon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Adam! How have you been youngin’ ? Well I’m hoping you have been well. (All just an opening for me to whine). I’m not sure if the newsies there have reported the super outbreak of the flu on this side of the pond or not but trust me with this, it’s no picnic. I’ve got cheap sinuses so most respiratory illnesses turn into sinus infections for me. Yes I’m so lucky, a one week flu bug turns into a three week at minimum gross, puss fest. I’m not even sure I can be so low as to wish this on anyone. Even someone I’m not liking at the time. You know what I mean brother?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Neuropteris _a seed fern No seed bearing ferns exist any more, they are all spore bearing now.
> View attachment 227362
> 
> The longer one is a little over 7 cm long.



WOW! [emoji33] I never knew there had ever been SEED-bearing ferns! I learned something new!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On the left is _Cyclus americanus_ and on the right _Belotelson magister, _a shrimp-like creature, see all the little legs and antennae?
> Th cyclids were animals that performed the same ecological function as crabs do today, they flourished in the Carboniferous and Permian, survived the Triassic but went into decline in the Jurassic as crabs eveolved and flourished. They died out at about the same time as the dinosaurs near the end of the Cretaceous period
> View attachment 227365
> 
> The shrimp nodule is about 4 cm long.
> _Cyclus _looked like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I doubt it was this colour.
> Its closest living relatives are fish lice.



SO COOL!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Essexella asherae_ a jellyfish.
> This is a biggie, nodule 7.5 cm long.
> View attachment 227366



FOSSIL JELLYFISH??!?!?! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
For REAL?????!???


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Adam! How have you been youngin’ ? Well I’m hoping you have been well. (All just an opening for me to whine). I’m not sure if the newsies there have reported the super outbreak of the flu on this side of the pond or not but trust me with this, it’s no picnic. I’ve got cheap sinuses so most respiratory illnesses turn into sinus infections for me. Yes I’m so lucky, a one week flu bug turns into a three week at minimum gross, puss fest. I’m not even sure I can be so low as to wish this on anyone. Even someone I’m not liking at the time. You know what I mean brother?



Hi Ken

Sorry to hear you got the flu. Unfortunately the outbreak is worldwide, so it’s pretty bad this side of the Atlantic too. Apparently this year’s vaccination only offers limited protection 

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon roomies. 

I’m loving the fossils, Adam. They’re so interesting. 

I got a lovely hand-embellished card from @Linhdan Nguyen today. Thank you [emoji173]️



Yesterday’s trip to London was another without photos... sorry, sorry, sorry 

We started at the Handel & Hendrix house 

Handel of Messiah fame lived in a property right next to the flat where Jimi Hendrix lived 200 years later. It was OK. The Handel stuff was limited and the Hendrix really for superfans. I wouldn’t bother again. 

Then we went to two small obscure museums that are part of University College London. 

The first was the Petrie Museum of Egyptian Archaeology It’s a collection of things dug up over the last century or so by the university’s archaeologists. The star exhibit has to be 5000 year old shirt that has been carefully preserved by the V&A for the university. I loved the household objects they had on display. Photos on the link

The second was the Grant Museum of Zoology which is, as you imagine, full of stuffed animals, preserved animals, fossils and skeletons. These were teaching aids, so you have things like a jar full of moles... one per student. You can see a picture of that and other stuff on the link. 

Both the museums were interesting in their own way. 

The best part of the day came last... an after dark tour of Dennis Severs’ House



> Dennis Severs’ House at 18 Folgate Street, Spitalfields is more than just a time capsule. It is both a breathtaking and an intimate portrait of the lives of a family of Huguenot silk-weavers from 1724 to the dawn of the 20th Century. As you follow their fortunes through the generations, the sights, smells and sounds of the house take you into their lives. It was Dennis Severs’ intention that as you enter his house it is as if you have passed through the surface of a painting, exploring with your senses and imagination a meticulously crafted 18th Century world.



It was entirely lit by candles and heated by open fires. You do the tour in total silence. Nobody is allowed to speak. It looked like the family had just left. It was totally amazing!

You have to book this in advance, but if you’re planning on being in London then I recommend you do so!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I’m loving the fossils, Adam. They’re so interesting.
> 
> I got a lovely hand-embellished card from @Linhdan Nguyen today. Thank you [emoji173]️
> View attachment 227370
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s trip to London was another without photos... sorry, sorry, sorry
> 
> We started at the Handel & Hendrix house
> 
> Handel of Messiah fame lived in a property right next to the flat where Jimi Hendrix lived 200 years later. It was OK. The Handel stuff was limited and the Hendrix really for superfans. I wouldn’t bother again.
> 
> Then we went to two small obscure museums that are part of University College London.
> 
> The first was the Petrie Museum of Egyptian Archaeology It’s a collection of things dug up over the last century or so by the university’s archaeologists. The star exhibit has to be 5000 year old shirt that has been carefully preserved by the V&A for the university. I loved the household objects they had on display. Photos on the link
> 
> The second was the Grant Museum of Zoology which is, as you imagine, full of stuffed animals, preserved animals, fossils and skeletons. These were teaching aids, so you have things like a jar full of moles... one per student. You can see a picture of that and other stuff on the link.
> 
> Both the museums were interesting in their own way.
> 
> The best part of the day came last... an after dark tour of Dennis Severs’ House
> 
> 
> 
> It was entirely lit by candles and heated by open fires. You do the tour in total silence. Nobody is allowed to speak. It looked like the family had just left. It was totally amazing!
> 
> You have to book this in advance, but if you’re planning on being in London then I recommend you do so!



WOW!!![emoji33] You find the most AMAZING adventures!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!![emoji33] You find the most AMAZING adventures!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


It's my husband. He has a low boredom threshold and goes looking for things we haven't seen or done before! 

However, it looks like I might have him out from under my feet again soon. He went to see a former employer about some contract work today and it looks like it might come off


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Adam! How have you been youngin’ ? Well I’m hoping you have been well. (All just an opening for me to whine). I’m not sure if the newsies there have reported the super outbreak of the flu on this side of the pond or not but trust me with this, it’s no picnic. I’ve got cheap sinuses so most respiratory illnesses turn into sinus infections for me. Yes I’m so lucky, a one week flu bug turns into a three week at minimum gross, puss fest. I’m not even sure I can be so low as to wish this on anyone. Even someone I’m not liking at the time. You know what I mean brother?


Hello, Ken! 
Happy New Year! 
Yes, you mean that you're not liking me at this time but still wouldn't wish this particular nasty strain of influenza even on me
I've been well and do understand, if i get a flu infection it turns into a lung infection and things get pretty bad. 
Hope you're on the mend and hope this goes away as quickly as is conceivable. Like now. 
Get well soon ,Cowboy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WOW! [emoji33] I never knew there had ever been SEED-bearing ferns! I learned something new!!!!! [emoji2]


More advanced and more successful than the regular kind for millions of years but were out-competed by more advanced seed bearing plants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> FOSSIL JELLYFISH??!?!?! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> For REAL?????!???


Yup, very rare, obviously due to absence of hard parts, but they do occur in certain formations like Mazon Creek where soft part fossilization can sometimes happen. These sites are called by the rather wonderful name of lagerstatten, German for "storage place".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I’m loving the fossils, Adam. They’re so interesting.
> 
> I got a lovely hand-embellished card from @Linhdan Nguyen today. Thank you [emoji173]️
> View attachment 227370
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s trip to London was another without photos... sorry, sorry, sorry
> 
> We started at the Handel & Hendrix house
> 
> Handel of Messiah fame lived in a property right next to the flat where Jimi Hendrix lived 200 years later. It was OK. The Handel stuff was limited and the Hendrix really for superfans. I wouldn’t bother again.
> 
> Then we went to two small obscure museums that are part of University College London.
> 
> The first was the Petrie Museum of Egyptian Archaeology It’s a collection of things dug up over the last century or so by the university’s archaeologists. The star exhibit has to be 5000 year old shirt that has been carefully preserved by the V&A for the university. I loved the household objects they had on display. Photos on the link
> 
> The second was the Grant Museum of Zoology which is, as you imagine, full of stuffed animals, preserved animals, fossils and skeletons. These were teaching aids, so you have things like a jar full of moles... one per student. You can see a picture of that and other stuff on the link.
> 
> Both the museums were interesting in their own way.
> 
> The best part of the day came last... an after dark tour of Dennis Severs’ House
> 
> 
> 
> It was entirely lit by candles and heated by open fires. You do the tour in total silence. Nobody is allowed to speak. It looked like the family had just left. It was totally amazing!
> 
> You have to book this in advance, but if you’re planning on being in London then I recommend you do so!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(the card as Christmas continues).
The Petrie Museum is great, definitely worth a visit, not been to the others. 
Fossils sounds good though! 
What happens if you speak in Dennis Severs' House ? I might pretend to have Tourette's 
Another interesting day, it would seem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It's my husband. He has a low boredom threshold and goes looking for things we haven't seen or done before!
> 
> However, it looks like I might have him out from under my feet again soon. He went to see a former employer about some contract work today and it looks like it might come off


Hope so. 
Good luck with that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Apparently this year’s vaccination only offers limited protection
> I hope you feel better soon


 This year is as all others in my life … I’ve yet to ever receive any of them-thar flu vaccinations. I’ve always lived in isolation up on the hill, exposed to none other than the postal carrier. This year is different, I’ve been taking my girlfriends, grandson to school lately and I mentioned in an earlier post that he’s 5 yrs old and suffers from learning difficulties. 
I’m the nazi grandpa that insists on holding his hand to the classroom, and truthfully I’ve no idea what he does in the backseat of my car while in his car seat. So it goes though, right? Now I’m too ill to take him to school and I honestly miss the little guy these days. His mom tells him, but whether he understands the words or just the inflection is a toss up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Apparently this year’s vaccination only offers limited protection
> I hope you feel better soon


 This year is as all others in my life … I’ve yet to ever receive any of them-thar flu vaccinations. I’ve always lived in isolation up on the hill, exposed to none other than the postal carrier. This year is different, I’ve been taking my girlfriends, grandson to school lately and I mentioned in an earlier post that he’s 5 yrs old and suffers from learning difficulties. 
I’m the nazi grandpa that insists on holding his hand to the classroom, and truthfully I’ve no idea what he does in the backseat of my car while in his car seat. So it goes though, right? Now I’m too ill to take him to school and I honestly miss the little guy these days. His mom tells him, but whether he understands the words or just the inflection is a toss up.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This year is as all others in my life … I’ve yet to ever receive any of them-thar flu vaccinations. I’ve always lived in isolation up on the hill, exposed to none other than the postal carrier. This year is different, I’ve been taking my girlfriends, grandson to school lately and I mentioned in an earlier post that he’s 5 yrs old and suffers from learning difficulties.
> I’m the nazi grandpa that insists on holding his hand to the classroom, and truthfully I’ve no idea what he does in the backseat of my car while in his car seat. So it goes though, right? Now I’m too ill to take him to school and I honestly miss the little guy these days. His mom tells him, but whether he understands the words or just the inflection is a toss up.


Five year olds are germy little beasts. They catch everything and are very good at sharing it with their carers that usually get it worse than the child. 

The school I last worked at had a preschool. The staff in there were always sick more frequently and worse than any of the rest of us!

I hope you are on the mend soon


----------



## Killerrookie

Rainy day here in Chicago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 227380
> 
> Rainy day here in Chicago.


Hi, Austin, it's even been raining here the last few days. 
A lot. 
Which is good. 
Just received a parcel of fossils from a chap in Illinois , very nice, too. 
(though he's in Aurora)


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Austin, it's even been raining here the last few days.
> A lot.
> Which is good.
> Just received a parcel of fossils from a chap in Illinois , very nice, too.
> (though he's in Aurora)



Hello Adam! How are you doing?

That’s pretty neat. I have always been into fossils. Something about them make me excited


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's a very special day today because..............
It's Linhdan's birthday ! ! ! ! !
Happy Birthday @Linhdan Nguyen 
Have a marvelous day ! ! !! ! 
Hope you get lots of presents, food and have lots of fun. 
Please save me some cake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam! How are you doing?
> 
> That’s pretty neat. I have always been into fossils. Something about them make me excited


Me too. 
All my life. 
it's what I do best. 
i'm fine, thanks!
Are you and all the pets sorted now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 227380
> 
> Rainy day here in Chicago.


Where is everybody? The picture of Chicago I have in my mind is something like this:


----------



## Yvonne G

@Linhdan Nguyen 





Hope you have a very nice day!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Where is everybody? The picture of Chicago I have in my mind is something like this:


For me, here is Chicago.
(300 million years ago).


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday @Linhdan Nguyen ! [emoji322][emoji512]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I think I may be getting sick. The flu has also been bad in my area.


Oh dear. Lots of lemon. Honey. Hot water. And Ginger. All good for you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I hope it's not the flu. I have sent a few days at the hospital though because of my grandmother being there and I could have picked it up.


Sending don't get sick wishes.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes, but I think I have earned more plants...


Oh definitely that goes without saying.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The earl grey tea cookies.
> View attachment 227314
> 
> 
> And peanut butter cookies _and _double chocolate biscotti!
> 
> View attachment 227318
> 
> And last, but by no means least the famous New Orleans Praline ! ! ! !
> View attachment 227319
> 
> The sort of note is a vedic chant.
> The truth in consciousness.
> or something.


Hmmm yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! So hard to catch up when you’ve missed a couple of days.
> Hope everyone is well.


Good Afternoon.
I have missed the whole day and just now trying to catch up as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fossils from Mazon Creek, Illinois, sent by a lovely chap on the Fossil Forum who lives nearby.
> These are Upper Carboniferous (Pennsylvanian) in age, the same age as the Radstock Coalfield in South West England and with some of the same plants.
> 307 million years old
> This is P_ecopteris; _a tree fern.
> 
> View attachment 227359
> 
> Preserved in little nodules 3.5 cm long.


Oh wow. Those are quite clear. Would have thought thst a 307 million year old fossil would be a slight impression.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Myalinella meeki _a freshwater clam, very small, nodule 3 cm, clams only about 1.5 cm long
> View attachment 227364


This is so interesting.


----------



## Bambam1989

You are welcome to show us all your fossils anytime Adam. It's unanimous that they are awesome!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I’m loving the fossils, Adam. They’re so interesting.
> 
> I got a lovely hand-embellished card from @Linhdan Nguyen today. Thank you [emoji173]️
> View attachment 227370
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s trip to London was another without photos... sorry, sorry, sorry
> 
> We started at the Handel & Hendrix house
> 
> Handel of Messiah fame lived in a property right next to the flat where Jimi Hendrix lived 200 years later. It was OK. The Handel stuff was limited and the Hendrix really for superfans. I wouldn’t bother again.
> 
> Then we went to two small obscure museums that are part of University College London.
> 
> The first was the Petrie Museum of Egyptian Archaeology It’s a collection of things dug up over the last century or so by the university’s archaeologists. The star exhibit has to be 5000 year old shirt that has been carefully preserved by the V&A for the university. I loved the household objects they had on display. Photos on the link
> 
> The second was the Grant Museum of Zoology which is, as you imagine, full of stuffed animals, preserved animals, fossils and skeletons. These were teaching aids, so you have things like a jar full of moles... one per student. You can see a picture of that and other stuff on the link.
> 
> Both the museums were interesting in their own way.
> 
> The best part of the day came last... an after dark tour of Dennis Severs’ House
> 
> 
> 
> It was entirely lit by candles and heated by open fires. You do the tour in total silence. Nobody is allowed to speak. It looked like the family had just left. It was totally amazing!
> 
> You have to book this in advance, but if you’re planning on being in London then I recommend you do so!


That sounds like it was fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's my husband. He has a low boredom threshold and goes looking for things we haven't seen or done before!
> 
> However, it looks like I might have him out from under my feet again soon. He went to see a former employer about some contract work today and it looks like it might come off


Yippeee. That is good news. Good luck I hope it happens.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Birthday @Linhdan Nguyen. I hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## DE42

Lurk lurk lurk. .....


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINHDAN!!!!!! @Linhdan Nguyen


----------



## DE42

Happy Birthday Linhdan


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Where is everybody? The picture of Chicago I have in my mind is something like this:



Hmmmm, telephone boxes,,,,Euro car plates, double yellow no parking lines on both sides of the lane, fancy Schmancy litter bins, Swiss and Euro shields, bus stand sign, leads me to think not Chicago.


----------



## DE42

When I think of Chicago I think of this.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, @Linhdan Nguyen!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Lurk lurk lurk. .....


Lurk! 
Lurk!


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you!!

Hope you have a great day![emoji324]
@Linhdan Nguyen


----------



## Kristoff

@Killerrookie, Austin, hope you’re well. 
My Chicago associations are (in no particular order):




And:


Had a great steak someplace downtown and really enjoyed the Chicago zoo. My cat later adopted a souvenir from there - a stuffed toy lion cub - as his mate. In more than one way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> When I think of Chicago I think of this.
> 
> View attachment 227392
> View attachment 227393


I prefer my version.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> @Killerrookie, Austin, hope you’re well.
> My Chicago associations are (in no particular order):
> View attachment 227394
> 
> View attachment 227395
> 
> And:
> View attachment 227396
> 
> Had a great steak someplace downtown and really enjoyed the Chicago zoo. My cat later adopted a souvenir from there - a stuffed toy lion cub - as his mate. In more than one way.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer my version.


One of two too many crime novels lol


----------



## Momof4

I went out to check on some seeds I planted before our first rain in about 10 months and I have some lovely weeds coming in!! I have a few different patches of them. I also took a few pics of my guys! 

This guy I rescued from a pet store about 4 yrs ago. He was already pyramided so I believe someone turned him to the store because they don’t sell RF.


----------



## Maro2Bear

....and when I see Adam’s fossils, I think of the Megalodon shark teeth that are routinely found on the Potomac River and near Calvert Cliffs in Md. Our kayaking group makes a trip to some secret fossil rich places a few times a year in search of these beauties....

We usually find tiny ones...but have found a few large museum quality items too!


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 227380
> 
> Rainy day here in Chicago.


You have moved ? Was you able to rehome your reptiles ? I hope it is all fine with you.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> Where is everybody? The picture of Chicago I have in my mind is something like this:



Downtown is probably the most packed that I’ve seen. Over here in the east it’s smooth walking.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> All my life.
> it's what I do best.
> i'm fine, thanks!
> Are you and all the pets sorted now?



That’s good, Adam! 

Yes I sorted out my situation with my pets. I’m actually doing pretty well now. Only had a hiccup here in Chicago with my girlfriend. Besides that I’m great.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> That’s good, Adam!
> 
> Yes I sorted out my situation with my pets. I’m actually doing pretty well now. Only had a hiccup here in Chicago with my girlfriend. Besides that I’m great.


Good to hear.


----------



## Killerrookie

Well... more like there’s a lot of beggars and homeless people yelling in the streets with their pants down.

Lots of snow and slush everywhere as well. The weather here is very bipolar.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> You have moved ? Was you able to rehome your reptiles ? I hope it is all fine with you.



I’m here in Chicago for 3 weeks to visit my girlfriend and get away from some family issues.

After this I’ll be flying out to Midland,Texas to see my grandfather and work. 

I was able to rehome the reptiles!


----------



## Bee62

@Linhdan Nguyen 
Have a nice and woderful day !


----------



## DE42

Going to go look at this car Saturday. If I'm not dead sick that is..


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I went out to check on some seeds I planted before our first rain in about 10 months and I have some lovely weeds coming in!! I have a few different patches of them. I also took a few pics of my guys!
> 
> This guy I rescued from a pet store about 4 yrs ago. He was already pyramided so I believe someone turned him to the store because they don’t sell RF.
> View attachment 227397
> 
> 
> View attachment 227399
> 
> 
> View attachment 227400
> 
> View attachment 227401
> 
> 
> View attachment 227402



Very handsome beasties!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> I’m here in Chicago for 3 weeks to visit my girlfriend and get away from some family issues.
> 
> After this I’ll be flying out to Midland,Texas to see my grandfather and work.
> 
> I was able to rehome the reptiles!



So glad you found homes for your critters!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Linhdan Nguyen
> Have a nice and woderful day !



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! That was GREAT!!!!
I LOVE the Minions!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! That was GREAT!!!!
> I LOVE the Minions!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


They are so naughty ! I love them too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I went out to check on some seeds I planted before our first rain in about 10 months and I have some lovely weeds coming in!! I have a few different patches of them. I also took a few pics of my guys!
> 
> This guy I rescued from a pet store about 4 yrs ago. He was already pyramided so I believe someone turned him to the store because they don’t sell RF.
> View attachment 227397
> 
> 
> View attachment 227399
> 
> 
> View attachment 227400
> 
> View attachment 227401
> 
> 
> View attachment 227402


Beautiful ! ! ! 
The younger ones are as smooth as bowling balls but I love old knobbly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and when I see Adam’s fossils, I think of the Megalodon shark teeth that are routinely found on the Potomac River and near Calvert Cliffs in Md. Our kayaking group makes a trip to some secret fossil rich places a few times a year in search of these beauties....
> 
> We usually find tiny ones...but have found a few large museum quality items too!
> 
> View attachment 227403


WOW ! ! ! 
Most impressive! 
How big is the biggest one, root to tip and the near perfect one to the right of it? 
These can fetch quite a bit of money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> That’s good, Adam!
> 
> Yes I sorted out my situation with my pets. I’m actually doing pretty well now. Only had a hiccup here in Chicago with my girlfriend. Besides that I’m great.


Very glad to hear it.
You get to keep the animals or did you have to rehome any?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> I’m here in Chicago for 3 weeks to visit my girlfriend and get away from some family issues.
> 
> After this I’ll be flying out to Midland,Texas to see my grandfather and work.
> 
> I was able to rehome the reptiles!


Oh. 
All of them?
Permanently?


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad to hear it.
> You get to keep the animals or did you have to rehome any?



Only rehomed a few and kept most of the torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Going to go look at this car Saturday. If I'm not dead sick that is..
> View attachment 227411
> View attachment 227412


I guess that's good?
I know nothing about cars.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Only rehomed a few and kept most of the torts.


Excellent, not bad going.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am just on my way to Bristol, returning son to university.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and when I see Adam’s fossils, I think of the Megalodon shark teeth that are routinely found on the Potomac River and near Calvert Cliffs in Md. Our kayaking group makes a trip to some secret fossil rich places a few times a year in search of these beauties....
> 
> We usually find tiny ones...but have found a few large museum quality items too!
> 
> View attachment 227403


Your torts are beauties. And those are quite stunning fossils.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I went out to check on some seeds I planted before our first rain in about 10 months and I have some lovely weeds coming in!! I have a few different patches of them. I also took a few pics of my guys!
> 
> This guy I rescued from a pet store about 4 yrs ago. He was already pyramided so I believe someone turned him to the store because they don’t sell RF.
> View attachment 227397
> 
> 
> View attachment 227399
> 
> 
> View attachment 227400
> 
> View attachment 227401
> 
> 
> View attachment 227402


Beautiful torts ! i love pictures of your big dinosaurs. They are all adorable. Thank you for the pics !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Going to go look at this car Saturday. If I'm not dead sick that is..
> View attachment 227411
> View attachment 227412


Hi Dan, you are going to buy a Subaru ?????
Great decision ! I drive a Subaru too and I don`t want to have another brand !
Here is my car:


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and when I see Adam’s fossils, I think of the Megalodon shark teeth that are routinely found on the Potomac River and near Calvert Cliffs in Md. Our kayaking group makes a trip to some secret fossil rich places a few times a year in search of these beauties....
> 
> We usually find tiny ones...but have found a few large museum quality items too!
> 
> View attachment 227403


Wow! These theeth are beautiful !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am just on my way to Bristol, returning son to university.


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Between lessons here, very busy just now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Your torts are beauties. And those are quite stunning fossils.


Good afternoon, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow! These theeth are beautiful !


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
My teeth are not beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> My teeth are not beautiful.


Good afternoon Adam. You are human not a shark. That`s the fault !
My teeth are beautiful ... though I am no shark


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! That was GREAT!!!!
> I LOVE the Minions!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]





Bee62 said:


> They are so naughty ! I love them too.




LOL. If I ever get either of you as my TORTOISE (and if my daughter lets me), I will send you this, because you’re......


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan, you are going to buy a Subaru ?????
> Great decision ! I drive a Subaru too and I don`t want to have another brand !
> Here is my car:
> View attachment 227429



I love how the cat is posing in front of the Katzenpansion sign on the car


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am just on my way to Bristol, returning son to university.



Bristol and “Being Human” are married in my mind forever. Hope your son is soon out of that vampire hub.


----------



## Kristoff

Hope everyone is well in the CDR. I had only two kids this afternoon, my daughter and her best friend, and my thesis about keeping them in pairs (or *not* keeping them in pairs) still stands. 
Hubby is being a nerd tonight, playing Dungeons and Dragons somewhere in Copenhagen. I borrowed a new book from the library:


Might read or, more likely, re-watch the first couple of episodes of “Dark”. Did someone recommend this series in here? It’s überschön (so far).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. You are human not a shark. That`s the fault !
> My teeth are beautiful ... though I am no shark


Today, I am a shark called Dennis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope everyone is well in the CDR. I had only two kids this afternoon, my daughter and her best friend, and my thesis about keeping them in pairs (or *not* keeping them in pairs) still stands.
> Hubby is being a nerd tonight, playing Dungeons and Dragons somewhere in Copenhagen. I borrowed a new book from the library:
> View attachment 227435
> 
> Might read or, more likely, re-watch the first couple of episodes of “Dark”. Did someone recommend this series in here? It’s überschön (so far).


Don't know the series or the book, I'm afraid. 
But i do know, D&D, used to play it before changing to other RPGs. 
I used to be president of the War Games and Role Playing Games society at university. 
Haven't played for years now. 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know the series or the book, I'm afraid.
> But i do know, D&D, used to play it before changing to other RPGs.
> I used to be president of the War Games and Role Playing Games society at university.
> Haven't played for years now.
> Good afternoon, Lena.



Hope you’re well, Adam! Why am I not surprised about your experience with RPG? 
The book is recently out I think. I got it because of the picture on the cover. Thought of reading some of it to my daughter, but it’s a proper autobiography with the conservationist angle. 
“Dark” is a German thriller series on Netflix. It came highly recommended by our nerdy friends, and it’s sehr sehr gut so far (we’re at episode 6 or 7).


----------



## Kristoff

Time to pick up daughter from the art school. Not-see you later


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know the series or the book, I'm afraid.
> But i do know, D&D, used to play it before changing to other RPGs.
> I used to be president of the War Games and Role Playing Games society at university.
> Haven't played for years now.
> Good afternoon, Lena.


I've always wanted to try that but no one around here is into it.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL. If I ever get either of you as my TORTOISE (and if my daughter lets me), I will send you this, because you’re......
> View attachment 227434


That`s cute ! Thank your for being one in a minion !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I love how the cat is posing in front of the Katzenpansion sign on the car


Yeah, he knows what is good for my buisiness ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hope everyone is well in the CDR. I had only two kids this afternoon, my daughter and her best friend, and my thesis about keeping them in pairs (or *not* keeping them in pairs) still stands.
> Hubby is being a nerd tonight, playing Dungeons and Dragons somewhere in Copenhagen. I borrowed a new book from the library:
> View attachment 227435
> 
> Might read or, more likely, re-watch the first couple of episodes of “Dark”. Did someone recommend this series in here? It’s überschön (so far).


I saw the first episode of "Dark" but wasn`t really thrilled. Do you have "Netflix" for TV ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, he knows what is good for my buisiness ! LOL !



I googled Hardegsen. Is that your house marked in green and described as an “animal park”?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I googled Hardegsen. Is that your house marked in green and described as an “animal park”?
> 
> View attachment 227439


Nooo .... but you are rather close to that.
Google Ludwigshöhe, Hardegsen and you will find my house. Give it a try !


----------



## DE42

Is all of that your house?!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Is all of that your house?!


Not the animal park in Hardegsen, but one of the five houses in Ludwigshöhe, Hardegsen.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Not the animal park in Hardegsen, but one of the five houses in Ludwigshöhe, Hardegsen.


----------



## johnandjade

https://stv.tv/news/uk/1406139-totnes-butcher-saved-by-frozen-black-pudding/


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bee62

This is my house, stable barn and property. The one with the red car in front of the street


DE42 said:


> View attachment 227440


Yeah, nearly ! Choose the house with the red car in front of the street. It is house No 1. That is my house.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> This is my house, stable barn and property. The one with the red car in front of the street
> 
> Yeah, nearly ! Choose the house with the red car in front of the street. It is house No 1. That is my house.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 227442


Yes ! That`s it. It is a long and narrow property.


----------



## DE42

What is in the back yard? I see maybe a chicken coop and some water beens.


----------



## Bee62

pics:




DE42 said:


> What is in the back yard? I see maybe a chicken coop and some water beens.


The water beens I have had for my geese. There are several coops in the backyard for my holiday cats. I take cats for holidays when rheir owners make holidays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope you’re well, Adam! Why am I not surprised about your experience with RPG?
> The book is recently out I think. I got it because of the picture on the cover. Thought of reading some of it to my daughter, but it’s a proper autobiography with the conservationist angle.
> “Dark” is a German thriller series on Netflix. It came highly recommended by our nerdy friends, and it’s sehr sehr gut so far (we’re at episode 6 or 7).


Don't watch much TV, other than ""Dr Who" and GOT. Might give it a go.
Yes, I'm a nerdy geek through and through!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I've always wanted to try that but no one around here is into it.


It's great fun and excellent for one's imagination. 
I used to love it, no chance of finding players in my city either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> https://stv.tv/news/uk/1406139-totnes-butcher-saved-by-frozen-black-pudding/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi, John! 
Yep, saw this, very amusing.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't watch much TV, other than ""Dr Who" and GOT. Might give it a go.
> Yes, I'm a nerdy geek through and through!


GOT feels like it is being rushed to me now. 

I'm more of a start trek fan than a Dr. Who but I like the show. Ive not watched much since Matt Smith. I LOVED David Tennent.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> pics:
> View attachment 227443
> 
> 
> The water beens I have had for my geese. There are several coops in the backyard for my holiday cats. I take cats for holidays when rheir owners make holidays.


Geese?!! Pics?


----------



## DE42

Idk why because I don't forge anything but I live this channel and this guys accent. Why can't I have one like that lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Geese?!! Pics?


For pics of geese I must search. Here are my chicken, sheep and dogs


----------



## Bee62

I am "out" for feeding my cats. Hope not see you all later.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> For pics of geese I must search. Here are my chicken, sheep and dogs
> View attachment 227448
> 
> 
> View attachment 227449
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227450
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227451



Light Brahma, barred rock, white leghorn, and a blue something in the game family?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Nooo .... but you are rather close to that.
> Google Ludwigshöhe, Hardegsen and you will find my house. Give it a try !



I was going to try to guess but Dan beat me to it. I was seriously considering using Google Earth to try to track down any cats on those premises.  
Are you good with your neighbors? Hope they love animals.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> https://stv.tv/news/uk/1406139-totnes-butcher-saved-by-frozen-black-pudding/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



 Cool story. Sent chills down my spine.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Cool story. Sent chills down my spine.



I saw that!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> GOT feels like it is being rushed to me now.
> 
> I'm more of a start trek fan than a Dr. Who but I like the show. Ive not watched much since Matt Smith. I LOVED David Tennent.


Oh, Doctor Who is better in so many ways. 
Watching David Tennant tonight.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But i agree the last series of GOT was ridiculously hurried and often non-sensical, even within it's own reality.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Going to go look at this car Saturday. If I'm not dead sick that is..
> View attachment 227411
> View attachment 227412


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> So glad you found homes for your critters!!!! [emoji2]


Ditto


----------



## Bambam1989

My dogs were going ballistic earlier. They kept sniffing and barking at my car, so I went and opened the hood.
There was a rat trying to build a nest out of the hood liner! It totally ruined it and now I'll have to buy a new one... Good news is that my dogs made short work of that nasty rat.
My husband held it up so I could take a picture. He has really big hands. I measured the rat and it was 15inches from nose to end of tail


----------



## Bambam1989

Bambam1989 said:


> My dogs were going ballistic earlier. They kept sniffing and barking at my car, so I went and opened the hood.
> There was a rat trying to build a nest out of the hood liner! It totally ruined it and now I'll have to buy a new one... Good news is that my dogs made short work of that nasty rat.
> My husband held it up so I could take a picture. He has really big hands. I measured the rat and it was 15inches from nose to end of tail
> View attachment 227464
> View attachment 227465


Well... What was left of the tail[emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol.


Good Evening Adam. Hows the lessons going?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL. If I ever get either of you as my TORTOISE (and if my daughter lets me), I will send you this, because you’re......
> View attachment 227434


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bristol and “Being Human” are married in my mind forever. Hope your son is soon out of that vampire hub.


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today, I am a shark called Dennis.


Denis the menace?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't know the series or the book, I'm afraid.
> But i do know, D&D, used to play it before changing to other RPGs.
> I used to be president of the War Games and Role Playing Games society at university.
> Haven't played for years now.
> Good afternoon, Lena.


My eldest is going to university this year, his first year. So is this the sort of thing that they do at university?


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> https://stv.tv/news/uk/1406139-totnes-butcher-saved-by-frozen-black-pudding/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Lol. That is funny. Although I imagine not for the butcher.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My dogs were going ballistic earlier. They kept sniffing and barking at my car, so I went and opened the hood.
> There was a rat trying to build a nest out of the hood liner! It totally ruined it and now I'll have to buy a new one... Good news is that my dogs made short work of that nasty rat.
> My husband held it up so I could take a picture. He has really big hands. I measured the rat and it was 15inches from nose to end of tail
> View attachment 227464
> View attachment 227465


That looks like two rats. Rats should not be kept in pairs or groups for that matter...............................because they will take over.[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> My eldest is going to university this year, his first year. So is this the sort of thing that they do at university?



Not my son. He slept, played computer games and football, and drank beer in his first year at university and sailed through getting top marks. It was much harder work in the second year and now he’s sweating over his final year project.

(You can legally drink alcohol at age 18 in the UK)


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Light Brahma, barred rock, white leghorn, and a blue something in the game family?


Yes ! You are very familar with chicken !


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening and goodnight from me. 

Successful return trip to Bristol. It’s a nice city, but the weather has been gloomy and misty all day so it felt like we haven’t had any daylight at all!

Hope you all had a good day. x


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I was going to try to guess but Dan beat me to it. I was seriously considering using Google Earth to try to track down any cats on those premises.
> Are you good with your neighbors? Hope they love animals.


Hi Lena, I am not so good with my one neighbor but that doesen`t matter.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My dogs were going ballistic earlier. They kept sniffing and barking at my car, so I went and opened the hood.
> There was a rat trying to build a nest out of the hood liner! It totally ruined it and now I'll have to buy a new one... Good news is that my dogs made short work of that nasty rat.
> My husband held it up so I could take a picture. He has really big hands. I measured the rat and it was 15inches from nose to end of tail
> View attachment 227464
> View attachment 227465


Well done dogs ! 
I often find mice that want to build a nest on the motor of my car but no rats.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Yes ! You are very familar with chicken !


What can I say. I'm into chicks lol

But really I've always lived chickens and had them most of my life. My favorites was my buff orpingtons they were the friendliest chickens I ever had.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> What can I say. I'm into chicks lol
> 
> But really I've always lived chickens and had them most of my life. My favorites was my buff orpingtons they were the friendliest chickens I ever had.


I have an Orpington rooster called "Hugo". He calls every morning at 4 am !
I love him though. And I have black giant Brahmas. I love that big feathered chicken.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I have an Orpington rooster called "Hugo". He calls every morning at 4 am !
> I love him though. And I have black giant Brahmas. I love that big feathered chicken.


Ever had silkies?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I used to have a whole flock of Black Australorps. - great, quiet, friendly and good layers of big brown eggs.




The *Australorp* is a chicken breed of Australian origin, developed as utility breed with a focus on egg laying. It achieved world-wide popularity in the 1920s after the breed broke numerous world records for number of eggs laid and has been a popular breed in the western world since.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ever had silkies?


No. I saw them often on chicken expositions and they are cute, but they don`t fit to my big Brahmas and to the rainy climate here.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> I used to have a whole flock of Black Australorps. - great, quiet, friendly and good layers of big brown eggs.
> 
> View attachment 227470
> 
> 
> The *Australorp* is a chicken breed of Australian origin, developed as utility breed with a focus on egg laying. It achieved world-wide popularity in the 1920s after the breed broke numerous world records for number of eggs laid and has been a popular breed in the western world since.


I had some of those once but a coon got them all when they where little.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> No. I saw them often on chicken expositions and they are cute, but they don`t fit to my big Brahmas and to the rainy climate here.


They are.... interesting lol
The are the stupidest chickens I've ever had but very funny.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Ever had silkies?


Silkies are the best moms. Had one that hatched 15chicks at one time and raised them all to adults. It was funny too watch her walk around with all those babies under her. She would stand up and half the chicks would stick under her, their little feet would dangle under her as she would shuffle along.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I used to have a whole flock of Black Australorps. - great, quiet, friendly and good layers of big brown eggs.
> 
> View attachment 227470
> 
> 
> The *Australorp* is a chicken breed of Australian origin, developed as utility breed with a focus on egg laying. It achieved world-wide popularity in the 1920s after the breed broke numerous world records for number of eggs laid and has been a popular breed in the western world since.


Australorps are big and beautiful. The roosters are very impressive. I know them from many chicken expositions I have visited.
Do you know the *Marans* chicken ? They lay very dark, red brown eggs.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Silkies are the best moms. Had one that hatched 15chicks at one time and raised them all to adults. It was funny too watch her walk around with all those babies under her. She would stand up and half the chicks would stick under her, their little feet would dangle under her as she would shuffle along.


That`s true. They breed on stones when they can get no eggs.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That`s true. They breed on stones when they can get no eggs.


I had two neat things like that while I had them. I had a silky sit on a nest with a bantom hen I had and took half of her chicks lol. It was funny because that banny was sitting on over 20 eggs and she would flatten herself over them to keep them all warm. I did not think they would all hatch. Lol
But what happened is my silkie hen started sitting with her 3 days before they hatched. That banny hen could not run her off and just have up and let her sit there. After the 3 days the eggs hatched and about half went with the banny and about half went with the silkie. She looked rather proud of herself too lol. 

I also had one try and hatch a golfball.


----------



## Bee62

Could such strange looking chicks be intelligent ? No ! LOL.


----------



## Bee62

These are eggs from the Marans chicken



and so look the chicken like:


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Light Brahma, barred rock, white leghorn, and a blue something in the game family?


The blue something is a hybrid of a leghorn and a Araucaner chicken. She lays green eggs.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> These are eggs from the Marans chicken
> View attachment 227478
> 
> 
> and so look the chicken like:
> View attachment 227479


I love there eggs and they sale high here.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> The blue something is a hybrid of a leghorn and a Araucaner chicken. She lays green eggs.
> View attachment 227480


Looks kinda like olive egger eggs.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Looks kinda like olive egger eggs.


Okay, you are right. Not green but olive


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Okay, you are right. Not green but olive


The CDR is starting to over flow with chickens. Lol


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> These are eggs from the Marans chicken
> View attachment 227478
> 
> 
> and so look the chicken like:
> View attachment 227479



WOW!!!! [emoji33] I have NEVER seen chicken eggs like that!!!! Quite beautiful![emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! [emoji33] I have NEVER seen chicken eggs like that!!!! Quite beautiful![emoji2]


Yes, the eggs look yummy and taste yummy too. I have 4 of these chicken but this year I want to have some more.


----------



## Bee62

Something to read about the chicken

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marans


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Yes, the eggs look yummy and taste yummy too. I have 4 of these chicken but this year I want to have some more.


I'm surprised you don't have bielefelder chickens. Ive always wanted some.


----------



## DE42

Greenfire Farms offers this description:

What would happen if you took the extraordinary sophistication of German engineering and applied it to the challenge of creating the über-chicken? You might create something like the Bielefelder. This breed was developed in Bielefeld, Germany in the early 1970s by a poultry breeder named Gerd Roth, and the breed is highly valued in its native country. Herr Roth used a number of breeds in developing the Bielefelder including the cuckoo Malines (also imported by Greenfire Farms), Amrock, Wyandotte, and the New Hampshire.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm surprised you don't have bielefelder chickens. Ive always wanted some.


There are so many different breeds. I can`t keep them all. I found my favorites with Brahma, Orpington and Marans.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Greenfire Farms offers this description:
> 
> What would happen if you took the extraordinary sophistication of German engineering and applied it to the challenge of creating the über-chicken? You might create something like the Bielefelder. This breed was developed in Bielefeld, Germany in the early 1970s by a poultry breeder named Gerd Roth, and the breed is highly valued in its native country. Herr Roth used a number of breeds in developing the Bielefelder including the cuckoo Malines (also imported by Greenfire Farms), Amrock, Wyandotte, and the New Hampshire.


LOL ! Über-chicken..... That is funny. 
I can send you some eggs ....but I think they don`t "overlive" the transport.


----------



## Bee62

It is late and I am a little bit tired. I think I go to bed and dream of chicken.
Btw I have had two horses too. Are you interested in horses too, Dan ? More "stuff" to talk about tomorrow.



I wish you a good night too. Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> It is late and I am a little bit tired. I think I go to bed and dream of chicken.
> Btw I have had two horses too. Are you interested in horses too, Dan ? More "stuff" to talk about tomorrow.
> View attachment 227485
> 
> 
> I wish you a good night too. Sleep well.


Good night and sweet dreams. 

I know very little about horses. I was afraid of them most of my life but that's a story for tomorrow lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> It is late and I am a little bit tired. I think I go to bed and dream of chicken.
> Btw I have had two horses too. Are you interested in horses too, Dan ? More "stuff" to talk about tomorrow.
> View attachment 227485
> 
> 
> I wish you a good night too. Sleep well.


I used to train horse when I lived in Texas.
I love the big breeds. I want to have Shires or Clydesdales one day..


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter has acouple of large chickens with long naked necks. Very homely!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has acouple of large chickens with long naked necks. Very homely!


Turken! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My dogs were going ballistic earlier. They kept sniffing and barking at my car, so I went and opened the hood.
> There was a rat trying to build a nest out of the hood liner! It totally ruined it and now I'll have to buy a new one... Good news is that my dogs made short work of that nasty rat.
> My husband held it up so I could take a picture. He has really big hands. I measured the rat and it was 15inches from nose to end of tail
> View attachment 227464
> View attachment 227465


Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!
Though i'll think you'll find that's a meerkat in disguise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Adam. Hows the lessons going?


Finished at 6 today which was good. 
Been tidying and clearing some of the Christmas stuff today, and proudly examining my new fossils!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished at 6 today which was good.
> Been tidying and clearing some of the Christmas stuff today, and proudly examining my new fossils!


I found some cool turtle fossils on eBay that thought of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Denis the menace?


Yeah, and Tidgy's Minnie the Minx!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> My eldest is going to university this year, his first year. So is this the sort of thing that they do at university?


Clubs and societies are a very important part of university life. 
In Fresher's week here is a fair in which all the clubs have a stall and try to get the first years to join (usually costs a little bit) Some of the money goes to the student union and the rest to you, but through the year you get extra money from the SU depending on how many members you get.
In my first year, the RPG and War games club was quite small. I became president in my second year and it grew a lot. We then took over the chess club (type of war game) . In my third year we became the second biggest society, after the rugby soc. 
There are societies for religions, sports, food and drink, ethnic groups, sexual orientation, languages, the different subjects, everything. 
All great fun, Wednesday afternoon were free from lectures and devoted to time to do your thing. 
Uni is very much about socializing as well as studying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not my son. He slept, played computer games and football, and drank beer in his first year at university and sailed through getting top marks. It was much harder work in the second year and now he’s sweating over his final year project.
> 
> (You can legally drink alcohol at age 18 in the UK)


I carried on into my second year. 
remember almost nothing of year 2. 
Worked hard after that, though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Night night, Sabine! 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I found some cool turtle fossils on eBay that thought of you.


I can't go on the e-bay fossil section without drooling horribly all over my keyboard.


----------



## DE42

Good night everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Good night everyone.
> View attachment 227495


Night night, Dan.
Sleep well. 
Sweet dreams of chickens.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not my son. He slept, played computer games and football, and drank beer in his first year at university and sailed through getting top marks. It was much harder work in the second year and now he’s sweating over his final year project.
> 
> (You can legally drink alcohol at age 18 in the UK)


It is 18 here as well. Although my son does not touch the stuff. But I hope your sons final project goes well. What is he studying?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening and goodnight from me.
> 
> Successful return trip to Bristol. It’s a nice city, but the weather has been gloomy and misty all day so it felt like we haven’t had any daylight at all!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. x


Sleep tight. Glad you made it back all safe and sound.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I had some of those once but a coon got them all when they where little.


Aaaaa shame.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Silkies are the best moms. Had one that hatched 15chicks at one time and raised them all to adults. It was funny too watch her walk around with all those babies under her. She would stand up and half the chicks would stick under her, their little feet would dangle under her as she would shuffle along.


Hahaha. So cute


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I had two neat things like that while I had them. I had a silky sit on a nest with a bantom hen I had and took half of her chicks lol. It was funny because that banny was sitting on over 20 eggs and she would flatten herself over them to keep them all warm. I did not think they would all hatch. Lol
> But what happened is my silkie hen started sitting with her 3 days before they hatched. That banny hen could not run her off and just have up and let her sit there. After the 3 days the eggs hatched and about half went with the banny and about half went with the silkie. She looked rather proud of herself too lol.
> 
> I also had one try and hatch a golfball.


Aaaah so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> These are eggs from the Marans chicken
> View attachment 227478
> 
> 
> and so look the chicken like:
> View attachment 227479


I have never seen eggs like that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The blue something is a hybrid of a leghorn and a Araucaner chicken. She lays green eggs.
> View attachment 227480


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The CDR is starting to over flow with chickens. Lol


Thats fine it is interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is late and I am a little bit tired. I think I go to bed and dream of chicken.
> Btw I have had two horses too. Are you interested in horses too, Dan ? More "stuff" to talk about tomorrow.
> View attachment 227485
> 
> 
> I wish you a good night too. Sleep well.


Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished at 6 today which was good.
> Been tidying and clearing some of the Christmas stuff today, and proudly examining my new fossils!


I can just imagine you cleaning a liitle bit and peering over your shoulder at your fossils. Until eventually the temptation took over and you went and sat down by your fossils. I can also see the big grin your face.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, and Tidgy's Minnie the Minx!


Whahsha


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Clubs and societies are a very important part of university life.
> In Fresher's week here is a fair in which all the clubs have a stall and try to get the first years to join (usually costs a little bit) Some of the money goes to the student union and the rest to you, but through the year you get extra money from the SU depending on how many members you get.
> In my first year, the RPG and War games club was quite small. I became president in my second year and it grew a lot. We then took over the chess club (type of war game) . In my third year we became the second biggest society, after the rugby soc.
> There are societies for religions, sports, food and drink, ethnic groups, sexual orientation, languages, the different subjects, everything.
> All great fun, Wednesday afternoon were free from lectures and devoted to time to do your thing.
> Uni is very much about socializing as well as studying.


Hmmm sounds like lots of fun. And here I thought it was hard work.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good night everyone.
> View attachment 227495


Good night sleep tight


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I have an Orpington rooster called "Hugo". He calls every morning at 4 am !
> I love him though. And I have black giant Brahmas. I love that big feathered chicken.


Random fact. Orpington is a small town in my county, Kent (now the London Borough of Bromley, but they're not keen in that)

I go through there on the train every time I go to London


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all

There seem to be chickens on every available perch in here! Makes a change from cats. There must be an egg somewhere for breakfast. I just hope I don't step on one in the dark; it will be a bit messy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> There seem to be chickens on every available perch in here! Makes a change from cats. There must be an egg somewhere for breakfast. I just hope I don't step on one in the dark; it will be a bit messy.


Unless the woolspider gets to them first..that is if it exists.


----------



## JoesMum

I’m in London again. Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> There seem to be chickens on every available perch in here! Makes a change from cats. There must be an egg somewhere for breakfast. I just hope I don't step on one in the dark; it will be a bit messy.





CarolM said:


> Unless the woolspider gets to them first..that is if it exists.



I’d love some organic eggs with bacon, please. 
Good morning, roommates! Taking daughter to her Russian classes today, and I forgot a book.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d love some organic eggs with bacon, please.
> Good morning, roommates! Taking daughter to her Russian classes today, and I forgot a book.


Hmmm me too please. And so another language is covered by the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m in London again. Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square
> View attachment 227506


Oooh that looks nice and cool. It is boiling hot over here. And the water looks good enough to swim in.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, the Northeast of USA was in a deep freeze with snow last few weeks. Now, a front has blown up from the southern Gulf sweeping in temps close to 70! Ok, it was 68 at our house......overnight, dramatic winds blew in, pushing out the heat and sucking in the cold... supposed to be 35 or more degrees colder today,,,,and frigid into Sunday. Single digits with the wind chill.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone 
My weather is nutty too! Upper 70f during the day, lower 40s at night goodness! The girls don’t mind, their heaters are keeping them toasty warm.
I hope everyone is well


----------



## Maro2Bear

But....I guess our Winter Weather is better than that experienced in Murmansk. Who hoooo a 34 minute day!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> But....I guess our Winter Weather is better than that experienced in Murmansk. Who hoooo a 34 minute day!
> 
> View attachment 227513



I lived in the Russian North for about a year as a child. I remember the long winter night (singular). But bright light at 3 am in summer was no fun either.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> My weather is nutty too! Upper 70f during the day, lower 40s at night goodness! The girls don’t mind, their heaters are keeping them toasty warm.
> I hope everyone is well



It’s good to be a tort.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> It’s good to be a tort.


Yes it is 
Hi Lena


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I used to train horse when I lived in Texas.
> I love the big breeds. I want to have Shires or Clydesdales one day..


I owned two horses and some ponies in my life but that is 17 years ago. My wish was to ride or own a big breed horse some day but this dream seems to be over.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't go on the e-bay fossil section without drooling horribly all over my keyboard.


Quiiiieeek ! Drooling ????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't go on the e-bay fossil section without drooling horribly all over my keyboard.


Which fossils are you favorite ones? I mean plants or shark teeth or ammonites, fish, reptiles .... ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have never seen eggs like that.


It is good that we talked about it ...  LOL ! 
These eggs are really great in taste and to look at. They always remind me of chocolate eggs !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Random fact. Orpington is a small town in my county, Kent (now the London Borough of Bromley, but they're not keen in that)
> 
> I go through there on the train every time I go to London


The Orpington chicken was "created" in Kent ! Look !!!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orpington_chicken


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> There seem to be chickens on every available perch in here! Makes a change from cats. There must be an egg somewhere for breakfast. I just hope I don't step on one in the dark; it will be a bit messy.


People who love torts love mostly all animals ( except the wool spider ) me think. Good morning Linda. 
Please don`t confound the eggs of Silly and Willy with chicken eggs here in the dark! I think penguin eggs don`t taste so good ( but I don`t know )


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m in London again. Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square
> View attachment 227506


I am suprised about that running fountain ! In Germany the public fountains I know don`t run in the winter because of the danger of freezing.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, the Northeast of USA was in a deep freeze with snow last few weeks. Now, a front has blown up from the southern Gulf sweeping in temps close to 70! Ok, it was 68 at our house......overnight, dramatic winds blew in, pushing out the heat and sucking in the cold... supposed to be 35 or more degrees colder today,,,,and frigid into Sunday. Single digits with the wind chill.


Weather is crazy ! Try to stay warm in the cold. How do you heat your house ?
Keep you big shelled dinosaur warm


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> But....I guess our Winter Weather is better than that experienced in Murmansk. Who hoooo a 34 minute day!
> 
> View attachment 227513



I could NOT live there!!!!!! [emoji33] The Pplat night would get to me!!!!!!!! 
I NEEEEED my SUNSHINE!!!! 
[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji2][emoji295]️[emoji295]️
[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Moozillion

If you want to hear some ridiculously silly sounding chickens, do a YouTube search for Ketawa roosters or Laughing roosters!!! Some of them really DO sound like a person laughing!!!!!
Apparently there are competitions for the laughing birds, and they win trophies and ribbons! A prize winning bird is worth thousands of dollars!!!![emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> I could NOT live there!!!!!! [emoji33] The Pplat night would get to me!!!!!!!!
> I NEEEEED my SUNSHINE!!!!
> [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji2][emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️



I KNOW I typed in “Polar”- HOW did it get changed to Pplat??!?!? [emoji848] That’s not even a WORD!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I can just imagine you cleaning a liitle bit and peering over your shoulder at your fossils. Until eventually the temptation took over and you went and sat down by your fossils. I can also see the big grin your face.


That's pretty much what happens, yes. 
I am going to have to put them up in my lab or nothing will get done.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> I’d love some organic eggs with bacon, please.
> Good morning, roommates! Taking daughter to her Russian classes today, and I forgot a book.


Adem will take his mineral. Fossilized that is lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’m in London again. Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square
> View attachment 227506


Jumped in that fountain a couple of times on New Year. 
Until they banned it.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, the Northeast of USA was in a deep freeze with snow last few weeks. Now, a front has blown up from the southern Gulf sweeping in temps close to 70! Ok, it was 68 at our house......overnight, dramatic winds blew in, pushing out the heat and sucking in the cold... supposed to be 35 or more degrees colder today,,,,and frigid into Sunday. Single digits with the wind chill.


We had an ice and snow storm last night. The roads are a mess and I can't go get a new car [emoji24][emoji35][emoji90]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’d love some organic eggs with bacon, please.
> Good morning, roommates! Taking daughter to her Russian classes today, and I forgot a book.


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Forgot a book needed for the classes or for you to read whilst waiting?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> My weather is nutty too! Upper 70f during the day, lower 40s at night goodness! The girls don’t mind, their heaters are keeping them toasty warm.
> I hope everyone is well


Very well, thanks! 
Good morning, Noel! 
As long as the torts are happy, all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> But....I guess our Winter Weather is better than that experienced in Murmansk. Who hoooo a 34 minute day!
> 
> View attachment 227513


NO ! NO ! NO ! NO ! NO! 
Why would one live here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Quiiiieeek ! Drooling ????


Yup, very badly.




I get dehydrated it's so bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Which fossils are you favorite ones? I mean plants or shark teeth or ammonites, fish, reptiles .... ?


Crinoids, I should think. And other stalked echinoderms. 
Crinoid



Blastoid




Carpoid 


Primitive form


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> People who love torts love mostly all animals ( except the wool spider ) me think. Good morning Linda.
> Please don`t confound the eggs of Silly and Willy with chicken eggs here in the dark! I think penguin eggs don`t taste so good ( but I don`t know )


Possible Wool Spider eggs?
If she exists.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO ! NO ! NO ! NO ! NO!
> Why would one live here?



My sentiments exactly!!!!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I could NOT live there!!!!!! [emoji33] The Pplat night would get to me!!!!!!!!
> I NEEEEED my SUNSHINE!!!!
> [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji2][emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


Agreed!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crinoids, I should think. And other stalked echinoderms.
> Crinoid
> 
> View attachment 227521
> 
> Blastoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpoid
> View attachment 227523
> 
> Primitive form
> View attachment 227524



GOSH!!!!! Those are so beautiful I would suspect them to be counterfeit!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Adam, did I ever send you photo of my fossil turtle?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I KNOW I typed in “Polar”- HOW did it get changed to Pplat??!?!? [emoji848] That’s not even a WORD!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Oh, yes it is! 
Pplat is Meerkat for platypus. 
So I think I know who's responsible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> We had an ice and snow storm last night. The roads are a mess and I can't go get a new car [emoji24][emoji35][emoji90]


Morning, Dan! 
Hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Dan!
> Hopefully tomorrow?


Maybe monday. They are not open on sunday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOSH!!!!! Those are so beautiful I would suspect them to be counterfeit!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


They're real, but I must confess only the last one is actually mine. 
The others I have nicked off the web but i do have ones equally as good, just no photos at this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, did I ever send you photo of my fossil turtle?


It rings a bell. 
But I'm afraid I'm honestly not sure. 
Please post again if you can.
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Maybe monday. They are not open on sunday.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It rings a bell.
> But I'm afraid I'm honestly not sure.
> Please post again if you can.
> Sorry.



Glad I’m not the only one with a leaky memory!!! [emoji5]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It rings a bell.
> But I'm afraid I'm honestly not sure.
> Please post again if you can.
> Sorry.



I’m off to meet a friend for lunch- will take photos of the fossil and send them to you later this afternoon. [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, the Northeast of USA was in a deep freeze with snow last few weeks. Now, a front has blown up from the southern Gulf sweeping in temps close to 70! Ok, it was 68 at our house......overnight, dramatic winds blew in, pushing out the heat and sucking in the cold... supposed to be 35 or more degrees colder today,,,,and frigid into Sunday. Single digits with the wind chill.


Oh no. If I could send some heat your way I would. [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji272] [emoji272] [emoji274] [emoji274]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> My weather is nutty too! Upper 70f during the day, lower 40s at night goodness! The girls don’t mind, their heaters are keeping them toasty warm.
> I hope everyone is well


Good Afternoon. 

We are all good pn this side. Thank you for asking. And you?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I lived in the Russian North for about a year as a child. I remember the long winter night (singular). But bright light at 3 am in summer was no fun either.


Oh no thank you. I like the sun but not that much.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I owned two horses and some ponies in my life but that is 17 years ago. My wish was to ride or own a big breed horse some day but this dream seems to be over.


It is never too late to make dreams come true.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Quiiiieeek ! Drooling ????


Ha ha ha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is good that we talked about it ...  LOL !
> These eggs are really great in taste and to look at. They always remind me of chocolate eggs !


They look more like caramel to me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am suprised about that running fountain ! In Germany the public fountains I know don`t run in the winter because of the danger of freezing.


Lol. Never thought about that!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh no. If I could send some heat your way I would. [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji272] [emoji272] [emoji274] [emoji274]



Please do! Gusty all night long, temps plummeting. Winter is still here. We actually slept with the bedroom window wide open....at 65, it was pleasant, until.....the cold, wind, rain started at 0100.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jumped in that fountain a couple of times on New Year.
> Until they banned it.


Whahaha would have loved to see that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We had an ice and snow storm last night. The roads are a mess and I can't go get a new car [emoji24][emoji35][emoji90]


Oh no. That is so not nice.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crinoids, I should think. And other stalked echinoderms.
> Crinoid
> 
> View attachment 227521
> 
> Blastoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpoid
> View attachment 227523
> 
> Primitive form
> View attachment 227524


Wow


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed!


Yes but definitly not at 3am.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're real, but I must confess only the last one is actually mine.
> The others I have nicked off the web but i do have ones equally as good, just no photos at this time.


The last one was my favorite one.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Please do! Gusty all night long, temps plummeting. Winter is still here. We actually slept with the bedroom window wide open....at 65, it was pleasant, until.....the cold, wind, rain started at 0100.


Oh no. Nothing worse than a broken sleep.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We went to see Shakespeare’s Titus Andronicus at the Barbican this afternoon. We’ve never seen this one before and, for reasons that became obvious, it’s not on the school curriculum!

David Troughton, son of Patrick Troughton, second Doctor Who, played the lead. 

It is a very gory play with a very high body count (I made it 12), throats slit and heads and hands being chopped off all over the place. Definitely not one to take children to! There were, fortunately, some excellent comedic bits to relieve the intensity. 

The weather is due to turn cold again here in the UK. Where all all the CDR Brits? Have they gone into hibernation?!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We went to see Shakespeare’s Titus Andronicus at the Barbican this afternoon. We’ve never seen this one before and, for reasons that became obvious, it’s not on the school curriculum!
> 
> David Troughton, son of Patrick Troughton, second Doctor Who, played the lead.
> 
> It is a very gory play with a very high body count (I made it 12), throats slit and heads and hands being chopped off all over the place. Definitely not one to take children to! There were, fortunately, some excellent comedic bits to relieve the intensity.
> 
> The weather is due to turn cold again here in the UK. Where all all the CDR Brits? Have they gone into hibernation?!


Haven't heard if that one. So glad it was not part of school curriculum as I do not like gory stuff.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> If you want to hear some ridiculously silly sounding chickens, do a YouTube search for Ketawa roosters or Laughing roosters!!! Some of them really DO sound like a person laughing!!!!!
> Apparently there are competitions for the laughing birds, and they win trophies and ribbons! A prize winning bird is worth thousands of dollars!!!![emoji38]


I have seen videos of this roosters. They are funny !


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Haven't heard if that one. So glad it was not part of school curriculum as I do not like gory stuff.



I’m not a gore or horror fan either unlike JoesDad. They handled the bloody necessities of the text really well and used the comedic interludes well. 

There was a lot of stage blood about, but it wasn’t done in a way that made me feel sick


----------



## Yvonne G

It's foggy and cold here this a.m. I'm about to take my tub of tortoise food out and tend to the animals. I don't want to go. Please don't make me go.

.. . I know, I know - the sooner I go out and get it done the sooner I can come back in and make a fire in the woodstove.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It is never too late to make dreams come true.


I think I am too old to keep a own horse. Too much work with such a big animal and I am a little bit afraid to ride a horse that I don`t know. I am not 18 years old....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha


That is Adam drooling about his fossils....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Never thought about that!


In your corner of the world freezing water outside is unknown. Right ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's foggy and cold here this a.m. I'm about to take my tub of tortoise food out and tend to the animals. I don't want to go. Please don't make me go.
> 
> .. . I know, I know - the sooner I go out and get it done the sooner I can come back in and make a fire in the woodstove.


Come over to my fire. I burns already and we drink a mug of coffee or tea together.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's foggy and cold here this a.m. I'm about to take my tub of tortoise food out and tend to the animals. I don't want to go. Please don't make me go.
> 
> .. . I know, I know - the sooner I go out and get it done the sooner I can come back in and make a fire in the woodstove.



I know those mornings too well. They’re hard work. Sabine’s stoked the fire, I’m just about to put the kettle on. A big pot of tea to share? If someone can shoo those chickens off that armadillo over there I’ll put it there with milk and sugar so you can help yourself.


----------



## DE42

Which one.... hmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I’m off to meet a friend for lunch- will take photos of the fossil and send them to you later this afternoon. [emoji2]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your lunch. 
I'l more convinced you did post, now I think about it but i have a memory like a .....................
Hmm, forgotten what.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It is never too late to make dreams come true.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> The last one was my favorite one.



Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We went to see Shakespeare’s Titus Andronicus at the Barbican this afternoon. We’ve never seen this one before and, for reasons that became obvious, it’s not on the school curriculum!
> 
> David Troughton, son of Patrick Troughton, second Doctor Who, played the lead.
> 
> It is a very gory play with a very high body count (I made it 12), throats slit and heads and hands being chopped off all over the place. Definitely not one to take children to! There were, fortunately, some excellent comedic bits to relieve the intensity.
> 
> The weather is due to turn cold again here in the UK. Where all all the CDR Brits? Have they gone into hibernation?!


Very probably. 
Titus Andronicus is very underrated in my opinion. Tis one of my faves. 
David Troughton's first acting job was as an extra in Doctor Who during his father's time on the show. He later had his first major speaking part on TV in a Pertwee story and then returned with David Tennant in the excellent 'Midnight'. he's also done several audio adventures, sometimes portraying his father.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's foggy and cold here this a.m. I'm about to take my tub of tortoise food out and tend to the animals. I don't want to go. Please don't make me go.
> 
> .. . I know, I know - the sooner I go out and get it done the sooner I can come back in and make a fire in the woodstove.


Hope you're all settled by the fire now. 
Soon be spring!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think I am too old to keep a own horse. Too much work with such a big animal and I am a little bit afraid to ride a horse that I don`t know. I am not 18 years old....


Nobody is. 
Except for people who are, that is.


----------



## DE42

I like this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I know those mornings too well. They’re hard work. Sabine’s stoked the fire, I’m just about to put the kettle on. A big pot of tea to share? If someone can shoo those chickens off that armadillo over there I’ll put it there with milk and sugar so you can help yourself.


Thanks, lovely. 
I have started eating the chickens already, so we won't have to worry for long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Which one.... hmm.
> View attachment 227530


BOTH ! ! ! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I like this one.
> View attachment 227531


Oh they are lovely ! I like them.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BOTH ! ! !
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> POINTS ! ! ! !


You are greedy !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh they are lovely ! I like them.


$500 though [emoji28]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I like this one.
> View attachment 227531


Manchurochelys from China. 
Probably fake as is usual. 
This is how they usually look


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are greedy !


Yup! 
When it comes to cheese, anyway.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Manchurochelys from China.
> Probably fake as is usual.
> This is how they usually look


I wondered about that. It looked a little too good and several look very simular.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I wondered about that. It looked a little too good and several look very simular.


Most fossils from China are fake, sadly. 
An awful lot from the USA and Morocco, too.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most fossils from China are fake, sadly.
> An awful lot from the USA and Morocco, too.


That's sad. 
How can you tell if they are real?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I think I am too old to keep a own horse. Too much work with such a big animal and I am a little bit afraid to ride a horse that I don`t know. I am not 18 years old....


My last horse was euthanized three or four years ago and the vet asked if I'd like to take in a couple more. He had two retired racehorse mares, older animals, that would love to live out the rest of their lives here as pet animals. I said yes, but then called him later and said no. I decided that while I love spending time picking up horse poop, brushing, tending to them, it was nice to not have that responsibility anymore. I miss them, but it's nice to not have them anymore.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My last horse was euthanized three or four years ago and the vet asked if I'd like to take in a couple more. He had two retired racehorse mares, older animals, that would love to live out the rest of their lives here as pet animals. I said yes, but then called him later and said no. I decided that while I love spending time picking up horse poop, brushing, tending to them, it was nice to not have that responsibility anymore. I miss them, but it's nice to not have them anymore.


I can understand your decision very well. Keeping two horses is a lot of work. I feel to old too for having horses though I love them.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> My last horse was euthanized three or four years ago and the vet asked if I'd like to take in a couple more. He had two retired racehorse mares, older animals, that would love to live out the rest of their lives here as pet animals. I said yes, but then called him later and said no. I decided that while I love spending time picking up horse poop, brushing, tending to them, it was nice to not have that responsibility anymore. I miss them, but it's nice to not have them anymore.


Before leaving Texas we sold all of our horses but one. She was a retired race horse that was then used heavily as a brood mare. Her tattoo was to faded to read so we were unable to ID who she was. The vet estimated her to be over 30years old when we got her. Had her for five years before moving. Payed my parents to let her spend her last few years in their pasture living the easy life. She passed away in June this last year.
I'm still young enough to handle retraining a horse but I would like more land before getting another.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Neigh ! 
I love riding but don't have the room for a horse. 
Maybe a small donkey.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Before leaving Texas we sold all of our horses but one. She was a retired race horse that was then used heavily as a brood mare. Her tattoo was to faded to read so we were unable to ID who she was. The vet estimated her to be over 30years old when we got her. Had her for five years before moving. Payed my parents to let her spend her last few years in their pasture living the easy life. She passed away in June this last year.
> I'm still young enough to handle retraining a horse but I would like more land before getting another.


*Yo are an angel *that you don`t sold that old horse and let her live in peace up to her end. 
May I ask how old you are ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> *Yo are an angel *that you don`t sold that old horse and let her live in peace up to her end.
> May I ask how old you are ?


My physical age is 28... Mental age tends to vary by the hour.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neigh !
> I love riding but don't have the room for a horse.
> Maybe a small donkey.


You live in a town with many people. There are usually no place for horses.
I loved riding a horse. It gives you the feeling to be a part of nature. I`ve often seen wild animals from the back of my horse. It is a feeling you only can feel when you ride. To be one with nature and your horse.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have seen videos of this roosters. They are funny !


Whahaha. That was so funny.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m not a gore or horror fan either unlike JoesDad. They handled the bloody necessities of the text really well and used the comedic interludes well.
> 
> There was a lot of stage blood about, but it wasn’t done in a way that made me feel sick


Oh that is good.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's foggy and cold here this a.m. I'm about to take my tub of tortoise food out and tend to the animals. I don't want to go. Please don't make me go.
> 
> .. . I know, I know - the sooner I go out and get it done the sooner I can come back in and make a fire in the woodstove.


Lol. Just don't start arguing with yourself. Thats when we going to start worrying about you.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My physical age is 28... Mental age tends to vary by the hour.


Thank you for your answer. When I was at your age I`ve done all work that you have when owning a horse. Repair fences of the horse pasture, help by the harvest of hay and straw. Feeding my horses and cleaning their stables.
I had never help with these work but I don`t mind. I was young and strong, but 25 years older change a lot.
I hope that soon you have horses again. They are lovely animals. The two I owned had been a life assurance on 4 or 8 legs...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think I am too old to keep a own horse. Too much work with such a big animal and I am a little bit afraid to ride a horse that I don`t know. I am not 18 years old....


Lol. Then find someone who owns one and ask them if you can have a ride. Then at least half your dream can come true.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In your corner of the world freezing water outside is unknown. Right ?


Correct.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In your corner of the world freezing water outside is unknown. Right ?


The only freezing water we see is the kind we put in our freezers to make ice blocks for our drinks.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I know those mornings too well. They’re hard work. Sabine’s stoked the fire, I’m just about to put the kettle on. A big pot of tea to share? If someone can shoo those chickens off that armadillo over there I’ll put it there with milk and sugar so you can help yourself.


[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I like this one.
> View attachment 227531


Oh my word. That is so cool.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> $500 though [emoji28]


That is alot of money.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Manchurochelys from China.
> Probably fake as is usual.
> This is how they usually look


Wow. There is a big difference.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most fossils from China are fake, sadly.
> An awful lot from the USA and Morocco, too.


[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My last horse was euthanized three or four years ago and the vet asked if I'd like to take in a couple more. He had two retired racehorse mares, older animals, that would love to live out the rest of their lives here as pet animals. I said yes, but then called him later and said no. I decided that while I love spending time picking up horse poop, brushing, tending to them, it was nice to not have that responsibility anymore. I miss them, but it's nice to not have them anymore.


A catch 22. Nice to have but all the work that goes with it is not so nice.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Before leaving Texas we sold all of our horses but one. She was a retired race horse that was then used heavily as a brood mare. Her tattoo was to faded to read so we were unable to ID who she was. The vet estimated her to be over 30years old when we got her. Had her for five years before moving. Payed my parents to let her spend her last few years in their pasture living the easy life. She passed away in June this last year.
> I'm still young enough to handle retraining a horse but I would like more land before getting another.


Sorry to hear about your horse but very nice how you treated her in her last years.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My physical age is 28... Mental age tends to vary by the hour.


Whahaha. Still a spring chicken.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You live in a town with many people. There are usually no place for horses.
> I loved riding a horse. It gives you the feeling to be a part of nature. I`ve often seen wild animals from the back of my horse. It is a feeling you only can feel when you ride. To be one with nature and your horse.


That sounds so freeing.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Still a spring chicken.


Cluck cluck![emoji215] [emoji214] [emoji239]


----------



## CarolM

We went to the beach earlier thats where I dissapeared to. So I took some pictures for you. Then we drove into town to see the xmas lights but they were not very xmasy but took pictures for you of that too.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> We went to the beach earlier thats where I dissapeared to. So I took some pictures for you. Then we drove into town to see the xmas lights but they were not very xmasy but took pictures for you of that too.
> View attachment 227540
> View attachment 227541
> View attachment 227542
> View attachment 227544
> View attachment 227545
> View attachment 227547
> View attachment 227549
> View attachment 227550
> View attachment 227552
> View attachment 227555


I can't see my own pics. Can you guys see them?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I can't see my own pics. Can you guys see them?


I see them. Very lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I see them. Very lovely.


Oh great. I especially took them for you guys so would be very dissapointed if you couldn't.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I can't see my own pics. Can you guys see them?



Yes, I see them just fine. Beautiful!!![emoji2]


----------



## DE42

Yep I can. Very nice


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for your answer. When I was at your age I`ve done all work that you have when owning a horse. Repair fences of the horse pasture, help by the harvest of hay and straw. Feeding my horses and cleaning their stables.
> I had never help with these work but I don`t mind. I was young and strong, but 25 years older change a lot.
> I hope that soon you have horses again. They are lovely animals. The two I owned had been a life assurance on 4 or 8 legs...


Sabine you don't sound old at all. You are also still young.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I see them just fine. Beautiful!!![emoji2]


Yayyy. Glad I could share a little bit of Cape Town with you all.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yep I can. Very nice


Yay. [emoji1]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> That's sad.
> How can you tell if they are real?


More than 45 years of experience! 
It's sometimes extremely difficult, some fakes are expertly done, others are easy to spot, one would have to examine them personally to be sure, but I've seen plenty of fakes very like these turtles and Chinese law prohibits the export of real ones, but not fakes!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More than 45 years of experience!
> It's sometimes extremely difficult, some fakes are expertly done, others are easy to spot, one would have to examine them personally to be sure, but I've seen plenty of fakes very like these turtles and Chinese law prohibits the export of real ones, but not fakes!


People always have spoil a good thing by being dishonest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You live in a town with many people. There are usually no place for horses.
> I loved riding a horse. It gives you the feeling to be a part of nature. I`ve often seen wild animals from the back of my horse. It is a feeling you only can feel when you ride. To be one with nature and your horse.


There are many hundreds of horses here, they plus donkeys and mules do most of the goods transportation in the medina. They are kept in the house gardens or courtyards or in green areas on the edge of the city, but i don't have quite enough room. 
They're nice animals, i'm very fond of horses.


----------



## CarolM

@bambam I keep seeing a glimpse of a post of something about more rocks. Yet I can't find it. Am I missing something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. That is so cool.


Oh, no it isn't !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is alot of money.


For a decoration, yup, a fortune.


----------



## Moozillion

Here are photos of my turtle "fossil," Adam. I bought it when i was working in New Zealand just over 20 years ago.
It weighs 9.5 lb (4.3 kg?), is 10 inches/25 cm long and 9 inches/23 cm wide at the widest point. The black "scutes" on top are a little crumbly, and when I pick it up today, I heard a slight creaking sound under one of the black "scutes." I've read that counterfeiters will attach alligator parts to the fossils to try and make them look real, and have always wondered about the scutes. @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> @bambam I keep seeing a glimpse of a post of something about more rocks. Yet I can't find it. Am I missing something.


I have had to shovel three pickup truck loads of rock gravel into our driveway. I complained alot...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I can't see my own pics. Can you guys see them?


Yup! 
Rather beautiful, too. 
And not crowded, either. 


CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Glad I could share a little bit of Cape Town with you all.


Glad that you did! 
Most appreciated. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> More than 45 years of experience!
> It's sometimes extremely difficult, some fakes are expertly done, others are easy to spot, one would have to examine them personally to be sure, but I've seen plenty of fakes very like these turtles and Chinese law prohibits the export of real ones, but not fakes!


I know to your experience, great wise one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> People always have spoil a good thing by being dishonest.


There's a market for this stuff, most people can't tell the difference, real ones are very rare so it's not surprising, sadly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I can't see my own pics. Can you guys see them?



Great (beach) pictures - I’ll need to do some Google Earth looks there. So, where’s a good name/location/beach name to zoom in on? Xmas lights still up? Interesting Water Crisis banners too. Tks for sharing.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great (beach) pictures - I’ll need to do some Google Earth looks there. So, where’s a good name/location/beach name to zoom in on? Xmas lights still up? Interesting Water Crisis banners too. Tks for sharing.


Google Milnerton beach. We weren't sure if the lights would still be up. But they were although it looks like they used the opportunity to use the lights for some drought advertising.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There's a market for this stuff, most people can't tell the difference, real ones are very rare so it's not surprising, sadly.


There is always a market for scams it seems. Nothing is sacred anymore. So sad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Here are photos of my turtle "fossil," Adam. I bought it when i was working in New Zealand just over 20 years ago.
> It weighs 9.5 lb (4.3 kg?), is 10 inches/25 cm long and 9 inches/23 cm wide at the widest point. The black "scutes" on top are a little crumbly, and when I pick it up today, I heard a slight creaking sound under one of the black "scutes." I've read that counterfeiters will attach alligator parts to the fossils to try and make them look real, and have always wondered about the scutes. @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> View attachment 227556
> 
> View attachment 227557
> 
> View attachment 227558
> 
> View attachment 227560
> 
> View attachment 227561
> 
> View attachment 227559
> 
> View attachment 227562
> 
> View attachment 227563


My gut-instinct and experience say to me that this is real, though i cannot be certain without examining it. 
If so it is extremely rare and valuable.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> Rather beautiful, too.
> And not crowded, either.
> 
> Glad that you did!
> Most appreciated.
> Thanks for posting.


Well I thought that you guys needed some warm pictures to tide you over during your winter months. Well at least those of you experiencing very cold weather. Sorry Adam that probably does not include you however I am sure you can enjoy the beach part.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have had to shovel three pickup truck loads of rock gravel into our driveway. I complained alot...


Lol. I hurt just thinking about all that hard work. Sounds like you need a nice long massage.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no it isn't !


Yes. I only saw after I posted that your comment about it being fake.[emoji22]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My gut-instinct and experience say to me that this is real, though i cannot be certain without examining it.
> If so it is extremely rare and valuable.


How do I find someone who can look at it and decide for me? We have a large university not that far from us- would a professor of paleontology be able to tell me?
I am mostly interested in finding a new home for it, whether sold to an individual or donated to a university.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well I thought that you guys needed some warm pictures to tide you over during your winter months. Well at least those of you experiencing very cold weather. Sorry Adam that probably does not include you however I am sure you can enjoy the beach part.


Indeed.
For us it's pretty cold now, so i'm staying indoors. 
We also had a lot of much needed rain this week, though it's stopped today which is a shame. 
Yes, the beach is lovely. 
I'm a long way from the sea.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Here are photos of my turtle "fossil," Adam. I bought it when i was working in New Zealand just over 20 years ago.
> It weighs 9.5 lb (4.3 kg?), is 10 inches/25 cm long and 9 inches/23 cm wide at the widest point. The black "scutes" on top are a little crumbly, and when I pick it up today, I heard a slight creaking sound under one of the black "scutes." I've read that counterfeiters will attach alligator parts to the fossils to try and make them look real, and have always wondered about the scutes. @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> View attachment 227556
> 
> View attachment 227557
> 
> View attachment 227558
> 
> View attachment 227560
> 
> View attachment 227561
> 
> View attachment 227559
> 
> View attachment 227562
> 
> View attachment 227563


Wow. No pyramiding there. [emoji1]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Wow. No pyramiding there. [emoji1]


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> How do I find someone who can look at it and decide for me? We have a large university not that far from us- would a professor of paleontology be able to tell me?
> I am mostly interested in finding a new home for it, whether sold to an individual or donated to a university.


That would be very generous of you if it is real and you donate it. Restores my faith in humanity that there are still people out there who can be so kind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> How do I find someone who can look at it and decide for me? We have a large university not that far from us- would a professor of paleontology be able to tell me?
> I am mostly interested in finding a new home for it, whether sold to an individual or donated to a university.


Any palaeontologist worth his salt should be able to tell at a glance. 
Museums with a fossil expert are usually the go to place for fossil id, it's part of their remit, but a uni paleontologist should be able to tell if it's real or not. 
Or some really good close up pictures, especially of the scute edges posted on Fossil Forum where we have several people who should be able to help, more knowledgeable in fossil Chelonia that I am.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> For us it's pretty cold now, so i'm staying indoors.
> We also had a lot of much needed rain this week, though it's stopped today which is a shame.
> Yes, the beach is lovely.
> I'm a long way from the sea.


Send some pics of the rain next time it rains then I can drool over something that we need. [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wow. No pyramiding there. [emoji1]


Ha de ha.!
Wonder what they did before baked bean substrate had evolved.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.!
> Wonder what they did before baked bean substrate had evolved.


Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That would be very generous of you if it is real and you donate it. Restores my faith in humanity that there are still people out there who can be so kind.


Our Fossil Forum has a badge, like the 5 year member and so on here, that shows the people who've donated to science. And there's a whole sub section devoted to people's museum donations. 
Thankfully, a lot of people still do this.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Any palaeontologist worth his salt should be able to tell at a glance.
> Museums with a fossil expert are usually the go to place for fossil id, it's part of their remit, but a uni paleontologist should be able to tell if it's real or not.
> Or some really good close up pictures, especially of the scute edges posted on Fossil Forum where we have several people who should be able to help, more knowledgeable in fossil Chelonia that I am.


Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Send some pics of the rain next time it rains then I can drool over something that we need. [emoji6]


I read something on BBC news suggesting Cape Town may soon run out of water! ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.!
> Wonder what they did before baked bean substrate had evolved.


Talking about baked beans. I decided to bake three dry blocks of coco coir to kill any bugs it might have and almost had a bbq in my oven. [emoji85]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Our Fossil Forum has a badge, like the 5 year member and so on here, that shows the people who've donated to science. And there's a whole sub section devoted to people's museum donations.
> Thankfully, a lot of people still do this.


Do I just google "Fossil Forum," Adam?


----------



## Moozillion

Off to run some errands, back shortly.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Off to run some errands, back shortly.


Noooooooooo!!!! Don't goooooo!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Sparky says hi to everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Talking about baked beans. I decided to bake three dry blocks of coco coir to kill any bugs it might have and almost had a bbq in my oven. [emoji85]


Golly! 
I never bother to bake mine and have never had a problem.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I read something on BBC news suggesting Cape Town may soon run out of water! ?


Yes. Our dams are on 16% and I think the last 10% is not usable. So not sure what is going to happen. We are now saving the water we shower with and use that for the toilet. Every little bit of water gets used twice. I have saved all my 5lt water bottles that I buy. And I go visit my brothers farm and get water from his borehole so I can use it to water the plants that the tortoises eat and for the seedlings I am growing for baby's food.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yes. Our dams are on 16% and I think the last 10% is not usable. So not sure what is going to happen. We are now saving the water we shower with and use that for the toilet. Every little bit of water gets used twice. I have saved all my 5lt water bottles that I buy. And I go visit my brothers farm and get water from his borehole so I can use it to water the plants that the tortoises eat and for the seedlings I am growing for baby's food.


Good luck hopefully you will start getting some rain!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Do I just google "Fossil Forum," Adam?


Yeah, it's thefossilforum.com also known as TFF which I sometimes get confused with TFO. 
There's a section for newbies but I'd go straight to the fossil id section and post a few decent piccies. 
Don't ask for a value, though, that's forbidden, one has to compare with things like e-bay and the fossil shops on the net. 
You'll probably have to join. 
I'm still Tidgy's Dad there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes. Our dams are on 16% and I think the last 10% is not usable. So not sure what is going to happen. We are now saving the water we shower with and use that for the toilet. Every little bit of water gets used twice. I have saved all my 5lt water bottles that I buy. And I go visit my brothers farm and get water from his borehole so I can use it to water the plants that the tortoises eat and for the seedlings I am growing for baby's food.


Sounds really bad! 
Any rain forecast ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Sparky says hi to everyone.
> View attachment 227566


Hello, Sparky you adorable thing!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> I never bother to bake mine and have never had a problem.


I have got lots of those little flying bugs. I put that sticky fly catching tape in but it doesn't get them all. And I don't know what else to do. The little white stuff in the water are babies.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sparky says hi to everyone.
> View attachment 227566


Aaah Sparky is adorable.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That sounds so freeing.


Freeing from to feel free ? Yes it is.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Do I just google "Fossil Forum," Adam?



This is a good place here... I think..take a look.

http://www.fossilguy.com/index.htm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have got lots of those little flying bugs. I put that sticky fly catching tape in but it doesn't get them all. And I don't know what else to do. The little white stuff in the water are babies.
> View attachment 227567
> View attachment 227568
> View attachment 227570


Hmmm. 
Look like springtails and the flying ones are what we call substrate flies, I think you've got two types. 
They are detritivores so very useful to have in your enclosure. 
If they annoy you , then baking or freezing several times may be necessary.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good luck hopefully you will start getting some rain!


I really hope so. Problem is that winter is Cape Towns rainy season. So we still have a few months to get through before that happens - if it happens. And from the picture everybody is painting about the weather changes all over the world not so sure we will see much of it. It makes me think of that movie "Mad Max" might be Cape Town in the near future.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds really bad!
> Any rain forecast ?


Nope not at the moment.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Freeing from to feel free ? Yes it is.


Yes to feel free.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> This is a good place here... I think..take a look.
> 
> http://www.fossilguy.com/index.htm


Nice site, but I think it's mostly about the USA.
This fossil is presumably from New Zealand so a more international forum may be more appropriate.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Look like springtails and the flying ones are what we call substrate flies, I think you've got two types.
> They are detritivores so very useful to have in your enclosure.
> If they annoy you , then baking or freezing several times may be necessary.


Why are they useful in the enclosure? I sometimes see them on baby as well. And if they are good for the enclosure should I leave them then?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We went to the beach earlier thats where I dissapeared to. So I took some pictures for you. Then we drove into town to see the xmas lights but they were not very xmasy but took pictures for you of that too.
> View attachment 227540
> View attachment 227541
> View attachment 227542
> View attachment 227544
> View attachment 227545
> View attachment 227547
> View attachment 227549
> View attachment 227550
> View attachment 227552
> View attachment 227555


Beautiful ! I love the beach, the water and the sundown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Why are they useful in the enclosure? I sometimes see them on baby as well. And if they are good for the enclosure should I leave them then?


They eat rotting matter and poop, help keep things clean. 
Many people like them in the enclosure, others don't, it's up to you. 
I've never had any.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful ! I love the beach, the water and the sundown.


Thought about you when I took them.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Sparky says hi to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 227566


Hi, Sparky!!!!!! What a little CUTIE you are!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They eat rotting matter and poop, help keep things clean.
> Many people like them in the enclosure, others don't, it's up to you.
> I've never had any.


Okay. I will just use the tape then as it will just keep the population under control. Will they harm baby if she ingests some of those babies while drinking the water? Or do they count as protein?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice site, but I think it's mostly about the USA.
> This fossil is presumably from New Zealand so a more international forum may be more appropriate.


Actually, although I BOUGHT it in New Zealand, I was told it was from the Gobi Desert. Sorry for any misunderstanding. @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. I will just use the tape then as it will just keep the population under control. Will they harm baby if she ingests some of those babies while drinking the water? Or do they count as protein?


Even for veggie tortoise like my Tidgy, ingesting a couple of these is no bother at all. 
I think a huge number would have to be gobbled for them to be classed as a protein meal!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Even for veggie tortoise like my Tidgy, ingesting a couple of these is no bother at all.
> I think a huge number would have to be gobbled for them to be classed as a protein meal!


Lol. Okay thank you for the help.


----------



## Moozillion

Moozillion said:


> Actually, although I BOUGHT it in New Zealand, I was told it was from the Gobi Desert. Sorry for any misunderstanding. @Tidgy's Dad


If it's said to be from China, does that lessen its value, or make the identifying criteria more stringent?


----------



## CarolM

Well it is now 00.26. Bed time I think. Enjoy the rest of your afternoons.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> If it's said to be from China, does that lessen its value, or make the identifying criteria more stringent?


Good luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Actually, although I BOUGHT it in New Zealand, I was told it was from the Gobi Desert. Sorry for any misunderstanding. @Tidgy's Dad


Gobi desert still not in the USA. 
Turtles do occur there, but I understand all export is now prohibited, so this makes this one very rare indeed, outside Mongolia/ China. 
I still think it's real and most incredibly rare, valuable and beautiful. 
But I Could be wrong.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gobi desert still not in the USA.
> Turtles do occur there, but I understand all export is now prohibited, so this makes this one very rare indeed, outside Mongolia/ China.
> I still think it's real and most incredibly rare, valuable and beautiful.
> But I Could be wrong.


 WOW!!!!! Thanks, again!
Louisiana State University is quite a big university, only about 50 miles from here. I'm currently thinking of calling the paleontology department to make an appointment for them to look at it and determine if it's real or not. 
I don't know ANY dealers, and am a TOTAL babe-in-the woods with this.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sabine you don't sound old at all. You are also still young.


I am not as young as I wanted to be.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!! Thanks, again!


Sounds like you have a diamond there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If it's said to be from China, does that lessen its value, or make the identifying criteria more stringent?


Gobi desert China is more likely as a location, makes it possibly more common, but as export is supposed to be prohibited and most available are faked it will still be worth a lot if real. 
It does increase the chance of it being a fake; you could be right about the addition of crocodillian scutes, I would go to TFF.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Now I am really going to bed. Lol I am addicted. Anyway goodnight and sleep tight.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gobi desert China is more likely as a location, makes it possibly more common, but as export is supposed to be prohibited and most available are faked it will still be worth a lot if real.
> It does increase the chance of it being a fake; you could be right about the addition of crocodillian scutes, I would go to TFF.


OK.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am not as young as I wanted to be.


I am not as old as i wish to be!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. Now I am really going to bed. Lol I am addicted. Anyway goodnight and sleep tight.


Night night, Carol, sweet dreams of horses, fossils and cheese!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaah Sparky is adorable.


Sparky is cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice site, but I think it's mostly about the USA.
> This fossil is presumably from New Zealand so a more international forum may be more appropriate.




First few I looked at made refs to this far away location called Morocco...._These are small, authentic fossil Mosasaur teeth from the Upper Cretaceous (~70 million year old) phosphate deposits near Khourigba, Morocco. _
_I think the initial link I posted takes one all over! _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> First few I looked at made refs to this far away location called Morocco...._These are small, authentic fossil Mosasaur teeth from the Upper Cretaceous (~70 million year old) phosphate deposits near Khourigba, Morocco. _
> _I think the initial link I posted takes one all over! _


Hmm. 
I'll have a proper look. 
Certainly a site worth perusal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, Bea, now we wait, it may take a little while to get the answers we need, but it should happen. 
@Moozillion


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Bea, now we wait, it may take a little while to get the answers we need, but it should happen.
> @Moozillion


Thanks bunches, Adam, for helping me get started over there!!!
Well, Roomies, Now da from Louisiana!
Not see you all tomorrow- although it's already "tomorrow" for our UK and Moroccan contingent...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks bunches, Adam, for helping me get started over there!!!
> Well, Roomies, Now da from Louisiana!
> Not see you all tomorrow- although it's already "tomorrow" for our UK and Moroccan contingent...


Night night, Bea! 
Twas a pleasure, as Bobby said, you can never have enough tort folk on a forum!


----------



## DE42

I tried to do too much after being sick. And now I'm laying in bed with a headache and my chest hurting. Actually my while body hurts some but my head and chest is worse. Lol. Silly me for thinking I can hit it 110% the day after being sick and probably losing 2 gallons of water lol. I'm soooo dehydrated and the water is still running through me. This is where I wish I could do an IV bag at home and pump some fluids in me lol.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Carol, sweet dreams of horses, fossils and cheese!


Good Morning Adam. No horses, fossils or cheese. Just dreams about tortoise enclosures. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thanks bunches, Adam, for helping me get started over there!!!
> Well, Roomies, Now da from Louisiana!
> Not see you all tomorrow- although it's already "tomorrow" for our UK and Moroccan contingent...


Good Morning Mooz


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I tried to do too much after being sick. And now I'm laying in bed with a headache and my chest hurting. Actually my while body hurts some but my head and chest is worse. Lol. Silly me for thinking I can hit it 110% the day after being sick and probably losing 2 gallons of water lol. I'm soooo dehydrated and the water is still running through me. This is where I wish I could do an IV bag at home and pump some fluids in me lol.


Go climb into a humid enclosure. I hear it is very good for hydration. [emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Go climb into a humid enclosure. I hear it is very good for hydration. [emoji6]


Or a sauna!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes but definitly not at 3am.



LOL!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I can't see my own pics. Can you guys see them?



Yes!!! I love the “Think Water” sign as Christmas decoration.  Beautiful pics.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Here are photos of my turtle "fossil," Adam. I bought it when i was working in New Zealand just over 20 years ago.
> It weighs 9.5 lb (4.3 kg?), is 10 inches/25 cm long and 9 inches/23 cm wide at the widest point. The black "scutes" on top are a little crumbly, and when I pick it up today, I heard a slight creaking sound under one of the black "scutes." I've read that counterfeiters will attach alligator parts to the fossils to try and make them look real, and have always wondered about the scutes. @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> View attachment 227556
> 
> View attachment 227557
> 
> View attachment 227558
> 
> View attachment 227560
> 
> View attachment 227561
> 
> View attachment 227559
> 
> View attachment 227562
> 
> View attachment 227563



No matter what our expert says, this looks fantastic!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Sparky says hi to everyone.
> View attachment 227566



Hi Sparky. You’re adorable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I tried to do too much after being sick. And now I'm laying in bed with a headache and my chest hurting. Actually my while body hurts some but my head and chest is worse. Lol. Silly me for thinking I can hit it 110% the day after being sick and probably losing 2 gallons of water lol. I'm soooo dehydrated and the water is still running through me. This is where I wish I could do an IV bag at home and pump some fluids in me lol.


Hope you feel better in the morning! 
That's not very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Adam. No horses, fossils or cheese. Just dreams about tortoise enclosures. Lol


Well, that's a lot better than Wool Spiders or meerkats. 
But not as good as cheese. 
Good morning, Carol!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We went to the beach earlier thats where I dissapeared to. So I took some pictures for you. Then we drove into town to see the xmas lights but they were not very xmasy but took pictures for you of that too.
> View attachment 227540
> View attachment 227541
> View attachment 227542
> View attachment 227544
> View attachment 227545
> View attachment 227547
> View attachment 227549
> View attachment 227550
> View attachment 227552
> View attachment 227555



Oh wow! They’re lovely. Table mountain across the beach is particularly lovely! 

We went on a family holiday to South Africa a few years ago and have fond memories of Cape Town.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> No matter what our expert says, this looks fantastic!


But they always look more fantastic if they're real! 
And i'm pretty sure it is! 
Good morning, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi Sparky. You’re adorable!


SNAP ! ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Talking about baked beans. I decided to bake three dry blocks of coco coir to kill any bugs it might have and almost had a bbq in my oven. [emoji85]





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> I never bother to bake mine and have never had a problem.



Likewise. The bugs people report are detrivores that move in to clean up once the substrate is warm and damp. They’re completely harmless.

Some people pop a few pill bugs in the enclosure to help control numbers. The tricky part for you might be finding them given the drought. 

They like damp places, so turning over rocks and logs in shady places is the way to find them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh wow! They’re lovely. Table mountain across the beach is particularly lovely!
> 
> We went on a family holiday to South Africa a few years ago and have fond memories of Cape Town.


Good morning, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!



Good morning Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But they always look more fantastic if they're real!
> And i'm pretty sure it is!
> Good morning, Lena!



Good morning, Adam! Busy day today?


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Have I shared this postcard with you? 


It was taken on a foggy evening a few days ago. Mornings and nights here are very chilly, but we still got no real snow.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Have I shared this postcard with you?
> View attachment 227598
> 
> It was taken on a foggy evening a few days ago. Mornings and nights here are very chilly, but we still got no real snow.



That’s wonderful. So atmospheric!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That’s wonderful. So atmospheric!



Thank you, Linda! Hope you have a great day... and JoesDad isn’t too bored


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! Hope you have a great day... and JoesDad isn’t too bored





He’s cleaning the aquarium out right now. It takes a couple of hours. I am trying to persuade him that going out for a walk in the unexpected sunshine this afternoon is a better idea than watching the Arsenal match on television


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 227600
> 
> He’s cleaning the aquarium out right now. It takes a couple of hours. I am trying to persuade him that going out for a walk in the unexpected sunshine this afternoon is a better idea than watching the Arsenal match on television



Compromise reached. We’re going out for a walk as soon as he’s finished and should be back for most of the match 

There’s a reason we’ve been together over 30 years [emoji849]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam! Busy day today?


Just finished one lesson, but off now til 4. The another one at 7.
Booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Have I shared this postcard with you?
> View attachment 227598
> 
> It was taken on a foggy evening a few days ago. Mornings and nights here are very chilly, but we still got no real snow.


That looks quite stunning.
But very cold.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 227600
> 
> He’s cleaning the aquarium out right now. It takes a couple of hours. I am trying to persuade him that going out for a walk in the unexpected sunshine this afternoon is a better idea than watching the Arsenal match on television


I'm with Joe's Dad on this one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Compromise reached. We’re going out for a walk as soon as he’s finished and should be back for most of the match
> 
> There’s a reason we’ve been together over 30 years [emoji849]


You could always walk around the living room whilst watching the football.
That's my sort of compromise.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes!!! I love the “Think Water” sign as Christmas decoration.  Beautiful pics.


They certainly used the oppurtunity well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that's a lot better than Wool Spiders or meerkats.
> But not as good as cheese.
> Good morning, Carol!


I agree totally.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh wow! They’re lovely. Table mountain across the beach is particularly lovely!
> 
> We went on a family holiday to South Africa a few years ago and have fond memories of Cape Town.


Thank you. It is an awesome place to live.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Likewise. The bugs people report are detrivores that move in to clean up once the substrate is warm and damp. They’re completely harmless.
> 
> Some people pop a few pill bugs in the enclosure to help control numbers. The tricky part for you might be finding them given the drought.
> 
> They like damp places, so turning over rocks and logs in shady places is the way to find them.


Yes I read about them. But I don't think there are any around. But whenever I see a rock or log I will be turning it over and inspecting. Lol. Now my family are going to think I have gone completely nuts.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Have I shared this postcard with you?
> View attachment 227598
> 
> It was taken on a foggy evening a few days ago. Mornings and nights here are very chilly, but we still got no real snow.


Oh that is so beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 227600
> 
> He’s cleaning the aquarium out right now. It takes a couple of hours. I am trying to persuade him that going out for a walk in the unexpected sunshine this afternoon is a better idea than watching the Arsenal match on television


Oh I agree. But I believe that men love their football so good luck.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Compromise reached. We’re going out for a walk as soon as he’s finished and should be back for most of the match
> 
> There’s a reason we’ve been together over 30 years [emoji849]


Well done


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could always walk around the living room whilst watching the football.
> That's my sort of compromise.


Ha ha ha


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s always something...or someone: Manhunt for 'crossbow killer' after attack in Southburn, East Yorkshire


Humberside Police have named the victim as 30-year-old Shane Gilmer, who lived in Southburn, a rural village near Driffield.Mr Gilmer and a woman were found injured at the property after officers were alerted to a disturbance at about 9.20pm on Friday. According to reports, a crossbow was used in the attack and the village is in "lockdown".


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I tried to do too much after being sick. And now I'm laying in bed with a headache and my chest hurting. Actually my while body hurts some but my head and chest is worse. Lol. Silly me for thinking I can hit it 110% the day after being sick and probably losing 2 gallons of water lol. I'm soooo dehydrated and the water is still running through me. This is where I wish I could do an IV bag at home and pump some fluids in me lol.


Be careful ! To be dehydrated is dangerous. Drink much tea and water.
Best wishes from me for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Or a sauna!


No sauna ! There you lose more fluids !.. and you come out like a dryed fish... Only need to be salted ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s always something...or someone: Manhunt for 'crossbow killer' after attack in Southburn, East Yorkshire
> 
> 
> Humberside Police have named the victim as 30-year-old Shane Gilmer, who lived in Southburn, a rural village near Driffield.Mr Gilmer and a woman were found injured at the property after officers were alerted to a disturbance at about 9.20pm on Friday. According to reports, a crossbow was used in the attack and the village is in "lockdown".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No sauna ! There you lose more fluids !.. and you come out like a dryed fish... Only need to be salted ....


Good afternoon, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!


Good afternoon Adam.
It is cold outside and my nose is running because I caught a little bit of a cold.
How are you today ?


----------



## Bee62

Hmm..... Adam seems to be gone .... hmmmm
So I take my runny nose outside in the cold to feed my sheep and chicken.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hmm..... Adam seems to be gone .... hmmmm
> So I take my runny nose outside in the cold to feed my sheep and chicken.


I'm still working on getting out of bed lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm..... Adam seems to be gone .... hmmmm
> So I take my runny nose outside in the cold to feed my sheep and chicken.


Only briefly gone reading what the experts said about Bea's fossil. 
I'm a bit tired today for some reason, but quite happy thanks. 
Put some peanuts up your nose. 
This usually helps. 
I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm still working on getting out of bed lol


Good morning, Dan!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Dan!


Good morning Adam.


----------



## DE42

Well I got up let the dogs out and got another bottle of water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Well I got up let the dogs out and got another bottle of water.


Yes, lots of water needed! 
Bleuch! 
I hate water.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, lots of water needed!
> Bleuch!
> I hate water.


Me too!


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello guys, went thrift shopping yesterday for the first time and managed to get some pretty nice stuff!

Polo Jacket, Tommy Hilfiger sweater, Sonoma sweater, and a trench coat with the original tags still on it. All this for $12.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Me too!


Good morning, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello guys, went thrift shopping yesterday for the first time and managed to get some pretty nice stuff!
> 
> Polo Jacket, Tommy Hilfiger sweater, Sonoma sweater, and a trench coat with the original tags still on it. All this for $12.
> 
> View attachment 227610


Good morning, Austin! 
Pretty amazing deal! 
Nice clobber!


----------



## DE42

Well I got to get up and get ready now.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Mooz


Good morning Carol, and fellow Roomies!!!


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Good morning Carol, and fellow Roomies!!!


Good morning


----------



## JoesMum

Our walk in the sunshine was very nice. We went to a local country park. They have a new sign at the point where you have to decide which way round the lake to go (we went That Way)



The birds were singing loudly in the sunshine. We saw bullfinches like these... one of my favourite birds. 



And we also saw this Peacock butterfly... rather unexpected on a winter’s day. I suspect the warmth brought it out of its overwintering spot, but fear it will not now make it to spring breeding.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Our walk in the sunshine was very nice. We went to a local country park. They have a new sign at the point where you have to decide which way round the lake to go (we went That Way)
> View attachment 227619
> 
> 
> The birds were singing loudly in the sunshine. We saw bullfinches like these... one of my favourite birds.
> View attachment 227620
> 
> 
> And we also saw this Peacock butterfly... rather unexpected on a winter’s day. I suspect the warmth brought it out of its overwintering spot, but fear it will not now make it to spring breeding.
> View attachment 227621


WOW!!!! How lovely!!!!! That sign is GREAT!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Our walk in the sunshine was very nice. We went to a local country park. They have a new sign at the point where you have to decide which way round the lake to go (we went That Way)
> View attachment 227619
> 
> 
> The birds were singing loudly in the sunshine. We saw bullfinches like these... one of my favourite birds.
> View attachment 227620
> 
> 
> And we also saw this Peacock butterfly... rather unexpected on a winter’s day. I suspect the warmth brought it out of its overwintering spot, but fear it will not now make it to spring breeding.
> View attachment 227621



Great pix...almost looks like SPRINGTIME.... sun is out here too! Any pints Real Ale or Yorkshire pudding?

...on a side note, I went to Post Reply...and hit the Tarantula Forum!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Great pix...almost looks like SPRINGTIME.... sun is out here too! Any pints Real Ale or Yorkshire pudding?
> 
> ...on a side note, I went to Post Reply...and hit the Tarantula Forum!


Not today... I am roasting chicken for dinner. I make Yorkshire Pud to go with beef and lamb, but not chicken. As for the pints, there are a few decent pubs in the area, but we're both trying to shift the extra pounds put on over Christmas so we're keeping the alcohol to a minimum for a while 

PS Tarantulas! Scary!


----------



## DE42

Tomorrow I'm going to make that video of around here where I live. I would today but I'm just not feeling upto it. 

But here is a couple of old pics I found you might like. 
I loved this flower 



My other crested gecko


A tree at the corner of my property


A sunset in town


A sign to my papas old orchard


A bearded dragon I had. 


Me at my father's pond. We have some turtles in it. 


And last an OLD pic of me when I was a kid. That dog is the one that saved me from the mountain lion.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to make that video of around here where I live. I would today but I'm just not feeling upto it.
> 
> But here is a couple of old pics I found you might like.
> I loved this flower
> View attachment 227622
> View attachment 227623
> 
> My other crested gecko
> View attachment 227624
> 
> A tree at the corner of my property
> View attachment 227625
> 
> A sunset in town
> View attachment 227626
> 
> A sign to my papas old orchard
> View attachment 227627
> 
> A bearded dragon I had.
> View attachment 227628
> 
> Me at my father's pond. We have some turtles in it.
> View attachment 227629
> 
> And last an OLD pic of me when I was a kid. That dog is the one that saved me from the mountain lion.
> View attachment 227630




Nice shots. Good looking lily.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a crazy year for weather. Normally our winter nights are down in the low 30s, so there's frost on the ground every morning. We had about a week or a little less that went down into the 20s, with a very hard freeze, and since then very mild, with no frost. I'm wondering if the frost part of our winter weather is over with. Time to bring the plants back out of the greenhouse?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning Carol, and fellow Roomies!!!


Hello, Bea! 
Result ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our walk in the sunshine was very nice. We went to a local country park. They have a new sign at the point where you have to decide which way round the lake to go (we went That Way)
> View attachment 227619
> 
> 
> The birds were singing loudly in the sunshine. We saw bullfinches like these... one of my favourite birds.
> View attachment 227620
> 
> 
> And we also saw this Peacock butterfly... rather unexpected on a winter’s day. I suspect the warmth brought it out of its overwintering spot, but fear it will not now make it to spring breeding.
> View attachment 227621


Love the sign.
Bullfinches are beautiful, never seen one here.
Poor butterfly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Great pix...almost looks like SPRINGTIME.... sun is out here too! Any pints Real Ale or Yorkshire pudding?
> 
> ...on a side note, I went to Post Reply...and hit the Tarantula Forum!


Many of us have joined the gecko forum. 
We go there when TFO goes down to chat.
Look out for the Chilly Dim Chamber!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to make that video of around here where I live. I would today but I'm just not feeling upto it.
> 
> But here is a couple of old pics I found you might like.
> I loved this flower
> View attachment 227622
> View attachment 227623
> 
> My other crested gecko
> View attachment 227624
> 
> A tree at the corner of my property
> View attachment 227625
> 
> A sunset in town
> View attachment 227626
> 
> A sign to my papas old orchard
> View attachment 227627
> 
> A bearded dragon I had.
> View attachment 227628
> 
> Me at my father's pond. We have some turtles in it.
> View attachment 227629
> 
> And last an OLD pic of me when I was a kid. That dog is the one that saved me from the mountain lion.
> View attachment 227630


Lovely series of pictures! 
Thanks for sharing. 
That flower is incredible and I love the colour of the tree! 
Some memories there, I should think.
You live in a lovely area.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> What a crazy year for weather. Normally our winter nights are down in the low 30s, so there's frost on the ground every morning. We had about a week or a little less that went down into the 20s, with a very hard freeze, and since then very mild, with no frost. I'm wondering if the frost part of our winter weather is over with. Time to bring the plants back out of the greenhouse?


Hmmm. 
Risky, I'd wait a bit longer.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Many of us have joined the gecko forum.
> We go there when TFO goes down to chat.
> Look out for the Chilly Dim Chamber!


Pangea??!! I'm on there.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to make that video of around here where I live. I would today but I'm just not feeling upto it.
> 
> But here is a couple of old pics I found you might like.
> I loved this flower
> View attachment 227622
> View attachment 227623
> 
> My other crested gecko
> View attachment 227624
> 
> A tree at the corner of my property
> View attachment 227625
> 
> A sunset in town
> View attachment 227626
> 
> A sign to my papas old orchard
> View attachment 227627
> 
> A bearded dragon I had.
> View attachment 227628
> 
> Me at my father's pond. We have some turtles in it.
> View attachment 227629
> 
> And last an OLD pic of me when I was a kid. That dog is the one that saved me from the mountain lion.
> View attachment 227630



WONDERFUL photos!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> No matter what our expert says, this looks fantastic!



Thank you!!! [emoji2]
I posted it on the fossil forum, and several experts quite readily said it is genuine!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
NOW I need to stabilize it, because the scutes crumble a bit and it creaks when I pick it up-so parts of it are moving and unstable. I’ve got a steep learning curve, but it’s FUN as long as I don’t try to be a perfectionist!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Compromise reached. We’re going out for a walk as soon as he’s finished and should be back for most of the match
> 
> There’s a reason we’ve been together over 30 years [emoji849]



Well done, you two!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s always something...or someone: Manhunt for 'crossbow killer' after attack in Southburn, East Yorkshire
> 
> 
> Humberside Police have named the victim as 30-year-old Shane Gilmer, who lived in Southburn, a rural village near Driffield.Mr Gilmer and a woman were found injured at the property after officers were alerted to a disturbance at about 9.20pm on Friday. According to reports, a crossbow was used in the attack and the village is in "lockdown".



[emoji33]Good heavens!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Hello guys, went thrift shopping yesterday for the first time and managed to get some pretty nice stuff!
> 
> Polo Jacket, Tommy Hilfiger sweater, Sonoma sweater, and a trench coat with the original tags still on it. All this for $12.
> 
> View attachment 227610



WOW!!!! Good job!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, you weather watchers... this is darn cold in Yakutia, Russia. -60... “Even the thermometer is frozen”.


----------



## DE42

Nope, no, no, nope, not for me, no


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, you weather watchers... this is darn cold in Yakutia, Russia. -60... “Even the thermometer is frozen”.
> 
> View attachment 227645


 Oh, MY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!!!!!!



See, we all feel warmer!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s always something...or someone: Manhunt for 'crossbow killer' after attack in Southburn, East Yorkshire
> 
> 
> Humberside Police have named the victim as 30-year-old Shane Gilmer, who lived in Southburn, a rural village near Driffield.Mr Gilmer and a woman were found injured at the property after officers were alerted to a disturbance at about 9.20pm on Friday. According to reports, a crossbow was used in the attack and the village is in "lockdown".


Did they manage to find the person?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> It is cold outside and my nose is running because I caught a little bit of a cold.
> How are you today ?


Oh I hope you get better soon


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm..... Adam seems to be gone .... hmmmm
> So I take my runny nose outside in the cold to feed my sheep and chicken.


I just noticed it looks like your avatar has a runny nose as well.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm still working on getting out of bed lol


Are you out yet.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only briefly gone reading what the experts said about Bea's fossil.
> I'm a bit tired today for some reason, but quite happy thanks.
> Put some peanuts up your nose.
> This usually helps.
> I expect.


I am curious anout what the other experts are saying about Bea's fossil. And were you correct?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, lots of water needed!
> Bleuch!
> I hate water.


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me too!


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Hello guys, went thrift shopping yesterday for the first time and managed to get some pretty nice stuff!
> 
> Polo Jacket, Tommy Hilfiger sweater, Sonoma sweater, and a trench coat with the original tags still on it. All this for $12.
> 
> View attachment 227610


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our walk in the sunshine was very nice. We went to a local country park. They have a new sign at the point where you have to decide which way round the lake to go (we went That Way)
> View attachment 227619
> 
> 
> The birds were singing loudly in the sunshine. We saw bullfinches like these... one of my favourite birds.
> View attachment 227620
> 
> 
> And we also saw this Peacock butterfly... rather unexpected on a winter’s day. I suspect the warmth brought it out of its overwintering spot, but fear it will not now make it to spring breeding.
> View attachment 227621


Lol re "that way" looks like an awesome walk. The birds are really beautiful. And the butterfly is stunning. Sad about not making it to spring breeding.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great pix...almost looks like SPRINGTIME.... sun is out here too! Any pints Real Ale or Yorkshire pudding?
> 
> ...on a side note, I went to Post Reply...and hit the Tarantula Forum!


Did you by any chance see a wool spider there?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I am curious anout what the other experts are saying about Bea's fossil. And were you correct?


YES!!!! Adam was correct!!!! Several experts quickly and easily confirmed that it is genuine, and even identified the genus: Anosteira! They were a bit divided on the species, though. It most likely lived near the area of Guangdong, China but could have been wider spread, including what is currently the Gobi desert. The general agreement is that it's a nice specimen! But it is unstable: a bit crumbly and it tends to creak (which means one of the scutes is shifting, so likely to come loose or off). My next step will be to learn how to properly stabilize it. All VERY interesting and completely new to me!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to make that video of around here where I live. I would today but I'm just not feeling upto it.
> 
> But here is a couple of old pics I found you might like.
> I loved this flower
> View attachment 227622
> View attachment 227623
> 
> My other crested gecko
> View attachment 227624
> 
> A tree at the corner of my property
> View attachment 227625
> 
> A sunset in town
> View attachment 227626
> 
> A sign to my papas old orchard
> View attachment 227627
> 
> A bearded dragon I had.
> View attachment 227628
> 
> Me at my father's pond. We have some turtles in it.
> View attachment 227629
> 
> And last an OLD pic of me when I was a kid. That dog is the one that saved me from the mountain lion.
> View attachment 227630


What beautifil pictures. Looks like a really beautiful place to live.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!!! [emoji2]
> I posted it on the fossil forum, and several experts quite readily said it is genuine!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> NOW I need to stabilize it, because the scutes crumble a bit and it creaks when I pick it up-so parts of it are moving and unstable. I’ve got a steep learning curve, but it’s FUN as long as I don’t try to be a perfectionist!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Thats awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, you weather watchers... this is darn cold in Yakutia, Russia. -60... “Even the thermometer is frozen”.
> 
> View attachment 227645


Oh my word. That IS cold.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> See, we all feel warmer!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!! Adam was correct!!!! Several experts quickly and easily confirmed that it is genuine, and even identified the genus: Anosteira! They were a bit divided on the species, though. It most likely lived near the area of Guangdong, China but could have been wider spread, including what is currently the Gobi desert. The general agreement is that it's a nice specimen! But it is unstable: a bit crumbly and it tends to creak (which means one of the scutes is shifting, so likely to come loose or off). My next step will be to learn how to properly stabilize it. All VERY interesting and completely new to me!!!!!


That is awesome. And so interesting. Have fun on learning new things and good luck with it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Are we all having a great day?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Are you out yet.


Yep though I feel a little sick.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Are we all having a great day?
> 
> View attachment 227655


We had a productive day I would classify that as a good day. And you?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yep though I feel a little sick.


Shame. I really hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Shame. I really hope you start feeling better soon.


Thanks.


----------



## DE42

I hope I do by tuesday. That's when my college starts back.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I hope I do by tuesday. That's when my college starts back.


That would not be nice if you have to attend collage when you feel sick


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Pangea??!! I'm on there.


No. 
GeckoTalk.com. 
Link at the bottom of the page on here under the Exotic pet Network stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, you weather watchers... this is darn cold in Yakutia, Russia. -60... “Even the thermometer is frozen”.
> 
> View attachment 227645



I've been in temps of -40.
That was far too cold for me. 
-60 is ridiculous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am curious anout what the other experts are saying about Bea's fossil. And were you correct?


I am always correct! 
Ahem.
But, yes it is real, the guys have identified the species and given Bea some good advice on how to preserve it.
They've all been very nice and friendly and welcoming , too.
Anosteira maomingensis. 
http://www.thefossilforum.com/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=443262
if you want a pdf of the science.
Bea, ive' had a peek and I'm pretty sure it's this species.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm still working on getting out of bed lol


Have you managed it ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only briefly gone reading what the experts said about Bea's fossil.
> I'm a bit tired today for some reason, but quite happy thanks.
> Put some peanuts up your nose.
> This usually helps.
> I expect.


I am allergic against peanuts !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am allergic against peanuts !


Oooops! 
Sorry! 
Perhaps pencils would be better.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooops!
> Sorry!
> Perhaps pencils would be better.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Great minds think alike
> View attachment 227660


Indeed!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh I hope you get better soon


Thank you Carol. i am feeling not bad but the runny nose is pesky.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I just noticed it looks like your avatar has a runny nose as well.


HELP ! I have infected my lovely avatar Bee with my cold.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Great minds think alike
> View attachment 227660


Much to dangerous with the pencils in my nose. When I have to sneeze heavy the pencils could turn into arrows ! I don`t want to hurt someone in the dark !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> HELP ! I have infected my lovely avatar Bee with my cold.


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzchoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Don't mind me just passing through the room. 
Oh look a Penguin... awww you look hungry. Here have some food. Oh another ummm.. . Let me go get more food. 

Be right back. Lol


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am always correct!
> Ahem.
> But, yes it is real, the guys have identified the species and given Bea some good advice on how to preserve it.
> They've all been very nice and friendly and welcoming , too.
> Anosteira maomingensis.
> http://www.thefossilforum.com/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=443262
> if you want a pdf of the science.
> Bea, ive' had a peek and I'm pretty sure it's this species.



Thanks so much, Adam!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I am allergic against peanuts !



Hi, Bee! [emoji112][emoji2]
Your English really is excellent, and it is NOT often that I want to suggest a correction. We say “I am allergic TO peanuts.” I don’t want to hurt your feelings, I just want to help! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## DE42

Just sitting and looking at the jellyfish. They make the room so peaceful I could just. ...... Zzzzzzz


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Just sitting and looking at the jellyfish. They make the room so peaceful I could just. ...... Zzzzzzz
> View attachment 227675


Aaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, our beautiful if slightly stingy fruit-flavoured jellyfish. 
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here’s a fun “60 Minutes News Article” about Portland, Oregon. Enjoy. 
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-portland-still-portlandia/


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> HELP ! I have infected my lovely avatar Bee with my cold.


It is better the green dot is gone.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Just sitting and looking at the jellyfish. They make the room so peaceful I could just. ...... Zzzzzzz
> View attachment 227675


The Jellyfish look they are wearing tutu's.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Our walk in the sunshine was very nice. We went to a local country park. They have a new sign at the point where you have to decide which way round the lake to go (we went That Way)
> View attachment 227619
> 
> 
> The birds were singing loudly in the sunshine. We saw bullfinches like these... one of my favourite birds.
> View attachment 227620
> 
> 
> And we also saw this Peacock butterfly... rather unexpected on a winter’s day. I suspect the warmth brought it out of its overwintering spot, but fear it will not now make it to spring breeding.
> View attachment 227621



I wonder: Could the butterfly go back to sleep until spring? It’s so pretty.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to make that video of around here where I live. I would today but I'm just not feeling upto it.
> 
> But here is a couple of old pics I found you might like.
> I loved this flower
> View attachment 227622
> View attachment 227623
> 
> My other crested gecko
> View attachment 227624
> 
> A tree at the corner of my property
> View attachment 227625
> 
> A sunset in town
> View attachment 227626
> 
> A sign to my papas old orchard
> View attachment 227627
> 
> A bearded dragon I had.
> View attachment 227628
> 
> Me at my father's pond. We have some turtles in it.
> View attachment 227629
> 
> And last an OLD pic of me when I was a kid. That dog is the one that saved me from the mountain lion.
> View attachment 227630



The mountain lion probably thought it’s best not to mess with small, fierce creatures. Great dog. 
I’d love to have a gecko someday. We had these little critters in the backyard in Turkey:


(That’s daughter holding one)


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! It’s a work day for me, so not-see you all later!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!!! [emoji2]
> I posted it on the fossil forum, and several experts quite readily said it is genuine!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> NOW I need to stabilize it, because the scutes crumble a bit and it creaks when I pick it up-so parts of it are moving and unstable. I’ve got a steep learning curve, but it’s FUN as long as I don’t try to be a perfectionist!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Oh Bea, this is amazing. After you’ve spent some time learning about it and stabilizing it, is there a chance you would reconsider about giving it up? Might we have another fossil buff in the making?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Don't mind me just passing through the room.
> Oh look a Penguin... awww you look hungry. Here have some food. Oh another ummm.. . Let me go get more food.
> 
> Be right back. Lol


Hi Dan, thank you for feeding Silly & Willy. They like to be feed.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee! [emoji112][emoji2]
> Your English really is excellent, and it is NOT often that I want to suggest a correction. We say “I am allergic TO peanuts.” I don’t want to hurt your feelings, I just want to help! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Hi Bea, you can be sure that you will never hurt my feelings when you correct my English !
I want to learn and that needs to be corrected. 
Thank you Bea, so I am allgergic to peanuts ( luckily I am not )


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Just sitting and looking at the jellyfish. They make the room so peaceful I could just. ...... Zzzzzzz
> View attachment 227675



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The mountain lion probably thought it’s best not to mess with small, fierce creatures. Great dog.
> I’d love to have a gecko someday. We had these little critters in the backyard in Turkey:
> View attachment 227679
> 
> (That’s daughter holding one)


Aaaah cute.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! It’s a work day for me, so not-see you all later!


Good Morning 
Have a good day at work.


----------



## Maro2Bear

National Holiday in the US of A today......and sub-freezing temps too. For those at home, here’s a cool live web cam of well stocked bird feeders in upstate New York. Lots of activity this AM...doves,cardinals, chickadees n more

http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/40/Cornell_Lab_FeederWatch_Cam/

You want the Cornell Lab one at Sapsucker Woods.. Enjoy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick snap of some of the feathered friend activity a few mins ago.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I wonder: Could the butterfly go back to sleep until spring? It’s so pretty.



Over here in the US, aa lot of the butterflies overwinter in the adult form, apparently. Don’t know why we don’t see them much.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Over here in the US, aa lot of the butterflies overwinter in the adult form, apparently. Don’t know why we don’t see them much.



Too many people are spraying pesticides, and removing beneficial weeds and flowers, and using green lawn surfaces, and all the natural areas are being reduced, removed, paved over, etc. natural areas, with swamps and bogs and flowering weeds help keep our butterflies flourishing. This year I went on the fringes of our garden and planted milk weed seeds... hoping to get some of those growing. Same with Joe Pye weeds/flowers...and golden rod!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here’s a fun “60 Minutes News Article” about Portland, Oregon. Enjoy.
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-portland-still-portlandia/


Very interesting. 
Weird is good.
Hi, Cowboy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! It’s a work day for me, so not-see you all later!


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Potato run day for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Bea, you can be sure that you will never hurt my feelings when you correct my English !
> I want to learn and that needs to be corrected.
> Thank you Bea, so I am allgergic to peanuts ( luckily I am not )



Oh, you fibber!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> National Holiday in the US of A today......and sub-freezing temps too. For those at home, here’s a cool live web cam of well stocked bird feeders in upstate New York. Lots of activity this AM...doves,cardinals, chickadees n more
> 
> http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/40/Cornell_Lab_FeederWatch_Cam/
> 
> You want the Cornell Lab one at Sapsucker Woods.. Enjoy!


Very sweet!
Lovely little birdies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Potato shopping for me now.
Not see you all later. 
Have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Potato bought, will keep wifey happy for a day or two.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello peeps


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor Wifey! One potato at a time. I feel pretty rich. Right now I have SIX potatoes in the bin under the sink! SIX!!! I'm rich!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

I figured I’ll show you guys my girlfriends snake. Pretty cute little guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Hello, Austin!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Wifey! One potato at a time. I feel pretty rich. Right now I have SIX potatoes in the bin under the sink! SIX!!! I'm rich!!!


That makes you the potato owning equivalent of a millionaire!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 227689
> View attachment 227690
> 
> I figured I’ll show you guys my girlfriends snake. Pretty cute little guy.


Very pretty serpent!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Potato shopping for me now.
> Not see you all later.
> Have fun!


Good Afternoon Adam
Hope you are having a great day so far!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Potato bought, will keep wifey happy for a day or two.


Are potatoes expensive there that you only buy one at a time. Or is there a particular reason why you only buy one at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 227689
> View attachment 227690
> 
> I figured I’ll show you guys my girlfriends snake. Pretty cute little guy.


Do you also have to give snakes soaks ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Adam
> Hope you are having a great day so far!


Taking down the Christmas decorations today. 
A bit sad and a bit of a relief at the same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Are potatoes expensive there that you only buy one at a time. Or is there a particular reason why you only buy one at a time.


Potatoes are very heavy. 
And I have breathing difficulties and the walk back is uphill. 
And wifey is greedy and would eat too many if i bought more than one. 
Not expensive. 
About 5.3 Rand a kilo.


----------



## Killerrookie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Austin!



Hello, Adam!!
How are you?


----------



## Killerrookie

CarolM said:


> Do you also have to give snakes soaks ?



He was stinky in the lower region. We were cleaning his tank so I decided to give him a bath also. 
No clue if you’re suppose to soak them often.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Adam, Perhaps you can haggle with the vendors in the Medina, and just purchase 1/4 potato today, and load up on beens, bread and couscous? Though, your sack might be full of fossils! Or well aged cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> He was stinky in the lower region. We were cleaning his tank so I decided to give him a bath also.
> No clue if you’re suppose to soak them often.


Aaah. Okay. He is a good looking snake.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> He was stinky in the lower region. We were cleaning his tank so I decided to give him a bath also.
> No clue if you’re suppose to soak them often.


Most snake habitats I've seen include a large tub that the snake sits in on his own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello, Adam!!
> How are you?


I'm very well, thanks! 
Just tidying up after Christmas and preparing my next holiday. 
All good here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Adam, Perhaps you can haggle with the vendors in the Medina, and just purchase 1/4 potato today, and load up on beens, bread and couscous? Though, your sack might be full of fossils! Or well aged cheese.


I get very little cheese in the medina, that's mainly from the supermarket which wifey does, or from Spain. 
Though I do get local soft cheeses and goats cheese here. 
And the others stuff you mentioned. 
Including fossils, sometimes. 
Haggling is one of my favourite things in the world and i have been known to do it for veggies, but it's really not done.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Poor Wifey! One potato at a time. I feel pretty rich. Right now I have SIX potatoes in the bin under the sink! SIX!!! I'm rich!!!



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> View attachment 227689
> View attachment 227690
> 
> I figured I’ll show you guys my girlfriends snake. Pretty cute little guy.



BEAUTIFUL!!!![emoji2]
Is that soft urates I see...?[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Taking down the Christmas decorations today.
> A bit sad and a bit of a relief at the same time.


Because Christmas is over and because Christmas IS over?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Potatoes are very heavy.
> And I have breathing difficulties and the walk back is uphill.
> And wifey is greedy and would eat too many if i bought more than one.
> Not expensive.
> About 5.3 Rand a kilo.


Lol. I think I should start buying one for each of my boys as well as they are also greedy and want to eat lots of potatoes.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh Bea, this is amazing. After you’ve spent some time learning about it and stabilizing it, is there a chance you would reconsider about giving it up? Might we have another fossil buff in the making?


Oh, I've already decided to keep it, Lena!!!  
My main reasons for thinking about getting rid of it were 2: I could see that little bits were crumbling off over time, and I had NO IDEA how to take care of it. I figured it's a shame to let something SO amazing fall apart, so it would be better of with someone who could take care of it. BUT now I have the guidance and support of a large group of really lovely and SUPER KNOWLEDGABLE people over at the fossil forum!!!!! So my next step will be stabilizing it! 

The second reason was that other than being a turtle from China, I knew nothing at all about it. BUT those AMAZING fossil forum people quickly established its  genus and species!!!!!
It is Anosteira maomingensis!!!!! It is related to the soft shelled turtles and is also grouped with the Carettochelyidae which is the PIG NOSED TURTLE (aka Fly River Turtle) which is alive and well and found in Australia!!!!!!! The Fly River Turtle is ADORABLE, and in the heady euphoria of new discoveries I though i might keep a pet Fly River Turtle as a pet since I was already "keeping" its distant cousin, but a quick search of the care required and sanity returned!!!!! 

My fossil turtle was a fresh water turtle and had flippers with 2 claws on the front instead of regular legs. It inhabited rivers and lagoons. Knowing all this about it really gives it "personality" or "turtle-ality" !!!
Back when first got him in 1996, I named him Gompah which is a Tibetan word for "monastery." It basically means "a house in the solitude." Since turtles carry their houses on their backs, they're always at home whether with others or "in the solitude." 
I plan to get Gompah in good, safe condition and keep him to add his own "karma" to our home!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon everyone [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I've already decided to keep it, Lena!!!
> My main reasons for thinking about getting rid of it were 2: I could see that little bits were crumbling off over time, and I had NO IDEA how to take care of it. I figured it's a shame to let something SO amazing fall apart, so it would be better of with someone who could take care of it. BUT now I have the guidance and support of a large group of really lovely and SUPER KNOWLEDGABLE people over at the fossil forum!!!!! So my next step will be stabilizing it!
> 
> The second reason was that other than being a turtle from China, I knew nothing at all about it. BUT those AMAZING fossil forum people quickly established its  genus and species!!!!!
> It is Anosteira maomingensis!!!!! It is related to the soft shelled turtles and is also grouped with the Carettochelyidae which is the PIG NOSED TURTLE (aka Fly River Turtle) which is alive and well and found in Australia!!!!!!! The Fly River Turtle is ADORABLE, and in the heady euphoria of new discoveries I though i might keep a pet Fly River Turtle as a pet since I was already "keeping" its distant cousin, but a quick search of the care required and sanity returned!!!!!
> 
> My fossil turtle was a fresh water turtle and had flippers with 2 claws on the front instead of regular legs. It inhabited rivers and lagoons. Knowing all this about it really gives it "personality" or "turtle-ality" !!!
> Back when first got him in 1996, I named him Gompah which is a Tibetan word for "monastery." It basically means "a house in the solitude." Since turtles carry their houses on their backs, they're always at home whether with others or "in the solitude."
> I plan to get Gompah in good, safe condition and keep him to add his own "karma" to our home!




Very neat story... full circle. You acquire said Turtle fossil...you own turtles...on the Tortoise Forum you meet Adam, who is in to both torts and fossils, who leads you to fossil Forum, where you learn of the b/g behind your Turtle Fossil. Neat.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Very neat story... full circle. You acquire said Turtle fossil...you own turtles...on the Tortoise Forum you meet Adam, who is in to both torts and fossils, who leads you to fossil Forum, where you learn of the b/g behind your Turtle Fossil. Neat.



Very nicely put!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Because Christmas is over and because Christmas IS over?


Yup! 
Finally.
Won't get everything cleared til tomorrow though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think I should start buying one for each of my boys as well as they are also greedy and want to eat lots of potatoes.


One each is more than enough for a week, in my opinion. 
They're very starchy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I've already decided to keep it, Lena!!!
> My main reasons for thinking about getting rid of it were 2: I could see that little bits were crumbling off over time, and I had NO IDEA how to take care of it. I figured it's a shame to let something SO amazing fall apart, so it would be better of with someone who could take care of it. BUT now I have the guidance and support of a large group of really lovely and SUPER KNOWLEDGABLE people over at the fossil forum!!!!! So my next step will be stabilizing it!
> 
> The second reason was that other than being a turtle from China, I knew nothing at all about it. BUT those AMAZING fossil forum people quickly established its  genus and species!!!!!
> It is Anosteira maomingensis!!!!! It is related to the soft shelled turtles and is also grouped with the Carettochelyidae which is the PIG NOSED TURTLE (aka Fly River Turtle) which is alive and well and found in Australia!!!!!!! The Fly River Turtle is ADORABLE, and in the heady euphoria of new discoveries I though i might keep a pet Fly River Turtle as a pet since I was already "keeping" its distant cousin, but a quick search of the care required and sanity returned!!!!!
> 
> My fossil turtle was a fresh water turtle and had flippers with 2 claws on the front instead of regular legs. It inhabited rivers and lagoons. Knowing all this about it really gives it "personality" or "turtle-ality" !!!
> Back when first got him in 1996, I named him Gompah which is a Tibetan word for "monastery." It basically means "a house in the solitude." Since turtles carry their houses on their backs, they're always at home whether with others or "in the solitude."
> I plan to get Gompah in good, safe condition and keep him to add his own "karma" to our home!


Very glad to hear that you're keeping it.
It's a story to tell visitors as well.
There eyes may soon to start to glaze over, but hey ho!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon everyone [emoji16]


Good afternoon, Noel! 
Have a good weekend?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big day today... it was soak Sully afternoon. Yep....Sully, our close to 70 lb Sulcata, just finished up a nice long warm water soak. And loved it of course. Once we had about 6 inches of water in the bath tub....Sully gets placed in....and we add another 2 inches of water. Sully just loved it...extends legs, head up to enjoy nice warm water cupped over his head and shell. 45 mins of this pampering. The hard part is the carry up to the bath tub...down into the tub....and once done, back to Sully’s room.

We soaked daily for the first two years. Once the 50 lb mark was hit....we slowed down on the daily soaks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Very neat story... full circle. You acquire said Turtle fossil...you own turtles...on the Tortoise Forum you meet Adam, who is in to both torts and fossils, who leads you to fossil Forum, where you learn of the b/g behind your Turtle Fossil. Neat.


Not sure it's got a particularly big behind. 
For a turtle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day today... it was soak Sully afternoon. Yep....Sully, our close to 70 lb Sulcata, just finished up a nice long warm water soak. And loved it of course. Once we had about 6 inches of water in the bath tub....Sully gets placed in....and we add another 2 inches of water. Sully just loved it...extends legs, head up to enjoy nice warm water cupped over his head and shell. 45 mins of this pampering. The hard part is the carry up to the bath tub...down into the tub....and once done, back to Sully’s room.
> 
> We soaked daily for the first two years. Once the 50 lb mark was hit....we slowed down on the daily soaks.


Golly! 
I forgot Tidgy's soak today! No wonder she was so tramply. Too late now, she's gone to bed. Have to do it tomorrow, no harm done. 
She loves her baths, too, but is probably a tad easier to bathe than a 70 lb Sully.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I've already decided to keep it, Lena!!!
> My main reasons for thinking about getting rid of it were 2: I could see that little bits were crumbling off over time, and I had NO IDEA how to take care of it. I figured it's a shame to let something SO amazing fall apart, so it would be better of with someone who could take care of it. BUT now I have the guidance and support of a large group of really lovely and SUPER KNOWLEDGABLE people over at the fossil forum!!!!! So my next step will be stabilizing it!
> 
> The second reason was that other than being a turtle from China, I knew nothing at all about it. BUT those AMAZING fossil forum people quickly established its  genus and species!!!!!
> It is Anosteira maomingensis!!!!! It is related to the soft shelled turtles and is also grouped with the Carettochelyidae which is the PIG NOSED TURTLE (aka Fly River Turtle) which is alive and well and found in Australia!!!!!!! The Fly River Turtle is ADORABLE, and in the heady euphoria of new discoveries I though i might keep a pet Fly River Turtle as a pet since I was already "keeping" its distant cousin, but a quick search of the care required and sanity returned!!!!!
> 
> My fossil turtle was a fresh water turtle and had flippers with 2 claws on the front instead of regular legs. It inhabited rivers and lagoons. Knowing all this about it really gives it "personality" or "turtle-ality" !!!
> Back when first got him in 1996, I named him Gompah which is a Tibetan word for "monastery." It basically means "a house in the solitude." Since turtles carry their houses on their backs, they're always at home whether with others or "in the solitude."
> I plan to get Gompah in good, safe condition and keep him to add his own "karma" to our home!


I am really happy for you. Can we see pics again once you have stabilised it please. Aslo can you share how you are stabilising it. I find this quite interesting


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon everyone [emoji16]


Good afternoon.

How are you doing?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very neat story... full circle. You acquire said Turtle fossil...you own turtles...on the Tortoise Forum you meet Adam, who is in to both torts and fossils, who leads you to fossil Forum, where you learn of the b/g behind your Turtle Fossil. Neat.


Totally neat.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> Finally.
> Won't get everything cleared til tomorrow though!


Shall I get the armadillo over to clean and pack away while you sleep?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One each is more than enough for a week, in my opinion.
> They're very starchy.


Most definitly. The rest of the plate should have lots of greens.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad to hear that you're keeping it.
> It's a story to tell visitors as well.
> There eyes may soon to start to glaze over, but hey ho!


Never. It is far too interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Shall I get the armadillo over to clean and pack away while you sleep?


No, thanks. 
Armadillos are notoriously bad at housework. 
Except dusting.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day today... it was soak Sully afternoon. Yep....Sully, our close to 70 lb Sulcata, just finished up a nice long warm water soak. And loved it of course. Once we had about 6 inches of water in the bath tub....Sully gets placed in....and we add another 2 inches of water. Sully just loved it...extends legs, head up to enjoy nice warm water cupped over his head and shell. 45 mins of this pampering. The hard part is the carry up to the bath tub...down into the tub....and once done, back to Sully’s room.
> 
> We soaked daily for the first two years. Once the 50 lb mark was hit....we slowed down on the daily soaks.


Who needs to go to gym. You have your very own private instructor there as long as you pay him with warmth and greens he will be happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Most definitly. The rest of the should be lots of greens.


And cheese, of course.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> I forgot Tidgy's soak today! No wonder she was so tramply. Too late now, she's gone to bed. Have to do it tomorrow, no harm done.
> She loves her baths, too, but is probably a tad easier to bathe than a 70 lb Sully.


Tidgy will need to get an extra long soak to make amends.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, thanks.
> Armadillos are notoriously bad at housework.
> Except dusting.


Okay the armdillos can dust and I'll send the jelly fish to pack.. and the woolspider can supervise that is if she exists


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And cheese, of course.


Didnt think i had to mention that as it is a standard add on and always a given.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad to hear that you're keeping it.
> It's a story to tell visitors as well.
> There eyes may soon to start to glaze over, but hey ho!


HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Noel!
> Have a good weekend?


Hi Adam 
I did indeed have a good weekend.
I also soaked my sullies.
They love their bath time too.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> How are you doing?


Hi Carol  *waves*
I’m good. How is your day?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I am really happy for you. Can we see pics again once you have stabilised it please. Aslo can you share how you are stabilising it. I find this quite interesting


Actually, I was thinking of starting a totally separate thread about the fossil and stabilizing it. Maybe other people with fossils would join in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay the armdillos can dust and I'll send the jelly fish to pack.. and the woolspider can supervise that is if she exists


Yes, she watches over all, from above. 
If she exists.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Adam
> I did indeed have a good weekend.
> I also soaked my sullies.
> They love their bath time too.


Ho de ho! 
I think Tidgy's a turtle in disguise. 
She loves the water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Actually, I was thinking of starting a totally separate thread about the fossil and stabilizing it. Maybe other people with fossils would join in!


What a terribly good idea! 
The Cold Dead Room!


----------



## Moozillion

Since the stabilization of my fossil involves plastic polymer dissolved in acetone, I can't do that safely inside the house and it's WAAAAAYYYY too cold to do it outside right now! 
At the advice of the fossil forum experts, I'm going to tuck Gompah safely away in a drawer somewhere until the weather warms up a bit. I will probably practice painting actual stabilizer on something else first- like maybe a brick- before I work on the fossil. I want to be clear on just how the material spreads etc  New adventures in the offing!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a terribly good idea!
> The Cold Dead Room!


HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Since the stabilization of my fossil involves plastic polymer dissolved in acetone, I can't do that safely inside the house and it's WAAAAAYYYY too cold to do it outside right now!
> At the advice of the fossil forum experts, I'm going to tuck Gompah safely away in a drawer somewhere until the weather warms up a bit. I will probably practice painting actual stabilizer on something else first- like maybe a brick- before I work on the fossil. I want to be clear on just how the material spreads etc  New adventures in the offing!!!!!!!


It's not as bad as it sounds, i'm sure it's quite easy though I've never used this myself. 
Something new is always a bit scary.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol  *waves*
> I’m good. How is your day?



It was also good. On holiday so busy with all the little things you dont get to do while at work.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Actually, I was thinking of starting a totally separate thread about the fossil and stabilizing it. Maybe other people with fossils would join in!


Can I join in? I will just have to find a fossil.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Since the stabilization of my fossil involves plastic polymer dissolved in acetone, I can't do that safely inside the house and it's WAAAAAYYYY too cold to do it outside right now!
> At the advice of the fossil forum experts, I'm going to tuck Gompah safely away in a drawer somewhere until the weather warms up a bit. I will probably practice painting actual stabilizer on something else first- like maybe a brick- before I work on the fossil. I want to be clear on just how the material spreads etc  New adventures in the offing!!!!!!!


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Who needs to go to gym. You have your very own private instructor there as long as you pay him with warmth and greens he will be happy.



Indeed....a slippery 70 lb Sully is a good work out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

......and Winter’s cruel hand rises again to wreak a misery mess on the greater Washington DC area. Salted, slippery roads soon become the norm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Since the stabilization of my fossil involves plastic polymer dissolved in acetone, I can't do that safely inside the house and it's WAAAAAYYYY too cold to do it outside right now!
> At the advice of the fossil forum experts, I'm going to tuck Gompah safely away in a drawer somewhere until the weather warms up a bit. I will probably practice painting actual stabilizer on something else first- like maybe a brick- before I work on the fossil. I want to be clear on just how the material spreads etc  New adventures in the offing!!!!!!!



Definitely practice.... I’m thinking you only get one good chance.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Can I join in? I will just have to find a fossil.


It'll just be a conversational thread- if you can talk/type, then join right in!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and Winter’s cruel hand rises again to wreak a misery mess on the greater Washington DC area. Salted, slippery roads soon become the norm.
> View attachment 227703


 YOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Definitely practice.... I’m thinking you only get one good chance.


Yesindeedy!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Indeed....a slippery 70 lb Sully is a good work out.


*raises hand* I can attest to that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Can I join in? I will just have to find a fossil.


Lots of lovely fossils in South Africa, but they are very rare to the outside world as it is illegal to export them or even take home one in your suitcase, they most all stay in the country, every one.


----------



## Bambam1989

Killerrookie said:


> He was stinky in the lower region. We were cleaning his tank so I decided to give him a bath also.
> No clue if you’re suppose to soak them often.


I've heard it is good to give them soaks on occasion, especially when they are starting it show signs that they will shed. Helps the old skin come off easier if it is hydrated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and Winter’s cruel hand rises again to wreak a misery mess on the greater Washington DC area. Salted, slippery roads soon become the norm.
> View attachment 227703


Oooh look! 
There's Tangier! 
You're nearer to me than I thought!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *raises hand* I can attest to that!


Is that why the bath in your avatar photo is so small?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I've heard it is good to give them soaks on occasion, especially when they are starting it show signs that they will shed. Helps the old skin come off easier if it is hydrated.


Makes sense. 
Hello, Bambam!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooh look!
> There's Tangier!
> You're nearer to me than I thought!



Yes... look at the Tangier that’s right around the corner here. http://news.maryland.gov/dnr/2018/01/11/maryland-icebreaker-comes-to-aid-of-tangier-island-va/


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Makes sense.
> Hello, Bambam!


Hello Adam!
I hope everyone in the CDR has had a better day than me. Spent the last 4hours in town, going from one store to the next trying to find pants that fit right. Being 6ft is not easy.. nothing is long enough or they don't fit my hips right. I am one of the few women who despises clothes shopping!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> *raises hand* I can attest to that!



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
The Voice of Experience!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Adam!
> I hope everyone in the CDR has had a better day than me. Spent the last 4hours in town, going from one store to the next trying to find pants that fit right. Being 6ft is not easy.. nothing is long enough or they don't fit my hips right. I am one of the few women who despises clothes shopping!


wifey loves clothes shopping for me, but not for herself.
I have to do most of that which is very difficult. 
She loves make-up and perfume shopping though. 
And sometimes shoes, but not too often. 
Pants has a different meaning in the UK, but I think I know what you mean!


----------



## DE42

Hello everyone sorry I was MIA today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone sorry I was MIA today.


Hi, Dan! 
Saw you lurking earlier. 
Hope you had a good day away from the Cold Dark Room. 
Nobody's on here every day.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Dan!
> Saw you lurking earlier.
> Hope you had a good day away from the Cold Dark Room.
> Nobody's on here every day.


Well I went out and got the car. So I had a day of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Well I went out and got the car. So I had a day of that.


Oh, of course! 
Hooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy with it?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, of course!
> Hooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy with it?


So far I am. And now I am in debt even further lol
I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

I got it for $14,500 + tax.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I got it for $14,500 + tax.


I have no idea if this is a good price or not. 
But I'm happy that you're happy.
But not so happy you're in debt.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no idea if this is a good price or not.
> But I'm happy that you're happy.
> But not so happy you're in debt.


The American life style lol if you're not so far I debt when you die that your grandkids could not pay it off you did it wrong. Lol

I'm just kidding but a lot of people do that here. I am personally a little over $100,000 in debt between my house, car, and student loans. But actually I'm ok because I have $150,000 in assets roughly. So I'm not over my head. My debt payments are about $950/mo. With a base income of $1,800/month and due to over time an average of $2,000/month. So gives me roughly half on my income to live on as of right now. When I finish my school this fall I should get a job making 125% - 150% of what I make now and max out at around 200% of what I make now is a few years. If I continue my education as I plan too I can move up and hopefully reach the six figure yearly income in around 10 years. Making 300% - 350% of what I do now. (This is not accounting for inflation that could make that 200-350% actually be 400% - 700% in 40 years.) 

So if things go according to plan I should be debt free and developing a real retirement in 15-20 years. Plan is to retire in 40 years with enough income to live an additional 20. That would put me retiring at 68 and planning for 88. Realistically with my family history and medical history I will most likely not live to be 88. 



All that said who knows what will actually happen as life moves forward and it could be completely different than I outlined above. So im just going to live life one year at a time and hope for the best with a faint outline of a plan in the background. Lol


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no idea if this is a good price or not.
> But I'm happy that you're happy.
> But not so happy you're in debt.


Oh as far as price I got it for 80% of market price so it was a good deal. Not fantastic but definitely good. The best I found in a year of looking that I liked and met what I wanted out of a "newer" car.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> The American life style lol if you're not so far I debt when you die that your grandkids could not pay it off you did it wrong. Lol
> 
> I'm just kidding but a lot of people do that here. I am personally a little over $100,000 in debt between my house, car, and student loans. But actually I'm ok because I have $150,000 in assets roughly. So I'm not over my head. My debt payments are about $950/mo. With a base income of $1,800/month and due to over time an average of $2,000/month. So gives me roughly half on my income to live on as of right now. When I finish my school this fall I should get a job making 125% - 150% of what I make now and max out at around 200% of what I make now is a few years. If I continue my education as I plan too I can move up and hopefully reach the six figure yearly income in around 10 years. Making 300% - 350% of what I do now. (This is not accounting for inflation that could make that 200-350% actually be 400% - 700% in 40 years.)
> 
> So if things go according to plan I should be debt free and developing a real retirement in 15-20 years. Plan is to retire in 40 years with enough income to live an additional 20. That would put me retiring at 68 and planning for 88. Realistically with my family history and medical history I will most likely not live to be 88.
> 
> 
> 
> All that said who knows what will actually happen as life moves forward and it could be completely different than I outlined above. So im just going to live life one year at a time and hope for the best with a faint outline of a plan in the background. Lol


Golly! 
I was a little in debt after university but paid it off in a year. 
Retired at 39. 
Should be okay now, but I doubt I'll make 88 either. 
But as you say, you never know.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> I was a little in debt after university but paid it off in a year.
> Retired at 39.
> Should be okay now, but I doubt I'll make 88 either.
> But as you say, you never know.


Retired at 39 would be awesome but a goal that I doubt that I could do lol. Maybe if i had got in the military at 18 when I tried the first time. That would have been 20 years of service. But that did not happen. 

To be honest really honest I doubt that I will make it to 60. I have had and have too many health issues and most likely my health will "make" me retire before I really get to that age. Unless I have a desk job, which is one reason to continue my education.

I'm 28 well almost. Will be in less than a month. And I've almost died 6 times due to sickness. I have multiple health issues that have no cure and a bad family history of cancer not counting what they found in me when I was 18. Though that is gone, Thank God.


----------



## DE42

Well good night all. I have my first day back in classes tomorrow. So wish me luck.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of lovely fossils in South Africa, but they are very rare to the outside world as it is illegal to export them or even take home one in your suitcase, they most all stay in the country, every one.


Oh shame. South Africa is very stingy.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Adam!
> I hope everyone in the CDR has had a better day than me. Spent the last 4hours in town, going from one store to the next trying to find pants that fit right. Being 6ft is not easy.. nothing is long enough or they don't fit my hips right. I am one of the few women who despises clothes shopping!


I'm the other one.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone sorry I was MIA today.



Hi Dan
You feeling better?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I went out and got the car. So I had a day of that.


Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well good night all. I have my first day back in classes tomorrow. So wish me luck.


Good luck. And sleep tight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Retired at 39 would be awesome but a goal that I doubt that I could do lol. Maybe if i had got in the military at 18 when I tried the first time. That would have been 20 years of service. But that did not happen.
> 
> To be honest really honest I doubt that I will make it to 60. I have had and have too many health issues and most likely my health will "make" me retire before I really get to that age. Unless I have a desk job, which is one reason to continue my education.
> 
> I'm 28 well almost. Will be in less than a month. And I've almost died 6 times due to sickness. I have multiple health issues that have no cure and a bad family history of cancer not counting what they found in me when I was 18. Though that is gone, Thank God.


Well, it's good that you're planning you life until your eighties! 
That shows at least a certain subconscious optimism. 
I'm sure sometimes you didn't think you'd make 28. And you have. (well, nearly). 
So, you never know, each year can be treated as a special one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Well good night all. I have my first day back in classes tomorrow. So wish me luck.


Good luck! 
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. South Africa is very stingy.


Protecting it's natural heritage. 
Good morning,Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all! 
Zak's coming over to play hopscotch this morning.
Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A great way to start the day.... Peace All


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> A great way to start the day.... Peace All
> 
> View attachment 227747


Good morning! 
Nice and peaceful here at the moment. 
Lovely.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I've already decided to keep it, Lena!!!
> My main reasons for thinking about getting rid of it were 2: I could see that little bits were crumbling off over time, and I had NO IDEA how to take care of it. I figured it's a shame to let something SO amazing fall apart, so it would be better of with someone who could take care of it. BUT now I have the guidance and support of a large group of really lovely and SUPER KNOWLEDGABLE people over at the fossil forum!!!!! So my next step will be stabilizing it!
> 
> The second reason was that other than being a turtle from China, I knew nothing at all about it. BUT those AMAZING fossil forum people quickly established its  genus and species!!!!!
> It is Anosteira maomingensis!!!!! It is related to the soft shelled turtles and is also grouped with the Carettochelyidae which is the PIG NOSED TURTLE (aka Fly River Turtle) which is alive and well and found in Australia!!!!!!! The Fly River Turtle is ADORABLE, and in the heady euphoria of new discoveries I though i might keep a pet Fly River Turtle as a pet since I was already "keeping" its distant cousin, but a quick search of the care required and sanity returned!!!!!
> 
> My fossil turtle was a fresh water turtle and had flippers with 2 claws on the front instead of regular legs. It inhabited rivers and lagoons. Knowing all this about it really gives it "personality" or "turtle-ality" !!!
> Back when first got him in 1996, I named him Gompah which is a Tibetan word for "monastery." It basically means "a house in the solitude." Since turtles carry their houses on their backs, they're always at home whether with others or "in the solitude."
> I plan to get Gompah in good, safe condition and keep him to add his own "karma" to our home!



Hi Bea,
It’s great that you’ve decided to keep it. I thought it looked fantastic regardless of its authenticity but I’m glad Adam was right. Now that you know a lot more about it, it will probably become a very special piece in your home. How are your efforts at stabilizing it?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Since the stabilization of my fossil involves plastic polymer dissolved in acetone, I can't do that safely inside the house and it's WAAAAAYYYY too cold to do it outside right now!
> At the advice of the fossil forum experts, I'm going to tuck Gompah safely away in a drawer somewhere until the weather warms up a bit. I will probably practice painting actual stabilizer on something else first- like maybe a brick- before I work on the fossil. I want to be clear on just how the material spreads etc  New adventures in the offing!!!!!!!



Just saw this. Good plan!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a terribly good idea!
> The Cold Dead Room!



A little morbid? But then again, most appropriate.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> *raises hand* I can attest to that!



The preferred choice of workout in the CDR. I need to get me a sully! 
Hi, Noel!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bea,
> It’s great that you’ve decided to keep it. I thought it looked fantastic regardless of its authenticity but I’m glad Adam was right. Now that you know a lot more about it, it will probably become a very special piece in your home. How are your efforts at stabilizing it?



Thanks, Lena![emoji2]

To stabilize it, I’ll wait until the weather is warm enough that I can work with it outside. That’s because I’ll be mixing up a solutions of plastic polymer beads dissolved in acetone. Acetone is very volatile and highly flammable, so it’s not a good idea to use it inside (except as nail polish remover!) [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well good night all. I have my first day back in classes tomorrow. So wish me luck.



Good luck with the classes, Dan! And I hope your plan works out, more or less. It’s great to have an outline.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I'm the other one.



Me too!
Hi, Carol! Hope you’re having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A little morbid? But then again, most appropriate.


Morbid is the new happy.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies! I started my Fossil Turtle thread over in Off Topic Chit Chat!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> The Voice of Experience!!!!!


You would be laughing even more when you see Shelly winning the wrestling match


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roommates 
Good to see everyone 
I hope all are well


----------



## Kristoff

Six minutes of sunshine, anyone?  “Moscow's 2017 December was its 'darkest' on record” http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42701715


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies! I started my Fossil Turtle thread over in Off Topic Chit Chat!


I shall pop in later. 
I think Ken has a couple of fossil turtles, too, though i think his are suspect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> Good to see everyone
> I hope all are well


Good morning, Noel 
Happy as Larry here. 
Got the tree down and packed away and everything tidied up and cleaned. 
Christmas is finally over!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Six minutes of sunshine, anyone?  “Moscow's 2017 December was its 'darkest' on record” http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42701715


I just read this to wifey 5 minutes ago. 
The must all be suffering from dreadful SAD.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Protecting it's natural heritage.
> Good morning,Carol!


Good Evening Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning all!
> Zak's coming over to play hopscotch this morning.
> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you enjoy Zak's visit.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me too!
> Hi, Carol! Hope you’re having a good day.


Hi Lena

I started answering your post earlier became distracted and only managed to come back now. 
Yes it has been a good day. I hope yours has been a good day as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Adam.


 Good evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Did you enjoy Zak's visit.


Yes, I had a lot of fun showing him my new fossils and he played with the Tidge for a bit.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies! I started my Fossil Turtle thread over in Off Topic Chit Chat!


Yayyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roommates
> Good to see everyone
> I hope all are well


We are over here in SA. How are you doing.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Six minutes of sunshine, anyone?  “Moscow's 2017 December was its 'darkest' on record” http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42701715



OH MY!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
That is SCARY cold!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Six minutes of sunshine, anyone?  “Moscow's 2017 December was its 'darkest' on record” http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-42701715


Wow. I am beginning to appreciate living in SA.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Noel
> Happy as Larry here.
> Got the tree down and packed away and everything tidied up and cleaned.
> Christmas is finally over!


We are busy spring cleaning. My husband wants to get rid of everything and I want to keep it all. So it is slow going as we have to find the middle ground.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I had a lot of fun showing him my new fossils and he played with the Tidge for a bit.


May I ask who Zak is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We are busy spring cleaning. My husband wants to get rid of everything and I want to keep it all. So it is slow going as we have to find the middle ground.


It's the same here. 
I want to throw everything out (unless it's mine) and wifey wants to keep it all. 
Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> May I ask who Zak is?


He is a Moroccan friend of mine who I've know n for 10 or 11 years, since he was a teen and looks after Tidgy when wifey and I are away.
Very intelligent and totally trustworthy, I have taught him English and Latin and he reads books! Very rare here.
He is a member here and pops in occasionally.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think I should start buying one for each of my boys as well as they are also greedy and want to eat lots of potatoes.


That's 1kg each ... plus a loaf of bread each... plus the entire contents of the larder ... and the refrigerator... and they're STILL hungry. Boys take a lot of feeding. My weekly shop cost double while son is home from university


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Adam!
> I hope everyone in the CDR has had a better day than me. Spent the last 4hours in town, going from one store to the next trying to find pants that fit right. Being 6ft is not easy.. nothing is long enough or they don't fit my hips right. I am one of the few women who despises clothes shopping!


Me too. I'm 5'11". I hate shopping for clothes... and shoes. I have big feet and long legs. It's easier to find stuff that fits now than it was when I was a teenager in the 1970s, but the hatred is long set in now.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I just caught up. It's been quite busy offline, so I can't be around in here much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I just caught up. It's been quite busy offline, so I can't be around in here much


Good evening, Linda! 
Nice to not see you! 
Good busy, I hope.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Linda!
> Nice to not see you!
> Good busy, I hope.


Mixed bag... Ears syringed (helped but I fear my deafness is getting worse), dentist checkup (pass), attending talk on short haired bumble bee reintroduction at Dungeness and gardening for pollinators (fascinating and useful), and lots and lots of stuff for next week's trade show with my other forum!

I better go cook dinner. Not see you later hopefully


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Mixed bag... Ears syringed (helped but I fear my deafness is getting worse), dentist checkup (pass), attending talk on short haired bumble bee reintroduction at Dungeness and gardening for pollinators (fascinating and useful), and lots and lots of stuff for next week's trade show with my other forum!
> 
> I better go cook dinner. Not see you later hopefully


Sounds mostly positive. 
I am deaf in one ear and the other slowly going so I now that feeling. 
Have a nice din-dins.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's the same here.
> I want to throw everything out (unless it's mine) and wifey wants to keep it all.
> Goodness!


Lol. Must be a female and male thing then.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is a Moroccan friend of mine who I've know n for 10 or 11 years, since he was a teen and looks after Tidgy when wifey and I are away.
> Very intelligent and totally trustworthy, I have taught him English and Latin and he reads books! Very rare here.
> He is a member here and pops in occasionally.


Oh awesome. That makes it double nice that he visited today. It is always good to have good friends visit.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That's 1kg each ... plus a loaf of bread each... plus the entire contents of the larder ... and the refrigerator... and they're STILL hungry. Boys take a lot of feeding. My weekly shop cost double while son is home from university


I am sort of lucky. The eldest eats me out of house and home and the youngest is a vegetarian and eats like a bird. So they sort of balance each other out. Well almost. If both of them eat like my eldest I would have to declare bankruptcy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I just caught up. It's been quite busy offline, so I can't be around in here much


Nice to have you back even for a short while.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. Must be a female and male thing then.



Oh no. I’m the chuck everything out, clutter-hater in our house. JoesDad would “collect” (hoard) everything if I let him


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Nice to have you back even for a short while.



I just printed my Exhibitor’s badge. I modified it with my avatar as most people don’t know my real name on the other forum, but they know my avatar


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh no. I’m the chuck everything out, clutter-hater in our house. JoesDad would “collect” (hoard) everything if I let him


Whahaha. There goes my theory.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just printed my Exhibitor’s badge. I modified it with my avatar as most people don’t know my real name on the other forum, but they know my avatar
> View attachment 227769


Aahh cute. I like it.


----------



## CarolM

Look who popped in for a visit.
Luckily my cat wasn't in the room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh awesome. That makes it double nice that he visited today. It is always good to have good friends visit.


He's a nice chap, very busy with his final year at uni and doing a job at the same time, don't get to see him as much as we'd like. 
But he still should have come on here to say thank you for the Christmas Cards.Roommates sent him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just printed my Exhibitor’s badge. I modified it with my avatar as most people don’t know my real name on the other forum, but they know my avatar
> View attachment 227769


Won't they think you're an imposter with that paper whitener all over your badge? 
You could at least add something in felt tip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Look who popped in for a visit.
> Luckily my cat wasn't in the room.
> View attachment 227770


Oooooohhhhh
Tiny gecko. 





Looks like he's lost the tip of his tail.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> We are busy spring cleaning. My husband wants to get rid of everything and I want to keep it all. So it is slow going as we have to find the middle ground.


Oh my!
That can be very slow going


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Won't they think you're an imposter with that paper whitener all over your badge?
> You could at least add something in felt tip.


I will admit to doing a cut and paste job with scissors and glue stick. Last year, I modified the official badge electronically; this year I couldn't be bothered!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I will admit to doing a cut and paste job with scissors and glue stick. Last year, I modified the official badge electronically; this year I couldn't be bothered!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hanging outside with the girls
It’s about 74F


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooohhhhh
> Tiny gecko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's lost the tip of his tail.


Yes he does. I was tempted to put him in the enclosure so he could keep the silver flies population down but didn't as i thought better of it.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Oh my!
> That can be very slow going


You jave no idra how slow lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Father Frost is on his way. The mighty prognosticators have seen the Frosted Flakes falling in far flung regions west of here. Soon arrriving here along with unseen but highly chilling gusts of wind. Feels Like temps in the morning will be in single digits.
It’s said we just reached the half way point of Winter. Oh joy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have been very, very naughty and forgetful and greedy and despite scoffing dozens of Bea's delicious cookies, have forgotten to post thanks or a picture. 
So here's some pictures of a plate full! This is only a tiny fraction of the huge number received.






They were opened a few days back and have now mostly mysteriously disappeared. 
All of them, really, really delicious wifey liked the peanut butter ones best, I'm not going to pick a fave, they're all scrummy.
Even offered one to the Tidge. 
She looked suspicious and sniffed it. Her eyes almost popped out, she opened her mouth to its widest extent and lunged but the cookie was gone! 
I gave her some treats to make up for it. 
Naughty tort. 
Thanks so much, Bea!
They're absolutely the best! 
And so are you.


----------



## CarolM

Okay night night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly sunbathing


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227801
> Shelly sunbathing



Lucky girl indeed. Looking East I believe and scoffing at her mates on the far Eastern Atlantic Coastal regions as the prep for the frosty daemons to soon grab hold.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been very, very naughty and forgetful and greedy and despite scoffing dozens of Bea's delicious cookies, have forgotten to post thanks or a picture.
> So here's some pictures of a plate full! This is only a tiny fraction of the huge number received.
> View attachment 227791
> 
> View attachment 227799
> 
> View attachment 227800
> 
> They were opened a few days back and have now mostly mysteriously disappeared.
> All of them, really, really delicious wifey liked the peanut butter ones best, I'm not going to pick a fave, they're all scrummy.
> Even offered one to the Tidge.
> She looked suspicious and sniffed it. Her eyes almost popped out, she opened her mouth to its widest extent and lunged but the cookie was gone!
> I gave her some treats to make up for it.
> Naughty tort.
> Thanks so much, Bea!
> They're absolutely the best!
> And so are you.




....and the Southern pralines? No mention - as if they did not first exist! Macbeth! Something wrong there n Fes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hanging outside with the girls
> It’s about 74F


Lovely! 
Wish it were that warm here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Father Frost is on his way. The mighty prognosticators have seen the Frosted Flakes falling in far flung regions west of here. Soon arrriving here along with unseen but highly chilling gusts of wind. Feels Like temps in the morning will be in single digits.
> It’s said we just reached the half way point of Winter. Oh joy.



Keep warm!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay night night.


Night night, Carol! 
Sweet dreams of sweet things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227801
> Shelly sunbathing


Hello gorgeous Shelly! 
Tidgy wishes she could get out for some sunbathing too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and the Southern pralines? No mention - as if they did not first exist! Macbeth! Something wrong there n Fes!


They're in the photo! 
They were covered in caramel and delicious but very, very sweet and very, very rich. 
Quite extraordinary.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been very, very naughty and forgetful and greedy and despite scoffing dozens of Bea's delicious cookies, have forgotten to post thanks or a picture.
> So here's some pictures of a plate full! This is only a tiny fraction of the huge number received.
> View attachment 227791
> 
> View attachment 227799
> 
> View attachment 227800
> 
> They were opened a few days back and have now mostly mysteriously disappeared.
> All of them, really, really delicious wifey liked the peanut butter ones best, I'm not going to pick a fave, they're all scrummy.
> Even offered one to the Tidge.
> She looked suspicious and sniffed it. Her eyes almost popped out, she opened her mouth to its widest extent and lunged but the cookie was gone!
> I gave her some treats to make up for it.
> Naughty tort.
> Thanks so much, Bea!
> They're absolutely the best!
> And so are you.


So very glad y'all enjoyed them, Adam!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227801
> Shelly sunbathing


YOWZA!!!!! That is one GORGEOUS tort!!!!!!! 
It looks like she's thinking, "It's GOOD to be the Queen..." 
Look at that PERFECT carapace...


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're in the photo!
> They were covered in caramel and delicious but very, very sweet and very, very rich.
> Quite extraordinary.


Almost everyone down here is bonkers over pralines, but I'm with you, Adam: they're really awfully sweet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Almost everyone down here is bonkers over pralines, but I'm with you, Adam: they're really awfully sweet.


Don't get me wrong, I loved it. 
But I couldn't eat more than one a week, I don't think!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> YOWZA!!!!! That is one GORGEOUS tort!!!!!!!
> It looks like she's thinking, "It's GOOD to be the Queen..."
> Look at that PERFECT carapace...


Thank you 
She is indeed the Queen 
She’s not spoiled, I’m just a well trained tort Mom


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> So very glad y'all enjoyed them, Adam!!!!!


Those cookies look delicious!!
*hint hint*
Nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't get me wrong, I loved it.
> But I couldn't eat more than one a week, I don't think!


Me neither! I don't think I've ever eaten a whole one- about 1/2 of one is all I can manage!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you
> She is indeed the Queen
> She’s not spoiled, I’m just a well trained tort Mom


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Those cookies look delicious!!
> *hint hint*
> Nudge nudge wink wink


Help yourself! 
There's plenty for the Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Me neither! I don't think I've ever eaten a whole one- about 1/2 of one is all I can manage!


Even wifey has only managed a half so far. 
That's quite astounding.


----------



## DE42

Tomorrow will be a short day. Just one class. If they don't cancel due to the winter storm.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s very early and I need to take my car in for a service. 

We have decided to go out to Dungeness on the Kent coast for a walk and a spot of bird watching. I have my thermals on and a flask of hot soup. It’s not exactly toasty this morning. We don’t have a frost, but it’s not much above freezing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s very early and I need to take my car in for a service.
> 
> We have decided to go out to Dungeness on the Kent coast for a walk and a spot of bird watching. I have my thermals on and a flask of hot soup. It’s not exactly toasty this morning. We don’t have a frost, but it’s not much above freezing.


Good morning, Linda! 
You are bonkers! 
Dungeness can be very nice but in those temperatures? 
Golly, rather you then me. 
Have fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> You are bonkers!
> Dungeness can be very nice but in those temperatures?
> Golly, rather you then me.
> Have fun.



This trip DOES sound great, always great to get out and explore this time of year especially if Mother Nature cooperates. Good luck with the birding....and are we SURE it’s a flask of soup? . Enjoy

Don’t forget to write PEACE today!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Look who popped in for a visit.
> Luckily my cat wasn't in the room.
> View attachment 227770


Such a cute little thing !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227801
> Shelly sunbathing


That´s what a satisfied tort looks like ! 
Big, beautiful Shelly.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am sort of lucky. The eldest eats me out of house and home and the youngest is a vegetarian and eats like a bird. So they sort of balance each other out. Well almost. If both of them eat like my eldest I would have to declare bankruptcy.



Let me guess, the eldest is a boy in his late teens, going through a growth spurt? [emoji85] 
The youngest - oh dear, you must be buying a lot of bird seeds...  Wibble.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I just printed my Exhibitor’s badge. I modified it with my avatar as most people don’t know my real name on the other forum, but they know my avatar
> View attachment 227769



Hi, Linda. Hope you’re well. You look a little green in the avatar... 
Wibble


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Look who popped in for a visit.
> Luckily my cat wasn't in the room.
> View attachment 227770





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooohhhhh
> Tiny gecko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's lost the tip of his tail.



SNAP! I was going to say somebody has already helped him/herself to a bit of its tail.  Cute!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hanging outside with the girls
> It’s about 74F



Happy 1 April??  We’re promised some snow over here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That´s what a satisfied tort looks like !
> Big, beautiful Shelly.


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Your blocked nose better, I hope?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> SNAP! I was going to say somebody has already helped him/herself to a bit of its tail.  Cute!


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Meerkats eat gecko tails.
probably.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> This trip DOES sound great, always great to get out and explore this time of year especially if Mother Nature cooperates. Good luck with the birding....and are we SURE it’s a flask of soup? . Enjoy
> 
> Don’t forget to write PEACE today!


PEACE is one of the most precious things we have.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Your blocked nose better, I hope?


Good afternoon Adam.
My cold is gone and my nose is dry again without any strange tools ! LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> My cold is gone and my nose is dry again without any strange tools ! LOL


I am glad your cold is banished. 
sans peanuts. 
Lesson now, speak in while!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am glad your cold is banished.
> sans peanuts.
> Lesson now, speak in while!


Yes, looking forward for speaking later my friend.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena!
> Meerkats eat gecko tails.
> probably.



Good afternoon, Adam! I know, there’s a global meerkat conspiracy. They’re behind every mischief in the world. 
Hope you have enough potatoes for the day


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> My cold is gone and my nose is dry again without any strange tools ! LOL



Hi, Sabine! Glad to hear you’re better. I got a cold now. And it feels more and more like the dreaded man flu of the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam! I know, there’s a global meerkat conspiracy. They’re behind every mischief in the world.
> Hope you have enough potatoes for the day


Yup, enough for the week. 
But only because we're going away tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Sabine! Glad to hear you’re better. I got a cold now. And it feels more and more like the dreaded man flu of the CDR


It was Sabine! 
It's a computer virus! 
Not man flu. 
It's mainly me that gets that.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, enough for the week.
> But only because we're going away tomorrow.



Oh, where are you headed this time?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, where are you headed this time?


Spain again, i expect. 
Time to stock up after our Christmas shenanigans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson again! 
Last one before hols. 
Speak later, Roomies.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. It was beautifully sunny out at Dungeness and the wind was raw. If you could find a sheltered spot it was lovely!

Dungeness is basically a big shingle promontory out into the English Channel (or La Manche as the French call it). It’s very flat and very exposed, but great for bird watching. (Old photo - it was sunnier today)



I was actually born down there - my Dad was a commissioning engineer at the nuclear power station. We moved away when I was 4 though. 

Anyway, we’re somewhat windblown, but the many layers of clothing and hot soup did their respective jobs. 

There were lots of birds about, probably sheltering from the gales out at sea. Hundreds of cormorants and coots. Loads of pochard, shelduck, shovellers and tufted duck. And a few specials... Marsh Harrier, Hen Harrier, Smew, Black Throated Diver, Great White Egret. And a Kingfisher, so pretty in the sunshine. 
Smew:


Shovellers:


Shelduck:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh,


JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It was beautifully sunny out at Dungeness and the wind was raw. If you could find a sheltered spot it was lovely!
> 
> Dungeness is basically a big shingle promontory out into the English Channel (or La Manche as the French call it). It’s very flat and very exposed, but great for bird watching. (Old photo - it was sunnier today)
> View attachment 227857
> 
> 
> I was actually born down there - my Dad was a commissioning engineer at the nuclear power station. We moved away when I was 4 though.
> 
> Anyway, we’re somewhat windblown, but the many layers of clothing and hot soup did their respective jobs.
> 
> There were lots of birds about, probably sheltering from the gales out at sea. Hundreds of cormorants and coots. Loads of pochard, shelduck, shovellers and tufted duck. And a few specials... Marsh Harrier, Hen Harrier, Smew, Black Throated Diver, Great White Egret. And a Kingfisher, so pretty in the sunshine.
> Smew:
> View attachment 227858
> 
> Shovellers:
> View attachment 227859
> 
> Shelduck:
> View attachment 227860


Beautiful. 
It was worth the cold after all!


----------



## DE42

Today outside. 

Oh and there is my new car lol


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Today outside.
> 
> Oh and there is my new car lol
> View attachment 227861
> View attachment 227862
> View attachment 227863
> View attachment 227864
> View attachment 227865



Have you thought of getting a sleigh?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Have you thought of getting a sleigh?


Only if I can have the dogs to go with it lol.


----------



## DE42

I've already eat most of it but. Adam would you like some cheese?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> You jave no idra how slow lol.


This is what happens when you post late at night and can't see properly. Looks like I had too much to drink but promise it was because I wasn't wearing my glasses and was tired.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 227801
> Shelly sunbathing


Oh Shelly is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lucky girl indeed. Looking East I believe and scoffing at her mates on the far Eastern Atlantic Coastal regions as the prep for the frosty daemons to soon grab hold.


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you
> She is indeed the Queen [emoji14]
> She’s not spoiled, I’m just a well trained tort Mom


They do train us well don't they.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help yourself!
> There's plenty for the Roommates!


They did look nice and yummy.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow will be a short day. Just one class. If they don't cancel due to the winter storm.
> View attachment 227819


Yay. A semi holiday


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s very early and I need to take my car in for a service.
> 
> We have decided to go out to Dungeness on the Kent coast for a walk and a spot of bird watching. I have my thermals on and a flask of hot soup. It’s not exactly toasty this morning. We don’t have a frost, but it’s not much above freezing.


Hope it went well. And Good Evening.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Let me guess, the eldest is a boy in his late teens, going through a growth spurt? [emoji85]
> The youngest - oh dear, you must be buying a lot of bird seeds... [emoji14] Wibble.


Lol. The eldest is 19, so yes in the last of the teen years. And the youngest will be 13 in April.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Sabine! Glad to hear you’re better. I got a cold now. And it feels more and more like the dreaded man flu of the CDR


Snap Lena


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. The eldest is 19, so yes in the last of the teen years. And the youngest will be 13 in April.


The need for calories will soon change your youngest's eating habits


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It was beautifully sunny out at Dungeness and the wind was raw. If you could find a sheltered spot it was lovely!
> 
> Dungeness is basically a big shingle promontory out into the English Channel (or La Manche as the French call it). It’s very flat and very exposed, but great for bird watching. (Old photo - it was sunnier today)
> View attachment 227857
> 
> 
> I was actually born down there - my Dad was a commissioning engineer at the nuclear power station. We moved away when I was 4 though.
> 
> Anyway, we’re somewhat windblown, but the many layers of clothing and hot soup did their respective jobs.
> 
> There were lots of birds about, probably sheltering from the gales out at sea. Hundreds of cormorants and coots. Loads of pochard, shelduck, shovellers and tufted duck. And a few specials... Marsh Harrier, Hen Harrier, Smew, Black Throated Diver, Great White Egret. And a Kingfisher, so pretty in the sunshine.
> Smew:
> View attachment 227858
> 
> Shovellers:
> View attachment 227859
> 
> Shelduck:
> View attachment 227860


That is beautiful. Always appreciate your sharing your adventures with us.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Today outside.
> 
> Oh and there is my new car lol
> View attachment 227861
> View attachment 227862
> View attachment 227863
> View attachment 227864
> View attachment 227865


Looks like you got some icing on your car. Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The need for calories will soon change your youngest's eating habits


I hope so. Because he is vegetarian I worry all the time that he is getting enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Today outside.
> 
> Oh and there is my new car lol
> View attachment 227861
> View attachment 227862
> View attachment 227863
> View attachment 227864
> View attachment 227865


See mainly snow.
Beautiful but too cold for me.
I hope your new car came with thermals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I've already eat most of it but. Adam would you like some cheese?
> View attachment 227866


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you! 
And cheesy biscuits and crisps. 
Also great.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Youngest went back to school today. So now covering books. Until later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> They did look nice and yummy.


BURP ! ! ! !
Oh, pardon me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. Youngest went back to school today. So now covering books. Until later.


Wallpaper?
We used to cover my schoolbooks with wallpaper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

People always asked why we had rectangle patterns cut into the walls.


----------



## DE42

Doggies


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Sabine! Glad to hear you’re better. I got a cold now. And it feels more and more like the dreaded man flu of the CDR


Oh, I hope I haven` t infected you ! I almost stay in my corner with my cold. Hopefully you will get no CDR man flu !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wallpaper?
> We used to cover my schoolbooks with wallpaper.



1970s wallpaper had a peculiarly lurid quality that was great for backing books


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Doggies
> View attachment 227888
> View attachment 227889


Hi Dan, congrats for the new car ! I read your post and all the others but I was working and could not answer everyone.
Your dogs are so adorable and your house looks so clean and cozy.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I hope I haven` t infected you ! I almost stayed in my corner with my cold. Hopefully you will get no CDR man flu !


The the meerkats are carriers and spread it to everyone in the CDR [emoji35]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The the meerkats are carriers and spread it to everyone in the CDR [emoji35]


I think so ! We should train the snowleopard that meerkats taste yummy !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, enough for the week.
> But only because we're going away tomorrow.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was Sabine!
> It's a computer virus!
> Not man flu.
> It's mainly me that gets that.


No, it was not me. My nose is not connected with my computer ( I hope ).


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Today outside.
> 
> Oh and there is my new car lol
> View attachment 227861
> View attachment 227862
> View attachment 227863
> View attachment 227864
> View attachment 227865


Hmmmmm, new and beautiful car ????? We will see in spring. LOL !


----------



## DE42

So I could not find my fossils. I'll have to look again another day 

But I did find a piece of art I did 10 years ago in high school.



And here is my stuffed toy I've had since I was born.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Have you thought of getting a sleigh?


... and some Huskies .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> This is what happens when you post late at night and can't see properly. Looks like I had too much to drink but promise it was because I wasn't wearing my glasses and was tired.


Excuse, excuse


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> ... and some Huskies .....


I had a husky named Tera. When I moved she stayed with dad. I love huskies but they shed A LOT and that's not the best for inside. In my opinion anyway. Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> So I could not find my fossils. I'll have to look again another day
> 
> But I did find a piece of art I did 10 years ago in high school.
> View attachment 227890
> 
> 
> And here is my stuffed toy I've had since I was born.
> View attachment 227891


Wonderful drawing. I can`t draw at all. When I draw a person you may think I was drawn an alien !
What is the name of froggy ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I had a husky named Tera. When I moved she stayed with dad. I love huskies but they shed A LOT and that's not the best for inside. In my opinion anyway. Lol


I would never keep a husky because they need a lot of movement and work. A husky living in a house is not the life such a dog should live.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Doggies
> View attachment 227888
> View attachment 227889


This is what happens when I point the camera at my dog:


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Wonderful drawing. I can`t draw at all. When I draw a person you may think I was drawn an alien !
> What is the name of froggy ?


Mr. Frog of course lol


----------



## Bee62

Views of today and it is still snowing a lot !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> This is what happens when I point the camera at my dog:
> 
> View attachment 227897


You should not use a flashlight. 
Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Tomorrow there should be very stormy weather here and temps of 6 - 8 C. 
Weather is crazy ! I hope that none of my roofs will be blown away ! Stormy weather is scary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Doggies
> View attachment 227888
> View attachment 227889


Good afternoon, doggies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> 1970s wallpaper had a peculiarly lurid quality that was great for backing books


Indeed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think so ! We should train the snowleopard that meerkats taste yummy !


Meat makes her sick. 
She only eats carrots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


Only for three or four of your Earth days.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!


Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
With wallpapers like that you can drive me nuts in a few hours and take me to a sanatory !
( These eyes are looking at me, these eyes are looking at me.... these are looking at me... th e yysee aaaa looooo aaaa mmmmmmmmm e ! )


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow there should be very stormy weather here and temps of 6 - 8 C.
> Weather is crazy ! I hope that none of my roofs will be blown away ! Stormy weather is scary.


Your poor kitties. Do have have access to indoors?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So I could not find my fossils. I'll have to look again another day
> 
> But I did find a piece of art I did 10 years ago in high school.
> View attachment 227890
> 
> 
> And here is my stuffed toy I've had since I was born.
> View attachment 227891


Terrific drawing.
No one's going to mention Saturn again, i hope.
What's the frogs name?
Unless it's Kermit in which case i don't want to know.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only for three or four of your Earth days.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !
TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOng !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Your poor kitties. Do have have access to indoors?


O yes ! They have nice warm rooms ( 2 ) with cozy places. No worry. They are all safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wonderful drawing. I can`t draw at all. When I draw a person you may think I was drawn an alien !
> What is the name of froggy ?


SNAP ! ! ! !
Unless it's Kermit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is what happens when I point the camera at my dog:
> 
> View attachment 227897


Hallo, Misty ! ! ! ! !
You funny dog!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Mr. Frog of course lol


Oh. 
I sort of knew a frog called Smirnoff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Views of today and it is still snowing a lot !
> 
> View attachment 227898
> 
> 
> View attachment 227899
> 
> 
> View attachment 227900


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow there should be very stormy weather here and temps of 6 - 8 C.
> Weather is crazy ! I hope that none of my roofs will be blown away ! Stormy weather is scary.


Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stay safe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> With wallpapers like that you can drive me nuts in a few hours and take me to a sanatory !
> ( These eyes are looking at me, these eyes are looking at me.... these are looking at me... th e yysee aaaa looooo aaaa mmmmmmmmm e ! )







Help! 
I've gone blind!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tour Guide time. 
Back in an hour.
or so.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help!
> I've gone blind!


I feel sick to my stomach ! Urrrgggg


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone!
It warmed up here the last couple days- it's in the mid 50s
Hope everyone has an awesome day


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Doggies
> View attachment 227888
> View attachment 227889



Sooooo sweet! [emoji7] Especially the little brown one! What is his/her name?[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> So I could not find my fossils. I'll have to look again another day
> 
> But I did find a piece of art I did 10 years ago in high school.
> View attachment 227890
> 
> 
> And here is my stuffed toy I've had since I was born.
> View attachment 227891



WOW!!! That drawing is EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> This is what happens when I point the camera at my dog:
> 
> View attachment 227897



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
SHE’S LEARNED!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I feel sick to my stomach ! Urrrgggg



Me, too!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It warmed up here the last couple days- it's in the mid 50s
> Hope everyone has an awesome day


Hi Bambam. Yes I had, and yours ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Hi Bambam. Yes I had, and yours ?


Mine is going good so far.. cooking lunch at the moment.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow will be a short day. Just one class. If they don't cancel due to the winter storm.
> View attachment 227819



Hope you finish your aviation-related classes with flying colors 
Your dogs are super photogenic!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BURP ! ! ! !
> Oh, pardon me.


Whahaha


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh.
> I sort of knew a frog called Smirnoff.



Did it drown in a bottle of some clear liquid? (Just playing the association game.)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wallpaper?
> We used to cover my schoolbooks with wallpaper.


I only had 6 books for today. But had to cover with wrapping paper (plain purple) and again in plastic. So effectively it was 12 books. I thought when I finished school that I would never have to cover books again. Boy oh boy was I wrong.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People always asked why we had rectangle patterns cut into the walls.


At some point you had to have had no more wall paper left?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Doggies
> View attachment 227888
> View attachment 227889


Both of their eyes look like they are seeing right through you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The the meerkats are carriers and spread it to everyone in the CDR [emoji35]


Yes it is the meerkats.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, it was not me. My nose is not connected with my computer ( I hope ).


Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So I could not find my fossils. I'll have to look again another day
> 
> But I did find a piece of art I did 10 years ago in high school.
> View attachment 227890
> 
> 
> And here is my stuffed toy I've had since I was born.
> View attachment 227891


Wow on the art. Cute on the toy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Excuse, excuse


Yip and I am sticking to it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I had a husky named Tera. When I moved she stayed with dad. I love huskies but they shed A LOT and that's not the best for inside. In my opinion anyway. Lol


Yes but they are perfect for sleighs. Or so I am told.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Views of today and it is still snowing a lot !
> 
> View attachment 227898
> 
> 
> View attachment 227899
> 
> 
> View attachment 227900


Bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Like the red poping out in amongst all that white.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow there should be very stormy weather here and temps of 6 - 8 C.
> Weather is crazy ! I hope that none of my roofs will be blown away ! Stormy weather is scary.


That does not sound good. Holding thumbs that nothing bad happens.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!


I would get dizzy if I had to have that on a book. Or hypnotisted.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !
> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOng !


Are you by any chance cold Sabine?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help!
> I've gone blind!


Oh no. That is worse.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It warmed up here the last couple days- it's in the mid 50s
> Hope everyone has an awesome day


You too Bambam. Glad it is warm somewhere other than here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It warmed up here the last couple days- it's in the mid 50s
> Hope everyone has an awesome day


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello, Bambam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Did it drown in a bottle of some clear liquid? (Just playing the association game.)


No, that was why it was called Smirnoff. 
One summer in our country pup, a frog jumped in through the french windows to the beer garden and stood there on the carpet. 
Some fol were a little afraid, but I picked it up and sat it on the bar. 
It looked at me and i looked at it. 
Already having had a couple myself, i decided to do something naughty. 
I rubbed some vodka onto the frogs skin. It did a lot of stretching and somehow looking rather happy with life. 
Feeling guilty I put it at the far end of the beer garden. 
But the next night it came back. 
And the next. 
And the next 
That frog came back all summer. 
And the next
And the next.
i'm afraid i turned a common frog into an alcoholic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> At some point you had to have had no more wall paper left?


It gave mum the excuse to redecorate every year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is worse.


So you're ordering 28 rolls of the first one then, madam?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow......a lot going on here. As promised, Ma Nature and the Prognosticators came through...dropped a few inches on the area. Snow dusting our respective areas seems to be one of our recurring CDR themes. Weather, birds, fossils, cheese, paintings, potatoes, travel, back gardens, front gardens, flowers, Lillie’s, orchids, and dogs, going to class, teaching class, no class, flasks, trains, and planes, and books. Reading books, covering books, coloring books, cook books, cookies, pralines, and meerkats ohh my. Holidays too, both local and global....and frogs!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes but they are perfect for sleighs. Or so I am told.


Have you ever seen a sleight ? ( not a pic )


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Like the red poping out in amongst all that white.


The big red poping out is a car ....


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Sooooo sweet! [emoji7] Especially the little brown one! What is his/her name?[emoji173]️


The black one is Tali my girl and the tan one is Sparky and he is my special boy. He is a bit off in the head due to having parvi before his eyes where even open yet. But he is a good dog. Tali is his therapy dog lol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That does not sound good. Holding thumbs that nothing bad happens.


Thank you !


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! That drawing is EXCELLENT!!!


Thank you


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Are you by any chance cold Sabine?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Hope you finish your aviation-related classes with flying colors
> Your dogs are super photogenic!


Lol love the pun. And thank you


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Thank you


Do you still draw?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that was why it was called Smirnoff.
> One summer in our country pup, a frog jumped in through the french windows to the beer garden and stood there on the carpet.
> Some fol were a little afraid, but I picked it up and sat it on the bar.
> It looked at me and i looked at it.
> Already having had a couple myself, i decided to do something naughty.
> I rubbed some vodka onto the frogs skin. It did a lot of stretching and somehow looking rather happy with life.
> Feeling guilty I put it at the far end of the beer garden.
> But the next night it came back.
> And the next.
> And the next
> That frog came back all summer.
> And the next
> And the next.
> i'm afraid i turned a common frog into an alcoholic.


Nice fairytale ( not for the frog, or even though ) ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow......a lot going on here. As promised, Ma Nature and the Prognosticators came through...dropped a few inches on the area. Snow dusting our respective areas seems to be one of our recurring CDR themes. Weather, birds, fossils, cheese, paintings, potatoes, travel, back gardens, front gardens, flowers, Lillie’s, orchids, and dogs, going to class, teaching class, no class, flasks, trains, and planes, and books. Reading books, covering books, coloring books, cook books, cookies, pralines, and meerkats ohh my. Holidays too, both local and global....and frogs!
> 
> View attachment 227921


Well summerized !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The black one is Tali my girl and the tan one is Sparky and he is my special boy. He is a bit off in the head due to having parvi before his eyes where even open yet. But he is a good dog. Tali is his therapy dog lol.


Oh, parvi is a bad desease ! I have two cats that have been infected with parvi before their birth. The have both ataxia but are the loveliest cats in the world, loving their lives and are happy.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Do you still draw?


Not really i dropped it after high school. My sister is the largest and 100× better than I ever was. She is a tattoo artist now.


----------



## DE42

Inside of the new car. I like the leather. Heated seats are really nice.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hey guys. Have some sad news. My gfs snake has passed. We were about to play with him today so he could get use to us and I went to grab him.. saw the guys dead.
I have no clue what happened, but that smell coming from him was the exact smell I smelt when I was going to give him a bath because he smelled weird. 
Forward to today and I smelt it again but it was stronger. 
Here are some pictures. Maybe you guys could help? 
He wouldn’t eat at all when my gf got him and I thought it was normal knowing ball pythons are finicky eaters. Last week he did eat finally. This weekend was when I smelt the odor before giving him a nice soak and cleaned his habitat.


----------



## DE42

Could be lots of things. I don't have a lot of snake experience myself so maybe someone else can help more. 

But my thought is he could have had his guts impacted with bark or bedding. That could exsplane the not eating. That could have gave him an infection or other problems that caused his death. How long had you had him? Did you feed him on the bedding we see in the pic?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow......a lot going on here. As promised, Ma Nature and the Prognosticators came through...dropped a few inches on the area. Snow dusting our respective areas seems to be one of our recurring CDR themes. Weather, birds, fossils, cheese, paintings, potatoes, travel, back gardens, front gardens, flowers, Lillie’s, orchids, and dogs, going to class, teaching class, no class, flasks, trains, and planes, and books. Reading books, covering books, coloring books, cook books, cookies, pralines, and meerkats ohh my. Holidays too, both local and global....and frogs!
> 
> View attachment 227921


That covers most of it. 
But we do talk torts, too. 
Sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys. Have some sad news. My gfs snake has passed. We were about to play with him today so he could get use to us and I went to grab him.. saw the guys dead.
> I have no clue what happened, but that smell coming from him was the exact smell I smelt when I was going to give him a bath because he smelled weird.
> Forward to today and I smelt it again but it was stronger.
> Here are some pictures. Maybe you guys could help?
> He wouldn’t eat at all when my gf got him and I thought it was normal knowing ball pythons are finicky eaters. Last week he did eat finally. This weekend was when I smelt the odor before giving him a nice soak and cleaned his habitat.
> View attachment 227949
> 
> View attachment 227948
> 
> View attachment 227950


That's terribly sad. 
But i don't know enough about snakes to provide an answer, i'm afraid. 
Poor snake.


----------



## Killerrookie

DE42 said:


> Could be lots of things. I don't have a lot of snake experience myself so maybe someone else can help more.
> 
> But my thought is he could have had his guts impacted with bark or bedding. That could exsplane the not eating. That could have gave him an infection or other problems that caused his death. How long had you had him? Did you feed him on the bedding we see in the pic?



He was fed on this dish. I watched him very carefully to make sure no substrate was eaten in the process of his meal. In September my girlfriend got him.


Maybe it could of been the mouse?


----------



## DE42

Killerrookie said:


> He was fed on this dish. I watched him very carefully to make sure no substrate was eaten in the process of his meal. In September my girlfriend got him.
> View attachment 227963
> 
> Maybe it could of been the mouse?


That is possible if there was something wrong with the mouse. I have read of snakes that died due to something toxic the mouse eat before. That only real way to tell would be to take it to the vet for an otopsy. (Hope I spelled that right ). 

There are some good snake forums out there that you could post on as well. I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> He was fed on this dish. I watched him very carefully to make sure no substrate was eaten in the process of his meal. In September my girlfriend got him.
> View attachment 227963
> 
> Maybe it could of been the mouse?



So sorry for her, and your, loss. [emoji53]


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys. Have some sad news. My gfs snake has passed. We were about to play with him today so he could get use to us and I went to grab him.. saw the guys dead.
> I have no clue what happened, but that smell coming from him was the exact smell I smelt when I was going to give him a bath because he smelled weird.
> Forward to today and I smelt it again but it was stronger.
> Here are some pictures. Maybe you guys could help?
> He wouldn’t eat at all when my gf got him and I thought it was normal knowing ball pythons are finicky eaters. Last week he did eat finally. This weekend was when I smelt the odor before giving him a nice soak and cleaned his habitat.
> View attachment 227949
> 
> View attachment 227948
> 
> View attachment 227950


When you posted the picture the other day I thought she looked pretty thin, but I'm not a snake person, so wasn't sure.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yvonne G said:


> When you posted the picture the other day I thought she looked pretty thin, but I'm not a snake person, so wasn't sure.



Yeah he was. It’s from him not eating for months. He just wouldn’t eat and I thought it was normal seeing people say they are picky eaters.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have you ever seen a sleight ? ( not a pic )


Nope. Not in real life.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys. Have some sad news. My gfs snake has passed. We were about to play with him today so he could get use to us and I went to grab him.. saw the guys dead.
> I have no clue what happened, but that smell coming from him was the exact smell I smelt when I was going to give him a bath because he smelled weird.
> Forward to today and I smelt it again but it was stronger.
> Here are some pictures. Maybe you guys could help?
> He wouldn’t eat at all when my gf got him and I thought it was normal knowing ball pythons are finicky eaters. Last week he did eat finally. This weekend was when I smelt the odor before giving him a nice soak and cleaned his habitat.
> View attachment 227949
> 
> View attachment 227948
> 
> View attachment 227950


So sorry your gf's snake did not make it. I know nothing about snakes other than to leave them well alone.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

So sorry about your gf’s snake Austin 

I’m off to yoga shortly


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that was why it was called Smirnoff.
> One summer in our country pup, a frog jumped in through the french windows to the beer garden and stood there on the carpet.
> Some fol were a little afraid, but I picked it up and sat it on the bar.
> It looked at me and i looked at it.
> Already having had a couple myself, i decided to do something naughty.
> I rubbed some vodka onto the frogs skin. It did a lot of stretching and somehow looking rather happy with life.
> Feeling guilty I put it at the far end of the beer garden.
> But the next night it came back.
> And the next.
> And the next
> That frog came back all summer.
> And the next
> And the next.
> i'm afraid i turned a common frog into an alcoholic.



Oh dear!  But how do you know it was his first time? You might be less culPUBable than you think.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow......a lot going on here. As promised, Ma Nature and the Prognosticators came through...dropped a few inches on the area. Snow dusting our respective areas seems to be one of our recurring CDR themes. Weather, birds, fossils, cheese, paintings, potatoes, travel, back gardens, front gardens, flowers, Lillie’s, orchids, and dogs, going to class, teaching class, no class, flasks, trains, and planes, and books. Reading books, covering books, coloring books, cook books, cookies, pralines, and meerkats ohh my. Holidays too, both local and global....and frogs!
> 
> View attachment 227921



Wonderful classification of themes!
Seems everyone now has a car with a white top.  
We’re still waiting for the promised snow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> So sorry about your gf’s snake Austin
> 
> I’m off to yoga shortly


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Busy packing for my latest mini-break..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear!  But how do you know it was his first time? You might be less culPUBable than you think.


Yes, that's a point. 
Maybe he's been barred from the other pubs in the area so made his way to ours. 
I feel better now.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Wonderful classification of themes!
> Seems everyone now has a car with a white top.
> We’re still waiting for the promised snow.


You can have our snow I'm satisfied and ready for spring. Lol one month of winter would be plenty for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates! 
Very quiet in here this morning. 
I'll be leaving at about 8 pm this evening, I should think.
About 6 hours time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> You can have our snow I'm satisfied and ready for spring. Lol one month of winter would be plenty for me.


Good morning, Dan! 
Yes, I'm about done with winter now!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Very quiet in here this morning.
> I'll be leaving at about 8 pm this evening, I should think.
> About 6 hours time.


Fun. It's 9am here and my morning classes was canceled again. I'm just waiting to see if my last class is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Fun. It's 9am here and my morning classes was canceled again. I'm just waiting to see if my last class is.


Why are they being cancelled?
The weather?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why are they being cancelled?
> The weather?


Ice on a lot of roads.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Very quiet in here this morning.
> I'll be leaving at about 8 pm this evening, I should think.
> About 6 hours time.



I’m still miserable with my cold, drinking tea and reading in bed. If I don’t not-see you later, Adam, have a good trip!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> I’m still miserable with my cold, drinking tea and reading in bed. If I don’t not-see you later, Adam, have a good trip!


Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Inside of the new car. I like the leather. Heated seats are really nice.
> View attachment 227941
> View attachment 227942


Looks good. 
New cars look more like a living room inside as a car.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> Hey guys. Have some sad news. My gfs snake has passed. We were about to play with him today so he could get use to us and I went to grab him.. saw the guys dead.
> I have no clue what happened, but that smell coming from him was the exact smell I smelt when I was going to give him a bath because he smelled weird.
> Forward to today and I smelt it again but it was stronger.
> Here are some pictures. Maybe you guys could help?
> He wouldn’t eat at all when my gf got him and I thought it was normal knowing ball pythons are finicky eaters. Last week he did eat finally. This weekend was when I smelt the odor before giving him a nice soak and cleaned his habitat.
> View attachment 227949
> 
> View attachment 227948
> 
> View attachment 227950


Sorry to hear that and sorry for your loss. I am not familiar with snakes so I have no clue what could have happend.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Very quiet in here this morning.
> I'll be leaving at about 8 pm this evening, I should think.
> About 6 hours time.



I hope you and wifey have a lovely time!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That covers most of it.
> But we do talk torts, too.
> Sometimes.


Yes we do, or yes we can ( talk torts )
Good afternoon Adam.
Here are some torts that want to be talked about. They told me that they are bored !
What do you think about playing chess with them ? Do you think they are able to learn ?
I asked them for a bowling match, but they have too much fear that I could take them for a bowling ball ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m still miserable with my cold, drinking tea and reading in bed. If I don’t not-see you later, Adam, have a good trip!


Sorry to hear that Lena. My cold was not so bad as yours. All best wishes from me to you for a speedy recovery. 
Btw: Is it in Denmark stormy too ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Very quiet in here this morning.
> I'll be leaving at about 8 pm this evening, I should think.
> About 6 hours time.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lena. My cold was not so bad as yours. All best wishes from me to you for a speedy recovery.
> Btw: Is it in Denmark stormy too ?



Is that Storm Friederika? Are you affected? We have none so far. The southern edge of Denmark might be getting some though. 
Thank you all for good wishes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m still miserable with my cold, drinking tea and reading in bed. If I don’t not-see you later, Adam, have a good trip!


Thanks, Lena. 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I hope you and wifey have a lovely time!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


Thank you! 
We will, I'm sure. 
Except for the journey which is usually horrid.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wonderful classification of themes!
> Seems everyone now has a car with a white top.
> We’re still waiting for the promised snow.


Nope my car has a dirty top.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Very quiet in here this morning.
> I'll be leaving at about 8 pm this evening, I should think.
> About 6 hours time.


Enjoy your mini break. We will miss you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ice on a lot of roads.


Well then how about a whiskey on the rocks while you wait?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Is that Storm Friederika? Are you affected? We have none so far. The southern edge of Denmark might be getting some though.
> Thank you all for good wishes!


Yes, it is Friederika. We got some rough wind gusts after 10 am this morning up to now. Heard once the siren of the fire departement but my house and property had not been affected frim the storm as far I have seen. Also heard some noise in the near forest of falling trees. The heavy rain and now the storm let giant conifers tumble down like matches.
I shortly looked after my chicken and sheep and now I am happy to back inside the house.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m still miserable with my cold, drinking tea and reading in bed. If I don’t not-see you later, Adam, have a good trip!


Get better Lena. [emoji259] [emoji258] [emoji257] [emoji255] [emoji254] [emoji256]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes we do, or yes we can ( talk torts )
> Good afternoon Adam.
> Here are some torts that want to be talked about. They told me that they are bored !
> What do you think about playing chess with them ? Do you think they are able to learn ?
> I asked them for a bowling match, but they have too much fear that I could take them for a bowling ball ....
> View attachment 228018


Of course they can learn chess. 
Not sure about bowls, I'll see with Tidgy some time. 
She's useless at cricket, though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for a shower! 
Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
Back in a while.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes we do, or yes we can ( talk torts )
> Good afternoon Adam.
> Here are some torts that want to be talked about. They told me that they are bored !
> What do you think about playing chess with them ? Do you think they are able to learn ?
> I asked them for a bowling match, but they have too much fear that I could take them for a bowling ball ....
> View attachment 228018


Hello my pretties.[emoji257]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your mini break. We will miss you.


Thank you! 
i'm sure we'll have fun!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Very quiet in here this morning.
> I'll be leaving at about 8 pm this evening, I should think.
> About 6 hours time.


I have been busy all day setting up my new enclosure for baby. And running around. I swear I work harder when I am on holiday than when I am at work. 
This is babies new enclosure. Please feel free to let me know any changes I should make.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have been busy all day setting up my new enclosure for baby. And running around. I swear I work harder when I am on holiday than when I am at work.
> This is babies new enclosure. Please feel free to let me know any changes I should make.
> View attachment 228027
> View attachment 228028
> View attachment 228029
> View attachment 228030
> View attachment 228031


That's beautiful! 
I can see several problems, though. 
Please post it to me and I will make the necessary corrections.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you have your UVB light sitting on the screen, the screen filters out quite a bit of the beneficial UVB.

I think it would be an interesting experiment to test the UVB with the light sitting directly on the screen and then again with the light up above the screen by a few inches. I'll bet more UVB makes it through the screen when the light is directly on the screen


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is that Storm Friederika? Are you affected? We have none so far. The southern edge of Denmark might be getting some though.
> Thank you all for good wishes!


Well I hope nothing comes your way.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it is Friederika. We got some rough wind gusts after 10 am this morning up to now. Heard once the siren of the fire departement but my house and property had not been affected frim the storm as far I have seen. Also heard some noise in the near forest of falling trees. The heavy rain and now the storm let giant conifers tumble down like matches.
> I shortly looked after my chicken and sheep and now I am happy to back inside the house.


Stay safe and warm. Have a nice cup of hot chocolate, snuggle up in a blanket and take a good book and read while you wait fir the storm to pass.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course they can learn chess.
> Not sure about bowls, I'll see with Tidgy some time.
> She's useless at cricket, though
> View attachment 228025


Tried to think of a good response and am drawing a blank.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> i'm sure we'll have fun!


It will be terrible if you didn't. Be safe as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's beautiful!
> I can see several problems, though.
> Please post it to me and I will make the necessary corrections.


Was going to say what do you mean. But I think I get it. Lol you do mean post as in post a letter right. Lol I think I did too much today and now my brain has stopped working[emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> If you have your UVB light sitting on the screen, the screen filters out quite a bit of the beneficial UVB.
> 
> I think it would be an interesting experiment to test the UVB with the light sitting directly on the screen and then again with the light up above the screen by a few inches. I'll bet more UVB makes it through the screen when the light is directly on the screen


Actually i put a piece of wood above the screen and cut holes to run string through. The UVB is the only light in the cage. Had to do that to make sure it was the correct hight from substrate. It is a reptisun 5.0 and I put it at 30cm above substrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Was going to say what do you mean. But I think I get it. Lol you do mean post as in post a letter right. Lol I think I did too much today and now my brain has stopped working[emoji33] [emoji85]


Yes, I'm sure it wouldn't cost too much to post your enclosure to Morocco. 
The I can make some adjustments and post it back again. 
Though the adjustments may take several years........................


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Actually i put a piece of wood above the screen and cut holes to run string through. The UVB is the only light in the cage. Had to do that to make sure it was the correct hight from substrate. It is a reptisun 5.0 and I put it at 30cm above substrate.
> View attachment 228045


Pic is sidways. And my spelling is terrible again. Sigh.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I'm sure it wouldn't cost too much to post your enclosure to Morocco.
> The I can make some adjustments and post it back again.
> Though the adjustments may take several years........................


Lol. Thank you Adam. Means alot. [emoji1]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Pic is sidways. And my spelling is terrible again. Sigh.


I think your enclosure is gorgeous. What are the dimensions? Gets me all excited to start my new enclosure in the spring!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I think your enclosure is gorgeous. What are the dimensions? Gets me all excited to start my new enclosure in the spring!


1.2m x 60 x 60. Not very big but will do for baby for now. And thank you.


----------



## Bambam1989

Clunker has been in his bath for an hour now! He shows absolutely no interest in getting out either.. I think Tom made a mistake and sent me an exotic turtle instead of a sulcata[emoji1] [emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Going to make supper. Until later.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Was going to say what do you mean. But I think I get it. Lol you do mean post as in post a letter right. Lol I think I did too much today and now my brain has stopped working[emoji33] [emoji85]


He means for you to send it to him. The cheater.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> He means for you to send it to him. The cheater.



It's a kind offer of help. 
I expect.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a kind offer of help.
> I expect.


Yeah, right. And you would just unknowingly have lost it when it comes time to send it back???


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Going to make supper. Until later.


Hamburgers for supper so nice and easy and quick.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker has been in his bath for an hour now! He shows absolutely no interest in getting out either.. I think Tom made a mistake and sent me an exotic turtle instead of a sulcata[emoji1] [emoji12]


Whahaha. Maybe Clunker is a female! [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> He means for you to send it to him. The cheater.


Lol. Took me a while to work that out. A bit slow tonight I am.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. And you would just unknowingly have lost it when it comes time to send it back???


There is always a chance that things get lost in the post. 
Very sad.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a kind offer of help.
> I expect.


I would have to wrap it in tons and tons of bubble wrap to make sure it didn't break.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hamburgers for supper so nice and easy and quick.


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Though cheeseburgers are better.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is always a chance that things get lost in the post.
> Very sad.


It would be like the channel no. 5 that went missing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Though cheeseburgers are better.


Don't worry the boys always put cheese on. It was gouda cheese. Nothing fancy though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I would have to wrap it in tons and tons of bubble wrap to make sure it didn't break.


That's great! 
wifey loves popping bubble wrap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It would be like the channel no. 5 that went missing.


That really was sad. 
@johnandjade 
Did this ever get resolved?
Hope you are okay, my friend.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's great!
> wifey loves popping bubble wrap!


My youngest as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't worry the boys always put cheese on. It was gouda cheese. Nothing fancy though.


Gouda's perfectly acceptable. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gouda's perfectly acceptable.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its their favorite. I like cheddar better. Has a sharper taste.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hello my pretties.[emoji257]


Hello Carol. Answering for the pretties


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. Answering for the pretties


Hello pretties Mommy. How are you doing? Are you all safe in that storm you mentioned earlier?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Its their favorite. I like cheddar better. Has a sharper taste.


I grew up near Cheddar. 
The most versatile and variable cheese in the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> SNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF !


Peanuts ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hello pretties Mommy. How are you doing? Are you all safe in that storm you mentioned earlier?


Hello Carol. I am fine. Thank you for asking me. You are always so kind to everyone. You are a lovely person.
The storm is luckily over and what I saw by taking a short look outside nothing has been damaged.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Peanuts ?


Please !!!!
Or an Adam substitute..... have a look:
http://www.opel.de/fahrzeuge/adam.html


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Maybe Clunker is a female! [emoji6]


Either way is fine with me[emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. I am fine. Thank you for asking me. You are always so kind to everyone. You are a lovely person.
> The storm is luckily over and what I saw by taking a short look outside nothing has been damaged.


Thank you Sabine, I can say the same to you. And I am so glad that everything survived the storm.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine, I can say the same to you. And I am so glad that everything survived the storm.



Thx


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Please !!!!
> Or an Adam substitute..... have a look:
> http://www.opel.de/fahrzeuge/adam.html


Adam you have two cars named after you?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Adam you have two cars named after you?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Okay Adam has lots of cars named after him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Please !!!!
> Or an Adam substitute..... have a look:
> http://www.opel.de/fahrzeuge/adam.html



I am a car? 
Did they ask me about using my name?
No, they didn't ! 
I am calling my lawyer at once!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Adam you have two cars named after you?


Without my permission!


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
I wish you and wifey a good travel and wonderful days in Spain.
Come home safe. We need you and we will miss you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> I wish you and wifey a good travel and wonderful days in Spain.
> Come home safe. We need you and we will miss you.


Thanks, Sabine! 
Will be back before you know it.
Off now.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bye bye, Roommates! ! ! 
I'm off now, see you all very soon! 
Take care of yourselves and each other!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bye bye, Roommates! ! !
> I'm off now, see you all very soon!
> Take care of yourselves and each other!


Who will take care of me!!!!! [emoji24]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Howdy.
January 18th and I got a Christmas TORTOISE card.
Thank you Cathy.
It was like having an extended Christmas!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Who will take care of me!!!!! [emoji24]


We should take care of each other. You take care of me and I take care of you and so on .....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy.
> January 18th and I got a Christmas TORTOISE card.
> Thank you Cathy.
> It was like having an extended Christmas!


Howdy Ed. Long time not seen here. How are you ? What about your heart problems if I may ask. Have you found people that are interested in your tortoises ?
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Bee62

Hmm, strange ... Adam is only a few hours "away" and here is no more "traffic". Hmmmm .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, strange ... Adam is only a few hours "away" and here is no more "traffic". Hmmmm .....


When Adam leaves so does the heart of CDR. 

We shall eat cheese in his remembrance and wait for the time when he returns. 

We have not forgotten you our charismatic leader. May your journey be safe and your return swift. We await your safe return.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I’m still here- just had a busy day! 
Just popping in to say Hi!
Not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Well, I’m still here- just had a busy day!
> Just popping in to say Hi!
> Not see you all tomorrow.


Good night!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> When Adam leaves so does the heart of CDR.
> 
> We shall eat cheese in his remembrance and wait for the time when he returns.
> 
> We have not forgotten you our charismatic leader. May your journey be safe and your return swift. We await your safe return.


Hmmmm...... but the heart is nothing without the other organs .... hmmmmmmmmmm.......
Btw Do you know the story of the human organs that had been fighting who is the boss of them and how the story ends ???


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Well, I’m still here- just had a busy day!
> Just popping in to say Hi!
> Not see you all tomorrow.


Hi too, busy Bea.
Not to see you tomorrow too !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm...... but the heart is nothing without the other organs .... hmmmmmmmmmm.......
> Btw Do you know the story of the human organs that had been fighting who is the boss of them and how the story ends ???


Nope can't say I have. But I do know which one is not the boss in me lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Nope can't say I have. But I do know which one is not the boss in me lol.


The heart wins. Without its work no other organ can overlive.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I have been busy all day setting up my new enclosure for baby. And running around. I swear I work harder when I am on holiday than when I am at work.
> This is babies new enclosure. Please feel free to let me know any changes I should make.
> View attachment 228027
> View attachment 228028
> View attachment 228029
> View attachment 228030
> View attachment 228031



Looks wonderful to me. Not sure how many of those plants will remain when Baby grows a bit more.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. I am fine. Thank you for asking me. You are always so kind to everyone. You are a lovely person.
> The storm is luckily over and what I saw by taking a short look outside nothing has been damaged.



Glad it’s over and left no damage. Did it scare the cats?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy.
> January 18th and I got a Christmas TORTOISE card.
> Thank you Cathy.
> It was like having an extended Christmas!



How sweet! Was just thinking of you this morning, Ed. Don’t stay away too long, if you can help it. We missed you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, strange ... Adam is only a few hours "away" and here is no more "traffic". Hmmmm .....





DE42 said:


> When Adam leaves so does the heart of CDR.
> 
> We shall eat cheese in his remembrance and wait for the time when he returns.
> 
> We have not forgotten you our charismatic leader. May your journey be safe and your return swift. We await your safe return.



Well... I have a cunning plan. Let’s flood this place with posts in the meantime so that it’s almost impossible for him to catch up — next time he’ll know better than abandoning us! *evil laughter*  [emoji48]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Well... I have a cunning plan. Let’s flood this place with posts in the meantime so that it’s almost impossible for him to catch up — next time he’ll know better than abandoning us! *evil laughter*  [emoji48]


Good plan ! I am in.
Do you feel better today ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good plan ! I am in.
> Do you feel better today ?



Somewhat. Nothing that a pill couldn’t fix. Daughter’s friend is coming over with her after school anyway - my free daycare lives on.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Somewhat. Nothing that a pill couldn’t fix. Daughter’s friend is coming over with her after school anyway - my free daycare lives on.


A cold stays 7 days with treatment and a week without treatment .....
I am sure you will be healthy soon. 
Until then: Have a powerful vitamin snack


----------



## Bee62

and after that some fat an calories:


----------



## Bee62

something sweet for dessert


----------



## Bee62

and much fun with your kiddy


----------



## Bee62

and then
relax again. That is the best way to recover


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Howdy Ed. Long time not seen here. How are you ? What about your heart problems if I may ask. Have you found people that are interested in your tortoises ?
> @ZEROPILOT


Someone is supposed to be coming down in about a week to pick up three of my 4 tortoises.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone is supposed to be coming down in about a week to pick up three of my 4 tortoises.


I hope they come to a good home like yours.
And what about you ? How are you doing ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A cold stays 7 days with treatment and a week without treatment .....
> I am sure you will be healthy soon.
> Until then: Have a powerful vitamin snack



Munch munch! Yuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> and after that some fat an calories:



The tortburger is creepy!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> something sweet for dessert



I should try to bake these for Easter! Or not. We live in a rented house and any major damage will be deducted from the deposit.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Who will take care of me!!!!! [emoji24]


Don't worry. When the cats away the mice get to play. Yippppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeee[emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy.
> January 18th and I got a Christmas TORTOISE card.
> Thank you Cathy.
> It was like having an extended Christmas!


Yayyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> We should take care of each other. You take care of me and I take care of you and so on .....


Good one Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, strange ... Adam is only a few hours "away" and here is no more "traffic". Hmmmm .....


Sorry. I was tuckered out last night. And fell asleep. And I have been busy all morning again. When on holiday one has to do all the things that you put off when working. Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Well, I’m still here- just had a busy day!
> Just popping in to say Hi!
> Not see you all tomorrow.


Hi Mooz. How is your fossil thread doing. Are you learning more stuff about fossils? And is Jacques back to normal now?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good night!!


Good night sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm...... but the heart is nothing without the other organs .... hmmmmmmmmmm.......
> Btw Do you know the story of the human organs that had been fighting who is the boss of them and how the story ends ???


Hhmmm I vaguely remember a story like that. Can't remember how it ends though.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Nope can't say I have. But I do know which one is not the boss in me lol.


Lol[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looks wonderful to me. Not sure how many of those plants will remain when Baby grows a bit more.


Lol. That is fine. They are in there for her to eat. It would be the same as having to buy grocery store food for her. At least this way she learns to graze and I know they are safe.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looks wonderful to me. Not sure how many of those plants will remain when Baby grows a bit more.


Hi Lena
How are you doing? How are your daughters' Russian lessons going?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well... I have a cunning plan. Let’s flood this place with posts in the meantime so that it’s almost impossible for him to catch up — next time he’ll know better than abandoning us! *evil laughter*  [emoji48]


Whahahaha. I like your thinking. I said to Dan earlier that when the cats away the mice get to play.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Somewhat. Nothing that a pill couldn’t fix. Daughter’s friend is coming over with her after school anyway - my free daycare lives on.


Shame you are a brave person.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A cold stays 7 days with treatment and a week without treatment .....
> I am sure you will be healthy soon.
> Until then: Have a powerful vitamin snack


Those are so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and then
> relax again. That is the best way to recover


All good advice.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone is supposed to be coming down in about a week to pick up three of my 4 tortoises.


I hope their new home is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The tortburger is creepy!


I agree


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I should try to bake these for Easter! Or not. We live in a rented house and any major damage will be deducted from the deposit.


Lol. Are you really that bad


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Well... I have a cunning plan. Let’s flood this place with posts in the meantime so that it’s almost impossible for him to catch up — next time he’ll know better than abandoning us! *evil laughter*  [emoji48]



I like the way you think!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> The tortburger is creepy!



I agree...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hhmmm I vaguely remember a story like that. Can't remember how it ends though.



It ends in organ failure and death, I imagine.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. I like your thinking. I said to Dan earlier that when the cats away the mice get to play.



I’ve just seen that. Ditto!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Hi Mooz. How is your fossil thread doing. Are you learning more stuff about fossils? And is Jacques back to normal now?



Hi, Carol![emoji2]
Jacques appears to be entirely back to her silly self!!!!! She does her best to stalk the ghost shrimp, but they either keep sidling away, just out of reach, or they suddenly zip away in the blink of an eye! So entertaining to watch!

My fossil thread is rather quiet now, but that’s ok. I can’t start the actual work on it until the weather warms up so I can work outside because it involves using acetone. Acetone is very volatile and flammable, so it’s not something you do inside. A bunch of people posted comments and pictures for a while then it slowed down. But I’m not bothered at all: once I start working on my fossil and start posting, I bet there will be more activity in general.
I had actually debated whether I should even START that thread now, or wait until I was starting the preservation work, but decided to go for it!!!
Thanks so much for asking! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I agree





Moozillion said:


> I agree...



Snap?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Snap?



TRIPLE snap!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Are you really that bad



Yup. Intermittent explosive disorder, triggered when things don’t go as planned in the kitchen. There’s even a picture of me on the Internet:


----------



## Moozillion

Something very odd has been happening at my house ever since that meerkat arrived in the teapot John sent me. I never see the little guy, but all sorts of food is going g missing! Our cheese is vanishing at a surprising rate. Any time we have left-overs that we’re saving for later, they have several bites taken out of them.[emoji33]
Veggies in the fridge get tossed about but not eaten. And an ENTIRE carton of ice cream was eaten in one night: the empty carton was on its side in front of the television, and there were sticky paw prints on the tv remote!!!!!![emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Something very odd has been happening at my house ever since that meerkat arrived in the teapot John sent me. I never see the little guy, but all sorts of food is going g missing! Our cheese is vanishing at a surprising rate. Any time we have left-overs that we’re saving for later, they have several bites taken out of them.[emoji33]
> Veggies in the fridge get tossed about but not eaten. And an ENTIRE carton of ice cream was eaten in one night: the empty carton was on its side in front of the television, and there were sticky paw prints on the tv remote!!!!!![emoji33]



Hm... Let’s not jump to conclusions. Cheese vanishing might be Adam’s work.  I wonder if @johnandjade would be available to provide character evidence with regards to both suspects...


----------



## Killerrookie

Veggies aren’t touched? That’s probably the meerkat or Adam for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone is supposed to be coming down in about a week to pick up three of my 4 tortoises.


Did I miss something? Are you getting out of the tortoise game?


----------



## Killerrookie

What country is good to visit for vacation? There’s so much to choose from.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all. I hope all is well in the CDR. 

I’m feeling a bit of a wreck. My left shoulder has become so painful that it’s hard to take a T shirt off. And I have plantar fasciitis which is worst in my right foot. I have been back to my physiotherapist/osteopath this afternoon and the root, as ever, is my lower back. Following my operations, I don’t have much movement there and it puts everything else out. More appointments made for Monday and Monday week. 

I also had blood tests done today. Nothing serious. I had Graves Disease (over active thyroid) 20 years ago and have to get my thyroid function checked out annually. I feel OK, so hopefully that will be clear. 



Kristoff said:


> Well... I have a cunning plan. Let’s flood this place with posts in the meantime so that it’s almost impossible for him to catch up — next time he’ll know better than abandoning us! *evil laughter*  [emoji48]



Adam’s caught up on months of backlog before now. I doubt your plan will succeed! It may defeat me however. My online time is severely limited for the next ten days.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. I hope all is well in the CDR.
> 
> I’m feeling a bit of a wreck. My left shoulder has become so painful that it’s hard to take a T shirt off. And I have plantar fasciitis which is worst in my right foot. I have been back to my physiotherapist/osteopath this afternoon and the root, as ever, is my lower back. Following my operations, I don’t have much movement there and it puts everything else out. More appointments made for Monday and Monday week.
> 
> I also had blood tests done today. Nothing serious. I had Graves Disease (over active thyroid) 20 years ago and have to get my thyroid function checked out annually. I feel OK, so hopefully that will be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam’s caught up on months of backlog before now. I doubt your plan will succeed! It may defeat me however. My online time is severely limited for the next ten days.



Sorry about the ache in your shoulder, Linda! Hope after physiotherapy you’ll feel better. 
Shall we send you PMs with summaries if the CDR becomes too busy?


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> What country is good to visit for vacation? There’s so much to choose from.



Depends on your budget and areas of interest. Are you planning a vacation?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. I hope all is well in the CDR.
> 
> I’m feeling a bit of a wreck. My left shoulder has become so painful that it’s hard to take a T shirt off. And I have plantar fasciitis which is worst in my right foot. I have been back to my physiotherapist/osteopath this afternoon and the root, as ever, is my lower back. Following my operations, I don’t have much movement there and it puts everything else out. More appointments made for Monday and Monday week.
> 
> I also had blood tests done today. Nothing serious. I had Graves Disease (over active thyroid) 20 years ago and have to get my thyroid function checked out annually. I feel OK, so hopefully that will be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam’s caught up on months of backlog before now. I doubt your plan will succeed! It may defeat me however. My online time is severely limited for the next ten days.



SO very sorry for your pains, Linda![emoji45]
I hope they can get resolved soon.[emoji173]️


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> and after that some fat an calories:


Just yesterday, when I picked Clunker up, I thought he was starting to remind me of a hamburger with legs....[emoji12]


----------



## Bambam1989

Killerrookie said:


> What country is good to visit for vacation? There’s so much to choose from.


I've always wanted to visit Australia!


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I've always wanted to visit Australia!


I actually have an invitation to go. 
But I do t have the money to go unfortunately.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I've always wanted to visit Australia!



So lovely. Very expensive. And a long way from anywhere so expensive to get to as well. 

My husband worked out there a few years ago, based in Sydney, for 7 months. Lucky wotsit had a flat overlooking Sydney harbour... the harbour bridge was about ten minutes walk. 

Meanwhile, I had two teenagers at home doing their major exams so could only get out there for a fortnight.


----------



## Killerrookie

Kristoff said:


> Depends on your budget and areas of interest. Are you planning a vacation?



I’m trying to narrow down on some countries I had in mind. 
Yes, I am planning a vacation after a rough year for me. I just need to go and relax for two weeks.


----------



## Killerrookie

Bambam1989 said:


> I've always wanted to visit Australia!



Australia does sound very fun. There’s so much to choose from!


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> What country is good to visit for vacation? There’s so much to choose from.



There’s so much choice depending on your budget. 

Your own country is a good start. Many states are bigger than my country, the UK. And they’re all different. 

Separately, both my kids (in their early 20s) have done tours with a company called Trek America which allowed them to tour the US on a budget with people from around the world, including the US. The tours they did each took them into Canada too
https://www.trekamerica.com/

The further you go, the more the flights cost. And obviously you need a passport and, quite possibly, a visa to travel outside the USA. Many countries have arrangements for easy visas for under 25s which you can benefit from. 

Canada is close. Iceland is amazing... and not snow covered in summer. The Caribbean islands are all close by. 

Then there’s Europe. I advise not trying to do too much in one go. You will find more than enough to keep you busy in, say, the UK or Ireland for a couple of weeks. Don’t try to do Europe in one trip!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There’s so much choice depending on your budget.
> 
> Your own country is a good start. Many states are bigger than my country, the UK. And they’re all different.
> 
> Separately, both my kids (in their early 20s) have done tours with a company called Trek America which allowed them to tour the US on a budget with people from around the world, including the US. The tours they did each took them into Canada too
> https://www.trekamerica.com/
> 
> The further you go, the more the flights cost. And obviously you need a passport and, quite possibly, a visa to travel outside the USA. Many countries have arrangements for easy visas for under 25s which you can benefit from.
> 
> Canada is close. Iceland is amazing... and not snow covered in summer. The Caribbean islands are all close by.
> 
> Then there’s Europe. I advise not trying to do too much in one go. You will find more than enough to keep you busy in, say, the UK or Ireland for a couple of weeks. Don’t try to do Europe in one trip!



Iceland is my top of the list right now. We’re doing Hamburg and then Prague in March. (I may have mentioned it but don’t remember.)


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> There’s so much choice depending on your budget.
> 
> Your own country is a good start. Many states are bigger than my country, the UK. And they’re all different.
> 
> Separately, both my kids (in their early 20s) have done tours with a company called Trek America which allowed them to tour the US on a budget with people from around the world, including the US. The tours they did each took them into Canada too
> https://www.trekamerica.com/
> 
> The further you go, the more the flights cost. And obviously you need a passport and, quite possibly, a visa to travel outside the USA. Many countries have arrangements for easy visas for under 25s which you can benefit from.
> 
> Canada is close. Iceland is amazing... and not snow covered in summer. The Caribbean islands are all close by.
> 
> Then there’s Europe. I advise not trying to do too much in one go. You will find more than enough to keep you busy in, say, the UK or Ireland for a couple of weeks. Don’t try to do Europe in one trip!



Thank you for all the information.

I always wanted to visit Canada, but I do have other countries in mind that I thought of. 
So far I really want to go to Japan, South Korea, Morocco, or Greece. 
I’ve been to Germany before with family and loved it. I’d love to visit more in Europe one day for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> What country is good to visit for vacation? There’s so much to choose from.


Go to Spain. If you hurry maybe you can catch Adam!


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Thank you for all the information.
> 
> I always wanted to visit Canada, but I do have other countries in mind that I thought of.
> So far I really want to go to Japan, South Korea, Morocco, or Greece.
> I’ve been to Germany before with family and loved it. I’d love to visit more in Europe one day for sure.


We have been to Greece a lot. And every island is different. Again, one island will keep you occupied for a fortnight. Consider transfers though. Some are easier to get to than others. And when you have done a long transatlantic flight, hanging around in Athens or Amsterdam Schiphol or wherever waiting for the transfer is no fun.

The Spanish Balearic islands like Majorca and Ibiza are very popular with young people. You can get there easily via Barcelona which is worth a few days on its own.

I just thought of another company used by my kids for travel on a budget with young people
https://www.gadventures.com/travel-styles/18-to-30somethings/


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I actually have an invitation to go.
> But I do t have the money to go unfortunately.
> View attachment 228130
> View attachment 228131
> View attachment 228132
> View attachment 228133


OH,  WOWIE-ZOWIIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOW FABULOUS IS THAT??!?!?!?!?!??!!!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I actually have an invitation to go.
> But I do t have the money to go unfortunately.
> View attachment 228130
> View attachment 228131
> View attachment 228132
> View attachment 228133


Are there any local organisations that offer bursaries? In the UK, there are businesses and charities willing to sponsor youngsters to do this kind of thing. Have a good search on Google!


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Are there any local organisations that offer bursaries? In the UK, there are businesses and charities willing to sponsor youngsters to do this kind of thing. Have a good search on Google!


Idk I'll have to look.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> OH,  WOWIE-ZOWIIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HOW FABULOUS IS THAT??!?!?!?!?!??!!!


Thanks. It would be an opportunity.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It ends in organ failure and death, I imagine.


Whahaha. That is quite dire.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That is quite dire.


You just kick out the bad organ that's causing all the problems like I did. 

Colon I don't need you! Get Out!!

Done much better ever since lol.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol![emoji2]
> Jacques appears to be entirely back to her silly self!!!!! She does her best to stalk the ghost shrimp, but they either keep sidling away, just out of reach, or they suddenly zip away in the blink of an eye! So entertaining to watch!
> 
> My fossil thread is rather quiet now, but that’s ok. I can’t start the actual work on it until the weather warms up so I can work outside because it involves using acetone. Acetone is very volatile and flammable, so it’s not something you do inside. A bunch of people posted comments and pictures for a while then it slowed down. But I’m not bothered at all: once I start working on my fossil and start posting, I bet there will be more activity in general.
> I had actually debated whether I should even START that thread now, or wait until I was starting the preservation work, but decided to go for it!!!
> Thanks so much for asking! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


So glad Jacques is back to normal. Good on the shrimp. At least they will keep her entertained. And regarding the fossil thread at least it is started. I look forward to reading it when you start the preservations. It is very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Snap?


They do say great minds think alike. We wont mention the last part of that quote for now though.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yup. Intermittent explosive disorder, triggered when things don’t go as planned in the kitchen. There’s even a picture of me on the Internet:
> View attachment 228129


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Something very odd has been happening at my house ever since that meerkat arrived in the teapot John sent me. I never see the little guy, but all sorts of food is going g missing! Our cheese is vanishing at a surprising rate. Any time we have left-overs that we’re saving for later, they have several bites taken out of them.[emoji33]
> Veggies in the fridge get tossed about but not eaten. And an ENTIRE carton of ice cream was eaten in one night: the empty carton was on its side in front of the television, and there were sticky paw prints on the tv remote!!!!!![emoji33]


Oh no. Naughty naughty meerkat. Lena has great experience in looking after children. I am sure she will have some great tips on how to sort out naughty meerkats too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hm... Let’s not jump to conclusions. Cheese vanishing might be Adam’s work.  I wonder if @johnandjade would be available to provide character evidence with regards to both suspects...


Oh good one Sherlock Holmes. Okay we need to lay out the facts.
1. Bea did these events start after Meerkat got there?
2. @johnandjade please give a character reference on said Meerkat
3. Adam LOVES cheese
4. Adam has embarked on a journey recently
5. But Adam stays in Morroco

Any other points needing to be noted before we draw our conclusions?


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> What country is good to visit for vacation? There’s so much to choose from.


Somewhere warm. Everywhere else is under snow. Unless you want to go skiing?


----------



## Killerrookie

CarolM said:


> Somewhere warm. Everywhere else is under snow. Unless you want to go skiing?



Planning this vacation months ahead. September is when I’m planning to go travel so I can be prepared.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. I hope all is well in the CDR.
> 
> I’m feeling a bit of a wreck. My left shoulder has become so painful that it’s hard to take a T shirt off. And I have plantar fasciitis which is worst in my right foot. I have been back to my physiotherapist/osteopath this afternoon and the root, as ever, is my lower back. Following my operations, I don’t have much movement there and it puts everything else out. More appointments made for Monday and Monday week.
> 
> I also had blood tests done today. Nothing serious. I had Graves Disease (over active thyroid) 20 years ago and have to get my thyroid function checked out annually. I feel OK, so hopefully that will be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam’s caught up on months of backlog before now. I doubt your plan will succeed! It may defeat me however. My online time is severely limited for the next ten days.


Oh I am so sorry to hear of your troubles. May I ask what ops you had on your lower back?
I had a L5/S1 fusion done in March 2016. As my disc was buldging onto my sciatic nerve on my left side. The op I must admit did not really do much as I still struggle with sciatica. So I live on pain medication to manage it. I also have issues of my upper back, neck and shoulders tensing up as a result. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Planning this vacation months ahead. September is when I’m planning to go travel so I can be prepared.


Again, research is required for travel in September. European schools typically return after their summer vacation in September. Holidays become much cheaper once the schools are back, however some resorts then close up. Some of the Greek islands are particularly bad for this. The bigger busier ones will be better. 

In Palma, Majorca it was very noticeable that they considered end of season to be 31st October... and hotel pools and things were not open after that date last year.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sorry about the ache in your shoulder, Linda! Hope after physiotherapy you’ll feel better.
> Shall we send you PMs with summaries if the CDR becomes too busy?


Hmmm good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Just yesterday, when I picked Clunker up, I thought he was starting to remind me of a hamburger with legs....[emoji12]


Oh shame. Now whenever I think of clunker I am going to think of a tortoiseburger.


----------



## Killerrookie

JoesMum said:


> Again, research is required for travel in September. European schools typically return after their summer vacation in September. Holidays become much cheaper once the schools are back, however some resorts then close up. Some of the Greek islands are particularly bad for this. The bigger busier ones will be better.
> 
> In Palma, Majorca it was very noticeable that they considered end of season to be 31st October... and hotel pools and things were not open after that date last year.



I plan on doing a lot of research. Luckily I have an amazing girlfriend that travels a lot and has a lot of experience with these things. 
I’m not looking to go to a resort. Mainly want to enjoy the culture of the place and get fat off of he food. 
One reason why I’m considering Japan or South Korea is the culture. Big fan of it. Especially their anime/manga.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear of your troubles. May I ask what ops you had on your lower back?
> I had a L5/S1 fusion done in March 2016. As my disc was buldging onto my sciatic nerve on my left side. The op I must admit did not really do much as I still struggle with sciatica. So I live on pain medication to manage it. I also have issues of my upper back, neck and shoulders tensing up as a result. It's a vicious circle.


Mine was a prolapse on L3/4 that turned out to be a double prolapse and needed a second attempt a week later to sort that one out. What's left of the disk is still there and, while not formally fused, it may as well be for the amount of movement I have. 

The pain before the first op... And between ops left me unable to walk. I had pain particularly in my groin area due to nerve pressure. After the ops, it was long slow progress. I was signed off work for 6 months. I lost all feeling in my left knee which made walking a challenge and kneeling a bit difficult. It's surprisingly hard to control your legs when you have no idea what's going on with one knee! Over the years the sensation has mostly returned ... If I start to feel numbness then I know I have overdone things.

Your issues with upper back and neck are usually what I get these days. These problems with my feet and shoulders are new 

@Laura1412 has endless problems too. I know she had another op before Christmas and I hope she's OK. Ed @zerohour also has troubles.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I actually have an invitation to go.
> But I do t have the money to go unfortunately.
> View attachment 228130
> View attachment 228131
> View attachment 228132
> View attachment 228133


Wow. That is awesome, congratulations. Are you studying medicine? I thought you were studying aviation?


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> You just kick out the bad organ that's causing all the problems like I did.
> 
> Colon I don't need you! Get Out!!
> 
> Done much better ever since lol.



I have 2 friends who feel MUCH better after getting rid of their gallbladder’s![emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. It would be an opportunity.


One that you shouldn't miss if you can help it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> You just kick out the bad organ that's causing all the problems like I did.
> 
> Colon I don't need you! Get Out!!
> 
> Done much better ever since lol.


Who needs a colon right!


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Planning this vacation months ahead. September is when I’m planning to go travel so I can be prepared.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Wow. That is awesome, congratulations. Are you studying medicine? I thought you were studying aviation?


I am lol I think it's due to my talks with some of the medical professors. They think that I should go into the medical field because I understand it quite well and can talk to them on a high level about a lot of things. One of them probably recommended me hoping that it would cause me to change majors lol. 

The real reason I can talk to them like that is because I have had everything under the sun happen to me and I always do A LOT of research on anything that is affecting me. In Australia they do have some neat advances going on with Crohn's disease and some new implants that would replace the ostomy bag I have now. If I was to go i would probably try to get in touch with someone working on that.


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> I plan on doing a lot of research. Luckily I have an amazing girlfriend that travels a lot and has a lot of experience with these things.
> I’m not looking to go to a resort. Mainly want to enjoy the culture of the place and get fat off of he food.
> One reason why I’m considering Japan or South Korea is the culture. Big fan of it. Especially their anime/manga.


Just keep in mind that they are mainly buildings. Call them the concrete jungle. But the food is nice. Been to Tokyo, Seoul and Busan. Was nice but was there on business and I was very happy to come home to Cape Town.


----------



## Hugo's Home

Killerrookie said:


> Australia does sound very fun. There’s so much to choose from!


I've been to Australia! Spent two weeks there. Mostly the gold Coast, up at surfers paradise. Thats the north eastern part. It was awsome!! We went in July and the weather was in the 70-80F. Went out to lightning Ridge to the Opal mines, saw a bunch of stuff and the people are so nice to us Americans! Go! You won't regret it! Oh and go to a rugby game they are more fun of an experiance than our NFL games!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh good one Sherlock Holmes. Okay we need to lay out the facts.
> 1. Bea did these events start after Meerkat got there?
> 2. @johnandjade please give a character reference on said Meerkat
> 3. Adam LOVES cheese
> 4. Adam has embarked on a journey recently
> 5. But Adam stays in Morroco
> 
> Any other points needing to be noted before we draw our conclusions?



To answer your questions,
1. YES It all started after the meerkat arrived.
2. We’ll wait and see! [emoji12]
3. True! But I GREATLY doubt he would stoop to theft- even for cheese. He seems every inch a gentleman.
4. True- but to Spain. AND he has Wifey with him, and none of my chocolate has gone missing! 
5. True. And he does not have an operational Tardis.

Probably.


----------



## JoesMum

Hugo's Home said:


> I've been to Australia! Spent two weeks there. Mostly the gold Coast, up at surfers paradise. Thats the north eastern part. It was awsome!! We went in July and the weather was in the 70-80F. Went out to lightning Ridge to the Opal mines, saw a bunch of stuff and the people are so nice to us Americans! Go! You won't regret it! Oh and go to a rugby game they are more fun of an experiance than our NFL games!


Or Aussie Rules football. That makes Rugby look tame!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mine was a prolapse on L3/4 that turned out to be a double prolapse and needed a second attempt a week later to sort that one out. What's left of the disk is still there and, while not formally fused, it may as well be for the amount of movement I have.
> 
> The pain before the first op... And between ops left me unable to walk. I had pain particularly in my groin area due to nerve pressure. After the ops, it was long slow progress. I was signed off work for 6 months. I lost all feeling in my left knee which made walking a challenge and kneeling a bit difficult. It's surprisingly hard to control your legs when you have no idea what's going on with one knee! Over the years the sensation has mostly returned ... If I start to feel numbness then I know I have overdone things.
> 
> Your issues with upper back and neck are usually what I get these days. These problems with my feet and shoulders are new
> 
> @Laura1412 has endless problems too. I know she had another op before Christmas and I hope she's OK. Ed @zerohour also has troubles.


Okay I am not that bad. Sounds terrible and very painful. I can walk etc. The shoulders etc I can more or less handle as I can take muscle relaxants it's the feet that feel like they are boiling hot that I hate. I saw Laura's posts around Christmas time. Didn't know that Ed also had problems. I am waiting for someone to invent nanites that they can inject and they fix whatever is wrong or broken in your body. [emoji16] whenever I overdo things my whole body feels like one big mass of pain. That is what happened yesterday. 
I really hope that the docs are able to help with your feet and shoulder. It is not nice when these things happen.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I have 2 friends who feel MUCH better after getting rid of their gallbladder’s![emoji38]


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I am lol I think it's due to my talks with some of the medical professors. They think that I should go into the medical field because I understand it quite well and can talk to them on a high level about a lot of things. One of them probably recommended me hoping that it would cause me to change majors lol.
> 
> The real reason I can talk to them like that is because I have had everything under the sun happen to me and I always do A LOT of research on anything that is affecting me. In Australia they do have some neat advances going on with Crohn's disease and some new implants that would replace the ostomy bag I have now. If I was to go i would probably try to get in touch with someone working on that.


That is quite an achievement though and something to be proud of. My sister in law has Crohn's disease. She has just gone on an injection drug that is apparently very expensive and good. I don't know what it is called so couldn't tell you if you asked.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Naughty naughty meerkat. Lena has great experience in looking after children. I am sure she will have some great tips on how to sort out naughty meerkats too.



The best advice I can give re:naughty kids is... cotton in your ears, gin in your stomach. But Bea doesn’t drink, if I remember correctly? @Moozillion Lots of mint tea then??


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> To answer your questions,
> 1. YES It all started after the meerkat arrived.
> 2. We’ll wait and see! [emoji12]
> 3. True! But I GREATLY doubt he would stoop to theft- even for cheese. He seems every inch a gentleman.
> 4. True- but to Spain. AND he has Wifey with him, and none of my chocolate has gone missing!
> 5. True. And he does not have an operational Tardis.
> 
> Probably.


Whats an operational tardis?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The best advice I can give re:naughty kids is... cotton in your ears, gin in your stomach. But Bea doesn’t drink, if I remember correctly? @Moozillion Lots of mint tea then??


Lay a trap. Put some biscuits in one of those traps they catch stray cats with. @Yvonne probably has one she can loan to you.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> To answer your questions,
> 1. YES It all started after the meerkat arrived.
> 2. We’ll wait and see! [emoji12]
> 3. True! But I GREATLY doubt he would stoop to theft- even for cheese. He seems every inch a gentleman.
> 4. True- but to Spain. AND he has Wifey with him, and none of my chocolate has gone missing!
> 5. True. And he does not have an operational Tardis.
> 
> Probably.


Okay.
So we are waiting on a character reference.
Adam is ruled out.
And it started after Meerkat arrived. It is looking like it just might be the Meerkat. 
There is no chance that either you or your husband could be sleep walking?
Also another fact we left out....the shrimp also arrived more or less the same time and you have stated in posts that they have an uncanny nack of being able to zip around. Lets also not forget the meetings they have been having.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> That is quite an achievement though and something to be proud of. My sister in law has Crohn's disease. She has just gone on an injection drug that is apparently very expensive and good. I don't know what it is called so couldn't tell you if you asked.


There are a few they all biologics and suppress the immune system in one form or another. I took Humera and it was roughly $3,000 a shot but insurance paid all but $50 of it. I had to take it every two weeks. Some people do not have any noticeable symptoms while others can suffer things such as headaches nausea arthritis muscle pains cramping etcetera. 

I hope she does well with it. For some people it can work for several years. 

One caution is that all of them increase her risk of infections and the severity of them. So if she starts feeling sick or having pain that could be related to an infection she would need to see a doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> There are a few they all biologics and suppress the immune system in one form or another. I took Humera and it was roughly $3,000 a shot but insurance paid all but $50 of it. I had to take it every two weeks. Some people do not have any noticeable symptoms while others can suffer things such as headaches nausea arthritis muscle pains cramping etcetera.
> 
> I hope she does well with it. For some people it can work for several years.
> 
> One caution is that all of them increase her risk of infections and the severity of them. So if she starts feeling sick or having pain that could be related to an infection she would need to see a doctor as soon as possible.


Thanks I will tell her. I think she has to take it every week for 4 weeks to start off with then it changes not sure if it changes to every two weeks or once a month though. They had to go on a higher medical aid plan to cover the cost. So it is very expensive. Your $3000 is hectic.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Thanks I will tell her. I think she has to take it every week for 4 weeks to start off with then it changes not sure if it changes to every two weeks or once a month though. They had to go on a higher medical aid plan to cover the cost. So it is very expensive. Your $3000 is hectic.


I think she did mention something about being at risk as far as germs and infections are concerned.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Thanks I will tell her. I think she has to take it every week for 4 weeks to start off with then it changes not sure if it changes to every two weeks or once a month though. They had to go on a higher medical aid plan to cover the cost. So it is very expensive. Your $3000 is hectic.


It's not the one I had then. But again there are several different ones.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> The best advice I can give re:naughty kids is... cotton in your ears, gin in your stomach. But Bea doesn’t drink, if I remember correctly? @Moozillion Lots of mint tea then??



I like the Formosa oolong teas, and Earl Grey, of course! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji106]
(I am not above an occasional glass of Pinot Grigio! [emoji5])


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whats an operational tardis?



The TARDIS (Time And Relative Dimension In Space - note the capital letters!) is Dr Who’s transport/time machine. 

Adam may have a TARDIS, but it’s not a functional one.


----------



## Kristoff

I’m still feeling somewhat miserable, so I’m heading to bed early. It was a hard day today, with the extra kids, and tomorrow is potentially worse — waiting in bleak corridors for three hours as daughter has her dancing, singing, and acting lessons, in Russian. Carol asked earlier about this. Back story — my first language is Russian, so with her Russian, Turkish and now also English daughter is growing up trilingual; she doesn’t study Russian specifically, but her extracurricular activities are in Russian, in a culture center. I should remember to bring a book tomorrow to have something to do as I wait. 
Good night, roommates!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The TARDIS (Time And Relative Dimension In Space - note the capital letters!) is Dr Who’s transport/time machine.
> 
> Adam may have a TARDIS, but it’s not a functional one.


Ohhhh. That would explain it. I must still watch Dr Who. Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m still feeling somewhat miserable, so I’m heading to bed early. It was a hard day today, with the extra kids, and tomorrow is potentially worse — waiting in bleak corridors for three hours as daughter has her dancing, singing, and acting lessons, in Russian. Carol asked earlier about this. Back story — my first language is Russian, so with her Russian, Turkish and now also English daughter is growing up trilingual; she doesn’t study Russian specifically, but her extracurricular activities are in Russian, in a culture center. I should remember to bring a book tomorrow to have something to do as I wait.
> Good night, roommates!


Good night Lena.
Your daughter will be quite talented. My children moan terribly that they have to learn Afrikaans. And they only have two languages. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m. . . three pages to catch up on. I see Adam is going to have fun when he gets back.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. . . three pages to catch up on. I see Adam is going to have fun when he gets back.


We thought that we would make it interesting for him.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Okay.
> So we are waiting on a character reference.
> Adam is ruled out.
> And it started after Meerkat arrived. It is looking like it just might be the Meerkat.
> There is no chance that either you or your husband could be sleep walking?
> Also another fact we left out....the shrimp also arrived more or less the same time and you have stated in posts that they have an uncanny nack of being able to zip around. Lets also not forget the meetings they have been having.


Yes, I think Adam is safely ruled out.
No, I do not sleep walk. And hubby was out of town at a convention for a week; he only got back last night. 
I'm SO GLAD you mentioned the SHRIMP!!!! I had not considered them!!!! That would explain their meetings:  they're PLOTTING!!! Jacques would have great difficulty getting out of her tank or climbing on counters etc, but the shrimp can JUMP like you wouldn't believe!!!!! I think our suspects are now either the meerkat or the shrimp!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes, I think Adam is safely ruled out.
> No, I do not sleep walk. And hubby was out of town at a convention for a week; he only got back last night.
> I'm SO GLAD you mentioned the SHRIMP!!!! I had not considered them!!!! That would explain their meetings:  they're PLOTTING!!! Jacques would have great difficulty getting out of her tank or climbing on counters etc, but the shrimp can JUMP like you wouldn't believe!!!!! I think our suspects are now either the meerkat or the shrimp!!!!


Oh no the suspect pool is back to two. 
Please ask Jacques for character references on the Shrimp. Being the one who spends the most time with them, I feel she would be the most knowledgeable on their characters for their references.


----------



## JoesMum

An article for Adam Buckingham Palace is riddled with ancient fossils, scientists confirm - Telegraph 

I don't think the article is being rude about the royal family  (Conclusion not really a surprise given its made of limestone.)


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> An article for Adam Buckingham Palace is riddled with ancient fossils, scientists confirm - Telegraph
> 
> I don't think the article is being rude about the royal family  (Conclusion not really a surprise given its made of limestone.)



Interesting!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Interesting!!!! [emoji2]


Snap again.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Glad it’s over and left no damage. Did it scare the cats?


No, I don`t think they are scared from storm.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I agree...


But a little hard. You will need excellent teeth for that burger....


----------



## JoesMum

For Sabine ... (from Facebook)


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> For Sabine ... (from Facebook)
> View attachment 228162


Good evening Linda. That is cute ! The cats have a job: warming each seat
for their human friends. LOL ! Thank you for that nice pic.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m still feeling somewhat miserable, so I’m heading to bed early. It was a hard day today, with the extra kids, and tomorrow is potentially worse — waiting in bleak corridors for three hours as daughter has her dancing, singing, and acting lessons, in Russian. Carol asked earlier about this. Back story — my first language is Russian, so with her Russian, Turkish and now also English daughter is growing up trilingual; she doesn’t study Russian specifically, but her extracurricular activities are in Russian, in a culture center. I should remember to bring a book tomorrow to have something to do as I wait.
> Good night, roommates!


Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. . . three pages to catch up on. I see Adam is going to have fun when he gets back.


Well, we do our very best .....


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all 
Have an awesome Saturday. My plans for the day are cleaning house. Birthday parties, working in rhe garden and taking a break.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Linda. That is cute ! The cats have a job: warming each seat
> for their human friends. LOL ! Thank you for that nice pic.



A cynic would suggest the seats were warm due to the humans and the cats were taking advantage


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I’m off to London, again, but it’s raining so I hope it stops.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I’m off to London, again, but it’s raining so I hope it stops.


Enjoy the ride. And hope the rain stops whenever you have to walk without any cover.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> Have an awesome Saturday. My plans for the day are cleaning house. Birthday parties, working in rhe garden and taking a break.


You too ! Cleaning the house doesen`t sound awesome.
Good morning Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> View attachment 228212


Friday ?
I am too late .... here it is SATURDAY !



Happy Saturday, Kathy !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> View attachment 228212


The eyes / look of that man scares me !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A cynic would suggest the seats were warm due to the humans and the cats were taking advantage


A win win situation for both ?  That is what the optimist would say
Good morning Linda. Have a nice Saturday:


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I’m off to London, again, but it’s raining so I hope it stops.


Need a big overall umbrella ?
Here it is:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> Have an awesome Saturday. My plans for the day are cleaning house. Birthday parties, working in rhe garden and taking a break.


Have a break, like a frog


----------



## Bee62

HELLO !
A wonderful, marvelous, special, beautiful, georgious SATURDAY for all you lovely roomies


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

and for our "absent" roomie & his wifey


----------



## Bee62

Ouch, ouch, och ..... don`t hit me too hard Yvonne for leading my beloved monologue.... ouch.... please,,,,,
I am no spam robot ... even if sometimes it seems so  I have a contract with Carol !
OUCH !


----------



## Bee62

........ but do you love me too ?????


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ouch, ouch, och ..... don`t hit me too hard Yvonne for leading my beloved monologue.... ouch.... please,,,,,
> I am no spam robot ... even if sometimes it seems so  I have a contract with Carol !
> OUCH !



Hello, Sabine! Am I interrupting?


----------



## Kristoff

Now it’s my turn for a monologue, methinks. 
But I prefer sharing pictures instead. Here’s someone I want to be after three hours of waiting/reading in the corridor.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Sabine! Am I interrupting?


Not really !
Good afternoon Lena ! Sorry, I have the contract with you, I forgot.... sorry, it`s my age.
How are you today ? 
Lena, the red noosed ... rei..., oh sorry no reindeer .
Happy Saturday


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Now it’s my turn for a monologue, methinks.
> But I prefer sharing pictures instead. Here’s someone I want to be after three hours of waiting/reading in the corridor.
> View attachment 228227


Will you adopt her ? Kitties are sooo cute.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Not really !
> Good afternoon Lena ! Sorry, I have the contract with you, I forgot.... sorry, it`s my age.
> How are you today ?
> Lena, the red noosed ... rei..., oh sorry no reindeer .
> Happy Saturday
> View attachment 228228



The contract, yes!  But as Linda said it probably won’t work. Still, worth trying, right? 
Hey, my nose isn’t red or glowing! But my entire face is, right now    !!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> The contract, yes!  But as Linda said it probably won’t work. Still, worth trying, right?
> Hey, my nose isn’t red or glowing! But my entire face is, right now    !!!


Oh, sorry ....................


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Will you adopt her ? Kitties are sooo cute.



I wish I could. This is Çiçek (Flower), one of the kitties in our backyard in Turkey. We fed her and occasionally smuggled her inside to play. And then daughter rubbed some sunscreen on her fur because she didn’t want her to get a sunburn!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry ....................





And now, catch!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I wish I could. This is Çiçek (Flower), one of the kitties in our backyard in Turkey. We fed her and occasionally smuggled her inside to play. And then daughter rubbed some sunscreen on her fur because she didn’t want her to get a sunburn!


You might laugh, but they can get a sunburn on white haired spots like ears or nose and it is very dangerous because they get cancer on often sunburned skin.
I thought it was a kitty in Denmark......


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 228230
> 
> And now, catch!
> View attachment 228229


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


>


Have a little much coffee today?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


>


This is "emusing!"


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> This is "amusing!"


----------



## Moozillion

There has been another  strange occurrence at our house today. 
I found THESE sitting in our printer tray!!!!! Neither my hubby nor I did this!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

And it turns out Jacques is no help at all with the references on the shrimp. She blames them for everything from climate change to inflation! She insists it must be them because they behave so suspiciously: they all watch her from afar, hide from her and run away when she comes near. So she figures they must be guilty of SOMETHING.  When I reminded her that she tries to EAT them, and that I would probably avoid her if I was a shrimp, she took offense and went off in a huff.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since I’m a bit lost on all the cats and google eyes in the CDR, just popping in to say THE SNOW FROST AND ice are gone! A nice change from blustery winds and single digits. Low 50’s yesterday, higher today, and so on for the rest of the week. Yippee! Skies are blue, sun is out, birds are sunning. People are outside. Spring is around the corner.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You too ! Cleaning the house doesen`t sound awesome.
> Good morning Carol.


Hi Sabine. Managed to clean house. Went to the parties but did not get to work in the garden. But tomorrownis another day so all is good.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Friday ?
> I am too late .... here it is SATURDAY !
> View attachment 228223
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday, Kathy !


Where do you guys find these cool pics?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Need a big overall umbrella ?
> Here it is:


That is an awesome umbrella now I just need the rain to go with it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have a break, like a frog
> View attachment 228224


Hmmmm that looks nice and cool.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> HELLO !
> A wonderful, marvelous, special, beautiful, georgious SATURDAY for all you lovely roomies


Thank you Sabine. Hope you have been enjoying your Saturday so far.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ouch, ouch, och ..... don`t hit me too hard Yvonne for leading my beloved monologue.... ouch.... please,,,,,
> I am no spam robot ... even if sometimes it seems so  I have a contract with Carol !
> OUCH !


Sabine hmmmmm wanted to post a good response but all I got is: [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] to make it better.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Sabine! Am I interrupting?


Nope Lena. I think Sabine needs some protection.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Now it’s my turn for a monologue, methinks.
> But I prefer sharing pictures instead. Here’s someone I want to be after three hours of waiting/reading in the corridor.
> View attachment 228227


Aaaaahhh that is cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not really !
> Good afternoon Lena ! Sorry, I have the contract with you, I forgot.... sorry, it`s my age.
> How are you today ?
> Lena, the red noosed ... rei..., oh sorry no reindeer .
> Happy Saturday
> View attachment 228228


That must be a big cup.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Lol. Actually sitting on my bed on my mobile. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The contract, yes!  But as Linda said it probably won’t work. Still, worth trying, right?
> Hey, my nose isn’t red or glowing! But my entire face is, right now    !!!


How was the book.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry ....................


What am I going to do with all this cuteness in the CDR?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wish I could. This is Çiçek (Flower), one of the kitties in our backyard in Turkey. We fed her and occasionally smuggled her inside to play. And then daughter rubbed some sunscreen on her fur because she didn’t want her to get a sunburn!


Oh sweet. What a thoughtful thought. So did you have to give the kitty a bath?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 228230
> 
> And now, catch!
> View attachment 228229


Whahaha shame poor mouse.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Have a little much coffee today?


I never thought of that. Good one Dan. Although now I feel like some coffee.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> This is "emusing!"


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 228231


Still sitting on my bed on my mobile. Wrong again. Your chicken and Sabine's Emu/Ostrich are not very good at their spot checks. I think they need to go back to training


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> There has been another  strange occurrence at our house today.
> I found THESE sitting in our printer tray!!!!! Neither my hubby nor I did this!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 228233
> 
> 
> View attachment 228234
> 
> 
> View attachment 228235


Hmmm the plot thickens....Do shrimp like mealworms and grasshoppers? I think that they might be a little big for shrimp to eat. It looks more and more like the Meerkat is the guilty party.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hmmm the plot thickens....Do shrimp like mealworms and grasshoppers? I think that they might be a little big for shrimp to eat. It looks more and more like the Meerkat is the guilty party.


Turtles like worms and grasshoppers...... hmmm.....


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 228236
> And it turns out Jacques is no help at all with the references on the shrimp. She blames them for everything from climate change to inflation! She insists it must be them because they behave so suspiciously: they all watch her from afar, hide from her and run away when she comes near. So she figures they must be guilty of SOMETHING.  When I reminded her that she tries to EAT them, and that I would probably avoid her if I was a shrimp, she took offense and went off in a huff.


Oh deary me. Poor Jacques. I don't blame her, as it sounds like the shrimp gang up on her. But you are going to have to tell her that the evidence is pointing more and more to the Meerkat. However just so we don't upset her too much, you are going to have to let her know that you will keep an eye on the shrimp and see if there is any substance to her claims. The roomies in the CDR will also keep tabs on your shrimp if that will make her feel better.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Since I’m a bit lost on all the cats and google eyes in the CDR, just popping in to say THE SNOW FROST AND ice are gone! A nice change from blustery winds and single digits. Low 50’s yesterday, higher today, and so on for the rest of the week. Yippee! Skies are blue, sun is out, birds are sunning. People are outside. Spring is around the corner.


Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Enjoy the the sun and warmth while it lasts.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Turtles like worms and grasshoppers...... hmmm.....


Ooohhh. Are you saying that it could be Jacques?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Actually sitting on my bed on my mobile. [emoji1] [emoji1]



Me too


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh deary me. Poor Jacques. I don't blame her, as it sounds like the shrimp gang up on her. But you are going to have to tell her that the evidence is pointing more and more to the Meerkat. However just so we don't upset her too much, you are going to have to let her know that you will keep an eye on the shrimp and see if there is any substance to her claims. The roomies in the CDR will also keep tabs on your shrimp if that will make her feel better.


Could Jacques be trying to frame the shrimp and do away with them? Could this all be part of a master plan?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me too


Then Snap


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



Nope. I guess it’s too dark for you to see...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> How was the book.



Depressing. Which is a way of saying it’s good. (“Reading Lolita in Tehran”).


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Hmmm the plot thickens....Do shrimp like mealworms and grasshoppers? I think that they might be a little big for shrimp to eat. It looks more and more like the Meerkat is the guilty party.


I agree. The evidence seems to be mounting...


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Could Jacques be trying to frame the shrimp and do away with them? Could this all be part of a master plan?


Hmmmmm. If that is the case then Jacques is a very clever little turtle. Does Jacques not like the Meerkat either?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh sweet. What a thoughtful thought. So did you have to give the kitty a bath?



Yup, to daughter’s delight and the kitty’s — and my — horror. [emoji85]‍


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Depressing. Which is a way of saying it’s good. (“Reading Lolita in Tehran”).


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh deary me. Poor Jacques. I don't blame her, as it sounds like the shrimp gang up on her. But you are going to have to tell her that the evidence is pointing more and more to the Meerkat. However just so we don't upset her too much, you are going to have to let her know that you will keep an eye on the shrimp and see if there is any substance to her claims. The roomies in the CDR will also keep tabs on your shrimp if that will make her feel better.


Oh, she'll be ok- she gets a little dramatic some times. You know how teenagers can be!  I think she is just trying to make a case to support her eating the shrimp!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Still sitting on my bed on my mobile. Wrong again. Your chicken and Sabine's Emu/Ostrich are not very good at their spot checks. I think they need to go back to training



I think the jellyfish are too blame. Their batteries are running low.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Could Jacques be trying to frame the shrimp and do away with them? Could this all be part of a master plan?


Oh, I think she IS trying the make the shrimp out to be the villains! But I think her motive is justification for eating them.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, she'll be ok- she gets a little dramatic some times. You know how teenagers can be!  I think she is just trying to make a case to support her eating the shrimp!


She sounds like a very clever little turtle. Dan suggested that maybe Jacques might be framing the shrimp and Meerkat. What do you think?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think the jellyfish are too blame. Their batteries are running low.


Must we get them some energizer batteries?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Hmmmmm. If that is the case then Jacques is a very clever little turtle. Does Jacques not like the Meerkat either?


I don't think Jacques is even aware there's a meerkat in the house- she hate to leave the warmth of her tank.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I think she IS trying the make the shrimp out to be the villains! But I think her motive is justification for eating them.


Well it must be TORTURE to see something yummy to eat and not be able to eat it.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hmmmmm. If that is the case then Jacques is a very clever little turtle. Does Jacques not like the Meerkat either?


Think about it. There is lots of evidence. She knows about the forum and the CDR. She knows about the meerkats so this is the perfect backup plan. She can be caught because even if we figure out it's not the shrimp she has the meerkat to take the fall. No one will suspect a thing. Best case the shrimp are gone and she need bit worry about them anymore, worse case an innocent meerkat gets blamed for something he never did. It's a win win and she was looking up food to celebrate with. What she forgot to do was hide the evadance. She is the real criminal master mind here manipulating us all this whole time. 
Muhahah


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> She sounds like a very clever little turtle. Dan suggested that maybe Jacques might be framing the shrimp and Meerkat. What do you think?


I think Jacques is DEFINITELY trying to make the shrimp out to be the villains, to justify her eating them.
I'm not at all sure she even knows what a meerkat is- she knows about our 3 cats, so she probably thinks it's just another cat. She doesn't much care about them and they don't care about her except when she's attacking her cuttlebone and making it knock against the side of her tank.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I don't think Jacques is even aware there's a meerkat in the house- she hate to leave the warmth of her tank.



Or maybe the meerkat is trying to frame Jacques as she is trying to frame the shrimp... That way Jacques thinks she can eat the shrimp and the Meerkat thinks he can get rid of your favorite!


----------



## DE42

Hey guys just got back. A meerkat had my phone. I home he did not say anything out of the way.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Think about it. There is lots of evidence. She knows about the forum and the CDR. She knows about the meerkats so this is the perfect backup plan. She can be caught because even if we figure out it's not the shrimp she has the meerkat to take the fall. No one will suspect a thing. Best case the shrimp are gone and she need bit worry about them anymore, worse case an innocent meerkat gets blamed for something he never did. It's a win win and she was looking up food to celebrate with. What she forgot to do was hide the evadance. She is the real criminal master mind here manipulating us all this whole time.
> Muhahah


Hmmmmm....could it be??? My sweet little diva  is a CRIMINAL??? Say it ain't so!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I don't think Jacques is even aware there's a meerkat in the house- she hate to leave the warmth of her tank.


Okay. Since the evidence is piling up in favour of it being the Meerkat in the Kitchen with the vegetables AND in the office with the printer, and Jacques not being aware that there is even a Meerkat, that does suggest that it is NOT Jacques. It does not however exonerate her in putting the blame on the shrimp in order to justify her consumption of them.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Or maybe the meerkat is trying to frame Jacques as she is trying to frame the shrimp... That way Jacques thinks she can eat the shrimp and the Meerkat thinks he can get rid of your favorite!


The plot is getting VERY complicated!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Okay. Since the evidence is piling up in favour of it being the Meerkat in the Kitchen with the vegetables AND in the office with the printer, and Jacques not being aware that there is even a Meerkat, that does suggest that it is NOT Jacques. It does not however exonerate her in putting the blame on the shrimp in order to justify her consumption of them.


Very true. I think we have 2 criminal investigations developing here...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Very true. I think we have 2 criminal investigations developing here...


Dun dun duuuuuunnnnnnnn


----------



## DE42

The meerkats are working together to take over the CRD and drive a wedge between us and our scaly friends. They want to become our pets and manipulate us so that they can spread and take over the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Very true. I think we have 2 criminal investigations developing here...


Where is Watson? We need some help to unravel this very complicated and devious plot!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> The meerkats are working together to take over the CRD and drive a wedge between us and our scaly friends. They want to become our pets and manipulate us so that they can spread and take over the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!


GAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


They will turn us into slaves and make us farm cheese for them and them alone. They will not let us have any.


----------



## Moozillion

I was gathering up the trash earlier today, and realized I forgot to get the trash in the printer room. I just checked, and found something VERY strange... 
An order from Amazon for "edible grasshoppers!!!" And the order was to be sent to someone named Buthelezi in care of MY ADDRESS!!!
But the order appears to have been hastily cancelled and thrown in the trash!!!!! WHAT the heck??!?!?!??


----------



## Moozillion

Does anyone know who Buthelezi is ?????  Could he be here? Could someone be using an alias????
I"m so confused....


----------



## Moozillion

A  crime wave in the CDR!!!! Who'da thunk it????


----------



## Moozillion

I'm off to have lunch with some friends. And I assure you I will NOT be eating GRASSHOPPERS, edible or not!!!!
Back later.

I hope we can get to the bottom of this...


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The meerkats are working together to take over the CRD and drive a wedge between us and our scaly friends. They want to become our pets and manipulate us so that they can spread and take over the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!


Are the Meerkats names by any chance "Pinky and the Brain" ?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> They will turn us into slaves and make us farm cheese for them and them alone. They will not let us have any.


I think that Adam will find a way to still have cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I was gathering up the trash earlier today, and realized I forgot to get the trash in the printer room. I just checked, and found something VERY strange...
> An order from Amazon for "edible grasshoppers!!!" And the order was to be sent to someone named Buthelezi in care of MY ADDRESS!!!
> But the order appears to have been hastily cancelled and thrown in the trash!!!!! WHAT the heck??!?!?!??
> 
> View attachment 228238


Anyone want a Nik Nak while we discuss this further?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone know who Buthelezi is ?????  Could he be here? Could someone be using an alias????
> I"m so confused....


Sounds like someone from South Africa. It wasn't me. I promise.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Are the Meerkats names by any chance "Pinky and the Brain" ?


Apparently one is name Buthelezi.... hmmmm....


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> A  crime wave in the CDR!!!! Who'da thunk it????


I can't keep up. Who can summarize the evidence we have so far?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I'm off to have lunch with some friends. And I assure you I will NOT be eating GRASSHOPPERS, edible or not!!!!
> Back later.
> 
> I hope we can get to the bottom of this...


Me too. Me too


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Apparently one is name Buthelezi.... hmmmm....


I saw that. Could it be a diversion again ? To throw us off the trail.


----------



## DE42

It's a South African name.



Meerkats come from South Africa 



I believe this is proof.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's a South African name.
> View attachment 228240
> 
> 
> Meerkats come from South Africa
> View attachment 228241
> 
> 
> I believe this is proof.


It certainly looks that way. And Meerkats work in groups. One keeps watch while the others get on with their shenanigans!!!!


----------



## DE42

Adam will have fun reading though all of this lol


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> It certainly looks that way. And Meerkats work in groups. One keeps watch while the others get on with their shenanigans!!!!


And you can never trust a politician as they always have their own agenda's.


----------



## CarolM

Thought I would join the kitty pic posts.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello peeps!!!
I have some pictures from the pier for you folks.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> It's a South African name.
> 
> View attachment 228240
> 
> 
> Meerkats come from South Africa
> View attachment 228241
> 
> 
> I believe this is proof.



I THINK YOU’RE RIGHT!!!!!
[emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106]

Neither Jacques nor the shrimp have even HEARD of South Africa, much less their politicians!!!! 
I believe you have FOUND our culprit!!!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Bambam1989

I go to sleep for the night and had to catch up on 5 pages! Adam will have a hard time...


----------



## Bambam1989

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps!!!
> I have some pictures from the pier for you folks.
> View attachment 228243
> 
> View attachment 228244
> 
> View attachment 228245
> 
> View attachment 228246
> 
> View attachment 228247


Look at all the ice!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Have a little much coffee today?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> There has been another  strange occurrence at our house today.
> I found THESE sitting in our printer tray!!!!! Neither my hubby nor I did this!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 228233
> 
> 
> View attachment 228234
> 
> 
> View attachment 228235




That`s my dogs answer......


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


>


I'm at work now on my Saturday lol


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 228236
> And it turns out Jacques is no help at all with the references on the shrimp. She blames them for everything from climate change to inflation! She insists it must be them because they behave so suspiciously: they all watch her from afar, hide from her and run away when she comes near. So she figures they must be guilty of SOMETHING.  When I reminded her that she tries to EAT them, and that I would probably avoid her if I was a shrimp, she took offense and went off in a huff.


Meerkats and shrimps may have a contract to be evil ..... Poor Jaques !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Since I’m a bit lost on all the cats and google eyes in the CDR, just popping in to say THE SNOW FROST AND ice are gone! A nice change from blustery winds and single digits. Low 50’s yesterday, higher today, and so on for the rest of the week. Yippee! Skies are blue, sun is out, birds are sunning. People are outside. Spring is around the corner.


SPRING ??? You are a lucky person when you can dream of spring....
Have a nice weekend and cuddle your shelled dinosaur.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Sabine. Managed to clean house. Went to the parties but did not get to work in the garden. But tomorrownis another day so all is good.


Work has no legs.... it will not run away. 
Tomorrow is another day to do it, like you`ve said.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Where do you guys find these cool pics?


Ask aunt google and the www and you`ll get all these pics and all answers....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is an awesome umbrella now I just need the rain to go with it.


Be happy with your sunshine and the beach ! Want to change with me ?? In Germany we have a lot of rain so you could try the magic umbrella.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine. Hope you have been enjoying your Saturday so far.


Thank you. I did !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I go to sleep for the night and had to catch up on 5 pages! Adam will have a hard time...


That is the plan !
and here especially for you:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sabine hmmmmm wanted to post a good response but all I got is: [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] to make it better.


That is a good response indeed !


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps!!!
> I have some pictures from the pier for you folks.
> View attachment 228243
> 
> View attachment 228244
> 
> View attachment 228245
> 
> View attachment 228246
> 
> View attachment 228247


Looks like a really beautiful day.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nope Lena. I think Sabine needs some protection.


I would be glad and looking forward for some protection. Thank you my friend.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I THINK YOU’RE RIGHT!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106]
> 
> Neither Jacques nor the shrimp have even HEARD of South Africa, much less their politicians!!!!
> I believe you have FOUND our culprit!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji106][emoji106]


Whahaha.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> What am I going to do with all this cuteness in the CDR?


Press the red button for: *CUTENESS OVERLOAD !*


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`s my dogs answer......


A heavy night perhaps?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm at work now on my Saturday lol


Oh shame


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Work has no legs.... it will not run away.
> Tomorrow is another day to do it, like you`ve said.


Very true


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I never thought of that. Good one Dan. Although now I feel like some coffee.


Take this from me


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Be happy with your sunshine and the beach ! Want to change with me ?? In Germany we have a lot of rain so you could try the magic umbrella.


Deal


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Press the red button for: *CUTENESS OVERLOAD !*


Pressed.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Take this from me
> View attachment 228250


Hmmm yummy and with a smile. Thank you. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I think the jellyfish are too blame. Their batteries are running low.


AAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!
The yellyfish need you !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Must we get them some energizer batteries?


AAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM !
The yellyfish need new Energizer batteries !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> That is the plan !
> and here especially for you:


Haha to cute[emoji39]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmmm....could it be??? My sweet little diva  is a CRIMINAL??? Say it ain't so!!!!!!!


Only a little bit criminal ...... all Divas are like her ......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Pressed.


Okay ! I try to post less cute pics... I don`t want to hurt you.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The meerkats are working together to take over the CRD and drive a wedge between us and our scaly friends. They want to become our pets and manipulate us so that they can spread and take over the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!






Help ! They are already here !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They will turn us into slaves and make us farm cheese for them and them alone. They will not let us have any.


Meerkats will be president ! I never say anything against Mr. Trump again ! He is lovely in comparison with a meerkat president !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Adam will have fun reading though all of this lol


That will be his "punishment" hahahaha


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps!!!
> I have some pictures from the pier for you folks.
> View attachment 228243
> 
> View attachment 228244
> 
> View attachment 228245
> 
> View attachment 228246
> 
> View attachment 228247


Wow ! Looks very cold but beautiful ! Thank you for the pics. Are you okay ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm at work now on my Saturday lol


Poor you !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> A heavy night perhaps?


A bad dog-hangover seems to me !


----------



## Bambam1989

I need to go prep a spot in the flower bed for some Snapdragon seeds, but it is SO dreary today.
I am predicting one more heavy snow for us this year.. I saw some daffodils and tulips starting to poke out of the soil. I am ready for spring!


----------



## Bee62

I am dreaming of a big black tomcat, but all I get is a big bad hangover .....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay ! I try to post less cute pics... I don`t want to hurt you.


You can post again now. I have recovered.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Help ! They are already here !!!!!!!!!!


Hhhhhheeeeeeellllllllllppppppppp.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A bad dog-hangover seems to me !


Looked like it to me as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I need to go prep a spot in the flower bed for some Snapdragon seeds, but it is SO dreary today.
> I am predicting one more heavy snow for us this year.. I saw some daffodils and tulips starting to poke out of the soil. I am ready for spring!


Yay come spring come. Soon it will be spring for you guys and autumn for us.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am dreaming of a big black tomcat, but all I get is a big bad hangover .....


Thats a "Thank Goodness It Is Saturday" kind of picture


----------



## CarolM

Good Night and sleep tight. Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You can post again now. I have recovered.


Okay ! You want it like that ! Let`s go:


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Good Night and sleep tight. Not see you tomorrow.


Good night!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Night and sleep tight. Not see you tomorrow.


Good night Carol, sleep well. Not to see you tomorrow too !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay ! You want it like that ! Let`s go:


Aaaaaahhhh. Now that is really really cute.


----------



## Bambam1989

Zip demands tummy rubs.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Zip demands tummy rubs.
> View attachment 228253


Is that your dog ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Is that your dog ?


One of them. She is attached to my hip usually...


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> One of them. She is attached to my hip usually...


She is adorable. Why is she attached to your hip ? I don`t understand.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> She is adorable. Why is she attached to your hip ? I don`t understand.



That is just an expression that means she stays VERY close ALL the time! She stays SO close SO MUCH, that it seems like they are stuck together like 1 instead of 2. [emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> That is just an expression that means she stays VERY close ALL the time! She stays SO close SO MUCH, that it seems like they are stuck together like 1 instead of 2. [emoji2]


Ah, I understand. She follows BamBam like her own shadow !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Ah, I understand. She follows BamBam like her own shadow !



YES!!![emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> She is adorable. Why is she attached to your hip ? I don`t understand.


I mean she follows me EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I mean she follows me EVERYWHERE.


I know that well. I have had such a dog too. She follows me even to the toilet.
I could disappear.....she might be thinking. LOL !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I know that well. I have had such a dog too. She follows me even to the toilet.
> I could disappear.....she might be thinking. LOL !


Yep, no privacy[emoji39]


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep, no privacy[emoji39]


Better a dog following everywhere than a man


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. So today we started at the Wallace Collection. Sir Richard Wallace was a collector from 300 years ago who turned his house into a museum. It’s just off Oxford Street - the main shopping street - and free. I don’t know why we haven’t been before; it’s brilliant. 

I particularly liked this 17th century “ostrich”. I am not sure the silversmith had ever seen one before. Look at its ears!



Then we went for afternoon tea at the Connaught Hotel in Mayfair (a very posh area)

... this was a Christmas present to us 

The Lumiere Festival of lights is on in London this weekend so we walked off a few calories admiring the lights 











And we finished at the theatre... to watch a play called The Ferryman. It was very good, quite funny, but as the plot was about the Irish troubles in the 1970s it got rather intense and sad at the end. 

And then the tube back to the train station was a little crowded... I couldn’t move!



We’re on the train home now. Our children travelled from Bristol and Southampton and met each other to see the lights then met us on the train, so we have them visiting for the night


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. So today we started at the Wallace Collection. Sir Richard Wallace was a collector from 300 years ago who turned his house into a museum. It’s just off Oxford Street - the main shopping street - and free. I don’t know why we haven’t been before; it’s brilliant.
> 
> I particularly liked this 17th century “ostrich”. I am not sure the silversmith had ever seen one before. Look at its ears!
> View attachment 228267
> 
> 
> Then we went for afternoon tea at the Connaught Hotel in Mayfair (a very posh area)
> View attachment 228268
> ... this was a Christmas present to us
> 
> The Lumiere Festival of lights is on in London this weekend so we walked off a few calories admiring the lights
> View attachment 228269
> 
> View attachment 228270
> 
> View attachment 228271
> 
> View attachment 228272
> 
> View attachment 228273
> 
> 
> And we finished at the theatre... to watch a play called The Ferryman. It was very good, quite funny, but as the plot was about the Irish troubles in the 1970s it got rather intense and sad at the end.
> 
> And then the tube back to the train station was a little crowded... I couldn’t move!
> View attachment 228274
> 
> 
> We’re on the train home now. Our children travelled from Bristol and Southampton and met each other to see the lights then met us on the train, so we have them visiting for the night


Why does the ostrich carry a horseshoe in his beak ?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Zip demands tummy rubs.
> View attachment 228253


Rub rub rub rub rub - there you go Zip. All rubbed


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Why does the ostrich carry a horseshoe in his beak ?



I have no idea


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why does the ostrich carry a horseshoe in his beak ?


Maybe it wants some luck.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Maybe it wants some luck.


Then the ostrich must carry the horseshoe turned around. Like this:


You ask why ? When the horseshoe is that way the luck will fall into and stay, otherwise the luck falls out and you loose it. That`s the clue ( I have had horses, so I know this ).


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Then the ostrich must carry the horseshoe turned around. Like this:
> View attachment 228275
> 
> You ask why ? When the horseshoe is that way the luck will fall into and stay, otherwise the luck falls out and you loose it. That`s the clue ( I have had horses, so I know this ).



Yes, we have the same belief here too


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. So today we started at the Wallace Collection. Sir Richard Wallace was a collector from 300 years ago who turned his house into a museum. It’s just off Oxford Street - the main shopping street - and free. I don’t know why we haven’t been before; it’s brilliant.
> 
> I particularly liked this 17th century “ostrich”. I am not sure the silversmith had ever seen one before. Look at its ears!
> View attachment 228267
> 
> 
> Then we went for afternoon tea at the Connaught Hotel in Mayfair (a very posh area)
> View attachment 228268
> ... this was a Christmas present to us
> 
> The Lumiere Festival of lights is on in London this weekend so we walked off a few calories admiring the lights
> View attachment 228269
> 
> View attachment 228270
> 
> View attachment 228271
> 
> View attachment 228272
> 
> View attachment 228273
> 
> 
> And we finished at the theatre... to watch a play called The Ferryman. It was very good, quite funny, but as the plot was about the Irish troubles in the 1970s it got rather intense and sad at the end.
> 
> And then the tube back to the train station was a little crowded... I couldn’t move!
> View attachment 228274
> 
> 
> We’re on the train home now. Our children travelled from Bristol and Southampton and met each other to see the lights then met us on the train, so we have them visiting for the night


That ostrich is HILARIOUS!!!!!!
And that tea looks LOOOOOVELY!!!!!! YUM!!!! 
The lights are really wonderful!!!!!! 
...but that tube trip looks much too close!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Did I miss something? Are you getting out of the tortoise game?


I'm looking into it currently


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I hope their new home is a good one.


It will be


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I hope they come to a good home like yours.
> And what about you ? How are you doing ?


Well enough.
Thanks Sabine.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. So today we started at the Wallace Collection. Sir Richard Wallace was a collector from 300 years ago who turned his house into a museum. It’s just off Oxford Street - the main shopping street - and free. I don’t know why we haven’t been before; it’s brilliant.
> 
> I particularly liked this 17th century “ostrich”. I am not sure the silversmith had ever seen one before. Look at its ears!
> View attachment 228267
> 
> 
> Then we went for afternoon tea at the Connaught Hotel in Mayfair (a very posh area)
> View attachment 228268
> ... this was a Christmas present to us
> 
> The Lumiere Festival of lights is on in London this weekend so we walked off a few calories admiring the lights
> View attachment 228269
> 
> View attachment 228270
> 
> View attachment 228271
> 
> View attachment 228272
> 
> View attachment 228273
> 
> 
> And we finished at the theatre... to watch a play called The Ferryman. It was very good, quite funny, but as the plot was about the Irish troubles in the 1970s it got rather intense and sad at the end.
> 
> And then the tube back to the train station was a little crowded... I couldn’t move!
> View attachment 228274
> 
> 
> We’re on the train home now. Our children travelled from Bristol and Southampton and met each other to see the lights then met us on the train, so we have them visiting for the night



Lovely postcards, as always. 
Does anyone know the story behind that ostrich? If so, I’m all ears.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm looking into it currently



Hi Ed! I must have missed it too. I know you gave away some of your redfoots (a big male, was it?), but all?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am dreaming of a big black tomcat, but all I get is a big bad hangover .....



Oh dear!


(Again, “our” cats from the backyard in Turkey. The origin of the empty wine bottles is entirely unknown.)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Lovely postcards, as always.
> Does anyone know the story behind that ostrich? If so, I’m all ears.



As you visit various historical places, keep an eye out for old statues and pictures featuring exotic creatures. You will often find they’re completely wrong. 

The wealthy liked them as signs of their importance, but the craftsmen required to make the creature’s image had never seen the animal... and neither had the wealthy family either in all probability. As a result, the craftsman works from a verbal description. 

An ostrich has a sort of “ear” visible on its head... just not one that looks human. 



Camels, rhinos and elephants are often completely wrong. If you work from a description of an elephant as a massive animal that has big ears, a long nose and leathery skin that you can use like a horse... you can end up with a very strange model!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just think, it would be like describing an “Adam” to an 18th Century sculptor... and having the finished item delivered to your doorstep.. what would be delivered?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well enough.
> Thanks Sabine.


Hello Ed. Well enough sounds not good for me. You can pm me if you like.
Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> As you visit various historical places, keep an eye out for old statues and pictures featuring exotic creatures. You will often find they’re completely wrong.
> 
> The wealthy liked them as signs of their importance, but the craftsmen required to make the creature’s image had never seen the animal... and neither had the wealthy family either in all probability. As a result, the craftsman works from a verbal description.
> 
> An ostrich has a sort of “ear” visible on its head... just not one that looks human.
> View attachment 228292
> 
> 
> Camels, rhinos and elephants are often completely wrong. If you work from a description of an elephant as a massive animal that has big ears, a long nose and leathery skin that you can use like a horse... you can end up with a very strange model!



Like that one ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Lovely postcards, as always.
> Does anyone know the story behind that ostrich? If so, I’m all ears.


I asked the www and I found the answer ( to my question too ) 
https://www.wallacecollection.org/whatson/treasure/188


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Lovely postcards, as always.
> Does anyone know the story behind that ostrich? If so, I’m all ears.


That`s what I think too, lovely postcards. I like the illuminated benches.


----------



## Bee62

Happy Sunday for all the lovely CDR roomies


----------



## Bee62

Ähemmmm.....


----------



## Bee62

But where are:

@johnandjade Hi John, long time not seen. I hope it is all okay with you. I miss you. Please post again.


@Grandpa Turtle 144 I miss you too. What about a Bud ? Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Bee62

For all who are sad


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Lovely postcards, as always.
> Does anyone know the story behind that ostrich? If so, I’m all ears.



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Just think, it would be like describing an “Adam” to an 18th Century sculptor... and having the finished item delivered to your doorstep.. what would be delivered?


I don`t want to imagine ....


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Ähemmmm.....



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I saw that! [emoji6]



Thank you


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji6][emoji173]️



Not ???? 
Hello Bea.


----------



## Bee62

For Dan @DE42


----------



## Bee62

*Oh my god ! I found this and laughed loud !*


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 228293


What is this ?
A prehistoric giant bee ????


----------



## Bee62

I am out to build a snow man ....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....not much rain here in DELMARVA (Delaware, Maryland, Virginia) this Winter....but drought as well in South Africa


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 228293


'Whale' that's big. Lol


----------



## Kristoff

Roommates! I got a dispatch. I think it’s from Bea’s Jacques. 


She’s asking you to continue the story.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Roommates! I got a dispatch. I think it’s from Bea’s Jacques.
> View attachment 228301
> 
> She’s asking you to continue the story.


Shrimp wearing scubagear with helmets filled with water where gathered in the cabinet plotting their next grand scheme. Upon seeing super turtle they tried to scatter but super turtle using her super speed was able to catch one of the criminal masterminds for interrogation.....


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> 'Whale' that's big. Lol



I saw that! [emoji6][emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Shrimp wearing scubagear with helmets filled with water where gathered in the cabinet plotting their next grand scheme. Upon seeing super turtle they tried to scatter but super turtle using her super speed was able to catch one of the criminal masterminds for interrogation.....



Unfortunately, those were the ghost shrimps, and Mr. Fishy Criminal Mastermind suddenly dissolved into nowhere! Yes, he vanished without a trace, but before he did, Super-Turtle could hear him mumble, “Please, don’t eat me! It was Buthelezi...”


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Then the ostrich must carry the horseshoe turned around. Like this:
> View attachment 228275
> 
> You ask why ? When the horseshoe is that way the luck will fall into and stay, otherwise the luck falls out and you loose it. That`s the clue ( I have had horses, so I know this ).


I forgot about that part of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What is this ?
> A prehistoric giant bee ????



That looks like the London Natural History Museum’s Blue Whale - named Hope - that’s moved to the main entrance while “Dippy the Diplodocus” has gone on tour.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It’s cold, wet and miserable here. We’re enjoying the fire in the hearth


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That looks like the London Natural History Museum’s Blue Whale - named Hope - that’s moved to the main entrance while “Dippy the Diplodocus” has gone on tour.



Ding ding ding!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ding ding ding!


The NHM is a very distinctive building. I recognise that ceiling without any problems!


----------



## Maro2Bear

More SUNSHINE and warming temps here. I’m about to slightly water our 35 or so fig trees sitting dormant in our garage. A few waterings throughout winter keeps them happy ‘til Spring. Banana tree will get a few drops too. SPRING soon please.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> More SUNSHINE and warming temps here. I’m about to slightly water our 35 or so fig trees sitting dormant in our garage. A few waterings throughout winter keeps them happy ‘til Spring. Banana tree will get a few drops too. SPRING soon please.


This is nice. 




But I know it's not over yet. Winter is not done.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear!
> View attachment 228289
> 
> (Again, “our” cats from the backyard in Turkey. The origin of the empty wine bottles is entirely unknown.)


That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just think, it would be like describing an “Adam” to an 18th Century sculptor... and having the finished item delivered to your doorstep.. what would be delivered?


Whahaha. I would love to see that. And the elephant for that matter.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Like that one ?


Can you imagine one of those actually roaming around in the bush. Lol Sabine love the pictures you come up with.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Sunday for all the lovely CDR roomies


Wish the same to you too Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ähemmmm.....


Very true. Very true


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I saw that! [emoji6]


Good catch Bea. I only saw it once you pointed it out.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Oh my god ! I found this and laughed loud !*


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 228293


What in earth is that supposed to be. It looks like an alien.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Unfortunately, those were the ghost shrimps, and Mr. Fishy Criminal Mastermind suddenly dissolved into nowhere! Yes, he vanished without a trace, but before he did, Super-Turtle could hear him mumble, “Please, don’t eat me! It was Buthelezi...”


Super-Turtle scratched his head. Buthelezi...Buthelezi... the name rang a bell, but which bell? He knew of Mangosuthu Buthelezi: a Zulu tribal leader who held many prestigious posts including Minister of Home Affairs of South Africa from 1994-2004. But Mr. Buthelezi has never been known to engage in criminal activity-besides, he's 89!!! Super--Turtle thought some more. Something in the back of his mind reminded him of that weasel...or rather, that MEERKAT, Jakobo Nkosi...he, like so many meerkats, was from South Africa, so he would have heard of Chief Buthelezi and might "borrow" his surname! Nkosi was always up to no good and changed his aliases as easily as most people change their underwear: he once tried to pass himself off as Nelson Mandela! But Nkosi was last seen in Scotland...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> What in earth is that supposed to be. It looks like an alien.



Skimming too quickly. -5 points


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....not much rain here in DELMARVA (Delaware, Maryland, Virginia) this Winter....but drought as well in South Africa
> 
> View attachment 228296


Yip it is bad. I have just spent the whole day doing laundry and carrying the water from the washing machine to water the garden. First load/cycle of water goes into the garden (I use an environmentally friendly washing powder). The rinsing water got recycled back to be used again in the first cycle of the next load and the last loads water has been bottled into lots of 5ltr empty water bottles I have saved and will be used for the toilet. When we shower we save that water as well and use it for the toilet and or garden. I buy 5ltr bottled water for drinking and save the empty bottles for the water we save from showering . Baby's soaking water goes into the seedlings I have planted in a planter box. They say from Feb onwards we are only allowed to us 50ltrs per person per day. And they are talking of day zero where we will have to queue for water and each person will only be allowed to take 25ltrs. How we are going to be able to do that and still put in a full day at work is what I want to know, nevermind the people who don't have cars. We will also have to pay for it as we collect, so for those who don't have money I don't know what they are going to do.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s cold, wet and miserable here. We’re enjoying the fire in the hearth


Good Evening. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yip it is bad. I have just spent the whole day doing laundry and carrying the water from the washing machine to water the garden. First load/cycle of water goes into the garden (I use an environmentally friendly washing powder). The rinsing water got recycled back to be used again in the first cycle of the next load and the last loads water has been bottled into lots of 5ltr empty water bottles I have saved and will be used for the toilet. When we shower we save that water as well and use it for the toilet and or garden. I buy 5ltr bottled water for drinking and save the empty bottles for the water we save from showering . Baby's soaking water goes into the seedlings I have planted in a planter box. They say from Feb onwards we are only allowed to us 50ltrs per person per day. And they are talking of day zero where we will have to queue for water and each person will only be allowed to take 25ltrs. How we are going to be able to do that and still put in a full day at work is what I want to know, nevermind the people who don't have cars. We will also have to pay for it as we collect, so for those who don't have money I don't know what they are going to do.



Wow.....


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Super-Turtle scratched his head. Buthelezi...Buthelezi... the name rang a bell, but which bell? He knew of Mangosuthu Buthelezi: a Zulu tribal leader who held many prestigious posts including Minister of Home Affairs of South Africa from 1994-2004. But Mr. Buthelezi has never been known to engage in criminal activity-besides, he's 89!!! Super--Turtle thought some more. Something in the back of his mind reminded him of that weasel...or rather, that MEERKAT, Jakobo Nkosi...he, like so many meerkats, was from South Africa, so he would have heard of Chief Buthelezi and might "borrow" his surname! Nkosi was always up to no good and changed his aliases as easily as most people change their underwear: he once tried to pass himself off as Nelson Mandela! But Nkosi was last seen in Scotland...



With this realisation Super-Turtle started putting the pieces together. In Scotland Nkosi was suspected of occult activities near Loch Ness. Could it be that Nkosi was dabbling in necromancy? He may have failed at bringing back the Loch Ness monster but could he have brought back an army of Ghost Shrimp?......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Can you imagine one of those actually roaming around in the bush. Lol Sabine love the pictures you come up with.


Be careful. I don`t know if they are dangerous.
You love my pictures ? Have I understand you right ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wish the same to you too Sabine.


Thank you !


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Skimming too quickly. -5 points


Whahaha. Even though I eventually saw it was a whale, it still looks like an alien to me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Even though I eventually saw it was a whale, it still looks like an alien to me.



-10 for crying.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....


Between my feet, back and the sunburn I got, I don't know which is more sore.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> -10 for crying.


Oh no. Crying is allowed in the CDR. It is a place of welcome, solace and comfort. Points are never lost for crying


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Be careful. I don`t know if they are dangerous.
> You love my pictures ? Have I understand you right ?


Yes. I love your pictures. They make me smile and laugh.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> What is this ?
> A prehistoric giant bee ????


Looks like a flying whale.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Oh no. Crying is allowed in the CDR. It is a place of welcome, solace and comfort. Points are never lost for crying



CDR is cold dark room

NOT Crying Dark Room

-5 for arguing.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> CDR is cold dark room
> 
> NOT Crying Dark Room
> 
> -5 for arguing.


Sorry Mark, but I cannot and will not agree and neither will Adam. We have supported people through many tearful events here. It's not something I can joke about


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> -10 for crying.


Can I get points for at least not having to go to gym as I put in extra exercise and weight lifting at home?


----------



## JoesMum

Personally, I think we wait for Adam for points. He is in charge of them


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Can I get points for at least not having to go to gym as I put in extra exercise and weight lifting at home?



Of course! Extra points! Drought, sunshine, sunburn. Of course.

Points for everyone!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like a flying whale.



I know.. really cool looking. Great museums have these preserved for us to enjoy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Sorry Mark, but I cannot and will not agree and neither will Adam. We have supported people through many tearful events here. It's not something I can joke about



You’re right. I should have said no points for WhaWha ing. Crying permitted.


----------



## DE42

I actually read whaha as a slightly evil laugh lol


----------



## DE42

[emoji44][emoji32][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 228306
> 
> [emoji44][emoji32][emoji33]


We don't need that. We already have one in the CDR. And it has caused more than 30 minutes of mischief. Just ask Bea, Jacques and the Shrimp.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 228306
> 
> [emoji44][emoji32][emoji33]



40 pounds??  Awesome. Another meerkat scam.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all and enjoy the rest of your day. Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh no. Crying is allowed in the CDR. It is a place of welcome, solace and comfort. Points are never lost for crying


Totally agree with you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night all and enjoy the rest of your day. Not see you tomorrow.


Good night Carol. Sleep well. Sorry to miss you but I had to work. Not see you tomorrow I hope !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yip it is bad. I have just spent the whole day doing laundry and carrying the water from the washing machine to water the garden. First load/cycle of water goes into the garden (I use an environmentally friendly washing powder). The rinsing water got recycled back to be used again in the first cycle of the next load and the last loads water has been bottled into lots of 5ltr empty water bottles I have saved and will be used for the toilet. When we shower we save that water as well and use it for the toilet and or garden. I buy 5ltr bottled water for drinking and save the empty bottles for the water we save from showering . Baby's soaking water goes into the seedlings I have planted in a planter box. They say from Feb onwards we are only allowed to us 50ltrs per person per day. And they are talking of day zero where we will have to queue for water and each person will only be allowed to take 25ltrs. How we are going to be able to do that and still put in a full day at work is what I want to know, nevermind the people who don't have cars. We will also have to pay for it as we collect, so for those who don't have money I don't know what they are going to do.


That sounds like a lot of work and a lot of thinking how to use your water. By reading your post I thought how precious water is or can be. Sometimes I forget this because we have enough water. 50 ltrs is not much and 25 ltrs is really few.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Yip it is bad. I have just spent the whole day doing laundry and carrying the water from the washing machine to water the garden. First load/cycle of water goes into the garden (I use an environmentally friendly washing powder). The rinsing water got recycled back to be used again in the first cycle of the next load and the last loads water has been bottled into lots of 5ltr empty water bottles I have saved and will be used for the toilet. When we shower we save that water as well and use it for the toilet and or garden. I buy 5ltr bottled water for drinking and save the empty bottles for the water we save from showering . Baby's soaking water goes into the seedlings I have planted in a planter box. They say from Feb onwards we are only allowed to us 50ltrs per person per day. And they are talking of day zero where we will have to queue for water and each person will only be allowed to take 25ltrs. How we are going to be able to do that and still put in a full day at work is what I want to know, nevermind the people who don't have cars. We will also have to pay for it as we collect, so for those who don't have money I don't know what they are going to do.


 OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! I cannot even IMAGINE a drought like that!!!!!  I hope you get some rain SOON!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Sorry Mark, but I cannot and will not agree and neither will Adam. We have supported people through many tearful events here. It's not something I can joke about


I AGREE WITH JOESMUM!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course! Extra points! Drought, sunshine, sunburn. Of course.
> 
> Points for everyone!


That's more like it!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> That's more like it!!!!!



I’ve put myself in “time out “ -


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> CDR is cold dark room
> 
> NOT Crying Dark Room
> 
> -5 for arguing.



*Never *should someone be afraid to cry.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sorry Mark, but I cannot and will not agree and neither will Adam. We have supported people through many tearful events here. It's not something I can joke about


To cry is human. Not to cry is strange.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Aaagh, but what about the dreaded WhaWha?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh, but what about the dreaded WhaWha?



Do you mean whining?


----------



## DE42

Just remembered I never posted pics of the outside of my car.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That sounds like a lot of work and a lot of thinking how to use your water. By reading your post I thought how precious water is or can be. Sometimes I forget this because we have enough water. 50 ltrs is not much and 25 ltrs is really few.


Unfortunately this is the state of Cape Town currently. It just makes me mad that the government knew this was coming along time ago and they did nothing about it. They should have been looking at desalination plants and aquaducts etc along time ago. If they had we would not have been in the situation we are currently in. We would have alot more ways to get water already available.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! I cannot even IMAGINE a drought like that!!!!!  I hope you get some rain SOON!!!!


Thank you. So do we. Our rainy season is in winter. So I am hoping that this winter is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Just remembered I never posted pics of the outside of my car.
> View attachment 228337
> View attachment 228338
> View attachment 228339


Where did all the snow go to?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Where did all the snow go to?


Melted between yesterday and today.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Melted between yesterday and today.


Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Just remembered I never posted pics of the outside of my car.
> View attachment 228337
> View attachment 228338
> View attachment 228339



Ah, so the snow cap wasn’t attached to it forever?  Congrats once again. Looks nice.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Where did all the snow go to?



Haha, snap! (Yet again  )


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Even though I eventually saw it was a whale, it still looks like an alien to me.





Maro2Bear said:


> -10 for crying.



I think by “crying” Mark actually referred to Carol’s disguised attempt to protest the score. I personally found it funny. 
Crying in any other sense is welcome whenever one needs it. 
I should get some minus points too, by the way. Didn’t know what on Earth that was, and I’ve actually been to the Natural History Museum in London.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip it is bad. I have just spent the whole day doing laundry and carrying the water from the washing machine to water the garden. First load/cycle of water goes into the garden (I use an environmentally friendly washing powder). The rinsing water got recycled back to be used again in the first cycle of the next load and the last loads water has been bottled into lots of 5ltr empty water bottles I have saved and will be used for the toilet. When we shower we save that water as well and use it for the toilet and or garden. I buy 5ltr bottled water for drinking and save the empty bottles for the water we save from showering . Baby's soaking water goes into the seedlings I have planted in a planter box. They say from Feb onwards we are only allowed to us 50ltrs per person per day. And they are talking of day zero where we will have to queue for water and each person will only be allowed to take 25ltrs. How we are going to be able to do that and still put in a full day at work is what I want to know, nevermind the people who don't have cars. We will also have to pay for it as we collect, so for those who don't have money I don't know what they are going to do.



I don’t even know how to save water from the washing machine. Sounds like a lot of hard work to do things that many of us take for granted. Hoping for a surprise rain for you soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> You’re right. I should have said no points for WhaWha ing. Crying permitted.



That’s what I understood. (Skimmed last night, re-reading the posts now.)


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Feeling better today, so no more excuse to put off house cleaning and work. *sob* Hope everyone is well and excited about the week ahead.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t even know how to save water from the washing machine. Sounds like a lot of hard work to do things that many of us take for granted. Hoping for a surprise rain for you soon.


Thank you Lena. Today seems overcast but not sure if it will result in any rain. We would actually need it to rain consistently for about a month non stop to recover and be at a point where they would relax some of the restrictions. But it is what it is we just have to deal with it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Feeling better today, so no more excuse to put off house cleaning and work. *sob* Hope everyone is well and excited about the week ahead.


Good Morning Lena.

Cleaning house is no fun. Good luck.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena.
> 
> Cleaning house is no fun. Good luck.



Indeed. Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Coffee break! 
In light of my recent reading (“A Cheetah’s Tale” by Princess Michael of Kent), here’s a cheetah on David Letterman’s show:




“Our” street dog from Turkey, the one who adopted us, was part Anatolian Shepherd:




He’d follow daughter to the park and scare away any strangers. He was very suspicious of my visitors. He hated cats but never touched mine, even though it was clear he wanted to. One more dear friend we had to leave behind.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I'm racing round trying to get organised for the next few days.

One load of laundry done, the second in, the ironing pile is growing.

Paperwork for tomorrow's full day of school governor meetings finally completed.

And then Wednesday to Saturday I have the trade show for my other (IT) forum and I'm trying to make sure we haven't forgotten anything!

I'm off to physio again shortly. Hopefully this will help me survive until next Monday!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Just remembered I never posted pics of the outside of my car.
> View attachment 228337
> View attachment 228338
> View attachment 228339


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, it is red ! I thought it was white.........
Congrats. Nice car. Does it has 4 wheel drive ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Unfortunately this is the state of Cape Town currently. It just makes me mad that the government knew this was coming along time ago and they did nothing about it. They should have been looking at desalination plants and aquaducts etc along time ago. If they had we would not have been in the situation we are currently in. We would have alot more ways to get water already available.


The city is growing I suspect and the water resources not. That is a bad fault of the government not too see what will happen in the future.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm racing round trying to get organised for the next few days.
> 
> One load of laundry done, the second in, the ironing pile is growing.
> 
> Paperwork for tomorrow's full day of school governor meetings finally completed.
> 
> And then Wednesday to Saturday I have the trade show for my other (IT) forum and I'm trying to make sure we haven't forgotten anything!
> 
> I'm off to physio again shortly. Hopefully this will help me survive until next Monday!



Good luck with the trade show and physio, Linda! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Coffee break!
> In light of my recent reading (“A Cheetah’s Tale” by Princess Michael of Kent), here’s a cheetah on David Letterman’s show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our” street dog from Turkey, the one who adopted us, was part Anatolian Shepherd:
> View attachment 228355
> 
> View attachment 228356
> 
> He’d follow daughter to the park and scare away any strangers. He was very suspicious of my visitors. He hated cats but never touched mine, even though it was clear he wanted to. One more dear friend we had to leave behind.



The cheetah is adorable.... I want such a big cat. I have known before that they can get very tame.

The Anatolian Sheperd protect sheep against wolfes and bears. Why not against cheetahs to save their lifes from being shot by the farmers ? But the problem is everywhere the same: The natural habitats for wild animals are getting smaller and smaller because of the expansion of towns. The losers are the animals in all cases when they will not be protected by law.

The story of your dog in Turkey is sad, or does someone else takes care of him after you left Turkey ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm racing round trying to get organised for the next few days.
> 
> One load of laundry done, the second in, the ironing pile is growing.
> 
> Paperwork for tomorrow's full day of school governor meetings finally completed.
> 
> And then Wednesday to Saturday I have the trade show for my other (IT) forum and I'm trying to make sure we haven't forgotten anything!
> 
> I'm off to physio again shortly. Hopefully this will help me survive until next Monday!


Good morning Linda. Do you are not racing around every day ? Is there any day that you are "unemployed" ? 
You should get the "title" busy bee....Linda
Have a nice week and take some time for a break.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you. So do we. Our rainy season is in winter. So I am hoping that this winter is a good one.


I am pushing all our thick, wet clouds in your direction...... uuuurghh..... they are very heavy !


----------



## Bee62

Good morning peeps: I feel like .....


----------



## Bee62

My wish for you today:


----------



## Bee62

and by the way, very important:


----------



## Bee62

and maybe to express it better how much I love you:


----------



## Bee62

and my "good advice" for you today:


----------



## Bee62

... found a wonderful little poem to brighten your day, maybe for your husband / wifey too ???? ..... äähemmm .... Try .....


----------



## Bee62

and here, I promise, the last for now. It describes what I am ( or want to be ? )




Please stop laughing ! I am very sensible !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The cheetah is adorable.... I want such a big cat. I have known before that they can get very tame.
> 
> The Anatolian Sheperd protect sheep against wolfes and bears. Why not against cheetahs to save their lifes from being shot by the farmers ? But the problem is everywhere the same: The natural habitats for wild animals are getting smaller and smaller because of the expansion of towns. The losers are the animals in all cases when they will not be protected by law.
> 
> The story of your dog in Turkey is sad, or does someone else takes care of him after you left Turkey ?



Our neighbors are looking after him. They said they might take him to their school which they’re building now, but he’s an old, untrained dog. Not sure how that would play out. :/


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, it is red ! I thought it was white.........
> Congrats. Nice car. Does it has 4 wheel drive ?


All wheel drive


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Our neighbors are looking after him. They said they might take him to their school which they’re building now, but he’s an old, untrained dog. Not sure how that would play out. :/



Our days in the park all looked pretty much like this:


Notice there are no other kids around.  [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think by “crying” Mark actually referred to Carol’s disguised attempt to protest the score. I personally found it funny.
> Crying in any other sense is welcome whenever one needs it.
> I should get some minus points too, by the way. Didn’t know what on Earth that was, and I’ve actually been to the Natural History Museum in London.


Actually I wasn't protesting the score I was just saying it looks like an alien. The body and tail look like they should be a dinosaur and the fins look like they were wings and then the jaw/head just looks wierd. Once I read that it was a whale I could see it. But it still looks like an alien [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Coffee break!
> In light of my recent reading (“A Cheetah’s Tale” by Princess Michael of Kent), here’s a cheetah on David Letterman’s show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our” street dog from Turkey, the one who adopted us, was part Anatolian Shepherd:
> View attachment 228355
> 
> View attachment 228356
> 
> He’d follow daughter to the park and scare away any strangers. He was very suspicious of my visitors. He hated cats but never touched mine, even though it was clear he wanted to. One more dear friend we had to leave behind.


Oh shame. That is so sad that you had to leave him behind.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm racing round trying to get organised for the next few days.
> 
> One load of laundry done, the second in, the ironing pile is growing.
> 
> Paperwork for tomorrow's full day of school governor meetings finally completed.
> 
> And then Wednesday to Saturday I have the trade show for my other (IT) forum and I'm trying to make sure we haven't forgotten anything!
> 
> I'm off to physio again shortly. Hopefully this will help me survive until next Monday!


Good luck. Your book sounds really full. I also hope the physio helps.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I'm racing round trying to get organised for the next few days.
> 
> One load of laundry done, the second in, the ironing pile is growing.
> 
> Paperwork for tomorrow's full day of school governor meetings finally completed.
> 
> And then Wednesday to Saturday I have the trade show for my other (IT) forum and I'm trying to make sure we haven't forgotten anything!
> 
> I'm off to physio again shortly. Hopefully this will help me survive until next Monday!


Oh and Good Afternoon.[emoji1]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Just remembered I never posted pics of the outside of my car.
> View attachment 228337
> View attachment 228338
> View attachment 228339



VERY nice!!! [emoji2][emoji106] Love the color!
My very first car was red- I called it The Cranberry!!! [emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The city is growing I suspect and the water resources not. That is a bad fault of the government not too see what will happen in the future.


Lol Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am pushing all our thick, wet clouds in your direction...... uuuurghh..... they are very heavy !


Oh that is good. Heavy means lots of rain.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning peeps: I feel like .....


Good Afternoon Sabine. Have a good Monday.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and maybe to express it better how much I love you:


Whahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ... found a wonderful little poem to brighten your day, maybe for your husband / wifey too ???? ..... äähemmm .... Try .....


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and here, I promise, the last for now. It describes what I am ( or want to be ? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop laughing ! I am very sensible !


I think you mean to say "I am very sensitive!"


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning roommates 
Happy Monday


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates
> Happy Monday



Hi Noel!!!
Thank God Monday is almost over.  How are you?


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> With this realisation Super-Turtle started putting the pieces together. In Scotland Nkosi was suspected of occult activities near Loch Ness. Could it be that Nkosi was dabbling in necromancy? He may have failed at bringing back the Loch Ness monster but could he have brought back an army of Ghost Shrimp?......


Super-Turtle knew the only way to battle the supernatural army of Ghost Shrimp summoned forth by Nkosi would have to be an even stronger force of power from the Unknowable: VOODOO!!!!!! Luckily, Super-Turtle knew of some giant water rats in New Orleans: the HOME of VOODOO!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Super-Turtle knew the only way to battle the supernatural army of Ghost Shrimp summoned forth by Nkosi would have to be an even stronger force of power from the Unknowable: VOODOO!!!!!! Luckily, Super-Turtle knew of some giant water rats in New Orleans: the HOME of VOODOO!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 228368



The Super-Turtle lay a trap of sugar cane and called in a horrible voice: “Nutria! Nutria!!!!” (For that is how you summon a water rat.) And of course it worked: the giant water rats in New Orleans were just too common now for one of them not to stray into the trap. The moment the Water Rat started to chew on the sugar cane with those bright orange teeth of hers, a cage door fell shut. “You’re in my hands now,” said the Super Turtle. “Or flippers. Hm. Never mind. The fact is, I will send you to that fancy restaurant downtown New Orleans that serves the nutria unless you help me.”


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> The Super-Turtle lay a trap of sugar cane and called in a horrible voice: “Nutria! Nutria!!!!” (For that is how you summon a water rat.) And of course it worked: the giant water rats in New Orleans were just too common now for one of them not to stray into the trap. The moment the Water Rat started to chew on the sugar cane with those bright orange teeth of hers, a cage door fell shut. “You’re in my hands now,” said the Super Turtle. “Or flippers. Hm. Never mind. The fact is, I will send you to that fancy restaurant downtown New Orleans that serves the nutria unless you help me.”


The nutria kept chewing and said "mmbywddchnt?" Super-Turtle scowled, "I did't understand a word you said! Are you going to help me or are you going to be Nutria Gumbo tonight?" (Which just goes to show that your mother was right when she told you not to talk with your mouth full: it's not only rude but people can't understand you.) The nutria stopped chewing long enough to say, "Mebbe. Whatchoo want?" Super-Turtle explained the problem. The nutria swallows and said, "Sho-nuff, cher. You keep bringing me sugar cane- younger shoots, please- an' I'll fix yoo right up wif a swimp voodoo doll that'll do the trick!"


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> All wheel drive


Aha ! You have more than 4 wheels ?  Okay .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol Sabine.


Why LOL ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why LOL ?


Because if I read your post you could be telling me that the government should be able to tell what is going to happen in the future. But I know you didn't mean it that way. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I think you mean to say "I am very sensitive!"


Yes, sorry I mixed it up !


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> The nutria kept chewing and said "mmbywddchnt?" Super-Turtle scowled, "I did't understand a word you said! Are you going to help me or are you going to be Nutria Gumbo tonight?" (Which just goes to show that your mother was right when she told you not to talk with your mouth full: it's not only rude but people can't understand you.) The nutria stopped chewing long enough to say, "Mebbe. Whatchoo want?" Super-Turtle explained the problem. The nutria swallows and said, "Sho-nuff, cher. You keep bringing me sugar cane- younger shoots, please- an' I'll fix yoo right up wif a swimp voodoo doll that'll do the trick!"


You guys are really good at story telling. My skills are not that fantastic so I am going to carry on enjoying the story. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning roommates
> Happy Monday


Happy Monday Noel.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, sorry I mixed it up !


Don't be sorry. It is fine. I would get it horribly wrong if I had to speak German.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Don't be sorry. It is fine. I would get it horribly wrong if I had to speak German.


Thank you ! I`ve learned English in school, but here is the best place to improve the language !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I`ve learned English in school, but here is the best place to improve the language !


Absolutely. Best way is to practice.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Absolutely. Best way is to practice.


Learning by speaking, okay... writing.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Learning by speaking, okay... writing.


[emoji1] And you are doing fantastically so far.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You guys are really good at story telling. My skills are not that fantastic so I am going to carry on enjoying the story. Can't wait for more.



Noooo, you have to join us! Bea is so good it’s intimidating, true, but I’m sure you can add something unique to the story. (Personally, I’m just hoping at this stage that someone will be able to bring this to a conclusion, somehow.  )


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Noooo, you have to join us! Bea is so good it’s intimidating, true, but I’m sure you can add something unique to the story. (Personally, I’m just hoping at this stage that someone will be able to bring this to a conclusion, somehow.  )


Whahaha.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Noooo, you have to join us! Bea is so good it’s intimidating, true, but I’m sure you can add something unique to the story. (Personally, I’m just hoping at this stage that someone will be able to bring this to a conclusion, somehow.  )



Another nutria tapped Super Turtle on the shoulder and said, “I know an incantation that will get rid of that Ghost Shrimp Army. Give ME the sugar cane, and I’ll do it for you.”
The second nutria stood up on her back legs and started the mysterious magical chant: 
You put your right paw in
You put your right paw out
You put your right paw in 
And then you shout:
BEGONE Ghost Shrimps, GET OUT!

The ghost shrimp army stared at the singing nutria, then they looked at each other and started giggling. They rolled on the ground, laughing, until they all disappeared in a puff of smoke!
And the World was saved! 
The End.
[emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Noooo, you have to join us! Bea is so good it’s intimidating, true, but I’m sure you can add something unique to the story. (Personally, I’m just hoping at this stage that someone will be able to bring this to a conclusion, somehow.  )



There’s no reason to feel intimidated.[emoji22]
It’s not a competition, it’s just silliness. 
I think EVERYONE is GREAT!!!!!!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> The nutria kept chewing and said "mmbywddchnt?" Super-Turtle scowled, "I did't understand a word you said! Are you going to help me or are you going to be Nutria Gumbo tonight?" (Which just goes to show that your mother was right when she told you not to talk with your mouth full: it's not only rude but people can't understand you.) The nutria stopped chewing long enough to say, "Mebbe. Whatchoo want?" Super-Turtle explained the problem. The nutria swallows and said, "Sho-nuff, cher. You keep bringing me sugar cane- younger shoots, please- an' I'll fix yoo right up wif a swimp voodoo doll that'll do the trick!"


The Super-Turtle was getting angry. I told you I need the help of VOODOO not a swimp voodoo doll. What am I supposed to do with a doll and a swimp one no less. What is swimp anyway....I have never heard of that before. Now are you going to help me with some VOODOO power or am I sending you down town?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Another nutria tapped Super Turtle on the shoulder and said, “I know an incantation that will get rid of that Ghost Shrimp Army. Give ME the sugar cane, and I’ll do it for you.”
> The second nutria stood up on her back legs and started the mysterious magical chant:
> You put your right paw in
> You put your right paw out
> You put your right paw in
> And then you shout:
> BEGONE Ghost Shrimps, GET OUT!
> 
> The ghost shrimp army stared at the singing nutria, then they looked at each other and started giggling. They rolled on the ground, laughing, until they all disappeared in a puff of smoke!
> And the World was saved!
> The End.
> [emoji2]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> There’s no reason to feel intimidated.[emoji22]
> It’s not a competition, it’s just silliness.
> I think EVERYONE is GREAT!!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Now I have done it. I added something.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Now I have done it. I added something.



YAAAYYYY!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> The Super-Turtle was getting angry. I told you I need the help of VOODOO not a swimp voodoo doll. What am I supposed to do with a doll and a swimp one no less. What is swimp anyway....I have never heard of that before. Now are you going to help me with some VOODOO power or am I sending you down town?


The Nutria's mouth dropped in astonishment. Then she looked over Super-Turtles shoulder and saw another Nutria. Her eyes narrowed as she wondered what the other Nutria wanted and if this other Nutria was going to steal her sugar-cane. While Super-Turtle was talking to the other Nutria she quickly spoke to the Ghost Shrimp and told them what she wanted them to do. She turned around just in time to hear the other Nutria saying the chant to get rid of the Ghost shrimp army. She quickly looked at the Ghost Shrimp and gave a slight nod of her head. The Ghost Shrimp gave a slight nod back, it was so slight that Super-Turtle didnt even notice it. The Ghost shrimp followed orders and started laughing and dissapeared...........or did they? Muahahaha


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The Nutria's mouth dropped in astonishment. Then she looked over Super-Turtles shoulder and saw another Nutria. Her eyes narrowed as she wondered what the other Nutria wanted and if this other Nutria was going to steal her sugar-cane. While Super-Turtle was talking to the other Nutria she quickly spoke to the Ghost Shrimp and told them what she wanted them to do. She turned around just in time to hear the other Nutria saying the chant to get rid of the Ghost shrimp army. She quickly looked at the Ghost Shrimp and gave a slight nod of her head. The Ghost Shrimp gave a slight nod back, it was so slight that Super-Turtle didnt even notice it. The Ghost shrimp followed orders and started laughing and dissapeared...........or did they? Muahahaha



Aw, a cliffhanger. Naughty!  
So, was it The End or not?? 
(I’m off to watch a TV series, pondering on my question.)


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> The Nutria's mouth dropped in astonishment. Then she looked over Super-Turtles shoulder and saw another Nutria. Her eyes narrowed as she wondered what the other Nutria wanted and if this other Nutria was going to steal her sugar-cane. While Super-Turtle was talking to the other Nutria she quickly spoke to the Ghost Shrimp and told them what she wanted them to do. She turned around just in time to hear the other Nutria saying the chant to get rid of the Ghost shrimp army. She quickly looked at the Ghost Shrimp and gave a slight nod of her head. The Ghost Shrimp gave a slight nod back, it was so slight that Super-Turtle didnt even notice it. The Ghost shrimp followed orders and started laughing and dissapeared...........or did they? Muahahaha


Most EXCELLENT!!!!!!

TO BE CONTINUED......


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Most EXCELLENT!!!!!!
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED......


Find out on the next episode of Super Turtles Fantastic Adventures if the shrimp are in cahoots with the meerkats and the swamp rats..... da na na na.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Find out on the next episode of Super Turtles Fantastic Adventures if the shrimp are in cahoots with the meerkats and the swamp rats..... da na na na.


Hee hee hee.


----------



## johnandjade

just checking in, hope everyone is well. 

busy boy here, things not so well with work, actually worried i will be out the job soon. lost faith in the company.

we got a new bathroom fitted at home, obviously there was problems with that as well lol. 

im still going for 0400 and gym in the mornings! 

best to get me on whatsapp chat if need me just now. 

love and well wishes to all [emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> just checking in, hope everyone is well.
> 
> busy boy here, things not so well with work, actually worried i will be out the job soon. lost faith in the company.
> 
> we got a new bathroom fitted at home, obviously there was problems with that as well lol.
> 
> im still going for 0400 and gym in the mornings!
> 
> best to get me on whatsapp chat if need me just now.
> 
> love and well wishes to all [emoji217]


So sorry to hear about the troubles with your work. I hope it gets better. Good luck. Until you pop in again. [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256] [emoji256]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> just checking in, hope everyone is well.
> 
> busy boy here, things not so well with work, actually worried i will be out the job soon. lost faith in the company.
> 
> we got a new bathroom fitted at home, obviously there was problems with that as well lol.
> 
> im still going for 0400 and gym in the mornings!
> 
> best to get me on whatsapp chat if need me just now.
> 
> love and well wishes to all [emoji217]



Lovely to hear from you, John! You’re going strong with the gym. Most impressive. Thank you for stopping by. You know you’re always welcome here even if it’s just to say hi


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji1] And you are doing fantastically so far.


Thank you ! Your praise makes me proud. I never thought I will give advices in an English forum to other tortoise owners, but it is fun for me to do it.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> just checking in, hope everyone is well.
> 
> busy boy here, things not so well with work, actually worried i will be out the job soon. lost faith in the company.
> 
> we got a new bathroom fitted at home, obviously there was problems with that as well lol.
> 
> im still going for 0400 and gym in the mornings!
> 
> best to get me on whatsapp chat if need me just now.
> 
> love and well wishes to all [emoji217]


Hey John, good to see you. Not good to hear about your work. You do so excellent work. Why do you have fear to lose your job ?
Sorry, but i have no App. and no smart phone.


----------



## DE42




----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow 

Our stand at the show started like this



And finished the day like this



They have a lot to do tomorrow!

The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show



And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow
> 
> Our stand at the show started like this
> View attachment 228406
> 
> 
> And finished the day like this
> View attachment 228407
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do tomorrow!
> 
> The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show
> View attachment 228408
> 
> 
> And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day


Good luck!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow
> 
> Our stand at the show started like this
> View attachment 228406
> 
> 
> And finished the day like this
> View attachment 228407
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do tomorrow!
> 
> The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show
> View attachment 228408
> 
> 
> And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day


My GOODNESS!!!! That is a LOT of work!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow
> 
> Our stand at the show started like this
> View attachment 228406
> 
> 
> And finished the day like this
> View attachment 228407
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do tomorrow!
> 
> The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show
> View attachment 228408
> 
> 
> And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day



Strepcils and Nurofen should see you through this. Good luck, Linda. Please come back to recuperate after this is over. 
Congrats to JoesDad!


----------



## Kristoff

By my estimate, we’ve created about 23 excellent pages for Adam to catch up on. Great job, everyone!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> By my estimate, we’ve created about 23 excellent pages for Adam to catch up on. Great job, everyone!


Muahaha[emoji48]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Muahaha[emoji48]



How are you, Bambam? Does it still look like spring is around the corner?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> How are you, Bambam? Does it still look like spring is around the corner?


I am good, just waiting onthe hubby to get home again.
Yes, I keep finding bits of green. I still believe the cold will strike again though. 
And to you?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I am good, just waiting onthe hubby to get home again.
> Yes, I keep finding bits of green. I still believe the cold will strike again though.
> And to you?



Having coffee before work. It’s morning here. This will be my first winter in Denmark, so I don’t really know when to expect the first signs of spring. Not any time soon though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Who will take care of me!!!!! [emoji24]


Spiny Norman. 
He's very caring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Howdy.
> January 18th and I got a Christmas TORTOISE card.
> Thank you Cathy.
> It was like having an extended Christmas!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And so it continues! 
Hi, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> When Adam leaves so does the heart of CDR.
> 
> We shall eat cheese in his remembrance and wait for the time when he returns.
> 
> We have not forgotten you our charismatic leader. May your journey be safe and your return swift. We await your safe return.


Thank you! 
But you lot have managed 500 messages without me. 
Not bad in a few days. 
Now I have to read them all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Well... I have a cunning plan. Let’s flood this place with posts in the meantime so that it’s almost impossible for him to catch up — next time he’ll know better than abandoning us! *evil laughter*  [emoji48]


Hmmm. 
It seems to have worked! 
But lots of posts in the Cold Dark Room is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone is supposed to be coming down in about a week to pick up three of my 4 tortoises.


Are you not going to keep any? 
Or just the last one?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you!
> But you lot have managed 500 messages without me.
> Not bad in a few days.
> Now I have to read them all!






Welcome back!  We may not be able to offer you real cheese or bacon, but we’re better than a trip to Spain, you see?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Something very odd has been happening at my house ever since that meerkat arrived in the teapot John sent me. I never see the little guy, but all sorts of food is going g missing! Our cheese is vanishing at a surprising rate. Any time we have left-overs that we’re saving for later, they have several bites taken out of them.[emoji33]
> Veggies in the fridge get tossed about but not eaten. And an ENTIRE carton of ice cream was eaten in one night: the empty carton was on its side in front of the television, and there were sticky paw prints on the tv remote!!!!!![emoji33]


Whatever you do; don't let him invite his friends over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hm... Let’s not jump to conclusions. Cheese vanishing might be Adam’s work.  I wonder if @johnandjade would be available to provide character evidence with regards to both suspects...


I have plenty of cheese and encourage others to eat it. 
It wasn't me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Veggies aren’t touched? That’s probably the meerkat or Adam for sure.


I eat veggies! 
But not fruit, usually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> What country is good to visit for vacation? There’s so much to choose from.


Morocco! 
Not that i'm biased or anything, but it really is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. I hope all is well in the CDR.
> 
> I’m feeling a bit of a wreck. My left shoulder has become so painful that it’s hard to take a T shirt off. And I have plantar fasciitis which is worst in my right foot. I have been back to my physiotherapist/osteopath this afternoon and the root, as ever, is my lower back. Following my operations, I don’t have much movement there and it puts everything else out. More appointments made for Monday and Monday week.
> 
> I also had blood tests done today. Nothing serious. I had Graves Disease (over active thyroid) 20 years ago and have to get my thyroid function checked out annually. I feel OK, so hopefully that will be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam’s caught up on months of backlog before now. I doubt your plan will succeed! It may defeat me however. My online time is severely limited for the next ten days.


Indeed, I am enjoying reading all these posts! 
I hope your body manages to get itself back in order very soon, all sounds very frustrating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I've always wanted to visit Australia!


Me too, actually!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol![emoji2]
> Jacques appears to be entirely back to her silly self!!!!! She does her best to stalk the ghost shrimp, but they either keep sidling away, just out of reach, or they suddenly zip away in the blink of an eye! So entertaining to watch!
> 
> My fossil thread is rather quiet now, but that’s ok. I can’t start the actual work on it until the weather warms up so I can work outside because it involves using acetone. Acetone is very volatile and flammable, so it’s not something you do inside. A bunch of people posted comments and pictures for a while then it slowed down. But I’m not bothered at all: once I start working on my fossil and start posting, I bet there will be more activity in general.
> I had actually debated whether I should even START that thread now, or wait until I was starting the preservation work, but decided to go for it!!!
> Thanks so much for asking! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Jacques!
I shall pop in to the fossil thread some time soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Go to Spain. If you hurry maybe you can catch Adam!


Too slow! 
Though hopefully I'll be meeting up with Jane here in Morocco in September!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Mine was a prolapse on L3/4 that turned out to be a double prolapse and needed a second attempt a week later to sort that one out. What's left of the disk is still there and, while not formally fused, it may as well be for the amount of movement I have.
> 
> The pain before the first op... And between ops left me unable to walk. I had pain particularly in my groin area due to nerve pressure. After the ops, it was long slow progress. I was signed off work for 6 months. I lost all feeling in my left knee which made walking a challenge and kneeling a bit difficult. It's surprisingly hard to control your legs when you have no idea what's going on with one knee! Over the years the sensation has mostly returned ... If I start to feel numbness then I know I have overdone things.
> 
> Your issues with upper back and neck are usually what I get these days. These problems with my feet and shoulders are new
> 
> @Laura1412 has endless problems too. I know she had another op before Christmas and I hope she's OK. Ed @zerohour also has troubles.


zerohour?
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hugo's Home said:


> I've been to Australia! Spent two weeks there. Mostly the gold Coast, up at surfers paradise. Thats the north eastern part. It was awsome!! We went in July and the weather was in the 70-80F. Went out to lightning Ridge to the Opal mines, saw a bunch of stuff and the people are so nice to us Americans! Go! You won't regret it! Oh and go to a rugby game they are more fun of an experiance than our NFL games!


Indeed! 
Rugby is great. 
Nice to see you, Hugo, so to speak.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> To answer your questions,
> 1. YES It all started after the meerkat arrived.
> 2. We’ll wait and see! [emoji12]
> 3. True! But I GREATLY doubt he would stoop to theft- even for cheese. He seems every inch a gentleman.
> 4. True- but to Spain. AND he has Wifey with him, and none of my chocolate has gone missing!
> 5. True. And he does not have an operational Tardis.
> 
> Probably.


I have a key, but no TARDIS.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. . . three pages to catch up on. I see Adam is going to have fun when he gets back.


Yup! 
At this point, I still have 363 messages to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> An article for Adam Buckingham Palace is riddled with ancient fossils, scientists confirm - Telegraph
> 
> I don't think the article is being rude about the royal family  (Conclusion not really a surprise given its made of limestone.)


Thank you, Linda! 
This has now been duly posted in the News Section on The Fossil Forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A cynic would suggest the seats were warm due to the humans and the cats were taking advantage


Or that the cats are renting out the bikes to humans and making a profit.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow
> 
> Our stand at the show started like this
> View attachment 228406
> 
> 
> And finished the day like this
> View attachment 228407
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do tomorrow!
> 
> The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show
> View attachment 228408
> 
> 
> And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day


That is fine to hear that you are going to have a good day. Can you show us some pics of the show when your stand is ready ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Think about it. There is lots of evidence. She knows about the forum and the CDR. She knows about the meerkats so this is the perfect backup plan. She can be caught because even if we figure out it's not the shrimp she has the meerkat to take the fall. No one will suspect a thing. Best case the shrimp are gone and she need bit worry about them anymore, worse case an innocent meerkat gets blamed for something he never did. It's a win win and she was looking up food to celebrate with. What she forgot to do was hide the evadance. She is the real criminal master mind here manipulating us all this whole time.
> Muhahah


That almost works.
But there is no such thing as an innocent meerkat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> They will turn us into slaves and make us farm cheese for them and them alone. They will not let us have any.



Right! 
Something will have to be done! 
This is getting serious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think that Adam will find a way to still have cheese.


Yup!
Even if it means forming an alliance with the Meerkat Empire.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Anyone want a Nik Nak while we discuss this further?
> View attachment 228239


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Any left?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps!!!
> I have some pictures from the pier for you folks.
> View attachment 228243
> 
> View attachment 228244
> 
> View attachment 228245
> 
> View attachment 228246
> 
> View attachment 228247


Very pretty, but looks a bit chilly to me. 
Unless that is sheets of plastic in the water


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I go to sleep for the night and had to catch up on 5 pages! Adam will have a hard time...


It's very amusing. 
And it's my job. 
I started this madness, so am entirely to blame for the reams of nonsense posted here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ask aunt google and the www and you`ll get all these pics and all answers....



That is horrible! 
McDonalds has a lot to answer for!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> AAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!
> The yellyfish need you !


Jellyfish recharged. 
Normal service will be resumed shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> AAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM !
> The yellyfish need new Energizer batteries !


No, one just plugs them in to to the coffee machine electrical supply for a few minutes each. 
One or two of them exploded, but we have plenty more.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, one just plugs them in to to the coffee machine electrical supply for a few minutes each.
> One or two of them exploded, but we have plenty more.


Exploded ? I don`t want to see that mess !
Good afternoon Adam. Glad you are back. That was really only a short trip. Hope you and wifey had wonderful days in Spain.
Until you had been away we created some nice stuff for you to read.  Enjoy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. So today we started at the Wallace Collection. Sir Richard Wallace was a collector from 300 years ago who turned his house into a museum. It’s just off Oxford Street - the main shopping street - and free. I don’t know why we haven’t been before; it’s brilliant.
> 
> I particularly liked this 17th century “ostrich”. I am not sure the silversmith had ever seen one before. Look at its ears!
> View attachment 228267
> 
> 
> Then we went for afternoon tea at the Connaught Hotel in Mayfair (a very posh area)
> View attachment 228268
> ... this was a Christmas present to us
> 
> The Lumiere Festival of lights is on in London this weekend so we walked off a few calories admiring the lights
> View attachment 228269
> 
> View attachment 228270
> 
> View attachment 228271
> 
> View attachment 228272
> 
> View attachment 228273
> 
> 
> And we finished at the theatre... to watch a play called The Ferryman. It was very good, quite funny, but as the plot was about the Irish troubles in the 1970s it got rather intense and sad at the end.
> 
> And then the tube back to the train station was a little crowded... I couldn’t move!
> View attachment 228274
> 
> 
> We’re on the train home now. Our children travelled from Bristol and Southampton and met each other to see the lights then met us on the train, so we have them visiting for the night


All sounds rather lovely! 
The ostrich is brilliant and the lights very pretty. 
But I don't like crowds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely postcards, as always.
> Does anyone know the story behind that ostrich? If so, I’m all ears.


Oh, goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just think, it would be like describing an “Adam” to an 18th Century sculptor... and having the finished item delivered to your doorstep.. what would be delivered?


I shudder to think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I asked the www and I found the answer ( to my question too )
> https://www.wallacecollection.org/whatson/treasure/188


Well done, Sabine! 
Very interesting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t want to imagine ....


Ahem!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That looks like the London Natural History Museum’s Blue Whale - named Hope - that’s moved to the main entrance while “Dippy the Diplodocus” has gone on tour.


I miss Dippy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yip it is bad. I have just spent the whole day doing laundry and carrying the water from the washing machine to water the garden. First load/cycle of water goes into the garden (I use an environmentally friendly washing powder). The rinsing water got recycled back to be used again in the first cycle of the next load and the last loads water has been bottled into lots of 5ltr empty water bottles I have saved and will be used for the toilet. When we shower we save that water as well and use it for the toilet and or garden. I buy 5ltr bottled water for drinking and save the empty bottles for the water we save from showering . Baby's soaking water goes into the seedlings I have planted in a planter box. They say from Feb onwards we are only allowed to us 50ltrs per person per day. And they are talking of day zero where we will have to queue for water and each person will only be allowed to take 25ltrs. How we are going to be able to do that and still put in a full day at work is what I want to know, nevermind the people who don't have cars. We will also have to pay for it as we collect, so for those who don't have money I don't know what they are going to do.



That is terrifying and horrible! 
I so hope and wish that you get some rain from somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh no. Crying is allowed in the CDR. It is a place of welcome, solace and comfort. Points are never lost for crying


Only over spilt milk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Personally, I think we wait for Adam for points. He is in charge of them


Other people can give points, too. 
Otherwise I don't get any.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 228306
> 
> [emoji44][emoji32][emoji33]


Home Contents Insurance not included.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ve put myself in “time out “ -


You can join me on the naughty step. 
I'm often there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think by “crying” Mark actually referred to Carol’s disguised attempt to protest the score. I personally found it funny.
> Crying in any other sense is welcome whenever one needs it.
> I should get some minus points too, by the way. Didn’t know what on Earth that was, and I’ve actually been to the Natural History Museum in London.


They probably had Dippy there at the time. 
The whale is quite new.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Coffee break!
> In light of my recent reading (“A Cheetah’s Tale” by Princess Michael of Kent), here’s a cheetah on David Letterman’s show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our” street dog from Turkey, the one who adopted us, was part Anatolian Shepherd:
> View attachment 228355
> 
> View attachment 228356
> 
> He’d follow daughter to the park and scare away any strangers. He was very suspicious of my visitors. He hated cats but never touched mine, even though it was clear he wanted to. One more dear friend we had to leave behind.


That's sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... found a wonderful little poem to brighten your day, maybe for your husband / wifey too ???? ..... äähemmm .... Try .....


wifey was not impressed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> All wheel drive


Spare wheel as well? 
That's novel and rather interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> There’s no reason to feel intimidated.[emoji22]
> It’s not a competition, it’s just silliness.
> I think EVERYONE is GREAT!!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> just checking in, hope everyone is well.
> 
> busy boy here, things not so well with work, actually worried i will be out the job soon. lost faith in the company.
> 
> we got a new bathroom fitted at home, obviously there was problems with that as well lol.
> 
> im still going for 0400 and gym in the mornings!
> 
> best to get me on whatsapp chat if need me just now.
> 
> love and well wishes to all [emoji217]


Nice to hear from you, John. 
The work thing must be a real worry, hope that gets resolved in a positive way. 
Pictures of the bathroom would be good. 
But I don't and won't do whatsapp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow
> 
> Our stand at the show started like this
> View attachment 228406
> 
> 
> And finished the day like this
> View attachment 228407
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do tomorrow!
> 
> The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show
> View attachment 228408
> 
> 
> And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day


Hooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for Joe's Dad. 
Hobnobs, Check. 
Strepsils, check! 
Nurofen, Check! 
Sorted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> By my estimate, we’ve created about 23 excellent pages for Adam to catch up on. Great job, everyone!


Indeed, it has been most entertaining.
Loved the Meerkat, Ghost Shrimp, Jacques mystery and the story that followed. 
Lots of nice postcards. 
well done, Roommates.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, it has been most entertaining.
> Loved the Meerkat, Ghost Shrimp, Jacques mystery and the story that followed.
> Lots of nice postcards.
> well done, Roommates.





Kristoff said:


> View attachment 228433
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  We may not be able to offer you real cheese or bacon, but we’re better than a trip to Spain, you see?




Good to have you back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 228433
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  We may not be able to offer you real cheese or bacon, but we’re better than a trip to Spain, you see?


Thank you.
Of course you are.
We stayed in the Mozart room in our new hotel. 
Pictures to follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Exploded ? I don`t want to see that mess !
> Good afternoon Adam. Glad you are back. That was really only a short trip. Hope you and wifey had wonderful days in Spain.
> Until you had been away we created some nice stuff for you to read.  Enjoy !


It was wonderful stuff.
As was Spain! 
Like the jellyfish I am now recharged and ready for action.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good to have you back!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Other people can give points, too.
> Otherwise I don't get any.


Points!!! Rewarded for being awesome[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 228405


Will have to do extra exercise for the extra fries!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow
> 
> Our stand at the show started like this
> View attachment 228406
> 
> 
> And finished the day like this
> View attachment 228407
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do tomorrow!
> 
> The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show
> View attachment 228408
> 
> 
> And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day


Sounds like a really productive day. Well done. Good luck with your stand. I hope it all goes as planned.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Strepcils and Nurofen should see you through this. Good luck, Linda. Please come back to recuperate after this is over.
> Congrats to JoesDad!


Oops I forgot to say congrats. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Last post before chaos starts tomorrow
> 
> Our stand at the show started like this
> View attachment 228406
> 
> 
> And finished the day like this
> View attachment 228407
> 
> 
> They have a lot to do tomorrow!
> 
> The physio went well. The ironing didn’t happen - maybe a fairy will do it for me ? [emoji849]And I started organising my stuff for the show
> View attachment 228408
> 
> 
> And JoesDad has a new job starting next week  It’s been quite a good day


A big congratulations to Joesdad on his new job.[emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji323]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> By my estimate, we’ve created about 23 excellent pages for Adam to catch up on. Great job, everyone!


Problem is that as Adam goes through the posts and likes them we get bumped back to the first post. So I think it has backfired. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am good, just waiting onthe hubby to get home again.
> Yes, I keep finding bits of green. I still believe the cold will strike again though.
> And to you?


Yay on there still being signs of spring.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Having coffee before work. It’s morning here. This will be my first winter in Denmark, so I don’t really know when to expect the first signs of spring. Not any time soon though.


Hmmm the coffee sounds good. [emoji22] on the not anytime soon for spring.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> At this point, I still have 363 messages to go.


Well you are doing well so far. Welcome back. We had to post stories and 500 posts just to fill the gap you left. Ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Any left?


Was going to send a packet but hubby finished it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is terrifying and horrible!
> I so hope and wish that you get some rain from somewhere.


Thank you Adam. So is about 3.27 million people in Cape Town. Lol


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. I need to go cover some more books. Be back as soon as I am done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Points!!! Rewarded for being awesome[emoji6]


Splendid! 
Thank you! 
(though you are right, of course)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Problem is that as Adam goes through the posts and likes them we get bumped back to the first post. So I think it has backfired. Lol


Ha de ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Was going to send a packet but hubby finished it.



Naughty hubby!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naughty hubby!


I know. Obviously he didn't watch Barney and learn that sharing is caring. [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I know. Obviously he didn't watch Barney and learn that sharing is caring. [emoji23]


No! Not the purple dinosaur! 
Gah I hated that show SO much!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> No! Not the purple dinosaur!
> Gah I hated that show SO much!


Lol. So did I. But the boys when they were toddlers loved it, so we had to suffer through it. Thank goodness my kids are too old for it now.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. So did I. But the boys when they were toddlers loved it, so we had to suffer through it. Thank goodness my kids are too old for it now.


My daughter does not know what that show is... And never will[emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My daughter does not know what that show is... And never will[emoji12]


Lol. Good move. My boys are 19 and 13 now. So was a long time ago.


----------



## Bambam1989

Just received an email from my daughter's school. There have been a large number of students absent due to the flu, and they're begging parents to keep kids home if they show any signs of being sick to reduce the spread..
Wow. Chances of my family catching the flu looks high!


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> My daughter does not know what that show is... And never will[emoji12]



My niece used to love the Teletubbies.
I just though it was kind of creepy...[emoji38]


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> My niece used to love the Teletubbies.
> I just though it was kind of creepy...[emoji38]


I agree, they look like creepy trolls...


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My niece used to love the Teletubbies.
> I just though it was kind of creepy...[emoji38]



Teletubbies creepy?!? 


Daughter loved her Barney singing toy. We were fortunate (I guess) to never have watched the show.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Just received an email from my daughter's school. There have been a large number of students absent due to the flu, and they're begging parents to keep kids home if they show any signs of being sick to reduce the spread..
> Wow. Chances of my family catching the flu looks high!


Oh no. Better start eating and drinking all those flu fighting foods. Like lemon. Ginger. Honey. Garlic. Vitamin C etc.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> My niece used to love the Teletubbies.
> I just though it was kind of creepy...[emoji38]


Tinkie. Nunu. And can't remember the rest of the names. My boys went through Barney. Teletubies. Spiderman. Big Blue (which was a bear btw) and various other shows. Can't remember them all now. They still watch spiderman. Justice league. Arrow. Flash to name but a few.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am somewhat dazed after a full day of meetings. Started at 9am and finished at 6pm with two 45 minute breaks and a third 15 minute break.

JoesDad made dinner so I haven't had to think too hard at home. Tomorrow I have to get on the train at 7:15am to head for London and, if the trains are behaving, I'll be home about 7.30pm.

Early night beckons! Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> No! Not the purple dinosaur!
> Gah I hated that show SO much!


Me too!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Tinkie. Nunu. And can't remember the rest of the names. My boys went through Barney. Teletubies. Spiderman. Big Blue (which was a bear btw) and various other shows. Can't remember them all now. They still watch spiderman. Justice league. Arrow. Flash to name but a few.


Tinkeywinkey, Dipsy, Lala, Po.... Noonoo was the vacuum cleaner thing.

It started around the time my kids were born. 

JoesDadad took our daughter, aged about 4, to see "Barney Live"... I got the better deal and stayed at home with her baby brother


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Just received an email from my daughter's school. There have been a large number of students absent due to the flu, and they're begging parents to keep kids home if they show any signs of being sick to reduce the spread..
> Wow. Chances of my family catching the flu looks high!



Hopefully you'll all escape it.
Stay in and lock all the doors and windows. 
Admit no one. 
Til June.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My niece used to love the Teletubbies.
> I just though it was kind of creepy...[emoji38]


wifey loves Teletubbies. 
So did her mum.
It drives me crazy, though they were briefly in Doctor Who.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am somewhat dazed after a full day of meetings. Started at 9am and finished at 6pm with two 45 minute breaks and a third 15 minute break.
> 
> JoesDad made dinner so I haven't had to think too hard at home. Tomorrow I have to get on the train at 7:15am to head for London and, if the trains are behaving, I'll be home about 7.30pm.
> 
> Early night beckons! Nos da!


Golly, what a day! 
Good luck tomorrow! 
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tinkeywinkey, Dipsy, Lala, Po.... Noonoo was the vacuum cleaner thing.
> 
> It started around the time my kids were born.
> 
> JoesDadad took our daughter, aged about 4, to see "Barney Live"... I got the better deal and stayed at home with her baby brother


One of them died today. 
Rather sad.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-42788001


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am somewhat dazed after a full day of meetings. Started at 9am and finished at 6pm with two 45 minute breaks and a third 15 minute break.
> 
> JoesDad made dinner so I haven't had to think too hard at home. Tomorrow I have to get on the train at 7:15am to head for London and, if the trains are behaving, I'll be home about 7.30pm.
> 
> Early night beckons! Nos da!


Good night. Shame you have a full day ahead of you. Sending energy your way.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Tinkeywinkey, Dipsy, Lala, Po.... Noonoo was the vacuum cleaner thing.
> 
> It started around the time my kids were born.
> 
> JoesDadad took our daughter, aged about 4, to see "Barney Live"... I got the better deal and stayed at home with her baby brother


Lucky you. And yes those were the names. You have a very good memory.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of them died today.
> Rather sad.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-42788001


Shame that is sad.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Time to go to London on a wild, wet and woolly day. Just what you want when you're hanging around on station platforms!


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Time to go to London on a wild, wet and woolly day. Just what you want when you're hanging around on station platforms!


Be careful. And have a nice day!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Time to go to London on a wild, wet and woolly day. Just what you want when you're hanging around on station platforms!


Good Morning
Have a good day. Also have you ever found the 3/4 platform?[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning
> Have a good day. Also have you ever found the 3/4 platform?[emoji6]


Harry Potter pun identified...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Harry Potter pun identified...


[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Harry Potter pun identified...


Are you waiting for hubby to come home again?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Are you waiting for hubby to come home again?


Yep, he should be here in about 20-30 minutes[emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning
> Have a good day. Also have you ever found the 3/4 platform?[emoji6]



When I’m next at King’s Cross I’ll take a photo 

There’s a platform zero at Stockport station which is where I get the train up to Buxton where my mum lives


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> When I’m next at King’s Cross I’ll take a photo
> 
> There’s a platform zero at Stockport station which is where I get the train up to Buxton where my mum lives


Lol. Maybe you can find it and go visit Hogwarts. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Postcards on the way

Tower Bridge



Tower of London


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Since it’s my birthday, there’s a free cake and coffee for everyone. If you can find Montgomery. Would you like to play a couple of birthday games with me? Most of them would come as questions. There may or may not be the right answers to them. Points are assigned on a whim. But there are prizes!


----------



## Kristoff

A sad day for Ursula K Le Guin fans 
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/...ed-for-her-fantasy-fiction-is-dead-at-88.html
Some of my favorites:


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Postcards on the way
> 
> Tower Bridge
> View attachment 228486
> 
> 
> Tower of London
> View attachment 228487


Beautiful but looks cold. Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Time to go to London on a wild, wet and woolly day. Just what you want when you're hanging around on station platforms!


Collecting train numbers?
Good morning, Linda! 
Be careful and all the best for the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Be careful. And have a nice day!


I suppose your day is almost done. 
Sleep well, Bambam.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Since it’s my birthday, there’s a free cake and coffee for everyone. If you can find Montgomery. Would you like to play a couple of birthday games with me? Most of them would come as questions. There may or may not be the right answers to them. Points are assigned on a whim. But there are prizes!


A Very Happy Birthday Lena. I hope you have an awesome one. Coffee and cake sounds delicious so yes please. And I don't mind playing some games.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning
> Have a good day. Also have you ever found the 3/4 platform?[emoji6]


Good morning, Carol. 
It wouldn't be so bad if I were teaching wizards.
But I'm not..........
First student due now.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A sad day for Ursula K Le Guin fans
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/...ed-for-her-fantasy-fiction-is-dead-at-88.html
> Some of my favorites:
> View attachment 228488


A Wizard of earthsea looks like a book I would enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Postcards on the way
> 
> Tower Bridge
> View attachment 228486
> 
> 
> Tower of London
> View attachment 228487


I love London. 
Though it still looks a tad grey and chilly.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol.
> It wouldn't be so bad if I were teaching wizards.
> But I'm not..........
> First student due now.


Good Morning Adam.

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Since it’s my birthday, there’s a free cake and coffee for everyone. If you can find Montgomery. Would you like to play a couple of birthday games with me? Most of them would come as questions. There may or may not be the right answers to them. Points are assigned on a whim. But there are prizes!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy, happy Birthday, Lena! ! ! 
Have a super, smashing day with lots of fun and pressies. 
I've got Montgomery here with my coffee cup. 
Thanks for the cake. 
i'll play, but it may be intermittent as i have students all day.(in theory). 
Do I get to win?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A sad day for Ursula K Le Guin fans
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/...ed-for-her-fantasy-fiction-is-dead-at-88.html
> Some of my favorites:
> View attachment 228488


Very sad. 
Though I've never actually read any of her books, i am very aware of them, of course.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> A Very Happy Birthday Lena. I hope you have an awesome one. Coffee and cake sounds delicious so yes please. And I don't mind playing some games.
> View attachment 228489



Thank you, Carol! 
+1, because you’re Number One.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy, happy Birthday, Lena! ! !
> Have a super, smashing day with lots of fun and pressies.
> I've got Montgomery here with my coffee cup.
> Thanks for the cake.
> i'll play, but it may be intermittent as i have students all day.(in theory).
> Do I get to win?



Thank you, Adam!
+2, because you’re Number Two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Beautiful but looks cold. Brrrrrrrrrrr


SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

Ok, let’s start the first game. The others can join us as they wake up. I will calculate the points and assign the prizes early tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

Lena’s Birthday Game 1. How Many?
How many postcards have I received from CDR roommates this year?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lena’s Birthday Game 1. How Many?
> How many postcards have I received from CDR roommates this year?
> View attachment 228490


Okay. I say three.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully you'll all escape it.
> Stay in and lock all the doors and windows.
> Admit no one.
> Til June.


----------



## CarolM

Some inspiration for the day


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Lena’s Birthday Game 1. How Many?
> How many postcards have I received from CDR roommates this year?
> View attachment 228490



I say 8 cards.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LENA !*

for a child of the "universe" like you here a special birthday card. Have a wonderful day with nice guest, much fun and joy and many gifts.

*https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3463508&path=83542&pmode=init*


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Since it’s my birthday, there’s a free cake and coffee for everyone. If you can find Montgomery. Would you like to play a couple of birthday games with me? Most of them would come as questions. There may or may not be the right answers to them. Points are assigned on a whim. But there are prizes!



Thank you ! I love cake and coffee. I am sure I will find the big wandering table.
And YES I like to play games and have fun. 
You offer prizes ? Double YES ! I am in your games !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Postcards on the way
> 
> Tower Bridge
> View attachment 228486
> 
> 
> Tower of London
> View attachment 228487


Great postcards but would you please take them again in summer ? The dark, cloudy skies are depressing me. It looks like the view from out of my window !


----------



## Bee62

Goooooooooooooood moooooooooooooooorning CDR !
No work for the next 6 days ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3472426&path=83542&pmode=init
I love these cards. They are so lovely !
https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3472426&path=83542&pmode=init
https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3472426&path=83542&pmode=init


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Carol!
> +1, because you’re Number One.


Yayyyyyyyyyy. But I have an unfair advantage. I am awake more or less the same time as you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Goooooooooooooood moooooooooooooooorning CDR !
> No work for the next 6 days ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Yayyyyyyyy. Hip hip hooray.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3472426&path=83542&pmode=init
> I love these cards. They are so lovely !
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3472426&path=83542&pmode=init
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3472426&path=83542&pmode=init


It says were sorry when I try opening. Oh well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Adam!
> +2, because you’re Number Two.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Does that mean I win?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ok, let’s start the first game. The others can join us as they wake up. I will calculate the points and assign the prizes early tomorrow.


Can i have my prize now, please?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lena’s Birthday Game 1. How Many?
> How many postcards have I received from CDR roommates this year?
> View attachment 228490


Thirteen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. I say three.


WRONG ! WRONG ! WRONG ! 
I win!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Some inspiration for the day
> View attachment 228491


Cheese runs me.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Since it’s my birthday, there’s a free cake and coffee for everyone. If you can find Montgomery. Would you like to play a couple of birthday games with me? Most of them would come as questions. There may or may not be the right answers to them. Points are assigned on a whim. But there are prizes!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Lena!!!!!! 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Goooooooooooooood moooooooooooooooorning CDR !
> No work for the next 6 days ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy your time off and prepare to be the loser in the games against me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It says were sorry when I try opening. Oh well


I get a video of a cartoon meerkat disguised as a black dog.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Lena’s Birthday Game 1. How Many?
> How many postcards have I received from CDR roommates this year?
> View attachment 228490



I say 12


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I say 12


Wrong ! ! !
Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! 
I win! 
Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy your time off and prepare to be the loser in the games against me!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoy your time off and prepare to be the loser in the games against me!


Good afternoon Adam. You are very naughty today !
We will see who`s a winner or a loser at the end my friend ! Be prepared for rough antagonists and a rough play !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can i have my prize now, please?


Lol. I think you have to play first.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wrong ! ! !
> Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!
> I win!
> Good morning, Bea!



.... I think Adam ate a bad Clown today !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WRONG ! WRONG ! WRONG !
> I win!


Whahaha. I think her question was a trick question. [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think you have to play first.



RIGHT !!!!! First play then lose ! That`s the way we play !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get a video of a cartoon meerkat disguised as a black dog.


Oh. I am having problems with my internet currently. So will try later again. Maybe it will work then.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> RIGHT !!!!! First play then lose ! That`s the way we play !


Oh oh. I can see some fierce competition between Bea and Adam. But sorry for you guys I am going to win. Hee hee hee


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh oh. I can see some fierce competition between Bea and Adam. But sorry for you guys I am going to win. Hee hee hee


Not between Bea and Adam ! Between *me *and Adam.... LOL
And I will be the winner.... hahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not between Bea and Adam ! Between *me *and Adam.... LOL
> And I will be the winner.... hahaha


I meant to say Sabine. Bea must have been thinking of me or something that I subconsciously typed Bea instead of Sabine. Lol


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I meant to say Sabine. Bea must have been thinking of me or something that I subconsciously typed Bea instead of Sabine. Lol


No problem ! Adam often mix the names Bea and Bee.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No problem ! Adam often mix the names Bea and Bee.


Thank you[emoji257]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you[emoji257]


----------



## Bee62

But where is our lovely birthday Lena ?


----------



## Bee62

Hope that this not had happend to our Lena !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I say 8 cards.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LENA !*
> 
> for a child of the "universe" like you here a special birthday card. Have a wonderful day with nice guest, much fun and joy and many gifts.
> 
> *https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3463508&path=83542&pmode=init*



How beautiful! Thank you, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

or her daughter 


!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I love cake and coffee. I am sure I will find the big wandering table.
> And YES I like to play games and have fun.
> You offer prizes ? Double YES ! I am in your games !



Yaaay! +3, you’re Number 3.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Lena!!!!!!
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you, Bea! 
Are you playing?
+4!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I say 12





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wrong ! ! !
> Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!
> I win!
> Good morning, Bea!





CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I think her question was a trick question. [emoji6]



Well, I might be thinking the calendar year or the academic year.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> But where is our lovely birthday Lena ?



Here now!



Bee62 said:


> Hope that this not had happend to our Lena !



Oh no, that’s -1! 



Bee62 said:


> or her daughter
> 
> 
> !
> View attachment 228493


And that’s -1 more. You have 1 point now.


----------



## Kristoff

Let’s get back to it. 
Game 2.
What’s the time?


----------



## Kristoff

Game 3. 
How many living beings are there in this photo?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yaaay! +3, you’re Number 3.


Yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !

I say you received 8 cards from the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

Game 4.
How many perfect macarons should fit in this box?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Game 3.
> How many living beings are there in this photo?
> View attachment 228495


Sorry, but I am bad at counting .....


----------



## Kristoff

Game 5.
Have I — or you — ever eaten this?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Game 4.
> How many perfect macarons should fit in this box?
> View attachment 228496


20 or more, cause even when they are smashed they are perfect in taste though...


----------



## Kristoff

Game 6. 
I recently presented a theory on the optimal number of children to be kept in a limited space. What’s the number I would absolutely disagree with, according to that theory? 
That’s it for now. Good luck, roommates. The prizes are waiting for their winners.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Let’s get back to it.
> Game 2.
> What’s the time?
> View attachment 228494


13.35


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Game 3.
> How many living beings are there in this photo?
> View attachment 228495


Zero


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Game 5.
> Have I — or you — ever eaten this?
> View attachment 228497


No, I never taste a flying fish. They only live in tropical oceans.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_fish


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> 13.35


And it is 15.57 now.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Zero


Unless they are vampires amongst the crowd.[emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Game 6.
> I recently presented a theory on the optimal number of children to be kept in a limited space. What’s the number I would absolutely disagree with, according to that theory?
> That’s it for now. Good luck, roommates. The prizes are waiting for their winners.


Only to keep them seperated. Children like tortoises do not good in pairs.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Game 4.
> How many perfect macarons should fit in this box?
> View attachment 228496


As many as you can eat.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Game 5.
> Have I — or you — ever eaten this?
> View attachment 228497


No because it is a picture on your phone unless of course you can eat the phone.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Game 6.
> I recently presented a theory on the optimal number of children to be kept in a limited space. What’s the number I would absolutely disagree with, according to that theory?
> That’s it for now. Good luck, roommates. The prizes are waiting for their winners.


None. As children should not be limited to a limited space.[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No because it is a picture on your phone unless of course you can eat the phone.


I`ve sometimes eaten my phone and was searching it when it rings, but the vibration alert has always remind me where it was ....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I`ve sometimes eaten my phone and was searching it when it rings, but the vibration alert has always remind me where it was ....


Whahaha


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> None. As children should not be limited to a limited space.[emoji6]


If children stay smaller in a limited small place >??? Hmmmmmmmmm, a question to be solved...


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Zero


Are you sure I thought I saw The Doctor in there somewhere.


----------



## Bee62

Game over for now it seems.....
But it was fun though !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Are you sure I thought I saw The Doctor in there somewhere.


Good afternoon Dan. 
Here`s a pic of my next car...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Game over for now it seems.....
> But it was fun though !



It is great fun for me! I don’t know how I’m supposed to score all those witty responses...


----------



## Kristoff

(Sorry, Sabine, I’m also having a Lego match in parallel, and may disappear if things get bitter over the bricks)


----------



## Bee62

I really don`t know where the hamster is ......


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> (Sorry, Sabine, I’m also having a Lego match in parallel, and may disappear if things get bitter over the bricks)


I know ! No problem. I am always only joking / kidding ! You don`t have to appologize. It`s only fun.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wrong ! ! !
> Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!
> I win!
> Good morning, Bea!



[emoji33] My GOODNESS!!!!!
SOMEONE is VERY competitive today![emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I know ! No problem. I am always only joking / kidding ! You don`t have to appologize. It`s only fun.



You can imagine which one is more fun for me... MUAHAHA!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I really don`t know where the hamster is ......



Nor I, where the mouse is...


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I meant to say Sabine. Bea must have been thinking of me or something that I subconsciously typed Bea instead of Sabine. Lol



Yes! You were thinking “Bee” but wrote “Bea!” [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
I suspect that Adam and BEE are fiercely competitive! (I, on the other hand, am sneaky...[emoji6])


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> .... I think Adam ate a bad Clown today !



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hope that this not had happend to our Lena !



[emoji33] OH, MY!!!!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Bea!
> Are you playing?
> +4!



Oh, YES!!!! I’m playing!!!!
...and 4 is my LUCKY number today!!!
I’m afraid it’s Adam’s UN-lucky Number today, so he should go back to bed until tomorrow!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Let’s get back to it.
> Game 2.
> What’s the time?
> View attachment 228494



The time is 2:36 pm.
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Game 3.
> How many living beings are there in this photo?
> View attachment 228495



115 humans
15 trees
8 birds
9 squirrels
1,465 earthworms... wait: now it’s 1,464 earthworms because a bird got one...
5,000+ body lice on the homeless man just left of Center 
Bacteria: sorry, I can’t count that high

Oops- just noticed 2 women are pregnant, so 117 humans...


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Game 4.
> How many perfect macarons should fit in this box?
> View attachment 228496



I say 18


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Game 5.
> Have I — or you — ever eaten this?
> View attachment 228497



You have, but only accidentally.
I have not.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Game 6.
> I recently presented a theory on the optimal number of children to be kept in a limited space. What’s the number I would absolutely disagree with, according to that theory?
> That’s it for now. Good luck, roommates. The prizes are waiting for their winners.



I say 2


----------



## Kristoff

A beauty contest and botox — for camels. Wait, what?! Adam, did you know about this? 
Camels banned from Saudi beauty contest over Botox http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-42802901


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. You are very naughty today !
> We will see who`s a winner or a loser at the end my friend ! Be prepared for rough antagonists and a rough play !


Help ! 
Lena! 
Minus points to Sabine for not playing nice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think you have to play first.


Why?
I'm going to win so I may as well have the prize first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No problem ! Adam often mix the names Bea and Bee.


No I don't! 
It was Tidgy! 
And only twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Is the star thing there to replace a rude word?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But where is our lovely birthday Lena ?


Lurking. 
Lurk! Lurk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Bea!
> Are you playing?
> +4!


Tidgy is playing, too! 
+5!
And wifey +6! 
But they give their points to me!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon! Happy Birthday Lena! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji4][emoji173]️ 

This is my home until Saturday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Let’s get back to it.
> Game 2.
> What’s the time?
> View attachment 228494


1.49 by my time when you posted that, so 2.49 pm for you. 
Here it is currently 15.25 so 16.25 for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Game 3.
> How many living beings are there in this photo?
> View attachment 228495


Lots of trees. 
17?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Game 4.
> How many perfect macarons should fit in this box?
> View attachment 228496


Emmanuel Macron could not fit in this box. 
And he's not perfect. 
None. 
Those biccies look artificially dyed. 
Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Game 5.
> Have I — or you — ever eaten this?
> View attachment 228497


Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Game 6.
> I recently presented a theory on the optimal number of children to be kept in a limited space. What’s the number I would absolutely disagree with, according to that theory?
> That’s it for now. Good luck, roommates. The prizes are waiting for their winners.


Two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> None. As children should not be limited to a limited space.[emoji6]


What ?
That's insane ?
Are you suggesting keeping them locked in a shed at the bottom of the garden isn't how it's done in Cape Town ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Are you sure I thought I saw The Doctor in there somewhere.


Good morning, Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Game over for now it seems.....
> But it was fun though !


Not yet. Lena is waiting for the others to join when they can. Unless of course you mean game over because I won.[emoji1] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I really don`t know where the hamster is ......


I know. I know where it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Game over for now it seems.....
> But it was fun though !


While Lena's away, I'm going to steal a few points.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nor I, where the mouse is...
> View attachment 228499


I know this one toooooooooo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Dan.
> Here`s a pic of my next car...


21.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes! You were thinking “Bee” but wrote “Bea!” [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I suspect that Adam and BEE are fiercely competitive! (I, on the other hand, am sneaky...[emoji6])


Oooohhhh. Hmmmm and let the games begin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> (Sorry, Sabine, I’m also having a Lego match in parallel, and may disappear if things get bitter over the bricks)


15.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I really don`t know where the hamster is ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> UOTE]
> Golf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know ! No problem. I am always only joking / kidding ! You don`t have to appologize. It`s only fun.


Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33] My GOODNESS!!!!!
> SOMEONE is VERY competitive today![emoji6]


Adam! 
Points?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon! Happy Birthday Lena! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> This is my home until Saturday
> View attachment 228508


Comfy chairs!! Good Afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Nor I, where the mouse is...
> View attachment 228499


In the cat's mouth! 
Points?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is playing, too!
> +5!
> And wifey +6!
> But they give their points to me!



Nope. -11, Adam. Wait, you only had 2 anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes! You were thinking “Bee” but wrote “Bea!” [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I suspect that Adam and BEE are fiercely competitive! (I, on the other hand, am sneaky...[emoji6])


November the Seventeenth 1984.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon! Happy Birthday Lena! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> This is my home until Saturday
> View attachment 228508



Looks nothing like the original picture.  Good luck, Linda! Do stop by to play if you find a minute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, YES!!!! I’m playing!!!!
> ...and 4 is my LUCKY number today!!!
> I’m afraid it’s Adam’s UN-lucky Number today, so he should go back to bed until tomorrow!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Wish I could. 
A third student due in 16 minutes.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While Lena's away, I'm going to steal a few points.



Slap on your hand!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A beauty contest and botox — for camels. Wait, what?! Adam, did you know about this?
> Camels banned from Saudi beauty contest over Botox http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-42802901


Yes, if it will get me more points. 
No, if it won't. 
Or 'no' if that will, actually.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Are you sure I thought I saw The Doctor in there somewhere.



Are you playing, Dan? You’re Number 5. +2


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is playing, too!
> +5!
> And wifey +6!
> But they give their points to me!



NO FAIR!!!!!![emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the cat's mouth!
> Points?



Maybe. Trying to keep myself from commenting on points until tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon! Happy Birthday Lena! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> This is my home until Saturday
> View attachment 228508


Hmmmmm. 
How much is the Community charge?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I know. I know where it is.


Addis Ababa ?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While Lena's away, I'm going to steal a few points.



I’M TELLING!!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33]
LEEEEEEEENNAAAAAAAAA!!!!! ADAM IS STEALING POOOOOOIIIIINTS!!!!!!!
[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> NO FAIR!!!!!![emoji33]



I’m watching him. I don’t stray away too far, even for LEGOs


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Game 3.
> How many living beings are there in this photo?
> View attachment 228495


none. It's a very old photo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Nope. -11, Adam. Wait, you only had 2 anyway.



It's no fair! 
Just because Tidgy and wifey are trying to cheat, I should not be penalized! 
Naughty Tidgy! 
Naughty wifey! 
Behave yourselves.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Slap on your hand!


OW ! ! !
Ooops!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I’M TELLING!!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33]
> LEEEEEEEENNAAAAAAAAA!!!!! ADAM IS STEALING POOOOOOIIIIINTS!!!!!!!
> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



SNITCH ! ! ! !
LEEEEEEEENNNNNAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEA IS SNITCHING ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> none. It's a very old photo!



Yay! Yvonne is playing! You’re Number 6. + 6, because I like number 6.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNITCH ! ! ! !
> LEEEEEEEENNNNNAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEA IS SNITCHING ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!



Bea, +1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> none. It's a very old photo!


Yvonne! 
Do I get the points for the "First To Spot Yvonne Game"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yay! Yvonne is playing! You’re Number 6. + 6, because I like number 6.


Boooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yvonne!
> Do I get the points for the "First To Spot Yvonne Game"?



Hm, did Yvonne spot Yvonne before you did?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm on my kindle, so I can't send you a pretty picture, but I can wish you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm on my kindle, so I can't send you a pretty picture, but I can wish you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!



Thank you, Yvonne! +1


----------



## Kristoff

Not-see you all later. There’s still plenty of cake on Montgomery’s back, if you can find it. The coffee might have gone cold though. NO stealing points - I’ll be back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hm, did Yvonne spot Yvonne before you did?


It's possible I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Not-see you all later. There’s still plenty of cake on Montgomery’s back, if you can find it. The coffee might have gone cold though. NO stealing points - I’ll be back.


I'll make do with the cake for now. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> November the Seventeenth 1984.


George Orwell "Big Brother"?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> George Orwell "Big Brother"?


Er, it was a Saturday...............


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Addis Ababa ?


Nope. In a dark cave with stalagmites and stalactites.


----------



## Yvonne G

This thread has my head spinning. I have absolutely NO idea what Adam is talking about, but am holding my breath until tomorrow when we get the results of the contests!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er, it was a Saturday...............


Big Brother watched on Saturdays as well.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Are you playing, Dan? You’re Number 5. +2


What's the game?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Not-see you all later. There’s still plenty of cake on Montgomery’s back, if you can find it. The coffee might have gone cold though. NO stealing points - I’ll be back.



You HEARD that, Adam!!!!!! [emoji35]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> What's the game?



My mathematical birthday game. It starts a bit before this https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1569460/. 
(And pretty much goes downhill from there.)


----------



## johnandjade

greatings friends! check me out!!! 



september 


and now



beefcake ️‍[emoji13]

yesterday i ate 10x weetabix in one go, a new record. 


the bathroom as is...





after sales due over on monday, should be a laugh! nearly 4K spent, i would expect half that for work done. did i mention i have fitted dozens of bathrooms and know what to look for, i’m going to slaughter them 

fido, the goos and jade all well, thought jades a little stressed again 

may the wibble be with you all

[emoji869][emoji869]


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> My mathematical birthday game. It starts a bit before this https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1569460/.
> (And pretty much goes downhill from there.)


Lol I don't get it at all lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This thread has my head spinning. I have absolutely NO idea what Adam is talking about, but am holding my breath until tomorrow when we get the results of the contests!


Don't worry, Adam has no idea what Adam is talking about either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Big Brother watched on Saturdays as well.


Not in here. 
It's too Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You HEARD that, Adam!!!!!! [emoji35]


I'm being remarkably good! 
Perhaps i'll get points for being good. 
A totally new concept for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My mathematical birthday game. It starts a bit before this https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1569460/.
> (And pretty much goes downhill from there.)


Totally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> greatings friends! check me out!!!
> 
> View attachment 228528
> 
> september
> 
> 
> and now
> View attachment 228529
> 
> 
> beefcake ️‍[emoji13]
> 
> yesterday i ate 10x weetabix in one go, a new record.
> 
> 
> the bathroom as is...
> View attachment 228530
> View attachment 228531
> View attachment 228532
> 
> 
> after sales due over on monday, should be a laugh! nearly 4K spent, i would expect half that for work done. did i mention i have fitted dozens of bathrooms and know what to look for, i’m going to slaughter them
> 
> fido, the goos and jade all well, thought jades a little stressed again
> 
> may the wibble be with you all
> 
> [emoji869][emoji869]


WOW ! ! ! 
Quite a difference! 
The meerkats had better watch out. 
Like the new bathgroom. 
Love to Fido, the goos and Jade!


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> greatings friends! check me out!!!
> 
> View attachment 228528
> 
> september
> 
> 
> and now
> View attachment 228529
> 
> 
> beefcake ️‍[emoji13]
> 
> yesterday i ate 10x weetabix in one go, a new record.
> 
> 
> the bathroom as is...
> View attachment 228530
> View attachment 228531
> View attachment 228532
> 
> 
> after sales due over on monday, should be a laugh! nearly 4K spent, i would expect half that for work done. did i mention i have fitted dozens of bathrooms and know what to look for, i’m going to slaughter them
> 
> fido, the goos and jade all well, thought jades a little stressed again
> 
> may the wibble be with you all
> 
> [emoji869][emoji869]


Wow. A big difference. Well done. Gym seems to be paying off.


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> greatings friends! check me out!!!
> 
> View attachment 228528
> 
> september
> 
> 
> and now
> View attachment 228529
> 
> 
> beefcake ️‍[emoji13]
> 
> yesterday i ate 10x weetabix in one go, a new record.
> 
> 
> the bathroom as is...
> View attachment 228530
> View attachment 228531
> View attachment 228532
> 
> 
> after sales due over on monday, should be a laugh! nearly 4K spent, i would expect half that for work done. did i mention i have fitted dozens of bathrooms and know what to look for, i’m going to slaughter them
> 
> fido, the goos and jade all well, thought jades a little stressed again
> 
> may the wibble be with you all
> 
> [emoji869][emoji869]



Looking good, John! That tub filled for me?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I’m home after a busy day. I’ve had tea and now plan to go to bed early! I hope you all had/are having a good day


----------



## johnandjade

our property factors want around 3K from us! 

they are also trying to charge us for work our neighbor done!?! crooks, i look forward to shouting at this lot as well [emoji847]

my new moto is ‘ when things go wrong, DONT go with them’ [emoji111]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I’m home after a busy day. I’ve had tea and now plan to go to bed early! I hope you all had/are having a good day


Pretty good here, considering! 
Hope it was a good day. 
Enjoy tea and have a nice sleep. 
Speak again in the morning, one hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> our property factors want around 3K from us!
> 
> they are also trying to charge us for work our neighbor done!?! crooks, i look forward to shouting at this lot as well [emoji847]
> 
> my new moto is ‘ when things go wrong, DONT go with them’ [emoji111]️


Fight it all the way. 
But try to stay calm if you can. 
Works much better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I’m home after a busy day. I’ve had tea and now plan to go to bed early! I hope you all had/are having a good day


Welcome home after a long day. Sleep tight and get a proper rest. Not see you tomorrow .


----------



## CarolM

Okay Guys. I need some help please. I have decided that Baby's name "Baby" is becoming too complicated so I need to change it. Can any of you make some suggestions?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay Guys. I need some help please. I have decided that Baby's name "Baby" is becoming too complicated so I need to change it. Can any of you make some suggestions?


Here is Baby


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Here is Baby
> View attachment 228544


Hmm... Saffron? I also like the name Rue.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help !
> Lena!
> Minus points to Sabine for not playing nice!


Who`s not playing nice ?
First grumble like a bad tiger and then turn into a paper tiger without theeth ?( You )


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the star thing there to replace a rude word?


It was not for you .... and I never spoken rude only rough. LOL


----------



## Momof4

@CarolM what a cutie!! I’m horrible with names but Hudson came to mind.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Not yet. Lena is waiting for the others to join when they can. Unless of course you mean game over because I won.[emoji1] [emoji6]


NEVER ! You don`t won.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here is Baby
> View attachment 228544


Hey Baby you are looking good.
Give me some time to think about a fine name for you my sweety !
Oh "Sweety" would be a sweet name for you, btw !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While Lena's away, I'm going to steal a few points.


Who`s playing unfair ? Stealing is not allowed in this forum ! Think of the kids that are listening to you !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spain.


What ? Why ? Pardon ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNITCH ! ! ! !
> LEEEEEEEENNNNNAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEA IS SNITCHING ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!


Help ! Kiddies can not be more silly like you....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> 'You don't won' is a bit off. 'You did not win' would be better. Don't= (Do not) and Do is in conflict with the past tense of this statement.
> 
> 
> That said I am in no position to be an English teacher lol
> 
> I just wanted to give you a helpful tip.


Thank you Dan ! Every tip / correction is helpful for me to learn.


----------



## DE42

Lol the don't is not the problem after I looked at it again. It's more of the 'won' that's in argument. Lol

That shows how good my English is.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi roommates


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> greatings friends! check me out!!!
> 
> View attachment 228528
> 
> september
> 
> 
> and now
> View attachment 228529
> 
> 
> beefcake ️‍[emoji13]
> 
> yesterday i ate 10x weetabix in one go, a new record.
> 
> 
> the bathroom as is...
> View attachment 228530
> View attachment 228531
> View attachment 228532
> 
> 
> after sales due over on monday, should be a laugh! nearly 4K spent, i would expect half that for work done. did i mention i have fitted dozens of bathrooms and know what to look for, i’m going to slaughter them
> 
> fido, the goos and jade all well, thought jades a little stressed again
> 
> may the wibble be with you all
> 
> [emoji869][emoji869]


Wow, you got muscles ! I can see the result of your hard work at the gym.
Wibble on my friend. Your new bath looks beautiful, cozy and sooo new !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, Adam has no idea what Adam is talking about either.


Seems we all are a little bit drunken.... Lena, what was in the coffee ??????
@Kristoff


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi roommates


Hi Noel !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you not going to keep any?
> Or just the last one?


Just Julio...Or none.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Seems we all are a little bit drunken.... Lena, what was in the coffee ??????
> @Kristoff


Idk but I went back for fourths..... lol.... you have four fingers on a hand right??? Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Idk but I went back for fourths..... lol.... you have four fingers on a hand right??? Lol


That iiisssssssssssss myyyyyyy fff fffff ffffoot, foot, noot myyyyy hhand


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Here is Baby
> View attachment 228544



Is Baby a leopard?


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> greatings friends! check me out!!!
> 
> View attachment 228528
> 
> september
> 
> 
> and now
> View attachment 228529
> 
> 
> beefcake ️‍[emoji13]
> 
> yesterday i ate 10x weetabix in one go, a new record.
> 
> 
> the bathroom as is...
> View attachment 228530
> View attachment 228531
> View attachment 228532
> 
> 
> after sales due over on monday, should be a laugh! nearly 4K spent, i would expect half that for work done. did i mention i have fitted dozens of bathrooms and know what to look for, i’m going to slaughter them
> 
> fido, the goos and jade all well, thought jades a little stressed again
> 
> may the wibble be with you all
> 
> [emoji869][emoji869]


Looking good, John!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Here is Baby
> View attachment 228544


"Spot" "Rover" "Prince/Princess"


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Is Baby a leopard?


No he's something from South Africa, can't remember, but not a leopard


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Is Baby a leopard?


If I remember correctly, baby is a bowsprit.


----------



## Moozillion

@CarolM What sort of personality does Baby have?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m up early again and getting ready to return to London. 

The weather yesterday was diabolical (apparently - I didn’t see much of it) and people who were out got very wet. It’s due to be better today, possibly sunny even, so I’ll try to get more attractive postcards of Tower Bridge this morning 

I also walk past “the monument” which is on the spot where the Great Fire of London started in 1666, so I’ll try to remember to photograph that too. It’s hard to remember what’s of tourist interest when you walk past these things so often!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Is Baby a leopard?


She/He is Chersina Angulata.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> If I remember correctly, baby is a bowsprit.


Points for Bambam


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> @CarolM What sort of personality does Baby have?


A very lazy one. She likes to sleep obviously (still being a baby) sometimes when she sees me she will bob her head other times she will just stare at me to see what I am going to do. In the beginning at bath time she would walk up and down. Now she spreads her legs rests her head on the side and kips. She will eat most of her food under protest except for endive and hibiscus. If I put her in the garden for free roam as soon as she finds sand she will do a breast stroke move and throw sand onto her back and she also wiggles her bum. She does not like to sleep in her hide but next to plants in her enclosure. She can be feisty sometimes and other times shy. She is like me and it depends on which side of the bed she got up from that morning. I think she is a thinker and likes to sus out situations before she makes her mind up. She is gentle and sweet.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m up early again and getting ready to return to London.
> 
> The weather yesterday was diabolical (apparently - I didn’t see much of it) and people who were out got very wet. It’s due to be better today, possibly sunny even, so I’ll try to get more attractive postcards of Tower Bridge this morning
> 
> I also walk past “the monument” which is on the spot where the Great Fire of London started in 1666, so I’ll try to remember to photograph that too. It’s hard to remember what’s of tourist interest when you walk past these things so often!


Good luck. I hope today is a good day for you. I am sending some energy your way as I am sure you have another long day ahead of you.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Here is Baby
> View attachment 228544


So far we have:
Saffron
Rue
Hudson
Sweety
Spot
Rover 
Prince
Princess
Hmmmmm this is difficult. Although at the moment "Rue" is calling to me.


----------



## JoesMum

The weather is much nicer today, honest. The sun had only just risen as I walked over London Bridge though. I just realised I forgot the Monument again [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. I say three.



If you think calendar year, it was 2. Excellent guess! +4


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I say 8 cards.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LENA !*
> 
> for a child of the "universe" like you here a special birthday card. Have a wonderful day with nice guest, much fun and joy and many gifts.
> 
> *https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3463508&path=83542&pmode=init*



If you think academic year, it was 10. Close enough! +3


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Great postcards but would you please take them again in summer ? The dark, cloudy skies are depressing me. It looks like the view from out of my window !



You can see the Tower of London from your window?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyy. But I have an unfair advantage. I am awake more or less the same time as you.



Nope. +1 as the starting point is low. This is an unfair game.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Does that mean I win?



Only if you don’t try to steal any points.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thirteen.



13 are these 12 + yours. Good thinking. The trouble is, 3 of those are not from the roommates.
Your score is +2


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I say 12



Close enough. +3


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> .... I think Adam ate a bad Clown today !



Yikes. Did he taste funny?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I think her question was a trick question. [emoji6]



Clever.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I am bad at counting .....



Fair enough. +5


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> 20 or more, cause even when they are smashed they are perfect in taste though...



That’s one way of looking at it. +5


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> 13.35



Um. Almost? +4


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Zero



Presuming aliens wiped them all out? +5


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, I never taste a flying fish. They only live in tropical oceans.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_fish



Perfectly identified. +5


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And it is 15.57 now.



Hm. +1


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Unless they are vampires amongst the crowd.[emoji1]



Ah. Not aliens, vampires. +1


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Only to keep them seperated. Children like tortoises do not good in pairs.



Ditto. +5


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> As many as you can eat.



Yum. +5


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> No because it is a picture on your phone unless of course you can eat the phone.



I usually don’t eat pictures in any format. 
+5


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> None. As children should not be limited to a limited space.[emoji6]



Point taken. -1 You’re too clever for your own good. 
And: +5


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I`ve sometimes eaten my phone and was searching it when it rings, but the vibration alert has always remind me where it was ....



Don’t need to know how you’d get it back


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Are you sure I thought I saw The Doctor in there somewhere.



+5


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The weather is much nicer today, honest. The sun had only just risen as I walked over London Bridge though. I just realised I forgot the Monument again [emoji849]
> 
> View attachment 228589
> 
> View attachment 228590


Yes much nicer pics than yesterday.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> The time is 2:36 pm.
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



Um. +5


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> 115 humans
> 15 trees
> 8 birds
> 9 squirrels
> 1,465 earthworms... wait: now it’s 1,464 earthworms because a bird got one...
> 5,000+ body lice on the homeless man just left of Center
> Bacteria: sorry, I can’t count that high
> 
> Oops- just noticed 2 women are pregnant, so 117 humans...



Great counting skills! And since I have no way of verifying your answers: +5


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I say 18



I’d say it’s not the box to put perfect macarons into but 18 could be the right answer. +4


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> You have, but only accidentally.
> I have not.



Wrong about me. 
+3


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I say 2



Ditto. +5


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1.49 by my time when you posted that, so 2.49 pm for you.
> Here it is currently 15.25 so 16.25 for you.



+5


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of trees.
> 17?



Maybe. 
+5


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Emmanuel Macron could not fit in this box.
> And he's not perfect.
> None.
> Those biccies look artificially dyed.
> Bleuch!



I disagree. +3


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.



+6?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two.



Exactly. +5


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> While Lena's away, I'm going to steal a few points.



-4


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Here is Baby
> View attachment 228544



I’m bad with names. He/she is a true beauty.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM what a cutie!! I’m horrible with names but Hudson came to mind.



Hudson is nice. Could a female be Hudson?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Seems we all are a little bit drunken.... Lena, what was in the coffee ??????
> @Kristoff



I wonder. Had the same problem, and I know what I put in that pot was just coffee. Is the leprechaun back by any chance? The coffee had an Irish feel to it, now that you mention it...


----------



## Kristoff

The results are in! 
Roommates Dan and Yvonne have earned an honorable mention. Here it is:
@DE42 @Yvonne G


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m bad with names. He/she is a true beauty.


Thank you. As Bea likes to say, I think so too but then I am biased.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hudson is nice. Could a female be Hudson?


Hmmm. The problem is we can't be sure. But my theory is that women tend to refer to their hatchlings as "her/she" whereas the men would refer to them as "him/he" until confirmed!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wonder. Had the same problem, and I know what I put in that pot was just coffee. Is the leprechaun back by any chance? The coffee had an Irish feel to it, now that you mention it...


Hmmm. Yummmmy I like Irish coffee.


----------



## Kristoff

In the third place are:
@Tidgy’s Dad and @Bee62
with 24 points each. 
You have won:


Now you will have to learn to share it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The results are in!
> Roommates Dan and Yvonne have earned an honorable mention. Here it is:
> @DE42 @Yvonne G


Oh good. Because I lost count while reading all your posts. They were so goooooooooooddddddddd


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> In the third place are:
> @Tidgy’s Dad and @Bee62
> with 24 points each.
> You have won:
> View attachment 228592
> 
> Now you will have to learn to share it.


Yayyyy for Adam and Sabine.[emoji259] [emoji126] [emoji255] [emoji217]


----------



## Kristoff

In the second place is...
@Moozillion
with 30 points! 
You have won:


and a box of the best Danish chocolates


Pickup in person only. But hurry - I’ve already opened the box!


----------



## Kristoff

In the first place is... *drumroll*
@CarolM
with a whopping 32 points!
You’ve won:


And the said Danish chocolates:


I hope you like marzipan. If not, there’s a substitute:


And the best part - you’re invited to have dinner with me tonight at 6 pm. Don’t be late


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> In the second place is...
> @Moozillion
> with 30 points!
> You have won:
> View attachment 228593
> 
> and a box of the best Danish chocolates
> View attachment 228594
> 
> Pickup in person only. But hurry - I’ve already opened the box!


Whahaha. Well done Bea.[emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> In the first place is... *drumroll*
> @CarolM
> with a whopping 32 points!
> You’ve won:
> View attachment 228595
> 
> And the said Danish chocolates:
> View attachment 228596
> 
> I hope you like marzipan. If not, there’s a substitute:
> View attachment 228597
> 
> And the best part - you’re invited to have dinner with me tonight at 6 pm. Don’t be late


Wooohoooo. Yayyyy. Thank you I like eating dinner that I don't have to cook. And the chocolates are yummmmmmmmmy. I 'll share them with everyone. Please take whichever one is your favorite. And one more just because. That is if there are enough.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> In the first place is... *drumroll*
> @CarolM
> with a whopping 32 points!
> You’ve won:
> View attachment 228595
> 
> And the said Danish chocolates:
> View attachment 228596
> 
> I hope you like marzipan. If not, there’s a substitute:
> View attachment 228597
> 
> And the best part - you’re invited to have dinner with me tonight at 6 pm. Don’t be late


Your 6pm or my 6pm? Just to be sure I am not late.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Your 6pm or my 6pm? Just to be sure I am not late.



Sorry, I forgot it wasn’t a test anymore. My 6 pm.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sorry, I forgot it wasn’t a test anymore. My 6 pm.


Whahaha.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> In the second place is...
> @Moozillion
> with 30 points!
> You have won:
> View attachment 228593
> 
> and a box of the best Danish chocolates
> View attachment 228594
> 
> Pickup in person only. But hurry - I’ve already opened the box!



YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!![emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You can see the Tower of London from your window?


Noooooooooo, that would be strange, but I can see the dark, cloudy and rainy skies from my window too.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon everyone sorry iv not been about in sometime hope everyone is ok


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Fair enough. +5


Thank you ! Sometimes it makes sense when you had been bad in school .... hahahaha


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> If you think academic year, it was 10. Close enough! +3


Thank you ! To be close to nice things is always good !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> That’s one way of looking at it. +5


Thank you again.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Perfectly identified. +5


I am very familiar with them. They always pass my house when flying back in the south again .....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Don’t need to know how you’d get it back


Why not ? It is very natural....


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon everyone sorry iv not been about in sometime hope everyone is ok


Hi there.

How is your back doing? Are you recovering nicely?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’d say it’s not the box to put perfect macarons into but 18 could be the right answer. +4


I`ll take the box even when it is unperfect when Bea fills it with her perfect, yummy cookies ! DEAL ?????
@Moozillion


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Hi there.
> 
> How is your back doing? Are you recovering nicely?



No carol not good the op was in sucsessful n now got spondylosis starting on my 4/5and 6 vertebra so not good really how r u doin


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I wonder. Had the same problem, and I know what I put in that pot was just coffee. Is the leprechaun back by any chance? The coffee had an Irish feel to it, now that you mention it...


Not the Leprechaun. John was back ! I think he dipped a bit of fine scottish whisky in the coffee.
*J O H N ????? @johnandjade *


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> In the third place are:
> @Tidgy’s Dad and @Bee62
> with 24 points each.
> You have won:
> View attachment 228592
> 
> Now you will have to learn to share it.


Learn to share ? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! It`s mine and I take it with me and never give it back !!!!! I am sooooo selfish !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> The results are in!
> Roommates Dan and Yvonne have earned an honorable mention. Here it is:
> @DE42 @Yvonne G


Congrats ! To be honerable is always good !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy for Adam and Sabine.[emoji259] [emoji126] [emoji255] [emoji217]


Thank you !!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for me ..... Who is Adam ??


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> In the second place is...
> @Moozillion
> with 30 points!
> You have won:
> View attachment 228593
> 
> and a box of the best Danish chocolates
> View attachment 228594
> 
> Pickup in person only. But hurry - I’ve already opened the box!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Bea ! Congrats, but i warn you: Don`t taste Danish chocolates, they are terrible: Too much sugar, too much colour..... too much Denmark ..... Bleuch !
Your cookies are the best in the world !!!!!
@Moozillion


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> In the first place is... *drumroll*
> @CarolM
> with a whopping 32 points!
> You’ve won:
> View attachment 228595
> 
> And the said Danish chocolates:
> View attachment 228596
> 
> I hope you like marzipan. If not, there’s a substitute:
> View attachment 228597
> 
> And the best part - you’re invited to have dinner with me tonight at 6 pm. Don’t be late


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Carol ! Congrats !
You know what I think about Danish chocolates ....... Urghhh..... Bleuch..... Be careful.
I think the dinner with Lena will be extraordinary fine !


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> No carol not good the op was in sucsessful n now got spondylosis starting on my 4/5and 6 vertebra so not good really how r u doin


Hello Laura, sorry to hear that your back is not good. Do you have pain ? Can you sit and walk ?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura, sorry to hear that your back is not good. Do you have pain ? Can you sit and walk ?



I am in lots of pain I can sit but have to keep moving and repositioning myself coz of pain I can walk short distances but longer distance iv got crutches n wheelchair I try to walk as much as I can how r u Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I am in lots of pain I can sit but have to keep moving and repositioning myself coz of pain I can walk short distances but longer distance iv got crutches n wheelchair I try to walk as much as I can how r u Sabine


So sorry to hear about your pain. It makes me sad that you had to suffer so much pain. What do the doctors say ? Is there anything which could be done to easier your pain with another op ?
I am fine. Life is good. I wish I could give you some of my health.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> So sorry to hear about your pain. It makes me sad that you had to suffer so much pain. What do the doctors say ? Is there anything which could be done to easier your pain with another op ?
> I am fine. Life is good. I wish I could give you some of my health.



No the doctors say there is no surgery which will help at the moment the surgery to help relieve the numbness in my right side was in successful so I’m on lots of tablets to try to counteract the pain n I’m awaiting further tests n scans on my nerve I’m glad u r ok Sabine


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. The problem is we can't be sure. But my theory is that women tend to refer to their hatchlings as "her/she" whereas the men would refer to them as "him/he" until confirmed!


I am a she and I call Clunker a him/he..


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why not ? It is very natural....



I have NOT seen that!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Not the Leprechaun. John was back ! I think he dipped a bit of fine scottish whisky in the coffee.
> *J O H N ????? @johnandjade *



Sherlock! You must be right! 
*J O H N !!!!!! @johnandjade *


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Bea ! Congrats, but i warn you: Don`t taste Danish chocolates, they are terrible: Too much sugar, too much colour..... too much Denmark ..... Bleuch !
> Your cookies are the best in the world !!!!!
> @Moozillion



You realize she says that so that you give those chocolates to her, Bea. @Moozillion
I’m happy to believe your cookies are the best but I’d rather know that for certain. And there’s only one way to make that happen. Hint hint


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Carol ! Congrats !
> You know what I think about Danish chocolates ....... Urghhh..... Bleuch..... Be careful.
> I think the dinner with Lena will be extraordinary fine !



Carol, please see my post to Bea. Do NOT trust anyone who says Summerbird chocolates aren’t the best — and that you should give it to them instead. Many people might try this. 
@CarolM


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Why not ? It is very natural....


Hm-m-m. . . those legs look suspiciously like John's. @johnandjade ???


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> No carol not good the op was in sucsessful n now got spondylosis starting on my 4/5and 6 vertebra so not good really how r u doin


Oh no. That does not sound good at all. It is horrible that with todays technology that there are still some problems they cannot fix. I hope that something happens to help you come right. Thinking of you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Learn to share ? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ! It`s mine and I take it with me and never give it back !!!!! I am sooooo selfish !


Tut tut tut Sabine. Now be nice.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you !!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for me ..... Who is Adam ??


Oh I don't know. Nobody important. Just the OVERLORD of the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Carol ! Congrats !
> You know what I think about Danish chocolates ....... Urghhh..... Bleuch..... Be careful.
> I think the dinner with Lena will be extraordinary fine !


I am looking forward to dinner. Yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am a she and I call Clunker a him/he..


Well! There goes my theory....


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I have NOT seen that!


Me neither. Didn't see anything.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Carol, please see my post to Bea. Do NOT trust anyone who says Summerbird chocolates aren’t the best — and that you should give it to them instead. Many people might try this.
> @CarolM


Oh Don't worry I didn't believe her except for the part about your dinner of course. But it is also okay because I shared the chocolates with them all anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Carol, please see my post to Bea. Do NOT trust anyone who says Summerbird chocolates aren’t the best — and that you should give it to them instead. Many people might try this.
> @CarolM


It is 18.19 over here so that means soon I get to have a very nice supper with you. Yippee.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> You realize she says that so that you give those chocolates to her, Bea. @Moozillion
> I’m happy to believe your cookies are the best but I’d rather know that for certain. And there’s only one way to make that happen. Hint hint



Oh, I am well aware that Sabine has her wiley ways!!!!!!! I am keeping my wonderful Danish chocolates for myself!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Knock knock @Kristoff


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That does not sound good at all. It is horrible that with todays technology that there are still some problems they cannot fix. I hope that something happens to help you come right. Thinking of you.



Thank u carol


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Knock knock @Kristoff


not kristof, but who's there?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Knock knock @Kristoff



Sorry, couldn’t answer the door. My hands were oily and my mouth was full!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I have NOT seen that!


Indeed not .... But you have ......


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> not kristof, but who's there?


Lol. I was arriving for dinner. But seen as you asked so nicely. Doris


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Carol, please see my post to Bea. Do NOT trust anyone who says Summerbird chocolates aren’t the best — and that you should give it to them instead. Many people might try this.
> @CarolM


No NO NO NO NO NO NO NO .... I don`t want them. No !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You realize she says that so that you give those chocolates to her, Bea. @Moozillion
> I’m happy to believe your cookies are the best but I’d rather know that for certain. And there’s only one way to make that happen. Hint hint


No NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOO I can get them here too, but I dislike them


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m. . . those legs look suspiciously like John's. @johnandjade ???


But why does he wears Janes shoes and slip ????? VERY STRANGE !!!! VERY WEIRD !!
John, I think you must explain something to us. @johnandjade


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Tut tut tut Sabine. Now be nice.


How to spell nice ? I don`t know that....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh I don't know. Nobody important. Just the OVERLORD of the CDR.


You are right ! He is and he will ever be. 
But where the heck is Adam ????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well! There goes my theory....


... and to destroy it completely: I have several torts with several male and female names.
What do you say now ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Me neither. Didn't see anything.


Too dark ???
I throw some yellyfish ! Adam has polished them and recharged their batteries. They should glow.
SPLISH - SPLASH !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Don't worry I didn't believe her except for the part about your dinner of course. But it is also okay because I shared the chocolates with them all anyway.


You can believe me ... - or not


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oh, I am well aware that Sabine has her wiley ways!!!!!!! I am keeping my wonderful Danish chocolates for myself!!!! [emoji6]


Whiley ways ? Can you explain this ?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Lol. I was arriving for dinner. But seen as you asked so nicely. Doris


LOL! Doris who?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> But why does he wears Janes shoes and slip ????? VERY STRANGE !!!! VERY WEIRD !!
> John, I think you must explain something to us. @johnandjade


You obviously haven't seen John in his French maid attire.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a puzzle for you all. Where's the cat? Sabine, you should get this one. Your eye is trained to see cats:


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You obviously haven't seen John in his French maid attire.


No, seems I missed that. What a pity !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a puzzle for you all. Where's the cat? Sabine, you should get this one. Your eye is trained to see cats:
> 
> View attachment 228614


Sorry, but I don`t see a cat. Or do you have plants on your pic that are named "cat" ????


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I don`t see a cat. Or do you have plants on your pic that are named "cat" ????


LOL! No, no plants named "Cat." Mr. Kitty is curled around the stem/base of the Jade plant, around the middle of the picture, right above the clay pot in the foreground.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> No, seems I missed that. What a pity !


I'll try to find it for you, but I'm not good at 'search'ing. It's here in the cold, dark room, but many, many, many pages back.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bee62 https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-332#post-1165361


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! No, no plants named "Cat." Mr. Kitty is curled around the stem/base of the Jade plant, around the middle of the picture, right above the clay pot in the foreground.


Does he wear a cap o*f invisibility* ? I can`t see him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Does he wear a cap o*f invisibility* ? I can`t see him.


Once you see him, you can't un-see him. Here's another picture where his head is up:




He's in the maroon pot up against the house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Time for me to go feed Misty. I'll check back later.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-332#post-1165361




Oh no !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
He is very courageous to upload that pic !!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you Yvonne. That`s really funny !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Once you see him, you can't un-see him. Here's another picture where his head is up:
> 
> View attachment 228615
> 
> 
> He's in the maroon pot up against the house.


Yes ! Now I see him !!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Time for me to go feed Misty. I'll check back later.


Greetings to Misty and give a big kiss on her cold nose from me please !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are right ! He is and he will ever be.
> But where the heck is Adam ????


I think he is taking a break or Wifey is making him clean house.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ... and to destroy it completely: I have several torts with several male and female names.
> What do you say now ?


But aren't your torts older with them being established as either being female or male?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Too dark ???
> I throw some yellyfish ! Adam has polished them and recharged their batteries. They should glow.
> SPLISH - SPLASH !


Aaaaaah I am blinded by red!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Doris who?


Doris locked that is why I was knocking.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a puzzle for you all. Where's the cat? Sabine, you should get this one. Your eye is trained to see cats:
> 
> View attachment 228614


I say here.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I don`t see a cat. Or do you have plants on your pic that are named "cat" ????


Very clever.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a puzzle for you all. Where's the cat? Sabine, you should get this one. Your eye is trained to see cats:
> 
> View attachment 228614



Sleeping in the pot with the - I forget the name - tree! I think it’s the plant we call in Russian the “eternal tree”. 
Points?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Doris locked that is why I was knocking.


Lol!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-332#post-1165361



I’m not Bee but I had a peek. Oh my!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I say here.
> View attachment 228617


nope!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Once you see him, you can't un-see him. Here's another picture where his head is up:
> 
> View attachment 228615
> 
> 
> He's in the maroon pot up against the house.


Whahaha. I see him. I was going to circle that but then decided it wasn't there. Shows you always go with your first instinct.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Once you see him, you can't un-see him. Here's another picture where his head is up:
> 
> View attachment 228615
> 
> 
> He's in the maroon pot up against the house.



This one was actually more difficult to see.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh no !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> He is very courageous to upload that pic !!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you Yvonne. That`s really funny !


Seems to me that John is quite an adventurous type.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I was arriving for dinner. But seen as you asked so nicely. Doris



Doris? Doris... Lessing? Door is... locked?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Doris locked that is why I was knocking.



LOL [emoji38]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Sleeping in the pot with the - I forget the name - tree! I think it’s the plant we call in Russian the “eternal tree”.
> Points?


The plant is a variegated jade plant.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Doris? Doris... Lessing? Door is... locked?


Right. Door is ..... locked. You have to say Doris fast then it sounds like door is


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> But aren't your torts older with them being established as either being female or male?


No. my torts are all still young so it is only a guess if they are male or female.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> nope!


Remind me never to play hide and seek with your Kitty.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No. my torts are all still young so it is only a guess if they are male or female.


Ahh okay. Then my theory is really up the pole now. ( that is another way to say completely wrong).
Thank you guys for derailing my theory so well. [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Doris locked that is why I was knocking.


Who is Doris ???


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Who is Doris ???


Doris = door is. Say Doris fast.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> This one was actually more difficult to see.


In my TORTPOISE parcel I`ve got a lovely little book from Bea which is called: "Find the cat". All pages show different pics where a cat is hidden, but it is very difficult to find them. It is very funny.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me for the evening. I am going to say Good Night and sleep tight. Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Doris = door is. Say Doris fast.







Aaarrrgghhhh !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well that is me for the evening. I am going to say Good Night and sleep tight. Not see you tomorrow.


What ? Nothing to write about your dinner with Lena ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What ? Nothing to write about your dinner with Lena ?


Oh sorry. It was wonderful. She is an awesome cook. I also really enjoy food that I don't have to cook myself. I had roast chicken steak (which is a piece of chicken with the bone out) roast butternut, zuchini, green pepper, red onion. And Baked chips. It was really yummy and very filling. Had no room left for desert.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Aaarrrgghhhh !


Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh sorry. It was wonderful. She is an awesome cook. I also really enjoy food that I don't have to cook myself. I had roast chicken steak (which is a piece of chicken with the bone out) roast butternut, zuchini, green pepper, red onion. And Baked chips. It was really yummy and very filling. Had no room left for desert.[emoji6]


Hmmmm, that sounds very yummy ! I can understand that you are fed and tired now.
Sleep well and not to see you tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Don't hurt yourself.


No, it is only my avatar ... LOL


----------



## DE42

Well I spent the night in the ER.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well I spent the night in the ER.


Good evening Dan.
What is the ER ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Dan.
> What is the ER ?


Emergency Room. Emergency medical.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Well I spent the night in the ER.



[emoji33] Oh, NO!! 
Are you ok?


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33] Oh, NO!!
> Are you ok?


I'm doing better now. I'm not sure what happened and they don't either. I went from perfectly normal to having double vision, everything spinning on me, and feeling sick within 2 hours. I was released this morning at 6:00am. I'm doing ok now but they said if it happens again to come back.


----------



## Stuart S.

Just had to introduce the newest member of the family...


----------



## Stuart S.

Presleigh Belle
Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️


----------



## DE42

Stuart S. said:


> Presleigh Belle
> Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️
> View attachment 228621
> View attachment 228622
> View attachment 228623
> View attachment 228624


Precious and beautiful name.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Emergency Room. Emergency medical.


Oh, why ??


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I'm doing better now. I'm not sure what happened and they don't either. I went from perfectly normal to having double vision, everything spinning on me, and feeling sick within 2 hours. I was released this morning at 6:00am. I'm doing ok now but they said if it happens again to come back.



Oh, that sounds MISERABLE![emoji20]
I’m glad you’re better and I hope whatever it was STAYS GONE!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Presleigh Belle
> Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️
> View attachment 228621
> View attachment 228622
> View attachment 228623
> View attachment 228624



BEAUTIFUL!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm doing better now. I'm not sure what happened and they don't either. I went from perfectly normal to having double vision, everything spinning on me, and feeling sick within 2 hours. I was released this morning at 6:00am. I'm doing ok now but they said if it happens again to come back.


I hope you are okay now.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> Presleigh Belle
> Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️
> View attachment 228621
> View attachment 228622
> View attachment 228623
> View attachment 228624


Hello new earthling Presleigh Belle. 
Congrats to the parents. It is a little wonder when a child is born.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Doris = door is. Say Doris fast.


It loses the humor whenyou have to explain it.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I'm doing better now. I'm not sure what happened and they don't either. I went from perfectly normal to having double vision, everything spinning on me, and feeling sick within 2 hours. I was released this morning at 6:00am. I'm doing ok now but they said if it happens again to come back.


Vertigo?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Vertigo?


Yes but not sure what the cause was.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It loses the humor whenyou have to explain it.


It was not Carols fault. I did not understand it.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yes but not sure what the cause was.


I hope it is gone whatever it was causing it.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Yes but not sure what the cause was.


Hope you're better soon, Dan!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm doing better now. I'm not sure what happened and they don't either. I went from perfectly normal to having double vision, everything spinning on me, and feeling sick within 2 hours. I was released this morning at 6:00am. I'm doing ok now but they said if it happens again to come back.


I am so sorry to hear this. Be careful and look after yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Presleigh Belle
> Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️
> View attachment 228621
> View attachment 228622
> View attachment 228623
> View attachment 228624


Oh beautiful. Welcome Presleigh Belle.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It loses the humor whenyou have to explain it.


I know. But Sabine wanted to know.


----------



## Kristoff

Stuart S. said:


> Presleigh Belle
> Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️
> View attachment 228621
> View attachment 228622
> View attachment 228623
> View attachment 228624



She is so precious! 
One forgets how tiny they are when just born.


----------



## Stuart S.

Oh she’s so tiny! Here’s a couple more pictures


----------



## DE42

Stuart S. said:


> Oh she’s so tiny! Here’s a couple more pictures
> View attachment 228694
> View attachment 228695


Both great pictures  a beautiful family.


----------



## Stuart S.

DE42 said:


> Both great pictures  a beautiful family.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Kristoff

Stuart S. said:


> Oh she’s so tiny! Here’s a couple more pictures
> View attachment 228694
> View attachment 228695



Aw, the look on the Big Sister’s face! Not showing this to my daughter — she might get ideas 
So cute!


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Oh she’s so tiny! Here’s a couple more pictures
> View attachment 228694
> View attachment 228695


So sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aw, the look on the Big Sister’s face! Not showing this to my daughter — she might get ideas
> So cute!


Lol. Perish the thought.


----------



## CarolM

So I got my new glasses today. One for reading and one for far sight. The problem is that my eyes have to get used to the new strength now. I am wearing the reading glasses for my phone but whenever I glance at the TV it goes out of focus. Sigh. Gone are the days where I can do both at the same time. I am going to have to choose which one I want to do from now on. Growing older sucks. Just saying!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> So I got my new glasses today. One for reading and one for far sight. The problem is that my eyes have to get used to the new strength now. I am wearing the reading glasses for my phone but whenever I glance at the TV it goes out of focus. Sigh. Gone are the days where I can do both at the same time. I am going to have to choose which one I want to do from now on. Growing older sucks. Just saying!!


I have three pair of glasses - one with Progressive/Transition lenses, one for far vision (for watching TV) and one for close up vision (for the Kindle and reading). The Progressive lenses are a no-line bi or tri focal and the transitions are the kind that turn into sunglasses. This system (three pairs of glasses) works well for me, because it's uncomfortable looking at the computer screen and having to tilt my head up or down to see clearly, so the close-up glasses work great for that. Same with the TV. I used to hate it having to tilt my head up or down to find a comfortable place to see the TV clearly and to have to stay in that position. Now, with the far vision only glasses, I can lean back, sit forward, be in almost any position and still see the TV clearly. It's a bit expensive, but the older you get the less your eyes change, so new glasses don't happen very often (unless your cat knocks them into the garbage and you put out the garbage not knowing your glasses are in there).


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have three pair of glasses - one with Progressive/Transition lenses, one for far vision (for watching TV) and one for close up vision (for the Kindle and reading). The Progressive lenses are a no-line bi or tri focal and the transitions are the kind that turn into sunglasses. This system (three pairs of glasses) works well for me, because it's uncomfortable looking at the computer screen and having to tilt my head up or down to see clearly, so the close-up glasses work great for that. Same with the TV. I used to hate it having to tilt my head up or down to find a comfortable place to see the TV clearly and to have to stay in that position. Now, with the far vision only glasses, I can lean back, sit forward, be in almost any position and still see the TV clearly. It's a bit expensive, but the older you get the less your eyes change, so new glasses don't happen very often (unless your cat knocks them into the garbage and you put out the garbage not knowing your glasses are in there).


Oh crap. That would be an expensive accident. When I first had to have the reading glasses they gave me bi-focals which were a complete nightmare pretty much as you described with have to focus. I laterally had to stay dead still to see properly. So went to two glasses and I became irritated having to change from reading to far sight glasses so have not been wearing them. But eyesight has gotten worse. The left eye went from 0.5 to 1 (cant remember if I am supposed to put a minus there or not) anyway I figure I better start wearing them before the eyes get even worse and my eyes have to adjust to the new strength. Optometrist mentioned something about stigmatism in the one eye. They are a pain but things are definitly clearer. Hadn't realised how blurry it had become. I take my hat off to you coping with three.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh crap. That would be an expensive accident. When I first had to have the reading glasses they gave me bi-focals which were a complete nightmare pretty much as you described with have to focus. I laterally had to stay dead still to see properly. So went to two glasses and I became irritated having to change from reading to far sight glasses so have not been wearing them. But eyesight has gotten worse. The left eye went from 0.5 to 1 (cant remember if I am supposed to put a minus there or not) anyway I figure I better start wearing them before the eyes get even worse and my eyes have to adjust to the new strength. Optometrist mentioned something about stigmatism in the one eye. They are a pain but things are definitly clearer. Hadn't realised how blurry it had become. I take my hat off to you coping with three.


It's no big deal. Most of the time I wear the Progressives. I only switch when reading or watching tv.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I have three pair of glasses - one with Progressive/Transition lenses, one for far vision (for watching TV) and one for close up vision (for the Kindle and reading). The Progressive lenses are a no-line bi or tri focal and the transitions are the kind that turn into sunglasses. This system (three pairs of glasses) works well for me, because it's uncomfortable looking at the computer screen and having to tilt my head up or down to see clearly, so the close-up glasses work great for that. Same with the TV. I used to hate it having to tilt my head up or down to find a comfortable place to see the TV clearly and to have to stay in that position. Now, with the far vision only glasses, I can lean back, sit forward, be in almost any position and still see the TV clearly. It's a bit expensive, but the older you get the less your eyes change, so new glasses don't happen very often (unless your cat knocks them into the garbage and you put out the garbage not knowing your glasses are in there).



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Bambam1989

We live about 15 miles from a military base. Every once in a while we hear the practicing with heavy artillery, tanks, or something. They are playing with some awfully big mortars today.. it's making my house shake!
Boom...BOOOMM!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> We live about 15 miles from a military base. Every once in a while we hear the practicing with heavy artillery, tanks, or something. They are playing with some awfully big mortars today.. it's making my house shake!
> Boom...BOOOMM!


Not nice. How does clunker handle it?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Not nice. How does clunker handle it?


Clunker is sprawled out asleep in his food bowl... Today was mazuri day and he ate until he was too stuffed to walk![emoji28] 
The entire house rattling is not enough to stir him from his food induced coma.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker is sprawled out asleep in his food bowl... Today was mazuri day and he ate until he was too stuffed to walk![emoji28]
> The entire house rattling is not enough to stir him from his food induced coma.


Whahsha.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening folks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening folks.


Howdy!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy!


Quite here ? Isn`t it ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Quite here ? Isn`t it ?


Yip it is. It is 01.00 in the morning here. So popped in to say Good Night.


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm here, just hanging out in the shadows.


----------



## CarolM

Good Night All.
Sleep tight. Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yip it is. It is 01.00 in the morning here. So popped in to say Good Night.


I am one hour behind you. It is 0:00. Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm here, just hanging out in the shadows.


Don`t let the vampires bite you !


----------



## Bee62

I say Good night too.


----------



## Moozillion

Has anyone heard from our Fearless Leader? He doesn’t seem to have been around for a few days now.[emoji15]


----------



## Maro2Bear

And to all a good night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone!
Happy Friday 
I hope everyone is well


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Don`t let the vampires bite you !


No worries, I ate alot of garlic today.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I say Good night too.


Good night sweet Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Has anyone heard from our Fearless Leader? He doesn’t seem to have been around for a few days now.[emoji15]



Do you think we should start worrying ....maybe he has been abducted in a tortoise aliens's attempt to get the tortoise girl downstairs to believe her pet human is growing?


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> No carol not good the op was in sucsessful n now got spondylosis starting on my 4/5and 6 vertebra so not good really how r u doin



Sorry to hear that Laura


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I don`t see a cat. Or do you have plants on your pic that are named "cat" ????



I did. I spotted the cat straight away  Do I get points @Yvonne G?


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Presleigh Belle
> Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️
> View attachment 228621
> View attachment 228622
> View attachment 228623
> View attachment 228624



Oh how gorgeous! Welcome to TFO Persleigh Belle  [emoji173]️

Thank you for the pictures @Stuart S.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So I got my new glasses today. One for reading and one for far sight. The problem is that my eyes have to get used to the new strength now. I am wearing the reading glasses for my phone but whenever I glance at the TV it goes out of focus. Sigh. Gone are the days where I can do both at the same time. I am going to have to choose which one I want to do from now on. Growing older sucks. Just saying!!



I have varifocals now. Worth every penny!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Has anyone heard from our Fearless Leader? He doesn’t seem to have been around for a few days now.[emoji15]



He’s not with me.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another early start for the last day of the trade show. I have talked to hundreds, if not thousands, of people from all over the world. 

Great fun, but we have a stack of throat lozenges on the stand now! 

I photographed the Monument yesterday! Where the great fire of London started in 1666



And last night we went to dinner at a restaurant in the O2... the Millennium Dome built for an exhibition in 2000, now a big events space with a cinema, bowling, night club and restaurants. We only ate...no energy for anything else. 

You cross the docks and the river Thames on the cable car



You get a good view of the white O2 dome with Canary Wharf business district behind and to the right 



And a view the other way.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another early start for the last day of the trade show. I have talked to hundreds, if not thousands, of people from all over the world.
> 
> Great fun, but we have a stack of throat lozenges on the stand now!
> 
> I photographed the Monument yesterday! Where the great fire of London started in 1666
> View attachment 228793
> 
> 
> And last night we went to dinner at a restaurant in the O2... the Millennium Dome built for an exhibition in 2000, now a big events space with a cinema, bowling, night club and restaurants. We only ate...no energy for anything else.
> 
> You cross the docks and the river Thames on the cable car
> View attachment 228794
> 
> 
> You get a good view of the white O2 dome with Canary Wharf business district behind and to the right
> View attachment 228795
> 
> 
> And a view the other way.
> View attachment 228796


Oh those are stunning views. Thank you for sharing again. Enjoy the last day.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Has anyone heard from our Fearless Leader? He doesn’t seem to have been around for a few days now.[emoji15]


No, I am wondering too what happend. He was last time online on wednesday.
Hopefully there is nothing worse with him.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone!
> Happy Friday
> I hope everyone is well


Hi Noel, I am little bit late. Happy Saturday for you and big kisses for your big dinosaurs.
For you a big electronic hug. I think you don`t want a kiss from me ....


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> No worries, I ate alot of garlic today.


That should help.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And to all a good night.


For you too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night sweet Sabine.


.... you often make me smile.... Thank you ! 
DITTO !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Do you think we should start worrying ....maybe he has been abducted in a tortoise aliens's attempt to get the tortoise girl downstairs to believe her pet human is growing?


Maybe he ate too much of Lena`s birthday cake .... ?????


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe he ate too much of Lena`s birthday cake .... ?????


You are right. Maybe it wasn't the coffee after all but the cake?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another early start for the last day of the trade show. I have talked to hundreds, if not thousands, of people from all over the world.
> 
> Great fun, but we have a stack of throat lozenges on the stand now!
> 
> I photographed the Monument yesterday! Where the great fire of London started in 1666
> View attachment 228793
> 
> 
> And last night we went to dinner at a restaurant in the O2... the Millennium Dome built for an exhibition in 2000, now a big events space with a cinema, bowling, night club and restaurants. We only ate...no energy for anything else.
> 
> You cross the docks and the river Thames on the cable car
> View attachment 228794
> 
> 
> You get a good view of the white O2 dome with Canary Wharf business district behind and to the right
> View attachment 228795
> 
> 
> And a view the other way.
> View attachment 228796


Fantastic views. Thank you Linda.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You are right. Maybe it wasn't the coffee after all but the cake?


Hopefully he has no CDR men flu.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully he has no CDR men flu.


Sending garlic, ginger, honey, lemon his way in case he does.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sending garlic, ginger, honey, lemon his way in case he does.
> View attachment 228801
> View attachment 228802
> View attachment 228803
> View attachment 228804


That looks good for a healthy medicine against flu and cough.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another early start for the last day of the trade show. I have talked to hundreds, if not thousands, of people from all over the world.
> 
> Great fun, but we have a stack of throat lozenges on the stand now!
> 
> I photographed the Monument yesterday! Where the great fire of London started in 1666
> View attachment 228793
> 
> 
> And last night we went to dinner at a restaurant in the O2... the Millennium Dome built for an exhibition in 2000, now a big events space with a cinema, bowling, night club and restaurants. We only ate...no energy for anything else.
> 
> You cross the docks and the river Thames on the cable car
> View attachment 228794
> 
> 
> You get a good view of the white O2 dome with Canary Wharf business district behind and to the right
> View attachment 228795
> 
> 
> And a view the other way.
> View attachment 228796



WOW!!! Just amazing!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Do you think we should start worrying ....maybe he has been abducted in a tortoise aliens's attempt to get the tortoise girl downstairs to believe her pet human is growing?



Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33] An interstellar version of Esio Trot??!?!?!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello peeps


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I did. I spotted the cat straight away  Do I get points @Yvonne G?


nope. only our absent fearless leader can give points.


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That looks good for a healthy medicine against flu and cough.


I have heard they have all the natural ingredients for flu fighting.


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Happy Birthday. Hope it is an awesome one.


----------



## Moozillion

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Did anybody else's TFO stop for a while? Almost had a panic attack when I couldn't log in with the app or website version!


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Did anybody else's TFO stop for a while? Almost had a panic attack when I couldn't log in with the app or website version!



Yes. Mine quit for a while but seems ok now.
Probably the meerkats.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. The show is over and I’m home.... and the forum was down when I wanted to chat  And geckotalk too 

Anyway, as the Docklands Light Railway has been more than a little troublesome this week, I decided to change my route today which meant I used the cable car again today. 

This morning was beautiful. It was sunny and peaceful... a bit chilly, but who cares?! 







And this afternoon was wet, windy and rather scary on the way back as the cable car swung about!

Anyway, we had a brilliant time. Met lots of forum members and encouraged a lot more to join. So now I need to put my feet up and recover before our next event... the conference in May.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Yes. Mine quit for a while but seems ok now.
> Probably the meerkats.


Darn meerkats![emoji35]


----------



## Kristoff

I also had the meerkat problem on and off for the past couple of days.  
Wanted to share some signs of spring with you. (Although it will still be a while before it’s actually here.)


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Did anybody else's TFO stop for a while? Almost had a panic attack when I couldn't log in with the app or website version!


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. The show is over and I’m home.... and the forum was down when I wanted to chat  And geckotalk too
> 
> Anyway, as the Docklands Light Railway has been more than a little troublesome this week, I decided to change my route today which meant I used the cable car again today.
> 
> This morning was beautiful. It was sunny and peaceful... a bit chilly, but who cares?!
> View attachment 228828
> 
> View attachment 228829
> 
> View attachment 228830
> 
> 
> And this afternoon was wet, windy and rather scary on the way back as the cable car swung about!
> 
> Anyway, we had a brilliant time. Met lots of forum members and encouraged a lot more to join. So now I need to put my feet up and recover before our next event... the conference in May.


Enjoy your break. You deserve it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I also had the meerkat problem on and off for the past couple of days.
> Wanted to share some signs of spring with you. (Although it will still be a while before it’s actually here.)
> View attachment 228833


Yay. What are the red things?


----------



## CarolM

Well I need to go to bed at a decent time tonight as I have had a long day today with another one expected tomorrow. Good night all and sleep tight. Mind the bed bugs, vampires and anything that goes bump in the night don't bite. Not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

@dea42 Dan just quickly checking in with you after you Er stint. You okay still?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay Guys. I need some help please. I have decided that Baby's name "Baby" is becoming too complicated so I need to change it. Can any of you make some suggestions?


Adam. 
Best name ever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm... Saffron? I also like the name Rue.


And Adam. 
I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who`s not playing nice ?
> First grumble like a bad tiger and then turn into a paper tiger without theeth ?( You )


What did I win?


----------



## Bambam1989

Hi Adam, hope you are well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The results are in!
> Roommates Dan and Yvonne have earned an honorable mention. Here it is:
> @DE42 @Yvonne G


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I won!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> @dea42 Dan just quickly checking in with you after you Er stint. You okay still?


Yes I'm ok. Than you for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> In the third place are:
> @Tidgy’s Dad and @Bee62
> with 24 points each.
> You have won:
> View attachment 228592
> 
> Now you will have to learn to share it.


What?
There must be some mistake. 
I demand a recount. 
And Sabine says I can have her points and medal anyway. 
So I win.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> In the first place is... *drumroll*
> @CarolM
> with a whopping 32 points!
> You’ve won:
> View attachment 228595
> 
> And the said Danish chocolates:
> View attachment 228596
> 
> I hope you like marzipan. If not, there’s a substitute:
> View attachment 228597
> 
> And the best part - you’re invited to have dinner with me tonight at 6 pm. Don’t be late


Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Carol is actually another name for Adam. 
So therefore Adam won.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon everyone sorry iv not been about in sometime hope everyone is ok


Nice to hear from you, Laura! 
Thanks for the card. 
Hope you are feeling somewhat better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why not ? It is very natural....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> No carol not good the op was in sucsessful n now got spondylosis starting on my 4/5and 6 vertebra so not good really how r u doin


Oh, no! 
That's terrible, does that mean another op?


----------



## Moozillion

Glad to see you back, Adam![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Bea ! Congrats, but i warn you: Don`t taste Danish chocolates, they are terrible: Too much sugar, too much colour..... too much Denmark ..... Bleuch !
> Your cookies are the best in the world !!!!!
> @Moozillion


This is all true! 

But minus points to Sabine for trying to steal my medal.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to hear from you, Laura!
> Thanks for the card.
> Hope you are feeling somewhat better.



U welcome adam hope u wifey n tidgy are ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh I don't know. Nobody important. Just the OVERLORD of the CDR.


Darklord!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are right ! He is and he will ever be.
> But where the heck is Adam ????


Here! 
Here! 
I was lost in corner 9 but i'm back now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a puzzle for you all. Where's the cat? Sabine, you should get this one. Your eye is trained to see cats:
> 
> View attachment 228614


In the toilet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'll try to find it for you, but I'm not good at 'search'ing. It's here in the cold, dark room, but many, many, many pages back.


I'm not sure my constitution's up to seeing that again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-332#post-1165361


Oh, goodness! 
Was that really nearly two and a half years ago! 
Golly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm doing better now. I'm not sure what happened and they don't either. I went from perfectly normal to having double vision, everything spinning on me, and feeling sick within 2 hours. I was released this morning at 6:00am. I'm doing ok now but they said if it happens again to come back.


Gosh, welcome back Stuart! 
It must be six months!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Presleigh Belle
> Perfectly petite at 6lbs and 19 inches [emoji173]️
> View attachment 228621
> View attachment 228622
> View attachment 228623
> View attachment 228624


Oh, my goodness! ! ! ! 
How adorable. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, my goodness! ! ! !
> How adorable.
> Congratulations!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Does he wear a cap o*f invisibility* ? I can`t see him.


I see him!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Hello Austin !
Happy Birthday ! I wish all the best for you. Have a nice day.
@Killerrookie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Oh she’s so tiny! Here’s a couple more pictures
> View attachment 228694
> View attachment 228695


Wonderful! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have three pair of glasses - one with Progressive/Transition lenses, one for far vision (for watching TV) and one for close up vision (for the Kindle and reading). The Progressive lenses are a no-line bi or tri focal and the transitions are the kind that turn into sunglasses. This system (three pairs of glasses) works well for me, because it's uncomfortable looking at the computer screen and having to tilt my head up or down to see clearly, so the close-up glasses work great for that. Same with the TV. I used to hate it having to tilt my head up or down to find a comfortable place to see the TV clearly and to have to stay in that position. Now, with the far vision only glasses, I can lean back, sit forward, be in almost any position and still see the TV clearly. It's a bit expensive, but the older you get the less your eyes change, so new glasses don't happen very often (unless your cat knocks them into the garbage and you put out the garbage not knowing your glasses are in there).


I'm the same. 
Three pairs of glasses. 
Sometimes all at once.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have heard they have all the natural ingredients for flu fighting.


Yes indeed. When you cut the garlic and and the onoin in pieces and put them to the honey you get a wonderful anti - cough medicine after a few hours. Drinking lemon with hot water is good too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Has anyone heard from our Fearless Leader? He doesn’t seem to have been around for a few days now.[emoji15]


Just suffering from excessive laziness. 
Here i am!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Did anybody else's TFO stop for a while? Almost had a panic attack when I couldn't log in with the app or website version!


No, I had no problems.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just suffering from excessive laziness.
> Here i am!


Excessive laziness or other excessive things ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here!
> Here!
> I was lost in corner 9 but i'm back now!


Good !
Good !
Good !
What did you do in corner 9 ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good !
> Good !
> Good !
> What did you do in corner 9 ?


Some things are better not known.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Do you think we should start worrying ....maybe he has been abducted in a tortoise aliens's attempt to get the tortoise girl downstairs to believe her pet human is growing?


Amazing! 
You got it exactly right!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies. Jacques has stopped eating and only wants to bask under her heat lamp. I’m very worried about her. There’s at least a possibility that I have caused her to have a Vitamin B deficiency (which makes them lose their appetite among other things) because the catfish that I gave her as the primary staple in her diet, contains an enzyme that destroys vitamin B. The other possibility, of course, is that she slowly developed an aspiration pneumonia after her near drowning in December. 
I know we all make mistakes, but I just feel so bad. [emoji20] If I lose her, I WILL get another turtle, but I SO don’t want to lose my silly little diva. [emoji22]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another early start for the last day of the trade show. I have talked to hundreds, if not thousands, of people from all over the world.
> 
> Great fun, but we have a stack of throat lozenges on the stand now!
> 
> I photographed the Monument yesterday! Where the great fire of London started in 1666
> View attachment 228793
> 
> 
> And last night we went to dinner at a restaurant in the O2... the Millennium Dome built for an exhibition in 2000, now a big events space with a cinema, bowling, night club and restaurants. We only ate...no energy for anything else.
> 
> You cross the docks and the river Thames on the cable car
> View attachment 228794
> 
> 
> You get a good view of the white O2 dome with Canary Wharf business district behind and to the right
> View attachment 228795
> 
> 
> And a view the other way.
> View attachment 228796


Lovely postcards as usual! 
Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Maybe he ate too much of Lena`s birthday cake .... ?????


Yup, that too! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad


I'w very well, thank you Sabine, how are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello peeps


Hello, Austin! 
A very happy birthday to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have lots of fun, get lots of nice presents and don't forget to save me some cake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. The show is over and I’m home.... and the forum was down when I wanted to chat  And geckotalk too
> 
> Anyway, as the Docklands Light Railway has been more than a little troublesome this week, I decided to change my route today which meant I used the cable car again today.
> 
> This morning was beautiful. It was sunny and peaceful... a bit chilly, but who cares?!
> View attachment 228828
> 
> View attachment 228829
> 
> View attachment 228830
> 
> 
> And this afternoon was wet, windy and rather scary on the way back as the cable car swung about!
> 
> Anyway, we had a brilliant time. Met lots of forum members and encouraged a lot more to join. So now I need to put my feet up and recover before our next event... the conference in May.


Most splendid! 
But I would have cared about chilly! 
*Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sounds like a productive and fun time if rather hard work. *
Yes, time to relax!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I also had the meerkat problem on and off for the past couple of days.
> Wanted to share some signs of spring with you. (Although it will still be a while before it’s actually here.)
> View attachment 228833


Nice! 
Spring is coming here, the early flowers are beginning to er, flower already!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi Adam, hope you are well!


Hi, Bambam!
Yes, all good here! 
How about you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Glad to see you back, Adam![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Glad to be back, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> U welcome adam hope u wifey n tidgy are ok


Yes, we're all great, thank you so much for asking!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bambam!
> Yes, all good here!
> How about you?


Trying to clean house... Ok I'm procrastinating again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I see him!!!!


Yup, those jellyfish are burning tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Excessive laziness or other excessive things ?


Nope, not this time, haven't touched a drop since Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good !
> Good !
> Good !
> What did you do in corner 9 ?


Tried to get out, mainly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies. Jacques has stopped eating and only wants to bask under her heat lamp. I’m very worried about her. There’s at least a possibility that I have caused her to have a Vitamin B deficiency (which makes them lose their appetite among other things) because the catfish that I gave her as the primary staple in her diet, contains an enzyme that destroys vitamin B. The other possibility, of course, is that she slowly developed an aspiration pneumonia after her near drowning in December.
> I know we all make mistakes, but I just feel so bad. [emoji20] If I lose her, I WILL get another turtle, but I SO don’t want to lose my silly little diva. [emoji22]


Oh, no! 
My stomach lurched when i read this. 
Really, really hoping that she makes it, she is so adorable. 
She pulled through in December, or at least seemed to, so i'm not giving up hope. 
Come on, Jacques!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Trying to clean house... Ok I'm procrastinating again.


I've actually done quite a bit recently. 
So that should last for the year!


----------



## DE42

I'm having a late snack of cheese and crackers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm having a late snack of cheese and crackers.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Had some earlier.
Dinner for me in a moment.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> My stomach lurched when i read this.
> Really, really hoping that she makes it, she is so adorable.
> She pulled through in December, or at least seemed to, so i'm not giving up hope.
> Come on, Jacques!


Thank you, Adam! 
Anthony P DID warn me back after the accident, that turtles can have a near-drowning, appear to recover completely, only go downhill later. I'm hoping for the best, and will continue to do whatever I can. 
I can NOT afford to take her to the exotics vet at the veterinary school, and I don't know that they would be able to do much anyway.

I will try to stimulate her with some more guppies. She really went after them, and got one, if you recall. Since I feel her life depends on her eating and/or getting back into normal turtle behavior, I will steel myself for guppy deaths, and will be grateful to them, as I was to the ghost shrimp when she first appeared to recover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Adam!
> Anthony P DID warn me back after the accident, that turtles can have a near-drowning, appear to recover completely, only go downhill later. I'm hoping for the best, and will continue to do whatever I can.
> I can NOT afford to take her to the exotics vet at the veterinary school, and I don't know that they would be able to do much anyway.
> 
> I will try to stimulate her with some more guppies. She really went after them, and got one, if you recall. Since I feel her life depends on her eating and/or getting back into normal turtle behavior, I will steel myself for guppy deaths, and will be grateful to them, as I was to the ghost shrimp when she first appeared to recover.


Yup, I remember Anthony P's warning. 
I agree about the vets, I think it's down to you, Jacques and the advice you get in the turtles section. 
Guppy deaths are acceptable in this case, i feel.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adam.
> Best name ever.


Welcome back Adam. Nice to see that you weren't abducted.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yes I'm ok. Than you for asking.


Oh glad to see that.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Darklord!


That too. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gosh, welcome back Stuart!
> It must be six months!


Getting the posts mixed up. - 1


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I see him!!!!


Well done Dan. You and JoesMum saw him straight away.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm the same.
> Three pairs of glasses.
> Sometimes all at once.


Oh my word. I am barely coping with two and you and Yvonne both have three. That would drive me insane.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes indeed. When you cut the garlic and and the onoin in pieces and put them to the honey you get a wonderful anti - cough medicine after a few hours. Drinking lemon with hot water is good too.


Garlic and onion. Must try that one. Although people would have to stay away because my breath will stink.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, I had no problems.


You were one of the lucky ones then. I thought one of those other sites were jealous of TFO and were trying to sabotage it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Amazing!
> You got it exactly right!


Whahaha. Sometimes I am psychic.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies. Jacques has stopped eating and only wants to bask under her heat lamp. I’m very worried about her. There’s at least a possibility that I have caused her to have a Vitamin B deficiency (which makes them lose their appetite among other things) because the catfish that I gave her as the primary staple in her diet, contains an enzyme that destroys vitamin B. The other possibility, of course, is that she slowly developed an aspiration pneumonia after her near drowning in December.
> I know we all make mistakes, but I just feel so bad. [emoji20] If I lose her, I WILL get another turtle, but I SO don’t want to lose my silly little diva. [emoji22]


I KNOW that you are doing everything in your power to get her healthy again. And I say it is going to come right.[emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120] [emoji120]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Trying to clean house... Ok I'm procrastinating again.


O-OOOOO


----------



## CarolM

Ok. I cannot get a screen pic but the CDR currently has Sabines toilet pic and I am commenting O-Oooooo. It is completely out of contexts and so hilarious. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I wish I knew how to take a screen pic so you can see.


----------



## CarolM

Ok lets see if I got it right.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another early start for the last day of the trade show. I have talked to hundreds, if not thousands, of people from all over the world.
> 
> Great fun, but we have a stack of throat lozenges on the stand now!
> 
> I photographed the Monument yesterday! Where the great fire of London started in 1666
> View attachment 228793
> 
> 
> And last night we went to dinner at a restaurant in the O2... the Millennium Dome built for an exhibition in 2000, now a big events space with a cinema, bowling, night club and restaurants. We only ate...no energy for anything else.
> 
> You cross the docks and the river Thames on the cable car
> View attachment 228794
> 
> 
> You get a good view of the white O2 dome with Canary Wharf business district behind and to the right
> View attachment 228795
> 
> 
> And a view the other way.
> View attachment 228796



Yay! The promised monument! 
Thank you for the postcards. Husband is going to London tomorrow. I doubt he’ll be sharing any postcards from the archive where he’ll be doing some work.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ok lets see if I got it right.
> View attachment 228867


I am not saying anything more after this. As it now reads


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yay! The promised monument!
> Thank you for the postcards. Husband is going to London tomorrow. I doubt he’ll be sharing any postcards from the archive where he’ll be doing some work.


Wishing hubby a safe trip and productive one as well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yay. What are the red things?



I’m terrible with plant names, even in my native Russian. The red things fell off a nearby tree — if that’s an explanation worth the name.  [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Yes I'm ok. Than you for asking.



Good to hear that!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m terrible with plant names, even in my native Russian. The red things fell off a nearby tree — if that’s an explanation worth the name.  [emoji85]


Lol. You sound as bad as me. Why do you think I said red things? I didn't know if they are fruit or berries or what you are supposed to call them.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I am not saying anything more after this. As it now reads
> View attachment 228868


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes indeed. When you cut the garlic and and the onoin in pieces and put them to the honey you get a wonderful anti - cough medicine after a few hours. Drinking lemon with hot water is good too.



Mix in half a liter of whiskey, and all your troubles are gone.... until the hangover next day.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Some things are better not known.



Words of wisdom!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies. Jacques has stopped eating and only wants to bask under her heat lamp. I’m very worried about her. There’s at least a possibility that I have caused her to have a Vitamin B deficiency (which makes them lose their appetite among other things) because the catfish that I gave her as the primary staple in her diet, contains an enzyme that destroys vitamin B. The other possibility, of course, is that she slowly developed an aspiration pneumonia after her near drowning in December.
> I know we all make mistakes, but I just feel so bad. [emoji20] If I lose her, I WILL get another turtle, but I SO don’t want to lose my silly little diva. [emoji22]



Oh Bea.  I have no idea about turtles, and just hope she’s back to her silly, gluttonous self soon. 
I notice that you keep blaming yourself — “I have caused” etc. But there’s no one who does everything right, and we all know you try your best to keep her happy and healthy. Please don’t feel bad.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ok lets see if I got it right.
> View attachment 228867




No one new will ever enter the CDR again!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am not saying anything more after this. As it now reads
> View attachment 228868



Yup, it’s going to be there until @Bee62 or @Tidgy’s Dad post a less scandalous picture!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No one new will ever enter the CDR again!


I know. @TIDGY'S DAAAAAAAAAAAAAD and Saaaabbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnne please change the picture........ I can't take it anymore!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Welcome back Adam. Nice to see that you weren't abducted.[emoji6]


Good morning, Carol! 
It's nice to be back.
Maybe I was abducted and then my memory wiped.
Or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. I am barely coping with two and you and Yvonne both have three. That would drive me insane.


Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am not saying anything more after this. As it now reads
> View attachment 228868


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yup, it’s going to be there until @Bee62 or @Tidgy’s Dad post a less scandalous picture!
> View attachment 228869


Good morning, Lena! 
Not got time! 
Lesson starts now! 
Will try to post later today. 
Until then we've got the panties pic, I'm afraid.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies. Jacques has stopped eating and only wants to bask under her heat lamp. I’m very worried about her. There’s at least a possibility that I have caused her to have a Vitamin B deficiency (which makes them lose their appetite among other things) because the catfish that I gave her as the primary staple in her diet, contains an enzyme that destroys vitamin B. The other possibility, of course, is that she slowly developed an aspiration pneumonia after her near drowning in December.
> I know we all make mistakes, but I just feel so bad. [emoji20] If I lose her, I WILL get another turtle, but I SO don’t want to lose my silly little diva. [emoji22]



 Get well soon Jacques


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice!
> Spring is coming here, the early flowers are beginning to er, flower already!



And here. We have snowdrops and crocuses now


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yay! The promised monument!
> Thank you for the postcards. Husband is going to London tomorrow. I doubt he’ll be sharing any postcards from the archive where he’ll be doing some work.



Whereabouts in London will he be?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’m terrible with plant names, even in my native Russian. The red things fell off a nearby tree — if that’s an explanation worth the name.  [emoji85]



A pine tree type thing? They look like yew. Poisonous!


----------



## JoesMum

I just found this picture from last year’s trade show week. Tower Bridge lit up and closing after a ship went through



@Kristoff Lena, central London is very small and it’s near impossible to go anywhere without seeing something. Your husband has no excuses unless he’s living and working in the same building which happens to have a direct entrance into the underground system


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And here. We have snowdrops and crocuses now


Lovely! 
Good afternoon, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just found this picture from last year’s trade show week. Tower Bridge lit up and closing after a ship went through
> View attachment 228878
> 
> 
> @Kristoff Lena, central London is very small and it’s near impossible to go anywhere without seeing something. Your husband has no excuses unless he’s living and working in the same building which happens to have a direct entrance into the underground system


And there are four million things to see!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh Bea.  I have no idea about turtles, and just hope she’s back to her silly, gluttonous self soon.
> I notice that you keep blaming yourself — “I have caused” etc. But there’s no one who does everything right, and we all know you try your best to keep her happy and healthy. Please don’t feel bad.



Thanks so much for your kind support!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Get well soon Jacques



Thanks so much, Linda! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I just found this picture from last year’s trade show week. Tower Bridge lit up and closing after a ship went through
> View attachment 228878
> 
> 
> @Kristoff Lena, central London is very small and it’s near impossible to go anywhere without seeing something. Your husband has no excuses unless he’s living and working in the same building which happens to have a direct entrance into the underground system



Magical photo!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Magical photo!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Good morning, Bea! 
All my love to Jacques!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> All my love to Jacques!


THanks so much, Adam!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies. Jacques has stopped eating and only wants to bask under her heat lamp. I’m very worried about her. There’s at least a possibility that I have caused her to have a Vitamin B deficiency (which makes them lose their appetite among other things) because the catfish that I gave her as the primary staple in her diet, contains an enzyme that destroys vitamin B. The other possibility, of course, is that she slowly developed an aspiration pneumonia after her near drowning in December.
> I know we all make mistakes, but I just feel so bad. [emoji20] If I lose her, I WILL get another turtle, but I SO don’t want to lose my silly little diva. [emoji22]


Hi Bea, I don`t think that Jaques develop a pneumonia. The accident is too long ago. Can you offer her food with Vitamin B ? Does she eat minced cow meat ? Or do you have some mineral/vitamin powder that you can give on her food ?
I have a vitamin supply that I can put in the drinking water of my torts.

You don`t lose Jaques, I am sure. Maybe she only needs a break in eating with all the fine things she gets from you. Don`t feel bad, you are the best Jaques mommy in the world !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Garlic and onion. Must try that one. Although people would have to stay away because my breath will stink.


When you are sick people also stay away.... having fear to get your cold or flu...
Try this, it is an old house recipe or traditional recipe from the time when people have no doctors or pharmacy where they can go to and order medicine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You were one of the lucky ones then. I thought one of those other sites were jealous of TFO and were trying to sabotage it.


I hope not. Only meerkats can be so jealous and bad.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And there are four million things to see!


That means he has to at least take one pic.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]





https://i.imgur.com/L3KRX.mp4

Toilet trained .......


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When you are sick people also stay away.... having fear to get your cold or flu...
> Try this, it is an old house recipe or traditional recipe from the time when people have no doctors or pharmacy where they can go to and order medicine.


I am going to try it next time I get sick.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I know. @TIDGY'S DAAAAAAAAAAAAAD and Saaaabbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnne please change the picture........ I can't take it anymore!!!!!!!!


Okay !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay !


Oh that is a much better picture. In fact love the face. It's Saying Whaaattts up!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh that is a much better picture. In fact love the face. It's Saying Whaaattts up!!!!!


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] Didn't change the pic yet.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh that is a much better picture. In fact love the face. It's Saying Whaaattts up!!!!!


Hi Carol, yes the look on the face is kind of naughty. Tortoises are


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, yes the look on the face is kind of naughty. Tortoises are


I wonder if they modeled E.T on a tortoise. Because that looks like E.T's face.


----------



## Bee62

Hmmm, trying another pic


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, trying another pic


Oh. What a stunming pic.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I wonder if they modeled E.T on a tortoise. Because that looks like E.T's face.


Yes, that`s what I think too. ET was an Alien-Tortoise !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, that`s what I think too. ET was an Alien-Tortoise !


Lol. I think so too.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Whahaha. I told you E.T. definitly was modeled on a tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I told you E.T. definitly was modeled on a tortoise.


They only gave him "human" eyes. All other parts are like a big old tortoise.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hi Bea, I don`t think that Jaques develop a pneumonia. The accident is too long ago. Can you offer her food with Vitamin B ? Does she eat minced cow meat ? Or do you have some mineral/vitamin powder that you can give on her food ?
> I have a vitamin supply that I can put in the drinking water of my torts.
> 
> You don`t lose Jaques, I am sure. Maybe she only needs a break in eating with all the fine things she gets from you. Don`t feel bad, you are the best Jaques mommy in the world !



Thanks so much, Bee!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️
Yes, I’m offering her food with vitamin B: I bought 2 kinds of high quality food pellets that are supplemented with vitamins. I have offered her beef liver, and salmon is still ok. I plan to buy some more guppies: they do NOT have the enzyme thiaminase, which destroys vitamin B. She also enjoyed chasing them as live prey.
Two different turtle experts have also suggested she may not be sick at all. Even though her tank is inside and I have not changed the lights or heat in any way, she may still sense that it is winter and is just slowing down naturally. 
I was very tired and upset when I posted here last night. But since one of the experts reminded me this morning that she may not be sick at all, I’m calming down somewhat.
I’m still watching her closely, and still offering food most days. 
Thanks so much for your kind support!
[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Bee!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️
> Yes, I’m offering her food with vitamin B: I bought 2 kinds of high quality food pellets that are supplemented with vitamins. I have offered her beef liver, and salmon is still ok. I plan to buy some more guppies: they do NOT have the enzyme thiaminase, which destroys vitamin B. She also enjoyed chasing them as live prey.
> Two different turtle experts have also suggested she may not be sick at all. Even though her tank is inside and I have not changed the lights or heat in any way, she may still sense that it is winter and is just slowing down naturally.
> I was very tired and upset when I posted here last night. But since one of the experts reminded me this morning that she may not be sick at all, I’m calming down somewhat.
> I’m still watching her closely, and still offering food most days.
> Thanks so much for your kind support!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2]


Hello Bea, I ask my German tortoise friend what he feeds his mud turtles. Hopefully he answers today.
I would not feed beef liver because it is too high in Vitamin A.
Guppies seem to be a very natural food for a water turtle.
All will turn out good, you will see !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Thanks for the laugh Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> They only gave him "human" eyes. All other parts are like a big old tortoise.


You are definitly right.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Bea, I ask my German tortoise friend what he feeds his mud turtles. Hopefully he answers today.
> I would not feed beef liver because it is too high in Vitamin A.
> Guppies seem to be a very natural food for a water turtle.
> All will turn out good, you will see !


I Agree, on the all will turn out good.


----------



## Bee62

I am out to feed and cuddle my cats.
See you not later again, hopefully...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, trying another pic


Soak it in beans more often! 
That is bad pyramiding!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Whereabouts in London will he be?



He’ll be somewhere in central London, staying close to Waterloo. But he’s not a postcard type, unfortunately, so I rarely get to see anything of the places he visits. (His skills with the camera are not great either, but please don’t tell him I said so.)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A pine tree type thing? They look like yew. Poisonous!



It does look quite like yew, now that you said it. Wow, you’re good with plants!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



Perfect match!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> He’ll be somewhere in central London, staying close to Waterloo. But he’s not a postcard type, unfortunately, so I rarely get to see anything of the places he visits. (His skills with the camera are not great either, but please don’t tell him I said so.)


Waterloo is lovely and central. Nice pictures of the Houses of Parliament (although Big Ben is covered in scaffolding) and the London Eye from Waterloo Bridge.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It does look quite like yew, now that you said it. Wow, you’re good with plants!



I know what I know ... and we have a yew in our garden!

I have grown up with people interested in natural history generally. Bird watchers tend to find out about plants and other wildlife when their feathered friends fail to show up... it relieves the boredom


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh that is a much better picture. In fact love the face. It's Saying Whaaattts up!!!!!


I thought it was a "I farted" face..


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I thought it was a "I farted" face..


Whaahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I thought it was a "I farted" face..


I'll remember that the next time I see that face.


----------



## DE42

Hi, everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Yay the picture has changed.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hi, everyone.


Hi Dan, how are you ? No more dizziness I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hi, everyone.


Hello, Dan! 
Good day to you!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soak it in beans more often!
> That is bad pyramiding!


Hi Adam. I soaked her in beans but she ate all !


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hi, everyone.


Hi there. How ya doing? Feeling better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam. I soaked her in beans but she ate all !



Eating substrate is not good behaviour! 
Silly tort.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yay the picture has changed.
> View attachment 228910


Can someone explain to me why pictures I upload are on the smartphone or I-phones of you ????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eating substrate is not good behaviour!
> Silly tort.


I told her so but she is stubborn.
Good evening Adam. How are you ? All students for today trough or not ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Can someone explain to me why pictures I upload are on the smartphone or I-phones of you ????


I am not sure why. It however does not go with all your pics. But I am looking forward to the E.T and tortoise pic going up soon.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am not sure why. It however does not go with all your pics. But I am looking forward to the E.T and tortoise pic going up soon.


That`s silly ! Am I something "special" ( of course I am not ) that my pics stay on your smartphones ?????
I am the queen of TFO .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am not sure why. It however does not go with all your pics. But I am looking forward to the E.T and tortoise pic going up soon.


What picture do you have at present ? The Happy Birthday picture as Stuart too ???


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan, how are you ? No more dizziness I hope.


So far none today. I think it may have been from dehydration and low potassium.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Dan!
> Good day to you!


Thank you for the well wishes. So far it's not too bad. Better than last night.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hi there. How ya doing? Feeling better?


Thanks. I'm doing ok and feeling better now. I'll be going back to work and school tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That`s silly ! Am I something "special" ( of course I am not ) that my pics stay on your smartphones ?????
> I am the queen of TFO .....



For some reason the app treats you as the Picture Master of the CDR. Only Adam has more privileges than you. It might be because you were fairly regular in the past year. Or maybe you’re just Special


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm doing ok and feeling better now. I'll be going back to work and school tomorrow.


I am glad you are doing better.


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion 
Hi Bea, my German turtle and tortoise friend answered me to your problem with Jaques. He wrote that too much of vitamins are not good for turtles and torts. The shedding of her skin could be a sign for too much vitamins in her body. He would give her any vitamins now. He feeds his turtles a mix of dryed shrimps, water fleas, insect larvas and little fish. He keeps Guppys with his turtles and they eat them sometimes when they get one.
He only feeds his turtles 2 x in winter and 3 x in summer a week !
I can only tell what he wrote, but I am sure that he is very experienced with turtles because he has many different species of water turtles and keeps them over 25 years. ( He is at my age )


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`s silly ! Am I something "special" ( of course I am not ) that my pics stay on your smartphones ?????
> I am the queen of TFO .....


Queen Bee


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What picture do you have at present ? The Happy Birthday picture as Stuart too ???


Stuart has a post under the CDR that was a screen shot of the CDR post before you go in.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> For some reason the app treats you as the Picture Master of the CDR. Only Adam has more privileges than you. It might be because you were fairly regular in the past year. Or maybe you’re just Special


HELP ! I am the picture master.... and Adam.
I am special, but in other things ...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Queen Bee
> View attachment 228913


*OH MY ............*.....


----------



## Bee62

How about this nice picture ?


----------



## Bee62

or that


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> Hi Bea, my German turtle and tortoise friend answered me to your problem with Jaques. He wrote that too much of vitamins are not good for turtles and torts. The shedding of her skin could be a sign for too much vitamins in her body. He would give her any vitamins now. He feeds his turtles a mix of dryed shrimps, water fleas, insect larvas and little fish. He keeps Guppys with his turtles and they eat them sometimes when they get one.
> He only feeds his turtles 2 x in winter and 3 x in summer a week !
> I can only tell what he wrote, but I am sure that he is very experienced with turtles because he has many different species of water turtles and keeps them over 25 years. ( He is at my age )


Oh I forgot to mention that he feeds water plants too !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> How about this nice picture ?


NO no no no. The dragon is mine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> or that


This one. [emoji6] because the dragon is mine. Sorrryyy.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> Hi Bea, my German turtle and tortoise friend answered me to your problem with Jaques. He wrote that too much of vitamins are not good for turtles and torts. The shedding of her skin could be a sign for too much vitamins in her body. He would give her any vitamins now. He feeds his turtles a mix of dryed shrimps, water fleas, insect larvas and little fish. He keeps Guppys with his turtles and they eat them sometimes when they get one.
> He only feeds his turtles 2 x in winter and 3 x in summer a week !
> I can only tell what he wrote, but I am sure that he is very experienced with turtles because he has many different species of water turtles and keeps them over 25 years. ( He is at my age )



Thank you, Bee!!!
The reason i was concerned about vitamins is because although I feed her different things, I use catfish as her primary food. I did not know until I was told just a few days ago that catfish contains an enzyme called thiaminase. This enzyme destroys vitamin B. She had been improving after her accident, but has now stopped eating. Loss of appetite can be a sign of vitamin B deficiency (not enough vitamin B).


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> NO no no no. The dragon is mine.


I like dragons too. Want to have one as in "Games of Thrones".


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Bee!!!
> The reason i was concerned about vitamins is because although I feed her different things, I use catfish as her primary food. I did not know until I was told just a few days ago that catfish contains an enzyme called thiaminase. This enzyme destroys vitamin B. She had been improving after her accident, but has now stopped eating. Loss of appetite can be a sign of vitamin B deficiency (not enough vitamin B).


But in every "allround" vitamin supplies for torts is too much vitamin A. You should find a supplie only with vitamin B.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I told her so but she is stubborn.
> Good evening Adam. How are you ? All students for today trough or not ?


Finished now! 
Two days off. 
Just catching up with my Doctor Who! 
Up to 2010 now! 
I'm very well, thanks. 
You?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes. So far it's not too bad. Better than last night.


Good! 
Hopefully a bit better every day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> For some reason the app treats you as the Picture Master of the CDR. Only Adam has more privileges than you. It might be because you were fairly regular in the past year. Or maybe you’re just Special


She is special! 
But I have more privileges.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished now!
> Two days off.
> Just catching up with my Doctor Who!
> Up to 2010 now!
> I'm very well, thanks.
> You?


Me too ( well ).
A good health, enough to eat, a warm house, beautiful torts/animals and my friends here in the CDR.
What do you want more ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is special!
> But I have more privileges.


----------



## DE42

Rough night tonight.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Rough night tonight.


Why ???


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> But in every "allround" vitamin supplies for torts is too much vitamin A. You should find a supplie only with vitamin B.


She has never gotten any supplements yet. I fed her on juvenile pellets when she was very little and fed her only "real" food for over a year now: pieces of catfish, salmon, chicken, pork chop, pot roast, shrimp, scallops, crab etc. So I really don't think her skin shedding is due to excessive vitamins.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Rough night tonight.


Sorry.  I hope things improve for you.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Why ???


Depression, self loathing, thoughts of suicide. 

I'm attempting to combat it with some alcohol at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me too ( well ).
> A good health, enough to eat, a warm house, beautiful torts/animals and my friends here in the CDR.
> What do you want more ???


Fossils. 
More cheese than I can eat. 
Toilet roll.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Depression, self loathing, thoughts of suicide.
> 
> I'm attempting to combat it with some alcohol at the moment.


But why ? What happend ?


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Depression, self loathing, thoughts of suicide.
> 
> I'm attempting to combat it with some alcohol at the moment.


suicidal thoughts plus alcohol????


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> But why ? What happend ?


Just been a hard weekend. It started yesterday buy I've not been able to shake it. Being alone, not able to work or goto school after being sick. I have visited mom and dad but it's not really been enough. It don't fill the hole in my heart and soul. And it builds. Harder and harder until I can think of nothing else.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> suicidal thoughts plus alcohol????


Most of the time it actually helps. For the moment anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Rough night tonight.


Oh, dear. 
What's up?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Just been a hard weekend. It started yesterday buy I've not been able to shake it. Being alone, not able to work or goto school after being sick. I have visited mom and dad but it's not really been enough. It don't fill the hole in my heart and soul. And it builds. Harder and harder until I can think of nothing else.


You are not alone. Think of the new friends you have made here in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Depression, self loathing, thoughts of suicide.
> 
> I'm attempting to combat it with some alcohol at the moment.


Probably won't really help.
Alcohol is better drunk when happy, it tends to make one more miserable if sad already. 
And doesn't fix any problems, just hides them for a bit, at best.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, dear.
> What's up?


I hate being alone. I hate who I am l. Idont know why my life is the way it is. I suffer all the time. Day after day I suffer and hurt and nothing changes. I hope that things will change but it dose bit happen. I am alone and will always be alone. I won always hurt. The pain never goes away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Just been a hard weekend. It started yesterday buy I've not been able to shake it. Being alone, not able to work or goto school after being sick. I have visited mom and dad but it's not really been enough. It don't fill the hole in my heart and soul. And it builds. Harder and harder until I can think of nothing else.


When are you starting back?
Look forward to that, and if not tomorrow, plan what fun or useful things you can do in the meantime.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> You are not alone. Think of the new friends you have made here in the Cold Dark Room.


I love you all but you all are so far. There is on one here. There is never anyone here. I need to find a place. A place when in I can find someone. I'm sorry i should not be saying thus here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I hate being alone. I hate who I am l. Idont know why my life is the way it is. I suffer all the time. Day after day I suffer and hurt and nothing changes. I hope that things will change but it dose bit happen. I am alone and will always be alone. I won always hurt. The pain never goes away.


You're not alone. 
You're talking with several people right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I love you all but you all are so far. There is on one here. There is never anyone here. I need to find a place. A place when in I can find someone. I'm sorry i should not be saying thus here.


Tis fine. 
We care about each other and help one another.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When are you starting back?
> Look forward to that, and if not tomorrow, plan what fun or useful things you can do in the meantime.


Yes tomorrow 
. But it's just something to occupy my time. I don't really care about what is doing. It's just something for now. I don't care about planes or aviatiom. It's easy and I can whatever I want. Planes, medicines, engineering. It don't matter it's all easy. I just want people around me that like me. All I want is love l. But for some reason it's kept from me. I don't know what to do to change. It's my curse.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis fine.
> We care about each other and help one another.


Thank you. I just. I just. I don't know how to make real friends. In don't know how I supposed to be. I don't know who I am.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I love you all but you all are so far. There is on one here. There is never anyone here. I need to find a place. A place when in I can find someone. I'm sorry i should not be saying thus here.


We love you too Dan. We are here when you need us and you can talk about all you want. It is okay.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thank you. I just. I just. I don't know how to make real friends. In don't know how I supposed to be. I don't know who I am.


You wrote that you will soon move to another town for a new work. In what are you interested ? Maybe there is a club you can join just like TFO. Here we all are interested in tortoises and that brought us together. In a club in your new town you can meet people with the same interests like you. That is the first step to make new friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Depression, self loathing, thoughts of suicide.
> 
> I'm attempting to combat it with some alcohol at the moment.


Excuse me, but drinking a depressant will not help with depression.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Just been a hard weekend. It started yesterday buy I've not been able to shake it. Being alone, not able to work or goto school after being sick. I have visited mom and dad but it's not really been enough. It don't fill the hole in my heart and soul. And it builds. Harder and harder until I can think of nothing else.


It's easier said than done, but you need a very absorbing hobby. Something that takes your mind off of you and onto the hobby.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I love you all but you all are so far. There is on one here. There is never anyone here. I need to find a place. A place when in I can find someone. I'm sorry i should not be saying thus here.


If you can't say it here, where can you say it. Look into someplace that has support groups. My sister is suffering through an old age disease and she recently started going to church. She's not religious, but she went to have people around her. Some of the ladies have taken her under their wing and make sure she's ok. Find yourself a support group.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's easier said than done, but you need a very absorbing hobby. Something that takes your mind off of you and onto the hobby.


That`s true.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> You wrote that you will soon move to another town for a new work. In what are you interested ? Maybe there is a club you can join just like TFO. Here we all are interested in tortoises and that brought us together. In a club in your new town you can meet people with the same interests like you. That is the first step to make new friends.


I hope so. It's the only hope I have have. If it's not where I live. If moving does not help I have no hope for the future. Because that's means i am fundamentally failed and there can be no real hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Yes tomorrow
> . But it's just something to occupy my time. I don't really care about what is doing. It's just something for now. I don't care about planes or aviatiom. It's easy and I can whatever I want. Planes, medicines, engineering. It don't matter it's all easy. I just want people around me that like me. All I want is love l. But for some reason it's kept from me. I don't know what to do to change. It's my curse.


Indeed, it is. 
It is hard to be loved by others when you don't love yourself. 
When you speak to others emphasize your good points and what makes you happy, not the sadness, loneliness and misery which will only scare people away. 
The first thing you must do is develop a positive attitude. 
(easy to say, i Know).


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I hope so. It's the only hope I have have. If it's not where I live. If moving does not help I have no hope for the future. Because that's means i am fundamentally failed and there can be no real hope.


But it is a hope. No it is much more, it is a incident, a little bit of an adventure and a great cut in your life. It is your future and it doesen`t look bad from my point of view. 
Please try to see it the same way. Am I right ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But it is a hope. No it is much more, it is a incident, a little bit of an adventure and a great cut in your life. It is your future and it doesen`t look bad from my point of view.
> Please try to see it the same way. Am I right ?


I think so. 
(for a change. )


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> If you can't say it here, where can you say it. Look into someplace that has support groups. My sister is suffering through an old age disease and she recently started going to church. She's not religious, but she went to have people around her. Some of the ladies have taken her under their wing and make sure she's ok. Find yourself a support group.


I am the son of a minister and God seams to have left me with my problems. God does not help. I have prayed so much and so hard. But nothing chamges. I'm 28 and I have never know love. I was engaged but it was not loved. I never loved her. I just did not want to be alone. But it soured. And it became pain. Pain is all have ever known. Physical pain. Emotional pain. I hurt so deep. So deep. I can't exsplane. My soul is in agony. I put on a mask. And most do not see what pain I have. I hope, I hope that there is an end to the pain. The never ending pain. Job suffered, Jesus suffered and they found retribution. Paul had a thorn in the side that God would not remove. Is this mine? I don't know.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I am the son of a minister and God seams to have left me with my problems. God does not help. I have prayed so much and so hard. But nothing chamges. I'm 28 and I have never know love. I was engaged but it was not loved. I never loved her. I just did not want to be alone. But it soured. And it became pain. Pain is all have ever known. Physical pain. Emotional pain. I hurt so deep. So deep. I can't exsplane. My soul is in agony. I put on a mask. And most do not see what pain I have. I hope, I hope that there is an end to the pain. The never ending pain. Job suffered, Jesus suffered and they found retribution. Paul had a thorn in the side that God would not remove. Is this mine? I don't know.


No, you misunderstood. My sister isn't a believer either, but she started going just to have people around her, not to pray. After the service they stand around and visit and get to know one another. Same with AA meetings. She also went there and gained many new friends. If you can find a support group for folks with depression, it would help because you would be among people who feel as you do. And you'd have someone to talk to who understands

See, I want to take ahold of you by the shoulders and shake you and say SNAP OUT OF IT! But a support group would understand and help


----------



## Moozillion

I agree absolutely with what Yvonne is saying. Finding a support group can help tremendously. Just joining in and participating. First you make acquaintances and some become friends. Other people can show their affection for you while you learn to love yourself.


----------



## Bee62

Do your parents know how you are feeling, Dan ? Have you talked with them about your pain ?


----------



## Bee62

@DE42 
Dan,
I am so sorry that you are not here. I would take you in my arms and just hold you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You have to make it happen, Dan. 
Do something about it, join some clubs, socialize, go to church. 
Meet people. 
Drinking at home or asking God to help won't cut it. 
You have to be proactive, and you can do it if you really want to.


----------



## Bee62

@DE42


----------



## Bee62

Good night


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night


Are you saying goodnight to Dan or goodnight to us all?
If it is the latter, goodnight Friend Sabine! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you saying goodnight to Dan or goodnight to us all?
> If it is the latter, goodnight Friend Sabine!
> Sleep well.


I am still awake if you want to talk with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the winner of The Fossil Forum Vertebrate Fossil of The Year for 2017 was :









Hesperotestudo, a Giant Tortoise from the Pleistocene of Florida!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner of The Fossil Forum Vertebrate Fossil of The Year for 2017 was


YOU ??? I don`t know what you are talking about but I think it was you. Am I right ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner of The Fossil Forum Vertebrate Fossil of The Year for 2017 was :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hesperotestudo, a Giant Tortoise from the Pleistocene of Florida!


What ? Haspretudo ? Husperodus ? Hakesnawodu ?
Sorry but the name sounds so funny to me. A giant tortoise ? I love her. Ähem ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What ? Haspretudo ? Husperodus ? Hakesnawodu ?
> Sorry but the name sounds so funny to me. A giant tortoise ? I love her. Ähem ....


Not mine , unfortunately. 
But I did vote for it. 
Beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not mine , unfortunately.
> But I did vote for it.
> Beautiful.


Beautiful ? There are only a few bones left .....
Maybe she was beautiful but now she is only beautiful in the eyes of a paleontologist


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful ? There are only a few bones left .....
> Maybe she was beautiful but now she is only beautiful in the eyes of a paleontologist


You are probably right. 




But she would have been gorgeous and I can just picture her struggling through the Ice Age in the USA.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are probably right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she would have been gorgeous and I can just picture her struggling through the Ice Age in the USA.


Yeah, she* is* beautiful !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are probably right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she would have been gorgeous and I can just picture her struggling through the Ice Age in the USA.


Who was drawing this picture ???


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner of The Fossil Forum Vertebrate Fossil of The Year for 2017 was :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hesperotestudo, a Giant Tortoise from the Pleistocene of Florida!



WOW!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

It is 3:14 am and I am slowly getting tired.
So I want to say ; Nos Da, Good Night and Gute Nacht to everyone.
Hope not to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who was drawing this picture ???


No idea, found it on the net.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is 3:14 am and I am slowly getting tired.
> So I want to say ; Nos Da, Good Night and Gute Nacht to everyone.
> Hope not to see you all tomorrow.
> View attachment 228961


Not see you too, one hopes! 
Nos da, Sabine, sleep well.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone. Hope y'all are doing great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope y'all are doing great


Hi, Bambam! 
Yup, all good here, wifey and Tidgy asleep, so all nice and peaceful. 
You?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bambam!
> Yup, all good here, wifey and Tidgy asleep, so all nice and peaceful.
> You?


I'm eating cheese so I am great! I'm currently obsessed with Gouda[emoji1]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm eating cheese so I am great! I'm currently obsessed with Gouda[emoji1]


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finished some cheesy chips half an hour back, but just tangy Cheddar. 
Twas nice.


----------



## Bambam1989

My daughter wants me to make her tapioca pudding tomorrow.. we call it "fish eye pudding" as a joke. I just realized she thought we were serious.
Kinda cute that she is still willing to eat it...


----------



## Moozillion

I bought a Stilton with lemon rind bits in it! Have had it before and really enjoyed it! [emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My daughter wants me to make her tapioca pudding tomorrow.. we call it "fish eye pudding" as a joke. I just realized she thought we were serious.
> Kinda cute that she is still willing to eat it...


We used to call it frog spawn pudding. 
Didn't put me off, either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I bought a Stilton with lemon rind bits in it! Have had it before and really enjoyed it! [emoji2]


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, hey- Roomies!!!!
Jacques is MUCH happier now that I put in a plastic grid on the floor of her tank so she can get some traction instead of slipping on the glass!!!!!
She even ate a bite of salmon tonight!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji7]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, hey- Roomies!!!!
> Jacques is MUCH happier now that I put in a plastic grid on the floor of her tank so she can get some traction instead of slipping on the glass!!!!!
> She even ate a bite of salmon tonight!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji7]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's my girl! 
(Jacques, not you, Mooz.)
(Well, you as well, of course!)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's my girl!
> (Jacques, not you, Mooz.)
> (Well, you as well, of course!)



HAHAHA!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## DE42

Good night all. Sorry to be so raw here. My sister came by at random and stayed for a while and talked to me as well as my dad. I'm going to call it a night. Thank you everyone for your support. Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Good night all. Sorry to be so raw here. My sister came by at random and stayed for a while and talked to me as well as my dad. I'm going to call it a night. Thank you everyone for your support. Good night.


Night night, Dan! 
Speak soon. 
Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This one. [emoji6] because the dragon is mine. Sorrryyy.



Better.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> NO no no no. The dragon is mine.



I dislike the girl in the pic.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This one. [emoji6] because the dragon is mine. Sorrryyy.



Agreed.  
You can keep the dragon - I like you way better than I do Daenerys.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished now!
> Two days off.
> Just catching up with my Doctor Who!
> Up to 2010 now!
> I'm very well, thanks.
> You?



Catching up with Doctor Who must be hard. Do you have TARDIS too?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Depression, self loathing, thoughts of suicide.
> 
> I'm attempting to combat it with some alcohol at the moment.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I like dragons too. Want to have one as in "Games of Thrones".


Yip me too.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Rough night tonight.


Oh no. Please don't say that. You can have a ride on my dragon. !!!![emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Depression, self loathing, thoughts of suicide.
> 
> I'm attempting to combat it with some alcohol at the moment.


I would rather combat it with watching comedy. Alcohol may just have the opposite effect.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I love you all but you all are so far. There is on one here. There is never anyone here. I need to find a place. A place when in I can find someone. I'm sorry i should not be saying thus here.


It is fine it is good to talk. You need to talk.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thank you. I just. I just. I don't know how to make real friends. In don't know how I supposed to be. I don't know who I am.


You are supposed to be who you are. Just because we are not near you doesn't mean we are not friends. We are still friends and that is proof that YOU do know how to make friends. And with regards to who you are......YOU ARE DAN. A VERY TALENTED GUY WITH THE ABILITY TO DO ANYTHING YOU SET YOUR MIND TO. I wish I had half the talents you had.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I hope so. It's the only hope I have have. If it's not where I live. If moving does not help I have no hope for the future. Because that's means i am fundamentally failed and there can be no real hope.


There is always hope. The trick is never to give up. Always fight, fight, fight.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is 3:14 am and I am slowly getting tired.
> So I want to say ; Nos Da, Good Night and Gute Nacht to everyone.
> Hope not to see you all tomorrow.
> View attachment 228961


Good night sweet Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, hey- Roomies!!!!
> Jacques is MUCH happier now that I put in a plastic grid on the floor of her tank so she can get some traction instead of slipping on the glass!!!!!
> She even ate a bite of salmon tonight!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji7]


That is awesome awesome news. Just shows you, Mommy knows when something is wrong.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good night all. Sorry to be so raw here. My sister came by at random and stayed for a while and talked to me as well as my dad. I'm going to call it a night. Thank you everyone for your support. Good night.


Good night my friend. See God does work in mysterious ways. He sent your sister and Dad to you. [emoji8] sleep tight and I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I dislike the girl in the pic.


Actually I like her. But I would look better next to my Dragon. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Agreed.
> You can keep the dragon - I like you way better than I do Daenerys.


Yayyyyyyyyyy. Thank you. I you too.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thank you. I just. I just. I don't know how to make real friends. In don't know how I supposed to be. I don't know who I am.



You’re a fine person, Dan. Just remember it’s a peak in depression that’s making you question everything. But it’s not going to last forever.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are probably right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she would have been gorgeous and I can just picture her struggling through the Ice Age in the USA.



Not your sketch, I presume?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea, found it on the net.



Thought so. Go, Saturn! (And my pop-up cards)


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night all. Sorry to be so raw here. My sister came by at random and stayed for a while and talked to me as well as my dad. I'm going to call it a night. Thank you everyone for your support. Good night.


You don`t have to be sorry for talking with us about your depressions.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I dislike the girl in the pic.


The girl is a prinzess from "Games of Thrones". She owned 3 dragons.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night sweet Sabine.


Thank you my sweet Carol. I mean it honest.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is awesome awesome news. Just shows you, Mommy knows when something is wrong.


My words .... Bea is the best Mud-turtle mommy in the world.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Actually I like her. But I would look better next to my Dragon. [emoji6]


I am sure you would.
I love movies with dragons. Do you know "Dragonheart" ? I love this movie very much !
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonheart


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The girl is a prinzess from "Games of Thrones". She owned 3 dragons.



I know. She’s naive and an invader. I don’t actually know how this works together but it does.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Catching up with Doctor Who must be hard. Do you have TARDIS too?


Only toy ones.
I made a small one, but it doesn't seem to work. 
And i have a key. 
Just in case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Not your sketch, I presume?


Ahem.
How can you tell?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only toy ones.
> I made a small one, but it doesn't seem to work.
> And i have a key.
> Just in case.


Good afternoon Adam. Have you slept well ? I did.. but too short me thinks.
I wish you a nice day my friend.

It is fobidden to have anything else than a nice day !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Have you slept well ? I did.. but too short me thinks.
> I wish you a nice day my friend.
> 
> It is fobidden to have anything else than a nice day !!!!!


Have to go to the post office and see about a parcel that has vanished. 
And buy salt and sugar (separate, not mixed together). 
But it's a bit cold out so I am busy putting on as many jumpers as possible. 
Good afternoon, Sabine, I will try my best to have a good day. 
Oh, and one of my electric fires seems to have stopped working.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> My words .... Bea is the best Mud-turtle mommy in the world.



Awww...[emoji5] THANK you, Sabine![emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ...
> And buy salt and sugar (separate, not mixed together).
> ...



Mixed is cheaper, I imagine. You can always separate them later, on those cold evenings when you have nothing to do. If I were Cinderella’s stepmom, I’d make her do just that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Catching up with Doctor Who must be hard. Do you have TARDIS too?


I have this picture in my mind of Adam running after the tardis, waving his arms, yelling, "Wait for me!!"


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I have this picture in my mind of Adam running after the tardis, waving his arms, yelling, "Wait for me!!"


YES!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you my sweet Carol. I mean it honest.


Always my pleasure.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My words .... Bea is the best Mud-turtle mommy in the world.


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am sure you would.
> I love movies with dragons. Do you know "Dragonheart" ? I love this movie very much !
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonheart


Yes. I love that movie too. I love any story about dragons too. I fell in love with them from Anne McCaffrey's books.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am sure you would.
> I love movies with dragons. Do you know "Dragonheart" ? I love this movie very much !
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonheart


The dragon in Dragonheart was played by Sean McConnery. Such a sexy voice. But when I heard he beat his wife I didn't like him anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I know. She’s naive and an invader. I don’t actually know how this works together but it does.


I think she's great because she is not in it for herself. She cares about the people.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Absolutely.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have to go to the post office and see about a parcel that has vanished.
> And buy salt and sugar (separate, not mixed together).
> But it's a bit cold out so I am busy putting on as many jumpers as possible.
> Good afternoon, Sabine, I will try my best to have a good day.
> Oh, and one of my electric fires seems to have stopped working.


[emoji22] hope it starts working again. Good Afternoon Adam. I hope you have a warm and cosy afternoon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Mixed is cheaper, I imagine. You can always separate them later, on those cold evenings when you have nothing to do. If I were Cinderella’s stepmom, I’d make her do just that.


[emoji23] remind me to not have you for my stepmom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have this picture in my mind of Adam running after the tardis, waving his arms, yelling, "Wait for me!!"


Oh, I would, I so would!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> [emoji22] hope it starts working again. Good Afternoon Adam. I hope you have a warm and cosy afternoon.


Out shopping, so no, it was fairly cold. 
Back now and to my delight, wifey has fixed the heater. 
Clever wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I would, I so would!


In a very dignified manner, of course.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think she's great because she is not in it for herself. She cares about the people.



I’m too cynical about people wanting power for others’ “good”. Can’t help it — I was born in Central Asia, you know.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Ditto



Y’all are so sweet!!! [emoji5][emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] remind me to not have you for my stepmom.



Hahaha! I will, if it ever comes to that.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Out shopping, so no, it was fairly cold.
> Back now and to my delight, wifey has fixed the heater.
> Clever wifey.



YAAAYYYY WIFEY!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Bambam1989

Good day everyone! Looks like more rain for us today..


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m too cynical about people wanting power for others’ “good”. Can’t help it — I was born in Central Asia, you know.


Lol. I generally root for the underdog. Tend to always give people the benefit of the doubt. Sometimes it backfires. But sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Out shopping, so no, it was fairly cold.
> Back now and to my delight, wifey has fixed the heater.
> Clever wifey.


Yay. Clever Wifey.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a very dignified manner, of course.


Of course.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day everyone! Looks like more rain for us today..


Good Evening Bambam. More rain = warm and cosy blankets and hot chocolate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day everyone! Looks like more rain for us today..


Hello, Bambam. 
Wish we could swap your rain for our not rain.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Bambam.
> Wish we could swap your rain for our not rain.


I second that. But didn't want to say it as I am always saying it. Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Bambam.
> Wish we could swap your rain for our not rain.


As long as you send some sunshine! I have not seen the sun in almost 2weeks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> As long as you send some sunshine! I have not seen the sun in almost 2weeks


Nope, sorry, I'm far too selfish for that.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It looks like the Doctor may have moved to my town!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Awww...[emoji5] THANK you, Sabine![emoji173]️


Why thanks ? You are !!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Mixed is cheaper, I imagine. You can always separate them later, on those cold evenings when you have nothing to do. If I were Cinderella’s stepmom, I’d make her do just that.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The dragon in Dragonheart was played by Sean McConnery. Such a sexy voice. But when I heard he beat his wife I didn't like him anymore.


I did not know that. Shame on him ! He should be beaten too !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Out shopping, so no, it was fairly cold.
> Back now and to my delight, wifey has fixed the heater.
> Clever wifey.


Wifeys are always clever ..... Ähemm ...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> As long as you send some sunshine! I have not seen the sun in almost 2weeks


[emoji295] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji275] [emoji274]


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, guys.
I just popped in to answer some Redfoot humidity questions elsewhere.
Love to everyone.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, guys.
> I just popped in to answer some Redfoot humidity questions elsewhere.
> Love to everyone.


Good evening Ed. It`s fine you popped in here .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It looks like the Doctor may have moved to my town!
> View attachment 228996


Nice! 
My front doors are this colour, though somewhat faded now, but I don't have the details painted on them. 
I bet he'll get people knocking on his door!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, guys.
> I just popped in to answer some Redfoot humidity questions elsewhere.
> Love to everyone.


Hi, Ed! 
Good to see you, as always. 
Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, guys.
> I just popped in to answer some Redfoot humidity questions elsewhere.
> Love to everyone.



Evening Ed!!! I hope you received my holiday card. Sorry it was so late. 
I needed two stamps so it was sent back to me.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, guys.
> I just popped in to answer some Redfoot humidity questions elsewhere.
> Love to everyone.


Hi there. Hope you are doing well. And not missing us too much.[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

No! I'm out of milk, that means I have to go grocery shopping again[emoji22]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Evening Ed!!! I hope you received my holiday card. Sorry it was so late.
> I needed two stamps so it was sent back to me.


Nice to see you, too, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> No! I'm out of milk, that means I have to go grocery shopping again[emoji22]


Yes, i had to do that today, too!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 229004



Lurk lurk?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, guys.
> I just popped in to answer some Redfoot humidity questions elsewhere.
> Love to everyone.



Yaaaay!!!!!! I should go ask some Redfoot questions just to have you here more often!  Love back!


----------



## Kristoff

Seems I’m alone in the dark today. I’ll leave you for now with an  important question:


(“How does a hen pee?”)
* Spotted by a friend at Goethe Institute in Kiev. 
** The character with the camera is giving me creeps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaay!!!!!! I should go ask some Redfoot questions just to have you here more often!  Love back!


Good plan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Seems I’m alone in the dark today. I’ll leave you for now with an  important question:
> View attachment 229061
> 
> (“How does a hen pee?”)
> * Spotted by a friend at Goethe Institute in Kiev.
> ** The character with the camera is giving me creeps.


Good morning, Lena. 
Yes, very weird and rather spooky. 
I wonder what goes on in some peoples minds. 
Come to think of it I wonder what's going on in mine quite a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Have a terrific Tuesday everybody!


----------



## Moozillion

Tuesday is my busy day- even moreso with this afternoon’s vet appointment.
So I’m just popping in to say “Hi!” and “Bye!”
Not see you all later- hope you have a great day! [emoji8]


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I’m just back from having my hair cut. I was able to buy some daffodils today. They always cheer me as they remind me that spring isn’t far off. 



I saw this in our newspaper and couldn’t help thinking of @carol m


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tuesday is my busy day- even moreso with this afternoon’s vet appointment.
> So I’m just popping in to say “Hi!” and “Bye!”
> Not see you all later- hope you have a great day! [emoji8]


Good afternoon, Bea! 
Have a good day and good luck at the vets! 
I'll be thinking about this all afternoon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m just back from having my hair cut. I was able to buy some daffodils today. They always cheer me as they remind me that spring isn’t far off.
> View attachment 229064
> 
> 
> I saw this in our newspaper and couldn’t help thinking of @carol m
> View attachment 229062
> 
> View attachment 229063


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Lovely daffs. 
Yes, it's getting pretty serious in Cape Town. 
Let's all hope they get much needed rain very soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

It makes me sad that Ed is finding new homes for his tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m just back from having my hair cut. I was able to buy some daffodils today. They always cheer me as they remind me that spring isn’t far off.
> View attachment 229064
> 
> 
> I saw this in our newspaper and couldn’t help thinking of @carol m
> View attachment 229062
> 
> View attachment 229063


That's a pretty dumb headline. How can declaring a disaster zone "stave off" a drought? I thought only the addition of water could accomplish that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty dumb headline. How can declaring a disaster zone "stave off" a drought? I thought only the addition of water could accomplish that.



With the declaration of a disaster zone, laws can easily be passed to force things like water rationing and water usage restrictions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It makes me sad that Ed is finding new homes for his tortoises.


Me, too, i'm worried we might lose a good friend and it's just so sad.
And a great contributor to the forum as a whole.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty dumb headline. How can declaring a disaster zone "stave off" a drought? I thought only the addition of water could accomplish that.


I think they're trying to make the government admit there is a very serious problem. It seems the situation has been politically ignored ... possibly corruptly ... for too long  I had better stop there... we sympathise about the lack of water, but can't discuss politics here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With the declaration of a disaster zone, laws can easily be passed to force things like water rationing and water usage restrictions.


Good morning, Ken! 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With the declaration of a disaster zone, laws can easily be passed to force things like water rationing and water usage restrictions.


I thought they already had restrictions in place?


----------



## Bambam1989

Off I go to grocery shop... Wish me luck, you would think people here would have learned how to drive in the rain by now..


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I thought they already had restrictions in place?



Restrictions are only useful if everyone obeys them... which they may not be... 
You know. The people who have mysteriously green lawns despite the restrictions. The businesses that ignore restrictions because they’re unmetered and who’s going to know?

And without rain the water supply will still dry up completely even if everyone does behave. They’ve had no rain. The infrastructure is weak; it leaks and it’s not been maintained to serve the ever increasing population.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Off I go to grocery shop... Wish me luck, you would think people here would have learned how to drive in the rain by now..


Good luck!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It makes me sad that Ed is finding new homes for his tortoises.



I didn’t realize that! [emoji53]
Why? I guess I should explore more of the threads.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> No! I'm out of milk, that means I have to go grocery shopping again[emoji22]


Don't you like shopping?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Seems I’m alone in the dark today. I’ll leave you for now with an  important question:
> View attachment 229061
> 
> (“How does a hen pee?”)
> * Spotted by a friend at Goethe Institute in Kiev.
> ** The character with the camera is giving me creeps.


I don't know. How?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t realize that! [emoji53]
> Why? I guess I should explore more of the threads.


He's only got one left, now. 
Julio, I think. 
And he may not keep him. 
Not sure why.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Tuesday is my busy day- even moreso with this afternoon’s vet appointment.
> So I’m just popping in to say “Hi!” and “Bye!”
> Not see you all later- hope you have a great day! [emoji8]


Please let us know what the Vet says?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m just back from having my hair cut. I was able to buy some daffodils today. They always cheer me as they remind me that spring isn’t far off.
> View attachment 229064
> 
> 
> I saw this in our newspaper and couldn’t help thinking of @carol m
> View attachment 229062
> 
> View attachment 229063


Yip. It is not good at all. Thank you for thinking of me though.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> With the declaration of a disaster zone, laws can easily be passed to force things like water rationing and water usage restrictions.


Most people are actually doing their part and following the restrictions. But you get people in the townships and residentual areas who think it does not apply to them and or just don't care. Everybody is going crazy and buying lots of bottled water. I just hope and pray that we get lots of rain this winter. Otherwise I am not sure what is going to happen.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think they're trying to make the government admit there is a very serious problem. It seems the situation has been politically ignored ... possibly corruptly ... for too long  I had better stop there... we sympathise about the lack of water, but can't discuss politics here


I agree. That is all I am saying.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I thought they already had restrictions in place?


Yip we do. It gets tighter and tighter the closer we get to day zero.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Off I go to grocery shop... Wish me luck, you would think people here would have learned how to drive in the rain by now..


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Restrictions are only useful if everyone obeys them... which they may not be...
> You know. The people who have mysteriously green lawns despite the restrictions. The businesses that ignore restrictions because they’re unmetered and who’s going to know?
> 
> And without rain the water supply will still dry up completely even if everyone does behave. They’ve had no rain. The infrastructure is weak; it leaks and it’s not been maintained to serve the ever increasing population.


 Hopefully all the immigrants will decide that DBN and JHB are better destinations for them to immigrate to instead of Cape Town.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's only got one left, now.
> Julio, I think.
> And he may not keep him.
> Not sure why.


I know it is very sad.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It makes me sad that Ed is finding new homes for his tortoises.



Me too


----------



## JoesMum

I have done something purely for me on the spur of the moment this afternoon. 

I found out by accident that a local beauty spa does vastly discounted rates for same day appointments. And they just happened to have a half hour scalp, neck and shoulder massage appointment going for £25. 

It was wonderful! I feel very relaxed


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Me too



And me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have done something purely for me on the spur of the moment this afternoon.
> 
> I found out by accident that a local beauty spa does vastly discounted rates for same day appointments. And they just happened to have a half hour scalp, neck and shoulder massage appointment going for £25.
> 
> It was wonderful! I feel very relaxed


Lovely! 
You deserve it!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have done something purely for me on the spur of the moment this afternoon.
> 
> I found out by accident that a local beauty spa does vastly discounted rates for same day appointments. And they just happened to have a half hour scalp, neck and shoulder massage appointment going for £25.
> 
> It was wonderful! I feel very relaxed


Oh that is awesome. It is nice to spoil yourself every now and then. So glad you enjoyed it and got to spoil yourself.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I have done something purely for me on the spur of the moment this afternoon.
> 
> I found out by accident that a local beauty spa does vastly discounted rates for same day appointments. And they just happened to have a half hour scalp, neck and shoulder massage appointment going for £25.
> 
> It was wonderful! I feel very relaxed



One lucky accident.  Great job. You deserve it.


----------



## Kristoff

Husband’s in London, reading up on Churchill. I decided it’s not good to drink wine alone. So I also got some chocolate.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Husband’s in London, reading up on Churchill. I decided it’s not good to drink wine alone. So I also got some chocolate.


Whahaha. So is it nice? That is the combo of wine and chocolate?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. So is it nice? That is the combo of wine and chocolate?



Yep. The wine’s fruity, so it works.  (Or should I have said, “Nothing is nice without husband”? Ouch.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Husband’s in London, reading up on Churchill. I decided it’s not good to drink wine alone. So I also got some chocolate.


I prefer cheese and wine. 
Just been learning about Churchill myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep. The wine’s fruity, so it works.  (Or should I have said, “Nothing is nice without husband”? Ouch.)


wifey is here.
So you should have said the second one.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Please let us know what the Vet says?



Absolutely!!!!
I’m done with my morning running and now have about 2 hrs until Jacques and I head for New Orleans- just a 40 minute drive.
I think now is a good time for a nap...[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Husband’s in London, reading up on Churchill. I decided it’s not good to drink wine alone. So I also got some chocolate.



That’s my girl!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer cheese and wine.
> Just been learning about Churchill myself.



I went to see the Darkest Hour film on Sunday which is about Churchill. Very good. 

Given how tired I was, I amazed myself by staying awake throughout. Not the slightest yawn.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep. The wine’s fruity, so it works.  (Or should I have said, “Nothing is nice without husband”? Ouch.)


Lol. We won't tell.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer cheese and wine.
> Just been learning about Churchill myself.


Let me guess. Dr Who.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer cheese and wine.
> Just been learning about Churchill myself.


So not only is it entertaining but it's educational as well.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Absolutely!!!!
> I’m done with my morning running and now have about 2 hrs until Jacques and I head for New Orleans- just a 40 minute drive.
> I think now is a good time for a nap...[emoji6]


Hmmm. A nap is ALWAYS good.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I went to see the Darkest Hour film on Sunday which is about Churchill. Very good.
> 
> Given how tired I was, I amazed myself by staying awake throughout. Not the slightest yawn.


My husband tends to fall asleep in the good movies and stays wide awake in the bad ones. Lol. I dont know how that works but that is what he does.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I prefer cheese and wine.
> Just been learning about Churchill myself.



I doubt husband could cite Dr Who in his research... Speaking of Dr Who.... Did you catch up with him? (Or should I say “her”?)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I went to see the Darkest Hour film on Sunday which is about Churchill. Very good.
> 
> Given how tired I was, I amazed myself by staying awake throughout. Not the slightest yawn.



Recommendation noted.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. We won't tell.



I know. Roommates’ discretion is legendary.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Don't you like shopping?


I always spend too much money. Like today, they had the new nutter butter cereal and I had to get it, they also had a sale on tuna... Plus things that are actually on my shopping list. The worst part is being around people I don't know though.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I always spend too much money. Like today, they had the new nutter butter cereal and I had to get it, they also had a sale on tuna... Plus things that are actually on my shopping list. The worst part is being around people I don't know though.


But you are so out going.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me for the night. My body is telling me that it is bedtime and I am going to listen to it for a change. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## CarolM

Before I go @Dea42 please let us know how you are doing? And how was your visit with your Sister and Dad? I hope if they are still there and you are enjoying their visit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Absolutely!!!!
> I’m done with my morning running and now have about 2 hrs until Jacques and I head for New Orleans- just a 40 minute drive.
> I think now is a good time for a nap...[emoji6]


Yup. 
And good luck, again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I went to see the Darkest Hour film on Sunday which is about Churchill. Very good.
> 
> Given how tired I was, I amazed myself by staying awake throughout. Not the slightest yawn.


Yes, I shall have to watch that.
he was a very interesting man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Let me guess. Dr Who.


Indeed. 
Churchill uses the Daleks to shoot down German bombers during the London Blitz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I doubt husband could cite Dr Who in his research... Speaking of Dr Who.... Did you catch up with him? (Or should I say “her”?)


Still him at the moment in my episode of the day. 
Yes, all caught up now, today's episode from 2010 is Flesh and Stone with Matt Smith and the Weeping Angels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well that is me for the night. My body is telling me that it is bedtime and I am going to listen to it for a change. Enjoy the rest of your day.


Night, night! 
Nos da.
etc. 
Sleep well and hope to speak tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Before I go @Dea42 please let us know how you are doing? And how was your visit with your Sister and Dad? I hope if they are still there and you are enjoying their visit.


@DE42


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Before I go @Dea42 please let us know how you are doing? And how was your visit with your Sister and Dad? I hope if they are still there and you are enjoying their visit.


Hey I'm ok. Just been kind of coasting the last day or two. I've had class and work so that has been a good distraction.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> But you are so out going.


Only with people I like and share common interests with[emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I don't know. How?


I know ! I know ! I know !
They produce urates like a tortoise and the poo is very runny....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hey I'm ok. Just been kind of coasting the last day or two. I've had class and work so that has been a good distraction.


Good to now you're back into the routine. 
Keeping busy is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know ! I know ! I know !
> They produce urates like a tortoise and the poo is very runny....


Good evening, Sabine! 
Had a good day?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine!
> Had a good day?


Good evening Adam. My day wasn`t bad. The sun was shining and I was out to my animals. Now I have to work ...
Maybe speak in half an hour ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. My day wasn`t bad. The sun was shining and I was out to my animals. Now I have to work ...
> Maybe speak in half an hour ???


Oooooooopppppppsss
Well, it's been a bit more than half an hour, but i'm here now! 
Are you?


----------



## Bambam1989

It hailed today.. 50f and it hailed


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooopppppppsss
> Well, it's been a bit more than half an hour, but i'm here now!
> Are you?


I am here ..... Back again after working.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It hailed today.. 50f and it hailed


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I hate it when it hails. Good evening BamBam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> It hailed today.. 50f and it hailed


How odd. 
Meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am here ..... Back again after working.


I am here, too! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I hate it when it hails. Good evening BamBam.


Evening! Hope your day has been good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Evening! Hope your day has been good.


Good evening, Bambam! 
Hope your day has been good, also.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Evening! Hope your day has been good.


Thank you ! Yes, I had sunshine and was outside. But it was still cold and windy. Springs is still far away in Germany.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am here, too!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And now ????
Want to talk torts, or cheese or fossils or Dr. who ?


----------



## Bambam1989

.... CHEESECAKE!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.

I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.

When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did. 
They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.

Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious. 
I'm SO GLAD I bought her in. 
I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.

We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
Hugs to all.
Bea/Mooz


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And now ????
> Want to talk torts, or cheese or fossils or Dr. who ?


Holidays. 
Did I ever post pictures of the Mozart hotel room ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.
> 
> I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.
> 
> When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did.
> They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
> I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.
> 
> Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious.
> I'm SO GLAD I bought her in.
> I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.
> 
> We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
> Hugs to all.
> Bea/Mooz


Oh my ! Poor Jaques, but I think that she is in the best hands there. Good you brought her to the VET. 
Hope the antibiotics will help in a short time and she is back to health soon.
Sending best wishes and good vibrations to jaques and you too ! 
Try to calm down and recover like Jaques will do !
Big electronis hugs from me to you !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> .... CHEESECAKE!!! [emoji7]



Useful things for torts:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.
> 
> I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.
> 
> When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did.
> They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
> I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.
> 
> Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious.
> I'm SO GLAD I bought her in.
> I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.
> 
> We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
> Hugs to all.
> Bea/Mooz


Oh, goodness! 
I am sending all my love in waves as big as I can muster! 
I love that little turtle. 
wifey sends all her love, too
i'll be thinking about her and you all the time, Mooz, we're with you both all the way.
COME ON, JACQUES ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Holidays.
> Did I ever post pictures of the Mozart hotel room ?
> View attachment 229084
> 
> View attachment 229086


No, you didn`t. 
Have you seen the ghost of Mozart in this room ?


----------



## Bee62

Something for Adam:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And :


----------



## Bee62

Sorry, but I have to work tomorrow, ähhhh today, so I say Good night to everyone here.


----------



## Bee62

For Bea and Jaques: @Moozillion 



........ it will be allright ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, you didn`t.
> Have you seen the ghost of Mozart in this room ?


Oh, yes, and just look at these :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Something for Adam:


Thank you very much! 
I love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I have to work tomorrow, ähhhh today, so I say Good night to everyone here.


Nos da, Sabine, sleep well and sweet dreams. 
Have a good day's work tomorrow if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the beach where wifey did some sunbathing. 
She also did sunbathing on the balcony it was such a lovely weekend. 
I did not. 
I do not sunbathe.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the beach where wifey did some sunbathing.
> She also did sunbathing on the balcony it was such a lovely weekend.
> I did not.
> I do not sunbathe.
> View attachment 229094
> 
> View attachment 229095
> 
> View attachment 229096
> 
> View attachment 229097


I have no sunshine.. I shall bask in the light of your photos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I have no sunshine.. I shall bask in the light of your photos!


I don't either at the moment. 
Not just that it's nighttime but that it's cloudy and cold here in the days. 
We got lucky that weekend on the Costa del Sol, as even they've had a cold damp winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.
> 
> I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.
> 
> When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did.
> They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
> I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.
> 
> Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious.
> I'm SO GLAD I bought her in.
> I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.
> 
> We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
> Hugs to all.
> Bea/Mooz


Yipes! I'm so sorry poor Jacques is not well. But it sounds like she's in a good place and the vet knows his stuff. Holding good thoughts in my mind for Jacques!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey eyes!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey I'm ok. Just been kind of coasting the last day or two. I've had class and work so that has been a good distraction.


Glad to hear that. Chat again when it is a decent hour for you.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Only with people I like and share common interests with[emoji1]


Whahaha. Good answer.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It hailed today.. 50f and it hailed


Snow as rocks.[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Snow as rocks.[emoji6]


Painful snow


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! I'm so sorry poor Jacques is not well. But it sounds like she's in a good place and the vet knows his stuff. Holding good thoughts in my mind for Jacques!



Thanks, Yvonne! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Oh my ! Poor Jaques, but I think that she is in the best hands there. Good you brought her to the VET.
> Hope the antibiotics will help in a short time and she is back to health soon.
> Sending best wishes and good vibrations to jaques and you too !
> Try to calm down and recover like Jaques will do !
> Big electronis hugs from me to you !



Thank you, Bee! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.
> 
> I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.
> 
> When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did.
> They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
> I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.
> 
> Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious.
> I'm SO GLAD I bought her in.
> I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.
> 
> We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
> Hugs to all.
> Bea/Mooz


Oh Mooz. Shame. Sending you BIG BIG hugs and Kisses. For you Dad and Jacques. Will pray that she is home soon. [emoji120]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness!
> I am sending all my love in waves as big as I can muster!
> I love that little turtle.
> wifey sends all her love, too
> i'll be thinking about her and you all the time, Mooz, we're with you both all the way.
> COME ON, JACQUES ! ! !



Thanks so much, Adam! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Painful snow


Yup. It would be.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey eyes!
> View attachment 229098


Wifey has stunning eyes.!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> For Bea and Jaques: @Moozillion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ it will be allright ....



Thank you, Sabine! [emoji7]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I have to work tomorrow, ähhhh today, so I say Good night to everyone here.


Good Night my friend. Sleep tight.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey eyes!
> View attachment 229098



GLAMOROUS!!!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the beach where wifey did some sunbathing.
> She also did sunbathing on the balcony it was such a lovely weekend.
> I did not.
> I do not sunbathe.
> View attachment 229094
> 
> View attachment 229095
> 
> View attachment 229096
> 
> View attachment 229097


Lovely beach. The water looks nice and cool.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.
> 
> I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.
> 
> When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did.
> They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
> I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.
> 
> Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious.
> I'm SO GLAD I bought her in.
> I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.
> 
> We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
> Hugs to all.
> Bea/Mooz



Oh dear. It was a good call to take her to the specialist. Sending good thoughts your way. Will be checking the health section for more.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey eyes!
> View attachment 229098



Hey, it’s not polite to show off! Well, showing off Wifey is acceptable though.  Lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @DE42


Thanks Adam. See I was tired. Making mistakes again.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes, and just look at these :
> View attachment 229089
> 
> 
> View attachment 229090
> 
> View attachment 229091
> 
> View attachment 229092
> 
> View attachment 229093


Rather strange to see him with sunglasses.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.
> 
> I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.
> 
> When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did.
> They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
> I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.
> 
> Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious.
> I'm SO GLAD I bought her in.
> I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.
> 
> We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
> Hugs to all.
> Bea/Mooz



Oh Bea. How awful. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]Massive electronic hugs from me. My thoughts and prayers are with Jacques. If you need to talk privately you can contact me by PM or through Whatsapp. 

[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m just off to a meeting, but will be back in a couple of hours hopefully


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m just off to a meeting, but will be back in a couple of hours hopefully


Good Morning Linda.
Enjoy your morning and chat later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

First things first. 
Thoughts are with Jacques today. 
Come on, Jacques!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wifey has stunning eyes.!


She does. 
I would like them in a jar to carry about with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GLAMOROUS!!!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


Indeed! 
She'll love that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lovely beach. The water looks nice and cool.


Blinking freezing, I should think! 
Good morning, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hey, it’s not polite to show off! Well, showing off Wifey is acceptable though.  Lovely.


Indeed! 
I love to show off my beautiful wifey! 
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Rather strange to see him with sunglasses.


Someone's idea of a joke, trying to make classical music look cool. 
Which it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m just off to a meeting, but will be back in a couple of hours hopefully


Good morning, Linda! 
Have a good meeting and speak later, one hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda.
> Enjoy your morning and chat later.


Snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student due now, so will be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She does.
> I would like them in a jar to carry about with me.


Omw. That sounds terrible. Thank goodness you allowed her to keep them. [emoji6] take the pic you posted and put it as your screen saver on your phone. That way everytime you open your phone you will see them. Although you might start worrying the she is watching you constantly.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blinking freezing, I should think!
> Good morning, Carol.


Good Morning Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Someone's idea of a joke, trying to make classical music look cool.
> Which it is!


Lol


----------



## JoesMum

One in one out 

I’m back and Adam has gone 

Now what I need is a large mug of tea... be right back


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> One in one out
> 
> I’m back and Adam has gone
> 
> Now what I need is a large mug of tea... be right back


Hmmm tea sounds good. But I will have coffee instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Omw. That sounds terrible. Thank goodness you allowed her to keep them. [emoji6] take the pic you posted and put it as your screen saver on your phone. That way everytime you open your phone you will see them. Although you might start worrying the she is watching you constantly.


My phone is as old as some of my fossils. 
It doesn't do pictures, just calls and texts and a basic game or two. 
I haven't put a screensaver on my PC.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> One in one out
> 
> I’m back and Adam has gone
> 
> Now what I need is a large mug of tea... be right back


Coffee for me, please! 
Back now, but another lesson with the same student in 45 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm tea sounds good. But I will have coffee instead.


SNAP !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !


We seem to be on the same wave length today. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My phone is as old as some of my fossils.
> It doesn't do pictures, just calls and texts and a basic game or two.
> I haven't put a screensaver on my PC.


Ohhh. You are one of those kind of people. Who like the old tech. It is actually not a bad thing, you would certainly spend less.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We seem to be on the same wave length today. [emoji1]


I was just thinking that we seem to be on the same wavelength today.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. It was a good call to take her to the specialist. Sending good thoughts your way. Will be checking the health section for more.



Thanks so much, Lena![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Oh Bea. How awful. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]Massive electronic hugs from me. My thoughts and prayers are with Jacques. If you need to talk privately you can contact me by PM or through Whatsapp.
> 
> [emoji173]️



Thanks so much, Linda![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First things first.
> Thoughts are with Jacques today.
> Come on, Jacques!



Thank you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She does.
> I would like them in a jar to carry about with me.



[emoji33] O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was just thinking that we seem to be on the same wavelength today.


Whahaha. They say great minds think alike and fools never differ. You can choose which one you want to be.[emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Thank you all so very, VERY much for your loving wishes for Jacques’ recovery. Your caring warms my heart and brings tears of gratitude to my eyes. 
It’s quite amazing how attached we get to our turtle kids. 
I’ve got tons of left over work and chores that didn’t get done yesterday because of the trip to the vet’s, so I’ve got lots to do today to keep me occupied so I can’t fret about here all day- so that’s a good thing!

Love and hugs to you all![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you all so very, VERY much for your loving wishes for Jacques’ recovery. Your caring warms my heart and brings tears of gratitude to my eyes.
> It’s quite amazing how attached we get to our turtle kids.
> I’ve got tons of left over work and chores that didn’t get done yesterday because of the trip to the vet’s, so I’ve got lots to do today to keep me occupied so I can’t fret about here all day- so that’s a good thing!
> 
> Love and hugs to you all![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


[emoji8] [emoji257] [emoji8] [emoji257]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, yes, and just look at these :
> View attachment 229089
> 
> 
> View attachment 229090
> 
> View attachment 229091
> 
> View attachment 229092
> 
> View attachment 229093


Beautiful colors outside the hotel and a beautiful inspiring room too. Wonderful pics !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the beach where wifey did some sunbathing.
> She also did sunbathing on the balcony it was such a lovely weekend.
> I did not.
> I do not sunbathe.
> View attachment 229094
> 
> View attachment 229095
> 
> View attachment 229096
> 
> View attachment 229097


Oh no ! No ! No !
Why do you post such pics ???? Now I am envy, having the travel bug and itchy feet and am* so hungry for sunshine* !!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
I can smell the water and the beach .... when I close my eyes !


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Yesterday's sunshine has got me planning what I need to do in the garden. I want to make it more wildlife friendly. Some plants have outgrown the garden and need to go, so I am planning on replacing them with things that are good for bees and butterflies... Especially bees. 

I think I may have to hire some help with digging though. My back won't take heavy spade work and JoesDad has inconveniently got a job again, so isn't available as much as he was


----------



## CarolM

Will pop in later again. It is time to pick up the youngest from school and then prepare supper and soak Rue etc. etc. Until later.[emoji112]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33] O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!


Only after she's dead, of course! 
And I have told her this. 
Seriously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you all so very, VERY much for your loving wishes for Jacques’ recovery. Your caring warms my heart and brings tears of gratitude to my eyes.
> It’s quite amazing how attached we get to our turtle kids.
> I’ve got tons of left over work and chores that didn’t get done yesterday because of the trip to the vet’s, so I’ve got lots to do today to keep me occupied so I can’t fret about here all day- so that’s a good thing!
> 
> Love and hugs to you all![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


We're all thinking of you both!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful colors outside the hotel and a beautiful inspiring room too. Wonderful pics !


Thank you! 
Good afternoon, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! No ! No !
> Why do you post such pics ???? Now I am envy, having the travel bug and itchy feet and am* so hungry for sunshine* !!!!
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I can smell the water and the beach .... when I close my eyes !


Slightly less, thank you! 
wifey did these, i was off elsewhere doing anything but lie about on a beach.
She made me post them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Yesterday's sunshine has got me planning what I need to do in the garden. I want to make it more wildlife friendly. Some plants have outgrown the garden and need to go, so I am planning on replacing them with things that are good for bees and butterflies... Especially bees.
> 
> I think I may have to hire some help with digging though. My back won't take heavy spade work and JoesDad has inconveniently got a job again, so isn't available as much as he was


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Bees rock! 
And butterflies sort of flutter. 
Love them both, but the work sounds hard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Off now, for a bit, possibly a student this evening, but first have to fight wifey for who's doing it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only after she's dead, of course!
> And I have told her this.
> Seriously.


Wifey deserves some sort of medal for tolerating your  rather unusual silliness!!!!!! 
...or else she loves you a WHOLE LOT!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Will pop in later again. It is time to pick up the youngest from school and then prepare supper and soak Rue etc. etc. Until later.[emoji112]



Rue, huh? So is that decided? [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only after she's dead, of course!
> And I have told her this.
> Seriously.



Creepy.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Wifey deserves some sort of medal for tolerating your  rather unusual silliness!!!!!!
> ...or else she loves you a WHOLE LOT!!!!!!



Agreed.


----------



## Kristoff

I’ve spent a shamefully lazy day. Was supposed to clean the house and do some work, but went back to bed after taking daughter to school and slept almost until the pickup time. Keep telling myself that if my body needed it, it probably knows better. But maybe I’m just lazy. :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wifey deserves some sort of medal for tolerating your  rather unusual silliness!!!!!!
> ...or else she loves you a WHOLE LOT!!!!!!


Both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Creepy.


That's pretty much what she says.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’ve spent a shamefully lazy day. Was supposed to clean the house and do some work, but went back to bed after taking daughter to school and slept almost until the pickup time. Keep telling myself that if my body needed it, it probably knows better. But maybe I’m just lazy. :/


Lazy is good sometimes. 
No problem with busy doing nothing. 
Just not all the time. 
And you're not.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Yesterday's sunshine has got me planning what I need to do in the garden. I want to make it more wildlife friendly. Some plants have outgrown the garden and need to go, so I am planning on replacing them with things that are good for bees and butterflies... Especially bees.
> 
> I think I may have to hire some help with digging though. My back won't take heavy spade work and JoesDad has inconveniently got a job again, so isn't available as much as he was


This week I've been replacing the fence separating the pond from the Aldabran yard. I can hack a section a day before my back gives out. Two more sections to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This week I've been replacing the fence separating the pond from the Aldabran yard. I can hack a section a day before my back gives out. Two more sections to go.


Good morning, Yvonne. 
Good work but please be careful.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hi Roomies. This will be short. I just got back from the vet, I'm tired, upset, haven't had my dinner yet and still have 2 cases to do for work.
> 
> I took Jacques to the reptile specialist in New Orleans. I was VERY impressed with him, but more detail tomorrow- just not tonight.
> 
> When the vet put Jacques in a tub of water for a "test float" it was clear that she was floating lopsided: her right front shoulder was lower in the water than the rest of her. Even then, he said she might just be lopsided because that's how she is- after all, some PEOPLE are lopsided and aren't injured or sick. But a blood count would answer that question. For water turtles a white blood cell count of 21,000 -23,000 is considered "high" and sign of an infection. Her count was  30,000. Some of the cells that were the most elevated are the ones involved in chronic, or long-standing infections. He said that with a blood count like that, she should be in the hospital, so that's what we did.
> They're keeping her a week and will give her antibiotic injections daily. They'll tube feed her as well and will give us daily reports on her status. Luckily, the cost of a week in the hospital for her is MUCH less than even a weekEND in the hospital for one of our cats!
> I do not know what antibiotic they're going to give her- they told me but I was too shaken to remember.
> 
> Of course we hope for the best, but people and animals don't get hospitalized unless things are serious.
> I'm SO GLAD I bought her in.
> I'll post more the the Health section of the forum tomorrow.
> 
> We are grateful for any prayers and/or good wishes for our silly little girl (and for us, too!)
> Hugs to all.
> Bea/Mooz



Hugs to you Bea!! It sounds like she’s in good hands and should be on the road to recovery.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Hugs to you Bea!! It sounds like she’s in good hands and should be on the road to recovery.


THank you, Kathy!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slightly less, thank you!
> wifey did these, i was off elsewhere doing anything but lie about on a beach.
> She made me post them.


Wifey sounds like a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Rue, huh? So is that decided? [emoji173]️


Yip. Out of all the names that one seemed to stick and kept on popping up in my mind. So I decided that, that was going to be her name officially. Unofficially I find myself saying "Little Rue" all the time.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ve spent a shamefully lazy day. Was supposed to clean the house and do some work, but went back to bed after taking daughter to school and slept almost until the pickup time. Keep telling myself that if my body needed it, it probably knows better. But maybe I’m just lazy. :/


Sometimes your body does need it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This week I've been replacing the fence separating the pond from the Aldabran yard. I can hack a section a day before my back gives out. Two more sections to go.


Reading that makes my back hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wifey sounds like a force to be reckoned with.


Everyone fears wifey!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only after she's dead, of course!
> And I have told her this.
> Seriously.


Hmmm. I am speechless!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Yesterday's sunshine has got me planning what I need to do in the garden. I want to make it more wildlife friendly. Some plants have outgrown the garden and need to go, so I am planning on replacing them with things that are good for bees and butterflies... Especially bees.
> 
> I think I may have to hire some help with digging though. My back won't take heavy spade work and JoesDad has inconveniently got a job again, so isn't available as much as he was


This sounds like quite a plan. And how inconsiderate of Hubby to not be available for shoveling work. [emoji6] I bet you he is now even happier that he has that job. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone fears wifey!


Ha ha ha. And I bet she is as gentle as a lamb.


----------



## CarolM

I don't know if we are still supposed to be having a blue moon. I more than likely missed it but thought I would share a pic taken 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Reading that makes my back hurt.


All finished (except for the clean-up, but my back is killing me. I had to come in and sit in my recliner with a pillow at the small of my back)

Before:




After "before" but while the Aldabran tortoises still lived in there:




Now:




There are still a few repairs to make on the pond side, but that can wait until I recuperate.

this spring when it warms up I'm going to separate my SA leopards from the Babcock leopards and the Babcocks will go in the Aldabran yard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. And I bet she is as gentle as a lamb.


Mostly...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I don't know if we are still supposed to be having a blue moon. I more than likely missed it but thought I would share a pic taken 5 minutes ago.
> View attachment 229134


Very pretty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> All finished (except for the clean-up, but my back is killing me. I had to come in and sit in my recliner with a pillow at the small of my back)
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 229135
> 
> 
> After "before" but while the Aldabran tortoises still lived in there:
> 
> View attachment 229136
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> View attachment 229137
> 
> 
> There are still a few repairs to make on the pond side, but that can wait until I recuperate.
> 
> this spring when it warms up I'm going to separate my SA leopards from the Babcock leopards and the Babcocks will go in the Aldabran yard.


Great job, Yvonne! 
Shame about the Aldabrans, but I know they're a bit much work after you're about thirty five! 
Really nice property you have.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great job, Yvonne!
> Shame about the Aldabrans, but I know they're a bit much work after you're about thirty five!
> Really nice property you have.


Thank you. It is nice, but it's getting to be a bit much for me to care for. The mowing and edging gets away from me now, and if I don't get out there early in the spring with the sprayer, the weeds take over the whole outside of the fence (I'll bet my neighbors love that!)

I miss the Aldabran tortoises everyday, and I worry the new owner is taking good care of them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> All finished (except for the clean-up, but my back is killing me. I had to come in and sit in my recliner with a pillow at the small of my back)
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 229135
> 
> 
> After "before" but while the Aldabran tortoises still lived in there:
> 
> View attachment 229136
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> View attachment 229137
> 
> 
> There are still a few repairs to make on the pond side, but that can wait until I recuperate.
> 
> this spring when it warms up I'm going to separate my SA leopards from the Babcock leopards and the Babcocks will go in the Aldabran yard.


Wow. That looks like a job and a half. No wonder your back is killing you. Really nice job too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. It is nice, but it's getting to be a bit much for me to care for. The mowing and edging gets away from me now, and if I don't get out there early in the spring with the sprayer, the weeds take over the whole outside of the fence (I'll bet my neighbors love that!)
> 
> I miss the Aldabran tortoises everyday, and I worry the new owner is taking good care of them.


_'_I'm sure they are, or at least I really hope they are. 
How could you not love and care for a beautiful creature like that?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> All finished (except for the clean-up, but my back is killing me. I had to come in and sit in my recliner with a pillow at the small of my back)
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 229135
> 
> 
> After "before" but while the Aldabran tortoises still lived in there:
> 
> View attachment 229136
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> View attachment 229137
> 
> 
> There are still a few repairs to make on the pond side, but that can wait until I recuperate.
> 
> this spring when it warms up I'm going to separate my SA leopards from the Babcock leopards and the Babcocks will go in the Aldabran yard.



That *was* a lot of work.  Great job, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I don't know if we are still supposed to be having a blue moon. I more than likely missed it but thought I would share a pic taken 5 minutes ago.
> View attachment 229134



I missed it too last night although I tried to see it by sticking my head out the window. (That didn’t help for some reason.) 5 minutes ago still looks pretty!


----------



## Kristoff

It’s 9 pm and I think I’ll head to bed. Hoping to be my normal self (and catch up on some work) tomorrow. Not-see you all later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It’s 9 pm and I think I’ll head to bed. Hoping to be my normal self (and catch up on some work) tomorrow. Not-see you all later!


Nos da, Lena! 
Hope you feel refreshed and ready for action in the morning! 
Sleep well!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> All finished (except for the clean-up, but my back is killing me. I had to come in and sit in my recliner with a pillow at the small of my back)
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 229135
> 
> 
> After "before" but while the Aldabran tortoises still lived in there:
> 
> View attachment 229136
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> View attachment 229137
> 
> 
> There are still a few repairs to make on the pond side, but that can wait until I recuperate.
> 
> this spring when it warms up I'm going to separate my SA leopards from the Babcock leopards and the Babcocks will go in the Aldabran yard.


 What a JOB!!!!! You DESERVE a rest!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only after she's dead, of course!
> And I have told her this.
> Seriously.


O.M.G. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Carrying dead eyes ....


----------



## DE42

Hello all.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hello all.


Hello Dan.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hello Dan.


How is it going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> O.M.G. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Carrying dead eyes ....


But they're so pretty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hello all.


Good afternoon, Dan.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Dan.


Thanks. How are you doing? Sorry I can't remember it's it morning there yet or not.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thanks. How are you doing? Sorry I can't remember it's it morning there yet or not.


1.20 am here. Just getting ready for a late dinner. 
I'm good, nice day, lots of things done. 
How are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji2]


Good evening, Noel! 
How are you today?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1.20 am here. Just getting ready for a late dinner.
> I'm good, nice day, lots of things done.
> How are you today?


I'm ok doing some better.


----------



## DE42

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji2]


Hi


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm ok doing some better.


Good!
Glad you're feeling some improvement.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good!
> Glad you're feeling some improvement.


Yeah. I just have this nawings headache now. It's in one isolated spot about the size of a marble in the left side of my brain. It feels more sore than a normal headache and has pulsing pain from time to time. 

Every time I get stressed or worried for a period of time it acts up and it makes me think about it and worry and stress over it lol. I've had an MRI and it was clear so I should be good. But cancer and brain cancer is common in my family so I worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Yeah. I just have this nawings headache now. It's in one isolated spot about the size of a marble in the left side of my brain. It feels more sore than a normal headache and has pulsing pain from time to time.
> 
> Every time I get stressed or worried for a period of time it acts up and it makes me think about it and worry and stress over it lol. I've had an MRI and it was clear so I should be good. But cancer and brain cancer is common in my family so I worry.


Naturally. 
But it should help that the scan was clear.
Do painkillers and headache medicines not help at all?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naturally.
> But it should help that the scan was clear.
> Do painkillers and headache medicines not help at all?


Not much really. It's not like a normal headache it's hard to exsplane really. My father has it also but with his it just happens when he is excited and does not linger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Not much really. It's not like a normal headache it's hard to exsplane really. My father has it also but with his it just happens when he is excited and does not linger.


Hmmm. 
Possibly genetic in some regard. 
Anyway, it's 10 past four here, I must get some sleep or i'll have a headache in the morning! 
Nos da, Dan and anyone else still lurking! 
Speak in a few hours!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Possibly genetic in some regard.
> Anyway, it's 10 past four here, I must get some sleep or i'll have a headache in the morning!
> Nos da, Dan and anyone else still lurking!
> Speak in a few hours!


Good night


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I’m awake!!! 
Good to hear from you, Dan @DE42 
Have a lot of work to catch up on, so I’m leaving you with a gorgeous photo — not mine, unfortunately — by one of the fantastic photographers here in Roskilde. 


(Blue moon and the Energy Tower)


----------



## Kristoff

Happy Tidgy Month, @Tidgy’s Dad! (For those who don’t know what I’m talking about — Our international supermodel from Morocco is the TFO Calendar Face of February)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy Tidgy Month, @Tidgy’s Dad! (For those who don’t know what I’m talking about — Our international supermodel from Morocco is the TFO Calendar Face of February)


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tidgy Girl, you are a Superstar! 
Look at the calendar, yes it's you! 
Happy Tidgy Month, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy Tidgy Month, Roommates! 
Lesson in 20 minutes.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> How is it going?


Sorry that I did not answer but I had to work. This evening I am "off duty". Speaking then ???? Hopefully yes. I am looking forward to.


----------



## Bee62

Hi Lena and good afternoon. Saw you lurking.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I missed it too last night although I tried to see it by sticking my head out the window. (That didn’t help for some reason.) 5 minutes ago still looks pretty!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I tried sticking my head out the door also didn't work. So out went the whole body. Worked much better. Even got the hand and fingers involved. They took the photo.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello all.


Hey there Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1.20 am here. Just getting ready for a late dinner.
> I'm good, nice day, lots of things done.
> How are you today?


Don't you mean early breakfast?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yeah. I just have this nawings headache now. It's in one isolated spot about the size of a marble in the left side of my brain. It feels more sore than a normal headache and has pulsing pain from time to time.
> 
> Every time I get stressed or worried for a period of time it acts up and it makes me think about it and worry and stress over it lol. I've had an MRI and it was clear so I should be good. But cancer and brain cancer is common in my family so I worry.


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Possibly genetic in some regard.
> Anyway, it's 10 past four here, I must get some sleep or i'll have a headache in the morning!
> Nos da, Dan and anyone else still lurking!
> Speak in a few hours!


[emoji85] I would not function if I went to sleep at that time.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m awake!!!
> Good to hear from you, Dan @DE42
> Have a lot of work to catch up on, so I’m leaving you with a gorgeous photo — not mine, unfortunately — by one of the fantastic photographers here in Roskilde.
> View attachment 229174
> 
> (Blue moon and the Energy Tower)


Wow. That is beatiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy Tidgy Month, @Tidgy’s Dad! (For those who don’t know what I’m talking about — Our international supermodel from Morocco is the TFO Calendar Face of February)


Yay. Happy @Tidgy month.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena and good afternoon. Saw you lurking.


Good afternoon, ccl Bee!


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon everyone. Today I have been really busy and already feel exhausted. It is only 16.02 just need to survive for a few more hours then I can go to sleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't you mean early breakfast?


I usually mean cheese.


----------



## CarolM

@Moozillion how is Jacques doing? Thinking of her and you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] I would not function if I went to sleep at that time.


Went to sleep about 5, up at 8.30. 
That's good for me, once or twice a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yay. Happy @Tidgy month.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion how is Jacques doing? Thinking of her and you.


Yup, me too! 
Just about the first thing on my mind this morning.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Went to sleep about 5, up at 8.30.
> That's good for me, once or twice a week.


I went to sleep at 00.40 up at 06.30 and I am counting the hours until I can go to sleep. Really feeling it today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I went to sleep at 00.40 up at 06.30 and I am counting the hours until I can go to sleep. Really feeling it today.


Not long to go now! 
Coffee time!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not long to go now!
> Coffee time!


Yayyyyy. Hmmmmm I can smell it now. Strong strong coffee.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion how is Jacques doing? Thinking of her and you.



Good morning, Carol![emoji38]
It’s 8:15 am over here. I’m just getting up. I expect to hear from the vet’s office about the same time as I did yesterday, which will be in another hour or so. I’ll DEFINITELY post an update as soon as I hear from them! 
Thanks so much!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, me too!
> Just about the first thing on my mind this morning.



Thank you Adam. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
It’s still early over here- 8:20 am. I expect to hear from the vet’s office in about an hour. [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee!


Good afternoon Adam. Only popping in sometimes, but this evening I have time.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon everyone. Today I have been really busy and already feel exhausted. It is only 16.02 just need to survive for a few more hours then I can go to sleep.


Hello Carol. Much luck with "surviving". Take a short nap or are you at work ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyy. Hmmmmm I can smell it now. Strong strong coffee.


Shall I make you a cup?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you Adam. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> It’s still early over here- 8:20 am. I expect to hear from the vet’s office in about an hour. [emoji2][emoji106]


Holding my breath.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Only popping in sometimes, but this evening I have time.


I am washing my knees this evening, but should have time for a natter.


----------



## Moozillion

Just heard from the vet's office. She's not much different, but that's really to be expected because antibiotics take a few days to kill of enough bacteria to make a difference. I brought her to them Tuesday, so this is only the 3rd day she's had her meds.
So far: so good!! 

Oh, just as an amusing aside: they have her on an antibiotic, of course, but they also have her on an anti-inflammatory called meloxicam. Meloxicam is what my husband takes for his arthritis!!!!!! So he and Jacques are on the same medication!!!!!!!!

@Tidgy's Dad @CarolM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just heard from the vet's office. She's not much different, but that's really to be expected because antibiotics take a few days to kill of enough bacteria to make a difference. I brought her to them Tuesday, so this is only the 3rd day she's had her meds.
> So far: so good!!
> 
> Oh, just as an amusing aside: they have her on an antibiotic, of course, but they also have her on an anti-inflammatory called meloxicam. Meloxicam is what my husband takes for his arthritis!!!!!! So he and Jacques are on the same medication!!!!!!!!
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM


Ha! The same meds. 
Come on Jacques! 
Bea, don't forget to check out your fossil thread.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha! The same meds.
> Come on Jacques!
> Bea, don't forget to check out your fossil thread.


Thanks, Adam.
I've been slightly obsessed with Jacques, and wanting to make changes in her tank to reduce her stress.
I'll pop over to my fossil thread and see what's going on!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Carol![emoji38]
> It’s 8:15 am over here. I’m just getting up. I expect to hear from the vet’s office about the same time as I did yesterday, which will be in another hour or so. I’ll DEFINITELY post an update as soon as I hear from them!
> Thanks so much!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


Silly I know. But I worry about you and Jacques. I am also tired today, should have known it was a little early on your side.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone. Woke up sick this morning, don't know if it is the flu yet. Fever, soar throat- I can hardly talk. 
Gonna probably sleep most of the day and won't be lurking around much. 
Talk tomorrow or later today if I feel better!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. Much luck with "surviving". Take a short nap or are you at work ?


I am actually still on leave but have been super busy while home. I think I would be better off at work. Less exhausting. I did however take a short nap. So not feeling so bad now.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Silly I know. But I worry about you and Jacques. I am also tired today, should have known it was a little early on your side.


Thank you, Carol! You are so sweet! 
I'm actually feeling MUCH better about Jacques' prognosis. I know that although antibiotics start working right away, it takes at least 3 days or more to make enough difference for you to feel. She hasn't even been in treatment 48 hours:I brought her in late Tuesday and it's currently Thursday morning for us. 
Also, the fact that he has her on an anti-inflammatory makes me feel even better: I feel like he's treating the whole infectious process, and not just giving her an antibiotic and hoping for the best. 

I hope you can get some rest soon!
Thank you again for your loving concern!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shall I make you a cup?


Always yes please. Sorry only answering now. Had to do the school run.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am washing my knees this evening, but should have time for a natter.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

We've been having real warm weather. Normally our frosty nights don't go away until after February, but we're already averaging 45F degree nights. I hope that doesn't mean our summer is going to be extra hot this year. Some of the box turtles have come out of their hibernation leaf pile. And while I was working on the pond fence I noticed a few of the water turtles are awake.

Today I'm going to finish cleaning up after my fence project, then maybe I'll tackle a few leaves. LEAVES!!! the bane of my existence! Oh well. . . it's going to be another beautiful day, with shirt sleeve weather, so at least we've got that going for us.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Woke up sick this morning, don't know if it is the flu yet. Fever, soar throat- I can hardly talk.
> Gonna probably sleep most of the day and won't be lurking around much.
> Talk tomorrow or later today if I feel better!


 Oh, NOOOO!!!! I hope it's not the flu!!!! Glad you are taking care of yourself!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Just heard from the vet's office. She's not much different, but that's really to be expected because antibiotics take a few days to kill of enough bacteria to make a difference. I brought her to them Tuesday, so this is only the 3rd day she's had her meds.
> So far: so good!!
> 
> Oh, just as an amusing aside: they have her on an antibiotic, of course, but they also have her on an anti-inflammatory called meloxicam. Meloxicam is what my husband takes for his arthritis!!!!!! So he and Jacques are on the same medication!!!!!!!!
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM


Maybe they can compare notes once Jacques comes home.[emoji1] also read your other post and commented on there.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Woke up sick this morning, don't know if it is the flu yet. Fever, soar throat- I can hardly talk.
> Gonna probably sleep most of the day and won't be lurking around much.
> Talk tomorrow or later today if I feel better!


Oh no. Thinking of you. Remember garlic. Ginger. Lemon. Honey and hot water. And try out Sabines remedy with the onion as well.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Carol! You are so sweet!
> I'm actually feeling MUCH better about Jacques' prognosis. I know that although antibiotics start working right away, it takes at least 3 days or more to make enough difference for you to feel. She hasn't even been in treatment 48 hours:I brought her in late Tuesday and it's currently Thursday morning for us.
> Also, the fact that he has her on an anti-inflammatory makes me feel even better: I feel like he's treating the whole infectious process, and not just giving her an antibiotic and hoping for the best.
> 
> I hope you can get some rest soon!
> Thank you again for your loving concern!


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We've been having real warm weather. Normally our frosty nights don't go away until after February, but we're already averaging 45F degree nights. I hope that doesn't mean our summer is going to be extra hot this year. Some of the box turtles have come out of their hibernation leaf pile. And while I was working on the pond fence I noticed a few of the water turtles are awake.
> 
> Today I'm going to finish cleaning up after my fence project, then maybe I'll tackle a few leaves. LEAVES!!! the bane of my existence! Oh well. . . it's going to be another beautiful day, with shirt sleeve weather, so at least we've got that going for us.


How's your back from yesterday. You seem to be superwoman.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I went to sleep at 00.40 up at 06.30 and I am counting the hours until I can go to sleep. Really feeling it today.



Did you catch it from me? Careful, roommates. Sleepiness virus is going around!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did you catch it from me? Careful, roommates. Sleepiness virus is going around!


Whahaha. So it's your fault.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Just heard from the vet's office. She's not much different, but that's really to be expected because antibiotics take a few days to kill of enough bacteria to make a difference. I brought her to them Tuesday, so this is only the 3rd day she's had her meds.
> So far: so good!!
> 
> Oh, just as an amusing aside: they have her on an antibiotic, of course, but they also have her on an anti-inflammatory called meloxicam. Meloxicam is what my husband takes for his arthritis!!!!!! So he and Jacques are on the same medication!!!!!!!!
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM



No news is good news. Now I’m sure she’ll be fine in no time.  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Woke up sick this morning, don't know if it is the flu yet. Fever, soar throat- I can hardly talk.
> Gonna probably sleep most of the day and won't be lurking around much.
> Talk tomorrow or later today if I feel better!



Oh no. Hope it’s not the flu. You were concerned about it before given the exposure to sick kids. Anyone else in the family has the symptoms?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We've been having real warm weather. Normally our frosty nights don't go away until after February, but we're already averaging 45F degree nights. I hope that doesn't mean our summer is going to be extra hot this year. Some of the box turtles have come out of their hibernation leaf pile. And while I was working on the pond fence I noticed a few of the water turtles are awake.
> 
> Today I'm going to finish cleaning up after my fence project, then maybe I'll tackle a few leaves. LEAVES!!! the bane of my existence! Oh well. . . it's going to be another beautiful day, with shirt sleeve weather, so at least we've got that going for us.



Apart from the LEAVES, you’re making me envious


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. So it's your fault.



 I’m sorry [emoji52] On the plus side, it only takes a good night’s sleep to recover.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes indeed. When you cut the garlic and and the onoin in pieces and put them to the honey you get a wonderful anti - cough medicine after a few hours. Drinking lemon with hot water is good too.


@Bambam1989


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena and good afternoon. Saw you lurking.



I’ve been trying to follow the forum throughout the day but with little success so far. Hope you enjoy your time off-duty.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m sorry [emoji52] On the plus side, it only takes a good night’s sleep to recover.


Very true. Very true. At least I know at bedtime I will be out like a light.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Woke up sick this morning, don't know if it is the flu yet. Fever, soar throat- I can hardly talk.
> Gonna probably sleep most of the day and won't be lurking around much.
> Talk tomorrow or later today if I feel better!


Oh, golly! 
Hope it' only a passing bug and not the flu!
Get well soon, Bambam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Always yes please. Sorry only answering now. Had to do the school run.


That's okay! 
Milk?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay!
> Milk?


Yes please and sugar for energy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We've been having real warm weather. Normally our frosty nights don't go away until after February, but we're already averaging 45F degree nights. I hope that doesn't mean our summer is going to be extra hot this year. Some of the box turtles have come out of their hibernation leaf pile. And while I was working on the pond fence I noticed a few of the water turtles are awake.
> 
> Today I'm going to finish cleaning up after my fence project, then maybe I'll tackle a few leaves. LEAVES!!! the bane of my existence! Oh well. . . it's going to be another beautiful day, with shirt sleeve weather, so at least we've got that going for us.


Shame there isn't a type of tortoise that eats only tons of dead old leaves. 
Good morning, Yvonne, you seem particularly energetic these days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. So it's your fault.


If in doubt, blame Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989


@Bambam1989


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes please and sugar for energy.


There you go.
That's R50 please.


----------



## CarolM

Almost had a disaster earlier. I had just put Little Rue back into her enclosure after her soak. I went to the kitchen and then passed by her enclosure and glanced in. Rue was on her back. Long enough to poop again. Because I am still tired I couldn't say for sure how long but I don't think too long. So I gently turned her back over and then had to clean the poop off her. And in the enclosure Where I turned her over. I couldn't see what had made her turn over other than her cuttlebone and a slight dip by her food slab. So I put more bark around the slab and moved the cuttlebone a little out. But she did not eat her food which this evening was hibiscus flower. Which she normally always eats. She went straight to one of the spots she likes to sleep. I will watch her a little closer but I think she should be fine and just needs to get over her shock.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There you go.
> That's R50 please.


Totally worth it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Almost had a disaster earlier. I had just put Little Rue back into her enclosure after her soak. I went to the kitchen and then passed by her enclosure and glanced in. Rue was on her back. Long enough to poop again. Because I am still tired I couldn't say for sure how long but I don't think too long. So I gently turned her back over and then had to clean the poop off her. And in the enclosure Where I turned her over. I couldn't see what had made her turn over other than her cuttlebone and a slight dip by her food slab. So I put more bark around the slab and moved the cuttlebone a little out. But she did not eat her food which this evening was hibiscus flower. Which she normally always eats. She went straight to one of the spots she likes to sleep. I will watch her a little closer but I think she should be fine and just needs to get over her shock.


Yeah, i'm sure it's just shock. 
She should sleep it off and be fine in the morning. 
Silly tort.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shame there isn't a type of tortoise that eats only tons of dead old leaves.
> Good morning, Yvonne, you seem particularly energetic these days.


What a wonderful idea. Maybe we can train them to think old leaves are good for them.[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Totally worth it.


Blimey! 
Thanks! 
Normally the Roomies get furious at my coffee prices. 
wifey sometimes refuses to pay.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, i'm sure it's just shock.
> She should sleep it off and be fine in the morning.
> Silly tort.


I was going to say maybe she is also sleep deprived but thinking about it she gets wayyyyy more sleep than I do.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> Thanks!
> Normally the Roomies get furious at my coffee prices.
> wifey sometimes refuses to pay.


I'm sleep deprived soooooo I don't care. Coffee is to me what whiskey is to an alcoholic.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If in doubt, blame Lena.



Ah!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ah!
> View attachment 229186


Oh Shame. Why was kitty put in the corner?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Almost had a disaster earlier. I had just put Little Rue back into her enclosure after her soak. I went to the kitchen and then passed by her enclosure and glanced in. Rue was on her back. Long enough to poop again. Because I am still tired I couldn't say for sure how long but I don't think too long. So I gently turned her back over and then had to clean the poop off her. And in the enclosure Where I turned her over. I couldn't see what had made her turn over other than her cuttlebone and a slight dip by her food slab. So I put more bark around the slab and moved the cuttlebone a little out. But she did not eat her food which this evening was hibiscus flower. Which she normally always eats. She went straight to one of the spots she likes to sleep. I will watch her a little closer but I think she should be fine and just needs to get over her shock.



She might be tired too. My suggested cure of a good night’s sleep still stands. She might expect a fresh hibiscus flower in the morning.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I was going to say maybe she is also sleep deprived but thinking about it she gets wayyyyy more sleep than I do.



Lol. SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame. Why was kitty put in the corner?



It’s me, gone to sulk in the corner.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s me, gone to sulk in the corner.


Tut tut tut. Did your Mommy never tell you that sulking won't get you anywhere? You have to take action![emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Tut tut tut. Did your Mommy never tell you that sulking won't get you anywhere? You have to take action![emoji6]



Ok. I’ll go kick @Tidgy’s Dad. Just lightly. If I can find him in the dark.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ok. I’ll go kick @Tidgy’s Dad. Just lightly. If I can find him in the dark.


Just double check it wasn't the meerkat stirring the pot.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Just double check it wasn't the meerkat stirring the pot.



You think too highly of people.  I think a preemptive strike is acceptable, every now and then. [emoji48]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You think too highly of people.  I think a preemptive strike is acceptable, every now and then. [emoji48]


Lol. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Got to go iron a shirt for hubby and then it is lights out for me. Night night all.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am washing my knees this evening, but should have time for a natter.


Good evening Adam. How long you need for washing your knees ???? They seem to be very dirty. What have you done ???


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Got to go iron a shirt for hubby and then it is lights out for me. Night night all.



Good night, Carol! Hope both you and Rue feel better in the morning.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Just heard from the vet's office. She's not much different, but that's really to be expected because antibiotics take a few days to kill of enough bacteria to make a difference. I brought her to them Tuesday, so this is only the 3rd day she's had her meds.
> So far: so good!!
> 
> Oh, just as an amusing aside: they have her on an antibiotic, of course, but they also have her on an anti-inflammatory called meloxicam. Meloxicam is what my husband takes for his arthritis!!!!!! So he and Jacques are on the same medication!!!!!!!!
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM


Meloxicam seems to be a unique and often used medicine .... It is used for cats and dogs against pain. Hmmmmmmmm...... ?????


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Woke up sick this morning, don't know if it is the flu yet. Fever, soar throat- I can hardly talk.
> Gonna probably sleep most of the day and won't be lurking around much.
> Talk tomorrow or later today if I feel better!


Oh poor you ! Sleep well and recover. I hope you are not badly sick. Sending the best wishes and vibrations your way.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am actually still on leave but have been super busy while home. I think I would be better off at work. Less exhausting. I did however take a short nap. So not feeling so bad now.


A nap is fine to recover from being a little bit tired. It is allright when you take a nap.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Almost had a disaster earlier. I had just put Little Rue back into her enclosure after her soak. I went to the kitchen and then passed by her enclosure and glanced in. Rue was on her back. Long enough to poop again. Because I am still tired I couldn't say for sure how long but I don't think too long. So I gently turned her back over and then had to clean the poop off her. And in the enclosure Where I turned her over. I couldn't see what had made her turn over other than her cuttlebone and a slight dip by her food slab. So I put more bark around the slab and moved the cuttlebone a little out. But she did not eat her food which this evening was hibiscus flower. Which she normally always eats. She went straight to one of the spots she likes to sleep. I will watch her a little closer but I think she should be fine and just needs to get over her shock.


Hello Carol, I don`t think that Rue was hurt by lying on her back but like you`ve said it was a shock for her. I think she will be allright.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, Bee, and anyone else around. Time for me to stop staring at the screen and read a book. Yoga early tomorrow. *yawn* 


(My photo this time)


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Bee, and anyone else around. Time for me to stop staring at the screen and read a book. Yoga early tomorrow. *yawn*
> View attachment 229189
> 
> (My photo this time)


Good night Lena. Enjoy your book and have a good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I'm sleep deprived soooooo I don't care. Coffee is to me what whiskey is to an alcoholic.


Coffee with a dash of whisky ! 
Now you're talking!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ok. I’ll go kick @Tidgy’s Dad. Just lightly. If I can find him in the dark.


OW ! ! ! 
Something just kicked me ! ! 
Pesky armadillo, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Got to go iron a shirt for hubby and then it is lights out for me. Night night all.


No meerkats in the Cold Dark Room at present. (I don't think) 
They're is several Roommates houses though, it would seem. 
Nos da, Carol! 
Sleep well. 
It's lovely to have you with us in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. How long you need for washing your knees ???? They seem to be very dirty. What have you done ???


Up on the lab roof fixing neighbour damage. 
Knees all clean again now, though. 
Good evening, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Bee, and anyone else around. Time for me to stop staring at the screen and read a book. Yoga early tomorrow. *yawn*
> View attachment 229189
> 
> (My photo this time)


Love your whiskers! 
Nos da, Lena, sleep well. 
Miaow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey all. Some time ago the proper care of orchids was being discussed. Our local garden center holds orchid clinics, and demos, even orchid auctions, they provided this info. Good info on the need to repot once they bloom

http://behnkes.com/how-do-i-get-my-...18&utm_campaign=Feb.+1,+2018&utm_medium=email


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. Some time ago the proper care of orchids was being discussed. Our local garden center holds orchid clinics, and demos, even orchid auctions, they provided this info. Good info on the need to repot once they bloom
> 
> http://behnkes.com/how-do-i-get-my-orchid-to-bloom-again/?utm_source=January+29,+2018&utm_campaign=Feb.+1,+2018&utm_medium=email


Hello, Mark! 
Happy Tidgy Month! 
Hope you are well!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I would have posted earlier, but it took ages to catch up. 

I hope the news about Jacques continues to be hopeful. 

I had a governor meeting last night and a training this evening. It’s non-stop  I am doing my best to reduce my commitment, but it is difficult.


----------



## JoesMum

Our Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish) drops hints when she decides it’s time to be fed. She glares at me as I sit on the sofa  



I have now obliged.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I would have posted earlier, but it took ages to catch up.
> 
> I hope the news about Jacques continues to be hopeful.
> 
> I had a governor meeting last night and a training this evening. It’s non-stop  I am doing my best to reduce my commitment, but it is difficult.


i thought you enjoyed most of it. If you start to resent it you should stop or at least cut down. 
Good evening, Linda, time to put your feet up for a bit before bed, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish) drops hints when she decides it’s time to be fed. She glares at me as I sit on the sofa
> View attachment 229200
> 
> 
> I have now obliged.


It hardly looks starved! 
"HUNGRY!" 
I hope Jacques gets back to being like that again soon.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam.


.... and Good night .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... and Good night .....


Nos da, Bee! 
Missed you again. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Mark!
> Happy Tidgy Month!
> Hope you are well!


I think it's wonderful that Tidgey gets to have Valentine's Day in "her" month!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I would have posted earlier, but it took ages to catch up.
> 
> I hope the news about Jacques continues to be hopeful.
> 
> I had a governor meeting last night and a training this evening. It’s non-stop  I am doing my best to reduce my commitment, but it is difficult.


Yes, Linda- the day to day updates on Jacques from the hospital are encouraging! 
Thank you for thinking of her!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Our Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish) drops hints when she decides it’s time to be fed. She glares at me as I sit on the sofa
> View attachment 229200
> 
> 
> I have now obliged.


HAHAHA!!! She is NOT one to be subtle, it appears!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I think it's wonderful that Tidgey gets to have Valentine's Day in "her" month!


Yes, it's brilliant and wifey's birthday later in the month also.


----------



## Moozillion

Going to say "good night," Roomies. I didn't sleep at all well last night due to being wound up about Jacques and some family problems one of my sisters is going through. 
So it's an early night for me. 
hugs to all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Going to say "good night," Roomies. I didn't sleep at all well last night due to being wound up about Jacques and some family problems one of my sisters is going through.
> So it's an early night for me.
> hugs to all.


Hugs back! 
Nos da, Mooz, sleep well. 
And lots f love and hugs to Jacques, of course


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, roommates! Could you please help this TFO friend of mine:
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1572431/
She needs advice from more knowledgeable members.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates! Could you please help this TFO friend of mine:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1572431/
> She needs advice from more knowledgeable members.



I have done so.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I have done so.



Thank you, Linda! You’re always so kind. Hope the tort has no RI and survives the winter.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i thought you enjoyed most of it. If you start to resent it you should stop or at least cut down.
> Good evening, Linda, time to put your feet up for a bit before bed, I hope.



I do enjoy it. I came back from the training last night very frustrated by others on my Board of Governors who really don’t “get it”. 

I have two roles currently, one at school level and one at Trust level (the Trust is responsible for a group of schools) and I am trying to drop one of these roles. The Trust wants me to do the Trust role. The school board should be capable of managing without me, but seems to be going backwards in their understanding at the moment.... and resent me for trying to lighten my load. 

I have given the school board 10 years service and my Trust role means I’ll still have a hand in the school. I love that school and I do what I do because I believe in trying to give the kids at it the best possible life outcomes and this is my way of helping. They’ll cope, they’ll get used to the change, but right now I’m a bit grumpy with my fellow governors!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! You’re always so kind. Hope the tort has no RI and survives the winter.



Probably has a gut full of parasites, but I am not inclined to intervene


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I do enjoy it. I came back from the training last night very frustrated by others on my Board of Governors who really don’t “get it”.
> 
> I have two roles currently, one at school level and one at Trust level (the Trust is responsible for a group of schools) and I am trying to drop one of these roles. The Trust wants me to do the Trust role. The school board should be capable of managing without me, but seems to be going backwards in their understanding at the moment.... and resent me for trying to lighten my load.
> 
> I have given the school board 10 years service and my Trust role means I’ll still have a hand in the school. I love that school and I do what I do because I believe in trying to give the kids at it the best possible life outcomes and this is my way of helping. They’ll cope, they’ll get used to the change, but right now I’m a bit grumpy with my fellow governors!


Good morning, Linda! 
I know you care about this school and have invested a great deal of yourself into it and that you care for the children and their futures too. 
But you can't be personally responsible for everything for ever. And it's horrible they resent you after all this time for trying to do a bit less. 
Sometimes, it's best to make a clean break of it and just work with the Trust in the future, though i understand it can be hard to let go after 10 years. 
I'm sure you're doing what's right in the current situation, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! You’re always so kind. Hope the tort has no RI and survives the winter.


Good morning, Lena. 
You're very kind, too, thanks for making us aware of the problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Probably has a gut full of parasites, but I am not inclined to intervene


Yes, your most probably right, we should probably advise the OP to keep the new tortoise separated from the other two when they come out of hibernation. 
I have a lesson now, so see you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Have a Fantastic Friday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thoughts for Jacques again! 
Come on, Jacques!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol! Hope both you and Rue feel better in the morning.


Thank you. We do. Had enough energy to give the house a thorough cleaning this morning.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol, I don`t think that Rue was hurt by lying on her back but like you`ve said it was a shock for her. I think she will be allright.


Thank you Sabine. She ate this morning so she seems to have gotten over her shock. Happy Mommy.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Bee, and anyone else around. Time for me to stop staring at the screen and read a book. Yoga early tomorrow. *yawn*
> View attachment 229189
> 
> (My photo this time)


That makes me want to yawn.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night Lena. Enjoy your book and have a good night. Sleep well.


Aaàaaahhhhhhh. So sweet.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I do enjoy it. I came back from the training last night very frustrated by others on my Board of Governors who really don’t “get it”.
> 
> I have two roles currently, one at school level and one at Trust level (the Trust is responsible for a group of schools) and I am trying to drop one of these roles. The Trust wants me to do the Trust role. The school board should be capable of managing without me, but seems to be going backwards in their understanding at the moment.... and resent me for trying to lighten my load.
> 
> I have given the school board 10 years service and my Trust role means I’ll still have a hand in the school. I love that school and I do what I do because I believe in trying to give the kids at it the best possible life outcomes and this is my way of helping. They’ll cope, they’ll get used to the change, but right now I’m a bit grumpy with my fellow governors!



The school board might also be resentful to change. Take their lack of understanding as a sign of appreciation, which you deserve. But you also deserve a break. They’ll get over it, I’m sure, and you will continue influencing the school in a positive way even if it’s a little less hands-on.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coffee with a dash of whisky !
> Now you're talking!


Irish coffee anyone?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That makes me want to yawn.



Oops. You said you were better? 

Have a nice day, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No meerkats in the Cold Dark Room at present. (I don't think)
> They're is several Roommates houses though, it would seem.
> Nos da, Carol!
> Sleep well.
> It's lovely to have you with us in here.


Thank you Adam. I love visiting tge CDR. As I expect you can tell already.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. Some time ago the proper care of orchids was being discussed. Our local garden center holds orchid clinics, and demos, even orchid auctions, they provided this info. Good info on the need to repot once they bloom
> 
> http://behnkes.com/how-do-i-get-my-...18&utm_campaign=Feb.+1,+2018&utm_medium=email


Gir to read this when home and connected to internet. Busy doing school run then off to shops to get shorts for youngest. He is out growing all his clothes.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I would have posted earlier, but it took ages to catch up.
> 
> I hope the news about Jacques continues to be hopeful.
> 
> I had a governor meeting last night and a training this evening. It’s non-stop  I am doing my best to reduce my commitment, but it is difficult.


You are sure one busy Lady. But then they do say that work keeps idle hands busy. Ir something like that anyway. Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish) drops hints when she decides it’s time to be fed. She glares at me as I sit on the sofa
> View attachment 229200
> 
> 
> I have now obliged.


That is a beautiful tank.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena.
> You're very kind, too, thanks for making us aware of the problem.



And thank you, Adam! Good luck with the students.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Going to say "good night," Roomies. I didn't sleep at all well last night due to being wound up about Jacques and some family problems one of my sisters is going through.
> So it's an early night for me.
> hugs to all.


Night night. Sleep tight


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I do enjoy it. I came back from the training last night very frustrated by others on my Board of Governors who really don’t “get it”.
> 
> I have two roles currently, one at school level and one at Trust level (the Trust is responsible for a group of schools) and I am trying to drop one of these roles. The Trust wants me to do the Trust role. The school board should be capable of managing without me, but seems to be going backwards in their understanding at the moment.... and resent me for trying to lighten my load.
> 
> I have given the school board 10 years service and my Trust role means I’ll still have a hand in the school. I love that school and I do what I do because I believe in trying to give the kids at it the best possible life outcomes and this is my way of helping. They’ll cope, they’ll get used to the change, but right now I’m a bit grumpy with my fellow governors!


Shame. Sounds like a difficult one.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> I know you care about this school and have invested a great deal of yourself into it and that you care for the children and their futures too.
> But you can't be personally responsible for everything for ever. And it's horrible they resent you after all this time for trying to do a bit less.
> Sometimes, it's best to make a clean break of it and just work with the Trust in the future, though i understand it can be hard to let go after 10 years.
> I'm sure you're doing what's right in the current situation, though.


Here here.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Have a Fantastic Friday!


You too![emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thoughts for Jacques again!
> Come on, Jacques!


Ditto.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops. You said you were better?
> 
> Have a nice day, Carol!


Lol. You too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Gir to read this when home and connected to internet. Busy doing school run then off to shops to get shorts for youngest. He is out growing all his clothes.



Get shorts? Hey, it’s February! Oh, it’s February... ‍ It’s so easy to forget sometimes that you’re in the Southern Hemisphere. Good luck with all the chores.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Going to say "good night," Roomies. I didn't sleep at all well last night due to being wound up about Jacques and some family problems one of my sisters is going through.
> So it's an early night for me.
> hugs to all.


All will turn well in the end with Jaques, I am sure.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Probably has a gut full of parasites, but I am not inclined to intervene


In that case it is no good idea to let this tort brumate.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Have a Fantastic Friday!


You too !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thoughts for Jacques again!
> Come on, Jacques!


I am thinking of her too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine. She ate this morning so she seems to have gotten over her shock. Happy Mommy.[emoji1]


Happy tort = Happy mommy. I is sooooo easy ... LOL  GOOD MORNING Carol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That makes me want to yawn.


Yawn ? It makes me want to sleep !
I can sleep everywhere, on a chair, in front of the computer, on the sofa, of course in my bed, but the easiest way for me to fall asleep in a few minutes is to read a book in the evening ....... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaàaaahhhhhhh. So sweet.


Cats had been invented to make us always say: Ahhhhhhhh. So sweet.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Irish coffee anyone?


Not for me. But a big mug of coffee I`ll never reject.


----------



## Bee62

GOOD MORNING ROOMIES.
I wish you all a nice Friday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine. She ate this morning so she seems to have gotten over her shock. Happy Mommy.[emoji1]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Irish coffee anyone?


Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
But I've got a coffee, thanks, maybe later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam. I love visiting tge CDR. As I expect you can tell already.[emoji23]


No, not noticed.


----------



## Bee62

For all cat lovers:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And thank you, Adam! Good luck with the students.


One down, another in 35 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cats had been invented to make us always say: Ahhhhhhhh. So sweet.
> View attachment 229215








Not always. 
Good afternoon, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not for me. But a big mug of coffee I`ll never reject.


Good. 
Here's a coffee for you. 
20 Euros, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For all cat lovers:


I'll watch these later. 
Not got the time now.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not always.
> Good afternoon, Sabine!


Good afternoon Adam. This is no cat. It is a shorn meerkat !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Here's a coffee for you.
> 20 Euros, please.


Are you crazy ???? For 20 Euros I`ll get 10 mugs coffee in Germany. Your prizes are usury !!!


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all. I’m back from an exercise class run by my physio. 

She has started a weekly yoga/stretch session for crocks like me to try and get us moving better. At 53, I’m the youngest by quite a way [emoji849] It was quite fun, a lot of giggling, but there’s no shirking because she notices as soon as we’re not doing things properly. 

I’m quite tired now, but hopefully it will make me feel better in the long run


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thoughts for Jacques again!
> Come on, Jacques!



Thank you, Adam! [emoji2][emoji173]️
I expect the update call in about 2 hours (currently 7:30 am here).[emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> That makes me want to yawn.



Is that your cat? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. I’m back from an exercise class run by my physio.
> 
> She has started a weekly yoga/stretch session for crocks like me to try and get us moving better. At 53, I’m the youngest by quite a way [emoji849] It was quite fun, a lot of giggling, but there’s no shirking because she notices as soon as we’re not doing things properly.
> 
> I’m quite tired now, but hopefully it will make me feel better in the long run



I hear ya! [emoji2] I started physio back in my 40s, and am just finishing another round. I think the only part of my body that hasn’t required physiotherapy is my nose...(knocks wood) [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I hear ya! [emoji2] I started physio back in my 40s, and am just finishing another round. I think the only part of my body that hasn’t required physiotherapy is my nose...(knocks wood) [emoji2][emoji106]



That’s me ... neck to toes! I started in my 30s and had my operations by way of celebrating my 40th birthday (easy to remember the year [emoji849])

I now get by with maintenance visits with occasional flare ups like I have now.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That’s me ... neck to toes! I started in my 30s and had my operations by way of celebrating my 40th birthday (easy to remember the year [emoji849])
> 
> I now get by with maintenance visits with occasional flare ups like I have now.



WOW! Any idea why you have such trouble? [emoji15]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW! Any idea why you have such trouble? [emoji15]



My physio told me today that she thinks I’m put together wrong [emoji23] It’s just as well I have known her so long 

It’s almost certainly a hereditary issue caused in part by my height. I’m 5’11” ... or was before my ops... and was always lanky when I was younger. 

My 6’4” dad had problems with his back throughout his life and walked with a pronounced stoop, unable to straighten his legs properly, in his later years (He was only only 67 when he died of a brain haemorrhage)

My 6’6” son has been seeing the physio on and off since he was about 10. (11 years) There was a clear kink in his spine when I first took him although he wasn’t in pain. The physio says he treats very easily now and has said that she thinks I wouldn’t have had the problems if I had been able to access treatment at the same age as he did. I am so glad I took him. First and foremost in my mind was that I didn’t want son to end up like me and my Dad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. This is no cat. It is a shorn meerkat !


This one any better?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Are you crazy ???? For 20 Euros I`ll get 10 mugs coffee in Germany. Your prizes are usury !!!


But you said you never refused coffee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. I’m back from an exercise class run by my physio.
> 
> She has started a weekly yoga/stretch session for crocks like me to try and get us moving better. At 53, I’m the youngest by quite a way [emoji849] It was quite fun, a lot of giggling, but there’s no shirking because she notices as soon as we’re not doing things properly.
> 
> I’m quite tired now, but hopefully it will make me feel better in the long run


Hopefully. 
Blimey, you certainly do seem to keep busy. 
It makes me quite exhausted following your life.
I am starting to look like my sofa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Adam! [emoji2][emoji173]️
> I expect the update call in about 2 hours (currently 7:30 am here).[emoji2][emoji106]


Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I hear ya! [emoji2] I started physio back in my 40s, and am just finishing another round. I think the only part of my body that hasn’t required physiotherapy is my nose...(knocks wood) [emoji2][emoji106]


My nose is constantly getting biffed. 
I probably need a rhino-physiotherapist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My physio told me today that she thinks I’m put together wrong [emoji23] It’s just as well I have known her so long
> 
> It’s almost certainly a hereditary issue caused in part by my height. I’m 5’11” ... or was before my ops... and was always lanky when I was younger.
> 
> My 6’4” dad had problems with his back throughout his life and walked with a pronounced stoop, unable to straighten his legs properly, in his later years (He was only only 67 when he died of a brain haemorrhage)
> 
> My 6’6” son has been seeing the physio on and off since he was about 10. (11 years) There was a clear kink in his spine when I first took him although he wasn’t in pain. The physio says he treats very easily now and has said that she thinks I wouldn’t have had the problems if I had been able to access treatment at the same age as he did. I am so glad I took him. First and foremost in my mind was that I didn’t want son to end up like me and my Dad.


67 is far too young nowadays. 
Pronounced 'stup'.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> My physio told me today that she thinks I’m put together wrong [emoji23] It’s just as well I have known her so long
> 
> It’s almost certainly a hereditary issue caused in part by my height. I’m 5’11” ... or was before my ops... and was always lanky when I was younger.
> 
> My 6’4” dad had problems with his back throughout his life and walked with a pronounced stoop, unable to straighten his legs properly, in his later years (He was only only 67 when he died of a brain haemorrhage)
> 
> My 6’6” son has been seeing the physio on and off since he was about 10. (11 years) There was a clear kink in his spine when I first took him although he wasn’t in pain. The physio says he treats very easily now and has said that she thinks I wouldn’t have had the problems if I had been able to access treatment at the same age as he did. I am so glad I took him. First and foremost in my mind was that I didn’t want son to end up like me and my Dad.


Goodness! It sure does sound hereditary- you did well by your son!


----------



## Moozillion

Continued good news from the vet! 
I just got my morning update.
She is floating MUCH better and is not nearly so front-heavy!!! 
She poops and passes urates in her float water. 
She is tube fed every other day and tolerates it well.
She has no issues at the injection sites. 

Since she's improving, they are going to continue the current treatment and barring anything unusual, she should come home on the 6th!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Yawn ? It makes me want to sleep !
> I can sleep everywhere, on a chair, in front of the computer, on the sofa, of course in my bed, but the easiest way for me to fall asleep in a few minutes is to read a book in the evening ....... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


HAHAHA!!!!!! LOVE that bookmark!!!!!  I think I'll try making one for myself!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Here's a coffee for you.
> 20 Euros, please.


GOOD HEAVENS!!!!! Don't pay it, Sabine!!!!! THat's practically  highway robbery!!!!!
CarolM set a very bad precedent by paying him 50 Euros for a cup!!!!! Now there's no telling what he'll charge!
I may have to have a gentle word with Carol about not encouraging Adam's bad behaviors!!!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. Hope it’s not the flu. You were concerned about it before given the exposure to sick kids. Anyone else in the family has the symptoms?


Feeling much better this morning! My husband had a soar throat but no fever. He is better as well. Pretty certain it was not the flu since there were no other symptoms and I recovered quick.
I used to get tonsillitis alot when I was younger, this felt similar.
My daughter only complained about an "itchy throat" until I fed her soup then she was magically cured.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Is that your cat? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



That was my Cesur, who looks a bit like your female, if I remember correctly. He’s somebody else’s Cesur now.  But he looks happy in the pictures and his new family is amazing. Being readopted at 9 years and in Turkey is beyond lucky, so we are very happy for him. xxx


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yawn ? It makes me want to sleep !
> I can sleep everywhere, on a chair, in front of the computer, on the sofa, of course in my bed, but the easiest way for me to fall asleep in a few minutes is to read a book in the evening ....... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Even reading Sherlock Holmes??


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I hear ya! [emoji2] I started physio back in my 40s, and am just finishing another round. I think the only part of my body that hasn’t required physiotherapy is my nose...(knocks wood) [emoji2][emoji106]



Just don’t knock with your nose


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Continued good news from the vet!
> I just got my morning update.
> She is floating MUCH better and is not nearly so front-heavy!!!
> She poops and passes urates in her float water.
> She is tube fed every other day and tolerates it well.
> She has no issues at the injection sites.
> 
> Since she's improving, they are going to continue the current treatment and barring anything unusual, she should come home on the 6th!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well, she may not be out of the woods yet, but at least there's some daylight to be seen. 
Good girl, Jacques! 
Oh, Bea, I am so relieved and happy for you both.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one any better?



Oh no. The ugly cat is now “our” picture 


ADAM!!!!!!!!! Can you please post something beautiful? No? Then, fossils? Cheese?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> That was my Cesur, who looks a bit like your female, if I remember correctly. He’s somebody else’s Cesur now.  But he looks happy in the pictures and his new family is amazing. Being readopted at 9 years and in Turkey is beyond lucky, so we are very happy for him. xxx


Yes!!!! He looks very much like my Rosie!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you said you never refused coffee!



I’m with Bee on this, I’m afraid. Never until I saw your prices.  Tastes good though, as a rare treat.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> That was my Cesur, who looks a bit like your female, if I remember correctly. He’s somebody else’s Cesur now.  But he looks happy in the pictures and his new family is amazing. Being readopted at 9 years and in Turkey is beyond lucky, so we are very happy for him. xxx


It's SOOOOOO hard to give up pets! If he couldn't be with you, then I'm really glad he's got another good home!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Continued good news from the vet!
> I just got my morning update.
> She is floating MUCH better and is not nearly so front-heavy!!!
> She poops and passes urates in her float water.
> She is tube fed every other day and tolerates it well.
> She has no issues at the injection sites.
> 
> Since she's improving, they are going to continue the current treatment and barring anything unusual, she should come home on the 6th!



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! Thank you for keeping us posted


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Well, she may not be out of the woods yet, but at least there's some daylight to be seen.
> Good girl, Jacques!
> Oh, Bea, I am so relieved and happy for you both.


Thank you, Adam- It's a huge relief for me too!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Feeling much better this morning! My husband had a soar throat but no fever. He is better as well. Pretty certain it was not the flu since there were no other symptoms and I recovered quick.
> I used to get tonsillitis alot when I was younger, this felt similar.
> My daughter only complained about an "itchy throat" until I fed her soup then she was magically cured.



Keeping fingers crossed for you. How old is your daughter?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Yes!!!! He looks very much like my Rosie!!!
> 
> View attachment 229221



Rosie! Yes, that was your beauty’s name! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!!! Don't pay it, Sabine!!!!! THat's practically  highway robbery!!!!!
> CarolM set a very bad precedent by paying him 50 Euros for a cup!!!!! Now there's no telling what he'll charge!
> I may have to have a gentle word with Carol about not encouraging Adam's bad behaviors!!!!!!


Ahem.
My coffee is well worth the money.
And it was 50 Rand which is only just over $4. 
A bargain.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Rosie! Yes, that was your beauty’s name! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]



And THIS is my trouble-maker!!!! His name is Monty. His other aliases include: Mr. Fuzzy-Butt, Mr. Obnoxious and Mr. Silly-Cat!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Feeling much better this morning! My husband had a soar throat but no fever. He is better as well. Pretty certain it was not the flu since there were no other symptoms and I recovered quick.
> I used to get tonsillitis alot when I was younger, this felt similar.
> My daughter only complained about an "itchy throat" until I fed her soup then she was magically cured.


Good morning! 
Very glad to hear you're feeling better, Bambam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Even reading Sherlock Holmes??


That shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. The ugly cat is now “our” picture
> View attachment 229220
> 
> ADAM!!!!!!!!! Can you please post something beautiful? No? Then, fossils? Cheese?


Har de ha! 
Okay, i'm on it! 
Oh, dear, my student's just arrived! 
Back in two hours or so! 
I'll fix it then.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> My coffee is well worth the money.
> And it was 50 Rand which is only just over $4.
> A bargain.


Well, pricey but acceptable- I assume it was a LARGE?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m with Bee on this, I’m afraid. Never until I saw your prices.  Tastes good though, as a rare treat.


Special offers soon for Valentine's.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> And THIS is my trouble-maker!!!! His name is Monty. His other aliases include: Mr. Fuzzy-Butt, Mr. Obnoxious and Mr. Silly-Cat!!!
> 
> View attachment 229223



And the Vets’ Greatest Fear? (Cesur was  )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And THIS is my trouble-maker!!!! His name is Monty. His other aliases include: Mr. Fuzzy-Butt, Mr. Obnoxious and Mr. Silly-Cat!!!
> 
> View attachment 229223


Silly Cat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, pricey but acceptable- I assume it was a LARGE?


It was, I usually do large mugs of coffee, sometimes teeny cups and saucers of the good stuff.
But they cost more.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Well, pricey but acceptable- I assume it was a LARGE?



$4 is *very* cheap for Denmark! (Or the cost of a mini-cup!) We have the dubious distinction of having one of the most expensive coffee in the world.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Continued good news from the vet!
> I just got my morning update.
> She is floating MUCH better and is not nearly so front-heavy!!!
> She poops and passes urates in her float water.
> She is tube fed every other day and tolerates it well.
> She has no issues at the injection sites.
> 
> Since she's improving, they are going to continue the current treatment and barring anything unusual, she should come home on the 6th!



Yay! Well done Jacques


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> And the Vets’ Greatest Fear? (Cesur was  )


YES!!!! How did you know????
At home he is the most gentle, playful, sociable cat you would ever want to meet!!! He loves it when people come over and insists that they pet him!
BUT at the vet's??!?!? He yowls and howls and growls and makes it sound like he wants nothing more than to rip their faces off!!!! Over the years we have finally learned a process that seems to work OK. They give me a sedative pill to give him before he comes, I wipe the inside of the cat carrier with the soothing cat pheromones and I put a big towel in the drier to heat it up. I put the towel in his carrier when I put him in. When we prepare this way, he only growls a little when they draw his blood, but otherwise mostly sits there. THANK GOODNESS!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> $4 is *very* cheap for Denmark! (Or the cost of a mini-cup!) We have the dubious distinction of having one of the most expensive coffee in the world.


The most.
http://originroasting.co.za/v3/myth-price-drinking-cup-coffee-south-africa/
And people say I'm a rip-off merchant!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The most.
> http://originroasting.co.za/v3/myth-price-drinking-cup-coffee-south-africa/
> And people say I'm a rip-off merchant!



I was hoping Norway would be number one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I was hoping Norway would be number one.


No, it's you! 
Congratulations!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Get shorts? Hey, it’s February! Oh, it’s February... ‍ It’s so easy to forget sometimes that you’re in the Southern Hemisphere. Good luck with all the chores.


Girls are easier to shop for as the shops have so much variety for girls and very little for boys. Especially ones who are picky.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy tort = Happy mommy. I is sooooo easy ... LOL  GOOD MORNING Carol.


Good Afternoon My Lady.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yawn ? It makes me want to sleep !
> I can sleep everywhere, on a chair, in front of the computer, on the sofa, of course in my bed, but the easiest way for me to fall asleep in a few minutes is to read a book in the evening ....... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


If I read, I read books I like then I cannot put the book down until I finish it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Cats had been invented to make us always say: Ahhhhhhhh. So sweet.
> View attachment 229215


I agree. Puppies too and hatchlings.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not for me. But a big mug of coffee I`ll never reject.


Smiley face one too.[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Adam. Good Afternoon.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I agree. Puppies too and hatchlings.



Hatchlings?




Seriously?


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. Some time ago the proper care of orchids was being discussed. Our local garden center holds orchid clinics, and demos, even orchid auctions, they provided this info. Good info on the need to repot once they bloom
> 
> http://behnkes.com/how-do-i-get-my-...18&utm_campaign=Feb.+1,+2018&utm_medium=email


This was helpful thanks! I'm just waiting to find an orchid I like before trying again. Most of the ones I have seen lately are the white ones that they inject dye into to make them electric blue.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. I’m back from an exercise class run by my physio.
> 
> She has started a weekly yoga/stretch session for crocks like me to try and get us moving better. At 53, I’m the youngest by quite a way [emoji849] It was quite fun, a lot of giggling, but there’s no shirking because she notices as soon as we’re not doing things properly.
> 
> I’m quite tired now, but hopefully it will make me feel better in the long run


It sounds like a good way forward.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Is that your cat? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Nope. It is Lena's cat. She is a real cutie. Yawns and all.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My physio told me today that she thinks I’m put together wrong [emoji23] It’s just as well I have known her so long
> 
> It’s almost certainly a hereditary issue caused in part by my height. I’m 5’11” ... or was before my ops... and was always lanky when I was younger.
> 
> My 6’4” dad had problems with his back throughout his life and walked with a pronounced stoop, unable to straighten his legs properly, in his later years (He was only only 67 when he died of a brain haemorrhage)
> 
> My 6’6” son has been seeing the physio on and off since he was about 10. (11 years) There was a clear kink in his spine when I first took him although he wasn’t in pain. The physio says he treats very easily now and has said that she thinks I wouldn’t have had the problems if I had been able to access treatment at the same age as he did. I am so glad I took him. First and foremost in my mind was that I didn’t want son to end up like me and my Dad.


Wow. You sure are a strong willed Lady. [emoji123] [emoji123] despite your issues.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one any better?


OMW!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully.
> Blimey, you certainly do seem to keep busy.
> It makes me quite exhausted following your life.
> I am starting to look like my sofa.


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Continued good news from the vet!
> I just got my morning update.
> She is floating MUCH better and is not nearly so front-heavy!!!
> She poops and passes urates in her float water.
> She is tube fed every other day and tolerates it well.
> She has no issues at the injection sites.
> 
> Since she's improving, they are going to continue the current treatment and barring anything unusual, she should come home on the 6th!


Whooopeeeeee. Yyyyyaaaaaaaayyyyy[emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji322]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!!! Don't pay it, Sabine!!!!! THat's practically  highway robbery!!!!!
> CarolM set a very bad precedent by paying him 50 Euros for a cup!!!!! Now there's no telling what he'll charge!
> I may have to have a gentle word with Carol about not encouraging Adam's bad behaviors!!!!!!


Was it 50 Euros? I thought hesaid R50. We would normally pay R24 for a cappiccino at a restaurant here in Cape Town. R50 = +- $4.30


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Feeling much better this morning! My husband had a soar throat but no fever. He is better as well. Pretty certain it was not the flu since there were no other symptoms and I recovered quick.
> I used to get tonsillitis alot when I was younger, this felt similar.
> My daughter only complained about an "itchy throat" until I fed her soup then she was magically cured.


Whahaha. I take it she does not like soup?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for you. How old is your daughter?


She will be 8 later this month.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. The ugly cat is now “our” picture
> View attachment 229220
> 
> ADAM!!!!!!!!! Can you please post something beautiful? No? Then, fossils? Cheese?


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes!!!! He looks very much like my Rosie!!!
> 
> View attachment 229221


They are each others twin from another mother. Ir Dopple ganger.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I take it she does not like soup?


She loves it.. had two bowls full. I think she just wanted me to cook.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> My coffee is well worth the money.
> And it was 50 Rand which is only just over $4.
> A bargain.


Snap in the $4.....


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> And THIS is my trouble-maker!!!! His name is Monty. His other aliases include: Mr. Fuzzy-Butt, Mr. Obnoxious and Mr. Silly-Cat!!!
> 
> View attachment 229223


He looks naughty.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Special offers soon for Valentine's.


[emoji1] [emoji14]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I agree. Puppies too and hatchlings.


Puppies? 




Not always.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesDad just home from work says I am definitely standing better after the physio’s exercise class today. I feel better, just very tired, but it’s nice to see it’s noticeable. 

He doesn’t normally notice new glasses or a haircut... so noticing my posture is a surprise


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> $4 is *very* cheap for Denmark! (Or the cost of a mini-cup!) We have the dubious distinction of having one of the most expensive coffee in the world.


[emoji33] [emoji33] oh the horro. Do you mean I cannot afford Denmark coffee?[emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> JorsDad just home from work says I am definitely standing better after the physio’s exercise class today. I feel better, just very tired, but it’s nice to see it’s noticeable.
> 
> He doesn’t normally notice mew glasses or a haircut... so noticing my posture is a surprise


You're probably standing taller so his eyeline has changed.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!! How did you know????
> At home he is the most gentle, playful, sociable cat you would ever want to meet!!! He loves it when people come over and insists that they pet him!
> BUT at the vet's??!?!? He yowls and howls and growls and makes it sound like he wants nothing more than to rip their faces off!!!! Over the years we have finally learned a process that seems to work OK. They give me a sedative pill to give him before he comes, I wipe the inside of the cat carrier with the soothing cat pheromones and I put a big towel in the drier to heat it up. I put the towel in his carrier when I put him in. When we prepare this way, he only growls a little when they draw his blood, but otherwise mostly sits there. THANK GOODNESS!


Whahaha. The things we do for our children.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The most.
> http://originroasting.co.za/v3/myth-price-drinking-cup-coffee-south-africa/
> And people say I'm a rip-off merchant!


Hmmmm. I wonder about these kind of surveys. I also think that one has to look at the average salary/ wage earned to compare the prices realistically. And to take into account the cost of the basics like rent, water, electicity and the basics for food and then compare the cost of luxuries like good coffee. Would South Africa then still be 87th?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's you!
> Congratulations!


This comment was under the ugly cat pic when i started catching up. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hatchlings?
> View attachment 229234
> 
> View attachment 229235
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 229236


Okay. Definitly the dragon one.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hatchlings?
> View attachment 229234
> 
> View attachment 229235
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 229236


I saved the dragon pic. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> This was helpful thanks! I'm just waiting to find an orchid I like before trying again. Most of the ones I have seen lately are the white ones that they inject dye into to make them electric blue.


Thanks for answering. As was not able to read that before. I also need to do that. My one is just surviving.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. The ugly cat is now “our” picture
> View attachment 229220
> 
> ADAM!!!!!!!!! Can you please post something beautiful? No? Then, fossils? Cheese?


Did you notice the comment under the pic. Bambam that sore throat made you or your cat loose all its hair.[emoji6] or is that your husband with no fever. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> She loves it.. had two bowls full. I think she just wanted me to cook.


Ohhhh. Clever daughter.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Puppies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always.


Hmmmm. I don't think that is a puppy. By the look on his face he is not appreciating your comment.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad just home from work says I am definitely standing better after the physio’s exercise class today. I feel better, just very tired, but it’s nice to see it’s noticeable.
> 
> He doesn’t normally notice new glasses or a haircut... so noticing my posture is a surprise


That is awesome news. Brownie points to Joesdad. Brownie chocolate points for you and gold star for your physiotherapist.


----------



## CarolM

One of my favorite pics. I would like to be like her.


----------



## CarolM

Foiled by the CDR main pic. Read my comment underneath.[emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Foiled by the CDR main pic. Read my comment underneath.[emoji85]
> View attachment 229238


Is there a dislike button.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Foiled by the CDR main pic. Read my comment underneath.[emoji85]
> View attachment 229238



ROFL!!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Oh, I have a cunning plan. Yep, another one. Here it comes:


----------



## CarolM

Ok. It is time. Body needs to re-energise. So Good night all. Sleep tight. And read [emoji6] you all tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

@Tidgy’s Dad’s recent picture


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I have a cunning plan. Yep, another one. Here it comes:


Darn it. Now I can't go to sleep until i see your cunning plan.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Darn it. Now I can't go to sleep until i see your cunning plan.





Saved for posterity!  [emoji48][emoji48]
Good night, Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 229239
> 
> Saved for posterity!  [emoji48][emoji48]
> Good night, Carol.


Whahahaha. My turn to ROFL.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 229239
> 
> Saved for posterity!  [emoji48][emoji48]
> Good night, Carol.


That was naughty lol[emoji48] [emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder about these kind of surveys. I also think that one has to look at the average salary/ wage earned to compare the prices realistically. And to take into account the cost of the basics like rent, water, electicity and the basics for food and then compare the cost of luxuries like good coffee. Would South Africa then still be 87th?


No 88th. 
Because the Cold Dark Room was not included in the survey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Foiled by the CDR main pic. Read my comment underneath.[emoji85]
> View attachment 229238


wifey just about wet herself laughing! 
That is hilarious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I have a cunning plan. Yep, another one. Here it comes:


Oh, goodness!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness!



Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 229239
> 
> Saved for posterity!  [emoji48][emoji48]
> Good night, Carol.


Hmmmm.
I knew something like that was going to happen. 
Actually, that's hilarious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sorry.


No problem. 
That is so, so funny. 
I'm still laughing here, tears in my eyes. 
Marvelous.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem.
> That is so, so funny.
> I'm still laughing here, tears in my eyes.
> Marvelous.



Only pictures of cute angels and old fossils from now on, OK?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Only pictures of cute angels and old fossils from now on, OK?


What, when I can can have a laugh like that with wifey! 
Haven't laughed so much in along time.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Was it 50 Euros? I thought hesaid R50. We would normally pay R24 for a cappiccino at a restaurant here in Cape Town. R50 = +- $4.30



You’re right- it was R50, not Euros- my mistake! [emoji51]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> He looks naughty.



He is VERY naughty!!! Lucky for him I tend to like the naughty boys!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This one any better?


Are these cats from Morocco ? They seem to be very thin, hungry and angry.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But you said you never refused coffee!


I thought you would offer me coffee for free. What about your hospitalety ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hopefully.
> Blimey, you certainly do seem to keep busy.
> It makes me quite exhausted following your life.
> I am starting to look like my sofa.


Can I please have a photo from your sofa ? Only to know how you are looking...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My nose is constantly getting biffed.
> I probably need a rhino-physiotherapist.


Buy wifey boxing gloves.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Continued good news from the vet!
> I just got my morning update.
> She is floating MUCH better and is not nearly so front-heavy!!!
> She poops and passes urates in her float water.
> She is tube fed every other day and tolerates it well.
> She has no issues at the injection sites.
> 
> Since she's improving, they are going to continue the current treatment and barring anything unusual, she should come home on the 6th!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!
Really good news !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> GOOD HEAVENS!!!!! Don't pay it, Sabine!!!!! THat's practically  highway robbery!!!!!
> CarolM set a very bad precedent by paying him 50 Euros for a cup!!!!! Now there's no telling what he'll charge!
> I may have to have a gentle word with Carol about not encouraging Adam's bad behaviors!!!!!!


RIGHT !!!! Adam`s price for coffee is price gougin !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Feeling much better this morning! My husband had a soar throat but no fever. He is better as well. Pretty certain it was not the flu since there were no other symptoms and I recovered quick.
> I used to get tonsillitis alot when I was younger, this felt similar.
> My daughter only complained about an "itchy throat" until I fed her soup then she was magically cured.


Oh my ! The whole family is sick ! Hope you all feel better soon !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Even reading Sherlock Holmes??


Oh yes ! No book can be so exciting that it will keep me awake when I am tired. I often thought that I have the sleeping sickness !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That shouldn't be possible.


PARDON ????


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!! How did you know????
> At home he is the most gentle, playful, sociable cat you would ever want to meet!!! He loves it when people come over and insists that they pet him!
> BUT at the vet's??!?!? He yowls and howls and growls and makes it sound like he wants nothing more than to rip their faces off!!!! Over the years we have finally learned a process that seems to work OK. They give me a sedative pill to give him before he comes, I wipe the inside of the cat carrier with the soothing cat pheromones and I put a big towel in the drier to heat it up. I put the towel in his carrier when I put him in. When we prepare this way, he only growls a little when they draw his blood, but otherwise mostly sits there. THANK GOODNESS!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon My Lady.


LADY ??? Hmmm, seldom ...
Don`t you know: Good girls get to heaven. Bad girls everywhere !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> If I read, I read books I like then I cannot put the book down until I finish it.


When the book is interesting, -yes, but not when I am tired in the evening.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Was it 50 Euros? I thought hesaid R50. We would normally pay R24 for a cappiccino at a restaurant here in Cape Town. R50 = +- $4.30


50 Euros are R750 when I am right.


----------



## Bee62

HELLOOOOOO .................
Screaming in the dark...
IS ANYBODY THERE ????


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> HELLOOOOOO .................
> Screaming in the dark...
> IS ANYBODY THERE ????


I'm here!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm here!


Fine ! Feeling better today ? I hope so.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Fine ! Feeling better today ? I hope so.


Yep. Just trying to catch up on all the Forum posts now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Are these cats from Morocco ? They seem to be very thin, hungry and angry.








Moroccan cats are usually fat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I thought you would offer me coffee for free. What about your hospitalety ?


It's in hospital.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> HELLOOOOOO .................
> Screaming in the dark...
> IS ANYBODY THERE ????


I'm here, now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Bee, Hello Bambam. 
Still about ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Bee, Hello Bambam.
> Still about ?


I am! For the moment anyways..


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. Just trying to catch up on all the Forum posts now.


That`s what I`ve done the last hour ! Hard work to do !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's in hospital.



Poor guest friendship......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Bee, Hello Bambam.
> Still about ?


YES, here I am. Usually late night routine: Waiting for muddy dog paws to dry.....


----------



## Bee62

Here with a new avatar bee and a new signature. 
What do you think about them ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Here with a new avatar bee and a new signature.
> What do you think about them ?


I saw the avatar and loved it. 
Didn't notice the signature, but anything that keeps the Doctor away can't be good.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I saw the avatar and loved it.
> Didn't notice the signature, but anything that keeps the Doctor away can't be good.


Why is keeping away the doctors not good ????????
Thanks for loving my new avatar.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Here with a new avatar bee and a new signature.
> What do you think about them ?


I like them.
All caught up on the forum. now for a nap!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I like them.
> All caught up on the forum. now for a nap!


Thank you.
Is the English in the signature right ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Thank you.
> Is the English in the signature right ?


Yes. It a nice rhyme


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. It a nice rhyme


Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why is keeping away the doctors not good ????????
> Thanks for loving my new avatar.


The Doctor. 
Doctor Who. 
I don't want to keep him away.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Doctor.
> Doctor Who.
> I don't want to keep him away.







Auuuutsch !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

no comment .....


----------



## Bee62

I think I hide in my shell to get some sleep.....


----------



## Bee62

don`t dare to disturb me while I am sleeping


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> don`t dare to disturb me while I am sleeping


:hi hey, hi, hello, what's up, you asleep????


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> :hi hey, hi, hello, what's up, you asleep????


Not yet, but soon. Hello Dan.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Not yet, but soon. Hello Dan.


Well I won't keep you. But I was passing though and thought is say hi. I hope you have had a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> :hi hey, hi, hello, what's up, you asleep????


Sleep is for tortoises. 
Hi, Dan.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep is for tortoises.
> Hi, Dan.


Hello Adam. How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> don`t dare to disturb me while I am sleeping


Ho de ho.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well I won't keep you. But I was passing though and thought is say hi. I hope you have had a good day.


Thank you, I had a good day. I hope yours was good too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hello Adam. How are you?


Most excellent, thanks, just scoffing some couscous. 
What about you?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, I had a good day. I hope yours was good too.


Not too bad. Went to the doctor today.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep is for tortoises.
> Hi, Dan.


... and for me. Today I will have guest, so I have to go to bed now. It is 2:26 am !


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most excellent, thanks, just scoffing some couscous.
> What about you?


I'm ok just "working" which at the moment is sitting and letting the machine run. 

As I told Bee I went to the doctor today and she gave me some antibiotics for an infection at my stoma and she gave me some daily anxiety pills to try.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Not too bad. Went to the doctor today.


Why ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> ... and for me. Today I will have guest, so I have to go to bed now. It is 2:26 am !


Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... and for me. Today I will have guest, so I have to go to bed now. It is 2:26 am !


Nos da, Bee the Tortoise.
Tortbee. 
Sleep well. 
Hope you have a nice time with the guest.


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Why ?


Okay I read it.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Why ?


Pain in my head, nausea, and an infection that had started. I'm also running a low grade fever.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Bee the Tortoise.
> Tortbee.
> Sleep well.
> Hope you have a nice time with the guest.


Good night. Yes I think so. They are tortoise lovers too and I am sure we will TALK TORTS !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm ok just "working" which at the moment is sitting and letting the machine run.
> 
> As I told Bee I went to the doctor today and she gave me some antibiotics for an infection at my stoma and she gave me some daily anxiety pills to try.


Good luck with those. 
Worth a shot.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night. Sleep well.


Thank you Dan. Hopefully to see you tomorrow !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night. Yes I think so. They are tortoise lovers too and I am sure we will TALK TORTS !


You should never have tort lovers in pairs. 
or something. 
They bully each other.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with those.
> Worth a shot.


It may help with the headaches. I have a spot in my head that something is wrong with and it hurts when im under stress or worried. So hopefully it will help.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You should never have tort lovers in pairs.
> or something.
> They bully each other.


Have you seen the bite marks? It's quite graphic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It may help with the headaches. I have a spot in my head that something is wrong with and it hurts when im under stress or worried. So hopefully it will help.


Yes, you mentioned that spot before. 
Hopefully, it will work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Have you seen the bite marks? It's quite graphic.


Yup, lots of times, really horrid.


----------



## DE42

So I have a new periodic table to memorize now. I thought I'd never get the one in chemistry and now I have one for Aviation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So I have a new periodic table to memorize now. I thought I'd never get the one in chemistry and now I have one for Aviation.
> View attachment 229250


Oh, good grief! 
I know my periodic table pretty well and the Geological Timescale even better.
But That's a new one on me, golly! 
Good luck with that, but i think i'll give it a miss.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, good grief!
> I know my periodic table pretty well and the Geological Timescale even better.
> But That's a new one on me, golly!
> Good luck with that, but i think i'll give it a miss.


It's for the FARs (federal regulations) that we have to know so that we can work in the field of aviation.


----------



## DE42

Some of each of those consist of volumes of books lol.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, good grief!
> I know my periodic table pretty well and the Geological Timescale even better.
> But That's a new one on me, golly!
> Good luck with that, but i think i'll give it a miss.


What is your favorite geological time period? I think mine is the carboniferous period.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It's for the FARs (federal regulations) that we have to know so that we can work in the field of aviation.


Yes, i get the idea, but don't think i'll be joining you in this particular field of study.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> What is your favorite geological time period? I think mine is the carboniferous period.


Recently got sent lots of lovely Mazon Creek stuff (which I posted here) by a guy in the US. That's Caboniferous and I used to do a lot of collecting in the UK from both Lower (Mississippian) and Upper (Pennsylvanian) deposits. Good stuff. 
But my favourites would have to be the Ediacaran and Cambrian periods when life was experimenting and there were some really weird things going on.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I knew something like that was going to happen.
> Actually, that's hilarious!


You are a good sport Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> He is VERY naughty!!! Lucky for him I tend to like the naughty boys!!!


o-O!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I thought you would offer me coffee for free. What about your hospitalety ?


Sabine. Have you never heard nothing is for free? And if it is, there is always a catch, don't trust it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Buy wifey boxing gloves.


Whahaha. Good for Wifey not so good for Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes ! No book can be so exciting that it will keep me awake when I am tired. I often thought that I have the sleeping sickness !


The sleeping sickness is going around the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> LADY ??? Hmmm, seldom ...
> Don`t you know: Good girls get to heaven. Bad girls everywhere !


[emoji1] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When the book is interesting, -yes, but not when I am tired in the evening.


My eyes will be 3/4 closed and wanting to sleep but I will still read. Very rarely will I fall asleep reading.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> 50 Euros are R750 when I am right.


It would have to be one hellava cup of coffee to pay that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> HELLOOOOOO .................
> Screaming in the dark...
> IS ANYBODY THERE ????


Sorry I was sleeping in the dark.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Here with a new avatar bee and a new signature.
> What do you think about them ?


Love the new avatar.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I won't keep you. But I was passing though and thought is say hi. I hope you have had a good day.


How are you doing Dan? Any progress on the turtles you were looking for?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Most excellent, thanks, just scoffing some couscous.
> What about you?


You having an early breakfast again?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ... and for me. Today I will have guest, so I have to go to bed now. It is 2:26 am !


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji99] [emoji99] [emoji99]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Pain in my head, nausea, and an infection that had started. I'm also running a low grade fever.


[emoji40] [emoji62] [emoji382] [emoji382] [emoji381] [emoji381]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night. Yes I think so. They are tortoise lovers too and I am sure we will TALK TORTS !


Sleep tight and bee warm.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It may help with the headaches. I have a spot in my head that something is wrong with and it hurts when im under stress or worried. So hopefully it will help.


Holding thumbs that it does work.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Have you seen the bite marks? It's quite graphic.


[emoji519] [emoji218] [emoji218] [emoji218]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So I have a new periodic table to memorize now. I thought I'd never get the one in chemistry and now I have one for Aviation.
> View attachment 229250


Oh my!!!


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me all caught up now. Busy day again. And today is parent orientation day for UCT for the eldest. Yayyyyy. Chat much later once I get a chance.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You should never have tort lovers in pairs.
> or something.
> They bully each other.



Years of experience on the TFO shine through!  Awesome


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> So I have a new periodic table to memorize now. I thought I'd never get the one in chemistry and now I have one for Aviation.
> View attachment 229250


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sleep tight and bee warm.




Morning, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Morning, Carol!


Good Morning friend. How are you doing today?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m caught up. Need coffee, but I’ll make my own rather than pay Adam’s prices . I’ll leave a cafetière on the armadillo! Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning friend. How are you doing today?



I slept like a tortoise.  You?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m caught up. Need coffee, but I’ll make my own rather than pay Adam’s prices . I’ll leave a cafetière on the armadillo! Not see you later



 Good morning, Linda! Please make a cup for me as well.


----------



## JoesMum

On my second cup. I’ll refill the cafetière for everyone to help themselves. 

The meerkats must have got to the first one before you appeared Lena. We need to guard this one... they’re bad enough when they’re not high on caffeine!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> On my second cup. I’ll refill the cafetière for everyone to help themselves.
> 
> The meerkats must have got to the first one before you appeared Lena. We need to guard this one... they’re bad enough when they’re not high on caffeine!



Oh no, I hope the meerkats weren’t about!  Maybe the armadillo just wandered off and I couldn’t find it in the dark. Thank you for the refill. Tastes good.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I slept like a tortoise.  You?


I slept but could feel my body aching while sleeping. Also had wierd dreams. Although I can't remember them. Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m caught up. Need coffee, but I’ll make my own rather than pay Adam’s prices . I’ll leave a cafetière on the armadillo! Not see you later


Good idea on the coffee. Let me see if I can find your armadillo and I'll leave some rusks and biscuits on it in exchange for some coffee.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> On my second cup. I’ll refill the cafetière for everyone to help themselves.
> 
> The meerkats must have got to the first one before you appeared Lena. We need to guard this one... they’re bad enough when they’re not high on caffeine!


Oh can you imagine the caffeine mischief they would get up to.[emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> On my second cup. I’ll refill the cafetière for everyone to help themselves.
> 
> The meerkats must have got to the first one before you appeared Lena. We need to guard this one... they’re bad enough when they’re not high on caffeine!


Found it. Thank you. That was just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You are a good sport Adam.



It was very funny!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You having an early breakfast again?


Yup. 
Courtesy of the neighbours. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well that is me all caught up now. Busy day again. And today is parent orientation day for UCT for the eldest. Yayyyyy. Chat much later once I get a chance.


Hope so. 
Good morning, Carol. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Years of experience on the TFO shine through!  Awesome


Yeah. 
I haven't been wasting my time here, you know. 
Baked bean substrate, cheesy diet, it's all been read and absorbed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m caught up. Need coffee, but I’ll make my own rather than pay Adam’s prices . I’ll leave a cafetière on the armadillo! Not see you later


Good morning, Linda. 
Montgomery seems to have wandered off with the coffee. 
Never mind, I'll make some more. 
Anybody want a cup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, I hope the meerkats weren’t about!  Maybe the armadillo just wandered off and I couldn’t find it in the dark. Thank you for the refill. Tastes good.


Snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh can you imagine the caffeine mischief they would get up to.[emoji85]


I'd rather not. 
Still, no meerkats in here, they still seem to be causing trouble in Roommates houses just now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, I hope the meerkats weren’t about!  Maybe the armadillo just wandered off and I couldn’t find it in the dark. Thank you for the refill. Tastes good.


Good morning, Lena! 
Student due now, so will chat later, one hopes.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> How are you doing Dan? Any progress on the turtles you were looking for?


Not yet. But I have talked to someone that should have babies soon.

I am sick right now and think it may be the flu that's killing people. 10 people have died in my area and this is not a high population area.


----------



## DE42

So my throat hurts but from what I read coffee and tea and things I should not have while with the flu. But I so want something hot to help with it.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> RIGHT !!!! Adam`s price for coffee is price gougin !!!!!



I do need to make a correction: Adam only charged Carol 50 RAND for her coffee, which is $4.16. That’s not bad at all. I’ve paid more than that for a coffee here in the US before.
I do NOT want to wrongly accuse our Fearless Leader! @Tidgy’s Dad


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moroccan cats are usually fat.



So cute!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You should never have tort lovers in pairs.
> or something.
> They bully each other.



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I think you may have that confused!!! The tort lovers here who manage to see each other seem to have a grand time! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Not yet. But I have talked to someone that should have babies soon.
> 
> I am sick right now and think it may be the flu that's killing people. 10 people have died in my area and this is not a high population area.


Good morning, Dan! 
Goodness! 
This is the sort of negativity i was talking about before. 
You have a sniffle and think it the Flu of Certain Death. 
It's a cold, or flu, or even worse man flu. 
Not the end of the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So my throat hurts but from what I read coffee and tea and things I should not have while with the flu. But I so want something hot to help with it.


Caffeine based drinks are dehydrating so not recommended when you have the flu. 
But one won't hurt. 
Have a coffee, live a little. 
i'll make you one if you like!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I do need to make a correction: Adam only charged Carol 50 RAND for her coffee, which is $4.16. That’s not bad at all. I’ve paid more than that for a coffee here in the US before.
> I do NOT want to wrongly accuse our Fearless Leader! @Tidgy’s Dad


Thank you very much. 
Good morning, Mooz.
Would you like a nice cup of coffee?


----------



## JoesMum

I may be in London ... again [emoji849]

The Albert Memorial (Albert being Queen Victoria’s husband ) next to the Royal Albert Hall. Yes, it’s wet and drizzly, but not too cold



And the interior of the RAH (famous for Last Night At The Proms) where we will see Cirque du Soleil performing Ovo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I think you may have that confused!!! The tort lovers here who manage to see each other seem to have a grand time! [emoji2][emoji173]️


Very true. 
Though John doesn't seem to want to play with me anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I may be in London ... again [emoji849]
> 
> The Albert Memorial (Albert being Queen Victoria’s husband ) next to the Royal Albert Hall. Yes, it’s wet and drizzly, but not too cold
> View attachment 229276
> 
> 
> And the interior of the RAH (famous for Last Night At The Proms) where we will see Cirque du Soleil performing Ovo.
> View attachment 229277


Sounds like fun! 
Enjoy! 
Tis a day to be indoors.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Dan!
> Goodness!
> This is the sort of negativity i was talking about before.
> You have a sniffle and think it the Flu of Certain Death.
> It's a cold, or flu, or even worse man flu.
> Not the end of the world.


I may have a small problem with that. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I may have a small problem with that. Lol


The sun is shining! 
The sky is blue! 
And spring will soon be here:! 
Life's Good ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The sun is shining!
> The sky is blue!


In Morocco maybe... however...


> And spring will soon be here:!


Possibly. Spring- type things are starting to happen. I think “soon” is a pretty loose term 


> Life's Good ! ! !


Agreed!

Where’s Montgomery got to? Is there any more coffee left?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> Good morning, Mooz.
> Would you like a nice cup of coffee?


None for me, thanks. 
I'm very tired even though it's only 10:30 am over here. I think the anxiety of the week with Jacques i the hospital has caught up with me a little bit. 
The vet's office didn't call at the usual time, so I gave them a quick buzz. She continues to improve in all areas! and still planning for her to come home Tueaday.

I may not be on TFO much today- I feel a nap coming on already!!! 
Hugs to all- maybe catch up with you later today- tomorrow for sure.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> None for me, thanks.
> I'm very tired even though it's only 10:30 am over here. I think the anxiety of the week with Jacques i the hospital has caught up with me a little bit.
> The vet's office didn't call at the usual time, so I gave them a quick buzz. She continues to improve in all areas! and still planning for her to come home Tueaday.
> 
> I may not be on TFO much today- I feel a nap coming on already!!!
> Hugs to all- maybe catch up with you later today- tomorrow for sure.



Excellent news about Jacques


----------



## Moozillion

< SIGH > I hadn't seen that pesky meerkat for quite some time so I though he was gone...
Just now found this on our printer...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Caffeine based drinks are dehydrating so not recommended when you have the flu.
> But one won't hurt.
> Have a coffee, live a little.
> i'll make you one if you like!



Don’t buy it, Dan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In Morocco maybe... however...
> 
> Possibly. Spring- type things are starting to happen. I think “soon” is a pretty loose term
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> Where’s Montgomery got to? Is there any more coffee left?


Monty has gone to sleep in corner 3. 
I can wake him up if you like. 
There is fresh coffee by the wall under the bright lime flavoured jellyfish.
The sun is shining! You just can't see it because of the clouds!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> In Morocco maybe... however...
> 
> Possibly. Spring- type things are starting to happen. I think “soon” is a pretty loose term
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> Where’s Montgomery got to? Is there any more coffee left?



LOL. ONLY in Morocco! About to snow here.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> None for me, thanks.
> I'm very tired even though it's only 10:30 am over here. I think the anxiety of the week with Jacques i the hospital has caught up with me a little bit.
> The vet's office didn't call at the usual time, so I gave them a quick buzz. She continues to improve in all areas! and still planning for her to come home Tueaday.
> 
> I may not be on TFO much today- I feel a nap coming on already!!!
> Hugs to all- maybe catch up with you later today- tomorrow for sure.



So happy about Jacques! She got us all worried, silly diva


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> None for me, thanks.
> I'm very tired even though it's only 10:30 am over here. I think the anxiety of the week with Jacques i the hospital has caught up with me a little bit.
> The vet's office didn't call at the usual time, so I gave them a quick buzz. She continues to improve in all areas! and still planning for her to come home Tueaday.
> 
> I may not be on TFO much today- I feel a nap coming on already!!!
> Hugs to all- maybe catch up with you later today- tomorrow for sure.


Hugs back, Bea! 
(I mean hugs in return, not that I'm hugging your back rather than anywhere else.)
Hoooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tough girl, Jacques, you'll be fine! 
Have a good kip, Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> < SIGH > I hadn't seen that pesky meerkat for quite some time so I though he was gone...
> Just now found this on our printer...
> 
> View attachment 229278
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229279


Crikey! 
Even I draw the line at dragonflies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> LOL. ONLY in Morocco! About to snow here.


And the sun's probably about set by now. 
But it's still shining somewhere!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the sun's probably about set by now.
> But it's still shining somewhere!


Yup, right here in Central California! It's going to be a beautiful, sunny 75F degree day here today. I've got lots of outside work planned! (that is if I can ever get off my dead butt and go out there)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so.
> Good morning, Carol.
> Have a great day.


Thank you it was.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda.
> Montgomery seems to have wandered off with the coffee.
> Never mind, I'll make some more.
> Anybody want a cup!


I 'm too scared to ask for a cup!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not yet. But I have talked to someone that should have babies soon.
> 
> I am sick right now and think it may be the flu that's killing people. 10 people have died in my area and this is not a high population area.


OMW. That is terrible. Please get better soon. We just got to be friends and wouldn't want to loose that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So my throat hurts but from what I read coffee and tea and things I should not have while with the flu. But I so want something hot to help with it.


Make hot water with lemon juice. Honey and some ginger. All natural ingredients that help you fight off the flu. And actually very nice to drink.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Caffeine based drinks are dehydrating so not recommended when you have the flu.
> But one won't hurt.
> Have a coffee, live a little.
> i'll make you one if you like!


It's a trick Dan. Ask Adam for a quote first before accepting. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I may be in London ... again [emoji849]
> 
> The Albert Memorial (Albert being Queen Victoria’s husband ) next to the Royal Albert Hall. Yes, it’s wet and drizzly, but not too cold
> View attachment 229276
> 
> 
> And the interior of the RAH (famous for Last Night At The Proms) where we will see Cirque du Soleil performing Ovo.
> View attachment 229277


That does look cold. And the Cirque du Soleil sounds awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> None for me, thanks.
> I'm very tired even though it's only 10:30 am over here. I think the anxiety of the week with Jacques i the hospital has caught up with me a little bit.
> The vet's office didn't call at the usual time, so I gave them a quick buzz. She continues to improve in all areas! and still planning for her to come home Tueaday.
> 
> I may not be on TFO much today- I feel a nap coming on already!!! [emoji14]
> Hugs to all- maybe catch up with you later today- tomorrow for sure.


Good news. And as Lena said tiredness has been going around the CDR lately. You also deserve a nap. Sweet dream and chat once you come back after Lala Land visit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yup, right here in Central California! It's going to be a beautiful, sunny 75F degree day here today. I've got lots of outside work planned! (that is if I can ever get off my dead butt and go out there)


Good morning, Yvonne! 
The sun is shining the birds will be singing, it'll be beautiful out!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> < SIGH > I hadn't seen that pesky meerkat for quite some time so I though he was gone...
> Just now found this on our printer...
> 
> View attachment 229278
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229279


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I 'm too scared to ask for a cup!


Ha de ha!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the sun's probably about set by now.
> But it's still shining somewhere!


Was going to say here then I looked out the window and saw that it is busy setting here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It's a trick Dan. Ask Adam for a quote first before accepting. [emoji6]



As if i would!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!


[emoji12]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Was going to say here then I looked out the window and saw that it is busy setting here.


But sunsets are beautiful too!


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Good Evening roomies.
Parent Orientation wasn't too bad except for the voice on my left complaing of being bored. But my own fault as I made hubby come with. I took one or two photo's of the view from the UCT Memorial plaza. Apparently you can see the Cape flats from there. But I wouldn't know as my sense of direction is absolutely terrible. If you had to ask me to point north I would more than likely point south.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay. Good Evening roomies.
> Parent Orientation wasn't too bad except for the voice on my left complaing of being bored. But my own fault as I made hubby come with. I took one or two photo's of the view from the UCT Memorial plaza. Apparently you can see the Cape flats from there. But I wouldn't know as my sense of direction is absolutely terrible. If you had to ask me to point north I would more than likely point south.
> View attachment 229299
> View attachment 229300
> View attachment 229301
> View attachment 229302


Sigh. Sideways again.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But sunsets are beautiful too!


Lol. Yes they are. Except my bedroom window is facing the wrong way.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sigh. Sideways again.



It looks wonderfully warm and sunny to a damp Brit. I guess you’d quite like to swap weather for a while right now!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It looks wonderfully warm and sunny to a damp Brit. I guess you’d quite like to swap weather for a while right now!


Yes please. [emoji1] [emoji1] I actually don't like summer. I prefer winter. I normally say the only problem in winter is doing my laundry as I don't have a tumbledryer. But I would be happy to have that problem this winter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. Good Evening roomies.
> Parent Orientation wasn't too bad except for the voice on my left complaing of being bored. But my own fault as I made hubby come with. I took one or two photo's of the view from the UCT Memorial plaza. Apparently you can see the Cape flats from there. But I wouldn't know as my sense of direction is absolutely terrible. If you had to ask me to point north I would more than likely point south.
> View attachment 229299
> View attachment 229300
> View attachment 229301
> View attachment 229302


Nice!
Thanks for the postcards! 
Poor hubby!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay. Good Evening roomies.
> Parent Orientation wasn't too bad except for the voice on my left complaing of being bored. But my own fault as I made hubby come with me.


I suggest you have a quiet word with wifey. Her nose biffing technique seems particularly well honed


----------



## CarolM

Didn't want to ruin the fossil thread. So I am saying it here. But it looks like you have a fossil of Darth Vader as well. Just saying.[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I suggest you have a quiet word with wifey. Her nose biffing technique seems particularly well honed


Indeed! 
She's got a black belt in nose biffing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Didn't want to ruin the fossil thread. So I am saying it here. But it looks like you have a fossil of Darth Vader as well. Just saying.[emoji6]
> View attachment 229309



Could be! 
Isn't Star Wars supposed to be set millions of years in the past? 
I hope the Force isn't with him anymore. 
Mind you, he has shrunk quite a bit.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could be!
> Isn't Star Wars supposed to be set millions of years in the past?
> I hope the Force isn't with him anymore.
> Mind you, he has shrunk quite a bit.


I thought it was set in the future? Space travel. Wierd looking aliens etc. And yes he has shrunk. Maybe he met those cannibals who do the shrunken skulls.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I suggest you have a quiet word with wifey. Her nose biffing technique seems particularly well honed


Maybe I should contact Wifey to teach me some skills.


----------



## Bee62

Hello and good evening everyone.
I have had a wonderful day. My guests arrived at 12:30pm and stayed until 19:00 pm. We eat a lot, first Brunch with coffee and tea, orange juice and eggs, butter, fresh buns, cheese, fish and a big varity of different cold sausage.
After a short break I served cake: chocolate cake, apple cake, mandarin cake and poppy seed cake.
We talked a lot, mainly about torts and other pets and now I am fed and my head is a little bit buzzing from talking and laughin too much.
I caught up with all your lovely posts too.
Wishing everyone a very happy Saturday


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello and good evening everyone.
> I have had a wonderful day. My guests arrived at 12:30pm and stayed until 19:00 pm. We eat a lot, first Brunch with coffee and tea, orange juice and eggs, butter, fresh buns, cheese, fish and a big varity of different cold sausage.
> After a short break I served cake: chocolate cake, apple cake, mandarin cake and poppy seed cake.
> We talked a lot, mainly about torts and other pets and now I am fed and my head is a little bit buzzing from talking and laughin too much.
> I caught up with all your lovely post too.
> Wishing everyone a very happy Saturday


Sounds like an awesome day. Hope you saved some brunch for me and then tea and cake as well?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sounds like an awesome day. Hope you saved some brunch for me and then tea and cake as well?


Oh yes. There is a lot left. Help yourself please.
sausage





cheese





fish





cake






and coffee and tea


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes. There is a lot left. Help yourself please.
> sausage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and coffee and tea


Yum yum. Licking my lips looking at all the variety that i can choose from. Made me hungry now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello and good evening everyone.
> I have had a wonderful day. My guests arrived at 12:30pm and stayed until 19:00 pm. We eat a lot, first Brunch with coffee and tea, orange juice and eggs, butter, fresh buns, cheese, fish and a big varity of different cold sausage.
> After a short break I served cake: chocolate cake, apple cake, mandarin cake and poppy seed cake.
> We talked a lot, mainly about torts and other pets and now I am fed and my head is a little bit buzzing from talking and laughin too much.
> I caught up with all your lovely posts too.
> Wishing everyone a very happy Saturday


Glad you had a good day, Sabine! 
Points for the cheese mention. 
And laughing is good. 
Have a lovely relaxing evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes. There is a lot left. Help yourself please.
> sausage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and coffee and tea


Blimey! 
There is a lot left. 
In fact it looks untouched. 
Didn't the guests eat anything?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> There is a lot left.
> In fact it looks untouched.
> Didn't the guests eat anything?


I have had too much. They can`t eat everything.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you had a good day, Sabine!
> Points for the cheese mention.
> And laughing is good.
> Have a lovely relaxing evening.


Thank you Adam. I will have. 
I can stay online while watching some movie. That will be my evening on the sofa ( not at the proms  )


----------



## CarolM

Good night sleep tight until the morrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam. I will have.
> I can stay online while watching some movie. That will be my evening on the sofa ( not at the proms  )


Yup, I'm camouflaging myself as the sofa again tonight. 
Coffee, telly and fossils, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good night sleep tight until the morrow.


Nos da, Carol! 
Sleepy after scoffing Bee's party food?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night sleep tight until the morrow.


Good night sweet Carol.
Sleep well and deep without bad dreams. Not to see you tomorrow I hope


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I'm camouflaging myself as the sofa again tonight.
> Coffee, telly and fossils, i think.


Camouflaging ? That should be looking pretty funny !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Camouflaging ? That should be looking pretty funny !


I am really beginning to match the colour and pattern. 
Soon you will be unable to see me when i'm sat on it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hugs back, Bea!
> (I mean hugs in return, not that I'm hugging your back rather than anywhere else.)
> Hoooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tough girl, Jacques, you'll be fine!
> Have a good kip, Mooz.


Thanks bunches!
Yes, I'm really glad the little mud turtles are so resilient. 
And I'm SO relieved we caught it in time!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Good news. And as Lena said tiredness has been going around the CDR lately. You also deserve a nap. Sweet dream and chat once you come back after Lala Land visit.


Thank you, Carol!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am really beginning to match the colour and pattern.
> Soon you will be unable to see me when i'm sat on it.


You are slowly turning into a new species: The Adamsofa Chameleon


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Okay. Good Evening roomies.
> Parent Orientation wasn't too bad except for the voice on my left complaing of being bored. But my own fault as I made hubby come with. I took one or two photo's of the view from the UCT Memorial plaza. Apparently you can see the Cape flats from there. But I wouldn't know as my sense of direction is absolutely terrible. If you had to ask me to point north I would more than likely point south.
> View attachment 229299
> View attachment 229300
> View attachment 229301
> View attachment 229302


FINALLY!!!! I found someone with as bad a sense of direction as me!!!!!! 
I have some friends who are from Port Elizabeth.
Do you live in Cape Town?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Didn't want to ruin the fossil thread. So I am saying it here. But it looks like you have a fossil of Darth Vader as well. Just saying.[emoji6]
> View attachment 229309


 It sure does!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello and good evening everyone.
> I have had a wonderful day. My guests arrived at 12:30pm and stayed until 19:00 pm. We eat a lot, first Brunch with coffee and tea, orange juice and eggs, butter, fresh buns, cheese, fish and a big varity of different cold sausage.
> After a short break I served cake: chocolate cake, apple cake, mandarin cake and poppy seed cake.
> We talked a lot, mainly about torts and other pets and now I am fed and my head is a little bit buzzing from talking and laughin too much.
> I caught up with all your lovely posts too.
> Wishing everyone a very happy Saturday



My goodness!!! It sounds like a lovely (if filling) day!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thanks bunches!
> Yes, I'm really glad the little mud turtles are so resilient.
> And I'm SO relieved we caught it in time!!!!!!


Hi Bea, all best wishes to little Jaques. I hope your little Diva is soon back home.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My goodness!!! It sounds like a lovely (if filling) day!!!!


Yes, it was !


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hi Bea, all best wishes to little Jaques. I hope your little Diva is soon back home.


If all continues as it is now, then she'll get to come home Tuesday (Jan 6). I've got her some new driftwood for basking platforms and some additional plastic plants to sit on!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> If all continues as it is now, then she'll get to come home Tuesday (Jan 6). I've got her some new driftwood for basking platforms and some additional plastic plants to sit on!


She will love the new things in her enclosure. Happy turtle. 
Only a few turtles and tortoises have such a good tort mummy or tort daddy like your Jaques.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are slowly turning into a new species: The Adamsofa Chameleon


That sounds pretty good! 
I like that. 
I am the Adamsofa Chameleon..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> If all continues as it is now, then she'll get to come home Tuesday (Jan 6). I've got her some new driftwood for basking platforms and some additional plastic plants to sit on!


Jan 6 ?
She'll have forgotten you by then!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That sounds pretty good!
> I like that.
> I am the Adamsofa Chameleon..


Has a nice ring to it..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Has a nice ring to it..


Afternoon, Bambam! 
It does. 
I might change my name.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> She will love the new things in her enclosure. Happy turtle.
> Only a few turtles and tortoises have such a good tort mummy or tort daddy like your Jaques.



You are very kind, Bee!!!![emoji173]️
I think most of us on TFOA try very hard to take the best care we can of our torts! [emoji2]


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Bambam!
> It does.
> I might change my name.


And you as well.
There is quite a bit of paper work required to formally change your name. I looked into once..


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jan 6 ?
> She'll have forgotten you by then!



Oops!!! FEBRUARY 6th!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> And you as well.
> There is quite a bit of paper work required to formally change your name. I looked into once..


I think it's quite easy in the UK.
In Morocco i probably just have to slip someone a few bucks to do the paperwork.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's quite easy in the UK.
> In Morocco i probably just have to slip someone a few bucks to do the paperwork.


True, it probably is easier there. Here everything has a paper trail that can be followed.
It is awfully tempting to do it though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> True, it probably is easier there. Here everything has a paper trail that can be followed.
> It is awfully tempting to do it though.


I'm quite happy as it is really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, everyone, it's 4.35 and I really must get some kip. 
Sleep well, all, and speak soon.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol!
> Sleepy after scoffing Bee's party food?


Of course. It was scrumptious and so I ate wayyyyy too much.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night sweet Carol.
> Sleep well and deep without bad dreams. Not to see you tomorrow I hope


Aaaaaaashhhhh. That is so nice. I should have read this maybe I would have slept better.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are slowly turning into a new species: The Adamsofa Chameleon


Oh nooooooo. We will then need to watch out for the meerkats and Adamsofa Chameleon!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> FINALLY!!!! I found someone with as bad a sense of direction as me!!!!!!
> I have some friends who are from Port Elizabeth.
> Do you live in Cape Town?


Yes we live in Cape Town. Right at the bottom of Africa. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> If all continues as it is now, then she'll get to come home Tuesday (Jan 6). I've got her some new driftwood for basking platforms and some additional plastic plants to sit on!


Sounds like she is coming home to a luxurious upgrade.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jan 6 ?
> She'll have forgotten you by then!


Lol. No she wouldn't have.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oops!!! FEBRUARY 6th!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Whahaha. Well picked up Adamsofa Chameleon. I didn't pick it up either.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> True, it probably is easier there. Here everything has a paper trail that can be followed.
> It is awfully tempting to do it though.


What would you change your name to?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, everyone, it's 4.35 and I really must get some kip.
> Sleep well, all, and speak soon.


Nos da Adamsofa Chameleon. (That is too long. It will need to be shortened.)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That sounds pretty good!
> I like that.
> I am the Adamsofa Chameleon..



So we need your Latin classification 
Chamaeleoninae otiosumadamii?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Lazy Sunday coming up. I’m currently curled up in bed with a coffee, my iPad and the newspaper 

JoesDad is trying to make out he man flu [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. Good Evening roomies.
> Parent Orientation wasn't too bad except for the voice on my left complaing of being bored. But my own fault as I made hubby come with. I took one or two photo's of the view from the UCT Memorial plaza. Apparently you can see the Cape flats from there. But I wouldn't know as my sense of direction is absolutely terrible. If you had to ask me to point north I would more than likely point south.
> View attachment 229299
> View attachment 229300
> View attachment 229301
> View attachment 229302



Looks lovely! What does your eldest want to study?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello and good evening everyone.
> I have had a wonderful day. My guests arrived at 12:30pm and stayed until 19:00 pm. We eat a lot, first Brunch with coffee and tea, orange juice and eggs, butter, fresh buns, cheese, fish and a big varity of different cold sausage.
> After a short break I served cake: chocolate cake, apple cake, mandarin cake and poppy seed cake.
> We talked a lot, mainly about torts and other pets and now I am fed and my head is a little bit buzzing from talking and laughin too much.
> I caught up with all your lovely posts too.
> Wishing everyone a very happy Saturday



WOW! I want to be your guest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh nooooooo. We will then need to watch out for the meerkats and Adamsofa Chameleon!!!


No, the Adamsofa Chameleon is a good creature. 
Good morning, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes we live in Cape Town. Right at the bottom of Africa. [emoji1] [emoji1]


And i'm in Fes, not quite at the top!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So we need your Latin classification
> Chamaeleoninae otiosumadamii?


Chamaeleoniinae would be the subfamily. 
No it would have to be _Chamaeleo otiosumadamii._
If i'm very closely related to the common chameleon and not one of the others or not much at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Lazy Sunday coming up. I’m currently curled up in bed with a coffee, my iPad and the newspaper
> 
> JoesDad is trying to make out he man flu [emoji849]


Again?
No newspaper, they're a waste of time here and I can't get British ones.
Coffee and cigarette for me.
On the sofa, of course.
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> WOW! I want to be your guest!


Good morning, Lena. 
I'm afraid I have eaten most of that.
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Preparing the lamb for a late lunch. Garlic and and rosemary pushed into the meat. Ready about 2.30pm GMT. Does everyone want Yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> What would you change your name to?


Me and the hubby would love to have a less common last name.
When we were getting married we were going to change his last name to mine. But decided not to because of all the paperwork and money that it would take versus me just changing mine.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Me and the hubby would love to have a less common last name.
> When we were getting married we were going to change his last name to mine. But decided not to because of all the paperwork and money that it would take versus me just changing mine.



Is it really be that difficult in the USA? 

In the UK, taking either partner’s name on marriage, or hyphenating the two together or not changing at all is fine. You use your marriage certificate as evidence of the name change. Once it’s on your passport and/or driver’s license it generally stops being an issue. Although you may have to produce your marriage certificate/deed poll(see below) to evidence employment checks on occasion. 

It’s a faff getting your bank account, etc changed, but that happens whoever changes their name. 

If you want to change your name without marriage being involved then a legal document called a deed poll has to be drawn up. You then use this document as legal evidence that your name has changed from that on your birth certificate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Preparing the lamb for a late lunch. Garlic and and rosemary pushed into the meat. Ready about 2.30pm GMT. Does everyone want Yorkshire pudding?
> View attachment 229361


Yes, please! 
And some lamb. 
And some roasties! 
And gravy. 
Thank you. 
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Me and the hubby would love to have a less common last name.
> When we were getting married we were going to change his last name to mine. But decided not to because of all the paperwork and money that it would take versus me just changing mine.


Good morning, Bambam!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Preparing the lamb for a late lunch. Garlic and and rosemary pushed into the meat. Ready about 2.30pm GMT. Does everyone want Yorkshire pudding?
> View attachment 229361



Yum! Looks like a lovely cut!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looks lovely! What does your eldest want to study?


He is studying Mechatronics in engineering.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, the Adamsofa Chameleon is a good creature.
> Good morning, Carol.


Good Afternoon Adam. Today was laundry day. So only catching up now. Popped in early this morning as I did not sleep well and therefore was up early.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And i'm in Fes, not quite at the top!


So the both of us can cover the bottom and top.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Preparing the lamb for a late lunch. Garlic and and rosemary pushed into the meat. Ready about 2.30pm GMT. Does everyone want Yorkshire pudding?
> View attachment 229361


Yummmmyyy. Yes please on the Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Me and the hubby would love to have a less common last name.
> When we were getting married we were going to change his last name to mine. But decided not to because of all the paperwork and money that it would take versus me just changing mine.


You would think that in this day and age that the option would be available for changing to either / or, or both and cost exactly the same.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Is it really be that difficult in the USA?
> 
> In the UK, taking either partner’s name on marriage, or hyphenating the two together or not changing at all is fine. You use your marriage certificate as evidence of the name change. Once it’s on your passport and/or driver’s license it generally stops being an issue. Although you may have to produce your marriage certificate/deed poll(see below) to evidence employment checks on occasion.
> 
> It’s a faff getting your bank account, etc changed, but that happens whoever changes their name.
> 
> If you want to change your name without marriage being involved then a legal document called a deed poll has to be drawn up. You then use this document as legal evidence that your name has changed from that on your birth certificate.


Thats more like how it should be. I just took hubbies surname, so I don't know if it would be an issue or not.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please!
> And some lamb.
> And some roasties!
> And gravy.
> Thank you.
> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Well picked up Adamsofa Chameleon. I didn't pick it up either.


The name Adamsofa Chameleon is much too long. I call him AC.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaaaaaashhhhh. That is so nice. I should have read this maybe I would have slept better.


I hope you haven`t slept bad !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The name Adamsofa Chameleon is much too long. I call him AC.


I said the same thing. So AC it is.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Of course. It was scrumptious and so I ate wayyyyy too much.


I am happy that it was like your taste.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The name Adamsofa Chameleon is much too long. I call him AC.


The Latin one is worse.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am happy that it was like your taste.


I had most of the fruit and cake and fish. It was very yummy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Lazy Sunday coming up. I’m currently curled up in bed with a coffee, my iPad and the newspaper
> 
> JoesDad is trying to make out he man flu [emoji849]


Good morning Linda and Linda`s hubby


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> WOW! I want to be your guest!


That would be easy to do ! Visit me !!!!!!! Denmark is not far away ! This summer maybe ???????????????????????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, the Adamsofa Chameleon is a good creature.
> Good morning, Carol.


The AC would be able to kill and eat the woolspirder ( if it exist ).


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Preparing the lamb for a late lunch. Garlic and and rosemary pushed into the meat. Ready about 2.30pm GMT. Does everyone want Yorkshire pudding?
> View attachment 229361


Hmmmm, fine meat. Looks good.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The AC would be able to kill and eat the woolspirder ( if it exist ).


Like this?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I hope you haven`t slept bad !


I did not have a good nights sleep. But such is life. Tonight is another night.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 229365
> View attachment 229366


They are cute .... Such woolspiders don`t scare me. Are they cuddley ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I did not have a good nights sleep. But such is life. Tonight is another night.


I know these nights too but luckily they are seldom. Snoring when your head does not lie as usual and the night is "bad".


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> They are cute .... Such woolspiders don`t scare me. Are they cuddley ?


They are woolly. The 1st is very wobbly and all over the place and the 2nd is stiff legged but soft.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know these nights too but luckily they are seldom. Snoring when your head does not lie as usual and the night is "bad".


Hubby says I snore all the time. But I don't hear it. Shame not nice for him. And my snoring does not affect me.


----------



## Bee62

I wish you all a beautiful sunday with these wise words I found in the tremendous space of the www


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They are woolly. The 1st is very wobbly and all over the place and the 2nd is stiff legged but soft.


I like them !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I wish you all a beautiful sunday with these wise words I found in the tremendous space of the www


Thank you Sabine. And very good wise words.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I wish you all a beautiful sunday with these wise words I found in the tremendous space of the www


And you too of course.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hubby says I snore all the time. But I don't hear it. Shame not nice for him. And my snoring does not affect me.


You can never know if your snoring really doesen`t affect you. It could be that you have a lack of oxygene while snoring and that makes you sleep "bad". You wake up in the morning with headaches or the feeling that you haven`t slept long enough.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And you too of course.


Thank you ! I do my very best !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You can never know if your snoring really doesen`t affect you. It could be that you have a lack of oxygene while snoring and that makes you sleep "bad". You wake up in the morning with headaches or the feeling that you haven`t slept long enough.


Hmmmm. I never thought of that. Good point.


----------



## Bee62

Sorry when I bore you with my pics and sayings, but these words are so true too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> So the both of us can cover the bottom and top.[emoji6]


Between us , we've got it covered, yes! 
Africa is ours!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The name Adamsofa Chameleon is much too long. I call him AC.


NO! 
I hate that! 
It's short for Air Conditioning! 
And I don't like Air Conditionig and am certainly not one.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm. I never thought of that. Good point.


Ask your hubby when you snore if you have short apnea in breathing. This could be dangerous for your health. Look here:
https://www.sleepapnea.org/learn/sleep-apnea/do-i-have-sleep-apnea/is-it-snoring-or-sleep-apnea/

Because of snoring I only sleep on the sides of my body. No more on my back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I said the same thing. So AC it is.


NO, IT ISN'T ! ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO!
> I hate that!
> It's short for Air Conditioning!
> And I don't like Air Conditionig and am certainly not one.


Hmmm, what about ASC ???? A dam S ofa C hameleon ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The AC would be able to kill and eat the woolspirder ( if it exist ).


NO ! IT WOULDN'T ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 229365
> View attachment 229366


We don't know, she may not exist.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ask your hubby when you snore if you have short apnea in breathing. This could be dangerous for your health. Look here:
> https://www.sleepapnea.org/learn/sleep-apnea/do-i-have-sleep-apnea/is-it-snoring-or-sleep-apnea/
> 
> Because of snoring I only sleep on the sides of my body. No more on my back.


I will ask him. But I haven't slept on my back for many years due to my back problems. My bad night is more from my body being in pain than anything else. My domestic lady broke her arm three weeks ago and is on sick leave. So I have been cleaning house while on leave everyday and doing the laundry on sundays. The carrying of water and emptying the bath every night has been hard for me because of my back problem. But I have no choice as we have to save water and to make certain we stay within our limit allowed everyday. Nothing I can do about it other than to just handle it as best as I can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I wish you all a beautiful sunday with these wise words I found in the tremendous space of the www


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Happy Sunday.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry when I bore you with my pics and sayings, but these words are so true too


I like this one.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Between us , we've got it covered, yes!
> Africa is ours!


Mmuuuaaaawwwwwhhhaaahhhaaa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, what about ASC ???? A dam S ofa C hameleon ???


No! 
Though it's one letter better.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO!
> I hate that!
> It's short for Air Conditioning!
> And I don't like Air Conditionig and am certainly not one.


Okay AC it is not. We will just call you ADAM!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO, IT ISN'T ! ! ! !


[emoji259]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I will ask him. But I haven't slept on my back for many years due to my back problems. My bad night is more from my body being in pain than anything else. My domestic lady broke her arm three weeks ago and is on sick leave. So I have been cleaning house while on leave everyday and doing the laundry on sundays. The carrying of water and emptying the bath every night has been hard for me because of my back problem. But I have no choice as we have to save water and to make certain we stay within our limit allowed everyday. Nothing I can do about it other than to just handle it as best as I can.


I don`t want to scare you, I only want to warn you. I can snore too when I am lying on the side of my body. 
Sorry to hear that you have back problems. It seems to me that a lot of people have back problems.
Luckily I am one that have really no back problems. Maybe because I have worked hard when I have had horses: Building and reparing fences on the meadow, helping by the harvest of hay and straw. Cleaning the horse stable, and so one ...


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't know, she may not exist.


We know. But we trying to figure out what she would look like just in case we see her.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't know, she may not exist.


Beside she would not look like those two as Sabine said she wasn't scared of them and that they cuddly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee!
> Happy Sunday.


Happy afternoon Adam and a good sunday ......
Seems I have mixed somethings up


----------



## Bee62

I say bye to see my pets. Feed chicken and sheep. Cuddling both too. Cuddling and feeding cats.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I don`t want to scare you, I only want to warn you. I can snore too when I am lying on the side of my body.
> Sorry to hear that you have back problems. It seems to me that a lot of people have back problems.
> Luckily I am one that have really no back problems. Maybe because I have worked hard when I have had horses: Building and reparing fences on the meadow, helping by the harvest of hay and straw. Cleaning the horse stable, and so one ...


Yes more than likely those things made your back nice and strong. I have worked at a desk for 99% of my working life. I have always also had bad posture. The bad posture is my own fault. AND I am over weight unfortunately. All these things have contributed to it. Also did kickboxing/mixed martial arts for about 7 years. Which more than likely did not help either.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes more than likely those things made your back nice and strong. I have worked at a desk for 99% of my working life. I have always also had bad posture. The bad posture is my own fault. AND I am over weight unfortunately. All these things have contributed to it. Also did kickboxing/mixed martial arts for about 7 years. Which more than likely did not help either.


I am overweight too.... But in the past when I had my horses I was not. Now I try to loose some pounds or kilos. Eating meat and lettuce. I like my diet !
See you later Carol. Always nice to talk with you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay AC it is not. We will just call you ADAM!!



Best name in the world.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am overweight too.... But in the past when I had my horses I was not. Now I try to loose some pounds or kilos. Eating meat and lettuce. I like my diet !
> See you later Carol. Always nice to talk with you !


See you later too Sabine. Enjoy the rest of the day. And same here. Always enjoy our chats.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Best name in the world.


[emoji1] Nope. Carol is.[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> [emoji1] Nope. Carol is.[emoji6]


Nope. Adam is!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope. Adam is!


Whahaha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha.


Lesson now. 
Speak in a couple of hours!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson now.
> Speak in a couple of hours!


Have fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope. Adam is!


Now now, kiddies. Let's don't quibble. Everyone knows Sophia is the best name!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm. I never thought of that. Good point.


Yes- I found out I had sleep apnea because hubby complained of my snoring. My dad and a sister have sleep apnea so I got tested. 
CPAP machine helps!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Now now, kiddies. Let's don't quibble. Everyone knows Sophia is the best name!


Where did THAT come from??!?!?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Now now, kiddies. Let's don't quibble. Everyone knows Sophia is the best name!


Actually, I really like the name Yvonne. I gave my iPhone the name Yvonne! 

And since Jacques is named after Captain Jacques Yves Cousteau, but she's a female, I've decided her middle name is Yvette.
So she's Jacques Yvette!!! 

Off to lunch and chores with hubby! Not see y'all later!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi all
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Now now, kiddies. Let's don't quibble. Everyone knows Sophia is the best name!


Okay, you can call me Sophia if you wish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Actually, I really like the name Yvonne. I gave my iPhone the name Yvonne!
> 
> And since Jacques is named after Captain Jacques Yves Cousteau, but she's a female, I've decided her middle name is Yvette.
> So she's Jacques Yvette!!!
> 
> Off to lunch and chores with hubby! Not see y'all later!



and 
How is Jacques Yvette today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> Happy Sunday!


Happy Sunday, Noel! 
And Happy Tidgy Month!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Now now, kiddies. Let's don't quibble. Everyone knows Sophia is the best name!


Thanks For joining the quibble. Maybe now that it is not a pair it will stop the bullying[emoji6] [emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes- I found out I had sleep apnea because hubby complained of my snoring. My dad and a sister have sleep apnea so I got tested.
> CPAP machine helps!


I will have to do some research on places that test it here.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Actually, I really like the name Yvonne. I gave my iPhone the name Yvonne! [emoji14]
> 
> And since Jacques is named after Captain Jacques Yves Cousteau, but she's a female, I've decided her middle name is Yvette.
> So she's Jacques Yvette!!! [emoji14]
> 
> Off to lunch and chores with hubby! Not see y'all later!


Nice. I had wondered where Jacques came from.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi all
> Happy Sunday!


A happy Sunday to you too.[emoji274]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> and
> How is Jacques Yvette today?


Ditto.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Sunday, Noel!
> And Happy Tidgy Month!


[emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji274] [emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## JoesMum

Hmmm. Weather forecast for tomorrow morning involves 3cm of snow centred on Tonbridge. I have just been out to put plastic sheets over the car windscreens. 

It could be a little chilly in the morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Where did THAT come from??!?!?


I studied and studied, trying to come up with a name that none of us have. Trying to be politically correct, ya know?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, you can call me Sophia if you wish.


LOL!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. Weather forecast for tomorrow morning involves 3cm of snow centred on Tonbridge. I have just been out to put plastic sheets over the car windscreens.
> 
> It could be a little chilly in the morning.


Brrrrr!!!!!!!!
Mind you; we are currently undergoing the coldest period in the 13 winters i have been here. 
Booooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Seems like I came in at an interesting point of conversation


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Seems like I came in at an interesting point of conversation


What. . . Adam saying it's ok to call him Sofia?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. Weather forecast for tomorrow morning involves 3cm of snow centred on Tonbridge. I have just been out to put plastic sheets over the car windscreens.
> 
> It could be a little chilly in the morning.


That does sound chilly.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I studied and studied, trying to come up with a name that none of us have. Trying to be politically correct, ya know?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

I have been trying to identify this plant and the closest i get is cudweed. But I am not sure if it is correct. Would any of you know what it is pretty please.


----------



## CarolM

Last night has caught up with me. So I am going to say goodnight to all. Guten nachte. Nos da. Goeie Nag. Bon nuit. Sayonara[emoji99] [emoji99] [emoji99] [emoji99] [emoji217]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to identify this plant and the closest i get is cudweed. But I am not sure if it is correct. Would any of you know what it is pretty please.
> View attachment 229390


I'd start a thread in plant ID and tag Iochroma. I have no idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to identify this plant and the closest i get is cudweed. But I am not sure if it is correct. Would any of you know what it is pretty please.
> View attachment 229390


Nope, sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Last night has caught up with me. So I am going to say goodnight to all. Guten nachte. Nos da. Goeie Nag. Bon nuit. Sayonara[emoji99] [emoji99] [emoji99] [emoji99] [emoji217]


Nod da! 
Laila saeeda! 
Sleep well, and speak soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since many are seeking the warm rays of our great Sun, thought I’d share a pix of yesterday’s SUN - snapped by a friend on the Eastern Shore of Md...who specializes in way out there photography. Galaxies, lunar, solar, etc.

Might as well add Friday nights moon as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Since many are seeking the warm rays of our great Sun, thought I’d share a pix of yesterday’s SUN - snapped by a friend on the Eastern Shore of Md...who specializes in way out there photography. Galaxies, lunar, solar, etc.
> 
> Might as well add Friday nights moon as well.
> 
> View attachment 229415
> 
> 
> View attachment 229417


WOW ! !! ! !
And WOW ! ! !
Absolutely stunning photos! 
It's not just our world but the whole universe that's beautiful.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> and
> How is Jacques Yvette today?



I have not heard from them today, but it IS Sunday. I expect someone came in to tend the hospitalized animal-patients, but did not call the families unless there was some sort of change. [emoji5]
I expect to hear from them tomorrow- if not, I’ll call. [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Nice. I had wondered where Jacques came from.



She was so tiny when I got her it was impossible to know the correct gender, but I named her anyway knowing there was only a 50:50 chance it would be gender-appropriate. Once I knew she was female, I had already called her Jacques for a year and decided not to change. I doubt she cares, since SHE knows who she is!!! 

I’m not the only one with oppositely named turtles: Ed has a female red foot named Julio and Lynn (who’s not on here anymore [emoji20]) has a male leopard tort named Lola!!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to identify this plant and the closest i get is cudweed. But I am not sure if it is correct. Would any of you know what it is pretty please.
> View attachment 229390



Being in the US, I would be fearful to even hazard a guess.[emoji853] Sorry!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I'd start a thread in plant ID and tag Iochroma. I have no idea!


(just for everyone's info, it's eye oh chroma, or @Iochroma )


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Since many are seeking the warm rays of our great Sun, thought I’d share a pix of yesterday’s SUN - snapped by a friend on the Eastern Shore of Md...who specializes in way out there photography. Galaxies, lunar, solar, etc.
> 
> Might as well add Friday nights moon as well.
> 
> View attachment 229415
> 
> 
> View attachment 229417


Oh, wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW ! !! ! !
> And WOW ! ! !
> Absolutely stunning photos!
> It's not just our world but the whole universe that's beautiful.


Saves me typing it! What he said!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, wow! Those are beautiful!



Yes.....he usually takes pix of way off galaxies. Got a new camera geared toward solar photos.... has his own observatory, etc. very cool pix of way out there Universe.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Actually, I really like the name Yvonne. I gave my iPhone the name Yvonne!
> 
> And since Jacques is named after Captain Jacques Yves Cousteau, but she's a female, I've decided her middle name is Yvette.
> So she's Jacques Yvette!!!
> 
> Off to lunch and chores with hubby! Not see y'all later!


Funny ! You could have named Jaques "Jaqueline". I like the name. Or "Jackie". That is nice too. Why is Jaques Costeau so special for you ?
I saw his life biographie in a movie and he was no nice man....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I have not heard from them today, but it IS Sunday. I expect someone came in to tend the hospitalized animal-patients, but did not call the families unless there was some sort of change. [emoji5]
> I expect to hear from them tomorrow- if not, I’ll call. [emoji2][emoji106]


No news is good news, one supposes. 
At least in this case.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Funny ! You could have named Jaques "Jaqueline". I like the name. Or "Jackie". That is nice too. Why is Jaques Costeau so special for you ?
> I saw his life biographie in a movie and he was no nice man....


No, but the nature stuff he did and some of his work was groundbreaking and heartwarming.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Funny ! You could have named Jaques "Jaqueline". I like the name. Or "Jackie". That is nice too. Why is Jaques Costeau so special for you ?
> I saw his life biographie in a movie and he was no nice man....



“The Undersea World of Jacques Cousteau” was a television show my whole family and I watched when I was a teenager. It opened our eyes to the beauties of the ocean and the natural world. It really started my love of the ocean creatures and showed how I credibly beautiful and fragile the sea is. It had a very big impact on me in a good wAy. [emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Since many are seeking the warm rays of our great Sun, thought I’d share a pix of yesterday’s SUN - snapped by a friend on the Eastern Shore of Md...who specializes in way out there photography. Galaxies, lunar, solar, etc.
> 
> Might as well add Friday nights moon as well.
> 
> View attachment 229415
> 
> 
> View attachment 229417



[emoji33] WOWIE-ZOWIE!!!!! Those are FANTASTIC!!!!![emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but the nature stuff he did and some of his work was groundbreaking and heartwarming.



ABSOLUTELY!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> “The Undersea World of Jacques Cousteau” was a television show my whole family and I watched when I was a teenager. It opened our eyes to the beauties of the ocean and the natural world. It really started my love of the ocean creatures and showed how I credibly beautiful and fragile the sea is. It had a very big impact on me in a good wAy. [emoji173]️


Did somebody tickle you in the middle of typing the last word?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, all! 
Sweet dreams! 
Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I say bye to see my pets. Feed chicken and sheep. Cuddling both too. Cuddling and feeding cats.


Lol. The cat looks really hungry.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes- I found out I had sleep apnea because hubby complained of my snoring. My dad and a sister have sleep apnea so I got tested.
> CPAP machine helps!


BTW did it stop the snoring?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Since many are seeking the warm rays of our great Sun, thought I’d share a pix of yesterday’s SUN - snapped by a friend on the Eastern Shore of Md...who specializes in way out there photography. Galaxies, lunar, solar, etc.
> 
> Might as well add Friday nights moon as well.
> 
> View attachment 229415
> 
> 
> View attachment 229417


Those are stunning.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> She was so tiny when I got her it was impossible to know the correct gender, but I named her anyway knowing there was only a 50:50 chance it would be gender-appropriate. Once I knew she was female, I had already called her Jacques for a year and decided not to change. I doubt she cares, since SHE knows who she is!!!
> 
> I’m not the only one with oppositely named turtles: Ed has a female red foot named Julio and Lynn (who’s not on here anymore [emoji20]) has a male leopard tort named Lola!!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Lol. That is the difficulty of naming them when so young.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (just for everyone's info, it's eye oh chroma, or @Iochroma )


Thanks all.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> She was so tiny when I got her it was impossible to know the correct gender, but I named her anyway knowing there was only a 50:50 chance it would be gender-appropriate. Once I knew she was female, I had already called her Jacques for a year and decided not to change. I doubt she cares, since SHE knows who she is!!!
> 
> I’m not the only one with oppositely named turtles: Ed has a female red foot named Julio and Lynn (who’s not on here anymore [emoji20]) has a male leopard tort named Lola!!!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Wait... Julio is female??  
I should remember to never make any assumptions on the TFO!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did somebody tickle you in the middle of typing the last word?



LOL


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. My 6 year old next door neighbour is wildly excited by the snow. As I grew up in the north of England, what we have is barely more than a hard frost. It is still snowing though.


----------



## Kristoff

Hi, roommates!
I’m mostly lurking these days. Daughter’s sick; I have a sore throat. It snowed in the night before, much to the excitement of kids over here. (In all honesty, there was enough snow in the entire city for just one good snowman, but many disregarded this fact and even tried to sledge.) Today it’s sunny and the snow mostly melted. I’m consuming liquids of many different kinds. Hope to be up and about in a couple of days. 
Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates!
> I’m mostly lurking these days. Daughter’s sick; I have a sore throat. It snowed in the night before, much to the excitement of kids over here. (In all honesty, there was enough snow in the entire city for just one good snowman, but many disregarded this fact and even tried to sledge.) Today it’s sunny and the snow mostly melted. I’m consuming liquids of many different kinds. Hope to be up and about in a couple of days.
> Have a good week, everyone!



I hope you feel better soon Lena. 

There’s no let up for Mums. Kids get sick, share their germs, Mum gets it but worse ... but Mum doesn’t have time to be sick because the kids need looking after!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates!
> I’m mostly lurking these days. Daughter’s sick; I have a sore throat. It snowed in the night before, much to the excitement of kids over here. (In all honesty, there was enough snow in the entire city for just one good snowman, but many disregarded this fact and even tried to sledge.) Today it’s sunny and the snow mostly melted. I’m consuming liquids of many different kinds. Hope to be up and about in a couple of days.
> Have a good week, everyone!


Shame Lena. I hope you get better soon. Remember the honey. Hot water . Lemon juice and ginger.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. The cat looks really hungry.


Hi Carol, the cat is the cat of the "Simons Cat" cartoons. Do you know them ? When not please watch them on Youtube ! Laughing is guranteed, - so much that your belly will hurt !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> BTW did it stop the snoring?


The machine can`t stop the snoring but it help you gently with enough oxygene and no breaks in breathing.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuous_positive_airway_pressure


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates!
> I’m mostly lurking these days. Daughter’s sick; I have a sore throat. It snowed in the night before, much to the excitement of kids over here. (In all honesty, there was enough snow in the entire city for just one good snowman, but many disregarded this fact and even tried to sledge.) Today it’s sunny and the snow mostly melted. I’m consuming liquids of many different kinds. Hope to be up and about in a couple of days.
> Have a good week, everyone!


Oh oh, the flu or cold and the sore throat seem to go around in the CDR ! 
I will stay in my corner until it`s gone. 
I hope Lena, you and your daughter are well soon. The best wishes for a speedy recovery for you both I send you out of my corner.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, but the nature stuff he did and some of his work was groundbreaking and heartwarming.


Yes indeed.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> “The Undersea World of Jacques Cousteau” was a television show my whole family and I watched when I was a teenager. It opened our eyes to the beauties of the ocean and the natural world. It really started my love of the ocean creatures and showed how I credibly beautiful and fragile the sea is. It had a very big impact on me in a good wAy. [emoji173]️


Yes, the reportings of Jaques Costeau are beautiful in pictures and very interesting in information.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My 6 year old next door neighbour is wildly excited by the snow. As I grew up in the north of England, what we have is barely more than a hard frost. It is still snowing though.
> View attachment 229464


Good afternoon, Linda! 
We've not had any here, but they've had snow down south on the edge of the Sahara for the first time in more than 50 years, so for most it's their first ever encounter with the stuff. 
None, here, but It's 5 degrees which is terrible for a daytime temperature. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates!
> I’m mostly lurking these days. Daughter’s sick; I have a sore throat. It snowed in the night before, much to the excitement of kids over here. (In all honesty, there was enough snow in the entire city for just one good snowman, but many disregarded this fact and even tried to sledge.) Today it’s sunny and the snow mostly melted. I’m consuming liquids of many different kinds. Hope to be up and about in a couple of days.
> Have a good week, everyone!


Any interesting kinds of liquids? 
Good afternoon, Lena! 
Love to your daughter (and you, of course) and hope you both make speedy recoveries. 
Lurk lurk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Shame Lena. I hope you get better soon. Remember the honey. Hot water . Lemon juice and ginger.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
I am frozen. 
Just got back from a post office run and bought a potato and I feel like an icicle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes indeed.


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Which corner are you hiding in? 
I am germ free, so we can chat.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did somebody tickle you in the middle of typing the last word?



HAHAHA!!!!! [emoji38] Hubby sneaked up on me! [emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Still have the flu, not dead yet. Lol
I think I'm on the down swing though so it should be over soon. I'm going to go to class today and see how I do. Not sure about work yet though. 

I have hand sanitizer and going to put on a mask so I don't make anyone else sick.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> BTW did it stop the snoring?



Yes!
Hubby said that at first it was creepy: not only did he hear no snoring but he didn’t even hear me breathing, and my CPAP machine is super quiet itself. He said he would sometimes reach over to touch me as I slept to make sure I was there! [emoji38]


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, the cat is the cat of the "Simons Cat" cartoons. Do you know them ? When not please watch them on Youtube ! Laughing is guranteed, - so much that your belly will hurt !


Those are great. I love them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, i don't know. 
It's quite nice spreading diseases.
Good morning, Dan, glad to see you're pulling through. 
Good luck at class and speak later.


----------



## Raqib Farid

This is my new lovely one.[emoji7]


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my new lovely one.[emoji7]
> View attachment 229472
> View attachment 229473


Cute!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates!
> I’m mostly lurking these days. Daughter’s sick; I have a sore throat. It snowed in the night before, much to the excitement of kids over here. (In all honesty, there was enough snow in the entire city for just one good snowman, but many disregarded this fact and even tried to sledge.) Today it’s sunny and the snow mostly melted. I’m consuming liquids of many different kinds. Hope to be up and about in a couple of days.
> Have a good week, everyone!



I hope you feel better sooner rather than later!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> Cute!!


Thanks [emoji4]
I am new here in this forum amd never had any reptile, or tortoise.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> The machine can`t stop the snoring but it help you gently with enough oxygene and no breaks in breathing.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuous_positive_airway_pressure



Hmmm...in my case, it did stop the snoring! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my new lovely one.[emoji7]
> View attachment 229472
> View attachment 229473


Hello, Raqib; and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. (again). 
Grab an armadillo to sit on, but watch out you don't sit on a hedgehog and the Leprechaun One-legged Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
If we've got it.
Hope you like cheese.
Your tortoise is very, very beautiful, and a subspecies that we don't see very often on Tortoise Forum, an Afghan Russian. 
Most gorgeous.


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Thanks [emoji4]
> I am new here in this forum amd never had any reptile, or tortoise.


Well I'm still new here too and do not have a lot of experience with torts but I've had reptiles for years. 

There are lots of extremely knowledgeable people on here that can help you with any questions you might have.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Thanks [emoji4]
> I am new here in this forum amd never had any reptile, or tortoise.


It takes a while to get the set up right and get a routine going , but after that you will have a lifetime of enjoyment with your new family member.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Raqib; and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. (again).
> Grab an armadillo to sit on, but watch out you don't sit on a hedgehog and the Leprechaun One-legged Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> If we've got it.
> Hope you like cheese.
> Your tortoise is very, very beautiful, and a subspecies that we don't see very often on Tortoise Forum, an Afghan Russian.
> Most gorgeous.


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Moozillion

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my new lovely one.[emoji7]
> View attachment 229472
> View attachment 229473



ADORABLE!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It takes a while to get the set up right and get a routine going , but after that you will have a lifetime of enjoyment with your new family member.


[emoji173]


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> Well I'm still new here too and do not have a lot of experience with torts but I've had reptiles for years.
> 
> There are lots of extremely knowledgeable people on here that can help you with any questions you might have.


Yeah. [emoji108]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! [emoji38] Hubby sneaked up on me! [emoji6]


Good morning, Bea! 
Naughty hubby!


----------



## Yvonne G

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my new lovely one.[emoji7]
> View attachment 229472
> View attachment 229473


That's a very pretty baby, Raquib! and welcome to the Cold Dark Room!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, the cat is the cat of the "Simons Cat" cartoons. Do you know them ? When not please watch them on Youtube ! Laughing is guranteed, - so much that your belly will hurt !


Will do Sabine. Just won't be today.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, the cat is the cat of the "Simons Cat" cartoons. Do you know them ? When not please watch them on Youtube ! Laughing is guranteed, - so much that your belly will hurt !


Good Morning Sabine.
Hope you are having a good day today.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> I am frozen.
> Just got back from a post office run and bought a potato and I feel like an icicle.


Good Morning Adam. It was very hot here today. Hmm the famous potato! What do you make with one potato?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! [emoji38] Hubby sneaked up on me! [emoji6]


Naughty hubby.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Still have the flu, not dead yet. Lol
> I think I'm on the down swing though so it should be over soon. I'm going to go to class today and see how I do. Not sure about work yet though.
> 
> I have hand sanitizer and going to put on a mask so I don't make anyone else sick.


So that is good news. But should you be going to class instead of resting and getting better?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes!
> Hubby said that at first it was creepy: not only did he hear no snoring but he didn’t even hear me breathing, and my CPAP machine is super quiet itself. He said he would sometimes reach over to touch me as I slept to make sure I was there! [emoji38]


That is definitly worth looking into then. As my hubby can have a peaceful night in his own bed. He generally vacates to the couch when I snore.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my new lovely one.[emoji7]
> View attachment 229472
> View attachment 229473


Oh. That is so cute. Did you buy or did it hatch?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I hope you feel better sooner rather than later!!!! [emoji173]️


Any word about Jacques or did I miss it?


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Thanks [emoji4]
> I am new here in this forum amd never had any reptile, or tortoise.


Well that answers my question about bought or hatching. Welcome.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> Naughty hubby!


SNAP!!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Yvonne G said:


> That's a very pretty baby, Raquib! and welcome to the Cold Dark Room!!!


Thanks alot. [emoji4]


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Oh. That is so cute. Did you buy or did it hatch?


Thanks. I bought it. I seems to be 2 to 3 months old. Or I don't know may be younger.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Well that answers my question about bought or hatching. Welcome.


Just answered that too [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Just answered that too [emoji23]


Lol. My fault. I tend to reply to posts as I read them. I really need to catch up first then start replying. Naughty me.[emoji1]


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Lol. My fault. I tend to reply to posts as I read them. I really need to catch up first then start replying. Naughty me.[emoji1]


Hahaha. I also do this [emoji23][emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Can anyone tell me. My coco coir just arrived. How to make bedding? Its not in brick form. So i have to just put that on base of my baby tortoise enclosure or whatever its called or 1st wet it? Or just put it simply and spread out all over?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Like this?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bea!
> Naughty hubby!


Welllllll...I DO tend to like the naughty boys...


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Naughty hubby.


One of the many things I like about him!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Any word about Jacques or did I miss it?


Hi, Carol!
They haven't called yet this morning, but I'm taking that to mean she continues to do well and they are working on the patients who need more attention. 
I'll probably give them a buzz shortly. If nothing else, to confirm that i'll be bringing her home tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Can anyone tell me. My coco coir just arrived. How to make bedding? Its not in brick form. So i have to just put that on base of my baby tortoise enclosure or whatever its called or 1st wet it? Or just put it simply and spread out all over?


What I did is to put it in a bucket first. Then mix it with the water until it is nice and damp. Then I put it in the enclosure, spread it nicely and then pack it down with my hand. Did I see right and you have two tortoises in the pic?


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 229476


It is not really good to have two torts together as one will bully the other one. It actually looks like that is already happening in your pic. The one is eating and the other is hiding in its shell.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> What I did is to put it in a bucket first. Then mix it with the water until it is nice and damp. Then I put it in the enclosure, soread it nicely and then pack it down eith my hand. Did I see right and you have two tortoises in the pic?


1 of them is of my cousin. He will take it back within a week.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> It is not really good to have two torts together as one will bully the other one. It actually looks like that is already happening in your pic. The one is eating and the other is hiding in its shell.


May be you're right. But both are sleeping. [emoji23]
That one is not eating [emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> What I did is to put it in a bucket first. Then mix it with the water until it is nice and damp. Then I put it in the enclosure, spread it nicely and then pack it down with my hand. Did I see right and you have two tortoises in the pic?


So 1st I have to mix it with water.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol!
> They haven't called yet this morning, but I'm taking that to mean she continues to do well and they are working on the patients who need more attention.
> I'll probably give them a buzz shortly. If nothing else, to confirm that i'll be bringing her home tomorrow!


Well no news is good news generally. I also really hope she does get to come home tomorrow. Please post a pic if you have a chance, once she is home.[emoji1] It will be nice to see her.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> May be you're right. But both are sleeping. [emoji23]
> That one is not eating [emoji23]


Lol. Couldn't see that. It might still be better to try and seperate them. Especially as your one is new and trying to get used to it's home.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Lol. Couldn't see that. It might still be better to try and seperate them. Especially as your one is new and trying to get used to it's home.


Ok. I'll separate them.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> So 1st I have to mix it with water.


Yes. As it helps with the humidty in your enclosure. Your enclosure is a closed enclosure right.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Yes. As it helps with the humidty in your enclosure. Your enclosure is a closed enclosure right.


Its not big one. I'll buy something that is bigger and better than this as soon I find it. It has open roof. Not closed.

And I will also find something for their hiding place. Its too big as there is not much space for them. I made it by cutting bottle and wrap it till I get something for their hiding.


----------



## Moozillion

Carol, I wanted to pass on some information that my sleep doctor gave me.

She said that when sleep apnea goes on untreated for a period of time, it becomes a CARDIAC problem. This is because even though the periods of stopped breathing may be short, as the patient keeps having them, the carbon dioxide in their system rises. That triggers hormone responses that the body uses when it's under attack or has been harmed. Some of the most important hormones that get triggered are the ones that cause blood to clot more easily (The body's logic is apparently If you've been injured, you'd want your blood to clot instead of bleeding to death through the injury). This MAY be the reason that the majority of heart attacks happen very early in the morning: the person has undetected or untreated sleep apnea and all the "alarm" hormones that have been inappropriately activated at night for however long, finally caught up with them. 

But some people can have sleep apnea for years and have no medical issues. My dad was a horrible snorer for MANY years. He was always sleepy in the late afternoon, so he would take a nap, and use sleeping pills to try and sleep at night. It was a HURRICANE that helped the problem come to light!!! After mom died, he went to live near one of my sisters who lives in south Florida (VERY near ED/ ZEROPILOT!!!).
Because my sister is a doctor at a local hospital, whenever a hurricane comes, any of the hospital staff who have signed up to be in the Shelter program at the hospital are allowed to bring their families to stay there for storm shelter. They sleep on cots and beds in the conference rooms and auditorium etc. And the hospital has lots of doctors available because they're staying with their families, so it's a win-win situation all around!!! The family was asleep in a conference room, except my teenage niece. She kept hearing dad snore, then he would stop breathing so long it frightened her and she would wake him up. My sister got him tested, and he has severe sleep apnea: he goes 90 seconds (Yes,  a minute and a half ) without breathing!!!!!! CPAP controlled his sleep apnea and he will be 94 this summer!

My sister got herself tested and SHE has severe sleep apnea!
She called me and advised that I get tested because I had developed real problems with memory and concentration as well as being very sleepy in the afternoons. I also have severe sleep apnea. 

Untreated sleep apnea is not just annoying or inconvenient, it can end up being very dangerous in the long run. 
@CarolM


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Well no news is good news generally. I also really hope she does get to come home tomorrow. Please post a pic if you have a chance, once she is home.[emoji1] It will be nice to see her.


Oh, don't worry!! I DEFINITELY plan to!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Its not big one. I'll buy something that is bigger and better than this as soon I find it. It has open roof. Not closed.
> 
> And I will also find something for their hiding place. Its too big as there is not much space for them. I made it by cutting bottle and wrap it till I get something for their hiding.
> View attachment 229478


You can still make it a closed enclosure. As all hatchlings need good humidty to help prevent pyramiding. You can use a shower curtain to do that. You also need a UVB light and a CHE (ceramic heat emitter).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Adam. It was very hot here today. Hmm the famous potato! What do you make with one potato?


I don't. 
That's wifey's job.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Naughty hubby.


SNAP !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> SNAP!!


SNAP ! 
Hmmmm.
Could carry on all day like this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Welllllll...I DO tend to like the naughty boys...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 229476


It looks quite dusty.
Soak it and keep it damp. 
Pour water in and mix by hand and then pack it down, you'll need to keep doing this as it will dry out under your lights. It doesn't matter if the top is a bit dry but try to keep it moist but not wet under that. 
Two torts?


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> You can still make it a closed enclosure. As all hatchlings need good humidty to help prevent pyramiding. You can use a shower curtain to do that. You also need a UVB light and a CHE (ceramic heat emitter).


Ok. I'll get these. But here in Karachi. Humidity level is good. And I also take them to my gallery for sunlight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What I did is to put it in a bucket first. Then mix it with the water until it is nice and damp. Then I put it in the enclosure, spread it nicely and then pack it down with my hand. Did I see right and you have two tortoises in the pic?


SNAP! 
See?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It looks quite dusty.
> Soak it and keep it damp.
> Pour water in and mix by hand and then pack it down, you'll need to keep doing this as it will dry out under your lights. It doesn't matter if the top is a bit dry but try to keep it moist but not wet under that.
> Two torts?


I soak it and then put it back. Now its not dusty. I'll do it.

Two torts 1 of my cousin. He will take it back after 2 to 3 days.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Carol, I wanted to pass on some information that my sleep doctor gave me.
> 
> She said that when sleep apnea goes on untreated for a period of time, it becomes a CARDIAC problem. This is because even though the periods of stopped breathing may be short, as the patient keeps having them, the carbon dioxide in their system rises. That triggers hormone responses that the body uses when it's under attack or has been harmed. Some of the most important hormones that get triggered are the ones that cause blood to clot more easily (The body's logic is apparently If you've been injured, you'd want your blood to clot instead of bleeding to death through the injury). This MAY be the reason that the majority of heart attacks happen very early in the morning: the person has undetected or untreated sleep apnea and all the "alarm" hormones that have been inappropriately activated at night for however long, finally caught up with them.
> 
> But some people can have sleep apnea for years and have no medical issues. My dad was a horrible snorer for MANY years. He was always sleepy in the late afternoon, so he would take a nap, and use sleeping pills to try and sleep at night. It was a HURRICANE that helped the problem come to light!!! After mom died, he went to live near one of my sisters who lives in south Florida (VERY near ED/ ZEROPILOT!!!).
> Because my sister is a doctor at a local hospital, whenever a hurricane comes, any of the hospital staff who have signed up to be in the Shelter program at the hospital are allowed to bring their families to stay there for storm shelter. They sleep on cots and beds in the conference rooms and auditorium etc. And the hospital has lots of doctors available because they're staying with their families, so it's a win-win situation all around!!! The family was asleep in a conference room, except my teenage niece. She kept hearing dad snore, then he would stop breathing so long it frightened her and she would wake him up. My sister got him tested, and he has severe sleep apnea: he goes 90 seconds (Yes,  a minute and a half ) without breathing!!!!!! CPAP controlled his sleep apnea and he will be 94 this summer!
> 
> My sister got herself tested and SHE has severe sleep apnea!
> She called me and advised that I get tested because I had developed real problems with memory and concentration as well as being very sleepy in the afternoons. I also have severe sleep apnea.
> 
> Untreated sleep apnea is not just annoying or inconvenient, it can end up being very dangerous in the long run.
> @CarolM


That does sound like me. Thank you for the info. I will definitly need to be tested.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP!
> See?


We seem to do it often. Okay I need to go to shop for supper. Will chat a little later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> 1 of them is of my cousin. He will take it back within a week.


Tortoises are very territorial and need to feel secure in their enclosures. 
Your tortoise needs its own space and to know it's its area and safe from intruders. 
Also many Russian's are full of parasites and diseases. Putting two together can risk all sorts of contamination, sickness and even death. Though i expect these two came from the same hatch?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tortoises are very territorial and need to feel secure in their enclosures.
> Your tortoise needs its own space and to know it's its area and safe from intruders.
> Also many Russian's are full of parasites and diseases. Putting two together can risk all sorts of contamination, sickness and even death. Though i expect these two came from the same hatch?


Both are of same breed. But don't know about same hatch.


----------



## Moozillion

Update on Jacques;

I hadn't heard from the vet's office (being Monday morning, I figured they were busy!) so I phoned them.
It turns out the doctor was assessing and floating Jacques when I called!
Although she's floating better, she's still front-heavy, so some of the infection hasn't resolved just yet.
But the more worrisome thing is that she's developing red spots on her skin. The tech said that he told her that could be the infection manifesting in the skin. I asked if it was a sign of sepsis, but she said he made no mention of sepsis. 
Aside from that, she is still very alert and active, and behaving in a manner that is encouraging. 

I told the tech EMPHATICALLY that there is NO RUSH for me to bring her home. I am happy to wait until the doctor feels absolutely SOLIDLY that Jacques is fully recovered or sufficiently recovered that he's VERY comfortable with her coming home.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !
> Hmmmm.
> Could carry on all day like this.


Ha de ha!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Ok. I'll get these. But here in Karachi. Humidity level is good. And I also take them to my gallery for sunlight.


Read the links that were posted for you elsewhere. 
But as long as they get a couple of hours direct sunlight and the moist coco coir and soaks every couple of days, they should be fine. 
Use a cheap, shallow terracotta plant saucer sunk into the substrate for the water bowl. it should be big enough for the tortoise to climb in and soak if it wants. 
Put the food directly on the piece of tile you have there. That helps keep the little one's beak trimmed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We seem to do it often. Okay I need to go to shop for supper. Will chat a little later.


SNAP ! 
Oh.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Read the links that were posted for you elsewhere.
> But as long as they get a couple of hours direct sunlight and the moist coco coir and soaks every couple of days, they should be fine.
> Use a cheap, shallow terracotta plant saucer sunk into the substrate for the water bowl. it should be big enough for the tortoise to climb in and soak if it wants.
> Put the food directly on the piece of tile you have there. That helps keep the little one's beak trimmed.


Thanks alot. I soak them too. Once a day for 10 to 15 mints. And put them on direct sunlight for 15 mints daily.
I'll find something better for water bowl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Both are of same breed. But don't know about same hatch.


Oooops.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooops.


Something wrong?[emoji50][emoji848]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Update on Jacques;
> 
> I hadn't heard from the vet's office (being Monday morning, I figured they were busy!) so I phoned them.
> It turns out the doctor was assessing and floating Jacques when I called!
> Although she's floating better, she's still front-heavy, so some of the infection hasn't resolved just yet.
> But the more worrisome thing is that she's developing red spots on her skin. The tech said that he told her that could be the infection manifesting in the skin. I asked if it was a sign of sepsis, but she said he made no mention of sepsis.
> Aside from that, she is still very alert and active, and behaving in a manner that is encouraging.
> 
> I told the tech EMPHATICALLY that there is NO RUSH for me to bring her home. I am happy to wait until the doctor feels absolutely SOLIDLY that Jacques is fully recovered or sufficiently recovered that he's VERY comfortable with her coming home.


COME ON JACQUES ! ! !
Not sure about the red spots. Hope it isn't an allergy to something she's being given. 
Still it sounds pretty positive. 
You can't rush a tort.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Adam. It was very hot here today. Hmm the famous potato! What do you make with one potato?


I know, huh? I eat one potato all by myself. Having to share it with another person leaves one hungry, no?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> We seem to do it often. Okay I need to go to shop for supper. Will chat a little later.


I hope you're planning to buy more than one potato.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Thanks alot. I soak them too. Once a day for 10 to 15 mints. And put them on direct sunlight for 15 mints daily.
> I'll find something better for water bowl.


An hour a couple of times a week is good.
I soak for about 20 minutes up to level just above where the plastron meets the carapace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Something wrong?[emoji50][emoji848]


Risk of pathogens. 
Hopefully, it'll be fine.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An hour a couple of times a week is good.
> I soak for about 20 minutes up to level just above where the plastron meets the carapace.


Yes I also soak them water level just above where the plastron meets the carapace .


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> COME ON JACQUES ! ! !
> Not sure about the red spots. Hope it isn't an allergy to something she's being given.
> Still it sounds pretty positive.
> You can't rush a tort.


I'm going to call back and leave a message that I would like a little chat with the doctor himself, just for my own sanity!!!

I'm getting antsy now, so I'm going to sign off for a while.
Keeping busy and getting chores done helps distract me from worrying!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I hope you're planning to buy more than one potato.


I actually bought _*4*_ today.
Feeling strong and carrying them helped me keep warm.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Risk of pathogens.
> Hopefully, it'll be fine.


My cousin will take it back in 1 or 2 days. [emoji4]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm going to call back and leave a message that I would like a little chat with the doctor himself, just for my own sanity!!!


Yup, I would. 
Probably several times a day.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I would.
> Probably several times a day.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone.. it's official- I have the flu. 
The fever is back, I am still the only person in the house that is really sick though.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone.. it's official- I have the flu.
> The fever is back, I am still the only person in the house that is really sick though.


Get well soon [emoji108][emoji4]


----------



## Bambam1989

Raqib Farid said:


> Get well soon [emoji108][emoji4]


Thank you.
Welcome to the CDR, and Tortoise Forum itself.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you.
> Welcome to the CDR, and Tortoise Forum itself.


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Update on Jacques;
> 
> I hadn't heard from the vet's office (being Monday morning, I figured they were busy!) so I phoned them.
> It turns out the doctor was assessing and floating Jacques when I called!
> Although she's floating better, she's still front-heavy, so some of the infection hasn't resolved just yet.
> But the more worrisome thing is that she's developing red spots on her skin. The tech said that he told her that could be the infection manifesting in the skin. I asked if it was a sign of sepsis, but she said he made no mention of sepsis.
> Aside from that, she is still very alert and active, and behaving in a manner that is encouraging.
> 
> I told the tech EMPHATICALLY that there is NO RUSH for me to bring her home. I am happy to wait until the doctor feels absolutely SOLIDLY that Jacques is fully recovered or sufficiently recovered that he's VERY comfortable with her coming home.


Okay. Not the end of the world. It was a bad infection so it may take a little longer to get better. From the sounds of it the vet would have said something if he was worried. [emoji257]


----------



## Bambam1989

Started to type up some suggestions on a separate thread and then decided not to when i realized that it didn't make sense and I had misunderstood some of the facts. 
According to the hubby I have not made sense several times over the last few days. Assuming from being sick.. hope I didn't post any inaccurate info already!
Memo to self- do not try and give advice when sick!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !
> Oh.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] too quick on the draw there.[emoji118]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? I eat one potato all by myself. Having to share it with another person leaves one hungry, no?


That was what I thought too. You could possibly make a small cream potato. Or maybe mash. But that is definitly one way to make sure you don't have too much carbs. To share one potato.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone.. it's official- I have the flu.
> The fever is back, I am still the only person in the house that is really sick though.


Don't worry, i'm sure your generosity will soon ensure that everyone else goes down with it. 
Hello, Bambam, I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I hope you're planning to buy more than one potato.


One potato would never work for my boys. Lol. We had hot dogs. Quick and easy. Less dishes. Less water used.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, i'm sure your generosity will soon ensure that everyone else goes down with it.
> Hello, Bambam, I hope you recover quickly!


Hello. Apparently it's just a bad flu season..


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I'm going to call back and leave a message that I would like a little chat with the doctor himself, just for my own sanity!!!
> 
> I'm getting antsy now, so I'm going to sign off for a while.
> Keeping busy and getting chores done helps distract me from worrying!!!


Big hug Mooz.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Started to type up some suggestions on a separate thread and then decided not to when i realized that it didn't make sense and I had misunderstood some of the facts.
> According to the hubby I have not made sense several times over the last few days. Assuming from being sick.. hope I didn't post any inaccurate info already!
> Memo to self- do not try and give advice when sick!


I'm like this all the time. 
I try not to let it worry me. 
As you've probably noticed.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually bought _*4*_ today.
> Feeling strong and carrying them helped me keep warm.


No wonder it was cold.!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm like this all the time.
> I try not to let it worry me.
> As you've probably noticed.


I don't like to worry either, it makes me grumpy


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone.. it's official- I have the flu.
> The fever is back, I am still the only person in the house that is really sick though.


Oh crap. [emoji275] [emoji274] [emoji257] [emoji255] [emoji254] [emoji259] [emoji253] [emoji253] [emoji253] [emoji253]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Started to type up some suggestions on a separate thread and then decided not to when i realized that it didn't make sense and I had misunderstood some of the facts.
> According to the hubby I have not made sense several times over the last few days. Assuming from being sick.. hope I didn't post any inaccurate info already!
> Memo to self- do not try and give advice when sick!


Shame Bambam. Haven't seen anything to be worried about except for the woolspider which may or may not exist.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't like to worry either, it makes me grumpy


According to my hubby, I'm grumpy all the time.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone.. it's official- I have the flu.
> The fever is back, I am still the only person in the house that is really sick though.



Oh, NO!!! [emoji20] I’m so sorry to hear this!!
Rest up!!!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't like to worry either, it makes me grumpy


Grumpy is the new cool!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Shame Bambam. Haven't seen anything to be worried about except for the woolspider which may or may not exist.


And John's mankini.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Big hug Mooz.



Thanks, Carol! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> According to my hubby, I'm grumpy all the time.


Not in here, you're not.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grumpy is the new cool!


But for me, grumpy is only a step away from angry b####. And that is not good.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ask your hubby when you snore if you have short apnea in breathing. This could be dangerous for your health. Look here:
> https://www.sleepapnea.org/learn/sleep-apnea/do-i-have-sleep-apnea/is-it-snoring-or-sleep-apnea/
> 
> Because of snoring I only sleep on the sides of my body. No more on my back.


That was actually quite interesting. Only managed to read it properly now. Thank you Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And John's mankini.


Don't remind us about that one.[emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in here, you're not.


Thank you Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> But for me, grumpy is only a step away from angry b####. And that is not good.


Lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't remind us about that one.[emoji85]


Sorry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> But for me, grumpy is only a step away from angry b####. And that is not good.



You're probably right,then.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> Which corner are you hiding in?
> I am germ free, so we can chat.


Good evening Adam. I think I am in corner 5. It is so dark here but that doesen`t matter now. Maybe the germs will not find me in the dark.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Still have the flu, not dead yet. Lol
> I think I'm on the down swing though so it should be over soon. I'm going to go to class today and see how I do. Not sure about work yet though.
> 
> I have hand sanitizer and going to put on a mask so I don't make anyone else sick.


Oh no ! Another sick person. The CDR is full of germs ! HELP !
Get well soon Dan but please stay away from my corner `cause I don`t want to have your flu !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. I think I am in corner 5. It is so dark here but that doesen`t matter now. Maybe the germs will not find me in the dark.


Germs do not need to see you to find you..
They can smell you!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Those are great. I love them.


Great cartoons, right ? And you can watch every sillyness cats can do without an allergy dispatch


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Germs do not need to see you to find you..
> They can smell you!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!
Please not ! I don`t want to get sick.
I immediately use a whole bottle of deodorant ! Then I might stink like a *....... * and the germs will not smell me !!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. I think I am in corner 5. It is so dark here but that doesen`t matter now. Maybe the germs will not find me in the dark.


You shouldn't have told them which corner you were in. Quick find a new corner in the CDR. And don't tell anybody.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Germs do not need to see you to find you..
> They can smell you!


Aaasrrrrgggggghhhhh. Run and hide. Rub mud all over to disguise your smell. They will think you are just a puddle of mud.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my new lovely one.[emoji7]
> View attachment 229472
> View attachment 229473


How cute is this ? Beautiful baby, congrats.
And welcome to the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You shouldn't have told them which corner you were in. Quick find a new corner in the CDR. And don't tell anybody.


I`ll try ...... But there is a very strong deodorant smell that follows me like my own shadow !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I`ll try ...... But there is a very strong deodorant smell that follows me like my own shadow !


Mud would be a better repellent. As it would disguise the living host smell. Deoderant just enhances it. That's why animals use mud. It protects them from pests.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I`ll try ...... But there is a very strong deodorant smell that follows me like my own shadow !


Sheep. Chickens. And cats all good?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Carol, I wanted to pass on some information that my sleep doctor gave me.
> 
> She said that when sleep apnea goes on untreated for a period of time, it becomes a CARDIAC problem. This is because even though the periods of stopped breathing may be short, as the patient keeps having them, the carbon dioxide in their system rises. That triggers hormone responses that the body uses when it's under attack or has been harmed. Some of the most important hormones that get triggered are the ones that cause blood to clot more easily (The body's logic is apparently If you've been injured, you'd want your blood to clot instead of bleeding to death through the injury). This MAY be the reason that the majority of heart attacks happen very early in the morning: the person has undetected or untreated sleep apnea and all the "alarm" hormones that have been inappropriately activated at night for however long, finally caught up with them.
> 
> But some people can have sleep apnea for years and have no medical issues. My dad was a horrible snorer for MANY years. He was always sleepy in the late afternoon, so he would take a nap, and use sleeping pills to try and sleep at night. It was a HURRICANE that helped the problem come to light!!! After mom died, he went to live near one of my sisters who lives in south Florida (VERY near ED/ ZEROPILOT!!!).
> Because my sister is a doctor at a local hospital, whenever a hurricane comes, any of the hospital staff who have signed up to be in the Shelter program at the hospital are allowed to bring their families to stay there for storm shelter. They sleep on cots and beds in the conference rooms and auditorium etc. And the hospital has lots of doctors available because they're staying with their families, so it's a win-win situation all around!!! The family was asleep in a conference room, except my teenage niece. She kept hearing dad snore, then he would stop breathing so long it frightened her and she would wake him up. My sister got him tested, and he has severe sleep apnea: he goes 90 seconds (Yes,  a minute and a half ) without breathing!!!!!! CPAP controlled his sleep apnea and he will be 94 this summer!
> 
> My sister got herself tested and SHE has severe sleep apnea!
> She called me and advised that I get tested because I had developed real problems with memory and concentration as well as being very sleepy in the afternoons. I also have severe sleep apnea.
> 
> Untreated sleep apnea is not just annoying or inconvenient, it can end up being very dangerous in the long run.
> @CarolM


You described in detail what I had only mentioned when I said: Apnoe can cause health problems.
Thank you Bea.


----------



## JoesMum

This is so funny. Every parent will empathise with Mom... watch to the end


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sheep. Chickens. And cats all good?


Oh yes. All fed and cuddled and warm and safe. Pet mommy`s end of work for today....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is so funny. Every parent will empathise with Mom... watch to the end


I think that i have seen that in a orangutan documentary before. Very kids and yes totally relatable.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Mud would be a better repellent. As it would disguise the living host smell. Deoderant just enhances it. That's why animals use mud. It protects them from pests.


I can find no mud in here....
No, please not the pests. Pests was caused by fleas of rats. I must use a strong pulicide !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You described in detail what I had only mentioned when I said: Apnoe can cause health problems.
> Thank you Bea.


You both gave very good information. 
I am seeing a specialist about my right wrist as I suspect that i have carpule tunnel syndrome. I am not sure it is the right doctor but I will ask him about the sleep apnea as well. Thank you ladies for drawing it to my attention and for all the info given.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes. All fed and cuddled and warm and safe. Pet mommy`s end of work for today....


Yyaaayyyy. Well done. Now you can chill for a bit.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I can find no mud in here....
> No, please not the pests. Pests was caused by fleas of rats. I must use a strong pulicide !


I am sure there must be lots of dust around. Roll all around in the dust. That should work as well.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yyaaayyyy. Well done. Now you can chill for a bit.


A little bit, `cause I am "on duty" in my real work.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am sure there must be lots of dust around. Roll all around in the dust. That should work as well.


Huhuuhughuggghuuu ! The dust makes me cough.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A little bit, `cause I am "on duty" in my real work.


Oh dear if it is not the one thing then it is other thing


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh dear if it is not the one thing then it is other thing


Call it destiny ...


----------



## CarolM

Ok. It is my bedtime again. I cannot keep my eyes open. Sleep tight all
..


----------



## Bee62

It seems we are the only one here chatting. Where are they others gone ???


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Call it destiny ...


Yup


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> It seems we are the only one here chatting. Where are they others gone ???


I'm here, I fell asleep and will do so from time to time


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It seems we are the only one here chatting. Where are they others gone ???


Eating supper. Doing house chores. Lena and Bambam and Dan are all sick


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ok. It is my bedtime again. I cannot keep my eyes open. Sleep tight all
> ..


What a pity, but tomorrow is another day to talk. Being glad to talked to you today. Sleep well, try not to snore and be careful with your back.
Not to see you tomorrow again. Gute Nacht Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm here, I fell asleep and will do so from time to time


I m falling asleep. Cant read what i am writing as eyes are closing. Night night
.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What a pity, but tomorrow is another day to talk. Being glad to talked to you today. Sleep well, try not to snore and be careful with your back.
> Not to see you tomorrow again. Gute Nacht Carol.


Good night my sweet and caring friend.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I m falling asleep. Cant read what i am writing as eyes are closing. Night night
> .


Sweet dreams


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm here, I fell asleep and will do so from time to time


Good evening BamBam. Glad you are here !
Sleep is for tortoises, that`s what Adam often says. Btw Adam ????
ADAM ???? AAAAADDDDDDAAAAMMM ??
Where are you ? @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night my sweet and caring friend.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Good evening BamBam. Glad you are here !
> Sleep is for tortoises, that`s what Adam often says. Btw Adam ????
> ADAM ???? AAAAADDDDDDAAAAMMM ??
> Where are you ? @Tidgy's Dad


Perhaps I am slowly turning into a tort... My skin is starting to look scaley. O my I would be a very large tort!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Eating supper. Doing house chores. Lena and Bambam and Dan are all sick


And I mostly just read and laugh at your antics.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Perhaps I am slowly turning into a tort... My skin is starting to look scaley. O my I would be a very large tort!


May I offer you some lettuce ???? A new species: BamBam tort. Very rare species !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> May I offer you some lettuce ???? A new species: BamBam tort. Very rare species !


I prefer dandelions and cactus[emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I prefer dandelions and cactus[emoji217] [emoji217]


Here it is winter. No dandelions or cactus. Sorry !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Bee62 said:


> Here it is winter. No dandelions or cactus. Sorry !



Here it’s still winter !!!!!!!! But the daily highs are 80 degrees ![emoji41]


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Here it is winter. No dandelions or cactus. Sorry !


Clunker had a fresh picked dandelion flower yesterday[emoji12]


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone.. it's official- I have the flu.
> The fever is back, I am still the only person in the house that is really sick though.



Can you get Tamaflu? It really minimizes the symptoms and duration. 
Take care and sleep!!


----------



## Bee62

r


Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here it’s still winter !!!!!!!! But the daily highs are 80 degrees ![emoji41]


Lucky you ! Last night we have had temps around 14 F !
Hello Grandpa turtle. Long not seen here. Glad to see you now ? How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker had a fresh picked dandelion flower yesterday[emoji12]


It might take one and a half month before I will see the first dandelion flowers here ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. I think I am in corner 5. It is so dark here but that doesen`t matter now. Maybe the germs will not find me in the dark.


Darn, I've just spent 4 hours in Corner 7.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok. It is my bedtime again. I cannot keep my eyes open. Sleep tight all
> ..


Night night, Carol: 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening BamBam. Glad you are here !
> Sleep is for tortoises, that`s what Adam often says. Btw Adam ????
> ADAM ???? AAAAADDDDDDAAAAMMM ??
> Where are you ? @Tidgy's Dad


I'm not sure. 
Been absorbed with prepping.
Golly, that time flew by!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here it’s still winter !!!!!!!! But the daily highs are 80 degrees ![emoji41]


GRAMPS ! ! ! !
Where have you been! 
Happy New Year, we've missed you popping in here. 
Hope you are well.


----------



## DE42

Well I'm at work. Trying to take it easy and drink plenty of fluids. School went ok. Just one class today. 
I just hope I can make it though my workday. It's half over so I have hope. 

So here is what I figure happened. I have an infection and went to the doc about it and my returning headaches. They convinced me to take a flu shot while I was there and I had an allergic reaction to it. My throat and tong swelled up that evening. Due to the reaction and fighting an infection I developed a short version of the flu. My fever broke yesterday and I've not thrown up today so that's good. But I am dehydrated and worn down from it. It will probably be a day or two before I'm 100% but at least it's not the killer flu going around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Well I'm at work. Trying to take it easy and drink plenty of fluids. School went ok. Just one class today.
> I just hope I can make it though my workday. It's half over so I have hope.
> 
> So here is what I figure happened. I have an infection and went to the doc about it and my returning headaches. They convinced me to take a flu shot while I was there and I had an allergic reaction to it. My throat and tong swelled up that evening. Due to the reaction and fighting an infection I developed a short version of the flu. My fever broke yesterday and I've not thrown up today so that's good. But I am dehydrated and worn down from it. It will probably be a day or two before I'm 100% but at least it's not the killer flu going around.


How unfortunate! 
Well, at least you're on the mend! 
Good afternoon, Dan! 
Work'll be over before you know it!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> How cute is this ? Beautiful baby, congrats.
> And welcome to the Cold Dark Room.


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Don't remind us about that one.[emoji85]



YES!!!! PUH-LEEZ don’t remind us!!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Stuart S.

Hello and everyone and good evening! Hope all is well! Just checking in!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> YES!!!! PUH-LEEZ don’t remind us!!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Hello and everyone and good evening! Hope all is well! Just checking in!


Hi, Stuart, several of us have colds of varying nastiness (not me), but otherwise all good here. 
How are you keeping?


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Stuart, several of us have colds of varying nastiness (not me), but otherwise all good here.
> How are you keeping?



Well I haven't really been sick the last few years but since my recent move back to the land of allergies, I've had an on and off cold the last few weeks and finally put away my pride and went and got a shot because our 2 year old started to get a little runny nose and we had our new baby arriving soon so I went ahead and got my shot and some meds  new baby is here safe and sound by the way, she arrived 1-25-18 at 7:48AM so with that, I couldn't be better! Hope everyone gets over their crud soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Well I haven't really been sick the last few years but since my recent move back to the land of allergies, I've had an on and off cold the last few weeks and finally put away my pride and went and got a shot because our 2 year old started to get a little runny nose and we had our new baby arriving soon so I went ahead and got my shot and some meds  new baby is here safe and sound by the way, she arrived 1-25-18 at 7:48AM so with that, I couldn't be better! Hope everyone gets over their crud soon!


Proud dad! 
You introduced us to Presleigh Belle a couple of weeks back. 
CONGRATULATIONS ! 
Life's good! 
Hope you get better quickly.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Proud dad!
> You introduced us to Presleigh Belle a couple of weeks back.
> CONGRATULATIONS !
> Life's good!
> Hope you get better quickly.



Very proud! Yes sir! Thank you dearly! I better hit hay myself, as we have half of our household under 27 months of age and sleep time is a very precious thing to the adults around here  Buenos noches mi amigos, asta mañana!


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Well I haven't really been sick the last few years but since my recent move back to the land of allergies, I've had an on and off cold the last few weeks and finally put away my pride and went and got a shot because our 2 year old started to get a little runny nose and we had our new baby arriving soon so I went ahead and got my shot and some meds  new baby is here safe and sound by the way, she arrived 1-25-18 at 7:48AM so with that, I couldn't be better! Hope everyone gets over their crud soon!



Congratulations on your new arrival!!!!
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Congratulations on your new arrival!!!!
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank yo so much!! What part of Louisiana are you in again??


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Perhaps I am slowly turning into a tort... My skin is starting to look scaley. O my I would be a very large tort!


Tell hubby he must soak you at least once a day and that he must feed you lots of different greens. We don't want you pyramiding do we?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> And I mostly just read and laugh at your antics.


Lol. I had to go back and re read my post. As don't remember typing all of that. [emoji79]


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Here it’s still winter !!!!!!!! But the daily highs are 80 degrees ![emoji41]


Welcome back.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.
Time to clean house again. So will see and chat a little later. Lena, Bambam, Dan and Stuart I hope you are all feeling better today. Stuart I must apologise. As on that other post yesterday I referred to you as a girl. Not sure why I thought that. On the plus side, you can say that you know what it is like to be both female and male.[emoji6] 

Mooz I really hope Jacques gets to come home today. Holding thumbs.

Linda, Yvonne, Adam, Sabine, Momo, Raqib, Grandpa Turtle, Ed, John and anybody else I have left out I hope you all have a supa dupa day.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I`ll try ...... But there is a very strong deodorant smell that follows me like my own shadow !





CarolM said:


> Mud would be a better repellent. As it would disguise the living host smell. Deoderant just enhances it. That's why animals use mud. It protects them from pests.



Goodness! The CDR smells like someone broke a bottle of perfume and tried to bury the evidence in mud.  What were you guys up to?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Goodness! The CDR smells like someone broke a bottle of perfume and tried to bury the evidence in mud.  What were you guys up to?


Trying to hide from your germs.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> This is so funny. Every parent will empathise with Mom... watch to the end



Ah, yes. I remember this... Happened to me routinely a couple of years back.  Do you still remember when you were that mom, Linda?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yyaaayyyy. Well done. Now you can chill for a bit.



Yes, it can be chilly in the Cold Dark Room. Though chilling in the Chilly Dim Chamber over at the gecko forum could be more appropriate.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Eating supper. Doing house chores. Lena and Bambam and Dan are all sick



I’m better now. Hope so are Dan and Bambam. Whose turn is it now?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I prefer dandelions and cactus[emoji217] [emoji217]



And staying in cold dark places?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well I'm at work. Trying to take it easy and drink plenty of fluids. School went ok. Just one class today.
> I just hope I can make it though my workday. It's half over so I have hope.
> 
> So here is what I figure happened. I have an infection and went to the doc about it and my returning headaches. They convinced me to take a flu shot while I was there and I had an allergic reaction to it. My throat and tong swelled up that evening. Due to the reaction and fighting an infection I developed a short version of the flu. My fever broke yesterday and I've not thrown up today so that's good. But I am dehydrated and worn down from it. It will probably be a day or two before I'm 100% but at least it's not the killer flu going around.



Oh my. I thought you’re not supposed to get a flu shot if you’re sick... Hope you’re close to 100% today.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m better now. Hope so are Dan and Bambam. Whose turn is it now?


Hopefully nobody. As we are hiding from the germs. There are too many dark rooms here for them to find us.!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Tell hubby he must soak you at least once a day and that he must feed you lots of different greens. We don't want you pyramiding do we?




ROFL


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m better now. Hope so are Dan and Bambam. Whose turn is it now?


Glad you are better. That is good news.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hopefully nobody. As we are hiding from the germs. There are too many dark rooms here for them to find us.!



I’ll try not to sneeze or cough... or even breathe very often. You or Sabine could be right next to me — I have no way of knowing for sure in the dark.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll try not to sneeze or cough... or even breathe very often. You or Sabine could be right next to me — I have no way of knowing for sure in the dark.


Oh please be careful. I can't afford to be sick. Althoughhhhhh it would give me a chance to try out Sabines onion remedy.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Time to clean house again. So will see and chat a little later. Lena, Bambam, Dan and Stuart I hope you are all feeling better today. Stuart I must apologise. As on that other post yesterday I referred to you as a girl. Not sure why I thought that. On the plus side, you can say that you know what it is like to be both female and male.[emoji6]
> 
> Mooz I really hope Jacques gets to come home today. Holding thumbs.
> 
> Linda, Yvonne, Adam, Sabine, Momo, Raqib, Grandpa Turtle, Ed, John and anybody else I have left out I hope you all have a supa dupa day.



Good morning! Hey know need to apologize, I’ve been called much worse several times [emoji6]Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Stuart S.

Good morning all! My dad came across these jewels last night and sent them to me, I thought I would share [emoji41]


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning all! My dad came across these jewels last night and sent them to me, I thought I would share [emoji41]
> View attachment 229558
> View attachment 229559
> View attachment 229560


That is a big tort in the last pic. Nice pictures.


----------



## CarolM

@Moozillion how is Jacques doing today? AND how are you doing?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion how is Jacques doing today? AND how are you doing?


Good morning, Carol!
Good morning, Roomies!
It's 8:00 am over here just now, so I don't expect to hear from the vet until about 9:30 or thereafter. 
A good night's sleep helped a lot. I'm feeling calmer and more optimistic. 
Tuesday is the busy day of my week, so I may not be on here much, but I WILL post the update when i get it!!!!
Thanks so much to EVERYONE for all your love and support!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning all! My dad came across these jewels last night and sent them to me, I thought I would share [emoji41]
> View attachment 229558
> View attachment 229559
> View attachment 229560


WONDERFUL photos!!!!!!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> Good morning, Roomies!
> It's 8:00 am over here just now, so I don't expect to hear from the vet until about 9:30 or thereafter.
> A good night's sleep helped a lot. I'm feeling calmer and more optimistic.
> Tuesday is the busy day of my week, so I may not be on here much, but I WILL post the update when i get it!!!!
> Thanks so much to EVERYONE for all your love and support!!!


Good morning for you, and here its 07:06 PM. [emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Thank yo so much!! What part of Louisiana are you in again??


I'm in Covington- just across Lake Pontchartrain from New Orleans. It's an easy 30 drive into the city.
We love it here: small town, lots of green space, peace and quiet, but it's very easy to run over to N.O. if we want to see a concert or show or go to a particular restaurant! I lived in NO for almost 15 years when I was much younger. I finally got tired of the typical big city problems: crazy traffic, crowds, long waiting lines for service, crime, trash etc. This way, we get the best of both worlds!!!!  I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Time to clean house again. So will see and chat a little later. Lena, Bambam, Dan and Stuart I hope you are all feeling better today. Stuart I must apologise. As on that other post yesterday I referred to you as a girl. Not sure why I thought that. On the plus side, you can say that you know what it is like to be both female and male.[emoji6]
> 
> Mooz I really hope Jacques gets to come home today. Holding thumbs.
> 
> Linda, Yvonne, Adam, Sabine, Momo, Raqib, Grandpa Turtle, Ed, John and anybody else I have left out I hope you all have a supa dupa day.


Thanks so much, Carol! 
I have gotten myself into a more comfortable space with her medical treatment because I feel like she's getting what she needs. 
If she comes home today, that'll be great! But if he wants to keep her longer for more treatment or observation, I'm good with that too. I really do feel optimistic about my "baby" coming home healthy- I just need to be more accepting of the timeline!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Tell hubby he must soak you at least once a day and that he must feed you lots of different greens. We don't want you pyramiding do we?


No ! No, BamBam torts should not pyramide.

Here is a hatchlingof a BamBam tort:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Time to clean house again. So will see and chat a little later. Lena, Bambam, Dan and Stuart I hope you are all feeling better today. Stuart I must apologise. As on that other post yesterday I referred to you as a girl. Not sure why I thought that. On the plus side, you can say that you know what it is like to be both female and male.[emoji6]
> 
> Mooz I really hope Jacques gets to come home today. Holding thumbs.
> 
> Linda, Yvonne, Adam, Sabine, Momo, Raqib, Grandpa Turtle, Ed, John and anybody else I have left out I hope you all have a supa dupa day.


That my wish for you too !!!!!!! Supa dupa tuesday.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Goodness! The CDR smells like someone broke a bottle of perfume and tried to bury the evidence in mud.  What were you guys up to?


I`ve tried to keep the flu germs away from me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m better now. Hope so are Dan and Bambam. Whose turn is it now?


NOT MINE !!!!!! I DON`T WANT TO BE SICK !!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m better now. Hope so are Dan and Bambam. Whose turn is it now?


Good news that you are feeling better ! Come on Lena !


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning all! My dad came across these jewels last night and sent them to me, I thought I would share [emoji41]
> View attachment 229558
> View attachment 229559
> View attachment 229560


Wow ! Old pictures of you ?????


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Good morning for you, and here its 07:06 PM. [emoji23]


Good morning !


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> I'm in Covington- just across Lake Pontchartrain from New Orleans. It's an easy 30 drive into the city.
> We love it here: small town, lots of green space, peace and quiet, but it's very easy to run over to N.O. if we want to see a concert or show or go to a particular restaurant! I lived in NO for almost 15 years when I was much younger. I finally got tired of the typical big city problems: crazy traffic, crowds, long waiting lines for service, crime, trash etc. This way, we get the best of both worlds!!!!  I highly recommend it!!!



That’s right, I remember now  I grew up 30 minutes from Shreveport across the Texas border, the opposite end of the state from you! But like all Texans must say, Louisiana isn’t that big [emoji41][emoji6] I’m just picking, that’s a very long way from Shreveport. I absolutely love Louisiana, I especially loved growing up on the border and enjoying crawfish season every year! (My all time favorite food!) I’ve never been to NO but have always wanted to go! Praying for your little one today!


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Old pictures of you ?????



I was 5-6 years old in these pictures [emoji41]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This is so funny. Every parent will empathise with Mom... watch to the end


The action between the ape mommy and her child looks hmmm..... human .... to me.
Only if a human mommy would dragg her child on the leg away, she will get bad, bad comments and more ....


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> I was 5-6 years old in these pictures [emoji41]


What happend to the torts in the picture ? Was they yours ?


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Good morning for you, and here its 07:06 PM. [emoji23]


Is Raqib your first name, if I may ask.


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> What happend to the torts in the picture ? Was they yours ?



These were wild caught box turtles and a huge slider, when I was little I’d keep them for a few days, feed them worms and then release them in woods behind my house


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Is Raqib your first name, if I may ask.


Yes... Sure ask anything you want to no problem.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> These were wild caught box turtles and a huge slider, when I was little I’d keep them for a few days, feed them worms and then release them in woods behind my house


Okay. But it shows that you had been a tort lover in younger years too !


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Yes... Sure ask anything you want to no problem.


I meant if I am allowed to ask you for your name. I have no questions now, but you can also ask me whatever you want to know.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I meant if I am allowed to ask you for your name. I have no questions now, but you can also ask me whatever you want to know.


You asked without waiting for allowing me to![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Dont mind Just kidding .[emoji23]
Thanks.
You all guys are great. [emoji4]


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Okay. But it shows that you had been a tort lover in younger years too !



Ever since I can remember!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I meant if I am allowed to ask you for your name. I have no questions now, but you can also ask me whatever you want to know.


And what's your good name?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Very proud! Yes sir! Thank you dearly! I better hit hay myself, as we have half of our household under 27 months of age and sleep time is a very precious thing to the adults around here  Buenos noches mi amigos, asta mañana!


Noson dda, fy ffrind, tan yfory!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Time to clean house again. So will see and chat a little later. Lena, Bambam, Dan and Stuart I hope you are all feeling better today. Stuart I must apologise. As on that other post yesterday I referred to you as a girl. Not sure why I thought that. On the plus side, you can say that you know what it is like to be both female and male.[emoji6]
> 
> Mooz I really hope Jacques gets to come home today. Holding thumbs.
> 
> Linda, Yvonne, Adam, Sabine, Momo, Raqib, Grandpa Turtle, Ed, John and anybody else I have left out I hope you all have a supa dupa day.


Good afternoon, Carol, 
Hope that you have had a super duper day and that you have a special wecial evening.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noson dda, fy ffrind, tan yfory!



ffrind bore da!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The action between the ape mommy and her child looks hmmm..... human .... to me.
> Only if a human mommy would dragg her child on the leg away, she will get bad, bad comments and more ....



In Germany maybe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hopefully nobody. As we are hiding from the germs. There are too many dark rooms here for them to find us.!


Just one Room. 
But an uncertain amount of corners. 
At least 12.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning all! My dad came across these jewels last night and sent them to me, I thought I would share [emoji41]
> View attachment 229558
> View attachment 229559
> View attachment 229560


How charming! 
Love them.
Thanks for posting those, Stuart.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How charming!
> Love them.
> Thanks for posting those, Stuart.



The good ol’ days [emoji41]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m better now. Hope so are Dan and Bambam. Whose turn is it now?


Not mine! 
Please keep out of my corner all of you plague carriers! 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not mine!
> Please keep out of my corner all of you plague carriers!
> Good afternoon, Lena.



Good afternoon, Adam. Coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> Good morning, Roomies!
> It's 8:00 am over here just now, so I don't expect to hear from the vet until about 9:30 or thereafter.
> A good night's sleep helped a lot. I'm feeling calmer and more optimistic.
> Tuesday is the busy day of my week, so I may not be on here much, but I WILL post the update when i get it!!!!
> Thanks so much to EVERYONE for all your love and support!!!


Good morning, Mooz! 
I am fairly confident it's going to be good news. 
COME ON JACQUES ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Good morning for you, and here its 07:06 PM. [emoji23]


Good evening, Raqib! 
It's quite fun having all these different time zones, though a bit confusing at times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I'm in Covington- just across Lake Pontchartrain from New Orleans. It's an easy 30 drive into the city.
> We love it here: small town, lots of green space, peace and quiet, but it's very easy to run over to N.O. if we want to see a concert or show or go to a particular restaurant! I lived in NO for almost 15 years when I was much younger. I finally got tired of the typical big city problems: crazy traffic, crowds, long waiting lines for service, crime, trash etc. This way, we get the best of both worlds!!!!  I highly recommend it!!!


Says Bea who is President of the Covington Tourism Authority.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> These were wild caught box turtles and a huge slider, when I was little I’d keep them for a few days, feed them worms and then release them in woods behind my house


And there lieth the beginnings of Tort Love.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And there lieth the beginnings of Tort Love.



Absolutely!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Yes... Sure ask anything you want to no problem.


What is the capital of Albania?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I meant if I am allowed to ask you for your name. I have no questions now, but you can also ask me whatever you want to know.


What was the main cause of the K-Pg extinction event? 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> ffrind bore da!!


Dyma'r prynhawn yma.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam. Coffee?
> View attachment 229563



Not at the moment, thank you. 
I think I need something stronger.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dyma'r prynhawn yma.



bore yma. pa amser sydd yno?


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm still alive!
Still sick though. All I can manage to do is drink water and sleep..
Maybe I have begun to aestivate!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Raqib!
> It's quite fun having all these different time zones, though a bit confusing at times.


Yup [emoji173][emoji108]


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> You asked without waiting for allowing me to![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Dont mind Just kidding .[emoji23]
> Thanks.
> You all guys are great. [emoji4]


Thank you ( for being great ). I think you are great too.
Kidding and joking is always good. We do a lot of sillyness here in the CDR.


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> That’s right, I remember now  I grew up 30 minutes from Shreveport across the Texas border, the opposite end of the state from you! But like all Texans must say, Louisiana isn’t that big [emoji41][emoji6] I’m just picking, that’s a very long way from Shreveport. I absolutely love Louisiana, I especially loved growing up on the border and enjoying crawfish season every year! (My all time favorite food!) I’ve never been to NO but have always wanted to go! Praying for your little one today!



Thank you so much, Stuart![emoji2][emoji173]️

My hubby calls himself a “Texa-loosan!” His family moved a number of times, so he grew up between Hereford, Tx; McGregor, Tx; Natchitoches, LA and Talulah, LA. 
He went to high school in Austin and to college in Shreveport!! His dad’s family is from Austin, so we’ve been there a bunch. 

Come on down any time!!! We’ll feed you up good!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mooz!
> I am fairly confident it's going to be good news.
> COME ON JACQUES ! ! !



Still no word, but I figure no news is good news. 
It’s almost 11:30 am here, so if they haven’t called by 1:00, I’ll give them a buzz (...want to at least give them time to have lunch so I seem like less of a pest!!![emoji12])


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Says Bea who is President of the Covington Tourism Authority.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] HAHAHA!! [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dyma'r prynhawn yma.



What language is this??[emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the main cause of the K-Pg extinction event?
> Good afternoon, Sabine.



An asteroid that struck in what is now the Gulf of Mexico! [emoji2][emoji95]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No ! No, BamBam torts should not pyramide.
> 
> Here is a hatchlingof a BamBam tort:


Aaahhh. Bambam tort is cute.


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much, Stuart![emoji2][emoji173]️
> 
> My hubby calls himself a “Texa-loosan!” His family moved a number of times, so he grew up between Hereford, Tx; McGregor, Tx; Natchitoches, LA and Talulah, LA.
> He went to high school in Austin and to college in Shreveport!! His dad’s family is from Austin, so we’ve been there a bunch.
> 
> Come on down any time!!! We’ll feed you up good!!! [emoji12]



Oooh yes ma’am! I don’t turn down South Louisiana food, that’s some serious business [emoji91][emoji91][emoji1362][emoji41]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol,
> Hope that you have had a super duper day and that you have a special wecial evening.


Thank you Adam. I was going to add something else but it would probably be taken the wrong way and would not be appropriate. If you say the first word above with a "W" and then the "you" you will get my drift. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> ffrind bore da!!


Not even going to ask.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just one Room.
> But an uncertain amount of corners.
> At least 12.


Oops. That's right. It is so dark they looked like rooms.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam. Coffee?
> View attachment 229563


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Raqib!
> It's quite fun having all these different time zones, though a bit confusing at times.


What do you mean at times. It's confusing ALL the time. Too much for my brain to work out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> bore yma. pa amser sydd yno?


It's now 6.20 pm. 
And cold.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dyma'r prynhawn yma.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji79] [emoji79] [emoji79] [emoji85]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm still alive!
> Still sick though. All I can manage to do is drink water and sleep..
> Maybe I have begun to aestivate!


Bit early for that! 
Please get well quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Still no word, but I figure no news is good news.
> It’s almost 11:30 am here, so if they haven’t called by 1:00, I’ll give them a buzz (...want to at least give them time to have lunch so I seem like less of a pest!!![emoji12])


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh.
The antici.............................................pation.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm still alive!
> Still sick though. All I can manage to do is drink water and sleep..
> Maybe I have begun to aestivate!


Sleeping = healing. Did hubby soak you today? And give you a variety of greens?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What language is this??[emoji33]


Welsh.
It means 'It's afternoon here." (I think!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> An asteroid that struck in what is now the Gulf of Mexico! [emoji2][emoji95]


Probably.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> An asteroid that struck in what is now the Gulf of Mexico! [emoji2][emoji95]


Good answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam. I was going to add something else but it would probably be taken the wrong way and would not be appropriate. If you say the first word above with a "W" and then the "you" you will get my drift. [emoji6]


Indeed!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welsh.
> It means 'It's afternoon here." (I think!)


You are a man of many talents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You are a man of many talents.


Half Welsh. 
But i don't speak very much of it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!


It was a natural follow on of the rhyming on the word "wecial". And I would not have ment it that way at all.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Half Welsh.
> But i don't speak very much of it.


I don't speak any of it. Lol so you are already half ahead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I don't speak any of it. Lol so you are already half ahead.


Do you know any Afrikaans ? 
Or more excitingly Xhosa?


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> Ever since I can remember!



Me too. When I was a child I owned 2 greek torts, or you might say the two torts had been family members. The whole family loved them.
Unfortunately I have no pics.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> And what's your good name?


My name is Sabine, the short form is Bee. That`s my avatar. A buuuzzzzzziiing Bee !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you know any Afrikaans ?
> Or more excitingly Xhosa?


Dumela! Is Tswana = Hello
Nkosi kaku = Xhosa = Thank you very much or something to that effect. That is pretty much it. I only did English and Afrikaans at school. My youngest could probably say some stuff in Xhosa though as they do English, Afrikaans and Xhosa at school.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Noson dda, fy ffrind, tan yfory!


Speaking problems ?
Good evening Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Me too. When I was a child I owned 2 greek torts, or you might say the two torts had been family members. The whole family loved them.
> Unfortunately I have no pics.


What happened to them?


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> ffrind bore da!!


PARDON ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> What happened to them?


They lived in our house for many years. They roam free in the whole house and were never been steppend or other bad things. I think they were happy torts. They lived for 20 years with us but then an accident happend. We had ants in the house and my mother treated the ants with a chemical powder. The torts get to the powder and had been poisened. We all had been very sad, especially my mother. She never wanted to hurt the torts, but they died.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Sleeping = healing. Did hubby soak you today? And give you a variety of greens?


I'll get my soak tonight[emoji6] and he is making me a salad now[emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> In Germany maybe.


Only in Germany ?????? If you drag your daughter on her leg trough your town I think you can get into prison for that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Dumela! Is Tswana = Hello
> Nkosi kaku = Xhosa = Thank you very much or something to that effect. That is pretty much it. I only did English and Afrikaans at school. My youngest could probably say some stuff in Xhosa though as they do English, Afrikaans and Xhosa at school.


Well, that's more than I know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Speaking problems ?
> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Sabine! 
Welsh. 
Which amounts to the same thing. 
Saliva everywhere.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm still alive!
> Still sick though. All I can manage to do is drink water and sleep..
> Maybe I have begun to aestivate!


You must insist of long warm soaks every day and that someone bump the temps up to 80 F in your enclosure ( house ) day and night. Your basking spot should be 100 F . That will help a sick BamBam tort


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> PARDON ?


"Good morning, friend!" Welsh.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the capital of Albania?


Its about myself not of world [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

By the way its in Tirana.[emoji23]

(Just google it[emoji1])


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> The good ol’ days [emoji41]


Yeah ! I wish I could get them back ! Really !


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ( for being great ). I think you are great too.
> Kidding and joking is always good. We do a lot of sillyness here in the CDR.


Hahahaha. Yeah experiencing it.
Its great to have people like you guys in my life.[emoji173]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Its about myself not of world [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> By the way its in Tirana.[emoji23]
> 
> (Just google it[emoji1])


Correct! 
POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam. Coffee?
> View attachment 229563


That`s scary !!!!!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> My name is Sabine, the short form is Bee. That`s my avatar. A buuuzzzzzziiing Bee !


Woww. Nice name and short name as well[emoji108]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> They lived in our house for many years. They roam free in the whole house and were never been steppend or other bad things. I think they were happy torts. They lived for 20 years with us but then an accident happend. We had ants in the house and my mother treated the ants with a chemical powder. The torts get to the powder and had been poisened. We all had been very sad, especially my mother. She never wanted to hurt the torts, but they died.


Oh shame. That is sad. Your Mom must have felt very bad.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll get my soak tonight[emoji6] and he is making me a salad now[emoji1]


Well done hubby.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was the main cause of the K-Pg extinction event?
> Good afternoon, Sabine.


I don`t know !!!! You can ask me whatever.... but please don`t want an answer !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that's more than I know.


[emoji1] then we are evening up just a little.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. That is sad. Your Mom must have very bad.


Yes she was. The poison in the powder was made of a flower, so she thought it was not dangerous for animals, but it was.
We burried the torts in our garden.


----------



## Raqib Farid

So guys. Its 12:23 AM here. And its quite late. Normally I go for sleep at 10:00 PM. But today I was at my cousin's wedding. Just arrived at home. Going to bed. [emoji42]Will Have to go Office tomorrow.[emoji25]
See you guys tomorrow. Take care. Good night bbye.[emoji173][emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at the moment, thank you.
> I think I need something stronger.


Stronger than death ????


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes she was. The poison in the powder was made of a flower, so she thought it was not dangerous for animals, but it was.
> We burried the torts in our garden.


Just shows you how careful you have to be. If you buried them in your garden then they are still with your Mom then. At least in spirit.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> So guys. Its 12:23 AM here. And its quite late. Normally I go for sleep at 10:00 PM. But today I was at my cousin's wedding. Just arrived at home. Going to bed. [emoji42]Will Have to go Office tomorrow.[emoji25]
> See you guys tomorrow. Take care. Good night bbye.[emoji173][emoji4]


Good night and sleep well. It is fine to have you here ! I am looking forward speaking you tomorrow again.
Gute Nacht !


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> So guys. Its 12:23 AM here. And its quite late. Normally I go for sleep at 10:00 PM. But today I was at my cousin's wedding. Just arrived at home. Going to bed. [emoji42]Will Have to go Office tomorrow.[emoji25]
> See you guys tomorrow. Take care. Good night bbye.[emoji173][emoji4]


Goeie Nag Raqib. Good night Raqib.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> So guys. Its 12:23 AM here. And its quite late. Normally I go for sleep at 10:00 PM. But today I was at my cousin's wedding. Just arrived at home. Going to bed. [emoji42]Will Have to go Office tomorrow.[emoji25]
> See you guys tomorrow. Take care. Good night bbye.[emoji173][emoji4]


Nos da, Raqib! 
Laila saida! 
Sleep well and have a good day tomorrow. 
Hope the wedding was fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Stronger than death ????


I've been fighting him quite successfully so far. 
He's not having me yet!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Just shows you how careful you have to be. If you buried them in your garden then they are still with your Mom then. At least in spirit.


My parents house was sold in 2010. The new owners don`t know that in their garden 2 torts, several guinea pigs and rabbits and two dogs had been burried.
I live today in another house that I bought in 1993. Times changes so much. But the pets I had burried anywhere are still with me today, that`s right. My mother died 2012. I still miss her. I often think of her but when I stand on her grave I feel nothing. She is in my mind forever and not in the grave as a pot of ashes buried on a graveyard. Strange, isn`t it ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been fighting him quite successfully so far.
> He's not having me yet!


I hope so !!!!!!!  A lot of people need you Adam.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Sleeping = healing. Did hubby soak you today? And give you a variety of greens?


 HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Woww. Nice name and short name as well[emoji108]


Thank you !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My parents house was sold in 2010. The new owners don`t know that in their garden 2 torts, several guinea pigs and rabbits and two dogs had been burried.
> I live today in another house that I bought in 1993. Times changes so much. But the pets I had burried anywhere are still with me today, that`s right. My mother died 2012. I still miss her. I often think of her but when I stand on her grave I feel nothing. She is in my mind forever and not in the grave as a pot of ashes buried on a graveyard. Strange, isn`t it ?


No not strange at all. My mother passed away in 1993. And i don't visit her grave because I also believe that she is in my heart and in my memories which is what counts


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine!
> Welsh.
> Which amounts to the same thing.
> Saliva everywhere.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No not strange at all. My mother passed away in 1993. And i don't visit her grave because I also believe that she is in my heart and in my memories which is what counts


You lost your mother early. Sorry to hear that. I had my mother for 80 years. It is a long time, but the dead of a mother is every time to early.


----------



## Bee62

Hello Bea, saw you lurking around. Are there news from Jaques ????


----------



## Moozillion

Update on Jacques!!!!!

She continues to do well: bright, alert and active. The red spots are still there but fading a bit. The doctor wants to keep her 2 more days to get 2 more antibiotic injections (so i assume her floating, although BETTER, is still just a tad "off").
She'll likely come home Thursday or Friday!!!!


He originally thought they would keep her one week, so I'm very glad he's paying close attention and changing the plan based on what he sees in her.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Update on Jacques!!!!!
> 
> She continues to do well: bright, alert and active. The red spots are still there but fading a bit. The doctor wants to keep her 2 more days to get 2 more antibiotic injections (so i assume her floating, although BETTER, is still just a tad "off").
> She'll likely come home Thursday or Friday!!!!


Hey ! Great news. I knew that the little maiden will be better soon. I am soooooo happy for you ! Two days are not long and then she is home.
Let my hug you Bea `cause I am happy too about your news


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been fighting him quite successfully so far.
> He's not having me yet!


The good fight. And only one worth fighting for.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You lost your mother early. Sorry to hear that. I had my mother for 80 years. It is a long time, but the dead of a mother is every time to early.


Yes. We lost her to cancer. She died the same age I am going to be this year. 45yrs. I had just finished high school. It was harder for my younger sister. She was only 12yrs. I was turning 19yrs.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Update on Jacques!!!!!
> 
> She continues to do well: bright, alert and active. The red spots are still there but fading a bit. The doctor wants to keep her 2 more days to get 2 more antibiotic injections (so i assume her floating, although BETTER, is still just a tad "off").
> She'll likely come home Thursday or Friday!!!!
> 
> 
> He originally thought they would keep her one week, so I'm very glad he's paying close attention and changing the plan based on what he sees in her.


Shame Mooz. I know that you were set to have her back today but as you said it is far better she stays there longer to make sure that when she does come home it will be when she is absolutely ready to. Will carry on keeping her in my thoughts. [emoji253]


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's now 6.20 pm.
> And cold.



We have another cold front coming in right now, I’m ready for summer now that duck season is over!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Update on Jacques!!!!!
> 
> She continues to do well: bright, alert and active. The red spots are still there but fading a bit. The doctor wants to keep her 2 more days to get 2 more antibiotic injections (so i assume her floating, although BETTER, is still just a tad "off").
> She'll likely come home Thursday or Friday!!!!
> 
> 
> He originally thought they would keep her one week, so I'm very glad he's paying close attention and changing the plan based on what he sees in her.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All sounds very positive. 
Good girl, Jacques


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you know any Afrikaans ?
> Or more excitingly Xhosa?



I don’t speak it either lol I’ve gotten fairly decent with Spanish growing up in Texas and I studied Iñupiaq (Eskimo) pretty intently living in Alaska. I did that to build relationships with some of the natives from north west Alaska.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> We have another cold front coming in right now, I’m ready for summer now that duck season is over!


I'm ready for winter with hopefully loads and loads of[emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji98] [emoji98] [emoji98] [emoji97] [emoji98] [emoji97] [emoji167] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] rain.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> I'm ready for winter with hopefully loads and loads of[emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji98] [emoji98] [emoji98] [emoji97] [emoji98] [emoji97] [emoji167] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] rain.



Ah yes I forgot you guys are opposite of what we are right now! Hopefully you have an abundant rainy season


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> The good fight. And only one worth fighting for.


Oh, I don't know. 
The ones against wifey are worth it sometimes.


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Update on Jacques!!!!!
> 
> She continues to do well: bright, alert and active. The red spots are still there but fading a bit. The doctor wants to keep her 2 more days to get 2 more antibiotic injections (so i assume her floating, although BETTER, is still just a tad "off").
> She'll likely come home Thursday or Friday!!!!
> 
> 
> He originally thought they would keep her one week, so I'm very glad he's paying close attention and changing the plan based on what he sees in her.



Best news yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> We have another cold front coming in right now, I’m ready for summer now that duck season is over!


You live in Paris.
It's supposed to be cold.
Or is that another Paris.?


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> I don’t speak it either lol I’ve gotten fairly decent with Spanish growing up in Texas and I studied Iñupiaq (Eskimo) pretty intently living in Alaska. I did that to build relationships with some of the natives from north west Alaska.


We are pretty much covered with alot of languages in the CDR. which is quite handy or will be at some point.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You live in Paris.
> It's supposed to be cold.
> Or is that another Paris.?



Paris, Texas my friend [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> I don’t speak it either lol I’ve gotten fairly decent with Spanish growing up in Texas and I studied Iñupiaq (Eskimo) pretty intently living in Alaska. I did that to build relationships with some of the natives from north west Alaska.


My Spanish is passable. 
What's "hello!" in Inupiaq?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I'm ready for winter with hopefully loads and loads of[emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji98] [emoji98] [emoji98] [emoji97] [emoji98] [emoji97] [emoji167] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] rain.


Everything crossed for that!


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> We are pretty much covered with alot of languages in the CDR. which is quite handy or will be at some point.



I’m not an expert on multiple languages, but I love culture and think there is a huge benefit to learning multiple languages. There’s a joke here...

What do you call a person who speaks 3 languages?
Trilingual..
What do you call a person that speaks 2 language?
Bilingual..
What do you call a person that speaks 1 language?
American


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Paris, Texas my friend [emoji6]


Yeah, I know, really. 
It got mentioned in my 'A' level geography when we focussed on North America.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> I’m not an expert on multiple languages, but I love culture and think there is a huge benefit to learning multiple languages. There’s a joke here...
> 
> What do you call a person who speaks 3 languages?
> Trilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 2 language?
> Bilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 1 language?
> American


Or English.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everything crossed for that!


Thank you. We will take all the everything crossed as much as anybody wants to give.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Spanish is passable.
> What's "hello!" in Inupiaq?



Uvlulluatuq is good day, similar to a hello, it is spoken from the deepest part of your throat, it’s a very hard language for someone who grew up speaking English. Similar to Hebrew almost, only deeper I believe


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> I’m not an expert on multiple languages, but I love culture and think there is a huge benefit to learning multiple languages. There’s a joke here...
> 
> What do you call a person who speaks 3 languages?
> Trilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 2 language?
> Bilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 1 language?
> American


Lol. But doesn't American have lots of different ways of speaking it? Like New York American. Texan American. Etc. Etc.


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Me too. When I was a child I owned 2 greek torts, or you might say the two torts had been family members. The whole family loved them.
> Unfortunately I have no pics.



That’s okay, the memories are still there  they’re great little animals!


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Lol. But doesn't American have lots of different ways of speaking it? Like New York American. Texan American. Etc. Etc.



lol yes but it’s all the same, those of us in Texas just think the people of North talk “funny” and the same can be said for Northern folks referring to Southerners. Leaving in the far North, it seemed to me that people there annunciate much better than people in the South, that’s where the “Texas twang” came but in reality I think all of the Southern eastern United States has a twang, some places much stronger than others!


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> lol yes but it’s all the same, those of us in Texas just think the people of North talk “funny” and the same can be said for Northern folks referring to Southerners. Leaving in the far North, it seemed to me that people there annunciate much better than people in the South, that’s where the “Texas twang” came but in reality I think all of the Southern eastern United States has a twang, some places much stronger than others!


I thought so. Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Well thats me for the evening. Goeie nag almal. Lekke slaap. Good night everyone. Have a nice sleep.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hey ! Great news. I knew that the little maiden will be better soon. I am soooooo happy for you ! Two days are not long and then she is home.
> Let my hug you Bea `cause I am happy too about your news


Thank you, Bee!!!
I am in NO RUSH to have her home. Obviously the infection was worse than he first thought if he's keeping her longer than originally planned. As long as she is healthy, i will be happy waiting for her to come home any time!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Shame Mooz. I know that you were set to have her back today but as you said it is far better she stays there longer to make sure that when she does come home it will be when she is absolutely ready to. Will carry on keeping her in my thoughts. [emoji253]


Thank you, Carol!
I will be happy WHENEVER she comes home, as long as she's WELL!!!!


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Well thats me for the evening. Goeie nag almal. Lekke slaap. Good night everyone. Have a nice sleep.



Buenos noches!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All sounds very positive.
> Good girl, Jacques


Thank you, Adam!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I don't know.
> The ones against wifey are worth it sometimes.


 ADAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Best news yet!


Thank you, Stuart!


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Paris, Texas my friend [emoji6]


Aren't there also London, Texas and Berlin, Texas too?


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> I’m not an expert on multiple languages, but I love culture and think there is a huge benefit to learning multiple languages. There’s a joke here...
> 
> What do you call a person who speaks 3 languages?
> Trilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 2 language?
> Bilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 1 language?
> American


Sad, but oh, so TRUE!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or English.


Really? I thought a lot of Brits speak at least some French...


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Aren't there also London, Texas and Berlin, Texas too?



And a China [emoji41]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Bee!!!
> I am in NO RUSH to have her home. Obviously the infection was worse than he first thought if he's keeping her longer than originally planned. As long as she is healthy, i will be happy waiting for her to come home any time!!!


Of course !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes. We lost her to cancer. She died the same age I am going to be this year. 45yrs. I had just finished high school. It was harder for my younger sister. She was only 12yrs. I was turning 19yrs.


So sorry to hear that. It is hard to lose a mother, but when you are still a child iit is so much harder as one can imagine. I am thankful having my mom so long in my life. It is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> I’m not an expert on multiple languages, but I love culture and think there is a huge benefit to learning multiple languages. There’s a joke here...
> 
> What do you call a person who speaks 3 languages?
> Trilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 2 language?
> Bilingual..
> What do you call a person that speaks 1 language?
> American


Hahahahahahah !!! That`s funny !


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Hahahahahahah !!! That`s funny !



Yeah yeah [emoji849][emoji41][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Uvlulluatuq is good day, similar to a hello, it is spoken from the deepest part of your throat, it’s a very hard language for someone who grew up speaking English. Similar to Hebrew almost, only deeper I believe


Hmmmm.
I think if I practiced this in a husky voice to anyone round here, i'd get arrested.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well thats me for the evening. Goeie nag almal. Lekke slaap. Good night everyone. Have a nice sleep.


Nos da, Carol! 
I wouldn't 'like slap' thanks, the nose-biffings are quite enough. 
Sleep well, speak soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Really? I thought a lot of Brits speak at least some French...


We're taught it at school. I did a couple of years but dropped it at 15. 
Had to learn it again later. 
No, the Brits expect everyone else to speak our language. 
(most speak a little French, but far from fluent)


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I think if I practiced this in a husky voice to anyone round here, i'd get arrested.



I got a lot of laughs but it went along way in getting to visit with some of the elders from the remote villages! Met some very special people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> I got a lot of laughs but it went along way in getting to visit with some of the elders from the remote villages! Met some very special people.


I'm sure. 
All joking aside, i'd love to visit. 
maybe one day...............


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure.
> All joking aside, i'd love to visit.
> maybe one day...............



It’s definitely a place to go, especially if you have the opportunity to visit some of the remote areas of Alaska


----------



## wellington

Hello everyone. Just popping in. Haven't been here for quite some time.
I see some languages has been of topic. I speak two. American/English and Chicagoan. Lol
3-is spoken tree and well most of the other words are of the four letter ones lmao. 
Hope everyone is having a good 2018 so far.
Chow, odious, aloha.
Wait, I guess I speak a few more then I thought lol


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Lol. But doesn't American have lots of different ways of speaking it? Like New York American. Texan American. Etc. Etc.


We speak a hybrid of hillbilly and redneck where I come from. Think a little Larry the Cable Guy and the Beverly Hillbillies. Some just call it Appalachian or mountain talk. 

That said I try not to sound toooo country when I talk. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wellington said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in. Haven't been here for quite some time.
> I see some languages has been of topic. I speak two. American/English and Chicagoan. Lol
> 3-is spoken tree and well most of the other words are of the four letter ones lmao.
> Hope everyone is having a good 2018 so far.
> Chow, odious, aloha.
> Wait, I guess I speak a few more then I thought lol


Lovely to not see you in the Dark, Barbara! 
2018 all good so far! 
Hope yours is too!
Don't be a stranger. ! 
(though strange is fine in here)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> We speak a hybrid of hillbilly and redneck where I come from. Think a little Larry the Cable Guy and the Beverly Hillbillies. Some just call it Appalachian or mountain talk.
> 
> That said I try not to sound toooo country when I talk. Lol


Hi, Dan! 
My rural West Country accent was so bad that no one took me seriously when i started to be a scientist. 
So i had to change my accent to 'standard' English. (Cambridge, not Oxford) . 
Now, it is natural to me.
(Still not sure anyone takes me seriously)


----------



## Stuart S.

wellington said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in. Haven't been here for quite some time.
> I see some languages has been of topic. I speak two. American/English and Chicagoan. Lol
> 3-is spoken tree and well most of the other words are of the four letter ones lmao.
> Hope everyone is having a good 2018 so far.
> Chow, odious, aloha.
> Wait, I guess I speak a few more then I thought lol



Lol you can throw redneck in for me then too [emoji1362][emoji41][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!!!!!


I think he was referring to the making up!


----------



## Stuart S.

DE42 said:


> We speak a hybrid of hillbilly and redneck where I come from. Think a little Larry the Cable Guy and the Beverly Hillbillies. Some just call it Appalachian or mountain talk.
> 
> That said I try not to sound toooo country when I talk. Lol



Lol! I know what you’re talking about! There are some BACK WOOD folks in da Appalachians!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think he was referring to the making up!


Nope!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night, all my lovely Roommates. 
Tomorrow is another day! 
And i have to teach.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I think he was referring to the making up!



Oooooooh!!! (wink, wink) [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, All!! [emoji42]


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, all my lovely Roommates.
> Tomorrow is another day!
> And i have to teach.


 
Anaqalluataq good sir!


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Good night, All!! [emoji42]



Good night!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Stuart S. said:


> Lol you can throw redneck in for me then too [emoji1362][emoji41][emoji23]


Me also. I was born and raised in Texas, I am fluent in redneck, hillbilly, and still speak with a southern drawl.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, all my lovely Roommates.
> Tomorrow is another day!
> And i have to teach.


Good night


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Good night, All!! [emoji42]


Good night


----------



## Stuart S.

Bambam1989 said:


> Me also. I was born and raised in Texas, I am fluent in redneck, hillbilly, and still speak with a southern drawl.



What part of Texas??


----------



## Bambam1989

Stuart S. said:


> What part of Texas??


The closest actual "city" was Lufkin. Know where it is?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Only in Germany ?????? If you drag your daughter on her leg trough your town I think you can get into prison for that



Nah. Many people have kids in Denmark. They’d understand.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not at the moment, thank you.
> I think I need something stronger.



Hm. I had a feeling you’d refuse, for some reason.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My parents house was sold in 2010. The new owners don`t know that in their garden 2 torts, several guinea pigs and rabbits and two dogs had been burried.
> I live today in another house that I bought in 1993. Times changes so much. But the pets I had burried anywhere are still with me today, that`s right. My mother died 2012. I still miss her. I often think of her but when I stand on her grave I feel nothing. She is in my mind forever and not in the grave as a pot of ashes buried on a graveyard. Strange, isn`t it ?



Same when I visited my dad’s grave last year. I miss him very much, especially in my dreams or when daughter tries to play football (soccer) (dad was a rather talented forward when he was young). But a grave is just a place. My dad isn’t there - he’s alive in my memory.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Update on Jacques!!!!!
> 
> She continues to do well: bright, alert and active. The red spots are still there but fading a bit. The doctor wants to keep her 2 more days to get 2 more antibiotic injections (so i assume her floating, although BETTER, is still just a tad "off").
> She'll likely come home Thursday or Friday!!!!
> 
> 
> He originally thought they would keep her one week, so I'm very glad he's paying close attention and changing the plan based on what he sees in her.



It’s so heartwarming that she’s in good hands, Bea!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes. We lost her to cancer. She died the same age I am going to be this year. 45yrs. I had just finished high school. It was harder for my younger sister. She was only 12yrs. I was turning 19yrs.



Oh, that’s too early.  Hug [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> We speak a hybrid of hillbilly and redneck where I come from. Think a little Larry the Cable Guy and the Beverly Hillbillies. Some just call it Appalachian or mountain talk.
> 
> That said I try not to sound toooo country when I talk. Lol





Stuart S. said:


> Lol you can throw redneck in for me then too [emoji1362][emoji41][emoji23]



Could we have an example of ‘redneck’ please? I’d love to learn


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Daughter’s still sick and staying home. So I’m mostly lurking, then catching up on the posts in bulk. Hope everyone is well. We get a bit of sunshine, which is a miracle. From our outing yesterday:


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Ah yes I forgot you guys are opposite of what we are right now! Hopefully you have an abundant rainy season


I sure hope so.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Daughter’s still sick and staying home. So I’m mostly lurking, then catching up on the posts in bulk. Hope everyone is well. We get a bit of sunshine, which is a miracle. From our outing yesterday:
> View attachment 229619
> 
> View attachment 229620


Those are beautiful pictures. poor ducks though. the water is all iced up.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Carol!
> I will be happy WHENEVER she comes home, as long as she's WELL!!!!


I agree with you. I would feel exactly the same way.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I don't know.
> The ones against wifey are worth it sometimes.


whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> And a China [emoji41]


There is a China Town everywhere in the world.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> So sorry to hear that. It is hard to lose a mother, but when you are still a child iit is so much harder as one can imagine. I am thankful having my mom so long in my life. It is a wonderful thing.


Yes it is. Something to be treasured while you still have them.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol!
> I wouldn't 'like slap' thanks, the nose-biffings are quite enough.
> Sleep well, speak soon!


Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think he was referring to the making up!


I thought so too. but didn't want to be the one to say it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hm. I had a feeling you’d refuse, for some reason.


Ha ha! 
I'm not getting caught so easily!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha ha!
> I'm not getting caught so easily!


You are far too clever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Daughter’s still sick and staying home. So I’m mostly lurking, then catching up on the posts in bulk. Hope everyone is well. We get a bit of sunshine, which is a miracle. From our outing yesterday:
> View attachment 229619
> 
> View attachment 229620


Very pretty pictures, but i'm glad it's just pictures, I'd be shivering too much to enjoy it.
Good morning, Lena! 
Get well wishes for your daughter. 
I hope you're not feeding bread to the ducks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You are far too clever.


Cunning is the word! 
Good afternoon, Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cunning is the word!
> Good afternoon, Carol.


Good Morning Adam. had your coffee yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Adam. had your coffee yet?


First mug downed, just considering whether or not to have another.
i went to bed early last night (for me). 
Got up this morning to find that my student text at 4 am to say he wouldn't be coming this morning! 
Oh, well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First mug downed, just considering whether or not to have another.
> i went to bed early last night (for me).
> Got up this morning to find that my student text at 4 am to say he wouldn't be coming this morning!
> Oh, well.


At least he let you know.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First mug downed, just considering whether or not to have another.
> i went to bed early last night (for me).
> Got up this morning to find that my student text at 4 am to say he wouldn't be coming this morning!
> Oh, well.


I need to go make myself some coffee. As my painkillers make me sleepy.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I am sure there must be lots of dust around. Roll all around in the dust. That should work as well.


The advantage of the CDR is that you can’t see the dust


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pretty pictures, but i'm glad it's just pictures, I'd be shivering too much to enjoy it.
> Good morning, Lena!
> Get well wishes for your daughter.
> I hope you're not feeding bread to the ducks!



Oops. What’s wrong with feeding bread to the ducks? That’s all they eat. I once tried to offer them watermelon. They responded with wild stares and a lot of fowl language.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Ah, yes. I remember this... Happened to me routinely a couple of years back.  Do you still remember when you were that mom, Linda?


One hundred percent 

That feeling that you don’t care if your child is only wearing one shoe, a sweater and a pair of fairy wings... we are going out... NOW!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oops. What’s wrong with feeding bread to the ducks? That’s all they eat. I once tried to offer them watermelon. They responded with wild stares and a lot of fowl language.


Bread isn’t good food for ducks. Not healthy at all. And it causes problems with water quality too


----------



## Raqib Farid

Hey everyone!
How are you guys?
Just come back from office.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just one Room.
> But an uncertain amount of corners.
> At least 12.



Hmm I could have sworn the corner I got lost in for the last couple of days was number 15. Or maybe it was 51?!

Anyway, I’m back and wading through missed posts


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Same when I visited my dad’s grave last year. I miss him very much, especially in my dreams or when daughter tries to play football (soccer) (dad was a rather talented forward when he was young). But a grave is just a place. My dad isn’t there - he’s alive in my memory.


My Dad died in 2002 of a brain haemorrhage - he was only 67. I have visited his grave only once since he died (it’s in Scotland) 

Like you, I feel the grave isn’t my Dad... I don’t need to go there. Dad is in my memories not a gravestone.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 11:50am here and I’m in London. 

I woke to snow again this morning, but there’s none 40 miles away in the city. I am hoping it’s stopped back home!

My iPhone 6 desperately needed a new battery and Apple has been shamed into replacing them cheaply (£25) for a limited period. Unfortunately, the nearest Apple store to me is being refurbished .... actually that’s fortunate given today’s snow, I wouldn’t have wanted to drive there this morning... so I made an appointment in Covent Garden instead. 

I now have an hour to kill in the freezing cold... or a suitable coffee shop with WiFi


----------



## Raqib Farid

Is in coco coir small flying insects fly?
Since I used it I am noticing some small bugs flying over it. How to remove them cause its inside my house and if my Mom sees it she will yell on me[emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> We speak a hybrid of hillbilly and redneck where I come from. Think a little Larry the Cable Guy and the Beverly Hillbillies. Some just call it Appalachian or mountain talk.
> 
> That said I try not to sound toooo country when I talk. Lol


Hi Dan, something like in the video? LOL !
Was that video taken in your town ????
Btw: I love the video and the song !!!! Really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> At least he let you know.


Hmmmm.
I suppose so.
He didn't when he never turned up on Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The advantage of the CDR is that you can’t see the dust


John used to do the dusting.
But he's all but gone now. 
Heard from him on the other group?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oops. What’s wrong with feeding bread to the ducks? That’s all they eat. I once tried to offer them watermelon. They responded with wild stares and a lot of fowl language.


It's quackers, that's why! 





Rotting bread can also cause algal blooms and even kill fish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are you guys?
> Just come back from office.


Good afternoon, Raqib! 
All good here! 
Hope you had a good day at the office. 
Relaxing evening now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmm I could have sworn the corner I got lost in for the last couple of days was number 15. Or maybe it was 51?!
> 
> Anyway, I’m back and wading through missed posts


Certainly not 51! 
15 possibly. 
I've forgotten.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. 11:50am here and I’m in London.
> 
> I woke to snow again this morning, but there’s none 40 miles away in the city. I am hoping it’s stopped back home!
> 
> My iPhone 6 desperately needed a new battery and Apple has been shamed into replacing them cheaply (£25) for a limited period. Unfortunately, the nearest Apple store to me is being refurbished .... actually that’s fortunate given today’s snow, I wouldn’t have wanted to drive there this morning... so I made an appointment in Covent Garden instead.
> 
> I now have an hour to kill in the freezing cold... or a suitable coffee shop with WiFi


Good morning, Linda! 
I'm staying in my sitting room til spring. 
Only leave here for bed and a once in the week potato run.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Is in coco coir small flying insects fly?
> Since I used it I am noticing some small bugs flying over it. How to remove them cause its inside my house and if my Mom sees it she will yell on me[emoji23][emoji23].


Aaaaah
I've never had this problem, but have heard it often. 
They are harmless, but , yes, mums don't like them. 
You ma have to bake the coco coir or freeze it to kill them.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> Lol you can throw redneck in for me then too [emoji1362][emoji41][emoji23]


Welcome too


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nah. Many people have kids in Denmark. They’d understand.


HELP ! I don`t want to be your kiddie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Welcome too


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
How are you today?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Same when I visited my dad’s grave last year. I miss him very much, especially in my dreams or when daughter tries to play football (soccer) (dad was a rather talented forward when he was young). But a grave is just a place. My dad isn’t there - he’s alive in my memory.


That`s true Lena. 
In Germany we have a saying: Only people who passed away and had been forgotten are really dead.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Daughter’s still sick and staying home. So I’m mostly lurking, then catching up on the posts in bulk. Hope everyone is well. We get a bit of sunshine, which is a miracle. From our outing yesterday:
> View attachment 229619
> 
> View attachment 229620


Cold, but nice. Spring is somtimes lurking out of his corner.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> How are you today?


Good afternoon Adam. 
Have to work until 16:30 pm than FREE !!!! I will be fine until then and after much more !
How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The advantage of the CDR is that you can’t see the dust


But you can breathe it ! Uhuughuuuhuuau.... Sorry, I am coughing from all the dust.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> Have to work until 16:30 pm than FREE !!!! I will be fine until then and after much more !
> How are you ?


Very good, I have just about finished prepping a new trilobite I was sent from the US. 
It's looking beautiful. 
Results to follow over on the Fossil Thread. 
But first I have a student due in three minutes.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Bread isn’t good food for ducks. Not healthy at all. And it causes problems with water quality too


The lot of duck poop is a problem for the water ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good, I have just about finished prepping a new trilobite I was sent from the US.
> It's looking beautiful.
> Results to follow over on the Fossil Thread.
> But first I have a student due in three minutes.


When the student arrive .....


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are you guys?
> Just come back from office.


Hi Raqib, you forgot the gals ! LOL !


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Raqib!
> All good here!
> Hope you had a good day at the office.
> Relaxing evening now?


Yup had a good day.
Yeah just got free from my baby tort. Now its so relaxing watching it doing its stuff [emoji23][emoji173][emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hmm I could have sworn the corner I got lost in for the last couple of days was number 15. Or maybe it was 51?!
> 
> Anyway, I’m back and wading through missed posts


Have you seen Silly and Willy ? I miss them for a few days. I don`t know in which corner they are stuck.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> My Dad died in 2002 of a brain haemorrhage - he was only 67. I have visited his grave only once since he died (it’s in Scotland)
> 
> Like you, I feel the grave isn’t my Dad... I don’t need to go there. Dad is in my memories not a gravestone.


You are right, Linda. We all feel the same.


----------



## Stuart S.

Bambam1989 said:


> The closest actual "city" was Lufkin. Know where it is?



I sure do, have you ever heard of Longview? About an hour or so north of Lufkin?


----------



## Killerrookie

Good Morning


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Hi Raqib, you forgot the gals ! LOL !


Hahaha. Guys & girls*

Now its complete [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> Good Morning


Hi Austin ! Good morning. How are you ?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaah
> I've never had this problem, but have heard it often.
> They are harmless, but , yes, mums don't like them.
> You ma have to bake the coco coir or freeze it to kill them.


May be they come from somewhere else. I will wait and see if they are increasing or they just came from somewhere else in the house. They are may be only 2 or 3.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Killerrookie said:


> Good Morning


Good morning. How you doin'?[emoji4]


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> Hi Austin ! Good morning. How are you ?



I’m doing well. About to get ready for work! I’m happy because it’s cold today


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahaha. Guys & girls*
> 
> Now its complete [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Only kidding you ! It is okay when you say guys. 
Btw: May you show us some more pics of your tort baby and his or her enclosure ? Not that I am curious, noooooo


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> I’m doing well. About to get ready for work! I’m happy because it’s cold today


Happy about cold weather ? Why ???


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Only kidding you ! It is okay when you say guys.
> Btw: May you show us some more pics of your tort baby and his or her enclosure ? Not that I am curious, noooooo


Hahahaha. I know you are kidding [emoji23]

I gave cousin's tortoise back to him. Now my little one is all alone in his territory


----------



## Stuart S.

Kristoff said:


> Could we have an example of ‘redneck’ please? I’d love to learn



Mayonnaise: Mayonnaise sure alotta folks here tonight

widjadidja: you didn’t bring your truck widjadidja??

Initiate: she ate 3 cheeseburgers, 2 pickles initiate 2 orders of fries 

European: could you turn the other way? European on my boots! 

[emoji41] there’s actually a whole dictionary by Jeff Foxworthy, he’s a comedian lol


----------



## Killerrookie

I just really love the cold. I even sleep with 3 fans blowing onto me. My girlfriend hates the fans sadly.. also I like to wear winter clothing a lot.


----------



## Raqib Farid

His enclosure is not so good. I will find something big & better for his place. But its small so its ok for him but soon will find something big & better. 

And for water pot as well.


----------



## Stuart S.

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Daughter’s still sick and staying home. So I’m mostly lurking, then catching up on the posts in bulk. Hope everyone is well. We get a bit of sunshine, which is a miracle. From our outing yesterday:
> View attachment 229619
> 
> View attachment 229620



Hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> There is a China Town everywhere in the world.



You are right about that!


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> I just really love the cold. I even sleep with 3 fans blowing onto me. My girlfriend hates the fans sadly.. also I like to wear winter clothing a lot.


You are the first person in my live that likes the cold and winter. That`s funny. Here we all are waiting for spring and summer.
What happend to your Pixie frog ? Do you still have him ?


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are you guys?
> Just come back from office.



Good morning from Texas, it’s 7:24 A.M. here and 32 degrees F, chilly day! 

How’re things there?


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahahaha. I know you are kidding [emoji23]
> 
> I gave cousin's tortoise back to him. Now my little one is all alone in his territory
> View attachment 229624
> View attachment 229625


He is so small and cute ! A real little baby tort. What is his name ?


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. 11:50am here and I’m in London.
> 
> I woke to snow again this morning, but there’s none 40 miles away in the city. I am hoping it’s stopped back home!
> 
> My iPhone 6 desperately needed a new battery and Apple has been shamed into replacing them cheaply (£25) for a limited period. Unfortunately, the nearest Apple store to me is being refurbished .... actually that’s fortunate given today’s snow, I wouldn’t have wanted to drive there this morning... so I made an appointment in Covent Garden instead.
> 
> I now have an hour to kill in the freezing cold... or a suitable coffee shop with WiFi



Good morning! Yes the corporate giant finally got busted! Good luck on your endeavors today!


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning from Texas, it’s 7:24 A.M. here and 32 degrees F, chilly day!
> 
> How’re things there?


Hi Stuart, seems you have the same temps as in Germany ! Cooold ! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Hi Stuart, seems you have the same temps as in Germany ! Cooold ! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



It’s not supposed to be like that lol


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> His enclosure is not so good. I will find something big & better for his place. But its small so its ok for him but soon will find something big & better.
> 
> And for water pot as well.


Flat terracotta plant saucers make a fine food and water dish.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning from Texas, it’s 7:24 A.M. here and 32 degrees F, chilly day!
> 
> How’re things there?


Woww. Its 6:28 PM.
And here is 26°C and min 16°C. But its cold outside for us. And for you may be its hot outside.[emoji23]

Things are fine. [emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> It’s not supposed to be like that lol


Are these temps normal for this time of the year in Texas ?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> He is so small and cute ! A real little baby tort. What is his name ?


Still confused about his name. But sometimes I call him Toothless. Cause he/she doesn't have teeth[emoji23]

And this name came in my mind from an animated movie How to train your dragon [emoji23][emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Flat terracotta plant saucers make a fine food and water dish.


Yes. I will go to market soon and buy it. Its common here.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Woww. Its 6:28 PM.
> And here is 26°C and min 16°C. But its cold outside for us. And for you may be its hot outside.[emoji23]
> 
> Things are fine. [emoji4]


I would love to have 16 C or 26 C outside !!!! No, I would not name it hot, but nice temps.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I would love to have 16 C or 26 C outside !!!! No, I would not name it hot, but nice temps.


Yeah its a good temp. But cause of snowy winds from Quetta it feels cold.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Still confused about his name. But sometimes I call him Toothless. Cause he/she doesn't have teeth[emoji23]
> 
> And this name came in my mind from an animated movie How to train your dragon [emoji23][emoji1][emoji23]


YES ! Toothless ! I know the movie: How to tame a dragon ! It was sooo funny !
Toothless is a funny name for a tort. I like the name.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> It’s so heartwarming that she’s in good hands, Bea!



Thank you, Lena! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Have to work ...
See you all later, I hope !


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> YES ! Toothless ! I know the movie: How to tame a dragon ! It was sooo funny !
> Toothless is a funny name for a tort. I like the name.


Hahaha yeah. Its a good movie.
And yeah really funny name.
I had a cat once her name was Ashley I got it from my relative. It was a Persian. 4 weeks kitten. And when it reached 7 months I got a job and I didn't had time for her so I gave him back.
I miss her so much.[emoji22][emoji173][emoji22]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Have to work ...
> See you all later, I hope !
> 
> View attachment 229626


Bbye take care[emoji4]


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Woww. Its 6:28 PM.
> And here is 26°C and min 16°C. But its cold outside for us. And for you may be its hot outside.[emoji23]
> 
> Things are fine. [emoji4]



That sounds so nice lol


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Are these temps normal for this time of the year in Texas ?



It is winter time here but we’re currently having the coldest winter in 25 years according to the news stations!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> It is winter time here but we’re currently having the coldest winter in 25 years according to the news stations!


Woww! I love winters but I also feel cold so much.[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Woww! I love winters but I also feel cold so much.[emoji1][emoji1]



I do too but I miss summer, I’ve been in Alaska the last few years and saw it get down to -45 lol I’m ready for the SUN!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> I do too but I miss summer, I’ve been in Alaska the last few years and saw it get down to -45 lol I’m ready for the SUN!


Hahahah. Its too much. -45 
Sure I'll be dead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Here summer is too hot. It was not so much hot but Since last few (2-3) years here temp reaches 45°C, 49°C. So here our brains boil. [emoji23][emoji23]. If you put egg on our heads it will fry[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahahah. Its too much. -45
> Sure I'll be dead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Here summer is too hot. It was not so much hot but Since last few (2-3) years here temp reaches 45°C, 49°C. So here our brains boil. [emoji23][emoji23]. If you put egg on our head it will fry[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



That is insane, I have never been in temps that high. But here in Eastern Texas it is extremely humid and summer temps will get up to 36-44 C I’m going to wishing for winter when Summer gets here lol


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> That is insane, I have never been in temps that high. But here in Eastern Texas it is extremely humid and summer temps will get up to 36-44 C I’m going to wishing for winter when Summer gets here lol


Lol. Its normal temp here. Means we can easily bear it. But we pray for winter then. When winters come it reaches 14°C or min 5°C so its too cold for us.

I am telling about only my City Karachi. Not all over Pakistan. In other provinces and cities it reaches -14 or less like Quetta and other cities.


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Lol. Its normal temp here. Means we can easily bear it. But we pray for winter then. When winters come it reaches 14°C or min 5°C so its too cold for us.
> 
> I am telling about only my City Karachi. Not all over Pakistan. In other provinces and cities it reaches -14 or less like Quetta and other cities.



That’s pretty chilly, I’ve heard there are several places in Pakistan that can get very cold!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> That’s pretty chilly, I’ve heard there are several places in Pakistan that can get very cold!


Yes! Like Quetta, Abottabad, Gilgit, Chitral etc


----------



## JoesMum

The sun came out so I thought I had better get some postcards 

Starting with The London Eye from Charing Cross Bridge



This little green hut it actually a Cabbies Hut. Built in the days of the horse and cart they were for taxi drivers to take refreshment... some of them still are 


And then I went to the Savoy Queen’s Chapel. It’s actually the chapel of a hospital for the poor built by King Henry VII (the one before the one with 6 wives  ) The Savoye Hospital has long since gone and the site is now occupied by a rather posh hotel - the original in its chain. The chapel remains and is the HQ of the Royal Victorian Order of chivalry.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> The sun came out so I thought I had better get some postcards
> 
> Starting with The London Eye from Charing Cross Bridge
> View attachment 229631
> 
> 
> This little green hut it actually a Cabbies Hut. Built in the days of the horse and cart they were for taxi drivers to take refreshment... some of them still are
> View attachment 229632
> 
> And then I went to the Savoy Queen’s Chapel. It’s actually the chapel of a hospital for the poor built by King Henry VII (the one before the one with 6 wives  ) The Savoye Hospital has long since gone and the site is now occupied by a rather posh hotel - the original in its chain. The chapel remains and is the HQ of the Royal Victorian Order of chivalry.
> View attachment 229633
> 
> View attachment 229634
> 
> View attachment 229635
> 
> View attachment 229636
> 
> View attachment 229638
> 
> View attachment 229638
> 
> View attachment 229636


Its Wonderful. [emoji173]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Bread isn’t good food for ducks. Not healthy at all. And it causes problems with water quality too





Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's quackers, that's why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotting bread can also cause algal blooms and even kill fish.



Good to know. I had no idea, though I did have my doubts. Everyone feeds them bread here.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Good to know. I had no idea, though I did have my doubts. Everyone feeds them bread here.


Yeah. I read about this before. But people feed them. [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Stuart S. said:


> Mayonnaise: Mayonnaise sure alotta folks here tonight
> 
> widjadidja: you didn’t bring your truck widjadidja??
> 
> Initiate: she ate 3 cheeseburgers, 2 pickles initiate 2 orders of fries
> 
> European: could you turn the other way? European on my boots!
> 
> [emoji41] there’s actually a whole dictionary by Jeff Foxworthy, he’s a comedian lol



LOL 
I’m unable to decipher the mayonnaise one though


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> I just really love the cold. I even sleep with 3 fans blowing onto me. My girlfriend hates the fans sadly.. also I like to wear winter clothing a lot.



Cool 
Nice to see you back, Austin!


----------



## Kristoff

Stuart S. said:


> Hope she gets to feeling better soon!



Thank you


----------



## Stuart S.

Kristoff said:


> LOL
> I’m unable to decipher the mayonnaise one though



Let me help lol “Man, there are sure a lot of people here” [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahaha yeah. Its a good movie.
> And yeah really funny name.
> I had a cat once her name was Ashley I got it from my relative. It was a Persian. 4 weeks kitten. And when it reached 7 months I got a job and I didn't had time for her so I gave him back.
> I miss her so much.[emoji22][emoji173][emoji22]
> View attachment 229627
> View attachment 229628
> View attachment 229629
> View attachment 229630



Such a lovely color!


----------



## Killerrookie

Bee62 said:


> You are the first person in my live that likes the cold and winter. That`s funny. Here we all are waiting for spring and summer.
> What happend to your Pixie frog ? Do you still have him ?



Glad to be the first 

The pixie frog is with me. I left to Chicago for 3 weeks and spent time with my gf. After that I flew to Andrew, Texas to start working. My uncle was in Houston and was able to bring him here.


----------



## Kristoff

Stuart S. said:


> Let me help lol “Man, there are sure a lot of people here” [emoji23]



 I’ll need to practice saying that


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> The sun came out so I thought I had better get some postcards
> 
> Starting with The London Eye from Charing Cross Bridge
> View attachment 229631
> 
> 
> This little green hut it actually a Cabbies Hut. Built in the days of the horse and cart they were for taxi drivers to take refreshment... some of them still are
> View attachment 229632
> 
> And then I went to the Savoy Queen’s Chapel. It’s actually the chapel of a hospital for the poor built by King Henry VII (the one before the one with 6 wives  ) The Savoye Hospital has long since gone and the site is now occupied by a rather posh hotel - the original in its chain. The chapel remains and is the HQ of the Royal Victorian Order of chivalry.
> View attachment 229633
> 
> View attachment 229634
> 
> View attachment 229635
> 
> View attachment 229636
> 
> View attachment 229638



These are great pictures, I would love to take my girls to London one day. It is definitely on our list!


----------



## JoesMum

And I have been promising myself I would photograph these murals ever since @johnandjade showed us the ones at Paisley station. 

These are on the walls of the tunnel between the car park and Tonbridge station. One side is a railway history since the station was built and the other has Tonbridge landmarks (L to R: The Castle, Tonbridge School, The Old Fire Station and Slade School)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Good Morning


Good morning, Austin! 
Nice to see you, (or not in the Dark, but you get the idea.)


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan, something like in the video? LOL !
> Was that video taken in your town ????
> Btw: I love the video and the song !!!! Really.


More like this honestly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> May be they come from somewhere else. I will wait and see if they are increasing or they just came from somewhere else in the house. They are may be only 2 or 3.


Possibly from elsewhere. 
Some little insects like tortoise substrate as they feed on minute particles of decaying food or poop. Actually help to recycle the rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Mayonnaise: Mayonnaise sure alotta folks here tonight
> 
> widjadidja: you didn’t bring your truck widjadidja??
> 
> Initiate: she ate 3 cheeseburgers, 2 pickles initiate 2 orders of fries
> 
> European: could you turn the other way? European on my boots!
> 
> [emoji41] there’s actually a whole dictionary by Jeff Foxworthy, he’s a comedian lol


Golly!


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> It is winter time here but we’re currently having the coldest winter in 25 years according to the news stations!


Coldest one in the 13 I've been here, don't know about before that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahaha yeah. Its a good movie.
> And yeah really funny name.
> I had a cat once her name was Ashley I got it from my relative. It was a Persian. 4 weeks kitten. And when it reached 7 months I got a job and I didn't had time for her so I gave him back.
> I miss her so much.[emoji22][emoji173][emoji22]
> View attachment 229627
> View attachment 229628
> View attachment 229629
> View attachment 229630


Sad. 
That's a lovely looking cat.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coldest one in the 13 I've been here, don't know about before that.



Where are you originally from?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahahah. Its too much. -45
> Sure I'll be dead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Here summer is too hot. It was not so much hot but Since last few (2-3) years here temp reaches 45°C, 49°C. So here our brains boil. [emoji23][emoji23]. If you put egg on our heads it will fry[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I love those temps! 
We get those in the summer sometimes! 
50 degrees is ideal for me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The sun came out so I thought I had better get some postcards
> 
> Starting with The London Eye from Charing Cross Bridge
> View attachment 229631
> 
> 
> This little green hut it actually a Cabbies Hut. Built in the days of the horse and cart they were for taxi drivers to take refreshment... some of them still are
> View attachment 229632
> 
> And then I went to the Savoy Queen’s Chapel. It’s actually the chapel of a hospital for the poor built by King Henry VII (the one before the one with 6 wives  ) The Savoye Hospital has long since gone and the site is now occupied by a rather posh hotel - the original in its chain. The chapel remains and is the HQ of the Royal Victorian Order of chivalry.
> View attachment 229633
> 
> View attachment 229634
> 
> View attachment 229635
> 
> View attachment 229636
> 
> View attachment 229638


Lovely postcards as always, Linda. 
That's the wonder of London, one can go there a thousand times and there's always something new to see and do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good to know. I had no idea, though I did have my doubts. Everyone feeds them bread here.


And everywhere! 
I hate spoiling people's fun, it's like telling people there tortoises shouldn't be in pairs or cheese is dangerous and they should post it all to me.
Not nice to do, but sometimes necessary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Glad to be the first
> 
> The pixie frog is with me. I left to Chicago for 3 weeks and spent time with my gf. After that I flew to Andrew, Texas to start working. My uncle was in Houston and was able to bring him here.


That's good to hear!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sad.
> That's a lovely looking cat.


Yeah! Even she knew my bike's sound. When I came home even I don't use horn to intimate, she used to run over the door and wait for me to open it, then she started meow and happy dance. I loved her so much. She was my 1st cat(kitten) as well. I ordered every possible thing available here for cats from cat litter box, litter, food even comb and poop scoop. Everything available. Some of these things I ordered from another city (Lahore). I loved her so much and she too, she used to sleep just next to me, and she also liked to lick me sometimes. Cats are so adorable and cute.[emoji173]
And she was someone really special. I used to talk with her and she listens everything sitting on my lap. [emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love those temps!
> We get those in the summer sometimes!
> 50 degrees is ideal for me!


Really? But its too hot![emoji50]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Where are you originally from?


South West England, a horrible industrial town called Bridgwater. 
My family were rural country farmers and Welsh miners from across the Bristol Channel. 
I'm a peasant.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Could we have an example of ‘redneck’ please? I’d love to learn


Han't no learnen to it. It's just sumthun ya born with out here. It like this. Ya younguns come home from playing up yonder in da tater patch and ask watchya got ta eat? And you tell e'm "y'all ain't getten nuttun till ya wash y'all's filthy hands. Han't no tellen watch y'all got on e'm. Holler at ya pal when ya get done an tell him ta come on."


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> South West England, a horrible industrial town called Bridgwater.
> My family were rural country farmers and Welsh miners from across the Bristol Channel.
> I'm a peasant.


You. . . you. . . you peasant, you!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And everywhere!
> I hate spoiling people's fun, it's like telling people there tortoises shouldn't be in pairs or cheese is dangerous and they should post it all to me.
> Not nice to do, but sometimes necessary.


CHEESE IS DANGEROUS!!!!!!!! WHAT???!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Yeah! Even she knew my bike's sound. When I came home even I don't use horn to intimate, she used to run over the door and wait for me to open it, then she started meow and happy dance. I loved her so much. She was my 1st cat(kitten) as well. I ordered every possible thing available here for cats from cat litter box, litter, food even comb and poop scoop. Everything available. Some of these things I ordered from another city (Lahore). I loved her so much and she too, she used to sleep just next to me, and she also liked to lick me sometimes. Cats are so adorable and cute.[emoji173]
> And she was someone really special. I used to talk with her and she listens everything sitting on my lap. [emoji173][emoji7]


I always used to have cats in the UK. 
But here it's difficult, the local children are not good to them. 
So I don't have one now.
But I have my Tidgy! (my superstar tortoise) 
And now SPLAT ! ! ! !(a baby tortoise)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Really? But its too hot![emoji50]


Not for me! 
I have a lot of reptile DNA, I think!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always used to have cats in the UK.
> But here it's difficult, the local children are not good to them.
> So I don't have one now.
> But I have my Tidgy! (my superstar tortoise)
> And now SPLAT ! ! ! !(a baby tortoise)


Can you share pic of your tortoises?[emoji7]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Han't no learnen to it. It's just sumthun ya born with out here. It like this. Ya younguns come home from playing up yonder in da tater patch and ask watchya got ta eat? And you tell e'm "y'all ain't getten nuttun till ya wash y'all's filthy hands. Han't no tellen watch y'all got on e'm. Holler at ya pal when ya get done an tell him ta come on."



And


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for me!
> I have a lot of reptile DNA, I think!


Hahahaha. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You. . . you. . . you peasant, you!


Absolutely. 
And proud of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> CHEESE IS DANGEROUS!!!!!!!! WHAT???!!!


Just a ploy to get people to send me all their cheese.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oops. What’s wrong with feeding bread to the ducks? That’s all they eat. I once tried to offer them watermelon. They responded with wild stares and a lot of fowl language.


HAHAHA!!!! I saw that!!!


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> South West England, a horrible industrial town called Bridgwater.
> My family were rural country farmers and Welsh miners from across the Bristol Channel.
> I'm a peasant.



I grew up on a small cattle farm, we had horses, goats, pigs all of the above and some etc [emoji41]
We’re all peasants [emoji41]


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always used to have cats in the UK.
> But here it's difficult, the local children are not good to them.
> So I don't have one now.
> But I have my Tidgy! (my superstar tortoise)
> And now SPLAT ! ! ! !(a baby tortoise)


Wait! What did I miss? You now have a baby tortoise? What kind?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly not 51!
> 15 possibly.
> I've forgotten.


Does anyone REALLY know how many corners there are in the CDR?


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone REALLY know how many corners there are in the CDR?


I think the CDR grows and adds corners as the population increases.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The sun came out so I thought I had better get some postcards
> 
> Starting with The London Eye from Charing Cross Bridge
> View attachment 229631
> 
> 
> This little green hut it actually a Cabbies Hut. Built in the days of the horse and cart they were for taxi drivers to take refreshment... some of them still are
> View attachment 229632
> 
> And then I went to the Savoy Queen’s Chapel. It’s actually the chapel of a hospital for the poor built by King Henry VII (the one before the one with 6 wives  ) The Savoye Hospital has long since gone and the site is now occupied by a rather posh hotel - the original in its chain. The chapel remains and is the HQ of the Royal Victorian Order of chivalry.
> View attachment 229633
> 
> View attachment 229634
> 
> View attachment 229635
> 
> View attachment 229636
> 
> View attachment 229638


 WOW!!! Always love your postcards, Linda!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Can you share pic of your tortoises?[emoji7]


Sure.
Tidgy the Tortoise, International Supermodel and this months tortoise on the TFO Calendar :






And little SPLAT ! ! !


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> Tidgy the Tortoise, International Supermodel and this months tortoise on the TFO Calendar :
> View attachment 229644
> 
> View attachment 229645
> 
> View attachment 229646
> 
> And little SPLAT ! ! !
> View attachment 229647
> 
> View attachment 229648


Woww! They are beautiful [emoji7][emoji173]. Love them [emoji173]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Han't no learnen to it. It's just sumthun ya born with out here. It like this. Ya younguns come home from playing up yonder in da tater patch and ask watchya got ta eat? And you tell e'm "y'all ain't getten nuttun till ya wash y'all's filthy hands. Han't no tellen watch y'all got on e'm. Holler at ya pal when ya get done an tell him ta come on."


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I think the CDR grows and adds corners as the population increases.


You may be right!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wait! What did I miss? You now have a baby tortoise? What kind?


Yes, last summer i was given a baby tortoise by someone who could no longer care for it. 
Another T_estudo graeca graeca. _
Beautiful but currently in quarantine while i was building an outdoor enclosure for it. 
Currently brumating , probably far too young for this, and it's been a long, cold winter, so i may have made the wrong decision there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone REALLY know how many corners there are in the CDR?


It's vast. 
And Dark. 
And an odd shape. 
A couple of members have been lost forever trying to explore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think the CDR grows and adds corners as the population increases.


That's possible.


----------



## Bambam1989

Stuart S. said:


> I sure do, have you ever heard of Longview? About an hour or so north of Lufkin?


Yep. Been there many times[emoji1]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Woww! They are beautiful [emoji7][emoji173]. Love them [emoji173]


The Tidge thanks you. 
SPLAT ! ! ! is sleeping a long sleep.
I thank you, too.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Tidge thanks you.
> SPLAT ! ! ! is sleeping a long sleep.
> I thank you, too.


Hahaha. Give my love to little ones[emoji173]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahaha. Give my love to little ones[emoji173]


I shall! 
And my love to your gorgeous baby.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall!
> And my love to your gorgeous baby.


Sure I'll will [emoji173][emoji4]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Good to know. I had no idea, though I did have my doubts. Everyone feeds them bread here.


I always fed them popcorn or Cheerios.. peacocks also love it. Naughty peacocks.


----------



## Stuart S.

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. Been there many times[emoji1]



That’s where I grew up! I really lived in Hallsville (don’t know if you heard of that) and went to school in Hallsville but Longview was our “big city” lol


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Han't no learnen to it. It's just sumthun ya born with out here. It like this. Ya younguns come home from playing up yonder in da tater patch and ask watchya got ta eat? And you tell e'm "y'all ain't getten nuttun till ya wash y'all's filthy hands. Han't no tellen watch y'all got on e'm. Holler at ya pal when ya get done an tell him ta come on."



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, last summer i was given a baby tortoise by someone who could no longer care for it.
> Another T_estudo graeca graeca. _
> Beautiful but currently in quarantine while i was building an outdoor enclosure for it.
> Currently brumating , probably far too young for this, and it's been a long, cold winter, so i may have made the wrong decision there.



I was wondering how little Splat is doing. (Are you still sure about calling the poor thing that?)


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I always fed them popcorn or Cheerios.. peacocks also love it. Naughty peacocks.



Maybe I should try that, just to add some variety to their diet


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> And then I went to the Savoy Queen’s Chapel. It’s actually the chapel of a hospital for the poor built by King Henry VII (the one before the one with 6 wives  ) The Savoye Hospital has long since gone and the site is now occupied by a rather posh hotel - the original in its chain. The chapel remains and is the HQ of the Royal Victorian Order of chivalry.
> ...



Ironic, isn’t it — from a hospital for the poor to a posh hotel. Hope the guests aren’t haunted by ghosts and old diseases


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I was wondering how little Splat is doing. (Are you still sure about calling the poor thing that?)


Yes! 
And it's SPLAT ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I always fed them popcorn or Cheerios.. peacocks also love it. Naughty peacocks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Maybe I should try that, just to add some variety to their diet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ironic, isn’t it — from a hospital for the poor to a posh hotel. Hope the guests aren’t haunted by ghosts and old diseases


It would be more fun if they were!


----------



## DE42

Well no school or work today for me it looks like. I hope I get over this soon. I hate being sick lol


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> Well no school or work today for me it looks like. I hope I get over this soon. I hate being sick lol


What happened to you bro? Cold and cough?


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> What happened to you bro? Cold and cough?


Idk. I thought i was getting better but I'm throwing up and running a fever again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Well no school or work today for me it looks like. I hope I get over this soon. I hate being sick lol


Oh, no, not again! 
The Cold of Certain Death returned?


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> Idk. I thought i was getting better but I'm throwing up and running a fever again.


Have you visited doctor?


----------



## Bambam1989

Stuart S. said:


> That’s where I grew up! I really lived in Hallsville (don’t know if you heard of that) and went to school in Hallsville but Longview was our “big city” lol


Drove through there a few times too


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well no school or work today for me it looks like. I hope I get over this soon. I hate being sick lol


Me too. My fever is down for now and I'm soothing my soar throat with some hot tea


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no, not again!
> The Cold of Certain Death returned?


I have no idea. All I know is I can't seem to get over this. If I'm still down by the weekend I'll go to the doctor again.


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Have you visited doctor?


I have been. But that was for an infection and headaches. I may have picked up a bug there.


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> I have been. But that was for an infection and headaches. I may have picked up a bug there.


May be.
Take care bro, get well soon.

So guys I'm feeling sleepy and tired. It's time for bed. Going to sleep take care everyone, bye
Good night.


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> May be.
> Take care bro, get well soon.
> 
> So guys I'm feeling sleepy and tired. It's time for bed. Going to sleep take care everyone, bye
> Good night.


Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> May be.
> Take care bro, get well soon.
> 
> So guys I'm feeling sleepy and tired. It's time for bed. Going to sleep take care everyone, bye
> Good night.



Goodnight!!


----------



## Stuart S.

Bambam1989 said:


> Drove through there a few times too



What part of Washington are you in now?


----------



## Bambam1989

Stuart S. said:


> What part of Washington are you in now?


Western. South of Puyallup.
We want to move again, not enough space here. Just waiting on the right opportunity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> May be.
> Take care bro, get well soon.
> 
> So guys I'm feeling sleepy and tired. It's time for bed. Going to sleep take care everyone, bye
> Good night.


Nos da, Raqib! 
Have a good sleep, sweet dreams.


----------



## Stuart S.

Bambam1989 said:


> Western. South of Puyallup.
> We want to move again, not enough space here. Just waiting on the right opportunity.



Washington is beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahaha yeah. Its a good movie.
> And yeah really funny name.
> I had a cat once her name was Ashley I got it from my relative. It was a Persian. 4 weeks kitten. And when it reached 7 months I got a job and I didn't had time for her so I gave him back.
> I miss her so much.[emoji22][emoji173][emoji22]
> View attachment 229627
> View attachment 229628
> View attachment 229629
> View attachment 229630


She is adorable !
Btw: I have the nick name "Crazy Cat Lady" here in the CDR. Adam gave me this name because I own a lot of cats ....


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Bbye take care[emoji4]


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> It is winter time here but we’re currently having the coldest winter in 25 years according to the news stations!


Wow ! The weather is crazy all about the world it seems.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahahah. Its too much. -45
> Sure I'll be dead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Here summer is too hot. It was not so much hot but Since last few (2-3) years here temp reaches 45°C, 49°C. So here our brains boil. [emoji23][emoji23]. If you put egg on our heads it will fry[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


45 - 49 C is way too hot for me ! I would die immediately ! Melt away or something else.....


----------



## DE42

Hi bee


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The sun came out so I thought I had better get some postcards
> 
> Starting with The London Eye from Charing Cross Bridge
> View attachment 229631
> 
> 
> This little green hut it actually a Cabbies Hut. Built in the days of the horse and cart they were for taxi drivers to take refreshment... some of them still are
> View attachment 229632
> 
> And then I went to the Savoy Queen’s Chapel. It’s actually the chapel of a hospital for the poor built by King Henry VII (the one before the one with 6 wives  ) The Savoye Hospital has long since gone and the site is now occupied by a rather posh hotel - the original in its chain. The chapel remains and is the HQ of the Royal Victorian Order of chivalry.
> View attachment 229633
> 
> View attachment 229634
> 
> View attachment 229635
> 
> View attachment 229636
> 
> View attachment 229638


Wow, what a impressive chapel. The mural paintings are amazing.
With sun all the objects of your postcards look more beautiful and friendly ... Thank you Linda.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hi bee


Hi Dan ! How are you ? 
Earlier I have posted a video for you. Please view it ! LOL.....
Sorry, but I am in a good mood...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan ! How are you ?
> Earlier I have posted a video for you. Please view it ! LOL.....
> Sorry, but I am in a good mood...


Glad you're in a good mood, ccl Bee! 
I am not. 
Another lesson now.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> Glad to be the first
> 
> The pixie frog is with me. I left to Chicago for 3 weeks and spent time with my gf. After that I flew to Andrew, Texas to start working. My uncle was in Houston and was able to bring him here.


Fine ! I think froggy is full grown. Is he fat and beautiful ???? Pictures ??? Please ....


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! The weather is crazy all about the world it seems.



It sure is!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad you're in a good mood, ccl Bee!
> I am not.
> Another lesson now.


Should I give some of my mood to you ? I also could tickle you so long that you have to laugh. You can choose !Come on Adam, a chuckle must be for a BEE !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan ! How are you ?
> Earlier I have posted a video for you. Please view it ! LOL.....
> Sorry, but I am in a good mood...


The hillbilly song? I saw it and replied to it with a different one lol


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Yeah! Even she knew my bike's sound. When I came home even I don't use horn to intimate, she used to run over the door and wait for me to open it, then she started meow and happy dance. I loved her so much. She was my 1st cat(kitten) as well. I ordered every possible thing available here for cats from cat litter box, litter, food even comb and poop scoop. Everything available. Some of these things I ordered from another city (Lahore). I loved her so much and she too, she used to sleep just next to me, and she also liked to lick me sometimes. Cats are so adorable and cute.[emoji173]
> And she was someone really special. I used to talk with her and she listens everything sitting on my lap. [emoji173][emoji7]


I understand you very well. Here in the CDR are many cat loving people.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The advantage of the CDR is that you can’t see the dust


You are so right. Thank goodness.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The hillbilly song? I saw it and replied to it with a different one lol


Oh sorry, I saw it to late ! Heard your song too. Hillybilly is cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo l !!


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe. I get really busy only manage to come back now and 17 pages to catch up on. I am going to be a while.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops. What’s wrong with feeding bread to the ducks? That’s all they eat. I once tried to offer them watermelon. They responded with wild stares and a lot of fowl language.


Oh feathers. That is just not acceptable. I hope your daughter was wearing ear muffs.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The advantage of the CDR is that you can’t see the dust


Good Afternoon Linda. Hope your day is an awesome one.


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops. What’s wrong with feeding bread to the ducks? That’s all they eat. I once tried to offer them watermelon. They responded with wild stares and a lot of fowl language.


Can't remember if I said Hi Lena. I hope you are or have had a good day today.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are you guys?
> Just come back from office.


Good Evening Raqib. Hope it was a good day for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hmm I could have sworn the corner I got lost in for the last couple of days was number 15. Or maybe it was 51?!
> 
> Anyway, I’m back and wading through missed posts


I cannot imagine how many that must be. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. 11:50am here and I’m in London.
> 
> I woke to snow again this morning, but there’s none 40 miles away in the city. I am hoping it’s stopped back home!
> 
> My iPhone 6 desperately needed a new battery and Apple has been shamed into replacing them cheaply (£25) for a limited period. Unfortunately, the nearest Apple store to me is being refurbished .... actually that’s fortunate given today’s snow, I wouldn’t have wanted to drive there this morning... so I made an appointment in Covent Garden instead.
> 
> I now have an hour to kill in the freezing cold... or a suitable coffee shop with WiFi


Okay that was 7 hours ago according to the post. So hopefully all done and dusted.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I suppose so.
> He didn't when he never turned up on Sunday!


50% there. Now he just has to work on the other 50%.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Han't no learnen to it. It's just sumthun ya born with out here. It like this. Ya younguns come home from playing up yonder in da tater patch and ask watchya got ta eat? And you tell e'm "y'all ain't getten nuttun till ya wash y'all's filthy hands. Han't no tellen watch y'all got on e'm. Holler at ya pal when ya get done an tell him ta come on."


Reads like some "bad" dialects we had in Germany too. When you have learned German and someone with such a dialect speaks to you, you think you are on the wrong planet !!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaah
> I've never had this problem, but have heard it often.
> They are harmless, but , yes, mums don't like them.
> You ma have to bake the coco coir or freeze it to kill them.


Just don't burn it while baking it like I did. Maybe try freeze it or get some of the fly sticky tapes.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> HELP ! I don`t want to be your kiddie


Good Morning Sabine. Hope you are having a good day today.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You. . . you. . . you peasant, you!


No peasant to grain. No grain no bread. *No grain no BUD.* Right ????? @Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for me!
> I have a lot of reptile DNA, I think!


*Fossil bones need a lot of warmth and dryness ...... * Outch, outch.... outch don`t hit me too hard ......


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But you can breathe it ! Uhuughuuuhuuau.... Sorry, I am coughing from all the dust.


I think you mean to say sneezing. Hahhhahhaaachu.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Sabine. Hope you are having a good day today.


YES, my lady. My day just begins to be good, delightful, pleasent, amazing, great, marvelous .....
Sorry, I had a funny clown for dinner !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Raqib, you forgot the gals ! LOL !


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Yup had a good day.
> Yeah just got free from my baby tort. Now its so relaxing watching it doing its stuff [emoji23][emoji173][emoji4]


I love watching mine as well.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> I grew up on a small cattle farm, we had horses, goats, pigs all of the above and some etc [emoji41]
> We’re all peasants [emoji41]


I am not, but I would like to be soooo much !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have you seen Silly and Willy ? I miss them for a few days. I don`t know in which corner they are stuck.


Who are Silly and Willy?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are right, Linda. We all feel the same.


Yup. Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Good Morning


Good Morning. Long time no see!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone REALLY know how many corners there are in the CDR?


The Dark Lord should know ! He lured us all into his dark world like a sirene
Hopefully he don`t behave like a sirene


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> May be they come from somewhere else. I will wait and see if they are increasing or they just came from somewhere else in the house. They are may be only 2 or 3.


They will increase. Get the fly sticky tape. It will catch them. Or at least keep the population down. Although they are supposed to be good for your enclosure as they help keep it clean. But the trick is to keep them in check and not to let them get too much.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Reads like some "bad" dialects we had in Germany too. When you have learned German and someone with such a dialect speaks to you, you think you are on the wrong planet !!!!


I'd say that exists in a lot of languages. It's is starting to fade here some but a lot of it is still used. Especially by the older generation. I have a few words that I use frequently of the old slang and a few words that I pronounce differently because of the background but for the most part it's dieing out in the millennial generation. Most likely because of the internet.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> Tidgy the Tortoise, International Supermodel and this months tortoise on the TFO Calendar :
> View attachment 229644
> 
> View attachment 229645
> 
> View attachment 229646
> 
> And little SPLAT ! ! !
> View attachment 229647
> 
> View attachment 229648


What has Tidgy told the T-Rex???
I know it: You might be stronger than me, but I am the one that will overlive all of your creapy creatures ....


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahahaha. I know you are kidding [emoji23]
> 
> I gave cousin's tortoise back to him. Now my little one is all alone in his territory
> View attachment 229624
> View attachment 229625


He is a real cutie.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I think the CDR grows and adds corners as the population increases.


Words of wisdom !


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Mayonnaise: Mayonnaise sure alotta folks here tonight
> 
> widjadidja: you didn’t bring your truck widjadidja??
> 
> Initiate: she ate 3 cheeseburgers, 2 pickles initiate 2 orders of fries
> 
> European: could you turn the other way? European on my boots!
> 
> [emoji41] there’s actually a whole dictionary by Jeff Foxworthy, he’s a comedian lol


Lol.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's vast.
> And Dark.
> And an odd shape.
> A couple of members have been lost forever trying to explore.


.... the bloody wool spider .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> .... the bloody wool spider .....


We don't know it exist


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are the first person in my live that likes the cold and winter. That`s funny. Here we all are waiting for spring and summer.
> What happend to your Pixie frog ? Do you still have him ?


I like winter too. Way better than Summer.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I like winter too. Way better than Summer.


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning from Texas, it’s 7:24 A.M. here and 32 degrees F, chilly day!
> 
> How’re things there?


Goooooooood Mooooornning Texas!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well no school or work today for me it looks like. I hope I get over this soon. I hate being sick lol


All of us hate being sick I think.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I have no idea. All I know is I can't seem to get over this. If I'm still down by the weekend I'll go to the doctor again.


You got back to school and work much to early ! That might be the reason that your flu and fever comes back.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> May be.
> Take care bro, get well soon.
> 
> So guys I'm feeling sleepy and tired. It's time for bed. Going to sleep take care everyone, bye
> Good night.


Good night and sleep well. Take care that the CDR germs not get you !


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Still confused about his name. But sometimes I call him Toothless. Cause he/she doesn't have teeth[emoji23]
> 
> And this name came in my mind from an animated movie How to train your dragon [emoji23][emoji1][emoji23]


I remember toothless. He was a good and loyal friend to his trainer.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Goooooooood Mooooornning Texas!!!



What time is it there?! Good afternoon! [emoji274]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay that was 7 hours ago according to the post. So hopefully all done and dusted.


Yes, it was all fixed to schedule. Let's hope I notice the difference [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> YES ! Toothless ! I know the movie: How to tame a dragon ! It was sooo funny !
> Toothless is a funny name for a tort. I like the name.


I also like the name.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229679


Dogs should not lie on sofas ....  
Dogs should lie in beds with their owners


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have to work ...
> See you all later, I hope !
> 
> View attachment 229626


I will train my dragon one day. If not in this life time then in the next one.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I think you mean to say sneezing. Hahhhahhaaachu.


Sneezing too. All this dust makes me allergic ! Haaatschiiiipuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Who are Silly and Willy?


You don`t know Silly & Willy ???? These both are our CDR penguins. I brought them in here, but Adam allowed me to do it.
I feed them fish.
Do you have some fish for them ? Mayby when they smell the fish they come out of their corner.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> We don't know it exist
> View attachment 229680


Oh my God ! Is this a long missing member of the CDR ?????


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Han't no learnen to it. It's just sumthun ya born with out here. It like this. Ya younguns come home from playing up yonder in da tater patch and ask watchya got ta eat? And you tell e'm "y'all ain't getten nuttun till ya wash y'all's filthy hands. Han't no tellen watch y'all got on e'm. Holler at ya pal when ya get done an tell him ta come on."


Nicely done..


----------



## Bee62

Back in an hour .....
How much posts have I catch up then ????


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> CHEESE IS DANGEROUS!!!!!!!! WHAT???!!!


Yup. Thats why you must send it all to Adam. He is the only who can survive the danger.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I always used to have cats in the UK.
> But here it's difficult, the local children are not good to them.
> So I don't have one now.
> But I have my Tidgy! (my superstar tortoise)
> And now SPLAT ! ! ! !(a baby tortoise)


Can we see pics of Splat and Tidgy?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Does anyone REALLY know how many corners there are in the CDR?


The corners i think are like the woolspider. They may or maynot exist.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> Tidgy the Tortoise, International Supermodel and this months tortoise on the TFO Calendar :
> View attachment 229644
> 
> View attachment 229645
> 
> View attachment 229646
> 
> And little SPLAT ! ! !
> View attachment 229647
> 
> View attachment 229648


Aaaah cute. So tiny.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well no school or work today for me it looks like. I hope I get over this soon. I hate being sick lol


Please just rest and get better before you go back.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yup. Thats why you must send it all to Adam. He is the only who can survive the danger.


That must be why I'm sick. Cheese poisoning.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Please just rest and get better before you go back.


I'll try. But I hate missing school and working. It's puts me behind and low on funds.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> May be.
> Take care bro, get well soon.
> 
> So guys I'm feeling sleepy and tired. It's time for bed. Going to sleep take care everyone, bye
> Good night.


Goeie Nag. Good night.


----------



## Moozillion

Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229679


Afternoon nap?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> YES, my lady. My day just begins to be good, delightful, pleasent, amazing, great, marvelous .....
> Sorry, I had a funny clown for dinner !


Say hi to the funny clown. Really glad your day is going so well.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


Awesome I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Afternoon nap?


All day naps today.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


That's great news!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You don`t know Silly & Willy ???? These both are our CDR penguins. I brought them in here, but Adam allowed me to do it.
> I feed them fish.
> Do you have some fish for them ? Mayby when they smell the fish they come out of their corner.


Fish for you


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'll try. But I hate missing school and working. It's puts me behind and low on funds.


Understand. Then rest when you can and do what you need to do.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


[emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji96] [emoji95] [emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji252] [emoji252] [emoji324] [emoji324] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji324] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji323] [emoji324] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji307]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> All day naps today.


Good


----------



## CarolM

Okay all caught up. But now it is bed time. Chat tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Okay all caught up. But now it is bed time. Chat tomorrow.


Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]



YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji898][emoji322][emoji217][emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Should I give some of my mood to you ? I also could tickle you so long that you have to laugh. You can choose !Come on Adam, a chuckle must be for a BEE !


Bah, humbug! 
Actually, i am happy as i have just finished for the day and don't have to work until 1 pm tomorrow!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Sneezing too. All this dust makes me allergic ! Haaatschiiiipuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Sheesh! Is there a leak in the roof? I just felt a big, moist splatter!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Fossil bones need a lot of warmth and dryness ...... * Outch, outch.... outch don`t hit me too hard ......


Nope, i like being called a fossil. 
It's a compliment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The Dark Lord should know ! He lured us all into his dark world like a sirene
> Hopefully he don`t behave like a sirene


My singing is very unlikely to lure anyone anywhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What has Tidgy told the T-Rex???
> I know it: You might be stronger than me, but I am the one that will overlive all of your creapy creatures ....


Creepy? Dinosaurs weren't creepy! 
Fascinating, beautiful, majestic, yes. 
Creepy, no!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> .... the bloody wool spider .....


Maybe.
If she exists...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!


Agreed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All of us hate being sick I think.


I quite like the moaning and complaining and getting wifey to wait on me hand and foot part.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yup. Thats why you must send it all to Adam. He is the only who can survive the danger.


This is true. 
POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> The corners i think are like the woolspider. They may or maynot exist.


Some do. 
I sleep in one, the coffee machine is near another, the armadillos share one and the hedgehogs a fourth. One is a toilet but I can't remember which one. Nor can anyone else, sadly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> That must be why I'm sick. Cheese poisoning.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done, Jacques! 
And well done Herp Vet! 
Great news!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay all caught up. But now it is bed time. Chat tomorrow.


Nos da, Carol! 
Much more to catch up with tomorrow, i'm sure! 
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! Is there a leak in the roof? I just felt a big, moist splatter!!


Snot anything to worry about.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!
Very, very good news ! Welcome home Jaques !!!! 
Brave little maiden. I hope your mommy upload pics from your return.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Snot anything to worry about.


 Oh, YUCK!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!
> Very, very good news ! Welcome home Jaques !!!!
> Brave little maiden. I hope your mommy upload pics from your return.


Hi, Bee!
Thank you so much for your support!

I thought I would just mention one little English related thing, only because it would really stand out to most other people. 
In common English usage "maiden" is not really a contemporary term. It may be used in poetry or in historic context. I think the word best used here is "girl."


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> Thank you so much for your support!
> 
> I thought I would just mention one little English related thing, only because it would really stand out to most other people.
> In common English usage "maiden" is not really a contemporary term. It may be used in poetry or in historic context. I think the word best used here is "girl."


My Lady I beg to parndon. 

"O, call not me to justify the wrong
That thy unkindness lays upon my heart;
Wound me not with thine eye but with thy tongue;
Use power with power, and slay me not by art.
Tell me thou lov’st elsewhere; but in my sight, 
Dear heart, forbear to glance thine eye aside;
What need’st thou wound with cunning when thy might
Is more than my o’erpressed defense can bide?
Let me excuse thee: ah, my love well knows
Her pretty looks have been mine enemies;
And therefore from my face she turns my foes,
That they elsewhere might dart their injuries—
Yet do not so; but since I am near slain,
Kill me outright with looks and rid my pain."

-The wrong by William Shakespeare-


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]



Praise the Lord! That's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Fish for you
> View attachment 229686



I just picked up my daughter one of these this evening!


----------



## Stuart S.

I hope everyone had a good evening! I got pretty tied up with some things at work and then I had a date with 2 year


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> Praise the Lord! That's great news! Congratulations!



Thank you, Stuart S! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And I have been promising myself I would photograph these murals ever since @johnandjade showed us the ones at Paisley station.
> 
> These are on the walls of the tunnel between the car park and Tonbridge station. One side is a railway history since the station was built and the other has Tonbridge landmarks (L to R: The Castle, Tonbridge School, The Old Fire Station and Slade School)
> View attachment 229642
> 
> View attachment 229643


The pictures are much nicer on the computer than on the app.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> I hope everyone had a good evening! I got pretty tied up with some things at work and then I had a date with 2 year


it says you posted at 4am today. is that your time or my time 4am? if your time, then you another one who gets up awfully early. I can barely manage 6.15 and I feel pooped at the end of the day.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> it says you posted at 4am today. is that your time or my time 4am? if your time, then you another one who gets up awfully early. I can barely manage 6.15 and I feel pooped at the end of the day.



Lol definitely your time, I do typically get up about 4:30 though. However my schedule is currently a little lopsided with a new baby!


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> I grew up on a small cattle farm, we had horses, goats, pigs all of the above and some etc [emoji41]
> We’re all peasants [emoji41]


Well if you are not an aristocat, then you must be a peasant. There is no in between.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Well if you are not an aristocat, then you must be a peasant. There is no in between.
> View attachment 229710



Lol this is true


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Lol definitely your time, I do typically get up about 4:30 though. However my schedule is currently a little lopsided with a new baby!


Thank goodness, as I was beginning to wonder if I was the only person who cannot get up at that time and still function.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness, as I was beginning to wonder if I was the only person who cannot get up at that time and still function.



You’re never alone Ms. Carol! But it is time for this guy to get some shut eye, it’s wayyy too late for this old man


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> Tidgy the Tortoise, International Supermodel and this months tortoise on the TFO Calendar :
> View attachment 229644
> 
> View attachment 229645
> 
> View attachment 229646
> 
> And little SPLAT ! ! !
> View attachment 229647
> 
> View attachment 229648


Tidgy looks he is trying to decide whether that Dinosaur is a threat or not and giving it the evil eye.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> You’re never alone Ms. Carol! But it is time for this guy to get some shut eye, it’s wayyy too late for this old man


Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> What time is it there?! Good afternoon! [emoji274]


only saw this now. it is currently 08.08. And I have to go. I havent managed to work my way through all the posts. will come back and try to finish catching up later.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]



Oh, wonderful!!! She’s in for a lovely surprise waiting for her at home.  But be careful, Bea, the little diva might enjoy the attention and presents so much that next time she might start faking illness. (I know, as I have a little diva, of human species, at home too.)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning from a very chilly Kent. It’s 9am and has warmed up to -3C (26F) in the sunshine. At least yesterday’s snow melted before the freeze. 

I’m off to yoga shortly. An attempt to get reluctant muscles moving!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> I just picked up my daughter one of these this evening!


Here its called Fighter fish.[emoji108]


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness, as I was beginning to wonder if I was the only person who cannot get up at that time and still function.


I wake up at 5:30 AM [emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> only saw this now. it is currently 08.08. And I have to go. I havent managed to work my way through all the posts. will come back and try to finish catching up later.


I read it now and its 4:42 PM.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> Good morning from a very chilly Kent. It’s 9am and has warmed up to -3C (26F) in the sunshine. At least yesterday’s snow melted before the freeze.
> 
> I’m off to yoga shortly. An attempt to get reluctant muscles moving!


-3 woah [emoji50]
Its 15 here. But its feeling above 20.[emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Tidgy looks he is trying to decide whether that Dinosaur is a threat or not and giving it the evil eye.


"She"! 
Tidgy is a little girl.
Well quite a big girl, now. 
And you're right, she's not afraid of dinosaurs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning from a very chilly Kent. It’s 9am and has warmed up to -3C (26F) in the sunshine. At least yesterday’s snow melted before the freeze.
> 
> I’m off to yoga shortly. An attempt to get reluctant muscles moving!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
I am still sofa bound because of the cold. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!
Hope you had fun at yoga.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Here its called Fighter fish.[emoji108]


Yes, the Siamese Fighting Fish, _Betta splendens. _
Good evening, Raqib!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, the Siamese Fighting Fish, _Betta splendens. _
> Good evening, Raqib!


Good evening umm...
What's your name?[emoji1]
Should have asked it before but forgot.[emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, an unusually quiet morning in here. 
Didn't take long to catch up at all. 
Lesson in 25 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Good evening umm...
> What's your name?[emoji1]
> Should have asked it before but forgot.[emoji23]


I am Adam! 
The first man. 
And The Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am Adam!
> The first man.
> And The Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Room.


Nice name!
Hahaha [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


I seem to have liked this. But last night eyes were closing while catching up and I obviously did not read it properly. Sooooooooo..........That is really fantastic news. So so so very happy for you and Jacques. Well done Jacques on doing so well.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, an unusually quiet morning in here.
> Didn't take long to catch up at all.
> Lesson in 25 minutes.


Lesson in 25 minutes?
Are you a teacher?[emoji848]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in quickly to say I heard from the vet: Jacques can come home tomorrow!!!![emoji2]
> She’ll go back in a week for a follow up check and blood count. [emoji2][emoji106]


Who is Jacques?
And what happened to her?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji96] [emoji95] [emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji252] [emoji252] [emoji324] [emoji324] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji324] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji323] [emoji324] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji307]


Whahahaha. I did read it properly. Oops. Boy oh Boy I am really getting bad.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is true.
> POINTS ! ! ! !


Yaayyyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some do.
> I sleep in one, the coffee machine is near another, the armadillos share one and the hedgehogs a fourth. One is a toilet but I can't remember which one. Nor can anyone else, sadly.


Then you had better go before you leave home.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Lesson in 25 minutes?
> Are you a teacher?[emoji848]


Adam teaches English.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Who is Jacques?
> And what happened to her?


Jacques is Mooz's adorable turtle. She had a near drowning experience a while ago. She seemed to get better then she became very sick again and she has been at the Vet for about the last 7 days getting treatment. We were all routing for her to get better and are very happy she is well enough to come home tomorrow. Or is it today?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol!
> Much more to catch up with tomorrow, i'm sure!
> Sleep well.


I really feel for you when you go away for a few days. I think we were rather nasty when you went to Spain. And had to catch up on so many posts. Although tomorrow we go away for the weekend, Finally. And I go back to work on Monday. so I will have lots to catch up on again next week.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Jacques is Mooz's adorable turtle. She had a near drowning experience a while ago. She seemed to get better then she became very sick again and she has been at the Vet for about the last 7 days getting treatment. We were all routing for her to get better and are very happy she is well enough to come home tomorrow. Or is it today?



It’s probably today by now in Louisiana  I am fairly sure tomorrow was said on Tuesday in Moozillion’s time. These pesky time zones make things complicated


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My Lady I beg to parndon.
> 
> "O, call not me to justify the wrong
> That thy unkindness lays upon my heart;
> Wound me not with thine eye but with thy tongue;
> Use power with power, and slay me not by art.
> Tell me thou lov’st elsewhere; but in my sight,
> Dear heart, forbear to glance thine eye aside;
> What need’st thou wound with cunning when thy might
> Is more than my o’erpressed defense can bide?
> Let me excuse thee: ah, my love well knows
> Her pretty looks have been mine enemies;
> And therefore from my face she turns my foes,
> That they elsewhere might dart their injuries—
> Yet do not so; but since I am near slain,
> Kill me outright with looks and rid my pain."
> 
> -The wrong by William Shakespeare-


Thought it was Shakespeare, but wasn't going to say so in case I got it wrong. Then I saw the title below. Yayyyyyy I got it right.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> I just picked up my daughter one of these this evening!


Well then. SNAP!!


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Well then. SNAP!!



I’ll share some pictures later today!


----------



## Stuart S.

Good morning CDR! 7:07 and 34 degrees here in Paris, Texas



I figured I would share our Eiffel Tower. This is one of the Maternity shots I took of my wife just before our youngest was born. Have a great day!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s probably today by now in Louisiana  I am fairly sure tomorrow was said on Tuesday in Moozillion’s time. These pesky time zones make things complicated


They sure do.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> I’ll share some pictures later today!


Looking forward to them.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning CDR! 7:07 and 34 degrees here in Paris, Texas
> View attachment 229717
> 
> 
> I figured I would share our Eiffel Tower. This is one of the Maternity shots I took of my wife just before our youngest was born. Have a great day!


Awesome pic. Thank you. My day is half over, it has been a busy one again. Hope yours is an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> only saw this now. it is currently 08.08. And I have to go. I havent managed to work my way through all the posts. will come back and try to finish catching up later.


It is now 15.18. ANNNDDDD I think I am all caught up for now.


----------



## Moozillion

Good morning, Roomies!
Very busy day for me, so won't be back on here until much later.
JACQUES COMES HOME TODAY!!!!!!!

We will drive into New Orleans after lunch and bring her back later this afternoon. Probably home by about 4:00 or thereafter. I will post pictures later tonight!

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Busy doing my laundry today as won't be here on Sunday to do it. Doing it the old fashioned way to an extent. Does anyone remember those old washing machines where you do your washing in soapy water then wring it out then afterwards you do it in the rinsing water? Well I am using the same principal. Doing four loads with one load of soapy water, started with whites, then colours, then blacks etc. Washed them all, wrung them out by hand then will do all four again with a new load of clean water. Then will spin them all afterwards and hang up. It is alot of P.T, but should use far less water than four loads of wash, rinse and spin would. When our water crisses (crap can't spell anymore) is over I am going to have muscles like you won't believe. Who needs gym right!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Very busy day for me, so won't be back on here until much later.
> JACQUES COMES HOME TODAY!!!!!!!
> 
> We will drive into New Orleans after lunch and bring her back later this afternoon. Probably home by about 4:00 or thereafter. I will post pictures later tonight!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME!!!!!!!!!!


Well you and little Jacques have become family. Enjoy the drive and bringing Jacques home. And don't worry if you don't post pics tonight. Get her settled first and you take a breather first. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Fish for you
> View attachment 229686


Beautiful. A Betta. I know them. The males cannot be kept together cause they will fight.
Silly and Willy would prefer bigger fish like herrings or sardine.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! Is there a leak in the roof? I just felt a big, moist splatter!!


SORRY !!!!! I don`t wanna hit you with my ...... Haaaaatschiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii . Sorry again.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i like being called a fossil.
> It's a compliment.


In this case you are the *Fossil Adamsofa Chameleon*.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Creepy? Dinosaurs weren't creepy!
> Fascinating, beautiful, majestic, yes.
> Creepy, no!


From the point of view of Tidgy they might be creepy. They could eat her.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Busy doing my laundry today as won't be here on Sunday to do it. Doing it the old fashioned way to an extent. Does anyone remember those old washing machines where you do your washing in soapy water then wring it out then afterwards you do it in the rinsing water? Well I am using the same principal. Doing four loads with one load of soapy water, started with whites, then colours, then blacks etc. Washed them all, wrung them out by hand then will do all four again with a new load of clean water. Then will spin them all afterwards and hang up. It is alot of P.T, but should use far less water than four loads of wash, rinse and spin would. When our water crisses (crap can't spell anymore) is over I am going to have muscles like you won't believe. Who needs gym right!!!


 Oh my God ! Why do you do washing this way? Modern washing machines do all automatically and you can safe the water too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Snot anything to worry about.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Adam teaches English.


Thats good. [emoji108]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh my God ! Why do you do washing this way? Modern washing machines do all automatically and you can safe the water too.


My washing machine uses alot of water. And we have a limit of 50ltrs per person per day. This is the best I can come up with to save more water.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Jacques is Mooz's adorable turtle. She had a near drowning experience a while ago. She seemed to get better then she became very sick again and she has been at the Vet for about the last 7 days getting treatment. We were all routing for her to get better and are very happy she is well enough to come home tomorrow. Or is it today?


That's so sad to hear about her. He said tomorrow yesterday. So may be it's today.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Thought it was Shakespeare, but wasn't going to say so in case I got it wrong. Then I saw the title below. Yayyyyyy I got it right.


One of my favourites from senior English class in high school. I also like a lot of Edgar Allan Poe's work.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Busy doing my laundry today as won't be here on Sunday to do it. Doing it the old fashioned way to an extent. Does anyone remember those old washing machines where you do your washing in soapy water then wring it out then afterwards you do it in the rinsing water? Well I am using the same principal. Doing four loads with one load of soapy water, started with whites, then colours, then blacks etc. Washed them all, wrung them out by hand then will do all four again with a new load of clean water. Then will spin them all afterwards and hang up. It is alot of P.T, but should use far less water than four loads of wash, rinse and spin would. When our water crisses (crap can't spell anymore) is over I am going to have muscles like you won't believe. Who needs gym right!!!


Its common way to wash cloths here. But many houses have now automatic washing machines with dryer.


----------



## DE42

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning CDR! 7:07 and 34 degrees here in Paris, Texas
> View attachment 229717
> 
> 
> I figured I would share our Eiffel Tower. This is one of the Maternity shots I took of my wife just before our youngest was born. Have a great day!


I guess not everything is bigger in Texas after all. Lol


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Very busy day for me, so won't be back on here until much later.
> JACQUES COMES HOME TODAY!!!!!!!
> 
> We will drive into New Orleans after lunch and bring her back later this afternoon. Probably home by about 4:00 or thereafter. I will post pictures later tonight!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME!!!!!!!!!!


:bighug: glad you are bringing her home today! Have a safe trip.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> Thank you so much for your support!
> 
> I thought I would just mention one little English related thing, only because it would really stand out to most other people.
> In common English usage "maiden" is not really a contemporary term. It may be used in poetry or in historic context. I think the word best used here is "girl."


Okay.  I like the word "maiden", but when it sounds too old and too poetic I use the word "girl". No problem.
Thank you, Bea.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My Lady I beg to parndon.
> 
> "O, call not me to justify the wrong
> That thy unkindness lays upon my heart;
> Wound me not with thine eye but with thy tongue;
> Use power with power, and slay me not by art.
> Tell me thou lov’st elsewhere; but in my sight,
> Dear heart, forbear to glance thine eye aside;
> What need’st thou wound with cunning when thy might
> Is more than my o’erpressed defense can bide?
> Let me excuse thee: ah, my love well knows
> Her pretty looks have been mine enemies;
> And therefore from my face she turns my foes,
> That they elsewhere might dart their injuries—
> Yet do not so; but since I am near slain,
> Kill me outright with looks and rid my pain."
> 
> -The wrong by William Shakespeare-


Wonderful ! You, and Shakespeare !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The pictures are much nicer on the computer than on the app.


That is one reason because I have no smart phone or i-phone: The monitor is too small for my old eyes. I prefer sitting comfortable on a chair having a big monitor on my writing desk. 
Sorry, but I am a dinosaur.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> That's so sad to hear about her. He said tomorrow yesterday. So may be it's today.


It's today!


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> It's today!


Yup


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> One of my favourites from senior English class in high school. I also like a lot of Edgar Allan Poe's work.


I don't read poetry. I say it like it is most of the time. Except when I am being diplomatic.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning CDR! 7:07 and 34 degrees here in Paris, Texas
> View attachment 229717
> 
> 
> I figured I would share our Eiffel Tower. This is one of the Maternity shots I took of my wife just before our youngest was born. Have a great day!


Oh, thank you Stuart for sharing that pic. I read a little bit about Paris / Texas and that you have an miniature Eiffel Tower. 
Why does the tower wear a hat ? A symbol for "the American dream" ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Very busy day for me, so won't be back on here until much later.
> JACQUES COMES HOME TODAY!!!!!!!
> 
> We will drive into New Orleans after lunch and bring her back later this afternoon. Probably home by about 4:00 or thereafter. I will post pictures later tonight!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME!!!!!!!!!!


I think I am allowed to say: It was our pleasure !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> Oh, thank you Stuart for sharing that pic. I read a little bit about Paris / Texas and that you have an miniature Eiffel Tower.
> Why does the tower wear a hat ? A symbol for "the American dream" ?



lol it’s a Cowboy hat, one of the iconic symbols of Texas. It’s the “Texas” touch on the Tower. They’re not worn near as much as they used to but they’re making a come back.


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning CDR! 7:07 and 34 degrees here in Paris, Texas
> View attachment 229717
> 
> 
> I figured I would share our Eiffel Tower. This is one of the Maternity shots I took of my wife just before our youngest was born. Have a great day!


I love this pic. A smiling nod to the origin of the town's name


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Its common way to wash cloths here. But many houses have now automatic washing machines with dryer.


I think pretty much everyone does. It's just that Cape Town, South Africa is in serious danger of completely running out of water. as a result difficult decisions are even having to be made about how frequently you shower and wash clothes never mind how much water you actually use while doing so.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> My washing machine uses alot of water. And we have a limit of 50ltrs per person per day. This is the best I can come up with to save more water.


Okay, I understand. It makes your washing really difficult and exhausting !
What would happen if you use more than 50 ltrs / person water ? How can the consumption be controlled ? I think you have special watermeter like I have too, but my water consumption is controlled and billed only once in a year.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> One of my favourites from senior English class in high school. I also like a lot of Edgar Allan Poe's work.


Edgar Allan Poe wrote a lot of "wonderful" creepy stories ! I like them. Dark and creepy........ like the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> One of my favourites from senior English class in high school. I also like a lot of Edgar Allan Poe's work.


It's funny how little snippets of things you learned in school keep coming back to you. I remember studding poems from "Old Pussum's Book of Practcal Cats" by TS Eliot long before anyone thought of writing a very famous musical featuring the poems! I know McAvity off by heart pretty much!

And, less fun, the words of Wilfred Owen's "Dulce et decorum est pro patri mori" remain with me too - First World War poetry the latin translates into "It is a sweet and fitting thing to die for one's country"


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Its common way to wash cloths here. But many houses have now automatic washing machines with dryer.


I am glad I have an automatic washing machine. That saves a lot of time. But I use no dryer, They need too much power. Power is expenive in Germany.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> It's funny how little snippets of things you learned in school keep coming back to you. I remember studding poems from "Old Pussum's Book of Practcal Cats" by TS Eliot long before anyone thought of writing a very famous musical featuring the poems! I know McAvity off by heart pretty much!
> 
> And, less fun, the words of Wilfred Owen's "Dulce et decorum est pro patri mori" remain with me too - First World War poetry the latin translates into "It is a sweet and fitting thing to die for one's country"


My favorite book in high school was 'The Giver'. It was a very good dystopian novel. I was disappointed with the movie they made of it not long ago though.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I am glad I have an automatic washing machine. That saves a lot of time. But I use no dryer, They need too much power. Power is expenive in Germany.


Power is expensive there? I did not know that.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> lol it’s a Cowboy hat, one of the iconic symbols of Texas. It’s the “Texas” touch on the Tower. They’re not worn near as much as they used to but they’re making a come back.


In Texas all is bigger .... I often read. LOL. The Eiffel tower not. It is a little bit shrunken.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Power is expensive there? I did not know that.


I think much more expensive as in America.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> In Texas all is bigger .... I often read. LOL. The Eiffel tower not. It is a little bit shrunken.


When I drove back from Arizona we came though Texas and I'd swear it was half the trip just crossing that state lol. There is a Whole Lot of nothing in between cities and towns there also.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


>


FUNNY !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I think much more expensive as in America.


I pay $200/mo. In the winter but I also heat with electricity. In summer it can be as low as $50/mo. I don't know if that means a lot to you though lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> When I drove back from Arizona we came though Texas and I'd swear it was half the trip just crossing that state lol. There is a Whole Lot of nothing in between cities and towns there also.


A whole lot of nothing ? LOL !!! Don`t say this to people who are born there, or you will need fast feets and a fast car !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> A whole lot of nothing ? LOL !!! Don`t say this to people who are born there, or you will need fast feets and a fast car !


Most people I've talked to there will agree. But if someone wants to hit me on the head I'll take the hit lol


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> My washing machine uses alot of water. And we have a limit of 50ltrs per person per day. This is the best I can come up with to save more water.


Would it be possible to take it to the laundramat?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I pay $200/mo. In the winter but I also heat with electricity. In summer it can be as low as $50/mo. I don't know if that means a lot to you though lol


Hmm. I pay your winter costs of 200 Dollar every month the whole year trough without electric heating. I heat my house with heating oil and central heating.
Can you imagine what I would have to pay if I would heat my house with electricity. It is expensive here and cheap in America I think.

Edit: I need a little bit more power than other people because of the heat lamps and lightning for my tortoises. It is really expensive here to have these high wattage bulbs for my torts.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hmm. I pay your winter costs of 200 Dollar every month the whole year trough without electric heating. I heat my house with heating oil and central heating.
> Can you imagine what I would have to pay if I would heat my house with electricity. It is expensive here and cheap in America I think.


We do have good electric cost though people still complain about it being too high lol. Just like we complain when gas is $3/gal. And I know some places pay more than that for a liter.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Awesome pic. Thank you. My day is half over, it has been a busy one again. Hope yours is an awesome one.



Thank you very much! Hope yours has been good thus far!


----------



## Bee62

Sorry, but I have to leave this nice chat to look after my pets. They wait for me. Chicken need fresh water because the water is frozen. It is cold outside.... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
But my cats have heated rooms and are warm, safe and sound. But they want to be cuddled.
See you all later I hope and have to catch up with a lot of posts and pictures.

CDR is heartwarming. I love you all.


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Very busy day for me, so won't be back on here until much later.
> JACQUES COMES HOME TODAY!!!!!!!
> 
> We will drive into New Orleans after lunch and bring her back later this afternoon. Probably home by about 4:00 or thereafter. I will post pictures later tonight!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME!!!!!!!!!!



Can’t wait to see pictures! Drive safe! And enjoy your day!


----------



## Stuart S.

DE42 said:


> I guess not everything is bigger in Texas after all. Lol



Lol no no, Texas does have BIG pride, I loved rubbing it in to my fellow Texans that Alaska is 2 and a half times the size of Texas


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> I love this pic. A smiling nod to the origin of the town's name



It’s a neat little local piece


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> My favorite book in high school was 'The Giver'. It was a very good dystopian novel. I was disappointed with the movie they made of it not long ago though.


Two books stuck with me from secondary schhol - Charlotte Bronte's "Jane Eyre"... the plot of every tv soap opera you have ever seen 

And EM Forster's "The Machine Stops". This is a short story that is well worth a read. It was written in 1909, but predicts technologies that have happened many decades later such as the internet and instant messaging! I first read it in for my O'Levels in 1980 and even then we couldn't know how much was going to come true. Coming back to it now has been a revelation! It's really cheap on Amazon UK - if you're looking for a good read I recommend it


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> In Texas all is bigger .... I often read. LOL. The Eiffel tower not. It is a little bit shrunken.



Well we’re just leaving credit where credit is due, the original deserves the glory. We’re just having a little fun [emoji41] I live in Alaska and it’s 2 and a half times the size of Texas so I had to remind other Texans is that quite often


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> We do have good electric cost though people still complain about it being too high lol. Just like we complain when gas is $3/gal. And I know some places pay more than that for a liter.


Here in the Uk petrol (gas) is currently £1.24 a litre where we are. That converts into US$ 6.59 per US gallon! (UK gallons are based on a bigger pint!)

Much of that price is tax as successive governments use it to persuade people to think hard about their energy consumption and the environment. Prices for fuel are very similar in France, so it's not just the UK doing this.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Here in the Uk petrol (gas) is currently £1.24 a litre where we are. That converts into US$ 6.59 per US gallon! (UK gallons are based on a bigger pint!)
> 
> Much of that price is tax as successive governments use it to persuade people to think hard about their energy consumption and the environment. Prices for fuel are very similar in France, so it's not just the UK doing this.


I have family in Holland and I know it's high there also.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Lesson in 25 minutes?
> Are you a teacher?[emoji848]


I used to be a university lecturer in paleontology for a while, but now i'm retired and just do a little bit of English teaching to help out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Then you had better go before you leave home.


This is my home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I really feel for you when you go away for a few days. I think we were rather nasty when you went to Spain. And had to catch up on so many posts. Although tomorrow we go away for the weekend, Finally. And I go back to work on Monday. so I will have lots to catch up on again next week.


I really don' mind! 
I am very happy that this place continues apace when i am not here. 
I may be going away for a few days at the end of the month, so look forward to catching up when i get back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> I figured I would share our Eiffel Tower. This is one of the Maternity shots I took of my wife just before our youngest was born. Have a great day!


Looks nicer than the rust bucket that is the real one to me.


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks nicer than the rust bucket that is the real one to me.



The one here isn’t rusted at all lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good morning, Roomies!
> Very busy day for me, so won't be back on here until much later.
> JACQUES COMES HOME TODAY!!!!!!!
> 
> We will drive into New Orleans after lunch and bring her back later this afternoon. Probably home by about 4:00 or thereafter. I will post pictures later tonight!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME!!!!!!!!!!


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A very special day! 
All my love to Jacques and to you, Bea, I'm so happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Busy doing my laundry today as won't be here on Sunday to do it. Doing it the old fashioned way to an extent. Does anyone remember those old washing machines where you do your washing in soapy water then wring it out then afterwards you do it in the rinsing water? Well I am using the same principal. Doing four loads with one load of soapy water, started with whites, then colours, then blacks etc. Washed them all, wrung them out by hand then will do all four again with a new load of clean water. Then will spin them all afterwards and hang up. It is alot of P.T, but should use far less water than four loads of wash, rinse and spin would. When our water crisses (crap can't spell anymore) is over I am going to have muscles like you won't believe. Who needs gym right!!!


My gran had a twin tub washing machine and a mangle. 
Great fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In this case you are the *Fossil Adamsofa Chameleon*.


Yeah! 
I like that even more!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> From the point of view of Tidgy they might be creepy. They could eat her.


Probably. 
We know that dinosaurs like _Spinosaurus _ate turtles! 
But the Tidginator is Indestructibel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh my God ! Why do you do washing this way? Modern washing machines do all automatically and you can safe the water too.


We don't have a washing machine.
We used to have a woman come to do it but she has moved away so now we do all the washing by hand!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Thats good. [emoji108]


No it isn't! 
Adam wants to stop, but wifey won't let him and Adam finds it difficult to say no to people who want help, horrible, ungrateful, rude people though they usually are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> One of my favourites from senior English class in high school. I also like a lot of Edgar Allan Poe's work.


I love Poe. 
And his literary successor H.P.Lovecraft.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is one reason because I have no smart phone or i-phone: The monitor is too small for my old eyes. I prefer sitting comfortable on a chair having a big monitor on my writing desk.
> Sorry, but I am a dinosaur.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love dinosaurs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> When I drove back from Arizona we came though Texas and I'd swear it was half the trip just crossing that state lol. There is a Whole Lot of nothing in between cities and towns there also.


Some fossils. 
I would be stopping often to have a look. 
It would take ten times as long to traverse!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Two books stuck with me from secondary schhol - Charlotte Bronte's "Jane Eyre"... the plot of every tv soap opera you have ever seen
> 
> And EM Forster's "The Machine Stops". This is a short story that is well worth a read. It was written in 1909, but predicts technologies that have happened many decades later such as the internet and instant messaging! I first read it in for my O'Levels in 1980 and even then we couldn't know how much was going to come true. Coming back to it now has been a revelation! It's really cheap on Amazon UK - if you're looking for a good read I recommend it


Both great books.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some fossils.
> I would be stopping often to have a look.
> It would take ten times as long to traverse!


I don't even know how to look for fossils lol. I'd probably stump my toe on one and not know it. Lol


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> I think pretty much everyone does. It's just that Cape Town, South Africa is in serious danger of completely running out of water. as a result difficult decisions are even having to be made about how frequently you shower and wash clothes never mind how much water you actually use while doing so.


Yeah you are right!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I am glad I have an automatic washing machine. That saves a lot of time. But I use no dryer, They need too much power. Power is expenive in Germany.


Ohh I see. Its expensive here too.
But we use automatic machines along with dryer. Here every electronic equipment is 220 volts. While in other countries I heard they are of 110 volts.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to be a university lecturer in paleontology for a while, but now i'm retired and just do a little bit of English teaching to help out.


That's good. Teaching is a very dignified passion. I used to teach boys/girls of Class 9,10,11&12 at home. Now I got job about one and half years ago at District & Sessions Court as Clerk of Court (C.O.C) (also knows as incharge of court or Chief Ministerial Officer Of Court) by the grace of God.


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> I pay $200/mo. In the winter but I also heat with electricity. In summer it can be as low as $50/mo. I don't know if that means a lot to you though lol


If I convert it in my currency 200$ approx to Rs-22,400 and 50$ approx to Rs- 5,600.

We (in our house and some other houses) normally have electricity bill in summer about Rs 9,000 which approx to 80.35$ and in winter its about Rs- 1,500 to Rs- 2,000 per month which approx to 13.39$ & 17.85$ respectively.

But people with higher standards may have their bill more than Rs.100,000 which equals to 892.95$. 
Too many calculations just telling you guys.[emoji23][emoji23] Never mind [emoji25][emoji25][emoji26]


Edit: I don't have AC or heater. Just normal roof fans or whatever they called. Its too much inflation here. Politics leaders just warming their pockets and increasing their bank accounts and making nation fool.[emoji19]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't have a washing machine.
> We used to have a woman dome to do it but she has moved away so now we do all the washing by hand!


We also have a women (Maid) for laundry.


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> The one here isn’t rusted at all lol


You probably get considerably less rain!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have solar. Just thought I'd toss that into the mix.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Both great books.





Raqib Farid said:


> Ohh I see. Its expensive here too.
> But we use automatic machines along with dryer. Here every electronic equipment is 220 volts. While in other countries I heard they are of 110 volts.


Most of the world is at 220V or thereabouts... Apart from USA and Canada.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I have solar. Just thought I'd toss that into the mix.


You have sun!


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> Most of the world is at 220V or thereabouts... Apart from USA and Canada.


Ohh. I didn't know that. I heard 220 V are only in some countries.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I ran the risk of getting non-hodgkin's lymphoma. I sprayed outside my fences with Roundup. When I first started at zero dark thirty the air was as calm as can be, but just before I finished the second sprayer-ful a breeze kicked up. I still have more to do, but can't afford the over spray in the breeze.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> You have sun!


Lol [emoji1]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> You have sun!


Right -- solar does work better with sun, but my meter still runs backwards on cloudy days.


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> If I convert it in my currency 200$ approx to Rs-22,400 and 50$ approx to Rs- 5,600.
> 
> We (in our house and some other houses) normally have electricity bill in summer about Rs 9,000 which approx to 80.35$ and in winter its about Rs- 1,500 to Rs- 2,000 per month which approx to 13.39$ & 17.85$ respectively.
> 
> But people with higher standards may have their bill more than Rs.100,000 which equals to 892.95$.
> Too many calculations just telling you guys.[emoji23][emoji23] Never mind [emoji25][emoji25][emoji26]
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't have AC or heater. Just normal roof fans or whatever they called. Its too much inflation here. Politics leaders just warming their pockets and increasing their bank accounts and making nation fool.[emoji19]


I have heat and A.C. but I set my A.C. at 80 in the summer so it don't come on much. We seldom have a day over 90.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Right -- solar does work better with sun, but my meter still runs backwards on cloudy days.


And to be fair, solar panels are more common over here too now. We have considered getting them on our house, but the cost outweighs the benefits for us at the moment. I know they're environmentally more friendly, but we would lose financially big time at the moment.

Wind energy is very popular over here too. There are many wind farms, especially in coastal waters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I don't even know how to look for fossils lol. I'd probably stump my toe on one and not know it. Lol


You never know.
Many of the greatest fossil finds have been discovered by people with know knowledge of what they've found entirely by chance.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Today I ran the risk of getting non-hodgkin's lymphoma. I sprayed outside my fences with Roundup. When I first started at zero dark thirty the air was as calm as can be, but just before I finished the second sprayer-ful a breeze kicked up. I still have more to do, but can't afford the over spray in the breeze.


You are spraying after dark?


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> I have heat and A.C. but I set my A.C. at 80 in the summer so it don't come on much. We seldom have a day over 90.


I think 80 F is not hot I think. [emoji848]


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Most of the world is at 220V or thereabouts... Apart from USA and Canada.


The question is how many Hertz?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> That's good. Teaching is a very dignified passion. I used to teach boys/girls of Class 9,10,11&12 at home. Now I got job about one and half years ago at District & Sessions Court as Clerk of Court (C.O.C) (also knows as incharge of court or Chief Ministerial Officer Of Court) by the grace of God.


Sounds very interesting. 
But I retired at 39 and am most happy doing my own thing now.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> You are spraying after dark?


No, "zero dark thirty" in this case refers to about 6a when the sun hasn't yet peeped over the horizon.


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> I think 80 F is not hot I think. [emoji848]


(80*F)-32×(5/9)=26.7*C


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> (80*F)-32×(5/9)=26.7*C


So that's the formula? That's a whole lot more difficult than just opening a new window and asking my friend, Google, to tell me what it is.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> No, "zero dark thirty" in this case refers to about 6a when the sun hasn't yet peeped over the horizon.


Ah I see. Dad always said when he went hunting he would be back at dark thirty which was 30 min after dark. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Today I ran the risk of getting non-hodgkin's lymphoma. I sprayed outside my fences with Roundup. When I first started at zero dark thirty the air was as calm as can be, but just before I finished the second sprayer-ful a breeze kicked up. I still have more to do, but can't afford the over spray in the breeze.


Be very careful, Yvonne! 
I hope you were wearing a mask.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds very interesting.
> But I retired at 39 and am most happy doing my own thing now.


At age of 39? Is it not too early? Or you mean after teaching 39 years?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> So that's the formula? That's a whole lot more difficult than just opening a new window and asking my friend, Google, to tell me what it is.


Never miss a chance to do math! Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Be very careful, Yvonne!
> I hope you were wearing a mask.


I've lived a nice, long life. Que sera sera.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> The question is how many Hertz?


50Hz pretty much everywhere.

Many countries had their initial power infrastructures and standards from a colonial past. So you tend to find power standards match the country that was their colonial ancestor if there was one 100 years ago.

Subsequent standardisation would be to conform for trade reasons. So here in the UK we used to be at 240V, but standardised at 220V to come into line with where we buy our appliances - the European Union.

Canada will have had a British past, but buys most appliances via the US so conforms to USA standards. Bizarrely this leads to them using ovens in Fahrenheit even though they use Celsius to measure temperatures generally 

My father worked in the power industry. I'm a power generation bore


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> (80*F)-32×(5/9)=26.7*C


Yeah I knew. I calculated it. But 26 7°C is not hot for us at least [emoji6][emoji23]
When it reaches above 37°C then we feel hot [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And to be fair, solar panels are more common over here too now. We have considered getting them on our house, but the cost outweighs the benefits for us at the moment. I know they're environmentally more friendly, but we would lose financially big time at the moment.
> 
> Wind energy is very popular over here too. There are many wind farms, especially in coastal waters.


Solar is all the rage here now, as well, the Moroccans even make them. 
And I helped a PhD student with his thesis on a new type of solar cell for these panels.


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> At age of 39? Is it not too early? Or you mean after teaching 39 years?


He is the first man Adam so that must mean 39 life times. ..... man Adam you have had more than The Doctor!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> At age of 39? Is it not too early? Or you mean after teaching 39 years?


No, I mean age 39. 
Twenty or so years work was enough for me!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I pay $200/mo. In the winter but I also heat with electricity. In summer it can be as low as $50/mo. I don't know if that means a lot to you though lol


How many kilowatt-hour power do you need per month in winter or in summer or the whole year trough ?


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Yeah I knew. I calculated it. But 26 7°C is not hot for us at least [emoji6][emoji23]
> When it reaches above 37°C then we feel hot [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I like it hot. I'd much rather it be 100*F than below 40*F.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> (80*F)-32×(5/9)=26.7*C


It's quicker to ask google "Convert 80F to C"

I know the formula, but Google is quicker


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I've lived a nice, long life. Que sera sera.


Indeed. 
But there's life in the old dog yet (if you and Misty would excuse the expression) 
It pays to be cautious.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I mean age 39.
> Twenty or so years work was enough for me!


Hmm. But its too early in our country. Here people retire at 60.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Solar is all the rage here now, as well, the Moroccans even make them.
> And I helped a PhD student with his thesis on a new type of solar cell for these panels.


It never occurred to me that the panels might wear out. I never gave a thought to how long they would last. So my loan is for 25 years, and, guess what? The life of the panels is about 25 years. I won't ever see the benefit of installing it. By the time I'm not paying for it anymore they'll be worn out and I'll need new ones.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I mean age 39.
> Twenty or so years work was enough for me!


If I was to shoot for that goal I need to retire in 10 years. Yeah for some reason I don't believe that will happen unless I hit the lottery. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> He is the first man Adam so that must mean 39 life times. ..... man Adam you have had more than The Doctor!!!


It just feels like it sometimes.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I like it hot. I'd much rather it be 100*F than below 40*F.


I'm with you. I don't like the cold.


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> I like it hot. I'd much rather it be 100*F than below 40*F.


Hahaha. May be because in your country temp doesn't reach too high.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> It never occurred to me that the panels might wear out. I never gave a thought to how long they would last. So my loan is for 25 years, and, guess what? The life of the panels is about 25 years. I won't ever see the benefit of installing it. By the time I'm not paying for it anymore they'll be worn out and I'll need new ones.


But in 25 years they should be cheaper and more efficient. Hopefully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hmm. But its too early in our country. Here people retire at 60.


Usually in Britain and here in Morocco it's 65, but I saved up , moved to a very cheap country and was able to retire very early.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> It's quicker to ask google "Convert 80F to C"
> 
> I know the formula, but Google is quicker


Yeah easiest way [emoji1]


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually in Britain and here in Morocco it's 65, but I saved up , moved to a very cheap country and was able to retire very early.


I actually considered that with Thailand once.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Usually in Britain and here in Morocco it's 65, but I saved up , moved to a very cheap country and was able to retire very early.


Hahaha nice tactic [emoji1][emoji1][emoji23]
Don't mind a word tactic.
Just kidding [emoji6]


----------



## DE42




----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> If I was to shoot for that goal I need to retire in 10 years. Yeah for some reason I don't believe that will happen unless I hit the lottery. Lol


Hahaha same[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I actually considered that with Thailand once.


I lived in Thailand for a couple of years! 
It's a great place, though i'm not fond of Bangkok. 
But Morocco is nearer to the UK in case of emergencies.


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229751


Nice [emoji108][emoji173]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229751


Nice dog trying to make you better.


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Hmm. But its too early in our country. Here people retire at 60.


When I started work, retirement for women was 60 and for men 65.

It has gradually extended and now, due to longer life expectancy and the stress that puts on pensions, my husband I will both qualify to retire at 67. (Unless we choose early retirement like Adam... but the government pension won't pay out early)

Our children, currently, won't get a government pension until they're 70.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lived in Thailand for a couple of years!
> It's a great place, though i'm not fond of Bangkok.
> But Morocco is nearer to the UK in case of emergencies.


If I was to move if need good medical services near by and access to ostomy supplies. 

I have actually considered Australia before. Even looked at all the steps I'd need to go through to do it.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> When I started work, retirement for women was 60 and for men 65.
> 
> It has gradually extended and now, due to longer life expectancy and the stress that puts on pensions, my husband I will both qualify to retire at 67. (Unless we choose early retirement like Adam... but the government pension won't pay out early)
> 
> Our children, currently, won't get a government pension until they're 70.


Ohh. Here its 60 now bill has been passed in parliament I think for age limit 62. But here when you complete 25 years service in any government department you can get retirement and some amount as well pension too.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> When I started work, retirement for women was 60 and for men 65.
> 
> It has gradually extended and now, due to longer life expectancy and the stress that puts on pensions, my husband I will both qualify to retire at 67. (Unless we choose early retirement like Adam... but the government pension won't pay out early)
> 
> Our children, currently, won't get a government pension until they're 70.


I'm not counting on a government check at all. I doubt there will be one when I get there. I also am not counting on my 401K because that can vanish also. I am hoping to flip a few houses and get a good paying job so that I can have enough hard cash to support me whe. I retire. The rest if I have them will be a bonus. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Ohh. Here its 60 now bill has been passed in parliament I think for age limit 62. But here when you complete 25 years service in any government department you can get retirement and some amount as well pension too.


It's unsustainable as people live longer. Here in the UK it was always 40 years service for a full pension. Where you are, average life expectancy has been shorter. I am afraid there will be some nasty shocks to come for your country.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Ok guys. It's time for me to sleep. Will catch up things here tomorrow. Good night everyone and take a lot of care. Love you guys [emoji173][emoji8]


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Ohh. Here its 60 now bill has been passed in parliament I think for age limit 62. But here when you complete 25 years service in any government department you can get retirement and some amount as well pension too.


I think 20 years if you are working for the government here in the US also gives you a retirement. I know the military does but I believe that goes for postal works and such also.


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Ok guys. It's time for me to sleep. Will catch up things here tomorrow. Good night everyone and take a lot of care. Love you guys [emoji173][emoji8]


Sleep well Raqib. Not see you tomorrow


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Ok guys. It's time for me to sleep. Will catch up things here tomorrow. Good night everyone and take a lot of care. Love you guys [emoji173][emoji8]


Good night.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> It's unsustainable as people live longer. Here in the UK it was always 40 years service for a full pension. Where you are, average life expectancy has been shorter. I am afraid there will be some nasty shocks to come for your country.


Average life is 60 or 65 I forgot the correct figure.
But its not new rule of 25 years service. Its implemented even I don't know when but very very old. May be when its separated from India.


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> I think 20 years if you are working for the government here in the US also gives you a retirement. I know the military does but I believe that goes for postal works and such also.


Maybe, I have no idea about this rule in your country.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well Raqib. Not see you tomorrow


Why not?[emoji848][emoji1]


----------



## Yvonne G

Raqib Farid said:


> Why not?[emoji848][emoji1]


Because it's blacker than pitch in here. That's why we refer you to the yellyfish, as they glow in the dark.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, as much as I'm enjoying this scintillating conversation, I really must go. My vacuum cleaner awaits!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Because it's blacker than pitch in here. That's why we refer you to the yellyfish, as they glow in the dark.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I love dinosaurs!


Amazing ! A Dinosaur Bee ! I love her.
Thank you Adam. The DB is beautiful. But I think she is unable to fly. To overweight.... like me


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Well, as much as I'm enjoying this scintillating conversation, I really must go. My vacuum cleaner awaits!


Good luck. Hope the chore does not suck too much lol.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Amazing ! A Dinosaur Bee ! I love her.
> Thank you Adam. The DB is beautiful. But I think she is unable to fly. To overweight.... like me


Welcome back!!!! [emoji847][emoji219][emoji219]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Yvonne G said:


> Because it's blacker than pitch in here. That's why we refer you to the yellyfish, as they glow in the dark.


But here guys, your inner soul glows. So I'm not frightened of dark [emoji1][emoji23][emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Ohh I see. Its expensive here too.
> But we use automatic machines along with dryer. Here every electronic equipment is 220 volts. While in other countries I heard they are of 110 volts.


No, in Germany it also 220 volts.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> That's good. Teaching is a very dignified passion. I used to teach boys/girls of Class 9,10,11&12 at home. Now I got job about one and half years ago at District & Sessions Court as Clerk of Court (C.O.C) (also knows as incharge of court or Chief Ministerial Officer Of Court) by the grace of God.


That sounds to be a very good employment.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Okay.  I like the word "maiden", but when it sounds too old and too poetic I use the word "girl". No problem.
> Thank you, Bea.



I like the word Mädchen. Especially “Mädchen aus Pankow”  (I stayed in Pankow once, and listened to Udo Lindenberg.)


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> We also have a women (Maid) for laundry.


In Germany you will find no woman that would make the washing by hand. You can find a woman to clean the house but not for washing clothes by hand.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I have solar. Just thought I'd toss that into the mix.


Solar is fine. Solar is the future. No nuclear power plant. Me thinks.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And to be fair, solar panels are more common over here too now. We have considered getting them on our house, but the cost outweighs the benefits for us at the moment. I know they're environmentally more friendly, but we would lose financially big time at the moment.
> 
> Wind energy is very popular over here too. There are many wind farms, especially in coastal waters.


Wind farms are popular here too but it is said that they disturb and kill birds.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Welcome back!!!! [emoji847][emoji219][emoji219]


Thank you Dan.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Solar is fine. Solar is the future. No nuclear power plant. Me thinks.


That's what I was originally wanting to do with my life. Nuclear engineering. Lol


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Ok guys. It's time for me to sleep. Will catch up things here tomorrow. Good night everyone and take a lot of care. Love you guys [emoji173][emoji8]


Good night and sleep well. We love you too my gal. LOL !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Why not?[emoji848][emoji1]


Oh, you are still new to some habits of the CDR. We are saying: Hope not to see you tomorrow, but mean the opposit !
Hope to see you tomorrow !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> That's what I was originally wanting to do with my life. Nuclear engineering. Lol


It is no fault to work there, but it is not the future for energy.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I like the word Mädchen. Especially “Mädchen aus Pankow”  (I stayed in Pankow once, and listened to Udo Lindenberg.)


You know Udo Lindenberg ? You are really a child of "universe".


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> It is no fault to work there, but it is not the future for energy.


I actually think the future of energy is hydroelectric. But just dams and such either. Learning how to utilize the tidal forces and using rivers where there is natural current strong enough to create power.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I actually think the future of energy is hydroelectric. But just dams and such either. Learning how to utilize the tidal forces and using rivers where there is natural current strong enough to create power.


Why not. All is better than nuclear power.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Why not. All is better than nuclear power.



I disagree. Fossil fuels are the bad ones for pollution. They are far worse than nuclear power. The problem with nuclear is that it’s great while it generates, but what do you fo with used fuel?

Anyway we had better stop before we get told off for political discussion [emoji849]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I disagree. Fossil fuels are the bad ones for pollution. They are far worse than nuclear power. The problem with nuclear is that it’s great while it generates, but what do you fo with used fuel?
> 
> Anyway we had better stop before we get told off for political discussion [emoji849]


I think that it is no political discussion, it is a discussion of pollution control, but it is okay to stop it.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I disagree. Fossil fuels are the bad ones for pollution. They are far worse than nuclear power. The problem with nuclear is that it’s great while it generates, but what do you fo with used fuel?
> 
> Anyway we had better stop before we get told off for political discussion [emoji849]


Using fossils for power [emoji44][emoji31][emoji32][emoji33]



Yes we should change subjects. That's just too dark. Even for CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay, I understand. It makes your washing really difficult and exhausting !
> What would happen if you use more than 50 ltrs / person water ? How can the consumption be controlled ? I think you have special watermeter like I have too, but my water consumption is controlled and billed only once in a year.


Wow. Only once a year. They bill us once a month. Basically there is a meter and they read it once a month then bill us. For a household of four for about a months consumption you are allowed 6000ltrs. If you go over that you must have an exceptional reason and or they will put in a device which will switch your water off once you get to a certain consumption point. So my family we check our water meter every couple of days to see that we are still within our quota. Of course if we can save any water like doing the washing the way I did. It will help to put day zero that little bit further away until we can hopefully receive some rain.


----------



## Bambam1989

Stuart S. said:


> lol it’s a Cowboy hat, one of the iconic symbols of Texas. It’s the “Texas” touch on the Tower. They’re not worn near as much as they used to but they’re making a come back.


My husband feels naked without his cowboy hat (remember we are from Texas)


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


>


[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Would it be possible to take it to the laundramat?


Probably. But then you are still using municipal water from the dams. And we are supposed to be trying to save as much water as possible. Whether we are at home or work or wherever you are. On a good note the place we are going to tomorrow and Saturday and sunday don't have a water problem. So I can have a nice long hot shower. So looking forward to it. They also have a hot pool. My back and feet are going to be very very happy.[emoji322]


----------



## DE42

Glad I don't have 3 dogs lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm. I pay your winter costs of 200 Dollar every month the whole year trough without electric heating. I heat my house with heating oil and central heating.
> Can you imagine what I would have to pay if I would heat my house with electricity. It is expensive here and cheap in America I think.
> 
> Edit: I need a little bit more power than other people because of the heat lamps and lightning for my tortoises. It is really expensive here to have these high wattage bulbs for my torts.


Shame Sabine. Not nice to have to struggle all the time. There are alot of things that we take for granted until we don't have it anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> Thank you very much! Hope yours has been good thus far!


Hmmm. That is still debatable. It wasn't bad. Just very hard work. Lol I shouldn't complain. Lots of other people have it worse.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I have to leave this nice chat to look after my pets. They wait for me. Chicken need fresh water because the water is frozen. It is cold outside.... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> But my cats have heated rooms and are warm, safe and sound. But they want to be cuddled.
> See you all later I hope and have to catch up with a lot of posts and pictures.
> 
> CDR is heartwarming. I love you all.


Enjoy Sabine. I will be going to sleep soon. As it is late. So chat again when I can. As I am away for the next three days. So will probably not be checking in.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is my home!


Oops.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My gran had a twin tub washing machine and a mangle.
> Great fun!


Oh yes. That was the name. I couldn't remember it. It is hard work. Don't know if I would call it fun.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't have a washing machine.
> We used to have a woman come to do it but she has moved away so now we do all the washing by hand!


Okay. You win. You have it worse.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it isn't!
> Adam wants to stop, but wifey won't let him and Adam finds it difficult to say no to people who want help, horrible, ungrateful, rude people though they usually are.


[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Today I ran the risk of getting non-hodgkin's lymphoma. I sprayed outside my fences with Roundup. When I first started at zero dark thirty the air was as calm as can be, but just before I finished the second sprayer-ful a breeze kicked up. I still have more to do, but can't afford the over spray in the breeze.


What is round up?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So that's the formula? That's a whole lot more difficult than just opening a new window and asking my friend, Google, to tell me what it is.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> If I was to shoot for that goal I need to retire in 10 years. Yeah for some reason I don't believe that will happen unless I hit the lottery. Lol


I've already gone past it.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Ok guys. It's time for me to sleep. Will catch up things here tomorrow. Good night everyone and take a lot of care. Love you guys [emoji173][emoji8]


Sleep tight


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I actually think the future of energy is hydroelectric. But just dams and such either. Learning how to utilize the tidal forces and using rivers where there is natural current strong enough to create power.


That is if there is water.


----------



## CarolM

Ok cool. All caught up. Good night all. Not chat soon.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Ok cool. All caught up. Good night all. Not chat soon.


Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> If I was to move if need good medical services near by and access to ostomy supplies.
> 
> I have actually considered Australia before. Even looked at all the steps I'd need to go through to do it.


Have you visited Australia? 
I would love to go. 
One day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Ok guys. It's time for me to sleep. Will catch up things here tomorrow. Good night everyone and take a lot of care. Love you guys [emoji173][emoji8]


Night night, Raqib. 
Sweet dreams of cheese and coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Amazing ! A Dinosaur Bee ! I love her.
> Thank you Adam. The DB is beautiful. But I think she is unable to fly. To overweight.... like me


I can't fly either. 
And i'm really thin. 
Not fair.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have you visited Australia?
> I would love to go.
> One day.


Not yet. It's high on my list of places to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Solar is fine. Solar is the future. No nuclear power plant. Me thinks.


But i love mushrooms!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wind farms are popular here too but it is said that they disturb and kill birds.


And ruin skylines!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You know Udo Lindenberg ? You are really a child of "universe".


My motto : 
I am not just a student of palaeontology but a Professor of a far greater philosophy of which palaeontology is but a part. 
I am a Citizen of the Universe and a Gentleman to boot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Using fossils for power [emoji44][emoji31][emoji32][emoji33]
> View attachment 229761
> 
> 
> Yes we should change subjects. That's just too dark. Even for CDR.


Nice picture of _Daspletosaurus! _
Marvelous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband feels naked without his cowboy hat (remember we are from Texas)


I also feel naked without a hat. 
But then my head is becoming increasingly naked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Enjoy Sabine. I will be going to sleep soon. As it is late. So chat again when I can. As I am away for the next three days. So will probably not be checking in.


I forget. 
Where are you going?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What is round up?



It’s a weedkiller based on Glyphosate and somewhat controversial in Europe where it came so close to being banned at the end of last year. 

Article from The Guardian here


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also feel naked without a hat.
> But then my head is becoming increasingly naked.


I laughed at this more than I should have lol


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice picture of _Daspletosaurus! _
> Marvelous.


Thank the Google god's lol

We have a fossil museum close by. I should go some time and get you some pics


----------



## Moozillion

SHE'S HOME!!!!! 

She did not like the looks of her new basking platform, but she quickly dived to her favorite spot under her heat lamp and is there now .


----------



## Moozillion

I’m surprised at myself that I’m terribly nervous about Jacques being back in her tank. I’m trying to second guess anything that could go wrong. [emoji51]
I need to quit staring at her and go do some chores or something. [emoji38]


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!
> 
> She did not like the looks of her new basking platform, but she quickly dived to her favorite spot under her heat lamp and is there now .
> 
> View attachment 229771



She knows she’s back home and that will help her tremendously! I think it’s okay if you sit and watch her for a while! She’s been gone so you deserve it! I’m so glad she’s back home!

Poor Spur has been neglected the last 2 days, he hasn’t gotten near the attention he normally does, work has been busy and now I’m about to take Willow to her gymnastics class. Busy times on the Suddeth Homefront [emoji41]


----------



## Stuart S.

I’ll have to eat caught up this evening!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thank the Google god's lol
> 
> We have a fossil museum close by. I should go some time and get you some pics


Please do. 
I should like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!
> 
> She did not like the looks of her new basking platform, but she quickly dived to her favorite spot under her heat lamp and is there now .
> 
> View attachment 229771


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lovely to see you gorgeous girl
Welcome home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I’m surprised at myself that I’m terribly nervous about Jacques being back in her tank. I’m trying to second guess anything that could go wrong. [emoji51]
> I need to quit staring at her and go do some chores or something. [emoji38]


No.
Stare at Jacques. 
I would.


----------



## Moozillion

Stuart S. said:


> She knows she’s back home and that will help her tremendously! I think it’s okay if you sit and watch her for a while! She’s been gone so you deserve it! I’m so glad she’s back home!
> 
> Poor Spur has been neglected the last 2 days, he hasn’t gotten near the attention he normally does, work has been busy and now I’m about to take Willow to her gymnastics class. Busy times on the Suddeth Homefront [emoji41]



Thank you, Stuart! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lovely to see you gorgeous girl
> Welcome home.



Thank you so much, Adam!!!! 
[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much, Adam!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


How's she doing? Setteling in?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> No, in Germany it also 220 volts.


Then I must be miss-informed[emoji848]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> That sounds to be a very good employment.


Yeah its a good employment and very few get this job. And the post that I have is hired after 20 years. Here COC are not appointed directly. They appoint clerks then they got promotions for other posts and after long time then for COC. [emoji4]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> In Germany you will find no woman that would make the washing by hand. You can find a woman to clean the house but not for washing clothes by hand.


I see. Here they work for washing cloths as well. But they normally prefer to work on those houses who have machines or machines with dryer, but completely by hand without even using washing machines they ask for high wages as well they don't prefer to work on those houses.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Solar is fine. Solar is the future. No nuclear power plant. Me thinks.


Agreed. Solar is a good source for producing power.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Good night and sleep well. We love you too my gal. LOL !!!!


Hahaha [emoji23]
What's gal? [emoji23] 
Lol[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Oh, you are still new to some habits of the CDR. We are saying: Hope not to see you tomorrow, but mean the opposit !
> Hope to see you tomorrow !


Yeah I thought you have to go somewhere or will have a busy day. We also say these kind of sentences to each other here. Didn't expected with you guys [emoji23][emoji23]. I thought they are only spoken here [emoji1]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!
> 
> She did not like the looks of her new basking platform, but she quickly dived to her favorite spot under her heat lamp and is there now .
> 
> View attachment 229771


She is so beautiful. And congrats. [emoji108]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> How's she doing? Setteling in?


Yes!!!! She has spent all afternoon in her favorite spot on the bottom of the tank, but under her heat lamp!


----------



## Moozillion

Raqib Farid said:


> She is so beautiful. And congrats. [emoji108]


Thank you, Raqib!


----------



## Stuart S.

Here’s our 2 year Old’s new “pet”meet Red lol she picked out the name


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 229788
> View attachment 229789
> 
> 
> Here’s our 2 year Old’s new “pet”meet Red lol she picked out the name


Beauty!

I will share pics of my Green Parrot. I have it since 2003-4. Going office its 07:31 AM. Will be back and catch up with you guys.
See you later [emoji6]


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Beauty!
> 
> I will share pics of my Green Parrot. I have it since 2003-4. Going office its 07:31 AM. Will be back and catch up with you guys.
> See you later [emoji6]



Looking forward to it! We’re laying in bed at 8:33PM lol


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It's funny how little snippets of things you learned in school keep coming back to you. I remember studding poems from "Old Pussum's Book of Practcal Cats" by TS Eliot long before anyone thought of writing a very famous musical featuring the poems! I know McAvity off by heart pretty much!
> 
> And, less fun, the words of Wilfred Owen's "Dulce et decorum est pro patri mori" remain with me too - First World War poetry the latin translates into "It is a sweet and fitting thing to die for one's country"


Yes! I know what you mean!!!! For unknown reasons I remember the opening lines of the Gettysburg Address (given by President Lincoln at the start of the American Civil War) and all of the poem Ozymandias! 
Oh, yes, and a little Shakespeare too: "Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow creeps in this petty pace from day to day to the last syllable of recorded time. And all our yesterdays have lighted fools the way to dusty death. Out, out brief candle! Life's but a walking shadow. A poor player that struts and frets his hour upon the stage then is heard no more. It is a tale told by an idiot: full of sound and fury, signifying nothing."


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> Looking forward to it! We’re laying in bed at 8:33PM lol


Lol[emoji1]
About 13 hours difference.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> When I drove back from Arizona we came though Texas and I'd swear it was half the trip just crossing that state lol. There is a Whole Lot of nothing in between cities and towns there also.


Yes- I've driven in Texas and thought I was stuck on some sort of endless treadmill...


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Today I ran the risk of getting non-hodgkin's lymphoma. I sprayed outside my fences with Roundup. When I first started at zero dark thirty the air was as calm as can be, but just before I finished the second sprayer-ful a breeze kicked up. I still have more to do, but can't afford the over spray in the breeze.


 Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> 50Hz pretty much everywhere.
> 
> Many countries had their initial power infrastructures and standards from a colonial past. So you tend to find power standards match the country that was their colonial ancestor if there was one 100 years ago.
> 
> Subsequent standardisation would be to conform for trade reasons. So here in the UK we used to be at 240V, but standardised at 220V to come into line with where we buy our appliances - the European Union.
> 
> Canada will have had a British past, but buys most appliances via the US so conforms to USA standards. Bizarrely this leads to them using ovens in Fahrenheit even though they use Celsius to measure temperatures generally
> 
> My father worked in the power industry. I'm a power generation bore


 LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> When I started work, retirement for women was 60 and for men 65.
> 
> It has gradually extended and now, due to longer life expectancy and the stress that puts on pensions, my husband I will both qualify to retire at 67. (Unless we choose early retirement like Adam... but the government pension won't pay out early)
> 
> Our children, currently, won't get a government pension until they're 70.


I "retired" at 61 because I was burned out and could draw a pension by that time. But I couldn't stand not working and feeling useful...and there's a BIG difference between a salary and a pension!!!!!! So I picked up some part time work- about half time and that works well. I feel useful, have some structure to may day and a few extra pennies to make ends meet more comfortably!  If things go on as they are, I'd be happy keeping this work for quite a few years yet.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, it's only 9:00 pm here but I've had an emotionally draining day. I am SO HAPPY to have Jacques home again!
Thanks once again to ALL of the love and support you all sent to me and Jacques!
Good night, all!
HUGS!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 229788
> View attachment 229789
> 
> 
> Here’s our 2 year Old’s new “pet”meet Red lol she picked out the name


But i'm confused! 
There's two fish here? 
(nice fish)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's only 9:00 pm here but I've had an emotionally draining day. I am SO HAPPY to have Jacques home again!
> Thanks once again to ALL of the love and support you all sent to me and Jacques!
> Good night, all!
> HUGS!!!


HUGS ! ! 
And to Jacques as well, of course 
Night, night, Mooz, today was a result!


----------



## Stuart S.

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's only 9:00 pm here but I've had an emotionally draining day. I am SO HAPPY to have Jacques home again!
> Thanks once again to ALL of the love and support you all sent to me and Jacques!
> Good night, all!
> HUGS!!!



Rest well knowing your baby is home!


----------



## Stuart S.

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But i'm confused!
> There's two fish here?
> (nice fish)



Lol “Nemo” was an decorative picked out by the princess


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I forget.
> Where are you going?


Piekenierskloof Mountain Resort


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!
> 
> She did not like the looks of her new basking platform, but she quickly dived to her favorite spot under her heat lamp and is there now .
> 
> View attachment 229771


[emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji307]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lovely to see you gorgeous girl
> Welcome home.


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Stare at Jacques.
> I would.


Ditto again


----------



## CarolM

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 229788
> View attachment 229789
> 
> 
> Here’s our 2 year Old’s new “pet”meet Red lol she picked out the name


Red is stunning. Would love to get one of those.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Well, it's only 9:00 pm here but I've had an emotionally draining day. I am SO HAPPY to have Jacques home again!
> Thanks once again to ALL of the love and support you all sent to me and Jacques!
> Good night, all!
> HUGS!!!


Hugs back at ya and Jacques. Enjoy your time with her today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stuart S. said:


> Lol “Nemo” was an decorative picked out by the princess


Oh, I see. 
Silly me. 
So, which one's Nemo? 
And which one's Red?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Piekenierskloof Mountain Resort


Wow! 
Don't forget to post pics when you get back and make especially sure to have a super time.


----------



## Raqib Farid

This is my parrot. And I have this since 2003 or 2004.
It speaks our language. 
Love him so much [emoji173]


----------



## Raqib Farid

This is my red eared slipper turtle. Bought it about 2 or 3 weeks ago before my toothless (Russian tortoise)


----------



## Raqib Farid

And this one is Sea turtle.
Bought it about 1 month ago.

But in all these 3 turtles/tortoise my favorite is Russian tortoise baby (toothless)


Edit: parrot has its own worth. Cant compare him with any other. [emoji173]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My motto :
> I am not just a student of palaeontology but a Professor of a far greater philosophy of which palaeontology is but a part.
> I am a Citizen of the Universe and a Gentleman to boot.


I knew there was something fishy about your motto!
https://goo.gl/images/TZPEdK


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!
> 
> She did not like the looks of her new basking platform, but she quickly dived to her favorite spot under her heat lamp and is there now .
> 
> View attachment 229771



Hello, gorgeous!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I’m surprised at myself that I’m terribly nervous about Jacques being back in her tank. I’m trying to second guess anything that could go wrong. [emoji51]
> I need to quit staring at her and go do some chores or something. [emoji38]



Worrying is natural, unfortunately. But, Bea, you’re a great turtle mom. And tort mom. Let it go. You can know or control everything.  Go do some chores.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Finally checking in properly. Daughter is back at school, and I had my yoga lesson earlier. The sun is shining. Planning to have another cup of coffee. Should probably do some work too, but as a Russian saying goes, “Work is not a wolf — it won’t run away into the woods.”


----------



## Raqib Farid

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my parrot. And I have this since 2003 or 2004.
> It speaks our language.
> Love him so much [emoji173]
> View attachment 229798


And he lost his 1 leg. A long hair wrapped on his leg and he started to cut it we didn't notice. It started to bleed. When we saw his leg was bleeding very badly. Then we cut hair that can easily be cut. Then we used a piece of cloths along with medicine to cover it. After some days it dried he then cut all of his leg by his own. And since now he is one legged parrot [emoji1][emoji1][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]

Its about 6-7 months or more ago.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Finally checking in properly. Daughter is back at school, and I had my yoga lesson earlier. The sun is shining. Planning to have another cup of coffee. Should probably do some work too, but as a Russian saying goes, “Work is not a wolf — it won’t run away into the woods.”


Good morning. How are you?
What do you do?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my red eared slipper turtle. Bought it about 2 or 3 weeks ago before my toothless (Russian tortoise)
> View attachment 229799


Slider. I think, not slipper 
By hand slipped [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Good morning. How are you?
> What do you do?



Good morning! I’ve been reading your posts about your temps of around 15-20C with a healthy dose of jealousy  I do some freelance work at the moment. 
Sorry about your parrot. Does it hurt him to have just one leg?


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Slider. I think, not slipper
> By hand slipped [emoji23][emoji23]


Oh, you didn’t mean this:


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Good morning! I’ve been reading your posts about your temps of around 15-20C with a healthy dose of jealousy  I do some freelance work at the moment.
> Sorry about your parrot. Does it hurt him to have just one leg?


Hahahaha.
Why what's temp in your City?

It hurt him that time. But now he is fine doing well. Thanks God. I was so worried about him. Now he is totally fine [emoji173][emoji4]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you didn’t mean this:
> View attachment 229801


Hahaha absolutely not [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahahaha.
> Why what's temp in your City?
> 
> It hurt him that time. But now he is fine doing well. Thanks God. I was so worried about him. Now he is totally fine [emoji173][emoji4]



I’m in Denmark now; it’s -1. 
Which city are you from? I seem to remember reading both Karachi and Lahore, but I forget now...


----------



## Kristoff

I’d like to show off. A year (or two?) ago I took a picture of my girl’s three generations — only hands. The place where we lived in Turkey is famous for its tangerines. A week ago I was given a gift code from a printing company to test their product. So, arriving today, is that special picture, on an aluminum sheet. I like!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> I’d like to show off. A year (or two?) ago I took a picture of my girl’s three generations — only hands. The place where we lived in Turkey is famous for its tangerines. A week ago I was given a gift code from a printing company to test their product. So, arriving today, is that special picture, on an aluminum sheet. I like!
> View attachment 229817



P.S. I’m not wearing my wedding band. The silly thing shrank over the years. (And not that my fingers became too plump!)


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> I’m in Denmark now; it’s -1.
> Which city are you from? I seem to remember reading both Karachi and Lahore, but I forget now...


I am from Karachi.
Woah -1! [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow. Only once a year. They bill us once a month. Basically there is a meter and they read it once a month then bill us. For a household of four for about a months consumption you are allowed 6000ltrs. If you go over that you must have an exceptional reason and or they will put in a device which will switch your water off once you get to a certain consumption point. So my family we check our water meter every couple of days to see that we are still within our quota. Of course if we can save any water like doing the washing the way I did. It will help to put day zero that little bit further away until we can hopefully receive some rain.


That makes the difference:In Germany there is enough water. You can fill your swimming pool ( when you have one ) every other day ( exaggerated said ) and no one will stop you if you pay for it. You can wash your car or take water for your garden as much as you like.
You have not enough water and must safe it. 
I am afraid that someday in future wars will be fight about water resources.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband feels naked without his cowboy hat (remember we are from Texas)


That`s funny ! I heard men from Texas are born with a hat on their head....


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> That makes the difference:In Germany there is enough water. You can fill your swimming pool ( when you have one ) every other day ( exaggerated said ) and no one will stop you if you pay for it. You can wash your car or take water for your garden as much as you like.
> You have not enough water and must safe it.
> I am afraid that someday in future wars will be fight about water resources.


Agreed. Next war will be about water.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HUGS ! !
> And to Jacques as well, of course
> Night, night, Mooz, today was a result!



Indeed!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my parrot. And I have this since 2003 or 2004.
> It speaks our language.
> Love him so much [emoji173]
> View attachment 229798



WOW!!!![emoji2] BEAUTIFUL bird!!!![emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Worrying is natural, unfortunately. But, Bea, you’re a great turtle mom. And tort mom. Let it go. You can know or control everything.  Go do some chores.



THANKS, Elena! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Probably. But then you are still using municipal water from the dams. And we are supposed to be trying to save as much water as possible. Whether we are at home or work or wherever you are. On a good note the place we are going to tomorrow and Saturday and sunday don't have a water problem. So I can have a nice long hot shower. So looking forward to it. They also have a hot pool. My back and feet are going to be very very happy.[emoji322]


Enjoy your shower and swimming in a pool. You deserve it !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Glad I don't have 3 dogs lol.
> View attachment 229767


A little dog could still have place on your chest.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I’d like to show off. A year (or two?) ago I took a picture of my girl’s three generations — only hands. The place where we lived in Turkey is famous for its tangerines. A week ago I was given a gift code from a printing company to test their product. So, arriving today, is that special picture, on an aluminum sheet. I like!
> View attachment 229817



WONDERFUL photo!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Shame Sabine. Not nice to have to struggle all the time. There are alot of things that we take for granted until we don't have it anymore.


That`s true.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> P.S. I’m not wearing my wedding band. The silly thing shrank over the years. (And not that my fingers became too plump!)


Ooops, mine is shrunken too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't fly either.
> And i'm really thin.
> Not fair.


Thank you my friend. You are so nice to me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My motto :
> I am not just a student of palaeontology but a Professor of a far greater philosophy of which palaeontology is but a part.
> I am a Citizen of the Universe and a Gentleman to boot.


True. I think you are, Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice picture of _Daspletosaurus! _
> Marvelous.


Do you know all dinosaurs with their names ???


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I laughed at this more than I should have lol


A "real" man needs no hair:
Telly Savalas alias Kojak.









He was the "dream" of a million women.


----------



## Stuart S.

CarolM said:


> Red is stunning. Would love to get one of those.



I hope he sticks around for a little while!  They’re great little fish!


----------



## Stuart S.

Kristoff said:


> I’d like to show off. A year (or two?) ago I took a picture of my girl’s three generations — only hands. The place where we lived in Turkey is famous for its tangerines. A week ago I was given a gift code from a printing company to test their product. So, arriving today, is that special picture, on an aluminum sheet. I like!
> View attachment 229817



That’s beautiful and very special!


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> And he lost his 1 leg. A long hair wrapped on his leg and he started to cut it we didn't notice. It started to bleed. When we saw his leg was bleeding very badly. Then we cut hair that can easily be cut. Then we used a piece of cloths along with medicine to cover it. After some days it dried he then cut all of his leg by his own. And since now he is one legged parrot [emoji1][emoji1][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Its about 6-7 months or more ago.



Those are very smart birds!! They can be loud too huh lol


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!
> 
> She did not like the looks of her new basking platform, but she quickly dived to her favorite spot under her heat lamp and is there now .
> 
> View attachment 229771


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Jaques is home again. Is her neck longer ?
She has a neck like a little giraffe
Welcome home little turtle-giraffe.


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> And this one is Sea turtle.
> Bought it about 1 month ago.
> 
> But in all these 3 turtles/tortoise my favorite is Russian tortoise baby (toothless)
> View attachment 229800
> 
> Edit: parrot has its own worth. Cant compare him with any other. [emoji173]



You have a sea turtle?!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> Those are very smart birds!! They can be loud too huh lol


Yup. Love them.[emoji1]


----------



## Stuart S.

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Finally checking in properly. Daughter is back at school, and I had my yoga lesson earlier. The sun is shining. Planning to have another cup of coffee. Should probably do some work too, but as a Russian saying goes, “Work is not a wolf — it won’t run away into the woods.”



Good morning!!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I’m surprised at myself that I’m terribly nervous about Jacques being back in her tank. I’m trying to second guess anything that could go wrong. [emoji51]
> I need to quit staring at her and go do some chores or something. [emoji38]


Poor worried tort-mommy ! All is good, you will see. Take a deep breath and *enjoy* your little girl is back !


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> You have a sea turtle?!


Yes![emoji848]
Something wrong in it?


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Yes![emoji848]
> Something wrong in it?



No! I’ve just never known anyone that’s had one! lol what do you keep it in? What kind is it? I love sea turtles, I swam with them in Hawaii, it was incredible


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> No! I’ve just never known anyone that’s had one! lol what do you keep it in? What kind is it? I love sea turtles, I swam with them in Hawaii, it was incredible


Hahaha. I don't have proper arrangement for him. I keep him with Gold fish in aquarium. 
I didn't want to buy him, but I was buying helmet and I saw these beautiful creatures swimming in a small pot with Gold fish. So I bought both of them. [emoji173]
He is a baby turtle. He is about only 2 or 2.5 inches long


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> No! I’ve just never known anyone that’s had one! lol what do you keep it in? What kind is it? I love sea turtles, I swam with them in Hawaii, it was incredible


And about kind I don't know. May be he belongs to Arabian Sea. Or any other. I haven't searched about him to which kind he belongs yet.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 229788
> View attachment 229789
> 
> 
> Here’s our 2 year Old’s new “pet”meet Red lol she picked out the name


What nice ! "Red" found "Nemo" !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Piekenierskloof Mountain Resort


It`s looking very nice and comfortable. Have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I see.
> Silly me.
> So, which one's Nemo?
> And which one's Red?


Don`t you know the movie Finding Nemo ??? It is a cute movie for children or childish adult like me 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finding_Nemo


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Don`t you know the movie Finding Nemo ??? It is a cute movie for children or childish adult like me
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finding_Nemo


Yup its a good movie and finding Dory is also a good sequel to it.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my parrot. And I have this since 2003 or 2004.
> It speaks our language.
> Love him so much [emoji173]
> View attachment 229798


I think he is a Rose-ringed parakeet. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose-ringed_parakeet


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I think he is a Rose-ringed parakeet.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose-ringed_parakeet


I don't know his kind too. But its common here, many people pet it. But they are not loyal and fly away. And we call them 'Mitthu' by love. [emoji173]
Edit: and yes you are right its Rose ringed parakeet.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> And this one is Sea turtle.
> Bought it about 1 month ago.
> 
> But in all these 3 turtles/tortoise my favorite is Russian tortoise baby (toothless)
> View attachment 229800
> 
> Edit: parrot has its own worth. Cant compare him with any other. [emoji173]


A sea turtle ? It will grow very big. Can sea turtles be kept in a tank ?


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahaha. I don't have proper arrangement for him. I keep him with Gold fish in aquarium.
> I didn't want to buy him, but I was buying helmet and I saw these beautiful creatures swimming in a small pot with Gold fish. So I bought both of them. [emoji173]
> He is a baby turtle. He is about only 2 or 2.5 inches long



What are you going to do with him when he gets big? Watching a bay sea turtle nest hatch is on my bucket list!


----------



## Stuart S.

Bee62 said:


> What nice ! "Red" found "Nemo" !



He did, I think Red thinks he has some competition lol


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Finally checking in properly. Daughter is back at school, and I had my yoga lesson earlier. The sun is shining. Planning to have another cup of coffee. Should probably do some work too, but as a Russian saying goes, “Work is not a wolf — it won’t run away into the woods.”


hahahahah...... In Germany we say: Work has no feet, it will not run away !


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> A sea turtle ? It will grow very big. Can sea turtles be kept in a tank ?


Yeah they grow very big. And No they should not. A normal rule I heard for them is if they are 1 inch long they need 1 gallon water and so on. If he will reach 8 inches length he will need 80 gallon water tank and a lot of space.

I don't know he will survive till then. They normally die here after some months cause they need lot of space for swimming. Let's see what will happen next. But atleast I give him a good surrounding and food instead of that small bowl where he was in sharing with Gold Fish [emoji19].


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> And he lost his 1 leg. A long hair wrapped on his leg and he started to cut it we didn't notice. It started to bleed. When we saw his leg was bleeding very badly. Then we cut hair that can easily be cut. Then we used a piece of cloths along with medicine to cover it. After some days it dried he then cut all of his leg by his own. And since now he is one legged parrot [emoji1][emoji1][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Its about 6-7 months or more ago.


He will need a one legged pirate for his owner ... We have had a one legged pirate here in the CDR but a few months ago he got lost in the darkness and was never seen again. Now the Leprechaun is his substitute.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’d like to show off. A year (or two?) ago I took a picture of my girl’s three generations — only hands. The place where we lived in Turkey is famous for its tangerines. A week ago I was given a gift code from a printing company to test their product. So, arriving today, is that special picture, on an aluminum sheet. I like!
> View attachment 229817


It is beautiful, Lena. I like it.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Yeah they grow very big. And No they should not. A normal rule I heard for them is if they are 1 inch long they need 1 gallon water and so on. If he will reach 8 inches length he will need 80 gallon water tank and a lot of space.
> 
> I don't know he will survive till then. They normally die here after some months cause they need lot of space for swimming. Let's see what will happen next. But atleast I give him a good surrounding and food instead of that small bowl where he was in sharing with Gold Fish [emoji19].


Can`t you bring him back to the ocean and set him free ? Maybe you can safe the life of the little turtle.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> What are you going to do with him when he gets big? Watching a bay sea turtle nest hatch is on my bucket list!


I will release him or give it to wild life or in zoo or any other place where he can survive or can live a good happy life instead of selling him to any other person who will keep him in few inches tank. But don't want to release him in sea. Cause if he will sick that time of releasing (And here no vet is available for turtles/tortoises) than releasing him in sea side will infect all other turtles and sea creatures too. So I don't know what to do with him. Cause I can't provide him so much space for swim.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Can`t you bring him back to the ocean and set him free ? Maybe you can safe the life of the little turtle.


I really want to. If I go to sea side I will release him instead of keeping him in a small tank where his life is miserable. But I think if he is sick then he will infect all other creatures too. This is the only reason for not releasing him in sea/ocean. I also read about some tortoises people release them in an island then they infect all other tortoises.
And cause of them I heard of tortoise who is only 1 left to his specie and is 70 years old. Not able to breed and no female is available for him as he is only the last of his kind. [emoji26]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> He will need a one legged pirate for his owner ... We have had a one legged pirate here in the CDR but a few months ago he got lost in the darkness and was never seen again. Now the Leprechaun is his substitute.


Hahaha[emoji1]
Yup one legged pirate.[emoji23]
Whenever I read this word it reminds me of Pirates of the Caribbean movie. Love it.[emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Raqib Farid

By the way I have all three major kinds of turtles.
That are:
Turtle who live in sea/Oceans
Terrapin who live in fresh water lake, spend some time in water and land for basking.
Tortoise who live on land.

So I have all these 3 [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Moozillion

Raqib Farid said:


> And about kind I don't know. May be he belongs to Arabian Sea. Or any other. I haven't searched about him to which kind he belongs yet.


Hi, Raqib!
I'm so glad you rescued those little guys!!!!!
Yes, your thoughts are right: he belongs in the sea.
ALL the sea turtles get REALLY BIG- far bigger than any pet turtles. And he needs to be in sea water, which is salty, but it MUST be the CORRECT amount of salt.
I have never heard of anyone keeping sea turtles as pets because it is illegal to have them here in America. The reason for that is that they are endangered- there are fewer and fewer of them. 
If they don't get back in the sea, they will die. They may die slowly, but they will die. 

You have a good heart for wanting to rescue them!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Raqib Farid said:


> I really want to. If I go to sea side I will release him instead of keeping him in a small tank where his life is miserable. But I think if he is sick then he will infect all other creatures too. This is the only reason for not releasing him in sea/ocean. I also read about some tortoises people release them in an island then they infect all other tortoises.
> And cause of them I heard of tortoise who is only 1 left to his specie and is 70 years old. Not able to breed and no female is available for him as he is only the last of his kind. [emoji26]


Since he is so small, he only hatched a short time ago. I doubt he has any infections because the inside of the egg is sterile.


----------



## Moozillion

Today Jacques is resting UNDER her basking platform where she is held up by the plastic plants. She very easily sticks her head out to breathe and look around. I think she is still settling in, and she's not begging for food, so I'm not offering her anything today. I'm just going to let her rest and relax.  Even though her hospitalization was stressful for me, I imagine it was even MORE stressful for HER since she had NO IDEA what was going on- and felt bad, too.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Raqib!
> I'm so glad you rescued those little guys!!!!!
> Yes, your thoughts are right: he belongs in the sea.
> ALL the sea turtles get REALLY BIG- far bigger than any pet turtles. And he needs to be in sea water, which is salty, but it MUST be the CORRECT amount of salt.
> I have never heard of anyone keeping sea turtles as pets because it is illegal to have them here in America. The reason for that is that they are endangered- there are fewer and fewer of them.
> If they don't get back in the sea, they will die. They may die slowly, but they will die.
> 
> You have a good heart for wanting to rescue them!!!!


Hey! [emoji4]
Thanks
Yes you are right. They are illegal here too. But I think they sell them in black or I dont know how they get those. May be from Hawksbay (a beach here) where thousand of sea turtles come and lay eggs. May be they get these from their and supply them. Here even for tortoise license needed but due to non implementation of law people keep tortoises, sea turtles, snakes, and other animals, reptiles etc.

But now a days I heard wild life members are active. As they know about people selling turtles, tortoises they fine them and even sometimes jail custody for selling them. 

If I have a vet of turtles available here, I will surely go to him for check up of my little sea turtle if he would say he is fine and good I will release him at sea side so he would enjoy his independent life. I am so sad when I sea those little hatchlings moving towards sea from land where they hatched to live their own independent life and people get them and the one who should live in sea, ocean is kept in a very small glass tank.[emoji22]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Moozillion said:


> Today Jacques is resting UNDER her basking platform where she is held up by the plastic plants. She very easily sticks her head out to breathe and look around. I think she is still settling in, and she's not begging for food, so I'm not offering her anything today. I'm just going to let her rest and relax.  Even though her hospitalization was stressful for me, I imagine it was even MORE stressful for HER since she had NO IDEA what was going on- and felt bad, too.


She will be fine in few days[emoji4]. May be its because of change of environment. I don't know very much so I will not say [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Moozillion said:


> Since he is so small, he only hatched a short time ago. I doubt he has any infections because the inside of the egg is sterile.


Really? Then I will release him. I will try to visit sea side soon.[emoji4]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my parrot. And I have this since 2003 or 2004.
> It speaks our language.
> Love him so much [emoji173]
> View attachment 229798


A beautiful bird! 
Does he get to fly around the house?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> This is my red eared slipper turtle. Bought it about 2 or 3 weeks ago before my toothless (Russian tortoise)
> View attachment 229799


Very pretty. 
What's the set up like?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> And this one is Sea turtle.
> Bought it about 1 month ago.
> 
> But in all these 3 turtles/tortoise my favorite is Russian tortoise baby (toothless)
> View attachment 229800
> 
> Edit: parrot has its own worth. Cant compare him with any other. [emoji173]


I'm not sure this is right? ? ? 
How on earth are you keeping this happy and healthy?
I'm not sure people should own these sea turtles without a lot of experience and a huge amount of space. 
It is lovely, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I knew there was something fishy about your motto!
> https://goo.gl/images/TZPEdK


Of course! 
Well spotted! 
POINTS ! ! ! 
Everything I am is from Doctor Who, I am a creation of the series.
The other bit is nicked and adapted from the Second Doctor


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A beautiful bird!
> Does he get to fly around the house?


Nope. They are not loyal. So I don't open him. But sometimes I close my room doors and release him so he flies in the room. [emoji173]


----------



## Stuart S.

Raqib Farid said:


> I will release him or give it to wild life or in zoo or any other place where he can survive or can live a good happy life instead of selling him to any other person who will keep him in few inches tank. But don't want to release him in sea. Cause if he will sick that time of releasing (And here no vet is available for turtles/tortoises) than releasing him in sea side will infect all other turtles and sea creatures too. So I don't know what to do with him. Cause I can't provide him so much space for swim.



Yeah I can’t imagine how much space they need but that’s really neat that you have a sea turtle lol I think they’re incredible!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pretty.
> What's the set up like?


Right now not a good setup. Just enough water that is double to his height. And an area for baking. He doesn't eat meat. All he is eating are leaves.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure this is right? ? ?
> How on earth are you keeping this happy and healthy?
> I'm not sure people should own these sea turtles without a lot of experience and a huge amount of space.
> It is lovely, though.


I told why I bought him. And I strongly agree with you. And I'm sure he is not happy. But the reason why I bought him I told.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Stuart S. said:


> Yeah I can’t imagine how much space they need but that’s really neat that you have a sea turtle lol I think they’re incredible!


Yeah. They are incredible.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> A sea turtle ? It will grow very big. Can sea turtles be kept in a tank ?


No, it needs salt water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Finally checking in properly. Daughter is back at school, and I had my yoga lesson earlier. The sun is shining. Planning to have another cup of coffee. Should probably do some work too, but as a Russian saying goes, “Work is not a wolf — it won’t run away into the woods.”


Nice saying. 
Good afternoon, Lena. 
Yoga seems to be "the Thing" in the Cold Dark Room just now. 
I'll have to give it a try. Sure I've got a book, somewhere..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’d like to show off. A year (or two?) ago I took a picture of my girl’s three generations — only hands. The place where we lived in Turkey is famous for its tangerines. A week ago I was given a gift code from a printing company to test their product. So, arriving today, is that special picture, on an aluminum sheet. I like!
> View attachment 229817


Beautiful! ! ! 
What an heirloom that will become . 
And the name tangerine come from Tanger, Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you know all dinosaurs with their names ???


No. 
There are lots, and it's not my specialist area. 
I know a lot, but far from all and they are constantly finding new ones and renaming old ones. 
It's very confusing. 
Good afternoon, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A "real" man needs no hair:
> Telly Savalas alias Kojak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the "dream" of a million women.


I have been the nightmare of a couple of dozen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahaha. I don't have proper arrangement for him. I keep him with Gold fish in aquarium.
> I didn't want to buy him, but I was buying helmet and I saw these beautiful creatures swimming in a small pot with Gold fish. So I bought both of them. [emoji173]
> He is a baby turtle. He is about only 2 or 2.5 inches long


He needs special conditions, a very special diet and marine salt water. 
And a LOT of space. 
What happened to the other one?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He needs special conditions, a very special diet and marine salt water.
> And a LOT of space.
> What happened to the other one?


I only bought 1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Don`t you know the movie Finding Nemo ??? It is a cute movie for children or childish adult like me
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finding_Nemo


I've heard of it and seen pictures. 
i'm only joking, I know that Nemo is the clown fish. 
Is there a character called Red as well?


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon room mates  how is everyone in the cdr


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Yeah they grow very big. And No they should not. A normal rule I heard for them is if they are 1 inch long they need 1 gallon water and so on. If he will reach 8 inches length he will need 80 gallon water tank and a lot of space.
> 
> I don't know he will survive till then. They normally die here after some months cause they need lot of space for swimming. Let's see what will happen next. But atleast I give him a good surrounding and food instead of that small bowl where he was in sharing with Gold Fish [emoji19].


He needs to be released back into the ocean, preferably in a place that is a known turtle beach. 
He will probably die anyway, but certainly will if you keep him. 
Animals are not toys or objects of interest to be shown off to people. 
We must keep animals responsibly and do research to ensure they have a happy, content and long life. 
Sea turtles should probably not be kept at all, certainly not as pets on a whim. 
When I rescued my Tidgy, the first thing i did, on the way home that night, was stop off at a Cyber cafe and research, research, research. (First time i found TFO, though i didn't join then). 
Golly!


----------



## DE42

They are calling for floods here. Not a cloud in the sky yet lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Today Jacques is resting UNDER her basking platform where she is held up by the plastic plants. She very easily sticks her head out to breathe and look around. I think she is still settling in, and she's not begging for food, so I'm not offering her anything today. I'm just going to let her rest and relax.  Even though her hospitalization was stressful for me, I imagine it was even MORE stressful for HER since she had NO IDEA what was going on- and felt bad, too.


Hopefully, after a little recuperation and rehabilitation, she'll be fine. 
Dear Jacques.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He needs to be released back into the ocean, preferably in a place that is a known turtle beach.
> He will probably die anyway, but certainly will if you keep him.
> Animals are not toys or objects of interest to be shown off to people.
> We must keep animals responsibly and do research to ensure they have a happy, content and long life.
> Sea turtles should probably not be kept at all, certainly not as pets on a whim.
> When I rescued my Tidgy, the first thing i did, on the way home that night, was stop off at a Cyber cafe and research, research, research. (First time i found TFO, though i didn't join then).
> Golly!


I know. And I already told I will. I read about them too but not much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hey! [emoji4]
> Thanks
> Yes you are right. They are illegal here too. But I think they sell them in black or I dont know how they get those. May be from Hawksbay (a beach here) where thousand of sea turtles come and lay eggs. May be they get these from their and supply them. Here even for tortoise license needed but due to non implementation of law people keep tortoises, sea turtles, snakes, and other animals, reptiles etc.
> 
> But now a days I heard wild life members are active. As they know about people selling turtles, tortoises they fine them and even sometimes jail custody for selling them.
> 
> If I have a vet of turtles available here, I will surely go to him for check up of my little sea turtle if he would say he is fine and good I will release him at sea side so he would enjoy his independent life. I am so sad when I sea those little hatchlings moving towards sea from land where they hatched to live their own independent life and people get them and the one who should live in sea, ocean is kept in a very small glass tank.[emoji22]


You must not buy these animals even if it is to 'save' them. It encourages the perpetuation of the trade and gives money to the criminals. If no one buys them they will stop. Report a seller to the police. Photograph them and publish on line. Shout at them. 
Here in Morocco it's the same. Tortoises are sold in my city as toys for children and rarely live long. I so want to buy them all to save them, knowing most will be dead in weeks. But i cannot save them all, won't give money to these people, so do a lot of shouting and educating , help care for a dozen or so tortoises in the area and teach. Slowly the word spreads. My city is now nearly free of this trade but other places, like Marrakech are places where you can but almost any kind of animal, from Invertebrates up to monkeys. 
Do not participate!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must not buy these animals even if it is to 'save' them. It encourages the perpetuation of the trade and gives money to the criminals. If no one buys them they will stop. Report a seller to the police. Photograph them and publish on line. Shout at them.
> Here in Morocco it's the same. Tortoises are sold in my city as toys for children and rarely live long. I so want to buy them all to save them, knowing most will be dead in weeks. But i cannot save them all, won't give money to these people, so do a lot of shouting and educating , help care for a dozen or so tortoises in the area and teach. Slowly the word spreads. My city is now nearly free of this trade but other places, like Marrakech are places where you can but almost any kind of animal, from Invertebrates up to monkeys.
> Do not participate!


Its not easy to do here. Things are very different in this region. As I told, I didn't want to buy it, I was buying helmet for my bike and I bought it. I didn't knew that time from what kind it belongs, whether its sea turtle or any other, even I didn't know what they eat or live, or other stuffs. I just bought it. Or you can say it was a mistake. I didn't know any thing about turtles that time as much as today I know about them. The 1st thing I did on that day was studying them. Then I came to know that it was a sea turtle. 

Do you know if they don't sale here these it doesn't matter. As in Hawksbey thousand of turtles come every year to lay eggs. People get their hatchlings and store them at home, stores, etc. 
Things are very much different here then people think. People are very different, environment is very different not the same as shown in news etc.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Yup. Love them.[emoji1]


I believe that you love that bird much. I kept birds when I was a child. Never thought about keeping birds in a cage. Today I would not keep a bird in a cage. Too less space for a wild animal that is made for having a lot of space and flying. I love watching birds living free.
I don`t want to be rude, only saying my opinion. I hope you understand this.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I believe that you love that bird much. I kept birds when I was a child. Never thought about keeping birds in a cage. Today I would not keep a bird in a cage. Too less space for a wild animal that is made for having a lot of space and flying. I love watching birds living free.
> I don`t want to be rude, only saying my opinion. I hope you understand this.


Yes. I understand. And even its not a good thing in our religion to keep independent birds in cage.

I have nothing to say on this. Cause wrong is wrong whether its me or whole world.
Its wrong to cage them I strongly agree with you. But here things are not in such way as they are in your countries. Here even dogs die by car/bike accidents. No one take them to hospital to safe their life. But not all people. Obviously there are many people who are very good and understand these points.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Yes![emoji848]
> Something wrong in it?


Sorry, but yes. 
As you mentioned, sea turtles mostly die in captivity of private people. Only big sea aqariums can keep them in a half acceptable way. To my opinion wales like orcas and dolphins and sea turtles should not be kept in captivity. 
Animals that cross the oceans round the world are not made for any tanks or pools, as big as they might be.
Sorry when you are upset about my opinion. I can appologize for writing it, but not for thinking this way.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but yes.
> As you mentioned, sea turtles mostly die in captivity of private people. Only big sea aqariums can keep them in a half acceptable way. To my opinion wales like orcas and dolphins and sea turtles should not be kept in captivity.
> Animals that cross the oceans round the world are not made for any tanks or pools, as big as they might be.
> Sorry when you are upset about my opinion. I can appologize for writing it, but not for thinking this way.


No need to apologize. You are right I already said. And I agree with Adam's too. I asked him this before those replies. I think I discussed this in detail. I always agree to right things. And I strongly agree with you and Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Its not easy to do here. Things are very different in this region. As I told, I didn't want to buy it, I was buying helmet for my bike and I bought it. I didn't knew that time from what kind it belongs, whether its sea turtle or any other, even I didn't know what they eat or live, or other stuffs. I just bought it. Or you can say it was a mistake. I didn't know any thing about turtles that time as much as today I know about them. The 1st thing I did on that day was studying them. Then I came to know that it was a sea turtle.
> 
> Do you know if they don't sale here these it doesn't matter. As in Hawksbey thousand of turtles come every year to lay eggs. People get their hatchlings and store them at home, stores, etc.
> Things are very much different here then people think. People are very different, environment is very different not the same as shown in news etc.


When there is no public organization who can protect the hatching sea turtles by law, a specie can become extinct in a few years. Only for people to have them for pet, but they are no pets.
That is very sad.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> When there is no public organization who can protect the hatching sea turtles by law, a specie can become extinct in a few years. Only for people to have them for pet, but they are no pets.
> That is very sad.


Yes. But Now wild life organization here is controlling this.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> No need to apologize. You are right I already said. And I agree with Adam's too. I asked him this before those replies. I think I discussed this in detail. I always agree to right things. And I strongly agree with you and Adam.


Thank you !  I don`t want do be rude to you. I only want to say something to this theme.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Thank you !  I don`t want do be rude to you. I only want to say something to this theme.


Mention not [emoji4]

I really appreciate and respect your opinion. [emoji108]


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> By the way I have all three major kinds of turtles.
> That are:
> Turtle who live in sea/Oceans
> Terrapin who live in fresh water lake, spend some time in water and land for basking.
> Tortoise who live on land.
> 
> So I have all these 3 [emoji1][emoji1]


I own the third biggest tortoise that lives on land: The Sulcata, or African Spurred Tortoise
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_spurred_tortoise


----------



## Raqib Farid

By the way guys I have to go in wedding of my cousin. There are two functions here 1 is called Shadi known as wedding and another knows as Valima. I don't know what its called in English[emoji1]

So its 2nd function today I have to go and get to be ready. Will catch up with you guys after coming back. Take lot of care everyone [emoji173]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I own the third biggest tortoise that lives on land: The Sulcata, or African Spurred Tortoise
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_spurred_tortoise



I read about them too. They are last of their species I think. Its called something name with C I forgot. I read it.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

I’m so pleased Jacques is home @Moozillion [emoji173]️ Such a relief to see her back!

I’ve been to my physio’s exercise class. It’s hard work! She notices too much. [emoji849]

I could have sworn I posted this hours ago, but it appears I forgot to hit send [emoji1]


----------



## Moozillion

Raqib Farid said:


> By the way guys I have to go in wedding of my cousin. There are two functions here 1 is called Shadi known as wedding and another knows as Valima. I don't know what its called in English[emoji1]
> 
> So its 2nd function today I have to go and get to be ready. Will catch up with you guys after coming back. Take lot of care everyone [emoji173]



I'm glad you're on our forum, Raqib! You are a very kind man who wants to do the right thing!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Nope. They are not loyal. So I don't open him. But sometimes I close my room doors and release him so he flies in the room. [emoji173]


Good, they need a lot of exercise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Right now not a good setup. Just enough water that is double to his height. And an area for baking. He doesn't eat meat. All he is eating are leaves.


Make sure you check out the turtle section here on the forum for advice on how to care for red-eared sliders. 
They can make good pets, but I don't know much about their upkeep myself. 
I know you want to do the best for your animals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> I told why I bought him. And I strongly agree with you. And I'm sure he is not happy. But the reason why I bought him I told.


Well, i disagree strongly with your reasoning, but there we go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon room mates  how is everyone in the cdr


Good afternoon, Laura, lovely to hear from you! 
Lots of love to Clyde. 
Thanks for the PM.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura, lovely to hear from you!
> Lots of love to Clyde.
> Thanks for the PM.


* Hunts back but fails to find this post by @Laura1412 *

Hello Laura! Long time no see!  How are you getting on?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Its not easy to do here. Things are very different in this region. As I told, I didn't want to buy it, I was buying helmet for my bike and I bought it. I didn't knew that time from what kind it belongs, whether its sea turtle or any other, even I didn't know what they eat or live, or other stuffs. I just bought it. Or you can say it was a mistake. I didn't know any thing about turtles that time as much as today I know about them. The 1st thing I did on that day was studying them. Then I came to know that it was a sea turtle.
> 
> Do you know if they don't sale here these it doesn't matter. As in Hawksbey thousand of turtles come every year to lay eggs. People get their hatchlings and store them at home, stores, etc.
> Things are very much different here then people think. People are very different, environment is very different not the same as shown in news etc.


I know your situation.
wifey grew up in Pakistan and I have been there and to Karachi many times, I have lived over 12 years in Morocco which has a culture similar in many ways, though not the same.
I know the people and the environment, I know the culture and the way animals are treated in Pakistan, and the way excuses are made and it's always somebody else's fault, and the 'nobody understands' us mentality.
Take responsibility for your own actions.
And do *NOT *tell me I don't know what i'm talking about.


----------



## JoesMum

I’m with the others in that the only way to help these wild caught animals is for everyone to stop buying them. The only things certain is that they will die prematurely and that the seller will continue to do so as long as they see a profit in it. 

On a different (earlier) topic... @Kristoff - a UK duck feeding sign doing the rounds on facebook


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> * Hunts back but fails to find this post by @Laura1412 *
> 
> Hello Laura! Long time no see!  How are you getting on?


I’m not too bad Linda thanks backs no better but I’m plodding on how r u


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> WONDERFUL photo!!!! [emoji2]



Thank you, Bea!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ooops, mine is shrunken too.



See, it happens.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Laura, lovely to hear from you!
> Lots of love to Clyde.
> Thanks for the PM.


Thanks adam glad u wifey n tidgy is ok Clyde is great


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> By the way guys I have to go in wedding of my cousin. There are two functions here 1 is called Shadi known as wedding and another knows as Valima. I don't know what its called in English[emoji1]
> 
> So its 2nd function today I have to go and get to be ready. Will catch up with you guys after coming back. Take lot of care everyone [emoji173]


Have a lovely time at the wedding. 
The Shadi is called the Nikah here and is the actual wedding contract, the signing of certificates and the making of oaths, the legal bit. 
The Valima is the big celebration and party later, which can go on all night. Great fun, lots of cakes; tea, dancing and clapping. Very tiring. 
Splendid stuff, enjoy!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A "real" man needs no hair:
> Telly Savalas alias Kojak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the "dream" of a million women.



I had to google him.


----------



## Kristoff

Stuart S. said:


> That’s beautiful and very special!



Thank you, Stuart!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> I’m not too bad Linda thanks backs no better but I’m plodding on how r u



In and out of physio. Right pair aren’t we?!

It gets to the point where you just do things from frustration even though you know it will hurt. 

I’m so sorry your back isn’t any better.


----------



## Kristoff

Stuart S. said:


> Good morning!!



Oh...good evening to you too...  [emoji85]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’m with the others in that the only way to help these wild caught animals is for everyone to stop buying them. The only things certain is that they will die prematurely and that the seller will continue to do so as long as they see a profit in it.
> 
> On a different (earlier) topic... @Kristoff - a UK duck feeding sign doing the rounds on facebook
> View attachment 229836


Oh, that's good! 
So we can still go and feed the ducks! 
Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It is beautiful, Lena. I like it.



Thank you, Sabine!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> In and out of physio. Right pair aren’t we?!
> 
> It gets to the point where you just do things from frustration even though you know it will hurt.
> 
> I’m so sorry your back isn’t any better.


Yes we pair  that’s how I am now Linda just keep tryin to do things even tho it’s painful but it frustrating n boring at the same time my Clyde is my focus n he keeps me sane


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Really? Then I will release him. I will try to visit sea side soon.[emoji4]



I’m glad you are planning to do the right thing for the little one, Raqib. And I’m glad Bea was here with the right advice. I’m sure some roommates later chimed in and maybe suggested reaching out to conservationists in your area. I’m only now going through the posts. I’d really like to know what you do in the end, so please keep us posted. These creatures are too precious and have no place on the market, black or otherwise.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!
> Well spotted!
> POINTS ! ! !
> Everything I am is from Doctor Who, I am a creation of the series.
> The other bit is nicked and adapted from the Second Doctor



St. Google knows everything.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful! ! !
> What an heirloom that will become .
> And the name tangerine come from Tanger, Morocco.



Yup. I’m aware of the etymology.  (Now. Thanks to you.) 
Thank you, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks adam glad u wifey n tidgy is ok Clyde is great


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello, Cyde, you handsome devil you!


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I’m with the others in that the only way to help these wild caught animals is for everyone to stop buying them. The only things certain is that they will die prematurely and that the seller will continue to do so as long as they see a profit in it.
> 
> On a different (earlier) topic... @Kristoff - a UK duck feeding sign doing the rounds on facebook
> View attachment 229836


Chopped lettuce?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I believe that you love that bird much. I kept birds when I was a child. Never thought about keeping birds in a cage. Today I would not keep a bird in a cage. Too less space for a wild animal that is made for having a lot of space and flying. I love watching birds living free.
> I don`t want to be rude, only saying my opinion. I hope you understand this.



I had a small bird (common parakeet) as a child. We let it fly in the house once or twice a day. One day it escaped from the cage when a window was open and flew away. It broke my heart because instinctively I knew it would die outside in a climate that wasn’t native to it. I ran after the stupid thing, begging it to come back. Of course, it didn’t. Been hating birds ever since.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I had a small bird (common parakeet) as a child. We let it fly in the house once or twice a day. One day it escaped from the cage when a window was open and flew away. It broke my heart because instinctively I knew it would die outside in a climate that wasn’t native to it. I ran after the stupid thing, begging it to come back. Of course, it didn’t. Been hating birds ever since.


Very sad. 
I had birds when younger. 
Not sure i'd keep them now without a lot of space for them to fly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’m with the others in that the only way to help these wild caught animals is for everyone to stop buying them. The only things certain is that they will die prematurely and that the seller will continue to do so as long as they see a profit in it.
> 
> On a different (earlier) topic... @Kristoff - a UK duck feeding sign doing the rounds on facebook
> View attachment 229836


wifey got posted this very image by Katy Manning, an actress who was a companion for Doctor Who for three years back in the seventies.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’m with the others in that the only way to help these wild caught animals is for everyone to stop buying them. The only things certain is that they will die prematurely and that the seller will continue to do so as long as they see a profit in it.
> 
> On a different (earlier) topic... @Kristoff - a UK duck feeding sign doing the rounds on facebook
> View attachment 229836



Thank you, Linda! I’m surprised we don’t have signs like this here. (I should visit a few parks in Copenhagen to see if they do). Someone who lives here — and therefore, I thought, has more experience with ducks than I do — had told me rye bread is bad for them but white bread is OK.  I’m glad you guys know a thing or two  and have stopped me from contributing to duck obesity and overpopulation.


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Really? Then I will release him. I will try to visit sea side soon.[emoji4]



One possible contact could be the Pakistan branch of WWF http://www.wwfpak.org/aboutwwf/Contactus.php They should be able to help you release the baby safely, or maybe even offer rehabilitation facilities for it. 
Enjoy the wedding, Raqib. Always a big day for the entire family.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I had a small bird (common parakeet) as a child. We let it fly in the house once or twice a day. One day it escaped from the cage when a window was open and flew away. It broke my heart because instinctively I knew it would die outside in a climate that wasn’t native to it. I ran after the stupid thing, begging it to come back. Of course, it didn’t. Been hating birds ever since.


I grew up with parrots. My mother had 2 macaws, 2 cockatoos, and 2 cockatiels. They were all captive bred, except one of macaws was an unknown because it was a rescue. They had a huge outdoor aviary that they would get turns flying in during nice weather. To properly care for a parrot is alot of work, and a huge investment of time and money. But I would love to have my own captive raised parrot one day.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a lovely time at the wedding.
> The Shadi is called the Nikah here and is the actual wedding contract, the signing of certificates and the making of oaths, the legal bit.
> The Valima is the big celebration and party later, which can go on all night. Great fun, lots of cakes; tea, dancing and clapping. Very tiring.
> Splendid stuff, enjoy!


Yeah here its also called Nikah.

Just come back from their. Now feeling sleepy.[emoji42] Going for bed tomorrow is office. 
Good night everyone, take care. [emoji173]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> I’m glad you are planning to do the right thing for the little one, Raqib. And I’m glad Bea was here with the right advice. I’m sure some roommates later chimed in and maybe suggested reaching out to conservationists in your area. I’m only now going through the posts. I’d really like to know what you do in the end, so please keep us posted. These creatures are too precious and have no place on the market, black or otherwise.


Thanks
And I'll update you guys.
And you are right


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> One possible contact could be the Pakistan branch of WWF http://www.wwfpak.org/aboutwwf/Contactus.php They should be able to help you release the baby safely, or maybe even offer rehabilitation facilities for it.
> Enjoy the wedding, Raqib. Always a big day for the entire family.


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.
Yeah it's a big day, my family also looking for a girl for me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Raqib Farid

Moozillion said:


> I'm glad you're on our forum, Raqib! You are a very kind man who wants to do the right thing!


Thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good, they need a lot of exercise.


Yup [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No, it needs salt water.


I know, but you can keep ocean fishs in salt water tanks too.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make sure you check out the turtle section here on the forum for advice on how to care for red-eared sliders.
> They can make good pets, but I don't know much about their upkeep myself.
> I know you want to do the best for your animals.


Sure. I'll read.
And I've already read some forums about red eared sliders. I'll check here too. 
Thanks


----------



## Maro2Bear

Someone’s going to be happy!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've heard of it and seen pictures.
> i'm only joking, I know that Nemo is the clown fish.
> Is there a character called Red as well?


No, Red is no charakter of the movie.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon room mates  how is everyone in the cdr


Good evening Laura. I am glad to read you here. How are you doing ? How is your back ?
I am fine. Having free time with no work.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He needs to be released back into the ocean, preferably in a place that is a known turtle beach.
> He will probably die anyway, but certainly will if you keep him.
> Animals are not toys or objects of interest to be shown off to people.
> We must keep animals responsibly and do research to ensure they have a happy, content and long life.
> Sea turtles should probably not be kept at all, certainly not as pets on a whim.
> When I rescued my Tidgy, the first thing i did, on the way home that night, was stop off at a Cyber cafe and research, research, research. (First time i found TFO, though i didn't join then).
> Golly!


Can you please tell me or us the story how you found Tidgy and how you rescued her ?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura. I am glad to read you here. How are you doing ? How is your back ?
> I am fine. Having free time with no work.


Good evening Sabine I am ok my back is still the same but I’m ok in my self glad u r ok


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> I read about them too. They are last of their species I think. Its called something name with C I forgot. I read it.


Oh no. This specie is not in danger of extinction. My ones are captivity breed. Sulcatas are easy to breed in captivity and make good pets when you have enough space for them to live.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening Sabine I am ok my back is still the same but I’m ok in my self glad u r ok


Oh glad to hear. Maybe you can be more often here ? That would be fine. How are your pets ?


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Oh glad to hear. Maybe you can be more often here ? That would be fine. How are your pets ?



Yes i will be about more now Sabine now my mental state as improved Clyde is great elvis is great sid is good with my brother how is ur torts n cats xx


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Yes i will be about more now Sabine now my mental state as improved Clyde is great elvis is great sid is good with my brother how is ur torts n cats xx


Hey, glad to hear that you will be more about here. My torts and cats are fine like yours.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone’s going to be happy!
> 
> View attachment 229841


Let's hope it happens. And then sticks around. Cape Town needs months of rain


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Hey! [emoji4]
> Thanks
> Yes you are right. They are illegal here too. But I think they sell them in black or I dont know how they get those. May be from Hawksbay (a beach here) where thousand of sea turtles come and lay eggs. May be they get these from their and supply them. Here even for tortoise license needed but due to non implementation of law people keep tortoises, sea turtles, snakes, and other animals, reptiles etc.
> 
> But now a days I heard wild life members are active. As they know about people selling turtles, tortoises they fine them and even sometimes jail custody for selling them.
> 
> If I have a vet of turtles available here, I will surely go to him for check up of my little sea turtle if he would say he is fine and good I will release him at sea side so he would enjoy his independent life. I am so sad when I sea those little hatchlings moving towards sea from land where they hatched to live their own independent life and people get them and the one who should live in sea, ocean is kept in a very small glass tank.[emoji22]


@Raqib Farid
When your turtle is from Hawksbay you have a Green sea turtle
Please read this:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_sea_turtle
http://www.wildlifeofpakistan.com/ReptilesofPakistan/greenseaturtle.htm

They eat seagras and seaweeds. That`s why she wants no meat.
Please relaese your baby turtle as soon as possible back into the ocean.
You need no VET check before. If the baby is sick it will die and not infect other turtles. When he is healthy he can live the life that he was born to.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh no. This specie is not in danger of extinction. My ones are captivity breed. Sulcatas are easy to breed in captivity and make good pets when you have enough space for them to live.





Bee62 said:


> Oh no. This specie is not in danger of extinction. My ones are captivity breed. Sulcatas are easy to breed in captivity and make good pets when you have enough space for them to live.


Amd you need lots of space. Where's that photo someone posted of a sulcata bulldozing an internal wall?!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Yes i will be about more now Sabine now my mental state as improved Clyde is great elvis is great sid is good with my brother how is ur torts n cats xx


Glad to hear you will be about more Laura. We British residents haven't been doing our bit in the CDR recently! I am guilty too


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> St. Google knows everything.


"St. Google"...HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Amd you need lots of space. Where's that photo someone posted of a sulcata bulldozing an internal wall?!


I know it but I can`t find it now.


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> I know it but I can`t find it now.


Here it is !


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I had a small bird (common parakeet) as a child. We let it fly in the house once or twice a day. One day it escaped from the cage when a window was open and flew away. It broke my heart because instinctively I knew it would die outside in a climate that wasn’t native to it. I ran after the stupid thing, begging it to come back. Of course, it didn’t. Been hating birds ever since.


I've had several budgies! I REALLY enjoy them and typically let them fly around the house a bit.
When I was a child we let our budgie fly around the house. it used to like landing on my mother's head and plucking out hairs, one by one! It wouldn't do this to any else- just Mom!!!! She wouldn't tolerate it much...can't imagine why!

One day it was one of our birthdays, and the cake was all decorated and sitting in the center of the dining room table. The budgie was out flying around, and when I went to put him in his cage, he had some sort of odd blue stuff on his toes. It wiped off easily but I couldn't figure out what it was. When we saw the birdie footprints through the icing on the birthday cake, we knew!!!  (We ate the cake anyway, of course.)


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I had to google him.


Our whole family loved that show!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone’s going to be happy!
> 
> View attachment 229841


YAAAAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I had to google him.


Do you know Kojak ? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kojak


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Here it is !


I see baby one all over Craigslist here. They are cute babies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Amd you need lots of space. Where's that photo someone posted of a sulcata bulldozing an internal wall?!



This one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> One possible contact could be the Pakistan branch of WWF http://www.wwfpak.org/aboutwwf/Contactus.php They should be able to help you release the baby safely, or maybe even offer rehabilitation facilities for it.
> Enjoy the wedding, Raqib. Always a big day for the entire family.


Good catch, Lena! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Yeah here its also called Nikah.
> 
> Just come back from their. Now feeling sleepy.[emoji42] Going for bed tomorrow is office.
> Good night everyone, take care. [emoji173]


Nos da, Raqib! 
Sleep well. 
Have a productive and fun day at the office if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone’s going to be happy!
> 
> View attachment 229841


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's wonderful news!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I see baby one all over Craigslist here. They are cute babies.


Hi Dan. Good evening. And the cute babies turn into beasty bulldozers in a few years ! Yeahh, I like my beasty bulldozers !


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I see baby one all over Craigslist here. They are cute babies.


Yes they are


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 229849


I like the innocent look on her or his face .....
"What ? A wall ? I have seen no wall. It must have been in my way but honestly there was nooooo wall" ......


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes they are
> View attachment 229850


Can these eyes lie ? No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Can you please tell me or us the story how you found Tidgy and how you rescued her ?


We were invited to a friend's house for a meal in the Eid al-Adha, the big festival in Muslim countries, sort of culturally the big thing like Christmas or Thanksgiving in other places. 
While there we noticed one of the small children playing with a tortoise, twisting one of each of its front and back limbs in opposite directions. 
wifey said how horrible this was and I remarked it was just a rubber toy, but it wasn't. 
The children used this tiny tort and another (Tidgy) as toy cars, pushing them around and crashing them head first into each other to simulate car crashes.
The adults kicked them out of the way as they walked past. 
They were fed on meat scraps, fat and tomato and roamed the house looking for somewhere to hide away from the pain and bright lights. 
Tidgy had had one on her scutes cut out to make a pretty necklace and had a hole in her oozing yellow, bits of bone and lung covering could be seen under a thin yellow membrane. 
When we were leaving i said i wanted these tortoises. 
In the culture, you kind of have to say yes if someone asks for something or even admires it a lot. 
They gave us Tidgy, but the other tort was owned by the father of another child and wasn't there so we couldn't take the other one. 
It was dead in a few days. 
I took Tidgy home, wifey making up the name from Tgg (sort of Tidgy) _Testudo graeca graeca, _i stopped at the Cyber cafe to research on the way back and Tidgy weakly tried to crawl away from me terrified. 
i spent hours a day with her, washing her wounds, speaking gently to her, trying to get her to eat, until about eight days later she finally started to come out of her shell, eat and fight to survive. She decided it was a good place and wanted to live. Life's good. 
She used to scream silently, mouth open and stretching her neck out full and to one-side, i'm certain she had damage to the neck, but eventually she recovered, the hole scabbed and a couple of years later the scab fell off leaving the rough black scute that doesn't match the others that she has to this day. 
And i fell in love with her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes i will be about more now Sabine now my mental state as improved Clyde is great elvis is great sid is good with my brother how is ur torts n cats xx


That's good to hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Here it is !


Most wonderful! 
Tidgy can be destructive enough, I love reading the posts of sulcatas smashing things up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I've had several budgies! I REALLY enjoy them and typically let them fly around the house a bit.
> When I was a child we let our budgie fly around the house. it used to like landing on my mother's head and plucking out hairs, one by one! It wouldn't do this to any else- just Mom!!!! She wouldn't tolerate it much...can't imagine why!
> 
> One day it was one of our birthdays, and the cake was all decorated and sitting in the center of the dining room table. The budgie was out flying around, and when I went to put him in his cage, he had some sort of odd blue stuff on his toes. It wiped off easily but I couldn't figure out what it was. When we saw the birdie footprints through the icing on the birthday cake, we knew!!!  (We ate the cake anyway, of course.)


We had two budgies, one, Peppermint, was found queuing with a chicken pecking order in a neighbours garden. 
The bizarre thing was the bird was fat and couldn't fly. we think it escaped from the tropical bird gardens on the main road two miles away, but it wasn't ringed like their birds and they denied having lost one, so who knows? 
It was a fierce beast and would draw blood when it pecked, but didn't bite me too often. it never did learn how to fly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I see baby one all over Craigslist here. They are cute babies.


Yes, but grow up to be less cute huge monsters that many people then can't take care of.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We were invited to a friend's house for a meal in the Eid al-Adha, the big festival in Muslim countries, sort of culturally the big thing like Christmas or Thanksgiving in other places.
> While there we noticed one of the small children playing with a tortoise, twisting one of each of its front and back limbs in opposite directions.
> wifey said how horrible this was and I remarked it was just a rubber toy, but it wasn't.
> The children used this tiny tort and another (Tidgy) as toy cars, pushing them around and crashing them head first into each other to simulate car crashes.
> The adults kicked them out of the way as they walked past.
> They were fed on meat scraps, fat and tomato and roamed the house looking for somewhere to hide away from the pain and bright lights.
> Tidgy had had one on her scutes cut out to make a pretty necklace and had a hole in her oozing yellow, bits of bone and lung covering could be seen under a thin yellow membrane.
> When we were leaving i said i wanted these tortoises.
> In the culture, you kind of have to say yes if someone asks for something or even admires it a lot.
> They gave us Tidgy, but the other tort was owned by the father of another child and wasn't there so we couldn't take the other one.
> It was dead in a few days.
> I took Tidgy home, wifey making up the name from Tgg (sort of Tidgy) _Testudo graeca graeca, _i stopped at the Cyber cafe to research on the way back and Tidgy weakly tried to crawl away from me terrified.
> i spent hours a day with her, washing her wounds, speaking gently to her, trying to get her to eat, until about eight days later she finally started to come out of her shell, eat and fight to survive. She decided it was a good place and wanted to live. Life's good.
> She used to scream silently, mouth open and stretching her neck out full and to one-side, i'm certain she had damage to the neck, but eventually she recovered, the hole scabbed and a couple of years later the scab fell off leaving the rough black scute that doesn't match the others that she has to this day.
> And i fell in love with her.


Oh Adam. This is a sad and heartbreaking story how you got Tidgy and what happend to her. This poor, poor little thing. Being thrown and smashed around, being hurt every time.....
Yes, they are sreaming silent and too many people won`t hear.
Good that you heard her silent cry, saw her pain and fear and that you saved her.
I love you for being a very kind man.

There is a sad but true saying:
*As long as people think that animals don`t feel pain, animals must feel that people don`t think.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 229849


Some just climb them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I like the innocent look on her or his face .....
> "What ? A wall ? I have seen no wall. It must have been in my way but honestly there was nooooo wall" ......


One needs to put signs up to tell them a wall is there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh Adam. This is a sad and heartbreaking story how you got Tidgy and what happend to her. This poor, poor little thing. Being thrown and smashed around, being hurt every time.....
> Yes, they are sreaming silent and too many people won`t hear.
> Good that you heard her silent cry, saw her pain and fear and that you saved her.
> I love you for being a very kind man.
> 
> There is a sad but true saying:
> *As long as people think that animals don`t feel pain, animals must feel that people don`t think.*


Thanks, Sabine. 
I didn't particularly want a tortoise or any pet being too busy with wifey and my stuff, but i'm so, so glad I came back to the wonderful world of tortoises.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday everyone 
I was thinking of everyone and Tidgy when I looked at my wonderful calendar


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Sabine.
> I didn't particularly want a tortoise or any pet being too busy with wifey and my stuff, but i'm so, so glad I came back to the wonderful world of tortoises.


When we both not have come back to the world of tortoises we had never met.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday everyone
> I was thinking of everyone and Tidgy when I looked at my wonderful calendar


Happy Friday for you too, Noel.
In Germany it is already Saturday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Happy Friday for you too, Noel.
> In Germany it is already Saturday.


Hi Bee!
It’s good to see you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday everyone
> I was thinking of everyone and Tidgy when I looked at my wonderful calendar


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Tidgy Month, Noel ! ! ! 
And happy Friday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When we both not have come back to the world of tortoises we had never met.


Another reason to be grateful for Tidgy! ! !


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pre sliced, pre wrapped, processed "American cheese food" here please.



I like to drizzle some cheez whiz over the top of the kraft singles for full effect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I like to drizzle some cheez whiz over the top of the kraft singles for full effect.


Oh, no! 
Er, i mean welcome back, Cameron!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!
> Er, i mean welcome back, Cameron!



And apparently 6 weeks behind


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Bee!
> It’s good to see you!


Ditto !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy Tidgy Month, Noel ! ! !
> And happy Friday!


Happy Tidgy month Adam !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another reason to be grateful for Tidgy! ! !


Yes, of course !


----------



## Bee62

jaizei said:


> I like to drizzle some cheez whiz over the top of the kraft singles for full effect.


Hey "stranger" ! Good to see you.  From that post of Ed you have to catch up with 5000 or more posts I think.....
Good luck !


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We were invited to a friend's house for a meal in the Eid al-Adha, the big festival in Muslim countries, sort of culturally the big thing like Christmas or Thanksgiving in other places.
> While there we noticed one of the small children playing with a tortoise, twisting one of each of its front and back limbs in opposite directions.
> wifey said how horrible this was and I remarked it was just a rubber toy, but it wasn't.
> The children used this tiny tort and another (Tidgy) as toy cars, pushing them around and crashing them head first into each other to simulate car crashes.
> The adults kicked them out of the way as they walked past.
> They were fed on meat scraps, fat and tomato and roamed the house looking for somewhere to hide away from the pain and bright lights.
> Tidgy had had one on her scutes cut out to make a pretty necklace and had a hole in her oozing yellow, bits of bone and lung covering could be seen under a thin yellow membrane.
> When we were leaving i said i wanted these tortoises.
> In the culture, you kind of have to say yes if someone asks for something or even admires it a lot.
> They gave us Tidgy, but the other tort was owned by the father of another child and wasn't there so we couldn't take the other one.
> It was dead in a few days.
> I took Tidgy home, wifey making up the name from Tgg (sort of Tidgy) _Testudo graeca graeca, _i stopped at the Cyber cafe to research on the way back and Tidgy weakly tried to crawl away from me terrified.
> i spent hours a day with her, washing her wounds, speaking gently to her, trying to get her to eat, until about eight days later she finally started to come out of her shell, eat and fight to survive. She decided it was a good place and wanted to live. Life's good.
> She used to scream silently, mouth open and stretching her neck out full and to one-side, i'm certain she had damage to the neck, but eventually she recovered, the hole scabbed and a couple of years later the scab fell off leaving the rough black scute that doesn't match the others that she has to this day.
> And i fell in love with her.


What a horrible situation! I want to hug you for rescuing her. People can be so cruel and thoughtless


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And apparently 6 weeks behind


That is a lot of posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> What a horrible situation! I want to hug you for rescuing her. People can be so cruel and thoughtless


It's not deliberate cruelty or thoughtlessness, just shear ignorance. 
They simply do not understand why this is wrong. 
"It's just an animal".
They are a kind, welcoming, generous and charming family.


----------



## Bee62

Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 229861
> 
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams


Yes, you're up late tonight, Sabine! 
Off to bed at once! 
Sleep well, my friend, speak soon.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> @Raqib Farid
> When your turtle is from Hawksbay you have a Green sea turtle
> Please read this:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_sea_turtle
> http://www.wildlifeofpakistan.com/ReptilesofPakistan/greenseaturtle.htm
> 
> They eat seagras and seaweeds. That`s why she wants no meat.
> Please relaese your baby turtle as soon as possible back into the ocean.
> You need no VET check before. If the baby is sick it will die and not infect other turtles. When he is healthy he can live the life that he was born to.


Ok.
I know I have feed him meat. I know their diet. I read forums about him

And yes I will release him as soon as possible. That's all what I am saying since yesterday [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Raqib!
> Sleep well.
> Have a productive and fun day at the office if you can.


Thanks.

And good morning everyone.
Gotta go office. Will catch-up things later.
TC. Love you all. [emoji8]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Oh no. This specie is not in danger of extinction. My ones are captivity breed. Sulcatas are easy to breed in captivity and make good pets when you have enough space for them to live.


Yes right. I also read bout them.
They are not in danger of extinction. I am telling about their relation from which they connect they or only last one of those.
I will share it here after coming back from office.
May be I am wrong in such a way I will be rectified. [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone’s going to be happy!
> 
> View attachment 229841



Fingers crossed. We huffed and puffed at the rain clouds here, but it took them a while to reach @CarolM. Hoping for a lasting rain over there.


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And good morning everyone.
> Gotta go office. Will catch-up things later.
> TC. Love you all. [emoji8]



Good morning, Raqib!
Good morning, roommates!
We’re getting ready to go to a party. Fastelavn is a carnival that takes place before Lent, and traditionally the central activity involved putting a black cat into a barrel, then trying to break the barrel by hitting it. (Medieval Europe, say goodbye to cats. Say hello to the plague  ) Now they fill the barrel with candy.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I see baby one all over Craigslist here. They are cute babies.


Unfortunately they don't stay baby size very long. Sulcatas grow very quickly into 100lb+ bulldozers that go where they darn well please. When you take on a tortoise as a pet, you are taking on a lifetime project... That's your lifetime. Kept properly, they should live for 50 years, probably much more. 

Unfortunately there are people all over the world who don't think this way and think of their shelled pets of having a short lifespan and don't concern themselves with providing the correct care for long, healthy and happy life; they simply don't see what they're doing as cruelty.

I'll climb off my soapbox now


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Raqib!
> Good morning, roommates!
> We’re getting ready to go to a party. Fastelavn is a carnival that takes place before Lent, and traditionally the central activity involved putting a black cat into a barrel, then trying to break the barrel by hitting it. (Medieval Europe, say goodbye to cats. Say hello to the plague  ) Now they fill the barrel with candy.
> View attachment 229867


Good morning Lena! This sounds fascinating and fun! It's great that you're getting to take part in new local customs now you have moved to Denmark!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Saturday and, unusually for me, my first posts of the day aren't from a train on its way to London. It's a sunny and chilly start here. I have been watching the birds on my garden feeders as I eat breakfast.

There aren't so many birds now as they seem to be pairing up for spring. We have starlings, dunnocks, goldfinches, chaffinches, bluet-its, coal t-its, great t-its, great spotted woodpeckers. My favourite is the tiny goldcrest that picks up the food dropped by the other birds: they weigh just 6 grammes (0.2 oz)!
Internet picture of a goldcrest



Do take a look at Google today, their animation is of a tortoise "curling" (the sport not bending over!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We’re getting ready to go to a party. Fastelavn is a carnival that takes place before Lent, and traditionally the central activity involved putting a black cat into a barrel, then trying to break the barrel by hitting it. (Medieval Europe, say goodbye to cats. Say hello to the plague  ) Now they fill the barrel with candy.
View attachment 229867
[/QUOTE]
Good morning, Lena! 
Interesting game. 
Perhaps i could start it here and fill the barrels with camels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Saturday and, unusually for me, my first posts of the day aren't from a train on its way to London. It's a sunny and chilly start here. I have been watching the birds on my garden feeders as I eat breakfast.
> 
> There aren't so many birds now as they seem to be pairing up for spring. We have starlings, dunnocks, goldfinches, chaffinches, bluet-its, coal t-its, great t-its, great spotted woodpeckers. My favourite is the tiny goldcrest that picks up the food dropped by the other birds: they weigh just 6 grammes (0.2 oz)!
> Internet picture of a goldcrest
> View attachment 229869
> 
> 
> Do take a look at Google today, their animation is of a tortoise "curling" (the sport not bending over!)


Yes, saw the Google tort last night, wifey and a guy from Fossil Forum pointed it out to me. 
Good morning, Linda! 
Goldcrests are such pretty little birds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
Because of the long hours I keep, I have been accused on the Fossil Forum of being a vampire. 
Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, saw the Google tort last night, wifey and a guy from Fossil Forum pointed it out to me.
> Good morning, Linda!
> Goldcrests are such pretty little birds.



We also have Robins... pretty little birds, but boy do they fight! There are feathers flying outside!

For our American friends, a European Robin looks like this



The American Robin was named by homesick European settlers and is actually related to blackbirds and thrushes. It’s an annoyance every time I watch Mary Poppins that the “Robin feathering its nest” in London is an American one


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Because of the long hours I keep, I have been accused on the Fossil Forum of being a vampire.
> Hmmmmmmmm.



Too much time spent hanging about in the cavernous and dimly lit CDR? [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We also have Robins... pretty little birds, but boy do they fight! There are feathers flying outside!
> 
> For our American friends, a European Robin looks like this
> View attachment 229870
> 
> 
> The American Robin was named by homesick European settlers and is actually related to blackbirds and thrushes. It’s an annoyance every time I watch Mary Poppins that the “Robin feathering its nest” in London is an American one
> View attachment 229871


Agreed. 
And yes, robins are lovely birds but hugely territorial. 
They don't live long, but the old traditional image of the robing sitting on the spade handle and looking at you is so true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Too much time spent hanging about in the cavernous and dimly lit CDR? [emoji23]


Probably!
But tonight if Sabine can also attain her bat form we must try to do what we should have done months ago and fly up and see if we can find the ceiling of the Cold Dark Room and try to find evidence of the existence of the Wool-Spider. (if she exists) .
A daring mission indeed!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably!
> But tonight if Sabine can also attain her bat form we must try to do what we should have done months ago and fly up and see if we can find the ceiling of the Cold Dark Room and try to find evidence of the existence of the Wool-Spider. (if she exists) .
> A daring mission indeed!



Good luck to the intrepid explorers!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Raqib!
> Good morning, roommates!
> We’re getting ready to go to a party. Fastelavn is a carnival that takes place before Lent, and traditionally the central activity involved putting a black cat into a barrel, then trying to break the barrel by hitting it. (Medieval Europe, say goodbye to cats. Say hello to the plague  ) Now they fill the barrel with candy.
> View attachment 229867


Wow. Enjoy party/festival. [emoji4]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Here it is !


Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> I like the innocent look on her or his face .....
> "What ? A wall ? I have seen no wall. It must have been in my way but honestly there was nooooo wall" ......


Hahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

I was just reading about Fastelavn on Wikipedia  a Nordic Lutheran festival related to the catholic Mardi Gras



> Another popular custom (especially among the children) is the "fastelavnsris", with which children ritually flog their parents to wake them up on the morning of Fastelavns Sunday


 [emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was just reading about Fastelavn on Wikipedia  a Nordic Lutheran festival related to the catholic Mardi Gras
> 
> [emoji33]


As I don't have children, this seems a great idea to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Good afternoon, Raqib.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Raqib.


Good evening Adam. How are you?[emoji4]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Good evening Adam. How are you?[emoji4]


Good, thanks. 
Student due in 5 minutes so speak later!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, you're up late tonight, Sabine!
> Off to bed at once!
> Sleep well, my friend, speak soon.


Maybe I was waiting for you to talk ????
You are often absent in the evening
Because of you I get less beauty sleep


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We’re getting ready to go to a party. Fastelavn is a carnival that takes place before Lent, and traditionally the central activity involved putting a black cat into a barrel, then trying to break the barrel by hitting it. (Medieval Europe, say goodbye to cats. Say hello to the plague  ) Now they fill the barrel with candy.
> View attachment 229867


 In Cologne and other big cities mostly all people are on the street. Have a look:


----------



## Bee62

and carnival is sometimes rude political.....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good luck to the intrepid explorers!


Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Maybe I was waiting for you to talk ????
> You are often absent in the evening
> Because of you I get less beauty sleep


I'm sorry. 
It's obviously all my fault. 
As usual.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Happy Friday for you too, Noel.
> In Germany it is already Saturday.


Here its Saturday night. 8:34 PM. [emoji1]


----------



## DE42




----------



## DE42

People don't know how to interact anymore and loneliness and depression is getting out of hand. As a society we got to find a way to change this.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 229861
> 
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams


Good night take care.
Have sweet dreams


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> People don't know how to interact anymore and loneliness and depression is getting out of hand. As a society we got to find a way to change this.


I interact with everybody. 
And then they run away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Another student due now.
Back in a trice.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I was just reading about Fastelavn on Wikipedia  a Nordic Lutheran festival related to the catholic Mardi Gras
> 
> [emoji33]



Yes, I thought they’d just put marshmallows on a bunch of sticks to eat them. Nope. It’s to flog parents to get candy.  (We made one of those things for flogging and then conveniently ‘forgot’ it at the party)


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I interact with everybody.
> And then they run away.


See people don't know how to interact.... wait was you still in bat form?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another student due now.
> Back in a trice.


. . . or a thrice, as the case may be.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> See people don't know how to interact.... wait was you still in bat form?


That would certanly explain it!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm taking the day off today. In a bit I'll go out and open all the shed's doors, but every one will have to fend for himself in the food department.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> See people don't know how to interact.... wait was you still in bat form?


That might have been it. 
Never thought of that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm taking the day off today. In a bit I'll go out and open all the shed's doors, but every one will have to fend for himself in the food department.


Have a nice day off, Yvonne. 
Reading or TV?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> People don't know how to interact anymore and loneliness and depression is getting out of hand. As a society we got to find a way to change this.


The essence of the video are the things we have already said here: Go and find groups of people who suffer depressions too. Being a member of such a group and talk with other people can help.
Go and find people in clubs that share the same interests like you.
Both is better then taking pills.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Good night take care.
> Have sweet dreams


That was yesterday. But thank you ! 
These silly timezones can cause a lot of confusion.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I interact with everybody.
> And then they run away.



Me not ! You can`t make me run away !
Good evening Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Here needs someone a lot of crossed fingers and prayers for a tort in danger:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/stuck-in-burrow.163979/#post-1576082


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> and carnival is sometimes rude political.....



[emoji33]Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me not ! You can`t make me run away !
> Good evening Adam.


Good evening, Sabine! 
Didn't finish lessons til 14 minutes ago.
Here now! 
What time do you want to fly and try to find the ceiling?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Sabine!
> Didn't finish lessons til 14 minutes ago.
> Here now!
> What time do you want to fly and try to find the ceiling?


Now ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now ???


Yep, if you're still there. 
I'm ready.


You?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, if you're still there.
> I'm ready.
> View attachment 229920
> 
> You?


Of course I am here ! I have been waiting.
Let`s go ! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Of course I am here ! I have been waiting.
> Let`s go ! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just flying around for a bit first to get my bearings! 
This is fun!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just flying around for a bit first to get my bearings!
> This is fun!



yes ! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Weeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

In which corner we are ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Skillfully dodges a blackcurrant jellyfish. 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And then by the light of a strawberry jellyfish sees :




Is that you, Sabine, or another denizen of the Cold Dark Room?
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Skillfully dodges a blackcurrant jellyfish.
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And then by the light of a strawberry jellyfish sees :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you, Sabine, or another denizen of the Cold Dark Room?
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is mean .... Must you steadily draw me so thick ????
Yes, that`s me. I think I have had too much mots the last months.


----------



## Bee62

Me and you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me and you


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And someone else.? 
Who's flying with us?
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hello! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Hey, we get a lot of friends who want to fly with us


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And someone else.?
> Who's flying with us?
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hello! ! !


I don`t know !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hey, we get a lot of friends who want to fly with us


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SPLAT ! ! ! ! 
(not the tortoise, i just crashed into a bat! ) 
Who on earth was that? 
i'm just going to sit on this ledge to recover for a moment, get my breath back. 
It's gone crazy in here! 
Oooohh, this might be the ledge Mooz found when she tried to find the ceiling. Look, there's stalactites, there MUST be a ceiling somewhere. ! ! !


----------



## DE42

Everyone be careful there are bats in here!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Everyone be careful there are bats in here!!
> View attachment 229932


Help, we were observed !


----------



## DE42

Ummm....


----------



## JoesMum

Popped in to see who’s flying tonight? I’d hang out with you, but I’m not good with heights. 

Have you found the ceiling yet? Or is the air too thin at that altitude?


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Everyone be careful there are bats in here!!
> View attachment 229932


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229933
> 
> Ummm....


Oh no !!! I hope it was not Adam -
ADAM ???? AAAADDDAAAAAMMM ??????


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Popped in to see who’s flying tonight? I’d hang out with you, but I’m not good with heights.
> 
> Have you found the ceiling yet? Or is the air too thin at that altitude?


Adam found the ceiling or something that looks like it. And a lot of stalactites.


----------



## Bee62

I think I`ll take a rest and wait that Adam comes back out of the dark.






HOPEFULLY ! 

........ ADAM ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229933
> 
> Ummm....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Popped in to see who’s flying tonight? I’d hang out with you, but I’m not good with heights.
> 
> Have you found the ceiling yet? Or is the air too thin at that altitude?


No ceiling, yet, just Bea's ledge she found a couple of years ago. 
Stalactites also as reported by Mooz, so they must be attached to something.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No ceiling, yet, just Bea's ledge she found a couple of years ago.
> Stalactites also as reported by Mooz, so they must be attached to something.


Going to keep going higher?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no !!! I hope it was not Adam -
> ADAM ???? AAAADDDAAAAAMMM ??????


I'm okay, just resting on the ledge having a slurp of coffee from my thermos! 
Right, onward and upward . 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam found the ceiling or something that looks like it. And a lot of stalactites.


No, no ceiling, yet, 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Up! 
Up! 
Up! 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think I`ll take a rest and wait that Adam comes back out of the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY !
> 
> ........ ADAM ?????


Come on, Sabine! ! ! !
Keep up ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Going to keep going higher?


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes! ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay, just resting on the ledge having a slurp of coffee from my thermos!
> Right, onward and upward .
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank God ! You are alive and the wool spider has not eaten you. You scared me to death !
Now I need a rest. These flies are too exciting for me !
Look I am still screaming and trembeling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Doi .....oi.......oi......oing ! ! ! ! !
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doi .....oi.......oi......oing ! ! ! ! !
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hit something?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Doi .....oi.......oi......oing ! ! ! ! !
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What`s that ? Ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! That was my head !
Adam, why do you land on my head ?????


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hit something?


SOMETHING ???? PARDON ???
He hit me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!
I found something weird in the dark: A fossil bat !




Was it caught by the wool spider ????


----------



## Bee62

I am fed up with flying tonight. Too much scary happenings, too much exiting things.
I need a rest and sleep in my bed. I have headaches because of Adam and my head feels a little bit dizzy.
So I say good night and hope not to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am fed up with flying tonight. Too much scary happenings, too much exiting things.
> I need a rest and sleep in my bed. I have headaches because of Adam and my head feels a little bit dizzy.
> So I say good night and hope not to see you all tomorrow.


HEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*HELP!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Help! ! ! ! 
Help!!
Help!
Help


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Help! ! ! !
> Help!!
> Help!
> Help


Oh no!!!!!!!! I'm on my way!.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Stuart S.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far! Been spending the day with my girls and having visitors come by to meet the new baby girl! I’ll catch up soon! Enjoy your Sunday!!


----------



## Stuart S.

It’s also currently snowing in Texas [emoji849]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> That was yesterday. But thank you !
> These silly timezones can cause a lot of confusion.


Hahaha. Yes!
And now here is Sunday Morning just woke up. It's 11:13 AM.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SPLAT ! ! ! !
> (not the tortoise, i just crashed into a bat! )
> Who on earth was that?
> i'm just going to sit on this ledge to recover for a moment, get my breath back.
> It's gone crazy in here!
> Oooohh, this might be the ledge Mooz found when she tried to find the ceiling. Look, there's stalactites, there MUST be a ceiling somewhere. ! ! !


So thats the reason why I feel some creatures flying around my room last night [emoji23][emoji1][emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Because of the long hours I keep, I have been accused on the Fossil Forum of being a vampire.
> Hmmmmmmmm.



Who made this portrait of you?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Good morning everyone.
After breakfast me & my little baby tort both are on terrace getting some sunlight.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Who made this portrait of you?


Good morning.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably!
> But tonight if Sabine can also attain her bat form we must try to do what we should have done months ago and fly up and see if we can find the ceiling of the Cold Dark Room and try to find evidence of the existence of the Wool-Spider. (if she exists) .
> A daring mission indeed!



Sounds scary. Sabine, don’t cave in to Adam’s promises of an adventure. Stay as a Bee


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> People don't know how to interact anymore and loneliness and depression is getting out of hand. As a society we got to find a way to change this.



But not so in some places in the world. In Turkey, from my introvert point of view, people have too much interaction.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> But not so in some places in the world. In Turkey, from my introvert point of view, people have too much interaction.


I like my space[emoji33] keep the strange people away!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm taking the day off today. In a bit I'll go out and open all the shed's doors, but every one will have to fend for himself in the food department.



State of nature... Hunger Games, of sorts...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Me not ! You can`t make me run away !
> Good evening Adam.



Because bees can’t run very fast. Surely flying away is better?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229934



What happened? Adam? Dan? Are you both OK?  Come on, guys. If anything happened to you, I’ll never forgive myself... no, cross that out... *I’ll never forgive Sabine* for not being there


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> It’s also currently snowing in Texas [emoji849]



It found you! [emoji23] Followed you from Alaska!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What happened? Adam? Dan? Are you both OK?  Come on, guys. If anything happened to you, I’ll never forgive myself... no, cross that out... *I’ll never forgive Sabine* for not being there



It is very concerning... maybe the wool spider does exist?!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. It’s bright and sunny here and the first crocuses have come into flower 

We’re heading to the in-laws in Buckinghamshire. I can only hope they’re in an equally sunny mood. It’s about as guaranteed as the British weather - anything could happen.


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. It’s bright and sunny here and the first crocuses have come into flower
> 
> We’re heading to the in-laws in Buckinghamshire. I can only hope they’re in an equally sunny mood. It’s about as guaranteed as the British weather - anything could happen.


Good morning [emoji4]
Here's weather is so lovely, cloudy [emoji7][emoji173]
Chances of light shower. Light drizzle at early morning too.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It is very concerning... maybe the wool spider does exist?!



Maybe the ceiling doesn’t? My worry levels are going through the roof!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Maybe the ceiling doesn’t? My worry levels are going through the roof!



Oh heck! I hadn’t considered that possibility [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

My friend was travelling home from London last night and this happened on the phone app when she looked up her train... it was due to arrive 2 days early



It’s about the same time. Is it possible they’re actually in the wrong day now? I hope Adam can find his TARDIS.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> My friend was travelling home from London last night and this happened on the phone app when she looked up her train... it was due to arrive 2 days early
> View attachment 229949
> 
> 
> It’s about the same time. Is it possible they’re actually in the wrong day now? I hope Adam can find his TARDIS.



Goodness!  Is it possible that our roommates’ adventure last night somehow bent the space-time continuum? Was your friend traveling around the same time?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Goodness!  Is it possible that our roommates’ adventure last night somehow bent the space-time continuum? Was your friend traveling around the same time?



Yes!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Yes!



 

!!


----------



## DE42

I am back




I never found Adam. Or anyone. I flew around all night but sadly I could not reach them. 

I think they are lost in the great expanse up there. Disoriented and unable to find their way back down. 

So I have an idea. Let's start grilling some cheese. Maybe the oder will drift up to where they are and Adam can lead them all back by following his nose.

Quickly everyone gather your cheese before it's too late.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> So thats the reason why I feel some creatures flying around my room last night [emoji23][emoji1][emoji1][emoji23]


Goof afternoon Raqib, that was Adam and me and probably some bat friends too. We have had a exiting night flight in the CDR.


----------



## Bee62

Stuart S. said:


> It’s also currently snowing in Texas [emoji849]


Hi Stuart, enjoy your Sunday.
Snow in Texas ? Is that usual or another weather sillyness ?


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Good morning everyone.
> After breakfast me & my little baby tort both are on terrace getting some sunlight.


Sunlight is always good. Sunshine is lovely. 
In Germany it is cold and it is snowing. No sunshine. Can I have some of yours ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sounds scary. Sabine, don’t cave in to Adam’s promises of an adventure. Stay as a Bee


Hi Lena. You are right. A Bee seems to have a much more less dangerous life as a Bat.
Happy Sunday to you and some roses.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I am back
> View attachment 229951
> 
> 
> 
> I never found Adam. Or anyone. I flew around all night but sadly I could not reach them.
> 
> I think they are lost in the great expanse up there. Disoriented and unable to find their way back down.
> 
> So I have an idea. Let's start grilling some cheese. Maybe the oder will drift up to where they are and Adam can lead them all back by following his nose.
> 
> Quickly everyone gather your cheese before it's too late.


That`s a good idea. I have an old stinky Vieux-boulogne cheese in the fridge.* *


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Because bees can’t run very fast. Surely flying away is better?


Oh yes, sometimes I forget that I have wings to fly. Good you remind me ! Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooo ( Oh, there is an echo !!!! )
Nobody here ?
Where have you all gone ?
Have someone found Adam ?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I am back
> View attachment 229951
> 
> 
> 
> I never found Adam. Or anyone. I flew around all night but sadly I could not reach them.
> 
> I think they are lost in the great expanse up there. Disoriented and unable to find their way back down.
> 
> So I have an idea. Let's start grilling some cheese. Maybe the oder will drift up to where they are and Adam can lead them all back by following his nose.
> 
> Quickly everyone gather your cheese before it's too late.



Good plan. Cheese on toast for lunch it is then


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I am back
> View attachment 229951
> 
> 
> 
> I never found Adam. Or anyone. I flew around all night but sadly I could not reach them.
> 
> I think they are lost in the great expanse up there. Disoriented and unable to find their way back down.
> 
> So I have an idea. Let's start grilling some cheese. Maybe the oder will drift up to where they are and Adam can lead them all back by following his nose.
> 
> Quickly everyone gather your cheese before it's too late.



Good idea, Dan! Glad you’re well. 
Anyone have any well aged camembert?


----------



## DE42

Adam where art thou? Thy cheese is getting cold.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooo ( Oh, there is an echo !!!! )
> Nobody here ?
> Where have you all gone ?
> Have someone found Adam ?


Glad you made it back safe!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good plan. Cheese on toast for lunch it is then


Hello Linda. I wish you a nice Sunday.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Good idea, Dan! Glad you’re well.
> Anyone have any well aged camembert?


Adam will hit me for this. But I've never heard of that cheese.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Glad you made it back safe!!


Yes, I do, but where is Adam ?
Btw: A very happy Sunday Dan.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Adam will hit me for this. But I've never heard of that cheese.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camembert


----------



## Bee62

I found an Adam, but it is not our Adam


----------



## Bee62

Or does he hide here ????


----------



## Bee62

Or here ????


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Adam will hit me for this. But I've never heard of that cheese.



It is one of the finer French soft cheeses from Normandy in Northern France. Similar to Brie, but made in smaller rounds about 6” diameter and an inch thick.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. I wish you a nice Sunday.



Thank you for the lovely rose


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thank you for the lovely rose


My pleasure.


----------



## Bee62

I go outside and search Adam.
Hope to see you all not later.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I go outside and search Adam.
> Hope to see you all not later.


I'll look for him at walmart. BBL


----------



## JoesMum

If I see him on the M25, I’ll let you know. The traffic is somewhat slow


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Sunlight is always good. Sunshine is lovely.
> In Germany it is cold and it is snowing. No sunshine. Can I have some of yours ?


Hahaha yeah sure. [emoji23]
But its night here [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## DE42

No Adam at Walmart, the drug store or the dollar store.


----------



## JoesMum

Lots of “wintry showers “ as we drove home, but no Adam. 

We are worried, but as we all know the moon is made of cheese and, if Adam did fly too high last night, then he’s probably stuffing his face on the moon right now... or sleeping off the surfeit! 

(And it would be just like him to pretend he was in trouble so we didn’t follow and try to make him share the cheese!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tons of rain here in Maryland.....Adam might be taking cover in one of our bird houses...or, behind the blooming Snow Drops!


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> And he lost his 1 leg. A long hair wrapped on his leg and he started to cut it we didn't notice. It started to bleed. When we saw his leg was bleeding very badly. Then we cut hair that can easily be cut. Then we used a piece of cloths along with medicine to cover it. After some days it dried he then cut all of his leg by his own. And since now he is one legged parrot [emoji1][emoji1][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Its about 6-7 months or more ago.


Oh poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you didn’t mean this:
> View attachment 229801


I want those!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d like to show off. A year (or two?) ago I took a picture of my girl’s three generations — only hands. The place where we lived in Turkey is famous for its tangerines. A week ago I was given a gift code from a printing company to test their product. So, arriving today, is that special picture, on an aluminum sheet. I like!
> View attachment 229817


What a stunning picture.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That makes the difference:In Germany there is enough water. You can fill your swimming pool ( when you have one ) every other day ( exaggerated said ) and no one will stop you if you pay for it. You can wash your car or take water for your garden as much as you like.
> You have not enough water and must safe it.
> I am afraid that someday in future wars will be fight about water resources.


So they say.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Enjoy your shower and swimming in a pool. You deserve it !


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] Thank you. It was lovely. Will be posting pics for you all once I have finished wading through all the posts I missed.


----------



## Bambam1989

No Adam at my place..
Maybe he found the woolspider's(if it exists) stash of cheese? Perhaps it hoards cheese the same way a dragon hoards gold...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What nice ! "Red" found "Nemo" !


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> I don't know his kind too. But its common here, many people pet it. But they are not loyal and fly away. And we call them 'Mitthu' by love. [emoji173]
> Edit: and yes you are right its Rose ringed parakeet.


We call them Ringneck Parrots here in Sa. And if the ring around the neck is nice and dark it is a male. Rhe females rings are much lighter.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been the nightmare of a couple of dozen.


[emoji1]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> If I see him on the M25, I’ll let you know. The traffic is somewhat slow


I kept an eye out for him while I went around opening the tortoise sheds, but no Adam!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone’s going to be happy!
> 
> View attachment 229841


Thank you for that. I was two hours drive away. Where I was it did rain quite a bit on friday night. Not sure how much it rained in Cape Town itself though. But heard from other people commenting that it wasn't very much. BUT the report was that it missed Cape Town but did rain in Cape Towns carchment area for the dams about 8mm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thank you for that. I was two hours drive away. Where I was it did rain quite a bit on friday night. Not sure how much it rained in Cape Town itself though. But heard from other people commenting that it wasn't very much. BUT the report was that it missed Cape Town but did rain in Cape Towns carchment area for the dams about 8mm.



Great! Raining in Maryland too!


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish my property were covered with trees like that.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I've had several budgies! I REALLY enjoy them and typically let them fly around the house a bit.
> When I was a child we let our budgie fly around the house. it used to like landing on my mother's head and plucking out hairs, one by one! It wouldn't do this to any else- just Mom!!!! She wouldn't tolerate it much...can't imagine why!
> 
> One day it was one of our birthdays, and the cake was all decorated and sitting in the center of the dining room table. The budgie was out flying around, and when I went to put him in his cage, he had some sort of odd blue stuff on his toes. It wiped off easily but I couldn't figure out what it was. When we saw the birdie footprints through the icing on the birthday cake, we knew!!!  (We ate the cake anyway, of course.)


Lol.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> YAAAAYYYYY!!!!


[emoji98] [emoji97] [emoji126] [emoji98] [emoji126] [emoji98] [emoji126] [emoji98] [emoji97]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes they are
> View attachment 229850


Is that Clunker? He is looking good.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We were invited to a friend's house for a meal in the Eid al-Adha, the big festival in Muslim countries, sort of culturally the big thing like Christmas or Thanksgiving in other places.
> While there we noticed one of the small children playing with a tortoise, twisting one of each of its front and back limbs in opposite directions.
> wifey said how horrible this was and I remarked it was just a rubber toy, but it wasn't.
> The children used this tiny tort and another (Tidgy) as toy cars, pushing them around and crashing them head first into each other to simulate car crashes.
> The adults kicked them out of the way as they walked past.
> They were fed on meat scraps, fat and tomato and roamed the house looking for somewhere to hide away from the pain and bright lights.
> Tidgy had had one on her scutes cut out to make a pretty necklace and had a hole in her oozing yellow, bits of bone and lung covering could be seen under a thin yellow membrane.
> When we were leaving i said i wanted these tortoises.
> In the culture, you kind of have to say yes if someone asks for something or even admires it a lot.
> They gave us Tidgy, but the other tort was owned by the father of another child and wasn't there so we couldn't take the other one.
> It was dead in a few days.
> I took Tidgy home, wifey making up the name from Tgg (sort of Tidgy) _Testudo graeca graeca, _i stopped at the Cyber cafe to research on the way back and Tidgy weakly tried to crawl away from me terrified.
> i spent hours a day with her, washing her wounds, speaking gently to her, trying to get her to eat, until about eight days later she finally started to come out of her shell, eat and fight to survive. She decided it was a good place and wanted to live. Life's good.
> She used to scream silently, mouth open and stretching her neck out full and to one-side, i'm certain she had damage to the neck, but eventually she recovered, the hole scabbed and a couple of years later the scab fell off leaving the rough black scute that doesn't match the others that she has to this day.
> And i fell in love with her.


Oh what a horrible and at the same time beautiful story. You are a good man.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Some just climb them


Is that trick photography and if not then Wow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Adam did say he was going to be gone for a few days, but it's not like him to just pick up and go without waving goodbye. Snif.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Is that Clunker? He is looking good.


Yes. The big eyes are because he thought I was going to let him eat my phone[emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Fingers crossed. We huffed and puffed at the rain clouds here, but it took them a while to reach @CarolM. Hoping for a lasting rain over there.


[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Raqib!
> Good morning, roommates!
> We’re getting ready to go to a party. Fastelavn is a carnival that takes place before Lent, and traditionally the central activity involved putting a black cat into a barrel, then trying to break the barrel by hitting it. (Medieval Europe, say goodbye to cats. Say hello to the plague  ) Now they fill the barrel with candy.
> View attachment 229867


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We’re getting ready to go to a party. Fastelavn is a carnival that takes place before Lent, and traditionally the central activity involved putting a black cat into a barrel, then trying to break the barrel by hitting it. (Medieval Europe, say goodbye to cats. Say hello to the plague  ) Now they fill the barrel with candy.
> View attachment 229867


Good morning, Lena! 
Interesting game. 
Perhaps i could start it here and fill the barrels with camels.[/QUOTE][emoji79] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Because of the long hours I keep, I have been accused on the Fossil Forum of being a vampire.
> Hmmmmmmmm.


But I thought you were a chameleon


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was just reading about Fastelavn on Wikipedia  a Nordic Lutheran festival related to the catholic Mardi Gras
> 
> [emoji33]


No no no no no no and just once more in case you did not hear the first on NO...waking me up please. I like my sleep.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As I don't have children, this seems a great idea to me!


[emoji85] @JoesMum what have you done?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> People don't know how to interact anymore and loneliness and depression is getting out of hand. As a society we got to find a way to change this.


I think we intersct really nicely in the CDR.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Adam did say he was going to be gone for a few days, but it's not like him to just pick up and go without waving goodbye. Snif.


If he does not show up in 3 days I say we hold a funeral for him. In the time being we will hope for his safe return.


----------



## CarolM

Ok.
I took lots of photos. For you all to enjoy. And the exciting part are the following.
Pics of the lizard who liked the bed. Then some wild torts and a baby wild tort. Although i should say teentort.
Enjoy. These were taken especialy for my roommates and those of you interested in the Chersina Angulata. And we can't forget the big centipede


----------



## CarolM

I haven't managed to go through all the posts yet. But I need to go to bed as i have work and visiters down from South Korea. Good night all. Sleep tight.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> If he does not show up in 3 days I say we hold a funeral for him. In the time being we will hope for his safe return.



Steady on! Adam has disappeared for months before now! Don’t be too hasty!


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Steady on! Adam has disappeared for months before now! Don’t be too hasty!


So much for becoming the new Dark Lord of CDR. Lol


----------



## Moozillion

I’m really worried that the “doooing” sounds we heard was Adam getting stuck in the wool spider’s web, if she exists. [emoji33]


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> I’m really worried that the “doooing” sounds we heard was Adam getting stuck in the wool spider’s web, if she exists. [emoji33]


I thought maybe he hit the top. Do you think he knocked himself out?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> So much for becoming the new Dark Lord of CDR. Lol



No new about it. He is the creator of the CDR. He truly is its Dark Lord


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'll look for him at walmart. BBL


Have you found him ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> If I see him on the M25, I’ll let you know. The traffic is somewhat slow


Oh my " He hate cars ! What had happend to him ??? I am really worried.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> No Adam at Walmart, the drug store or the dollar store.


I hoped you found him. What a pity.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lots of “wintry showers “ as we drove home, but no Adam.
> 
> We are worried, but as we all know the moon is made of cheese and, if Adam did fly too high last night, then he’s probably stuffing his face on the moon right now... or sleeping off the surfeit!
> 
> (And it would be just like him to pretend he was in trouble so we didn’t follow and try to make him share the cheese!)


What about the cheese fondue ? Is it hot and "smelly" ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] Thank you. It was lovely. Will be posting pics for you all once I have finished wading through all the posts I missed.


Good luck. We will see us tomorrow .....or later .. when you have found your way through all posts... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I kept an eye out for him while I went around opening the tortoise sheds, but no Adam!


Maybe he take a nap in one of your heated tortoise sheds ???


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I wish my property were covered with trees like that.


Why ? With such a lot of shade you will have no gras under the trees.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Is that trick photography and if not then Wow.


No, I think not. Tortoises can climb like that.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Adam did say he was going to be gone for a few days, but it's not like him to just pick up and go without waving goodbye. Snif.


That would be a naughty behavior if he did ! Not nice. Snif too.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> If he does not show up in 3 days I say we hold a funeral for him. In the time being we will hope for his safe return.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


Ok ok. :hug:


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 230081


Thank you. Hug and flowers accepted.


----------



## Bee62

Oh my ! It is Monday again !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lots of “wintry showers “ as we drove home, but no Adam.
> 
> We are worried, but as we all know the moon is made of cheese and, if Adam did fly too high last night, then he’s probably stuffing his face on the moon right now... or sleeping off the surfeit!
> 
> (And it would be just like him to pretend he was in trouble so we didn’t follow and try to make him share the cheese!)



Very perceptive, Linda.  I hope he did bring his space suit along.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What a stunning picture.



Thank you, Carol!  Nice to not-see you back.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is that trick photography and if not then Wow.



I’m pretty sure it’s the second


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Adam did say he was going to be gone for a few days, but it's not like him to just pick up and go without waving goodbye. Snif.



Well spotted, Yvonne. He did say “help” though. Does that count as waving goodbye?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> If he does not show up in 3 days I say we hold a funeral for him. In the time being we will hope for his safe return.



 
Three days will not be enough for him to shop for and celebrate Wifey’s birthday.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> So much for becoming the new Dark Lord of CDR. Lol



 Such plans will only take you as far as the naughty step!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ok.
> I took lots of photos. For you all to enjoy. And the exciting part are the following.
> Pics of the lizard who liked the bed. Then some wild torts and a baby wild tort. Although i should say teentort.
> Enjoy. These were taken especialy for my roommates and those of you interested in the Chersina Angulata. And we can't forget the big centipede
> View attachment 230028
> View attachment 230029
> View attachment 230030
> View attachment 230032
> View attachment 230033
> View attachment 230031
> View attachment 230034
> View attachment 230035
> View attachment 230037
> View attachment 230036
> View attachment 230038
> View attachment 230039
> View attachment 230043
> View attachment 230041
> View attachment 230042
> View attachment 230040
> View attachment 230044
> View attachment 230046
> View attachment 230047
> View attachment 230045
> View attachment 230049
> View attachment 230048
> View attachment 230050
> View attachment 230051
> View attachment 230053
> View attachment 230052
> View attachment 230054
> View attachment 230055
> View attachment 230056
> View attachment 230057
> View attachment 230058
> View attachment 230059
> View attachment 230060
> View attachment 230062
> View attachment 230063
> View attachment 230061
> View attachment 230064
> View attachment 230066
> View attachment 230067
> View attachment 230065
> View attachment 230068
> View attachment 230069
> View attachment 230070
> View attachment 230072
> View attachment 230071
> View attachment 230073
> View attachment 230074



These are brilliant. I love the lizard on the bed... and the huge millipede 

And I am afraid the plastron shots of the torts just show there is no hope for you whatsoever... you have the bug [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Such plans will only take you as far as the naughty step!



Agreed. Is @DE42 actually a Meerkat in disguise? Hmmm...


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s a frosty start here again. 

Today I must organise my hayfever meds... it’s time for new supplies. I start very early as I am affected by tree pollens (and finish as everyone else gets going) I could kick off any time in the next 6 weeks, but I prefer to be prepared in advance as early intervention means I get into less of a mess!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Agreed. Is @DE42 actually a Meerkat in disguise? Hmmm...



Maybe.... Maybe real Dan never did come back after he followed Adam into the dark....


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s a frosty start here again.
> 
> Today I must organise my hayfever meds... it’s time for new supplies. I start very early as I am affected by tree pollens (and finish as everyone else gets going) I could kick off any time in the next 6 weeks, but I prefer to be prepared in advance as early intervention means I get into less of a mess!



Geez, you do start early! I get a bit of hay fever but I wonder if it’ll be the same in Denmark. Collecting Cat’s ear and dandelion for the torts last year would make it much worse for me. (One of the two aspects of tort parenting that I don’t miss.)


----------



## JoesMum

I like heading to colder climes in early spring, the trees spread their pollen a bit later up there and I get some relief. Get it wrong and I extend the season


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ok.
> I took lots of photos. For you all to enjoy. And the exciting part are the following.
> Pics of the lizard who liked the bed. Then some wild torts and a baby wild tort. Although i should say teentort.
> Enjoy. These were taken especialy for my roommates and those of you interested in the Chersina Angulata. And we can't forget the big centipede
> View attachment 230028
> View attachment 230029
> View attachment 230030
> View attachment 230032
> View attachment 230033
> View attachment 230031
> View attachment 230034
> View attachment 230035
> View attachment 230037
> View attachment 230036
> View attachment 230038
> View attachment 230039
> View attachment 230043
> View attachment 230041
> View attachment 230042
> View attachment 230040
> View attachment 230044
> View attachment 230046
> View attachment 230047
> View attachment 230045
> View attachment 230049
> View attachment 230048
> View attachment 230050
> View attachment 230051
> View attachment 230053
> View attachment 230052
> View attachment 230054
> View attachment 230055
> View attachment 230056
> View attachment 230057
> View attachment 230058
> View attachment 230059
> View attachment 230060
> View attachment 230062
> View attachment 230063
> View attachment 230061
> View attachment 230064
> View attachment 230066
> View attachment 230067
> View attachment 230065
> View attachment 230068
> View attachment 230069
> View attachment 230070
> View attachment 230072
> View attachment 230071
> View attachment 230073
> View attachment 230074


Hey, beautiful pics. Thank you for posting it. The landscape is very different there ? Sometimes dry and sometimes green, is it ?
The torts are good looking. They live wild there ? Do you know what specie they are ? The millipede is a little bit scary and the lizards are cute !
Btw: Your hand and foot are beautiful too !

EDIT: I found the tortoise: It is an Angulate Tortoise


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Ok.
> I took lots of photos. For you all to enjoy. And the exciting part are the following.
> Pics of the lizard who liked the bed. Then some wild torts and a baby wild tort. Although i should say teentort.
> Enjoy. These were taken especialy for my roommates and those of you interested in the Chersina Angulata. And we can't forget the big centipede
> View attachment 230028
> View attachment 230029
> View attachment 230030
> View attachment 230032
> View attachment 230033
> View attachment 230031
> View attachment 230034
> View attachment 230035
> View attachment 230037
> View attachment 230036
> View attachment 230038
> View attachment 230039
> View attachment 230043
> View attachment 230041
> View attachment 230042
> View attachment 230040
> View attachment 230044
> View attachment 230046
> View attachment 230047
> View attachment 230045
> View attachment 230049
> View attachment 230048
> View attachment 230050
> View attachment 230051
> View attachment 230053
> View attachment 230052
> View attachment 230054
> View attachment 230055
> View attachment 230056
> View attachment 230057
> View attachment 230058
> View attachment 230059
> View attachment 230060
> View attachment 230062
> View attachment 230063
> View attachment 230061
> View attachment 230064
> View attachment 230066
> View attachment 230067
> View attachment 230065
> View attachment 230068
> View attachment 230069
> View attachment 230070
> View attachment 230072
> View attachment 230071
> View attachment 230073
> View attachment 230074


Woww.
They are beautiful except that centipede and lizard. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Ok.
> I took lots of photos. For you all to enjoy. And the exciting part are the following.
> Pics of the lizard who liked the bed. Then some wild torts and a baby wild tort. Although i should say teentort.
> Enjoy. These were taken especialy for my roommates and those of you interested in the Chersina Angulata. And we can't forget the big centipede
> View attachment 230028
> View attachment 230029
> View attachment 230030
> View attachment 230032
> View attachment 230033
> View attachment 230031
> View attachment 230034
> View attachment 230035
> View attachment 230037
> View attachment 230036
> View attachment 230038
> View attachment 230039
> View attachment 230043
> View attachment 230041
> View attachment 230042
> View attachment 230040
> View attachment 230044
> View attachment 230046
> View attachment 230047
> View attachment 230045
> View attachment 230049
> View attachment 230048
> View attachment 230050
> View attachment 230051
> View attachment 230053
> View attachment 230052
> View attachment 230054
> View attachment 230055
> View attachment 230056
> View attachment 230057
> View attachment 230058
> View attachment 230059
> View attachment 230060
> View attachment 230062
> View attachment 230063
> View attachment 230061
> View attachment 230064
> View attachment 230066
> View attachment 230067
> View attachment 230065
> View attachment 230068
> View attachment 230069
> View attachment 230070
> View attachment 230072
> View attachment 230071
> View attachment 230073
> View attachment 230074


& From which kind does tort belong?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great! Raining in Maryland too!
> 
> View attachment 229974


So jealous.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. The big eyes are because he thought I was going to let him eat my phone[emoji57]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So much for becoming the new Dark Lord of CDR. Lol


Nice try.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, I think not. Tortoises can climb like that.


I am impressed then. Never knew that.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Carol!  Nice to not-see you back.


Nice to he back. I wil be disappearing and popping in sporadically as I have clients visiting Cape Town for the next week.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> These are brilliant. I love the lizard on the bed... and the huge millipede
> 
> And I am afraid the plastron shots of the torts just show there is no hope for you whatsoever... you have the bug [emoji23]


I know. The family thought I was mad. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s a frosty start here again.
> 
> Today I must organise my hayfever meds... it’s time for new supplies. I start very early as I am affected by tree pollens (and finish as everyone else gets going) I could kick off any time in the next 6 weeks, but I prefer to be prepared in advance as early intervention means I get into less of a mess!


Good Afternoon Linda. Have a good one and good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Geez, you do start early! I get a bit of hay fever but I wonder if it’ll be the same in Denmark. Collecting Cat’s ear and dandelion for the torts last year would make it much worse for me. (One of the two aspects of tort parenting that I don’t miss.)


Good Afternoon Lena. 
Hope you are having a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hey, beautiful pics. Thank you for posting it. The landscape is very different there ? Sometimes dry and sometimes green, is it ?
> The torts are good looking. They live wild there ? Do you know what specie they are ? The millipede is a little bit scary and the lizards are cute !
> Btw: Your hand and foot are beautiful too !
> 
> EDIT: I found the tortoise: It is an Angulate Tortoise


Whahaha. Thank re the compliment on my hand and foot. This was out near citrusdal area. At the moment depending on where direction you go in, it is either green or brown


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> & From which kind does tort belong?


The torti are South African tortoises. They are wild and belong to the Bowsprit or Chersina Angulata tortoise groups.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> The torti are South African tortoises. They are wild and belong to the Bowsprit or Chersina Angulata tortoise groups.


They are beautiful [emoji173]
Its really awesome to think these creatures walking outside of my house and living freely. [emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Maro2Bear said:


> Great! Raining in Maryland too!
> 
> View attachment 229974


Woww!!![emoji173]
Its so so beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Agreed. Is @DE42 actually a Meerkat in disguise? Hmmm...


Maybe yes. . . maybe no! But at any rate, he gets a big:







​from me! @DE42 Hope you're feeling all better now.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, @DE42!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe yes. . . maybe no! But at any rate, he gets a big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​from me! @DE42 Hope you're feeling all better now.


Thanks. I'm doing a lot better. Still best resting up today and getting back strength.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, @DE42!
> View attachment 230149


Cute pic. And thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh! Happy Birthday @DE42  I hope you have a lovely day  [emoji217][emoji322][emoji512][emoji217][emoji320]


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> They are beautiful [emoji173]
> Its really awesome to think these creatures walking outside of my house and living freely. [emoji173][emoji7]


Thank you. I actually wasn't expecting to see them there so had to scramble for my phone.


----------



## CarolM

@DE42.

A Very Happy Birthday my friend. I hope it is an awesome one and you get lots of presents.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Agreed. Is @DE42 actually a Meerkat in disguise? Hmmm...



[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I was at the grocery store that had the 1.5 ton wheel of cheese that I posted a while back. I figured there might be a decent possibility of finding Adam there, but no luck.[emoji853]

And the giant wheel of cheese is long gone...[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

Happy birthday Dan @DE42 !


----------



## Bambam1989

[emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Bambam1989

Temps here will be dropping into the low 20s at night for a while.
Early spring was only a tease..


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Ooh! Happy Birthday @DE42  I hope you have a lovely day  [emoji217][emoji322][emoji512][emoji217][emoji320]


Thank you!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> @DE42.
> 
> A Very Happy Birthday my friend. I hope it is an awesome one and you get lots of presents.


My sis got me a house coat, house shoes, and a movie


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy birthday Dan @DE42 !


Thank you


----------



## Hugo's Home

Almost every day I'm on here tfo and get sad seeing all these posts of ppl raising their tortoises improperly. How do y'all hold back from just yelling and not losing your mind all the time! It's stressing me out reading all these posts. Like I can feel my blood pressure rising. Then when all these great ideas come in, you dont see the person posting again or anything. It just frustrates me so bad. Idk how to deal besides not looking at them. But then I feel bad since it seems like I'm looking the other way.. idk my rant for today...

Oh and happy b day @DE42 !!


----------



## JoesMum

Hugo's Home said:


> Almost every day I'm on here tfo and get sad seeing all these posts of ppl raising their tortoises improperly. How do y'all hold back from just yelling and not losing your mind all the time! It's stressing me out reading all these posts. Like I can feel my blood pressure rising. Then when all these great ideas come in, you dont see the person posting again or anything. It just frustrates me so bad. Idk how to deal besides not looking at them. But then I feel bad since it seems like I'm looking the other way.. idk my rant for today...
> 
> Oh and happy b day @DE42 !!



I figure that saying the same thing for the umpteen thousandth time might eventually get the message over. Generally speaking, if you phrase the answer right you can persuade the owner that things can be done to perfect the setup. I try not to bluntly say that someone is doing it all wrong, even if they are. There’s no point upsetting the owner; they’ll go away and a tortoise won’t get the help it desperately needs. 

One or two people cannot take any help whatsoever. Whatever is said is wrong even from the people with decades of experience who have been there, done that and learned from their mistakes. For those you just have to shrug and walk away... remember all the ones you have helped and the lovely PMs I have had thanking me. 

And just occasionally, I take a break from posting help completely... a sanity break. I go for a period of insanity in the CDR instead 

This forum has supported me through bad times and good ... and the very worst of times too. I just try to give back a little.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, gang.
I see some new folks here. I've been neglecting to visit much.
I've been busy with the new car project, work and life in general.
I'm down to just one tortoise to help simplify my world. 
I found the three ladies an excellent home, also in humid, steamy Florida.
I've kept Julio.
I hope that everyone is doing well.


----------



## Momof4

@DE42

Happy birthday!!
I don’t post much but I read almost everyday!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm doing a lot better. Still best resting up today and getting back strength.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAN !
Sending my best wishes to you. Have a great day.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> @DE42
> 
> Happy birthday!!
> I don’t post much but I read almost everyday!!
> 
> View attachment 230173


Thank you!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My sis got me a house coat, house shoes, and a movie


... and now you are a house man ????


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAN !
> Sending my best wishes to you. Have a great day.


Lol thanks. I did not understand the German but I am assuming it goes along with the oh happy birthday


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> ... and now you are a house man ????


It was her "home movie night" package lol


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I see some new folks here. I've been neglecting to visit much.
> I've been busy with the new car project, work and life in general.
> I'm down to just one tortoise to help simplify my world.
> I found the three ladies an excellent home, also in humid, steamy Florida.
> I've kept Julio.
> I hope that everyone is doing well.


Hi Ed. When from time to time you are still popping in to say "hi" we will be glad. And when you want to look more often in here it is super. All is okay as long as we are not losing you totally.
Could you please post a pic of Julio ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> @DE42
> 
> Happy birthday!!
> I don’t post much but I read almost everyday!!
> 
> View attachment 230173


Same here, I'm a creepy lurker of shadows!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Lol thanks. I did not understand the German but I am assuming it goes along with the oh happy birthday


Should I translate ?
I could teach you a little bit German when you are interested, but not today !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Same here, I'm a creepy lurker of shadows!


What ? Hahahahah. Was that a joke ?
BamBam seldom post something .... hmmmmmm.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ed. When from time to time you are still popping in to say "hi" we will be glad. And when you want to look more often in here it is super. All is okay as long as we are not losing you totally.
> Could you please post a pic of Julio ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> What ? Hahahahah. Was that a joke ?
> BamBam seldom post something .... hmmmmmm.....


Yes. I am dripping with sarcasm today... That or I am melting[emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Thank you!
Julio is a beauty. 
My own little redfoot is as big as my whole hand.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. I am dripping with sarcasm today... That or I am melting[emoji33]


Melting ? Is it not too cold for melting ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Melting ? Is it not too cold for melting ?


But my house is nice and toasty[emoji1] 
I want chocolate[emoji515] [emoji514] [emoji507]


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> But my house is nice and toasty[emoji1]
> I want chocolate[emoji515] [emoji514] [emoji507]


Wait a moment, I have enough chocolate for two.
Here, help yourself please. Need some mental consolation ???


----------



## DE42

Another reason to go to New Zealand.
Even their safety videos are awesome.


----------



## Bee62

You destroy my diet but that doesen`t matter. Let us eat yummy chocolate.
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Wait a moment, I have enough chocolate for two.
> Here, help yourself please. Need some mental consolation ???


O thank you!
My husband told me he wants to go on a diet.. so I am going to diet with him for support. We start Thursday..
O sweet chocolate, we have a few days left and then we must part ways.


----------



## DE42

I was walking back up to my house from me grandma's and it caused me to think of the hobbit because the fog is so think you can't see more than 6-8 feet. 
So I had to play misty mountains cold on my way home lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Another reason to go to New Zealand.
> Even their safety videos are awesome.


Hahahahah ! Funny !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> O thank you!
> My husband told me he wants to go on a diet.. so I am going to diet with him for support. We start Thursday..
> O sweet chocolate, we have a few days left and then we must part ways.


My answer:


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I was walking back up to my house from me grandma's and it caused me to think of the hobbit because the fog is so think you can't see more than 6-8 feet.
> So I had to play misty mountains cold on my way home lol.


Huuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh, don`t let the creatures in the fog catch you !!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Thank you!
> Julio is a beauty.
> My own little redfoot is as big as my whole hand.


Take care, Sabine.
Suki is playing with your stuffed hedgehog as I type this.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My sis got me a house coat, house shoes, and a movie


All perfect for a nice cosy day.


----------



## CarolM

Hugo's Home said:


> Almost every day I'm on here tfo and get sad seeing all these posts of ppl raising their tortoises improperly. How do y'all hold back from just yelling and not losing your mind all the time! It's stressing me out reading all these posts. Like I can feel my blood pressure rising. Then when all these great ideas come in, you dont see the person posting again or anything. It just frustrates me so bad. Idk how to deal besides not looking at them. But then I feel bad since it seems like I'm looking the other way.. idk my rant for today...
> 
> Oh and happy b day @DE42 !!


The CDR is my sanctuary for peace. We have fun, silliness and madness here. Which helps alot.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I see some new folks here. I've been neglecting to visit much.
> I've been busy with the new car project, work and life in general.
> I'm down to just one tortoise to help simplify my world.
> I found the three ladies an excellent home, also in humid, steamy Florida.
> I've kept Julio.
> I hope that everyone is doing well.


Hey there. Sometimes life needs to be simple. Glad to see you in the CDR again.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> My sis got me a house coat, house shoes, and a movie



So you can be comfy and cozy. The best things in life.


----------



## Kristoff

Hugo's Home said:


> Almost every day I'm on here tfo and get sad seeing all these posts of ppl raising their tortoises improperly. How do y'all hold back from just yelling and not losing your mind all the time! It's stressing me out reading all these posts. Like I can feel my blood pressure rising. Then when all these great ideas come in, you dont see the person posting again or anything. It just frustrates me so bad. Idk how to deal besides not looking at them. But then I feel bad since it seems like I'm looking the other way.. idk my rant for today...
> 
> Oh and happy b day @DE42 !!



You’re not alone. Do feel free to rant whenever you need it.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I see some new folks here. I've been neglecting to visit much.
> I've been busy with the new car project, work and life in general.
> I'm down to just one tortoise to help simplify my world.
> I found the three ladies an excellent home, also in humid, steamy Florida.
> I've kept Julio.
> I hope that everyone is doing well.



Thank you for the update, Ed! Busy is fine, but shouldn’t you be retiring soon? We missed you!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Same here, I'm a creepy lurker of shadows!



LOL


----------



## Kristoff

Somebody told me Julio is... a girl?  Does she play ball with you and Suki?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All perfect for a nice cosy day.



SNAP’ish!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I see some new folks here. I've been neglecting to visit much.
> I've been busy with the new car project, work and life in general.
> I'm down to just one tortoise to help simplify my world.
> I found the three ladies an excellent home, also in humid, steamy Florida.
> I've kept Julio.
> I hope that everyone is doing well.



Hello Ed. It’s lovely to not see you again... and Julio. I can’t say I blame you for slimming down the tortoise collection; you were somewhat overwhelmed at one stage!

I hope all is well with you in the enviable Florida warmth


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> O thank you!
> My husband told me he wants to go on a diet.. so I am going to diet with him for support. We start Thursday..
> O sweet chocolate, we have a few days left and then we must part ways.



You will find Bee’s digital chocolate is absolutely fine for a diet. No calories in it


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m watching the weather news with a little concern. We’re supposed to be going to see my Mum up north in Derbyshire next week end, she lives in a town on the edge of the High Peak national park and is steadily being snowed in right now!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m watching the weather news with a little concern. We’re supposed to be going to see my Mum up north in Derbyshire next week end, she lives in a town on the edge of the High Peak national park and is steadily being snowed in right now!



Did you grow up in that area, Linda? Fingers crossed for your journey.


----------



## Kristoff

Hello, roommates!
Another grey day outside. I’m snuggling with my LEGOs.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Take care, Sabine.
> Suki is playing with your stuffed hedgehog as I type this.


Take care too my friend.
Greetings to your little Suki girl. Do you use your coffee mug too ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The CDR is my sanctuary for peace. We have fun, silliness and madness here. Which helps alot.





For your sanctuary for peace......


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Who one else too ???????


----------



## Bee62

HAPPY TUESDAY To ALL.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly? 
What's been happening? 
I just woke up in corner 12 and can't remember a thing. 
I seem to be covered in sticky slime, though it is at least in part jellyfish goop. 
And I've lost a kilo and have scratches or bites? all over. 
And I seem to be wearing a nice warm pair of woolen underpants that i didn't have on before. 
What on earth happened?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 229934


I vaguely remember a flying squirrel. 
Thanks for trying to rescue me, Dan. 
Did you find me?
Where was I ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Who made this portrait of you?


I prefer this one :


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly?
> What's been happening?
> I just woke up in corner 12 and can't remember a thing.
> I seem to be covered in sticky slime, though it is at least in part jellyfish goop.
> And I've lost a kilo and have scratches or bites? all over.
> And I seem to be wearing a nice warm pair of woolen underpants that i didn't have on before.
> What on earth happened?


HI ADAM !
Glad you are back. We were searching for you everywhere but could not find you. I hope you are okay.
The woolen underpants are scary ! Had the wool spider gotten you and put on that woolen underpant ?
Very, very mysterious !
Last I know that you crushed into me. I woke up with headaches and you had been gone.
Are you okay ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My friend was travelling home from London last night and this happened on the phone app when she looked up her train... it was due to arrive 2 days early
> View attachment 229949
> 
> 
> It’s about the same time. Is it possible they’re actually in the wrong day now? I hope Adam can find his TARDIS.


I think they've done that on purpose. 
If you average this out with the rest of the trains that were all late this month, the average will be that all the trains were on time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I am back
> View attachment 229951
> 
> 
> 
> I never found Adam. Or anyone. I flew around all night but sadly I could not reach them.
> 
> I think they are lost in the great expanse up there. Disoriented and unable to find their way back down.
> 
> So I have an idea. Let's start grilling some cheese. Maybe the oder will drift up to where they are and Adam can lead them all back by following his nose.
> 
> Quickly everyone gather your cheese before it's too late.


Glad you're okay, Dan.
I have a vague memory of the smell of cheese, but that's usual in my dreams anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


In the Cold Dark Room, all days are 48 hours long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Adam will hit me for this. But I've never heard of that cheese.



And 
You've got to be joking!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camembert


All this cheese talk is making me hungry. 
POINTS ! ! ! for everyone. 
But I must have been seriously out of it to not have reacted to this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I found an Adam, but it is not our Adam


It's impersonating me! 
Badly! 
It looks nothing like my sofa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Or does he hide here ????


I do like hats. 
A better effort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Or here ????


Oh, goodness, no! 
They missed out the apostrophe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Tons of rain here in Maryland.....Adam might be taking cover in one of our bird houses...or, behind the blooming Snow Drops!
> 
> View attachment 229970
> View attachment 229971


I love snowdrops. 
But i don't think I was there. 
I'm not wet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh what a horrible and at the same time beautiful story. You are a good man.


More to the point, Tidgy's a good tortoise. 
She deserves a good life.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Did you grow up in that area, Linda? Fingers crossed for your journey.



I grew up everywhere but there 

My parents met and married in Wales, although Dad is from Bristol. I was born in Kent. Moved to Yorkshire aged 4, Somerset aged 6, back to a different bit of Yorkshire aged nearly 11 and then university in Lancashire, work in London and then back to my native county of Kent. I have lived in Kent longer than anywhere else, count Yorkshire as home and have no relatives living in either 

My sister ended up in Derbyshire via London after university and Mum moved there after she retired.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Is that trick photography and if not then Wow.


No, it's real, Russian's are excellent climbers and diggers.




And turtles can be good as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good morning, Lena!
> Interesting game.
> Perhaps i could start it here and fill the barrels with camels.


[emoji79] [emoji33][/QUOTE]
SNAP ! ! ! 
Again


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I grew up everywhere but there
> 
> My parents met and married in Wales, although Dad is from Bristol. I was born in Kent. Moved to Yorkshire aged 4, Somerset aged 6, back to a different bit of Yorkshire aged nearly 11 and then university in Lancashire, work in London and then back to my native county of Kent. I have lived in Kent longer than anywhere else, count Yorkshire as home and have no relatives living in either
> 
> My sister ended up in Derbyshire via London after university and Mum moved there after she retired.


Hello Linda.  You have moved very often. Bad for making friends as a child. My parents never moved. I never moved too. My home is my castle...... and castles never move


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's real, Russian's are excellent climbers and diggers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turtles can be good as well.


Russians had been found nesting in trees .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok.
> I took lots of photos. For you all to enjoy. And the exciting part are the following.
> Pics of the lizard who liked the bed. Then some wild torts and a baby wild tort. Although i should say teentort.
> Enjoy. These were taken especialy for my roommates and those of you interested in the Chersina Angulata. And we can't forget the big centipede
> View attachment 230028
> View attachment 230029
> View attachment 230030
> View attachment 230032
> View attachment 230033
> View attachment 230031
> View attachment 230034
> View attachment 230035
> View attachment 230037
> View attachment 230036
> View attachment 230038
> View attachment 230039
> View attachment 230043
> View attachment 230041
> View attachment 230042
> View attachment 230040
> View attachment 230044
> View attachment 230046
> View attachment 230047
> View attachment 230045
> View attachment 230049
> View attachment 230048
> View attachment 230050
> View attachment 230051
> View attachment 230053
> View attachment 230052
> View attachment 230054
> View attachment 230055
> View attachment 230056
> View attachment 230057
> View attachment 230058
> View attachment 230059
> View attachment 230060
> View attachment 230062
> View attachment 230063
> View attachment 230061
> View attachment 230064
> View attachment 230066
> View attachment 230067
> View attachment 230065
> View attachment 230068
> View attachment 230069
> View attachment 230070
> View attachment 230072
> View attachment 230071
> View attachment 230073
> View attachment 230074


Love all the views! 
And the lizard on the bed! 




And the tortoises! 
And the millipede, (not a centipede) is wonderful. 
Thanks for thinking of us and sharing these lovely postcards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I’m really worried that the “doooing” sounds we heard was Adam getting stuck in the wool spider’s web, if she exists. [emoji33]


Good thinking.
Could have been.
I don't recall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh my ! It is Monday again !


It isn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm doing a lot better. Still best resting up today and getting back strength.


I'm so sorry I missed your birthday, Dan! 
Happy Birthday! ! ! !




Rather belatedly. 




I hope you had a great day! ! !




And that you saved me some cake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, I was at the grocery store that had the 1.5 ton wheel of cheese that I posted a while back. I figured there might be a decent possibility of finding Adam there, but no luck.[emoji853]
> 
> And the giant wheel of cheese is long gone...[emoji6]


It was yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hugo's Home said:


> Almost every day I'm on here tfo and get sad seeing all these posts of ppl raising their tortoises improperly. How do y'all hold back from just yelling and not losing your mind all the time! It's stressing me out reading all these posts. Like I can feel my blood pressure rising. Then when all these great ideas come in, you dont see the person posting again or anything. It just frustrates me so bad. Idk how to deal besides not looking at them. But then I feel bad since it seems like I'm looking the other way.. idk my rant for today...
> 
> Oh and happy b day @DE42 !!


It frustrates me too. 
Sometimes I just hide in here for a while until I feel brave enough to venture out again. 
But there are people who listen, tortoises saved because of our advice or their lives and their owners made better. 
People get educated pass the word and the world slowly changes. 
it's worth persevering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I figure that saying the same thing for the umpteen thousandth time might eventually get the message over. Generally speaking, if you phrase the answer right you can persuade the owner that things can be done to perfect the setup. I try not to bluntly say that someone is doing it all wrong, even if they are. There’s no point upsetting the owner; they’ll go away and a tortoise won’t get the help it desperately needs.
> 
> One or two people cannot take any help whatsoever. Whatever is said is wrong even from the people with decades of experience who have been there, done that and learned from their mistakes. For those you just have to shrug and walk away... remember all the ones you have helped and the lovely PMs I have had thanking me.
> 
> And just occasionally, I take a break from posting help completely... a sanity break. I go for a period of insanity in the CDR instead
> 
> This forum has supported me through bad times and good ... and the very worst of times too. I just try to give back a little.


Bravo! 
Well said!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I see some new folks here. I've been neglecting to visit much.
> I've been busy with the new car project, work and life in general.
> I'm down to just one tortoise to help simplify my world.
> I found the three ladies an excellent home, also in humid, steamy Florida.
> I've kept Julio.
> I hope that everyone is doing well.


Darn it, I missed you, Ed! 
Love to Julio
Hoping everything's going well with your projects, though cars aren't my thang, as you know. 
Hope to speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I guess she'll actually be happier on her own. 
But i still feel sad, somehow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Another reason to go to New Zealand.
> Even their safety videos are awesome.


Absolutely brilliant! 
And has Sylvester McCoy (Radagast) who also played The Doctor in it ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You’re not alone. Do feel free to rant whenever you need it.


RANT! RANT !
Lurk! Lurk! 
Wibble! 
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m watching the weather news with a little concern. We’re supposed to be going to see my Mum up north in Derbyshire next week end, she lives in a town on the edge of the High Peak national park and is steadily being snowed in right now!


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Best of luck with that pesky white stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> HAPPY TUESDAY To ALL.


Tuesday already???
Golly! 
Happy Tuesday, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> HI ADAM !
> Glad you are back. We were searching for you everywhere but could not find you. I hope you are okay.
> The woolen underpants are scary ! Had the wool spider gotten you and put on that woolen underpant ?
> Very, very mysterious !
> Last I know that you crushed into me. I woke up with headaches and you had been gone.
> Are you okay ????


A bit weak. 
Having some cheese to replenish my energy.
Hope your headache's better. 
Wow, that was quite some adventure, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda.  You have moved very often. Bad for making friends as a child. My parents never moved. I never moved too. My home is my castle...... and castles never move


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tuesday already???
> Golly!
> Happy Tuesday, Sabine!


Happy Tuesday Adam !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A bit weak.
> Having some cheese to replenish my energy.
> Hope your headache's better.
> Wow, that was quite some adventure, my friend.


But dangerous me thinks. Has your radar left you on the flight ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But dangerous me thinks. Has your radar left you on the flight ?


Whatever it was I hit doesn't show up on sonar. .
If it exists.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whatever it was I hit doesn't show up on sonar. .
> If it exists.


Very strange when things are not on the sonar


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly?
> What's been happening?
> I just woke up in corner 12 and can't remember a thing.
> I seem to be covered in sticky slime, though it is at least in part jellyfish goop.
> And I've lost a kilo and have scratches or bites? all over.
> And I seem to be wearing a nice warm pair of woolen underpants that i didn't have on before.
> What on earth happened?



We had some theories going around for the past couple of days.  The nice woolen underpants sounds most bizarre... I don’t want to know how you got them.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think they've done that on purpose.
> If you average this out with the rest of the trains that were all late this month, the average will be that all the trains were on time.



Clever. Does Baldrick run the statistics department?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the Cold Dark Room, all days are 48 hours long.



Seriously? That’s very confusing. Sort of like Narnia timeline.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Seriously? That’s very confusing. Sort of like Narnia timeline.


Especially as he didn't say which planet's hours were applicable. They may not be Earth hours... or at least not all the time


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, goodness, no!
> They missed out the apostrophe!



Danish spelling


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We had some theories going around for the past couple of days.  The nice woolen underpants sounds most bizarre... I don’t want to know how you got them.


Yes, it's been rather like "Where's Waldo?" around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Especially as he didn't say which planet's hours were applicable. They may not be Earth hours... or at least not all the time


Quite. 
Cold Dark Room Hours are 30 minutes long.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I grew up everywhere but there
> 
> My parents met and married in Wales, although Dad is from Bristol. I was born in Kent. Moved to Yorkshire aged 4, Somerset aged 6, back to a different bit of Yorkshire aged nearly 11 and then university in Lancashire, work in London and then back to my native county of Kent. I have lived in Kent longer than anywhere else, count Yorkshire as home and have no relatives living in either
> 
> My sister ended up in Derbyshire via London after university and Mum moved there after she retired.



After all this moving, you’re truly our English expert. Do you still keep a packed suitcase under your bed — just in case?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> After all this moving, you’re truly our English expert. Do you still keep a packed suitcase under your bed — just in case?


I have Aunts & Uncles living in South Wales, Hampshire and Norfolk which covers West, South and East of Great Britain. Derbyshire is sort of North Midlands and my father lived in Edinburgh up to his death... I have the whole of the British mainland covered


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda.  You have moved very often. Bad for making friends as a child. My parents never moved. I never moved too. My home is my castle...... and castles never move



What about the house your parents sold—with a few beloved pets buried in the garden?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What about the house your parents sold—with a few beloved pets buried in the garden?


I had gerbils and a hamster in Somerset and I left them buried in the garden there. Otherwise the moving made pets impractical.

I won't pretend such a transient childhood was easy. It wasn't. I went to too many primary schools. Even in Somerset, they changed the education system while we lived there so I had to change schools!

I always had the wrong accent as the local dialect is very different in each area we moved to. I was bullied.

When I started at secondary school, my Mum insisted we stop moving and so I finally got proper friends and threw down roots.

It was when we moved to this house that I realised how much all the childhood moving had affected me. I really didn't want to leave the previous house in a nearby village. I was quite upset, even though my current home is much nicer and we were moving to get more space for us and Joe.

It was only when I worked out that I had actually lived in that house longer than I had lived anywhere, ever in my life, that I realised why I didn't want to leave it! We had been there 8 years. From that low point I could start to repair myself.

Now this house is the one I have lived in longest. We have been here nearly 20 years. If we had to move again, I really don't feel so bad about it. I have no family locally, the children have fledged, some kind person invented the internet making staying in touch much easier and I am confident that I could setup wherever we moved and deal with it


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You ate 1.5 tons of cheese?!?!?!!![emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> You ate 1.5 tons of cheese?!?!?!!![emoji33]



 No wonder he was missing for a few days. Even Adam can’t eat that much in one sitting. 
Unless he bartered some to the woolspider (if she exists) for that new wool underwear


----------



## JoesMum

Today is Shrove Tuesday. The day before Ash Wednesday which is the first day of the Christian Lent. 

In the UK that means it is Pancake Day. A traditional way of using up rich ingredients before the Lent fast, it is now just a good excuse to make and eat pancakes. 

My batter is made. We have sugar, lemon juice and dried fruit to go on them. We shall be starting to cook then in an hour. 

The village of Olney, near where my in laws live, has a pancake race every Shrove Tuesday...

Take a look here
http://olneypancakerace.org/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I had gerbils and a hamster in Somerset and I left them buried in the garden there. Otherwise the moving made pets impractical.
> 
> I won't pretend such a transient childhood was easy. It wasn't. I went to too many primary schools. Even in Somerset, they changed the education system while we lived there so I had to change schools!
> 
> I always had the wrong accent as the local dialect is very different in each area we moved to. I was bullied.
> 
> When I started at secondary school, my Mum insisted we stop moving and so I finally got proper friends and threw down roots.
> 
> It was when we moved to this house that I realised how much all the childhood moving had affected me. I really didn't want to leave the previous house in a nearby village. I was quite upset, even though my current home is much nicer and we were moving to get more space for us and Joe.
> 
> It was only when I worked out that I had actually lived in that house longer than I had lived anywhere, ever in my life, that I realised why I didn't want to leave it! We had been there 8 years. From that low point I could start to repair myself.
> 
> Now this house is the one I have lived in longest. We have been here nearly 20 years. If we had to move again, I really don't feel so bad about it. I have no family locally, the children have fledged, some kind person invented the internet making staying in touch much easier and I am confident that I could setup wherever we moved and deal with it


Interesting. 
I was also at school in Somerset and had to change schools when they changed the system.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You ate 1.5 tons of cheese?!?!?!!![emoji33]


I was peckish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> You ate 1.5 tons of cheese?!?!?!!![emoji33]


Good afternoon, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> No wonder he was missing for a few days. Even Adam can’t eat that much in one sitting.
> Unless he bartered some to the woolspider (if she exists) for that new wool underwear


I would never swap cheese for knickers. 
Maybe my knickers for cheese if anyone's interested.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today is Shrove Tuesday. The day before Ash Wednesday which is the first day of the Christian Lent.
> 
> In the UK that means it is Pancake Day. A traditional way of using up rich ingredients before the Lent fast, it is now just a good excuse to make and eat pancakes.
> 
> My batter is made. We have sugar, lemon juice and dried fruit to go on them. We shall be starting to cook then in an hour.
> 
> The village of Olney, near where my in laws live, has a pancake race every Shrove Tuesday...
> 
> Take a look here
> http://olneypancakerace.org/


wifey's considering doing pancakes. 
Not too bothered myself.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interesting.
> I was also at school in Somerset and had to change schools when they changed the system.



Given we are nearly exactly the same age I am not surprised that the Middle School system affected you too. At least you stayed in Somerset. We moved to the new county of Avon as well... since abolished of course


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would never swap cheese for knickers.
> Maybe my knickers for cheese if anyone's interested.



My cheese is ALL MINE! Understood?! Not sharing. * Stomps off *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Given we are nearly exactly the same age I am not surprised that the Middle School system affected you too. At least you stayed in Somerset. We moved to the new county of Avon as well... since abolished of course


Yes, we were just inside the border of North Somerset, which actually moved a couple of times, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My cheese is ALL MINE! Understood?! Not sharing. * Stomps off *


Boooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But you have good taste in cheese, so you are forgiven.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> What about the house your parents sold—with a few beloved pets buried in the garden?


Okay, I moved one time: From the house of my parents to the house where I live now. It was 1993 when I bought my house.
The house of my parents was sold by them in 2010 and my parents moved to me. My mother died 2 years later in 2012 and my father was too lonely here and moved into a retirement home where he lives up to now. ( On Thursday is his 90. birthday btw )
The house with some of my/ our beloved pets got new owners. They don`t know that they have a little pet graveyard in their garden.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> You ate 1.5 tons of cheese?!?!?!!![emoji33]


I think the Fossil Adamsofa Chameleon can eat even more !!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 230232
> 
> For your sanctuary for peace......


Thank you. Worked like a bomb.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Today is Shrove Tuesday. The day before Ash Wednesday which is the first day of the Christian Lent.
> 
> In the UK that means it is Pancake Day. A traditional way of using up rich ingredients before the Lent fast, it is now just a good excuse to make and eat pancakes.
> 
> My batter is made. We have sugar, lemon juice and dried fruit to go on them. We shall be starting to cook then in an hour.
> 
> The village of Olney, near where my in laws live, has a pancake race every Shrove Tuesday...
> 
> Take a look here
> http://olneypancakerace.org/


Pancakerace ? I read it. Weird things .... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would never swap cheese for knickers.
> Maybe my knickers for cheese if anyone's interested.


Only when they are well washed before !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's real, Russian's are excellent climbers and diggers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turtles can be good as well.


Oh my word. I would never have thought that was possible.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Pancakerace ? I read it. Weird things .... LOL !



No weirder than Danes bashing a barrel containing a black cat


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Russians had been found nesting in trees .....


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love all the views!
> And the lizard on the bed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tortoises!
> And the millipede, (not a centipede) is wonderful.
> Thanks for thinking of us and sharing these lovely postcards.


Oops. Millipede. Will remember that next time.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> No weirder than Danes bashing a barrel containing a black cat


Yes that`s true ! In Germany we have a lot of weird happenings that people do. I don`t want to know all of them and what they do there..... It is sometimes scary !
We all are heathens deep inside our black soul ............


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Today is Shrove Tuesday. The day before Ash Wednesday which is the first day of the Christian Lent.
> 
> In the UK that means it is Pancake Day. A traditional way of using up rich ingredients before the Lent fast, it is now just a good excuse to make and eat pancakes.
> 
> My batter is made. We have sugar, lemon juice and dried fruit to go on them. We shall be starting to cook then in an hour.
> 
> The village of Olney, near where my in laws live, has a pancake race every Shrove Tuesday...
> 
> Take a look here
> http://olneypancakerace.org/


I can't make pancakes. They always stick to rhe pan. I do however like eating them with lemon juice, cinnamon and sugar. Yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bee62

Last night I had a very scary dream. Look:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I can't make pancakes. They always stick to rhe pan. I do however like eating them with lemon juice, cinnamon and sugar. Yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyy


Maybe that`s why they are called pancake. They are so sticky that you must eat them with the pan .....


----------



## CarolM

Damn wrote a whole post and app crashed. Okay let's start again. Took my clients around the Cape Peninsula on a mini tour. Visited Kirstenbosch Gardens, World of Birds and when going through Camps Bay we had some rain. Yaayyyyyyy. Very dissapointed with World of Birds and how they look after the two tortoises they had. Please let me know if there are too many photo's being posted and I will try and reduce any further excursions to fewer photos.


----------



## Bee62

The dream continued like that ..............


----------



## CarolM

Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens
View attachment 230320
View attachment 230321
View attachment 230322
View attachment 230323
View attachment 230324
View attachment 230325
View attachment 230326


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only when they are well washed before !


The wool ones are still pretty clean.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Damn wrote a whole post and app crashed. Okay let's start again. Took my clients around the Cape Peninsula on a mini tour. Visited Kirstenbosch Gardens, World of Birds and when going through Camps Bay we had some rain. Yaayyyyyyy. Very dissapointed with World of Birds and hiw they look after the two tortoises they had. Please let me know if there are too many photo's being posted and I will try and reduce any further excursions to fewer photos.


TOO MANY PICS ??????? REDUCE PICS ?????
There can never be ENOUGH pics ! Don`t you dare to post less !!!!!


----------



## CarolM

World of Birds - My favorite were the little Monkeys. You walked right into the cage and the monkeys would jump onto you. They are very soft. Least favorite was the tortoise enclosure as it was all wrong and you could see it was too dry.
View attachment 230328
View attachment 230329
View attachment 230330
View attachment 230331
View attachment 230332
View attachment 230333
View attachment 230334
View attachment 230335
View attachment 230336
View attachment 230337
View attachment 230338
View attachment 230339
View attachment 230340
View attachment 230341
View attachment 230342
View attachment 230343
View attachment 230344
View attachment 230345
View attachment 230346
View attachment 230347
View attachment 230348
View attachment 230349
View attachment 230350
View attachment 230351
View attachment 230352
View attachment 230353
View attachment 230354
View attachment 230355
View attachment 230356
View attachment 230357
View attachment 230358
View attachment 230359


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oops. Millipede. Will remember that next time.


Hi, Carol! 
Good evening. 
Millipedes have 2 pairs of legs per body segment, and are harmless herbivores. 
Centipedes have one pair of legs per segment and are carnivorous. They can be nasty bitey things sometimes. And venomous. And none of them have 100 legs. Some more, some less, but never 100


----------



## CarolM

Lastly Camps Bay and the rain out at sea which moved inland for a few minutes.
View attachment 230361


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The wool ones are still pretty clean.


Pretty clean is not clean enough ( for me ) 
I keep my cheese and you your underwear....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe that`s why they are called pancake. They are so sticky that you must eat them with the pan .....


Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Last night I had a very scary dream. Look:
> 
> View attachment 230282


I have had a dream of a giant Tidgy, with me riding on top of her around a circus ring to tumultuous applause.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Maybe that`s why they are called pancake. They are so sticky that you must eat them with the pan .....


Arf !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The dream continued like that ..............


Hmm that is scary.[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens
> View attachment 230320
> View attachment 230321
> View attachment 230322
> View attachment 230323
> View attachment 230324
> View attachment 230325
> View attachment 230326
> View attachment 230327


Sigh - Sideways again!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> TOO MANY PICS ??????? REDUCE PICS ?????
> There can never be ENOUGH pics ! Don`t you dare to post less !!!!!


Okay good. I will carry on posting when i get more. Thursday the plan is to go to a Lion Park. So will take more pics there for you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Carol!
> Good evening.
> Millipedes have 2 pairs of legs per body segment, and are harmless herbivores.
> Centipedes have one pair of legs per segment and are carnivorous. They can be nasty bitey things sometimes. And venomous. And none of them have 100 legs. Some more, some less, but never 100


Good Evening Adam. Thank goodness it wasn't a centipede then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens
> View attachment 230320
> View attachment 230321
> View attachment 230322
> View attachment 230323
> View attachment 230324
> View attachment 230325
> View attachment 230326
> View attachment 230327


Just got one pretty but sideways piccie of guinea fowl ( I think) here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> World of Birds - My favorite were the little Monkeys. You walked right into the cage and the monkeys would jump onto you. They are very soft. Least favorite was the tortoise enclosure as it was all wrong and you could see it was too dry.
> View attachment 230328
> View attachment 230329
> View attachment 230330
> View attachment 230331
> View attachment 230332
> View attachment 230333
> View attachment 230334
> View attachment 230335
> View attachment 230336
> View attachment 230337
> View attachment 230338
> View attachment 230339
> View attachment 230340
> View attachment 230341
> View attachment 230342
> View attachment 230343
> View attachment 230344
> View attachment 230345
> View attachment 230346
> View attachment 230347
> View attachment 230348
> View attachment 230349
> View attachment 230350
> View attachment 230351
> View attachment 230352
> View attachment 230353
> View attachment 230354
> View attachment 230355
> View attachment 230356
> View attachment 230357
> View attachment 230358
> View attachment 230359
> View attachment 230360


This time sideways blue and gold macaws.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just got one pretty but sideways piccie of guinea fowl ( I think) here.


Oh no. How do I correct them. Maybe they are too big? (File size)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pretty clean is not clean enough ( for me )
> I keep my cheese and you your underwear....


Ok, I'll wash them. 
I have no use for itchy woollen undies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh no. How do I correct them. Maybe they are too big? (File size)


No idea. 
You might be right or it's the forum playing up again.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have had a dream of a giant Tidgy, with me riding on top of her around a circus ring to tumultuous applause.


A wonderful dream.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay good. I will carry on posting when i get more. Thursday the plan is to go to a Lion Park. So will take more pics there for you.


 I agree ! That`s fine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A wonderful dream.


It was lovely. 
I don't get nightmares.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok, I'll wash them.
> I have no use for itchy woollen undies.


I tell you a secret: When I was a child I often suffer cystitis. So my mother had a good plan to avoid cystitis and forced me to wear woollen panties. 
AND I HATE THEM SOOOO MUCH !!!!!!
They were so scratchy ! I swear I never, never, never, never....... NEVER wear woollen panties again until the day I die !!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea.
> You might be right or it's the forum playing up again.


When i have more time on weekend I will try upload them on the computer instead of the phone. However I need to go to sleep now as another long day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I tell you a secret: When I was a child I often suffer cystitis. So my mother had a good plan to avoid cystitis and forced me to wear woollen panties.
> AND I HATE THEM SOOOO MUCH !!!!!!
> They were so scratchy ! I swear I never, never, never, never....... NEVER wear woollen panties again until the day I die !!!!!


My grandmother knitted my Action Man woollen y-fronts in pale blue with white trim. 
How my friends laughed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> When i have more time on weekend I will try upload them on the computer instead of the phone. However I need to go to sleep now as another long day tomorrow.


Look forward to those, my friend! 
Sleep well
Nos da!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My grandmother knitted my Action Man woollen y-fronts in pale blue with white trim.
> How my friends laughed!


Poor boy Adam.


----------



## DE42

ADAM!!! You're alive!!! Not that I ever doubted it...... 

You know I did see a jellyfish blink oddly before it went dark but I thought you was up high so I never thought to check it out. I am glad you are ok. 
Though the circumstance of your going missing brings up more questions. Is the wool spider real and could it be that we have judged it wrong? Could it be a friendly spider? Did it make you new undies to help keep you warm????


----------



## Bee62

Good night all spider friends here and have a good night.





Hope not to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> ADAM!!! You're alive!!! Not that I ever doubted it......
> 
> You know I did see a jellyfish blink oddly before it went dark but I thought you was up high so I never thought to check it out. I am glad you are ok.
> Though the circumstance of your going missing brings up more questions. Is the wool spider real and could it be that we have judged it wrong? Could it be a friendly spider? Did it make you new undies to help keep you warm????


I have no idea, Dan! 
It's all just a blank. 
She's real (if she exists) .
Or maybe not. (if she doesn't) 
'Friendly' has different meanings for different species......................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night all spider friends here and have a good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope not to see you tomorrow.


Nos da, Sabine! 
Sleep well! 
Eight legs are better than six!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just got one pretty but sideways piccie of guinea fowl ( I think) here.


Me too. I surely do wish someone would look into our picture problem and fix it. I sometimes can see the pictures if another member replies to the picture post and the little links show up in the reply. I can click on the link and the pictures show up. But not everyone hits the reply button inside the post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I surely do wish someone would look into our picture problem and fix it. I sometimes can see the pictures if another member replies to the picture post and the little links show up in the reply. I can click on the link and the pictures show up. But not everyone hits the reply button inside the post.


It doesn't always work anyway. 
You are right, Yvonne, it's most irritating. 
Oh, and hello, Yvonne, good evening!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm usually here, lurking. Don't normally have much to add to the conversation, sorry.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I'm usually here, lurking. Don't normally have much to add to the conversation, sorry.


You can always pop in, say something random like...
ANIMAL CRACKERS!!!
And then disapear again. People will either think your mysterious.. or a total nut, either outcome is fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> You can always pop in, say something random like...
> ANIMAL CRACKERS!!!
> And then disapear again. People will either think your mysterious.. or a total nut, either outcome is fine.


LOL! I'll try to remember that!


----------



## Bambam1989

Speaking of animal crackers... Went grocery shopping today (I do that alot, have y'all noticed?) My hubby went with me, it may be the last time.
We were standing in the cookie/ cracker aisle picking out a couple of snacks for our daughter's lunch when my husband suggested animal crackers..
I busted out in song! "Animal crackers in my soup. Monkeys and rabbits loop the loop. Gosh o gee I have fun swallowing animals one by one!" 
Muahaha! The looks we got were hilarious and my hubby was so embarrassed!
It was awesome..


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Speaking of animal crackers... Went grocery shopping today (I do that alot, have y'all noticed?) My hubby went with me, it may be the last time.
> We were standing in the cookie/ cracker aisle picking out a couple of snacks for our daughter's lunch when my husband suggested animal crackers..
> I busted out in song! "Animal crackers in my soup. Monkeys and rabbits loop the loop. Gosh o gee I have fun swallowing animals one by one!"
> Muahaha! The looks we got were hilarious and my hubby was so embarrassed!
> It was awesome..



Wish I’d been there!!!!!!!!
[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm usually here, lurking. Don't normally have much to add to the conversation, sorry.


Conversation?
It's mostly gibberish. 
And cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> You can always pop in, say something random like...
> ANIMAL CRACKERS!!!
> And then disapear again. People will either think your mysterious.. or a total nut, either outcome is fine.


Word association. 
ANIMAL = tortoise. 
CRACKERS = cheese. 
Fits right in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Speaking of animal crackers... Went grocery shopping today (I do that alot, have y'all noticed?) My hubby went with me, it may be the last time.
> We were standing in the cookie/ cracker aisle picking out a couple of snacks for our daughter's lunch when my husband suggested animal crackers..
> I busted out in song! "Animal crackers in my soup. Monkeys and rabbits loop the loop. Gosh o gee I have fun swallowing animals one by one!"
> Muahaha! The looks we got were hilarious and my hubby was so embarrassed!
> It was awesome..


Yup. 
Alone next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Wish I’d been there!!!!!!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


One imagines you'd have joined in!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One imagines you'd have joined in!


HAHAHA!!!! YES!!!!! I would have!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Beef jerky!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sigh - Sideways again!!!



Can’t see most of the pictures.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cutest spider Ever! It makes me smile


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Beef jerky!!!



Yum


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Cutest spider Ever! It makes me smile



That _is_ cute! Do you think our wool spider (if she exists) looks anything like him?


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I’m working hard trying to extract myself from the armchair. Lots of things to do. Not see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I surely do wish someone would look into our picture problem and fix it. I sometimes can see the pictures if another member replies to the picture post and the little links show up in the reply. I can click on the link and the pictures show up. But not everyone hits the reply button inside the post.



Unfortunately the picture problems lie with the app and the app developer isn’t Josh. He uses a third party platform (as does my IT forum) which has issues that the third party is slow to fix. The alternative is no app. There isn’t an alternative app that can be used.

I would rather have an app with issues than no app, so we just have to live with it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Can’t see most of the pictures.


Will work on them on the computer as I get time and then try upload them again. Hopefully I can make them smaller.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Unfortunately the picture problems lie with the app and the app developer isn’t Josh. He uses a third party platform (as does my IT forum) which has issues that the third party is slow to fix. The alternative is no app. There isn’t an alternative app that can be used.
> 
> I would rather have an app with issues than no app, so we just have to live with it.


That is good to know. So if I post them on the computer then it should work. Okay. There are a lot of photo's so will take me a while to download onto the computer and correct the sideways issue and post. But I will get them on here as soon as I can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Beef jerky!!!


That's the ticket! 
Now you're getting it. 
Wibble!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m working hard trying to extract myself from the armchair. Lots of things to do. Not see you all later.


Good morning, Lena! 
Me too, lesson in 15 minutes. 
Laters!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Unfortunately the picture problems lie with the app and the app developer isn’t Josh. He uses a third party platform (as does my IT forum) which has issues that the third party is slow to fix. The alternative is no app. There isn’t an alternative app that can be used.
> 
> I would rather have an app with issues than no app, so we just have to live with it.


Good morning, Linda! 
It's the same with the Fossil Forum. 
Also got issues with the third party platform and problems loading pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is good to know. So if I post them on the computer then it should work. Okay. There are a lot of photo's so will take me a while to download onto the computer and correct the sideways issue and post. But I will get them on here as soon as I can.


Looking forward to them! 
Good morning, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

Hey, is it someone’s birthday today? I smell cake... Mmmm!
Happy birthday, dear friend, @JoesMum! Wish you lots of good wine and cheese and chocolate! And if there’s anything else you need to do today...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hey, is it someone’s birthday today? I smell cake... Mmmm!
> Happy birthday, dear friend, @JoesMum! Wish you lots of good wine and cheese and chocolate! And if there’s anything else you need to do today...
> View attachment 230431



Thank you Lena. My daughter sent me a brilliant birthday card! 



We don’t usually go out on my birthday as a certain over-commercialised festival bumps the prices up and limits choice (honestly, it’s worse than having a Christmas birthday I think! [emoji849]) However we have booked a table at a local restaurant this evening


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have no idea, Dan!
> It's all just a blank.
> She's real (if she exists) .
> Or maybe not. (if she doesn't)
> 'Friendly' has different meanings for different species......................



"Friendly" spider woman eat their "hubby" after mating ......


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm usually here, lurking. Don't normally have much to add to the conversation, sorry.


But you can tell wonderful, funny jokes for adults...... in another thread.


----------



## CarolM

A Very Happy Happy Birthday Linda @JoesMum . I hope you have an awesome day and lots of presents.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking forward to them!
> Good morning, Carol!


Good Morning Adam.
here they come. Let me know if you can see them all.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A Very Happy Happy Birthday Linda @JoesMum . I hope you have an awesome day and lots of presents.



Thank you


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Speaking of animal crackers... Went grocery shopping today (I do that alot, have y'all noticed?) My hubby went with me, it may be the last time.
> We were standing in the cookie/ cracker aisle picking out a couple of snacks for our daughter's lunch when my husband suggested animal crackers..
> I busted out in song! "Animal crackers in my soup. Monkeys and rabbits loop the loop. Gosh o gee I have fun swallowing animals one by one!"
> Muahaha! The looks we got were hilarious and my hubby was so embarrassed!
> It was awesome..


Do you wonder yourself that next time you have to go shopping alone... ????


----------



## CarolM

Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. There are only a few pics, as needed to conserve phone battery.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Beef jerky!!!


Poor tortoise. Kept much to dry !


----------



## CarolM

Okay now for the World of Birds. 

Lots of pics here.


----------



## CarolM

Last few pics of World of Birds and a few of Camps Bay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Lena. My daughter sent me a brilliant birthday card!
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> We don’t usually go out on my birthday as a certain over-commercialised festival bumps the prices up and limits choice (honestly, it’s worse than having a Christmas birthday I think! [emoji849]) However we have booked a table at a local restaurant this evening


Happy Birthday, Linda! ! ! !














Have a lovely day and a nice meal this evening. 
And please save me some cake, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. There are only a few pics, as needed to conserve phone battery.
> View attachment 230433
> View attachment 230434
> View attachment 230435
> View attachment 230436
> View attachment 230437
> View attachment 230438
> View attachment 230439


Only the fireball lily is showing. 
Though it's very pretty and the tree behind it is gorgeous!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Lena. My daughter sent me a brilliant birthday card!
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> We don’t usually go out on my birthday as a certain over-commercialised festival bumps the prices up and limits choice (honestly, it’s worse than having a Christmas birthday I think! [emoji849]) However we have booked a table at a local restaurant this evening


The birthday card from your daughter is cute !
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA ! All best wishes from me to you. Have a nice day and enjoy your dinner in a restaurant.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. There are only a few pics, as needed to conserve phone battery.
> View attachment 230433
> View attachment 230434
> View attachment 230435
> View attachment 230436
> View attachment 230437
> View attachment 230438
> View attachment 230439


Overwhelming green ! Wonderful postcards. Thank you for sharing them. The view from the treetop path is amazing !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day and a nice meal this evening.
> And please save me some cake, of course.



Thank you! I don’t have a cake... but if some appears with JoesDad this evening then I’ll share


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> The birthday card from your daughter is cute !
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA ! All best wishes from me to you. Have a nice day and enjoy your dinner in a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230479



Thank you! I love that Minions quote


----------



## JoesMum

I’m loving @CarolM ‘s postcards too. So lovely to see warm sunshine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay now for the World of Birds.
> 
> Lots of pics here.
> View attachment 230440
> View attachment 230441
> View attachment 230442
> View attachment 230443
> View attachment 230444
> View attachment 230445
> View attachment 230446
> View attachment 230447
> View attachment 230448
> View attachment 230449
> View attachment 230450
> View attachment 230451
> View attachment 230452
> View attachment 230453
> View attachment 230454
> View attachment 230455
> View attachment 230456
> View attachment 230457
> View attachment 230458
> View attachment 230459
> View attachment 230460
> View attachment 230461
> View attachment 230462
> View attachment 230463
> View attachment 230464
> View attachment 230465
> View attachment 230466
> View attachment 230467
> View attachment 230468
> View attachment 230469


29 all showing here! 
I love the macaws, eagles and primates, but my favourite has to be the scarlet ibis in the last picture! 
Beautiful.
Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Last few pics of World of Birds and a few of Camps Bay.
> View attachment 230471
> View attachment 230472
> View attachment 230473
> View attachment 230474
> View attachment 230475
> View attachment 230476
> View attachment 230477
> View attachment 230478


None of these show for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. There are only a few pics, as needed to conserve phone battery.
> View attachment 230433
> View attachment 230434
> View attachment 230435
> View attachment 230436
> View attachment 230437
> View attachment 230438
> View attachment 230439


Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Showing now! 
How odd. 
Lovely views and the hanging bridges look tremendous fun. 
I love forests!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thank you! I love that Minions quote


My pleasure !
There is some truth in the words of the minions


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon Adam. I`ve got some little helpers for your next potato run. Look:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Last few pics of World of Birds and a few of Camps Bay.
> View attachment 230471
> View attachment 230472
> View attachment 230473
> View attachment 230474
> View attachment 230475
> View attachment 230476
> View attachment 230477
> View attachment 230478


Ah, i think it's my computer doesn't want to load so many pictures at once! 
But i did get the padlopers, the python and the porcupine then. 
Lots of lovely animals beginning with 'p'!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Last few pics of World of Birds and a few of Camps Bay.
> View attachment 230471
> View attachment 230472
> View attachment 230473
> View attachment 230474
> View attachment 230475
> View attachment 230476
> View attachment 230477
> View attachment 230478


Finally managed to see them all! 
My computer decided to play after all! 
Lovely! 
Thanks for sharing, Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. I`ve got some little helpers for your next potato run. Look:


They look like potatoes. 
I could cook and eat them and save me the bother of going out.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They look like potatoes.
> I could cook and eat them and save me the bother of going out.


But beware, they are evil:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> "Friendly" spider woman eat their "hubby" after mating ......


Thats the Black widow.!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m working hard trying to extract myself from the armchair. Lots of things to do. Not see you all later.


Hope yoy managed to get out of the armchair?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Cutest spider Ever! It makes me smile


Almost makes you like spiders. Nope still don't like them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Lena. My daughter sent me a brilliant birthday card!
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> We don’t usually go out on my birthday as a certain over-commercialised festival bumps the prices up and limits choice (honestly, it’s worse than having a Christmas birthday I think! [emoji849]) However we have booked a table at a local restaurant this evening


Love the card. And glad you are going out to celebrate your birthday.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Valentine's Everybody.[emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji307] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm usually here, lurking. Don't normally have much to add to the conversation, sorry.


You could also tell us one of the stories of your rescues be it a cat or tort each day. We love reading rescue stories. And you must have plenty of stories.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Beef jerky!!!


Chicken Biltong!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy Valentine's Everybody.[emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji307] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257]


Happy Vamentine's Day, Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Chicken Biltong!


Cheesy Cheese!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. There are only a few pics, as needed to conserve phone battery.
> View attachment 230433
> View attachment 230434
> View attachment 230435
> View attachment 230436
> View attachment 230437
> View attachment 230438
> View attachment 230439


Most of the pics here are from the tree top walkway. It was a new addition to the gardens a few years back.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Chicken Biltong!




Blaubeerpfannkuchen !!!!


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Happy Valentine's Everybody.[emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji307] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257]


Happy Valentins day for you too !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Overwhelming green ! Wonderful postcards. Thank you for sharing them. The view from the treetop path is amazing !


I am presuming that they have borehole water and most if the plants get their own water deep underground. As they have been there for many years and their roots should be quite deep by now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m loving @CarolM ‘s postcards too. So lovely to see warm sunshine!


It was very very hot. I am sure I lost a pound or two from perspiring so much.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hope yoy managed to get out of the armchair?



I did, eventually. And even had coffee with a lovely friend from South Africa, as it happens.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Lena. My daughter sent me a brilliant birthday card!
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> We don’t usually go out on my birthday as a certain over-commercialised festival bumps the prices up and limits choice (honestly, it’s worse than having a Christmas birthday I think! [emoji849]) However we have booked a table at a local restaurant this evening



Love that card! Hope you enjoy your evening out — on your actual birthday for a change!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It was very very hot. I am sure I lost a pound or two from perspiring so much.



Lovely postcards, Carol!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Almost makes you like spiders. Nope still don't like them.


This spider is really cute.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, i think it's my computer doesn't want to load so many pictures at once!
> But i did get the padlopers, the python and the porcupine then.
> Lots of lovely animals beginning with 'p'!


They say it is a Boa constrictor.[emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

I just got another lovely card from my 5 year old neighbour and her brother


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But beware, they are evil:


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Vamentine's Day, Carol!


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji324]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheesy Cheese!


Hmmm. I wonder if you can make cheese jerky?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 230483


Yummmmmyyyyy. My mouth is watering.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Valentins day for you too !


[emoji8] [emoji252] [emoji252] [emoji252] [emoji252]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I did, eventually. And even had coffee with a lovely friend from South Africa, as it happens.


Such a small world. Lol. And always great to get together with friends.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just got another lovely card from my 5 year old neighbour and her brother
> View attachment 230484
> 
> View attachment 230485


Oh that is so sweet.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yummmmmyyyyy. My mouth is watering.


Blaubeerpfannkuchen !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I just got another lovely card from my 5 year old neighbour and her brother
> View attachment 230484
> 
> View attachment 230485


Adorable !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Blaubeerpfannkuchen !



Blue beer fan cookies 

I told you my German was rubbish... it’s what my brain told me before logic set in and I translated it correctly  [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Take care too my friend.
> Greetings to your little Suki girl. Do you use your coffee mug too ?


Not yet.
I'm not a coffee drinker


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not yet.
> I'm not a coffee drinker


That`s a pity !
Hi Ed. How is the weather in Florida ? In Germany it was 14 F last night.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Blue beer fan cookies
> 
> I told you my German was rubbish... it’s what my brain told me before logic set in and I translated it correctly  [emoji23]


Your translation is funny ! I think no one would know what it is, or what you mean.
Give "Blueberry pancake" a try .... LOL


----------



## Bee62

I am out to buy some tort food: Lambs lettuce is in the offer for .-59 cent / 150 gr.
My little "piggy" dinosaurs eat 300 gr. every day !
Not to see you all later again, me hopes ! (what a wonderful terrible English ) !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> They say it is a Boa constrictor.[emoji33]


Fair enough, it is. 
Silly me, not a python.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just got another lovely card from my 5 year old neighbour and her brother
> View attachment 230484
> 
> View attachment 230485


Charming! 
Have you been telling the whole neighbourhood it's your birthday, Linda?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if you can make cheese jerky?


I could try!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not yet.
> I'm not a coffee drinker


You could always drink your Mountain Dew out of it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Blue beer fan cookies
> 
> I told you my German was rubbish... it’s what my brain told me before logic set in and I translated it correctly  [emoji23]


Whahaha


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming!
> Have you been telling the whole neighbourhood it's your birthday, Linda?



No, but I am friends with their Mum on Facebook and it reminds people. Lena very kindly brought the subject up here


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not yet.
> I'm not a coffee drinker


You should use it for tea or hot chocolate or green tea then.


----------



## JoesMum

Cheese story received by text from daughter who doesn’t know whether to laugh or cry

_I just ordered jacket potato with cheese for lunch. 

Woman serving "We don't have that. We only have it with mature cheddar, tuna or beans..."_


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Your translation is funny ! I think no one would know what it is, or what you mean.
> Give "Blueberry pancake" a try .... LOL


I LOVE LOVE LOVE Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could try!


Would be an interesting experiment. Although I suspect it might be a little bit too fatty to work nicely.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could always drink your Mountain Dew out of it.


Almost snap!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No, but I am friends with their Mum on Facebook and it reminds people. Lena very kindly brought the subject up here


I think they all also know that you like torts.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No, but I am friends with their Mum on Facebook and it reminds people. Lena very kindly brought the subject up here


On a side note. On the computer it shows under the person's name that it is their birthday. That is how I saw it was yours. On the app however it does not.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Cheese story received by text from daughter who doesn’t know whether to laugh or cry
> 
> _I just ordered jacket potato with cheese for lunch.
> 
> Woman serving "We don't have that. We only have it with mature cheddar, tuna or beans..."_


Oh no. [emoji85] I am not sure who to feel sorry for, your daughter or the woman who has no clue.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Beef jerky!!!



EVERYBODY DUCK!!!!![emoji33]
A low-flying non-sequitur just flew by!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Lena. My daughter sent me a brilliant birthday card!
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> We don’t usually go out on my birthday as a certain over-commercialised festival bumps the prices up and limits choice (honestly, it’s worse than having a Christmas birthday I think! [emoji849]) However we have booked a table at a local restaurant this evening



ADORE that card!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

GLORIOUS postcards, Carol!!!!!!![emoji7]
Thanks so much!!![emoji2]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cheese story received by text from daughter who doesn’t know whether to laugh or cry
> 
> _I just ordered jacket potato with cheese for lunch.
> 
> Woman serving "We don't have that. We only have it with mature cheddar, tuna or beans..."_



Good grief!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> EVERYBODY DUCK!!!!![emoji33]
> A low-flying non-sequitur just flew by!


We get a lot of those. 
They play havoc with the jellyfish. 
And Thursday the 16th.


----------



## Yvonne G

(I think the meerkats are singing the birthday song, but I've got my speakers unplugged. At any rate, it must be aimed at
@JoesMum )
Have a wonderful day, Linda!
​


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> That _is_ cute! Do you think our wool spider (if she exists) looks anything like him?


I hope so


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hey, is it someone’s birthday today? I smell cake... Mmmm!
> Happy birthday, dear friend, @JoesMum! Wish you lots of good wine and cheese and chocolate! And if there’s anything else you need to do today...
> View attachment 230431


Oooo I want that shirt


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Lena. My daughter sent me a brilliant birthday card!
> View attachment 230432
> 
> 
> We don’t usually go out on my birthday as a certain over-commercialised festival bumps the prices up and limits choice (honestly, it’s worse than having a Christmas birthday I think! [emoji849]) However we have booked a table at a local restaurant this evening


Happy birthday!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> (I think the meerkats are singing the birthday song, but I've got my speakers unplugged. At any rate, it must be aimed at
> @JoesMum )
> Have a wonderful day, Linda!
> ​


Thank you Yvonne  [emoji813]️


----------



## Raqib Farid

Hello everyone!
I was too busy so didn't catch up things here.
May be free after sometime, or tomorrow so will read posts. There are so many [emoji23] 
And my in University may be start from tomorrow in evening so will be too much busy in job as well as studies.[emoji6]

Right now too much tired and feeling sleepy. [emoji42]
Good night everyone. Take care.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Do you wonder yourself that next time you have to go shopping alone... ????


I get the shopping done faster and don't spend as much when I go alone. But when he comes with me I get to spend time with him.. and sometimes embarrass him in epic ways![emoji12]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No, but I am friends with their Mum on Facebook and it reminds people. Lena very kindly brought the subject up here



I could swear I smelled cake... Probably was just wishful thinking


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Cheese story received by text from daughter who doesn’t know whether to laugh or cry
> 
> _I just ordered jacket potato with cheese for lunch.
> 
> Woman serving "We don't have that. We only have it with mature cheddar, tuna or beans..."_



My friend tried to order Cabernet Sauvignon somewhere in the US. They told her, “We don’t have that. We only have Cab and Merlot.”


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> EVERYBODY DUCK!!!!![emoji33]
> A low-flying non-sequitur just flew by!


What!!!! A LFNS? Run, run for your life...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I hope so


Me too. That one is almost bearable.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Oooo I want that shirt


Go buy a black plain shirt and take it to a print shop. They should be able to print one for you.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone!
> I was too busy so didn't catch up things here.
> May be free after sometime, or tomorrow so will read posts. There are so many [emoji23]
> And my in University may be start from tomorrow in evening so will be too much busy in job as well as studies.[emoji6]
> 
> Right now too much tired and feeling sleepy. [emoji42]
> Good night everyone. Take care.


Good Night Rafiq.

Also take care. And good luck for your first day tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I could swear I smelled cake... Probably was just wishful thinking


I can smell a nice coffee cake. Or here is one for @JoesMum As you cannot not have a birthday cake.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> You should use it for tea or hot chocolate or green tea then.


I also don't regularly drink those, either.
Iced tea, water or diet soda of some sort.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> That`s a pity !
> Hi Ed. How is the weather in Florida ? In Germany it was 14 F last night.


Upper 80s F
Some winter we're having...............


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I can smell a nice coffee cake. Or here is one for @JoesMum As you cannot not have a birthday cake.
> View attachment 230538


All those KitKats round the outside. Genius! Yum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone!
> I was too busy so didn't catch up things here.
> May be free after sometime, or tomorrow so will read posts. There are so many [emoji23]
> And my in University may be start from tomorrow in evening so will be too much busy in job as well as studies.[emoji6]
> 
> Right now too much tired and feeling sleepy. [emoji42]
> Good night everyone. Take care.


Hope to speak soon, Raqib. 
Nos da, sleep well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, all you cold weather people. I took this of my front yard this a.m. If you look beyond my yard, you can also see that the almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, all you cold weather people. I took this of my front yard this a.m. If you look beyond my yard, you can also see that the almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom:
> 
> View attachment 230545
> View attachment 230546


Beautiful! 
Spring is beginning to spring!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, all you cold weather people. I took this of my front yard this a.m. If you look beyond my yard, you can also see that the almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom:
> 
> View attachment 230545
> View attachment 230546



If I keep looking long enough, maybe it will start to feel warm here?

We have a few yellow crocuses and the faintest glimpse of yellow on the little tete a tete daffodils. The big daffodils are nowhere close let alone the blossom!


----------



## Momof4

@JoesMom
Happy birthday Linda!!![emoji324][emoji485][emoji324][emoji485]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also don't regularly drink those, either.
> Iced tea, water or diet soda of some sort.


Lol. It would be good for those too. Ha ha ha. And it will look cool at the same time.


----------



## Momof4

At 2.5 this is the first time I took my grandson out to feed the tortoises. I think once or twice when he was little I sat him in a chair to watch. 
Now I know why, it’s so stressful! Don’t touch, don’t step in the water, watch out for that poop and don’t climb over the cinder block wall because it could fall. Ugh!! He’s not quit ready. That’s why I do it during his nap.

Maybe this summer we’ll work on the rules. It’s just more peaceful on my own.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> All those KitKats round the outside. Genius! Yum!


Was the birthday cake i made for my birthday last year. I am sharing it with you. But you need to hurry because all the kiddies are eating the chocolates off the cake.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, all you cold weather people. I took this of my front yard this a.m. If you look beyond my yard, you can also see that the almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom:
> 
> View attachment 230545
> View attachment 230546


I always thought that almonds came from either a nectarine or peach pip?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, all you cold weather people. I took this of my front yard this a.m. If you look beyond my yard, you can also see that the almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom:
> 
> View attachment 230545
> View attachment 230546


Pretty please @YvonneG when it starts fruiting can you post another picture for me to see?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> At 2.5 this is the first time I took my grandson out to feed the tortoises. I think once or twice when he was little I sat him in a chair to watch.
> Now I know why, it’s so stressful! Don’t touch, don’t step in the water, watch out for that poop and don’t climb over the cinder block wall because it could fall. Ugh!! He’s not quit ready. That’s why I do it during his nap.
> 
> Maybe this summer we’ll work on the rules. It’s just more peaceful on my own.
> 
> View attachment 230557
> 
> View attachment 230558


Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I always thought that almonds came from either a nectarine or peach pip?


No!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Pretty please @YvonneG when it starts fruiting can you post another picture for me to see?





CarolM said:


> Pretty please @YvonneG when it starts fruiting can you post another picture for me to see?


I'm happy to.


----------



## Yvonne G

And after the fruit sets, in a month or so, I'll walk across the street and take a picture of how almonds grow.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm happy to.


Yayyyyy. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> And after the fruit sets, in a month or so, I'll walk across the street and take a picture of how almonds grow.


[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Blueberry pancakes.


Want to have some ? I share it with you. Please help yourself.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> On a side note. On the computer it shows under the person's name that it is their birthday. That is how I saw it was yours. On the app however it does not.


Stupid apps !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> (I think the meerkats are singing the birthday song, but I've got my speakers unplugged. At any rate, it must be aimed at
> @JoesMum )
> Have a wonderful day, Linda!
> ​


Oh no ! You don`t know what you are missing with your unplugged speakers.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Upper 80s F
> Some winter we're having...............


Oh, I would like to have 80 F.


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINDA!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> @JoesMom
> Happy birthday Linda!!![emoji324][emoji485][emoji324][emoji485]
> 
> View attachment 230556



Thank you Kathy


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I always thought that almonds came from either a nectarine or peach pip?



Nectarine, peach, almond and plum are all closely related I think.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINDA!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 230584



Thank you Bea


----------



## DE42

Happy Valentine's day to all of you that observe it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Happy Valentine's day to all of you that observe it.


Thank you, Dan! 
I don't. 
wifey does. 
So i do.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, all you cold weather people. I took this of my front yard this a.m. If you look beyond my yard, you can also see that the almond orchard across the street is starting to bloom:
> 
> View attachment 230545
> View attachment 230546



 Yeah, rub it in.  I’m told April is still not spring in Denmark! 
(Lovely postcards... but still)


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> At 2.5 this is the first time I took my grandson out to feed the tortoises. I think once or twice when he was little I sat him in a chair to watch.
> Now I know why, it’s so stressful! Don’t touch, don’t step in the water, watch out for that poop and don’t climb over the cinder block wall because it could fall. Ugh!! He’s not quit ready. That’s why I do it during his nap.
> 
> Maybe this summer we’ll work on the rules. It’s just more peaceful on my own.
> 
> View attachment 230557
> 
> View attachment 230558



Gorgeous boy, and gorgeous sunlight. He’s very young now, but over time and once you’ve set firm rules you’ll have a great animal lover in the making. I think give it another 2.5 years before he can really follow your instructions. 
I was also stressed whenever kids, even my daughter, approached my torts. And I probably shouldn’t mention how many stray cats I had to make amends to when she was a toddler.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINDA!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 230584



That could be your Rosie and my Cesur lying side by side as kittens  Love the [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Happy Valentine's day to all of you that observe it.



Thank you. We had daughter’s checkup and vaccination at our GP, then went out to have a heart-to-heart chat with her teachers. Isn’t that, more or less, what one is supposed to do on Valentine’s?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Want to have some ? I share it with you. Please help yourself.


Yummmmy. Chomp chomp chomp. Licking my lips now.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!


I stand corrected.


----------



## Kristoff

Is that Valentine’s madness over? Can I come out of my shell?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Thursday!

Keep on wibbling


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is that Valentine’s madness over? Can I come out of my shell?
> View attachment 230611


Good Morning Lena,
Have an awesome madness free day today.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Thursday!
> 
> Keep on wibbling


Good Morning Linda,

Have an awesome happy Thursday day.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena,
> Have an awesome madness free day today.



You too! Wibble.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone!
Is it spring yet? Me and the plants can't tell anymore..


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Is it spring yet? Me and the plants can't tell anymore..



I think the meteorological start of spring is March 1st for us in the northern hemisphere, and the spring equinox on March 20th, so we still have a couple of weeks of winter left yet. 

The weather here is much improved today. Sunny and not freezing cold... I won’t go so far as to call it warm, but considerably better than it has been


----------



## Stuart S.

Hello! How’s everyone been?! It was 65 at 4:30 this morning in Texas! Spring is in the air! [emoji41]


----------



## Bambam1989

Stuart S. said:


> Hello! How’s everyone been?! It was 65 at 4:30 this morning in Texas! Spring is in the air! [emoji41]


I'm jealous, we have had a drop in temps lately. Our highs have been in the low 40s and the lows dip into freezing.
Next week we may see 18f and lower...


----------



## Yvonne G

Dandruff!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Dan!
> I don't.
> wifey does.
> So i do.



You are a WISE and LOVING man!!![emoji6]


----------



## Stuart S.

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm jealous, we have had a drop in temps lately. Our highs have been in the low 40s and the lows dip into freezing.
> Next week we may see 18f and lower...



I do feel for you, we’ve been there for a while, I just hope it stays warm, but I’m sure there will be a freak late cold front come through sooner or later!


----------



## JoesMum

Stuart S. said:


> I do feel for you, we’ve been there for a while, I just hope it stays warm, but I’m sure there will be a freak late cold front come through sooner or later!


Meanwhile the rest of us are hoping for a freak warm front


----------



## Stuart S.

JoesMum said:


> Meanwhile the rest of us are hoping for a freak warm front



I’m just hoping in only gets warmer!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Dandruff!


Sounds itchy[emoji12]


----------



## DE42

Its beautiful weather here.


----------



## Moozillion

Just a quick note tonight. I'm pretty drained.
Had to unexpectedly take one of my cats to the vet this morning for vomiting pinkish foam. He hadn't eaten anything at all for 2 days, so the pink had to be blood. After blood test, X-rays and ultrasound still not totally clear what's up with him. May see the vet again tomorrow.

Jacques had her follow up with the reptile vet this evening. She's looking fantastic in all areas except 2: still won't eat and her blood count is still extremely high. The doctor, who sees a lot more tortoises than he does mud turtles, is going to contact 2 of his friendly at the LSU veterinary school tomorrow to present the case to them and get their opinions and recommendation. He'll call me back next week. 

love and hugs to all,
Nighty-night,
don't let the wool spider bite (if she exists)
Bea


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Just a quick note tonight. I'm pretty drained.
> Had to unexpectedly take one of my cats to the vet this morning for vomiting pinkish foam. He hadn't eaten anything at all for 2 days, so the pink had to be blood. After blood test, X-rays and ultrasound still not totally clear what's up with him. May see the vet again tomorrow.
> 
> Jacques had her follow up with the reptile vet this evening. She's looking fantastic in all areas except 2: still won't eat and her blood count is still extremely high. The doctor, who sees a lot more tortoises than he does mud turtles, is going to contact 2 of his friendly at the LSU veterinary school tomorrow to present the case to them and get their opinions and recommendation. He'll call me back next week.
> 
> love and hugs to all,
> Nighty-night,
> don't let the wool spider bite (if she exists)
> Bea


Good luck with everything
:hug:


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!


DE42 said:


> Its beautiful weather here.
> View attachment 230646



It’s beautiful here too - just A LOT colder  My temperatures are in Celsius by the way!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Just a quick note tonight. I'm pretty drained.
> Had to unexpectedly take one of my cats to the vet this morning for vomiting pinkish foam. He hadn't eaten anything at all for 2 days, so the pink had to be blood. After blood test, X-rays and ultrasound still not totally clear what's up with him. May see the vet again tomorrow.
> 
> Jacques had her follow up with the reptile vet this evening. She's looking fantastic in all areas except 2: still won't eat and her blood count is still extremely high. The doctor, who sees a lot more tortoises than he does mud turtles, is going to contact 2 of his friendly at the LSU veterinary school tomorrow to present the case to them and get their opinions and recommendation. He'll call me back next week.
> 
> love and hugs to all,
> Nighty-night,
> don't let the wool spider bite (if she exists)
> Bea



Sorry to hear about your cat 

And sorry that Jacques is worrying still. Please tell Jacques that the whole CDR is watching and we think it’s time she stopped messing you about now!

Lots of electronic hugs, Bea. I hope both recover quickly x


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Just a quick note tonight. I'm pretty drained.
> Had to unexpectedly take one of my cats to the vet this morning for vomiting pinkish foam. He hadn't eaten anything at all for 2 days, so the pink had to be blood. After blood test, X-rays and ultrasound still not totally clear what's up with him. May see the vet again tomorrow.
> 
> Jacques had her follow up with the reptile vet this evening. She's looking fantastic in all areas except 2: still won't eat and her blood count is still extremely high. The doctor, who sees a lot more tortoises than he does mud turtles, is going to contact 2 of his friendly at the LSU veterinary school tomorrow to present the case to them and get their opinions and recommendation. He'll call me back next week.
> 
> love and hugs to all,
> Nighty-night,
> don't let the wool spider bite (if she exists)
> Bea



Sorry to hear, Bea. I hope you get some answers soon. I’ll keep Monty and Jacques in my prayers. [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful here too - just A LOT colder  My temperatures are in Celsius by the way!
> 
> View attachment 230665


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sorry to hear, Bea. I hope you get some answers soon. I’ll keep Monty and Jacques in my prayers. [emoji173]️


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Still recovering from Valentine's Day excesses here. 
Golly!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Still recovering from Valentine's Day excesses here.
> Golly!



Ouch. Sounds like you had a good time.  
Same here: We went out to a wine tasting event last night. I’ll share my notes and discoveries as soon as I feel better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ouch. Sounds like you had a good time.
> Same here: We went out to a wine tasting event last night. I’ll share my notes and discoveries as soon as I feel better.


Ha de ha. 
Look forward to it. 
I'm sticking to coffee for a bit.


----------



## Bambam1989

Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite. 
This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
> I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite.
> This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
> She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.



So sorry your dog is unwell, Bambam! Hope it’s nothing serious and the vet can help her quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
> I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite.
> This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
> She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.


Hope it's nothing serious. 
Lots of love and well wishes going out to Cricket.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
> I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite.
> This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
> She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.


Oh no!   I hope she recovers soon. Electronic hug from me.


----------



## Bambam1989

How is everyone else doing? It has been rather quiet lately in the CDR


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
> I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite.
> This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
> She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.



So sorry to hear Cricket is sick.[emoji20]
I hope it all turns out ok![emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Dandruff!


Snow


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Meanwhile the rest of us are hoping for a freak warm front


One of us are hoping for lots of freak rain front/back/sideways. As long as it rains.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Just a quick note tonight. I'm pretty drained.
> Had to unexpectedly take one of my cats to the vet this morning for vomiting pinkish foam. He hadn't eaten anything at all for 2 days, so the pink had to be blood. After blood test, X-rays and ultrasound still not totally clear what's up with him. May see the vet again tomorrow.
> 
> Jacques had her follow up with the reptile vet this evening. She's looking fantastic in all areas except 2: still won't eat and her blood count is still extremely high. The doctor, who sees a lot more tortoises than he does mud turtles, is going to contact 2 of his friendly at the LSU veterinary school tomorrow to present the case to them and get their opinions and recommendation. He'll call me back next week.
> 
> love and hugs to all,
> Nighty-night,
> don't let the wool spider bite (if she exists)
> Bea


Shame Bea, you are really having a rough time. Here is a warm picture to hopefully make you feel better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful here too - just A LOT colder  My temperatures are in Celsius by the way!
> 
> View attachment 230665


Brrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat
> 
> And sorry that Jacques is worrying still. Please tell Jacques that the whole CDR is watching and we think it’s time she stopped messing you about now!
> 
> Lots of electronic hugs, Bea. I hope both recover quickly x


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
> I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite.
> This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
> She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.


Oh no. Shame. Please get better Cricket. We need all the little doggies, kitties and turtles to get better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> How is everyone else doing? It has been rather quiet lately in the CDR


Like all the chat threads we have busier and quieter periods. 
It'll soon pick up again. 
I'm very well, considering, Tidgy's great and really enjoyed her bath today and wifey's a bit hung-over but otherwise good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Brrrrrrr


SNAP ! ! ! !


----------



## CarolM

I have been busy entertaining my clients. They leave tomorrow so things should go back to relative normality soon. Some postcards for you. I climbed Lions Head up until the point that they started with the ladders and chains to help you climb up the last part of the mountain.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
> I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite.
> This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
> She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.


I'm sorry to hear this  I hope it's nothing to bad and the vet can help her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have been busy entertaining my clients. They leave tomorrow so things should go back to relative normality soon. Some postcards for you. I climbed Lions Head up until the point that they started with the ladders and chains to help you climb up the last part of the mountain.
> View attachment 230701


Nice! 
I bet there are some stunning views from up there.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I have been busy entertaining my clients. They leave tomorrow so things should go back to relative normality soon. Some postcards for you. I climbed Lions Head up until the point that they started with the ladders and chains to help you climb up the last part of the mountain.
> View attachment 230701


That looks like fun.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I have been busy entertaining my clients. They leave tomorrow so things should go back to relative normality soon. Some postcards for you. I climbed Lions Head up until the point that they started with the ladders and chains to help you climb up the last part of the mountain.
> View attachment 230701


2


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> 2
> View attachment 230702


3


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> 3
> View attachment 230703


4


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this  I hope it's nothing to bad and the vet can help her.


I hope so too. My main concern until our vet appointment is keeping her hydrated. I can get her to drink water but she won't eat at all.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I hope so too. My main concern until our vet appointment is keeping her hydrated. I can get her to drink water but she won't eat at all.


If she is drinking that's a good sign.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> 2
> View attachment 230702


I like the look of those rocks!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I hope so too. My main concern until our vet appointment is keeping her hydrated. I can get her to drink water but she won't eat at all.


I also say as long as she is drinking water that it should be fine until you can get her to the vet.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like the look of those rocks!


They were nice rocks. They kept me on the mountain. [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> If she is drinking that's a good sign.


But then it comes back up.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> But then it comes back up.


Oh dear. Hang in there. Hopefully the time goes quickly until you can see the vet. Hugs to you and Cricket.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my dog Cricket is very sick. She is scheduled for a vet visit in the morning.
> I noticed yesterday that she had no appetite.
> This morning she has been vomiting up piles of mustard looking stomach bile, is noticably dehydrated, and lethargic..
> She is a 5yr old great Dane mix. I have a feeling she has eaten something she shouldn't.


Oh, sorry to hear that your dog is sick. Can she eat and drink without vomiting ?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> But then it comes back up.


:hug: I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## DE42

Could it be something like this? I just saw it.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> But then it comes back up.


That sounds not good.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Could it be something like this? I just saw it.


Wow that's crazy!
But definitely not our problem. I have three dogs and only one is sick. I also don't feed any of those brands. 
Cricket has a nasty habit of eating strange things. I honestly suspect that she has poisoned herself. I just need to figure out what she got a hold of, been doing a slow search of the yard.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Wow that's crazy!
> But definitely not our problem. I have three dogs and only one is sick. I also don't feed any of those brands.
> Cricket has a nasty habit of eating strange things. I honestly suspect that she has poisoned herself. I just need to figure out what she got a hold of, been doing a slow search of the yard.


Hello BamBam. My best wishes for Cricket. My fingers are crossed for her.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I have been busy entertaining my clients. They leave tomorrow so things should go back to relative normality soon. Some postcards for you. I climbed Lions Head up until the point that they started with the ladders and chains to help you climb up the last part of the mountain.
> View attachment 230701



Oh, MY!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
Today I burried her on my property.
I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.


Sorry about Bonnie. It does seem to be a rough time for pets..


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Sorry about Bonnie. It does seem to be a rough time for pets..


Thank you BamBam. I hope the best for Cricket. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.


I'm sure you gave her a delightful life and you have done the right thing today. 
But I am still sorry you have lost your Bonnie. 
Love and hugs!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure you gave her a delightful life and you have done the right thing today.
> But I am still sorry you have lost your Bonnie.
> Love and hugs!


Thank you Adam. Your love and hugs are appreciated. Sometimes we all need some consolation.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.


I'm sorry to hear this  you did all you could do.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this  you did all you could do.


Thank you Dan. I think I do. 
She had the slow growing cancer for 3 years. The last half year I often feared that I lose her soon. I have had this time to see the end is coming. It hurts though but it was no suprise.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so sorry you lost Bonnie, Sabine. It's always very sad to lose a treasured pet.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter just gave me this:




That's three cases of green leaf lettuce!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just gave me this:
> 
> View attachment 230730
> 
> 
> That's three cases of green leaf lettuce!


I guess you're going to be eating a lot of salads.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just gave me this:
> 
> View attachment 230730
> 
> 
> That's three cases of green leaf lettuce!


Adopt a new tort?


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.



Oh, Bee- I am so sad at your pain.[emoji20]
But I am grateful she had such a very wonderful life with you. [emoji173]️[emoji255]


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess you're going to be eating a lot of salads.


Yeah. . . right!


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Adopt a new tort?


None of it will go to waste.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] I am so so sorry Sabine. It is always hard to loose your pet. Rest in peace Bonnie.[emoji253] And big Hugs Sabine. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just gave me this:
> 
> View attachment 230730
> 
> 
> That's three cases of green leaf lettuce!


Nice!!! Yoy have a nice daughter.[emoji1]


----------



## Bambam1989

Got Cricket to slurp up about 1/4 cup of chicken broth! That's not much but it's the first time today that she has taken anything other than water, and it seems to be staying down


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Got Cricket to slurp up about 1/4 cup of chicken broth! That's not much but it's the first time today that she has taken anything other than water, and it seems to be staying down


Yayyyy. That is a good sign. Well done cricket.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.



Lots and lots of electronic hugs Sabine. It’s so sad losing a furry friend [emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just gave me this:
> 
> View attachment 230730
> 
> 
> That's three cases of green leaf lettuce!


Some children give flowers to their mother  [emoji23]

I do like practical gifts


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Today we’re heading north to see my Mum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Got Cricket to slurp up about 1/4 cup of chicken broth! That's not much but it's the first time today that she has taken anything other than water, and it seems to be staying down


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good girl, Cricket! ! ! 
Excellent news!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we’re heading north to see my Mum


Good morning, Linda! 
Safe journey and love to your mum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. That is a good sign. Well done cricket.


Good morning, Carol! 
Lesson for me in 10 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student has cancelled until July and that was two of my lessons today! 
So only one at 4 pm to do now.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.


Its so sad to hear that.
Pets are not only animals, they become our life. A lost of one seems like lost of a family member. Its really so sad, and after this so much time together, no one can understand your pain. But we are with you. Atleast she had a good owner...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Its so sad to hear that.
> Pets are not only animals, they become our life. A lost of one seems like lost of a family member. Its really so sad, and after this so much time together, no one can understand your pain. But we are with you. Atleast she had a good owner...


Good afternoon, Raqib!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Raqib!


Hey!![emoji4]
Good afternoon!
How are you?


----------



## Raqib Farid

Can I feed my little one coriander leaves?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Can I feed my little one coriander leaves?


I'm good, thank you, bit of taxonomy this morning which I love 
Coriander's fine in moderation as part of a nice mixed diet 
However my Tidgy won't eat it I don't think she like the smell 
See http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=551&c=5#.WogwAa5l_IU


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry you lost Bonnie, Sabine. It's always very sad to lose a treasured pet.


Thank you Yvonne. They are family members and they leave a gap when they go. Luckily I have two other dogs. They comfort me.
I think they are sad and miss Bonnie too.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just gave me this:
> 
> View attachment 230730
> 
> 
> That's three cases of green leaf lettuce!


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, yummy tort food ! That`s a nice gift.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I guess you're going to be eating a lot of salads.


Hi Adam, do you become a COWBOY ????? ( with your new avatar picture ? )


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Bee- I am so sad at your pain.[emoji20]
> But I am grateful she had such a very wonderful life with you. [emoji173]️[emoji255]


Thank you Bea.
How about your pets, Montie and Jaques. Are there news ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] I am so so sorry Sabine. It is always hard to loose your pet. Rest in peace Bonnie.[emoji253] And big Hugs Sabine. [emoji8]


Thank you Carol. Big hugs are great.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good, thank you, bit of taxonomy this morning which I love
> Coriander's fine in moderation as part of a nice mixed diet
> However my Tidgy won't eat it I don't think she like the smell
> See http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=551&c=5#.WogwAa5l_IU


Thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Got Cricket to slurp up about 1/4 cup of chicken broth! That's not much but it's the first time today that she has taken anything other than water, and it seems to be staying down


That is a good beginning. Have you visited the VET ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lots and lots of electronic hugs Sabine. It’s so sad losing a furry friend [emoji22]


Thank you Linda. Your hugs are good in sad times.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Some children give flowers to their mother  [emoji23]
> 
> I do like practical gifts


Like a new iron for example ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we’re heading north to see my Mum


Please give your mom a hug from me and a little kiss on her cheek.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Its so sad to hear that.
> Pets are not only animals, they become our life. A lost of one seems like lost of a family member. Its really so sad, and after this so much time together, no one can understand your pain. But we are with you. Atleast she had a good owner...


Thank you Raqib. Your words are very kind and true.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Bea.
> How about your pets, Montie and Jaques. Are there news ?


Yes: Monty goes back to the vet this morning for fluids sand reassessment.
The reptile vet spoke with the specialists at the vet school who said that Jacques' blood count is still too high. I am dropping her off today back the vet hospital and she will get  2 weeks of nebulizer treatments.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam, do you become a COWBOY ????? ( with your new avatar picture ? )


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
This is my slouch hat! 
Classic geologists' clothing


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Yes: Monty goes back to the vet this morning for fluids sand reassessment.
> The reptile vet spoke with the specialists at the vet school who said that Jacques' blood count is still too high. I am dropping her off today back the vet hospital and she will get  2 weeks of nebulizer treatments.


Oh, poor Bea and poor pets. Sorry to hear that. Let me embrace you and hug you.
Tortoises are slow. Maybe in healing too, but I think Jaques will make it ! She is strong.
What told you the VET about Monties sickness ? Does he have an idea what it is ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes: Monty goes back to the vet this morning for fluids sand reassessment.
> The reptile vet spoke with the specialists at the vet school who said that Jacques' blood count is still too high. I am dropping her off today back the vet hospital and she will get  2 weeks of nebulizer treatments.


Oh golly! 
All the best and lots of love to Jacques and Monty


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> This is my slouch hat!
> Classic geologists' clothing


Very cooooool ! But you look more authenthic with your red cap.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh golly!
> All the best and lots of love to Jacques and Monty


THanks so much, Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Very cooooool ! But you look more authenthic with your red cap.


I love my Fez, but you can't wear it if there's more than a slight breeze 
Or it will disappear over the horizon 
And then I shall cry


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Oh, poor Bea and poor pets. Sorry to hear that. Let me embrace you and hug you.
> Tortoises are slow. Maybe in healing too, but I think Jaques will make it ! She is strong.
> What told you the VET about Monties sickness ? Does he have an idea what it is ?


Will get back with you later today, Bee. I'm in a rush to get my breakfast and drive Jacques to the vet before they close at noon. 
Thank you SOOO much for your love and support!!!!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student has cancelled until July and that was two of my lessons today!
> So only one at 4 pm to do now.


Just wanted to say I like the new avatar


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Seems we have some sick pets here today. Bad news from all sides.
> From me too: Yesterday the VET euthanized my old dog "Bonnie". Her cancer in the tummy spread into the bones. Her right hip got swollen and yesterday the whole leg was thick.
> She was 13 years old. It was the best decision to let her go. In dignity and without pain and fear.
> Today I burried her on my property.
> I am very sad. Why can`t dogs live as long as we ?? But I am sure that she had a good life. She came to me as a 4 month old puppy.



Hugs, Bee.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Like a new iron for example ?



No thank you. My old one still works... unfortunately [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter just gave me this:
> 
> View attachment 230730
> 
> 
> That's three cases of green leaf lettuce!



What a thoughtful gift!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Will get back with you later today, Bee. I'm in a rush to get my breakfast and drive Jacques to the vet before they close at noon.
> Thank you SOOO much for your love and support!!!!



Oh Bea, your vet bills must be enormous at the moment  

I’m hoping for better news soon


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we’re heading north to see my Mum



Good luck, Linda! Hope the snow stopped and you have a pleasant journey.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We had a very good drive up here in the sunshine. There’s still a little snow on the tops, but I don’t think that will be around long. 

We stopped in a little village called Sudbury for a pub lunch. I had an excellent fish and chips with mushy peas. 

The pub was very old and faces a big old house, now belonging to the National Trust, called Sudbury Hall. It was largely built around 1660 and modified regularly over the years. 



It has the most amazing ceilings including this one on the main staircase


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Just wanted to say I like the new avatar


I thank you! 
I'm such a handsome fellow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We had a very good drive up here in the sunshine. There’s still a little snow on the tops, but I don’t think that will be around long.
> 
> We stopped in a little village called Sudbury for a pub lunch. I had an excellent fish and chips with mushy peas.
> 
> The pub was very old and faces a big old house, now belonging to the National Trust, called Sudbury Hall. It was largely built around 1660 and modified regularly over the years.
> View attachment 230754
> 
> 
> It has the most amazing ceilings including this one on the main staircase
> View attachment 230755


Yes, and Sudbury is a pretty little village


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We had a very good drive up here in the sunshine. There’s still a little snow on the tops, but I don’t think that will be around long.
> 
> We stopped in a little village called Sudbury for a pub lunch. I had an excellent fish and chips with mushy peas.
> 
> The pub was very old and faces a big old house, now belonging to the National Trust, called Sudbury Hall. It was largely built around 1660 and modified regularly over the years.
> View attachment 230754
> 
> 
> It has the most amazing ceilings including this one on the main staircase
> View attachment 230755


Beautiful!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Raqib. Your words are very kind and true.


Pleasure [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Great excitement in the UK. 

Not only have we won a gold medal at the Winter Olympics- Ladies Luge ... we got bronze too! - but we have had an earthquake! Not very big - magnitude 4.4 at a depth of about 5 miles. 

Our friend @Lyn W undoubtedly felt it as the epicentre was in Cwmllynfell a village North East of Swansea in South Wales. 

Son felt it in his flat in Bristol


> I was sat on the toilet and felt it felt like the toilet was shaking


 [emoji23]

And daughter much further away in Southampton 


> I was sat on my bed watching tv and it was shaking a little bit but I didn’t think it was an earthquake. I thought next door was doing something



I very much doubt there’s any serious damage anywhere. The last time the UK had an earthquake of this size was 8 years ago when it was M5.2. 

We are very fortunate compared with most countries. Nothing like the current problems in Mexico following their much bigger quake.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love my Fez, but you can't wear it if there's more than a slight breeze
> Or it will disappear over the horizon
> And then I shall cry


No, please don`t cry. Stupid Fez !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Will get back with you later today, Bee. I'm in a rush to get my breakfast and drive Jacques to the vet before they close at noon.
> Thank you SOOO much for your love and support!!!!


We all know what a pet mommy feels when her pet is sick. So do I.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hugs, Bee.


Thank you Lena. Hugs are good to feel better.
You have a new avatar too !!! I like it.


----------



## Bee62

Raqib Farid said:


> Pleasure [emoji4]




A new avatar too ! Nice to see you !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thank you!
> I'm such a handsome fellow!


I never said anything else !


----------



## Bambam1989

Got back from the vet. 
They will keep Cricket at least til Monday. She is on fluids and they will continue to run tests.
So far they know that her white blood cell count is high. She is clear of parasites.
I should get a call later today with an update. I don't know if I like this vet but it was the only one that would accept her on a Saturday without a ridiculously high emergency fee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Great excitement in the UK.
> 
> Not only have we won a gold medal at the Winter Olympics- Ladies Luge ... we got bronze too! - but we have had an earthquake! Not very big - magnitude 4.4 at a depth of about 5 miles.
> 
> Our friend @Lyn W undoubtedly felt it as the epicentre was in Cwmllynfell a village North East of Swansea in South Wales.
> 
> Son felt it in his flat in Bristol
> [emoji23]
> 
> And daughter much further away in Southampton
> 
> 
> I very much doubt there’s any serious damage anywhere. The last time the UK had an earthquake of this size was 8 years ago when it was M5.2.
> 
> We are very fortunate compared with most countries. Nothing like the current problems in Mexico following their much bigger quake.


We get little tremors occasionally. The paintings swing very slightly on the walls, objects rattle and move a bit but nothing too serious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, please don`t cry. Stupid Fez !


My fes is very nice!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Got back from the vet.
> They will keep Cricket at least til Monday. She is on fluids and they will continue to run tests.
> So far they know that her white blood cell count is high. She is clear of parasites.
> I should get a call later today with an update. I don't know if I like this vet but it was the only one that would accept her on a Saturday without a ridiculously high emergency fee.


Love and hugs to you and Cricket.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we’re heading north to see my Mum


Good Evening Linda. I hope the day is going or went well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> Lesson for me in 10 minutes.


Good Afternoon Adam. Hope the lesson went well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Student has cancelled until July and that was two of my lessons today!
> So only one at 4 pm to do now.


Yayyyy. Day almost off. Oh no! Loss of income.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Its so sad to hear that.
> Pets are not only animals, they become our life. A lost of one seems like lost of a family member. Its really so sad, and after this so much time together, no one can understand your pain. But we are with you. Atleast she had a good owner...


What lovely words.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Adam. Hope the lesson went well.


It was okay. Silly student. 
Had a good day?


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Got back from the vet.
> They will keep Cricket at least til Monday. She is on fluids and they will continue to run tests.
> So far they know that her white blood cell count is high. She is clear of parasites.
> I should get a call later today with an update. I don't know if I like this vet but it was the only one that would accept her on a Saturday without a ridiculously high emergency fee.



Fingers crossed for a rapid recovery for Cricket. 

Thoughts and prayers with both you and Bea xx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. Day almost off. Oh no! Loss of income.


The loss if income's nothing to worry about, they pay next to nothing. 
And he gets charged for today at least. 
There'll be someone else who wants a Saturday slot, soon enough.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Yvonne. They are family members and they leave a gap when they go. Luckily I have two other dogs. They comfort me.
> I think they are sad and miss Bonnie too.


Shame I am sure they do. My Milley has become very naughty since her brother died. And I think I will need to get her a playmate so she will not be bored anymore. I hope your two other dogs are okay and do not grieve too long. Bug hugs to you all.[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam, do you become a COWBOY ????? ( with your new avatar picture ? )


I was also thinking that he looks like Indiana Jones. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes: Monty goes back to the vet this morning for fluids sand reassessment.
> The reptile vet spoke with the specialists at the vet school who said that Jacques' blood count is still too high. I am dropping her off today back the vet hospital and she will get  2 weeks of nebulizer treatments.


[emoji33] it is so good that they are taking so much good care of Jacques. I hope that they are able to get it sorted.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Very cooooool ! But you look more authenthic with your red cap.


I rather like the Indiana Jones look.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No thank you. My old one still works... unfortunately [emoji849]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh Bea, your vet bills must be enormous at the moment
> 
> I’m hoping for better news soon


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We had a very good drive up here in the sunshine. There’s still a little snow on the tops, but I don’t think that will be around long.
> 
> We stopped in a little village called Sudbury for a pub lunch. I had an excellent fish and chips with mushy peas.
> 
> The pub was very old and faces a big old house, now belonging to the National Trust, called Sudbury Hall. It was largely built around 1660 and modified regularly over the years.
> View attachment 230754
> 
> 
> It has the most amazing ceilings including this one on the main staircase
> View attachment 230755


Wow. Really beautiful. You guys have such nice old buildings.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Great excitement in the UK.
> 
> Not only have we won a gold medal at the Winter Olympics- Ladies Luge ... we got bronze too! - but we have had an earthquake! Not very big - magnitude 4.4 at a depth of about 5 miles.
> 
> Our friend @Lyn W undoubtedly felt it as the epicentre was in Cwmllynfell a village North East of Swansea in South Wales.
> 
> Son felt it in his flat in Bristol
> [emoji23]
> 
> And daughter much further away in Southampton
> 
> 
> I very much doubt there’s any serious damage anywhere. The last time the UK had an earthquake of this size was 8 years ago when it was M5.2.
> 
> We are very fortunate compared with most countries. Nothing like the current problems in Mexico following their much bigger quake.


Glad it wasn't too bad. We are extremely lucky as we don't get them at all.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Got back from the vet.
> They will keep Cricket at least til Monday. She is on fluids and they will continue to run tests.
> So far they know that her white blood cell count is high. She is clear of parasites.
> I should get a call later today with an update. I don't know if I like this vet but it was the only one that would accept her on a Saturday without a ridiculously high emergency fee.


Oh no. Please keep us updated. Poor Cricket. I really hope that the Vet is able to help her get better. I am very interested to know what explanation they come up with. Does the vet also think that it might be poison?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The loss if income's nothing to worry about, they pay next to nothing.
> And he gets charged for today at least.
> There'll be someone else who wants a Saturday slot, soon enough.


Oh that is good to know.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Please keep us updated. Poor Cricket. I really hope that the Vet is able to help her get better. I am very interested to know what explanation they come up with. Does the vet also think that it might be poison?


They agree that it is likely but they have to figure out what it is before they know if it's something that they can combat, or if it has to work out of her system on its own.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Bee62 said:


> A new avatar too ! Nice to see you !!!!!


Thanks. Nice to talk with you too.

So it's Saturday night and its about 1:05 AM. I'm still awaken and watching movie with my cousin. [emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> What lovely words.


[emoji173]


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. Wasn't too much to catch up on. My clients left today to go back to South Korea. Yay. It is exhausting hosting people. Although i did get the opportunity to do some sightseeing. Before I took my guests to the airport we visited the Lion Park. They take in and rescue captive bred lions and allow them to live out their lives in peace. They very emphatically tell you that they do not breed and or allow interaction with the Lions. We arrived at around noon so they were all sleeping.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> They agree that it is likely but they have to figure out what it is before they know if it's something that they can combat, or if it has to work out of her system on its own.


Shame poor Cricket. Hopefully it does not take too long for Cricket to get better. Big hugs to you and Cricket. Thinking of you both.[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Bambam1989

Just learned that we may see some snow fall tonight and tomorrow.. 
Anyone else notice the rising tension outside the CDR in the forum?


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Anyone else notice the rising tension outside the CDR in the forum?


Oh dear, not again. It happens from time to time. This forum is well moderated compared with others I’ve been on, so hopefully they will manage to contain it. (obviously the one where I am a moderator is perfect  )

I’ve not been posting much on the rest of the forum recently as I needed a break, somI haven’t seen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I was also thinking that he looks like Indiana Jones. [emoji1]



He's an _archaeologist! _
I've often been compared to him before, especially went out in remote areas of wild parts of the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I rather like the Indiana Jones look.


Hmmmm
Indiana Jones or Tommy Cooper?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Wasn't too much to catch up on. My clients left today to go back to South Korea. Yay. It is exhausting hosting people. Although i did get the opportunity to do some sightseeing. Before I took my guests to the airport we visited the Lion Park. They take in and rescue captive bred lions and allow them to live out their lives in peace. They very emphatically tell you that they do not breed and or allow interaction with the Lions. We arrived at around noon so they were all sleeping.
> View attachment 230762
> View attachment 230764
> View attachment 230765
> View attachment 230766


Yes, lions spend a lot of time sleeping. 
Like cats. 
And Tidgy. 
And wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Just learned that we may see some snow fall tonight and tomorrow..
> Anyone else notice the rising tension outside the CDR in the forum?


Happens every spring. 
I've not been out of The Cold Dark Room much recently.
Anything worth seeing, or is it all too miserable and childish?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear, not again. It happens from time to time. This forum is well moderated compared with others I’ve been on, so hopefully they will manage to contain it. (obviously the one where I am a moderator is perfect  )
> 
> I’ve not been posting much on the rest of the forum recently as I needed a break, somI haven’t seen.


Yeah, it soon fizzles out or gets closed down here. 
Sometimes someone leaves, but not often.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Just learned that we may see some snow fall tonight and tomorrow..
> Anyone else notice the rising tension outside the CDR in the forum?


Between Tortdude and Tom?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's an _archaeologist! _
> I've often been compared to him before, especially went out in remote areas of wild parts of the world!


Lol. Yes but he was a good looking guy. Just like you.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm
> Indiana Jones or Tommy Cooper?


Wellllllll indiana Jones. He was just sooooooooo good at getting out of situations.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Between Tortdude and Tom?


Other members have stepped in too.
So far it has been fairly civil..
Yes I have seen some of the past arguments get pretty heated. Hopefully this one won't get that bad.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, lions spend a lot of time sleeping.
> Like cats.
> And Tidgy.
> And wifey.


Lol. I wish like me too.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Between Tortdude and Tom?


Ooops maybe I should not have mentioned names.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Ooops maybe I should not have mentioned names.


Probably not lol[emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Probably not lol[emoji28]


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] I take it back.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey gang.... although Spring is just around the corner, AND it was over 70 F two days ago, snowing here all afternoon, evening.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang.... although Spring is just around the corner, AND it was over 70 F two days ago, snowing here all afternoon, evening.
> 
> View attachment 230773


Oooohhh. That looks picture post card perfect. Very beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Got back from the vet.
> They will keep Cricket at least til Monday. She is on fluids and they will continue to run tests.
> So far they know that her white blood cell count is high. She is clear of parasites.
> I should get a call later today with an update. I don't know if I like this vet but it was the only one that would accept her on a Saturday without a ridiculously high emergency fee.


Poor Cricket that she must stay at the VET.
Poor BamBam that your doggy is not at home.
I hope that Cricket is soon back home and healthy. My fingers are crossed !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Yes but he was a good looking guy. Just like you.[emoji6]


 (blushes) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wellllllll indiana Jones. He was just sooooooooo good at getting out of situations.


That certainly applies to me. 
I've managed to extract myself from some dodgy situations.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I wish like me too.


Sleep is for tortoises!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang.... although Spring is just around the corner, AND it was over 70 F two days ago, snowing here all afternoon, evening.
> 
> View attachment 230773


It does look beautiful, but I'm very glad spring has sprung here!
Goodbye, bad weather!
Hello, Mark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor Cricket that she must stay at the VET.
> Poor BamBam that your doggy is not at home.
> I hope that Cricket is soon back home and healthy. My fingers are crossed !


Mine too!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Shame I am sure they do. My Milley has become very naughty since her brother died. And I think I will need to get her a playmate so she will not be bored anymore. I hope your two other dogs are okay and do not grieve too long. Bug hugs to you all.[emoji8] [emoji8]


Thank you Carol.How old is your Milley ? My dogs are old: 13 and 12 years. They sleep a lot and I think they are no longer grieving over the dead of their pack member.


----------



## Bee62

I am so tired I sleep right in front of my laptop. The last days had been a little bit exhausting for me.
I hope that tomorrow we get better news about the sick pets and I say "Good night" to all.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol.How old is your Milley ? My dogs are old: 13 and 12 years. They sleep a lot and I think they are no longer grieving over the dead of their pack member.


Milley will be 12 in November


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am so tired I sleep right in front of my laptop. The last days had been a little bit exhausting for me.
> I hope that tomorrow we get better news about the sick pets and I say "Good night" to all.


Night night, Sabine, sleep well!
Let's all try to send pleasant dreamy thoughts to those who need them.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> We all know what a pet mommy feels when her pet is sick. So do I.



Monty is very much better- did not have to see the vet today. I know I haven’t given details but all’s well that ends well!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] it is so good that they are taking so much good care of Jacques. I hope that they are able to get it sorted.



Thank you, Carol! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Oh Bea, your vet bills must be enormous at the moment
> 
> I’m hoping for better news soon



Thanks so much Linda.[emoji2][emoji173]️
Luckily, my part time job has been extra busy this month, so things should balance out ok[emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Monty is very much better- did not have to see the vet today. I know I haven’t given details but all’s well that ends well!!!!! [emoji2]


That's good to here, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much Linda.[emoji2][emoji173]️
> Luckily, my part time job has been extra busy this month, so things should balance out ok[emoji2][emoji106]


That's good to here as well!


----------



## Moozillion

I hope to be around a little more often tomorrow![emoji2]

BTW, Congratulations to Great Britain in taking gold and bronze in the women’s skeleton sled race at Pyeongchang! [emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I hope to be around a little more often tomorrow![emoji2]
> 
> BTW, Congratulations to Great Britain in taking gold and bronze in the women’s skeleton sled race at Pyeongchang! [emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️



Our climate means that medals of any sort in the Winter Olympics are a rarity for us.

On Saturday we got 3, making the total 4 overall and we got two in one event! And we also have our first ever double olympic champion as Lizzie Yarnold has won gold in successive games. 

We now have our first ever skiing medal - a bronze in the ‘doing tricks whilst going over obstacles’ event (I forget what it’s called... sort of skateboarding on skis!)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Today we are taking Mum out for afternoon tea at Chatsworth House. 

Mum’s birthday was just before Christmas and this was our birthday present to her 

Chatsworth is the family seat of the Duke of Devonshire. (Devon is in the extreme south west of England, miles from here!)

It’s a lovely house and they have a good cafe/restaurant so we have high hopes 

I think Jane, @JSWallace, may have posted postcards from Chatsworth in the past as she lives reasonably close to it


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our climate means that medals of any sort in the Winter Olympics are a rarity for us.
> 
> On Saturday we got 3, making the total 4 overall and we got two in one event! And we also have our first ever double olympic champion as Lizzie Yarnold has won gold in successive games.
> 
> We now have our first ever skiing medal - a bronze in the ‘doing tricks whilst going over obstacles’ event (I forget what it’s called... sort of skateboarding on skis!)


Congratulations. That is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we are taking Mum out for afternoon tea at Chatsworth House.
> 
> Mum’s birthday was just before Christmas and this was our birthday present to her
> 
> Chatsworth is the family seat of the Duke of Devonshire. (Devon is in the extreme south west of England, miles from here!)
> 
> It’s a lovely house and they have a good cafe/restaurant so we have high hopes
> 
> I think Jane, @JSWallace, may have posted postcards from Chatsworth in the past as she lives reasonably close to it


Sounds really nice. Enjoy and please get me a scone with butter, strawberry jam and a dollop of cream.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. 
Laundry day for me. So will chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
My in-laws are arriving on Tuesday. On the plus side, I should be able to share a few postcards with you from Copenhagen and “Hamlet’s” castle in Helsingor (Elsinore). 
I have a request: could we please _pleeeeeaseee_ hold back any references to the (supposedly) coming spring until at least April?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we are taking Mum out for afternoon tea at Chatsworth House.
> 
> Mum’s birthday was just before Christmas and this was our birthday present to her
> 
> Chatsworth is the family seat of the Duke of Devonshire. (Devon is in the extreme south west of England, miles from here!)
> 
> It’s a lovely house and they have a good cafe/restaurant so we have high hopes
> 
> I think Jane, @JSWallace, may have posted postcards from Chatsworth in the past as she lives reasonably close to it


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Yes, someone posted Chatsworth before, I'm fairly sure it was Jane. 
Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Laundry day for me. So will chat later.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
Laundry day for me is tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> My in-laws are arriving on Tuesday. On the plus side, I should be able to share a few postcards with you from Copenhagen and “Hamlet’s” castle in Helsingor (Elsinore).
> I have a request: could we please _pleeeeeaseee_ hold back any references to the (supposedly) coming spring until at least April?


Hmmmm. I'll try to remember. 
Good afternoon , Lena!
I love Copenhagen.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Milley will be 12 in November


She is a old lady too. Are you sure that she needs a play mate ? I think my old ladies would not be amused about a new puppy.


----------



## Bee62

Hello folks. Have a nice Sunday everyone and everywhere.

Here are some new pics of my fast growing tort dinosaurs. I got some Opuntia cactus for them and they eat it for the first time.
And they like it very much. They said: Very yummy mommy .....More please, or I will bite you in your fingers....


----------



## JoesMum

I love those photos Sabine. Opuntia is clearly popular!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I love those photos Sabine. Opuntia is clearly popular!


Thank you Linda. I got some "ears" from the opuntia cactus and will try to plant them indoors in a pot. 
Maybe they grow and make more "ears".
I found a seller where I can buy them, but they are a little bit expensive for daily food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello folks. Have a nice Sunday everyone and everywhere.
> 
> Here are some new pics of my fast growing tort dinosaurs. I got some Opuntia cactus for them and they eat it for the first time.
> And they like it very much. They said: Very yummy mommy .....More please, or I will bite you in your fingers....
> 
> View attachment 230823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230824
> 
> 
> View attachment 230825
> 
> View attachment 230826
> 
> 
> View attachment 230827
> 
> 
> View attachment 230828


They are very beautiful smooth little monsters, Sabine, as I may have remarked before.
Good job.
And Tidgy says it's about time she had some prickly pear.
She's right, sorry Tidge.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Our climate means that medals of any sort in the Winter Olympics are a rarity for us.
> 
> On Saturday we got 3, making the total 4 overall and we got two in one event! And we also have our first ever double olympic champion as Lizzie Yarnold has won gold in successive games.
> 
> We now have our first ever skiing medal - a bronze in the ‘doing tricks whilst going over obstacles’ event (I forget what it’s called... sort of skateboarding on skis!)



These skiing and snowboarding events are CRAZY!!!!!!![emoji33] I don’t know how they even DO those flips!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> She is a old lady too. Are you sure that she needs a play mate ? I think my old ladies would not be amused about a new puppy.


That is one reason why I have not gotten one so far. I have still not made my mind up yet whether I am going to get one or not. However she now chews anything left out which she did not do before. I even bought her those hoof hide chews things but that she goes and buries instead. Although thinking about it as I write this, a puppy will probably chew things too.!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we are taking Mum out for afternoon tea at Chatsworth House.
> 
> Mum’s birthday was just before Christmas and this was our birthday present to her
> 
> Chatsworth is the family seat of the Duke of Devonshire. (Devon is in the extreme south west of England, miles from here!)
> 
> It’s a lovely house and they have a good cafe/restaurant so we have high hopes
> 
> I think Jane, @JSWallace, may have posted postcards from Chatsworth in the past as she lives reasonably close to it



(...adds to her bucket list, page 3...)


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello folks. Have a nice Sunday everyone and everywhere.
> 
> Here are some new pics of my fast growing tort dinosaurs. I got some Opuntia cactus for them and they eat it for the first time.
> And they like it very much. They said: Very yummy mommy .....More please, or I will bite you in your fingers....
> 
> View attachment 230823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230824
> 
> 
> View attachment 230825
> 
> View attachment 230826
> 
> 
> View attachment 230827
> 
> 
> View attachment 230828


These are awesome photos. You are lucky with your torts as mine won't touch it. I keep trying though.


----------



## CarolM

Laundry almost done. I am now having some peace and quiet and giving Little Rue her soak. She is getting an extra long one today as I have not been able to give her much attention this week.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> (...adds to her bucket list, page 3...)



Only page 3? [emoji23]

Afternoon tea has been delicious [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is laundry day! Hip, hip hooray!!


----------



## JoesMum

And this is Chatsworth House





Afternoon teas are served in what was the stable block


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
I am going to take a brief electronics break for a day or 2. 
I love you all but sometimes I need to put a little more focus on Home and hearth.
I’ll be back in just a few days!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> I am going to take a brief electronics break for a day or 2.
> I love you all but sometimes I need to put a little more focus on Home and hearth.
> I’ll be back in just a few days!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



See you soon Bea! Good luck with catching up  x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Only page 3? [emoji23]
> 
> Afternoon tea has been delicious [emoji4]
> View attachment 230830
> 
> View attachment 230831
> 
> View attachment 230832
> 
> View attachment 230837


Looks a lovely teal
I adore scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Today is laundry day! Hip, hip hooray!!


A smidgen of sarcasm, Yvonne?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And this is Chatsworth House
> View attachment 230840
> 
> View attachment 230841
> 
> 
> Afternoon teas are served in what was the stable block
> View attachment 230842


Really is an impressive place!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> I am going to take a brief electronics break for a day or 2.
> I love you all but sometimes I need to put a little more focus on Home and hearth.
> I’ll be back in just a few days!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I quite understand, Mooz. 
I know how things get and there are sometimes times when one needs time to replenish ones enthusiasm, sort 'stuff' out. 
We will miss you, but look forward to you rejoining us as soon as possible. 
Lots of love to you and yours and hugs to you and the sick animals.


----------



## Bambam1989

The results of the tests came back for Cricket, she ate rat poisoning containing diphacinone- an anticoagulant!
We don't use rat poison and though our dogs regularly kill rats and mice they have never eaten them(would much rather hide them and then roll on them once rotted).
I went and asked our neighbor and he admitted that he put poison out around his house.
We think a rat was taking the poison blocks and stashing them in a nest on our property, Cricket found the nest.. there is a pile of old bricks beside the fence that may have been the spot.
The anticoagulant was causing bleeding in her stomach and intestines. (Though I never saw blood in her vomit).

The good news is that she will still come home tomorrow. She will be getting a daily dose of vitamin K for at least a month as well as antibiotics to prevent any infections that could develop as a side effect. She ate this morning and has more energy. The technician that called admitted she was very popular with all the staff say "she is just so cuddly!"


----------



## Yvonne G

Cuddly??? Is my memory faulty? I could swear Cricket was a great dane?

That's pretty scary about the rat poison. Thank goodness they found what it was and are able to treat it.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> The results of the tests came back for Cricket, she ate rat poisoning containing diphacinone- an anticoagulant!
> We don't use rat poison and though our dogs regularly kill rats and mice they have never eaten them(would much rather hide them and then roll on them once rotted).
> I went and asked our neighbor and he admitted that he put poison out around his house.
> We think a rat was taking the poison blocks and stashing them in a nest on our property, Cricket found the nest.. there is a pile of old bricks beside the fence that may have been the spot.
> The anticoagulant was causing bleeding in her stomach and intestines. (Though I never saw blood in her vomit).
> 
> The good news is that she will still come home tomorrow. She will be getting a daily dose of vitamin K for at least a month as well as antibiotics to prevent any infections that could develop as a side effect. She ate this morning and has more energy. The technician that called admitted she was very popular with all the staff say "she is just so cuddly!"



Whilst I am horrified that your neighbour has been so careless with rat poison, I am pleased that it has been identified and Cricket is set for recovery. Cricket is very lucky indeed. 

I know a couple of very cuddly great danes, Yvonne. They’re both the softest dogs going


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness my 70lb doberman got over the lap dog mentality very early on!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Today is laundry day! Hip, hip hooray!!


Your being sarcastic right..


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Your being sarcastic right..




Yea!!! It's laundry day!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Cuddly??? Is my memory faulty? I could swear Cricket was a great dane?
> 
> That's pretty scary about the rat poison. Thank goodness they found what it was and are able to treat it.


She is a great Dane mix who is like a giant teddy bear. [emoji1]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Pretty please @YvonneG when it starts fruiting can you post another picture for me to see?


I kept waiting for the whole almond orchard to be covered in blossoms, but I noticed this a.m. the wind is starting to blow the petals off, so I thought I'd better hurry up and get the picture:




In a month or so I'll go across the street and see if any almonds are forming yet and if so, I'll get another picture for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Only page 3? [emoji23]
> 
> Afternoon tea has been delicious [emoji4]
> View attachment 230830
> 
> View attachment 230831
> 
> View attachment 230832
> 
> View attachment 230837


Mmmmm deliiiscious. Thank you I really enjoyed my scone. Went down nicely with the tea.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Today is laundry day! Hip, hip hooray!!


SNAP!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And this is Chatsworth House
> View attachment 230840
> 
> View attachment 230841
> 
> 
> Afternoon teas are served in what was the stable block
> View attachment 230842


Beautiful[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> I am going to take a brief electronics break for a day or 2.
> I love you all but sometimes I need to put a little more focus on Home and hearth.
> I’ll be back in just a few days!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Have a good rest Mooz. See you soon.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks a lovely teal
> I adore scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SNAP!!![emoji1] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The results of the tests came back for Cricket, she ate rat poisoning containing diphacinone- an anticoagulant!
> We don't use rat poison and though our dogs regularly kill rats and mice they have never eaten them(would much rather hide them and then roll on them once rotted).
> I went and asked our neighbor and he admitted that he put poison out around his house.
> We think a rat was taking the poison blocks and stashing them in a nest on our property, Cricket found the nest.. there is a pile of old bricks beside the fence that may have been the spot.
> The anticoagulant was causing bleeding in her stomach and intestines. (Though I never saw blood in her vomit).
> 
> The good news is that she will still come home tomorrow. She will be getting a daily dose of vitamin K for at least a month as well as antibiotics to prevent any infections that could develop as a side effect. She ate this morning and has more energy. The technician that called admitted she was very popular with all the staff say "she is just so cuddly!"


Oh that is terrible Bambam. And good news that she can recover. Poor thing. I hope the neighbour will think twice now before putting poison down again. Loves and hugs to you and Cricket.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Cuddly??? Is my memory faulty? I could swear Cricket was a great dane?
> 
> That's pretty scary about the rat poison. Thank goodness they found what it was and are able to treat it.


I agree.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> The results of the tests came back for Cricket, she ate rat poisoning containing diphacinone- an anticoagulant!
> We don't use rat poison and though our dogs regularly kill rats and mice they have never eaten them(would much rather hide them and then roll on them once rotted).
> I went and asked our neighbor and he admitted that he put poison out around his house.
> We think a rat was taking the poison blocks and stashing them in a nest on our property, Cricket found the nest.. there is a pile of old bricks beside the fence that may have been the spot.
> The anticoagulant was causing bleeding in her stomach and intestines. (Though I never saw blood in her vomit).
> 
> The good news is that she will still come home tomorrow. She will be getting a daily dose of vitamin K for at least a month as well as antibiotics to prevent any infections that could develop as a side effect. She ate this morning and has more energy. The technician that called admitted she was very popular with all the staff say "she is just so cuddly!"




So glad she’s fine—considering... One lucky girl. Hugs


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> I am going to take a brief electronics break for a day or 2.
> I love you all but sometimes I need to put a little more focus on Home and hearth.
> I’ll be back in just a few days!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Enjoy your time off, Bea! We’ll miss you. Glad Monty is fine. Keeping fingers crossed for Jacques’ full recovery.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Cuddly??? Is my memory faulty? I could swear Cricket was a great dane?
> 
> That's pretty scary about the rat poison. Thank goodness they found what it was and are able to treat it.



I’ve read about Great Danes. Their size tends to be the only scary thing about them. They’re the most gentle creatures. Hmm, much like Aldabras?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I kept waiting for the whole almond orchard to be covered in blossoms, but I noticed this a.m. the wind is starting to blow the petals off, so I thought I'd better hurry up and get the picture:
> 
> View attachment 230865
> 
> 
> In a month or so I'll go across the street and see if any almonds are forming yet and if so, I'll get another picture for you.


Thank you so much. They are beautiful. Reminds me of the cherry trees in bloom in Japan. Haven't seen the cherry trees personally just pictures. They can make a bonsai out of a cherry tree, so I wonder if it would work with an almond tree as well. I also wonder if I could get an almond tree here in C.T. my son and I love Almonds.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I’ve read about Great Danes. Their size tends to be the only scary thing about them. They’re the most gentle creatures. Hmm, much like Aldabras?


Cricket is only cuddly to people. She can be quite a frightening sight when attacking trespassing animals.. like raccoons or cats. Because she is also part great Pyrenees she is much bulkier than a Dane, alot more muscle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> The results of the tests came back for Cricket, she ate rat poisoning containing diphacinone- an anticoagulant!
> We don't use rat poison and though our dogs regularly kill rats and mice they have never eaten them(would much rather hide them and then roll on them once rotted).
> I went and asked our neighbor and he admitted that he put poison out around his house.
> We think a rat was taking the poison blocks and stashing them in a nest on our property, Cricket found the nest.. there is a pile of old bricks beside the fence that may have been the spot.
> The anticoagulant was causing bleeding in her stomach and intestines. (Though I never saw blood in her vomit).
> 
> The good news is that she will still come home tomorrow. She will be getting a daily dose of vitamin K for at least a month as well as antibiotics to prevent any infections that could develop as a side effect. She ate this morning and has more energy. The technician that called admitted she was very popular with all the staff say "she is just so cuddly!"


Thank heavens for that! 
It could so easily have been a lot worse. 
Hoooooooorrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyyyy for Cricket!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yea!!! It's laundry day!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are very beautiful smooth little monsters, Sabine, as I may have remarked before.
> Good job.
> And Tidgy says it's about time she had some prickly pear.
> She's right, sorry Tidge.


Thank you Adam. Do you know why my monsters are so smooth ? I tell you my little secret: Every evening I iron them ..... 
But no fear, I use a steam iron .....
Don`t neglect your poor Tidgy monster !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is one reason why I have not gotten one so far. I have still not made my mind up yet whether I am going to get one or not. However she now chews anything left out which she did not do before. I even bought her those hoof hide chews things but that she goes and buries instead. Although thinking about it as I write this, a puppy will probably chew things too.!


One of my old ladies, the 12 year old would accept a little young puppy, but my other dog, the 13 year old would not. I am sure she would bite even a puppy. When dogs are too old they like sleeping a lot and not being disturbed from a young and wild playing puppy. That`s what I think of my old dogs. So I will wait with a new puppy. A young dog would not fit to my old ones, but that is only my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> These are awesome photos. You are lucky with your torts as mine won't touch it. I keep trying though.


Thank you Carol. My little monster torts try all food. They are very greedy !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> See you soon Bea! Good luck with catching up  x


.... and I love your postcards Linda.
What do Bea always say? I add all these places to my bucket list ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A smidgen of sarcasm, Yvonne?


With a wasching machine and no water restriction she can be sarcastic


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The results of the tests came back for Cricket, she ate rat poisoning containing diphacinone- an anticoagulant!
> We don't use rat poison and though our dogs regularly kill rats and mice they have never eaten them(would much rather hide them and then roll on them once rotted).
> I went and asked our neighbor and he admitted that he put poison out around his house.
> We think a rat was taking the poison blocks and stashing them in a nest on our property, Cricket found the nest.. there is a pile of old bricks beside the fence that may have been the spot.
> The anticoagulant was causing bleeding in her stomach and intestines. (Though I never saw blood in her vomit).
> 
> The good news is that she will still come home tomorrow. She will be getting a daily dose of vitamin K for at least a month as well as antibiotics to prevent any infections that could develop as a side effect. She ate this morning and has more energy. The technician that called admitted she was very popular with all the staff say "she is just so cuddly!"


Oh my ! Good news ! A stone is rolling from my heart ( we say in Germany )
I know that poisen too. I used it but I am very, very careful that no other animals can get it. Poor Cricket, but now that she is treated with vitamin K she should be better soon.
Let me hug you and Cricket too ! Give her a kiss from me on her cold nose !
and: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!! For the good news !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam. Do you know why my monsters are so smooth ? I tell you my little secret: Every evening I iron them .....
> But no fear, I use a steam iron .....
> Don`t neglect your poor Tidgy monster !


I use a mangle. Keeps her nice and flat.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness my 70lb doberman got over the lap dog mentality very early on!


In 1989 I owned a Irish Wolfhound. She was the lovliest and cuddliest doggy on earth.
Her name was Angie






Here you can see how big an Irish Wolfhound is ( not my pics )


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> In 1989 I owned a Irish Wolfhound. She was the lovliest and cuddlies doggy on earth.
> Her name was Angie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how big an Irish Wolfhound is ( not my pics )


I would LOVE to have an Irish wolfhound one day! But a puppy is so expensive..


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Adam and fellow Roomies!
> I am going to take a brief electronics break for a day or 2.
> I love you all but sometimes I need to put a little more focus on Home and hearth.
> I’ll be back in just a few days!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Sorry to hear, but we are glad when you are back. Take care and come back soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Adam. Do you know why my monsters are so smooth ? I tell you my little secret: Every evening I iron them .....
> But no fear, I use a steam iron .....
> Don`t neglect your poor Tidgy monster !


So relieved to hear that! Baked bean substrate helps, but the steam iron indicates perfection


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I use a mangle. Keeps her nice and flat.


Like that ????


----------



## JoesMum

A


Bee62 said:


> .... and I love your postcards Linda.
> What do Bea always say? I add all these places to my bucket list ???


 Bucket list is a list of things you want to do "once in a lifetime" 

Bea needs to live to about age 300 at the moment


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I use a mangle. Keeps her nice and flat.


A quick through the tumble dryer is noosy but ensures they don't go back to their enclosures chilly. It lessens the need for ironing or a mangle


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In 1989 I owned a Irish Wolfhound. She was the lovliest and cuddliest doggy on earth.
> Her name was Angie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how big an Irish Wolfhound is ( not my pics )


A friend in my babysitting circle had one that I used to babysit alongside her two children. I was out one day and spotted him roaming the lanes. He had jumped the fence. Fortunately I knew exactly where to take him back, but I had to park my car and walk him with my hand through his collar. He was very cooperative; he really didn't mind... He was just enormous!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I would LOVE to have an Irish wolfhound one day! But a puppy is so expensive..


Oh yes ! 1600 Euros today. I`ve paid for my dog the same in DM, but I would never pay again so much money for a dog. She was something special, ähemmm, a couch potato and when she was young she ran away from a little nasty sausage dog ....
Breeders tell that these dogs are perfect for horsemen or ...women to accompany them while riding, but my dog had something different scheduled... She thought that it was much too exhausting to run all the way on my horse side. 
So I left her at my parents and they took her for short walks outside. That was enough for her. 
These dogs are a little bit stupid and very much stubborn ! They are lovely, but I would never pay so much money for one of them again.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A friend in my babysitting circle had one that I used to babysit alongside her two children. I was out one day and spotted him roaming the lanes. He had jumped the fence. Fortunately I knew exactly where to take him back, but I had to park my car and walk him with my hand through his collar. He was very cooperative; he really didn't mind... He was just enormous!


They are called "Gentle Giants" and that describe their charakters very well. Most people have fear when they see such an impressive dog but these dogs are very seldom evil. My one was a sheep in a coat of a dog !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Like that ????


Yes.
Or :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A quick through the tumble dryer is noosy but ensures they don't go back to their enclosures chilly. It lessens the need for ironing or a mangle


Good idea.
But I use the microwave to give Tidgy a quick and inexpensive warm up.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A quick through the tumble dryer is noosy but ensures they don't go back to their enclosures chilly. It lessens the need for ironing or a mangle


Oh my God ! I forgot my kitty in the tumble dryer.....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh my God ! I forgot my kitty in the tumble dryer.....


She'll just be extra fluffy. Hopefully she hasn't shrunk too much


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A
> 
> Bucket list is a list of things you want to do "once in a lifetime"
> 
> Bea needs to live to about age 300 at the moment


I know ! I put the nice places from your postcards on my own bucket list !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> She'll just be extra fluffy. Hopefully she hasn't shrunk too much


I think not. I set the dryer not so hot.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I think not. I set the dryer not so hot.


I knew you would be sensible


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A friend in my babysitting circle had one that I used to babysit alongside her two children. I was out one day and spotted him roaming the lanes. He had jumped the fence. Fortunately I knew exactly where to take him back, but I had to park my car and walk him with my hand through his collar. He was very cooperative; he really didn't mind... He was just enormous!


You are very brave !!!!! Most people have fear when the stand in front of such a big dog, but they can be handled by a child.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I knew you would be sensible


But when it was too hot I will put the kitty for some hours in the fridge to cool her down.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> You are very brave !!!!! Most people have fear when the stand in front of such a big dog, but they can be handled by a child.


Having babysat him regularly, I knew him well enough to know he wouldn't be a problem. And I guess he knew me too


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good idea.
> But I use the microwave to give Tidgy a quick and inexpensive warm up.


Oh no !  The waves of the mikrowave are not good for the health of torts !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> But when it was too hot I will put the kitty for some hours in the fridge to cool her down.


As long as it wasn't the freezer you are fine. The fridge doesn't really lessen the frizz though. You might need to invest in hairspray to prevent your kitty looking like a pompom


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Having babysat him regularly, I knew him well enough to know he wouldn't be a problem. And I guess he knew me too


Dogs never forget people they like !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh no !  The waves of the mikrowave are not good for the health of torts !


I think the defrost programme is OK? If you are using full power then you need to be very cautious


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> As long as it wasn't the freezer you are fine. The fridge doesn't really lessen the frizz though. You might need to invest in hairspray to prevent your kitty looking like a pompom


Good idea ! And by the way I will give her a new hair color while bleaching her ! Perfect !


----------



## JoesMum

Oo


Bee62 said:


> Good idea ! And by the way I will give her a new hair color while bleaching her ! Perfect !


Ooh the bleached blonde look should give you a very springlike yellow. Very pretty


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I think the defrost programme is OK? If you are using full power then you need to be very cautious


I think the shortway rays make them sick, in every programme, but I don`t know. Because of that I use the oven to warm my torts up in the morning. Together with my breakfast buns they make a funny picture crawling in the oven.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oo
> 
> Ooh the bleached blonde look should give you a very springlike yellow. Very pretty


And a little nail polish for the claws !


----------



## JoesMum

I


Bee62 said:


> I think the shortway rays make them sick, in every programme, but I don`t know. Because of that I use the oven to warm my torts up in the morning. Together with my breakfast buns they make a funny picture crawling in the oven.


I'm a traditionalist myself too. The oven is a reliable source of warmth


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I
> 
> I'm a traditionalist myself too. The oven is a reliable source of warmth


Have you ever tried the wood stove ???


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> And a little nail polish for the claws !


I like the way you think Sabine


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I like the way you think Sabine


I like the way you write, Linda.
A little bit of sillyness brigthens up the evening.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Have you ever tried the wood stove ???


No. I have never owned one. My sister has one and loves it. I grew up with a gas oven, but the pilot light used to go out and the fumes were poisonous which was unfortunate. My modern fan oven is fantastic


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I like the way you write, Linda.
> A little bit of sillyness brigthens up the evening.


How dare you accuse me of being silly?! Next you will be accusing Adam!


----------



## BevSmith

Goooood afternoon! Stopping by to say hello and I’ve seen cats in dryers and torts in ovens. [emoji23]

Hoping everyone is having a fantastic day! I’m dealing with teenage humans and I believe I need to crack open some wine at this point...


----------



## JoesMum

BevSmith said:


> Goooood afternoon! Stopping by to say hello and I’ve seen cats in dryers and torts in ovens. [emoji23]
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a fantastic day! I’m dealing with teenage humans and I believe I need to crack open some wine at this point...


Only just? We have just finished our bottle of red. Having said that, it is 9.30pm here in the UK.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> How dare you accuse me of being silly?! Next you will be accusing Adam!


Oh no, that was a misunderstanding. I call me silly. I speak for myself. No one elso here is silly but me.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh no, that was a misunderstanding. I call me silly. I speak for myself. No one elso here is silly but me.


And any link between the quality of my posts and the quantity of red wine I have consumed is purely coincidental. 

Do you think my fish will appreciate a bubble bath when I get home? I am never sure whether to use that or bath oil


----------



## Bee62

BevSmith said:


> Goooood afternoon! Stopping by to say hello and I’ve seen cats in dryers and torts in ovens. [emoji23]
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a fantastic day! I’m dealing with teenage humans and I believe I need to crack open some wine at this point...



Hello ! No animals had been hurt by the making of this thread.


----------



## BevSmith

Bubble bath made of champagne?


----------



## JoesMum

BevSmith said:


> Bubble bath made of champagne?


What a waste of champagne! Champagne is best accompanied by a nice mellow goat's cheese.

I was thinking of something more herbal. Perhaps chamomile?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> What a waste of champagne! Champagne is best accompanied by a nice mellow goat's cheese.
> 
> I was thinking of something more herbal. Perhaps chamomile?


Never had either.


----------



## DE42

The favorite drink around here. Bottled less than 50 miles from where I live. A local soda.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And any link between the quality of my posts and the quantity of red wine I have consumed is purely coincidental.
> 
> Do you think my fish will appreciate a bubble bath when I get home? I am never sure whether to use that or bath oil


I would never compare the quantity of red wine, your posts and your quality, ähemm, the quality of your posts ! NEVER !
I think your fish will jump right out of the aquarium after the bubble bath. Fresh and clean for roaming on the floor. But I`ve heard that you never should allow fish roaming free the floor.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Never had either.


Goat cheese ??? 
Good evening Dan.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I would never compare the quantity of red wine, your posts and your quality, ähemm, the quality of your posts ! NEVER !
> I think your fish will jump right out of the aquarium after the bubble bath. Fresh and clean for roaming on the floor. But I`ve heard that you never should allow fish roaming free the floor.


We do have a roof on the aquarium though. It raises the humidity and keeps it warm. High humidity is good for care. The substrate is gravel though. Maybe I should switch to baked beans for the fish too.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I would never compare the quantity of red wine, your posts and your quality, ähemm, the quality of your posts ! NEVER !
> I think your fish will jump right out of the aquarium after the bubble bath. Fresh and clean for roaming on the floor. But I`ve heard that you never should allow fish roaming free the floor.


Yes they get hair and lint all over them. 

Actually I have a EBJD that jumped out all the time. I don't know how many times I had to pick him up out of the floor when I'd go to feed.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> We do have a roof on the aquarium though. It raises the humidity and keeps it warm. High humidity is good for care. The substrate is gravel though. Maybe I should switch to baked beans for the fish too.


Goldfish like them lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The favorite drink around here. Bottled less than 50 miles from where I live. A local soda.
> View attachment 230882


Dr. Enuk ! ??? LOL !!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> They are called "Gentle Giants" and that describe their charakters very well. Most people have fear when they see such an impressive dog but these dogs are very seldom evil. My one was a sheep in a coat of a dog !


My husband's dream dog is a Caucasian Ovcharka.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yes they get hair and lint all over them.
> 
> Actually I have a EBJD that jumped out all the time. I don't know how many times I had to pick him up out of the floor when I'd go to feed.


What is a EBJD ? Can I have a pic please ???


----------



## Bambam1989

BevSmith said:


> Bubble bath made of champagne?


It may end up a lil drunk!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband's dream dog is a Caucasian Ovcharka.


Oh, I love them too.


----------



## JoesMum

A


DE42 said:


> Goldfish like them lol


Ah. Ours are tropical. Maybe baked beans aren't suitable for warm water fish if they're suitable for goldfish.

I'll need spaghetti hoops instead


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no !  The waves of the mikrowave are not good for the health of torts !


Don't worry. 
I wrap her in aluminium foil to keep her safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> How dare you accuse me of being silly?! Next you will be accusing Adam!


Ahem! 
One should hope not !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What is a EBJD ? Can I have a pic please ???


Electric Blue Jack Dempsey - a ciclid, I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Goooood afternoon! Stopping by to say hello and I’ve seen cats in dryers and torts in ovens. [emoji23]
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a fantastic day! I’m dealing with teenage humans and I believe I need to crack open some wine at this point...


Good afternoon! 
Nice of you to drop in, Bev! 
Hope all is well with you and, yes, a slurp will do you the world of good.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry.
> I wrap her in aluminium foil to keep her safe.


Adam! You know you should use clingfilm in the microwave. Aluminium foil arcs and is a fire risk!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry.
> I wrap her in aluminium foil to keep her safe.


Yummy ! Foil tort.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And any link between the quality of my posts and the quantity of red wine I have consumed is purely coincidental.
> 
> Do you think my fish will appreciate a bubble bath when I get home? I am never sure whether to use that or bath oil


Washing up liquid works well.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Washing up liquid works well.


I guess that's much cheaper. :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Bubble bath made of champagne?


Good plan. 
Tidgy would like this very much, i suspect.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Adam! You know you should use clingfilm in the microwave. Aluminium foil arcs and is a fire risk!


I like to use a oven bag. You can see the tort whilst warming in the oven.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I like to use a oven bag. You can see the tort whilst warming in the oven.


Oh what a good idea. I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> The favorite drink around here. Bottled less than 50 miles from where I live. A local soda.
> View attachment 230882


Hello, Dan!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan.
> Tidgy would like this very much, i suspect.


Don`t let her drink the Champagne. I`ve heard of jumping torts after drinking alcohol.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh what a good idea. I hadn't thought of that!


You can always ask me for new ideas ! I am full of them....


----------



## JoesMum

Alas, it is time for me to bid you goodnight. Not see you all tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam! You know you should use clingfilm in the microwave. Aluminium foil arcs and is a fire risk!


I know. 
But Tidgy likes the crackles and flashing blue sparks. 
It's her fireworks. 
I always put her in there on the 5th of November.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Don`t let her drink the Champagne. I`ve heard of jumping torts after drinking alcohol.


Tidgy prefers skiing after alcohol, rather than humans who do it the other way around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Alas, it is time for me to bid you goodnight. Not see you all tomorrow


Night night, Linda! 
Sleep well.
Look forward to not seeing you in the morning.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> But Tidgy likes the crackles and flashing blue sparks.
> It's her fireworks.
> I always put her in there on the 5th of November.


Why the 5th of November ???


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Dr. Enuk ! ??? LOL !!!!



That's a cursive f lol
Enuf


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy prefers skiing after alcohol, rather than humans who do it the other way around.


Yes, the human call it Après Ski ( the drinking ).


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Why the 5th of November ???



Bonfire night in the UK. When we celebrate someone not blowing up our government a few centuries ago by having fireworks


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> That's a cursive f lol
> Enuf


And what means Enuf ? Sounds like a sort of dog food. LOL !
Enuf makes your dog say wuff, wuff .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why the 5th of November ???


Fireworks night in the UK, also known as Bonfire Night or Guy Fawlkes Night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, the human call it Après Ski ( the drinking ).


My favourite part.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> What is a EBJD ? Can I have a pic please ???


I don't have one of mine right now. But it's an electric blue jack Dempsey.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Bonfire night in the UK. When we celebrate someone not blowing up our government a few centuries ago by having fireworks


Okay.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Electric Blue Jack Dempsey - a ciclid, I think


10 points!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> And what means Enuf ? Sounds like a sort of dog food. LOL !
> Enuf makes your dog say wuff, wuff .....


Its an alternative spelling for enough. Mountain spelling. Lol


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My favourite part.


Oh Adam !


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Dan!


Greetings Dark Lord of the CDR. How are you today? Here take my armadillo.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I don't have one of mine right now. But it's an electric blue jack Dempsey.
> 
> View attachment 230886


Thank you. I don`t know them.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Its an alternative spelling for enough. Mountain spelling. Lol


Oh you Hillybillies ! Thank you for teaching me the mountain spelling. It`s funny.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Greetings Dark Lord of the CDR. How are you today? Here take my armadillo.


You can share my armadillo with me Dan if you are not scared of an old woman. LOL !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> You can share my armadillo with me Dan if you are not scared of an old woman. LOL !


You sure the Armadillo won't mind lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> You sure the Armadillo won't mind lol.


Would mind what ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Would mind what ?


Our combined weight. Lol
I'm an extra 200 lbs.


----------



## Bee62

Tis evening I wear my glasses


----------



## DE42

I'd hate to squash this thing like I did that mouse once.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Our combined weight. Lol
> I'm an extra 200 lbs.


Oh, that will be too much for the poor armadillo. I am an 300 lbs 
woman.



LOL !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'd hate to squash this thing like I did that mouse once.


Oh no, Adam would kill us for squashing one of his armadillos !


----------



## DE42

Once upon a time we had a cat and that cat liked to catch mice, birds, and squirrels and turn them loss in the hose. It was my job to catch them and take them outside. So I had this mouse cornered and was about to catch it when it decided that it would make a run for it between my knees. As it did I flopped back and crushed it with my buttocks. It was flattened, its mouth wide open, and a look of terror on its face. 

I never looked at my butt the same way again. My butt kills things. Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Once upon a time we had a cat and that cat liked to catch mice, birds, and squirrels and turn them loss in the hose. It was my job to catch them and take them outside. So I had this mouse cornered and was about to catch it when it decided that it would make a run for it between my knees. As it did I flopped back and crushed it with my buttocks. It was flattened, its mouth wide open, and a look of terror on its face.
> 
> I never looked at my butt the same way again. My butt kills things. Lol


A terrible story. Poor mouse.
My butt is dangerous too. I always keep big dogs because of :


----------



## Bee62

Talking about Irish Wolfhound dogs once again
That was me in 1989 with my Angie.


----------



## Bee62

Seems I have chased all away. Sorry for this and Good night.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Talking about Irish Wolfhound dogs once again
> That was me in 1989 with my Angie.
> View attachment 230890
> 
> 
> View attachment 230891


I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Seems I have chased all away. Sorry for this and Good night.


Aww you have not chased us away. I'm just getting ready to eat dinner.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Greetings Dark Lord of the CDR. How are you today? Here take my armadillo.


I am great, thanks, Dan.
I comfy here thanks. 
Sitting on the penguins tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no, Adam would kill us for squashing one of his armadillos !


You can both sit on the coffee table if you like. 
Montgomery can take the weight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Talking about Irish Wolfhound dogs once again
> That was me in 1989 with my Angie.
> View attachment 230890
> 
> 
> View attachment 230891


Very pretty.
Both of you.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> A terrible story. Poor mouse.
> My butt is dangerous too. I always keep big dogs because of :


Me too! I have always had prodigious butt and wide hips. A few pregnancies later and now it's quite frightening!
I don't consider myself to be overweight (sure I could probably stand lose 10lbs but couldn't most of us).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Seems I have chased all away. Sorry for this and Good night.


Nos da, Sabine! 
Sleep well on the coffee table. 
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Aww you have not chased us away. I'm just getting ready to eat dinner.


And I was watching Doctor Who. 
"The Girl Who Waited."
Brilliant.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I was watching Doctor Who.
> "The Girl Who Waited."
> Brilliant.


Ironic. Lol

Good episode though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Me too! I have always had prodigious butt and wide hips. A few pregnancies later and now it's quite frightening!
> I don't consider myself to be overweight (sure I could probably stand lose 10lbs but couldn't most of us).


Not me! 
I weigh less than 9 stone and am 5 foot 10 and a half. 
Can't afford to lose much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't afford to lose much.



My best buddy, Baxter, gets stuck at times


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me!
> I weigh less than 9 stone and am 5 foot 10 and a half.
> Can't afford to lose much.


Not sure how big your stones are but I'd say I weigh a few more lol


----------



## DE42

Found a house I like in Charleston. Too bad it's about $100,000 more than I can afford lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me!
> I weigh less than 9 stone and am 5 foot 10 and a half.
> Can't afford to lose much.


That would make you about 126lbs if i am remembering my conversions properly... Your just a tiny bean pole! No wonder it's hard work carrying a potato at a time[emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My best buddy, Baxter, gets stuck at times
> View attachment 230893


O Baxter I sympathize with you.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> That would make you about 126lbs if i am remembering my conversions properly... Your just a tiny bean pole! No wonder it's hard work carrying a potato at a time[emoji33]


I was 120lbs when I almost died from malnutrition with my colon diein. I am also 5'10" tall. So I can imagine and I say you need to eat more cheese and potatoes.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I was 120lbs when I almost died from malnutrition with my colon diein. I am also 5'10" tall. So I can imagine and I say you need to eat more cheese and potatoes.


I am 6 ft, at my thinnest I was 170lbs. I looked sick and anorexic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My best buddy, Baxter, gets stuck at times
> View attachment 230893


He doesn't look too bothered. 
Baxter ! ! ! !
Haven't seen you in ages old friend. 
Hope you're still looking after Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Found a house I like in Charleston. Too bad it's about $100,000 more than I can afford lol
> View attachment 230894
> View attachment 230895
> View attachment 230896


Perhaps you could buy and live in the garage or side extension?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband's dream dog is a Caucasian Ovcharka.







that's an awful lot of dog!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> That would make you about 126lbs if i am remembering my conversions properly... Your just a tiny bean pole! No wonder it's hard work carrying a potato at a time[emoji33]


Yup, i am a stick insect in human(ish) form.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I was 120lbs when I almost died from malnutrition with my colon diein. I am also 5'10" tall. So I can imagine and I say you need to eat more cheese and potatoes.


Quite. 
I dropped to less than 90 lbs when i had TB.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> that's an awful lot of dog!!!


Well, you've got lots of lettuce to feed one.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> I dropped to less than 90 lbs when i had TB.


5'10" and less than 90 lbs. 
Was this you?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps you could buy and live in the garage or side extension?


I would not know what to do with that much house to be honest lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you're still looking after Ken.


Baxter keeps me on my toes trying to make it out of the house! Being raised all his life in the country, the suburban landscape could be his end with the cars and “bad” people out there.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me!
> I weigh less than 9 stone and am 5 foot 10 and a half.
> Can't afford to lose much.



You can’t afford to lose any; you are underweight for your height... or overheight for your weight!. 

We are exactly the same height. I have been told that my weight should not go below 10st7 lb. (I had an overactive thyroid and was losing 8lb a week at the time) When I was at university and kayaking and swimming daily, I was 9st7lb ... not any more!

1 stone=14lb in the UK


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Talking about Irish Wolfhound dogs once again
> That was me in 1989 with my Angie.
> View attachment 230890
> 
> 
> View attachment 230891


Lovely dog ... and Sabine  [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Today we head home.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very pretty.
> Both of you.


Thank you Adam. You are very kind ( as usual ).


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can both sit on the coffee table if you like.
> Montgomery can take the weight.


I don`t want to abuse armadillos ....


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Me too! I have always had prodigious butt and wide hips. A few pregnancies later and now it's quite frightening!
> I don't consider myself to be overweight (sure I could probably stand lose 10lbs but couldn't most of us).


 LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I was watching Doctor Who.
> "The Girl Who Waited."
> Brilliant.


Hmmm, I was the "girl" who was waiting for you in the CDR ! Not brilliant


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me!
> I weigh less than 9 stone and am 5 foot 10 and a half.
> Can't afford to lose much.


You should eat more. What about yummy fatty Camel Burger ???
But wait, I can give you as much weight as needed without losing too much myself.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My best buddy, Baxter, gets stuck at times
> View attachment 230893


Baxter is not overweight. He is undersized for his weight 
I love those pics.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Found a house I like in Charleston. Too bad it's about $100,000 more than I can afford lol
> View attachment 230894
> View attachment 230895
> View attachment 230896


How much does it costs ? It looks nice there with the lake in front.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lovely dog ... and Sabine  [emoji177]


Thank you Linda. I was 27 years on the pic. What a wonderful age ....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we head home.


Take care and drive safe. Hope not to see you later again.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> O Baxter I sympathize with you.


Me too !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> 5'10" and less than 90 lbs.
> Was this you?
> View attachment 230902



No comment .....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In 1989 I owned a Irish Wolfhound. She was the lovliest and cuddliest doggy on earth.
> Her name was Angie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how big an Irish Wolfhound is ( not my pics )


OMW. That is the size of a pony. It would probably be the same size as me. I am 1.60m


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I would not know what to do with that much house to be honest lol.


You can never have too much space, me thinks.
The house of my dreams


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Baxter keeps me on my toes trying to make it out of the house! Being raised all his life in the country, the suburban landscape could be his end with the cars and “bad” people out there.


I have such cats too. Not knowing how dangerous cars can be and always trying to escape out of the safe garden and house. That costs a lot of nerves !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> OMW. That is the size of a pony. It would probably be the same size as me. I am 1.60m


People who don`t know us often though I was walking a sheep .......


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It may end up a lil drunk!


Hey there Bambam, How is Cricket doing today?


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My best buddy, Baxter, gets stuck at times
> View attachment 230893


Your Baxter looks like my Bella.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> People who don`t know us often though I was walking a sheep .......


Wouldn't a sheep be smaller?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> 5'10" and less than 90 lbs.
> Was this you?
> View attachment 230902


The similarity is obvious, I think. 
And I do like a pin-stripe.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You can never have too much space, me thinks.
> The house of my dreams


The pool looks like it is the same size as the house. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Baxter keeps me on my toes trying to make it out of the house! Being raised all his life in the country, the suburban landscape could be his end with the cars and “bad” people out there.


Yes, it must be quite a culture shock for you both moving from the wilds of the country to the wilds of urban living.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Today we head home.


Good morning, Linda! 
Once again : safe journey. 
But i should think you'll be heading off again before long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, I was the "girl" who was waiting for you in the CDR ! Not brilliant


Well tonight is the absolutely excellent, "The God Complex". 
More applicable to me.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> How much does it costs ? It looks nice there with the lake in front.


$315,000


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You should eat more. What about yummy fatty Camel Burger ???
> But wait, I can give you as much weight as needed without losing too much myself.


I'm happy as i am, thanks! 
And I eat a lot of red meat. And cheese. 
It doesn't make any difference if I forget to eat for a few days or if I eat fry up breakfasts, roast dinners and large suppers with lots of beer for a month, my weight doesn't fluctuate at all.
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon All,

You guys are so funny, if someone new had to come here now and read all your posts about microwaves, ovens, steam irons, they would not have a clue on what was going on. I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> You guys are so funny, if someone new had to come here now and read all your posts about microwaves, ovens, steam irons, they would not have a clue on what was going on. I hope everyone is having a good day.


Don't forget the baked bean substrate. 
Good afternoon, Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget the baked bean substrate.
> Good afternoon, Carol.


Lol. Did forget about the baked bean substrate.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget the baked bean substrate.
> Good afternoon, Carol.


And Good Afternoon Adam.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wouldn't a sheep be smaller?


My Angie was female and not as big as the breed can be. Male Irish Wolfhounds are surely bigger than a sheep.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The pool looks like it is the same size as the house. Lol


That is nice. I like water and I like swimming. Dream... dream .... dream ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it must be quite a culture shock for you both moving from the wilds of the country to the wilds of urban living.


I would prefer the wilds of the country....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> $315,000


Is it a new house ? It looks so new to me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well tonight is the absolutely excellent, "The God Complex".
> More applicable to me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm happy as i am, thanks!
> And I eat a lot of red meat. And cheese.
> It doesn't make any difference if I forget to eat for a few days or if I eat fry up breakfasts, roast dinners and large suppers with lots of beer for a month, my weight doesn't fluctuate at all.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.


Good afternoon Adam. Maybe you have a thyroid hyperfunction like Linda too ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Is it a new house ? It looks so new to me.


It's new yes. Honestly it's not over priced. Just above what I will be able to afford when I move.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's new yes. Honestly it's not over priced. Just above what I will be able to afford when I move.
> View attachment 230923
> View attachment 230924
> View attachment 230925


That looks very nice and clean and new.
It is funny that in America you mostly buy houses with furniture and sofas and pictures on the wall. In Germany even new houses are sold "naked" inside and empty. Older or "used" houses too.
You will sell your house when you move ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Maybe you have a thyroid hyperfunction like Linda too ?


No, I don't think so.
It would have been found on the full check of everything they did when I had TB 
Genetic, probably. My grandfather and great grandfather and several uncles and great uncles were like this. 
Common in our family.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I don't think so.
> It would have been found on the full check of everything they did when I had TB
> Genetic, probably. My grandfather and great grandfather and several uncles and great uncles were like this.
> Common in our family.


When did you have the TB ? A thyroid hyperfunction can appear at every time but mostly when you are older.


----------



## Bee62

I say good by, see you all later. Have to do some work and a potato run ( like Adam would say ). But I use my car and haven`t to carry all the potatos myself.
See you all hopefully not later !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That looks very nice and clean and new.
> It is funny that in America you mostly buy houses with furniture and sofas and pictures on the wall. In Germany even new houses are sold "naked" inside and empty. Older or "used" houses too.
> You will sell your house when you move ?


People buy them both ways here in the US but typically they will decorate the house to show its potential to the new buyer. Yes I will be selling my house if I move. I'm hoping when I do to get roughly $160,000 out of it. That will give me roughly half that as a downpayment on a house when I move. That said I will most likely be looking for something in the 150,000 to $200,000 range.


----------



## Bee62

Hello. I have a new avatar....
No, that is not me. It is my older sister ... LOL


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> People buy them both ways here in the US but typically they will decorate the house to show its potential to the new buyer. Yes I will be selling my house if I move. I'm hoping when I do to get roughly $160,000 out of it. That will give me roughly half that as a downpayment on a house when I move. That said I will most likely be looking for something in the 150,000 to $200,000 range.



Here in the UK, those selling a house are encouraged to have the house decorated as neutrally as possible. The idea is that people don’t see it as a major project to have redecorate as soon as they move in as the decor will go with anything. 

People typically leave behind carpets and must leave all “fixtures” (bathroom suite, fitted kitchen, stuff like that). Sometimes they leave curtains too. 

You must leave at least one working light fitting in every room. The people who sold us this house didn’t stick to this. We had no lights, just bare wires, in our dining room 

Furniture is only sold with the house by arrangement - it’s uncommon.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello. I have a new avatar....
> No, that is not me. It is my older sister ... LOL



Ooh nice


----------



## Yvonne G

Beef Jerky!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My Angie was female and not as big as the breed can be. Male Irish Wolfhounds are surely bigger than a sheep.


Love your new Avatar. You are very pretty.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's new yes. Honestly it's not over priced. Just above what I will be able to afford when I move.
> View attachment 230923
> View attachment 230924
> View attachment 230925


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That looks very nice and clean and new.
> It is funny that in America you mostly buy houses with furniture and sofas and pictures on the wall. In Germany even new houses are sold "naked" inside and empty. Older or "used" houses too.
> You will sell your house when you move ?


In South Africa too. We buy houses unfurnished.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I don't think so.
> It would have been found on the full check of everything they did when I had TB
> Genetic, probably. My grandfather and great grandfather and several uncles and great uncles were like this.
> Common in our family.


I am so jealous. I wish I had that problem.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I say good by, see you all later. Have to do some work and a potato run ( like Adam would say ). But I use my car and haven`t to carry all the potatos myself.
> See you all hopefully not later !


Have a good potato run.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When did you have the TB ? A thyroid hyperfunction can appear at every time but mostly when you are older.


Yes, but I've always been very thin. 
TB was 2012 to 2014 bit my weight recovered after. 
This is normal for me. 
New avatar! 
I like it, my pretty lady.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, those selling a house are encouraged to have the house decorated as neutrally as possible. The idea is that people don’t see it as a major project to have redecorate as soon as they move in as the decor will go with anything.
> 
> People typically leave behind carpets and must leave all “fixtures” (bathroom suite, fitted kitchen, stuff like that). Sometimes they leave curtains too.
> 
> You must leave at least one working light fitting in every room. The people who sold us this house didn’t stick to this. We had no lights, just bare wires, in our dining room
> 
> Furniture is only sold with the house by arrangement - it’s uncommon.


In SA all fixed features must come with the house unless it is stated otherwise in the contract of sale.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Beef Jerky!


Cow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> In South Africa too. We buy houses unfurnished.


Morocco also. 
Not even carpets. 
Ours had no shower or bath, only one tap, mostly no windows and a hole in the floor for a toilet .


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco also.
> Not even carpets.
> Ours had no shower or bath, only one tap, mostly no windows and a hole in the floor for a toilet .


Oh my. Standard contract of sale is all fixed features to remain. So all light fittings, windows, doors, baths, toilets and 99% of the time including a stove normally is included in the contract of sale.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hey there Bambam, How is Cricket doing today?


We got back from picking her up a few minutes ago.. she is currently patrolling the yard for the third time. Definitely feeling better. She lost several pounds and I can really see it... Oh now she is going to scrub in the dirt, so much for that complimentary bath the vet clinic gave[emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco also.
> Not even carpets.
> Ours had no shower or bath, only one tap, mostly no windows and a hole in the floor for a toilet .


If carpets are fixed they also remain included in the sale.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> We got back from picking her up a few minutes ago.. she is currently patrolling the yard for the third time. Definitely feeling better. She lost several pounds and I can really see it... Oh now she is going to scrub in the dirt, so much for that complimentary bath the vet clinic gave[emoji57]


Lol. The good news is that at least she is feeling good enough to be able to do that. So happy for you.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> We got back from picking her up a few minutes ago.. she is currently patrolling the yard for the third time. Definitely feeling better. She lost several pounds and I can really see it... Oh now she is going to scrub in the dirt, so much for that complimentary bath the vet clinic gave[emoji57]



I guess that shows she’s feeling better  Welcome home Cricket


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> It's new yes. Honestly it's not over priced. Just above what I will be able to afford when I move.
> View attachment 230923
> View attachment 230924
> View attachment 230925


Could be worse. For a house like that in Western Washington you would pay around $650,000 or more if it's within a days drive of Seattle!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Beef Jerky!


You must like beef jerky. I must admit I quite enjoy it too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bambam1989 said:


> Like beef jerky. I must admit I quite enjoy it too!



I, personally, like most all jerked meats as long as it’s jerked with a brine solution and not a sweet solution.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, personally, like most all jerked meats as long as it’s jerked with a brine solution and not a sweet solution.


Ever have rabbit jerky? yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh my. Standard contract of sale is all fixed features to remain. So all light fittings, windows, doors, baths, toilets and 99% of the time including a stove normally is included in the contract of sale.


No, this place never had windows, a toilet or a bathroom to begin with. 
It's still pretty medieval here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> We got back from picking her up a few minutes ago.. she is currently patrolling the yard for the third time. Definitely feeling better. She lost several pounds and I can really see it... Oh now she is going to scrub in the dirt, so much for that complimentary bath the vet clinic gave[emoji57]


Very glad that she is recovering, she'll soon put the weight back on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> If carpets are fixed they also remain included in the sale.


Carpets are valuable here and usually good quality and not fixed down. 
One has carpets down for the winter but tiled floors for the rest of the year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Ever have rabbit jerky? yummy


Hmmm.
Wonder if they do camel jerky...................


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad that she is recovering, she'll soon put the weight back on.


Yep, especially since fatty foods helps her vitamin k absorb better!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Wonder if they do camel jerky...................


I have not had camel. Is it a fatty meat like pork?
In my experience of making jerky the leaner the meat the better the quality of jerky.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, this place never had windows, a toilet or a bathroom to begin with.
> It's still pretty medieval here.


I wouldn't know where to begin if i didn't have those things to begin with. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I have not had camel. Is it a fatty meat like pork?
> In my experience of making jerky the leaner the meat the better the quality of jerky.


The more expensive cuts are more like nice lean beef, but some of the other bits can be a bit fatty, and chewy too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I wouldn't know where to begin if i didn't have those things to begin with. Lol


It took a while to sort out and get the place wired up properly.
Still haven't fitted windows in all the rooms.


----------



## CarolM

Ostrich jerky.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Ostrich jerky.


I have eaten emu before. Not emu jerky though.
I wonder how ostrich compares..


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I have eaten emu before. Not emu jerky though.
> I wonder how ostrich compares..



I’ve had ostrich. It’s a red meat a bit like beef


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ostrich jerky.


I like ostrich meat.
I'd certainly try ostrich jerky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’ve had ostrich. It’s a red meat a bit like beef


And a bit like crocodile.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a bit like crocodile.


I've had alligator! It was super yummy!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have eaten emu before. Not emu jerky though.
> I wonder how ostrich compares..


Ostrich meat is one of the healthier red meats. It is lean meat. Lots of people enjoy ostrich meat. For me it tastes like rich red meat with a slightly gamy after taste.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like ostrich meat.
> I'd certainly try ostrich jerky!


It's not too bad actually. Have you tried tuna jerky?


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me over and out.
Good night all and sleep tight.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It's not too bad actually. Have you tried tuna jerky?


I won't eat tuna. I don't care what they say. None of it appears to be fished sustainably. It's off the menu for us. The pole caught seems just as bad as other methods of catching having seen documentaries on it.

We were impressed by the list of sustainable fish given to us in the aquarium in Cape Town when we visited a few years ago. Pole caught Yellow Fin is green listed, but I have decided against

https://www.westerncape.gov.za/gene...-african-sustainable-seafood-initiative-sassi
*South African Sustainable Seafood Initiative (SASSI)*

The UK's Marine Conservation Society has a Good Fish Guide also avaiaavai as an app if anyone is interested


----------



## DE42

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, personally, like most all jerked meats as long as it’s jerked with a brine solution and not a sweet solution.


Too many inappropriate jokes come to mind....


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, this place never had windows, a toilet or a bathroom to begin with.
> It's still pretty medieval here.


That's cool and not cool at the same time.


----------



## DE42




----------



## TechnoCheese

I’ve been on this forum for two years(two years exactly tomorrow), and I’ve never posted in this thread. So, uhh... hi?
Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It's not too bad actually. Have you tried tuna jerky?


Bleuch! ! ! 
I hate tuna. 
wifeys eat Tuna.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well that is me over and out.
> Good night all and sleep tight.


Nos da! 
Sleep well and speak about anything but tuna tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

TechnoCheese said:


> I’ve been on this forum for two years(two years exactly tomorrow), and I’ve never posted in this thread. So, uhh... hi?
> Lol


Hello welcome to the wonder and madness of the CDR.

We talk about anything and everything here and occasionally it makes sense 

A fondness for cheese helps. Alongside the use of baked beans as substrate. And postcards of places you go. 

Pull up an armadillo, if you can find one in the gloom, and make yourself comfortable. The leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute will bring you a beverage of choice once he's finished polishing the jellyfish that glow gently and provide a little light in the gloom. Watch out for the wool spider, assuming she exists, she seems to be in a bit of bad mood since Adam and Sabine's flying adventure the other night.

We are generally on first name terms here... I'm Linda and live in the UK


----------



## TechnoCheese

JoesMum said:


> Hello welcome to the wonder and madness of the CDR.
> 
> We talk about anything and everything here and occasionally it makes sense
> 
> A fondness for cheese helps. Alongside the use of baked beans as substrate. And postcards of places you go.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo, if you can find one in the gloom, and make yourself comfortable. The leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute will bring you a beverage of choice once he's finished polishing the jellyfish that glow gently and provide a little light in the gloom. Watch out for the wool spider, assuming she exists, she seems to be in a bit of bad mood since Adam and Sabine's flying adventure the other night.
> 
> We are generally on first name terms here... I'm Linda and live in the UK



I know baked beans are my favorite substrate!
I’m Macy, and I live in Lewisville, Texas


----------



## JoesMum

TechnoCheese said:


> I know baked beans are my favorite substrate!
> I’m Macy, and I live in Lewisville, Texas


Welcome Macy!


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Too many inappropriate jokes come to mind....


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who had those thoughts!


----------



## Bambam1989

TechnoCheese said:


> I’ve been on this forum for two years(two years exactly tomorrow), and I’ve never posted in this thread. So, uhh... hi?
> Lol


Hello techno! Hehe that rhymes.


----------



## JoesMum

And now I must say goodnight as it's 10.30pm here and I have to get up early tomorrow.

The CDR is rarely quiet for long. As we say here... "Not see you in the morning". It's too gloomy to see things.

Now where is Montgomery? He's the armadillo coffee table and I made the mistake of leaving my pyjamas on him... he has a bad habit of wandering off. I wonder if he's in corner 7...?


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello techno! Hehe that rhymes.



Oh hey, it does! Lol


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> And now I must say goodnight as it's 10.30pm here and I have to get up early tomorrow.
> 
> The CDR is rarely quiet for long. As we say here... "Not see you in the morning". It's too gloomy to see things.
> 
> Now where is Montgomery? He's the armadillo coffee table and I made the mistake of leaving my pyjamas on him... he has a bad habit of wandering off. I wonder if he's in corner 7...?


Good night!


----------



## Bambam1989

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh hey, it does! Lol


What is the most exotic thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bambam1989 said:


> What is the most exotic thing you have ever eaten?



Hmmmm, I’m only 14 so I don’t have that much experience, but... maybe buffalo meat? There might be something else that I don’t remember, but that’s all I can think of, lol


----------



## Bambam1989

TechnoCheese said:


> Hmmmm, I’m only 14 so I don’t have that much experience, but... maybe buffalo meat? There might be something else that I don’t remember, but that’s all I can think of, lol


Buffalo tastes like lean beef to me.. makes excellent jerky.
I have always wanted to ride a buffalo.. seen a trained one once at a rodeo, along with a longhorn steer


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love your new Avatar. You are very pretty.


Thank you Carol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> You guys are so funny, if someone new had to come here now and read all your posts about microwaves, ovens, steam irons, they would not have a clue on what was going on. I hope everyone is having a good day.


We sometimes know ourselves not what`s going on....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ooh nice


Thank you.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Thank you.


Hi bee. How are you?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am so jealous. I wish I had that problem.


No, I think you would be jealous anymore if you have that problem. TB and losing part of your lungs is a very bad sickness. Difficulties with breathing are really not nice.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, but I've always been very thin.
> TB was 2012 to 2014 bit my weight recovered after.
> This is normal for me.
> New avatar!
> I like it, my pretty lady.


Oh thank you my handsome kind man.
Prettieness comes from the heart. Right ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Have a good potato run.


Thank you. I have had.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 230953


I do! 
It's the start of my 'weekend'.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hi bee. How are you?


Hi Dan. I am fine. How are you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TechnoCheese said:


> I’ve been on this forum for two years(two years exactly tomorrow), and I’ve never posted in this thread. So, uhh... hi?
> Lol


You get points to start off for the Cheese.
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room! 
Pull up an armadillo relax and the One-Legged Leprechaun Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice. 
If we've got it. 
wibble.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You get points to start off for the Cheese.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
> Pull up an armadillo relax and the One-Legged Leprechaun Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> If we've got it.
> wibble.



Woohoo, extra points!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco also.
> Not even carpets.
> Ours had no shower or bath, only one tap, mostly no windows and a hole in the floor for a toilet .


Oh my God !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan. I am fine. How are you ?


I feel a little sick to be honest. But I think it's just the weather and congestion making me sick. 
Still working and going to college. 

Can't miss too much or I won't be at the top of the class. Lol


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You get points to start off for the Cheese.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
> Pull up an armadillo relax and the One-Legged Leprechaun Pirate Substitute will fetch you a beverage of choice.
> If we've got it.
> wibble.


Watch out for the snowleopard it will take your carrots.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> We got back from picking her up a few minutes ago.. she is currently patrolling the yard for the third time. Definitely feeling better. She lost several pounds and I can really see it... Oh now she is going to scrub in the dirt, so much for that complimentary bath the vet clinic gave[emoji57]


Great to hear that she is doing better and obviously feeling well.
I like your good news !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TechnoCheese said:


> I know baked beans are my favorite substrate!
> I’m Macy, and I live in Lewisville, Texas


I'm Adam, though I get called many other things here. 
Linda beat me to some of the stuff, but we also have a snow leopard who eats only carrots . There are a lot of hedgehogs about and they tend to like sleeping on the armadillos so be careful when you sit down in the Dark. And there's a couple of penguins about too. They eat tuna.
Glad you have joined us Macy.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I feel a little sick to be honest. But I think it's just the weather and congestion making me sick.
> Still working and going to college.
> 
> Can't miss too much or I won't be at the top of the class. Lol


Oh no, I hope you will be not sick again and it is really only the weather.
You are one of the best in your class ? Or the best ?


----------



## TechnoCheese

I’ll have to be sure to protect my carrots and my tuna


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And now I must say goodnight as it's 10.30pm here and I have to get up early tomorrow.
> 
> The CDR is rarely quiet for long. As we say here... "Not see you in the morning". It's too gloomy to see things.
> 
> Now where is Montgomery? He's the armadillo coffee table and I made the mistake of leaving my pyjamas on him... he has a bad habit of wandering off. I wonder if he's in corner 7...?


Six, last time i saw him, but may have reached seven by now. 
Night, night, Linda, sleep well and not see you in the morning too. 
I think i saw Silly and Willy wearing pyjamas earlier, now i come to think of it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, this place never had windows, a toilet or a bathroom to begin with.
> It's still pretty medieval here.


I would call it very poor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> We sometimes know ourselves not what`s going on....


What?????
Satsumas.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh no, I hope you will be not sick again and it is really only the weather.
> You are one of the best in your class ? Or the best ?


Right now other than riveting I'm on top. That skill I'm somewhere in the middle and my closest runner up in everything else has everyone beat there. 

Though he spends a lot of extra time in the shop doing it for "Skills USA" since he will be competing.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Six, last time i saw him, but may have reached seven by now.
> Night, night, Linda, sleep well and not see you in the morning too.
> I think i saw Silly and Willy wearing pyjamas earlier, now i come to think of it.


I think he skipped 7 and went to 9. I hope he does not still have the PJs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh thank you my handsome kind man.
> Prettieness comes from the heart. Right ?


And the mind, and the humour, and the gorgeous smile and the beautiful eyes and.....................................


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I, personally, like most all jerked meats as long as it’s jerked with a brine solution and not a sweet solution.


I thought Cowboys only like baken beans.... LOL
Good evening Ken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Watch out for the snowleopard it will take your carrots.


Darn it! 
I'm far too slow tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I would call it very poor.


Mmmmm. 
So they say. 
But everyone has TV's usually huge flat screens, satellite and DVD players, and manage to afford tons of food, drinks and cakes all the time.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the mind, and the humour, and the gorgeous smile and the beautiful eyes and.....................................


Enough, enough .... your words let me "grow" so much that I don`t fit in my bed this night....


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmm.
> So they say.
> But everyone has TV's usually huge flat screens, satellite and DVD players, and manage to afford tons of food, drinks and cakes all the time.


So all in all not bad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think he skipped 7 and went to 9. I hope he does not still have the PJs.


The penguins have got them , i think.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What?????
> Satsumas.


TeakWonDo !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So all in all not bad


It's a 'middling' country, not rich, not poor, but all in all it's the best for me.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The penguins have got them , i think.


Ohh so that's why they looked funny.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a 'middling' country, not rich, not poor, but all in all it's the best for me.


That's what counts!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The penguins have got them , i think.


Psssst, now everyone knows who eats the carrots. I had been run out of fish, so I grabbed in the dark the carrots and feed them to the penguins. They were hungry and swallowed the carrots like fish.
Sorry ..... I will get new carrots.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmm.
> So they say.
> But everyone has TV's usually huge flat screens, satellite and DVD players, and manage to afford tons of food, drinks and cakes all the time.


Very weird ! A flat TV but no toilet. I would prefer the toilet....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Psssst, now everyone knows who eats the carrots. I had been run out of fish, so I grabbed in the dark the carrots and feed them to the penguins. They were hungry and swallowed the carrots like fish.
> Sorry ..... I will get new carrots.


Ohh nooo!!! If the penguins turn orange and smell like carrots the leopard might eat them and get sick. Quickly someone give the penguins some fish.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I thought Cowboys only like baken beans.... LOL
> Good evening Ken.


The baked beans is to give them gas so they have a backup fuel in case the horse gets tired


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Ohh nooo!!! If the penguins turn orange and smell like carrots the leopard might eat them and get sick. Quickly someone give the penguins some fish.


How about squid. I have calamari!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Psssst, now everyone knows who eats the carrots. I had been run out of fish, so I grabbed in the dark the carrots and feed them to the penguins. They were hungry and swallowed the carrots like fish.
> Sorry ..... I will get new carrots.


I thought the snow leopard felt a bit thin! 
Naughty Bee!


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> The baked beans is to give them gas so they have a backup fuel in case the horse gets tired


I like beans. Navy beans, black beans, pento beans, Lima beans, baked beans, soup beans, and green beans (as long as there are no beans in them) lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Very weird ! A flat TV but no toilet. I would prefer the toilet....


I'd say more than half have now switched to Western style toilets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> How about squid. I have calamari!


That'd do, I expect penguins will love it. 
But they're stuffed full, it's the snow leopard who's hungry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I like beans. Navy beans, black beans, pento beans, Lima beans, baked beans, soup beans, and green beans (as long as there are no beans in them) lol


Your substrate must be to die for!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That'd do, I expect penguins will love it.
> But they're stuffed full, it's the snow leopard who's hungry!


I have some beers in the fridge. Will that work?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Very weird ! A flat TV but no toilet. I would prefer the toilet....


Yes I need toilets. Well not really I don't [emoji90] anymore now that I think of it. Lol


----------



## DE42

DE42 said:


> I have some beers in the fridge. Will that work?


Umm auto correct lol. Beets is what I meant.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The baked beans is to give them gas so they have a backup fuel in case the horse gets tired


Rocket power as to say.....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ohh nooo!!! If the penguins turn orange and smell like carrots the leopard might eat them and get sick. Quickly someone give the penguins some fish.


I have none.... Where can I get fish ??????


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> How about squid. I have calamari!


Yes, I think they eat calamari.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought the snow leopard felt a bit thin!
> Naughty Bee!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I like beans. Navy beans, black beans, pento beans, Lima beans, baked beans, soup beans, and green beans (as long as there are no beans in them) lol


I like baked beans too but my intestine don`t like beans.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd say more than half have now switched to Western style toilets.


What is a Western style toilet ?????


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I have some beers in the fridge. Will that work?


Beers will be fine for the snowleopard. You saved me !!! Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yes I need toilets. Well not really I don't [emoji90] anymore now that I think of it. Lol


Everyone need a toilet. Men to read the newspaper while ..... pooping, and women to telephone with her best friend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I have some beers in the fridge. Will that work?


For me, yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Umm auto correct lol. Beets is what I meant.


Hmmmm.
Worth a try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is a Western style toilet ?????


One that you sit on, as opposed to a hole in the floor that you sort of aim at.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One that you sit on, as opposed to a hole in the floor that you sort of aim at.


Ah, yes, now I got it. Like this one




?


----------



## DE42

I'm about to eat this


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm about to eat this
> View attachment 230993


Looks yummy ! Good appetite.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I like beans. Navy beans, black beans, pento beans, Lima beans, baked beans, soup beans, and green beans (as long as there are no beans in them) lol


I don't like Lima beans..


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Rocket power as to say.....


Yes! Muahaha


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Everyone need a toilet. Men to read the newspaper while ..... pooping, and women to telephone with her best friend


My best friend is my hubby.. he stands in the bathroom doorway and we talk


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My best friend is my hubby.. he stands in the bathroom doorway and we talk


No ! I thought of a female best friend !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, yes, now I got it. Like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yup, and not this one :


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, and not this one :


At least it tells you where to put your feet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm about to eat this
> View attachment 230993


Looks yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But is that processed cheese?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> No ! I thought of a female best friend !!!


I guess that would be my mother in Texas. Yep I'm pitiful.[emoji28]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> At least it tells you where to put your feet.


In case you were thinking of putting them on the walls, i suppose.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, and not this one :


Urgh, but in France these toilets had been common in country regions too.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I guess that would be my mother in Texas. Yep I'm pitiful.[emoji28]


Okay, I give up ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Urgh, but in France these toilets had been common in country regions too.


Yes, i remember.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But is that processed cheese?


I see an egg, pieces of tomato and chips. Sorry Dan when I am wrong.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In case you were thinking of putting them on the walls, i suppose.


That I want to see !


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But is that processed cheese?


I ask no questions of fast food.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> That I want to see !


I shall call it the Spiderman crap! Muahaha


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I shall call it the Spiderman crap! Muahaha


How to **** when you are Spiderman .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I see an egg, pieces of tomato and chips. Sorry Dan when I am wrong.


It's nacho chips, sour cream, nacho cheese, refried beans, tomatoes, and taco meat. I also added a little hot sauce.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's nacho chips, sour cream, nacho cheese, refried beans, tomatoes, and taco meat. I also added a little hot sauce.


No egg ???


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 231001


That could be my catch phrase!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> No egg ???


Nope. But egg would have probably been good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No egg ???


The 'egg' is sour cream and processed cheese.


----------



## Bambam1989

Thought I would share my work in progress.
It will be a unicorn once I am done... Which will be a while


----------



## Bambam1989

Here ya go!


----------



## Bee62

Some good advice for our busy Carol:
@CarolM


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The 'egg' is sour cream and processed cheese.


Oh my.... I should wear glasses ...


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Nope. But egg would have probably been good.


No chicken no egg. But I thought you have chicken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 231002


WOW ! 
That's marvelous! ! ! 
Unicorn horns found in Utrecht and are on display at the Reichsmuseum.




In case you need a model to work from.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh my.... I should wear glasses ...


I do, and thought it was an egg til i peered at it very closely, nose against the computer screen.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 231002


It looks nice and strong. With an Arabian horse touch and a goat beard, but where is the horn ???
Which material ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> It looks nice and strong. With an Arabian horse touch and a goat beard, but where is the horn ???
> Which material ?


I am using oil based clay. The horn will be added later so that I can work the hair and ears without damaging it. Along with some Celtic designs in the "ball"


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do, and thought it was an egg til i peered at it very closely, nose against the computer screen.


Oh I know you can smell what cheese it is with your nose close to the monitor. You are Fossil AdamSofa Cheese Smell Adam !
That would mean: FASCSA !

( I hope that is no bad word in some language. Sounds so ..... Sorry ! )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW !
> That's marvelous! ! !
> Unicorn horns found in Utrecht and are on display at the Reichsmuseum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you need a model to work from.


Oh no ! There is blood on the horn in the middle ! Who killed the last Unicorn ???


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I am using oil based clay. The horn will be added later so that I can work the hair and ears without damaging it. Along with some Celtic designs in the "ball"


A marvelous work ! I like the strong muscles. Unicorns must be strong and proud and noble.


----------



## Bee62

For Adam:


----------



## Bee62

For ---- ähemm----


----------



## Bee62

For all stressed hubbys


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do, and thought it was an egg til i peered at it very closely, nose against the computer screen.


Yes very unhealthy. But taste good. Typical American food. Aka (stolen, mutilated, artificial and cheap) lol


----------



## Bee62




----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


>


Ok the eyeball in the middle could mean one of two things and I don't want to think about it lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ok the eyeball in the middle could mean one of two things and I don't want to think about it lol


These are minions ! They look like that. Ones have only one eye and others have two. But all are wearing welder`s goggles.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> These are minions ! They look like that. Ones have only one eye and others have two. But all are wearing welder`s goggles.


Yes but is that minion pregnant and is that the babies eyeball???? Lol


----------



## Bee62

So sorry. I hope I bore no one with these minions, but they are so cool. Can`t get enough of them.
This should be the last one...... for today !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yes but is that minion pregnant and is that the babies eyeball???? Lol


Who knows .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> So sorry. I hope I bore no one with these minions, but they are so cool. Can`t get enough of them.
> This should be the last one...... for today !


----------



## DE42

Ok that one did not come out right


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> So sorry. I hope I bore no one with these minions, but they are so cool. Can`t get enough of them.
> This should be the last one...... for today !


I like the minions.. and their quotes


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ok that one did not come out right


But I understand it ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I like the minions.. and their quotes


Thank you ! So you are not bored ???
Then I have some new.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! So you are not bored ???
> Then I have some new.


Yep sounds like my brain..


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep sounds like my brain..


Mine too ...


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh I know you can smell what cheese it is with your nose close to the monitor. You are Fossil AdamSofa Cheese Smell Adam !
> That would mean: FASCSA !
> 
> ( I hope that is no bad word in some language. Sounds so ..... Sorry ! )


Yes, i prefer the full version too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! There is blood on the horn in the middle ! Who killed the last Unicorn ???


A pack of meerkats.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A pack of meerkats.


They should all hang !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For Adam:


Yup, that's wifey in that picture.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
What the thumb up mean on your avatar ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's wifey in that picture.


You can show her the pic.... But please don`t mention that I posted it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> What the thumb up mean on your avatar ?


I was probably saying to wifey, "I'm ready!"


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was probably saying to wifey, "I'm ready!"


Ready for what ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Ready for what ?


To go fossil shopping I think. The hat says that. Now if it was the fez....


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> To go fossil shopping I think. The hat says that. Now if it was the fez....


You go not fossil shopping ! You take a little hammer and a small brush and stay all day long in the hot sun and dust all around you and pick your fossil in hours of work out of the ground .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> You go not fossil shopping ! You take a little hammer and a small brush and stay all day long in the hot sun and dust all around you and pick your fossil in hours of work out of the ground .....


That's what fossil shopping is. You pay with your work lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> That's what fossil shopping is. You pay with your work lol


As long as you not have to pay with your life ! I thought of the pharaos graves ....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> As long as you not have to pay with your life ! I thought of the pharaos graves ....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231016


Hmm, Jurassic Park ? I thought of this:


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, Jurassic Park ? I thought of this:


Fresh fossils


----------



## Bee62

Not really fresh ....


----------



## Bee62

But now it`s bed time for me-
Good night, Gute Nacht, all, and sleep well. I will do too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ready for what ?


To have my photo taken.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> To go fossil shopping I think. The hat says that. Now if it was the fez....


Fossil collecting would be nice. 
But wifey doesn't come with me. 
Thankfully.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> That's what fossil shopping is. You pay with your work lol


I do both. 
Fossil shopping and fossil collecting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You go not fossil shopping ! You take a little hammer and a small brush and stay all day long in the hot sun and dust all around you and pick your fossil in hours of work out of the ground .....


Big hammer. And big metal cold chisels. And a big brush and a toothbrush. 
And lots of newspaper, bags and little pots. And other things as needed. 
And get baked under the hot sun, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231016


I wear plain shirts, a tie and a waistcoat. 
And *never *jeans!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, Jurassic Park ? I thought of this:


The rocks that make up the pyramids contain lots of single celled animal fossils called Nummulites.



Despite being single celled, these are a centimetre wide and other nummulites got up 5 cm in diameter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But now it`s bed time for me-
> Good night, Gute Nacht, all, and sleep well. I will do too.


Night night, Sabine! 
I'll be off to bed soon as well. 
It's very late and even later for you! 
A real night owl tonight.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The rocks that make up the pyramids contain lots of single celled animal fossils called Nummulites.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite being single celled, these are a centimetre wide and other nummulites got up 5 cm in diameter.


A 5cm single cell!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> A 5cm single cell!!!!!


Yup, impressive, eh,
A living single-celled alga called _Caulerpa taxifolia _grows from 6 to 12 inches!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the mind, and the humour, and the gorgeous smile and the beautiful eyes and.....................................



How big was the nose biffing after that?! [emoji33] I am concerned about black eyes and a broken nose!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Urgh, but in France these toilets had been common in country regions too.



They’re still common in France. Open the door, pull the chain and run away fast or you get wet feet


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 231002



That is stunning! Wow!


----------



## JoesMum

Phew! It was busy in here last night! 

Popped in to quickly wish you good morning before a day of meetings. Not see you later


----------



## CarolM

TechnoCheese said:


> I’ve been on this forum for two years(two years exactly tomorrow), and I’ve never posted in this thread. So, uhh... hi?
> Lol


Hi There TechnoCheese. Welcome to the Dark Side. Muaahahaha


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello welcome to the wonder and madness of the CDR.
> 
> We talk about anything and everything here and occasionally it makes sense
> 
> A fondness for cheese helps. Alongside the use of baked beans as substrate. And postcards of places you go.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo, if you can find one in the gloom, and make yourself comfortable. The leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute will bring you a beverage of choice once he's finished polishing the jellyfish that glow gently and provide a little light in the gloom. Watch out for the wool spider, assuming she exists, she seems to be in a bit of bad mood since Adam and Sabine's flying adventure the other night.
> 
> We are generally on first name terms here... I'm Linda and live in the UK


I'm Carol and Live in Cape Town South Africa.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, I think you would be jealous anymore if you have that problem. TB and losing part of your lungs is a very bad sickness. Difficulties with breathing are really not nice.


Nope, I was refering to the weight thing. I don't wish I had a problem with TB. But I could definitly do with not having to worry about my weight.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 231002


You are one talented lady. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Some good advice for our busy Carol:
> @CarolM


Whahaha. I am back at work, so the house rather looks like a bomb has hit it! LOL. But that is good advice. I like it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh my.... I should wear glasses ...


Me Too, I also thought it was an egg, even though it looked funny to me. I just thought it had been cooked in the microwave, that was why it looked so funny.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WOW !
> That's marvelous! ! !
> Unicorn horns found in Utrecht and are on display at the Reichsmuseum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you need a model to work from.


Huh!!!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ok that one did not come out right


Thats okay, I figured it out, actually thought it was part of the joke.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep sounds like my brain..


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

@Kristoff How are you doing? Haven't seen you posting for a while?
We got a beef jerky from Yvonne.
Cowboy Ken said he likes beef jerky.
JohnandJade and Ed are only popping in every once in a while.
Jane we also only see every once in a while too. 
Bea is taking a me time break.
Have I left anybody out?


----------



## CarolM

For those of you who use your computers instead of the App, do you also find that when you reply to a post that you loose your sequence in the posts? I find that I do. The app is much better for being able to reply to posts and then carry on reading from the post that you replied to. When I am using the computer, I seem to loose the sequence, so I find that I sometimes I miss a post or two and then need to go back a couple of pages to find it. So I much prefer the app. Although the computer is much better for photos.... Okay my rambling is done for the day. (Hopefully)


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> How big was the nose biffing after that?! [emoji33] I am concerned about black eyes and a broken nose!


Pssssst ..... wifey has not heard Adams words. He only spoke very quiet to me .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I'm Carol and Live in Cape Town South Africa.


@TechnoCheese 
Hi you. I am Sabine and I live in Germany.
The lovely sillyness of the CDR is spreading around the world. Yeah !!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> For those of you who use your computers instead of the App, do you also find that when you reply to a post that you loose your sequence in the posts? I find that I do. The app is much better for being able to reply to posts and then carry on reading from the post that you replied to. When I am using the computer, I seem to loose the sequence, so I find that I sometimes I miss a post or two and then need to go back a couple of pages to find it. So I much prefer the app. Although the computer is much better for photos.... Okay my rambling is done for the day. (Hopefully)


That is my difficulty too. When answering to a post I must sroll up or down to find the next post after the one I answered. Often very bothersome.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nope, I was refering to the weight thing. I don't wish I had a problem with TB. But I could definitly do with not having to worry about my weight.


Sorry, I misunderstood you !
Some people can eat whatever they want and in huge amounts but they never get fat.
I can look at whatever I would like to eat and get fat ! That is not fair.

Oh, it seems that I sound like a minion .....


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> For those of you who use your computers instead of the App, do you also find that when you reply to a post that you loose your sequence in the posts? I find that I do. The app is much better for being able to reply to posts and then carry on reading from the post that you replied to. When I am using the computer, I seem to loose the sequence, so I find that I sometimes I miss a post or two and then need to go back a couple of pages to find it. So I much prefer the app. Although the computer is much better for photos.... Okay my rambling is done for the day. (Hopefully)


Yes, I agree. I don't use the web version often despite the photo and notification inconveniences.


----------



## JoesMum

One governor meeting down. The next one isn't until 6pm, but I must go back through the paperwork 

I would much rather be relaxing on an armadillo


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> @Kristoff How are you doing? Haven't seen you posting for a while?
> We got a beef jerky from Yvonne.
> Cowboy Ken said he likes beef jerky.
> JohnandJade and Ed are only popping in every once in a while.
> Jane we also only see every once in a while too.
> Bea is taking a me time break.
> Have I left anybody out?


I have read that Lena has visitors as far as I remember. She will be busy with her guests.

Yvonne got 3 cases with lettuce for Valentins day from her daughter and is busy to roll her beef yerkys into the lettuce to feed them to the torts.

Cowboy Ken is chasing Baxter around the house, or is Baxter chasing Ken ? I don`t know, but when they met they eat no sweet yerky together. That`s what I rember.

Bea, Ed and John are taking a longer nap in their corners but hopefully when it will be spring some rare sun rays will get them out of their brumation.

Jane is watching us and will be back soon, hopefully, because we all miss our missing roomates and we miss you, Jane.

Personally I miss our GrandpaTurtle. But I see him post mostly every day. I hope he is fine and drinkind a BUD every day. 

A Lot of love to all absent rommates.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood you !
> Some people can eat whatever they want and in huge amounts but they never get fat.
> I can look at whatever I would like to eat and get fat ! That is not fair.
> 
> Oh, it seems that I sound like a minion .....


I am the same. Hubby eats a whole big packet of crisps and looses weight, I look at him eating and pick up weight.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is my difficulty too. When answering to a post I must sroll up or down to find the next post after the one I answered. Often very bothersome.


So glad I am not the only one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have read that Lena has visitors as far as I remember. She will be busy with her guests.
> 
> Yvonne got 3 cases with lettuce for Valentins day from her daughter and is busy to roll her beef yerkys into the lettuce to feed them to the torts.
> 
> Cowboy Ken is chasing Baxter around the house, or is Baxter chasing Ken ? I don`t know, but when they met they eat no sweet yerky together. That`s what I rember.
> 
> Bea, Ed and John are taking a longer nap in their corners but hopefully when it will be spring some rare sun rays will get them out of their brumation.
> 
> Jane is watching us and will be back soon, hopefully, because we all miss our missing roomates and we miss you, Jane.
> 
> Personally I miss our GrandpaTurtle. But I see him post mostly every day. I hope he is fine and drinkind a BUD every day.
> 
> A Lot of love to all absent rommates.


Aaahhh. thank you Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> One governor meeting down. The next one isn't until 6pm, but I must go back through the paperwork
> 
> I would much rather be relaxing on an armadillo


Come back later when your work is done. We tie down an armadillo for you that it can run away.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So glad I am not the only one.


I think we both are two in a minion .....
Sorry, I seldom run out of silly clows for breakfast.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think we both are two in a minion .....
> Sorry, I seldom run out of silly clows for breakfast.


Yayyyy, We are part of a minorty and not the majority. That makes us special.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am the same. Hubby eats a whole big packet of crisps and looses weight, I look at him eating and pick up weight.


Adam and your hubby are no good feed converters..... They will starve long time before we will do at the next starvation ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh. thank you Sabine.


My pleasure !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy, We are part of a minorty and not the majority. That makes us special.



RIGHT !


----------



## Yvonne G

Purple people eater!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Purple people eater!!


O time to sing!
It's a one eyed
One horned
Flying purple people eater!


----------



## TechnoCheese

CarolM said:


> I'm Carol and Live in Cape Town South Africa.





Bee62 said:


> @TechnoCheese
> Hi you. I am Sabine and I live in Germany.
> The lovely sillyness of the CDR is spreading around the world. Yeah !!!!



Hello!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I think we both are two in a minion .....



A truly CDR groan-worthy pun! [emoji849]

Sorry, got bored. Will give myself a telling off and go back to my papers...

I am getting to the point of considering ironing to avoid the papers, but I’m not quite that desperate yet


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Here ya go!
> View attachment 231002



This is truly amazing!! I’m so jealous of your talent!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> How big was the nose biffing after that?! [emoji33] I am concerned about black eyes and a broken nose!


wifey is fine with flirting. 
Anyway, she has mostly been asleep. 
Still not out of bed and it's 5 pm!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> This is truly amazing!! I’m so jealous of your talent!!


Thank you. It still has a LONG way to go before it is done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> For those of you who use your computers instead of the App, do you also find that when you reply to a post that you loose your sequence in the posts? I find that I do. The app is much better for being able to reply to posts and then carry on reading from the post that you replied to. When I am using the computer, I seem to loose the sequence, so I find that I sometimes I miss a post or two and then need to go back a couple of pages to find it. So I much prefer the app. Although the computer is much better for photos.... Okay my rambling is done for the day. (Hopefully)


Good evening, Carol! 
Yes, I use the computer and lose my place, but the page number at the bottom of the page still shows the page I was on, so I click on that and scan down from the top of the page to find the right place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> One governor meeting down. The next one isn't until 6pm, but I must go back through the paperwork
> 
> I would much rather be relaxing on an armadillo


Good evening, Linda! 
What a lovely day you're having.
Still, soon be done. 
Your armadillo awaits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have read that Lena has visitors as far as I remember. She will be busy with her guests.
> 
> Yvonne got 3 cases with lettuce for Valentins day from her daughter and is busy to roll her beef yerkys into the lettuce to feed them to the torts.
> 
> Cowboy Ken is chasing Baxter around the house, or is Baxter chasing Ken ? I don`t know, but when they met they eat no sweet yerky together. That`s what I rember.
> 
> Bea, Ed and John are taking a longer nap in their corners but hopefully when it will be spring some rare sun rays will get them out of their brumation.
> 
> Jane is watching us and will be back soon, hopefully, because we all miss our missing roomates and we miss you, Jane.
> 
> Personally I miss our GrandpaTurtle. But I see him post mostly every day. I hope he is fine and drinkind a BUD every day.
> 
> A Lot of love to all absent rommates.


I miss them too. 
So many old friends are moving on.I still miss Lyn ans others from the early days. 
But we have new friends and Roommates now too! 
The Cold Dark Room is an evolving place!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam and your hubby are no good feed converters..... They will starve long time before we will do at the next starvation ....


Nope, i will eat all of you Roommates to survive!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> O time to sing!
> It's a one eyed
> One horned
> Flying purple people eater!


Golly! 
Good afternoon, Bambam.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss them too.
> So many old friends are moving on.I still miss Lyn ans others from the early days.
> But we have new friends and Roommates now too!
> The Cod Dark Room is an evolving place!


The Cod dark room? Adam have the penguins taken over and renamed our sanctuary!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Carol!
> Yes, I use the computer and lose my place, but the page number at the bottom of the page still shows the page I was on, so I click on that and scan down from the top of the page to find the right place.


I've never had that problem. I answer a post then just use the 'up' arrow to go back up to where I left off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TechnoCheese said:


> Hello!


Good afternoon, Macy. 
Happy Twoyearsontortoiseforumversary.
And, more importantly, Happy TwodaysintheColdDarkRoomiversary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> This is truly amazing!! I’m so jealous of your talent!!


Good afternoon, Kathy! 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> The Cod dark room? Adam have the penguins taken over and renamed our sanctuary!


Ahem
Yes, I brought in a shoal of Cod to feed the penguins and guard against Meerkat incursions. 
Cod hate Meerkats. 
As is well known.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I've never had that problem. I answer a post then just use the 'up' arrow to go back up to where I left off.


I like the PC version I use. I find it most convenient and easy. 
Hence the number of hours I've spent in here. 
Good afternoon, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like the PC version I use. I find it most convenient and easy.
> Hence the number of hours I've spent in here.
> Good afternoon, Yvonne.


And a very "good day" to you too, Adam!! It's cold here!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Purple people eater!!


@Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

TechnoCheese said:


> Hello!


What`s your name ? I don`t wanna call you T-Cheese or something else.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A truly CDR groan-worthy pun! [emoji849]
> 
> Sorry, got bored. Will give myself a telling off and go back to my papers...
> 
> I am getting to the point of considering ironing to avoid the papers, but I’m not quite that desperate yet


It seems to me you don`t like the minions. What a pity....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey is fine with flirting.
> Anyway, she has mostly been asleep.
> Still not out of bed and it's 5 pm!


Wow, wifey sleeps longer than me.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you. It still has a LONG way to go before it is done.


Please show us the unicorn when you have finished your work.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Purple people eater!!


We need a picture please.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bee62 said:


> What`s your name ? I don`t wanna call you T-Cheese or something else.



My name is Macy, like the department store. When I was little, I thought I owned it, so I would go around telling the cashiers that I was their boss, lol!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss them too.
> So many old friends are moving on.I still miss Lyn ans others from the early days.
> But we have new friends and Roommates now too!
> The Cold Dark Room is an evolving place!


Yes, Lyn I miss too and what about Gillian and her two Ollis ???? She is absent here for months.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A truly CDR groan-worthy pun! [emoji849]
> 
> Sorry, got bored. Will give myself a telling off and go back to my papers...
> 
> I am getting to the point of considering ironing to avoid the papers, but I’m not quite that desperate yet


Whahaha. It must be baf if you are even considering ironing.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i will eat all of you Roommates to survive!


Wahhh..............................


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey is fine with flirting.
> Anyway, she has mostly been asleep.
> Still not out of bed and it's 5 pm!


Is Wifey sick?


----------



## Bee62

TechnoCheese said:


> My name is Macy, like the department store. When I was little, I thought I owned it, so I would go around telling the cashiers that I was their boss, lol!


Hi Macy ! Nice to see you here, or to see you not because it is too dark here !
I am not curious at all  but Macy is a female name ?


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bee62 said:


> Hi Macy ! Nice to see you here, or to see you not because it is too dark here !
> I am not curious at all  but Macy is a female name ?



I sure hope so, seeing as I am one 
Nice to see you too!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Carol!
> Yes, I use the computer and lose my place, but the page number at the bottom of the page still shows the page I was on, so I click on that and scan down from the top of the page to find the right place.


I have been doing that as well but somehow still seem to miss a post or two. Oh well it certainly makes things interesting. Lol


----------



## TechnoCheese

Welp, I’ve got to go for about an hour or so, I’ll be back to venture this dark cave


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss them too.
> So many old friends are moving on.I still miss Lyn ans others from the early days.
> But we have new friends and Roommates now too!
> The Cold Dark Room is an evolving place!


Yes it is. And with evolutions it just gets better.[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We need a picture please.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i will eat all of you Roommates to survive!


Now now. There are meerkats, armadillo's, leprechauns, woolspiders (if she exists) etc. that you can eat first before you need to start on any roommates.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've never had that problem. I answer a post then just use the 'up' arrow to go back up to where I left off.


Which "up" arrow ?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The Cod dark room? Adam have the penguins taken over and renamed our sanctuary!


Whahaha nice one Bambam.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, i will eat all of you Roommates to survive!


I'm made of simulation cheese. So you might not like me.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've never had that problem. I answer a post then just use the 'up' arrow to go back up to where I left off.


Hmmm. Lucky you. I mostly use the app so I shouldn't really complain. I just found it strange.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Macy.
> Happy Twoyearsontortoiseforumversary.
> And, more importantly, Happy TwodaysintheColdDarkRoomiversary.


[emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji126] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji126] [emoji323] [emoji126] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji126] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji126] [emoji322] [emoji126] [emoji323] [emoji126] [emoji322] [emoji126] [emoji323] [emoji126] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji126] [emoji323]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Now now. There are meerkats, armadillo's, leprechauns, woolspiders (if she exists) etc. that you can eat first before you need to start on any roommates.


RIGHT ! I am old and though. You will lose your last teeth biting in my flesh !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm made of simulation cheese. So you might not like me.


Good evening Dan. Nice to see you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> And a very "good day" to you too, Adam!! It's cold here!


And Dark. And there are woolspiders (if she exists) allegedly in here too.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And Dark. And there are woolspiders (if she exists) allegedly in here too.[emoji33] [emoji33]


Wah, woolspider*s* ? More than one ( if it exist ). I want to emigrate !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G


OMW Sabine is there nothing you cannot find on the www?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What`s your name ? I don`t wanna call you T-Cheese or something else.


Sabine - TechnoCheese's name is Macy. Nevermind, I see that she answered you already.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Nice!! As long as it does not eat me, when I am feeling a little purple. We better warn Dan that there might be a new creature in the CDR who eats purple people.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm made of simulation cheese. So you might not like me.


Lol. Will we then find you in the wax museum?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wah, woolspider*s* ? More than one ( if it exist ). I want to emigrate !


Oops.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Kathy!
> Hope you are well.



Hello!! I’m good, I guess. We have had plumbing problems for a week and hopefully it will be fixed today. We had issues in August and they cut a bunch of holes in the walls and then we fixed it and painted and guess what? They are doing it again and we will be painting again[emoji51]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> OMW Sabine is there nothing you cannot fins on the www?


Hmmm, I don`t know Try it.... What should I search for you ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sabine it is Techn9Cheese's name is Macy. Nevermind, I see that she answered you already.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hello!! I’m good, I guess. We have had plumbing problems for a week and hopefully it will be fixed today. We had issues in August and they cut a bunch of holes in the walls and then we fixed it and painted and guess what? They are doing it again and we will be painting again[emoji51]


Oh no. That must be very frustrating.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Hello!! I’m good, I guess. We have had plumbing problems for a week and hopefully it will be fixed today. We had issues in August and they cut a bunch of holes in the walls and then we fixed it and painted and guess what? They are doing it again and we will be painting again[emoji51]


Hello Kathy. That is bad. Sounds like much work and much more dirt in the house. Not nice and nothing someone wants to have. Sorry to hear that. I hope you can fix it now.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, I don`t know Try it.... What should I search for you ?


Uummmmm. Green pink eyed monster.


----------



## CarolM

Oohhh. No more posts to read.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Yvonne I am going to do your trick.


----------



## CarolM

Yelly Jelly jerky perky toad!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Uummmmm. Green pink eyed monster.


That was "easy" ....
Here it is your green pink eyed monster


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That was "easy" ....
> Here it is your green pink eyed monster


Hmmmm. Way too easy.


----------



## Bee62

Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That was "easy" ....
> Here it is your green pink eyed monster


Easy peazy daisy lazy. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini


Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Easy peazy daisy lazy. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


Here it comes .... have a long look at it...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


>


YES !!!!!! 10 points !!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Here it comes .... have a long look at it...


Very pretty.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> And a very "good day" to you too, Adam!! It's cold here!


Nice and warm here! 
Spring has sprung and all is right with the world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What`s your name ? I don`t wanna call you T-Cheese or something else.


Cheese is a good name. 
But the introduction had already been made : Macy. 
You are not paying attention. 
Good evening, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow, wifey sleeps longer than me.


Neither of us could sleep last night, or some reason. 
I didn't get up til gone 1, wifey finally surfaced just after 6 pm.
But 3 or 4 pm is not uncommon for her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, Lyn I miss too and what about Gillian and her two Ollis ???? She is absent here for months.


Yes, that was probably me I'm afraid.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Is Wifey sick?


No, thankfully not. 
Just tired and a tad lazy on her days off. 
And she's every right to be.


----------



## CarolM




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Now now. There are meerkats, armadillo's, leprechauns, woolspiders (if she exists) etc. that you can eat first before you need to start on any roommates.


You are right. 
You shall be dessert.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm made of simulation cheese. So you might not like me.


I shall leave you til i get really, really hungry then. 
Good afternoon, Dan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> RIGHT ! I am old and though. You will lose your last teeth biting in my flesh !


I shall have to mince you first, or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And Dark. And there are woolspiders (if she exists) allegedly in here too.[emoji33] [emoji33]


Only one, I think. (if she exists) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wah, woolspider*s* ? More than one ( if it exist ). I want to emigrate !


Only one.(if she exists) . 
I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hello!! I’m good, I guess. We have had plumbing problems for a week and hopefully it will be fixed today. We had issues in August and they cut a bunch of holes in the walls and then we fixed it and painted and guess what? They are doing it again and we will be painting again[emoji51]


Goodness! 
Typical. 
Good luck with that, keeps you on your toes, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oohhh. No more posts to read.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


There are now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Here it comes .... have a long look at it...


That looks like it could be the Wool Spider. (if she exists)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini...
> View attachment 231097


Shouldn't the dots be yellow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Some


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

extra


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

posts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

to


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

keep


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Carol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

busy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

and


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

amused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, thankfully not.
> Just tired and a tad lazy on her days off.
> And she's every right to be.


Well that is good. We all deserve a lazy day. I hope she is enjoying it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are right.
> You shall be dessert.


[emoji33] [emoji125] [emoji124] [emoji125] [emoji124] [emoji125] [emoji124] [emoji125] [emoji124] [emoji125] [emoji124] [emoji125] [emoji124] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji125] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji118] [emoji118]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are now!


I know. And am very happy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shouldn't the dots be yellow?


I think you may be right.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. My eyes are closing on me. And i cannot see what i am writing. So goodnight sleep tight and sweet frrams.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay. My eyes are closing on me. And i cannot see what i am writing. So goodnight sleep tight and sweet frrams.


Sweet dreams Carol. I am back from my meeting and winding down. I shall be turning in soon too


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Dan. Nice to see you.


Avatar changed again. Lol I can't keep up lol. 

Thanks. How is it going for you today?


----------



## Momof4

Plumber left! I was running the water in the showers and faucets to clean the line and everything worked but my shower! Hmmm[emoji848]
They are grabbing lunch and heading back.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese is a good name.
> But the introduction had already been made : Macy.
> You are not paying attention.
> Good evening, Sabine!


I must have missed that post. 
Paying attention is your job Adam, not mine.
Good evening Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Neither of us could sleep last night, or some reason.
> I didn't get up til gone 1, wifey finally surfaced just after 6 pm.
> But 3 or 4 pm is not uncommon for her.


I am envy !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, that was probably me I'm afraid.


Why?? What have you done ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Avatar changed again. Lol I can't keep up lol.
> 
> Thanks. How is it going for you today?


Have had a lazy day with my animals. Life is good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well that is good. We all deserve a lazy day. I hope she is enjoying it.


Not really. 
She is now fretting about all the things she didn't get done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. My eyes are closing on me. And i cannot see what i am writing. So goodnight sleep tight and sweet frrams.


Nos da, Carol! 
"frrams"?
You speak armadillo now?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Have had a lazy day with my animals. Life is good.


That's good. For me it's just another school/work day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sweet dreams Carol. I am back from my meeting and winding down. I shall be turning in soon too


Nos da, Linda. 
Sleep well. 
Hope you managed not to kill anybody today.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall have to mince you first, or something.


To mince or not to mince, that will be the question ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Plumber left! I was running the water in the showers and faucets to clean the line and everything worked but my shower! Hmmm[emoji848]
> They are grabbing lunch and heading back.


Hmmm, indeed. 
Hopefully all sorted before tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why?? What have you done ?


Hush!


----------



## DE42




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> To mince or not to mince, that will be the question ....


Or to chop or to finely chop.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> That's good. For me it's just another school/work day.


Do you have every day first school than work ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Do you have every day first school than work ?


Monday through Thursday I do.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231131


Me too.... Ähhh, where you do not want to come ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Me too.... Ähhh, where you do not want to come ?


Work really lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Monday through Thursday I do.


Isn`t that exhausting ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Isn`t that exhausting ?


It can be


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Isn`t that exhausting ?





That's why I drink these.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Work really lol.


I can understand you well.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231136
> 
> That's why I drink these.


And it work ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> And it work ?


Not 5 hours but it does.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> And it work ?


----------



## Bee62

Time for me to say Good Night to everyone.
I hope I don`t dream of Adam when he is going to eat me, or a lot of woolspiders and other creepy creatures.
Nighty night.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Time for me to say Good Night to everyone.
> I hope I don`t dream of Adam when he is going to eat me, or a lot of woolspiders and other creepy creatures.
> Nighty night.


Good night. And don't worry about Adam just leave him cheese and you will be fine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Time for me to say Good Night to everyone.
> I hope I don`t dream of Adam when he is going to eat me, or a lot of woolspiders and other creepy creatures.
> Nighty night.


Night night, Sabine. 
I hope i do dream of horrible things, I love nightmares. 
But hope you have pleasant dreams of nice cuddly things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Good night. And don't worry about Adam just leave him cheese and you will be fine


Yum! 
Thanks, i'm fine.


----------



## DE42

Hello.... Helloooo.... Umm... I think I'm lost. Is this corner 9? 


Where did that jellyfish go.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Hello.... Helloooo.... Umm... I think I'm lost. Is this corner 9?
> 
> 
> Where did that jellyfish go.


Ow! You stepped on my toe! 
I was trying to nap in this corner.. now I am awake though.
How has your evening been Dan?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Ow! You stepped on my toe!
> I was trying to nap in this corner.. now I am awake though.
> How has your evening been Dan?


Ohh I'm sorry. It's just so dark. Where did all the jellyfish go? Do they have an annual migration?

I'm good. Just working and thinking about what I need to buy in the way of tools for my new career. Right now I'm looking at multimeters.


----------



## Bambam1989

They floated away when I started snoring I think..
Yeah, I remember when my husband was shopping for the tools he would need for his job.
All kinds of gadgets that I had no idea the purpose of... Some were quite expensive too.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> They floated away when I started snoring I think..
> Yeah, I remember when my husband was shopping for the tools he would need for his job.
> All kinds of gadgets that I had no idea the purpose of... Some were quite expensive too.


This is the one I'm looking at right now. I've emailed my professor to see what he thinks.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> This is the one I'm looking at right now. I've emailed my professor to see what he thinks.
> View attachment 231144


Hmm I can't make out the brand..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm I can't make out the brand..


Fluke


----------



## Bambam1989

According to my husband, Fluke is one of the best. But some models are better than others.
He also says that they are worth investing a little money into for a good model. Like $100 and up...if that helps


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> According to my husband, Fluke is one of the best. But some models are better than others.
> He also says that they are worth investing a little money into for a good model. Like $100 and up...if that helps


Thanks this is the fluke 87V e2 kit. It's $500 so an investment for sure if I pull the trigger on getting it.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Thanks this is the fluke 87V e2 kit. It's $500 so an investment for sure if I pull the trigger on getting it.


He says he has that one and really likes it.
He also says he likes the Amprobe brand to.
I'm texting my hubby all this..yay it's like a chain message game!


----------



## Bambam1989

This one is cheaper..
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382381866066


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> This one is cheaper..
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382381866066


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Awesome! Thanks


No problem
I tell you a secret... I think my hubby is addicted to online window shopping! [emoji15]


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> No problem
> I tell you a secret... I think my hubby is addicted to online window shopping! [emoji15]


As long as it's window shopping it don't hurt anything lol


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> As long as it's window shopping it don't hurt anything lol


Yep. It's pretty funny to think that he likes shopping more than me!
O wait.. that doesn't take much


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. It's pretty funny to think that he likes shopping more than me!
> O wait.. that doesn't take much


Well it's my bed time. Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well it's my bed time. Good night and sweet dreams.


Goodnight Dan.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay. My eyes are closing on me. And i cannot see what i am writing. So goodnight sleep tight and sweet frrams.


Hmmmm, Okay I can see that the sleeping tablets worked really well last night. frrams should have been dreams. That is all I am saying.......Oh and Good Morning all. I hope you have a supa dupa day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol!
> "frrams"?
> You speak armadillo now?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Plumber left! I was running the water in the showers and faucets to clean the line and everything worked but my shower! Hmmm[emoji848]
> They are grabbing lunch and heading back.


Isn't that always the case. Why can't it he done right the first time.[emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231131


Don't you like us?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231136
> 
> That's why I drink these.


Hmmm. Isn't that bad for you?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Time for me to say Good Night to everyone.
> I hope I don`t dream of Adam when he is going to eat me, or a lot of woolspiders and other creepy creatures.
> Nighty night.


Night night Sabine. Sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Sabine.
> I hope i do dream of horrible things, I love nightmares.
> But hope you have pleasant dreams of nice cuddly things.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello.... Helloooo.... Umm... I think I'm lost. Is this corner 9?
> 
> 
> Where did that jellyfish go.


It went to look for the Armadillo for you.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I have reached the point where I am just seeing my posts. Which means that I am all caught up. Yaaayyyyyyy. We have auditors from today onwards at work for about a week or so. So will be busy again but will pop in as much as i can. NOT chat later. Here are some roses to tide you all over.[emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Carol! Good luck with the auditors... 

In my last job we had the school inspectors announce they were arriving the same day as we had the auditors booked. The timing couldn’t have been worse! The bursar wasn’t even in the day the inspectors phoned. I rang the auditors as the teaching staff were running round like headless chickens and, to my surprise, the auditors were happy to postpone their visit at 24 hours notice. Phew!

Not see you later


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sky is looking clear, so hopefully we have some sunshine ahead today. 

I love the CDR - watching Bambam and Dan sorting out multimeters... we are a good cooperative place to be 

I’m not sure of today’s plans which is rather nice. I’m going out for a walk if the weather stays nice, but otherwise I think I’ll watch some Winter Olympics


----------



## Bambam1989

My hubby is home from work so I will talk to everyone tomorrow!
Goodnight All!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Carol! Good luck with the auditors...
> 
> In my last job we had the school inspectors announce they were arriving the same day as we had the auditors booked. The timing couldn’t have been worse! The bursar wasn’t even in the day the inspectors phoned. I rang the auditors as the teaching staff were running round like headless chickens and, to my surprise, the auditors were happy to postpone their visit at 24 hours notice. Phew!
> 
> Not see you later


That does sound like a nightmare. (Apparently Adam"s cup of tea) Lol[emoji6] That was really nice of the Auditors.
Good Morning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sky is looking clear, so hopefully we have some sunshine ahead today.
> 
> I love the CDR - watching Bambam and Dan sorting out multimeters... we are a good cooperative place to be
> 
> I’m not sure of today’s plans which is rather nice. I’m going out for a walk if the weather stays nice, but otherwise I think I’ll watch some Winter Olympics


Yay. A nice break for you. Enjoy your walk and the Olympics. I haven't watched any of the Olympics yet. Been too busy.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My hubby is home from work so I will talk to everyone tomorrow!
> Goodnight All!


Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> My hubby is home from work so I will talk to everyone tomorrow!
> Goodnight All!



Sleep well. Not see you later today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hello.... Helloooo.... Umm... I think I'm lost. Is this corner 9?
> 
> 
> Where did that jellyfish go.


Sometimes the jellyfish sleep. 
You have to poke them with a hedgehog or something to get them to glow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> No problem
> I tell you a secret... I think my hubby is addicted to online window shopping! [emoji15]


But it's amazing how we can chat on the internet and thanks to this new technology, e-mail, texts, the web and hubbies, we can send info and advice hundreds or thousands of miles within minutes! 
Good work!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm, Okay I can see that the sleeping tablets worked really well last night. frrams should have been dreams. That is all I am saying.......Oh and Good Morning all. I hope you have a supa dupa day.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
My student is currently 6 minutes late but I think she will come. 
Speak later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sky is looking clear, so hopefully we have some sunshine ahead today.
> 
> I love the CDR - watching Bambam and Dan sorting out multimeters... we are a good cooperative place to be
> 
> I’m not sure of today’s plans which is rather nice. I’m going out for a walk if the weather stays nice, but otherwise I think I’ll watch some Winter Olympics


Who's cheating at which sport today? 
Have a splendid day whatever you decide to do. 
Good morning, Linda! 
(student 10 minutes late).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My hubby is home from work so I will talk to everyone tomorrow!
> Goodnight All!


Nos da! 
Sweet dreams of measurey-meters. 
Speak soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But it's amazing how we can chat on the internet and thanks to this new technology, e-mail, texts, the web and hubbies, we can send info and advice hundreds or thousands of miles within minutes!
> Good work!


Or in this house, "and wifeys"... I'm the technology person here


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sometimes the jellyfish sleep.
> You have to poke them with a hedgehog or something to get them to glow.


The hedgehogs are easy to find. You take your shoes off and sooner or later you will stub your toe on something prickly in the dark.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> My student is currently 6 minutes late but I think she will come.
> Speak later!


Have a good lesson.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who's cheating at which sport today?
> Have a splendid day whatever you decide to do.
> Good morning, Linda!
> (student 10 minutes late).


o-O


----------



## CarolM

Lunch time here. Yay 30min break.


----------



## CarolM

Felt like some minion fun. For @Sabine. And the Yellyfish[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

I like this one. Lets see who can do it.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay. I have reached the point where I am just seeing my posts. Which means that I am all caught up. Yaaayyyyyyy. We have auditors from today onwards at work for about a week or so. So will be busy again but will pop in as much as i can. NOT chat later. Here are some roses to tide you all over.[emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257]


Thank you for your roses Carol. They are lovely.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Felt like some minion fun. For @Sabine. And the Yellyfish[emoji1]
> View attachment 231158
> View attachment 231159


Muuhahah !!!!!!
THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like this one. Lets see who can do it.
> View attachment 231160


I can`t. My tongue is too slow....


----------



## Bee62

Hello everyone all over the world.... ähh in all your dark corners.
How are you ?
Have a nice Wednesday


----------



## Bee62

For Adam: @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I can`t. My tongue is too slow....


Hee hee hee


----------



## Bee62

For Dan, a non allergic cat Wednesday message @DE42


----------



## Bee62

For Carol, a special lovely Wednesday message for a special lovely person....


----------



## Bee62

For Linda with the excuse for annoying you with minion quotes and pics @JoesMum 
Have a coffee with me and take a bucket of roses please...


----------



## Bee62

For Austin, if he popps in. @Killerrookie 
Not as fat as your Pixie frog but froggy anywise


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> For Linda with the excuse for annoying you with minion quotes and pics @JoesMum
> Have a coffee with me and take a bucket of roses please...



Thank you for my coffee and flowers Sabine. You are very kind  [emoji177]

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Bee62

For BamBam. Hope that Cricket is doing much better now. @Bambam1989


----------



## Bee62

For Laura. I hope you feel better these days. @Laura1412


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! That'll teach me to not pop in here. 6 pages to catch up on!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For Adam: @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> For Laura. I hope you feel better these days. @Laura1412



Thank u Sabine hope u r ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! That'll teach me to not pop in here. 6 pages to catch up on!


It's mainly cute stuff. 
Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Sabine hope u r ok


Hi, Laura! 
How are you at the moment?
Lovely to hear from you.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Laura!
> How are you at the moment?
> Lovely to hear from you.



I’m not too bad adam thank you how is urself n wifey n the beautiful tidgy of course


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I’m not too bad adam thank you how is urself n wifey n the beautiful tidgy of course


Glad to hear you're no so bad. 
I'm in a very vile mood having had to spend all day teaching and trying to fix my naughty computer. 
Think it's okay now. 
I hope. 
Bur another student in 15 minutes. 
wifey is fine but sleeping a lot and Tidgy is getting spring fever, full of energy and desperate to get outside but i am too busy today, poor girl.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's mainly cute stuff.
> Bleuch!


It's the cute stuff that draws me here. I love how witty and inventive the members here are.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For Carol, a special lovely Wednesday message for a special lovely person....


[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's mainly cute stuff.
> Bleuch!


Just for you Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's the cute stuff that draws me here. I love how witty and inventive the members here are.


Aaahhh thank you Yvonne. [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's the cute stuff that draws me here. I love how witty and inventive the members here are.


Bah, humbug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Just for you Adam.
> View attachment 231176


Yup, that's much better. 
If only it were real I'd get rid of Tidgy and have this for a pet instead.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bah, humbug!


I sort of miss all the puns - but don't tell anyone.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's much better.
> If only it were real I'd get rid of Tidgy and have this for a pet instead.


Poor Tidgy thrown out for an ugly worm!!! Don't worry I won't tell Tidgy.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! That'll teach me to not pop in here. 6 pages to catch up on!


Or to pop more often in, then it will be fewer pages to read.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> For BamBam. Hope that Cricket is doing much better now. @Bambam1989


Thank you and she is. Can hardly tell she was sick other than still gaining her weight back.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Sabine hope u r ok


Yes, I am o.k. Thank you Laura.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's the cute stuff that draws me here. I love how witty and inventive the members here are.


 Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Just for you Adam.
> View attachment 231176


IIIIhhhhhhhhhhhh, what`s that ??? How ugly and scary ! Good you gave it Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you and she is. Can hardly tell she was sick other than still gaining her weight back.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!! Good dog !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's much better.
> If only it were real I'd get rid of Tidgy and have this for a pet instead.


I hope that new pet will bite you where it really hurts .....


----------



## Bee62

I am out to feed and cuddle my cats. Hope not to see you all later again.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> IIIIhhhhhhhhhhhh, what`s that ??? How ugly and scary ! Good you gave it Adam.


Lol. I googled ugly worm and this is what it came up with.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I hope that new pet will bite you where it really hurts .....


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] I don't want to look.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am out to feed and cuddle my cats. Hope not to see you all later again.


C u later alligator, in a while crocodile.


----------



## CarolM

Hmmm. Everybody seems to be hiding in their corners. I am in corner no. 3 where are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope that new pet will bite you where it really hurts .....


The wallet?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Everybody seems to be hiding in their corners. I am in corner no. 3 where are you?
> View attachment 231191


At least I think it is corner no. 3. I can't see .....it's soooooooooooooooooooooooo dark in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Everybody seems to be hiding in their corners. I am in corner no. 3 where are you?
> View attachment 231191


Same! 
Hello, Carol!
Coffee?


----------



## CarolM

Rubba dub dub whose in the........corner? Jack sprat who ate his hat. And Jill came running after. 24 black birds in a lie. Who me? Voodoo? Who do what? Poked the jellyfish, looking for the armadillo. Where's my ..........


----------



## CarolM

Nnnoooooooooooooo I am not talking to myself. But if I start to ask myself to repeat what I said, then you better call the mad house. Wait am I already in the mad house? Nope this is the Cold Dark Room it is ...guaranteed to make you laugh, see ugly worms, cute cuddly things and lots of puns. Mmmmm how about a bun with three different cheeses on it.[emoji15] [emoji14]


----------



## CarolM

Okay that was my contribution to the madness of the CDR. Good night all, sleep tight, sweet dreams. Don't forget to poke the jellyfish for your night light unless you like it in the dark. Not c u all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay that was my contribution to the madness of the CDR. Good night all, sleep tight, sweet dreams. Don't forget to poke the jellyfish for your night light unless you like it in the dark. Not c u all tomorrow.


Nos da, Carol! 
Have a marvelous sleep and lots of dreams of sweet fluffy lamby and bunnyish things. 
Speak soon.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> For Dan, a non allergic cat Wednesday message @DE42


Aww thanks


----------



## DE42

So I was offered a teaching job today over at the college. Probably not taking it but it was nice of the vice president and technology Deen to offer.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> So I was offered a teaching job today over at the college. Probably not taking it but it was nice of the vice president and technology Deen to offer.



What an honor!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So I was offered a teaching job today over at the college. Probably not taking it but it was nice of the vice president and technology Deen to offer.


Yes, it's lovely to be asked, even if one politely declines.
Well done, you must be doing something right!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. I googled ugly worm and this is what it came up with.


Good done !!!! You learned from me to find everything !? LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] I don't want to look.


Adam won`t show .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> C u later alligator, in a while crocodile.


RIGHT !


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's lovely to be asked, even if one politely declines.
> Well done, you must be doing something right!


Thank you. I have been attending the budget committee meetings and talking with a few of the Deens and administration on the side. 

I was able to save the college a little over $100,000. That's out of a $6.8M budget but every little bit helps. I'm proud of that. 

I think the passion I have showed towards the growing aviation program and trying to help with it is what really opened the door though.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> What an honor!!


Thank you. 

It's good to know that my hard work is noticed and appreciated.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Everybody seems to be hiding in their corners. I am in corner no. 3 where are you?
> View attachment 231191


It is too dark. I throw a yellyfish. A moment please....





Wahh, how many people are in your corner ??? I thought you would be alone, but ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The wallet?


Maybe ?! A bite in the nose hurts too.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> It is too dark. I throw a yellyfish. A moment please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahh, how many people are in your corner ??? I thought you would be alone, but ....


Oh my!! Those are the big jellyfish. Strawberry flavored?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Rubba dub dub whose in the........corner? Jack sprat who ate his hat. And Jill came running after. 24 black birds in a lie. Who me? Voodoo? Who do what? Poked the jellyfish, looking for the armadillo. Where's my ..........


Too much coffee ?? Wait, I have a glass water for you. That will hopefully help.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nnnoooooooooooooo I am not talking to myself. But if I start to ask myself to repeat what I said, then you better call the mad house. Wait am I already in the mad house? Nope this is the Cold Dark Room it is ...guaranteed to make you laugh, see ugly worms, cute cuddly things and lots of puns. Mmmmm how about a bun with three different cheeses on it.[emoji15] [emoji14]


Oh, it is getting worse. You have a bad coffein shock ! Wait, I hold you until you drink more water. You will feel better soon, I promise you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay that was my contribution to the madness of the CDR. Good night all, sleep tight, sweet dreams. Don't forget to poke the jellyfish for your night light unless you like it in the dark. Not c u all tomorrow.


Good night. Sleep tight.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> So I was offered a teaching job today over at the college. Probably not taking it but it was nice of the vice president and technology Deen to offer.


A teaching job is not bad.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> What an honor!!


Good evening Kathy. How are you and your shelled friends ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> A teaching job is not bad.


No but unfortunately an adjunct professor dose not get the pay that a full professor does, nor the benefits. It is a good position to have if you have a secondary source of income.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Oh my!! Those are the big jellyfish. Strawberry flavored?


Yes, big, sweet strawberries. Omg....I bite in a yellyfish but it doesn`t taste like strawberry .... Bleuch !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> No but unfortunately an adjunct professor dose not get the pay that a full professor does, nor the benefits. It is a good position to have if you have a secondary source of income.


Yes, the payment is surely important. I have two sources of income too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Can’t even keep up with you all, not sure I can  updated Weather Report... two days of recordbreaking heat here in the Washington DC area.... 80f again today - in February! We had a few inches of snow just three days ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Maybe ?! A bite in the nose hurts too.


My nose is numb with all the biffings it gets. 
Bite away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Oh my!! Those are the big jellyfish. Strawberry flavored?


Looks like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, big, sweet strawberries. Omg....I bite in a yellyfish but it doesn`t taste like strawberry .... Bleuch !!!!!


That one might have been cherry? 
Or radish?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t even keep up with you all, not sure I can  updated Weather Report... two days of recordbreaking heat here in the Washington DC area.... 80f again today - in February! We had a few inches of snow just three days ago.


Hi, Mark! 
That's bonkers, world weather just having a laugh at our expense. (though some of it's not funny)
Don't worry about reading all the posts. 
I think only I have read every one.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Mark!
> That's bonkers, world weather just having a laugh at our expense. (though some of it's not funny)
> Don't worry about reading all the posts.
> I think only I have read every one.


I try to scroll over them and catch the high points but I have to admit I don't read them all. 
[emoji43][emoji22][emoji17]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t even keep up with you all, not sure I can  updated Weather Report... two days of recordbreaking heat here in the Washington DC area.... 80f again today - in February! We had a few inches of snow just three days ago.


80 F ? I am envy.....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I try to scroll over them and catch the high points but I have to admit I don't read them all.
> [emoji43][emoji22][emoji17]


Shame ! Shame ! Shame !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Mark!
> That's bonkers, world weather just having a laugh at our expense. (though some of it's not funny)
> Don't worry about reading all the posts.
> I think only I have read every one.


You are the Dark Lord. You have to ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That one might have been cherry?
> Or radish?


ONION !!!! Bleuch ......


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> ONION !!!! Bleuch ......


Red onion then. Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> 80 F ? I am envy.....



In fact all three regional airports, Dulles, Reagan, and Baltimore all set record highs. Cold front moving in tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Shame ! Shame ! Shame !!!!


Well I was going to post a GoT meme but the app or forum one won't let me  


Just more shame I guess. Lol


----------



## DE42

Someone left a door open.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> ONION !!!! Bleuch ......


Where! I want that one! Quick someone pass me some cheese to go with it before it gets away...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are the Dark Lord. You have to ....


Tis true. 
Tis my punishment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Where! I want that one! Quick someone pass me some cheese to go with it before it gets away...


Cheese and onion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Someone left a door open.
> View attachment 231213


Tis the Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute's job to keep it closed. 
Where's he got to?


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Kathy. How are you and your shelled friends ?



Hello! Well, they are good but they stayed locked up today in the heated houses because it was 50 and drizzling. I’m sure they are mad!! Tomorrow will be the same but I’ll let them out for a bit.

Went to our Safari Park today and had fun and enjoyed feeding the the Lorikeets!
I have a pass so I take my grandson about once a week.


----------



## Momof4

This kitty better have 9 lives because he’s about to lose one!
My husband just bought this expensive tv and you can’t even put fingerprints on it or it messes up the screen!!
Thank goodness I just trimmed his nails!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that's much better.
> If only it were real I'd get rid of Tidgy and have this for a pet instead.



Oh no you wouldn’t! That’s a big porky! You are far too fond of Tidgy!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I sort of miss all the puns - but don't tell anyone.



You didn’t read Sabine and I’s night of nonsense a few days ago?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> 80 F ? I am envy.....



Hi Sabine. How are you doing you this morning?

A new grammar lesson to start the day...

We say “I am envious.” (Envious is an adjective)

Or “I envy you” (To envy is a verb)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Things are set to get much colder here in the UK. A big area of high pressure is going to “get stuck” and ensure the wind is from the East... Russia... for the next week or so and that’s not the nice warm westerlies we usually have. They’re not sure at this stage how much snow it will bring too. 

I guess this will affect Lena and Sabine too as they’re between us and Russia!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here’s what I had in the USA PNW at about 11:00pm this evening snow falling and sticking to the ground

i think it’s “cute” them saying “a light snow” up to 2”-3” an hour overnight.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here’s what I had in the USA PNW at about 11:00pm this evening snow falling and sticking to the ground
> View attachment 231231
> i think it’s “cute” them saying “a light snow” up to 2”-3” an hour overnight.


I live in Western Washington.
My husband just called, it's snowing so hard that they can't keep the roads cleared, he is going to have to buy chains for his truck to get home tonight!
I am now worried sick about him getting home safely...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I cleaned it up for my metric friends. 12:26am.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here’s what I had in the USA PNW at about 11:00pm this evening snow falling and sticking to the ground
> View attachment 231231
> i think it’s “cute” them saying “a light snow” up to 2”-3” an hour overnight.



Brrrr! [emoji301]️ [emoji300]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hello! Well, they are good but they stayed locked up today in the heated houses because it was 50 and drizzling. I’m sure they are mad!! Tomorrow will be the same but I’ll let them out for a bit.
> 
> Went to our Safari Park today and had fun and enjoyed feeding the the Lorikeets!
> I have a pass so I take my grandson about once a week.


Nice memories for him in years to come. 
Tidgy's the same, stir crazy for being kept in too much when she feels spring is here. 
Silly torts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> This kitty better have 9 lives because he’s about to lose one!
> My husband just bought this expensive tv and you can’t even put fingerprints on it or it messes up the screen!!
> Thank goodness I just trimmed his nails!


Silly cat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh no you wouldn’t! That’s a big porky! You are far too fond of Tidgy!


Yes, bit of a rubbish attempt at being tough that, wasn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Sabine. How are you doing you this morning?
> 
> A new grammar lesson to start the day...
> 
> We say “I am envious.” (Envious is an adjective)
> 
> Or “I envy you” (To envy is a verb)


Envy is also the noun, Sabine.


----------



## Bambam1989

He's home! Night y'all!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same!
> Hello, Carol!
> Coffee?


Good Afternoon Adam, Thank you, but I have already had two cups so far.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good done !!!! You learned from me to find everything !? LOL !


Yaayyy. I am a good student.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's good to know that my hard work is noticed and appreciated.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is too dark. I throw a yellyfish. A moment please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahh, how many people are in your corner ??? I thought you would be alone, but ....


Oh my. I didn't know they were in there with me. Oops I hope I didn't make any funny noises.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is too dark. I throw a yellyfish. A moment please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahh, how many people are in your corner ??? I thought you would be alone, but ....


Good Afternoon Sabine. Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Oh my!! Those are the big jellyfish. Strawberry flavored?


More like spicy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Too much coffee ?? Wait, I have a glass water for you. That will hopefully help.


Hmmm yummy. That was quite refreshing.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Too much coffee ?? Wait, I have a glass water for you. That will hopefully help.


But please can I get a bath full.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, it is getting worse. You have a bad coffein shock ! Wait, I hold you until you drink more water. You will feel better soon, I promise you.


Maybe I have finally gone mad!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, big, sweet strawberries. Omg....I bite in a yellyfish but it doesn`t taste like strawberry .... Bleuch !!!!!


Was it spicy? You know did it sting your tastebuds?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Mark!
> That's bonkers, world weather just having a laugh at our expense. (though some of it's not funny)
> Don't worry about reading all the posts.
> I think only I have read every one.


Me too. Since I joined I have read every one since then. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are the Dark Lord. You have to ....


Ha ha ha[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Someone left a door open.
> View attachment 231213


o-O


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Where! I want that one! Quick someone pass me some cheese to go with it before it gets away...


Here.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This kitty better have 9 lives because he’s about to lose one!
> My husband just bought this expensive tv and you can’t even put fingerprints on it or it messes up the screen!!
> Thank goodness I just trimmed his nails!


Naughty naughty Kitty.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Things are set to get much colder here in the UK. A big area of high pressure is going to “get stuck” and ensure the wind is from the East... Russia... for the next week or so and that’s not the nice warm westerlies we usually have. They’re not sure at this stage how much snow it will bring too.
> 
> I guess this will affect Lena and Sabine too as they’re between us and Russia!


Keep warm and cosy all.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I cleaned it up for my metric friends. 12:26am.
> View attachment 231232


Bbrrrrrrr.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Brrrr! [emoji301]️ [emoji300]️


SNAP!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, bit of a rubbish attempt at being tough that, wasn't it?


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> He's home! Night y'all!


Yaayyyyyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon all

All caught up. And I am glad to say that sanity has returned. But not sure if it will stay that way and or for how long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Things are set to get much colder here in the UK. A big area of high pressure is going to “get stuck” and ensure the wind is from the East... Russia... for the next week or so and that’s not the nice warm westerlies we usually have. They’re not sure at this stage how much snow it will bring too.
> 
> I guess this will affect Lena and Sabine too as they’re between us and Russia!


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Sorry my student arrived two minutes early. 
Boo to the cold weather, hope it doesn't drift too far south.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here’s what I had in the USA PNW at about 11:00pm this evening snow falling and sticking to the ground
> View attachment 231231
> i think it’s “cute” them saying “a light snow” up to 2”-3” an hour overnight.


Perhaps they meant light as in the colour or shade. 
As opposed to dark snow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> He's home! Night y'all!


Nos da, Bambam.
Sleep well, and speak later, one hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Adam, Thank you, but I have already had two cups so far.


Booooo!!!!!
I'm short of cash.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Here.
> View attachment 231236


POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon all
> 
> All caught up. And I am glad to say that sanity has returned. But not sure if it will stay that way and or for how long.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
Sanity? In here,
You must be mad.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! ! !


Yayyyy


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I just took my watch in for repair as it keeps stopping. Fortunately, it’s under warranty still. I feel lost without it though. I might have to go and buy something very cheap to use while it’s away!

The sun has come out again


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> In fact all three regional airports, Dulles, Reagan, and Baltimore all set record highs. Cold front moving in tomorrow.


Here too. It should get colder the next days in Germany. 14 F at night and day temps not much warmer. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Someone left a door open.
> View attachment 231213


What`s behind ?????


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Where! I want that one! Quick someone pass me some cheese to go with it before it gets away...


Sorry, but I let it go. It taste and smells so bad .... Onion with a strong touch of salted fish.....
I hope the penguins don`t taste a yellyfish some day . With that strong taste of fish they will eat all our yellyfish and it is darker than ever here ...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis true.
> Tis my punishment.


Tis is your fate and destiny !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Hello! Well, they are good but they stayed locked up today in the heated houses because it was 50 and drizzling. I’m sure they are mad!! Tomorrow will be the same but I’ll let them out for a bit.
> 
> Went to our Safari Park today and had fun and enjoyed feeding the the Lorikeets!
> I have a pass so I take my grandson about once a week.


Oh yes, I think your torts are angry about you, but that is better than two sick torts though they don`t understand.
Have fun in the Safari Park. Do you take pics ??????


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> This kitty better have 9 lives because he’s about to lose one!
> My husband just bought this expensive tv and you can’t even put fingerprints on it or it messes up the screen!!
> Thank goodness I just trimmed his nails!


My cats do this sometimes when there are birds on TV. Silly cats !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You didn’t read Sabine and I’s night of nonsense a few days ago?


Obviously not. But it was funny though !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hi Sabine. How are you doing you this morning?
> 
> A new grammar lesson to start the day...
> 
> We say “I am envious.” (Envious is an adjective)
> 
> Or “I envy you” (To envy is a verb)


Okay ! Thank you Linda. I will "store" this in my brain for further use


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Things are set to get much colder here in the UK. A big area of high pressure is going to “get stuck” and ensure the wind is from the East... Russia... for the next week or so and that’s not the nice warm westerlies we usually have. They’re not sure at this stage how much snow it will bring too.
> 
> I guess this will affect Lena and Sabine too as they’re between us and Russia!


Yes it will, unfortunately !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I live in Western Washington.
> My husband just called, it's snowing so hard that they can't keep the roads cleared, he is going to have to buy chains for his truck to get home tonight!
> I am now worried sick about him getting home safely...


I can understand you. Crossing my fingers for a safe journey !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I just took my watch in for repair as it keeps stopping. Fortunately, it’s under warranty still. I feel lost without it though. I might have to go and buy something very cheap to use while it’s away!
> 
> The sun has come out again


You can get some nice cheap watches in Morocco, for about £1.50 it'll last until at least tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What`s behind ?????


Everyone's houses or places of work or recreation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, but I let it go. It taste and smells so bad .... Onion with a strong touch of salted fish.....
> I hope the penguins don`t taste a yellyfish some day . With that strong taste of fish they will eat all our yellyfish and it is darker than ever here ...


Luckily the penguins are quite short and can't fly up and catch them.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can get some nice cheap watches in Morocco, for about £1.50 it'll last until at least tomorrow.



Are these like the “genuine fake Rolex” watches we saw widely advertised in Turkey?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone's houses or places of work or recreation.


Or dark secrets ????


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not even going to try to catch up. Hope I didn't miss anything important! Hi all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Are these like the “genuine fake Rolex” watches we saw widely advertised in Turkey?


Probably copies of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Or dark secrets ????


No, they're all here, hidden in the Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not even going to try to catch up. Hope I didn't miss anything important! Hi all!


Important issues do happen here sometimes, but it's all been silliness and bad weather for a good few pages, I think. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Important issues do happen here sometimes, but it's all been silliness and bad weather for a good few pages, I think.
> Good morning, Yvonne.


Hi - it's very cold here. I finally broke down and made a fire in the wood stove. I couldn't get my PJs off because it was too cold, so the only way to get dressed was to warm it up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi - it's very cold here. I finally broke down and made a fire in the wood stove. I couldn't get my PJs off because it was too cold, so the only way to get dressed was to warm it up!


I do love a wood fire. 
But chimneys are forbidden here except for bakeries and the public baths.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, I think your torts are angry about you, but that is better than two sick torts though they don`t understand.
> Have fun in the Safari Park. Do you take pics ??????



We took a few. It was cold and drizzling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> We took a few. It was cold and drizzling.
> View attachment 231257
> 
> View attachment 231258
> 
> View attachment 231259


The kids are looking good. 
And i love the elephants.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not even going to try to catch up. Hope I didn't miss anything important! Hi all!


Hello Yvonne. How are you, the torts and the cats all doing?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi - it's very cold here. I finally broke down and made a fire in the wood stove. I couldn't get my PJs off because it was too cold, so the only way to get dressed was to warm it up!


I love a wood fire too. But I don't have one [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We took a few. It was cold and drizzling.
> View attachment 231257
> 
> View attachment 231258
> 
> View attachment 231259


Lovely pictures. Especially liked the elephants. One day I want to go on a safari in a game park. Your children are beautiful btw.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The kids are looking good.
> And i love the elephants.


SNAP!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The kids are looking good.
> And i love the elephants.



Do you like elephants? I have video of them wrestling in the water from a few months ago. Want to see it?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Lovely pictures. Especially liked the elephants. One day I want to go on a safari in a game park. Your children are beautiful btw.



I like this zoo better than our regular San Diego zoo. These animals have acres of roaming verses smaller enclosures. 

They even have a program where you can sleep over night in tents and they serve you dinner and you get close encounters with some of the animals.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I like this zoo better than our regular San Diego zoo. These animals have acres of roaming verses smaller enclosures.
> 
> They even have a program where you can sleep over night in tents and they serve you dinner and you get close encounters with some of the animals.


That does sound awesome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Do you like elephants? I have video of them wrestling in the water from a few months ago. Want to see it?


Yes, please! 
I love elephants! 
Used to have one when i was in Thailand and worked with them intensively. 
Elephant football is the maddest thing ever!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> This kitty better have 9 lives because he’s about to lose one!
> My husband just bought this expensive tv and you can’t even put fingerprints on it or it messes up the screen!!
> Thank goodness I just trimmed his nails!


That's pretty darned cute!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do love a wood fire.
> But chimneys are forbidden here except for bakeries and the public baths.


Oh? For air quality?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Hello Yvonne. How are you, the torts and the cats all doing?


Doing good, but we'll all be much happier when the weather warms up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh? For air quality?


Just the tradition of the ancient medina and to not spoil the skyline. 
Which is spoiled by tens of thousands of satellite dishes.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Doing good, but we'll all be much happier when the weather warms up.


Lol and I will be happier when it starts to cool here. Never happy are we?


----------



## CarolM

Oh boy thw CDR seems to really be slowing down. Hmmmm. Good Morning all.
Today has started off with fog and slightly chilly. It is wonderful. Hopefully it will bring some rain as well.


----------



## CarolM

Thought I would share this today as it us quite beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> We took a few. It was cold and drizzling.
> View attachment 231257
> 
> View attachment 231258
> 
> View attachment 231259


Thank you for the pics Kathy. It is a wonderful thing when children grow up with pets and love animals !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I love a wood fire too. But I don't have one [emoji22]


My wood fire burns every evening. It is a complete other warmth than the central heating. Much better !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh boy thw CDR seems to really be slowing down. Hmmmm. Good Morning all.
> Today has started off with fog and slightly chilly. It is wonderful. Hopefully it will bring some rain as well.
> View attachment 231317


Hi Carol, that is really foggy. My fingers are crossed for a lot of rain.


----------



## Bee62

Yellow Submarine !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh boy thw CDR seems to really be slowing down. Hmmmm. Good Morning all.
> Today has started off with fog and slightly chilly. It is wonderful. Hopefully it will bring some rain as well.
> View attachment 231317


Blimey! Can't see the end of your nose in that. 
At least there's some moisture in that fog. 
Good afternoon, Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yellow Submarine !


Good afternoon, Sabine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pot plants.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!


Good afternoon Adam.
All ready for weekend ? How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pot plants.


Potted plants


----------



## Bee62

Hmm, Adam seems to be gone....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Potted plants


Potted pot plants?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Yellow Submarine !


Pink dandelions!!


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My wood fire burns every evening. It is a complete other warmth than the central heating. Much better !


Hi Sabine. Yes I agree and much more relaxing and beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Adam.
> All ready for weekend ? How are you ?


I'm good! 
But not ready. 
wifey's birthday tomorrow so madness here. Out shopping to the dread New Town with her in a minute. 
Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
But she's worth it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, that is really foggy. My fingers are crossed for a lot of rain.


We had a very fine drizzle for a couple of seconds. Just enough to wet the grass.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, Adam seems to be gone....


I have not got wind!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yellow Submarine !


Transformer submarine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Potted pot plants?


Good morning, Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey! Can't see the end of your nose in that.
> At least there's some moisture in that fog.
> Good afternoon, Carol!


Hi there Adam. Yip. Been like that for most of the day. Looks like autumn is poking her head out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Pink dandelions!!


Blue oranges. 
Good morning, Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pot plants.


Worms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hi there Adam. Yip. Been like that for most of the day. Looks like autumn is poking her head out.


And hopefully the rain will cometh!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Potted plants


In an enclosure.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, Adam seems to be gone....


Scarlet.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Potted pot plants?


Hanging in a tree.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Pink dandelions!!


Whahaha. I was goinf to say pink submarine. Then changed it to transformer submarine.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231342


Who do they apply to then?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> In an enclosure.


With baked beans.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good!
> But not ready.
> wifey's birthday tomorrow so madness here. Out shopping to the dread New Town with her in a minute.
> Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But she's worth it.


Aaaaaahhhhh. You do love her.[emoji307] [emoji307]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Aaaaaahhhhh. You do love her.[emoji307] [emoji307]


Yup! 
Very, very much.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And hopefully the rain will cometh!


Hoping.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Dan.


Good morning day Adam


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good morning day Adam


It feels weird saying good morning when i look outside and it is night time. Lol. Good Morning Dan. Hope you have a good Friday.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Potted pot plants?


Plants potted in pots !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Pink dandelions!!


No ! Minus points...
We all live in a Yellow Submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine .....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231342


Good evening Dan. Sillyness has no rules. Just jump right in and feel good.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm good!
> But not ready.
> wifey's birthday tomorrow so madness here. Out shopping to the dread New Town with her in a minute.
> Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But she's worth it.


Oh, that sounds of much work and later much of birthday fun and B-day celebration !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Pink dandelions!!


No, minus points !
We all live in the Yellow Submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blue oranges.
> Good morning, Yvonne.


Shame, you are English ! Minus points....
We all live in a Yellow Submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Dan. Sillyness has no rules. Just jump right in and feel good.


Ooooohhh that's a good rule.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Boo


----------



## Bee62

Obviously no one knows the Yellow Submarine.
Here it is:


----------



## Bee62

Happy turtle to everyone in the CDR


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Boo
> View attachment 231369


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that sounds of much work and later much of birthday fun and B-day celebration !


Yup, four days of it! 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Shame, you are English ! Minus points....
> We all live in a Yellow Submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine....


Half English! 
Shame on you, don't forget the Welsh! 
Minus points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Boo
> View attachment 231369


Headache alert!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Bambam1989

Hello everyone in the CDR!
It's my daughter's birthday today. I am baking a German chocolate cake completely from scratch for her! Hope my frosting turns out right. I'll share some pics once it's done.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Headache alert!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Okay yours is much better on the eyes than mine is.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, four days of it!
> Golly.


Why four days?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Hello something silly.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> No ! Minus points...
> We all live in a Yellow Submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine .....


Mornington Crescent! 

(Bonus points if you're not Adam and have even the slight clue what I'm talking about )


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone in the CDR!
> It's my daughter's birthday today. I am baking a German chocolate cake completely from scratch for her! Hope my frosting turns out right. I'll share some pics once it's done.


A Very Happy Happy birthday to your daughter. Good luck with the cake. How's Cricket doing?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mornington Crescent!
> 
> (Bonus points if you're not Adam and have even the slight clue what I'm talking about )


Aaaaaaahhhh no points for me.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Sorry for my absence today. It ended up rather busier than expected.

I started the day with my planned exercise class with my physiotherapist... It hurt.. a lot. But I am improving, so I mustn't complain too much. 

The "oil change required" light came on and my car makes annoying noises every time I start it. Double annoying as it was serviced only last month. Imrang the garage and it seems that Ford can't turn the notification off until it appears and it hadn't appeared on the service date, so I ended up taking my car back to the garage to get it reset.

And then I met my friend for coffee... except I nearly forgot :redface: ... luckily I wasn't too late.

Now I am watching France v Italy rugby on tv. France aren't winning by as much as they should be at half time and I am supporting underdogs Italy.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Aaaaaaahhhh no points for me.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


I will explain, but not just yet. I will give everyone else a chance first (even if they do resort to Google). It's very British and many Brits don't get it


----------



## CarolM

Shame on the car. That is annoying. Glad you are improving, they do say no pain no gain. Not sure who I would be rooting for unless South Africa was playing of course.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Shame on the car. That is annoying. Glad you are improving, they do say no pain no gain. Not sure who I would be rooting for unless South Africa was playing of course.


Talking of South Africa, our local water situation is much improved on yours.

We have gone from reservoirs at 30% and a drought order allowing the water company to extract water from the River Medway, to near flood conditions on the river and the reservoirs at 75% in about 6 weeks.

They haven't had to take any water from the river because we had an abnormally wet January. An abnormally wet February will see us clear for the summer, although it isn't looking promising. We should get to the summer without too dire an outlook however.

I hope the same can be said for Cape Town soon, Carol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blue oranges.
> Good morning, Yvonne.


Hi, and happy shopping. I'll have to remember to look up a pretty graphic for wifey when I get on the computer (I have limited experience with what I can do on the Kindle).


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Talking of South Africa, our local water situation is much improved on yours.
> 
> We have gone from reservoirs at 30% and a drought order allowing the water company to extract water from the River Medway, to near flood conditions on the river and the reservoirs at 75% in about 6 weeks.
> 
> They haven't had to take any water from the river because we had an abnormally wet January. An abnormally wet February will see us clear for the summer, although it isn't looking promising. We should get to the summer without too dire an outlook however.
> 
> I hope the same can be said for Cape Town soon, Carol.


Thank you Linda. So glad your situation has improved. I am really hoping that we get good rains this winter. It feels like we have had more rain this summer than we usually do, but that could also be me being more conscious about the rain because of the drought. We will see though, It will either come or it won't.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> A Very Happy Happy birthday to your daughter. Good luck with the cake. How's Cricket doing?


Cricket has been playing in the snow.. all that fluffy white stuff makes wrestling even more fun in my dogs opinions.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, four days of it!
> Golly.


Golly ! Four days .... aaaaalcooohooooool......


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Half English!
> Shame on you, don't forget the Welsh!
> Minus points.


The whole world knew the Beatles.... mostly ...
Shame ! Minus points for you !


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Cricket has been playing in the snow.. all that fluffy white stuff makes wrestling even more fun in my dogs opinions.


That is awesome news. It means that she is getting better.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Cricket has been playing in the snow.. all that fluffy white stuff makes wrestling even more fun in my dogs opinions.


My dogs liked the snow too when they were young. Today they take snow as a wonderful medium to poop and pee everywhere...


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone in the CDR!
> It's my daughter's birthday today. I am baking a German chocolate cake completely from scratch for her! Hope my frosting turns out right. I'll share some pics once it's done.


Some cake for us ????
Happy birthday to your daughter. What`s her name ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Why four days?


English habits, me thinks ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hello something silly.


New roomate ????


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Mornington Crescent!
> 
> (Bonus points if you're not Adam and have even the slight clue what I'm talking about )


Google know it .... Me not.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Mornington Crescent!
> 
> (Bonus points if you're not Adam and have even the slight clue what I'm talking about )


I avoid all things beatles.[emoji27][emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I avoid all things beatles.[emoji27][emoji33]



Mornington Crescent is nothing to do with the Beatles, I promise


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Mornington Crescent is nothing to do with the Beatles, I promise


I thought the yellow submarine was a beatles song.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Mornington Crescent is nothing to do with the Beatles, I promise


OK. Here goes.

There is a comedy quiz show on BBC radio called "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" that has been running for decades.

One of the rounds is called Mornington Crescent.

If you look at a map of the London Underground, Mornington Crescent is a station on the Northern Line near Euston.

The "rules" of this game are that you name stations on the underground with the aim of ending up at Mornington Crescent... except the "rules" are so vague as to be non-existent and anyone not in on the joke has absolutely no idea as to what is going on.

Odd variations to the "rules" are introduced to each game which the participants use to maximum comedic effect. You just have to assume that you will have no idea what's going on apart from it being funny and they'll finish at Mornington Crescent.

The random words appearing over the last 24 hours reminded me very much of this game.

Here's Wikipedia's attempt to explain 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mornington_Crescent_(game


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Why four days?


If memory serves, Adam is relegated three birthday days, so it's only fair for wifey to get four!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> If memory serves, Adam is relegated three birthday days, so it's only fair for wifey to get four!


Exactly so


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Exactly so


So Adam ages 3 years every year!!!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> So Adam ages 3 years every year!!!


No it doesn't work like that  He just has a long celebration... And wifey gets longer 

It undoubtedly involves cheese... and wine ... And maybe a potato


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> No it doesn't work like that  He just has a long celebration... And wifey gets longer
> 
> It undoubtedly involves cheese... and wine ... And maybe a potato


I know it works like that for wifey women don't age anyways lol. But I'm skeptical of Adam. I think he uses his TARDIS on his birthday and spends 2 years other places and thus celebrates 3 birthdays here. His lack of ageing appearance could be explained by timelord dna. ........ I need a blood sample to test this hypothesis.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone in the CDR!
> It's my daughter's birthday today. I am baking a German chocolate cake completely from scratch for her! Hope my frosting turns out right. I'll share some pics once it's done.


Yes, please, we'll all want a piece! 
Good luck with your frosting and wish your daughter a very magical birthday from The Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Why four days?


Her birthday tomorrow, can't work the day after and we have Monday and Tuesday off every week. So, I'm sure the festivities will go on for longer than just tomorrow. Especially as i always have three days for mine.


----------



## DE42

Also he retired at such a young age. Maybe he did not! Maybe he worked 3 times as long and retired. 

And he knows so much about fossils!!! Is it because he has went back in time and seen them for himself!!!! 

And this room. It seems much bigger on the inside. .... Maybe this is a TARDIS too!!!

Maybe ..... Maybe ..... Maybe..... I need to sit down lol. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Mornington Crescent!
> 
> (Bonus points if you're not Adam and have even the slight clue what I'm talking about )


Hmmmm!!!
Not fair ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry for my absence today. It ended up rather busier than expected.
> 
> I started the day with my planned exercise class with my physiotherapist... It hurt.. a lot. But I am improving, so I mustn't complain too much.
> 
> The "oil change required" light came on and my car makes annoying noises every time I start it. Double annoying as it was serviced only last month. Imrang the garage and it seems that Ford can't turn the notification off until it appears and it hadn't appeared on the service date, so I ended up taking my car back to the garage to get it reset.
> 
> And then I met my friend for coffee... except I nearly forgot :redface: ... luckily I wasn't too late.
> 
> Now I am watching France v Italy rugby on tv. France aren't winning by as much as they should be at half time and I am supporting underdogs Italy.


Good evening, Linda. 
Bus day again. No postcards? 
Actually, wifey lived on Mornington Crescent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The whole world knew the Beatles.... mostly ...
> Shame ! Minus points for you !


I do know the Beatles.
On a trip to London with my parents when i was a tiny tot, they bought me a toy Yellow Submarine that had hatches the Beatles popped out of and everything. So i sang "Yellow Submarine" on the train. All the way home. Which took hours. My parents never spoke to me again. So I don't sing the song anymore.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Linda.
> Bus day again. No postcards?
> Actually, wifey lived on Mornington Crescent.



Believe me. Haynes Ford in Maidstone is not worthy of postcards. 

Might get one tomorrow. We’re back in London 

I do have photos of a magpie trying to get seed from my bird feeders. I took it through the kitchen window on my phone, so they’re not very good. The feeders are intended for much smaller birds than magpies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So Adam ages 3 years every year!!!


That's certainly true. 
I'm married to wifey!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do know the Beatles.
> On a trip to London with my parents when i was a tiny tot, they bought me a toy Yellow Submarine that had hatches the Beatles popped out of and everything. So i sang "Yellow Submarine" on the train. All the way home. Which took hours. My parents never spoke to me again. So I don't sing the song anymore.


Sorry, I don`t want to remind you on bad memories.
Do you accept my appologize ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I know it works like that for wifey women don't age anyways lol. But I'm skeptical of Adam. I think he uses his TARDIS on his birthday and spends 2 years other places and thus celebrates 3 birthdays here. His lack of ageing appearance could be explained by timelord dna. ........ I need a blood sample to test this hypothesis.


I will send my Bat avatar to bring you some blood. It will probably be mine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Her birthday tomorrow, can't work the day after and we have Monday and Tuesday off every week. So, I'm sure the festivities will go on for longer than just tomorrow. Especially as i always have three days for mine.


That means you are three days absent from the CDR. Okay, now we are prepared....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> If memory serves, Adam is relegated three birthday days, so it's only fair for wifey to get four!


She only gets one. 
But this year it may be more. 
She won't last the distance. 
Neither will I.
Especially as we started an hour or two back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Also he retired at such a young age. Maybe he did not! Maybe he worked 3 times as long and retired.
> 
> And he knows so much about fossils!!! Is it because he has went back in time and seen them for himself!!!!
> 
> And this room. It seems much bigger on the inside. .... Maybe this is a TARDIS too!!!
> 
> Maybe ..... Maybe ..... Maybe..... I need to sit down lol. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


Mostly right.
POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I thought the yellow submarine was a beatles song.


Indeed it is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Believe me. Haynes Ford in Maidstone is not worthy of postcards.
> 
> Might get one tomorrow. We’re back in London
> 
> I do have photos of a magpie trying to get seed from my bird feeders. I took it through the kitchen window on my phone, so they’re not very good. The feeders are intended for much smaller birds than magpies!
> View attachment 231379
> 
> View attachment 231380


One for sorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I don`t want to remind you on bad memories.
> Do you accept my appologize ?


Of course i do! 
(sob sob)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That means you are three days absent from the CDR. Okay, now we are prepared....


I'll be here on and off. 
Probably.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> New roomate ????


Maybe.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> If memory serves, Adam is relegated three birthday days, so it's only fair for wifey to get four!


Aaaahhhh. Yip thats fair. Thank you for explaining.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> OK. Here goes.
> 
> There is a comedy quiz show on BBC radio called "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" that has been running for decades.
> 
> One of the rounds is called Mornington Crescent.
> 
> If you look at a map of the London Underground, Mornington Crescent is a station on the Northern Line near Euston.
> 
> The "rules" of this game are that you name stations on the underground with the aim of ending up at Mornington Crescent... except the "rules" are so vague as to be non-existent and anyone not in on the joke has absolutely no idea as to what is going on.
> 
> Odd variations to the "rules" are introduced to each game which the participants use to maximum comedic effect. You just have to assume that you will have no idea what's going on apart from it being funny and they'll finish at Mornington Crescent.
> 
> The random words appearing over the last 24 hours reminded me very much of this game.
> 
> Here's Wikipedia's attempt to explain
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mornington_Crescent_(game


I would not last a second.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So Adam ages 3 years every year!!!


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No it doesn't work like that  He just has a long celebration... And wifey gets longer
> 
> It undoubtedly involves cheese... and wine ... And maybe a potato


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Her birthday tomorrow, can't work the day after and we have Monday and Tuesday off every week. So, I'm sure the festivities will go on for longer than just tomorrow. Especially as i always have three days for mine.


I should do that in my house too. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Aaaahhhh. Yip thats fair. Thank you for explaining.[emoji1]


Nope, not fair!


----------



## DE42

Any anime fans here?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll be here on and off.
> Probably.


Well it's tomorrow here. So a very happy birthday Wifey. I hope it is an awesome one


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, not fair!


Okay okay. You can have an extra day too.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Any anime fans here?


My son's are.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> My son's are.


I had just finished one that was really good and thought I'd ask if anyone on here had seen it lol.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Any anime fans here?



My 14yr old loves them!!


----------



## Momof4

Adam, my videos are not loading for the elephants. I’m still working on it.[emoji208]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just popping in with a pix of our Sully as he pauses in between snacks and dinner..


----------



## Yvonne G

For Wifey, Day one of celebration:


​


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've read all the 'new posts' and I'm not ready to turn off the computer. What to do. . . what to do???


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Some cake for us ????
> Happy birthday to your daughter. What`s her name ?


Of course, cake for everyone! Great thing about birthdays, you get an excuse to cheat on your diet[emoji12] 
Here is the cake, doesn't look like anything special.
My daughter's name is Eva.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Any anime fans here?


I watch some..


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I had just finished one that was really good and thought I'd ask if anyone on here had seen it lol.


Which one?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Which one?


Fate Apocrypha.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Fate Apocrypha.


Hmm that sounds familiar...
Is it the one where they battle for the Holly Grail and are paired with a servant fighter?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm that sounds familiar...
> Is it the one where they battle for the Holly Grail and are paired with a servant fighter?


Yes. This one there are two fighting factions and not just a free-for-all.


----------



## DE42

It made me cry just a little at a part or two but I cry easily at emotional things. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Any anime fans here?


Good grief, no! 
Though i have a hat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well it's tomorrow here. So a very happy birthday Wifey. I hope it is an awesome one


wifey says, "That's nice, say thank you from me".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay okay. You can have an extra day too.


No! 
Only I have three!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam, my videos are not loading for the elephants. I’m still working on it.[emoji208]


Hi, Kathy! 
Meerkat sabotage, I expect. 
You're trying to transfer them from Youtube, yes? You can't load them directly to here. Put them on Youtube then just copy and paste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just popping in with a pix of our Sully as he pauses in between snacks and dinner..
> 
> View attachment 231384


He really is a handsome fellow. 
Tidgy said, "Phoawr!" .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> For Wifey, Day one of celebration:
> 
> 
> ​


wifey says," ha, ha , ha, that's really sweet! Great idea for my clothes tomorrow!".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've read all the 'new posts' and I'm not ready to turn off the computer. What to do. . . what to do???


Cheese! 
The only sensible option.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Of course, cake for everyone! Great thing about birthdays, you get an excuse to cheat on your diet[emoji12]
> Here is the cake, doesn't look like anything special.
> My daughter's name is Eva.
> View attachment 231388


Nice looking cake, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you for the cake, Eva! 
Adam and Eva, haha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It made me cry just a little at a part or two but I cry easily at emotional things. Lol


Doctor Who often makes me cry. 
That's cool.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One for sorrow!



Two for joy was in the tree


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. From a very cold Kent. 

This is the weather forecast for the coming week 



Bbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Happy birthday Wifey! Have a great day today (and the next 3  [emoji253][emoji898][emoji217][emoji320][emoji512]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Two for joy was in the tree


Good. 
For those of you who don't know, in The UK, we count magpies when we see them : 
One for sorrow,
Two for joy,
Three for a girl,
Four for a boy,
Five for silver,
Six for gold,
Seven for a secret never to be told. 
Eight for cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. From a very cold Kent.
> 
> This is the weather forecast for the coming week
> View attachment 231395
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Wifey! Have a great day today (and the next 3  [emoji253][emoji898][emoji217][emoji320][emoji512]


wifey asleep, but will pass on your well wishes later! 
Good morning, Linda! 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I sometimes wonder why anybody lives in the UK.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> For those of you who don't know, in The UK, we count magpies when we see them :
> One for sorrow,
> Two for joy,
> Three for a girl,
> Four for a boy,
> Five for silver,
> Six for gold,
> Seven for a secret never to be told.
> Eight for cheese.



Eight is a wish... although I suppose the wish could be cheese


----------



## JoesMum

Frozen London postcards

St Paul’s Cathedral 



The Globe Theatre



Benches featuring camels - specially for Adam



2 Temple Place - Offices for Lord Astor from 1895-1912


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Love the woodwork and the stained glass, particularly the second one. 
St Paul's was the site of a Cyberman invasion from the sewers.





And Shakespeare's Globe the location of a Carrionite incursion:




And boo to the camels!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I had just finished one that was really good and thought I'd ask if anyone on here had seen it lol.


Nope sorry. They might have though. I am terrible at those things.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just popping in with a pix of our Sully as he pauses in between snacks and dinner..
> 
> View attachment 231384


He is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've read all the 'new posts' and I'm not ready to turn off the computer. What to do. . . what to do???


You could start talking to yourself via the posts. I have done that a couple of times.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Of course, cake for everyone! Great thing about birthdays, you get an excuse to cheat on your diet[emoji12]
> Here is the cake, doesn't look like anything special.
> My daughter's name is Eva.
> View attachment 231388


Yummmy. My piece was delicious. Can i have another one please?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No!
> Only I have three!


Okay I will take your extra day then. Now just to get my hubby and sons to agree.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> For those of you who don't know, in The UK, we count magpies when we see them :
> One for sorrow,
> Two for joy,
> Three for a girl,
> Four for a boy,
> Five for silver,
> Six for gold,
> Seven for a secret never to be told.
> Eight for cheese.


How many for rain?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. From a very cold Kent.
> 
> This is the weather forecast for the coming week
> View attachment 231395
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Wifey! Have a great day today (and the next 3  [emoji253][emoji898][emoji217][emoji320][emoji512]


Hmmm. I see it is slowly going from -1 to 6. So just another 20 days then it will be 26. Which is much better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. From a very cold Kent.
> 
> This is the weather forecast for the coming week
> View attachment 231395
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Wifey! Have a great day today (and the next 3  [emoji253][emoji898][emoji217][emoji320][emoji512]


Oops didn't read it right. That was for the day. But still the days are climbing up just not following a direct number order.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Frozen London postcards
> 
> St Paul’s Cathedral
> View attachment 231407
> 
> 
> The Globe Theatre
> View attachment 231408
> 
> 
> Benches featuring camels - specially for Adam
> View attachment 231409
> 
> 
> 2 Temple Place - Offices for Lord Astor from 1895-1912
> View attachment 231410
> 
> View attachment 231411
> 
> View attachment 231412
> 
> View attachment 231413
> 
> View attachment 231414
> 
> View attachment 231415


Wow. Beautiful. Can you imagine living there and keeping it clean.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love the woodwork and the stained glass, particularly the second one.
> St Paul's was the site of a Cyberman invasion from the sewers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Shakespeare's Globe the location of a Carrionite incursion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And boo to the camels!


Dr Who?


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday Day everyone. Hope the birthdays, Saturday's and weekends are going well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> How many for rain?


It continues :
Eight for a wish,
Nine for a kiss,
Ten for a bird
You must not miss,
Eleven for runshine
Twelve for rain
Thirteen for meerkats,
A bit of a pain. 


So you need twelve. 
Do you have flocks of magpies in South Africa?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Dr Who?


Yup! 
The Cybermen want you to live forever. 
So they will take away disease and pain and ageing and death, take away sorrow and grief, misery and all those pesky emotions. 
Upgrade you into a superstrong, emotionless half-machine. 
Doing you a favour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday Day everyone. Hope the birthdays, Saturday's and weekends are going well.


Good early evening, Carol. 
We're both still conscious at this point!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Dreary, wet, foggy and overcast here in the Mid Atlantic states. Slight drizzle too. Springtime is here, but no sunshine.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy!
> Meerkat sabotage, I expect.
> You're trying to transfer them from Youtube, yes? You can't load them directly to here. Put them on Youtube then just copy and paste.



They won’t open when I click from my camera roll. I get a pin wheel that goes around and around. I have four videos and I’m trying to load the best one.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow. Beautiful. Can you imagine living there and keeping it clean.



It was never a home. Lord Astor used this building as offices from where he managed his UK and US property empire

The Astors lived at Hever Castle not far from me in Kent. The castle was the childhood home of Ann Boleyn who became the second wife of King Henry VIII (she got beheaded)


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Yes. This one there are two fighting factions and not just a free-for-all.


I've gotten my husband addicted to the full-metal alchemist series[emoji5]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Yummmy. My piece was delicious. Can i have another one please?


Yep!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Dreary, wet, foggy and overcast here in the Mid Atlantic states. Slight drizzle too. Springtime is here, but no sunshine.


Rain's not so bad, as long as it's getting warmer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> They won’t open when I click from my camera roll. I get a pin wheel that goes around and around. I have four videos and I’m trying to load the best one.


No, you have to load them onto You Tube first. 
Then just copy and paste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Leeds won for the first time this year! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep!


Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> For those of you who don't know, in The UK, we count magpies when we see them :
> One for sorrow,
> Two for joy,
> Three for a girl,
> Four for a boy,
> Five for silver,
> Six for gold,
> Seven for a secret never to be told.
> Eight for cheese.


Me thinks you mde up 8!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It continues :
> Eight for a wish,
> Nine for a kiss,
> Ten for a bird
> You must not miss,
> Eleven for runshine
> Twelve for rain
> Thirteen for meerkats,
> A bit of a pain.
> 
> 
> So you need twelve.
> Do you have flocks of magpies in South Africa?


According to google we do have Magpies. But it did not mention Cape Town specifically. I will have to look out for them. Generally my eye sight is not that good unless they are in front of me. So my new challenge will be.....spot the magpies.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> The Cybermen want you to live forever.
> So they will take away disease and pain and ageing and death, take away sorrow and grief, misery and all those pesky emotions.
> Upgrade you into a superstrong, emotionless half-machine.
> Doing you a favour.


Hmmm sometimes that can be a good thing but then how would you feel compassion, happiness, love etc. So maybe not.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good early evening, Carol.
> We're both still conscious at this point!


Oh not sure if that is a good sign or not.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good early evening, Carol.
> We're both still conscious at this point!


Good Evening Adam, Good Afternoon and Good Morning. Just covering all my bases.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Dreary, wet, foggy and overcast here in the Mid Atlantic states. Slight drizzle too. Springtime is here, but no sunshine.


Autumn is here in Cape Town. Starting to get colder at night and darker earlier.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was never a home. Lord Astor used this building as offices from where he managed his UK and US property empire
> 
> The Astors lived at Hever Castle not far from me in Kent. The castle was the childhood home of Ann Boleyn who became the second wife of King Henry VIII (she got beheaded)


Even as an office it is still alot of cleaning. Poor Ann. It should have been the king of hearts in Alice in Wonderland seen as how King Henry VIII was so fond of beheading his wives.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Autumn is here in Cape Town. Starting to get colder at night and darker earlier.


So many of us have been complaining it's so cold where we are.Adam should give you many, many points for being a good scout and not rubbing our faces in the nice weather you've been having. It's hard to remember not all of us have the same weather.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leeds won for the first time this year!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I take it that you are talking about football or as we refer to it - soccer?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me thinks you mde up 8!


Linda did say that 8 was for a wish. And we all know what Adam would wish for! Either cheese or something to do with Dr Who. [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So many of us have been complaining it's so cold where we are.Adam should give you many, many points for being a good scout and not rubbing our faces in the nice weather you've been having. It's hard to remember not all of us have the same weather.


Lol. It is wierd seeing you complain about how cold it is and we have been so hot. But I can see the weather is slowly changing. While we are on the subject, Little Rue has her CHE on at night now (changed it on thursday, as could see it getting colder at night) BUT looking at the temp it is showing 22c degrees on cool side and 26c degrees on the warm side. Do you think if I put the CHE inside the enclosure it would keep it warmer? And would be better?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So many of us have been complaining it's so cold where we are.Adam should give you many, many points for being a good scout and not rubbing our faces in the nice weather you've been having. It's hard to remember not all of us have the same weather.


And thank you btw. That is very nice of you to say.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is the second day birthday wish for Wifey:





*عيد ملادك سعيد *
​


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is the second day birthday wish for Wifey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Aaaaahhhh that is such a
Cute one. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is the second day birthday wish for Wifey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Happy second day birthday to wifey.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Leeds won for the first time this year!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unfortunately, Wales lost the rugby. As did England. Swansea lost their football match and Luton scraped a draw in extra time. 

We did get a snowboarding bronze though which means team GB has won the most medals ever at a Winter Olympics. We have 5. We got 4 in both 2014 and 1924. We’re not good at winter sport!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Even as an office it is still alot of cleaning. Poor Ann. It should have been the king of hearts in Alice in Wonderland seen as how King Henry VIII was so fond of beheading his wives.



He only beheaded two. He divorced two as well. 

We learn the order in history as young children: 
Divorced, beheaded, died
Divorced, beheaded, survived


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I take it that you are talking about football or as we refer to it - soccer?



Yes. The great Leeds United Football Club. They ate going through very bad times at the moment


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> He only beheaded two. He divorced two as well.
> 
> We learn the order in history as young children:
> Divorced, beheaded, died
> Divorced, beheaded, survived


I never learned that. And oops I stand corrected. I thought he beheaded them all except for the last one. Good to know the correct info now.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I never learned that. And oops I stand corrected. I thought he beheaded them all except for the last one. Good to know the correct info now.



The first divorce caused the church in England break away from the church in Rome. England became protestant and Henry VIII ordered all the monasteries to be destroyed, keeping their wealth for himself. 

It’s a pretty significant bit of our history that we learn over here. You learn about your own history... although that does involve ours too I suppose. Same in the USA


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I've gotten my husband addicted to the full-metal alchemist series[emoji5]


That was a good one too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The first divorce caused the church in England break away from the church in Rome. England became protestant and Henry VIII ordered all the monasteries to be destroyed, keeping their wealth for themselves.
> 
> It’s a pretty significant bit of our history that we learn over here. You learn about your own history... although that does involve ours too I suppose. Same in the USA


I think we briefly touched on King Henry but it was so far back I don't remember it all very well. I did however remember the bit about him causing the break away from the catholic church and that was how the protestant church came to be. Doesn't the protestant church have a very similar church service to the catholic church except for a few rule changes - for example divorce being allowed?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That was a good one too.


Hi There Dan. How're you doing?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hi There Dan. How're you doing?


I'm ok. Worked a little outside today at the house and now at work. Saturdays are not too bad. Less people and no bosses.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I think we briefly touched on King Henry but it was so far back I don't remember it all very well. I did however remember the bit about him causing the break away from the catholic church and that was how the protestant church came to be. Doesn't the protestant church have a very similar church service to the catholic church except for a few rule changes - for example divorce being allowed?



The services are different. Until relatively recently, Catholic services were conducted in Latin! The Catholic churches are highly decorated with altars for many saints around them. The protestant churches are much simpler without so much focus on the saints.


----------



## JoesMum

So we now have “yellow snow warnings” - causes much sniggering as we all know what makes snow yellow 

Kent, where I live is in the south east - bottom right - of the UK and things could get a bit interesting next week. We don’t get much snow in this part of the UK, so the councils don’t have the equipment to deal with it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So we now have “yellow snow warnings” - causes much sniggering as we all know what makes snow yellow
> 
> Kent, where I live is in the south east - bottom right - of the UK and things could get a bit interesting next week. We don’t get much snow in this part of the UK, so the councils don’t have the equipment to deal with it.
> 
> View attachment 231427
> 
> View attachment 231428
> 
> View attachment 231429
> 
> View attachment 231430
> 
> View attachment 231431
> 
> View attachment 231432


Stay warm and safe.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to be saying Good Night all. Tomorrow is laundry day and my brother-in-laws birthday. So I have to get the laundry done as soon as possible as tea and cake is in the afternoon. Enjoy your Sundays and Not chat/see you tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I am going to be saying Good Night all. Tomorrow is laundry day and my brother-in-laws birthday. So I have to get the laundry done as soon as possible as tea and cake is in the afternoon. Enjoy your Sundays and Not chat/see you tomorrow.


Good night sleep well and have pleasant dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I am going to be saying Good Night all. Tomorrow is laundry day and my brother-in-laws birthday. So I have to get the laundry done as soon as possible as tea and cake is in the afternoon. Enjoy your Sundays and Not chat/see you tomorrow.


Goodnight Carol. Happy birthday to your Brother in law tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Me thinks you mde up 8!


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> According to google we do have Magpies. But it did not mention Cape Town specifically. I will have to look out for them. Generally my eye sight is not that good unless they are in front of me. So my new challenge will be.....spot the magpies.


Well, the thirteen have to be spotted together. 
So perhaps we might have to change the rhyme to, "On or two for rain".


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


Did you say your favorite doctor was the 11th? 

I've been watching more of the 12th and he is growing on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm sometimes that can be a good thing but then how would you feel compassion, happiness, love etc. So maybe not.


As the Doctor says, "When did you last have the pleasure of smelling a flower, watching a sunset, enjoying a well-prepared meal?"
Cyberleader, "These things are irrelevant."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Adam, Good Afternoon and Good Morning. Just covering all my bases.


Good night. 
Sleep tight. 
Expect you're abed by now. 
I've been rather occupied with wifey today, obviously, but hopefully chat more tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Even as an office it is still alot of cleaning. Poor Ann. It should have been the king of hearts in Alice in Wonderland seen as how King Henry VIII was so fond of beheading his wives.


Only two. 
One in three is pretty reasonable for wife beheading, methinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I take it that you are talking about football or as we refer to it - soccer?


You refer to it as soccer there?
(though it is an English word)
Is football the silly game played mainly with the hands?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. It is wierd seeing you complain about how cold it is and we have been so hot. But I can see the weather is slowly changing. While we are on the subject, Little Rue has her CHE on at night now (changed it on thursday, as could see it getting colder at night) BUT looking at the temp it is showing 22c degrees on cool side and 26c degrees on the warm side. Do you think if I put the CHE inside the enclosure it would keep it warmer? And would be better?


I would.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You refer to it as soccer there?
> (though it is an English word)
> Is football the silly game played mainly with the hands?


No. We call it football. We know what soccer means, but no Brit ever calls the game soccer
EDIT Whoops -quoted Adam by mistake.
I didn't know they called it Soccer in SA either


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is the second day birthday wish for Wifey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *عيد ملادك سعيد *
> ​


She is currently "asleep", ahem..
I will pass on the message at a later point. 
But thank you, Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy second day birthday to wifey.


Thank you! 
Will pass the message on when she regains consciousness.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for me to turn in too. Goodnight and sweet dreams when your nighttime reaches you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Unfortunately, Wales lost the rugby. As did England. Swansea lost their football match and Luton scraped a draw in extra time.
> 
> We did get a snowboarding bronze though which means team GB has won the most medals ever at a Winter Olympics. We have 5. We got 4 in both 2014 and 1924. We’re not good at winter sport!


No. 
Despite our moanings we don't get bad enough winters, we don't have the right sort of mountains or snow and we don't cheat enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes. The great Leeds United Football Club. They ate going through very bad times at the moment


Thank you, Linda! 
it's been a long miserable ride, which isn't going to end quite yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Linda!
> it's been a long miserable ride, which isn't going to end quite yet.


I lived near Leeds for long enough to have developed an attachment. I am afraid that, like Luton, the club got taken to pieces by very poor owners. Effectively asset-stripped. They're two of the oldest league clubs around and neither deserved what happened to them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am going to be saying Good Night all. Tomorrow is laundry day and my brother-in-laws birthday. So I have to get the laundry done as soon as possible as tea and cake is in the afternoon. Enjoy your Sundays and Not chat/see you tomorrow.


Nos da.
Say happy birthday to your brother in law from me. 
(wifey and Tidgy are both dozing)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Did you say your favorite doctor was the 11th?
> 
> I've been watching more of the 12th and he is growing on me.


No, I didn't! 
Good afternoon, Dan. 
I love the 11th, but Matt Smith can't do the shouty stuff an occasionally is a bit too silly. 
12th is brilliant,Capaldi could have been the best, but they never wrote him consistently, his character changes each series, as they seek to make him more popular. 
The first, William Hartnell, is my favourite, followed by the first half of the fourth, Tom Baker. .
And next...........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=7&v=gMGiqAYL1Mw


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I didn't!
> Good afternoon, Dan.
> I love the 11th, but Matt Smith can't do the shouty stuff an occasionally is a bit too silly.
> 12th is brilliant,Capaldi could have been the best, but they never wrote him consistently, his character changes each series, as they seek to make him more popular.
> The first, William Hartnell, is my favourite, followed by the first half of the fourth, Tom Baker. .
> And next...........
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=7&v=gMGiqAYL1Mw


Ok cool. I was just wondering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Time for me to turn in too. Goodnight and sweet dreams when your nighttime reaches you


Night night, Linda! 
Sweet dreams of rugby players!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I lived near Leeds for long enough to have developed an attachment. I am afraid that, like Luton, the club got taken to pieces by very poor owners. Effectively asset-stripped. They're two of the oldest league clubs around and neither deserved what happened to them.


Quite. 
But Leeds have got the fan base to eventually recover, not sure that poor Luton have.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 
Happy Birthday wifey !
Have a nice day and all best wishes from me !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Happy Birthday wifey !
> Have a nice day and all best wishes from me !


Hello, Sabine!
wifey has been awoken by your fireworks!
But she says" Aaaaahhhh! Say thank you!"


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Sabine!
> wifey has been awoken by your fireworks!
> But she says" Aaaaahhhh! Say thank you!"


My pleasure !


----------



## DE42




----------



## DE42




----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> But Leeds have got the fan base to eventually recover, not sure that poor Luton have.



Luton actually has a much bigger fan base than you would expect. It still fills Kenilworth Road at home matches (not as big as Elland Road admittedly) and takes 2-3000 fans to away matches even in the darkest days of the Conference. When they were in the Conference, their travelling fans often outnumbered the opposition home fans 

People forget that Luton had 1st division glory days beating Arsenal in the League Cup Final. 

Hark at me, married to a Luton man and knowing their entire history now!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is out. And so is the frost. Ah well. 

Chores today. Laundry, ironing, clean the aquarium and a trip to the tip with some bulky waste.


----------



## JoesMum

Chores complete... Well, there are towels in the tumble dryer, but nothing else on the list.

It is very cold outside. I went out to sort out our bird feeders and froze. And this afternoon I had to hold onto the ladder so JoesDad could sort put some loose cables. That was enough. It looks so lovely and sunny out, but the wind cuts straight through you.

It's very, very quiet in here. I'll stop and give Montgomery a bit of attention. He's looking a bit lost and lonely and in need of a cuddle; poor thing


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


>


One of my favourites


----------



## Yvonne G

Moldy (or the English version, mouldy) cheese!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


>


Unsurprisingly, that's one of my favourites.
And so is this :




Spot the tortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Luton actually has a much bigger fan base than you would expect. It still fills Kenilworth Road at home matches (not as big as Elland Road admittedly) and takes 2-3000 fans to away matches even in the darkest days of the Conference. When they were in the Conference, their travelling fans often outnumbered the opposition home fans
> 
> People forget that Luton had 1st division glory days beating Arsenal in the League Cup Final.
> 
> Hark at me, married to a Luton man and knowing their entire history now!





JoesMum said:


> Luton actually has a much bigger fan base than you would expect. It still fills Kenilworth Road at home matches (not as big as Elland Road admittedly) and takes 2-3000 fans to away matches even in the darkest days of the Conference. When they were in the Conference, their travelling fans often outnumbered the opposition home fans
> 
> People forget that Luton had 1st division glory days beating Arsenal in the League Cup Final.
> 
> Hark at me, married to a Luton man and knowing their entire history now!


Hmmm. 
Luton's average home gate must be less than 10,000
Leeds more than 30,000. 
Quite a difference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out. And so is the frost. Ah well.
> 
> Chores today. Laundry, ironing, clean the aquarium and a trip to the tip with some bulky waste.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
It's wifey's birthday Box today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Chores complete... Well, there are towels in the tumble dryer, but nothing else on the list.
> 
> It is very cold outside. I went out to sort out our bird feeders and froze. And this afternoon I had to hold onto the ladder so JoesDad could sort put some loose cables. That was enough. It looks so lovely and sunny out, but the wind cuts straight through you.
> 
> It's very, very quiet in here. I'll stop and give Montgomery a bit of attention. He's looking a bit lost and lonely and in need of a cuddle; poor thing


I've been cuddling Spiny Norman. 
But it's quite painful, bless him.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> It's wifey's birthday Box today.


Happy birthday box Wifey. I hope you have been suitably spoiled for your birthday


----------



## Yvonne G

For Wifey's Third Birthday day (Box day???):




*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ♪ ♫
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ♫ ♪
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR WIFEY ♪ ♪ ♫
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! ♪ ♪ ♫ ♫*​


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> For Wifey's Third Birthday day (Box day???):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ♪ ♫
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ♫ ♪
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR WIFEY ♪ ♪ ♫
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! ♪ ♪ ♫ ♫*​


I think she's only on day 2 at the moment. So, in the tradition of Boxing Day, it is birthday box.


----------



## JoesMum

I am sat watching the League Cup Final between Arsenal and Manchester City. Unfortunately, Arsenal are playing very badly and losing 3-0 with 10 minutes to go. JoesDad is not happy. I think I can hear Son shouting his annoyance from Bristol


----------



## Bee62

Happy birthday Box wifey!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday everyone


Happy Sunday Noel. How are you and how is your weather ? Here in Germany it is very cold: 14 F at night and 30,2 at day.
My little torts know nothing about cold weather. They sleep in 82,4 warmth .....


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night.
> Sleep tight.
> Expect you're abed by now.
> I've been rather occupied with wifey today, obviously, but hopefully chat more tomorrow.


Happy third Birthday day to Wifey.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You refer to it as soccer there?
> (though it is an English word)
> Is football the silly game played mainly with the hands?


Lol. I think my sister who stays in the UK mentioned to me once that it is called football and not soccer. In SA they always call it soccer. Not reallt sure why it is different.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would.


Today was warmer and laundry day and birthdays. So didn't get a chance. Will have to do it tomorrow. I did however take tinfoil and cover any gaps in the top in the meantime.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think my sister who stays in the UK mentioned to me once that it is called football and not soccer. In SA they always call it soccer. Not reallt sure why it is different.


We, the British, set the rules. It is Association Football. Not soccer 

The alternative is Rugby Football which later divided into Rugby Union and Rugby League. We set the rules for those too


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No. We call it football. We know what soccer means, but no Brit ever calls the game soccer
> EDIT Whoops -quoted Adam by mistake.
> I didn't know they called it Soccer in SA either


Yip. We do. I will find out why.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da.
> Say happy birthday to your brother in law from me.
> (wifey and Tidgy are both dozing)


Thank you and will do.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out. And so is the frost. Ah well.
> 
> Chores today. Laundry, ironing, clean the aquarium and a trip to the tip with some bulky waste.


Good Evening Linda. Hope it all went well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Chores complete... Well, there are towels in the tumble dryer, but nothing else on the list.
> 
> It is very cold outside. I went out to sort out our bird feeders and froze. And this afternoon I had to hold onto the ladder so JoesDad could sort put some loose cables. That was enough. It looks so lovely and sunny out, but the wind cuts straight through you.
> 
> It's very, very quiet in here. I'll stop and give Montgomery a bit of attention. He's looking a bit lost and lonely and in need of a cuddle; poor thing


Just catching up. I should be sleeping but missed my friends. So popping in as quick as can be to catch up and post a reply or two.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday everyone


Happy Sunday back at ya. Hope it is a good one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Late Breaking News/UK 

British fire department has sent six fire engines to incident in city of Leicester after reports of a large explosion

19:19 |There has been a major incident on Hinckley Road, Leicester. All emergency services are currently dealing with this. Carlisle Street and part of Hinckley Road have been closed Please avoid the area.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We, the British, set the rules. It is Association Football. Not soccer
> 
> The alternative is Rugby Football which later divided into Rugby Union and Rugby League. We set the rules for those too


Lol. Didn't know about the rugby rules. But do know that Football is a very English thing. I don't think that there many people who don't know about that. Here in SA the rugby and cricket are the sports most
favoured in SA. Football is also popular but not as much as the rugby and cricket games are.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Late Breaking News/UK
> 
> British fire department has sent six fire engines to incident in city of Leicester after reports of a large explosion
> 
> 19:19 |There has been a major incident on Hinckley Road, Leicester. All emergency services are currently dealing with this. Carlisle Street and part of Hinckley Road have been closed Please avoid the area.


Oh no. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## DE42

Having a hard day. The depression is rough for some reason today


----------



## CarolM

Okay All caught up. I howevet now need to go to sleep otherwise I won't be functioning very well tomorrow at work. And the auditors are busy with my section. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat / see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday box Wifey. I hope you have been suitably spoiled for your birthday


She seems happy. 
So no nose biffings this year.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Late Breaking News/UK
> 
> British fire department has sent six fire engines to incident in city of Leicester after reports of a large explosion
> 
> 19:19 |There has been a major incident on Hinckley Road, Leicester. All emergency services are currently dealing with this. Carlisle Street and part of Hinckley Road have been closed Please avoid the area.


BBC report http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43192909

It's sounding like a gas explosion, but only time will tell


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. Didn't know about the rugby rules. But do know that Football is a very English thing. I don't think that there many people who don't know about that. Here in SA the rugby and cricket are the sports most
> favoured in SA. Football is also popular but not as much as the rugby and cricket games are.


The town of Rugby is here in England. It ahs a very famous private school, Rugby School, where a certain William Webb Ellis is supposed to have picked up a football and run with it... and thus rugby was born.

We are responsible for cricket too. 

The British were very good at inventing sports, exporting them to colonies and then losing comprehensively ever since [emoji849]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> BBC report http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43192909
> 
> It's sounding like a gas explosion, but only time will tell



Press reporting. University Hospitals of Leicester NHS Trust has tweeted four patients taken to Leicester Royal Infirmary from the scene of the explosion are in a "critical condition"


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Having a hard day. The depression is rough for some reason today


 Oh dear. It may be that not being buy at the weekend has given your mind more time to dwell. Let's hope a busy Monday can pull things round for you.

In the meantime, I will offer an electronic hug


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay All caught up. I howevet now need to go to sleep otherwise I won't be functioning very well tomorrow at work. And the auditors are busy with my section. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat / see you tomorrow.


Sleep well Carol. Not see you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am sat watching the League Cup Final between Arsenal and Manchester City. Unfortunately, Arsenal are playing very badly and losing 3-0 with 10 minutes to go. JoesDad is not happy. I think I can hear Son shouting his annoyance from Bristol


Wigan beat Man City this week. 
Arsenal are currently in need of a new manager.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wigan beat Man City this week.
> Arsenal are currently in need of a new manager.


Neither JoesDad nor Son will disagree. Wenger should have taken Alex Ferguson's lead and left at the top.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Happy birthday Box wifey!


wifey says "Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha". etc. 
You get the idea. 
Thank you, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday everyone


Happy Sunday, Noel! 
Not been seeing enough of you, young lady! 
Lovely to hear from you. 
Life good?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. It may be that not being buy at the weekend has given your mind more time to dwell. Let's hope a busy Monday can pull things round for you.
> 
> In the meantime, I will offer an electronic hug


Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy third Birthday day to Wifey.


wifey says, "Bless", but it's only the second day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We, the British, set the rules. It is Association Football. Not soccer
> 
> The alternative is Rugby Football which later divided into Rugby Union and Rugby League. We set the rules for those too


The British did invent and do use the term" soccer". But it is only common tongue, or informal for football. 
What the Americans call football is a distorted version of rugby. What they call baseball is a version of rounders, a game for girls in the UK. Basketball was invented by a Canadian. 
I have just made all my lovely American friends hate me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Late Breaking News/UK
> 
> British fire department has sent six fire engines to incident in city of Leicester after reports of a large explosion
> 
> 19:19 |There has been a major incident on Hinckley Road, Leicester. All emergency services are currently dealing with this. Carlisle Street and part of Hinckley Road have been closed Please avoid the area.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-111594/Explosion-Manhattan.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay All caught up. I howevet now need to go to sleep otherwise I won't be functioning very well tomorrow at work. And the auditors are busy with my section. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat / see you tomorrow.


Nos da! 
May or may not speak tomorrow! 
wifey is plying me with alcohol and I am too weak to resist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Having a hard day. The depression is rough for some reason today


Stick with the program! 
Have a coffee! 
Prod a jellyfish! 
Be kind to a hedgehog! 
And remember we love you!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da!
> May or may not speak tomorrow!
> wifey is plying me with alcohol and I am too weak to resist.


I'll bid you goodnight now then Adam. I shall be turning in shortly soon. I hope the recovery isn't too painful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The town of Rugby is here in England. It ahs a very famous private school, Rugby School, where a certain William Webb Ellis is supposed to have picked up a football and run with it... and thus rugby was born.
> 
> We are responsible for cricket too.
> 
> The British were very good at inventing sports, exporting them to colonies and then losing comprehensively ever since [emoji849]


Yep.
I invented tortoise table tennis and Tidgy (Moroccan) always beats me now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'll bid you goodnight now then Adam. I shall be turning in shortly soon. I hope the recovery isn't too painful


Worst thing is Bora is coming to visit tomorrow. 
You will remember our nice, kind South Korean fiend and excellent student( who twice bled on the sofa). 
She went back to Korea 2 years ago as her mother was sick, has been ill herself, but has just returned to Morocco to live out the rest of her life, hopefully.
(once you've got used to it, it really is the best place to be)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'll bid you goodnight now then Adam. I shall be turning in shortly soon. I hope the recovery isn't too painful


Oh, sorry! 
Nos da, Linda, sweet dreams of University rugby fields ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, since I seem to have gotten a day ahead of myself in the birthday department, I'll just say I hope your birthday is exceptional and the shopping was lovely!! (Wifey)


----------



## Bambam1989

I have spent the majority of the day working on the design for Clunker's new enclosure..
I had one all planned out, and then my hubby says to me "you can't make it that deep, it needs to be able to fit through a door in case we move. Or you can make one to go in the carport, but it will need to be insulated, and you can even make it a tad bigger."
So I scrapped my previous design and started anew..


----------



## DE42

Serious question. How do you change your life to be the way you want it to be and not fall into the same pitfalls over and over and over again?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Serious question. How do you change your life to be the way you want it to be and not fall into the same pitfalls over and over and over again?


To vague of a question. In what way do you want your life to change?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> To vague of a question. In what way do you want your life to change?


My first response is everything. But really what I want to change is my psychological self perspective. Because until I can change that I can not change my life. No matter what I do or where I go if I can't change what's in my head it will not make a difference in my situation.


----------



## Bambam1989

I look at self doubt and depression in a similar way as addiction. It takes determination to stop. Medication helps in some cases with depression but it did nothing for me. It was like bandaging a broken arm without setting the bone straight first.
I had to be honest with myself, all the terrible things that had happened to me could have happened to anyone. There are some things that can't be controlled but others can be.
I still have my family, I am still alive and I DESERVE TO BE HAPPY.
So I thought about it. What is keeping me from being happy? The answer was- myself. It was like I was addicted to the self hate and depression the same way an addict is addicted to a drug. Only without a high. 
It is not good for me, there is no reason to do it but there I am doing it anyway. So I decided to quite. I smile even while I cry sometimes. But I WILL BE HAPPY DAMN IT!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The town of Rugby is here in England. It ahs a very famous private school, Rugby School, where a certain William Webb Ellis is supposed to have picked up a football and run with it... and thus rugby was born.
> 
> We are responsible for cricket too.
> 
> The British were very good at inventing sports, exporting them to colonies and then losing comprehensively ever since [emoji849]


Lol. Good Morning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Having a hard day. The depression is rough for some reason today


Hang in there. Hope you feel better. Big hugs.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says, "Bless", but it's only the second day.


Ha ha ha. Then my wish was a day early. Happy third birthday day to Wifey.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I look at self doubt and depression in a similar way as addiction. It takes determination to stop. Medication helps in some cases with depression but it did nothing for me. It was like bandaging a broken arm without setting the bone straight first.
> I had to be honest with myself, all the terrible things that had happened to me could have happened to anyone. There are some things that can't be controlled but others can be.
> I still have my family, I am still alive and I DESERVE TO BE HAPPY.
> So I thought about it. What is keeping me from being happy? The answer was- myself. It was like I was addicted to the self hate and depression the same way an addict is addicted to a drug. Only without a high.
> It is not good for me, there is no reason to do it but there I am doing it anyway. So I decided to quite. I smile even while I cry sometimes. But I WILL BE HAPPY DAMN IT!


Very nicely put.


----------



## CarolM

A Very Good Morning Everyone. Have an awesome Monday and chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> My first response is everything. But really what I want to change is my psychological self perspective. Because until I can change that I can not change my life. No matter what I do or where I go if I can't change what's in my head it will not make a difference in my situation.



The problem with depression is that it is a mental illness. 

I know. I have been there and come out the other side fortunately. 

It’s not something you can just snap out of or think your way through. It doesn’t just go away by thinking happy thoughts. Like any illness, you need help to fix it. 

Depression is a nasty illness. It tells you there’s no way through. That nobody else can help you. It doesn’t give you a break. However, you have made the first important step by admitting things have to change. 

So here in the UK, I would insist someone gets medical help. I know things are complicated by your Crohn’s, but a course of medication, properly managed by a doctor, can make a massive difference. Yes, they’re addictive. However, you can be managed off them... I was; I was on meds for about 12 months start to finish. 

The meds give you the space to breathe. My husband said it made me “act normally”. I don’t doubt it saved our marriage... this was over 20 years ago. 

Next you need some kind of counselling. Someone to talk to. What mental health charities do you have in the USA? They will have counsellors, support groups and some have telephone and Internet based counsellors. 

This is MIND’s website. They’re a British charity, but their website will give you an insight into what might help you
https://www.mind.org.uk/information-support/

The other place to look is your college. It’s not unusual for students to have mental health issues. Here, all colleges and universities will have student support services that deal with everything from landlord problems to physical disability via mental health and can direct students to people that can help them. I will be surprised if there’s nothing at your college.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. Good Morning Linda.





CarolM said:


> A Very Good Morning Everyone. Have an awesome Monday and chat later.



Good morning all. The sun is still out, the sky is mostly blue and there are just a few snowflakes falling. Which way will the weather turn, I wonder?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> The problem with depression is that it is a mental illness.
> 
> I know. I have been there and come out the other side fortunately.
> 
> It’s not something you can just snap out of or think your way through. It doesn’t just go away by thinking happy thoughts. Like any illness, you need help to fix it.
> 
> Depression is a nasty illness. It tells you there’s no way through. That nobody else can help you. It doesn’t give you a break. However, you have made the first important step by admitting things have to change.
> 
> So here in the UK, I would insist someone gets medical help. I know things are complicated by your Crohn’s, but a course of medication, properly managed by a doctor, can make a massive difference. Yes, they’re addictive. However, you can be managed off them... I was; I was on meds for about 12 months start to finish.
> 
> The meds give you the space to breathe. My husband said it made me “act normally”. I don’t doubt it saved our marriage... this was over 20 years ago.
> 
> Next you need some kind of counselling. Someone to talk to. What mental health charities do you have in the USA? They will have counsellors, support groups and some have telephone and Internet based counsellors.
> 
> This is MIND’s website. They’re a British charity, but their website will give you an insight into what might help you
> https://www.mind.org.uk/information-support/
> 
> The other place to look is your college. It’s not unusual for students to have mental health issues. Here, all colleges and universities will have student support services that deal with everything from landlord problems to physical disability via mental health and can direct students to people that can help them. I will be surprised if there’s nothing at your college.


I'm hesitant with drugs because when I was put on them once instead of helping me it made me suicidal, even more so than normal and I tried to kill myself. I was placed into a stabilization unit for 3 days while they got the drugs out of my system. I've also been to four different concealers and while they may have helped a little I can't see much of a big change from them unfortunately. By the 3rd visit I could predict everything that they where going to say. 
The college I goto does have someone but they are just grad students "getting their hours in" as one told me once. 

I don't mean to sound pessimistic but I guess with the depression that's normal lol. 

Here is something else about me. When I do hear about a group that I could go to for this or that most of the time I don't because I'm afaid. I gave social anxiety and tend to isolate myself. That breads the depression and causes me to believe that there is something wrong with me that people do not like me. But in reality I do it too myself. I have walls of lies that i have told myself for so long that I believe them. 

The worse part about all of this is that when I step back and really tale a deep look at myself I can see all of it and how screwed up I am. But I don't know how it change those things about myself. I'll try and within a few weeks I usually end up curled up in a ball having a mental breakdown.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I'm hesitant with drugs because when I was put on them once instead of helping me it made me suicidal, even more so than normal and I tried to kill myself. I was placed into a stabilization unit for 3 days while they got the drugs out of my system.


There are different drugs and some are not recommended for young people because they can cause suicidal thought. Understanding of the drugs is changing rapidly. Just because one was bad for you doesn’t mean there isn’t one that will work. 


> I've also been to four different counsellors and while they may have helped a little I can't see much of a big change from them unfortunately. By the 3rd visit I could predict everything that they where going to say.
> The college I goto does have someone but they are just grad students "getting their hours in" as one told me once.


Counselling alone is unlikely to be enough. Take a look at that MIND website to see all the therapies that can help. 


> I don't mean to sound pessimistic but I guess with the depression that's normal lol.


It sure is the depression talking 


> Here is something else about me. When I do hear about a group that I could go to for this or that most of the time I don't because I'm afaid. I gave social anxiety and tend to isolate myself. That breads the depression and causes me to believe that there is something wrong with me that people do not like me. But in reality I do it too myself. I have walls of lies that i have told myself for so long that I believe them.
> 
> The worse part about all of this is that when I step back and really tale a deep look at myself I can see all of it and how screwed up I am. But I don't know how it change those things about myself. I'll try and within a few weeks I usually end up curled up in a ball having a mental breakdown.


And this is why you need help. What you have said is all your depression talking. You cannot fix this alone. You do need to go back and get proper medical help. 

Find your local version of MIND. There will be charities both at State and National level

I found these links:
https://www.nami.org/Find-Support
https://www.nami.org/Local-NAMI?state=TN
http://namitn.org/


----------



## DE42

Thanks.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I have spent the majority of the day working on the design for Clunker's new enclosure..
> I had one all planned out, and then my hubby says to me "you can't make it that deep, it needs to be able to fit through a door in case we move. Or you can make one to go in the carport, but it will need to be insulated, and you can even make it a tad bigger."
> So I scrapped my previous design and started anew..


It is never too late .... for new ideas. Hello BamBam.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Serious question. How do you change your life to be the way you want it to be and not fall into the same pitfalls over and over and over again?


I`ve asked you several times what you are interested in, but you haven`t answered my question. When you are interested in things that you can share with other people in a club or society go there and join. It should be easier to make new friends there. 
Be the man you are. Don`t try to hide your problems and fears behind a mask. When you talk with friendly people they will understand you and take you just the way you are and believe me, that`s the best way- to be what you are, not pretending what you want to be.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My first response is everything. But really what I want to change is my psychological self perspective. Because until I can change that I can not change my life. No matter what I do or where I go if I can't change what's in my head it will not make a difference in my situation.



You try to force changes that can`t be forced easy. Changes that maybe cannot be changed by yourself alone.
Do you want to make new friends ? Go out and find them as I advised you. In societies or clubs, or when you walk your dogs... LOL ! Do you know that dogs are the best way to get in contact with new people, often females ???

Friendship of people will change your psychological self perspective. That is the way it should go, not the other way round.

You see yourself in such a negativ way that you are at present unable to change this point of view by yourself.

BUT YOU ARE NOT NEGATIVE IN ANY THING !

You are young, good looking, have employment and a house. You make jokes and you are funny. You love animals. There are sure a lot of points I forgot and can be added !
This is the Dan I know from this forum. There are no negative things I can rember. Health problems don`t count because show me one person without any health problems.
People who reject other people because of health problems are stupid and have never thought about that the next day they could have health problems too.
I am living with a disabled man. It is sometimes not easy but it is no reason to reject him for his problems.

They only thing you need is more self-confidence. You must learn that people have to take you the way you are. There is no reason that you change yourself for other people. They should love you or they should leave you.
Real friends would not leave you, they will love you.
It is a long rough way to get more self-confidence, I know. I told you that I have to learn it the rough way too when I was young, but I learned it. I am what I am, and you are what you are: A nice and handsome young man !

You might say it is easy to write: Make new friends. Yeah, you are right. It is easy to write and hard to do. But you are the only one that can do it for you. Nobody else !
Go out, visit museems, expositions, anything that will be interesting for you.
Sitting in the four walls of your house and fighting with bad thoughts can`t help you.
Go out and say to yourself : Here I am. Who wants to know me and take me the way I am ?
Do it ! Take all your courage and do it ! Be yourself !


----------



## CarolM

Hi Sabine
How are you doing? Haven't seen you in the CDR for a few days.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Sabine
> How are you doing? Haven't seen you in the CDR for a few days.


I was there but not posting because I have to work. Now I am free of work for the next 3 days. 
Life is good, as to speak with Adam`s words.
Thank you for missing me Carol


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> It is never too late .... for new ideas. Hello BamBam.


Hello Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

Haven’t even started wading through the last 690 (!) posts, but: *Hi, I’m back!* 
Here’s my new friend from Tivoli in Copenhagen - my green eyed monster:


So, the last I read was something about giving fish a bubbly bath by mixing champagne and dishwasher liquid... or was it about drying cats in a microwave? Anyway, what did I miss?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Haven’t even started wading through the last 690 (!) posts, but: *Hi, I’m back!*
> Here’s my new friend from Tivoli in Copenhagen - my green eyed monster:
> View attachment 231572
> 
> So, the last I read was something about giving fish a bubbly bath by mixing champagne and dishwasher liquid... or was it about drying cats in a microwave? Anyway, what did I miss?



Welcome back Lena... If that was the conversation Sabine and I had then it went on a bit [emoji23]

We’re on Day 3 of Wifey’s birthday.

Sabine’s been busy but also made it back today  * waves to Sabine [emoji112] *

It’s been quite quiet over the weekend, but I did post a few postcards. 

How is the weather where you are? (And Sabine for that matter) You are both between us and Russia where our bitter East wind is coming from. 

We have had snow showers on and off all day. It is COLD!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Lena... If that was the conversation Sabine and I had then it went on a bit [emoji23]
> 
> We’re on Day 3 of Wifey’s birthday.
> 
> Sabine’s been busy but also made it back today  * waves to Sabine [emoji112] *
> 
> It’s been quite quiet over the weekend, but I did post a few postcards.
> 
> How is the weather where you are? (And Sabine for that matter) You are both between us and Russia where our bitter East wind is coming from.
> 
> We have had snow showers on and off all day. It is COLD!



Thank you for the update, Linda!
Happy 3rd Day of Birthday, Wifey ! 
I’ll check the postcards in a little bit. Our night temps have dropped to -9C, the coldest I have seen both in 2014-2015 and this time around. There’s some snow in the forecast but for now it’s just clear and super cold.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for the update, Linda!
> Happy 3rd Day of Birthday, Wifey !
> I’ll check the postcards in a little bit. Our night temps have dropped to -9C, the coldest I have seen both in 2014-2015 and this time around. There’s some snow in the forecast but for now it’s just clear and super cold.



Super cold here too. High of zero Celsius (“feels like” -5°C) today. We are headed for -6°C tonight... I don’t intend to find out what that feels like


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> He only beheaded two. He divorced two as well.
> 
> We learn the order in history as young children:
> Divorced, beheaded, died
> Divorced, beheaded, survived



That’s a cheery lesson for young children!


----------



## Yvonne G

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> That’s a cheery lesson for young children!


I think most children have a gruesome streak. 

There's a humorous series of children's history books called Horrible Histories that plays on this. Kids love them!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Beef Stroganoff


Not tonight. Thai prawn curry for us


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Beef Stroganoff


Had that one day last week..


----------



## JoesMum

A zoo near us has posted this photo of Meerkats keeping warm. I think the one on the lamp might be called Adam


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I was there but not posting because I have to work. Now I am free of work for the next 3 days.
> Life is good, as to speak with Adam`s words.
> Thank you for missing me Carol


I always miss my friends. And glad it was just work keeping you away.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Haven’t even started wading through the last 690 (!) posts, but: *Hi, I’m back!*
> Here’s my new friend from Tivoli in Copenhagen - my green eyed monster:
> View attachment 231572
> 
> So, the last I read was something about giving fish a bubbly bath by mixing champagne and dishwasher liquid... or was it about drying cats in a microwave? Anyway, what did I miss?


Wow. That looks so real. It's not real right? Missed you lots.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Lena... If that was the conversation Sabine and I had then it went on a bit [emoji23]
> 
> We’re on Day 3 of Wifey’s birthday.
> 
> Sabine’s been busy but also made it back today  * waves to Sabine [emoji112] *
> 
> It’s been quite quiet over the weekend, but I did post a few postcards.
> 
> How is the weather where you are? (And Sabine for that matter) You are both between us and Russia where our bitter East wind is coming from.
> 
> We have had snow showers on and off all day. It is COLD!


Hi Linda. 
Today was cold in the morning and hot during the day. Need to start wearing clothes to keep warm in the morning and take off during the day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for the update, Linda!
> Happy 3rd Day of Birthday, Wifey !
> I’ll check the postcards in a little bit. Our night temps have dropped to -9C, the coldest I have seen both in 2014-2015 and this time around. There’s some snow in the forecast but for now it’s just clear and super cold.


Keep warm everyone.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Super cold here too. High of zero Celsius (“feels like” -5°C) today. We are headed for -6°C tonight... I don’t intend to find out what that feels like


Soon you will all have sunshine and warmth.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Beef Stroganoff


Hmm nice. But swop the beef for chicken. Yummy.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Not tonight. Thai prawn curry for us


I'm having potato lasagna. It tases much better than it sounds


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having potato lasagna. It tases much better than it sounds



Sounds like excellent comfort food for a chilly evening to me


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having potato lasagna. It tases much better than it sounds


How do you make potato lasgne?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A zoo near us has posted this photo of Meerkats keeping warm. I think the one on the lamp might be called Adam
> View attachment 231587


I think the one on the floor looks more like Adam. It has a naughty face.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Haven’t even started wading through the last 690 (!) posts, but: *Hi, I’m back!*
> Here’s my new friend from Tivoli in Copenhagen - my green eyed monster:
> View attachment 231572
> 
> So, the last I read was something about giving fish a bubbly bath by mixing champagne and dishwasher liquid... or was it about drying cats in a microwave? Anyway, what did I miss?


*SILLYNESS !* You missed the sillyness of the CDR ! Glad you are back Lena !
The green eyed monster is beautiful. How was your jorney and your guests ?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Beef Stroganoff



My mother-in-law! 
Hello, Yvonne


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A zoo near us has posted this photo of Meerkats keeping warm. I think the one on the lamp might be called Adam
> View attachment 231587



Are the pink ones smeared in blood?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow. That looks so real. It's not real right? Missed you lots.



Hmm. Last time I checked it felt a little...wooden. Could that be from the cold?
Missed you too!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Are the pink ones smeared in blood?


I think (hope) that's the infra red light. It looks like they're too cold to cause mischief!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Soon you will all have sunshine and warmth.



If two months can be described as “soon”


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *SILLYNESS !* You missed the sillyness of the CDR ! Glad you are back Lena !
> The green eyed monster is beautiful. How was your jorney and your guests ?



Staying away from the silliness of the CDR is not healthy. Missed you all. 
My guests left today. It was a surprisingly positive and peaceful week. Not at all what I expected.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I think (hope) that's the infra red light. It looks like they're too cold to cause mischief!



Oh, they’re cold-blooded enough! Er, you know what I mean 
(They do look cute though.)


----------



## Kristoff

A bit of Murakami and bedtime for me. Hope to not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Lena... If that was the conversation Sabine and I had then it went on a bit [emoji23]
> 
> We’re on Day 3 of Wifey’s birthday.
> 
> Sabine’s been busy but also made it back today  * waves to Sabine [emoji112] *
> 
> It’s been quite quiet over the weekend, but I did post a few postcards.
> 
> How is the weather where you are? (And Sabine for that matter) You are both between us and Russia where our bitter East wind is coming from.
> 
> We have had snow showers on and off all day. It is COLD!


Hi Linda. I am back too.
The weather is cold. -10 C at night and -3 C at day. It began to snow 2 hours ago when I was shopping food for people and pets. The wind makes it colder too. My cats have to stay indoor because I don`t want to take my money to the VET when they get a cold. 
Wednesday could be the coldest day, so they say with -14 C. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!! I want a little bit of spring please. Only a little bit .....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Beef Stroganoff


and VODKA !


----------



## JoesMum

It looks like this cold spell will last until Friday at least 

You have it colder than us in Kent. Parts of the UK are forecast -15C tonight. 

I don't blame you for keeping the cats in.


It's snowing steadily here now


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I always miss my friends. And glad it was just work keeping you away.



Thanks


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A bit of Murakami and bedtime for me. Hope to not see you all tomorrow.


Don`t forget to read all the 690 posts ! They are very important !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hmm. Last time I checked it felt a little...wooden. Could that be from the cold?
> Missed you too!


Lol. By the sounds of your temps I think it totally is from the cold.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> and VODKA !


Yes! Vodka!!
I like vodka!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If two months can be described as “soon”


Well seasons here are. Spring: Sept. Oct. Nov. Summer: Dec. Jan. Feb. Autumn: March. April. May. Winter: June. July. August. Sooooo yours should be the opposite to us right. So your Spring: March. April. May. Summer: June. July. August. Autumn: Sept. Oct. Nov. Winter: Dec. Jan. Feb.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Staying away from the silliness of the CDR is not healthy. Missed you all.
> My guests left today. It was a surprisingly positive and peaceful week. Not at all what I expected.


Was it only a week? Felt much longer. Also missing Bea. But Bea is taking a time out to deal with necessities and Jacques. I wonder how Jacques is doing. I hope it is all okay as the last we heard Jacques was back with the Vet as her Blood count showing infection was still too high. [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A bit of Murakami and bedtime for me. Hope to not see you all tomorrow.


Night night. Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Linda. I am back too.
> The weather is cold. -10 C at night and -3 C at day. It began to snow 2 hours ago when I was shopping food for people and pets. The wind makes it colder too. My cats have to stay indoor because I don`t want to take my money to the VET when they get a cold.
> Wednesday could be the coldest day, so they say with -14 C.
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!! I want a little bit of spring please. Only a little bit .....


Oooohhh that is cold. Sending warm thoughts to keep you and pets warm. In fact I am sending warm thoughts to all, to keep you all warm.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It looks like this cold spell will last until Friday at least
> 
> You have it colder than us in Kent. Parts of the UK are forecast -15C tonight.
> 
> I don't blame you for keeping the cats in.
> 
> 
> It's snowing steadily here now


Brrrrrr. I am getting cold. Quick get a big blanket so we can share and get warm.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes! Vodka!!
> I like vodka!


I don`t, but when I hear Stroganoff I think of vodka.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oooohhh that is cold. Sending warm thoughts to keep you and pets warm. In fact I am sending warm thoughts to all, to keep you all warm.


Thank you for your warm thoughts, they are appreciated these times !
But I have enough wood for the woodstove and hopefully enough heating oil for the central heating, so I say: Come on you nasty, creepy winter and I will fight you until your very end .....


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having potato lasagna. It tases much better than it sounds


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> If two months can be described as “soon”


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Brrrrrr. I am getting cold. Quick get a big blanket so we can share and get warm.


Sounds like a plan to me. I think the wool spider (if she exists) has left a few freshly knitted ones in corner 3. Perhaps the leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute could bring us some hot chocolate too.


----------



## Bee62

jaizei said:


>


Good evening !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for your warm thoughts, they are appreciated these times !
> But I have enough wood for the woodstove and hopefully enough heating oil for the central heating, so I say: Come on you nasty, creepy winter and I will fight you until your very end .....


Never give up and never give in.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I think the wool spider (if she exists) has left a few freshly knitted ones in corner 3. Perhaps the leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute could bring us some hot chocolate too.


That`s mean. I would like to have hot chocalate too, but I am on diet ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Never give up and never give in.


That`ll be my devise ! Right !


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


>


Whahaha. Apparently stick em in a lasagne too.!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I think the wool spider (if she exists) has left a few freshly knitted ones in corner 3. Perhaps the leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute could bring us some hot chocolate too.


Mmmmmm. With teeny tiny marshmallows in it. Yummmyy


----------



## Bee62

I take a short break for a little snack.....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I take a short break for a little snack.....


Don't overdo the protein. Hee hee.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Don't overdo the protein. Hee hee.


----------



## CarolM

Well. That is me for the night. Going to quickly check Rue's night temps then off to bed and sleep. Good night all and sleep tight. Keep warm and safe and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Momof4

I have some reading to do! I’m so out of the loop!
Hugs to you DE42. 

Adam, here are two elephant videos. Not as exciting as I remember it’s better than just watching them stand and eat.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well. That is me for the night. Going to quickly check Rue's night temps then off to bed and sleep. Good night all and sleep tight. Keep warm and safe and pleasant dreams.


Sleep well and cosily. Not see you tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I have some reading to do! I’m so out of the loop!
> Hugs to you DE42.
> 
> Adam, here are two elephant videos. Not as exciting as I remember it’s better than just watching them stand and eat.


They're really enjoying that !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well. That is me for the night. Going to quickly check Rue's night temps then off to bed and sleep. Good night all and sleep tight. Keep warm and safe and pleasant dreams.


You too ! Good night my friend and sleep well.


----------



## JoesMum

It's my turn to head for bed now. I might need these knitted bed socks I found in corner 5. The wool spider (if she exists) is very thoughtful


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It's my turn to head for bed now. I might need these knitted bed socks I found in corner 5. The wool spider (if she exists) is very thoughtful


Good night and stay warm in your bed. The knitted bed socks should help.
Do your socks look like that:


----------



## JoesMum

Mine are purple!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Mine are purple!
> View attachment 231594


Oh nice, but don`t dream of the one horned one eyed purple people eater ....When that monster see your socks looking out of your bedspreat. LOL !


----------



## DE42

I have an appointment to see a counselor at the college.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I have an appointment to see a counselor at the college.


Sorry for asking so stupid, but what is the counselors job ? Can you please explain it that I do understand ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for asking so stupid, but what is the counselors job ? Can you please explain it that I do understand ?


She is the resident full time psychologist at the college. Counselor just sounds less daunting and can make students feel more comfortable with coming in and talking. She functions as a therapist mainly. For prescriptions I'd have to see a medical doctor or a psychiatrist that can write them.


----------



## DE42

Look at this cute guy. 
Not $15,000 cute but cute.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> She is the resident full time psychologist at the college. Counselor just sounds less daunting and can make students feel more comfortable with coming in and talking. She functions as a therapist mainly. For prescriptions I'd have to see a medical doctor or a psychiatrist that can write them.


It's good your going. I hope it will help. [emoji106]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Look at this cute guy.
> Not $15,000 cute but cute.
> View attachment 231595
> View attachment 231596
> View attachment 231597


Yes very cute. Too bad their skin is so sensitive to the sun.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes very cute. Too bad their skin is so sensitive to the sun.


Yeah but would they be as sensitive as the silkie breaded Dragons that have no scales I wonder?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Yeah but would they be as sensitive as the silkie breaded Dragons that have no scales I wonder?


I do not know. They even have scaleless snakes too. It's almost scary the amount we have managed to alter these animals. In the wild these creatures would have been naturally culled before being able to reproduce. In captivity we encourage the mutations, often by inbreeding. I wonder what kinds of health issues they have on the inside that we don't see...


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I do not know. They even have scaleless snakes too. It's almost scary the amount we have managed to alter these animals. In the wild these creatures would have been naturally culled before being able to reproduce. In captivity we encourage the mutations, often by inbreeding. I wonder what kinds of health issues they have on the inside that we don't see...


This is true and if you want to see some extreme examples of this just look at fancy goldfish.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> She is the resident full time psychologist at the college. Counselor just sounds less daunting and can make students feel more comfortable with coming in and talking. She functions as a therapist mainly. For prescriptions I'd have to see a medical doctor or a psychiatrist that can write them.


That you have made this appointment is a good start to get rid of your depressions. Well done ! I am proud of you.
To make the first step is hard to do, I think. Good you made it.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That you have made this appointment is a good start to get rid of your depressions. Well done ! I am proud of you.
> To make the first step is hard to do, I think. Good you made it.


Thanks. I'm going to talk to her about meds. See what she thinks might work to help me


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Look at this cute guy.
> Not $15,000 cute but cute.
> View attachment 231595
> View attachment 231596
> View attachment 231597


Oh no ! It maybe look cute but it is a poor creature. Being an albino tort but needing sun to survive ( producing vitamin D3 from taking UVB ) is not a good constellation.
I would never buy such a poor thing. It could be that it has a very short life.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! It maybe look cute but it is a poor creature. Being an albino tort but needing sun to survive ( producing vitamin D3 from taking UVB ) is not a good constellation.
> I would never buy such a poor thing. It could be that it has a very short life.


I know with the bearded dragons you can use a sun screen and supplement some of the d3 with calcium +d3 powder. Is this not an option with torts? I don't know. 

I agree it's beat not to buy them and not encourage the specialty breeding of these animals but if someone has one there must be a way to compensate for the issues that are a result of the albinoism.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to talk to her about meds. See what she thinks might work to help me


Can you ask her if there are groups to talk about your depressions too ? Only meds will not solve your depressions me thinks, but I am no doctor. You need to talk with people that are in the same situation like you and to talk with people which were able to get better, to feel better. You know what I mean ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Can you ask her if there are groups to talk about your depressions too ? Only meds will not solve your depressions me thinks, but I am no doctor. You need to talk with people that are in the same situation like you and to talk with people which were able to get better, to feel better. You know what I mean ?


Like an alcoholics anonymous but with depression.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I know with the bearded dragons you can use a sun screen and supplement some of the d3 with calcium +d3 powder. Is this not an option with torts? I don't know.
> 
> I agree it's beat not to buy them and not encourage the specialty breeding of these animals but if someone has one there must be a way to compensate for the issues that are a result of the albinoism.


It might work with tortoises too, but why should I buy an animal that is obviously not able to survive in his natural habitat because it is negativ modified by a breeder that only wants to earn a lot of money ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> It might work with tortoises too, but why should I buy an animal that is obviously not able to survive in his natural habitat because it is negativ modified by a breeder that only wants to earn a lot of money ?


I agree with you. That why I never owned a silk-back bearded dragon even though I like them estetically.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Like an alcoholics anonymous but with depression.


Yes. A group of people who suffer under their depressions like you. Talking about problems can be helpful to ease the problems.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Yes. A group of people who suffer under their depressions like you. Talking about problems can be helpful to ease the problems.


I've never done a group session before to be honest.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I agree with you. That why I never owned a silk-back bearded dragon even though I like them estetically.


How does such a dragon look like ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I've never done a group session before to be honest.


A group session can be very helpful. It is worth to try it, I think.
Would you have fear talking about your depressions/problems to a group of people you don`t know ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> How does such a dragon look like ?


They have no scales so that are soft to the touch and their colors pop even more.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> A group session can be very helpful. It is worth to try it, I think.
> Would you have fear talking about your depressions/problems to a group of people you don`t know ?


Well I have on here. Though it would be more daunting in person.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> They have no scales so that are soft to the touch and their colors pop even more.
> View attachment 231599


Yes they do have a more vibrant look to them. Never seen one in person though. I got to handle a scaleless snake before, I found it unnerving, similar feel as human skin! I like snakes with their scales[emoji216]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They have no scales so that are soft to the touch and their colors pop even more.
> View attachment 231599


The Beardie on the pic is beautiful. I can imagine that you like such a pet. I have not known that they have no scales. 
I like these little "dragons" too. @Laura1412 has one. A bearded dragon and his name is "Sid". LOL !
Do you know "Ice Age" the movies ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> The Beardie on the pic is beautiful. I can imagine that you like such a pet. I have not known that they have no scales.
> I like these little "dragons" too. @Laura1412 has one. A bearded dragon and his name is "Sid". LOL !
> Do you know "Ice Age" the movies ?


Yes. Sid is the sloth, correct?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> The Beardie on the pic is beautiful. I can imagine that you like such a pet. I have not known that they have no scales.
> I like these little "dragons" too. @Laura1412 has one. A bearded dragon and his name is "Sid". LOL !
> Do you know "Ice Age" the movies ?


I had a leather back bearded dragon. Smaller smoother scales but not scaleless.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well I have on here. Though it would be more daunting in person.


You should not be discouraged. In such a group all people have the same problem and will understand you well. Like we do here.
I am wishing so much that you can pull yourself out of the swamp of depressions, but like I wrote: You must pull yourselve out. With the help of some other people, but you are the only one who can do it.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. Sid is the sloth, correct?


YES !!!!! 10 points and a lot of cheese, because Adam is absent


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I had a leather back bearded dragon. Smaller smoother scales but not scaleless.


What happend to him ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> What happend to him ?


I gave him up along with all my reptiles when I had my surgery. I could not care for them then.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I gave him up along with all my reptiles when I had my surgery. I could not care for them then.


Oh, I don`t know that you have had reptiles. What species ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I don`t know that you have had reptiles. What species ?


I had two bearded dragons, a male and a female (separate). I also had three leopard geckos, and a cornsnake. 

Now I have two chested geckos. Again separate. 

Most reptiles are NOT communal unfortunately.


----------



## DE42

Right now I'm debating between a diamond back or painted turtle. Though I'm leaning painted.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I had two bearded dragons, a male and a female (separate). I also had three leopard geckos, and a cornsnake.
> 
> Now I have two chested geckos. Again separate.
> 
> Most reptiles are NOT communal unfortunately.


Ah, I never read that you have geckos. Do you have some pics of them ?
Do you came to this thread over Gecko Talk ?
You need a tortoise.... I think. What do you think about keeping a tort ?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I had two bearded dragons, a male and a female (separate). I also had three leopard geckos, and a cornsnake.
> 
> Now I have two chested geckos. Again separate.
> 
> Most reptiles are NOT communal unfortunately.


The only other reptile that I have besides Clunker (sulcata almost 6months old) is a 13year old leopard gecko.
Did you ever try making your own 3d backgrounds for your geckos? I am in the process of making my first.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The only other reptile that I have besides Clunker (sulcata almost 6months old) is a 13year old leopard gecko.
> Did you ever try making your own 3d backgrounds for your geckos? I am in the process of making my first.


You mean a landscape / background looking like rocks for example ?


----------



## Bee62

I am back in a few minutes. Have to change the PC.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> You mean a landscape / background looking like rocks for example ?


Yes, they look like rocks, trees or a combination. They are usually made of styrofoam and then coated.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Ah, I never read that you have geckos. Do you have some pics of them ?
> Do you came to this thread over Gecko Talk ?
> You need a tortoise.... I think. What do you think about keeping a tort ?


I came here over a year ago I think. I'm not sure. But at the time I was thinking about getting a tort and decided in the end not to. For two reasons really. One I did not realize how much space they needed and was thinking about something for my 80 gallon tank lol. And two if I was going to get one and need a large possibly outdoors pen then I'd wait until after I move.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> The only other reptile that I have besides Clunker (sulcata almost 6months old) is a 13year old leopard gecko.
> Did you ever try making your own 3d backgrounds for your geckos? I am in the process of making my first.


I'll dig up some pics. I grew a background. Pure bio all the way.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'll dig up some pics. I grew a background. Pure bio all the way.


That would be neat. I'll have to upload a picture of mine once I'm done. I can't finish it until temps outside warm up again. It is my first so it is nothing special.
My poor gecko is almost blind and so she won't be able to enjoy a more complicated background anyways.
It will give me a little experience with making them before I tackle a larger project I'm planning.


----------



## DE42

Ok so I looked up some old threads and took some screen shots. 

My dragons. 
View attachment 231601



Leos. (Not bioactive)







My older crested gecko and terrarium.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Ok so I looked up some old threads and took some screen shots.
> 
> My dragons.
> View attachment 231601
> View attachment 231602
> 
> 
> Leos. (Not bioactive)
> View attachment 231603
> View attachment 231604
> View attachment 231605
> View attachment 231606
> View attachment 231607
> 
> 
> My older crested gecko and terrarium.
> View attachment 231608
> View attachment 231609
> View attachment 231610
> View attachment 231611
> View attachment 231612
> View attachment 231613
> View attachment 231614


Very lovely!


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Very lovely!


Thanks


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I came here over a year ago I think. I'm not sure. But at the time I was thinking about getting a tort and decided in the end not to. For two reasons really. One I did not realize how much space they needed and was thinking about something for my 80 gallon tank lol. And two if I was going to get one and need a large possibly outdoors pen then I'd wait until after I move.


Maybe after you have moved. With a house and a garden it should be easy to keep a tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ok so I looked up some old threads and took some screen shots.
> 
> My dragons.
> View attachment 231601
> View attachment 231602
> 
> 
> Leos. (Not bioactive)
> View attachment 231603
> View attachment 231604
> View attachment 231605
> View attachment 231606
> View attachment 231607
> 
> 
> My older crested gecko and terrarium.
> View attachment 231608
> View attachment 231609
> View attachment 231610
> View attachment 231611
> View attachment 231612
> View attachment 231613
> View attachment 231614


Beautiful little "dragons". Is it true that bearded dragons can become very tame and sometimes "cuddly" ?
Edit: The enclosures of your geckos are beautiful too with the lot of plants !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful little "dragons". Is it true that bearded dragons can become very tame and sometimes "cuddly" ?


I have heard the same.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful little "dragons". Is it true that bearded dragons can become very tame and sometimes "cuddly" ?
> Edit: The enclosures of your geckos are beautiful too with the lot of plants !


My two where very tame and loved it when i gave them bath time and scrubbed when with a toothbrush. They would sit on my arm, shoulder, and leg for hours and liked getting petted. They also really liked it when I'd take them for a walk outside. (That was them on my shoulder as I walked around outside in the yard.) Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My two where very tame and loved it when i gave them bath time and scrubbed when with a toothbrush. They would sit on my name, shoulder, and leg for hours and liked getting petted. They also really liked it when I'd take them for a walk outside. (That was them on my shoulder as I walked around outside in the yard.) Lol


Funny that a reptile can get so tame and attached to humans. Interesting animals the bearded dragons. 
Oh no, not for you ( sorry, but I have to speak with myself ) You have enough animals ! Yes Bee you are right....


----------



## Bee62

Here is a German reptile seller. He has tortoises that I would like to have, but the price is high and I have heard that they are not as healthy as the seller wants to represent them.
https://www.ms-reptilien.de/tierbestand/


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> My two where very tame and loved it when i gave them bath time and scrubbed when with a toothbrush. They would sit on my arm, shoulder, and leg for hours and liked getting petted. They also really liked it when I'd take them for a walk outside. (That was them on my shoulder as I walked around outside in the yard.) Lol


I had an iguana when I was younger that would ride around on my shoulders. She was given to me after the owner realized how big they can get. She got to be a little over 3ft long before my father forced me to get rid of her. The reason I had to get rid of her was because she hated Everyone else. She would lash out and whip people with her tail if they got too close to her. My dad got popped a few times after getting to close to me while she was on my shoulders.
I still had the parrots though, so my shoulders didn't get lonely.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I had an iguana when I was younger that would ride around on my shoulders. She was given to me after the owner realized how big they can get. She got to be a little over 3ft long before my father forced me to get rid of her. The reason I had to get rid of her was because she hated Everyone else. She would lash out and whip people with her tail if they got too close to her. My dad got popped a few times after getting to close to me while she was on my shoulders.
> I still had the parrots though, so my shoulders didn't get lonely.


This is a sad story,that you have to give an animal away because she only likes you. I hope she got a good new home or was it not possible ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> This is a sad story,that you have to give an animal away because she only likes you. I hope she got a good new home or was it not possible ?


I only know that she was given to someone who said they had experience with larger reptiles. I was at school when the person came to pick her up. 
I tell myself she went to a good home. It wasn't something I had any control over.


----------



## Bee62

It is late for me my friends and I am tired. It is 2:55 am.
I want to talk with you but my eyeslids are so heavy.... Sorry.
I will go to sleep and hope not to see you all again later.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> It is late for me my friends and I am tired. It is 2:55 am.
> I want to talk with you but my eyeslids are so heavy.... Sorry.
> I will go to sleep and hope not to see you all again later.
> Gute Nacht.


Sweet dreams Bee!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> It is late for me my friends and I am tired. It is 2:55 am.
> I want to talk with you but my eyeslids are so heavy.... Sorry.
> I will go to sleep and hope not to see you all again later.
> Gute Nacht.


Good night.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Sweet dreams Bee!


Thank you Bambam.
For you too, later ....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night.


Good night Dan.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Good night.


 You commented you watch some anime. Ever watch Bleach?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> You commented you watch some anime. Ever watch Bleach?


A little but I've not sat down and watched the anime yet.


----------



## Bambam1989

It's my personal favorite anime series, has 366 episodes
Since husband has been enjoying the full-metal alchemist series he decided to order the entire collection of it as well as Bleach. It's kinda fun to create a new anime fan!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night all


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Good night all


Good night Yvonne


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Good night all


Good night!!


----------



## DE42

And good night all. I'm off too.


At least Monday is over.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have an appointment to see a counselor at the college.


Good start. Good luck with your first appointment.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.

It is a beautiful day. Have a happy Tuesday. Chat later as have to work.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> And good night all. I'm off too.
> View attachment 231628
> 
> At least Monday is over.


Good night Dan


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> It is a beautiful day. Have a happy Tuesday. Chat later as have to work.


Morning Carol have a nice day at work!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I have an appointment to see a counselor at the college.



Well done Dan. It’s a big step. Stick with it 

I really, really hope it helps you


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all





Currently-3C


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> View attachment 231633
> 
> View attachment 231634
> 
> Currently-3C



Good morning, Linda! Don’t let that white stuff fall on you — we’d take you for a ghost in the dark of the CDR!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> It is a beautiful day. Have a happy Tuesday. Chat later as have to work.





Bambam1989 said:


> Morning Carol have a nice day at work!



I second that.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> My two where very tame and loved it when i gave them bath time and scrubbed when with a toothbrush. They would sit on my arm, shoulder, and leg for hours and liked getting petted. They also really liked it when I'd take them for a walk outside. (That was them on my shoulder as I walked around outside in the yard.) Lol



 The story and the pictures really make me want to get a gecko or a bearded dragon. Someday.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Funny that a reptile can get so tame and attached to humans. Interesting animals the bearded dragons.
> Oh no, not for you ( sorry, but I have to speak with myself ) You have enough animals ! Yes Bee you are right....



Hi Bee... and Bee. Hope you’re both well.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It's my turn to head for bed now. I might need these knitted bed socks I found in corner 5. The wool spider (if she exists) is very thoughtful



Did not everyone get their wool socks? There are still a few in corner 5:


Interestingly, ever since Adam visited her in his bat form, the Wool Spider has been awfully nice. (That is, if she exists, of course.)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Did not everyone get their wool socks? There are still a few in corner 5:
> View attachment 231635
> 
> Interestingly, ever since Adam visited her in his bat form, the Wool Spider has been awfully nice. (That is, if she exists, of course.)



Yes, she seems to be knitting socks and blankets at an incredible speed to keep us warm. (If she exists)


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning Carol have a nice day at work!


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> View attachment 231633
> 
> View attachment 231634
> 
> Currently-3C


Just looking at that makes me cold. Beautiful though.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! Don’t let that white stuff fall on you — we’d take you for a ghost in the dark of the CDR!


Yes but I think Linda will be like Casper the friendly ghost.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I second that.


Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did not everyone get their wool socks? There are still a few in corner 5:
> View attachment 231635
> 
> Interestingly, ever since Adam visited her in his bat form, the Wool Spider has been awfully nice. (That is, if she exists, of course.)


Can I have the Black ones please.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes, she seems to be knitting socks and blankets at an incredible speed to keep us warm. (If she exists)


Maybe it's a trick. To Lul us all into a false sense of security (if she exists of course).


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`s mean. I would like to have hot chocalate too, but I am on diet ....


You can have the sugar free Hot chocolate Sabine. We will however not put any marshmallows in yours. As we will try to help you with your diet. And chocolate is good for you. I am told.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I have some reading to do! I’m so out of the loop!
> Hugs to you DE42.
> 
> Adam, here are two elephant videos. Not as exciting as I remember it’s better than just watching them stand and eat.


Aaaaahhh. They are so sweet. Thank you for sharing with us Kathy.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Yes, she seems to be knitting socks and blankets at an incredible speed to keep us warm. (If she exists)



Or to lure someone slightly bigger than Adam - in his bat form


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Or to lure someone slightly bigger than Adam - in his bat form


Oh the horror. We need to be careful of any possible gifts!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes but I think Linda will be like Casper the friendly ghost.



Shall we let her have a go at it then? 
Linda, do you mind stepping out for 15 minutes?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Shall we let her have a go at it then?
> Linda, do you mind stepping out for 15 minutes?


Linda may not be able to step back in after 15minutes. Linda will have to be Linda the friendly snowwoman.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Maybe it's a trick. To Lul us all into a false sense of security (if she exists of course).



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Linda may not be able to step back in after 15minutes. Linda will have to be Linda the friendly snowwoman.



LOL [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

I’m back 

I just cleared all the snow off my car. I don’t intend to drive today, but if we do get a slight thaw this afternoon, tonight’s freeze will turn it into an iceberg and making getting into it tomorrow challenging!


----------



## CarolM

I just noticed on my profile it says the following:




I think hubby is right and I talk too much.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> 
> I just cleared all the snow off my car. I don’t intend to drive today, but if we do get a slight thaw this afternoon, tonight’s freeze will turn it into an iceberg and making getting into it tomorrow challenging!


Quick, count all your toes and fingers just to make sure you still have all of them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> 
> I just cleared all the snow off my car. I don’t intend to drive today, but if we do get a slight thaw this afternoon, tonight’s freeze will turn it into an iceberg and making getting into it tomorrow challenging!


Also, Just a note of warning, don't go sailing any ships close to that iceberg. We don't want another Titanic scene.


----------



## CarolM

@Moozillion 
Thought of you and Jacques when I saw this on Pininterest. How are you both doing? We are missing you.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Staying away from the silliness of the CDR is not healthy. Missed you all.
> My guests left today. It was a surprisingly positive and peaceful week. Not at all what I expected.



Hahaha...
In Germany we have a saying: Guests are like fish. After 3 days when beginning to smell bad you want to get rid of them .... 

I know, not nice, but sometimes true. I think it depends on the guests.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion
> Thought of you and Jacques when I saw this on Pininterest. How are you both doing? We are missing you.
> 
> View attachment 231642


Oh what a beautiful aqua-terrarium for these turtles !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh what a beautiful aqua-terrarium for these turtles !


I know, It is very beautiful. Not entirely sure it is correct, but it still looks stunning.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> [emoji8]


How are you doing Bambam? Cricket back to normal now?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion
> Thought of you and Jacques when I saw this on Pininterest. How are you both doing? We are missing you.
> 
> View attachment 231642



That tank is amazing (and so was the cost I suspect!)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> 
> I just cleared all the snow off my car. I don’t intend to drive today, but if we do get a slight thaw this afternoon, tonight’s freeze will turn it into an iceberg and making getting into it tomorrow challenging!


Thanks for being such a good sport with our teasing. Feel free to tease Lena back!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That tank is amazing (and so was the cost I suspect!)


Yes, I agree. I wouldn't mind having something like that. But I would then need to get a house that would fit in with the tank. Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I have some reading to do! I’m so out of the loop!
> Hugs to you DE42.
> 
> Adam, here are two elephant videos. Not as exciting as I remember it’s better than just watching them stand and eat.


These videos are taken in a zoo ? Amazing ! This should be a an example for all zoos that keep elephants !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> It is a beautiful day. Have a happy Tuesday. Chat later as have to work.


Happy Tuesday for you too Carol and that you have an easy day at work today.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Tuesday for you too Carol and that you have an easy day at work today.


Thank you Sabine. Today wasn't so bad actually, even though the auditors are still here. How is your day going?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> View attachment 231633
> 
> View attachment 231634
> 
> Currently-3C


Good morning Linda. The fresh fallen snow looks nice. I like these views when I am inside and look out of a window.  I have less snow but the same temps like you: -3 C now and sometimes sunshine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine. Today wasn't so bad actually, even though the auditors are still here. How is your day going?


My day is lazy going .... Not much to do. Only to feed my animals and bring them warm water because all the water outside is deeply froozen. 
Loading a machine with laundry may be possible too.... Ah, and planting my opuntia cactee ears in soil and in a pot that they might grow.
Much work .... ähemm


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! Don’t let that white stuff fall on you — we’d take you for a ghost in the dark of the CDR!


Good afternoon Lena. I saw you had been very busy with reading old posts in the CDR. Thank you for the plenty "likes". I collect them and appreciate them


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> The story and the pictures really make me want to get a gecko or a bearded dragon. Someday.


Oh my dear, I have noticed that with every new pet you see you are thinking about having this one. You must miss a pet very much and I can understand you well ! I am wishing you are able to have a pet soon. I am feeling with you. Without my pets I would feel only half the way I am. Something would miss. 
Lots of love to you


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bee... and Bee. Hope you’re both well.


Thank you ! Yes we are !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Did not everyone get their wool socks? There are still a few in corner 5:
> View attachment 231635
> 
> Interestingly, ever since Adam visited her in his bat form, the Wool Spider has been awfully nice. (That is, if she exists, of course.)


These are beautiful. Do you knitt them ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Yes, she seems to be knitting socks and blankets at an incredible speed to keep us warm. (If she exists)


I fear that there are more than only one ( if they exist )


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes but I think Linda will be like Casper the friendly ghost.


... and where is Lindas castle ???


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hahaha...
> In Germany we have a saying: Guests are like fish. After 3 days when beginning to smell bad you want to get rid of them ....
> 
> I know, not nice, but sometimes true. I think it depends on the guests.



 
(There may be some truth to that saying but I’ll refrain from commenting just in case.)
As a cultural contrast — In the Turkish language, unlike in Russian, the phrase “uninvited guests” does not exist. It not uncommon for people to drop by unannounced just because they happened to be passing by your house. And of course you’re supposed to have tea and treats ready all the time for such an occasion.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thanks for being such a good sport with our teasing. Feel free to tease Lena back!!



Oh no, please, don’t tease me. I’m very sensitive.  
If you do feel the need to tease someone back, Carol might be the best choice.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You can have the sugar free Hot chocolate Sabine. We will however not put any marshmallows in yours. As we will try to help you with your diet. And chocolate is good for you. I am told.


Chocolate I can`t resist.... I am addicted to it and too weak......
My motto:


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Lena. I saw you had been very busy with reading old posts in the CDR. Thank you for the plenty "likes". I collect them and appreciate them



As of course you should. 
Good afternoon, Bee.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I just noticed on my profile it says the following:
> 
> View attachment 231641
> 
> 
> I think hubby is right and I talk too much.


No, your hubby is not right in this case !!!!! I am sure.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> These are beautiful. Do you knitt them ?



Me?! Are you suggesting I might be the fabled Wool Spider?!!  Oh dear, why would you think that? Hmm. Let’s have a quiet chat about this, shall we, somewhere around corner 5?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I just noticed on my profile it says the following:
> 
> View attachment 231641
> 
> 
> I think hubby is right and I talk too much.



Oh, this is just the beginning.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Also, Just a note of warning, don't go sailing any ships close to that iceberg. We don't want another Titanic scene.


But I love the movie..... not what had happend in reality.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Me?! Are you suggesting I might be the fabled Wool Spider?!!  Oh dear, why would you think that? Hmm. Let’s have a quiet chat about this, shall we, somewhere around corner 5?


Oh no, I don`t want to upset you ! I never thought or say that you are a / the wool spider. You look much better and not as thin.... LOL !
We can talk in corner 5, but friendly with a nice cup of coffee. Agree ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh no, I don`t want to upset you ! I never thought or say that you are a / the wool spider. You look much better and not as thin.... LOL !
> We can talk in corner 5, but friendly with a nice cup of coffee. Agree ?



Sounds great. Let me clear away some cobwebs.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> (There may be some truth to that saying but I’ll refrain from commenting just in case.)
> As a cultural contrast — In the Turkish language, unlike in Russian, the phrase “uninvited guests” does not exist. It not uncommon for people to drop by unannounced just because they happened to be passing by your house. And of course you’re supposed to have tea and treats ready all the time for such an occasion.


How is this in Russia ? Uninvited guest are not welcome ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A zoo near us has posted this photo of Meerkats keeping warm. I think the one on the lamp might be called Adam
> View attachment 231587


It's not anything to do with me! 
This is a very similar enclosure to the one that John and I saw the meerkats burying the missing child. 
That lamp has probably got someone's head in it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think the one on the floor looks more like Adam. It has a naughty face.


----------



## Bee62

Now it`s time for me to do some work. A lot of chorus must be done, as to speak with Yvonne`s words.
See you hopefully all not later and speak soon.
Don`t let the woolspider catch you ( if it exists ) and stay warm in all the cold weather. When Adam, our Dark Lord is online again I have a complaint: We need a warm place in the CDR or we will end like him or her:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, they’re cold-blooded enough! Er, you know what I mean
> (They do look cute though.)


Don't let them fool you. 
Each one is a sly, evil ball of hate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Oh, no! 
I had a feeling that would be back one day.................


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> ... and where is Lindas castle ???


There's a saying here "An Englishman's home is his castle"... it means we feel we should be able to do what we want in our own homes.

I guess that applies to English women too


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Chocolate I can`t resist.... I am addicted to it and too weak......
> My motto:
> 
> View attachment 231652


I'm right there with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I have some reading to do! I’m so out of the loop!
> Hugs to you DE42.
> 
> Adam, here are two elephant videos. Not as exciting as I remember it’s better than just watching them stand and eat.


Thanks, Kathy, I love 'em.
In good conditions elephants can be really happy creatures. 
They are certainly advocates of, "Life's good!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night and stay warm in your bed. The knitted bed socks should help.
> Do your socks look like that:


I think those are jellyfish warmers. 
For the lime-flavoured ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Mine are purple!
> View attachment 231594


For blackcurrant-flavoured jellyfish.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For blackcurrant-flavoured jellyfish.


No. Two. Can't you count?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Ok so I looked up some old threads and took some screen shots.
> 
> My dragons.
> View attachment 231601
> View attachment 231602
> 
> 
> Leos. (Not bioactive)
> View attachment 231603
> View attachment 231604
> View attachment 231605
> View attachment 231606
> View attachment 231607
> 
> 
> My older crested gecko and terrarium.
> View attachment 231608
> View attachment 231609
> View attachment 231610
> View attachment 231611
> View attachment 231612
> View attachment 231613
> View attachment 231614


Nice photos of some beautiful reptiles. 
Super enclosures, too.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> How are you doing Bambam? Cricket back to normal now?


I'm good, yes Cricket is doing well. Although now I've noticed Zip is quite bloated looking in the belly. I have some pet probiotics I think I'll slip into my dogs food for a while to see if it helps.. It should be good for their fur as well as digestion!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm good, yes Cricket is doing well. Although now I've noticed Zip is quite bloated looking in the belly. I have some pet probiotics I think I'll slip into my dogs food for a while to see if it helps.. It should be good for their fur as well as digestion!



I’m so glad that Cricket is recovering. That was one awful scare!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> It is a beautiful day. Have a happy Tuesday. Chat later as have to work.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
wifey's birthday finally finished yesterday. 
Today is just a day of recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning Carol have a nice day at work!


Good morning, Bambam! 
I have a day off today. 
Thank goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> View attachment 231633
> 
> View attachment 231634
> 
> Currently-3C


Good afternoon, Linda.
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And those lamps look like the ones meerkats hide severed heads in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Did not everyone get their wool socks? There are still a few in corner 5:
> View attachment 231635
> 
> Interestingly, ever since Adam visited her in his bat form, the Wool Spider has been awfully nice. (That is, if she exists, of course.)


Hmmmmm. 
Maybe they are for us and not for the jellyfish. 
Or maybe for the armadillos. 
Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes, she seems to be knitting socks and blankets at an incredible speed to keep us warm. (If she exists)


Or the One-Legged Pirate has been away for a year learning knitting?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And those lamps look like the ones meerkats hide severed heads in.



They’re “squirrel baffles” 

Polycarbonate domes that keep the squirrels off the feeders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh what a beautiful aqua-terrarium for these turtles !


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
I think it's wonderful! 
Also thinking of Mooz and Jacques. 
@Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Chocolate I can`t resist.... I am addicted to it and too weak......
> My motto:
> 
> View attachment 231652


Probably explains why I have almost no personality.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now it`s time for me to do some work. A lot of chorus must be done, as to speak with Yvonne`s words.
> See you hopefully all not later and speak soon.
> Don`t let the woolspider catch you ( if it exists ) and stay warm in all the cold weather. When Adam, our Dark Lord is online again I have a complaint: We need a warm place in the CDR or we will end like him or her:


The warm places are in our hearts. 
That is enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There's a saying here "An Englishman's home is his castle"... it means we feel we should be able to do what we want in our own homes.
> 
> I guess that applies to English women too


I think that used to be,"An Englishwoman's home is her kitchen."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No. Two. Can't you count?!


For two jellyfish.
They sort of tuck all their tentacles into one sock. 
Probably. 
And yours was the 98 thousandth post in the Cold Dark Room. 
Only two thousand to get to the mighty 100,000! ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only two thousand to get to the mighty 100,000! ! ! !


Can this forum cope with a 100k post thread? I don’t want to break it!

This is absolutely huge. The two biggest threads on my Moderator forum are each around 20k posts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They’re “squirrel baffles”
> 
> Polycarbonate domes that keep the squirrels off the feeders.


If there are severed heads of limbs in them, I suggest that really would baffle the squirrels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can this forum cope with a 100k post thread? I don’t want to break it!
> 
> This is absolutely huge. The two biggest threads on my Moderator forum are each around 20k posts!


Pretend Chat hit 100,000 posts in the autumn, and it's the second version of that, so the total must be pretty impressive. 
But it's been going much longer.


----------



## BevSmith

Stopping by to say hello! First day off in weeks, and I’m fiddling around with my phone instead of doing housework. Lazy feels so good.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> wifey's birthday finally finished yesterday.
> Today is just a day of recovery.



Happy first day of recovery to you both!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day to you all!

(cream of mushroom soup!)


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My day is lazy going .... Not much to do. Only to feed my animals and bring them warm water because all the water outside is deeply froozen.
> Loading a machine with laundry may be possible too.... Ah, and planting my opuntia cactee ears in soil and in a pot that they might grow.
> Much work .... ähemm


All sounds like good work. Good luck with it and enjoy your semi-lazy day.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ... and where is Lindas castle ???


Why her house and the CDR. Your home is always your castle. And remember your home is where your heart is.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, please, don’t tease me. I’m very sensitive.
> If you do feel the need to tease someone back, Carol might be the best choice.


Whahaha. You have to find me first. Am I in corner no. 5 or corner no. 1. Or maybe I am in corner no. 12. Find me if you can.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Chocolate I can`t resist.... I am addicted to it and too weak......
> My motto:
> 
> View attachment 231652


Oh I agree totally. That's my problem too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, your hubby is not right in this case !!!!! I am sure.


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me?! Are you suggesting I might be the fabled Wool Spider?!!  Oh dear, why would you think that? Hmm. Let’s have a quiet chat about this, shall we, somewhere around corner 5?


Fight club rules?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But I love the movie..... not what had happend in reality.


Lol. It was a nice and soppy movie.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh no, I don`t want to upset you ! I never thought or say that you are a / the wool spider. You look much better and not as thin.... LOL !
> We can talk in corner 5, but friendly with a nice cup of coffee. Agree ?


Cappuccino is much better. Yummy with some biscuits. Chocolate covered ones are the best.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sounds great. Let me clear away some cobwebs.


Don't forget to use one of those really long feather dusters to get the cobwebs up high.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bambam!
> I have a day off today.
> Thank goodness.


Good day to you Adam!
I see a mid day nap in my future already..


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's not anything to do with me!
> This is a very similar enclosure to the one that John and I saw the meerkats burying the missing child.
> That lamp has probably got someone's head in it.


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Now it`s time for me to do some work. A lot of chorus must be done, as to speak with Yvonne`s words.
> See you hopefully all not later and speak soon.
> Don`t let the woolspider catch you ( if it exists ) and stay warm in all the cold weather. When Adam, our Dark Lord is online again I have a complaint: We need a warm place in the CDR or we will end like him or her:


But he/her is happy. Ser the smile on the face.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There's a saying here "An Englishman's home is his castle"... it means we feel we should be able to do what we want in our own homes.
> 
> I guess that applies to English women too


Snap.!! More or lesd.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I'm right there with you


Snap again.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm good, yes Cricket is doing well. Although now I've noticed Zip is quite bloated looking in the belly. I have some pet probiotics I think I'll slip into my dogs food for a while to see if it helps.. It should be good for their fur as well as digestion!


Oh dear. I hope the probiotics helps.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> wifey's birthday finally finished yesterday.
> Today is just a day of recovery.


I can imagine. Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Bambam!
> I have a day off today.
> Thank goodness.


Yayyyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or the One-Legged Pirate has been away for a year learning knitting?


But why would a one-legged Pirate knit two socks when she/he only has one leg?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably explains why I have almost no personality.


What! You have plenty personality. Otherwise why did Wifey fall in love with you?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that used to be,"An Englishwoman's home is her kitchen."


At least you didn't mention barefoot.[emoji19]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For two jellyfish.
> They sort of tuck all their tentacles into one sock.
> Probably.
> And yours was the 98 thousandth post in the Cold Dark Room.
> Only two thousand to get to the mighty 100,000! ! ! !


Yayyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Can this forum cope with a 100k post thread? I don’t want to break it!
> 
> This is absolutely huge. The two biggest threads on my Moderator forum are each around 20k posts!


Thats because the CDR is so cool.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good day to you all!
> 
> (cream of mushroom soup!)


Pea and bacon soup is nicer.


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231663


Oh I do that all the time. So I must be crazy too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thats because the CDR is so cool.



And dark


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. You have to find me first. Am I in corner no. 5 or corner no. 1. Or maybe I am in corner no. 12. Find me if you can.



I’ll play hide-and-seek with you as soon as I put daughter to sleep. I’ll try not to cut any corners.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I'm right there with you


Thank you


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> There's a saying here "An Englishman's home is his castle"... it means we feel we should be able to do what we want in our own homes.
> 
> I guess that applies to English women too


Sure !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> wifey's birthday finally finished yesterday.
> Today is just a day of recovery.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably explains why I have almost no personality.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The warm places are in our hearts.
> That is enough.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Why her house and the CDR. Your home is always your castle. And remember your home is where your heart is.


You are thinking like me !


----------



## Yvonne G

It sprinkled all night last night so today it's all wet out there, and grey and overcast. Not conducive to working outside. So I'm in here by the woodstove with a nice fire going and trying to think of ways to get out of cleaning the house. I bought a carpet cleaner a couple weeks ago and have the furniture all moved away from the part I want to clean, but haven't got the gumption to give the cleaner a try. I've never used one before. My dog, Misty, has a leakage problem. She's on medication for it, but the medication seems to have stopped working. So whenever she is resting she drips out urine. Then when we walk on that part of the carpet the sticky urine grabs the dirt off our shoes and now the carpet is speckled dirty. I hate to start giving her more medication. I was instructed to start with one tablet a day and slowly reduce that over time. Well, I got down to a half a tablet every other day. That worked for several months, then she started dribbling again, so I slowly increased the dosage. We got back up to one tablet a day, and she still dribbles.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> All sounds like good work. Good luck with it and enjoy your semi-lazy day.


Thank you ! I love lazyness


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It sprinkled all night last night so today it's all wet out there, and grey and overcast. Not conducive to working outside. So I'm in here by the woodstove with a nice fire going and trying to think of ways to get out of cleaning the house. I bought a carpet cleaner a couple weeks ago and have the furniture all moved away from the part I want to clean, but haven't got the gumption to give the cleaner a try. I've never used one before. My dog, Misty, has a leakage problem. She's on medication for it, but the medication seems to have stopped working. So whenever she is resting she drips out urine. Then when we walk on that part of the carpet the sticky urine grabs the dirt off our shoes and now the carpet is speckled dirty. I hate to start giving her more medication. I was instructed to start with one tablet a day and slowly reduce that over time. Well, I got down to a half a tablet every other day. That worked for several months, then she started dribbling again, so I slowly increased the dosage. We got back up to one tablet a day, and she still dribbles.


Hello Yvonne. I think Misty is neutered ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> But why would a one-legged Pirate knit two socks when she/he only has one leg?


He need a second sock for his wooden leg too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. It was a nice and soppy movie.


Tearful, sad and sooooo wonderful though


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Yvonne. I think Misty is neutered ?


Yes, she has been spayed.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> What! You have plenty personality. Otherwise why did Wifey fall in love with you?


*
Men`s personality is getting bigger with every hair they loose on their head. *


Womens personality is getting bigger with the wider measure of the hips ........


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, she has been spayed.


They sometimes are getting incontinent.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231663


That`s great !
Good evening Dan.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231663


----------



## JoesMum

Someone made a snow tortoise in our town today. Here’s the photo from the town Facebook page


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll play hide-and-seek with you as soon as I put daughter to sleep. I’ll try not to cut any corners.


Am I in corner no. 3?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Ha ha ha. I can just picture Adam like that on the sofa.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are thinking like me !


[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It sprinkled all night last night so today it's all wet out there, and grey and overcast. Not conducive to working outside. So I'm in here by the woodstove with a nice fire going and trying to think of ways to get out of cleaning the house. I bought a carpet cleaner a couple weeks ago and have the furniture all moved away from the part I want to clean, but haven't got the gumption to give the cleaner a try. I've never used one before. My dog, Misty, has a leakage problem. She's on medication for it, but the medication seems to have stopped working. So whenever she is resting she drips out urine. Then when we walk on that part of the carpet the sticky urine grabs the dirt off our shoes and now the carpet is speckled dirty. I hate to start giving her more medication. I was instructed to start with one tablet a day and slowly reduce that over time. Well, I got down to a half a tablet every other day. That worked for several months, then she started dribbling again, so I slowly increased the dosage. We got back up to one tablet a day, and she still dribbles.


Oh shame. What about using nappies?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> He need a second sock for his wooden leg too.


Hmm. Didn't think about that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *
> Men`s personality is getting bigger with every hair they loose on their head. *
> 
> 
> Womens personality is getting bigger with the wider measure of the hips ........


By that theory then Adam is right and does not have much personality as from what I can see he has lots of hair still.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Someone made a snow tortoise in our town today. Here’s the photo from the town Facebook page
> View attachment 231678


Oh that is an awesome snow tortoise. I want some snow so I can make one too!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. What about using nappies?


Or diapers as Yvonne would call them


----------



## CarolM

I still want to make this one day.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I still want to make this one day.
> View attachment 231679


I love that!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Someone made a snow tortoise in our town today. Here’s the photo from the town Facebook page
> View attachment 231678


Are you sure it wasen`t you ????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> By that theory then Adam is right and does not have much personality as from what I can see he has lots of hair still.


Noooooo, Adam has not much hair ( left ) .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. I can just picture Adam like that on the sofa.


Me too !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Are you sure it wasen`t you ????



Definitely not. I stayed warm today


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Or diapers as Yvonne would call them


Unfortunately dogs dislike wearing diapers. I think Misty is there no exception to the rules. She will quick and easy get rid of them.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Definitely not. I stayed warm today


Maybe it was for you. Someone who like tortoises like you.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s snowing again * sigh *



-4C outside and it’s only 8.30pm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Stopping by to say hello! First day off in weeks, and I’m fiddling around with my phone instead of doing housework. Lazy feels so good.


Doesn't it, though? 
I refuse to move from the sofa today. 
Busy doing nothing except camouflage yourself as the sofa lessons. 
Hello,Bev.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy first day of recovery to you both!


Thank you. 
Both pretty okay, actually, we were fairly sensible this time out.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh that is an awesome snow tortoise. I want some snow so I can make one too!!!!


That will be the solution of your water problem ! We store all the snow from Linda and me in some big containers and send it to you. You can play with the snow first, making snow tortoises and snow man and when they melt you have water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Good day to you all!
> 
> (cream of mushroom soup!)


Good morning, Yvonne.
Perspex lino.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I still want to make this one day.
> View attachment 231679


Beautiful ! I want this one too.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> That is the solution of your water problem ! We store all the snow from Linda and me in some big containers and send it to you. You can play with the snow first, making snow tortoises and snow man and when they melt you have water.



Sounds like a plan. I think Lena has some to spare too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. It was a nice and soppy movie.


Bleuch ! ! !
Hate that movie. 
It's an awful film.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It’s snowing again * sigh *
> View attachment 231684
> 
> 
> -4C outside and it’s only 8.30pm


I can give you more: -7,8 C and it`s 9:30  It is soo cold.

Hardegsen
Dienstag, 21:00
Klar und vereinzelt Wolken





-8
°C | °F
Niederschlag: 15%
Luftfeuchte: 71%
Wind: 10 km/h
-8-8-9-11-11-8-6-7-8-8-9-9-9-6-4-5-6-7-8-9-8-3-1-3-3-4-4-4-3241-1-1-2-20563210-137853210268532212564310-114532110134320-1-1134210-1-1034210-1-2-12320-1-2-3-12421
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
01:00
04:00
07:00
10:00
13:00
16:00
19:00
22:00
Di.




-3°
-12°
Mi.




-5°
-11°
Do.




-3°
-10°
Fr.




0°
-5°
Sa.




6°
-2°
So.




7°
-1°
Mo.




8°
-1°
Di.




8°
0°


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> But why would a one-legged Pirate knit two socks when she/he only has one leg?


One for the wooden leg .


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch ! ! !
> Hate that movie.
> It's an awful film.


It is a women movie. Not for men ! Silly you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What! You have plenty personality. Otherwise why did Wifey fall in love with you?


She's half-blind and bonkers.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I can give you more: -7,8 C and it`s 9:30  It is soo cold.



Maybe two pairs of socks? And some of the CDR’s patent no calorie hot chocolate... it’s electronic so no sugar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Pea and bacon soup is nicer.


Mulligatawny!!!!!!!!!
Yuuuuuuuuummmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Yup, that's about it. 
Though I resemble the sofa more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He need a second sock for his wooden leg too.


SNAP ! ! !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Maybe two pairs of socks? And some of the CDR’s patent no calorie hot chocolate... it’s electronic so no sugar


Yes, two pairs of socks please and a warm blanket. 
Shot the diet to hell .... I must have some calories for staying warm.
I need real chocolate now !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Yes, two pairs of socks please and a warm blanket.
> Shot the diet to hell .... I must have some calories for staying warm.
> I need real chocolate now !


Comfort food! I made a big stodgy casserole for dinner this evening. Very rich, but just what was needed in this weather!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It’s snowing again * sigh *
> View attachment 231684
> 
> 
> -4C outside and it’s only 8.30pm


Horrible. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
It's quite nice here now, but the Sahara has snow for the first time in more than 40 years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is a women movie. Not for men ! Silly you


wifey hates it as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I love that!


https://www.gardeningintheshade.com/2016/06/21/succulent-turtle-topiary/

Go to the link it will show you how to make it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Noooooo, Adam has not much hair ( left ) .....


Is the part with no hair hiding under the hat?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Unfortunately dogs dislike wearing diapers. I think Misty is there no exception to the rules. She will quick and easy get rid of them.


It was worth the thought.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s snowing again * sigh *
> View attachment 231684
> 
> 
> -4C outside and it’s only 8.30pm


Just stay away from the iceberg tomorow


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> https://www.gardeningintheshade.com/2016/06/21/succulent-turtle-topiary/
> 
> Go to the link it will show you how to make it.



I saved the link!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That will be the solution of your water problem ! We store all the snow from Linda and me in some big containers and send it to you. You can play with the snow first, making snow tortoises and snow man and when they melt you have water.


Sounds like the best plan so far.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful ! I want this one too.


https://www.gardeningintheshade.com/2016/06/21/succulent-turtle-topiary/

Go to this link above and they show you how to make.it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a plan. I think Lena has some to spare too!


Yay. Now all we need is a refrigderated conntainer. Pack it to the top with snow and ship it .down


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One for the wooden leg .


So Sabine told me...so.snap for.Sabine


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's half-blind and bonkers.


I dont think.so. i think she is a reaĺly smart lady


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Maybe two pairs of socks? And some of the CDR’s patent no calorie hot chocolate... it’s electronic so no sugar


Me too. Me too


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, two pairs of socks please and a warm blanket.
> Shot the diet to hell .... I must have some calories for staying warm.
> I need real chocolate now !


One hot chocolate with teeny tiny marshmallows.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Comfort food! I made a big stodgy casserole for dinner this evening. Very rich, but just what was needed in this weather!


Sounds really yummy..


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> One hot chocolate with teeny tiny marshmallows.
> View attachment 231685


Bliss!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Horrible.
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's quite nice here now, but the Sahara has snow for the first time in more than 40 years.


Wow


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Bliss!


It is rather. A really decadent hot chocolate


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


>


And where the wool spider lives. If she exist.


----------



## CarolM

Eyes are closing now. So good night and sleep tight.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I take a short break for a little snack.....





CarolM said:


> Eyes are closing now. So good night and sleep tight.


Sleep well Carol. Not see you tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Is the part with no hair hiding under the hat?


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I dont think.so. i think she is a reaĺly smart lady


Yup, smart and bonkers often go hand in hand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Eyes are closing now. So good night and sleep tight.


Close eyes and have nice kip and dreams of marshmallows floating in hot, sweet drinks.
Nos da, Carol.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Comfort food! I made a big stodgy casserole for dinner this evening. Very rich, but just what was needed in this weather!


Hmmmm, that sounds good. A warm rich meal is good against the cold outside.


----------



## DE42

I need to diet. No more fast food.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey hates it as well.


I can`t understand .....


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It was worth the thought.


Of course.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yay. Now all we need is a refrigderated conntainer. Pack it to the top with snow and ship it .down


Okay. We will do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 231689


Good afternoon, Dan.
Quite right too.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. What about using nappies?


I've got to do something. She has now been relegated to only being in my bedroom, and that room is smelling like a urine factory. She's a house dog, so being outside is not an option.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Are you sure it wasen`t you ????



My thinking too


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a plan. I think Lena has some to spare too!



Nope. All the snow is mine! Grr. Maybe if I collect enough, I’ll be able to make a snow tortoise someday. 

Seriously, no snow to speak of. Just -9C.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I've got to do something. She has now been relegated to only being in my bedroom, and that room is smelling like a urine factory. She's a house dog, so being outside is not an option.



Oh dear. Do the meds have a long-term side effect? Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Am I in corner no. 3?



Oh Carol. I’ve been up all night, bumping into walls as I wandered from one corner to the next. When you hide, you *hide*, don’t you?  I’m just glad to have found my way back into the common area. Remind me not to play hide-and-seek with you ever again...


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> View attachment 231686


Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've got to do something. She has now been relegated to only being in my bedroom, and that room is smelling like a urine factory. She's a house dog, so being outside is not an option.


I am sure if we all put our heads together we can come up with a solution. My second option I would suggest would be to have two blankets and beds which she can sleep on and or ly on. Then While the one is being washed she can use the other one, And I would put the bed and blanket on a plastic cover so that the urine will not go through to the floor. That way you could possibly control to some extent the clean up process and smell. On a daily basis. Unless that is too much work for you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I need to diet. No more fast food.


You cannot afford to diet. But I would suggest that you perhaps say that you need to change your eating habits. You know that all the fast food junk could also be a problem causing your depression and it most certainly would not be helping your other medical issues. If you start putting healthier food (clean food) into your body, your system will start getting healthier and you will feel better. Exercise is also good for depression (I know it does not take it away but it does help your body to feel good and stay healthy). Here is what I have learnt so far, Eat healthy, lots of greens in our diet, with plenty variety (Just like a tortoise but maybe not the weeds ). No processed food etc. Exercise - even if it is to take a walk for 30min (But not a hurried walk because you are late, but a nice relaxing walk where you can unwind for the day - I like to do this and listen to music at the same time to put me in a good frame of mind). All helps you to feel better and helps your body to do the job that it needs to do, with a little less strain. Oops this turned into a lecture. Sorry. But still all good points to take note of.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh Carol. I’ve been up all night, bumping into walls as I wandered from one corner to the next. When you hide, you *hide*, don’t you?  I’m just glad to have found my way back into the common area. Remind me not to play hide-and-seek with you ever again...


Welllllll, I came and sat in the common area after a while, because it was getting lonely hiding. It is much more fun when you get found. Glad you made it back in one piece. Did you by any chance happen to see if the woolspider does exist while you were wondering around?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All Roommates,
I hope everyone had a good nights sleep and feesl refreshed and ready for the new day. Happy Wednesday day to all my firends. Have a good one and not chat a little later.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Nope. All the snow is mine! Grr. Maybe if I collect enough, I’ll be able to make a snow tortoise someday.
> 
> Seriously, no snow to speak of. Just -9C.



Good morning all. I had to leave the heating on last night. We have had another inch or so of snow. Currently -8C/17F


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You cannot afford to diet. But I would suggest that you perhaps say that you need to change your eating habits. You know that all the fast food junk could also be a problem causing your depression and it most certainly would not be helping your other medical issues. If you start putting healthier food (clean food) into your body, your system will start getting healthier and you will feel better. Exercise is also good for depression (I know it does not take it away but it does help your body to feel good and stay healthy). Here is what I have learnt so far, Eat healthy, lots of greens in our diet, with plenty variety (Just like a tortoise but maybe not the weeds ). No processed food etc. Exercise - even if it is to take a walk for 30min (But not a hurried walk because you are late, but a nice relaxing walk where you can unwind for the day - I like to do this and listen to music at the same time to put me in a good frame of mind). All helps you to feel better and helps your body to do the job that it needs to do, with a little less strain. Oops this turned into a lecture. Sorry. But still all good points to take note of.



Excellent advice from Carol. Change what you eat to healthier things.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All Roommates,
> I hope everyone had a good nights sleep and feesl refreshed and ready for the new day. Happy Wednesday day to all my firends. Have a good one and not chat a little later.



Good morning Carol. It’s a bit too refreshing here. We dug the car out, but I need to warm up before doing the bird feeders


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had to leave the heating on last night. We have had another inch or so of snow. Currently -8C/17F
> View attachment 231700
> 
> View attachment 231701


It is quite fascinating how the snow falls just right on the table and makes a perfect shape. Looks like polystyrene.LOL Still beautiful and the little bit of sunshine is so pretty. Picture postcard perfect.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Carol. It’s a bit too refreshing here. We dug the car out, but I need to warm up before doing the bird feeders


I must admit that I cannot relate to having to dig a car out. Sounds like alot of hard work. That being the case who needs gym. Does your car start nicely once you have dug it out?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I must admit that I cannot relate to having to dig a car out. Sounds like alot of hard work. That being the case who needs gym. Does your car start nicely once you have dug it out?



Yes, it was fine. The windscreen washers are probably frozen. We put a big plastic sheet over the windscreen so that’s easy to clear. Then all the snow needs to be cleared from the other windows, bonnet and roof otherwise it comes off when you’re driving and either you or the car behind you can’t see!

Then you have to remove all that snow from the round the car along with what fell as it tends to drift and pile up against the wheels. 

Because it’s so cold, the snow is really powdery and squeaks as you walk on it. It’s much nicer than warmer, wetter snow!

My husband has colleagues from Delhi, India in the office this week. They’re very cold, but rather excited!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Welllllll, I came and sat in the common area after a while, because it was getting lonely hiding. It is much more fun when you get found. Glad you made it back in one piece. Did you by any chance happen to see if the woolspider does exist while you were wondering around?



Sorry I kept you waiting.  It didn’t occur to me to come back and look in the common area. I didn’t see any spiders. I didn’t see much because it was dark, as it happens. But I did run into the one-legged pirate, who was wearing his wool socks. A pair of them, if I remember correctly, though after a drink he gave me, I might have been seeing double.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had to leave the heating on last night. We have had another inch or so of snow. Currently -8C/...



Good morning, Linda! It does get nicer in a few days.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Sorry I kept you waiting.  It didn’t occur to me to come back and look in the common area. I didn’t see any spiders. I didn’t see much because it was dark, as it happens. But I did run into the one-legged pirate, who was wearing his wool socks. A pair of them, if I remember correctly, though after a drink he gave me, I might have been seeing double.


He does tend to lace the hot chocolate with rather a lot of rum... Actually I think he puts a tot of hot chocolate in the rum rather than the other way round.

It's good that he's back. He makes better coffee than the leprechaun


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> He does tend to lace the hot chocolate with rather a lot of rum... Actually I think he puts a tot of hot chocolate in the rum rather than the other way round.
> 
> It's good that he's back. He makes better coffee than the leprechaun



I’ll go ask for a second cup. And then work. And then clean my corner — still lots of cobwebs although I cleared them away just yesterday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes, it was fine. The windscreen washers are probably frozen. We put a big plastic sheet over the windscreen so that’s easy to clear. Then all the snow needs to be cleared from the other windows, bonnet and roof otherwise it comes off when you’re driving and either you or the car behind you can’t see!
> 
> Then you have to remove all that snow from the round the car along with what fell as it tends to drift and pile up against the wheels.
> 
> Because it’s so cold, the snow is really powdery and squeaks as you walk on it. It’s much nicer than warmer, wetter snow!
> 
> My husband has colleagues from Delhi, India in the office this week. They’re very cold, but rather excited!


That definitly sounds like a lot of hardwork.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh Carol. I’ve been up all night, bumping into walls as I wandered from one corner to the next. When you hide, you *hide*, don’t you?  I’m just glad to have found my way back into the common area. Remind me not to play hide-and-seek with you ever again...


Good morning, Lena. 
I managed to get myself locked in the soft drinks machine but have just got out. 
Quite interesting in there, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All Roommates,
> I hope everyone had a good nights sleep and feesl refreshed and ready for the new day. Happy Wednesday day to all my firends. Have a good one and not chat a little later.


Good morning, Carol! 
I am covered in sticky soft drink residue, but otherwise rather refreshed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had to leave the heating on last night. We have had another inch or so of snow. Currently -8C/17F
> View attachment 231700
> 
> View attachment 231701


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No fear!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sorry I kept you waiting.  It didn’t occur to me to come back and look in the common area. I didn’t see any spiders. I didn’t see much because it was dark, as it happens. But I did run into the one-legged pirate, who was wearing his wool socks. A pair of them, if I remember correctly, though after a drink he gave me, I might have been seeing double.


If it was a good drink, then I think double is a worthwhile price to pay. Did it also keep you warm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sorry I kept you waiting.  It didn’t occur to me to come back and look in the common area. I didn’t see any spiders. I didn’t see much because it was dark, as it happens. But I did run into the one-legged pirate, who was wearing his wool socks. A pair of them, if I remember correctly, though after a drink he gave me, I might have been seeing double.


The One-Legged Pirate?
Or his Leprechaun Substitute?
I can't afford to pay them both in booze, you know.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena.
> I managed to get myself locked in the soft drinks machine but have just got out.
> Quite interesting in there, actually.


HMMM lots of drinking in a soft environment. Not a bad way to pass the time.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That definitly sounds like a lot of hardwork.


I am kind of used to it as is anyone from northern climes. 

I grew up in the Yorkshire Dales and we had a lot of snow every winter. School days started with breakfast and then going out to clear the drive... and if necessary the road... so our parents could get their cars out. Then we walked to school.

It was quite fun. All the children on the street would be doing the same thing. It inevitably turned into a snowball fight and the cleared snow ended up as snowmen. 

Up there, our road was just off the main road that got ploughed, so the combined teenage workforce would have to dig through the heap of ploughed snow blocking the end of our road as well. 

It comes naturally to me to peer out the window and add snow clearance to the jobs. I just have to be more careful with my back these days! 

Up until a couple of years ago I ran the IT network for a local school. Snow days started with me updating the school website and social media to let parents know if the school was open and then walking to school. Our school secretary lived in a remote area and always got snow worse than us in the town, so I would spend the day in the office answering the phone to irate parents who seemed to think it was our fault that they had ignored the advice only to drive to school if it was safe to do so.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> I am covered in sticky soft drink residue, but otherwise rather refreshed.


I have plenty of wetwipes if you want to give yourself an army wash.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No fear!


Good morning Adam 

One of the other moderators on my other forum lives and works in Bahrain and has come home to visit family this week. He is not happy. He doesn't do cold either!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am kind of used to it as is anyone from northern climes.
> 
> I grew up in the Yorkshire Dales and we had a lot of snow every winter. School days started with breakfast and then going out to clear the drive... and if necessary the road... so our parents could get their cars out. Then we walked to school.
> 
> It was quite fun. All the children on the street would be doing the same thing. It inevitably turned into a snowball fight and the cleared snow ended up as snowmen.
> 
> Up there, our road was just off the main road that got ploughed, so the combined teenage workforce would have to dig through the heap of ploughed snow blocking the end of our road as well.
> 
> It comes naturally to me to peer out the window and add snow clearance to the jobs. I just have to be more careful with my back these days!
> 
> Up until a couple of years ago I ran the IT network for a local school. Snow days started with me updating the school website and social media to let parents know if the school was open and then walking to school. Our school secretary lived in a remote area and always got snow worse than us in the town, so I would spend the day in the office answering the phone to irate parents who seemed to think it was our fault that they had ignored the advice only to drive to school if it was safe to do so.


Lol. Common problem all around the world I think. Parents blaming the school and teachers. It actually sounds like fun when you explain the snow clearing in your neighbourhood. Just shows you, many hands make lighter work.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena.
> I managed to get myself locked in the soft drinks machine but have just got out.
> Quite interesting in there, actually.



Good morning, Adam! How did you get into that sticky situation??


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> If it was a good drink, then I think double is a worthwhile price to pay. Did it also keep you warm?



Warm and happy. But I bumped my head many times as I was looking for you.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The One-Legged Pirate?
> Or his Leprechaun Substitute?
> I can't afford to pay them both in booze, you know.



I’m pretty sure in was the Pirate. Unless the Leprechaun has lost a leg...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Warm and happy. But I bumped my head many times as I was looking for you.


Aaah I am so sorry that you injured yourself while looking for me. If you can, either put a nice cold steak on it, to stop the bruising and or an ice pack. But be careful you don't give yourself brain freeze while doing that. The steak thing apparently works, I have personally never tested it, so I cannot confirm if it works or not.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m pretty sure in was the Pirate. Unless the Leprechaun has lost a leg...


If he was singing too, then it was probably the Pirate. As I have heard that they like to sing about bottles of rum.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> If he was singing too, then it was probably the Pirate. As I have heard that they like to sing about bottles of rum.



Yes, some of his language choices are a little undesirable when he’s been on the rum. His rhymes are “inventive” but not for those easily offended [emoji849][emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> If he was singing too, then it was probably the Pirate. As I have heard that they like to sing about bottles of rum.



By the way, Happy Last Day of Summer, Carol! I really hope soon you’ll be singing, “Rain, rain, go away”. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Kristoff

We’re traveling to Hamburg tomorrow. Apparently, it’s even colder than here


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> By the way, Happy Last Day of Summer, Carol! I really hope soon you’ll be singing, “Rain, rain, go away”. (Fingers crossed)


Thank you Lena, I actually forgot that it is the last day of Summer.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I need to diet. No more fast food.


Take the example of a tortoise: They eat sloooooooooooowwww fooooooood every day.
Are tortoises overweight ? 
Nooooooooooo.......
LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> We’re traveling to Hamburg tomorrow. Apparently, it’s even colder than here
> View attachment 231702



Have fun !
By the way: Hamburg is only 280 KM away from where I live.


ähemmm.... I have a strong feeling that I will meet our Lena this year .... ähemm ....


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’re traveling to Hamburg tomorrow. Apparently, it’s even colder than here
> View attachment 231702


Does that mean that you will be having Ham burgers for Lunch?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> We’re traveling to Hamburg tomorrow. Apparently, it’s even colder than here
> View attachment 231702



Flippin’ ‘eckers like! (Yorkshire expression of amazement!)


----------



## JoesMum

I ventured into town. Don’t be fooled by the sun in my postcards. It’s still below zero and there’s ice on the river Medway


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> If he was singing too, then it was probably the Pirate. As I have heard that they like to sing about bottles of rum.


Oh, now I know who sang so creepy last night in here. It was the one legged pirate. Hear what I have heard:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Does that mean that you will be having Ham burgers for Lunch?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I ventured into town. Don’t be fooled by the sun in my postcards. It’s still below zero and there’s ice on the river Medway
> View attachment 231703
> 
> View attachment 231704
> 
> View attachment 231705


Wonderful colours on the pics. Sun and snow brings out really nice colours.
Naturally the postcards are beautiful too, as usual !

Here it is cold and sunny too. -7,6 C ! Wood stove is burning .....


----------



## Bee62

Good morning peeps. I hope you are all well and stay warm in your cold corners.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I ventured into town. Don’t be fooled by the sun in my postcards. It’s still below zero and there’s ice on the river Medway
> View attachment 231703
> 
> View attachment 231704
> 
> View attachment 231705


Always Love your post cards


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, now I know who sang so creepy last night in here. It was the one legged pirate. Hear what I have heard:


That is actually quite a dark song.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Does that mean that you will be having Ham burgers for Lunch?



That is exactly what daughter thinks we will be doing!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I ventured into town. Don’t be fooled by the sun in my postcards. It’s still below zero and there’s ice on the river Medway
> View attachment 231703
> 
> View attachment 231704
> 
> View attachment 231705



You’re so brave, Linda! It’s deceptively sunny here too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That is exactly what daughter thinks we will be doing!


Aaahhhh. Your daughter is very clever.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You’re so brave, Linda! It’s deceptively sunny here too.


I think the swans are braver. There's no way I would be paddling in the river today


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Have fun !
> By the way: Hamburg is only 280 KM away from where I live.
> 
> 
> ähemmm.... I have a strong feeling that I will meet our Lena this year .... ähemm ....



I wish... The closest I’ve been to you was probably on a train from Berlin to Düsseldorf via Hanover. I’ve also been to Erfurt. My ex stayed in Kassel, but I guess that doesn’t count.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam! How did you get into that sticky situation??


Haven't a glue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m pretty sure in was the Pirate. Unless the Leprechaun has lost a leg...


Well, welcome back One-Legged Pirate 
Leprechaun Substitute..............
..................You're fired! ! !


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Haven't a glue.



So, no juicy details for us?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We’re traveling to Hamburg tomorrow. Apparently, it’s even colder than here
> View attachment 231702


Have a safe trip! 
Meanwhile Siberia is 35° C above average this winter, Greenland has had its warmest ever winter and the polar vortex is failing resulting in arctic temperatures rising every winter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena, I actually forgot that it is the last day of Summer.


And it's the last Day of Tidgy on the Calendar as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's the last Day of Tidgy on the Calendar as well.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I wish... The closest I’ve been to you was probably on a train from Berlin to Düsseldorf via Hanover. I’ve also been to Erfurt. My ex stayed in Kassel, but I guess that doesn’t count.


Wishes often come true. When we plan it well it will work. I have enough room for guests.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I ventured into town. Don’t be fooled by the sun in my postcards. It’s still below zero and there’s ice on the river Medway
> View attachment 231703
> 
> View attachment 231704
> 
> View attachment 231705


I have to concede that it does look gorgeous. 
Though i'd be shaking too much to keep the camera steady.


----------



## Bee62

Out to do some lettuce run for the torts. Speak later, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So, no juicy details for us?


It got soda nozzle was stuck up my nose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Out to do some lettuce run for the torts. Speak later, I hope.


Good afternoon, Sabine! 
Oh.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion
> Thought of you and Jacques when I saw this on Pininterest. How are you both doing? We are missing you.
> 
> View attachment 231642


Thanks so much, Carol! 
Jacques has been back in the specialty hospital for not quite 2 weeks, now. She's getting the same antibiotic injections daily but now also getting another antibiotic (amikacin?) through nebulizer treatments daily. They describe her as "bright, alert and active." The vet says her prognosis is "good" and her chances for full recovery "are in the 90%" So far, so good! They'll do another blood test Friday to check her white blood cell courts and will make further decisions from there. (Good thing money grows on trees!!!!! )
It's just hard for me to be on here now for a variety of reasons.
But I love you all and am very grateful that you're here!!!!
Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine!
> I think it's wonderful!
> Also thinking of Mooz and Jacques.
> @Moozillion


Thanks so much, Adam!
Jacques is back at the vets for more aggressive treatment of her pneumonia, but appears to be doing well. The vet says her prognosis is good.
I've got a few things going on with my family that I'd rather not talk about, but I'm fine.
I am very grateful for this forum and ESPECIALLY grateful for the CDR and all its silly, loving occupants !!!!!!!
I lurk about sometimes but am not posting much at all right now.
But please know you're all in my heart.


----------



## JoesMum

We are all hear for you too Bea. Love and hugs to you and Jacques [emoji177] x


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had to leave the heating on last night. We have had another inch or so of snow. Currently -8C/17F
> View attachment 231700
> 
> View attachment 231701


I don't like celcius and I refuse to learn it!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like celcius and I refuse to learn it!



Celsius is too flipping cold 

We have impressive icicles on our conservatory


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Adam!
> Jacques is back at the vets for more aggressive treatment of her pneumonia, but appears to be doing well. The vet says her prognosis is good.
> I've got a few things going on with my family that I'd rather not talk about, but I'm fine.
> I am very grateful for this forum and ESPECIALLY grateful for the CDR and all its silly, loving occupants !!!!!!!
> I lurk about sometimes but am not posting much at all right now.
> But please know you're all in my heart.


Love you and miss you, Bea 
And love and hugs to Jacques. 
Lurking's good.
Lurk! Lurk! 
You know where we are if you need us and you have my e-mail, just in case. 
Hope everything gets sorted soon. 
Your friend,
Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Celsius is too flipping cold
> 
> We have impressive icicles on our conservatory
> View attachment 231720


Frozen jellyfish tentacles!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Celsius is too flipping cold
> 
> We have impressive icicles on our conservatory
> View attachment 231720



Very impressive!!! We pray for rain here!! We’ve had a little this week and expecting more. My weeds are finally growing in for the torts. They don’t eat much of them but it makes the enclosures look good.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone!
I just got up a few hours ago and already need a nap.
Have to run a few errands today but I will be lurking!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Celsius is too flipping cold
> 
> We have impressive icicles on our conservatory
> View attachment 231720


Ah geez. No thank you. It's plenty cold enough here to suit me. I think I should really be a Florida person.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Haven't a glue.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it's the last Day of Tidgy on the Calendar as well.


Oooohhhhh. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Out to do some lettuce run for the torts. Speak later, I hope.


Chat soon. Enjoy your run[emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

I re-did my little yellowfoot tortoise's enclosure this a.m. The old plastic cover was getting hard to keep the whole thing covered up and my house is pretty cold most of the time. So I put foil over the back and taped it in place, then plastic in front so I can lift it to feed, water and tend to the baby. I have a thermometer laying on the floor in there to see if it's getting warm enough.





Oops! Thermometer says 90F. Looks like I need to figure out how to cool it down just a bit.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Carol!
> Jacques has been back in the specialty hospital for not quite 2 weeks, now. She's getting the same antibiotic injections daily but now also getting another antibiotic (amikacin?) through nebulizer treatments daily. They describe her as "bright, alert and active." The vet says her prognosis is "good" and her chances for full recovery "are in the 90%" So far, so good! They'll do another blood test Friday to check her white blood cell courts and will make further decisions from there. (Good thing money grows on trees!!!!! )
> It's just hard for me to be on here now for a variety of reasons.
> But I love you all and am very grateful that you're here!!!!
> Hugs to all!!!!



Ah, thank you for the update, Bea! You, Rosie, Jacques and Monty are always in my thoughts.  Just do come back when you’re ready.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Carol!
> Jacques has been back in the specialty hospital for not quite 2 weeks, now. She's getting the same antibiotic injections daily but now also getting another antibiotic (amikacin?) through nebulizer treatments daily. They describe her as "bright, alert and active." The vet says her prognosis is "good" and her chances for full recovery "are in the 90%" So far, so good! They'll do another blood test Friday to check her white blood cell courts and will make further decisions from there. (Good thing money grows on trees!!!!! )
> It's just hard for me to be on here now for a variety of reasons.
> But I love you all and am very grateful that you're here!!!!
> Hugs to all!!!!


That is good news about Jacques. I wish I could send you a money tree. We understand about you not being on here. But please just pop in every now and then to let us know how you are doing. We worry. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] Thinking of you and Jacques. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone!
> I just got up a few hours ago and already need a nap.
> Have to run a few errands today but I will be lurking!


Hi Bambam. Enjoy your errand run. Lurk away and feel free to chime in anytime.[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone!
> I just got up a few hours ago and already need a nap.
> Have to run a few errands today but I will be lurking!


Good morning, Bambam. 
Lurky, lurk, lurk!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I re-did my little yellowfoot tortoise's enclosure this a.m. The old plastic cover was getting hard to keep the whole thing covered up and my house is pretty cold most of the time. So I put foil over the back and taped it in place, then plastic in front so I can lift it to feed, water and tend to the baby. I have a thermometer laying on the floor in there to see if it's getting warm enough.
> 
> View attachment 231736
> View attachment 231737
> 
> 
> Oops! Thermometer says 90F. Looks like I need to figure out how to cool it down just a bit.


Lift the light slightly higher


----------



## CarolM

Hoppity hop, Beepop!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hoppity hop, Beepop!!


One-Legged Pirate impressions, now?


----------



## DE42

Had my meeting today and she said there is a fan test that can help get the right meds for me.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One-Legged Pirate impressions, now?


Maybe maybe not. Could also be crazy talk:!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Had my meeting today and she said there is a fan test that can help get the right meds for me.



Excellent


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Had my meeting today and she said there is a fan test that can help get the right meds for me.


That sounds like a really good start and if you stop eating fast food and eat healthy food you should feel better. Also getting enough sleep is so so important as well. You will be amazed at the difference you feel. .


----------



## JoesMum

We’re at a local cinema watching ballet performed live at the Royal Opera House. It’s really good - A Winter’s Tale. 

Not many here though. A lot of people put off by the weather


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Had my meeting today and she said there is a fan test that can help get the right meds for me.



Great!! There are so many different concoctions out there. Don’t get discouraged if one doesn’t help. 
You’ve got this!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Had my meeting today and she said there is a fan test that can help get the right meds for me.


Well that's good to hear! 
Good afternoon, Dan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We’re at a local cinema watching ballet performed live at the Royal Opera House. It’s really good - A Winter’s Tale.
> 
> Not many here though. A lot of people put off by the weather


Not surprised! 
Shame, though. 
Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## DE42

I had cheese and Greek yogurt for dinner.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I had cheese and Greek yogurt for dinner.


An unusual combination. Perhaps not enough veg?


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> An unusual combination. Perhaps not enough veg?


I know Adam thinks 5 a day refers to cheese, but fruit and veg portions are what you need (as well as cheese )


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I know Adam thinks 5 a day refers to cheese, but fruit and veg portions are what you need (as well as cheese )


I have V8 for veggies lol

The think is a have problems with a lot of veggies due to my stoma and how it gets blocked easily. I can't really eat anything but lettuce raw and cooked veggies like broccoli and cabbage gives me issues also. I can eat stuff like cooked beans, peas, carrots, and other soft cooked veggies. Fruit I can do more cooked. The only raw ones I can eat are some berries and I still have to be careful. 


It's no fun and most of my favorite foods I eat before I can't now  but at least I am alive.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I have V8 for veggies lol
> 
> The think is a have problems with a lot of veggies due to my stoma and how it gets blocked easily. I can't really eat anything but lettuce raw and cooked veggies like broccoli and cabbage gives me issues also. I can eat stuff like cooked beans, peas, carrots, and other soft cooked veggies. Fruit I can do more cooked. The only raw ones I can eat are some berries and I still have to be careful.
> 
> 
> It's no fun and most of my favorite foods I eat before I can't now  but at least I am alive.


Have you tried making soups? It's an easy way of getting your veggies.

I have several recipes I can share that are tasty and easy to make that I am willing to share. You just need a large pan and stick blender or liquidiser to puree it. Basically you bung the ingredients in a pan and simmer for an hour or so and then blitz it with the blender/liquidiser/food processor


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Adam!
> Jacques is back at the vets for more aggressive treatment of her pneumonia, but appears to be doing well. The vet says her prognosis is good.
> I've got a few things going on with my family that I'd rather not talk about, but I'm fine.
> I am very grateful for this forum and ESPECIALLY grateful for the CDR and all its silly, loving occupants !!!!!!!
> I lurk about sometimes but am not posting much at all right now.
> But please know you're all in my heart.


And you and Jaques and hubby are all in our hearts.
Please come back to us as soon as it is possible for you.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Have you tried making soups? It's an easy way of getting your veggies.
> 
> I have several recipes I can share that are tasty and easy to make that I am willing to share. You just need a large pan and stick blender or liquidiser to puree it. Basically you bung the ingredients in a pan and simmer for an hour or so and then blitz it with the blender/liquidiser/food processor


I might try one or two if it's not an inconvenience


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I might try one or two if it's not an inconvenience


I have them all in a Google Drive folder that you can access easily or I can email a few. Either way, PM your email address 

You will have to let me know if any of the ingredients need translating into US English as we don't always call things by the same name


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Had my meeting today and she said there is a fan test that can help get the right meds for me.


Well done ! I hope it will help to get the right meds.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I have V8 for veggies lol
> 
> The think is a have problems with a lot of veggies due to my stoma and how it gets blocked easily. I can't really eat anything but lettuce raw and cooked veggies like broccoli and cabbage gives me issues also. I can eat stuff like cooked beans, peas, carrots, and other soft cooked veggies. Fruit I can do more cooked. The only raw ones I can eat are some berries and I still have to be careful.
> 
> 
> It's no fun and most of my favorite foods I eat before I can't now  but at least I am alive.


Have you tried some of the pre prepared meals from the freezer section? Something like the lean cuisines?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I had cheese and Greek yogurt for dinner.


Well, half excellent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I know Adam thinks 5 a day refers to cheese, but fruit and veg portions are what you need (as well as cheese )


Cheese and marmite. 
Cheese and onion. 
Cheese and chives.
Cheese and cider.
Cheese and olives. 
That's a nice healthy five a day.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> And you and Jaques and hubby are all in our hearts.
> Please come back to us as soon as it is possible for you.


Thanks so much, Bee!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. No snow overnight. Yippee!

Unfortunately it just started again


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I had cheese and Greek yogurt for dinner.


That is a good start. But both are dairy and fat. More variety from the different food groups would be better. BTW very proud of you for trying and the progress you have achieved so far. Well done.

Here is a nice recipe for pea and bacon soup. Fry some bacon bits in a pot, then add some onion and fry that until the onion is a see through colour. You can then add chopped up vegetables (carrots, green beans, and any other veg you have in your fridge. Here in SA you can buy a veg mix in packets already cut into a Juliene style - which is what I use for my pot) fry it all together, add your salt and pepper. Then put into the pot, for a standard pot size add one or two blocks of chicken stock, and a packet of split peas (those dried ones) and then pour water in until almost to the top. It must cover all the ingredients and then some. You then leave it alone on the stove at a medium heat to simmer (only stirring occasionally) until the split peas become mush and the water and split peas become one. Bliz it all together and Yummy soup. You can also freeze it in tupperware for you to eat on another day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Have you tried making soups? It's an easy way of getting your veggies.
> 
> I have several recipes I can share that are tasty and easy to make that I am willing to share. You just need a large pan and stick blender or liquidiser to puree it. Basically you bung the ingredients in a pan and simmer for an hour or so and then blitz it with the blender/liquidiser/food processor


I also want some nice soup recipes please. Especially vegetarian ones for when winter comes. Pretty Please


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. No snow overnight. Yippee!
> 
> Unfortunately it just started again


Good morning, Linda. 
Warm but raining here. 
Lesson in 15 minutes.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I also want some nice soup recipes please. Especially vegetarian ones for when winter comes. Pretty Please



I am happy to share my Google Drive folder with anyone that PM’s me their email address. 

I tried this one recently - it was different and really nice. I chucked in 200g of red lentils to make it more filling. 
https://www.smallcitybigpersonality.co.uk/Butternut-Squash-Orange-and-Chilli-Soup

I use recipes for guidance. Mixed vegetable soup (aka things that look past their best in the fridge) is quite common here 

I always blitz soups with the stick blender as I prefer them smooth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I also want some nice soup recipes please. Especially vegetarian ones for when winter comes. Pretty Please


Meerkat. 
Water.
Boil.
Soup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I also want some nice soup recipes please. Especially vegetarian ones for when winter comes. Pretty Please


Good morning, Carol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Howdy Adam.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CarolM said:


> I also want some nice soup recipes please. Especially vegetarian ones for when winter comes. Pretty Please



Just vegetarian or “gluten free” as well? I’m not being sarcastic here. My girlfriend is allergic to gluten and so I’m learning all kinds of new stuff to cook fer her. You can always go with tofu chili. I would take the tofu and smash it up, frying in coconut oil with Tamari for flavor. In days gone by, I’d make this chili up for “The Farm”. For the most part everyone at “The Farm” was vegetarian and this chili tastes so authentic that these “peace loving” hippie types would come unglued at me for trying to “trick or fool” them. 
Good times were had by all.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. No snow overnight. Yippee!
> 
> Unfortunately it just started again


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, all. We canceled the Hamburg trip. Many trains are delayed or canceled and the weather on the ground is described as “biting cold”. Just wouldn’t be a fun trip we’d been hoping for. 
Instead, I’m staying in my cozy warm corner:


(A frozen fountain on my street, next to a place where HC Andersen used to stay the night during his trips between Copenhagen and his hometown, Odense.)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am happy to share my Google Drive folder with anyone that PM’s me their email address.
> 
> I tried this one recently - it was different and really nice. I chucked in 200g of red lentils to make it more filling.
> https://www.smallcitybigpersonality.co.uk/Butternut-Squash-Orange-and-Chilli-Soup
> 
> I use recipes for guidance. Mixed vegetable soup (aka things that look past their best in the fridge) is quite common here
> 
> I always blitz soups with the stick blender as I prefer them smooth.


Ooohhh. That one looks really nice. I am going to try it. Yum yum yum.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just vegetarian or “gluten free” as well? I’m not being sarcastic here. My girlfriend is allergic to gluten and so I’m learning all kinds of new stuff to cook fer her. You can always go with tofu chili. I would take the tofu and smash it up, frying in coconut oil with Tamari for flavor. In days gone by, I’d make this chili up for “The Farm”. For the most part everyone at “The Farm” was vegetarian and this chili tastes so authentic that these “peace loving” hippie types would come unglued at me for trying to “trick or fool” them.
> Good times were had by all.



No gluten in most soups as long as you use gluten free stock cubes


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkat.
> Water.
> Boil.
> Soup.


Whahahahaha - It might not taste so nice, As the Meerkat will probably be too tough.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol.


Good Morning Adam.
Have a happy day teaching.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just vegetarian or “gluten free” as well? I’m not being sarcastic here. My girlfriend is allergic to gluten and so I’m learning all kinds of new stuff to cook fer her. You can always go with tofu chili. I would take the tofu and smash it up, frying in coconut oil with Tamari for flavor. In days gone by, I’d make this chili up for “The Farm”. For the most part everyone at “The Farm” was vegetarian and this chili tastes so authentic that these “peace loving” hippie types would come unglued at me for trying to “trick or fool” them.
> Good times were had by all.


Lol, vegetarian. My youngest is vegetarian so I sometimes struggle for recipes for him, as hubby and eldest son love their meat. I end up making two seperate kinds of meals every evening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> No gluten in most soups as long as you use gluten free stock cubes



Often times I like tossing in some noddles as filling. I’m a huge fan of soup stocks. I’ll drink a large coffee mug of it chicken broth soup with my lunch meat sandwich and then at times in the evening to unwind before the bed.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, all. We canceled the Hamburg trip. Many trains are delayed or canceled and the weather on the ground is described as “biting cold”. Just wouldn’t be a fun trip we’d been hoping for.
> Instead, I’m staying in my cozy warm corner:
> View attachment 231820
> 
> (A frozen fountain on my street, next to a place where HC Andersen used to stay the night during his trips between Copenhagen and his hometown, Odense.)


Wow. Looks quite awesome.


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Often times I like tossing in some noddles as filling. I’m a huge fan of soup stocks. I’ll drink a large coffee mug of it chicken broth soup with my lunch meat sandwich and then at times in the evening to unwind before the bed.



I use lentils to bulk up soups. They’re gluten free. I make a big pan at the start of the week and take a flask of soup with me to work.


----------



## Kristoff

@DE42 Dan, you can freeze soups in ziplock bags once the contents are not too hot. It ends up saving you a lot of time while still providing you with a healthy meal. We can run a support/cheerleader campaign here to get you started


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Howdy Adam.


Good morning, Cowboy. 
Or perhaps Good Very Early in The Morning would be more appropriate.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I use lentils to bulk up soups. They’re gluten free. I make a big pan at the start of the week and take a flask of soup with me to work.


I hardly use lentils at all. So will be adding some to our eating plans. Can't wait to start making some of those soups. They all look really delicious.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @DE42 Dan, you can freeze soups in ziplock bags once the contents are not too hot. It ends up saving you a lot of time while still providing you with a healthy meal. We can run a support/cheerleader campaign here to get you started


Good idea Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, all. We canceled the Hamburg trip. Many trains are delayed or canceled and the weather on the ground is described as “biting cold”. Just wouldn’t be a fun trip we’d been hoping for.
> Instead, I’m staying in my cozy warm corner:
> View attachment 231820
> 
> (A frozen fountain on my street, next to a place where HC Andersen used to stay the night during his trips between Copenhagen and his hometown, Odense.)


I believe Hans used to write stories about birds and things freezing to death in the winter in Denmark.
Just buy those hamburgers your daughter was expecting and dress up in lederhosen and she'll never know the difference.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I hardly use lentils at all. So will be adding some to our eating plans. Can't wait to start making some of those soups. They all look really delicious.



Chickpeas are high protein, high fibre, gluten free too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Adam.
> Have a happy day teaching.


Off to a great start. 
Student not showed up. 
Well, it is raining.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Chickpeas are high protein, high fibre, gluten free too.


Hmmm, I actually don't mind chickpeas, it would certainly be better than potatoes. And you could also it them to bulk up the soup, if you ar blitzing the soup. I am now getting hungry.....


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Off to a great start.
> Student not showed up.
> Well, it is raining.


Yay for the rain. Some free time - yippee.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, I actually don't mind chickpeas, it would certainly be better than potatoes. And you could also it them to bulk up the soup, if you ar blitzing the soup. I am now getting hungry.....



I used dried split lentils as they cook quite quickly m. But chickpeas I get in a can. It’s easier.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, all, I’m staying in my cozy warm corner:
> View attachment 231820
> 
> (A frozen fountain on my street, next to a place where HC Andersen used to stay the night during his trips between Copenhagen and his hometown, Odense.)


These types of photos are so cool to me. It’s a rare site for us here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. Sure you’ve got your frozen fountain from HC Andersen times, but Jack Nicholson stared in The Shining which was a wonderful movie “Here’s Johnny…

” and we’ve got other Nicholson movies that have been filmed here locally. “One Flew Over The CooCoos Nest” was another fine Nicholson movie filmed here almost entirely. Heckfire, the psych hospital ward he broke out of to get away from that evil nurse Ratched is still downtown today, and it’s just had a few security revisions. But it does have a nice lawn area for taking your kids in the warm summer months.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I hardly use lentils at all. So will be adding some to our eating plans. Can't wait to start making some of those soups. They all look really delicious.



I’ve just used your bacon and pea soup recipe, only with lentils! Had to make something quickly since we’re not traveling. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I used dried split lentils as they cook quite quickly m. But chickpeas I get in a can. It’s easier.


Yes, I would also buy the chickpeas in a can. Would not have a clue how to make them nice and soft like they are in the can, if I had to start from scratch.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ve just used your bacon and pea soup recipe, only with lentils! Had to make something quickly since we’re not traveling. Thank you for the inspiration.


You are welcome. I have never tried it with lentils, are lentils able to cook to mush - making that nice thick soupy consistency?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe Hans used to write stories about birds and things freezing to death in the winter in Denmark.
> Just buy those hamburgers your daughter was expecting and dress up in lederhosen and she'll never know the difference.



Lederhosen, huh? Let me dig out a pair. 

(An elderly woman who’d had dementia froze to death this morning in our town park. It’s very sad and shocking.)

On a more cheerful note, I’m chilling some Godmé champagne named probably after our Sabine. It’s blanc de noirs (made from Pinot Noir grapes), which makes it more rich and full-bodied than a typical Chardonnay champagne. (Picked up the bottle at my wine tasting two weeks ago.)


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You are welcome. I have never tried it with lentils, are lentils able to cook to mush - making that nice thick soupy consistency?



Absolutely. Simmer for an hour or so and they blitz beautifully. 

@Kristoff I already have your gmail address. I added you to the folder. There’s a lentil and rosemary soup (with tomatoes and bacon) that you will probably enjoy too.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Absolutely. Simmer for an hour or so and they blitz beautifully.
> 
> @Kristoff I already have your gmail address. I added you to the folder. There’s a lentil and rosemary soup (with tomatoes and bacon) that you will probably enjoy too.



Looking at it right now. Thank you!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Absolutely. Simmer for an hour or so and they blitz beautifully.
> 
> @Kristoff I already have your gmail address. I added you to the folder. There’s a lentil and rosemary soup (with tomatoes and bacon) that you will probably enjoy too.


What would lentils be classified as ? I know pea's are protein and carbs.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What would lentils be classified as ? I know pea's are protein and carbs.



They’re legumes, high in protein. We used them a lot in Turkey, in the Aegean/Mediterranean cuisine.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They’re legumes, high in protein. We used them a lot in Turkey, in the Aegean/Mediterranean cuisine.


So the lentils are actually good for my youngest then, for his protein that he needs. I am definitely going to need to add them to my shopping list.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CarolM said:


> I would also buy the chickpeas in a can. Would not have a clue how to make them nice and soft like they are in the can, from scratch.



Just cook the garbanzo (chickpeas) like ant other bean. Soak at the least, overnight, changing the water a-couple times while they soak and your watching “The Bachelor” or whatever on the television and then cookem low and slow, or is it slow and low? Anyway it shouldn’t matter, just cook them like you would any other bean. Recently I made a wonderful ground beef chili that had so many types of beans we doubled up the beans and sauce that we froze lots to add beef to in the future. It contains at the least;
Pinto beans 
White beans
Kidney beans 
Garbanzo bean
Lentils
Black beans
A smaller amount of Navy beans 
and this is not the full list of the different types of beans put in that freezer food. 
Soak 6-10 hours
Slow cook low 6-10 hours 
Final cooking fluid I think should be a broth. I’d go with a beef type for flavor or chicken for flavor and salt!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> They’re legumes, high in protein. We used them a lot in Turkey, in the Aegean/Mediterranean cuisine.



All beans and peas are legumes, including chickpeas and peanuts! They’re all high protein and high fibre. They’re very good for you. 

Peas and lentils are about 15 percent carbohydrate which is pretty low. Chickpeas are about 60 percent.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CarolM said:


> You are welcome. are lentils able to cook to mush - making that nice thick soupy consistency?


Hold on. I’ll go see if I can see any still.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These types of photos are so cool to me. It’s a rare site for us here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. Sure you’ve got your frozen fountain from HC Andersen times, but Jack Nicholson stared in The Shining which was a wonderful movie “Here’s Johnny…
> View attachment 231821
> ” and we’ve got other Nicholson movies that have been filmed here locally. “One Flew Over The CooCoos Nest” was another fine Nicholson movie filmed here almost entirely. Heckfire, the psych hospital ward he broke out of to get away from that evil nurse Ratched is still downtown today, and it’s just had a few security revisions. But it does have a nice lawn area for taking your kids in the warm summer months.


Here's Adam......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes, I would also buy the chickpeas in a can. Would not have a clue how to make them nice and soft like they are in the can, if I had to start from scratch.


People do them from scratch here. Takes ages. 
Baked beans too. 
They only started selling beans in a tin last year and it's still only one supermarket.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lederhosen, huh? Let me dig out a pair.
> 
> (An elderly woman who’d had dementia froze to death this morning in our town park. It’s very sad and shocking.)
> 
> On a more cheerful note, I’m chilling some Godmé champagne named probably after our Sabine. It’s blanc de noirs (made from Pinot Noir grapes), which makes it more rich and full-bodied than a typical Chardonnay champagne. (Picked up the bottle at my wine tasting two weeks ago.)


Sounds delicious. 
Very sad about the old lady. 
I have a photo of me in lederhosen somewhere or another...........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I couldn’t identify any lentils per-say because this mixture makes a pot of beans that looks like a bottle of India Ink has been dumped in it and I cooked it up. I only remembered Large Lima Beans when I took the lid off and I saw one peeking out at me!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy Crhow ! Is Adam aware we’re casually posting about NON-CHEESE foods in the CDR? I’m getting some shut eye. Really don’t want to be around when he catches wind of it all. LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy Crhow ! Is Adam aware we’re casually posting about NON-CHEESE foods in the CDR? I’m getting some shut eye. Really don’t want to be around when he catches wind of it all. LOL


It's really unforgivable. 
Still you got a mention in at the end there. 
Sleep well, Ken.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just cook the garbanzo (chickpeas) like ant other bean. Soak at the least, overnight, changing the water a-couple times while they soak and your watching “The Bachelor” or whatever on the television and then cookem low and slow, or is it slow and low? Anyway it shouldn’t matter, just cook them like you would any other bean. Recently I made a wonderful ground beef chili that had so many types of beans we doubled up the beans and sauce that we froze lots to add beef to in the future. It contains at the least;
> Pinto beans
> White beans
> Kidney beans
> Garbanzo bean
> Lentils
> Black beans
> A smaller amount of Navy beans
> and this is not the full list of the different types of beans put in that freezer food.
> Soak 6-10 hours
> Slow cook low 6-10 hours
> Final cooking fluid I think should be a broth. I’d go with a beef type for flavor or chicken for flavor and salt!


You sure do like your beans. My vegetarian son would eat beans every single day if he could. So that is a good recipe. Except for the chicken and beef stock. He would kill me and or refuse to eat it if there was any meat products in it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> All beans and peas are legumes, including chickpeas and peanuts! They’re all high protein and high fibre. They’re very good for you.
> 
> Peas and lentils are about 15 percent carbohydrate which is pretty low. Chickpeas are about 60 percent.


Hmmm. So the lentils and peas are a better choice then.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here's Adam......
> View attachment 231822


My sons have or had one of those hats/hair wig as well. They might have given it away though.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People do them from scratch here. Takes ages.
> Baked beans too.
> They only started selling beans in a tin last year and it's still only one supermarket.


Oh Wow. In SA most of that kind of stuff are in tins. Only those people who are eating clean would go to the trouble of making everything from scratch. As they want to make sure that they know exactly what is going into their food.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy Crhow ! Is Adam aware we’re casually posting about NON-CHEESE foods in the CDR? I’m getting some shut eye. Really don’t want to be around when he catches wind of it all. LOL


Adam is always advocating bean substrate so I think we are in the realm of acceptable conversation topics.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy Crhow ! Is Adam aware we’re casually posting about NON-CHEESE foods in the CDR? I’m getting some shut eye. Really don’t want to be around when he catches wind of it all. LOL


Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. So the lentils and peas are a better choice then.



A balanced diet includes carbohydrate. Chickpeas are fine!

The problem most veggies have is with iron intake. The legumes aren’t so good for that. 

I wouldn’t let a child be veggie without insisting on a daily vitamin and mineral supplement. They’re generally too picky and growing too fast. 

And if he won’t eat things let him go hungry! Few boys will deliberately starve themselves. They’re like tortoises! [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Really sad about the old woman. Her poor family. They must be quite devastated.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> People do them from scratch here. Takes ages.
> Baked beans too.
> They only started selling beans in a tin last year and it's still only one supermarket.


Why do they call them baked beans? Is it because at some point they get baked?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Why do they call them baked beans? Is it because at some point they get baked?



The traditional recipe would have had them in a casserole and baked in the oven. These days they’re usually stewed


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A balanced diet includes carbohydrate. Chickpeas are fine!
> 
> The problem most veggies have is with iron intake. The legumes aren’t so good for that.
> 
> I wouldn’t let a child be veggie without insisting on a daily vitamin and mineral supplement. They’re generally too picky and growing too fast.
> 
> And if he won’t eat things let him go hungry! Few boys will deliberately starve themselves. They’re like tortoises! [emoji849]


Lol. Oh he does take vitamin supplements. I also bought a meal replacement shake for him to take to school which has all the necessary vitamins he needs. He has now been vegetarian for a year and a half. I had his blood tested in January and the only thing he was low on was the vitamin B. Which he is now taking extea supplements for. But yes I agree he does eat things when I insist. I have threatened him that if he cannot eat properly as a vegetarian then I will put him back on meat. Soooo he has a choice, he either eats correctly or there will be world wide war in our house.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The traditional recipe would have had them in a casserole and baked in the oven. These days they’re usually stewed


Aaaaahhhh. I have always wondered but never gotten around to googling it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe Hans used to write stories about birds and things freezing to death in the winter in Denmark.
> Just buy those hamburgers your daughter was expecting and dress up in lederhosen and she'll never know the difference.


Dress up in lederhosen ?????
What do you think about Hamburger ( people ) ???  If you would wear lederhosen in Hamburg you will be the attraction of all people there.  They will think you are crazy.... 
Lederhosen belong to Bavarian people and they wear them not often and not always.


----------



## Kristoff

I wonder how the legend of baked beans’ magical properties as a substrate started...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Dress up in lederhosen ?????
> What do you think about Hamburger ( people ) ???  If you would wear lederhosen in Hamburg you will be the attraction of all people there.  They will think you are crazy....
> Lederhosen belong to Bavarian people and they wear them not often and not always.



Oops, I’ve just managed to find them after turning my entire wardrobe upside down. I’d better put them back in 
Ich bin ein Hamburger


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I wonder how the legend of baked beans’ magical properties as a substrate started...



It’s not legend. It’s fact. Ask Adam. He’s the academic


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s not legend. It’s fact. Ask Adam. He’s the academic



Goodness. I’m starting to regret I brought it up


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Lederhosen, huh? Let me dig out a pair.
> 
> (An elderly woman who’d had dementia froze to death this morning in our town park. It’s very sad and shocking.)
> 
> On a more cheerful note, I’m chilling some Godmé champagne named probably after our Sabine. It’s blanc de noirs (made from Pinot Noir grapes), which makes it more rich and full-bodied than a typical Chardonnay champagne. (Picked up the bottle at my wine tasting two weeks ago.)


Why named after me ???


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why named after me ???


----------



## Kristoff

And now you tell me why it’s named after you.  @Bee62


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 231827


Oh, that is nice. I don`t know that I have my own champain.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And now you tell me why it’s named after you.  @Bee62


All nice things are named after nice people..... ähemm ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> My sons have or had one of those hats/hair wig as well. They might have given it away though.


I was given the hat and the bagpipes key ring by John, when I met up with him in Spain.
He's gone now. 
@johnandjade 
You are greatly missed, my old friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Adam is always advocating bean substrate so I think we are in the realm of acceptable conversation topics.[emoji6]


The eating of ones substrate is not acceptable behaviour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Why do they call them baked beans? Is it because at some point they get baked?


Here they are usually stewed, same as they are in the west where they used to be baked more often. Here they are called Loubia which is the name for the white bean used instead of haricots sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Dress up in lederhosen ?????
> What do you think about Hamburger ( people ) ???  If you would wear lederhosen in Hamburg you will be the attraction of all people there.  They will think you are crazy....
> Lederhosen belong to Bavarian people and they wear them not often and not always.


Terribly sorry. 
Bad joke. 
Could wear a homburg, I suppose. :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I wonder how the legend of baked beans’ magical properties as a substrate started...


Something to do with humidity levels if I recall.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The eating of ones substrate is not acceptable behaviour.



They’re always warning people on TFO about eating substrate * sigh *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It’s not legend. It’s fact. Ask Adam. He’s the academic


Indeed. 
There is a rational scientific explanation to this. 
And i can prove it using graphs and lying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 231827


I always say "sod milk" as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meerkat.
> Water.
> Boil.
> Soup.


Yipes! You've left out the 'skin' step! Ugh!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Greetings from paradise.
I've had the unpleasant job of reporting a fellow worker who has just retired and has threatened to come back and "kill us all".
I'm making my pencils extra sharp in case I need to defend myself in this tiny, cramped office.
The police are now swarming this place.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings from paradise.
> I've had the unpleasant job of reporting a fellow worker who has just retired and has threatened to come back and "kill us all".
> I'm making my pencils extra sharp in case I need to defend myself in this tiny, cramped office.
> The police are now swarming this place.



Erk! That doesn’t sound good  

You are safe in here at least.


----------



## Yvonne G

I miss John too. I hope he finds his way back to us one day.

@johnandjade


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I miss John too. I hope he finds his way back to us one day.
> 
> @johnandjade


I'm out of touch with this thread. How long's it been?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings from paradise.
> The police are now swarming this place.



And you will, of course keep us updated to your and your workmates safety, correct?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was given the hat and the bagpipes key ring by John, when I met up with him in Spain.
> He's gone now.
> @johnandjade
> You are greatly missed, my old friend.



Very much so, @johnandjade


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings from paradise.
> I've had the unpleasant job of reporting a fellow worker who has just retired and has threatened to come back and "kill us all".
> I'm making my pencils extra sharp in case I need to defend myself in this tiny, cramped office.
> The police are now swarming this place.



Yikes. This is madness. Be safe, Ed.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings from paradise.
> I've had the unpleasant job of reporting a fellow worker who has just retired and has threatened to come back and "kill us all".
> I'm making my pencils extra sharp in case I need to defend myself in this tiny, cramped office.
> The police are now swarming this place.



Miss you Ed!!! 
How scary!!! So glad you took him seriously!! Keep us posted and get that pencil ready!!!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was given the hat and the bagpipes key ring by John, when I met up with him in Spain.
> He's gone now.
> @johnandjade
> You are greatly missed, my old friend.



You two haven’t kept in touch?
I miss him around here too!!
@johnandjade


----------



## ZEROPILOT

He made the first threat at his retirement party.
Then again at the retirement office....Next to the SPECIAL INVESTIGATION UNIT (School board police) Where my wife works.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm wearing Johns hat


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@johnandjade 
That hat cleared out the room. AND I just washed it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Google somehow felt I just had to read this. I though, thought of Adam maybe wanting to read it; 
https://thetakeout.com/do-you-find-the-jane-walker-whisky-logo-condescending-1823395333/amp


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings from paradise.
> I've had the unpleasant job of reporting a fellow worker who has just retired and has threatened to come back and "kill us all".
> I'm making my pencils extra sharp in case I need to defend myself in this tiny, cramped office.
> The police are now swarming this place.


Greetings, Ed, lovely to hear from you. 
Doing the right thing is often unpleasant, but it's still the right thing to do in these times.
What an idiot. If he'd been sacked it would be bad enough but after retirement?
And after recent events?
Twit.
I find fountain pens to be more effective than pencils.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I miss John too. I hope he finds his way back to us one day.
> 
> @johnandjade


I hope he finds his way back to himself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm out of touch with this thread. How long's it been?


Nothing since 24th of January. 
He had problems with the people who'd put in their new bathroom, had put a lot of muscle on at the gym and was worried he might lose his job. Said he'd be in touch via the TFO Facebook page, but don't think he has.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You two haven’t kept in touch?
> I miss him around here too!!
> @johnandjade


I have tried to contact him by phone and by e-mail. 
I believe Ed has too. 
He's not responding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> @johnandjade
> That hat cleared out the room. AND I just washed it!


Sorry, I've been teaching. 
We've both at least got hats from John.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Google somehow felt I just had to read this. I though, thought of Adam maybe wanting to read it;
> https://thetakeout.com/do-you-find-the-jane-walker-whisky-logo-condescending-1823395333/amp


Hmmm.
It's advertising, plain and simple. 
And they knew it would raise the brand profile whatever women's feelings on the matter. 
Johnny Walker win. 
I prefer Black Label to Red, but had never noticed what was actually on the label before. 
Frankly, who cares?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wonder how the legend of baked beans’ magical properties as a substrate started...


Love the new avatar.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops, I’ve just managed to find them after turning my entire wardrobe upside down. I’d better put them back in
> Ich bin ein Hamburger


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was given the hat and the bagpipes key ring by John, when I met up with him in Spain.
> He's gone now.
> @johnandjade
> You are greatly missed, my old friend.


Yes John we miss you and your racy costumes.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The eating of ones substrate is not acceptable behaviour.


Whahaha. But what if we are missing some nutrients?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here they are usually stewed, same as they are in the west where they used to be baked more often. Here they are called Loubia which is the name for the white bean used instead of haricots sometimes.


Who woulda thought beans could be such a interesting subject.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! You've left out the 'skin' step! Ugh!


Shouldnt the skin be for Adams Davy Crockett hat?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Greetings from paradise.
> I've had the unpleasant job of reporting a fellow worker who has just retired and has threatened to come back and "kill us all".
> I'm making my pencils extra sharp in case I need to defend myself in this tiny, cramped office.
> The police are now swarming this place.


That does not sound good at all. BTW I haven't seen any ants for a week now.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> He made the first threat at his retirement party.
> Then again at the retirement office....Next to the SPECIAL INVESTIGATION UNIT (School board police) Where my wife works.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] That is really terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have tried to contact him by phone and by e-mail.
> I believe Ed has too.
> He's not responding.


[emoji22]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My view
No one is taking threats lightly. Especially after the Stoneman Douglas high school murders.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. But what if we are missing some nutrients?


Extra cheese should be provided.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Who woulda thought beans could be such a interesting subject.


And we haven't even started on the "wind" angle, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> My view
> No one is taking threats lightly. Especially after the Stoneman Douglas high school murders.


I'm not surprised. 
Terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Extra cheese should be provided.


Okay got it. DON'T eat the substrate and eat extra cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we haven't even started on the "wind" angle, yet.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] OMW that will blow this topic right out there!!


----------



## CarolM

Well this is me saying over and out. Sleep tight, sweet dreams and don't let the bugs bite. Night night all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay got it. DON'T eat the substrate and eat extra cheese.


Got it! 
POINTS ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] OMW that will blow this topic right out there!!


Well one has to let off steam every now and again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well this is me saying over and out. Sleep tight, sweet dreams and don't let the bugs bite. Night night all.


Nos da, Carol! 
Your joke was a work o fart. 
Sleep well, nice dreams of baked bean substrate with cheese on a ceramic tile. 
Speak soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well this is me saying over and out. Sleep tight, sweet dreams and don't let the bugs bite. Night night all.


Manana!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Manana!


Banana?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terribly sorry.
> Bad joke.
> Could wear a homburg, I suppose. :


----------



## Bambam1989

Lurk lurk...


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have tried to contact him by phone and by e-mail.
> I believe Ed has too.
> He's not responding.


I have heard from John this evening on Whatsapp. He's been off work for a couple of weeks, but seems fine now. He is hoping to pop into the CDR tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Sorry for my sudden disappearance. We needed to get to Birmingham tomorrow but with Storm Emma confronting The Beast From the East over South West England, we decided our best chance was to go this afternoon. 

The first part of the journey was fine. The second part wasn't. There's a lot of snow, drifting due to high winds and we crawled in blizzard conditions for miles. However, we are now safe and warm and we don't need to drive again until Sunday. 

We would go and do some unexpected touristy stuff tomorrow morning, but the weather forecast is awful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Lurk lurk...


Lurky, Lurk! 
Lurk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Lurk lurk...


Good afternoon, Bambam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have heard from John this evening on Whatsapp. He's been off work for a couple of weeks, but seems fine now. He is hoping to pop into the CDR tomorrow


Well, that's great news! 
Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@ZEROPILOT 
John says he's going to be in the Cold Dark Room tomorrow, hopefully. 
See Linda's message above.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lurky, Lurk!
> Lurk!


"lurk" or "lurch"


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> "lurk" or "lurch"


Yyoouu rraannnngg.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy Crhow ! Is Adam aware we’re casually posting about NON-CHEESE foods in the CDR? I’m getting some shut eye. Really don’t want to be around when he catches wind of it all. LOL



Adam doesn't consider American cheese as cheese, so its probably better to talk about non-cheese foods than "cheese."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> It's advertising, plain and simple.
> And they knew it would raise the brand profile whatever women's feelings on the matter.
> Johnny Walker win.
> I prefer Black Label to Red, but had never noticed what was actually on the label before.
> Frankly, who cares?



Pendleton whiskey, (my whiskey of choice) has a flat chested, MALE bronc rider on its silk screened bottle label. They’ve got a “black label” as well, which is 100 proof and although I would be the last one to say it’s not smooth or too strong, it’s just that one evening I put away the better part of a fifth by myself thank you very much. I didn’t wake up hung over so much as feeling like I suffered a mild case of food poisoning. You know the kind, where it’s easy to identify what has made you feel off simply by thinking of what you ate the day/night before and you start to feel sick. 
So now I reserve the “Black Label” for a double shot when I go out. Here is my standard bottle of Pendleton;

Yes it’s about time for a refill, and yes it says “Canadian Whiskey” on the bottle but that’s a distillation type and has nothing to do with where it’s distilled. That is in good ol’ Oregon, thank you very much. LOL 
And yes, that’s a real cork in the bottle top as well so we don’t lose track of those wagon trains we came west in.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Bambam.


To you also Adam.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pendleton whiskey, (my whiskey of choice) has a flat chested, MALE bronc rider on its silk screened bottle label. They’ve got a “black label” as well, which is 100 proof and although I would be the last one to say it’s not smooth or too strong, it’s just that one evening I put away the better part of a fifth by myself thank you very much. I didn’t wake up hung over so much as feeling like I suffered a mild case of food poisoning. You know the kind, where it’s easy to identify what has made you feel off simply by thinking of what you ate the day/night before and you start to feel sick.
> So now I reserve the “Black Label” for a double shot when I go out. Here is my standard bottle of Pendleton;
> View attachment 231905
> Yes it’s about time for a refill, and yes it says “Canadian Whiskey” on the bottle but that’s a distillation type and has nothing to do with where it’s distilled. That is in good ol’ Oregon, thank you very much. LOL
> And yes, that’s a real cork in the bottle top as well so we don’t lose track of those wagon trains we came west in.


I prefer... VODKA!


----------



## Moozillion

Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! 
@Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84 
(I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I prefer... VODKA!


I prefer no alcholic drink, thank you very much!! I never developed a taste for alcohol or coffee. Yuck to both.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
> The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84
> (I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)


I'm so glad to hear the good news. You really deserve kudos for sticking with it. You've gone above and beyond what a lot of people would have. Be sure to post her picture once she's back home.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I prefer no alcholic drink, thank you very much!! I never developed a taste for alcohol or coffee. Yuck to both.


I say yummy to both... Although I can't drink alot of coffee, more than two cups and I start having problems with anxiety.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I say yummy to both... Although I can't drink alot of coffee, more than two cups and I start having problems with anxiety.



I'm the same with Vodka. Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm the same with Vodka. Lol


All about moderation. I can't stand being drunk, I'm clumsy enough sober.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> All about moderation. I can't stand being drunk, I'm clumsy enough sober.


2-3 shots is avout right gor me. But if i have more that 2-3 turns into 4-6 ...... 6 or 8..... or old how many shots dose that glass hold? Lol it's really bad and why I don't buy and and bring home.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
> The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84
> (I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)



[emoji322]Yay!!![emoji322]


----------



## Bambam1989

TechnoCheese said:


> [emoji322]Yay!!![emoji322]


Hi Macy


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi Macy



Hey!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have heard from John this evening on Whatsapp. He's been off work for a couple of weeks, but seems fine now. He is hoping to pop into the CDR tomorrow


Yayyyy. Glad he is okay.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry for my sudden disappearance. We needed to get to Birmingham tomorrow but with Storm Emma confronting The Beast From the East over South West England, we decided our best chance was to go this afternoon.
> 
> The first part of the journey was fine. The second part wasn't. There's a lot of snow, drifting due to high winds and we crawled in blizzard conditions for miles. However, we are now safe and warm and we don't need to drive again until Sunday.
> 
> We would go and do some unexpected touristy stuff tomorrow morning, but the weather forecast is awful.


Oh no. Keep safe and warm. Hope the weather improves.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
> The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84
> (I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)


Never apologies for being human Bea. We all understand and are very very happy with the fantastic news about Jacques. [emoji8] [emoji8] big sigh of relief and a huge hug for you both. Looking forward to having you both back soon.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I prefer no alcholic drink, thank you very much!! I never developed a taste for alcohol or coffee. Yuck to both.


I'm with you on the alcohol but can't say the same about the coffee.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. I hope everyone is having a good day. I am unfortunately in a very bad mood. I have decided to get Milley a companion as she is just not right ever since her brother died. We found someone who was advertising English Bulldogs. Absolutely beautiful puppies. Anyway after emails back and forth and the family choosing which puppy we all liked I asked the person where she stayed exactly so we could go see the puppies (they advertised under western Cape) it turned out they are supposedly in the northern cape. Anyway long story short it was a scam. Thank goodness I didnt
didn't pay them anything. It however still is very disappointing and really cruel that people run these type of scams. Anyway it has put me in a very bad mood. So it is not a good day for me. Sigh I suppose it could have been worse.


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pendleton whiskey, (my whiskey of choice) has a flat chested, MALE bronc rider on its silk screened bottle label. They’ve got a “black label” as well, which is 100 proof and although I would be the last one to say it’s not smooth or too strong, it’s just that one evening I put away the better part of a fifth by myself thank you very much. I didn’t wake up hung over so much as feeling like I suffered a mild case of food poisoning. You know the kind, where it’s easy to identify what has made you feel off simply by thinking of what you ate the day/night before and you start to feel sick.
> So now I reserve the “Black Label” for a double shot when I go out. Here is my standard bottle of Pendleton;
> View attachment 231905
> Yes it’s about time for a refill, and yes it says “Canadian Whiskey” on the bottle but that’s a distillation type and has nothing to do with where it’s distilled. That is in good ol’ Oregon, thank you very much. LOL
> And yes, that’s a real cork in the bottle top as well so we don’t lose track of those wagon trains we came west in.





Bambam1989 said:


> I prefer... VODKA!



Husband has this as his “advent calendar”:


I tasted some, and discovered...that I’m a gin person


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
> The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84
> (I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)



Yaaaay! Thank you for the update, Bea! So good to hear Jacques is doing well. xxx


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. I hope everyone is having a good day. I am unfortunately in a very bad mood. I have decided to get Milley a companion as she is just not right ever since her brother died. We found someone who was advertising English Bulldogs. Absolutely beautiful puppies. Anyway after emails back and forth and the family choosing which puppy we all liked I asked the person where she stayed exactly so we could go see the puppies (they advertised under western Cape) it turned out they are supposedly in the northern cape. Anyway long story short it was a scam. Thank goodness I didnt
> didn't pay them anything. It however still is very disappointing and really cruel that people run these type of scams. Anyway it has put me in a very bad mood. So it is not a good day for me. Sigh I suppose it could have been worse.



I can imagine how frustrating this is for you all.  No one is immune from dishonest people, unfortunately.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
> The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84
> (I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)


Fantastic news Bea


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Coffee is here — thank you very much, One-legged Pirate, arrgh! Have to work today. Not see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. I hope everyone is having a good day. I am unfortunately in a very bad mood. I have decided to get Milley a companion as she is just not right ever since her brother died. We found someone who was advertising English Bulldogs. Absolutely beautiful puppies. Anyway after emails back and forth and the family choosing which puppy we all liked I asked the person where she stayed exactly so we could go see the puppies (they advertised under western Cape) it turned out they are supposedly in the northern cape. Anyway long story short it was a scam. Thank goodness I didnt
> didn't pay them anything. It however still is very disappointing and really cruel that people run these type of scams. Anyway it has put me in a very bad mood. So it is not a good day for me. Sigh I suppose it could have been worse.


It is for this reason my sister only gets rescue dogs. There are too many scammers trying to get lots of money out of people desperate for a pure breed pup.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Husband has this as his “advent calendar”:
> View attachment 231917
> 
> I tasted some, and discovered...that I’m a gin person


I prefer gin too


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It seems the UK is largely snowed in. My plans are to stay warm inside


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It is for this reason my sister only gets rescue dogs. There are too many scammers trying to get lots of money out of people desperate for a pure breed pup.


The sad thing was I am not even looking for a pure breed we just liked the puppy we saw in their ad.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Husband has this as his “advent calendar”:
> View attachment 231917
> 
> I tasted some, and discovered...that I’m a gin person


Hmm don't really like alcohol so much but I have tried gin and dry lemon. Found out I like that. So snap.!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Coffee is here — thank you very much, One-legged Pirate, arrgh! Have to work today. Not see you all later.


I also had some cofffee. It was really nice. On my second cup now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It seems the UK is largely snowed in. My plans are to stay warm inside


A good book by a warm fire is not a bad way to spend the day.


----------



## Kristoff

It’s snowing here too! It snowed twice the whole winter. Enter March...  The fjord looked frozen this morning as far as I could see...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry for my sudden disappearance. We needed to get to Birmingham tomorrow but with Storm Emma confronting The Beast From the East over South West England, we decided our best chance was to go this afternoon.
> 
> The first part of the journey was fine. The second part wasn't. There's a lot of snow, drifting due to high winds and we crawled in blizzard conditions for miles. However, we are now safe and warm and we don't need to drive again until Sunday.
> 
> We would go and do some unexpected touristy stuff tomorrow morning, but the weather forecast is awful.


Stay warm. 
All sounds pretty horrid and potentially dangerous. 
But a bit exciting, too. 
Please be careful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> "lurk" or "lurch"


"Lurch" was one of my nicknames at school. 
Charming.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Adam doesn't consider American cheese as cheese, so its probably better to talk about non-cheese foods than "cheese."


Nothing against proper cheese from anywhere. 
But all the processed cheese, cheese fountains and aerosol cheese is an insult to the good name of the product.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It’s snowing here too! It snowed twice the whole winter. Enter March...  The fjord looked frozen this morning as far as I could see...



Our town’s Facebook group had this photo of the frozen lake today



It normally looks like this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pendleton whiskey, (my whiskey of choice) has a flat chested, MALE bronc rider on its silk screened bottle label. They’ve got a “black label” as well, which is 100 proof and although I would be the last one to say it’s not smooth or too strong, it’s just that one evening I put away the better part of a fifth by myself thank you very much. I didn’t wake up hung over so much as feeling like I suffered a mild case of food poisoning. You know the kind, where it’s easy to identify what has made you feel off simply by thinking of what you ate the day/night before and you start to feel sick.
> So now I reserve the “Black Label” for a double shot when I go out. Here is my standard bottle of Pendleton;
> View attachment 231905
> Yes it’s about time for a refill, and yes it says “Canadian Whiskey” on the bottle but that’s a distillation type and has nothing to do with where it’s distilled. That is in good ol’ Oregon, thank you very much. LOL
> And yes, that’s a real cork in the bottle top as well so we don’t lose track of those wagon trains we came west in.


Interesting. 
I will have to see if I can get hold of some, don't recall having tried that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
> The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84
> (I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good girl, Jacques! Good girl! 
Excellent news, Bea, I'm so pleased and relieved. 
And well done to you and the vet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. I hope everyone is having a good day. I am unfortunately in a very bad mood. I have decided to get Milley a companion as she is just not right ever since her brother died. We found someone who was advertising English Bulldogs. Absolutely beautiful puppies. Anyway after emails back and forth and the family choosing which puppy we all liked I asked the person where she stayed exactly so we could go see the puppies (they advertised under western Cape) it turned out they are supposedly in the northern cape. Anyway long story short it was a scam. Thank goodness I didnt
> didn't pay them anything. It however still is very disappointing and really cruel that people run these type of scams. Anyway it has put me in a very bad mood. So it is not a good day for me. Sigh I suppose it could have been worse.


Good morning, Carol! 
I am very sorry to hear about this, but at least you didn't part with any money, but how cruel some people can be. 
These scammers are so selfish and yes, evil, no consideration for others at all, preying on the love people have for animals. 
There are a lot in the tortoise world as well, of course, and even the fossil world has a lot of cheats and scammers after your hard earned cash. 
Hope your mood improves as the day progresses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Husband has this as his “advent calendar”:
> View attachment 231917
> 
> I tasted some, and discovered...that I’m a gin person


Yum. 
I love gin. 
But not as much as wifey does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Coffee is here — thank you very much, One-legged Pirate, arrgh! Have to work today. Not see you all later.


Good morning, Lena. 
I have to work too, but the student is 14 minutes late thus far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It seems the UK is largely snowed in. My plans are to stay warm inside


Good morning, Linda. 
Very wise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I also had some cofffee. It was really nice. On my second cup now.


Me too! 
So, SNAP ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our town’s Facebook group had this photo of the frozen lake today
> View attachment 231933
> 
> 
> It normally looks like this
> View attachment 231932


Good grief! 
I'm surprised there aren't idiots trying to walk across!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena.
> I have to work too, but the student is 14 minutes late thus far.



It’s the snow causing transport problems [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

A postcard from my winterland:



Adam, hope your student didn’t try to cross a frozen lake on foot in an attempt to make it in time for the lesson.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A postcard from my winterland:
> View attachment 231934
> 
> 
> Adam, hope your student didn’t try to cross a frozen lake on foot in an attempt to make it in time for the lesson.



Looks cold there too. 

It’s the wind causing here. It’s very cold so the snow is fine and powdery and the snow is drifting.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing against proper cheese from anywhere.
> But all the processed cheese, cheese fountains and aerosol cheese is an insult to the good name of the product.


I agree totally on this one.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our town’s Facebook group had this photo of the frozen lake today
> View attachment 231933
> 
> 
> It normally looks like this
> View attachment 231932


It is really strange to see frozen lakes and snow etc. I normally only see them on documentaries. Which makes you feel kind of divorce from it. But knowing all of you and seeing your pics does make it that little bit more real. So Linda, when do we see the pics of you ice skating on the frozen lake?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> I am very sorry to hear about this, but at least you didn't part with any money, but how cruel some people can be.
> These scammers are so selfish and yes, evil, no consideration for others at all, preying on the love people have for animals.
> There are a lot in the tortoise world as well, of course, and even the fossil world has a lot of cheats and scammers after your hard earned cash.
> Hope your mood improves as the day progresses.


Thank you Adam. It has actually because I recieved my delivery for the seeds I bought for Rue's food garden. That definitely made it better.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> I am very sorry to hear about this, but at least you didn't part with any money, but how cruel some people can be.
> These scammers are so selfish and yes, evil, no consideration for others at all, preying on the love people have for animals.
> There are a lot in the tortoise world as well, of course, and even the fossil world has a lot of cheats and scammers after your hard earned cash.
> Hope your mood improves as the day progresses.[
> 
> 
> Tidgy's Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum.
> I love gin.
> But not as much as wifey does.
> 
> 
> 
> Gin seems to be a womans favourite choice of alcohol and whiskey or beer a man's. That is not to say that both sexes don't drink the other. And wine of course is goes down well with both.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A postcard from my winterland:
> View attachment 231934
> 
> 
> Adam, hope your student didn’t try to cross a frozen lake on foot in an attempt to make it in time for the lesson.


He just got up late! 
Half an hour late and left 20 minutes early to go to the mosque. 
Nice short lesson! 
Picture postcard stuff, indeed, except for those horrible advertising 'a-frames' blocking the pavement!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam. It has actually because I recieved my delivery for the seeds I bought for Rue's food garden. That definitely made it better.
> View attachment 231936
> View attachment 231937
> View attachment 231938


Wowser! 
Tortoise Heaven!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A postcard from my winterland:
> View attachment 231934
> 
> 
> Adam, hope your student didn’t try to cross a frozen lake on foot in an attempt to make it in time for the lesson.


That looks like a gingerbread house scene.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wowser!
> Tortoise Heaven!


Mine too.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Lurk lurk...


Good afternoon all.
I have a work free weekend and it feels good.
Last night temps had been - 11, 8 C . For my American friends: 10,76 F VERY COLD !!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
But next week it will be warmer again. So said the weather forecast. The only nice thing is that the sun is shining every day. 
It looks really lovely outside but it is very cold.
I wish you all a very happy Friday.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Gang!!!!! The vet's office just called!!! Jacques' white blood cell count is down to 12,400- that is a HUGE improvement and shows she's responding very well to treatment!!!!!!! (Her count had previously been 30,600 which is SUPER high).
> The vet wants to complete the full 2 weeks of treatment, so if all still looks good on Saturday, I'll be bringing her home then!!!!!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> @Tidgy's Dad @JoesMum @CarolM @Yvonne @KarenSoCal @KevinGG @mark1 @Tom @Markw84
> (I know I"ve missed some people- please accept my apologies!!!)


*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!
Supa- dupa- extraordinary - especial - wonderful - awesome news !!!!!!*


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I prefer no alcholic drink, thank you very much!! I never developed a taste for alcohol or coffee. Yuck to both.


I like coffee but I can live without it . I rarely drink any alcohol. Only a glas of good wine with a fine meal I like.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. I hope everyone is having a good day. I am unfortunately in a very bad mood. I have decided to get Milley a companion as she is just not right ever since her brother died. We found someone who was advertising English Bulldogs. Absolutely beautiful puppies. Anyway after emails back and forth and the family choosing which puppy we all liked I asked the person where she stayed exactly so we could go see the puppies (they advertised under western Cape) it turned out they are supposedly in the northern cape. Anyway long story short it was a scam. Thank goodness I didnt
> didn't pay them anything. It however still is very disappointing and really cruel that people run these type of scams. Anyway it has put me in a very bad mood. So it is not a good day for me. Sigh I suppose it could have been worse.


Sorry to hear that Carol. Don`t let it put you down. There are a lot of people who try to get money for nothing in every land. In Germany too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The sad thing was I am not even looking for a pure breed we just liked the puppy we saw in their ad.


I am big fan of mixed breed dogs. I think they are healthier than pure breeds. I am sure my next puppy will be a mix too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> It’s snowing here too! It snowed twice the whole winter. Enter March...  The fjord looked frozen this morning as far as I could see...


No snow here in Germany. I`ve sent all to you Lena for building snow men and snow tortoises ...
In Germany we have a saying: Weihnachten im Klee, Ostern im Schnee.
Translated this means: Christmas with clover, Easter with snow. 
In German language there is a rhyme: Schnee - Klee


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay warm.
> All sounds pretty horrid and potentially dangerous.
> But a bit exciting, too.
> Please be careful.


Good afternoon Adam.
Not dangerous when you can stay warm in your house or appartement. 
I feel sorry for all people who are living on the street without a home. I hope that they can get a warm place these days.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Lurch" was one of my nicknames at school.
> Charming.


Oh poor boy ! Kids can be cruel.


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 
Lurk, lurk.....
I like your new avatar, but the cat in the amphora I liked more.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No snow here in Germany. I`ve sent all to you Lena for building snow men and snow tortoises ...
> In Germany we have a saying: Weihnachten im Klee, Ostern im Schnee.
> Translated this means: Christmas with clover, Easter with snow.
> In German language there is a rhyme: Schnee - Klee



Yes, you apparently did. Though those rascals in southern Denmark (bordering with Germany) pinched most of it on the way. 
Germans are very realistic (and not very optimistic) people, aren’t they?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nasty Nor’Easter here..... US government in our area, most schools closed..


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> Lurk, lurk.....
> I like your new avatar, but the cat in the amphora I liked more.



I finished my work for the day, then put some gin in my coffee, and now I think my pillow is inviting me to take a nap.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes, you apparently did. Though those rascals in southern Denmark (bordering with Germany) pinched most of it on the way.
> Germans are very realistic (and not very optimistic) people, aren’t they?


I thought you wanted it ...... the snow ...... Sooooo sorry ...... Send it back after use ....
Hmm, realistic, maybe. Not very optimistic ? I think not more than in other countries.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I finished my work for the day, then put some gin in my coffee, and now I think my pillow is inviting me to take a nap.


Have a nice nappy nap with your pillow. My advise for you:


----------



## Bee62




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> I have a work free weekend and it feels good.
> Last night temps had been - 11, 8 C . For my American friends: 10,76 F VERY COLD !!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> But next week it will be warmer again. So said the weather forecast. The only nice thing is that the sun is shining every day.
> It looks really lovely outside but it is very cold.
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.


Lol. Oooohhhhh so that is where it was. Thanks for telling us where to find it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that Carol. Don`t let it put you down. There are a lot of people who try to get money for nothing in every land. In Germany too.


Thank you Sabine. I haven't.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty Nor’Easter here..... US government in our area, most schools closed..
> 
> View attachment 231940


Keep safe and warm.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I finished my work for the day, then put some gin in my coffee, and now I think my pillow is inviting me to take a nap.


You have nice pillows giving invitations like that out.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have a nice nappy nap with your pillow. My advise for you:


But what if they are nightmares and you did not remember them? You would then be traumatised twice.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Oooohhhhh so that is where it was. Thanks for telling us where to find it.


I was hiding until today.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> But what if they are nightmares and you did not remember them? You would then be traumatised twice.


There is a safety barrier for nightmares. They weren`t recorded. Only nice dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> There is a safety barrier for nightmares. They weren`t recorded. Only nice dreams.


Thank goodness for that. Was worried there for a moment.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Over and out to do some "chorus"......


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Keep safe and warm.



Thanks.....the towering pine trees in our back garden (100 footers) are swaying to and fro, like grass blades.... scary!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> I have a work free weekend and it feels good.
> Last night temps had been - 11, 8 C . For my American friends: 10,76 F VERY COLD !!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> But next week it will be warmer again. So said the weather forecast. The only nice thing is that the sun is shining every day.
> It looks really lovely outside but it is very cold.
> I wish you all a very happy Friday.


Have a great work free weekend, Sabine! 
I've got to work
But never mind, eh? 
Keep safe and warm. Make sure your substrate is moist and warm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh poor boy ! Kids can be cruel.


I didn't mind. 
I called many of them far worse!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty Nor’Easter here..... US government in our area, most schools closed..
> 
> View attachment 231940


Goodness! 
Keep safe! 
But at least it's Easter ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


*ME ! ! ! *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> But what if they are nightmares and you did not remember them? You would then be traumatised twice.


I love nightmares. 
Like watching horror movies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing against proper cheese from anywhere.
> But all the processed cheese, cheese fountains and aerosol cheese is an insult to the good name of the product.


I broke down and got Wendy's Baconator (hamburger) last Friday. They used processed cheese on it. YUCK!!!!! It ruined the sandwich. How anyone can eat that junk is beyond my understanding! Thank goodness I didn't get sick from the preparer sneezing on my food!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Keep safe and warm.



Thanks!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> I broke down and got Wendy's Baconator (hamburger) last Friday. They used processed cheese on it. YUCK!!!!! It ruined the sandwich. How anyone can eat that junk is beyond my understanding! Thank goodness I didn't get sick from the preparer sneezing on my food!


I like real cheese better but I can eat the processed also. That's what I was raised on really.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Keep safe!
> But at least it's Easter ! ! ! !



Easter is next weekend here... you know us Yanks, never on the same schedule.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> No snow here in Germany. I`ve sent all to you Lena for building snow men and snow tortoises ...
> In Germany we have a saying: Weihnachten im Klee, Ostern im Schnee.
> Translated this means: Christmas with clover, Easter with snow.
> In German language there is a rhyme: Schnee - Klee



I think some escaped this way. It wasn’t snowing when we went to find lunch. This was on the way back. It’s a white-out now


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> A good book by a warm fire is not a bad way to spend the day.



You should take a pic of that fire for the “I Spy” chat.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> The sad thing was I am not even looking for a pure breed we just liked the puppy we saw in their ad.



Sorry. I’m glad you knew it was a scam before any money was exchanged. 

Maybe you’ll find a sweet puppy from a rescue.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I like real cheese better but I can eat the processed also. That's what I was raised on really.


That's all we used when my kids were little. I never thought it tasted bad before. But can't stand it now. It has a bitter taste that isn't pleasing at all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Trees toppling like matchsticks here in Maryland.... winds getting worse!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Trees toppling like matchsticks here in Maryland.... winds getting worse!
> 
> View attachment 231950


Yes, on the news last night they said it was going to be pretty bad in the east. Hopefully you and your property come through ok. They say it's a real nor'easter! Here's just a tiny bit of what's going on in the east:

Other notable heavy snow totals as of Friday morning included 14 inches in Harborcreek, Pennsylvania, and Windham, New York, 12 inches near North East, Pennsylvania, 11.9 inches at Buffalo-Niagara International Airport, and 11 inches in Chardon, Ohio.

Some wet snow has begun to mix in over the New York City metro area, in Baltimore, and precipitation had changed to snow in Harrisburgh, Pennsylvania.

High winds are current raking parts of the mid-Atlantic states, Appalachians and New England. 

Winds gusted to 67 mph at Washington-Dulles and 62 mph at Reagan National Airport early Friday. A 74 mph gust was clocked atop Chickaree Summit, Pennsylvania.

Gusts over 50 mph are already buffeting Boston-Logan Airport, and trees have been downed in Arlington, Burlington, Easton, North Andover, Sharon and Woburn. Trees have also been downed in parts of Pennsylvania, Ohio, Maryland, Virginia and western North Carolina.

Numerous reports of trees down blocking roads and a few onto homes and buildings have come in from the Washington D.C. metro. 

Avery County, North Carolina 911 reported numerous trees downed across the county Thursday evening. A peak gust over 100 mph was clocked atop Grandfather Mountain, North Carolina, early Friday.


----------



## DE42

Here where I live we get 60-70mph winds every year so when the do come the damage is minimal. But I know what it can do and it is dangerous and scary at times. If that wind hits with an ice storm or when the ground is super saturated with water the damage and destruction can also be much worse.


----------



## Maro2Bear

From a friend in College Park MD, home of University of Md....


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> From a friend in College Park MD, home of University of Md....
> 
> View attachment 231953


Poor old tree


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks.....the towering pine trees in our back garden (100 footers) are swaying to and fro, like grass blades.... scary!


Oh no that does sound scary. I hope if any do fall over they fall away from everybody.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love nightmares.
> Like watching horror movies.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


Some of mine I remember for years they where so bad. But an awesome deam is gone in minutes. How is that fair?


----------



## JoesMum

The canal in Birmingham in a blizzard


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You should take a pic of that fire for the “I Spy” chat.


I don't have one. That was Sabine. I am in SA the last thing we want are fires. It is hot enough.[emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Sorry. I’m glad you knew it was a scam before any money was exchanged.
> 
> Maybe you’ll find a sweet puppy from a rescue.


That is the plan. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Trees toppling like matchsticks here in Maryland.... winds getting worse!
> 
> View attachment 231950


Oh no.!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, on the news last night they said it was going to be pretty bad in the east. Hopefully you and your property come through ok. They say it's a real nor'easter! Here's just a tiny bit of what's going on in the east:
> 
> Other notable heavy snow totals as of Friday morning included 14 inches in Harborcreek, Pennsylvania, and Windham, New York, 12 inches near North East, Pennsylvania, 11.9 inches at Buffalo-Niagara International Airport, and 11 inches in Chardon, Ohio.
> 
> Some wet snow has begun to mix in over the New York City metro area, in Baltimore, and precipitation had changed to snow in Harrisburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> High winds are current raking parts of the mid-Atlantic states, Appalachians and New England.
> 
> Winds gusted to 67 mph at Washington-Dulles and 62 mph at Reagan National Airport early Friday. A 74 mph gust was clocked atop Chickaree Summit, Pennsylvania.
> 
> Gusts over 50 mph are already buffeting Boston-Logan Airport, and trees have been downed in Arlington, Burlington, Easton, North Andover, Sharon and Woburn. Trees have also been downed in parts of Pennsylvania, Ohio, Maryland, Virginia and western North Carolina.
> 
> Numerous reports of trees down blocking roads and a few onto homes and buildings have come in from the Washington D.C. metro.
> 
> Avery County, North Carolina 911 reported numerous trees downed across the county Thursday evening. A peak gust over 100 mph was clocked atop Grandfather Mountain, North Carolina, early Friday.


Oh that sounds quite bad.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Some of mine I remember for years they where so bad. But an awesome deam is gone in minutes. How is that fair?


I know not fair at all. I fortunately don't remember any nightmares. But I also don't watch horrors.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I know not fair at all. I fortunately don't remember any nightmares. But I also don't watch horrors.


I don't watch them either. Never liked them.


----------



## JoesMum

So this is why we came to Birmingham. The World Indoor Athletics Championships


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, on the news last night they said it was going to be pretty bad in the east. Hopefully you and your property come through ok. They say it's a real nor'easter! Here's just a tiny bit of what's going on in the east:
> 
> Other notable heavy snow totals as of Friday morning included 14 inches in Harborcreek, Pennsylvania, and Windham, New York, 12 inches near North East, Pennsylvania, 11.9 inches at Buffalo-Niagara International Airport, and 11 inches in Chardon, Ohio.
> 
> Some wet snow has begun to mix in over the New York City metro area, in Baltimore, and precipitation had changed to snow in Harrisburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> High winds are current raking parts of the mid-Atlantic states, Appalachians and New England.
> 
> Winds gusted to 67 mph at Washington-Dulles and 62 mph at Reagan National Airport early Friday. A 74 mph gust was clocked atop Chickaree Summit, Pennsylvania.
> 
> Gusts over 50 mph are already buffeting Boston-Logan Airport, and trees have been downed in Arlington, Burlington, Easton, North Andover, Sharon and Woburn. Trees have also been downed in parts of Pennsylvania, Ohio, Maryland, Virginia and western North Carolina.
> 
> Numerous reports of trees down blocking roads and a few onto homes and buildings have come in from the Washington D.C. metro.
> 
> Avery County, North Carolina 911 reported numerous trees downed across the county Thursday evening. A peak gust over 100 mph was clocked atop Grandfather Mountain, North Carolina, early Friday.



Sounds awful


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> There is a safety barrier for nightmares. They weren`t recorded. Only nice dreams.



No. The nice dreams might be too embarrassing to watch outside your head.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks.....the towering pine trees in our back garden (100 footers) are swaying to and fro, like grass blades.... scary!



 Be safe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Be safe.



Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I broke down and got Wendy's Baconator (hamburger) last Friday. They used processed cheese on it. YUCK!!!!! It ruined the sandwich. How anyone can eat that junk is beyond my understanding! Thank goodness I didn't get sick from the preparer sneezing on my food!


I love cheeseburgers. 
But we make out own with proper cheese. 
Wendy's doesn't seem to have gone international like McDonald's and Burger King, but I have heard of them. 
I have a McDonald's maybe twice a year but prefer Burger King, maybe three or four times a year. But the cheese is dreadful so I usually get something else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Easter is next weekend here... you know us Yanks, never on the same schedule.


Joke. 
You mentioned Nor'Easter, or something. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think some escaped this way. It wasn’t snowing when we went to find lunch. This was on the way back. It’s a white-out now
> View attachment 231948


Blimey! 
That must have been a pretty big canon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> That's all we used when my kids were little. I never thought it tasted bad before. But can't stand it now. It has a bitter taste that isn't pleasing at all.


It tastes of plastic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Trees toppling like matchsticks here in Maryland.... winds getting worse!
> 
> View attachment 231950


That's very sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, on the news last night they said it was going to be pretty bad in the east. Hopefully you and your property come through ok. They say it's a real nor'easter! Here's just a tiny bit of what's going on in the east:
> 
> Other notable heavy snow totals as of Friday morning included 14 inches in Harborcreek, Pennsylvania, and Windham, New York, 12 inches near North East, Pennsylvania, 11.9 inches at Buffalo-Niagara International Airport, and 11 inches in Chardon, Ohio.
> 
> Some wet snow has begun to mix in over the New York City metro area, in Baltimore, and precipitation had changed to snow in Harrisburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> High winds are current raking parts of the mid-Atlantic states, Appalachians and New England.
> 
> Winds gusted to 67 mph at Washington-Dulles and 62 mph at Reagan National Airport early Friday. A 74 mph gust was clocked atop Chickaree Summit, Pennsylvania.
> 
> Gusts over 50 mph are already buffeting Boston-Logan Airport, and trees have been downed in Arlington, Burlington, Easton, North Andover, Sharon and Woburn. Trees have also been downed in parts of Pennsylvania, Ohio, Maryland, Virginia and western North Carolina.
> 
> Numerous reports of trees down blocking roads and a few onto homes and buildings have come in from the Washington D.C. metro.
> 
> Avery County, North Carolina 911 reported numerous trees downed across the county Thursday evening. A peak gust over 100 mph was clocked atop Grandfather Mountain, North Carolina, early Friday.



Poor trees. 
I hope all the people are okay, lots of people dying in places like Poland. 
Awful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> From a friend in College Park MD, home of University of Md....
> 
> View attachment 231953


How old was that beautiful tree? 
(rhetorical question)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a great work free weekend, Sabine!
> I've got to work
> But never mind, eh?
> Keep safe and warm. Make sure your substrate is moist and warm.


I use to have a heat mat under the substrate in my bed. The heat mat keeps the baked beans almost warm and cosy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Poor old tree


Quite. 
Hi, Dan!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *ME ! ! ! *


*OH Yeah !!!! What shall we do ?????*


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I think some escaped this way. It wasn’t snowing when we went to find lunch. This was on the way back. It’s a white-out now
> View attachment 231948


Who make all these big dark snow balls in your pic ????


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> From a friend in College Park MD, home of University of Md....
> 
> View attachment 231953


It looks like the old tree was rotten above the roots.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I don't have one. That was Sabine. I am in SA the last thing we want are fires. It is hot enough.[emoji6] [emoji23]


Me ??? I don`t know nothing about fires and books.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So this is why we came to Birmingham. The World Indoor Athletics Championships
> View attachment 231962
> 
> View attachment 231963


Are the Russian dope-heads in this one?
It doesn't look very full. 
And it's hardly cricket. 
Moan over. 
Sorry.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I don't watch them either. Never liked them.


I love horror movies ! I never get nightmares from them. Nightmares are made of more real memories that changed into bad dreams, me thinks.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are the Russian dope-heads in this one?
> It doesn't look very full.
> And it's hardly cricket.
> Moan over.
> Sorry.



Russia isn’t allowed a team

Half the spectators are stuck in snow drifts. It was a sell out [emoji301]️ 

Our cricketers are losing down under where it’s not snowing 

You whiner! [emoji1]


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I love horror movies ! I never get nightmares from them. Nightmares are made of more real memories that changed into bad dreams, me thinks.


My nightmares are usually me alone being chased by wild animals that want to kill me. Wolves, bears, mountain lions. Either that or a family member that are possessed and trying to kill me.


----------



## Bee62

Hi folks. Can somebody please sing a nice lullaby song ? My torts want to sleep.
Mommy has to switch out the lights and clean the playground for tomorrow. 

*Having tortoise poop on your fingers makes you a lucky singer ....*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I use to have a heat mat under the substrate in my bed. The heat mat keeps the baked beans almost warm and cosy


That's a brilliant idea! 
Tortoises probably shouldn't be heated from underneath, but people should be fine. 
I shall try that with my spaghetti hoops.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *OH Yeah !!!! What shall we do ?????*


Eat the armadillos?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who make all these big dark snow balls in your pic ????


Not exactly snap, but you noticed them too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I love horror movies ! I never get nightmares from them. Nightmares are made of more real memories that changed into bad dreams, me thinks.


Agreed. 
If I could record wifey's nightmares, i wouldn't need to watch horror flicks. 
(I don't have them) 
(nightmares, not horror flicks)


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eat the armadillos?


I'm more in the mood for poultry so what about penguin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Russia isn’t allowed a team
> 
> Half the spectators are stuck in snow drifts. It was a sell out [emoji301]️
> 
> Our cricketers are losing down under where it’s not snowing
> 
> You whiner! [emoji1]


I thought Russia had been forgiven now?
Or they all compete as independent ' I'm not Russian, honest' competitors. 
Or something. 
I guessed the snow drift stuff but thought I'd whinge anyway. 
And you're right, our cricketers are very badly behaved just now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> My nightmares are usually me alone being chased by wild animals that want to kill me. Wolves, bears, mountain lions. Either that or a family member that are possessed and trying to kill me.


I would love that!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not exactly snap, but you noticed them too!



The Brummies don’t fight fair... big rocks in their snowballs! [emoji35] [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi folks. Can somebody please sing a nice lullaby song ? My torts want to sleep.
> Mommy has to switch out the lights and clean the playground for tomorrow.
> 
> *Having tortoise poop on your fingers makes you a lucky singer ....*


Go to sleep,
Go to sleep,
Go to sleep now Bee's torties. 
Go to sleep,
Got to sleep,
My little lettuce heads. 
Lay thy beaks down to rest,
May thy slumber be blessed. 
Torts are the the best. 
And please wear a vest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm more in the mood for poultry so what about penguin?



I would, but Sabine will kill us!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Joke.
> You mentioned Nor'Easter, or something.
> Sorry.



Aaaaagh, quite good!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I don't watch them either. Never liked them.


Shame and you have to watch / live them in your dreams! Someone has a bad sense of humour.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So this is why we came to Birmingham. The World Indoor Athletics Championships
> View attachment 231962
> 
> View attachment 231963


Not bad seats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The Brummies don’t fight fair... big rocks in their snowballs! [emoji35]



That might hurt!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No. The nice dreams might be too embarrassing to watch outside your head.


Lol. You giving your secrets away?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love cheeseburgers.
> But we make out own with proper cheese.
> Wendy's doesn't seem to have gone international like McDonald's and Burger King, but I have heard of them.
> I have a McDonald's maybe twice a year but prefer Burger King, maybe three or four times a year. But the cheese is dreadful so I usually get something else.


Can't stand either one. Tastes like cardboard to me.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor trees.
> I hope all the people are okay, lots of people dying in places like Poland.
> Awful.


Mother nature culling the herd perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Can't stand either one. Tastes like cardboard to me.


Yeah, nothing like a cardboard burger with plastic and reconstituted potatoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Mother nature culling the herd perhaps?


Golly! 
I hope not! 
I'm not a fan of humans in particular, but I wouldn't wish death on anyone,or anything. 
Except camels.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Me ??? I don`t know nothing about fires and books.


You don't have your fire going?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My nightmares are usually me alone being chased by wild animals that want to kill me. Wolves, bears, mountain lions. Either that or a family member that are possessed and trying to kill me.


Why is everyone trying to kill you?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eat the armadillos?


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm more in the mood for poultry so what about penguin?


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go to sleep,
> Go to sleep,
> Go to sleep now Bee's torties.
> Go to sleep,
> Got to sleep,
> My little lettuce heads.
> Lay thy beaks down to rest,
> May thy slumber be blessed.
> Torts are the the best.
> And please wear a vest.


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz[emoji42] [emoji42] [emoji42]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, nothing like a cardboard burger with plastic and reconstituted potatoes.


Exactly.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> I hope not!
> I'm not a fan of humans in particular, but I wouldn't wish death on anyone,or anything.
> Except camels.


I don't wish it on anyone at all either.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Why is everyone trying to kill you?


I don't know.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, nothing like a cardboard burger with plastic and reconstituted potatoes.


Your making me hungry lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My nightmares are usually me alone being chased by wild animals that want to kill me. Wolves, bears, mountain lions. Either that or a family member that are possessed and trying to kill me.


You dream of family members that want to kill you ???
That is really scary !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> You dream of family members that want to kill you ???
> That is really scary !


Yeah and sometimes to stop them I have to try and kill them. But they will be like zombies or something and nothing I do kills them and they will still be trying to kill me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go to sleep,
> Go to sleep,
> Go to sleep now Bee's torties.
> Go to sleep,
> Got to sleep,
> My little lettuce heads.
> Lay thy beaks down to rest,
> May thy slumber be blessed.
> Torts are the the best.
> And please wear a vest.


Oh thank you Adam. What a nice tort lullaby song.
Now my babies are sleeping. I really appreciate your help. Usually they won`t fall asleep so fast.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh thank you Adam. What a nice tort lullaby song.
> Now my babies are sleeping. I really appreciate your help. Usually they won`t fall asleep so fast.


I wonder what they dream about?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would, but Sabine will kill us!


Yes indeed I will !!!! I love Silly and Willy. They are cute and lovely.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I don't know.


You should teach yourself martial arts in your dreams so that you can defend yourself.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yeah and sometimes to stop them I have to try and kill them. But they will be like zombies or something and nothing I do kills them and they will still be trying to kill me.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I wonder what they dream about?


Mazuri lettuce and warm sun.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I don't know.


I am no psychologist but I think you dream that people want to kill you because you are sometimes thinking of killing yourself.
But it also tells me that you want to live, because in your dreams you have fear to die.
I hope so much that you find the right meds and more help to keep you on the track of life, your life. Maybe your dreams then disappear.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I wonder what they dream about?


A lot of food. A green meadow with many different herbs dandelions and sunshine.
Maybe .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You don't have your fire going?


Oh, sorry, yes I have but I am reading no book by the fire.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry, yes I have but I am reading no book by the fire.


Well then get a book you have wanted to read and make yourself a nice hot cup of coffee or hot chocolate or whiskey basically your beverage of choice. Go sit by the fire and enjoy your cosy quiet time to yourself.


----------



## JoesMum

Just popping in before I turn in for the night. Sorry John didn’t show  ... he did say he would... honest!

Some parts of the UK have had 50cm (20 inches) of snow today so we have got off lightly! 

The indoor athletics was really good and we even had a GB Gold for Katarina Johnson-Thompson in the pentathlon (the heptathletes can’t do all their events when competing indoors!)

Sleep well all. For those with awful weather, I hope things sort themselves out soon. x


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well then get a book you have wanted to read and make yourself a nice hot cup of coffee or hot chocolate or whiskey basically your beverage of choice. Go sit by the fire and enjoy your cosy quiet time to yourself.


I like your idea. Maybe I will try tomorrow but today it is late night or early day 00:05 am and I am on my way to bed.
I like sitting by the fire with a coffee watching the flames. These times are seldom and precious for me.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just popping in before I turn in for the night. Sorry John didn’t show  ... he did say he would... honest!
> 
> Some parts of the UK have had 50cm (20 inches) of snow today so we have got off lightly!
> 
> The indoor athletics was really good and we even had a GB Gold for Katarina Johnson-Thompson in the pentathlon (the heptathletes can’t do all their events when competing indoors!)
> 
> Sleep well all. For those with awful weather, I hope things sort themselves out soon. x


Good night Linda. Sleep well and stay warm. The cold weather is soon over I hope. 50 cm snow is a lot. Here still no more new snow and I am glad about it.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bee62

It is quiet here this evening or night.
Last night I haven`t got enough sleep, so I say Nos Da, Gute Nacht and Good night to everyone in this cold dark place.
Don`t let the woolspider bite you ( if she exist ) and no one should dare to eat Silly and Willy. I`ve spoken with the one legged pirate to have an eye on the penguins and protect them.
For a barrel of rum was the price I had to pay.
I have eaten some of Adams cheese and hope he don`t mind `cause I`ve ordered a delivery of plenty cheese for tomorrow for everyone. Look:


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> It is quiet here this evening or night.
> Last night I haven`t got enough sleep, so I say Nos Da, Gute Nacht and Good night to everyone in this cold dark place.
> Don`t let the woolspider bite you ( if she exist ) and no one should dare to eat Silly and Willy. I`ve spoken with the one legged pirate to have an eye on the penguins and protect them.
> For a barrel of rum was the price I had to pay.
> I have eaten some of Adams cheese and hope he don`t mind `cause I`ve ordered a delivery of plenty cheese for tomorrow for everyone. Look:


Goodnight. Sorry I've just not felt like talking a lot today. I have been watching the room from my corner though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Your making me hungry lol


You must eat fresh healthy food
Like cheese, beer and cockroach. 
Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must eat fresh healthy food
> Like cheese, beer and cockroach.
> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How is the cockroach fixed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Yeah and sometimes to stop them I have to try and kill them. But they will be like zombies or something and nothing I do kills them and they will still be trying to kill me.


A psychologist would sat you have low self esteem, family issues, a lack of cheese and are bonkers.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A psychologist would sat you have low self esteem, family issues, a lack of cheese and are bonkers.


I do have a lack of cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I wonder what they dream about?


Frog soufflé. 
(in reality it's been tested and they don't)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes indeed I will !!!! I love Silly and Willy. They are cute and lovely.


And edible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You should teach yourself martial arts in your dreams so that you can defend yourself.


I used to have nightmares about triffids as a child. 
Then my parents said to beat them up. 
So I dreamed that when they came into my bedroom I attacked them with my yard rule.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I broke down and got Wendy's Baconator (hamburger) last Friday. They used processed cheese on it. YUCK!!!!! It ruined the sandwich. How anyone can eat that junk is beyond my understanding! Thank goodness I didn't get sick from the preparer sneezing on my food!



Baconator is like best burger for driving. None of them vegetables to fall off.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And edible.



NO!!!!!![emoji35] NAUGHTY ADAM!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Mazuri lettuce and warm sun.


Cheese. 
Tidgy would eat it if she could.
In the past, when she's been of her food, I offered her cheese. 
She opens her mouth to eat and I pop in something else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A lot of food. A green meadow with many different herbs dandelions and sunshine.
> Maybe .....


What happens if Batman fights Superman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just popping in before I turn in for the night. Sorry John didn’t show  ... he did say he would... honest!
> 
> Some parts of the UK have had 50cm (20 inches) of snow today so we have got off lightly!
> 
> The indoor athletics was really good and we even had a GB Gold for Katarina Johnson-Thompson in the pentathlon (the heptathletes can’t do all their events when competing indoors!)
> 
> Sleep well all. For those with awful weather, I hope things sort themselves out soon. x


Nos da, Linda. 
John is not John anymore.
Somehow he has lost himself and we have lost him.
He joined us during a difficult time and we saw him through it. 
He told me that we saved his life and were everything to him. 
I'm afraid that he is now lost to us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is quiet here this evening or night.
> Last night I haven`t got enough sleep, so I say Nos Da, Gute Nacht and Good night to everyone in this cold dark place.
> Don`t let the woolspider bite you ( if she exist ) and no one should dare to eat Silly and Willy. I`ve spoken with the one legged pirate to have an eye on the penguins and protect them.
> For a barrel of rum was the price I had to pay.
> I have eaten some of Adams cheese and hope he don`t mind `cause I`ve ordered a delivery of plenty cheese for tomorrow for everyone. Look:


I would happily share my cheese with you, my friend. 
Always.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Goodnight. Sorry I've just not felt like talking a lot today. I have been watching the room from my corner though.


The room?
Or The Room?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love cheeseburgers.
> But we make out own with proper cheese.
> Wendy's doesn't seem to have gone international like McDonald's and Burger King, but I have heard of them.
> I have a McDonald's maybe twice a year but prefer Burger King, maybe three or four times a year. But the cheese is dreadful so I usually get something else.


It really used to irritate me, in the olden days when I ate out more, when I would ask the clerk for a hamburger and they would ask, "Do you want cheese on that?". I really wanted to say something rude, but I was always polite. Don't they realize I would have asked for a cheeseburger if I wanted cheese on that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> How is the cockroach fixed?


Shallow fried is best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I do have a lack of cheese


Finally! 
We have sorted your problems. 
Buy lots of cheese and think of the friends who love you in the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Baconator is like best burger for driving. None of them vegetables to fall off.


?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Baconator is like best burger for driving. None of them vegetables to fall off.


. . . and the bacon was nice and crisp!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> NO!!!!!![emoji35] NAUGHTY ADAM!!!!! [emoji6]


Mooz! 
Hello, my friend! 
I might actually try a non-endangered penguin species for lunch, but not my Cold Dark Roommates, unless i get very hungry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Much to my horror, I’ve just fact checked myself and I’ve discovered I was wr•ng ! Hard enough to think. Harder even still to discuss openly. My Pendleton whiskey is made in Canada and then ship to Oregon Hood River distillery to be bottled. http://hrdspirits.com/corporate-information/

http://scotchnoob.com/2014/02/17/pendleton-canadian-whisky/


----------



## Bambam1989

Lurk lurk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Much to my horror, I’ve just fact checked myself and I’ve discovered I was wr•ng ! Hard enough to think. Harder even still to discuss openly. My Pendleton whiskey is made in Canada and then ship to Oregon Hood River distillery to be bottled. http://hrdspirits.com/corporate-information/
> 
> http://scotchnoob.com/2014/02/17/pendleton-canadian-whisky/




It's horrible being wrong, but at least you can claim the Good Men Of Oregon have excellent taste!


----------



## DE42

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Much to my horror, I’ve just fact checked myself and I’ve discovered I was wr•ng ! Hard enough to think. Harder even still to discuss openly. My Pendleton whiskey is made in Canada and then ship to Oregon Hood River distillery to be bottled. http://hrdspirits.com/corporate-information/
> 
> http://scotchnoob.com/2014/02/17/pendleton-canadian-whisky/


I just buy Tennessee whiskey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Lurk lurk


Lurk. 
Not very convincingly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I just buy Tennessee whiskey.


Many of which I have tried. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Yeah and sometimes to stop them I have to try and kill them. But they will be like zombies or something and nothing I do kills them and they will still be trying to kill me.



I used to have a lot of nightmares. Still do, but not as many and not as terrifying. What helped is trying to talk to the menacing person/thing inside the dream. So, instead of running scared (and I rarely can run away anyway), I turn around in my dream, face the Shadow, and ask it why it’s trying to attack me. Most of the time, this de-escalates the situation. 
I also used to dream a lot about being lost. Now I’m trying to find someone in the dream and ask for directions. 
In waking life, too, I finally learned to ask for help and talk about my problems, instead of keeping it all buried inside.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Linda.
> John is not John anymore.
> Somehow he has lost himself and we have lost him.
> He joined us during a difficult time and we saw him through it.
> He told me that we saved his life and were everything to him.
> I'm afraid that he is now lost to us.



Oh no, this is scary. He’s loved by so many people around the world. Hope he can find his way back.


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Much to my horror, I’ve just fact checked myself and I’ve discovered I was wr•ng ! Hard enough to think. Harder even still to discuss openly. My Pendleton whiskey is made in Canada and then ship to Oregon Hood River distillery to be bottled. http://hrdspirits.com/corporate-information/
> 
> http://scotchnoob.com/2014/02/17/pendleton-canadian-whisky/



Oh no. Does it taste worse now that you found out? Don’t discount the value of the local bottling process...


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates. Snow here today — again.  It’s daughter’s Russian school day and I really don’t want to go out in this weather. Eight years on the Aegean spoilt me. 
@Bee62, I changed my mind about wanting all that snow. Could you please take it back?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Linda.
> John is not John anymore.
> Somehow he has lost himself and we have lost him.
> He joined us during a difficult time and we saw him through it.
> He told me that we saved his life and were everything to him.
> I'm afraid that he is now lost to us.



John sent “his Mammy” a video of himself last night which is absolutely hilarious. If I can find it on youtube, I’ll post a link.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We have woken to thick, thick fog. This is good news, possibly, as it means the air temperature is getting a little warmer. We may have seen the last of the falling snow.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Snow here today — again.  It’s daughter’s Russian school day and I really don’t want to go out in this weather. Eight years on the Aegean spoilt me.
> @Bee62, I changed my mind about wanting all that snow. Could you please take it back?
> View attachment 232006



Good morning Lena - I hope things warm up for you soon - although I doubt you’re going to get Aegean temperatures any time soon. Stay warm! x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Snow here today — again.  It’s daughter’s Russian school day and I really don’t want to go out in this weather. Eight years on the Aegean spoilt me.
> @Bee62, I changed my mind about wanting all that snow. Could you please take it back?
> View attachment 232006


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
Suitable weather for a Russian Day, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We have woken to thick, thick fog. This is good news, possibly, as it means the air temperature is getting a little warmer. We may have seen the last of the falling snow.


Good afternoon, Linda. 
Love the optimism of thick, thick fog being good news!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena.
> Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> Suitable weather for a Russian Day, I suppose.



Good afternoon, Adam! I’m not Russian enough.  The good thing is the snow softened the air and it’s not so cold anymore. How are you and yours?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Goodnight. Sorry I've just not felt like talking a lot today. I have been watching the room from my corner though.


No matter Dan if we talk tomorrow. Held your head up high. We all love you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must eat fresh healthy food
> Like cheese, beer and cockroach.
> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


COCKROACH ???? I had to translate it.....
Bleuch ! Urghhh,,, würghhhh, blähhhh, igittt


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I do have a lack of cheese


Eat more !! It should be possible.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And edible.


Maybe, but not for you and the whole CDR !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> NO!!!!!![emoji35] NAUGHTY ADAM!!!!! [emoji6]


Thank you Bea. You are on my side ! I told Adam that they are under my protection.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What happens if Batman fights Superman?


I don`t know but I am sure you will explain it to me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would happily share my cheese with you, my friend.
> Always.


Thank you Adam ! You are so kind. It is a great honor to me that you share your cheese with me.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Snow here today — again.  It’s daughter’s Russian school day and I really don’t want to go out in this weather. Eight years on the Aegean spoilt me.
> @Bee62, I changed my mind about wanting all that snow. Could you please take it back?
> View attachment 232006


I take no snow back. Snow is excluded from exchange. Sorry !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam! I’m not Russian enough.  The good thing is the snow softened the air and it’s not so cold anymore. How are you and yours?


I thought you are a Russian bear....  LOL.
Ouch, ouch ..... ouch, don`t beat me too hard.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I thought you are a Russian bear....  LOL.
> Ouch, ouch ..... ouch, don`t beat me too hard.



Oops, that wasn’t me.  So, who did it??


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oops, that wasn’t me.  So, who did it??


Oh, I have an idea. Maybe the leprechaun substitute. Adam has fired him and he is angry on every one in here. Be aware he doesen`t beat you too my friend.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just popping in before I turn in for the night. Sorry John didn’t show  ... he did say he would... honest!
> 
> Some parts of the UK have had 50cm (20 inches) of snow today so we have got off lightly!
> 
> The indoor athletics was really good and we even had a GB Gold for Katarina Johnson-Thompson in the pentathlon (the heptathletes can’t do all their events when competing indoors!)
> 
> Sleep well all. For those with awful weather, I hope things sort themselves out soon. x


Good night for last night and Good Afernoon for today.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I like your idea. Maybe I will try tomorrow but today it is late night or early day 00:05 am and I am on my way to bed.
> I like sitting by the fire with a coffee watching the flames. These times are seldom and precious for me.


That sounds really nice too. Makes me wish I had a fireplace for winter.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is quiet here this evening or night.
> Last night I haven`t got enough sleep, so I say Nos Da, Gute Nacht and Good night to everyone in this cold dark place.
> Don`t let the woolspider bite you ( if she exist ) and no one should dare to eat Silly and Willy. I`ve spoken with the one legged pirate to have an eye on the penguins and protect them.
> For a barrel of rum was the price I had to pay.
> I have eaten some of Adams cheese and hope he don`t mind `cause I`ve ordered a delivery of plenty cheese for tomorrow for everyone. Look:


Ooooh yum yum yum. That looks really nice.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Goodnight. Sorry I've just not felt like talking a lot today. I have been watching the room from my corner though.


Thats okay Dan. Lurk away. And Good Morning Dan hope you have a supa dupa saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must eat fresh healthy food
> Like cheese, beer and cockroach.
> Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yuckkkk on the cockroach. The cheese is okay and for the beer it must have 70% lemonade and 30% beer thats only way I like it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Frog soufflé.
> (in reality it's been tested and they don't)


How do you test a tortoise dreaming?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That sounds really nice too. Makes me wish I had a fireplace for winter.


Hello Carol. It is very cozy sitting at the fire watching the flames and the warmth is all around you. Every thing in the room is warm. A wood fire is much more better than every other heating. 
I have this fireplace


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to have nightmares about triffids as a child.
> Then my parents said to beat them up.
> So I dreamed that when they came into my bedroom I attacked them with my yard rule.


Whahahaha. Did it work?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese.
> Tidgy would eat it if she could.
> In the past, when she's been of her food, I offered her cheese.
> She opens her mouth to eat and I pop in something else.


Lol. Tricking Tidgy....I am surpised she still trusts you after that.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What happens if Batman fights Superman?


It becomes a batsupa fight.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Linda.
> John is not John anymore.
> Somehow he has lost himself and we have lost him.
> He joined us during a difficult time and we saw him through it.
> He told me that we saved his life and were everything to him.
> I'm afraid that he is now lost to us.


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ooooh yum yum yum. That looks really nice.


Help yourself.
Cheese for all !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yuckkkk on the cockroach. The cheese is okay and for the beer it must have 70% lemonade and 30% beer thats only way I like it.


Yes, that is the way I love beer too. In Germany we call this mixture of beer and lemonade "Radler" .


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It really used to irritate me, in the olden days when I ate out more, when I would ask the clerk for a hamburger and they would ask, "Do you want cheese on that?". I really wanted to say something rude, but I was always polite. Don't they realize I would have asked for a cheeseburger if I wanted cheese on that?


Lol. I think they have to ask - part of their sales pitch or customer service protocol. Did it cost more if you put cheese on?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Shallow fried is best.


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji37]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It becomes a batsupa fight.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mooz!
> Hello, my friend!
> I might actually try a non-endangered penguin species for lunch, but not my Cold Dark Roommates, unless i get very hungry.


But Sabine just gave you cheese so you shouldn't be hungry.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Much to my horror, I’ve just fact checked myself and I’ve discovered I was wr•ng ! Hard enough to think. Harder even still to discuss openly. My Pendleton whiskey is made in Canada and then ship to Oregon Hood River distillery to be bottled. http://hrdspirits.com/corporate-information/
> 
> http://scotchnoob.com/2014/02/17/pendleton-canadian-whisky/


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Lurk lurk


Lurk lurk back at ya.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I used to have a lot of nightmares. Still do, but not as many and not as terrifying. What helped is trying to talk to the menacing person/thing inside the dream. So, instead of running scared (and I rarely can run away anyway), I turn around in my dream, face the Shadow, and ask it why it’s trying to attack me. Most of the time, this de-escalates the situation.
> I also used to dream a lot about being lost. Now I’m trying to find someone in the dream and ask for directions.
> In waking life, too, I finally learned to ask for help and talk about my problems, instead of keeping it all buried inside.


I very rarely remember my dreams. So a mute point for me.


----------



## Bee62

Ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, here is a spider, but it is no woolspider ( if it exist )


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Snow here today — again.  It’s daughter’s Russian school day and I really don’t want to go out in this weather. Eight years on the Aegean spoilt me.
> @Bee62, I changed my mind about wanting all that snow. Could you please take it back?
> View attachment 232006


Send the snow our way to our water dams. It can melt and replenish the dams.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We have woken to thick, thick fog. This is good news, possibly, as it means the air temperature is getting a little warmer. We may have seen the last of the falling snow.


Yay for you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> COCKROACH ???? I had to translate it.....
> Bleuch ! Urghhh,,, würghhhh, blähhhh, igittt


I totally agree. I would need to be seriously desperate.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I have an idea. Maybe the leprechaun substitute. Adam has fired him and he is angry on every one in here. Be aware he doesen`t beat you too my friend.


Let him try. I am waiting.


----------



## Bee62

Greetings from Silly & Willy


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I totally agree. I would need to be seriously desperate.


I would be near the dead of starvation before eat them .......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Let him try. I am waiting.


Right !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I very rarely remember my dreams. So a mute point for me.


You sleep to deep to remember your dreams. That is a very good sign ! For healthy nerves too


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. It is very cozy sitting at the fire watching the flames and the warmth is all around you. Every thing in the room is warm. A wood fire is much more better than every other heating.
> I have this fireplace


Oh that looks like a lovely fireplace. This is my favorite photo. My brother took it on his farm.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Help yourself.
> Cheese for all !


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, that is the way I love beer too. In Germany we call this mixture of beer and lemonade "Radler" .


We call it a beer shandy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, here is a spider, but it is no woolspider ( if it exist )


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Greetings from Silly & Willy


Hello Silly and Willy. Watch out for hungry CDR roommates. If you see any run to Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Right !


Yes. Exactly like that. But I would use my marble rolling pin. [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh that looks like a lovely fireplace. This is my favorite photo. My brother took it on his farm.
> View attachment 232014


It is really lovely. The colors of the red wine and the flames ..... Beautiful and warming.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We call it a beer shandy.


That sounds good.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is really lovely. The colors of the red wine and the flames ..... Beautiful and warming.


I know that is how I feel. Evertime I see that photo.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hello Silly and Willy. Watch out for hungry CDR roommates. If you see any run to Sabine.


Yes. I will take a rotten stinky old fish that I forgot in one corner and smash it the one that wants to eat the penguins in the face.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I know that is how I feel. Evertime I see that photo.


Agree


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. We have spent the whole day visiting rescue shelters to look for a playmate. We have narrowed it down to three choices at the SPCA in CapeTown. Now we need to fill in an application form. Get them to do a house inspection and take Milley to meet the dogs to see if she will get on with them. So not a quick process. This is Milley, she had her bath and grooming session yesterday. So she all nice and clean and cool.
I will be back shortly as it is time for Rue's daily soak.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> How do you test a tortoise dreaming?



You wake them up and ask them. Obviously!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Bea. You are on my side ! I told Adam that they are under my protection.



This kind of Penguin is yummy


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We call it a beer shandy.



Beer and lemonade is called Shandy in the UK. In France it’s called Panaché


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> All caught up. We have spent the whole day visiting rescue shelters to look for a playmate. We have narrowed it down to three choices at the SPCA in CapeTown. Now we need to fill in an application form. Get them to do a house inspection and take Milley to meet the dogs to see if she will get on with them. So not a quick process. This is Milley, she had her bath and grooming session yesterday. So she all nice and clean and cool.
> I will be back shortly as it is time for Rue's daily soak.
> View attachment 232015


Hey, Milley looks nice. How old is she and what`s her story. ? Does she had a home or was she found roaming the streets alone ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This kind of Penguin is yummy
> View attachment 232021


.... and acceptable !


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> All caught up. We have spent the whole day visiting rescue shelters to look for a playmate. We have narrowed it down to three choices at the SPCA in CapeTown. Now we need to fill in an application form. Get them to do a house inspection and take Milley to meet the dogs to see if she will get on with them. So not a quick process. This is Milley, she had her bath and grooming session yesterday. So she all nice and clean and cool.
> I will be back shortly as it is time for Rue's daily soak.
> View attachment 232015



Good luck with finding a new companion for Milley [emoji177]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You wake them up and ask them. Obviously!


I`ve tried but they were only hissing at me that I translated with p*ss off ......


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Hey, Milley looks nice. How old is she and what`s her story. ? Does she had a home or was she found roaming the streets alone ?


Oh sorry, I mixed things up. Milley is your dog, I know. Sorry for that mistake.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I`ve tried but they were only hissing at me that I translated wit p*ss off ......



Joe was equally delighted at being woken or moved when asleep [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

See you all later again I hope.
Have a meeting with two boiled eggs and a fresh coffee.
Life is good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> John says he's going to be in the Cold Dark Room tomorrow, hopefully.
> See Linda's message above.


I understand being busy and how life changes all of the time. But it's important that friends keep in touch.
I'm very happy to hear that he's just busy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Joe was equally delighted at being woken or moved when asleep [emoji23]


I believe. But I can understand them well. I am not delighted too when someone wakes me up..... LOL !


----------



## JoesMum

My son lives in the middle of the big city of Bristol and has got lazy with food as everything is available on his doorstep 24/7. 

Except now. When deliveries have been hampered by snow. He assures me that he is going to starve to death. I suspect he may be exaggerating [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Oh, and the Broward County Schools stockroom employee that retired and made the threats to come back and shoot us all.....
It was determined by the police that he was joking about it.
He was arrested and released.
Not smart with our current situation to joke about such things. And it was alarming to me how little prepared we are (maintenance) to deal with a threat like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Adam! I’m not Russian enough.  The good thing is the snow softened the air and it’s not so cold anymore. How are you and yours?


Very good here, got a couple of nice fossils in the post, Tidgy is happy and healthy and wifey is cheerful and smiling. 
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> COCKROACH ???? I had to translate it.....
> Bleuch ! Urghhh,,, würghhhh, blähhhh, igittt


Not too bad actually. 
Love the emoji. 
Good afternoon, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Bea. You are on my side ! I told Adam that they are under my protection.


I do not eat the Roommates. 
Except for the occasional fruit flavoured jellyfish, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oops, that wasn’t me.  So, who did it??


The penguins are hungry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yuckkkk on the cockroach. The cheese is okay and for the beer it must have 70% lemonade and 30% beer thats only way I like it.


Yuckkk to beer with lemonade in it. 
I hate shandy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> How do you test a tortoise dreaming?


Connect it to the Electroencephalagraph machine and measure brain-wave activity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> How do you test a tortoise dreaming?


Or simply ask it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. It is very cozy sitting at the fire watching the flames and the warmth is all around you. Every thing in the room is warm. A wood fire is much more better than every other heating.
> I have this fireplace


It would appear to be completely surrounded in snow so can't be putting out much heat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Did it work?


Yup. 
I even stopped having nightmares.
I miss them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Tricking Tidgy....I am surpised she still trusts you after that.


She gets wise to it and shuts her mouth very quickly. 
Sometimes she spits out the inserted morsel. 
Luckily her appetite is good at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, that is the way I love beer too. In Germany we call this mixture of beer and lemonade "Radler" .


Bleuch! 
Kills the flavour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, here is a spider, but it is no woolspider ( if it exist )







Does ours look like this? (if she exists) .


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think they have to ask - part of their sales pitch or customer service protocol. Did it cost more if you put cheese on?


yes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh that looks like a lovely fireplace. This is my favorite photo. My brother took it on his farm.
> View attachment 232014


A beautiful photo that really gives off warmth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes. I will take a rotten stinky old fish that I forgot in one corner and smash it the one that wants to eat the penguins in the face.


I already ate it. 
It was bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> All caught up. We have spent the whole day visiting rescue shelters to look for a playmate. We have narrowed it down to three choices at the SPCA in CapeTown. Now we need to fill in an application form. Get them to do a house inspection and take Milley to meet the dogs to see if she will get on with them. So not a quick process. This is Milley, she had her bath and grooming session yesterday. So she all nice and clean and cool.
> I will be back shortly as it is time for Rue's daily soak.
> View attachment 232015


Nice doggle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You wake them up and ask them. Obviously!


SNAP ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This kind of Penguin is yummy
> View attachment 232021


But battery penguin farming is very cruel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve tried but they were only hissing at me that I translated with p*ss off ......





JoesMum said:


> Joe was equally delighted at being woken or moved when asleep [emoji23]


I have not taught Tidgy any bad language, nor does she grumble when i awaken her. 
She is a very ladylike tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I understand being busy and how life changes all of the time. But it's important that friends keep in touch.
> I'm very happy to hear that he's just busy.


I entirely agree. 
Very disappointing. 
And he promised to visit us yesterday and didn't.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have not taught Tidgy any bad language, nor does she grumble when i awaken her.
> She is a very ladylike tortoise.



Yeah well. You know about Joe. He’d have worn a baseball cap backwards and been the subject of #MeToo complaints. [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, and the Broward County Schools stockroom employee that retired and made the threats to come back and shoot us all.....
> It was determined by the police that he was joking about it.
> He was arrested and released.
> Not smart with our current situation to joke about such things. And it was alarming to me how little prepared we are (maintenance) to deal with a threat like that.



Not smart or funny remarks at all. I don’t blame you for reporting him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh, and the Broward County Schools stockroom employee that retired and made the threats to come back and shoot us all.....
> It was determined by the police that he was joking about it.
> He was arrested and released.
> Not smart with our current situation to joke about such things. And it was alarming to me how little prepared we are (maintenance) to deal with a threat like that.


Scary. 
It's like the idiots at airports when asked if they have anything to declare and say "Only a bomb, ha de ha". 
They are then taken away by police, interrogated, searched by rubber gloved officers with big hands and sometimes fined, imprisoned or beaten up. 
Quite right too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yeah well. You know about Joe. He’d have worn a baseball cap backwards and been the subject of #MeToo complaints. [emoji849]


ha ha. 
I expect you're right.


----------



## JoesMum

Postcards and of Brummie canals (Brummie = from Birmingham)









This is right in the middle of the city. The main transport links of a bygone industrial era


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Greetings from Silly & Willy


They look yummy..... I mean cute. Yes cute.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> My son lives in the middle of the big city of Bristol and has got lazy with food as everything is available on his doorstep 24/7.
> 
> Except now. When deliveries have been hampered by snow. He assures me that he is going to starve to death. I suspect he may be exaggerating [emoji849][emoji23]


Bristol?!?!? As in the Bristol TN/VA?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too bad actually.
> Love the emoji.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.


I think I could try them cooked. I have eat live millworms before (on a bet) and the wiggling is what gets you.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Bristol?!?!? As in the Bristol TN/VA?


The original one in South West England. All the others are where settlers from here colonised.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> The original one in South West England. All the others are where settlers from here colonised.


That's what I thought but hey it was worth a shot to ask. Because that would have been cool.


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You wake them up and ask them. Obviously!


Ooops. Silly me I should of known that.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hey, Milley looks nice. How old is she and what`s her story. ? Does she had a home or was she found roaming the streets alone ?


Milley is now 12yrs. She and her brother were found at the side of the road. Her brother Bailey had had his back legs broken. They were taken to a Vet and sorted out. They were then given a forever home but the people immigrated and we then took them in 10years ago and they have been with us since. Bailey passed away last year. Milley seemed to handle it okay but I have noticed that lately she is mopping around alot. Hence I have decided to find her a playmate. I am not allowed to share the photos I took of the dogs at the SPCA but I promise to share once we get Milley's new friend.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Milley is now 12yrs. She and her brother were found at the side of the road. Her brother Bailey had had his back legs broken. They were taken to a Vet and sorted out. They were then given a forever home but the people immigrated and we then took them in 10years ago and they have been with us since. Bailey passed away last year. Milley seemed to handle it okay but I have noticed that lately she is mopping around alot. Hence I have decided to find her a playmate. I am not allowed to share the photos I took of the dogs at the SPCA but I promise to share once we get Milley's new friend.


I hope they get along well together. I think, in my opinion, that's dogs always do better in a 'pack' environment.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Milley is now 12yrs. She and her brother were found at the side of the road. Her brother Bailey had had his back legs broken. They were taken to a Vet and sorted out. They were then given a forever home but the people immigrated and we then took them in 10years ago and they have been with us since. Bailey passed away last year. Milley seemed to handle it okay but I have noticed that lately she is mopping around alot. Hence I have decided to find her a playmate. I am not allowed to share the photos I took of the dogs at the SPCA but I promise to share once we get Milley's new friend.


I have always gotten a puppy when my old dog started to slow down. It seemed to give the old dog a purpose in life - teach the pup the ins and outs of living here. It has always worked out for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Postcards and of Brummie canals (Brummie = from Birmingham)
> View attachment 232022
> 
> View attachment 232023
> 
> View attachment 232024
> 
> View attachment 232025
> 
> 
> This is right in the middle of the city. The main transport links of a bygone industrial era


The British Venice! 
It looks a lot better than it used to.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> They look yummy..... I mean cute. Yes cute.


Yum yum. 
Here penguins. 
Here Silly and Willy, it's tea time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Bristol?!?!? As in the Bristol TN/VA?


Brycgstow, or something is the origin.
Means "Place by the bridge".in Olde English. 
South West England and where I lived and worked for many years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think I could try them cooked. I have eat live millworms before (on a bet) and the wiggling is what gets you.


I used to keep maggots between my gums and teeth when fishing to keep them warm so they wiggle more.
Not sure it works and I never caught any fish.
Nor had many girlfriends. 
Funny that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I hope they get along well together. I think, in my opinion, that's dogs always do better in a 'pack' environment.


As do beers.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As do beers.


This is true. Often found in even numbers.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> This is true. Often found in even numbers.



Pairs are fine. It’s large numbers of them that cause problems.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Pairs are fine. It’s large numbers of them that cause problems.


Yes but in the wild they can be found in 6, 12, or even 24! Lpl


----------



## DE42

Btw lpl is a miss spelling of lol that I have decided means laughing particularly loud.


----------



## Momof4

I did a 5K walk this morning and ran into a two toed sloth at the Sea World booth. He was adorable!!


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> I did a 5K walk this morning and ran into a two toed sloth at the Sea World booth. He was adorable!!
> View attachment 232034


Cool!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I did a 5K walk this morning and ran into a two toed sloth at the Sea World booth. He was adorable!!
> View attachment 232034



Awww


----------



## DE42

So can I ask you all a question?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> So can I ask you all a question?



Ask away.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have always gotten a puppy when my old dog started to slow down. It seemed to give the old dog a purpose in life - teach the pup the ins and outs of living here. It has always worked out for me.


That has been what people have been advising me to do and what has changed my mind about another dog.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> They look yummy..... I mean cute. Yes cute.


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] Naughty naughty naughty.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry, I mixed things up. Milley is your dog, I know. Sorry for that mistake.


Lol. No worries.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Ask away.


Do you all see me as bipolar?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My son lives in the middle of the big city of Bristol and has got lazy with food as everything is available on his doorstep 24/7.
> 
> Except now. When deliveries have been hampered by snow. He assures me that he is going to starve to death. I suspect he may be exaggerating [emoji849][emoji23]


Hopefully he has at least a can of beans?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuckkk to beer with lemonade in it.
> I hate shandy.


Lol. Each to his own....


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or simply ask it.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Do you all see me as bipolar?



The short answer is no. I see a troubled young man. 

This doesn’t mean you aren’t. And if you are, then so what? It makes no odds to me. 

However, if you are or think you are then for goodness sake get the professional help you need. There’s no shame in it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She gets wise to it and shuts her mouth very quickly.
> Sometimes she spits out the inserted morsel.
> Luckily her appetite is good at the moment.


Clever Tidgy. Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me.....


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> The short answer is no. I see a troubled young man.
> 
> This doesn’t mean you aren’t. And if you are, then so what? It makes no odds to me.
> 
> However, if you are or think you are then for goodness sake get the professional help you need. There’s no shame in it.


The counselor I talked to David she thought I had have a touch of bipolar disorder but I just don't see it. That's why I ask. I have depression. I know that. I have issues u need to work and social anxiety. But I don't think I'm bipolar.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!
> Kills the flavour.


Thats the point. Nice and sweet with a hint of beer.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does ours look like this? (if she exists) .


We are still trying to find out.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> yes


Yip then definitely part of the sales pitch. Got to try get the customers to spend more.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice doggle.


Thank you. She is a sweetheart.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scary.
> It's like the idiots at airports when asked if they have anything to declare and say "Only a bomb, ha de ha".
> They are then taken away by police, interrogated, searched by rubber gloved officers with big hands and sometimes fined, imprisoned or beaten up.
> Quite right too.


People just don't think about what they say before they say it. In this day and age you cannot afford not to think before talking.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> The counselor I talked to David she thought I had have a touch of bipolar disorder but I just don't see it. That's why I ask. I have depression. I know that. I have issues u need to work and social anxiety. But I don't think I'm bipolar.



She may be correct. She’s certainly better qualified than me to say. It’s important that she’s alerted you though because it does mean that you might need different meds. 

From the little I do know, all these things are linked depression can be an illness in itself but it is not uncommon for it to be linked to other things. 

What matters is getting the right help. Bipolar is a label for one type of mental illness. It’s not anything to be ashamed of or to be defensive about. We know and like you as Dan not as “the one who’s mentally ill”. 

Try to be open minded about it. We are


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Postcards and of Brummie canals (Brummie = from Birmingham)
> View attachment 232022
> 
> View attachment 232023
> 
> View attachment 232024
> 
> View attachment 232025
> 
> 
> This is right in the middle of the city. The main transport links of a bygone industrial era


Sherlock Holmes playground?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I think I could try them cooked. I have eat live millworms before (on a bet) and the wiggling is what gets you.


Shudder. That is one of the reasons why I could never take part in "Fear Factor" as they would make me eat something like that and I just could not do it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232027


I cannot see the pic.[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I hope they get along well together. I think, in my opinion, that's dogs always do better in a 'pack' environment.


Yes. I think that you are right. Milley definitly seems to indicate now that she is not happy being on her own. If I was retired and or at home all day every day, I think it would be okay. I really hope that she does get on with the dog we saw as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum yum.
> Here penguins.
> Here Silly and Willy, it's tea time!


Oh no. The two of you are going to get into some serious trouble with Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to keep maggots between my gums and teeth when fishing to keep them warm so they wiggle more.
> Not sure it works and I never caught any fish.
> Nor had many girlfriends.
> Funny that.


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] you guys sure are brave.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sherlock Holmes playground?



He is from London 

We used his skills to deduce what happened here though. 



Idiot tried cross the canal on the ice and got wet... twice... probably under the influence of alcohol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yes but in the wild they can be found in 6, 12, or even 24! Lpl


I didn't know you could find beers in the wild. Wouldn't they be too warm?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Btw lpl is a miss spelling of lol that I have decided means laughing particularly loud.


Good one.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I did a 5K walk this morning and ran into a two toed sloth at the Sea World booth. He was adorable!!
> View attachment 232034


I also cannot see your pic[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I didn't know you could find beers in the wild. Wouldn't they be too warm?



Not here [emoji301]️[emoji300]️


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I also cannot see your pic[emoji22] [emoji22]



I can [emoji848]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Do you all see me as bipolar?


No not at all. I do see you as being very insecure about yourself but that is all. BTW any further progress on the meds investigation?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> She may be correct. She’s certainly better qualified than me to say. It’s important that she’s alerted you though because it does mean that you might need different meds.
> 
> From the little I do know, all these things are linked depression can be an illness in itself but it is not uncommon for it to be linked to other things.
> 
> What matters is getting the right help. Bipolar is a label for one type of mental illness. It’s not anything to be ashamed of or to be defensive about. We know and like you as Dan not as “the one who’s mentally ill”.
> 
> Try to be open minded about it. We are


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I cannot see the pic.[emoji22]


Sorry it says "Happy Saturday".


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> He is from London
> 
> We used his skills to deduce what happened here though.
> 
> View attachment 232040
> 
> Idiot tried cross the canal on the ice and got wet... twice... probably under the influence of alcohol



Wait what canal is this?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Wait what canal is this?



The “Birmingham Canal Old Line”


----------



## Bambam1989

Good day everyone!
The sun is out so I'm going to do some gardening.. I'll be checking in here and there though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> He is from London
> 
> We used his skills to deduce what happened here though.
> 
> View attachment 232040
> 
> Idiot tried cross the canal on the ice and got wet... twice... probably under the influence of alcohol


That is a very cold lesson. I deduce that if that person was drunk, that dunking would sure have sobered them up quickly.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> The “Birmingham Canal Old Line”


Ok not the one I was thinking about. The reason I ask is that a coworker and I was talking yesterday and he mentioned that he had been to London once and that he had seen some of the famous canals and thought they looked so small compared to what we read is history. But that was not the name he gave of the one they went too. 

Thanks I was just wondering.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I also cannot see your pic[emoji22] [emoji22]


Yay i can see it now. Shame. Is that one of Sid's relatives?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not here [emoji301]️[emoji300]️


Of course thats right. You guys have a natural freezer running outside.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sorry it says "Happy Saturday".


Aaaahhh. Thank you. You too.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I cannot see the pic.[emoji22]


I see it now.


----------



## DE42

I hope to one day get to go see a lot of places in other countries.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day everyone!
> The sun is out so I'm going to do some gardening.. I'll be checking in here and there though.


How are your seeds doing that your hubby gave you?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I hope to one day get to go see a lot of places in other countries.


In that case so do I.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> In that case so do I.


That is I hope you can too.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> How are your seeds doing that your hubby gave you?


I still have to plant some of them but most have sprouted and done well so far.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I still have to plant some of them but most have sprouted and done well so far.


Yayyy. Clunker has some nice fresh food coming his way.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Ok not the one I was thinking about. The reason I ask is that a coworker and I was talking yesterday and he mentioned that he had been to London once and that he had seen some of the famous canals and thought they looked so small compared to what we read is history. But that was not the name he gave of the one they went too.
> 
> Thanks I was just wondering.



Regents Canal is the main one in London. It’s probably about the same width as the one in that photo. Canals don’t need to be very wide. Very often they’re built for single file traffic with passing places.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I hope to one day get to go see a lot of places in other countries.



Bea @Moozillion has a very long bucket list you can borrow


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not too bad actually.
> Love the emoji.
> Good afternoon, Sabine.


Good afternoon Adam. Glad that the emoji pleases you.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do not eat the Roommates.
> Except for the occasional fruit flavoured jellyfish, of course.


Good luck with the hedgehongs and the armadillos. You are going to lose your last teeth.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuckkk to beer with lemonade in it.
> I hate shandy.


To less alcohol I suspect ! ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would appear to be completely surrounded in snow so can't be putting out much heat.


No. My woodstove is in the kitchen. Haven`t had a pic of it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does ours look like this? (if she exists) .


I don`t know. I never saw it ( if it exist ).


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I already ate it.
> It was bleuch!


You eat everything I suspect.......


----------



## Moozillion

SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
There's some sort of problem with either my iPhone or my computer, because I can't get pictures to load.

BUT the MOST important thing is SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!
She's active, bright-eyed and curious! She's floating and swimming well! She's mostly hanging out under around her heater, but that's fine with me!
She'll go back for a checkup in 2 weeks.

I'm amazed at how much better I feel just having her home.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have not taught Tidgy any bad language, nor does she grumble when i awaken her.
> She is a very ladylike tortoise.


Like that ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Scary.
> It's like the idiots at airports when asked if they have anything to declare and say "Only a bomb, ha de ha".
> They are then taken away by police, interrogated, searched by rubber gloved officers with big hands and sometimes fined, imprisoned or beaten up.
> Quite right too.


Idiots are everywhere! Unfortunately !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Postcards and of Brummie canals (Brummie = from Birmingham)
> View attachment 232022
> 
> View attachment 232023
> 
> View attachment 232024
> 
> View attachment 232025
> 
> 
> This is right in the middle of the city. The main transport links of a bygone industrial era


Weird to have a canal with water directly under your window......


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There's some sort of problem with either my iPhone or my computer, because I can't get pictures to load.
> 
> BUT the MOST important thing is SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!
> She's active, bright-eyed and curious! She's floating and swimming well! She's mostly hanging out under around her heater, but that's fine with me!
> She'll go back for a checkup in 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm amazed at how much better I feel just having her home.



Yippeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji253][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
Fantastic news


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They look yummy..... I mean cute. Yes cute.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232027


For you too !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There's some sort of problem with either my iPhone or my computer, because I can't get pictures to load.
> 
> BUT the MOST important thing is SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!
> She's active, bright-eyed and curious! She's floating and swimming well! She's mostly hanging out under around her heater, but that's fine with me!
> She'll go back for a checkup in 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm amazed at how much better I feel just having her home.


Wow ! So wonderful news !!!! Let me hug you Bea ! I am very glad that Jaques is home and so healthy !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Yippeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji253][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> Fantastic news


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Linda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! So wonderful news !!!! Let me hug you Bea ! I am very glad that Jaques is home and so healthy !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!


Thank you bunches and BUNCHES, Bee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum yum.
> Here penguins.
> Here Silly and Willy, it's tea time!


DON`T DARE TO TOUCH THEM ! I WARN YOU !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to keep maggots between my gums and teeth when fishing to keep them warm so they wiggle more.
> Not sure it works and I never caught any fish.
> Nor had many girlfriends.
> Funny that.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I did a 5K walk this morning and ran into a two toed sloth at the Sea World booth. He was adorable!!
> View attachment 232034


I love it ! It is soooooo sloooooooow


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> So can I ask you all a question?


Yes.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to keep maggots between my gums and teeth when fishing to keep them warm so they wiggle more.
> Not sure it works and I never caught any fish.
> Nor had many girlfriends.
> Funny that.


 GOOD LORD, ADAM!!!!!!!!! 
I know you're only joking, but OH, MY!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Like that ?


Hummmmm... Now where can I find one of those  lol


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There's some sort of problem with either my iPhone or my computer, because I can't get pictures to load.
> 
> BUT the MOST important thing is SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!
> She's active, bright-eyed and curious! She's floating and swimming well! She's mostly hanging out under around her heater, but that's fine with me!
> She'll go back for a checkup in 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm amazed at how much better I feel just having her home.


Yayyy. Welcome home Jacques. And so so very happy for you Mooz. You can just read in your post tone exactly how much you missed her.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Welcome home Jacques. And so so very happy for you Mooz. You can just read in your post tone exactly how much you missed her.


Thank you, Carol!!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Do you all see me as bipolar?


To ask your question honestly: I don`t know you enough to say yes or no.
Does the counselor said this to you ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> To ask your question honestly: I don`t know you enough to say yes or no.
> Does the counselor said this to you ?


She said she thought I might be but with just one time talking for 45 min I don't see how she could make that determination. But she did recomend that DNA test. I don't know if bi polar can be seen in DNA or not. But she said that test would help the doctor to find the right medication for me.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh no. The two of you are going to get into some serious trouble with Sabine.


YES INDEED !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> YES INDEED !


I'm just going to start farming chickens here in the CDR. Corner 5 is not taken is it?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I'm just going to start farming chickens here in the CDR. Corner 5 is not taken is it?


It seems to be the knitted sock repository at the moment. The wool spider (if she exists) seems to have forgotten we only have 2 legs each and has got a little over-enthusiastic with ther knitting. Perhaps corner 6? (if it exists - nobody mentions it although they mention corner 7)


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> It seems to be the knitted sock repository at the moment. The wool spider (if she exists) seems to have forgotten we only have 2 legs each and has got a little over-enthusiastic with ther knitting. Perhaps corner 6? (if it exists - nobody mentions it although they mention corner 7)


I'll take a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> She said she thought I might be but with just one time talking for 45 min I don't see how she could make that determination. But she did recomend that DNA test. I don't know if bi polar can be seen in DNA or not. But she said that test would help the doctor to find the right medication for me.


That is the problem. I say I don`t know you enough, but I am no expert. 
I would rather agree with Linda, that you are a young man that feels alone and the lonelyness causes your troubles.
But please don`t be disappointed about what the conselour said as long as she is truly trying to help you.


----------



## DE42

Maybe down this way I'll find corner 6.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Maybe down this way I'll find corner 6.
> View attachment 232042


Be careful! Maybe take a few jellyfish with you.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Be careful! Maybe take a few jellyfish with you.


Oops too late. I'll use my cell light. Hope the battery don't run out [emoji28][emoji33]


Hey did you know we have catacombs?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Oops too late. I'll use my cell light. Hope the battery don't run out [emoji28][emoji33]
> 
> 
> Hey did you know we have catacombs?
> View attachment 232043


Ooh no. Although I'm not entirely surprised. There are all sorts of things in here!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> She said she thought I might be but with just one time talking for 45 min I don't see how she could make that determination. But she did recomend that DNA test. I don't know if bi polar can be seen in DNA or not. But she said that test would help the doctor to find the right medication for me.



A DNA test will NOT diagnose Bipolar disorder.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Ooh no. Although I'm not entirely surprised. There are all sorts of things in here!






They go deep.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Maybe down this way I'll find corner 6.
> View attachment 232042


Good luck. I hope you`ll find your way back.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Oops too late. I'll use my cell light. Hope the battery don't run out [emoji28][emoji33]
> 
> 
> Hey did you know we have catacombs?
> View attachment 232043


That is very scary !


----------



## DE42

I've came out in a huge dark void. 

.....


Let my turn on the light. 



What is that!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

It's got a "B" on it I think... 

Whit I know. I found the bottom!!


----------



## DE42

No corners down here though. 
Oh well I'll go back.


----------



## DE42

Ummm... which one was it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> This is true. Often found in even numbers.


Yes, I think they must pair up.


----------



## Bee62

W


DE42 said:


> It's got a "B" on it I think...
> 
> Whit I know. I found the bottom!!


What is it ???


----------



## JoesMum

Good luck with your exploration Dan. I hope to not see you tomorrow. I must go to sleep now. Goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Btw lpl is a miss spelling of lol that I have decided means laughing particularly loud.


STN ! 
(snorting through nose)


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> W
> 
> What is it ???


I'm not sure but it spooked me so I moved on. [emoji37][emoji32][emoji43]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I did a 5K walk this morning and ran into a two toed sloth at the Sea World booth. He was adorable!!
> View attachment 232034


I love them! 
Lucky you and thanks for sharing. 
Ed sent me the fossil poop from a giant sloth.


Not a good picture.
Adult


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So can I ask you all a question?


Yup. 
But my answer may be a silly one. 
In fact I have decided on my answer already.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with your exploration Dan. I hope to not see you tomorrow. I must go to sleep now. Goodnight all


Good night Linda. Sleep well.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Maybe down this way I'll find corner 6.
> View attachment 232042


That looks scary.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Oops too late. I'll use my cell light. Hope the battery don't run out [emoji28][emoji33]
> 
> 
> Hey did you know we have catacombs?
> View attachment 232043


Had no idea.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> No corners down here though.
> Oh well I'll go back.


I think your chickens might get lost in there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Do you all see me as bipolar?


January the 14th 1832


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with your exploration Dan. I hope to not see you tomorrow. I must go to sleep now. Goodnight all


Good night Linda. Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> STN !
> (snorting through nose)


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Do you all see me as bipolar?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love them!
> Lucky you and thanks for sharing.
> Ed sent me the fossil poop from a giant sloth.
> View attachment 232049
> 
> Not a good picture.
> Adult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232050


That IS big.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm not sure but it spooked me so I moved on. [emoji37][emoji32][emoji43]


I think the CDR is much bigger and maybe populated with other creatures than us !
Adam ? ? ADAM ???? Can you explain something ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Do you all see me as bipolar?


To be honest, I've not noticed lengthy periods of happiness and euphoria.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hopefully he has at least a can of beans?


That's substrate.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's substrate.


Exactly!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> The counselor I talked to David she thought I had have a touch of bipolar disorder but I just don't see it. That's why I ask. I have depression. I know that. I have issues u need to work and social anxiety. But I don't think I'm bipolar.


Your female counselor was called David? Who's got the identity problem here?
I agree with Linda.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings....power outages continue for 1000’s of homes in the North East,including ours. :-(. I have our internet connected to a bank of 12v marine batteries, charged via the solar panels, then a DC to AC converter to run our internet modem.

Pix: Right up the road from our house near the Beltsville Agricultural Research Center, a whole ton of ancient cedar trees blown straight over, as if from a wind sheer..


----------



## CarolM

Thats me over and out. Good night and sleep tight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> She may be correct. She’s certainly better qualified than me to say. It’s important that she’s alerted you though because it does mean that you might need different meds.
> 
> From the little I do know, all these things are linked depression can be an illness in itself but it is not uncommon for it to be linked to other things.
> 
> What matters is getting the right help. Bipolar is a label for one type of mental illness. It’s not anything to be ashamed of or to be defensive about. We know and like you as Dan not as “the one who’s mentally ill”.
> 
> Try to be open minded about it. We are


And for goodness sake are any of us normal?
Do we want to be?
What is it?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....power outages continue for 1000’s of homes in the North East,including ours. :-(. I have our internet connected to a bank of 12v marine batteries, charged via the solar panels, then a DC to AC converter to run our internet modem.
> 
> Pix: Right up the road from our house near the Beltsville Agricultural Research Center, a whole ton of ancient cedar trees blown straight over, as if from a wind sheer..
> 
> View attachment 232054
> View attachment 232056
> View attachment 232057
> View attachment 232058


Oh how sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] you guys sure are brave.


I think the adjective is "stupid".


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think the adjective is "stupid".


Well I was trying to exercise diplomacy. [emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> He is from London
> 
> We used his skills to deduce what happened here though.
> 
> View attachment 232040
> 
> Idiot tried cross the canal on the ice and got wet... twice... probably under the influence of alcohol


It was indeed Arthur Conan Doyle's Holmes' stories that introduced making plaster casts of footprints to catch the criminal. The police read the book and nicked the idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I can [emoji848]


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day everyone!
> The sun is out so I'm going to do some gardening.. I'll be checking in here and there though.


Happy days! 
It's nice when spring begins and one can escape the family by pretending to be gardening.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh how sad.



Yes...it is sad. This was a nice drive through these trees...casting nice cool shadows across the fields and roadway. Luckily, half survived.

On a nicer side, took a drive over to a local park that overlooks the Chesapeake Bay.... gorgeous views and we even spotted an American Bal Eagle. Taken right at about low tide...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> To less alcohol I suspect ! ?


Hmmm.
I love coffee. 
I guess when i drink alcohol I want there to be some alcohol in it, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You eat everything I suspect.......


Except tortoises.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thats me over and out. Good night and sleep tight.


Good night. Sleep well. Not to speak you tomorrow again I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There's some sort of problem with either my iPhone or my computer, because I can't get pictures to load.
> 
> BUT the MOST important thing is SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!
> She's active, bright-eyed and curious! She's floating and swimming well! She's mostly hanging out under around her heater, but that's fine with me!
> She'll go back for a checkup in 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm amazed at how much better I feel just having her home.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good girl, Jacques, welcome home! 
And I'm so happy for you Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Like that ?


That is slightly disturbing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> DON`T DARE TO TOUCH THEM ! I WARN YOU !


I was just feeding them minnows!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> GOOD LORD, ADAM!!!!!!!!!
> I know you're only joking, but OH, MY!!!!!


No, tis true.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was just feeding them minnows!


Okay. It is okay when you feed them, but not when you eat them !


----------



## Bee62

I am on the way to find my bed. I lost it in one corner but I am sure I will find it, because it smells around the bed a little bit like fish...
I invited Silly and Willy to sleep on the carpet in front of my bed and they will do. So all hungry roommates should know that I will surely bite when someone will steel the penguins and my teeth are still sharp !
Good night and sleep well.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your female counselor was called David? Who's got the identity problem here?
> I agree with Linda.


Lol said* must have auto corrected.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....power outages continue for 1000’s of homes in the North East,including ours. :-(. I have our internet connected to a bank of 12v marine batteries, charged via the solar panels, then a DC to AC converter to run our internet modem.
> 
> Pix: Right up the road from our house near the Beltsville Agricultural Research Center, a whole ton of ancient cedar trees blown straight over, as if from a wind sheer..
> 
> View attachment 232054
> View attachment 232056
> View attachment 232057
> View attachment 232058


Sorry to hear that. I hope everyone will be ok.


----------



## DE42

This don't look right. 



Maybe this way. 



I think I'm lost.


----------



## Bee62

I am back. Decided to sleep later. Someone still here ?
Can I help you back Dan ? I`ve read that you are lost.
Coooome heeeeeereee. I am heeere !!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> This don't look right.
> View attachment 232066
> 
> 
> Maybe this way.
> View attachment 232067
> 
> 
> I think I'm lost.
> View attachment 232068


I`ll try to light your way back. Here I am. Here !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm just going to start farming chickens here in the CDR. Corner 5 is not taken is it?


I think corner 5 is the toilet. 
Which corner have you been using?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think corner 5 is the toilet.
> Which corner have you been using?


#9 of course. ..... umm that's not a problem is it?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good girl, Jacques, welcome home!
> And I'm so happy for you Bea.


THANK you, Adam!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, tis true.


Ooooooh, NO, it's NOT!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It seems to be the knitted sock repository at the moment. The wool spider (if she exists) seems to have forgotten we only have 2 legs each and has got a little over-enthusiastic with ther knitting. Perhaps corner 6? (if it exists - nobody mentions it although they mention corner 7)


Oh, perhaps corner 6 is the loo. 
Which is why nobody mentions it.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I`ll try to light your way back. Here I am. Here !!!!


Is that you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with your exploration Dan. I hope to not see you tomorrow. I must go to sleep now. Goodnight all


Nos da, Linda, sleep well.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, perhaps corner 6 is the loo.
> Which is why nobody mentions it.


I think I've been in the sewer system.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think the CDR is much bigger and maybe populated with other creatures than us !
> Adam ? ? ADAM ???? Can you explain something ????


I know very little about this huge and Dark place. 
I've just found the missing drinking straws.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....power outages continue for 1000’s of homes in the North East,including ours. :-(. I have our internet connected to a bank of 12v marine batteries, charged via the solar panels, then a DC to AC converter to run our internet modem.
> 
> Pix: Right up the road from our house near the Beltsville Agricultural Research Center, a whole ton of ancient cedar trees blown straight over, as if from a wind sheer..
> 
> View attachment 232054
> View attachment 232056
> View attachment 232057
> View attachment 232058


As long as all the people are okay I will continue feeling very sorry for the trees. 
Very sad. 
Keep safe, Mark.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know very little about this huge and Dark place.
> I've just found the missing drinking straws.


Are they used ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thats me over and out. Good night and sleep tight.


Nos da, Carol! 
Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...it is sad. This was a nice drive through these trees...casting nice cool shadows across the fields and roadway. Luckily, half survived.
> 
> On a nicer side, took a drive over to a local park that overlooks the Chesapeake Bay.... gorgeous views and we even spotted an American Bal Eagle. Taken right at about low tide...
> 
> View attachment 232059
> View attachment 232060
> View attachment 232061


Much nicer.
I would be looking for shoreline animals and checking out those rocks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am on the way to find my bed. I lost it in one corner but I am sure I will find it, because it smells around the bed a little bit like fish...
> I invited Silly and Willy to sleep on the carpet in front of my bed and they will do. So all hungry roommates should know that I will surely bite when someone will steel the penguins and my teeth are still sharp !
> Good night and sleep well.
> View attachment 232065


Night, night, Sabine. 
You have a carpet?*
How civilized.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am back. Decided to sleep later. Someone still here ?
> Can I help you back Dan ? I`ve read that you are lost.
> Coooome heeeeeereee. I am heeere !!!!


Yes, I can smell the fish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> #9 of course. ..... umm that's not a problem is it?


I think that's Moozillion's corner! 
It's no wonder she took a break.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night, night, Sabine.
> You have a carpet?*
> How civilized.


I found the woolen carpet some days before. Maybe the wool spider knitted it ( if she exist ).
Look:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Are they used ????


No, a packet, only half empty, brought in by one of our younger Roommates, who's no longer with us.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I can smell the fish.


You are not nice !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, a packet, only half empty, brought in by one of our younger Roommates, who's no longer with us.


Who ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I found the woolen carpet some days before. Maybe the wool spider knitted it ( if she exist ).
> Look:


How nice. 
But if you've stolen the wool spider's carpet there may be trouble. (if she exists)


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I found the woolen carpet some days before. Maybe the wool spider knitted it ( if she exist ).
> Look:


I like that. Very nice.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How nice.
> But if you've stolen the wool spider's carpet there may be trouble. (if she exists)


Oh, I thought it was a gift from her ( if she exist )
Do you think I should give the carpet back ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I like that. Very nice.


Ahhhhhhh, you`ve found back ! Glad to see you healthy back here Dan. I feared you were lost in all these deep dark caverns.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think that's Moozillion's corner!
> It's no wonder she took a break.




...so it's been DAN using my corner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who ?


Tortoisegirl. 
She drank lemonade through straws i got for her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I thought it was a gift from her ( if she exist )
> Do you think I should give the carpet back ?


I'm not sure how. 
Throw it up in the air as high as possible and see what happens.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tortoisegirl.
> She drank lemonade through straws i got for her.


So bad to lose a roommate. I don`t know her. It must be a longer time ago she was here. Do you think she comes back ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...so it's been DAN using my corner!!!!!!!!


Oooooooooppppppssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll get the hedgehogs to lick it clean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So bad to lose a roommate. I don`t know her. It must be a longer time ago she was here. Do you think she comes back ?


I doubt it. 
She posted a lot for a few days and then vanished. 
Youngsters have no attention span. 
Or the Wool Spider got her. (if it exists)


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure how.
> Throw it up in the air as high as possible and see what happens.


I don`t know if throwing in the air is the right way. I know where I found it. I take it back. Maybe the wool spider comes along ( if she exist ) and take her carpet back.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhhh, you`ve found back ! Glad to see you healthy back here Dan. I feared you were lost in all these deep dark caverns.


It's funny I thought I saw a light but there was two of them. Then I woke up back in the upper side of the room. With a slight headache.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> ...so it's been DAN using my corner!!!!!!!!


Maybe I should go back [emoji28][emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t know that throwing in the air is the right way. I know where I found it. I take it back. Maybe the wool spider comes along ( if she exist ) and take her carpet back.


Okay.
It will be interesting to find out what happens to it.
I must tell the One-Legged Pirate not to nick it.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's funny I thought I saw a light but there was two of them. Then I woke up back in the upper side of the room. With a slight headache.


Very scary and strange !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It's funny I thought I saw a light but there was two of them. Then I woke up back in the upper side of the room. With a slight headache.


Do you have woollen underpants on?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> It will be interesting to find out what happens to it.
> I must tell the One-Legged Pirate not to nick it.


That will be the best. But the carpet smells strongly like fish....
Do wool spiders have a sense for smells ?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do you have woollen underpants on?


Let me check........ what! 

Umm... Yes actually. I do.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Let me check........ what!
> 
> Umm... Yes actually. I do.


Oh, I think she has got you !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I think she has got you !


If she exist.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There's some sort of problem with either my iPhone or my computer, because I can't get pictures to load.
> 
> BUT the MOST important thing is SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!
> She's active, bright-eyed and curious! She's floating and swimming well! She's mostly hanging out under around her heater, but that's fine with me!
> She'll go back for a checkup in 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm amazed at how much better I feel just having her home.



WooHoo!!! Now that’s a good day!!


----------



## Momof4

What species is this?


----------



## Bee62

Now I feel tired enough for sleeping deep and without bad dreams.
Good night.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Now I feel tired enough for sleeping deep and without bad dreams.
> Good night.


Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> What species is this?
> View attachment 232072



Hmmmm...Pseudemys cocos, maybe?
(A river cooter carved from a coconut)[emoji6]
It’s quite beautiful, whatever species it is!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That will be the best. But the carpet smells strongly like fish....
> Do wool spiders have a sense for smells ?


I have no idea if their sense of smell exists.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Let me check........ what!
> 
> Umm... Yes actually. I do.


And presumably you didn't before. 
A similar thing happened to me, as you know.
How very strange, but there must be a rational explanation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What species is this?
> View attachment 232072


Very nice. 
I agree with Bea's id.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Now I feel tired enough for sleeping deep and without bad dreams.
> Good night.



I'm not sure wool-spiders use the highways. 
If they exist.
Nos da and sleep well, Sabine. 
Again.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hmmmm...Pseudemys cocos, maybe?
> (A river cooter carved from a coconut)[emoji6]
> It’s quite beautiful, whatever species it is!!!! [emoji2][emoji106]



This is a taxidermy find from a estate sale my friend went too.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> This is a taxidermy find from a estate sale my friend went too.



[emoji33] Oh, MY!
So the carapace is an actual carapace, then? [emoji848]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Hello everyone!
How are you guys?
I am too busy in my studies and job. Thats why I was not participating in convos. Just got little time.

Life is too busy now a days [emoji25]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....power outages continue for 1000’s of homes in the North East,including ours. :-(. I have our internet connected to a bank of 12v marine batteries, charged via the solar panels, then a DC to AC converter to run our internet modem.
> 
> Pix: Right up the road from our house near the Beltsville Agricultural Research Center, a whole ton of ancient cedar trees blown straight over, as if from a wind sheer..
> 
> View attachment 232054
> View attachment 232056
> View attachment 232057
> View attachment 232058


Oh dear  The trees that come down are those that are weakest at the roots. Unfortunately there are probably more that will need to be taken down too as they have been weakened past the point of safety.

This reminds me of the aftermath of our "great storm" in 1987. The devastation was awful, but things have recovered over the next 30 years. It wasn't all bad for the trees. In some very large areas of storm damage the decision was made to make things safe rather than replant and let nature take its course. We now have areas of new, young woodland growing. 

The bigger problem was damage to property and infrastructure. That doesn't grow back naturally.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...it is sad. This was a nice drive through these trees...casting nice cool shadows across the fields and roadway. Luckily, half survived.
> 
> On a nicer side, took a drive over to a local park that overlooks the Chesapeake Bay.... gorgeous views and we even spotted an American Bal Eagle. Taken right at about low tide...
> 
> View attachment 232059
> View attachment 232060
> View attachment 232061


Oooh. Lovely views


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you guys?
> I am too busy in my studies and job. Thats why I was not participating in convos. Just got little time.
> 
> Life is too busy now a days [emoji25]


Good morning Raqib

We have been suffering from weather extremes in some parts of the world. 

The UK has had a lot of snow and freezing temperatures well below 0C for the last week. Things haven't been much better for Lena in Denmark and Sabine in Germany as the snow was brought from the East by a big weather system. Eastern USA has had very strong winds causing huge amounts of damage round where Mark lives.

Much better news from Louisiana where Bea finally has her mud turtle, Jacques, home from the vet. Jacques has been very poorly indeed, but the outlook is looking good


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Sunday. It's very foggy again here. Rumour has it that the snow has melted back home though it has yet to do so here in Birmingham. We will head home this evening


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Raqib
> 
> We have been suffering from weather extremes in some parts of the world.
> 
> The UK has had a lot of snow and freezing temperatures well below 0C for the last week. Things haven't been much better for Lena in Denmark and Sabine in Germany as the snow was brought from the East by a big weather system. Eastern USA has had very strong winds causing huge amounts of damage round where Mark lives.
> 
> Much better news from Louisiana where Bea finally has her mud turtle, Jacques, home from the vet. Jacques has been very poorly indeed, but the outlook is looking good


Today it was raining here and sun was shining too
[emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you guys?
> I am too busy in my studies and job. Thats why I was not participating in convos. Just got little time.
> 
> Life is too busy now a days [emoji25]


Hope everything is going well. 
Nice of you to pop in. 
Good afternoon, Raqib.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Sunday. It's very foggy again here. Rumour has it that the snow has melted back home though it has yet to do so here in Birmingham. We will head home this evening


Good morning, Linda. 
Student due in half an hour. 
Safe journey, please be careful.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope everything is going well.
> Nice of you to pop in.
> Good afternoon, Raqib.


Thanks
Good afternoon!
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Thanks
> Good afternoon!
> How are you?


I'm great. 
Life's good and spring has sprung.


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you guys?
> I am too busy in my studies and job. Thats why I was not participating in convos. Just got little time.
> 
> Life is too busy now a days [emoji25]


Good luck with everything. I can sympathize with what you are going through.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Good luck with everything. I can sympathize with what you are going through.


Good morning, Dan!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> If she exist.


Right ! If she exist.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> What species is this?
> View attachment 232072


Hi Kathy.
Some kind of water turtle ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night sweet dreams.


Thank you Dan. For you too, later.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And presumably you didn't before.
> A similar thing happened to me, as you know.
> How very strange, but there must be a rational explanation.


She will keep you warm ( if she exist ).


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not sure wool-spiders use the highways.
> If they exist.
> Nos da and sleep well, Sabine.
> Again.


Thank you Adam. You too ( sleep well ) later.


----------



## Bee62

Hello and good morning or good afternoon however you like. Temps are slowly increasing in Germany ! Actually 5 C !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
Sun is shining too. Maybe spring is lurking a little bit out of his hiding corner ???? I hope so.
*I wish all my lovely roommates a wonderful and nice SUNDAY !*


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 
Lurk. lurk......
Hello Lena. How are you today ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Birmingham is starting to thaw at last which is a mixed blessing. I prefer powder snow to slush. 

Some more pictures of Birmingham canals which neatly explain that canals don’t need to be wide. This one is designed for narrowboats which are a standard 6’10” (2.08 metres) across. 

The locks only accommodate 1 boat, but the rise of locks is designed to let boats pass each other. 








And here is Birmingham’s very small cathedral


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....power outages continue for 1000’s of homes in the North East,including ours. :-(. I have our internet connected to a bank of 12v marine batteries, charged via the solar panels, then a DC to AC converter to run our internet modem.
> 
> Pix: Right up the road from our house near the Beltsville Agricultural Research Center, a whole ton of ancient cedar trees blown straight over, as if from a wind sheer..
> 
> View attachment 232054
> View attachment 232056
> View attachment 232057
> View attachment 232058


Stay safe. I would not know what to do without power for more than a few hours. How should I warm my tortoises ? Put them all in a box and place them in front of the wood stove ?
I am really thinking about to buy a power generator. 
How do you heat the little shed of Sully without power ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> Lurk. lurk......
> Hello Lena. How are you today ?



Hello, Sabine!
I went to a kid’s birthday in the morning, so I’m wiped out. How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Birmingham is starting to thaw at last which is a mixed blessing. I prefer powder snow to slush.
> 
> Some more pictures of Birmingham canals which neatly explain that canals don’t need to be wide. This one is designed for narrowboats which are a standard 6’10” (2.08 metres) across.
> 
> The locks only accommodate 1 boat, but the rise of locks is designed to let boats pass each other.
> ...
> And here is Birmingham’s very small cathedral...


Hello Linda!
I like the very small cathedral very much. For some reason, reminds me of the buildings in St. Petersburg. Might be because of the gray background though.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Birmingham is starting to thaw at last which is a mixed blessing. I prefer powder snow to slush.
> 
> Some more pictures of Birmingham canals which neatly explain that canals don’t need to be wide. This one is designed for narrowboats which are a standard 6’10” (2.08 metres) across.
> 
> The locks only accommodate 1 boat, but the rise of locks is designed to let boats pass each other.
> View attachment 232080
> 
> View attachment 232081
> 
> View attachment 232082
> 
> View attachment 232083
> 
> And here is Birmingham’s very small cathedral
> View attachment 232084


In Germany at wintertime you would have to place every 10 meters an information plate on both sides of the canals that say: "Don`t step on the ice bacause it will be dangerous for your life!"
People are so stupid here that they want to walk on frozen lakes but the ice isn`t strong enough to take the weight.....
I even saw mothers with children on thinn ice....

Please my God let more gras grow. The herd of stupid, stubborn cows on this planet is getting bigger and bigger....


What should it mean to be more tortoise than hare ?? To slow down ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Sabine!
> I went to a kid’s birthday in the morning, so I’m wiped out. How are you?


Hi, I am fine. Slept long and well. Had a nice breakfast and a hot coffee.
You know: Kids should`t be kept in herds. Too exausting !


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hello Linda!
> I like the very small cathedral very much. For some reason, reminds me of the buildings in St. Petersburg. Might be because of the gray background though.



The weather is very reminiscent... though I have never been there


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What should it mean to be more tortoise than hare ?? To slow down ?


Absolutely... slow down. Relax. No need to hurry. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> She will keep you warm ( if she exist ).


Hmmmmm
Is it her equivalent of wrapping flies in silk. 
Keeping them fresh in her larder. 
If she exists.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What species is this?
> View attachment 232072


It's one of the Cuora species.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello and good morning or good afternoon however you like. Temps are slowly increasing in Germany ! Actually 5 C !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
> Sun is shining too. Maybe spring is lurking a little bit out of his hiding corner ???? I hope so.
> *I wish all my lovely roommates a wonderful and nice SUNDAY !*


Happy Sunday to you, too, Sabine!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi, I am fine. Slept long and well. Had a nice breakfast and a hot coffee.
> You know: Kids should`t be kept in herds. Too exausting !



Absolutely! One is best. Three if you must, preferably for short periods. Any more is the road to mayhem.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Birmingham is starting to thaw at last which is a mixed blessing. I prefer powder snow to slush.
> 
> Some more pictures of Birmingham canals which neatly explain that canals don’t need to be wide. This one is designed for narrowboats which are a standard 6’10” (2.08 metres) across.
> 
> The locks only accommodate 1 boat, but the rise of locks is designed to let boats pass each other.
> View attachment 232080
> 
> View attachment 232081
> 
> View attachment 232082
> 
> View attachment 232083
> 
> And here is Birmingham’s very small cathedral
> View attachment 232084


I'd forgotten the tiny cathedral. 
A few of us nearly rented a narrowboat to live on at Kingston Upon Thames while at uni. 
The cost of renting the boat was well within our means but the mooring fees were prohibitive. 
Points for the photo of the tortoise reference. 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In Germany at wintertime you would have to place every 10 meters an information plate on both sides of the canals that say: "Don`t step on the ice bacause it will be dangerous for your life!"
> People are so stupid here that they want to walk on frozen lakes but the ice isn`t strong enough to take the weight.....
> I even saw mothers with children on thinn ice....
> 
> Please my God let more gras grow. The herd of stupid, stubborn cows on this planet is getting bigger and bigger....
> 
> 
> What should it mean to be more tortoise than hare ?? To slow down ?


Don't jump up and down in March.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Absolutely! One is best. Three if you must, preferably for short periods. Any more is the road to mayhem.


I have no children and I am happy and satisfied with my life too. I never missed having no children, honestly. 
My children have paws ow claws or hoofs and need no computer of their own.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's one of the Cuora species.


I doubt we need to worry about humidity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everybody!


Good morning, Yvonne!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everybody!


Hi Yvonne. All torts well ? And you ?
How is the weather ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Yvonne. All torts well ? And you ?
> How is the weather ?


It's a beautiful, sunny day. Right now it's 40F outside (and 49F in here). It's forecast to be about 56F around 3p. And with the sun shining, as it is, the house will warm up inside a bit. With a sweat shirt and warm clothing it's manageable without starting a fire in the wood stove. Today I plan to run the sprayer and kill some weeds outside the fence. I might even run the mower if the sun dries the grass good enough. 

All the torts are doing ok, but they'll be happier once the weather warms up. I'm ok, just lazy. Wish I could get my energy going. So much to do and I just waste away the day!


----------



## DE42

Hey anyone have or have cared for a diamond back?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day. Right now it's 40F outside (and 49F in here). It's forecast to be about 56F around 3p. And with the sun shining, as it is, the house will warm up inside a bit. With a sweat shirt and warm clothing it's manageable without starting a fire in the wood stove. Today I plan to run the sprayer and kill some weeds outside the fence. I might even run the mower if the sun dries the grass good enough.
> 
> All the torts are doing ok, but they'll be happier once the weather warms up. I'm ok, just lazy. Wish I could get my energy going. So much to do and I just waste away the day!


Hi Yvonne. 49 F inside the house ? That would be much too cold for me. In my house the living room and kitchen are cosy 72 F. I would not feel comfortable with 49 F. You ?
In Germany it is forbidden by law to run the mover on Sundays to protect the silence of Sundays. To my opinion a good thing. 
Stay warm and healthy.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hey anyone have or have cared for a diamond back?
> View attachment 232089


No, but she or he is pretty. Is this turtle living free in nature where you live ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> No, but she or he is pretty. Is this turtle living free in nature where you live ?


Nope they don't live here. But I do see a lot for sale online is why I ask. 

I love the way they look.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Nope they don't live here. But I do see a lot for sale online is why I ask.
> 
> I love the way they look.


 Me too. They look like someone has painted lines and circles and more on their bodies and shell. Beautiful animal.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Nope they don't live here. But I do see a lot for sale online is why I ask.
> 
> I love the way they look.


You need a big friendly sulcata tortoise. Like that:


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> You need a big friendly sulcata tortoise. Like that:


Actually at one time I loved the idea of having a big yard with several huge torts walking around grazing like reptilian elephants. I still love the idea but now also know the..... impracticality of it lol


----------



## Bee62

I found a funny tortoise home. Unfortunately it isn`t a closed chamber.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Actually at one time I loved the idea of having a big yard with several huge torts walking around grazing like reptilian elephants. I still love the idea but now also know the..... impracticality of it lol


Why impracticality ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Why impracticality ?


Large quantities of food required, destructive tendencies, cost especially if you want big ones like I did lol


----------



## Bee62

Does anybody still wants to eat Silly or Willy after watching this little movie ???


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Large quantities of food required, destructive tendencies, cost especially if you want big ones like I did lol


Thank you Dan for painting what will be my future so black !
With 4 sulcata tortoises I will end totally impoverished, with a destroyed house and garden......with nothing than lettuce in my huge fridge


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Does anybody still wants to eat Silly or Willy after watching this little movie ???


I'm bringing chickens into CAR so you want have to worry. I'm thinking black silkies. For camouflage and softness. You can use one for a pillow and then eat it for breakfast!!!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Dan for painting what will be my future so black !
> With 4 sulcata tortoises I will end totally impoverished, with a destroyed house and garden......with nothing than lettuce in my huge fridge


Yep. Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm bringing chickens into CAR so you want have to worry. I'm thinking black silkies. For camouflage and softness. You can use one for a pillow and then eat it for breakfast!!!


Into car ??????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny and bright here in the Northeast.... but, we still have no power!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Into car ??????


Lol autocorrect. 
Corners Around the Room??? Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> You need a big friendly sulcata tortoise. Like that:



Or like this


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Does anybody still wants to eat Silly or Willy after watching this little movie ???


Yes. 
I'm hungry. 
And not sentimental.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Dan for painting what will be my future so black !
> With 4 sulcata tortoises I will end totally impoverished, with a destroyed house and garden......with nothing than lettuce in my huge fridge


I expect the fridge will break down too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm bringing chickens into CAR so you want have to worry. I'm thinking black silkies. For camouflage and softness. You can use one for a pillow and then eat it for breakfast!!!


CAR?
Central African Republic?
They'd be very grateful for the breakfast, i'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny and bright here in the Northeast.... but, we still have no power!


That's a pretty poor show! 
I suppose they built a golf course with your taxes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Or like this
> 
> View attachment 232114
> View attachment 232115


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...it is sad. This was a nice drive through these trees...casting nice cool shadows across the fields and roadway. Luckily, half survived.
> 
> On a nicer side, took a drive over to a local park that overlooks the Chesapeake Bay.... gorgeous views and we even spotted an American Bal Eagle. Taken right at about low tide...
> 
> View attachment 232059
> View attachment 232060
> View attachment 232061


Beautiful. Love thw clear sky's.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is slightly disturbing.


Lol. You keep maggots in your mouth and find this disturbing. Aiyeee aiyeee.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am on the way to find my bed. I lost it in one corner but I am sure I will find it, because it smells around the bed a little bit like fish...
> I invited Silly and Willy to sleep on the carpet in front of my bed and they will do. So all hungry roommates should know that I will surely bite when someone will steel the penguins and my teeth are still sharp !
> Good night and sleep well.
> View attachment 232065


Nice red lips.[emoji6] [emoji105] [emoji105]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This don't look right.
> View attachment 232066
> 
> 
> Maybe this way.
> View attachment 232067
> 
> 
> I think I'm lost.
> View attachment 232068


Hmmm. I will light a candle for you. So follow the light.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I`ll try to light your way back. Here I am. Here !!!!


Snap.!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, perhaps corner 6 is the loo.
> Which is why nobody mentions it.


I have been holding it in because I didn't know which corner was the loo.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You need a big friendly sulcata tortoise. Like that:



OMG. I just saw Sabine’s future with her three dragons! 
EDIT: Four.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Is that you?
> View attachment 232069


Noooooo. Don't follow THAT light. Mine is here. Sabine is also here


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a pretty poor show!
> I suppose they built a golf course with your taxes.



Well....the big Nor Easter... hit Friday and knocked out power to 100s of thousands. Wind, rain, snow, flooding. Thousands of trees in our area were blown over tak8ng down the power grid. Limited number of electric guys to handle a broad range of outages......

But, still no power...30 hours now and counting.

Thank all for bright sunshine, makes it easier.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Well....the big Nor Easter... hit Friday and knocked out power to 100s of thousands. Wind, rain, snow, flooding. Thousands of trees in our area were blown over tak8ng down the power grid. Limited number of electric guys to handle a broad range of outages......
> 
> But, still no power...30 hours now and counting.
> 
> Thank all for bright sunshine, makes it easier.



 That’s huge. 
Hope your power is restored soon.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Sunday. It's very foggy again here. Rumour has it that the snow has melted back home though it has yet to do so here in Birmingham. We will head home this evening


Safe trip home.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello and good morning or good afternoon however you like. Temps are slowly increasing in Germany ! Actually 5 C !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
> Sun is shining too. Maybe spring is lurking a little bit out of his hiding corner ???? I hope so.
> *I wish all my lovely roommates a wonderful and nice SUNDAY !*


Good Morning, Afternoon and Evening Sabine.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> You need a big friendly sulcata tortoise. Like that:


Did anyone else notice that torts claws, or more accurately, the lack of claws?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s huge.
> Hope your power is restored soon.


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Finally all caught up. It was laundry day today. Check. Went to watch The Black Panther. Check. Caught up on CDR posts. Check. And now it is bed time. Busy week ahead. Looks like you all had an interesting day today and last night for that matter. I hope the rest of your Sundays are good. I hope the power is restored to those without. And hope that lawns are magically mowed without you having to step foot outside. I also wish your cocktails are as full of as much alcohol as you need. I Wish for safe trips home and the enjoyment of spending time with loved ones who have been away for a while. I wish/hope that you can have 60 minutes to yourself without kids disturbing but most of all I wish and hope you all have a supa dupa day. Good night and not chat tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Well....the big Nor Easter... hit Friday and knocked out power to 100s of thousands. Wind, rain, snow, flooding. Thousands of trees in our area were blown over tak8ng down the power grid. Limited number of electric guys to handle a broad range of outages......
> 
> But, still no power...30 hours now and counting.
> 
> Thank all for bright sunshine, makes it easier.


I hope your power can be restored quickly. I am full of admiration for the guys who work the power lines. It is a very difficult job often in remote locations


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Finally all caught up. It was laundry day today. Check. Went to watch The Black Panther. Check. Caught up on CDR posts. Check. And now it is bed time. Busy week ahead. Looks like you all had an interesting day today and last night for that matter. I hope the rest of your Sundays are good. I hope the power is restored to those without. And hope that lawns are magically mowed without you having to step foot outside. I also wish your cocktails are as full of as much alcohol as you need. I Wish for safe trips home and the enjoyment of spending time with loved ones who have been away for a while. I wish/hope that you can have 60 minutes to yourself without kids disturbing but most of all I wish and hope you all have a supa dupa day. Good night and not chat tomorrow hopefully.


Sleep well Carol


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all. Just quickly popping in to let you know that the trip home was much less of an adventure than the one to Birmingham ... thank goodness.

The snow has nearly all gone here. There are a few traces under hedges, but that's it. Hopefully there won't be any more until next winter.

B


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That’s huge.
> Hope your power is restored soon.



Thanks... a few years back when we had similar storms we lost power for 6 days. I then sought out and installed some solar panels (Goal Zero), six 12 volt marine batteries, solar controller, and a DC to AC converter. We have used this mini system to charge a few things, run fans, etc but never ONCE during a complete power outage. Today I was able to connect our internet comms, sump pump, AND radiant heat panel for our Sully.  many years in stand by mode for our solar system, but todsy it’s


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I hope your power can be restored quickly. I am full of admiration for the guys who work the power lines. It is a very difficult job often in remote locations



I know....finally, 29 hours later! We are on the grid.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....finally, 29 hours later! We are on the grid.



Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Thank goodness for that!



Thanks....! Very strange weekend. Lots of structural damage to homes, electric grid, trees, etc. nasty storm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick view of some of the issues. Note the tree across the l8nes n road


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Or like this
> 
> View attachment 232114
> View attachment 232115


Yes, Sully is a big beautiful girl. You have all rights to be proud of her and show her. I love her too. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Lol autocorrect.
> Corners Around the Room??? Lol


That`s why I have and need no autocorrect ! 
I write my own mistakes ! They are unique !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny and bright here in the Northeast.... but, we still have no power!


How long do you have no power now ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> I'm hungry.
> And not sentimental.


Eat cheese ! Cheese has no feelings.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect the fridge will break down too.


*No !*


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nice red lips.[emoji6] [emoji105] [emoji105]


Thank you. Painted with blood. Adam`s blood when he dares to touch the penguins.  Rooooaaaar !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> OMG. I just saw Sabine’s future with her three dragons!
> EDIT: Four.


YES ! Can`t wait until they are big !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning, Afternoon and Evening Sabine.


Say hello. That will fit every time of the day.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick view of some of the issues. Note the tree across the l8nes n road
> 
> View attachment 232118
> View attachment 232119
> View attachment 232120





Bambam1989 said:


> Did anyone else notice that torts claws, or more accurately, the lack of claws?


Yes I did. Too much walking on rough streets, but it seems that the tort has no pain. The claws are "only" very short I think.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> YES ! Can`t wait until they are big !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. You keep maggots in your mouth and find this disturbing. Aiyeee aiyeee.


Well, that was forty years ago or more.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Finally all caught up. It was laundry day today. Check. Went to watch The Black Panther. Check. Caught up on CDR posts. Check. And now it is bed time. Busy week ahead. Looks like you all had an interesting day today and last night for that matter. I hope the rest of your Sundays are good. I hope the power is restored to those without. And hope that lawns are magically mowed without you having to step foot outside. I also wish your cocktails are as full of as much alcohol as you need. I Wish for safe trips home and the enjoyment of spending time with loved ones who have been away for a while. I wish/hope that you can have 60 minutes to yourself without kids disturbing but most of all I wish and hope you all have a supa dupa day. Good night and not chat tomorrow hopefully.


Oh, I missed you today. Hopefully not chat tomorrow ! Sleep well and be "tortoise" not "hare" during your busy week.
(Learned from Linda )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have been holding it in because I didn't know which corner was the loo.[emoji33] [emoji33]


I seem to have forgotten too.
Oh, well, there's always the jellyfish tank.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Did anyone else notice that torts claws, or more accurately, the lack of claws?


Good afternoon, Bambam! 
All that walking on concrete, I expect.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I hope your power can be restored quickly. I am full of admiration for the guys who work the power lines. It is a very difficult job often in remote locations


That is why in Germany these power wires are under the earth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Finally all caught up. It was laundry day today. Check. Went to watch The Black Panther. Check. Caught up on CDR posts. Check. And now it is bed time. Busy week ahead. Looks like you all had an interesting day today and last night for that matter. I hope the rest of your Sundays are good. I hope the power is restored to those without. And hope that lawns are magically mowed without you having to step foot outside. I also wish your cocktails are as full of as much alcohol as you need. I Wish for safe trips home and the enjoyment of spending time with loved ones who have been away for a while. I wish/hope that you can have 60 minutes to yourself without kids disturbing but most of all I wish and hope you all have a supa dupa day. Good night and not chat tomorrow hopefully.


Nice sentiments! 
Nos da, Carol! 
I hope you get some rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. Just quickly popping in to let you know that the trip home was much less of an adventure than the one to Birmingham ... thank goodness.
> 
> The snow has nearly all gone here. There are a few traces under hedges, but that's it. Hopefully there won't be any more until next winter.
> 
> B


Thank goodness!
Glad to hear. 
Nos da, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....finally, 29 hours later! We are on the grid.


Good to hear! 
Hurrah!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


>


I have no Godzilla but..... when it will be tame I would like to have one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Eat cheese ! Cheese has no feelings.


Good plan.
Okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. Painted with blood. Adam`s blood when he dares to touch the penguins.  Rooooaaaar !



It was all Dan's fault.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes I did. Too much walking on rough streets, but it seems that the tort has no pain. The claws are "only" very short I think.


SNAP !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was all Dan's fault.


Maybe, but I will bite everyone who bites my penguins. Rooooaaaaarrrr !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !


*
Snappy snap turtles snap snappy snakes in one snap !*

Wah ! I am a poet.  I am a big, wonderful poet ! I am the biggest poet .... .... ever !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan.
> Okay.


D`accord !


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was all Dan's fault.


I deny this. You have had those feels since long before I came here. I just helped you let them out is all.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I deny this. You have had those feels since long before I came here. I just helped you let them out is all.


YOU ???? I will help you ! I barely can hold my feelings back, but they are not nice I promise you.
I can help you to let something out too....  Roooooaaaaarrrrrrr !


----------



## Bee62

Night food for the penguins






and a cage for the night that they can`t be stolen. I will have an eye on them !





Tomorrow I am going to teach them KungFu, Karate, Judo and other dangerous words.that they will be able to defend themselves.

Watch these signboards. They tell everybody not to run too fast here in the dark.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SNAP !


Adam, why do you always go when I appear ?  I think you don`t love me anymore ..... Sniff...
Now I am very sad... Sniff....sniff
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *Snappy snap turtles snap snappy snakes in one snap !*
> 
> Wah ! I am a poet.  I am a big, wonderful poet ! I am the biggest poet .... .... ever !


Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I deny this. You have had those feels since long before I came here. I just helped you let them out is all.


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.


Hmmmm???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, why do you always go when I appear ?  I think you don`t love me anymore ..... Sniff...
> Now I am very sad... Sniff....sniff
> @Tidgy's Dad


I'm still here! 
Just been eating dinner! 
Anyway, you don't love me or you'd let me eat your penguins. 
Sniff! Sniff! Boo Hoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam, why do you always go when I appear ?  I think you don`t love me anymore ..... Sniff...
> Now I am very sad... Sniff....sniff
> @Tidgy's Dad


And that was the 99,000th post! Just 1,000 to go!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm still here!
> Just been eating dinner!
> Anyway, you don't love me or you'd let me eat your penguins.
> Sniff! Sniff! Boo Hoo!


Eat faster ! Dinner ? It is a late night dinner.
Eat cheese. I love you and because of this I will give you a lot of cheese,* but not my penguins !*
Rooooaaaarrrr !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And that was the 99,000th post! Just 1,000 to go!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Let`s do it ! The CDR breaks the 100.000 posts mark quick ( hopefully )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Eat faster ! Dinner ? It is a late night dinner.
> Eat cheese. I love you and because of this I will give you a lot of cheese,* but not my penguins !*
> Rooooaaaarrrr !


Kvack. 
Ok, I'll graciously accept a few tons of cheese. 
And try hard not to eat any penguins whatsoever. 
Yes, we always have a late dinner. 
Love you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Let`s do it ! The CDR breaks the 100.000 posts mark quick ( hopefully )


That last thousand went pretty quickly.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kvack.
> Ok, I'll graciously accept a few tons of cheese.
> And try hard not to eat any penguins whatsoever.
> Yes, we always have a late dinner.
> Love you too.


SNAP ! I`ll take a screenshot from this post, print it and place it over my bed.
Adam loves me .....  Yahhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That last thousand went pretty quickly.


When we post more sillyness like we did before it should be easy to reach the goal of 1000 posts quickly ...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Kvack.
> Ok, I'll graciously accept a few tons of cheese.
> And try hard not to eat any penguins whatsoever.
> Yes, we always have a late dinner.
> Love you too.


Let`s eat a cheese on this contract  not to eat penguins in the CDR.


----------



## Yvonne G

G'night all!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> G'night all!


Good night Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Seems Adam is eating the second night dinner ......
Good night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When we post more sillyness like we did before it should be easy to reach the goal of 1000 posts quickly ...


Tis true. 
But just had to go up and fix the terrace door that was banging in the wind, so probably missed you now. 
Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Let`s eat a cheese on this contract  not to eat penguins in the CDR.


Done!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> G'night all!


Nos da, Yvonne! 
That's very early.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Seems Adam is eating the second night dinner ......
> Good night.


Nos da, Sabine, sleep tight. 
Lots of silliness tomorrow, I should expect.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. Just quickly popping in to let you know that the trip home was much less of an adventure than the one to Birmingham ... thank goodness.
> 
> The snow has nearly all gone here. There are a few traces under hedges, but that's it. Hopefully there won't be any more until next winter.
> 
> B



Glad the journey was uneventful - the best kind! I’d really join you in that hope for no more snow until next winter, but...we’re having a snow storm as I’m typing this


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks... a few years back when we had similar storms we lost power for 6 days. I then sought out and installed some solar panels (Goal Zero), six 12 volt marine batteries, solar controller, and a DC to AC converter. We have used this mini system to charge a few things, run fans, etc but never ONCE during a complete power outage. Today I was able to connect our internet comms, sump pump, AND radiant heat panel for our Sully.  many years in stand by mode for our solar system, but todsy it’s



Always good to have a backup. Glad it’s back though!
Sully is gorgeous.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> That is why in Germany these power wires are under the earth.



It’s just not practical to bury them over the vast distances in the USA.


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings, roommates! Anyone want to visit my corner?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, roommates! Anyone want to visit my corner?
> View attachment 232170



Good morning Lena. I am delighted that my view this morning includes no snow! It’s gone! Yippee!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]

I hope you will be able to say the same too soon! In the meantime, stay warm. 

Today I have a lot of laundry to do. I swear the meerkats must have been pulling things out of cupboards and throwing them in the laundry basket while we were away. There is far too much!

I had better crack on with it and my other chores, I suppose. Not see you all when I take a coffee break.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Speaking of the Oscars, “SPOILER ALERT” not likely needed as I’m sure all of y’all knew this was gonna happen as soon as y’all saw it…and the The Academy Award for Best Adapted Screenplay (one of the Academy Awards, the most prominent film awards in the United States. It is awarded each year to the writer of a screenplay adapted from another source (usually a novel, play, short story, or TV series but sometimes another film). All sequels are automatically considered adaptations by this standard (since the sequel must be based on the original story). goes to : James Francis Ivory for his production, (writing for film) of 
“Call me by your name”. Here’s the most important part to take away from this win ; James Francis Ivory is a UofO alumni that’s Oregon folks and if he were born a few years later than 1928 I’m just certain I’d be cheering him on, on the football field.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....! Very strange weekend. Lots of structural damage to homes, electric grid, trees, etc. nasty storm.


Shame, Not nice. Best of luck with the clean up.


----------



## JoesMum

The calm after our storms is causing more than a few problems here too it seems. 

Some rural communities are still cut off by snow. 

The incredibly low temperatures last week have led to many burst pipes which the the thaw is now revealing. There are many people without water including around 3000 properties here in Kent. A hospital in London had to appeal yesterday for people to bring canisters of water they could use. 

Across the country, people are being asked to conserve water until the leaks can be fixed.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Say hello. That will fit every time of the day.


Hello!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that was forty years ago or more.


AAaahhhh, Ones perspective does change on things as you get older.!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hello!


Hello, Carol


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is why in Germany these power wires are under the earth.


Clever thinking that.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice sentiments!
> Nos da, Carol!
> I hope you get some rain.


Thank you Adam, Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> G'night all!


Good Night and sleep tight, sweet dreams and mind the bedbugs don't bite.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Seems Adam is eating the second night dinner ......
> Good night.


Night Night, sleep tight, sweet dreams and mind the roommates don't bite.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Glad the journey was uneventful - the best kind! I’d really join you in that hope for no more snow until next winter, but...we’re having a snow storm as I’m typing this


aaaahhh. It seems to be going from one place to another. I hope that all is okay.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, roommates! Anyone want to visit my corner?
> View attachment 232170


Brrrrr. I can wear this.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. I am delighted that my view this morning includes no snow! It’s gone! Yippee!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> I hope you will be able to say the same too soon! In the meantime, stay warm.
> 
> Today I have a lot of laundry to do. I swear the meerkats must have been pulling things out of cupboards and throwing them in the laundry basket while we were away. There is far too much!
> 
> I had better crack on with it and my other chores, I suppose. Not see you all when I take a coffee break.


Good luck with the laundry. I hope it goes quickly.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The calm after our storms is causing more than a few problems here too it seems.
> 
> Some rural communities are still cut off by snow.
> 
> The incredibly low temperatures last week have led to many burst pipes which the the thaw is now revealing. There are many people without water including around 3000 properties here in Kent. A hospital in London had to appeal yesterday for people to bring canisters of water they could use.
> 
> Across the country, people are being asked to conserve water until the leaks can be fixed.


Oh Shame. Not nice at all. I hope that it can be sorted and fixed quickly. Good Luck


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Carol


Hello Lena. You keeping warm?


----------



## CarolM

I


----------



## CarolM

am


----------



## CarolM

helping


----------



## CarolM

Adam


----------



## CarolM

Achieve


----------



## CarolM

His


----------



## CarolM

1000


----------



## CarolM

posts


----------



## CarolM

to


----------



## CarolM

get


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Sabine, sleep tight.
> Lots of silliness tomorrow, I should expect.


Not as much as usual cause I have to work until wednesday evening. Sniff


----------



## CarolM

to


----------



## CarolM

100000


----------



## CarolM

posts


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis true.
> But just had to go up and fix the terrace door that was banging in the wind, so probably missed you now.
> Again.


Excuses .... all only excuses.


----------



## CarolM

only


----------



## CarolM

945


----------



## CarolM

to


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, roommates! Anyone want to visit my corner?
> View attachment 232170


Too cold and wet .... Thanks, but no.


----------



## CarolM

go


----------



## CarolM

I have done my good deed for the day, anything else now is just a bonus.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Brrrrr. I can wear this.
> View attachment 232174



Cute. Tea or coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hello Lena. You keeping warm?



I am, thank you. Lots of strange single-word posts in the CDR this morning.


----------



## CarolM

@Moozillion How is our favorite little turtle doing? It must be so nice having her home.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Cute. Tea or coffee?


Coffee of course. Need you ask? and where are my manners.. "Please"


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Too cold and wet .... Thanks, but no.



Shame. I was going to chill that Sabine champagne for you.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Coffee of course. Need you ask? and where are my manners.. "Please"



 I’m sorry. I should have remembered. Here it is. Milk and/or sugar?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I am, thank you. Lots of strange single-word posts in the CDR this morning.


 Who could that have been???


----------



## Kristoff

So, is this what Adam is trying to achieve?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Who could that have been???



I


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m sorry. I should have remembered. Here it is. Milk and/or sugar?


Two sugars please on a Monday I always need some sweetening.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Who could that have been???



don’t


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 232175
> 
> So, is this what Adam is trying to achieve?


I think it is 100k.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Who could that have been???



know...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> know...


 There


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think it is 100k.


----------



## CarolM

it


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> it


is


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think it is 100k.



Of course.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> is


again.


----------



## Kristoff

I’d help. But I have to navigate through the snow to get daughter from school soon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Of course.
> View attachment 232177


Thats the one.  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee only 921 to go...


----------



## Kristoff

Did what I could. Not-see you all later. I’ll be back for the party. I hope.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d help. But I have to navigate through the snow to get daughter from school soon.


Stay Safe and don't stop to build snow tortoises, otherwise you will be late.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hello!


Hello !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have done my good deed for the day, anything else now is just a bonus.


I can post some minion pics and quotes ..... Hahaha


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Who could that have been???


Nasty meerkats I think.....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I


You ???


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Two sugars please on a Monday I always need some sweetening.


Take some yummy chocolates







Life is like a box of chocolates, -you never know what you will get ....
Quote from the movie: Forrest Gump.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Did what I could. Not-see you all later. I’ll be back for the party. I hope.


Don`t let the snow men outside bite you !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 232175
> 
> So, is this what Adam is trying to achieve?



No... 100k, we passed 10k ages ago!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I think it is 100k.



Snap


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I can post some minion pics and quotes ..... Hahaha


I am laughing too. Can I go take my nap now please?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Take some yummy chocolates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is like a box of chocolates, -you never know what you will get ....
> Quote from the movie: Forrest Gump.


Thank you for the chocolate. It was very yummy. But I can only have one, because I have to watch my weight..........okay finished watching, now I can have another one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


More like ... Wisdom to know how to hide the dead bodies..........


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Snap


Snap on the Snap, except I just thought it.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Stay Safe and don't stop to build snow tortoises, otherwise you will be late.



Oops, I didn’t hear you. 


Am I late?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Don`t let the snow men outside bite you !



I don’t let any men (or women) bite me, snow or not! 
But I let daughter ride the Snow Tortoise!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops, I didn’t hear you.
> View attachment 232181
> 
> Am I late?


Are you still walking to school? And is there per chance a tortoise under the snow there?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t let any men (or women) bite me, snow or not!
> But I let daughter ride the Snow Tortoise!
> View attachment 232182


oh Then you would have gotten to school on time, if your daughter rode the tortoise. Slow and steady.


----------



## CarolM

Leaving work to fetch my son and go home, then the home "work" begins.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It’s just not practical to bury them over the vast distances in the USA.


The power company and phone company convert from aerial to underground as the aerial plant gets old and needs to be replaced. And all NEW construction is underground.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, everyone!



Hello there Yvonne. Good day to you too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, roommates! Anyone want to visit my corner?
> View attachment 232170


Not today, thank you very much. 
Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. I am delighted that my view this morning includes no snow! It’s gone! Yippee!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> I hope you will be able to say the same too soon! In the meantime, stay warm.
> 
> Today I have a lot of laundry to do. I swear the meerkats must have been pulling things out of cupboards and throwing them in the laundry basket while we were away. There is far too much!
> 
> I had better crack on with it and my other chores, I suppose. Not see you all when I take a coffee break.


Good afternoon, Linda.
Glad to hear the snow's gone off to bother someone else. 
I've been doing laundry today as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Speaking of the Oscars, “SPOILER ALERT” not likely needed as I’m sure all of y’all knew this was gonna happen as soon as y’all saw it…and the The Academy Award for Best Adapted Screenplay (one of the Academy Awards, the most prominent film awards in the United States. It is awarded each year to the writer of a screenplay adapted from another source (usually a novel, play, short story, or TV series but sometimes another film). All sequels are automatically considered adaptations by this standard (since the sequel must be based on the original story). goes to : James Francis Ivory for his production, (writing for film) of
> “Call me by your name”. Here’s the most important part to take away from this win ; James Francis Ivory is a UofO alumni that’s Oregon folks and if he were born a few years later than 1928 I’m just certain I’d be cheering him on, on the football field.


Hi, Ken, good win for Oregon. 
I don't think Morocco won many Oscars. 
Again. 
Ivory and Merchant produced some excellent films over the years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Not as much as usual cause I have to work until wednesday evening. Sniff



Booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Excuses .... all only excuses.


Yup. 
And today I've been fixing the damage caused by my neighbours climbing over my lab wall and roof. 
Nasty peasants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have done my good deed for the day, anything else now is just a bonus.


Hmmmmm. 
Good evening, Carol. 
When Pretend Chat was approaching it's 100,000th post, a prize was offered to the person who made it, but no extra posts, blocks of posts or posting one word at a time. Somebody went and did it anyway, spoiled the game for some and caused a little bit of ill feeling. A similar thing happened here, for our 10.000th post, perhaps it was. I'd rather it just came naturally and the excitement slowly builds. 
Though freedom of posting is, of course, imperative.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Who could that have been???


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 232175
> 
> So, is this what Adam is trying to achieve?


Piffle! 
A mere 10K?
This is for 100K


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> know...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Of course.
> View attachment 232177


That's more like it. 
But still a tad early, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


Thank you, Sabine, a much fairer way of getting the numbers up. 
Though nearly as irritating.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, everyone!


Good morning, Yvonne! 
My potato run is postponed as it has been pouring with rain all day. 
So lettuce tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, there we are, thanks to Roommates 'helping' the score along, we have only 880 posts to go! 
Just a few days!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne!
> My potato run is postponed as it has been pouring with rain all day.
> So lettuce tonight.


Oh man! A little rain never hurt anyone. Get out there and go get Wifey her potato!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, everyone!


Thank you Yvonne. You too[emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Good evening, Carol.
> When Pretend Chat was approaching it's 100,000th post, a prize was offered to the person who made it, but no extra posts, blocks of posts or posting one word at a time. Somebody went and did it anyway, spoiled the game for some and caused a little bit of ill feeling. A similar thing happened here, for our 10.000th post, perhaps it was. I'd rather it just came naturally and the excitement slowly builds.
> Though freedom of posting is, of course, imperative.


Lol. Noted but I worked hard for my one word posts. I kept on having to wait for seconds to pass before I was allowed to post the next word.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


[emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Please don't be angry. It is us of course being our normal CDR silly. Soooo if you think about it they are totally natural posts.


----------



## Yvonne G

You guys wanna' have a prize for the 100,000th post in this thread? I'm willing if you are. But there are some rules to adhere to. No one word posts. No emoji only posts. It has to be completely done normally from this point forward - that is, if you want to have a prize.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne!
> My potato run is postponed as it has been pouring with rain all day.
> So lettuce tonight.


Salad is good for you.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> You guys wanna' have a prize for the 100,000th post in this thread? I'm willing if you are. But there are some rules to adhere to. No one word posts. No emoji only posts. It has to be completely done normally from this point forward - that is, if you want to have a prize.


I'll abide by the rules if the roommates agree.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


Morning Dan
Have a supa dupa day too.


----------



## JoesMum

I think this might generate a few posts

Watch as brazen mankini-wearing man strips down for dip in frozen Paisley fountain - Daily Record

It ... uh ... features a CDR roomie. You may or may not be able to understand his accent and I assure you he isn’t starkers!


----------



## DE42

This is one of my favorite songs in high school. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I think this might generate a few posts
> 
> Watch as brazen mankini-wearing man strips down for dip in frozen Paisley fountain - Daily Record
> 
> It ... uh ... features a CDR roomie. You may or may not be able to understand his accent and I assure you he isn’t starkers!


Oh, John! I surely do miss him. I wonder what we did to cause him to leave us? Love the mankini, but Br-r-r-r-r!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You guys wanna' have a prize for the 100,000th post in this thread? I'm willing if you are. But there are some rules to adhere to. No one word posts. No emoji only posts. It has to be completely done normally from this point forward - that is, if you want to have a prize.


I am cool with no one word posts. Don't want to spoil the moment for Adam. Not necessary for a prize. Wont mind it but it is not necessary.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I think this might generate a few posts
> 
> Watch as brazen mankini-wearing man strips down for dip in frozen Paisley fountain - Daily Record
> 
> It ... uh ... features a CDR roomie. You may or may not be able to understand his accent and I assure you he isn’t starkers!


Yeah just from the text in that link I don't think I'm going to click it lol


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Yeah just from the text in that link I don't think I'm going to click it lol


It is funny rather than lewd. He's an idiot,but it isn't nasty


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think this might generate a few posts
> 
> Watch as brazen mankini-wearing man strips down for dip in frozen Paisley fountain - Daily Record
> 
> It ... uh ... features a CDR roomie. You may or may not be able to understand his accent and I assure you he isn’t starkers!


Before I go watch. Is it X rated?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Before I go watch. Is it X rated?


I wouldn't have posted it on the forum if it was. Yvonne has watched it and she's a moderator!


----------



## Bambam1989

Hello everyone! Hope it's a great one for All in the CDR.
Just got done soaking Clunker and giving his shell a nice rub.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda.
> Glad to hear the snow's gone off to bother someone else.
> I've been doing laundry today as well.



But... but... that someone else is me!


----------



## Bambam1989

Oo a prize would be nice! I will obey the rules and see who the lucky person is.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I wouldn't have posted it on the forum if it was. Yvonne has watched it and she's a moderator!


Lol. Just checking. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I think this might generate a few posts
> 
> Watch as brazen mankini-wearing man strips down for dip in frozen Paisley fountain - Daily Record
> 
> It ... uh ... features a CDR roomie. You may or may not be able to understand his accent and I assure you he isn’t starkers!



Oh. My. Goodness.  I’m glad I don’t know this crazy person. Oh wait. Do I know him?? [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, John! I surely do miss him. I wonder what we did to cause him to leave us? Love the mankini, but Br-r-r-r-r!!!!



Maybe it just wasn’t cold enough in here?  
I’m sure he’ll be back someday. He does know we miss him. Probably.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> It is funny rather than lewd. He's an idiot,but it isn't nasty


Ok I'll take a look.


----------



## DE42

DE42 said:


> Ok I'll take a look.


Yep pretty much what I thought it would be lol.


----------



## DE42

Another good one from the past.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yeah just from the text in that link I don't think I'm going to click it lol


It isn't bad at all. He is most definitly a very very brave man. And now a famous one too. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.  I’m glad I don’t know this crazy person. Oh wait. Do I know him?? [emoji85]


We can now say we know someone famous!!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> We can now say we know someone famous!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Another good one from the past.


Nice. The other said that is is not shared in my country or something like that.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Nice. The other said that is is not shared in my country or something like that.


Sorry sometimes YouTube can be like that. The other was the song International Harvester.


----------



## DE42

Every 90s generation male teen in the US had this dearm I think.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


>


I like this one.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Every 90s generation male teen in the US had this dearm I think.


To have a waterfall?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We can now say we know someone famous!!


Or infamous! His accent is a typical Glaswegian Scots... one of the more difficult UK accents to understand


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Or infamous! His accent is a typical Glaswegian Scots... one of the more difficult UK accents to understand



Linda, did you say he shared that video with you? I’m just wondering if he was OK after that — no pneumonia and such...


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> To have a waterfall?


Yes!! glad you got it lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Or infamous! His accent is a typical Glaswegian Scots... one of the more difficult UK accents to understand


Yip. I didn't understand. But then I don't always hear things nicely.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yes!! glad you got it lol


Ha ha ha.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Linda, did you say he shared that video with you? I’m just wondering if he was OK after that — no pneumonia and such...


He shared the video with me and shared the news story this afternoon. He's absolutely fine. Mad as a hatter, but fine


----------



## JoesMum

Exciting stuff. The UK's National Reptile Welfare Centre is going to open in Hadlow, 2 miles from me, next month. They'll have 500 rescue spaces for all types of reptile. It will be a department of Hadlow College so isn't going to be a tinpot affair hopefully.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Exciting stuff. The UK's National Reptile Welfare Centre is going to open in Hadlow, 2 miles from me, next month. They'll have 500 rescue spaces for all types of reptile. It will be a department of Hadlow College so isn't going to be a tinpot affair hopefully.


That does sound exciting. Will you get to visit and maybe share some post cards?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That does sound exciting. Will you get to visit and maybe share some post cards?


I hope so. They're quite good with their open days at the college. I shall be watching out for more information as it comes out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! A little rain never hurt anyone. Get out there and go get Wifey her potato!


The road at the bottom of the hill is under water. 
The medina where i do my shopping is probably two inches deep in mud. 
I think i'll wait.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The road at the bottom of the hill is under water.
> The medina where i do my shopping is probably two inches deep in mud.
> I think i'll wait.


Not nice conditions at all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Noted but I worked hard for my one word posts. I kept on having to wait for seconds to pass before I was allowed to post the next word.


I know. 
I have done it myself in the past on occasion. 
But there will be a prize for this and I don't want a repeat of what happened on Pretend Chat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


Good morning, Dan, have a smashing day yourself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Please don't be angry. It is us of course being our normal CDR silly. Soooo if you think about it they are totally natural posts.


I'm not really angry, just joking, but it would be nice if we tried to get there 'normally' from now on and nobody 'steals' the prize.
You weren't to know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You guys wanna' have a prize for the 100,000th post in this thread? I'm willing if you are. But there are some rules to adhere to. No one word posts. No emoji only posts. It has to be completely done normally from this point forward - that is, if you want to have a prize.


That's very kind of you, Yvonne, and i will be happy to take you up on this generous offer if you don't mind. 
I am also putting up a prize, but if you are willing to do so as well, then it means I have a chance of winning something myself. 
If on the off chance I do, that means i still get a prize and will give away my prize in another way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Salad is good for you.


Only when mixed with cheese. 
Otherwise it is only good for rabbits and things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'll abide by the rules if the roommates agree.


This is NOT a democracy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think this might generate a few posts
> 
> Watch as brazen mankini-wearing man strips down for dip in frozen Paisley fountain - Daily Record
> 
> It ... uh ... features a CDR roomie. You may or may not be able to understand his accent and I assure you he isn’t starkers!


I actually think this is rather sad. 
I miss him so much and I'm so very miserable that he doesn't share his life with us any more. 
I thought he was my friend.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually think this is rather sad.
> I miss him so much and I'm so very miserable that he doesn't share his life with us any more.
> I thought he was my friend.


I understand that 

I haven't lost hope yet. He is at least still communicating with me sporadically. I will try to lead him back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! Hope it's a great one for All in the CDR.
> Just got done soaking Clunker and giving his shell a nice rub.


Just doing the same with Tidgy! 
Good afternoon, Bambam, give Clunker a rub from me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> But... but... that someone else is me!


Ooooooooppppssssssss!!!!!!!
Sorry, Lena, I'll try to urge it on towards Belgium or somewhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Exciting stuff. The UK's National Reptile Welfare Centre is going to open in Hadlow, 2 miles from me, next month. They'll have 500 rescue spaces for all types of reptile. It will be a department of Hadlow College so isn't going to be a tinpot affair hopefully.


Very interesting. 
Keep us informed, if you can, please.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooooooppppssssssss!!!!!!!
> Sorry, Lena, I'll try to urge it on towards Belgium or somewhere.



Please do, Adam! What type of clouds should we send the appeal to?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Please do, Adam! What type of clouds should we send the appeal to?


Snow clouds, probably.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is NOT a democracy.


I'm sorry supreme leader, dark overlord of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry supreme leader, dark overlord of the CDR.


Have a coffee and some cheese.
It's fine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you for the chocolate. It was very yummy. But I can only have one, because I have to watch my weight..........okay finished watching, now I can have another one.


You make me chuckle.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> More like ... Wisdom to know how to hide the dead bodies..........


Muhaha !!!!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a coffee and some cheese.
> It's fine.


Ahh a fine roasted dark coffee and Aged Gouda.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I don’t let any men (or women) bite me, snow or not!
> But I let daughter ride the Snow Tortoise!
> View attachment 232182


Lovely !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope it goes quickly.


Me too !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Sabine, a much fairer way of getting the numbers up.
> Though nearly as irritating.


A funny way to get the numbers up, me thinks. I like those quotes. They are often naughty and sometimes a little bit true.


----------



## jaizei

JoesMum said:


> I hope your power can be restored quickly. I am full of admiration for the guys who work the power lines. It is a very difficult job often in remote locations



Have you seen this?


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this?


They're braver than I am


----------



## DE42

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this?


Yep. It's actually really safe. I've worked on one of those helicopters.


----------



## DE42

DE42 said:


> Yep. It's actually really safe. I've worked on one of those helicopters.


I should say worked as in maintenance and not flying or on the power lines. It was at bell helicopter when the class went.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Yep. It's actually really safe. I've worked on one of those helicopters.


I don't do heights. Even in safe helicopters. They're braver than I am


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Yvonne!
> My potato run is postponed as it has been pouring with rain all day.
> So lettuce tonight.


A complete rainy day in Morocco ? That is seldom, is it ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You guys wanna' have a prize for the 100,000th post in this thread? I'm willing if you are. But there are some rules to adhere to. No one word posts. No emoji only posts. It has to be completely done normally from this point forward - that is, if you want to have a prize.


That is a fair offer.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I think this might generate a few posts
> 
> Watch as brazen mankini-wearing man strips down for dip in frozen Paisley fountain - Daily Record
> 
> It ... uh ... features a CDR roomie. You may or may not be able to understand his accent and I assure you he isn’t starkers!


Oh My God !!!! John ! He is the craziest man of the CDR and Paisly !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this?


AMAZING ! What does the man do there on the wire ???


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> AMAZING ! What does the man do there on the wire ???


He is checking for cracks and bad places in the wire insulation. It's a job that will be gone within 5 years here in the US though. Drones can do the job faster, cheaper, and see problems and a human can not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Ahh a fine roasted dark coffee and Aged Gouda.


Or aged Adam. 
A couple of the youngsters were joking about my age today on Fossil Forum. And a guy at least 10 years older than me as well! 
They made this :


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> He is checking for cracks and bad places in the wire insulation. It's a job that will be gone within 5 years here in the US though. Drones can do the job faster, cheaper, and see problems and a human can not.


Thank you for explaining this dangerous work. I would die in that high !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this?


Goodness gracious ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A complete rainy day in Morocco ? That is seldom, is it ?


Yes, but i guess we get two or three a year.


----------



## jaizei

DE42 said:


> He is checking for cracks and bad places in the wire insulation. It's a job that will be gone within 5 years here in the US though. Drones can do the job faster, cheaper, and see problems and a human can not.



Those are bare wires - no insulation. The voltage is too high for insulation to be practical, or the air is the insulation.


----------



## jaizei

Bee62 said:


> AMAZING ! What does the man do there on the wire ???




It's inspection and repair. Towards the end you can see him get to the pole where the supports and splices are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

796 and counting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> It's inspection and repair. Towards the end you can see him get to the pole where the supports and splices are.


Happy Monday, Cameron.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> go



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## DE42

jaizei said:


> Those are bare wires - no insulation. The voltage is too high for insulation to be practical, or the air is the insulation.


Ok I am thinking of another one then. I'm at work and can't watch the video unfortunately.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion How is our favorite little turtle doing? It must be so nice having her home.



She appears to be doing great!
She keeps wanting to bask (float basking a lot) but I removed the one involved in the accident, the next one was not satisfactory, the next one developed great gobs of fuzzy mild or something, so I’m trying to build a plastic one, post haste. I want her to be able to raise her body temperature at will, so I’ve got to have one that she can get completely out of the water on.
Been working feverishly today, and hope to have photos for you tomorrow! (IF my phone will behave...[emoji853])


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Monday, Cameron.



Yes it is Monday. lol


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Monday, Cameron.



Is Morocco time same as GMT?


----------



## Bambam1989

Does anybody have any tips on how to go about getting a patent on a product idea?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> She appears to be doing great!
> She keeps wanting to bask (float basking a lot) but I removed the one involved in the accident, the next one was not satisfactory, the next one developed great gobs of fuzzy mild or something, so I’m trying to build a plastic one, post haste. I want her to be able to raise her body temperature at will, so I’ve got to have one that she can get completely out of the water on.
> Been working feverishly today, and hope to have photos for you tomorrow! (IF my phone will behave...[emoji853])


Look forward to those! 
Hi, Mooz, please send Jacques all our love! 
Good luck with the ramp and love to you too, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Yes it is Monday. lol


Well with your location being "Earth", I'm never quite sure if it's going to be morning, afternoon, or evening.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The road at the bottom of the hill is under water.
> The medina where i do my shopping is probably two inches deep in mud.
> I think i'll wait.


Holy cow! I thought you lived in the desert?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Is Morocco time same as GMT?


Mostly.
Ish. 
We're GMT in winter and 'spring forwards' an hour at the same time, or roughly,and 'fall back' at the same time or nearly. 
But we also have an extra 'fall back' for Ramadan and an accompanying 'spring forwards' again just after it finishes. 
Four clock changes! Most annoying.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's very kind of you, Yvonne, and i will be happy to take you up on this generous offer if you don't mind.
> I am also putting up a prize, but if you are willing to do so as well, then it means I have a chance of winning something myself.
> If on the off chance I do, that means i still get a prize and will give away my prize in another way.


Ok, good! I'm excluding myself from the contest, so when it gets close to the time, I'll stop posting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Does anybody have any tips on how to go about getting a patent on a product idea?


Not a clue, I'm afraid. 
Isn't there a patents office or something?


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a clue, I'm afraid.
> Isn't there a patents office or something?


I haven't a clue. Had an idea pop in my head this morning, I'd have to harass my husband into making a prototype...


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this?


Aw geez! What the heck? I've never seen anything like that before. You couldn't pay me enough to do that job. Not just the electricity, but sitting on the cables that high in the air? No way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Holy cow! I thought you lived in the desert?????


No.
Not even the sub-Sahara, though full days of rain are rare here and it gets pretty dry, but we can be quite verdant even in summer, two rivers go through Fes. We are in a mountain valley.
This is just outside the city in the middle of summer.


And this is from my upper terrace:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I haven't a clue. Had an idea pop in my head this morning, I'd have to harass my husband into making a prototype...


Sounds interesting?
Any clues? 
(Not that i'm planning to nick it, honest!)


----------



## jaizei

Bambam1989 said:


> Does anybody have any tips on how to go about getting a patent on a product idea?



Patent lawyer to make sure its patentable, and make sure the patent is complete.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds interesting?
> Any clues?
> (Not that i'm planning to nick it, honest!)


I will only say that it was tort inspired[emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

So the water table must be pretty high to support all those trees. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## DE42

jaizei said:


> Patent lawyer to make sure its patentable, and make sure the patent is complete.


Yep and don't go through one of those places that advertise on TV. Dad did once and he never heard back from them. But his product showed up in stores a year later. When he contacted them again they said they had no record of his submission.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, good! I'm excluding myself from the contest, so when it gets close to the time, I'll stop posting.


If everybody does that, we'll never get there!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If everybody does that, we'll never get there!


I'll post twice as much so it's ok


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I will only say that it was tort inspired[emoji6]


Aha. 
Could probably spend all night guessing but I ought to get some sleep. 
Good luck with that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So the water table must be pretty high to support all those trees. Learn something new everyday.


Yup. 
Even in the desert. 
Here is the Draa valley, Sahara Desert, Morocco :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'll post twice as much so it's ok


Please do!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look forward to those!
> Hi, Mooz, please send Jacques all our love!
> Good luck with the ramp and love to you too, of course.


Thanks bunches, Adam.
I am a bit obsessed about getting Jacques' basking platform JUST right. It's silly, but oh, well. 
I really need to unwind a little about this whole incident, from the near-drowning to the pneumonia and the extended hospital stay. My perfectionist tendencies are going full-bore and that's not really good for me, my blood pressure or the people around me!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this?


HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Thanks bunches, Adam.
> I am a bit obsessed about getting Jacques' basking platform JUST right. It's silly, but oh, well.
> I really need to unwind a little about this whole incident, from the near-drowning to the pneumonia and the extended hospital stay. My perfectionist tendencies are going full-bore and that's not really good for me, my blood pressure or the people around me!!!!!!!


Well, i hope you're trying to do some relaxing as well. 
Put your feet up, do some fun things and try to take your mind off it all. 
You don't want to upset Jacques by changing things to much when she's just settling back in to her old home.


----------



## DE42

I'm still looking for a turtle lol I have an 80 gal tank ready when I find one.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> Have you seen this?



I have no words!!


----------



## DE42

Back home. Laying in bed. A dog at my feet. Time to relax.


----------



## DE42

I did not know I was going put CDR to sleep.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> She appears to be doing great!
> She keeps wanting to bask (float basking a lot) but I removed the one involved in the accident, the next one was not satisfactory, the next one developed great gobs of fuzzy mild or something, so I’m trying to build a plastic one, post haste. I want her to be able to raise her body temperature at will, so I’ve got to have one that she can get completely out of the water on.
> Been working feverishly today, and hope to have photos for you tomorrow! (IF my phone will behave...[emoji853])



Don’t worry about us. Jacques needs you more at the moment. Give her our love. 

And don’t forget to look after yourself. You have our love too. x


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I haven't a clue. Had an idea pop in my head this morning, I'd have to harass my husband into making a prototype...



I think this is where you need to start
https://www.uspto.gov/


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez! What the heck? I've never seen anything like that before. You couldn't pay me enough to do that job. Not just the electricity, but sitting on the cables that high in the air? No way.



It’s only the height that bothers me. Sitting on the cables never has. My dad, an electricity board engineer, explained that to me years ago. Like the birds, you’re fine as long as you only touch one cable.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Thanks bunches, Adam.
> I am a bit obsessed about getting Jacques' basking platform JUST right. It's silly, but oh, well.
> I really need to unwind a little about this whole incident, from the near-drowning to the pneumonia and the extended hospital stay. My perfectionist tendencies are going full-bore and that's not really good for me, my blood pressure or the people around me!!!!!!!



It sounds like you need a session in a certain English Tearoom to unwind.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I did not know I was going put CDR to sleep.


I’m awake now Dan. Hello 

Good morning everyone. Happy wibbling Tuesday


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Snow clouds, probably.



It worked!!! Lots of ice on the roads now, which will soon melt and turn into mud, which in turn will end up on people’s cars, bikes, and clothes, all of which can be washed. All’s well, in a nutshell


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or aged Adam.
> A couple of the youngsters were joking about my age today on Fossil Forum. And a guy at least 10 years older than me as well!
> They made this :



I don’t see Adam in that timeline


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Not even the sub-Sahara, though full days of rain are rare here and it gets pretty dry, but we can be quite verdant even in summer, two rivers go through Fes. We are in a mountain valley.
> This is just outside the city in the middle of summer.
> View attachment 232212
> 
> And this is from my upper terrace:
> View attachment 232216



Lovely. So green. And vaguely reminds me of Esio Trot...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I will only say that it was tort inspired[emoji6]



Intriguing.  No clue about patenting though


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Oops, I must have missed everyone. 
Husband is dragging me to a workout today. And we decided to go dry two or three days a week. Terrible Tuesday!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Oops, I must have missed everyone.
> Husband is dragging me to a workout today. And we decided to go dry two or three days a week. Terrible Tuesday!



Sounds like a health kick. Good luck with it 

I have just done the ironing [emoji56] 

Unfortunately large numbers of people are still without water due to leaks caused by last week’s freeze  Some places had their water turned off overnight last night in a desperate attempt to conserve water.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm great.
> Life's good and spring has sprung.


Its too hot here [emoji23]


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> Good luck with everything. I can sympathize with what you are going through.


Thanks a lot [emoji173]


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I’m awake now Dan. Hello
> 
> Good morning everyone. Happy wibbling Tuesday


Thanks. I fell asleep shortly after that lol. 

It's Tuesday mornin. Yay.... I think I'm going to sleep in.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> I don’t see Adam in that timeline


Around 8.4 million years ago


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Don’t worry about us. Jacques needs you more at the moment. Give her our love.
> 
> And don’t forget to look after yourself. You have our love too. x



Thanks so much, Linda![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Around 8.4 million years ago



Ah, thank you. I thought that was a legitimate entry [emoji85]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i hope you're trying to do some relaxing as well.
> Put your feet up, do some fun things and try to take your mind off it all.
> You don't want to upset Jacques by changing things to much when she's just settling back in to her old home.



You’re very right, Adam![emoji106]
Thanks, bunches!!![emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like you need a session in a certain English Tearoom to unwind.



I LIKE how you think!!!!!![emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or aged Adam.
> A couple of the youngsters were joking about my age today on Fossil Forum. And a guy at least 10 years older than me as well!
> They made this :



That’s GREAT!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

Afternoon, roommates. My workout plans transformed into a 5.9-km (3.6-mile) walk. (Gym will have to wait until my cough is gone.) I’ll try to keep on track: it’s time to get healthy...


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Lovely. So green. And vaguely reminds me of Esio Trot...



Tee hee hee!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'm still looking for a turtle lol I have an 80 gal tank ready when I find one.


What's the actual area of the tank floor?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I did not know I was going put CDR to sleep.


It seems everyone got too relaxed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’m awake now Dan. Hello
> 
> Good morning everyone. Happy wibbling Tuesday


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Potato run done in between rainstorms so it's feet up for me, now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It worked!!! Lots of ice on the roads now, which will soon melt and turn into mud, which in turn will end up on people’s cars, bikes, and clothes, all of which can be washed. All’s well, in a nutshell


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You probably need some heavy rain now, to wash away all that mud.
Shall I send some?


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roomies.
Caught up with reading all the last posts. I cannot answer everyone cause I have to work, but I follow the conversation.
I am curious who will do the 100.000 post. It should be the one who opened this "freddy" me thinks ....
Have all a nice day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I don’t see Adam in that timeline


I am there! 
Busy domesticating tortoises with prehistoric lettuce.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Lovely. So green. And vaguely reminds me of Esio Trot...


I wonder why........................?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Oops, I must have missed everyone.
> Husband is dragging me to a workout today. And we decided to go dry two or three days a week. Terrible Tuesday!


Sounds absolutely awful! Nightmare! 
Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Its too hot here [emoji23]


Nope! 
Never too hot for me. 
Good evening, Raqib.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Around 8.4 million years ago


Yup. 
Good morning, Dan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ah, thank you. I thought that was a legitimate entry [emoji85]


It is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That’s GREAT!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


I think so.
Good morning, Bea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Afternoon, roommates. My workout plans transformed into a 5.9-km (3.6-mile) walk. (Gym will have to wait until my cough is gone.) I’ll try to keep on track: it’s time to get healthy...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> Caught up with reading all the last posts. I cannot answer everyone cause I have to work, but I follow the conversation.
> I am curious who will do the 100.000 post. It should be the one who opened this "freddy" me thinks ....
> Have all a nice day.


"freddy"? 
Good afternoon, Sabine, hope the day goes well and quickly for you. 
727 posts to go!


----------



## Raqib Farid

I bought 2 ducklins about 2 days ago (on Sunday) [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You probably need some heavy rain now, to wash away all that mud.
> Shall I send some?



Um, no thanks. A light one could work though


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wonder why........................?



Looks like London??


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> I bought 2 ducklins about 2 days ago (on Sunday) [emoji173]️
> View attachment 232246



Awwww


----------



## JoesMum

Ironing ironed. 

Shopping bought ... forgot the milk, but that’s not urgent. 

Birthday cards bought and posted for nephew (Friday) and niece (Sunday) along with Mother’s Day Cards

UK Mothering Sunday is not a fixed date in the calendar, it’s a church festival before Easter, usually in March.

I’m just putting the kettle on. I’ll make a nice big pot of tea to share


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What's the actual area of the tank floor?


I think the inside dimensions are 23"×47" or close to it.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "freddy"?
> Good afternoon, Sabine, hope the day goes well and quickly for you.
> 727 posts to go!


Will the topic lock at 100,000?


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> I bought 2 ducklins about 2 days ago (on Sunday) [emoji173]️
> View attachment 232246


Beautiful I've never had ducks but always wanted them.


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> Beautiful I've never had ducks but always wanted them.


Me too.
I'm also experiencing them 1st time.[emoji23]


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Me too.
> I'm also experiencing them 1st time.[emoji23]


I love the sounds they make.


----------



## JoesMum

My sister used to keep ducks. Even at that size they need a big dish of water to paddle in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Looks like London??


Or Wales?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ironing ironed.
> 
> Shopping bought ... forgot the milk, but that’s not urgent.
> 
> Birthday cards bought and posted for nephew (Friday) and niece (Sunday) along with Mother’s Day Cards
> 
> UK Mothering Sunday is not a fixed date in the calendar, it’s a church festival before Easter, usually in March.
> 
> I’m just putting the kettle on. I’ll make a nice big pot of tea to share


Thanks for the tea. 
Lovely. 
Ironing bought, shopping ironed, I'm finished as well. 
You sent Mother's Day cards to your nephew and niece?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think the inside dimensions are 23"×47" or close to it.


Are you planning on getting a tortoise or a turtle?
I'm afraid that won't be big enough for an adult tortoise, good as a starter home for a baby.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Will the topic lock at 100,000?


I darned well hope not! 
Pretend Chat's still going on quite happily after it reached that total.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you planning on getting a tortoise or a turtle?
> I'm afraid that won't be big enough for an adult tortoise, good as a starter home for a baby.


Turtle. What I've been looking for is an eastern painted turtle. But I'm starting to look at a couple of other possibilities now also. I don't want any that will outgrow this tank right now so that does limit me somewhat lol. The pet store sales RES but they get bigger than I'd like.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I darned well hope not!
> Pretend Chat's still going on quite happily after it reached that total.


Ok I did not know how that worked lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy everyone! I ran the weedeater this a.m. until my battery ran out of juice. Tried to put it on the charger but couldn't get the charger's light to show 'green.' It kept blinking red. That means the battery isn't put in correctly. Dang! I tried and tried and couldn't get it to work. So I'm out of commission with the weedeater.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Turtle. What I've been looking for is an eastern painted turtle. But I'm starting to look at a couple of other possibilities now also. I don't want any that will outgrow this tank right now so that does limit me somewhat lol. The pet store sales RES but they get bigger than I'd like.


 A little mud or musk turtle would do nicely. They are pretty people friendly and awfully cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I darned well hope not!
> Pretend Chat's still going on quite happily after it reached that total.


Rest assured, the CDR will continue as long as there are posts in it. Reason we had to make a second 'Chat' was Josh's other Forum program didn't have enough memory (????? wrong word, I'm sure) and it kept stalling because the chat was so big. Josh has since updated the Forum and we can just talk to our heart's content.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy everyone! I ran the weedeater this a.m. until my battery ran out of juice. Tried to put it on the charger but couldn't get the charger's light to show 'green.' It kept blinking red. That means the battery isn't put in correctly. Dang! I tried and tried and couldn't get it to work. So I'm out of commission with the weedeater.


Well, DARN! You'll just have to sit at the computer and cruise TFO all day...or maybe take a nap (that's what I'd do!!! )


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Well, DARN! You'll just have to sit at the computer and cruise TFO all day...or maybe take a nap (that's what I'd do!!! )


Well then, lunch and a nap it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy everyone! I ran the weedeater this a.m. until my battery ran out of juice. Tried to put it on the charger but couldn't get the charger's light to show 'green.' It kept blinking red. That means the battery isn't put in correctly. Dang! I tried and tried and couldn't get it to work. So I'm out of commission with the weedeater.


Oh, dear! Not a good start to the day. 
Hope it improves for you this afternoon,Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> A little mud or musk turtle would do nicely. They are pretty people friendly and awfully cute.


Yes, how about a musk turtle, Dan?
@DE42 ? 
They're great and we don't have one owned by anyone in the Cold Dark Room, I don't think. 
Or a mud turtle! Moozillion's Jacques is just adorable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, DARN! You'll just have to sit at the computer and cruise TFO all day...or maybe take a nap (that's what I'd do!!! )


Cold Dark Room. 
No napping , please. 
Posts required at this time. 
(702)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well then, lunch and a nap it is!


Orange lighthouse! 
Such posts would be much better than napping?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know.
> I have done it myself in the past on occasion.
> But there will be a prize for this and I don't want a repeat of what happened on Pretend Chat.


Noted. And would not spoil it for you at all. In fact I haven't managed to come onlune the whole day. Until now. Doing a quick catch up then to sleep for me as tomorrow is another busy day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I actually think this is rather sad.
> I miss him so much and I'm so very miserable that he doesn't share his life with us any more.
> I thought he was my friend.


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> She appears to be doing great!
> She keeps wanting to bask (float basking a lot) but I removed the one involved in the accident, the next one was not satisfactory, the next one developed great gobs of fuzzy mild or something, so I’m trying to build a plastic one, post haste. I want her to be able to raise her body temperature at will, so I’ve got to have one that she can get completely out of the water on.
> Been working feverishly today, and hope to have photos for you tomorrow! (IF my phone will behave...[emoji853])


Shame Bea. Her floating basking spot seems to be a problem child. What about adding a 2nd tank at height level for a more or less dry dock and basking spot. Then she can go in and out if the water when she wants. Sort of a mini version of that fancy tank i posted a couple of days ago. 
Let me see if I can find it again. Couldn't find it. But here is a different pic as an example.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mostly.
> Ish.
> We're GMT in winter and 'spring forwards' an hour at the same time, or roughly,and 'fall back' at the same time or nearly.
> But we also have an extra 'fall back' for Ramadan and an accompanying 'spring forwards' again just after it finishes.
> Four clock changes! Most annoying.


That is just confusing.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I haven't a clue. Had an idea pop in my head this morning, I'd have to harass my husband into making a prototype...


Sounds interesting!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Not even the sub-Sahara, though full days of rain are rare here and it gets pretty dry, but we can be quite verdant even in summer, two rivers go through Fes. We are in a mountain valley.
> This is just outside the city in the middle of summer.
> View attachment 232212
> 
> And this is from my upper terrace:
> View attachment 232216


What a lovely view.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thanks bunches, Adam.
> I am a bit obsessed about getting Jacques' basking platform JUST right. It's silly, but oh, well.
> I really need to unwind a little about this whole incident, from the near-drowning to the pneumonia and the extended hospital stay. My perfectionist tendencies are going full-bore and that's not really good for me, my blood pressure or the people around me!!!!!!!


Oh dear. Big hug for you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I did not know I was going put CDR to sleep.


Whahaha. It happens.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think this is where you need to start
> https://www.uspto.gov/


I'm going to say it. You are the CDR Mom and know everything.!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t see Adam in that timeline


Snap! You can't take it back and you owe me a coffee.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lovely. So green. And vaguely reminds me of Esio Trot...


Hhmmmmm. That reminds me.....when is the next story coming out?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Oops, I must have missed everyone.
> Husband is dragging me to a workout today. And we decided to go dry two or three days a week. Terrible Tuesday!


Oh I dry everytime I get out the shower.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a health kick. Good luck with it
> 
> I have just done the ironing [emoji56]
> 
> Unfortunately large numbers of people are still without water due to leaks caused by last week’s freeze  Some places had their water turned off overnight last night in a desperate attempt to conserve water.


Shame. Really not nice at all. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ah, thank you. I thought that was a legitimate entry [emoji85]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Afternoon, roommates. My workout plans transformed into a 5.9-km (3.6-mile) walk. (Gym will have to wait until my cough is gone.) I’ll try to keep on track: it’s time to get healthy...


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You probably need some heavy rain now, to wash away all that mud.
> Shall I send some?


Send to me. Send it to me. Waving my hands and jumping up and down. Send it to me....


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy everyone! I ran the weedeater this a.m. until my battery ran out of juice. Tried to put it on the charger but couldn't get the charger's light to show 'green.' It kept blinking red. That means the battery isn't put in correctly. Dang! I tried and tried and couldn't get it to work. So I'm out of commission with the weedeater.


Let out the tortoises. Then i can sing...who let the torts out lurk lurk. Who let the torts out lurk lurk


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Snap! You can't take it back and you owe me a coffee.[emoji6]


Have been waiting a little while to say this. Lol


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Hhmmmmm. That reminds me.....when is the next story coming out?


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Yayyyyy all caught up again. But eyes are closing. So good night. Sleep tight and mind the torts and turts don't bite. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## DE42

Thinking about getting a new tattoo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Noted. And would not spoil it for you at all. In fact I haven't managed to come onlune the whole day. Until now. Doing a quick catch up then to sleep for me as tomorrow is another busy day.


Don't get me wrong, I want lots of posts, lots of serious, fun, silly, long or short posts. 
As many as possible! 
It's always nice when you can join us, Carol, so have a nice sleep and hopefully chat a lot more tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hhmmmmm. That reminds me.....when is the next story coming out?


When I've got a little more time and the weather's better for the photos. 
"The Tort Who Walked By Herself" 
"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Send to me. Send it to me. Waving my hands and jumping up and down. Send it to me....


I shall try. 
Really wish I could.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thinking about getting a new tattoo.


If it makes you happy, do so. 
Lots of people do. 
However, I hate them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DE42 said:


> The pet store sales RES but they get bigger than I'd like.



And I’m sorry if I’m sticking my nose in here where I’m unneeded , but please, stay away from a “RES”. Those buggers have been released all over by folks that oftentimes have just become bored of the turtle. These turtles adapt very quickly and displace many native turtles worldwide.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If it makes you happy, do so.
> Lots of people do.
> However, I hate them.


I have two. Lol


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy everyone! I ran the weedeater this a.m. until my battery ran out of juice. Tried to put it on the charger but couldn't get the charger's light to show 'green.' It kept blinking red. That means the battery isn't put in correctly. Dang! I tried and tried and couldn't get it to work. So I'm out of commission with the weedeater.



Batteries do that sometimes if you try charging them when they're hot, like right after using. Might need to just cool down.


----------



## DE42

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I’m sorry if I’m sticking my nose in here where I’m unneeded , but please, stay away from a “RES”. Those buggers have been released all over by folks that oftentimes have just become bored of the turtle. These turtles adapt very quickly and displace many native turtles worldwide.


Yeah I'm not. I'm just saying that's all they have.


----------



## DE42

There are painteds in a creak near me but I won't remove them from the wild. Not to mention that is illegal lol.


----------



## Bambam1989

Well I told the hubby about my "product idea" and he gives me this surprised look and tells me that it sounds great. He always seems shocked when I have good ideas[emoji57] 
Anyways. He said there is a guy at his work that has a couple of patents and is going to get some advice from him.
You can search existing patents for free on the website @JoesMum gave me, so I have to see if someone beat me to it. 
If there is not a patent on it, then it's on to the prototype.
I am quite intimidated by the whole process. A patent lawyer would make things easier but they are so expensive, I don't want to waste my money until I know if this can be done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I’m sorry if I’m sticking my nose in here where I’m unneeded , but please, stay away from a “RES”. Those buggers have been released all over by folks that oftentimes have just become bored of the turtle. These turtles adapt very quickly and displace many native turtles worldwide.


Yes, bit of a problem in some areas, i understand. 
Good afternoon, Ken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I have two. Lol


Each to their own. 
I think Ed's got some, John's got several, just not my 'thing'.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Each to their own.
> I think Ed's got some, John's got several, just not my 'thing'.


It's not for everyone but my sister is a tattoo artist so I guess to me it's natural.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I told the hubby about my "product idea" and he gives me this surprised look and tells me that it sounds great. He always seems shocked when I have good ideas[emoji57]
> Anyways. He said there is a guy at his work that has a couple of patents and is going to get some advice from him.
> You can search existing patents for free on the website @JoesMum gave me, so I have to see if someone beat me to it.
> If there is not a patent on it, then it's on to the prototype.
> I am quite intimidated by the whole process. A patent lawyer would make things easier but they are so expensive, I don't want to waste my money until I know if this can be done.


Sounds exciting and nerve-wracking at the same time. 
Check to see if someone's beaten you to it and take it from there.
Good luck.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I'm going to say it. You are the CDR Mom and know everything.!!


Google knows everything. In the UK we have a patent office, so I just googled the US equivalent


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay. Yayyyyy all caught up again. But eyes are closing. So good night. Sleep tight and mind the torts and turts don't bite. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Sleep well Carol


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thinking about getting a new tattoo.


Can't see the attraction personally. Not my thing at all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, bit of a problem in some areas, i understand.
> Good afternoon, Ken!



A problem on every continent that this here water planet contains. I’m not sure about Australia, but I would be devastated to learn of Australian RES problems.

Now, Good evening Adam,
How have things been for you lately like?


----------



## Bambam1989

Off I go to pick some weeds.
Yummy yummy tort food!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Off I go to pick some weeds.
> Yummy yummy tort food!


No weeds growing here yet.

Enjoy your harvest 

Time for me to bod you all goodnight. Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "freddy"?
> Good afternoon, Sabine, hope the day goes well and quickly for you.
> 727 posts to go!


Hello Adam. "Freddy! is only another word for thread.
Wait until tomorrow evening with the last posts ....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I haven't a clue. Had an idea pop in my head this morning, I'd have to harass my husband into making a prototype...



Not sure if anyone replied.... but here is the US Patent Office in DC with a lot of info. https://www.uspto.gov/


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Batteries do that sometimes if you try charging them when they're hot, like right after using. Might need to just cool down.


Ah, thank you for the suggestion. I'll go try it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A problem on every continent that this here water planet contains. I’m not sure about Australia, but I would be devastated to learn of Australian RES problems.
> 
> Now, Good evening Adam,
> How have things been for you lately like?


Very good, thanks, Most Awesome Cowboy Ken. 
wifey's had her birthday, Tidgy's been the TFO calendar girl for February and I've been happily cataloging my fossils and receiving new ones from all around the globe. 
What about you, my friend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Off I go to pick some weeds.
> Yummy yummy tort food!


I should be able to pick some here by now. 
When it stops raining!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No weeds growing here yet.
> 
> Enjoy your harvest
> 
> Time for me to bod you all goodnight. Enjoy the rest of your day


Nos da, Linda. Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam. "Freddy! is only another word for thread.
> Wait until tomorrow evening with the last posts ....


Ah, okay. 





Is it long to wait?


----------



## jaizei

Bambam1989 said:


> Off I go to pick some weeds.
> Yummy yummy tort food!



Coupled with everything else, this leads me to believe that your invention is an edward scissorhand like glove for cutting grass.


----------



## Bambam1989

jaizei said:


> Coupled with everything else, this leads me to believe that your invention is an edward scissorhand like glove for cutting grass.


Haha that would be funny to see.
My scissors work well enough though, so no scissor glove invention from me.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Haha that would be funny to see.
> My scissors work well enough though, so no scissor glove invention from me.


It's a new type of automatic tort-washer. Like a carwash but for torts. Even puts on a nice coat of turtle wax at the end. 

Am I close?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> It's a new type of automatic tort-washer. Like a carwash but for torts. Even puts on a nice coat of turtle wax at the end.
> 
> Am I close?


Nope not even a little[emoji12]


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope not even a little[emoji12]


Ok that's good a hate to think about all the turtles used to make the wax [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I told the hubby about my "product idea" and he gives me this surprised look and tells me that it sounds great. He always seems shocked when I have good ideas[emoji57]
> Anyways. He said there is a guy at his work that has a couple of patents and is going to get some advice from him.
> You can search existing patents for free on the website @JoesMum gave me, so I have to see if someone beat me to it.
> If there is not a patent on it, then it's on to the prototype.
> I am quite intimidated by the whole process. A patent lawyer would make things easier but they are so expensive, I don't want to waste my money until I know if this can be done.



Can you give us any clues?
I mean is it baby, pet or ? 

Good luck!! I hope everything works out.


----------



## Yvonne G

I mentioned my battery on the wrong thread. Meant to thsnk you here, Cameron. My battery charger is working fine, thank you very much!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Can you give us any clues?
> I mean is it baby, pet or ?
> 
> Good luck!! I hope everything works out.


Nope, no clues from me... For now.


----------



## DE42

This is the cheesiest piece of magic ibe every seen. In more than one way lol


----------



## DE42

Ok now why did auto correct not catch that one!!! Lol 

I'll just leave it.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Each to their own.
> I think Ed's got some, John's got several, just not my 'thing'.



Although tattoos are not my thing either, I recall 2 situations where they’ve been sort of therapeutic.
One was a woman who had been obese but lost a huge amount of weight. She was left with all the flaps of stretched out skin, so she had the skin flaps removed. When the doctors removed all the stretched out skin from her abdomen, they took her belly button along with it, so her abdomen was completely smooth. It really bothered her a lot not to have a belly button: it made her feel like a freak. So she bought several Playboy magazines and picked out what she thought was the prettiest belly button, and got it tattooed on her belly! She felt MUCH better having a belly button again!!!!!
[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## TechnoCheese

Moozillion said:


> Although tattoos are not my thing either, I recall 2 situations where they’ve been sort of therapeutic.
> One was a woman who had been obese but lost a huge amount of weight. She was left with all the flaps of stretched out skin, so she had the skin flaps removed. When the doctors removed all the stretched out skin from her abdomen, they took her belly button along with it, so her abdomen was completely smooth. It really bothered her a lot not to have a belly button: it made her feel like a freak. So she bought several Playboy magazines and picked out what she thought was the prettiest belly button, and got it tattooed on her belly! She felt MUCH better having a belly button again!!!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]



That’s a really cool story! And hey, no more belly button lint!


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Although tattoos are not my thing either, I recall 2 situations where they’ve been sort of therapeutic.
> One was a woman who had been obese but lost a huge amount of weight. She was left with all the flaps of stretched out skin, so she had the skin flaps removed. When the doctors removed all the stretched out skin from her abdomen, they took her belly button along with it, so her abdomen was completely smooth. It really bothered her a lot not to have a belly button: it made her feel like a freak. So she bought several Playboy magazines and picked out what she thought was the prettiest belly button, and got it tattooed on her belly! She felt MUCH better having a belly button again!!!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


I've also heard of people using tattoos to cover scars and birth marks.
I don't have anything against tattoos. In fact I would love to get one. The problem is that as an artist if I make a design and they don't do a good enough job it would drive me crazy having it.


----------



## DE42

It's defiantly something where you have to place your trust in that person. With me is my sister so that helps lol. Also she is an awesome artist. She can free hand tattoo better than most with an applied print.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Although tattoos are not my thing either, I recall 2 situations where they’ve been sort of therapeutic.
> One was a woman who had been obese but lost a huge amount of weight. She was left with all the flaps of stretched out skin, so she had the skin flaps removed. When the doctors removed all the stretched out skin from her abdomen, they took her belly button along with it, so her abdomen was completely smooth. It really bothered her a lot not to have a belly button: it made her feel like a freak. So she bought several Playboy magazines and picked out what she thought was the prettiest belly button, and got it tattooed on her belly! She felt MUCH better having a belly button again!!!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


Fair enough!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very tired. 
Night, Roommates. 
638 posts to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TechnoCheese said:


> That’s a really cool story! And hey, no more belly button lint!


Good point! 
hello and good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It's defiantly something where you have to place your trust in that person. With me is my sister so that helps lol. Also she is an awesome artist. She can free hand tattoo better than most with an applied print.


Free style tattos? 
I don't think so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I've also heard of people using tattoos to cover scars and birth marks.
> I don't have anything against tattoos. In fact I would love to get one. The problem is that as an artist if I make a design and they don't do a good enough job it would drive me crazy having it.


But they change shape as you do! 
And they fade. 
And go wrinkly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night all! 
Really going to sleep now. 
See you later.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Free style tattos?
> I don't think so.


She can but she normally don't do it that way. All I am saying is that she is good enough to do it, and has a time or two.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night all!
> Really going to sleep now.
> See you later.



Adios! Don’t let the leopard steal your carrots!


----------



## Bambam1989

Hmm I think I shall have cereal for dinner...
Why? Because nobody is going to stop me!! Muahaha!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TechnoCheese said:


> Adios! Don’t let the leopard steal your carrots!


I won't. 
Anyway the snow leopard is most welcome to my carrots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm I think I shall have cereal for dinner...
> Why? Because nobody is going to stop me!! Muahaha!!!


Mmmm.
Can you have cheese with cereal?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Let out the tortoises. Then i can sing...who let the torts out lurk lurk. Who let the torts out lurk lurk



Brilliant! May I suggest this as the official anthem of TFO at large?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well then, lunch and a nap it is!



Very fittingly reminds me of the cartoon on TFO’s Facebook page:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Snap! You can't take it back and you owe me a coffee.[emoji6]



Um, sure. But why? 
I have Rådhuset coffee blend (municipality coffee), if that’s OK. Much better than diner coffee.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Have been waiting a little while to say this. Lol



I’m still confused. Did I miss something in the past 500 posts?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thinking about getting a new tattoo.



“CDR 4ever”?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I've got a little more time and the weather's better for the photos.
> "The Tort Who Walked By Herself"
> "



Can’t wait!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I've got a little more time and the weather's better for the photos.
> "The Tort Who Walked By Herself"
> "



P.S. What’s wrong with your weather, apart from the little rain you had?  
Our forecast shows snow again!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> It's a new type of automatic tort-washer. Like a carwash but for torts. Even puts on a nice coat of turtle wax at the end.
> 
> Am I close?



I hope not! We don’t mention turtle wax in polite company


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope not even a little[emoji12]



Phew. Way to go, Bambam!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> This is the cheesiest piece of magic ibe every seen. In more than one way lol



You said it.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Although tattoos are not my thing either, I recall 2 situations where they’ve been sort of therapeutic.
> One was a woman who had been obese but lost a huge amount of weight. She was left with all the flaps of stretched out skin, so she had the skin flaps removed. When the doctors removed all the stretched out skin from her abdomen, they took her belly button along with it, so her abdomen was completely smooth. It really bothered her a lot not to have a belly button: it made her feel like a freak. So she bought several Playboy magazines and picked out what she thought was the prettiest belly button, and got it tattooed on her belly! She felt MUCH better having a belly button again!!!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]



Cool. And the second one?


----------



## Kristoff

All caught up. I hope.  Good morning, roommates! 
I have to clean the house, work, and meet a friend for coffee, all before 1:30 today. Naturally, in that short time, I’ll be able to do only two out of the three, and if you remember my Russian proverb featuring a wolf, you’ll know which one is on the back burner.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Lena. Good morning all. It’s somewhat damp outside ... dull and rainy... 

Plans for a good walk shelved until later. I really will be doing some cleaning instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Brilliant! May I suggest this as the official anthem of TFO at large?


No reason why not. 
But the Cold Dark Room already has its own Anthem. 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-979#post-1215636


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Brilliant! May I suggest this as the official anthem of TFO at large?


Quite sad though, the words may need a bit of tinkering as Lyn W and John have now left us, and also Kirsty who was the only other one to give it a like at the time has gone now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Very fittingly reminds me of the cartoon on TFO’s Facebook page:
> View attachment 232325


Yeah, I love that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> “CDR 4ever”?


Now, THAT, I would approve of!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> P.S. What’s wrong with your weather, apart from the little rain you had?
> Our forecast shows snow again!


Nothing, but I can't take Tidgy out in the rain. 
Or wifey come to that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> All caught up. I hope.  Good morning, roommates!
> I have to clean the house, work, and meet a friend for coffee, all before 1:30 today. Naturally, in that short time, I’ll be able to do only two out of the three, and if you remember my Russian proverb featuring a wolf, you’ll know which one is on the back burner.


Good morning, Lena! 
Lesson for me in half an hour! 
Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all. It’s somewhat damp outside ... dull and rainy...
> 
> Plans for a good walk shelved until later. I really will be doing some cleaning instead.


Still quite damp here, but not raining yet, only a few grey clouds left it seems.
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates, 608 posts to go!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No reason why not.
> But the Cold Dark Room already has its own Anthem.
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-979#post-1215636



Hahaha. That’s a great anthem, @Moozillion! And now it’s ringing in my ears


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing, but I can't take Tidgy out in the rain.
> Or wifey come to that.



I see. You need to take good care of your girls. (Mis-typed that as “gils” at first, but I guess it’s not *that* wet  )


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Lena!
> Lesson for me in half an hour!
> Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Or maybe not? Is it the student who always shows up?
Good morning, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all. It’s somewhat damp outside ... dull and rainy...
> 
> Plans for a good walk shelved until later. I really will be doing some cleaning instead.



Yay! It’s a cleaning day in the CDR, and I’m not alone. 
Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I see. You need to take good care of your girls. (Mis-typed that as “gils” at first, but I guess it’s not *that* wet  )


Probably is at the bottom of the hill, so might be useful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or maybe not? Is it the student who always shows up?
> Good morning, Adam!


This one usually turns up, but often late.


----------



## Bambam1989

Woohoo! It's been a late night for me. It's 2am here so I better scurry off to bed.
Scurry scurry....


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Woohoo! It's been a late night for me. It's 2am here so I better scurry off to bed.
> Scurry scurry....



Were you by any chance working on your prototype?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thinking about getting a new tattoo.


What design? And where?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I've got a little more time and the weather's better for the photos.
> "The Tort Who Walked By Herself"
> "


I like the sound of that. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall try.
> Really wish I could.


[emoji8] It is fine. What will be, will be. All in good time. And in the meantime we will continue to perfect our watersaving techniques [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I told the hubby about my "product idea" and he gives me this surprised look and tells me that it sounds great. He always seems shocked when I have good ideas[emoji57]
> Anyways. He said there is a guy at his work that has a couple of patents and is going to get some advice from him.
> You can search existing patents for free on the website @JoesMum gave me, so I have to see if someone beat me to it.
> If there is not a patent on it, then it's on to the prototype.
> I am quite intimidated by the whole process. A patent lawyer would make things easier but they are so expensive, I don't want to waste my money until I know if this can be done.


Good luck. Totally worth the effort if it is a good idea. Kudos to you for coming up with it. Lots of people don't have that kind of talent.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Google knows everything. In the UK we have a patent office, so I just googled the US equivalent


Yyyeeeesss. But you also need to know how to ask google the right question otherwise it takes forever to get the info you are looking for.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No weeds growing here yet.
> 
> Enjoy your harvest
> 
> Time for me to bod you all goodnight. Enjoy the rest of your day


Good night sleep tight


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, thank you for the suggestion. I'll go try it now.


Did it work?


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Coupled with everything else, this leads me to believe that your invention is an edward scissorhand like glove for cutting grass.


Lol. Watch the new horror movie....the decimation of the grass by Grass scissorhand Glove!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Haha that would be funny to see.
> My scissors work well enough though, so no scissor glove invention from me.


And the guessing begins....


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ok that's good a hate to think about all the turtles used to make the wax [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I mentioned my battery on the wrong thread. Meant to thsnk you here, Cameron. My battery charger is working fine, thank you very much!!


Yaayyyyyy. Always a go to. Same for computers. If there is a problem first reboot it. And always let it cool then try again. BUT well done Cameron for coming up with the solution.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is the cheesiest piece of magic ibe every seen. In more than one way lol


Sorry don't have much time. I will have to come back to it.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Although tattoos are not my thing either, I recall 2 situations where they’ve been sort of therapeutic.
> One was a woman who had been obese but lost a huge amount of weight. She was left with all the flaps of stretched out skin, so she had the skin flaps removed. When the doctors removed all the stretched out skin from her abdomen, they took her belly button along with it, so her abdomen was completely smooth. It really bothered her a lot not to have a belly button: it made her feel like a freak. So she bought several Playboy magazines and picked out what she thought was the prettiest belly button, and got it tattooed on her belly! She felt MUCH better having a belly button again!!!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


Lol. That is an awesome story. I can just picture it. If done well with shadows etc it would work quite well.


----------



## CarolM

TechnoCheese said:


> That’s a really cool story! And hey, no more belly button lint!


Even better. Didn't even think of that.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've also heard of people using tattoos to cover scars and birth marks.
> I don't have anything against tattoos. In fact I would love to get one. The problem is that as an artist if I make a design and they don't do a good enough job it would drive me crazy having it.


You could always learn to do it yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very tired.
> Night, Roommates.
> 638 posts to go!


Good night and sleep tight. Yayyy on the posts. Getting there quicker than i thought we would.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Free style tattos?
> I don't think so.


I thought you were going to sleep? You doing a me and having a last check on posts.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm I think I shall have cereal for dinner...
> Why? Because nobody is going to stop me!! Muahaha!!!


Good excuse.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Brilliant! May I suggest this as the official anthem of TFO at large?


Lol. Thank you. Just don't ask me to actually sing it. You ears would be forever damaged.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Very fittingly reminds me of the cartoon on TFO’s Facebook page:
> View attachment 232325


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] if only I could be a tort too. With a nice family who would look after me the proper way.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Um, sure. But why?
> I have Rådhuset coffee blend (municipality coffee), if that’s OK. Much better than diner coffee.


Because if you are the first to say snap that is what we say. Although it is normally coke. It is just a saying we have always said when saying snap. The person very really gets the coke though.[emoji22]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow again.... but the moisture is good for the gardens,!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m still confused. Did I miss something in the past 500 posts?


Nope I just remembered it the other day and haven't posted it until now. I am like a tort - a bit slow on the uptake sometimes. But i do get there eventually.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. What’s wrong with your weather, apart from the little rain you had?
> Our forecast shows snow again!


Yay. More snow tortoises.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Cool. And the second one?


I thought that but didn't post it. Thank you for doing it for me. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> All caught up. I hope.  Good morning, roommates!
> I have to clean the house, work, and meet a friend for coffee, all before 1:30 today. Naturally, in that short time, I’ll be able to do only two out of the three, and if you remember my Russian proverb featuring a wolf, you’ll know which one is on the back burner.


Good Morning. Would it be the coffee?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all. It’s somewhat damp outside ... dull and rainy...
> 
> Plans for a good walk shelved until later. I really will be doing some cleaning instead.


Good Morning Linda.
We are definitly seeing the season change here. The wind is colder and we are getting days which are overcast. But no rain. [emoji22] and night is definitly colder. I am stuck in office. The problem is that we don't know how to dress because it starts off chilly then gets hot then gets cold then gets hot. You get the drift. It is what we call - getting sick weather. 
Also surely you getting your walking in while cleaning house. Walking from one room to the other.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite sad though, the words may need a bit of tinkering as Lyn W and John have now left us, and also Kirsty who was the only other one to give it a like at the time has gone now.


It is sad when people leave. But have they truely left if they have not been forgotten? Isn't that what they say. As long as you remember them they will always be with you!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing, but I can't take Tidgy out in the rain.
> Or wifey come to that.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates, 608 posts to go!


Good Morning Adam. Quick get your outside time before it starts raining.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Although tattoos are not my thing either, I recall 2 situations where they’ve been sort of therapeutic.
> One was a woman who had been obese but lost a huge amount of weight. She was left with all the flaps of stretched out skin, so she had the skin flaps removed. When the doctors removed all the stretched out skin from her abdomen, they took her belly button along with it, so her abdomen was completely smooth. It really bothered her a lot not to have a belly button: it made her feel like a freak. So she bought several Playboy magazines and picked out what she thought was the prettiest belly button, and got it tattooed on her belly! She felt MUCH better having a belly button again!!!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


Funny story !
I don`t like having a tatoo on my body but I know some pics of tatoos that I like, but not on my skin.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Woohoo! It's been a late night for me. It's 2am here so I better scurry off to bed.
> Scurry scurry....


Night night.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up during lunch. But got to go again. Not chat later again.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's defiantly something where you have to place your trust in that person. With me is my sister so that helps lol. Also she is an awesome artist. She can free hand tattoo better than most with an applied print.


Can you show us your tatoos, or are there are on parts of your body that can`t be shown puplic ?
I would like to see them if it is possible without breaking forums rules. LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh dear.


Oh deer !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> She can but she normally don't do it that way. All I am saying is that she is good enough to do it, and has a time or two.


Does she have a homepage with pics of her work ? I am interested to see some of her works.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> “CDR 4ever”?


Muhahaha ! That is great !
Maybe such a tatoo







or this


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> All caught up. I hope.  Good morning, roommates!
> I have to clean the house, work, and meet a friend for coffee, all before 1:30 today. Naturally, in that short time, I’ll be able to do only two out of the three, and if you remember my Russian proverb featuring a wolf, you’ll know which one is on the back burner.


Much work to do. I wish you much energy to do all this stuff. I love wolves, even Russian.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh deer !
> View attachment 232329


Nice picture.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still quite damp here, but not raining yet, only a few grey clouds left it seems.
> Good morning, Linda.


Sunshine in Germany ! Yeah !!!!!!!!!! I love it. Send all "my" rain on the way to South Africa and Morocco.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nice picture.


Thank you.
Good afternoon Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No reason why not.
> But the Cold Dark Room already has its own Anthem.
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-979#post-1215636


I don`t know this, but it is great. 
Bea is a great poet.
@Moozillion


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing, but I can't take Tidgy out in the rain.
> Or wifey come to that.


Use an umbrella for the Tidge. I think torts are not afraid of some rain drops.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing, but I can't take Tidgy out in the rain.
> Or wifey come to that.


Are there news about SPLAT ? Is it not time yet to get him out of brumation / hibernation ???


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Woohoo! It's been a late night for me. It's 2am here so I better scurry off to bed.
> Scurry scurry....


Thank you Bambam for learning a new nice word: *scurry* ! I love that word and because it sounds a little bit like hurry I will be able to store it easily in my brain. 
Take part off the CDR and you will be educated by the silly...., ähem, by the serious conversations here.


and now:

Scurry, scurry hurry fast to bed.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yyyeeeesss. But you also need to know how to ask google the right question otherwise it takes forever to get the info you are looking for.


Use your crystal ball for eyery answer....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Watch the new horror movie....the decimation of the grass by Grass scissorhand Glove!!!!


Urghhhh, that sounds really scary ! 
I want to see it !!!! I love scary movies.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow again.... but the moisture is good for the gardens,!
> 
> View attachment 232327
> View attachment 232328


Oh no. Winter is having your region in his sharp claws.
Is the power back ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda.
> We are definitly seeing the season change here. The wind is colder and we are getting days which are overcast. But no rain. [emoji22] and night is definitly colder. I am stuck in office. The problem is that we don't know how to dress because it starts off chilly then gets hot then gets cold then gets hot. You get the drift. It is what we call - getting sick weather.
> Also surely you getting your walking in while cleaning house. Walking from one room to the other.


Dress yourself like an onion.... Always some layers to take on or off.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sunshine in Germany ! Yeah !!!!!!!!!! I love it. Send all "my" rain on the way to South Africa and Morocco.


Yayyy. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you.
> Good afternoon Carol.


Good Afternoon Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Sabine.


Good afternoon Carol. How are you ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Use your crystal ball for eyery answer....


Hmmmm. Where did I put my crystal ball? If only i could ask my crystal ball?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Urghhhh, that sounds really scary !
> I want to see it !!!! I love scary movies.


No thank you. I don't like them at all and refuse to watch them. I have never seen "saw" or "chuck" or "edward scissorhand" or movies like that. Way too scary and this world is scary enough without adding it to my entertainment.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm. Where did I put my crystal ball? If only i could ask my crystal ball?


It seems to me that you need a knot in your hankerchief to remind you where you have your notice block where it is written down where you have your chrystal ball..... Hmmm


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Dress yourself like an onion.... Always some layers to take on or off.


Ha ha ha. That is what I end up doing. Then i have too much to carry.


----------



## CarolM

Finished work early as we had the home inspection by the SPCA today. The lady said she was happy and would be sending her report to them tonight. Yayyy one step closer to Miley's new friend.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Carol. How are you ?


I am happy. Thank you and you?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It seems to me that you need a knot in your hankerchief to remind you where you have your notice block where it is written down where you have your chrystal ball..... Hmmm


Good idea. Now where did I put my hankerchief?


----------



## CarolM

Who knew that prickly pears were so hard to grow. Remember I told you guys about all the seeds I had delivered? Well they came with instructions but the instructions are a whole process. I am used to getting seeds and just throwing them down on the garden bed. Water and then Bobs your aunty plants grow. It almost makes me too scared to plant my seeds in case I mess it up. These are the instructions for the prickly pear.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning. Would it be the coffee?



Hahaha.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Finished work early as we had the home inspection by the SPCA today. The lady said she was happy and would be sending her report to them tonight. Yayyy one step closer to Miley's new friend.


That sounds good for an adoption of a new dog. Giving a homeless dog a home is wonderful. What you are doing is great.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am happy. Thank you and you?


Counting the hours when I am off duty again. Only a few left. I am happy too. Life is good.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good for an adoption of a new dog. Giving a homeless dog a home is wonderful. What you are doing is great.


Aaaahhh thank you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Who knew that prickly pears were so hard to grow. Remember I told you guys about all the seeds I had delivered? Well they came with instructions but the instructions are a whole process. I am used to getting seeds and just throwing them down on the garden bed. Water and then Bobs your aunty plants grow. It almost makes me too scared to plant my seeds in case I mess it up. These are the instructions for the prickly pear.
> View attachment 232334
> View attachment 232335


I once tried to grow a special sort of palm tree ( I forgot the name ) but I failed. The seeds wont get into plants.
It is often different with seeds of other plants too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Counting the hours when I am off duty again. Only a few left. I am happy too. Life is good.


Yip it is.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm. Where did I put my crystal ball? If only i could ask my crystal ball?



Once, after a long flight and still suffering from jet lag, I woke up suddenly and frantically started looking for my phone. It seemed to have vanished, so I decided to call myself. I dialed the number and the operator told me the phone was “busy”. Then it dawned on me: I had been holding my phone in my hand the whole time — and used the same phone to call it!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Finished work early as we had the home inspection by the SPCA today. The lady said she was happy and would be sending her report to them tonight. Yayyy one step closer to Miley's new friend.



Congratulations! How long does the process generally take?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I once tried to grow a special sort of palm tree ( I forgot the name ) but I failed. The seeds wont get into plants.
> It is often different with seeds of other plants too.


Oh well. If I dont try I suppose then they definitly won't grow.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Once, after a long flight and still suffering from jet lag, I woke up suddenly and frantically started looking for my phone. It seemed to have vanished, so I decided to call myself. I dialed the number and the operator told me the phone was “busy”. Then it dawned on me: I had been holding my phone in my hand the whole time — and used the same phone to call it!


Whahahaha. I once looked for my glasses and was moaning at the kids about helping me to find my glasses. They were laughing themselves silly because they were on my head the whole time. And I didn't even have jet lag as an excuse.[emoji85]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaaahhh thank you.


My pleasure. But it is true: what is better to give a poor animal a new beloved home ? I am thinking about this too when my old dogs one day are passed away. I am not sure that I am still young enough for a puppy although they are so cute. Like having a baby, but there are so many poor dogs with no hope and no home.
The only problem is that in my case it must be a dog that is absolutely friendly with cats. But when I am reading animal adopting sides on the web I often read of adult dogs that are friendly with cats or even love cats.
The time will show. I am glad that I still having my two old ladies and I hope that I still have them for a long time.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! How long does the process generally take?


I am actually not sure. But it will probably take about two weeks. As we now have to do a meet and greet at the SPCA with our dog and the new dog. Which will more than likely happen on Sunday.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure. But it is true: what is better to give a poor animal a new beloved home ? I am thinking about this too when my old dogs one day are passed away. I am not sure that I am still young enough for a puppy although they are so cute. Like having a baby, but there are so many poor dogs with no hope and no home.
> The only problem is that in my case it must be a dog that is absolutely friendly with cats. But when I am reading animal adopting sides on the web I often read of adult dogs that are friendly with cats or even love cats.
> The time will show. I am glad that I still having my two old ladies and I hope that I still have them for a long time.


I hope they are with you for a long time too. The new dog will need to be friendly with cats as well. As we have Bella.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Got to go pick up my son. Not chat a little later again.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Once, after a long flight and still suffering from jet lag, I woke up suddenly and frantically started looking for my phone. It seemed to have vanished, so I decided to call myself. I dialed the number and the operator told me the phone was “busy”. Then it dawned on me: I had been holding my phone in my hand the whole time — and used the same phone to call it!


Weird ! You must have been very tired and because of this very absent minded.


----------



## Kristoff

I’m following daughter’s former kindergarten on social media. They’ve just shared pictures of a boy who brought baby tortoises to class. I’m *very* uncomfortable about it, not just because I feel sorry for the torts and there’s nothing I can do about. But also because I feel a little responsible — last year, it was us who brought a tortoise to show the kids. My goal was to tell the kids how to look after tortoises, but maybe this boy and his family saw our pictures and were encouraged to take those babies out of the wild.


----------



## Kristoff

(I cropped the boy out.)


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I hope they are with you for a long time too. The new dog will need to be friendly with cats as well. As we have Bella.


Ahh yes, now I rember that you have a cat too.
I can tell a little sad story from my cats and dogs:
When my 3 dogs had been very much younger I sometimes leave them alone with the cats when I do short shoppings or something else.
Then, one day I came home, opened the door and saw no cat ! They were all hiding anywhere: Behind the sofa, on my living door cabinet, even in the cellar and all with a lot of fear in their eyes ! One cat, my beloved tomcat "Schnurrel" was bitten in his front leg.
The dogs had been chasing the cats and one dog has bitten my tomcat.
I was devastated, horrified and very angry!
I never had beaten my dogs but this day I took an umbrella and beat all three dogs on their backs until the umbrella broke....
Afterwards I brought my dogs out and looked them up in the barn.
It took hours until my cats came out of their hiding places and I saw them all. I treated the bite of my tomcat, it was definitely a bite from a dog.
I wanted to give all three dogs away. In an animal shelter or somthing else but I didn`t. But a full week they have to sleep in the barn until I let them back into the house. The cats were careful but not as much scared as I thought.
From that day on I never. never ever left the dogs alone with the cats. When I have to leave the house the dogs are looked up in one room without a chance to get a cat. I only can suspect what has happened but I know that the friendliest dog can suddenly freak out and bite a cat.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Finished work early as we had the home inspection by the SPCA today. The lady said she was happy and would be sending her report to them tonight. Yayyy one step closer to Miley's new friend.



Excellent news


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Who knew that prickly pears were so hard to grow. Remember I told you guys about all the seeds I had delivered? Well they came with instructions but the instructions are a whole process. I am used to getting seeds and just throwing them down on the garden bed. Water and then Bobs your aunty plants grow. It almost makes me too scared to plant my seeds in case I mess it up. These are the instructions for the prickly pear.
> View attachment 232334
> View attachment 232335



I bought pads ready for planting. I got them on the internet and they were posted. Much easier!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’m following daughter’s former kindergarten on social media. They’ve just shared pictures of a boy who brought baby tortoises to class. I’m *very* uncomfortable about it, not just because I feel sorry for the torts and there’s nothing I can do about. But also because I feel a little responsible — last year, it was us who brought a tortoise to show the kids. My goal was to tell the kids how to look after tortoises, but maybe this boy and his family saw our pictures and were encouraged to take those babies out of the wild.



Oh dear


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Woohoo! It's been a late night for me. It's 2am here so I better scurry off to bed.
> Scurry scurry....


Nos da, Bambam, sleep well! 
What's that I hear scurrying over by corner 8? 
I do hope the meerkats aren't back.
Perhaps i should hit it with something! 
BOSH ! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello all! A cold morning here in Central California. . . but supposed to get up into the 70s later today. Right now it's overcast, but calm. So I plan to fire up the sprayer and tackle some more weeds (after my morning chores, naturally).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I thought you were going to sleep? You doing a me and having a last check on posts.


Yup. 
And then I couldn't sleep. 
Just got a couple of hours in, but student in 15 minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow again.... but the moisture is good for the gardens,!
> 
> View attachment 232327
> View attachment 232328


Where's Glenn Dale near on that map? 
Like the positive attitude.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It is sad when people leave. But have they truely left if they have not been forgotten? Isn't that what they say. As long as you remember them they will always be with you!


True.
And i'm still in touch with Kirsty occasionally.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sunshine in Germany ! Yeah !!!!!!!!!! I love it. Send all "my" rain on the way to South Africa and Morocco.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not Morocco! 
We've had enough, now thank you very much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I don`t know this, but it is great.
> Bea is a great poet.
> @Moozillion


I love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Use an umbrella for the Tidge. I think torts are not afraid of some rain drops.


It is true. 
The Tidge actually likes sitting in stupid cold places and likes to sit under the tap in the summer. She's been in the rain a couple of times and doesn't seem to mind at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Are there news about SPLAT ? Is it not time yet to get him out of brumation / hibernation ???


I will be going up on Monday. 
It's been wet and a bit cold at night again, so not out yet, it is said. 
But the geckos are awake!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will be going up on Monday.
> It's been wet and a bit cold at night again, so not out yet, it is said.
> But the geckos are awake!



Have you decided what you are going to do about SPLAT? Is Wifey on board now?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m following daughter’s former kindergarten on social media. They’ve just shared pictures of a boy who brought baby tortoises to class. I’m *very* uncomfortable about it, not just because I feel sorry for the torts and there’s nothing I can do about. But also because I feel a little responsible — last year, it was us who brought a tortoise to show the kids. My goal was to tell the kids how to look after tortoises, but maybe this boy and his family saw our pictures and were encouraged to take those babies out of the wild.


It seems they misunderstood you in some facts about torts and their lifes.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I bought pads ready for planting. I got them on the internet and they were posted. Much easier!


That`s what I have done with my opuntia cactee ears too. Now I am waiting if they get roots and grow.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m following daughter’s former kindergarten on social media. They’ve just shared pictures of a boy who brought baby tortoises to class. I’m *very* uncomfortable about it, not just because I feel sorry for the torts and there’s nothing I can do about. But also because I feel a little responsible — last year, it was us who brought a tortoise to show the kids. My goal was to tell the kids how to look after tortoises, but maybe this boy and his family saw our pictures and were encouraged to take those babies out of the wild.


Don't blame yourself Lena. You cannot control what other people do. I am not sure what would be the best thing to do but most definitely don't blame yourself.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will be going up on Monday.
> It's been wet and a bit cold at night again, so not out yet, it is said.
> But the geckos are awake!


I hope SPLAT is fine.
Btw: Good afternoon Adam.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It seems they misunderstood you in some facts about torts and their lifes.



I know.  I’m not saying there’s a definite connection - people in Turkey like to take a tort and place it in their garden/in the balcony/in a shoebox  But there _might_ be a connection, and I certainly didn’t get my message across to everyone...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 232336
> 
> View attachment 232337
> 
> (I cropped the boy out.)


Maybe comment on what is the best way to look after the little ones?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Can you show us your tatoos, or are there are on parts of your body that can`t be shown puplic ?
> I would like to see them if it is possible without breaking forums rules. LOL !


Sure they are on my left and right....... 












Arm silly. Lol


This one I got about two years ago. My sister and I got matching tattoos and represent our family tie and friendship. They are an example of a yin yang when together. Mine is a yellow (the color that will not stay in my skin [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]) and red fish and the blue swash represents her fish
Hers is a little different blue and white fish with a yellow and red swash but she added some purple to hers there to represent the Crohn's that I have batteled. 

This one I've had for 10 years. 


I designed this one and my sis did it for me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ahh yes, now I rember that you have a cat too.
> I can tell a little sad story from my cats and dogs:
> When my 3 dogs had been very much younger I sometimes leave them alone with the cats when I do short shoppings or something else.
> Then, one day I came home, opened the door and saw no cat ! They were all hiding anywhere: Behind the sofa, on my living door cabinet, even in the cellar and all with a lot of fear in their eyes ! One cat, my beloved tomcat "Schnurrel" was bitten in his front leg.
> The dogs had been chasing the cats and one dog has bitten my tomcat.
> I was devastated, horrified and very angry!
> I never had beaten my dogs but this day I took an umbrella and beat all three dogs on their backs until the umbrella broke....
> Afterwards I brought my dogs out and looked them up in the barn.
> It took hours until my cats came out of their hiding places and I saw them all. I treated the bite of my tomcat, it was definitely a bite from a dog.
> I wanted to give all three dogs away. In an animal shelter or somthing else but I didn`t. But a full week they have to sleep in the barn until I let them back into the house. The cats were careful but not as much scared as I thought.
> From that day on I never. never ever left the dogs alone with the cats. When I have to leave the house the dogs are looked up in one room without a chance to get a cat. I only can suspect what has happened but I know that the friendliest dog can suddenly freak out and bite a cat.


When we go out the cat is inside and dogs are outside. Always been the rule in our house.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Does she have a homepage with pics of her work ? I am interested to see some of her works.


Facebook absolute art tartoos. Her and her husband do tattoos together.


----------



## DE42

500 to go!!!!! Well now 499


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I know.  I’m not saying there’s a definite connection - people in Turkey like to take a tort and place it in their garden/in the balcony/in a shoebox  But there _might_ be a connection, and I certainly didn’t get my message across to everyone...


I think most people in Turkey don`t think about what an animal can feel or not feel. But in other countries too.


Die Größe und den moralischen Fortschritt einer Nation kann man daran messen, wie sie ihre Tiere behandeln.


Mahatma Gandhi

The mental high and moral progress of a nation you can measure in the way how animals are treated.
Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all! A cold morning here in Central California. . . but supposed to get up into the 70s later today. Right now it's overcast, but calm. So I plan to fire up the sprayer and tackle some more weeds (after my morning chores, naturally).


Winter came back here.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Facebook absolute art tartoos. Her and her husband do tattoos together.


I will have a look and try to find it.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> What design? And where?


Now sure yet just looking and thinking. I do this quite often and most of the time drop it because I can't decide or decide where I want it. Lol they are kinda a long term commitment lol.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I will have a look and try to find it.


It's in Elizabethton Tennessee if that helps


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Winter came back here.
> View attachment 232352


Oh, you have winter coming back too.
To my point of view I have the "best" weather of all our roommates at present. No coldness, no rain, no snow and sunshine the last 4 days. Lucky Germany !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Excellent news


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I bought pads ready for planting. I got them on the internet and they were posted. Much easier!


Yes. Way much easier. But thought seeds would be better as i would know what went into it.


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Oh, you have winter coming back too.
> To my point of view I have the "best" weather of all our roommates at present. No coldness, no rain, no snow and sunshine the last 4 days. Lucky Germany !


I have to correct myself: I took a look outside and it is raining.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all! A cold morning here in Central California. . . but supposed to get up into the 70s later today. Right now it's overcast, but calm. So I plan to fire up the sprayer and tackle some more weeds (after my morning chores, naturally).


I dont know where you get your energy from.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Sure they are on my left and right.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arm silly. Lol
> View attachment 232343
> 
> This one I got about two years ago. My sister and I got matching tattoos and represent our family tie and friendship. They are an example of a yin yang when together. Mine is a yellow (the color that will not stay in my skin [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]) and red fish and the blue swash represents her fish
> Hers is a little different blue and white fish with a yellow and red swash but she added some purple to hers there to represent the Crohn's that I have batteled.
> 
> This one I've had for 10 years.
> View attachment 232344
> 
> I designed this one and my sis did it for me.



Nice. I like how you and your sister worked as a team.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, you have winter coming back too.
> To my point of view I have the "best" weather of all our roommates at present. No coldness, no rain, no snow and sunshine the last 4 days. Lucky Germany !



I like Yvonne’s weather better.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I have to correct myself: I took a look outside and it is raining.



You jinxed it


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Were you by any chance working on your prototype?


Actually no. I was working on a massive pile of clothes that needed sorted..


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sure they are on my left and right.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arm silly. Lol
> View attachment 232343
> 
> This one I got about two years ago. My sister and I got matching tattoos and represent our family tie and friendship. They are an example of a yin yang when together. Mine is a yellow (the color that will not stay in my skin [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]) and red fish and the blue swash represents her fish
> Hers is a little different blue and white fish with a yellow and red swash but she added some purple to hers there to represent the Crohn's that I have batteled.
> 
> This one I've had for 10 years.
> View attachment 232344
> 
> I designed this one and my sis did it for me.


Very nice. Your sister is good.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You could always learn to do it yourself.


Ya but you can't tattoo your own back..
I kinda would like it between my shoulders sorta at the base of my neck.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Now sure yet just looking and thinking. I do this quite often and most of the time drop it because I can't decide or decide where I want it. Lol they are kinda a long term commitment lol.


Yes those are rather important factors to consider.


----------



## Momof4

I have a tattoo. Never ever thought I would get one but I got it in Mexico while on vacation with my husband. He got one at the same time and we were so hung over we almost missed our appt. I think I was 38. I hate needles!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have to correct myself: I took a look outside and it is raining.


Lol.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Actually no. I was working on a massive pile of clothes that needed sorted..



Yay, with so many of us cleaning and taking care of the chores, the CDR will be spick and span for the 100,000-post celebration!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Actually no. I was working on a massive pile of clothes that needed sorted..


What a horrible excuse to have to stay up until 2am for. Lol but I am like that once i start something i tend to want to finish it. That is why i leave my spring cleaning projects for holidays.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Ya but you can't tattoo your own back..
> I kinda would like it between my shoulders sorta at the base of my neck.


Okay yes that would be difficult.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I have a tattoo. Never ever thought I would get one but I got it in Mexico while on vacation with my husband. He got one at the same time and we were so hung over we almost missed our appt. I think I was 38. I hate needles!!


I also have a tattoo. Also got it together with my husband. Then we did it again. But that is for later. Got to go visit my sister in law in the hospital.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I dont know where you get your energy from.


Yeah, right. I wish!!! To my way of thinking, I'm not getting enough done. I can only work outside until lunch (Misty insists upon eating about 11a), then after I eat I have to nap. But I discovered something about myself a couple days ago. I've always thought I was a morning person, but day before yesterday I went out at about 3:30p and mowed the Aldabran yard. It felt good to get out there in the afternoon and work in the sun. So, no nap for me today. I'll go back outside and see if I can get into any trouble out there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Actually no. I was working on a massive pile of clothes that needed sorted..


I can't leave a pile of clothes laying around because the cats think that's just a wonderful place to burrow into.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I have a tattoo. Never ever thought I would get one but I got it in Mexico while on vacation with my husband. He got one at the same time and we were so hung over we almost missed our appt. I think I was 38. I hate needles!!


That was very brave of you. Well, I guess the liquor helped release your inhibitions.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> That was very brave of you. Well, I guess the liquor helped release your inhibitions.


Liquor helps release a lot of things lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's in Elizabethton Tennessee if that helps


Hmm, a link to the FB side would help.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I have a tattoo. Never ever thought I would get one but I got it in Mexico while on vacation with my husband. He got one at the same time and we were so hung over we almost missed our appt. I think I was 38. I hate needles!!


One time I wanted to have a tatoo with the name of a man who I loved, but luckily , luckily I did not. The love to this man is completely over and out and I would wear his name for the rest of my life ! Noo !
Sometimes it is better to think it over and over again before getting a tatoo that will last forever.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol.


LOL ??? Sniff ....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, a link to the FB side would help.


I don't have Facebook unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> LOL ??? Sniff ....


Lots of love??


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yay, with so many of us cleaning and taking care of the chores, the CDR will be spick and span for the 100,000-post celebration!


Does cleaning the tort enclosures count too ??? I clean them every evening when babies went to sleep. Take not eaten food out, poop too and clean and empty the water bowls. 
Babies get all fresh in the morning.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I don't have Facebook unfortunately. Sorry.


You really don`t have to be sorry about having no facebook account but I am astonished. Facebook is really not necessary or important but I am there because of tortoise groups.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Lots of love??


Lots of love from whom ?
No, it was Carol laughin at me because it is raining... Sniff...


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I can't leave a pile of clothes laying around because the cats think that's just a wonderful place to burrow into.


My cats would pee on a pile of clothes .... So I can never do.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> My cats would pee on a pile of clothes .... So I can never do.


Good incentive.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Sure they are on my left and right.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arm silly. Lol
> View attachment 232343
> 
> This one I got about two years ago. My sister and I got matching tattoos and represent our family tie and friendship. They are an example of a yin yang when together. Mine is a yellow (the color that will not stay in my skin [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]) and red fish and the blue swash represents her fish
> Hers is a little different blue and white fish with a yellow and red swash but she added some purple to hers there to represent the Crohn's that I have batteled.
> 
> This one I've had for 10 years.
> View attachment 232344
> 
> I designed this one and my sis did it for me.


I like the fish tatoo but the other one is some kinda dark... and sad and a little bit frightening too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Finished work early as we had the home inspection by the SPCA today. The lady said she was happy and would be sending her report to them tonight. Yayyy one step closer to Miley's new friend.


Good news! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I can't leave a pile of clothes laying around because the cats think that's just a wonderful place to burrow into.



I’ve noticed ironed ones are even better


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Does cleaning the tort enclosures count too ??? I clean them every evening when babies went to sleep. Take not eaten food out, poop too and clean and empty the water bowls.
> Babies get all fresh in the morning.



Every little effort counts — usually. But not in this case. No torts are allowed in the CDR, unless they’re in hibernation. We don’t want them to get RI, do we?


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> One time I wanted to have a tatoo with the name of a man who I loved, but luckily , luckily I did not. The love to this man is completely over and out and I would wear his name for the rest of my life ! Noo !
> Sometimes it is better to think it over and over again before getting a tatoo that will last forever.



You dodged a bullet there!!

No names for me. I did a pink star gazer. It’s on my lower back and I never see it! I mean never! I forgot I even have it!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good incentive.


Good incentive for what ? Being tidy ? 
Or a good incentive for the cats to leave their urine marks there ???


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You really don`t have to be sorry about having no facebook account but I am astonished. Facebook is really not necessary or important but I am there because of tortoise groups.



I should find you there — if you want to see pictures of my daughter every day


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news!
> Congratulations!


Adam, you has scared me ! I thought I`ve missed something special that will happen this evening I suggest.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I like the fish tatoo but the other one is some kinda dark... and sad and a little bit frightening too.



And deeply religious, with the crown of thorns and the ichthys (fish) symbol in blood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Who knew that prickly pears were so hard to grow. Remember I told you guys about all the seeds I had delivered? Well they came with instructions but the instructions are a whole process. I am used to getting seeds and just throwing them down on the garden bed. Water and then Bobs your aunty plants grow. It almost makes me too scared to plant my seeds in case I mess it up. These are the instructions for the prickly pear.
> View attachment 232334
> View attachment 232335


Golly! 
What a palaver.
Usually here we just plant a cut pad in the ground and off you go!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Adam, you has scared me ! I thought I`ve missed something special that will happen this evening I suggest.



Really, you’re planning to cover some 450 posts in one night??


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> You dodged a bullet there!!
> 
> No names for me. I did a pink star gazer. It’s on my lower back and I never see it! I mean never! I forgot I even have it!!


So true ! 
Forgotten and never seen tatoos might be the best. LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Really, you’re planning to cover some 450 posts in one night??


With a little help of my friends .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I like the fish tatoo but the other one is some kinda dark... and sad and a little bit frightening too.


Everyone has their own opinion of things. When I got it I was more religiously motivated. I designed a cross with a golden crown of thorns behind it (the yellows fades out on me) and then wrapped the "fish symbol" that represents salvation around it. I made the fish symbol be made out of blood because one can only be saved through his boold.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Good incentive for what ? Being tidy ?
> Or a good incentive for the cats to leave their urine marks there ???


To be tidy lol i sometimes (all the time) have a pile of clothes laying around.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Every little effort counts — usually. But not in this case. No torts are allowed in the CDR, unless they’re in hibernation. We don’t want them to get RI, do we?



My torts do not hibernate. I keep them warm in the nest of Silly and Willy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m following daughter’s former kindergarten on social media. They’ve just shared pictures of a boy who brought baby tortoises to class. I’m *very* uncomfortable about it, not just because I feel sorry for the torts and there’s nothing I can do about. But also because I feel a little responsible — last year, it was us who brought a tortoise to show the kids. My goal was to tell the kids how to look after tortoises, but maybe this boy and his family saw our pictures and were encouraged to take those babies out of the wild.


I get the same. 
Because I have a happy, healthy, beautiful, sociable tortoise many people have bought tortoises for their children in my area. 
Most of them have died horribly. 
It makes me feel awful.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> And deeply religious, with the crown of thorns and the ichthys (fish) symbol in blood.


Yep you got it.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Everyone has their own opinion of things. When I got it I was more religiously motivated. I designed a cross with a golden crown of thorns behind it (the yellows fades out on me) and then wrapped the "fish symbol" that represents salvation around it. I made the fish symbol be made out of blood because one can only be saved through his boold.


I understand but I am not religious at all.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> To be tidy lol i sometimes (all the time) have a pile of clothes laying around.


Good you have no cat.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I get the same.
> Because I have a happy, healthy, beautiful, sociable tortoise many people have bought tortoises for their children in my area.
> Most of them have died horribly.
> It makes me feel awful.


When I think about Tidgys story that you told my heart is breaking .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I understand but I am not religious at all.


I understand and was just explaining the thought behind it when I got it. I don't mean to sound like I am pushing anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all! A cold morning here in Central California. . . but supposed to get up into the 70s later today. Right now it's overcast, but calm. So I plan to fire up the sprayer and tackle some more weeds (after my morning chores, naturally).


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Poor weeds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Have you decided what you are going to do about SPLAT? Is Wifey on board now?


Yep, wifey's fine now, as SPLAT has got its own enclosure out on the scrubby bit of garden behind the house and wifey never goes there. 
I built a rough enclosure out of a few planks and some netting, should do fine for now.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I understand and was just explaining the thought behind it when I got it. I don't mean to sound like I am pushing anything.


No, I don`t think you were pushing anything. No reason to apologize anything.All is okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope SPLAT is fine.
> Btw: Good afternoon Adam.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 
Just heard from one of the families that their tortoise came out a couple of days ago and is not eating. But is drinking. Fine. 
So SPLAT should be out soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think most people in Turkey don`t think about what an animal can feel or not feel. But in other countries too.
> 
> 
> Die Größe und den moralischen Fortschritt einer Nation kann man daran messen, wie sie ihre Tiere behandeln.
> 
> 
> Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> The mental high and moral progress of a nation you can measure in the way how animals are treated.
> Mahatma Gandhi.


Very true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Winter came back here.
> View attachment 232352


Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Sabine.
> Just heard from one of the families that their tortoise came out a couple of days ago and is not eating. But is drinking. Fine.
> So SPLAT should be out soon.


Take him home to your house and garden when he is awake. You can care for more than one tort and your heart is big enough for a herd of tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I have to correct myself: I took a look outside and it is raining.


Ha de ha de ha! 
That'll teach you to be smug.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I have a tattoo. Never ever thought I would get one but I got it in Mexico while on vacation with my husband. He got one at the same time and we were so hung over we almost missed our appt. I think I was 38. I hate needles!!


Are you still glad you did it?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha de ha!
> That'll teach you to be smug.


I am not smug !  Why do you call me like that ? Now I am sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I also have a tattoo. Also got it together with my husband. Then we did it again. But that is for later. Got to go visit my sister in law in the hospital.


Love to your sister in law. 
Big hugs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Really, you’re planning to cover some 450 posts in one night??


Not impossible!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My torts do not hibernate. I keep them warm in the nest of Silly and Willy.


As Lena has said, no torts in the Cold Dark Room. 
Only photos. 
That we can't see. 
Cos it's Dark.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When I think about Tidgys story that you told my heart is breaking .....


The plight of so many animals here is deeply upsetting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I understand and was just explaining the thought behind it when I got it. I don't mean to sound like I am pushing anything.


We know you weren't. 
It's not a problem. 
Everyone is free to believe whatever they like in here and no one will criticize. 
But we can't talk bout religion on TFO or we'll get boshed. 
And I know you weren't 
It's cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Take him home to your house and garden when he is awake. You can care for more than one tort and your heart is big enough for a herd of tortoises.


My heart is big enough for an Ark of animals. 
Except the camels. 
They can drown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am not smug !  Why do you call me like that ? Now I am sad.


You were being a little smug about your lovely weather! 
So it rained on you.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Very fittingly reminds me of the cartoon on TFO’s Facebook page:
> View attachment 232325



LOVE IT! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. I wish!!! To my way of thinking, I'm not getting enough done. I can only work outside until lunch (Misty insists upon eating about 11a), then after I eat I have to nap. But I discovered something about myself a couple days ago. I've always thought I was a morning person, but day before yesterday I went out at about 3:30p and mowed the Aldabran yard. It felt good to get out there in the afternoon and work in the sun. So, no nap for me today. I'll go back outside and see if I can get into any trouble out there.


Lol. I sometimes feel like on the odd occassion i get up really early. But then after a few days I remember why I like sleeping in.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Liquor helps release a lot of things lol.


Whahaha


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Cool. And the second one?



I had a colleague at work who had a mastectomy then had breast reconstruction. As part of the breast reconstruction, they built a nipple, and she had it tattooed to match the other one. Apparently this type of tattooing is becoming quite the norm for many cancer survivors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

418 posts to go.
But I must do a bit of my travel agent stuff.
Speak soon, lovely Roommates.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Does cleaning the tort enclosures count too ??? I clean them every evening when babies went to sleep. Take not eaten food out, poop too and clean and empty the water bowls.
> Babies get all fresh in the morning.


Thats the most important one that counts.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You really don`t have to be sorry about having no facebook account but I am astonished. Facebook is really not necessary or important but I am there because of tortoise groups.


I used to have facebook but got tired of it so no longer go on it at all.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Lots of love from whom ?
> No, it was Carol laughin at me because it is raining... Sniff...


Nope I was laughing at Murphy's Law. She ALWAYS pops her head in when you don't want her too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news!
> Congratulations!


Thank you Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Every little effort counts — usually. But not in this case. No torts are allowed in the CDR, unless they’re in hibernation. We don’t want them to get RI, do we?


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You dodged a bullet there!!
> 
> No names for me. I did a pink star gazer. It’s on my lower back and I never see it! I mean never! I forgot I even have it!!


Thats why mine is on my ankle. It has meaning for me and I want to see it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Adam, you has scared me ! I thought I`ve missed something special that will happen this evening I suggest.


Nope. Just special to me.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly!
> What a palaver.
> Usually here we just plant a cut pad in the ground and off you go!


That does sound so much easier.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Really, you’re planning to cover some 450 posts in one night??


Didn't we take the time that Adam took to go to spain to make 500 posts?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I understand and was just explaining the thought behind it when I got it. I don't mean to sound like I am pushing anything.


Don't worry. We understood.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, wifey's fine now, as SPLAT has got its own enclosure out on the scrubby bit of garden behind the house and wifey never goes there.
> I built a rough enclosure out of a few planks and some netting, should do fine for now.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The plight of so many animals here is deeply upsetting.


I know. Cats and dogs and donkeys ....sheep.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As Lena has said, no torts in the Cold Dark Room.
> Only photos.
> That we can't see.
> Cos it's Dark.


I will throw a yellyfish with my next pics of the torts... So it wouldn`t be too dark.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My heart is big enough for an Ark of animals.
> Except the camels.
> They can drown.


Poor camels. I hope some day you will meet a very friendly camel that you like.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love to your sister in law.
> Big hugs.


Thank you. She seems much better. Still waiting on results but at least her migraines are under control. Pain meds are helping. I personally think that she stresses too much and never takes a break hence the migraines for 3 days and most probably her immune system is more than likely low. Well at least I hope that is all it is. As that is fixable.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You were being a little smug about your lovely weather!
> So it rained on you.


I was lucky about the weather, not smug. Hope the sun is shining on me tomorrow again.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My heart is big enough for an Ark of animals.
> Except the camels.
> They can drown.


Why don't you like camels.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I had a colleague at work who had a mastectomy then had breast reconstruction. As part of the breast reconstruction, they built a nipple, and she had it tattooed to match the other one. Apparently this type of tattooing is becoming quite the norm for many cancer survivors.


That is quite clever actually. But sad that it had to be done.


----------



## CarolM

Everybody must be on a break. I am saying goodnight. And not chat tomorrow. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I was lucky about the weather, not smug. Hope the sun is shining on me tomorrow again.


Did I hear thunder over there lol. [emoji38]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Everybody must be on a break. I am saying goodnight. And not chat tomorrow. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Did I hear thunder over there lol. [emoji38]


Psssst quiet ! No thunder, no rain.
But unfortunately the "weather man" says no good weather for tomorrow......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Everybody must be on a break. I am saying goodnight. And not chat tomorrow. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Have a break, have a kitkat





Sweet dreams Carol and not to chat with you tomorrow me hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know. Cats and dogs and donkeys ....sheep.


Geckos, birds, baby chicks and ducklings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I will throw a yellyfish with my next pics of the torts... So it wouldn`t be too dark.


They go out when thrown. 
So you can't see them coming.
You just need to prod them with something for illumination.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Poor camels. I hope some day you will meet a very friendly camel that you like.


I would only eat it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you. She seems much better. Still waiting on results but at least her migraines are under control. Pain meds are helping. I personally think that she stresses too much and never takes a break hence the migraines for 3 days and most probably her immune system is more than likely low. Well at least I hope that is all it is. As that is fixable.


I hope so too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I was lucky about the weather, not smug. Hope the sun is shining on me tomorrow again.


I hope so too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Why don't you like camels.


Mutual negative empathy. 
They hate me and I hate them. 
They know it. 
I know it. 
So we bite each other.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would only eat it.


They are not even good for cheese.
"Cheese from camel milk is more difficult to make than cheese from the milk of other dairy animals. It does not coagulate easily and bovine rennet fails to coagulate the milk effectively."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is quite clever actually. But sad that it had to be done.


Yes, i've nothing against it for necessary cosmetic reasons. 
It's like plastic surgery. Necessary sometimes. 
But not just because you want your nose 1 mm smaller or your bra size increased.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Everybody must be on a break. I am saying goodnight. And not chat tomorrow. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Nod da, Carol! 
Sweet dreams of nice doggies.
Speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Have a break, have a kitkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams Carol and not to chat with you tomorrow me hopes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> They are not even good for cheese.
> "Cheese from camel milk is more difficult to make than cheese from the milk of other dairy animals. It does not coagulate easily and bovine rennet fails to coagulate the milk effectively."


Tis true. 
But camel meat can be delicious.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

_Still _raining here. 
Quite incredible. 
But my roof and ceiling repairs are holding out. 
383 posts to go!


----------



## Kristoff

Still snowing here.  
Good night, roommates!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _Still _raining here.
> Quite incredible.
> But my roof and ceiling repairs are holding out.
> 383 posts to go!


Yay for not leaking.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Still snowing here.
> Good night, roommates!


Here too. Good night!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Not smart or funny remarks at all. I don’t blame you for reporting him.


It's now been found that he spent hours looking at ISIS and mass shooting sites on a school board computer in the days before he left.
So it might not be over yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I entirely agree.
> Very disappointing.
> And he promised to visit us yesterday and didn't.


I sent him a rather long Email.
I've been horrible about keeping in touch......With ANYONE.


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> What a horrible excuse to have to stay up until 2am for. Lol but I am like that once i start something i tend to want to finish it. That is why i leave my spring cleaning projects for holidays.



Ya but theres fewer options for distractions at night so its harder to find excuses not to chore.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Geckos, birds, baby chicks and ducklings.


SAD !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They go out when thrown.
> So you can't see them coming.
> You just need to prod them with something for illumination.


Okay.
Can I giggle them with a penguins feather to brighten up ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They are not even good for cheese.
> "Cheese from camel milk is more difficult to make than cheese from the milk of other dairy animals. It does not coagulate easily and bovine rennet fails to coagulate the milk effectively."


Hmm, but the cheese from camel milk would be more expensive when rare and difficult to make.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Everybody must be on a break. I am saying goodnight. And not chat tomorrow. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Oh, you can chat tomorrow. The thing is, it's so dark in here you won't actually SEE us tomorrow. So you can't say, "I'll see you all tomorrow!" See?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Have a break, have a kitkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams Carol and not to chat with you tomorrow me hopes.


I love the Kit Kat family, especially the white ones.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I love the Kit Kat family, especially the white ones.


Funny how some things, here a sweet, spread around the world.
Good evening Yvonne. All work done and the weeds cut down ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Funny how some things, here a sweet, spread around the world.
> Good evening Yvonne. All work done and the weeds cut down ?


Yup! I sprayed all around the whole property outside the fence. Took three fills of the sprayer (15 gallons). I love my pumpless sprayer!!! 

I was going to mow the desert tortoise yard this afternoon, but I have to go through the Russian yard to get there and all the Russians were piled up against the gate sunning themselves. So maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yup! I sprayed all around the whole property outside the fence. Took three fills of the sprayer (15 gallons). I love my pumpless sprayer!!!
> 
> I was going to mow the desert tortoise yard this afternoon, but I have to go through the Russian yard to get there and all the Russians were piled up against the gate sunning themselves. So maybe tomorrow.


How many Russians were piled up ? Sad you took no pic. It should be funny to see a pile of tortoises. Tomorrow is as good as today for work. 
When I plan only one extra work to do for a day it will work, but when I plan several extra things for a day I don`t get all done.
Weird, isn`t it ?


----------



## jaizei

Bee62 said:


> Have a break, have a kitkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams Carol and not to chat with you tomorrow me hopes.




Do you have any of the fancy flavors like in Japan?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Still snowing here.
> Good night, roommates!


Nos da, Lena! 
Hope the rain comes and washes it all away. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

jaizei said:


> Do you have any of the fancy flavors like in Japan?


No, I think not. Only brown and white chocolate.
What kind of fancy flavors do the Japanese have ? Chicken feet or bacon with egg ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's now been found that he spent hours looking at ISIS and mass shooting sites on a school board computer in the days before he left.
> So it might not be over yet.


How awful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> How many Russians were piled up ? Sad you took no pic. It should be funny to see a pile of tortoises. Tomorrow is as good as today for work.
> When I plan only one extra work to do for a day it will work, but when I plan several extra things for a day I don`t get all done.
> Weird, isn`t it ?


One male and three females. I went out to get a picture for you just now, but the sun is moving away from that spot, so they had moved too. ONly two left there:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I sent him a rather long Email.
> I've been horrible about keeping in touch......With ANYONE.


You pop in here every now and again. 
That's fine. 
I know people do have other lives
Did you see this?
https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/watch-brazen-mankini-wearing-man-12131427


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay.
> Can I giggle them with a penguins feather to brighten up ?


I don't know. 
Give it a try.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> One male and three females.


The right constellation of a group. 

EDIT: Your pic shows up later. Now I can see it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> Give it a try.


Okay. I will tell you the result.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I love the Kit Kat family, especially the white ones.


I used to like those. 
And the orange ones. 
And the mint ones. 
And the lemon ones. 
But can't get any of those here, just the usual ones, which i do like also.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> One male and three females. I went out to get a picture for you just now, but the sun is moving away from that spot, so they had moved too. ONly two left there:
> 
> View attachment 232444


Oh, thank you for the pic. The sun is lovely and the torts look like moving stones. Russian torts have a wash out or worn out look I think.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to like those.
> And the orange ones.
> And the mint ones.
> And the lemon ones.
> But can't get any of those here, just the usual ones, which i do like also.


Wow! I had never heard of the orange, lemon or mint, so I asked my friend, Amazon. Man-o-man!!! You can buy anything on Amazon!!! Next time I order something I'll have to include some of the other flavors of Kit Kat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Funny how some things, here a sweet, spread around the world.
> Good evening Yvonne. All work done and the weeds cut down ?


Yes, it used to be the world's number one bestseller. 
(Kit Kat, not Yvonne)
Not sure if that's still true.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh, thank you for the pic. The sun is lovely and the torts look like moving stones. Russian torts have a wash out or worn out look I think.


Yeah, They're not the most colorful of tortoises.


----------



## jaizei

Bee62 said:


> No, I think not. Only brown and white chocolate.
> What kind of fancy flavors do the Japanese have ? Chicken feet or bacon with egg ?



The one I remember is green tea, but there's I think there's a few dozen weird flavors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, I think not. Only brown and white chocolate.
> What kind of fancy flavors do the Japanese have ? Chicken feet or bacon with egg ?


Cheese, i expect.
You don't even get the dark chocolate ones?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> One male and three females. I went out to get a picture for you just now, but the sun is moving away from that spot, so they had moved too. ONly two left there:
> 
> View attachment 232444


Ha de ha.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! I had never heard of the orange, lemon or mint, so I asked my friend, Amazon. Man-o-man!!! You can buy anything on Amazon!!! Next time I order something I'll have to include some of the other flavors of Kit Kat!


Good we have spoken about it ! LOL !  
You can order all things on AMAZON, except a living elephant maybe...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> No, I think not. Only brown and white chocolate.
> What kind of fancy flavors do the Japanese have ? Chicken feet or bacon with egg ?


I found this: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-s...m=252371972213&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598

24 different flavors, but my eyes aren't good enough to be able to read them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> The one I remember is green tea, but there's I think there's a few dozen weird flavors.


Green tea?
Interesting, I must go and look at their website as well. 
Planning on jumping in on post 100,000?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese, i expect.
> You don't even get the dark chocolate ones?


I have to admit I am no fan of KitKat, so I don`t know. But I am a fan of the KitKat slogan.


----------



## Yvonne G

O-o-o-o I found it:

1) KIT KAT Pancake flavor Easter special edition

2) KIT KAT Raspberry flavor the taste of the real fruit combine with chocolate

3) KIT KAT Matcha chocolate classic Japanese green tea flavor

4) KIT KAT Dark chocolate this is a bitter chocolate most liked by adult

5) KIT KAT Classic kit kat the normal chocolate flavor of kit kat but in japanese version

6) KIT KAT Uji bitter Japanese green tea from Kyoto

7) KIT KAT Sakura matcha Japanese green tea combine with cherry blossom flavor

8) KIT KAT Strawberry , all the sweetness of strawberry combine with a delicious chocolate

9-10) 2 TIROL Chocolate chips ice cream flavor the softness of ice cream and the crunchiness of the biscuits

11-12) 2 TIROL Caramel flavor a chocolate with an heart of caramel

13-14) 2 TIROL Apple from aomori prefecture famous for the best apple of all Japan

SET 20

15) KIT KAT Sweet Potato baking kitkat this is probably the strangest and coolest ever the best way to eat it is by put it in a microwave or oven for few second until the top is caramelize becoming crunchy outside and soft inside

16) KIT KAT Wasabi the famous Japanese spice with a sweet twist (must try)

17) KIT KAT Fuji cheese cake flavor simply a great desert in a great chocolate bar

18) TIROL Kinako flavor a chocolate with inside a piece of mochi (traditional sweets made from rice)

19-20) 2 TIROL Strawberry flavor a chocolate with an heart of strawberry jelly

SET 25

21) KIT KAT Sweet Potato ,traditional flavor of okinawa sweets

22) KIT KAT Rum and raison a perfect combination between the sweetness of raison and the bitterness of rum 

23) KIT KAT Orange and lime a really fruity flavor

24-25) 2 TIROL Matcha flavor Japanese green tea chocolate

SET 30

26) KIT KAT Apple from aomori prefecture famous for the best apple of all Japan

27) KIT KAT Hojicha flavor brown roasted tea

28) KIT KAT Yokohama strawberry cheese cake flavor from a great city one of the best kitkat

29-30) 2 TIROL Milk chocolate flavor with inside a real biscuit


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know. . . some of those sound pretty yuck!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I found this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-sweet-KitKat-30-chocolate-24-different-flavors-Japanese-Candy-easter/252371972213?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20160908110712&meid=986ae157afa6437cb8aab006606b7470&pid=100677&rk=1&rkt=30&mehot=pp&sd=301943336724&itm=252371972213&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598
> 
> 24 different flavors, but my eyes aren't good enough to be able to read them


Scroll down on that page. There are all available flavors listed.

EDIT: You have already found them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I found this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-sweet-KitKat-30-chocolate-24-different-flavors-Japanese-Candy-easter/252371972213?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20160908110712&meid=986ae157afa6437cb8aab006606b7470&pid=100677&rk=1&rkt=30&mehot=pp&sd=301943336724&itm=252371972213&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598
> 
> 24 different flavors, but my eyes aren't good enough to be able to read them


I can make out apple and what i think might be blueberry and maybe the green tea one.
Aamzing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I have to admit I am no fan of KitKat, so I don`t know. But I am a fan of the KitKat slogan.


I don't like their newest slogan. The old one was pretty catchy.


----------



## Bee62

I once tasted chocolate with wasabi. To be honest: I did not know what wasabi is.
Now I know it and I threw the chocolate away ..... Bleuch !!!! Chocolate should taste like chocolate and like nothing else ...
I know I am an old dinosaur.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know. . . some of those sound pretty yuck!


Obviously a lot of these are just for the Japanese market. 
Wonder if they do Couscous and Camel flavour here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like their newest slogan. The old one was pretty catchy.


What's their slogan now?
I liked, "Have a break, have a Kit Kat?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like their newest slogan. The old one was pretty catchy.


How is the newest slogan ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I once tasted chocolate with wasabi. To be honest: I did not know what wasabi is.
> Now I know it and I threw the chocolate away ..... Bleuch !!!! Chocolate should taste like chocolate and like nothing else ...
> I know I am an old dinosaur.


Hmmm.
Dinosaur flavour Kit Kat..............


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like their newest slogan. The old one was pretty catchy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Caught up!
Only 337 posts to go.
But the blink of an eye!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o I found it:
> 
> 1) KIT KAT Pancake flavor Easter special edition
> 
> 2) KIT KAT Raspberry flavor the taste of the real fruit combine with chocolate
> 
> 3) KIT KAT Matcha chocolate classic Japanese green tea flavor
> 
> 4) KIT KAT Dark chocolate this is a bitter chocolate most liked by adult
> 
> 5) KIT KAT Classic kit kat the normal chocolate flavor of kit kat but in japanese version
> 
> 6) KIT KAT Uji bitter Japanese green tea from Kyoto
> 
> 7) KIT KAT Sakura matcha Japanese green tea combine with cherry blossom flavor
> 
> 8) KIT KAT Strawberry , all the sweetness of strawberry combine with a delicious chocolate
> 
> 9-10) 2 TIROL Chocolate chips ice cream flavor the softness of ice cream and the crunchiness of the biscuits
> 
> 11-12) 2 TIROL Caramel flavor a chocolate with an heart of caramel
> 
> 13-14) 2 TIROL Apple from aomori prefecture famous for the best apple of all Japan
> 
> SET 20
> 
> 15) KIT KAT Sweet Potato baking kitkat this is probably the strangest and coolest ever the best way to eat it is by put it in a microwave or oven for few second until the top is caramelize becoming crunchy outside and soft inside
> 
> 16) KIT KAT Wasabi the famous Japanese spice with a sweet twist (must try)
> 
> 17) KIT KAT Fuji cheese cake flavor simply a great desert in a great chocolate bar
> 
> 18) TIROL Kinako flavor a chocolate with inside a piece of mochi (traditional sweets made from rice)
> 
> 19-20) 2 TIROL Strawberry flavor a chocolate with an heart of strawberry jelly
> 
> SET 25
> 
> 21) KIT KAT Sweet Potato ,traditional flavor of okinawa sweets
> 
> 22) KIT KAT Rum and raison a perfect combination between the sweetness of raison and the bitterness of rum
> 
> 23) KIT KAT Orange and lime a really fruity flavor
> 
> 24-25) 2 TIROL Matcha flavor Japanese green tea chocolate
> 
> SET 30
> 
> 26) KIT KAT Apple from aomori prefecture famous for the best apple of all Japan
> 
> 27) KIT KAT Hojicha flavor brown roasted tea
> 
> 28) KIT KAT Yokohama strawberry cheese cake flavor from a great city one of the best kitkat
> 
> 29-30) 2 TIROL Milk chocolate flavor with inside a real biscuit



I think this just for that seller. I saw somewhere that theres been hundreds of flavors, but some are/were limited to where they were sold.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Caught up!
> Only 338 posts to go.
> But the blink of an eye!


Tomorrow at 12:45 EST is by bet.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Obviously a lot of these are just for the Japanese market.
> Wonder if they do Couscous and Camel flavour here?


Hahahaha !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Tomorrow at 12:45 EST is by bet.


You get a prize if you're right. 
To the exact minute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


>


No, don't like it!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, don't like it!


That's the one I remember growing up lol.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Dinosaur flavour Kit Kat..............


Brontosaurs flavor, or Tyrannosaurs Rex flavor ?


----------



## DE42

Watched a few commercials from the 90s and now I want some zebra fruit striped gum lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


>


The older slogan is the better one !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Brontosaurs flavor, or Tyrannosaurs Rex flavor ?


Stegosaurus I believe.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> The older slogan is the better one !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Watched a few commercials from the 90s and now I want some zebra fruit striped gum lol.


The childhood is never far away even when you get older !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Stegosaurus I believe.


Hmmmm. Yummy !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

51 flavours of Kit Kat from Japan :
https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/worlds-weirdest-kit-kat-candy-bars/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Stegosaurus I believe.


We don't think dinosaurs tasted like chicken. 
Most of them, anyway.


----------



## Bee62

I love this one:


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't think dinosaurs tasted like chicken.
> Most of them, anyway.


Well we know Velociraptors taste like turkey thanks to Jurassic Park. LOL

But here is one that I believe would taste like chicken. Though not a traditional dinosaur. Chickenosaurus Lol
https://www.livescience.com/50886-scientific-progress-dino-chicken.html


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well we know Velociraptors taste like turkey thanks to Jurassic Park. LOL
> 
> But here is one that I believe would taste like chicken. Though not a traditional dinosaur. Chickenosaurus Lol
> https://www.livescience.com/50886-scientific-progress-dino-chicken.html


Carnivor dinosaurs taste definitely not like chicken, my 5 pence think.


----------



## Bee62

No one here left to come out of his or her shell ? Then I will go to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Carnivor dinosaurs taste definitely not like chicken, my 5 pence think.


I can't remember if I posted this. 
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171103-what-would-dinosaurs-have-tasted-like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No one here left to come out of his or her shell ? Then I will go to bed.


Not a bad idea. 
But I haven't had dinner yet. 
Very tired tonight.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't remember if I posted this.
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171103-what-would-dinosaurs-have-tasted-like


Interesting !

Carnivor animals ( wolfes, cats, dogs ) do taste much different than herbivor animals, I have heard.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a bad idea.
> But I haven't had dinner yet.
> Very tired tonight.


You was late up last night, right ? Got not much sleep. No wonder that you are tired tis night.
We should go to bed. Tomorrow is another fine day to chat.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Interesting !
> 
> Carnivor animals ( wolfes, cats, dogs ) do taste much different than herbivor animals, I have heard.


Do you think chickens are herbivores?
(Just teasing you)

But really I've seen chickens kill and eat moles, and mice before.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Do you think chickens are herbivores?
> (Just teasing you)
> 
> But really I've seen chickens kill and eat moles, and mice before.


Oh no. I keep chicken too. They like my cat food ....Hmmm. Exception to the rules ....


----------



## Bee62

When I am tired I turn sooooo greeeeeeen...........






n


----------



## Bee62

... and now I go to bed.
Nighty night for everyone. Not to see you tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

We grow accustomed to the Dark - 
When light is put away - 
As when the Neighbor holds the Lamp 
To witness her Goodbye - 

A Moment - We uncertain step 
For newness of the night - 
Then - fit our Vision to the Dark - 
And meet the Road - erect - 

And so of larger - Darknesses - 
Those Evenings of the Brain - 
When not a Moon disclose a sign - 
Or Star - come out - within - 

The Bravest - grope a little - 
And sometimes hit a Tree 
Directly in the Forehead - 
But as they learn to see - 

Either the Darkness alters - 
Or something in the sight 
Adjusts itself to Midnight - 
And Life steps almost straight.

by Emily Dickinson


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> ... and now I go to bed.
> Nighty night for everyone. Not to see you tomorrow.


Good night sleep tight don't let the wool spider bite. (if she exist)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You was late up last night, right ? Got not much sleep. No wonder that you are tired tis night.
> We should go to bed. Tomorrow is another fine day to chat.


I must have dinner first. 
Then straight to bed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no. I keep chicken too. They like my cat food ....Hmmm. Exception to the rules ....


Tidgy's first family used to give her meat scraps and fat. 
She ate them, apparently.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... and now I go to bed.
> Nighty night for everyone. Not to see you tomorrow.


Nos da, Sabine! 
Sleep well and chat tomorrow, though i have a busy day on paper. 
Sweetest of sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> We grow accustomed to the Dark -
> When light is put away -
> As when the Neighbor holds the Lamp
> To witness her Goodbye -
> 
> A Moment - We uncertain step
> For newness of the night -
> Then - fit our Vision to the Dark -
> And meet the Road - erect -
> 
> And so of larger - Darknesses -
> Those Evenings of the Brain -
> When not a Moon disclose a sign -
> Or Star - come out - within -
> 
> The Bravest - grope a little -
> And sometimes hit a Tree
> Directly in the Forehead -
> But as they learn to see -
> 
> Either the Darkness alters -
> Or something in the sight
> Adjusts itself to Midnight -
> And Life steps almost straight.
> 
> by Emily Dickinson


Very true.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> How is the newest slogan ?


https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wgq1/kitkat-new-wave-jingle


----------



## Yvonne G

G'night all. Talk to you all after the 100,000th post. Hopefully Dan will have guessed right on the money!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wgq1/kitkat-new-wave-jingle


Yeauch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> G'night all. Talk to you all after the 100,000th post. Hopefully Dan will have guessed right on the money!


Nos da, Yvonne. 
Sleep tight. 
Don't let the ETs bite.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates. 
Still pouring with rain here. 
Something of a record. 
Exactly 300 posts to go.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's now been found that he spent hours looking at ISIS and mass shooting sites on a school board computer in the days before he left.
> So it might not be over yet.



Yikes. I hope they have someone watching him closely. So sorry this is happening, Ed


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, you can chat tomorrow. The thing is, it's so dark in here you won't actually SEE us tomorrow. So you can't say, "I'll see you all tomorrow!" See?



Sabine has a way of illuminating the CDR by tickling the jellyfish. Or so she says. They yell horribly when this happens, becoming the yellyfish


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lena!
> Hope the rain comes and washes it all away.
> Sleep well.



Rain? Here’s what we woke up to:



(This used to be a maternity hospital; now a private retirement home.)



(The 1000-year-old Cathedral, significantly extended and turned from Catholic to Lutheran over the years.)



(The arch on top is a bridge between the bishop’s house and the Cathedral. You don’t expect the guy to go outside and brave the Danish weather just to go to work! The sign on the left says, “Cycling isn’t permitted.” Obviously.)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, They're not the most colorful of tortoises.



Just like Central Asian steppes during the long summer.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Obviously a lot of these are just for the Japanese market.
> Wonder if they do Couscous and Camel flavour here?



Might be a good business idea?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


>



Geez. Give me a break!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Gotta work today. Not see you all later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Rain? Here’s what we woke up to:
> 
> View attachment 232483
> 
> (This used to be a maternity hospital; now a private retirement home.)
> 
> View attachment 232484
> 
> (The 1000-year-old Cathedral, significantly extended and turned from Catholic to Lutheran over the years.)
> 
> View attachment 232485
> 
> (The arch on top is a bridge between the bishop’s house and the Cathedral. You don’t expect the guy to go outside and brave the Danish weather just to go to work! The sign on the left says, “Cycling isn’t permitted.” Obviously.)


Lovely postcards, it does look like a winter wonderland. 
But rather you than me. 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Might be a good business idea?


I shall telephone the Kit Kat marketing department forthwith.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Gotta work today. Not see you all later!


Yup, I've got a few lessons today. 
Good morning, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
Currently not raining. 
A slow start to the day, still 289 posts to go.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Sure they are on my left and right.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arm silly. Lol
> View attachment 232343
> 
> This one I got about two years ago. My sister and I got matching tattoos and represent our family tie and friendship. They are an example of a yin yang when together. Mine is a yellow (the color that will not stay in my skin [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]) and red fish and the blue swash represents her fish
> Hers is a little different blue and white fish with a yellow and red swash but she added some purple to hers there to represent the Crohn's that I have batteled.
> 
> This one I've had for 10 years.
> View attachment 232344
> 
> I designed this one and my sis did it for me.


I like the fish and I don't like tattoos so that's definitely na compliment


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Winter came back here.
> View attachment 232352


Boooo!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Rain? Here’s what we woke up to:
> 
> View attachment 232483
> 
> (This used to be a maternity hospital; now a private retirement home.)
> 
> View attachment 232484
> 
> (The 1000-year-old Cathedral, significantly extended and turned from Catholic to Lutheran over the years.)
> 
> View attachment 232485
> 
> (The arch on top is a bridge between the bishop’s house and the Cathedral. You don’t expect the guy to go outside and brave the Danish weather just to go to work! The sign on the left says, “Cycling isn’t permitted.” Obviously.)


Lovely pictures


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall telephone the Kit Kat marketing department forthwith.


And when you get rich, don't forget your poor roommates down here. We'll take a few of the regular Kit Kats (not camel-flavored ones), thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. A bluet-it has started checking out our nest box 

Last year one slept in it all summer and treated it like a bachelor pad. We hope for a family moving in this year


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lovely pictures


Thank you, Linda! Good morning. Was it your yoga day today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Yikes. I hope they have someone watching him closely. So sorry this is happening, Ed


It no longer involves me at all.
I just find it interesting. And yes. I'm sure he's being monitored


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You pop in here every now and again.
> That's fine.
> I know people do have other lives
> Did you see this?
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/watch-brazen-mankini-wearing-man-12131427


No. I hadnt


----------



## Kristoff

My work's done for today. Shopping next...


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Ya but theres fewer options for distractions at night so its harder to find excuses not to chore.


I have one for you and it is the best excuse. CDR!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay.
> Can I giggle them with a penguins feather to brighten up ?


You should say - " Can I tickle them with a penguins feather..." The word giggle is the reaction you get when you are tickled.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, you can chat tomorrow. The thing is, it's so dark in here you won't actually SEE us tomorrow. So you can't say, "I'll see you all tomorrow!" See?


Totally "See that" But what if I wore night vision goggles? Then I can see the dark.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! Good morning. Was it your yoga day today?



No yoga today. Our yoga teacher has to do a First Aid training


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, I think not. Only brown and white chocolate.
> What kind of fancy flavors do the Japanese have ? Chicken feet or bacon with egg ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to like those.
> And the orange ones.
> And the mint ones.
> And the lemon ones.
> But can't get any of those here, just the usual ones, which i do like also.


never knew you get those kind of flavours. In SA we only get the normal ones and the white ones are a new flavour.


----------



## Kristoff

Almost forgot...
Happy International Women's Day, roommates (to whom it may concern)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And when you get rich, don't forget your poor roommates down here. We'll take a few of the regular Kit Kats (not camel-flavored ones), thank you.


The guy in the Kit Kat marketing department seemed very confused. 
Especially when I mentioned meerkat flavour, actually. 
So not sure i'm going to be rich quite yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A bluet-it has started checking out our nest box
> 
> Last year one slept in it all summer and treated it like a bachelor pad. We hope for a family moving in this year
> 
> View attachment 232486


I remember last year's lonely chap.
Better luck this year, matey! 
Good morning, Linda!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o-o I found it:
> 
> 1) KIT KAT Pancake flavor Easter special edition
> 
> 2) KIT KAT Raspberry flavor the taste of the real fruit combine with chocolate
> 
> 3) KIT KAT Matcha chocolate classic Japanese green tea flavor
> 
> 4) KIT KAT Dark chocolate this is a bitter chocolate most liked by adult
> 
> 5) KIT KAT Classic kit kat the normal chocolate flavor of kit kat but in japanese version
> 
> 6) KIT KAT Uji bitter Japanese green tea from Kyoto
> 
> 7) KIT KAT Sakura matcha Japanese green tea combine with cherry blossom flavor
> 
> 8) KIT KAT Strawberry , all the sweetness of strawberry combine with a delicious chocolate
> 
> 9-10) 2 TIROL Chocolate chips ice cream flavor the softness of ice cream and the crunchiness of the biscuits
> 
> 11-12) 2 TIROL Caramel flavor a chocolate with an heart of caramel
> 
> 13-14) 2 TIROL Apple from aomori prefecture famous for the best apple of all Japan
> 
> SET 20
> 
> 15) KIT KAT Sweet Potato baking kitkat this is probably the strangest and coolest ever the best way to eat it is by put it in a microwave or oven for few second until the top is caramelize becoming crunchy outside and soft inside
> 
> 16) KIT KAT Wasabi the famous Japanese spice with a sweet twist (must try)
> 
> 17) KIT KAT Fuji cheese cake flavor simply a great desert in a great chocolate bar
> 
> 18) TIROL Kinako flavor a chocolate with inside a piece of mochi (traditional sweets made from rice)
> 
> 19-20) 2 TIROL Strawberry flavor a chocolate with an heart of strawberry jelly
> 
> SET 25
> 
> 21) KIT KAT Sweet Potato ,traditional flavor of okinawa sweets
> 
> 22) KIT KAT Rum and raison a perfect combination between the sweetness of raison and the bitterness of rum
> 
> 23) KIT KAT Orange and lime a really fruity flavor
> 
> 24-25) 2 TIROL Matcha flavor Japanese green tea chocolate
> 
> SET 30
> 
> 26) KIT KAT Apple from aomori prefecture famous for the best apple of all Japan
> 
> 27) KIT KAT Hojicha flavor brown roasted tea
> 
> 28) KIT KAT Yokohama strawberry cheese cake flavor from a great city one of the best kitkat
> 
> 29-30) 2 TIROL Milk chocolate flavor with inside a real biscuit


Oh my word far too many flavours


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. I hadnt


I thought it very sad for a number of reasons.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Obviously a lot of these are just for the Japanese market.
> Wonder if they do Couscous and Camel flavour here?


Yuck!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You should say - " Can I tickle them with a penguins feather..." The word giggle is the reaction you get when you are tickled.


My reaction is to punch someone very hard!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot...
> Happy International Women's Day, roommates (to whom it may concern)!
> View attachment 232487


Yes indeed! 
Hooooorah for all you wonderful ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You get a prize if you're right.
> To the exact minute!


Whose time zone?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Watched a few commercials from the 90s and now I want some zebra fruit striped gum lol.


Where do they come up with these idea's?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We don't think dinosaurs tasted like chicken.
> Most of them, anyway.


So what would they have tasted like? Old leather?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love this one:


Of course you like this one. It has country road in it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No one here left to come out of his or her shell ? Then I will go to bed.


Night night


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't remember if I posted this.
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20171103-what-would-dinosaurs-have-tasted-like


That was very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We grow accustomed to the Dark -
> When light is put away -
> As when the Neighbor holds the Lamp
> To witness her Goodbye -
> 
> A Moment - We uncertain step
> For newness of the night -
> Then - fit our Vision to the Dark -
> And meet the Road - erect -
> 
> And so of larger - Darknesses -
> Those Evenings of the Brain -
> When not a Moon disclose a sign -
> Or Star - come out - within -
> 
> The Bravest - grope a little -
> And sometimes hit a Tree
> Directly in the Forehead -
> But as they learn to see -
> 
> Either the Darkness alters -
> Or something in the sight
> Adjusts itself to Midnight -
> And Life steps almost straight.
> 
> by Emily Dickinson


Love that.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I must have dinner first.
> Then straight to bed.


Enjoy dinner and sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wgq1/kitkat-new-wave-jingle


Nope. Dont like that either.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates.
> Still pouring with rain here.
> Something of a record.
> Exactly 300 posts to go.


Night night. It has passed 12.45 here in SA.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Rain? Here’s what we woke up to:
> 
> View attachment 232483
> 
> (This used to be a maternity hospital; now a private retirement home.)
> 
> View attachment 232484
> 
> (The 1000-year-old Cathedral, significantly extended and turned from Catholic to Lutheran over the years.)
> 
> View attachment 232485
> 
> (The arch on top is a bridge between the bishop’s house and the Cathedral. You don’t expect the guy to go outside and brave the Danish weather just to go to work! The sign on the left says, “Cycling isn’t permitted.” Obviously.)


Beautiful pics. But then I don't have to brave the snow. So it is easy for me to appreciate it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just like Central Asian steppes during the long summer.


Good Afternoon Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Currently not raining.
> A slow start to the day, still 289 posts to go.


Good Morning Adam. Have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And when you get rich, don't forget your poor roommates down here. We'll take a few of the regular Kit Kats (not camel-flavored ones), thank you.


Nicely said.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A bluet-it has started checking out our nest box
> 
> Last year one slept in it all summer and treated it like a bachelor pad. We hope for a family moving in this year
> 
> View attachment 232486


Oh. That is awesome. You get to watch. Reality TV compliments of mother nature. Good morning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> It no longer involves me at all.
> I just find it interesting. And yes. I'm sure he's being monitored


Really sad that someone you know turns out like that.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot...
> Happy International Women's Day, roommates (to whom it may concern)!
> View attachment 232487


Aaaahhh. Thank you Lena. To you too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My reaction is to punch someone very hard!


That was my reaction when someone tickled my feet. I don't have that problem anymore as my feet are no longer as sensitive after my sciatica appeared.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My reaction is to punch someone very hard!


That was my reaction when someone tickled my feet. I don't have that oroblem anymore as my feet are no longer as sensitive after my sciatica appeared.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> That was my reaction when someone tickled my feet. I don't have that oroblem anymore as my feet are no longer as sensitive after my sciatica appeared.


Wierd. It posted twice.[emoji21]


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon roommates. This morning was a little hectic. But it has calmed down a little bit. I am tired today. I need to start going to bed earlier. Problem is I always get hooked on reading posts here and replying and then before I know it is 23.00 which for me is too late. Oh well. I will plod through the day and probably go to sleep at 23.00 again tonight. [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whose time zone?


I think he said EST.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Enjoy dinner and sleep tight.


I did, thanks. 
Good afternoon to you, Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wierd. It posted twice.[emoji21]


One closer to the milestone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon roommates. This morning was a little hectic. But it has calmed down a little bit. I am tired today. I need to start going to bed earlier. Problem is I always get hooked on reading posts here and replying and then before I know it is 23.00 which for me is too late. Oh well. I will plod through the day and probably go to sleep at 23.00 again tonight. [emoji6]


Crikey, that's early evening for me. 
I would just lie awake for hours if i went to bed at that time. 
I have another lesson in 35 minutes.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, that's early evening for me.
> I would just lie awake for hours if i went to bed at that time.
> I have another lesson in 35 minutes.


Creatures of habit here. We tend to turn in around 10.45 pm here especially when JoesDad has to get up for work at 6am like today. Last night we went to bed at 10pm because we were tired.

Good afternoonish all. 

Our bluet-it is definitely thinking about nesting. It brings bits of hay in periodically... And then takes another bit out so there's no progress at all. I think we may have a clueless bird


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One closer to the milestone!


Lol. I sometimes have problems and get failed to send messages then I must hit send a couple of times before it posts. Must have then registered twice. Oh well as you said one closer to 100 000


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey, that's early evening for me.
> I would just lie awake for hours if i went to bed at that time.
> I have another lesson in 35 minutes.


If on holiday i can sleep in and handle it better but for the work week I cannot. Besides I am out the house at 7am during the week. I know it is not 4.30am but it is early for me. I have also learned the hard way. If I don't get enough sleep and I start getting 5 or 6hours sleep a night for a long time I start getting anxiety attacks and depression etc. I am not one of those people who can get by on little sleep unfortunately.[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Creatures of habit here. We tend to turn in around 10.45 pm here especially when JoesDad has to get up for work at 6am like today. Last night we went to bed at 10pm because we were tired.
> 
> Good afternoonish all.
> 
> Our bluet-it is definitely thinking about nesting. It brings bits of hay in periodically... And then takes another bit out so there's no progress at all. I think we may have a clueless bird


Shame. Maybe it is just fussy. Its trying out the various pieces of hay to see what works in the space it has. Obviously a designer bird.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he said EST.


Ooops sorry. Not paying proper attention. [emoji1] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did, thanks.
> Good afternoon to you, Carol!


Good Afternoon Adam. Enioy your lessons.


----------



## CarolM

Only 235 to go excluding this post


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Creatures of habit here. We tend to turn in around 10.45 pm here especially when JoesDad has to get up for work at 6am like today. Last night we went to bed at 10pm because we were tired.
> 
> Good afternoonish all.
> 
> Our bluet-it is definitely thinking about nesting. It brings bits of hay in periodically... And then takes another bit out so there's no progress at all. I think we may have a clueless bird


Again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Adam. Enioy your lessons.


Not terribly likely. 
Still, the one this morning was an hour late so only had to do an hour.


----------



## CarolM

Easy peasy. Last night there were approximately 48 posts from 12h to the 11h mark. Soooo I say we will reach 100 000 in about 6 hours ( an hour extra because normally people are not on around the same time as me) So my time is now 14.59 so it will be 22.59 SA time for post 100 000. That is my prediction. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not terribly likely.
> Still, the one this morning was an hour late so only had to do an hour.


See the day is already going by quickly.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Rain? Here’s what we woke up to:
> 
> View attachment 232483
> 
> (This used to be a maternity hospital; now a private retirement home.)
> 
> View attachment 232484
> 
> (The 1000-year-old Cathedral, significantly extended and turned from Catholic to Lutheran over the years.)
> 
> View attachment 232485
> 
> (The arch on top is a bridge between the bishop’s house and the Cathedral. You don’t expect the guy to go outside and brave the Danish weather just to go to work! The sign on the left says, “Cycling isn’t permitted.” Obviously.)


So much snow ! Good afternoon Lena.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Just like Central Asian steppes during the long summer.


So the Russian tortoises are a little bit like chameleons. Adapted with their colors to their environment.


----------



## CarolM

Where oh where is everyone, down by the riverrrrrr, where oh where is everyone, down by the seaaaaaaa. .......anyone remember this song? Normally they are asking where the children have gone - I can't remember who sang it and the title of the song.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought it very sad for a number of reasons.


John doesn't seem to miss a chance to strip off his clothes............
And yes.


----------



## CarolM

Oop


CarolM said:


> Where oh where is everyone, down by the riverrrrrr, where oh where is everyone, down by the seaaaaaaa. .......anyone remember this song? Normally they are asking where the children have gone - I can't remember who sang it and the title of the song.


Oops, found it but it is where have the flowers gone, I have always had the where oh where have the children gone in my head.
*Peter, Paul & Mary – Where Have All The Flowers Gone Lyrics*
Pete Seeger- Sanga Music Inc -Bmi

Where have all the flowers gone, long time passing?
Where have all the flowers gone, long time ago?
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls have picked them everyone.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone, long time passing?
Where have all the young girls gone, long time ago?
Where have all the young girls gone?
Gone for husbands everyone.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the husbands gone, long time passing?
Where have all the husbands gone, long time ago?
Where have all the husbands gone?
Gone for soldiers everyone
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone, long time passing?
Where have all the soldiers gone, long time ago?
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Gone to graveyards, everyone.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the graveyards gone, long time passing?
Where have all the graveyards gone, long time ago?
Where have all the graveyards gone?
Gone to flowers, everyone.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?

Where have all the flowers gone, long time passing?
Where have all the flowers gone, long time ago?
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls have picked them everyone.
Oh, when will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Lena.



Good afternoon, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Beautiful pics. But then I don't have to brave the snow. So it is easy for me to appreciate it.



Hm. You and the local bishop have something in common. [emoji848]


----------



## Bee62

Hello, good morning or good afternoon my lovely roommates !
Today I have a little riddle for you. What do you think in which country these pics below are taken ?
Maybe England .... or ???
an old castle:






a church


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oop
> 
> Oops, found it but it is where have the flowers gone, I have always had the where oh where have the children gone in my head.
> *Peter, Paul & Mary – Where Have All The Flowers Gone Lyrics*
> Pete Seeger- Sanga Music Inc -Bmi
> 
> Where have all the flowers gone, long time passing?
> Where have all the flowers gone, long time ago?
> Where have all the flowers gone?
> Young girls have picked them everyone.
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> 
> Where have all the young girls gone, long time passing?
> Where have all the young girls gone, long time ago?
> Where have all the young girls gone?
> Gone for husbands everyone.
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> 
> Where have all the husbands gone, long time passing?
> Where have all the husbands gone, long time ago?
> Where have all the husbands gone?
> Gone for soldiers everyone
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> 
> Where have all the soldiers gone, long time passing?
> Where have all the soldiers gone, long time ago?
> Where have all the soldiers gone?
> Gone to graveyards, everyone.
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> 
> Where have all the graveyards gone, long time passing?
> Where have all the graveyards gone, long time ago?
> Where have all the graveyards gone?
> Gone to flowers, everyone.
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> 
> Where have all the flowers gone, long time passing?
> Where have all the flowers gone, long time ago?
> Where have all the flowers gone?
> Young girls have picked them everyone.
> Oh, when will they ever learn?
> Oh, when will they ever learn?






 This is a better version.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon roommates. This morning was a little hectic. But it has calmed down a little bit. I am tired today. I need to start going to bed earlier. Problem is I always get hooked on reading posts here and replying and then before I know it is 23.00 which for me is too late. Oh well. I will plod through the day and probably go to sleep at 23.00 again tonight. [emoji6]



TFO and the CDR in particular are addictive :/


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon roommates. This morning was a little hectic. But it has calmed down a little bit. I am tired today. I need to start going to bed earlier. Problem is I always get hooked on reading posts here and replying and then before I know it is 23.00 which for me is too late. Oh well. I will plod through the day and probably go to sleep at 23.00 again tonight. [emoji6]



Can you sleep at work?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A bluet-it has started checking out our nest box
> 
> Last year one slept in it all summer and treated it like a bachelor pad. We hope for a family moving in this year
> 
> View attachment 232486


Hopefully she will stay and build a nest. Good luck !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!


Good afternoon Carol and Lena !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello, good morning or good afternoon my lovely roommates !
> Today I have a little riddle for you. What do you think in which country these pics below is taken ?
> Maybe England .... or ???
> an old castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a church


I see what I think is a dutch house in the back sooo it is in the Netherlands


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Creatures of habit here. We tend to turn in around 10.45 pm here especially when JoesDad has to get up for work at 6am like today. Last night we went to bed at 10pm because we were tired.
> 
> Good afternoonish all.
> 
> Our bluet-it is definitely thinking about nesting. It brings bits of hay in periodically... And then takes another bit out so there's no progress at all. I think we may have a clueless bird



He/she might be a “red”t-it: one step forward, two steps back. 
(Apologies, the post makes a reference to the relatively recent political past in my historical motherland. Am I banned?  )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> TFO and the CDR in particular are addictive :/


Oh yes ! There should be a warning before you can join or register: Caution ! This forum makes you addicted to it ! Joining on your own danger !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Carol and Lena !


Good Afternoon Sabine


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I see what I think is a dutch house in the back sooo it is in the Netherlands


Nooo ! No Netherlands.
No points, sorry !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Can you sleep at work?


I used to during my lunch, but now I visit the CDR. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Nooo ! No Netherlands.
> No points, sorry !


Then Germany?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> My work's done for today. Shopping next...


FINE ! I love shopping. Do you take me with you ? Can I accompany you ?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Easy peasy. Last night there were approximately 48 posts from 12h to the 11h mark. Soooo I say we will reach 100 000 in about 6 hours ( an hour extra because normally people are not on around the same time as me) So my time is now 14.59 so it will be 22.59 SA time for post 100 000. That is my prediction. [emoji1]



And so you can go to bed one minute earlier


----------



## DE42

Morning everyone.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Can you sleep at work?


Sleep at work ????


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone.


GOOD MORNING Dan.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> This is a better version.


I got the Lyrics wrong too. Oh well. Must have been the broken telephone effect.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> So much snow ! Good afternoon Lena.



Good afternoon, Bee! Hope it starts going back wherever it came from before long...


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Rain? Here’s what we woke up to:
> 
> View attachment 232483
> 
> (This used to be a maternity hospital; now a private retirement home.)
> 
> View attachment 232484
> 
> (The 1000-year-old Cathedral, significantly extended and turned from Catholic to Lutheran over the years.)
> 
> View attachment 232485
> 
> (The arch on top is a bridge between the bishop’s house and the Cathedral. You don’t expect the guy to go outside and brave the Danish weather just to go to work! The sign on the left says, “Cycling isn’t permitted.” Obviously.)



OMG!!! That is SO BEAUTIFUL!!![emoji7]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone.


Good Morning Dan. Getting ready for school and work?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A bluet-it has started checking out our nest box
> 
> Last year one slept in it all summer and treated it like a bachelor pad. We hope for a family moving in this year
> 
> View attachment 232486



Oh, SO cool!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello, good morning or good afternoon my lovely roommates !
> Today I have a little riddle for you. What do you think in which country these pics below are taken ?
> Maybe England .... or ???
> an old castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a church



I tried to cheat and read the car plate or the name of the Strasse in the second pic, but it didn’t work. :/


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Then Germany?


YES ! You got it. That goes qiuick ! 10 points for you.
It is in my hometown.
Here is a link to that side
https://www.google.de/search?q=hard...4#imgdii=6I0nswPUQrqPUM:&imgrc=TJNJ0ToT0JXuxM:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This is a better version.



Restricted content — whatever it was that you wanted me to open


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I tried to cheat and read the car plate or the name of the Strasse in the second pic, but it didn’t work. :/


That will teach you for trying to cheat.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> YES ! You got it. That goes qiuick ! 10 points for you.
> It is in my hometown.
> Here is a link to that side
> https://www.google.de/search?q=hard...4#imgdii=6I0nswPUQrqPUM:&imgrc=TJNJ0ToT0JXuxM:


Yayyy.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh my word far too many flavours



GOOD LORD!!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> FINE ! I love shopping. Do you take me with you ? Can I accompany you ?



Sure. Where shall we go — Aldi or Lidl?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sleep at work ????



Yes? Anything wrong with that?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone.



Morning, Dan! We’re on the express train to 100,000...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You should say - " Can I tickle them with a penguins feather..." The word giggle is the reaction you get when you are tickled.


Oh yes, I forgot. Now you make me chuckle ...
First tickle then giggle and chuckle


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes? Anything wrong with that?


Noo Not in your breaks


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! That is SO BEAUTIFUL!!![emoji7]



Thank you, Bea!  How are you all?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Restricted content — whatever it was that you wanted me to open


Really, Wow. Who would have thought. It is an old song so should not be restricted.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That will teach you for trying to cheat.



 Shall I head directly to the naughty step?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Noo Not in your breaks



Ah, not in the breaks, of course. Point taken.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Really, Wow. Who would have thought. It is an old song so should not be restricted.



Might be copyright issues :/


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> So what would they have tasted like? Old leather?


https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/what-did-dinosaur-taste-like-28428/#my2x5C47vlxyAJYV.03


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, I forgot. Now you make me chuckle ...
> First tickle then giggle and chuckle


Now you got it!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot...
> Happy International Women's Day, roommates (to whom it may concern)!
> View attachment 232487


Happy I. Women`s day from me too


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Shall I head directly to the naughty step?


Naaa, you get a pass this time.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Of course you like this one. It has country road in it.


Yes ! John Denver !


----------



## CarolM

okay. Will chat later. It is home time, fetch son go to shops and then soaking Rue and feeding other pets etc. Not until later.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Bea!  How are you all?


We're all doing great, thanks! 

I discovered the ghost shrimp are stealing Jacques' salmon from right under her nose! I dropped in about 4 pieces and saw her eat 1 or 2. Then one of the pieces appeared to start walking away all by itself- I looked closer and saw a ghost shrimp had lifted it up and  was carrying it off!!!!! Two days later I found a piece of salmon at the far end of her tank- obviously dragged there by the shrimp.
Today I tried hand feeding her- i know it's risky since she snaps up her food, but I know for SURE she got 3 pieces!!!!!!

Busy day for me: a friend and I are baking and decorating a cake for a competition fund raiser which will be on Saturday! Last year we made a realistic looking book, and got 2nd place! And it sold for $100!
I'll post pictures of our creation once we're done: I'm baking and freezing 2 cakes today, and she'll come over tomorrow to do the sculpting and most of the creative work. She is a professional chef!!!!!!! 
Not see you all later!!!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Dan. Getting ready for school and work?


It's spring break so no school. But I do have work.


----------



## DE42

2 hours to meet my predicted time lol


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Bee! Hope it starts going back wherever it came from before long...


No, you are wrong. The snow is not from me. only a little bit maybe ....


----------



## DE42

To all the women. Happy international woman's day.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! That is SO BEAUTIFUL!!![emoji7]


Good morning Bea ! All okay ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Happy I. Women`s day from me too



 No emoji posts, I know. But all I can say is:  !!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> To all the women. Happy international woman's day.
> View attachment 232501


Thank you Dan. They are beautiful. I love red roses.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> No emoji posts, I know. But all I can say is:  !!!


That is no emoji post. It`s me ! I did some changes the last days....


----------



## DE42

Well we are less that 200 post away. Do you think we will hit it before Adam gets back?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> We're all doing great, thanks!
> 
> I discovered the ghost shrimp are stealing Jacques' salmon from right under her nose! I dropped in about 4 pieces and saw her eat 1 or 2. Then one of the pieces appeared to start walking away all by itself- I looked closer and saw a ghost shrimp had lifted it up and  was carrying it off!!!!! Two days later I found a piece of salmon at the far end of her tank- obviously dragged there by the shrimp.
> Today I tried hand feeding her- i know it's risky since she snaps up her food, but I know for SURE she got 3 pieces!!!!!!
> 
> Busy day for me: a friend and I are baking and decorating a cake for a competition fund raiser which will be on Saturday! Last year we made a realistic looking book, and got 2nd place! And it sold for $100!
> I'll post pictures of our creation once we're done: I'm baking and freezing 2 cakes today, and she'll come over tomorrow to do the sculpting and most of the creative work. She is a professional chef!!!!!!!
> Not see you all later!!!



You’re so talented, Bea! I’m sure last year’s cake was worth every cent. Good luck with this year’s creation!
(The ghost shrimp are terribly naughty. Might they be related to meerkats?)


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, you are wrong. The snow is not from me. only a little bit maybe ....



So you’ll get only a little bit back


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sure. Where shall we go — Aldi or Lidl?


Ohhh, I thought we will go shopping. Not buying food. That is boring.
But when it must be: I will prefer Aldi.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Shall I head directly to the naughty step?


No, not today ! Please stay with us here.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ohhh, I thought we will go shopping. Not buying food. That is boring.
> But when it must be: I will prefer Aldi.



That’s what I usually mean by shopping, sorry! I like to choose my apples, yoghurt, and meat. Lidl has some clothes on sale, designed by Heidi Klum, if that makes it any better...


----------



## DE42

Saw an add of someone wanting to trade a fly river turtle. The tank it was an was WAY WAY way too small for it. Made me sad. I'd LOVE to have one but I know I can't take proper care of one and it kills me to see one that is in those conditions.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello, good morning or good afternoon my lovely roommates !
> Today I have a little riddle for you. What do you think in which country these pics below are taken ?
> Maybe England .... or ???
> an old castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a church



The castle looks British, but the church looks Germanic. Are these local to you in Hardegsen by any chance?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Easy peasy. Last night there were approximately 48 posts from 12h to the 11h mark. Soooo I say we will reach 100 000 in about 6 hours ( an hour extra because normally people are not on around the same time as me) So my time is now 14.59 so it will be 22.59 SA time for post 100 000. That is my prediction. [emoji1]


Again, you get a little prize if you are exactly right, to the minute.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!! That is SO BEAUTIFUL!!![emoji7]



Mooz’s bucket is now the size of a swimming pool


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Again, you get a little prize if you are exactly right, to the minute.


Hi Adam! Welcome back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> See the day is already going by quickly.


Not for me, it's dragging terribly. 
Another one due in 35 minutes and this one will be here pretty much on time.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> We're all doing great, thanks!
> 
> I discovered the ghost shrimp are stealing Jacques' salmon from right under her nose! I dropped in about 4 pieces and saw her eat 1 or 2. Then one of the pieces appeared to start walking away all by itself- I looked closer and saw a ghost shrimp had lifted it up and  was carrying it off!!!!! Two days later I found a piece of salmon at the far end of her tank- obviously dragged there by the shrimp.
> Today I tried hand feeding her- i know it's risky since she snaps up her food, but I know for SURE she got 3 pieces!!!!!!


Oh Jacques! You need to be more assertive my love [emoji23]


> Busy day for me: a friend and I are baking and decorating a cake for a competition fund raiser which will be on Saturday! Last year we made a realistic looking book, and got 2nd place! And it sold for $100!
> I'll post pictures of our creation once we're done: I'm baking and freezing 2 cakes today, and she'll come over tomorrow to do the sculpting and most of the creative work. She is a professional chef!!!!!!!
> Not see you all later!!!



Oooh. That sounds very gooood


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> So the Russian tortoises are a little bit like chameleons. Adapted with their colors to their environment.


Chameleons change colour based on their mood, not to match their environment. 
True fact!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello, good morning or good afternoon my lovely roommates !
> Today I have a little riddle for you. What do you think in which country these pics below are taken ?
> Maybe England .... or ???
> an old castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a church


Good afternoon, ccl Bee! 
Bangladesh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> He/she might be a “red”t-it: one step forward, two steps back.
> (Apologies, the post makes a reference to the relatively recent political past in my historical motherland. Am I banned?  )


Nope. 
Not today, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone.


Good morning, Dan! 
Hope we find you well today, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sure. Where shall we go — Aldi or Lidl?


They're both good. 
They sell cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Happy I. Women`s day from me too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> We're all doing great, thanks!
> 
> I discovered the ghost shrimp are stealing Jacques' salmon from right under her nose! I dropped in about 4 pieces and saw her eat 1 or 2. Then one of the pieces appeared to start walking away all by itself- I looked closer and saw a ghost shrimp had lifted it up and  was carrying it off!!!!! Two days later I found a piece of salmon at the far end of her tank- obviously dragged there by the shrimp.
> Today I tried hand feeding her- i know it's risky since she snaps up her food, but I know for SURE she got 3 pieces!!!!!!
> 
> Busy day for me: a friend and I are baking and decorating a cake for a competition fund raiser which will be on Saturday! Last year we made a realistic looking book, and got 2nd place! And it sold for $100!
> I'll post pictures of our creation once we're done: I'm baking and freezing 2 cakes today, and she'll come over tomorrow to do the sculpting and most of the creative work. She is a professional chef!!!!!!!
> Not see you all later!!!


Jacques! 
Don't let the shrimpies bully you! 
But good girl for eating ! 
Looking forward to some cake, Bea, er, i mean the pictures of the cake. What's the cause? Of the fund raiser, that is , not cakes in general. 
Have fun and speak soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> To all the women. Happy international woman's day.
> View attachment 232501


Thank's Dan! (says Tidgy).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Well we are less that 200 post away. Do you think we will hit it before Adam gets back?


My bet is no.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My bet is no.


It was moving fast for a bit lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And everyone has gone as i manage to catch up. 
I have a lesson in a few minutes, but i think I'm free this evening. 
Very exciting, just 145 posts to go


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


My reaction exactly!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My bet is no.


You might be right this time...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And everyone has gone as i manage to catch up.
> I have a lesson in a few minutes, but i think I'm free this evening.
> Very exciting, just 145 posts to go


Oh no, you might just miss it! Send the student away -- tell him he can swim home early today


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has taken part in a company webinar for International Women’s Day. It was presented by a man [emoji849]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, you might just miss it! Send the student away -- tell him he can swim home early today


Tempting, but I always complain of their unreliability, so better not. 
Her ships probably nearly here by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has taken part in a company webinar for International Women’s Day. It was presented by a man [emoji849]



Typical!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Student here! 
Catch you later, Roommates!


----------



## Kristoff

I'll use the opportunity of a quiet time in the CDR to post a few more postcards from my walk this morning, this time taken with a real camera.


Here is a former townhall, which used to be a fire station's watch tower before that, and a prison, and a part of a church even earlier. The church had been demolished some 500 years ago during the Danish Reformation, but you can still see the ruins under the square.


These used to be the stables adjacent to a summer palace; currently a museum of modern art but I haven't visited.


The cathedral from the palace courtyard.


The cathedral from a different angle.


A shortcut to the cathedral from the city park.


A detail of the cathedral. Each king built an extension to the cathedral which would serve as his and his family's burial chamber. Because the architectural styles and tastes changed over time, each new addition could be very different from the rest.


The bishop's bridge I mentioned before. And me doing street photography -- taking pictures of random people.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has taken part in a company webinar for International Women’s Day. It was presented by a man [emoji849]


Happens everywhere!


----------



## DE42

I think we will hit 100,000 before I have to leave for work.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I'll use the opportunity of a quiet time in the CDR to post a few more postcards from my walk this morning, this time taken with a real camera.
> View attachment 232521
> 
> Here is a former townhall, which used to be a fire station's watch tower before that, and a prison, and a part of a church even earlier. The church had been demolished some 500 years ago during the Danish Reformation, but you can still see the ruins under the square.
> View attachment 232522
> 
> These used to be the stables adjacent to a summer palace; currently a museum of modern art but I haven't visited.
> View attachment 232523
> 
> The cathedral from the palace courtyard.
> View attachment 232524
> 
> The cathedral from a different angle.
> View attachment 232525
> 
> A shortcut to the cathedral from the city park.
> View attachment 232526
> 
> A detail of the cathedral. Each king built an extension to the cathedral which would serve as his and his family's burial chamber. Because the architectural styles and tastes changed over time, each new addition could be very different from the rest.
> View attachment 232527
> 
> The bishop's bridge I mentioned before. And me doing street photography -- taking pictures of random people.



Wonderful stuff, just WONDERFUL![emoji7]


----------



## DE42

Walking around in the dark. 
Where did Adam leave that beer and cheese.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I think we will hit 100,000 before I have to leave for work.



What time do you have to go to work?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232529



Depending on one’s definition of “success”, sure


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232529



Btw, I think a Turkish person wrote it - they have the habit of putting the dot over a capital “i” because there are two letters in the Turkish alphabet, one with and one without the dot


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Wonderful stuff, just WONDERFUL![emoji7]



Thank you, Bea!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> What time do you have to go to work?


It's not going to happen. Lol 2:00 EST 
About an hour from now.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Btw, I think a Turkish person wrote it - they have the habit of putting the dot over a capital “i” because there are two letters in the Turkish alphabet, one with and one without the dot


I did not even notice that lol. 

I was just trying to strike up conversation lol


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> We're all doing great, thanks!
> 
> I discovered the ghost shrimp are stealing Jacques' salmon from right under her nose! I dropped in about 4 pieces and saw her eat 1 or 2. Then one of the pieces appeared to start walking away all by itself- I looked closer and saw a ghost shrimp had lifted it up and  was carrying it off!!!!! Two days later I found a piece of salmon at the far end of her tank- obviously dragged there by the shrimp.
> Today I tried hand feeding her- i know it's risky since she snaps up her food, but I know for SURE she got 3 pieces!!!!!!
> 
> Busy day for me: a friend and I are baking and decorating a cake for a competition fund raiser which will be on Saturday! Last year we made a realistic looking book, and got 2nd place! And it sold for $100!
> I'll post pictures of our creation once we're done: I'm baking and freezing 2 cakes today, and she'll come over tomorrow to do the sculpting and most of the creative work. She is a professional chef!!!!!!!
> Not see you all later!!!


Hmm, I can imagine a wandering piece of salmon. That`s why they are called Ghost shrimps. They work like little nasty ghosts. CUTE !!!
I think Jaques is not starving because of her ghostly roommates. You will feed her enough, I know.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well we are less that 200 post away. Do you think we will hit it before Adam gets back?


Who knows ( when h is back )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> So you’ll get only a little bit back


You can keep my little bit in store for the next winter.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> That’s what I usually mean by shopping, sorry! I like to choose my apples, yoghurt, and meat. Lidl has some clothes on sale, designed by Heidi Klum, if that makes it any better...


Design by Heidi Klum ??? Who in the world should wear that ?
You need to be thin as a snake, blind as a mole and have self confidence as .... I don`t know..... to wear these clothes


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Saw an add of someone wanting to trade a fly river turtle. The tank it was an was WAY WAY way too small for it. Made me sad. I'd LOVE to have one but I know I can't take proper care of one and it kills me to see one that is in those conditions.


Why do you think you can`t take proper care of a turtle ?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I'll use the opportunity of a quiet time in the CDR to post a few more postcards from my walk this morning, this time taken with a real camera.
> View attachment 232521
> 
> Here is a former townhall, which used to be a fire station's watch tower before that, and a prison, and a part of a church even earlier. The church had been demolished some 500 years ago during the Danish Reformation, but you can still see the ruins under the square.
> View attachment 232522
> 
> These used to be the stables adjacent to a summer palace; currently a museum of modern art but I haven't visited.
> View attachment 232523
> 
> The cathedral from the palace courtyard.
> View attachment 232524
> 
> The cathedral from a different angle.
> View attachment 232525
> 
> A shortcut to the cathedral from the city park.
> View attachment 232526
> 
> A detail of the cathedral. Each king built an extension to the cathedral which would serve as his and his family's burial chamber. Because the architectural styles and tastes changed over time, each new addition could be very different from the rest.
> View attachment 232527
> 
> The bishop's bridge I mentioned before. And me doing street photography -- taking pictures of random people.


Lovely. Brings back lovely (unsnowy) memories of visiting Roskilde a few years ago


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The castle looks British, but the church looks Germanic. Are these local to you in Hardegsen by any chance?


Yes they are both in my hometown
Here are some more pics


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Why do you think you can`t take proper care of a turtle ?


Of that one. The fly river turtle requirements are different than many of the common kept turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I'll use the opportunity of a quiet time in the CDR to post a few more postcards from my walk this morning, this time taken with a real camera.
> View attachment 232521
> 
> Here is a former townhall, which used to be a fire station's watch tower before that, and a prison, and a part of a church even earlier. The church had been demolished some 500 years ago during the Danish Reformation, but you can still see the ruins under the square.
> View attachment 232522
> 
> These used to be the stables adjacent to a summer palace; currently a museum of modern art but I haven't visited.
> View attachment 232523
> 
> The cathedral from the palace courtyard.
> View attachment 232524
> 
> The cathedral from a different angle.
> View attachment 232525
> 
> A shortcut to the cathedral from the city park.
> View attachment 232526
> 
> A detail of the cathedral. Each king built an extension to the cathedral which would serve as his and his family's burial chamber. Because the architectural styles and tastes changed over time, each new addition could be very different from the rest.
> View attachment 232527
> 
> The bishop's bridge I mentioned before. And me doing street photography -- taking pictures of random people.


A very beautiful place. Quite delightful in many respects.
Though a bit white for my liking. 
Could do with a splash of colour.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Yes they are both in my hometown
> Here are some more pics


I'm enjoying our European postcards. It's great to see other people's localities. So Lena, Sabine and I all live near castles. Anyone else?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Walking around in the dark.
> Where did Adam leave that beer and cheese.


Is there beer in here?
Please tell me if you find any.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who knows ( when h is back )


Me! 
I'm back! 
Finished for the day. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chameleons change colour based on their mood, not to match their environment.
> True fact!


Okay, you are right.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, ccl Bee!
> Bangladesh.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!  You are silly !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Design by Heidi Klum ??? Who in the world should wear that ?
> You need to be thin as a snake, blind as a mole and have self confidence as .... I don`t know..... to wear these clothes


The self confidence of an Adam! 
In fact I fit the bill, and therefore the clothes.
I should buy some.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me!
> I'm back!
> Finished for the day.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait I will telephone one of your students that he must have a lesson this evening !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes they are both in my hometown
> Here are some more pics


Very picturesque, Bee! 
Hence the pictures, I suppose. 
Lots of beautiful countryside too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The self confidence of an Adam!
> In fact I fit the bill, and therefore the clothes.
> I should buy some.







I want to see that !!!! Adam in these clothes. 
Are you blind as a mole ? ( without your glasses, me thinks )


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The self confidence of an Adam!
> In fact I fit the bill, and therefore the clothes.
> I should buy some.



Shall I get something - in case you’re my TORTOISE recipient next round?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wait I will telephone one of your students that he must have a lesson this evening !



You have Adam’s students’ telephone numbers?  Feeds my paranoia...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Typical!


Was it this wo man ?
Conchita Wurst


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You have Adam’s students’ telephone numbers?  Feeds my paranoia...


The big brother google know all ..... 
Feeding your paranoia more and more .


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I'll use the opportunity of a quiet time in the CDR to post a few more postcards from my walk this morning, this time taken with a real camera.
> View attachment 232521
> 
> Here is a former townhall, which used to be a fire station's watch tower before that, and a prison, and a part of a church even earlier. The church had been demolished some 500 years ago during the Danish Reformation, but you can still see the ruins under the square.
> View attachment 232522
> 
> These used to be the stables adjacent to a summer palace; currently a museum of modern art but I haven't visited.
> View attachment 232523
> 
> The cathedral from the palace courtyard.
> View attachment 232524
> 
> The cathedral from a different angle.
> View attachment 232525
> 
> A shortcut to the cathedral from the city park.
> View attachment 232526
> 
> A detail of the cathedral. Each king built an extension to the cathedral which would serve as his and his family's burial chamber. Because the architectural styles and tastes changed over time, each new addition could be very different from the rest.
> View attachment 232527
> 
> The bishop's bridge I mentioned before. And me doing street photography -- taking pictures of random people.


Beautiful postcards Lena. I love them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'm enjoying our European postcards. It's great to see other people's localities. So Lena, Sabine and I all live near castles. Anyone else?


Yup.

The Borj Sud, or South Tower built by the French to watch over the troublesome medina opposite its twin, the Borj Nord.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> The big brother google know all .....
> Feeding your paranoia more and more .


Google dose know all. Google listens to you. Google know what you look at online. Google wat follows you and tracks you by your phone. Google watches you with its satellite. Google knows what you want before you want it. Google is in your head.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Walking around in the dark.
> Where did Adam leave that beer and cheese.


Oh, Oh, I have a bad thought. I saw a drunken penguin, I think it was Willy a few minutes before. He was walking very strange and singing bad songs... I think he has found the beer.
Naughty penguiuns ! Beer is not for good for you ! I will talk with him later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!  You are silly !


And incorrect, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wait I will telephone one of your students that he must have a lesson this evening !



And very sexist on International Women's Day. Most of my students are female.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Google dose know all. Google listens to you. Google know what you look at online. Google wat follows you and tracks you by your phone. Google watches you with its satellite. Google knows what you want before you want it. Google is in your head.


GET OUT OF IT!!!! GET OUT OF IT !!! GET OUT OF IT !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I want to see that !!!! Adam in these clothes.
> Are you blind as a mole ? ( without your glasses, me thinks )


I left my ordinary glasses on a coach in Spain and now only have close up or long distance ones. 
So wandering around half blind most of the time.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And incorrect, it seems.


Zero points !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Shall I get something - in case you’re my TORTOISE recipient next round?


Oooooooohhhh!!!!! Yes, please!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I left my ordinary glasses on a coach in Spain and now only have close up or long distance ones.
> So wandering around half blind most of the time.


I call you my little grey mole the next time. Should I ??? Btw. I love moles very much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Zero points !


As usual.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I want to see that !!!! Adam in these clothes.
> Are you blind as a mole ? ( without your glasses, me thinks )



In the UK we say “Blind as a bat”. I think the German version is more accurate


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Of that one. The fly river turtle requirements are different than many of the common kept turtles.


Okay. I understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I call you my little grey mole the next time. Should I ??? Btw. I love moles very much.


I liked Moley in "Wind In The Willows."
So that's fine.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> 
> The Borj Sud, or South Tower built by the French to watch over the troublesome medina opposite its twin, the Borj Nord.
> View attachment 232546



Fab!


----------



## JoesMum

I’ve just been listening to the new Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy series on BBC Radio 4. 

Nice touch to cast Physicist Prof Stephen Hawking as The Guide Mk II 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09th4hf


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’ve just been listening to the new Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy series on BBC Radio 4.
> 
> Nice touch to cast Physicist Prof Stephen Hawking as The Guide Mk II
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09th4hf


Ooooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
How interesting. 
Douglas Adam's was busy with this during his time as script editor for Doctor Who!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very picturesque, Bee!
> Hence the pictures, I suppose.
> Lots of beautiful countryside too.


Thank you. My hometown is surrounded with lot of forrest and meadows and fields. It is small. Only 8000 people live here.
Can you see the castle on this pic ?
I can.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> In the UK we say “Blind as a bat”. I think the German version is more accurate


Yes. To be as blind as a bat is more a praise, I think.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And very sexist on International Women's Day. Most of my students are female.


Typical ! You have a huge spell on females, me thinks.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> We're all doing great, thanks!
> 
> I discovered the ghost shrimp are stealing Jacques' salmon from right under her nose! I dropped in about 4 pieces and saw her eat 1 or 2. Then one of the pieces appeared to start walking away all by itself- I looked closer and saw a ghost shrimp had lifted it up and  was carrying it off!!!!! Two days later I found a piece of salmon at the far end of her tank- obviously dragged there by the shrimp.
> Today I tried hand feeding her- i know it's risky since she snaps up her food, but I know for SURE she got 3 pieces!!!!!!
> 
> Busy day for me: a friend and I are baking and decorating a cake for a competition fund raiser which will be on Saturday! Last year we made a realistic looking book, and got 2nd place! And it sold for $100!
> I'll post pictures of our creation once we're done: I'm baking and freezing 2 cakes today, and she'll come over tomorrow to do the sculpting and most of the creative work. She is a professional chef!!!!!!!
> Not see you all later!!!


Good luck. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's spring break so no school. But I do have work.


At least thats something.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No emoji posts, I know. But all I can say is:  !!!


I was too scared to comment.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re so talented, Bea! I’m sure last year’s cake was worth every cent. Good luck with this year’s creation!
> (The ghost shrimp are terribly naughty. Might they be related to meerkats?)


Hmmm. I think they are in cahoots with the Meerkat.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Saw an add of someone wanting to trade a fly river turtle. The tank it was an was WAY WAY way too small for it. Made me sad. I'd LOVE to have one but I know I can't take proper care of one and it kills me to see one that is in those conditions.


Shame that is sad.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Again, you get a little prize if you are exactly right, to the minute.


Lol. I have another hour and 29 minutes to go.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mooz’s bucket is now the size of a swimming pool


Whahaha. I want to read her bucket list. I think it will be interesting and have a few interesting things on it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The big brother google know all .....
> Feeding your paranoia more and more .



Yep. My phone had been recording the number of steps I took each day since its activation without me knowing


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for me, it's dragging terribly.
> Another one due in 35 minutes and this one will be here pretty much on time.


Well my day has been far too quick.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful postcards Lena. I love them.



Thank you, Bee! Please feel free to visit


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank's Dan! (says Tidgy).


What about Wifey?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, Oh, I have a bad thought. I saw a drunken penguin, I think it was Willy a few minutes before. He was walking very strange and singing bad songs... I think he has found the beer.
> Naughty penguiuns ! Beer is not for good for you ! I will talk with him later.



And that’s how they come up with bars’ names - “The Drunken Penguin”


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My bet is no.


That is a pretty safe bet considering you have a good idea of where Adam is.


----------



## Bee62

I think we should do a little bit of exercises for the great event today.


*Step one:*
Put your hands in the air:







*Step two:*
Jump up and down





*Step three:*
Make the Laola-wave:













*
Step four:*
Make it double














Come on boys and girls !





Oh, oh.... bad body condition ?































poor roomies:


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has taken part in a company webinar for International Women’s Day. It was presented by a man [emoji849]


Whahaha. Very brave man.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooooohhhh!!!!! Yes, please!



Really? 
Um, sure...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I'll use the opportunity of a quiet time in the CDR to post a few more postcards from my walk this morning, this time taken with a real camera.
> View attachment 232521
> 
> Here is a former townhall, which used to be a fire station's watch tower before that, and a prison, and a part of a church even earlier. The church had been demolished some 500 years ago during the Danish Reformation, but you can still see the ruins under the square.
> View attachment 232522
> 
> These used to be the stables adjacent to a summer palace; currently a museum of modern art but I haven't visited.
> View attachment 232523
> 
> The cathedral from the palace courtyard.
> View attachment 232524
> 
> The cathedral from a different angle.
> View attachment 232525
> 
> A shortcut to the cathedral from the city park.
> View attachment 232526
> 
> A detail of the cathedral. Each king built an extension to the cathedral which would serve as his and his family's burial chamber. Because the architectural styles and tastes changed over time, each new addition could be very different from the rest.
> View attachment 232527
> 
> The bishop's bridge I mentioned before. And me doing street photography -- taking pictures of random people.


You are quite a talented photographer. Lovely pictures.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Walking around in the dark.
> Where did Adam leave that beer and cheese.


By the crackers.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I was too scared to comment.



I failed to suppress a shriek [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yep. My phone had been recording the number of steps I took each day since its activation without me knowing


I would get rid of that phone. The next time it will count the calories you are eating each day and adress reproaches that you eat too much !


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I have another hour and 29 minutes to go.



You _might_ go to bed early tonight


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Btw, I think a Turkish person wrote it - they have the habit of putting the dot over a capital “i” because there are two letters in the Turkish alphabet, one with and one without the dot


Very interesting fact. When i write with a pen i tend to write in capitals and small letters. That is some words will be all capital others small letters. Probably means that i have a split personality.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What about Wifey?



Good catch!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Bee! Please feel free to visit


I have no animal sitter ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And that’s how they come up with bars’ names - “The Drunken Penguin”


Exactly !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I have no animal sitter ....



Somebody wanted to visit Germany.  Was it Dan @DE42?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes they are both in my hometown
> Here are some more pics


I saw some of those on the link you shared.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Somebody wanted to visit Germany.  Was it Dan @DE42?


Noo ! It was *YOU !* You are welcome. Let`s talk about when it is summer. Okay ?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Of that one. The fly river turtle requirements are different than many of the common kept turtles.


So what are the requirements?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A very beautiful place. Quite delightful in many respects.
> Though a bit white for my liking.
> Could do with a splash of colour.


I actually like the white. Here is just brown[emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Noo ! It was *YOU !* You are welcome. Let`s talk about when it is summer. Okay ?



Oops. Well, I miss animals of all kinds, so a home exchange? Sure! Let’s talk!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I'm enjoying our European postcards. It's great to see other people's localities. So Lena, Sabine and I all live near castles. Anyone else?


There is the castle in the city.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I actually like the white. Here is just brown[emoji22]



Hope you’ll get plenty of green before long...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You are quite a talented photographer. Lovely pictures.


Lena is more than only talented. I think she is a profi !


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> There is the castle in the city.


Here is the link
https://g.co/kgs/Z85MTD


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is there beer in here?
> Please tell me if you find any.


I saw it by the crackers.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me!
> I'm back!
> Finished for the day.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yayyyy


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are quite a talented photographer. Lovely pictures.



Thank you, Carol! Almost missed it. xx


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The self confidence of an Adam!
> In fact I fit the bill, and therefore the clothes.
> I should buy some.


If you are fashion conscious


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Lena is more than only talented. I think she is a profi !



Thank you. I’m a serious amateur but I’d like to be a profi when I grow up.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Was it this wo man ?
> Conchita Wurst


Did you Photoshop it yourself?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Here is the link
> https://g.co/kgs/Z85MTD



Beautiful name


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> 
> The Borj Sud, or South Tower built by the French to watch over the troublesome medina opposite its twin, the Borj Nord.
> View attachment 232546


It seems we all have castles. Now we need to stay in them.....[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Green tea?
> Interesting, I must go and look at their website as well.
> Planning on jumping in on post 100,000?



IDK if I can. I'm not much without emojis and single word posts.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Did you Photoshop it yourself?



An Austrian (?) singer who won the Eurovision a couple of years back. For folks outside this region, the Eurovision is a horrible song contest religiously followed by the entire Europe, even me sometimes


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, Oh, I have a bad thought. I saw a drunken penguin, I think it was Willy a few minutes before. He was walking very strange and singing bad songs... I think he has found the beer.
> Naughty penguiuns ! Beer is not for good for you ! I will talk with him later.


Why only later. It is always better to get the talk over with.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It seems we all have castles. Now we need to stay in them.....[emoji1] [emoji1]



Except roommates in the US. I do remember King’s City, Missouri, though...


----------



## jaizei

Kristoff said:


> An Austrian (?) singer who won the Eurovision a couple of years back. For folks outside this region, the Eurovision is a horrible song contest religiously followed by the entire Europe, even me sometimes



And includes... Australia


----------



## Kristoff

jaizei said:


> IDK if I can. I'm not much without emojis and single word posts.



Not impossible, clearly


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I left my ordinary glasses on a coach in Spain and now only have close up or long distance ones.
> So wandering around half blind most of the time.


Sometimes that is the best because you don't have to see it all.


----------



## Kristoff

jaizei said:


> And includes... Australia



And Israel


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> In the UK we say “Blind as a bat”. I think the German version is more accurate


We also say Blind as a bat. Or as my family say "Carol"[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Did Adam go out to get champagne?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. My hometown is surrounded with lot of forrest and meadows and fields. It is small. Only 8000 people live here.
> Can you see the castle on this pic ?
> I can.


I think I can too. It is the one with the square brick wall surrounding just the one building[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep. My phone had been recording the number of steps I took each day since its activation without me knowing


That is a good way to see how much exercise you do.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And that’s how they come up with bars’ names - “The Drunken Penguin”


There most probably is a bar somewhere with that exact name.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think we should do a little bit of exercises for the great event today.
> 
> 
> *Step one:*
> Put your hands in the air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step two:*
> Jump up and down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step three:*
> Make the Laola-wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step four:*
> Make it double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on boys and girls !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, oh.... bad body condition ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor roomies:


Are you trying to distract us so we can't type? [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## DE42

At work now. I may miss it.


----------



## DE42

Oh it's close lol


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is a good way to see how much exercise you do.



Or a good way to track somebody’s movements and routines. Which may or may not be harmless


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> Are you trying to distract us so we can't type? [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Or trying to fill the void left by Richard Simmons


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I failed to suppress a shriek [emoji23]


Lol. Okay you beat me there. But I did raise the eyebrows. Then looked at the picture with a confused look on my face.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> By the crackers.


Thanks I'll look.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> There most probably is a bar somewhere with that exact name.



If not, we should tell the One-legged Pirate to open one here.


----------



## jaizei

Kristoff said:


> Or a good way to track somebody’s movements and routines. Which may or may not be harmless



It is helpful, remembering what I've done on certain days if I've gotten too busy to keep track.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Somebody wanted to visit Germany.  Was it Dan @DE42?


Yes I did. : )
One of the several places I'd like to go.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You _might_ go to bed early tonight


Yip. It is very possible. I don't mind.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> At work now. I may miss it.



Ah, I hope it comes at a downtime at work


----------



## jaizei

:lol Adam might miss it too smh


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good catch!


I do sometimes pay attention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. My hometown is surrounded with lot of forrest and meadows and fields. It is small. Only 8000 people live here.
> Can you see the castle on this pic ?
> I can.


No, I can't. 
Not even with my close up glasses on.
You're just being mean to half-blind moles.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> So what are the requirements?


Lots and lots of moving water from what I gather. That is the main one anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Somebody wanted to visit Germany.  Was it Dan @DE42?


Whahaha. Are you offering Dans services? And does he know this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Typical ! You have a huge spell on females, me thinks.


I bosh them on the head and drag them in.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Are you offering Dans services? And does he know this?



Just a hint. Hint hint


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bosh them on the head and drag them in.




Have you done a dna test?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you’ll get plenty of green before long...


Thank you. Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Lena is more than only talented. I think she is a profi !


Whats a profi...?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Are you offering Dans services? And does he know this?


Lol I'm flattered really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I think they are in cahoots with the Meerkat.


They were before, weren't they, If I recall correctly?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Carol! Almost missed it. xx


Do you do photography for a living?


----------



## DE42

Ok number 100,000
Ok not quite. Oh well.


----------



## jaizei

DE42 said:


> Ok number 100,000




so close. hahaha


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whats a profi...?



Professional


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I want to read her bucket list. I think it will be interesting and have a few interesting things on it.


Name a place. 
It's on the list.


----------



## jaizei

Ive been double posting so much so if that happens such a let down


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. I’m a serious amateur but I’d like to be a profi when I grow up.


Oh wait!! Is a profi short for professional. Lol a bit blonde on that one. Hee hee


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name a place.
> It's on the list.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you do photography for a living?



No. But I’d like to.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name a place.
> It's on the list.


Congratulations!!!!!!! I hoped you would win


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep. My phone had been recording the number of steps I took each day since its activation without me knowing


wifey wants to strap her phone to Tidgy so she can measure how far she walks in a day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> An Austrian (?) singer who won the Eurovision a couple of years back. For folks outside this region, the Eurovision is a horrible song contest religiously followed by the entire Europe, even me sometimes


Oh okay. Dont really watch tv much anymore. Especially now that i am talking so much on the CDR


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What about Wifey?


She thinks it's a silly thing.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh okay. Dont really watch tv much anymore. Especially now that i am talking so much on the CDR



Much better quality


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Except roommates in the US. I do remember King’s City, Missouri, though...


Hmmmm. We need pics. I wouldn't mind staying in buckingham palace and riding in a carraige waving to the crowds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is a pretty safe bet considering you have a good idea of where Adam is.


Good point. 
Well made.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And Israel


Are we now down to two words. And we are now very close. Lena get ready with that pic of the fireworks.


----------



## DE42

Well I hate too but I got to get back to work. Save me a piece of cheese cake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think we should do a little bit of exercises for the great event today.
> 
> 
> *Step one:*
> Put your hands in the air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step two:*
> Jump up and down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Step three:*
> Make the Laola-wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Step four:*
> Make it double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on boys and girls !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, oh.... bad body condition ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor roomies:


And that has tired me out _and _made me dizzy. 
Just looking at it, not doing any of it of course.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did Adam go out to get champagne?


30 to go. And maybe he is giving us a chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> By the crackers.


Nuts.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> At work now. I may miss it.


Oh no. I wondered where you had gone too?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> 30 to go. And maybe he is giving us a chance.



Strange. I thought we already got there...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Or a good way to track somebody’s movements and routines. Which may or may not be harmless


Hmmm. Spy on hubby and make sure he is working....


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Did you Photoshop it yourself?


That's not a photoshop. Conchita won the Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Or trying to fill the void left by Richard Simmons


Nope not going to google Richard Simmons. Will have to do that later.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks I'll look.


Sabine mentioned something about Willy walking by a bit intoxicated so maybe he found it first.


----------



## JoesMum

And the 100k winner is Lena @Kristoff! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji322][emoji898][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If not, we should tell the One-legged Pirate to open one here.


Ooooh. Good idea. Then we call all sing songs about thw drunken sailor. And have a nice chat and a drink after work.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> IDK if I can. I'm not much without emojis and single word posts.


Well, you are welcome if you do get it. 
I'm replying to all the posts in sequence, so am still unaware who has won!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> An Austrian (?) singer who won the Eurovision a couple of years back. For folks outside this region, the Eurovision is a horrible song contest religiously followed by the entire Europe, even me sometimes


It's so bad it can be funny.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> It is helpful, remembering what I've done on certain days if I've gotten too busy to keep track.


I tend to forget what i did 10 seconds ago so that won't be much help anyway.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> [emoji38] Adam might miss it too smh


I am sure he is lurking. Lurk lurk Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> And includes... Australia


Morocco was in it once, too.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> And the 100k winner is Lena @Kristoff! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji322][emoji898][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And Israel


Well they can hardly play in the Arab version. 
I think they would get very few points.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Lots and lots of moving water from what I gather. That is the main one anyway.


Okay I can then see how that would be difficult. Although an aquarium setup would have moving water if you had a pump etc.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And the 100k winner is Lena @Kristoff! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji322][emoji898][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]



That’s what I see on my phone, but the computer shows Adam at 100000. 


Computer:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I actually like the white. Here is just brown[emoji22]


But you are living near a beautiful beach. I love your beach pics soo much.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bosh them on the head and drag them in.


Now I am picturing you wearing animal skins and a big bat.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful name


Indeed !


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Have you done a dna test?


What would the dna test say or be for?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Did Adam go out to get champagne?


Just carrying on as normal, as i said I would. 
Made coffee, had some cheese, replied to a couple of e-mails and PMs here and on the Fossil Forum and let the Cold Dark Room decide.


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> What would the dna test say or be for?



Find out how much neanderthal he had in him


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Lol I'm flattered really.


Well as long as you are happy. We could always do a round robin.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They were before, weren't they, If I recall correctly?


Totally. All against poor Jacques.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Did you Photoshop it yourself?


No. Google the name "Chonchita Wurst" and you will know that it is not me.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Name a place.
> It's on the list.


Well done Adam you are officially number 100000. Actually only right as you are also post number 1. [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> There most probably is a bar somewhere with that exact name.


Yep, but it's closed down. 
https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-drunken-penguin-atlanta


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Are we now down to two words. And we are now very close. Lena get ready with that pic of the fireworks.





Boy, we do talk, don’t we?


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Ive been double posting so much so if that happens such a let down


Lol. I can go back to one word posts again if i want.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No. But I’d like to.


Well I think you would be good at it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> That’s what I see on my phone, but the computer shows Adam at 100000.
> View attachment 232553
> 
> Computer:
> View attachment 232554



How interesting. I just tried the ios app and that says it’s Lena like the Android app



The browser version on my Android tablet shows Adam too


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I can go back to one word posts again if i want.



Yay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> If not, we should tell the One-legged Pirate to open one here.


I don't think we have any. 
I should have thought of that before.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey wants to strap her phone to Tidgy so she can measure how far she walks in a day.


That is not a bad idea. That is if Tidgy does not mind.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She thinks it's a silly thing.


Ahhh. We actually celebrate womans day on the 9th August. The best part is that it is a public holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> :lol Adam might miss it too smh


If I did, it's fine, I think i was posting when it happened so it may even be me!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Much better quality


I agree.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> How interesting. I just tried the ios app and that says it’s Lena like the Android app
> View attachment 232556
> 
> 
> The browser version on my Android tablet shows Adam too



We probably posted at the same time. But Adam deserves the prize, no doubt about that.


----------



## CarolM

Are these posts repeating ? Wasn't this post number 100000? It now reads #100024


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ahhh. We actually celebrate womans day on the 9th August. The best part is that it is a public holiday.



How interesting. The 8th March is about the only holiday I care about. Husband got me and daughter some roses


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Are these posts repeating ? Wasn't this post number 100000? It now reads #100024



Yours currently was 100080. We’ve crossed the Rubicon.  I mean, we did it!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I hate too but I got to get back to work. Save me a piece of cheese cake.


Yummy. I love cheese cake.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nuts.


Ice


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Strange. I thought we already got there...


Yes you had. But i was still catching up. Lol


----------



## Kristoff

jaizei said:


> Find out how much neanderthal he had in him



Please don’t say a word again Neanderthals. I did the DNA test and have a way higher percentage than most people


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Or trying to fill the void left by Richard Simmons


Well done, Cameron, you win, thought yo'd pull some sort of stunt. 
Job done, I'm finished and have now left the forum
BYE !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And the 100k winner is Lena @Kristoff! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji322][emoji898][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


Oh. Well done Lena. My phone showed Adam at 100000. But then it also repeated a few posts. I think I need to go to sleep. I am seeing things now.


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> Are these posts repeating ? Wasn't this post number 100000? It now reads #100024



I double posted earlier 99961 and deleted it . I thought that the app was still counting it and was moving the deleted post out of the thread but it did something else. I think some of the previous double posts are counting. I'll get it back to where it was.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Okay I can then see how that would be difficult. Although an aquarium setup would have moving water if you had a pump etc.


It's the size of the aquarium.
"For adults, minimum 200 gallon tank (mine’s 7’x2’x2’), and much larger preferred. In the minimum, the turtle may have to tuck its head in to sit facing forward! A proper enclosure could weigh a few tons, so planning must include flooring capable of supporting it. Aquariums in this size range will be acrylic. Don’t count on your turtle staying under 35 cm SCL."
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/caresheet-fly_river_turtle.htm


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And the 100k winner is Lena @Kristoff! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji322][emoji898][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


I can't remember. But in case i didn't WELL DONE LENA. Yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, Cameron, you win, thought yo'd pull some sort of stunt.
> Job done, I'm finished and have now left the forum
> BYE !



No its you. Thats just a glitch.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ooooh. Good idea. Then we call all sing songs about thw drunken sailor. And have a nice chat and a drink after work.


Yup. Definitly need to go to sleep. Too many errors popping up.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh. Well done Lena. My phone showed Adam at 100000. But then it also repeated a few posts. I think I need to go to sleep. I am seeing things now.



Sleep well. I’m going to read and sleep soon too. It’s still not clear about the exact 100,000th post, so no worries [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s what I see on my phone, but the computer shows Adam at 100000.
> View attachment 232553
> 
> Computer:
> View attachment 232554


My phone shows Adam at 100000. So moderators will need to double check. Linda aren't you a moderator?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But you are living near a beautiful beach. I love your beach pics soo much.


Oops forgot about that.


----------



## Kristoff

And now it shows @jaizei 
Lots of cake tomorrow, I think


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Find out how much neanderthal he had in him


Ooohhhh. Right. Very slow tonight.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No. Google the name "Chonchita Wurst" and you will know that it is not me.


I believe you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, but it's closed down.
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-drunken-penguin-atlanta


Ha ha knew it!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 232555
> 
> Boy, we do talk, don’t we?


Yip. I am still trying to catch up. But I think I am going to have to do that tomorrow. As I cannot seem to get to the point of being alk caught up. I am always 4 pages behind on my phone.[emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How interesting. I just tried the ios app and that says it’s Lena like the Android app
> View attachment 232556
> 
> 
> The browser version on my Android tablet shows Adam too


We have two winners.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, Cameron, you win, thought yo'd pull some sort of stunt.
> Job done, I'm finished and have now left the forum
> BYE !



??


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We probably posted at the same time. But Adam deserves the prize, no doubt about that.


Well Adam can give you his prize and Yvonne can give Adam her prize. Problem solved.[emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates. Please leave some cake for us sleepyheads for tomorrow morning.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How interesting. The 8th March is about the only holiday I care about. Husband got me and daughter some roses


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yours currently was 100080. We’ve crossed the Rubicon.  I mean, we did it!


I think we broke it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> My phone shows Adam at 100000. So moderators will need to double check. Linda aren't you a moderator?



Not on TFO 

My opinions only count on EduGeek - The IT Professionals’ Lufeline


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, Cameron, you win, thought yo'd pull some sort of stunt.
> Job done, I'm finished and have now left the forum
> BYE !


Huh. Now i am totally confused.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done, Cameron, you win, thought yo'd pull some sort of stunt.
> Job done, I'm finished and have now left the forum
> BYE !


Typical. The CDR itself has decided to play with us.[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> I double posted earlier 99961 and deleted it . I thought that the app was still counting it and was moving the deleted post out of the thread but it did something else. I think some of the previous double posts are counting. I'll get it back to where it was.


[emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's the size of the aquarium.
> "For adults, minimum 200 gallon tank (mine’s 7’x2’x2’), and much larger preferred. In the minimum, the turtle may have to tuck its head in to sit facing forward! A proper enclosure could weigh a few tons, so planning must include flooring capable of supporting it. Aquariums in this size range will be acrylic. Don’t count on your turtle staying under 35 cm SCL."
> http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/caresheet-fly_river_turtle.htm


Ok. Understand now.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates. Please leave some cake for us sleepyheads for tomorrow morning.


Good night sleep tight. And sweet dreams.


----------



## Kristoff

I can’t see Adam’s post anymore but we know it was there because we have the screenshots. Anyway, really my book+bedtime. I’m running my free kindergarten tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

Yayyy. Finally caught up. Good night and sleep tight all.


----------



## JoesMum

Goodnight Lena and Carol. Sleep well


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Ok. Understand now.


Sorry I was not clear at first lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone watching the upcoming Russian presidential elections?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And the 100k winner is Lena @Kristoff! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji322][emoji898][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy Lena !
Congratulations !


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone watching the upcoming Russian presidential elections?
> 
> View attachment 232563


I did not know there was one to be honest.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone watching the upcoming Russian presidential elections?
> 
> View attachment 232563


Not much point. We know who will win


----------



## JoesMum

I am just off to the station to collect JoesDad and then I shall turn in for the night. Goodnight all


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I am just off to the station to collect JoesDad and then I shall turn in for the night. Goodnight all


Good night


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy Lena !
> Congratulations !


Hmm, I was still catching up when I wrote this and then I came to post 100.000 and it was Adam !
I can go back to this side and it is still Adam.
@Tidgy's Dad You have made the 100.000 post.
Yaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!

EDIT: I am using no APP. I am using a PC or laptop.


----------



## Bee62

* Tidgy's Dad Well-Known Member *
Joined:
Feb 11, 2015
Messages:
44,729
Likes Received:
112,804
Trophy Points:
113
Location:
Fes, Morocco
CarolM said: ↑
Whahaha. I want to read her bucket list. I think it will be interesting and have a few interesting things on it.
Name a place. 
It's on the list. 
Adam
Lover of cheese and tortoises
And wifey.
Tidgy's Dad, Yesterday at 9:16 PM Report Concern
#100000 Unlike Reply


----------



## Bee62

Oh boy, instead of having a "party" and enjoy the 100.00 post, all are gone and it is quiet like a graveyard.
Not amusing....


----------



## Bambam1989

Wow we passed 100000! Congrats Adam


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh boy, instead of having a "party" and enjoy the 100.00 post, all are gone and it is quiet like a graveyard.
> Not amusing....


I'm a work zombie just popping my head in from time to time.


----------



## Momof4

Congratulations to whoever won!! 
My phone said Adam as well! 
I remember when CDR started!! It’s done so well and has so many wonderful people chatting in the dark!!! You guys rock !!!


----------



## DE42

Hey everyone. Anyone lol. 
Just popping in to say hi.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sorry I was not clear at first lol.


Nope not your fault. I am a bit slow lately.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am just off to the station to collect JoesDad and then I shall turn in for the night. Goodnight all


Good night. Although now I should say Good Morning.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh boy, instead of having a "party" and enjoy the 100.00 post, all are gone and it is quiet like a graveyard.
> Not amusing....


It is the end of the work week and we are a little bit tired. Although we did make an effort to at least see the 100000 post in. Sorry had to leave but it was late for me and has been a loooooonnnnnnnngggggggg week.


----------



## DE42

Well I found the champagne or however you say it. Lol. 

Well not champagne but same effect. I hope whoever won has a great gift and enjoys the honor of being the first 100k winner of cdr. Yes first because I believe there will be a second and a third.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> It is the end of the work week and we are a little bit tired. Although we did make an effort to at least see the 100000 post in. Sorry had to leave but it was late for me and has been a loooooonnnnnnnngggggggg week.


Good morning for you then 

It's 1:29 am here.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. I am really tired today. And I need to sort out Rue. I need to change her substrate tonight so I will be rather busy. On that note I found this in Rue's poop does anyone know what it is and how do I sort it out? We don't have Vets here that i know of who have experience with torts. Let me know if you need a clearer picture.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I found the champagne or however you say it. Lol.
> 
> Well not champagne but same effect. I hope whoever won has a great gift and enjoys the honor of being the first 100k winner of cdr. Yes first because I believe there will be a second and a third.


Good prediction. I will second that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good morning for you then
> 
> It's 1:29 am here.


It is 08.35am here. And good morning to you as well.


----------



## CarolM

Got to start working. Just needed to ask about the thing in Rue's poop for help. Will keep checking in for any advice. Thanks.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> It is 08.35am here. And good morning to you as well.


I'll be heading to bed soon.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'll be heading to bed soon.


Well then Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well then Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


Have a good day at work.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Have a good day at work.


Thank you.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. I am really tired today. And I need to sort out Rue. I need to change her substrate tonight so I will be rather busy. On that note I found this in Rue's poop does anyone know what it is and how do I sort it out? We don't have Vets here that i know of who have experience with torts. Let me know if you need a clearer picture.
> View attachment 232595


It looks like a fly of some kind.. Was this in a poop found in the enclosure or directly expelled?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Anyone lol.
> Just popping in to say hi.



Hi Dan. Are you still a work zombie?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well I found the champagne or however you say it. Lol.
> 
> Well not champagne but same effect. I hope whoever won has a great gift and enjoys the honor of being the first 100k winner of cdr. Yes first because I believe there will be a second and a third.



Does it say it comes from France on the label? It might be champagne then. Otherwise, sparkling wine would do.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. I am really tired today. And I need to sort out Rue. I need to change her substrate tonight so I will be rather busy. On that note I found this in Rue's poop does anyone know what it is and how do I sort it out? We don't have Vets here that i know of who have experience with torts. Let me know if you need a clearer picture.
> View attachment 232595



Good morning, Carol!
I can’t make it out. Looks like a fly. Adam and @Yvonne G are good with that kind of thing.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I'll be heading to bed soon.



Oh, that answers my earlier question. Good night, Dan!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The apps are reflecting the browser with Adam at the 100K post 

I understand some moderation may have affected the result which is rather irritating. 

In defence of the mods, they may not have realised the impact.

As a moderator in my other forum, I see all the posts, even the deleted ones. The post and page count I see is completely different to what ordinary members see due to this. 

Being very technically ept, I know this and would have left well alone. However, it is possible... probable even... that the mods had no idea what the impact was going to be. 

It was thoughtless, but probably not malicious.

I propose we consider Lena the winner ... and the Dark Lord also a winner as we wouldn’t have 100,000 posts of friendship without him. 

I am afraid, I am getting increasingly sad as this month progresses. The first anniversary of the death of my next door neighbour yesterday reminded me hard that we will have been without Joe for a year shortly [emoji22]

I hope everyone is around for hugs and to cheer me up.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations to whoever won!!
> My phone said Adam as well!
> I remember when CDR started!! It’s done so well and has so many wonderful people chatting in the dark!!! You guys rock !!!


Hi, Kathy! Your post gives me an idea. How about we all have a bit of a nostalgic weekend and share how we first came to the CDR, or something about our friends here or memorable moments? To celebrate the occasion before @Tidgy's Dad is back and we can pop that champagne? @ZEROPILOT @Moozillion @JoesMum @johnandjade @Bee62 @Bambam1989 @CarolM @Yvonne G @Gillian Moore @JSWallace @DE42 @Killerrookie @AZtortMom @Laura1412 @Linhdan Nguyen @kirsty Johnston @meech008


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The apps are reflecting the browser with Adam at the 100K post
> 
> I understand some moderation may have affected the result which is rather irritating.
> 
> In defence of the mods, they may not have realised the impact.
> 
> As a moderator in my other forum, I see all the posts, even the deleted ones. The post and page count I see is completely different to what ordinary members see due to this.
> 
> Being very technically ept, I know this and would have left well alone. However, it is possible... probable even... that the mods had no idea what the impact was going to be.
> 
> It was thoughtless, but probably not malicious.
> 
> I propose we consider Lena the winner ... and the Dark Lord also a winner as we wouldn’t have 100,000 posts of friendship without him.
> 
> I am afraid, I am getting increasingly sad as this month progresses. The first anniversary of the death of my next door neighbour yesterday reminded me hard that we will have been without Joe for a year shortly [emoji22]
> 
> I hope everyone is around for hugs and to cheer me up.


Good morning, Linda! Another snow storm here. 
I'll be happy to concede as soon as Adam is back - but please don't tell him that. I don't want him to think he won an easy victory. 
Big Joe was important to us all. Thank you so much that you shared the news with me last year over the email, as I had quit the TFO at that time. (As I had to give up my own tortoises, Kristoff and Elsa, because we were about to move.)
Sending you a big hug -- as big as our Joe was.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> I can’t make it out. Looks like a fly. Adam and @Yvonne G are good with that kind of thing.


Good Morning Lena.

Thank you. I put it into a container last night and will try and get a better picture for you all. It is quite small.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It looks like a fly of some kind.. Was this in a poop found in the enclosure or directly expelled?


Directly expelled in Rue's bath. There were bits and pieces of other little black bits. But this was the biggest and most clearest "thing' I saw.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Kathy! Your post gives me an idea. How about we all have a bit of a nostalgic weekend and share how we first came to the CDR, or something about our friends here or memorable moments? To celebrate the occasion before @Tidgy's Dad is back and we can pop that champagne? @ZEROPILOT @Moozillion @JoesMum @johnandjade @Bee62 @Bambam1989 @CarolM @Yvonne G @Gillian Moore @JSWallace @DE42 @Killerrookie @AZtortMom @Laura1412 @Linhdan Nguyen @kirsty Johnston @meech008


What a fabulous idea 

Not to forget @spud’s_mum/@SpudTheTortoise (not sure which ID she’s using now) 

I am sure she would want to join our 100,000 post party [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji324]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> I can’t make it out. Looks like a fly. Adam and @Yvonne G are good with that kind of thing.



I agree. It looks like a fly. I wouldn’t be entirely concerned. It may have arrived after the poop. I doubt it has been through the digestive system


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The apps are reflecting the browser with Adam at the 100K post
> 
> I understand some moderation may have affected the result which is rather irritating.
> 
> In defence of the mods, they may not have realised the impact.
> 
> As a moderator in my other forum, I see all the posts, even the deleted ones. The post and page count I see is completely different to what ordinary members see due to this.
> 
> Being very technically ept, I know this and would have left well alone. However, it is possible... probable even... that the mods had no idea what the impact was going to be.
> 
> It was thoughtless, but probably not malicious.
> 
> I propose we consider Lena the winner ... and the Dark Lord also a winner as we wouldn’t have 100,000 posts of friendship without him.
> 
> I am afraid, I am getting increasingly sad as this month progresses. The first anniversary of the death of my next door neighbour yesterday reminded me hard that we will have been without Joe for a year shortly [emoji22]
> 
> I hope everyone is around for hugs and to cheer me up.


Oh that is so so sad Linda. a VERY BIG ELECTRONIC HUG to you and JoesDad. But remember as long as Joes is never forgotten he will always be around. It is never easy to lose a beloved one, be it a pet or other, they are all part of the family.


----------



## Kristoff

*My journey to the CDR*

In June 2016, back in Turkey, I found a relatively young Greek tortoise - Kristoff - at a parking lot. Not knowing where he came from and thinking my garden would be the perfect place for him, I took him home. Long story short, I ended up on the TFO, reading voraciously about tortoise care. 

Strange, witty, or simply human posts from the CDR often appeared in my timeline, but I didn’t know what it was. 

As I was in Turkey, with no known reptile vets and a very small selection of supplies in pet shops, @Tidgy's Dad and @Gillian Moore shared their experience of dealing with similar limitations. @JoesMum offered a lot of advise as she knew so much about Greek tortoises. They were all CDR “roommates”, but I was too shy to join them.

When we had the calendar photo contest for 2017, I submitted a picture of Kristoff. The votes were very close, and I decided to take cover from the stress in a corner of the CDR. @johnandjade was there every morning, providing a soundtrack for the day. Lyn would come in the evenings to exchange a daily dosage of puns, mainly with Adam and Linda. (Brits! ) @Moozillion would share her pictures of a fancy tea room or some wonderful things she baked, or start new adventures in the strange world of the CDR. @ZEROPILOT was here more regularly. In short, I was hooked before I knew it. 

Thank you, friends. You all made and continue to make this place very special.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I agree. It looks like a fly. I wouldn’t be entirely concerned. It may have arrived after the poop. I doubt it has been through the digestive system


No unfortunately it did come through with Rue's poop. She poop a nice clean one about 5minutes into the bath which I took and and threw away. and then when I looked again she was pooping again. But it was slightly loose not like the one before. and there wre bits of black in it which I have never seen before and the insect/parasite was in it as well. I carefully scooped it out and took a picture then put it into a container and then scooped the other black bits and loose poop into another container. closed them and left them on the table for me to possibly take to a vet for testing. But before I go that route I wanted to get the advice from here first, as I very much doubt that my Vet has any experience with torts. They are more a cat and dog kind of vet.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> No unfortunately it did come through with Rue's poop. She poop a nice clean one about 5minutes into the bath which I took and and threw away. and then when I looked again she was pooping again. But it was slightly loose not like the one before. and there wre bits of black in it which I have never seen before and the insect/parasite was in it as well. I carefully scooped it out and took a picture then put it into a container and then scooped the other black bits and loose poop into another container. closed them and left them on the table for me to possibly take to a vet for testing. But before I go that route I wanted to get the advice from here first, as I very much doubt that my Vet has any experience with torts. They are more a cat and dog kind of vet.


She has been picking up weight and losing weight all at the same time. Last night she weighed 108g before the bath and then 104g after the bath. But what worries me is the fact that for the last week she has not been normal. Instead of going to eat after her bath she has been going straight to sleep. I have upped the temp in her enclosure just in case she needed it, but I have been unsure if her new actions are a result of the changing weather or if something is/was wrong. So I have been monitoring her very closely. Then I saw this last night and am now wondering if these things are what are causing her behaviour change. Sorry if I am sounding like a panicky Mom. But I am really worried and don't want anything to go wrong. Anyway I will be changing her substrate this evening to make sure that whatever is in there will not remain in there.


----------



## CarolM

My journey to the CDR.
I found little Rue (at the time I called her Baby for a lack of a better name) and did alot of research online on how to correctly look after her. I stumbled across TFO and read a few posts and would lurk lurk on it. Then one day, I noticed that Rue's one eye was staying closed and would only open when I gave her a bath with water. So I did some more reading about the compact bulbs and read that they were not good and sometimes caused eye issues. In October 2017 I decided to join the TFO. I would post every now and then and read and read and read. Ask questions etc, but not contribute very much. I then came across the CDR with a post that said it was open and you guys would see who joined. So I took a chance and said Hi. You were all so very welcoming, and silly and it became my haven of peace and silliness ever since. I am totally hooked and really really miss it when I don't get to come on it for a while.
Thank you Adam for starting this wonderful dark room of silliness and fun. And thank you the rest of you for being so very welcome and making me feel totally at home.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> No unfortunately it did come through with Rue's poop. She poop a nice clean one about 5minutes into the bath which I took and and threw away. and then when I looked again she was pooping again. But it was slightly loose not like the one before. and there wre bits of black in it which I have never seen before and the insect/parasite was in it as well. I carefully scooped it out and took a picture then put it into a container and then scooped the other black bits and loose poop into another container. closed them and left them on the table for me to possibly take to a vet for testing. But before I go that route I wanted to get the advice from here first, as I very much doubt that my Vet has any experience with torts. They are more a cat and dog kind of vet.


I doubt she needs a vet visit. She probably ingested it and the exoskeleton didn't get digested. 
A strange occurrence, but not something to worry over..


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I doubt she needs a vet visit. She probably ingested it and the exoskeleton didn't get digested.
> A strange occurrence, but not something to worry over..


Thank you Bambam. I am never sure whether I am panicking over nothing or if it is legit. Thank goodness for this place. This is my go to for all tort issues.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I doubt she needs a vet visit. She probably ingested it and the exoskeleton didn't get digested.
> A strange occurrence, but not something to worry over..



That’s what I think too. But do post a clearer picture just in case.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> She has been picking up weight and losing weight all at the same time. Last night she weighed 108g before the bath and then 104g after the bath. But what worries me is the fact that for the last week she has not been normal. Instead of going to eat after her bath she has been going straight to sleep. I have upped the temp in her enclosure just in case she needed it, but I have been unsure if her new actions are a result of the changing weather or if something is/was wrong. So I have been monitoring her very closely. Then I saw this last night and am now wondering if these things are what are causing her behaviour change. Sorry if I am sounding like a panicky Mom. But I am really worried and don't want anything to go wrong. Anyway I will be changing her substrate this evening to make sure that whatever is in there will not remain in there.



Firstly 4g is neither here nor there. It’s nothing. A pee or a poop easily weighs more than that. What’s more important is that there isn’t steady weight loss and that your tort otherwise has bright eyes and a healthy appetite. You must keep in mind that you are heading for winter and even indoor torts seem to know and become less active and eat less over the winter. 

Try not to weigh your tort more than once a week otherwise there is no hope. Once a fortnight is plenty! Try to do it at roughly the same time of day each time for consistency. First thing in the morning, straight after a soak is good. 

If you suspect parasites then take a fresh poop sample to your vet and get them to look. They’ll look for eggs under the microscope. It’s not unusual and easily treated.


----------



## JoesMum

I’m just off to my physio’s exercise class. My journey to the CDR will follow!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Firstly 4g is neither here nor there. It’s nothing. A pee or a poop easily weighs more than that. What’s more important is that there isn’t steady weight loss and that your tort otherwise has bright eyes and a healthy appetite. You must keep in mind that you are heading for winter and even indoor torts seem to know and become less active and eat less over the winter.
> 
> Try not to weigh your tort more than once a week otherwise there is no hope. Once a fortnight is plenty! Try to do it at roughly the same time of day each time for consistency. First thing in the morning, straight after a soak is good.
> 
> If you suspect parasites then take a fresh poop sample to your vet and get them to look. They’ll look for eggs under the microscope. It’s not unusual and easily treated.


Thank you Linda. Really appreciate the advice. All well noted on the weighing issue. I normally only weigh Rue once a month, but was doing it a little more often while closely monitoring her. But yes I think I am more than likely just stressing myself more by doing that. Okay I will check her poop again tonight and if I don't see anything then I will leave well alone. If I see something again, a fresh poop will be taken to the Vet for them to do a parasite check. I am now going to put this to bed, as I do not want to make today about me anymore as it is the Celebration of 100k posts in the CDR. Yayyy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m just off to my physio’s exercise class. My journey to the CDR will follow!


Enjoy your physio. I hope it is a good session.


----------



## JoesMum

Following on from @Kristoff

*My journey to the CDR*

Back in early 2011 Joe got sick for the first time in nearly 40 years. What appeared to be a URI actually turned out to be one of the many problems caused by excess testosterone. Excess to the point that he gave up eating and drinking, made himself properly sick and couldn’t be hibernated. 

I found TFO and it saw me through a very stressful winter. People helped me realise that it wasn’t my fault and that I wasn’t useless and that actually I had decades of useful experience to share. 

So I stuck around. 

The Brits got a bit of a reputation on the forum for a certain sense of humour that other nationalities didn’t get. They could understand our love of puns and playing with language. We got into trouble once or twice. So Adam founded the CDR as a place where we could play and try not to upset other threads. 

Non Brits joined in the nonsense almost immediately. One or two who didn’t understand us, joined us too and are still here and the rest is history (if you can’t see what I mean  )


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Following on from @Kristoff
> 
> *My journey to the CDR*
> 
> Back in early 2011 Joe got sick for the first time in nearly 40 years. What appeared to be a URI actually turned out to be one of the many problems caused by excess testosterone. Excess to the point that he gave up eating and drinking, made himself properly sick and couldn’t be hibernated.
> 
> I found TFO and it saw me through a very stressful winter. People helped me realise that it wasn’t my fault and that I wasn’t useless and that actually I had decades of useful experience to share.
> 
> So I stuck around.
> 
> The Brits got a bit of a reputation on the forum for a certain sense of humour that other nationalities didn’t get. They could understand our love of puns and playing with language. We got into trouble once or twice. So Adam founded the CDR as a place where we could play and try not to upset other threads.
> 
> Non Brits joined in the nonsense almost immediately. One or two who didn’t understand us, joined us too and are still here and the rest is history (if you can’t see what I mean  )



That should say “They COULDN’T understand” [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That should say “They COULDN’T understand” [emoji849]



We understand. [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

It’s far too quiet in here! The leprechaun and the pirate are in a drunken stupor in corner 3 and even Montgomery is looking the worse for wear. I think they partied too hard [emoji849]

I’ve made a large pot of coffee, but I’ll pop it on the floor by this rather green looking jellyfish as I don’t trust Montgomery’s legs - he’s too wobbly for coffee table duties this morning. I’ll leave some paracetamol and alka-seltzer as well for anyone that needs it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s far too quiet in here! The leprechaun and the pirate are in a drunken stupor in corner 3 and even Montgomery is looking the worse for wear. I think they partied too hard [emoji849]
> 
> I’ve made a large pot of coffee, but I’ll pop it on the floor by this rather green looking jellyfish as I don’t trust Montgomery’s legs - he’s too wobbly for coffee table duties this morning. I’ll leave some paracetamol and alka-seltzer as well for anyone that needs it.



Coffee + paracetamol - just what I needed! Thank you, Linda!  
I have two kids today  Naturally, it’s not going great, but I’m about to get them out and deliver them to the art school. Not see you all later!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s far too quiet in here! The leprechaun and the pirate are in a drunken stupor in corner 3 and even Montgomery is looking the worse for wear. I think they partied too hard [emoji849]
> 
> I’ve made a large pot of coffee, but I’ll pop it on the floor by this rather green looking jellyfish as I don’t trust Montgomery’s legs - he’s too wobbly for coffee table duties this morning. I’ll leave some paracetamol and alka-seltzer as well for anyone that needs it.


Hmmm. Thank you for the paracetamol. I had a cat nap during my lunch but it is not quite as satisfying as laying down flat on a comfy bed. I have been lurking in the other forums reading. But yes i think everybody is recovering from too much parting. Lol


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s far too quiet in here! The leprechaun and the pirate are in a drunken stupor in corner 3 and even Montgomery is looking the worse for wear. I think they partied too hard [emoji849]
> 
> I’ve made a large pot of coffee, but I’ll pop it on the floor by this rather green looking jellyfish as I don’t trust Montgomery’s legs - he’s too wobbly for coffee table duties this morning. I’ll leave some paracetamol and alka-seltzer as well for anyone that needs it.


Does the Jellyfish look like this?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 232605


Whahaha - I like his optimism.


----------



## CarolM

Here is one for you:


----------



## CarolM

I like this one too.


----------



## CarolM

o-O, now you have started something and just wait until Sabine starts as well. It is catchy!!!!


----------



## CarolM

This one is for Sabine: (just because it has a cat in it.)


----------



## CarolM

Annnnddddd this one is for Adam!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> This one is for Sabine: (just because it has a cat in it.)
> 
> View attachment 232610



That’s brilliant


----------



## Bee62

Good morning or good afternoon to all my roommates.
We can`t go on like nothing has happend. That is my opinion. Please tell me when I am wrong and I will stop to write about that theme immediately. 
You know what I mean, or is it a problem to discuss it public ?
I am not satisfied with the situation how it is and I have the desire to talk about what has happend last night when the "magic" 100.000 post was done.
I got the situation last night very well. That`s why I wrote: "It is quiet like a graveyard."
Please discuss with me public or write me that I should be quiet. It will be both be okay for me but don`t go on like nothing has happend last night.

Sabine


----------



## CarolM

Ha Ha Ha, This one is most probably very true:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning or good afternoon to all my roommates.
> We can`t go on like nothing has happend. That is my opinion. Please tell me when I am wrong and I will stop to write about that theme immediately.
> You know what I mean, or is it a problem to discuss it public ?
> I am not satisfied with the situation how it is and I have the desire to talk about what has happend last night when the "magic" 100.000 post was done.
> I got the situation last night very well. That`s why I wrote: "It is quiet like a graveyard."
> Please discuss with me public or write me that I should be quiet. It will be both be okay for me but don`t go on like nothing has happend last night.
> 
> Sabine


The way I see it Sabine is that both of them won. As I see it, Yvonne has a prize to give and Adam has a prize to give. Soooo Lena can get the prize from Adam and Adam can get the prize from Yvonne. There is nothing to be done right now, as what is done is done and cannot be undone. I don't mind talking. From my perspective I haven't been quiet because of last night, I have been quiet because I have been pushing my bedtime lately and it has caught up with me. I have a long weekend ahead as well, as the dog we wanted from the SPCA they said would end up being too large, so we will be getting up early tomorrow to go and look at more dogs again. Then I am getting a treat for myself and getting my hair done (hiding the grey hair) and then of course Sunday will be a meet and greet at the SPCA and Laundry day. I am looking forward to the meet and greet but not the laundry. Then we are back to Monday again. I sooooooo cannot wait until I can retire and just have lazy days.....


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> The way I see it Sabine is that both of them won. As I see it, Yvonne has a prize to give and Adam has a prize to give. Soooo Lena can get the prize from Adam and Adam can get the prize from Yvonne. There is nothing to be done right now, as what is done is done and cannot be undone. I don't mind talking. From my perspective I haven't been quiet because of last night, I have been quiet because I have been pushing my bedtime lately and it has caught up with me. I have a long weekend ahead as well, as the dog we wanted from the SPCA they said would end up being too large, so we will be getting up early tomorrow to go and look at more dogs again. Then I am getting a treat for myself and getting my hair done (hiding the grey hair) and then of course Sunday will be a meet and greet at the SPCA and Laundry day. I am looking forward to the meet and greet but not the laundry. Then we are back to Monday again. I sooooooo cannot wait until I can retire and just have lazy days.....


I also think that as the CDR was started by Adam that he should have the final say on the outcome. BTW we are waiting for your story of how you joined the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning or good afternoon to all my roommates.
> We can`t go on like nothing has happend. That is my opinion. Please tell me when I am wrong and I will stop to write about that theme immediately.
> You know what I mean, or is it a problem to discuss it public ?
> I am not satisfied with the situation how it is and I have the desire to talk about what has happend last night when the "magic" 100.000 post was done.
> I got the situation last night very well. That`s why I wrote: "It is quiet like a graveyard."
> Please discuss with me public or write me that I should be quiet. It will be both be okay for me but don`t go on like nothing has happend last night.
> 
> Sabine


Opinions have been expressed via email, on here and by PM. Party poopers are not welcome in the CDR and last night’s unwelcome visitor caused a lot of upset. I am holding out for an apology in here. 

In the meantime we can’t let bad feeling kill the CDR, so actually I think we prove the point rather better if we revive the CDR as soon as possible. 

We have a very special friendship community here. I value my friends around the world. This forum ain’t perfect, but there isn’t an alternative that suits everyone so we must make the best of it we can. Sometimes you just have to accept the neighbours are not as friendly as they might be. 


Illegitimi non carborundum as the saying goes!

Or



And if anyone wants Adam’s email address he has given me permission to share it. Just send me a PM.


----------



## CarolM

I like the way this man thinks:


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Opinions have been expressed via email, on here and by PM. Party poopers are not welcome in the CDR and last night’s unwelcome visitor caused a lot of upset. I am holding out for an apology in here.
> 
> In the meantime we can’t let bad feeling kill the CDR, so actually I think we prove the point rather better if we revive the CDR as soon as possible.
> 
> We have a very special friendship community here. I value my friends around the world. This forum ain’t perfect, but there isn’t an alternative that suits everyone so we must make the best of it we can. Sometimes you just have to accept the neighbours are not as friendly as they might be.
> 
> 
> Illegitimi non carborundum as the saying goes!
> 
> Or
> View attachment 232613
> 
> 
> And if anyone wants Adam’s email address he has given me permission to share it. Just send me a PM.


What cake is available. personally I like cheese cake. especially baked cheese cake. Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Opinions have been expressed via email, on here and by PM. Party poopers are not welcome in the CDR and last night’s unwelcome visitor caused a lot of upset. I am holding out for an apology in here.
> 
> In the meantime we can’t let bad feeling kill the CDR, so actually I think we prove the point rather better if we revive the CDR as soon as possible.
> 
> We have a very special friendship community here. I value my friends around the world. This forum ain’t perfect, but there isn’t an alternative that suits everyone so we must make the best of it we can. Sometimes you just have to accept the neighbours are not as friendly as they might be.
> 
> 
> Illegitimi non carborundum as the saying goes!
> 
> Or
> View attachment 232613
> 
> 
> And if anyone wants Adam’s email address he has given me permission to share it. Just send me a PM.


I am very sorry that it has been ruined for Adam, I actually really don't understand it all, but I have never been really computer savy. I get by with the basics and maybe a little bit more. But I will let Adam have some time to himself, as he must have been quite hurt by it all. I sincerely hope though that he does not stay away too long, as he is quite an intergral part of the CDR and has become rather important to me, as all of you have as well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Thank you for the paracetamol. I had a cat nap during my lunch but it is not quite as satisfying as laying down flat on a comfy bed. I have been lurking in the other forums reading. But yes i think everybody is recovering from too much parting. Lol



Hope you’ll get to your comfy bed soon!
What do you mean by “other” forums?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What cake is available. personally I like cheese cake. especially baked cheese cake. Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy.



I currently have a craving for a large sticky chocolate cake which I am going to have to resolve one one way or another


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 232605



Yeah. Just shared that with a friend who was silly enough to hope that spring will come soon!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Does the Jellyfish look like this?
> 
> View attachment 232606



You’ve found them!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you’ll get to your comfy bed soon!
> What do you mean by “other” forums?


You know, reading on what other peoples problems and updates are. I don't do that often enough as I tend to come straight to the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’ve found them!


I think though that Linda only mentioned one, so they must be congregating.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ha Ha Ha, This one is most probably very true:
> 
> View attachment 232612



Brilliant.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I currently have a craving for a large sticky chocolate cake which I am going to have to resolve one one way or another


Chocoalte is always good. But I do prefer just chocolate but not chocolate cake.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I think though that Linda only mentioned one, so they must be congregating.



Have you been partying too hard too?. You’re seeing quadruple


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I must leave work now and fetch son, then it is soak Rue, sort out supper and change Rue's substrate as it is a busy busy weekend again. Will more than likely pop in once I am done wtih the house chores, so not chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning or good afternoon to all my roommates.
> We can`t go on like nothing has happend. That is my opinion. Please tell me when I am wrong and I will stop to write about that theme immediately.
> You know what I mean, or is it a problem to discuss it public ?
> I am not satisfied with the situation how it is and I have the desire to talk about what has happend last night when the "magic" 100.000 post was done.
> I got the situation last night very well. That`s why I wrote: "It is quiet like a graveyard."
> Please discuss with me public or write me that I should be quiet. It will be both be okay for me but don`t go on like nothing has happend last night.
> 
> Sabine



I’m sure we can and should talk about it here. I was just waiting to see if Cameron (@jaizei) would like to tell us something. 
(Oh God, do I sound like a teacher? Because I did work as one...  )


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Have you been partying too hard too?. You’re seeing quadruple


Very very possible. I see all kinds of things, all the time, except for the glasses on top of my head of course.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The way I see it Sabine is that both of them won. As I see it, Yvonne has a prize to give and Adam has a prize to give. Soooo Lena can get the prize from Adam and Adam can get the prize from Yvonne. There is nothing to be done right now, as what is done is done and cannot be undone. I don't mind talking. From my perspective I haven't been quiet because of last night, I have been quiet because I have been pushing my bedtime lately and it has caught up with me. I have a long weekend ahead as well, as the dog we wanted from the SPCA they said would end up being too large, so we will be getting up early tomorrow to go and look at more dogs again. Then I am getting a treat for myself and getting my hair done (hiding the grey hair) and then of course Sunday will be a meet and greet at the SPCA and Laundry day. I am looking forward to the meet and greet but not the laundry. Then we are back to Monday again. I sooooooo cannot wait until I can retire and just have lazy days.....



Oh no, you need to look for another dog?  What a complicated process. But I’m glad to hear actually that they’re so thorough (if that’s what it is).


----------



## Yvonne G

Well sheesh! I was busy yesterday and didn't get back to the CDR until this a.m. Dang it! I'm so sorry there was trouble arriving at the winner, dang it! I can attest to the fact that for some unknown reason when Camwron posted the program posted it twice. As a moderator, I see all posts, even deleted ones, and for the past couple days there have been several deleted duplicate Cameron posts. So, in Cameron's defence, he was only trying to clear up any confusion with the count, but ended up causing more confusion.

I would like to make a proposal as an uninvolved third party. I think Lena and Adam should share the title. Two prizes. Two winners. What say you all?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well sheesh! I was busy yesterday and didn't get back to the CDR until this a.m. Dang it! I'm so sorry there was trouble arriving at the winner, dang it! I can attest to the fact that for some unknown reason when Camwron posted the program posted it twice. As a moderator, I see all posts, even deleted ones, and for the past couple days there have been several deleted duplicate Cameron posts. So, in Cameron's defence, he was only trying to clear up any confusion with the count, but ended up causing more confusion.
> 
> I would like to make a proposal as an uninvolved third party. I think Lena and Adam should share the title. Two prizes. Two winners. What say you all?



I think that’s the best solution


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Opinions have been expressed via email, on here and by PM. Party poopers are not welcome in the CDR and last night’s unwelcome visitor caused a lot of upset. I am holding out for an apology in here.
> 
> In the meantime we can’t let bad feeling kill the CDR, so actually I think we prove the point rather better if we revive the CDR as soon as possible.
> 
> We have a very special friendship community here. I value my friends around the world. This forum ain’t perfect, but there isn’t an alternative that suits everyone so we must make the best of it we can. Sometimes you just have to accept the neighbours are not as friendly as they might be.
> 
> 
> Illegitimi non carborundum as the saying goes!
> 
> Or
> View attachment 232613
> 
> 
> And if anyone wants Adam’s email address he has given me permission to share it. Just send me a PM.



Or, as another saying goes,
Don’t eat too much cake —
Or your tummy will ache

No, that’s not the one I was looking for...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What cake is available. personally I like cheese cake. especially baked cheese cake. Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy.



I’m voting for cheesecake too! And I think that’s what Dan wanted also. Yummy!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Very very possible. I see all kinds of things, all the time, except for the glasses on top of my head of course.



What would be really strange if you could see the glasses on top of your head, especially without a mirror


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Or, as another saying goes,
> Don’t eat too much cake —
> Or your tummy will ache
> 
> No, that’s not the one I was looking for...



That’s just the one you use with your children


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well sheesh! I was busy yesterday and didn't get back to the CDR until this a.m. Dang it! I'm so sorry there was trouble arriving at the winner, dang it! I can attest to the fact that for some unknown reason when Camwron posted the program posted it twice. As a moderator, I see all posts, even deleted ones, and for the past couple days there have been several deleted duplicate Cameron posts. So, in Cameron's defence, he was only trying to clear up any confusion with the count, but ended up causing more confusion.
> 
> I would like to make a proposal as an uninvolved third party. I think Lena and Adam should share the title. Two prizes. Two winners. What say you all?



Welcome back, Yvonne!
I’m quite content with the second place (or third?). Adam deserves the prize not only because he posted at the right time — or because he is the founder of the CDR — but also because of the quality of his posts. Even if we did post about the same time, Adam is the real winner.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That’s just the one you use with your children



Right. I’ve just delivered them to their art teacher. It’s safe to eat cake now


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Right. I’ve just delivered them to their art teacher. It’s safe to eat cake now



Parenting never changes [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> This one is for Sabine: (just because it has a cat in it.)
> 
> View attachment 232610


No, that`s not true for me because I really have a wonderful voice and I love it to sing.... and other people told me more than one time that they love listening to me when I sing.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> No, that`s not true for me because I really have a wonderful voice and I love it to sing.... and other people told me more than one time that they love listening to me when I sing.



How well do your cats sing though?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The way I see it Sabine is that both of them won. As I see it, Yvonne has a prize to give and Adam has a prize to give. Soooo Lena can get the prize from Adam and Adam can get the prize from Yvonne. There is nothing to be done right now, as what is done is done and cannot be undone. I don't mind talking. From my perspective I haven't been quiet because of last night, I have been quiet because I have been pushing my bedtime lately and it has caught up with me. I have a long weekend ahead as well, as the dog we wanted from the SPCA they said would end up being too large, so we will be getting up early tomorrow to go and look at more dogs again. Then I am getting a treat for myself and getting my hair done (hiding the grey hair) and then of course Sunday will be a meet and greet at the SPCA and Laundry day. I am looking forward to the meet and greet but not the laundry. Then we are back to Monday again. I sooooooo cannot wait until I can retire and just have lazy days.....


That seems fair to me with the prizes of Adam and Yvonne.
You don`t have to apologize why you are not posting much. We all have to do a lot of "chorus" every day.So it is more than okay when you are busy and not much posting.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, that`s not true for me because I really have a wonderful voice and I love it to sing.... and other people told me more than one time that they love listening to me when I sing.



We know. You’re a woman of many talents!


----------



## Kristoff

Shall we do this: Adam can send me a prize if he likes, and I will send a prize to Adam. And Yvonne can send the grand prix to Adam. Or was there a third winner? (Not Cameron.) The 100,001 post?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well sheesh! I was busy yesterday and didn't get back to the CDR until this a.m. Dang it! I'm so sorry there was trouble arriving at the winner, dang it! I can attest to the fact that for some unknown reason when Camwron posted the program posted it twice. As a moderator, I see all posts, even deleted ones, and for the past couple days there have been several deleted duplicate Cameron posts. So, in Cameron's defence, he was only trying to clear up any confusion with the count, but ended up causing more confusion.
> 
> I would like to make a proposal as an uninvolved third party. I think Lena and Adam should share the title. Two prizes. Two winners. What say you all?


I strongly agree with you Yvonne. Two prizes and two winners.
I never thought that the codemned game we are playing here would turn out that way that members are upset about it. It makes me angry.
It is only a game. No life depends on it.

Maybe for the next 100.000 thread an advice from me: Mods should keep their hands out of it until the 100,000 post is done. @jaizei 
( like you said you will do and have done, Yvonne )


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> How well do your cats sing though?


Badly !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> We know. You’re a woman of many talents!


Thank you. Singing is the most best of them. But I am too old and too much home bound to become a singer ....


----------



## Yvonne G

Personally, I really like the idea of our fearless leader being the first then the 100,000th person to make a post in the thread. It's only fitting! And it's only fair to Lena, who saw her post with the number 100,000 next to it, to also be a winner.

We had a bit of turmoil on the Chat thread when we did the 100,000 thing too. I guess things like this really mean a lot to people.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Kathy! Your post gives me an idea. How about we all have a bit of a nostalgic weekend and share how we first came to the CDR, or something about our friends here or memorable moments? To celebrate the occasion before @Tidgy's Dad is back and we can pop that champagne? @ZEROPILOT @Moozillion @JoesMum @johnandjade @Bee62 @Bambam1989 @CarolM @Yvonne G @Gillian Moore @JSWallace @DE42 @Killerrookie @AZtortMom @Laura1412 @Linhdan Nguyen @kirsty Johnston @meech008


I read alot of posts in just about every category on the forum.
I noticed there were always new posts in the CDR so I popped in to check out what was going on in here. I introduced myself but at first didn't get involved very much due to alot of things happening in my life. When things calmed down, I came back and realized how amazing the people in the CDR are. Now I'm a frequent lurker!
[emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I’m voting for cheesecake too! And I think that’s what Dan wanted also. Yummy!!!!


CHEESECAKE!! [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Looks like I don't have to share the chocolate cake then. Suits me


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, you need to look for another dog?  What a complicated process. But I’m glad to hear actually that they’re so thorough (if that’s what it is).


They said that the one we were interested in wouldn't be suitable for us. So it is back to the drawing board. I don't mind as long as Miley likes the dog and gets on with it then i am happy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well sheesh! I was busy yesterday and didn't get back to the CDR until this a.m. Dang it! I'm so sorry there was trouble arriving at the winner, dang it! I can attest to the fact that for some unknown reason when Camwron posted the program posted it twice. As a moderator, I see all posts, even deleted ones, and for the past couple days there have been several deleted duplicate Cameron posts. So, in Cameron's defence, he was only trying to clear up any confusion with the count, but ended up causing more confusion.
> 
> I would like to make a proposal as an uninvolved third party. I think Lena and Adam should share the title. Two prizes. Two winners. What say you all?


Thsts what i said as well.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What would be really strange if you could see the glasses on top of your head, especially without a mirror


Whahaha. I never thought about that. Lol. Good catch Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Right. I’ve just delivered them to their art teacher. It’s safe to eat cake now


And you don't have to share then.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, that`s not true for me because I really have a wonderful voice and I love it to sing.... and other people told me more than one time that they love listening to me when I sing.


No no no. I didn't post it for you for your voice. The voice part is for me but the kitty part is for you.[emoji1] [emoji1] Because it is so cute. I am sorry if you misunderstood. [emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How well do your cats sing though?


Hmmmm. Good point.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That seems fair to me with the prizes of Adam and Yvonne.
> You don`t have to apologize why you are not posting much. We all have to do a lot of "chorus" every day.So it is more than okay when you are busy and not much posting.


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. Singing is the most best of them. But I am too old and too much home bound to become a singer ....


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] but you can record it and post it for us to listen to.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Personally, I really like the idea of our fearless leader being the first then the 100,000th person to make a post in the thread. It's only fitting! And it's only fair to Lena, who saw her post with the number 100,000 next to it, to also be a winner.
> 
> We had a bit of turmoil on the Chat thread when we did the 100,000 thing too. I guess things like this really mean a lot to people.


Yes silly really. But it is Adam's CDR which he started so it would be an important thing for him. And that I can understand.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Looks like I don't have to share the chocolate cake then. Suits me


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] A WHOLE cake to yourself....sacrilege. [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Looks like I don't have to share the chocolate cake then. Suits me


Sadly, I have behaved. Dinner is in the oven and it is baked stuffed peppers ... sugary cake hasn been procured or baked.


----------



## CarolM

Where did everybody dissappear too? [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No no no. I didn't post it for you for your voice. The voice part is for me but the kitty part is for you.[emoji1] [emoji1] Because it is so cute. I am sorry if you misunderstood. [emoji17] [emoji17]


I don`t misunderstood you, but I read too late that you had been posting it because of the kitty cat. Nothing to be sorry about.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sadly, I have behaved. Dinner is in the oven and it is baked stuffed peppers ... sugary cake hasn been procured or baked.


Well done. A very difficult thing when cake is involved.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes silly really. But it is Adam's CDR which he started so it would be an important thing for him. And that I can understand.


*Only one point from me to add to this and then I am quiet:
Yes, it is Adam`s CDR and yes I can understand why he felt angry or somewhat else. But I am angry or better disappointed too.
Why ? It was not our fault what happend and we had not upset him. It was not right of him to leave us the way he did.
I felt like standing in the sun and then suddenly someone poured a lot of cold water over me. That`s how I felt last night !*


----------



## CarolM

Well. Rue's substrate has been changed. I totally cleaned out the old. It was actually too wet. So that might have been part of the problem. I put in completely new substrate. Rue seems a little happier. But we will see how it goes tomorrow. I made it a little bumpy to make it a little bit more interesting for Rue.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well. Rue's substrate has been changed. I totally cleaned out the old. It was actually too wet. So that might have been part of the problem. I put in completely new substrate. Rue seems a little happier. But we will see how it goes tomorrow. I made it a little bumpy to make it a little bit more interesting for Rue.
> View attachment 232618


That looks very nice Carol and lovely too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Only one point from me to add to this and then I am quiet:
> Yes, it is Adam`s CDR and yes I can understand why he felt angry or somewhat else. But I am angry or better disappointed too.
> Why ? It was not our fault what happend and we had not upset him. It was not right of him to leave us the way he did.
> I felt like standing in the sun and then suddenly someone poured a lot of cold water over me. That`s what I felt last night !*


Hmmm. I understand that. But I also understand Adam's point. Besides my Mama always said if you don't have something nice to say then don't say anything at all. So maybe he is exercising restraint and refraining from saying anything. Anyway I say let us carry on as normal and enjoy our silly posts and not forget to include the one legged pirate and the leprechaun or Montgomery and Silly and Willy, nevermind poking the Jellyfish and trying to keep the meerkat from plotting with the ghost shrimp.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I understand that. But I also understand Adam's point. Besides my Mama always said if you don't have something nice to say then don't say anything at all. So maybe he is exercising restraint and refraining from saying anything. Anyway I say let us carry on as normal and enjoy our silly posts and not forget to include the one legged pirate and the leprechaun or Montgomery and Silly and Willy, nevermind poking the Jellyfish and trying to keep the meerkat from plotting with the ghost shrimp.


I will try....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That looks very nice Carol and lovely too.


Thank you Sabine. I hope Rue is not too upset with the changes.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I will try....


[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257]


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I am going to be a good girl and go to bed early as I really need to get some decent sleep. My husband can survive just fine on little sleep but I unfortunately don't do well at all. So I am going to finish my nice hot tea and go to sleep early. Good night all. Sleep tight. Mind the bed bugs don't bite. I hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone. [emoji8][emoji10][emoji11][emoji9]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay. I am going to be a good girl and go to bed early as I really need to get some decent sleep. My husband can survive just fine on little sleep but I unfortunately don't do well at all. So I am going to finish my nice hot tea and go to sleep early. Good night all. Sleep tight. Mind the bed bugs don't bite. I hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone. [emoji8][emoji10][emoji11][emoji9]


Sleep well Carol. I'm splodging out in front of the tv


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] but you can record it and post it for us to listen to.



Good idea. That way you can be an international star!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Where did everybody dissappear too? [emoji848][emoji848]



I’ve been fixing the LEGOs.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sadly, I have behaved. Dinner is in the oven and it is baked stuffed peppers ... sugary cake hasn been procured or baked.



Baked stuffed peppers sounds very Mediterranean!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *Only one point from me to add to this and then I am quiet:
> Yes, it is Adam`s CDR and yes I can understand why he felt angry or somewhat else. But I am angry or better disappointed too.
> Why ? It was not our fault what happend and we had not upset him. It was not right of him to leave us the way he did.
> I felt like standing in the sun and then suddenly someone poured a lot of cold water over me. That`s how I felt last night !*



Fair enough, Bee. Deep inside I feel guilty, even though I know all that confusion wasn’t my fault. (I do know that it’s not what Adam is angry about. But still, it all is very sad and frustrating.) 
Do feel free to share your feelings — we’re here to listen to each other.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well. Rue's substrate has been changed. I totally cleaned out the old. It was actually too wet. So that might have been part of the problem. I put in completely new substrate. Rue seems a little happier. But we will see how it goes tomorrow. I made it a little bumpy to make it a little bit more interesting for Rue.
> View attachment 232618



Looks so cosy that even I want to live there. [emoji106]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Baked stuffed peppers sounds very Mediterranean!


Sort of... a quick cheat. Homemade bolognaise sauce pulled from the freezer. A red pepper split in two and deseeded then filled with sauce and put in a casserole with the rest of the sauce poured over the top. Cover the casserole and bake in a medium oven until hot. I served it with couscous


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. I am going to be a good girl and go to bed early as I really need to get some decent sleep. My husband can survive just fine on little sleep but I unfortunately don't do well at all. So I am going to finish my nice hot tea and go to sleep early. Good night all. Sleep tight. Mind the bed bugs don't bite. I hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone. [emoji8][emoji10][emoji11][emoji9]



Good night, Carol! Stay away from corner 5, too much wool in there.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sort of... a quick cheat. Homemade bolognaise sauce pulled from the freezer. A red pepper split in two and deseeded then filled with sauce and put in a casserole with the rest of the sauce poured over the top. Cover the casserole and bake in a medium oven until hot. I served it with couscous



Couscous? Middle Eastern then


----------



## Kristoff

LEGOs fixed. I’ll be reading, then heading to bed. Not see you all tomorrow, roommates! Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Couscous? Middle Eastern then


"International"


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> LEGOs fixed. I’ll be reading, then heading to bed. Not see you all tomorrow, roommates! Tomorrow is another day...


Goodnight Lena. Sweet dreams


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to relate a tale that helps to explain why I have a phobia against eating fast food:

YUCK!!!!! I feel like throwing up!!!!!!!!

When Misty finds something on the floor she knows she's not supposed to have, she holds it in her front teeth and just looks at me until I notice her.

Well today I put aside my fear of fast food workers coughing on my food and stopped at Jack in the Box to try their new sandwich, the cheese steak. Because I had groceries, I brought the sandwich home to eat later.

So I got a bottle of water and the sandwich and sat down at the computer to eat and read. As I took my first bite something fell out onto the floor. I tapped my foot near it for Misty to clean up and continued to read and eat. After a bit I noticed she was resting her chin on my keyboard shelf and when I looked at her, she had a big green wad of chewed gum sticking out of the front of her mouth for me.

I have Dentyne Ice and Dentyne Pure, both of which are greyish white when chewed, not green. I feel sick to my stomach! I'll NEVER eat fast food ever again!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to relate a tale that helps to explain why I have a phobia against eating fast food:
> 
> YUCK!!!!! I feel like throwing up!!!!!!!!
> 
> When Misty finds something on the floor she knows she's not supposed to have, she holds it in her front teeth and just looks at me until I notice her.
> 
> Well today I put aside my fear of fast food workers coughing on my food and stopped at Jack in the Box to try their new sandwich, the cheese steak. Because I had groceries, I brought the sandwich home to eat later.
> 
> So I got a bottle of water and the sandwich and sat down at the computer to eat and read. As I took my first bite something fell out onto the floor. I tapped my foot near it for Misty to clean up and continued to read and eat. After a bit I noticed she was resting her chin on my keyboard shelf and when I looked at her, she had a big green wad of chewed gum sticking out of the front of her mouth for me.
> 
> I have Dentyne Ice and Dentyne Pure, both of which are greyish white when chewed, not green. I feel sick to my stomach! I'll NEVER eat fast food ever again!!!!


Oh yuk! That is awful. That would put me off for life... Not that we eat fast food any more than you do! That is truky disgusting. I hope you are able to get rid of this awful image from your mind soon


----------



## DE42

Well went to the doc today and we think my Crohn's is acting up again. I have all the symptoms. So she has set me up an appointment to see a specialist. I hope meds well be enough to get me back on track this time.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Well went to the doc today and we think my Crohn's is acting up again. I have all the symptoms. So she has set me up an appointment to see a specialist. I hope meds well be enough to get me back on track this time.



Oh dear. That’s not good. 

I hope the meds bring relief.

I know from my friend how difficult this is... she has supported me with my back and I have supported her with her Crohn’s for over 20 years now. It’s just as well our children have always got on with each other ... and somehow we never managed to coincide with crises. 

Look after yourself. 

I must retire to my bed now. If you have time could you check on Montgomery please? He’s not been in great form today after partying with the leprechaun and one-legged pirate last night. [emoji849] Hopefully he’ll be fit for coffee table duties in the morning.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> I doubt she needs a vet visit. She probably ingested it and the exoskeleton didn't get digested.
> A strange occurrence, but not something to worry over..



I agree with Bambam.[emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I am very sorry that it has been ruined for Adam, I actually really don't understand it all, but I have never been really computer savy. I get by with the basics and maybe a little bit more. But I will let Adam have some time to himself, as he must have been quite hurt by it all. I sincerely hope though that he does not stay away too long, as he is quite an intergral part of the CDR and has become rather important to me, as all of you have as well.



Somehow I seem to have missed out: what happened last night besides the confusion over who made the 100,000 post? [emoji15]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well sheesh! I was busy yesterday and didn't get back to the CDR until this a.m. Dang it! I'm so sorry there was trouble arriving at the winner, dang it! I can attest to the fact that for some unknown reason when Camwron posted the program posted it twice. As a moderator, I see all posts, even deleted ones, and for the past couple days there have been several deleted duplicate Cameron posts. So, in Cameron's defence, he was only trying to clear up any confusion with the count, but ended up causing more confusion.
> 
> I would like to make a proposal as an uninvolved third party. I think Lena and Adam should share the title. Two prizes. Two winners. What say you all?



GREAT solution, Yvonne!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. That’s not good.
> 
> I hope the meds bring relief.
> 
> I know from my friend how difficult this is... she has supported me with my back and I have supported her with her Crohn’s for over 20 years now. It’s just as well our children have always got on with each other ... and somehow we never managed to coincide with crises.
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> I must retire to my bed now. If you have time could you check on Montgomery please? He’s not been in great form today after partying with the leprechaun and one-legged pirate last night. [emoji849] Hopefully he’ll be fit for coffee table duties in the morning.


Good night and I'll keep an eye out. Lol


----------



## DE42

Just popping in. I hope everyone is good.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sort of... a quick cheat. Homemade bolognaise sauce pulled from the freezer. A red pepper split in two and deseeded then filled with sauce and put in a casserole with the rest of the sauce poured over the top. Cover the casserole and bake in a medium oven until hot. I served it with couscous


Hmmmm that sounds yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol! Stay away from corner 5, too much wool in there.


As soon you mentioned wool i got that chalkboard feeling and goose bumps.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to relate a tale that helps to explain why I have a phobia against eating fast food:
> 
> YUCK!!!!! I feel like throwing up!!!!!!!!
> 
> When Misty finds something on the floor she knows she's not supposed to have, she holds it in her front teeth and just looks at me until I notice her.
> 
> Well today I put aside my fear of fast food workers coughing on my food and stopped at Jack in the Box to try their new sandwich, the cheese steak. Because I had groceries, I brought the sandwich home to eat later.
> 
> So I got a bottle of water and the sandwich and sat down at the computer to eat and read. As I took my first bite something fell out onto the floor. I tapped my foot near it for Misty to clean up and continued to read and eat. After a bit I noticed she was resting her chin on my keyboard shelf and when I looked at her, she had a big green wad of chewed gum sticking out of the front of her mouth for me.
> 
> I have Dentyne Ice and Dentyne Pure, both of which are greyish white when chewed, not green. I feel sick to my stomach! I'll NEVER eat fast food ever again!!!!


I don't blame you. I would lay a very serious complaint with them. That is disgusting.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well went to the doc today and we think my Crohn's is acting up again. I have all the symptoms. So she has set me up an appointment to see a specialist. I hope meds well be enough to get me back on track this time.


Shame Dan. That is not good. Please keep us in the loop. We worry about you. And how is the eating healthy going?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Somehow I seem to have missed out: what happened last night besides the confusion over who made the 100,000 post? [emoji15]


Morning Mooz 

From my understanding Cameron was trying to fix his double posting and somehow or other this affected the post numbers. Hence there were two winners. This of course has upset our Dark Lord as it was rather very important to him that everything went smoothly. The consensus is that Cameron should have just left things as they were and as such it would have been a clear winner and a natural winner.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Just popping in. I hope everyone is good.


Good Morning Dan 
All good. But definitely autumn is here. 
The weather this morning....


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. 

I hope everyone has an awesome Saturday. Will pop in during the day to say hi. Not chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to relate a tale that helps to explain why I have a phobia against eating fast food:
> 
> YUCK!!!!! I feel like throwing up!!!!!!!!
> 
> When Misty finds something on the floor she knows she's not supposed to have, she holds it in her front teeth and just looks at me until I notice her.
> 
> Well today I put aside my fear of fast food workers coughing on my food and stopped at Jack in the Box to try their new sandwich, the cheese steak. Because I had groceries, I brought the sandwich home to eat later.
> 
> So I got a bottle of water and the sandwich and sat down at the computer to eat and read. As I took my first bite something fell out onto the floor. I tapped my foot near it for Misty to clean up and continued to read and eat. After a bit I noticed she was resting her chin on my keyboard shelf and when I looked at her, she had a big green wad of chewed gum sticking out of the front of her mouth for me.
> 
> I have Dentyne Ice and Dentyne Pure, both of which are greyish white when chewed, not green. I feel sick to my stomach! I'll NEVER eat fast food ever again!!!!



Oh dear. This is really awful.  A warning for all of us. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well went to the doc today and we think my Crohn's is acting up again. I have all the symptoms. So she has set me up an appointment to see a specialist. I hope meds well be enough to get me back on track this time.



Good luck, Dan. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Somehow I seem to have missed out: what happened last night besides the confusion over who made the 100,000 post? [emoji15]



It’s just as well that you missed it. It was me, Adam and jaizei showing at the 100,000 mark at different times.  Anyway, the consensus is Adam is the winner. I get a consolation prize. Cameron gets a hard punch.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Just popping in. I hope everyone is good.



Daughter woke me up before 7. But everything else is good.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Dan
> All good. But definitely autumn is here.
> The weather this morning....
> View attachment 232646



Not yet dark enough for rain clouds I guess. But we’re keeping the hope alive. [emoji173]️
Good morning, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not yet dark enough for rain clouds I guess. But we’re keeping the hope alive. [emoji173]️
> Good morning, Carol!


Good Morning Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not yet dark enough for rain clouds I guess. But we’re keeping the hope alive. [emoji173]️
> Good morning, Carol!


We continue to hope everyday. It will happen just when is the question.


----------



## CarolM

I wonder if the Ghost Shrimp and the Meerkats plotting is working. As it is far too quiet in here. Something like the calm before the storm.......Montgomery seems to be still under the weather at least in my corner as there was no coffee[emoji23][emoji23] and I have no idea where the one legged pirate and leprechaun have gone too. There was a spark from a blue jellyfish but that was gone before I could see it properly. Sigh. Will keep checking though.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
I woke up with a strange feeling:


Just where did that Montgomery disappear??


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wonder if the Ghost Shrimp and the Meerkats plotting is working. As it is far too quiet in here. Something like the calm before the storm.......Montgomery seems to be still under the weather at least in my corner as there was no coffee[emoji23][emoji23] and I have no idea where the one legged pirate and leprechaun have gone too. There was a spark from a blue jellyfish but that was gone before I could see it properly. Sigh. Will keep checking though.



I’m also looking for coffee!  Shall we look together?
I’m glad Montgomery isn’t married. He’d be in trouble now:


----------



## Kristoff

I think I saw the One-legged Pirate and the Leprechaun talking with Sabine’s Willy. They’re probably seriously considering opening that Drunken Penguin bar


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I am off to see Luton Town v Accrington Stanley today... perhaps not one of the bigger fixtures in the English Football League, but it is a match between two of the oldest clubs in the country. They were founded in 1885 and 1891 respectively.

At times Luton's ground feels like it hasn't been modernised since 1885... the Ladies loos are not pleasant and the benches in the main stand were built for dwarves... but at least the weather is improved on this time last week!

I have had words with the one-legged pirate and coffee is on its way. We are going to have to keep an eye on him and the leprechaun, poor old Montgomery can't take the late nights and the alcohol. And as for the penguins they should know better than to try to hatch plans with those two! At least the jellyfish aren't looking green this morning. There's one in corner 4 that's a rather pleasant shade of lilac this morning


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I am off to see Luton Town v Accrington Stanley today... perhaps not one of the bigger fixtures in the English Football League, but it is a match between two of the oldest clubs in the country. They were founded in 1885 and 1891 respectively.
> 
> At times Luton's ground feels like it hasn't been modernised since 1885... the Ladies loos are not pleasant and the benches in the main stand were built for dwarves... but at least the weather is improved on this time last week!



Stoke City might be older - 1863 in its previous incarnation. 
Once I was on a walking tour in Munich, and our British tour guide said he was from Stoke-on-Trent. For some reason, he didn’t expect anyone (outside the UK) to have ever heard about the place. I responded with facts about Stoke City and Wedgewood. He freaked out, thinking I did a background check on him, silly megalomaniac. All I did was some research on Robbie Williams — and watched Bargain Hunt. [emoji85]  



JoesMum said:


> I have had words with the one-legged pirate and coffee is on its way. We are going to have to keep an eye on him and the leprechaun, poor old Montgomery can't take the late nights and the alcohol. And as for the penguins they should know better than to try to hatch plans with those two! ...



I know. They should all scramble back to work.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Stoke City might be older - 1863 in its previous incarnation.
> Once I was on a walking tour in Munich, and our British tour guide said he was from Stoke-on-Trent. For some reason, he didn’t expect anyone (outside the UK) to have ever heard about the place. I responded with facts about Stoke City and Wedgewood. He freaked out, thinking I did a background check on him, silly megalomaniac. All I did was some research on Robbie Williams — and watched Bargain Hunt. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> I know. They should all scramble back to work.



I know there are older clubs. Accrington is also a rebirth after going bankrupt in the 1960s. Luton has managed continuous existence. 

Adam’s beloved Leeds were founded in 1919. 

I find it interesting that you watch Bargain Hunt


----------



## JoesMum

Great excitement. We have briefly seen 2 bluet-its in our nest box. 

The one that comes in a lot spends a lot of time calling and spreading its wings like this... perhaps trying to persuade a partner to join him?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Great excitement. We have briefly seen 2 bluet-its in our nest box.
> 
> The one that comes in a lot spends a lot of time calling and spreading its wings like this... perhaps trying to persuade a partner to join him?
> View attachment 232666



Cute. You might get a family as tenants after all. Do they pay rent or just take off without paying at the end of their stay?


----------



## Kristoff

Sabine @Bee62: Is that Silly and Willy by any chance?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Cute. You might get a family as tenants after all. Do they pay rent or just take off without paying at the end of their stay?



It’s only the second year we have had this nestbox. Last year’s tenant treated it as a bachelor crash pad. Didn’t bother with a nest, made a right mess and left unannounced in the autumn. 

I suspect this is a male too that’s trying very hard to get a lady interested in a box-share


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s only the second year we have had this nestbox. Last year’s tenant treated it as a bachelor crash pad. Didn’t bother with a nest, made a right mess and left unannounced in the autumn.
> 
> I suspect this is a male too that’s trying very hard to get a lady interested in a box-share



I hope the lady likes his designer nest. Silly bird


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Dan
> All good. But definitely autumn is here.
> The weather this morning....
> View attachment 232646



Happy Autumn.....which means here it is almost the first day of Spring! Washington DC’s famous Cherry Trees at the tidal basin are predicted to be in peak bloom around 18 March. A sure sign of springtime here in our area.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Great excitement. We have briefly seen 2 bluet-its in our nest box.
> 
> The one that comes in a lot spends a lot of time calling and spreading its wings like this... perhaps trying to persuade a partner to join him?
> View attachment 232666



Very cool. Over the past two weeks we have noticed various pairs of Blue Birds making multiple visits to the birdhouses we have up in our trees for them. Each year we usually have at least three nesting pairs. Cute to watch the babies hatch out and fly away.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. Over the past two weeks we have noticed various pairs of Blue Birds making multiple visits to the birdhouses we have up in our trees for them. Each year we usually have at least three nesting pairs. Cute to watch the babies hatch out and fly away.
> View attachment 232669



They look very like our European Robin 



Your Robin is a kind of Thrush


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I woke up with a strange feeling:
> View attachment 232647
> 
> Just where did that Montgomery disappear??


Oh was that what I was feeling this morning......hmmm. Went to the shops and got more coffee. So tomorrow morning is now sorted.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m also looking for coffee!  Shall we look together?
> I’m glad Montgomery isn’t married. He’d be in trouble now:
> View attachment 232648


Whahaha. Mine would say it was my fault as I skipped the shops in order to sort out Rue first.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think I saw the One-legged Pirate and the Leprechaun talking with Sabine’s Willy. They’re probably seriously considering opening that Drunken Penguin bar


Can I get a gin and dry lemon please!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I am off to see Luton Town v Accrington Stanley today... perhaps not one of the bigger fixtures in the English Football League, but it is a match between two of the oldest clubs in the country. They were founded in 1885 and 1891 respectively.
> 
> At times Luton's ground feels like it hasn't been modernised since 1885... the Ladies loos are not pleasant and the benches in the main stand were built for dwarves... but at least the weather is improved on this time last week!
> 
> I have had words with the one-legged pirate and coffee is on its way. We are going to have to keep an eye on him and the leprechaun, poor old Montgomery can't take the late nights and the alcohol. And as for the penguins they should know better than to try to hatch plans with those two! At least the jellyfish aren't looking green this morning. There's one in corner 4 that's a rather pleasant shade of lilac this morning


I like lilac. Seems to be a calming colour. I think tomorrow might be a problem as it is a Sunday which I believe is a non working day. But hopefully by Monday Montgomery should be back to normal. As for the one legged pirate and the leprechaun they are so not normal so this naughtiness is probably normal for them. As long as they don't join the plotting of the Ghost Shrimp and Meerkats I am hoping all will be fine.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I know there are older clubs. Accrington is also a rebirth after going bankrupt in the 1960s. Luton has managed continuous existence.
> 
> Adam’s beloved Leeds were founded in 1919.
> 
> I find it interesting that you watch Bargain Hunt


You two are by far to clever for me. I read alot of these facts and then 10 seconds later can't remember. The boys love to tell me that they TOLD ME BUT I HAVE FORGOTTEN. Sigh the worst is I can't argue the point because they are probably right. But I am also convinced they just tell me that often when they haven't told me.


----------



## CarolM

Ooooh. That is exciting. They may have babies then we get to see them. Can't wait...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sabine @Bee62: Is that Silly and Willy by any chance?


Lol. Happy feet. So cute.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s only the second year we have had this nestbox. Last year’s tenant treated it as a bachelor crash pad. Didn’t bother with a nest, made a right mess and left unannounced in the autumn.
> 
> I suspect this is a male too that’s trying very hard to get a lady interested in a box-share


Well I hope he gets it right.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Autumn.....which means here it is almost the first day of Spring! Washington DC’s famous Cherry Trees at the tidal basin are predicted to be in peak bloom around 18 March. A sure sign of springtime here in our area.


Yay for you guys. And yay for us if it brings the rain with it. But now it also means that I need to watch the temperatures for little Rue.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. Over the past two weeks we have noticed various pairs of Blue Birds making multiple visits to the birdhouses we have up in our trees for them. Each year we usually have at least three nesting pairs. Cute to watch the babies hatch out and fly away.
> View attachment 232669


What a pretty bird.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They look very like our European Robin
> View attachment 232670
> 
> 
> Your Robin is a kind of Thrush


That one is pretty as well. Maybe i should take up bird watching.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Morning Mooz
> 
> From my understanding Cameron was trying to fix his double posting and somehow or other this affected the post numbers. Hence there were two winners. This of course has upset our Dark Lord as it was rather very important to him that everything went smoothly. The consensus is that Cameron should have just left things as they were and as such it would have been a clear winner and a natural winner.



Thanks, Carol.
I have NO DOUBT that Cameron was just trying to do his job and had NO malicious intent whatsoever.
Adam pours his heart into his posting and is a gentle, sensitive soul but that can sometimes backfire and feelings get hurt. Hopefully he’ll be back before too long.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Second look at the SPCA went well. We have three dogs we liked. The one still needs to be tested with cats (this is what the boys are refering to as Miley 2 as she could be a twin. Lol) But we are doing the meet and greet tomorrow morning with Miley. And unltimately the choice will be hers.


----------



## CarolM

Hair is done. Grey is gone and I look young again. [emoji16] Need to sort out a pair of tracksuit pants for the youngest for his prefect camp next weekend. And then it is planting the seeds that I bought for Rue's food garden. I am a bit intimidated by the instructions but I willl try my best.


----------



## CarolM

I have noticed that with the weather being on the cold dide today Rue's enclosure has water drops on the glass. So watching the temps carefulky to make sure it stays warm.


----------



## CarolM

Got to go again. So not chat later.[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Can I get a gin and dry lemon please!!!



This early in the day? I don’t think the One-legged Pirate and the Leprechaun are even awake yet!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Mine would say it was my fault as I skipped the shops in order to sort out Rue first.



Priorities


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Autumn.....which means here it is almost the first day of Spring! Washington DC’s famous Cherry Trees at the tidal basin are predicted to be in peak bloom around 18 March. A sure sign of springtime here in our area.



It must really beautiful where you are, in spring!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You two are by far to clever for me. I read alot of these facts and then 10 seconds later can't remember. The boys love to tell me that they TOLD ME BUT I HAVE FORGOTTEN. Sigh the worst is I can't argue the point because they are probably right. But I am also convinced they just tell me that often when they haven't told me.



As long as you don’t forget your glasses on your head...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. Second look at the SPCA went well. We have three dogs we liked. The one still needs to be tested with cats (this is what the boys are refering to as Miley 2 as she could be a twin. Lol) But we are doing the meet and greet tomorrow morning with Miley. And unltimately the choice will be hers.



Big day for Miley! Good luck


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Carol.
> I have NO DOUBT that Cameron was just trying to do his job and had NO malicious intent whatsoever.
> Adam pours his heart into his posting and is a gentle, sensitive soul but that can sometimes backfire and feelings get hurt. Hopefully he’ll be back before too long.



It seems Adam wants to take a longer break this time. I guess he did that last year, before I was back on the forum. Hope he’ll stop by so that we can see him off properly. :/


----------



## JoesMum

Here we are at Kenilworth Road, home of Luton Town FC. No seat has a view that is left intentionally unobscured 



I remember coming here in the 1980s with JoesDad and you hand to stand in this part of the stadium. It’s all seated by law now. 

It’s a key match - first v second in League 2. A six-pointer as they say.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> As long as you don’t forget your glasses on your head...


----------



## Moozillion

Here is the mostly completed cake we made for the fund-raiser competition!
The fund raiser is for a local Alcoholics Anonymous recovery group, so the theme can be anything related to AA. There is a line in the AA Big Book that describes being "..rocketed into a fourth dimension...", hence our cake!!!! 
The bottom layer is chocolate, the rocket is coconut cake and the icing is cream cheese icing!! It does't matter if we win or if our cake sells well, we had a blast making it!!!! (pun intended!  )

It's hard to see in this photo, but the red of the rocket also has sparkling red sugar all over it!
The silver was EDIBLE SILVER SPRAY PAINT!!!!!! I had never heard of such a thing before!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Here is the mostly completed cake we made for the fund-raiser competition!
> The fund raiser is for a local Alcoholics Anonymous recovery group, so the theme can be anything related to AA. There is a line in the AA Big Book that describes being "..rocketed into a fourth dimension...", hence our cake!!!!
> The bottom layer is chocolate, the rocket is coconut cake and the icing is cream cheese icing!! It does't matter if we win or if our cake sells well, we had a blast making it!!!! (pun intended!  )
> 
> It's hard to see in this photo, but the red of the rocket also has sparkling red sugar all over it!
> The silver was EDIBLE SILVER SPRAY PAINT!!!!!! I had never heard of such a thing before!!!!
> 
> View attachment 232686



Glad you had a blast making this... looks “out of this world” - good cause too!


----------



## Moozillion

My first rose of spring!!!!!! It is Souvenir de St. Anne- my all time favorite!!!!! 
I only wish I could send you the SCENT as well!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Here is the mostly completed cake we made for the fund-raiser competition!
> The fund raiser is for a local Alcoholics Anonymous recovery group, so the theme can be anything related to AA. There is a line in the AA Big Book that describes being "..rocketed into a fourth dimension...", hence our cake!!!!
> The bottom layer is chocolate, the rocket is coconut cake and the icing is cream cheese icing!! It does't matter if we win or if our cake sells well, we had a blast making it!!!! (pun intended!  )
> 
> It's hard to see in this photo, but the red of the rocket also has sparkling red sugar all over it!
> The silver was EDIBLE SILVER SPRAY PAINT!!!!!! I had never heard of such a thing before!!!!
> 
> View attachment 232686



That is brilliant !!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> My first rose of spring!!!!!! It is Souvenir de St. Anne- my all time favorite!!!!!
> I only wish I could send you the SCENT as well!!!
> 
> View attachment 232687



Wow...roses already. Ours are just now sending out their tender first shoots post winter.


----------



## Moozillion

Someone is glad to be home...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That is brilliant !!!!


THANK you!!!! 
I'll let y'all know how we fare in the competition and the sale. We're up against some stiff competition, but it's all good fun!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...roses already. Ours are just now sending out their tender first shoots post winter.


Life in Louisiana is good for gardeners (AND turtle/tortoise keepers!!!)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Here we are at Kenilworth Road, home of Luton Town FC. No seat has a view that is left intentionally unobscured
> View attachment 232679
> 
> 
> I remember coming here in the 1980s with JoesDad and you hand to stand in this part of the stadium. It’s all seated by law now.
> 
> It’s a key match - first v second in League 2. A six-pointer as they say.



Does the winner get to proceed to League 1?
Guess I’m not British enough to understand going to a second-league match... Wait, I’m not British at all!  
For the sake of friendship though, which team do we support?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 232681



A purrfect illustration, Bea! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Here is the mostly completed cake we made for the fund-raiser competition!
> The fund raiser is for a local Alcoholics Anonymous recovery group, so the theme can be anything related to AA. There is a line in the AA Big Book that describes being "..rocketed into a fourth dimension...", hence our cake!!!!
> The bottom layer is chocolate, the rocket is coconut cake and the icing is cream cheese icing!! It does't matter if we win or if our cake sells well, we had a blast making it!!!! (pun intended!  )
> 
> It's hard to see in this photo, but the red of the rocket also has sparkling red sugar all over it!
> The silver was EDIBLE SILVER SPRAY PAINT!!!!!! I had never heard of such a thing before!!!!
> 
> View attachment 232686



Wow! Love it to the moon and back!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My first rose of spring!!!!!! It is Souvenir de St. Anne- my all time favorite!!!!!
> I only wish I could send you the SCENT as well!!!
> 
> View attachment 232687



Mmmm! No, I get it just by looking at it! Beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Someone is glad to be home...
> 
> View attachment 232690



Hey, good-looking!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> My first rose of spring!!!!!! It is Souvenir de St. Anne- my all time favorite!!!!!
> I only wish I could send you the SCENT as well!!!
> 
> View attachment 232687



Jealous ! We are nowhere near that yet


----------



## Moozillion




----------



## Moozillion

A little known photo from the moon landing...


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hey, good-looking!


Hi, Aunt Lena!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Wow! Love it to the moon and back!


Ooh! Good one!!! I'm trying to get better at puns, but it's hard to do!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, my chores won't do themselves, unfortunately! 
Off I go!
Not see you all later!


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Well, my chores won't do themselves, unfortunately!
> Off I go!
> Not see you all later!


Have fun.


----------



## DE42

Found a house where I am wanting to move that would be in my price range.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Here is the mostly completed cake we made for the fund-raiser competition!
> The fund raiser is for a local Alcoholics Anonymous recovery group, so the theme can be anything related to AA. There is a line in the AA Big Book that describes being "..rocketed into a fourth dimension...", hence our cake!!!!
> The bottom layer is chocolate, the rocket is coconut cake and the icing is cream cheese icing!! It does't matter if we win or if our cake sells well, we had a blast making it!!!! (pun intended!  )
> 
> It's hard to see in this photo, but the red of the rocket also has sparkling red sugar all over it!
> The silver was EDIBLE SILVER SPRAY PAINT!!!!!! I had never heard of such a thing before!!!!
> 
> View attachment 232686


Wow! You're so talented. My cakes are lucky to stay in one piece after being dumped out of the pan.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Someone is glad to be home...
> 
> View attachment 232690


What a clever girl! (said in my best English accent)


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Found a house where I am wanting to move that would be in my price range.
> View attachment 232698
> View attachment 232699
> View attachment 232700
> View attachment 232701


Nice. Be sure to check out the neighborhood. Bad neighbors can ruin the whole thing.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Found a house where I am wanting to move that would be in my price range.
> View attachment 232698
> View attachment 232699
> View attachment 232700
> View attachment 232701



WOW!![emoji2] Looks really NICE!
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Nice. Be sure to check out the neighborhood. Bad neighbors can ruin the whole thing.


This is true. I'm planning a trip soon where I am going to look at some houses and neighborhoods.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 232696


LOL! I'm right there with you, Bea.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Jealous ! We are nowhere near that yet



Even worse here. I see lots of something cold and white flying by my window.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 232696



Brilliant! I was just telling my husband recently about my favorite position in yoga.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> A little known photo from the moon landing...
> 
> View attachment 232697



Oops, someone let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Found a house where I am wanting to move that would be in my price range.
> View attachment 232698
> View attachment 232699
> View attachment 232700
> View attachment 232701



A big enough yard for a Sulcata!  Looks very nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, as entertaining as you all are, it's time for me to prepare today's menu and go feed the tortoises. It's grey and overcast out there this a.m. We're expecting rain this afternoon. Br-r-r-r. I hate to do it, but I must go!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Nice. Be sure to check out the neighborhood. Bad neighbors can ruin the whole thing.



How do you find out about the neighbors in the US? In Turkey, you could just knock on their door and get invited for tea.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, as entertaining as you all are, it's time for me to prepare today's menu and go feed the tortoises. It's grey and overcast out there this a.m. We're expecting rain this afternoon. Br-r-r-r. I hate to do it, but I must go!



A menu for the tortoises? They must be enjoying your bed-and-breakfast/restaurant very much


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Oops, someone let the cat out of the bag!


Lunar cat perfectly normal. Nothing to see here.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Someone is glad to be home...
> 
> View attachment 232690



Awww [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Found a house where I am wanting to move that would be in my price range.
> View attachment 232698
> View attachment 232699
> View attachment 232700
> View attachment 232701



Looks really nice


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Even worse here. I see lots of something cold and white flying by my window.



[emoji301]️[emoji300]️

* Passes Lena a mug of hot chocolate *


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> [emoji301]️[emoji300]️
> 
> * Passes Lena a mug of hot chocolate *



Just what I needed! Thank you. For a moment I was hoping it’s just flour in the air (husband was making gravy), but no, it’s snow again.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Lunar cat perfectly normal. Nothing to see here.



Hi Dan! Hope you’re feline well today


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Hi Dan! Hope you’re feline well today


A little better the steroid shot I got yesterday is helping some.


----------



## JoesMum

Luton lost 2-1 and our now 2nd in the league 

The top 3 clubs are guaranteed promotion at the end of the season. So we wait and hope


----------



## DE42

Got this today.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Luton lost 2-1 and our now 2nd in the league
> 
> The top 3 clubs are guaranteed promotion at the end of the season. So we wait and hope



Sorry to hear, Linda. How many more matches left?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232726
> 
> Got this today.



Fancy. Congratulations!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232726
> 
> Got this today.



Congratulations! 

That is an achievement to be proud of. Well done!


----------



## Kristoff

My battery is low, so I’m putting the phone away, putting daughter to bed, putting some cheese on a plate - time to have a glass of wine and watch something.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Sorry to hear, Linda. How many more matches left?



Too many! They were top of the league by miles before Christmas. They seemed to score at least 5 goals every match. They won 3 matches 7-0. It seems to have gone downhill of late. The end of the season is in May.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> This early in the day? I don’t think the One-legged Pirate and the Leprechaun are even awake yet!


For me it was after 14.00


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> How do you find out about the neighbors in the US? In Turkey, you could just knock on their door and get invited for tea.


If you see someone working out in their yard, you go up and introduce yourself and show your interest in the house that's for sale. They'll be more than willing to gossip with you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> A menu for the tortoises? They must be enjoying your bed-and-breakfast/restaurant very much


Well, actually, they don't get a choice. They're stuck with what I toss at them. 

It was grey and overcast out there, but surprisingly warm, in fact shirt sleeve weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232726
> 
> Got this today.


That should make you feel better too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> My battery is low, so I’m putting the phone away, putting daughter to bed, putting some cheese on a plate - time to have a glass of wine and watch something.


CHEESE!!!! That should get Adam out of hiding.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> As long as you don’t forget your glasses on your head...


Thank you I forgot they were there. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Big day for Miley! Good luck


Thank you.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232726
> 
> Got this today.



WOW!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
CONGRATULATIONS, Dan!!!!!
[emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here we are at Kenilworth Road, home of Luton Town FC. No seat has a view that is left intentionally unobscured
> View attachment 232679
> 
> 
> I remember coming here in the 1980s with JoesDad and you hand to stand in this part of the stadium. It’s all seated by law now.
> 
> It’s a key match - first v second in League 2. A six-pointer as they say.


It is always much more fun watching a game at the stadium than on T.V. I hope it was a good game.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 232681


Whahaha. THAT is me to the T.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Here is the mostly completed cake we made for the fund-raiser competition!
> The fund raiser is for a local Alcoholics Anonymous recovery group, so the theme can be anything related to AA. There is a line in the AA Big Book that describes being "..rocketed into a fourth dimension...", hence our cake!!!!
> The bottom layer is chocolate, the rocket is coconut cake and the icing is cream cheese icing!! It does't matter if we win or if our cake sells well, we had a blast making it!!!! (pun intended!  )
> 
> It's hard to see in this photo, but the red of the rocket also has sparkling red sugar all over it!
> The silver was EDIBLE SILVER SPRAY PAINT!!!!!! I had never heard of such a thing before!!!!
> 
> View attachment 232686


That looks scrumptious. I hope whoever buys it, saves a piece for me.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad you had a blast making this... looks “out of this world” - good cause too!


Ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> My first rose of spring!!!!!! It is Souvenir de St. Anne- my all time favorite!!!!!
> I only wish I could send you the SCENT as well!!!
> 
> View attachment 232687


Oh that is stunning.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...roses already. Ours are just now sending out their tender first shoots post winter.


Mine are dead.[emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Someone is glad to be home...
> 
> View attachment 232690


Ooohhhh. Yayyyyy missed seeing Jacques. She does look very happy to be home. Welcome home little one, you were sorely missed.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> View attachment 232696


Whahahaha. That is really funny. Me too. I also do no.13 whenever i get a chance.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Mine are dead.[emoji24]



Dead? Or end of the season? Always next Spring?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> A little known photo from the moon landing...
> 
> View attachment 232697


Mmmmmm. That makes one wonder if the moon landing was real? Maybe those crazy people who say it was a hoax were right [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Well, my chores won't do themselves, unfortunately!
> Off I go!
> Not see you all later!


Until later Mooz. Missed you and welcome back.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Have fun.


Hiya Dan. How ye doin?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Found a house where I am wanting to move that would be in my price range.
> View attachment 232698
> View attachment 232699
> View attachment 232700
> View attachment 232701


Looks nice and spacious. Nice big back garden. Lots of room for your furry friends.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hiya Dan. How ye doin?


I'm ok. Just resting at home today. I need to do some cleaning if I get motivated.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Nice. Be sure to check out the neighborhood. Bad neighbors can ruin the whole thing.


Oh don't jinx it..[emoji6] .But good advice.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is true. I'm planning a trip soon where I am going to look at some houses and neighborhoods.


I really hope you find something you like AND has awesome neighbours.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Even worse here. I see lots of something cold and white flying by my window.


Could it be diamonds?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops, someone let the cat out of the bag!


I need to take pun lessons from you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, as entertaining as you all are, it's time for me to prepare today's menu and go feed the tortoises. It's grey and overcast out there this a.m. We're expecting rain this afternoon. Br-r-r-r. I hate to do it, but I must go!


Oh don't goooooo. Come backkkkk. We neeed you!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How do you find out about the neighbors in the US? In Turkey, you could just knock on their door and get invited for tea.


Here depending on which neighbourhood you are in, you will either get a frown or a smile but the suspicion will be there in the background.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh don't goooooo. Come backkkkk. We neeed you!!!!


Been there. . . done that! But now I must leave again. Misty is telling me it's past 11a and she MUST eat at 11a!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [emoji301]️[emoji300]️
> 
> * Passes Lena a mug of hot chocolate *


With marshmallows???


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> With marshmallows???



Of course


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi Dan! Hope you’re feline well today


[emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A little better the steroid shot I got yesterday is helping some.


That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232726
> 
> Got this today.


Well done. That is awesome. Your family must be very proud.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My battery is low, so I’m putting the phone away, putting daughter to bed, putting some cheese on a plate - time to have a glass of wine and watch something.


Enjoy your cheese and wine and show. Until later.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Too many! They were top of the league by miles before Christmas. They seemed to score at least 5 goals every match. They won 3 matches 7-0. It seems to have gone downhill of late. The end of the season is in May.


Oh dear. Sorry your team is struggling. Maybe they need a pick me up to get some energy again.


----------



## Momof4

I remember ring intimidated by the game Adam started and I was very confused! 
I know it didn’t take long for everyone to find their way into the CDR. I remember all the points I wasn’t getting and all the cheese talk!! I love you guys!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Dead? Or end of the season? Always next Spring?


Nope. No hope of revival. One of the first things to go when the drought hit. They are a rather water thirsty plant. I put in a well point recently (unfortunately only good for the garden and nothing else[emoji22]) but it was too late for the rose bush. I will need to get some more.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm ok. Just resting at home today. I need to do some cleaning if I get motivated.


Yip. Nobody looks forward to the cleaning. But it is only one of you so shouldn't be too much right?


----------



## Momof4

Dan, that is the cutest house and I love the backyard!! It’s like a blank slate!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Been there. . . done that! But now I must leave again. Misty is telling me it's past 11a and she MUST eat at 11a!!!


Okay you are excused. Misty does come first.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Of course


Then please can I have a cup too?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yip. Nobody looks forward to the cleaning. But it is only one of you so shouldn't be too much right?


I would not take that bet if I was you lol.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I remember ring intimidated by the game Adam started and I was very confused!
> I know it didn’t take long for everyone to find their way into the CDR. I remember all the points I wasn’t getting and all the cheese talk!! I love you guys!!


It does get confusing in here sometimes. But that is the fun part as you can say anything you like and it does not even have to make sense. Most of the roommates will start or carry on with your crazy talk. Who could ask for anything more. People to be crazy with you and not condemn you for it. You can even make as many spelling mistakes and no-one will point them out.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Dan, that is the cutest house and I love the backyard!! It’s like a blank slate!!!


Mmmm. Never thought about that. Good point.


----------



## CarolM

Oh dear. I seem to have caught up with myself. What am I going to do now.


----------



## CarolM

Welllllllll Carolm you could always strike up a conversation.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Welllllllll Carolm you could always strike up a conversation.[emoji6]


Mmmm good point. What shall we talk about?


----------



## CarolM

We could talk about ..... nope I am stumped. Wait where is the meerkat? One-legged pirate and leprechaun are you around? I am still waiting for my gin and dry lemon please. Jellyfish could you please give just a teensy weensy bit of light so I can see where they went.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I would not take that bet if I was you lol.


Yayyyy a fellow roommate. Okay. Well maybe if you ask montgomery nicely he might be able to organise a clean up crew for you.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> We could talk about ..... nope I am stumped. Wait where is the meerkat? One-legged pirate and leprechaun are you around? I am still waiting for my gin and dry lemon please. Jellyfish could you please give just a teensy weensy bit of light so I can see where they went.


----------



## CarolM

I am busy watching Jack Sparrow while talking to you guys. But he has two legs so he aint the one legged pirate. But I suppose he will do for now. As it seems veryyyyyy quiet in here I am going to go to bed as tomorrow is an exciting day. Not until tomorrow. Sleep tight. Sweat dreams and mind the bedbugs don't bite.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy a fellow roommate. Okay. Well maybe if you ask montgomery nicely he might be able to organise a clean up crew for you.


Still just sitting here lol. 

But if I don't I doubt the dogs will do it for me.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232730


How did that conversation go. Have we come to a decision yet or should we discuss it some more?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I am busy watching Jack Sparrow while talking to you guys. But he has two legs so he aint the one legged pirate. But I suppose he will do for now. As it seems veryyyyyy quiet in here I am going to go to bed as tomorrow is an exciting day. Not until tomorrow. Sleep tight. Sweat dreams and mind the bedbugs don't bite.


Ok good night and have sweet pirate dreams.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Still just sitting here lol.
> 
> But if I don't I doubt the dogs will do it for me.


You could always teach them. They would make the news. As the first dog clean up crew.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ok good night and have sweet pirate dreams.


Thanks Dan. You too and good luck with the cleaning. Maybe if you stare at it long enough it will dissappear [emoji2]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just hung up two more Blue Bird houses in our garden area, hopefully not too late. The early nesters are already scouting the boxes from previous years. We had a few knocked to the ground in winter storms.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone know Adam's phone number? I'm ordering his prize off Amazon and for shipping they need his phone number.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nevermind. I just asked for it to be delivered to my address instead, and I'll mail it to him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Just hung up two more Blue Bird houses in our garden area, hopefully not too late. The early nesters are already scouting the boxes from previous years. We had a few knocked to the ground in winter storms.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 232742
> View attachment 232743


I can't encourage birds to come here. I have too many cats.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone know Adam's phone number? I'm ordering his prize off Amazon and for shipping they need his phone number.



I’m pretty sure Ed (ZEROPILOT) has his phone [email protected] G


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Until later Mooz. Missed you and welcome back.


Thank you, Carol. 
It's funny: while Jacques was in the hospital, even though I knew her prognosis was excellent, I just didn't have the heart to get on the forum other than a little brief lurking. But now that she's home, I feel much more involved with the forum again!!!
One of the cool things that happened from her prolonged hospitalization is that since she was tube fed so much, she's now comfortable taking food from my hand, when she hadn't before!

Her last (hopefully) check up is Tuesday the 20th, and I expect a clean bill of health. She seems 100% back to the old Jacques: doing the salmon dance and eating well, staying up front where she can watch what's going on !!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I can't encourage birds to come here. I have too many cats.


Very good of you.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hi everyone!...........
Bye everyone!


----------



## DE42

I hope this thread does not collapse


----------



## Bambam1989

I've heard that Adam can disappear for a couple of weeks at a time. I am confident that he will be back. Until then we will miss him and think happy but dark thoughts!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Carol.
> It's funny: while Jacques was in the hospital, even though I knew her prognosis was excellent, I just didn't have the heart to get on the forum other than a little brief lurking. But now that she's home, I feel much more involved with the forum again!!!
> One of the cool things that happened from her prolonged hospitalization is that since she was tube fed so much, she's now comfortable taking food from my hand, when she hadn't before!
> 
> Her last (hopefully) check up is Tuesday the 20th, and I expect a clean bill of health. She seems 100% back to the old Jacques: doing the salmon dance and eating well, staying up front where she can watch what's going on !!!!!!


I am so happy that she seems 100% and we felt your absence but we understood. We are all only human after all.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone!...........
> Bye everyone!


Hi Bambam
Bye Bambam


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I hope this thread does not collapse


It won't don't worry. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. Have an awesome Sunday. [emoji8]


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I hope this thread does not collapse


Our leader will be back.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Our leader will be back.


Eventually.


----------



## DE42

Thanks for the encouragement. 

I've come to care about this place and the people. I feel I can open up to you all and talk. That's a big thing. You all help me fight my depression and encourage me. You all could be the reason I don't listen to that voice in my head head telling me too off myself one day. 

Well I'm off to bed. It's 1:30 here and time changes tonight.


----------



## kellygirl64

DE42 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I've come to care about this place and the people. I feel I can open up to you all and talk. That's a big thing. You all help me fight my depression and encourage me. You all could be the reason I don't listen to that voice in my head head telling me too off myself one day.
> 
> Well I'm off to bed. It's 1:30 here and time changes tonight.


Good night <3


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 232742
> View attachment 232743



That’s really interesting. They may look like Robins but they prefer an enclosed nest. Our European Robins have nestboxes like this which are more open


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Carol.
> It's funny: while Jacques was in the hospital, even though I knew her prognosis was excellent, I just didn't have the heart to get on the forum other than a little brief lurking. But now that she's home, I feel much more involved with the forum again!!!
> One of the cool things that happened from her prolonged hospitalization is that since she was tube fed so much, she's now comfortable taking food from my hand, when she hadn't before!
> 
> Her last (hopefully) check up is Tuesday the 20th, and I expect a clean bill of health. She seems 100% back to the old Jacques: doing the salmon dance and eating well, staying up front where she can watch what's going on !!!!!!



That’s such good news Bea. And I understand where you were with Jacques. 

I am approaching the saddest anniversary with Joe and it’s feeling harder to be here. I am doing my best


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Happy Sunday 

I have my tv on and monitor the nest box camera as I go through the day. 

I have seen two birds in the box again the morning, but they still don’t seem keen on actually building a nest. Maybe the weather isn’t right yet

And on the subject of Adam, we’re kind of used to his disappearances. It happened this time last year too. He takes a break, sometimes lengthy. 

I have been in touch via email so he is still out there. 

The CDR hasn’t yet shut down in his absence and I am sure it won’t now. 

People have lives outside the CDR, hard to imagine I know [emoji23], and the outside world takes over on occasion so the roomies change. It’s probably healthier to get some daylight from time to time [emoji1] We are always delighted to see old friends return and they frequently do


----------



## Bambam1989

Popping in for a late night visit. 
I am here! 
Now I am gone again...


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Popping in for a late night visit.
> I am here!
> Now I am gone again...



Hi and Bye! Not see you in your morning


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mums out there. [emoji253]

In Britain we celebrate it today, the day of the church Mothering Sunday festival. 

So if you’re not in the UK, you can celebrate twice courtesy of the CDR


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s really interesting. They may look like Robins but they prefer an enclosed nest. Our European Robins have nestboxes like this which are more open
> View attachment 232760



Yes....I’m actually thinking of making a few like the one you posted. The ones I have pix of are pretty much right from the American Bluebird society’s info. In fact, the entrance hole is important to ensure larger invasive types don’t enter and nest. You will notice no perches either...the birds land on the roof, or side, then flitter inside. The perches provide a spot for aggressive non-natives to take over.

We’ve actually had pretty good luck in a few of our boxes with bb’s returning year after year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

......and changing topics a bit, anyone have a countdown for upcoming FIFA Worldcup in 12 locations throughout Russia?

Less than 100 days to go til the first match


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I've come to care about this place and the people. I feel I can open up to you all and talk. That's a big thing. You all help me fight my depression and encourage me. You all could be the reason I don't listen to that voice in my head head telling me too off myself one day.
> 
> Well I'm off to bed. It's 1:30 here and time changes tonight.


I am very glad that you feel so comfortable with us. And you have become important to us as well. You are part of the family and don't ever feel that you cannot come here to talk. There are lots of sensible people here and not so sensible people as well. But all in all it is a good balance. Good night Dan, sweat dreams and sleep tight. Glad you are part of the family besides one day when I win the lottery I am going to need an aviation expert.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and changing topics a bit, anyone have a countdown for upcoming FIFA Worldcup in 12 locations throughout Russia?
> 
> Less than 100 days to go til the first match
> 
> View attachment 232769


JoesDad undoubtedly does [emoji849]

We had to pick our wedding date round the 1990 world cup


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s such good news Bea. And I understand where you were with Jacques.
> 
> I am approaching the saddest anniversary with Joe and it’s feeling harder to be here. I am doing my best


Aaahhhhh Linda. If I could give you a hug I would. Hang in there and if you need to take a break we will understand. We will miss you terribly but will understand.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....I’m actually thinking of making a few like the one you posted. The ones I have pix of are pretty much right from the American Bluebird society’s info. In fact, the entrance hole is important to ensure larger invasive types don’t enter and nest. You will notice no perches either...the birds land on the roof, or side, then flitter inside. The perches provide a spot for aggressive non-natives to take over.
> 
> We’ve actually had pretty good luck in a few of our boxes with bb’s returning year after year.


We have a metal plate round the hole of our bluet-it box (autocorrect has learned the alternative spelling that I use to avoid the over-sensitive language filter on TFO [emoji41] )

The plate is there to stop woodpeckers enlarging the hole to get at the chicks. We have Great Spotted Woodpeckers regularly in our garden - I love them, but not when helping themselves to baby birds in view of the camera!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Happy Sunday
> 
> I have my tv on and monitor the nest box camera as I go through the day.
> 
> I have seen two birds in the box again the morning, but they still don’t seem keen on actually building a nest. Maybe the weather isn’t right yet
> 
> And on the subject of Adam, we’re kind of used to his disappearances. It happened this time last year too. He takes a break, sometimes lengthy.
> 
> I have been in touch via email so he is still out there.
> 
> The CDR hasn’t yet shut down in his absence and I am sure it won’t now.
> 
> People have lives outside the CDR, hard to imagine I know [emoji23], and the outside world takes over on occasion so the roomies change. It’s probably healthier to get some daylight from time to time [emoji1] We are always delighted to see old friends return and they frequently do


Nicely said Linda. I wonder where Sabine has dissapeared to now? I am so intrigued by your nesting box and love the fact that you have a camera in it. I watched I think it was Criminal Minds program where the neighbour was an avid bird watcher. Anyway it turned out that she killed her neighbour because he would not listen about his loud radio disturbing a rare bird which visited her garden. My point is though ...... you are not like that are you? [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Popping in for a late night visit.
> I am here!
> Now I am gone again...


Hi I am here and gone again Bambam. How is Cricket doing?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and changing topics a bit, anyone have a countdown for upcoming FIFA Worldcup in 12 locations throughout Russia?
> 
> Less than 100 days to go til the first match
> 
> View attachment 232769




Here are the groupings


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mums out there. [emoji253]
> 
> In Britain we celebrate it today, the day of the church Mothering Sunday festival.
> 
> So if you’re not in the UK, you can celebrate twice courtesy of the CDR


Yayyyy. Thank you Linda. A very HAPPY MOTHERSDAY to you and all the other Mother's as well. I hope your kids show you just how much they value you and all you do for them.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....I’m actually thinking of making a few like the one you posted. The ones I have pix of are pretty much right from the American Bluebird society’s info. In fact, the entrance hole is important to ensure larger invasive types don’t enter and nest. You will notice no perches either...the birds land on the roof, or side, then flitter inside. The perches provide a spot for aggressive non-natives to take over.
> 
> We’ve actually had pretty good luck in a few of our boxes with bb’s returning year after year.


Aaahhh that is awesome and quite a compliment on your hosting skills.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and changing topics a bit, anyone have a countdown for upcoming FIFA Worldcup in 12 locations throughout Russia?
> 
> Less than 100 days to go til the first match
> 
> View attachment 232769


Sorry. I havent seen one. But hubby does the sport watching not me.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have a metal plate round the hole of our bluet-it box (autocorrect has learned the alternative spelling that I use to avoid the over-sensitive language filter on TFO [emoji41] )
> 
> The plate is there to stop woodpeckers enlarging the hole to get at the chicks. We have Great Spotted Woodpeckers regularly in our garden - I love them, but not when helping themselves to baby birds in view of the camera!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are the groupings
> 
> View attachment 232782


Oh Dear. South Africa didn't make it on the list.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. Thank you Linda. A very HAPPY MOTHERSDAY to you and all the other Mother's as well. I hope your kids show you just how much they value you and all you do for them.



Yes....happy Mother’s Day....right on the heels of *International Women’s Day* celebrations celebrated 8/9 March. Americans get to wait ‘til May. I guess we are slower to catch on! ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....happy Mother’s Day....right on the heels International Women’s Day celebrations celebrated 8/9 March. Americans get to wait ‘til May. I guess we are slower to catch on! ?


We also have Mother's Day in May. On the 13th this year.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are the groupings
> 
> View attachment 232782


England is quite pleased with it's group. Being British, we have every confidence in our ability to not make it much past the group stages. 1966 and all that! * Sigh *


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. Thank you Linda. A very HAPPY MOTHERSDAY to you and all the other Mother's as well. I hope your kids show you just how much they value you and all you do for them.


My kids have sent cards. We have never been big on other things on Mother's Day. I like it that way. They'll Skype later undoubtedly. 

The best thing about being a Mum is knowing I have raised them to be happy, confident and independent. We chat daily online as I do with my Mum 

My son has written "Thank you for mothering me excellently" in his card  It's very much his sense of humour... made me laugh too


----------



## CarolM

Our meet and greet went well this morning. The Miley twin did not take to cats well so she was taken off the list. So that left two. Snoopy was very chilled and relaxed but was not originally our first choice. The second one "nameless" for now interacted with Miley a little more. He is the one we are thinking of taking. He is going to be sterilised tomorrow as he was a stray they found. And I am going to arrange with them that we will collect him on saturday morning early. So we will have the weekend to get him used to our house etc. Looking forward to our new member joining the family.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My kids have sent cards. We have never been big on other things on Mother's Day. I like it that way. They'll Skype later undoubtedly.
> 
> The best thing about being a Mum is knowing I have raised them to be happy, confident and independent. We chat daily online as I do with my Mum
> 
> My son has written "Thank you for mothering me excellently" in his card  It's very much his sense of humour... made me laugh too


Sounds like you have a close family. So nice to see. Glad they appreciate you not always a given with children nowadays.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Our meet and greet went well this morning. The Miley twin did not take to cats well so she was taken off the list. So that left two. Snoopy was very chilled and relaxed but was not originally our first choice. The second one "nameless" for now interacted with Miley a little more. He is the one we are thinking of taking. He is going to be sterilised tomorrow as he was a stray they found. And I am going to arrange with them that we will collect him on saturday morning early. So we will have the weekend to get him used to our house etc. Looking forward to our new member joining the family.


Ooh, that will be exciting. You are going to have a busy time ahead keeping an eye on things as you try to settle in a new friend for Miley


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Our meet and greet went well this morning. The Miley twin did not take to cats well so she was taken off the list. So that left two. Snoopy was very chilled and relaxed but was not originally our first choice. The second one "nameless" for now interacted with Miley a little more. He is the one we are thinking of taking. He is going to be sterilised tomorrow as he was a stray they found. And I am going to arrange with them that we will collect him on saturday morning early. So we will have the weekend to get him used to our house etc. Looking forward to our new member joining the family.



Good luck....and pix!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooh, that will be exciting. You are going to have a busy time ahead keeping an eye on things as you try to settle in a new friend for Miley


Yes we will but I believe that ultimately she is going to be alot happier. And we give another little one a forever home.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck....and pix!


Thank you. I think it should be fine to share a picture now. This is the little guy we want to adopt. The boys especially like him because of his funny face.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone!...........
> Bye everyone!



Hi! Bye! [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I think it should be fine to share a picture now. This is the little guy we want to adopt. The boys especially like him because of his funny face.
> View attachment 232798
> View attachment 232800



He looks to be a great character


----------



## CarolM

Whity and Blue say Hello!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> I've heard that Adam can disappear for a couple of weeks at a time. I am confident that he will be back. Until then we will miss him and think happy but dark thoughts!



Yes. 
He’s even disappeared for MONTHS before. The CDR is a little different when he’s gone, but it still carries on. [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> He looks to be a great character


He is very cute and Miley and him interacted together far more than the other one. Only time will tell if we have made the right choice.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That’s such good news Bea. And I understand where you were with Jacques.
> 
> I am approaching the saddest anniversary with Joe and it’s feeling harder to be here. I am doing my best



Anniversaries ARE tough- especially the first ones, I think. 
Joe had an amazing life with you and your family.[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Happy Sunday
> 
> I have my tv on and monitor the nest box camera as I go through the day.
> 
> I have seen two birds in the box again the morning, but they still don’t seem keen on actually building a nest. Maybe the weather isn’t right yet
> 
> And on the subject of Adam, we’re kind of used to his disappearances. It happened this time last year too. He takes a break, sometimes lengthy.
> 
> I have been in touch via email so he is still out there.
> 
> The CDR hasn’t yet shut down in his absence and I am sure it won’t now.
> 
> People have lives outside the CDR, hard to imagine I know [emoji23], and the outside world takes over on occasion so the roomies change. It’s probably healthier to get some daylight from time to time [emoji1] We are always delighted to see old friends return and they frequently do



Well said, Linda! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whity and Blue say Hello!!
> View attachment 232809
> View attachment 232810



Hello Whity and Blue! Nice to see you both


----------



## Bee62

Hello roommates.
I wish you all a beautiful and peaceful Sunday. 
I am working, so I cannot post much, but I will catch up, I promise.
See you all in the evening I hope.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates.
> I wish you all a beautiful and peaceful Sunday.
> I am working, so I cannot post much, but I will catch up, I promise.
> See you all in the evening I hope.


Hi Sabine. Missed you the last few days. Glad it is only work keeping you away. Have an awesome Sunday too and not chat later.


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mums out there. [emoji253]
> 
> In Britain we celebrate it today, the day of the church Mothering Sunday festival.
> 
> So if you’re not in the UK, you can celebrate twice courtesy of the CDR


Happy MOTHER'S day


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates.
> I wish you all a beautiful and peaceful Sunday.
> I am working, so I cannot post much, but I will catch up, I promise.
> See you all in the evening I hope.



Hi Sabine. 

I hope the work is going OK. Not see you again soon hopefully  x [emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's laundry day. Whoopee!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hi Sabine.
> 
> I hope the work is going OK. Not see you again soon hopefully  x [emoji217]


Thank you Linda. FREE is betterbut it is OK


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's laundry day. Whoopee!


Today is hubbies turn. Yayyy. So I planted my seeds and got to do some other stuff.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Happy MOTHER'S day


Hey Dipa ( or what is your name I should use ), good to see you here.
Welcome !


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Happy MOTHER'S day


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room Dipa. I hope you enjoy the stay. And have an awesome Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

#Spring is right around the corner - early morning light on our now budding treescape captured via our drone up a 100 ft or so.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's laundry day. Whoopee!



Laundry day here too. And I have ironed as well! (Polishes halo - but in truth there wasn’t much for a change)

I have been out for a walk as well. Typically, the sun has finally emerged now I’m home. 

We’re just starting to see the first green leaves on the trees here. I noticed Hawthorn, always early into leaf, while I was out. 

And our garden daffodils are finally in flower. Spring is definitely starting here


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I think it should be fine to share a picture now. This is the little guy we want to adopt. The boys especially like him because of his funny face.
> View attachment 232798
> View attachment 232800


Cute little guy. You should


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Cute little guy. You should


Thanks Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> #Spring is right around the corner - early morning light on our now budding treescape captured via our drone up a 100 ft or so.
> 
> View attachment 232823


What a stunning picture.


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Hey Dipa ( or what is your name I should use ), good to see you here.
> Welcome !


My name is Dipa
It means light or Lamp in english
Good to see you too here


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Laundry day here too. And I have ironed as well! (Polishes halo - but in truth there wasn’t much for a change)
> 
> I have been out for a walk as well. Typically, the sun has finally emerged now I’m home.
> 
> We’re just starting to see the first green leaves on the trees here. I noticed Hawthorn, always early into leaf, while I was out.
> 
> And our garden daffodils are finally in flower. Spring is definitely starting here


Yayyy. I am happy for you guys. Spring time is always a beautiful time.


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room Dipa. I hope you enjoy the stay. And have an awesome Sunday.


Mu sunday is finishing
But i have a good
I made temporary box home for my turtle
And after 5 days he started eating
This sunday never can be more good..
I hope you enjoy your sunday..


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Mu sunday is finishing
> But i have a good
> I made temporary box home for my turtle
> And after 5 days he started eating
> This sunday never can be more good..
> I hope you enjoy your sunday..


Thank you. We are hitting late afternoon for our Sunday as well. Very glad your tort is eating again.


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Thank you. We are hitting late afternoon for our Sunday as well. Very glad your tort is eating again.


Welcome..[emoji4]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Whity and Blue say Hello!!
> View attachment 232809
> View attachment 232810



They are BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Cute little guy. You should



What a cutie!


----------



## Dipa

Moozillion said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji7]


Cute ones...[emoji7]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji7]


Thank you Bea. I think so too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone know Adam's phone number? I'm ordering his prize off Amazon and for shipping they need his phone number.


Whats the prize?? Bella my cat wants to know. She is a very curious cat!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hi I am here and gone again Bambam. How is Cricket doing?


Completely back to herself. All three have been enjoying the sunny weather.
Even Clunker got to go outside for a bit yesterday and probably will today and tomorrow too!
I officially have garden fever, my crocuses and primroses are blooming and I've got daffodils that are about to (some of them I planted in the fall and will get to see them for the first time this spring)


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Our meet and greet went well this morning. The Miley twin did not take to cats well so she was taken off the list. So that left two. Snoopy was very chilled and relaxed but was not originally our first choice. The second one "nameless" for now interacted with Miley a little more. He is the one we are thinking of taking. He is going to be sterilised tomorrow as he was a stray they found. And I am going to arrange with them that we will collect him on saturday morning early. So we will have the weekend to get him used to our house etc. Looking forward to our new member joining the family.


So excited about your new family member!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> So excited about your new family member!


Thank you Bambam.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Completely back to herself. All three have been enjoying the sunny weather.
> Even Clunker got to go outside for a bit yesterday and probably will today and tomorrow too!
> I officially have garden fever, my crocuses and primroses are blooming and I've got daffodils that are about to (some of them I planted in the fall and will get to see them for the first time this spring)


So glad about Cricket. Way to go Clunker. He must have enjoyed the sun. That is one of the nice things about living in South Africa - we will still have a few nice sunny days even in winter. Only the nights and mornings will be colder. Your garden sounds like it is going to be an awesome one. Please share pictures. I love seeing pics of peoples gardens. My youngest son reackons I want to be a farmer lol. I thankfully got a chance to finally plant the seeds for Rue's food today as well. So hopefully most of them do grow.


----------



## CarolM

How are you doing Linda. @JoesMum. I hope you had a really nice Mother's day today.


----------



## CarolM

I see that everybody must be enjoying their Sundays as there is not much activity going on. I am going to say Good night. Sleep tight and sweat dreams. I hope everyone has a supa dupa Monday. Not until tomorrow. Ciao for now.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I see that everybody must be enjoying their Sundays as there is not much activity going on. I am going to say Good night. Sleep tight and sweat dreams. I hope everyone has a supa dupa Monday. Not until tomorrow. Ciao for now.


Good night.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Sabine. Missed you the last few days. Glad it is only work keeping you away. Have an awesome Sunday too and not chat later.


Thank you Carol. I finally have caught up and read all posts so I hope I am up to date.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I see that everybody must be enjoying their Sundays as there is not much activity going on. I am going to say Good night. Sleep tight and sweat dreams. I hope everyone has a supa dupa Monday. Not until tomorrow. Ciao for now.


Sad, I missed you Carol. Have a good night and hopefully chat tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night.


Hi Dan. I hope you are feeling better again. I read about your problems with the Crohn.
The house you are going to buy is very, very beautiful. I really like it and it`s big backyard. The views of the inside of the house are beautiful too.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> #Spring is right around the corner - early morning light on our now budding treescape captured via our drone up a 100 ft or so.
> 
> View attachment 232823


Here too ! Today we had nice 16 C and sunshine. Wonderful !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan. I hope you are feeling better again. I read about your problems with the Crohn.
> The house you are going to buy is very, very beautiful. I really like it and it`s big backyard. The views of the inside of the house are beautiful too.


Not sure that will be the one or if it will be available then. But that's what I'm looking for. And going to look at when I go down there.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Whats the prize?? Bella my cat wants to know. She is a very curious cat!


Well, both of them are SURPRISE prizes! You'll have to wait until Lena and Adam post pictures after they receive them.


----------



## Moozillion

Dipa said:


> My name is Dipa
> It means light or Lamp in english
> Good to see you too here


Hello, Dipa!
I see you are in India! I find India to be very interesting. I am currently taking a class learning the sanskrit language, and am studying the Yoga Sutras of Patanjali as well.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, both of them are SURPRISE prizes! You'll have to wait until Lena and Adam post pictures after they receive them.


 YVOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNE!!!!!!!! (stomps on floor several times with both feet )
You KNOW I don't like to WAIT to see happy surprises!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now,now. . . simmer down.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> YVOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNE!!!!!!!! (stomps on floor several times with both feet )
> You KNOW I don't like to WAIT to see happy surprises!!!!!!!!!!





Yvonne G said:


> Now,now. . . simmer down.


So funny [emoji23]


----------



## DE42

Post 100,500


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Completely back to herself. All three have been enjoying the sunny weather.
> Even Clunker got to go outside for a bit yesterday and probably will today and tomorrow too!
> I officially have garden fever, my crocuses and primroses are blooming and I've got daffodils that are about to (some of them I planted in the fall and will get to see them for the first time this spring)


Good news ! Good evening BamBam. Garden fever is not dangerous and easy to treat. Spend a lot of hours in a garden !


----------



## DE42

They will be killed tonight but. Peach tree flowers.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Not sure that will be the one or if it will be available then. But that's what I'm looking for. And going to look at when I go down there.


Hopefully it will be not sold until you move !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> YVOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNE!!!!!!!! (stomps on floor several times with both feet )
> You KNOW I don't like to WAIT to see happy surprises!!!!!!!!!!


I want to see that !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They will be killed tonight but. Peach tree flowers.
> View attachment 232858


Why will they be killed tonight ?? Too cold outside ?
Wrap a blanket or two around the bush und you can save the blooms.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They will be killed tonight but. Peach tree flowers.
> View attachment 232858


How big is your property ? It looks big !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Why will they be killed tonight ?? Too cold outside ?
> Wrap a blanket or two around the bush und you can save the blooms.


Yes cold. The late ones should be fine but the ones that are out now will be bit back.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> How big is your property ? It looks big !


1.5 Akers roughly 6,000m^2


----------



## DE42

That building in the back in on another property.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> 1.5 Akers roughly 6,000m^2


Wow, that`s big. My property has 2.500qm. Much work !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Wow, that`s big. My property has 2.500qm. Much work !


I have a lot I need to do outside.... And inside lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I have a lot I need to do outside.... And inside lol.


Welcome to the club ! Me too.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Dan, I am very tired and still have half an hour to work.
Not see you tomorrow. 
Gute Nacht !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Good night Dan, I am very tired and still have half an hour to work.
> Not see you tomorrow.
> Gute Nacht !


Good night.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> They will be killed tonight but. Peach tree flowers.
> View attachment 232858


I just noticed this a.m. that my peach tree's buds are about to open. That's just the prettiest tree, huh? I wish the flowers lasted longer.


----------



## Bambam1989

Well, my husband finally got a chance to look over my plans for Clunker's new enclosure.. and he turned it down. The reason, we could make it better! My Tortoise is going to be living in an armored tank if he gets his way..


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Well, my husband finally got a chance to look over my plans for Clunker's new enclosure.. and he turned it down. The reason, we could make it better! My Tortoise is going to be living in an armored tank if he gets his way..


It is SO COOL that your husband is getting involved in tortoise care!!!!  I'd say he's a KEEPER!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, time for me to turn in, Roomies- Not see you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## kellygirl64

JoesMum said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mums out there. [emoji253]
> 
> In Britain we celebrate it today, the day of the church Mothering Sunday festival.
> 
> So if you’re not in the UK, you can celebrate twice courtesy of the CDR


Thanks so much !! I hope it is a blessed day for you.


----------



## kellygirl64

Moozillion said:


> Well, time for me to turn in, Roomies- Not see you all tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 232879


What a great pic, like ginger-cats !! Gunite.


----------



## kellygirl64

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates.
> I wish you all a beautiful and peaceful Sunday.
> I am working, so I cannot post much, but I will catch up, I promise.
> See you all in the evening I hope.


Thanks for such a nice greeting !! I hope you had a wonderful day filled with sunshine and easy breezes. Not sure of the weather there but it's a nice warm thought.


----------



## kellygirl64

JoesMum said:


> That’s such good news Bea. And I understand where you were with Jacques.
> 
> I am approaching the saddest anniversary with Joe and it’s feeling harder to be here. I am doing my best


I'm sorry about the sadness around Joe's anniversary. I don't know who Joe is but it's clear you're hurting and my heart hurts for you. Anniversarys always sounded so positive to me, like my elderly couple friends - celebrating their 69th this April. Yet we're like forced to use the word in regards to some of the saddest, most painful and troubling days of our pasts. That in itself is a tragedy. I can tell you lost 'Joe' , it's so clear in just your few words. Do you want to share with me ? I'm already hurting for you, and if it's not too forward or painful, you can share. He must have been so very special. Please don't stay away. One of us is bound to say something funny, sad, healing or hysterical, who knows ?!?! But if you don't come back, you definitely won't know. Hugs, JoesMum.


----------



## kellygirl64

Maro2Bear said:


> #Spring is right around the corner - early morning light on our now budding treescape captured via our drone up a 100 ft or so.
> 
> View attachment 232823


How do you make that emoji with the "wow" thing happening ?! Anyway, just picture it !! LOL, Awesome shot !!


----------



## kellygirl64

Bambam1989 said:


> Completely back to herself. All three have been enjoying the sunny weather.
> Even Clunker got to go outside for a bit yesterday and probably will today and tomorrow too!
> I officially have garden fever, my crocuses and primroses are blooming and I've got daffodils that are about to (some of them I planted in the fall and will get to see them for the first time this spring)


Yay !! Awesome !! Love happy fevers !!


----------



## kellygirl64

DE42 said:


> They will be killed tonight but. Peach tree flowers.
> View attachment 232858


That's so easy on my snow-blind eyes. Still a lot of snow on the ground here in NY. It's a lovely tree. I hope it surprises you and is just as lovely tomorrow !!


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> It is SO COOL that your husband is getting involved in tortoise care!!!!  I'd say he's a KEEPER!!!


He likes to build things. But he tends to "over do" things... 
I was going to build the enclosure mostly on my own but now he is getting excited about combining our ideas and it is sounding like he will be doing the build while I "supervise". [emoji57] 
You ever watch the TV show "Home Improvement"? I am married to Tim the tool man..


----------



## kellygirl64

DE42 said:


> That building in the back in on another property.


So you get to have that cool building in your pics but don't have to mow around it or paint it or weed-whack around it, sounds like a good deal LOL.


----------



## JoesMum

kellygirl64 said:


> I'm sorry about the sadness around Joe's anniversary. I don't know who Joe is but it's clear you're hurting and my heart hurts for you. Anniversarys always sounded so positive to me, like my elderly couple friends - celebrating their 69th this April. Yet we're like forced to use the word in regards to some of the saddest, most painful and troubling days of our pasts. That in itself is a tragedy. I can tell you lost 'Joe' , it's so clear in just your few words. Do you want to share with me ? I'm already hurting for you, and if it's not too forward or painful, you can share. He must have been so very special. Please don't stay away. One of us is bound to say something funny, sad, healing or hysterical, who knows ?!?! But if you don't come back, you definitely won't know. Hugs, JoesMum.



Thank you for your kind words. This was all shared with the CDR as it happened one year ago tomorrow (March 13) and with TFO afterwards

Joe is/was our Testudo graeca graeca (Greek) - my husband’s 7th birthday present in 1970. They have both been part of my life for over 30 years. Last winter Joe came out of hibernation apparently OK and then suddenly went floppy during his soak. We rushed him to the vet, but tests revealed a massive tumour and Joe was put to sleep. 

It was a massive shock. We had kind of assumed he would outlive us. 

Joe was one of the TFO characters. His yobbish male antics giving everyone a laugh. He was 7lb of testosterone in charge of his domain, our garden, without a doubt and woe betide anyone or anything that he objected to. His regular stand offs with the lawn mower and the wheelie bin in particular. 

It was odd being able to cut the grass when I wanted last summer rather than having to do it at the crack of dawn before he warmed up. 

So tomorrow the sad comes. It hurts every bit as much as a human member of the family. 

RIP Joe [emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Too many! They were top of the league by miles before Christmas. They seemed to score at least 5 goals every match. They won 3 matches 7-0. It seems to have gone downhill of late. The end of the season is in May.



Hybris? Hopefully they have learned their lesson from this all and will be at the top soon.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> For me it was after 14.00



The multiple time zones across the CDR!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> If you see someone working out in their yard, you go up and introduce yourself and show your interest in the house that's for sale. They'll be more than willing to gossip with you.



And if they aren’t, you’ll know who the problem neighbor is.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> CHEESE!!!! That should get Adam out of hiding.



Oh, I wasn’t going to share


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mine are dead.[emoji24]



Drought-related or?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Looks nice and spacious. Nice big back garden. Lots of room for your furry friends.



I was suggesting scaly friends, or just one Sulcata


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I'm ok. Just resting at home today. I need to do some cleaning if I get motivated.



Yeah, the CDR is a mess after the party. Go for it, Dan! (Better you than me  )


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Could it be diamonds?



I doubt it. They melted away.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. I finally have caught up and read all posts so I hope I am up to date.


Yayyy, but I suspect that you will now have more to catch up on. LOL


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I need to take pun lessons from you.



Hanging out with the Brits in the CDR!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Been there. . . done that! But now I must leave again. Misty is telling me it's past 11a and she MUST eat at 11a!!!



She has to follow her routine, doesn’t she?  xx


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, both of them are SURPRISE prizes! You'll have to wait until Lena and Adam post pictures after they receive them.


aaahhhh. Now Bella is even more curious, but I told her she MUST be patient.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> With marshmallows???



Here, hot chocolate with marshmallows is marketed as the “melted snowman”. Yum!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I remember ring intimidated by the game Adam started and I was very confused!
> I know it didn’t take long for everyone to find their way into the CDR. I remember all the points I wasn’t getting and all the cheese talk!! I love you guys!!



Yep, the talk in the CDR can get cheesy sometimes. 
Has spring arrived for you yet, Kathy?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope. No hope of revival. One of the first things to go when the drought hit. They are a rather water thirsty plant. I put in a well point recently (unfortunately only good for the garden and nothing else[emoji22]) but it was too late for the rose bush. I will need to get some more.



That answers my question.  Hopefully it’ll be better soon. Your winter is probably so mild you could plant them any time, right?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Post 100,500


Sjoe, now that went quickly


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It does get confusing in here sometimes. But that is the fun part as you can say anything you like and it does not even have to make sense. Most of the roommates will start or carry on with your crazy talk. Who could ask for anything more. People to be crazy with you and not condemn you for it. You can even make as many spelling mistakes and no-one will point them out.



Um, I’m not sure about hyphenating “no one” but I agree with the rest


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mmmm good point. What shall we talk about?



I’m glad I wasn’t around to interrupt [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We could talk about ..... nope I am stumped. Wait where is the meerkat? One-legged pirate and leprechaun are you around? I am still waiting for my gin and dry lemon please. Jellyfish could you please give just a teensy weensy bit of light so I can see where they went.



[emoji85][emoji85] I told you they weren’t awake. LOL


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Still just sitting here lol.
> 
> But if I don't I doubt the dogs will do it for me.



Maybe if you don’t feed them for a few days, they might lick the floor clean?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just hung up two more Blue Bird houses in our garden area, hopefully not too late. The early nesters are already scouting the boxes from previous years. We had a few knocked to the ground in winter storms.



Our roommates are such kind people. Proudly supporting young families.  Hope they’ll be pictures to share in a few months?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 232742
> View attachment 232743



Pictures of the birds, I meant.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I’m pretty sure Ed (ZEROPILOT) has his phone [email protected] G



I agree with Bea. Ed has everyone on file. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Carol.
> It's funny: while Jacques was in the hospital, even though I knew her prognosis was excellent, I just didn't have the heart to get on the forum other than a little brief lurking. But now that she's home, I feel much more involved with the forum again!!!
> One of the cool things that happened from her prolonged hospitalization is that since she was tube fed so much, she's now comfortable taking food from my hand, when she hadn't before!
> 
> Her last (hopefully) check up is Tuesday the 20th, and I expect a clean bill of health. She seems 100% back to the old Jacques: doing the salmon dance and eating well, staying up front where she can watch what's going on !!!!!!



That’s so good to hear, Bea!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I hope this thread does not collapse



No it won’t. If we keep it going.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I've heard that Adam can disappear for a couple of weeks at a time. I am confident that he will be back. Until then we will miss him and think happy but dark thoughts!



Yep. Even for months sometimes. But the friendships we’ve made here are what keeps the thread alive. Any of us may need a break at one point or another, and that’s perfectly fine. xx


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> He likes to build things. But he tends to "over do" things...
> I was going to build the enclosure mostly on my own but now he is getting excited about combining our ideas and it is sounding like he will be doing the build while I "supervise". [emoji57]
> You ever watch the TV show "Home Improvement"? I am married to Tim the tool man..


Whahaha. I am married to "Lets hire Tim the tool man!" So I think you are the luckier of the two. Although I suppose that depends on ones perspective. Hee Hee Hee


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thank you for your kind words. This was all shared with the CDR as it happened one year ago tomorrow (March 13) and with TFO afterwards
> 
> Joe is/was our Testudo graeca graeca (Greek) - my husband’s 7th birthday present in 1970. They have both been part of my life for over 30 years. Last winter Joe came out of hibernation apparently OK and then suddenly went floppy during his soak. We rushed him to the vet, but tests revealed a massive tumour and Joe was put to sleep.
> 
> It was a massive shock. We had kind of assumed he would outlive us.
> 
> Joe was one of the TFO characters. His yobbish male antics giving everyone a laugh. He was 7lb of testosterone in charge of his domain, our garden, without a doubt and woe betide anyone or anything that he objected to. His regular stand offs with the lawn mower and the wheelie bin in particular.
> 
> It was odd being able to cut the grass when I wanted last summer rather than having to do it at the crack of dawn before he warmed up.
> 
> So tomorrow the sad comes. It hurts every bit as much as a human member of the family.
> 
> RIP Joe [emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I've come to care about this place and the people. I feel I can open up to you all and talk. That's a big thing. You all help me fight my depression and encourage me. You all could be the reason I don't listen to that voice in my head head telling me too off myself one day.
> 
> Well I'm off to bed. It's 1:30 here and time changes tonight.



Off to bed is as far as you can go, please. I genuinely care about the people in the CDR too. We’re not going anywhere - not all at the same time anyway.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That’s such good news Bea. And I understand where you were with Jacques.
> 
> I am approaching the saddest anniversary with Joe and it’s feeling harder to be here. I am doing my best



It’s heartbreaking. And all we can do is send you lots of hugs. [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Drought-related or?


Yes, Drought related. But they were my first roses. Oh well. If at first you don't succeed, try and try again...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Mums out there. [emoji253]
> 
> In Britain we celebrate it today, the day of the church Mothering Sunday festival.
> 
> So if you’re not in the UK, you can celebrate twice courtesy of the CDR



Happy (belated) Mother’s Day, Linda - and British roommates! Turkey celebrates in May. For Russians, 8 March is the only alternative.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I doubt it. They melted away.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and changing topics a bit, anyone have a countdown for upcoming FIFA Worldcup in 12 locations throughout Russia?
> 
> Less than 100 days to go til the first match
> 
> View attachment 232769



Our TV is not connected so I’m very much out of the loop.  I used to follow the World Cup pretty closely as a teenager. Then life happened.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That answers my question.  Hopefully it’ll be better soon. Your winter is probably so mild you could plant them any time, right?


More than likely. But I will wait until I have a little more time available.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nicely said Linda. I wonder where Sabine has dissapeared to now? I am so intrigued by your nesting box and love the fact that you have a camera in it. I watched I think it was Criminal Minds program where the neighbour was an avid bird watcher. Anyway it turned out that she killed her neighbour because he would not listen about his loud radio disturbing a rare bird which visited her garden. My point is though ...... you are not like that are you? [emoji6] [emoji6]



 Linda is the gentlest person. Right??  
I’ll be very quiet from now on...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Um, I’m not sure about hyphenating “no one” but I agree with the rest


I find that I have actually forgotten how to spell most of the time. Just shows you how reliant I have become on spell check. Which the TFO does not have. LOL. Sometimes I change my wording just because I cannot remember how to spell a particular word.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Dear. South Africa didn't make it on the list.



Russia is there (doh!) and Denmark. No Turkey though, so I guess we won’t be watching.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji85][emoji85] I told you they weren’t awake. LOL


Nope and they are lousy Bar tender's as I am still waiting for my order.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Pictures of the birds, I meant.


Whahahaha. You always make me laugh.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Our meet and greet went well this morning. The Miley twin did not take to cats well so she was taken off the list. So that left two. Snoopy was very chilled and relaxed but was not originally our first choice. The second one "nameless" for now interacted with Miley a little more. He is the one we are thinking of taking. He is going to be sterilised tomorrow as he was a stray they found. And I am going to arrange with them that we will collect him on saturday morning early. So we will have the weekend to get him used to our house etc. Looking forward to our new member joining the family.



Yay for “Nameless”! Another important question: did the cats like him?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I think it should be fine to share a picture now. This is the little guy we want to adopt. The boys especially like him because of his funny face.
> View attachment 232798
> View attachment 232800



Cute!! How exciting!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whity and Blue say Hello!!
> View attachment 232809
> View attachment 232810



Are these yours? I thought you had only Rue?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates.
> I wish you all a beautiful and peaceful Sunday.
> I am working, so I cannot post much, but I will catch up, I promise.
> See you all in the evening I hope.



Yay! Happy to hear from you, Bee! I’ll try to be about in the evenings more, when you’re here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Linda is the gentlest person. Right??
> I’ll be very quiet from now on...


I know. She is a very gentle person. But they do say, let sleeping tigers sleep...or something to that effect. Only kidding. Besides, I know she is in the UK and I am in the SA, so I should be safe.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> #Spring is right around the corner - early morning light on our now budding treescape captured via our drone up a 100 ft or so.
> 
> View attachment 232823



Beautiful colors. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Laundry day here too. And I have ironed as well! (Polishes halo - but in truth there wasn’t much for a change)
> 
> I have been out for a walk as well. Typically, the sun has finally emerged now I’m home.
> 
> We’re just starting to see the first green leaves on the trees here. I noticed Hawthorn, always early into leaf, while I was out.
> 
> And our garden daffodils are finally in flower. Spring is definitely starting here



Et tu, Brutus? 
Just kidding. We’re getting there. Slow and steady.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yay for “Nameless”! Another important question: did the cats like him?


Yes, he got on well with cats, but we will still be careful when we introduce him to the cat and will be there when they are together. It will be a slow process, however when we are not home, the dogs go outside (they each have their own kennel and blankets etc to keep them warm and or cool) until we get home. And the cat stays inside.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whats the prize?? Bella my cat wants to know. She is a very curious cat!



Bella? Really? You’ve got to be kitten me!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, both of them are SURPRISE prizes! You'll have to wait until Lena and Adam post pictures after they receive them.



Oh Yvonne! I’m starting to bite my nails — and I don’t have much of them left as it is!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> 1.5 Akers roughly 6,000m^2



Holy moly! How do you maintain that?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Well, my husband finally got a chance to look over my plans for Clunker's new enclosure.. and he turned it down. The reason, we could make it better! My Tortoise is going to be living in an armored tank if he gets his way..



A little overzealous I guess, but it’s great he’s so involved!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are these yours? I thought you had only Rue?


Rue is the baby which came from Blue and "Yellow" , I recently relocated Yellow to my brothers farm in Atlantis - lots of weeds and water where they stay, as in spring Blue was giving her an extremely hard time and turning her over all the time. I wanted to keep Blue so relocated Yellow out of his way. Whity and Blue stay outside, they are from the wild. We interact with them and they, have gotten used to us, I give them extra food etc, but they pretty much look after themsleves, foraging in the garden. I see that Blue is dissapearing more often, so must be burrowing somewhere, and Whity dissapears every now and then too. I can look everywhere in the garden for them and won't find them. And then two hours later see them out again. They absolutely hate being soaked - Whity squeeks alot when I have tried to soak her, so on Sunday I decided to try putting some coconut oil (the one with the neutral smell) on their shells which they didn't mind as much as when I tried soaking them in water. Also the fact that they are adults, they don't need the soaking as much as Rue does. I have seen Blue once or twice though sitting in the water I put out for them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bella? Really? You’ve got to be kitten me!


I wish I could hit "like" more than once.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Thank you for your kind words. This was all shared with the CDR as it happened one year ago tomorrow (March 13) and with TFO afterwards
> 
> Joe is/was our Testudo graeca graeca (Greek) - my husband’s 7th birthday present in 1970. They have both been part of my life for over 30 years. Last winter Joe came out of hibernation apparently OK and then suddenly went floppy during his soak. We rushed him to the vet, but tests revealed a massive tumour and Joe was put to sleep.
> 
> It was a massive shock. We had kind of assumed he would outlive us.
> 
> Joe was one of the TFO characters. His yobbish male antics giving everyone a laugh. He was 7lb of testosterone in charge of his domain, our garden, without a doubt and woe betide anyone or anything that he objected to. His regular stand offs with the lawn mower and the wheelie bin in particular.
> 
> It was odd being able to cut the grass when I wanted last summer rather than having to do it at the crack of dawn before he warmed up.
> 
> So tomorrow the sad comes. It hurts every bit as much as a human member of the family.
> 
> RIP Joe [emoji22]



We miss him. Hang in there, Linda. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, now that went quickly



Adam will have a lot of catching up to do, but we all know about his prodigious ability!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I find that I have actually forgotten how to spell most of the time. Just shows you how reliant I have become on spell check. Which the TFO does not have. LOL. Sometimes I change my wording just because I cannot remember how to spell a particular word.



LOL. I was just teasing you. (As you very well know.) I think it used to be spelled no-one, at least in British English, and then the spelling convention changed. No time to fact-check myself right now though, so I might be making it up. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope and they are lousy Bar tender's as I am still waiting for my order.



That’s no good. Just because Adam has stepped out for a moment doesn’t mean they can ignore the customers. Let’s have a hard talk with them later today.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I know. She is a very gentle person. But they do say, let sleeping tigers sleep...or something to that effect. Only kidding. Besides, I know she is in the UK and I am in the SA, so I should be safe.



Well, I’m a lot closer, you know...


----------



## CarolM

I see I have 104 alerts. And most of them are from you Lena. Sjoe you have been busy!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Rue is the baby which came from Blue and "Yellow" , I recently relocated Yellow to my brothers farm in Atlantis - lots of weeds and water where they stay, as in spring Blue was giving her an extremely hard time and turning her over all the time. I wanted to keep Blue so relocated Yellow out of his way. Whity and Blue stay outside, they are from the wild. We interact with them and they, have gotten used to us, I give them extra food etc, but they pretty much look after themsleves, foraging in the garden. I see that Blue is dissapearing more often, so must be burrowing somewhere, and Whity dissapears every now and then too. I can look everywhere in the garden for them and won't find them. And then two hours later see them out again. They absolutely hate being soaked - Whity squeeks alot when I have tried to soak her, so on Sunday I decided to try putting some coconut oil (the one with the neutral smell) on their shells which they didn't mind as much as when I tried soaking them in water. Also the fact that they are adults, they don't need the soaking as much as Rue does. I have seen Blue once or twice though sitting in the water I put out for them.



I didn’t know the whole story! 
Gotta run now. Not-see you later.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well, I’m a lot closer, you know...


 Ooooppppssss. I wuv you Lena, please don't hurt me.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon Roommates, I hope everyone is having a fantastic Monday. I am going to take a nap during my lunch, so will not chat a little later again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone 
Happy Monday


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I see I have 104 alerts. And most of them are from you Lena. Sjoe you have been busy!!



 !


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone
> Happy Monday



Happy Monday, Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

kellygirl64 said:


> Thanks for such a nice greeting !! I hope you had a wonderful day filled with sunshine and easy breezes. Not sure of the weather there but it's a nice warm thought.





Dipa said:


> Happy MOTHER'S day


Hi kellygirl64 and Dipa!
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room! 
Pull up an armadillo to sit on. The One-Legged Pirate or the Leprechaun, his Substitute, should bring you a beverage of your choice (though they haven't been very reliable in the past few days). (They might be a touch busy opening a bar, The Drunken Penguin, inspired by one of our resident penguins, Silly or Willy.) We usually have lots of tea and coffee and someone might still have a stash of cheese. Do watch out for the hedgehogs. You can use the jellyfish to light your way. There are more corners in the CDR than we know, and there's a rumour that the Wool Spider might actually exist. Exercise caution, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Thank you for your kind words. This was all shared with the CDR as it happened one year ago tomorrow (March 13) and with TFO afterwards
> 
> Joe is/was our Testudo graeca graeca (Greek) - my husband’s 7th birthday present in 1970. They have both been part of my life for over 30 years. Last winter Joe came out of hibernation apparently OK and then suddenly went floppy during his soak. We rushed him to the vet, but tests revealed a massive tumour and Joe was put to sleep.
> 
> It was a massive shock. We had kind of assumed he would outlive us.
> 
> Joe was one of the TFO characters. His yobbish male antics giving everyone a laugh. He was 7lb of testosterone in charge of his domain, our garden, without a doubt and woe betide anyone or anything that he objected to. His regular stand offs with the lawn mower and the wheelie bin in particular.
> 
> It was odd being able to cut the grass when I wanted last summer rather than having to do it at the crack of dawn before he warmed up.
> 
> So tomorrow the sad comes. It hurts every bit as much as a human member of the family.
> 
> RIP Joe [emoji22]



BIGGGG HUGGG, Linda!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> That’s so good to hear, Bea!


THANK you, Lena!!!


----------



## CarolM

Today feels like a Blue Monday.


----------



## CarolM

So Here goes:


----------



## CarolM

Ha Ha the look on his face:


----------



## CarolM

Does this mean I am food, chocolate, cheese cake, a tortoise, my husband (Oh the horror), my children, my roommates.......which one is it?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Ha Ha the look on his face:
> View attachment 232906


That's my face when I had to get up this morning! The time change this weekend has me all messed up. Wish US would get rid of "daylight savings" so I can leave my clocks alone


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Oh Yvonne! I’m starting to bite my nails — and I don’t have much of them left as it is!


You've got quite a wait, as I'm in the U.S. and have to mail the packages overseas.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I had governor duties this morning - pupil discipline panels * sigh * 

All dealt with, but then I received a text from our decorator asking if he could come on Thursday to paint son’s bedroom so I had to rush out to get the paint. 

The colour was decided, but our town DIY store closed down so I had to drive half an hour to the far side of Tunbridge Wells to get it. 

I now have 2 and a bit days to pack the room up so I had better roll my sleeves up and get on with it


----------



## kellygirl64

JoesMum said:


> Thank you for your kind words. This was all shared with the CDR as it happened one year ago tomorrow (March 13) and with TFO afterwards
> 
> Joe is/was our Testudo graeca graeca (Greek) - my husband’s 7th birthday present in 1970. They have both been part of my life for over 30 years. Last winter Joe came out of hibernation apparently OK and then suddenly went floppy during his soak. We rushed him to the vet, but tests revealed a massive tumour and Joe was put to sleep.
> 
> It was a massive shock. We had kind of assumed he would outlive us.
> 
> Joe was one of the TFO characters. His yobbish male antics giving everyone a laugh. He was 7lb of testosterone in charge of his domain, our garden, without a doubt and woe betide anyone or anything that he objected to. His regular stand offs with the lawn mower and the wheelie bin in particular.
> 
> It was odd being able to cut the grass when I wanted last summer rather than having to do it at the crack of dawn before he warmed up.
> 
> So tomorrow the sad comes. It hurts every bit as much as a human member of the family.
> 
> RIP Joe [emoji22]


Awe, thanks so much for sharing. Your hearts must be truly broken. I guess in some small way, Joe is still making folks laugh because my visions of him and the wheelie bin and lawn mower, precious. Imagine compacting all that attitude (uh, 'bravery') into 7 pounds LOL. Awe, he must have been such a pleasure. What joy he's brought to your lives and your friends here. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad to start my day now, with my coffee and Joe's memory, no matter how sad. Hugs. Thank you again.


----------



## kellygirl64

Kristoff said:


> Hi kellygirl64 and Dipa!
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
> Pull up an armadillo to sit on. The One-Legged Pirate or the Leprechaun, his Substitute, should bring you a beverage of your choice (though they haven't been very reliable in the past few days). (They might be a touch busy opening a bar, The Drunken Penguin, inspired by one of our resident penguins, Silly or Willy.) We usually have lots of tea and coffee and someone might still have a stash of cheese. Do watch out for the hedgehogs. You can use the jellyfish to light your way. There are more corners in the CDR than we know, and there's a rumour that the Wool Spider might actually exist. Exercise caution, and enjoy your stay.


Poor armadillo, I'm a big girl you know !! Do they squeak when flattened ? Is your pirate's name Peg ? Or Lefty ? Woody ? Not Speedy, tho, I'm sure. I'd be green with envy if a Leprechaun brought me a grasshopper with solid gold, crushed ice, liquid removed, please. And wouldn't that make me just a bit richer then ? I'm feeling better already. Do penguins still look drunk when they waddle if you're on a ship and the waters are wavy as you pass by ? Hmmm. Hello, Silly, Willy and the missing one. What's his name ? Oh, right, Nil-ly. Coffe and tea, ok with me. I've never seen a mustache of cheese, but plenty of cheesy mustaches. Wink. Hedgehogs are spiky guinea-pigs to me. Can never tell the difference. If your jellyfish lamp fails, I know a Kellyfish equally full of light !! Corners are simple creases that hurt when you hit them while walking in the dark but they also help you go in another direction, which in the dark is helpful, unless you like being in the corner, in the dark. You can stay there, ok, but carry this Kellyfish light, I promise you'll now love being in the corner !! Wool Spiders, I fear not !! Perhaps I'm itching to meet Her ? Have I been cautious enough ? I hate being censored. Hey Woody, where's my drink ?!?!


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like you're going to fit right in with this group of nut jobs, Kelly.


----------



## Bambam1989

kellygirl64 said:


> Poor armadillo, I'm a big girl you know !! Do they squeak when flattened ? Is your pirate's name Peg ? Or Lefty ? Woody ? Not Speedy, tho, I'm sure. I'd be green with envy if a Leprechaun brought me a grasshopper with solid gold, crushed ice, liquid removed, please. And wouldn't that make me just a bit richer then ? I'm feeling better already. Do penguins still look drunk when they waddle if you're on a ship and the waters are wavy as you pass by ? Hmmm. Hello, Silly, Willy and the missing one. What's his name ? Oh, right, Nil-ly. Coffe and tea, ok with me. I've never seen a mustache of cheese, but plenty of cheesy mustaches. Wink. Hedgehogs are spiky guinea-pigs to me. Can never tell the difference. If your jellyfish lamp fails, I know a Kellyfish equally full of light !! Corners are simple creases that hurt when you hit them while walking in the dark but they also help you go in another direction, which in the dark is helpful, unless you like being in the corner, in the dark. You can stay there, ok, but carry this Kellyfish light, I promise you'll now love being in the corner !! Wool Spiders, I fear not !! Perhaps I'm itching to meet Her ? Have I been cautious enough ? I hate being censored. Hey Woody, where's my drink ?!?!


Welcome. Your a natural member of the CDR[emoji12]


----------



## kellygirl64

Bambam1989 said:


> Welcome. Your a natural member of the CDR[emoji12]


Thanks !! That came from my natural heart. My unnatural one is in a different CDR, the darker one.


----------



## DE42

kellygirl64 said:


> Thanks !! That came from my natural heart. My unnatural one is in a different CDR, the darker one.


That's down stairs if you want me reunite.


----------



## DE42

Stares are in corner 6. If you go take plenty of lights maybe a jellyfish or two. The also like a maze down there so I recomend marking your trail. I got lost when I went and ended back up here with a new pair of wool underwear I did not have on before. [emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Yep, the talk in the CDR can get cheesy sometimes.
> Has spring arrived for you yet, Kathy?



We never had winter! Only rained a few times! We will have rain the rest of the week though. Not sure how much. 
I hope it pours!! I planted a bunch of tortoise seeds!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> That's my face when I had to get up this morning! The time change this weekend has me all messed up. Wish US would get rid of "daylight savings" so I can leave my clocks alone


What does daylight savings actually do?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You've got quite a wait, as I'm in the U.S. and have to mail the packages overseas.


Aaaaaahhhhhh.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I had governor duties this morning - pupil discipline panels * sigh *
> 
> All dealt with, but then I received a text from our decorator asking if he could come on Thursday to paint son’s bedroom so I had to rush out to get the paint.
> 
> The colour was decided, but our town DIY store closed down so I had to drive half an hour to the far side of Tunbridge Wells to get it.
> 
> I now have 2 and a bit days to pack the room up so I had better roll my sleeves up and get on with it


Oh dear you sound like you have your work cut out for you. I don't envy you at all.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you're going to fit right in with this group of nut jobs, Kelly.


Yvonne!. Do I need to remind you that you are part of this group of nut jobs [emoji849] That makes you one too 

Welcome to the madness Kelly!


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Poor armadillo, I'm a big girl you know !! Do they squeak when flattened ? Is your pirate's name Peg ? Or Lefty ? Woody ? Not Speedy, tho, I'm sure. I'd be green with envy if a Leprechaun brought me a grasshopper with solid gold, crushed ice, liquid removed, please. And wouldn't that make me just a bit richer then ? I'm feeling better already. Do penguins still look drunk when they waddle if you're on a ship and the waters are wavy as you pass by ? Hmmm. Hello, Silly, Willy and the missing one. What's his name ? Oh, right, Nil-ly. Coffe and tea, ok with me. I've never seen a mustache of cheese, but plenty of cheesy mustaches. Wink. Hedgehogs are spiky guinea-pigs to me. Can never tell the difference. If your jellyfish lamp fails, I know a Kellyfish equally full of light !! Corners are simple creases that hurt when you hit them while walking in the dark but they also help you go in another direction, which in the dark is helpful, unless you like being in the corner, in the dark. You can stay there, ok, but carry this Kellyfish light, I promise you'll now love being in the corner !! Wool Spiders, I fear not !! Perhaps I'm itching to meet Her ? Have I been cautious enough ? I hate being censored. Hey Woody, where's my drink ?!?!


You got it in one. Welcome to the CDR. I think Yvonne is correct you are totally going to fit in.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Stares are in corner 6. If you go take plenty of lights maybe a jellyfish or two. The also like a maze down there so I recomend marking your trail. I got lost when I went and ended back up here with a new pair of wool underwear I did not have on before. [emoji33]


At the moment. I think they're a bit like the Hogwarts stairs, you can't actually guarantee where they'll be.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Thanks !! That came from my natural heart. My unnatural one is in a different CDR, the darker one.


Lol. There is a darker one.[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Stares are in corner 6. If you go take plenty of lights maybe a jellyfish or two. The also like a maze down there so I recomend marking your trail. I got lost when I went and ended back up here with a new pair of wool underwear I did not have on before. [emoji33]


What did you do with them?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What does daylight savings actually do?


Moves the clocks back an hour in the autumn and forward and hour in spring.

It was supposed to make the mornings lighter for workers in the winter months. The practicality in most places is that

- the country/time zone is so big that it makes little difference to those in the extreme north ,(Northern Hemisphere) or South (Southern Hemisphere) as the days are too short anyway

- the whole thing was decided before electric lighting was common and when people worked in more manual (often outdoor jobs)

- farmers hate it. To quote a farmer my parents knew who flatly refused to change his clocks "The cows don't understand"

- half the country can't remember which way the clocks go (spring forward, fall back)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yvonne!. Do I need to remind you that you are part of this group of nut jobs [emoji849] That makes you one too
> 
> Welcome to the madness Kelly!


Well said Linda.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> At the moment. I think they're a bit like the Hogwarts stairs, you can't actually guarantee where they'll be.


That definitly thickens the plot.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Moves the clocks back an hour in the autumn and forward and hour in spring.
> 
> It was supposed to make the mornings lighter for workers in the winter months. The practicality in most places is that
> 
> - the country/time zone is so big that it makes little difference to those in the extreme north ,(Northern Hemisphere) or South (Southern Hemisphere) as the days are too short anyway
> 
> - the whole thing was decided before electric lighting was common and when people worked in more manual (often outdoor jobs)
> 
> - farmers hate it. To quote a farmer my parents knew who flatly refused to change his clocks "The cows don't understand"
> 
> - half the country can't remember which way the clocks go (spring forward, fall back)


It does sound rather complicated to me. I would have a serious problem if I had to get up earlier for part of the year but would love it when I could sleep later. Lol .


----------



## CarolM

Well it is dishes for me and then bed. Good night all. Enjoy the rest of your Monday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well it is dishes for me and then bed. Good night all. Enjoy the rest of your Monday.


Sleep well Carol. We are about to sit down for dinner (7pm)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well Carol. We are about to sit down for dinner (7pm)


That is about right. We are 2 hours ahead of you.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> At the moment. I think they're a bit like the Hogwarts stairs, you can't actually guarantee where they'll be.


This may be true.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> That's my face when I had to get up this morning! The time change this weekend has me all messed up. Wish US would get rid of "daylight savings" so I can leave my clocks alone



Denmark is doing it next weekend I think. Awful


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You've got quite a wait, as I'm in the U.S. and have to mail the packages overseas.



 I’ll be down to the elbows by then!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I had governor duties this morning - pupil discipline panels * sigh *
> 
> All dealt with, but then I received a text from our decorator asking if he could come on Thursday to paint son’s bedroom so I had to rush out to get the paint.
> 
> The colour was decided, but our town DIY store closed down so I had to drive half an hour to the far side of Tunbridge Wells to get it.
> 
> I now have 2 and a bit days to pack the room up so I had better roll my sleeves up and get on with it



Lots to do! Hope you’ll have time to pop in before Thursday.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you're going to fit right in with this group of nut jobs, Kelly.



I do nut understand...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What does daylight savings actually do?



Makes you waste an hour trying to figure out what time it is?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well it is dishes for me and then bed. Good night all. Enjoy the rest of your Monday.



Sorry I missed you. Good night, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well Carol. We are about to sit down for dinner (7pm)



Bon appetit, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Denmark is doing it next weekend I think. Awful


We're the last Saturday in March for the clocks going forward.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We're the last Saturday in March for the clocks going forward.



Google says we’re on March 25.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Google says we’re on March 25.


Same as us then  It's probably an EU agreement


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Pictures of the birds, I meant.



Let’s hope. Last year the chicks all fledged a few days early, right before a large thunderstorm. We were really concerned they would get soaking wet and not make it.... a few days later, we saw them out..and all good.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Russia is there (doh!) and Denmark. No Turkey though, so I guess we won’t be watching.



I have to recheck... Iceland! All the way!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I have to recheck... Iceland! All the way!



Why Iceland?


----------



## Kristoff

My bedtime. Good night, roommates!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> What does daylight savings actually do?



Gives all us farmers extra time in the evening to get our chores done. Dark again for the first morning milking.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> We never had winter! Only rained a few times! We will have rain the rest of the week though. Not sure how much.
> I hope it pours!! I planted a bunch of tortoise seeds!!


Oh, COOL: TORTOISE SEEDS!!!! What kind of tortoises are you growing ???


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> What did you do with them?


Well they where to itchy for me so I gave them to the leprechaun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Why Iceland?



Smallest population , I think with a real team, but last WC, they did SOOO well, many around the globewere cheering for them. And most of the population went to the games..


Qualification for their first World Cup is a remarkable achievement for Iceland, a country with a population of approximately 335,000. The previous smallest country to have reached the finals was Trinidad & Tobago in 2006 (1.3 million people) followed by Northern Ireland (1.85 million), Slovenia (2.08 million), Jamaica (2.89 million) and Wales (3.1 million).


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My bedtime. Good night, roommates!


Goodnight Lena. Sleep well


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Smallest population , I think with a real team, but last WC, they did SOOO well, many around the globewere cheering for them. And most of the population went to the games..
> 
> 
> Qualification for their first World Cup is a remarkable achievement for Iceland, a country with a population of approximately 335,000. The previous smallest country to have reached the finals was Trinidad & Tobago in 2006 (1.3 million people) followed by Northern Ireland (1.85 million), Slovenia (2.08 million), Jamaica (2.89 million) and Wales (3.1 million).


That's a lot smaller than some of our cities lol. Good for them


----------



## DE42

Snowing again.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Snowing again.



Raining here.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I’m skipping parents’ coffee morning at daughter’s school. I’ve had a pretty bad cough since Thursday. So looking forward to warmer days when we don’t have to be sick every other week.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Denmark is doing it next weekend I think. Awful


I am so so glad we don't do it here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I do nut understand...
> View attachment 232914


Should i be hiding?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Makes you waste an hour trying to figure out what time it is?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sorry I missed you. Good night, Carol!


Good Morning Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Let’s hope. Last year the chicks all fledged a few days early, right before a large thunderstorm. We were really concerned they would get soaking wet and not make it.... a few days later, we saw them out..and all good.


Yayyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Gives all us farmers extra time in the evening to get our chores done. Dark again for the first morning milking.


In other words just makes your day longer. Shame I feel for you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, COOL: TORTOISE SEEDS!!!! What kind of tortoises are you growing ???


Lol Mooz. Good one. I also want to know.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well they where to itchy for me so I gave them to the leprechaun.


Ooops. He might just pass them on to someone else who gets stuck down in the catacombs!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Snowing again.


[emoji22] How is the peach tree doing? Did you wrap it like Sabine suggested?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Should i be hiding?



I don’t know. I think the squirrel is only after real nuts.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Raining here.


Overcast by us.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Raining here.



We have more snow forecast for this weekend [emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Oh, COOL: TORTOISE SEEDS!!!! What kind of tortoises are you growing ???



Hahaha!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m skipping parents’ coffee morning at daughter’s school. I’ve had a pretty bad cough since Thursday. So looking forward to warmer days when we don’t have to be sick every other week.


Good Morning Lena. Sorry to hear that. I am sending Montgomery over with some hot water with honey and lemon juice in it to Soothe your cough. I hope it helps.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know. I think the squirrel is only after real nuts.


I will then hide. As the other day I was told that I am Really Nuts!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have more snow forecast for this weekend [emoji24]


Oh no. And it was looking so good. Someone likes teasing you guys.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena. Sorry to hear that. I am sending Montgomery over with some hot water with honey and lemon juice in it to soith your cough. I hope it helps.



I hope so too. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have more snow forecast for this weekend [emoji24]


Good Morning Linda. Sending lots of love to you today. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji253] [emoji253] [emoji253] [emoji253] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I will then hide. As the other day I was told that I am Really Nuts!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Lena, Carol and anyone else that’s awake

RIP old friend



And a few of my favourite photos

Attacking his favourite enemy



Demonstrating how he let himself into the house. Steps were never a problem 



Enjoying our clematis 



Getting stuck into some lettuce. He didn’t get it often as he basically ate garden.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena, Carol and anyone else that’s awake
> 
> RIP old friend
> View attachment 232941
> 
> 
> And a few of my favourite photos
> 
> Attacking his favourite enemy
> View attachment 232942
> 
> 
> Demonstrating how he let himself into the house. Steps were never a problem
> View attachment 232943
> 
> 
> Enjoying our clematis
> View attachment 232944
> 
> 
> Getting stuck into some lettuce. He didn’t get it often as he basically ate garden.
> View attachment 232945
> 
> View attachment 232946


Oh Joe was a handsome fella. All my love to you and JoesDad. RIP Joe. You are very much missed but never forgotten. [emoji8] [emoji253]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena, Carol and anyone else that’s awake
> 
> RIP old friend
> View attachment 232941
> 
> 
> And a few of my favourite photos
> 
> Attacking his favourite enemy
> View attachment 232942
> 
> 
> Demonstrating how he let himself into the house. Steps were never a problem
> View attachment 232943
> 
> 
> Enjoying our clematis
> View attachment 232944
> 
> 
> Getting stuck into some lettuce. He didn’t get it often as he basically ate garden.
> View attachment 232945
> 
> View attachment 232946



Beautiful Joe. Rest in peace. 
He had a good life with you, Linda. 
A huge HUG! [emoji173]️


----------



## kellygirl64

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena, Carol and anyone else that’s awake
> 
> RIP old friend
> View attachment 232941
> 
> 
> And a few of my favourite photos
> 
> Attacking his favourite enemy
> View attachment 232942
> 
> 
> Demonstrating how he let himself into the house. Steps were never a problem
> View attachment 232943
> 
> 
> Enjoying our clematis
> View attachment 232944
> 
> 
> Getting stuck into some lettuce. He didn’t get it often as he basically ate garden.
> View attachment 232945
> 
> View attachment 232946



Awe, he's bigger than I had suspected !! What a truly handsome guy. His Kingdom is beautiful and that lawn mower never stood a chance. I'm so glad to see his pictures, thanks for sharing them !! RIP Joe  hugs to you, 'mum'.


----------



## kellygirl64

Good morning CDR folks. Thank you for the warm welcome. If we were all standing in a pool and it got any warmer, one of us would be in trouble. Wink. Have a great day ! (Or not). Pee jokes are ok, right ? (I suspect that if I have to ask - the answer is always -yes) LOL.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Good morning CDR folks. Thank you for the warm welcome. If we were all standing in a pool and it got any warmer, one of us would be in trouble. Wink. Have a great day ! (Or not). Pee jokes are ok, right ? LOL.


Yeah sure. Just remind me not to go in the pool.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

kellygirl64 said:


> Good morning CDR folks. Thank you for the warm welcome. If we were all standing in a pool and it got any warmer, one of us would be in trouble. Wink. Have a great day ! (Or not). Pee jokes are ok, right ? (I suspect that if I have to ask - the answer is always -yes) LOL.



I’m relieved you asked.   
Good morning, Kellyfish.  Thank you for bringing more light.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena, Carol and anyone else that’s awake
> 
> RIP old friend
> View attachment 232941
> 
> 
> And a few of my favourite photos
> 
> Attacking his favourite enemy
> View attachment 232942
> 
> 
> Demonstrating how he let himself into the house. Steps were never a problem
> View attachment 232943
> 
> 
> Enjoying our clematis
> View attachment 232944
> 
> 
> Getting stuck into some lettuce. He didn’t get it often as he basically ate garden.
> View attachment 232945
> 
> View attachment 232946



What a CHARACTER!!![emoji38]
That lawn mower photo is outrageous![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji173]️[emoji173]️
It’s SO MUCH BIGGER than he is, but he doesn’t care!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Gives all us farmers extra time in the evening to get our chores done. Dark again for the first morning milking.


I am no farmer but I love having the daylight for longer in the evening because I love summer evenings.
In Germany the last weekend in March will be the change of the time.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oh, COOL: TORTOISE SEEDS!!!! What kind of tortoises are you growing ???


I would love to have TORTOISE SEEDS too. Where can I get some ? Are they difficult to grow ???
I would grow Galapagos or Aldabra tortoises.
Think BIG !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Snowing again.


Build a snowman or snowwoman. Or something like that:


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Raining here.


Take a walk outside with naked feet. It will be good for your health.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m skipping parents’ coffee morning at daughter’s school. I’ve had a pretty bad cough since Thursday. So looking forward to warmer days when we don’t have to be sick every other week.


Remember: Honey and onion mixed up is good against a cough.
I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> What a CHARACTER!!![emoji38]
> That lawn mower photo is outrageous![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> It’s SO MUCH BIGGER than he is, but he doesn’t care!!!!!!



There aren’t many people who have to defend their window cleaner from a tortoise on the rampage [emoji849] Joe took exception to his bucket too. I would have to make sure Joe was out of the way so the poor man could use his ladder safely. [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Raining here.


Raining here too.


----------



## Bee62

Goooood mooooooorning CDR roomies.
I hope you all slept well in your rainy, snowy corners.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> There aren’t many people who have to defend their window cleaner from a tortoise on the rampage [emoji849] Joe took exception to his bucket too. I would have to make sure Joe was out of the way so the poor man could use his ladder safely. [emoji23]


Your Joe was unique, that`s a fact. A beautiful old tortoise. I love his pictures.
How does your window cleaner looks like ? Sorry for the stupid question but I use to clean my windows with my hands without a machine.


----------



## Bambam1989

kellygirl64 said:


> Good morning CDR folks. Thank you for the warm welcome. If we were all standing in a pool and it got any warmer, one of us would be in trouble. Wink. Have a great day ! (Or not). Pee jokes are ok, right ? (I suspect that if I have to ask - the answer is always -yes) LOL.


I think I will be avoiding swimming with you [emoji12]


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I think I will be avoiding swimming with you [emoji12]


Me too...
Hello BamBam. How are you and your family ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Me too...
> Hello BamBam. How are you and your family ?


We are doing good. I want to go back to sleep already though..
How are you today?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing ok. (alittle cough doesn't count )


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> We are doing good. I want to go back to sleep already though..
> How are you today?


I am fine. Slept long and well and don`t have to work until Friday. Life is good to me.
Have you make progress with your lovely unicorn ? New pics ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing ok. (alittle cough doesn't count )


Good morning Yvonne. I have to take a look on the clock, but is still morning where you live I decided.
Are you well ? 
How is Misty ? Does the meds work against the urin losing problem ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Yvonne. I have to take a look on the clock, but is still morning where you live I decided.
> Are you well ?
> How is Misty ? Does the meds work against the urin losing problem ?


I'm doing fine. My only problem is laziness.

Misty is fine too, but the meds stopped working. I'm going to have to figure out how to get her into the truck for a trip back to the vet.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing fine. My only problem is laziness.
> 
> Misty is fine too, but the meds stopped working. I'm going to have to figure out how to get her into the truck for a trip back to the vet.


Laziness is no problem.... It saves you from overworking.
Sorry to hear that the meds don`t work. Does Misty hate being transported by car ?
What dou you think about homeopathy ? I often treat my animals ( and me ) with homeopathic meds and they work. Maybe there is something for Mistys problem too. I will do some research.


----------



## Yvonne G

She's too heavy for me to pick up and put into the truck, and she's afraid to go in on her own. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> She's too heavy for me to pick up and put into the truck, and she's afraid to go in on her own. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears.


That is really a problem.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Your Joe was unique, that`s a fact. A beautiful old tortoise. I love his pictures.
> How does your window cleaner looks like ? Sorry for the stupid question but I use to clean my windows with my hands without a machine.


He's a man with a bucket and a ladder who earns his living by cleaning people's windows. He comes round every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> He's a man with a bucket and a ladder who earns his living by cleaning people's windows. He comes round every 5-6 weeks.


Whahahahahah !!!!! That is funny ! Sorry ... I thought of a machine ! Oh my !
And Joe was chasing this poor man around ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Whahahahahah !!!!! That is funny ! Sorry ... I thought of a machine ! Oh my !
> And Joe chased this poor man around ?


Oh yes. The biggest problem came if he was up the ladder and Joe was ramming his bucket at the bottom. There was a real risk that Joe would ram the ladder or that the window cleaner (his name is Keith) would step on him as he descended.

So poor Keith could never clean our windows without a bodyguard unless the weather was awful (and I'd still check Joe was definitely not a risk even then)


----------



## kellygirl64

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes. The biggest problem came if he was up the ladder and Joe was ramming his bucket at the bottom. There was a real risk that Joe would ram the ladder or that the window cleaner (his name is Keith) would step on him as he descended.
> 
> So poor Keith could never clean our windows without a bodyguard unless the weather was awful (and I'd still check Joe was definitely not a risk even then)


I think I've a warm spot in my heart for your Joe.


----------



## JoesMum

kellygirl64 said:


> I think I've a warm spot in my heart for your Joe.


You can see how Joe made his mark on TFO. Maggie, Yvonne's sister, had a marvelous huge Sulcata called Bob. His antics are recorded on the forum. He came close to being murdered by Maggie after he bulldozed a block wall and demolished her prize roses. Sadly Bob died with a huge bladder stone not long before Joe. 

I have planted some Sedums in my garden in memory of Joe... I still haven't forgiven him for eating some lovely new ones I had just planted completely to the ground. My fault for not fencing them off strongly enough, but even so I hadn't anticipated him despatching them quite so quickly.

I like to think that the Bib and Joe are causing havoc together wherever they are now. It would only be fitting


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes. The biggest problem came if he was up the ladder and Joe was ramming his bucket at the bottom. There was a real risk that Joe would ram the ladder or that the window cleaner (his name is Keith) would step on him as he descended.
> 
> So poor Keith could never clean our windows without a bodyguard unless the weather was awful (and I'd still check Joe was definitely not a risk even then)


Poor Keith !
Joe was a watch tortoise or guard tortoise !


----------



## Bee62

Caution !
Free roaming tortoise
When the tortoise comes lay yourself on the ground and wait until help arrives.
Or offer some lettuce.
When you have no lettuce

- Much luck -


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I am fine. Slept long and well and don`t have to work until Friday. Life is good to me.
> Have you make progress with your lovely unicorn ? New pics ?


Honestly I haven't worked much on it lately. Been enjoying the nice weather we have been getting and prepping the gardens instead. Now it is going to rain for a couple of days so I might work some on it. Great thing about oil based clay, it doesn't dry out so you have as long as you need to work on it.


----------



## Bee62

By roomies.
I am out to do some daily chores and have a lettuce run for the torts.
They eat more every few weeks.
But I hope that soon new gras, new leafs and yummy new blossoms are available in Germany to push up their winter diet.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Honestly I haven't worked much on it lately. Been enjoying the nice weather we have been getting and prepping the gardens instead. Now it is going to rain for a couple of days so I might work some on it. Great thing about oil based clay, it doesn't dry out so you have as long as you need to work on it.


In Germany we have a saying:

Good things will need good ( longer ) times.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I’m skipping parents’ coffee morning at daughter’s school. I’ve had a pretty bad cough since Thursday. So looking forward to warmer days when we don’t have to be sick every other week.



A few years ago, I forgot it was muffins with mom at school and when I took my kids to school my daughter said “ mom, it’s muffins with mom today” I said “ sorry I’m in my pj’s and I don’t feel good!” 

Later on FB my friend said she cried and they ate with her. 

The next year I was there but she never lets me forget the one I missed!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> A few years ago, I forgot it was muffins with mom at school and when I took my kids to school my daughter said “ mom, it’s muffins with mom today” I said “ sorry I’m in my pj’s and I don’t feel good!”
> 
> Later on FB my friend said she cried and they ate with her.
> 
> The next year I was there but she never lets me forget the one I missed!


bad momma!! bad, bad momma!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There aren’t many people who have to defend their window cleaner from a tortoise on the rampage [emoji849] Joe took exception to his bucket too. I would have to make sure Joe was out of the way so the poor man could use his ladder safely. [emoji23]



Haha [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I would love to have TORTOISE SEEDS too. Where can I get some ? Are they difficult to grow ???
> I would grow Galapagos or Aldabra tortoises.
> Think BIG !



Wouldn’t that be lovely?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Take a walk outside with naked feet. It will be good for your health.



Not in the cold rain, thank you! 
Hi, Sabine!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Remember: Honey and onion mixed up is good against a cough.
> I hope you are feeling better soon.



Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing ok. (alittle cough doesn't count )



A little?? 
Hi, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing fine. My only problem is laziness.
> 
> Misty is fine too, but the meds stopped working. I'm going to have to figure out how to get her into the truck for a trip back to the vet.



Is she not a big fan of going to the vet?


----------



## Yvonne G

When I wet out to tend to the animals the weather was very nice-comfortable. I wish I had thought to take a picture of the sky. It was blue overhead, and the sun was shining, but ugly dark clouds all around the horizon, full circle. Now, an hour or so later, it is dark, no sun, and rain is imminent. 

I wonder what sounds good for lunch.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> She's too heavy for me to pick up and put into the truck, and she's afraid to go in on her own. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears.



Answers my question. I guess tricking her in isn’t an option?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Is she not a big fan of going to the vet?


She's afraid of the truck.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes. The biggest problem came if he was up the ladder and Joe was ramming his bucket at the bottom. There was a real risk that Joe would ram the ladder or that the window cleaner (his name is Keith) would step on him as he descended.
> 
> So poor Keith could never clean our windows without a bodyguard unless the weather was awful (and I'd still check Joe was definitely not a risk even then)



And you’d think window cleaning should be relatively stress-free.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Caution !
> Free roaming tortoise
> When the tortoise comes lay yourself on the ground and wait until help arrives.
> Or offer some lettuce.
> When you have no lettuce
> 
> - Much luck -



Awesome. Hope I’ll have a sign like that some day.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Honestly I haven't worked much on it lately. Been enjoying the nice weather we have been getting and prepping the gardens instead. Now it is going to rain for a couple of days so I might work some on it. Great thing about oil based clay, it doesn't dry out so you have as long as you need to work on it.



And what about your soon-to-be patented invention, Bambam?


----------



## Yvonne G

The only time Misty has been in a vehicle was when I brought her here. Then I made the mistake of never taking her anywhere, or walking on a leash, or even off the property. All she knows is her little acre of land here, and she's afraid to leave. She won't go out the gate, which is a good thing because I live on a busy street.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> By roomies.
> I am out to do some daily chores and have a lettuce run for the torts.
> They eat more every few weeks.
> But I hope that soon new gras, new leafs and yummy new blossoms are available in Germany to push up their winter diet.



Not see you later, Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> A few years ago, I forgot it was muffins with mom at school and when I took my kids to school my daughter said “ mom, it’s muffins with mom today” I said “ sorry I’m in my pj’s and I don’t feel good!”
> 
> Later on FB my friend said she cried and they ate with her.
> 
> The next year I was there but she never lets me forget the one I missed!



Ouch. Of course she won’t let you forget. Kids know when they have some leverage.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The only time Misty has been in a vehicle was when I brought her here. Then I made the mistake of never taking her anywhere, or walking on a leash, or even off the property. All she knows is her little acre of land here, and she's afraid to leave. She won't go out the gate, which is a good thing because I live on a busy street.



The trade-off. :/ 
That’s a difficult one.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You can see how Joe made his mark on TFO. Maggie, Yvonne's sister, had a marvelous huge Sulcata called Bob. His antics are recorded on the forum. He came close to being murdered by Maggie after he bulldozed a block wall and demolished her prize roses. Sadly Bob died with a huge bladder stone not long before Joe.
> 
> I have planted some Sedums in my garden in memory of Joe... I still haven't forgiven him for eating some lovely new ones I had just planted completely to the ground. My fault for not fencing them off strongly enough, but even so I hadn't anticipated him despatching them quite so quickly.
> 
> I like to think that the Bib and Joe are causing havoc together wherever they are now. It would only be fitting



I hope there’re no window cleaners where they are (for window cleaners’ sake) and no one, God forbid, tries to trim the boys’ grass.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Build a snowman or snowwoman. Or something like that:


Oh Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Take a walk outside with naked feet. It will be good for your health.


I do that all the time. Just not in winter.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Goooood mooooooorning CDR roomies.
> I hope you all slept well in your rainy, snowy corners.


Thank you Sabine. I slept very well in my corner. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing ok. (alittle cough doesn't count )


Whahaha. We are all good. Okay I am all good. Was feeling down but little Jacques cheered right me right up this morning after seeing her ballet.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing fine. My only problem is laziness.
> 
> Misty is fine too, but the meds stopped working. I'm going to have to figure out how to get her into the truck for a trip back to the vet.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You can see how Joe made his mark on TFO. Maggie, Yvonne's sister, had a marvelous huge Sulcata called Bob. His antics are recorded on the forum. He came close to being murdered by Maggie after he bulldozed a block wall and demolished her prize roses. Sadly Bob died with a huge bladder stone not long before Joe.
> 
> I have planted some Sedums in my garden in memory of Joe... I still haven't forgiven him for eating some lovely new ones I had just planted completely to the ground. My fault for not fencing them off strongly enough, but even so I hadn't anticipated him despatching them quite so quickly.
> 
> I like to think that the Bib and Joe are causing havoc together wherever they are now. It would only be fitting


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Caution !
> Free roaming tortoise
> When the tortoise comes lay yourself on the ground and wait until help arrives.
> Or offer some lettuce.
> When you have no lettuce
> 
> - Much luck -


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Caution !
> Free roaming tortoise
> When the tortoise comes lay yourself on the ground and wait until help arrives.
> Or offer some lettuce.
> When you have no lettuce
> 
> - Much luck -


It is good to have you back Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Honestly I haven't worked much on it lately. Been enjoying the nice weather we have been getting and prepping the gardens instead. Now it is going to rain for a couple of days so I might work some on it. Great thing about oil based clay, it doesn't dry out so you have as long as you need to work on it.


So how do you set it once you are finished so that it does not get ruined.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> A few years ago, I forgot it was muffins with mom at school and when I took my kids to school my daughter said “ mom, it’s muffins with mom today” I said “ sorry I’m in my pj’s and I don’t feel good!”
> 
> Later on FB my friend said she cried and they ate with her.
> 
> The next year I was there but she never lets me forget the one I missed!


Oh no. You could have pretended that uou yjought it was muffin and pj with mom day.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> When I wet out to tend to the animals the weather was very nice-comfortable. I wish I had thought to take a picture of the sky. It was blue overhead, and the sun was shining, but ugly dark clouds all around the horizon, full circle. Now, an hour or so later, it is dark, no sun, and rain is imminent.
> 
> I wonder what sounds good for lunch.


For weather like that....curry and rice.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Awesome. Hope I’ll have a sign like that some day.


The sign I could send you.. The tortoise you have to buy on your own.
Hi Lena !


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> And what about your soon-to-be patented invention, Bambam?


It is still in the research phase. I'm pretty confident that there isn't an existing patent on it. So now me and my hubby have to decide exactly what materials we want to use for the prototype. It is a slow slow process..


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> The only time Misty has been in a vehicle was when I brought her here. Then I made the mistake of never taking her anywhere, or walking on a leash, or even off the property. All she knows is her little acre of land here, and she's afraid to leave. She won't go out the gate, which is a good thing because I live on a busy street.


Interesting story. I once had a dog that I got from an animal shelter. This dog was in several families for a weekend before, but these families don`t want the dog and gave her always back to the shelter. That had happend several times.
When I take this dog to my home she wants to leave the property anymore. I am pretty sure that she had fear I would take her back to the shelter as the families before.
She became my dog and after some weeks she learned to leave the property with me.She was a lovely dog. There she is and her name was "Trixie".


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And what about your soon-to-be patented invention, Bambam?


I was also thinking about that today.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> So how do you set it once you are finished so that it does not get ruined.


I will take it to a foundry. They will use special techniques to make a mold and then use that to make a statue. Hmm I watched a great video in it a few years ago. Let me see if I can find it on YouTube.


----------



## Bee62

I want to introduce you to a person you might know ......




CarolM said:


> It is good to have you back Sabine.


Thank you Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I hope there’re no window cleaners where they are (for window cleaners’ sake) and no one, God forbid, tries to trim the boys’ grass.


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh no. You could have pretended that uou yjought it was muffin and pj with mom day.[emoji6]


Darn it. The keyboard keys are too small on my phone. Uou = you. Yjought = thought.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The sign I could send you.. The tortoise you have to buy on your own.
> Hi Lena !


Just get some tortoise seeds.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It is still in the research phase. I'm pretty confident that there isn't an existing patent on it. So now me and my hubby have to decide exactly what materials we want to use for the prototype. It is a slow slow process..


Mmmmm. Which will be first. The prize arrival or your prototype and patent. At this rate none of us will have any nails left.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Interesting story. I once had a dog that I got from an animal shelter. This dog was in several families for a weekend before, but these families don`t want the dog and gave her always back to the shelter. That had happend several times.
> When I take this dog to my home she wants to leave the property anymore. I am pretty sure that she had fear I would take her back to the shelter as the families before.
> She became my dog and after some weeks she learned to leave the property with me.She was a lovely dog. There she is and her name was "Trixie".
> View attachment 232965


Oh shame. What a sad story. Poor Trixie. I don't blame her for feeling like that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Interesting story. I once had a dog that I got from an animal shelter. This dog was in several families for a weekend before, but these families don`t want the dog and gave her always back to the shelter. That had happend several times.
> When I take this dog to my home she wants to leave the property anymore. I am pretty sure that she had fear I would take her back to the shelter as the families before.
> She became my dog and after some weeks she learned to leave the property with me.She was a lovely dog. There she is and her name was "Trixie".
> View attachment 232965


She is a beautiful dog by the way.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 232966


She has a beautiful face. She looks very loving.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I will take it to a foundry. They will use special techniques to make a mold and then use that to make a statue. Hmm I watched a great video in it a few years ago. Let me see if I can find it on YouTube.


Sounds very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I want to introduce you to a person you might know ......
> View attachment 232967
> 
> 
> Thank you Carol.


Is that you? You were very cute.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I want to introduce you to a person you might know ......
> View attachment 232967
> 
> 
> Thank you Carol.


Google translate tells me you were having a lovely holiday in the Baltic


----------



## CarolM

Good Night all. Sleep tight. And sweat dreams.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon all

A friend of mine sent this pix of a tort’s X-ray...you can see where all that food goes!


----------



## Bambam1989

I found it! At the end where he has it painted is a step that I probably won't have done thought.


----------



## DE42

Lerking lerk lerk.


----------



## kellygirl64

CarolM said:


> Darn it. The keyboard keys are too small on my phone. Uou = you. Yjought = thought.


That's ok, I have dyslexia, I didn't notice it was not (?correct) until you posted again LOL.


----------



## kellygirl64

DE42 said:


> Lerking lerk lerk.





CarolM said:


> Good Night all. Sleep tight. And sweat dreams.


Good night, rest easy.


----------



## kellygirl64

Bambam1989 said:


> I found it! At the end where he has it painted is a step that I probably won't have done thought.


Wow !! How cool was that ?! Thanks !!


----------



## kellygirl64

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> A friend of mine sent this pix of a tort’s X-ray...you can see where all that food goes!
> 
> View attachment 232980


This is so weird to see, I've never seen anything like this, thanks so much !!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Build a snowman or snowwoman. Or something like that:



Oh, MY!!!!!!! 
That is a true work of art!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> You can see how Joe made his mark on TFO. Maggie, Yvonne's sister, had a marvelous huge Sulcata called Bob. His antics are recorded on the forum. He came close to being murdered by Maggie after he bulldozed a block wall and demolished her prize roses. Sadly Bob died with a huge bladder stone not long before Joe.
> 
> I have planted some Sedums in my garden in memory of Joe... I still haven't forgiven him for eating some lovely new ones I had just planted completely to the ground. My fault for not fencing them off strongly enough, but even so I hadn't anticipated him despatching them quite so quickly.
> 
> I like to think that the Bib and Joe are causing havoc together wherever they are now. It would only be fitting


GOOD LORD: Bob AND Joe together!!!!!!!!!! MAYHEM, indeed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> She is a beautiful dog by the way.


Thank you. Yes she was. She was very intelligent. When she was hungry she brought me or my mom her food plate.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Google translate tells me you were having a lovely holiday in the Baltic


Yes indeed, but that holiday was 50 years ago !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Is that you? You were very cute.


Yes, that`s me. All little girls at this age are cute.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> A friend of mine sent this pix of a tort’s X-ray...you can see where all that food goes!
> 
> View attachment 232980


Oh my ! Now I know where all the food goes ! Thank you for that pic.


----------



## kellygirl64

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 232966


That is a 'Trixie' face if I've ever seen one !! She's incredibly lovely !!


----------



## Bee62

kellygirl64 said:


> That is a 'Trixie' face if I've ever seen one !! She's incredibly lovely !!


Hello and thank you ! 
Was. She was lovely. The pic is very old and the dog long time dead.


----------



## Dipa

Good morning to all of you
Have a wonderful day


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just received this not so happy to me bulletin; 
Hawking at NASA, 1980s
Born
Stephen William Hawking
8 January 1942
Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
Died
13 March 2018 (aged 76)
Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just received this not so happy to me bulletin;
> Hawking at NASA, 1980s
> Born
> Stephen William Hawking
> 8 January 1942
> Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
> Died
> 13 March 2018 (aged 76)
> Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England


O wow that is sad news. I hadn't heard this yet, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The sign I could send you.. The tortoise you have to buy on your own.
> Hi Lena !



Please hold that thought! You might get my name in one of the future TORTOISEs, and I might have a permanent home someday


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It is still in the research phase. I'm pretty confident that there isn't an existing patent on it. So now me and my hubby have to decide exactly what materials we want to use for the prototype. It is a slow slow process..



Slow and steady wins the race  It’s a good start though. Can’t wait to hear what it is, as soon as you have that patent


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Interesting story. I once had a dog that I got from an animal shelter. This dog was in several families for a weekend before, but these families don`t want the dog and gave her always back to the shelter. That had happend several times.
> When I take this dog to my home she wants to leave the property anymore. I am pretty sure that she had fear I would take her back to the shelter as the families before.
> She became my dog and after some weeks she learned to leave the property with me.She was a lovely dog. There she is and her name was "Trixie".
> View attachment 232965



Beautiful dog. So sad she was rejected several times.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I want to introduce you to a person you might know ......
> View attachment 232967
> 
> 
> Thank you Carol.



I know, I know, it’s me!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Just get some tortoise seeds.



ROFL!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mmmmm. Which will be first. The prize arrival or your prototype and patent. At this rate none of us will have any nails left.



I hear you.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Google translate tells me you were having a lovely holiday in the Baltic



Good catch!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> A friend of mine sent this pix of a tort’s X-ray...you can see where all that food goes!
> 
> View attachment 232980



LOL


----------



## Kristoff

Morning, roommates! I slept on and off for about 12 hours in my corner and can’t yet say whether I’m better. But at least I’m drinking coffee again. Hope everyone is properly caffeinated (if you need to be).


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just received this not so happy to me bulletin;
> Hawking at NASA, 1980s
> Born
> Stephen William Hawking
> 8 January 1942
> Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
> Died
> 13 March 2018 (aged 76)
> Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England



He finally has the answer. RIP


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just received this not so happy to me bulletin;
> Hawking at NASA, 1980s
> Born
> Stephen William Hawking
> 8 January 1942
> Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
> Died
> 13 March 2018 (aged 76)
> Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England



Yes, we have woken to this very sad news in the UK. 

He was an extraordinary man both for his science and his perseverance and determination with his disability. 

He is a huge loss. The world just got several IQ points dumber on average


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I start today with a meeting all morning. 



Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates! I slept on and off for about 12 hours in my corner and can’t yet say whether I’m better. But at least I’m drinking coffee again. Hope everyone is properly caffeinated (if you need to be).


I hope you do decide you’re feeling better Lena. Take it easy all the same. No point making yourself worse again.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I start today with a meeting all morning.
> 
> 
> I hope you do decide you’re feeling better Lena. Take it easy all the same. No point making yourself worse again.



Thank you, Linda!
It was lovely remembering Joe yesterday. Thank you for sharing the pictures. [emoji173]️
Good luck with your meeting. Not see you later


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda!
> It was lovely remembering Joe yesterday. Thank you for sharing the pictures. [emoji173]️
> Good luck with your meeting. Not see you later


And thank you all for being with me. It wasn't an easy day yesterday, but life goes on (as long as we don't get any more snow!)


----------



## JoesMum

I'll leave you with a quote from Stephen Hawking before I head to my meeting



> Remember to look up at the stars and not down at your feet. Try to make sense of what you see and wonder about what makes the universe exist. Be curious. And however difficult life may seem, there is always something you can do and succeed at. It matters that you don't just give up.



Make that your mantra


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. Yes she was. She was very intelligent. When she was hungry she brought me or my mom her food plate.


That is very clever. Mine starts gruntting and jumping around.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello and thank you !
> Was. She was lovely. The pic is very old and the dog long time dead.


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good morning to all of you
> Have a wonderful day


Good Morning Dipa. Have a supa dupa day too.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just received this not so happy to me bulletin;
> Hawking at NASA, 1980s
> Born
> Stephen William Hawking
> 8 January 1942
> Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
> Died
> 13 March 2018 (aged 76)
> Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England


Oh. That is sad news.


----------



## kellygirl64

Here in the USA, today, it is "Save a spider day". I already failed at 4:32am. Oopsie... Gumorning folks and big hugs !!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates! I slept on and off for about 12 hours in my corner and can’t yet say whether I’m better. But at least I’m drinking coffee again. Hope everyone is properly caffeinated (if you need to be).


That reminds me I need more. Now where is Montgomery?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I start today with a meeting all morning.
> 
> 
> I hope you do decide you’re feeling better Lena. Take it easy all the same. No point making yourself worse again.


Good Morning Linda.
Good luck with the meeting. Lunch time soon for me. I am stealing a few minutes to catch up with CDR.


----------



## kellygirl64

Kristoff said:


> I hear you.


Or teeth, if we run out of finger nails and move on to like wooden ones (nails) ?! Ole Pirate best to cover his leg to avoid the gnaw...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And thank you all for being with me. It wasn't an easy day yesterday, but life goes on (as long as we don't get any more snow!)


Snow snow go away and come again another day ......... next year.


----------



## kellygirl64

Dipa said:


> Good morning to all of you
> Have a wonderful day


Good morning !!


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Here in the USA, today, it is "Save a spider day". I already failed at 4:32am. Oopsie... Gumorning folks and big hugs !!


Good Morning kelly.
As long as the spider stays outside it is safe. And or as long as might exist or not she is safe too. These are rain spiders which live in my garden. Which is where they stay or they get zapped with a zapper which electrocutes them. [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Or teeth, if we run out of finger nails and move on to like wooden ones (nails) ?! Ole Pirate best to cover his leg to avoid the gnaw...


Run one legged Pirate, runnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## kellygirl64

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just received this not so happy to me bulletin;
> Hawking at NASA, 1980s
> Born
> Stephen William Hawking
> 8 January 1942
> Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
> Died
> 13 March 2018 (aged 76)
> Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England


I'm unhappy but so grateful for incredible folks like him !! I guess he's floating among the stars now, probably the best ending ever. Ty for sharing.


----------



## kellygirl64

CarolM said:


> Good Morning kelly.
> As long as the spider stays outside it is safe. And or as long as might exist or not she is safe too. These are rain spiders which live in my garden. Which is where they stay or they get zapped with a zapper which electrocutes them. [emoji15]
> View attachment 233032


Well that is an eye opener !! No amount of toilet-paper sheets will ever be enough to scrunch that big ole bug LOL. Thank goodness it's in your garden n not in my bathroom, the whole neighborhood would have awoken at...4:32am LOL.


----------



## kellygirl64

CarolM said:


> Run one legged Pirate, runnnnnn!!!!!


Picture that !! A running, one legged Pirate, ha-ha !! Screaming like a little girl LOL. Argh !! They be aftre me !! ( Sorry, overtired LOL.)


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Well that is an eye opener !! No amount of toilet-paper sheets will ever be enough to scrunch that big ole bug LOL. Thank goodness it's in your garden n not in my bathroom, the whole neighborhood would have awoken at...4:32am LOL.


Trust me. Mine do get woken if I see it in the house.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Picture that !! A running, one legged Pirate, ha-ha !! Screaming like a little girl LOL. Argh !! They be aftre me !! ( Sorry, overtired LOL.)


Whahaha. I can just see it. Very funny. One of those Kodak Camera moments.


----------



## kellygirl64

My ride to the specialist arrived. I'm sitting here reading / responding, laughing n crying all at once. He's like "That pain really has you messed up, doesn't it?" Im like, no, I'm perfectly fine, why ? Typical womanly response. But you all are my secret 'happy-place' so he will just be left guessing what I'm reading. Poor guy LOL. Have to run. Even on my worst days, I can still outrun a one, wooden-legged Pirate (screaming like a little girl) n that in itself can be nothing but a joyous vision. Great day folks !! Hugs  Kgirl.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> My ride to the specialist arrived. I'm sitting here reading / responding, laughing n crying all at once. He's like "That pain really has you messed up, doesn't it?" Im like, no, I'm perfectly fine, why ? Typical womanly response. But you all are my secret 'happy-place' so he will just be left guessing what I'm reading. Poor guy LOL. Have to run. Even on my worst days, I can still outrun a one, wooden-legged Pirate (screaming like a little girl) n that in itself can be nothing but a joyous vision. Great day folks !! Hugs [emoji173]️ Kgirl.


Oh shame. Good luck with the specialist. And so glad we are making you giggle. I have been told it is the best medicine. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

kellygirl64 said:


> Or teeth, if we run out of finger nails and move on to like wooden ones (nails) ?! Ole Pirate best to cover his leg to avoid the gnaw...



Dear old pirate. Let’s hope the delivery people are unusually quick this time


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I found it! At the end where he has it painted is a step that I probably won't have done thought.


An interesting video ! How much work and time many artist spend in teir work of art. 
I found an interesting side of artists too.
Have a view on their work:
http://www.atelier-fahrner.com/index.htm


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Good morning to all of you
> Have a wonderful day


Good morning Dipa. For you too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Please hold that thought! You might get my name in one of the future TORTOISEs, and I might have a permanent home someday


Yes ! It is fixed in my brain. 
A tortoise for Lena in the the next TORTOISE and the sign she could buy by herself.
Which tortoise you would prefer ? A cute little greek tortoise or two like these ones ? ( they are my ones ) 











ADAM ! @Tidgy's Dad 
Lena *must be* my next TORTOISE partner.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Morning, roommates! I slept on and off for about 12 hours in my corner and can’t yet say whether I’m better. But at least I’m drinking coffee again. Hope everyone is properly caffeinated (if you need to be).


Hello my dear. I hope your cought is getting better. I couldn`t sleep last night because I have heard you coughing all the time. I tried to put one of the penguins over my ears but the silly bird pooped on my head. So I was awake cleaning myself and couldn`t fall asleep again because of your coughing noise.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I start today with a meeting all morning.
> 
> 
> I hope you do decide you’re feeling better Lena. Take it easy all the same. No point making yourself worse again.


Good afternoon Linda. Tonight I dreamt of giant tortoises, ramming people.
It is possible that I dreamt of Joe ???


----------



## Bee62

kellygirl64 said:


> Here in the USA, today, it is "Save a spider day". I already failed at 4:32am. Oopsie... Gumorning folks and big hugs !!


Mooooorniiiiiiing too ! When you meet the wool spider ( if it exist ) you don`t have to save her. 
Only a flat woolspider is a nice woolspider ! Be aware that you don`t wake up with woolen underpants not knowing what had happend. The wool spider might know ( if it exist ).


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That reminds me I need more. Now where is Montgomery?


Good afternoon Carol.
I have made a song for you


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I'll leave you with a quote from Stephen Hawking before I head to my meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Make that your mantra


That is a wonderful mantra. Thanks.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning kelly.
> As long as the spider stays outside it is safe. And or as long as might exist or not she is safe too. These are rain spiders which live in my garden. Which is where they stay or they get zapped with a zapper which electrocutes them. [emoji15]
> View attachment 233032


Urrrghhhh, they are very big. I have no fear of spiders but this one I would not have in my house or in my neck !
Do they bite ?

I read a bit about this spiders. Interesting, big but not dangerous when you are no lizard.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palystes_superciliosus


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good catch!


Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

kellygirl64 said:


> My ride to the specialist arrived. I'm sitting here reading / responding, laughing n crying all at once. He's like "That pain really has you messed up, doesn't it?" Im like, no, I'm perfectly fine, why ? Typical womanly response. But you all are my secret 'happy-place' so he will just be left guessing what I'm reading. Poor guy LOL. Have to run. Even on my worst days, I can still outrun a one, wooden-legged Pirate (screaming like a little girl) n that in itself can be nothing but a joyous vision. Great day folks !! Hugs [emoji173]️ Kgirl.



Good luck with the specialist, Kelly! The CDR makes people act strange sometimes. We call it “wibble”


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello my dear. I hope your cought is getting better. I couldn`t sleep last night because I have heard you coughing all the time. I tried to put one of the penguins over my ears but the silly bird pooped on my head. So I was awake cleaning myself and couldn`t fall asleep again because of your coughing noise.


Sorry!  I wanted to cough into a pillow but it felt too wool-y and I threw it away. Then I tried to find another one, but grabbed a hedgehog instead. Ouch, ouch! My fingers still hurt...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I found it! At the end where he has it painted is a step that I probably won't have done thought.


Oh Wow. that is quite a process. Are you going to be doing that?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes ! It is fixed in my brain.
> A tortoise for Lena in the the next TORTOISE and the sign she could buy by herself.
> Which tortoise you would prefer ? A cute little greek tortoise or two like these ones ? ( they are my ones )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233039
> 
> 
> View attachment 233040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADAM ! @Tidgy's Dad
> Lena *must be* my next TORTOISE partner.


Your Hermanns are very cute! I might go with a Greek though, someone to remind me of Kristoff or Elsa...
I should be your TORTOISE in a couple of years, when my place of residence (including the country) becomes clear


----------



## Bee62

New pics, taken today of growing dinosaurs in my house:

Negra my redfoot yellowhead tortoise:







*Look at these red scales on her feet and butt. Like the feet and butt are burning ! The German name of the tortoise is "Köhler Schildkröte" because these red scales look like glowing coal. And the "Köhler" in German is the charcoal maker.*


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sorry!  I wanted to cough into a pillow but it felt too wool-y and I threw it away. Then I tried to find another one, but grabbed a hedgehog instead. Ouch, ouch! My fingers still hurt...


Hopefully only your fingers. Imagine you have put the hedgehog into your face ! Ouch .....
Poor Lena.


----------



## Bee62

My little Hermanns: Their names are Lena & Lenus in loving memory of the torts that I owned when I was a child.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes ! It is fixed in my brain.
> A tortoise for Lena in the the next TORTOISE and the sign she could buy by herself.
> Which tortoise you would prefer ? A cute little greek tortoise or two like these ones ? ( they are my ones )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233039
> 
> 
> View attachment 233040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADAM ! @Tidgy's Dad
> Lena *must be* my next TORTOISE partner.


Those Shells are absolutely beautiful....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello my dear. I hope your cought is getting better. I couldn`t sleep last night because I have heard you coughing all the time. I tried to put one of the penguins over my ears but the silly bird pooped on my head. So I was awake cleaning myself and couldn`t fall asleep again because of your coughing noise.


Here is a lullaby for you tonight Sabine. To help you sleep better.:


----------



## Bee62

My three bigger sullies: Leo, Matilda and Valentine


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Carol.
> I have made a song for you


Ummm, Sabine, I will never leave you and I certainly don't think you are a fool. It is a lovely song and made me smile.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully only your fingers. Imagine you have put the hedgehog into your face ! Ouch .....
> Poor Lena.


I would rather not imagine that!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My three bigger sullies: Leo, Matilda and Valentine
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 233052


Somebody likes a neck rub!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Urrrghhhh, they are very big. I have no fear of spiders but this one I would not have in my house or in my neck !
> Do they bite ?
> 
> I read a bit about this spiders. Interesting, big but not dangerous when you are no lizard.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palystes_superciliosus


No they don't bite as far as I know, but I still don't like them. Gives me the hibbbyy jeeebbbies. But I do believe that everything has it's place, that is why I leave them alone in the garden. In the house......well that is a different story, as that is MY territory.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Those Shells are absolutely beautiful....


Thank you Carol.


CarolM said:


> Here is a lullaby for you tonight Sabine. To help you sleep better.:


Thank you, but the video is soo sad ...... Sniiiffff, sniiiiiffffff  Now you make me cry


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ummm, Sabine, I will never leave you and I certainly don't think you are a fool. It is a lovely song and made me smile.


It makes me happy that you will never leave me ! Making people smile is one thing I love to do ...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> New pics, taken today of growing dinosaurs in my house:
> 
> Negra my redfoot yellowhead tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 233041
> 
> 
> View attachment 233042
> 
> 
> *Look at these red scales on her feet and butt. Like the feet and butt are burning ! The German name of the tortoise is "Köhler Schildkröte" because these red scales look like glowing coal. And the "Köhler" in German is the charcoal maker.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 233043


So beautiful. But your other torts shells are much smoother. Why is that? And I see the tell tail evidence of the meal worm. I fed three to little Rue once and then her eating slowed down and I had the problem with her poop (which I think was the substrate) but have been too scared to give her any again. I should try one or two again with her, as she really liked it. And don't worry I know it is a treat only be given once in a Blue Moon. Is the Moon Blue yet?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 233044
> My little Hermanns: Their names are Lena & Lenus in loving memory of the torts that I owned when I was a child.


I love looking at Lena and Lenus. @Kristoff - you have a tort named after you. Yayy


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Somebody likes a neck rub!


Hmm, that is Leo, the only one that allows me to rub his neck and touch him. If he really enjoys it I can`t say. He often walks away that I can "disturb" him any longer. 
The two others, Matilda and Valentine are still a little bit shy and hissing and retracting into their shell when I try to touch them. They act like little girls ( hopefully they are ) and Leo acts like a curious, brave boy ( hopefully he is one )


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My three bigger sullies: Leo, Matilda and Valentine
> 
> View attachment 233045
> 
> 
> View attachment 233046
> 
> 
> View attachment 233047
> 
> 
> View attachment 233049
> 
> 
> View attachment 233050
> 
> 
> View attachment 233051
> 
> 
> View attachment 233052


Wow, You are a good Tort Mom. Your torts are so well looked after.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I would rather not imagine that!


OMG. Just the thought makes me hurt.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol.
> 
> Thank you, but the video is soo sad ...... Sniiiffff, sniiiiiffffff  Now you make me cry


Oh no. Don't cry. Just listen to the song when you go to sleep tonight.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I love looking at Lena and Lenus. @Kristoff - you have a tort named after you. Yayy



I thought so too, and was very proud, but turns out it’s not after me at all.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I thought so too, and was very proud, but turns out it’s not after me at all.


You can always pretend it is.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So beautiful. But your other torts shells are much smoother. Why is that? And I see the tell tail evidence of the meal worm. I fed three to little Rue once and then her eating slowed down and I had the problem with her poop (which I think was the substrate) but have been too scared to give her any again. I should try one or two again with her, as she really liked it. And don't worry I know it is a treat only be given once in a Blue Moon. Is the Moon Blue yet?


Do you think so ? The picture was taken very near. Negra has an other shell like the sullies, but I think no pyramiding.
I feed my redfoots dryed mealworms from time to time. My Hermanns don`t like them and the sullies love them but are not allowed to get them often.
When you see some pieces of a mealworm in a torts poop it is no problem. I saw the pics of Rue`s poop and think so too. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I thought so too, and was very proud, but turns out it’s not after me at all.


Please don`t be sad ! 
The torts of my childhood were named Lena and Lenus.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Don't cry. Just listen to the song when you go to sleep tonight.


Then I have to cry again, cause I have the video in my head ... Snnniiiiiifffff .... sniiiiiiiffffff


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No they don't bite as far as I know, but I still don't like them. Gives me the hibbbyy jeeebbbies. But I do believe that everything has it's place, that is why I leave them alone in the garden. In the house......well that is a different story, as that is MY territory.


I like they way you are thinking


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow, You are a good Tort Mom. Your torts are so well looked after.


Thank you. I love to be a good tort mummy. I love these little dinosaurs very much.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Please don`t be sad !
> The torts of my childhood were named Lena and Lenus.



So I was named after Sabine’s tortoise instead!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. A very quick visit. 

I have been in a meeting room discussing online safety all morning with experts from across the county. Now I am out and the sun is out. I need some fresh air and a walk. Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> Good morning to all of you
> Have a wonderful day



Good afternoon, Dipa! How’s Cookie doing?


----------



## Bee62

This is my little "black sheep", my sweet "problem child" . Her name is "Shari".
I got her already pyramided and had to keep her alone because she was too small living together with my three bigger ones.
Now we both are fighting against the pyramiding and I think we will win. Shari has gained 200 gr. last month and is doing well. It will take time to smoothe her shell but I think there is a chance.
She came to me from a different breeder who feeds his babies only hay from the day they hatch. There are a lot stupid "breeders".
Meet my little problem child Shari:


----------



## Dipa

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, Dipa! How’s Cookie doing?


My cookie just starts to eat greeny leafs but in small amounts
He is doing great seems to be active
But sleeping ..


----------



## CarolM

Yayyyyyyyyyy. It is raining.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Do you think so ? The picture was taken very near. Negra has an other shell like the sullies, but I think no pyramiding.
> I feed my redfoots dryed mealworms from time to time. My Hermanns don`t like them and the sullies love them but are not allowed to get them often.
> When you see some pieces of a mealworm in a torts poop it is no problem. I saw the pics of Rue`s poop and think so too. Nothing to be worried about.


I now know that it was the substrate which was very wet underneath. I think Mark was correct that everytime Rue drank water she would pee into the substrate. Because as soon as I put new substrate in, her poop started getting much better and firmer. But at the time I was really really panicking. Thank goodness for all the reassurances from here, it helped calm me down. I really don't know what I would do if I didn't have you guys to help. I love this place. Okay soppy stuff over now. Lol


----------



## kellygirl64

Kristoff said:


> Good luck with the specialist, Kelly! The CDR makes people act strange sometimes. We call it “wibble”


Very funny !! Thanks so much !! Unfortunately my doctor has me in the ER. Not the best day, I suppose. Hugs. Thanks again !!


----------



## Yvonne G

kellygirl64 said:


> Very funny !! Thanks so much !! Unfortunately my doctor has me in the ER. Not the best day, I suppose. Hugs. Thanks again !!


Oh no! Is this an ongoing problem? So sorry to hear this. I hope you're released soon, and feeling better.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Then I have to cry again, cause I have the video in my head ... Snnniiiiiifffff .... sniiiiiiiffffff


Here is a big Hug. On skype they have a bear for hugs emoji. I wish they would do one for other apps too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. I love to be a good tort mummy. I love these little dinosaurs very much.


Me too


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So I was named after Sabine’s tortoise instead!


Well done to your Mommy. For finding out what Sabines tort's name was.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. A very quick visit.
> 
> I have been in a meeting room discussing online safety all morning with experts from across the county. Now I am out and the sun is out. I need some fresh air and a walk. Not see you later


Enjoy your walk in the fresh air. I am enjoying the smell of rain.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> This is my little "black sheep", my sweet "problem child" . Her name is "Shari".
> I got her already pyramided and had to keep her alone because she was too small living together with my three bigger ones.
> Now we both are fighting against the pyramiding and I think we will win. Shari has gained 200 gr. last month and is doing well. It will take time to smoothe her shell but I think there is a chance.
> She came to me from a different breeder who feeds his babies only hay from the day they hatch. There are a lot stupid "breeders".
> Meet my little problem child Shari:
> View attachment 233057
> 
> 
> View attachment 233058
> 
> 
> View attachment 233059


My phone is slow tonight so I am waiting for it to download. [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> My cookie just starts to eat greeny leafs but in small amounts
> He is doing great seems to be active
> But sleeping ..
> View attachment 233060


Cookie is making me want to sleep too. What a cutie pie.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> This is my little "black sheep", my sweet "problem child" . Her name is "Shari".
> I got her already pyramided and had to keep her alone because she was too small living together with my three bigger ones.
> Now we both are fighting against the pyramiding and I think we will win. Shari has gained 200 gr. last month and is doing well. It will take time to smoothe her shell but I think there is a chance.
> She came to me from a different breeder who feeds his babies only hay from the day they hatch. There are a lot stupid "breeders".
> Meet my little problem child Shari:
> View attachment 233057
> 
> 
> View attachment 233058
> 
> 
> View attachment 233059


Aaawwwwweeeee Shari is beautiful. I think you are doing a good job so far.


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Cookie is making me want to sleep too. What a cutie pie.


Thnx
He just comes to you
And sleep on you
Thats his habit
No matter how much heat or natural environment you provide
He always comes to us to sleep


----------



## Dipa

I have a interview tomorrow
And i am fully nervous
Dont know what to do


----------



## Yvonne G

Dipa said:


> I have a interview tomorrow
> And i am fully nervous
> Dont know what to do


Just relax and be yourself.


----------



## Dipa

Yvonne G said:


> Just relax and be yourself.


Yeah
But i have a experience in other field
And i have a interview for other field
Dont know how i will perform


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. that is quite a process. Are you going to be doing that?


I will do the sculpture but the foundry does all the mold making and casting.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyy. It is raining.
> View attachment 233066



Yaaaaay!!! We’ve been waiting for this the entire winter. Or summer. Confusing, as usual. 
Very happy news!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyy. It is raining.
> View attachment 233066



Hoooraaaaayyyyyyy!!!! It just needs to do that constantly for the next 6 months now. In the meantime the water rationing will continue for you


----------



## DE42




----------



## JoesMum

kellygirl64 said:


> Very funny !! Thanks so much !! Unfortunately my doctor has me in the ER. Not the best day, I suppose. Hugs. Thanks again !!



Oh no  Get well soon


----------



## Kristoff

kellygirl64 said:


> Very funny !! Thanks so much !! Unfortunately my doctor has me in the ER. Not the best day, I suppose. Hugs. Thanks again !!



Oh dear. Get well soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> I have a interview tomorrow
> And i am fully nervous
> Dont know what to do



Try to relax and be yourself. 

Interviews aren’t there to trick you. They want to find out if you fit the job and the job fits you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well done to your Mommy. For finding out what Sabines tort's name was.



 
Given the Cold War, it must have been very difficult. Or not. Depending on whether Sabine’s hometown was in West or East Germany. (But I’m straying into the political territory, again.)


----------



## Bambam1989

My Lil Clunker is enjoying his soak a little too much again.
It has been 50minutes in the tub[emoji57]


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> I have a interview tomorrow
> And i am fully nervous
> Dont know what to do



Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> My Lil Clunker is enjoying his soak a little too much again.
> It has been 50minutes in the tub[emoji57]
> View attachment 233070
> View attachment 233071



Are you sure he’s not a turtle?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


>



Hello, Dan! Nice to “snap”chat with you


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Are you sure he’s not a turtle?


Perhaps a rare tort-turtle hybrid[emoji33]


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> Try to relax and be yourself.
> 
> Interviews aren’t there to trick you. They want to find out if you fit the job and the job fits you.
> 
> Good luck!


Thnx...[emoji4]


----------



## Dipa

Bambam1989 said:


> My Lil Clunker is enjoying his soak a little too much again.
> It has been 50minutes in the tub[emoji57]
> View attachment 233070
> View attachment 233071


Cute little one


----------



## Dipa

Kristoff said:


> Good luck!


Thnx [emoji173]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Dan! Nice to “snap”chat with you


Haha I grew up fishing the Trinity river! Raphael isn't the biggest alligator snapping turtle out there. 
Was running trot-lines and found one that had decided to eat the bait and got hooked. It snapped the wooden oar in two that we were using to keep him distracted while my husband cut the line as close to the hook as he could.
We estimate it's SCL to be a little over 4 feet. Caught 2 others that same day that were more the size of the one in the video.
We gathered up our lines and moved out of that area of river. 
There are Giants in the rivers of Texas of all types. You just have to know where and how to find them!


----------



## Bambam1989

Dipa said:


> Cute little one


Thank you[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Thnx
> He just comes to you
> And sleep on you
> Thats his habit
> No matter how much heat or natural environment you provide
> He always comes to us to sleep


Wow. If i put mine in my chest sometimes i do that to secure her while i an drying her from her soak and taking her back to her enclosure, she will try walk up to my neck. But she is never there long enough to actually test it. I should one day see what she does.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> My cookie just starts to eat greeny leafs but in small amounts
> He is doing great seems to be active
> But sleeping ..
> View attachment 233060


He still looks sick. You can see it by the eyes of a tort. Keep him warm day and night and well hydrated. That is the best you can do for him.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyy. It is raining.
> View attachment 233066


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> I have a interview tomorrow
> And i am fully nervous
> Dont know what to do


Just be yourself. I always believe that is the best policy. Answer their questions with honesty and listen to their questions and try not to answer a question with more than what the question is actually asking for (if you know what i mean) and good luck.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I now know that it was the substrate which was very wet underneath. I think Mark was correct that everytime Rue drank water she would pee into the substrate. Because as soon as I put new substrate in, her poop started getting much better and firmer. But at the time I was really really panicking. Thank goodness for all the reassurances from here, it helped calm me down. I really don't know what I would do if I didn't have you guys to help. I love this place. Okay soppy stuff over now. Lol


Why ??? I love soppy stuff...


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Yeah
> But i have a experience in other field
> And i have a interview for other field
> Dont know how i will perform


Be confident in yourself and you will do fine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here is a big Hug. On skype they have a bear for hugs emoji. I wish they would do one for other apps too.


Like this little cutie ?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I will do the sculpture but the foundry does all the mold making and casting.


I can't wait to sèe the result ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Me too


I know. You are.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well done to your Mommy. For finding out what Sabines tort's name was.


Hmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> My phone is slow tonight so I am waiting for it to download. [emoji22]


I know I upload "big" pics but that is one thing I like at TFO. You don`t have to minimize the pics before uploading them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaaay!!! We’ve been waiting for this the entire winter. Or summer. Confusing, as usual.
> Very happy news!!


It is happy. News. It has stopped now but we are happy for every drop we can get


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaawwwwweeeee Shari is beautiful. I think you are doing a good job so far.


Thank you Carol. I will told her your kind words. The little girl ( or boy ) is sometime a little bit depressed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hoooraaaaayyyyyyy!!!! It just needs to do that constantly for the next 6 months now. In the meantime the water rationing will continue for you


Yip rations continue but at least those with JoJo tanks. Can start. Filling them up


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


>


Lol. Clever snapping aligatpr turtle
.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Given the Cold War, it must have been very difficult. Or not. Depending on whether Sabine’s hometown was in West or East Germany. (But I’m straying into the political territory, again.)


West Germany ( of course  ).
My tort was named after a singer Lena Valaitis. I am honest ! 
I loved the name, and now please read from which land she came !
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lena_Valaitis


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh no  Get well soon


Best wishes from me too. @kellygirl64


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My Lil Clunker is enjoying his soak a little too much again.
> It has been 50minutes in the tub[emoji57]
> View attachment 233070
> View attachment 233071


He sure does enjoy it. He is becoming quite a nice and big tort


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My Lil Clunker is enjoying his soak a little too much again.
> It has been 50minutes in the tub[emoji57]
> View attachment 233070
> View attachment 233071


Too me he looks very happy about his long soak. Such a cute little boy. He is really smiling into the camera.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Perhaps a rare tort-turtle hybrid[emoji33]


Wait until he gets flippers !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Like this little cutie ?


Yes totally


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Dan! Nice to “snap”chat with you


Thanks.  Sorry I'm quite busy today so I can't talk much. 


I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Haha I grew up fishing the Trinity river! Raphael isn't the biggest alligator snapping turtle out there.
> Was running trot-lines and found one that had decided to eat the bait and got hooked. It snapped the wooden oar in two that we were using to keep him distracted while my husband cut the line as close to the hook as he could.
> We estimate it's SCL to be a little over 4 feet. Caught 2 others that same day that were more the size of the one in the video.
> We gathered up our lines and moved out of that area of river.
> There are Giants in the rivers of Texas of all types. You just have to know where and how to find them!


.... and it seems you must know where to swim or better not....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know I upload "big" pics but that is one thing I like at TFO. You don`t have to minimize the pics before uploading them.


It is not your pics it's my phone which is giving problems


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It is not your pics it's my phone which is giving problems


Okay. I am glad using a PC.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks.  Sorry I'm quite busy today so I can't talk much.
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day.


You too Dan


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I cannot keep my eyes open anymore so good night and sleep tight.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Wait until he gets flippers !



And wait until he is at the 65 pound marker or more. Soaking becomes quite the chore then!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay. I cannot keep my eyes open anymore so good night and sleep tight.


Night, night Carol. Sleep well. 
Gute Nacht.





Don`t chat tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. I cannot keep my eyes open anymore so good night and sleep tight.



Good night, Carol! 
I’m off to bed too. 
Glad the Save A Spider (Unless It’s the Wool Spider, If She Exists) Day is going without any trouble so far. Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And wait until he is at the 65 pound marker or more. Soaking becomes quite the chore then!


Don`t remind me on this... LOL


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And wait until he is at the 65 pound marker or more. Soaking becomes quite the chore then!



Every time somebody mentions this, I think about Noel, @AZtortMom. Her girls are quite big now, I think.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol!
> I’m off to bed too.
> Glad the Save A Spider (Unless It’s the Wool Spider, If She Exists) Day is going without any trouble so far. Not see you all tomorrow!


Good night all you tired roommates.
Sleep well Lena. Good night.





My evening is just beginning
Not to see you all tomorrow again.


----------



## Bee62

For Carol


























Lots of rain


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> And wait until he is at the 65 pound marker or more. Soaking becomes quite the chore then!


He will have to get in and out of his soak tub on his own lol. I'm sure I could get my husband to make a heated pond[emoji28]


----------



## Bambam1989

Some of y'all were talking about spiders earlier... This is for you


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> For Carol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of rain


You always find the cutest, most interesting graphics. Well Done!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lucas reminds me of the little jumping spiders. I love those guys. They're just so darned cute!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You always find the cutest, most interesting graphics. Well Done!!!


Thank you Yvonne. It means much to me when you say this. Honestly.


----------



## Moozillion

Just popping in to say "hi" and "bye." Busy day for me.
Not see you all later.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Lucas reminds me of the little jumping spiders. I love those guys. They're just so darned cute!


They really look like Lucas. Cute !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in to say "hi" and "bye." Busy day for me.
> Not see you all later.


Hi Bea and bye Bea. Not see you later too.


----------



## Bambam1989

Oooo it's awfully quiet in here tonight...
And dark, where did the jellyfish go? I could use some light. 
Hello in here! Come out, come out wherever you are...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For Carol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of rain


Thank you Sabine. It's overcast again today. So hopefully more rain.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Some of y'all were talking about spiders earlier... This is for you


So cute.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Lucas reminds me of the little jumping spiders. I love those guys. They're just so darned cute!


Lol. But don't they bite.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Just popping in to say "hi" and "bye." Busy day for me.
> Not see you all later.


Hi and Bye Mooz. Have a supa dupa day.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Oooo it's awfully quiet in here tonight...
> And dark, where did the jellyfish go? I could use some light.
> Hello in here! Come out, come out wherever you are...


Helllllooooooooo is that you Bambam?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning guys.
I should have a busy day. But you know me I will pop in whenever I have a chance. It is overcast again so hopefully that means more rain. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji16][emoji16] Not chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Some of y'all were talking about spiders earlier... This is for you



Lucas is so cute! Can we adopt him?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning all. With all this cold, dark, windy, rainy weather we all have been having, we plan to make this good looking vegetarian Moroccan stew. Lots of other good looking recipes at this link if you want to try some other dishes.


https://www.livinglou.com/moroccan-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> He still looks sick. You can see it by the eyes of a tort. Keep him warm day and night and well hydrated. That is the best you can do for him.


i give him heat and he is well hydrated
today he stays in water for like 50 minutes and also the other times my family members give him soak 2 other times
and the water is availabe for him always
and he receives direct sunlight about 3 to 4 hours per day
i think the healing progress is taking long because he is not quite eating much 
i think he is half asleep thats why his eyes looks like that


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning all. With all this cold, dark, windy, rainy weather we all have been having, we plan to make this good looking vegetarian Moroccan stew. Lots of other good looking recipes at this link if you want to try some other dishes.
> 
> 
> https://www.livinglou.com/moroccan-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> View attachment 233099


yummmyy. Perfect for todays weather.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. Clever snapping aligatpr turtle
> .


You can see that I was tired last night. The spelling errors were running rampant - more so than usual. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Too me he looks very happy about his long soak. Such a cute little boy. He is really smiling into the camera.


Now that I see the pics on the PC, he looks very pleased with himself. @Bambam1989


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For Carol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of rain


On the phone app I didn't see the rain coming down in the framed picture. It is beautiful. I tried taking a pic of the rain coming down with my phone but it was not working, so took of the ground where you could see the water. LOL it is either my phone does not take such good photos or my eyes are as blind as bat.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning all. With all this cold, dark, windy, rainy weather we all have been having, we plan to make this good looking vegetarian Moroccan stew. Lots of other good looking recipes at this link if you want to try some other dishes.
> 
> 
> https://www.livinglou.com/moroccan-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> View attachment 233099



Stay warm!


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> i give him heat and he is well hydrated
> today he stays in water for like 50 minutes and also the other times my family members give him soak 2 other times
> and the water is availabe for him always
> and he receives direct sunlight about 3 to 4 hours per day
> i think the healing progress is taking long because he is not quite eating much
> i think he is half asleep thats why his eyes looks like that



Hope he’ll be well soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates!
Busy working today. It’s very cold outside - snow weather.


----------



## CarolM

Some funny pics for you to enjoy:


----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM

This one is especially for thr coffee lovers:


----------



## CarolM




----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Some funny pics for you to enjoy:
> 
> View attachment 233100
> 
> View attachment 233101


Love them!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This one is especially for thr coffee lovers:
> 
> View attachment 233106


Gosh, that was me and two other roommates this morning! Can't see in the dark who the other two were though


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Helllllooooooooo is that you Bambam?


I found Carol!


----------



## Bambam1989

I must go out into the world today... Out of milk.
[emoji22] I don't want to go though. There are normal people out there and they scare me[emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!

We had a beautiful day yesterday, but expect rain today. We're still only 40% of normal for the year though. So we need all we can get.

I don't have any big plans for the day. Since I spend so much time outside, the weather dictates what I do or don't do. And on ugly days my recliner and Kindle call very strongly to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I must go out into the world today... Out of milk.
> [emoji22] I don't want to go though. There are normal people out there and they scare me[emoji33]


If it were me, I'd just do without until my normal going out day, Friday.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I must go out into the world today... Out of milk.
> [emoji22] I don't want to go though. There are normal people out there and they scare me[emoji33]



You’ll be alright, Bambam! Just pretend you’re one of them - most of the time they don’t notice the difference. I’ve tried it many times!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We had a beautiful day yesterday, but expect rain today. We're still only 40% of normal for the year though. So we need all we can get.
> 
> I don't have any big plans for the day. Since I spend so much time outside, the weather dictates what I do or don't do. And on ugly days my recliner and Kindle call very strongly to me.



(A voice out of Denmark What do you mean by ‘ugly’ days? Aren’t they *all* 50 shades of gray??


----------



## Kristoff

I did some work, not finished but as much as I could today. Now I’m snuggling with Dylan, my armadillo, sipping wine and reading while it’s not too noisy in here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> (A voice out of Denmark What do you mean by ‘ugly’ days? Aren’t they *all* 50 shades of gray??


Not here. Our usual days are sunny and bright!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Not here. Our usual days are sunny and bright!



Oh sure, rub it in! 
Ouch! Ouch!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning all. With all this cold, dark, windy, rainy weather we all have been having, we plan to make this good looking vegetarian Moroccan stew. Lots of other good looking recipes at this link if you want to try some other dishes.
> 
> 
> https://www.livinglou.com/moroccan-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> View attachment 233099


Hmmmm, the soup looks yummy and warming !


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> i give him heat and he is well hydrated
> today he stays in water for like 50 minutes and also the other times my family members give him soak 2 other times
> and the water is availabe for him always
> and he receives direct sunlight about 3 to 4 hours per day
> i think the healing progress is taking long because he is not quite eating much
> i think he is half asleep thats why his eyes looks like that


Well done ! Torts are slow. In healing too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> On the phone app I didn't see the rain coming down in the framed picture. It is beautiful. I tried taking a pic of the rain coming down with my phone but it was not working, so took of the ground where you could see the water. LOL it is either my phone does not take such good photos or my eyes are as blind as bat.


Blind as a mole .... LOL !
Here is another lovely rain picture. Hope you can see the pouring rain on it.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You’ll be alright, Bambam! Just pretend you’re one of them - most of the time they don’t notice the difference. I’ve tried it many times!


Why do they scare you ???? @Bambam1989
Do they look like zombies ???


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I did some work, not finished but as much as I could today. Now I’m snuggling with Dylan, my armadillo, sipping wine and reading while it’s not too noisy in here.


I am only snuggeling with my pillow. 

PILLOW ? PILLOW ???
My pillow has scales and it is moving !!!
It is an armadillo too !!! HELP !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am only snuggeling with my pillow.
> 
> PILLOW ? PILLOW ???
> My pillow has scales and it is moving !!!
> It is an armadillo too !!! HELP !



Cute! What’s yours called?
(Good afternoon, Sabine!)


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Cute! What’s yours called?
> (Good afternoon, Sabine!)


Good afternoon Lena. Until now it has no name. Maybe I should call him pillow ?
Look what you can do with an armadillo


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Flying visit.

We have a decorator in to paint son's bedroom so I had to sort that out this morning. Then it was yoga. Which is always followed by coffee with 'the girls' and then I had governor paperwork...

One of those days. I have a couple of other "must do" chores to do now, so I will try to pop back later.


----------



## Bee62

Carol in the rain... LOL !
@CarolM


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Flying visit.
> 
> We have a decorator in to paint son's bedroom so I had to sort that out this morning. Then it was yoga. Which is always followed by coffee with 'the girls' and then I had governor paperwork...
> 
> One of those days. I have a couple of other "must do" chores to do now, so I will try to pop back later.


Good luck with all your work today. Speak later hopefully.
Can we have a picture when the decorator has finished painting the walls ?


----------



## Bee62

I always knew they are more than only coffee tables and chairs...
@Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

For Adam, That`s an early armadillo
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> For Adam, That`s an early armadillo
> @Tidgy's Dad



I believe our Montgomery is a little smaller


----------



## Dipa

I am depressed
Sorry for not answering


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm, the soup looks yummy and warming !


I'm trying to find a recipe that uses bok choy. Can't seem to find one that peaks my interest.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Lena. Until now it has no name. Maybe I should call him pillow ?
> Look what you can do with an armadillo


My husband and I went to Tijuana, Mexico way, I mean WAY, back a long time ago, and you really can actually buy handbags like that. Little gators too.











I really doubt I'd be able to ever use something like that. Leather items made from cow hide is ok far as I'm concerned because the cow gave his life to be meat for food, but just to take an animal like an armadillo or small gator to make a novelty product, that seems wrong to me.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My husband and I went to Tijuana, Mexico way, I mean WAY, back a long time ago, and you really can actually buy handbags like that. Little gators too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt I'd be able to ever use something like that. Leather items made from cow hide is ok far as I'm concerned because the cow gave his life to be meat for food, but just to take an animal like an armadillo or small gator to make a novelty product, that seems wrong to me.



These are awful 
I also don’t understand Danish fascination with real fur, although historically it was necessary to keep warm during the winters.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good luck with all your work today. Speak later hopefully.
> Can we have a picture when the decorator has finished painting the walls ?



You can. It won’t be very different to what was there before. Just cleaner. Basically, it’s being repainted the same colour that it was 5 years ago. “Sage” according to the tin... an unusually sensible paint colour name


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I always knew they are more than only coffee tables and chairs...
> @Yvonne G



That’s brilliant  

I think we know the secret to Montgomery’s CD collection now


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> I am depressed
> Sorry for not answering



Oh dear. Did the interview not go to plan?

Big electronic hugs


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to find a recipe that uses bok choy. Can't seem to find one that peaks my interest.



I use it in stir fries. And Joe loved it!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My husband and I went to Tijuana, Mexico way, I mean WAY, back a long time ago, and you really can actually buy handbags like that. Little gators too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt I'd be able to ever use something like that. Leather items made from cow hide is ok far as I'm concerned because the cow gave his life to be meat for food, but just to take an animal like an armadillo or small gator to make a novelty product, that seems wrong to me.



I find those repulsive. I have no desire to wear or carry anything that is identifiably dead animal of a non domesticated species. 

By that, I mean that I’ll stick to leather made from cow and pig


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> These are awful
> I also don’t understand Danish fascination with real fur, although historically it was necessary to keep warm during the winters.



There’s been a huge fuss in the UK when it’s been discovered that “fake fur” on some clothing has turned out to be real. 

While real fur does at least biodegrade unlike fake fur which will end up as micro plastics polluting the environment, the fur concerned is farmed very unethically in China. 

Vendors that won’t sell real fur have discovered that their Chinese manufacturers are using real fur because it’s cheaper to them and not making things to the requested specification. As a result the vendors are selling real fur trimmed items labelled as fake fur... 

It’s only gone out of the news due to a rather bigger story concerning a former spy and a nerve agent (Won’t discuss that - it will be deemed political and break TFO rules)


----------



## Kristoff

We haven't had summer last year in Denmark, so Finland is now number one 
*Happiness report: Finland is world's 'happiest country' - UN*


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I believe our Montgomery is a little smaller


Hopefully ! You know that armadillos eat little creatures


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> I am depressed
> Sorry for not answering


Why ?? What`s the matter ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My husband and I went to Tijuana, Mexico way, I mean WAY, back a long time ago, and you really can actually buy handbags like that. Little gators too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt I'd be able to ever use something like that. Leather items made from cow hide is ok far as I'm concerned because the cow gave his life to be meat for food, but just to take an animal like an armadillo or small gator to make a novelty product, that seems wrong to me.


Totally agree with you. That is scary and not right.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Why do they scare you ???? @Bambam1989
> Do they look like zombies ???


They act like zombies in my opinion..


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> There’s been a huge fuss in the UK when it’s been discovered that “fake fur” on some clothing has turned out to be real.
> 
> While real fur does at least biodegrade unlike fake fur which will end up as micro plastics polluting the environment, the fur concerned is farmed very unethically in China.
> 
> Vendors that won’t sell real fur have discovered that their Chinese manufacturers are using real fur because it’s cheaper to them and not making things to the requested specification. As a result the vendors are selling real fur trimmed items labelled as fake fur...
> 
> It’s only gone out of the news due to a rather bigger story concerning a former spy and a nerve agent (Won’t discuss that - it will be deemed political and break TFO rules)


I only want to add that real fur from China is taken from cats and dogs that are slaughtered very, very cruel. Often the skin is removed from their bodies alive ! The trade and handling with these poor cats and dogs are very brutal and cruel too.
The chinese call this fur often "Gay wolf" or something like that, thet the customers don`t get to know that they wear cat or dog fur. Only to buy nothing, even not a little toy that can be made with real fur is the way to stop this cruel trade with China.
I would never, never ever buy something that could be made with real fur.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> They act like zombies in my opinion..


Hopefully the zombie apocalypse is not beginning in Washington !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully the zombie apocalypse is not beginning in Washington !


Wouldn't surprise me.. but that's ok- I AM PREPARED!
I wonder what kind of zombies they will be.
The slow shuffling kind or the running you down kind..


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me.. but that's ok- I AM PREPARED!
> I wonder what kind of zombies they will be.
> The slow shuffling kind or the running you down kind..


Oh, I would really prefer the slow ones !
I would be prepared too. Vieving "The walking dead" and "Fear the walking dead". teaches you well about ZOMBIES !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully ! You know that armadillos eat little creatures



Is that why there were so few jellyfish around lately?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I would really prefer the slow ones !
> I would be prepared too. Vieving "The walking dead" and "Fear the walking dead". teaches you well about ZOMBIES !


Yes the slow ones would be better. You would need to avoid getting cornered by them..


----------



## Momof4

Hi guys!! 
Just stopping in to say hello from chilly California. 
My husband just left for a charity dirt bike ride in Mexico and my 6th grader is at camp all week. My 14 yr keeps to himself so it’s going to be quiet around here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Gosh, that was me and two other roommates this morning! Can't see in the dark who the other two were though


Wasn't me, I didn't even find my way out my corner.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I found Carol!


Oh there you are Bambam. Thanks for finding me. It was touch and go for a while there.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I must go out into the world today... Out of milk.
> [emoji22] I don't want to go though. There are normal people out there and they scare me[emoji33]


Imagine them undressed and wearing a thong. They won't stay normal then.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We had a beautiful day yesterday, but expect rain today. We're still only 40% of normal for the year though. So we need all we can get.
> 
> I don't have any big plans for the day. Since I spend so much time outside, the weather dictates what I do or don't do. And on ugly days my recliner and Kindle call very strongly to me.


So was the book good?
Hi Yvonne, sounds like an awesome day.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Imagine them undressed and wearing a thong. They won't stay normal then.


[emoji37] that image would have only made it worse!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> (A voice out of Denmark What do you mean by ‘ugly’ days? Aren’t they *all* 50 shades of gray??


Letting out some secrets are you?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji37] that image would have only made it worse!



I’m with you on that. Thong-wearing zombies 
 !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I did some work, not finished but as much as I could today. Now I’m snuggling with Dylan, my armadillo, sipping wine and reading while it’s not too noisy in here.


Did you enjoy your peaceful moment?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Letting out some secrets are you?



I meant literally gray, hey!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Blind as a mole .... LOL !
> Here is another lovely rain picture. Hope you can see the pouring rain on it.


I saw it! I saw it!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Did you enjoy your peaceful moment?



Did you see this, Carol? Another Rue   
Gives the link to the TFO:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am only snuggeling with my pillow.
> 
> PILLOW ? PILLOW ???
> My pillow has scales and it is moving !!!
> It is an armadillo too !!! HELP !


Oh cute. A baby Armadillo.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Flying visit.
> 
> We have a decorator in to paint son's bedroom so I had to sort that out this morning. Then it was yoga. Which is always followed by coffee with 'the girls' and then I had governor paperwork...
> 
> One of those days. I have a couple of other "must do" chores to do now, so I will try to pop back later.


Good luck. Sounds like a really busy day.


----------



## Kristoff

And my bed time is here. I’m still not 100%, so I’d better rest. Will try not to cough loudly to make sure Bee also enjoys her beauty sleep x


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Carol in the rain... LOL !
> @CarolM


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I believe our Montgomery is a little smaller


It would need to be a liitle smaller otherwise how am i going to be able get my coffee?


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> I am depressed
> Sorry for not answering


Why? Did your interview not go well?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My husband and I went to Tijuana, Mexico way, I mean WAY, back a long time ago, and you really can actually buy handbags like that. Little gators too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt I'd be able to ever use something like that. Leather items made from cow hide is ok far as I'm concerned because the cow gave his life to be meat for food, but just to take an animal like an armadillo or small gator to make a novelty product, that seems wrong to me.


Hmmmm. I don't think I could use them either. I would rather see the live animal.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s been a huge fuss in the UK when it’s been discovered that “fake fur” on some clothing has turned out to be real.
> 
> While real fur does at least biodegrade unlike fake fur which will end up as micro plastics polluting the environment, the fur concerned is farmed very unethically in China.
> 
> Vendors that won’t sell real fur have discovered that their Chinese manufacturers are using real fur because it’s cheaper to them and not making things to the requested specification. As a result the vendors are selling real fur trimmed items labelled as fake fur...
> 
> It’s only gone out of the news due to a rather bigger story concerning a former spy and a nerve agent (Won’t discuss that - it will be deemed political and break TFO rules)


Oh my word. Real fur instead of fake. It used to be that people could only afford fake fur and the real fur was the desirable one. Who would have thought that someday it would be the other way round.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> They act like zombies in my opinion..


Thats because most of them feel like zombies. They are probably sleep deprived for one reason or the other.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I only want to add that real fur from China is taken from cats and dogs that are slaughtered very, very cruel. Often the skin is removed from their bodies alive ! The trade and handling with these poor cats and dogs are very brutal and cruel too.
> The chinese call this fur often "Gay wolf" or something like that, thet the customers don`t get to know that they wear cat or dog fur. Only to buy nothing, even not a little toy that can be made with real fur is the way to stop this cruel trade with China.
> I would never, never ever buy something that could be made with real fur.


That is a horrible story.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is that why there were so few jellyfish around lately?


o-O


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!!
> Just stopping in to say hello from chilly California.
> My husband just left for a charity dirt bike ride in Mexico and my 6th grader is at camp all week. My 14 yr keeps to himself so it’s going to be quiet around here.


Ooohhh lucky you. Some peace and quiet. Perfect time for some me time.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji37] that image would have only made it worse!


Whahaha. Most probably but at least you would have a good giggle.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m with you on that. Thong-wearing zombies
> !


Okay okay. You can put a put a wash cloth in front of all the vital parts.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I meant literally gray, hey!


What not yelllow then.[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

[emoji1] I bought some puzzles while shopping. Made it all worth it.
My husband wouldn't let me go in the gardening area though, like i would buy a plant or something[emoji15]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> So was the book good?
> Hi Yvonne, sounds like an awesome day.


Mostly I work jigsaw puzzles or find-the-hidden-object type puzzles on my Kindle. One might even say I'm addicted to it. I work puzzles even in the evening while "watching" TV. So, to answer your question, YES! it was very good!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did you see this, Carol? Another Rue
> Gives the link to the TFO:
> View attachment 233134


Yes I i did. It is really awesome news. Chris called it Ayanda. Reallly looking forward to following that thread.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And my bed time is here. I’m still not 100%, so I’d better rest. Will try not to cough loudly to make sure Bee also enjoys her beauty sleep x


Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji1] I bought some puzzles while shopping. Made it all worth it.
> My husband wouldn't let me go in the gardening area though, like i would buy a plant or something[emoji15]


Whahaha. Not!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Mostly I work jigsaw puzzles or find-the-hidden-object type puzzles on my Kindle. One might even say I'm addicted to it. I work puzzles even in the evening while "watching" TV. So, to answer your question, YES! it was very good!!


I once started a puzzle. But then got bored as it was so difficult and ran out of space on the table. I am not very good at them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Mostly I work jigsaw puzzles or find-the-hidden-object type puzzles on my Kindle. One might even say I'm addicted to it. I work puzzles even in the evening while "watching" TV. So, to answer your question, YES! it was very good!!


Glad it was a very good day.


----------



## CarolM

My bedtime. Good night all. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Is that why there were so few jellyfish around lately?


I think not. The armadillos can`t reach up to where the yellyfish are floating.
I think it was Adam. When he disappeared he took a lot of yellyfish with him. That makes it so dark in here.
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!!
> Just stopping in to say hello from chilly California.
> My husband just left for a charity dirt bike ride in Mexico and my 6th grader is at camp all week. My 14 yr keeps to himself so it’s going to be quiet around here.


Hi Kathy. Fine you find your way in the CDR.
Charity dirt bike ride sounds very interesting !  Seems your husband will need a shower when he is back.
What do your shelled children ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And my bed time is here. I’m still not 100%, so I’d better rest. Will try not to cough loudly to make sure Bee also enjoys her beauty sleep x


Thank you Lena, but tonight I will use some penguin feathers in my ears to hear nothing and sleep well.
But I hope your cough is getting better soon.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay okay. You can put a put a wash cloth in front of all the vital parts.



Heart? Head? 
Good morning, roommates. Just scanning all posts quickly for now. x


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji1] I bought some puzzles while shopping. Made it all worth it.
> My husband wouldn't let me go in the gardening area though, like i would buy a plant or something[emoji15]



Just why on earth would he think that??


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Roommates,

Have a supa dupa day.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Kathy. Fine you find your way in the CDR.
> Charity dirt bike ride sounds very interesting !  Seems your husband will need a shower when he is back.
> What do your shelled children ?



I doubt the shelled children will make much noise. They’re probably more like the 14-year-old 
@Momof4


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Just popping in before I go out for my walk. 

I am trying to do a brisk 30 minute walk every day for a number of reasons:
- my physio says it will help my back
- it makes me fitter without hurting my shoulder. (Which has been in pain since Christmas)
- It’s not raining at this precise moment (the snow is due tomorrow evening)


----------



## JoesMum

I’m back! But nobody is here 

I’ll go make some coffee and see who I can entice out


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> I’m back! But nobody is here
> 
> I’ll go make some coffee and see who I can entice out



Hey Joesmum, we have snow predictions too! Not looking forward to it at all.we were snowed in for about 5 days with the last beast from the east!


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> Hey Joesmum, we have snow predictions too! Not looking forward to it at all.we were snowed in for about 5 days with the last beast from the east


Yuk! They’re saying this one shouldn’t be as bad. Fingers crossed. 

Hello Katie and welcome to the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’m back! But nobody is here
> 
> I’ll go make some coffee and see who I can entice out


Me! Me! I smell coffee!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Yuk! They’re saying this one shouldn’t be as bad. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hello Katie and welcome to the CDR.



Pull up an armadillo, help yourself to some coffee and relax. If you don’t like coffee the one legged pirate should be able to find you something else. 

We are an international bunch of nutters* who chat, pun, tease and generally support each other. 

The coffee table armadillo is called Montgomery. The leprechaun is sulking since he got sacked and the one-legged pirate got reinstated. The glowing jellyfish will help you find your way around, but do be careful not to trip over the hedgehogs. 

The wool spider (if she exists) got a bit over enthusiastic with knitting socks during the last snow, she forgets we only have 2 legs each, so if you’re cold try to find corner 6 and they’re all there. 

We’re generally on first name terms here - I’m Linda 

*Officially labelled as such by moderator Yvonne and proud of it


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> Hey Joesmum, we have snow predictions too! Not looking forward to it at all.we were snowed in for about 5 days with the last beast from the east!


Hi katieanddiggy! Welcome to the TFO and the CDR. I'm on the welcoming committee this week (self-appointed of course), so here's how this place works. More or less.
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
Pull up an armadillo to sit on. The One-Legged Pirate or the Leprechaun, his Substitute, should bring you a beverage of your choice. We should have a bar, The Drunken Penguin, recently opened in one of the corners and inspired by a resident penguin, either Silly or Willy. Speaking of corners, there are more of them in the CDR than we know, and there's a rumour that the Wool Spider might actually exist.  Even if you don't find the bar, we usually have lots of tea and coffee -- and someone might still have a stash of cheese, though nobody has admitted it so far. 
Do watch out for the hedgehogs. You can use the jellyfish to light your way. Exercise caution, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Pull up an armadillo, help yourself to some coffee and relax. If you don’t like coffee the one legged pirate should be able to find you something else.
> 
> We are an international bunch of nutters* who chat, pun, tease and generally support each other.
> 
> The coffee table armadillo is called Montgomery. The leprechaun is sulking since he got sacked and the one-legged pirate got reinstated. The glowing jellyfish will help you find your way around, but do be careful not to trip over the hedgehogs.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) got a bit over enthusiastic with knitting socks during the last snow, she forgets we only have 2 legs each, so if you’re cold try to find corner 6 and they’re all there.
> 
> We’re generally on first name terms here - I’m Linda
> 
> *Officially labelled as such by moderator Yvonne and proud of it


Where's the coffee??
Oh, good morning, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Where's the coffee??
> Oh, good morning, Linda!



Good morning Lena. How are you feeling this morning?

Is more snow forecast for Denmark this weekend?


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Where's the coffee??
> Oh, good morning, Linda!


Fine. I'll get it myself. *stomps away*


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. How are you feeling this morning?
> 
> Is more snow forecast for Denmark this weekend?


I'll be better in June, thank you. 
There were some white flakes flying into our faces this morning as I took daughter to school, but the forecast shows it'll be sunny during the day, and -7 at night.  Methinks more snow will come, forecasted or not.
How was your walk?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Fine. I'll get it myself. *stomps away*



Oh sorry. Grabs a jellyfish and moves it nearer to Montgomery. It’s in the pot. I always leave ot there (well except that morning after Montgomery had been partying with the pirate and the leprechaun)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since we all watch and talk about the weather, and one special CDR member is from here, thought the Russia Today article provides a lot of info


*Cape Town* is counting down to ‘Day Zero,’ when the city’s water supply will run critically low. Many lament government inefficiency, while others blame climate change, but what has really pushed the city to its limit? 

Day Zero is the point when the city government will turn off most of the water distribution systems, rationing what's left for essential services. At the time of writing, the event is predicted to take place on July 9. Dam levels are currently at 24 percent; Day Zero protocols will be triggered when the dams reach 13.5 percent capacity.
Here’s the link. https://www.rt.com/news/421475-day-zero-cape-town-water/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I'll be better in June, thank you.
> There were some white flakes flying into our faces this morning as I took daughter to school, but the forecast shows it'll be sunny during the day, and -7 at night.  Methinks more snow will come, forecasted or not.
> How was your walk?



It was lovely. This is the last of the forecast sun. There’s just a little blossom starting to show and the birds were singing loudly. It was good to be out


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Why? Did your interview not go well?


it gone welli got that with the salary that is more than my current salary
but my parents didnt allow the job


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh sorry. Grabs a jellyfish and moves it nearer to Montgomery. It’s in the pot. I always leave ot there (well except that morning after Montgomery had been partying with the pirate and the leprechaun)


Found it now! Usually I can follow the smell but these days my senses are a little dull


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> it gone welli got that with the salary that is more than my current salary
> but my parents didnt allow the job



Oh dear 

That’s unfortunate. Your parents undoubtedly have a good reason why they’re not happy with it. I take it they didn’t know you went for the interview.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we all watch and talk about the weather, and one special CDR member is from here, thought the Russia Today article provides a lot of info
> 
> 
> *Cape Town* is counting down to ‘Day Zero,’ when the city’s water supply will run critically low. Many lament government inefficiency, while others blame climate change, but what has really pushed the city to its limit?
> 
> Day Zero is the point when the city government will turn off most of the water distribution systems, rationing what's left for essential services. At the time of writing, the event is predicted to take place on July 9. Dam levels are currently at 24 percent; Day Zero protocols will be triggered when the dams reach 13.5 percent capacity.
> Here’s the link. https://www.rt.com/news/421475-day-zero-cape-town-water/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


_Russia Today_?  


I'm editing a journal issue about RT and similar sources of news (possibly the latter in quotation marks). Not that there's anything wrong with this article. Probably. Just made my hair stand on end. 
(And now, mum's the word or I'll be kicked out of the forum...)


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear
> 
> That’s unfortunate. Your parents undoubtedly have a good reason why they’re not happy with it. I take it they didn’t know you went for the interview.


my mom knows that but she disapprove and so my dad
but its ok
i think there may be a even better job for me
my boyfriend told me to find a better job and to just have patience


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Why ?? What`s the matter ?


just the interview


----------



## Dipa

by the way, you all are lovely and warm persons. *LOVE*


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Did the interview not go to plan?
> 
> Big electronic hugs


LOVE YOU for being considerate
i am just sad because it was a good opportunity for me to expand my knowledge and also for a better future


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> _Russia Today_?
> View attachment 233162
> 
> I'm editing a journal issue about RT and similar sources of news (possibly the latter in quotation marks). Not that there's anything wrong with this article. Probably. Just made my hair stand on end.
> (And now, mum's the word or I'll be kicked out of the forum...)



Yes, some ... err ... journalism is ... err ...more widely respected than others shall we say. I know exactly what you’re getting at.


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> my mom knows that but she disapprove and so my dad
> but its ok
> i think there may be a even better job for me
> my boyfriend told me to find a better job and to just have patience



That’s right be positive. Keep looking for the better job. Good luck


----------



## katieandiggy

Kristoff said:


> Hi katieanddiggy! Welcome to the TFO and the CDR. I'm on the welcoming committee this week (self-appointed of course), so here's how this place works. More or less.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
> Pull up an armadillo to sit on. The One-Legged Pirate or the Leprechaun, his Substitute, should bring you a beverage of your choice. We should have a bar, The Drunken Penguin, recently opened in one of the corners and inspired by a resident penguin, either Silly or Willy. Speaking of corners, there are more of them in the CDR than we know, and there's a rumour that the Wool Spider might actually exist.  Even if you don't find the bar, we usually have lots of tea and coffee -- and someone might still have a stash of cheese, though nobody has admitted it so far.
> Do watch out for the hedgehogs. You can use the jellyfish to light your way. Exercise caution, and enjoy your stay.



You guys are just crazy lol


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> That’s right be positive. Keep looking for the better job. Good luck


THNXS
Hows your day?


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> You guys are just crazy lol


Says who?  Oh, right. Yvonne, our queen moderator... among others.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Dipa said:


> LOVE YOU for being considerate
> i am just sad because it was a good opportunity for me to expand my knowledge and also for a better future



Hopefully, you will have many Many MANY more opportunities. Let’s hope your parents too are looking past this one opportunity to your long-term future! Chin up, carry on


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> You guys are just crazy lol



We’ll take that as a compliment


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> THNXS
> Hows your day?



A bit sore. I have a bad back, but right now it’s my shoulder causing problems. My pains are all linked [emoji849] I have to go to my physiotherapist for an exercise class shortly .

There are 6 or so of us regulars that she likes to get in a room once a week to keep us moving. It’s £12 well spent given that one to one physiotherapy costs £60!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> A bit sore. I have a bad back, but right now it’s my shoulder causing problems. My pains are all linked [emoji849] I have to go to my physiotherapist for an exercise class shortly .
> 
> There are 6 or so of us regulars that she likes to get in a room once a week to keep us moving. It’s £12 well spent given that one to one physiotherapy costs £60!



Scratch that. Just had a phone call. The physio has broken her ankle.  I guess she has her own problems to deal with for a while


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> A bit sore. I have a bad back, but right now it’s my shoulder causing problems. My pains are all linked [emoji849] I have to go to my physiotherapist for an exercise class shortly .
> 
> There are 6 or so of us regulars that she likes to get in a room once a week to keep us moving. It’s £12 well spent given that one to one physiotherapy costs £60!


Yes, phisiotherapy is best
my mom was regular because of the back pain
and recently my dad because his heel fracture 
but now he is good


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> Scratch that. Just had a phone call. The physio has broken her ankle.  I guess she has her own problems to deal with for a while


hahaha
good if u enjoy it


----------



## katieandiggy

I’m just so glad it’s Friday. I feel particularly exhausted this week. Looking forward to a sleep in tomorrow. Do the UK clocks go forward this weekend or next?


----------



## Dipa

we dont have weekends
just one holliday on sunday
you are lucky.


----------



## katieandiggy

Dipa said:


> we dont have weekends
> just one holliday on sunday
> you are lucky.



Do you have a 6 day working week?


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> I’m just so glad it’s Friday. I feel particularly exhausted this week. Looking forward to a sleep in tomorrow. Do the UK clocks go forward this weekend or next?


Last Saturday in March ... March 25th this year 

I am glad it's Friday too. It feels like it has been a long week.

I am now trying to motivate my self to do some paperwork that I have been ignoring. 

Maybe I'll make a cup of tea first.... I'll make a big pot and leave it on Montgomery


----------



## Dipa

katieandiggy said:


> Do you have a 6 day working week?


Yes
6 days


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> we dont have weekends
> just one holliday on sunday
> you are lucky.


The weekend is just the two days at the end of the week. The Bible says something like the workd was created in 7 days and on the 7th Day God rested and that was a Sunday (terrible paraphrasing but you get the idea). So the last two days that end the week, Saturday and Sunday, are the weekend.

Many people here in the UK work Saturday and/or Sunday. They will get one day off a week, and some will get two, but those days may well not be Saturday and Sunday.

Most government offices and schools are closed at the weekend.


----------



## katieandiggy

Dipa said:


> Yes
> 6 days



Wow hat must be hard. I already think 5 days is bad enough. 

I do have a long commute, I travel 2 hours each way into London so with an 8 hour shift on top, its hard. 

I know some people probably have a lot worse though.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> Wow hat must be hard. I already think 5 days is bad enough.
> 
> I do have a long commute, I travel 2 hours each way into London so with an 8 hour shift on top, its hard.
> 
> I know some people probably have a lot worse though.


How long does your trip take Katie? We can get into London Bridge in 40 minutes from west Kent. I am guessing you go into Liverpool Street?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Scratch that. Just had a phone call. The physio has broken her ankle.  I guess she has her own problems to deal with for a while


Not that it's appropriate to joke about it, but she should join your group... 
I didn't now physio sessions were that expensive!


----------



## Kristoff

Shopping time! And by shopping I mean buying spinach, dear @Bee62  I'll need to have lunch ready for two or three kids... I hate Fridays!


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> How long does your trip take Katie? We can get into London Bridge in 40 minutes from west Kent. I am guessing you go into Liverpool Street?



Yes! I go from Ipswich into Liverpool Street which is around 1 hour - 1hr 20 depending if a slow or fast service. From there I have to go to Lambeth in south London which can easily take another 40 mins on the underground. I also have a 15 minute drive from my house into Ipswich. All in all it’s around 2hrs each way.
It’s crazy really as you can get from Northampton to London in about an hour and it’s probably double the distance. A lot of people in my office come from afar.. Sussex, Kent, Suffolk, Norfolk.


----------



## Dipa

katieandiggy said:


> Wow hat must be hard. I already think 5 days is bad enough.
> 
> I do have a long commute, I travel 2 hours each way into London so with an 8 hour shift on top, its hard.
> 
> I know some people probably have a lot worse though.


I travel for 10 minutes but my shift is 9 am to 7 pm


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> The weekend is just the two days at the end of the week. The Bible says something like the workd was created in 7 days and on the 7th Day God rested and that was a Sunday (terrible paraphrasing but you get the idea). So the last two days that end the week, Saturday and Sunday, are the weekend.
> 
> Many people here in the UK work Saturday and/or Sunday. They will get one day off a week, and some will get two, but those days may well not be Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Most government offices and schools are closed at the weekend.


here the holliday is for only sundays
but my dad works half day at sunday too..


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back! But nobody is here
> 
> I’ll go make some coffee and see who I can entice out


Coffee sounds good. Been a little hectic at work, So this is the first chance I have gotten to pop in. How are you all doing?


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Hey Joesmum, we have snow predictions too! Not looking forward to it at all.we were snowed in for about 5 days with the last beast from the east!


Oopsie. If it happens again build an igloo. I believe they keep you quite warm.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi katieanddiggy! Welcome to the TFO and the CDR. I'm on the welcoming committee this week (self-appointed of course), so here's how this place works. More or less.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!
> Pull up an armadillo to sit on. The One-Legged Pirate or the Leprechaun, his Substitute, should bring you a beverage of your choice. We should have a bar, The Drunken Penguin, recently opened in one of the corners and inspired by a resident penguin, either Silly or Willy. Speaking of corners, there are more of them in the CDR than we know, and there's a rumour that the Wool Spider might actually exist.  Even if you don't find the bar, we usually have lots of tea and coffee -- and someone might still have a stash of cheese, though nobody has admitted it so far.
> Do watch out for the hedgehogs. You can use the jellyfish to light your way. Exercise caution, and enjoy your stay.


@katieandiggy - What Lena and Linda Said. Welcome to the CDR from my side, my name is Carol


----------



## katieandiggy

CarolM said:


> @katieandiggy - What Lena and Linda Said. Welcome to the CDR from my side, my name is Carol



Hey Carol, good to meet you [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we all watch and talk about the weather, and one special CDR member is from here, thought the Russia Today article provides a lot of info
> 
> 
> *Cape Town* is counting down to ‘Day Zero,’ when the city’s water supply will run critically low. Many lament government inefficiency, while others blame climate change, but what has really pushed the city to its limit?
> 
> Day Zero is the point when the city government will turn off most of the water distribution systems, rationing what's left for essential services. At the time of writing, the event is predicted to take place on July 9. Dam levels are currently at 24 percent; Day Zero protocols will be triggered when the dams reach 13.5 percent capacity.
> Here’s the link. https://www.rt.com/news/421475-day-zero-cape-town-water/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


Aaahhh thank you for thinking of me. It has now become the norm, to save your bath water for the toilet, and buy 5lt bottles of water for extra water around the house, to watch the watermeter like a hawk etc. My husband was calling me the water police and even he has stopped moaning at me moaning at them for using to much water. We will get there and survive it. After all, we have the strongest will to survive that I know of.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we all watch and talk about the weather, and one special CDR member is from here, thought the Russia Today article provides a lot of info
> 
> 
> *Cape Town* is counting down to ‘Day Zero,’ when the city’s water supply will run critically low. Many lament government inefficiency, while others blame climate change, but what has really pushed the city to its limit?
> 
> Day Zero is the point when the city government will turn off most of the water distribution systems, rationing what's left for essential services. At the time of writing, the event is predicted to take place on July 9. Dam levels are currently at 24 percent; Day Zero protocols will be triggered when the dams reach 13.5 percent capacity.
> Here’s the link. https://www.rt.com/news/421475-day-zero-cape-town-water/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


Just read the article and glanced at the other stories at the bottom. All I am saying is : SIGH.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> it gone welli got that with the salary that is more than my current salary
> but my parents didnt allow the job


Oh no. I am sorry that, that happened. Well done on getting the job though.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> You guys are just crazy lol


Yip and thats the way we like it, like it - uh huh!!! Thats the way we like it, like it. - Uh Huh!!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Scratch that. Just had a phone call. The physio has broken her ankle.  I guess she has her own problems to deal with for a while


Oh dear. Poor Physiotherapist.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Last Saturday in March ... March 25th this year
> 
> I am glad it's Friday too. It feels like it has been a long week.
> 
> I am now trying to motivate my self to do some paperwork that I have been ignoring.
> 
> Maybe I'll make a cup of tea first.... I'll make a big pot and leave it on Montgomery


I am glad it is Friday, My youngest has gone to prefect camp. So he is away until Sunday. Tomorrow we go and fetch Miley's friend, We are calling him Scooby-doo because he looks like a scooby-doo. I am looking forward to having a break before Monday starts.
Thanks for the Tea Linda. But I am going to help myself to the coffe instead.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Not that it's appropriate to joke about it, but she should join your group...
> I didn't now physio sessions were that expensive!


Fortunately I don't need many full sessions in a year. Maybe one or two usually. It's a small price to pay for being mobile.

We can get free physio on our National Health Service, but the wait is long to get treatment. I can't afford to let things get worse with my history and we are lucky that we can afford to go for private treatment.


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I am sorry that, that happened. Well done on getting the job though.


THNX A LOT


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Hey Carol, good to meet you [emoji16]


Nice to meet you too. Hope it is a good Friday for you.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nice to meet you too. Hope it is a good Friday for you.



No, it’s not Good Friday yet. 
I have two kids today, and for the first time since I started getting more than one back from school, they’ve latched on to the tablet and I’m not doing anything about it. Sigh. It was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Kristoff

Anyone wants to adopt a cute bunny for Easter?


----------



## katieandiggy

I’m off to an afternoon meeting. I’m not sure who it is that thinks a meeting at 2.30pm on a Friday afternoon is a good idea!!


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> I’m off to an afternoon meeting. I’m not sure who it is that thinks a meeting at 2.30pm on a Friday afternoon is a good idea!!



Someone who wanted to make sure the meeting ends by 5 pm?


----------



## katieandiggy

Kristoff said:


> Someone who wanted to make sure the meeting ends by 5 pm?



I want to be away by 3 [emoji25]


----------



## Sesel

JoesMum said:


> The Bible says ... on the 7th Day God rested and that was a Sunday



Actually, in the Bible, Saturday is the 7th day and Sunday the 1st day of the week


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No, it’s not Good Friday yet.
> I have two kids today, and for the first time since I started getting more than one back from school, they’ve latched on to the tablet and I’m not doing anything about it. Sigh. It was bound to happen sooner or later.


Only another two weeks to go.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Anyone wants to adopt a cute bunny for Easter?
> View attachment 233165


My oh My....... Why do you have such Jagged teeth Mr Bunny?


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> just the interview


What went wrong ? Will you tell us ? You must not when you don`t want to.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> I’m off to an afternoon meeting. I’m not sure who it is that thinks a meeting at 2.30pm on a Friday afternoon is a good idea!!


Try not to snore too loudly


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Shopping time! And by shopping I mean buying spinach, dear @Bee62  I'll need to have lunch ready for two or three kids... I hate Fridays!


Sorry, no time today. I have to work.


----------



## Bee62

Hello roommates I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.
Winter is back in Germany. Temps dropped to chilly 2 C again and actually it is snowing. Bad, bad winter has chased the slightly touch of a weak spring away ! It is cold and wet and windy outside. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! I hate it !
I have to work until tomorrow evening, but indoors ! That`s really soothing.

@Kristoff Lena, was it you that blow the cold and the snow in my direction ????


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> My oh My....... Why do you have such Jagged teeth Mr Bunny?



Aren’t you supposed to start by asking about the ears, then eyes — getting closer and closer each time?


----------



## JoesMum

Sesel said:


> Actually, in the Bible, Saturday is the 7th day and Sunday the 1st day of the week


Very true. It was the Romans persecuting Christians which led to the Christians switch their sabbath to Sunday which was a Roman day off for sun worship or some such. I think it meant Christian worship was kess noticeable.

That's probably the true origin of the 2 day weekend. Saturday was the sabbath, but Sunday was when it was safer to worship.

Interesting too because of the affect it has had on calendars. Here in the UK, and undoubtedly across the European Union, a week runs from Monday to Sunday. You start work on Monday and religious observance is on Saturday or Sunday depending on your religion giving a two day end of the week or weekend. This standard has been adopted by the International Standards Organisation in ISO8601. 

In the USA, Canada and Australia and some other parts of the world it runs from Sunday to Saturday which just seems odd, though more historically correct, to those of us following the ISO decree.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.
> Winter is back in Germany. Temps dropped to chilly 2 C again and actually it is snowing. Bad, bad winter has chased the slightly touch of a weak spring away ! It is cold and wet and windy outside. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! I hate it !
> I have to work until tomorrow evening, but indoors ! That`s really soothing.
> 
> @Kristoff Lena, was it you that blow the cold and the snow in my direction ????



I don’t know. Was it me? It snowed here in the morning, but now it’s sunny. So maybe it was me?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aren’t you supposed to start by asking about the ears, then eyes — getting closer and closer each time?


I thought I would get right to the point!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates I hope you all have a wonderful Friday.
> Winter is back in Germany. Temps dropped to chilly 2 C again and actually it is snowing. Bad, bad winter has chased the slightly touch of a weak spring away ! It is cold and wet and windy outside. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! I hate it !
> I have to work until tomorrow evening, but indoors ! That`s really soothing.
> 
> @Kristoff Lena, was it you that blow the cold and the snow in my direction ????


We have lovely spring sunshine still. It is 13C here!

I think your weather is headed to the UK Sabine. Tomorrow morning we are forecast snow  Booooooooo!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, no time today. I have to work.



Too bad you can’t come lettuce-shopping with me. Good luck with your work. Stay warm!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know. Was it me? It snowed here in the morning, but now it’s sunny. So maybe it was me?


Hmm. So you started it, sent it to Sabine and it is coming to us next. Hopefully it will fall mostly on France and there won't be much left


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hmm. So you started it, sent it to Sabine and it is coming to us next. Hopefully it will fall mostly on France and there won't be much left



I’ll try to blow in the direction of France then. But not too hard. We don’t want it to end up in Spain. Don’t worry @Bee62, I’m going to huff and puff and blow...the snow away.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’ll try to blow in the direction of France then. But not too hard. We don’t want it to end up in Spain. Don’t worry @Bee62, I’m going to huff and puff and blow...the snow away.


Straight out into the Bay of Biscay, avoiding us completely, would be good


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> What went wrong ? Will you tell us ? You must not when you don`t want to.


My parents doesn't approve it
Although the pay scale is high and may be there will better chances in future 
Its ok


----------



## katieandiggy

It’s a lovely day in London Town!


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> View attachment 233178
> 
> 
> It’s a lovely day in London Town!



We love postcards, thank you!


----------



## katieandiggy

Kristoff said:


> We love postcards, thank you!



Sadly Big Ben is covered in scaffolding at the moment. 
It’s a really lovely day, finally warm enough to walk without a jacket on I think spring is finally on its way.


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> Sadly Big Ben is covered in scaffolding at the moment.
> It’s a really lovely day, finally warm enough to walk without a jacket on I think spring is finally on its way.



And if not, we’ll know who jinxed it!


----------



## katieandiggy

Kristoff said:


> And if not, we’ll know who jinxed it!



We are predicted snow tomorrow lol so I don’t think the sun will last long [emoji17]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh thank you for thinking of me. It has now become the norm, to save your bath water for the toilet, and buy 5lt bottles of water for extra water around the house, to watch the watermeter like a hawk etc. My husband was calling me the water police and even he has stopped moaning at me moaning at them for using to much water. We will get there and survive it. After all, we have the strongest will to survive that I know of.



Carol, what will you do if Day Zero arrives?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Anyone wants to adopt a cute bunny for Easter?
> View attachment 233165



Oh, MY!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I thought I would get right to the point!



I saw that!


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> We are predicted snow tomorrow lol so I don’t think the sun will last long [emoji17]


Have you seen the Met Office warnings? They just got worse 
https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings#?date=2018-03-18


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Have you seen the Met Office warnings? They just got worse
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings#?date=2018-03-18



Wow I didn’t realise it was the whole country.


----------



## Bambam1989

katieandiggy said:


> Hey Joesmum, we have snow predictions too! Not looking forward to it at all.we were snowed in for about 5 days with the last beast from the east!


Welcome to the CDR!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Anyone wants to adopt a cute bunny for Easter?
> View attachment 233165


I'll take him!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Have you seen the Met Office warnings? They just got worse
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings#?date=2018-03-18


 Oh, MY!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Three guesses on who I am waiting on this morning...
[emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] 
Im going to eat breakfast while I wait, mmm bagels with cream cheese.
Darn, the thought of cheese has made me miss Adam
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!


It is actually against the rules.

Kent (bottom right hand corner, right under an amber bit) only gets serious snow every 8-10 years. In between we get a few flakes that cause chaos and melt in a few hours. Having serious stuff twice in three weeks is definitely out of order!


----------



## JoesMum

Those of you using the app may notice that notifications are working again. 

Tapatalk mucked something up their end that stopped them working on my IT forum too. 

They came on the IT forum to test some stuff a couple of weeks ago and just now it all started working again!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Those of you using the app may notice that notifications are working again.
> 
> Tapatalk mucked something up their end that stopped them working on my IT forum too.
> 
> They came on the IT forum to test some stuff a couple of weeks ago and just now it all started working again!



And hopefully they won’t break it again. It would be nice if they could fix the other issues as well now. We can only hope.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And hopefully they won’t break it again. It would be nice if they could fix the other issues as well now. We can only hope.



As long as the app exists, I’m happy to put up with any issues. Haven’t noticed too many yet, I guess.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll try to blow in the direction of France then. But not too hard. We don’t want it to end up in Spain. Don’t worry @Bee62, I’m going to huff and puff and blow...the snow away.


Blow it my way. Although with our luck it will melt and fall into the sea before it gets here.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> View attachment 233178
> 
> 
> It’s a lovely day in London Town!


It is hard to imagine it going from that to snow tomorrow. It looks like a lovely day.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Carol, what will you do if Day Zero arrives?


Go to my brothers farm for clean water on a weekly basis. And use my well point for the toilet.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I saw that!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Have you seen the Met Office warnings? They just got worse
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings#?date=2018-03-18


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Three guesses on who I am waiting on this morning...
> [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217]
> Im going to eat breakfast while I wait, mmm bagels with cream cheese.
> Darn, the thought of cheese has made me miss Adam
> @Tidgy's Dad


The Sandman???


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And hopefully they won’t break it again. It would be nice if they could fix the other issues as well now. We can only hope.


Holding thumbs.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Go to my brothers farm for clean water on a weekly basis. And use my well point for the toilet.



Good you have some backup!


----------



## BevSmith

CarolM said:


> Go to my brothers farm for clean water on a weekly basis. And use my well point for the toilet.



Thinking of you! I imagine that’s very stressful. So much we take for granted until it’s gone. Water main broke in my town one day and it was loads of fun showing up to work grungy after working around the property. 

Hoping for water for you soon!


----------



## BevSmith

Lookit!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good you have some backup!


I am lucky that my brother has beaitiful water on his farm. It is about 30 min drive from where I stay. But at least I have that option.


----------



## CarolM

BevSmith said:


> Thinking of you! I imagine that’s very stressful. So much we take for granted until it’s gone. Water main broke in my town one day and it was loads of fun showing up to work grungy after working around the property.
> 
> Hoping for water for you soon!


Thanks Bambam. Depending on how much rain we get this winter they are predicting day zero only in 2019 now. But we need the rain to come.


----------



## CarolM

BevSmith said:


> Lookit!
> View attachment 233223


Oh what a cutie pie. Whats it's name?


----------



## Kristoff

BevSmith said:


> Lookit!
> View attachment 233223



Hello, gorgeous!  Some of them actually do enjoy being soaked, don’t they?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is hard to imagine it going from that to snow tomorrow. It looks like a lovely day.


It has been g!orious today. We had a high of 14C! I have just been out and put the plastic sheets over the car windscreens to make it easier to clear the snow. The forecast is diabolical, but it's still really warm even now at 8pm

I am supposed to be going to London tomorrow, so we will see.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> It has been g!orious today. We had a high of 14C! I have just been out and put the plastic sheets over the car windscreens to make it easier to clear the snow. The forecast is diabolical, but it's still really warm even now at 8pm
> 
> I am supposed to be going to London tomorrow, so we will see.



It was still lovely bright and warm here when I got home tonight about 6pm. Hard to believe snow is on the way. I had high hopes for the weekend, finally being able to get stuck into my garden it definitely needs some tlc. May need to put that on hold [emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It has been g!orious today. We had a high of 14C! I have just been out and put the plastic sheets over the car windscreens to make it easier to clear the snow. The forecast is diabolical, but it's still really warm even now at 8pm
> 
> I am supposed to be going to London tomorrow, so we will see.


Well I hope it stays nice for you. And no snow.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> It was still lovely bright and warm here when I got home tonight about 6pm. Hard to believe snow is on the way. I had high hopes for the weekend, finally being able to get stuck into my garden it definitely needs some tlc. May need to put that on hold [emoji20]


Hold that thought maybe you get lucky....


----------



## DE42

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been gone.


----------



## BevSmith

CarolM said:


> Oh what a cutie pie. Whats it's name?



No name yet. The four year-old daughter gets to pick... so it may end up with a Princess Something or Other for a name!


----------



## BevSmith

Snow after an absolutely gorgeous day should be disallowed. Mother Nature needs to get the memo.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been gone.


How ya been Dan?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been gone.


Hey there Dan. I thought you were really busy with work and school. I hope it wasn't anything else keeping you away..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> How ya been Dan?


Not the best. Went to the eye doctor and they told me that my eye pain is due to my Crohn's attacking it. They gave me some steroid eye drops to help though.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hey there Dan. I thought you were really busy with work and school. I hope it wasn't anything else keeping you away..


That is true also. I am doing school and work full time.


----------



## CarolM

BevSmith said:


> No name yet. The four year-old daughter gets to pick... so it may end up with a Princess Something or Other for a name!


Well good luck then. I am sure it will be an awesome name. And Welcome to the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That is true also. I am doing school and work full time.


I thought so. Hows it going?


----------



## BevSmith

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been gone.



Hey there! <3


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not the best. Went to the eye doctor and they told me that my eye pain is due to my Crohn's attacking it. They gave me some steroid eye drops to help though.


You just don't get a break do you. Hopefully the eye drops help.


----------



## CarolM

Well guys it is bed time for me. So Good night and sleep tight.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> it gone welli got that with the salary that is more than my current salary
> but my parents didnt allow the job


What job is it and what job do you do now ? Can you explain a little bit ?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I thought so. Hows it going?


Not too bad just tiring.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> You just don't get a break do you. Hopefully the eye drops help.


If it was not for bad luck I would not have any lol


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well guys it is bed time for me. So Good night and sleep tight.


Good night. Sadly I missed you. Hope speaking tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well guys it is bed time for me. So Good night and sleep tight.


Good night


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Not too bad just tiring.


Hi Dan. Good evening.


----------



## DE42

BevSmith said:


> Hey there! <3


Hey thanks. How are you?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan. Good evening.


Hey. How's it going?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hey. How's it going?


All is good. I am working but it is not stressful tis evening. And you ? Are you at home ? What are you doing ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> All is good. I am working but it is not stressful tis evening. And you ? Are you at home ? What are you doing ?


At work. Been on break but I got to get back now. Working 12 tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> At work. Been on break but I got to get back now. Working 12 tonight and tomorrow.


So we are both working. LOL.
Take care !


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well guys it is bed time for me. So Good night and sleep tight.


Night night. Sleep tight Carol


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening Dan... And goodnight all. Time for bed here in Kent. I am so hoping the weather forecast is wrong tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne G

Goodnight to you folks "across the pond"!! Still early evening here. I haven't gone out yet to do my evening chores. It's been raining off and on all day, so I'm not looking forward to going out there. Misty "held it" all day because she doesn't like the rain on her back. Poor ninny pants!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Goodnight to you folks "across the pond"!! Still early evening here. I haven't gone out yet to do my evening chores. It's been raining off and on all day, so I'm not looking forward to going out there. Misty "held it" all day because she doesn't like the rain on her back. Poor ninny pants!


Well change of plans here. I'm working a 16 hour shift tonight and won't have to come in tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

What kind of work do you do, Dan - have you said?


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Not the best. Went to the eye doctor and they told me that my eye pain is due to my Crohn's attacking it. They gave me some steroid eye drops to help though.


 HOLY COW!!!!!! i had no idea that Crohn's Disease also affected eyes!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of work do you do, Dan - have you said?


I work in a manufacturing plant. I make roller bearings. Hydraulic rollers.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> HOLY COW!!!!!! i had no idea that Crohn's Disease also affected eyes!!!!!


It's can affect several things. I have an arthritis that is connected to the Crohn's and the issue with my eye is related to that somehow. 

"[https://assets]

Home 

Multiple Categories 

Eye Issues Related to Crohn’s Disease and Ulcerative Colitis

By Dr. Greg Rosenfeld

[https://images]

Extraintestinal manifestations of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) are conditions associated with IBD that do not directly involve the intestinal tract. Of course, most of the signs and symptoms of IBD (which comprises Crohn’s disease and ulcerative colitis) do involve the digestive tract. But extraintestinal manifestations of IBD may affect other organs and tissues, including the eyes, skin, and joints. In some instances, such a manifestation may actually be the chief complaint that prompts a patient to seek medical attention."


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> It's can affect several things. I have an arthritis that is connected to the Crohn's and the issue with my eye is related to that somehow.
> 
> "[https://assets]
> 
> Home
> 
> Multiple Categories
> 
> Eye Issues Related to Crohn’s Disease and Ulcerative Colitis
> 
> By Dr. Greg Rosenfeld
> 
> [https://images]
> 
> Extraintestinal manifestations of inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) are conditions associated with IBD that do not directly involve the intestinal tract. Of course, most of the signs and symptoms of IBD (which comprises Crohn’s disease and ulcerative colitis) do involve the digestive tract. But extraintestinal manifestations of IBD may affect other organs and tissues, including the eyes, skin, and joints. In some instances, such a manifestation may actually be the chief complaint that prompts a patient to seek medical attention."



Have you ever looked at Low Dose Naltrexone as a possible treatment?


----------



## Yvonne G

I see my granddaughter just joined the Forum (she has a box turtle). Now I have to be careful how I talk and what I say.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> I see my granddaughter just joined the Forum (she has a box turtle). Now I have to be careful how I talk and what I say.


The mod will have to self moderate. Lol


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Have you ever looked at Low Dose Naltrexone as a possible treatment?


Not sure what that one is. I have been on a few drugs over the years for it. The last was a biologic called Humaria


----------



## Kristoff

BevSmith said:


> No name yet. The four year-old daughter gets to pick... so it may end up with a Princess Something or Other for a name!



Haha. My then four-year-old really wanted to call our male tortoise “Snow White”  We settled on Kristoff, and we have/had a couple of Elsas in the CDR (only one named after the Disney character).


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been gone.



Hi Dan! Been thinking of you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> So we are both working. LOL.
> Take care !





DE42 said:


> At work. Been on break but I got to get back now. Working 12 tonight and tomorrow.



Not see you both later...


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well change of plans here. I'm working a 16 hour shift tonight and won't have to come in tomorrow.



Wow. I didn’t think 16-hour shifts are still done anywhere. I don’t think you can be asked to work that much in the EU.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I see my granddaughter just joined the Forum (she has a box turtle). Now I have to be careful how I talk and what I say.



LOL. There’s a force greater than Yvonne out there somewhere!


----------



## Kristoff

Morning roommates! Charity day at daughter’s school, so I’ll have to go bid on her artwork. Not see you all later. x


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> What job is it and what job do you do now ? Can you explain a little bit ?


there is new law introduced in my country GST
So i work on it
and file all returns regarding tha law from the information given by the firms and companies
and i want to go into the accounting line
there is more scope for me to do well than this


----------



## katieandiggy

Morning all! 
Im an early riser. I think it’s because I work shifts I can never sleep in. 

Well it was 15 degrees bright sunshine yesterday!

Here is this morning ....




My forecast is heavy snow all day and night. 

I am so over this weather!!! I want the spring sunshine!!!


----------



## Dipa

katieandiggy said:


> View attachment 233178
> 
> 
> It’s a lovely day in London Town!


indeed lovely


----------



## Dipa

BevSmith said:


> Lookit!
> View attachment 233223


cutie pie.


----------



## Dipa

DE42 said:


> Not the best. Went to the eye doctor and they told me that my eye pain is due to my Crohn's attacking it. They gave me some steroid eye drops to help though.


get well soon


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Wow. I didn’t think 16-hour shifts are still done anywhere. I don’t think you can be asked to work that much in the EU.


People do them here still. 3 more hours.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Wow. I didn’t think 16-hour shifts are still done anywhere. I don’t think you can be asked to work that much in the EU.


I think there is a 55 hour working week limit but, apart from specific professions like lorry drivers I am not sure there's a shift limit.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all!
> Im an early riser. I think it’s because I work shifts I can never sleep in.
> 
> Well it was 15 degrees bright sunshine yesterday!
> 
> Here is this morning ....
> 
> View attachment 233249
> 
> 
> My forecast is heavy snow all day and night.
> 
> I am so over this weather!!! I want the spring sunshine!!!


You have more than us. It has just started snowing here, so this may not be for long


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad and I are heading up to Lomdon.

We are booked on a "Hidden London" tour of the old Clapham South tube station this morning. Fingers crossed we can get home again!


----------



## Dipa

Sleeping Beauty...


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> Sleeping Beauty...
> View attachment 233250


That is a very relaxed sleeping position


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> That is a very relaxed sleeping position


Yeah
He does that always to tell us dont disturb me
Dont you see i am relaxing right now?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not too bad just tiring.


I can imagine it is very tiring. I really feel for you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> If it was not for bad luck I would not have any lol


Okay so I am sending some GOOD luck to you. Please catch it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> At work. Been on break but I got to get back now. Working 12 tonight and tomorrow.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening Dan... And goodnight all. Time for bed here in Kent. I am so hoping the weather forecast is wrong tomorrow


Hoping for your sake too. So was it wrong or is it snowing?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Goodnight to you folks "across the pond"!! Still early evening here. I haven't gone out yet to do my evening chores. It's been raining off and on all day, so I'm not looking forward to going out there. Misty "held it" all day because she doesn't like the rain on her back. Poor ninny pants!


Oh shame. Poor Misty. That can't be good for her incontinence though?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well change of plans here. I'm working a 16 hour shift tonight and won't have to come in tomorrow.


Sjoe that is hectic but nice for tomorrow or I should say today.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I are heading up to Lomdon.
> 
> We are booked on a "Hidden London" tour of the old Clapham South tube station this morning. Fingers crossed we can get home again!



Be careful. London has an amber warning I’m not sure what it’s like there. I’m sooo over this weather.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I see my granddaughter just joined the Forum (she has a box turtle). Now I have to be careful how I talk and what I say.


Whahaha. Can't spoil the image she has of you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Morning roommates! Charity day at daughter’s school, so I’ll have to go bid on her artwork. Not see you all later. x


Good luck on the bidding. And good morning Lena.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all!
> Im an early riser. I think it’s because I work shifts I can never sleep in.
> 
> Well it was 15 degrees bright sunshine yesterday!
> 
> Here is this morning ....
> 
> View attachment 233249
> 
> 
> My forecast is heavy snow all day and night.
> 
> I am so over this weather!!! I want the spring sunshine!!!


Shame. Here is some sunshine for you to cheer you up a little.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> People do them here still. 3 more hours.


[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> People do them here still. 3 more hours.


Only 2 more hours now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I are heading up to Lomdon.
> 
> We are booked on a "Hidden London" tour of the old Clapham South tube station this morning. Fingers crossed we can get home again!


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Sleeping Beauty...
> View attachment 233250


Are you going to wake her up with a kiss? She is such a cutie pie too.


----------



## Dipa

Happy journey


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Are you going to wake her up with a kiss? She is such a cutie pie too.


Probably
If he allowa it


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Sjoe that is hectic but nice for tomorrow or I should say today.


1 more hour. Lol


----------



## DE42

Well a little more than an hour. But the day shift guy should be here in an hour.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> Be careful. London has an amber warning I’m not sure what it’s like there. I’m sooo over this weather.



Kent is an amber warning too. Snow now roughly what you had on your photo. We are on the train just outside Sevenoaks


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Probably
> If he allowa it


Lol.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Shame. Here is some sunshine for you to cheer you up a little.
> View attachment 233254



Warmth. Sunshine.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> 1 more hour. Lol


Whaha. I never get the time right.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well a little more than an hour. But the day shift guy should be here in an hour.


That is even better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Kent is an amber warning too. Snow now roughly what you had on your photo. We are on the train just outside Sevenoaks


Be safe.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Be safe.



It’s nothing like as bad as it was when we drove to Birmingham a couple of weeks ago. If the trains stop running there are plenty of places to stay in London


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning roommates. Soooo Scooby-Doo is such a character - he is now home with us and Miley and him get on so well. He has already tired her out. Bella is not so sure about him and he totally ignored thw tortoise. He won't be allowed near the tortoises unless i am there. So Don't worry. Here are some pictures of him and Miley.


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

Good Morning roommates. Soooo Scooby-Doo is such a character - he is now home with us and Miley and him get on so well. He has already tired her out. Bella is not so sure about him and he totally ignored thw tortoise. He won't be allowed near the tortoises unless i am there. So Don't worry. Here are some pictures of him and Miley. And one of Bella and him checking each other out. Lol


----------



## DE42

Very cute 

I love Miley btw. She is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Here is a pic of Whity enjoying some of the micro greens I am growing for them. And the pics of the seeds I planted coming out. Not all of them have sprouted yet though.


----------



## CarolM

Not until later. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Forgot to post the pic of someone visiting our garden



It is called a Ha-di-da.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s nothing like as bad as it was when we drove to Birmingham a couple of weeks ago. If the trains stop running there are plenty of places to stay in London


Oh good to know.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 233255


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Very cute
> 
> I love Miley btw. She is beautiful.


Thank you. She loves loves attention. And she is loving having someone to play with.


----------



## CarolM

They are tired out. Lol


----------



## katieandiggy

CarolM said:


> Shame. Here is some sunshine for you to cheer you up a little.
> View attachment 233254



I’m jealous [emoji274]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thanks Bambam. Depending on how much rain we get this winter they are predicting day zero only in 2019 now. But we need the rain to come.


Could it be by any chance that animal shelters will get no longer water when day zero comes ? I am asking because organizations beg on the I-net for money to "safe" the water for dogs and cats in animal shelters in Capetown. I don`t think this is serious. They only want people to give them money or am I wrong ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I see my granddaughter just joined the Forum (she has a box turtle). Now I have to be careful how I talk and what I say.


Huuhhhh, that is dangerous ! LOL !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Could it be by any chance that animal shelters will get no longer water when day zero comes ? I am asking because organizations beg on the I-net for money to "safe" the water for dogs and cats in animal shelters in Capetown. I don`t think this is serious. They only want people to give them money or am I wrong ?


Most of the shelters won't have water if day zero comes. But they are getting bottle water donations. Also SPCA did a mock run the other day where they shut off the water to see how they would do. I cannot remember the result. But they also always need help with money as they have alot of animals that need looking after. They also do community work and help with medical checks and sterilisations for the poor community's animals. So I would never say they don't need it.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL. There’s a force greater than Yvonne out there somewhere!


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Sleeping Beauty...
> View attachment 233250


Please show us some pics when he is awake.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Most of the shelters won't have water if day zero comes. But they are getting bottle water donations. Also SPCA did a mock run the other day where they shut off the water to see how they would do. I cannot remember the result. But they also always need help with money as they have alot of animals that need looking after. They also do community work and help with medical checks and sterilisations for the poor community's animals. So I would never say they don't need it.


That sounds bad. Water by donation. I would spend money for water but when you spend money to organizations, how can you know if they will use the money for the water for animals ? You can`t .


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning roommates. Soooo Scooby-Doo is such a character - he is now home with us and Miley and him get on so well. He has already tired her out. Bella is not so sure about him and he totally ignored thw tortoise. He won't be allowed near the tortoises unless i am there. So Don't worry. Here are some pictures of him and Miley. And one of Bella and him checking each other out. Lol
> View attachment 233256
> View attachment 233257
> View attachment 233258
> 
> 
> View attachment 233259



What a cute little doggy, but he got gypped in the leg department. (short legs)


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. Poor Misty. That can't be good for her incontinence though?


No. A full bladder is not good when you are incontinent.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Shame. Here is some sunshine for you to cheer you up a little.
> View attachment 233254


I would be happy to exchange your sunshine against much rain or snow !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That sounds bad. Water by donation. I would spend money for water but when you spend money to organizations, how can you know if they will use the money for the water for animals ? You can`t .



No you can't and that is a difficult one. If you really would like to donate then I would say donate to the ones that you know are legitimate animal shelters. In Cape Town there is the SPCA. Tears. Fallen Angels. Those are the main ones that I know of. I know the SPCA are actually looking at maybe putting in a borehole so if they do have no water there will be a plan B. But they are still investigating the issue. I do know what you are saying though, I find it very difficult to trust the things on the internet.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I see my granddaughter just joined the Forum (she has a box turtle). Now I have to be careful how I talk and what I say.


Oh, COOL!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Shame. Here is some sunshine for you to cheer you up a little.
> View attachment 233254


When you look at the two pictures together it looks very wierd.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Good Morning roommates. Soooo Scooby-Doo is such a character - he is now home with us and Miley and him get on so well. He has already tired her out. Bella is not so sure about him and he totally ignored thw tortoise. He won't be allowed near the tortoises unless i am there. So Don't worry. Here are some pictures of him and Miley. And one of Bella and him checking each other out. Lol
> View attachment 233256
> View attachment 233257
> View attachment 233258
> View attachment 233259


LOVELY photos!!!!! Happy little bunch! (well, except for Bella!!! )


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post the pic of someone visiting our garden
> View attachment 233263
> 
> It is called a Ha-di-da.


 WOW!!! How BIG is that bird??!?!?!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> They are tired out. Lol
> View attachment 233264


So sweet!!!  Looks like you made a GREAT choice!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What a cute little doggy, but he got gypped in the leg department. (short legs)


Lol. Yes he did.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> LOVELY photos!!!!! Happy little bunch! (well, except for Bella!!! )


Bella will adjust I am sure.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!! How BIG is that bird??!?!?!


Lol. Now that you made me think about it, it is bigger than Scooby-doo but smaller than Miley - I think. It has gone now.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> So sweet!!!  Looks like you made a GREAT choice!!!!!!


Thank you Bea. I believe that we did make the right choice. So far nothing has happened to indicate otherwise.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.


Oh my goodness. I am so sorry Lena. Are you okay?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.


Oh, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## katieandiggy

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.



Really sorry to hear that news.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.



I am so sorry Lena.  Big electronic hugs and deepest sympathies


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post the pic of someone visiting our garden
> View attachment 233263
> 
> It is called a Ha-di-da.



Is that some kind of Stork Carol?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. We are on the way home on the train. The snow appears to have eased and hopefully isn’t too bad. 

It is :censored: freezing!

Today we have been to Clapham South Deep Shelter - One of 8 built during the second world war to accommodate Londoners sheltering from Nazi air attacks. 

It could sleep 8000 people at full capacity. It was never an underground station although one of its entrances is from the Northern Line. 

After the war it was used as a “hotel” for people visiting the 1951 Festival of Britain, for accommodation for the first Caribbean immigrants and for accommodation for troops for King George VI funeral and the subsequent coronation of the current Queen Elizabeth II. 

Then it was turned into document archives which is what saved it. 







It’s 180 steps down (and up) - around 70ft/20 metres below ground.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Is that some kind of Stork Carol?


It is a Hadeda. 


The hadada or hadeda ibis (Bostrychia hagedash), is an ibis found in Sub-Saharan Africa.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hadeda_Ibis_Portrait.jpg


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We are on the way home on the train. The snow appears to have eased and hopefully isn’t too bad.
> 
> It is :censored: freezing!
> 
> Today we have been to Clapham South Deep Shelter - One of 8 built during the second world war to accommodate Londoners sheltering from Nazi air attacks.
> 
> It could sleep 8000 people at full capacity. It was never an underground station although one of its entrances is from the Northern Line.
> 
> After the war it was used as a “hotel” for people visiting the 1951 Festival of Britain, for accommodation for the first Caribbean immigrants and for accommodation for troops for King George VI funeral and the subsequent coronation of the current Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> Then it was turned into document archives which is what saved it.
> View attachment 233282
> 
> View attachment 233283
> 
> View attachment 233284
> 
> 
> It’s 180 steps down (and up) - around 70ft/20 metres below ground.


Wow that is so cool.


----------



## JoesMum

Kentish fields through the train window


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Please show us some pics when he is awake.


Ok
I will try
But he is sleeping again.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.



So sorry to hear this, Lena.[emoji17]
Big electronic hugs sent your way.[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We are on the way home on the train. The snow appears to have eased and hopefully isn’t too bad.
> 
> It is :censored: freezing!
> 
> Today we have been to Clapham South Deep Shelter - One of 8 built during the second world war to accommodate Londoners sheltering from Nazi air attacks.
> 
> It could sleep 8000 people at full capacity. It was never an underground station although one of its entrances is from the Northern Line.
> 
> After the war it was used as a “hotel” for people visiting the 1951 Festival of Britain, for accommodation for the first Caribbean immigrants and for accommodation for troops for King George VI funeral and the subsequent coronation of the current Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> Then it was turned into document archives which is what saved it.
> View attachment 233282
> 
> View attachment 233283
> 
> View attachment 233284
> 
> 
> It’s 180 steps down (and up) - around 70ft/20 metres below ground.



WOW!!!!![emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Kentish fields through the train window
> View attachment 233285



NOT what I imagine when I think of Kent!!!!! [emoji50]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Kentish fields through the train window
> View attachment 233285


Brrrrrrr. That looks cold.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> NOT what I imagine when I think of Kent!!!!! [emoji50]


Especially when it was 14C sunshine yesterday!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We are on the way home on the train. The snow appears to have eased and hopefully isn’t too bad.
> 
> It is :censored: freezing!
> 
> Today we have been to Clapham South Deep Shelter - One of 8 built during the second world war to accommodate Londoners sheltering from Nazi air attacks.
> 
> It could sleep 8000 people at full capacity. It was never an underground station although one of its entrances is from the Northern Line.
> 
> After the war it was used as a “hotel” for people visiting the 1951 Festival of Britain, for accommodation for the first Caribbean immigrants and for accommodation for troops for King George VI funeral and the subsequent coronation of the current Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> Then it was turned into document archives which is what saved it.
> View attachment 233282
> 
> View attachment 233283
> 
> View attachment 233284
> 
> 
> It’s 180 steps down (and up) - around 70ft/20 metres below ground.



'bout all I can say for it is, "Well, the sheets look clean."


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We are on the way home on the train. The snow appears to have eased and hopefully isn’t too bad.
> 
> It is :censored: freezing!
> 
> Today we have been to Clapham South Deep Shelter - One of 8 built during the second world war to accommodate Londoners sheltering from Nazi air attacks.
> 
> It could sleep 8000 people at full capacity. It was never an underground station although one of its entrances is from the Northern Line.
> 
> After the war it was used as a “hotel” for people visiting the 1951 Festival of Britain, for accommodation for the first Caribbean immigrants and for accommodation for troops for King George VI funeral and the subsequent coronation of the current Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> Then it was turned into document archives which is what saved it.
> View attachment 233282
> 
> View attachment 233283
> 
> View attachment 233284
> 
> 
> It’s 180 steps down (and up) - around 70ft/20 metres below ground.



There is another world in subterranean London.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> 'bout all I can say for it is, "Well, the sheets look clean."


In its Air Raid Shelter days, people had to bring everything with them: Bedding, clothing, etc. That's 180 steps down to the shelter and then lugging everything back up 180 steps in the morning as you weren't allowed to leave things there for the next night unless your home had been completely destroyed by bombing.

There were 4 canteen serveries. Everything cost 2d (2 old pennies) whether you bought a cup of tea, a sandwich or a pie. This was expensive for the day, so people used to take their own food too.

There were also two free medical bays where people could get free health care... Which was before our free National Health Service was invented. 

During the day, everything was fumigated ready for the next night.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> There is another world in subterranean London.


Isn't that where the vampires and werewolves live?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> In its Air Raid Shelter days, people had to bring everything with them: Bedding, clothing, etc. That's 180 steps down to the shelter and then lugging everything back up 180 steps in the morning as you weren't allowed to leave things there for the next night unless your home had been completely destroyed by bombing.
> 
> There were 4 canteen serveries. Everything cost 2d (2 old pennies) whether you bought a cup of tea, a sandwich or a pie. This was expensive for the day, so people used to take their own food too.
> 
> There were also two free medical bays where people could get free health care... Which was before our free National Health Service was invented.
> 
> During the day, everything was fumigated ready for the next night.


They should nake some money and charge a fee to stay there one night.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> They should nake some money and charge a fee to stay there one night.


I think it fails every modern Health & Safety regulation, particularly those for fire and escape in case of fire. You can only go to see it in pre-booked small groups and anything remotely flammable is taken off you before you descend. 

The toilet facilities were chemical toilets as the shelter is below the level of London's sewers. The toilet buckets were emptied into a tank and this was pumped out into the sewerage system.


----------



## DE42

65*F today


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> 65*F today
> View attachment 233332


Beautiful day! Aw. . . laying in the sun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

On the weather front....cold and flurries here in Md. Early morning was bright warm sunshine....but, not now. Father Frost is clearly in charge and keeping grips on for as long as he can. The month of March has already been much colder than February.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> On the weather front....cold and flurries here in Md. Early morning was bright warm sunshine....but, not now. Father Frost is clearly in charge and keeping grips on for as long as he can. The month of March has already been much colder than February.


March has been much colder than February for us here in Louisiana as well. 

Are you dug out after  3 nor'easters in 2 weeks??!?!?!?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> March has been much colder than February for us here in Louisiana as well.
> 
> Are you dug out after  3 nor'easters in 2 weeks??!?!?!?



Luckily.....we just missed all the snow. Just bla out...and now flurries. Daffodils are standing like soldiers...but birds are still hitting the feeders.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Changing subjects.... Ireland seal St Patrick's Day glory to claim only their third Grand Slam when they overpowered England 24-15 in their Six Nations Championship encounter at Twickenham


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Changing subjects.... Ireland seal St Patrick's Day glory to claim only their third Grand Slam when they overpowered England 24-15 in their Six Nations Championship encounter at Twickenham


They certainly did.

England were never in the match.

Interesting point that the Irish rugby team is in fact a combined team with players from both Northern Ireland (part of the UK) and the Republic of Ireland (aka Eire). This is VERY unusual, not least because of the religious and political divides, so the team has its own "national" anthem called "Ireland, Ireland".

Wales beat France narrowly and came runners up in the Six Nations Championship ... so Adam and I, who both have Welsh halves to our ancestry, are both happy


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> They certainly did.
> 
> England were never in the match.
> 
> Interesting point that the Irish rugby team is in fact a combined team with players from both Northern Ireland (part of the UK) and the Republic of Ireland (aka Eire). This is VERY unusual, not least because of the religious and political divides, so the team has its own "national" anthem called "Ireland, Ireland".
> 
> Wales beat France narrowly and came runners up in the Six Nations Championship ... so Adam and I, who both have Welsh halves to our ancestry, are both happy



Interesting.... I too have some of that Welsh blood in my veins....and Staffordshire as well!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think it fails every modern Health & Safety regulation, particularly those for fire and escape in case of fire. You can only go to see it in pre-booked small groups and anything remotely flammable is taken off you before you descend.
> 
> The toilet facilities were chemical toilets as the shelter is below the level of London's sewers. The toilet buckets were emptied into a tank and this was pumped out into the sewerage system.


Aaaahhh. Okay. I wouldn't be a fan of a bucket toilet. And hmmm the fire hazard thing would be a problem. Pity - it would be fun except for the bucket toilet.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> 65*F today
> View attachment 233332


I would love to stay there and to think that was totally white a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Maro2Bear

With the flurries and full feeders, I set up our camera on time lapse to catch a few visitors..


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> With the flurries and full feeders, I set up our camera on time lapse to catch a few visitors..
> 
> View attachment 233360
> View attachment 233361
> View attachment 233362
> View attachment 233363



Lovely!

Now tell me what they are please?


----------



## Yvonne G

Just wanted to let you all know that I haven't forgotten the prizes for our two 100,000 post winners. I have Kristof's and Adam's addresses from the card exchange, and today I finally received the last prize in the mail, so I'll be packaging them up this week and taking them to the post office this coming Friday. Congratulations to the two winners! Now let's see what's going to happen for the 200,000th!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Aaaahhh. Okay. I wouldn't be a fan of a bucket toilet. And hmmm the fire hazard thing would be a problem. Pity - it would be fun except for the bucket toilet.



I’m with you!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I haven't forgotten the prizes for our two 100,000 post winners. I have Kristof's and Adam's addresses from the card exchange, and today I finally received the last prize in the mail, so I'll be packaging them up this week and taking them to the post office this coming Friday. Congratulations to the two winners! Now let's see what's going to happen for the 200,000th!!!!!



That’s great!!!!!
THANKS, Yvonne!!!![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Now tell me what they are please?



I don’t know the first one. The red one is a male cardinal. The next one is a blue jay. The last one MIGHT be a grosbeak, but don’t quote me on that!!!
[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]
Maryland has some different birds than we have in Louisiana, but cardinals and blue jays are all over!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> They are tired out. Lol
> View attachment 233264



That is hilarious!! So glad he’s fitting in!!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all  We have a snowyish landscape this morning. Icing sugar coverage rather than proper stuff; we got off lightly and there is no more forecast for us. Thankfully, the amber warning was wrong this time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all  We have a snowyish landscape this morning. Icing sugar coverage rather than proper stuff; we got off lightly and there is no more forecast for us. Thankfully, the amber warning was wrong this time.
> View attachment 233381



We’re back to our standard rain. The days have been mainly sunny with rain clouds mixed in that were skillful in their ability to just dump the rain on you. It’s mainly raining at/all night long.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all  We have a snowyish landscape this morning. Icing sugar coverage rather than proper stuff; we got off lightly and there is no more forecast for us. Thankfully, the amber warning was wrong this time.
> View attachment 233381



Same my end! 
We had some snow overnight but nothing more has really settled. I hope that’s the last of it and we can finally get into spring! I am so desperate to cut my grass.

Morning All [emoji112]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here the storm we just had

I’m the blue dot towards the center.


----------



## katieandiggy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here the storm we just had
> View attachment 233382
> I’m the blue dot towards the center.



wow that looks like quite a storm.

In the UK we do not do well with anything weather wise other than ‘normal’ if there is snow the whole country come to a standstill. 

In fact, the train I get to work each day has a different excuse for why is cancelled/ late for every weather scenario... including.... melting rails, slippery rails, wrong type of rain, sun in the wrong place in the sky to name a few!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> I don’t know the first one. The red one is a male cardinal. The next one is a blue jay. The last one MIGHT be a grosbeak, but don’t quote me on that!!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]
> Maryland has some different birds than we have in Louisiana, but cardinals and blue jays are all over!



Yes..Bright red one is the male Cardinal, followed by a male Blue Jay. Moozillion is right, we get lots of different bird types, some migratory and some permanent residents. I’ll have to do a bit of research. A few different types of Woodpeckers too. I’ll have to position my camera on the suet to get those.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> With the flurries and full feeders, I set up our camera on time lapse to catch a few visitors..
> 
> View attachment 233360
> View attachment 233361
> View attachment 233362
> View attachment 233363


I like the red one. They are alk beautiful though.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I haven't forgotten the prizes for our two 100,000 post winners. I have Kristof's and Adam's addresses from the card exchange, and today I finally received the last prize in the mail, so I'll be packaging them up this week and taking them to the post office this coming Friday. Congratulations to the two winners! Now let's see what's going to happen for the 200,000th!!!!!


Oooohhhhh. I can't wait. There aren't and nails left on my fingers. Am I really going to be reduced my toe nails now??


----------



## CarolM

As of this post only 98702 posts to go.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all  We have a snowyish landscape this morning. Icing sugar coverage rather than proper stuff; we got off lightly and there is no more forecast for us. Thankfully, the amber warning was wrong this time.
> View attachment 233381


Yayyyy


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We’re back to our standard rain. The days have been mainly sunny with rain clouds mixed in that were skillful in their ability to just dump the rain on you. It’s mainly raining at/all night long.


The best kind of rain. You get to wake up to a nice and fresh world.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> wow that looks like quite a storm.
> 
> In the UK we do not do well with anything weather wise other than ‘normal’ if there is snow the whole country come to a standstill.
> 
> In fact, the train I get to work each day has a different excuse for why is cancelled/ late for every weather scenario... including.... melting rails, slippery rails, wrong type of rain, sun in the wrong place in the sky to name a few!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes..Bright red one is the male Cardinal, followed by a male Blue Jay. Moozillion is right, we get lots of different bird types, some migratory and some permanent residents. I’ll have to do a bit of research. A few different types of Woodpeckers too. I’ll have to position my camera on the suet to get those.


Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Good afternoon all. I hope everybody is enjoying their Sundays. Scooby-doo is doing well. He started chewing on a pinecone. So I gave him and Miley one of those hide bone things. Miley if course leaves hers and Scooby-doo immediately starts chewing and enjoying his. So I tell Miley that she had better start eating hers otherwise Scooby-doo will finish his and come for hers. She looks at me then she looks at Scooby-doo. She then goes to fetch hers and starts eating it. She was finished in seconds but I was so impressed that she understood exactly what I said to her. Laundry is finished and drying on the line and I am outside in the front watching Rue get her sunshine and grazing on the sprouts from the seeds I planted for her . Today is a good day. I am however going to have to have the talk with my boys about being lazy again and helping around the house. I can't wait until they have children and understand what it is like to constantly have to nag at them to do their part.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.


Sorry to hear that Lena. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good afternoon all. I hope everybody is enjoying their Sundays. Scooby-doo is doing well. He started chewing on a pinecone. So I gave him and Miley one of those hide bone things. Miley if course leaves hers and Scooby-doo immediately starts chewing and enjoying his. So I tell Miley that she had better start eating hers otherwise Scooby-doo will finish his and come for hers. She looks at me then she looks at Scooby-doo. She then goes to fetch hers and starts eating it. She was finished in seconds but I was so impressed that she understood exactly what I said to her. Laundry is finished and drying on the line and I am outside in the front watching Rue get her sunshine and grazing on the sprouts from the seeds I planted for her . Today is a good day. I am however going to have to have the talk with my boys about being lazy again and helping around the house. I can't wait until they have children and understand what it is like to constantly have to nag at them to do their part.


Good afternoon for you too Carol. Dogs understand a lot. Not our spoken words but how things correlate. She soon will learn to eat her food immediately or it is gone ... LOL !
Scooby-Doo is cute by the way ! Was he named Scooby-Doo before you took him or did you gave him this funny name ?
It sounds that you are going to have a nice day. Enjoy it. You have deserve it !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We are on the way home on the train. The snow appears to have eased and hopefully isn’t too bad.
> 
> It is :censored: freezing!
> 
> Today we have been to Clapham South Deep Shelter - One of 8 built during the second world war to accommodate Londoners sheltering from Nazi air attacks.
> 
> It could sleep 8000 people at full capacity. It was never an underground station although one of its entrances is from the Northern Line.
> 
> After the war it was used as a “hotel” for people visiting the 1951 Festival of Britain, for accommodation for the first Caribbean immigrants and for accommodation for troops for King George VI funeral and the subsequent coronation of the current Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> Then it was turned into document archives which is what saved it.
> View attachment 233282
> 
> View attachment 233283
> 
> View attachment 233284
> 
> 
> It’s 180 steps down (and up) - around 70ft/20 metres below ground.



A "hotel" ? Thank you.... but no ...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Isn't that where the vampires and werewolves live?


Noo. They live in the woods. ( if they exist )


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> 65*F today
> View attachment 233332


Looks warm and sunny= looks great.
Have a nice Sunday Dan.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful day! Aw. . . laying in the sun.


Laying in the sun sounds good.
Here the sun is shining too, but it is cold, 35 F and all snow covered. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oooohhhhh. I can't wait. There aren't and nails left on my fingers. Am I really going to be reduced my toe nails now??


*Urghhhhh.* Please don`t let us see that ......


----------



## Bee62

I saved a grasbuckle from outside before the snow covered the ground and my torts remembered that they are gras eating species. Look:


----------



## Bee62

Head to butt: Let us sleep !!!


----------



## Bee62

I am a bad and nasty snapping turtle !!! And if you come nearer to me I will bite you in your curious nose !


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. 

I took a few photos on my walk today 

A cherry hedge that has only just started to blossom 



Tonbridge castle from the opposite side to the river... It has a moat this side



The banks of the castle are covered in wild primroses 



It’s still flipping cold, but the snow is thawing very slowly


----------



## Bee62

Tis is our lovliest Sunday face for you my friends out there. Greetings from "German" sullies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> I took a few photos on my walk today
> 
> A cherry hedge that has only just started to blossom
> View attachment 233416
> 
> 
> Tonbridge castle from the opposite side to the river... It has a moat this side
> View attachment 233418
> 
> 
> The banks of the castle are covered in wild primroses
> View attachment 233419
> 
> 
> It’s still flipping cold, but the snow is thawing very slowly




Spring IS around the corner. Always nice to see the primroses bursting out.


----------



## Bee62

Just found that: Try not to laugh.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4623693960986960








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4623693960986960


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold and sunny, but the daffodils are loving the cooler temps.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> I took a few photos on my walk today
> 
> A cherry hedge that has only just started to blossom
> View attachment 233416
> 
> 
> Tonbridge castle from the opposite side to the river... It has a moat this side
> View attachment 233418
> 
> 
> The banks of the castle are covered in wild primroses
> View attachment 233419
> 
> 
> It’s still flipping cold, but the snow is thawing very slowly


Good afternoon Linda.
Hopefully spring will be coming soon. The cherry hedge looks lovely and the Tonbridge castle impressive. Wild primroses are blooming here too. Signs of spring are always welcome.
Have a nice day.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold and sunny, but the daffodils are loving the cooler temps.
> 
> View attachment 233434



Ours have been flattened by the snow. Hopefully they’ll perk up


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon for you too Carol. Dogs understand a lot. Not our spoken words but how things correlate. She soon will learn to eat her food immediately or it is gone ... LOL !
> Scooby-Doo is cute by the way ! Was he named Scooby-Doo before you took him or did you gave him this funny name ?
> It sounds that you are going to have a nice day. Enjoy it. You have deserve it !


Thanks Sabine. We gave it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Urghhhhh.* Please don`t let us see that ......


Whahahaha.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I saved a grasbuckle from outside before the snow covered the ground and my torts remembered that they are gras eating species. Look:
> View attachment 233411
> View attachment 233410


Yum yum. Thanks Mom.!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> I took a few photos on my walk today
> 
> A cherry hedge that has only just started to blossom
> View attachment 233416
> 
> 
> Tonbridge castle from the opposite side to the river... It has a moat this side
> View attachment 233418
> 
> 
> The banks of the castle are covered in wild primroses
> View attachment 233419
> 
> 
> It’s still flipping cold, but the snow is thawing very slowly


Wow
The primroses survived the snow. Lovely post cards.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Tis is our lovliest Sunday face for you my friends out there. Greetings from "German" sullies.
> 
> View attachment 233424


Hello German Sullies.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Just found that: Try not to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4623693960986960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4623693960986960


Oh my word. I felt her pain. That must have been really sore.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thanks Sabine. We gave it.
> View attachment 233443
> View attachment 233444


Yes, I can see some similarity !


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold and sunny, but the daffodils are loving the cooler temps.
> 
> View attachment 233434


Those are so pretty.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I can see some similarity !


There were big debates on a name for him as the SPCA hadn't named him yet. And Scooby-doo was the winning name. Especially after Jarrod showed us those two pictures together.


----------



## Bee62

Out to do some daily chores.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Out to do some daily chores.


You reminded me of this


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You reminded me of this



I have always loved Morph. It started out being shown on a kids art show called “Take Hart” in the 1970s. One of the earliest Aardman (Wallis & Grommet) stop motions


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have always loved Morph. It started out being shown on a kids art show called “Take Hart” in the 1970s. One of the earliest Aardman (Wallis & Grommet) stop motions


I think I renember that. This is another one I remember. 

I remember that. There was another one.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I think I renember that. This is another one I remember.
> 
> I remember that. There was another one.


Nope it does not want to paste the right one. Look on you tube: The lines cartoon 9.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You reminded me of this


That`s funny !


----------



## CarolM

@Kellgirl64. Hi Kelly. Last we heard your doc booked you in to the ER. Just checking to see how you are doing and if everything is okay?


----------



## CarolM

@Kristoff How are you and the family doing? Thinking of you.[emoji11][emoji173]


----------



## CarolM

@TidgysDad we are missing you. Hope you come back soon.


----------



## CarolM

@DE42 how are you doing. Hope you have had a good Sunday / day off.


----------



## CarolM

@ZEROPILOT haven't heard from you in a while. How are you, the family, Suki and Julio all doing?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> @DE42 how are you doing. Hope you have had a good Sunday / day off.


Thanks. I've just hung around the house and rested mainly. Doing homework for my classes next week and setting up my classes for summer and fall.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I've just hung around the house and rested mainly. Doing homework for my classes next week and setting up my classes for summer and fall.


Sounds like a good day. Although not the homework part. Lol[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Well thats me for the night. Pushed it and stayed up too late again. Really got to stop doing that. I am saying Good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I know....more photos of our feathered friends. But, the Blue Jays were very active and inquisitive today! I read where the black markings on face, beak and neck actually help Jays distinguish one from another.


----------



## BevSmith

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....more photos of our feathered friends. But, the Blue Jays were very active and inquisitive today! I read where the black markings on face, beak and neck actually help Jays distinguish one from another.
> 
> View attachment 233483



Look at that gorgeous bird! How cool about the markings!


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Roommates, Bev, Linda, Mark? (Moro2bear - sorry I can't remember your name) and anybody else around. I hope you all have a good Monday. Today is the first day that Scooby-doo will be left all day outside with Miley. I hope it all goes well and that there are no issues until I get home.


----------



## katieandiggy

Morning all! [emoji112]
Off to the doctors this morning to sort my heart palpitations out. Probably too much caffeine!!!
Hope everyone has a great day. It’s still freezing here in the East of England but snow slowly melting.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Roommates, Bev, Linda, Mark? (Moro2bear - sorry I can't remember your name) and anybody else around. I hope you all have a good Monday. Today is the first day that Scooby-doo will be left all day outside with Miley. I hope it all goes well and that there are no issues until I get home.



Good morning Carol. I do hope the day goes well for the dogs... and for you. My fingers are crossed. 

We had a little more snow overnight (booooooo!) but nothing serious. Hopefully that really is the lot now!

I have two things I need to do... needless to say they each involve a half our drive in completely opposite directions [emoji849]

Good morning all the rest of you roomies too!  [emoji112]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Carol. I do hope the day goes well for the dogs... and for you. My fingers are crossed.
> 
> We had a little more snow overnight (booooooo!) but nothing serious. Hopefully that really is the lot now!
> 
> I have two things I need to do... needless to say they each involve a half our drive in completely opposite directions [emoji849]
> 
> Good morning all the rest of you roomies too!  [emoji112]


And we thought the snow was over, but it just keeps on coming back.
Good luck on the opposite directions. Isn't that always the case though. Things can never just be simple and easy. If it is too easy then murphy's law steps in and adds just a touch of difficulty.

Enjoy your day though and not chat later again.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all! [emoji112]
> Off to the doctors this morning to sort my heart palpitations out. Probably too much caffeine!!!
> Hope everyone has a great day. It’s still freezing here in the East of England but snow slowly melting.


Oh dear.
My younger sister is also suffered with heart palpitations, she however said that once she started running it went away. Just a thought for you. Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all! [emoji112]
> Off to the doctors this morning to sort my heart palpitations out. Probably too much caffeine!!!
> Hope everyone has a great day. It’s still freezing here in the East of England but snow slowly melting.



Good morning Katie. That doesn’t sound like fun. I had palpitations when my thyroid went berserk years ago. I hope they can sort you out. 

Switching to decaf is advisable! I very rarely drink caffeinated coffee these days. I can tolerate tea, but I have to be careful with coffee


----------



## katieandiggy

Just got back!

I’m having a fasting blood test and ECG on Thursday. Then after that I’ve got to have a 24 hour ECG. 

I think he said is he checking thyroid, cholesterol and bloody sugar. 

Hopefully it’s nothing serious [emoji848]


----------



## Maro2Bear

katieandiggy said:


> Just got back!
> 
> I’m having a fasting blood test and ECG on Thursday. Then after that I’ve got to have a 24 hour ECG.
> 
> I think he said is he checking thyroid, cholesterol and bloody sugar.
> 
> Hopefully it’s nothing serious [emoji848]




Good luck! Fingers crossed for all negative results.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A shrieking American Blue Jay coming in for a controlled landing.... yikes, landing zone occupied, pull up, too late?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A shrieking American Blue Jay coming in for a controlled landing.... yikes, landing zone occupied, pull up, too late?
> 
> View attachment 233499


Love this picture. It is awesome having a camera. Hopefully one day when I have more cash available I will also be able to get one.


----------



## Moozillion

katieandiggy said:


> wow that looks like quite a storm.
> 
> In the UK we do not do well with anything weather wise other than ‘normal’ if there is snow the whole country come to a standstill.
> 
> In fact, the train I get to work each day has a different excuse for why is cancelled/ late for every weather scenario... including.... melting rails, slippery rails, wrong type of rain, sun in the wrong place in the sky to name a few!



“...sun in the wrong place in the sky?”
You’re joking, right?


----------



## Dipa

Hi everyone
howas your day?


----------



## katieandiggy

Moozillion said:


> “...sun in the wrong place in the sky?”
> You’re joking, right?



No apparently the glare was too bad bad drivers couldn’t see properly. It was on the news too. You wouldn’t believe the excuses they come up with.


----------



## Dipa

Cookie

View attachment 233509


----------



## katieandiggy

Dipa said:


> Cookie
> View attachment 233508
> View attachment 233509
> View attachment 233510



Very sweet


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Cookie
> View attachment 233508
> View attachment 233509
> View attachment 233510


Hello Dipa. These are nice pics of Cookie. On these pics he is looking much better !
How was your Sunday ? I have heard you have only the Sunday to recover.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> “...sun in the wrong place in the sky?”
> You’re joking, right?


Hi Bea, nice to see you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love this picture. It is awesome having a camera. Hopefully one day when I have more cash available I will also be able to get one.


Hi Carol. All well ?


----------



## DE42

katieandiggy said:


> Just got back!
> 
> I’m having a fasting blood test and ECG on Thursday. Then after that I’ve got to have a 24 hour ECG.
> 
> I think he said is he checking thyroid, cholesterol and bloody sugar.
> 
> Hopefully it’s nothing serious [emoji848]


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> A shrieking American Blue Jay coming in for a controlled landing.... yikes, landing zone occupied, pull up, too late?
> 
> View attachment 233499


These pics are awesome and the birds beautiful. What colors nature have for her creatures !


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> A shrieking American Blue Jay coming in for a controlled landing.... yikes, landing zone occupied, pull up, too late?
> 
> View attachment 233499


Beautiful. We have two that are set on making a nest in the end of my parents patio and we can't run them off lol


----------



## Bee62

katieandiggy said:


> Just got back!
> 
> I’m having a fasting blood test and ECG on Thursday. Then after that I’ve got to have a 24 hour ECG.
> 
> I think he said is he checking thyroid, cholesterol and bloody sugar.
> 
> Hopefully it’s nothing serious [emoji848]


My fingers are crossed !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Beautiful. We have two that are set on making a nest in the end of my parents patio and we can't run them off lol


Hello Dan. Do you feel better today ? Sending good vibrations in your direction


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hello Dan. Do you feel better today ? Sending good vibrations in your direction


A little. I went back to the eye doctor this morning and he said that my eye is looking much better. He wants me to continue with the steroid eye drops until Wednesday and then discontinue.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> A little. I went back to the eye doctor this morning and he said that my eye is looking much better. He wants me to continue with the steroid eye drops until Wednesday and then discontinue.


I hope your feeling better soon as the doctor said. Your sweet dogs surely enjoy it that you are at home.
Do you have any plans for today ?


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Hello Dipa. These are nice pics of Cookie. On these pics he is looking much better !
> How was your Sunday ? I have heard you have only the Sunday to recover.


Hi
can i know your name?
He is doing good nowadays
My sunday is good
Spendee time with my family and cookie.
It gives relief to my stressful life.


----------



## Dipa

@Bee62 hows your health?
Do you feel better?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> “...sun in the wrong place in the sky?”
> You’re joking, right?


No. It was an unfortunate incident where the very low winter sun was reflecting off a building and onto the indicators that train drivers use to tell whether it was safe to leave the staion. It meant people had to do it and relay a message to the driver which took longer and, as it was rush hour, it ended up causing massive delays.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I have been out and done my driving. Successful trip. Excess paint from son's room returned to the DIY store and a refund ontained and then I go my watch back from repair (it was under warranty so that was free  )

It is still very cold here and the snow own exactly thawing quickly, but at least the roads are clear. I'll post a couple lf photos mysister sent me... the snow is rather worse there!


----------



## JoesMum

Here you go. These photos were taken in Derbyshire’s Peak District this morning


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Here you go. These photos were taken in Derbyshire’s Peak District this morning
> View attachment 233520
> 
> View attachment 233521
> 
> View attachment 233522



Love those stone walls. Perfect snow fences! Very cool  landscape.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Here you go. These photos were taken in Derbyshire’s Peak District this morning
> View attachment 233520
> 
> View attachment 233521
> 
> View attachment 233522



Wow those drifts can be so bad. I’ve seen sheep being pulled out from them before. I’m not sure if they intentionally bury themselves in it but I think they either freeze or suffocate.


----------



## katieandiggy

I’m just off to parents evening. My youngest son is 6 and has autism. He goes to a special school for kids with ASD. He doesn’t really talk. He’s just started horse riding and loves it!!! He’s great with animals very gentle.
Hopefully he has a good report


----------



## Maro2Bear

katieandiggy said:


> Wow those drifts can be so bad. I’ve seen sheep being pulled out from them before. I’m not sure if they intentionally bury themselves in it but I think they either freeze or suffocate.



I lived in the Yorkshire Dales for 5 years and have seen these storms whip across the Dales too. Sheep gather behind the walls to stay out of the blowing wind/snow.... not burying themselves on purpose, but just caught out like that with just the wall as protection. Was on Skye once too during a massive snow storm there....

We here on east coast going to get more snow too..Tuesday through Wednesday.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I lived in the Yorkshire Dales for 5 years and have seen these storms whip across the Dales too. Sheep gather behind the walls to stay out of the blowing wind/snow.... not burying themselves on purpose, but just caught out like that with just the wall as protection. Was on Skye once too during a massive snow storm there....
> 
> We here on east coast going to get more snow too..Tuesday through Wednesday.



Curiosity has me Mark. Menwith Hill Station by any chance? It’s pretty bleak up there. 

I spent my teenage years in Harrogate, had American next door neighbours who we are still in touch with and even ended up helping out with the Station’s Girl Scout troop for a year


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh my goodness. I am so sorry Lena. Are you okay?





Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I'm so very sorry.





katieandiggy said:


> Really sorry to hear that news.





JoesMum said:


> I am so sorry Lena.  Big electronic hugs and deepest sympathies





Moozillion said:


> So sorry to hear this, Lena.[emoji17]
> Big electronic hugs sent your way.[emoji173]️



Thank you, all. [emoji173]️
Now trying to catch up with your news, but I’m afraid I won’t be able to read all the posts before tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, all. [emoji173]️
> Now trying to catch up with your news, but I’m afraid I won’t be able to read all the posts before tomorrow.


I am sure you have far important worries than catching up with the CDR. Take your time. We are here when you need us. More electronic hugs for you [emoji847]


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I hope your feeling better soon as the doctor said. Your sweet dogs surely enjoy it that you are at home.
> Do you have any plans for today ?


School and work. That's all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today I'm going to the mailbox store to see about getting boxes for the two 100,000 prizes, then, as long as I'm breaking my rules about only one trip into town per week, I think I'll break the no fast food rule too and stop at Little Cesar's pizza and pick up a stuffed crust pepperoni pizza to take home.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm going to the mailbox store to see about getting boxes for the two 100,000 prizes, then, as long as I'm breaking my rules about only one trip into town per week, I think I'll break the no fast food rule too and stop at Little Cesar's pizza and pick up a stuffed crust pepperoni pizza to take home.


I miss their jalapeno cheese bread that was my favorite.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I miss their jalapeno cheese bread that was my favorite.


I'm not a fan of jalapeno anything. Don't like the 'hot' stuff. But their crazy bread is pretty good if you can get it fresh.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm going to the mailbox store to see about getting boxes for the two 100,000 prizes, then, as long as I'm breaking my rules about only one trip into town per week, I think I'll break the no fast food rule too and stop at Little Cesar's pizza and pick up a stuffed crust pepperoni pizza to take home.



You’re a moderator. Do you have to ban yourself if you break the rules 

(Sounds like an excellent idea though  )


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> You’re a moderator. Do you have to ban yourself if you break the rules
> 
> (Sounds like an excellent idea though  )


No, I can sneak by and hope no other mod recognizes I've been a bad, bad girl!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> No, I can sneak by and hope no other mod recognizes I've been a bad, bad girl!


Flagging this post lol.


----------



## Moozillion

Dipa said:


> Cookie
> View attachment 233508
> View attachment 233509
> View attachment 233510



BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Hi everyone
> howas your day?


Hi Dipa. We are all good over here. What about you? You okay?


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Cookie
> View attachment 233508
> View attachment 233509
> View attachment 233510


Cookie is a really beautiful little tort.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. All well ?


All good this side Sabine. And you? How are all your animals doing?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A little. I went back to the eye doctor this morning and he said that my eye is looking much better. He wants me to continue with the steroid eye drops until Wednesday and then discontinue.


That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here you go. These photos were taken in Derbyshire’s Peak District this morning
> View attachment 233520
> 
> View attachment 233521
> 
> View attachment 233522


Aaarrrggggghhhhh. I am not seeing photos again. This is so frustrating.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> I’m just off to parents evening. My youngest son is 6 and has autism. He goes to a special school for kids with ASD. He doesn’t really talk. He’s just started horse riding and loves it!!! He’s great with animals very gentle.
> Hopefully he has a good report


Oh Good luck. I am sure he will have a fanstastic report


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I lived in the Yorkshire Dales for 5 years and have seen these storms whip across the Dales too. Sheep gather behind the walls to stay out of the blowing wind/snow.... not burying themselves on purpose, but just caught out like that with just the wall as protection. Was on Skye once too during a massive snow storm there....
> 
> We here on east coast going to get more snow too..Tuesday through Wednesday.


Oh no. You guys must be so over the snow already.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, all. [emoji173]️
> Now trying to catch up with your news, but I’m afraid I won’t be able to read all the posts before tomorrow.


Don't worry about catching up. Catching up on the catch up can be done at a later stage. You just worry about yourself and your family. Big hugs Lena. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Today I'm going to the mailbox store to see about getting boxes for the two 100,000 prizes, then, as long as I'm breaking my rules about only one trip into town per week, I think I'll break the no fast food rule too and stop at Little Cesar's pizza and pick up a stuffed crust pepperoni pizza to take home.


Hmmm Yummy that sounds really delicious.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I miss their jalapeno cheese bread that was my favorite.


Now you guys are just making me hungry.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Flagging this post lol.


Whahaha. You are mean Dan


----------



## Bambam1989

Was trying to get a start on cleaning up my flower beds and realized that I had something watching me. The reptiles are starting to come out so maybe I can officially say it's spring?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Was trying to get a start on cleaning up my flower beds and realized that I had something watching me. The reptiles are starting to come out so maybe I can officially say it's spring?
> View attachment 233538
> View attachment 233539



Reptiles and the great blue hyacinth there on the left. Love the scent!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh no. You guys must be so over the snow already.



Yep.... hopefully the last snow laden storm... the rest, let’s hope thunder showers!


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Hi
> can i know your name?
> He is doing good nowadays
> My sunday is good
> Spendee time with my family and cookie.
> It gives relief to my stressful life.


Oh sorry, I thought you know my name but I am wrong !
My name is Sabine, but Bee is my nick name and I love this nick name too.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> @Bee62 hows your health?
> Do you feel better?


I was not sick Dipa. Do you mean Lena, @Kristoff ?
She had a cough but I am okay.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Here you go. These photos were taken in Derbyshire’s Peak District this morning
> View attachment 233520
> 
> View attachment 233521
> 
> View attachment 233522


A lot of snow !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> School and work. That's all.


That is enough to do


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> All good this side Sabine. And you? How are all your animals doing?


I have a VET appointement tomorrow with one of my cats. I am not sure if he is sick or not. He lost weight and is very calm. A blood work will show if there is something wrong.
Another cat must go to the VET dentist ...


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Cookie is a really beautiful little tort.


Thnx
I am trying to make him more happy..


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> I was not sick Dipa. Do you mean Lena, @Kristoff ?
> She had a cough but I am okay.


I am again confused
Thnx
@Kristoff
How's you?


----------



## Dipa

His weight is 96 grams
And length is 3 inches
Is it okay?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We are on the way home on the train. The snow appears to have eased and hopefully isn’t too bad.
> 
> It is :censored: freezing!
> 
> Today we have been to Clapham South Deep Shelter - One of 8 built during the second world war to accommodate Londoners sheltering from Nazi air attacks.
> 
> It could sleep 8000 people at full capacity. It was never an underground station although one of its entrances is from the Northern Line.
> 
> After the war it was used as a “hotel” for people visiting the 1951 Festival of Britain, for accommodation for the first Caribbean immigrants and for accommodation for troops for King George VI funeral and the subsequent coronation of the current Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> Then it was turned into document archives which is what saved it.
> View attachment 233282
> 
> View attachment 233283
> 
> View attachment 233284
> 
> 
> It’s 180 steps down (and up) - around 70ft/20 metres below ground.



If we get many more roommates in the CDR, we might think about bunk beds. 
Good morning, all!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> So sorry for your loss.



Thank you, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> wow that looks like quite a storm.
> 
> In the UK we do not do well with anything weather wise other than ‘normal’ if there is snow the whole country come to a standstill.
> 
> In fact, the train I get to work each day has a different excuse for why is cancelled/ late for every weather scenario... including.... melting rails, slippery rails, wrong type of rain, sun in the wrong place in the sky to name a few!



Melting rails! It must be scorching hot sometimes!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lena. My deepest condolences.



Thank you, Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Head to butt: Let us sleep !!!
> View attachment 233412



That “smile” is priceless!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Just found that: Try not to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4623693960986960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4623693960986960



Does she do it again and again?  
Crazy human, you won’t turn into a turtle, no matter how many times you try! (Disclaimer: *Not* speaking from experience.  )


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Katie. That doesn’t sound like fun. I had palpitations when my thyroid went berserk years ago. I hope they can sort you out.
> 
> Switching to decaf is advisable! I very rarely drink caffeinated coffee these days. I can tolerate tea, but I have to be careful with coffee



Ah! That’s why the coffee you’d leave for us on Montgomery tasted strange? 
Good luck at the doctors, Katie!


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> Cookie
> View attachment 233508
> View attachment 233509
> View attachment 233510



Aw! Nice to see him — outdoors too!


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> I’m just off to parents evening. My youngest son is 6 and has autism. He goes to a special school for kids with ASD. He doesn’t really talk. He’s just started horse riding and loves it!!! He’s great with animals very gentle.
> Hopefully he has a good report



Good luck. I taught English briefly to some children with autism at a school for gifted kids. For some it took a while to even learn to smile, but what brilliant inner worlds they have once you’re allowed a glimpse in!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Was trying to get a start on cleaning up my flower beds and realized that I had something watching me. The reptiles are starting to come out so maybe I can officially say it's spring?
> View attachment 233538
> View attachment 233539



Cute! I was distracted by the beautiful hyacinth in the first picture.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I have a VET appointement tomorrow with one of my cats. I am not sure if he is sick or not. He lost weight and is very calm. A blood work will show if there is something wrong.
> Another cat must go to the VET dentist ...



Good luck, Bee! Hope both cats are better soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I have a VET appointement tomorrow with one of my cats. I am not sure if he is sick or not. He lost weight and is very calm. A blood work will show if there is something wrong.
> Another cat must go to the VET dentist ...



Somehow I can’t imagine that any cat likes dental treatment... or the vet. There are a lot of sharp bits on cats!

I hope the one losing weight is OK. That’s worrying


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Ah! That’s why the coffee you’d leave for us on Montgomery tasted strange?
> Good luck at the doctors, Katie!



I keep fully caffeinated in still - for friends and the occasional treat


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

The snow has melted! Yipppeeeeeee!!!!!

There are rumours of more at Easter. Boooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

I have a governor meeting tonight, so I must be good and finish reading the papers. I shall pop in for relief!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
My aunt had pancreatic cancer, which progressed rapidly despite treatment. Unfortunately, I hadn’t seen her for some 20 years. The breakup of the Soviet Union left many large families shattered into small units dispersed across the former territories, and many still cannot afford to travel to see each other. My mom did go to Russia’s Krasnoyarsk and could look after her sister in the last days. I think this kind of closure is very important. 
I’m back to my routine now. Woke up this morning to the roofs, trees, and walkways powered by snow.  We’re going to Prague next week.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> My aunt had pancreatic cancer, which progressed rapidly despite treatment. Unfortunately, I hadn’t seen her for some 20 years. The breakup of the Soviet Union left many large families shattered into small units dispersed across the former territories, and many still cannot afford to travel to see each other. My mom did go to Russia’s Krasnoyarsk and could look after her sister in the last days. I think this kind of closure is very important.
> I’m back to my routine now. Woke up this morning to the roofs, trees, and walkways powered by snow.  We’re going to Prague next week.



Pancreatic cancer is one of the nastier ones. I have two friends who lost parents to it 

Prague sounds interesting, but cold at this time of year. I look forward to postcards


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Pancreatic cancer is one of the nastier ones. I have two friends who lost parents to it
> 
> Prague sounds interesting, but cold at this time of year. I look forward to postcards



I’ll make sure to share the postcards 
Good luck with your reading material and the meeting, Linda!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> My aunt had pancreatic cancer, which progressed rapidly despite treatment. Unfortunately, I hadn’t seen her for some 20 years. The breakup of the Soviet Union left many large families shattered into small units dispersed across the former territories, and many still cannot afford to travel to see each other. My mom did go to Russia’s Krasnoyarsk and could look after her sister in the last days. I think this kind of closure is very important.
> I’m back to my routine now. Woke up this morning to the roofs, trees, and walkways powered by snow.  We’re going to Prague next week.




Enjoy Prague! Budapest and Prague two of my most favorite Euro cities to explore by foot! Enjoy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

....First day of Astronomical Spring...but look at this forecast. I better go dig out the snow shovels that I cleverly put away a few weeks back..

For those needing some geo hints, top of pix is Pennsylvania...then clockwise we have Dover and Lewis Delaware, then moving east southeast we have Salisbury and Cambridge on Maryland’s Eastern Shore, then across the Chesapeake Bsy to Annapolis Maryland, Washington DC of course, then a lot of Virginia....and finally Elkins and Blue Grass and Petersburg West Virginia.


----------



## Dipa




----------



## Dipa

Kristoff said:


> Aw! Nice to see him — outdoors too!


YEAH
he loves it


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> My aunt had pancreatic cancer, which progressed rapidly despite treatment. Unfortunately, I hadn’t seen her for some 20 years. The breakup of the Soviet Union left many large families shattered into small units dispersed across the former territories, and many still cannot afford to travel to see each other. My mom did go to Russia’s Krasnoyarsk and could look after her sister in the last days. I think this kind of closure is very important.
> I’m back to my routine now. Woke up this morning to the roofs, trees, and walkways powered by snow.  We’re going to Prague next week.


So sorry about your aunt and about the family being so scattered. HOW WONDERFUL that your mom could be with her sister at the end!
BIG HUG!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Dipa said:


> View attachment 233579


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, gang!
My work is keeping me very busy this week, so I may just be popping in and out a bit.
Jacques goes back for her checkup with the vet today: hopefully it's the LAST one and she'll get a clean bill of health!!!
Not see you all later!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have a VET appointement tomorrow with one of my cats. I am not sure if he is sick or not. He lost weight and is very calm. A blood work will show if there is something wrong.
> Another cat must go to the VET dentist ...


Oh dear. I hope it is nothing serious for your cat. And no-one likes going to the dentist - Your poor kitty. At least it will come home with clean teeth (all the better to eat the mice with!!)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If we get many more roommates in the CDR, we might think about bunk beds.
> Good morning, all!


Good Afternoon Linda.

I hope all is well on your end.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> My aunt had pancreatic cancer, which progressed rapidly despite treatment. Unfortunately, I hadn’t seen her for some 20 years. The breakup of the Soviet Union left many large families shattered into small units dispersed across the former territories, and many still cannot afford to travel to see each other. My mom did go to Russia’s Krasnoyarsk and could look after her sister in the last days. I think this kind of closure is very important.
> I’m back to my routine now. Woke up this morning to the roofs, trees, and walkways powered by snow.  We’re going to Prague next week.


Glad to see you are back Lena. Yes it is important to have closure and so good that your Mom was able to go and look after her sister for the last few days.
You should make a snow cake and sprinkle some of the powdered snow on top for the iceing!!!


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> View attachment 233579


Looks like Jacques is giving other torts ballerina lessons.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, gang!
> My work is keeping me very busy this week, so I may just be popping in and out a bit.
> Jacques goes back for her checkup with the vet today: hopefully it's the LAST one and she'll get a clean bill of health!!!
> Not see you all later!


Holding thumbs for Jacques. I also see that she is giving balley lessons to other torts. Maybe they should all put on a Turtle Lake balley show?


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon All roommates.

I have been busy with work all day. Had a few minutes to pop in now, to see how everyone is doing, but I don't see much activity. Looks like our daily lives are slowly creeping in and taking over again.

Anyway, not chat again later after all my chores are done.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, gang!
> My work is keeping me very busy this week, so I may just be popping in and out a bit.
> Jacques goes back for her checkup with the vet today: hopefully it's the LAST one and she'll get a clean bill of health!!!
> Not see you all later!



Hi Bea! Keeping fingers crossed for Jacques [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I hope it is nothing serious for your cat. And no-one likes going to the dentist - Your poor kitty. At least it will come home with clean teeth (all the better to eat the mice with!!)



Not no one. Daughter *loves* going to the dentist (so far): She needs to keep her mouth open for a moment, which she barely closes anyway, and they give her a toy for that! 
Hi Carol! Loved your pictures of Scooby-doo. Was it yesterday that he had to stay without human supervision for the first time?


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> His weight is 96 grams
> And length is 3 inches
> Is it okay?
> View attachment 233569


It is okay, I think, although we don`t know how old he is.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bea! Keeping fingers crossed for Jacques [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you, Lena!

She has been acting so COMPLETELY normal and eating SO well, that I am confident we'll get a good checkup!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Bee! Hope both cats are better soon.


Thank you Lena.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Somehow I can’t imagine that any cat likes dental treatment... or the vet. There are a lot of sharp bits on cats!
> 
> I hope the one losing weight is OK. That’s worrying


Thank you Linda. The one who has lost weight is 13 years old. At this age it is possible that there are kidney or liver problems or something else, but I hope that it is not, because he is my "baby". His name is Monty. 
I raised him without a cat mommy with my hands in 2005.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. The one who has lost weight is 13 years old. At this age it is possible that there are kidney or liver problems or something else, but I hope that it is not, because he is my "baby". His name is Monty.
> I raised him without a cat mommy with my hands in 2005.



Do let us know what the vet says. 
Bea also has Monty.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> View attachment 233579


That is cute ! Thank you for the pic and good afternoon Dipa.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Do let us know what the vet says.
> Bea also has Monty.


I know !


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate it when my animals get sick enough to have to go to the vet. Hope it all turns out ok for your kitty.


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> That is cute ! Thank you for the pic and good afternoon Dipa.


Welcome
Its a night now..
Have a good day


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when my animals get sick enough to have to go to the vet. Hope it all turns out ok for your kitty.


I hate this too! Thank you Yvonne.
I was with Monty by the VET but she hasn`t found something yet. She took blood and the result she will get Saturday.
So I have to wait until Saturday too.
Unfortunately Monty has a little bit asthma because of a respiration infect that got chronic, but that causes no problems yet.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Welcome
> Its a night now..
> Have a good day


Ohhh, sorry. These damned time zones...
For all my next posts: I only say "hello" to everyone. Hello will always fit .....


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, I've changed my greeting too. I got tired of being corrected all the time. I don't know why your greeting just can't be acknowledged as is without the correction to time zone.


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings, all! I’m in a good place right now...


----------



## Bee62

It is really quiet here this evening ( for me it`s evening ).
Where are Linda, Bea, Carol, and Dan and Kathy and Mark ?
I miss Laura too. I hope you are with us but not posting. How are you my friend ? @Laura1412 How is Clyde and Elvis and Sid ?
Greetings to Grandpa turtle too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 Thinking of you drinking a Bud. I hope you are well.
Hey Cowboy how things are ? How are you doing @Cowboy_Ken ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

More info to discuss...looks like our Scandinavian friends are all VERY HAPPY! , with us Yanks and Brits trailing.....
Secrets to happiness?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> More info to discuss...looks like our Scandinavian friends are all VERY HAPPY! , with us Yanks and Brits trailing.....
> Secrets to happiness?
> 
> View attachment 233578


Booooo ! Germany is only the 15th range !
What makes people so unhappy in this / my country ? I don`t know and nobody asked me if I am unhappy or not !
And the Americans are even more unhappier?? ! Booooooo ! Most unhappy people seems to live in the UK. LOL !
Is it the weather that makes them unhappy ?? Or what ?
I think this survey is manipulated and false... Booooooooooooooooo !
I am as happy as Lena !  Boooooooo !

Btw: When I move to Finland will I be more happy ???? That could be deadly for me .....


----------



## Bee62

Booo ! Leading a monologue with myself ! Sniffff .......
So I will tell myself that I will go to bed ....
Ah, you want to go to bed ? A good decision. Good night.
Good night Sabine, count sheep and sleep well.
Not to see or write you the other day again me hopes.
Good night.....


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> It is really quiet here this evening ( for me it`s evening ).
> Where are Linda, Bea, Carol, and Dan and Kathy and Mark ?
> I miss Laura too. I hope you are with us but not posting. How are you my friend ? @Laura1412 How is Clyde and Elvis and Sid ?
> Greetings to Grandpa turtle too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 Thinking of you drinking a Bud. I hope you are well.
> Hey Cowboy how things are ? How are you doing @Cowboy_Ken ?


Hi, Bee!
I was busy with work much of the day. Then at 3:00 I had to drive Jacques to her check up appointment with the vet in New Orleans, which is a 45 minute drive. Their office was SUPER BUSY: ahead of me in the waiting room were an African Grey parrot, 3 ferrets, a bearded dragon and others. I waited from 4:00 to 5:30 before they even put us in a room. But I could hear how busy they were. Jacques got a clean bill of health!!!!!! He feels she is fully recovered from her pneumonia!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
Unfortunately she has developed a white patch on her front leg, which he says is very odd and he wants us to keep an eye on it. 
I just got home about 15 min ago and am exhausted. 
May go to bed early. 
But I"m so glad to get the OFFICIAL word that Jacques is recovered!!! Now I can start using "tough love" to get her to eat other things besides salmon!!!!


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> It is okay, I think, although we don`t know how old he is.


I also dont know the age but according to its length...


----------



## Dipa

its 


Bee62 said:


> Ohhh, sorry. These damned time zones...
> For all my next posts: I only say "hello" to everyone. Hello will always fit .....


Its ok
i like that
you can always greet as per your time zone, i actually love it


----------



## katieandiggy

Morning all, it’s a bright frosty morning here in the East of England 
I’m off to work! 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when my animals get sick enough to have to go to the vet. Hope it all turns out ok for your kitty.


Same with children. The worst thing for a mom/dad, no matter what species the "child" is.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It is really quiet here this evening ( for me it`s evening ).
> Where are Linda, Bea, Carol, and Dan and Kathy and Mark ?
> I miss Laura too. I hope you are with us but not posting. How are you my friend ? @Laura1412 How is Clyde and Elvis and Sid ?
> Greetings to Grandpa turtle too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 Thinking of you drinking a Bud. I hope you are well.
> Hey Cowboy how things are ? How are you doing @Cowboy_Ken ?


Sorry, I'm an "early to bed" person  Have to get up at 6 am every morning, and by the time it's 9 pm, I miss my bed too much...


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> It is really quiet here this evening ( for me it`s evening ).
> Where are Linda, Bea, Carol, and Dan and Kathy and Mark ?
> I miss Laura too. I hope you are with us but not posting. How are you my friend ? @Laura1412 How is Clyde and Elvis and Sid ?
> Greetings to Grandpa turtle too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 Thinking of you drinking a Bud. I hope you are well.
> Hey Cowboy how things are ? How are you doing @Cowboy_Ken ?



I’m still here Sabine pippin in now and again I’m ok so is Clyde Elvis n sod now lives with my brother as it was too much for me to maintain everything I hope U are well 2 my friend x


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> More info to discuss...looks like our Scandinavian friends are all VERY HAPPY! , with us Yanks and Brits trailing.....
> Secrets to happiness?
> 
> View attachment 233578


Snaps?


I must have mentioned it before, Denmark was number 1, but we haven't had that special _day_ of summer in the past couple of years.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> I was busy with work much of the day. Then at 3:00 I had to drive Jacques to her check up appointment with the vet in New Orleans, which is a 45 minute drive. Their office was SUPER BUSY: ahead of me in the waiting room were an African Grey parrot, 3 ferrets, a bearded dragon and others. I waited from 4:00 to 5:30 before they even put us in a room. But I could hear how busy they were. Jacques got a clean bill of health!!!!!! He feels she is fully recovered from her pneumonia!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> Unfortunately she has developed a white patch on her front leg, which he says is very odd and he wants us to keep an eye on it.
> I just got home about 15 min ago and am exhausted.
> May go to bed early.
> But I"m so glad to get the OFFICIAL word that Jacques is recovered!!! Now I can start using "tough love" to get her to eat other things besides salmon!!!!


So happy Jacques is fully recovered now!!!! That's right, starve her -- maybe she'll eat those naughty shrimp!   
Hope the white patch is nothing serious, but it's good he'll be keeping an eye on it. Sounds like you have the best vet for our little diva.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> It is really quiet here this evening ( for me it`s evening ).
> Where are Linda, Bea, Carol, and Dan and Kathy and Mark ?
> I miss Laura too. I hope you are with us but not posting. How are you my friend ? @Laura1412 How is Clyde and Elvis and Sid ?
> Greetings to Grandpa turtle too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 Thinking of you drinking a Bud. I hope you are well.
> Hey Cowboy how things are ? How are you doing @Cowboy_Ken ?



Sorry. I got bogged down in paperwork. The meeting took a lot of preparation and then didn’t start until 5pm and ..., finished at 7.30pm 

Today needs a little catch up on things I should have got done yesterday, but I will be around more!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning*, roommates! (*greeting may vary depending on your time zone) 
I had a quick bit of work to finish; done now. Have a meeting at the Roskilde Kommune (municipality) tomorrow; might end up taking some pictures for them.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> I was busy with work much of the day. Then at 3:00 I had to drive Jacques to her check up appointment with the vet in New Orleans, which is a 45 minute drive. Their office was SUPER BUSY: ahead of me in the waiting room were an African Grey parrot, 3 ferrets, a bearded dragon and others. I waited from 4:00 to 5:30 before they even put us in a room. But I could hear how busy they were. Jacques got a clean bill of health!!!!!! He feels she is fully recovered from her pneumonia!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> Unfortunately she has developed a white patch on her front leg, which he says is very odd and he wants us to keep an eye on it.
> I just got home about 15 min ago and am exhausted.
> May go to bed early.
> But I"m so glad to get the OFFICIAL word that Jacques is recovered!!! Now I can start using "tough love" to get her to eat other things besides salmon!!!!



I am so relieved and happy to hear this


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone (John’s greeting solves a lot of problems)

I have cleaning and ironing to catch up with this morning. Boooooo!

But the sun is out. Hooooraaaaayyyyyy! So a walk is on the cards too


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not no one. Daughter *loves* going to the dentist (so far): She needs to keep her mouth open for a moment, which she barely closes anyway, and they give her a toy for that!
> Hi Carol! Loved your pictures of Scooby-doo. Was it yesterday that he had to stay without human supervision for the first time?


I forgot that our domestic would be there on monday. But yesterday (Tuesday) he did have no human supervision and passed with flying colours. Your daughter is one in a million and I hope her dentist visits are always fun for her.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. The one who has lost weight is 13 years old. At this age it is possible that there are kidney or liver problems or something else, but I hope that it is not, because he is my "baby". His name is Monty.
> I raised him without a cat mommy with my hands in 2005.


Oh shame. So he is extra special to you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Greetings, all! I’m in a good place right now...
> View attachment 233620


Lol. Did you get any good wine?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I forgot that our domestic would be there on monday. But yesterday (Tuesday) he did have no human supervision and passed with flying colours. Your daughter is one in a million and I hope her dentist visits are always fun for her.


Glad Scooby-doo did so well! How's Bella now? Is she still cautious? Your boys must be so happy to have another dog.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is really quiet here this evening ( for me it`s evening ).
> Where are Linda, Bea, Carol, and Dan and Kathy and Mark ?
> I miss Laura too. I hope you are with us but not posting. How are you my friend ? @Laura1412 How is Clyde and Elvis and Sid ?
> Greetings to Grandpa turtle too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 Thinking of you drinking a Bud. I hope you are well.
> Hey Cowboy how things are ? How are you doing @Cowboy_Ken ?


Hi Bee
Sorry I got myself a new toy and was playing with it.[emoji1] [emoji1] lets see if you guys can figure out what the toy is?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Did you get any good wine?


It's a shop that's literally -- dangerously -- next door. Husband and I try not to go in very often. I only get coffee there or chocolate, and husband occasionally buys some fancy port or God knows what.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> More info to discuss...looks like our Scandinavian friends are all VERY HAPPY! , with us Yanks and Brits trailing.....
> Secrets to happiness?
> 
> View attachment 233578


Yip they were talking about it on the radio yesterday. South Africa is very very far down on the list.[emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hi Bee
> Sorry I got myself a new toy and was playing with it.[emoji1] [emoji1] lets see if you guys can figure out what the toy is?
> View attachment 233675


Um, _Find the Tortoise_ puzzle??


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Booo ! Leading a monologue with myself ! Sniffff .......
> So I will tell myself that I will go to bed ....
> Ah, you want to go to bed ? A good decision. Good night.
> Good night Sabine, count sheep and sleep well.
> Not to see or write you the other day again me hopes.
> Good night.....


Sorry I missed you. I have had quite a few conversations with myself. Nothing wrong with it. They can even be good conversations.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> I was busy with work much of the day. Then at 3:00 I had to drive Jacques to her check up appointment with the vet in New Orleans, which is a 45 minute drive. Their office was SUPER BUSY: ahead of me in the waiting room were an African Grey parrot, 3 ferrets, a bearded dragon and others. I waited from 4:00 to 5:30 before they even put us in a room. But I could hear how busy they were. Jacques got a clean bill of health!!!!!! He feels she is fully recovered from her pneumonia!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> Unfortunately she has developed a white patch on her front leg, which he says is very odd and he wants us to keep an eye on it.
> I just got home about 15 min ago and am exhausted.
> May go to bed early.
> But I"m so glad to get the OFFICIAL word that Jacques is recovered!!! Now I can start using "tough love" to get her to eat other things besides salmon!!!!


Yayyyyy. That is really awesome news. Well done Bea and Jascques.


----------



## JoesMum

Video time...

You have to excuse the film quality as I don’t have recording equipment for my nest box camera, so I am filming this from the tv screen using my phone. 

The female builds the nest, but the male is about. I can tell them apart now. His colours are much sharper and he is slightly smaller. Her breast is more “smudged”

First up 18 March - the male comes in and then is replaced by the female who does some of her regular woodpecking





And this is a week before - 11 March - the female up in the top left pecking and pecking. She does this a lot.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all, it’s a bright frosty morning here in the East of England
> I’m off to work!
> Have a good day everyone.


Good Morning Katie
It is a public holiday here for us. So yayyyyy a day off.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Same with children. The worst thing for a mom/dad, no matter what species the "child" is.


Totally agree.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning*, roommates! (*greeting may vary depending on your time zone)
> I had a quick bit of work to finish; done now. Have a meeting at the Roskilde Kommune (municipality) tomorrow; might end up taking some pictures for them.


Ooohh sounds good re the pictures. Good luck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> I was busy with work much of the day. Then at 3:00 I had to drive Jacques to her check up appointment with the vet in New Orleans, which is a 45 minute drive. Their office was SUPER BUSY: ahead of me in the waiting room were an African Grey parrot, 3 ferrets, a bearded dragon and others. I waited from 4:00 to 5:30 before they even put us in a room. But I could hear how busy they were. Jacques got a clean bill of health!!!!!! He feels she is fully recovered from her pneumonia!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> Unfortunately she has developed a white patch on her front leg, which he says is very odd and he wants us to keep an eye on it.
> I just got home about 15 min ago and am exhausted.
> May go to bed early.
> But I"m so glad to get the OFFICIAL word that Jacques is recovered!!! Now I can start using "tough love" to get her to eat other things besides salmon!!!!



Good news on Jacques!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Video time...
> 
> You have to excuse the film quality as I don’t have recording equipment for my nest box camera, so I am filming this from the tv screen using my phone.
> 
> The female builds the nest, but the male is about. I can tell them apart now. His colours are much sharper and he is slightly smaller. Her breast is more “smudged”
> 
> First up 18 March - the male comes in and then is replaced by the female who does some of her regular woodpecking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a week before - 11 March - the female up in the top left pecking and pecking. She does this a lot.


Wow, they've made some progress with that nest. Fingers crossed that we'll see some chicks in a bit


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Glad Scooby-doo did so well! How's Bella now? Is she still cautious? Your boys must be so happy to have another dog.


Jarrod is very happy. Bella is still cautious but I can see that it is getting better. Hows your snow tortiose?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It's a shop that's literally -- dangerously -- next door. Husband and I try not to go in very often. I only get coffee there or chocolate, and husband occasionally buys some fancy port or God knows what.


Whahaha that does sound very dangerous.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Jarrod is very happy. Bella is still cautious but I can see that it is getting better. Hows your snow tortiose?



Meet Scooby. 

This is my friend Sarah’s dog who came from a rescue before Christmas. It’s a popular name


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Um, _Find the Tortoise_ puzzle??


Lol. The tortoise is right at the back by the pot plant. Burrowed in. And no that is not the toy.[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Jarrod is very happy. Bella is still cautious but I can see that it is getting better. Hows your snow tortiose?


Any mention of "snow" sends chills down my spine  Oh, snow tortoise? Well -- nothing good can last forever, right?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Video time...
> 
> You have to excuse the film quality as I don’t have recording equipment for my nest box camera, so I am filming this from the tv screen using my phone.
> 
> The female builds the nest, but the male is about. I can tell them apart now. His colours are much sharper and he is slightly smaller. Her breast is more “smudged”
> 
> First up 18 March - the male comes in and then is replaced by the female who does some of her regular woodpecking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a week before - 11 March - the female up in the top left pecking and pecking. She does this a lot.




Looks like and sounds like your birdies are doing some home repair before they lay eggs and raise the family.

What king of NestBoxCam are you using? I guess it’s close enough to run power and video to your TV?

Thanks for uploading..


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Meet Scooby.
> 
> This is my friend Sarah’s dog who came from a rescue before Christmas. It’s a popular name
> View attachment 233676


The cutest Christmas present!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Video time...
> 
> You have to excuse the film quality as I don’t have recording equipment for my nest box camera, so I am filming this from the tv screen using my phone.
> 
> The female builds the nest, but the male is about. I can tell them apart now. His colours are much sharper and he is slightly smaller. Her breast is more “smudged”
> 
> First up 18 March - the male comes in and then is replaced by the female who does some of her regular woodpecking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a week before - 11 March - the female up in the top left pecking and pecking. She does this a lot.


That was so awesome to watch. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wow, they've made some progress with that nest. Fingers crossed that we'll see some chicks in a bit


Ditto.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Meet Scooby.
> 
> This is my friend Sarah’s dog who came from a rescue before Christmas. It’s a popular name
> View attachment 233676


So it seems. Scooby looks like a really nice dog. Very Christmassy too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Any mention of "snow" sends chills down my spine  Oh, snow tortoise? Well -- nothing good can last forever, right?


Not unless you make a mould of it. Whahaha. I am sure he will be back next winter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all..

As predicted the Northeast here in USofA hit with a lingering one two punch of snow, sleet, hail, and freezing rain. Many areas received up to 6-8 inches or so... started off as rain, then freezing rain, hail, full time snow. Today, WED, the real snow is to move in since temperatures are all below freezing. Soooo, all schools are closed, US Government and local State government all closed.




Good day to fill up the feeders and snap some bird activity.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Not unless you make a mould of it. Whahaha. I am sure he will be back next winter.


"Next winter" -- precisely. Words of wisdom. Did you hear it, Danish weather? *Next winter*! 
(I still see a bit of snow in the forecast for next week  )


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like and sounds like your birdies are doing some home repair before they lay eggs and raise the family.
> 
> What king of NestBoxCam are you using? I guess it’s close enough to run power and video to your TV?
> 
> Thanks for uploading..



The camera came built into the box so I can’t tell you what make it is. It is mains powered. We have it plugged into a socket in the garage. There is a wireless transmitter connected to it which is picked up by a receiver plugged into the tv.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all..
> 
> As predicted the Northeast here in USofA hit with a lingering one two punch of snow, sleet, hail, and freezing rain. Many areas received up to 6-8 inches or so... started off as rain, then freezing rain, hail, full time snow. Today, WED, the real snow is to move in since temperatures are all below freezing. Soooo, all schools are closed, US Government and local State government all closed.
> 
> View attachment 233677
> 
> 
> Good day to fill up the feeders and snap some bird activity.


And build a snow tortoise  Stay warm, Mark!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The camera came built into the box so I can’t tell you what make it is. It is mains powered. We have it plugged into a socket in the garage. There is a wireless transmitter connected to it which is picked up by a receiver plugged into the tv.
> View attachment 233678



Wow, that was fast. Interesting shape to that nest box. I see it’s manufactured by GardeNature - the trick is having a good location, close to mains power and within WiFi range. Thanks!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> And build a snow tortoise  Stay warm, Mark!




I’ll have to build something..


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, that was fast. Interesting shape to that nest box. I see it’s manufactured by GardeNature - the trick is having a good location, close to mains power and within WiFi range. Thanks!


Yes the box is GardenNature, but the camera isn’t made by them. 

It’s not internet connected. The transmitter transmits to a receiver connected to your tv/computer/recording device

The transmitter and receiver need to be in range of each other, and mains power is needed both ends, but no wifi is needed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a link to an Eagle Cam in Pennsylvania.... the poor mother bird is huddled on eggs


http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/BaldEagles/Pages/BaldEagleCamera2.aspx

Here is a link to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern shore... they have both an Eagle nd Osprey cm operating... you can see and hear the snow pelting the osprey nesting platform


https://www.friendsofblackwater.org/camhtm.html

Lastly, here is a nesting Eagle sitting in downtown DC... mother eagle sitting there on chicks


http://www.eaglecam.org/


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Yes the box is GardenNature, but the camera isn’t made by them.
> 
> It’s not internet connected. The transmitter transmits to a receiver connected to your tv/computer/recording device
> 
> The transmitter and receiver need to be in range of each other, and mains power is needed both ends, but no wifi is needed.



Thanks!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> "Next winter" -- precisely. Words of wisdom. Did you hear it, Danish weather? *Next winter*!
> (I still see a bit of snow in the forecast for next week  )


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a link to an Eagle Cam in Pennsylvania.... the poor mother bird is huddled on eggs
> 
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/BaldEagles/Pages/BaldEagleCamera2.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern shore... they have both an Eagle nd Osprey cm operating... you can see and hear the snow pelting the osprey nesting platform
> 
> 
> https://www.friendsofblackwater.org/camhtm.html
> 
> Lastly, here is a nesting Eagle sitting in downtown DC... mother eagle sitting there on chicks
> 
> 
> http://www.eaglecam.org/


Ooh. Cant look now but as soon as I can, I am going to look. Love this sort of stuff.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Ooh. Cant look now but as soon as I can, I am going to look. Love this sort of stuff.



Here’s a snap of the Pennsylvania Game Commission camera focused on the Eagle nest in full snow, there are other snaps when the Eagle got up and moved about, could see the eggs.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a link to an Eagle Cam in Pennsylvania.... the poor mother bird is huddled on eggs
> 
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/BaldEagles/Pages/BaldEagleCamera2.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern shore... they have both an Eagle nd Osprey cm operating... you can see and hear the snow pelting the osprey nesting platform
> 
> 
> https://www.friendsofblackwater.org/camhtm.html
> 
> Lastly, here is a nesting Eagle sitting in downtown DC... mother eagle sitting there on chicks
> 
> 
> http://www.eaglecam.org/



This is so cool! One doesn’t need zoos anymore, except for conservation purposes. I wonder if there’s something like that for tortoises. Not that the images could be very exciting — pretending to be a rock, pretending to be a rock, pretending to be a rock, vanished...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a snap of the Pennsylvania Game Commission camera focused on the Eagle nest in full snow, there are other snaps when the Eagle got up and moved about, could see the eggs.
> 
> View attachment 233679



Poor thing. I wish she could dial the housekeeping to have all that snow cleared.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a link to an Eagle Cam in Pennsylvania.... the poor mother bird is huddled on eggs
> 
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/BaldEagles/Pages/BaldEagleCamera2.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern shore... they have both an Eagle nd Osprey cm operating... you can see and hear the snow pelting the osprey nesting platform
> 
> 
> https://www.friendsofblackwater.org/camhtm.html
> 
> Lastly, here is a nesting Eagle sitting in downtown DC... mother eagle sitting there on chicks
> 
> 
> http://www.eaglecam.org/



That’s determined parenting in the snow!

This is the feed for Sheffield Cathedral’s Peregrine Falcons. They’re around the platform (I saw then just now), but they’re not nesting yet
http://peregrine.group.shef.ac.uk/


----------



## Maro2Bear

More snow expected here today.....much higher accumulations just a bit west and north of our place here west of Annapolis Maryland.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s determined parenting in the snow!
> 
> This is the feed for Sheffield Cathedral’s Peregrine Falcons. They’re around the platform (I saw then just now), but they’re not nesting yet
> http://peregrine.group.shef.ac.uk/




If you would like to really see an active bird feeder, here’s one in upstate New York, sponsored by Cornell University.
It’s full of activity. Peregrines have a great city view!

*Cornell Lab Bird Cam* - http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/40/Cornell_Lab_FeederWatch_Cam/


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Video time...
> 
> You have to excuse the film quality as I don’t have recording equipment for my nest box camera, so I am filming this from the tv screen using my phone.
> 
> The female builds the nest, but the male is about. I can tell them apart now. His colours are much sharper and he is slightly smaller. Her breast is more “smudged”
> 
> First up 18 March - the male comes in and then is replaced by the female who does some of her regular woodpecking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a week before - 11 March - the female up in the top left pecking and pecking. She does this a lot.



How lovely!!!! What a treat to see!
Thank you!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a link to an Eagle Cam in Pennsylvania.... the poor mother bird is huddled on eggs
> 
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/BaldEagles/Pages/BaldEagleCamera2.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern shore... they have both an Eagle nd Osprey cm operating... you can see and hear the snow pelting the osprey nesting platform
> 
> 
> https://www.friendsofblackwater.org/camhtm.html
> 
> Lastly, here is a nesting Eagle sitting in downtown DC... mother eagle sitting there on chicks
> 
> 
> http://www.eaglecam.org/


One never thinks about the poor wild animals in that awful weather.. Poor things!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> I was busy with work much of the day. Then at 3:00 I had to drive Jacques to her check up appointment with the vet in New Orleans, which is a 45 minute drive. Their office was SUPER BUSY: ahead of me in the waiting room were an African Grey parrot, 3 ferrets, a bearded dragon and others. I waited from 4:00 to 5:30 before they even put us in a room. But I could hear how busy they were. Jacques got a clean bill of health!!!!!! He feels she is fully recovered from her pneumonia!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> Unfortunately she has developed a white patch on her front leg, which he says is very odd and he wants us to keep an eye on it.
> I just got home about 15 min ago and am exhausted.
> May go to bed early.
> But I"m so glad to get the OFFICIAL word that Jacques is recovered!!! Now I can start using "tough love" to get her to eat other things besides salmon!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Well done little girl, Jaques and very well done mommy Bea ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy again for you both.
The white patch on her leg you must observe. Unfortunately antibiotics are known to depresse the own immune system. After a treatment with antibiotics sometimes some weird fungus can develop.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> I also dont know the age but according to its length...


I am not familiar with the growth of star tortoises. You should ask @Tom 
He has a lot of experience with star tortoises and how big they should be at a certain age.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> its
> 
> Its ok
> i like that
> you can always greet as per your time zone, i actually love it


Thank you Dipa. It makes it easier for me.


----------



## Bee62

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all, it’s a bright frosty morning here in the East of England
> I’m off to work!
> Have a good day everyone.


Hi Katie. Stay warm on this frosty morning. Are you feeling better today ? Do you have any results from the doctor ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sorry, I'm an "early to bed" person  Have to get up at 6 am every morning, and by the time it's 9 pm, I miss my bed too much...


I can understand you well Lena. I am a night owl because I must not get up early. 
Nice to see you at daytime my dear friend.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I’m still here Sabine pippin in now and again I’m ok so is Clyde Elvis n sod now lives with my brother as it was too much for me to maintain everything I hope U are well 2 my friend x


Hello Laura my friend. I hoped so much that you are doing better. Please post whenever you can. Let us know that you are there and with us. We always miss you and we are glad to hear from you.

All best wishes for your health from me to you.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Snaps?
> View attachment 233674
> 
> I must have mentioned it before, Denmark was number 1, but we haven't had that special _day_ of summer in the past couple of years.


That was a very, very sad day ! All these children, all the fear ! Terrible !
Am I bad when I say that this man should be handed over to the parents of the children and all parents who wants to should be allowed to use a knife ......
Yes, I am bad, but this man should die slowly and with a lot of pain to my opinion.


----------



## katieandiggy

Bee62 said:


> Hi Katie. Stay warm on this frosty morning. Are you feeling better today ? Do you have any results from the doctor ?



Hi, no I’m going back In the morning for a fasting blood test and ECG. I’m trying to eat as much as possible now lol as after 6pm can eat or drink [emoji25]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone (John’s greeting solves a lot of problems)
> 
> I have cleaning and ironing to catch up with this morning. Boooooo!
> 
> But the sun is out. Hooooraaaaayyyyyy! So a walk is on the cards too


Enjoy the sunshine ! Have a nice day.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sorry. I got bogged down in paperwork. The meeting took a lot of preparation and then didn’t start until 5pm and ..., finished at 7.30pm
> 
> Today needs a little catch up on things I should have got done yesterday, but I will be around more!


Paperwork ist bothersome but must be done. No reason to appologize. Glad you are now back.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. So he is extra special to you.


Yes, he really is.
He thinks I am still his mommy..... Ähemmm: When I am lying in bed he always comes to me and lick me with this *wet, wet* tongue my face ......
Urghh... After 13 years with him I know that... 
Exchanging bacterias is no problem for him ( and me ) 
For a cat he is very special in behavior.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I can understand you well Lena. I am a night owl because I must not get up early.
> Nice to see you at daytime my dear friend.



Do your jellyfish function well? Mine are getting dimmer. Hope @Tidgy’s Dad will stop by sometime to replace the batteries.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That was a very, very sad day ! All these children, all the fear ! Terrible !
> Am I bad when I say that this man should be handed over to the parents of the children and all parents who wants to should be allowed to use a knife ......
> Yes, I am bad, but this man should die slowly and with a lot of pain to my opinion.



I’m not sure what this is about. I was talking weather, mainly, and ways to deal with it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes, he really is.
> He thinks I am still his mommy..... Ähemmm: When I am lying in bed he always comes to me and lick me with this *wet, wet* tongue my face ......
> Urghh... After 13 years with him I know that...
> Exchanging bacterias is no problem for him ( and me )
> For a cat he is very special in behavior.



My Cesur would come to purr on my chest, hugging me and kneading and occasionally clawing me. Now he does all that to someone else. Forgotten me surprisingly quickly. Which is good, of course.


----------



## Kristoff

Almost forgot! Today is Central Asian / Turkic / Kurdish New Year — the beginning of spring. Happy New Year, roommates!!! (Did you think the celebrations were over at the CDR?)


Let’s get together after dark in the Great Hall and celebrate by jumping over a bonfire. (We can burn the meerkats if we don’t find any wood or old tires)


----------



## Maro2Bear

katieandiggy said:


> Hi, no I’m going back In the morning for a fasting blood test and ECG. I’m trying to eat as much as possible now lol as after 6pm can eat or drink [emoji25]



Fasting is never fun....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot! Today is Central Asian / Turkic / Kurdish New Year — the beginning of spring. Happy New Year, roommates!!! (Did you think the celebrations were over at the CDR?)
> View attachment 233703
> 
> Let’s get together after dark in the Great Hall and celebrate by jumping over a bonfire. (We can burn the meerkats if we don’t find any wood or old tires)



Yes. Mabrook Nowruz!


----------



## Maro2Bear

How’s this for Spring!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s this for Spring!
> 
> View attachment 233706



Perfect! I “illustrated” the German saying @Bee62 shared with us a couple of weeks ago:


(Photo from the Internet; I added the text.)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a snap of the Pennsylvania Game Commission camera focused on the Eagle nest in full snow, there are other snaps when the Eagle got up and moved about, could see the eggs.
> 
> View attachment 233679


Wow. Amazing how she survives in that snow. If it was us we would die.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> This is so cool! One doesn’t need zoos anymore, except for conservation purposes. I wonder if there’s something like that for tortoises. Not that the images could be very exciting — pretending to be a rock, pretending to be a rock, pretending to be a rock, vanished...


Whahahaha. And good point.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Perfect! I “illustrated” the German saying @Bee62 shared with us a couple of weeks ago:
> View attachment 233707
> 
> (Photo from the Internet; I added the text.)



Perfect....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s determined parenting in the snow!
> 
> This is the feed for Sheffield Cathedral’s Peregrine Falcons. They’re around the platform (I saw then just now), but they’re not nesting yet
> http://peregrine.group.shef.ac.uk/


Lucky Peregrines. There is no snow.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ooh. Cant look now but as soon as I can, I am going to look. Love this sort of stuff.


I couldn't watch the second one as it would not load. But saw the other two. Quite awesome to be able to do that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still snowing hard....note the Bluebird nest in the tree, upper left


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Laura my friend. I hoped so much that you are doing better. Please post whenever you can. Let us know that you are there and with us. We always miss you and we are glad to hear from you.
> 
> All best wishes for your health from me to you.


How did I miss @Laura1412's post? I can't even find it to quote it 

I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling Laura. I am glad your brother can help out, but it must still make you so sad 

Lots of electronic hugs from me


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> Hi, no I’m going back In the morning for a fasting blood test and ECG. I’m trying to eat as much as possible now lol as after 6pm can eat or drink [emoji25]


Hopefully they'll sort it. I have to do a fasting blood test annually. It is torture, but a really hearty dinner at 5.30pm sees me through as long as the appointment isn't too late next day. It's only drinking water that's the hard one!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot! Today is Central Asian / Turkic / Kurdish New Year — the beginning of spring. Happy New Year, roommates!!! (Did you think the celebrations were over at the CDR?)
> View attachment 233703
> 
> Let’s get together after dark in the Great Hall and celebrate by jumping over a bonfire. (We can burn the meerkats if we don’t find any wood or old tires)


Ooh there's always an excuse for a festival in the CDR. It is good having so many different cultures in here 

That sock pile might be good fire kindling... the wool spider (if she exists) seems to have knitted enough to supply us for decades. She may still be going thanks to Mark's pictures!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I can understand you well Lena. I am a night owl because I must not get up early.
> Nice to see you at daytime my dear friend.


I've got to stay up until 11p to watch my shows. Can't miss 'em, ya know? And then Misty and Sterling wake me up at 6a, but I snooze until 7a. But us old fogies don't need much sleep - besides that, there's always nap time!


----------



## Yvonne G

katieandiggy said:


> Hi, no I’m going back In the morning for a fasting blood test and ECG. I’m trying to eat as much as possible now lol as after 6pm can eat or drink [emoji25]


Ugh, doctors! Hope it all turns out ok for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I’m not sure what this is about. I was talking weather, mainly, and ways to deal with it.


I wondered too. Hm-m-m-m. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot! Today is Central Asian / Turkic / Kurdish New Year — the beginning of spring. Happy New Year, roommates!!! (Did you think the celebrations were over at the CDR?)
> View attachment 233703
> 
> Let’s get together after dark in the Great Hall and celebrate by jumping over a bonfire. (We can burn the meerkats if we don’t find any wood or old tires)


WHAT????? The Cold, Dark Room has a Great Hall????


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> WHAT????? The Cold, Dark Room has a Great Hall????


I think Dan found it when he went on the exploration the other day. I think it was in the (or a) basement. I can't remember which corner he found the stairs in though. We might have to settle for the Pirate's best hot chocolate with marshmallows and the glow of a heap of jellyfish.

I think their batteries are fine by the way, but they sure are dusty. They all need a really good polish.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> WHAT????? The Cold, Dark Room has a Great Hall????



Of course!! That’s the one where you go to have conversations with yourself. The hall is so big that no one can hear what you’re saying from across the room. Sometimes it takes hours before a roommate’s voice is heard by the rest of us. 
Though, I suspect, some have wandered into the Great Hall simply by mistake, not because they didn’t want anyone to hear them. I like to go there to sing.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> If you would like to really see an active bird feeder, here’s one in upstate New York, sponsored by Cornell University.
> It’s full of activity. Peregrines have a great city view!
> 
> *Cornell Lab Bird Cam* - http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/40/Cornell_Lab_FeederWatch_Cam/


There is a beautiful blue bird eating there now.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Well done little girl, Jaques and very well done mommy Bea ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy again for you both.
> The white patch on her leg you must observe. Unfortunately antibiotics are known to depresse the own immune system. After a treatment with antibiotics sometimes some weird fungus can develop.


[emoji33] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Hi, no I’m going back In the morning for a fasting blood test and ECG. I’m trying to eat as much as possible now lol as after 6pm can eat or drink [emoji25]


Good luck Katie. I really hope you get good results.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, he really is.
> He thinks I am still his mommy..... Ähemmm: When I am lying in bed he always comes to me and lick me with this *wet, wet* tongue my face ......
> Urghh... After 13 years with him I know that...
> Exchanging bacterias is no problem for him ( and me )
> For a cat he is very special in behavior.


That is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not sure what this is about. I was talking weather, mainly, and ways to deal with it.


@Bee62 is going to have to explain as I also didn't understand. I just thought that you wanted some snaps.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My Cesur would come to purr on my chest, hugging me and kneading and occasionally clawing me. Now he does all that to someone else. Forgotten me surprisingly quickly. Which is good, of course.
> View attachment 233698


Aahhh shame. You must miss them. Now i feel really sad for you. Sniff sniff[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My Cesur would come to purr on my chest, hugging me and kneading and occasionally clawing me. Now he does all that to someone else. Forgotten me surprisingly quickly. Which is good, of course.
> View attachment 233698


You are very pretty by the way.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot! Today is Central Asian / Turkic / Kurdish New Year — the beginning of spring. Happy New Year, roommates!!! (Did you think the celebrations were over at the CDR?)
> View attachment 233703
> 
> Let’s get together after dark in the Great Hall and celebrate by jumping over a bonfire. (We can burn the meerkats if we don’t find any wood or old tires)


Happy New year Everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s this for Spring!
> 
> View attachment 233706


Love the pictures. So beautiful the yellow amongst the white. Just Linda's primroses picture. The white makes the colours stand out so much more.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s this for Spring!
> 
> View attachment 233706


Also amazes me how something so delicate can survive in something so harsh.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Still snowing hard....note the Bluebird nest in the tree, upper left [emoji300]️
> 
> View attachment 233708


Love it. You take such nice photo's.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooh there's always an excuse for a festival in the CDR. It is good having so many different cultures in here
> 
> That sock pile might be good fire kindling... the wool spider (if she exists) seems to have knitted enough to supply us for decades. She may still be going thanks to Mark's pictures!


Lol. They will come in handy for me when really starts to get cold.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've got to stay up until 11p to watch my shows. Can't miss 'em, ya know? And then Misty and Sterling wake me up at 6a, but I snooze until 7a. But us old fogies don't need much sleep - besides that, there's always nap time!


So jealous of you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> WHAT????? The Cold, Dark Room has a Great Hall????


Whahaha. Good catch. I didn't even wonder about that....[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are very pretty by the way.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> There is a beautiful blue bird eating there now.



Probably a Blue Jay.... they love sunflower seeds


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Of course!! That’s the one where you go to have conversations with yourself. The hall is so big that no one can hear what you’re saying from across the room. Sometimes it takes hours before a roommate’s voice is heard by the rest of us.
> Though, I suspect, some have wandered into the Great Hall simply by mistake, not because they didn’t want anyone to hear them. I like to go there to sing.


Do you sing well? Maybe i can go sing there too. That way I won't hurt anybodies ears - because they wont be able to hear me.[emoji6]


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> How did I miss @Laura1412's post? I can't even find it to quote it
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling Laura. I am glad your brother can help out, but it must still make you so sad
> 
> Lots of electronic hugs from me



Thanks Linda I’m still no different I now have spondalosis on 2 if my vertabra n arthritis in my spine I keep trying to stay positive I’ve just seen ur bird box videos they are brilliant bless them hope ur ok Linda


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> There is a beautiful blue bird eating there now.


Oh it is a different feeder now. The last one had alot if green plants and a blue bird which was eating butternut (at least it looked like butternut)


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> There is a beautiful blue bird eating there now.


Okay I see there are different ones you can choose from. The first one I watched was the Panama fruit feeders cam.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


>


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Probably a Blue Jay.... they love sunflower seeds
> 
> View attachment 233726


I somehow went to a panama live fruit feeder cam. It is cool that you can go and look at anytime to see whats happening


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


>


David Mitchell. One of my favourite British comedians


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Linda I’m still no different I now have spondalosis on 2 if my vertabra n arthritis in my spine I keep trying to stay positive I’ve just seen ur bird box videos they are brilliant bless them hope ur ok Linda


Thinking of you Laura.


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Thinking of you Laura.



Thanks carol


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Okay I see there are different ones you can choose from. The first one I watched was the Panama fruit feeders cam.



Yes.... those are good too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just spotted the mother eagle get up, move about.....and jump back on her eggs.. 

Here’s a screen capture, at least one egg is visible...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ooh there's always an excuse for a festival in the CDR. It is good having so many different cultures in here
> 
> That sock pile might be good fire kindling... the wool spider (if she exists) seems to have knitted enough to supply us for decades. She may still be going thanks to Mark's pictures!



Good idea, Linda! Let’s burn the socks and wool underwear! [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you sing well? Maybe i can go sing there too. That way I won't hurt anybodies ears - because they wont be able to hear me.[emoji6]



I very very rarely sing when someone can hear me. The exception is my daughter — I sing to her every night, and when I start, she knows she’d better fall asleep quickly. Or pretend she did.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just spotted the mother eagle get up, move about.....and jump back on her eggs..
> 
> Here’s a screen capture, at least one egg is visible...
> 
> View attachment 233735



There has to be an easier way!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I very very rarely sing when someone can hear me. The exception is my daughter — I sing to her every night, and when I start, she knows she’d better fall asleep quickly. Or pretend she did.



[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> There has to be an easier way!



We should pitch in for a nice incubator...,!


----------



## Bambam1989

Hope everyone has a great day.
It's a beautiful day here in Western Washington. Still a little cool, temps are 50F. Ill try to take some pics of my flower beds for everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just spotted the mother eagle get up, move about.....and jump back on her eggs..
> 
> Here’s a screen capture, at least one egg is visible...
> 
> View attachment 233735


Wow. This is so cool.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a link to an Eagle Cam in Pennsylvania.... the poor mother bird is huddled on eggs
> 
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/BaldEagles/Pages/BaldEagleCamera2.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern shore... they have both an Eagle nd Osprey cm operating... you can see and hear the snow pelting the osprey nesting platform
> 
> 
> https://www.friendsofblackwater.org/camhtm.html
> 
> Lastly, here is a nesting Eagle sitting in downtown DC... mother eagle sitting there on chicks
> 
> 
> http://www.eaglecam.org/


I just went and checked. She is gone and you can see two eggs.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I very very rarely sing when someone can hear me. The exception is my daughter — I sing to her every night, and when I start, she knows she’d better fall asleep quickly. Or pretend she did.


Lol. I used to sing to my eldest when he was a baby. Then I would fall asleep. That is how bad I am.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There has to be an easier way!


An easier way for what?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We should pitch in for a nice incubator...,!


Lol. You would have to teach Mama how to work it.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone has a great day.
> It's a beautiful day here in Western Washington. Still a little cool, temps are 50F. Ill try to take some pics of my flower beds for everyone.


Please do. We love pics of flower beds. Would also love to see your greenhouse.[emoji1]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Please do. We love pics of flower beds. Would also love to see your greenhouse.[emoji1]


Lol ok. The greenhouse isn't much, we just started planting seeds. I've moved my cactuses and aloe vera out to make room. I put my camera on to charge so that the photos will be a little better than if I used my cellphone.
The ironic part is that we have gotten all these vegetables started and my husband just told me that he has a phone interview next week for a job in Wyoming! [emoji28]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Video time...
> 
> You have to excuse the film quality as I don’t have recording equipment for my nest box camera, so I am filming this from the tv screen using my phone.
> 
> The female builds the nest, but the male is about. I can tell them apart now. His colours are much sharper and he is slightly smaller. Her breast is more “smudged”
> 
> First up 18 March - the male comes in and then is replaced by the female who does some of her regular woodpecking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a week before - 11 March - the female up in the top left pecking and pecking. She does this a lot.


These are lovely videos. I hope that the birds will build a nest and breed.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a link to an Eagle Cam in Pennsylvania.... the poor mother bird is huddled on eggs
> 
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/BaldEagles/Pages/BaldEagleCamera2.aspx
> 
> Here is a link to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern shore... they have both an Eagle nd Osprey cm operating... you can see and hear the snow pelting the osprey nesting platform
> 
> 
> https://www.friendsofblackwater.org/camhtm.html
> 
> Lastly, here is a nesting Eagle sitting in downtown DC... mother eagle sitting there on chicks
> 
> 
> http://www.eaglecam.org/



Only the last link show me the picture of the cameras, but it is amazing. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Poor thing. I wish she could dial the housekeeping to have all that snow cleared.


If the falling snow annoys mother eagle as much as us here ????? LOL.
I am very, very happy that I don`t have to breed on eggs ---


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> If the falling snow annoys mother eagle as much as us here ????? LOL.
> I am very, very happy that I don`t have to breed on eggs ---



Hi Bee! Good night, Bee! Not see you tomorrow


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol ok. The greenhouse isn't much, we just started planting seeds. I've moved my cactuses and aloe vera out to make room. I put my camera on to charge so that the photos will be a little better than if I used my cellphone.
> The ironic part is that we have gotten all these vegetables started and my husband just told me that he has a phone interview next week for a job in Wyoming! [emoji28]


Oh dear. Could you not transfer the veggies to veg boxes and take them with you?


----------



## Bee62

katieandiggy said:


> Hi, no I’m going back In the morning for a fasting blood test and ECG. I’m trying to eat as much as possible now lol as after 6pm can eat or drink [emoji25]


My fingers are crossed for a good blood test ( that there are no problems ).


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> These are lovely videos. I hope that the birds will build a nest and breed.


I think we all do. We want to watch the bird family reality tv.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bee! Good night, Bee! Not see you tomorrow


Hi and bye Lena. Sleep well and stay warm in the cold outside.
Not to see you tomorrow too !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> If the falling snow annoys mother eagle as much as us here ????? LOL.
> I am very, very happy that I don`t have to breed on eggs ---


Or make your nest in the snow with more snow constantly falling on top of you while you are trying to keep your eggs nice and warm.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bee! Good night, Bee! Not see you tomorrow


Good night Lena. I am also going to bed. 

Btw here is another clue to my new toy


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Do your jellyfish function well? Mine are getting dimmer. Hope @Tidgy’s Dad will stop by sometime to replace the batteries.


I think we have to do this ( replacing batteries ) for a long time..... Sniff ....
Adam said he won`t be back until September !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> My Cesur would come to purr on my chest, hugging me and kneading and occasionally clawing me. Now he does all that to someone else. Forgotten me surprisingly quickly. Which is good, of course.
> View attachment 233698


I hope he found someone that takes care of him, or do you know that he found someone ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think we have to do this ( replacing batteries ) for a long time..... Sniff ....
> Adam said he won`t be back until September !


Why only September? Is he that cross? Or off on some fossil adventure?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night Lena. I am also going to bed.
> 
> Btw here is another clue to my new toy
> View attachment 233752


Nighty night Carol. Sleep well and deep.
I have no idea what your new toy can be. Must have a longer and closer look on your pics.
When we don`t know it tomorrow you will tell us ??? Please.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Why only September? Is he that cross? Or off on some fossil adventure?


He said he need some time for himself. Maybe to finish writing a book , do some travel and some fossil stuff. That is all I know.
We will miss him for a long time.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Nighty night Carol. Sleep well and deep.
> I have no idea what your new toy can be. Must have a longer and closer look on your pics.
> When we don`t know it tomorrow you will tell us ??? Please.


Yes I will tell you what it is.[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot! Today is Central Asian / Turkic / Kurdish New Year — the beginning of spring. Happy New Year, roommates!!! (Did you think the celebrations were over at the CDR?)
> View attachment 233703
> 
> Let’s get together after dark in the Great Hall and celebrate by jumping over a bonfire. (We can burn the meerkats if we don’t find any wood or old tires)


With that cold weather and snow outside I don`t think about spring ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s this for Spring!
> 
> View attachment 233706


Poor flower, but she is smiling it seems.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> He said he need some time for himself. Maybe to finish writing a book , do some travel and some fossil stuff. That is all I know.
> We will miss him for a long time.


Oh. That is such sad news. Our Dark Lord does not like us anymore. Boohooo [emoji24] boohoo [emoji24]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Perfect! I “illustrated” the German saying @Bee62 shared with us a couple of weeks ago:
> View attachment 233707
> 
> (Photo from the Internet; I added the text.)


That is lovely Lena ! And so right ..... Thank you for making such a lovely picture to the saying.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Still snowing hard....note the Bluebird nest in the tree, upper left
> 
> View attachment 233708


Oh, so much snow ! Happily we have less in Germany.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh. That is such sad news. Our Dark Lord does not like us anymore. Boohooo [emoji24] boohoo [emoji24]


I know he likes us and he will miss us too.  Maybe he shows up earlier with a little bit luck. When he miss us so much like we miss him.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know he likes us and he will miss us too.  Maybe he shows up earlier with a little bit luck. When he miss us so much like we miss him.


I really hope so. The CDR feels like it is missing something


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Could you not transfer the veggies to veg boxes and take them with you?


If he is offered the job (which he probably will be) and if he accepts it(depends on what their offer is) it would just depend on how fast we needed to move.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> If he is offered the job (which he probably will be) and if he accepts it(depends on what their offer is) it would just depend on how fast we needed to move.


I would start transplanting them now then. Gives you time to get prepared. And if you dont move they are in a nice planter box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> An easier way for what?



To hatch eggs in the winter


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I would start transplanting them now then. Gives you time to get prepared. And if you dont move they are in a nice planter box.


The seeds are not germinated yet. They are in 2x3 inch pots. 
[emoji1] I will figure something out if he accepts. Wyoming seems like a peaceful place at least. But windy.. and cold winters.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I found Adam....he helped us build our giant snowman..... he might be trapped inside!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I found Adam....he helped us build our giant snowman..... he might be trapped inside!
> 
> View attachment 233754


That's an excellent snowman!

Adam would avoid snow like the plague though. He hates the cold


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That's an excellent snowman!
> 
> Adam would avoid snow like the plague though. He hates the cold



We had fun building our Snowman....and it was good to have Adam assisting.....


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum 
Hi Linda, it was post Number 101482 from Laura that you missed.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I really hope so. The CDR feels like it is missing something


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Bambam1989

Here are some pics of the greenhouse. Found some nasturtiums popping up.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Yes, indeed.


I agree.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> He said he need some time for himself. Maybe to finish writing a book , do some travel and some fossil stuff. That is all I know.
> We will miss him for a long time.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Here are some pics of the greenhouse. Found some nasturtiums popping up.
> View attachment 233768
> View attachment 233769
> View attachment 233770



Looking good!


----------



## Bambam1989

And these are some of the plants that are blooming in my flowerbeds


----------



## Bambam1989

The garden is alive with activity!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks for letting us know.


Adam said we can e-mail him when we want to. Linda has his e-mail too. When you want the adress send me a pm please.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Adam said we can e-mail him when we want to. Linda has his e-mail too. When you want the adress send me a pm please.


Thanks. I've not known him long but he made an impression and I do care.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Here are some pics of the greenhouse. Found some nasturtiums popping up.
> View attachment 233768
> View attachment 233769
> View attachment 233770


Good evening BamBam. How are you ?
The greenhouse is looking good.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Good evening BamBam. How are you ?
> The greenhouse is looking good.


I am doing good. Been extremely busy around the house. 
Hope you are doing well[emoji1]


----------



## DE42

I've been figuring possible house payments and working out budgets for when I move.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> And these are some of the plants that are blooming in my flowerbeds
> View attachment 233771
> View attachment 233772
> View attachment 233773
> View attachment 233774
> View attachment 233775
> View attachment 233776
> View attachment 233777
> View attachment 233778
> View attachment 233779
> View attachment 233780


Seems to me that spring is with you. These flowers I will see with much luck in 4-6 weeks !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I am doing good. Been extremely busy around the house.
> Hope you are doing well[emoji1]


Thank you. Yes I am doing well.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Almost forgot! Today is Central Asian / Turkic / Kurdish New Year — the beginning of spring. Happy New Year, roommates!!! (Did you think the celebrations were over at the CDR?)
> View attachment 233703
> 
> Let’s get together after dark in the Great Hall and celebrate by jumping over a bonfire. (We can burn the meerkats if we don’t find any wood or old tires)



What fun!!! [emoji2]
I love learning about other countries and cultures.[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> What fun!!! [emoji2]
> I love learning about other countries and cultures.[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Hello Bea, in Germany spring is beginning on March, 21 th too.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I've been figuring possible house payments and working out budgets for when I move.
> View attachment 233784
> View attachment 233785


I don`t understand anything what you was writing / counting ....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I don`t understand anything what you was writing / counting ....


The first part is finding the mortage payment using the principle, interest rate, and number of payments. Then I added in the insurance cost and property taxes. Then I compares with paying $0 down and paying $50,000 down.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The first part is finding the mortage payment using the principle, interest rate, and number of payments. Then I added in the insurance cost and property taxes. Then I compares with paying $0 down and paying $50,000 down.


It is important that you understand this.
I am paying for my house since 1993 and still I have to pay 5 more years, but then I am ready with paying and the house is completely mine. Because I was divorced after I bought the house with my husband I always pay low rates with the money I earn. For two working people it would have been much easier to pay it, but I payed it alone and I am proud of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our drones view of our back garden....post snow storm... no pretty flowers like in Washington State!


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Our drones view of our back garden....post snow storm... no pretty flowers like in Washington State!
> 
> View attachment 233791


Beautiful


----------



## Bee62

I say: Good night to my lovely roommates all over the world and thank you for chatting with me. I really appreciate it.
In Germany it is 1:38 am and I am a little bit tired ....
I love you all and hope not to see you tomorrow again.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I say: Good night to my lovely roommates all over the world and thank you for chatting with me. I really appreciate it.
> In Germany it is 1:38 am and I am a little bit tired ....
> I love you all and hope not to see you tomorrow again.
> Gute Nacht.


Sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies!
I know I haven’t been around much the last day or so. Work has been unusually busy. Plus my 93 year old father fell and broke his hip Monday and had surgery yesterday. Although we’re concerned about him of course, he has had dementia for 15 years. He often doesn’t recognize us and has recently required a change in medication because he was getting hostile with his caregivers. God bless my sister who watches over him!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> And these are some of the plants that are blooming in my flowerbeds
> View attachment 233771
> View attachment 233772
> View attachment 233773
> View attachment 233774
> View attachment 233775
> View attachment 233776
> View attachment 233777
> View attachment 233778
> View attachment 233779
> View attachment 233780



You are well ahead of us. We are only just into daffodils, nowhere near Hyacinths yet 

Pictures to dream about


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol ok. The greenhouse isn't much, we just started planting seeds. I've moved my cactuses and aloe vera out to make room. I put my camera on to charge so that the photos will be a little better than if I used my cellphone.
> The ironic part is that we have gotten all these vegetables started and my husband just told me that he has a phone interview next week for a job in Wyoming! [emoji28]



Oh. What Carol said - would it be possible/feasible to transfer your greenhouse there, if it comes to that? Thank goodness Clunker is still portable, right?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good night Lena. I am also going to bed.
> 
> Btw here is another clue to my new toy
> View attachment 233752



Night vision, huh? Fancy!  Just don’t be like a new mom constantly obsessing over the baby monitor


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> It is important that you understand this.
> I am paying for my house since 1993 and still I have to pay 5 more years, but then I am ready with paying and the house is completely mine. Because I was divorced after I bought the house with my husband I always pay low rates with the money I earn. For two working people it would have been much easier to pay it, but I payed it alone and I am proud of it.



Well done. It is hard work paying off the mortgage. We started on the mortgage payments in 1988 and paid ours off a few years ago. It was such a relief that the house was finally all ours. And so when JoesDad was made redundant 12 months ago we didn’t have to worry. We had enough money to pay the bills. 



DE42 said:


> I've been figuring possible house payments and working out budgets for when I move.
> View attachment 233784
> View attachment 233785



Dan, your calculations look complex, but as you are someone who has studied more advanced Maths than most I am not surprised. I use algebraic Maths pretty regularly to work stuff out. Once you have the skills, why not?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I think we have to do this ( replacing batteries ) for a long time..... Sniff ....
> Adam said he won`t be back until September !



I know.  I’m just in denial. 
The first days after he was gone, I was dreaming almost every night that I go on the forum and see @Tidgy’s Dad in my alerts. I was so happy in my dreams that he changed his mind... 
But I also understand that he may have other things to do apart from participating in the silliness of the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Our drones view of our back garden....post snow storm... no pretty flowers like in Washington State!
> 
> View attachment 233791



They wrote a Christmas Carol about that view... 
“In the bleak midwinter, 
frosty wind made moan, 
earth stood hard as iron, 
water like a stone. 

Snow had fallen, snow on snow...”


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I hope he found someone that takes care of him, or do you know that he found someone ?



Yes, he has a fantastic new family. He didn’t used to let anyone, except me, even touch him. Now we see pictures where he lies on the new dad’s chest or makes a nest in the new mom’s laundry.  I couldn’t be but happy. And a little sad.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Why only September? Is he that cross? Or off on some fossil adventure?



I think he had a few things to do, and spending much time on the TFO didn’t help making progress. And yes, he might still be “cross” as you put it.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I know I haven’t been around much the last day or so. Work has been unusually busy. Plus my 93 year old father fell and broke his hip Monday and had surgery yesterday. Although we’re concerned about him of course, he has had dementia for 15 years. He often doesn’t recognize us and has recently required a change in medication because he was getting hostile with his caregivers. God bless my sister who watches over him!!!!



Hi Bea

You have had an awful lot to deal with over the last few weeks. I’m so sorry about your father. Fractures are a huge problem for the elderly 

Hopefully, Jacques can remove herself permanently from the list of worries soon. 

Remember to look after yourself too!

Postcard from your tea room or I shall be accusing you of self neglect


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I found Adam....he helped us build our giant snowman..... he might be trapped inside!
> 
> View attachment 233754



Not quite a snow tortoise but very nice!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> And these are some of the plants that are blooming in my flowerbeds
> View attachment 233771
> View attachment 233772
> View attachment 233773
> View attachment 233774
> View attachment 233775
> View attachment 233776
> View attachment 233777
> View attachment 233778
> View attachment 233779
> View attachment 233780



Wow, there’s spring somewhere!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I've been figuring possible house payments and working out budgets for when I move.
> View attachment 233784
> View attachment 233785




I don’t know what this is but could you please do this for me if —when!— I buy a house? 
How are you, Dan?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I know I haven’t been around much the last day or so. Work has been unusually busy. Plus my 93 year old father fell and broke his hip Monday and had surgery yesterday. Although we’re concerned about him of course, he has had dementia for 15 years. He often doesn’t recognize us and has recently required a change in medication because he was getting hostile with his caregivers. God bless my sister who watches over him!!!!



Oh, that’s hard. Sending positive thoughts to you all, and especially your sister. [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. 

It’s yoga morning for me. 

However, I start my day going for breast cancer screening. Our National Health Service calls all women aged over 50 every other year for a scan. It’s not the most comfortable procedure, but I am glad it happens. 

We have a new fishmonger in town, so I’m going to investigate and find something good for dinner.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s yoga morning for me.
> 
> However, I start my day going for breast cancer screening. Our National Health Service calls all women aged over 50 every other year for a scan. It’s not the most comfortable procedure, but I am glad it happens.
> 
> We have a new fishmonger in town, so I’m going to investigate and find something good for dinner.



Good morning, Linda! Sounds like a productive day ahead. Icelandic salmon and mackerel were excellent over here in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
I’m a little jealous of Linda. No yoga for me tomorrow. I finally called the doctor and will try to take my poor lungs to get checked today. The were no available appointments until after Easter (typical!) but there’s a drop in time and maybe the doctor can see me.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I’m a little jealous of Linda. No yoga for me tomorrow. I finally called the doctor and will try to take my poor lungs to get checked today. The were no available appointments until after Easter (typical!) but there’s a drop in time and maybe the doctor can see me.



Oh dear. We are very lucky at our surgery that we can simply call up at 8am for urgent appointments and be added to the list. 

Other surgeries are not so good. My daughter struggles to see the doctor like you. 

It sounds like you might be needing a course of antibiotics.  I hope you manage to see the doctor soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Night vision, huh? Fancy!  Just don’t be like a new mom constantly obsessing over the baby monitor



Hey, that is REALLY COOL!!!![emoji2][emoji41]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Hi Bea
> 
> You have had an awful lot to deal with over the last few weeks. I’m so sorry about your father. Fractures are a huge problem for the elderly
> 
> Hopefully, Jacques can remove herself permanently from the list of worries soon.
> 
> Remember to look after yourself too!
> 
> Postcard from your tea room or I shall be accusing you of self neglect



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji106] Will do!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I know I haven’t been around much the last day or so. Work has been unusually busy. Plus my 93 year old father fell and broke his hip Monday and had surgery yesterday. Although we’re concerned about him of course, he has had dementia for 15 years. He often doesn’t recognize us and has recently required a change in medication because he was getting hostile with his caregivers. God bless my sister who watches over him!!!!


Hi Bea. It is not easy when parents get old and sick. We all understand you and what you are going through.
Glad to have you here whenever you have time.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Well done. It is hard work paying off the mortgage. We started on the mortgage payments in 1988 and paid ours off a few years ago. It was such a relief that the house was finally all ours. And so when JoesDad was made redundant 12 months ago we didn’t have to worry. We had enough money to pay the bills.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan, your calculations look complex, but as you are someone who has studied more advanced Maths than most I am not surprised. I use algebraic Maths pretty regularly to work stuff out. Once you have the skills, why not?


Thank you Linda. It is always said that you have more money at your retirement when you own a house. Maybe that`s right but with a house you often have to do repairs that could be expensive, Hmmmm.....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I know.  I’m just in denial.
> The first days after he was gone, I was dreaming almost every night that I go on the forum and see @Tidgy’s Dad in my alerts. I was so happy in my dreams that he changed his mind...
> But I also understand that he may have other things to do apart from participating in the silliness of the CDR.


I am thinking similiar like you. I can understand you very well. I miss him too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good day fellow roomies.

Things got a bit complex here with the local paper publishing a story about my governor school that was pure scaremongering.  Thankfully the parents are amazing and have supported the school 100% on social media, even pulling the paper apart for its typos and inaccurate spelling. 

It has been hard to relax at yoga still as you can't help worrying about reputational damage.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes, he has a fantastic new family. He didn’t used to let anyone, except me, even touch him. Now we see pictures where he lies on the new dad’s chest or makes a nest in the new mom’s laundry.  I couldn’t be but happy. And a little sad.


That are good news. A stray cat in Turkey is a very poor cat I think. It is sad that you lost him but knowing that he is well is comforting, isn`t it ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Oh. What Carol said - would it be possible/feasible to transfer your greenhouse there, if it comes to that? Thank goodness Clunker is still portable, right?


The greenhouse itself will probably stay here. Yes Clunker is still a nice small size.. my dogs came to Washington from Texas in a horse trailer [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. We are very lucky at our surgery that we can simply call up at 8am for urgent appointments and be added to the list.
> 
> Other surgeries are not so good. My daughter struggles to see the doctor like you.
> 
> It sounds like you might be needing a course of antibiotics.  I hope you manage to see the doctor soon.



Antibiotics it is.  At least I was able to see the doctor — you really don’t always have the luxury here.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good day fellow roomies.
> 
> Things got a bit complex here with the local paper publishing a story about my governor school that was pure scaremongering.  Thankfully the parents are amazing and have supported the school 100% on social media, even pulling the paper apart for its typos and inaccurate spelling.
> 
> It has been hard to relax at yoga still as you can't help worrying about reputational damage.



Oh no. This is really annoying. Happened to my daughter’s kindergarten in Turkey — baseless allegations from dissatisfied teachers who were offered a better contact in a newly opened competitor. We supported our kindergarten all the way but not all the parents had enough critical thinking skills to tell the truth from the rumors and see the ulterior motives behind the stories.  Hugs, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. This is really annoying. Happened to my daughter’s kindergarten in Turkey — baseless allegations from dissatisfied teachers who were offered a better contact in a newly opened competitor. We supported our kindergarten all the way but not all the parents had enough critical thinking skills to tell the truth from the rumors and see the ulterior motives behind the stories.  Hugs, Linda!


This isn't from anybody inside the school. It's a third party "education adviser" who has never been to the school who has started this. I have no idea what his agenda is.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That are good news. A stray cat in Turkey is a very poor cat I think. It is sad that you lost him but knowing that he is well is comforting, isn`t it ?



That is very comforting, I agree. There are too many stray cats in Turkey. Most people don’t intentionally hurt them (although there are plenty of bad apples of course), but life on the street can’t be easy for anyone.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Antibiotics it is.  At least I was able to see the doctor — you really don’t always have the luxury here.


Hopefully they will kick in quickly. Usually they seem to be having a noticeable effect in a couple of days. Look after yourself


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> The greenhouse itself will probably stay here. Yes Clunker is still a nice small size.. my dogs came to Washington from Texas in a horse trailer [emoji12]



So you’re experienced with this!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully they will kick in quickly. Usually they seem to be having a noticeable effect in a couple of days. Look after yourself



Thank you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello everyone! Still raining here, so I'm trying to talk myself into doing some much needed housework.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hello everyone! Still raining here, so I'm trying to talk myself into doing some much needed housework.



Alternatively you could be incredibly busy on TFO. It’s extraordinary how much work being a moderator is on occasion 

* Passes Yvonne a mug of tea *


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You are well ahead of us. We are only just into daffodils, nowhere near Hyacinths yet
> 
> Pictures to dream about


Do you know how daffodils are called in German:
Osterglocken.
Translated that means: Easternbells ... LOL !
Ostern= Eastern
Glocken= Bells


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> So you’re experienced with this!


Yep. Washington to Wyoming doesn't seem like that far after moving from texas[emoji28]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s yoga morning for me.
> 
> However, I start my day going for breast cancer screening. Our National Health Service calls all women aged over 50 every other year for a scan. It’s not the most comfortable procedure, but I am glad it happens.
> 
> We have a new fishmonger in town, so I’m going to investigate and find something good for dinner.


In Germany we had this breast cancer screening for women over 50 years too.


Bambam1989 said:


> The greenhouse itself will probably stay here. Yes Clunker is still a nice small size.. my dogs came to Washington from Texas in a horse trailer [emoji12]


In a horse trailer ??? I know they are big, but are they too big to fit in a car maybe a Van ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Do you know how daffodils are called in German:
> Osterglocken.
> Translated that means: Easternbells ... LOL !
> Ostern= Eastern
> Glocken= Bells



Nice name!


----------



## Kristoff

My meeting went well. Except for the fact that it was in Danish and I barely understood anything  I’ll still be taking free pictures, but now I’ll be doing it for the city. (No royalties but there are some perks.)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My meeting went well. Except for the fact that it was in Danish and I barely understood anything  I’ll still be taking free pictures, but now I’ll be doing it for the city. (No royalties but there are some perks.)
> View attachment 233871


Kortholder gratis translates as free to the cardholder to me  I didn't even use Google translate 

That looks like a useful perk


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we had this breast cancer screening for women over 50 years too.
> 
> In a horse trailer ??? I know they are big, but are they too big to fit in a car maybe a Van ?


All three of them together are. Plus cramming three dogs in the back seat of my husbands truck would have been miserable for them. In the trailer they got to move around and didn't get too hot. They seemed to have enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Kortholder gratis translates as free to the cardholder to me  I didn't even use Google translate
> 
> That looks like a useful perk



Linda, you’re natural born linguist!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> All three of them together are. Plus cramming three dogs in the back seat of my husbands truck would have been miserable for them. In the trailer they got to move around and didn't get too hot. They seemed to have enjoyed the trip.



In a couple of years it’ll be them plus Clunker! [emoji85] You really like them big, don’t you?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> In a couple of years it’ll be them plus Clunker! [emoji85] You really like them big, don’t you?


Yes!
Lol, I have always gravitated towards larger animals. They exude strength and power and a natural determination.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes!
> Lol, I have always gravitated towards larger animals. They exude strength and power and a natural determination.



And require a horse trailer


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> And require a horse trailer


Yes they do[emoji1] [emoji28]


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> I think we have to do this ( replacing batteries ) for a long time..... Sniff ....
> Adam said he won`t be back until September !



September?!?! Not cool!! He better check in!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> To hatch eggs in the winter


Oh lol. Silly me.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The seeds are not germinated yet. They are in 2x3 inch pots.
> [emoji1] I will figure something out if he accepts. Wyoming seems like a peaceful place at least. But windy.. and cold winters.


Oh dear. That is a problem. However just think about the fun you will have creating a whole new garden.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here are some pics of the greenhouse. Found some nasturtiums popping up.
> View attachment 233768
> View attachment 233769
> View attachment 233770


Wow. That is awesome. And I can see that you are going to have a problem if and when you move.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> And these are some of the plants that are blooming in my flowerbeds
> View attachment 233771
> View attachment 233772
> View attachment 233773
> View attachment 233774
> View attachment 233775
> View attachment 233776
> View attachment 233777
> View attachment 233778
> View attachment 233779
> View attachment 233780


You have a really beautiful garden. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The garden is alive with activity!
> View attachment 233781
> View attachment 233782
> View attachment 233783


Oohhh. Spring is in the air. Mary Mary how does your garden grow? With silver bells and cockle shells all in a row....


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've been figuring possible house payments and working out budgets for when I move.
> View attachment 233784
> View attachment 233785


That looks to complicated for me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our drones view of our back garden....post snow storm... no pretty flowers like in Washington State!
> 
> View attachment 233791


That looks sooooo cold. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I say: Good night to my lovely roommates all over the world and thank you for chatting with me. I really appreciate it.
> In Germany it is 1:38 am and I am a little bit tired ....
> I love you all and hope not to see you tomorrow again.
> Gute Nacht.


Good Night Bee. It is now 22.21 22-03-2018. Only got home from work at 21:45 today. It's been a long day.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes!
> Lol, I have always gravitated towards larger animals. They exude strength and power and a natural determination.


Me too. Keeping two horses for a lot of years. Keeping an Irish Wolfhound. I love big horses and big dogs.
And giant tortoises. I would love to have a Aldabra tortoise. If there is a baby available in Germany some day and I can pay the price for him or her, I will get one.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I know I haven’t been around much the last day or so. Work has been unusually busy. Plus my 93 year old father fell and broke his hip Monday and had surgery yesterday. Although we’re concerned about him of course, he has had dementia for 15 years. He often doesn’t recognize us and has recently required a change in medication because he was getting hostile with his caregivers. God bless my sister who watches over him!!!!


I am sorry to read about your Father. I hope he gets better soon and that the new meds work.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And require a horse trailer


A horse trailer is useful for many thing: When you move, when you need to transport hay or straw for animals. You can transport a lot of things in a horse trailer.
When I had horses I owned my own trailer.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Night vision, huh? Fancy!  Just don’t be like a new mom constantly obsessing over the baby monitor


Whahaha. Yes it is a Web cam. I only got a chance to check on Little Rue for a few minutes today. It quite nice having it only problem is that the app I use does not work so well. There is a time lag and it sometimes doesn't register when I try and move the camera. I am trying to find another app which will work better.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That looks to complicated for me.


LOL ! Nobody understand, with the exception of Dan.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Night Bee. It is now 22.21 22-03-2018. Only got home from work at 21:45 today. It's been a long day.


Sleep well Carol and recover from your busy and long day.
Good night.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They wrote a Christmas Carol about that view...
> “In the bleak midwinter,
> frosty wind made moan,
> earth stood hard as iron,
> water like a stone.
> 
> Snow had fallen, snow on snow...”


Oh that is beautiful. But why are they writing about me


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Yes it is a Web cam. I only got a chance to check on Little Rue for a few minutes today. It quite nice having it only problem is that the app I use does not work so well. There is a time lag and it sometimes doesn't register when I try and move the camera. I am trying to find another app which will work better.


That is a really lovely toy when the App will do a good job and you have a live cam.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oohhh. Spring is in the air. Mary Mary how does your garden grow? With silver bells and cockle shells all in a row....


Ooh Coal T-it (If you haven't worked out, the actual word gets filtered by TFO's swearing filter somyou have tomadd a hyphen) 

I do like watching these little birds. This spe ies has a cute white stripe on the back of its head


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s yoga morning for me.
> 
> However, I start my day going for breast cancer screening. Our National Health Service calls all women aged over 50 every other year for a scan. It’s not the most comfortable procedure, but I am glad it happens.
> 
> We have a new fishmonger in town, so I’m going to investigate and find something good for dinner.


Good luck with the screening. I hope it was a good yoga session.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh that is beautiful. But why are they writing about me


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I’m a little jealous of Linda. No yoga for me tomorrow. I finally called the doctor and will try to take my poor lungs to get checked today. The were no available appointments until after Easter (typical!) but there’s a drop in time and maybe the doctor can see me.


That does not sound good at all. I hope the doc can see you sooner.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hey, that is REALLY COOL!!!![emoji2][emoji41]


Thank you. I am having fun with it. I can now check up on my kids when they are on holiday! Muaahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good day fellow roomies.
> 
> Things got a bit complex here with the local paper publishing a story about my governor school that was pure scaremongering.  Thankfully the parents are amazing and have supported the school 100% on social media, even pulling the paper apart for its typos and inaccurate spelling.
> 
> It has been hard to relax at yoga still as you can't help worrying about reputational damage.


Oh no. That is terrible. But really awesome that the parents are standing up for the school.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Antibiotics it is.  At least I was able to see the doctor — you really don’t always have the luxury here.


Remember to take probiotics as well while on the antibiotics.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This isn't from anybody inside the school. It's a third party "education adviser" who has never been to the school who has started this. I have no idea what his agenda is.


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully they will kick in quickly. Usually they seem to be having a noticeable effect in a couple of days. Look after yourself


Antibiotics take 24hrs to start working.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Remember to take probiotics as well while on the antibiotics.


That's wrong I think. The probiotics can interfere with the antibiotics. Take them as soon as you have finished the course I was told... or eat natural yoghurt after you finish the course. You need those pills to work on the right thing.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello everyone! Still raining here, so I'm trying to talk myself into doing some much needed housework.


Did the talk work [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I am having fun with it. I can now check up on my kids when they are on holiday! Muaahahaha.



Just don’t tell them that - they’ll know what to do about it. 
Nice you could catch up, Carol! Hope tomorrow is an easier day for you.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That's wrong I think. The probiotics can interfere with the antibiotics. Take them as soon as you have finished the course I was told... or eat natural yoghurt after you finish the course. You need those pills to work on the right thing.



Hm, I also thought probiotics are good for protecting your stomach during a course of antibiotics. I eat plain yoghurt regularly and sometimes also drink kefir. Hope it’s not interfering with the treatment. 
Will ask the doctor — if I get to see him later this year


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My meeting went well. Except for the fact that it was in Danish and I barely understood anything  I’ll still be taking free pictures, but now I’ll be doing it for the city. (No royalties but there are some perks.)
> View attachment 233871


Well done.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hm, I also thought probiotics are good for protecting your stomach during a course of antibiotics. I eat plain yoghurt regularly and sometimes also drink kefir. Hope it’s not interfering with the treatment.
> Will ask the doctor — if I get to see him later this year


I'm sure you can find the answer on google


----------



## Kristoff

I’m off to bed. Two of my busiest days of the week are starting tomorrow. Nos da, roommates! (Haven’t heard any Welsh in here for a while, so let me do it with a Russian accent  )


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That's wrong I think. The probiotics can interfere with the antibiotics. Take them as soon as you have finished the course I was told... or eat natural yoghurt after you finish the course. You need those pills to work on the right thing.


In SA they always say you should take it with the antibiotics. The antibiotics destroys the good bacteria and the probiotics voids that. It also helps woman especially as quite often you can get thrush from the antibiotics. A good couple of years ago I was on an antibiotic for 6 months. So now whenever I take antibiotics I must take a tablet for thrush and the probiotic so I don't get thrush. Otherwise it is guaranteed I will get thrush.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just don’t tell them that - they’ll know what to do about it.
> Nice you could catch up, Carol! Hope tomorrow is an easier day for you.


Thanks Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed. Two of my busiest days of the week are starting tomorrow. Nos da, roommates! (Haven’t heard any Welsh in here for a while, so let me do it with a Russian accent  )


Nos da Lena. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Kortholder gratis translates as free to the cardholder to me  I didn't even use Google translate
> 
> That looks like a useful perk



Yes....free admission to a few museums, cathedrals, some ruins... good to go! Free is always good!


----------



## CarolM

Well I am all caught up. And now it is bed time. Good night my friends and Not chat tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


Kristoff said:


> Hm, I also thought probiotics are good for protecting your stomach during a course of antibiotics. I eat plain yoghurt regularly and sometimes also drink kefir. Hope it’s not interfering with the treatment.
> Will ask the doctor — if I get to see him later this year


Probiotics can be taken together with antibiotics as far as I know, but some antibiotics do not work well when you drink milk or eat yoghurt or kefir. 
Probiotics and antibiotics should not be "eaten" at the same time. There should be some hours between the intake these two meds.
Probiotics protect the intestine, the good bacterias there.
Please ask the doctor how to use the antibiotics right.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed. Two of my busiest days of the week are starting tomorrow. Nos da, roommates! (Haven’t heard any Welsh in here for a while, so let me do it with a Russian accent  )


Good night Lena and sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roommates, today I got the result of the blood work from my cat Monty. 
All parameters are well, that means, liver, kidneys and the thyroid are working well but there is another problem I had feared. The brother of Monty died with only 2 years because of this desease
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_infectious_peritonitis

I always feared and know that Monty is a carrier for this virus too and some day it might break out. It seems that the day X has come.
Losing weight is a bad sign.
Nobody can say how long Monty has to live. It makes me sad losing one cat or dog after another, but that is life, I know, but knowing makes it not easier.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates, today I got the result of the blood work from my cat Monty.
> All parameters are well, that means, liver, kidneys and the thyroid are working well but there is another problem I had feared. The brother of Monty died with only 2 years because of this desease
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_infectious_peritonitis
> 
> I always feared and know that Monty is a carrier for this virus too and some day it might break out. It seems that the day X has come.
> Losing weight is a bad sign.
> Nobody can say how long Monty has to live. It makes me sad losing one cat or dog after another, but that is life, I know, but knowing makes it not easier.



Oh no! How sad 

More massive electronic hugs from me to you. I am so sorry Sabine [emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

And it’s nos da from me too. 

Time to turn and and hope to not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I am sorry to read about your Father. I hope he gets better soon and that the new meds work.



Thank you, Carol![emoji2][emoji173]️
But to be honest, we “lost” him over 5 years ago when he couldn’t recognize us very often and his personality started changing. 
I appreciate your love and support, but I’m really ok. [emoji846][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm sure you can find the answer on google



The Almighty Google knows EVERYTHING!!!! [emoji2]
HAIL, GOOGLE!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates, today I got the result of the blood work from my cat Monty.
> All parameters are well, that means, liver, kidneys and the thyroid are working well but there is another problem I had feared. The brother of Monty died with only 2 years because of this desease
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_infectious_peritonitis
> 
> I always feared and know that Monty is a carrier for this virus too and some day it might break out. It seems that the day X has come.
> Losing weight is a bad sign.
> Nobody can say how long Monty has to live. It makes me sad losing one cat or dog after another, but that is life, I know, but knowing makes it not easier.



Oh no, this is so sad. Hugs, Bee. Spoil him. Cats want to feel loved, especially when sick. You’re the best cat mom he could ever wish for.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> The Almighty Google knows EVERYTHING!!!! [emoji2]
> HAIL, GOOGLE!!!!! [emoji6]



Scary, isn’t it?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope you all have a wonderful, wibbling Friday in your corner of this planet (or another planet if you’re so inclined  )


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates, today I got the result of the blood work from my cat Monty.
> All parameters are well, that means, liver, kidneys and the thyroid are working well but there is another problem I had feared. The brother of Monty died with only 2 years because of this desease
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_infectious_peritonitis
> 
> I always feared and know that Monty is a carrier for this virus too and some day it might break out. It seems that the day X has come.
> Losing weight is a bad sign.
> Nobody can say how long Monty has to live. It makes me sad losing one cat or dog after another, but that is life, I know, but knowing makes it not easier.


Oh no!!! I am so sorry Sabine. That is a hard thing to have to deal with. I hope your Kitty is not in any pain?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Carol![emoji2][emoji173]️
> But to be honest, we “lost” him over 5 years ago when he couldn’t recognize us very often and his personality started changing.
> I appreciate your love and support, but I’m really ok. [emoji846][emoji106]


That is good. re that you are okay. I have never had to deal with Damentia, but I have heard that it is very difficult for the family. Big Hug from me.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I hope you all have a wonderful, wibbling Friday in your corner of this planet (or another planet if you’re so inclined  )


Good Morning Linda,

Lol are you saying that some of the roommates could be aliens posing as humans on the forum?


----------



## Moozillion

Another super busy day for me, so not likely to be around much.[emoji53]
I love you all, and hope everyone has a spercalifragilistiexpialidocious day!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

A quick note about my thoughts on Adam and his absence.
It seems to me that when Adam is active on the forum, he pours his heart and soul into EVERY post. And that's not just the CDR- that's giving support and advice to people with tortoise questions on other threads. 
And in the CDR he reads EVERY.SINGLE.POST., and responds to many. That is a MASSIVE commitment of time, energy and heart. It really is like a full time job but with much more heartfelt connection. 
It is BECAUSE of his immersion in the CDR that it has become what it has. The people who resonate with his thoughts, feelings and style come and stay, and make it such a wonderful place.

When anyone, not just Adam, puts that kind of energy into something, then other parts of your life get left aside. And sooner or later you get a bit burnt out. 
He takes breaks, as well he should. It doesn't mean he doesn't care. It just means he needs to pull away and reset. 
Of course we miss him. 
But he'll be back when the time is right for him. I hope it's before September (his birthdays month) but it will be what he needs. And we want him back as Our Adam: not as someone laboring under the burden of obligation, but as someone participating with joy.

So we carry on (in more ways than one!!! ) and enjoy this lovely little world that is the CDR. 

love and hugs to all, Bea/ Mooz


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda,
> 
> Lol are you saying that some of the roommates could be aliens posing as humans on the forum?



Anything is possible in the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> A quick note about my thoughts on Adam and his absence.
> It seems to me that when Adam is active on the forum, he pours his heart and soul into EVERY post. And that's not just the CDR- that's giving support and advice to people with tortoise questions on other threads.
> And in the CDR he reads EVERY.SINGLE.POST., and responds to many. That is a MASSIVE commitment of time, energy and heart. It really is like a full time job but with much more heartfelt connection.
> It is BECAUSE of his immersion in the CDR that it has become what it has. The people who resonate with his thoughts, feelings and style come and stay, and make it such a wonderful place.
> 
> When anyone, not just Adam, puts that kind of energy into something, then other parts of your life get left aside. And sooner or later you get a bit burnt out.
> He takes breaks, as well he should. It doesn't mean he doesn't care. It just means he needs to pull away and reset.
> Of course we miss him.
> But he'll be back when the time is right for him. I hope it's before September (his birthdays month) but it will be what he needs. And we want him back as Our Adam: not as someone laboring under the burden of obligation, but as someone participating with joy.
> 
> So we carry on (in more ways than one!!! ) and enjoy this lovely little world that is the CDR.
> 
> love and hugs to all, Bea/ Mooz



So well said Bea. I agree completely. He’ll be back when he’s good and ready. 

 [emoji217]


----------



## JoesMum

And now I must disappear for a short while. Easter eggs don’t buy themselves... and my children are still not too old for a treat from Mum 

(And JoesDad is starting to sulk that I haven’t bought him one either  )


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! How sad
> 
> More massive electronic hugs from me to you. I am so sorry Sabine [emoji22]


Thank you Linda. Your hugs are appreciated. I give one of them to Monty.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, this is so sad. Hugs, Bee. Spoil him. Cats want to feel loved, especially when sick. You’re the best cat mom he could ever wish for.


Thank you Lena for your kind words. I love this crazy tomcat and I will do all I can for his health.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh no!!! I am so sorry Sabine. That is a hard thing to have to deal with. I hope your Kitty is not in any pain?


No, he has no pain, yet. He is still good eating and active like a 13 year old cat is. I am watching him closely.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> A quick note about my thoughts on Adam and his absence.
> It seems to me that when Adam is active on the forum, he pours his heart and soul into EVERY post. And that's not just the CDR- that's giving support and advice to people with tortoise questions on other threads.
> And in the CDR he reads EVERY.SINGLE.POST., and responds to many. That is a MASSIVE commitment of time, energy and heart. It really is like a full time job but with much more heartfelt connection.
> It is BECAUSE of his immersion in the CDR that it has become what it has. The people who resonate with his thoughts, feelings and style come and stay, and make it such a wonderful place.
> 
> When anyone, not just Adam, puts that kind of energy into something, then other parts of your life get left aside. And sooner or later you get a bit burnt out.
> He takes breaks, as well he should. It doesn't mean he doesn't care. It just means he needs to pull away and reset.
> Of course we miss him.
> But he'll be back when the time is right for him. I hope it's before September (his birthdays month) but it will be what he needs. And we want him back as Our Adam: not as someone laboring under the burden of obligation, but as someone participating with joy.
> 
> So we carry on (in more ways than one!!! ) and enjoy this lovely little world that is the CDR.
> 
> love and hugs to all, Bea/ Mooz


I agree with you Bea. Adam hasn`t forgotten us, he only needs a rest and we should carry on like you`ve said.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Another super busy day for me, so not likely to be around much.[emoji53]
> I love you all, and hope everyone has a spercalifragilistiexpialidocious day!!!!!!


Oh Myyyy, what a BIG word you have!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And now I must disappear for a short while. Easter eggs don’t buy themselves... and my children are still not too old for a treat from Mum
> 
> (And JoesDad is starting to sulk that I haven’t bought him one either  )


Have a good easter egg run ! Like a potatoe run or my lettuce run that I have to do this day too.
My easter eggs lay my chicken.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> A quick note about my thoughts on Adam and his absence.
> It seems to me that when Adam is active on the forum, he pours his heart and soul into EVERY post. And that's not just the CDR- that's giving support and advice to people with tortoise questions on other threads.
> And in the CDR he reads EVERY.SINGLE.POST., and responds to many. That is a MASSIVE commitment of time, energy and heart. It really is like a full time job but with much more heartfelt connection.
> It is BECAUSE of his immersion in the CDR that it has become what it has. The people who resonate with his thoughts, feelings and style come and stay, and make it such a wonderful place.
> 
> When anyone, not just Adam, puts that kind of energy into something, then other parts of your life get left aside. And sooner or later you get a bit burnt out.
> He takes breaks, as well he should. It doesn't mean he doesn't care. It just means he needs to pull away and reset.
> Of course we miss him.
> But he'll be back when the time is right for him. I hope it's before September (his birthdays month) but it will be what he needs. And we want him back as Our Adam: not as someone laboring under the burden of obligation, but as someone participating with joy.
> 
> So we carry on (in more ways than one!!! ) and enjoy this lovely little world that is the CDR.
> 
> love and hugs to all, Bea/ Mooz


We still miss him though. But Yes, a person does need a break every now and then. BBBUUUUUTTTT........I feel very sorry for Adam, because he is going to have a serious amount of catching up to do. (Even though he is very good at catching up.)


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda,
> 
> Lol are you saying that some of the roommates could be aliens posing as humans on the forum?


Don't worry. I come in peace.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Anything is possible in the CDR


Whahahaha. Okay be Honest which one of you is the Alien? And are you a friendly Alien or just pretending to be friendly to lull us into a false sense of security?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Myyyy, what a BIG word you have!!!


Can you please translate Beas word for me ?
My translater don`t know it.
It is maybe this :


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Okay be Honest which one of you is the Alien? And are you a friendly Alien or just pretending to be friendly to lull us into a false sense of security?


I come in search of great wisdom and hope to learn your tort ways.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And now I must disappear for a short while. Easter eggs don’t buy themselves... and my children are still not too old for a treat from Mum
> 
> (And JoesDad is starting to sulk that I haven’t bought him one either  )


LOL. I still have to do that as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't worry. I come in peace.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Can you please translate Beas word for me ?
> My translater don`t know it.
> It is maybe this :


The best way to explain it is if you watch - The sound of music. It is an old film and that is where the word comes from.


----------



## Bee62

Bye roomies . I am going to make my lettuce run now.Torts are hungry. 
See you hopefully not later.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> A quick note about my thoughts on Adam and his absence.
> It seems to me that when Adam is active on the forum, he pours his heart and soul into EVERY post. And that's not just the CDR- that's giving support and advice to people with tortoise questions on other threads.
> And in the CDR he reads EVERY.SINGLE.POST., and responds to many. That is a MASSIVE commitment of time, energy and heart. It really is like a full time job but with much more heartfelt connection.
> It is BECAUSE of his immersion in the CDR that it has become what it has. The people who resonate with his thoughts, feelings and style come and stay, and make it such a wonderful place.
> 
> When anyone, not just Adam, puts that kind of energy into something, then other parts of your life get left aside. And sooner or later you get a bit burnt out.
> He takes breaks, as well he should. It doesn't mean he doesn't care. It just means he needs to pull away and reset.
> Of course we miss him.
> But he'll be back when the time is right for him. I hope it's before September (his birthdays month) but it will be what he needs. And we want him back as Our Adam: not as someone laboring under the burden of obligation, but as someone participating with joy.
> 
> So we carry on (in more ways than one!!! ) and enjoy this lovely little world that is the CDR.
> 
> love and hugs to all, Bea/ Mooz


Nicely put, Bea! What Adam does really requires massive commitment of the time and mind. Thank you for putting this into words so clearly.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And now I must disappear for a short while. Easter eggs don’t buy themselves... and my children are still not too old for a treat from Mum
> 
> (And JoesDad is starting to sulk that I haven’t bought him one either  )


LOL. What's your family's choice -- Chocolate eggs? Kinder eggs?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't worry. I come in peace.


ROFL


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! I so need a break from looking after other people's children on Fridays. Because other people's children don't listen to me sometimes , and that's so frustrating. 
Oh, next week is a break! Phew...


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter's school had a charity run around the school and in the adjacent park to promote lung health. 


Lung health is very close to my heart.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We still miss him though. But Yes, a person does need a break every now and then. BBBUUUUUTTTT........I feel very sorry for Adam, because he is going to have a serious amount of catching up to do. (Even though he is very good at catching up.)



What do you reckon? 150k posts by September?!  [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Can you please translate Beas word for me ?
> My translater don`t know it.
> It is maybe this :



This clip explains!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The best way to explain it is if you watch - The sound of music. It is an old film and that is where the word comes from.



No! Wrong Julie Andrews film. 

It’s from Mary Poppins 

Originally the story was a book by PL Travers


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> LOL. What's your family's choice -- Chocolate eggs? Kinder eggs?



Hotel Chocolat ... posh eggs!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Can you please translate Beas word for me ?
> My translater don`t know it.
> It is maybe this :



It’s from a song in the Disney movie Mary Poppins!!!! Great fun movie!
I love Julie Andrews and **** Van Dyke.[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This clip explains!



LOVE IT!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hotel Chocolat ... posh eggs!



Ooh. Fancy! Not asking how much you have to shell out for eggs each Easter then. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The best way to explain it is if you watch - The sound of music. It is an old film and that is where the word comes from.





JoesMum said:


> No! Wrong Julie Andrews film.
> 
> It’s from Mary Poppins
> 
> Originally the story was a book by PL Travers





Moozillion said:


> It’s from a song in the Disney movie Mary Poppins!!!! Great fun movie!
> I love Julie Andrews and **** Van Dyke.[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji106][emoji2]



Right: Can’t be the Sound of Music because they actually speak English there. 
Or was it German?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Right: Can’t be the Sound of Music because they actually speak English there.
> Or was it German?



Mr Van Dyke’s fake Cockney English accent in Mary Poppins is widely derided in the UK. It is awful! [emoji23]

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is the least of the problems!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Right: Can’t be the Sound of Music because they actually speak English there. [emoji14]
> Or was it German?


Oops. Sorry you guys are right. It WAS Mary Poppins.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter's school had a charity run around the school and in the adjacent park to promote lung health.
> View attachment 233928
> 
> Lung health is very close to my heart.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What do you reckon? 150k posts by September?!  [emoji1]


We can always try but then he won't be here for the 200k post mark.[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No! Wrong Julie Andrews film.
> 
> It’s from Mary Poppins
> 
> Originally the story was a book by PL Travers


Sorrrrrrryyyyyy. Well least I got the " old movie" part right.[emoji1] [emoji15]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Mr Van Dyke’s fake Cockney English accent in Mary Poppins is widely derided in the UK. It is awful! [emoji23]
> 
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is the least of the problems!



LOL! I should watch both films again.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Ooh. Fancy! Not asking how much you have to shell out for eggs each Easter then. [emoji23]



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sorrrrrrryyyyyy. Well least I got the " old movie" part right.[emoji1] [emoji15]



Close enough!


----------



## JoesMum

Developments in the nest box might be problematic. A bumblebee has been checking it out at length this afternoon. 

Bumblebees are protected, but this is a seriously bad location for one to nest. It’s too close to the house and I am allergic to their stings


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Mr Van Dyke’s fake Cockney English accent in Mary Poppins is widely derided in the UK. It is awful! [emoji23]
> 
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is the least of the problems!



I read Mr. Van Dyke’s autobiography. He said that doing a foreign accent was a huge struggle for him and he knows was he did it very badly. After Mary Poppins, he refused to ever try to do accents when he performed!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I saw that! [emoji6]


I didn't good catch Bea!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Developments in the nest box might be problematic. A bumblebee has been checking it out at length this afternoon.
> 
> Bumblebees are protected, but this is a seriously bad location for one to nest. It’s too close to the house and I am allergic to their stings
> View attachment 233936


Oopsie. Maybe the birds will eat it?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oopsie. Maybe the birds will eat it?



This bee is big! Too big for a bluet-it


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the 100,000th post prizes are at the Post Office! Let's see how long it takes them to be delivered. No tracking numbers, because I opted for the least expensive shipping method. Maybe when Adam gets his it will cause him to drop in. Let's hope.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Developments in the nest box might be problematic. A bumblebee has been checking it out at length this afternoon.
> 
> Bumblebees are protected, but this is a seriously bad location for one to nest. It’s too close to the house and I am allergic to their stings
> View attachment 233936


I love those big black and yellow bumble bees.

Hopefully this guy will find the door and make his way out.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I love those big black and yellow bumble bees.
> 
> Hopefully this guy will find the door and make his way out.



She made her way out more than once. Which is why I am concerned. She kept coming back.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This bee is big! Too big for a bluet-it


And if you use smoke to put it to sleep and then kill it? Although the birds will probably not go back in there if you use smoke. Hmmmm I really hope it decides it does not like the nest box and goes somewhere else.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the 100,000th post prizes are at the Post Office! Let's see how long it takes them to be delivered. No tracking numbers, because I opted for the least expensive shipping method. Maybe when Adam gets his it will cause him to drop in. Let's hope.


Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This clip explains!


Oh, I know that !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We can always try but then he won't be here for the 200k post mark.[emoji22]


Breaking the 200.000 post mark would be fun ! Let`s go !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Developments in the nest box might be problematic. A bumblebee has been checking it out at length this afternoon.
> 
> Bumblebees are protected, but this is a seriously bad location for one to nest. It’s too close to the house and I am allergic to their stings
> View attachment 233936



Yikes. Anything within the limits of law that could make it change its mind?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the 100,000th post prizes are at the Post Office! Let's see how long it takes them to be delivered. No tracking numbers, because I opted for the least expensive shipping method. Maybe when Adam gets his it will cause him to drop in. Let's hope.



Thank you, Yvonne! Let’s hope indeed.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Breaking the 200.000 post mark would be fun ! Let`s go !



We might get close to it by September.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And if you use smoke to put it to sleep and then kill it? Although the birds will probably not go back in there if you use smoke. Hmmmm I really hope it decides it does not like the nest box and goes somewhere else.


Noo. not killing a bumble bee ! They are protected and very friendly. I love them.
@JoesMum When you use a little bit of perfum or deo on the hole where they get in the bumblebee will not return. They can smell the perfum and stay away. I think birds don`t have a good smell. The bird will be not irritated from the smell.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yikes. Anything within the limits of law that could make it change its mind?


Yes ! Perfum or deo !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> We might get close to it by September.


Yaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Let`s go !
Btw: I love your new avatar Lena. Sorry, I would have said some days before but I was so busy with reading, catching up and writing !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Why do all you guys leave when I arrive ??????
That brings the bad thought to me that you don`t like me.......


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Let`s go !
> Btw: I love your new avatar Lena. Sorry, I would have said some days before but I was so busy with reading, catching up and writing !



Thank you!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why do all you guys leave when I arrive ??????
> That brings the bad thought to me that you don`t like me.......



LOL. I’m still here. Just didn’t see you in the dark.


----------



## Kristoff

How was your lettuce run, Bee? @Bee62


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL. I’m still here. Just didn’t see you in the dark.


Ah, there you are. I couldn`t see you too.
The yellyfish get so dark after Adam left, I think they are sad like us that he disappeared.
Can a yellyfish be sad ???


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> How was your lettuce run, Bee? @Bee62


Wow, it was really a run and fight . Have to go into two supermarkets until I got all the lettuce I wanted.
These torts will eat me out of the house and property....... so we say in Germany. LOL !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ah, there you are. I couldn`t see you too.
> The yellyfish get so dark after Adam left, I think they are sad like us that he disappeared.
> Can a yellyfish be sad ???



Nah. Linda or Bea mentioned they were just dusty. We should polish them well next time we clean the place.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wow, it was really a run and fight . Have to go into two supermarkets until I got all the lettuce I wanted.
> These torts will eat me from house and property....... so we say in Germany. LOL !



LOL. Seriously, how much do they eat now?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nah. Linda or Bea mentioned they were just dusty. We should polish them well next time we clean the place.


When polished they yell ..... you know. It is not easy to polish them.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL. Seriously, how much do they eat now?


Hmm, I need 300 - 450 gr. lambs lettuce, 3 -4 belgium endive and 3 romane lettuce every day for these 8 torts.
The three bigger sulcatas eat the most of it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Noo. not killing a bumble bee ! They are protected and very friendly. I love them.
> @JoesMum When you use a little bit of perfum or deo on the hole where they get in the bumblebee will not return. They can smell the perfum and stay away. I think birds don`t have a good smell. The bird will be not irritated from the smell.


Oops I forgot Linda said it was protected. Told you guys that I have the memory of a gold fish.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oops I forgot Linda said it was protected. Told you guys that I have the memory of a gold fish.


Gold fishs have a good memory.... I think.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why do all you guys leave when I arrive ??????
> That brings the bad thought to me that you don`t like me.......


No. No. No. We love you Sabine. I am popping in and out.


----------



## DE42




----------



## DE42

How is everyone?


----------



## Bee62

Short break for me. My shelled dinosaurs want to sleep. As every evening I must empty and clean the water dishes, take not eaten food away ( for the chicken ! Nothing will be thrown away ) and sing them a Sleepy Lullaby Song


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, I need 300 - 450 gr. lambs lettuce, 3 -4 belgium endive and 3 romane lettuce every day for these 8 torts.
> The three bigger sulcatas eat the most of it.



Every day.  I bet shopkeepers/cashiers at the supermarket know you as the Lettuce Lady  
Does it get better in summer when weeds finally grow?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oops I forgot Linda said it was protected. Told you guys that I have the memory of a gold fish.




You seem really busy, Carol! Is it all work?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> How is everyone?



Goooooooood ! And you ????


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 233943



Hello to you too, Dan.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> How is everyone?



Good here. 
The question is, how are you?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Every day.  I bet shopkeepers/cashiers at the supermarket know you as the Lettuce Lady
> Does it get better in summer when weeds finally grow?


Oh yes, I hope so. Then they get a lot of fresh leafs, blossoms, dandelions and gras. But the cold weather is not right to let these yummy things grow.
Lettuce Lady ? That`s funny. I am the crazy cat lady , the lettuce lady and ....... so much more !
I know I am crazy and I like it !


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> View attachment 233943


Wait. Why is there shame? I think I have confused myself again..


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


>


O that is so very very true...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roommates, today I got the result of the blood work from my cat Monty.
> All parameters are well, that means, liver, kidneys and the thyroid are working well but there is another problem I had feared. The brother of Monty died with only 2 years because of this desease
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_infectious_peritonitis
> 
> I always feared and know that Monty is a carrier for this virus too and some day it might break out. It seems that the day X has come.
> Losing weight is a bad sign.
> Nobody can say how long Monty has to live. It makes me sad losing one cat or dog after another, but that is life, I know, but knowing makes it not easier.



Sorry to hear


----------



## CarolM

As long as they don't eat the house and property.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When polished they yell ..... you know. It is not easy to polish them.


Maybe we should take them through a car wash. That way they will be squeaky clean.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, I need 300 - 450 gr. lambs lettuce, 3 -4 belgium endive and 3 romane lettuce every day for these 8 torts.
> The three bigger sulcatas eat the most of it.


Wow. But then you do have 8 torts.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Gold fishs have a good memory.... I think.


I have always been told that their memory is about 3 seconds.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 233943


Who is the shame for?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> How is everyone?


We are all good. Very glad it is Friday!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Developments in the nest box might be problematic. A bumblebee has been checking it out at length this afternoon.
> 
> Bumblebees are protected, but this is a seriously bad location for one to nest. It’s too close to the house and I am allergic to their stings
> View attachment 233936



Bad bumblebee! Go find a bee house!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> As long as they don't eat the house and property.



LOL. The Sullys might try, eventually


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And if you use smoke to put it to sleep and then kill it? Although the birds will probably not go back in there if you use smoke. Hmmmm I really hope it decides it does not like the nest box and goes somewhere else.


That's illegal. They're protected here. I can't disturb a birds nest or kill bees. 

Welll, you can kill bees under special circumstances, but it's not straightforward.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Before and after..... we went from Snowman, tall and proud.... to Melting Sunman....squishing and squashed...

Check the grass...only two days ago...we had to perform some facial reconstruction....


----------



## CarolM

During the day yes it was all work. But this evening it has been doing stuff around the house. Etc. And my internet keeps on going slow.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yikes. Anything within the limits of law that could make it change its mind?


I rally was stood outside batting her away with a broom when she emerged. I can only hope!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Noo. not killing a bumble bee ! They are protected and very friendly. I love them.
> @JoesMum When you use a little bit of perfum or deo on the hole where they get in the bumblebee will not return. They can smell the perfum and stay away. I think birds don`t have a good smell. The bird will be not irritated from the smell.


That's worth noting. I'll get outside with some in the morning


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Wait. Why is there shame? I think I have confused myself again..


But you are an alien! So you are supposed to know more than we do and or be more advanced!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, I need 300 - 450 gr. lambs lettuce, 3 -4 belgium endive and 3 romane lettuce every day for these 8 torts.
> The three bigger sulcatas eat the most of it.


Joe on a warm day could put away a whole large Romaine lettuce as well as grazing the lawn constantly. Thir appetite never diminishes.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL. The Sullys might try, eventually


Oh yes. I forgot about the sully wall!!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> How is everyone?


Doing well thank you. How are you Dan?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That's illegal. They're protected here. I can't disturb a birds nest or kill bees.
> 
> Welll, you can kill bees under special circumstances, but it's not straightforward.


Sabine already moaned at me about that. I had forgotten that you said it was protected. My bad!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have always been told that their memory is about 3 seconds.


I think that's been disproved. Our fish certainly know what's going on!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> But you are an alien! So you are supposed to know more than we do and or be more advanced!


In an infinite universe there have to be aliens less knowledgeable than us?!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh yes. I forgot about the sully wall!!



You mean this wall?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh yes. I forgot about the sully wall!!



  

I’m off to bed, roommates. Good night!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Before and after..... we went from Snowman, tall and proud.... to Melting Sunman....squishing and squashed...
> 
> Check the grass...only two days ago...we had to perform some facial reconstruction....
> 
> View attachment 233944
> View attachment 233945


Oh shame poor snowman.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Nah. Linda or Bea mentioned they were just dusty. We should polish them well next time we clean the place.


Count me out! I have a hard enough time getting up the energy to polish and dust my own house!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Goooooooood ! And you ????


I'm good just working lile always lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think that's been disproved. Our fish certainly know what's going on!


Lol. More than likely. But generally that is what we say here in S.A. when your memory sucks.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Hello to you too, Dan.


That was for @CarolM
Because of her apology to Bee. Lol


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Good here.
> The question is, how are you?


I'm good. Crohn's still giving me a fit but hopefully it won't last too long.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> You mean this wall?
> 
> View attachment 233946


That photo is going down in Sulcata legend. It's just classic! That cute iggle weeny tortoise all growed up. 

(Actually, probably only partly growed up)

Makes me gein every time I see it


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> In an infinite universe there have to be aliens less knowledgeable than us?!


Yesss but then they would not be visiting us, as we have already put a man on the moon. And if they were less knowledgeable than us, that should mean that they would not know how to travel to other planets yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed, roommates. Good night!


Goodnight and sleep well Lena. I hope your antibiotics have properly made an impact tomorrow!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> We are all good. Very glad it is Friday!!!


TGIF!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You mean this wall?
> 
> View attachment 233946


Yip. Thats the one.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed, roommates. Good night!


Sleep tight Lena. Sweet dreams.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> That's illegal. They're protected here. I can't disturb a birds nest or kill bees.
> 
> Welll, you can kill bees under special circumstances, but it's not straightforward.


That would he bad here. I probably kill 50 wasp nest a year around the house. If we did not you could not walk outside.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Count me out! I have a hard enough time getting up the energy to polish and dust my own house!


Lol. Where are those cleaning elves when you need them?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Doing well thank you. How are you Dan?


I'm ok thanks


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> That would he bad here. I probably kill 50 wasp nest a year around the house. If we did not you could not walk outside.


Wasps aren't protected. Bees are. I murder wasps with no guilt too!


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Wasps aren't protected. Bees are. I murder wasps with no guilt too!


Ah I see. I lump them together. The only bees I kill and the boring bumble bees that eat up the wood structures around the house.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That was for @CarolM
> Because of her apology to Bee. Lol


Lol. The one for the bumblebee? Must I go sit in the corner and repent my sins?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm good. Crohn's still giving me a fit but hopefully it won't last too long.


I really hope it gets better soon Dan. I can't imagine the frustration you go through everytime it pokes it's head out.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That photo is going down in Sulcata legend. It's just classic! That cute iggle weeny tortoise all growed up.
> 
> (Actually, probably only partly growed up)
> 
> Makes me gein every time I see it


Me too. Perfect example of a bulldozer.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I really hope it gets better soon Dan. I can't imagine the frustration you go through everytime it pokes it's head out.


It's just something you live with. I could be in much else shape or be a much worse problem so I'm just thankful I can live a normal life. At least for the most part.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Ah I see. I lump them together. The only bees I kill and the boring bumble bees that eat up the wood structures around the house.


Interesting, but these "boring bumble bees" are actually endangered worldwide thanks to pesticides.

Your wood borers are a solitary bee species that don't occur in huge numbers but make a valuable part of the pollination of the plants that feed humans. They're too easily ignored as "just bees"

It's a shame about the damage... It makes them harder to tolerate. The same goes over here and for the masonry bees.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight and sleep well Lena. I hope your antibiotics have properly made an impact tomorrow!


What you said from me too?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> TGIF!!!


Exactly!!!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's just something you live with. I could be in much else shape or be a much worse problem so I'm just thankful I can live a normal life. At least for the most part.


Yip one has to be thankful for the small mercies in life.


----------



## CarolM

Seems like I am all caught up.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Interesting, but these "boring bumble bees" are actually endangered worldwide thanks to pesticides.
> 
> Your wood borers are a solitary bee species that don't occur in huge numbers but make a valuable part of the pollination of the plants that feed humans. They're too easily ignored as "just bees"
> 
> It's a shame about the damage... It makes them harder to tolerate. The same goes over here and for the masonry bees.


That's interesting I did not know this. Though they do not seem endangered here. I'll take a look on the state wildlife website.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No. No. No. We love you Sabine. I am popping in and out.


Thank you Carol. Love and hug me. I will love it !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. Love and hug me. I will love it !


[emoji8][emoji178]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Seems like I am all caught up.


I am not ....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I am not ....


:hug: you can make it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am not ....


Good luck. Would you like some hot chocolate while you catch up?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Good luck. Would you like some hot chocolate while you catch up?


The leprechaun has a fresh pot and some little cakes I believe.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Sorry to hear


Thank you Mark.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good luck. Would you like some hot chocolate while you catch up?


I am sending Montgomery over with coffee, tea and hot chocolate. You can help yourself to whichever one you would like.


----------



## Bee62

O


CarolM said:


> Good luck. Would you like some hot chocolate while you catch up?


Oh yeahhh ! Yummy. I would !
Saying it with minions words:
Everytime I loose weight I will find it in the refrigerator back !


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I am sending Montgomery over with coffee, tea and hot chocolate. You can help yourself to whichever one you would like.


Thanks. It's a bit cold here today. Something hot would be nice.


----------



## CarolM

It is now 23.45 wwwwaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy past my bedtime. So good night all, sweet dreams and don't let the woolspider bite (if she exists)


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. It's a bit cold here today. Something hot would be nice.


Help yourself to whichever one you want.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> It is now 23.45 wwwwaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy past my bedtime. So good night all, sweet dreams and don't let the woolspider bite (if she exists)


Good night.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> As long as they don't eat the house and property.


Interesting ! I never thought of it but now it scares me. A huge, big sulcata biting in my house and eating the front door....


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good night.


Good night Dan.[emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow. But then you do have 8 torts.


Hmm, how much lettuce might Yvonne need every day ????


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Interesting ! I never thought of it but now it scares me. A huge, big sulcata biting in my house and eating the front door....


Just make sure your house is not made of candy and gingerbread. As sugar is not good for torts. [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is now 23.45 wwwwaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy past my bedtime. So good night all, sweet dreams and don't let the woolspider bite (if she exists)



Goodnight Carol. Sweet web of dreams


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those heading off to sleep... here’s a nice relaxing video we made of birds visiting our feeder during this weeks snowstorm

Guten nacht alles, spokoniy nochy, Laila sa’ Edda, ma’as salama...enjoy the vid!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We are all good. Very glad it is Friday!!!


----------



## JoesMum

I ahve just been giggling over a comedy song about Cheap Flights... clearly directed at RyanAir judging by the fake Irish accents


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> But you are an alien! So you are supposed to know more than we do and or be more advanced!


Only in certain things. I am still learning some of your ways...


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That's worth noting. I'll get outside with some in the morning


Please keep us updated what happen.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Interesting ! I never thought of it but now it scares me. A huge, big sulcata biting in my house and eating the front door....


The world would quake in fear


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The leprechaun has a fresh pot and some little cakes I believe.


I thought Adam has fired him. Oh, oh, there is something weird going on when he came back although he was fired and offers cookies and cake.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> For those heading off to sleep... here’s a nice relaxing video we made of birds visiting our feeder during this weeks snowstorm
> 
> Guten nacht alles, spokoniy nochy, Laila sa’ Edda, ma’as salama...enjoy the vid!


Gute Nacht Mark. Schlaf gut und träum was schönes.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The world would quake in fear
> View attachment 233949


Owwww.....that is really scary ! Godzilla tort is back....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Joe on a warm day could put away a whole large Romaine lettuce as well as grazing the lawn constantly. Thir appetite never diminishes.


I really, really wonder how much they can eat. They are so small but eat soooo much.  
I think the whole inside of a tort is a big stomach !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed, roommates. Good night!


Good night Carol. With all the post I have to catch up I missed you.
Not to see you tomorrow again.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the 100,000th post prizes are at the Post Office! Let's see how long it takes them to be delivered. No tracking numbers, because I opted for the least expensive shipping method. Maybe when Adam gets his it will cause him to drop in. Let's hope.



I’ve been in touch with Adam via email. He admits he’s an “all or nothing” type of person. He’s working very hard on some complex paleontology classification stuff and plans to come back once he’s had a break from the forum for a while.
He still loves us !!!![emoji173]️
He’s just temporarily directing his focus elsewhere. [emoji2]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Gute Nacht Mark. Schlaf gut und träum was schönes.



Spacibo bolshoy und danke. Shukran alles..


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Where are those cleaning elves when you need them?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> :hug: you can make it.


Thank you for being so optimistic on me.


----------



## JoesMum

Goodnight all. Time for bed for me. Sleep well when it's your turn


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Ah I see. I lump them together. The only bees I kill and the boring bumble bees that eat up the wood structures around the house.


Wasps need wood to build their huge nests. Wild bees and bumble bees mostly build their nests in the earth or in tiny holes in stone walls.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight all. Time for bed for me. Sleep well when it's your turn


Good night. Sleep well .


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight all. Time for bed for me. Sleep well when it's your turn


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> I really, really wonder how much they can eat. They are so small but eat soooo much.
> I think the whole inside of a tort is a big stomach !



I agree... our Sully will eat and eat and eat.... bunches of fresh dandelion. Romaine, a few zucchini, a cup or more of mazuri...grass, some hay.... can’t wait for warm outdoor temps.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I agree... our Sully will eat and eat and eat.... bunches of fresh dandelion. Romaine, a few zucchini, a cup or more of mazuri...grass, some hay.... can’t wait for warm outdoor temps.


.... and your Sully is a few years older than my torts.....
I see myself daily buying shopping trolleys full of lettuce, planting fields of dandelion and harvesting some hundred bundles of hay .....

---- feeding hungry torts...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep...


----------



## DE42

I wish I could eat what he is. Lol


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...
> 
> View attachment 233959
> View attachment 233960


The look on her face tells all: * MORE !*


----------



## DE42

I went out and got a big burger today. I eat about half of it and threw the rest away. I'm sick of anything fryed. Or chicken, or beef, or fish, or sandwiches, or bread, or pizza, or anything with grease. [emoji855][emoji31][emoji850]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I went out and got a big burger today. I eat about half of it and threw the rest away. I'm sick of anything fryed. Or chicken, or beef, or fish, or sandwiches, or bread, or pizza, or anything with grease. [emoji855][emoji31][emoji850]


Can you eat lettuce ? A huge bowl of fresh lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, hard cooked eggs and tuna fish is very yummy !


----------



## Bee62

For me it is bedtime.
Good night and not to see you soon again.
Gute Nacht !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Can you eat lettuce ? A huge bowl of fresh lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, hard cooked eggs and tuna fish is very yummy !


Lettuce if it don't have tough stems. Tomatoes I can do a little of. But most of the things I'd put in one I can't eat. Blended I can and probably should. I just don't care for it that way. I found i can eat steamed peas though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, how much lettuce might Yvonne need every day ????


During the summer when it's warm enough for the tortoises to be outside, I don't use much, but during cold weather, here's what I bought today for the week:

6 green leaf, 6 red leaf, 16 romaine hearts, 3 bags broccoli, 4 bell peppers, 2 bok choy, 1 tub mushrooms, 10 zucchini, 6 cucumber, a couple bunches banana, 4 bags Santa Barbara Salad (endive, scarole, raddichio) and a tub strawberries. Daily I pick a bushel basket of weeds to add to the grocery store food. On one day out of the seven I mix a big bag of iceburg salad with moistened Mazuri (10 cups).


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> During the summer when it's warm enough for the tortoises to be outside, I don't use much, but during cold weather, here's what I bought today for the week:
> 
> 6 green leaf, 6 red leaf, 16 romaine hearts, 3 bags broccoli, 4 bell peppers, 2 bok choy, 1 tub mushrooms, 10 zucchini, 6 cucumber, a couple bunches banana, 4 bags Santa Barbara Salad (endive, scarole, raddichio) and a tub strawberries. Daily I pick a bushel basket of weeds to add to the grocery store food. On one day out of the seven I mix a big bag of iceburg salad with moistened Mazuri (10 cups).


How much is that?!!


----------



## Bambam1989

I just learned that they are forecasting snow for tonight [emoji19]


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I just learned that they are forecasting snow for tonight [emoji19]


Here too 8" than turning to rain tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Here too 8" than turning to rain tomorrow evening.


Goodbye my pretty flowers[emoji22]


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Goodbye my pretty flowers[emoji22]


I'm sorry :hug: spring will come eventually.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> How much is that?!!


You mean in money? It costs about $100 a week. You mean in quantity? One day's worth fills a bushel basket.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Wasps need wood to build their huge nests. Wild bees and bumble bees mostly build their nests in the earth or in tiny holes in stone walls.



The bees Dan is talking about are called Carpenter Bees. They are a solitary bee that bores a hole into wood to may a nest. The ones in southern Europe are huge and can do a lot of damage to property.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You mean in money? It costs about $100 a week. You mean in quantity? One day's worth fills a bushel basket.



Ouch. That’s expensive!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I just learned that they are forecasting snow for tonight [emoji19]





DE42 said:


> Here too 8" than turning to rain tomorrow evening.





Bambam1989 said:


> Goodbye my pretty flowers[emoji22]



I haven’t given up hope of spring yet, but it seems reluctant to turn up this year


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning one and all from a soggy Kent. 

We are heading to equally soggy London shortly


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For those heading off to sleep... here’s a nice relaxing video we made of birds visiting our feeder during this weeks snowstorm
> 
> Guten nacht alles, spokoniy nochy, Laila sa’ Edda, ma’as salama...enjoy the vid!


That was beautiful. I think i need a nap now.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I ahve just been giggling over a comedy song about Cheap Flights... clearly directed at RyanAir judging by the fake Irish accents


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Only in certain things. I am still learning some of your ways...


Good luck with that. I am 45yrs old and I am Still trying to learn our ways.[emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> During the summer when it's warm enough for the tortoises to be outside, I don't use much, but during cold weather, here's what I bought today for the week:
> 
> 6 green leaf, 6 red leaf, 16 romaine hearts, 3 bags broccoli, 4 bell peppers, 2 bok choy, 1 tub mushrooms, 10 zucchini, 6 cucumber, a couple bunches banana, 4 bags Santa Barbara Salad (endive, scarole, raddichio) and a tub strawberries. Daily I pick a bushel basket of weeds to add to the grocery store food. On one day out of the seven I mix a big bag of iceburg salad with moistened Mazuri (10 cups).


Sjoe. Thst is alot. Is there anything left in the shops after you have been there?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I just learned that they are forecasting snow for tonight [emoji19]


[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.
Have a supa dupa Saturday.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Where are those cleaning elves when you need them?



Hibernating until it’s time to get ready for Christmas?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good luck. Would you like some hot chocolate while you catch up?



I have “only” 60 posts to go but could I have a cup too? Pretty please?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> The leprechaun has a fresh pot and some little cakes I believe.



Fresh pot???


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Interesting ! I never thought of it but now it scares me. A huge, big sulcata biting in my house and eating the front door....



Just don’t paint it green and spray it with lettuce perfume


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, how much lettuce might Yvonne need every day ????



Some questions are better left never asked.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> For those heading off to sleep... here’s a nice relaxing video we made of birds visiting our feeder during this weeks snowstorm
> 
> Guten nacht alles, spokoniy nochy, Laila sa’ Edda, ma’as salama...enjoy the vid!



25 minutes of birds and it’s not my bedtime — there’s no way I could watch it all. But the first few birds were pretty. 
You’ve got most of the languages covered, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> The world would quake in fear
> View attachment 233949



Nooooo!!!! I can’t stand any horror movies!!! 
*covers eyes and ears with an armadillo*


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I’ve been in touch with Adam via email. He admits he’s an “all or nothing” type of person. He’s working very hard on some complex paleontology classification stuff and plans to come back once he’s had a break from the forum for a while.
> He still loves us !!!![emoji173]️
> He’s just temporarily directing his focus elsewhere. [emoji2]



Thank you for the update, Bea! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...
> 
> View attachment 233959
> View attachment 233960



With gusto!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I went out and got a big burger today. I eat about half of it and threw the rest away. I'm sick of anything fryed. Or chicken, or beef, or fish, or sandwiches, or bread, or pizza, or anything with grease. [emoji855][emoji31][emoji850]





Bee62 said:


> Can you eat lettuce ? A huge bowl of fresh lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, hard cooked eggs and tuna fish is very yummy !



Spinach? With tomato paste and some rice - sees to your protein needs too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Goodbye my pretty flowers[emoji22]



Nooooo, our snow came down hard and fast, accumulated quickly, but temps remained at 32, so real damage. All the daffodils were buried, but today are standing again.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Goodbye my pretty flowers[emoji22]



Oh no! Hope they survive!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. Thst is alot. Is there anything left in the shops after you have been there?



LOL. In the US supermarkets are big. But I’m thinking Mid-West; California might be different. 
By the way, Carol. I had to google it the other day:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> 25 minutes of birds and it’s not my bedtime — there’s no way I could watch it all. But the first few birds were pretty.
> You’ve got most of the languages covered, Mark!



Glad you could watch some!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Checking in from the Russian school here. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> LOL. In the US supermarkets are big. But I’m thinking Mid-West; California might be different.
> By the way, Carol. I had to google it the other day:
> View attachment 233992



Interesting word..glad u shared. Vielen dank mein Freund!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Spinach? With tomato paste and some rice - sees to your protein needs too.


I can't eat rice in any form. Spinach is one I can eat cooked but not raw.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. Thst is alot. Is there anything left in the shops after you have been there?


I go early in the morning when they've just stocked the bins. I shop at a very big store. Lots for everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> LOL. In the US supermarkets are big. But I’m thinking Mid-West; California might be different.
> By the way, Carol. I had to google it the other day:
> View attachment 233992


That's funny. I thought it was a typo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello everyone! Hope you all have a very nice day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Busy morning here, the weight of the heavy recent snow brought down a few really tall pine trees in our back garden/woods area. Wifey and I are clearing, trimming and handsawing away...

It’s hard to see, but one will note that these trees crashed through the fence line right where the did before. Note the brighter clean broken boards.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of being out and about..... just in from a friend...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I go early in the morning when they've just stocked the bins. I shop at a very big store. Lots for everyone!


Lol. Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hibernating until it’s time to get ready for Christmas?


Nooo. Not those elves, the ones like the shoemaker had.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I have “only” 60 posts to go but could I have a cup too? Pretty please?


Sure. Heres one with cream and marshmallows.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> LOL. In the US supermarkets are big. But I’m thinking Mid-West; California might be different.
> By the way, Carol. I had to google it the other day:
> View attachment 233992



You saved me doing it


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of being out and about..... just in from a friend...
> 
> View attachment 234030



Ooh Moscow?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Nooo. Not those elves, the ones like the shoemaker had.


We have a Shoemaker here at work. He don't make shoes unfortunately.


----------



## DE42

At work again. Work work work.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sure. Heres one with cream and marshmallows.
> View attachment 234031



Thank you. Looks amazing. Mmmm


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...
> 
> View attachment 233959
> View attachment 233960


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Spinach? With tomato paste and some rice - sees to your protein needs too.


Never tried that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nooooo, our snow came down hard and fast, accumulated quickly, but temps remained at 32, so real damage. All the daffodils were buried, but today are standing again.


Oh what a relief.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Today I have been in the city of Westminster. 

What you all call London is lots of places merged together. In the centre, on the north bank of the River Thames, are the cities of Westminster and London (Westminster being to the west of London)

We started at 55 Broadway, headquarters of what is now Transport for London (TfL). It was built in 1929 as HQ of Underground Group... it’s privately owned predecessor that brought the separate underground railway companies together. 

It is billed as London’s first skyscraper, built with a steel frame in Art Deco style influenced by NYC architecture of the period. The external sculptures are by famous people like Henry Moore and Epstein who carved them in situ!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL. In the US supermarkets are big. But I’m thinking Mid-West; California might be different.
> By the way, Carol. I had to google it the other day:
> View attachment 233992


Lol. You learned a new word. Sorry I forgot that you guys would not know that word. South African slang.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Checking in from the Russian school here. Have a great Saturday!


Hope yours has been a good saturday as well.


----------



## DE42




----------



## JoesMum

The best bit was the fabulous views from the roof - 14 floors up. This photo has most of the major landmarks. 

I have identified
1. The London Eye big wheel with the “City of London” business district behind it. 
2. The Shard - the current tallest building in London
3. The twin towers of Westminster Abbey
4. The tower at the House of Lords end of the Palace of Westminster - otherwise known as The Houses of Parliament. The House of Commons end has Big Ben on it, but that’s swathed in scaffolding right now (to the left of The Shard)


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's funny. I thought it was a typo.


Lol. It sounds a bit like shoe but where shoe has a oo sound sjoe has a u sound. The sj is a shh sound.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you all have a very nice day!


Hope yours has been a good day so far as well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hope yours has been a good saturday as well.



Pretty good, thank you. 


(Too bad I’m on antibiotics.)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Busy morning here, the weight of the heavy recent snow brought down a few really tall pine trees in our back garden/woods area. Wifey and I are clearing, trimming and handsawing away...
> 
> It’s hard to see, but one will note that these trees crashed through the fence line right where the did before. Note the brighter clean broken boards.....
> 
> View attachment 234029


Well at least you will have lots of fire wood.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. It sounds a bit like shoe but where shoe has a oo sound sjoe has a u sound. The sj is a shh sound.



We all learned something new. I’ll have to ask my SA friend to pronounce it for me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of being out and about..... just in from a friend...
> 
> View attachment 234030


Oohhh nice.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone.
We got 2in of snow accumulation last night. The sun is shining bright and making it melt away. I need to gather Clunker food today, I'll get a good look at the damage then, after the snow is melted.


----------



## JoesMum

Turning anti-clockwise from the above view were St James’s Park and Buckingham Palace but they were largely obscured by buildings. 

So as we were in Westminster, I grabbed a photo of Westminster Abbey



A gold letterbox - painted that colour to celebrate London hosting the 2012 Olympics. Each 2012 gold medallist from the UK had a leeterbox painted gold in their home town to celebrate their win as well 



And finally a classic view up towards St John’s Smith Square church ... the houses were built in the 1770s. 



But under the road is a WWII air raid shelter if you look for the sign.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well at least you will have lots of fire wood.



We have more wood than can be burned....but, have a gas fireplace, makes it a doubly worse. Our neighborhood looks like a tornado hit, trees down all over. Mostly big old pines...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of being out and about..... just in from a friend...
> 
> View attachment 234030


That is just the absolute prettiest building ever. I just LOVE this building. Every time I see its picture I try to imagine the workers building it. I have a terrible time with straight boards, and just look at all the curves and spires on that building!

I just looked it up on Wikipedia - it was built from 1555 to 1561. Man o man! over 500 years of age. Can you imagine? I'm surprised the officials of Russian kept it in such good shape as they were so opposed to religion of any sort and it was built as a cathedral. Such a beautiful building.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We have a Shoemaker here at work. He don't make shoes unfortunately.


Whahaha. We don't want the shoe maker. We want the elves who helped and made the shoes at night. Except we need them to clean at night.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> At work again. Work work work.


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh what a relief.


Okay I am now confused. Did the flowers survive?


----------



## DE42

At least I get one day off this week.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


>


I love Alan Jackson's voice. In my mind he's second only to Willie Nelson.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Today I have been in the city of Westminster.
> 
> What you all call London is lots of places merged together. In the centre, on the north bank of the River Thames, are the cities of Westminster and London (Westminster being to the west of London)
> 
> We started at 55 Broadway, headquarters of what is now Transport for London (TfL). It was built in 1929 as HQ of Underground Group... it’s privately owned predecessor that brought the separate underground railway companies together.
> 
> It is billed as London’s first skyscraper, built with a steel frame in Art Deco style influenced by NYC architecture of the period. The external sculptures are by famous people like Henry Moore and Epstein who carved them in situ!
> View attachment 234032
> 
> View attachment 234033
> 
> View attachment 234034


How come you know so much? Yoy always have such interesting facts about the places you go to.


----------



## JoesMum

And just up the road is Buckingham Palace. The Queen actually lives at Windsor Castle so the palace is used for formal occasions. I didn’t get a photo from the front, sorry, as we went to the Royal Gallery round the side to see an exhibition about King Charles II (reigned from 1670-1685)

This is him


Some bling






And a bit of palatial architecture- a ceiling and a stair rail... those tassels look soft, even close up, but they’re ironwork.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> How come you know so much? Yoy always have such interesting facts about the places you go to.



I’m nosey... and interested


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And just up the road is Buckingham Palace. The Queen actually lives at Windsor Castle so the palace is used for formal occasions. I didn’t get a photo from the front, sorry, as we went to the Royal Gallery round the side to see an exhibition about King Charles II (reigned from 1670-1685)
> 
> This is him
> View attachment 234044
> 
> Some bling
> View attachment 234045
> 
> View attachment 234046
> 
> View attachment 234047
> 
> And a bit of palatial architecture- a ceiling and a stair rail... those tassels look soft, even close up, but they’re ironwork.
> View attachment 234048
> 
> View attachment 234049


Don't you think that the clothes they wore in king Charles ii time looks so silly


----------



## Kristoff

We went to the zoo today. There’s a new polar bear in quarantine, waiting to join these two:


The zoo also has a new male tiger, but he killed a female two days ago, in front of the visitors.  The zoo doesn’t seem to know what provoked his aggression.


----------



## Raqib Farid

Today was my birthday ie on 24 March. [emoji5]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Hello everyone?
How are you all?


----------



## Yvonne G

Raqib Farid said:


> Today was my birthday ie on 24 March. [emoji5]


Well then, Happy Birthday To You!!!!


----------



## DE42

Raqib Farid said:


> Today was my birthday ie on 24 March. [emoji5]


Happy birthday


----------



## Raqib Farid

Yvonne G said:


> Well then, Happy Birthday To You!!!!


Thanks you [emoji7]


----------



## Raqib Farid

DE42 said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Don't you think that the clothes they wore in king Charles ii time looks so silly



They would probably think the same about our clothes


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We went to the zoo today. There’s a new polar bear in quarantine, waiting to join these two:
> View attachment 234061
> 
> The zoo also has a new male tiger, but he killed a female two days ago, in front of the visitors.  The zoo doesn’t seem to know what provoked his aggression.


They are not very white. Poor female tiger.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Today was my birthday ie on 24 March. [emoji5]


Oh. A very Happy Birthday. The app does not show if it is your birthday or not. I hope you are having a good birthday so far.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone?
> How are you all?


How are you doing. Still so busy?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They would probably think the same about our clothes


They would burn and lock the woman up if they saw the clothes most of us wear. Lol. And don't worry I think some of the clothes the kids wear today are also silly. For example guys with their pants halfway down - I have never understood the thinking behind that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Pretty good, thank you.
> View attachment 234039
> 
> (Too bad I’m on antibiotics.)


Lol. Has the antbiotucs kicked in?


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish I had "The Rack" from old dungeon days. I need my back pulled. When I hold onto something above my head and try to stretch all it does is pull my shoulders. I want to stretch my back. I wonder if Amazon sells The Rack!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Turning anti-clockwise from the above view were St James’s Park and Buckingham Palace but they were largely obscured by buildings.
> 
> So as we were in Westminster, I grabbed a photo of Westminster Abbey
> View attachment 234040
> 
> 
> A gold letterbox - painted that colour to celebrate London hosting the 2012 Olympics. Each 2012 gold medallist from the UK had a leeterbox painted gold in their home town to celebrate their win as well
> View attachment 234041
> 
> 
> And finally a classic view up towards St John’s Smith Square church ... the houses were built in the 1770s.
> View attachment 234042
> 
> 
> But under the road is a WWII air raid shelter if you look for the sign.
> View attachment 234043


Okay hope I dont get it wrong again. But the houses make me think of the chimney sweep scene from Mary Poppins.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay hope I dont get it wrong again. But the houses make me think of the chimney sweep scene from Mary Poppins.



That’s right. Those are Georgian buildings (King George III reign) The terraces of buildings are what they modelled the set for Mary Poppins on


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday Raqib. I hope you have had a lovely day [emoji512][emoji217][emoji322]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I had "The Rack" from old dungeon days. I need my back pulled. When I hold onto something above my head and try to stretch all it does is pull my shoulders. I want to stretch my back. I wonder if Amazon sells The Rack!!!



I know that feeling. Can you reach the top of a door frame and pull on that?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We have more wood than can be burned....but, have a gas fireplace, makes it a doubly worse. Our neighborhood looks like a tornado hit, trees down all over. Mostly big old pines...


Oh dear. Time then to bring out your artistic side and use the wood to make things. Like some of the below ideas. Sad about the old pines though.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That is just the absolute prettiest building ever. I just LOVE this building. Every time I see its picture I try to imagine the workers building it. I have a terrible time with straight boards, and just look at all the curves and spires on that building!
> 
> I just looked it up on Wikipedia - it was built from 1555 to 1561. Man o man! over 500 years of age. Can you imagine? I'm surprised the officials of Russian kept it in such good shape as they were so opposed to religion of any sort and it was built as a cathedral. Such a beautiful building.


Hmmm. Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I had "The Rack" from old dungeon days. I need my back pulled. When I hold onto something above my head and try to stretch all it does is pull my shoulders. I want to stretch my back. I wonder if Amazon sells The Rack!!!


Whahaha. I don't think it would work. You should look for something like this:
You ly on it then hang upside down.

Teeter EP-560 Ltd. FDA-Cleared Inversion Table for back pain relief, 3rd-Party Safety Certified, Precision Engineering


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7Y5BPW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s right. Those are Georgian buildings (King George III reign) The terraces of buildings are what they modelled the set for Mary Poppins on


Yayyyy I got it right this time.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I don't think it would work. You should look for something like this:
> You ly on it then hang upside down.
> 
> Teeter EP-560 Ltd. FDA-Cleared Inversion Table for back pain relief, 3rd-Party Safety Certified, Precision Engineering
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7Y5BPW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> View attachment 234076


Or just go bungee jumping.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Or just go bungee jumping.


No. The bungee jumping would be too much. Well for me at least.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> We went to the zoo today. There’s a new polar bear in quarantine, waiting to join these two:
> View attachment 234061
> 
> The zoo also has a new male tiger, but he killed a female two days ago, in front of the visitors.  The zoo doesn’t seem to know what provoked his aggression.



Very cool.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Time then to bring out your artistic side and use the wood to make things. Like some of the below ideas. Sad about the old pines though.
> View attachment 234065
> View attachment 234066
> View attachment 234067
> View attachment 234069
> View attachment 234070
> View attachment 234071
> View attachment 234072
> View attachment 234073
> View attachment 234074



Great ideas... I’m willing to send a log to anyone....


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Has the antbiotucs kicked in?



I think so. I feel less like a zombie. Most of the time.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Time then to bring out your artistic side and use the wood to make things. Like some of the below ideas. Sad about the old pines though.
> View attachment 234065
> View attachment 234066
> View attachment 234067
> View attachment 234069
> View attachment 234070
> View attachment 234071
> View attachment 234072
> View attachment 234073
> View attachment 234074



I love that bookshelf!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great ideas... I’m willing to send a log to anyone....


Whahaha. I would love to make these things as I love wood. But I am not that skilled. I was hoping that I could see it done by at least someone. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think so. I feel less like a zombie. Most of the time.


That is good news. My hubby is down with flu. And I am just extremely sore. My back playing up and going into my neck muscles.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is good news. My hubby is down with flu. And I am just extremely sore. My back playing up and going into my neck muscles.



Oh no! I hope it’s not your turn.  Man-flu is common in the CDR, but I hope you just need a good night’s rest.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I love that bookshelf!


I know. It's awesome. I saved these pictures from the internet years ago. One day if I can I want to try one or two of these. I have done the place mats already. I bought them cut like that and then sanded them and varnished them. They didn't come out too badly.


----------



## Kristoff

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone?
> How are you all?



Hi Raqib!
Happy birthday. 
Did you have the chance to release that poor sea turtle?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no! I hope it’s not your turn.  Man-flu is common in the CDR, but I hope you just need a good night’s rest.


Thanks Lena. I don't think it is man flu. Well I hope it isn't. Unfortunately it is man-flu for hubby. He is not happy at all. [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> That is just the absolute prettiest building ever. I just LOVE this building. Every time I see its picture I try to imagine the workers building it. I have a terrible time with straight boards, and just look at all the curves and spires on that building!
> 
> I just looked it up on Wikipedia - it was built from 1555 to 1561. Man o man! over 500 years of age. Can you imagine? I'm surprised the officials of Russian kept it in such good shape as they were so opposed to religion of any sort and it was built as a cathedral. Such a beautiful building.



I guess they didn’t always keep it in a good shape, but amazingly it survived. It is very pretty.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I know. It's awesome. I saved these pictures from the internet years ago. One day if I can I want to try one or two of these. I have done the place mats already. I bought them cut like that and then sanded them and varnished them. They didn't come out too badly.



So you have started! Helpfully Mark can send you a log. An idea for the next TORTOISE?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So you have started! Helpfully Mark can send you a log. An idea for the next TORTOISE?


I think that would end up being an expensive log. Maybe Mark should get them cut up into planks and use them for another tortoise heated house or indoor enclosure


----------



## Kristoff

My battery is very low now, so I’d better call it a day. 
We take the clocks forward tomorrow. Here’s a useful guide for those affected:


 
Good night, roommates!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My battery is very low now, so I’d better call it a day.
> We take the clocks forward tomorrow. Here’s a useful guide for those affected:
> View attachment 234077
> 
> 
> Good night, roommates!


Good night Lena. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My battery is very low now, so I’d better call it a day.
> We take the clocks forward tomorrow. Here’s a useful guide for those affected:
> View attachment 234077
> 
> 
> Good night, roommates!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My battery is very low now, so I’d better call it a day.
> We take the clocks forward tomorrow. Here’s a useful guide for those affected:
> View attachment 234077
> 
> 
> Good night, roommates!



Excellent!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Great ideas... I’m willing to send a log to anyone....


Me! Me! (but it would probably end up in the wood stove!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> That is good news. My hubby is down with flu. And I am just extremely sore. My back playing up and going into my neck muscles.


See? You need "The Rack" too!!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Hi Raqib!
> Happy birthday.
> Did you have the chance to release that poor sea turtle?


Hii! Thanks.[emoji173]️
No. The night I asked my dad to go mext day to drop him, he died at night or early morning [emoji25][emoji25][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Raqib Farid

And sorry guys I'm not catching up with you, I am very busy now a days, office at morning University at evening. And when I come back home from uni I get too tired. Even I am not using F.B and Insta. [emoji25]


----------



## Maro2Bear

We made a lot of progress today... might be hard to tell from these pix... but the fence line is clean, one major tree cut up, a pile or two of tree limbs to now run through our shredder, makes nice mulch. Tha5 was one of the first things we bought before we even moved house.. a shredder, to take care of all the tree trimmings, branches, garden waste, and leaves.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> We made a lot of progress today... might be hard to tell from these pix... but the fence line is clean, one major tree cut up, a pile or two of tree limbs to now run through our shredder, makes nice mulch. Tha5 was one of the first things we bought before we even moved house.. a shredder, to take care of all the tree trimmings, branches, garden waste, and leaves.
> 
> View attachment 234084
> View attachment 234085
> View attachment 234086


We have a shredder for the garden. It's brilliant. And it's very therapeutic to use too


----------



## JoesMum

Time for bed for us. Goodnight all


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We have a shredder for the garden. It's brilliant. And it's very therapeutic to use too



You are so right...as is cutting those trees by hand vice a chain saw.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> They would burn and lock the woman up if they saw the clothes most of us wear. Lol. And don't worry I think some of the clothes the kids wear today are also silly. For example guys with their pants halfway down - I have never understood the thinking behind that.



I saw that!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> How much is that?!!


The question is for how many torts is that ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The bees Dan is talking about are called Carpenter Bees. They are a solitary bee that bores a hole into wood to may a nest. The ones in southern Europe are huge and can do a lot of damage to property.


Wild bees in Germany are smaller than honey bees. They don`t harm anyone or anything luckily, but they do a good and important job on plants.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. Thst is alot. Is there anything left in the shops after you have been there?


I once was asked from the cashier if I want to do a lettuce party....
Honestly !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hibernating until it’s time to get ready for Christmas?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Just don’t paint it green and spray it with lettuce perfume


Good advice ! I never will do.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


>


I just finished cleaning my kitchen.. my husband walks into the house and sets something black with grease out of a truck he is fixing on my counter so he can "inspect it without getting dirt on it"
I thought he had a work shop for that!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting word..glad u shared. Vielen dank mein Freund!


Hey Mark, willst du ein bisschen in Deutsch schreiben ?


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I just finished cleaning my kitchen.. my husband walks into the house and sets something black with grease out of a truck he is fixing on my counter so he can "inspect it without getting dirt on it"
> I thought he had a work shop for that!


My words ....
Good evening BamBam. How are you my friend ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> My words ....
> Good evening BamBam. How are you my friend ?


I am good, would be better if money would rain from the sky directly over my front yard though...
And you?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hey Mark, willst du ein bisschen in Deutsch schreiben ?



Hmmm, mumkin...


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I am good, would be better if money would rain from the sky directly over my front yard though...
> And you?


I would appreciated this rain too. Can you send some clouds to me ?
But it okay. Life is good ( like Adam often says )
But for me it was hi and bye cause I have to work now.
See you tomorrow evening.
Take care and have a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I would appreciated this rain too. Can you send some clouds to me ?
> But it okay. Life is good ( like Adam often says )
> But for me it was hi and bye cause I have to work now.
> See you tomorrow evening.
> Take care and have a beautiful Sunday.


Enjoy your day.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm, mumkin...


I asked you if you want to write a little bit German.
Good evening Mark. 
We can write English. It is okay. I love it.
But it is hi and bye for me. Must work now.
See you hopefully tomorrow evening.
Have a beautiful Sunday and feed Sully a big extra lettuce because of Sunday.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Enjoy your day.


Thank you. You too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> I asked you if you want to write a little bit German.
> Good evening Mark.
> We can write English. It is okay. I love it.
> But it is hi and bye for me. Must work now.
> See you hopefully tomorrow evening.
> Have a beautiful Sunday and feed Sully a big extra lettuce because of Sunday.



Yep, understood your German  sleep well...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> The question is for how many torts is that ?


Oh, I see. . . I have three in the greenhouse, four in the hospital on the carport, 6 in the leopard shed (but I don't always include them in the feeding because on really nice days they can go out and graze), 4 RF, 2 Manouria and 4 Manouria babies and 5 YF. If there's any food left over I dump in in Dudley's yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

YEA!!! EASTER!! Cadbury Cream Eggs!!!!! Peeps!!!!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Good morning everyone. How you guys doing? Have a nice day!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Is there anyone, who lives in Australia or New Zealand or Canada?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> See? You need "The Rack" too!!


So it seems. When i started with my back issue I actually did get one of those things. But for me it just made it worse. But other people i have spoken too say it helps them. So maybe it would work for you maybe it doesn't.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Hii! Thanks.[emoji173]️
> No. The night I asked my dad to go mext day to drop him, he died at night or early morning [emoji25][emoji25][emoji22][emoji22]


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We made a lot of progress today... might be hard to tell from these pix... but the fence line is clean, one major tree cut up, a pile or two of tree limbs to now run through our shredder, makes nice mulch. Tha5 was one of the first things we bought before we even moved house.. a shredder, to take care of all the tree trimmings, branches, garden waste, and leaves.
> 
> View attachment 234084
> View attachment 234085
> View attachment 234086


Well done. What a good idea on the shredder.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Time for bed for us. Goodnight all


Good night Linda. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I once was asked from the cashier if I want to do a lettuce party....
> Honestly !


Whahaha. A lettuce party is what you give your torts everyday.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Ooojhhhh. That is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I just finished cleaning my kitchen.. my husband walks into the house and sets something black with grease out of a truck he is fixing on my counter so he can "inspect it without getting dirt on it"
> I thought he had a work shop for that!


[emoji44][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am good, would be better if money would rain from the sky directly over my front yard though...
> And you?


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
It is laundry day and since Stephen is down with man flu I will be doing it again. Ýuyyaaaaaaayyyyy.......not. not chat later. Have a fantastic Sunday to each and all of you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I once was asked from the cashier if I want to do a lettuce party....
> Honestly !



The Lettuce Lady, I told you!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Wild bees in Germany are smaller than honey bees. They don`t harm anyone or anything luckily, but they do a good and important job on plants.



You will find you have hundreds of species of bee in Germany ranging from really teeny species to great big bumbles. 

Here in the UK we have 1 species of honey bee, 25 species of bumblebees and 224 species of solitary bees! (Earlier this year I went to a talk about encouraging bees in the garden)

It will be at least as diverse in Germany!

All these bees play a vital part in the life of plants that ensure that both we and other animals survive. 

Due to differing tongue lengths, it is essential that as many species as possible survive. Not all bees can pollinate all plants.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hey Mark, willst du ein bisschen in Deutsch schreiben ?



Ich kann das machen. Nur ein bischen ohne Google


I can read more than I can speak or write, but it is 38 years since I stopped studying German at school and I have used it infrequently since! 

PS The above is all my own work. I am going to have to go and look to see if it’s nur or nür now because it’s bothering me!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We have gardening to do this morning


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We have gardening to do this morning


Good Morning Linda. Enjoy your gardening


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hey Mark, willst du ein bisschen in Deutsch schreiben ?





JoesMum said:


> Ich kann das machen. Nur ein bischen ohne Google
> 
> 
> I can read more than I can speak or write, but it is 38 years since I stopped studying German at school and I have used it infrequently since!
> 
> PS The above is all my own work. I am going to have to go and look to see if it’s nur or nür now because it’s bothering me!



Ich kann sehr gut Deutsch! Eigentlich wunderschön Deutsch. Ich hab’ noch einen Koffer in Berlin. Sonderzug nach Pankow. Kinder Überraschung! 
Wibble on.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates. Just checking in. Not sure how much I’ll be able to not see you today. Happy Sunday!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates. Just checking in. Not sure how much I’ll be able to not see you today. Happy Sunday!


Happy Sunday to you too Lena.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Ich kann sehr gut Deutsch! Eigentlich wunderschön Deutsch. Ich hab’ noch einen Koffer in Berlin. Sonderzug nach Pankow. Kinder Überraschung!
> Wibble on.



I speak good German. Wonderful German. I have a ... coffer (English word... guessing now) trunk, chest, suitcase or similar... in Berlin. No idea about the next sentence. Children over-something-or-other!

[emoji23]

Our German text books in school were called “Sprich mal Deutsch”. As we had all learned that mal meant bad in French, we found this hilarious as the book was clearly called “Speak bad German”


----------



## JoesMum

Thankfully, the bumblebee seems to have decided not to set up home in the nest box as far as we can tell and it looks like our bluet-it has been very busy indeed in the last 24 hours



She’s not finished. There’s still moss coming in!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I speak good German. Wonderful German. I have a ... coffer (English word... guessing now) trunk, chest, suitcase or similar... in Berlin. No idea about the next sentence. Children over-something-or-other!
> 
> [emoji23]
> 
> Our German text books in school were called “Sprich mal Deutsch”. As we had all learned that mal meant bad in French, we found this hilarious as the book was clearly called “Speak bad German”



Well done, Linda! The “coffer” sentence and the next one are song titles. Kinder Überraschung is the name of Kinder Surprise eggs in Germany. 
“Mal Deutsch” is brilliant.


----------



## katieandiggy

Afternoon all [emoji112]
It’s been a hectic few days!
I’ve been cleaning all morning and I’ve still not made a dent in it. 
Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thankfully, the bumblebee seems to have decided not to set up home in the nest box as far as we can tell and it looks like our bluet-it has been very busy indeed in the last 24 hours
> View attachment 234116
> 
> 
> She’s not finished. There’s still moss coming in!


Yayyyyy. Awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Afternoon all [emoji112]
> It’s been a hectic few days!
> I’ve been cleaning all morning and I’ve still not made a dent in it.
> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


Afternoon katie (is that your name? Sorry don't know it) good luck with the cleaning. You can never make a dent as it is generally one of those thankless tasks which never end. But let us know if you get it right. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Oh not much activity going on in the CDR today. On my side I walked out my front door and saw this little fellow. Scooby-doo found him. I have set him up in his own enclosure so he is all good now. Gave him a soak as soon as I found him. And will be changing rhe plastic to a clear plastic as soon as I can get to a hardware store. He is alot heavier than Rue was when I found her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Thankfully, the bumblebee seems to have decided not to set up home in the nest box as far as we can tell and it looks like our bluet-it has been very busy indeed in the last 24 hours
> View attachment 234116
> 
> 
> She’s not finished. There’s still moss coming in!



Very neat...!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh not much activity going on in the CDR today. On my side I walked out my front door and saw this little fellow. Scooby-doo found him. I have set him up in his own enclosure so he is all good now. Gave him a soak as soon as I found him. And will be changing rhe plastic to a clear plastic as soon as I can get to a hardware store. He is alot heavier than Rue was when I found her.
> View attachment 234137
> View attachment 234138



Will you return him to the wild?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Will you return him to the wild?


The parents are wild but live in my garden. I won't be leaving him in the garden while he is small. But when he is much bigger and older I will be putting him back into my garden, the same as I plan to do with Rue. But not as babies. Especially as Scooby-doo found him and would more than likely have used him as a chew toy.


----------



## JoesMum

So we have spent the morning in the garden. JoesDad was put to work with a spade and has moved some Red Hot Poker to a better location, dug up a fig “tree” that hasn’t grown in about 10 years, and dug up another large shrub that was largely dead (rotten right in the core)

I spent this afternoon planning my purchases for the replant. We took some other elderly shrubs out last year) They’re all chosen to be beneficial to bees and butterflies 

Ribes Sanguinem King Edward VII - a flowering currant - to replace the fig

Lonacera Fragrantissima - a winter honeysuckle (shrub rather than climber) - to replace the dead shrub. 

3 English Lavender bushes

3 Sedum Spectibile in memory of Joe - I said I would plant some. I love this plant and was very cross when he ate mine completely to the ground!

And Creeping Thyme (Thymus Serpyllum) as ground cover. 

Once it’s all in place, I’ll take some photos


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So we have spent the morning in the garden. JoesDad was put to work with a spade and has moved some Red Hot Poker to a better location, dug up a fig “tree” that hasn’t grown in about 10 years, and dug up another large shrub that was largely dead (rotten right in the core)
> 
> I spent this afternoon planning my purchases for the replant. We took some other elderly shrubs out last year) They’re all chosen to be beneficial to bees and butterflies
> 
> Ribes Sanguinem King Edward VII - a flowering currant - to replace the fig
> 
> Lonacera Fragrantissima - a winter honeysuckle (shrub rather than climber) - to replace the dead shrub.
> 
> 3 English Lavender bushes
> 
> 3 Sedum Spectibile in memory of Joe - I said I would plant some. I love this plant and was very cross when he ate mine completely to the ground!
> 
> And Creeping Thyme (Thymus Serpyllum) as ground cover.
> 
> Once it’s all in place, I’ll take some photos


Looking forward to the photo's.[emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> Afternoon all [emoji112]
> It’s been a hectic few days!
> I’ve been cleaning all morning and I’ve still not made a dent in it.
> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!



Yes, we’ve been talking about how messy the CDR has become. Thank you for doing the spring cleaning, Katie!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh not much activity going on in the CDR today. On my side I walked out my front door and saw this little fellow. Scooby-doo found him. I have set him up in his own enclosure so he is all good now. Gave him a soak as soon as I found him. And will be changing rhe plastic to a clear plastic as soon as I can get to a hardware store. He is alot heavier than Rue was when I found her.
> View attachment 234137
> View attachment 234138



Oh wow! Could it be Rue’s sibling? You definitely have a tortoise magnet in your house.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> So we have spent the morning in the garden. JoesDad was put to work with a spade and has moved some Red Hot Poker to a better location, dug up a fig “tree” that hasn’t grown in about 10 years, and dug up another large shrub that was largely dead (rotten right in the core)
> 
> I spent this afternoon planning my purchases for the replant. We took some other elderly shrubs out last year) They’re all chosen to be beneficial to bees and butterflies
> 
> Ribes Sanguinem King Edward VII - a flowering currant - to replace the fig
> 
> Lonacera Fragrantissima - a winter honeysuckle (shrub rather than climber) - to replace the dead shrub.
> 
> 3 English Lavender bushes
> 
> 3 Sedum Spectibile in memory of Joe - I said I would plant some. I love this plant and was very cross when he ate mine completely to the ground!
> 
> And Creeping Thyme (Thymus Serpyllum) as ground cover.
> 
> Once it’s all in place, I’ll take some photos



Nice job... I particularly love those Red Hot Poker plants. They really can be the focal point of well planted gardens!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So we have spent the morning in the garden. JoesDad was put to work with a spade and has moved some Red Hot Poker to a better location, dug up a fig “tree” that hasn’t grown in about 10 years, and dug up another large shrub that was largely dead (rotten right in the core)
> 
> I spent this afternoon planning my purchases for the replant. We took some other elderly shrubs out last year) They’re all chosen to be beneficial to bees and butterflies
> 
> Ribes Sanguinem King Edward VII - a flowering currant - to replace the fig
> 
> Lonacera Fragrantissima - a winter honeysuckle (shrub rather than climber) - to replace the dead shrub.
> 
> 3 English Lavender bushes
> 
> 3 Sedum Spectibile in memory of Joe - I said I would plant some. I love this plant and was very cross when he ate mine completely to the ground!
> 
> And Creeping Thyme (Thymus Serpyllum) as ground cover.
> 
> Once it’s all in place, I’ll take some photos



Sounds like your garden will be very pretty soon. And full of bees and butterflies.


----------



## DE42

Sparky's favorite sleeping position.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> View attachment 234164
> 
> Sparky's favorite sleeping position.



LOVE IT!!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> View attachment 234164
> 
> Sparky's favorite sleeping position.



Awwww!


----------



## DE42

The chair is Sparky time and the bed is for Tera lol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes, we’ve been talking about how messy the CDR has become. Thank you for doing the spring cleaning, Katie!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

katieandiggy said:


> Afternoon all [emoji112]
> It’s been a hectic few days!
> I’ve been cleaning all morning and I’ve still not made a dent in it.
> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


Good job! I know from personal experience how hard it is to get one's self to do any cleaning


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh wow! Could it be Rue’s sibling? You definitely have a tortoise magnet in your house.


It seems so.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 234164
> 
> Sparky's favorite sleeping position.


Sweet.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The chair is Sparky time and the bed is for Tera lol.


Lol. Miley sleeps on her bed next to my side if the bed and Scooby-doo keeps on jumping onto my bed. I have to keep on taking him off as it is unfair to Miley as I never allowed her to sleep on my bed. But sometimes Scooby-doo is just so cute and gives me such a sad look that it is hard to put him back onto his bed. Lol he just did it again and Miley looked at him on the bed and then looked at me as if to say......well are you going to let him stay there?


----------



## CarolM

It is bedtime for me. So Good night and sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> It is bedtime for me. So Good night and sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Been busy with a different project today other than tree trimming. Long story short, I’ve had a Crowntail Betta in a very small 1.5 gallon tank on my desk at work since May 2017. It’s been very happy with very regular water changes, live green plants, and a proper feeding schedule. Along the way, I’ve added a few snails to help keep the tank clean.. (it sparkles). I figured it’s nice to keep it sparkling clean especially since many co-workers stop by to see “Alpha” as he flares up to greet one and all. 

That said, I decided to bring Alpha home and upgrade his tank to a 10 gallon “universe.” Bought some nice river gravel, now rinsed a million times to clean the sand from the pebbles, have a proper filter and heater. All set up now and going through a period of conditioning.

Meanwhile, little Alpha is in Sully’s room (our Sulcata) enjoying the sunshine and warmth. Wonder what he will think when he gets to swim from 1.5 into 10 gallons?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is bedtime for me. So Good night and sleep tight and sweet dreams.


And it's goodnight from me too. 

Goodnight all


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> @ZEROPILOT haven't heard from you in a while. How are you, the family, Suki and Julio all doing?


Well enough. Thanks.
There just doesn't seem to be as much extra time as there once was.
And too much crap taking up what time there is left.
Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well enough. Thanks.
> There just doesn't seem to be as much extra time as there once was.
> And too much crap taking up what time there is left.
> Thanks for thinking of us.


Isn't that always the case.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
I hope everyone has an awesome Monday.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Been busy with a different project today other than tree trimming. Long story short, I’ve had a Crowntail Betta in a very small 1.5 gallon tank on my desk at work since May 2017. It’s been very happy with very regular water changes, live green plants, and a proper feeding schedule. Along the way, I’ve added a few snails to help keep the tank clean.. (it sparkles). I figured it’s nice to keep it sparkling clean especially since many co-workers stop by to see “Alpha” as he flares up to greet one and all.
> 
> That said, I decided to bring Alpha home and upgrade his tank to a 10 gallon “universe.” Bought some nice river gravel, now rinsed a million times to clean the sand from the pebbles, have a proper filter and heater. All set up now and going through a period of conditioning.
> 
> Meanwhile, little Alpha is in Sully’s room (our Sulcata) enjoying the sunshine and warmth. Wonder what he will think when he gets to swim from 1.5 into 10 gallons?



Pictures, please, when ready!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> I hope everyone has an awesome Monday.



Good morning, Carol!  What are you up to today?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol!  What are you up to today?


Good Morning
Fighting with people to get stuff done for my work. My Monday is starting off with a bang. What are you up to today, hopefully it is more peaceful for you.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning
> Fighting with people to get stuff done for my work. My Monday is starting off with a bang. What are you up to today, hopefully it is more peaceful for you.



Oh dear. Oh well, kick them hard if you must. 
I don’t know if “peaceful” is the word — I’m entertaining my daughter today. They’re on holiday this week. 
P.S. I’m sure you’ve had plenty of experience kicking the Leprechaun to get him to do his chores. That should make it easier


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Laundry day today. The sun is out, which is probably the last for the rest of this week, so I’m planning on going out to enjoy it. 

I have some bee friendly seeds that need scattering on grass and we just happen to have a suitable patch of waste ground at the end of my road (my favourite tortoise weed spot that I have “cultivated” over the last couple of decades as the council mows it twice a year and that’s it)


----------



## JoesMum

Also, the nesting material is getting so deep that the nest box camera is struggling with focus now!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Oh well, kick them hard if you must.
> I don’t know if “peaceful” is the word — I’m entertaining my daughter today. They’re on holiday this week.
> P.S. I’m sure you’ve had plenty of experience kicking the Leprechaun to get him to do his chores. That should make it easier


Lol, if only I could, it certainly would make me feel better. you know get rid of some of these frustrations..... Good Luck with the entertainment of your daughter. My youngest goes on school holiday for almost two weeks this Wednesday. Thank goodness he is old enough to stay at home without supervision. Although the oldest is also on holiday for a week. Sometimes I wish I could go back to school just so that I can have as many holidays as they do.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Laundry day today. The sun is out, which is probably the last for the rest of this week, so I’m planning on going out to enjoy it.
> 
> I have some bee friendly seeds that need scattering on grass and we just happen to have a suitable patch of waste ground at the end of my road (my favourite tortoise weed spot that I have “cultivated” over the last couple of decades as the council mows it twice a year and that’s it)


Sounds like it is going to be a good day for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Also, the nesting material is getting so deep that the nest box camera is struggling with focus now!
> View attachment 234227


So it is going to be a game of find the chicks? Looking forward to the game.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Pictures, please, when ready!



Will do. Right now the water is nice and clear, substrate looks good, filter flowing and heater auto turning off and on. Bonus, no leaks! No real hardscaping in Yet, safe for one large conch shell. Not much to see, but here goes:


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Also, the nesting material is getting so deep that the nest box camera is struggling with focus now!
> View attachment 234227



Very cool picture inside the nest box. Keep the pix coming in.


----------



## Bee62

Hello roomies. Have all a nice Monday.
I am off work for 4 days. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Have to catch up with all your posts. I am a little bit behind....
But for sully tortoises eating I have some funny pictures for you.
The first picture shows how the "Sully table" looks in the morning. 
Then the first participants arrive and beginns to eat.
The last picture shows how it looks in the evening when all 3 sullies are feed and tired.
Have fun:

The daily "tortoise-table" all you can eat buffet:







Then "Leo" arrives, having a look if all the stuff is to his satisfaction:




It seems to be okay and he starts munching away...




Short break, he has noticed my camera



and walking away for the first time....




The day was going on and the 3 sullies eat away what they want.
That`s how the "tortoise-table" looks like in the evening.....



The rest of the lettuce on a pile, ready to take out for feeding it to the chicken. I think that my chicken love tortoises very much !


----------



## Bee62

and a story that I should have written some time ago:
*My journey to TFO and CDR*

On the 3. October, 2016 I received my 3 sullies from a German breeder.
I was not new to tortoises, I have had 2 Greek tortoises for a long time but I was completely new to sulcatas. Curious like I am I read on the I-net all what I could find about these torts. 
The things that my breeder told me seems unlogical to me. He told me that sulcatas need not much humidity because they are a desert species and either need no water to soak. Only once a week a little bit water to drink. They can be kept in an open rabbit cage and the night temps could drop to 64 F at night......
Then I luckily found TFO and saw that my American friends were keeping sulcatas much more longer as pets as owners in Germany do and because of this most people in US are much more experienced with these tortoises. I read a lot on TFO and became a member. Someday when I browsed trough threads I struggled in the CDR and wrote something. Adam was online and he invited me like he do with everyone: I should grab me an armadillo to sit on and the one- legged pirate would serve me some coffee. I should be aware not to step on a hedgehog and use a yellyfish to light up the dark.........
I found my corner in this cold dark place, began to love it and I stayed.
TFO and the CDR became a part of my live and I never regret it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> and a story that I should have written some time ago:
> *My journey to TFO and CDR*
> 
> On the 3. October, 2016 I received my 3 sullies from a German breeder.
> I was not new to tortoises, I have had 2 Greek tortoises for a long time but I was completely new to sulcatas. Curious like I am I read on the I-net all what I could find about these torts.
> The things that my breeder told me seems unlogical to me. He told me that sulcatas need not much humidity because they are a desert species and either need no water to soak. Only once a week a little bit water to drink. They can be kept in an open rabbit cage and the night temps could drop to 64 F at night......
> Then I luckily found TFO and saw that my American friends were keeping sulcatas much more longer as pets as owners in Germany do and because of this most people in US are much more experienced with these tortoises. I read a lot on TFO and became a member. Someday when I browsed trough threads I struggled in the CDR and wrote something. Adam was online and he invited me like he do with everyone: I should grab me an armadillo to sit on and the one- legged pirate would serve me some coffee. I should be aware not to step on a hedgehog and use a yellyfish to light up the dark.........
> I found my corner in this cold dark place, began to love it and I stayed.
> TFO and the CDR became a part of my live and I never regret it.



Thank you, Sabine! So glad you found us. It wouldn’t be the same without you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. Have all a nice Monday.
> I am off work for 4 days. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Have to catch up with all your posts. I am a little bit behind....
> But for sully tortoises eating I have some funny pictures for you.
> The first picture shows how the "Sully table" looks in the morning.
> Then the first participants arrive and beginns to eat.
> The last picture shows how it looks in the evening when all 3 sullies are feed and tired.
> Have fun:
> 
> The daily "tortoise-table" all you can eat buffet:
> 
> View attachment 234237
> 
> 
> View attachment 234238
> 
> 
> Then "Leo" arrives, having a look if all the stuff is to his satisfaction:
> 
> View attachment 234239
> 
> 
> It seems to be okay and he starts munching away...
> 
> View attachment 234240
> 
> 
> Short break, he has noticed my camera
> View attachment 234241
> 
> 
> and walking away for the first time....
> 
> View attachment 234242
> 
> 
> The day was going on and the 3 sullies eat away what they want.
> That`s how the "tortoise-table" looks like in the evening.....
> View attachment 234243
> 
> 
> The rest of the lettuce on a pile, ready to take out for feeding it to the chicken. I think that my chicken love tortoises very much !
> 
> View attachment 234244



This is seriously scary. 
Your chickens are in a tortoise paradise


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Sabine! So glad you found us. It wouldn’t be the same without you.


Thank you Lena. The same I can say from you !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. Have all a nice Monday.
> I am off work for 4 days. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Have to catch up with all your posts. I am a little bit behind....
> But for sully tortoises eating I have some funny pictures for you.
> The first picture shows how the "Sully table" looks in the morning.
> Then the first participants arrive and beginns to eat.
> The last picture shows how it looks in the evening when all 3 sullies are feed and tired.
> Have fun:
> 
> The daily "tortoise-table" all you can eat buffet:
> 
> View attachment 234237
> 
> 
> View attachment 234238
> 
> 
> Then "Leo" arrives, having a look if all the stuff is to his satisfaction:
> 
> View attachment 234239
> 
> 
> It seems to be okay and he starts munching away...
> 
> View attachment 234240
> 
> 
> Short break, he has noticed my camera
> View attachment 234241
> 
> 
> and walking away for the first time....
> 
> View attachment 234242
> 
> 
> The day was going on and the 3 sullies eat away what they want.
> That`s how the "tortoise-table" looks like in the evening.....
> View attachment 234243
> 
> 
> The rest of the lettuce on a pile, ready to take out for feeding it to the chicken. I think that my chicken love tortoises very much !
> 
> View attachment 234244



Brilliant photos Sabine. I love them


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Brilliant photos Sabine. I love them


Thank you Linda. "Mommys" love to show pics of their "babies" ..... LOL !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Sabine! So glad you found us. It wouldn’t be the same without you.


I second that. Although I should say I am so glad I found you guys. But the CDR is definitly not the same without all my roommates in it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. Have all a nice Monday.
> I am off work for 4 days. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Have to catch up with all your posts. I am a little bit behind....
> But for sully tortoises eating I have some funny pictures for you.
> The first picture shows how the "Sully table" looks in the morning.
> Then the first participants arrive and beginns to eat.
> The last picture shows how it looks in the evening when all 3 sullies are feed and tired.
> Have fun:
> 
> The daily "tortoise-table" all you can eat buffet:
> 
> View attachment 234237
> 
> 
> View attachment 234238
> 
> 
> Then "Leo" arrives, having a look if all the stuff is to his satisfaction:
> 
> View attachment 234239
> 
> 
> It seems to be okay and he starts munching away...
> 
> View attachment 234240
> 
> 
> Short break, he has noticed my camera
> View attachment 234241
> 
> 
> and walking away for the first time....
> 
> View attachment 234242
> 
> 
> The day was going on and the 3 sullies eat away what they want.
> That`s how the "tortoise-table" looks like in the evening.....
> View attachment 234243
> 
> 
> The rest of the lettuce on a pile, ready to take out for feeding it to the chicken. I think that my chicken love tortoises very much !
> 
> View attachment 234244


I love love your set-up. And your torts sure do eat alot. They are very lucky to have such a caring Mommy.


----------



## Bambam1989

My hubby is in the middle of his phone interview...
It's driving me crazy only hearing half of the conversation!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> My hubby is in the middle of his phone interview...
> It's driving me crazy only hearing half of the conversation!



I have been the impatient wife hearing half a conversation too. Sympathies! I try to go out now so I don’t know


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> I have been the impatient wife hearing half a conversation too. Sympathies! I try to go out now so I don’t know


So nerve racking. On cup of coffee number 3...


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and now I must absquatulate!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and now I must absquatulate!


Where are you absquatulating to?


----------



## Yvonne G

Gotta go feed, water and clean up after animals!


----------



## Bambam1989

Interview is over. They want him, as I expected they would, but their starting pay is pretty low, pay progression is slow too.. we will keep looking. The right opportunity will come along.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and now I must absquatulate!



[emoji33] oh, MY!!!!! IN PUBLIC??!?! [emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Interview is over. They want him, as I expected they would, but their starting pay is pretty low, pay progression is slow too.. we will keep looking. The right opportunity will come along.


But how long until the first pay raise?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33] oh, MY!!!!! IN PUBLIC??!?! [emoji6]


Nope. Very private here. No one to see me - except you all, of course. Or not see me, as I had already absquatulated by the time you read the post.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My hubby is in the middle of his phone interview...
> It's driving me crazy only hearing half of the conversation!


Lol. How did it go?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and now I must absquatulate!


Had to look up the word.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Interview is over. They want him, as I expected they would, but their starting pay is pretty low, pay progression is slow too.. we will keep looking. The right opportunity will come along.


Aaahhh. So sorry about that. I know something better will come along as well.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. How did it go?


Nvm i saw the post later.[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Hmmm everybody must be either out and absquatulating with something or someone OR they are super busy. Sooooo I am going to say Good night already. I hope the rest of you have an awesome rest of the day.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> But how long until the first pay raise?


9-12 months.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Had to look up the word.
> View attachment 234278


So did I and I love it! Shared with my Mum who loves words and my family. Son has asked if we will pay him if he can get it in his university dissertation [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> 9-12 months.


Difficult decisions... good luck!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So did I and I love it! Shared with my Mum who loves words and my family. Son has asked if we will pay him if he can get it in his university dissertation [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I second that. Although I should say I am so glad I found you guys. But the CDR is definitly not the same without all my roommates in it.


I totally agree !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I love love your set-up. And your torts sure do eat alot. They are very lucky to have such a caring Mommy.


When the gras is growing I will add some new grasbuckles to their enclosure. Plants do not overlive the destroying strength of these torts. When they get bigger and more hungry they will have to eat in winter hay too.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and now I must absquatulate!


Wow ! I had to google this word ! Absquatulate ! I have never heard it before but it is very difficult.
Let us say you will went away quick ! LOL !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....a quick update on progress with my Betta tank. Added a few tiny snails and one larger one, a few more shells that were in Alpha’s original small tank, and some plants. No fish yet....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! I had to google this word ! Absquatulate ! I have never heard it before but it is very difficult.
> Let us say you will went away quick ! LOL !



Hmmm, never used absquatulate in my entire career... I’ll have to see if I can sneak it in tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Had to look up the word.
> View attachment 234278


 YOU HAVE TO LOOK THE WORD UP ?
I thought it was only me that had to look it up.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmm everybody must be either out and absquatulating with something or someone OR they are super busy. Sooooo I am going to say Good night already. I hope the rest of you have an awesome rest of the day.


Sorry that I missed you. Good night Carol.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....a quick update on progress with my Betta tank. Added a few tiny snails and one larger one, a few more shells that were in Alpha’s original small tank, and some plants. No fish yet....
> 
> View attachment 234312


They like plants with big leaves they can rest on too. I'd recomend anudias nana or barteri.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm, never used absquatulate in my entire career... I’ll have to see if I can sneak it in tomorrow.


A new word .... That is funny.
Maybe Yvonne have more of these words.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> They like plants with big leaves they can rest on too. I'd recomend anudias nana or barteri.



Yes....once I get all the original plants and snails and hardscape situated, water conditioned, I’ll look to add another plant or two. This will be a big switch for our Betta, moving house from 1.5 to 10 gallons. Thanks for recommending big leaved plants.


----------



## Bee62

Hi and bye roomies.
Have to get some sleep.


----------



## Bee62

And I have found a new word too:


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....once I get all the original plants and snails and hardscape situated, water conditioned, I’ll look to add another plant or two. This will be a big switch for our Betta, moving house from 1.5 to 10 gallons. Thanks for recommending big leaved plants.


What kind of filtration do you have? 
Sponge filters do great with them in my experience. 
If you have a HOB you may need to baffle the outlet as they prefer calm water.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When the gras is growing I will add some new grasbuckles to their enclosure. Plants do not overlive the destroying strength of these torts. When they get bigger and more hungry they will have to eat in winter hay too.


They sure do keep you busy though. First thing I do when I get home is go check on the torts and put them outside for a little bit of sun. etc. I love the look of your greens though, they look so nice and fresh. I could eat them.  ............Maybe not the Hay !!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> And I have found a new word too:


Whahaha. I like that word.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....a quick update on progress with my Betta tank. Added a few tiny snails and one larger one, a few more shells that were in Alpha’s original small tank, and some plants. No fish yet....
> 
> View attachment 234312


Looking really nice so far.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> YOU HAVE TO LOOK THE WORD UP ?
> I thought it was only me that had to look it up.


Nope I had no clue what it ment. Lol good on Yvonne for giving us all a challenge.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry that I missed you. Good night Carol.


Good Morning Sabine.


----------



## JoesMum

I am wonder whether Adam’s extensive vocabulary includes absquatulate?

He certainly absquatulated 

Anyway.... Good morning all. It’s tipping it down with rain and the ironing needs doing. The day can only improve


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi and bye roomies.
> Have to get some sleep.


Aaaaaahhhh. I am sorry Sabine. Please don't feel tired. Get some good rest and wake up all refreshed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am wonder whether Adam’s extensive vocabulary includes absquatulate?
> 
> He certainly absquatulated
> 
> Anyway.... Good morning all. It’s tipping it down with rain and the ironing needs doing. The day can only improve


Good Morning Linda,

I hope the ironing goes fast and that you have a fizzing Tuesday morning.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda,
> 
> I hope the ironing goes fast and that you have a fizzing Tuesday morning.



You sound more bouncy than me this morning 

The iron is plugged in, but I think I need another coffee first


----------



## JoesMum

Quote of the day from Douglas Adams who wrote Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy

_“It can be very dangerous to see things from somebody else's point of view without the proper training.”_[emoji23]

I know... ironing... I’ll stop procrastinating now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You sound more bouncy than me this morning
> 
> The iron is plugged in, but I think I need another coffee first


Lol, Nope this is called running on Fumes and false advertising. Whahaha I think I need another cup of coffee as well.


----------



## DE42

Home at 12 and back up at 5 to study for school. Only a month left though then I get a break.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So did I and I love it! Shared with my Mum who loves words and my family. Son has asked if we will pay him if he can get it in his university dissertation [emoji23]



What did you reply?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What did you reply?



It’s become a household competition. Ecologist daughter reckons she’ll get it in an official document first. She says her reptiles absquatulate all the time [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm, never used absquatulate in my entire career... I’ll have to see if I can sneak it in tomorrow.



LOL. I don’t see how it can be permeated!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Home at 12 and back up at 5 to study for school. Only a month left though then I get a break.


I don't know how you function on such little sleep all the time.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s become a household competition. Ecologist daughter reckons she’ll get it in an official document first. She says her reptiles absquatulate all the time [emoji23]



[emoji85] JoesFamily is very naughty!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! (Was that the word?) 
I’m absquatulating to Prague in a bit but I’ll try to keep myself updated on your discussions. I’m not a big fan of stopping in the middle of a busy street to take a photo of some tourist attention — or of people who do so  — but I’ll do my best to share a few postcards with you.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! (Was that the word?)
> I’m absquatulating to Prague in a bit but I’ll try to keep myself updated on your discussions. I’m not a big fan of stopping in the middle of a busy street to take a photo of some tourist attention — or of people who do so  — but I’ll do my best to share a few postcards with you.



Priority one is to have an enjoyable and safe trip! Fit us in only if convenient 

Have a lovely time Lena!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s become a household competition. Ecologist daughter reckons she’ll get it in an official document first. She says her reptiles absquatulate all the time





JoesMum said:


> Priority one is to have an enjoyable and safe trip! Fit us in only if convenient
> 
> Have a lovely time Lena!


Ditto, stopping in quickly. Not chat later again.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> What kind of filtration do you have?
> Sponge filters do great with them in my experience.
> If you have a HOB you may need to baffle the outlet as they prefer calm water.


Activated carbon in the filtration system makes clear and low microbiological contaminated water.
I have had an aquarium for many years too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They sure do keep you busy though. First thing I do when I get home is go check on the torts and put them outside for a little bit of sun. etc. I love the look of your greens though, they look so nice and fresh. I could eat them.  ............Maybe not the Hay !!


Keeping us busy is a good matter against the laziness ....
You are invited to my lettuce all you can eat table. Help yourself please. Hay only for my torts and sheep.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I like that word.


How long are you married ???


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am wonder whether Adam’s extensive vocabulary includes absquatulate?
> 
> He certainly absquatulated
> 
> Anyway.... Good morning all. It’s tipping it down with rain and the ironing needs doing. The day can only improve


Good morning Linda. Take it easy. I hope your day improves to a supa-dupa day though ironing ....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am wonder whether Adam’s extensive vocabulary includes absquatulate?
> 
> He certainly absquatulated


*He vanished in the dark and was not seen again .........
*


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Sabine.


Good morning Carol !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol, Nope this is called running on Fumes and false advertising. Whahaha I think I need another cup of coffee as well.


For my coffee loving roommates. Here are hot fresh coffee for free. 
Please help yourself.


----------



## Bee62

Be different .....
Bee is different ..... uuppss....


----------



## Bee62

Nobody here....
I am leaving to do some daily chores and to have a new lettuce run today.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Nope. Very private here. No one to see me - except you all, of course. Or not see me, as I had already absquatulated by the time you read the post.


HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> So did I and I love it! Shared with my Mum who loves words and my family. Son has asked if we will pay him if he can get it in his university dissertation [emoji23]


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm, never used absquatulate in my entire career... I’ll have to see if I can sneak it in tomorrow.


If you do use it, please post here how you did!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Be different .....
> Bee is different ..... uuppss....


I love that cup!


----------



## Moozillion

Work is super busy for me right now.
Just dashing in to catch up a little then absquatulate...
Not see you all later!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Just got some worrying news. Some of you will know that my best friend since childhood has had breast cancer. It's been nearly two years since since she finished treatment and all was looking good. Except for headaches. She has been for a MRI scan and they have found a small tumour on the membrane between the brain and the skull. [emoji22]

They have said it's not metastatic (not the breast cancer that has spread). And ninety percent of this type of tumour are benign. She now has to go to see a neurologist. It's just not fair. She has been through so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've caught up on all the posts, so now it's time for me to go out and deracinate some weeds!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I've caught up on all the posts, so now it's time for me to go out and deracinate some weeds!



I know that one. It’s not as good as yesterday’s


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Just got some worrying news. Some of you will know that my best friend since childhood has had breast cancer. It's been nearly two years since since she finished treatment and all was looking good. Except for headaches. She has been for a MRI scan and they have found a small tumour on the membrane between the brain and the skull. [emoji22]
> 
> They have said it's not metastatic (not the breast cancer that has spread). And ninety percent of this type of tumour are benign. She now has to go to see a neurologist. It's just not fair. She has been through so much.



Oh man, so sorry to hear about your friend! All you can do is stay positive for her until she gets her results. 

I lost my mom to breast cancer at age 56 and I’m still mad about it!!


----------



## kellygirl64

CarolM said:


> View attachment 233103


Ha !!


----------



## kellygirl64

Kristoff said:


> I did some work, not finished but as much as I could today. Now I’m snuggling with Dylan, my armadillo, sipping wine and reading while it’s not too noisy in here.


I prefer wine sipping armadillos to flat, sat-on ones !! Wink


----------



## kellygirl64

Momof4 said:


> Oh man, so sorry to hear about your friend! All you can do is stay positive for her until she gets her results.
> 
> I lost my mom to breast cancer at age 56 and I’m still mad about it!!


I'm sorry, all around. Hoping for the best n sending hugs


----------



## kellygirl64

Dipa said:


> I am depressed
> Sorry for not answering


I am very sorry, will a hug help ? Sending virtual squeeze anyway, hugs


----------



## kellygirl64

DE42 said:


> If it was not for bad luck I would not have any lol


Join the club !! But I am investing 2 American dollars in the lottery tonight n when I win, we all can meet at the Pirated-Penguin bar for mock-tails, on me of course !! Well, prob a table would be better, I'm still a bit lumpy feeling but it's getting better. Hugs.


----------



## JoesMum

Thanks for the hugs everyone. They do help 

And I heard from Adam ... I accused him of absquatulation 

He says he’s got lots of work done and had a new load of fossils delivered today. 



> SPLAT's setting nicely into the new home, Tidgy's finally been able to get out a bit, so lots of basketball practice and wifey's mostly asleep or drunk.



He sends his love to everyone


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! (Was that the word?)
> I’m absquatulating to Prague in a bit but I’ll try to keep myself updated on your discussions. I’m not a big fan of stopping in the middle of a busy street to take a photo of some tourist attention — or of people who do so  — but I’ll do my best to share a few postcards with you.


Good Aftermorn Lena. I know I have missed you. Just wanted to wish a fantastic time still. Hopefully you will hear this whispering in your ear while you are there.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Keeping us busy is a good matter against the laziness ....
> You are invited to my lettuce all you can eat table. Help yourself please. Hay only for my torts and sheep.


Lol. Thank you Sabine. Your are so kind and very generous.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> How long are you married ???


24 years. Been together 25 years. Lol not as long as some I am sure. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL. I don’t see how it can be permeated!


I was going to reply to this, this morning but then I becane distracted with work ha ha ha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> How long are you married ???


Lol why does my comment make you ask how long I have been married. ? Are married people more exhaustipated?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For my coffee loving roommates. Here are hot fresh coffee for free.
> Please help yourself.


Oh wow. And I didnt have to make a single cup myself. Thank you Sabine. Really yummy and good coffee.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Be different .....
> Bee is different ..... uuppss....


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I prefer it this way.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Nobody here....
> I am leaving to do some daily chores and to have a new lettuce run today.


I now know why you have to do a kettuce run. You got a lot of tortie tots.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Work is super busy for me right now.
> Just dashing in to catch up a little then absquatulate...
> Not see you all later!!!!


Not see you later. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just got some worrying news. Some of you will know that my best friend since childhood has had breast cancer. It's been nearly two years since since she finished treatment and all was looking good. Except for headaches. She has been for a MRI scan and they have found a small tumour on the membrane between the brain and the skull. [emoji22]
> 
> They have said it's not metastatic (not the breast cancer that has spread). And ninety percent of this type of tumour are benign. She now has to go to see a neurologist. It's just not fair. She has been through so much.


Oh Your poor friend. It isn't fair. I really hope that it all goes well and that it isn't serious. Big hugs to her. Thinking of you both.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've caught up on all the posts, so now it's time for me to go out and deracinate some weeds!


Had to look up that one too.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Oh man, so sorry to hear about your friend! All you can do is stay positive for her until she gets her results.
> 
> I lost my mom to breast cancer at age 56 and I’m still mad about it!!


Shame not nice. My Mom was 45. In fact the age I am this year.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Ha !!


Hey there Kelly. Happy you are back. How are you?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thanks for the hugs everyone. They do help
> 
> And I heard from Adam ... I accused him of absquatulation
> 
> He says he’s got lots of work done and had a new load of fossils delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> He sends his love to everyone


Thanks for letting us know how he is doing. Please send him a hug and a Hi from me. Okay a wink too.[emoji6] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> 24 years. Been together 25 years. Lol not as long as some I am sure. [emoji1] [emoji1]


We have been together 33 years, married for 28. We cohabited for quite a while until we could afford to marry!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Shame not nice. My Mom was 45. In fact the age I am this year.



45 is young too! 
I hope your friend has support at home.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have been together 33 years, married for 28. We cohabited for quite a while until we could afford to marry!


I always love seeing it when couples have been together for a long time. As I don't think that in this day and age that couples actually stay married for long anymore. Well done on the 33 years.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> 45 is young too!
> I hope your friend has support at home.


I think you meant the second sentence for Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me over and out. It is 23.15. I seem to be starting the habit of pushing my bedtime past my limit again. Got to watch that so that I don't turn into a dragon. Soooooo Good night and sleep tight all. I hope you have sweet dreams and not chat tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well that is me over and out. It is 23.15. I seem to be starting the habit of pushing my bedtime past my limit again. Got to watch that so that I don't turn into a dragon. Soooooo Good night and sleep tight all. I hope you have sweet dreams and not chat tomorrow.


Goodnight Carol. Time for me to turn in too. 

Late news from Kent: son has signed the contract for his post graduate job. He starts at the end of July. Daughter and friend have been accepted for a flat rental. They move in mid April.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Activated carbon in the filtration system makes clear and low microbiological contaminated water.
> I have had an aquarium for many years too.



Still adding in a few more plants, shells and a stone I had in the smaller tank. Water looking nice.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Work is super busy for me right now.
> Just dashing in to catch up a little then absquatulate...
> Not see you all later!!!!


Hi and bye Bea.
Btw: I will never lear *that *word !
Absequolate ???? Aquesculate ?? Absequolate....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just got some worrying news. Some of you will know that my best friend since childhood has had breast cancer. It's been nearly two years since since she finished treatment and all was looking good. Except for headaches. She has been for a MRI scan and they have found a small tumour on the membrane between the brain and the skull. [emoji22]
> 
> They have said it's not metastatic (not the breast cancer that has spread). And ninety percent of this type of tumour are benign. She now has to go to see a neurologist. It's just not fair. She has been through so much.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that ! A lot of bigs hugs for you.
No, life is not fair. It is not fair when someone is hitten again and again.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've caught up on all the posts, so now it's time for me to go out and deracinate some weeds!


Deracinate ? Ahhh, you want to uproot some weeds ?


----------



## Bee62

kellygirl64 said:


> Join the club !! But I am investing 2 American dollars in the lottery tonight n when I win, we all can meet at the Pirated-Penguin bar for mock-tails, on me of course !! Well, prob a table would be better, I'm still a bit lumpy feeling but it's getting better. Hugs.


Hugs back..... if wanted.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thanks for the hugs everyone. They do help
> 
> And I heard from Adam ... I accused him of absquatulation
> 
> He says he’s got lots of work done and had a new load of fossils delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> He sends his love to everyone


Thank you Linda for the news from Adam.
Send him my love back, please.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> If you do use it, please post here how you did!!!



Not today.... :-(


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Aftermorn Lena. I know I have missed you. Just wanted to wish a fantastic time still. Hopefully you will hear this whispering in your ear while you are there.[emoji6]


Have a lovely time in Prague and come back save. Lots of love to you Lena. @Kristoff


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Thank you Sabine. Your are so kind and very generous.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> 24 years. Been together 25 years. Lol not as long as some I am sure. [emoji1] [emoji1]


25 years is a long time.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol why does my comment make you ask how long I have been married. ? Are married people more exhaustipated?


I think so .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I now know why you have to do a kettuce run. You got a lot of tortie tots.


These children are hungry every time !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Had to look up that one too.
> View attachment 234372


Me too !
Yvonne is teaching us new words. It is good to have to All-Knowing Google at your side !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Shame not nice. My Mom was 45. In fact the age I am this year.


Life can be very cruel. Let me hug you Carol. A big, long comforting hug.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We have been together 33 years, married for 28. We cohabited for quite a while until we could afford to marry!


Oh, you both lived in sin .....
Ouuch...... don`t hit me .... I will _absequlate_ or something else immediately ....


----------



## Bee62

Every evening ( my evening or night ) the same .... all busy and gone. Sniiiffffff
I am going to search my bed too. Good night.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Have a lovely time in Prague and come back save. Lots of love to you Lena. @Kristoff



Have a great time in Prague. Lots of things to see, explore, sample and savor. I spent a month there a few years back... Budapest, Prague, Kyiv, Vienna, and Baku are my favorites.....maybe Tbilisi too! Enjoy. I love the roasted ham hocks there in the market squares. Ohh, the great Czech beer too.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Have a great time in Prague. Lots of things to see, explore, sample and savor. I spent a month there a few years back... Budapest, Prague, Kyiv, Vienna, and Baku are my favorites.....maybe Tbilisi too! Enjoy. I love the roasted ham hocks there in the market squares. Ohh, the great Czech beer too.



You certainly get around!


----------



## kellygirl64

Bee62 said:


> Hugs back..... if wanted.


I never get enough hugs, all are welcome !! N I'm a good hugger myself, if I must say LOL. Hugs to that !!


----------



## kellygirl64

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda for the news from Adam.
> Send him my love back, please.


After researching absquatulation (good one!!) I've decided


Maro2Bear said:


> For those heading off to sleep... here’s a nice relaxing video we made of birds visiting our feeder during this weeks snowstorm
> 
> Guten nacht alles, spokoniy nochy, Laila sa’ Edda, ma’as salama...enjoy the vid!


What a wonderful treat that was !! Thanks so much !!


----------



## kellygirl64

DE42 said:


> I went out and got a big burger today. I eat about half of it and threw the rest away. I'm sick of anything fryed. Or chicken, or beef, or fish, or sandwiches, or bread, or pizza, or anything with grease. [emoji855][emoji31][emoji850]


I've been eating rice, toast, broth n water for two weeks, I tried to eat a bit of fried chicken today and I feel like crap LOL. So you're not alone


----------



## kellygirl64

DE42 said:


> Lettuce if it don't have tough stems. Tomatoes I can do a little of. But most of the things I'd put in one I can't eat. Blended I can and probably should. I just don't care for it that way. I found i can eat steamed peas though.


I really enjoy making a can of tomato soup (from condensed) and use 1/2 the can of milk and the other half pasta sauce, like sweet basil n tomato, it essentially becomes a tomato bisque, which is very enjoyable to eat. My dad takes canned plumb tomatoes, chills them, slices them (drains) and puts a bit of pesto and mozzarella on top and just eats it like that. It's very cool and refreshing. I honestly prefer iceberg lettuce with a bit of Hellman's mayo for my salads. I'm not familiar with your diet restrictions (DE42) so just some gentle ideas if that can help. Food can be boring enough without restrictions on top of it all.


----------



## kellygirl64

Maro2Bear said:


> Been busy with a different project today other than tree trimming. Long story short, I’ve had a Crowntail Betta in a very small 1.5 gallon tank on my desk at work since May 2017. It’s been very happy with very regular water changes, live green plants, and a proper feeding schedule. Along the way, I’ve added a few snails to help keep the tank clean.. (it sparkles). I figured it’s nice to keep it sparkling clean especially since many co-workers stop by to see “Alpha” as he flares up to greet one and all.
> 
> That said, I decided to bring Alpha home and upgrade his tank to a 10 gallon “universe.” Bought some nice river gravel, now rinsed a million times to clean the sand from the pebbles, have a proper filter and heater. All set up now and going through a period of conditioning.
> 
> Meanwhile, little Alpha is in Sully’s room (our Sulcata) enjoying the sunshine and warmth. Wonder what he will think when he gets to swim from 1.5 into 10 gallons?


I know how beautiful the males are but I've had several females over the years that were real characters !! Although not half the beauties like the males, each one of them loved to be petted, hand fed and learned tricks very easily. I love visiting my doctor's office where they have a 3 foot tall cylinder that's about 10 inches wide with live plants and things and a grand Beta who is a pure showman !! I'm glad the folks enjoyed your guy, sounds like his new home will be great !!


----------



## kellygirl64

CarolM said:


> Hey there Kelly. Happy you are back. How are you?


Hello, thanks for asking !! I was terribly ill but I survived, like usual (wink). I was able to find a great home for the tort I had taken in. I'm teary-eyed over it but he's really in a great home. I guess it happened faster than I had thought it would. I had pictured us sitting in a field, my sun-brella n comfy chair, along with a book (perhaps the essays of Montaigne I just picked up) that I could easily look over the top of to check on the tort who would be grazing like a mini lawnmower. I had already gotten a bunch of fencing and already asked the building super to notify me when he would be doing the landscaping. Which is probably many, many weeks away. I earned the raised eyebrow on that one seeing as he was putting snow shovels into his truck that day. I knew I wouldn't be keeping the tort, I have health issues and can never commit to any long term living critters anymore. I guess I was a bit more attached than I had realized. It was the bathing. His daily baths were a bonding sort for us (me anyway). I kept my hands in his running water to maintain temperature and we (uh, I ) would chat, enjoying the sunlight through the window over the sink and the warm waters were therapeutic for my arthritis and he never cringed or cried when I sang. I never have down-time and those daily events were hard to arrange but fully worth it. So I'm feeling ok-ish but looking forward to getting past all this. The multiple antibiotics made me terribly sick. Im facing some surgery soon as my health improves enough for it. Unrelated to my current issues but detected in my exams. I'm scared but that's life per say. I'm glad I'm able to stop by here and participate again. Hugs.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I prefer it this way.
> View attachment 234371



Of course you do. Wouldn’t be our Carol if you didn’t


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I now know why you have to do a kettuce run. You got a lot of tortie tots.



Kettuce? As in a kettle to boil lettuce? Another South African word?


----------



## kellygirl64

Seems to be a glitch with one of my comments. ? Anyway, in regards to the bird video, it really was a wonderful treat. !! 

What a wonderful treat that was !! Thanks so much !![/QUOTE]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Just got some worrying news. Some of you will know that my best friend since childhood has had breast cancer. It's been nearly two years since since she finished treatment and all was looking good. Except for headaches. She has been for a MRI scan and they have found a small tumour on the membrane between the brain and the skull. [emoji22]
> 
> They have said it's not metastatic (not the breast cancer that has spread). And ninety percent of this type of tumour are benign. She now has to go to see a neurologist. It's just not fair. She has been through so much.



Saw this last night. A big hug to you and your friend, Linda! Please tell her there’re positive thoughts pouring her way from around the world. Your friend is our friend [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Shame not nice. My Mom was 45. In fact the age I am this year.



 A hug to you and @Momof4


----------



## kellygirl64

kellygirl64 said:


> Join the club !! But I am investing 2 American dollars in the lottery tonight n when I win, we all can meet at the Pirated-Penguin bar for mock-tails, on me of course !! Well, prob a table would be better, I'm still a bit lumpy feeling but it's getting better. Hugs.


Going to check my ticket now (It's many hours since original comment) wish us all luck !! Good luck Tortise Forum !!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have been together 33 years, married for 28. We cohabited for quite a while until we could afford to marry!





CarolM said:


> I always love seeing it when couples have been together for a long time. As I don't think that in this day and age that couples actually stay married for long anymore. Well done on the 33 years.



We’re only 10 this September.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Me too !
> Yvonne is teaching us new words. It is good to have to All-Knowing Google at your side !



If Yvonne continues with this a Word a Day trend, we’ll be ready to our SATs by the end of the year.


----------



## kellygirl64

kellygirl64 said:


> Going to check my ticket now (It's many hours since original comment) wish us all luck !! Good luck Tortise Forum !!


We lost our share of the 402$ million but we all still have each other n that's priceless !!


----------



## Kristoff

kellygirl64 said:


> Hello, thanks for asking !! I was terribly ill but I survived, like usual (wink). I was able to find a great home for the tort I had taken in. I'm teary-eyed over it but he's really in a great home. I guess it happened faster than I had thought it would. I had pictured us sitting in a field, my sun-brella n comfy chair, along with a book (perhaps the essays of Montaigne I just picked up) that I could easily look over the top of to check on the tort who would be grazing like a mini lawnmower. I had already gotten a bunch of fencing and already asked the building super to notify me when he would be doing the landscaping. Which is probably many, many weeks away. I earned the raised eyebrow on that one seeing as he was putting snow shovels into his truck that day. I knew I wouldn't be keeping the tort, I have health issues and can never commit to any long term living critters anymore. I guess I was a bit more attached than I had realized. It was the bathing. His daily baths were a bonding sort for us (me anyway). I kept my hands in his running water to maintain temperature and we (uh, I ) would chat, enjoying the sunlight through the window over the sink and the warm waters were therapeutic for my arthritis and he never cringed or cried when I sang. I never have down-time and those daily events were hard to arrange but fully worth it. So I'm feeling ok-ish but looking forward to getting past all this. The multiple antibiotics made me terribly sick. Im facing some surgery soon as my health improves enough for it. Unrelated to my current issues but detected in my exams. I'm scared but that's life per say. I'm glad I'm able to stop by here and participate again. Hugs.



A big hug. I had to leave my loved ones (two torts, a cat, and a dog) behind when we moved. It helps to know they’re in good hands. Hope you feel better after the surgery.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Ready to fly here. Before I do, here’s a glimpse of our wonderful spring morning:



Not see you all later!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh, you both lived in sin .....
> Ouuch...... don`t hit me .... I will _absequlate_ or something else immediately ....



It was funny really. In the 1980s there was kind of a mixed reaction to it. JoesDad and I met at university. He got a job in London and, 12 months later, so did I. Moving into his house share was the obvious thing to do. 

My parents didn’t seem to mind. Or they knew better than to challenge it. 

So I ended up sharing with three males for about 12 months before JoesDad and I got our own place. 

I remember my Aunt asking me “What are the girls like that you’re sharing a house with?” I replied “They’re boys actually, but they’re very nice”. It went very quiet  (My eldest cousin was only 11 and my Aunt has quite strong religious views) 

Anyway, I broke the ground because both my cousins cohabited before marriage too and my Aunt and I are best friends still


----------



## JoesMum

kellygirl64 said:


> Hello, thanks for asking !! I was terribly ill but I survived, like usual (wink). I was able to find a great home for the tort I had taken in. I'm teary-eyed over it but he's really in a great home. I guess it happened faster than I had thought it would. I had pictured us sitting in a field, my sun-brella n comfy chair, along with a book (perhaps the essays of Montaigne I just picked up) that I could easily look over the top of to check on the tort who would be grazing like a mini lawnmower. I had already gotten a bunch of fencing and already asked the building super to notify me when he would be doing the landscaping. Which is probably many, many weeks away. I earned the raised eyebrow on that one seeing as he was putting snow shovels into his truck that day. I knew I wouldn't be keeping the tort, I have health issues and can never commit to any long term living critters anymore. I guess I was a bit more attached than I had realized. It was the bathing. His daily baths were a bonding sort for us (me anyway). I kept my hands in his running water to maintain temperature and we (uh, I ) would chat, enjoying the sunlight through the window over the sink and the warm waters were therapeutic for my arthritis and he never cringed or cried when I sang. I never have down-time and those daily events were hard to arrange but fully worth it. So I'm feeling ok-ish but looking forward to getting past all this. The multiple antibiotics made me terribly sick. Im facing some surgery soon as my health improves enough for it. Unrelated to my current issues but detected in my exams. I'm scared but that's life per say. I'm glad I'm able to stop by here and participate again. Hugs.



Massive hugs, Kelly. I really feel for you.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Ready to fly here. Before I do, here’s a glimpse of our wonderful spring morning:
> View attachment 234435
> 
> 
> Not see you all later!



Have a wonderful (warm?  ) trip Lena. 

It’s pouring with rain here!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

The news from friends didn’t get any better yesterday. I was on too much of a downer to share. I have sorted myself out and am looking upwards and onwards now. 

I bumped into a former colleague in the supermarket yesterday evening and we stopped for coffee. She wasn’t looking great and... it turns out she’s recovering from thyroid cancer. A PE teacher reduced to total exhaustion  

A third former colleague spotted us and joined us. Her news was that another former colleague had died of bone cancer last week. I remember the day it all happened 4 years ago when he broke his arm teaching tennis to Year 6 simply by hitting the ball 

What is it with Cancer? It’s a nasty, horrible illness! [emoji35]

So, I am currently angry with Cancer. Trying to work out how I can fundraise for the Cancer Research charity. 

And cheering myself up with thoughts of being surrounded by family this weekend  Tomorrow I am going to Southampton and will stay with daughter ... JoesDad is going to Bristol and will stay with son and on Friday we will meet in a mystery (to the CDR) location. 

Hopefully the weather will allow postcards


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight Carol. Time for me to turn in too.
> 
> Late news from Kent: son has signed the contract for his post graduate job. He starts at the end of July. Daughter and friend have been accepted for a flat rental. They move in mid April.


Yay, Lots of good news and congratulations for you and the family.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The news from friends didn’t get any better yesterday. I was on too much of a downer to share. I have sorted myself out and am looking upwards and onwards now.
> 
> I bumped into a former colleague in the supermarket yesterday evening and we stopped for coffee. She wasn’t looking great and... it turns out she’s recovering from thyroid cancer. A PE teacher reduced to total exhaustion
> 
> A third former colleague spotted us and joined us. Her news was that another former colleague had died of bone cancer last week. I remember the day it all happened 4 years ago when he broke his arm teaching tennis to Year 6 simply by hitting the ball
> 
> What is it with Cancer? It’s a nasty, horrible illness! [emoji35]
> 
> So, I am currently angry with Cancer. Trying to work out how I can fundraise for the Cancer Research charity.
> 
> And cheering myself up with thoughts of being surrounded by family this weekend  Tomorrow I am going to Southampton and will stay with daughter ... JoesDad is going to Bristol and will stay with son and on Friday we will meet in a mystery (to the CDR) location.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will allow postcards


Oh nooooooooo. That is such terrible news to have to deal with. One on top of the other. Very big electronic hugs.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think so .....


You may be right. But I really think it actually be for reserved for parents and especially parents of young children. I think they would be far more exhaustipated.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Me too !
> Yvonne is teaching us new words. It is good to have to All-Knowing Google at your side !


Yip. Thank goodness for google. AND people who can teach us new words.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Life can be very cruel. Let me hug you Carol. A big, long comforting hug.


Thank you Sabine, My Mom crossed the Rainbow Bridge 25 years ago. I have dealt with the pain and sorrow. This year has just brought it to the forefront of my mind as I am the same age as my Mom was when she crossed. But it is all good. It is life, and I very firmly believe that you have a set time to be born, a set time to die and it is what you do with the time inbetween that counts.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, you both lived in sin .....
> Ouuch...... don`t hit me .... I will _absequlate_ or something else immediately ....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Every evening ( my evening or night ) the same .... all busy and gone. Sniiiffffff
> I am going to search my bed too. Good night.


It's called having a long distance relationship.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Hello, thanks for asking !! I was terribly ill but I survived, like usual (wink). I was able to find a great home for the tort I had taken in. I'm teary-eyed over it but he's really in a great home. I guess it happened faster than I had thought it would. I had pictured us sitting in a field, my sun-brella n comfy chair, along with a book (perhaps the essays of Montaigne I just picked up) that I could easily look over the top of to check on the tort who would be grazing like a mini lawnmower. I had already gotten a bunch of fencing and already asked the building super to notify me when he would be doing the landscaping. Which is probably many, many weeks away. I earned the raised eyebrow on that one seeing as he was putting snow shovels into his truck that day. I knew I wouldn't be keeping the tort, I have health issues and can never commit to any long term living critters anymore. I guess I was a bit more attached than I had realized. It was the bathing. His daily baths were a bonding sort for us (me anyway). I kept my hands in his running water to maintain temperature and we (uh, I ) would chat, enjoying the sunlight through the window over the sink and the warm waters were therapeutic for my arthritis and he never cringed or cried when I sang. I never have down-time and those daily events were hard to arrange but fully worth it. So I'm feeling ok-ish but looking forward to getting past all this. The multiple antibiotics made me terribly sick. Im facing some surgery soon as my health improves enough for it. Unrelated to my current issues but detected in my exams. I'm scared but that's life per say. I'm glad I'm able to stop by here and participate again. Hugs.


Oh Shame, Kelly. That is a sad and very inspiring story at the same time. It is very difficult to have to be sick and not be able to do the things that we want and or see other people being able to do. A very BIG ELECTRONIC HUG for you. I never really know what to say for things like this, I wish however I could send to you and Linda and her friend/s the feeling that I have in my heart for the pain that you are all going through right now. As it is very difficult to put into words what I would love be able to say to you all to make you feel better.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Kettuce? As in a kettle to boil lettuce? Another South African word?


Whahaha. That was a typo. Used my phone app and my typing is always imperfect on the app.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Saw this last night. A big hug to you and your friend, Linda! Please tell her there’re positive thoughts pouring her way from around the world. Your friend is our friend [emoji173]️


Aaah, you said that perfectly Lena.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Going to check my ticket now (It's many hours since original comment) wish us all luck !! Good luck Tortise Forum !!


Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’re only 10 this September.


10 is a good number. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> We lost our share of the 402$ million but we all still have each other n that's priceless !!


LOL. Priceless is better. A win would be nice, but I have heard that brings it own sets of problems as well. So I will take the priceless option with pleasure.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Ready to fly here. Before I do, here’s a glimpse of our wonderful spring morning:
> View attachment 234435
> 
> 
> Not see you all later!


Safe travels. And not see you when you are back.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was funny really. In the 1980s there was kind of a mixed reaction to it. JoesDad and I met at university. He got a job in London and, 12 months later, so did I. Moving into his house share was the obvious thing to do.
> 
> My parents didn’t seem to mind. Or they knew better than to challenge it.
> 
> So I ended up sharing with three males for about 12 months before JoesDad and I got our own place.
> 
> I remember my Aunt asking me “What are the girls like that you’re sharing a house with?” I replied “They’re boys actually, but they’re very nice”. It went very quiet  (My eldest cousin was only 11 and my Aunt has quite strong religious views)
> 
> Anyway, I broke the ground because both my cousins cohabited before marriage too and my Aunt and I are best friends still


Yay, for woman who pave the way for the new generation. Well done Linda.


----------



## Bee62

kellygirl64 said:


> I never get enough hugs, all are welcome !! N I'm a good hugger myself, if I must say LOL. Hugs to that !!


Hi Kelly, I will rember that and give you a nice hug from time to time when you need one. I am a great hugger.


----------



## Bee62

kellygirl64 said:


> Hello, thanks for asking !! I was terribly ill but I survived, like usual (wink). I was able to find a great home for the tort I had taken in. I'm teary-eyed over it but he's really in a great home. I guess it happened faster than I had thought it would. I had pictured us sitting in a field, my sun-brella n comfy chair, along with a book (perhaps the essays of Montaigne I just picked up) that I could easily look over the top of to check on the tort who would be grazing like a mini lawnmower. I had already gotten a bunch of fencing and already asked the building super to notify me when he would be doing the landscaping. Which is probably many, many weeks away. I earned the raised eyebrow on that one seeing as he was putting snow shovels into his truck that day. I knew I wouldn't be keeping the tort, I have health issues and can never commit to any long term living critters anymore. I guess I was a bit more attached than I had realized. It was the bathing. His daily baths were a bonding sort for us (me anyway). I kept my hands in his running water to maintain temperature and we (uh, I ) would chat, enjoying the sunlight through the window over the sink and the warm waters were therapeutic for my arthritis and he never cringed or cried when I sang. I never have down-time and those daily events were hard to arrange but fully worth it. So I'm feeling ok-ish but looking forward to getting past all this. The multiple antibiotics made me terribly sick. Im facing some surgery soon as my health improves enough for it. Unrelated to my current issues but detected in my exams. I'm scared but that's life per say. I'm glad I'm able to stop by here and participate again. Hugs.


It is always heartbreaking giving an animal away. I can understand you well. Good that you found a great home for the tort. That would be comforting for me too.
I am very sorry to hear about your health problems and I am very glad that you came back and stay with us. Lots of love and the strong wish that your health improves from me to you.
And a very big, long and comforting hug for you now !






The text says: The best hugs on earth are those when you are pressed so strong that you can hear the heartbeat of the other person.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Ready to fly here. Before I do, here’s a glimpse of our wonderful spring morning:
> View attachment 234435
> 
> 
> Not see you all later!


I am maybe old, but I remember that spring mornings look somehow different. There shouldn`t be this white stuff all around. 
How was it called ???
Snow ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It was funny really. In the 1980s there was kind of a mixed reaction to it. JoesDad and I met at university. He got a job in London and, 12 months later, so did I. Moving into his house share was the obvious thing to do.
> 
> My parents didn’t seem to mind. Or they knew better than to challenge it.
> 
> So I ended up sharing with three males for about 12 months before JoesDad and I got our own place.
> 
> I remember my Aunt asking me “What are the girls like that you’re sharing a house with?” I replied “They’re boys actually, but they’re very nice”. It went very quiet  (My eldest cousin was only 11 and my Aunt has quite strong religious views)
> 
> Anyway, I broke the ground because both my cousins cohabited before marriage too and my Aunt and I are best friends still


That is an interesting story. I think in the 80 th in Germany no one would mind when a man and a woman had been living together without being married.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine, My Mom crossed the Rainbow Bridge 25 years ago. I have dealt with the pain and sorrow. This year has just brought it to the forefront of my mind as I am the same age as my Mom was when she crossed. But it is all good. It is life, and I very firmly believe that you have a set time to be born, a set time to die and it is what you do with the time inbetween that counts.




_It is life, and I very firmly believe that you have a set time to be born, a set time to die and it is what you do with the time inbetween that counts._

Very true !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It's called having a long distance relationship.


A very long distance me thinks ...
The time change don`t make it easier.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That was a typo. Used my phone app and my typing is always imperfect on the app.


A very funny typo.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A very long distance me thinks ...
> The time change don`t make it easier.


No it does not. You guys are normally sleeping when I am awake, and getting busy when I am preparing to go to sleep. But think of it like a game of chess, one of us makes our move, then walks away....you make your move then go away, and we come back to see what your move was so that we can make our next move. This is what makes it fun sometimes. Long winded but still fun sometimes.


----------



## Dipa

kellygirl64 said:


> I am very sorry, will a hug help ? Sending virtual squeeze anyway, hugs


love it,,,


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No it does not. You guys are normally sleeping when I am awake, and getting busy when I am preparing to go to sleep. But think of it like a game of chess, one of us makes our move, then walks away....you make your move then go away, and we come back to see what your move was so that we can make our next move. This is what makes it fun sometimes. Long winded but still fun sometimes.


Or it is some kind of domino play, you push one little stone and it will bring the next one to struggel.... and the next.... and the next...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Or it is some kind of domino play, you push one little stone and it will bring the next one to struggel.... and the next.... and the next...


I like your thinking. BUUUTTTT we wouldn't fall over. We all stand up straight and tall. Even though it sometimes feels like a hammer trying to beat us into the ground, our roommates are always there to help you stand up straight and tall.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like your thinking. BUUUTTTT we wouldn't fall over. We all stand up straight and tall. Even though it sometimes feels like a hammer trying to beat us into the ground, our roommates are always there to help you stand up straight and tall.


It should only be an example. I am glad when no one really struggles, of course.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> The news from friends didn’t get any better yesterday. I was on too much of a downer to share. I have sorted myself out and am looking upwards and onwards now.
> 
> I bumped into a former colleague in the supermarket yesterday evening and we stopped for coffee. She wasn’t looking great and... it turns out she’s recovering from thyroid cancer. A PE teacher reduced to total exhaustion
> 
> A third former colleague spotted us and joined us. Her news was that another former colleague had died of bone cancer last week. I remember the day it all happened 4 years ago when he broke his arm teaching tennis to Year 6 simply by hitting the ball
> 
> What is it with Cancer? It’s a nasty, horrible illness! [emoji35]
> 
> So, I am currently angry with Cancer. Trying to work out how I can fundraise for the Cancer Research charity.
> 
> And cheering myself up with thoughts of being surrounded by family this weekend  Tomorrow I am going to Southampton and will stay with daughter ... JoesDad is going to Bristol and will stay with son and on Friday we will meet in a mystery (to the CDR) location.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will allow postcards


So very sorry to hear of your friends' battles with cancer.


----------



## Moozillion

There is a lovely little garter snake that lives in our back yard... 







...and I'm pretty sure that the snake skin I found was hers!!! It's certainly the right size.
I brought it inside to show my husband, but he is not a fan of snakes was less than thrilled...


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I don't have emmetropia, but I can see through my glasses that the clock on the wall (and my dog, Misty) tells me it's time to ingurgitate, for both me and Misty. . . so see ya'll later!


----------



## CarolM

Oh dear. Nobody here at the moment. Hmmmm what to do what to do. Well we have the thunder. We have the lightning now we are waiting for the rain. Hopefully it pours overnight so that we can get a liitle closer to filling the dams.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Nobody here at the moment. Hmmmm what to do what to do. Well we have the thunder. We have the lightning now we are waiting for the rain. Hopefully it pours overnight so that we can get a liitle closer to filling the dams.


I really hope the rain comes through for you!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> There is a lovely little garter snake that lives in our back yard...
> 
> View attachment 234467
> 
> 
> View attachment 234468
> 
> 
> ...and I'm pretty sure that the snake skin I found was hers!!! It's certainly the right size.
> I brought it inside to show my husband, but he is not a fan of snakes was less than thrilled...
> 
> View attachment 234469



Unlike Mr Mooz, I’m delighted! That’s really cool


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Nobody here at the moment. Hmmmm what to do what to do. Well we have the thunder. We have the lightning now we are waiting for the rain. Hopefully it pours overnight so that we can get a liitle closer to filling the dams.



Fingers crossed for proper rain!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I really hope the rain comes through for you!!!


Thanks Mooz. So far it has just been the thunder and lightning. But no actual rain.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> There is a lovely little garter snake that lives in our back yard...
> 
> View attachment 234467
> 
> 
> View attachment 234468
> 
> 
> ...and I'm pretty sure that the snake skin I found was hers!!! It's certainly the right size.
> I brought it inside to show my husband, but he is not a fan of snakes was less than thrilled...
> 
> View attachment 234469


My hubby is the same. He will move house if he found a snake in the garden.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I don't have emmetropia, but I can see through my glasses that the clock on the wall (and my dog, Misty) tells me it's time to ingurgitate, for both me and Misty. . . so see ya'll later!


Lol. You doing it again. Looked up the meaning of both words.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Fingers crossed for proper rain!


Thanks Linda. Me too.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I don't have emmetropia, but I can see through my glasses that the clock on the wall (and my dog, Misty) tells me it's time to ingurgitate, for both me and Misty. . . so see ya'll later!


LOL ! Your new words make me chuckle ! I love them.
Ah, you don`t have emmetropia. Okay, you have to use your glasses. 
Me too. I think that is normal when people get older ....
But I really, really hope that you don`t ingurgitate your meal like Misty might do.....
Please tell me you do not... and thank you for two new words for me.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> There is a lovely little garter snake that lives in our back yard...
> 
> View attachment 234467
> 
> 
> View attachment 234468
> 
> 
> ...and I'm pretty sure that the snake skin I found was hers!!! It's certainly the right size.
> I brought it inside to show my husband, but he is not a fan of snakes was less than thrilled...
> 
> View attachment 234469


I love harmless little snakes.
Your garter snake is beautiful !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Nobody here at the moment. Hmmmm what to do what to do. Well we have the thunder. We have the lightning now we are waiting for the rain. Hopefully it pours overnight so that we can get a liitle closer to filling the dams.


I have a rain song for you. Maybe it will help. My fingers are crossed for a lot of rain


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 
Lurk. lurk. 
Saw you my friend.  Much fun on your jorney Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> Lurk. lurk.
> Saw you my friend.  Much fun on your jorney Lena.



Trying to keep up with you all, my friend. 
Prague is wonderful: We visited the Lego Museum (how “Danish” of us!) and I’ve learned that the Czech word for “fresh” is remarkably similar to the Russian word for “stale”. Talk about false friends. 
Besides that we did do some sightseeing and picked up tickets for a ballet on Friday. 
My favorite photo of the day — from Charles Bridge:


----------



## Kristoff

I’m off to bed. Will be taking a fortress tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Trying to keep up with you all, my friend.
> Prague is wonderful: We visited the Lego Museum (how “Danish” of us!) and I’ve learned that the Czech word for “fresh” is remarkably similar to the Russian word for “stale”. Talk about false friends.
> Besides that we did do some sightseeing and picked up tickets for a ballet on Friday.
> My favorite photo of the day — from Charles Bridge:
> View attachment 234472


Lovely photo 


Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed. Will be taking a fortress tomorrow.


I hope you have your suit of armour with you


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have a rain song for you. Maybe it will help. My fingers are crossed for a lot of rain


I hadn't heard that song before. Thank you i quite enjoyed it. I played it loud to the cloud. Hopefully they liked the song and will drop their rain down on us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Trying to keep up with you all, my friend.
> Prague is wonderful: We visited the Lego Museum (how “Danish” of us!) and I’ve learned that the Czech word for “fresh” is remarkably similar to the Russian word for “stale”. Talk about false friends.
> Besides that we did do some sightseeing and picked up tickets for a ballet on Friday.
> My favorite photo of the day — from Charles Bridge:
> View attachment 234472



Great bridge...I recall sitting there just off that bridge in a nice lil cafe with a wonderful espresso watching local crafts bakers roll their sweet sugar coated pastries roasted over an open flame. I had to use google to find the name...

*Trdelník*
The origin of Trdelník pastries is debated, with many claiming they derive from Slovakia, but one thing’s for sure – they remain one of Prague’s most popular Czech sweets to this day. Trdelníks are made from pastry, which is sliced into strips, rolled around a stick and covered in sugar and spices such as cinnamon, before being cooked over flames. The result? A sweet bangle-esque snack with an enticing caramelised exterior and soft warm interior. Pick one up from the many vans based around the city.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Trying to keep up with you all, my friend.
> Prague is wonderful: We visited the Lego Museum (how “Danish” of us!) and I’ve learned that the Czech word for “fresh” is remarkably similar to the Russian word for “stale”. Talk about false friends.
> Besides that we did do some sightseeing and picked up tickets for a ballet on Friday.
> My favorite photo of the day — from Charles Bridge:
> View attachment 234472


Looks like you are off to a good start on your visit.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed. Will be taking a fortress tomorrow.



Nighty night. And sleep well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> LOL ! Your new words make me chuckle ! I love them.
> Ah, you don`t have emmetropia. Okay, you have to use your glasses.
> Me too. I think that is normal when people get older ....
> But I really, really hope that you don`t ingurgitate your meal like Misty might do.....
> Please tell me you do not... and thank you for two new words for me.



I have the very bad habit of gobbling my food. Comes from years of a job with only a half hour for lunch. If I wanted to run errands at lunch, I had to eat fast.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I have the very bad habit of gobbling my food. Comes from years of a job with only a half hour for lunch. If I wanted to run errands at lunch, I had to eat fast.


Do you know office coffee ? It is mostly cold.....
I learned to love cold office coffee in the years I`ve worked in an office.  Now I don`t mind drinking cold coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Do you know office coffee ? It is mostly cold.....
> I learned to love cold office coffee in the years I`ve worked in an office.  Now I don`t mind drinking cold coffee.


No, I don't like coffee of any temperature. Never have developed a taste for it.


----------



## DE42

Hey.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No, I don't like coffee of any temperature. Never have developed a taste for it.


I have no taste for tea. I seldom drink tea. Water, milk and coffee with milk are my favorit drinks !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hey.


Hey, hey !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hey, hey !


How's it going?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Hey.


Hey (hay) is for horses!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> How's it going?


Sorry I was absent, on another page.
All is well, and you ?
But I am tired. I am soon off to bed.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Sorry I was absent, on another page.
> All is well, and you ?
> But I am tired. I am soon off to bed.


I'm OKish. Just getting by really.


----------



## DE42

Have an appointment to see the doctor Wednesday. The Crohn's fare up just keeps getting worse unfortunately.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Have an appointment to see the doctor Wednesday. The Crohn's fare up just keeps getting worse unfortunately.


Oh, no good news. What symptoms do you have ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh, no good news. What symptoms do you have ?


Stomach pain, nausea and occasional vomiting, staring to produce blood in my stoma output, joint and muscle pain.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Stomach pain, nausea and occasional vomiting, staring to produce blood in my stoma output, joint and muscle pain.


That sounds not good. I am sorry to hear that. Is there any food that causes these things ? Do you have had these symptoms once before ?
Let me send you a big electronic hug.


----------



## Bee62

I hope the doctor can help you. Against the inflammation you will have to take cortisone, I think ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I hope the doctor can help you. Against the inflammation you will have to take cortisone, I think ?


It's likely prednisone and an antibiotic.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's likely prednisone and an antibiotic.


I think prednisone contains cortisone but I am no doctor.
I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That sounds not good. I am sorry to hear that. Is there any food that causes these things ? Do you have had these symptoms once before ?
> Let me send you a big electronic hug.


It's not really food that causes the issue it's more of just the natural progression of the disease. It just happens sometimes. Stress and things like that can increase the likelihood of a flare up and with my work and school schedule and lack of sleep it probably did not help much.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I think prednisone contains cortisone but I am no doctor.
> I hope you are feeling better soon.


Thanks. I've been on this roller coaster a few times so I know I'll make it. Just sucks when it's happening.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's not really food that causes the issue it's more of just the natural progression of the disease. It just happens sometimes. Stress and things like that can increase the likelihood of a flare up and with my work and school schedule and lack of sleep it probably did not help much.


Take care of yourself. Please.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I've been on this roller coaster a few times so I know I'll make it. Just sucks when it's happening.


Yes, I see. You know your body and the damned Crohn. You will make it for sure, but having pain is no fun, I know.
So many of our roommates suffer an illness. I feel sorry for everyone who is sick.


----------



## Bee62

Good night Dan. I hope you can sleep ( later ).
It is 1:43 am in Germany.
Sorry, but I am tired.
Once again: Lots of good vibrations and wishes for you. We need you my friend. Take care.


----------



## Bee62

For you, Dan.







Get well soon.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I see. You know your body and the damned Crohn. You will make it for sure, but having pain is no fun, I know.
> So many of our roommates suffer an illness. I feel sorry for everyone who is sick.


I think a lot of people that suffer turn to animals for comfort.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Good night Dan. I hope you can sleep ( later ).
> It is 1:43 am in Germany.
> Sorry, but I am tired.
> Once again: Lots of good vibrations and wishes for you. We need you my friend. Take care.


Good night. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I think a lot of people that suffer turn to animals for comfort.



I’m so sorry you feel so bad. It sounds miserable. I hope you get relief soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Sorry to here about your Crohn’s @DE42. I hope you can get it back under control. 

I have yoga this morning and then I get the train to Southampton to stay with daughter tonight... We are going to see a ballet - Matthew Bourne’s Cinderella - tonight.


----------



## JoesMum

Webcams in/on a Little Owl nest box
https://www.birdfood.co.uk/little-owl-webcam


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Do you know office coffee ? It is mostly cold.....
> I learned to love cold office coffee in the years I`ve worked in an office.  Now I don`t mind drinking cold coffee.


I am very familiar with office coffee. In fact I like cold coffee.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's not really food that causes the issue it's more of just the natural progression of the disease. It just happens sometimes. Stress and things like that can increase the likelihood of a flare up and with my work and school schedule and lack of sleep it probably did not help much.


I really hope that it comes right for you Dan. Sending get better vibes your way.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sorry to here about your Crohn’s @DE42. I hope you can get it back under control.
> 
> I have yoga this morning and then I get the train to Southampton to stay with daughter tonight... We are going to see a ballet - Matthew Bourne’s Cinderella - tonight.


Oooohh Sounds like fun. Enjoy Cinderella.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Webcams in/on a Little Owl nest box
> https://www.birdfood.co.uk/little-owl-webcam


So cute. I wonder if they know that they are being watched?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night Dan. I hope you can sleep ( later ).
> It is 1:43 am in Germany.
> Sorry, but I am tired.
> Once again: Lots of good vibrations and wishes for you. We need you my friend. Take care.


What Sabine said re the vibes and wishes and care.


----------



## JoesMum

So, I was going to walk to the station, but it’s started raining heavily. I just called a cab. I don’t need to start the trip cold and wet.


----------



## Dipa




----------



## Dipa




----------



## Dipa




----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night. Sweet dreams.


Thank you. I have had.
Gooood mooooorning CDR and all the lovely roommates.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m so sorry you feel so bad. It sounds miserable. I hope you get relief soon!


Hi Kathy. I hope you and your lovely family ( the shelled ones too ) are all well.


----------



## Dipa

Good evening everyone


----------



## JoesMum

Good Mornooning everyone that’s just turned up. I’m on the train... first stop London Waterloo East station.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Webcams in/on a Little Owl nest box
> https://www.birdfood.co.uk/little-owl-webcam


Cute ! Thank you.

Since Mark posted the link to this eagle livecam I am watching every day.
http://www.eaglecam.org/


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am very familiar with office coffee. In fact I like cold coffee.


Hi Carol, welcome to the club.
It is always the same in an office: You get yourself a cup of hot coffee ... and then your get a telephone call or a customer is visiting, or your boss comes into your room.
10 minutes later you have the delicious cold office coffee you want day by day.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Cute ! Thank you.
> 
> Since Mark posted the link to this eagle livecam I am watching every day.
> http://www.eaglecam.org/



So do I


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> View attachment 234532


Hello Dipa, these pics are great. I love them.
How are you and little Cookie ?


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Good evening everyone


Good evening Dipa.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good Mornooning everyone that’s just turned up. I’m on the train... first stop London Waterloo East station.


Hello Linda. Enjoy your day and the ballett this evening.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. I have had.
> Gooood mooooorning CDR and all the lovely roommates.


Good Aftermooooorn Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good evening everyone


Hi There Dipa.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, welcome to the club.
> It is always the same in an office: You get yourself a cup of hot coffee ... and then your get a telephone call or a customer is visiting, or your boss comes into your room.
> 10 minutes later you have the delicious cold office coffee you want day by day.


Exactly. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Cute ! Thank you.
> 
> Since Mark posted the link to this eagle livecam I am watching every day.
> http://www.eaglecam.org/


I couldn't see this one the last time. They are so cute. Glad I could see it this time.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I couldn't see this one the last time. They are so cute. Glad I could see it this time.


There is something weird going on. The eagle left the nest some minutes ago. Before he or she seems to search the partner. There isn`t food ( fish ) in the nest anymore to feed the eaglets. I hope the other eagle will arrive soon with some food.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> There is something weird going on. The eagle left the nest some minutes ago. Before he or she seems to search the partner. There isn`t food ( fish ) in the nest anymore to feed the eaglets. I hope the other eagle will arrive soon with some food.


This is what I see now:


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> This is what I see now:
> 
> View attachment 234536


----------



## Bee62

This is what I see too. I hope it is okay.
Have to leave for a new lettuce run to have enough in stock for Eastern.
See you all later.
Bye !


----------



## Kristoff

A quick check-in from me (no puns on the word Czech, though I was tempted for a moment  )
My new friends and the Dancing House across the bridge:


The crypt underneath an Orthodox church where the soldiers in Operation Anthropoid (WWII) were hiding until they were betrayed:




The oldest surviving rotunda in Prague:


A visit to Dvorak’s resting place:


----------



## Kristoff

Not sure if the pictures worked.  Anyway. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Not sure if the pictures worked.  Anyway. Hope everyone is well.


I can see them


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hi Kathy. I hope you and your lovely family ( the shelled ones too ) are all well.



Waves! We are doing great! Busy as usual. My husband has been in China and I’m holding the fort down. 
We are leaving for Hawaii in a week so 

I’m trying to get things in order for our house sitter. She has a zoo to take care of over here! She sleeps here so I need to deep clean, especially our room. That’s always the last place I take care of because nobody sees it[emoji4]

Hope you’re doing well!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A quick check-in from me (no puns on the word Czech, though I was tempted for a moment  )
> My new friends and the Dancing House across the bridge:
> View attachment 234563
> 
> The crypt underneath an Orthodox church where the soldiers in Operation Anthropoid (WWII) were hiding until they were betrayed:
> View attachment 234564
> 
> View attachment 234565
> 
> The oldest surviving rotunda in Prague:
> View attachment 234566
> 
> A visit to Dvorak’s resting place:
> View attachment 234567


Lovely post cards. Thank for sharing. Are you enjoying the trip so far?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not sure if the pictures worked.  Anyway. Hope everyone is well.


They worked. It took me a while to see but that is from my side. Enjoyed them once I could see them.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Waves! We are doing great! Busy as usual. My husband has been in China and I’m holding the fort down.
> We are leaving for Hawaii in a week so
> 
> I’m trying to get things in order for our house sitter. She has a zoo to take care of over here! She sleeps here so I need to deep clean, especially our room. That’s always the last place I take care of because nobody sees it[emoji4]
> 
> Hope you’re doing well!!


Wow. Sounds like you are going to need a holiday in a weeks time. [emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

Lurk lurk..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Lurk lurk..


Lurk lurk lurk?


----------



## DE42

Well I am hosting a meal here at work for those of us that had to work today. Not many, just 6 of us but it will be fun.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Lurk lurk lurk?


[emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji514]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I am hosting a meal here at work for those of us that had to work today. Not many, just 6 of us but it will be fun.


Sounds like fun. A good couple of years ago myself and two other colleagues would once a week take turns to make a meal for the three of us. But we had to do a meal from a different country. It was quite fun.


----------



## CarolM

Lots of lurking going on. Waiting for the posting to come now![emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji514]


How is the unicorn coming along?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Lots of lurking going on. Waiting for the posting to come now![emoji6]


Post post post lol


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Post post post lol


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 234585


Good one.


----------



## DE42

Thank YouTube lol


----------



## DE42

It's a beautiful 80°F day today.


----------



## CarolM

@DE42 How is your dinner going and what are you having. I made hamburgers for my family. Jarrod had the veggie burger and Stephen and Liam had two huge beef burgers. I made the beef burgers with one egg, a packet of mushroom soup, mince meat, chilli salt and mince spice. Liam (my eldest) said it was the best burger I have made so far. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> How is the unicorn coming along?


Haven't had a chance to work on it much. Been trying to help my daughter catch up on her school work. She has managed to fall almost 2 weeks behind on school work and for whatever reason the teacher didn't realize that she was falling behind.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's a beautiful 80°F day today.


It is a beautiful rainy day here. We had rain last night and then it was mostly overcast the whole day with tonight having a nice drizzle of rain. Now we just need it to carry on raining everyday or every night for the rest of the winter too. Yayyyyyy


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> @DE42 How is your dinner going and what are you having. I made hamburgers for my family. Jarrod had the veggie burger and Stephen and Liam had two huge beef burgers. I made the beef burgers with one egg, a packet of mushroom soup, mince meat, chilli salt and mince spice. Liam (my eldest) said it was the best burger I have made so far. [emoji16][emoji16]


Well it's in two hours. But we are having chicken, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy, and baskets


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Haven't had a chance to work on it much. Been trying to help my daughter catch up on her school work. She has managed to fall almost 2 weeks behind on school work and for whatever reason the teacher didn't realize that she was falling behind.


Oh dear. That doesn't sound good. So effectively you have gone back to school.[emoji16]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> It is a beautiful rainy day here. We had rain last night and then it was mostly overcast the whole day with tonight having a nice drizzle of rain. Now we just need it to carry on raining everyday or every night for the rest of the winter too. Yayyyyyy


Well try to stay dry and warm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> This is what I see now:
> 
> View attachment 234536



Glad you are all watching! And enjoying.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well it's in two hours. But we are having chicken, green beans, mashed potatoes and gravy, and baskets


Mmmmmm. That sounds really yummy. Now I know what I can make for supper tomorrow night.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well try to stay dry and warm.


Oh I don't mind getting wet. But as it has been raining at night I have stayed dry by default as i haven't had to go out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s one or two pix of Alpha enjoying his 10 gallon palace..


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad you are all watching! And enjoying.


I love it. Thanks so much for sharing. Never knew we could do this until you posted the links.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. That doesn't sound good. Di effectively you have gone back to school.[emoji16]


It's easy work for me, the problem is that I am teaching my daughter how to do the work. She thinks I am going to just tell her the answers and won't even try to figure it out. 
And I'm still trying to wrap my head around how in a class of 10 students did the teacher not realize that she wasn't doing her work!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one or two pix of Alpha enjoying his 10 gallon palace..
> 
> View attachment 234587
> View attachment 234588


His colour changes. I take it that is just the angle of the camera though. He is beautiful oops I mean Handsome.[emoji6] And he looks very happy.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one or two pix of Alpha enjoying his 10 gallon palace..
> 
> View attachment 234587
> View attachment 234588


Nice!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's easy work for me, the problem is that I am teaching my daughter how to do the work. She thinks I am going to just tell her the answers and won't even try to figure it out.
> And I'm still trying to wrap my head around how in a class of 10 students did the teacher not realize that she wasn't doing her work!


Lol. Isn't that always the case with kids. Why should they do the work if Mommy or Daddy can do it for them. And yes I would also wonder what the teacher has been doing if there are only 10 kids in the class. Although I would still wonder about it even if there are 40 kids in the class. Did you ask the teacher what she has been doing all this time?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one or two pix of Alpha enjoying his 10 gallon palace..
> 
> View attachment 234587
> View attachment 234588


Are you going to get him a friend? Or is this a species that doesn't do well with others?


----------



## CarolM

Well it is my bedtime. So I am going to sign off. Good night snd sleep tight, mind the bed bugs don't bite.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. Isn't that always the case with kids. Why should they do the work if Mommy or Daddy can do it for them. And yes I would also wonder what the teacher has been doing if there are only 10 kids in the class. Although I would still wonder about it even if there are 40 kids in the class. Did you ask the teacher what she has been doing all this time?


Yes. She could only apologize and say that she would keep better track of the assignments that were and weren't completed. But the work still has to be done for grades..
Every assignment. For 2 weeks.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one or two pix of Alpha enjoying his 10 gallon palace..
> 
> View attachment 234587
> View attachment 234588



So pretty!! 
I just love our Betta!
Who knew they had personality?


----------



## Yvonne G

I dug up a nest of leopard eggs this afternoon. Thank goodness I don't have triskaidekaphobia!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I love it. Thanks so much for sharing. Never knew we could do this until you posted the links.



Great...!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Are you going to get him a friend? Or is this a species that doesn't do well with others?




The Siamese fighting fish, commonly known as the betta, is a popular fish in the aquarium trade. Bettas are a member of the gourami family and are known to be highly territorial. They really do best as solitary fish, and will fight with other male bettas. 
The plan now is to add a few bottom cleaners, and maybe a small cluster of neon tetra types.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I dug up a nest of leopard eggs this afternoon. Thank goodness I don't have triskaidekaphobia!


13 eggs? Also known as a baker's dozen[emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> The Siamese fighting fish, commonly known as the betta, is a popular fish in the aquarium trade. Bettas are a member of the gourami family and are known to be highly territorial. They really do best as solitary fish, and will fight with other male bettas.
> The plan now is to add a few bottom cleaners, and maybe a small cluster of neon tetra types.


Purple hatchet fish is what I used when I had a betta in a 10gal. That and a couple of nerite snails.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Purple hatchet fish is what I used when I had a betta in a 10gal. That and a couple of nerite snails.



We have some sort of shrimp and a snail. I put the tank on our kitchen counter and love watching them.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. She could only apologize and say that she would keep better track of the assignments that were and weren't completed. But the work still has to be done for grades..
> Every assignment. For 2 weeks.


[emoji85] Good luck. Hopefully your daughter will decide to do it on time so she does not have to play catch up.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Not sure if the pictures worked.  Anyway. Hope everyone is well.



They did and they’re great!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I dug up a nest of leopard eggs this afternoon. Thank goodness I don't have triskaidekaphobia!


Whahaha. I take it there were 13 eggs.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The Siamese fighting fish, commonly known as the betta, is a popular fish in the aquarium trade. Bettas are a member of the gourami family and are known to be highly territorial. They really do best as solitary fish, and will fight with other male bettas.
> The plan now is to add a few bottom cleaners, and maybe a small cluster of neon tetra types.


I had a sneaky suspicion. [emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Waves! We are doing great! Busy as usual. My husband has been in China and I’m holding the fort down.
> We are leaving for Hawaii in a week so
> 
> I’m trying to get things in order for our house sitter. She has a zoo to take care of over here! She sleeps here so I need to deep clean, especially our room. That’s always the last place I take care of because nobody sees it[emoji4]
> 
> Hope you’re doing well!!



Hawaii sounds fun! Glad you could find a zoo keeper, lol.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lovely post cards. Thank for sharing. Are you enjoying the trip so far?



I’m enjoying Prague very much. 
How are you all, Carol?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well I am hosting a meal here at work for those of us that had to work today. Not many, just 6 of us but it will be fun.



Hosting a meal for 6? I’d be panicking now!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Haven't had a chance to work on it much. Been trying to help my daughter catch up on her school work. She has managed to fall almost 2 weeks behind on school work and for whatever reason the teacher didn't realize that she was falling behind.



Boo to the teacher. Is there even such a thing as “falling behind” at that age? 
Unfortunately, we also get homework and occasionally things to finish. And I don’t quite believe in homework until they’re 8-9.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It is a beautiful rainy day here. We had rain last night and then it was mostly overcast the whole day with tonight having a nice drizzle of rain. Now we just need it to carry on raining everyday or every night for the rest of the winter too. Yayyyyyy



From Karen Blixen:



> When in Africa in March the long rains begin after four months of hot, dry weather, the richness of growth and the freshness and fragrance everywhere are overwhelming.
> But the farmer holds back his heart and dares not trust to the generosity of nature, he listens, dreading to hear a decrease in the roar of the falling rain. The water that the earth is now drinking in must bring the farm, with all the vegetable, animal and human life on it, through four rainless months to come.
> It is a lovely sight when the roads of the farm have all been turned into streams of running water, and the farmer wades through the mud with a singing heart, out to the flowering and dripping coffee-fields. But it happens in the middle of the rainy season that in the evening the stars show themselves through the thinning clouds; then he stands outside his house and stares up, as if hanging himself on to the sky to milk down more rain. He cries to the sky: “Give me enough and more than enough. My heart is bared to thee now, and I will not let thee go except thou bless me. Drown me if you like, but kill me not with caprices. No coitus interruptus, heaven, heaven!”


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one or two pix of Alpha enjoying his 10 gallon palace..
> 
> View attachment 234587
> View attachment 234588



Beautiful! Would he get a little lonely in that big space?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Are you going to get him a friend? Or is this a species that doesn't do well with others?



SNAP


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I dug up a nest of leopard eggs this afternoon. Thank goodness I don't have triskaidekaphobia!



Oh, did you find 12 eggs? Or is it the 14th time you had to do it?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The Siamese fighting fish, commonly known as the betta, is a popular fish in the aquarium trade. Bettas are a member of the gourami family and are known to be highly territorial. They really do best as solitary fish, and will fight with other male bettas.
> The plan now is to add a few bottom cleaners, and maybe a small cluster of neon tetra types.



Answers my question too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m enjoying Prague very much.
> How are you all, Carol?


All good. It is raining so we are happy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> From Karen Blixen:


That is really beautiful.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is a beautiful rainy day here. We had rain last night and then it was mostly overcast the whole day with tonight having a nice drizzle of rain. Now we just need it to carry on raining everyday or every night for the rest of the winter too. Yayyyyyy



Yippee! [emoji299]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful! Would he get a little lonely in that big space?



I think they’re a bit like tortoises. Happier alone with nobody to fight off!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. So here we ate in Devon - the extreme South West of England... the opposite side to where we live. 

Yesterday, I caught the train to Southampton (which is pretty much dead centre on the South Coast) and stayed with daughter. 

We had a lovely time watching Matthew Bourne’s Cinderella last night. The ballet is set to the traditional music by Prokofiev, but the story is set in wartime London with Prince Charming being an American Pilot... and a male Angel instead of the fairy godmother. It was brilliant! The dance was so good! 

This morning we headed West through fog and driving rain. This was a shame because the views should have been glorious. We drove over Salisbury Plain which is where Stone Henge and other stone circles can be seen in better weather 

The little village of Appledore, where we are staying, is on the West coast. It was dry until about half an hour ago, so now we hace retreated inside for hot drinks. 

It’s got very narrow streets and loads of colourful cottages. You’ll have to wait for the rain to stop for pictures of ours 

Some postcards 







Son is 6’6” (2 metres tall)



The tide was out...


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. So here we ate in Devon - the extreme South West of England... the opposite side to where we live.
> 
> Yesterday, I caught the train to Southampton (which is pretty much dead centre on the South Coast) and stayed with daughter.
> 
> We had a lovely time watching Matthew Bourne’s Cinderella last night. The ballet is set to the traditional music by Prokofiev, but the story is set in wartime London with Prince Charming being an American Pilot... and a male Angel instead of the fairy godmother. It was brilliant! The dance was so good!
> 
> This morning we headed West through fog and driving rain. This was a shame because the views should have been glorious. We drove over Salisbury Plain which is where Stone Henge and other stone circles can be seen in better weather
> 
> The little village of Appledore, where we are staying, is on the West coast. It was dry until about half an hour ago, so now we hace retreated inside for hot drinks.
> 
> It’s got very narrow streets and loads of colourful cottages. You’ll have to wait for the rain to stop for pictures of ours
> 
> Some postcards
> View attachment 234656
> 
> View attachment 234661
> 
> View attachment 234662
> 
> 
> Son is 6’6” (2 metres tall)
> View attachment 234663
> 
> 
> The tide was out...
> View attachment 234664
> 
> View attachment 234665



Lovely postcards!!

I really need to travel more!! 
Your son is tall and handsome!!


----------



## Momof4

My grandson will be starting preschool next week so I’ll only have him on Mondays!! 
It’s kinda bitter sweet but I’m looking forward to more free time!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> My grandson will be starting preschool next week so I’ll only have him on Mondays!!
> It’s kinda bitter sweet but I’m looking forward to more free time!!
> View attachment 234694



Your grandson is cute  And the dog is huge!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. So here we ate in Devon - the extreme South West of England... the opposite side to where we live.
> 
> Yesterday, I caught the train to Southampton (which is pretty much dead centre on the South Coast) and stayed with daughter.
> 
> We had a lovely time watching Matthew Bourne’s Cinderella last night. The ballet is set to the traditional music by Prokofiev, but the story is set in wartime London with Prince Charming being an American Pilot... and a male Angel instead of the fairy godmother. It was brilliant! The dance was so good!
> 
> This morning we headed West through fog and driving rain. This was a shame because the views should have been glorious. We drove over Salisbury Plain which is where Stone Henge and other stone circles can be seen in better weather
> 
> The little village of Appledore, where we are staying, is on the West coast. It was dry until about half an hour ago, so now we hace retreated inside for hot drinks.
> 
> It’s got very narrow streets and loads of colourful cottages. You’ll have to wait for the rain to stop for pictures of ours
> 
> Some postcards
> View attachment 234656
> 
> View attachment 234661
> 
> View attachment 234662
> 
> 
> Son is 6’6” (2 metres tall)
> View attachment 234663
> 
> 
> The tide was out...
> View attachment 234664
> 
> View attachment 234665


Lovely postcards. And oh my goodness that is a really small door. The Ballet sounds like something really worth going to watch. Glad to see that you are having fun.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My grandson will be starting preschool next week so I’ll only have him on Mondays!!
> It’s kinda bitter sweet but I’m looking forward to more free time!!
> View attachment 234694


Your Grandson is very cute. You will probably miss him at first but I am sure that you will enjoy the free time. Before you know it you'll be wondering how on earth you were able to fit everyting in.


----------



## CarolM

The sun came out around lunch time. Still happy though for the bit of rain we did have. Before I forget - I hope everyone has a Happy Good Friday.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> The sun came out around lunch time. Still happy though for the bit of rain we did have. Before I forget - I hope everyone has a Happy Good Friday.


Raining here. Loo


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Raining here. Loo



I think the toilet is in corner 3. 


(Loo is British slang for the WC/toilet/washroom)


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> View attachment 234537


Hello everyone. Today web cam shows that it is all okay with the eagles. I am glad. I feared that when one of the adults die the other can`t raise the eaglets alone.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Not sure if the pictures worked.  Anyway. Hope everyone is well.


The picture work and are interesting. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I think the toilet is in corner 3.
> 
> 
> (Loo is British slang for the WC/toilet/washroom)


Haha. Well the rain will make me pee sometimes.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Waves! We are doing great! Busy as usual. My husband has been in China and I’m holding the fort down.
> We are leaving for Hawaii in a week so
> 
> I’m trying to get things in order for our house sitter. She has a zoo to take care of over here! She sleeps here so I need to deep clean, especially our room. That’s always the last place I take care of because nobody sees it[emoji4]
> 
> Hope you’re doing well!!


Waves back ! Yes I am doing well. Thanks for asking. Enjoy Hawaii. Please think of us with pics from your jorney.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hongi, all my friends in the CDR!! I'm hoping the slight pain/discomfort in my abdomen is only a humdudgeon. Hope all of you are doing well today!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad you are all watching! And enjoying.


Yes, we do. Thank you Mark for the link.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I dug up a nest of leopard eggs this afternoon. Thank goodness I don't have triskaidekaphobia!


Is it real that in America the house number 13 or the 13th floor of a hight tower do not exist ??


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hongi, all my friends in the CDR!! I'm hoping the slight pain/discomfort in my abdomen is only a humdudgeon. Hope all of you are doing well today!


Some people carry their humdudgeon every day to a doctor. Every day another humdudgeon.
Thank you, I am well. I have eliminated all my daily humdudgeons !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Great...!


The eagle cam is very interesting entertainment. I watch it every morning when I am on my PC.
Do you recognize the the little eagles get their steady feathers on the wings, back and butt ????
That`s cute. I see that with my little chick every year. Hatched with the "baby feathers" they get the steady feathers two weeks later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Is it real that in America the house number 13 or the 13th floor of a hight tower do not exist ??


Yup. Goes from 12 to 14.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. Goes from 12 to 14.


There are some that do and some that don't. Just depends on how superstitious they are. Lol
I find it funny. 

In Japan a lot of places skip the number 4 because the words for 4 sounds too much like death.


----------



## DE42

I want this. I won't get it lol. But I do like it.


----------



## Bambam1989

Look it's a spider!
I am a Lucas Spider fan...


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I want this. I won't get it lol. But I do like it.
> View attachment 234726


For what is this ? It looks a little bit strange .....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. Goes from 12 to 14.


Do people really think they can deceive the death ???
So superstitious !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Look it's a spider!
> I am a Lucas Spider fan...


Yes, this spider is cute.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Do people really think they can deceive the death ???
> Do superstitious !


At the local gas station pump 13 is always down and don't work lol


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> For what is this ? It looks a little bit strange .....


It's a strange hanging double chair for putting on the porch. Loo


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> At the local gas station pump 13 is always down and don't work lol


The pump might have a human spirit ..... Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !
Scaaaaaryyyyyyy !!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Is it real that in America the house number 13 or the 13th floor of a hight tower do not exist ??



I suspect that, as in the UK, it depends. 

Some buildings won’t use the number 13... some will.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I can hear rain lashing against the window and wind. I’m cosy in bed. Birdwatching plans for today may change


----------



## JoesMum

Birdwatching plans have changed. We have decided to let the storm rage and stay indoors for now. Why get cold, wet and miserable... and probably see little ? 

Lazy breakfast, board games, family time, pub lunch, fish and chip supper are the only way on a day like today!


----------



## katieandiggy

Morning all [emoji112]
I haven’t looked out of the window yet but I’m praying it isn’t raining.
I’m off out on a Murder Mystery day.. its all around the town centre and is done on your phone, you have to interview virtual witnesses and rule out suspects/weapons. There will be hundreds of others doing it.
Have a great day!


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all [emoji112]
> I haven’t looked out of the window yet but I’m praying it isn’t raining.
> I’m off out on a Murder Mystery day.. its all around the town centre and is done on your phone, you have to interview virtual witnesses and rule out suspects/weapons. There will be hundreds of others doing it.
> Have a great day!


That sounds like fun! I hope the weather is considerably better in the East than the South West.

Back home, I have seen that the company that runs boat trips on the river in our town has had to cancel as the river is too high and there's not enough clearance for them to get under the bridges.

Some change from the drought order we had in place in January!


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> That sounds like fun! I hope the weather is considerably better in the East than the South West.
> 
> Back home, I have seen that the company that runs boat trips on the river in our town has had to cancel as the river is too high and there's not enough clearance for them to get under the bridges.
> 
> Some change from the drought order we had in place in January!



It rained ALL day and ALL night yesterday, so depressing. I was talking to my mum and I’m sure at this point last year I had managed to mow the grass and tend to the garden, and I’m sure at Easter my children were sat in the garden having a picnic. 

Let’s hope that the summer makes up for it and we still have sunshine well into September and October. [emoji1317]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. It is sunny my side again. The rain that we had it seems was shortlived. Well it is off to the shops and the pet shop to get another temp controller etc. Not chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> It rained ALL day and ALL night yesterday, so depressing. I was talking to my mum and I’m sure at this point last year I had managed to mow the grass and tend to the garden, and I’m sure at Easter my children were sat in the garden having a picnic.
> 
> Let’s hope that the summer makes up for it and we still have sunshine well into September and October. [emoji1317]



Easter was a few weeks later last year


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Purple hatchet fish is what I used when I had a betta in a 10gal. That and a couple of nerite snails.



Thanks for the ideas Dan


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I think they’re a bit like tortoises. Happier alone with nobody to fight off!



Yep, seems to be happy in the MUCH larger castle over his cramped apartment. Other advantages include less fluctuations in water temps, chemicals in the water, more room to exercise, PLUS a filter to clean the water. I’ll still continue to do water changes, but these too will have less impact. “Alpha” does have a lot of snails in there with him, one larger one, and many smaller ones to keep company.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since we all enjoy all types of interesting places and buildings and flowers and so on, thought you all would enjoy this beautiful scene in Tabriz, Iran. 

Tabriz, Townhall surrounded by tulips.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's a strange hanging double chair for putting on the porch. Loo


Double chair .... LOL !


katieandiggy said:


> It rained ALL day and ALL night yesterday, so depressing. I was talking to my mum and I’m sure at this point last year I had managed to mow the grass and tend to the garden, and I’m sure at Easter my children were sat in the garden having a picnic.
> 
> Let’s hope that the summer makes up for it and we still have sunshine well into September and October. [emoji1317]


That`s what I am praying too.
Amen .....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I suspect that, as in the UK, it depends.
> 
> Some buildings won’t use the number 13... some will.


In Germany we are not so superstitious. There are houses with number 13 and 13th floors too.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I can hear rain lashing against the window and wind. I’m cosy in bed. Birdwatching plans for today may change


Stay warm and cosy in this cold weather.
It should be rainy here too, that was the weather forecast for today, but actually it is cold and windy but not wet. 
5,8 C outside is not very nice and all my cats prefering it to stay at home.


----------



## Bee62

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all [emoji112]
> I haven’t looked out of the window yet but I’m praying it isn’t raining.
> I’m off out on a Murder Mystery day.. its all around the town centre and is done on your phone, you have to interview virtual witnesses and rule out suspects/weapons. There will be hundreds of others doing it.
> Have a great day!


Have much fun with your Murder Mystery day.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. It is sunny my side again. The rain that we had it seems was shortlived. Well it is off to the shops and the pet shop to get another temp controller etc. Not chat later.


Hope not to chat later !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Easter was a few weeks later last year


... but spring last year was cold and wet too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny and bright here... but still cold. We had 23 days of BELOW average temperatures. The cold temps have kept Washington DC’s now famous Cherry trees in a closed bud stage for the longest ever. Peak bloom is predicted for end of next week.

That all said.. the Bluebirds are visiting the nest boxes in our garden....BUT, overnight snow showers are on the horizon for Sunday night into Monday morning... Spring is close, just not here yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I figured out why my stomach was a bit tender yesterday. Today I have borborygmus.

Hopefully the wind stays calm by the time I'm finished with the animals because I plan to fire up the sprayer and kill some weeds today.

Just curious: Does anyone ever have cacoethes? 

Later. . .


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I figured out why my stomach was a bit tender yesterday. Today I have borborygmus.
> 
> Hopefully the wind stays calm by the time I'm finished with the animals because I plan to fire up the sprayer and kill some weeds today.
> 
> Just curious: Does anyone ever have cacoethes?
> 
> Later. . .


Hello Yvonne, when people today look kinda strange at you because of your borborygmus, blame it on Misty.
Say she has a bad day ....

Poor weeds. Have mercy with them.

I often have cacoethes....  .... but I have trained myself not to hear and do what they say.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I figured out why my stomach was a bit tender yesterday. Today I have borborygmus.
> 
> Hopefully the wind stays calm by the time I'm finished with the animals because I plan to fire up the sprayer and kill some weeds today.
> 
> Just curious: Does anyone ever have cacoethes?
> 
> Later. . .



Sorry your still not feeling the best. I sometimes make all kinds of bubbling sounds. Can be quite audible in class when it's quiet. We have had a few good laughs because of it actually. 

cacoethes.... Does that count always wanting to jump from high places when I'm standing at the edge. Or wanting to buy that animal that I know I don't have to time for or the ability to care for?


----------



## DE42

For example I so "cacoethes" these. (Not sure that's how you use that word lol)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we all enjoy all types of interesting places and buildings and flowers and so on, thought you all would enjoy this beautiful scene in Tabriz, Iran.
> 
> Tabriz, Townhall surrounded by tulips.
> 
> View attachment 234767


That is really beautiful


----------



## Bee62

Heeeelllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo !
Somebody here ????


----------



## CarolM

Good Evening Everyone. I have been working on Kangs enclosure for most of the day. It still needs a few tweaks but almost there. When Kang gets bigger the plan will be to get one or two more tubs and just connect them together ( that is until he can go outside permanently). The below is a big black tub , I cut a piece out and then duct taped a piece of perspex so that I can see kang. I then attached the uvb light (tube) to the underside of the lid which has tinfoil lining it, to help with the reflection of the uvb. I have cut a hole into the lid and there is a CHE facing into the hole. I bought a digital thermometer hydrometer but it is not working properly so I have to take it back. Soooooooo annoying. Anyway it is now bedtime for me, tomorrow is laundry day and it is my turn to do the laundry. Not chat later. Happy Easter to everyone for tomorrow. I hope the easter bunny leaves lots of chocolate for you all.[emoji307][emoji307][emoji307]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Heeeelllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo !
> Somebody here ????


Hi Sabine. How are you doing?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Sabine. How are you doing?


Hi Carol. I am fine. Singing karaoke on youtube.
And you ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Everyone. I have been working on Kangs enclosure for most of the day. It still needs a few tweaks but almost there. When Kang gets bigger the plan will be to get one or two more tubs and just connect them together ( that is until he can go outside permanently). The below is a big black tub , I cut a piece out and then duct taped a piece of perspex so that I can see kang. I then attached the uvb light (tube) to the underside of the lid which has tinfoil lining it, to help with the reflection of the uvb. I have cut a hole into the lid and there is a CHE facing into the hole. I bought a digital thermometer hydrometer but it is not working properly so I have to take it back. Soooooooo annoying. Anyway it is now bedtime for me, tomorrow is laundry day and it is my turn to do the laundry. Not chat later. Happy Easter to everyone for tomorrow. I hope the easter bunny leaves lots of chocolate for you all.[emoji307][emoji307][emoji307]
> View attachment 234803


Looks good, but isn`t it a little bit too small ? I don`t know how small Kang is.
The Easter bunny will get stuck on the frozen ground or drunk in the pouring rain ..... me thinks.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. I am fine. Singing karaoke on youtube.
> And you ?


Me. I am talking to you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Looks good, but isn`t it a little bit too small ? I don`t know how small Kang is.
> The Easter bunny will get stuck on the frozen ground or drunk in the pouring rain ..... me thinks.


Kang is only 4cm. 42g I think it will do for at least a month. Then I can add more once i get paid again. Lol. The Easter bunny only visits the kids. Otherwise the easter bunny will be broke if it had to give easter eggs to the adults as well.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Kang is only 4cm. 42g I think it will do for at least a month. Then I can add more once i get paid again. Lol. The Easter bunny only visits the kids. Otherwise the easter bunny will be broke if it had to give easter eggs to the adults as well.


It is 60cm across and 40cm wide. Do you think I should add another one now?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It is 60cm across and 40cm wide. Do you think I should add another one now?


No, when Kang is so tiny it will fit for the first time.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Me. I am talking to you.


Hmm, I see. 
Talking is good singing is fine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, when Kang is so tiny it will fit for the first time.


Great. I will add an extension next month. Easier on the budget.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, I see.
> Talking is good singing is fine.


Singing is good. But I apparently sound terrible singing. Lol I have no tone whatsoever.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Singing is good. But I apparently sound terrible singing. Lol I have no tone whatsoever.[emoji23] [emoji23]


I am not sure how to do it, if I need a microphone but I will try to upload a video on Youtube for my roomies here soon.
Then you can say if I would better be silent or go on singing....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am not sure how to do it, if I need a microphone but I will try to upload a video on Youtube for my roomies here soon.
> Then you can say if I would better be siltent or go on singing....


I am sure we will say carry on singing. Singing is good for the soul.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am sure we will say carry on singing. Singing is good for the soul.


That is true ! To sing can comfort you when there is nobody else that will comfort you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is true ! To sing can comfort you when there is nobody else that will comfort you.


I don't know. There is just something that happens when you sing. I always feel happy when I sing. Even though I can't sing.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is true ! To sing can comfort you when there is nobody else that will comfort you.


So are you singing in German or English?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I don't know. There is just something that happens when you sing. I always feel happy when I sing. Even though I can't sing.


All people can sing... I`ll teach you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So are you singing in German or English?


Both, of course. I love singing English like I love writing English. The most songs I sing I sing in English.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> All people can sing... I`ll teach you.


Thank you. Everybody can sing but not everybody can sound good doing it.[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you. Everybody can sing but not everybody can sound good doing it.[emoji6]


Do you know this song ?
That`s what I`ve been singing while reading your post


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Both, of course. I love singing English like I love writing English. The most songs I sing I sing in English.


That is good. You even practice your english while singing.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Do you know this song ?
> That`s what I`ve been singing while reading your post


[emoji1] yes i know that song. It is a good song.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is good. You even practice your english while singing.


Yes, and I do this for many years. I think you will hear no German accent when I am singing / speaking.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji1] yes i know that song. It is a good song.


Try it. Let`s sing together.


----------



## Bee62

You must sing loud that I can hear you. 
That`s the first "rule" when you want to sing. You have to sing with all your heart and voice. Loud !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You must sing loud that I can hear you.
> That`s the first "rule" when you want to sing. You have to sing with all your heart and voice. Loud !


Oops. It is 01.09 here if I sing loudly I will wake the house up.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oops. It is 01.09 here if I sing loudly I will wake the house up.


That doesn`t matter.
We have the same time ( zone ) now since Germany had changed the clock to the summer time.
Now it is 1:14 in Germany. Same time like yours ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That doesn`t matter.
> We have the same time ( zone ) now since Germany had changed the clock to the summer time.
> Now it is 1:14 in Germany. Same time like yours ?


Ha ha ha. Yes same time. Awesome.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. Yes same time. Awesome.


I only can wake up my animals when I sing loud at this time, but torts are sleeping deep, my dogs and cats are awake and waiting if they can catch any food.
Oh, I forgot that I want to write an Easter e-mail to Adam. I should not forget that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I only can wake up my animals when I sing loud at this time, but torts are sleeping deep, my dogs and cats are awake and waiting if they can catch any food.
> Oh, I forgot that I want to write an Easter e-mail to Adam. I should not forget that.


No don't forget, say hi to Adam from me too. I will wake up my kids and my hubby if i sing too loud.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to say good night and sleep tight. Not chat later.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No don't forget, say hi to Adam from me too. I will wake up my kids and my hubby if i sing too loud.


Yes, I will do. 
I am astonished that you are still awake so late at night.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am going to say good night and sleep tight. Not chat later.


That is the answer to my last post.
Good night Carol.Sleep well. 
I have passed on your Eastern greetings to Adam.
Hope not to chat tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

"Over and out" for me too. 
Have to look after my cats.
Good night peeps. Not to chat tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Happy Easter to those who celebrate. 
A few final postcards from Prague:


Looking down the street from the terrace of the National Theatre. We went to see La Bayadère. 




Strolling through the Easter markets in Central Prague. 


We didn’t stop in the Old Town Square because the number of tourists there was overwhelming. But there were many other, and possibly more interesting, parts of the city to see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day all, hope one and all are enjoying the weekend, Sunday, Easter and life in general. One quick pix update on the additions to our Betta tank. A family of Neon Tetras are now enjoying the planted spaces with our Betta. All getting along. Added a broader leaf plant to add a few more hiding places.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I will do.
> I am astonished that you are still awake so late at night.


It was saturday. So I can sleep late the next morning.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Happy Easter to those who celebrate.
> A few final postcards from Prague:
> View attachment 234853
> 
> Looking down the street from the terrace of the National Theatre. We went to see La Bayadère.
> View attachment 234854
> 
> View attachment 234855
> 
> Strolling through the Easter markets in Central Prague.
> View attachment 234856
> 
> We didn’t stop in the Old Town Square because the number of tourists there was overwhelming. But there were many other, and possibly more interesting, parts of the city to see.
> View attachment 234857


Looks awesome. And lots of fun and interesting places.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day all, hope one and all are enjoying the weekend, Sunday, Easter and life in general. One quick pix update on the additions to our Betta tank. A family of Neon Tetras are now enjoying the planted spaces with our Betta. All getting along. Added a broader leaf plant to add a few more hiding places.
> 
> View attachment 234858


Ooohhh they are pretty. Can we see a pic of the whole tank? Please.


----------



## CarolM

A Very Happy Easter all. I hope everyone is enjoying their easters.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Happy Easter to those who celebrate.
> A few final postcards from Prague:
> View attachment 234853
> 
> Looking down the street from the terrace of the National Theatre. We went to see La Bayadère.
> View attachment 234854
> 
> View attachment 234855
> 
> Strolling through the Easter markets in Central Prague.
> View attachment 234856
> 
> We didn’t stop in the Old Town Square because the number of tourists there was overwhelming. But there were many other, and possibly more interesting, parts of the city to see.
> View attachment 234857


Hi Lena, Happy Easter for you too. 
Impressive postcards. Thank you for posting them. It is fine for me to see places that I will never see with my own eyes, It is really interesting.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day all, hope one and all are enjoying the weekend, Sunday, Easter and life in general. One quick pix update on the additions to our Betta tank. A family of Neon Tetras are now enjoying the planted spaces with our Betta. All getting along. Added a broader leaf plant to add a few more hiding places.
> 
> View attachment 234858


Happy Eastern for you too, Mark. 
I love the Neon Tetras. They are so beautiful in a huge swarm. But my famous fish is the 
_*Pterophyllum scalare*_. They are so majestic and beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It was saturday. So I can sleep late the next morning.[emoji6]


I know, but haven`t you said it is your laundry day today ? Much work and not easier when you are tired.
Btw: Happy Ester for you and your family.


----------



## Bee62

*Happy Easter to everyone !*


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Hello ! Waving paws.


----------



## Bee62

Let us in ! We have already found all our Easter eggs !


----------



## Bee62

I love you ! You are my Easter Bunny.


----------



## Bee62

This morning I saw a very strange looking bunny throwing Ester eggs !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena, Happy Easter for you too.
> Impressive postcards. Thank you for posting them. It is fine for me to see places that I will never see with my own eyes, It is really interesting.



Don’t say never. Shall I house-sit for you? Love cats and torts, and fried chicken


----------



## Kristoff

Anyone wants to go egg-hunting with me? Roll a die. What’s your number?


----------



## DE42

Happy Easter everyone and everything in the CDR.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Easter CDR!!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## DE42

Wish I had Adam to confirm. But this is interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know, but haven`t you said it is your laundry day today ? Much work and not easier when you are tired.
> Btw: Happy Ester for you and your family.


Thanks Sabine. I paid for going to sleep late. I slept late which was nice , as a consequence I started the laundry lateband only finished at 18.00. But it was worth it. I like to sometimes go to sleep late. As it is so peaceful at night.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Happy Easter to everyone !*


Whahaha I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello ! Waving paws.


Lol. That is so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love you ! You are my Easter Bunny.


The cat looks like she is going to eat the rabbit.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love you ! You are my Easter Bunny.


She is licking her lips.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> This morning I saw a very strange looking bunny throwing Ester eggs !


I never saw that bunny.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Anyone wants to go egg-hunting with me? Roll a die. What’s your number?
> View attachment 234880


3


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Happy Easter everyone and everything in the CDR.
> View attachment 234881


Thank yoy Dan. To you too


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Easter CDR!!!


And to you too.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Wish I had Adam to confirm. But this is interesting.


Hmm that was interesting. If you go to the fossil thread that Moozillion created, Adam posted some very interesting comments about turtles.


----------



## CarolM

Everybody must be busy either looking for their easter eggs or eating them. As everyone seems to have disappeared.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to say Good Night and sleep tight, sweet dream and don't let the woolspider bite ( if she exists). Remember to save some of your easter eggs for another day, that way you can enjoy easter for longer.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> 3



You traveled to the purple flower and found an egg! Happy Easter and good night, Carol!


----------



## Maro2Bear

More Easter Greetings...

Bonne fête de #Pâques à ceux qui la célèbrent aujourd'hui! 

Happy #Easter to everyone who celebrates it today! 

Со светлым праздником #Пасхи всех, кто празднует его сегодня!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Don’t say never. Shall I house-sit for you? Love cats and torts, and fried chicken


Noooo, no fried chicken with my chicken please.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Happy Easter everyone and everything in the CDR.
> View attachment 234881


Happy Easter Dan.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Easter CDR!!!


Happy Easter Kathy.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Wish I had Adam to confirm. But this is interesting.


Indeed, that is interesting. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thanks Sabine. I paid for going to sleep late. I slept late which was nice , as a consequence I started the laundry lateband only finished at 18.00. But it was worth it. I like to sometimes go to sleep late. As it is so peaceful at night.


I love the night too. I am a night owl. Huuhuuuuu
Adam always say that sleeping is for torts...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> She is licking her lips.



No bunnys were hurt in the making of this video


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am going to say Good Night and sleep tight, sweet dream and don't let the woolspider bite ( if she exists). Remember to save some of your easter eggs for another day, that way you can enjoy easter for longer.


Good night Carol. Sorry that I missed you but I can`t remember where I put my basket with the Easter eggs and was searching the whole day long


----------



## Bee62

Helloooooooooooooooooo ????
Is there someone in the dark ? I smell smoke from the burning Easter fire.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Someone in this #CDR asked to see the full tank... here’s one pix


----------



## Yvonne G

My placemarker!


----------



## Bambam1989

Hope everyone enjoyed their Easter!
We dyed eggs and my husband hid them... A little to well. There is still an egg unaccounted for. Even he couldn't find it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Noooo, no fried chicken with my chicken please.



Oops, sorry. I thought that’s what they were for...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone in this #CDR asked to see the full tank... here’s one pix
> 
> View attachment 234905



Hail the king!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their Easter!
> We dyed eggs and my husband hid them... A little to well. There is still an egg unaccounted for. Even he couldn't find it.



LOL, happens a lot, doesn’t it? At least, to me.  I’m sure a fox or a raccoon will be grateful. They must love Easter.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooo ????
> Is there someone in the dark ? I smell smoke from the burning Easter fire.



I smelled something at night but went on sleeping. Adam had fire and smoke detectors installed in the CDR, right? I mean, how could he not?


----------



## kellygirl64

Good morning !! 
Greetings to all. Hope this Monday is a grand start to a wonderful week for us !!
Our weather here in upstate NY has been unpredictable. We are expecting a bit of snow yet and it's no surprise. If it were, say, July, I'd be more impressed. I've read through the few hundred posts since my last visit. First, I'm apologizing for being sporadic in my attendance. My heart is here but my body doesn't get here until very late at night. By then my eyes are tired and my enthusiasm drags. I do so love to read the updates and I wish I could offer more support and hugs at the time of your posts, n not days later. I love the travel pictures, just Wow on those. The funnies are truly funny LOL. Thanks for the smiles n giggles. I'm glad folks are generally doing well. I don't have an unusual or obscure word to describe my own status so I'll leave it be as it is - 'trying'. I hope all your Easter Sunday's were awesome, thanks for sharing so far. I hope gardens are pending, futures are hopeful and that lawns are living and grasses are growing. I hope torts, fishes, doggies, kitties, birdies and penguins n jellies are thriving and that even the spiders are joyful and spinning happily. The eagle and owl cams are very neat. I'm a new fan. I hope to not see you all again soon but I'm a poor liar. Many huge hugs to you all, best wishes and good night.


----------



## Kristoff

kellygirl64 said:


> Good morning !!
> Greetings to all. Hope this Monday is a grand start to a wonderful week for us !!
> Our weather here in upstate NY has been unpredictable. We are expecting a bit of snow yet and it's no surprise. If it were, say, July, I'd be more impressed. I've read through the few hundred posts since my last visit. First, I'm apologizing for being sporadic in my attendance. My heart is here but my body doesn't get here until very late at night. By then my eyes are tired and my enthusiasm drags. I do so love to read the updates and I wish I could offer more support and hugs at the time of your posts, n not days later. I love the travel pictures, just Wow on those. The funnies are truly funny LOL. Thanks for the smiles n giggles. I'm glad folks are generally doing well. I don't have an unusual or obscure word to describe my own status so I'll leave it be as it is - 'trying'. I hope all your Easter Sunday's were awesome, thanks for sharing so far. I hope gardens are pending, futures are hopeful and that lawns are living and grasses are growing. I hope torts, fishes, doggies, kitties, birdies and penguins n jellies are thriving and that even the spiders are joyful and spinning happily. The eagle and owl cams are very neat. I'm a new fan. I hope to not see you all again soon but I'm a poor liar. Many huge hugs to you all, best wishes and good night. [emoji173]️



Great to hear from you, Kelly. Everyone is fine as far as I know, but the jellyfish are a little dim.  Getting through a few hundred of posts in the CDR is always impressive. Hope you’re well. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

No one wanted to play my game.  I hid 13 eggs, but only Carol found one. I’ll go feed them to the sulking Leprechaun before they go bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> No one wanted to play my game.  I hid 13 eggs, but only Carol found one. I’ll go feed them to the sulking Leprechaun before they go bad.
> View attachment 234958


I couldn't get it to work on my Kindle.


----------



## Moozillion

Sorry I’m not around much, these days.
Work has been super busy. 
I still pop in and lurk a bit.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I couldn't get it to work on my Kindle.



Oh, sorry for the confusion! It was meant to be a traditional board game, nothing interactive. Anyway, the Leprechaun said thanks.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Sorry I’m not around much, these days.
> Work has been super busy.
> I still pop in and lurk a bit.
> Hugs to all.



Hi Bea! Nice that you still find time to pop in. [emoji173]️ How are Jacques and the cats?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night Carol. Sorry that I missed you but I can`t remember where I put my basket with the Easter eggs and was searching the whole day long


I hope you found them.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone in this #CDR asked to see the full tank... here’s one pix
> 
> View attachment 234905


Thank you it was me. Looks really cool. Nice job.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their Easter!
> We dyed eggs and my husband hid them... A little to well. There is still an egg unaccounted for. Even he couldn't find it.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

kellygirl64 said:


> Good morning !!
> Greetings to all. Hope this Monday is a grand start to a wonderful week for us !!
> Our weather here in upstate NY has been unpredictable. We are expecting a bit of snow yet and it's no surprise. If it were, say, July, I'd be more impressed. I've read through the few hundred posts since my last visit. First, I'm apologizing for being sporadic in my attendance. My heart is here but my body doesn't get here until very late at night. By then my eyes are tired and my enthusiasm drags. I do so love to read the updates and I wish I could offer more support and hugs at the time of your posts, n not days later. I love the travel pictures, just Wow on those. The funnies are truly funny LOL. Thanks for the smiles n giggles. I'm glad folks are generally doing well. I don't have an unusual or obscure word to describe my own status so I'll leave it be as it is - 'trying'. I hope all your Easter Sunday's were awesome, thanks for sharing so far. I hope gardens are pending, futures are hopeful and that lawns are living and grasses are growing. I hope torts, fishes, doggies, kitties, birdies and penguins n jellies are thriving and that even the spiders are joyful and spinning happily. The eagle and owl cams are very neat. I'm a new fan. I hope to not see you all again soon but I'm a poor liar. Many huge hugs to you all, best wishes and good night. [emoji173]️


One of these every few days is good too. Sounds like you are very busy. Hope you had a good easter.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No one wanted to play my game.  I hid 13 eggs, but only Carol found one. I’ll go feed them to the sulking Leprechaun before they go bad.
> View attachment 234958


I threw again because i ate mine already. I got a 5 this time.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Sorry I’m not around much, these days.
> Work has been super busy.
> I still pop in and lurk a bit.
> Hugs to all.


Hugs back.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Bee62

kellygirl64 said:


> Good morning !!
> Greetings to all. Hope this Monday is a grand start to a wonderful week for us !!
> Our weather here in upstate NY has been unpredictable. We are expecting a bit of snow yet and it's no surprise. If it were, say, July, I'd be more impressed. I've read through the few hundred posts since my last visit. First, I'm apologizing for being sporadic in my attendance. My heart is here but my body doesn't get here until very late at night. By then my eyes are tired and my enthusiasm drags. I do so love to read the updates and I wish I could offer more support and hugs at the time of your posts, n not days later. I love the travel pictures, just Wow on those. The funnies are truly funny LOL. Thanks for the smiles n giggles. I'm glad folks are generally doing well. I don't have an unusual or obscure word to describe my own status so I'll leave it be as it is - 'trying'. I hope all your Easter Sunday's were awesome, thanks for sharing so far. I hope gardens are pending, futures are hopeful and that lawns are living and grasses are growing. I hope torts, fishes, doggies, kitties, birdies and penguins n jellies are thriving and that even the spiders are joyful and spinning happily. The eagle and owl cams are very neat. I'm a new fan. I hope to not see you all again soon but I'm a poor liar. Many huge hugs to you all, best wishes and good night.


Hi Kelly. Come here to this place whenever you want to or whenever you need us. We are here, glad when you are with us, missing you when you are away like we miss all our absent roommates.
Read and post like you want to, laugh and cry with us and share sillyness, fun and postcards. It is all okay !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> No one wanted to play my game.  I hid 13 eggs, but only Carol found one. I’ll go feed them to the sulking Leprechaun before they go bad.
> View attachment 234958


I am sorry I didn`t play -----


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Sorry I’m not around much, these days.
> Work has been super busy.
> I still pop in and lurk a bit.
> Hugs to all.


Eastern is traditionally an event for the family. You don`t have to appologize.
Lurk in whenever you are able to.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I hope you found them.


Something weird is going on. I found them and all the eggs had been knitted in wool and had been hanging from the ceiling....
I think the wool spider was it ( if she exist ). 
Look:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


Good night, sleep tight.
Now I missed you again ..... sniff ......
Tomorrow ? I will try to be earlier


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Something weird is going on. I found them and all the eggs had been knitted in wool and had been hanging from the ceiling....
> I think the wool spider was it ( if she exist ).
> Look:


How adorable. The woolspider (if she exists) is getting creative.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> How adorable. The woolspider (if she exists) is getting creative.


Good evening BamBam. Nice to see you in the dark.
When you have something that should be knitted in wool, place it in the dark and wait .... Maybe the wool spider will find it ( if she exist ).


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Good evening BamBam. Nice to see you in the dark.
> When you have something that should be knitted in wool, place it in the dark and wait .... Maybe the wool spider will find it ( if she exist ).


Nice to see you in the dark too[emoji3] 
I really don't know what I would need knitted.. I shall think about it.


----------



## Bee62

Maybe a wollen tortoise pyjama ?


----------



## Bee62

Fried chicken tortoise outfit ?


----------



## Bee62

A reindeer cap for your cat ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Fried chicken tortoise outfit ?


That's hilarious. I don't think Clunker would enjoy it though.


----------



## Bee62

???????


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


>


I think you are the wool spider. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I think you are the wool spider. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


*Nooooo !!!!*
I only have two legs ! 
Good evening Dan. Are you feeling better ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

The beach at Rehoboth Beach Delaware



Public kayak launch near the Chesapeake Bay Bridge





Jackson Creek public kayak launch and beach





The boardwalk....almost totally empty!


Took a drive over to Rehoboth Beach Delaware today....just a few miles north it was snowing. We only experienced overcast cold and breezy conditions. It was good to breath in fresh ocean air. On the way back, checked out a kayaking launch point just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge..



No sunbathers today..


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 234992
> 
> The beach at Rehoboth Beach Delaware
> 
> View attachment 234993
> 
> Public kayak launch near the Chesapeake Bay Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234994
> 
> Jackson Creek public kayak launch and beach
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234995
> 
> The boardwalk....almost totally empty!
> 
> 
> Took a drive over to Rehoboth Beach Delaware today....just a few miles north it was snowing. We only experienced overcast cold and breezy conditions. It was good to breath in fresh ocean air. On the way back, checked out a kayaking launch point just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge..
> 
> View attachment 234992
> 
> No sunbathers today..


I love your beach pics, because I love beaches, sea and ocean, salty water and the smell of it in the air, the noise of breaking waves on the beach and crying seegulls.
I love these things more than mountains.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> *Nooooo !!!!*
> I only have two legs !
> Good evening Dan. Are you feeling better ?


I'll live. But thanks for asking.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 234992
> 
> The beach at Rehoboth Beach Delaware
> 
> View attachment 234993
> 
> Public kayak launch near the Chesapeake Bay Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234994
> 
> Jackson Creek public kayak launch and beach
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234995
> 
> The boardwalk....almost totally empty!
> 
> 
> Took a drive over to Rehoboth Beach Delaware today....just a few miles north it was snowing. We only experienced overcast cold and breezy conditions. It was good to breath in fresh ocean air. On the way back, checked out a kayaking launch point just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge..
> 
> View attachment 234992
> 
> No sunbathers today..


That looks like I nice place. I out in for my vacation today. I'm planning a trip the end of next month.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> I love your beach pics, because I love beaches, sea and ocean, salty water and the smell of it in the air, the noise of breaking waves on the beach and crying seegulls.
> I love these things more than mountains.



Great! Me too.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'll live. But thanks for asking.


I hope so, that you will survive !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I hope so, that you will survive !


From one of the animes I've watch since I was a kid lol.


----------



## DE42

I like ecosia 
Saving the world one internet search at a time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 234992
> 
> The beach at Rehoboth Beach Delaware
> 
> View attachment 234993
> 
> Public kayak launch near the Chesapeake Bay Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234994
> 
> Jackson Creek public kayak launch and beach
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234995
> 
> The boardwalk....almost totally empty!
> 
> 
> Took a drive over to Rehoboth Beach Delaware today....just a few miles north it was snowing. We only experienced overcast cold and breezy conditions. It was good to breath in fresh ocean air. On the way back, checked out a kayaking launch point just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge..
> 
> View attachment 234992
> 
> No sunbathers today..


I would love to do those pictures as jigsaw puzzles. Beach, lake, anything with a nice clean horizon are my favorite puzzles.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I threw again because i ate mine already. I got a 5 this time.



Oops. There was something on 5 in the right hand top corner, but... I gave them all to the Leprechaun. I’ll go look for him and try to get at least one back...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am sorry I didn`t play -----



It’s OK. Next Easter is April 8, this Sunday.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Something weird is going on. I found them and all the eggs had been knitted in wool and had been hanging from the ceiling....
> I think the wool spider was it ( if she exist ).
> Look:



Oh dear. Are these the eggs BamBam lost or some of the ones I gave to the Leprechaun? Speaking of the Leprechaun, I went looking for him but couldn’t find him. The last time I saw him was around Corner 5... Where did you say you found those eggs, Bee? I’m starting to worry about the Leprechaun


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> How adorable. The woolspider (if she exists) is getting creative.



Creativity can’t happen on an empty stomach. Oops.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Fried chicken tortoise outfit ?



Poor things.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I think you are the wool spider. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Hmm. That’s a thought!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *Nooooo !!!!*
> I only have two legs !
> Good evening Dan. Are you feeling better ?



Human legs? Show me.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 234992
> 
> The beach at Rehoboth Beach Delaware
> 
> View attachment 234993
> 
> Public kayak launch near the Chesapeake Bay Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234994
> 
> Jackson Creek public kayak launch and beach
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234995
> 
> The boardwalk....almost totally empty!
> 
> 
> Took a drive over to Rehoboth Beach Delaware today....just a few miles north it was snowing. We only experienced overcast cold and breezy conditions. It was good to breath in fresh ocean air. On the way back, checked out a kayaking launch point just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge..
> 
> View attachment 234992
> 
> No sunbathers today..



Pretty. I love beaches... when they’re empty!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi, roommates!
I'll wait for @Yvonne G and more roommates to be around to share something *wonderful*. I got a ginormous package!!! With wonderful things inside. I'll reveal them a little later. For now... Daughter says "thank you for the bombs" -- meaning the air cushion wraps.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Something weird is going on. I found them and all the eggs had been knitted in wool and had been hanging from the ceiling....
> I think the wool spider was it ( if she exist ).
> Look:


Oh my word the woolspider (if she exists) is really getting creative now. Is that why we call her the woolspider - because she knits everything.?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night, sleep tight.
> Now I missed you again ..... sniff ......
> Tomorrow ? I will try to be earlier


It is not a problem. We still see the posts and can respond. So in effect we don't miss each other, we just get delayed. [emoji6] [emoji257]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> How adorable. The woolspider (if she exists) is getting creative.


SNAP.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> How adorable. The woolspider (if she exists) is getting creative.


Have you found your missing egg yet?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening BamBam. Nice to see you in the dark.
> When you have something that should be knitted in wool, place it in the dark and wait .... Maybe the wool spider will find it ( if she exist ).


Good idea Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe a wollen tortoise pyjama ?


Mine are still too small. Maybe for the adults outside. I wonder how long it would last if I had to put a woolen warmer on them?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Fried chicken tortoise outfit ?


[emoji85] [emoji85] that just looks soooooooo wrong.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A reindeer cap for your cat ?


Bella would hate it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ???????


That is so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Scooby might like it. But he would probably chew it.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Bella would hate it.



Clever Bella


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I think you are the wool spider. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 234992
> 
> The beach at Rehoboth Beach Delaware
> 
> View attachment 234993
> 
> Public kayak launch near the Chesapeake Bay Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234994
> 
> Jackson Creek public kayak launch and beach
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234995
> 
> The boardwalk....almost totally empty!
> 
> 
> Took a drive over to Rehoboth Beach Delaware today....just a few miles north it was snowing. We only experienced overcast cold and breezy conditions. It was good to breath in fresh ocean air. On the way back, checked out a kayaking launch point just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge..
> 
> View attachment 234992
> 
> No sunbathers today..


Very nice pictures. Maybe a bit cold for sun bathers.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love your beach pics, because I love beaches, sea and ocean, salty water and the smell of it in the air, the noise of breaking waves on the beach and crying seegulls.
> I love these things more than mountains.


I love both. And all. Each has its own appeal. The blue of the ocean and the green of the forests and mountains. I don't like deserts though. Too much brown.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That looks like I nice place. I out in for my vacation today. I'm planning a trip the end of next month.


Ooohhh where you going?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> From one of the animes I've watch since I was a kid lol.
> View attachment 235006


Dragonball Z?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to do those pictures as jigsaw puzzles. Beach, lake, anything with a nice clean horizon are my favorite puzzles.


I have a 1500 piece puzzle of a leopard or cheetah (can never remember which is which) anyway i started it but it was too difficult for me so gave up.[emoji22] My boss did this one and I got it for my office.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops. There was something on 5 in the right hand top corner, but... I gave them all to the Leprechaun. I’ll go look for him and try to get at least one back...


It's okay. I probably have had too much chocolate anyway. And I believe it is not nice to ask for gifts back. Thanks for trying though.[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Are these the eggs BamBam lost or some of the ones I gave to the Leprechaun? Speaking of the Leprechaun, I went looking for him but couldn’t find him. The last time I saw him was around Corner 5... Where did you say you found those eggs, Bee? I’m starting to worry about the Leprechaun


Hmm. Maybe a sugar overdose?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Human legs? Show me.


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Pretty. I love beaches... when they’re empty!


It looks like the perfect beach to go for a nice long walk.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates!
> I'll wait for @Yvonne G and more roommates to be around to share something *wonderful*. I got a ginormous package!!! With wonderful things inside. I'll reveal them a little later. For now... Daughter says "thank you for the bombs" -- meaning the air cushion wraps.


Ooohhh. Yippeee the wait is almost over.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Clever Bella


Scooby has taken over Bella's spot on our bed, so now she likes to sleep in her box we made for her.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. Missed you guys yesterday. As was spending time with the family. Didn't get much of a chance to come to the CDR.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Pretty. I love beaches... when they’re empty!



Yes....empty beaches are perfect!


----------



## CarolM

So Good Afternoon all.
Hope you are all recovered from all the chocolate and eggs over the easter holiday. Today was back to work. Was not looking forward to it at all. Sigh at least I get to sleep a teensy weensy bit later as the kids are on school holidays until next week Monday. They go back on Tuesday. Well lunch is over so back to the grindstone..... will not chat later again. Want to see what Lena got.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Maybe a sugar overdose?


Hope it's just that


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Scooby has taken over Bella's spot on our bed, so now she likes to sleep in her box we made for her.
> View attachment 235023


She looks so cozy in there!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Missed you guys yesterday. As was spending time with the family. Didn't get much of a chance to come to the CDR.


Boo! Just kidding


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> She looks so cozy in there!


Shame. I think she was. It seems to be her new favorite spot.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Boo! Just kidding


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

A sneak preview!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A sneak preview!
> 
> View attachment 235027


You are such a tease.[emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Hi, roommates!
> I'll wait for @Yvonne G and more roommates to be around to share something *wonderful*. I got a ginormous package!!! With wonderful things inside. I'll reveal them a little later. For now... Daughter says "thank you for the bombs" -- meaning the air cushion wraps.


Me. . .me. . .me!!!!! I'm here! What did you get???????


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are such a tease.[emoji15] [emoji15]





Yvonne G said:


> Me. . .me. . .me!!!!! I'm here! What did you get???????




Coming soon.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me. . .me. . .me!!!!! I'm here! What did you get???????


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

A first-class CHE for my future tortoise, Kristoff Mark II.


----------



## Kristoff

A lovely notepad for future lettuce shopping. Must remember the baked bean substrate too.


----------



## Kristoff

Oh, there’s something else at the bottom of the box!




Ah, a note for Yvonne.


----------



## Kristoff

That’s not the TFO Tom, is it? Called Nancy.


----------



## Kristoff

Anyway, let’s open the envelope.


----------



## Kristoff

Woohoo! A crosswalk sign! I love love love it!!!


Thank you, Yvonne! [emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> That’s not the TFO Tom, is it? Called Nancy.


Oops! LOL! No, that's not our Tom. If I'm remembering correctly, that's where I got your sign. Should have removed that note.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Woohoo! A crosswalk sign! I love love love it!!!
> View attachment 235036
> 
> Thank you, Yvonne! [emoji173]️



You're very welcome!! A thread reaching 100,000 posts is quite an achievement. It was only fair that the person who helped to get us there should receive recognition. (I loved your daughter's comment about the bubble wrap!)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Oops! LOL! No, that's not our Tom. If I'm remembering correctly, that's where I got your sign. Should have removed that note.



Phew. I’m glad our Tom isn’t Nancy. Less confusion on the forum.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You're very welcome!! A thread reaching 100,000 posts is quite an achievement. It was only fair that the person who helped to get us there should receive recognition. (I loved your daughter's comment about the bubble wrap!)



For her, the opening went with a bang. 
Hope @Tidgy’s Dad gets his package soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> For her, the opening went with a bang.
> Hope @Tidgy’s Dad gets his package soon.


Yeah. . . I was kinda' hoping it might bring him back to us. Let's see.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Have you found your missing egg yet?


Yes we did! I just thought it was so funny that even the hider couldn't find it.


----------



## Momof4

What an awesome prize!!!
Yvonne, you’re a good shopper!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes we did! I just thought it was so funny that even the hider couldn't find it.


I think that has to do with age. Like the poster that Sabine posted about being able to hide your own eggs wait half an hour and then look for them because you've forgotten where you've hidden them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Woohoo! A crosswalk sign! I love love love it!!!
> View attachment 235036
> 
> Thank you, Yvonne! [emoji173]️


Those are really nice gifts Yvonne. You are obviously one of those people who are good gift givers.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Those are really nice gifts Yvonne. You are obviously one of those people who are good gift givers.


Yeah, right! Far from it. I'm lousy at finding good gifts. That's why I don't join in the Christmas gift exchange. I have no imagination. I guess I just lucked out with these gifts. Wait until you see Adam's. I think it's pretty special too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right! Far from it. I'm lousy at finding good gifts. That's why I don't join in the Christmas gift exchange. I have no imagination. I guess I just lucked out with these gifts. Wait until you see Adam's. I think it's pretty special too.


Can't wait. And I think you made awesome choices. You got it perfect for Lena. All the things she likes.[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right! Far from it. I'm lousy at finding good gifts. That's why I don't join in the Christmas gift exchange. I have no imagination.



Or you just don’t want to embarrass us because we’ll obviously struggle to match the thoughtfulness of your gifts. You’d make a formidable Secret Santa. 



Yvonne G said:


> I guess I just lucked out with these gifts. Wait until you see Adam's. I think it's pretty special too.



What Carol said. 



CarolM said:


> Can't wait. And I think you made awesome choices. You got it perfect for Lena. All the things she likes.[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Can't wait. And I think you made awesome choices. You got it perfect for Lena. All the things she likes.[emoji6]



Indeed. I even asked for a similar tortoise sign from Sabine in case she’s my TORTOISE next time! [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Indeed. I even asked for a similar tortoise sign from Sabine in case she’s my TORTOISE next time! [emoji85]


Lol. Well now Sabine is going to have to find a different one for you if she is your secret Santa. Maybe she can get you one that says "Keep calm and Tortoise on!"


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Well now Sabine is going to have to find a different one for you if she is your secret Santa. Maybe she can get you one that says "Keep calm and Tortoise on!"



LOL. “Tortoise on” for some reason reminded me of this song...


That _was_ about torts, wasn’t it?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Indeed. I even asked for a similar tortoise sign from Sabine in case she’s my TORTOISE next time! [emoji85]


Now you must get that tort. You already have the CHE all you need is the tort.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Now you must get that tort. You already have the CHE all you need is the tort.



I was thinking the same today. As soon as I have a permanent home! Fingers crossed. 
Was just looking at the pictures of your enclosure on the other thread. I’ll have to ask for your help when the time comes. 
Rue’s patterns are amazing. Are her parents as beautiful?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all, even though the US Northeast/Mid-Atlantic states have had a very long unusually cold Spring.... the Cherry trees around the US Capital Tidal Basin are days away from “peak bloom” (when 70% of the flowers are open). Here’s a quick pix of how they are looking...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL. “Tortoise on” for some reason reminded me of this song...
> View attachment 235049
> 
> That _was_ about torts, wasn’t it?


Lol. I like that one. That would be a perfect sign from a secret Santa.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was thinking the same today. As soon as I have a permanent home! Fingers crossed.
> Was just looking at the pictures of your enclosure on the other thread. I’ll have to ask for your help when the time comes.
> Rue’s patterns are amazing. Are her parents as beautiful?


Rue is alot darker than her parents actually. Although her father is darker than the mother. I was looking at Kanga and I can see a faint bit of white appearing around his shell as well. He is also starting to go a bit darker.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, even though the US Northeast/Mid-Atlantic states have had a very long unusually cold Spring.... the Cherry trees around the US Capital Tidal Basin are days away from “peak bloom” (when 70% of the flowers are open). Here’s a quick pix of how they are looking...
> 
> View attachment 235053


Ohh. That is beautiful. Do you guys get to pick the cherries when they are ripe?


----------



## Kristoff

My eyes are starting to ache. Book and bed time for me. Hope I’ll dream of torts marching in and crossing roads only at special crossings.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My eyes are starting to ache. Book and bed time for me. Hope I’ll dream of torts marching in and crossing roads only at special crossings.


Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Ohh. That is beautiful. Do you guys get to pick the cherries when they are ripe?



These are mainly grown as ornamental flowering trees, not as fruit producers.

The Yoshino Cherry Tree (Prunus x yedoensis) is so beautiful and graceful that it’s the star of The Cherry Blossom Festival in Washington, DC. Every year thousands of people converge on our nation’s capital to see the hundreds of Yoshino Cherry Trees in bloom.

Your Yoshino Cherry Tree bursts into bloom in spring and the flowering will last for several weeks. The young blooms are a pale pink that matures to white with a slight pink hue. The clusters of flowers are so bright they almost glow.

A nice bonus to the stunning flowers is the wonderful, almond-like smell they give off. Light spring breezes will carry the scent throughout your yard.

As summer swings in and the flowers disappear, green leaves and _*shiny black decorative fruit take their place*_. Then, when summer gives way to fall, the glossy dark green foliage turns a deep golden-orange. 

Yoshino Cherry Tree performs best in full sun in any well drained soil.


----------



## DE42

Hey everyone. How's it going?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bea! Nice that you still find time to pop in. [emoji173]️ How are Jacques and the cats?


Well, Jacques is not so great. 
She stopped eating about a week ago, won't climb up on her basking platform, and doesn't come up front to watch and interact with us.
All she wants to do is hang out in the dark area in the back of her tank and float bask near her heater. This is very much the behaviors she had when she was developing the pneumonia.  I fear it may have come back.
We have an appointment next Tuesday (the 10th) with the specialist vet, but they've agreed to call me if anyone cancels before then so I can get her in sooner. 
We cannot afford another 3- week hospital treatment for her. 
I hope my fears are wrong. 
But SOMETHING is the matter with her, and it sure looks like it did before. 
hugs to all.
Mooz


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Well, Jacques is not so great.
> She stopped eating about a week ago, won't climb up on her basking platform, and doesn't come up front to watch and interact with us.
> All she wants to do is hang out in the dark area in the back of her tank and float bask near her heater. This is very much the behaviors she had when she was developing the pneumonia.  I fear it may have come back.
> We have an appointment next Tuesday (the 10th) with the specialist vet, but they've agreed to call me if anyone cancels before then so I can get her in sooner.
> We cannot afford another 3- week hospital treatment for her.
> I hope my fears are wrong.
> But SOMETHING is the matter with her, and it sure looks like it did before.
> hugs to all.
> Mooz


I'm so sorry  my thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## Dipa

Good morning
Have a Good day


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I'm so sorry  my thoughts and prayers for her.



Thanks, Dan. [emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Well, Jacques is not so great.
> She stopped eating about a week ago, won't climb up on her basking platform, and doesn't come up front to watch and interact with us.
> All she wants to do is hang out in the dark area in the back of her tank and float bask near her heater. This is very much the behaviors she had when she was developing the pneumonia.  I fear it may have come back.
> We have an appointment next Tuesday (the 10th) with the specialist vet, but they've agreed to call me if anyone cancels before then so I can get her in sooner.
> We cannot afford another 3- week hospital treatment for her.
> I hope my fears are wrong.
> But SOMETHING is the matter with her, and it sure looks like it did before.
> hugs to all.
> Mooz


That's concerning news, B. Have you double checked all the stats? I hope it's not serious.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ohh. That is beautiful. Do you guys get to pick the cherries when they are ripe?



Ha! The question never occurred to me.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Well, Jacques is not so great.
> She stopped eating about a week ago, won't climb up on her basking platform, and doesn't come up front to watch and interact with us.
> All she wants to do is hang out in the dark area in the back of her tank and float bask near her heater. This is very much the behaviors she had when she was developing the pneumonia.  I fear it may have come back.
> We have an appointment next Tuesday (the 10th) with the specialist vet, but they've agreed to call me if anyone cancels before then so I can get her in sooner.
> We cannot afford another 3- week hospital treatment for her.
> I hope my fears are wrong.
> But SOMETHING is the matter with her, and it sure looks like it did before.
> hugs to all.
> Mooz



A huge hug, Bea. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> Good morning
> Have a Good day



Good morning, Dipa. How are you?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> These are mainly grown as ornamental flowering trees, not as fruit producers.
> 
> The Yoshino Cherry Tree (Prunus x yedoensis) is so beautiful and graceful that it’s the star of The Cherry Blossom Festival in Washington, DC. Every year thousands of people converge on our nation’s capital to see the hundreds of Yoshino Cherry Trees in bloom.
> 
> Your Yoshino Cherry Tree bursts into bloom in spring and the flowering will last for several weeks. The young blooms are a pale pink that matures to white with a slight pink hue. The clusters of flowers are so bright they almost glow.
> 
> A nice bonus to the stunning flowers is the wonderful, almond-like smell they give off. Light spring breezes will carry the scent throughout your yard.
> 
> As summer swings in and the flowers disappear, green leaves and _*shiny black decorative fruit take their place*_. Then, when summer gives way to fall, the glossy dark green foliage turns a deep golden-orange.
> 
> Yoshino Cherry Tree performs best in full sun in any well drained soil.


Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. How's it going?


Good and you?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Well, Jacques is not so great.
> She stopped eating about a week ago, won't climb up on her basking platform, and doesn't come up front to watch and interact with us.
> All she wants to do is hang out in the dark area in the back of her tank and float bask near her heater. This is very much the behaviors she had when she was developing the pneumonia.  I fear it may have come back.
> We have an appointment next Tuesday (the 10th) with the specialist vet, but they've agreed to call me if anyone cancels before then so I can get her in sooner.
> We cannot afford another 3- week hospital treatment for her.
> I hope my fears are wrong.
> But SOMETHING is the matter with her, and it sure looks like it did before.
> hugs to all.
> Mooz


I commented on your other thread. I am so so sorry this is happening. I really hope that it is nothing. Thinking of you all. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good morning
> Have a Good day


Good Morning have a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Got to work now so will not check in again later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Well, Jacques is not so great.
> She stopped eating about a week ago, won't climb up on her basking platform, and doesn't come up front to watch and interact with us.
> All she wants to do is hang out in the dark area in the back of her tank and float bask near her heater. This is very much the behaviors she had when she was developing the pneumonia.  I fear it may have come back.
> We have an appointment next Tuesday (the 10th) with the specialist vet, but they've agreed to call me if anyone cancels before then so I can get her in sooner.
> We cannot afford another 3- week hospital treatment for her.
> I hope my fears are wrong.
> But SOMETHING is the matter with her, and it sure looks like it did before.
> hugs to all.
> Mooz



Darn, thought you were out of the woods with Jacques.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I commented on your other thread. I am so so sorry this is happening. I really hope that it is nothing. Thinking of you all. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]



I missed the other thread. Should come out of the dark more often.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Beautiful day here today. 
Facebook reminded me of a street cat we had a while ago. I loved him. He tolerated my daughter very well. 




I never named him, knowing he’s a street cat and likely to die young, but when he got ran over by a car while we were away on holiday, it came as a shock. Still miss him.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Beautiful day here today.
> Facebook reminded me of a street cat we had a while ago. I loved him. He tolerated my daughter very well.
> View attachment 235095
> 
> View attachment 235096
> 
> I never named him, knowing he’s a street cat and likely to die young, but when he got ran over by a car while we were away on holiday, it came as a shock. Still miss him.


Oh shame. That is sad. He looks like he was quite a cool cat.


----------



## Dipa

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Dipa. How are you?


Good just exhausted


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. That is sad. He looks like he was quite a cool cat.



Thank you. I thought if I didn’t give him a name, I wouldn’t get attached. So naive. Well, over at the rainbow bridge I might have quite a company. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> Good just exhausted



Half way through the week.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I finally caught up with myself this morning. 

So, so sorry to read Bea’s sad news about Jacques. [emoji22] I’ll offer electronic hugs in here too. x

We had a great time in Devon even if the weather was mostly dreadful. We spent Easter Sunday consuming chocolate and playing board games. 

Adam emailed me yesterday and he, wifey, Tidgy and SPLAT are doing fine. Tidgy’s really got back into her basketball now the winter is over 

In the nest box, Mrs bluet-it continues to bring in nesting material and is now forming a nest cup in the back left corner. It’s taken just over 3 weeks so far. 




I haven’t seen Mr bluet-it in the box since before we went away. Hopefully he is still around. The birds aren’t roosting in the box at night. 

Love to you all [emoji217][emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good just exhausted


Shame Dipa, I hope you feel better soon. Or at least get some good rest.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. I thought if I didn’t give him a name, I wouldn’t get attached. So naive. Well, over at the rainbow bridge I might have quite a company. [emoji173]️


You and me both. I will have to walk with caution over the bridge otherwise I will be bowled over by all my lost friends.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I finally caught up with myself this morning.
> 
> So, so sorry to read Bea’s sad news about Jacques. [emoji22] I’ll offer electronic hugs in here too. x
> 
> We had a great time in Devon even if the weather was mostly dreadful. We spent Easter Sunday consuming chocolate and playing board games.
> 
> Adam emailed me yesterday and he, wifey, Tidgy and SPLAT are doing fine. Tidgy’s really got back into her basketball now the winter is over
> 
> In the nest box, Mrs bluet-it continues to bring in nesting material and is now forming a nest cup in the back left corner. It’s taken just over 3 weeks so far.
> View attachment 235098
> 
> View attachment 235099
> 
> I haven’t seen Mr bluet-it in the box since before we went away. Hopefully he is still around. The birds aren’t roosting in the box at night.
> 
> Love to you all [emoji217][emoji177]


I was just wondering what had happened to you. Glad you are back all in one piece. So happy to see good news from Adam. Hmmm the birdies are very thorough and are obviously making sure that the job is done correctly. I hope Mr Birdie hasn't dissappeared, because if he has there goes our baby bird watching.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> These are mainly grown as ornamental flowering trees, not as fruit producers.
> 
> The Yoshino Cherry Tree (Prunus x yedoensis) is so beautiful and graceful that it’s the star of The Cherry Blossom Festival in Washington, DC. Every year thousands of people converge on our nation’s capital to see the hundreds of Yoshino Cherry Trees in bloom.
> 
> Your Yoshino Cherry Tree bursts into bloom in spring and the flowering will last for several weeks. The young blooms are a pale pink that matures to white with a slight pink hue. The clusters of flowers are so bright they almost glow.
> 
> A nice bonus to the stunning flowers is the wonderful, almond-like smell they give off. Light spring breezes will carry the scent throughout your yard.
> 
> As summer swings in and the flowers disappear, green leaves and _*shiny black decorative fruit take their place*_. Then, when summer gives way to fall, the glossy dark green foliage turns a deep golden-orange.
> 
> Yoshino Cherry Tree performs best in full sun in any well drained soil.


That is such a pity. I love Cherries.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Human legs? Show me.



Look ! Human. No spider legs and only two. .... and the obligatory cup of coffee.


----------



## CarolM

Yippee........


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good idea Sabine.


Oh holy crap. I found this in corner 5. Who lost it ??????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have a 1500 piece puzzle of a leopard or cheetah (can never remember which is which) anyway i started it but it was too difficult for me so gave up.[emoji22] My boss did this one and I got it for my office.
> View attachment 235022


Have I ever mentioned that I hate puzzles ? It makes me angry when I don`t find fitting pieces and I am too impatient to do puzzles.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Scooby has taken over Bella's spot on our bed, so now she likes to sleep in her box we made for her.
> View attachment 235023


Soo cute ! Lovely kitty cat.


----------



## CarolM

Just because I can..........


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A sneak preview!
> 
> View attachment 235027


Open it ! Open it ! Open it !!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I hate puzzles ? It makes me angry when I don`t find fitting pieces and I am too impatient to do puzzles.


I like puzzles, but this one was difficult for me. I am almost tempted to send it to Yvonne to do for me, and post a picture. But I am not sure if I still have it. LOL and or if I have all the pieces. Can you imagine doing the whole puzzle to find that there is one piece missing.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh holy crap. I found this in corner 5. Who lost it ??????



OMW. Whahaha. You might have to wait for Adam unless Dan or Mark own up to having lost it.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh holy crap. I found this in corner 5. Who lost it ??????



That has to be @johnandjade’s. Nobody else...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That has to be @johnandjade’s. Nobody else...


Hmmm, I forgot about John liking this sort of stuff. You may be right. And maybe why it was left in corner 5, as he has not been on for quite a while.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 235029
> 
> View attachment 235030
> 
> A first-class CHE for my future tortoise, Kristoff Mark II.


A living tortoise is coming soon.... I can feel it !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Woohoo! A crosswalk sign! I love love love it!!!
> View attachment 235036
> 
> Thank you, Yvonne! [emoji173]️


These things are all lovely ! Most of all I love the turtle crossing sign.
Well done Yvonne. There is no longer way to whitewash that you can`t take part of the Christmas Tortoise !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right! Far from it. I'm lousy at finding good gifts. That's why I don't join in the Christmas gift exchange. I have no imagination. I guess I just lucked out with these gifts. Wait until you see Adam's. I think it's pretty special too.


No no ! You are not right ! No noooooo !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. . . I was kinda' hoping it might bring him back to us. Let's see.


Yeah ! Bring him back. We want our Dark Lord back ! @Tidgy's Dad 
*Baby come back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !*


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Indeed. I even asked for a similar tortoise sign from Sabine in case she’s my TORTOISE next time! [emoji85]


Similiar tortoise sign ??? You will get a tortoise....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Well now Sabine is going to have to find a different one for you if she is your secret Santa. Maybe she can get you one that says "Keep calm and Tortoise on!"


Or a coffee mug ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, even though the US Northeast/Mid-Atlantic states have had a very long unusually cold Spring.... the Cherry trees around the US Capital Tidal Basin are days away from “peak bloom” (when 70% of the flowers are open). Here’s a quick pix of how they are looking...
> 
> View attachment 235053


They look beautiful and the view with the water and the blooming trees is beautiful too.
Ths !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> My eyes are starting to ache. Book and bed time for me. Hope I’ll dream of torts marching in and crossing roads only at special crossings.


Dream of torts right marching in your home.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Well, Jacques is not so great.
> She stopped eating about a week ago, won't climb up on her basking platform, and doesn't come up front to watch and interact with us.
> All she wants to do is hang out in the dark area in the back of her tank and float bask near her heater. This is very much the behaviors she had when she was developing the pneumonia.  I fear it may have come back.
> We have an appointment next Tuesday (the 10th) with the specialist vet, but they've agreed to call me if anyone cancels before then so I can get her in sooner.
> We cannot afford another 3- week hospital treatment for her.
> I hope my fears are wrong.
> But SOMETHING is the matter with her, and it sure looks like it did before.
> hugs to all.
> Mooz


Oh Bea, sad to hear your news about Jaques. I wonder how the pneunomia can come back. Hopefully not, but what you describe doesen`t sound good.
Would you tell me or us ( in a pm if you want to ) how much you had to pay for the hospital treatment of Jaques ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Or a coffee mug ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235102


Yip. I changed turtle to tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Good morning
> Have a Good day


Hello Dipa. I hope you have had a good day too.


----------



## DE42

Saved a beautiful box turtle today. A nice bright yellow patterned one that was in the middle of the road. I would have taken a picture but it was raining and had some traffic.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Beautiful day here today.
> Facebook reminded me of a street cat we had a while ago. I loved him. He tolerated my daughter very well.
> View attachment 235095
> 
> View attachment 235096
> 
> I never named him, knowing he’s a street cat and likely to die young, but when he got ran over by a car while we were away on holiday, it came as a shock. Still miss him.


Oh Lena, you make me sad with your sad stories about street cats and dogs .... I know they are living a hard life and I know they often suffer hunger and pain and mistreatment of people.
Because of this I could and would never go on holidays there.
I couldn`t enjoy my holidays when I see suffering animals. It would causing me nightmares.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Saved a beautiful box turtle today. A nice bright yellow patterned one that was in the middle of the road. I would have taken a picture but it was raining and had some traffic.


Well done. Did you help it across the road?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Saved a beautiful box turtle today. A nice bright yellow patterned one that was in the middle of the road. I would have taken a picture but it was raining and had some traffic.


Well done, but take care that you are not run over. Some drivers are so regardless.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You and me both. I will have to walk with caution over the bridge otherwise I will be bowled over by all my lost friends.


Me too..... 9 dogs, a lot of cats, 2 horses, guinea pigs and rabbits, birds and 2 tortoises.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yippee........
> View attachment 235100


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well done. Did you help it across the road?


I did I took it across in the direction it was facing and about 5 feet down the bank.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Me too..... 9 dogs, a lot of cats, 2 horses, guinea pigs and rabbits, birds and 2 tortoises.


I would mostly have cats, dogs, birds and hamsters.


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Hello Dipa. I hope you have had a good day too.


Looks like it..
But it is like 40C here...
I feel hot
Hows your weather?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Well done, but take care that you are not run over. Some drivers are so regardless.


Some people run over them on purpose because they like to "pop" them. So sad


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Looks like it..
> But it is like 40C here...
> I feel hot
> Hows your weather?


Oh, 40 C is much ! I can understand that you are exausted and feel hot.
We have nice warm weather, 18 C and sunshine. That is warm after the long cold winter, but 20 - 25 C that we often have in summer I like much more.
40 C would be too much for me.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Some people run over them on purpose because they like to "pop" them. So sad


In Germany some drivers like to run over cats or hedgehogs. People can be so stupid and cruel.
It is good you saved the little thing. I would have done the same.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> In Germany some drivers like to run over cats or hedgehogs. People can be so stupid and cruel.
> It is good you saved the little thing. I would have done the same.


I don't think people hit cats and dogs here purposely but it dose happen here too. Where I live up in the mountains people to drop there unwanted pets off up there and we have several strays running around. We will call animal control but sometimes they get hit or can't be found when they come.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Just because I can..........
> 
> View attachment 235101





CarolM said:


> I like puzzles, but this one was difficult for me. I am almost tempted to send it to Yvonne to do for me, and post a picture. But I am not sure if I still have it. LOL and or if I have all the pieces. Can you imagine doing the whole puzzle to find that there is one piece missing.


I don`t want to imagine ......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> OMW. Whahaha. You might have to wait for Adam unless Dan or Mark own up to having lost it.


Why do you think it belongs to a man ??? I don`t understand.
Have a close look. It is a single banana holder / container. Keeps your one banana safe and warm until you will eat it


----------



## DE42

Idk why people think that "setting them free in the woods" is such a good idea. Most of the time they can't care for them selves and will either starve, get hit by a car, or fall pray to a predator. It's much better just to take them to the shelter. At least there they have a chance.


----------



## JoesMum

I have seen both birds now 

They have been very busy round the box


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Why do you think it belongs to a man ??? I don`t understand.
> Have a close look. It is a single banana holder / container. Keeps your one banana safe and warm until you will eat it


Yeah.... So, so, so many inappropriate comments could be made about this. Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I don't think people hit cats and dogs here purposely but it dose happen here too. Where I live up in the mountains people to drop there unwanted pets off up there and we have several strays running around. We will call animal control but sometimes they get hit or can't be found when they come.


That is unhuman. To throw your unwanted pet ( set it free ) on the street.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Idk why people think that "setting them free in the woods" is such a good idea. Most of the time they can't care for them selves and will either starve, get hit by a car, or fall pray to a predator. It's much better just to take them to the shelter. At least there they have a chance.


People who do this to their pet don`t really love animals and these people are cowards. Too much fear to give the pet in a shelter.


----------



## Bee62

Btw: Birds


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I did I took it across in the direction it was facing and about 5 feet down the bank.


Your Good Deed for the day.


----------



## Bee62

another good deed for the day:
Who wants to hug me ??? I am the idiot.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Looks like it..
> But it is like 40C here...
> I feel hot
> Hows your weather?


Also Hot, Maybe not as hot as yours, but still hot.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why do you think it belongs to a man ??? I don`t understand.
> Have a close look. It is a single banana holder / container. Keeps your one banana safe and warm until you will eat it


I am saying nothing.....


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> That's concerning news, B. Have you double checked all the stats? I hope it's not serious.



By stats, do you mean the water parameters, Yvonne? I have not checked them lately because the ghost shrimp, which are very sensitive to the water quality, are doing so well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have seen both birds now
> 
> They have been very busy round the box


Maybe we are going to see some eggs soon.


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Oh, 40 C is much ! I can understand that you are exausted and feel hot.
> We have nice warm weather, 18 C and sunshine. That is warm after the long cold winter, but 20 - 25 C that we often have in summer I like much more.
> 40 C would be too much for me.


It is normal here
Enjoy the sunlight


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I commented on your other thread. I am so so sorry this is happening. I really hope that it is nothing. Thinking of you all. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]



Thank you SO much. [emoji2][emoji173]️ After a good night’s sleep, I’ve adjusted to the shock a bit and am back in fighting form. Planning another chat with hubby today about finding a way to make it work.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> another good deed for the day:
> Who wants to hug me ??? I am the idiot.


Well then we will be two Idiots together and I will give you a hug.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh holy crap. I found this in corner 5. Who lost it ??????



 !!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That has to be @johnandjade’s. Nobody else...



That was my thought, too! [emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I hate puzzles ? It makes me angry when I don`t find fitting pieces and I am too impatient to do puzzles.



I love puzzles! At least until that moment when something doesn’t fit, and then I just want to smash it up to pieces!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Oh Bea, sad to hear your news about Jaques. I wonder how the pneunomia can come back. Hopefully not, but what you describe doesen`t sound good.
> Would you tell me or us ( in a pm if you want to ) how much you had to pay for the hospital treatment of Jaques ?



Thank you so much, Sabine.
Am planning another chat with hubby today about finding a way to get Jacques what she needs. As the saying goes: “Where there’s a WILL, there’s a WAY!”


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Dream of torts right marching in your home.



I’d think I‘d been sent to heaven!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Saved a beautiful box turtle today. A nice bright yellow patterned one that was in the middle of the road. I would have taken a picture but it was raining and had some traffic.



Karma points!  Well done, Dan!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I have seen both birds now
> 
> They have been very busy round the box



How lovely!!!![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> another good deed for the day:
> Who wants to hug me ??? I am the idiot.



Humongous hug from me


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have seen both birds now
> 
> They have been very busy round the box



Very neat!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you SO much. [emoji2][emoji173]️ After a good night’s sleep, I’ve adjusted to the shock a bit and am back in fighting form. Planning another chat with hubby today about finding a way to make it work.


Glad you are fighting fit again. Now we just need Jacques to be fighting fit.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I love puzzles! At least until that moment when something doesn’t fit, and then I just want to smash it up to pieces!


LOL. I know the feeling. I love your new profile pic btw.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Thank you SO much. [emoji2][emoji173]️ After a good night’s sleep, I’ve adjusted to the shock a bit and am back in fighting form. Planning another chat with hubby today about finding a way to make it work.



Maybe a *GoFundMe* project for Jacques would work! I routinely “lend” money to KIVA, the organization that has offices world-wide and lends money to borrowers in need of some funds (many reasons). I tend to lend money to agricultural type issues, ppl needing money to buy seed, farm animals, bee supplies, etc that eventually is sold...and loans paid off sometimes in very small amounts over time. Interested... https://www.kiva.org/

A GoFundMe for Jacques might appeal to TortoiseForum members Get your local TV station involved....Steve Harvey, Ellen...or others! Once more ppl are aware of Jacque’s plight the better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another weather update. We had a relatively low key winter, little snow, colder and drier than normal, but alright. Now, with the arrival of Spring, we have had a dangerous wind storm, snow storms up and down the eastern seaboard, and today, yet another wind storm blowing in today. Hang onto your hats..50 mph winds rushing in from the west...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Karma points!  Well done, Dan!


This is what I imagine (in your profile pic that is) Toms place looks like with all his torts, when it is feeding time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another weather update. We had a relatively low key winter, little snow, colder and drier than normal, but alright. Now, with the arrival of Spring, we have had a dangerous wind storm, snow storms up and down the eastern seaboard, and today, yet another wind storm blowing in today. Hang onto your hats..50 mph winds rushing in from the west...
> 
> View attachment 235103


Maybe Mary Poppins will be blown in............


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> By stats, do you mean the water parameters, Yvonne? I have not checked them lately because the ghost shrimp, which are very sensitive to the water quality, are doing so well.


Temperature is the first thing to check when a turtle or tortoise shows signs of discomfort. Don't depend on the other critters to tell you.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Saved a beautiful box turtle today. A nice bright yellow patterned one that was in the middle of the road. I would have taken a picture but it was raining and had some traffic.



WAY TO GO, DAN!!!![emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Maybe we are going to see some eggs soon.



LOVE these videos! [emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Temperature is the first thing to check when a turtle or tortoise shows signs of discomfort. Don't depend on the other critters to tell you.



Ok- THANKS! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Dipa

I am freaking out here
Can someone help me?


----------



## Dipa

Can anyone help me to sort out this?
I think he is dragging his leg and not using it


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Oh holy crap. I found this in corner 5. Who lost it ??????


[emoji33] it's definitely not mine! Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I like puzzles, but this one was difficult for me. I am almost tempted to send it to Yvonne to do for me, and post a picture. But I am not sure if I still have it. LOL and or if I have all the pieces. Can you imagine doing the whole puzzle to find that there is one piece missing.


I love puzzles too! But I don't get in a rush to solve them, I will usually work on them for a week or two depending on the size.
Currently have a 1000 piece going.


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> Can anyone help me to sort out this?
> I think he is dragging his leg and not using it


@Dipa, you wpuld be better off posting these videos in the Indian Star forum ... Start a new thread... where the spevies experts will see it and can help.

The movement doesn't look that bad to me. Any tort will struggle to walk properly on a smooth floor like that. Joe certainly did on the tiles of our conservatory.

Does this tort get UVB light?

Is it kept in a proper enclosure or allowed to roam free?

What temperatures do you have where it lives?


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> @Dipa, you wpuld be better off posting these videos in the Indian Star forum ... Start a new thread... where the spevies experts will see it and can help.
> 
> The movement doesn't look that bad to me. Any tort will struggle to walk properly on a smooth floor like that. Joe certainly did on the tiles of our conservatory.
> 
> Does this tort get UVB light?
> 
> Is it kept in a proper enclosure or allowed to roam free?
> 
> What temperatures do you have where it lives?


I made a thread
But noone ans me
I am just freaking out..
The wnclosure is wide enough for him but temporaryand the temp are about 39C nowadays
And in nights it becomes like 32 -30 C 
And i provide the basking night
He eats as per the diet
But not much..


----------



## Moozillion

Dipa said:


> Can anyone help me to sort out this?
> I think he is dragging his leg and not using it



That looks perfectly normal to me.
[emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am saying nothing.....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have seen both birds now
> 
> They have been very busy round the box


They need a lot of time to decide if they want to stay and build a nest ! Silly little birds.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> It is normal here
> Enjoy the sunlight


Thank you. I will do.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well then we will be two Idiots together and I will give you a hug.


Yaaaahhhyyyyy !!!! Two idiots together hugging each other ! That sounds really good. I love it.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much, Sabine.
> Am planning another chat with hubby today about finding a way to get Jacques what she needs. As the saying goes: “Where there’s a WILL, there’s a WAY!”


Okay, but I am really interested in what the treatment at the reptile hospital has costed.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Humongous hug from me


Thank you Linda. I know you are very good in hugging people.


----------



## Bee62

Hi peeps. I found a new translation for "diet":


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh Lena, you make me sad with your sad stories about street cats and dogs .... I know they are living a hard life and I know they often suffer hunger and pain and mistreatment of people.
> Because of this I could and would never go on holidays there.
> I couldn`t enjoy my holidays when I see suffering animals. It would causing me nightmares.


Sorry, Bee dear. It's just the way it is there. There're just too many of these animals, and there comes a point when you *have* to stop yourself because you can't help them all. But you may end up attached to some, even despite your best wishes to protect you heart from breaking.  Having said that, there are shelters, and many kind people, and many municipalities neuter strays for free to contain the problem.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I have seen both birds now
> 
> They have been very busy round the box


Ah, come on, kids! Surely that nest is good enough!  They even take trash out, lol


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Yeah.... So, so, so many inappropriate comments could be made about this. Lol


Thank you for not making them


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Humongous hug from me


Oh, fine. *joins the group hug*


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This is what I imagine (in your profile pic that is) Toms place looks like with all his torts, when it is feeding time.


Yup. Heaven!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Maybe Mary Poppins will be blown in............


You think she'd care to _pop in_?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji33] it's definitely not mine! Lol


Phew  
I still haven't located the poor Leprechaun, by the way


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi peeps. I found a new translation for "diet":
> 
> View attachment 235144


A good one. You know what I always say


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> LOVE these videos! [emoji173]️


ME TOO. They are awesome. Perfect way to see nature in action without disturbing it. Although now makes me wonder if that is what the Aliens are doing with us.[emoji6] [emoji33] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Can anyone help me to sort out this?
> I think he is dragging his leg and not using it


Sorry Dipa I don't have enough experience to be able to help you. It does look like he is dragging his leg. I really hope he gets better and that it is not anything serious.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I love puzzles too! But I don't get in a rush to solve them, I will usually work on them for a week or two depending on the size.
> Currently have a 1000 piece going.


Oh this one I was working on for weeks. Eventually gave it up and packed it away as hubby was complaining it taking up too much space and I wasn't getting anywhere. I really must find it and post a pic.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi peeps. I found a new translation for "diet":
> 
> View attachment 235144


I like that diet. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


I wish.!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, fine. *joins the group hug*


Yayyy group hug. Need one of those myself tonight.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You think she'd care to _pop in_?


Well depends on how many kids there are and the parents skills.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Phew
> I still haven't located the poor Leprechaun, by the way


His hiding!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A good one. You know what I always say
> View attachment 235147


Lol. That is a good one too.


----------



## Kristoff

Bedtime. Good night, roommates!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh this one I was working on for weeks. Eventually gave it up and packed it away as hubby was complaining it taking up too much space and I wasn't getting anywhere. I really must find it and post a pic.


The biggest puzzle I have is about 3ft long and 3000 pieces!
It is also very old. My mom got it back before I was born and gave it to me shortly after I moved out.
It is in the shape of a dog bone and has pictures of the different types of dogs. There are even a few pieces shaped like dog bones. It's quite nice. Every few years I'll get it out and put it together.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bedtime. Good night, roommates!


Goid night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The biggest puzzle I have is about 3ft long and 3000 pieces!
> It is also very old. My mom got it back before I was born and gave it to me shortly after I moved out.
> It is in the shape of a dog bone and has pictures of the different types of dogs. There are even a few pieces shaped like dog bones. It's quite nice. Every few years I'll get it out and put it together.


Oh Wow. Next time please post a pic. That also sounds like it is a difficult one.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The biggest puzzle I have is about 3ft long and 3000 pieces!
> It is also very old. My mom got it back before I was born and gave it to me shortly after I moved out.
> It is in the shape of a dog bone and has pictures of the different types of dogs. There are even a few pieces shaped like dog bones. It's quite nice. Every few years I'll get it out and put it together.


Maybe you should put it together and then frame it. To preserve it of course.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A good one. You know what I always say
> View attachment 235147


That is so funny ! I love it. I am on a seafood diet too !


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Maybe you should put it together and then frame it. To preserve it of course.


I considered doing that but to be honest I would miss putting it together. For as old as it is, it is still in pretty good shape. If it does start showing obvious signs of damage I will probably have it sealed and framed..


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I considered doing that but to be honest I would miss putting it together. For as old as it is, it is still in pretty good shape. If it does start showing obvious signs of damage I will probably have it sealed and framed..


Good idea. Well hopefully you get to do it lots more times before that becomes necessary.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me for the night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Bedtime. Good night, roommates!


Good night Lena. Sleep well.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well that is me for the night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Night night


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The biggest puzzle I have is about 3ft long and 3000 pieces!
> It is also very old. My mom got it back before I was born and gave it to me shortly after I moved out.
> It is in the shape of a dog bone and has pictures of the different types of dogs. There are even a few pieces shaped like dog bones. It's quite nice. Every few years I'll get it out and put it together.


You meant that you pull it out and need a few years to put it together ???? 
That`s what I would have to do ...LOL !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> You meant that you pull it out and need a few years to put it together ????
> That`s what I would have to do ...LOL !


Lol last time I think I did it in 5 days.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well that is me for the night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol last time I think I did it in 5 days.


5 days ? I would need 5 months, at least.... or more...


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> The biggest puzzle I have is about 3ft long and 3000 pieces!
> It is also very old. My mom got it back before I was born and gave it to me shortly after I moved out.
> It is in the shape of a dog bone and has pictures of the different types of dogs. There are even a few pieces shaped like dog bones. It's quite nice. Every few years I'll get it out and put it together.


I once had a circular jigsaw puzzle that was about 30 inches in diameter when it was finished. It was really pretty: a floral background with lots of natural looking butterflies on it. I glued it together and had it mounted and sealed, and hung it on the wall in my office at work for several years!

I love jigsaw puzzles...but so do our CATS!!!!!!!!!! 
We would have to lock them up in a room (and listen to them yowl and howl) while we worked on the puzzle. We ended up never finishing it and gave it away!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> The biggest puzzle I have is about 3ft long and 3000 pieces!
> It is also very old. My mom got it back before I was born and gave it to me shortly after I moved out.
> It is in the shape of a dog bone and has pictures of the different types of dogs. There are even a few pieces shaped like dog bones. It's quite nice. Every few years I'll get it out and put it together.





CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. Next time please post a pic. That also sounds like it is a difficult one.



Wow. I second that!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You meant that you pull it out and need a few years to put it together ????
> That`s what I would have to do ...LOL !



Hahaha! Amazing patience, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> 5 days ? I would need 5 months, at least.... or more...



I’d feed it to a dog after the first 30 minutes!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I once had a circular jigsaw puzzle that was about 30 inches in diameter when it was finished. It was really pretty: a floral background with lots of natural looking butterflies on it. I glued it together and had it mounted and sealed, and hung it on the wall in my office at work for several years!
> 
> I love jigsaw puzzles...but so do our CATS!!!!!!!!!!
> We would have to lock them up in a room (and listen to them yowl and howl) while we worked on the puzzle. We ended up never finishing it and gave it away!



Your cats like to do jigsaw puzzles??  Clever beasts...


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Lena,

How are you doing? How is the house hunting going?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

We are missing our regular early morning posters. @JoesMum how are our tweety birds doing? @Bambam1989 Has hubby come home yet?

My morning has started off better than yesterday ended. Besides the little baby that we found dead, I could not find my credit card yesterday, so had to cancel it. Thank goodness it hasn't been used, but it is inconvienent to replace it. Sigh. 

TODAY is Jarrod's 13th Birthday. It is hard to believe that he is a teen already. Makes me feel old as my kids are getting so much older. BUT having said that I could not be a prouder Mom, even If I say so, I have good boys.

Anyway - I hope all have an awesome day......and I will not chat later again.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

Having resolved that I would go get my shoulder x rayed as it isn't getting any better, I woke up with an awful headache and decided to postpone.

The sun is out, the sky is blue and I feel like I have a hangover despite not having had a drop of alcohol to drink since Sunday. 

It sounds silly, but I am afraid of seeing medics about my shoulder. I keep putting it off. I am afraid they'll say I need something more than rest and/or time and/or exercise to fix it. It is painful, I'm not sleeping properly, I can't raise my left arm above my shoulder, doing up my bra is very difficult and if I stretch I end up with an agonising spasm... but I would rather put up with it than have major interference. My back surgeries, although successful, have put me off.

JoesDad says I am being silly... and I know I am... but whenever I need treament it seems like it always turns out to be something major not something minor. I know delaying getting it seen to could be making it worse and yet I still stall.

Tomorrow I must go. Don't let me talk myself out of it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> We are missing our regular early morning posters. @JoesMum how are our tweety birds doing? @Bambam1989 Has hubby come home yet?
> 
> My morning has started off better than yesterday ended. Besides the little baby that we found dead, I could not find my credit card yesterday, so had to cancel it. Thank goodness it hasn't been used, but it is inconvienent to replace it. Sigh.
> 
> TODAY is Jarrod's 13th Birthday. It is hard to believe that he is a teen already. Makes me feel old as my kids are getting so much older. BUT having said that I could not be a prouder Mom, even If I say so, I have good boys.
> 
> Anyway - I hope all have an awesome day......and I will not chat later again.


Hi Carol

Happy Birthday Jarrod! 

My baby turns 22 at the end of this month... That makes me feel old. Thirteen is nothing! 

There is lots of courtship going on round the nestbox. Mr and Mrs are in and out, chirping at each other and clearly getting quite excited. I think they must be close to laying 

It is such a nuisance losing a card. It's not until it's gone that you realise how much you depend on it.  I hope the replacement gets to you quickly.

I lost my railcard in the last week. It's not the end of the world, but it gets us discounts when we travel by train and we have tickets for Sunday that need it. I ordered the replacement online on Tuedsay morning (£10 replacement fee) and it was delivered yesterday. I was extremely impressed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> Happy Birthday Jarrod!
> 
> My baby turns 22 at the end of this month... That makes me feel old. Thirteen is nothing!
> 
> There is lots of courtship going on round the nestbox. Mr and Mrs are in and out, chirping at each other and clearly getting quite excited. I think they must be close to laying
> 
> It is such a nuisance losing a card. It's not until it's gone that you realise how much you depend on it.  I hope the replacement gets to you quickly.
> 
> I lost my railcard in the last week. It's not the end of the world, but it gets us discounts when we travel by train and we have tickets for Sunday that need it. I ordered the replacement online on Tuedsay morning (£10 replacement fee) and it was delivered yesterday. I was extremely impressed.


Thank you re Jarrod. 

Lol The oldest is turning 21 in August, but that is still a bit away, thank goodness. 

OOOhh exciting stuff for our birdies. (Lol I feel like they are mine too)

And that is quick for your replacement card. I still have my normal bank card, so no train smash on the card, just the inconvienence of it that is all. 

Oops the boss has just given me even more work to do, so I better get to it. Until later NOT.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Having resolved that I would go get my shoulder x rayed as it isn't getting any better, I woke up with an awful headache and decided to postpone.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and I feel like I have a hangover despite not having had a drop of alcohol to drink since Sunday.
> 
> It sounds silly, but I am afraid of seeing medics about my shoulder. I keep putting it off. I am afraid they'll say I need something more than rest and/or time and/or exercise to fix it. It is painful, I'm not sleeping properly, I can't raise my left arm above my shoulder, doing up my bra is very difficult and if I stretch I end up with an agonising spasm... but I would rather put up with it than have major interference. My back surgeries, although successful, have put me off.
> 
> JoesDad says I am being silly... and I know I am... but whenever I need treament it seems like it always turns out to be something major not something minor. I know delaying getting it seen to could be making it worse and yet I still stall.
> 
> Tomorrow I must go. Don't let me talk myself out of it.


Oh dear. You sound like me. Okay we will make a pact, we won't let you forget...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena,
> 
> How are you doing? How is the house hunting going?



House hunting? Are you kicking me out of the CDR?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> We are missing our regular early morning posters. @JoesMum how are our tweety birds doing? @Bambam1989 Has hubby come home yet?
> 
> My morning has started off better than yesterday ended. Besides the little baby that we found dead, I could not find my credit card yesterday, so had to cancel it. Thank goodness it hasn't been used, but it is inconvienent to replace it. Sigh.
> 
> TODAY is Jarrod's 13th Birthday. It is hard to believe that he is a teen already. Makes me feel old as my kids are getting so much older. BUT having said that I could not be a prouder Mom, even If I say so, I have good boys.
> 
> Anyway - I hope all have an awesome day......and I will not chat later again.



Congratulations, proud mommy! Happy birthday to Jarrod!
And sorry about your troubles yesterday.


----------



## Kristoff

Have to fetch two girls from school, so hope to catch up later


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> House hunting? Are you kicking me out of the CDR?


Never!!!! But you want your Tort when you get a permanent home, sooooo was jumping the gun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Having resolved that I would go get my shoulder x rayed as it isn't getting any better, I woke up with an awful headache and decided to postpone.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and I feel like I have a hangover despite not having had a drop of alcohol to drink since Sunday.
> 
> It sounds silly, but I am afraid of seeing medics about my shoulder. I keep putting it off. I am afraid they'll say I need something more than rest and/or time and/or exercise to fix it. It is painful, I'm not sleeping properly, I can't raise my left arm above my shoulder, doing up my bra is very difficult and if I stretch I end up with an agonising spasm... but I would rather put up with it than have major interference. My back surgeries, although successful, have put me off.
> 
> JoesDad says I am being silly... and I know I am... but whenever I need treament it seems like it always turns out to be something major not something minor. I know delaying getting it seen to could be making it worse and yet I still stall.
> 
> Tomorrow I must go. Don't let me talk myself out of it.


I'll make you a deal. Mine is not as serious as yours, but my back has been extra sore lately and I also seem to have strained / pulled a muscle in my neck. I have been putting off going to the guy who gives me a really deep massage to release my tight muscles, I know I must go, but I am superpainfull for about 3 or 4 days afterwards. Here is the deal. I will make my appointment if you make yours!?!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations, proud mommy! Happy birthday to Jarrod!
> And sorry about your troubles yesterday.


Thanks Lena. Today is another day, and yesterday is over. That is how I am looking at it, So all good. Besides I have you guys to come and rant and rave and complain to. Helps to get it off the chest and makes me feel better. So I could not ask for more......Well I could maybe ask to win the lottery, but I think that might be pushing it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I'll make you a deal. Mine is not as serious as yours, but my back has been extra sore lately and I also seem to have strained / pulled a muscle in my neck. I have been putting off going to the guy who gives me a really deep massage to release my tight muscles, I know I must go, but I am superpainfull for about 3 or 4 days afterwards. Here is the deal. I will make my appointment if you make yours!?!



Deal! I’d go for the massage no problem, so you must too. 

Pro-tip: Take ibuprofen about half an hour before the massage (never on an empty stomach, so have a couple of biscuits or some nuts or something at the same time) Then take some more ibuprofen 4 hours later. It really helps with the recovery.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Deal! I’d go for the massage no problem, so you must too.
> 
> Pro-tip: Take ibuprofen about half an hour before the massage (never on an empty stomach, so have a couple of biscuits or some nuts or something at the same time) Then take some more ibuprofen 4 hours later. It really helps with the recovery.


Whahaha. Nope not that easy for you. I will go for the massage for me, but you must go for the X-ray. And thanks for the tip. I will definitly be doing that then. Anything to help with the recovery.


----------



## katieandiggy

Hey all, I’m finally off work to enjoy some of the sunshine. Today I’m at Alton Water Reservoir. Its such a beautiful and tranquil place. There are people walking and cycling, sailing and fishing.
Until my children come along with their big mouths and peace no more.

View attachment 235193


----------



## katieandiggy




----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Having resolved that I would go get my shoulder x rayed as it isn't getting any better, I woke up with an awful headache and decided to postpone.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and I feel like I have a hangover despite not having had a drop of alcohol to drink since Sunday.
> 
> It sounds silly, but I am afraid of seeing medics about my shoulder. I keep putting it off. I am afraid they'll say I need something more than rest and/or time and/or exercise to fix it. It is painful, I'm not sleeping properly, I can't raise my left arm above my shoulder, doing up my bra is very difficult and if I stretch I end up with an agonising spasm... but I would rather put up with it than have major interference. My back surgeries, although successful, have put me off.
> 
> JoesDad says I am being silly... and I know I am... but whenever I need treament it seems like it always turns out to be something major not something minor. I know delaying getting it seen to could be making it worse and yet I still stall.
> 
> Tomorrow I must go. Don't let me talk myself out of it.




Sorry to hear about your lingering shoulder issues - I have have a bad hip, really bone on bone, but don’t really want to have a total hip replacement. Although so many seem to have success with these surgeries, I just don’t want the long rehab or a botched implant. So, I make do... and delay as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The weather update from Maryland - winds have calmed down, no trees down that I can see, we didn’t lose power, and the SUN is fully out. But, it’s back to temps in mid-30’s again with rain and S N O W showers predicted for the weekend. :-(


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> View attachment 235194



It is beautiful today - a good day for wearing the children out 

Daughter is working in Somerset. 

This was yesterday 



And this is today


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Sorry to hear about your lingering shoulder issues - I have have a bad hip, really bone on bone, but don’t really want to have a total hip replacement. Although so many seem to have success with these surgeries, I just don’t want the long rehab or a botched implant. So, I make do... and delay as well.



Our very own Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh and husband of HM the Queen had his hip replacement surgery yesterday. He’s 94


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It is beautiful today - a good day for wearing the children out
> 
> Daughter is working in Somerset.
> 
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 235195
> 
> 
> And this is today
> View attachment 235196



Wow... quite the change!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Our very own Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh and husband of HM the Queen had his hip replacement surgery yesterday. He’s 94



He is setting a role model for you! If something needs fixing, get it fixed, whether it’s a hip or a shoulder![emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Deal! I’d go for the massage no problem, so you must too.
> 
> Pro-tip: Take ibuprofen about half an hour before the massage (never on an empty stomach, so have a couple of biscuits or some nuts or something at the same time) Then take some more ibuprofen 4 hours later. It really helps with the recovery.



I second the Pro-tip!!!!
I also make sure to drink PLENTY of water that day and any of the days I am sore. [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It is beautiful today - a good day for wearing the children out
> 
> Daughter is working in Somerset.
> 
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 235195
> 
> 
> And this is today
> View attachment 235196



Oh, MY!!![emoji33] The English weather seems a bit fickle!!!


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> It is beautiful today - a good day for wearing the children out
> 
> Daughter is working in Somerset.
> 
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 235195
> 
> 
> And this is today
> View attachment 235196



The great British Weather. One day it’s snow and the next it can be in the 70’s. I think it’s why I keep getting coughs and colds, my body doesn’t know what season it is!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!![emoji33] The English weather seems a bit fickle!!!



As Katie says, we just can’t tell what will happen next. It is very changeable within a few hours never mind a few days. 

If you ever want a laugh, take a look at the TripAdviser UK forum. There’s an endless stream of people asking what the weather will be like for their vacation next <insert month of choice>

The honest answer is that we have absolutely no idea. Bring a raincoat, wear layers, it probably won’t snow May to September but there are no guarantees... and don’t be surprised if there’s a heatwave or a blizzard on the 3 days you’re here


----------



## Yvonne G

Just signing in to say hello!


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> View attachment 235194


Oh that does look peaceful. Lovely post card thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The weather update from Maryland - winds have calmed down, no trees down that I can see, we didn’t lose power, and the SUN is fully out. But, it’s back to temps in mid-30’s again with rain and S N O W showers predicted for the weekend. :-(


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It is beautiful today - a good day for wearing the children out
> 
> Daughter is working in Somerset.
> 
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 235195
> 
> 
> And this is today
> View attachment 235196


Actually I like both..


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Actually I like both..



You can only dream of the wetness in the first one unfortunately


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You can only dream of the wetness in the first one unfortunately


Whahahaha.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> We are missing our regular early morning posters. @JoesMum how are our tweety birds doing? @Bambam1989 Has hubby come home yet?
> 
> My morning has started off better than yesterday ended. Besides the little baby that we found dead, I could not find my credit card yesterday, so had to cancel it. Thank goodness it hasn't been used, but it is inconvienent to replace it. Sigh.
> 
> TODAY is Jarrod's 13th Birthday. It is hard to believe that he is a teen already. Makes me feel old as my kids are getting so much older. BUT having said that I could not be a prouder Mom, even If I say so, I have good boys.
> 
> Anyway - I hope all have an awesome day......and I will not chat later again.


I must have just missed your post last night[emoji20]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Does anyone else out there in #CDR land use a FitBit to track distance, steps walked, heart beat, sleep hours, etc? I just started using one Saturday.... and have just put in my first marathon of miles walked... nice badge received.



1st Marathon 
5 April 2018


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Does anyone else out there in #CDR land use a FitBit to track distance, steps walked, heart beat, sleep hours, etc? I just started using one Saturday.... and have just put in my first marathon of miles walked... nice badge received.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> 
> 1st Marathon
> 5 April 2018



I have the Active10 app on my phone which shames me into doing brisk walks every day instead. 

The ideal is 150 brisk minutes a week. It’s reckoned to be better for heart health than just counting steps.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Does anyone else out there in #CDR land use a FitBit to track distance, steps walked, heart beat, sleep hours, etc? I just started using one Saturday.... and have just put in my first marathon of miles walked... nice badge received.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> 
> 1st Marathon
> 5 April 2018


Does one have to have a smart phone in order to have a fitbit? (I don't have a smart phone) I'm thinking of ordering this off Amazon, but don't understand if it works without a phone:


Click to open expanded view

Lintelek
*Fitness Tracker, Lintelek Heart Rate Monitor Activity Tracker with Connected GPS Tracker, Step Counter, Sleep Monitor, IP67 Waterproof Bluetooth Pedometer for Android and iOS Smartphone*


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Does one have to have a smart phone in order to have a fitbit? (I don't have a smart phone) I'm thinking of ordering this off Amazon, but don't understand if it works without a phone:
> 
> 
> Click to open expanded view
> 
> Lintelek
> *Fitness Tracker, Lintelek Heart Rate Monitor Activity Tracker with Connected GPS Tracker, Step Counter, Sleep Monitor, IP67 Waterproof Bluetooth Pedometer for Android and iOS Smartphone*



This review seems to suggest that you need to pair it with some sort of smartphone to get the results
https://mygymproducts.com/lintelek-fitness-tracker-review/


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Does anyone else out there in #CDR land use a FitBit to track distance, steps walked, heart beat, sleep hours, etc? I just started using one Saturday.... and have just put in my first marathon of miles walked... nice badge received.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> 
> 1st Marathon
> 5 April 2018


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This review seems to suggest that you need to pair it with some sort of smartphone to get the results
> https://mygymproducts.com/lintelek-fitness-tracker-review/


Yes. Says at the bottom that is only for a smartphone. Not for ipad, tablet or pc.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Never!!!! But you want your Tort when you get a permanent home, sooooo was jumping the gun.



Hahaha. Gotta wait at least another year. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Having resolved that I would go get my shoulder x rayed as it isn't getting any better, I woke up with an awful headache and decided to postpone.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and I feel like I have a hangover despite not having had a drop of alcohol to drink since Sunday.
> 
> It sounds silly, but I am afraid of seeing medics about my shoulder. I keep putting it off. I am afraid they'll say I need something more than rest and/or time and/or exercise to fix it. It is painful, I'm not sleeping properly, I can't raise my left arm above my shoulder, doing up my bra is very difficult and if I stretch I end up with an agonising spasm... but I would rather put up with it than have major interference. My back surgeries, although successful, have put me off.
> 
> JoesDad says I am being silly... and I know I am... but whenever I need treament it seems like it always turns out to be something major not something minor. I know delaying getting it seen to could be making it worse and yet I still stall.
> 
> Tomorrow I must go. Don't let me talk myself out of it.



Oh dear. Sounds like a lot of pain. Don’t put off the X-ray. Procrastinate later: You don’t have to act on it as soon as you get the results. 
(Of course, this is just a cunning scheme to encourage you to take the first step.  )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’d feed it to a dog after the first 30 minutes!


I think a dog won`t eat that stuff.
Good evening Lena. Hope you have had a nice day.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Your cats like to do jigsaw puzzles??  Clever beasts...


Cats love to paw around tiny pieces.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thanks Lena. Today is another day, and yesterday is over. That is how I am looking at it, So all good. Besides I have you guys to come and rant and rave and complain to. Helps to get it off the chest and makes me feel better. So I could not ask for more......Well I could maybe ask to win the lottery, but I think that might be pushing it.



Maybe I could ask for the same thing? Would be nice to have great roommates *and* a lot of money.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It is beautiful today - a good day for wearing the children out
> 
> Daughter is working in Somerset.
> 
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 235195
> 
> 
> And this is today
> View attachment 235196


The first picture would make an awesome painting. Love the contrasting colours.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> We are missing our regular early morning posters. @JoesMum how are our tweety birds doing? @Bambam1989 Has hubby come home yet?
> 
> My morning has started off better than yesterday ended. Besides the little baby that we found dead, I could not find my credit card yesterday, so had to cancel it. Thank goodness it hasn't been used, but it is inconvienent to replace it. Sigh.
> 
> TODAY is Jarrod's 13th Birthday. It is hard to believe that he is a teen already. Makes me feel old as my kids are getting so much older. BUT having said that I could not be a prouder Mom, even If I say so, I have good boys.
> 
> Anyway - I hope all have an awesome day......and I will not chat later again.


Hi Carol, good evening.
How was your day after the confused start ?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The weather update from Maryland - winds have calmed down, no trees down that I can see, we didn’t lose power, and the SUN is fully out. But, it’s back to temps in mid-30’s again with rain and S N O W showers predicted for the weekend. :-(



It just wouldn’t go away! It’s supposed to be April already!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It is beautiful today - a good day for wearing the children out
> 
> Daughter is working in Somerset.
> 
> This was yesterday
> View attachment 235195
> 
> 
> And this is today
> View attachment 235196


Crazy weather ! Good evening Linda.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Just signing in to say hello!



Hello back!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Just signing in to say hello!


Hello ! 
Hows your day, Yvonne ?


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I must have just missed your post last night[emoji20]


Good evening BamBam. I hope you are fine.
Do you have a new art project you are working on ?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Does anyone else out there in #CDR land use a FitBit to track distance, steps walked, heart beat, sleep hours, etc? I just started using one Saturday.... and have just put in my first marathon of miles walked... nice badge received.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> 
> 1st Marathon
> 5 April 2018



Way to go! The health app on the iPhone has been tracking my steps even though I never authorized it to do so. I’m using the app regularly now that I discovered that. If my phone keeps track, I might as well.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hahaha. Gotta wait at least another year. [emoji173]️


Do you stay with your family in Denmark or is there other scheduled ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I think a dog won`t eat that stuff.
> Good evening Lena. Hope you have had a nice day.



No. My daughter had a nice day. I only have a headache! 
 Good evening, Sabine! How are you?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, good evening.
> How was your day after the confused start ?


Hey there Sabine. It was good thank you. How has yours been?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Way to go! The health app on the iPhone has been tracking my steps even though I never authorized it to do so. I’m using the app regularly now that I discovered that. If my phone keeps track, I might as well.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Cats love to paw around tiny pieces.



“Accidentally” putting them into place, so that you, silly human, can finally forget about the puzzle and start paying attention to things that really matter. Like refilling the cats’ food dish.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> No. My daughter had a nice day. I only have a headache!
> Good evening, Sabine! How are you?


Oh, I am sorry to hear that you have headache. Do you often have headache when your daughter have had a good day ?
I am fine. No more work until next Monday !* Life is good.*
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Do you stay with your family in Denmark or is there other scheduled ?



Husband has a two-year fellowship. Then we’ll move on somewhere. Probably Canada. Almost certainly not back to Turkey.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I am sorry to hear that you have headache. Do you often have headache when your daughter have had a good day ?
> I am fine. No more work until next Monday !* Life is good.*
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !



Congratulations! You deserve a nice break. Have you figured out how to share your singing with us?

I often have a headache. Especially when daughter has a good day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Sounds like a lot of pain. Don’t put off the X-ray. Procrastinate later: You don’t have to act on it as soon as you get the results.
> (Of course, this is just a cunning scheme to encourage you to take the first step.  )


It would have worked better if you hadn't put in the last part.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> “Accidentally” putting them into place, so that you, silly human, can finally forget about the puzzle and start paying attention to things that really matter. Like refilling the cats’ food dish.


Yes ! Cats are always hungry. Look:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It would have worked better if you hadn't put in the last part.



Do you think Linda will see it — here in the dark?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hey there Sabine. It was good thank you. How has yours been?


It was okay. Nothing special. But now I have free time and that is special. Yaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes ! Cats are always hungry. Look:



Hope your cats don’t do that!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Maybe I could ask for the same thing? Would be nice to have great roommates *and* a lot of money.


That would be awesome.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Do you think Linda will see it — here in the dark?



See what? It’s dark in here!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Husband has a two-year fellowship. Then we’ll move on somewhere. Probably Canada. Almost certainly not back to Turkey.


When you move every two years you can see the whole world !!!! Amazing ! What do you think about moving to Canada ?
You would love to move back to Turkey, right ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hope your cats don’t do that!


They don`t dare ! I would throw them out of my bed. But they have always enough to eat. To my opinion.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> See what? It’s dark in here!



Nothing to see here


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> See what? It’s dark in here!


Wait, I have bound on a fresh polished yellyfish. I push it gently in your direction. Can you see the light coming ???


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! You deserve a nice break. Have you figured out how to share your singing with us?
> 
> I often have a headache. Especially when daughter has a good day.


Thank you. So you think I have deserved a nice break ? I think so too....
Sorry, I ate a clown at dinner and now the clown wants to get out or wants me doing silly things.
I have no idea yet how I can sing so loud that all my roomates will hear it, but I am working hard on the solution of this problem....


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> When you move every two years you can see the whole world !!!! Amazing ! What do you think about moving to Canada ?
> You would love to move back to Turkey, right ?



It’s a decision we had to make mainly for daughter’s future. The education system in Turkey is falling apart (or being taken apart) and I don’t like where the society is heading, even if I leave the political and economic situation aside. 
I had a house in Turkey and my friends and animals, and I loved that. It had been my home. But I’m 100% with the decision to leave. 
I don’t want to see the world anymore. I like my home and my routine. I might have been a cat in the past life. Or a tort.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wait, I have bound on a fresh polished yellyfish. I push it gently in your direction. Can you see the light coming ???



Noooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Noooooo!!!!!!


Open your eyes !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! You deserve a nice break. Have you figured out how to share your singing with us?
> 
> I often have a headache. Especially when daughter has a good day.


I find that Panado's work quite well. Although my husband reckons he keeps on taking them but I don't go away..[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

I’m slowly heading in my bed’s direction. Another play date tomorrow for daughter and probably another headache for me.  Not see you tomorrow, roommates.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> It’s a decision we had to make mainly for daughter’s future. The education system in Turkey is falling apart (or being taken apart) and I don’t like where the society is heading, even if I leave the political and economic situation aside.
> I had a house in Turkey and my friends and animals, and I loved that. It had been my home. But I’m 100% with the decision to leave.
> I don’t want to see the world anymore. I like my home and my routine. I might have been a cat in the past life. Or a tort.


I can understand well that you left Turkey for your daughters future. Where do you want to live when you have the choice ?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I find that Panado's work quite well. Although my husband reckons he keeps on taking them but I don't go away..[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



LOL. I had to read this twice. Must really just go to bed early today.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m slowly heading in my bed’s direction. Another play date tomorrow for daughter and probably another headache for me.  Not see you tomorrow, roommates.


Good night Lena. I hope you can sleep well and recover.
Hope to chat you not tomorrow again my friend.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I can understand well that you left Turkey for your daughters future. Where do you want to live when you have the choice ?



Somewhere where I wouldn’t feel like an outsider even years later. So, not anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good night Lena. I hope you can sleep well and recover.
> Hope to chat you not tomorrow again my friend.
> Gute Nacht.



Gute Nacht, meine Freundin! Gut Schlaf zu mir. (???)


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Somewhere where I wouldn’t feel like an outsider even years later. So, not anywhere in Europe.


Oh my dear. Why do you feel like an outsider in Europe ? Come to Germany. Come to me with your family and you will never feel like an outsider again. In Germany live so many people from different places on earth, I am sure you will find a home where your heart is lucky too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Gute Nacht, meine Freundin! Gut Schlaf zu mir. (???)


That is nice. Yes, I am proud to be your friend.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do you think Linda will see it — here in the dark?


Noooooo. Linda only reads half of posts.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It was okay. Nothing special. But now I have free time and that is special. Yaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


That is special. So happy for you. You deserve a break.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nothing to see here


I second that. @JoesMum - Linda don't forget to make your appointment for the X-Ray. (Oops I am gonna be like scooby doo with a bone.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji1] )


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wait, I have bound on a fresh polished yellyfish. I push it gently in your direction. Can you see the light coming ???


No no no. The yellyfish are not working tonight. They can work again tomorrow.[emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. So you think I have deserved a nice break ? I think so too....
> Sorry, I ate a clown at dinner and now the clown wants to get out or wants me doing silly things.
> I have no idea yet how I can sing so loud that all my roomates will hear it, but I am working hard on the solution of this problem....


Record yourself on your phone and then post it.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s a decision we had to make mainly for daughter’s future. The education system in Turkey is falling apart (or being taken apart) and I don’t like where the society is heading, even if I leave the political and economic situation aside.
> I had a house in Turkey and my friends and animals, and I loved that. It had been my home. But I’m 100% with the decision to leave.
> I don’t want to see the world anymore. I like my home and my routine. I might have been a cat in the past life. Or a tort.


Me too. I also like my routine lately. And really really don't like it when it gets changed anymore. I am becoming an old fuddy duddy. Wait I am a YOUNG fuddy duddy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Noooooo!!!!!!


SNAP!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m slowly heading in my bed’s direction. Another play date tomorrow for daughter and probably another headache for me.  Not see you tomorrow, roommates.


Night night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

It is my bedtime too. Good night all and sleep tight.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Noooooo. Linda only reads half of posts.[emoji6]



Linda tries to read all the posts 

But I too am turning in for the night... I need an early night

Sweet dreams all


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Good evening BamBam. I hope you are fine.
> Do you have a new art project you are working on ?


Nope, not unless you count watching my husband rip out a section of my living room wall...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> This review seems to suggest that you need to pair it with some sort of smartphone to get the results
> https://mygymproducts.com/lintelek-fitness-tracker-review/



I have mine working with my iPad - so yes, it does need to synchronize with the app to get the *full benefit. * That said, it does always read out current time, heart rate, number of steps taken that day, total mileage by day, and total calories burned. So these are all displayed without the app or syncing with a device. What the app does is display all of these day by day, mile by mile, shows your sleep periods (REM, light, etc), heart rate bpm over time.

I just checked, I have the FitBit Alta HR (heart rate), says it will sync wirelessly with iOS, Android, Windows, Mac & PC computers.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Noooooo. Linda only reads half of posts.[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am on the train to Sevenoaks where I can visit the minor injuries unit to get my shoulder seen to. 

It’s only 4 miles from home, but I decided I might not want (be able?) to drive after seeing them!

Sjoe Carol, have you made your appointment yet?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am on the train to Sevenoaks where I can visit the minor injuries unit to get my shoulder seen to.
> 
> It’s only 4 miles from home, but I decided I might not want (be able?) to drive after seeing them!
> 
> Sjoe Carol, have you made your appointment yet?



Good morning, Linda!
Nice use of the SA word  I'm glad you're going to get your shoulder checked and didn't absquatulate instead.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Had yoga this morning after a long break. Expecting some muscle ache later, if I did everything right. Also am trying to finish up some work before I get two or three kids for the day. Husband is away in the States for two weeks, so I decided I need another child around the house.


----------



## JoesMum

I’m back



It’s a rotator cuff injury. Next stop a referral on Monday lunchtime to decide if I need physio alone or an orthopaedic specialist.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope, not unless you count watching my husband rip out a section of my living room wall...


Well I hope he is going to put something back in that section.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am on the train to Sevenoaks where I can visit the minor injuries unit to get my shoulder seen to.
> 
> It’s only 4 miles from home, but I decided I might not want (be able?) to drive after seeing them!
> 
> Sjoe Carol, have you made your appointment yet?


A deal is a deal. I have sent him a message waiting for him to let me know when he has an opening.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Nice use of the SA word  I'm glad you're going to get your shoulder checked and didn't absquatulate instead.


Both of you are absolutely nailing those words. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am on the train to Sevenoaks where I can visit the minor injuries unit to get my shoulder seen to.
> 
> It’s only 4 miles from home, but I decided I might not want (be able?) to drive after seeing them!
> 
> Sjoe Carol, have you made your appointment yet?


Good Mornooning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Nice use of the SA word  I'm glad you're going to get your shoulder checked and didn't absquatulate instead.


Good Mornooning Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Had yoga this morning after a long break. Expecting some muscle ache later, if I did everything right. Also am trying to finish up some work before I get two or three kids for the day. Husband is away in the States for two weeks, so I decided I need another child around the house.


Brave Brave Lady.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> View attachment 235290
> 
> 
> It’s a rotator cuff injury. Next stop a referral on Monday lunchtime to decide if I need physio alone or an orthopaedic specialist.


Oh dear. In the meantime I take it that they have strapped it up (by the looks of it in the photo) so that you don't use it too much. I bet you that you are hoping for the physio option! The good thing is that at least you know what the issue is.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope, not unless you count watching my husband rip out a section of my living room wall...




Oh, you don’t need a Sulcata to do this for you!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> View attachment 235290
> 
> 
> It’s a rotator cuff injury. Next stop a referral on Monday lunchtime to decide if I need physio alone or an orthopaedic specialist.



Great job on taking the first step, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. In the meantime I take it that they have strapped it up (by the looks of it in the photo) so that you don't use it too much. I bet you that you are hoping for the physio option! The good thing is that at least you know what the issue is.



It’s more to remind me not to overuse it. It also means that when I’m walking my arm isn’t hanging free; the sling thing takes the weight of my arm away from the shoulder muscles.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you don’t need a Sulcata to do this for you!



Ohh, here’s an assistant,,


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> A deal is a deal. I have sent him a message waiting for him to let me know when he has an opening.


Oh Boy, now I have done it!!!!! My appointment is at 09.45am tomorrow. I normally love massages.... just not this one so much.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s more to remind me not to overuse it. It also means that when I’m walking my arm isn’t hanging free; the sling thing takes the weight of my arm away from the shoulder muscles.


That is good. Let us know if by this evening if you can actually feel if there is a slight difference after using it the whole day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Great job on taking the first step, Linda!


I know. I was secretly hoping that Linda would chicken out so I could chicken out.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ohh, here’s an assistant,,
> 
> View attachment 235291


Hmmmm. That assistant I believe just might go too far and possibly do it to the wrong wall? I don't think he would care which wall he worked on but Bambam might.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon all, going to try and get to DC Tidal Basin today since we are in peak bloom for the Cherry trees. Calling for rain, wind, possible snow on Saturday which quickly degrades the fragile flower petals. 

Here’s this morning’s pix from the local TV news crew



*Early Morning at the Tidal Basin, with the Thomas Jefferson Memorial in background 
*


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon all, going to try and get to DC Tidal Basin today since we are in peak bloom for the Cherry trees. Calling for rain, wind, possible snow on Saturday which quickly degrades the fragile flower petals.
> 
> Here’s this morning’s pix from the local TV news crew
> 
> View attachment 235292
> 
> *Early Morning at the Tidal Basin, with the Thomas Jefferson Memorial in background
> *


Love the way they focus on the petals and blur the rest slightly. Beautiful pic. Looking forward to more after you have taken some.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh Boy, now I have done it!!!!! My appointment is at 09.45am tomorrow. I normally love massages.... just not this one so much.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]



Ibuprofen at 09:15 and again at 13:15! Keep going with the ibuprofen if necessary. Good luck!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon all, going to try and get to DC Tidal Basin today since we are in peak bloom for the Cherry trees. Calling for rain, wind, possible snow on Saturday which quickly degrades the fragile flower petals.
> 
> Here’s this morning’s pix from the local TV news crew
> 
> View attachment 235292
> 
> *Early Morning at the Tidal Basin, with the Thomas Jefferson Memorial in background
> *



That’s lovely!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ibuprofen at 09:15 and again at 13:15! Keep going with the ibuprofen if necessary. Good luck!


Thanks Linda. Getting the ibuprofen tonight. Although I am already on strong pain meds Tramahexal so not sure if I can take the ibuprofen on top of that. Will ask the Chemist though.


----------



## CarolM

Well lunch time is over. Not chat later again.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Thanks Linda. Getting the ibuprofen tonight. Although I am already on strong pain meds Tramahexal so not sure if I can take the ibuprofen on top of that. Will ask the Chemist though.


I've taken these together. 

Tramadol and Ibuprofen

by Maria Bogdanova. May 20, 2012

Tramadol is a narcotic pain-killer that is used to relieve moderate to moderately severe pain. Tramadol is a potent drug that can engage in a number of drug interactions, some of which potentially dangerous. That is why you should always consult your physician when taking Tramadol and any other drugs, even if they are over-the-counter medicines, herbs or dietary supplements.

Ibuprofen (Advil, Nurofen, Motrin etc) is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug. It works by inhibiting the synthesis of certain substances in the affected organs that lead to inflammation and pain. Unlike Tramadol, it is not a centrally-acting medicine. Ibuprofen is used to treat mild to moderate pain and to reduce fever and inflammation. It is commonly prescribed for rheumatoid arthritis as it not only reduces pain, but also treats inflammation which results in reducing the swelling of joints.

In general, the combination Tramadol and Ibuprofen is a safe one. These drugs together potentiate each other’s pain-relieving effect without any significant side effects. Ibuprofen adds an anti-inflammatory effect to the strong pain-relieving effect of Tramadol which makes the combination especially useful when treating conditions accompanied with inflammation, such as rheumatoid arthritis and many of the diseases of the musculoskeletal system. When taken together, a lower dosage of Tramadol may be needed. The maximum dosage per day for Ibuprofen is 600 mg but when combined with Tramadol, a lower dosage is also recommended



Source: Tramadol and Ibuprofen - Drugsdb.com http://www.drugsdb.com/rx/tramadol/tramadol-ibuprofen/#ixzz5BtVpKCKk


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> View attachment 235290
> 
> 
> It’s a rotator cuff injury. Next stop a referral on Monday lunchtime to decide if I need physio alone or an orthopaedic specialist.



Oh, MY!!!![emoji33]

If it’s any help, my husband had rotator cuff surgery, did all his post op physiotherapy and exercises faithfully, and is 100% PAIN FREE and functional!
The surgery was about 10 years ago and he’s never had any problems!

Sending HUGS and wishes for a permanent pain-free solution![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello, all! Errands today.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Boy, now I have done it!!!!! My appointment is at 09.45am tomorrow. I normally love massages.... just not this one so much.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]



You’ve brought it upon yourself!   Well done, really.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I've taken these together.
> 
> Tramadol and Ibuprofen
> 
> by Maria Bogdanova. May 20, 2012
> 
> Tramadol is a narcotic pain-killer that is used to relieve moderate to moderately severe pain. Tramadol is a potent drug that can engage in a number of drug interactions, some of which potentially dangerous. That is why you should always consult your physician when taking Tramadol and any other drugs, even if they are over-the-counter medicines, herbs or dietary supplements.
> 
> Ibuprofen (Advil, Nurofen, Motrin etc) is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug. It works by inhibiting the synthesis of certain substances in the affected organs that lead to inflammation and pain. Unlike Tramadol, it is not a centrally-acting medicine. Ibuprofen is used to treat mild to moderate pain and to reduce fever and inflammation. It is commonly prescribed for rheumatoid arthritis as it not only reduces pain, but also treats inflammation which results in reducing the swelling of joints.
> 
> In general, the combination Tramadol and Ibuprofen is a safe one. These drugs together potentiate each other’s pain-relieving effect without any significant side effects. Ibuprofen adds an anti-inflammatory effect to the strong pain-relieving effect of Tramadol which makes the combination especially useful when treating conditions accompanied with inflammation, such as rheumatoid arthritis and many of the diseases of the musculoskeletal system. When taken together, a lower dosage of Tramadol may be needed. The maximum dosage per day for Ibuprofen is 600 mg but when combined with Tramadol, a lower dosage is also recommended
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Tramadol and Ibuprofen - Drugsdb.com http://www.drugsdb.com/rx/tramadol/tramadol-ibuprofen/#ixzz5BtVpKCKk



The Russian/Bulgarian name of the author threw me off!  Idk, maybe a professional habit. (Worked as a journalist once.)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, all! Errands today.



And she absquatulates again! Sjoe! (Just practicing new vocab)


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope, not unless you count watching my husband rip out a section of my living room wall...


Hmm. that`s the kind of art some men like, but why had he done this ???


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And she absquatulates again! Sjoe! (Just practicing new vocab)


Yvonne is mostly on the race track. There are so much more new threads on TFO she had to read and answer.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> View attachment 235290
> 
> 
> It’s a rotator cuff injury. Next stop a referral on Monday lunchtime to decide if I need physio alone or an orthopaedic specialist.


That looks not good .


----------



## DE42

Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning. 


This is the last picture I have of her. 
Any prayers for the family is appreciated. 

I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why. 

Love you all.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you don’t need a Sulcata to do this for you!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.



So sorry, Dan. Hugs.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Boy, now I have done it!!!!! My appointment is at 09.45am tomorrow. I normally love massages.... just not this one so much.[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


I love massages too. Should I go instead of you ? I would love to.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.


I am sorry to hear that. My deepest condolence, Dan.
Come back when you can. When you want to talk, we are here.
Love you too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thanks Linda. Getting the ibuprofen tonight. Although I am already on strong pain meds Tramahexal so not sure if I can take the ibuprofen on top of that. Will ask the Chemist though.


I really love the sore muscle after a good deep massage and need no pain meds.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Does anyone else out there in #CDR land use a FitBit to track distance, steps walked, heart beat, sleep hours, etc? I just started using one Saturday.... and have just put in my first marathon of miles walked... nice badge received.
> 
> View attachment 235240
> 
> 1st Marathon
> 5 April 2018



I do! I’m addicted to mine!!! 
I’m in a few challenges every week with my weight watchers friends and strangers! It keeps me moving!
If you want to do a challenge let me know.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.



Sorry to hear this. You know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.


I am so sorry to hear this. [emoji22] Thoughts, prayers and big electronic hugs for you and your family. 

Take care x


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well I hope he is going to put something back in that section.[emoji33]


Yes. But my living room is a disaster zone for now...


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm. That assistant I believe just might go too far and possibly do it to the wrong wall? I don't think he would care which wall he worked on but Bambam might.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji6]


One wall is bad enough, don't need holes in any of the others[emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Hmm. that`s the kind of art some men like, but why had he done this ???


We took out one window that's on the kitchen end of the wall and are going to build a pantry , the fridge will be moved to this wall also and so a plug and wire needed to be run there too. On the same wall but on the living room side, another window was taken out and that will become the area for the TV. We figured with a good section of the wall needing patched and wiring being redone that we would just replace the sheetrock completely.
The windows that were removed were in bad locations and there are quite a few windows elsewhere.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> One wall is bad enough, don't need holes in any of the others[emoji33]



Hear that, Clunker? You’ve been given a fair notice! [emoji85]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.


Sorry about your loss. She looks like a wonderful woman to have known.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.



So very sorry to hear this, Dan.[emoji22]
Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> We took out one window that's on the kitchen end of the wall and are going to build a pantry , the fridge will be moved to this wall also and so a plug and wire needed to be run there too. On the same wall but on the living room side, another window was taken out and that will become the area for the TV. We figured with a good section of the wall needing patched and wiring being redone that we would just replace the sheetrock completely.
> The windows that were removed were in bad locations and there are quite a few windows elsewhere.


That sounds like a lot of work to do before the two rooms get back to normal, but when you have finished the work it`ll will be fine to have a pantry kitchen.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Sorry about your loss. She looks like a wonderful woman to have known.


That`s what I thought by the look on the picture too. A warm hearted woman full of love for the family. It is the look on her face that told me so.


----------



## Momof4

Oh Dan!! I’m sorry for the loss of your beautiful mom!! Big big hug to you!!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've taken these together.
> 
> Tramadol and Ibuprofen
> 
> by Maria Bogdanova. May 20, 2012
> 
> Tramadol is a narcotic pain-killer that is used to relieve moderate to moderately severe pain. Tramadol is a potent drug that can engage in a number of drug interactions, some of which potentially dangerous. That is why you should always consult your physician when taking Tramadol and any other drugs, even if they are over-the-counter medicines, herbs or dietary supplements.
> 
> Ibuprofen (Advil, Nurofen, Motrin etc) is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug. It works by inhibiting the synthesis of certain substances in the affected organs that lead to inflammation and pain. Unlike Tramadol, it is not a centrally-acting medicine. Ibuprofen is used to treat mild to moderate pain and to reduce fever and inflammation. It is commonly prescribed for rheumatoid arthritis as it not only reduces pain, but also treats inflammation which results in reducing the swelling of joints.
> 
> In general, the combination Tramadol and Ibuprofen is a safe one. These drugs together potentiate each other’s pain-relieving effect without any significant side effects. Ibuprofen adds an anti-inflammatory effect to the strong pain-relieving effect of Tramadol which makes the combination especially useful when treating conditions accompanied with inflammation, such as rheumatoid arthritis and many of the diseases of the musculoskeletal system. When taken together, a lower dosage of Tramadol may be needed. The maximum dosage per day for Ibuprofen is 600 mg but when combined with Tramadol, a lower dosage is also recommended
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Tramadol and Ibuprofen - Drugsdb.com http://www.drugsdb.com/rx/tramadol/tramadol-ibuprofen/#ixzz5BtVpKCKk


Thank you Dan. Should have known that you would know this sort of info.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!![emoji33]
> 
> If it’s any help, my husband had rotator cuff surgery, did all his post op physiotherapy and exercises faithfully, and is 100% PAIN FREE and functional!
> The surgery was about 10 years ago and he’s never had any problems!
> 
> Sending HUGS and wishes for a permanent pain-free solution![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Always good to get stories from other people who have the same problem. Especially when theirs had been fixed.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, all! Errands today.


Enjoy your errands Yvonne. At least it isn't laundry day.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’ve brought it upon yourself!   Well done, really.


Whahaha. I know. I know. But a deal is a deal. And Linda kept to her part so I had to keep to mine. Besides at the end of the day I will be better for it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And she absquatulates again! Sjoe! (Just practicing new vocab)


Lol. You are getting good at it. I think it is time for Yvonne to give us an unusual word again.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.


Oh Shame Dan. That is sad news. Thinking of you and your family. Your Mamaw looks like she was a lovely Lady.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


That looks really cool.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. You are getting good at it. I think it is time for Yvonne to give us an unusual word again.



I second that! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love massages too. Should I go instead of you ? I would love to.


Yes yes. You go.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I really love the sore muscle after a good deep massage and need no pain meds.


Hmmmmm. You are one tough Lady.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I do! I’m addicted to mine!!!
> I’m in a few challenges every week with my weight watchers friends and strangers! It keeps me moving!
> If you want to do a challenge let me know.


Oooohhhh and the gauntlet has been thrown down!!!! Mark are you going to accept the challenge?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. But my living room is a disaster zone for now...


Sometimes you have to accept the chaos to get to the beauty at the end.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> One wall is bad enough, don't need holes in any of the others[emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> We took out one window that's on the kitchen end of the wall and are going to build a pantry , the fridge will be moved to this wall also and so a plug and wire needed to be run there too. On the same wall but on the living room side, another window was taken out and that will become the area for the TV. We figured with a good section of the wall needing patched and wiring being redone that we would just replace the sheetrock completely.
> The windows that were removed were in bad locations and there are quite a few windows elsewhere.


Sounds like quite the project.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hear that, Clunker? You’ve been given a fair notice! [emoji85]


Hee hee do you think Clunker will listen?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hee hee do you think Clunker will listen?


I don't plan on giving him the chance[emoji6] 
After this project is done, it will be Clunker's turn for renovations. YAY new tort enclosure!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't plan on giving him the chance[emoji6]
> After this project is done, it will be Clunker's turn for renovations. YAY new tort enclosure!


Ooohhhh. Exciting. You are planing to share with us right?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Ooohhhh. Exciting. You are planing to share with us right?


I plan to take progressive photos of the entire process. Unfortunately me and my husband haven't been able to compromise on the actual plans yet.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I plan to take progressive photos of the entire process. Unfortunately me and my husband haven't been able to compromise on the actual plans yet.


Do half of it your way and the other half his. You bith get what you want and Clunker gets an interesting enclosure.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Do half of it your way and the other half his. You bith get what you want and Clunker gets an interesting enclosure.[emoji23] [emoji23]


It's mostly an issue of me wanting it to look good and last a long time and him wanting it to be the equivalent of an armored tank![emoji57] 
It will be an enclosure like no other, that I'm sure...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all..

Just back from visiting the Washington DC Tidal Basin.... probably the perfect “peak bloom” date for this season since a nasty, cold storm is to blow through tomorrow with rain sleet and snow.

Here’s one collage of some of the moments..


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oooohhhh and the gauntlet has been thrown down!!!! Mark are you going to accept the challenge?



Just back from 6 mile walking at Washington DC’s famous Cherry Tree lined Tidal Basin, 12,775 steps.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's mostly an issue of me wanting it to look good and last a long time and him wanting it to be the equivalent of an armored tank![emoji57]
> It will be an enclosure like no other, that I'm sure...


Whahaha. Then good luck on the battle and may the best person win.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all..
> 
> Just back from visiting the Washington DC Tidal Basin.... probably the perfect “peak bloom” date for this season since a nasty, cold storm is to blow through tomorrow with rain sleet and snow.
> 
> Here’s one collage of some of the moments..
> 
> View attachment 235342


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Okay my bedtime. As tomorrow is going to be a busy one. So good night and sleep tight


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmmmm. You are one tough Lady.


I think so.
Though as a tort.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay my bedtime. As tomorrow is going to be a busy one. So good night and sleep tight


Sleep well busy Carol. Seems to me that you need a time for relax too.


----------



## Bee62

Good night roomies. Have a lovely night.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Yvonne G

Good night all! See you in the a.m.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all..
> 
> Just back from visiting the Washington DC Tidal Basin.... probably the perfect “peak bloom” date for this season since a nasty, cold storm is to blow through tomorrow with rain sleet and snow.
> 
> Here’s one collage of some of the moments..
> 
> View attachment 235342



Beautiful pictures!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think so.
> Though as a tort.


Good Morning Sabine.
Hope you have an awesome Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sleep well busy Carol. Seems to me that you need a time for relax too.


I think so too. So please tell the lottery man that I need to win big.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good night all! See you in the a.m.


See you soon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Good Morning Lena. 
Have a good Saturday.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena.
> Have a good Saturday.



Good morning, Carol! You too. Good luck at the massage appointment!


----------



## CarolM

All caught up already. Ibruprofen taken. Had a lemon poppyseed muffin. ( was yummy). I have my bottle of water. So all prepped for my appointment. Let Saturday begin.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning my lovely roommates. Hope you all have an awesome Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! You too. Good luck at the massage appointment!


Thanks Lena.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope your massage goes OK Carol. 

We are off to the in-laws for the day. 

I have decided not to wear the sling. It simply isn’t worth MotherInLaw going into meltdown and stressing that I am in need of an operation, amputation or worse. The less she knows the better. I can protect my shoulder secretively. 

MiL looks for things to worry about. On one visit recently JoesDad mentioned he hadn’t been to the gym because he hadn’t been feeling right. Next day we got a phone call because she’d decided he was seriously ill and had been awake all night worrying... he’d been starting a cold (not even man flu [emoji849])

Meanwhile, yesterday in the nest box was “fluff day”. Mrs Bluet-it spent the day bringing in soft materials like feathers and wool to line the nest


----------



## JoesMum

Another video





And the nest getting fluffy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Another video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the nest getting fluffy
> View attachment 235404


Things are happening. Waiting patiently [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope your massage goes OK Carol.
> 
> We are off to the in-laws for the day.
> 
> I have decided not to wear the sling. It simply isn’t worth MotherInLaw going into meltdown and stressing that I am in need of an operation, amputation or worse. The less she knows the better. I can protect my shoulder secretively.
> 
> MiL looks for things to worry about. On one visit recently JoesDad mentioned he hadn’t been to the gym because he hadn’t been feeling right. Next day we got a phone call because she’d decided he was seriously ill and had been awake all night worrying... he’d been starting a cold (not even man flu [emoji849])
> 
> Meanwhile, yesterday in the nest box was “fluff day”. Mrs Bluet-it spent the day bringing in soft materials like feathers and wool to line the nest


Oh dear. I would do the same. Good luck and be careful. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> All caught up already. Ibruprofen taken. Had a lemon poppyseed muffin. ( was yummy). I have my bottle of water. So all prepped for my appointment. Let Saturday begin.


The massage went well. He said I was very tight. Some of the areas he worked was àctually quite sore. He mentioned my neck was out. And that I think about a chiro at some point soon. Hopefully I am not too sore tomorrow. Will however carry doing the tabs and my water. ( although I am not a water person) chat later again.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The massage went well. He said I was very tight. Some of the areas he worked was àctually quite sore. He mentioned my neck was out. And that I think about a chiro at some point soon. Hopefully I am not too sore tomorrow. Will however carry doing the tabs and my water. ( although I am not a water person) chat later again.



Glad it went OK. My physio is also a qualified osteopath... and she uses both on me. 

I don’t know much about chiropractic, but it seems rougher; it might be worth looking at osteopathy?


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Glad it went OK. My physio is also a qualified osteopath... and she uses both on me.
> 
> I don’t know much about chiropractic, but it seems rougher; it might be worth looking at osteopathy?



If in doubt, ask Google [emoji849]


> The major difference between an Osteopath and a chiropractor is that while the chiropractor is primarily focused on the spine and joints (and the muscles too, to a point), an Osteopath is also concerned with the rest of the body. ... Osteopaths typically take a broader approach and may treat a larger area.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope your massage goes OK Carol.
> 
> We are off to the in-laws for the day.
> 
> I have decided not to wear the sling. It simply isn’t worth MotherInLaw going into meltdown and stressing that I am in need of an operation, amputation or worse. The less she knows the better. I can protect my shoulder secretively.
> 
> MiL looks for things to worry about. On one visit recently JoesDad mentioned he hadn’t been to the gym because he hadn’t been feeling right. Next day we got a phone call because she’d decided he was seriously ill and had been awake all night worrying... he’d been starting a cold (not even man flu [emoji849])
> 
> Meanwhile, yesterday in the nest box was “fluff day”. Mrs Bluet-it spent the day bringing in soft materials like feathers and wool to line the nest



I wonder what “or worse” means.  Better not know.  
Hope the birdies will get on with business soon. Such perfectionists!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Things are happening. Waiting patiently [emoji1] [emoji1]



I’m not! Waiting impatiently.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Beautiful.



Thanks here’s another collage....


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from 6 mile walking at Washington DC’s famous Cherry Tree lined Tidal Basin, 12,775 steps.



Oh, MY!!!! Sounds wonderful![emoji254][emoji2][emoji254]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Another video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the nest getting fluffy
> View attachment 235404



This is SO cool!!![emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter is out doing voluntary work with dormice today. They’re in torpor - sort of semi hibernation. The second one was curled up in an old bird’s nest.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is out doing voluntary work with dormice today. They’re in torpor - sort of semi hibernation. The second one was curled up in an old bird’s nest.
> View attachment 235415
> 
> View attachment 235414


This is cute ! An innocent little animal sleeping.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thanks..it’s hard to take a bad snapshot when the trees are blooming and surrounded by monuments.



Kristoff said:


> Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roomies.
Today is a beautiful sunny and warm spring day.
Here some impressions from outside with sheep, chicken and a cat. With a little bit luck the green ( leafs and blossoms ) which are rather few today will be out in one or two weeks.


----------



## Bee62

My sheep. She is high pregnant. I am waiting for the birth of lamb ( s ) every day.




some of my chicken enjoying the warmth and the sun




my black cat Barney too




my old house




Our street with only 5 houses amongst forest, fields and meadows.


----------



## Bee62

Fresh eggs from my chicken

These chicken:


----------



## Bee62

I wish you all a warm, nice and sunny Saturday. I am out to catch more sun....
Not see you again later.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is out doing voluntary work with dormice today. They’re in torpor - sort of semi hibernation. The second one was curled up in an old bird’s nest.
> View attachment 235415
> 
> View attachment 235414


Oh, SO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> My sheep. She is high pregnant. I am waiting for the birth of lamb ( s ) every day.
> 
> View attachment 235421
> 
> 
> some of my chicken enjoying the warmth and the sun
> 
> View attachment 235423
> 
> 
> my black cat Barney too
> 
> View attachment 235424
> 
> 
> my old house
> 
> View attachment 235425
> 
> 
> Our street with only 5 houses amongst forest, fields and meadows.
> 
> View attachment 235426


I hope your sheep has her lambs SOON- she surely must be uncomfortable! 
Your chickens are gorgeous! I love the feathers on their feet!!!!
Your cat is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!

It looks like a lovely neighborhood! Are your neighbors nice people?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 235427
> 
> Fresh eggs from my chicken
> 
> These chicken:
> 
> View attachment 235428



All your photos are lovely Sabine. It looks like a beautiful spring day. 

It’s been grey all day here, not cold, just no sunshine. Still, we had sunshine the last two days


----------



## Moozillion

Yesterday, when I took Jacques to the specialty vet, I brought Elsa too, for her first appointment and wellness check.

I was expecting lots of poop, so I put layers and layers of newspaper in a big plastic tub to take her there. I'm SO GLAD I did!!
She pooped on the way there, so the tech used that sample to check for parasites. (NO parasites!!! YAY!!!) She pooped again while we were waiting for the doctor, and I rolled up that paper and gave it to them to throw away eek: LAWDY, tortoise poop STINKS!!!! ). She pooped AGAIN as the doc was examining her; and the doc held her over the sink and ran warm water on her booty to stimulate her to finish pooping.  
The doc examined Elsa and thought she looked really healthy and good! She was especially complimentary about Elsa's CARAPACE and said it looked really great! I attribute that to what I have learned on this forum!!!! 
It was also interesting that the vet said they never see Hermann's tortoises! They see a lot of Russians, Greeks and Sulcatas but not Hermann's. When I told my hubby, he observed that those are the species sold most often in the pet stores!!! Makes sense! 

I was dreading the 45 minute drive home, expecting to smell tortoise poop the whole way, but Elsa must have emptied her gut pretty well, because there was no more poop!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday, when I took Jacques to the specialty vet, I brought Elsa too, for her first appointment and wellness check.
> 
> I was expecting lots of poop, so I put layers and layers of newspaper in a big plastic tub to take her there. I'm SO GLAD I did!!
> She pooped on the way there, so the tech used that sample to check for parasites. (NO parasites!!! YAY!!!) She pooped again while we were waiting for the doctor, and I rolled up that paper and gave it to them to throw away eek: LAWDY, tortoise poop STINKS!!!! ). She pooped AGAIN as the doc was examining her; and the doc held her over the sink and ran warm water on her booty to stimulate her to finish pooping.
> The doc examined Elsa and thought she looked really healthy and good! She was especially complimentary about Elsa's CARAPACE and said it looked really great! I attribute that to what I have learned on this forum!!!!
> It was also interesting that the vet said they never see Hermann's tortoises! They see a lot of Russians, Greeks and Sulcatas but not Hermann's. When I told my hubby, he observed that those are the species sold most often in the pet stores!!! Makes sense!
> 
> I was dreading the 45 minute drive home, expecting to smell tortoise poop the whole way, but Elsa must have emptied her gut pretty well, because there was no more poop!



Well done Bea 

I don’t mind the smell of tort poop. It always smells like horse manure to me... not a bad smell. There does seem to be a huge amount that comes out during car journeys though. Joe always obliged with copious volumes on the half hour drive to our vet!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Well done Bea
> 
> I don’t mind the smell of tort poop. It always smells like horse manure to me... not a bad smell. There does seem to be a huge amount that comes out during car journeys though. Joe always obliged with copious volumes on the half hour drive to our vet!


Having seen how much bigger Joe was than Elsa, I don't even want to  IMAGINE what that was like!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is out doing voluntary work with dormice today. They’re in torpor - sort of semi hibernation. The second one was curled up in an old bird’s nest.
> View attachment 235415
> 
> View attachment 235414



Sooo cute!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks..it’s hard to take a bad snapshot when the trees are blooming and surrounded by monuments.



Modesty  Not everyone can take the photos you did.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My sheep. She is high pregnant. I am waiting for the birth of lamb ( s ) every day.
> 
> View attachment 235421
> 
> 
> some of my chicken enjoying the warmth and the sun
> 
> View attachment 235423
> 
> 
> my black cat Barney too
> 
> View attachment 235424
> 
> 
> my old house
> 
> View attachment 235425
> 
> 
> Our street with only 5 houses amongst forest, fields and meadows.
> 
> View attachment 235426



Aw, we’ll have to visit you to cuddle the lamb!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 235427
> 
> Fresh eggs from my chicken
> 
> These chicken:
> 
> View attachment 235428



Yum!
And yum!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday, when I took Jacques to the specialty vet, I brought Elsa too, for her first appointment and wellness check.
> 
> I was expecting lots of poop, so I put layers and layers of newspaper in a big plastic tub to take her there. I'm SO GLAD I did!!
> She pooped on the way there, so the tech used that sample to check for parasites. (NO parasites!!! YAY!!!) She pooped again while we were waiting for the doctor, and I rolled up that paper and gave it to them to throw away eek: LAWDY, tortoise poop STINKS!!!! ). She pooped AGAIN as the doc was examining her; and the doc held her over the sink and ran warm water on her booty to stimulate her to finish pooping.
> The doc examined Elsa and thought she looked really healthy and good! She was especially complimentary about Elsa's CARAPACE and said it looked really great! I attribute that to what I have learned on this forum!!!!
> It was also interesting that the vet said they never see Hermann's tortoises! They see a lot of Russians, Greeks and Sulcatas but not Hermann's. When I told my hubby, he observed that those are the species sold most often in the pet stores!!! Makes sense!
> 
> I was dreading the 45 minute drive home, expecting to smell tortoise poop the whole way, but Elsa must have emptied her gut pretty well, because there was no more poop!



Well done, Elsa! There’s nothing we like more on the forum than a healthy poop!


----------



## Kristoff

Orthodox Easter tomorrow!
Here’s a traditional Easter cake to share with my roommies. 






(Alas, I didn’t make it and spent a pretty penny on it (more than I meant to  )


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Orthodox Easter tomorrow!
> Here’s a traditional Easter cake to share with my roommies.
> View attachment 235431
> 
> View attachment 235432
> 
> View attachment 235433
> 
> (Alas, I didn’t make it and spent a pretty penny on it (more than I meant to  )



It does look lovely though! Happy Easter


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Orthodox Easter tomorrow!
> Here’s a traditional Easter cake to share with my roommies.
> View attachment 235431
> 
> View attachment 235432
> 
> View attachment 235433
> 
> (Alas, I didn’t make it and spent a pretty penny on it (more than I meant to  )



That looks AMAZING!!!
What were the flavors?[emoji2]


----------



## Yvonne G

Glad the vet visit went ok, now let's hope another week in the hospital fixes whatever is ailing poor Jacques.

Good morning to you all. Well, most of you are already into the Good Afternoon section of the day. I'm still bumbling around trying to get out of learning how to use my new carpet shampooer. Hopefully I'll get 'er done today.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I think so too. So please tell the lottery man that I need to win big.


Me too! Me too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I used the carpet cleaning machine. I only did half the living room (the furniture was piled up on the other half). You should see the dirty water. Just one person, one dog and two cats living here, and that section of carpet was SO dirty!!!!! After the initial cleaning, I rinsed out the machine and put clean water into it and went back over the carpet. STILL DIRTY WATER COMING OUT!!!! But that's all the house work I have in me for the day. It will have to stay like it is. I bought a Hoover brand. What powerful suction this machine has. I think it was money well spent.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Glad it went OK. My physio is also a qualified osteopath... and she uses both on me.
> 
> I don’t know much about chiropractic, but it seems rougher; it might be worth looking at osteopathy?


Just read up on osteopathy. It does seem to be worth looking at.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If in doubt, ask Google [emoji849]


Thats what I read as well. It does sound quite good.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not! Waiting impatiently.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not! Waiting impatiently.


Didn't your Mommy ever tell you that good things come to those who wait?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks here’s another collage....
> 
> View attachment 235412
> View attachment 235413


Love it. Keep them coming.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> This is SO cool!!![emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2]


I also think it is really cool.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is out doing voluntary work with dormice today. They’re in torpor - sort of semi hibernation. The second one was curled up in an old bird’s nest.
> View attachment 235415
> 
> View attachment 235414


Aawwww. They are sooooooo cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My sheep. She is high pregnant. I am waiting for the birth of lamb ( s ) every day.
> 
> View attachment 235421
> 
> 
> some of my chicken enjoying the warmth and the sun
> 
> View attachment 235423
> 
> 
> my black cat Barney too
> 
> View attachment 235424
> 
> 
> my old house
> 
> View attachment 235425
> 
> 
> Our street with only 5 houses amongst forest, fields and meadows.
> 
> View attachment 235426


Looks like an awesome place to live. So much space. So more excitment in thw CDR. We going to have a lamb soon. Is Mary perhaps your second name?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 235427
> 
> Fresh eggs from my chicken
> 
> These chicken:
> 
> View attachment 235428


I have never seen brown eggs that dark a brown. Our chicken eggs are more of a light brown colour.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, SO CUTE!!!!!!


SNAP.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday, when I took Jacques to the specialty vet, I brought Elsa too, for her first appointment and wellness check.
> 
> I was expecting lots of poop, so I put layers and layers of newspaper in a big plastic tub to take her there. I'm SO GLAD I did!!
> She pooped on the way there, so the tech used that sample to check for parasites. (NO parasites!!! YAY!!!) She pooped again while we were waiting for the doctor, and I rolled up that paper and gave it to them to throw away eek: LAWDY, tortoise poop STINKS!!!! ). She pooped AGAIN as the doc was examining her; and the doc held her over the sink and ran warm water on her booty to stimulate her to finish pooping.
> The doc examined Elsa and thought she looked really healthy and good! She was especially complimentary about Elsa's CARAPACE and said it looked really great! I attribute that to what I have learned on this forum!!!!
> It was also interesting that the vet said they never see Hermann's tortoises! They see a lot of Russians, Greeks and Sulcatas but not Hermann's. When I told my hubby, he observed that those are the species sold most often in the pet stores!!! Makes sense!
> 
> I was dreading the 45 minute drive home, expecting to smell tortoise poop the whole way, but Elsa must have emptied her gut pretty well, because there was no more poop!


Have I missed a few posts. I didn't know you had a tortoise named Elsa? And well done Elsa on a clean bill of health.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sooo cute!


DOUBLE SNAP.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Modesty  Not everyone can take the photos you did.


I agree. They are good photos.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Orthodox Easter tomorrow!
> Here’s a traditional Easter cake to share with my roommies.
> View attachment 235431
> 
> View attachment 235432
> 
> View attachment 235433
> 
> (Alas, I didn’t make it and spent a pretty penny on it (more than I meant to  )


That looks really yummy. A very happy Easter for tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I used the carpet cleaning machine. I only did half the living room (the furniture was piled up on the other half). You should see the dirty water. Just one person, one dog and two cats living here, and that section of carpet was SO dirty!!!!! After the initial cleaning, I rinsed out the machine and put clean water into it and went back over the carpet. STILL DIRTY WATER COMING OUT!!!! But that's all the house work I have in me for the day. It will have to stay like it is. I bought a Hoover brand. What powerful suction this machine has. I think it was money well spent.


Well done on cleaning the carpet. So are you doing the other half tomorrow?


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I used the carpet cleaning machine. I only did half the living room (the furniture was piled up on the other half). You should see the dirty water. Just one person, one dog and two cats living here, and that section of carpet was SO dirty!!!!! After the initial cleaning, I rinsed out the machine and put clean water into it and went back over the carpet. STILL DIRTY WATER COMING OUT!!!! But that's all the house work I have in me for the day. It will have to stay like it is. I bought a Hoover brand. What powerful suction this machine has. I think it was money well spent.


WOW!! You have more energy than I do!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Have I missed a few posts. I didn't know you had a tortoise named Elsa? And well done Elsa on a clean bill of health.


Yes! I got my Hermann's Tortoise, Elsa Elizabeth, in November of 2012. She was just 4 inches long and has grown significantly! That was when I first got involved with this amazing forum!!!! 

Here are some photos of Elsa:


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I hope your sheep has her lambs SOON- she surely must be uncomfortable!
> Your chickens are gorgeous! I love the feathers on their feet!!!!
> Your cat is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!
> 
> It looks like a lovely neighborhood! Are your neighbors nice people?


Thank you Bea for your praise of my pets.
With the neighborhood it is different: There are nice and less nice people.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> All your photos are lovely Sabine. It looks like a beautiful spring day.
> 
> It’s been grey all day here, not cold, just no sunshine. Still, we had sunshine the last two days


Thank you Linda. Yes, it was a lovely spring day.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yes! I got my Hermann's Tortoise, Elsa Elizabeth, in November of 2012. She was just 4 inches long and has grown significantly! That was when I first got involved with this amazing forum!!!!
> 
> Here are some photos of Elsa:
> 
> View attachment 235477
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235478


Oh Wow. Elsa is beautiful. I always thought that Jacques was how you became involved with the TFO. Lol just shows you, you can learn something new everyday. Especially in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Bea for your praise of my pets.
> With the neighborhood it is different: There are nice and less nice people.


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] for the nice neighbours and [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji19] [emoji19] [emoji19] for the less nice neighbours.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday, when I took Jacques to the specialty vet, I brought Elsa too, for her first appointment and wellness check.
> 
> I was expecting lots of poop, so I put layers and layers of newspaper in a big plastic tub to take her there. I'm SO GLAD I did!!
> She pooped on the way there, so the tech used that sample to check for parasites. (NO parasites!!! YAY!!!) She pooped again while we were waiting for the doctor, and I rolled up that paper and gave it to them to throw away eek: LAWDY, tortoise poop STINKS!!!! ). She pooped AGAIN as the doc was examining her; and the doc held her over the sink and ran warm water on her booty to stimulate her to finish pooping.
> The doc examined Elsa and thought she looked really healthy and good! She was especially complimentary about Elsa's CARAPACE and said it looked really great! I attribute that to what I have learned on this forum!!!!
> It was also interesting that the vet said they never see Hermann's tortoises! They see a lot of Russians, Greeks and Sulcatas but not Hermann's. When I told my hubby, he observed that those are the species sold most often in the pet stores!!! Makes sense!
> 
> I was dreading the 45 minute drive home, expecting to smell tortoise poop the whole way, but Elsa must have emptied her gut pretty well, because there was no more poop!



Some people compare the smell of tortoise poop with the smell of horse poop, but I have had horses and I am sure tort poops smells much more and stronger than horse poop.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Aw, we’ll have to visit you to cuddle the lamb!


When all went well and sheep and lamb are healthy, why not ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Yes! I got my Hermann's Tortoise, Elsa Elizabeth, in November of 2012. She was just 4 inches long and has grown significantly! That was when I first got involved with this amazing forum!!!!
> 
> Here are some photos of Elsa:
> 
> View attachment 235477
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235478


Elsa is very good looking !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Orthodox Easter tomorrow!
> Here’s a traditional Easter cake to share with my roommies.
> View attachment 235431
> 
> View attachment 235432
> 
> View attachment 235433
> 
> (Alas, I didn’t make it and spent a pretty penny on it (more than I meant to  )


Hmmmm, looks yummy. Thanks for the cake.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Looks like an awesome place to live. So much space. So more excitment in thw CDR. We going to have a lamb soon. Is Mary perhaps your second name?


Thank you Carol. Yes, it is beautiful where I live when you like nature and much space and I do.
No, I only have one name: Bee ..... buuuuzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have never seen brown eggs that dark a brown. Our chicken eggs are more of a light brown colour.


These dark brown eggs are from special chicken called "Marans".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marans


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. Elsa is beautiful. I always thought that Jacques was how you became involved with the TFO. Lol just shows you, you can learn something new everyday. Especially in the CDR.


Thank you! I think she's beautiful too!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Some people compare the smell of tortoise poop with the smell of horse poop, but I have had horses and I am sure tort poops smells much more and stronger than horse poop.


I'm with you!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Elsa is very good looking !


Thank you, Bee!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well done on cleaning the carpet. So are you doing the other half tomorrow?



The other half has been covered with a very large area rug ever since it was brand new, so It doesn't need it. But the area rug sure does!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Yes! I got my Hermann's Tortoise, Elsa Elizabeth, in November of 2012. She was just 4 inches long and has grown significantly! That was when I first got involved with this amazing forum!!!!
> 
> Here are some photos of Elsa:
> 
> View attachment 235477
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235478


She's very pretty. You've done a great job with her.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Some people compare the smell of tortoise poop with the smell of horse poop, but I have had horses and I am sure tort poops smells much more and stronger than horse poop.


I've had horses and I've had cows. My torts poop smells alot more like cow poop. [emoji90]


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hi All! Hope all is well. I am slowing reading older posts. Beatrice I’m glad the vet visit went well! & Yvonne I recently bought a carpet cleaner too & yes! So much dirty water! It took me 2 days to clean my living room. Still havent done the bedroom. My dog has been hoarding little things under the bed so i need to clear that out also


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Bambam1989 said:


> I've had horses and I've had cows. My torts poop smells alot more like cow poop. [emoji90]



 only one of my torts have nasty smelling poop. My other one, and the one before him dont have stinky poop. & of course when the stinky one poops, she has no sham and sits in her glory [emoji24]


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> Orthodox Easter tomorrow!
> Here’s a traditional Easter cake to share with my roommies.
> View attachment 235431
> 
> View attachment 235432
> 
> View attachment 235433
> 
> (Alas, I didn’t make it and spent a pretty penny on it (more than I meant to  )



It looks gorgeous & yummy! I hope it was worth the money! Lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all..
> 
> Just back from visiting the Washington DC Tidal Basin.... probably the perfect “peak bloom” date for this season since a nasty, cold storm is to blow through tomorrow with rain sleet and snow.
> 
> Here’s one collage of some of the moments..
> 
> View attachment 235342



Beautiful! I havent seen the Cherry Blossom’s in years. My mom use to take us every year when i was younger, but it wasnt fun. I’ve been meaning to go again, but havent had the time either. Looks more beautiful than when i saw it years ago, though.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> I’m back
> View attachment 235290
> 
> 
> It’s a rotator cuff injury. Next stop a referral on Monday lunchtime to decide if I need physio alone or an orthopaedic specialist.



Ohh no  feel better!


----------



## JoesMum

@Linhdan Nguyen! Nice to not see you! How are you doing? It's so nice that roomies keep popping back


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. For whatever reason, TFO isn't letting me quote posts this morning (let's hope it wakes up soon  ) so I haven't responded to anyone by quote.

Lovely pics from lots of people Cherries, Chickens and then glamorous Elsa who is going to replace Tidgy as the CDR's poster girl if Adam keeps Tidgy away from here much longer!

We are off to London to watch Arsenal v Southampton play in the English Premier League today. Arsenal should win, but they haven't been particularly consistent of late so anything could happen.

Happily Luton Town won 3-0 yesterday. Less happily, it was against 9 men as their opponents had 2 players sent off for bad behaviour. I think the referee had a hard time keeping control.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. Yes, it is beautiful where I live when you like nature and much space and I do.
> No, I only have one name: Bee ..... buuuuzzzzzzzzzz


Aaawwww. I was going to say: Mary had a little lamb little lamb. But now I must say: Bee had a little lamb little lamb and its fleece was white as snow. And everywhere that Bee went it was sure to go.....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> These dark brown eggs are from special chicken called "Marans".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marans


Do they taste better than the other eggs?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The other half has been covered with a very large area rug ever since it was brand new, so It doesn't need it. But the area rug sure does!


Lol. So more work then. Well at least you will be putting your new machine to good use.


----------



## CarolM

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi All! Hope all is well. I am slowing reading older posts. Beatrice I’m glad the vet visit went well! & Yvonne I recently bought a carpet cleaner too & yes! So much dirty water! It took me 2 days to clean my living room. Still havent done the bedroom. My dog has been hoarding little things under the bed so i need to clear that out also


Hi there. And sounds like you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## CarolM

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> only one of my torts have nasty smelling poop. My other one, and the one before him dont have stinky poop. & of course when the stinky one poops, she has no sham and sits in her glory [emoji24]


Oh no. Maybe that is her saying I want my bath now please.!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Orthodox Easter tomorrow!
> Here’s a traditional Easter cake to share with my roommies.
> View attachment 235431
> 
> View attachment 235432
> 
> View attachment 235433
> 
> (Alas, I didn’t make it and spent a pretty penny on it (more than I meant to  )


Happy Happy Orthodox Easter Lena. I hope you and the family have an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. For whatever reason, TFO isn't letting me quote posts this morning (let's hope it wakes up soon  ) so I haven't responded to anyone by quote.
> 
> Lovely pics from lots of people Cherries, Chickens and then glamorous Elsa who is going to replace Tidgy as the CDR's poster girl if Adam keeps Tidgy away from here much longer!
> 
> We are off to London to watch Arsenal v Southampton play in the English Premier League today. Arsenal should win, but they haven't been particularly consistent of late so anything could happen.
> 
> Happily Luton Town won 3-0 yesterday. Less happily, it was against 9 men as their opponents had 2 players sent off for bad behaviour. I think the referee had a hard time keeping control.



Morning Linda.

I seem to have no problem. I hope Arsenal wins then. Although I don't follow football at all. 
Hmmm I think Tidgy will be upset with Adam if she looses her spot. Elsa however is stiff competition for Tidgy. 
Hope you enjoy the game and have a chilled Sunday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Morning Linda.
> 
> I seem to have no problem. I hope Arsenal wins then. Although I don't follow football at all.
> Hmmm I think Tidgy will be upset with Adam if she looses her spot. Elsa however is stiff competition for Tidgy.
> Hope you enjoy the game and have a chilled Sunday.



It seems to be working now. [emoji849]

Good mornooning Carol. How are your muscles after the massage?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Morning Linda.
> 
> I seem to have no problem. I hope Arsenal wins then. Although I don't follow football at all.
> Hmmm I think Tidgy will be upset with Adam if she looses her spot. Elsa however is stiff competition for Tidgy.
> Hope you enjoy the game and have a chilled Sunday.



It seems to be working now. [emoji849]

Good mornooning Carol. How are your muscles after the massage?


----------



## JoesMum

Even more fluff into the nest


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It seems to be working now. [emoji849]
> 
> Good mornooning Carol. How are your muscles after the massage?


Very sore. [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

It's working so well that it's posting twice.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Very sore. [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

It's working so well that it's posting twice.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Even more fluff into the nest
> View attachment 235495


They sure are thorough.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 235427
> 
> Fresh eggs from my chicken
> 
> These chicken:
> 
> View attachment 235428



Great looking EGGS! Perfect for Orthodox Easter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Orthodox Easter to all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Orthodox Easter to all!

View attachment 235507
View attachment 235508


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Didn't your Mommy ever tell you that good things come to those who wait?



I’ll answer that. Just wait for a bit.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Looks like an awesome place to live. So much space. So more excitment in thw CDR. We going to have a lamb soon. Is Mary perhaps your second name?



Lol


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi All! Hope all is well. I am slowing reading older posts. Beatrice I’m glad the vet visit went well! & Yvonne I recently bought a carpet cleaner too & yes! So much dirty water! It took me 2 days to clean my living room. Still havent done the bedroom. My dog has been hoarding little things under the bed so i need to clear that out also



Hi Linhdan! Nice to not-see you back! How are you doing? Care for some Easter cake?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It's working so well that it's posting twice.



Lol


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Very sore. [emoji22] [emoji22]



Hope you’ll feel like new when the soreness is gone.


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates!
We started the day with a tour of a nearby forest. I’ll share some postcards when I transfer them to the computer. It was a good walk. I’m quite ready to head back to bed though, and it’s not even 2 pm.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I've had horses and I've had cows. My torts poop smells alot more like cow poop. [emoji90]



I think cows and torts have a conspiration, look:


----------



## Bee62

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi All! Hope all is well. I am slowing reading older posts. Beatrice I’m glad the vet visit went well! & Yvonne I recently bought a carpet cleaner too & yes! So much dirty water! It took me 2 days to clean my living room. Still havent done the bedroom. My dog has been hoarding little things under the bed so i need to clear that out also





Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hi All! Hope all is well. I am slowing reading older posts. Beatrice I’m glad the vet visit went well! & Yvonne I recently bought a carpet cleaner too & yes! So much dirty water! It took me 2 days to clean my living room. Still havent done the bedroom. My dog has been hoarding little things under the bed so i need to clear that out also



Hello Linhdan. I haven`t seen you here for a very long time. I hope all is well with you and you are going to visit us more often. Glad to hear from you.
@Linhdan Nguyen


----------



## Bee62

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> only one of my torts have nasty smelling poop. My other one, and the one before him dont have stinky poop. & of course when the stinky one poops, she has no sham and sits in her glory [emoji24]


Torts have no problems to **** where and when they eat ..... urgghhhhh......


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. For whatever reason, TFO isn't letting me quote posts this morning (let's hope it wakes up soon  ) so I haven't responded to anyone by quote.
> 
> Lovely pics from lots of people Cherries, Chickens and then glamorous Elsa who is going to replace Tidgy as the CDR's poster girl if Adam keeps Tidgy away from here much longer!
> 
> We are off to London to watch Arsenal v Southampton play in the English Premier League today. Arsenal should win, but they haven't been particularly consistent of late so anything could happen.
> 
> Happily Luton Town won 3-0 yesterday. Less happily, it was against 9 men as their opponents had 2 players sent off for bad behaviour. I think the referee had a hard time keeping control.



I thought my I-Net is slow, but it seems to be the forum. Hopefully it don`t break down again.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaawwww. I was going to say: Mary had a little lamb little lamb. But now I must say: Bee had a little lamb little lamb and its fleece was white as snow. And everywhere that Bee went it was sure to go.....



I hope not.  Lambs are cute, but not in the house.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Do they taste better than the other eggs?


No, it is the same taste. But my own eggs taste much more better than the ones you can buy, because my chicken have acsess to greens and sun 24h / 365 days. And they get yummy cat food every other day.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Even more fluff into the nest
> View attachment 235495


Do you have cat hair ? These little birds love to make their nest comfortable with the hair of cats, dogs or horses. 
In spring when the mammals shed their hair little birds collect lost hair and take it for their nest.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Great looking EGGS! Perfect for Orthodox Easter.


You don`t have to color them....  They always remind me on chocolate eggs.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> She's very pretty. You've done a great job with her.



Thank you, Yvonne! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

*Friendship:*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> I thought my I-Net is slow, but it seems to be the forum. Hopefully it don`t break down again.



Yep, having similar issues here too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, everyone! Hope your week-end is going great. Haven't heard from Dan. Wonder if he's feeling ok.

Today is laundry day. I'm also going to vacuum and clean bathrooms. If I still have any energy after that, I'll start bringing plants out of the greenhouse. It looks like it's a beautiful, sunny day out there.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope your week-end is going great. Haven't heard from Dan. Wonder if he's feeling ok.
> 
> Today is laundry day. I'm also going to vacuum and clean bathrooms. If I still have any energy after that, I'll start bringing plants out of the greenhouse. It looks like it's a beautiful, sunny day out there.


Thanks. I'm ok. We got the funeral arrangements set up yesterday. Today is mainly just waiting for tomorrow. I bought a new black suit yesterday. The one I had does not fit now. 

Mom is being strong until this is over but I can see how it's took a part of her away. Mamaw was always a HUGE part of the family. She was a second mom to me. We lived next to each other all my life and I spent as much time with my grandparents as I did my mom and dad. 

It don't seem right for them to be gone now. I know that's the natural way of the world and that we have been waiting on it for a long time. Mamaw had been sick and going down hill for over a year. The last few months were hard. I'm glad she is not suffering now. But it's hard knowing that she is gone. Papaw died 5 years ago but at least I still had mamaw. I moved in with her for 6 moths after that just to help her. 

I dread what is going to come though. The splitting up of what she owned. The selling of properties that's been in the family for over a 100 years. The list connections with family that will happen. That's been started a long ago but now there is no one to pull people back together. 

I'll be ok. I check in form time to time. I just don't feel like I can talk about a lot of stuff right now. Love you all.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a hard thing to have to live through. I'm so sorry you lost MawMaw!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Do you have cat hair ? These little birds love to make their nest comfortable with the hair of cats, dogs or horses.
> In spring when the mammals shed their hair little birds collect lost hair and take it for their nest.



I actively discourage cats from my garden. The fluff that bird has is sheep’s wool thatI put out. Birds seem to like the fur of many animals. My friend’s long haired rabbit provides nesting fluff for her local birds


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm ok. We got the funeral arrangements set up yesterday. Today is mainly just waiting for tomorrow. I bought a new black suit yesterday. The one I had does not fit now.
> 
> Mom is being strong until this is over but I can see how it's took a part of her away. Mamaw was always a HUGE part of the family. She was a second mom to me. We lived next to each other all my life and I spent as much time with my grandparents as I did my mom and dad.
> 
> It don't seem right for them to be gone now. I know that's the natural way of the world and that we have been waiting on it for a long time. Mamaw had been sick and going down hill for over a year. The last few months were hard. I'm glad she is not suffering now. But it's hard knowing that she is gone. Papaw died 5 years ago but at least I still had mamaw. I moved in with her for 6 moths after that just to help her.
> 
> I dread what is going to come though. The splitting up of what she owned. The selling of properties that's been in the family for over a 100 years. The list connections with family that will happen. That's been started a long ago but now there is no one to pull people back together.
> 
> I'll be ok. I check in form time to time. I just don't feel like I can talk about a lot of stuff right now. Love you all.



It’s always an upheaval at times like this. And there’s always a huge amount to sort out. I hope it can be done as swiftly and amicably as possible. 

Our thoughts will be with you Dan and you know where we are when you need a hug, someone to listen or aa pair of woolly socks giggle  

Take care


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I hope not.  Lambs are cute, but not in the house.



What do you mean not in the house? Where are you planning to eat it??


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm ok. We got the funeral arrangements set up yesterday. Today is mainly just waiting for tomorrow. I bought a new black suit yesterday. The one I had does not fit now.
> 
> Mom is being strong until this is over but I can see how it's took a part of her away. Mamaw was always a HUGE part of the family. She was a second mom to me. We lived next to each other all my life and I spent as much time with my grandparents as I did my mom and dad.
> 
> It don't seem right for them to be gone now. I know that's the natural way of the world and that we have been waiting on it for a long time. Mamaw had been sick and going down hill for over a year. The last few months were hard. I'm glad she is not suffering now. But it's hard knowing that she is gone. Papaw died 5 years ago but at least I still had mamaw. I moved in with her for 6 moths after that just to help her.
> 
> I dread what is going to come though. The splitting up of what she owned. The selling of properties that's been in the family for over a 100 years. The list connections with family that will happen. That's been started a long ago but now there is no one to pull people back together.
> 
> I'll be ok. I check in form time to time. I just don't feel like I can talk about a lot of stuff right now. Love you all.



Thank you for sharing an update, Dan! Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What do you mean not in the house? Where are you planning to eat it??



I keep my lamb in the freezer... that’s in the (detached) garage [emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> *Friendship:*



OMG!!!! I LOOOOVE THESE PHOTOS!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm ok. We got the funeral arrangements set up yesterday. Today is mainly just waiting for tomorrow. I bought a new black suit yesterday. The one I had does not fit now.
> 
> Mom is being strong until this is over but I can see how it's took a part of her away. Mamaw was always a HUGE part of the family. She was a second mom to me. We lived next to each other all my life and I spent as much time with my grandparents as I did my mom and dad.
> 
> It don't seem right for them to be gone now. I know that's the natural way of the world and that we have been waiting on it for a long time. Mamaw had been sick and going down hill for over a year. The last few months were hard. I'm glad she is not suffering now. But it's hard knowing that she is gone. Papaw died 5 years ago but at least I still had mamaw. I moved in with her for 6 moths after that just to help her.
> 
> I dread what is going to come though. The splitting up of what she owned. The selling of properties that's been in the family for over a 100 years. The list connections with family that will happen. That's been started a long ago but now there is no one to pull people back together.
> 
> I'll be ok. I check in form time to time. I just don't feel like I can talk about a lot of stuff right now. Love you all.


We love you, too, Dan. 
Big electronic hugs.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I keep my lamb in the freezer... that’s in the (detached) garage [emoji23]



LOL. I’m waiting for Bee to come back and try to kick me for that. I think I’ll start playing hide-and-seek before she makes it here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll answer that. Just wait for a bit.


Whahaha. I did ask for that.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> I actively discourage cats from my garden. The fluff that bird has is sheep’s wool thatI put out. Birds seem to like the fur of many animals. My friend’s long haired rabbit provides nesting fluff for her local birds


The birds here use my great Pyrenees's fur. I have even seen them pulling loose tufts out of her back while she sprawls out in the sun. She seems to enjoy the free grooming!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you’ll feel like new when the soreness is gone.


I think I am going to find an osteopath here in Cape Town and see if they can help. And thank you. So do I [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> We started the day with a tour of a nearby forest. I’ll share some postcards when I transfer them to the computer. It was a good walk. I’m quite ready to head back to bed though, and it’s not even 2 pm.


Obviously was a good walk. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I hope not.  Lambs are cute, but not in the house.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, it is the same taste. But my own eggs taste much more better than the ones you can buy, because my chicken have acsess to greens and sun 24h / 365 days. And they get yummy cat food every other day.


Yes. And they are much healthier for you as well. You can always see the difference in the egg yolk of a free range egg compared to ones who are not free range. The free range egg yolk has a darker almost orange yolk. Whereas the other is more yellow.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Friendship:*


Aaawww cute.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm ok. We got the funeral arrangements set up yesterday. Today is mainly just waiting for tomorrow. I bought a new black suit yesterday. The one I had does not fit now.
> 
> Mom is being strong until this is over but I can see how it's took a part of her away. Mamaw was always a HUGE part of the family. She was a second mom to me. We lived next to each other all my life and I spent as much time with my grandparents as I did my mom and dad.
> 
> It don't seem right for them to be gone now. I know that's the natural way of the world and that we have been waiting on it for a long time. Mamaw had been sick and going down hill for over a year. The last few months were hard. I'm glad she is not suffering now. But it's hard knowing that she is gone. Papaw died 5 years ago but at least I still had mamaw. I moved in with her for 6 moths after that just to help her.
> 
> I dread what is going to come though. The splitting up of what she owned. The selling of properties that's been in the family for over a 100 years. The list connections with family that will happen. That's been started a long ago but now there is no one to pull people back together.
> 
> I'll be ok. I check in form time to time. I just don't feel like I can talk about a lot of stuff right now. Love you all.


I am really sorry that you are going through this. Just know that we are all here for you and if you need to talk we are here. A very big electronic hug. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What do you mean not in the house? Where are you planning to eat it??


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I keep my lamb in the freezer... that’s in the (detached) garage [emoji23]


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL. I’m waiting for Bee to come back and try to kick me for that. I think I’ll start playing hide-and-seek before she makes it here.


Whahaha. I think you better play Forest Gump instead and RUN.....


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The birds here use my great Pyrenees's fur. I have even seen them pulling loose tufts out of her back while she sprawls out in the sun. She seems to enjoy the free grooming!


Lol. You should take a pic one day.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> The birds here use my great Pyrenees's fur. I have even seen them pulling loose tufts out of her back while she sprawls out in the sun. She seems to enjoy the free grooming!



Oh, that’s hilarious! You need to try and snap some photos of that!!![emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Lol. You should take a pic one day.



SNAP!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. You should take a pic one day.


She hasn't started shedding her winter coat yet this year. She usually is already looking ragged at this time. The birds are starting to nest though..
Put out my hummingbird feeders yesterday after my husband saw one trying to figure out how to feed from my cars taillight..


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> She hasn't started shedding her winter coat yet this year. She usually is already looking ragged at this time. The birds are starting to nest though..
> Put out my hummingbird feeders yesterday after my husband saw one trying to figure out how to feed from my cars taillight..


I used to find hair from my horses' tails and manes in wild bird nests. Very interesting all the different kinds of stuff they use.


----------



## Momof4

Hi guys!
I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
Here are a few pics.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599



Oh, WOW!!!! [emoji33]
FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599


Aw geez! What a lucky duck!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599



Aw, very cool! Meanwhile, some of us are happy just to see a little sunshine!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599



Dan’s post is a little up. Trying to share the link. 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-5159#post-1597264


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> She hasn't started shedding her winter coat yet this year. She usually is already looking ragged at this time. The birds are starting to nest though..
> Put out my hummingbird feeders yesterday after my husband saw one trying to figure out how to feed from my cars taillight..



Ooh I would love to see photos of those. Hummingbirds are only seen in aviaries on this side of the Atlantic!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599



Officially extremely jealous!

And, having read other replies, so is everyone else


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I have been wading through paperwork. Boring but necessary. 

I am off for part 2 of trying to fix my shoulder shortly!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I have been wading through paperwork. Boring but necessary.
> 
> I am off for part 2 of trying to fix my shoulder shortly!



Well done, Linda! Proud of you.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning,all!
Beautiful day here. (But not as beautiful as Hawaii  )
A few of the promised postcards. 


The anemones are just peeking out after the prolonged winter. Soon they’ll be covering the forest floor like a carpet. 




The forest stands right by the fjord.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> What do you mean not in the house? Where are you planning to eat it??


I don`t plan to eat it, but in the little child rhyme the lamb follows Mary* everwhere she goes...*
When I should be Mary the lamb will follow me everywhere I go, even in the house.
Btw, why do you want to eat all my animals ? Is there not enough cake in Denmark ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm ok. We got the funeral arrangements set up yesterday. Today is mainly just waiting for tomorrow. I bought a new black suit yesterday. The one I had does not fit now.
> 
> Mom is being strong until this is over but I can see how it's took a part of her away. Mamaw was always a HUGE part of the family. She was a second mom to me. We lived next to each other all my life and I spent as much time with my grandparents as I did my mom and dad.
> 
> It don't seem right for them to be gone now. I know that's the natural way of the world and that we have been waiting on it for a long time. Mamaw had been sick and going down hill for over a year. The last few months were hard. I'm glad she is not suffering now. But it's hard knowing that she is gone. Papaw died 5 years ago but at least I still had mamaw. I moved in with her for 6 moths after that just to help her.
> 
> I dread what is going to come though. The splitting up of what she owned. The selling of properties that's been in the family for over a 100 years. The list connections with family that will happen. That's been started a long ago but now there is no one to pull people back together.
> 
> I'll be ok. I check in form time to time. I just don't feel like I can talk about a lot of stuff right now. Love you all.


Glad to hear that you are okay. It is never easy when a beloved family member died.
Come back when you feel ready to talk with us. We also can talk serious things. We are here for you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I don`t plan to eat it, but in the little child rhyme the lamb follows Mary* everwhere she goes...*
> When I should be Mary the lamb will follow me everywhere I go, even in the house.
> Btw, why do you want to eat all my animals ? Is there not enough cake in Denmark ?



Sorry.  Organic meat is the best. 
Do you still want me to visit?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> OMG!!!! I LOOOOVE THESE PHOTOS!!!!!!


Me too !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sorry.  Organic meat is the best.
> Do you still want me to visit?


Hi Lena, of course. There will be enough meat and cake to eat for you. As long as you don`t want to eat my torts or cats it is okay.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena, of course. There will be enough meat and cake to eat for you. As long as you don`t want to eat my torts or cats it is okay.



Torts and cats — never!!! I usually refrain from eating dogs too, unless they’re especially farmed for being eaten.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL. I’m waiting for Bee to come back and try to kick me for that. I think I’ll start playing hide-and-seek before she makes it here.


I only kick you when you want to eat my animals....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Torts and cats — never!!! I usually refrain from eating dogs too, unless they’re especially farmed for being eaten.


No pets should be eaten.
I know this is not right, Cows and pigs can be pets too and they don`t want to be eaten too....


----------



## Kristoff

Have to go pick up daughter from school. And take out the trash on the way. I threw away quite a few of her “creative” projects, and I don’t want her to see it. The last time I did it and got caught, she said, “You’re not my mom. My mom is fun and she cares about me, and she wouldn’t throw away my things.”


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The birds here use my great Pyrenees's fur. I have even seen them pulling loose tufts out of her back while she sprawls out in the sun. She seems to enjoy the free grooming!


Wow, your birds are very brave !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes. And they are much healthier for you as well. You can always see the difference in the egg yolk of a free range egg compared to ones who are not free range. The free range egg yolk has a darker almost orange yolk. Whereas the other is more yellow.


Yes, the yolk look different and the taste is different too. As long as I have the space and I am healthy enough I will keep my own chicken.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning,all!
> Beautiful day here. (But not as beautiful as Hawaii  )
> A few of the promised postcards.
> View attachment 235605
> 
> The anemones are just peeking out after the prolonged winter. Soon they’ll be covering the forest floor like a carpet.
> View attachment 235606
> 
> View attachment 235607
> 
> The forest stands right by the fjord.


Beautiful postcards. Can you please take a pic of the fjord once again when it is warmer and greener outside ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Have to go pick up daughter from school. And take out the trash on the way. I threw away quite a few of her “creative” projects, and I don’t want her to see it. The last time I did it and got caught, she said, “You’re not my mom. My mom is fun and she cares about me, and she wouldn’t throw away my things.”


Oh, harsh words from such a little thing.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I think you better play Forest Gump instead and RUN.....


You can`t escape in the CDR wherever you run, I will find you in one corner...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599




Wow! Hawaii..... looks and sounds wonderful! Enjoy....only reaching 40f here in Maryland today...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I have been wading through paperwork. Boring but necessary.
> 
> I am off for part 2 of trying to fix my shoulder shortly!



GOOD LUCK with the shoulder!
...and with the paperwork, too![emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning,all!
> Beautiful day here. (But not as beautiful as Hawaii  )
> A few of the promised postcards.
> View attachment 235605
> 
> The anemones are just peeking out after the prolonged winter. Soon they’ll be covering the forest floor like a carpet.
> View attachment 235606
> 
> View attachment 235607
> 
> The forest stands right by the fjord.



Lovely!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful postcards. Can you please take a pic of the fjord once again when it is warmer and greener outside ?



I will.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You can`t escape in the CDR wherever you run, I will find you in one corner...



Unless the Wool Spider (if she exists) gets to me first.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning,all!
> Beautiful day here. (But not as beautiful as Hawaii [emoji14] )
> A few of the promised postcards.
> View attachment 235605
> 
> The anemones are just peeking out after the prolonged winter. Soon they’ll be covering the forest floor like a carpet.
> View attachment 235606
> 
> View attachment 235607
> 
> The forest stands right by the fjord.


Beautiful photos!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. I jave been physio/osteo treated.

It bl**dy hurt  However, I have a lot more movement than I did. Now I must keep moving it so the muscles don't lock. And I have to go back on Wednesday.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. I jave been physio/osteo treated.
> 
> It bl**dy hurt  However, I have a lot more movement than I did. Now I must keep moving it so the muscles don't lock. And I have to go back on Wednesday.


Thankfully, I've never had this kind of problem. (knock on wood) Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Ooh I would love to see photos of those. Hummingbirds are only seen in aviaries on this side of the Atlantic!


It should be a nice day today, so I can probably manage a few later while I am weeding. We have two different types that show up here every year, although I think that only one type has showed up yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> It should be a nice day today, so I can probably manage a few later while I am weeding. We have two different types that show up here every year, although I think that only one type has showed up yet.



Still too cold here for Hummingbirds, we usually see them by May. I believe pretty much just one type visit our feeders, the Ruby Throated ones.... like mine drones, helps, and their great use of Vertical Takeoff and landings.



*Ruby Throated*​


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still too cold here for Hummingbirds, we usually see them by May. I believe pretty much just one type visit our feeders, the Ruby Throated ones.... like mine drones, helps, and their great use of Vertical Takeoff and landings.
> 
> View attachment 235613
> 
> *Ruby Throated*​


I saw my first ever woodpecker last week. He was hammering on the old utility pole that brings power to my property. By the time I ran in the house for the camera he was gone.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I saw my first ever woodpecker last week. He was hammering on the old utility pole that brings power to my property. By the time I ran in the house for the camera he was gone.



We great spotted woodecker like this quite regularly on our feeders. 



We have a metal plate around the entrance hole to our nestbox to stop the woodpeckers forcing entry and taking chocks to eat!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> She hasn't started shedding her winter coat yet this year. She usually is already looking ragged at this time. The birds are starting to nest though..
> Put out my hummingbird feeders yesterday after my husband saw one trying to figure out how to feed from my cars taillight..


Lol. Poor hummingbird. Wouldn't have gotten any joy from your taillight.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599


Aaaahhhh. So jealous. Looks like you guys are having awesome fun. Thanks gir sharing with us.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Officially extremely jealous!
> 
> And, having read other replies, so is everyone else


Lol - also said I was jealous.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I have been wading through paperwork. Boring but necessary.
> 
> I am off for part 2 of trying to fix my shoulder shortly!


Good Evening Linda.
So how did it go?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well done, Linda! Proud of you.


I second that.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning,all!
> Beautiful day here. (But not as beautiful as Hawaii [emoji14] )
> A few of the promised postcards.
> View attachment 235605
> 
> The anemones are just peeking out after the prolonged winter. Soon they’ll be covering the forest floor like a carpet.
> View attachment 235606
> 
> View attachment 235607
> 
> The forest stands right by the fjord.


BEAUTIFUL photos


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I don`t plan to eat it, but in the little child rhyme the lamb follows Mary* everwhere she goes...*
> When I should be Mary the lamb will follow me everywhere I go, even in the house.
> Btw, why do you want to eat all my animals ? Is there not enough cake in Denmark ?


Whaahaha tell them Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Torts and cats — never!!! I usually refrain from eating dogs too, unless they’re especially farmed for being eaten.


[emoji85] [emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Have to go pick up daughter from school. And take out the trash on the way. I threw away quite a few of her “creative” projects, and I don’t want her to see it. The last time I did it and got caught, she said, “You’re not my mom. My mom is fun and she cares about me, and she wouldn’t throw away my things.”


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Unless the Wool Spider (if she exists) gets to me first.


Nope. All you have to worry about then is your underwear.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. I jave been physio/osteo treated.
> 
> It bl**dy hurt  However, I have a lot more movement than I did. Now I must keep moving it so the muscles don't lock. And I have to go back on Wednesday.


Oh shame. But it seems that the pain was worth it, seen as how you have more movement. Good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I saw my first ever woodpecker last week. He was hammering on the old utility pole that brings power to my property. By the time I ran in the house for the camera he was gone.


Well lets hope he doesn't destroy the pole otherwise there goes your power.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We great spotted woodecker like this quite regularly on our feeders.
> View attachment 235625
> 
> 
> We have a metal plate around the entrance hole to our nestbox to stop the woodpeckers forcing entry and taking chocks to eat!


Clever idea.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We great spotted woodecker like this quite regularly on our feeders.
> View attachment 235625
> 
> 
> We have a metal plate around the entrance hole to our nestbox to stop the woodpeckers forcing entry and taking chocks to eat!


STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Evening all
Wasn't able to visit today as was busy with work. I have now caught up with all posts. But i need to now say goodnight. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. As tomorrow is going to be more of the same. Oh today i was so glad that I had my camera on the torts as during lunch i had a quick peek at my babies and the youngest was on its back in the water bowl. Thank goodness my son was still on holiday and could run and put it gently the right way up. I have now put stones in the bowl so it isn't as deep for the little one. I hope that nothing happens tomorrow and will probably be peeking often.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Unless the Wool Spider (if she exists) gets to me first.


Oh, I hope not !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thankfully, I've never had this kind of problem. (knock on wood) Hope you're better soon.


You are a though Lady. I hope you don`t have any other health problems. Your animals need you.


----------



## Bambam1989

It ended up being quite breezy today, and not a hummingbird in sight. I'll keep trying though[emoji16]


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

JoesMum said:


> @Linhdan Nguyen! Nice to not see you! How are you doing? It's so nice that roomies keep popping back



Hii! I’m doing okay. This last semester/year of school is so stressful & busy! The last few weeks i’ve been come home, eat a snack, and “napped” until the next morning. But i graduate in May!! And i took my last teacher certification test last week. I’ll know if I passed in 3 weeks. How have you been?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Kristoff said:


> Hi Linhdan! Nice to not-see you back! How are you doing? Care for some Easter cake?



Thanks! I wont be back for long though  should be looking at the curriculum but i’m just laying in bed. 
& yes PLEASE to the Easter Cake!!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Welp, gunna look at what i need to teach for the next few weeks. Hope everyone has a good night. 
Btw, i bought goats milk, i read it had many benefits (for humans & dogs) 
It tastes soooo wholesome (this is the only way i can describe it. Lol) its weird. 
Does anyone drink goats milk?


----------



## Dipa

Good morning


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope. All you have to worry about then is your underwear.



LOL!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Evening all
> Wasn't able to visit today as was busy with work. I have now caught up with all posts. But i need to now say goodnight. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. As tomorrow is going to be more of the same. Oh today i was so glad that I had my camera on the torts as during lunch i had a quick peek at my babies and the youngest was on its back in the water bowl. Thank goodness my son was still on holiday and could run and put it gently the right way up. I have now put stones in the bowl so it isn't as deep for the little one. I hope that nothing happens tomorrow and will probably be peeking often.



How lucky. 
A camera is indispensable to any conservationist, and by my standards that’s what you are now.


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hii! I’m doing okay. This last semester/year of school is so stressful & busy! The last few weeks i’ve been come home, eat a snack, and “napped” until the next morning. But i graduate in May!! And i took my last teacher certification test last week. I’ll know if I passed in 3 weeks. How have you been?



Yay! The end is in sight. You’re almost there!


----------



## Kristoff

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Welp, gunna look at what i need to teach for the next few weeks. Hope everyone has a good night.
> Btw, i bought goats milk, i read it had many benefits (for humans & dogs)
> It tastes soooo wholesome (this is the only way i can describe it. Lol) its weird.
> Does anyone drink goats milk?



I drank 1 liter a day of that when I was pregnant. Though that was from a supermarket so not exactly the same as fresh one.


----------



## Momof4

Aloha, CDR!
We haven’t had the best weather for Hawaii but it’s been fine. It’s cloudy but still 80 and humid. 
We drove to a ranch today for sunset horseback riding it it was cold, rainy and windy at 4000 ft elevation. So we rebooked for Wednesday. Here’s a couple pics we took.


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Hii! I’m doing okay. This last semester/year of school is so stressful & busy! The last few weeks i’ve been come home, eat a snack, and “napped” until the next morning. But i graduate in May!! And i took my last teacher certification test last week. I’ll know if I passed in 3 weeks. How have you been?



A bit sore in my left shoulder, but I am getting treatment so hopefully it will get better quickly. 

My son is also in the final “semester” (we call it a “term” in the UK) and graduates this summer too. I imagine that you are in the same state of stress as he is... and every other finals student in the world  It is worth it in the end, but the last few months seem as long as all your school years put together. 

Looking forward to graduation photos from both sides of the Atlantic  @JSWallace posted lovely proud parent ones last summer. How are you Jane?


----------



## JoesMum

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Welp, gunna look at what i need to teach for the next few weeks. Hope everyone has a good night.
> Btw, i bought goats milk, i read it had many benefits (for humans & dogs)
> It tastes soooo wholesome (this is the only way i can describe it. Lol) its weird.
> Does anyone drink goats milk?



No, but I adore goats milk cheeses!


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 235670



That is VERY good! I like it  Good morning Dipa


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. So I need to spend today following my physio/osteo’s orders and keep my shoulder moving. And the day will finish with a meeting. 

In between I need to visit the supermarket. 

It’s grey and dull outside. 

I think I’ve earned a coffee and a treat while I’m out... I shall go in search of cake to brighten my day


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Aloha, CDR!
> We haven’t had the best weather for Hawaii but it’s been fine. It’s cloudy but still 80 and humid.
> We drove to a ranch today for sunset horseback riding it it was cold, rainy and windy at 4000 ft elevation. So we rebooked for Wednesday. Here’s a couple pics we took.
> View attachment 235671
> 
> View attachment 235672
> 
> View attachment 235673



Hope you have better weather on Wednesday! Still looking lovely.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. So I need to spend today following my physio/osteo’s orders and keep my shoulder moving. And the day will finish with a meeting.
> 
> In between I need to visit the supermarket.
> 
> It’s grey and dull outside.
> 
> I think I’ve earned a coffee and a treat while I’m out... I shall go in search of cake to brighten my day



Good morning, Linda!
Hope you’re on the mend very soon! There was some cake across the room.


----------



## JoesMum

Hi Lena, I'll have some of that cake while I'm waiting to go out. I got a notification that two shrubs I have ordered for my garden are due for delivery between 12.30 and 14.30 so I will have to stay in a bit longer.

I have ordered a Flowering Currant and a Winter Honeysuckle

Once they are in the next plants to order will be English Lavenders and Joe's Sedum Spactabile 

I'm quite excited about this... even if I will have to get JoesDad to do the spade work


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I drank 1 liter a day of that when I was pregnant. Though that was from a supermarket so not exactly the same as fresh one.


Have you ever had a very, very close look if your daughter has no little, tiny horns ???? --- with so much goat milk ......
Uppss, I better run....


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 235670


Hello Dipa. How are you ? What is little Cookie doing ?
It is true what the sign said.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> It ended up being quite breezy today, and not a hummingbird in sight. I'll keep trying though[emoji16]


I hate the wind!


----------



## Yvonne G

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Welp, gunna look at what i need to teach for the next few weeks. Hope everyone has a good night.
> Btw, i bought goats milk, i read it had many benefits (for humans & dogs)
> It tastes soooo wholesome (this is the only way i can describe it. Lol) its weird.
> Does anyone drink goats milk?


No thank you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I drank 1 liter a day of that when I was pregnant. Though that was from a supermarket so not exactly the same as fresh one.



No to goats milk.... but in Kuwait and in Riyadh I was able to get some fresh, camels milk. Very very strong, different taste, alledly full of all kinds of good things..


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> No to goats milk.... but in Kuwait and in Riyadh I was able to get some fresh, camels milk. Very very strong, different taste, alledly full of all kinds of good things..


The only time I like any kind of milk is when I'm eating cake or cookies.


----------



## DE42

Hello everyone. I'm just dropping by to let you all know that all the funeral stuff is done. I'm ok.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. So I need to spend today following my physio/osteo’s orders and keep my shoulder moving. And the day will finish with a meeting.
> 
> In between I need to visit the supermarket.
> 
> It’s grey and dull outside.
> 
> I think I’ve earned a coffee and a treat while I’m out... I shall go in search of cake to brighten my day



What was your diagnosis? 
I just went to sports medicine last week and I have “frozen” shoulder. It can take up to 3 years to heal. I could do. Cortisone shot for pain if I chose too. I’m not ready for that. 
My dr said to keep using mine too.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm just dropping by to let you all know that all the funeral stuff is done. I'm ok.



So glad to hear!! 
I know it’s hard but I promise your heart will heal but your memories will be forever.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> What was your diagnosis?
> I just went to sports medicine last week and I have “frozen” shoulder. It can take up to 3 years to heal. I could do. Cortisone shot for pain if I chose too. I’m not ready for that.
> My dr said to keep using mine too.



Muscles with long names in tension basically. The shoulder isn’t frozen, but I have been told it will be if I don’t do as instructed. I have been threatened with cortisone too, but will do my best to avoid it!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm just dropping by to let you all know that all the funeral stuff is done. I'm ok.



So glad to hear. Look after yourself and pop in for more hugs anytime. 

Here’s today’s big electronic hug


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Muscles with long names in tension basically. The shoulder isn’t frozen, but I have been told it will be if I don’t do as instructed. I have been threatened with cortisone too, but will do my best to avoid it!


Cortisone shots are painful..
Apparently alot of us in the CDR have shoulder problems. I have a torn bicipital tendon sheath which allows the bicipital tendon to become herniated. To fix it completely I would need surgery. But when it becomes herniated I can get shot directly in it that helps it to go back down... Or something like that.. hard to remember all the terminology.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How lucky.
> A camera is indispensable to any conservationist, and by my standards that’s what you are now.


Lol. Thank you. I 'll take it. And after yesterday I am so happy I have the camera. Checked on them every single chance I got today. Even though it was only enough time to log in and then check it was all okay and then log off. The only problem I had was when the glass misted up, I couldn't see too well as the camera is on the outside of the enclosure. So I have to figure a way past that.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Aloha, CDR!
> We haven’t had the best weather for Hawaii but it’s been fine. It’s cloudy but still 80 and humid.
> We drove to a ranch today for sunset horseback riding it it was cold, rainy and windy at 4000 ft elevation. So we rebooked for Wednesday. Here’s a couple pics we took.
> View attachment 235671
> 
> View attachment 235672
> 
> View attachment 235673


Oh wow. My kind of picture. Pity that it wasn't such nice weather for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. So I need to spend today following my physio/osteo’s orders and keep my shoulder moving. And the day will finish with a meeting.
> 
> In between I need to visit the supermarket.
> 
> It’s grey and dull outside.
> 
> I think I’ve earned a coffee and a treat while I’m out... I shall go in search of cake to brighten my day


Hope the 'moving' went well, and that found some yummy cake.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lena, I'll have some of that cake while I'm waiting to go out. I got a notification that two shrubs I have ordered for my garden are due for delivery between 12.30 and 14.30 so I will have to stay in a bit longer.
> 
> I have ordered a Flowering Currant and a Winter Honeysuckle
> 
> Once they are in the next plants to order will be English Lavenders and Joe's Sedum Spactabile
> 
> I'm quite excited about this... even if I will have to get JoesDad to do the spade work


That should be the best part, the fact that you will get to enjoy your plants and you didn't have to do the spade work.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have you ever had a very, very close look if your daughter has no little, tiny horns ???? --- with so much goat milk ......
> Uppss, I better run....


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm just dropping by to let you all know that all the funeral stuff is done. I'm ok.


Glad to see you are okay Dan. My thoughts and prayers are with you for tomorrow. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> What was your diagnosis?
> I just went to sports medicine last week and I have “frozen” shoulder. It can take up to 3 years to heal. I could do. Cortisone shot for pain if I chose too. I’m not ready for that.
> My dr said to keep using mine too.


Oh dear. That doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Cortisone shots are painful..
> Apparently alot of us in the CDR have shoulder problems. I have a torn bicipital tendon sheath which allows the bicipital tendon to become herniated. To fix it completely I would need surgery. But when it becomes herniated I can get shot directly in it that helps it to go back down... Or something like that.. hard to remember all the terminology.
> View attachment 235686


Ouch.


----------



## CarolM

Well thats me all caught up again. I am however exhausted. I brought home some work but I think I will rather go to bed early and just do it tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all and sweet dreams. Hopefully I get to not chat tomorrow. BTW only 96721 posts to go until we reach the 200k mark.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> The only time I like any kind of milk is when I'm eating cake or cookies.


I love milk. I am drinking one litre a day. Cow milk of course. My fridge is never without milk. that would be a nightmare for me...
or a milkmare.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night all and sweet dreams. Hopefully I get to not chat tomorrow. BTW only 96721 posts to go until we reach the 200k mark.


Good night Carol. It`s an early night.
Hmm, maybe we reach the 200.000 mark before Adam is back ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm just dropping by to let you all know that all the funeral stuff is done. I'm ok.


I am glad that you are okay. Thanks for posting.
A furneral is the end of a longer or shorter way of someones life and for the ones that are left behind an ending.
But when your momom has a place in your heart she will never die. Her memory will live on forever.
My mom died in 2012. I often think of her and I am often laughin `cause it is a situation she would have laughed too. So we laugh together.
Moms never die. They live on in our memories. Forever.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Cortisone shots are painful..
> Apparently alot of us in the CDR have shoulder problems. I have a torn bicipital tendon sheath which allows the bicipital tendon to become herniated. To fix it completely I would need surgery. But when it becomes herniated I can get shot directly in it that helps it to go back down... Or something like that.. hard to remember all the terminology.
> View attachment 235686


Glad I am having no shoulder problems.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Have you ever had a very, very close look if your daughter has no little, tiny horns ???? --- with so much goat milk ......
> Uppss, I better run....



Yesh, we keep chasing each other around the CDR. If I find you, I’ll hit you with my shoe. 
Yes, I’ve checked. She doesn’t have horns. But she likes to jump quite a lot.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I hate the wind!



I wanted to comment, but I’ll pass.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yesh, we keep chasing each other around the CDR. If I find you, I’ll hit you with my shoe.
> Yes, I’ve checked. She doesn’t have horns. But she likes to jump quite a lot.


Ah, a little goat without horns. They really exist. Look


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> No to goats milk.... but in Kuwait and in Riyadh I was able to get some fresh, camels milk. Very very strong, different taste, alledly full of all kinds of good things..



There’s horse milk in Central Asia. Can’t drink that, and I’m pretty much omnivorous.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> There’s horse milk in Central Asia. Can’t drink that, and I’m pretty much omnivorous.


Does horse milk taste so bad ??


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good night all and sweet dreams. Hopefully I get to not chat tomorrow. BTW only 96721 posts to go until we reach the 200k mark.



Good night, Carol!
 Hope Adam makes it back in time!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I love milk. I am drinking one litre a day. Cow milk of course. My fridge is never without milk. that would be a nightmare for me...
> or a milkmare.



No, no, no. Mares have awful milk. 
So, one liter a day, is it? Moooosic to my ears!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good night Carol. It`s an early night.
> Hmm, maybe we reach the 200.000 mark before Adam is back ?



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ah, a little goat without horns. They really exist. Look



Not one of yours, I presume? I’d totally have a goat if I had large property.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Does horse milk taste so bad ??



Yes, *that* bad!


----------



## Kristoff

I’ve also caught up, and as I can’t see Sabine to hit her with my shoe, I’ll just sulk and go to bed. I’ll still keep the shoe by my pillow just in case  Not see you all tomorrow. [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I wanted to comment, but I’ll pass.



Pass wind?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Pass wind?



Shh!


----------



## JoesMum

I’m home from my meeting. And I’m shattered. Goodnight from me too. Not see you all tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Shh!



The quiet ones are smelliest


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Shh!


Y'all make me giggle!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The quiet ones are smelliest



I hear you. 

Good night. And really good night to me—now.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> No, no, no. Mares have awful milk.
> So, one liter a day, is it? Moooosic to my ears!


Muuuusiuc to yor ears ? So you`re a milk junkie too ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes, *that* bad!


Okay ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Not one of yours, I presume? I’d totally have a goat if I had large property.


You would have a zoo with a large property !
No, not my goat, but I love the pygmy goats. They are really nasty, naughty little things. Always doing silly things.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’ve also caught up, and as I can’t see Sabine to hit her with my shoe, I’ll just sulk and go to bed. I’ll still keep the shoe by my pillow just in case  Not see you all tomorrow. [emoji173]️


Booooooooooooooooooooooooo, I will find you in the dark when you want to hit me ! Boooooooooooooooooooooo !
I will give a a fat, sticky wet kiss on your cheek ! 
You will think you are kissed by an elk....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m home from my meeting. And I’m shattered. Goodnight from me too. Not see you all tomorrow


Good night Linda. Not to see you tomorrow too.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Y'all make me giggle!



That’s the general idea


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I hear you.
> 
> Good night. And really good night to me—now.



And really goodnight from me too


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Aloha, CDR!
> We haven’t had the best weather for Hawaii but it’s been fine. It’s cloudy but still 80 and humid.
> We drove to a ranch today for sunset horseback riding it it was cold, rainy and windy at 4000 ft elevation. So we rebooked for Wednesday. Here’s a couple pics we took.
> View attachment 235671
> 
> View attachment 235672
> 
> View attachment 235673


Hi Kathy, thank you for the pics. If you don`t have said you are on Hawaii I would say you are still in America. It is my fault only to think of palm trees and beach when I hear Hawaii but there is so much more.
The horses and their equipment looks good. I would love to ride with you. In my thoughts I am there. Have fun and enjoy your trip and ride. Love to you and your family.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I wanted to comment, but I’ll pass.



I saw that!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> No, no, no. Mares have awful milk.
> So, one liter a day, is it? Moooosic to my ears!



I saw that, too!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I love milk. I am drinking one litre a day. Cow milk of course. My fridge is never without milk. that would be a nightmare for me...
> or a milkmare.


Well, I DO use a lot of milk, I just don't drink it much. I make country gravy with milk, tapioca pudding, mashed potatoes, a tad for the cats, etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Not one of yours, I presume? I’d totally have a goat if I had large property.


Many years ago I had a couple of pigmy kids. They were just the cutest, most fun things to watch. . . very acrobatic. They would jump up onto the large dog house, leap off, play jump-over-the-goat, etc. So much fun and a whole lot of personality.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The quiet ones are smelliest


We always used to blame it on the dog.


----------



## DE42

Well I got food poisoning today  

#myluck


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Ah, a little goat without horns. They really exist. Look



There are goats running all over the Big Island of Hawaii!! I thin they keep the weeds down.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hi Kathy, thank you for the pics. If you don`t have said you are on Hawaii I would say you are still in America. It is my fault only to think of palm trees and beach when I hear Hawaii but there is so much more.
> The horses and their equipment looks good. I would love to ride with you. In my thoughts I am there. Have fun and enjoy your trip and ride. Love to you and your family.



The Big Island is different. It has black lava from the volcano so not to many white sand beaches here. We woke up to high winds but it did clear out most of the clouds. 
This Island has many climates like desert, wet jungles, and high altitude where they actually get snow and ski!


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Well I got food poisoning today
> 
> #myluck


Aw geeze! What did you eat?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geeze! What did you eat?


I believe it was the deviled eggs. We had a dinner provided by the church after the service and I believe the deviled eggs may had been a bit tainted. I just eat one but that's the only thing I can think of that would have done it.


----------



## DE42

Good news. I got my vacation flights and rental done. So on the 21st of next month all I have to do is pack and fly out.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Good news. I got my vacation flights and rental done. So on the 21st of next month all I have to do is pack and fly out.


I missed it. Where are you going?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Muuuusiuc to yor ears ? So you`re a milk junkie too ?



Yes, I am. Though I have to fight daughter sometimes over who gets the most of our milk supply.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooo, I will find you in the dark when you want to hit me ! Boooooooooooooooooooooo !
> I will give a a fat, sticky wet kiss on your cheek !
> You will think you are kissed by an elk....



 Glad I didn’t see this before going to bed. Would have given me nightmares! 
Peace?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Kathy, thank you for the pics. If you don`t have said you are on Hawaii I would say you are still in America. It is my fault only to think of palm trees and beach when I hear Hawaii but there is so much more.
> The horses and their equipment looks good. I would love to ride with you. In my thoughts I am there. Have fun and enjoy your trip and ride. Love to you and your family.



I agree. I could have bet it’s Montana or something. So it’s not all hula dancing around the palm trees?  [emoji85] @Momof4


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well I got food poisoning today
> 
> #myluck



Oh no. Feel better soon. Do you know what caused it?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The Big Island is different. It has black lava from the volcano so not to many white sand beaches here. We woke up to high winds but it did clear out most of the clouds.
> This Island has many climates like desert, wet jungles, and high altitude where they actually get snow and ski!
> 
> View attachment 235712
> 
> View attachment 235713
> 
> View attachment 235714



Wow. Answers my question too.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I believe it was the deviled eggs. We had a dinner provided by the church after the service and I believe the deviled eggs may had been a bit tainted. I just eat one but that's the only thing I can think of that would have done it.



Lesson: don’t eat deviled eggs at a church!
Sorry, couldn’t help it.  
Really hope you get better soon. xxx


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Good news. I got my vacation flights and rental done. So on the 21st of next month all I have to do is pack and fly out.



Did you mention where you’re going? I remember something in connection with Kathy’s Hawaii, but... May 21 is almost summer. In some places anyway.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Well I got food poisoning today
> 
> #myluck



 I hope you recover quickly Dan


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> The Big Island is different. It has black lava from the volcano so not to many white sand beaches here. We woke up to high winds but it did clear out most of the clouds.
> This Island has many climates like desert, wet jungles, and high altitude where they actually get snow and ski!
> 
> View attachment 235712
> 
> View attachment 235713
> 
> View attachment 235714



It’s lovely to see somewhere completely new to me. Thank you


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Good news. I got my vacation flights and rental done. So on the 21st of next month all I have to do is pack and fly out.



Yay! Something to look forward to! There’s nothing like the thought of a holiday to pick you up. 

Where are you going?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have another session with the physio/osteo at lunchtime. I am a lot better than I was when I saw her last.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have another session with the physio/osteo at lunchtime. I am a lot better than I was when I saw her last.



Yay! Result!!!
Good morning, Linda.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
House cleaning here.  While I am at it, I might as well clean the CDR Common Room, so that the roommates that side of the Atlantic, plus Sabine, wake up to a sparkling clean place. (Too bad we won’t be able to see how clean it is...)


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> I missed it. Where are you going?


Well I was thinking about Charleston SC but I ended up booking in Clearwater FL.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night Carol. It`s an early night.
> Hmm, maybe we reach the 200.000 mark before Adam is back ?


Well I thought that was the plan.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am glad that you are okay. Thanks for posting.
> A furneral is the end of a longer or shorter way of someones life and for the ones that are left behind an ending.
> But when your momom has a place in your heart she will never die. Her memory will live on forever.
> My mom died in 2012. I often think of her and I am often laughin `cause it is a situation she would have laughed too. So we laugh together.
> Moms never die. They live on in our memories. Forever.


Very nicely said Sabine and very true.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yesh, we keep chasing each other around the CDR. If I find you, I’ll hit you with my shoe. [emoji14]
> Yes, I’ve checked. She doesn’t have horns. But she likes to jump quite a lot.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol!
> Hope Adam makes it back in time!


Well the plan is to lure him back into the CDR. So hopefully we get to the 200k quite quickly and he will be lured back in time to enjoy the celebration of the 200k mark.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ve also caught up, and as I can’t see Sabine to hit her with my shoe, I’ll just sulk and go to bed. I’ll still keep the shoe by my pillow just in case  Not see you all tomorrow. [emoji173]️


You are so funny. So did Sabine sneak up on you at all while you were sleeping? And did you wake up with different underwear on by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Pass wind?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> We always used to blame it on the dog.


Poor dog !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well I got food poisoning today
> 
> #myluck


What do you got ??? Poisened food ????


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You would have a zoo with a large property !
> No, not my goat, but I love the pygmy goats. They are really nasty, naughty little things. Always doing silly things.


My brother had one if those on his farm. He called it Dirty Harry because it was a rather h.....ny goat. And nothing was safe.[emoji23] He does not have it anymore.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I got food poisoning today
> 
> #myluck


Oh no. I Hope you don't feel too bad. Sending you get better thoughts and vibes.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The Big Island is different. It has black lava from the volcano so not to many white sand beaches here. We woke up to high winds but it did clear out most of the clouds.
> This Island has many climates like desert, wet jungles, and high altitude where they actually get snow and ski!
> 
> View attachment 235712
> 
> View attachment 235713
> 
> View attachment 235714


Loving the photos.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I believe it was the deviled eggs. We had a dinner provided by the church after the service and I believe the deviled eggs may had been a bit tainted. I just eat one but that's the only thing I can think of that would have done it.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good news. I got my vacation flights and rental done. So on the 21st of next month all I have to do is pack and fly out.


Yayyyy. You need a vacation.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lesson: don’t eat deviled eggs at a church!
> Sorry, couldn’t help it.
> Really hope you get better soon. xxx


You gave in to the temptation. I didn't. Hee hee hee


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have another session with the physio/osteo at lunchtime. I am a lot better than I was when I saw her last.


That is very good news.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Just caught up in time. My lunch time is over and it is back to the grindstone for me.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good news. I got my vacation flights and rental done. So on the 21st of next month all I have to do is pack and fly out.


And where do you fly to ????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You are so funny. So did Sabine sneak up on you at all while you were sleeping? And did you wake up with different underwear on by any chance?


It was Lena who wants to hit me with her shoe. I am completely innocent !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes, I am. Though I have to fight daughter sometimes over who gets the most of our milk supply.


You need a cow ! Me too.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> What do you got ??? Poisened food ????


I'm doing some better today. Still light headed and dizzy though. Just spoiled eggs I think.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.... yet another day with below normal temperatures here in Maryland. Seems to be our new norm. That said,,,warm gulf of Florida temps are pushing north...and we should be in the 80’s by Friday and Saturday....

I do know one thing... the DANDELIONS are up and in bloom... time for picking for snacks our Sully.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> And where do you fly to ????


Saint Petersburg FL


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well the plan is to lure him back into the CDR. So hopefully we get to the 200k quite quickly and he will be lured back in time to enjoy the celebration of the 200k mark.[emoji6]


He is lurking time to time in the CDR ! I saw it ! The last time it was on the 2. of April he was lurking in. TFO knows all !
Btw Carol, our Easter greetings "landed" in the spam file on Adam`s computer. Yesterday he found my mail and answered that I should send you the loveliest greetings back. If you want to have his e-mail I am allowed to give you the adress.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.... yet another day with below normal temperatures here in Maryland. Seems to be our new norm. That said,,,warm gulf of Florida temps are pushing north...and we should be in the 80’s by Friday and Saturday....
> 
> I do know one thing... the DANDELIONS are up and in bloom... time for picking for snacks our Sully.



Sully will love your snacks and you too !
I have nice 64,4 F here. That is much for April too. I love the warmth and was picking the first small dandelions for my torts too.
They munched them away in a few minutes.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Saint Petersburg FL


Wow ! That is nice. I am a little bit envious !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I DO use a lot of milk, I just don't drink it much. I make country gravy with milk, tapioca pudding, mashed potatoes, a tad for the cats, etc.



Ooh!!! Tapioca pudding: YUUUUMMM!!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
And NOTHING beats home made mashed potatoes!!!!!![emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Well I got food poisoning today
> 
> #myluck



Oh, NOOO!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Lesson: don’t eat deviled eggs at a church!
> Sorry, couldn’t help it.
> Really hope you get better soon. xxx



Hahaha!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have another session with the physio/osteo at lunchtime. I am a lot better than I was when I saw her last.



Great!!!! That’s a good sign! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> You gave in to the temptation. I didn't. Hee hee hee



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well I thought that was the plan.



Ah, a cunning plan! We love those in the CDR, Baldrick!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are so funny. So did Sabine sneak up on you at all while you were sleeping? And did you wake up with different underwear on by any chance?



That—and that—would be Too Much Information!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You gave in to the temptation. I didn't. Hee hee hee



You’re a stronger person than me!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.... yet another day with below normal temperatures here in Maryland. Seems to be our new norm. That said,,,warm gulf of Florida temps are pushing north...and we should be in the 80’s by Friday and Saturday....
> 
> I do know one thing... the DANDELIONS are up and in bloom... time for picking for snacks our Sully.



Whenever I walk past dandelions in the park, I still think, “Tort food!”


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



Oh dear. This topic has blown out of proportion!!


----------



## Kristoff

And now our official CDR picture is this 


Thank you, Bee!


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Saint Petersburg FL



Have fun and de-stress in Florida.... let’s hope the weather cooperates for you too.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Whenever I walk past dandelions in the park, I still think, “Tort food!”



Me too! It’s a habit I won’t lose after all these years!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. This topic has blown out of proportion!!



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I'm doing some better today. Still light headed and dizzy though. Just spoiled eggs I think.



Food poisoning is the worst!!!
Maybe it was mayo? 
So happy you have a vacation coming up!! What are your plans?


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


>



I guess I’m gonna die very old!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> You need a cow ! Me too.


I use alot of milk also. I will join the "needs a milk cow group"[emoji16]


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.... yet another day with below normal temperatures here in Maryland. Seems to be our new norm. That said,,,warm gulf of Florida temps are pushing north...and we should be in the 80’s by Friday and Saturday....
> 
> I do know one thing... the DANDELIONS are up and in bloom... time for picking for snacks our Sully.


Clunker would much rather eat the leaves and stem and leave the flowers alone. So far the only flower he goes crazy for are pansies..


----------



## Bambam1989

It's mine and my husband's 9th anniversary today. We shall treat ourselves to pizza[emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It's mine and my husband's 9th anniversary today. We shall treat ourselves to pizza[emoji16]



Congratulations!!
Pizza? The no-cooking no-dishes kind?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I guess I’m gonna die very old!!!


Me too. I used to leave the room whenever I heard the telltale Phf-f-f-f-t, and hold my breath.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> It's mine and my husband's 9th anniversary today. We shall treat ourselves to pizza[emoji16]






Pizza sounds great!!!​


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations!!
> Pizza? The no-cooking no-dishes kind?


That's right!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It was Lena who wants to hit me with her shoe. I am completely innocent !!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I think just because Lena is cheeky you should sneak up on her.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.... yet another day with below normal temperatures here in Maryland. Seems to be our new norm. That said,,,warm gulf of Florida temps are pushing north...and we should be in the 80’s by Friday and Saturday....
> 
> I do know one thing... the DANDELIONS are up and in bloom... time for picking for snacks our Sully.


I'm still waiting for the ones i planted to come up. I think that just maybe the seeds wont be sprouting [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> He is lurking time to time in the CDR ! I saw it ! The last time it was on the 2. of April he was lurking in. TFO knows all !
> Btw Carol, our Easter greetings "landed" in the spam file on Adam`s computer. Yesterday he found my mail and answered that I should send you the loveliest greetings back. If you want to have his e-mail I am allowed to give you the adress.


Thank you. That would be great please pm me his address. Thanks Sabine. I think Linda also has it and extended the same invitation. I just hadn't taken it up. But I think it would be nice to send Adam a Hi from me now.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> He is lurking time to time in the CDR ! I saw it ! The last time it was on the 2. of April he was lurking in. TFO knows all !
> Btw Carol, our Easter greetings "landed" in the spam file on Adam`s computer. Yesterday he found my mail and answered that I should send you the loveliest greetings back. If you want to have his e-mail I am allowed to give you the adress.


And thank you. I like his loviest greetings they are just too lovely.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Oh my word. That hasn't worked for me. I still forget. I wonder how many people will be doing that now to avoid getting dementia.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Ha ha ha. Is Duke your dog or a pic you found on google?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Ooh!!! Tapioca pudding: YUUUUMMM!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> And NOTHING beats home made mashed potatoes!!!!!![emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106]


Are you going to share some of that tapioca pudding with us @YvonneG ?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I saw that! [emoji6]


[emoji15] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That—and that—would be Too Much Information!


[emoji23] [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. This topic has blown out of proportion!!


Now even I saw that!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And now our official CDR picture is this
> View attachment 235739
> 
> Thank you, Bee!


I know. When I saw that I was feeling quite tentative about coming. I was worried that I might be blown away.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I know. When I saw that I was feeling quite tentative about coming. I was worried that I might be blown away.


I am so immature.
Every time I read one of y'alls fart puns I start giggling uncontrollably!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I use alot of milk also. I will join the "needs a milk cow group"[emoji16]


Me too. I would drink ice cold milk everyday if i could.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's mine and my husband's 9th anniversary today. We shall treat ourselves to pizza[emoji16]


Oh Congratulations. So what presents did you give each other?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am so immature.
> Every time I read one of y'alls fart puns I start giggling uncontrollably!


Oh good that means it a wopping success.


----------



## CarolM

Well I am going to call it a night. But First @JoesMum how did todays session go?


----------



## CarolM

Anyway good night all my sweet sweet roommates enjoy the rest of your dayevening. [emoji175][emoji178][emoji178][emoji217][emoji217][emoji256][emoji255][emoji257]


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I guess I’m gonna die very old!!!


Hahahahah !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I guess I’m gonna die very old!!!


Good we have spoken about it ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Anyway good night all my sweet sweet roommates enjoy the rest of your dayevening. [emoji175][emoji178][emoji178][emoji217][emoji217][emoji256][emoji255][emoji257]


Good night Carol and sweet dreams for you !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And now our official CDR picture is this
> View attachment 235739
> 
> Thank you, Bee!


My pleasure !
Should I post another pic ?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh Congratulations. So what presents did you give each other?


Umm... We split the last slice of pizza. Does that count?


----------



## DE42

Went to the ER today. Apparently I had an anxiety attack. I guess with all that's happened the last couple of days it was just too much.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Went to the ER today. Apparently I had an anxiety attack. I guess with all that's happened the last couple of days it was just too much.


O Dan you DEFINITELY need a vacation!
Have you ever tried meditation? It could help..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> O Dan you DEFINITELY need a vacation!
> Have you ever tried meditation? It could help..


For anxiety? I was on it once.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> For anxiety? I was on it once.


Not medication. Meditation [emoji28]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Went to the ER today. Apparently I had an anxiety attack. I guess with all that's happened the last couple of days it was just too much.



So sorry you’re having such a rough time, Dan. [emoji45]


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Not medication. Meditation [emoji28]


I'm not good at it. I have tried. I've even tried hypnosis actually lol


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> So sorry you’re having such a rough time, Dan. [emoji45]


I think my body has just reached it's stress level threshold and is trying to come apart on me. You know something has to give.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Throwing some evening sunshine into the CDR. Drone pix up and over our back garden area..


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Went to the ER today. Apparently I had an anxiety attack. I guess with all that's happened the last couple of days it was just too much.


Geez, you must be on a first name basis with the crew over there by now. Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> That's right!



The best kind!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I think just because Lena is cheeky you should sneak up on her.



But... but... she started it!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I know. When I saw that I was feeling quite tentative about coming. I was worried that I might be blown away.



LOOOL!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Me too. I would drink ice cold milk everyday if i could.



So, Bambam, Bee, you, and me should start an international dairy farm!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Anyway good night all my sweet sweet roommates enjoy the rest of your dayevening. [emoji175][emoji178][emoji178][emoji217][emoji217][emoji256][emoji255][emoji257]



Dayevening? A new word for the CDR?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good night Carol and sweet dreams for you !



Hope Carol didn’t see the toothy, creepy “smiley” before bedtime!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure !
> Should I post another pic ?



Nooooo!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Went to the ER today. Apparently I had an anxiety attack. I guess with all that's happened the last couple of days it was just too much.



 Too many things coming together...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> O Dan you DEFINITELY need a vacation!
> Have you ever tried meditation? It could help..





DE42 said:


> For anxiety? I was on it once.





Bambam1989 said:


> Not medication. Meditation [emoji28]



I also read “medication”


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Throwing some evening sunshine into the CDR. Drone pix up and over our back garden area..
> 
> View attachment 235781



Aah! Who turned on this blinding light??


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> So, Bambam, Bee, you, and me should start an international dairy farm!


Sounds good. How does it work?[emoji39]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I also read “medication”


Lol. It's easy to mistake the two words


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol. It's easy to mistake the two words



Especially when you’re used to one more than the other


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds good. How does it work?[emoji39]



Hmm. I came up with the idea. Somebody else should work out the details. Division of labor?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well I am going to call it a night. But First @JoesMum how did todays session go?



Sorry for not getting back to you all for so long. Too many things happening! 

The session went fine. Much less painful than Monday. I am let off until next Wednesday now.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I’m afraid I am juggling too many balls right now. Things should settle down by the end of next week. I will try to pop in when I can!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m afraid I am juggling too many balls right now. Things should settle down by the end of next week. I will try to pop in when I can!



Take care, Linda. [emoji173]️ Good luck with your juggling exercise!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I use alot of milk also. I will join the "needs a milk cow group"[emoji16]


Welcome to the club. Maybe we can buy a cow together and put it in the CDR ? When Adam returns there will a a new roommate..... muhhhhhhhhhhh.
This is a "German cow". What do you think about her ?


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It's mine and my husband's 9th anniversary today. We shall treat ourselves to pizza[emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I think just because Lena is cheeky you should sneak up on her.








@Kristoff


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I'm still waiting for the ones i planted to come up. I think that just maybe the seeds wont be sprouting [emoji17]


Hopefully the seeds are good and they sproud.
Btw *SEEDS* !!!!! I must search for the envelop and Christmas Card from Yvonne. It will be soon warm enough outdoors to plant her seeds of love!
@Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Welcome to the club. Maybe we can buy a cow together and put it in the CDR ? When Adam returns there will a a new roommate..... muhhhhhhhhhhh.
> This is a "German cow". What do you think about her ?


No, I think it should be a miniature breed.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you. That would be great please pm me his address. Thanks Sabine. I think Linda also has it and extended the same invitation. I just hadn't taken it up. But I think it would be nice to send Adam a Hi from me now.


Have pm !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And thank you. I like his loviest greetings they are just too lovely.[emoji6]




?????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. Is Duke your dog or a pic you found on google?


No, not my dog. With google you can find aaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Now even I saw that!


What have you seen ?


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I am so immature.
> Every time I read one of y'alls fart puns I start giggling uncontrollably!


No problem. Giggling is good for your health.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Went to the ER today. Apparently I had an anxiety attack. I guess with all that's happened the last couple of days it was just too much.


I hope you are feeling better soon. I think too that all what had happend was too much for you.
Take care.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Throwing some evening sunshine into the CDR. Drone pix up and over our back garden area..
> 
> View attachment 235781


Beautiful ! The sky, the clouds, the setting sun and all these colors together.


----------



## Yvonne G

This would be suitable to have in the CDR:







if we get it as a baby, we could cuddle with it:


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hope Carol didn’t see the toothy, creepy “smiley” before bedtime!


It is not creepy, just smiiiiiiiilllllliiiiiiiinnnnngggggg.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> This would be suitable to have in the CDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we get it as a baby, we could cuddle with it:



Oh yeah, they are cute. They will need not such a lot of gras, you are right.
Ähhh, gras ? Where will we get gras in the CDR ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you all for so long. Too many things happening!
> 
> The session went fine. Much less painful than Monday. I am let off until next Wednesday now.


I am glad to hear that your shoulder is better. Hoping for a good progress with it.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m afraid I am juggling too many balls right now. Things should settle down by the end of next week. I will try to pop in when I can!


Yes, please do when you have time.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Welcome to the club. Maybe we can buy a cow together and put it in the CDR ? When Adam returns there will a a new roommate..... muhhhhhhhhhhh.
> This is a "German cow". What do you think about her ?


She looks like a nice calm cow. Apparently in milk production too. Let's get her!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> No, I think it should be a miniature breed.


But I like my animals big[emoji20]


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> This would be suitable to have in the CDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we get it as a baby, we could cuddle with it:


The first pic is a bull! I don't want to milk that [emoji12] 
The second one is so very cute.. perhaps a Scottish calf?


----------



## Bambam1989

Yep its a Scotty! Wonder how they are on producing milk..


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night Carol and sweet dreams for you !


Thank you Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Umm... We split the last slice of pizza. Does that count?


Lol. Nooooo. You have to get and give a present. Perfect excuse for a gift.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Went to the ER today. Apparently I had an anxiety attack. I guess with all that's happened the last couple of days it was just too much.


I can imagine it would be. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. Nooooo. You have to get and give a present. Perfect excuse for a gift.


I guess we are simple... And cheap[emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Throwing some evening sunshine into the CDR. Drone pix up and over our back garden area..
> 
> View attachment 235781


Love your drone pictures. Stunning.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> But... but... she started it!!!


Okay then you sneak up on her. ..... should've stayed out of it. Now I am in the middle. Maybe I should give you both a shoe, put you in a boxing ring and let you both at it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Dayevening? A new word for the CDR?


Thought I would sneak it in. Sjoe too much sneaking in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope Carol didn’t see the toothy, creepy “smiley” before bedtime!


I can't see the photo. And by your comment maybe I should be glad about it. I replied to Sabine hoping that the pic will show up. But now I am too scared to look. [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I also read “medication”


Maybe both will work better than just one on it's own?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aah! Who turned on this blinding light??


Don't look into the liiigggghhhhhtttt!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds good. How does it work?[emoji39]


Well first you got to get well traveled cows!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Okay then you sneak up on her. ..... should've stayed out of it. Now I am in the middle. Maybe I should give you both a shoe, put you in a boxing ring and let you both at it.


Can I watch?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you all for so long. Too many things happening!
> 
> The session went fine. Much less painful than Monday. I am let off until next Wednesday now.


That is really good news. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Welcome to the club. Maybe we can buy a cow together and put it in the CDR ? When Adam returns there will a a new roommate..... muhhhhhhhhhhh.
> This is a "German cow". What do you think about her ?


She is beautiful. And lots of nice green grass, so you will get some really nice and nutritious milk.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully the seeds are good and they sproud.
> Btw *SEEDS* !!!!! I must search for the envelop and Christmas Card from Yvonne. It will be soon warm enough outdoors to plant her seeds of love!
> @Yvonne G


Yayy. You will share and take pictures of the progress.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have pm !


Thank you. Got it and email sent.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ?????


Was trying to use the word lovely lots of times. Sorry me trying to be funny and not getting it right.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What have you seen ?


I can't remember. Wait I wiill go and check.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This would be suitable to have in the CDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we get it as a baby, we could cuddle with it:


Omw the second one is cute. But the first one won't work as you will be trying to milk it for a long time but you ain't gonna get any milk.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What have you seen ?


Sorry it has gone with the wind..[emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This would be suitable to have in the CDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we get it as a baby, we could cuddle with it:


The second one makes me think of those cuddly little bears in one of the star wars movies. Do you any if you remember them.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> But I like my animals big[emoji20]


Hmm. She needs to produce alot of milk if she is to keep up with our demand.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The first pic is a bull! I don't want to milk that [emoji12]
> The second one is so very cute.. perhaps a Scottish calf?


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep its a Scotty! Wonder how they are on producing milk..
> View attachment 235826


Good point. Will have to google it.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep its a Scotty! Wonder how they are on producing milk..
> View attachment 235826


15 Things You Should Know About Highland Cattle! | THATSFARMING.COM

www.thatsfarming.com › news › highlan...

24 Jan 2016 · The Highland breed is predominantly used for beef production, but can be milked on a small scale. Their milk has a high butterfat content, which some farmers may ..


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine.


Nooe still can't see the pic. The CDR is protecting me.[emoji16][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I guess we are simple... And cheap[emoji28]


Well you could always paint a picture for him and he could .....prepare a garden bed for you. Those are thoughtful gifts and cheap. They will be the gift of your time and love.[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well you could always paint a picture for him and he could .....prepare a garden bed for you. Those are thoughtful gifts and cheap. They will be the gift of your time and love.[emoji6]


But we don't need it to be our anniversary to give those gifts


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay then you sneak up on her. ..... should've stayed out of it. Now I am in the middle. Maybe I should give you both a shoe, put you in a boxing ring and let you both at it.


You would both of course drop your shoes and make up. Then you can see if the shoes make a pair and if they are nice you can discuss your shoe fetishes. ( that is if you both have one.)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Nooooo. You have to get and give a present. Perfect excuse for a gift.





Bambam1989 said:


> I guess we are simple... And cheap[emoji28]



We also don’t give gifts to each other much. A dinner out is usually the best gift for the both of us.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay then you sneak up on her. ..... should've stayed out of it. Now I am in the middle. Maybe I should give you both a shoe, put you in a boxing ring and let you both at it.



Or we both sneak up on you and give you the kiss of an elk!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sorry it has gone with the wind..[emoji15]



Hahaha!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Love your drone pictures. Stunning.



Thanks... it’s been really windy these past few weeks, doesn’t lend to good pix.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You would both of course drop your shoes and make up. Then you can see if the shoes make a pair and if they are nice you can discuss your shoe fetishes. ( that is if you both have one.)



Nope. You can’t talk yourself out of it now. You still get to be kissed by an elk.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The bright sunshine coupled with increased temps have produced TORTOISE treats!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Can I watch?


Whahaha. I felt bad and changed the story. Buuuutt I suppose if you really want to watch and if Lena and Sabine are okay with it.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> But we don't need it to be our anniversary to give those gifts


Okay. Good point.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We also don’t give gifts to each other much. A dinner out is usually the best gift for the both of us.


I must admit. This year we also just went out for supper. But it is still a nice excuse for a gift.[emoji6] I love getting presents.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Or we both sneak up on you and give you the kiss of an elk!


Whhhhaaaatttt. What is the kiss of an elk?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks... it’s been really windy these past few weeks, doesn’t lend to good pix.


Or good flying I imagine.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nope. You can’t talk yourself out of it now. You still get to be kissed by an elk.


I notice you didn't defend your shoe fetish?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The bright sunshine coupled with increased temps have produced TORTOISE treats!
> 
> View attachment 235882


I am sadly lacking those. So jealous.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I felt bad and changed the story. Buuuutt I suppose if you really want to watch and if Lena and Sabine are okay with it.


o-O now I have done it. I don't know what the kiss of an elk is so just to be safe I better go get lost down deep in the catacombs of the CDR before Lena and Sabine find me.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am sadly lacking those. So jealous.



I’ll collect all the dandelion seeds I can in a local park on the off chance that you’re my TORTOISE this year.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whhhhaaaatttt. What is the kiss of an elk?



I’m not quite sure, but Sabine threatened me with it and it sounded like the most horrible thing in the known Universe!


----------



## Kristoff

Spring is finally here!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll collect all the dandelion seeds I can in a local park on the off chance that you’re my TORTOISE this year.


[emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] does that mean I am forgiven?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] does that mean I am forgiven?



You will have been by that time. Probably.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not quite sure, but Sabine threatened me with it and it sounded like the most horrible thing in the known Universe!


Whahaha. We will have to ask Sabine then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 235885
> 
> Spring is finally here!!


Yayyyy. Happy for you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You will have been by that time. Probably.


Lol.[emoji8] Just remember Bambam wanted to watch.


----------



## Kristoff

“Punk turtle” — What a strange creature!  http://www.bbc.com/news/av/newsbea...ka-punk-turtle-put-on-endangered-species-list


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 235885
> 
> Spring is finally here!!


Your spring is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “Punk turtle” — What a strange creature!  http://www.bbc.com/news/av/newsbea...ka-punk-turtle-put-on-endangered-species-list


Hmmm told me 404 page not found.[emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol.[emoji8] Just remember Bambam wanted to watch.



I’d say she deserves the naughty step. But she’s too sweet!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm told me 404 page not found.[emoji22]



Yikes. If you google Mary River turtle, you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d say she deserves the naughty step. But she’s too sweet!


Soooo she don't need any sugar then?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Soooo she don't need any sugar then?



Good point. No sugar for you, Bambam!  

And getting ready for my bedtime for me. 

[emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yikes. If you google Mary River turtle, you’ll see what I mean.
> View attachment 235886


I like the pic of the garden on its shell.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good point. No sugar for you, Bambam!
> 
> And getting ready for my bedtime for me.
> 
> [emoji173]️


Good night Lena and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I’d say she deserves the naughty step. But she’s too sweet!


Now how did I manage to convince you that I am sweet? My husband will get a laugh out of that!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Soooo she don't need any sugar then?


I like sugar... Donuts, cake, pie, cookies. I can always use more sugar.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Good point. No sugar for you, Bambam!
> 
> And getting ready for my bedtime for me.
> 
> [emoji173]️


Good night.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Now how did I manage to convince you that I am sweet? My husband will get a laugh out of that!


Hahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I like sugar... Donuts, cake, pie, cookies. I can always use more sugar.


You know that they say sugar is more addictive than cocaine?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You know that they say sugar is more addictive than cocaine?


Yes I have heard that... 
It releases the "HAPPY" chemicals in the brain. So does loves and cuddles.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Darn.... yet another terrorist attack, this time in Somalia

BREAKING: Five soccer fans killed eight injured after IED blast at a stadium in the Indian Ocean town of Barawe, officials, some of the players among the injured. The Al-Shabab militant group claimed responsibility for planting the device. #Somalia


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes I have heard that...
> It releases the "HAPPY" chemicals in the brain. So does loves and cuddles.


But loves and cuddles are far healthier. AND doesn't put weight on. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn.... yet another terrorist attack, this time in Somalia
> 
> BREAKING: Five soccer fans killed eight injured after IED blast at a stadium in the Indian Ocean town of Barawe, officials, some of the players among the injured. The Al-Shabab militant group claimed responsibility for planting the device. #Somalia


That is terrible.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> “Punk turtle” — What a strange creature!  http://www.bbc.com/news/av/newsbeat-43746139/mary-river-turtle-aka-punk-turtle-put-on-endangered-species-list


I've seen pictures of those turtles before. Evidently algae grows on them. Here are more pictures from Google:


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I like sugar... Donuts, cake, pie, cookies. I can always use more sugar.


Me too. But fresh bread is my downfall. I LOVE real fresh French bread with cold butter on it.


----------



## DE42

Feeling sick today. Made it to work though. I'm eating too many "comfort foods". I think that part of my problem today.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> But loves and cuddles are far healthier. AND doesn't put weight on. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji6]


True!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn.... yet another terrorist attack, this time in Somalia
> 
> BREAKING: Five soccer fans killed eight injured after IED blast at a stadium in the Indian Ocean town of Barawe, officials, some of the players among the injured. The Al-Shabab militant group claimed responsibility for planting the device. #Somalia


That's terrible[emoji22]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> That is terrible.


Snap.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I've seen pictures of those turtles before. Evidently algae grows on them. Here are more pictures from Google:
> 
> View attachment 235890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235891


They are very interesting looking.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. But fresh bread is my downfall. I LOVE real fresh French bread with cold butter on it.


I agree! Now I want to bake bread.
I know, I'll make some kolaches!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Brought my dandelion whacking machine out today.... did a good job at cleaning up the blossoms and grass in between our brick pavement. 

Here’s a quick snap of the hacker in action, I’ll upload a video tomorrow inshallah.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've seen pictures of those turtles before. Evidently algae grows on them. Here are more pictures from Google:
> 
> View attachment 235890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235891


They are very cool. They must be the waters version of a sloth. If algae is growing on them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. But fresh bread is my downfall. I LOVE real fresh French bread with cold butter on it.


Me too. Me too


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Feeling sick today. Made it to work though. I'm eating too many "comfort foods". I think that part of my problem today.


Dan just take one day at a time. And try to eat healthier. You need to look after yourself. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Brought my dandelion whacking machine out today.... did a good job at cleaning up the blossoms and grass in between our brick pavement.
> 
> Here’s a quick snap of the hacker in action, I’ll upload a video tomorrow inshallah.
> 
> View attachment 235892


Lol. I like your whacking machine. We are going into winter so my whacking machines are in slow mo now.


----------



## CarolM

Anyway. It is waaaayyyyy past my bed time so I am going to sleep. Until the morrow, enjoy your afterevenings.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Anyway. It is waaaayyyyy past my bed time so I am going to sleep. Until the morrow, enjoy your afterevenings.


Night Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep its a Scotty! Wonder how they are on producing milk..
> View attachment 235826


Not soo much ( milk ). But the meat taste very good. I only mention that because I am sure Lena will eat the cow.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The first pic is a bull! I don't want to milk that [emoji12]
> The second one is so very cute.. perhaps a Scottish calf?


We let Yvonne milk the bull. She seems to be expirienced. She wanted to have him.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine.


My pleasure. And for this evening




Keeeeep smiiiiiiling !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay then you sneak up on her. ..... should've stayed out of it. Now I am in the middle. Maybe I should give you both a shoe, put you in a boxing ring and let you both at it.


I will take a horse shoe


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I can't see the photo. And by your comment maybe I should be glad about it. I replied to Sabine hoping that the pic will show up. But now I am too scared to look. [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


You have to decide:


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Can I watch?


*Noooo !!!!*


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> She is beautiful. And lots of nice green grass, so you will get some really nice and nutritious milk.


When she can be milked, yes. Some cows hit you with the tail and try to kick you with the hoofs.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Was trying to use the word lovely lots of times. Sorry me trying to be funny and not getting it right.


Ahhhhh. I might understand....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayy. You will share and take pictures of the progress.


I swear to do ( by my life )


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sorry it has gone with the wind..[emoji15]


,,,and I always tought farts cannot be seen ... hmmmm....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good point. Will have to google it.


You don`t have to google it `cause I know it.  They are not so high in milk producing but for 3 people it would be enough.
Or does someone of us want to bath in milk ??????? Or to soak ?
Lena ... ?????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You would both of course drop your shoes and make up. Then you can see if the shoes make a pair and if they are nice you can discuss your shoe fetishes. ( that is if you both have one.)


Definetely not.
These are my spring to autumn shoes:





and these are my winter shoes:




Need no other ones. I am poor, only two pairs of shoes........


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> The bright sunshine coupled with increased temps have produced TORTOISE treats!
> 
> View attachment 235882


Where is the tortoise ???


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whhhhaaaatttt. What is the kiss of an elk?


That is a kiss from an elk ! It will biff your nose and its very wet, sticky and ........


----------



## Bee62

Who`s the next for a kiss ???


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> o-O now I have done it. I don't know what the kiss of an elk is so just to be safe I better go get lost down deep in the catacombs of the CDR before Lena and Sabine find me.[emoji33] [emoji33]


I hope the woolspider don`t find you there ( if she exist )
Beware of knitted underwear.


----------



## DE42

Hello everyone.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone.


Hello Dan.
Feeling better ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hello Dan.
> Feeling better ?


Not really but I'm ok. Maybe in a day or two I'll be better. 

Anyway how are you?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Not soo much ( milk ). But the meat taste very good. I only mention that because I am sure Lena will eat the cow.


It's not just Lena! I even know how to "process" the carcass..


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> We let Yvonne milk the bull. She seems to be expirienced. She wanted to have him.


[emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Not really but I'm ok. Maybe in a day or two I'll be better.
> 
> Anyway how are you?


It was too much the last days for you. That is not easy.
To be okay is good. I hope you can relax and recover on your holidays.
I am fine. Thank you for asking.


----------



## DE42

I have an 8 day beach vacation planned that I am looking forward too.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It's not just Lena! I even know how to "process" the carcass..


Me too, but I don`t want to eat all animals.
Some are too cute, like the strawberry owl. They are so tiny like a strawberry.





.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I have an 8 day beach vacation planned that I am looking forward too.


I can understand well that you are looking forward to the trip. Don`t forget to take pictures for us when you are there. Please....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I can understand well that you are looking forward to the trip. Don`t forget to take pictures for us when you are there. Please....


I'll try my best to. But I'll admit and the moment most of the time I forget to take pictures LOL


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'll try my best to. But I'll admit and the moment most of the time I forget to take pictures LOL


We will remind you.


----------



## Bee62

Bed time for me.
Good night to everyone. hope not to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Bed time for me.
> Good night to everyone. hope not to see you all tomorrow.


Goodnight and sweet dreams


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Bed time for me.
> Good night to everyone. hope not to see you all tomorrow.


Sleep well Bee


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Not soo much ( milk ). But the meat taste very good. I only mention that because I am sure Lena will eat the cow.



Oops. My cunning plan has been discovered!  I love milk. But a good steak is better!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I will take a horse shoe



Naughty Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You don`t have to google it `cause I know it.  They are not so high in milk producing but for 3 people it would be enough.
> Or does someone of us want to bath in milk ??????? Or to soak ?
> Lena ... ?????



A milk bath might be good for your skin...  I still prefer the steak though 
Baked beans for the substrate and milk for soaking, eh? We’re adding on to the CDR Guide to Tortoise Care!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It's not just Lena! I even know how to "process" the carcass..



See, of course you’re sweet! So am I!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Me too, but I don`t want to eat all animals.
> Some are too cute, like the strawberry owl. They are so tiny like a strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I wouldn’t want to pick _that_ when I think I’m picking a strawberry!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Me too, but I don`t want to eat all animals.
> Some are too cute, like the strawberry owl. They are so tiny like a strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



P.S. I don’t want to eat *all* animals. Only the tasty ones


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


>



Couldn’t watch it, but we’ll miss you.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully the seeds are good and they sproud.
> Btw *SEEDS* !!!!! I must search for the envelop and Christmas Card from Yvonne. It will be soon warm enough outdoors to plant her seeds of love!
> @Yvonne G



Yvonne’s seeds are already planted here. They’ve been added to the bee friendly mix that I scattered on my favourite tortoise weed spot


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep its a Scotty! Wonder how they are on producing milk..
> View attachment 235826



Scotty? They’re dogs! Scotty dogs are properly named Highland Terriers

And those are definitely Highland Cows. They’re never called Scotty in the UK let alone Scotland


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. But fresh bread is my downfall. I LOVE real fresh French bread with cold butter on it.



Oh me too. Fresh bread is the best. [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


>



Nonsense. That’s your mental health talking. Of course we will miss you. All roomies are missed when they take a break. 

We know each other so well that we are all concerned if someone stops keeping in touch. 

Have a wonderful vacation when the time comes


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have caught up while the son of a neighbour cleans my car. He is going on a football trip overseas and is raising money. I’m more than happy for him to sort my car out!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


>


Hey Dan, I really love that song and kind of music. 
Thank you for the lyrics too. I think I am gonna hear this song more than only one time.

*BUT: We will definetely miss you when you disappear somewhere somewhen !*


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Sleep well Bee


Thank you BamBam.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oops. My cunning plan has been discovered!  I love milk. But a good steak is better!


I have known that !!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Naughty Bee!


No ! Clever Bee ! I am gonna knock you out in the 1. round.......


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A milk bath might be good for your skin...  I still prefer the steak though
> Baked beans for the substrate and milk for soaking, eh? We’re adding on to the CDR Guide to Tortoise Care!


When soaking torts in milk the shell will get very wonderful soft .....  like a baby butt.  Not good ???


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t watch it, but we’ll miss you.


Snap !
I answered the same.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Yvonne’s seeds are already planted here. They’ve been added to the bee friendly mix that I scattered on my favourite tortoise weed spot


Outside ?
I fear it is to cold outside for seeds yet.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Nonsense. That’s your mental health talking. Of course we will miss you. All roomies are missed when they take a break.
> 
> We know each other so well that we are all concerned if someone stops keeping in touch.
> 
> Have a wonderful vacation when the time comes


Sometimes I think my roomies know me better than I do !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> When soaking torts in milk the shell will get very wonderful soft .....  like a baby butt.  Not good ???



No, no. Milk is full of calcium. It’s fine. Just use skimmed milk rather than full fat. It’s less greasy.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Outside ?
> I fear it is to cold outside for seeds yet.



I was advised that the seeds germinate best after a period of cold. I stored them in the fridge and sowed them as soon as the grass started to grow.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure. And for this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeeeep smiiiiiiling !


[emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I will take a horse shoe


You can't take the horses shoe! The horse needs them for his hooves.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When she can be milked, yes. Some cows hit you with the tail and try to kick you with the hoofs.


But that is why you must lean your head on the cow. It will think you are a calf.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I swear to do ( by my life )


Yay. But your life is precious. So don't swear on it. Your word is good enough for me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ,,,and I always tought farts cannot be seen ... hmmmm....


You cannot see wind either. You see the effects but not the wind itself.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Definetely not.
> These are my spring to autumn shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are my winter shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need no other ones. I am poor, only two pairs of shoes........


Those can do alot of damage. So maybe we should give you both mud instead.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is a kiss from an elk ! It will biff your nose and its very wet, sticky and ........


Uuurrrgggghhh. Okay I will behave.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I hope the woolspider don`t find you there ( if she exist )
> Beware of knitted underwear.


Mmmmm. Ichy!!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone.


Hi Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's not just Lena! I even know how to "process" the carcass..


I can make the biltong (beef jerky)


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have an 8 day beach vacation planned that I am looking forward too.


And you must enjoy every second of it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Me too, but I don`t want to eat all animals.
> Some are too cute, like the strawberry owl. They are so tiny like a strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I must look to see if I can find any in my strawberries!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Bed time for me.
> Good night to everyone. hope not to see you all tomorrow.


Good night Sabine. [emoji42] sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A milk bath might be good for your skin...  I still prefer the steak though
> Baked beans for the substrate and milk for soaking, eh? We’re adding on to the CDR Guide to Tortoise Care!


Yip I believe it is good for your skin or shell in this case. It would be good protection too. Nobody will want to get near your tort.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yvonne’s seeds are already planted here. They’ve been added to the bee friendly mix that I scattered on my favourite tortoise weed spot


Hip hip hooray.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Scotty? They’re dogs! Scotty dogs are properly named Highland Terriers
> 
> And those are definitely Highland Cows. They’re never called Scotty in the UK let alone Scotland


But we can call the cow we are going to Keep in the CDR "Scotty"


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh me too. Fresh bread is the best. [emoji177]


I think bread is the downfall for all of us.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have caught up while the son of a neighbour cleans my car. He is going on a football trip overseas and is raising money. I’m more than happy for him to sort my car out!


Child labour!!! 


Actually good on him for wanting to work to raise funds and good on you for supporting him.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hey Dan, I really love that song and kind of music.
> Thank you for the lyrics too. I think I am gonna hear this song more than only one time.
> 
> *BUT: We will definetely miss you when you disappear somewhere somewhen !*


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No ! Clever Bee ! I am gonna knock you out in the 1. round.......


[emoji32][emoji32][emoji859]️‍[emoji859]️‍


----------



## CarolM

Okay lunch time over. Not chat later again.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Scotty? They’re dogs! Scotty dogs are properly named Highland Terriers
> 
> And those are definitely Highland Cows. They’re never called Scotty in the UK let alone Scotland



Just like Russian tortoises are never called that in Russia?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have caught up while the son of a neighbour cleans my car. He is going on a football trip overseas and is raising money. I’m more than happy for him to sort my car out!



Did he know what he was getting into before he signed up for the job?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> But we can call the cow we are going to Keep in the CDR "Scotty"



Scotty the milk cow? Are we still getting a bull and letting @Yvonne G do her magic??


----------



## DE42

I got so much work I need to do this weekend. Makes me want to not do anything lol.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies!
Glad to see everyone is doing well- wish your health was better, Dan.[emoji173]️
Work’s been busy. But Today I plan to bake some cookies and bring them to visit a friend who is at home in Hospice care. But she’s an amazing lady: has had Chronic Myelogenous Leukemia for 32 years!!! The MD Anderson cancer center in Houston says she is the longest living patient with this type of cancer thay’ve EVER had!!! But her meds had quit working and everything they know of has been tried. So now she’s in hospice care. They weren’t expecting her to last a week- but that was 3 weeks ago!!!![emoji38] She May fool them yet! She always has a calm, gentle, cheerful outlook REGARDLESS of what Life brings. A really amazing lady!! So our visit will be quite pleasant- not what one expects when visiting people in hospice care!!!!
Hugs to all Roomies (...but NO elk kisses!) 
Not see you all later!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Scotty the milk cow? Are we still getting a bull and letting @Yvonne G do her magic??


Hahaha.
I'm not drinking any milk Yvonne gives me!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Scotty the milk cow? Are we still getting a bull and letting @Yvonne G do her magic??


That I would like to see. As it would be awesome magic.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I got so much work I need to do this weekend. Makes me want to not do anything lol.


Isn't that always the case. But once you get stuck in, it will be fine.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> Glad to see everyone is doing well- wish your health was better, Dan.[emoji173]️
> Work’s been busy. But Today I plan to bake some cookies and bring them to visit a friend who is at home in Hospice care. But she’s an amazing lady: has had Chronic Myelogenous Leukemia for 32 years!!! The MD Anderson cancer center in Houston says she is the longest living patient with this type of cancer thay’ve EVER had!!! But her meds had quit working and everything they know of has been tried. So now she’s in hospice care. They weren’t expecting her to last a week- but that was 3 weeks ago!!!![emoji38] She May fool them yet! She always has a calm, gentle, cheerful outlook REGARDLESS of what Life brings. A really amazing lady!! So our visit will be quite pleasant- not what one expects when visiting people in hospice care!!!!
> Hugs to all Roomies (...but NO elk kisses!)
> Not see you all later!


Hugs to you and your friend as well. She sounds like an awesome lady. How is Jacques doing?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hahaha.
> I'm not drinking any milk Yvonne gives me!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Hugs to you and your friend as well. She sounds like an awesome lady. How is Jacques doing?



I just posted an update in the “water turtles” section! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> I just posted an update in the “water turtles” section! [emoji2][emoji106]



Hope it’s a positive one!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all, here’s a short YouTube video of our Sully enjoying our first real dandelion explosion of the year.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> That I would like to see. As it would be awesome magic.


[emoji33] awesome magic for the bull!


----------



## CarolM

Wow. Your sully isn't eating those it's inhaling them.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji33] awesome magic for the bull!


[emoji23] [emoji23] I think the bull is going to be wondering what the crazy lady was doing!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> Glad to see everyone is doing well- wish your health was better, Dan.[emoji173]️
> Work’s been busy. But Today I plan to bake some cookies and bring them to visit a friend who is at home in Hospice care. But she’s an amazing lady: has had Chronic Myelogenous Leukemia for 32 years!!! The MD Anderson cancer center in Houston says she is the longest living patient with this type of cancer thay’ve EVER had!!! But her meds had quit working and everything they know of has been tried. So now she’s in hospice care. They weren’t expecting her to last a week- but that was 3 weeks ago!!!![emoji38] She May fool them yet! She always has a calm, gentle, cheerful outlook REGARDLESS of what Life brings. A really amazing lady!! So our visit will be quite pleasant- not what one expects when visiting people in hospice care!!!!
> Hugs to all Roomies (...but NO elk kisses!)
> Not see you all later!



Your friend sounds like an amazing person, Bea! Did the cookies turn out as usual—divine?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hahaha.
> I'm not drinking any milk Yvonne gives me!



Don’t underestimate Yvonne’s powers.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I just posted an update in the “water turtles” section! [emoji2][emoji106]



Just saw it. So happy she’s doing well. Please do let us know if you need any help. That’s what friends do. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, here’s a short YouTube video of our Sully enjoying our first real dandelion explosion of the year.



The vanishing act of dandelions!  I see he’s quite systematic about this.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] I think the bull is going to be wondering what the crazy lady was doing!



Loooool!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Don’t underestimate Yvonne’s powers.


Oh we aren't underestimating her powers at all.[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just saw it. So happy she’s doing well. Please do let us know if you need any help. That’s what friends do. [emoji173]️


It certainly is good news. So happy for Bea.


----------



## CarolM

Last night was late so tonight must be early. So good night and sleep tight.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I was advised that the seeds germinate best after a period of cold. I stored them in the fridge and sowed them as soon as the grass started to grow.


Interesting !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You can't take the horses shoe! The horse needs them for his hooves.


I have old horse shoes from my horses. They don`t need them no more.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yay. But your life is precious. So don't swear on it. Your word is good enough for me.


Thank you Carol that you say my life is precious. You have my word.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Those can do alot of damage. So maybe we should give you both mud instead.[emoji6]


Oh no ! Please no women mud fight .... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Last night was late so tonight must be early. So good night and sleep tight.


It is weekend. Good night Carol.
...and another dream good smiley for you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Mmmmm. Ichy!!!


Indeed !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, here’s a short YouTube video of our Sully enjoying our first real dandelion explosion of the year.


It is very cute how she pick up every blossom.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Your friend sounds like an amazing person, Bea! Did the cookies turn out as usual—divine?


Yes, they were very well received, Lena! Thanks! 
I plan to send some your way- just not sure when yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Yes, they were very well received, Lena! Thanks!
> I plan to send some your way- just not sure when yet.



When I’m on the right side of the Atlantic. Or was it the left?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, here’s a short YouTube video of our Sully enjoying our first real dandelion explosion of the year.



So like Joe. Moving from flower to flower and demolishing it


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! Please no women mud fight .... LOL !


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s foggy right now, but the sun is fighting through. 

Our robins were sat on the fence looking very agitated and then I spotted a ginger cat in the bush where they’re building the nest.  This cat is evil. It has taken too many birds in our garden. I went out and sprinkled half a pot of chilli powder in the bush. Hopefully that will deter it. 

Meanwhile, it’s still feathers and fluff being brought into the nest box... That’s in a cat safe position


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is weekend. Good night Carol.
> ...and another dream good smiley for you.


I think your smiley needs a dentist. It has a chipped tooth.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all
It is a beautiful day. The sun is shining. The birds are singing AND it's Saturday....yay me. A break.[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So like Joe. Moving from flower to flower and demolishing it



I thought of Kristoff and Elsa. But they couldn’t wipe out a flower in one go.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s foggy right now, but the sun is fighting through.
> 
> Our robins were sat on the fence looking very agitated and then I spotted a ginger cat in the bush where they’re building the nest.  This cat is evil. It has taken too many birds in our garden. I went out and sprinkled half a pot of chilli powder in the bush. Hopefully that will deter it.
> 
> Meanwhile, it’s still feathers and fluff being brought into the nest box... That’s in a cat safe position



Good morning, Linda! Is it a neighbor’s cat?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> It is a beautiful day. The sun is shining. The birds are singing AND it's Saturday....yay me. A break.[emoji16][emoji16]



Sounds like a lovely autumn day! It’s overcast here and might rain later.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Russian day for me. Daughter will be performing with a balalaika orchestra at two festivals in late May (Malmö, Sweden)-early June (Århus, Denmark). The association discovered a duet of tiny 5- and 6-year-olds goes well as a festival number. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! Is it a neighbor’s cat?



Yes. But I don’t know whose


----------



## JoesMum

London’s St Paul’s cathedral in the sunshine. It is lovely spring day


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 235978
> 
> London’s St Paul’s cathedral in the sunshine. It is lovely spring day


That's an interesting-looking bridge.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 235978
> 
> London’s St Paul’s cathedral in the sunshine. It is lovely spring day


London's St. Paul's Cathedral : Bucket list item #2,955.

As child, I LOVED the song in the Mary Poppins movie that Julie Andrews sang (LOVE Julie Andrews!) about the bird woman feeding the pigeons around St. Paul's Cathedral...I still love that song. 

I would sing it for you, but I like having you around...


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s foggy right now, but the sun is fighting through.
> 
> Our robins were sat on the fence looking very agitated and then I spotted a ginger cat in the bush where they’re building the nest.  This cat is evil. It has taken too many birds in our garden. I went out and sprinkled half a pot of chilli powder in the bush. Hopefully that will deter it.
> 
> Meanwhile, it’s still feathers and fluff being brought into the nest box... That’s in a cat safe position


Cats hate water and being wet. If you use a hose pipe the cat should learn to avoid your garden.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> It is a beautiful day. The sun is shining. The birds are singing AND it's Saturday....yay me. A break.[emoji16][emoji16]


Hi Carol. Enjoy the sun and Saturday.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like a lovely autumn day! It’s overcast here and might rain later.


Hello Lena. Here sunshine and warmth. Rain was yesterday. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 235978
> 
> London’s St Paul’s cathedral in the sunshine. It is lovely spring day


A futuristic looking bridge.


----------



## Bee62

"Dinosaur-Monster" greetings to all.
This is my "Leo" and he weights now 3 KG at the age of 1,5 years.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like a lovely autumn day! It’s overcast here and might rain later.


That doesn't sound like spring! [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Russian day for me. Daughter will be performing with a balalaika orchestra at two festivals in late May (Malmö, Sweden)-early June (Århus, Denmark). The association discovered a duet of tiny 5- and 6-year-olds goes well as a festival number. [emoji85][emoji23]


Ooohhhh sounds like fun. You must be a very proud Mama.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes. But I don’t know whose


I hope the chilli powder works. Naughty cat. [emoji83]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 235978
> 
> London’s St Paul’s cathedral in the sunshine. It is lovely spring day


Awesome Bridge.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> London's St. Paul's Cathedral : Bucket list item #2,955.
> 
> As child, I LOVED the song in the Mary Poppins movie that Julie Andrews sang (LOVE Julie Andrews!) about the bird woman feeding the pigeons around St. Paul's Cathedral...I still love that song.
> 
> I would sing it for you, but I like having you around...


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> "Dinosaur-Monster" greetings to all.
> This is my "Leo" and he weights now 3 KG at the age of 1,5 years.
> View attachment 235991
> 
> 
> View attachment 235990
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235992


Oh my! What a pretty tortoise!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I hope the chilli powder works. Naughty cat. [emoji83]


Moth balls sprinkled around in the flower beds is supposed to work keeping chickens out. I wonder if it would work on cats? Also, if you scatter fresh orange and lemon peels or *spray* with citrus-scented fragrances. Coffee grounds, vinegar, pipe tobacco, or oil of lavender, lemongrass, citronella, or eucalyptus also deter *cats*. Plant the herb rue to repel *cats*, or sprinkle dried rue over the garden.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> "Dinosaur-Monster" greetings to all.
> This is my "Leo" and he weights now 3 KG at the age of 1,5 years.
> View attachment 235991
> 
> 
> View attachment 235990
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235992


Hellooooo Leo you beautiful tort!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Moth balls sprinkled around in the flower beds is supposed to work keeping chickens out. I wonder if it would work on cats? Also, if you scatter fresh orange and lemon peels or *spray* with citrus-scented fragrances. Coffee grounds, vinegar, pipe tobacco, or oil of lavender, lemongrass, citronella, or eucalyptus also deter *cats*. Plant the herb rue to repel *cats*, or sprinkle dried rue over the garden.


Sounds like a plan for Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my! What a pretty tortoise!!!


Thank you very much Yvonne. 
I think Leo will grow to a really big sulcata. I am sure he is a male....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hellooooo Leo you beautiful tort!!!


Helllloooooo. Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> "Dinosaur-Monster" greetings to all.
> This is my "Leo" and he weights now 3 KG at the age of 1,5 years.
> View attachment 235991
> 
> 
> View attachment 235990
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235992



Handsome! And so big now!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Moth balls sprinkled around in the flower beds is supposed to work keeping chickens out. I wonder if it would work on cats? Also, if you scatter fresh orange and lemon peels or *spray* with citrus-scented fragrances. Coffee grounds, vinegar, pipe tobacco, or oil of lavender, lemongrass, citronella, or eucalyptus also deter *cats*. Plant the herb rue to repel *cats*, or sprinkle dried rue over the garden.



Nothing repels cats, in my experience!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Handsome! And so big now!!


They grow as fast as a human child !


----------



## DE42

At the regional science fare with my niece.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Russian day for me. Daughter will be performing with a balalaika orchestra at two festivals in late May (Malmö, Sweden)-early June (Århus, Denmark). The association discovered a duet of tiny 5- and 6-year-olds goes well as a festival number. [emoji85][emoji23]



Saw this Russian Troika scene in my Twitter feed... wonderful Fedoskina artwork


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> "Dinosaur-Monster" greetings to all.
> This is my "Leo" and he weights now 3 KG at the age of 1,5 years.
> View attachment 235991
> 
> 
> View attachment 235990
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235992



Such a handsome fellow! [emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> At the regional science fare with my niece.
> View attachment 236004
> View attachment 236005
> View attachment 236006



Cool. What grade is she in?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's an interesting-looking bridge.



That’s the Millennium Footbridge that crosses in front of the Tate Modern art gallery which was Bankside Power Station until the late 1980s (I had an interview there  )

When it opened, it was really wobbly with loads of people on it so it was promptly closed and structural engineers had to correct the architects mistakes!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Cats hate water and being wet. If you use a hose pipe the cat should learn to avoid your garden.



We have a hose pipe ban more often than not  A super soaker water gun is effective, but this particular cat is pure determined evil.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Cool. What grade is she in?


4th


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s foggy right now, but the sun is fighting through.
> 
> Our robins were sat on the fence looking very agitated and then I spotted a ginger cat in the bush where they’re building the nest.  This cat is evil. It has taken too many birds in our garden. I went out and sprinkled half a pot of chilli powder in the bush. Hopefully that will deter it.
> 
> Meanwhile, it’s still feathers and fluff being brought into the nest box... That’s in a cat safe position


You could plant lots of Rosemary in your yard, especially the areas that the birds like.
Cats hate the smell of them.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> You could plant lots of Rosemary in your yard, especially the areas that the birds like.
> Cats hate the smell of them.



I’m not so optimistic. Once a cat is determined to keep coming somewhere, very little can make him change his mind. 
The only thing that I found effective in my life with a cat was a little Santa figure playing the annoying high-pitch version of Jingle Bells. We used it when the cat, still very young then, decided to chew on electric cords rather than his chew toys. That Santa scarred him for life: He grew up to hate Christmas. 
It also stopped him from chewing the cords and getting electrocuted. 
The other thing is — Sabine will hate me now — is the little ultrasonic cat/dog repeller. It’s pretty effective but doesn’t seem to work on deaf animals. (EDIT: Please don’t ask me how I know...)


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> At the regional science fare with my niece.
> View attachment 236004
> View attachment 236005
> View attachment 236006


Her science project looks good.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s the Millennium Footbridge that crosses in front of the Tate Modern art gallery which was Bankside Power Station until the late 1980s (I had an interview there  )
> 
> When it opened, it was really wobbly with loads of people on it so it was promptly closed and structural engineers had to correct the architects mistakes!


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have a hose pipe ban more often than not  A super soaker water gun is effective, but this particular cat is pure determined evil.


Hmmmm. Maybe it needs exorcising!!


----------



## DE42

She won 2nd place in chemistry for all grades. 4th-8th


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> She won 2nd place in chemistry for all grades. 4th-8th
> View attachment 236023


Oh wow. Well done.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> She won 2nd place in chemistry for all grades. 4th-8th
> View attachment 236023



Great job... on her way to lead NASA!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh dear.



It’s fine now ... just a bit of an embarrassment in 2000


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow...after a long cold below average temp Winter to Spring... two days here back-to-back of 85 degree F days (30C) has us pooped working in the garden. The high temps have also brought the quick demise of our Spring flowering daffodils. We found a few hidden in our shaded woods that needed a quick pick!


----------



## JoesMum

A good evening from me. 

Tomorrow we head to to Salisbury Plain (where Stone Henge is)

We are going on a special trip to try to see Great Bustards. These birds are very scarce and there is a small colony in the middle of the military zone on the plain. My daughter bought us tickets as a present for a special tour (on a day when the army isn’t practicing) to go and see them. 

Today daughter and her friend got the keys to the flat they’re renting together. So we have filled our car with furniture (it’s a Volvo Estate car - station wagon type thing) and other items. We will take those to her flat after the trip. 

Then JoesDad will come home and I am staying until Tuesday. The girls have arranged a number of deliveries for Monday, so I am staying there and answering the door. Not exactly riveting, especially as they have no internet yet, but I have paperwork to wade through for a meeting on Thursday. I’ll go home by train on Tuesday.


----------



## JoesMum

More about Great Bustards 
http://greatbustard.org/


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> A good evening from me.
> 
> Tomorrow we head to to Salisbury Plain (where Stone Henge is)
> 
> We are going on a special trip to try to see Great Bustards. These birds are very scarce and there is a small colony in the middle of the military zone on the plain. My daughter bought us tickets as a present for a special tour (on a day when the army isn’t practicing) to go and see them.
> 
> Today daughter and her friend got the keys to the flat they’re renting together. So we have filled our car with furniture (it’s a Volvo Estate car - station wagon type thing) and other items. We will take those to her flat after the trip.
> 
> Then JoesDad will come home and I am staying until Tuesday. The girls have arranged a number of deliveries for Monday, so I am staying there and answering the door. Not exactly riveting, especially as they have no internet yet, but I have paperwork to wade through for a meeting on Thursday. I’ll go home by train on Tuesday.



Sounds like fun, good luck on the #Bustard sightings...


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds like fun, good luck on the #Bustard sightings...


I know a few great bustards.... Well change the second letter to a different vowel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like it might be in the turkey family.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Such a handsome fellow! [emoji7]


Thank you Bea !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That doesn't sound like spring! [emoji22]


Spring is often a little bit skittish in Europa !


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...after a long cold below average temp Winter to Spring... two days here back-to-back of 85 degree F days (30C) has us pooped working in the garden. The high temps have also brought the quick demise of our Spring flowering daffodils. We found a few hidden in our shaded woods that needed a quick pick!
> 
> View attachment 236027


WOW!!!!! Those are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> She won 2nd place in chemistry for all grades. 4th-8th
> View attachment 236023


WOW!!!!! That's FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> More about Great Bustards
> http://greatbustard.org/
> View attachment 236028


LOVED that video, Linda!!! What a GREAT project to bring them back from extinction in the UK!!!!!!!!! 
I really like the sound that those juveniles make! But I agree: he'd better steer clear of Fergus!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> She won 2nd place in chemistry for all grades. 4th-8th
> View attachment 236023



Wow! Well done, young scientist! You must be one proud uncle on her account!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A good evening from me.
> 
> Tomorrow we head to to Salisbury Plain (where Stone Henge is)
> 
> We are going on a special trip to try to see Great Bustards. These birds are very scarce and there is a small colony in the middle of the military zone on the plain. My daughter bought us tickets as a present for a special tour (on a day when the army isn’t practicing) to go and see them.
> 
> Today daughter and her friend got the keys to the flat they’re renting together. So we have filled our car with furniture (it’s a Volvo Estate car - station wagon type thing) and other items. We will take those to her flat after the trip.
> 
> Then JoesDad will come home and I am staying until Tuesday. The girls have arranged a number of deliveries for Monday, so I am staying there and answering the door. Not exactly riveting, especially as they have no internet yet, but I have paperwork to wade through for a meeting on Thursday. I’ll go home by train on Tuesday.



Interesting name... Good luck sighting them. And the delivery men afterwards! I hear they’re also quite rare, especially when you’re waiting for them...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Spring is often a little bit skittish in Europa !



Some of us call it consistently unreliable 

I’ll settle for skittish though [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Just had a bright idea to keep the cats out of the Cotoneaster where the Robins nest. Pyracantha has viscous thorns and we have two. I end up pruning loads off them every year. From now on, the prunings are going under the Cotoneaster. Biological cat control [emoji3]

To be honest I was thinking of razor wire and then had a more environmentally friendly brainwave [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Just had a bright idea to keep the cats out of the Cotoneaster where the Robins nest. Pyracantha has viscous thorns and we have two. I end up pruning loads off them every year. From now on, the prunings are going under the Cotoneaster. Biological cat control [emoji3]
> 
> To be honest I was thinking of razor wire and then had a more environmentally friendly brainwave [emoji23]



Or even vicious thorns[emoji849]

Darned autocorrect!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just had a bright idea to keep the cats out of the Cotoneaster where the Robins nest. Pyracantha has viscous thorns and we have two. I end up pruning loads off them every year. From now on, the prunings are going under the Cotoneaster. Biological cat control [emoji3]
> 
> To be honest I was thinking of razor wire and then had a more environmentally friendly brainwave [emoji23]


Razor wire is not cruel to my opinion. It don`t really harm an animal but the learning effect is high !
I use razor wire for my sheep and for the chicken to keep foxes away from them. 
As you know I own a lot cats. I don`t want that they leave my properperty so I build a high wire fence around a major part of my garden. At the upper end of the fence I use a razor wire. When one of my cats climb the fence they get in contact with the razor wire. They learn that the fence will "bite" them if they want to leave the garden and cats learn quick. I never saw one of my cats trying to leave more than 3 times.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Or even vicious thorns[emoji849]
> 
> Darned autocorrect!


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

To all:


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...after a long cold below average temp Winter to Spring... two days here back-to-back of 85 degree F days (30C) has us pooped working in the garden. The high temps have also brought the quick demise of our Spring flowering daffodils. We found a few hidden in our shaded woods that needed a quick pick!
> 
> View attachment 236027


Those are besutiful. Pity that you had to puck them so quickly. You should dry them between two pieces of paper in a book. You could then make a book mark with it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A good evening from me.
> 
> Tomorrow we head to to Salisbury Plain (where Stone Henge is)
> 
> We are going on a special trip to try to see Great Bustards. These birds are very scarce and there is a small colony in the middle of the military zone on the plain. My daughter bought us tickets as a present for a special tour (on a day when the army isn’t practicing) to go and see them.
> 
> Today daughter and her friend got the keys to the flat they’re renting together. So we have filled our car with furniture (it’s a Volvo Estate car - station wagon type thing) and other items. We will take those to her flat after the trip.
> 
> Then JoesDad will come home and I am staying until Tuesday. The girls have arranged a number of deliveries for Monday, so I am staying there and answering the door. Not exactly riveting, especially as they have no internet yet, but I have paperwork to wade through for a meeting on Thursday. I’ll go home by train on Tuesday.


Sounds quite a full few days. Congratulations to your daughter and her friend. And good luck wading through the paperwork.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> More about Great Bustards
> http://greatbustard.org/
> View attachment 236028


Looks like a brown turkey (I think) lol. What's the purple on the bird in the pic? Is it a tag?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I know a few great bustards.... Well change the second letter to a different vowel.


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like it might be in the turkey family.


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Spring is often a little bit skittish in Europa !


Well then someone should tell spring to get a back bone.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> LOVED that video, Linda!!! What a GREAT project to bring them back from extinction in the UK!!!!!!!!!
> I really like the sound that those juveniles make! But I agree: he'd better steer clear of Fergus!


It is such a good thing to be bringing back an almost extinct bird. If only they could do that with the extinct animals as well. Not dinosaurs of course but other harmless ones.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Interesting name... Good luck sighting them. And the delivery men afterwards! I hear they’re also quite rare, especially when you’re waiting for them...


Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just had a bright idea to keep the cats out of the Cotoneaster where the Robins nest. Pyracantha has viscous thorns and we have two. I end up pruning loads off them every year. From now on, the prunings are going under the Cotoneaster. Biological cat control [emoji3]
> 
> To be honest I was thinking of razor wire and then had a more environmentally friendly brainwave [emoji23]


Well done. Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


[emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Sunday fellow CDRians! Today I plan to mow the desert tortoise yard. Because we've had a lot of rain this winter, their grass is about up to my knees. They don't eat it when it gets that tall (unpalatable). I've been putting it off because I have to drive the mower through the Russian yard to get to the desert tortoise yard, and those little russian buggers are such good escape artists I worry they'll get out the gate before I can get through and close it. But I'm determined! Today I'll take a box with me and box up all the russians I can see and hope for the best.

I know Linda is going sight seeing, but what are the rest of you doing?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> To all:


Hope you had a nice day too.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Those are besutiful. Pity that you had to puck them so quickly. You should dry them between two pieces of paper in a book. You could then make a book mark with it.


* Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Looks like a brown turkey (I think) lol. What's the purple on the bird in the pic? Is it a tag?


Not to worry saw it was a tag.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday fellow CDRians! Today I plan to mow the desert tortoise yard. Because we've had a lot of rain this winter, their grass is about up to my knees. They don't eat it when it gets that tall (unpalatable). I've been putting it off because I have to drive the mower through the Russian yard to get to the desert tortoise yard, and those little russian buggers are such good escape artists I worry they'll get out the gate before I can get through and close it. But I'm determined! Today I'll take a box with me and box up all the russians I can see and hope for the best.
> 
> I know Linda is going sight seeing, but what are the rest of you doing?


Good luck with your mowing, Yvonne!
and if anyone could be a successful Russian wrangler, it would be you!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday fellow CDRians! Today I plan to mow the desert tortoise yard. Because we've had a lot of rain this winter, their grass is about up to my knees. They don't eat it when it gets that tall (unpalatable). I've been putting it off because I have to drive the mower through the Russian yard to get to the desert tortoise yard, and those little russian buggers are such good escape artists I worry they'll get out the gate before I can get through and close it. But I'm determined! Today I'll take a box with me and box up all the russians I can see and hope for the best.
> 
> I know Linda is going sight seeing, but what are the rest of you doing?


Laundry day I am afraid. And today is my turn.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday fellow CDRians! Today I plan to mow the desert tortoise yard. Because we've had a lot of rain this winter, their grass is about up to my knees. They don't eat it when it gets that tall (unpalatable). I've been putting it off because I have to drive the mower through the Russian yard to get to the desert tortoise yard, and those little russian buggers are such good escape artists I worry they'll get out the gate before I can get through and close it. But I'm determined! Today I'll take a box with me and box up all the russians I can see and hope for the best.
> 
> I know Linda is going sight seeing, but what are the rest of you doing?



I have nothing particular planned, which is unusual!
I AM, however, going to buy 2 rubber mats to go under our cats' water dishes. Our alpha cat, Julio, for reasons known only to himself, has developed the habit of dabbling and splashing in the water dishes with his front paws. He makes a huge mess SEVERAL times daily. At least rubber mats will confine the water a bit from the floor and the baseboards.
I may also install the UV sterilizer for my aquarium that was delivered today!

...and he's at it AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday fellow CDRians! Today I plan to mow the desert tortoise yard. Because we've had a lot of rain this winter, their grass is about up to my knees. They don't eat it when it gets that tall (unpalatable). I've been putting it off because I have to drive the mower through the Russian yard to get to the desert tortoise yard, and those little russian buggers are such good escape artists I worry they'll get out the gate before I can get through and close it. But I'm determined! Today I'll take a box with me and box up all the russians I can see and hope for the best.
> 
> I know Linda is going sight seeing, but what are the rest of you doing?


I plan on hiding from the world in my greenhouse and replant a few seeds that didn't come up...


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I have nothing particular planned, which is unusual!
> I AM, however, going to buy 2 rubber mats to go under our cats' water dishes. Our alpha cat, Julio, for reasons known only to himself, has developed the habit of dabbling and splashing in the water dishes with his front paws. He makes a huge mess SEVERAL times daily. At least rubber mats will confine the water a bit from the floor and the baseboards.
> I may also install the UV sterilizer for my aquarium that was delivered today!
> 
> ...and he's at it AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 236085


LOL!!!! You should put a little rubber toy in the water.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I plan on hiding from the world in my greenhouse and replant a few seeds that didn't come up...


I took the hose into my greenhouse this a.m. only to discover I had allowed my seedling tray to dry out an it looks like all the little wild grape sprouts Len sent me have dried up and died!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday fellow CDRians! Today I plan to mow the desert tortoise yard. Because we've had a lot of rain this winter, their grass is about up to my knees. They don't eat it when it gets that tall (unpalatable). I've been putting it off because I have to drive the mower through the Russian yard to get to the desert tortoise yard, and those little russian buggers are such good escape artists I worry they'll get out the gate before I can get through and close it. But I'm determined! Today I'll take a box with me and box up all the russians I can see and hope for the best.
> 
> I know Linda is going sight seeing, but what are the rest of you doing?




Cold, dark, windy and drizzling here . Totally opposite weather from what we had here in Md on Friday and Saturday when temps hit the mid 80’s. Today I’m finishing “up-potting” about a dozen fig trees that have grown nicely but now need larger pots. Did about 6 or so yesterday and working on the rest now. Yucky cold though... so not as much fun as yesterday, BUT it’s got to be done now while figgies are just breaking dormancy and putting out their first few leaves. Some of my figs already have put out “Breba” figs.... those that come out of old growth wood. Most figs come from new wood/growth (just FYSA).


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday fellow CDRians! Today I plan to mow the desert tortoise yard. Because we've had a lot of rain this winter, their grass is about up to my knees. They don't eat it when it gets that tall (unpalatable). I've been putting it off because I have to drive the mower through the Russian yard to get to the desert tortoise yard, and those little russian buggers are such good escape artists I worry they'll get out the gate before I can get through and close it. But I'm determined! Today I'll take a box with me and box up all the russians I can see and hope for the best.
> 
> I know Linda is going sight seeing, but what are the rest of you doing?



Good luck with those sneaky Russians, Yvonne! Could it be time you got a sully? You wouldn’t need to mow ever again...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I took the hose into my greenhouse this a.m. only to discover I had allowed my seedling tray to dry out an it looks like all the little wild grape sprouts Len sent me have dried up and died!



Yikes.  Maybe they could be revived?


----------



## Kristoff

I’ve been looking after daughter and sorting out the wardrobe, so nothing exciting to report to my roommates. Hope everyone has had/is having a fantastic and relaxing Sunday regardless of the weather.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I have nothing particular planned, which is unusual!
> I AM, however, going to buy 2 rubber mats to go under our cats' water dishes. Our alpha cat, Julio, for reasons known only to himself, has developed the habit of dabbling and splashing in the water dishes with his front paws. He makes a huge mess SEVERAL times daily. At least rubber mats will confine the water a bit from the floor and the baseboards.
> I may also install the UV sterilizer for my aquarium that was delivered today!
> 
> ...and he's at it AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 236085


Whahaha Naughty Julio. At least the water keeps him amused. Yay on the UV sterilizer. It is always fun when you get deliveries. Good luck on setting it up.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I plan on hiding from the world in my greenhouse and replant a few seeds that didn't come up...


That sounds nice and relaxing. I am going to have to order more dandelion seeds again and also plant them as the ones I planted also didn't come up.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!!!! You should put a little rubber toy in the water.


Love that idea. Maybe a rubber fish?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I took the hose into my greenhouse this a.m. only to discover I had allowed my seedling tray to dry out an it looks like all the little wild grape sprouts Len sent me have dried up and died!


[emoji85] oh no!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark, windy and drizzling here . Totally opposite weather from what we had here in Md on Friday and Saturday when temps hit the mid 80’s. Today I’m finishing “up-potting” about a dozen fig trees that have grown nicely but now need larger pots. Did about 6 or so yesterday and working on the rest now. Yucky cold though... so not as much fun as yesterday, BUT it’s got to be done now while figgies are just breaking dormancy and putting out their first few leaves. Some of my figs already have put out “Breba” figs.... those that come out of old growth wood. Most figs come from new wood/growth (just FYSA).


I never had much luck with my fig tree I had. You sound like you know what you are doing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good luck with those sneaky Russians, Yvonne! Could it be time you got a sully? You wouldn’t need to mow ever again...


I thought that Yvonne had Sullies?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I never had much luck with my fig tree I had. You sound like you know what you are doing.



Most of these I started from cuttings... kept in warm, dark, humid conditions until they throw out roots, then gently repotted. There used to be a great FIGS4FUN Forum of course where like torts ppl were all very enthusiastic about their hobby. Many of my plants I traded, won cuttings or purchased from members. Sadly, due to lots of bickering...I heard it closed down the Forum part. Interested in fig propagation... check this link out http://figs4fun.com/


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> That sounds nice and relaxing. I am going to have to order more dandelion seeds again and also plant them as the ones I planted also didn't come up.


I planted several trays of different types of peppers. The trays that had spicy peppers had a great germination rate but NONE of the sweet peppers came up.
So I bought a new pack of bell pepper seeds(different brand) along with some zinnias and cosmos!


----------



## Bambam1989

While I was at home Depot I also picked up a new "project"
It's called Shape-crete. Claims to be a shapeable concrete mix. Supposed to work like a clay and setup like concrete. Going to see if I can make some plant pots.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Most of these I started from cuttings... kept in warm, dark, humid conditions until they throw out roots, then gently repotted. There used to be a great FIGS4FUN Forum of course where like torts ppl were all very enthusiastic about their hobby. Many of my plants I traded, won cuttings or purchased from members. Sadly, due to lots of bickering...I heard it closed down the Forum part. Interested in fig propagation... check this link out http://figs4fun.com/


Thank you so much. There is lots of info on there. I must get a cutting from my mother in law and try some of those tips.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I planted several trays of different types of peppers. The trays that had spicy peppers had a great germination rate but NONE of the sweet peppers came up.
> So I bought a new pack of bell pepper seeds(different brand) along with some zinnias and cosmos!


Sometimes the seeds work sometimes they don't. Good luck with the new seeds. I hope they germinate this time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> While I was at home Depot I also picked up a new "project"
> It's called Shape-crete. Claims to be a shapeable concrete mix. Supposed to work like a clay and setup like concrete. Going to see if I can make some plant pots.




Interesting, I think I read a few other recent posts on another thread about ppl making hides and other shapes for their reptiles. I’m sure you provide an update. A few years ago, we made some interesting pots out of “hypertufa” equal parts of cement, peatmoss and perlite. Turned out well AND we still have and use them. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertufa


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> While I was at home Depot I also picked up a new "project"
> It's called Shape-crete. Claims to be a shapeable concrete mix. Supposed to work like a clay and setup like concrete. Going to see if I can make some plant pots.


Sounds quite interesting. If you have any plants that have nice big leaves you could use them to make stepping stones with the shape-crete and the leaf for imprints. You would actually use cement to make them but the shape-crete sounds perfect for it. I was going to suggest doing it as a feeding plate for Clunker but maybe not.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Sounds quite interesting. If you have any plants that have nice big leaves you could use them to make stepping stones with the shape-crete and the leaf for imprints. You would actually use cement to make them but the shape-crete sounds perfect for it. I was going to suggest doing it as a feeding plate for Clunker but maybe not.


One of the projects I'm going to try will be making a low sided pot with a "leaf" look. I have rhubarb leaves I plan to use.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting, I think I read a few other recent posts on another thread about ppl making hides and other shapes for their reptiles. I’m sure you provide an update. A few years ago, we made some interesting pots out of “hypertufa” equal parts of cement, peatmoss and perlite. Turned out well AND we still have and use them. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertufa


Could you use it to make a nice water bowl for torts?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Could you use it to make a nice water bowl for torts?


I don't know, i would be concerned about some kind of chemical or toxin leaching into the water. Perhaps if it was sealed with something.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't know, i would be concerned about some kind of chemical or toxin leaching into the water. Perhaps if it was sealed with something.


Just a thought. But probably better to not take a chance.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> One of the projects I'm going to try will be making a low sided pot with a "leaf" look. I have rhubarb leaves I plan to use.


Please post pics. I would love to see that.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Please post pics. I would love to see that.


I have to read on the instructions to see if it needs to be a certain temp to cure, it has been rainy and cool here the past few days.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me for the night. Its the start of the week tomorrow. So good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well that is me for the night. Its the start of the week tomorrow. So good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Sleep well


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Those are besutiful. Pity that you had to puck them so quickly. You should dry them between two pieces of paper in a book. You could then make a book mark with it.


Besutiful ??? LOL.
I like it.


----------



## Bambam1989

I managed to snap these just now with my cell phone.
I believe it to be a Calliope male. With it being a cloudy day his plumage is not vibrant looking.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I managed to snap these just now with my cell phone.
> I believe it to be a Calliope male. With it being a cloudy day his plumage is not vibrant looking.
> View attachment 236122
> View attachment 236123



Very cool. Nice that they do sit down once in awhile! I need to hunt around for our hummer feeders.... they should be arriving soon now that temps are warming.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I managed to snap these just now with my cell phone.
> I believe it to be a Calliope male. With it being a cloudy day his plumage is not vibrant looking.
> View attachment 236122
> View attachment 236123



Oh wow! [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It’s 11:35pm here and I really should be asleep, but the day has been so exciting. 

Firstly we loaded our car with things for our daughter’s new flat and then we drove to Salisbury Plain (about 2 hours). The Plain is mostly owned by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and used for army exercises, but it’s also an amazing wildlife habitat. 

There we joined a small tour (just 7 of us) which was taken out into remote farmland... and yes there were tanks, red flags and big bangs... to see the Great Bustards. It was brilliant! I never expected to see so many. The males are huge... up to 3 feet tall. And they were both displaying and fighting. The photos aren’t very good. I need a better camera







After an excellent pub lunch (Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding and lots of veggies and gravy followed by a ginormous portion of fruit crumble & custard) we went to daughter’s new flat and I have spent the evening helping her to build flat pack furniture. 

When JoesDad got home he sent the best news of all... Mrs Bluet-it is spending her first night in her nest. Maybe there will be an egg tomorrow?! I’m so excited!

This is the photo he sent me


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s 11:35pm here and I really should be asleep, but the day has been so exciting.
> 
> Firstly we loaded our car with things for our daughter’s new flat and then we drove to Salisbury Plain (about 2 hours). The Plain is mostly owned by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and used for army exercises, but it’s also an amazing wildlife habitat.
> 
> There we joined a small tour (just 7 of us) which was taken out into remote farmland... and yes there were tanks, red flags and big bangs... to see the Great Bustards. It was brilliant! I never expected to see so many. The males are huge... up to 3 feet tall. And they were both displaying and fighting. The photos aren’t very good. I need a better camera
> View attachment 236135
> 
> View attachment 236136
> 
> View attachment 236137
> 
> 
> After an excellent pub lunch (Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding and lots of veggies and gravy followed by a ginormous portion of fruit crumble & custard) we went to daughter’s new flat and I have spent the evening helping her to build flat pack furniture.
> 
> When JoesDad got home he sent the best news of all... Mrs Bluet-it is spending her first night in her nest. Maybe there will be an egg tomorrow?! I’m so excited!
> 
> This is the photo he sent me
> View attachment 236138


WOW!!!!! What an exciting day: Great Bustands AND Bluet its!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Besutiful ??? LOL.
> I like it.


Lol. Typing on my phone akways seems to create spelling mistakes. [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I managed to snap these just now with my cell phone.
> I believe it to be a Calliope male. With it being a cloudy day his plumage is not vibrant looking.
> View attachment 236122
> View attachment 236123


Good spotting. I must take pics of the birds by me too. But I don't know what they are.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s 11:35pm here and I really should be asleep, but the day has been so exciting.
> 
> Firstly we loaded our car with things for our daughter’s new flat and then we drove to Salisbury Plain (about 2 hours). The Plain is mostly owned by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and used for army exercises, but it’s also an amazing wildlife habitat.
> 
> There we joined a small tour (just 7 of us) which was taken out into remote farmland... and yes there were tanks, red flags and big bangs... to see the Great Bustards. It was brilliant! I never expected to see so many. The males are huge... up to 3 feet tall. And they were both displaying and fighting. The photos aren’t very good. I need a better camera
> View attachment 236135
> 
> View attachment 236136
> 
> View attachment 236137
> 
> 
> After an excellent pub lunch (Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding and lots of veggies and gravy followed by a ginormous portion of fruit crumble & custard) we went to daughter’s new flat and I have spent the evening helping her to build flat pack furniture.
> 
> When JoesDad got home he sent the best news of all... Mrs Bluet-it is spending her first night in her nest. Maybe there will be an egg tomorrow?! I’m so excited!
> 
> This is the photo he sent me
> View attachment 236138


Yayyy. Typical they always plan for when you are not there.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
I am at Jarrods school waiting to have a meeting with the principal at his request. Will let you know later what it was about. I hope you all have an awesome day. Not chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good spotting. I must take pics of the birds by me too. But I don't know what they are.



You take the photos, I’ll work on the ID


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> I am at Jarrods school waiting to have a meeting with the principal at his request. Will let you know later what it was about. I hope you all have an awesome day. Not chat later.



Good luck with the meeting. It doesn’t sound like good news, but we can keep our fingers crossed. 

My governor school is in the process of inviting a number of students, accompanied by their parents, for a meeting with the Principal and a governor to remind them on the school’s expectations of behaviour and/or “attitude to learning”.

They’re usually pretty positive meetings - a bit of a shock to a teenager that thought Mum wouldn’t know that he/she hadn’t been applying themselves appropriately!

It’s not like any of the adults were never teenagers themselves despite what the teenager concerned believes


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is out and I am planning my day. 

I have a small amount of shopping to do for daughter. Then it’s into her flat to wait for deliveries, so I’ll crack on with paperwork for a meeting on Thursday


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s 11:35pm here and I really should be asleep, but the day has been so exciting.
> 
> Firstly we loaded our car with things for our daughter’s new flat and then we drove to Salisbury Plain (about 2 hours). The Plain is mostly owned by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and used for army exercises, but it’s also an amazing wildlife habitat.
> 
> There we joined a small tour (just 7 of us) which was taken out into remote farmland... and yes there were tanks, red flags and big bangs... to see the Great Bustards. It was brilliant! I never expected to see so many. The males are huge... up to 3 feet tall. And they were both displaying and fighting. The photos aren’t very good. I need a better camera
> View attachment 236135
> 
> View attachment 236136
> 
> View attachment 236137
> 
> 
> After an excellent pub lunch (Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding and lots of veggies and gravy followed by a ginormous portion of fruit crumble & custard) we went to daughter’s new flat and I have spent the evening helping her to build flat pack furniture.
> 
> When JoesDad got home he sent the best news of all... Mrs Bluet-it is spending her first night in her nest. Maybe there will be an egg tomorrow?! I’m so excited!
> 
> This is the photo he sent me
> View attachment 236138



Aw, talons crossed! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Typing on my phone akways seems to create spelling mistakes. [emoji85] [emoji85]



Looool


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> I am at Jarrods school waiting to have a meeting with the principal at his request. Will let you know later what it was about. I hope you all have an awesome day. Not chat later.



I hope it’s a constructive meeting. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out and I am planning my day.
> 
> I have a small amount of shopping to do for daughter. Then it’s into her flat to wait for deliveries, so I’ll crack on with paperwork for a meeting on Thursday



Good morning and Good luck, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
It’s foggy here, but pretty warm. 
[ EDIT: insert picture of a foggy square here. Because TFO won’t let me do it.  ]
Husband’s been away for two weeks in the States and is going to Brussels tonight, straight after the transatlantic flight back. Daughter and I are planning to go to the airport and get his big bag and bring him a fresh shirt, after which he can fly on.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> It’s foggy here, but pretty warm.
> View attachment 236159
> 
> Husband’s been away for two weeks in the States and is going to Brussels tonight, straight after the transatlantic flight back. Daughter and I are planning to go to the airport and get his big bag and bring him a fresh shirt, after which he can fly on.


I remember having to do that for JoesDad on one occasion. Fresh off the plane from New York, he showered at Heathrow, swapped a suitcase of dirty stuff for a suitcase of clean stuff and then checked in for a flight to New Delhi. It was a killer. When he finally got home it took about a month for his bodyclock to know where he was.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I remember having to do that for JoesDad on one occasion. Fresh off the plane from New York, he showered at Heathrow, swapped a suitcase of dirty stuff for a suitcase of clean stuff and then checked in for a flight to New Delhi. It was a killer. When he finally got home it took about a month for his bodyclock to know where he was.



Sounds awful. Glad husband isn’t flying to India!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I hope it’s a constructive meeting. [emoji173]️


Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looool


Aarrggghhh I did it again. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You take the photos, I’ll work on the ID


Deal.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with the meeting. It doesn’t sound like good news, but we can keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> My governor school is in the process of inviting a number of students, accompanied by their parents, for a meeting with the Principal and a governor to remind them on the school’s expectations of behaviour and/or “attitude to learning”.
> 
> They’re usually pretty positive meetings - a bit of a shock to a teenager that thought Mum wouldn’t know that he/she hadn’t been applying themselves appropriately!
> 
> It’s not like any of the adults were never teenagers themselves despite what the teenager concerned believes


Thankfully it was very good news. But was a secret until the announcement in Assembly. He was made Head Boy. I am a very proud Mommy today. Well today more so than usual.[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning and Good luck, Linda!


Ditto.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
> Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 236184



Aw, congratulations! They had to make it so dramatic, didn’t they?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> It’s foggy here, but pretty warm.
> [ EDIT: insert picture of a foggy square here. Because TFO won’t let me do it.  ]
> Husband’s been away for two weeks in the States and is going to Brussels tonight, straight after the transatlantic flight back. Daughter and I are planning to go to the airport and get his big bag and bring him a fresh shirt, after which he can fly on.


Oh dear. Shame sounda quite hectic. Good luck and enjoy the 5min hi and bye.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aw, congratulations! They had to make it so dramatic, didn’t they?


Yip. Had us worrying the whole weekend.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Aarrggghhh I did it again. [emoji85]



That’s OK—or your name wouldn’t be Carolknj!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aw, congratulations! They had to make it so dramatic, didn’t they?


And thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Got to get back to work again. Will not chat later.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thankfully it was very good news. But was a secret until the announcement in Assembly. He was made Head Boy. I am a very proud Mommy today. Well today more so than usual.[emoji1] [emoji1]


Was is a Head Boy ? Can you please explain ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> It’s foggy here, but pretty warm.
> [ EDIT: insert picture of a foggy square here. Because TFO won’t let me do it.  ]
> Husband’s been away for two weeks in the States and is going to Brussels tonight, straight after the transatlantic flight back. Daughter and I are planning to go to the airport and get his big bag and bring him a fresh shirt, after which he can fly on.


Hey Lena, it seems to me that you will need no permanent home. Your home is everywhere on the world and mostly on airports !

Have fun !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Was is a Head Boy ? Can you please explain ?


Lets see if I can explain.
First there are 12 Prefects chosen from the Grade 7's who are the seniors of the primary school. Their job is to help the teachers when necessary and to help during breaks if any kids need help etc. And the Head Boy and Head Girl are chosen as the senior/head of the Prefects.
Google Translate says:
Zuerst werden 12 Präfekten aus der 7. Klasse ausgewählt, die die Senioren der Grundschule sind. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, den Lehrern bei Bedarf zu helfen und in den Pausen zu helfen, wenn Kinder Hilfe brauchen usw. Und der Schulsprecher und das Schulsprecher-Mädchen werden als Senior / Leiter der Präfekten ausgewählt.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Shame sounda quite hectic. Good luck and enjoy the 5min hi and bye.


I am just shaking my head. I give up. However the advantage of this is, that when I do spell something wrong, you will just think it was my phone again.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Shame sounda quite hectic. Good luck and enjoy the 5min hi and bye.



Thank you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hey Lena, it seems to me that you will need no permanent home. Your home is everywhere on the world and mostly on airports !
> 
> Have fun !



I hope not. Sounds awful!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> I am at Jarrods school waiting to have a meeting with the principal at his request. Will let you know later what it was about. I hope you all have an awesome day. Not chat later.


Good luck with that. Thank goodness those days are far behind me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> It’s foggy here, but pretty warm.
> [ EDIT: insert picture of a foggy square here. Because TFO won’t let me do it.  ]
> Husband’s been away for two weeks in the States and is going to Brussels tonight, straight after the transatlantic flight back. Daughter and I are planning to go to the airport and get his big bag and bring him a fresh shirt, after which he can fly on.


Is he travelling for his job? Where was he in the States?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
> Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 236184


Aw, congratulations!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Is he travelling for his job? Where was he in the States?



Everywhere. San Francisco, New York, our alma mater in Missouri...  Yeah, it was for work. Thankfully, with academics, it’s only once or twice a year, but then everything is happening at about the same time.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
> Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 236184



WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!![emoji2]
CONGRATULATIONS, CAROL!!!!!

FANTASTIC JOB, JARROD!!!!!!![emoji2]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
> Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 236184


Congrats!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Everywhere. San Francisco, New York, our alma mater in Missouri...  Yeah, it was for work. Thankfully, with academics, it’s only once or twice a year, but then everything is happening at about the same time.


Whew! He's going to be pooped when he finally lands at home!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s 11:35pm here and I really should be asleep, but the day has been so exciting.
> 
> Firstly we loaded our car with things for our daughter’s new flat and then we drove to Salisbury Plain (about 2 hours). The Plain is mostly owned by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) and used for army exercises, but it’s also an amazing wildlife habitat.
> 
> There we joined a small tour (just 7 of us) which was taken out into remote farmland... and yes there were tanks, red flags and big bangs... to see the Great Bustards. It was brilliant! I never expected to see so many. The males are huge... up to 3 feet tall. And they were both displaying and fighting. The photos aren’t very good. I need a better camera
> View attachment 236135
> 
> View attachment 236136
> 
> View attachment 236137
> 
> 
> After an excellent pub lunch (Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding and lots of veggies and gravy followed by a ginormous portion of fruit crumble & custard) we went to daughter’s new flat and I have spent the evening helping her to build flat pack furniture.
> 
> When JoesDad got home he sent the best news of all... Mrs Bluet-it is spending her first night in her nest. Maybe there will be an egg tomorrow?! I’m so excited!
> 
> This is the photo he sent me
> View attachment 236138



Great day for sure!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wxr report from Maryland.. we had an absolute deluge of rain overnight and this morning. Streams and rivers have flooded, beltway closed due to flooding, cars trapped in flooded highways, but our Grape Hyacinths Just loved it....


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wxr report from Maryland.. we had an absolute deluge of rain overnight and this morning. Streams and rivers have flooded, beltway closed due to flooding, cars trapped in flooded highways, but our Grape Hyacinths Just loved it....
> 
> View attachment 236198


That's awfully pretty. Too bad about the flooding. Hope you don't have to go out through it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
> Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 236184


What fantastic news! Well done Jarrod and well done Proud Mama! That is just wonderful! It has made my day


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I am exhausted and we still have adouble bed to build 

JoesDad reported this morning that Mrs Bluet-it wasn't in the nestbox while he had breakfast and there was no egg... there has to be one soon though, surely? I shall, of course be demanding an update when he gets home from work in an hour or so 

Daughter's flat is coming together. Furniture has been installed and flat packs built. Things are gradually finding homes. It's a lovely spacious place and a reasonably easy walk to anywhere you need to get... unfortunately that meant a lot of walking today as I am without a car and there turned out to be a number of things that needed to be got!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lets see if I can explain.
> First there are 12 Prefects chosen from the Grade 7's who are the seniors of the primary school. Their job is to help the teachers when necessary and to help during breaks if any kids need help etc. And the Head Boy and Head Girl are chosen as the senior/head of the Prefects.
> Google Translate says:
> Zuerst werden 12 Präfekten aus der 7. Klasse ausgewählt, die die Senioren der Grundschule sind. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, den Lehrern bei Bedarf zu helfen und in den Pausen zu helfen, wenn Kinder Hilfe brauchen usw. Und der Schulsprecher und das Schulsprecher-Mädchen werden als Senior / Leiter der Präfekten ausgewählt.


Thank you. I think I understood it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I am exhausted and we still have adouble bed to build
> 
> JoesDad reported this morning that Mrs Bluet-it wasn't in the nestbox while he had breakfast and there was no egg... there has to be one soon though, surely? I shall, of course be demanding an update when he gets home from work in an hour or so
> 
> Daughter's flat is coming together. Furniture has been installed and flat packs built. Things are gradually finding homes. It's a lovely spacious place and a reasonably easy walk to anywhere you need to get... unfortunately that meant a lot of walking today as I am without a car and there turned out to be a number of things that needed to be got!



Your birdies have to be close, just sitting in for a last fit, seeing how well it warms up. Good luck.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yall know how my husband was redoing one wall and putting in some new plugs... Well we have discovered that our house is an electrical fire waiting to happen. I don't know how this house passed inspection!
So yeah my husband has to rewire most of the house, and install the proper size breakers


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Yall know how my husband was redoing one wall and putting in some new plugs... Well we have discovered that our house is an electrical fire waiting to happen. I don't know how this house passed inspection!
> So yeah my husband has to rewire most of the house, and install the proper size breakers



Goodness!  
The only thing that could be worse is to not discover that...


----------



## Kristoff

Inconspicuously swapped bags with husband at the airport. [emoji85][emoji23] 
He brought me a T-shirt from Alma Mater, and I’ve just discovered that I now love US sizes. It’s the only way of looking at clothes that still puts me in the “Small” category. [emoji85]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Yall know how my husband was redoing one wall and putting in some new plugs... Well we have discovered that our house is an electrical fire waiting to happen. I don't know how this house passed inspection!
> So yeah my husband has to rewire most of the house, and install the proper size breakers


You're so lucky he can do it himself. The house I lived in before this one was built in the '70s by a regular guy in his spare time (I think it's called a spec house) and after I lived there a while and learned to live with the house's little electrical idiosyncrasies (turn off all lights and appliances prior to plugging in the vacuum, etc), I did a little research, and found that he had wired the house with aluminum wire. I was always worried after that that the house was going to burn down around me.

I feel your pain. A new breaker box is not cheap.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Goodness!
> The only thing that could be worse is to not discover that...


Some of the electrical boxes show evidence of getting HOT. 
This has turned into a very big and expensive project that HAS to be done.
Sorry Clunker, your new enclosure has to wait a little longer...

On a happy note, all the improvements that are being done will really help increase the property's resale value for when we are able to move[emoji106]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
> Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 236184



WooHoo!!! Congratulations to Jarrod!!!

Love their uniforms!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wxr report from Maryland.. we had an absolute deluge of rain overnight and this morning. Streams and rivers have flooded, beltway closed due to flooding, cars trapped in flooded highways, but our Grape Hyacinths Just loved it....
> 
> View attachment 236198


Lol. Amazing that something that looks so delicate can survive all of that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I am exhausted and we still have adouble bed to build
> 
> JoesDad reported this morning that Mrs Bluet-it wasn't in the nestbox while he had breakfast and there was no egg... there has to be one soon though, surely? I shall, of course be demanding an update when he gets home from work in an hour or so
> 
> Daughter's flat is coming together. Furniture has been installed and flat packs built. Things are gradually finding homes. It's a lovely spacious place and a reasonably easy walk to anywhere you need to get... unfortunately that meant a lot of walking today as I am without a car and there turned out to be a number of things that needed to be got!


It Sounded exhausting. Well done on what you have done so far.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yall know how my husband was redoing one wall and putting in some new plugs... Well we have discovered that our house is an electrical fire waiting to happen. I don't know how this house passed inspection!
> So yeah my husband has to rewire most of the house, and install the proper size breakers


OMW. That is going to be a job and a half. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Some of the electrical boxes show evidence of getting HOT.
> This has turned into a very big and expensive project that HAS to be done.
> Sorry Clunker, your new enclosure has to wait a little longer...
> 
> On a happy note, all the improvements that are being done will really help increase the property's resale value for when we are able to move[emoji106]


Still. Shame not nice when unexpected expenses take over.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, congratulations!


Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!![emoji2]
> CONGRATULATIONS, CAROL!!!!!
> 
> FANTASTIC JOB, JARROD!!!!!!![emoji2]


Thank you Bea. I am very proud of my boy.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you Bambam.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! He's going to be pooped when he finally lands at home!


That will be some serious jet lag.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What fantastic news! Well done Jarrod and well done Proud Mama! That is just wonderful! It has made my day


Thank you Linda. Made my day too! [emoji3][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Your birdies have to be close, just sitting in for a last fit, seeing how well it warms up. Good luck.


I think so too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Inconspicuously swapped bags with husband at the airport. [emoji85][emoji23]
> He brought me a T-shirt from Alma Mater, and I’ve just discovered that I now love US sizes. It’s the only way of looking at clothes that still puts me in the “Small” category. [emoji85]


I love getting gifts. I bet it was nice to see him even if it was for just a short while.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Some of the electrical boxes show evidence of getting HOT.
> This has turned into a very big and expensive project that HAS to be done.
> Sorry Clunker, your new enclosure has to wait a little longer...
> 
> On a happy note, all the improvements that are being done will really help increase the property's resale value for when we are able to move[emoji106]


Glad there is a positive side to it. But still crappy that you even have to do it.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> WooHoo!!! Congratulations to Jarrod!!!
> 
> Love their uniforms!!


Thank you. Their Blazers are normally Blue. But the principal (who is a new principal) decided to start a new tradition and gave them each a green blazer. So they are the only two wearing green blazers. [emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I am exhausted and we still have adouble bed to build
> 
> JoesDad reported this morning that Mrs Bluet-it wasn't in the nestbox while he had breakfast and there was no egg... there has to be one soon though, surely? I shall, of course be demanding an update when he gets home from work in an hour or so
> 
> Daughter's flat is coming together. Furniture has been installed and flat packs built. Things are gradually finding homes. It's a lovely spacious place and a reasonably easy walk to anywhere you need to get... unfortunately that meant a lot of walking today as I am without a car and there turned out to be a number of things that needed to be got!


I think all of us are waiting for that egg in great anticipation. Come on Mrs Bluet-it, lay your egg already. Problem is that she will lay the egg and then we will be waiting for the chick to hatch etc. Etc. Sjoe but we are an impatient bunch...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Yall know how my husband was redoing one wall and putting in some new plugs... Well we have discovered that our house is an electrical fire waiting to happen. I don't know how this house passed inspection!
> So yeah my husband has to rewire most of the house, and install the proper size breakers


Aaargh! That's a big job


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. A very busy day. However, all the furniture is now built. Daughter has a bed and a bookcase and drawers and a desk. We could have done with an electric screwdriver; our hands are quite sore! 

I am now trying to wind down so I can sleep. 

JoesDad reports that Mrs Bluet-it has brought more feathers into the nest and is roosting their again tonight. Maybe she's waiting for me before she lays 

My work in Southampton is done for now. Tomorrow I head back to Kent by train


----------



## JoesMum

And Good Morning roomies. I’m currently in my hotel room drinking coffee. I have a “fine” view of Eastleigh Station from my window which is handy for getting home 



I booked myself into TravelLodge (a cheap chain that doesn’t even have a restaurant) for the last couple of nights. I’ll wander up to daughter’s flat for breakfast shortly. 

She’s still sleeping in her old house as she moves stuff over. She will be in the new flat by the end of the week and has to be out of the old one by the end of next week. 

JoesDad reports no eggs in the nestbox this morning!

Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A very busy day. However, all the furniture is now built. Daughter has a bed and a bookcase and drawers and a desk. We could have done with an electric screwdriver; our hands are quite sore!
> 
> I am now trying to wind down so I can sleep.
> 
> JoesDad reports that Mrs Bluet-it has brought more feathers into the nest and is roosting their again tonight. Maybe she's waiting for me before she lays
> 
> My work in Southampton is done for now. Tomorrow I head back to Kent by train



Well done, Linda. You’re a super mom. How lucky for your girl. And for her friend too.  
The Mr and Mrs Bluet-it are a touch too fastidious, don’t you think?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Laundry day at my house. It was still foggy in the morning, and the sky is light gray—almost white. But nothing’s falling down from it, so it’s perfectly reputable weather.  Wishing everyone a terrific Tuesday!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Well done, Linda. You’re a super mom. How lucky for your girl. And for her friend too.
> The Mr and Mrs Bluet-it are a touch too fastidious, don’t you think?



I need to check it out thoroughly when I get home. Bluet-its don’t start incubating their eggs until they have laid the whole clutch. 

The female plucks her breast feathers so she can get her body warmth to the eggs better. 

JoesDad is saying there are many more feathers in the box and the eggs are tiny (around 15mm/0.6 inch). So I am wondering if there are eggs under all the new feathers in the box. 

Photo of egg from Google


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A very busy day. However, all the furniture is now built. Daughter has a bed and a bookcase and drawers and a desk. We could have done with an electric screwdriver; our hands are quite sore!
> 
> I am now trying to wind down so I can sleep.
> 
> JoesDad reports that Mrs Bluet-it has brought more feathers into the nest and is roosting their again tonight. Maybe she's waiting for me before she lays
> 
> My work in Southampton is done for now. Tomorrow I head back to Kent by train


Well done on all the building of furniture. You are quite the handy woman. Mmmm on Mrs Bluet-it. She must know that you are not home and wants your support. So she is making sure you get home first. What a clever little birdie.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And Good Morning roomies. I’m currently in my hotel room drinking coffee. I have a “fine” view of Eastleigh Station from my window which is handy for getting home
> View attachment 236234
> 
> 
> I booked myself into TravelLodge (a cheap chain that doesn’t even have a restaurant) for the last couple of nights. I’ll wander up to daughter’s flat for breakfast shortly.
> 
> She’s still sleeping in her old house as she moves stuff over. She will be in the new flat by the end of the week and has to be out of the old one by the end of next week.
> 
> JoesDad reports no eggs in the nestbox this morning!
> 
> Not see you later


 Travel safely.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Laundry day at my house. It was still foggy in the morning, and the sky is light gray—almost white. But nothing’s falling down from it, so it’s perfectly reputable weather.  Wishing everyone a terrific Tuesday!


Good Morning Lena,

Good luck with the laundry.!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I need to check it out thoroughly when I get home. Bluet-its don’t start incubating their eggs until they have laid the whole clutch.
> 
> The female plucks her breast feathers so she can get her body warmth to the eggs better.
> 
> JoesDad is saying there are many more feathers in the box and the eggs are tiny (around 15mm/0.6 inch). So I am wondering if there are eggs under all the new feathers in the box.
> 
> Photo of egg from Google
> View attachment 236235


And the plot thickens.....


----------



## CarolM

Hi From Me,

And bye from me too. Popped in quickly, but got to get back to working again. Too much to do and not enough time.

Chat with you all later.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Yall know how my husband was redoing one wall and putting in some new plugs... Well we have discovered that our house is an electrical fire waiting to happen. I don't know how this house passed inspection!
> So yeah my husband has to rewire most of the house, and install the proper size breakers



Oh, MY!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

I miss John and Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I miss John and Adam.



We all do


----------



## JoesMum

I am home  It’s warm and sunny here too. The lawn seems to have sprouted a foot in two days, so that’s tomorrow’s job sorted [emoji849]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I miss John and Adam.



Me, too.
I don’t worry about Adam- I “see” him in The Fossil Forum, and he’s putting a LOT of time and energy into his fossil work. Sort of an “all-or-nothing” kind of guy, sometimes. [emoji38]
But I do worry about John...[emoji51]


----------



## Bambam1989

Due to extreme fire hazard risk, the power that is going to my dishwasher and my art room is turned off until fixed.
I haven't hand washed dishes in a year..


----------



## Momof4

How cute is this?
My friend made it.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Due to extreme fire hazard risk, the power that is going to my dishwasher and my art room is turned off until fixed.
> I haven't hand washed dishes in a year..



HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Due to extreme fire hazard risk, the power that is going to my dishwasher and my art room is turned off until fixed.
> I haven't hand washed dishes in a year..


Think about how clean your hands are going to be. And your fingernails!!! I love how my hands look after washing dishes - then I put on my gardening gloves, go outside, and have dirty nails and rough hands once more!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Think about how clean your hands are going to be. And your fingernails!!! I love how my hands look after washing dishes - then I put on my gardening gloves, go outside, and have dirty nails and rough hands once more!


Really? Hand washing usually makes my hands feel dry afterwards.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Really? Hand washing usually makes my hands feel dry afterwards.


Maybe it's your dish soap. I use Costco's brand of environmentally friendly dish soap. I love that stuff. Just a little bit works great on cleaning dirty, greasy dishes, and my hands feel soft and wonderful afterwards.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe it's your dish soap. I use Costco's brand of environmentally friendly dish soap. I love that stuff. Just a little bit works great on cleaning dirty, greasy dishes, and my hands feel soft and wonderful afterwards.


I use Dawn dish soap.. so that could be it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We all do


Yip. I agree.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am home  It’s warm and sunny here too. The lawn seems to have sprouted a foot in two days, so that’s tomorrow’s job sorted [emoji849]


Who needs gym with house chores to do.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Due to extreme fire hazard risk, the power that is going to my dishwasher and my art room is turned off until fixed.
> I haven't hand washed dishes in a year..


Lol. It's like riding a bicycle. You never forget how.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> How cute is this?
> My friend made it.
> 
> View attachment 236241


Love it, Your friend is very clever.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Think about how clean your hands are going to be. And your fingernails!!! I love how my hands look after washing dishes - then I put on my gardening gloves, go outside, and have dirty nails and rough hands once more!


You should do it the other way round. That way your hands get all nice and clean after getting dirty from the garden work.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I use Dawn dish soap.. so that could be it.


We use sunlight dish soap. But washing with your hands is a good excuse to put some hand cream on afterwards.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I miss John and Adam.





JoesMum said:


> We all do



Ditto.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Due to extreme fire hazard risk, the power that is going to my dishwasher and my art room is turned off until fixed.
> I haven't hand washed dishes in a year..



Ouch, that’s tough. But still, kudos to your husband for spotting the problem!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> How cute is this?
> My friend made it.
> 
> View attachment 236241



Very cute!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Think about how clean your hands are going to be. And your fingernails!!! I love how my hands look after washing dishes - then I put on my gardening gloves, go outside, and have dirty nails and rough hands once more!



I hope neither you, nor Bambam will have to give fingerprints. Detergents can partially wash them off too!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. It's like riding a bicycle. You never forget how.



Even if you try to forget very hard!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You should do it the other way round. That way your hands get all nice and clean after getting dirty from the garden work.



Brimming with optimism! 
I love your outlook on life!


----------



## JoesMum

Bluet-it update:

I am pretty confident there are no eggs, but JoesDad and I are recovering from watching high drama in the box. 

A bumblebee spent about half an hour investigating the box, crawling round under the nest material, particularly in the nest cup. It flew out a couple of times and then returned. 

It was down in the bottom of the nest cup when Mrs Bluet-it returned with some fluff. She went to shape the nest cup as she does and jumped out fast as there was a loud, angry buzzing. 

She went ballistic... squawking and hissing and trying to peck the bee. She eventually hit her target and the bee ended up on its back. 

This video (turn on the sound) is the final couple of minutes of the bee recovering and trying to leave with Mrs B protesting noisily in the background. 





Afterwards she sat in the box in shock for a couple of minutes like this 





She has been in and out since, but is clearly very wary. I’ll let you know what happens next


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Bluet-it update:
> 
> I am pretty confident there are no eggs, but JoesDad and I are recovering from watching high drama in the box.
> 
> A bumblebee spent about half an hour investigating the box, crawling round under the nest material, particularly in the nest cup. It flew out a couple of times and then returned.
> 
> It was down in the bottom of the nest cup when Mrs Bluet-it returned with some fluff. She went to shape the nest cup as she does and jumped out fast as there was a loud, angry buzzing.
> 
> She went ballistic... squawking and hissing and trying to peck the bee. She eventually hit her target and the bee ended up on its back.
> 
> This video (turn on the sound) is the final couple of minutes of the bee recovering and trying to leave with Mrs B protesting noisily in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards she sat in the box in shock for a couple of minutes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has been in and out since, but is clearly very wary. I’ll let you know what happens next



WOW!!!! What great videos!!!!![emoji2]
She really DOES look a bit shocked, poor thing. [emoji173]️ Now, THIS my kind of “reality tv!” [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

Good Afterevening all.
Finally sat down. Winter is definitly here exceot for our rain (of course [emoji20]) work has been superbusy. And yes I know that in winter your days are actually shorter. But I still go to bed at the same time as in summer - yet those number of hours just seem to have decreased somehow. Anywayyyyy I hope all are having a good afternoon or evening whichever one it might be.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Bluet-it update:
> 
> I am pretty confident there are no eggs, but JoesDad and I are recovering from watching high drama in the box.
> 
> A bumblebee spent about half an hour investigating the box, crawling round under the nest material, particularly in the nest cup. It flew out a couple of times and then returned.
> 
> It was down in the bottom of the nest cup when Mrs Bluet-it returned with some fluff. She went to shape the nest cup as she does and jumped out fast as there was a loud, angry buzzing.
> 
> She went ballistic... squawking and hissing and trying to peck the bee. She eventually hit her target and the bee ended up on its back.
> 
> This video (turn on the sound) is the final couple of minutes of the bee recovering and trying to leave with Mrs B protesting noisily in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards she sat in the box in shock for a couple of minutes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has been in and out since, but is clearly very wary. I’ll let you know what happens next



Oh no! I couldn’t have the sound on, but is the bumblebee gone now? The Mrs is very territorial, which is a good sign. Hope she recovers quickly and has no more intruders...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I hope neither you, nor Bambam will have to give fingerprints. Detergents can partially wash them off too!


So if I need to murder someone all I have to do is wash my hands in detergent a couple of thousand times...then I won't leave any fingerprints? Perfect. Good to know. You know just in case.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Even if you try to forget very hard!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Brimming with optimism!
> I love your outlook on life!


Whahaha. A girl has to make the best use of her time...so much to do and very little time to do it in, so might as well plan accordingly and optimise the time you do have.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh no! I couldn’t have the sound on, but is the bumblebee gone now? The Mrs is very territorial, which is a good sign. Hope she recovers quickly and has no more intruders...



The bee has departed. Hopefully it won’t try again tomorrow


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Bluet-it update:
> 
> I am pretty confident there are no eggs, but JoesDad and I are recovering from watching high drama in the box.
> 
> A bumblebee spent about half an hour investigating the box, crawling round under the nest material, particularly in the nest cup. It flew out a couple of times and then returned.
> 
> It was down in the bottom of the nest cup when Mrs Bluet-it returned with some fluff. She went to shape the nest cup as she does and jumped out fast as there was a loud, angry buzzing.
> 
> She went ballistic... squawking and hissing and trying to peck the bee. She eventually hit her target and the bee ended up on its back.
> 
> This video (turn on the sound) is the final couple of minutes of the bee recovering and trying to leave with Mrs B protesting noisily in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards she sat in the box in shock for a couple of minutes like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has been in and out since, but is clearly very wary. I’ll let you know what happens next


Poor Mrs Bluet-it. I would be in shock too.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> So if I need to murder someone all I have to do is wash my hands in detergent a couple of thousand times...then I won't leave any fingerprints? Perfect. Good to know. You know just in case.


Or just rub them with a fine grit sandpaper for a few minutes... Sounds quicker


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The bee has departed. Hopefully it won’t try again tomorrow


Oh I hope it doesn't. I have grown rather fond of Mrs Bluet-it.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Or just rub them with a fine grit sandpaper for a few minutes... Sounds quicker


But also sounds painful.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to call it a night. So good night and sleep tight all. Not chat tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am going to call it a night. So good night and sleep tight all. Not chat tomorrow at some point.



Good night, Carol! Sleep tight, don’t let bumblebees bite


----------



## JoesMum

Thank goodness for that Mrs B is back and has snuggled down for a third night in the box


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How cute is this?
> My friend made it.
> 
> View attachment 236241


I wish I were talented like that. There's a wall hanging I'd like to make. It's made out of old, shallow wooden crates, put together maybe three or four in random shapes, then you use the resultant shelves to put small pots of succulents on. I've seen something like it on the 'net.

Not quite this, but similar:







I like this too, but I'd want the box bottoms on the wall:






Maybe some day when I get some ambition and all my work is done, I may try my hand at it.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> You should do it the other way round. That way your hands get all nice and clean after getting dirty from the garden work.


I'm lazy in the afternoon, and don't do my dishes until the next day. I have to do them first thing so I have room in the kitchen to prepare tortoise food. Now that it's getting to be ant season, I really should get in the habit of washing dishes right after the mess is made (lunch).


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Afterevening all.
> Finally sat down. Winter is definitly here exceot for our rain (of course [emoji20]) work has been superbusy. And yes I know that in winter your days are actually shorter. But I still go to bed at the same time as in summer - yet those number of hours just seem to have decreased somehow. Anywayyyyy I hope all are having a good afternoon or evening whichever one it might be.


It seems like only last week you were saying it seemed to be getting colder and winter must be coming.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I were talented like that. There's a wall hanging I'd like to make. It's made out of old, shallow wooden crates, put together maybe three or four in random shapes, then you use the resultant shelves to put small pots of succulents on. I've seen something like it on the 'net.
> 
> Not quite this, but similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this too, but I'd want the box bottoms on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some day when I get some ambition and all my work is done, I may try my hand at it.



Love those!! I’m the Pinterest pinning queen but never try or do what I pin!!


----------



## Momof4

I used the weed trimmer for the first time this season trimmed the pepper tree over the enclosures and trimmed up my grape vines a bit. 
It is so weird without my grandson since he started preschool. I’m getting more done!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I miss John and Adam.


Me too.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I were talented like that. There's a wall hanging I'd like to make. It's made out of old, shallow wooden crates, put together maybe three or four in random shapes, then you use the resultant shelves to put small pots of succulents on. I've seen something like it on the 'net.
> 
> Not quite this, but similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this too, but I'd want the box bottoms on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some day when I get some ambition and all my work is done, I may try my hand at it.


I really like that top photo!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I used the weed trimmer for the first time this season trimmed the pepper tree over the enclosures and trimmed up my grape vines a bit.
> It is so weird without my grandson since he started preschool. I’m getting more done!


My brother-in-law lost a bet with my sister, and as a result had to help work in our mother's garden one weekend. He did not know what asparagus plants looked like and weed-eated her asparagus to the ground, thinking he was cutting weeds.
He got corrected.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> My brother-in-law lost a bet with my sister, and as a result had to help work in our mother's garden one weekend. He did not know what asparagus plants looked like and weed-eated her asparagus to the ground, thinking he was cutting weeds.
> He got corrected.



Ooooops, never a good thing.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I were talented like that. There's a wall hanging I'd like to make. It's made out of old, shallow wooden crates, put together maybe three or four in random shapes, then you use the resultant shelves to put small pots of succulents on. I've seen something like it on the 'net.
> 
> Not quite this, but similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this too, but I'd want the box bottoms on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some day when I get some ambition and all my work is done, I may try my hand at it.



Just having an idea like that is already creative by my standards!  
But work is never done


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I used the weed trimmer for the first time this season trimmed the pepper tree over the enclosures and trimmed up my grape vines a bit.
> It is so weird without my grandson since he started preschool. I’m getting more done!



Hello, freedom!  How is he settling in the preschool environment?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My brother-in-law lost a bet with my sister, and as a result had to help work in our mother's garden one weekend. He did not know what asparagus plants looked like and weed-eated her asparagus to the ground, thinking he was cutting weeds.
> He got corrected.



I bet no one cut him any slack for that!  Poor asparagus


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is out and things are getting warm here. Expected high of 22C/72F today... and 26C/79F tomorrow!

I’m just off to see my physio/osteo. Not see you all later


----------



## katieandiggy

Morning all, hope everyone is doing ok... I’ve tried to catch up on 5 days worth of posts.
As Joesmum said our weather in the UK is improving yippeeeee! It’s a lovely sunny morning in London, warm enough to walk without a coat.
Unfortunately I’m stuck in the office all day, and where I sit in a big open plan office is right in the middle so I don’t have any windows near me at all. Those that do sit next to the window tend to pull down the blinds because the glare of the sun affects their view of their computer screen. [emoji22]

I’m not sure if it’s just me but the sun can totally affect my mood, I find dark, dull days I actually have no motivation to do anything, as soon as the sun pops it head out, I’m up, out, mowing grass, planting flowers. I’m looking forward to getting home at about 6pm tonight and getting out into the garden. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out and things are getting warm here. Expected high of 22C/72F today... and 26C/79F tomorrow!
> 
> I’m just off to see my physio/osteo. Not see you all later





katieandiggy said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is doing ok... I’ve tried to catch up on 5 days worth of posts.
> As Joesmum said our weather in the UK is improving yippeeeee! It’s a lovely sunny morning in London, warm enough to walk without a coat.
> Unfortunately I’m stuck in the office all day, and where I sit in a big open plan office is right in the middle so I don’t have any windows near me at all. Those that do sit next to the window tend to pull down the blinds because the glare of the sun affects their view of their computer screen. [emoji22]
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s just me but the sun can totally affect my mood, I find dark, dull days I actually have no motivation to do anything, as soon as the sun pops it head out, I’m up, out, mowing grass, planting flowers. I’m looking forward to getting home at about 6pm tonight and getting out into the garden.
> 
> Have a great day!



Hello, UK roommates!
Sounds like summer has wandered onto your side of the Channel.  
19C in Denmark, which is almost summer! My windows are open; a street musician is playing the melody we danced to as our wedding dance. 
The sun — D3 specifically? — certainly improves my spirits too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I were talented like that. There's a wall hanging I'd like to make. It's made out of old, shallow wooden crates, put together maybe three or four in random shapes, then you use the resultant shelves to put small pots of succulents on. I've seen something like it on the 'net.
> 
> Not quite this, but similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this too, but I'd want the box bottoms on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some day when I get some ambition and all my work is done, I may try my hand at it.



If you wait for your work to be done, I don't think you will ever do it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm lazy in the afternoon, and don't do my dishes until the next day. I have to do them first thing so I have room in the kitchen to prepare tortoise food. Now that it's getting to be ant season, I really should get in the habit of washing dishes right after the mess is made (lunch).


Ha Ha Ha. You sound like me. I also tend to leave my dishes until the next day.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It seems like only last week you were saying it seemed to be getting colder and winter must be coming.


I know it is crazy. It has been dark and dismal this week. And next week it will probably be hot again in the afternoon. But the mornings and nights are cold. Cold for us anyway. You guys who get snow in winter etc, would probably call it a spring day.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love those!! I’m the Pinterest pinning queen but never try or do what I pin!!


You should take one Saturday and just try a few of the things that you have liked. It is fun, when you have the time or make the time.

I made some fairy houses last year. I saw it on Pininterest as well and it was great fun. I actually need to make another one for my niece, but have been putting it off. I'm thinking that I should do it this Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I used the weed trimmer for the first time this season trimmed the pepper tree over the enclosures and trimmed up my grape vines a bit.
> It is so weird without my grandson since he started preschool. I’m getting more done!


Lol, you don't realise how much time kids take until they are not there.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> My brother-in-law lost a bet with my sister, and as a result had to help work in our mother's garden one weekend. He did not know what asparagus plants looked like and weed-eated her asparagus to the ground, thinking he was cutting weeds.
> He got corrected.


Oh Dear. I bet he will know what they look like from now on.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just having an idea like that is already creative by my standards!
> But work is never done


More or less snap on the second sentence.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out and things are getting warm here. Expected high of 22C/72F today... and 26C/79F tomorrow!
> 
> I’m just off to see my physio/osteo. Not see you all later


Good Luck and enjoy your sunny days.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is doing ok... I’ve tried to catch up on 5 days worth of posts.
> As Joesmum said our weather in the UK is improving yippeeeee! It’s a lovely sunny morning in London, warm enough to walk without a coat.
> Unfortunately I’m stuck in the office all day, and where I sit in a big open plan office is right in the middle so I don’t have any windows near me at all. Those that do sit next to the window tend to pull down the blinds because the glare of the sun affects their view of their computer screen. [emoji22]
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s just me but the sun can totally affect my mood, I find dark, dull days I actually have no motivation to do anything, as soon as the sun pops it head out, I’m up, out, mowing grass, planting flowers. I’m looking forward to getting home at about 6pm tonight and getting out into the garden.
> 
> Have a great day!


oh Shame. I hope 6pm comes quickly for you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hello, UK roommates!
> Sounds like summer has wandered onto your side of the Channel.
> 19C in Denmark, which is almost summer! My windows are open; a street musician is playing the melody we danced to as our wedding dance.
> The sun — D3 specifically? — certainly improves my spirits too.


You See, you regard 19c as almost summer. We think that is cold. Obviously you needed to hear your wedding song today.......because they played it for you.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I bet no one cut him any slack for that!  Poor asparagus



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Hello everyone.
Spring is here. Wonderful sunny and warm weather. I am going to pick my torts for their first walk outside. We all need a lot of D3 and sunlight me thinks ! @Kristoff 
Hope to see you all not later in the evening. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You should take one Saturday and just try a few of the things that you have liked. It is fun, when you have the time or make the time.
> 
> I made some fairy houses last year. I saw it on Pininterest as well and it was great fun. I actually need to make another one for my niece, but have been putting it off. I'm thinking that I should do it this Saturday.



Beautiful! Well done, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> More or less snap on the second sentence.



Yep. I thought so too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You See, you regard 19c as almost summer. We think that is cold. Obviously you needed to hear your wedding song today.......because they played it for you.



I know. It’s all relative. The first time we were in Denmark, they were having a “heat wave” of 26C. We thought it hadn’t warmed up yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is doing ok... I’ve tried to catch up on 5 days worth of posts.
> As Joesmum said our weather in the UK is improving yippeeeee! It’s a lovely sunny morning in London, warm enough to walk without a coat.
> Unfortunately I’m stuck in the office all day, and where I sit in a big open plan office is right in the middle so I don’t have any windows near me at all. Those that do sit next to the window tend to pull down the blinds because the glare of the sun affects their view of their computer screen. [emoji22]
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s just me but the sun can totally affect my mood, I find dark, dull days I actually have no motivation to do anything, as soon as the sun pops it head out, I’m up, out, mowing grass, planting flowers. I’m looking forward to getting home at about 6pm tonight and getting out into the garden.
> 
> Have a great day!



Overcast days affect me too. I tend to sit arund and read or work jigsaw puzzles if it's overcast instead of getting my chores done.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, some SUNSHINE and warmer temps here in MD as well. Maryland Department of Natural Resources just sent this out... a sure sign of #Spring


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> Overcast days affect me too. I tend to sit arund and read or work jigsaw puzzles if it's overcast instead of getting my chores done.


And wouldn't you just know it? I was planning to mow today, went outside to feed, water and clean up tortoises, and it's overcast and slightly windy. So no mowing for me today. I'll clean the kitchen and wash the floor instead. Shucks!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> And wouldn't you just know it? I was planning to mow today, went outside to feed, water and clean up tortoises, and it's overcast and slightly windy. So no mowing for me today. I'll clean the kitchen and wash the floor instead. Shucks!



I agree, mowing is a lot more fun. Cleaning up is a never-ending process.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. A glorious day. I cut the grass for the first time this year 

My physio has decided that I must have an x ray to specifically look for an A/C (Acromioclavicular) Joint Spur or Tendon Calcification. I have refrained from Googling anything other than what A/C stood for... and now understand why neither my physio, nor my GP who I spoke to by phone to get referred, has written it longhand 

The pain is much less, but the range of movement is still poor. 

And then I had paperwork to do  Tomorrow is due to be the hottest day of the year and I am scheduled to be in meetings from 9am-6pm. Not good!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Spring is here. Wonderful sunny and warm weather. I am going to pick my torts for their first walk outside. We all need a lot of D3 and sunlight me thinks ! @Kristoff
> Hope to see you all not later in the evening. Have a nice day.


Love your quote of the day. Yayyyyyyyy your torts get to go outside. Enjoy your sunshine little torties.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful! Well done, Carol!


Thank you Lena. Made out of a 5lt water bottle. Beach sand/tiny stones and glue. Used sticks etc from the garden and moss as well. Something you could do with your daughter. You can use river stones instead of the beach sand.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I know. It’s all relative. The first time we were in Denmark, they were having a “heat wave” of 26C. We thought it hadn’t warmed up yet.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, some SUNSHINE and warmer temps here in MD as well. Maryland Department of Natural Resources just sent this out... a sure sign of #Spring
> 
> View attachment 236359


Looks like easter eggs. Hey @Bambam1989 Mark found some of your easter eggs.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> And wouldn't you just know it? I was planning to mow today, went outside to feed, water and clean up tortoises, and it's overcast and slightly windy. So no mowing for me today. I'll clean the kitchen and wash the floor instead. Shucks!


Lol. You just had to tempt fate.[emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Looks like easter eggs. Hey @Bambam1989 Mark found some of your easter eggs.



LOL. So they’re safe after all. I still haven’t found the ones I gave to the Leprechaun. And nor have I seen the Leprechaun...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A glorious day. I cut the grass for the first time this year
> 
> My physio has decided that I must have an x ray to specifically look for an A/C (Acromioclavicular) Joint Spur or Tendon Calcification. I have refrained from Googling anything other than what A/C stood for... and now understand why neither my physio, nor my GP who I spoke to by phone to get referred, has written it longhand
> 
> The pain is much less, but the range of movement is still poor.
> 
> And then I had paperwork to do  Tomorrow is due to be the hottest day of the year and I am scheduled to be in meetings from 9am-6pm. Not good!


I am glad the pain is less. If you do have an A/C problem what will that mean for you? I hope it does not mean any surgery. Good luck for tomorrow. I hope it passes quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL. So they’re safe after all. I still haven’t found the ones I gave to the Leprechaun. And nor have I seen the Leprechaun...


Thats right. I haven't seen the leprechaun either. In fact I haven't gotten any coffee from Montgomery either lately [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I am glad the pain is less. If you do have an A/C problem what will that mean for you? I hope it does not mean any surgery. Good luck for tomorrow. I hope it passes quickly.



I have absolutely no idea and I am not going to google to find out. Ignorance is bliss as far as I am concerned. I said a couple of weeks ago that surgery was a final option to me after my back ops. I would rather manage the condition and the pain if I can.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have absolutely no idea and I am not going to google to find out. Ignorance is bliss as far as I am concerned. I said a couple of weeks ago that surgery was a final option to me after my back ops. I would rather manage the condition and the pain if I can.


I can relate. Well I really hope that it gets better without needing to go to surgery. And yes I love ignorance too sometimes.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> You should take one Saturday and just try a few of the things that you have liked. It is fun, when you have the time or make the time.
> 
> I made some fairy houses last year. I saw it on Pininterest as well and it was great fun. I actually need to make another one for my niece, but have been putting it off. I'm thinking that I should do it this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236311
> View attachment 236312



Those are so cute!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I posted this on TWITTER earlier in the day, 


No pix, but was out for a morning walk in vicinity of Beltsville Ag Research Center (Maryland) and spotted a wild turkey moving along the tree line. Very cool!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love your quote of the day. Yayyyyyyyy your torts get to go outside. Enjoy your sunshine little torties.


Thank you, Carol.
Yes, I think the torties enjoyed being outside and the natural sun.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> My brother-in-law lost a bet with my sister, and as a result had to help work in our mother's garden one weekend. He did not know what asparagus plants looked like and weed-eated her asparagus to the ground, thinking he was cutting weeds.
> He got corrected.



Poor guy!! I bet he got mouth full!

I didn’t actually weed eat the tree or vines, I used the tree trimmers for those. 
My husband hates when I use the weed eater. It makes him nervous but my area of weeds is small so I can handle it!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Hello, freedom!  How is he settling in the preschool environment?



He is doing very well! The first week he had emotional time throughout the day but yesterday he told me all about school so I think he likes it! He really needed to be socialized with other kids. He doesn’t have any friends and the only kids he saw were at the park or library time and he wouldn’t engage them at all. Which is fine at 2 but now he is sorta forced too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, gang, just a very brief appearance to say I love you and miss you all and to post a photo of the wonderful prize that Yvonne sent me for the 100,000th post which I think I may have posted.
A CHE and a most spectacular street sign!
WOW ! ! !
Just love it. 


Hope that you are all well and enjoying the spring.
Lots of love from
Adam, Tidgy, SPLAT and wifey.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Poor guy!! I bet he got mouth full!
> 
> I didn’t actually weed eat the tree or vines, I used the tree trimmers for those.
> My husband hates when I use the weed eater. It makes him nervous but my area of weeds is small so I can handle it!



The legend of “The Time Mark Mowed Mom’s Asparagus Patch” now has a time-honored place with all the other family legends to be passed down for generations to come. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
He’ll never live it down!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, just a very brief appearance to say I love you and miss you all and to post a photo of the wonderful prize that Yvonne sent me for the 100,000th post which I think I may have posted.
> A CHE and a most spectacular street sign!
> WOW ! ! !
> Just love it.
> View attachment 236395
> 
> Hope that you are all well and enjoying the spring.
> Lots of love from
> Adam, Tidgy, SPLAT and wifey.


Hi Adam! Love the wild man look, very befitting of an awesome paleontologist.
WE MISS YOU!!!


----------



## DE42

I'm getting this tattoo but on my leg wrapped around my calf and down. 

I'm changing the words though. It will say. 

In Loving Memory of
Mamaw
And Papaw Willis


What do you all think?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, just a very brief appearance to say I love you and miss you all and to post a photo of the wonderful prize that Yvonne sent me for the 100,000th post which I think I may have posted.
> A CHE and a most spectacular street sign!
> WOW ! ! !
> Just love it.
> View attachment 236395
> 
> Hope that you are all well and enjoying the spring.
> Lots of love from
> Adam, Tidgy, SPLAT and wifey.



Great to not see you, Adam, if only for a moment. [emoji173]️Love to Tidgy, SPLAT, and wifey. 
Haha! What a wonderful prize—again, @Yvonne G!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I'm getting this tattoo but on my leg wrapped around my calf and down.
> 
> I'm changing the words though. It will say.
> 
> In Loving Memory of
> Mamaw
> And Papaw Willis
> 
> 
> What do you all think?
> View attachment 236401



I think it will hurt.  
Seriously—it’s beautiful.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I posted this on TWITTER earlier in the day,
> 
> 
> No pix, but was out for a morning walk in vicinity of Beltsville Ag Research Center (Maryland) and spotted a wild turkey moving along the tree line. Very cool!



Very cool!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, just a very brief appearance to say I love you and miss you all and to post a photo of the wonderful prize that Yvonne sent me for the 100,000th post which I think I may have posted.
> A CHE and a most spectacular street sign!
> WOW ! ! !
> Just love it.
> View attachment 236395
> 
> Hope that you are all well and enjoying the spring.
> Lots of love from
> Adam, Tidgy, SPLAT and wifey.



Adam! How wonderful to see you! And a wonderful prize too. Well done Yvonne! 

Our prize is having you in the CDR, albeit briefly! [emoji217][emoji175]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I think it will hurt.
> Seriously—it’s beautiful.



I agree. Tattoos are really not my thing at all


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s going to be the hottest day of the year and I am going to be shut in a meeting room in one of the least nice bits of my county. They have to lock the staff toilets in this establishment, so you can’t even go for a pee without an escort  I have meetings 9-11, 12-2, 3-5 and 5-6pm 

Not see you later if I manage to surface for air for long enough.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Those are so cute!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, just a very brief appearance to say I love you and miss you all and to post a photo of the wonderful prize that Yvonne sent me for the 100,000th post which I think I may have posted.
> A CHE and a most spectacular street sign!
> WOW ! ! !
> Just love it.
> View attachment 236395
> 
> Hope that you are all well and enjoying the spring.
> Lots of love from
> Adam, Tidgy, SPLAT and wifey.


Whoohoo. So nice. That is an awesome sign and Tidgy and Splat are foing to live the CHE. Missing you too. Ans lookibf forward to when you can be back for longer. Take care.[emoji8]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Tattoos are really not my thing at all


me too. I don't understand the attraction.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s going to be the hottest day of the year and I am going to be shut in a meeting room in one of the least nice bits of my county. They have to lock the staff toilets in this establishment, so you can’t even go for a pee without an escort  I have meetings 9-11, 12-2, 3-5 and 5-6pm
> 
> Not see you later if I manage to surface for air for long enough.



Oh my. That sounds extreme! Be safe. I didn’t know meetings on education could be so...uncomfortable!


----------



## Kristoff

I emailed Adam after his brief appearance to show him my prize and share bits of news about us. He sends his commiserations to @DE42 on the passing of his beloved Mamaw; congratulations to @CarolM for Jarrod’s being named the Head Boy; and enviousness to @Momof4 with regards to the Hawaii trip.  (I complained about Kathy’s sharing of the pictures of the latter of course!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s going to be the hottest day of the year and I am going to be shut in a meeting room in one of the least nice bits of my county. They have to lock the staff toilets in this establishment, so you can’t even go for a pee without an escort  I have meetings 9-11, 12-2, 3-5 and 5-6pm
> 
> Not see you later if I manage to surface for air for long enough.



Hmmmm, interesting on locking the toilets...but Why? Too bad your missing the great UK Heatwave of 2018.


----------



## Yvonne G

So good to see Adam, if only for a brief pop in.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, just a very brief appearance to say I love you and miss you all and to post a photo of the wonderful prize that Yvonne sent me for the 100,000th post which I think I may have posted.
> A CHE and a most spectacular street sign!
> WOW ! ! !
> Just love it.
> View attachment 236395
> 
> Hope that you are all well and enjoying the spring.
> Lots of love from
> Adam, Tidgy, SPLAT and wifey.



ADAAAAAMMM!! 

Hi!![emoji8]


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> The legend of “The Time Mark Mowed Mom’s Asparagus Patch” now has a time-honored place with all the other family legends to be passed down for generations to come. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> He’ll never live it down!!! [emoji38]



Once my husband cut all my beautiful purple agapanthus blooms! I must have had about 30 plants and he said he saw a gardener trimming them in a store parking lot so he thought it was the right time! 

I was so upset! He’ll never live that one down.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So good to see Adam, if only for a brief pop in.



Yvonne, you really picked out a great gift!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> You should take one Saturday and just try a few of the things that you have liked. It is fun, when you have the time or make the time.
> 
> I made some fairy houses last year. I saw it on Pininterest as well and it was great fun. I actually need to make another one for my niece, but have been putting it off. I'm thinking that I should do it this Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 236311
> View attachment 236312



Those are super cute!!
Those would make great gifts for teachers or anyone really!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> So good to see Adam, if only for a brief pop in.



Indeed. Thank you, Yvonne!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Those are so cute!


Look whose photo is the front page of the CDR room!!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm getting this tattoo but on my leg wrapped around my calf and down.
> 
> I'm changing the words though. It will say.
> 
> In Loving Memory of
> Mamaw
> And Papaw Willis
> 
> 
> What do you all think?
> View attachment 236401


Nice. I like it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s going to be the hottest day of the year and I am going to be shut in a meeting room in one of the least nice bits of my county. They have to lock the staff toilets in this establishment, so you can’t even go for a pee without an escort  I have meetings 9-11, 12-2, 3-5 and 5-6pm
> 
> Not see you later if I manage to surface for air for long enough.


Sounds serious. Why so much security or are you not at liberty to say?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Whoohoo. So nice. That is an awesome sign and Tidgy and Splat are foing to live the CHE. Missing you too. Ans lookibf forward to when you can be back for longer. Take care.[emoji8]


* going to love. ...* And looking 

Sigh - stupid fingers.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I emailed Adam after his brief appearance to show him my prize and share bits of news about us. He sends his commiserations to @DE42 on the passing of his beloved Mamaw; congratulations to @CarolM for Jarrod’s being named the Head Boy; and enviousness to @Momof4 with regards to the Hawaii trip.  (I complained about Kathy’s sharing of the pictures of the latter of course!)


Whahaha. Thank you Lena for sharing our news and for letting us know of the responses. You are a good roommate. [emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> * going to love. ...* And looking
> 
> Sigh - stupid fingers.



Somehow I understood every word you meant


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Once my husband cut all my beautiful purple agapanthus blooms! I must have had about 30 plants and he said he saw a gardener trimming them in a store parking lot so he thought it was the right time!
> 
> I was so upset! He’ll never live that one down.


I don't have a clue about agapanthus bbuuuttt I can just imagine your reaction. Something like mine when I find my husband pulling my weeds out. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne, you really picked out a great gift!!


She did. Didn't she. And Yvonne says she is not a good gift giver. Mmmm me thinks that is not true.[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

Me and my husband are avoiding each other.
He is grumpy because of all the electrical issues he is finding in the house and I've been grumpy due to persistent sleep issues and the fact that he is grumpy.
Tensions are high.. 
At least they are forecasting sun for the next week. Maybe my yard will dry out enough that I can mow!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Those are super cute!!
> Those would make great gifts for teachers or anyone really!


I gave them to my nieces. And i need to make another one for one more niece. I will tell you this though. I really enjoyed making them.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Me and my husband are avoiding each other.
> He is grumpy because of all the electrical issues he is finding in the house and I've been grumpy due to persistent sleep issues and the fact that he is grumpy.
> Tensions are high..
> At least they are forecasting sun for the next week. Maybe my yard will dry out enough that I can mow!


Oh dear. That is never pleasant having tensions high. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> So good to see Adam, if only for a brief pop in.


WOW, Yvonne!! You did a SUPER job choosing Adam's prizes!!!!!!!! JOB WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s going to be the hottest day of the year and I am going to be shut in a meeting room in one of the least nice bits of my county. They have to lock the staff toilets in this establishment, so you can’t even go for a pee without an escort  I have meetings 9-11, 12-2, 3-5 and 5-6pm
> 
> Not see you later if I manage to surface for air for long enough.


 They  LOCK THE STAFF TOILETS??!?!?!?!?
WHY in the world would they do such a thing?????????
That's downright barbaric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Me and my husband are avoiding each other.
> He is grumpy because of all the electrical issues he is finding in the house and I've been grumpy due to persistent sleep issues and the fact that he is grumpy.
> Tensions are high..
> At least they are forecasting sun for the next week. Maybe my yard will dry out enough that I can mow!



I hate tension in the house from a grumpy husband. 
We never fight but when he is grumpy the whole house feels it. 

Hugs to you! 

Maybe hand him his favorite drink Friday and ask him if he needs help. Maybe he’ll snap out of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Me and my husband are avoiding each other.
> He is grumpy because of all the electrical issues he is finding in the house and I've been grumpy due to persistent sleep issues and the fact that he is grumpy.
> Tensions are high..
> At least they are forecasting sun for the next week. Maybe my yard will dry out enough that I can mow!


Neener, neener! I was able to mow today!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Neener, neener! I was able to mow today!!


I am well on my way to Having a grass jungle..


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
I hear the One-legged Pirate is taking orders for morning tea/coffee.


----------



## Kristoff

It’s sunny here today—the last beautiful day like that, but daughter has had an ear ache since yesterday, so we might be stuck indoors. Hope everyone has a great Friday! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm, interesting on locking the toilets...but Why? Too bad your missing the great UK Heatwave of 2018.



We are hoping that wasn’t summer


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sounds serious. Why so much security or are you not at liberty to say?



It’s to stop vandalism. To be fair it’s a different place these days. You don’t feel threatened any more when you go there, it’s a comfortable environment. I still feel uneasy outside there though. There’s an urge to count the wheels on the car when I get back to it.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Yesterday’s meetings were full on and busy. I got home to a chilled glass of white wine and pizza prepared by JoesDad which we ate outside listening to evening birdsong. It was a lovely end to the day 

This morning we are on the road ... in the sunshine... heading for ... Wales 

Postcards when I have an Internet connection!


----------



## JoesMum

And a picture of Mrs Bluetit settling down last night



Daughter is home over the weekend and has strict instructions to check the box for eggs!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Yesterday’s meetings were full on and busy. I got home to a chilled glass of white wine and pizza prepared by JoesDad which we ate outside listening to evening birdsong. It was a lovely end to the day
> 
> This morning we are on the road ... in the sunshine... heading for ... Wales
> 
> Postcards when I have an Internet connection!



Have a good trip, Linda!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It’s to stop vandalism. To be fair it’s a different place these days. You don’t feel threatened any more when you go there, it’s a comfortable environment. I still feel uneasy outside there though. There’s an urge to count the wheels on the car when I get back to it.



Oh, MY!!!!!! [emoji45]


----------



## JoesMum

Well we have arrived in Mid Wales on a lovely sunny Friday. We stopped off at the Dyfi (pronounced Dovey) Osprey Project where we watched a pair of ospreys courting, mating and tending their nest 

My phone camera doesn’t have a good enough zoom so I took this of the female on the webcam screen in the visitor centre 


http://www.dyfiospreyproject.com/

And the slightly smokey view from our hotel room window... there’s a fire-pit bottom right


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I hate tension in the house from a grumpy husband.
> We never fight but when he is grumpy the whole house feels it.
> 
> Hugs to you!
> 
> Maybe hand him his favorite drink Friday and ask him if he needs help. Maybe he’ll snap out of it.


Nice idea. Nowww whats the favorite drink Bambam. Maybe we can get it from the Pirate or Leprechaun if we can find them of course.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Neener, neener! I was able to mow today!!


Whahaha. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am well on my way to Having a grass jungle..


Don't worry before you know it Clunker will be mowing your lawn.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I hear the One-legged Pirate is taking orders for morning tea/coffee.
> View attachment 236473


Oh no. I could have done with some of that this morning.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s sunny here today—the last beautiful day like that, but daughter has had an ear ache since yesterday, so we might be stuck indoors. Hope everyone has a great Friday! [emoji173]️


Sorry I don't have any remedies for earache. I do feel for your daughter as it is definitly not fun having earache. I hope you have and or are having a good Friday as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s to stop vandalism. To be fair it’s a different place these days. You don’t feel threatened any more when you go there, it’s a comfortable environment. I still feel uneasy outside there though. There’s an urge to count the wheels on the car when I get back to it.


Lol. I never knew that you had areas like that there. I sometimes forget that we are not the only ones who have unsafe areas.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Yesterday’s meetings were full on and busy. I got home to a chilled glass of white wine and pizza prepared by JoesDad which we ate outside listening to evening birdsong. It was a lovely end to the day
> 
> This morning we are on the road ... in the sunshine... heading for ... Wales
> 
> Postcards when I have an Internet connection!


Your evening sounded divine. And I am Looking forward to some more awesome postcards.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And a picture of Mrs Bluetit settling down last night
> View attachment 236474
> 
> 
> Daughter is home over the weekend and has strict instructions to check the box for eggs!


Mrs Bluet-it looks so nice and cosy. Thank you to your daughter for looking after our favorite birdie.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well we have arrived in Mid Wales on a lovely sunny Friday. We stopped off at the Dyfi (pronounced Dovey) Osprey Project where we watched a pair of ospreys courting, mating and tending their nest
> 
> My phone camera doesn’t have a good enough zoom so I took this of the female on the webcam screen in the visitor centre
> View attachment 236496
> 
> http://www.dyfiospreyproject.com/
> 
> And the slightly smokey view from our hotel room window... there’s a fire-pit bottom right
> View attachment 236497


The Osprey looks Angry!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Nice idea. Nowww whats the favorite drink Bambam. Maybe we can get it from the Pirate or Leprechaun if we can find them of course.


Hubby's is Budweiser beer. I have really taken a liking to Not Your Father's Rootbeer

I met hubby at the gate last night with a couple of beers. He took a break from the electrical issues today and we did some yard work. Everything is nice and calm again[emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

Well it is night tiime here. It has been rather a busy week for the family. I am so glad it is weekend as we all need a break. Even tbough I did bring work home at keast I should be able to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hubby's is Budweiser beer. I have really taken a liking to Not Your Father's Rootbeer
> 
> I met hubby at the gate last night with a couple of beers. He took a break from the electrical issues today and we did some yard work. Everything is nice and calm again[emoji106]


Yay. That is good to hear or read. [emoji6] And now you know when he is grumpy just meet him at the gate with a couple of cold beers and all will be well again.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The Osprey looks Angry!



When her mate turned up, he didn’t bring any fish and he clearly got a telling off, but she did let him mate her just before this picture was taken


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> When her mate turned up, he didn’t bring any fish and he clearly got a telling off, but she did let him mate her just before this picture was taken


Whahaha. The survival of the species will always take precedence.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Hubby's is Budweiser beer. I have really taken a liking to Not Your Father's Rootbeer
> 
> I met hubby at the gate last night with a couple of beers. He took a break from the electrical issues today and we did some yard work. Everything is nice and calm again[emoji106]



Yay!! 

You know there’s another way to turn their frown upside down[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Yay!!
> 
> You know there’s another way to turn their frown upside down[emoji6]


O yes[emoji12]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone from sunny mid Wales. Have a super Saturday!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Still warm here, but not like the summer day on Friday. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone from sunny mid Wales. Have a super Saturday!


Good Morning Linda.


Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Still warm here, but not like the summer day on Friday. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


Good Morning Lena 

I hope are all having an awesome Saturday. May your weekends last long and your weekdays be quick.[emoji6]

I am having a lazy saturday. I will do some work later in but for now I am just chilling.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda.Good Morning Lena
> 
> I hope are all having an awesome Saturday. May your weekends last long and your weekdays be quick.[emoji6]
> 
> I am having a lazy saturday. I will do some work later in but for now I am just chilling.



Saw you’ve found another tort egg. How awesome - your Easter egg hunt continues


----------



## JoesMum

Some views across the river Dyfi (pronounced Dovey) at Ynyshir (pronounced Uniss-here)




It’s very peaceful


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Saw you’ve found another tort egg. How awesome - your Easter egg hunt continues


Lol. It seems that torts are worse than rabbits. Only kidding. The thing is with Bowsprits they only lay one egg at a time but they can lay 6 to 7 times a year. So while other species lay alot of eggs at a time they lay one many times[emoji16] .


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Some views across the river Dyfi (pronounced Dovey) at Ynyshir (pronounced Uniss-here)
> View attachment 236547
> View attachment 236548
> 
> 
> It’s very peaceful


Mmmm. That looks like the perfect spot to relax


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. It seems that torts are worse than rabbits. Only kidding. The thing is with Bowsprits they only lay one egg at a time but they can lay 6 to 7 times a year. So while other species lay alot of eggs at a time they lay one many times[emoji16] .


Which obviously hatch at different times.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Some views across the river Dyfi (pronounced Dovey) at Ynyshir (pronounced Uniss-here)
> View attachment 236547
> View attachment 236548
> 
> 
> It’s very peaceful



Welch spelling bees must be interesting...[emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Good morning all.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Some views across the river Dyfi (pronounced Dovey) at Ynyshir (pronounced Uniss-here)
> View attachment 236547
> View attachment 236548
> 
> 
> It’s very peaceful





Moozillion said:


> Welch spelling bees must be interesting...[emoji6]



Lol, Bea! 

I must say I’m struggling with Linda’s post. Just can’t get my mind past “Dyfi” pronounced as “Dovey”...  It might even make me stop complaining about Danish spelling and pronunciation. Take “meget” pronounced as /ma:l/.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good morning all.


Good Morning Dan.
How are you doing? How much longer until your holiday?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Dan.
> How are you doing? How much longer until your holiday?


It will be a few more weeks. 
I'm ok I guess. Still got more issues coming up. I have an appointment with the surgeon Monday to talk about one thing then my gastroenterologist the 26th. Hopefully they can fix me up. 

But all that aside it's a beautiful day outside today. So that makes me happy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lol, Bea!
> 
> I must say I’m struggling with Linda’s post. Just can’t get my mind past “Dyfi” pronounced as “Dovey”...  It might even make me stop complaining about Danish spelling and pronunciation. Take “meget” pronounced as /ma:l/.


I have no clue on how to pronounce your Danish word either.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It will be a few more weeks.
> I'm ok I guess. Still got more issues coming up. I have an appointment with the surgeon Monday to talk about one thing then my gastroenterologist the 26th. Hopefully they can fix me up.
> 
> But all that aside it's a beautiful day outside today. So that makes me happy.


Thats the spirit. One day at a time and enjoy the happiness that you do find.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Following up on the Osprey in Wales.... was just sent this on a mother goose that has taken over an osprey nest... 35 feet above ground!

http://www.cbf.org/about-the-bay/more-than-just-the-bay/chesapeake-wildlife/ospreys/osprey-cam.html

.... and might you visit here? Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwll-llantysiliogogogoch (or Llanfairpwll, or Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, or Llanfair PG, or just Llanfair as it is known by the locals) is on the Isle of Anglesey (Ynys Môn) in Wales (Cymru). The town has become famous because of its very long name.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Following up on the Osprey in Wales.... was just sent this on a mother goose that has taken over an osprey nest... 35 feet above ground!
> 
> http://www.cbf.org/about-the-bay/more-than-just-the-bay/chesapeake-wildlife/ospreys/osprey-cam.html
> 
> .... and might you visit here? Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwll-llantysiliogogogoch (or Llanfairpwll, or Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, or Llanfair PG, or just Llanfair as it is known by the locals) is on the Isle of Anglesey (Ynys Môn) in Wales (Cymru). The town has become famous because of its very long name.


My heart dropped into my toes when those little chicks jumped. Talk about a leap of faith.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Lol, Bea!
> 
> I must say I’m struggling with Linda’s post. Just can’t get my mind past “Dyfi” pronounced as “Dovey”...  It might even make me stop complaining about Danish spelling and pronunciation. Take “meget” pronounced as /ma:l/.



My brother’s second wife was Danish and they lived in Copenhagen for a while. He worked REEEEEALLY hard to learn Danish and says it’s a brain-buster for those of us used to a phonetic language!!!! [emoji33][emoji38]


----------



## Bambam1989

Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone.
This sleep problem seems to be steadily getting worse for me. It's been almost a month since I've had a proper nights rest.
My husband has pointed out that I often repeat myself or speak nonsense. I tried a sleep aid pill last night and it did nothing to help. 
Side note- I was able to mow my grass in the front yard today. The back I'm leaving to hubby.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone.
> This sleep problem seems to be steadily getting worse for me. It's been almost a month since I've had a proper nights rest.
> My husband has pointed out that I often repeat myself or speak nonsense. I tried a sleep aid pill last night and it did nothing to help.
> Side note- I was able to mow my grass in the front yard today. The back I'm leaving to hubby.


Do you know if you snore? You might want to get checked for sleep apnea. We found out my dad has it; one of my sisters got checked because she was having trouble focusing, and she has severe sleep apnea. She told me to get tested, and I have it too! They used to think it only occurred in obese people (none of us are obese: Dad is slender as is my sister, I am overweight but not obese) but in cases like ours it's due to jaw shape and position.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Do you know if you snore? You might want to get checked for sleep apnea. We found out my dad has it; one of my sisters got checked because she was having trouble focusing, and she has severe sleep apnea. She told me to get tested, and I have it too! They used to think it only occurred in obese people (none of us are obese: Dad is slender as is my sister, I am overweight but not obese) but in cases like ours it's due to jaw shape and position.


I don't snore that I know of.
I would describe it as "night frights". I bolt awake suddenly and then take forever to fall back asleep. This happens after I've been asleep for about an hour..


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't snore that I know of.
> I would describe it as "night frights". I bolt awake suddenly and then take forever to fall back asleep. This happens after I've been asleep for about an hour..



I don’t know how you feel about taking something but I cannot sleep with my Sleep medicine from the dr. I take the generic of Ambien. It’s been about 10yrs. There’s plenty of others to try. 

I feel for you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone.
> This sleep problem seems to be steadily getting worse for me. It's been almost a month since I've had a proper nights rest.
> My husband has pointed out that I often repeat myself or speak nonsense. I tried a sleep aid pill last night and it did nothing to help.
> Side note- I was able to mow my grass in the front yard today. The back I'm leaving to hubby.



Sorry to hear that. I had a rough time getting any sleep after daughter was born — and by “any”, I mean “any”, beyond the usual level of sleep deprivation. Melatonin and white noise helped significantly—in those rare hours of week when I could get a break.  
Sleep deprivation is a recognized form of torture. Hope you find a solution soon, Bambam! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Lol, Bea!
> 
> I must say I’m struggling with Linda’s post. Just can’t get my mind past “Dyfi” pronounced as “Dovey”...  It might even make me stop complaining about Danish spelling and pronunciation. Take “meget” pronounced as /ma:l/.



In Welsh Y is a vowel pronounced Uh as in sun... unless it’s pronounced i as in sit. 

F, as in German, is a V sound. Ff gives you the soft F as in fish. 

A single D is a hard D. Dd is pronounced th. 

W is another vowel and pronounced oo as in spoon. 

And ch and LL require training if you’re not to choke or spit on someone. JoesDad makes a right mess of the place names Machynlleth and Llanelli. [emoji23]

Mum is Welsh with family in the Llanelli area, so my sister and I were trained from birth!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Following up on the Osprey in Wales.... was just sent this on a mother goose that has taken over an osprey nest... 35 feet above ground!
> 
> http://www.cbf.org/about-the-bay/more-than-just-the-bay/chesapeake-wildlife/ospreys/osprey-cam.html
> 
> .... and might you visit here? Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwll-llantysiliogogogoch (or Llanfairpwll, or Llanfairpwllgwyngyll, or Llanfair PG, or just Llanfair as it is known by the locals) is on the Isle of Anglesey (Ynys Môn) in Wales (Cymru). The town has become famous because of its very long name.



Llanfair PG is a tourist trap. We don’t bother with it!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> It will be a few more weeks.
> I'm ok I guess. Still got more issues coming up. I have an appointment with the surgeon Monday to talk about one thing then my gastroenterologist the 26th. Hopefully they can fix me up.
> 
> But all that aside it's a beautiful day outside today. So that makes me happy.


I hope that appointment can fix you up Dan 


Bambam1989 said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone.
> This sleep problem seems to be steadily getting worse for me. It's been almost a month since I've had a proper nights rest.
> My husband has pointed out that I often repeat myself or speak nonsense. I tried a sleep aid pill last night and it did nothing to help.
> Side note- I was able to mow my grass in the front yard today. The back I'm leaving to hubby.


The problem with sleep problems is that you worry about the lack of sleep and that makes it worse. 

The usual stuff like not using any sort of screen (pc, phone, ipad or tv) for at least an hour before bed helps. 

Establishing a regular bed time also helps. Make sure it’s late enough... 11pm say. However, forcing yourself to stay in bed after about 5am is a waste of time. We find we need less sleep as we have got older. 

And do seek medical if the above don’t help!


----------



## DE42

I play stories on my phone when I go-to bed that help me go-to sleep. Usually 15 min long or about. But sometimes I'll out on players in a dnd campaign that's like 2 hour long. Makes for some interesting dreams. I always sleep better with something playing in the background. Probably because the whole time growing up mom would have the TV playing when I went to bed and dad would again before I got up. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

More postcards from yesterday in Mid Wales where it reached 25C/77F which is considered a hot summer day here and definitely not normal for April!

More views over the bird reserve







And we saw a beautiful grass snake. Venomous only to frogs - this was a youngster about 30cm/12” long



This morning the weather is a more typical grey 12C, but we have seen a stoat 

And now we must drive home.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> More postcards from yesterday in Mid Wales where it reached 25C/77F which is considered a hot summer day here and definitely not normal for April!
> 
> More views over the bird reserve
> View attachment 236637
> 
> View attachment 236638
> 
> View attachment 236639
> 
> 
> And we saw a beautiful grass snake. Venomous only to frogs - this was a youngster about 30cm/12” long
> View attachment 236640
> 
> 
> This morning the weather is a more typical grey 12C, but we have seen a stoat
> 
> And now we must drive home.


Nice pictures


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't snore that I know of.
> I would describe it as "night frights". I bolt awake suddenly and then take forever to fall back asleep. This happens after I've been asleep for about an hour..


hmmmmm...dunno what to think. Have you always done this at times, or is this new?


----------



## JoesMum

And in other news... JoesDad is very happy as his team, yesterday Luton Town FC, secured promotion to League 1 (the third tier of English football - go figure) 

Adam’s team, Leeds United, is comfortably mid table in the Championship. There’s no risk of demotion so they won’t be playing Luton next season 

And daughter has been out with the dormice again. This one fell asleep without bothering to make a comfy bed!


----------



## Raqib Farid

Hello everyone!
How are you?
Life is so busy [emoji24][emoji24]
Can get time to come on.
Here's recent pics of my baby tort [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you?
> Life is so busy [emoji24][emoji24]
> Can get time to come on.
> Here's recent pics of my baby tort [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> View attachment 236644
> View attachment 236645
> View attachment 236646
> View attachment 236647
> View attachment 236648



Hello and happy Sunday to you


----------



## Raqib Farid

Can anyonr tell me that why my tort keeps getting inside in his shell why I try to pet him on his head, first I have to pet him on his shell then he comes out after some moments then I pet him on his head and he keep getting inside and comes out of his shell or tries to walkaway. But sometimes after petting his shell he lets me to pet on his head.

But on the otherside my cousin's baby tort he lets him and me too to pet anywhere on his head and toes.

Is there anyway to make him used to of petting or remove his fear from my hand. Or when he grows up he will do fine?


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> Hello and happy Sunday to you


Happy Sunday to you too [emoji56]


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Can anyonr tell me that why my tort keeps getting inside in his shell why I try to pet him on his head, first I have to pet him on his shell then he comes out after some moments then I pet him on his head and he keep getting inside and comes out of his shell or tries to walkaway. But sometimes after petting his shell he lets me to pet on his head.
> 
> But on the otherside my cousin's baby tort he lets him and me too to pet anywhere on his head and toes.
> 
> Is there anyway to make him used to of petting or remove his fear from my hand. Or when he grows up he will do fine?



Just like people, some torts are more outgoing than others. 

Some learn that you are the bringer of yummy food and worth not hiding for. Some never understand and prefer to hide. 

Joe preferred a gentle rub under his chin. You could never touch the top of his head.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't snore that I know of.
> I would describe it as "night frights". I bolt awake suddenly and then take forever to fall back asleep. This happens after I've been asleep for about an hour..


I watched a program about insomnia and one of the things that they used that apparently helped was prebiotics.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> More postcards from yesterday in Mid Wales where it reached 25C/77F which is considered a hot summer day here and definitely not normal for April!
> 
> More views over the bird reserve
> View attachment 236637
> 
> View attachment 236638
> 
> View attachment 236639
> 
> 
> And we saw a beautiful grass snake. Venomous only to frogs - this was a youngster about 30cm/12” long
> View attachment 236640
> 
> 
> This morning the weather is a more typical grey 12C, but we have seen a stoat
> 
> And now we must drive home.


Aashhh leaving all that peace and quiet behind. Safe drive home.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And in other news... JoesDad is very happy as his team, yesterday Luton Town FC, secured promotion to League 1 (the third tier of English football - go figure)
> 
> Adam’s team, Leeds United, is comfortably mid table in the Championship. There’s no risk of demotion so they won’t be playing Luton next season
> 
> And daughter has been out with the dormice again. This one fell asleep without bothering to make a comfy bed!
> View attachment 236643


Oh shame poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Raqib Farid said:


> Hello everyone!
> How are you?
> Life is so busy [emoji24][emoji24]
> Can get time to come on.
> Here's recent pics of my baby tort [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> View attachment 236644
> View attachment 236645
> View attachment 236646
> View attachment 236647
> View attachment 236648


Oh your tort is beautiful.


----------



## Raqib Farid

CarolM said:


> Oh your tort is beautiful.


Thanks [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> Just like people, some torts are more outgoing than others.
> 
> Some learn that you are the bringer of yummy food and worth not hiding for. Some never understand and prefer to hide.
> 
> Joe preferred a gentle rub under his chin. You could never touch the top of his head.


Hmm ok. Will try to feed him with hands oftenly.


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> hmmmmm...dunno what to think. Have you always done this at times, or is this new?


I have always been a lite sleeper. But nothing like this other than an incident a couple of years ago that was brought on by stress and depression. 
I plan on making an appointment Monday to see a doctor about it.


----------



## JoesMum

Raqib Farid said:


> Hmm ok. Will try to feed him with hands oftenly.



A word of caution on that. Tortoises are not particularly clever. 

Those that are hand fed too often can come to see the human as the food and start refusing to eat food fed off the ground in the normal way. @Gillian Moore had this problem with her Greek, Oli. 

The best is to remember to handle your tort gently. No sudden movements ever. And your tort should gradually become accustomed to you. Nothing happens quickly with tortoises. Be patient and understand it might take many months for trust to develop.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have always been a lite sleeper. But nothing like this other than an incident a couple of years ago that was brought on by stress and depression.
> I plan on making an appointment Monday to see a doctor about it.


That is a good idea. I hope they are able to help you. There is a app called calm which plays all sorts of calming music. Maybe try it and see if it helps. But still see the doc.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A word of caution on that. Tortoises are not particularly clever.
> 
> Those that are hand fed too often can come to see the human as the food and start refusing to eat food fed off the ground in the normal way. @Gillian Moore had this problem with her Greek, Oli.
> 
> The best is to remember to handle your tort gently. No sudden movements ever. And your tort should gradually become accustomed to you. Nothing happens quickly with tortoises. Be patient and understand it might take many months for trust to develop.


I agree totally. I was just saying in my other thread that Rue after a year is only getting comfortable with me now to give her head a scratch.


----------



## CarolM

I washed two of my couch cushions as they smelled of pee (Scooby-doo !!) And they are not completely dry yet. So I wanted to leave them outside to carry on drying tomorrow but the weather report says tomorrow is going to rain. I am happy it is going to rain but not so happy about the cushions. They are going to have to dry inside. Hopefully they do dry.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I washed two of my couch cushions as they smelled of pee (Scooby-doo !!) And they are not completely dry yet. So I wanted to leave them outside to carry on drying tomorrow but the weather report says tomorrow is going to rain. I am happy it is going to rain but not so happy about the cushions. They are going to have to dry inside. Hopefully they do dry.


 EEK!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello roommates, sorry that I was absent, but I was working and busy with garden and animals and ... and....
Short news: My lambs where born yesterday night.
Here are some first pics


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I washed two of my couch cushions as they smelled of pee (Scooby-doo !!) And they are not completely dry yet. So I wanted to leave them outside to carry on drying tomorrow but the weather report says tomorrow is going to rain. I am happy it is going to rain but not so happy about the cushions. They are going to have to dry inside. Hopefully they do dry.



Oh dear. Hope that doesn’t dampen your love for Scooby-doo!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates, sorry that I was absent, but I was working and busy with garden and animals and ... and....
> Short news: My lambs where born yesterday night.
> Here are some first pics
> View attachment 236702
> View attachment 236703
> View attachment 236704



Congratulations! We should have a barbecue to celebrate!! 
Nice to not-see you back, Bee. I assumed you were working. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> In Welsh Y is a vowel pronounced Uh as in sun... unless it’s pronounced i as in sit.
> 
> F, as in German, is a V sound. Ff gives you the soft F as in fish.
> 
> A single D is a hard D. Dd is pronounced th.
> 
> W is another vowel and pronounced oo as in spoon.
> 
> And ch and LL require training if you’re not to choke or spit on someone. JoesDad makes a right mess of the place names Machynlleth and Llanelli. [emoji23]
> 
> Mum is Welsh with family in the Llanelli area, so my sister and I were trained from birth!


I assumed you had to be born with this to be able to pronounce that!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates, sorry that I was absent, but I was working and busy with garden and animals and ... and....
> Short news: My lambs where born yesterday night.
> Here are some first pics
> View attachment 236702
> View attachment 236703
> View attachment 236704



Awwwww! How lovely  [emoji175]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates, sorry that I was absent, but I was working and busy with garden and animals and ... and....
> Short news: My lambs where born yesterday night.
> Here are some first pics
> View attachment 236702
> View attachment 236703
> View attachment 236704


OH, they are SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Hope that doesn’t dampen your love for Scooby-doo!


I saw that!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates!
Facebook said it's Earth Day. We were hiking in our neck of the woods... In our woods. It's fully spring and I have some postcards! I even took a photo of a bird there, thinking of Linda and Mark and any other bird enthusiasts we might have here.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! We should have a barbecue to celebrate!!
> Nice to not-see you back, Bee. I assumed you were working. [emoji173]️


NO BARBECUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> Facebook said it's Earth Day. We were hiking in our neck of the woods... In our woods. It's fully spring and I have some postcards! I even took a photo of a bird there, thinking of Linda and Mark and any other bird enthusiasts we might have here.
> View attachment 236706
> 
> View attachment 236707
> 
> View attachment 236708
> 
> View attachment 236709
> 
> View attachment 236710
> 
> View attachment 236711


OH, those are ALL so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> NO BARBECUE!!!!!!!!!


But... but... we could fry the chicken!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> OH, those are ALL so beautiful!!!!


Thank you, Bea!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> But... but... we could fry the chicken!


NO FRIED CHICKEN EITHER!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> NO FRIED CHICKEN EITHER!!!!!!!



No? But what’s a girl to eat?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> Facebook said it's Earth Day. We were hiking in our neck of the woods... In our woods. It's fully spring and I have some postcards! I even took a photo of a bird there, thinking of Linda and Mark and any other bird enthusiasts we might have here.
> View attachment 236706
> 
> View attachment 236707
> 
> View attachment 236708
> 
> View attachment 236709
> 
> View attachment 236710
> 
> View attachment 236711



Lovely photos [emoji177]

White flower = wood anemone (there were lots in Wales)
Yellow flower = Lesser Celandine (they’re everywhere!)
Bird = European Robin


----------



## JoesMum

We are safely home, unpacked and the washing machine is on already!

After 6 weeks Mrs Bluet-it still isn’t satisfied with her nest and is still bringing in fluff and shaping the nest cup. Surely she has to be satisfied soon!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> But... but... we could fry the chicken!


We will NOT fry Bee's chickens!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lovely photos [emoji177]
> 
> White flower = wood anemone (there were lots in Wales)
> Yellow flower = Lesser Celandine (they’re everywhere!)
> Bird = European Robin



Let’s not forget Ms Bumblebee. Is this like the one Mrs Bluet-it kicked out? 
Thank you particularly for the bird’s name. I had no idea but thought you’d know. It looked pretty.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> No? But what’s a girl to eat?


Fruits and vegetables are both tasty and good for you!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> We will NOT fry Bee's chickens!!!!!



Um. Boiling is fine too, but it won’t be a bbq!  
Ouch, I’d better hide - again! - before Bee is back.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Fruits and vegetables are both tasty and good for you!!!!!!



As a dessert...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We are safely home, unpacked and the washing machine is on already!
> 
> After 6 weeks Mrs Bluet-it still isn’t satisfied with her nest and is still bringing in fluff and shaping the nest cup. Surely she has to be satisfied soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236712


The amount of work these little birds put into their nest is just amazing. EVERY.SINGLE.BIT of straw and fluff etc was brought in by them!
Makes us humans look like slackers!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> As a dessert...


Not just dessert: any time of day!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Not just dessert: any time of day!!!!!!



You’re right. As a side, too!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> EEK!!!!!!!


I knowwww.[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates, sorry that I was absent, but I was working and busy with garden and animals and ... and....
> Short news: My lambs where born yesterday night.
> Here are some first pics
> View attachment 236702
> View attachment 236703
> View attachment 236704


Aaahhhh cute.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Hope that doesn’t dampen your love for Scooby-doo!


Whahahaha. Noo. He is a naughty bugger. But we still love him. Just some house training needed.[emoji21]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> OH, they are SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I saw that!!!!


Me too. I also saw that.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> Facebook said it's Earth Day. We were hiking in our neck of the woods... In our woods. It's fully spring and I have some postcards! I even took a photo of a bird there, thinking of Linda and Mark and any other bird enthusiasts we might have here.
> View attachment 236706
> 
> View attachment 236707
> 
> View attachment 236708
> 
> View attachment 236709
> 
> View attachment 236710
> 
> View attachment 236711


You really are talented beautiful photos.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> But... but... we could fry the chicken!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No? But what’s a girl to eat?


Greens.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates, sorry that I was absent, but I was working and busy with garden and animals and ... and....
> Short news: My lambs where born yesterday night.
> Here are some first pics
> View attachment 236702
> View attachment 236703
> View attachment 236704



They are just too cute!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Let’s not forget Ms Bumblebee. Is this like the one Mrs Bluet-it kicked out?
> Thank you particularly for the bird’s name. I had no idea but thought you’d know. It looked pretty.


Robins traditionally appear on British Christmas cards. Their red breasts are supposed to be the from blood of Christ.

They're very cute looking, but very territorial and will fight each other physically to the death if necessary! They're also unusual because both male and female (which look identical) will sing to mark territory.

The bu!blebee isa White tailed bee - not last week's interloper ... That had a brown back and black tail and I have yet to odentify it. We have the white tailed bees in our garden too


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are safely home, unpacked and the washing machine is on already!
> 
> After 6 weeks Mrs Bluet-it still isn’t satisfied with her nest and is still bringing in fluff and shaping the nest cup. Surely she has to be satisfied soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 236712


She's already a good Mommy. Making sure it is all 100% correct for her babies. And welcome home.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> The amount of work these little birds put into their nest is just amazing. EVERY.SINGLE.BIT of straw and fluff etc was brought in by them!
> Makes us humans look like slackers!!!


Whahaha. I think we are wimps. The eagle has its nest in snow if we had to live in the snow we would freeze.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Robins traditionally appear on British Christmas cards. Their red breasts are supposed to be the from blood of Christ.
> 
> They're very cute looking, but very territorial and will fight each other physically to the death if necessary! They're also unusual because both male and female (which look identical) will sing to mark territory.
> 
> The bu!blebee isa White tailed bee - not last week's interloper ... That had a brown back and black tail and I have yet to odentify it. We have the white tailed bees in our garden too


Who needs google!! The CDR has you. [emoji16][emoji16] I forgot to take pics of the birds here. Today was laundry day.


----------



## CarolM

Well thats me for the night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well thats me for the night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


And me too. I have an early start tomorrow.Sleep well


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Fruits and vegetables are both tasty and good for you!!!!!!


I'm having beercan chicken tonight.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm having beercan chicken tonight.



Beercan chicken? You’re getting it drunk before you cook it?????[emoji848]


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Beercan chicken? You’re getting it drunk before you cook it?????[emoji848]


Lol not quite. You shove a can of beer up the chickens butt! Muahaha


----------



## Raqib Farid

JoesMum said:


> A word of caution on that. Tortoises are not particularly clever.
> 
> Those that are hand fed too often can come to see the human as the food and start refusing to eat food fed off the ground in the normal way. @Gillian Moore had this problem with her Greek, Oli.
> 
> The best is to remember to handle your tort gently. No sudden movements ever. And your tort should gradually become accustomed to you. Nothing happens quickly with tortoises. Be patient and understand it might take many months for trust to develop.


Ok. I will. Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Raqib Farid

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> Facebook said it's Earth Day. We were hiking in our neck of the woods... In our woods. It's fully spring and I have some postcards! I even took a photo of a bird there, thinking of Linda and Mark and any other bird enthusiasts we might have here.
> View attachment 236706
> 
> View attachment 236707
> 
> View attachment 236708
> 
> View attachment 236709
> 
> View attachment 236710
> 
> View attachment 236711


Woww! Beautiful![emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm having beercan chicken tonight.





Bambam1989 said:


> Lol not quite. You shove a can of beer up the chickens butt! Muahaha




And... !


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Beercan chicken? You’re getting it drunk before you cook it?????[emoji848]



LOL


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol not quite. You shove a can of beer up the chickens butt! Muahaha



You do pull the tab on the can before you do it 

I have never tried it, but have seen the recipe before


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

I am not sure, but we may have an egg at last! Mrs B was behaving very oddly when I came down first thing. 

After 20 minutes of shuffling round the box a little, settling in the nest cup, rearranging feathers, I could see what looked like an egg behind her. She then stood up, pulled a largish feather over “the egg” and flew off.

She’s been back just now with more fluff. It makes me wonder if there’s more eggs than I think. 

Of course, I could be completely wrong


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I am not sure, but we may have an egg at last! Mrs B was behaving very oddly when I came down first thing.
> 
> After 20 minutes of shuffling round the box a little, settling in the nest cup, rearranging feathers, I could see what looked like an egg behind her. She then stood up, pulled a largish feather over “the egg” and flew off.
> 
> She’s been back just now with more fluff. It makes me wonder if there’s more eggs than I think.
> 
> Of course, I could be completely wrong



Oh, I hope it’s not just wishful thinking. 
Good morning, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I hope it’s not just wishful thinking.
> Good morning, Linda!



Good morning Lena! Me too!


----------



## Yvonne G

H, everyone! I missed out on all your posts over the week end because I had company, but I'm back now, and starting fresh from here. I hope I didn't miss anything important!


----------



## Bambam1989

Had problems posting this morning, says data error. Anybody else having issues?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Beercan chicken? You’re getting it drunk before you cook it?????[emoji848]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And... !


Then you cook it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I am not sure, but we may have an egg at last! Mrs B was behaving very oddly when I came down first thing.
> 
> After 20 minutes of shuffling round the box a little, settling in the nest cup, rearranging feathers, I could see what looked like an egg behind her. She then stood up, pulled a largish feather over “the egg” and flew off.
> 
> She’s been back just now with more fluff. It makes me wonder if there’s more eggs than I think.
> 
> Of course, I could be completely wrong


Whooppeeee. Well done Mrs B. ( Nice short hand for her name) See i told you she was a good Mommy. Even in her nest box she hides her babies well. Do you think she knows there is a camera watching her?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I hope it’s not just wishful thinking.
> Good morning, Linda!


Me too. Good evening Lena and Linda.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena! Me too!


Snap.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Had problems posting this morning, says data error. Anybody else having issues?



Nope


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whooppeeee. Well done Mrs B. ( Nice short hand for her name) See i told you she was a good Mommy. Even in her nest box she hides her babies well. Do you think she knows there is a camera watching her?


I don't think so. She inspects it for spiders every now and then. I have seen more than one get eaten


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> H, everyone! I missed out on all your posts over the week end because I had company, but I'm back now, and starting fresh from here. I hope I didn't miss anything important!


Naaaaa. We all just won the lottery.. No biggie. Lol I wish - only kidding. You haven't missed too much.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Had problems posting this morning, says data error. Anybody else having issues?


This is the first chance i've had to post. Evening my time. And no problems so far. Good Evening Bambam.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> H, everyone! I missed out on all your posts over the week end because I had company, but I'm back now, and starting fresh from here. I hope I didn't miss anything important!


Good Evening Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don't think so. She inspects it for spiders every now and then. I have seen more than one get eaten


Lol. Well she does need that extra protein for her egg laying.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Rhis is the first chance i've had to post. Evening my time. And no problems so far. Good Evening Bambam.


Hey Carol, hope your day went well[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey Carol, hope your day went well[emoji1]


Thanks Bambam. It was extremely hectic. How's things going for you. Hope no more house disasters have happened. Its raining today. Which is awesome. Whats not so awesome is the one windscreen wiper on my car is not working properly so driving in the rain was very scary.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Thanks Bambam. It was extremely hectic. How's things going for you. Hope no more house disasters have happened. Its raining today. Which is awesome. Whats not so awesome is the one windscreen wiper on my car is not working properly so driving in the rain was very scary.


Congrats on the rain! It's sunshine and warmth here. Very peaceful actually, husband has to go in early and my daughter has after school activities so I will be home alone for a few hours.. me and Clunker have a date with sunshine.
The house is not going to spontaneously burst into flames now, but there are still a few things that need to be rewired (my art room). Then we have to finish putting the walls back up..


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Congrats on the rain! It's sunshine and warmth here. Very peaceful actually, husband has to go in early and my daughter has after school activities so I will be home alone for a few hours.. me and Clunker have a date with sunshine.
> The house is not going to spontaneously burst into flames now, but there are still a few things that need to be rewired (my art room). Then we have to finish putting the walls back up..


Sounds like you guys have it under control. Your husband must be speedy Gonzales as it sounds like you are almost finished all the rewiring. He works fast. And yay to some peace and quiet for yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Well I am off to bed. Been a long day. Night night and sleep tight all. Swert dreams.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well I am off to bed. Been a long day. Night night and sleep tight all. Swert dreams.


Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Yvonne G

My new "closed chamber". Will loaned it to me:


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My new "closed chamber". Will loaned it to me:
> 
> View attachment 236780


Really nice.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Congrats on the rain! It's sunshine and warmth here. Very peaceful actually, husband has to go in early and my daughter has after school activities so I will be home alone for a few hours.. me and Clunker have a date with sunshine.
> The house is not going to spontaneously burst into flames now, but there are still a few things that need to be rewired (my art room). Then we have to finish putting the walls back up..



I am seriously impressed at the speed this wiring has been sorted out! I know it was a necessity, but it’s not a simple job!

I hope you and Clunker enjoyed the sunshine


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My new "closed chamber". Will loaned it to me:
> 
> View attachment 236780



Who do you have in the closed Chamber Yvonne?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Today I have a physio appointment first thing. Just as well as my lower back has seized  I got up thinking it was a little uncomfortable and then it went into spasm... nothing serious I think but rapid action from the physio is a blessing!

And then I get to relax at the hairdresser... a little colour assistance is required 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Dipa

Hi
What are you all doing?
I am here with a pup who dont want to sleep without receiving a pat


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Hello Dipa. How are you ? What is little Cookie doing ?
> It is true what the sign said.


I finally found a vet.
He have a crack in bone of his leg
I dont know much about the medicines but he gave me prescription of some medicine and calcium powder
Lets wait for good results


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Quite busy here, so just a quick hi from me. (Sabine @Bee62 also disappeared—again. Just like the poor Leprechaun! )


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Who do you have in the closed Chamber Yvonne?


The latest clutch of leopard eggs ended up with 10 hatching. The first one to hatch had aberrant scutes and I had decided I was going to keep him/her. So Will took 9 babies home with him Sunday, and "Leonard" now lives in luxury in the new Vision cage!


----------



## Yvonne G

Dipa said:


> Hi
> What are you all doing?
> I am here with a pup who dont want to sleep without receiving a pat
> View attachment 236801
> View attachment 236802


Each of us could do with a little pat now and again!


----------



## Bambam1989

I got sunburned yesterday [emoji28]


----------



## Dipa

Bambam1989 said:


> I got sunburned yesterday [emoji28]


I got today..


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Not a good day for my back which went into spasm just after I posted this morning. Lucky I had the physio appointment!

It’s better but still very sore and I’m currently laid flat on the floor. 

In exciting news: Mrs Bluet-it definitely has eggs! She keeps them well hidden so we have no idea how many. You’re all going to be aunties and uncles  [emoji322]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Not a good day for my back which went into spasm just after I posted this morning. Lucky I had the physio appointment!
> 
> It’s better but still very sore and I’m currently laid flat on the floor.
> 
> In exciting news: Mrs Bluet-it definitely has eggs! She keeps them well hidden so we have no idea how many. You’re all going to be aunties and uncles  [emoji322]



Yaaaaaaay! That’s fantastic news about the (possible) eggs! Never thought I’d be a bird aunt one day, but what the heck 
Not so fantastic about your back.  Hope it doesn’t hurt as much anymore. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I got sunburned yesterday [emoji28]





Dipa said:


> I got today..



I thought I did too. But a more experienced Danish resident told me it might be rust from the rains. Ahem.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Each of us could do with a little pat now and again!



Aw, come here, dear!


----------



## Kristoff

And I’m off to bed. With or without a pat.  Good night, roommates—in your own time.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Hi
> What are you all doing?
> I am here with a pup who dont want to sleep without receiving a pat
> View attachment 236801
> View attachment 236802


Cute puppy.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> I finally found a vet.
> He have a crack in bone of his leg
> I dont know much about the medicines but he gave me prescription of some medicine and calcium powder
> Lets wait for good results


Oh no shame.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Quite busy here, so just a quick hi from me. (Sabine @Bee62 also disappeared—again. Just like the poor Leprechaun! )


I am also saying Hi and Bye to everyone. This week is just crazy busy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The latest clutch of leopard eggs ended up with 10 hatching. The first one to hatch had aberrant scutes and I had decided I was going to keep him/her. So Will took 9 babies home with him Sunday, and "Leonard" now lives in luxury in the new Vision cage!


Lucky Leonard.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Each of us could do with a little pat now and again!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I got sunburned yesterday [emoji28]


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> I got today..


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Not a good day for my back which went into spasm just after I posted this morning. Lucky I had the physio appointment!
> 
> It’s better but still very sore and I’m currently laid flat on the floor.
> 
> In exciting news: Mrs Bluet-it definitely has eggs! She keeps them well hidden so we have no idea how many. You’re all going to be aunties and uncles  [emoji322]


Oh no about your back. Thank goodness you DID have that appointment. I found an osteopath in Cape Town and I am seeing her on saturday.

Yayyy well done Mrs B. So exciting. I hope uour back comes right.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaaaaay! That’s fantastic news about the (possible) eggs! Never thought I’d be a bird aunt one day, but what the heck
> Not so fantastic about your back.  Hope it doesn’t hurt as much anymore. [emoji173]️


Ditto.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I thought I did too. But a more experienced Danish resident told me it might be rust from the rains. Ahem.


Whahaha. Why are you get rusty from our rain?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And I’m off to bed. With or without a pat.  Good night, roommates—in your own time.


Good night Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Good night from me too Roommate's sleep tight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Was it something I said? Just when I sit down here to start communicating with my friends across the water, they all desert me. B.O.? Bad Breath?


----------



## Bee62

Hi Yvonne, I am here.
Sorry for being so rarely in the CDR but I am sooooo busy with my sheep and lambs, chicken and the garden and the gras and the tortoises and ... and ... and.
The day hasn`t enough hours me thinks.
I hope all roommates are fine, I have read from sunburns. Autsch, that hurts.
And I am going to make no barbeque with my lambs or chicken @Kristoff


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Was it something I said? Just when I sit down here to start communicating with my friends across the water, they all desert me. B.O.? Bad Breath?


What is B.O. ???????


----------



## Yvonne G

Body odor.

I was thinking the other day: we used to have two bee ladies on here, you and who was the other one? Was is bee bee 62 or something like that?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Body odor.
> 
> I was thinking the other day: we used to have two bee ladies on here, you and who was the other one? Was is bee bee 62 or something like that?


In the CDR there is only me as Bee, or am I wrong ?


----------



## Bee62

Today is the birthday of my mother, but she died 6 years ago.





For all who are missing someone they love !


----------



## Bee62

Now I am alone here it seems.
Greetings to you all. Love to you all. Maybe reading you tomorrow ?
Good night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, gang.
I just popped in to answer some inbox questions and check out a couple of alerts.
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Body odor.
> 
> I was thinking the other day: we used to have two bee ladies on here, you and who was the other one? Was is bee bee 62 or something like that?



If I remember correctly (and that’s a mighty BIG “IF” ) BEE used cclBee (Crazy Cat Lady Bee) as her forum name when she was first on board, but changed it later???? Am I remembering correctly, @Bee62???


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Why are you get rusty from our rain?



Cheap building materials?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Yvonne, I am here.
> Sorry for being so rarely in the CDR but I am sooooo busy with my sheep and lambs, chicken and the garden and the gras and the tortoises and ... and ... and.
> The day hasn`t enough hours me thinks.
> I hope all roommates are fine, I have read from sunburns. Autsch, that hurts.
> And I am going to make no barbeque with my lambs or chicken @Kristoff



Nice to not see you sometimes! 
I totally agree about the lambs. They need fattening up!  
Sorry to hear you have so much to do. Spring is the busy time, isn’t it?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> What is B.O. ???????





Yvonne G said:


> Body odor.
> 
> I was thinking the other day: we used to have two bee ladies on here, you and who was the other one? Was is bee bee 62 or something like that?



Oh, good that Sabine asked. So, BO = not Best Offer...


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I just popped in to answer some inbox questions and check out a couple of alerts.
> I hope everyone is doing well.



Hi Ed! How are you? Suki? 
No more crazy former coworkers, I hope...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Today is the birthday of my mother, but she died 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all who are missing someone they love !



Sending you a big hug.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> If I remember correctly (and that’s a mighty BIG “IF” ) BEE used cclBee (Crazy Cat Lady Bee) as her forum name when she was first on board, but changed it later???? Am I remembering correctly, @Bee62???



I may also not remember correctly, but I think cclBee was just Bee’s nickname around here. And then, of course, we have Bea, who is sometimes mistakenly called Bee, and Bee is sometimes mistakenly called Bea...  Very confusing...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In the CDR there is only me as Bee, or am I wrong ?



We have Bee62 as in Sabine and Bea as in Moozillion 

Two Bee/a s


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I just popped in to answer some inbox questions and check out a couple of alerts.
> I hope everyone is doing well.



Hello stranger! Nice to not see you Ed. I hope all is well with you


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Today is the birthday of my mother, but she died 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all who are missing someone they love !



Big hug to you and your zoo Sabine [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. My back is improved this morning. More tired than outright painful. Last night I honestly didn’t know what to do with myself due to the pain. 

I feel like I am one false move from being back in the same mess, so today needs to be taken very carefully.

I was supposed to be in governor meetings all day today, but have pulled out as sitting in a plastic chair 9am-3pm won’t improve things. Fortunately my presence isn’t essential. I have said they can phone me if necessary.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I just popped in to answer some inbox questions and check out a couple of alerts.
> I hope everyone is doing well.


Hi Ed, always good to see you. I hope you are fine. Lots of love to you. @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> If I remember correctly (and that’s a mighty BIG “IF” ) BEE used cclBee (Crazy Cat Lady Bee) as her forum name when she was first on board, but changed it later???? Am I remembering correctly, @Bee62???


Nooooooooooooooo ! I was always Bee62, but Adam gave me the second "nick name" here in the CDR, the cclbee. So I am only one Bee with two names.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My back is improved this morning. More tired than outright painful. Last night I honestly didn’t know what to do with myself due to the pain.
> 
> I feel like I am one false move from being back in the same mess, so today needs to be taken very carefully.
> 
> I was supposed to be in governor meetings all day today, but have pulled out as sitting in a plastic chair 9am-3pm won’t improve things. Fortunately my presence isn’t essential. I have said they can phone me if necessary.



Good you had the option not to be there. Sitting is the worst when your back is sore. 
Get well soon, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nice to not see you sometimes!
> I totally agree about the lambs. They need fattening up!
> Sorry to hear you have so much to do. Spring is the busy time, isn’t it?


Thank you Lena. Spring and summer is always a busy time for me and I like to be outdoors the whole day long and even much more the warm evenings. Only cold and rainy weather can stop me.
The lambs are only bones with skin. You are right, they had to fatten up before there is enough meat that you would get fed.
Today I bought 10 new chicken ! But they are too young to eaten too. They are here to lay the wonderful dark brown eggs for me.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena. Spring and summer is always a busy time for me and I like to be outdoors the whole day long and even much more the warm evenings. Only cold and rainy weather can stop me.
> The lambs are only bones with skin. You are right, they had to fatten up before there is enough meat that you would get fed.
> Today I bought 10 new chicken ! But they are too young to eaten too. They are here to lay the wonderful dark brown eggs for me.



10 more chicken?  As if you didn’t have enough on your plate already! (Figuratively speaking.)  
Do you sell some of the eggs?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sending you a big hug.


Thank you Lena. I love to be hugged.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> 10 more chicken?  As if you didn’t have enough on your plate already! (Figuratively speaking.)
> Do you sell some of the eggs?


Hi, you are online ! Fine !
Yes, I sell some eggs when I have too much. All people who buy eggs from me say that these eggs are the best. 
10 more chicken is okay. Sometimes a chick dies and my beautiful Brahma chicken with feathers on their feet are laying not sooo much eggs.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Big hug to you and your zoo Sabine [emoji177]


Thank you Linda. All hugs are appreciated every time !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My back is improved this morning. More tired than outright painful. Last night I honestly didn’t know what to do with myself due to the pain.
> 
> I feel like I am one false move from being back in the same mess, so today needs to be taken very carefully.
> 
> I was supposed to be in governor meetings all day today, but have pulled out as sitting in a plastic chair 9am-3pm won’t improve things. Fortunately my presence isn’t essential. I have said they can phone me if necessary.


I am sorry to hear about your back pain. I hope that you feel better soon. Take care.

Always thinking of @Laura1412 when I read that someone has back pain.
How are you Laura ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi, you are online ! Fine !
> Yes, I sell some eggs when I have too much. All people who buy eggs from me say that these eggs are the best.
> 10 more chicken is okay. Sometimes a chick dies and my beautiful Brahma chicken with feathers on their feet are laying not sooo much eggs.



Hi, Bee! I’m trying not to be online. The house doesn’t clean itself.  
I wish I were your neighbor — I’d be your customer too. Fresh, free-range eggs are becoming such a luxury.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Llanfair PG is a tourist trap. We don’t bother with it!



I had a train ticket to/from there just for fun. Never visited... those darn tourists!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Bee! I’m trying not to be online. The house doesn’t clean itself.
> I wish I were your neighbor — I’d be your customer too. Fresh, free-range eggs are becoming such a luxury.


You are welcome to be my neighbor.  Move to Germany.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all. Been busy working in our garden, cutting up downed trees, and out kayaking on #EarthDay. Heres a quick snap of the 105 ft lighthouse we paddled out to on Sunday. This lighthouse guides ships heading up into Baltimore from the south...as well as a pix of the deserted Hart-Miller island where we stopped for lunch.



Hart-Miller Island - Hart-Miller sits a mile off shore from Rocky Point State Park (RPP). It is five miles around, with an expansive beach, camping and restroom facilities. It used to be two islands but these were joined in the 1980’s by a dike and in-filled with dredged material from the Baltimore channel.



Lighthouse - 105 ft high Craighill Channel Lower Range Rear Light, which guides ships coming from the south into Baltimore Harbor. It's the tallest lighthouse in Maryland and was built in 1875.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I had a train ticket to/from there just for fun. Never visited... those darn tourists!


Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ??????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ??????



Yes.... it was quite the ticket!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just saw this on Twitter... it would be simply amazing to see these turtles arriving on shore like this, wouldnt it!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.... it was quite the ticket!


Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Just saw this on Twitter... it would be simply amazing to see these turtles arriving on shore like this, wouldnt it!
> 
> View attachment 236842


Amazing and beautiful ! I would like to be there too and to see them.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Been busy working in our garden, cutting up downed trees, and out kayaking on #EarthDay. Heres a quick snap of the 105 ft lighthouse we paddled out to on Sunday. This lighthouse guides ships heading up into Baltimore from the south...as well as a pix of the deserted Hart-Miller island where we stopped for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 236840
> 
> Hart-Miller Island - Hart-Miller sits a mile off shore from Rocky Point State Park (RPP). It is five miles around, with an expansive beach, camping and restroom facilities. It used to be two islands but these were joined in the 1980’s by a dike and in-filled with dredged material from the Baltimore channel.
> 
> View attachment 236841
> 
> Lighthouse - 105 ft high Craighill Channel Lower Range Rear Light, which guides ships coming from the south into Baltimore Harbor. It's the tallest lighthouse in Maryland and was built in 1875.



Lunch on a deserted island sounds very romantic... Or not — depending on what you ate.  
As always, lovely postcards. Thank you, Mark!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good you had the option not to be there. Sitting is the worst when your back is sore.
> Get well soon, Linda.



I absolutely agree w Lena. [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your back pain. I hope that you feel better soon. Take care.
> 
> Always thinking of @Laura1412 when I read that someone has back pain.
> How are you Laura ?



I’m still the same Sabine but plodding on how is urself good I hope


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> In the CDR there is only me as Bee, or am I wrong ?


Yes. I'm remembering one was 'Bee', and that's Sabine, and the other was 'Bea.'. I've been trying to figure out if Bea was 'beebeeleaves' (or something like that.)


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We have Bee62 as in Sabine and Bea as in Moozillion
> 
> Two Bee/a s


Ok! Now I got it. Thanks, Linda. So which one of them was the bee keeper? This old age memory thing is the pits!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> I’m still the same Sabine but plodding on how is urself good I hope



Nice to see you Laura 

I am pleased to report slow but steady improvement through today. I don’t stay in one place for long... laying down and walking are more comfortable than sitting. 

Laying flat on my back on our conservatory seating allowed me to spot a Red Kite (that’s the bird of prey rather than the toy) this afternoon which is a first for me in our town. They are very common in other parts of the country, but have only just started to appear in Kent. I must do this more often - laying flat on my back in the conservatory rather than the back pain


----------



## JoesMum

And son has just announced that he has handed his university dissertation in. [emoji322]

He has a couple of presentations to do in mid May and then his university career is finished (apart from graduation)


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I’m still the same Sabine but plodding on how is urself good I hope


I am doing well Laura. Spring is here and warm weather and sunshine always make a good mood.
I am sorry to hear that you are still the same. No improvment with your back, is that right ? I am sorry to hear that. Is it painful for you sitting at your computer or typing with your phone ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I'm remembering one was 'Bee', and that's Sabine, and the other was 'Bea.'. I've been trying to figure out if Bea was 'beebeeleaves' (or something like that.)


Indeed there is another user/member with beebee.... but I can`t remember the full right nick name. When he or she crosses my way on the forum the next time I will let you know the other nick.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Ok! Now I got it. Thanks, Linda. So which one of them was the bee keeper? This old age memory thing is the pits!


I believe that Bea keeps no bees and nor do I.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Nice to see you Laura
> 
> I am pleased to report slow but steady improvement through today. I don’t stay in one place for long... laying down and walking are more comfortable than sitting.
> 
> Laying flat on my back on our conservatory seating allowed me to spot a Red Kite (that’s the bird of prey rather than the toy) this afternoon which is a first for me in our town. They are very common in other parts of the country, but have only just started to appear in Kent. I must do this more often - laying flat on my back in the conservatory rather than the back pain


Back pain is bad. I am feeling with you !


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> I am doing well Laura. Spring is here and warm weather and sunshine always make a good mood.
> I am sorry to hear that you are still the same. No improvment with your back, is that right ? I am sorry to hear that. Is it painful for you sitting at your computer or typing with your phone ?



Iv got no improvement with my back it is painful wen I’m sat so I change position regularly iv ad to have the internet taken out at home coz the signal was not good so I av to rely on using my phone data which I don’t get lots of that’s y I am not on much at the moment x


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Nice to see you Laura
> 
> I am pleased to report slow but steady improvement through today. I don’t stay in one place for long... laying down and walking are more comfortable than sitting.
> 
> Laying flat on my back on our conservatory seating allowed me to spot a Red Kite (that’s the bird of prey rather than the toy) this afternoon which is a first for me in our town. They are very common in other parts of the country, but have only just started to appear in Kent. I must do this more often - laying flat on my back in the conservatory rather than the back pain



Nice to c u Linda sorry ur back is not great too x


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And son has just announced that he has handed his university dissertation in. [emoji322]
> 
> He has a couple of presentations to do in mid May and then his university career is finished (apart from graduation)


Good news ! Well done ( your son ).
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Iv got no improvement with my back it is painful wen I’m sat so I change position regularly iv ad to have the internet taken out at home coz the signal was not good so I av to rely on using my phone data which I don’t get lots of that’s y I am not on much at the moment x


I wish I could send you some health of me. Take care of yourself and pop in here whenever you are able to. We haven`t you forgotten, Laura. 
Lot`s of hugs ( careful hugs that don`t hurt your back ) for you and your lovely animals.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good news ! Well done ( your son ).
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !



I think his immediate plans are for sleep. 

Daughter slept for pretty much 24 hours straight after handing her dissertation in. She went to bed around 11am and woke up next morning! 

I think son may be about to do something very similar!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Nice to c u Linda sorry ur back is not great too x



It’s just so frustrating as I am sure you know. You want to do things, but either can’t or daren’t. I am doing my best to stay mobile, but really fear that I will seize up completely at some stage. 

I know you are much worse than me and really wish there was some magic wand that could fix both of us.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> I wish I could send you some health of me. Take care of yourself and pop in here whenever you are able to. We haven`t you forgotten, Laura.
> Lot`s of hugs ( careful hugs that don`t hurt your back ) for you and your lovely animals.



I will pop in n out that is no problem I hope ur animals are all ok


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> It’s just so frustrating as I am sure you know. You want to do things, but either can’t or daren’t. I am doing my best to stay mobile, but really fear that I will seize up completely at some stage.
> 
> I know you are much worse than me and really wish there was some magic wand that could fix both of us.



Take care of yourself Linda x


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Take care of yourself Linda x



And you Laura x


----------



## Abdulla6169

I'm back for a check in. Updateeeeeeeee:
- I'm going to a concert in nyc in either October or December. 
- I just read 600 pages of biology for a paper I want to write so kill me pls.
- Five different people approached me for a date this month so I have a problem but the good kind. 
- I'm leaving to the states in less than a year so I'm starting to miss home prematurely.
- I wrote lots of poetry.

YESSS THAT'S ABOUT IT!!!!!!!! I'll reply to y'all when I'm not sleepy


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I believe that Bea keeps no bees and nor do I.


So it must be Beebeeleaves. I'll keep watching for that name and see if her posts bring back any forgotten memories.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's beebee*beebeeleaves. I looked back at all her old posts and she was never here in CDR. So it's just a case of old age messing with my head.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And son has just announced that he has handed his university dissertation in. [emoji322]
> 
> He has a couple of presentations to do in mid May and then his university career is finished (apart from graduation)



Congratulations! Hope he absquatulates with his diploma soon!  (I wonder if he used the word in the dissertation...)


----------



## JoesMum

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm back for a check in. Updateeeeeeeee:
> - I'm going to a concert in nyc in either October or December.
> - I just read 600 pages of biology for a paper I want to write so kill me pls.
> - Five different people approached me for a date this month so I have a problem but the good kind.
> - I'm leaving to the states in less than a year so I'm starting to miss home prematurely.
> - I wrote lots of poetry.
> 
> YESSS THAT'S ABOUT IT!!!!!!!! I'll reply to y'all when I'm not sleepy



Hello again! Long time no see... with good reason by the sounds of it. You have been busy!

What concert will you see?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! Hope he absquatulates with his diploma soon!  (I wonder if he used the word in the dissertation...)



I must check. I’ll need evidence. There was money on it!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ed! How are you? Suki?
> No more crazy former coworkers, I hope...



Nice to hear from you Ed!!

I was thinking about you because I’m going to be building an above ground pond. I hope your doing well and we miss you around here!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Was it something I said? Just when I sit down here to start communicating with my friends across the water, they all desert me. B.O.? Bad Breath?


Lol. Nooo. Sorry it has been a tough and really busy week.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Body odor.
> 
> I was thinking the other day: we used to have two bee ladies on here, you and who was the other one? Was is bee bee 62 or something like that?


Arent you thinking of Bee62 (Sabine) and Bea (Moozillion) ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Today is the birthday of my mother, but she died 6 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all who are missing someone they love !


Today must be lots of kisses because it rained today.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Now I am alone here it seems.
> Greetings to you all. Love to you all. Maybe reading you tomorrow ?
> Good night.


Whahaha. Soooooo true.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I just popped in to answer some inbox questions and check out a couple of alerts.
> I hope everyone is doing well.


Hi there Ed. Nice to see you. We are good. How are you?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have Bee62 as in Sabine and Bea as in Moozillion
> 
> Two Bee/a s


Snap


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My back is improved this morning. More tired than outright painful. Last night I honestly didn’t know what to do with myself due to the pain.
> 
> I feel like I am one false move from being back in the same mess, so today needs to be taken very carefully.
> 
> I was supposed to be in governor meetings all day today, but have pulled out as sitting in a plastic chair 9am-3pm won’t improve things. Fortunately my presence isn’t essential. I have said they can phone me if necessary.


Oh no Linda. I am sorry that you are in so much pain. I really hope that today went well and that you feel better this evening. And yes please take it easy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena. Spring and summer is always a busy time for me and I like to be outdoors the whole day long and even much more the warm evenings. Only cold and rainy weather can stop me.
> The lambs are only bones with skin. You are right, they had to fatten up before there is enough meat that you would get fed.
> Today I bought 10 new chicken ! But they are too young to eaten too. They are here to lay the wonderful dark brown eggs for me.


Ooohhh sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck with all your chores and babies


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Been busy working in our garden, cutting up downed trees, and out kayaking on #EarthDay. Heres a quick snap of the 105 ft lighthouse we paddled out to on Sunday. This lighthouse guides ships heading up into Baltimore from the south...as well as a pix of the deserted Hart-Miller island where we stopped for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 236840
> 
> Hart-Miller Island - Hart-Miller sits a mile off shore from Rocky Point State Park (RPP). It is five miles around, with an expansive beach, camping and restroom facilities. It used to be two islands but these were joined in the 1980’s by a dike and in-filled with dredged material from the Baltimore channel.
> 
> View attachment 236841
> 
> Lighthouse - 105 ft high Craighill Channel Lower Range Rear Light, which guides ships coming from the south into Baltimore Harbor. It's the tallest lighthouse in Maryland and was built in 1875.


Looks lovely and sunny.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! Hope he absquatulates with his diploma soon!  (I wonder if he used the word in the dissertation...)


You are gooooood.


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe finally caught up. But kust barely managed that. So I am saying hi and good night and sleep tight.


----------



## JoesMum

Well I’ve survived the day without getting worse. I am definitely more flexible than I was this morning. 

I had a chat with my yoga buddies and, while I am definitely not fit to risk yoga with them tomorrow, I have said I’ll join then for a cuppa afterwards if I feel I can handle sitting down for an hour. 

Fingers crossed for a good night! 

Sleep well everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Arent you thinking of Bee62 (Sabine) and Bea (Moozillion) ?


No. I remembered it was beebee*beebeeleaves. And it seems she was never in here.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck with all your chores and babies


Thank you Carol.


----------



## Bambam1989

How am I supposed to get any work done in my flowerbeds..


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> I believe that Bea keeps no bees and nor do I.



You are correct! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> How am I supposed to get any work done in my flowerbeds..
> View attachment 236882



What a cutie! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm back for a check in. Updateeeeeeeee:
> - I'm going to a concert in nyc in either October or December.
> - I just read 600 pages of biology for a paper I want to write so kill me pls.
> - Five different people approached me for a date this month so I have a problem but the good kind.
> - I'm leaving to the states in less than a year so I'm starting to miss home prematurely.
> - I wrote lots of poetry.
> 
> YESSS THAT'S ABOUT IT!!!!!!!! I'll reply to y'all when I'm not sleepy



WOO HOO!!!!
Welcome back, Abdulla!!!!
So glad things are going well for you![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Oh no shame.


Yeah but he doent wat the meds
I am just confuse


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Cute puppy.


Nowadays he stay in our house although his mom doesnt approve


----------



## Dipa

Kristoff said:


> I thought I did too. But a more experienced Danish resident told me it might be rust from the rains. Ahem.


I got it because my two wheeler is gone for repairing and my skin is sensitive 
I have to walk 30 minutes in strong sunlight which my skin didnt allowed


----------



## Dipa

Bambam1989 said:


> How am I supposed to get any work done in my flowerbeds..
> View attachment 236882


Relax for a bit


----------



## Dipa

Good morning


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am up early because I got too uncomfortable in bed. 

I seem to have relieved the discomfort now, but I am clearly not fixed  Patience required [emoji849]

Your dog is so cute @Bambam1989!


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am up early because I got too uncomfortable in bed.
> 
> I seem to have relieved the discomfort now, but I am clearly not fixed  Patience required [emoji849]
> 
> Your dog is so cute @Bambam1989!


Thank you. That one is Zip.


----------



## JoesMum

Eggs! Not the best photos, but Mrs B doesn’t reveal them often!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I must check. I’ll need evidence. There was money on it!



And was it conditional on the committee’s acceptance of the diploma with the word in it?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Nice to hear from you Ed!!
> 
> I was thinking about you because I’m going to be building an above ground pond. I hope your doing well and we miss you around here!!



@ZEROPILOT - The above is for you, my friend


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Today must be lots of kisses because it rained today.
> View attachment 236873
> View attachment 236874



Yay!!!!! We’ve been waiting for these kisses in Cape Town the entire winter...or summer.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well I’ve survived the day without getting worse. I am definitely more flexible than I was this morning.
> 
> I had a chat with my yoga buddies and, while I am definitely not fit to risk yoga with them tomorrow, I have said I’ll join then for a cuppa afterwards if I feel I can handle sitting down for an hour.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good night!
> 
> Sleep well everyone



Keeping my fingers crossed now. Is it too late?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> No. I remembered it was beebee*beebeeleaves. And it seems she was never in here.



So many bees buzzing around!  Hope she wasn’t here not because of the Wool Spider, who might not even exist...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> How am I supposed to get any work done in my flowerbeds..
> View attachment 236882



Aw, what a hug! I want some too!


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> I got it because my two wheeler is gone for repairing and my skin is sensitive
> I have to walk 30 minutes in strong sunlight which my skin didnt allowed



Is it pretty hot by now? Summers must be scorching!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Eggs! Not the best photos, but Mrs B doesn’t reveal them often!
> View attachment 236922
> 
> View attachment 236923



Two? Three? My arithmetic is rusty... or my eyes. (Danish rains are surely to blame!)
Regardless, good job, Mrs B!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Happy Thursday!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Two? Three? My arithmetic is rusty... or my eyes. (Danish rains are surely to blame!)
> Regardless, good job, Mrs B!



At least 4... I thought I saw 5 at one point, but can’t be sure!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed now. Is it too late?



Yes, unfortunately. I woke just before 5 in discomfort and had to get up and move around.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> At least 4... I thought I saw 5 at one point, but can’t be sure!



How sweet. How long usually before we get to see any chicks?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Yes, unfortunately. I woke just before 5 in discomfort and had to get up and move around.



Sorry. Should have crossed my fingers much sooner. Will do so tonight!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> How sweet. How long usually before we get to see any chicks?



That’s a difficult question to answer. She won’t start brooding the eggs properly until she has finished laying and then it takes about a fortnight to hatch the eggs. 

However, t-its have the ability to delay hatching by not sitting on the eggs full time. This is so they can best time hatching for better weather and more caterpillars. So it’s not an exact period! I am pretty sure she laid this morning, so her clutch of eggs isn’t complete yet!

Two to three weeks is a guess, depending on how many eggs are actually there


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Today must be lots of kisses because it rained today.
> View attachment 236873
> View attachment 236874


Wow. Congrats for the rain. I hope it helped.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> How am I supposed to get any work done in my flowerbeds..
> View attachment 236882


So cute ! Lovely brown eyes !


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 236913


Good morning Dipa.
Thank you for your love. It is great to get love. It brightens up the day.
Lot`s of love back to you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Eggs! Not the best photos, but Mrs B doesn’t reveal them often!
> View attachment 236922
> 
> View attachment 236923


Congrats for the eggs !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> So many bees buzzing around!  Hope she wasn’t here not because of the Wool Spider, who might not even exist...


Im am Bee number 62.
Where are the other 61 Bees ????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> How am I supposed to get any work done in my flowerbeds..
> View attachment 236882



Good luck... i don’t see much work getting accomplished in your near future... but it’s relaxing.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Two? Three? My arithmetic is rusty... or my eyes. (Danish rains are surely to blame!)
> Regardless, good job, Mrs B!


I see 4 eggs but today the rain in Germany is heavy too and maybe let me see things too blurry !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Im am Bee number 62.
> Where are the other 61 Bees ????



That is a terrifying question.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello, everyone!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, everyone!


Hello Yvonne.
How are you today ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> That is a terrifying question.


I hope the bees haven`t lost their lifes in the net of the woolspider ( if she exist ).


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Yvonne.
> How are you today ?


I'm doing ok, thanks. And you? I have lots of "clean up" type work to take care of outside today. My tortoise partner visited this past week-end and he LOVES to cut branches off the trees. So I have to trim off all the little twigs from the larger branches, then cut up the branches for firewood. And the twigs. . . what to do with the twigs? That's the problem. I don't have garbage service and my daughter's green waste barrel us always too full for me to bring my twigs to her house. Anyway, that's what I'll be doing today after I feed and take care of the animals.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Yay!!!!! We’ve been waiting for these kisses in Cape Town the entire winter...or summer.



WooHoo!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, everyone!



Hi Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing ok, thanks. And you? I have lots of "clean up" type work to take care of outside today. My tortoise partner visited this past week-end and he LOVES to cut branches off the trees. So I have to trim off all the little twigs from the larger branches, then cut up the branches for firewood. And the twigs. . . what to do with the twigs? That's the problem. I don't have garbage service and my daughter's green waste barrel us always too full for me to bring my twigs to her house. Anyway, that's what I'll be doing today after I feed and take care of the animals.
> 
> View attachment 236928
> View attachment 236929



That was quite a visit 
Hmm... Burn all twigs in a bonfire that you and Misty can jump over?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing ok, thanks. And you? I have lots of "clean up" type work to take care of outside today. My tortoise partner visited this past week-end and he LOVES to cut branches off the trees. So I have to trim off all the little twigs from the larger branches, then cut up the branches for firewood. And the twigs. . . what to do with the twigs? That's the problem. I don't have garbage service and my daughter's green waste barrel us always too full for me to bring my twigs to her house. Anyway, that's what I'll be doing today after I feed and take care of the animals.
> 
> View attachment 236928
> View attachment 236929


Oh my dear ( please excuse me that I am calling you like this, but I mean it honest ) that looks like a lot of hard work. 
You are not lazy at all ! Don`t work to much, take care of your back. These branches won`t get feet and walk away ( it would be fine if they would do ! )
You can dry the twigs too and use them to make fire. Do you have a place where they can get dry ?

Btw: I am well and a little bit lazy today `cause it is sometimes raining today. But now I am out to look after sheep, lambs and chicken and my cats are waiting for me too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing ok, thanks. And you? I have lots of "clean up" type work to take care of outside today. My tortoise partner visited this past week-end and he LOVES to cut branches off the trees. So I have to trim off all the little twigs from the larger branches, then cut up the branches for firewood. And the twigs. . . what to do with the twigs? That's the problem. I don't have garbage service and my daughter's green waste barrel us always too full for me to bring my twigs to her house. Anyway, that's what I'll be doing today after I feed and take care of the animals.
> 
> View attachment 236928
> View attachment 236929



Ok... depending how many/much twigs and small limbs and leaves etc you have throughout the year, you could buy or rent a shredder. We have a TroyBuilt shredder that munches up limbs and leaves up to about 3 inches in diameter. Makes quick work of piles like you have AND the bonus is free mulch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a morning of kayaking on a few small “creeks and streams” that feed the great Chesapeake Bay near Annapolis MD. Pix or two to follow. Great sunny, warm day. Tomorrow - rain.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... depending how many/much twigs and small limbs and leaves etc you have throughout the year, you could buy or rent a shredder. We have a TroyBuilt shredder that munches up limbs and leaves up to about 3 inches in diameter. Makes quick work of piles like you have AND the bonus is free mulch.



Good idea! We have a garden shredder like Mark and it is wonderful! And therapeutic to use too!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a morning of kayaking on a few small “creeks and streams” that feed the great Chesapeake Bay near Annapolis MD. Pix or two to follow. Great sunny, warm day. Tomorrow - rain.



Can’t help but be envious of your kayaking. My dad was an instructor and I grew up in a boat. I mostly did white water rivers and slalom. I was pretty good at slalom - ranked 32 in the UK for Ladies K1. I have a feeling it contributed to my current back & shoulder problems though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well I’ve survived the day without getting worse. I am definitely more flexible than I was this morning.
> 
> I had a chat with my yoga buddies and, while I am definitely not fit to risk yoga with them tomorrow, I have said I’ll join then for a cuppa afterwards if I feel I can handle sitting down for an hour.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good night!
> 
> Sleep well everyone


Fingers crossed over here for you as well. Hope it all went well today.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No. I remembered it was beebee*beebeeleaves. And it seems she was never in here.


Aaahh. Most of the time I can't remember peoples names. So your memory is already better than mine.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> How am I supposed to get any work done in my flowerbeds..
> View attachment 236882


Noooo Mommy spend some time with me. I wuv oooo!!!


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Yeah but he doent wat the meds
> I am just confuse


I wish I could help you. But I don't have any experience with medication and torts.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 236913


Thank you. Sending some back to you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am up early because I got too uncomfortable in bed.
> 
> I seem to have relieved the discomfort now, but I am clearly not fixed  Patience required [emoji849]
> 
> Your dog is so cute @Bambam1989!


There is nothing like this kind of problem to teach you patience. I really hope you get better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Hi Yvonne!


Howdy!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Eggs! Not the best photos, but Mrs B doesn’t reveal them often!
> View attachment 236922
> 
> View attachment 236923


Yayyy. So excited.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> That was quite a visit
> Hmm... Burn all twigs in a bonfire that you and Misty can jump over?


I wish. I DO have a nice, empty, barren pasture where I could pile it all up and set it afire, however, it's against the law here to have open fires.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh my dear ( please excuse me that I am calling you like this, but I mean it honest ) that looks like a lot of hard work.
> You are not lazy at all ! Don`t work to much, take care of your back. These branches won`t get feet and walk away ( it would be fine if they would do ! )
> You can dry the twigs too and use them to make fire. Do you have a place where they can get dry ?
> 
> Btw: I am well and a little bit lazy today `cause it is sometimes raining today. But now I am out to look after sheep, lambs and chicken and my cats are waiting for me too.


Yeah, it doesn't matter to the animals that you don't feel up to it. . . you still have to give them all the time and attention they deserve!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And was it conditional on the committee’s acceptance of the diploma with the word in it?


Ha ha ha. You are a hard task master.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I wish. I DO have a nice, empty, barren pasture where I could pile it all up and set it afire, however, it's against the law here to have open fires.



With good reason to be fair. California is a tinderbox most pf the time. There have been some dreadful wildfires.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... depending how many/much twigs and small limbs and leaves etc you have throughout the year, you could buy or rent a shredder. We have a TroyBuilt shredder that munches up limbs and leaves up to about 3 inches in diameter. Makes quick work of piles like you have AND the bonus is free mulch.


I would LOVE that. Trouble is, the ones I can afford don't work for sh**t. I bought one that is supposed to take twigs up to about 2", but it really doesn't. And if the leaves are still green, they just bend and gum up the works. A good quality shredder is on my wish list. I have eucalyptus trees and I'd love to make my own eucalyptus mulch for enclosures.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yay!!!!! We’ve been waiting for these kisses in Cape Town the entire winter...or summer.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yip that we have.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed now. Is it too late?


Almost snap.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So many bees buzzing around!  Hope she wasn’t here not because of the Wool Spider, who might not even exist...


Speaking of Wool spiders who may not exist. Can anyone point me in the direction of knitting room? It's starting to get cold.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Happy Thursday!


Good Evening Lena. Tomorrow and next week Tuesday are public holidays for us. So I have taken Monday off and am planning a nice long weekend. Yayyy. A few days break.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> At least 4... I thought I saw 5 at one point, but can’t be sure!


Our family is growing bigger.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes, unfortunately. I woke just before 5 in discomfort and had to get up and move around.


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s a difficult question to answer. She won’t start brooding the eggs properly until she has finished laying and then it takes about a fortnight to hatch the eggs.
> 
> However, t-its have the ability to delay hatching by not sitting on the eggs full time. This is so they can best time hatching for better weather and more caterpillars. So it’s not an exact period! I am pretty sure she laid this morning, so her clutch of eggs isn’t complete yet!
> 
> Two to three weeks is a guess, depending on how many eggs are actually there


Wow. So how many eggs do they generally lay?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wow. Congrats for the rain. I hope it helped.


Every drop helps. [emoji16] And thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Im am Bee number 62.
> Where are the other 61 Bees ????


Hiding somewhere in the catacombs?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I see 4 eggs but today the rain in Germany is heavy too and maybe let me see things too blurry !


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, everyone!


Hi Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I hope the bees haven`t lost their lifes in the net of the woolspider ( if she exist ).


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] Maybe if we can find them we can get some honey.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm doing ok, thanks. And you? I have lots of "clean up" type work to take care of outside today. My tortoise partner visited this past week-end and he LOVES to cut branches off the trees. So I have to trim off all the little twigs from the larger branches, then cut up the branches for firewood. And the twigs. . . what to do with the twigs? That's the problem. I don't have garbage service and my daughter's green waste barrel us always too full for me to bring my twigs to her house. Anyway, that's what I'll be doing today after I feed and take care of the animals.
> 
> View attachment 236928
> View attachment 236929


Use the twigs for kindling.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> WooHoo!!


I know. Lets say it again......WooHoo!![emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi Yvonne!


Snap again.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... depending how many/much twigs and small limbs and leaves etc you have throughout the year, you could buy or rent a shredder. We have a TroyBuilt shredder that munches up limbs and leaves up to about 3 inches in diameter. Makes quick work of piles like you have AND the bonus is free mulch.


I like that idea.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a morning of kayaking on a few small “creeks and streams” that feed the great Chesapeake Bay near Annapolis MD. Pix or two to follow. Great sunny, warm day. Tomorrow - rain.


Sounds like fun and hard work at the same time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good idea! We have a garden shredder like Mark and it is wonderful! And therapeutic to use too!


I have always wanted to do that too. Sounds like so much fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Can’t help but be envious of your kayaking. My dad was an instructor and I grew up in a boat. I mostly did white water rivers and slalom. I was pretty good at slalom - ranked 32 in the UK for Ladies K1. I have a feeling it contributed to my current back & shoulder problems though.


Wow. Do your talents ever end. You must and do live such an interesting life.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Speaking of Wool spiders who may not exist. Can anyone point me in the direction of knitting room? It's starting to get cold.



I think the pile was in corner 6? She may have moved it (if she exists)


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow. So how many eggs do they generally lay?



Typically 10-12


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think the pile was in corner 6? She may have moved it (if she exists)


Looks like I am going exploring.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Typically 10-12


Wow. That is alot of children to look after.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Eggs! Not the best photos, but Mrs B doesn’t reveal them often!
> View attachment 236922
> 
> View attachment 236923



WOO HOO!!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit late for this year, but heres a good video on good bird house construction. https://m.youtube.com/watch?utm_ter...l+Lab+eNews&feature=youtu.be&utm_medium=email


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Looks like I am going exploring.


Don't get lost. And watch out for the one legged pirate!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great day / morning out on the water...We enjoyed the Annapolis scenery, the sights by the US Naval Academy, and lots of mother goose sightings..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heres a pix of a Mrs mother goose sitting on eggs in a flower pot on a dock... with Mr Goose watching closely


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I would LOVE that. Trouble is, the ones I can afford don't work for sh**t. I bought one that is supposed to take twigs up to about 2", but it really doesn't. And if the leaves are still green, they just bend and gum up the works. A good quality shredder is on my wish list. I have eucalyptus trees and I'd love to make my own eucalyptus mulch for enclosures.



I didn’t know you could use eucalyptus with the tortoises. For some reason I thought the oils where too strong. We have tons on our property! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Speaking of Wool spiders who may not exist. Can anyone point me in the direction of knitting room? It's starting to get cold.



Around corner 5, I believe.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Lena. Tomorrow and next week Tuesday are public holidays for us. So I have taken Monday off and am planning a nice long weekend. Yayyy. A few days break.



Yay! That’s nice after the hectic time you’ve had recently. It’s a public holiday here today too - The Great Prayer Day. What’s yours?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Looks like I am going exploring.



Do tell us if you find a bee colony somewhere. We could use some honey when man flu strikes the CDR again.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Great day / morning out on the water...We enjoyed the Annapolis scenery, the sights by the US Naval Academy, and lots of mother goose sightings..
> 
> View attachment 236984



“Mary had a little lamb”?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres a pix of a Mrs mother goose sitting on eggs in a flower pot on a dock... with Mr Goose watching closely
> 
> View attachment 236986



Ah! I understand now. “Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall”.


----------



## JoesMum

We have a public holiday on May 7 for May Day. 

May Day is of course May 1, but the UK fixed the holiday as the first Monday in the month to simplify things or something. 

I have just had a long session with my physio/osteo which was really good. Firstly she doesn’t think my pain is neurological (my biggest fear) ... and secondly she thinks I need to see a psychotherapist as she thinks my repeated back issues are invariably triggered by stress. Basically, she thinks I have lingering PTSD from the mess up round my operations 15 years ago. 

She has a point. I was so disabled by the injury, the hospital first sent me away saying nothing was wrong and then when I did get to see a neurosurgeon who diagnosed the problem the first op didn’t fix it leading to a second op. I am constantly afraid that I will end up needing major surgery yet again. I will follow it up. 

Meanwhile, she has recommended an active, but relaxed weekend. I’ll have both children home as it’s son’s birthday so they can pamper me


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We have a public holiday on May 7 for May Day.
> 
> May Day is of course May 1, but the UK fixed the holiday as the first Monday in the month to simplify things or something.
> 
> I have just had a long session with my physio/osteo which was really good. Firstly she doesn’t think my pain is neurological (my biggest fear) ... and secondly she thinks I need to see a psychotherapist as she thinks my repeated back issues are invariably triggered by stress. Basically, she thinks I have lingering PTSD from the mess up round my operations 15 years ago.
> 
> She has a point. I was so disabled by the injury, the hospital first sent me away saying nothing was wrong and then when I did get to see a neurosurgeon who diagnosed the problem the first op didn’t fix it leading to a second op. I am constantly afraid that I will end up needing major surgery yet again. I will follow it up.
> 
> Meanwhile, she has recommended an active, but relaxed weekend. I’ll have both children home as it’s son’s birthday so they can pamper me



Active but relaxing weekends are always good for mind, body and soul. Fingers crossed for improvement.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all

We had some storms blow through here overnight. Our nice warm, sunny Thursday has changed into a dark, wet, cold Friday morning. But, yesterday’s warmth coupled with overnight rains have encouraged our Pink Dogwood to pop into color..


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres a pix of a Mrs mother goose sitting on eggs in a flower pot on a dock... with Mr Goose watching closely
> 
> View attachment 236986



Oh, that’s ADORABLE!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all
> 
> We had some storms blow through here overnight. Our nice warm, sunny Thursday has changed into a dark, wet, cold Friday morning. But, yesterday’s warmth coupled with overnight rains have encouraged our Pink Dogwood to pop into color..
> 
> View attachment 237052



I am SO ENVIOUS that you have dogwoods! We don’t have any down here any more due to that darn fungus that has wiped out so many in the South. [emoji20]


----------



## Moozillion

Am I the only person in the CDR to have been IMPATIENTLY waiting to hear the name of the new little British prince? [emoji846]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> I am SO ENVIOUS that you have dogwoods! We don’t have any down here any more due to that darn fungus that has wiped out so many in the South. [emoji20]



Yep, they are still very plentiful here in DELMARVA area, both ornamental and native trees scattered about like big hanging snowflakes.


----------



## DE42

Almost over. Just two more days of school left, 4 final exams, and I'll be done for the semester.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Great day / morning out on the water...We enjoyed the Annapolis scenery, the sights by the US Naval Academy, and lots of mother goose sightings..
> 
> View attachment 236984


Wow ! What a postcard ! These colors ( and naturally the view ) is extraordinary !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Almost over. Just two more days of school left, 4 final exams, and I'll be done for the semester.


That sounds good Dan.
And then ? Holidays ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good Dan.
> And then ? Holidays ?


Yeah. I was going to take summer classes but with my health the way it is I am afraid I can't. I need time to recover some before I start back. Also may have to have a minor surgery as soon as I'm done so that's no fun. But at least I have my vacation to look forward too. And I will go even if I have to craw there lol.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Am I the only person in the CDR to have been IMPATIENTLY waiting to hear the name of the new little British prince? [emoji846]



Yes. 

But it’s Louis Arthur Charles

Louis is name of the late Lord Mountbatten who was a favourite of Prince Charles. I’m pretty sure there are some Louis in the Spencer side too.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Almost over. Just two more days of school left, 4 final exams, and I'll be done for the semester.



Yay! Well done. My son has two presentations to do in Mid May and then he’s done. No more lectures, tutorials or reports.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Yes.
> 
> But it’s Louis Arthur Charles
> 
> Louis is name of the late Lord Mountbatten who was a favourite of Prince Charles. I’m pretty sure there are some Louis in the Spencer side too.



I like that name! I’ve liked all the names the Cambridge’s have chosen for their kids. 
Are you not a fan of the royal family?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Yay! Well done. My son has two presentations to do in Mid May and then he’s done. No more lectures, tutorials or reports.


I wish him luck with the presentations then


----------



## Bambam1989

Husband brought me home a "gift" last night...
Someone he works with used to have a tree cutting service. They had an enclosed "wagon" that they used to haul the limbs away. They got out of the business last year and didn't need the wagon anymore so they gave it to my husband.
I asked him "what did you want that for?"
"That, darling, is going to be Clunker's house"
O 
I have mixed feelings about this idea.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Almost over. Just two more days of school left, 4 final exams, and I'll be done for the semester.



Good luck!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Husband brought me home a "gift" last night...
> Someone he works with used to have a tree cutting service. They had an enclosed "wagon" that they used to haul the limbs away. They got out of the business last year and didn't need the wagon anymore so they gave it to my husband.
> I asked him "what did you want that for?"
> "That, darling, is going to be Clunker's house"
> O
> I have mixed feelings about this idea.



Hmmmm, we need pix. A mansion in the rough?


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm, we need pix. A mansion in the rough?


I'll snap a pic of it once we get it unloaded from his truck..
A mansion? Very unlikely, I think the box part is 4x8.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Don't get lost. And watch out for the one legged pirate!


But...but if i find him wouldn't I be able to get some booz?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great day / morning out on the water...We enjoyed the Annapolis scenery, the sights by the US Naval Academy, and lots of mother goose sightings..
> 
> View attachment 236984


Oh that looks like a really nice place.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres a pix of a Mrs mother goose sitting on eggs in a flower pot on a dock... with Mr Goose watching closely
> 
> View attachment 236986


I would never have noticed mother goose if you had told us about her.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Around corner 5, I believe.


Lol. I found these between 5 and 6!![emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yay! That’s nice after the hectic time you’ve had recently. It’s a public holiday here today too - The Great Prayer Day. What’s yours?


Today is freedom day and tuesday is workers day[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do tell us if you find a bee colony somewhere. We could use some honey when man flu strikes the CDR again.


No bees so far. Just a pile of mittens.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ah! I understand now. “Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall”.


Whahahaha. Good one.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I like that name! I’ve liked all the names the Cambridge’s have chosen for their kids.
> Are you not a fan of the royal family?



I don’t have a problem with the royals. They do a lot of good work. I’m not one to get worked up by media celebrity frenzy though. 

I think foreigners get more excited by our royals than we do... Hype just isn’t the British way. We are a reserved nation.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have a public holiday on May 7 for May Day.
> 
> May Day is of course May 1, but the UK fixed the holiday as the first Monday in the month to simplify things or something.
> 
> I have just had a long session with my physio/osteo which was really good. Firstly she doesn’t think my pain is neurological (my biggest fear) ... and secondly she thinks I need to see a psychotherapist as she thinks my repeated back issues are invariably triggered by stress. Basically, she thinks I have lingering PTSD from the mess up round my operations 15 years ago.
> 
> She has a point. I was so disabled by the injury, the hospital first sent me away saying nothing was wrong and then when I did get to see a neurosurgeon who diagnosed the problem the first op didn’t fix it leading to a second op. I am constantly afraid that I will end up needing major surgery yet again. I will follow it up.
> 
> Meanwhile, she has recommended an active, but relaxed weekend. I’ll have both children home as it’s son’s birthday so they can pamper me


Yayy. Agree on the pampering. And it is very interesting about the stress being a cause. Also a very happy Birthday to your son.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all
> 
> We had some storms blow through here overnight. Our nice warm, sunny Thursday has changed into a dark, wet, cold Friday morning. But, yesterday’s warmth coupled with overnight rains have encouraged our Pink Dogwood to pop into color..
> 
> View attachment 237052


Where are the leaves?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Am I the only person in the CDR to have been IMPATIENTLY waiting to hear the name of the new little British prince? [emoji846]


Haven't they told anybody what it is yet?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Almost over. Just two more days of school left, 4 final exams, and I'll be done for the semester.


Yayyy. Nice profile pic.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Where are the leaves?


They come out later. We have them all over here too. The wild ones are normally white and domesticated ones come in a range of pinks also. They are beautiful trees in the spring.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Nice profile pic.


Thank you. I thought I'd change it and that's the best pic over got of me currently. Lol


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I would never have noticed mother goose if you had told us about her.



Me, neither!!! [emoji2]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Haven't they told anybody what it is yet?


I'd have to consult with Adem and unfortunately he is not here. But I believe the Doctor is currently investigating that. Hopefully we will find out if it is human soon.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I don’t have a problem with the royals. They do a lot of good work. I’m not one to get worked up by media celebrity frenzy though.
> 
> I think foreigners get more excited by our royals than we do... Hype just isn’t the British way. We are a reserved nation.



I think we get excited about the royals because we grow up on fairy tales of kings, noble princes and beautiful princesses but have none of our own. Don’t know if that’s good or bad- 

When I worked in New Zealand for 2.5 years I was surprised to experience how reserved the Kiwis are. So I guess that’s a small example for me.[emoji2]


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We have a public holiday on May 7 for May Day.
> 
> May Day is of course May 1, but the UK fixed the holiday as the first Monday in the month to simplify things or something.
> 
> I have just had a long session with my physio/osteo which was really good. Firstly she doesn’t think my pain is neurological (my biggest fear) ... and secondly she thinks I need to see a psychotherapist as she thinks my repeated back issues are invariably triggered by stress. Basically, she thinks I have lingering PTSD from the mess up round my operations 15 years ago.
> 
> She has a point. I was so disabled by the injury, the hospital first sent me away saying nothing was wrong and then when I did get to see a neurosurgeon who diagnosed the problem the first op didn’t fix it leading to a second op. I am constantly afraid that I will end up needing major surgery yet again. I will follow it up.
> 
> Meanwhile, she has recommended an active, but relaxed weekend. I’ll have both children home as it’s son’s birthday so they can pamper me



Sorry if I missed anything but have you ever been to a chiropractor? Specifically one that uses the actuated method?

Or, acupuncture? 

Sorry, I know spasms are painful. I’ve been there a few times. 

Enjoy your weekend and I hope you get pampered!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I think we get excited about the royals because we grow up on fairy tales of kings, noble princes and beautiful princesses but have none of our own. Don’t know if that’s good or bad-
> 
> When I worked in New Zealand for 2.5 years I was surprised to experience how reserved the Kiwis are. So I guess that’s a small example for me.[emoji2]



The Kiwis are really reserved. Much more so than the Brits. When we hosted the rugby world cup here it was quite funny. Their fans don’t get over-excited about anything


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Sorry if I missed anything but have you ever been to a chiropractor? Specifically one that uses the actuated method?
> 
> Or, acupuncture?
> 
> Sorry, I know spasms are painful. I’ve been there a few times.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and I hope you get pampered!



My physio is a qualified osteopath and acupuncturist as well. 

Today I had some of everything - including acupuncture studs strategically placed in my ear lobes that are still in place to help with stress and pain. 

Chiropractic doesn’t look at the whole body in the way osteopathy does. 

She has worked wonders today. I have needed far fewer pain killers.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yeah. I was going to take summer classes but with my health the way it is I am afraid I can't. I need time to recover some before I start back. Also may have to have a minor surgery as soon as I'm done so that's no fun. But at least I have my vacation to look forward too. And I will go even if I have to craw there lol.


You deserve that holiday Dan. So I really hope you get to go on it. And I agree you do need to take a break and recover. Everybody needs some down time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yay! Well done. My son has two presentations to do in Mid May and then he’s done. No more lectures, tutorials or reports.


Yay. It will go by in a jiffy. If you look at it we are already (well almost) into the 5th month of the year. So half a month is nothing.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Husband brought me home a "gift" last night...
> Someone he works with used to have a tree cutting service. They had an enclosed "wagon" that they used to haul the limbs away. They got out of the business last year and didn't need the wagon anymore so they gave it to my husband.
> I asked him "what did you want that for?"
> "That, darling, is going to be Clunker's house"
> O
> I have mixed feelings about this idea.


Wow. I can see why you have mixed feelings. But there is also alot of fun in taking something and converting it into something else. And as you are an artist I am sure you are talented enough to make it into something stunning.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm, we need pix. A mansion in the rough?


I like your thinking.!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. I found these between 5 and 6!![emoji33]


Oops forgot to attach the pic.[emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don’t have a problem with the royals. They do a lot of good work. I’m not one to get worked up by media celebrity frenzy though.
> 
> I think foreigners get more excited by our royals than we do... Hype just isn’t the British way. We are a reserved nation.


I actually feel sorry for them. It is not a life I would want to live. Ever since Princess Di died in that car crash being chased by the paparazzi I don't pay too much attention to things like that. I have always felt that in a way the public caused her death because of their insatiable need to know what she was doing all the time.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> They come out later. We have them all over here too. The wild ones are normally white and domesticated ones come in a range of pinks also. They are beautiful trees in the spring.


They do look beautiful. We don't get them here (I think) or at least I haven't seen them.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thank you. I thought I'd change it and that's the best pic over got of me currently. Lol


Still a good one. I like it. You look very handsome in it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'd have to consult with Adem and unfortunately he is not here. But I believe the Doctor is currently investigating that. Hopefully we will find out if it is human soon.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'd have to consult with Adem and unfortunately he is not here. But I believe the Doctor is currently investigating that. Hopefully we will find out if it is human soon.


Nice to have you back.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I think we get excited about the royals because we grow up on fairy tales of kings, noble princes and beautiful princesses but have none of our own. Don’t know if that’s good or bad-
> 
> When I worked in New Zealand for 2.5 years I was surprised to experience how reserved the Kiwis are. So I guess that’s a small example for me.[emoji2]


You could be right.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My physio is a qualified osteopath and acupuncturist as well.
> 
> Today I had some of everything - including acupuncture studs strategically placed in my ear lobes that are still in place to help with stress and pain.
> 
> Chiropractic doesn’t look at the whole body in the way osteopathy does.
> 
> She has worked wonders today. I have needed far fewer pain killers.


Yay. That is good news. I am seeing the osteopath I found here in Cape Town tomorrow. Will tell you how it goes.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oops forgot to attach the pic.[emoji85]
> View attachment 237085


Oh you found my laundry. Lol


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Still a goid one. I like it. You look very handsome in it.


Well now your going to make me blush lol


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Nice to have you back.


Thanks. Hopefully with school coming to a close I'll have more time to stop by the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Oh you found my laundry. Lol


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] can I borrow some of them? As it is getting cold here.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully with school coming to a close I'll have more time to stop by the CDR.


Well it is always good to have you around.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] can I borrow some of them? As it is getting cold here.


Gladly that's why I brought them. I know the CDR did not get it's name for no reason lol


----------



## EdMurphy

Maybe this is just a midwest thing but, when I picked up my new Russian they tell me her name is Lucy.
OK, this just won't work for me because I have a bird named Lucy and I'm not George Foreman so I don't want two kids with the same name. 
I've spend some time trying to think of a new name, nothings coming to mind that fits.
This is really the first pet that I have ever had that I need to think of a name for, most everybody has come to me second hand and named by the previous owner.
So one day I'm showing off pictures of my new found 4" friend and someone being funny asks "what's she going to be when she grows up?"
The first thing that pops out of my mouth is "Booya". I find this hilarious and think I'm pretty clever. Then the person looks at me in horror and asks if I'm really going to raise this for food? To me this is even better than what I said.
Her name is now Booya, I call her Boo.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Gladly that's why I brought them. I know the CDR did not get it's name for no reason lol


Ha ha ha ha. Yip it has gotten a bit chilly. But it seems as your corners are starting to warm up mine is chilling down.[emoji6]


----------



## DE42

EdMurphy said:


> Maybe this is just a midwest thing but, when I picked up my new Russian they tell me her name is Lucy.
> OK, this just won't work for me because I have a bird named Lucy and I'm not George Foreman so I don't want two kids with the same name.
> I've spend some time trying to think of a new name, nothings coming to mind that fits.
> This is really the first pet that I have ever had that I need to think of a name for, most everybody has come to me second hand and named by the previous owner.
> So one day I'm showing off pictures of my new found 4" friend and someone being funny asks "what's she going to be when she grows up?"
> The first thing that pops out of my mouth is "Booya". I find this hilarious and think I'm pretty clever. Then the person looks at me in horror and asks if I'm really going to raise this for food? To me this is even better than what I said.
> Her name is now Booya, I call her Boo.


It's okay I had chickens named dumpling, pot pie, and casserole LOL


----------



## CarolM

EdMurphy said:


> Maybe this is just a midwest thing but, when I picked up my new Russian they tell me her name is Lucy.
> OK, this just won't work for me because I have a bird named Lucy and I'm not George Foreman so I don't want two kids with the same name.
> I've spend some time trying to think of a new name, nothings coming to mind that fits.
> This is really the first pet that I have ever had that I need to think of a name for, most everybody has come to me second hand and named by the previous owner.
> So one day I'm showing off pictures of my new found 4" friend and someone being funny asks "what's she going to be when she grows up?"
> The first thing that pops out of my mouth is "Booya". I find this hilarious and think I'm pretty clever. Then the person looks at me in horror and asks if I'm really going to raise this for food? To me this is even better than what I said.
> Her name is now Booya, I call her Boo.


Well hello there Boo and Edmurphy.


----------



## Bambam1989

Here are the pics. Got distracted by aphids on my rose bushes.
Don't know why they put "waste treatment" on it. Maybe they bought it from someone else...
We probably won't be able to start on it for about two weeks while getting stuff done in the house. In that time I'll sketch out some ideas and we will start ordering stuff.
Hubby also informed me that he bought some sheets of of lexan and nylon from an online surplus auction. He will pick it up on his way to work, should be able to make good use of it.
The very first thing will be to unbolt the "box" from the frame and give it a good sandblasting to get rid of the rust and then paint it... Wish the box height was a tad taller. Need to get official dimensions.
Alright, now I'm getting myself excited.
PS- I still have no power in my art room!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's okay I had chickens named dumpling, pot pie, and casserole LOL


Omw. Poor chickens. They must have been living in fear and stressed if it was going to be their time everytime you called them.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha ha. Yip it has gotten a bit chilly. But it seems as your corners are starting to warm up mine is chilling down.[emoji6]


The room does have a multi-dimensional property that we do not quite understand fully yet. For example have you noticed how the jellyfish are run on battery power, are living beings, and yet are somehow made out of edible jelly all at the same time? At first I thought it was some sort of leprechaun sorcery but as I have learned here in the CDR nothing is as it seems. It took a lot of time and effort I spent hours studying and then the lab dissecting one of the jellyfish. I have come to the conclusion they are multi-dimensional beings that somehow got trapped in this convergence of Dimensions we called the cold dark room. The ceiling has not been found because I believe there is no ceiling. As you proceed upward you just cross through an Infiniti of cross dimensional Rifts and in one of those threats the home of the dreaded wolf spider could exist. That is assuming that the wolf spider herself does exist. I still have much research to do and I may still be being fooled by a combination of leprechaun and wolf spider trickery it is hard to say has the results and data seem to shift and change for one time you look at them to another but I have faith that one day the truth will be known.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here are the pics. Got distracted by aphids on my rose bushes.
> Don't know why they put "waste treatment" on it. Maybe they bought it from someone else...
> We probably won't be able to start on it for about two weeks while getting stuff done in the house. In that time I'll sketch out some ideas and we will start ordering stuff.
> Hubby also informed me that he bought some sheets of of lexan and nylon from an online surplus auction. He will pick it up on his way to work, should be able to make good use of it.
> The very first thing will be to unbolt the "box" from the frame and give it a good sandblasting to get rid of the rust and then paint it... Wish the box height was a tad taller. Need to get official dimensions.
> Alright, now I'm getting myself excited.
> PS- I still have no power in my art room!
> 
> 
> View attachment 237086
> View attachment 237087
> View attachment 237088


Oh how awesome is that. It looks really cool. Now I am excited for you too. [emoji16]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Omw. Poor chickens. They must have been living in fear and stressed if it was going to be their time everytime you called them.


Will their names were not prophetic fortunately for them LOL.

I also had a chicken named Lazarus and his name was given to him because I killed him or at least I thought I did any come back to life. You say one day I was going to have to feed the chickens and this particularly honoree big black rooster decided to flog me. So I grabbed the first thing at hand and used it to try to bet the chicken away. That was a piece of a 2 by 4 that I hit the chicken Square in the head with by accident. He flopped to the ground tossed once or twice and layed completely still. So I understandably thought I had killed him, threw him on the back of the truck and down at the bottom of Spivey decided to toss him into the creek. Then a couple days later as my dad is coming home he told me there was a big black rooster walking around down at the mouth of Spivey that look just like mine. I thought this could not be but when I went down there, in shock I found that the chicken I had killed through in the back of my truck and then tossed into the creek was walking around just like nothing had ever happened. So we caught him and I brought him back home. He was maybe just a little off after that but for the most part he seemed quite himself. So we decided to name him Lazarus the chicken that God raised from the dead.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The room does have a multi-dimensional property that we do not quite understand fully yet. For example have you noticed how the jellyfish are run on battery power, are living beings, and yet are somehow made out of edible jelly all at the same time? At first I thought it was some sort of leprechaun sorcery but as I have learned here in the CDR nothing is as it seems. It took a lot of time and effort I spent hours studying and then the lab dissecting one of the jellyfish. I have come to the conclusion they are multi-dimensional beings that somehow got trapped in this convergence of Dimensions we called the cold dark room. The ceiling has not been found because I believe there is no ceiling. As you proceed upward you just cross through an Infiniti of cross dimensional Rifts and in one of those threats the home of the dreaded wolf spider could exist. That is assuming that the wolf spider herself does exist. I still have much research to do and I may still be being fooled by a combination of leprechaun and wolf spider trickery it is hard to say has the results and data seem to shift and change for one time you look at them to another but I have faith that one day the truth will be known.


Hmmm well that is quite an undertaking. Too complicated for me. I have yet to sample a jellyfish. I was always too scared they might sting me. But what has me really worried is now we seem to have a wolf spider as well as a wool spider who might or might not exist. The wolf spider sounds dangerous [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Will their names were not prophetic fortunately for them LOL.
> 
> I also had a chicken named Lazarus and his name was given to him because I killed him or at least I thought I did any come back to life. You say one day I was going to have to feed the chickens and this particularly honoree big black rooster decided to flog me. So I grabbed the first thing at hand and used it to try to bet the chicken away. That was a piece of a 2 by 4 that I hit the chicken Square in the head with by accident. He flopped to the ground tossed once or twice and layed completely still. So I understandably thought I had killed him, threw him on the back of the truck and down at the bottom of Spivey decided to toss him into the creek. Then a couple days later as my dad is coming home he told me there was a big black rooster walking around down at the mouth of Spivey that look just like mine. I thought this could not be but when I went down there, in shock I found that the chicken I had killed through in the back of my truck and then tossed into the creek was walking around just like nothing had ever happened. So we caught him and I brought him back home. He was maybe just a little off after that but for the most part he seemed quite himself. So we decided to name him Lazarus the chicken that God raised from the dead.


Lol. Sounds like quite a chicken. Are you sure he is not actually a ghost chicken?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hmmm well that is quite an undertaking. Too complicated for me. I have yet to sample a jellyfish. I was always too scared they might sting me. But what has me really worried is now we seem to have a wolf spider as well as a wool spider who might or might not exist. The wolf spider sounds dangerous [emoji33] [emoji33]


Possibly from the same dimension. Maybe the wool spider can't hear trying to escape the wolf spider. But these are questions that we may never have the answers to.. .....


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have a public holiday on May 7 for May Day.
> 
> May Day is of course May 1, but the UK fixed the holiday as the first Monday in the month to simplify things or something.
> 
> I have just had a long session with my physio/osteo which was really good. Firstly she doesn’t think my pain is neurological (my biggest fear) ... and secondly she thinks I need to see a psychotherapist as she thinks my repeated back issues are invariably triggered by stress. Basically, she thinks I have lingering PTSD from the mess up round my operations 15 years ago.
> 
> She has a point. I was so disabled by the injury, the hospital first sent me away saying nothing was wrong and then when I did get to see a neurosurgeon who diagnosed the problem the first op didn’t fix it leading to a second op. I am constantly afraid that I will end up needing major surgery yet again. I will follow it up.
> 
> Meanwhile, she has recommended an active, but relaxed weekend. I’ll have both children home as it’s son’s birthday so they can pamper me



Active and relaxed cancel each other out for me. But you’re a more adventurous, outdoor person than I am.  Good luck to your children. (Don’t let them off the hook!)


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Am I the only person in the CDR to have been IMPATIENTLY waiting to hear the name of the new little British prince? [emoji846]



Yes?


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> It's okay I had chickens named dumpling, pot pie, and casserole LOL


Yeah- whenever I talk about getting a duck pond, hubby wants to name them Gumbo, BBQ etc


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sounds like quite a chicken. Are you sure he is not actually a ghost chicken?


If he is he belongs to someone else now. I gave what was left of my chickens away to someone that had several chickens nearby. The dogs would never leave them alone and most causing quite a bit of trouble unfortunately. One day when I let them out to scratch around some Sparky killed a couple of them. After that I decided that as long as I had Sparky I could not have the chickens also.
On the bright side though I am going to renovate the chicken coop and turn it into more of a jumbo size rabbit hutch. That way it is still being used and what I have in there will be able to live in there comfortably without needed time outside of the enclosure.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Almost over. Just two more days of school left, 4 final exams, and I'll be done for the semester.



Good luck with the exams, Dan! 
New avatar?


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Thank you. I thought I'd change it and that's the best pic over got of me currently. Lol


Looking mighty sharp there, Dan!!!


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Yeah- whenever I talk about getting a duck pond, hubby wants to name them Gumbo, BBQ etc


You should name them Huey Dewey and Louie. !!!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Good luck with the exams, Dan!
> New avatar?


Yes I decided to change it up a little bit and get a slightly more up-to-date picture.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Yes.
> 
> But it’s Louis Arthur Charles
> 
> Louis is name of the late Lord Mountbatten who was a favourite of Prince Charles. I’m pretty sure there are some Louis in the Spencer side too.



And Arthur is after Arthur Dent of the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy fame?


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Looking mighty sharp there, Dan!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Husband brought me home a "gift" last night...
> Someone he works with used to have a tree cutting service. They had an enclosed "wagon" that they used to haul the limbs away. They got out of the business last year and didn't need the wagon anymore so they gave it to my husband.
> I asked him "what did you want that for?"
> "That, darling, is going to be Clunker's house"
> O
> I have mixed feelings about this idea.



I’d need to see some pictures. 
Is the wagon mobile? Your husband might still be planning to move some day...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm, we need pix. A mansion in the rough?



Snap!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> But...but if i find him wouldn't I be able to get some booz?



Not for free, of course!


----------



## Moozillion

Tomorrow, April 28 here in the US, is hubby and my 17th wedding anniversary!! We've both been very busy, especially him, so I went ahead and made reservations at my favorite restaurant for tomorrow night. To be fair, he likes that restaurant a lot too. He has SEVERAL favorite restaurants, so this works. I also bought him a new bow tie that he'lll get as a surprise tomorrow night (He only wears bow ties and has a lot of fun with them.)
I wasn't expecting anything from him because he's been so busy- AND he'll be very busy tomorrow during the day- so I was happily surprised today when he brought me THESE:


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here are the pics. Got distracted by aphids on my rose bushes.
> Don't know why they put "waste treatment" on it. Maybe they bought it from someone else...
> We probably won't be able to start on it for about two weeks while getting stuff done in the house. In that time I'll sketch out some ideas and we will start ordering stuff.
> Hubby also informed me that he bought some sheets of of lexan and nylon from an online surplus auction. He will pick it up on his way to work, should be able to make good use of it.
> The very first thing will be to unbolt the "box" from the frame and give it a good sandblasting to get rid of the rust and then paint it... Wish the box height was a tad taller. Need to get official dimensions.
> Alright, now I'm getting myself excited.
> PS- I still have no power in my art room!
> 
> 
> View attachment 237086
> View attachment 237087
> View attachment 237088


Why take it off the wheels. They would make it a mobile home for clunker.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oops forgot to attach the pic.[emoji85]
> View attachment 237085



Hey, some are leather! That is seriously scary!!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Possibly from the same dimension. Maybe the wool spider can't hear trying to escape the wolf spider. But these are questions that we may never have the answers to.. .....


But with your investigation skills surely we can get closer to the truth. You could be the CDR's very own Moulder!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Oh you found my laundry. Lol



_That_ is your laundry??!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes?


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EdMurphy said:


> Maybe this is just a midwest thing but, when I picked up my new Russian they tell me her name is Lucy.
> OK, this just won't work for me because I have a bird named Lucy and I'm not George Foreman so I don't want two kids with the same name.
> I've spend some time trying to think of a new name, nothings coming to mind that fits.
> This is really the first pet that I have ever had that I need to think of a name for, most everybody has come to me second hand and named by the previous owner.
> So one day I'm showing off pictures of my new found 4" friend and someone being funny asks "what's she going to be when she grows up?"
> The first thing that pops out of my mouth is "Booya". I find this hilarious and think I'm pretty clever. Then the person looks at me in horror and asks if I'm really going to raise this for food? To me this is even better than what I said.
> Her name is now Booya, I call her Boo.



Welcome to the CDR, EdMurphy, Lucy, and...Boo!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> It's okay I had chickens named dumpling, pot pie, and casserole LOL



“Had”, past tense?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Here are the pics. Got distracted by aphids on my rose bushes.
> Don't know why they put "waste treatment" on it. Maybe they bought it from someone else...
> We probably won't be able to start on it for about two weeks while getting stuff done in the house. In that time I'll sketch out some ideas and we will start ordering stuff.
> Hubby also informed me that he bought some sheets of of lexan and nylon from an online surplus auction. He will pick it up on his way to work, should be able to make good use of it.
> The very first thing will be to unbolt the "box" from the frame and give it a good sandblasting to get rid of the rust and then paint it... Wish the box height was a tad taller. Need to get official dimensions.
> Alright, now I'm getting myself excited.
> PS- I still have no power in my art room!
> 
> 
> View attachment 237086
> View attachment 237087
> View attachment 237088



Hmm, as long as you change the sign...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Yeah- whenever I talk about getting a duck pond, hubby wants to name them Gumbo, BBQ etc


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] why is it that men seem to have this kind of humour? I told hubby yesterday that we had all named the torts so he could choose the name for the new addition this time. So he says okay.. its name will be Hare. I give him this confused look and said 'Hare!!!?????' So his response was....yes you know 'The Tortoise and the Hare.[emoji85] [emoji85] so I called him Harry instead. Close enough.[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Omw. Poor chickens. They must have been living in fear and stressed if it was going to be their time everytime you called them.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I’d need to see some pictures.
> Is the wagon mobile? Your husband might still be planning to move some day...


One of the requirements that I had for the enclosure was that it needed wheels so I could move it if I needed to.
This even has a tow bar you can hook to a tractor. So I can fasten my riding mower to it if I need to. It can also be comfortably pulled by hand over flat ground.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> If he is he belongs to someone else now. I gave what was left of my chickens away to someone that had several chickens nearby. The dogs would never leave them alone and most causing quite a bit of trouble unfortunately. One day when I let them out to scratch around some Sparky killed a couple of them. After that I decided that as long as I had Sparky I could not have the chickens also.
> On the bright side though I am going to renovate the chicken coop and turn it into more of a jumbo size rabbit hutch. That way it is still being used and what I have in there will be able to live in there comfortably without needed time outside of the enclosure.


Oh sweet. Just be careful you don't get overrun by rabbits.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> The room does have a multi-dimensional property that we do not quite understand fully yet. For example have you noticed how the jellyfish are run on battery power, are living beings, and yet are somehow made out of edible jelly all at the same time? At first I thought it was some sort of leprechaun sorcery but as I have learned here in the CDR nothing is as it seems. It took a lot of time and effort I spent hours studying and then the lab dissecting one of the jellyfish. I have come to the conclusion they are multi-dimensional beings that somehow got trapped in this convergence of Dimensions we called the cold dark room. The ceiling has not been found because I believe there is no ceiling. As you proceed upward you just cross through an Infiniti of cross dimensional Rifts and in one of those threats the home of the dreaded wolf spider could exist. That is assuming that the wolf spider herself does exist. I still have much research to do and I may still be being fooled by a combination of leprechaun and wolf spider trickery it is hard to say has the results and data seem to shift and change for one time you look at them to another but I have faith that one day the truth will be known.



Edible jelly? So that’s who ate the jellyfish in my corner!!! 
(I thought we only had to deal with a Wool Spider—if she exists, not some were-creature  )


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Tomorrow, April 28 here in the US, is hubby and my 17th wedding anniversary!! We've both been very busy, especially him, so I went ahead and made reservations at my favorite restaurant for tomorrow night. To be fair, he likes that restaurant a lot too. He has SEVERAL favorite restaurants, so this works. I also bought him a new bow tie that he'lll get as a surprise tomorrow night (He only wears bow ties and has a lot of fun with them.)
> I wasn't expecting anything from him because he's been so busy- AND he'll be very busy tomorrow during the day- so I was happily surprised today when he brought me THESE:
> 
> View attachment 237089


Congrats!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> You should name them Huey Dewey and Louie. !!!


Whahaha. Well at least those names are better than food names.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Why take it off the wheels. They would make it a mobile home for clunker.


It will be reassembled. But the rust on the frame has to be sandblasted off and repainted. Much easier to do without the box on top.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And Arthur is after Arthur Dent of the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy fame?


And here I thought it was from the round table !


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sounds like quite a chicken. Are you sure he is not actually a ghost chicken?



I was thinking the same! Might he have back to haunt you, Dan?  @DE42


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not for free, of course!


Oh darn it. I forgot that Adam taught him. [emoji848]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, as long as you change the sign...


Hmm title it " The Clunker Wagon" instead?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> If he is he belongs to someone else now. I gave what was left of my chickens away to someone that had several chickens nearby. The dogs would never leave them alone and most causing quite a bit of trouble unfortunately. One day when I let them out to scratch around some Sparky killed a couple of them. After that I decided that as long as I had Sparky I could not have the chickens also.
> On the bright side though I am going to renovate the chicken coop and turn it into more of a jumbo size rabbit hutch. That way it is still being used and what I have in there will be able to live in there comfortably without needed time outside of the enclosure.



Let me get this straight: You gave “what was left” of Dumpling and Casserole to your neighbor? Um, that’s nice of you...


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Yes I decided to change it up a little bit and get a slightly more up-to-date picture.



Looking good!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Tomorrow, April 28 here in the US, is hubby and my 17th wedding anniversary!! We've both been very busy, especially him, so I went ahead and made reservations at my favorite restaurant for tomorrow night. To be fair, he likes that restaurant a lot too. He has SEVERAL favorite restaurants, so this works. I also bought him a new bow tie that he'lll get as a surprise tomorrow night (He only wears bow ties and has a lot of fun with them.)
> I wasn't expecting anything from him because he's been so busy- AND he'll be very busy tomorrow during the day- so I was happily surprised today when he brought me THESE:
> 
> View attachment 237089


Aaahhhh. That is so sweet. He sounds like such a good man. I love your gifts for him too. AND a very happy Aniversary.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Tomorrow, April 28 here in the US, is hubby and my 17th wedding anniversary!! We've both been very busy, especially him, so I went ahead and made reservations at my favorite restaurant for tomorrow night. To be fair, he likes that restaurant a lot too. He has SEVERAL favorite restaurants, so this works. I also bought him a new bow tie that he'lll get as a surprise tomorrow night (He only wears bow ties and has a lot of fun with them.)
> I wasn't expecting anything from him because he's been so busy- AND he'll be very busy tomorrow during the day- so I was happily surprised today when he brought me THESE:
> 
> View attachment 237089



Oh, that’s really sweet! Enjoy your evening tomorrow, Bea and Bea’s hubby! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hey, some are leather! That is seriously scary!!!


Oh dear. I didn't notice that. [emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hey, some are leather! That is seriously scary!!!


Maybe the wolf spider added its own collection to the pile...that is if it exists too?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] why is it that men seem to have this kind of humour? I told hubby yesterday that we had all named the torts so he could choose the name for the new addition this time. So he says okay.. its name will be Hare. I give him this confused look and said 'Hare!!!?????' So his response was....yes you know 'The Tortoise and the Hare.[emoji85] [emoji85] so I called him Harry instead. Close enough.[emoji23][emoji23]



Not as in Prince Harry then?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> One of the requirements that I had for the enclosure was that it needed wheels so I could move it if I needed to.
> This even has a tow bar you can hook to a tractor. So I can fasten my riding mower to it if I need to. It can also be comfortably pulled by hand over flat ground.



That should come in handy when Clunker is a touch bigger!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Welcome to the CDR, EdMurphy, Lucy, and...Boo!


Oops I forgot to welcome Lucy. Sorry Lucy....welcome.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And here I thought it was from the round table !



Right, there was an Arthur in there too... [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Let me get this straight: You gave “what was left” of Dumpling and Casserole to your neighbor? Um, that’s nice of you...


Lol....


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] why is it that men seem to have this kind of humour? I told hubby yesterday that we had all named the torts so he could choose the name for the new addition this time. So he says okay.. its name will be Hare. I give him this confused look and said 'Hare!!!?????' So his response was....yes you know 'The Tortoise and the Hare.[emoji85] [emoji85] so I called him Harry instead. Close enough.[emoji23][emoji23]


Lol. I'm pretty terrible at names. I have a leopard gecko named Gecko.
I had a palomino horse named yellow too.
My daughter named one of our dogs Cricket. Hubby named the other two-
Zip - after the dog in the movie "last of the dogmen"
Stormy- she looked like a fluffy cloud but always looked grumpy.
The only creative name that I came up with is for Clunker, the idea was our old beat up tractor from Texas that hubby used to call the "Ol' Clunker" it was very reliable and HUGE.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm title it " The Clunker Wagon" instead?



Love it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> One of the requirements that I had for the enclosure was that it needed wheels so I could move it if I needed to.
> This even has a tow bar you can hook to a tractor. So I can fasten my riding mower to it if I need to. It can also be comfortably pulled by hand over flat ground.


You could then move it with the sun.[emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I didn't notice that. [emoji15] [emoji15]



Just ask Dan


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Edible jelly? So that’s who ate the jellyfish in my corner!!!
> (I thought we only had to deal with a Wool Spider—if she exists, not some were-creature  )


I know. That was my thought too!!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh sweet. Just be careful you don't get overrun by rabbits.


Your supposed to eat the excess bunnies[emoji16]
I used to own a rabbit farm when I was a Texan! Yep i miss Texas.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It will be reassembled. But the rust on the frame has to be sandblasted off and repainted. Much easier to do without the box on top.


Aahhh makes sense.


----------



## DE42

Well I'm going to be cooking supper for me mom and dad. What do you all think of this
The meet will be BBQ pulled pork because I've already got that Frozen and all I need to do is bake it. Then I'm going to be doing some Skillet fried cinnamon sweet potatoes, candied carrots, and steamed sweet peas.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was thinking the same! Might he have back to haunt you, Dan?  @DE42


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Your supposed to eat the excess bunnies[emoji16]
> I used to own a rabbit farm when I was a Texan! Yep i miss Texas.


Actually the rabbits I'm getting are also considered a meat variety LOL. Dad does make some good rabbit gravy if my memory serves from my childhood.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well I'm going to be cooking supper for me mom and dad. What do you all think of this
> The meet will be BBQ pulled pork because I've already got that Frozen and all I need to do is bake it. Then I'm going to be doing some Skillet fried cinnamon sweet potatoes, candied carrots, and steamed sweet peas.



Sounds like I’d enjoy being your dinner guest


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm title it " The Clunker Wagon" instead?


That would work.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Let me get this straight: You gave “what was left” of Dumpling and Casserole to your neighbor? Um, that’s nice of you...


I can't look. [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well I'm going to be cooking supper for me mom and dad. What do you all think of this
> The meet will be BBQ pulled pork because I've already got that Frozen and all I need to do is bake it. Then I'm going to be doing some Skillet fried cinnamon sweet potatoes, candied carrots, and steamed sweet peas.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Actually the rabbits I'm getting are also considered a meat variety LOL. Dad does make some good rabbit gravy if my memory serves from my childhood.


What breed are you getting?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not as in Prince Harry then?


Lol. I was thinking of Harry Potter. But Prince Harry will work even better.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> What breed are you getting?


Checkered Giant bunnies.


----------



## Kristoff

All caught up, I think. 
Daughter and I went “giant-hunting” today. A Danish artist used scrap wood to create what he called the Six Forgotten Giants in different woods on the outskirts of Copenhagen. He provided a rough map, and the idea is that you go hiking and try to find the giants (all of which were later geolocated by other people, thank God!). We saw the first of the six today. Teddy Friendly is so called because one of his arms serves as a bridge across a stream. 




We also ran into a psychopathic swan that seemed determined to corner and attack my daughter, until I mirrored its behavior - spread out *my* “wings” and hissed back. After which the bird paused for a moment, then withdrew back to its lake in as dignified a manner as only a swan can.  Perhaps it had a nest somewhere around there, but we hadn’t noticed.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol. I'm pretty terrible at names. I have a leopard gecko named Gecko.
> I had a palomino horse named yellow too.
> My daughter named one of our dogs Cricket. Hubby named the other two-
> Zip - after the dog in the movie "last of the dogmen"
> Stormy- she looked like a fluffy cloud but always looked grumpy.
> The only creative name that I came up with is for Clunker, the idea was our old beat up tractor from Texas that hubby used to call the "Ol' Clunker" it was very reliable and HUGE.


Whahahaha. I think your names are awesome. Nice to know why Clunker is Clunker


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Checkered Giant bunnies.


O awesome. I don't have experience with those but I did have Flemish giants. In my opinion the larger breeds are much calmer and sweeter natured in comparison to the small breeds. Do you need a link to a good supply website? http://www.klubertanz.com is great if you want stuff that lasts.
Do you have experience with raising rabbits?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I was thinking of Harry Potter. But Prince Harry will work even better.



Ah. There was a Harry in Harry Potter too!


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> O awesome. I don't have experience with those but I did have Flemish giants. In my opinion the larger breeds are much calmer and sweeter natured in comparison to the small breeds. Do you need a link to a good supply website? http://www.klubertanz.com is great if you want stuff that lasts.
> Do you have experience with raising rabbits?


Not a bit. But my sister does. Though she has had smaller ones.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Your supposed to eat the excess bunnies[emoji16]
> I used to own a rabbit farm when I was a Texan! Yep i miss Texas.


Lol Bambam. Are we talking rabbit stew?


----------



## Kristoff

And among my forgotten giants, and Dan’s giant bunnies, and soon-to-be-giant Clunker, it’s time for me to say good night. Not see you tomorrow, roommates!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol Bambam. Are we talking rabbit stew?


Bunny dumplings are my favorite. The loins make great fry meat.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I'm going to be cooking supper for me mom and dad. What do you all think of this
> The meet will be BBQ pulled pork because I've already got that Frozen and all I need to do is bake it. Then I'm going to be doing some Skillet fried cinnamon sweet potatoes, candied carrots, and steamed sweet peas.


You making me hungry. Sounds lovely.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Actually the rabbits I'm getting are also considered a meat variety LOL. Dad does make some good rabbit gravy if my memory serves from my childhood.


The two of you are terrible. I am surprised Lena hasn't jumped on the bandwagon. And you better hide if Sabine sees this.[emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33]


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> And among my forgotten giants, and Dan’s giant bunnies, and soon-to-be-giant Clunker, it’s time for me to say good night. Not see you tomorrow, roommates!


Good night!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> The two of you are terrible. I am surprised Lena hasn't jumped on the bandwagon. And you better hide if Sabine sees this.[emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33]


You know I have actually eat Turtle before. Common snapping turtle it was interesting. Not something that I plan on eating again but not bad.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Not a bit. But my sister does. Though she has had smaller ones.


O boy! Let me talk your ear off about rabbits!
The larger breeds can be tricky in comparison to the small ones. They are prone to getting soars on the bottoms of their feet. I used a pvc coated wire for the pen bottoms from that website, 1/4" x 1/2" let the poop fall through but was more supportive.
They also need alot more space for breeding. I had a circular 4ft diameter pen just for breeding the giants. 
The nest boxes need to be much longer too. If the doe jumps into the box and there isn't enough room she could crush the babies. I made mine twice the length of the rabbit and one rabbit body length wide.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> All caught up, I think.
> Daughter and I went “giant-hunting” today. A Danish artist used scrap wood to create what he called the Six Forgotten Giants in different woods on the outskirts of Copenhagen. He provided a rough map, and the idea is that you go hiking and try to find the giants (all of which were later geolocated by other people, thank God!). We saw the first of the six today. Teddy Friendly is so called because one of his arms serves as a bridge across a stream.
> View attachment 237091
> 
> View attachment 237092
> 
> We also ran into a psychopathic swan that seemed determined to corner and attack my daughter, until I mirrored its behavior - spread out *my* “wings” and hissed back. After which the bird paused for a moment, then withdrew back to its lake in as dignified a manner as only a swan can.  Perhaps it had a nest somewhere around there, but we hadn’t noticed.


We want to see you spreading your wings and hissing. [emoji23] [emoji23] .

The hike or giant hunting sounds like fun.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> And among my forgotten giants, and Dan’s giant bunnies, and soon-to-be-giant Clunker, it’s time for me to say good night. Not see you tomorrow, roommates!


Good night! Sweet dreams!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ah. There was a Harry in Harry Potter too!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> You know I have actually eat Turtle before. Common snapping turtle it was interesting. Not something that I plan on eating again but not bad.


I've tried snapping turtle too. Didn't care for it but I don't know if it was prepared correctly...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And among my forgotten giants, and Dan’s giant bunnies, and soon-to-be-giant Clunker, it’s time for me to say good night. Not see you tomorrow, roommates!


Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Don't let the giants bite.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> You know I have actually eat Turtle before. Common snapping turtle it was interesting. Not something that I plan on eating again but not bad.


Don't go saying that on any other threads.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've tried snapping turtle too. Didn't care for it but I don't know if it was prepared correctly...


[emoji87] [emoji86] [emoji87] [emoji86] [emoji87] [emoji86]


----------



## CarolM

Well thats me for the night too. Sleep tight and sweet dreams too.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well thats me for the night too. Sleep tight and sweet dreams too.


Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Tomorrow, April 28 here in the US, is hubby and my 17th wedding anniversary!! We've both been very busy, especially him, so I went ahead and made reservations at my favorite restaurant for tomorrow night. To be fair, he likes that restaurant a lot too. He has SEVERAL favorite restaurants, so this works. I also bought him a new bow tie that he'lll get as a surprise tomorrow night (He only wears bow ties and has a lot of fun with them.)
> I wasn't expecting anything from him because he's been so busy- AND he'll be very busy tomorrow during the day- so I was happily surprised today when he brought me THESE:
> 
> View attachment 237089



Happy anniversary to you both! [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> All caught up, I think.
> Daughter and I went “giant-hunting” today. A Danish artist used scrap wood to create what he called the Six Forgotten Giants in different woods on the outskirts of Copenhagen. He provided a rough map, and the idea is that you go hiking and try to find the giants (all of which were later geolocated by other people, thank God!). We saw the first of the six today. Teddy Friendly is so called because one of his arms serves as a bridge across a stream.
> View attachment 237091
> 
> View attachment 237092
> 
> We also ran into a psychopathic swan that seemed determined to corner and attack my daughter, until I mirrored its behavior - spread out *my* “wings” and hissed back. After which the bird paused for a moment, then withdrew back to its lake in as dignified a manner as only a swan can.  Perhaps it had a nest somewhere around there, but we hadn’t noticed.



The giants are cool!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I wish him luck with the presentations then


By the way: Your new avatar picture looks good.  I like it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I don’t have a problem with the royals. They do a lot of good work. I’m not one to get worked up by media celebrity frenzy though.
> 
> I think foreigners get more excited by our royals than we do... Hype just isn’t the British way. We are a reserved nation.



Yeah.... i wasnt sure about all the US hype on the naming event... then again, i couldnt understand the Brits who lined up outside the hospital days in advance of the “birth”... must be a better way to spend ones time than sat on a pavement...

Anyhow... “can’t wait now for the big wedding”


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, as long as you change the sign...



YES!!!! That was the first thing I noticed, too!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you, Bambam! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Aaahhhh. That is so sweet. He sounds like such a good man. I love your gifts for him too. AND a very happy Aniversary.



Thank you, CarolM! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that’s really sweet! Enjoy your evening tomorrow, Bea and Bea’s hubby! [emoji173]️



Thank you, Lena! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> You could then move it with the sun.[emoji16]



I like that idea!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> All caught up, I think.
> Daughter and I went “giant-hunting” today. A Danish artist used scrap wood to create what he called the Six Forgotten Giants in different woods on the outskirts of Copenhagen. He provided a rough map, and the idea is that you go hiking and try to find the giants (all of which were later geolocated by other people, thank God!). We saw the first of the six today. Teddy Friendly is so called because one of his arms serves as a bridge across a stream.
> View attachment 237091
> 
> View attachment 237092
> 
> We also ran into a psychopathic swan that seemed determined to corner and attack my daughter, until I mirrored its behavior - spread out *my* “wings” and hissed back. After which the bird paused for a moment, then withdrew back to its lake in as dignified a manner as only a swan can.  Perhaps it had a nest somewhere around there, but we hadn’t noticed.



That giant is SOOO COOL!!!!![emoji2]
(And your daughter is adorable!)[emoji173]️
I think it’s GREAT that you “spoke” to the swan in his own language and it worked!!!!! [emoji2] Very creative idea!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Happy anniversary to you both! [emoji177]



Thank you, Linda! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Linda! [emoji2][emoji173]️



Yes....congratulations.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice sunset yesterday evening before the rains came in. Trees are really starting to green up.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> O boy! Let me talk your ear off about rabbits!
> The larger breeds can be tricky in comparison to the small ones. They are prone to getting soars on the bottoms of their feet. I used a pvc coated wire for the pen bottoms from that website, 1/4" x 1/2" let the poop fall through but was more supportive.
> They also need alot more space for breeding. I had a circular 4ft diameter pen just for breeding the giants.
> The nest boxes need to be much longer too. If the doe jumps into the box and there isn't enough room she could crush the babies. I made mine twice the length of the rabbit and one rabbit body length wide.


Interesting. The outdoor pen they will be in has a 8'x16' footprint. The hutch is 8'x4' elivated 2' from the ground. The bottom in that is plywood with a linoleum floor in top. I was going to add a layer if hay or straw to that as well as on the ground. The wire on the outside is 1/2" rabbit wire. So I guess I'll need to add either a coating on that or add something on the inside to make it not as abrasive. 

The hutch also has 2 (48"x12" neat boxes) that was for the chickens. Will those still work if needed?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Here are the pics. Got distracted by aphids on my rose bushes.
> Don't know why they put "waste treatment" on it. Maybe they bought it from someone else...
> We probably won't be able to start on it for about two weeks while getting stuff done in the house. In that time I'll sketch out some ideas and we will start ordering stuff.
> Hubby also informed me that he bought some sheets of of lexan and nylon from an online surplus auction. He will pick it up on his way to work, should be able to make good use of it.
> The very first thing will be to unbolt the "box" from the frame and give it a good sandblasting to get rid of the rust and then paint it... Wish the box height was a tad taller. Need to get official dimensions.
> Alright, now I'm getting myself excited.
> PS- I still have no power in my art room!
> 
> 
> View attachment 237086
> View attachment 237087
> View attachment 237088



This definitely has potential!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The two of you are terrible. I am surprised Lena hasn't jumped on the bandwagon. And you better hide if Sabine sees this.[emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33]


I saw this, but: I love bunny meat ! Have had bunnys to eat in the past.
I was the one who raised them and I was the one who slaughtered them ! I have a lot of experience with bunnys.
Surprise, surprise ! ?
I sometimes slaughter a rooster too, but I don`t like it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Where are the leaves?



The leaves will pop out after all the flowers. 


Heres some quick info.. Flowering dogwood is recognized by most people for its spring floral display that can be white or pink. The showy part is actually a leaf-like bract under the tiny flowers. It is a common understory tree in wooded areas throughout Maryland.
I’ll try and get a close up of the very tiny “true” flower. Like poinsettia...the showy part that looks like flowers is really called a “bract”..

@Moozillion was referring to the anthracnose blight they had down South.. *Culture*: Flowering dogwood prefers an acidic, well-drained soil that contains a significant amount of organic matter. It can be planted in full sun, but performs best in partial shade. The tree should be mulched to keep the soil moist and cool. It does not tolerate poorly drained soils, drought or pollution. It is hardy in Zones 5 to 9. Flowering dogwood is susceptible to borers, petal and leaf spots, and anthracnose. The latter, caused by Discula fungus, has weakened or killed large numbers of dogwoods in the eastern U.S. Powdery mildew is also a problem


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Interesting. The outdoor pen they will be in has a 8'x16' footprint. The hutch is 8'x4' elivated 2' from the ground. The bottom in that is plywood with a linoleum floor in top. I was going to add a layer if hay or straw to that as well as on the ground. The wire on the outside is 1/2" rabbit wire. So I guess I'll need to add either a coating on that or add something on the inside to make it not as abrasive.
> 
> The hutch also has 2 (48"x12" neat boxes) that was for the chickens. Will those still work if needed?


How many do you plan to keep? It may be a good idea to keep your buck and does apart except for breeding. And they are not always social, especially when it's time to nest.
The nest boxes should work, hard to say without seeing the design.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I saw this, but: I love bunny meat ! Have had bunnys to eat in the past.
> I was the one who raised them and I was the one who slaughtered them ! I have a lot of experience with bunnys.
> Surprise, surprise ! ?
> I sometimes slaughter a rooster too, but I don`t like it.


What breeds did you raise?
I specialized in "Californians". People would place orders a year in advance for the opportunity to purchase them for 4-h and FFA competitions. I was very proud of it too.
I also had champagne d'argents, Flemish giants, english lops, rex, mini-rex, Dutch, Netherland dwarfs, and Holland lops.
In total I had just over 200 breeders. That makes for a lot of baby bunnies.
I miss them..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> How many do you plan to keep? It may be a good idea to keep your buck and does apart except for breeding. And they are not always social, especially when it's time to nest.
> The nest boxes should work, hard to say without seeing the design.


I just have two babies reserved. I do not know the gender. That's as all that I'm thinking about right now. I know I don't want to have a whole lot of them.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I just have two babies reserved. I do not know the gender. That's as all that I'm thinking about right now. I know I don't want to have a whole lot of them.


If you end up with two bucks they will probably harass each other when they get mature. Two does you may or may not end up with fighting.
If you end up with a buck and a doe from the same litter, inbreeding could be an issue. Will there be multiple litters to choose from? 
Remember that a rabbits gestation period is only 30 days sometimes a little longer for bigger breeds. I've had rabbits have litters as large as 14 (had to foster some onto a different doe). The average for most large breeds is 6 I believe. Without a separate pen for the buck you will be eating alot of bunny and dumplings to keep the numbers in control.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> If you end up with two bucks they will probably harass each other when they get mature. Two does you may or may not end up with fighting.
> If you end up with a buck and a doe from the same litter, inbreeding could be an issue. Will there be multiple litters to choose from?
> Remember that a rabbits gestation period is only 30 days sometimes a little longer for bigger breeds. I've had rabbits have litters as large as 14 (had to foster some onto a different doe). The average for most large breeds is 6 I believe. Without a separate pen for the buck you will be eating alot of bunny and dumplings to keep the numbers in control.


To be honest I've not decided if I want to breed or not and have considered neutering them. But I have considered it. So all of this is good to know.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> To be honest I've not decided if I want to breed or not and have considered neutering them. But I have considered it. So all of this is good to know.


O they would make wonderful pets if neutered or spayed! Just wanna snuggle all day.
Some people keep them like cats even.
Had a Flemish giant doe that I walked on a leash and harness.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> To be honest I've not decided if I want to breed or not and have considered neutering them. But I have considered it. So all of this is good to know.


If it's anything like the UK, my friend will plead with you to get rescues rather than from a pet store. Rabbits breed like ... well rabbits ... and the rescues are overrun with surplus to requirements buns.

My friend runs a guinea pig rescue, but ends up with rabbits too. Rabbits and guinea pigs aren't good companions. They both need companions, but of the same species (not necessarily the same type though)

The other advantage of rescues is that you will know what you're getting in terms of gender (pet stores are notoriously inaccurate with sexing) and health... and you are very unlikely to get a bun that is already pregnant.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. My back frustration continues. I just want a full night's sleep! Lots of massage, hot baths, walking and trying to relieve the discomfort still. 

Meanwhile JoesDad and the children have gone to Luton to watch the last home match of the season and for the promotion celebration. I decided that a 4 hour round trip in the car and sitting on hard seat in a cold stadium would do me no good.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My back frustration continues. I just want a full night's sleep! Lots of massage, hot baths, walking and trying to relieve the discomfort still.
> 
> Meanwhile JoesDad and the children have gone to Luton to watch the last home match of the season and for the promotion celebration. I decided that a 4 hour round trip in the car and sitting on hard seat in a cold stadium would do me no good.



Wise decision. 
I’ve always had back problems, too, but NOTHING like yours.
So sorry you’re having such awful trouble.[emoji22]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My back frustration continues. I just want a full night's sleep! Lots of massage, hot baths, walking and trying to relieve the discomfort still.
> 
> Meanwhile JoesDad and the children have gone to Luton to watch the last home match of the season and for the promotion celebration. I decided that a 4 hour round trip in the car and sitting on hard seat in a cold stadium would do me no good.


Too bad you couldn't go with them, but resting your back will help it heal faster. Get well soon.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah.... i wasnt sure about all the US hype on the naming event... then again, i couldnt understand the Brits who lined up outside the hospital days in advance of the “birth”... must be a better way to spend ones time than sat on a pavement...
> 
> Anyhow... “can’t wait now for the big wedding”


What wedding?


----------



## DE42

Painful


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Painful
> View attachment 237156


What happened?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Painful
> View attachment 237156


Aw geez, Dan. If it weren't for bad luck you would have no luck at all. What in the world happened?


----------



## CarolM

I love your aerial photos. So beautiful.


----------



## DE42

That's from the Crohn's. 

Pyoderma Gangrenosum

Pyoderma gangrenosum (PG) is the second most common EIM that affects the skin of IBD patients. It seems to affect ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease (IBD) patients in roughly equal numbers. Fortunately, according to one recent estimate, it affects less than one percent of IBD patients. (An older estimate reported that PG affects about two percent of IBD patients.) Unfortunately, PG is somewhat more troublesome than erythema nodosum. Lesions sometimes persist, despite appropriate treatment, and discomfort related to the lesions may be greater.

Essentially, pyoderma gangrenosum is characterized by raised, red, inflamed areas of the skin that may eventually erupt into open ulcerations. These ulcerations feature dead or dying (necrotic) tissue surrounded by distinct borders that may have a violet or bluish coloration. Lesions appear primarily on the legs, but may also appear on the trunk, or adjacent to the site of surgical wounds, such as the wounds resulting from ileostomy or colostomy creation.

About half of cases may be traced to active bowel disease; half occur independently of ongoing bowel disease activity. Sometimes lesions appear in places where physical trauma to the skin has occurred. Various forms of pyoderma gangrenosum exist, and some doctors may struggle to correctly diagnose this relatively rare skin disease.


----------



## DE42

I've got 4 other places but not as bad.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I saw this, but: I love bunny meat ! Have had bunnys to eat in the past.
> I was the one who raised them and I was the one who slaughtered them ! I have a lot of experience with bunnys.
> Surprise, surprise ! ?
> I sometimes slaughter a rooster too, but I don`t like it.


Oops. My bad. My brother raised lots of rabbits at one stage and I understand that they can be food. I just don't necessarily like it either. But as long as you are taking the responsibility of doing it right then I suppose it should be okay. [emoji33] [emoji33] I can't believe I just said that. .....


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I've got 4 other places but not as bad.


Ouch! My husband suffered with ulcerative colitis, but, thankfully, he never got the open sores like that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The leaves will pop out after all the flowers.
> 
> 
> Heres some quick info.. Flowering dogwood is recognized by most people for its spring floral display that can be white or pink. The showy part is actually a leaf-like bract under the tiny flowers. It is a common understory tree in wooded areas throughout Maryland.
> I’ll try and get a close up of the very tiny “true” flower. Like poinsettia...the showy part that looks like flowers is really called a “bract”..
> 
> @Moozillion was referring to the anthracnose blight they had down South.. *Culture*: Flowering dogwood prefers an acidic, well-drained soil that contains a significant amount of organic matter. It can be planted in full sun, but performs best in partial shade. The tree should be mulched to keep the soil moist and cool. It does not tolerate poorly drained soils, drought or pollution. It is hardy in Zones 5 to 9. Flowering dogwood is susceptible to borers, petal and leaf spots, and anthracnose. The latter, caused by Discula fungus, has weakened or killed large numbers of dogwoods in the eastern U.S. Powdery mildew is also a problem


Wow. That is very interesting. Probably also the reason why we don't have them here as we are a dry climate country.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Ouch! My husband suffered with ulcerative colitis, but, thankfully, he never got the open sores like that.


I also get the eye and joint issues. But thankfully they are not flared up right now. 

I have 3 more doctor appointments coming up. Hopefully we will get it all straightened out soon.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> What breeds did you raise?
> I specialized in "Californians". People would place orders a year in advance for the opportunity to purchase them for 4-h and FFA competitions. I was very proud of it too.
> I also had champagne d'argents, Flemish giants, english lops, rex, mini-rex, Dutch, Netherland dwarfs, and Holland lops.
> In total I had just over 200 breeders. That makes for a lot of baby bunnies.
> I miss them..


Sjoe. You most certainly sound like an expert. How do you go from bunnies to tortoises? Was it the tortoise and the Hare story?[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> If you end up with two bucks they will probably harass each other when they get mature. Two does you may or may not end up with fighting.
> If you end up with a buck and a doe from the same litter, inbreeding could be an issue. Will there be multiple litters to choose from?
> Remember that a rabbits gestation period is only 30 days sometimes a little longer for bigger breeds. I've had rabbits have litters as large as 14 (had to foster some onto a different doe). The average for most large breeds is 6 I believe. Without a separate pen for the buck you will be eating alot of bunny and dumplings to keep the numbers in control.


This is so interesting.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My back frustration continues. I just want a full night's sleep! Lots of massage, hot baths, walking and trying to relieve the discomfort still.
> 
> Meanwhile JoesDad and the children have gone to Luton to watch the last home match of the season and for the promotion celebration. I decided that a 4 hour round trip in the car and sitting on hard seat in a cold stadium would do me no good.


Oh no. That would have set you back and probably undo all the good work the osteopath has done. Besides now you have the house to yourself. You could go have a nice long and hot bath. Sigh I so miss that. The long nice and warm showers and or baths always helped me with some of my pain issues. Now that has all been taken away.[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
Just to let you know I went to see the osteopath today and she asked alot of questions and did some treatment. She said there is definitly some blockage as my reflexs are not what they should be. But she does not think it is the disc but rather the muscles around it. Particularly the piriformis muscle. I also seem to clench my jaw which has contributed to my latest neck problem. She said that my lower back has a slightly deeper curve which makes my back muscles strain more as they feel as if I am bending backwards all day. My neck has a deeper curve forward which makes the muscles feel like I am looking up all day. She said that she needs to see me at least another 3 times to loosen up but I will have to do maintenance all the time especially because of the work that I do. I think the cheek massage was actually the most painful one. And I have homework with a roller and a tennis ball for the glutes and between my shoulder blades. Thank you very much for recommending going to an osteopath. I think it is the right way to go.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Painful
> View attachment 237156


Ouch!!! What happened?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> What happened?


Snap


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've got 4 other places but not as bad.


Oh shame Dan. You just don't get a break do you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I also get the eye and joint issues. But thankfully they are not flared up right now.
> 
> I have 3 more doctor appointments coming up. Hopefully we will get it all straightened out soon.


Oh I really really hope so.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. You most certainly sound like an expert. How do you go from bunnies to tortoises? Was it the tortoise and the Hare story?[emoji23][emoji23]


I grew up raising rabbits, I think I was about 5 or 6 years old when my family started raising them. I would love to get back into raising them but there is no point getting into them if my husband wants to move.. 
I'm one of those people that would have a zoo of different types of animals, love raising them and just observing their behaviors. When I got out of highschool, I worked as a kennel hand for a veterinarian clinic. They worked with exotics as well. 
That's when I learned I loved torts! One of the regular patients was a large sulcata who always busted out of his pen. He learned that he could and nothing short of a concrete wall was going to keep him in. He would cut himself up going through the fence and they would bring him in to get stitches frequently. 
Yep that torts pure determination won me over... Plus he looked like a dinosaur


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Painful
> View attachment 237156


 Oh, MY!!!!!!! That looks PAINFUL!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> That's from the Crohn's.
> 
> Pyoderma Gangrenosum
> 
> Pyoderma gangrenosum (PG) is the second most common EIM that affects the skin of IBD patients. It seems to affect ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease (IBD) patients in roughly equal numbers. Fortunately, according to one recent estimate, it affects less than one percent of IBD patients. (An older estimate reported that PG affects about two percent of IBD patients.) Unfortunately, PG is somewhat more troublesome than erythema nodosum. Lesions sometimes persist, despite appropriate treatment, and discomfort related to the lesions may be greater.
> 
> Essentially, pyoderma gangrenosum is characterized by raised, red, inflamed areas of the skin that may eventually erupt into open ulcerations. These ulcerations feature dead or dying (necrotic) tissue surrounded by distinct borders that may have a violet or bluish coloration. Lesions appear primarily on the legs, but may also appear on the trunk, or adjacent to the site of surgical wounds, such as the wounds resulting from ileostomy or colostomy creation.
> 
> About half of cases may be traced to active bowel disease; half occur independently of ongoing bowel disease activity. Sometimes lesions appear in places where physical trauma to the skin has occurred. Various forms of pyoderma gangrenosum exist, and some doctors may struggle to correctly diagnose this relatively rare skin disease.



That looks and sounds HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I grew up raising rabbits, I think I was about 5 or 6 years old when my family started raising them. I would love to get back into raising them but there is no point getting into them if my husband wants to move..
> I'm one of those people that would have a zoo of different types of animals, love raising them and just observing their behaviors. When I got out of highschool, I worked as a kennel hand for a veterinarian clinic. They worked with exotics as well.
> That's when I learned I loved torts! One of the regular patients was a large sulcata who always busted out of his pen. He learned that he could and nothing short of a concrete wall was going to keep him in. He would cut himself up going through the fence and they would bring him in to get stitches frequently.
> Yep that torts pure determination won me over... Plus he looked like a dinosaur


I'm the same way. If I won the lottery I'd just but a zoo and move in lol


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm the same way. If I won the lottery I'd just but a zoo and move in lol


I dream of owning a couple thousand acres.. make my own zoo/ farm/ wildlife refuge.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I grew up raising rabbits, I think I was about 5 or 6 years old when my family started raising them. I would love to get back into raising them but there is no point getting into them if my husband wants to move..
> I'm one of those people that would have a zoo of different types of animals, love raising them and just observing their behaviors. When I got out of highschool, I worked as a kennel hand for a veterinarian clinic. They worked with exotics as well.
> That's when I learned I loved torts! One of the regular patients was a large sulcata who always busted out of his pen. He learned that he could and nothing short of a concrete wall was going to keep him in. He would cut himself up going through the fence and they would bring him in to get stitches frequently.
> Yep that torts pure determination won me over... Plus he looked like a dinosaur


So you have the added advantage of what you learned at the vet. I bet it comes in really handy.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What wedding?


Harry and Meghan I presume!

Next month. No idea what date


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Painful
> View attachment 237156


Ow! Poor you


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm the same way. If I won the lottery I'd just but a zoo and move in lol


Me too. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That would have set you back and probably undo all the good work the osteopath has done. Besides now you have the house to yourself. You could go have a nice long and hot bath. Sigh I so miss that. The long nice and warm showers and or baths always helped me with some of my pain issues. Now that has all been taken away.[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


It's just as well we have no water restrictions right now. I think JoesDad might be raising an eyebrow at the next water bill though. I am soaking regularly.


> Just to let you know I went to see the osteopath today and she asked alot of questions and did some treatment. She said there is definitly some blockage as my reflexs are not what they should be. But she does not think it is the disc but rather the muscles around it. Particularly the piriformis muscle. I also seem to clench my jaw which has contributed to my latest neck problem. She said that my lower back has a slightly deeper curve which makes my back muscles strain more as they feel as if I am bending backwards all day. My neck has a deeper curve forward which makes the muscles feel like I am looking up all day. She said that she needs to see me at least another 3 times to loosen up but I will have to do maintenance all the time especially because of the work that I do. I think the cheek massage was actually the most painful one. And I have homework with a roller and a tennis ball for the glutes and between my shoulder blades. Thank you very much for recommending going to an osteopath. I think it is the right way to go.


It sounds like your osteopath is doing as I expected and looking at all of you. I really hope it helps! I didn't mention the pain did I? My physio/osteo has the absolute knack of literally putting her finger on the most painful part of me. Sometimes I don't know that hurts until she pokes it! My son, who has also had treatment with her, swears she's probably a witch as he can't explain how she actually knows!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Me too. Lol


Not me. I'm totally happy with what I have now. If I were to luck out with the lottery, I'd just hire someone to be my groundskeeper and have better fences put up.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> So you have the added advantage of what you learned at the vet. I bet it comes in really handy.


Yeah it does, but I also learned alot growing up on a farm with a variety of different animals.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yeah it does, but I also learned alot growing up on a farm with a variety of different animals.


I think it is so important to bring children up with animals for that very reason.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I think it is so important to bring children up with animals for that very reason.


Totally agree. [emoji1] 
Ya know, if I made a list of all the critters that I would like to have, I bet my hubby would have a panic attack[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's just as well we have no water restrictions right now. I think JoesDad might be raising an eyebrow at the next water bill though. I am soaking regularly.
> 
> It sounds like your osteopath is doing as I expected and looking at all of you. I really hope it helps! I didn't mention the pain did I? My physio/osteo has the absolute knack of literally putting her finger on the most painful part of me. Sometimes I don't know that hurts until she pokes it! My son, who has also had treatment with her, swears she's probably a witch as he can't explain how she actually knows!


Lol. Sounds about right. I didn't even know that my cheeks were so sore. I Also have to do the cheek release as part of my homework. Very sore. Who knew that cheeks could be so sore. I have never thought of them as being a muscle. I now know differently.[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Not me. I'm totally happy with what I have now. If I were to luck out with the lottery, I'd just hire someone to be my groundskeeper and have better fences put up.


Whahaha. But you already have the farm / rescue centre. I would probably need a groundskeeper too. For the heavy work.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Harry and Meghan I presume!
> 
> Next month. No idea what date


Oh right. Prince Harry isn't married yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh right. Prince Harry isn't married yet.


Ah yes, but she IS marrying her co-star on TV next week. Wonder how Queenie feels about that?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Totally agree. [emoji1]
> Ya know, if I made a list of all the critters that I would like to have, I bet my hubby would have a panic attack[emoji33]


Whahaha. I think mine would too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah yes, but she IS marrying her co-star on TV next week. Wonder how Queenie feels about that?


Hmmmm. Thats right. Is she the one in the series 'suits' ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah yes, but she IS marrying her co-star on TV next week. Wonder how Queenie feels about that?


Was going to say wonder what the Queen thinks about her being an actress but hubby says that she has to give it up because of the royal responsibilities she is going to have from now on.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me for today. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm. Thats right. Is she the one in the series 'suits' ?


yes.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> yes.


Just saw on TV they are getting married on the 19th.


----------



## JoesMum

Goodnight all


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight all


Good night Linda. I hope you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> What breeds did you raise?
> I specialized in "Californians". People would place orders a year in advance for the opportunity to purchase them for 4-h and FFA competitions. I was very proud of it too.
> I also had champagne d'argents, Flemish giants, english lops, rex, mini-rex, Dutch, Netherland dwarfs, and Holland lops.
> In total I had just over 200 breeders. That makes for a lot of baby bunnies.
> I miss them..


I have had these ones:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_Giant_rabbit


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

There is some progress with my back. I still woke in the night, but at 5am not 3am. And this time it was about a quick trip to the bathroom, rearranging my position in bed and dozing rather than having to get up, use muscle rub, take painkillers and spend an hour walking round downstairs. 

It’s not fixed by any means, but compared with a couple of days ago I am improved. 

It’s cold, grey and dreary outside and due to get wetter later. Some plants I ordered before I did my back in have been delivered so I have 4 lavenders and 3 sedums (for Joe) that need planting. I am hoping daughter or JoesDad can be coerced into a little digging this morning!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have had these ones:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_Giant_rabbit


Sjoe. They are big.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> There is some progress with my back. I still woke in the night, but at 5am not 3am. And this time it was about a quick trip to the bathroom, rearranging my position in bed and dozing rather than having to get up, use muscle rub, take painkillers and spend an hour walking round downstairs.
> 
> It’s not fixed by any means, but compared with a couple of days ago I am improved.
> 
> It’s cold, grey and dreary outside and due to get wetter later. Some plants I ordered before I did my back in have been delivered so I have 4 lavenders and 3 sedums (for Joe) that need planting. I am hoping daughter or JoesDad can be coerced into a little digging this morning!


Good Afternoon Linda
That is good news regarding your back. Yay progress is always what we want to see. I'll send thought to Joesdad and your daughter that will make them suggest they will do the planting for you. They will think it is their idea. Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Okay this is for you Linda. I actually took the pic the other day. There was also a tiny bird but it was too quick for me and i couldn't get a picture. There is also a birds nest in my yukka tree . I had a glimse of a bird with a twig but by the time I got the camera out I couldn't see it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spent all day kayaking on Nanjemoy Creek in southern Maryland and followed it until it reaches the mighty Potomac River.



Heading into a little marshy area as we explore for Eagles, Turtles, Snakes and all kinds of Fowl



Early Morning Launch for our Group into a very still Nanjemoy Creek




This last pix is looking west at the Potomac River where the Nanjemoy joins and continues flowing south.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hi gang.
I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
Looks like I missed an egg or two!


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!



Wow! Very neat.... we found a very young Eastern Boxie yesterday. It had looked like it had just emerged from a very long Winter’s nap. Finally some long, warm days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

One of my kayaking mates got this shot of one of the many American Bald Eagles we spotted yesterday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Linda
> That is good news regarding your back. Yay progress is always what we want to see. I'll send thought to Joesdad and your daughter that will make them suggest they will do the planting for you. They will think it is their idea. Lol.



JoesDad did the digging  This is my pollinators corner coming together - everything picked to be attractive to bees and butterflies. There are several daffodil bulbs that need lifting and moving to a more sensible location. I shall be planting low growing creeping thyme and erica carnea (heather) to act as ground cover next month


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay this is for you Linda. I actually took the pic the other day. There was also a tiny bird but it was too quick for me and i couldn't get a picture. There is also a birds nest in my yukka tree . I had a glimse of a bird with a twig but by the time I got the camera out I couldn't see it.
> View attachment 237198
> View attachment 237199
> View attachment 237200
> View attachment 237201
> View attachment 237202



Looks like some sort of finch maybe? It’s hard to see. Fascinating to see the nest though. 

We have warfare in our garden with the birds. The robins in the cotoneaster have been joined by a pair of dunnocks (aka hedge sparrow). The cotoneaster is just over a metre from our bird feeders.

I feared the robins had been scared off by a mean ginger cat, but they’re still there. The male robin has become very territorial and is trying to fight off everything. To be fair, everything else is trying to avoid him and just go about their business. But he’s not prepared to be tolerant right now [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Spent all day kayaking on Nanjemoy Creek in southern Maryland and followed it until it reaches the mighty Potomac River.
> 
> View attachment 237214
> 
> Heading into a little marshy area as we explore for Eagles, Turtles, Snakes and all kinds of Fowl
> 
> View attachment 237215
> 
> Early Morning Launch for our Group into a very still Nanjemoy Creek
> 
> 
> View attachment 237216
> 
> This last pix is looking west at the Potomac River where the Nanjemoy joins and continues flowing south.



That looks gorgeous!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!



It seems to be like potatoes. You keep digging them up years after you last planted a crop! And you’re funding cute redfoots! 

I know your next problem is finding a home for it though!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> One of my kayaking mates got this shot of one of the many American Bald Eagles we spotted yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 237225



Oh wow! I really want to see those in the wild. It’s on my bucket list


----------



## JoesMum

And in other news, my back is noticeably improved today. I seem to have turned a corner. Fingers crossed!

I’m back at the physio in the morning


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I have had these ones:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flemish_Giant_rabbit


I think the Flemish giants are some of the sweetest, most personable of the breeds I've worked with.
Some of the meanest were the Dutch rabbits- especially the does


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Very neat.... we found a very young Eastern Boxie yesterday. It had looked like it had just emerged from a very long Winter’s nap. Finally some long, warm days.


Yes.
It'll be very happy.
Our raining season begins soon.


----------



## Bambam1989

We spent most of yesterday at a "Parts yard" that was being shut down and the land sold to developers.
They didn't want you to take pictures for some reason, and you even had to sign a form saying that they aren't liable for injuies, but it was fascinating! There were old classic pinball machines and arcade style games, even a original arcade Pac-Man machine. Old sewing machines, retro style furniture and things. 
Then there were tools and machines, and parts. I really can't even begin to list the stuff that was there. Things were piled into mountains that the brave could dive into.
Out of all the stuff we only bought a few things. My hubby got some parts and I got a couple of old stainless steel milk jugs [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay this is for you Linda. I actually took the pic the other day. There was also a tiny bird but it was too quick for me and i couldn't get a picture. There is also a birds nest in my yukka tree . I had a glimse of a bird with a twig but by the time I got the camera out I couldn't see it.
> View attachment 237198
> View attachment 237199
> View attachment 237200
> View attachment 237201
> View attachment 237202


Hmm nit the best photo's but everytime I try get closer it flies away.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Spent all day kayaking on Nanjemoy Creek in southern Maryland and followed it until it reaches the mighty Potomac River.
> 
> View attachment 237214
> 
> Heading into a little marshy area as we explore for Eagles, Turtles, Snakes and all kinds of Fowl
> 
> View attachment 237215
> 
> Early Morning Launch for our Group into a very still Nanjemoy Creek
> 
> 
> View attachment 237216
> 
> This last pix is looking west at the Potomac River where the Nanjemoy joins and continues flowing south.


I couldn't see all the photos. But the one I saw looked awesome as usual.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!


Saw your other thread. Really great find. Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad did the digging  This is my pollinators corner coming together - everything picked to be attractive to bees and butterflies. There are several daffodil bulbs that need lifting and moving to a more sensible location. I shall be planting low growing creeping thyme and erica carnea (heather) to act as ground cover next month
> View attachment 237235


Tell Joesdad that he did a good job digging. It looks good.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Looks like some sort of finch maybe? It’s hard to see. Fascinating to see the nest though.
> 
> We have warfare in our garden with the birds. The robins in the cotoneaster have been joined by a pair of dunnocks (aka hedge sparrow). The cotoneaster is just over a metre from our bird feeders.
> 
> I feared the robins had been scared off by a mean ginger cat, but they’re still there. The male robin has become very territorial and is trying to fight off everything. To be fair, everything else is trying to avoid him and just go about their business. But he’s not prepared to be tolerant right now [emoji849]


Lol. I would imagine that in the wild you can't afford to be tolerant.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And in other news, my back is noticeably improved today. I seem to have turned a corner. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I’m back at the physio in the morning


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> We spent most of yesterday at a "Parts yard" that was being shut down and the land sold to developers.
> They didn't want you to take pictures for some reason, and you even had to sign a form saying that they aren't liable for injuies, but it was fascinating! There were old classic pinball machines and arcade style games, even a original arcade Pac-Man machine. Old sewing machines, retro style furniture and things.
> Then there were tools and machines, and parts. I really can't even begin to list the stuff that was there. Things were piled into mountains that the brave could dive into.
> Out of all the stuff we only bought a few things. My hubby got some parts and I got a couple of old stainless steel milk jugs [emoji16]


Lol. Sounds like it was fun.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. It's time for bed.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!


Oh Ed, that is wonderful ! A baby ! You must keep that baby ! Congrats for the cute torty.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I grew up raising rabbits, I think I was about 5 or 6 years old when my family started raising them. I would love to get back into raising them but there is no point getting into them if my husband wants to move..
> I'm one of those people that would have a zoo of different types of animals, love raising them and just observing their behaviors. When I got out of highschool, I worked as a kennel hand for a veterinarian clinic. They worked with exotics as well.
> That's when I learned I loved torts! One of the regular patients was a large sulcata who always busted out of his pen. He learned that he could and nothing short of a concrete wall was going to keep him in. He would cut himself up going through the fence and they would bring him in to get stitches frequently.
> Yep that torts pure determination won me over... Plus he looked like a dinosaur


You are like me Bambam. I grew up with lots of animals. A family dog and aquarium. Several species of birds, guinea pigs, rabbits, chicken, 
tortoises. Later horses, two pigs, now sheep, cats, dogs and chicken.
In the past I raised new born bunnies with their mother, but the mother don`t want the babies. She tried to kill them. Often bunny mothers kill their first babies and eat them .... 
I had to keep the babies seperated from their mother and when they get hungry I grabbed the mother, tied her legs together and let the babies drink the milk of the mother. The babies survived !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I dream of owning a couple thousand acres.. make my own zoo/ farm/ wildlife refuge.


That would be wonderful ! I am sharing your dream.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!


OH HOW COOL!!!!!! And he's no shrimp...How old do you reckon he is?


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> One of my kayaking mates got this shot of one of the many American Bald Eagles we spotted yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 237225


What a PERFECT shot of our national bird!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It seems to be like potatoes. You keep digging them up years after you last planted a crop! And you’re funding cute redfoots!
> 
> I know your next problem is finding a home for it though!


HAHAHA!!!! "...it seems to be like potatoes..." LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And in other news, my back is noticeably improved today. I seem to have turned a corner. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I’m back at the physio in the morning


HOORAAAAAYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> You are like me Bambam. I grew up with lots of animals. A family dog and aquarium. Several species of birds, guinea pigs, rabbits, chicken,
> tortoises. Later horses, two pigs, now sheep, cats, dogs and chicken.
> In the past I raised new born bunnies with their mother, but the mother don`t want the babies. She tried to kill them. Often bunny mothers kill their first babies and eat them ....
> I had to keep the babies seperated from their mother and when they get hungry I grabbed the mother, tied her legs together and let the babies drink the milk of the mother. The babies survived !


Yes we do sound like we grew up the same[emoji1] 
I had some momma bunnies that would eat the babies too. It was very upsetting to find only bits and pieces of the babies the next morning. If the doe did it a second time we would eat HER. The babies we could save were fostered onto other does. We always bred several does at the same time in case we needed a foster doe.
Two of my best does were of the same litter. I ALWAYS bred them at the same time because one doe had 12 babies every time and the other would only have 4. I would add 4 from the big litter to the small litter.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Lol. I would imagine that in the wild you can't afford to be tolerant.


True!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I think mine would too.


That is one reason why I have no hubby....


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> That is one reason why I have no hubby....


O but they have their uses[emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!



He looks pretty big. Have you not been out there in a while? 

He is so cute!!! 

Miss you around here!!! 
Chime in every once in a while!!!


----------



## Momof4

Today my husband put in a 2nd door for my redfoots heated house. My two are separated and the house is divided but I always have to put my female away in the evenings so we added the door for her. Now if I can train her to go in at night all I need to do is lock her door. I think my pet sitter will appreciate it too. 

She dug another nest and laid again. I just them in the ground. I’m not sure if my male as actually fertilize them but he has snuck in her pen.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> OH HOW COOL!!!!!! And he's no shrimp...How old do you reckon he is?



I reckon that’s one of last year’s nest. He had some hatch this time last year.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Today my husband put in a 2nd door for my redfoots heated house. My two are separated and the house is divided but I always have to put my female away in the evenings so we added the door for her. Now if I can train her to go in at night all I need to do is lock her door. I think my pet sitter will appreciate it too.
> 
> She dug another nest and laid again. I just them in the ground. I’m not sure if my male as actually fertilize them but he has snuck in her pen.
> 
> View attachment 237288
> 
> View attachment 237289



Training.... hmmm. Unless Redfoots are radically different to Greeks ... I‘ll use a British phrase “fat chance!” 

Your torts will use it because it’s there, or because they think it’s convenient, but the minute you *need* them to use it then they’ll act like it doesn’t exist [emoji849]

Well that’s what Joe would do anyway


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning I am celebrating a full night’s sleep! I stirred because I was chilly and pulled a blanket over, but went straight back to sleep!

Things are definitely improving with my back. It’s so nice not having had to get up, take pain killers and walk around to try to relieve discomfort 

The weather here is diabolical, very wet and windy, and due to be like that all day. Apart from the trip to my physio I shan’t be going far!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
Will be catching up on the weekend’s posts in a moment. Or so. What kept me away, apart from the usual, were two more lovely giants made of scrap wood. 


This is Little Tilde, watching over a shallow fjord made by a river and a tunnel valley dating back to the Ice Age. 


And this is Thomas on the Mountain, who is not on a mountain but on a hill slope, but any hill is considered a mountain in Denmark. The photo is in black-and-white because the sculpture had been vandalized.  
Wishing everyone a great week ahead!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The two of you are terrible. I am surprised Lena hasn't jumped on the bandwagon. And you better hide if Sabine sees this.[emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji33]



If I can still remember, I was quite sleepy by the time we got to the rabbit stew. I wouldn’t refuse some, otherwise.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> You know I have actually eat Turtle before. Common snapping turtle it was interesting. Not something that I plan on eating again but not bad.



Oh dear.  
I’ve eaten dog, so I guess it’s as horrible as that. Not something I would eat again either.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> O boy! Let me talk your ear off about rabbits!
> The larger breeds can be tricky in comparison to the small ones. They are prone to getting soars on the bottoms of their feet. I used a pvc coated wire for the pen bottoms from that website, 1/4" x 1/2" let the poop fall through but was more supportive.
> They also need alot more space for breeding. I had a circular 4ft diameter pen just for breeding the giants.
> The nest boxes need to be much longer too. If the doe jumps into the box and there isn't enough room she could crush the babies. I made mine twice the length of the rabbit and one rabbit body length wide.



Good to know we have an expert on board!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We want to see you spreading your wings and hissing...


No chance! Shush!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Don't let the giants bite.



Thank you for trying to put the idea in my mind just before bed!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Don't go saying that on any other threads.



LOL. Sound advice!  [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah.... i wasnt sure about all the US hype on the naming event... then again, i couldnt understand the Brits who lined up outside the hospital days in advance of the “birth”... must be a better way to spend ones time than sat on a pavement...
> 
> Anyhow... “can’t wait now for the big wedding”



May 19. Save the date. 
(Wish Adam was here as our live commentator...)


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> That giant is SOOO COOL!!!!![emoji2]
> (And your daughter is adorable!)[emoji173]️
> I think it’s GREAT that you “spoke” to the swan in his own language and it worked!!!!! [emoji2] Very creative idea!



Thank you, Bea! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I saw this, but: I love bunny meat ! Have had bunnys to eat in the past.
> I was the one who raised them and I was the one who slaughtered them ! I have a lot of experience with bunnys.
> Surprise, surprise ! ?
> I sometimes slaughter a rooster too, but I don`t like it.



Now, that’s my girl!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Will be catching up on the weekend’s posts in a moment. Or so. What kept me away, apart from the usual, were two more lovely giants made of scrap wood.
> View attachment 237292
> 
> This is Little Tilde, watching over a shallow fjord made by a river and a tunnel valley dating back to the Ice Age.
> View attachment 237293
> 
> And this is Thomas on the Mountain, who is not on a mountain but on a hill slope, but any hill is considered a mountain in Denmark. The photo is in black-and-white because the sculpture had been vandalized.
> Wishing everyone a great week ahead!



Those are fabulous!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> O they would make wonderful pets if neutered or spayed! Just wanna snuggle all day.
> Some people keep them like cats even.
> Had a Flemish giant doe that I walked on a leash and harness.



A rabbit on a leash - lol!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I've got 4 other places but not as bad.



Oh, that looks extremely painful.  Do they heal over time?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Not me. I'm totally happy with what I have now. If I were to luck out with the lottery, I'd just hire someone to be my groundskeeper and have better fences put up.



But you already own a zoo! The rest of us are just dreaming about it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> There is some progress with my back. I still woke in the night, but at 5am not 3am. And this time it was about a quick trip to the bathroom, rearranging my position in bed and dozing rather than having to get up, use muscle rub, take painkillers and spend an hour walking round downstairs.
> 
> It’s not fixed by any means, but compared with a couple of days ago I am improved.
> 
> It’s cold, grey and dreary outside and due to get wetter later. Some plants I ordered before I did my back in have been delivered so I have 4 lavenders and 3 sedums (for Joe) that need planting. I am hoping daughter or JoesDad can be coerced into a little digging this morning!



Sounds like progress, Linda! 
Even the sedums can wait if no one is around to help you.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Spent all day kayaking on Nanjemoy Creek in southern Maryland and followed it until it reaches the mighty Potomac River.
> 
> View attachment 237214
> 
> Heading into a little marshy area as we explore for Eagles, Turtles, Snakes and all kinds of Fowl
> 
> View attachment 237215
> 
> Early Morning Launch for our Group into a very still Nanjemoy Creek
> 
> 
> View attachment 237216
> 
> This last pix is looking west at the Potomac River where the Nanjemoy joins and continues flowing south.



You’re so active. Most of my recent hikes involved trains and buses.  [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!



Oh Ed. This is fate! You were born to be a tortoise trainer, no matter what!  
Julio Jr.? Please say you’re going to keep this cutie...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Looks like some sort of finch maybe? It’s hard to see. Fascinating to see the nest though.
> 
> We have warfare in our garden with the birds. The robins in the cotoneaster have been joined by a pair of dunnocks (aka hedge sparrow). The cotoneaster is just over a metre from our bird feeders.
> 
> I feared the robins had been scared off by a mean ginger cat, but they’re still there. The male robin has become very territorial and is trying to fight off everything. To be fair, everything else is trying to avoid him and just go about their business. But he’s not prepared to be tolerant right now [emoji849]



Has the ginger cat been about? The robin might just change his mind about fighting off everything... I hope.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh Ed, that is wonderful ! A baby ! You must keep that baby ! Congrats for the cute torty.



SNAP!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Today my husband put in a 2nd door for my redfoots heated house. My two are separated and the house is divided but I always have to put my female away in the evenings so we added the door for her. Now if I can train her to go in at night all I need to do is lock her door. I think my pet sitter will appreciate it too.
> 
> She dug another nest and laid again. I just them in the ground. I’m not sure if my male as actually fertilize them but he has snuck in her pen.
> 
> View attachment 237288
> 
> View attachment 237289



You’re another Tortoise Trainer, Kathy!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Training.... hmmm. Unless Redfoots are radically different to Greeks ... I‘ll use a British phrase “fat chance!”
> 
> Your torts will use it because it’s there, or because they think it’s convenient, but the minute you *need* them to use it then they’ll act like it doesn’t exist [emoji849]
> 
> Well that’s what Joe would do anyway


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning I am celebrating a full night’s sleep! I stirred because I was chilly and pulled a blanket over, but went straight back to sleep!
> 
> Things are definitely improving with my back. It’s so nice not having had to get up, take pain killers and walk around to try to relieve discomfort
> 
> The weather here is diabolical, very wet and windy, and due to be like that all day. Apart from the trip to my physio I shan’t be going far!


Really really good news. Well done Linda.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning I am celebrating a full night’s sleep! I stirred because I was chilly and pulled a blanket over, but went straight back to sleep!
> 
> Things are definitely improving with my back. It’s so nice not having had to get up, take pain killers and walk around to try to relieve discomfort
> 
> The weather here is diabolical, very wet and windy, and due to be like that all day. Apart from the trip to my physio I shan’t be going far!



Yay! So glad your back is getting better, Linda!
It was sweet of JoesDad to help you with the sedums. 
We still have sunshine, but rains are apparently coming this week.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Will be catching up on the weekend’s posts in a moment. Or so. What kept me away, apart from the usual, were two more lovely giants made of scrap wood.
> View attachment 237292
> 
> This is Little Tilde, watching over a shallow fjord made by a river and a tunnel valley dating back to the Ice Age.
> View attachment 237293
> 
> And this is Thomas on the Mountain, who is not on a mountain but on a hill slope, but any hill is considered a mountain in Denmark. The photo is in black-and-white because the sculpture had been vandalized.
> Wishing everyone a great week ahead!


These are so so cool. Wish we had something like this here. I hope you have a good week as well.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If I can still remember, I was quite sleepy by the time we got to the rabbit stew. I wouldn’t refuse some, otherwise.


Aaahhh theres the Lena I know.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear.
> I’ve eaten dog, so I guess it’s as horrible as that. Not something I would eat again either.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Those are fabulous!



I also think so. It’s a crazy-green, super-organic, peaceful country with only the weather as its downside. It seems all the real Vikings had stayed in Britain and Ireland.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No chance! Shush!


Lol


----------



## Kristoff

That was a “no comment”, I suppose? [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for trying to put the idea in my mind just before bed!


I knew you would only read it afterwards. So it was completely safe...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> But you already own a zoo! The rest of us are just dreaming about it.


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That was a “no comment”, I suppose? [emoji85][emoji23]


It was supposed to be the green emoji. You know for getting sick.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I knew you would only read it afterwards. So it was completely safe...



There’s always the next time...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It was supposed to be the green emoji. You know for getting sick.



Ah. No comment, I see.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> There’s always the next time...


[emoji22] sorry.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ah. No comment, I see.


I tried putting it in again and it just does not post. Sooooo my comment is as follows......blllaaarrrgggghhhh.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh Ed. This is fate! You were born to be a tortoise trainer, no matter what!
> Julio Jr.? Please say you’re going to keep this cutie...


If I can't find a suitable new and local owner, I will.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> He looks pretty big. Have you not been out there in a while?
> 
> He is so cute!!!
> 
> Miss you around here!!!
> Chime in every once in a while!!!


He's probably a Valentines baby. A few months old.
I haven't been paying much attention to the pen in general. Just tossing Julio in some food and inspecting her about every week to 10 days.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> OH HOW COOL!!!!!! And he's no shrimp...How old do you reckon he is?


3 maybe 4 months


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Will be catching up on the weekend’s posts in a moment. Or so. What kept me away, apart from the usual, were two more lovely giants made of scrap wood.
> View attachment 237292
> 
> This is Little Tilde, watching over a shallow fjord made by a river and a tunnel valley dating back to the Ice Age.
> View attachment 237293
> 
> And this is Thomas on the Mountain, who is not on a mountain but on a hill slope, but any hill is considered a mountain in Denmark. The photo is in black-and-white because the sculpture had been vandalized.
> Wishing everyone a great week ahead!




These creatures and pix are all very neat.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just wanted toss in two more (and last) pix of our Pink Dogwood.....really looking great. But won’t last long since temps will be close to 80’s and higher now through Summer.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> These creatures and pix are all very neat.



Thank you — for the pix comment. Can’t take credit for the giants.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just wanted toss in two more (and last) pix of our Pink Dogwood.....really looking great. But won’t last long since temps will be close to 80’s and higher now through Summer.
> 
> View attachment 237317
> View attachment 237318



These are truly beautiful.


----------



## JoesMum

A red fox sat in the middle of the lawn at 7pm this evening. 




The rain has finally stopped. There is a lot of localised flooding which has affected roads and trains. The white bits on the lawn are fallen blossom not snow. We had a high of 6C (“feels like” 2C) today. It’s due to be over 20C next weekend!


----------



## CarolM

Love the first picture


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A red fox sat in the middle of the lawn at 7pm this evening.
> 
> View attachment 237335
> 
> 
> The rain has finally stopped. There is a lot of localised flooding which has affected roads and trains. The white bits on the lawn are fallen blossom not snow. We had a high of 6C (“feels like” 2C) today. It’s due to be over 20C next weekend!


How awesome is that. Yoy have a beautiful garden.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> A red fox sat in the middle of the lawn at 7pm this evening.
> 
> View attachment 237335
> 
> 
> The rain has finally stopped. There is a lot of localised flooding which has affected roads and trains. The white bits on the lawn are fallen blossom not snow. We had a high of 6C (“feels like” 2C) today. It’s due to be over 20C next weekend!



He is super cute!!! Have you seen him before?


----------



## JoesMum

There is a fox den in the waste ground at the far end of our road. They do come in the garden, but usually after dark. It’s very unusual to see one by day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> You’re another Tortoise Trainer, Kathy!
> View attachment 237294


I LOVE this picture, Lena!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just wanted toss in two more (and last) pix of our Pink Dogwood.....really looking great. But won’t last long since temps will be close to 80’s and higher now through Summer.
> 
> View attachment 237317
> View attachment 237318


Aw geez! That's beautiful!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that looks extremely painful.  Do they heal over time?


They will once the Crohn's goes into remission.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A red fox sat in the middle of the lawn at 7pm this evening.
> 
> View attachment 237335
> 
> 
> The rain has finally stopped. There is a lot of localised flooding which has affected roads and trains. The white bits on the lawn are fallen blossom not snow. We had a high of 6C (“feels like” 2C) today. It’s due to be over 20C next weekend!



It looks comfortable. Although I understand they can be quite a nuisance, foxes are so beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE this picture, Lena!



I thought you might


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> They will once the Crohn's goes into remission.



Hope it goes into remission soon x


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hope it goes into remission soon x



And me too! x


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. After 24 hours and 7cm (3 inches) of rain, the sun has emerged this morning. Spring has returned!


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. After 24 hours and 7cm (3 inches) of rain, the sun has emerged this morning. Spring has returned!



And aren’t we glad!

Wow that was some rain yesterday, all day!

Morning all, it was my first night with my new tort baby and I must have got up at least 4 times to check on it. Feel like I have a newborn again [emoji23]

I’m going to attempt to do some gardening while he sun is out (took a last minute day off work)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. After 24 hours and 7cm (3 inches) of rain, the sun has emerged this morning. Spring has returned!



Some of that rain might be heading our way. 
Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Submitted a couple of photos of our previous hikes in the woods to an Instagram competition. 
Started geocaching. Does anyone here play it?
Heading to Turkey on Saturday for a week - and a bit of sunshine.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Submitted a couple of photos of our previous hikes in the woods to an Instagram competition.
> Started geocaching. Does anyone here play it?
> Heading to Turkey on Saturday for a week - and a bit of sunshine.


Goid luck in the competition. I have never geocached, only read about it. And a return trip to Turkey sounds great


----------



## JoesMum

Mrs B seems to have started incubation properly today. She has barely left the nest all morning and Mr B is feeding her on the nest


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Mrs B seems to have started incubation properly today. She has barely left the nest all morning and Mr B is feeding her on the nest
> View attachment 237371
> 
> View attachment 237372



Very sweet of Mr B. Let’s get cracking, little eggs!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And me too! x


I think we all are hoping for that.


----------



## CarolM

katieandiggy said:


> And aren’t we glad!
> 
> Wow that was some rain yesterday, all day!
> 
> Morning all, it was my first night with my new tort baby and I must have got up at least 4 times to check on it. Feel like I have a newborn again [emoji23]
> 
> I’m going to attempt to do some gardening while he sun is out (took a last minute day off work)


Enjoy your last minute day off.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Submitted a couple of photos of our previous hikes in the woods to an Instagram competition.
> Started geocaching. Does anyone here play it?
> Heading to Turkey on Saturday for a week - and a bit of sunshine.


Good Afternoon Lena. Good luck with the competition. And nope don't play it at all.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mrs B seems to have started incubation properly today. She has barely left the nest all morning and Mr B is feeding her on the nest
> View attachment 237371
> 
> View attachment 237372


Yay.


----------



## JoesMum

Yesterday’s rain caused some flooding in town. Nothing serious, mostly the sports ground and gardens. I am guessing that cricket is cancelled at Tonbridge School


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Training.... hmmm. Unless Redfoots are radically different to Greeks ... I‘ll use a British phrase “fat chance!”
> 
> Your torts will use it because it’s there, or because they think it’s convenient, but the minute you *need* them to use it then they’ll act like it doesn’t exist [emoji849]
> 
> Well that’s what Joe would do anyway



Good old Joe!!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Will be catching up on the weekend’s posts in a moment. Or so. What kept me away, apart from the usual, were two more lovely giants made of scrap wood.
> View attachment 237292
> 
> This is Little Tilde, watching over a shallow fjord made by a river and a tunnel valley dating back to the Ice Age.
> View attachment 237293
> 
> And this is Thomas on the Mountain, who is not on a mountain but on a hill slope, but any hill is considered a mountain in Denmark. The photo is in black-and-white because the sculpture had been vandalized.
> Wishing everyone a great week ahead!



Oh, these statues are WONDERFUL!!!
So creative and whimsical!!!! I love them!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> May 19. Save the date.
> (Wish Adam was here as our live commentator...)



I’m still waiting for my invitation! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

katieandiggy said:


> And aren’t we glad!
> 
> Wow that was some rain yesterday, all day!
> 
> Morning all, it was my first night with my new tort baby and I must have got up at least 4 times to check on it. Feel like I have a newborn again [emoji23]
> 
> I’m going to attempt to do some gardening while he sun is out (took a last minute day off work)



I nearly missed this post! Tort baby - aw!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Lena. Good luck with the competition. And nope don't play it at all.



Of course, you don’t. Why would you go looking for tiny containers with a piece of paper in them when you could go out into your garden and find a baby tort?   [emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> You’re another Tortoise Trainer, Kathy!
> View attachment 237294



Where did you find that bottom-most picture, Lena? It’s really intriguing![emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I’m still waiting for my invitation! [emoji6]



Yikes. Post can be so unreliable these days...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> A red fox sat in the middle of the lawn at 7pm this evening.
> 
> View attachment 237335
> 
> 
> The rain has finally stopped. There is a lot of localised flooding which has affected roads and trains. The white bits on the lawn are fallen blossom not snow. We had a high of 6C (“feels like” 2C) today. It’s due to be over 20C next weekend!



Oh, that Fox is LOVELY!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Mrs B seems to have started incubation properly today. She has barely left the nest all morning and Mr B is feeding her on the nest
> View attachment 237371
> 
> View attachment 237372



Oh, so EXCITING!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Very sweet of Mr B. Let’s get cracking, little eggs!



I saw that![emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday’s rain caused some flooding in town. Nothing serious, mostly the sports ground and gardens. I am guessing that cricket is cancelled at Tonbridge School
> View attachment 237375



Well, there is polo and WATER polo- maybe they’ll try Water cricket?
I have never understood cricket. Even after a friend who
Is an avid cricket fan tried to explain it to me...


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday’s rain caused some flooding in town. Nothing serious, mostly the sports ground and gardens. I am guessing that cricket is cancelled at Tonbridge School
> View attachment 237375


Toss a few gold fish in there! They have their own private pond!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Where did you find that bottom-most picture, Lena? It’s really intriguing![emoji2]



The Tortoise Trainer painting? It’s by an Ottoman painter and statesman, Osman Hamdi Bey, and it’s a satirical self-portrait.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday’s rain caused some flooding in town. Nothing serious, mostly the sports ground and gardens. I am guessing that cricket is cancelled at Tonbridge School
> View attachment 237375



Cricket cancelled...but unlimited free style swimming practise full speed ahead...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy May Day celebrations to one and all.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Toss a few gold fish in there! They have their own private pond!!!


Tonbridge School is a rather posh private school. They have everything. They undoubtedly have a few ponds in their grounds already! 

To be fair this cricket pitch is most likely a practice pitch as it floods so often, usually in winter, and they play rugby on this ground in the Winter too (which doesn't do the wicket any good at all!)


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Well, there is polo and WATER polo- maybe they’ll try Water cricket?
> I have never understood cricket. Even after a friend who
> Is an avid cricket fan tried to explain it to me...


Cricket is hard to understand in the countries that play it. 

It is widely played in the UK, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, and the Indian sub-continent. India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have good teams and it's an obsession in that part of the world.


----------



## Bambam1989

Went to the Home Depot yesterday. I bought an orchid!
You guys probably remember me mentioning how I've killed several orchids in the past but was ready to try keeping them again... Well this was a $20 orchid marked down to $5 so I had to bring it home. It seems healthy, the flowers appear to be almost done for and that's probably why it was marked down. 
I read that your not supposed to repot them until they finish flowering but they had moss packed in the pot so tight that i was concerned about it smothering the roots, plus there was an odor coming from the pot that smelled kind of rotten. But the roots we're healthy still.


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Cricket cancelled...but unlimited free style swimming practise full speed ahead...



LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Went to the Home Depot yesterday. I bought an orchid!
> You guys probably remember me mentioning how I've killed several orchids in the past but was ready to try keeping them again... Well this was a $20 orchid marked down to $5 so I had to bring it home. It seems healthy, the flowers appear to be almost done for and that's probably why it was marked down.
> I read that your not supposed to repot them until they finish flowering but they had moss packed in the pot so tight that i was concerned about it smothering the roots, plus there was an odor coming from the pot that smelled kind of rotten. But the roots we're healthy still.


Ah. . . another good use for "orchid bark"!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Went to the Home Depot yesterday. I bought an orchid!
> You guys probably remember me mentioning how I've killed several orchids in the past but was ready to try keeping them again... Well this was a $20 orchid marked down to $5 so I had to bring it home. It seems healthy, the flowers appear to be almost done for and that's probably why it was marked down.
> I read that your not supposed to repot them until they finish flowering but they had moss packed in the pot so tight that i was concerned about it smothering the roots, plus there was an odor coming from the pot that smelled kind of rotten. But the roots we're healthy still.



I bought mine ages months ago and it’s doing great!! It even grows new buds!
I always kill mine too! I have pinched off 3 dying flowers, water about every 2 weeks and it’s kept in bright light but no direct sun. 

Good luck with yours!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Went to the Home Depot yesterday. I bought an orchid!
> You guys probably remember me mentioning how I've killed several orchids in the past but was ready to try keeping them again... Well this was a $20 orchid marked down to $5 so I had to bring it home. It seems healthy, the flowers appear to be almost done for and that's probably why it was marked down.
> I read that your not supposed to repot them until they finish flowering but they had moss packed in the pot so tight that i was concerned about it smothering the roots, plus there was an odor coming from the pot that smelled kind of rotten. But the roots we're healthy still.


Good luck. Mine has been flowering for two and a half years now with a break of about a month last year. It's down to one flower now so may be out again soon. 

It's on a north facing windowsill and gets stood in water for about an hour once a week.


----------



## Momof4

We had rain last night and more throughout the day!
Yay!! We so need it!!

I noticed my Sulcata wasn’t coming out to eat so I opened up his night box to pick him up and he was cold!! His oil filled heater wasn’t working.

This happened to me with another oil filled heater. 
They seem to only last one or two seasons and they stop warming up but there’s power to it. So my husband rigged up a CHE last night right before dark and when it started sprinkling.

Does anyone have any ideas why the heater just stop working?

I ordered a new one but different brand.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! I don't have experience with those mini ones. My regular sized ones (one in the greenhouse and in use for the past 8 or 10 winters) and one in my bedroom (in use for about three winters) work fine and show no intention of stopping working.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! I don't have experience with those mini ones. My regular sized ones (one in the greenhouse and in use for the past 8 or 10 winters) and one in my bedroom (in use for about three winters) work fine and show no intention of stopping working.



I know!! I felt so bad!!
Mine is the mini Optimus. 
It’s in the house now so I just turned it on to check it again. I guess I could research it or ask the company if they have any ideas.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I’m still waiting for my invitation! [emoji6]


Have they not delivered to you yet? Oh dear, but I am sure it is on its way.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Of course, you don’t. Why would you go looking for tiny containers with a piece of paper in them when you could go out into your garden and find a baby tort?   [emoji173]️


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re another Tortoise Trainer, Kathy!
> View attachment 237294


Hmm. Have you been sneaking pics of Adam?


----------



## Momof4

I’m battling pantry moths again! They are so gross!! 
I have to empty cupboards wash down, spray vinegar and I bought some traps from Amazon. Ugh!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I saw that![emoji6]


I didn't. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The Tortoise Trainer painting? It’s by an Ottoman painter and statesman, Osman Hamdi Bey, and it’s a satirical self-portrait.


Oh and here I thought you painted a picture of Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy May Day celebrations to one and all.


Back at ya!!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> O but they have their uses[emoji6]


Carrying trash out ??? LOL !


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Carrying trash out ??? LOL !


Yep. And fixing things. There is also that other thing[emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Cricket is hard to understand in the countries that play it.
> 
> It is widely played in the UK, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, and the Indian sub-continent. India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have good teams and it's an obsession in that part of the world.


Very much an obsession here. Although not for me. I find it boring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m battling pantry moths again! They are so gross!!
> I have to empty cupboards wash down, spray vinegar and I bought some traps from Amazon. Ugh!!


Did you do like I suggested last time and put all your dry goods into air tight, sealed containers? Even noodles and pasta should go into a sealed container. If you buy boxed meals like macaroni and cheese, etc. and you don't plan to use it right away, that should be sealed up too. It's inconvenient, but necessary. So, if you have a box of macaroni and cheese, and it came to you with moth eggs in it, if it's all sealed up in an air tight, plastic container, you won't be infesting the rest of your cupboard when those eggs hatch.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Went to the Home Depot yesterday. I bought an orchid!
> You guys probably remember me mentioning how I've killed several orchids in the past but was ready to try keeping them again... Well this was a $20 orchid marked down to $5 so I had to bring it home. It seems healthy, the flowers appear to be almost done for and that's probably why it was marked down.
> I read that your not supposed to repot them until they finish flowering but they had moss packed in the pot so tight that i was concerned about it smothering the roots, plus there was an odor coming from the pot that smelled kind of rotten. But the roots we're healthy still.


Yay. Well done. Good luck with it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Did you do like I suggested last time and put all your dry goods into air tight, sealed containers? Even noodles and pasta should go into a sealed container. If you buy boxed meals like macaroni and cheese, etc. and you don't plan to use it right away, that should be sealed up too. It's inconvenient, but necessary. So, if you have a box of macaroni and cheese, and it came to you with moth eggs in it, if it's all sealed up in an air tight, plastic container, you won't be infesting the rest of your cupboard when those eggs hatch.



Well, not exactly but I was putting opened boxed food and pasta in the refrigerator along with cereal and crackers. 

How come grocery stores don’t have moths flying around everywhere? 
It is so frustrating. I’m taking it one cupboard at a time. I’m purging too!
I found 4 broiler pans! Who needs 4?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well, not exactly but I was putting opened boxed food and pasta in the refrigerator along with cereal and crackers.
> 
> How come grocery stores don’t have moths flying around everywhere?
> It is so frustrating. I’m taking it one cupboard at a time. I’m purging too!
> I found 4 broiler pans! Who needs 4?


The box doesn't have to be opened. The cardboard box isn't air tight, and it may come to you infested.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> The box doesn't have to be opened. The cardboard box isn't air tight, and it may come to you infested.



I know. I’m doing the best I can. 
I’m watch Hoarders on TLC and it’s keeping me motivated.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning I am celebrating a full night’s sleep! I stirred because I was chilly and pulled a blanket over, but went straight back to sleep!
> 
> Things are definitely improving with my back. It’s so nice not having had to get up, take pain killers and walk around to try to relieve discomfort
> 
> The weather here is diabolical, very wet and windy, and due to be like that all day. Apart from the trip to my physio I shan’t be going far!


Hello Linda, I am glad to hear that your back is better. Having so much pain that you cannot sleep is very bad.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Now, that’s my girl!


... and you are mine too !


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We had rain last night and more throughout the day!
> Yay!! We so need it!!
> 
> I noticed my Sulcata wasn’t coming out to eat so I opened up his night box to pick him up and he was cold!! His oil filled heater wasn’t working.
> 
> This happened to me with another oil filled heater.
> They seem to only last one or two seasons and they stop warming up but there’s power to it. So my husband rigged up a CHE last night right before dark and when it started sprinkling.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas why the heater just stop working?
> 
> I ordered a new one but different brand.
> 
> View attachment 237383


Oh no. That is terrible, I wish I could tell you why but I don't have any experience. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I know!! I felt so bad!!
> Mine is the mini Optimus.
> It’s in the house now so I just turned it on to check it again. I guess I could research it or ask the company if they have any ideas.


Hopefully they can tell you.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. And fixing things. There is also that other thing[emoji12]


WHAT ? I don`t need no other thing. I am too old.... LOL !


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m battling pantry moths again! They are so gross!!
> I have to empty cupboards wash down, spray vinegar and I bought some traps from Amazon. Ugh!!


Sounds like alot of work.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. And fixing things. There is also that other thing[emoji12]


Yes. Like electrical wiring. [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Did you do like I suggested last time and put all your dry goods into air tight, sealed containers? Even noodles and pasta should go into a sealed container. If you buy boxed meals like macaroni and cheese, etc. and you don't plan to use it right away, that should be sealed up too. It's inconvenient, but necessary. So, if you have a box of macaroni and cheese, and it came to you with moth eggs in it, if it's all sealed up in an air tight, plastic container, you won't be infesting the rest of your cupboard when those eggs hatch.


That's what I did when I got them years ago. Everything in sealed containers and no outbreak since thank goodness


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Did you do like I suggested last time and put all your dry goods into air tight, sealed containers? Even noodles and pasta should go into a sealed container. If you buy boxed meals like macaroni and cheese, etc. and you don't plan to use it right away, that should be sealed up too. It's inconvenient, but necessary. So, if you have a box of macaroni and cheese, and it came to you with moth eggs in it, if it's all sealed up in an air tight, plastic container, you won't be infesting the rest of your cupboard when those eggs hatch.


OMW. Does that mean if you use it straight away you will be eating the eggs? And they say there is no protein in pasta!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> The box doesn't have to be opened. The cardboard box isn't air tight, and it may come to you infested.


It was flour where it seemed to start for me.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, not exactly but I was putting opened boxed food and pasta in the refrigerator along with cereal and crackers.
> 
> How come grocery stores don’t have moths flying around everywhere?
> It is so frustrating. I’m taking it one cupboard at a time. I’m purging too!
> I found 4 broiler pans! Who needs 4?


In case the other three don't work?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> In case the other three don't work?



Lol!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> The Tortoise Trainer painting? It’s by an Ottoman painter and statesman, Osman Hamdi Bey, and it’s a satirical self-portrait.



That is SO COOL!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> That is SO COOL!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



I sent some cushion covers with this picture to Ed during one of the past TORTOISEs. That was while I still had access to quality Turkish textiles, and Ed still had a herd of Redfoots.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I sent some cushion covers with this picture to Ed during one of the past TORTOISEs. That was while I still had access to quality Turkish textiles, and Ed still had a herd of Redfoots.


Lucky Ed. @ZEROPILOT do you still have them?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Lucky Ed. @ZEROPILOT do you still have them?


Sure I do.
They're on my couch.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure I do.
> They're on my couch.



Makes me so happy to hear that!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> WHAT ? I don`t need no other thing. I am too old.... LOL !


Never too old for that


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure I do.
> They're on my couch.


Lol. Sooo you get to sit on Adam then [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Never too old for that


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Good night and sleep tight.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The wet and wind have returned... nowhere near as wet as Monday fortunately. This is a blip allegedly and things are due to steadily improve for the rest of the week.

I am off to Uckfield about an hour south of here in the county of Sussex... no, I didn't actually know where it was either... to be screened for this possible post-operative PTSD that may be the cause of the stress that makes my back issues worse. It's worth a try. Having read up about it, there are many ways that I appear to tick the boxes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The wet and wind have returned... nowhere near as wet as Monday fortunately. This is a blip allegedly and things are due to steadily improve for the rest of the week.
> 
> I am off to Uckfield about an hour south of here in the county of Sussex... no, I didn't actually know where it was either... to be screened for this possible post-operative PTSD that may be the cause of the stress that makes my back issues worse. It's worth a try. Having read up about it, there are many ways that I appear to tick the boxes.




Well, good luck, safe travels. Lets hope the source of stress can be isolated then fixed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The wet and wind have returned... nowhere near as wet as Monday fortunately. This is a blip allegedly and things are due to steadily improve for the rest of the week.
> 
> I am off to Uckfield about an hour south of here in the county of Sussex... no, I didn't actually know where it was either... to be screened for this possible post-operative PTSD that may be the cause of the stress that makes my back issues worse. It's worth a try. Having read up about it, there are many ways that I appear to tick the boxes.


Hmmm, the weather here is overcast and windy, so almost the same. It will be very interesting to see if they can help with your back issues, I sincerely hope that they do. 

Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning everyone,
Just quickly popping in during lunch to say Hi and that I hope everyone is having a good day. Not chat later again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all. Our cold, windy, wet Spring is quickly giving over to Summertime temps. Close to record high temps forecast for both today and tomorrow. Should be o/a 90 both days.... from tooo wet and cold to tooooooo hot/humid. Early morning and late evening now the best times for outdoor activities. But, can’t complain.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Our cold, windy, wet Spring is quickly giving over to Summertime temps. Close to record high temps forecast for both today and tomorrow. Should be o/a 90 both days.... from tooo wet and cold to tooooooo hot/humid. Early morning and late evening now the best times for outdoor activities. But, can’t complain.



Enjoy the warmth while it lasts!


----------



## JoesMum

I’m back. I had an emotional time with the therapist. My reactions are “classic PTSD”... apparently he gets quite a few patients who have been involved in bad car accidents and the like. 

Anyway there’s been a lot of tears and now I feel completely wiped out. I am back there next week.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I’m back. I had an emotional time with the therapist. My reactions are “classic PTSD”... apparently he gets quite a few patients who have been involved in bad car accidents and the like.
> 
> Anyway there’s been a lot of tears and now I feel completely wiped out. I am back there next week.



But at least this can be addressed, now, right? [emoji22][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> But at least this can be addressed, now, right? [emoji22][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Yes, it can. I guess people never even acknowledged or knew about PTSD 14 years ago when I had the operations. There's been a lot of water under a lot of bridges and the trauma at that time was very real.

The memory that affected me most was a random act of kindness from another patient on the ward, but what that memory brought back was how much I wanted to just be out of pain and go home... and how much every twinge of my back makes me scared that it will all happen again. 

It's probably going to take awhile to unpick it, but at least it has started


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back. I had an emotional time with the therapist. My reactions are “classic PTSD”... apparently he gets quite a few patients who have been involved in bad car accidents and the like.
> 
> Anyway there’s been a lot of tears and now I feel completely wiped out. I am back there next week.


Oh shame. It is amazing how exhausting emotions actually are. Have a nice hot cup of tea preferably camomile (to calm you) and go have a nap. You should feel a bit better afterwards.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes, it can. I guess people never even acknowledged or knew about PTSD 14 years ago when I had the operations. There's been a lot of water under a lot of bridges and the trauma at that time was very real.
> 
> The memory that affected me most was a random act of kindness from another patient on the ward, but what that memory brought back was how much I wanted to just be out of pain and go home... and how much every twinge of my back makes me scared that it will all happen again.
> 
> It's probably going to take awhile to unpick it, but at least it has started


That is really good news. One day at a time.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Yes, it can. I guess people never even acknowledged or knew about PTSD 14 years ago when I had the operations. There's been a lot of water under a lot of bridges and the trauma at that time was very real.
> 
> The memory that affected me most was a random act of kindness from another patient on the ward, but what that memory brought back was how much I wanted to just be out of pain and go home... and how much every twinge of my back makes me scared that it will all happen again.
> 
> It's probably going to take awhile to unpick it, but at least it has started



Baby steps. It sounds like you’re on the right track. Hugs to you! [emoji8]


----------



## Yvonne G

When I'm washing dishes, I rinse them then stack them on the drain board next to the sink, on a terry towel to drain before I dry them and put them away. This is Sterling after I've dried the dishes and put them away:




She also loves for me to take my wet paper towel that I've just dried my hands on and give her a good once or twice over, especially around her face. I guess she thinks I'm her mama, giving her a bath. 

I've had cats most of my life and Sterling is the first cat I've ever allowed on the table or on the kitchen counters. She just gives off the vibes that she can go wherever she wants, and it's her right. There's also a counter just opposite the sink, next to the stove, where I do most of my food prep, and I have been able to train her that that counter is NOT for cats. She never gets up there, thank goodness.

Good to hear you're getting better, Linda. Having pain of any kind is no fun.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The wet and wind have returned... nowhere near as wet as Monday fortunately. This is a blip allegedly and things are due to steadily improve for the rest of the week.
> 
> I am off to Uckfield about an hour south of here in the county of Sussex... no, I didn't actually know where it was either... to be screened for this possible post-operative PTSD that may be the cause of the stress that makes my back issues worse. It's worth a try. Having read up about it, there are many ways that I appear to tick the boxes.



Good luck, Linda! Despite the funny name  , hope you’ll be in good hands.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sooo you get to sit on Adam then [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



No. It would have been Adam, though, if only wifey let him.  @Tidgy’s Dad


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, the weather here is overcast and windy, so almost the same. It will be very interesting to see if they can help with your back issues, I sincerely hope that they do.
> 
> Good Luck.



Are the rains falling, Carol? How’s the water situation now?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Our cold, windy, wet Spring is quickly giving over to Summertime temps. Close to record high temps forecast for both today and tomorrow. Should be o/a 90 both days.... from tooo wet and cold to tooooooo hot/humid. Early morning and late evening now the best times for outdoor activities. But, can’t complain.



That is pretty hot. Make the best of it!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Enjoy the warmth while it lasts!



SNAP


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’m back. I had an emotional time with the therapist. My reactions are “classic PTSD”... apparently he gets quite a few patients who have been involved in bad car accidents and the like.
> 
> Anyway there’s been a lot of tears and now I feel completely wiped out. I am back there next week.



Oh dear. Hope it will start to help soon. Were you even aware you were having PTSD?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Are the rains falling, Carol? How’s the water situation now?


There's been something in our news about somone hatching a plan to tow an iceberg to Cape Town to relieve the water problem!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> When I'm washing dishes, I rinse them then stack them on the drain board next to the sink, on a terry towel to drain before I dry them and put them away. This is Sterling after I've dried the dishes and put them away:
> 
> View attachment 237438
> 
> 
> She also loves for me to take my wet paper towel that I've just dried my hands on and give her a good once or twice over, especially around her face. I guess she thinks I'm her mama, giving her a bath.
> 
> I've had cats most of my life and Sterling is the first cat I've ever allowed on the table or on the kitchen counters. She just gives off the vibes that she can go wherever she wants, and it's her right. There's also a counter just opposite the sink, next to the stove, where I do most of my food prep, and I have been able to train her that that counter is NOT for cats. She never gets up there, thank goodness.
> 
> Good to hear you're getting better, Linda. Having pain of any kind is no fun.



Cute! You’re a mama to so many different species!  
I’m impressed she’s learned to respect some boundaries. Usually they just do whatever they want, so maybe it’s her way to show you respect.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Hope it will start to help soon. Were you even aware you were having PTSD?


No. I don't think they'd invented it 14 years ago. I do worry about my back and I do worry that I will be incapacitated by it permanently... I said on here that I am desperate nevrr to have to undergo further surgery... but I thought it was normal and the impact of that worry is making matters worse. 

To me PTSD was something suffered by people in warzones, not something that ordinary folk can have after (admittedly very rough) experiences in hospital.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There's been something in our news about somone hatching a plan to tow an iceberg to Cape Town to relieve the water problem!



Seriously?  That’s one mammoth of a task


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> When I'm washing dishes, I rinse them then stack them on the drain board next to the sink, on a terry towel to drain before I dry them and put them away. This is Sterling after I've dried the dishes and put them away:
> 
> View attachment 237438
> 
> 
> She also loves for me to take my wet paper towel that I've just dried my hands on and give her a good once or twice over, especially around her face. I guess she thinks I'm her mama, giving her a bath.
> 
> I've had cats most of my life and Sterling is the first cat I've ever allowed on the table or on the kitchen counters. She just gives off the vibes that she can go wherever she wants, and it's her right. There's also a counter just opposite the sink, next to the stove, where I do most of my food prep, and I have been able to train her that that counter is NOT for cats. She never gets up there, thank goodness.
> 
> Good to hear you're getting better, Linda. Having pain of any kind is no fun.


Lol. I was going to say that she obviously prefers a wet dish towel to having to use her own tongue.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Seriously?  That’s one mammoth of a task


https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/01/africa/iceberg-cape-town-drought-wxc/index.html

I don't know if they find mammoths in southern hemisphere ancient ice like they do in the north though


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No. It would have been Adam, though, if only wifey let him.  @Tidgy’s Dad


Whahaha.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No. I don't think they'd invented it 14 years ago. I do worry about my back and I do worry that I will be incapacitated by it permanently... I said on here that I am desperate nevrr to have to undergo further surgery... but I thought it was normal and the impact of that worry is making matters worse.
> 
> To me PTSD was something suffered by people in warzones, not something that ordinary folk can have after (admittedly very rough) experiences in hospital.



I really hope all this helps and at the very least lessens the pains you occasionally have. It’s good you’re aware now of this other side of the problem. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/01/africa/iceberg-cape-town-drought-wxc/index.html
> 
> I don't know if they find mammoths in southern hemisphere ancient ice like they do in the north though



Very interesting actually. 
I guess no mammoths but maybe an occasional dinosaur?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are the rains falling, Carol? How’s the water situation now?


Still level 6 restrictions. There was a little bit of rain but not alot. I think it would need to rain everyday for quite a while before they lift the restrictions. On the other hand they have stopped broadcasting doomsday for a while now. Day zero was moved to next year but we are still not out of the woods. But the broadcasting was hurting the tourism trade which is why I think they stopped broadcasting the message all the time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There's been something in our news about somone hatching a plan to tow an iceberg to Cape Town to relieve the water problem!


Now that would be interesting to see. I work next to a canal and when it rains the canal gets full. The sad thing is the water is running out to sea which does not help at all.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Now that would be interesting to see. I work next to a canal and when it rains the canal gets full. The sad thing is the water is running out to sea which does not help at all.


The water has to run out to sea though. Without that happening the whole ecosystem gets even more upset. I suspect massive and swift investment in desalination plants is the only long term solution


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No. I don't think they'd invented it 14 years ago. I do worry about my back and I do worry that I will be incapacitated by it permanently... I said on here that I am desperate nevrr to have to undergo further surgery... but I thought it was normal and the impact of that worry is making matters worse.
> 
> To me PTSD was something suffered by people in warzones, not something that ordinary folk can have after (admittedly very rough) experiences in hospital.


It is one of the reasons why i just accept the pain and manage it with pain killers. Because if the first op didn't work why would a second and third help. Besides I don't have 6 weeks leave available to do it again. It was very painful after the first op and very frustrating. I can at least carry on a normal life this way even though it is at a slower pace. I do sometimes worry that I might be becoming addicted to the pain killers but that is something I will have to deal with if I ever get to the point where I don't need them anymore. But quite honestly I don't think that will ever actually ever happen.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Seriously?  That’s one mammoth of a task


I saw that this time. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/01/africa/iceberg-cape-town-drought-wxc/index.html
> 
> I don't know if they find mammoths in southern hemisphere ancient ice like they do in the north though


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The water has to run out to sea though. Without that happening the whole ecosystem gets even more upset. I suspect massive and swift investment in desalination plants is the only long term solution


They have to come up with something. Personally I cannot take this on a long term basis anymore. It does not do my back any good. Doing laundry is a nightmare. My cushions for my couch have been regulated to staying outside so that the rain and sun can take the pee smell out because i cannot give them a decent wash. I really miss being able to have a warm bath just to soak my aches and pains away. The cost of living in Cape Town is becoming very high. What with the government raising the VAT from 14% to 15% - Capetonians have the added costs of water on top of the normal day to day expenses that the rest of the country has to pay. Salaries in Cape Town are lower than other parts of the country, the cost of houses whether you own or rent is higher etc. Electricity is higher. I really don't know how the poor survive.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is one of the reasons why i just accept the pain and manage it with pain killers. Because if the first op didn't work why would a second and third help. Besides I don't have 6 weeks leave available to do it again. It was very painful after the first op and very frustrating. I can at least carry on a normal life this way even though it is at a slower pace. I do sometimes worry that I might be becoming addicted to the pain killers but that is something I will have to deal with if I ever get to the point where I don't need them anymore. But quite honestly I don't think that will ever actually ever happen.



I couldn’t actually walk before my first op or after it which is why an immediate second op was necessary. That’s the situation I worry about... dreadful pain and being unable to move. 

Most of the last 14 years has been pretty trouble free to be honest. It’s reminding my brain that that has been the case that’s necessary [emoji849]

I know the painkiller thing too. I definitely was hooked in hospital. The stuff I was being given would have tranquillised an elephant. As I recovered from the second op I became aware that I was taking the painkiller because I needed it, but there wasn’t actually any pain that needed it. I came off them there and then... it wasn’t pleasant. 

I have been over-cautious with taking them since undoubtedly to my detriment. 

These decisions are never easy. And it seems many of us (Dan, Laura, You, Me in the CDR to start with) are having to cope.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> They have to come up with something. Personally I cannot take this on a long term basis anymore. It does not do my back any good. Doing laundry is a nightmare. My cushions for my couch have been regulated to staying outside so that the rain and sun can take the pee smell out because i cannot give them a decent wash. I really miss being able to have a warm bath just to soak my aches and pains away. The cost of living in Cape Town is becoming very high. What with the government raising the VAT from 14% to 15% - Capetonians have the added costs of water on top of the normal day to day expenses that the rest of the country has to pay. Salaries in Cape Town are lower than other parts of the country, the cost of houses whether you own or rent is higher etc. Electricity is higher. I really don't know how the poor survive.



Do you see yourselves moving away?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I couldn’t actually walk before my first op or after it which is why an immediate second op was necessary. That’s the situation I worry about... dreadful pain and being unable to move.
> 
> Most of the last 14 years has been pretty trouble free to be honest. It’s reminding my brain that that has been the case that’s necessary [emoji849]
> 
> I know the painkiller thing too. I definitely was hooked in hospital. The stuff I was being given would have tranquillised an elephant. As I recovered from the second op I became aware that I was taking the painkiller because I needed it, but there wasn’t actually any pain that needed it. I came off them there and then... it wasn’t pleasant.
> 
> I have been over-cautious with taking them since undoubtedly to my detriment.
> 
> These decisions are never easy. And it seems many of us (Dan, Laura, You, Me in the CDR to start with) are having to cope.


Yesterday I was so busy i forgot to take them and I hadn't taken the lunch time dose the day before either. So last night I was very sore. I couldn't take it late as mine tend to wake me up. Anyway I do know that i need them as i definitly feel it when i don't take them. But I believe an addiction can also make your body give false symptoms. Oh well for now they seem to do the trick. I am hoping the osteopath will get me to a point where I dont need to take them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Do you see yourselves moving away?


Unfortunately at this point no. Stephen my husband has said he won't move. I have wanted to for a long time to try and move to the UK on an ancestory visa. As I think my boys will have better opportunities then they will have here. My father lives in the UK and my eldest sister moved there on an ancestory visa. But he doesn't want to. So Cape Town is where we will stay. That doesn't mean that it won't happen though as you can never predict the future.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I couldn’t actually walk before my first op or after it which is why an immediate second op was necessary. That’s the situation I worry about... dreadful pain and being unable to move.
> 
> Most of the last 14 years has been pretty trouble free to be honest. It’s reminding my brain that that has been the case that’s necessary [emoji849]
> 
> I know the painkiller thing too. I definitely was hooked in hospital. The stuff I was being given would have tranquillised an elephant. As I recovered from the second op I became aware that I was taking the painkiller because I needed it, but there wasn’t actually any pain that needed it. I came off them there and then... it wasn’t pleasant.
> 
> I have been over-cautious with taking them since undoubtedly to my detriment.
> 
> These decisions are never easy. And it seems many of us (Dan, Laura, You, Me in the CDR to start with) are having to cope.


Thank goodness I wasn't as bad as that. There have been occassions where I sometimes felt that it would be easier and less painful to be paralysed because then I would at least not feel the pain. Then I become sane again and re think that thought. I know it is terrible to think like that because that would come with it's own set of problems. But sometimes the battle everyday drives a person insane.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness I wasn't as bad as that. There have been occassions where I sometimes felt that it would be easier and less painful to be paralysed because then I would at least not feel the pain. Then I become sane again and re think that thought. I know it is terrible to think like that because that would come with it's own set of problems. But sometimes the battle everyday drives a person insane.



And I completely understand. At least electronic hugs don’t hurt


----------



## CarolM

@Bee62 and or @YvonneG please can you post a nice pic. I think it is time we changed the pic that appears on our CDR chat thread front.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is bed time for me. Good night all and sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And I completely understand. At least electronic hugs don’t hurt


Lol. Those are always welcome. Electronic hugs back to you as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Makes me so happy to hear that!


Here's one.
I love these things!


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I’m back. I had an emotional time with the therapist. My reactions are “classic PTSD”... apparently he gets quite a few patients who have been involved in bad car accidents and the like.
> 
> Anyway there’s been a lot of tears and now I feel completely wiped out. I am back there next week.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DE42

@CarolM I'm sorry your going through so much pain :hug:


----------



## DE42

Turtles and tortoises has some really cute baby ornate box turtles for sale. But I have read several bad reviews from there so I'm not going to get one. Also I'm not 100% on the legality of owning then here. They are also native to this area. But anyways, I hope you all are doing well today.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> @Bee62 and or @YvonneG please can you post a nice pic. I think it is time we changed the pic that appears on our CDR chat thread front.


Are you talking about the picture of Adam? That's his avatar. No one can change that but him.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Are you talking about the picture of Adam? That's his avatar. No one can change that but him.


What I see is a pic of a minion. But I use another app.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> What I see is a pic of a minion. But I use another app.


Really? Even when I access the Forum on my Kindle I only see Adam's picture.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Really? Even when I access the Forum on my Kindle I only see Adam's picture.


I also see a minion..


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Really? Even when I access the Forum on my Kindle I only see Adam's picture.


This is what a see.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They have to come up with something. Personally I cannot take this on a long term basis anymore. It does not do my back any good. Doing laundry is a nightmare. My cushions for my couch have been regulated to staying outside so that the rain and sun can take the pee smell out because i cannot give them a decent wash. I really miss being able to have a warm bath just to soak my aches and pains away. The cost of living in Cape Town is becoming very high. What with the government raising the VAT from 14% to 15% - Capetonians have the added costs of water on top of the normal day to day expenses that the rest of the country has to pay. Salaries in Cape Town are lower than other parts of the country, the cost of houses whether you own or rent is higher etc. Electricity is higher. I really don't know how the poor survive.



That sounds so frustrating. A big hug, Carol![emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Unfortunately at this point no. Stephen my husband has said he won't move. I have wanted to for a long time to try and move to the UK on an ancestory visa. As I think my boys will have better opportunities then they will have here. My father lives in the UK and my eldest sister moved there on an ancestory visa. But he doesn't want to. So Cape Town is where we will stay. That doesn't mean that it won't happen though as you can never predict the future.



That’s a very tough decision.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's one.
> I love these things!



Ah! There was the Ottoman coat of arms too. Totally forgot about that one.  
Can’t wait for the next round of TORTOISE!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Are you talking about the picture of Adam? That's his avatar. No one can change that but him.



I think someone answered this. If not, it’s one of the recent images posted on this thread, which we see as a highlight in the app.


----------



## Kristoff

When Yvonne or Bee post a new picture this highlighted image changes. 
It is possible also to disable highlighted images in the app entirely in the settings, as Linda once explained — then you’ll see only text — but I’ve kept them on because those images are too funny sometimes. 
Remember?


----------



## Kristoff

And, of course, there was this one:


(Carol would remember)


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Let me stop talking to myself and get some breakfast.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 237478
> 
> When Yvonne or Bee post a new picture this highlighted image changes.
> It is possible also to disable highlighted images in the app entirely in the settings, as Linda once explained — then you’ll see only text — but I’ve kept them on because those images are too funny sometimes.
> Remember?
> View attachment 237479



I don’t have pictures at all in the thread list. 

To turn it off go to Settings and turn off “Image Preview”


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. A warmer, drier day is forecast. 

It is yoga day but, needless to say, I am not able to take part. We always go for a coffee and chat afterwards though, so I am joining my friends for that. Last week I couldn’t have sat down for long enough due to the pain so I am definitely improved.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A warmer, drier day is forecast.
> 
> It is yoga day but, needless to say, I am not able to take part. We always go for a coffee and chat afterwards though, so I am joining my friends for that. Last week I couldn’t have sat down for long enough due to the pain so I am definitely improved.



Enjoy your coffee and chat, Linda! Glad you’re now well enough to join. 
( My yoga people seem to drink only tea.  )


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's one.
> I love these things!


That is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> @CarolM I'm sorry your going through so much pain :hug:


Thank you Dan. But it is pretty much par for the course now. Sad to say but it is my reality, the same I suspect as it is for you and Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Are you talking about the picture of Adam? That's his avatar. No one can change that but him.


Nope. I am talking about this one.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> What I see is a pic of a minion. But I use another app.


Yip that is the one. I think if you use the app on the phone that is what you see. It seems that pictures posted by either Adam, Yvonne or Sabine seem to go up randomly. And the minions one has been there for a while now. Just thought it was time for a change. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is what a see.
> View attachment 237471


Thats the one.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That sounds so frustrating. A big hug, Carol![emoji173]️


Thank you. It's okay just another reality just wish it could end soon.


----------



## DE42

I think it goes by how many likes the pic has and how new it is.


CarolM said:


> Yip that is the one. I think if you use the app on the phone that is what you see. It seems that pictures posted by either Adam, Yvonne or Sabine seem to go up randomly. And the minions one has been there for a while now. Just thought it was time for a change. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s a very tough decision.


If you love someone then there is no decision. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 237478
> 
> When Yvonne or Bee post a new picture this highlighted image changes.
> It is possible also to disable highlighted images in the app entirely in the settings, as Linda once explained — then you’ll see only text — but I’ve kept them on because those images are too funny sometimes.
> Remember?
> View attachment 237479


Do you remember the lady on the toilet with the bright red shoes?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And, of course, there was this one:
> View attachment 237480
> 
> (Carol would remember)


Yip I do. That was a funny one. Especially with the comment. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Let me stop talking to myself and get some breakfast.


Good Mornooning Lena. Hope breakfast is nice. Mine was a banana muffin on the go. Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don’t have pictures at all in the thread list.
> 
> To turn it off go to Settings and turn off “Image Preview”
> View attachment 237481


I like seeing the pics. As Lena said sometimes they are hilarious!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A warmer, drier day is forecast.
> 
> It is yoga day but, needless to say, I am not able to take part. We always go for a coffee and chat afterwards though, so I am joining my friends for that. Last week I couldn’t have sat down for long enough due to the pain so I am definitely improved.


That is such good news. A coffee with friends is good for the stress levels. Good Morning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Enjoy your coffee and chat, Linda! Glad you’re now well enough to join.
> ( My yoga people seem to drink only tea.  )


Shock them and have a coffee.[emoji23] besides it is sometimes good to be different.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I think it goes by how many likes the pic has and how new it is.


Hm lets test that theory. Everybody like either the pillow pic or the turtle ine and lets see what happens.


----------



## CarolM

Ok. Got go now. Will NOT chat later again.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you remember the lady on the toilet with the bright red shoes?
> View attachment 237483



Oh yes, but I was trying to forget. Yet another horrible picture in the CDR!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hm lets test that theory. Everybody like either the pillow pic or the turtle ine and lets see what happens.



I don’t think it’s that. The member has to be a long-standing regular. I’m surprised Linda’s pictures don’t show.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Yip that is the one. I think if you use the app on the phone that is what you see. It seems that pictures posted by either Adam, Yvonne or Sabine seem to go up randomly. And the minions one has been there for a while now. Just thought it was time for a change.


Well, since Adam or Sabine are absent, I guess it's up to me!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A red fox sat in the middle of the lawn at 7pm this evening.
> 
> View attachment 237335
> 
> 
> The rain has finally stopped. There is a lot of localised flooding which has affected roads and trains. The white bits on the lawn are fallen blossom not snow. We had a high of 6C (“feels like” 2C) today. It’s due to be over 20C next weekend!


Upps ! A fox in your garden ? Weird !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE this picture, Lena!


Me too !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Never too old for that


Maybe... But you need no man for THAT ... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I agree.


Wait until you are at my age... LOL !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> When I'm washing dishes, I rinse them then stack them on the drain board next to the sink, on a terry towel to drain before I dry them and put them away. This is Sterling after I've dried the dishes and put them away:
> 
> View attachment 237438
> 
> 
> She also loves for me to take my wet paper towel that I've just dried my hands on and give her a good once or twice over, especially around her face. I guess she thinks I'm her mama, giving her a bath.
> 
> I've had cats most of my life and Sterling is the first cat I've ever allowed on the table or on the kitchen counters. She just gives off the vibes that she can go wherever she wants, and it's her right. There's also a counter just opposite the sink, next to the stove, where I do most of my food prep, and I have been able to train her that that counter is NOT for cats. She never gets up there, thank goodness.
> 
> Good to hear you're getting better, Linda. Having pain of any kind is no fun.


Sterling is beautiful. You gave her the right name. Her fur looks like sterling silver and the cute white paws look like little socks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Sterling is beautiful. You gave her the right name. Her fur looks like sterling silver and the cute white paws look like little socks.


Thank you. I totally agree with you. When she showed up, she was just another stray, but as I got to know her, she wormed her way into my heart, and now she's pretty much at the top of the list.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They have to come up with something. Personally I cannot take this on a long term basis anymore. It does not do my back any good. Doing laundry is a nightmare. My cushions for my couch have been regulated to staying outside so that the rain and sun can take the pee smell out because i cannot give them a decent wash. I really miss being able to have a warm bath just to soak my aches and pains away. The cost of living in Cape Town is becoming very high. What with the government raising the VAT from 14% to 15% - Capetonians have the added costs of water on top of the normal day to day expenses that the rest of the country has to pay. Salaries in Cape Town are lower than other parts of the country, the cost of houses whether you own or rent is higher etc. Electricity is higher. I really don't know how the poor survive.


It is hard for me, - no it is impossible for me to imagine how you live with these water restrictions. Laundry would be a nightmare for me too under these circumstances.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I totally agree with you. When she showed up, she was just another stray, but as I got to know her, she wormed her way into my heart, and now she's pretty much at the top of the list.


She knew the way to get into your heart. Cats know how to do that.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> @Bee62 and or @YvonneG please can you post a nice pic. I think it is time we changed the pic that appears on our CDR chat thread front.



Is that nice enough ? I like it. It is SPRING !!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you. It's okay just another reality just wish it could end soon.


Move to Germany and you will have no water restriction forever ! And then we invite Lena, Adam, Dan, BamBam, Linda, Yvonne and all our other roomates to move too. I would love to have you all here ! We will build a big community where everybody takes care of his or her neighbor and the animals.
This is a wonderful dream !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Do you remember the lady on the toilet with the bright red shoes?
> View attachment 237483


Hahahahah ! I uploaded THIS picture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh yes, but I was trying to forget. Yet another horrible picture in the CDR!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! The pic was beautiful ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Finally caught up with all post. Uff.... that was a hard work.
I have another nice picture for you my friends, fitting to TFO. I hope it appears on all apps. Here it is:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow..... i put the iPad down for a day or so and I’m 5 pages behind or more.... so, I’m sure Bee has said, but that pix of tort crossing sure doesnt look like Lower Saxony!

Wxr update....supposed to be 20 degrees ABOVE normal again today o/a 93!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I like seeing the pics. As Lena said sometimes they are hilarious!!


I can seethem in the thread if I go into it. That setting just kills the images off in the Timeline. I don't need images in the Timeline


----------



## JoesMum

A postcard from my town of Tonbridge today. This is the Parish Church of St Peter and St Paul, the oldest church in the town, with a fine ancient half-timbered house in front of it


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> I wish I could help you. But I don't have any experience with medication and torts.


Its ok
I somehow gave him
Somehow means by pediatric syringe
But he doesnt eat after it
And i cant feel up the powder fully


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, since Adam or Sabine are absent, I guess it's up to me!
> 
> View attachment 237495
> View attachment 237496
> View attachment 237497



Nope, it didn’t to the trick. But always lovely to see Misty squinting against the flash.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Is that nice enough ? I like it. It is SPRING !!!!



Couldn’t see this one, so no, it’s not nice at all!


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Dipa.
> Thank you for your love. It is great to get love. It brightens up the day.
> Lot`s of love back to you.


Thnxs[emoji76]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Move to Germany and you will have no water restriction forever ! And then we invite Lena, Adam, Dan, BamBam, Linda, Yvonne and all our other roomates to move too. I would love to have you all here ! We will build a big community where everybody takes care of his or her neighbor and the animals.
> This is a wonderful dream !



And we all live in a cold dark cellar under your house?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Finally caught up with all post. Uff.... that was a hard work.
> I have another nice picture for you my friends, fitting to TFO. I hope it appears on all apps. Here it is:



Still doesn’t show for me. :/


----------



## Dipa

Hey hope your remaining day becomes fruitfull...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A postcard from my town of Tonbridge today. This is the Parish Church of St Peter and St Paul, the oldest church in the town, with a fine ancient half-timbered house in front of it
> View attachment 237504



Looks lovely! 
Here’s my church of the day:


Skt. Laurentii Roman Catholic church in Roskilde. (I was looking for a geocache in the vicinity.)


----------



## Kristoff

And who posted this? I couldn’t see Sabine’s pictures but here’s something new in my timeline:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh yes, but I was trying to forget. Yet another horrible picture in the CDR!


Whahaha. That was rather a terrible one.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, since Adam or Sabine are absent, I guess it's up to me!
> 
> View attachment 237495
> View attachment 237496
> View attachment 237497


Love those photo's. Now we wait and it should hopefully pic a new picture. I hope it chooses Misty. Have I told you yet that I think she is a beautiful dog.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe... But you need no man for THAT ... LOL !


Eish!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is hard for me, - no it is impossible for me to imagine how you live with these water restrictions. Laundry would be a nightmare for me too under these circumstances.


[emoji10]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Is that nice enough ? I like it. It is SPRING !!!!


I can't see it [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Move to Germany and you will have no water restriction forever ! And then we invite Lena, Adam, Dan, BamBam, Linda, Yvonne and all our other roomates to move too. I would love to have you all here ! We will build a big community where everybody takes care of his or her neighbor and the animals.
> This is a wonderful dream !


Good dream . Will we call it the CDC - the cold dark community?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hahahahah ! I uploaded THIS picture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yip you did. And we were stuck with it for a while. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Finally caught up with all post. Uff.... that was a hard work.
> I have another nice picture for you my friends, fitting to TFO. I hope it appears on all apps. Here it is:


Oooh I like this one. Now I can't decide I want to see this one or Misty.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Love those photo's. Now we wait and it should hopefully pic a new picture. I hope it chooses Misty. Have I told you yet that I think she is a beautiful dog.


Thank you. I really, really love her. She's my faithful companion. She's overlarge for her breed, so probably isn't going to have a real long life. Hopefully she'll last as long as me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow..... i put the iPad down for a day or so and I’m 5 pages behind or more.... so, I’m sure Bee has said, but that pix of tort crossing sure doesnt look like Lower Saxony!
> 
> Wxr update....supposed to be 20 degrees ABOVE normal again today o/a 93!


Your torts must be happy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A postcard from my town of Tonbridge today. This is the Parish Church of St Peter and St Paul, the oldest church in the town, with a fine ancient half-timbered house in front of it
> View attachment 237504


You guys have some really interesting and nice old buildings.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t see this one, so no, it’s not nice at all! [emoji14]


I couldn't see it either.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And we all live in a cold dark cellar under your house?


Ha ha ha. Will there be enough space?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Still doesn’t show for me. :/


This one I see.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looks lovely!
> Here’s my church of the day:
> View attachment 237507
> 
> Skt. Laurentii Roman Catholic church in Roskilde. (I was looking for a geocache in the vicinity.)


I love the ivy on it. Also a beautiful building.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And who posted this? I couldn’t see Sabine’s pictures but here’s something new in my timeline:
> View attachment 237508


That was Dipa. And I think I talk too much because all you see is my name underneath.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I really, really love her. She's my faithful companion. She's overlarge for her breed, so probably isn't going to have a real long life. Hopefully she'll last as long as me.


And hopefully that will be a long time.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love, Love, LOVE!!! old buildings. My favorite is that beautiful, colorful building in Russia. This is the oldest church in our area - 1902 - not very old compared to those in the UK:


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I love the ivy on it. Also a beautiful building.


Whahaha. Just looked at it properly and noticed the green is a hedge. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> That was Dipa. And I think I talk too much because all you see is my name underneath.


So there goes the theory of the pics being from long standing members. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love, Love, LOVE!!! old buildings. My favorite is that beautiful, colorful building in Russia. This is the oldest church in our area - 1902 - not very old compared to those in the UK:
> 
> View attachment 237511


That is a lovely one too.


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> So there goes the theory of the pics being from long standing members. [emoji33]


You are sweet so i dont mind some sugar..
Haha terrible
But you are nive person


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> You are sweet so i dont mind some sugar..
> Haha terrible
> But you are nive person


[emoji9]


----------



## Dipa

I want it


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You guys have some really interesting and nice old buildings.



To be fair, the Europeans started building some of these long before we went exploring and settled the “new world” communities overseas where rest of you guys live.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> I want it
> View attachment 237522


That would definitly sort out the high divorce rates. Lol But what if your soul mate is on the other side of the world and you never get to meet them?


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> That would definitly sort out the high divorce rates. Lol But what if your soul mate is on the other side of the world and you never get to meet them?


Soulmate find eachother in anyways
As per my romcom thirsty soul, they will definitely find eachother by fate or their maturity age

That sounds great

About divorce i dont like but sometimes they are necessary


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Soulmate find eachother in anyways
> As per my romcom thirsty soul, they will definitely find eachother by fate or their maturity age
> 
> That sounds great
> 
> About divorce i dont like but sometimes they are necessary


True. But I believe if you have found your soulmate it wouldn't be necessary. Well at least that is what I hope. [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> To be fair, the Europeans started building some of these long before we went exploring and settled the “new world” communities overseas where rest of you guys live.


There are a few buildings that are old but not very few. The Castle of Good Hope being one of them:

The Castle of Good Hope is a bastion fort built in the 17th century in Cape Town, South Africa. Originally located on the coastline of Table Bay, following land reclamation the fort is now located inland


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good dream . Will we call it the CDC - the cold dark community?



Cellar


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hahahahah ! I uploaded THIS picture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





CarolM said:


> Yip you did. And we were stuck with it for a while. [emoji23][emoji23]



Shh, Bee! Don’t tell anyone.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That was Dipa. And I think I talk too much because all you see is my name underneath.



I figured it out - it was Bee, but a couple hundred posts back.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That was Dipa. And I think I talk too much because all you see is my name underneath.



Oh, and I follow your threads, so it’s not an accurate estimate of how much you talk. And talk...   [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I love, Love, LOVE!!! old buildings. My favorite is that beautiful, colorful building in Russia. This is the oldest church in our area - 1902 - not very old compared to those in the UK:
> 
> View attachment 237511



Still very nice. Quite a big church.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And hopefully that will be a long time.



Amen to that.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Just looked at it properly and noticed the green is a hedge. [emoji23][emoji23]



There’s plenty of ivy around. And I wouldn’t notice the difference anyway  [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Cellar


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Shh, Bee! Don’t tell anyone.


You always make me laugh.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Dipa.
> Thank you for your love. It is great to get love. It brightens up the day.
> Lot`s of love back to you.



This is Bee’s post. My theory still stands. And still doesn’t explain why it doesn’t show Linda’s pictures. Maybe they should be uploaded regularly on a computer, not in some mobile version of the forum?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I figured it out - it was Bee, but a couple hundred posts back.


Oh yea she did. Dipa just commented on it recently.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, and I follow your threads, so it’s not an accurate estimate of how much you talk. And talk...   [emoji173]️


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bed time for me. Good night, roommates!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> This is Bee’s post. My theory still stands. And still doesn’t explain why it doesn’t show Linda’s pictures. Maybe they should be uploaded regularly on a computer, not in some mobile version of the forum?


Maybe.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bed time for me. Good night, roommates!


Lol me too. Good night all from my side too. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bambam1989

I was working in the greenhouse today and had a supervisor. This little fella was watching me Very closely, probably hoping I would flush out a bug from one of the pots as I watered.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I was working in the greenhouse today and had a supervisor. This little fella was watching me Very closely, probably hoping I would flush out a bug from one of the pots as I watered.
> View attachment 237541


Cute


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow..... i put the iPad down for a day or so and I’m 5 pages behind or more.... so, I’m sure Bee has said, but that pix of tort crossing sure doesnt look like Lower Saxony!
> 
> Wxr update....supposed to be 20 degrees ABOVE normal again today o/a 93!


Hi Mark, unfortunately we have no tortoises in Lower Saxony or Germany that could cross the street.
Only one species of turtles live in Germany:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_pond_turtle


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t see this one, so no, it’s not nice at all!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And we all live in a cold dark cellar under your house?


That might be a good idea ! I could offer you a cold dark barn too.
What do you think ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Still doesn’t show for me. :/


Have I lost my ability to be the "master of pics" ???? I hope not.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That was rather a terrible one.


I believe it was uploaded from me too.......
SOOORRRRYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good dream . Will we call it the CDC - the cold dark community?


YEAH !!!! That`ll be wonderful. CDC sounds awesome !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I was working in the greenhouse today and had a supervisor. This little fella was watching me Very closely, probably hoping I would flush out a bug from one of the pots as I watered.
> View attachment 237541


He or she is cute ! I love frogs and I love the noise they can make. It would be a lullaby song for me having them in front of my bedroom making noise. Really !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I really, really love her. She's my faithful companion. She's overlarge for her breed, so probably isn't going to have a real long life. Hopefully she'll last as long as me.


Hopefully you will overlive her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I was working in the greenhouse today and had a supervisor. This little fella was watching me Very closely, probably hoping I would flush out a bug from one of the pots as I watered.
> View attachment 237541



Very cute little green frog there. During early morning grass cutting we roused up a few very small, cute toads.

Nice pix!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That would definitly sort out the high divorce rates. Lol But what if your soul mate is on the other side of the world and you never get to meet them?


There will be a computer which has all tatoos of all people in the world stored. You only have to search for the tatoo that is identical to yours.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You always make me laugh.


Me too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh yea she did. Dipa just commented on it recently.


When you see an ugly pic blame it on me ! *It was me* ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Caught up with all posts for the second time.
You are really busy here.
Now it is time to go to bed for me counting sheep. I have to count to four. Tomorrow new pics of the lambs. They are growing like weeds !
I love you all my friends here !
Good night, Gute Nacht. Sleep well. Schlaft gut !


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I was working in the greenhouse today and had a supervisor. This little fella was watching me Very closely, probably hoping I would flush out a bug from one of the pots as I watered.
> View attachment 237541



He’s so cute! Maybe he was hoping for a kiss?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Mark, unfortunately we have no tortoises in Lower Saxony or Germany that could cross the street.
> Only one species of turtles live in Germany:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_pond_turtle



Good camouflage! I see Denmark on the map. Should go check out some ponds.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That might be a good idea ! I could offer you a cold dark barn too.
> What do you think ?



Hmm. Insulation problem. Might it turn into a hot dark barn in summer?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Yoga day today but I skipped because I stayed to watch daughter’s class performance at the assembly. 
They had to talk about nutrition, and her teammate who was supposed to present their “grains” group suddenly lost her voice. So my daughter takes the mic and says we all shouldn’t eat so many “bums” because they have too much sugar in them!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hmm. Insulation problem. Might it turn into a hot dark barn in summer?


No, in the barn there are ambient temps in summer but it is very coooold in winter.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Yoga day today but I skipped because I stayed to watch daughter’s class performance at the assembly.
> They had to talk about nutrition, and her teammate who was supposed to present their “grains” group suddenly lost her voice. So my daughter takes the mic and says we all shouldn’t eat so many “bums” because they have too much sugar in them!


Don`t tell her that sweet wine contains much sugar too.....


----------



## Bee62

Hello my beloved roomies. Weekend is near and sunshine is all around. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I was working in the greenhouse today and had a supervisor. This little fella was watching me Very closely, probably hoping I would flush out a bug from one of the pots as I watered.
> View attachment 237541


Oh he is beautiful!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That might be a good idea ! I could offer you a cold dark barn too.
> What do you think ?


I would like some basking Bulbs or Jellyfish and lots of plants to hide away whenever I feel the need to please.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> There will be a computer which has all tatoos of all people in the world stored. You only have to search for the tatoo that is identical to yours.


Sounds like a plan.!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When you see an ugly pic blame it on me ! *It was me* ! LOL !


This one wasn't an ugly pic. It was neon bright and flashing!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Caught up with all posts for the second time.
> You are really busy here.
> Now it is time to go to bed for me counting sheep. I have to count to four. Tomorrow new pics of the lambs. They are growing like weeds !
> I love you all my friends here !
> Good night, Gute Nacht. Sleep well. Schlaft gut !


Good Night Sabine and sleep tight. Although you should have woken up by now.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> He’s so cute! Maybe he was hoping for a kiss?


But Bambam has her prince already. What will she do with two of them?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Yoga day today but I skipped because I stayed to watch daughter’s class performance at the assembly.
> They had to talk about nutrition, and her teammate who was supposed to present their “grains” group suddenly lost her voice. So my daughter takes the mic and says we all shouldn’t eat so many “bums” because they have too much sugar in them!


Your daughter certainly has a way with words. Lol she is so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello my beloved roomies. Weekend is near and sunshine is all around. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


Love this picture.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> But Bambam has her prince already. What will she do with two of them?


Go insane?
There is no way I could handle 2 prince charmings! Besides hubby is now a king and I'm his queen[emoji6]. Found my soulmate.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Slight delay to proceedings for today as my Android tablet decided to sulk and needed to be completely reset. It was very annoying. Anyway, I have remembered all the passwords that matter for now and I am back in the CDR


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! I'm off to run errrands.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, in the barn there are ambient temps in summer but it is very coooold in winter.



Hmm. Sounds nice.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Don`t tell her that sweet wine contains much sugar too.....



Surprisingly, a 6-year-old from the “fruit” group did mention it. A Catholic school!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh he is beautiful!!!



Kiss kiss?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> But Bambam has her prince already. What will she do with two of them?



One is for the repairs?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Yoga day today but I skipped because I stayed to watch daughter’s class performance at the assembly.
> They had to talk about nutrition, and her teammate who was supposed to present their “grains” group suddenly lost her voice. So my daughter takes the mic and says we all shouldn’t eat so many “bums” because they have too much sugar in them!



Priceless!!!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! I'm off to run errrands.



Hi! Bye! [emoji112][emoji2][emoji1322]‍[emoji1322]‍[emoji1322]‍[emoji1322]‍


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi! Bye! [emoji112][emoji2][emoji1322]‍[emoji1322]‍[emoji1322]‍[emoji1322]‍



Bye... [emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Bye... [emoji173]️[emoji8]



Or was it to Yvonne?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Go insane?
> There is no way I could handle 2 prince charmings! Besides hubby is now a king and I'm his queen[emoji6]. Found my soulmate.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Slight delay to proceedings for today as my Android tablet decided to sulk and needed to be completely reset. It was very annoying. Anyway, I have remembered all the passwords that matter for now and I am back in the CDR


Sjoe. That would have been a disaster. How would we have gotten our updates on Mr and Mrs B?[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! I'm off to run errrands.


Hi Yvonne.

Hope the errands are not running you. Are you perhaps cleaning out the market place of all their greens?


----------



## Kristoff

A super-early good night from me. Off to Turkey tomorrow.  Good bye to the Viking Ships for now.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hmm. Sounds nice.


We will need basking bulbs during the summer and fans during the winter.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. That would have been a disaster. How would we have gotten our updates on Mr and Mrs B?[emoji6]


Mrs B is still sitting. However the Robins in our cotoneaster have clearly just hatched. The adults have been busy bringing in bugs today  I am so pleased the evil ginger cat has failed to penetrate the bush!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Surprisingly, a 6-year-old from the “fruit” group did mention it. A Catholic school!


Probably why she mentioned it. Catholics drink wine.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Kiss kiss?


Whahahaha. I already have three princes. AND they are more than enough. Wait I actually have 5 with possibly more depending on which gender my baby torts turn out to be. Oh boy....I am in trouble!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> One is for the repairs?


Good thinking. Like Cathy's 4 pans - just in case the other doesn't work.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bye... [emoji173]️[emoji8]


Hi...[emoji173][emoji11][emoji1221]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A super-early good night from me. Off to Turkey tomorrow.  Good bye to the Viking Ships for now.
> View attachment 237589


Aaawww. Have an awesome trip. Going to miss you and be safe.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mrs B is still sitting. However the Robins in our cotoneaster have clearly just hatched. The adults have been busy bringing in bugs today  I am so pleased the evil ginger cat has failed to penetrate the bush!


Yayyyy. So your evil plan worked!! Well done.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Hi Yvonne.
> 
> Hope the errands are not running you. Are you perhaps cleaning out the market place of all their greens?


Yup. I eventually had to buy a little apartment sized fridge, and then a few months later, I put the wine cooler's setting as low as it goes and use it for greens too. I had a tortoise die overnight and my partner said to put it in the fridge so I could take it for necropsy today, but there is no room in the fridge. He's in a styrofoam cooler with ice.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sounds like a plan.!!


It was @Dipa s plan !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Night Sabine and sleep tight. Although you should have woken up by now.


Thank you. I was awake and soon it will be time to go to bed again.
It seems to me that we are living in different "time zones" ...


----------



## DE42

Hey y'all.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hey y'all.


Hey you ! How things are on your side ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hey you ! How things are on your side ?


Living, working, getting better.


----------



## DE42

It's actually started to look and feel like winter is over. We will still have a few Frost and maybe a little snow but for the most part I think old man winter is going to take a nap.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Living, working, getting better.


Sounds good.


----------



## DE42

Mowed the yard today. I have a lot of work to get done around the house still.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It's actually started to look and feel like winter is over. We will still have a few Frost and maybe a little snow but for the most part I think old man winter is going to take a nap.


It is fine that spring has arrived. In Germany too. Lovely sunshine and warm weather brings out beautiful colors. All is growing and blooming.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Or was it to Yvonne?



Yep! Meant to be to Yvonne- but sorta worked for me too! Had a busy day![emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Mowed the yard today. I have a lot of work to get done around the house still.


Me too ! But my sheep help me to mowe the gras and weeds. I only have to cut the stingy nettles.


----------



## DE42

I got stuff to move, Gravel to spread, brush to burn, brush to move and burn, brush to cut move and burn lol. Rock to move, siding to clean, a porch to paint, to Coop to paint, remodel said good. Work on the foot bridge, weedeat, spray, sow grass, and probably more I can't think of lol.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I got stuff to move, Gravel to spread, brush to burn, brush to move and burn, brush to cut move and burn lol. Rock to move, siding to clean, a porch to paint, to Coop to paint, remodel said good. Work on the foot bridge, weedeat, spray, sow grass, and probably more I can't think of lol.


That sounds like a plan for the whole summer.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> That sounds like a plan for the whole summer.


It may not all get done lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It may not all get done lol


No problem. I know that too. In spring you see so much to do on the whole property and you make a to do list.
In autumn you must admit that you haven`t done all work that was on your list....


----------



## Bee62

It is time to say "good night" again.


----------



## DE42

Good night.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. I eventually had to buy a little apartment sized fridge, and then a few months later, I put the wine cooler's setting as low as it goes and use it for greens too. I had a tortoise die overnight and my partner said to put it in the fridge so I could take it for necropsy today, but there is no room in the fridge. He's in a styrofoam cooler with ice.



Oh no! Was it one of yours or a rescue?


----------



## Momof4

I had a fun/busy day too.
I went to my favorite garden store and I bought a hummingbird feeder to replace a rusty one I had, a tiny flower sharped bird bath that’s really only for drinking, and two plants for the redfoots. I planted them and planted some seeds with the Sulcata. It was 91 today and 58 With rain Tuesday & Wednesday. I almost died today! 

Then I ate way to much dinner/tea and I’m so full it feels yucky!


----------



## DE42

May the 4th be with you all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I know that i posted this before,,,, but we have baby geese hatching and checking out their nest....

http://www.cbf.org/about-the-bay/more-than-just-the-bay/chesapeake-wildlife/ospreys/osprey-cam.html


----------



## DE42

Morning all


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> It was @Dipa s plan !


Which one?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I know that i posted this before,,,, but we have baby geese hatching and checking out their nest....
> 
> http://www.cbf.org/about-the-bay/more-than-just-the-bay/chesapeake-wildlife/ospreys/osprey-cam.html



Barnacle Geese nest on cliffs, but not usually Canada Geese!

As a teenager we used to help round up Canada Geese for ringing as part of a moult-migration study. They can’t fly for about a month in summer due the moult, so we kayakers were used like sheepdogs to herd the birds off a lake and into a pen so they could be ringed


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> True. But I believe if you have found your soulmate it wouldn't be necessary. Well at least that is what I hope. [emoji16]


I found the one....


----------



## Dipa

Does it work??


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I had a fun/busy day too.
> I went to my favorite garden store and I bought a hummingbird feeder to replace a rusty one I had, a tiny flower sharped bird bath that’s really only for drinking, and two plants for the redfoots. I planted them and planted some seeds with the Sulcata. It was 91 today and 58 With rain Tuesday & Wednesday. I almost died today!
> 
> Then I ate way to much dinner/tea and I’m so full it feels yucky!


Hi Kathy, that sounds like a satisfying day when you are exausted but happy in the evening about the things you had done and tired after eating. I love those days. Giving me the feeling of being busy ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 237638
> 
> May the 4th be with you all.


* Live long and in peace !*





Rest in peace Leonard Nimoy alias Mr. Spock.


----------



## Dipa

Definitely


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Morning all


Morning Dan.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Your plan that everybody should have a tatoo and the one human that fits perfect to you should have the same tatoo as you. Comparing the tatoos you will be able to find the man or woman you will love for the rest of your life.
Btw: A good idea !


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Does it work??
> View attachment 237657


Hmm, maybe in India, but not in Germany with the cold winters here.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Morning Dan.


How are you today?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> How are you today?


FINE ! Slept long and well, sun is shining and it is warm outside. 
And you ?


----------



## JoesMum

The sun is shining beautifully in Kent too 

JoesDad and I went to the garden centre for a couple of bags of topsoil and came back with some plants too. They’re soaking right now; I shall be telling him where to plant them later 

We are planning a barbecue this evening. You have to take these opportunities when you can!


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Your plan that everybody should have a tatoo and the one human that fits perfect to you should have the same tatoo as you. Comparing the tatoos you will be able to find the man or woman you will love for the rest of your life.
> Btw: A good idea !


Perfect
But not possible


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, maybe in India, but not in Germany with the cold winters here.


Thnx
I just doubt it
Not perfectly aware of it


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> The sun is shining beautifully in Kent too
> 
> JoesDad and I went to the garden centre for a couple of bags of topsoil and came back with some plants too. They’re soaking right now; I shall be telling him where to plant them later
> 
> We are planning a barbecue this evening. You have to take these opportunities when you can!


Enjoy


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The sun is shining beautifully in Kent too
> 
> JoesDad and I went to the garden centre for a couple of bags of topsoil and came back with some plants too. They’re soaking right now; I shall be telling him where to plant them later
> 
> We are planning a barbecue this evening. You have to take these opportunities when you can!


Hi Linda. Planting plants is more joy than work. I wish you and your hubby a nice day and a delicious barbecue in the evening.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> FINE ! Slept long and well, sun is shining and it is warm outside.
> And you ?


I'm ok. Trying to tune a guitar.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Perfect
> But not possible


Only heaven knows where on the whole world the one lives that fits to you ....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm ok. Trying to tune a guitar.


Do you play guitar ? You never mentioned it before.


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Only heaven knows where on the whole world the one lives that fits to you ....


Mine is by my side...
He is perfect for me
I am just some stubborn ,sometimes emotionless, sometimes hard core emotional, crazy one
But he loves me


----------



## Dipa

DE42 said:


> I'm ok. Trying to tune a guitar.


I wanna try a piano [emoji446]


----------



## DE42

Not yet but by the end of summer break I hope that to be a yes lol. 
I just got this one to learn.


----------



## DE42

I tried that but never could get it lol.


Dipa said:


> I wanna try a piano [emoji446]


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Mine is by my side...
> He is perfect for me
> I am just some stubborn ,sometimes emotionless, sometimes hard core emotional, crazy one
> But he loves me


That is wonderful that you have found the right man for your life. We all can be stubborn, crazy, full of emotions or empty of them.
That`s what is making us human and unique.


----------



## Bee62

Have to leave you now, but hoping to see you later. I am out to enjoy the sunshine.
By !


----------



## Dipa

DE42 said:


> I tried that but never could get it lol.


I also dont know about the success
But let's just try so there is not any regret


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> That is wonderful that you have found the right man for your life. We all can be stubborn, crazy, full of emotions or empty of them.
> That`s what is making us human and unique.


Yeah
He endures me and my torture
Thats enough
In bonus he loves me a lot
We are completing 6 years soon


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. I eventually had to buy a little apartment sized fridge, and then a few months later, I put the wine cooler's setting as low as it goes and use it for greens too. I had a tortoise die overnight and my partner said to put it in the fridge so I could take it for necropsy today, but there is no room in the fridge. He's in a styrofoam cooler with ice.


Oh no. So sorry about your tortoise. Soooo what did you do with the wine from the wine cooler?[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It was @Dipa s plan !


So it was. It's a good plan.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. I was awake and soon it will be time to go to bed again.
> It seems to me that we are living in different "time zones" ...


Like two ships passing in the night.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey y'all.


Hi!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's actually started to look and feel like winter is over. We will still have a few Frost and maybe a little snow but for the most part I think old man winter is going to take a nap.


Yay.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Mowed the yard today. I have a lot of work to get done around the house still.


Good luck with that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I got stuff to move, Gravel to spread, brush to burn, brush to move and burn, brush to cut move and burn lol. Rock to move, siding to clean, a porch to paint, to Coop to paint, remodel said good. Work on the foot bridge, weedeat, spray, sow grass, and probably more I can't think of lol.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is time to say "good night" again.


Aawwww. I love this picture.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I had a fun/busy day too.
> I went to my favorite garden store and I bought a hummingbird feeder to replace a rusty one I had, a tiny flower sharped bird bath that’s really only for drinking, and two plants for the redfoots. I planted them and planted some seeds with the Sulcata. It was 91 today and 58 With rain Tuesday & Wednesday. I almost died today!
> 
> Then I ate way to much dinner/tea and I’m so full it feels yucky!


Sounds like it was a good day for you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 237638
> 
> May the 4th be with you all.


Thanks but I'm taking the 5th!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I know that i posted this before,,,, but we have baby geese hatching and checking out their nest....
> 
> http://www.cbf.org/about-the-bay/more-than-just-the-bay/chesapeake-wildlife/ospreys/osprey-cam.html


There are no babies in the nest at all. It's empty. [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The one about soulmates.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> I found the one....


I am glad you found your one. Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Does it work??
> View attachment 237657


I have no clue.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Definitely
> View attachment 237658


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The sun is shining beautifully in Kent too
> 
> JoesDad and I went to the garden centre for a couple of bags of topsoil and came back with some plants too. They’re soaking right now; I shall be telling him where to plant them later
> 
> We are planning a barbecue this evening. You have to take these opportunities when you can!


Sounds yummy. Your garden is going to look beautiful when you are done with it.


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> I am glad you found your one. Congratulations.


Thnx [emoji173]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I tried that but never could get it lol.


What!!! There's something you can't do?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have to leave you now, but hoping to see you later. I am out to enjoy the sunshine.
> By !


Bye. Enjoy your sunshine.


----------



## JoesMum

Barbecuing has commenced with the veggies



Our normal location would smoke Mrs B out of the nest, so we are crammed round the back of the conservatory which also avoids upsetting Mr & Mrs Robin feeding their chicks.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Barbecuing has commenced with the veggies
> View attachment 237673
> 
> 
> Our normal location would smoke Mrs B out of the nest, so we are crammed round the back of the conservatory which also avoids upsetting Mr & Mrs Robin feeding their chicks.


Mmmmm. Looks really yummy. We had beans and toast. I was lazy. So much so I got Jarrod to make it. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

We have adopted many dishes from overseas, but I don't think we have yet taken in beans and toast. Canned beans? Like Pork and Beans?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We have adopted many dishes from overseas, but I don't think we have yet taken in beans and toast. Canned beans? Like Pork and Beans?


Lol. Canned beans. It is just me and Jarrod and Jarrod loves loves canned beans. So beans and toast It was. When my younger sister was living in the UK, her boyfriend and her didnt have much money so they lived on beans. And I thought that beans was a cowboy thing. Which is American right?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We have adopted many dishes from overseas, but I don't think we have yet taken in beans and toast. Canned beans? Like Pork and Beans?


I have actually never had pork and beans though.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> We have adopted many dishes from overseas, but I don't think we have yet taken in beans and toast. Canned beans? Like Pork and Beans?



I imagine Heinz Baked Beans... Beans in a tomato sauce. Brilliant on toast! Yum!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I imagine Heinz Baked Beans... Beans in a tomato sauce. Brilliant on toast! Yum!


Yes. Beans in tomatoes sauce. I was just thinking it is probably an English dish. As I had it like this as a kid. And my Dad is English.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is very popular here, however, we don't serve it with toast.

I did an image search for beans and toast, and it looks like the same beans:




For some reason, that just doesn't look appetising to me. Next time I buy Pork 'n Beans, I'll have to serve it over toast and see if I like it. I DO like creamed tuna over toast. Have that at least twice a month.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now see? THIS looks a little more to my liking:


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> What!!! There's something you can't do?


There is much I can't do lol I just don't talk about it


----------



## DE42

Just got home from fishing. Caught a few fish. Nothing to brag about though.


----------



## DE42

My new guitar. $30 lol


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is very popular here, however, we don't serve it with toast.
> 
> I did an image search for beans and toast, and it looks like the same beans:
> 
> View attachment 237678
> 
> 
> For some reason, that just doesn't look appetising to me. Next time I buy Pork 'n Beans, I'll have to serve it over toast and see if I like it. I DO like creamed tuna over toast. Have that at least twice a month.


I will have to see if they have pork and beans and try it. We do tuna and mayonaise. Not sure if that is the same as creamed tuna. I presuming it is. But I prefer the tuna and mayo on nice fresh bread.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Now see? THIS looks a little more to my liking:


Hmm. That does look nice. I love a green salad especially with avo.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> There is much I can't do lol I just don't talk about it


Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Just got home from fishing. Caught a few fish. Nothing to brag about though.


Yummy. Fish for supper and breakfast.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> My new guitar. $30 lol
> View attachment 237680


Nice


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I will have to see if they have pork and beans and try it. We do tuna and mayonaise. Not sure if that is the same as creamed tuna. I presuming it is. But I prefer the tuna and mayo on nice fresh bread.


Creamed tuna would be tuna in a white sauce. Prepare a white sauce, add the tuna and serve over toast.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> This is very popular here, however, we don't serve it with toast.
> 
> I did an image search for beans and toast, and it looks like the same beans:
> 
> View attachment 237678
> 
> 
> For some reason, that just doesn't look appetising to me. Next time I buy Pork 'n Beans, I'll have to serve it over toast and see if I like it. I DO like creamed tuna over toast. Have that at least twice a month.



It looks the same kind of beans. In the UK we can buy baked beans with pork sausages in the can as well. 

Classic though is just the beans and served over toast. Yum! Top with a little grated cheddar cheese for a treat


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Creamed tuna would be tuna in a white sauce. Prepare a white sauce, add the tuna and serve over toast.


Mmm. Tinned tuna? I must try that as well. Sounds yummy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It looks the same kind of beans. In the UK we can buy baked beans with pork sausages in the can as well.
> 
> Classic though is just the beans and served over toast. Yum! Top with a little grated cheddar cheese for a treat


o-O looks like I am going to need to dip into my torts substrate stash!!![emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> Yeah
> He endures me and my torture
> Thats enough
> In bonus he loves me a lot
> We are completing 6 years soon


That sounds good. In Germany we say that the 7 th year after a marriage is the most difficult one.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Like two ships passing in the night.


Your night begins earlier than mine but I believe your day begins earlier too !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good. In Germany we say that the 7 th year after a marriage is the most difficult one.


We call it the 7 year ich! [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good. In Germany we say that the 7 th year after a marriage is the most difficult one.



The 7 year “itch” is a milestone here too.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I imagine Heinz Baked Beans... Beans in a tomato sauce. Brilliant on toast! Yum!


Yeah ! That is really yummy ! I love Heinz Baked Beans in tomato sauce !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My new guitar. $30 lol
> View attachment 237680


I own a guitar too but never learned to play really good. I can only play some simple things.
But I love to sing and I am good in singing.
I have a western guitar with steel strings. The steel strings really hurts when playing.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The 7 year “itch” is a milestone here too.


Funny ! The world is so big but people have same habits or sayings around the globe !


----------



## Bee62

Hello folks, I was busy today. Mowed the gras in my garden und cleaned the patio. Cuddled a lot with cats and sheep. Cleaned the stable of the chicken and sheep.
--- Enough for the week I think. Tomorrow is my work free day !
I scheduled to make a trip with my 40 year old car.
Hopefully I will arrive with my oldie Please wish me luck.
Prayers and good vibrations are welcome....


----------



## Bee62

@DE42 
A song especially for you Dan.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good. In Germany we say that the 7 th year after a marriage is the most difficult one.


Yay me and my hubby been married for 9 years! Does that mean the hard times are past?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Funny ! The world is so big but people have same habits or sayings around the globe !


I was thinking that about this...



Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! That is really yummy ! I love Heinz Baked Beans in tomato sauce !



I wasn’t surprised that the very British Baked Bean was eaten on South Africa in the same way as it is here... SA has the history of being a former British colony after all. 

I am surprised about Germany! I can only blame our military bases in your country for their influence!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello folks, I was busy today. Mowed the gras in my garden und cleaned the patio. Cuddled a lot with cats and sheep. Cleaned the stable of the chicken and sheep.
> --- Enough for the week I think. Tomorrow is my work free day !
> I scheduled to make a trip with my 40 year old car.
> Hopefully I will arrive with my oldie Please wish me luck.
> Prayers and good vibrations are welcome....



Good luck with the journey... and with a 40 year old vehicle you definitely need “good” vibes... bad ones could indicate abad mechanical problem!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Yay me and my hubby been married for 9 years! Does that mean the hard times are past?



Surviving 7 years is supposed to mean that you’re through the worst of it. You have learned how to cope with the rockier patches together . 

There are no guarantees. My parents separated after over 30 years... though, knowing what I do now about my late father, I wonder how Mum put up with him so long. 

We got married in 1990 which seems an impossibly long time because I cannot be that old


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Surviving 7 years is supposed to mean that you’re through the worst of it. You have learned how to cope with the rockier patches together .
> 
> There are no guarantees. My parents separated after over 30 years... though, knowing what I do now about my late father, I wonder how Mum put up with him so long.
> 
> We got married in 1990 which seems an impossibly long time because I cannot be that old


1990 that's the year I was born.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The 7 year “itch” is a milestone here too.


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello folks, I was busy today. Mowed the gras in my garden und cleaned the patio. Cuddled a lot with cats and sheep. Cleaned the stable of the chicken and sheep.
> --- Enough for the week I think. Tomorrow is my work free day !
> I scheduled to make a trip with my 40 year old car.
> Hopefully I will arrive with my oldie Please wish me luck.
> Prayers and good vibrations are welcome....


Here's to wishing you all of the above.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking that about this...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t surprised that the very British Baked Bean was eaten on South Africa in the same way as it is here... SA has the history of being a former British colony after all.
> 
> I am surprised about Germany! I can only blame our military bases in your country for their influence!


Was going to mention that we were colonised by the British for a long time. We even have some of your laws from when you were here.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Surviving 7 years is supposed to mean that you’re through the worst of it. You have learned how to cope with the rockier patches together .
> 
> There are no guarantees. My parents separated after over 30 years... though, knowing what I do now about my late father, I wonder how Mum put up with him so long.
> 
> We got married in 1990 which seems an impossibly long time because I cannot be that old


Lol. We were married 4 years after you. We always look at it as being every 7 years. Sooo year 7, 14, 21 etc.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> 1990 that's the year I was born.


Lol you are still young.


----------



## DE42

I have seen five box Turtles trying to cross the road this morning as I'm heading out. I don't think I've seen that many all year so far LOL.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Spent the better part of yesterday kayaking near Baltimore’s Inner Harbor, Fells Point, Canton Park areas where we stumbled across a water festival called “Kinetic Baltimore” where various school groups and organizations enter floatable/driveable machines and navigate a short water route.

We also paddled by some very large US naval ships....


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have seen five box Turtles trying to cross the road this morning as I'm heading out. I don't think I've seen that many all year so far LOL.


Good Morning Dan.

Well to be fair It is spring.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Spent the better part of yesterday kayaking near Baltimore’s Inner Harbor, Fells Point, Canton Park areas where we stumbled across a water festival called “Kinetic Baltimore” where various school groups and organizations enter floatable/driveable machines and navigate a short water route.
> 
> We also paddled by some very large US naval ships....
> 
> View attachment 237765
> View attachment 237766
> View attachment 237767


The school floats looks like loads of fun. Nice pictures as usual.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> The school floats looks like loads of fun. Nice pictures as usual.



Yes...all types of groups sponsored floatable machines... some with lots of engineering skills, some with none, many in between. This one here was a reticulated alligator complete with dry ice for effect..

If interested, here is a link to the idea behind these kinetic “sculptures” - https://www.kineticbaltimore.com/


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon everyone. JoesDad and I are in the quaint town of Rye in East Sussex (about an hour from home). We are staying the night as we are going to see 80s band “The Christians” tonight. 

The B&B we are staying in is incredibly old - wonky floors, wooden beams - the lot. We have a 4 poster bed and the breakfast room has a minstrels’ gallery 


It’s all cobbled streets and ancient buildings - guaranteed to be on @moozillion’s bucket list!


----------



## JoesMum

Our room



The breakfast room



The town gate


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Mmmmm. Looks really yummy.  We had beans and toast. I was lazy. So much so I got Jarrod to make it. [emoji33] [emoji33]



I love beans on toast!! It’s been forever since I had them!! Do you put a bit of butter on yours?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Our room
> View attachment 237769
> 
> 
> The breakfast room
> View attachment 237770
> 
> 
> The town gate
> View attachment 237771



Just lovely!!!


----------



## JoesMum

The oldest buildings originate well before the 1400s here. They are very ancient indeed. 

Rye was a busy sea port on the English Channel, but sea levels changed over the centuries and the harbour silted up leaving the town still technically a port, but 3 miles from the sea!

Its fortifications were necessary to protect it from the French (who the British have had varying levels of conflict with over the centuries), but in places you can see where WWII gun emplacements were put in ancient defensive locations. 

This is a two way street where we are staying!



The road to the church... also two way



Ancient buildings 



Ypres Tower. Named after a Norman (11th century) lord rather than the WWI battlefield 



View from the tower out to sea in the distance


----------



## JoesMum

Ypres Tower has a long history as the local gaol. 

Spikes to prevent exit



One for Carol’s son  Originally this held the bones of a cheating butcher allegedly



Cells



The Mermaid Inn “rebuilt in 1420”


----------



## JoesMum

And just to seal the deal for Bea... a proper English tearoom (it was the end of the day and we had it to ourselves  )


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I love beans on toast!! It’s been forever since I had them!! Do you put a bit of butter on yours?


All this talk about beans is going to make me sing the Beans song again...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...all types of groups sponsored floatable machines... some with lots of engineering skills, some with none, many in between. This one here was a reticulated alligator complete with dry ice for effect..
> 
> If interested, here is a link to the idea behind these kinetic “sculptures” - https://www.kineticbaltimore.com/
> 
> View attachment 237768


That one looks so cool. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our room
> View attachment 237769
> 
> 
> The breakfast room
> View attachment 237770
> 
> 
> The town gate
> View attachment 237771


That looks like a lovely place to stay. Better check that there are no pea's between the mattrasses.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I love beans on toast!! It’s been forever since I had them!! Do you put a bit of butter on yours?


On the toast yes. Just adds that bit of extra foavour.[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> On the toast yes. Just adds that bit of extra foavour.[emoji16][emoji16]



It does taste better with butter, but I try to be good and reduce the calories. It’s cheddar on top or butter on the toast... not both


----------



## CarolM

Fantastic History.

Love it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And just to seal the deal for Bea... a proper English tearoom (it was the end of the day and we had it to ourselves  )
> View attachment 237793
> 
> View attachment 237794
> 
> View attachment 237795
> 
> View attachment 237796


Now I feel like some cake. Yum yum.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> All this talk about beans is going to make me sing the Beans song again...


Jarrod sings that song all the time. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It does taste better with butter, but I try to be good and reduce the calories. It’s cheddar on top or butter on the toast... not both


I agree but sometimes it is nice to have both. Maybe as a treat once in a while.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Surviving 7 years is supposed to mean that you’re through the worst of it. You have learned how to cope with the rockier patches together .
> 
> There are no guarantees. My parents separated after over 30 years... though, knowing what I do now about my late father, I wonder how Mum put up with him so long.
> 
> We got married in 1990 which seems an impossibly long time because I cannot be that old


This is the 2nd marriage for both my husband and me. When we first married, I had a goal which I did NOT tell him! It was to be married to him longer than I was married to my first husband (8 yrs) and we achieved that goal. Then I DID tell him about my next goal: to be married to him longer than he was married to his first wife (14 years)! He thought it was funny, but in good way. We have been married 17 years, so we achieved that goal. How HE says his goal is to be married to me TWICE as long as he was married to his first wife!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Spent the better part of yesterday kayaking near Baltimore’s Inner Harbor, Fells Point, Canton Park areas where we stumbled across a water festival called “Kinetic Baltimore” where various school groups and organizations enter floatable/driveable machines and navigate a short water route.
> 
> We also paddled by some very large US naval ships....
> 
> View attachment 237765
> View attachment 237766
> View attachment 237767


WOW!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon everyone. JoesDad and I are in the quaint town of Rye in East Sussex (about an hour from home). We are staying the night as we are going to see 80s band “The Christians” tonight.
> 
> The B&B we are staying in is incredibly old - wonky floors, wooden beams - the lot. We have a 4 poster bed and the breakfast room has a minstrels’ gallery
> 
> 
> It’s all cobbled streets and ancient buildings - guaranteed to be on @moozillion’s bucket list!


Oh, YES, INDEED!!!!!!!!!  I've now lost count of the things on my bucket list- somewhere just past 3,000 I think...
(largely thanks to Linda and Adam!!!!! )


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Our room
> View attachment 237769
> 
> 
> The breakfast room
> View attachment 237770
> 
> 
> The town gate
> View attachment 237771


SOOOOO COOOOLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The oldest buildings originate well before the 1400s here. They are very ancient indeed.
> 
> Rye was a busy sea port on the English Channel, but sea levels changed over the centuries and the harbour silted up leaving the town still technically a port, but 3 miles from the sea!
> 
> Its fortifications were necessary to protect it from the French (who the British have had varying levels of conflict with over the centuries), but in places you can see where WWII gun emplacements were put in ancient defensive locations.
> 
> This is a two way street where we are staying!
> View attachment 237783
> 
> 
> The road to the church... also two way
> View attachment 237784
> 
> 
> Ancient buildings
> View attachment 237785
> 
> 
> Ypres Tower. Named after a Norman (11th century) lord rather than the WWI battlefield
> View attachment 237786
> 
> 
> View from the tower out to sea in the distance
> View attachment 237787


WOW, WOW and again, WOWWW!!!!!! 
TWO way streets??!?!?!? For bicycles, maybe...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And just to seal the deal for Bea... a proper English tearoom (it was the end of the day and we had it to ourselves  )
> View attachment 237793
> 
> View attachment 237794
> 
> View attachment 237795
> 
> View attachment 237796


SO WONDERFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And just to seal the deal for Bea... a proper English tearoom (it was the end of the day and we had it to ourselves  )
> View attachment 237793
> 
> View attachment 237794
> 
> View attachment 237795
> 
> View attachment 237796


What kind of cake was that? and what kind of tea did you get?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It does taste better with butter, but I try to be good and reduce the calories. It’s cheddar on top or butter on the toast... not both


YUM!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW, WOW and again, WOWWW!!!!!!
> TWO way streets??!?!?!? For bicycles, maybe...



Far too bumpy for bicycles. You would need a very good saddle


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Now I feel like some cake. Yum yum.


Me, too- I wonder if Linda will share hers with us?


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> What kind of cake was that? and what kind of tea did you get?



Victoria Sandwich cake. Accompanied by English Breakfast tea


----------



## Moozillion

Are any of our British contingent anticipating the upcoming royal wedding? 
I know it's silly, but I'm very interested! 
Good luck to Meghan being int the public eye 24/7! But as an experienced actress, she may handle it better than many would.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Are any of our British contingent anticipating the upcoming royal wedding?
> I know it's silly, but I'm very interested!
> Good luck to Meghan being int the public eye 24/7! But as an experienced actress, she may handle it better than many would.



We aren’t doing anything special for it. We won’t be at home... More postcards!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I just posted this to TWITTER....bottom right is the Soloman’s Seal


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, YES, INDEED!!!!!!!!!  I've now lost count of the things on my bucket list- somewhere just past 3,000 I think...
> (largely thanks to Linda and Adam!!!!! )


Ha ha ha. Better get cracking and start ticking them off.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW, WOW and again, WOWWW!!!!!!
> TWO way streets??!?!?!? For bicycles, maybe...


Lol. I thought the same thing.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Are any of our British contingent anticipating the upcoming royal wedding?
> I know it's silly, but I'm very interested!
> Good luck to Meghan being int the public eye 24/7! But as an experienced actress, she may handle it better than many would.


I am. But I'm not British.[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just took a short video of our Sully enjoying some fresh zucchini...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just took a short video of our Sully enjoying some fresh zucchini...



That’s clearly a favourite  Joe wouldn’t go near it!


----------



## Bee62

Hi, today was a wonderful day. 
I drove my old car and had no problems with it. This car is 41 years old.

@ZEROPILOT I know you love old Opel cars.


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good. In Germany we say that the 7 th year after a marriage is the most difficult one.


I am not married
Just a Beautiful relationship


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking that about this...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t surprised that the very British Baked Bean was eaten on South Africa in the same way as it is here... SA has the history of being a former British colony after all.
> 
> I am surprised about Germany! I can only blame our military bases in your country for their influence!


Maybe that`s the point: The British and American soldiers brought baked beans in tomato sauce to Germany.
THANK YOU FOR THAT !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with the journey... and with a 40 year old vehicle you definitely need “good” vibes... bad ones could indicate abad mechanical problem!


Thank you Linda. All went well and I am safe back home.


----------



## Bee62

Dipa said:


> I am not married
> Just a Beautiful relationship


Congrats !  You must not be married to live happy with each other.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> 1990 that's the year I was born.


YOUNGSTER ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here's to wishing you all of the above.


Thank you. All went well .


----------



## Dipa

Bee62 said:


> Congrats !  You must not be married to live happy with each other.


Yeah
But soon i will be
Around half an year


----------



## DE42

How y'all doing?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> How y'all doing?



Hi Dan. We are doing good here. 

We have had the warmest May Day public holiday in decades ... 27C (81F) It’s kind of a joke in the UK that it ALWAYS rains on a public holiday, so this is even more surprising 

That would be considered hot in mid summer here, let alone at the start of May. Luckily we have plenty of sunscreen and our wide brimmed hats with us on our travels.


----------



## JoesMum

We spent this morning out at Rye Harbour nature reserve... the long since silted up former harbour is now a wonderfully diverse natural wetlands habitat which is also popular with migrating birds. 

Among its “stars” has to be the avocet - there were loads. 

We also saw cuckoos. I saw my first ever yesterday and three more today... including a pair courting on a fence. They’re often heard at this time of year, but notoriously hard to spot!

My favourite falcon, the hobby, was out catching dragonflies too. They’re such brilliant flyers. You can watch them catch the dragonfly with their feet then pass it up to their beak to eat. 

We stopped at a pub for lunch of fish and chips and then came home. A shower and a mug of tea later and I am feeling much cooler.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Hi Dan. We are doing good here.
> 
> We have had the warmest May Day public holiday in decades ... 27C (81F) It’s kind of a joke in the UK that it ALWAYS rains on a public holiday, so this is even more surprising
> 
> That would be considered hot in mid summer here, let alone at the start of May. Luckily we have plenty of sunscreen and our wide brimmed hats with us on our travels.


Well I hope that you have a good day and can utilize the weather.


----------



## JoesMum

Rye Harbour Nature Reserve postcards





Camber Castle from the reserve



Rye Harbour church


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> How y'all doing?


Doing good here. Been getting the vegetable beds going. Hubby tilled up the corn bed yesterday and I got it seeded just in time for a little rain.

How are things going for you?


----------



## DE42

Well right now I hate life and been depressed the last couple of days. But I'll be fine. 
I'm in Nashville for my appointment at the hospital here.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Well right now I hate life and been depressed the last couple of days. But I'll be fine.
> I'm in Nashville for my appointment at the hospital here.


My grand daughter in New Jersey also suffers from depression, and added to that, she's agoraphobic and has anxiety.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
TTFN.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.


Wow! Welcome back!!! Hope to continue talking to you.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Yvonne - yes its been a long while! I've had a busy time between work and renovating my house but will be popping in more often now. Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.


HELLO LYN! [emoji322]Woohoo!

You just made my day by showing up! So glad to see you in the CDR! We have really missed you and Lola... How is he?


----------



## DE42

I am sorry to hear that. My sympathies to her.


Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter in New Jersey also suffers from depression, and added to that, she's agoraphobic and has anxiety.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Well right now I hate life and been depressed the last couple of days. But I'll be fine.
> I'm in Nashville for my appointment at the hospital here.



Sorry to hear the depression is getting the better of you 

It’s an evil :censored: illness. Look after yourself. Big electronic hugs too! x


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> HELLO LYN! [emoji322]Woohoo!
> 
> You just made my day by showing up! So glad to see you in the CDR! We have really missed you and Lola... How is he?


Hi Linda, thank you - that's very nice of you to say. I've missed everyone and all the little chats in here. 
Lola has me a bit concerned at the moment as this last week he has been off his food even the dandies and plantains he was tucking into the week before. He's also not very keen to come out of his hide in the mornings and just wants to get back in there as soon as he can. Somethings not right so I am hoping to have an appointment with a reptile vet tomorrow wherever I can (Origin Vets - they hold clinics at other vets throughout South Wales) I am hoping it's nothing serious, but its hard not to worry.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear the depression is getting the better of you
> 
> It’s an evil :censored: illness. Look after yourself. Big electronic hugs too! x


Thanks. This was supposed to be like a mini vacation we went on. Come out a day early and do stuff in Nashville before the appointment today. It was a 5hr drive just to get here after all. But because of this I did not want to do anything and have been miserable. We went a few places walking around but it would just make me feel worse. Then I feel worse because Nan wanted to go out and have a good time with me.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, thank you - that's very nice of you to say. I've missed everyone and all the little chats in here.
> Lola has me a bit concerned at the moment as this last week he has been off his food even the dandies and plantains he was tucking into the week before. He's also not very keen to come out of his hide in the mornings and just wants to get back in there as soon as he can. Somethings not right so I am hoping to have an appointment with a reptile vet tomorrow wherever I can (Origin Vets - they hold clinics at other vets throughout South Wales) I am hoping it's nothing serious, but its hard not to worry.


Oh dear. Lola has always had agoraphobic tendancies, but it is unusual for him to be off his food.  

The recent weather should be having him on top form. I hope the vet can sort things out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hi, today was a wonderful day.
> I drove my old car and had no problems with it. This car is 41 years old.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT I know you love old Opel cars.
> View attachment 237844
> 
> 
> View attachment 237845
> 
> 
> View attachment 237846


Nice, Sabine.
And congratulations.
My classic car still has a few issues and I've still been keeping it near home.
I kind of started by trying to fix everything at once....And have fallen behind schedule.
But, it IS RUNNING and I've put about 20 miles on it so far.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thanks. This was supposed to be like a mini vacation we went on. Come out a day early and do stuff in Nashville before the appointment today. It was a 5hr drive just to get here after all. But because of this I did not want to do anything and have been miserable. We went a few places walking around but it would just make me feel worse. Then I feel worse because Nan wanted to go out and have a good time with me.


Nan would want you to go out and enjoy yourself. Wherever she is now, she is probably kicking herself for not being able to do it with you... but she definitely wouldn't want you to stop enjoying things because she can't be there in person. She will be with you in spirit when you are having fum; remember that.  Big hug again.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Lola has always had agoraphobic tendancies, but it is unusual for him to be off his food.
> 
> The recent weather should be having him on top form. I hope the vet can sort things out.


Yes although he slows down in the winter, he usually picks up by now and was quite active the week before last but something has upset him. He is still quite agoraphobic and will only stay out for short spells and not very interested in basking under his mvb either. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice, Sabine.
> And congratulations.
> My classic car still has a few issues and I've still been keeping it near home.
> I kind of started by trying to fix everything at once....And have fallen behind schedule.
> But, it IS RUNNING and I've put about 20 miles on it so far.


Hi Ed how the devil are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed how the devil are you?


Fine!
Imagine the chance that both you and I happen to pop in together?
It's so nice to (not) see you.
You've been missed!!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine!
> Imagine the chance that both you and I happen to pop in together?
> It's so nice to (not) see you.
> You've been missed!!


This is turning into a CDR party  I have given John and Adam a poke as they haven't been round a while either


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine!
> Imagine the chance that both you and I happen to pop in together?
> It's so nice to (not) see you.
> You've been missed!!


Have you been awol too Ed?
It's lovely not to see you too!
How are all the torts?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> This is turning into a CDR party  I have given John and Adam a poke as they haven't been round a while either


I (don't) see a lot of new faces, Linda


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This is turning into a CDR party  I have given John and Adam a poke as they haven't been round a while either


I hope they are both well. Is Adam absent because he's working again?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Have you been awol too Ed?
> It's lovely not to see you too!
> How are all the torts?


Down to just one now...Oh, yeah, two.
Down to two as far as I can find.
They became too much to handle in my frail old age.
(I'm 53)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I (don't) see a lot of new faces, Linda


Me too I was just going to say hello to DE42


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Have you been awol too Ed?
> It's lovely not to see you too!
> How are all the torts?


...And no. I haven't been around much and know almost NOTHING about what has been going on.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Down to just one now...Oh, yeah, two.
> Down to two as far as I can find.
> They became too much to handle in my frail old age.
> (I'm 53)


You're a spring chicken Ed and as old as you feel!
Two must make life easier for you though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You just hit 13,000 messages!
I'm logging off for now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You're a spring chicken Ed and as old as you feel!
> Two must make life easier for you though.


That makes perfect sense...Because I feel like I'm one day older than dirt.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...And no. I haven't been around much and know almost NOTHING about what has been going on.


We've got a lot of catching up to do Ed, but that's nigh on impossible to try I should think. We need Adam to give a summary of what's been going on with everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> That makes perfect sense...Because I feel like I'm one day older than dirt.


How has your health been Ed?
All good after the op you had last year?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well right now I hate life and been depressed the last couple of days. But I'll be fine.
> I'm in Nashville for my appointment at the hospital here.


I thought you go to Nashville for a guitar concert.... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.


WELCOME BACK !!!!!
I am glad that you are back.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks. This was supposed to be like a mini vacation we went on. Come out a day early and do stuff in Nashville before the appointment today. It was a 5hr drive just to get here after all. But because of this I did not want to do anything and have been miserable. We went a few places walking around but it would just make me feel worse. Then I feel worse because Nan wanted to go out and have a good time with me.


Hi @DE42, I'm Lyn from Wales in the UK and have been an absentee poster. I have had a Leopard Tort for almost 4 years he is male but called Lola due to a mistake by the vet we saw when I took him for his first health check. The name has stuck though thanks to the Kinks song. He has taken over my life but I love him to bits. Do you have a tort?
I've just returned after a long absence and I look forward to chatting with you and hope all goes well with your appointment.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> WELCOME BACK !!!!!
> I am glad that you are back.


Thank you Bee good to be back.
Hope all is well with you and all your animals.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice, Sabine.
> And congratulations.
> My classic car still has a few issues and I've still been keeping it near home.
> I kind of started by trying to fix everything at once....And have fallen behind schedule.
> But, it IS RUNNING and I've put about 20 miles on it so far.


I hope you can repair the issues of your car soon and then..---drive and have fun !


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, thank you - that's very nice of you to say. I've missed everyone and all the little chats in here.
> Lola has me a bit concerned at the moment as this last week he has been off his food even the dandies and plantains he was tucking into the week before. He's also not very keen to come out of his hide in the mornings and just wants to get back in there as soon as he can. Somethings not right so I am hoping to have an appointment with a reptile vet tomorrow wherever I can (Origin Vets - they hold clinics at other vets throughout South Wales) I am hoping it's nothing serious, but its hard not to worry.


Hello Lyn. I don't think I've had the pleasure of chatting with you before. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> You just hit 13,000 messages!
> I'm logging off for now.


See you soon Ed!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine!
> Imagine the chance that both you and I happen to pop in together?
> It's so nice to (not) see you.
> You've been missed!!


You both had been missed !!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Lyn. I don't think I've had the pleasure of chatting with you before. Nice to meet ya!


Hi Banbam nice to meet you too! Hope they've all been looking after you in the CDR, I expect so they're a great bunch of people on the Forum.


----------



## JoesMum

So for Ed and Lyn's benefit I will try to recap as much as I can remember

I have hurt my back quite badly unfortunately, but am slowly recovering and trying not to let ot stop me doing things.

@Bee62 Sabine is still around and back from her trip. Her sheep have had lambs 

Of those less frequently in here of late...

@Moozillion Bea has had terrible problems with Jacques who tried to drown herself and has had repeated health problems ever since

@Tidgy's Dad Adam is taking a break and getting some work done

@johnandjade John hasn't been around for quite a while, we hope he's OK

@Kristoff Lena is settled in Denmark and may end up in Canada

@Linhdan Nguyen managed to pop in recently after a long break

@meech008 hasn't been around for a while... how are you?

And some newer members to introduce you to:

@Laura1412 Laura (who Lyn may not have met; she is in the UK too) has had dreadful back problems as well

@DE42 Dan is an Aviation Engineering student

@Dipa is in India

@CarolM Carol is in drought-struck Cape Town, South Africa

@JSWallace (who Lyn may not have met) Jane is in Derbyshire, UK and has been absent for a few months too... how are you?



I have suddenly realised the danger that I have missed someone  Please don't take offnce if I have missed you out from the list


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Bee good to be back.
> Hope all is well with you and all your animals.


Thank you Lyn. Yes we are animals and me are all fine !


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Lyn. I don't think I've had the pleasure of chatting with you before. Nice to meet ya!


I knew I would miss someone  Sorry!


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> So for Ed and Lyn's benefit I will try to recap as much as I can remember
> 
> I have hurt my back quite badly unfortunately, but am slowly recovering and trying not to let ot stop me doing things.
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine is still around and back from her trip. Her sheep have had lambs
> 
> Of those less frequently in here of late...
> 
> @Moozillion Bea has had terrible problems with Jacques who tried to drown herself and has had repeated health problems ever since
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad Adam is taking a break and getting some work done
> 
> @johnandjade John hasn't been around for quite a while, we hope he's OK
> 
> @Kristoff Lena is settled in Denmark and may end up in Canada
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen managed to pop in recently after a long break
> 
> @meech008 hasn't been around for a while... how are you?
> 
> And some newer members to introduce you to:
> 
> @Laura1412 Laura (who Lyn may not have met; she is in the UK too) has had dreadful back problems as well
> 
> @DE42 Dan is in Maryland and takes lovely photos, especially while he is out in his kayak.
> 
> @Dipa is in India
> 
> @CarolM Carol is in drought-struck Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> @JSWallace (who Lyn may not have met) Jane has been absent for a few months too... how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have suddenly realised the danger that I have missed someone  Please don't take offnce if I have missed you out from the list


You missed me! Lol 
I'm not offended though... [emoji12]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So for Ed and Lyn's benefit I will try to recap as much as I can remember
> 
> I have hurt my back quite badly unfortunately, but am slowly recovering and trying not to let ot stop me doing things.
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine is still around and back from her trip. Her sheep have had lambs
> 
> Of those less frequently in here of late...
> 
> @Moozillion Bea has had terrible problems with Jacques who tried to drown herself and has had repeated health problems ever since
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad Adam is taking a break and getting some work done
> 
> @johnandjade John hasn't been around for quite a while, we hope he's OK
> 
> @Kristoff Lena is settled in Denmark and may end up in Canada
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen managed to pop in recently after a long break
> 
> @meech008 hasn't been around for a while... how are you?
> 
> And some newer members to introduce you to:
> 
> @Laura1412 Laura (who Lyn may not have met; she is in the UK too) has had dreadful back problems as well
> 
> @DE42 Dan is in Maryland and takes lovely photos, especially while he is out in his kayak.
> 
> @Dipa is in India
> 
> @CarolM Carol is in drought-struck Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> @JSWallace (who Lyn may not have met) Jane has been absent for a few months too... how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have suddenly realised the danger that I have missed someone  Please don't take offnce if I have missed you out from the list


Hi Linda, do you mixed something up ?
Mark @Maro2Bear is in Maryland and a lot of kayaking.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So for Ed and Lyn's benefit I will try to recap as much as I can remember
> 
> I have hurt my back quite badly unfortunately, but am slowly recovering and trying not to let ot stop me doing things.
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine is still around and back from her trip. Her sheep have had lambs
> 
> Of those less frequently in here of late...
> 
> @Moozillion Bea has had terrible problems with Jacques who tried to drown herself and has had repeated health problems ever since
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad Adam is taking a break and getting some work done
> 
> @johnandjade John hasn't been around for quite a while, we hope he's OK
> 
> @Kristoff Lena is settled in Denmark and may end up in Canada
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen managed to pop in recently after a long break
> 
> @meech008 hasn't been around for a while... how are you?
> 
> And some newer members to introduce you to:
> 
> @Laura1412 Laura (who Lyn may not have met; she is in the UK too) has had dreadful back problems as well
> 
> @DE42 Dan is in Maryland and takes lovely photos, especially while he is out in his kayak.
> 
> @Dipa is in India
> 
> @CarolM Carol is in drought-struck Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> @JSWallace (who Lyn may not have met) Jane has been absent for a few months too... how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have suddenly realised the danger that I have missed someone  Please don't take offnce if I have missed you out from the list


Thanks Linda that's great. There's lots of names I recognise and several more to get to know.
Sorry to hear about your back  hope you have good pain relief and it doesn't restrict you too much.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi Linda, do you mixed something up ?
> Mark @Maro2Bear is in Maryland and a lot of kayaking.


Oh flipping heck.

I shouldn't have tried 

Mark is the bird-watching, kayaking photographer

@DE42 Dan is the aviation engineering student!

Post edited above


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh flipping heck.
> 
> I shouldn't have tried
> 
> Mark is the bird-watching, kayaking photographer
> 
> @DE42 Dan is the aviation engineering student!
> 
> Post edited above


Right edited !
And Dan lives somewhere in the woods ( Sorry Dan, I mean it as a nice joke ) is young, he loves animals, has a beautiful house, two nice dogs and a new car, is not married, good looking..... should I continue ??? LOL !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh flipping heck.
> 
> I shouldn't have tried
> 
> Mark is the bird-watching, kayaking photographer
> 
> @DE42 Dan is the aviation engineering student!
> 
> Post edited above


You did very well for trying Linda, it's an easy mistake to make.
Any news on Gillian?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Right edited !
> And Dan lives somewhere in the woods ( Sorry Dan, I mean it as a nice joke ) is young, he loves animals, has a beautiful house, two nice dogs and a new car, is not married, good looking..... should I continue ??? LOL !


Blimey with all that I'm sure it won't be long before he's snatched up by someone.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Blimey with all that I'm sure it won't be long before he's snatched up by someone.


Seems to be possible. I hope so.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I must go and find something for my supper, it's just occurred to me I haven't eaten since breakfast, I don't feel hungry in this hot weather.
Will try to pop in later, so see you all soon.


----------



## Bee62

Hi folks, I love to chat with you all ! Really ! But now I have to go out and look after my animals.
Hope to chat not later with you again....
Lyn, it is good to have you and Lola back ! Give your lazy tort a big kiss from me. Maybe that will awake him


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just took a short video of our Sully enjoying some fresh zucchini...


Your Sully is such a beautiful tort. And certainly looks like he/she enjoys his/her food. [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi, today was a wonderful day.
> I drove my old car and had no problems with it. This car is 41 years old.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT I know you love old Opel cars.
> View attachment 237844
> 
> 
> View attachment 237845
> 
> 
> View attachment 237846


Wow. You have kept it in immaculate condition. And you don't look old!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Rye Harbour Nature Reserve postcards
> View attachment 237910
> 
> View attachment 237911
> 
> 
> Camber Castle from the reserve
> View attachment 237912
> 
> 
> Rye Harbour church
> View attachment 237913


Beautiful post cards as usual.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well right now I hate life and been depressed the last couple of days. But I'll be fine.
> I'm in Nashville for my appointment at the hospital here.


[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter in New Jersey also suffers from depression, and added to that, she's agoraphobic and has anxiety.


[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.


Welcome back. [emoji16]


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Right edited !
> And Dan lives somewhere in the woods ( Sorry Dan, I mean it as a nice joke ) is young, he loves animals, has a beautiful house, two nice dogs and a new car, is not married, good looking..... should I continue ??? LOL !


Just one thing wrong. I don't live somewhere. I live in the middle of nowhere in the woods lol.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


Just seen a psychologist over hear and learned a few things. Apparently depression can cause fare-ups or make them worse. Also learned a few more things and will be returning to see him again the next time I'm over here.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Lyn. I don't think I've had the pleasure of chatting with you before. Nice to meet ya!


Ditto.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So for Ed and Lyn's benefit I will try to recap as much as I can remember
> 
> I have hurt my back quite badly unfortunately, but am slowly recovering and trying not to let ot stop me doing things.
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine is still around and back from her trip. Her sheep have had lambs
> 
> Of those less frequently in here of late...
> 
> @Moozillion Bea has had terrible problems with Jacques who tried to drown herself and has had repeated health problems ever since
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad Adam is taking a break and getting some work done
> 
> @johnandjade John hasn't been around for quite a while, we hope he's OK
> 
> @Kristoff Lena is settled in Denmark and may end up in Canada
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen managed to pop in recently after a long break
> 
> @meech008 hasn't been around for a while... how are you?
> 
> And some newer members to introduce you to:
> 
> @Laura1412 Laura (who Lyn may not have met; she is in the UK too) has had dreadful back problems as well
> 
> @DE42 Dan is an Aviation Engineering student
> 
> @Dipa is in India
> 
> @CarolM Carol is in drought-struck Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> @JSWallace (who Lyn may not have met) Jane is in Derbyshire, UK and has been absent for a few months too... how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have suddenly realised the danger that I have missed someone  Please don't take offnce if I have missed you out from the list


Lol. Rafiq I think but he is not around much. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Right I must go and find something for my supper, it's just occurred to me I haven't eaten since breakfast, I don't feel hungry in this hot weather.
> Will try to pop in later, so see you all soon.



How is the poppety ping? [emoji23] 

(Lyn keeps her wine in the conventional oven  )


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Hi @DE42, I'm Lyn from Wales in the UK and have been an absentee poster. I have had a Leopard Tort for almost 4 years he is male but called Lola due to a mistake by the vet we saw when I took him for his first health check. The name has stuck though thanks to the Kinks song. He has taken over my life but I love him to bits. Do you have a tort?
> I've just returned after a long absence and I look forward to chatting with you and hope all goes well with your appointment.



Thanks Lyn. It's nice to meet you in here. I am in the works of possibly getting a tort. But that's a secret that I've not told anyone on here yet. So just keep that between us. Ok?.... Lol

I am also working on getting some Eastern painted turtles. I've been looking for some near me or a reliable person to ship a couple for several months but so far have had no luck lol. 

I have two dogs. Tali and Sparky.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I knew I would miss someone  Sorry!


Oops. Missed that you didn't say Bambam. But Bambam introduced herself already. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Linda, do you mixed something up ?
> Mark @Maro2Bear is in Maryland and a lot of kayaking.


Oh dear. And come to think of it Cathy as well.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> How is the poppety ping? [emoji23]
> 
> (Lyn keeps her wine in the conventional oven  )


[emoji33] I would forget it was there and cook it.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You did very well for trying Linda, it's an easy mistake to make.
> Any news on Gillian?



Sadly no. 

@Gillian Moore Lyn has reappeared in the CDR 

For the newer members, Gillian and her beloved Greek called Oli (after German footballer Oliver Kahn) is in Jordan


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Just seen a psychologist over hear and learned a few things. Apparently depression can cause fare-ups or make them worse. Also learned a few more things and will be returning to see him again the next time I'm over here.


That is fantastic. At least he sounds like he knows what he is doing?


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji33] I would forget it was there and cook it.



Unless things have changed drastically, there is little danger. Lyn is not a keen chef


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> That is fantastic. At least he sounds like he knows what he is doing?


I.e. fantastic that you found those things out.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Unless things have changed drastically, there is little danger. Lyn is not a keen chef


I bet her kitchen is nice and clean then. I have turned mine into a disaster zone this morning..


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Just seen a psychologist over hear and learned a few things. Apparently depression can cause fare-ups or make them worse. Also learned a few more things and will be returning to see him again the next time I'm over here.



Depression can cause all sorts. I am so glad you are now seeing someone who can help you.


----------



## CarolM

@DE42 maybe you will be able to help me. My thermostate stoppef working (for my torts) si changed to the below one. But tge Che is not coming on. Are you able to see if I connected the Che incorrectly? Che wires are the blue and brown ones. The white are the power and black the sensor.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Right I must go and find something for my supper, it's just occurred to me I haven't eaten since breakfast, I don't feel hungry in this hot weather.
> Will try to pop in later, so see you all soon.


I had a bacon, tomato, avocado, tuna sandwich on a very, very fresh sandwich roll. The tomatoes were rinsed under cold water to remove the seeds, as I'm very careful about not eating anything with seeds in it. M-m-m it was a good sandwich!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I had a bacon, tomato, avocado, tuna sandwich on a very, very fresh sandwich roll. The tomatoes were rinsed under cold water to remove the seeds, as I'm very careful about not eating anything with seeds in it. M-m-m it was a good sandwich!!!!


Now you are making me hungry.


----------



## DE42

I think so. He specializes in depression associated with Crohn's disease and IBD.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> @DE42 maybe you will be able to help me. My thermostate stoppef working (for my torts) si changed to the below one. But tge Che is not coming on. Are you able to see if I connected the Che incorrectly? Che wires are the blue and brown ones. The white are the power and black the sensor.
> View attachment 237935
> View attachment 237936
> View attachment 237940


Unfortunately I can't see much from those pictures.


----------



## DE42

Ok I can see them in the quoted ones. That is odd. 
This is in your post.


This is in the quoted one.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Ok I can see them in the quoted ones. That is odd.
> This is in your post.
> View attachment 237942
> 
> This is in the quoted one.
> View attachment 237943



How odd!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I think so. He specializes in depression associated with Crohn's disease and IBD.



Sounds ideal


----------



## DE42

It's hard to tell from just the pics but are both white grounds or neutral wires?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Welcome back. [emoji16]


Thank you Carol - nice to meet you.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> How is the poppety ping? [emoji23]
> 
> (Lyn keeps her wine in the conventional oven  )


The popty ping is fine thank you although it did have to go for repairs just after Xmas - not from overwork though as that is the one time I do empty the wine cellar oven and cook for my nephew!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji33] I would forget it was there and cook it.


No danger of that! My sister tells me I'm the only person she knows who has to dust their cooker.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Unless things have changed drastically, there is little danger. Lyn is not a keen chef


Snap! You know me too well


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I had a bacon, tomato, avocado, tuna sandwich on a very, very fresh sandwich roll. The tomatoes were rinsed under cold water to remove the seeds, as I'm very careful about not eating anything with seeds in it. M-m-m it was a good sandwich!!!!


I had a tin of tomato soup - it was OK.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> The popty ping is fine thank you although it did have to go for repairs just after Xmas - not from overwork though as that is the one time I do empty the wine cellar oven and cook for my nephew!





Lyn W said:


> No danger of that! My sister tells me I'm the only person she knows who has to dust their cooker.



[emoji23]

We have definitely missed your take on the world. And now I must turn in for the night. 

In honour of Lyn’s return, “Nos da everyone”. 

Goodnight and not see you tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> We have definitely missed your take on the world. And now I must turn in for the night.
> 
> In honour of Lyn’s return, “Nos da everyone”.
> 
> Goodnight and not see you tomorrow


Nos Da Linda sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to read for a while before I hit the hay too, so Nos Da to everyone!
See you soon


----------



## Bambam1989

Does anyone else find the size of these dandelion leaves impressive..


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Well right now I hate life and been depressed the last couple of days. But I'll be fine.
> I'm in Nashville for my appointment at the hospital here.



Sending happy vibes your way! I hope this passes soon. We miss your presence around here!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Unfortunately I can't see much from those pictures.


I figured out that i needed to add another two wires to insert at the power points and to the points where the che is inserted. It worked and the Che went on. But then it kept on tripping the plug. So I have plugged the che directly into the plug for now with no thermostat attached. It is cold enough at night and will be raining tomorrow (so will be cold) that it should be fine without the thermostat. I also swopped the 150 che for a 100 che. And I will take the thermostat to the shop and tell them that they need to show me how to wire it properly as they were the ones who recommended it. If not then I want a refund.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Unfortunately I can't see much from those pictures.


Thanks though.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ok I can see them in the quoted ones. That is odd.
> This is in your post.
> View attachment 237942
> 
> This is in the quoted one.
> View attachment 237943


Sigh. It is the thermostat. It's jinxed. [emoji54]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sounds ideal


I think so too.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's hard to tell from just the pics but are both white grounds or neutral wires?


Oh boy. I have no idea. [emoji85] it is wire that the shop gave me. Just white plastic and then copper wire inside.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Carol - nice to meet you.


Same here. Sorry haven't spoken much tonight, have been trying to sort out a problem with CHE's and thermostats.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Does anyone else find the size of these dandelion leaves impressive..
> View attachment 237945


Very much. Mine are tiny.[emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Sending happy vibes your way! I hope this passes soon. We miss your presence around here!!


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> We have definitely missed your take on the world. And now I must turn in for the night.
> 
> In honour of Lyn’s return, “Nos da everyone”.
> 
> Goodnight and not see you tomorrow


Good night Linda, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am going to read for a while before I hit the hay too, so Nos Da to everyone!
> See you soon


Good Niggt Lyn, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I am going to read for a while before I hit the hay too, so Nos Da to everyone!
> See you soon



Nice to see you back Lyn!!


----------



## CarolM

Ok it is my bedtime. So good night all.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We spent this morning out at Rye Harbour nature reserve... the long since silted up former harbour is now a wonderfully diverse natural wetlands habitat which is also popular with migrating birds.
> 
> Among its “stars” has to be the avocet - there were loads.
> 
> We also saw cuckoos. I saw my first ever yesterday and three more today... including a pair courting on a fence. They’re often heard at this time of year, but notoriously hard to spot!
> 
> My favourite falcon, the hobby, was out catching dragonflies too. They’re such brilliant flyers. You can watch them catch the dragonfly with their feet then pass it up to their beak to eat.
> 
> We stopped at a pub for lunch of fish and chips and then came home. A shower and a mug of tea later and I am feeling much cooler.



Sounds like a WONDERFUL nature preserve!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.



WELCOME HOME, LYN!!!!
[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, thank you - that's very nice of you to say. I've missed everyone and all the little chats in here.
> Lola has me a bit concerned at the moment as this last week he has been off his food even the dandies and plantains he was tucking into the week before. He's also not very keen to come out of his hide in the mornings and just wants to get back in there as soon as he can. Somethings not right so I am hoping to have an appointment with a reptile vet tomorrow wherever I can (Origin Vets - they hold clinics at other vets throughout South Wales) I am hoping it's nothing serious, but its hard not to worry.



It STILL cracks me up that your male tortoise is named Lola... ( said the woman whose female mud turtle is named Jacques!) [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh boy. I have no idea. [emoji85] it is wire that the shop gave me. Just white plastic and then copper wire inside.


Can you show me what the wires run too?


----------



## DE42

5 hours talking to doctors. Now a 5 hour drive back home.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> So for Ed and Lyn's benefit I will try to recap as much as I can remember
> 
> I have hurt my back quite badly unfortunately, but am slowly recovering and trying not to let ot stop me doing things.
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine is still around and back from her trip. Her sheep have had lambs
> 
> Of those less frequently in here of late...
> 
> @Moozillion Bea has had terrible problems with Jacques who tried to drown herself and has had repeated health problems ever since
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad Adam is taking a break and getting some work done
> 
> @johnandjade John hasn't been around for quite a while, we hope he's OK
> 
> @Kristoff Lena is settled in Denmark and may end up in Canada
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen managed to pop in recently after a long break
> 
> @meech008 hasn't been around for a while... how are you?
> 
> And some newer members to introduce you to:
> 
> @Laura1412 Laura (who Lyn may not have met; she is in the UK too) has had dreadful back problems as well
> 
> @DE42 Dan is an Aviation Engineering student
> 
> @Dipa is in India
> 
> @CarolM Carol is in drought-struck Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> @JSWallace (who Lyn may not have met) Jane is in Derbyshire, UK and has been absent for a few months too... how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have suddenly realised the danger that I have missed someone  Please don't take offnce if I have missed you out from the list



Well done, Linda! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> How odd!


I can also only see pictures if someone else quotes that post.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Does anyone else find the size of these dandelion leaves impressive..
> View attachment 237945



They’re beauties!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Sending happy vibes your way! I hope this passes soon. We miss your presence around here!!



Well said!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> 5 hours talking to doctors. Now a 5 hour drive back home.



Have a safe trip Dan. Not see you again soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I can also only see pictures if someone else quotes that post.



I could see all of them fine in the iphone app. It’s just weird!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s far too early for me to be awake, but I haven’t slept well 

I think I may have overdone the caffeine yesterday. I will try to have a nap later


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Have a safe trip Dan. Not see you again soon.


Thanks. I just got home.


----------



## DE42

I hope your day gets better.


JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s far too early for me to be awake, but I haven’t slept well
> 
> I think I may have overdone the caffeine yesterday. I will try to have a nap later


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I hope your day gets better.



Thanks. I am back for another PTSD session today, so my subconscious may be doing a few loops about that too. 

Life can be a bit bumpy at times as you are well aware * sigh *


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Thanks. I am back for another PTSD session today, so my subconscious may be doing a few loops about that too.
> 
> Life can be a bit bumpy at times as you are well aware * sigh *


Yeah unfortunately I know that we'll. 

I wish you luck at your appointment. 





It's bed time for me. Good night.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s far too early for me to be awake, but I haven’t slept well
> 
> I think I may have overdone the caffeine yesterday. I will try to have a nap later



Geez, that was a short sleep!! Your already up and I’m still awake! 

I feel for you! Everyone deserves a good night sleep. Caffeine can be evil!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I hope you can repair the issues of your car soon and then..---drive and have fun !


I bought it to work on in my retirement,
I don't retire until August 31st. And I've nearly finished it already.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> How has your health been Ed?
> All good after the op you had last year?


I've had two now and I feel slightly better. But the issue still remains.
I'll either need a third ablation or receive a pacemaker. 
Wonderful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> We've got a lot of catching up to do Ed, but that's nigh on impossible to try I should think. We need Adam to give a summary of what's been going on with everyone.


Linda has done just that and it was very helpful.
Sorry.
I just don't feel like my old self and don't come around as often.
Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Oh flipping heck.
> 
> I shouldn't have tried
> 
> Mark is the bird-watching, kayaking photographer
> 
> @DE42 Dan is the aviation engineering student!
> 
> Post edited above


And let's not forget the wonderful @Gillian Moore


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Can you show me what the wires run too?


Hi Dan, I found some pics on google of my device. Thanks I really appreciate your help. The instruction manual that came with it is terrible. But I also think that I might need to get one of those multiple connection points. Something like this maybe.







or this:





This is what the picture on the thermostat looks like:






I have the white wiring which was connected to the power plug coonected to no. 3 and 4. Then the sensor wiring connected to no. 5 and 6. And then the CHE wire (I had to cut off the two prong plug and then take the Blue wire and connect it to No 1 and the brown wire to no. 2 (on my device no 1 is marked as L and no. 2 is marked as N) Then I took another piece of white wire and connected from no. 3 to 1 and from 4 to 2. This had the CHE coming on and heating up, but then it kept on tripping my plugs. So I am not sure if it was because I connected it wrong or if it was using to much power. Should I get another blue and brown wire and connect them to no. 2 to 4 (Brown) and then 1 to 3 (Blue wiring)?

The Website has the following info on it, I hope you can understand it:







When I tried to change the differential to 01.00 instead of the factory setting of 05.00 that is when it started tripping my plug. The reason why I tried changing the differntial was because when the temp reached 32C (which is what I set as max - it carried on climbing past it.) I set the Min at 27C

I hope this all makes sense to you.

Again - thank you, thank you, thank you for your help. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Linda has done just that and it was very helpful.
> Sorry.
> I just don't feel like my old self and don't come around as often.
> Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.


You are always interesting, or you can do what Yvonne does and just say Hi. Although we have been getting menu's from Yvonne lately.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Hi Dan, I found some pics on google of my device. Thanks I really appreciate your help. The instruction manual that came with it is terrible. But I also think that I might need to get one of those multiple connection points. Something like this maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the picture on the thermostat looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the white wiring which was connected to the power plug coonected to no. 3 and 4. Then the sensor wiring connected to no. 5 and 6. And then the CHE wire (I had to cut off the two prong plug and then take the Blue wire and connect it to No 1 and the brown wire to no. 2 (on my device no 1 is marked as L and no. 2 is marked as N) Then I took another piece of white wire and connected from no. 3 to 1 and from 4 to 2. This had the CHE coming on and heating up, but then it kept on tripping my plugs. So I am not sure if it was because I connected it wrong or if it was using to much power. Should I get another blue and brown wire and connect them to no. 2 to 4 (Brown) and then 1 to 3 (Blue wiring)?
> 
> The Website has the following info on it, I hope you can understand it:
> 
> View attachment 237996
> 
> 
> View attachment 237997
> 
> 
> When I tried to change the differential to 01.00 instead of the factory setting of 05.00 that is when it started tripping my plug. The reason why I tried changing the differntial was because when the temp reached 32C (which is what I set as max - it carried on climbing past it.) I set the Min at 27C
> 
> I hope this all makes sense to you.
> 
> Again - thank you, thank you, thank you for your help. Sorry for the long post!



Who knew that you needed to be an electrician to look after torts?


----------



## Dipa

JoesMum said:


> So for Ed and Lyn's benefit I will try to recap as much as I can remember
> 
> I have hurt my back quite badly unfortunately, but am slowly recovering and trying not to let ot stop me doing things.
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine is still around and back from her trip. Her sheep have had lambs
> 
> Of those less frequently in here of late...
> 
> @Moozillion Bea has had terrible problems with Jacques who tried to drown herself and has had repeated health problems ever since
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad Adam is taking a break and getting some work done
> 
> @johnandjade John hasn't been around for quite a while, we hope he's OK
> 
> @Kristoff Lena is settled in Denmark and may end up in Canada
> 
> @Linhdan Nguyen managed to pop in recently after a long break
> 
> @meech008 hasn't been around for a while... how are you?
> 
> And some newer members to introduce you to:
> 
> @Laura1412 Laura (who Lyn may not have met; she is in the UK too) has had dreadful back problems as well
> 
> @DE42 Dan is an Aviation Engineering student
> 
> @Dipa is in India
> 
> @CarolM Carol is in drought-struck Cape Town, South Africa
> 
> @JSWallace (who Lyn may not have met) Jane is in Derbyshire, UK and has been absent for a few months too... how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have suddenly realised the danger that I have missed someone  Please don't take offnce if I have missed you out from the list


You are sweet for introducing us
I hope that your recovery is going ok


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had two now and I feel slightly better. But the issue still remains.
> I'll either need a third ablation or receive a pacemaker.
> Wonderful.



Gosh, Ed- I hope your ticker settles down!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, Ed- I hope your ticker settles down!!! [emoji173]️



So do I. It sounds alarming!


----------



## JoesMum

I am back from my PTSD session. I am nowhere near as exhausted as I was last week. Old memories are already becoming just that rather than stuff I stress about. 

He wants to take me into pain management and looking forward on the next session


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am back from my PTSD session. I am nowhere near as exhausted as I was last week. Old memories are already becoming just that rather than stuff I stress about.
> 
> He wants to take me into pain management and looking forward on the next session


That is really great news. I am so glad it is working for you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> 5 hours talking to doctors. Now a 5 hour drive back home.


Long drive. Please drive safely and chat later.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Geez, that was a short sleep!! Your already up and I’m still awake!
> 
> I feel for you! Everyone deserves a good night sleep. Caffeine can be evil!!


Oh Dear. Maybe you can take a nap a little later.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yeah unfortunately I know that we'll.
> 
> I wish you luck at your appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's bed time for me. Good night.


Good Night Dan


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> 5 hours talking to doctors. Now a 5 hour drive back home.


Do you feel a little bit better after talking to the Doc? or exhausted like Linda did with her first session?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had two now and I feel slightly better. But the issue still remains.
> I'll either need a third ablation or receive a pacemaker.
> Wonderful.


Aiyeee, the Members in the CDR are not doing well with their health lately. I really hope it gets even more better, than just slightly better, soon.


----------



## CarolM

I seem to have missed a few threads either this morning or last night. But I think that I have caught up now. Here's to hoping everyone has an awesome day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.


Hello, Lyn, lovely to see you back. 
You have lots to catch up on, but i'm sure you will be brought up to speed by the Roommates. 
I am taking one of my little breaks from the forum but shall return shortly, one supposes. 
I hope Lola has been enjoying your wonderful bank holiday weather. 
Thunderstorms and rain here. 
Your last message was the day before I returned to the Cold Dark Room last year, so I hope i didn't scare you off. 
Take care and hope to speak soon.
Love,
Adam .


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> You are always interesting, or you can do what Yvonne does and just say Hi. Although we have been getting menu's from Yvonne lately.


Yes, Ed!!! I very seldom have anything to add to the conversation, but I truly enjoy reading everyone's posts, and Just make some sort of comment to let everyone know I'm still here. You are a very interesting person, and we love having you here.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn, lovely to see you back.
> You have lots to catch up on, but i'm sure you will be brought up to speed by the Roommates.
> I am taking one of my little breaks from the forum but shall return shortly, one supposes.
> I hope Lola has been enjoying your wonderful bank holiday weather.
> Thunderstorms and rain here.
> Your last message was the day before I returned to the Cold Dark Room last year, so I hope i didn't scare you off.
> Take care and hope to speak soon.
> Love,
> Adam .



Hi Adam!! So glad you you popped in!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Welcome back!!! Hope to continue talking to you.


Hello, Yvonne! 
Thanks again for the street sign.
It's still on the sofa at the moment, not decided where best to put it yet.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Linda has done just that and it was very helpful.
> Sorry.
> I just don't feel like my old self and don't come around as often.
> Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.



I don’t have anything interesting to share either. I read to catch up and say hello. I’m kind of invisible. 

I would love to see your new pond you finished a while ago. How’s it doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yvonne!
> Thanks again for the street sign.
> It's still on the sofa at the moment, not decided where best to put it yet.


You're very welcome, Adam. I have a terrible time choosing gifts, but when I saw that, it just fit!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had two now and I feel slightly better. But the issue still remains.
> I'll either need a third ablation or receive a pacemaker.
> Wonderful.



I’d go for a pacemaker!! You may just feel more energetic and younger. [emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn, lovely to see you back.
> You have lots to catch up on, but i'm sure you will be brought up to speed by the Roommates.
> I am taking one of my little breaks from the forum but shall return shortly, one supposes.
> I hope Lola has been enjoying your wonderful bank holiday weather.
> Thunderstorms and rain here.
> Your last message was the day before I returned to the Cold Dark Room last year, so I hope i didn't scare you off.
> Take care and hope to speak soon.
> Love,
> Adam .



Welcome back Adam even if it is only for a brief visit. Montgomery has been pining for you too. It’s funny how the pirate and leprechaun are trying to smarten up all of a sudden! They weren’t expecting you : D


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> HELLO LYN! [emoji322]Woohoo!
> 
> You just made my day by showing up! So glad to see you in the CDR! We have really missed you and Lola... How is he?


Hi, Linda! 
Hope everything goes well today! 
Love from Adam, Tidgy and wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. My sympathies to her.


Hello, Dan! 
Love your new avatar, very handsome and smart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, thank you - that's very nice of you to say. I've missed everyone and all the little chats in here.
> Lola has me a bit concerned at the moment as this last week he has been off his food even the dandies and plantains he was tucking into the week before. He's also not very keen to come out of his hide in the mornings and just wants to get back in there as soon as he can. Somethings not right so I am hoping to have an appointment with a reptile vet tomorrow wherever I can (Origin Vets - they hold clinics at other vets throughout South Wales) I am hoping it's nothing serious, but its hard not to worry.


Worry we do. 
Love to Lola. 
Hopefully, it's just a mood swing, Tidgy is famous for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice, Sabine.
> And congratulations.
> My classic car still has a few issues and I've still been keeping it near home.
> I kind of started by trying to fix everything at once....And have fallen behind schedule.
> But, it IS RUNNING and I've put about 20 miles on it so far.


Hi, Ed. 
Chin up, understand you have more health issues, it just isn't fair. 
wifey sends her love and best wishes. 
And so do Tidgy and i , of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This is turning into a CDR party  I have given John and Adam a poke as they haven't been round a while either


OW! 
I've been sleeping quietly in corner 9 for a few months and someone just poked me!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow. You have kept it in immaculate condition. And you don't look old!!


Thank you Carol. You are always so nice. Maybe we both, my car and me are kept in ( nearly  ) immaculate conditions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Down to just one now...Oh, yeah, two.
> Down to two as far as I can find.
> They became too much to handle in my frail old age.
> (I'm 53)


Two?
I thought it was only Julio? 
I've increased to two. 
Want more. 
I am looking forward to being fifty three in a few months. 
You are, of course, invited to the party.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Just one thing wrong. I don't live somewhere. I live in the middle of nowhere in the woods lol.


Sorry Dan.  Now I know that you are living in the middle of nowhere in the woods.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Me too I was just going to say hello to DE42


Dan.
He's great!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Just seen a psychologist over hear and learned a few things. Apparently depression can cause fare-ups or make them worse. Also learned a few more things and will be returning to see him again the next time I'm over here.


You must chat more with us here. Chatting in the CDR is good against depressions I have heard
Was it Dr. Adam who said this ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We've got a lot of catching up to do Ed, but that's nigh on impossible to try I should think. We need Adam to give a summary of what's been going on with everyone.


I'm massively behind too. 
My news would be old news. 
I expect Linda or Sabine would be up to speed. 
And I will read every message at some point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I thought you go to Nashville for a guitar concert.... LOL !


Hello, Sabine! 
Saw a picture of you looking very happy by your Opel. 
Lovely.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I bet her kitchen is nice and clean then. I have turned mine into a disaster zone this morning..


A bomb detonating ??? A cooking bomb ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Lyn. I don't think I've had the pleasure of chatting with you before. Nice to meet ya!


Hi, Bambam! 
Lovely to not see you! 
Hope all is good in your Room.
Life's Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey with all that I'm sure it won't be long before he's snatched up by someone.


Tidgy's available .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Your Sully is such a beautiful tort. And certainly looks like he/she enjoys his/her food. [emoji16]


Hi, Carol! 
Great to not see you! 
Hope you got lots and lots of rain in the end.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> It STILL cracks me up that your male tortoise is named Lola... ( said the woman whose female mud turtle is named Jacques!) [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Don`t you know Lola`s song ???
Here it is:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. And come to think of it Cathy as well.


And Yvonne! 
Don't forget Yvonne, people! 
And Noel, though she's not usually about in the summer.
@AZtortMom


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I bought it to work on in my retirement,
> I don't retire until August 31st. And I've nearly finished it already.


Good luck for both: Your car and your retirement.
Does retirement means you will have more time for us, for the CDR ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Does anyone else find the size of these dandelion leaves impressive..
> View attachment 237945


Tidgy's eyes are out on stalks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Sending happy vibes your way! I hope this passes soon. We miss your presence around here!!


Hi, Kathy! 
Hope you are having a wonderful spring and your family and torts are all well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn, lovely to see you back.
> You have lots to catch up on, but i'm sure you will be brought up to speed by the Roommates.
> I am taking one of my little breaks from the forum but shall return shortly, one supposes.
> I hope Lola has been enjoying your wonderful bank holiday weather.
> Thunderstorms and rain here.
> Your last message was the day before I returned to the Cold Dark Room last year, so I hope i didn't scare you off.
> Take care and hope to speak soon.
> Love,
> Adam .



Hi Adam. Nice to see you, even if it is only for a thread. Missing you and Hope to see you soon again.


----------



## no one

Just poppin' in to say it is good to see you back online Adam. I noticed I hadn't seen you for a while and was worried something was wrong with you. Now I know you are ok!

Have a nice one every one... Be gentle with the hedgehogs. Bye bye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like a WONDERFUL nature preserve!!![emoji173]️


Hi, Mooz! 
Hope that Jasques is eating again now. 
Send my love to her, Lola and hubby. 
Love to you too, of course!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Sabine!
> Saw a picture of you looking very happy by your Opel.
> Lovely.


Hello Adam. I was happy indeed.
Yes, the car is lovely ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Linda has done just that and it was very helpful.
> Sorry.
> I just don't feel like my old self and don't come around as often.
> Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.


Not true! 
Your posts are always fun. 
Your dry humour is a delight.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hi Dan, I found some pics on google of my device. Thanks I really appreciate your help. The instruction manual that came with it is terrible. But I also think that I might need to get one of those multiple connection points. Something like this maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the picture on the thermostat looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the white wiring which was connected to the power plug coonected to no. 3 and 4. Then the sensor wiring connected to no. 5 and 6. And then the CHE wire (I had to cut off the two prong plug and then take the Blue wire and connect it to No 1 and the brown wire to no. 2 (on my device no 1 is marked as L and no. 2 is marked as N) Then I took another piece of white wire and connected from no. 3 to 1 and from 4 to 2. This had the CHE coming on and heating up, but then it kept on tripping my plugs. So I am not sure if it was because I connected it wrong or if it was using to much power. Should I get another blue and brown wire and connect them to no. 2 to 4 (Brown) and then 1 to 3 (Blue wiring)?
> 
> The Website has the following info on it, I hope you can understand it:
> 
> View attachment 237996
> 
> 
> View attachment 237997
> 
> 
> When I tried to change the differential to 01.00 instead of the factory setting of 05.00 that is when it started tripping my plug. The reason why I tried changing the differntial was because when the temp reached 32C (which is what I set as max - it carried on climbing past it.) I set the Min at 27C
> 
> I hope this all makes sense to you.
> 
> Again - thank you, thank you, thank you for your help. Sorry for the long post!



Sorry that's a bit confusing. Lol

What exactly do the white cords run too? Are they going to a plug in the wall? 

I found this and it looks right to me. 




This is yours. 



#1 is your power going in from the wall. 
#2 is you hot wire (your brown wire) for the CHE.
#3 is where the bridge from #1 to #3 should go. (You can use white wire if you want just know it's hot)
#4 should be the two neutral wires. 

What I am confused about is what your two white wires are.if the do go to a plug you will need to know which is hot and which is the neutral.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yvonne!
> Thanks again for the street sign.
> It's still on the sofa at the moment, not decided where best to put it yet.


Yay, Adam is here for a while I hope. Is that Tidgy in the pic or Splat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dipa said:


> You are sweet for introducing us
> I hope that your recovery is going ok


Hello, and a most welcomey welcome welcoming to you. 
Has the One-Legged Pirate been being nice to you?
And the Roommates? 
Fancy a coffee?
I'll be bringing lots of cheese soon, but it may be a month or three.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am back from my PTSD session. I am nowhere near as exhausted as I was last week. Old memories are already becoming just that rather than stuff I stress about.
> 
> He wants to take me into pain management and looking forward on the next session


Glad it went well. 
That in itself will help!


----------



## Bee62

Hi and by to everyone here.
Have a big to do list waiting for me.
Love you all.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sorry that's a bit confusing. Lol
> 
> What exactly do the white cords run too? Are they going to a plug in the wall?
> 
> I found this and it looks right to me.
> View attachment 237999
> 
> 
> 
> This is yours.
> 
> View attachment 238000
> 
> #1 is your power going in from the wall.
> #2 is you hot wire (your brown wire) for the CHE.
> #3 is where the bridge from #1 to #3 should go. (You can use white wire if you want just know it's hot)
> #4 should be the two neutral wires.
> 
> What I am confused about is what your two white wires are.if the do go to a plug you will need to know which is hot and which is the neutral.


You are an absolute STAR. I could kiss you right now. I will go to the hardware store and get wiring just like in your picture and then wire it exactly like that. The white was going to the plug - electrical power. But totally wrong. But I think that I would rather get wiring exactly as in the pic and do it that way. Then it should be right. I am so Happy right now. Did I say I could Kiss you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi Adam!! So glad you you popped in!!


Thank you! 
Though will be popping out again shortly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I don’t have anything interesting to share either. I read to catch up and say hello. I’m kind of invisible.
> 
> I would love to see your new pond you finished a while ago. How’s it doing?


I love the stories of the football games and your photos, holidays, tales of your weight watchers and so on. 
Not invisible at all, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You're very welcome, Adam. I have a terrible time choosing gifts, but when I saw that, it just fit!!


Perfect!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linda!
> Hope everything goes well today!
> Love from Adam, Tidgy and wifey.


Don't forget about Splat!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> A bomb detonating ??? A cooking bomb ????


Yep primarily flour.
It happens every time I bake bread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Adam even if it is only for a brief visit. Montgomery has been pining for you too. It’s funny how the pirate and leprechaun are trying to smarten up all of a sudden! They weren’t expecting you : D


They're both still here? 
I can't afford to pay for them both. 
That Leprechaun Substitute go the sack! 
Thanks for the welcome back. 
And bless you, Montgomery.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Bambam!
> Lovely to not see you!
> Hope all is good in your Room.
> Life's Good!


Hello Adam! 
Yes it's going pretty fair at the moment.
Yay Good Life!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You must chat more with us here. Chatting in the CDR is good against depressions I have heard
> Was it Dr. Adam who said this ???


Yes. 
And John, as well. 
I wish he'd listen to his own advice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hi Adam. Nice to see you, even if it is only for a thread. Missing you and Hope to see you soon again.


Thanks, Carol! 
I'll be back in two or three months, i should think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> Just poppin' in to say it is good to see you back online Adam. I noticed I hadn't seen you for a while and was worried something was wrong with you. Now I know you are ok!
> 
> Have a nice one every one... Be gentle with the hedgehogs. Bye bye


Thanks so much for the concern and for popping in to say hello, Debora.
I'm busy with my fossils just now, but'll be back soon.
I'm fine. 
Life's good! 
Hope you and yours are well too! 
The hedgehogs seem to be fine, though one or two new faces and one or two I can't find. 
Someone been hungry?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam. I was happy indeed.
> Yes, the car is lovely ....


And so are you, Bee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yay, Adam is here for a while I hope. Is that Tidgy in the pic or Splat?


Tidgy. 
SPLAT does not come into the house. 
I keep them completely separate, they have never even seen each other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't forget about Splat!!!


SPLAT is not a very polite young tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello Adam!
> Yes it's going pretty fair at the moment.
> Yay Good Life!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lovely to see you all. 
I'm off back to my fossils
Be back in a month or three. 
Welcome back, Lyn! 
Life's good!


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely to see you all.
> I'm off back to my fossils
> Be back in a month or three.
> Welcome back, Lyn!
> Life's good!


Have a good time and try not to resurrect any dinosaurs


----------



## DE42

Ttyl


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're both still here?
> I can't afford to pay for them both.
> That Leprechaun Substitute go the sack!
> Thanks for the welcome back.
> And bless you, Montgomery.



They’ve been running a bar in corner 3 on the quiet I think. By running a bar I mean drinking hard together [emoji849]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not true!
> Your posts are always fun.
> Your dry humour is a delight.


Maybe.
But most of my stories even bore me.


----------



## JoesMum

I don’t know... have a nap to recover from the therapy (only 1 hour this week - last week was 3 hours!) and suddenly there’s pages of stuff to catch up on!

I must go and water my newer garden plants. A second day at 27C has left them looking a little dry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good luck for both: Your car and your retirement.
> Does retirement means you will have more time for us, for the CDR ?


YES
As well as NO MONEY for the car.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two?
> I thought it was only Julio?
> I've increased to two.
> Want more.
> I am looking forward to being fifty three in a few months.
> You are, of course, invited to the party.


About a week ago, I found a baby wandering around out there. Must've hatched and gone unnoticed.
It's just as well because he has again disappeared.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I’d go for a pacemaker!! You may just feel more energetic and younger. [emoji3]


I relate the whole ordeal of a pacemaker with getting very old.


----------



## DE42

We the doctor that said over a week ago that she would fill out my FMLA now says she won't so I'm back to not having any job protection from losing my job. I HATE the doctors around here. I really do.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I don’t have anything interesting to share either. I read to catch up and say hello. I’m kind of invisible.
> 
> I would love to see your new pond you finished a while ago. How’s it doing?


Great. With no dead fish.
I'll get some new photos later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, Ed- I hope your ticker settles down!!! [emoji173]️


Me too, Bea.
But I'm going to be careful what I wish for. It might slow to a stop.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Adam,
I still have no idea who or what SPLAT is...........


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> We the doctor that said over a week ago that she would fill out my FMLA now says she won't so I'm back to not having any job protection from losing my job. I HATE the doctors around here. I really do.



That’s awful


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam,
> I still have no idea who or what SPLAT is...........



SPLAT is a Greek that Adam rescued. He spent the winter with friends of Adam. He won’t be allowed near Tidgy, but I think the longer term plan is for SPLAT to be accommodated at Adam’s


Needless to say, SPLAT is an acronym that I admit to having forgotten


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sorry that's a bit confusing. Lol
> 
> What exactly do the white cords run too? Are they going to a plug in the wall?
> 
> I found this and it looks right to me.
> View attachment 237999
> 
> 
> 
> This is yours.
> 
> View attachment 238000
> 
> #1 is your power going in from the wall.
> #2 is you hot wire (your brown wire) for the CHE.
> #3 is where the bridge from #1 to #3 should go. (You can use white wire if you want just know it's hot)
> #4 should be the two neutral wires.
> 
> What I am confused about is what your two white wires are.if the do go to a plug you will need to know which is hot and which is the neutral.


Yay. Dan operation thermostat was so much easier once you explained. The white cord is the power to the wall and the black cord is the CHE.[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I figured out that i needed to add another two wires to insert at the power points and to the points where the che is inserted. It worked and the Che went on. But then it kept on tripping the plug. So I have plugged the che directly into the plug for now with no thermostat attached. It is cold enough at night and will be raining tomorrow (so will be cold) that it should be fine without the thermostat. I also swopped the 150 che for a 100 che. And I will take the thermostat to the shop and tell them that they need to show me how to wire it properly as they were the ones who recommended it. If not then I want a refund.


Very technical  I'm glad I only had the choice of a single or double ready to plug in and use CHE. Lola would have frozen if he'd had to wait for me to fathom all that out.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Nice to see you back Lyn!!


Thanks Kathy - hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> WELCOME HOME, LYN!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji2][emoji173]️


Thank you Bea, good to be back. I hear Jaques has been giving you a fright!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> It STILL cracks me up that your male tortoise is named Lola... ( said the woman whose female mud turtle is named Jacques!) [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


I did toy with the idea of changing it but he likes the song when he is soaking and I sing to him - it seems to make him wee. That may just be my voice though!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s far too early for me to be awake, but I haven’t slept well
> 
> I think I may have overdone the caffeine yesterday. I will try to have a nap later


Hope you managed a quick snooze to recharge Linda. Nothing wore than no being able to sleep. I didn't s too well wither worrying about Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Geez, that was a short sleep!! Your already up and I’m still awake!
> 
> I feel for you! Everyone deserves a good night sleep. Caffeine can be evil!!


There was a consumer programme on the other day saying that even decaf coffee and tea and Cadburys hot choc has some caffine in it, Kenco have to change their caffine free labelling!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had two now and I feel slightly better. But the issue still remains.
> I'll either need a third ablation or receive a pacemaker.
> Wonderful.


Glad you are feeling a bit better Ed but sorry it's still ongoing. Do you know which you're likely to go for yet?


----------



## Lyn W

[QUOTE="ZEROPILOT, post: 1607087, member: 42088"
Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.[/QUOTE]
Nor me - I just talk drivel usually.
It's always been nice to chat to you though Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hi Dan, I found some pics on google of my device. Thanks I really appreciate your help. The instruction manual that came with it is terrible. But I also think that I might need to get one of those multiple connection points. Something like this maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the picture on the thermostat looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the white wiring which was connected to the power plug coonected to no. 3 and 4. Then the sensor wiring connected to no. 5 and 6. And then the CHE wire (I had to cut off the two prong plug and then take the Blue wire and connect it to No 1 and the brown wire to no. 2 (on my device no 1 is marked as L and no. 2 is marked as N) Then I took another piece of white wire and connected from no. 3 to 1 and from 4 to 2. This had the CHE coming on and heating up, but then it kept on tripping my plugs. So I am not sure if it was because I connected it wrong or if it was using to much power. Should I get another blue and brown wire and connect them to no. 2 to 4 (Brown) and then 1 to 3 (Blue wiring)?
> 
> The Website has the following info on it, I hope you can understand it:
> 
> View attachment 237996
> 
> 
> View attachment 237997
> 
> 
> When I tried to change the differential to 01.00 instead of the factory setting of 05.00 that is when it started tripping my plug. The reason why I tried changing the differntial was because when the temp reached 32C (which is what I set as max - it carried on climbing past it.) I set the Min at 27C
> 
> I hope this all makes sense to you.
> 
> Again - thank you, thank you, thank you for your help. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Lyn W

Dipa said:


> You are sweet for introducing us
> I hope that your recovery is going ok


Pleased to meet you Dipa.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


>


My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yay. Dan operation thermostat was so much easier once you explained. The white cord is the power to the wall and the black cord is the CHE.[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]
> View attachment 238004
> View attachment 238005


Dan the Che is not going on now. Did i connect something the wrong way?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT is not a very polite young tortoise.


Bad Splat.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lyn, lovely to see you back.
> You have lots to catch up on, but i'm sure you will be brought up to speed by the Roommates.
> I am taking one of my little breaks from the forum but shall return shortly, one supposes.
> I hope Lola has been enjoying your wonderful bank holiday weather.
> Thunderstorms and rain here.
> Your last message was the day before I returned to the Cold Dark Room last year, so I hope i didn't scare you off.
> Take care and hope to speak soon.
> Love,
> Adam .


Hi Adam lovely to not see you!! 
I've missed everyone here.
I hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.
Lola has been to the vets today as he has not been himself for a couple of weeks and worrying me - off his food even his delicious dandies and plantains etc. Not interested in basking even in the lovely sun, but he always has taken a bit of persuading to go outside after the winter when he has been institortionalised indoors. 
He had bloods taken so won't get results until Thursday so fingers crossed its not something serious. 
I though Fez may need the rain so arranged for our usual bank holiday weather to come to you instead - hope lots of lovely dandies grow for Tidgy.
I also hope your work is going well and that we get to chat soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yvonne!
> Thanks again for the street sign.
> It's still on the sofa at the moment, not decided where best to put it yet.


How about putting it on your hat?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Welcome back Adam even if it is only for a brief visit. Montgomery has been pining for you too. It’s funny how the pirate and leprechaun are trying to smarten up all of a sudden! They weren’t expecting you : D


Montgomery? Pirate? Leprechaun? New pets?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We the doctor that said over a week ago that she would fill out my FMLA now says she won't so I'm back to not having any job protection from losing my job. I HATE the doctors around here. I really do.


That really sucks. Why on earth wouldn't she fill it in if she said she would in the first place. Just so wrong.!!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too, Bea.
> But I'm going to be careful what I wish for. It might slow to a stop.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Very technical  I'm glad I only had the choice of a single or double ready to plug in and use CHE. Lola would have frozen if he'd had to wait for me to fathom all that out.


I still haven't gotten it right though even with Dans help. So FRUSTRATING. Sorry for shouting.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Montgomery? Pirate? Leprechaun? New pets?


The workers of the CDR.[emoji1] when they want to of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worry we do.
> Love to Lola.
> Hopefully, it's just a mood swing, Tidgy is famous for them.


I really hope it is, but unfortunately I think this is different from a mood swing.
Today as well as the bloods (which they had to sedate him for and almost me too as I was on tenterhooks for an hour while they did it an waited for him to wake), he also had an x-ray which was fine - no blockages kidney stones or fractures etc. 
Lola very kindly timed it well and almost filled his box with poop while we were waiting to see the vet so she had a *very* fresh sample to test and that was clear too - no parasites. 
According to her scales Lola is almost a kg lighter than when I weighed him on 9th April but I don't think that's right. I would have certainly noticed that much sudden weight loss when I put him in his soaks. I will check my scales and weigh him again tomorrow. 
She told me raise his basking spot to 115' so I have ordered a 150w mvb as if I lower the 125 anymore he won't be able to get under it! She also gave him some fluids and glucose to try to perk him up a bit and I have to use Reptiboost twice day to see if that helps, but everything rests on these blood tests. 
Worrying times.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two?
> I thought it was only Julio?
> I've increased to two.
> Want more.
> I am looking forward to being fifty three in a few months.
> You are, of course, invited to the party.


You have 2 torts now?
You must tell me about your new addition when you have time.
Was s/he rescued too?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm massively behind too.
> My news would be old news.
> I expect Linda or Sabine would be up to speed.
> And I will read every message at some point.


Linda did a great job!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's available .


is the engagement off between Tidgy and Oli then?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and a most welcomey welcome welcoming to you.
> Has the One-Legged Pirate been being nice to you?
> And the Roommates?
> Fancy a coffee?
> I'll be bringing lots of cheese soon, but it may be a month or three.


I'd forgotten about the one legged pirate - that's who Linda was on about!! I think the leprechaun is a newcomer though!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You are an absolute STAR. I could kiss you right now. I will go to the hardware store and get wiring just like in your picture and then wire it exactly like that. The white was going to the plug - electrical power. But totally wrong. But I think that I would rather get wiring exactly as in the pic and do it that way. Then it should be right. I am so Happy right now. Did I say I could Kiss you?


You have a lot of patience Carol. I would have thrown it out of the window by now


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely to see you all.
> I'm off back to my fossils
> Be back in a month or three.
> Welcome back, Lyn!
> Life's good!


Welcome back to you too Adam!
Hope you manage to finish your work before then so you can pop back sooner.
Take care until we meet again! (said with a dramatic flourish of course )


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> The workers of the CDR.[emoji1] when they want to of course.


I'd forgotten about the one legged pirate but Montgomery and the Leprechaun are new, I'll look forward to bumping into them!


----------



## Lyn W

Catch you all later fellow CDRers - time to slave over a hot microwave again.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Montgomery? Pirate? Leprechaun? New pets?


Montgomery is the armadillo coffee table; he has been around for ages. The one-legged pirate got into trouble and stopped serving CDR drinks so the leprechaun took over... until he got the sack for getting up to mischief and so the pirate is in theory back in charge.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I really hope it is, but unfortunately I think this is different from a mood swing.
> Today as well as the bloods (which they had to sedate him for and almost me too as I was on tenterhooks for an hour while they did it an waited for him to wake), he also had an x-ray which was fine - no blockages kidney stones or fractures etc.
> Lola very kindly timed it well and almost filled his box with poop while we were waiting to see the vet so she had a *very* fresh sample to test and that was clear too - no parasites.
> According to her scales Lola is almost a kg lighter than when I weighed him on 9th April but I don't think that's right. I would have certainly noticed that much sudden weight loss when I put him in his soaks. I will check my scales and weigh him again tomorrow.
> She told me raise his basking spot to 115' so I have ordered a 150w mvb as if I lower the 125 anymore he won't be able to get under it! She also gave him some fluids and glucose to try to perk him up a bit and I have to use Reptiboost twice day to see if that helps, but everything rests on these blood tests.
> Worrying times.


Very worrying  Come on Lola. Time to get better. The CDR is on your case now


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You have 2 torts now?
> You must tell me about your new addition when you have time.
> Was s/he rescued too?


Ed found a baby wandering the enclosure ... one that he didn't find from an old nest


----------



## Bambam1989

Shame on me. I've done went and bought another orchid.
Hope my orchid killing curse is long gone..
Good news on the first orchid I bought though, it's starting to put out a new leaf. Yay new orchid growing record!


----------



## DE42

That looks right for the diagram. I'll have the election at work look at it too and see what he says.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I still haven't gotten it right though even with Dans help. So FRUSTRATING. Sorry for shouting.


I did think of something that could have gone wrong. Did you wire the plug or did it have one on it?


----------



## DE42

DE42 said:


> I did think of something that could have gone wrong. Did you wire the plug or did it have one on it?


If you wired the plug you may have got the hot and neutral wires backwards. That would cause it not to work. If that's it just flipping those back should fix it.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Shame on me. I've done went and bought another orchid.
> Hope my orchid killing curse is long gone..
> Good news on the first orchid I bought though, it's starting to put out a new leaf. Yay new orchid growing record!



Well done!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Bea, good to be back. I hear Jaques has been giving you a fright!


Yes, but she's much better now, thanks!


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> Yes, but she's much better now, thanks!


I was wondering about that. I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> And let's not forget the wonderful @Gillian Moore


Thanks so much your kind words, Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Sadly no.
> 
> @Gillian Moore Lyn has reappeared in the CDR
> 
> For the newer members, Gillian and her beloved Greek called Oli (after German footballer Oliver Kahn) is in Jordan


Hi Linda, here I am.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I really hope it is, but unfortunately I think this is different from a mood swing.
> Today as well as the bloods (which they had to sedate him for and almost me too as I was on tenterhooks for an hour while they did it an waited for him to wake), he also had an x-ray which was fine - no blockages kidney stones or fractures etc.
> Lola very kindly timed it well and almost filled his box with poop while we were waiting to see the vet so she had a *very* fresh sample to test and that was clear too - no parasites.
> According to her scales Lola is almost a kg lighter than when I weighed him on 9th April but I don't think that's right. I would have certainly noticed that much sudden weight loss when I put him in his soaks. I will check my scales and weigh him again tomorrow.
> She told me raise his basking spot to 115' so I have ordered a 150w mvb as if I lower the 125 anymore he won't be able to get under it! She also gave him some fluids and glucose to try to perk him up a bit and I have to use Reptiboost twice day to see if that helps, but everything rests on these blood tests.
> Worrying times.


So sorry Lola is poorly.  I'm not sure whether to hope the tests show nothing wrong (which leaves you with no explanation for his behavior changes...) or for something that is quickly, easily and inexpensively fixed!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linda, here I am.



Gillian! [emoji217][emoji253][emoji175]

I am so happy to see you. This really has become a CDR reunion. Pull up an armadillo and tell us your news 

How is Oli?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> is the engagement off between Tidgy and Oli then?


That's my guess- he's left her at the altar!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I really hope it is, but unfortunately I think this is different from a mood swing.
> Today as well as the bloods (which they had to sedate him for and almost me too as I was on tenterhooks for an hour while they did it an waited for him to wake), he also had an x-ray which was fine - no blockages kidney stones or fractures etc.
> Lola very kindly timed it well and almost filled his box with poop while we were waiting to see the vet so she had a *very* fresh sample to test and that was clear too - no parasites.
> According to her scales Lola is almost a kg lighter than when I weighed him on 9th April but I don't think that's right. I would have certainly noticed that much sudden weight loss when I put him in his soaks. I will check my scales and weigh him again tomorrow.
> She told me raise his basking spot to 115' so I have ordered a 150w mvb as if I lower the 125 anymore he won't be able to get under it! She also gave him some fluids and glucose to try to perk him up a bit and I have to use Reptiboost twice day to see if that helps, but everything rests on these blood tests.
> Worrying times.


Shame Lyn. Big hugs and I really hope it's nothing and that it is just a mood swing.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You have a lot of patience Carol. I would have thrown it out of the window by now


Well I have given up. Both thermostats are going back to the shop. They must must wire it for me and confirm it works. And the one that stopped working should still be under warranty as I only bought it in Jan this year.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back to you too Adam!
> Hope you manage to finish your work before then so you can pop back sooner.
> Take care until we meet again! (said with a dramatic flourish of course )


Wow that is with quite the flourish. I like your style.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'd forgotten about the one legged pirate but Montgomery and the Leprechaun are new, I'll look forward to bumping into them!


They were here when I joined in December. Lol. Montgomery is awesome. He brings us coffee and rusks and biscuits in the morning. But the Leprechaun has gone into cahoots with the one legged pirate and abscones with our cocktails in the evening. The two of them along with the meerkat and Moozillians ghost shrimp cause mayhem and plot the downfall and or try to put the blame on poor Jacques for their nonsense.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Catch you all later fellow CDRers - time to slave over a hot microwave again.


So is it pre-bought food or soup again?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Very worrying  Come on Lola. Time to get better. The CDR is on your case now


Yes. And we are all like dogs with a bone.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Shame on me. I've done went and bought another orchid.
> Hope my orchid killing curse is long gone..
> Good news on the first orchid I bought though, it's starting to put out a new leaf. Yay new orchid growing record!


Whoop whoop. Well done Bambam


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> That looks right for the diagram. I'll have the election at work look at it too and see what he says.


Thank you Dan. I am taking them both back to the shop as the first was only bought in Jan and the digital one I am going to tell them that they must wire it for me and they need to confirm it works.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Montgomery is the armadillo coffee table; he has been around for ages. The one-legged pirate got into trouble and stopped serving CDR drinks so the leprechaun took over... until he got the sack for getting up to mischief and so the pirate is in theory back in charge.


. 
Thanks for that I remember the armadillo but not his name. Those pesky leprechauns are trouble with a capital T .


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I did think of something that could have gone wrong. Did you wire the plug or did it have one on it?


I wired it. But it is simple it tells you where to put the blue wire and where to the brown one. Blue and brown are engraved on the plug.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> If you wired the plug you may have got the hot and neutral wires backwards. That would cause it not to work. If that's it just flipping those back should fix it.


I am also sure that the shop must have a few of them connected in their shop. So i will look at how theirs looks.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I wired it. But it is simple it tells you where to put the blue wire and where to the brown one. Blue and brown are engraved on the plug.


Well that was the only other thing I could think of. Sorry it did not work. Hopefully they can get it working or replace it if it is messed up.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I was wondering about that. I'm glad to hear that.


How's your bunny project coming along?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Linda, here I am.


Welcome back. How are you doing?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> So sorry Lola is poorly.  I'm not sure whether to hope the tests show nothing wrong (which leaves you with no explanation for his behavior changes...) or for something that is quickly, easily and inexpensively fixed!!!!


Good thinking.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> That's my guess- he's left her at the altar!


I didn't even know that Tidgy was engaged.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> How's your bunny project coming along?


Delayed for now. I could not get ready in time for those I had reserved so I cancelled. But I am sure more will pop up when I am. Also it's probably best if I'm not gone the week after I get them lol


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Very worrying  Come on Lola. Time to get better. The CDR is on your case now


I'm trying to stay positive but I think there is something very wrong in spite of the vet saying that he is strong, has a good shell, mouth and lovely bright eyes. It's what's going on inside that counts. 
I just hope it is something that can be treated, I will be devastated if I lose him.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well that was the only other thing I could think of. Sorry it did not work. Hopefully they can get it working or replace it if it is messed up.


Thank you so much for trying. I really really appreciate it.[emoji8]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ed found a baby wandering the enclosure ... one that he didn't find from an old nest


Ah....so there could be more! 
What's Splat's story?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Delayed for now. I could not get ready in time for those I had reserved so I cancelled. But I am sure more will pop up when I am. Also it's probably best if I'm not gone the week after I get them lol


That is true. You are going on your vacation soon right.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm trying to stay positive but I think there is something very wrong in spite of the vet saying that he is strong, has a good shell, mouth and lovely bright eyes. It's what's going on inside that counts.
> I just hope it is something that can be treated, I will be devastated if I lose him.


Don't think like that. They will find the problem and will be able to fix it. We are going to think positive thoughts and send them your way.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your kind words, Ed.


Hi Gillian!!
How are you and Oli?


----------



## DE42

The 21st of may


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> So sorry Lola is poorly.  I'm not sure whether to hope the tests show nothing wrong (which leaves you with no explanation for his behavior changes...) or for something that is quickly, easily and inexpensively fixed!!!!


Thanks Bea, I can't think what it could be.
I have been googling symptoms and can only think it may be renal failure, or some sort of cancer. I don't think tumours would show up on an xray would they? So if the bloods show something he may need an MRI. Or possibly something he ate out in his enclosure but there's nothing there but dandies, grass and clover.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Don't think like that. They will find the problem and will be able to fix it. We are going to think positive thoughts and send them your way.


All positive thoughts gratefully accepted Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I didn't even know that Tidgy was engaged.


Oh yes Tidgy has been betrothed to Gillian's Oli for a while, it's a long engagement!!


----------



## Lyn W

Is anyone else having trouble with liking posts? I just liked a whole bunch and when I came back the 'You' had disappeared from them. When I clicked 'like' again someone else's name comes up. 'You' comes back when I click on 'like; again? Very strange


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Delayed for now. I could not get ready in time for those I had reserved so I cancelled. But I am sure more will pop up when I am. Also it's probably best if I'm not gone the week after I get them lol


You should get a leveret instead of a bunny the day before your holiday 
then you can say 'Hare today, gone tomorrow'

(Sorry Dan I have a terrible sense of humour)


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with liking posts? I just liked a whole bunch and when I came back the 'You' had disappeared from them. When I clicked 'like' again someone else's name comes up. 'You' comes back when I click on 'like; again? Very strange


Actually yes. There has been several post that I have not been able to like for some reason or the like button is not there at all.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They were here when I joined in December. Lol. Montgomery is awesome. He brings us coffee and rusks and biscuits in the morning. But the Leprechaun has gone into cahoots with the one legged pirate and abscones with our cocktails in the evening. The two of them along with the meerkat and Moozillians ghost shrimp cause mayhem and plot the downfall and or try to put the blame on poor Jacques for their nonsense.


Terrible shenanigans in the CDR!
Has anyone found the naughty step yet?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Actually yes. There has been several post that I have not been able to like for some reason or the like button is not there at all.


Oh dear hope the forum isn't going to crash again.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Gillian! [emoji217][emoji253][emoji175]
> 
> I am so happy to see you. This really has become a CDR reunion. Pull up an armadillo and tell us your news
> 
> How is Oli?


Hi (again) Linda. 

Pleasure is mine.  How are you?

Oli's fine now that it is getting warmer here. But he's rather inactive, don't know why.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So is it pre-bought food or soup again?


Actually for a change I used my George Foreman grill to make a toasted cheese and tomato panini - that's cooking with real ingredients isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Welcome back. How are you doing?


Thanks the welcome. 

Am well, thanks, How are you?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian!!
> How are you and Oli?


Hi Lyn! 

We're fine thanks. And hope you are as well.

What's wrong with Lola? if I may ask. Hope it's nothing serious.

Wishes for him to get well soon.


----------



## Lyn W

That's good to hear Gillian, Is Oli eating by himself now or does his lordship still expect you wait on him?
I'm fine thank you, but Lola has been off his food and quite inactive lately.
He always slows down in the winter but this year he hasn't really snapped out of it. He did start to but then reverted back to extreme winter mode.
Normally he's eating at least a 5 litre container of food, but he's only eating a fraction of that at the moment.
Not like him at all. I think he has been missing the CDR too.
Thank you for your kind wishes - I will tell him.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That's good to hear Gillian, Is Oli eating by himself now or does his lordship still expect you wait on him?
> I'm fine thank you, but Lola has been off his food and quite inactive lately.
> He always slows down in the winter but this year he hasn't really snapped out of it. He did start to but then reverted back to extreme winter mode.
> Normally he's eating at least a 5 litre container of food, but he's only eating a fraction of that at the moment.
> Not like him at all. I think he has been missing the CDR too.
> Thank you for your kind wishes - I will tell him.



Thanks Lyn. well, "His Royal Highness" OLI still refuses to eat unless I hand feed him, believe it or not. Somewhat funny isn't it? I don't mind it, however one isn't always in the mood. Know what I mean? Goodness....torts can be incredibly stubborn. 

What's the weather like back there, these days? Am asking as during Winter (cold weather) torts do lose appetite.

I miss Lola and I'm sure both Olis miss hm too.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The 21st of may


Yay. Not long to go.!!


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Lola,




Much love,
Gillian,Oli (my tort) and Oli Kahn! ​


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes Tidgy has been betrothed to Gillian's Oli for a while, it's a long engagement!!


How long. If it was for at least 5 years then Oli would be Tidgy's common law wife.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks Lyn. well, "His Royal Highness" OLI still refuses to eat unless I hand feed him, believe it or not. Somewhat funny isn't it? I don't mind it, however one isn't always in the mood. Know what I mean? Goodness....torts can be incredibly stubborn.
> 
> What's the weather like back there, these days? Am asking as during Winter (cold weather) torts do lose appetite.
> 
> I miss Lola and I'm sure both Olis miss hm too.


Lola likes being hand fed too since he has been poorly but he will feed himself too.
The UK weather was scorching hot last weekend - up to 28'C in some places but Lola hasn't wanted to be out in it for long - I have that problem every year with him. last year I realised that he didn't like to be put out and left in his enclosure but preferred to wander in and out on his own, but so far this year he hasn't been interested.
Today the temps have dropped again so back to about a normal 15'C for Spring.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with liking posts? I just liked a whole bunch and when I came back the 'You' had disappeared from them. When I clicked 'like' again someone else's name comes up. 'You' comes back when I click on 'like; again? Very strange


No. I havent had any issues yet.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> How long. If it was for at least 5 years then Oli would be Tidgy's common law wife.[emoji6]


You'll have to ask Gillian that. I think they were already courting when I joined in 2014/15


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You should get a leveret instead of a bunny the day before your holiday
> then you can say 'Hare today, gone tomorrow'
> 
> (Sorry Dan I have a terrible sense of humour)


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Dear Lola,
> 
> View attachment 238033
> 
> 
> Much love,
> Gillian,Oli (my tort) and Oli Kahn! ​


Thank you Gillian x


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> How long. If it was for at least 5 years then Oli would be Tidgy's common law wife.[emoji6]


Good one!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Terrible shenanigans in the CDR!
> Has anyone found the naughty step yet?


Nope. Didn't know there was one.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Actually for a change I used my George Foreman grill to make a toasted cheese and tomato panini - that's cooking with real ingredients isn't it?


Lol. Absolutely.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to ask Gillian that. I think they were already courting when I joined in 2014/15


Correct. And we are going to arrange a lovely wedding party. Wait and see what @Tidgy's Dad says.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope. Didn't know there was one.


I'm sure there is one somewhere in the dark.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the welcome.
> 
> Am well, thanks, How are you?



All good. A few hiccups here and there. But nothing I cant handle.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct. And we are going to arrange a lovely wedding party. Wait and see what @Tidgy's Dad says.


Of course in the UK, the tradition is that the bride's father will be expected to cover all costs so you don't need to worry about that Gillian.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Of course in the UK, the tradition is that the bride's father he will be expected to cover all costs so you don't need to worry about that Gillian.





CarolM said:


> All good. A few hiccups here and there. But nothing I cant handle.


Glad to know you are well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You'll have to ask Gillian that. I think they were already courting when I joined in 2014/15


So almost common law marriage.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So almost common law marriage.


More of a common tort marriage 
(not that Tidgy and Oli are common of course, they are very high class torts - as are their owners)


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure there is one somewhere in the dark.


We must find it as there are occassions the some cdr members need to go sit on it.


----------



## Gillian M

@CarolM @Lyn

look at them (Tidgy and Oli)



​


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> More of a common tort marriage
> (not that Tidgy and Oli are common of course, they are very high class torts - as are their owners)


Oh of course that goes without saying.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> @CarolM @Lyn
> 
> look at them (Tidgy and Oli)
> View attachment 238035
> 
> 
> ​


A very cute couple.
I think they'll need a much healthier wedding breakfast than that so you'll need to find different caterers, but love the outfits!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> We must find it as there are occassions the some cdr members need to go sit on it.


Definitely!


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> @CarolM @Lyn
> 
> look at them (Tidgy and Oli)
> View attachment 238035
> 
> 
> ​


Aaahhh cute. They make the perfect couple.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you make it to Aqaba for your holiday @Gillian Moore


----------



## Lyn W

I have to say goodnight now, it's so easy to lose a few hours while chatting here isn't it?
So Nos da Carol and Gillian (and any one else lurking in the corners), hope you have a wonderful Wednesday!
Take care


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> A very cute couple.
> I think they'll need a much healthier wedding breakfast than that so you'll need to find different caterers, but love the outfits!!


Thanks Lyn. Though I agree with you: we're going to have to find another cook.


----------



## Gillian M

Thank you. 


CarolM said:


> Aaahhh cute. They make the perfect couple.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I have to say goodnight now, it's so easy to lose a few hours while chatting here isn't it?
> So Nos da Carol and Gillian (and any one else lurking in the corners), hope you have a wonderful Wednesday!
> Take care


Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Did you make it to Aqaba for your holiday @Gillian Moore


Oh....yes I finally did! I enjoyed it so much, I didn't want to return to Amman.


----------



## Gillian M

Time for me to say :

Good night and sweet dreams to yo all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks so much your kind words, Ed.


Kindness that you deserve


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> I have to say goodnight now, it's so easy to lose a few hours while chatting here isn't it?
> So Nos da Carol and Gillian (and any one else lurking in the corners), hope you have a wonderful Wednesday!
> Take care


Lurk lurk.
Goodnight


----------



## DE42

Goodnight


----------



## DE42

Goodnight


Gillian Moore said:


> Time for me to say :
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to yo all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> [QUOTE="ZEROPILOT, post: 1607087, member: 42088"
> Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.


Nor me - I just talk drivel usually.
It's always been nice to chat to you though Ed.[/QUOTE]
Thank Lyn.
You are truly one of my favorite strangers.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have to say goodnight now, it's so easy to lose a few hours while chatting here isn't it?
> So Nos da Carol and Gillian (and any one else lurking in the corners), hope you have a wonderful Wednesday!
> Take care


Good night and sleep tight and sweet dreams


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better Ed but sorry it's still ongoing. Do you know which you're likely to go for yet?


No
Neither until I have no other choice


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Time for me to say :
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams to yo all.


Good night , sleep tight and sweet dreams


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> SPLAT is a Greek that Adam rescued. He spent the winter with friends of Adam. He won’t be allowed near Tidgy, but I think the longer term plan is for SPLAT to be accommodated at Adam’s
> 
> 
> Needless to say, SPLAT is an acronym that I admit to having forgotten


I imagined SPLAT was a gecko. That's the noise ours make when they jump against a window.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

DE42 said:


> We the doctor that said over a week ago that she would fill out my FMLA now says she won't so I'm back to not having any job protection from losing my job. I HATE the doctors around here. I really do.


Hello, @DE42 
I haven't gotten around to meeting you. But I see you've found this little place full of wonderful people.
A nice little family, actually.
Welcome.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night folks.


----------



## DE42

Thanks. And it's good to meet you.


ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, @DE42
> I haven't gotten around to meeting you. But I see you've found this little place full of wonderful people.
> A nice little family, actually.
> Welcome.


----------



## DE42

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night folks.


Goodnight.


----------



## DE42

Anyone else still up?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Anyone else still up?


I am


----------



## Bambam1989

Just realized the drain pipe under the kitchen sink is leaking.. 
My husband will be thrilled to have something else to fix..


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Just realized the drain pipe under the kitchen sink is leaking..
> My husband will be thrilled to have something else to fix..


Sounds fun lol.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Sounds fun lol.


Oodles


----------



## DE42

So question. I found someone local that has a leopard tort. On the tort scale how hard are they to keep?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> So question. I found someone local that has a leopard tort. On the tort scale how hard are they to keep?


Depends on the age/ size.


----------



## DE42

Smallish


Bambam1989 said:


> Depends on the age/ size.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Smallish
> View attachment 238038


Not much to use as a size comparison..
In your climate it would need a heated enclosure in winter. A heated barn or fix up a room in the house just for it.
Leopards are prone to easily pyramid from what I've read so providing humidity will be important. They eat mostly leafy greens/weeds. Not a fruit eater.
I would consider them on the same "difficulty" level as a sulcata, they just stay smaller.
Give the leopard tort caresheets a read. Do you know how to find them? I can link them if you want.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Not much to use as a size comparison..
> In your climate it would need a heated enclosure in winter. A heated barn or fix up a room in the house just for it.
> Leopards are prone to easily pyramid from what I've read so providing humidity will be important. They eat mostly leafy greens/weeds. Not a fruit eater.
> I would consider them on the same "difficulty" level as a sulcata they just stay smaller.
> Give the leopard tort caresheets a read. Do you know how to find them? I can link them if you want.



I can. Thanks for the offer though. 

I just saw it and thought I'd ask. I'm really looking for something smaller. But that is the first thing other than sulcata, res, and snapping turtles I've seen around me lol.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I can. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> I just saw it and thought I'd ask. I'm really looking for something smaller. But that is the first thing other than sulcata, res, and snapping turtles I've seen around me lol.


In that case I fully recommend deciding on what type of tort/ turtles your mostly interested in and then finding a really good breeder.
Are you wanting a species that hybernates or prefer a non hybernating species?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> In that case I fully recommend deciding on what type of tort/ turtles your mostly interested in and then finding a really good breeder.
> Are you wanting a species that hybernates or prefer a non hybernating species?


The problem is the one I really like the best is a species I can not keep here. It's against the law to keep them in my state. A felony offence.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> The problem is the one I really like the best is a species I can not keep here. It's against the law to keep them in my state. A felony offence.


What kind?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> What kind?


The native eastern box turtle.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> The native eastern box turtle.


What about a different type of box then...


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> The native eastern box turtle.


I think the Chinese box turtles (c.flavomarginata) are gorgeous. Don't know anything about them other than they are pretty.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I think the Chinese box turtles (c.flavomarginata) are gorgeous. Don't know anything about them other than they are pretty.


I'll take a look. I've also considered redfoots. 

I may just stick with the painteds I originally was going to start with lol


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I'll take a look. I've also considered redfoots.
> 
> I may just stick with the painteds I originally was going to start with lol



I love my redfoots!! They are sweet, pretty and social! Do you live in a humid area? I can’t remember where you are! That’s the hardiest part for me because it’s so dry here.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Just realized the drain pipe under the kitchen sink is leaking..
> My husband will be thrilled to have something else to fix..


Does the house belong to you or are you renting?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Smallish
> View attachment 238038


Be Careful it's not a scam.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The problem is the one I really like the best is a species I can not keep here. It's against the law to keep them in my state. A felony offence.


[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

A quick catch up and Good Mornooning all. Hoping you all have an awesome day. Not chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Just realized the drain pipe under the kitchen sink is leaking..
> My husband will be thrilled to have something else to fix..



To be fair, he was the one making a wall fall down 

At least the electrics were made safe before the plumbing started leaking.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I had a better night’s sleep last night thank goodness. This morning I need to take son shopping for a suit for his graduation. It’s a challenge when he’s 6’6” (2 metres tall) to find anything that fits, let alone anything that’s affordable


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a better night’s sleep last night thank goodness. This morning I need to take son shopping for a suit for his graduation. It’s a challenge when he’s 6’6” (2 metres tall) to find anything that fits, let alone anything that’s affordable


I can just imagine how difficult that must be. Good Luck


----------



## JoesMum

Suit purchased remarkably easily in the first shop we tried. We obviously got lucky. 

40” chest long jacket and 32” waist extra long trousers ... Seriously who has a 32” waist?!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Suit purchased remarkably easily in the first shop we tried. We obviously got lucky.
> 
> 40” chest long jacket and 32” waist extra long trousers ... Seriously who has a 32” waist?!


I wish I had a 32 waist.


----------



## DE42

I would go visit fist and get only exchange money when I got the tort. Unfortunately I know how CL can be.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I wish I had a 32 waist.



Me too!!


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I would go visit fist and get only exchange money when I got the tort. Unfortunately I know how CL can be.



Good luck Dan!! I hope you get him!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Top o the marnin' to you all! I've got a big day planned for working outside. Lot's of clean up to take care of. Plus, now that the night time temperatures have warmed up, I've go to start bringing all the plants out of the green house. Busy, busy!


----------



## DE42

@Momof4 I don't think I'm going that route right now. But thank you anyway.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Top o the marnin' to you all! I've got a big day planned for working outside. Lot's of clean up to take care of. Plus, now that the night time temperatures have warmed up, I've go to start bringing all the plants out of the green house. Busy, busy!


Have fun


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> @Momof4 I don't think I'm going that route right now. But thank you anyway.



Oh sorry, I must of read your post wrong.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Oh sorry, I must of read your post wrong.


It's quiet alright. I was just wondering about it before. Just something I don't see around here. 

The ones I have considered are redfoots and more aquatic turtles like eastern painted, and such. 

Since it was mentioned I have also been looking at the Chinese box turtle also. 

I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do but I'll figure it out. 
I may look around when I head to FL and see if I can see some in person that way I can get a better feel for what they are like.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Does the house belong to you or are you renting?


It's ours. The people who previously owned it apparently slapped alot of paint on this pig


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, @DE42
> I haven't gotten around to meeting you. But I see you've found this little place full of wonderful people.
> A nice little family, actually.
> Welcome.


Hi Ed! Hope u r well.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kindness that you deserve


Oh.... thank you so much once again, Ed.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 238082​



Hi Gillian!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Top o the marnin' to you all! I've got a big day planned for working outside. Lot's of clean up to take care of. Plus, now that the night time temperatures have warmed up, I've go to start bringing all the plants out of the green house. Busy, busy!


Sounds like it is going to be a productive day. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's ours. The people who previously owned it apparently slapped alot of paint on this pig


Well at least the work you are putting in is for yourself and not somebody else. This way you are 100% sure that the job has been done correctly as well. Still crappy that you have to do it though.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 238082​


Hi!! Back at ya! [emoji16]


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Hi Gillian!!


Hi, hope you're well.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi!! Back at ya! [emoji16]


Thanks and hope you are fine.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I got asked to attend a governor meeting this afternoon which was unexpected. I sat for the first hour, but had to wander round the room for the second hour as my back didn't like the chairs [emoji849]

Anyway, I survived  The temperature has dropped off a bit here. I think the weather will return to more normal for the time of year (15-17C) from now on.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks and hope you are fine.


All good here in SA. How is it on your end?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> All good here in SA. How is it on your end?


So far so good though the weather is very unstable which is irritating me and Oli.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I got asked to attend a governor meeting this afternoon which was unexpected. I sat for the first hour, but had to wander round the room for the second hour as my back didn't like the chairs [emoji849]
> 
> Anyway, I survived  The temperature has dropped off a bit here. I think the weather will return to more normal for the time of year (15-17C) from now on.


Baby steps. At least you now know it is do-able even if you wonder around for the last bit.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> So far so good though the weather is very unstable which is irritating me and Oli.


Mmm I have heard that weather can affect ones mood.[emoji33]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Mmm I have heard that weather can affect ones mood.[emoji33]


It definitely effects mine. Winter here, is so annoying, boring... you name it. Temp drops so much and I get stuck at home. Let alone that, it snows almost every year. On the other hand, during Summer we boil to death: desert climate with no Spring/Autumn, unfortunately.


----------



## DE42

Winter last from September to April here so I can feel you. Another reason I'm moving south.


Gillian Moore said:


> It definitely effects mine. Winter here, is so annoying, boring... you name it. Temp drops so much and I get stuck at home. Let alone that, it snows almost every year. On the other hand, during Summer we boil to death: desert climate with no Spring/Autumn, unfortunately.


----------



## Gillian M

DE42 said:


> Winter last from September to April here so I can feel you. Another reason I'm moving south.


Hi. Nice to "meet" you.

Can't blame you. God only knows how much I dislike Winter.


----------



## DE42

Nice to meet you too. I've been running into lots of new people here in the dark lately lol


Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Nice to "meet" you.
> 
> Can't blame you. God only knows how much I dislike Winter.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> It definitely effects mine. Winter here, is so annoying, boring... you name it. Temp drops so much and I get stuck at home. Let alone that, it snows almost every year. On the other hand, during Summer we boil to death: desert climate with no Spring/Autumn, unfortunately.


I prefer winter to summer except for the part of getting up in the dark and coming home in the dark. And when you spend 90 % of your time in an office and or indoors you start missing the sun.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Nice to meet you too. I've been running into lots of new people here in the dark lately lol


As long as you are not knocking them over that is a good thing. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## DE42

Ummmm.... I won't comment there. Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ummmm.... I won't comment there. Lol


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> As long as you are not knocking them over that is a good thing. [emoji4][emoji4]


Or stepping on people's feet...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Or stepping on people's feet...


Well i believe the right foot is okay, it's the left you have to worry about.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well i believe the right foot is okay, it's the left you have to worry about.


I prefer to not have either of mine stepped on please[emoji39]


----------



## DE42

Well I got my appointment to get scoped out by the doc. I'll be going the 15th for an upper GI, ileoscope, and rectal scope. The trifecta of fun lol. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well I got my appointment to get scoped out by the doc. I'll be going the 15th for an upper GI, ileoscope, and rectal scope. The trifecta of fun lol.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Umm good luck, I hope it is not as uncomfortable as it sounds.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I prefer to not have either of mine stepped on please[emoji39]


Hee hee hee.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I got my appointment to get scoped out by the doc. I'll be going the 15th for an upper GI, ileoscope, and rectal scope. The trifecta of fun lol.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Oh boy. Sounds like you are going to need it.


----------



## DE42

It's ok at least they drug you and know you out first.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I prefer winter to summer except for the part of getting up in the dark and coming home in the dark. And when you spend 90 % of your time in an office and or indoors you start missing the sun.


I prefer Summer no matter how hot it gets. 

Winter is so boring especially when the day gets so short and by 5pm it's dark.


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> I prefer Summer no matter how hot it gets.
> 
> Winter is so boring especially when the day gets so short and by 5pm it's dark.


I agree with you. Give me sunshine!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's ok at least they drug you and know you out first.


Thank goodness for small mercies.


----------



## Gillian M

DE42 said:


> Well I got my appointment to get scoped out by the doc. I'll be going the 15th for an upper GI, ileoscope, and rectal scope. The trifecta of fun lol.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> I prefer Summer no matter how hot it gets.
> 
> Winter is so boring especially when the day gets so short and by 5pm it's dark.


I understand. Unfortunately for me I get very hot so having to deal with the summer heat as well makes summer unpleasant for me.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> I agree with you. Give me sunshine!


Me too. But not too much, please. The sun can get rather dangerous, here. We are cautioned not to remain outdoors for too long. Sun strokes are frightening.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I agree with you. Give me sunshine!


Oh i love sunshine just not the heat. [emoji13]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I understand. Unfortunately for me I get very hot so having to deal with the summer heat as well makes summer unpleasant for me.


I know what you mean.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Me too. But not too much, please. The sun can get rather dangerous, here. We are cautioned not to remain outdoors for too long. Sun strokes are frightening.


I hear you.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Oh i love sunshine just not the heat. [emoji13]


The trouble is that there's HEAT and HEAT in the real sense of the word, here. It's not "sunshine."


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> Me too. But not too much, please. The sun can get rather dangerous, here. We are cautioned not to remain outdoors for too long. Sun strokes are frightening.


Where are you from Gillian? I grew up in Texas and it got awfully hot. I know of many people (including my mother-in-law) that have had heat strokes. They never seem to fully recover.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> The trouble is that there's HEAT and HEAT in the real sense of the word, here. It's not "sunshine."


You are in Morroco right?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> The trouble is that there's HEAT and HEAT in the real sense of the word, here. It's not "sunshine."


The only time I really enjoy going to work is when it is really hot. At least the office has aircon. [emoji23]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> You are in Morroco right?


No dear. Adam, or @Tidgy's Dad is. I'm in Jordan.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh i love sunshine just not the heat. [emoji13]


In winter I tend to look like an Eskimo. My hubby will laugh at me because I'll have 3 jackets on in 40f weather. He will just need a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is way past my bedtime. So I will be signing off. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> The only time I really enjoy going to work is when it is really hot. At least the office has aircon. [emoji23]


Almost everyone has placed A/Cs in their flats, offices, and so on here.

They're also available in malls, offices and the rest.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> No dear. Adam, or @Tidgy's Dad is. I'm in Jordan.


Oh okay. How hot does it get there? ( last question before i go to sleep for real)


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> In winter I tend to look like an Eskimo. My hubby will laugh at me because I'll have 3 jackets on in 40f weather. He will just need a long sleeve shirt.


I sometimes walk around in short sleeves. But then we don't get as cold as you guys get.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Oh okay. How hot does it get there? ( last question before i go to sleep for real)


If you mean Jordan, temp could reach 45 degrees C during Summer, whilst in Winter it literally drops freezing point.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> If you mean Jordan, temp could reach 45 degrees C during Summer, whilst in Winter it literally drops freezing point.


Wow. Okay at least we don't get it that bad. If I remember correctly the worst we have had was 40c.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh....yes I finally did! I enjoyed it so much, I didn't want to return to Amman.


So glad you managed to go. My nephew was working on the Queen Mary 2 recently and Aqaba was one of the port of calls on her world voyage a few weeks ago (although my nephew had already left the liner by then) and I thought of you when I heard that.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s goodnight from me too. 

@DE42 Dan I hope the scoping goes ok


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagined SPLAT was a gecko. That's the noise ours make when they jump against a window.


I thought Adam had rescued another poor tort from a life of hell.
That's a good name for a gecko though!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> So glad you managed to go. My nephew was working on the Queen Mary 2 recently and Aqaba was one of the port of calls on her world voyage a few weeks ago (although my nephew had already left the liner by then) and I thought of you when I heard that.


Good evening Lyn. Hope you are well land that Lola is better.

I love the sea. I've been thinking of moving to Aqaba, however I'm hesitant.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I thought Adam had rescued another poor tort from a life of hell.
> That's a good name for a gecko though!


By the way, where is Ada @Tidgy's Dad ? Have not seen him around for the second consecutive day.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Just realized the drain pipe under the kitchen sink is leaking..
> My husband will be thrilled to have something else to fix..


Must be lovely to have a man who can fix things around the place.
I always used to say I was looking for a millionaire but now I'd be very happy with a handy man.
(and I don't mean one who just lives around the corner - although come to think of it that would be ideal really)
Hope it's all fixed now.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> So question. I found someone local that has a leopard tort. On the tort scale how hard are they to keep?


I have a leopard tort and he is beautiful but they are quite hard work and quite expensive to keep because of the year around heat they need. But having said that I am in the UK where it is cold and wet for most of the year. My heating has been 24/7/365 for the last 4 years and because weeds disappear in the winter costs for good quality shop bought mixed salads and greens can be high too. So if you are in a much warmer climate you wouldn't have those problems. 
They can grow quite large too - Lola has his own adapted room as he is far too big for a table or viv. 
I would read all the caresheets available and see which species suits your circumstances.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> It definitely effects mine. Winter here, is so annoying, boring... you name it. Temp drops so much and I get stuck at home. Let alone that, it snows almost every year. On the other hand, during Summer we boil to death: desert climate with no Spring/Autumn, unfortunately.


We had quite a fall of snow this year too but unlikely we will boil to death in our summer. I hope not anyway I don't like it too hot.


----------



## DE42

Thanks for the info  
Yeah although I do like them I don't think they would be a good first tort choice for me.


Lyn W said:


> I have a leopard tort and he is beautiful but they are quite hard work and quite expensive to keep because of the year around heat they need. But having said that I am in the UK where it is cold and wet for most of the year. My heating has been 24/7/365 for the last 4 years and because weeds disappear in the winter costs for good quality shop bought mixed salads and greens can be high too. So if you are in a much warmer climate you wouldn't have those problems.
> They can grow quite large too - Lola has his own adapted room as he is far too big for a table or viv.
> I would read all the caresheets available and see which species suits your circumstances.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Must be lovely to have a man who can fix things around the place.
> I always used to say I was looking for a millionaire but now I'd be very happy with a handy man.
> (and I don't mean one who just lives around the corner - although come to think of it that would be ideal really)
> Hope it's all fixed now.


Yes having my own personal handyman is nice but can be frustrating since he tends to be a perfectionist about things. 
He had it fixed within 10 minutes of getting home last night.


----------



## DE42

Do we have a care guide for the Chinese box turtle? I have been looking but have not had luck finding it.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Do we have a care guide for the Chinese box turtle? I have been looking but have not had luck finding it.


I don't think so. You can probably start a thread asking about them and their needs and get your answers. I believe there are several members that keep them.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't think so. You can probably start a thread asking about them and their needs and get your answers. I believe there are several members that keep them.


Ok cool. 

I've looked at a couple of care guides unline but I am not sure on some of the information. 
Like one said a 40 gallon tank was big enough for a full grown adult. That seams officially small to me.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Ummmm.... I won't comment there. Lol


OW! Who was that just trampled all over me?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Well I got my appointment to get scoped out by the doc. I'll be going the 15th for an upper GI, ileoscope, and rectal scope. The trifecta of fun lol.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Oh my goodness! That's a lot of scopes! Pity they don't just have one that goes right the way through to save all the messing around!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> OW! Who was that just trampled all over me?


Rouge armadillo?


----------



## DE42

By the way. Has anyone seen the penguins lately?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> It's ok at least they drug you and know you out first.


Thank goodness for that I would have to be completely unconscious too. 
Did you know that any professional who does colonic work has to be registered with a union? 
It's the Association of Rectal Service Engineers. 
Of course they're usually just known by their acronym.


----------



## DE42

Haha ^


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> By the way. Has anyone seen the penguins lately?


Last I remember, someone threatened to eat them..
Hopefully they are only hiding..


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well it is way past my bedtime. So I will be signing off. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


Sleep well Carol.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness for that I would have to be completely unconscious too.
> Did you know that any professional who does colonic work has to be registered with a union?
> It's the Association of Rectal Service Engineers.
> Of course they're usually just known by their acronym.


Muahaha how fitting


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn. Hope you are well land that Lola is better.
> 
> I love the sea. I've been thinking of moving to Aqaba, however I'm hesitant.


Hi Gillian sorry its taken me so long to get to here. I was trying to catch up on posts and then my sister rang me so was on the phone for an hour telling her all about Lola.
I hope you have had a good day today.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> By the way, where is Ada @Tidgy's Dad ? Have not seen him around for the second consecutive day.


He only popped back briefly yesterday and said he would be working for the next 3 months so we may not (not) see him until then.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s goodnight from me too.
> 
> @DE42 Dan I hope the scoping goes ok


Sorry I missed you Linda my sister rang me just as I was catching up with all the posts. 
Hope you sleep well and glad you managed to kit your son out for his graduation today. 
Nos Da


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Ok cool.
> 
> I've looked at a couple of care guides unline but I am not sure on some of the information.
> Like one said a 40 gallon tank was big enough for a full grown adult. That seams officially small to me.


Very small! The caresheets here in the Species Specific section are probably your best guides.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi to anyone still up and about hope you have all had a good day. 
I won't be here for long as it's past midnight here now and I need my bed.
Lola has eaten today but still only a very small amount compared to his usual feast. 
He was been quite active and alert after I got him up to have his Reptaboost soak this morning and my nephew said he was walking about when he called in Lola never drinks in his soak and I rarely catch him drinking from any of his bowls but I managed to get quite a bit of fluids with RB into him this evening by hand feeding him wet leaves.
I am wondering if he has a urinary tract infestation called *Hexamitiasis *which the vet wouldn't have tested for without a urine sample, but this can be very serious if not caught early. 
Anyway tomorrow is the day for the results and I am very nervous about that, so wish us luck!
Goodnight everyone - sleep well.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Hi to anyone still up and about hope you have all had a good day.
> I won't be here for long as it's past midnight here now and I need my bed.
> Lola has eaten today but still only a very small amount compared to his usual feast.
> He was been quite active and alert after I got him up to have his Reptaboost soak this morning and my nephew said he was walking about when he called in Lola never drinks in his soak and I rarely catch him drinking from any of his bowls but I managed to get quite a bit of fluids with RB into him this evening by hand feeding him wet leaves.
> I am wondering if he has a urinary tract infestation called *Hexamitiasis *which the vet wouldn't have tested for without a urine sample, but this can be very serious if not caught early.
> Anyway tomorrow is the day for the results and I am very nervous about that, so wish us luck!
> Goodnight everyone - sleep well.


Good luck!!
And goodnight.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Do we have a care guide for the Chinese box turtle? I have been looking but have not had luck finding it.


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/box-turtle-care-sheet.93937/
This says box turtles have lots of similarities so should cover all, but maybe one of the keepers could tell you more.
Night Dan


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Good luck!!
> And goodnight.


Thanks!!


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Well I got my appointment to get scoped out by the doc. I'll be going the 15th for an upper GI, ileoscope, and rectal scope. The trifecta of fun lol.
> 
> Wish me luck.



Geez, Dan!! That’s a lot in one day!!
What is a ileoscope? 
Who’s taking you? I hope you have support when you get home.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hi to anyone still up and about hope you have all had a good day.
> I won't be here for long as it's past midnight here now and I need my bed.
> Lola has eaten today but still only a very small amount compared to his usual feast.
> He was been quite active and alert after I got him up to have his Reptaboost soak this morning and my nephew said he was walking about when he called in Lola never drinks in his soak and I rarely catch him drinking from any of his bowls but I managed to get quite a bit of fluids with RB into him this evening by hand feeding him wet leaves.
> I am wondering if he has a urinary tract infestation called *Hexamitiasis *which the vet wouldn't have tested for without a urine sample, but this can be very serious if not caught early.
> Anyway tomorrow is the day for the results and I am very nervous about that, so wish us luck!
> Goodnight everyone - sleep well.



Close your eyes and good luck!


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Geez, Dan!! That’s a lot in one day!!
> What is a ileoscope?
> Who’s taking you? I hope you have support when you get home.


It's just like a colonoscopy but they go in though me stoma. My stoma is an ileostomy because the small intestine is all I got left. 

My Nan is taking me again and as far as support. It's a 5 hour drive there and back so all I'll get to do is sleep when I get home and go-to work the next day. Lol


----------



## Momof4

Just sharing my new snack obsession. 
Avocado toast with feta or goat cheese drizzled with balsamic glaze. You can sprinkle sesame seeds if you wish. It’s so good!!

I’m not even sure if you get avocados across the pond. Some states here don’t get them but they grow great in California.


----------



## DE42

Interesting. I may have to try it. Though I'll have to use white bread. The doc won't let me have the others now.


Momof4 said:


> Just sharing my new snack obsession.
> Avocado toast with feta or goat cheese drizzled with balsamic glaze. You can sprinkle sesame seeds if you wish. It’s so good!!
> 
> I’m not even sure if you get avocados across the pond. Some states here don’t get them but they grow great in California.
> 
> View attachment 238154


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just sharing my new snack obsession.
> Avocado toast with feta or goat cheese drizzled with balsamic glaze. You can sprinkle sesame seeds if you wish. It’s so good!!
> 
> I’m not even sure if you get avocados across the pond. Some states here don’t get them but they grow great in California.
> 
> View attachment 238154



That doesn't even look good to me - sorry.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Interesting. I may have to try it. Though I'll have to use white bread. The doc won't let me have the others now.



I use white bread. Sometimes I eat the healthier bread.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That doesn't even look good to me - sorry.



It’s okay Yvonne.


----------



## DE42

Think an 80gal tank would big enough for a 3" box turtle for a year?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Think an 80gal tank would big enough for a 3" box turtle for a year?


Depends on the foot print dimensions. I have a 95 gallon that is very tall with a small foot print that would only be suitable for a hatchling. Great for fishies though


----------



## Dipa

Lyn W said:


> Pleased to meet you Dipa.


Me too


----------



## Dipa

Good morning lovelies


----------



## DE42

Inside 23"×47"

Just asking because I was thinking if that would work for one year I'd wait until after I move to make the larger setup. 

I ask around 3" because I am not wanting to go above that size if I can help it lol.


Bambam1989 said:


> Depends on the foot print dimensions. I have a 95 gallon that is very tall with a small foot print that would only be suitable for a hatchling. Great for fishies though


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Inside 23"×47"
> 
> Just asking because I was thinking if that would work for one year I'd wait until after I move to make the larger setup.
> 
> I ask around 3" because I am not wanting to go above that size if I can help it lol.



How about a kiddie pool? Plus, a tank can’t go outside. 
With the pool you can put a screen lid on for predators.


----------



## Momof4

Here’s an old pic.


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> How about a kiddie pool? Plus, a tank can’t go outside.
> With the pool you can put a screen lid on for predators.


I think that sounds like a good idea too. I'd get two, one for outside and one for inside. Yay, kiddie pool in the living room!


----------



## Momof4

This is a small one so there are options and they’re under $10 or so.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> How about a kiddie pool? Plus, a tank can’t go outside.
> With the pool you can put a screen lid on for predators.


Not a bad idea. I think they have some at the local dollar store.


----------



## DE42

I have netting already also.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I have netting already also.



If you happen to do the netting, I recommend using a wood frame because I tried rocks to keep it tight and it sagged once and my little guy got tangled in it. It freaked me out!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi to anyone still up and about hope you have all had a good day.
> I won't be here for long as it's past midnight here now and I need my bed.
> Lola has eaten today but still only a very small amount compared to his usual feast.
> He was been quite active and alert after I got him up to have his Reptaboost soak this morning and my nephew said he was walking about when he called in Lola never drinks in his soak and I rarely catch him drinking from any of his bowls but I managed to get quite a bit of fluids with RB into him this evening by hand feeding him wet leaves.
> I am wondering if he has a urinary tract infestation called *Hexamitiasis *which the vet wouldn't have tested for without a urine sample, but this can be very serious if not caught early.
> Anyway tomorrow is the day for the results and I am very nervous about that, so wish us luck!
> Goodnight everyone - sleep well.



Fingers crossed for a simple explanation from the vet.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Yoga day today. From my point of view, that means turning up at the cafe for a cup of tea afterwards


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Muahaha how fitting


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes having my own personal handyman is nice but can be frustrating since he tends to be a perfectionist about things.
> He had it fixed within 10 minutes of getting home last night.


It has taken me 5 days to fix my thermostat issue.  I didn't even bother asking hubby as he is busy enough with work issues. And the eldest (who is studying mechatronics) has been writing tests all week, so he was studying very hard and I didn't want to disturb him.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't think so. You can probably start a thread asking about them and their needs and get your answers. I believe there are several members that keep them.


Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> By the way. Has anyone seen the penguins lately?


Come to think of it, I think that Sabine must have hidden them, as the last we saw she was protecting them from you guys.!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian sorry its taken me so long to get to here. I was trying to catch up on posts and then my sister rang me so was on the phone for an hour telling her all about Lola.
> I hope you have had a good day today.


How is Lola doing?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi to anyone still up and about hope you have all had a good day.
> I won't be here for long as it's past midnight here now and I need my bed.
> Lola has eaten today but still only a very small amount compared to his usual feast.
> He was been quite active and alert after I got him up to have his Reptaboost soak this morning and my nephew said he was walking about when he called in Lola never drinks in his soak and I rarely catch him drinking from any of his bowls but I managed to get quite a bit of fluids with RB into him this evening by hand feeding him wet leaves.
> I am wondering if he has a urinary tract infestation called *Hexamitiasis *which the vet wouldn't have tested for without a urine sample, but this can be very serious if not caught early.
> Anyway tomorrow is the day for the results and I am very nervous about that, so wish us luck!
> Goodnight everyone - sleep well.


Oh. Good Luck. And please let us know the results. We are all rooting for him.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Geez, Dan!! That’s a lot in one day!!
> What is a ileoscope?
> Who’s taking you? I hope you have support when you get home.


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just sharing my new snack obsession.
> Avocado toast with feta or goat cheese drizzled with balsamic glaze. You can sprinkle sesame seeds if you wish. It’s so good!!
> 
> I’m not even sure if you get avocados across the pond. Some states here don’t get them but they grow great in California.
> 
> View attachment 238154


Yuuummmmyyyy. That looks divine.!!


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good morning lovelies
> View attachment 238161


Good Morning Dipa. Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And so are you, Bee.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s an old pic.
> View attachment 238162


Love that. Looks really beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy.
> SPLAT does not come into the house.
> I keep them completely separate, they have never even seen each other.


Why ? There is no reason for that to my opinion. Or is the reason named wifey ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT is not a very polite young tortoise.


What does he do wrong ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely to see you all.
> I'm off back to my fossils
> Be back in a month or three.
> Welcome back, Lyn!
> Life's good!


Hi and bye !


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have netting already also.


Whoop Whoop. Sounds like a plan. You could also use your chicken coop that you already have (or is it not big enough). Then put your rabbits in there after you move and set up a larger area for your turtle.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Yoga day today. From my point of view, that means turning up at the cafe for a cup of tea afterwards


Best kind. Sounds like my kinda yoga.


----------



## CarolM

Well I am all caught up. The bosses have let us go home early. So I am going home, to put in my digital thermostat, now that it is working properly. Then I have a home owners meeting. So not chat later.


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum 

Hi Linda, that was a part of my breakfast today.


----------



## Bee62

Hi roomies, I am working and have not caught up with all post. Maybe tomorrow....
I am wishing you all a lovely day.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi roomies, I am working and have not caught up with all post. Maybe tomorrow....
> I am wishing you all a lovely day.


You have a good one too Sabine.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whoop Whoop. Sounds like a plan. You could also use your chicken coop that you already have (or is it not big enough). Then put your rabbits in there after you move and set up a larger area for your turtle.


The chicken coop is 8' wide by 16' long lol


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian sorry its taken me so long to get to here. I was trying to catch up on posts and then my sister rang me so was on the phone for an hour telling her all about Lola.
> I hope you have had a good day today.


Hi Lyn, hope you and Lola are well.

Don't worry. Hope Lola is recovering.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> You have a good one too Sabine.


Hi!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> It has taken me 5 days to fix my thermostat issue.  I didn't even bother asking hubby as he is busy enough with work issues. And the eldest (who is studying mechatronics) has been writing tests all week, so he was studying very hard and I didn't want to disturb him.


If I try to fix something he usually tells me I did it wrong and redoes it anyway.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well I am all caught up. The bosses have let us go home early. So I am going home, to put in my digital thermostat, now that it is working properly. Then I have a home owners meeting. So not chat later.


So what ended up being the problem?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @JoesMum
> 
> Hi Linda, that was a part of my breakfast today.
> View attachment 238171
> 
> 
> View attachment 238172


Excellent


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I did chores today. The ironing pile was turning into a mountain and I am capable of doing it. Son was used to get the ironing board in position and to get the iron from the under-stair cupboard... I'm not going to risk tricky manoeuvres just yet!

Hope you all are having a good day. Tomorrow is Friday. Yay!!!!  [emoji322]


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all just quickly popping in for now but, after a restless night and a long day pacing, the vet hadn't had Lola's results back today so I have to ring again tomorrow. 
He has eaten a little more - most of it hand fed by me when I got home (I think he's expecting the same service that Gilllian's Oli gets) but still only a small amount compared to his usual. He has had a another wee which I was hoping to be here for so that I could try to grab a specimen to test.
Anyway I'll be back later so see you then.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all just quickly popping in for now but, after a restless night and a long day pacing, the vet hadn't had Lola's results back today so I have to ring again tomorrow.
> He has eaten a little more - most of it hand fed by me when I got home (I think he's expecting the same service that Gilllian's Oli gets) but still only a small amount compared to his usual. He has had a another wee which I was hoping to be here for so that I could try to grab a specimen to test.
> Anyway I'll be back later so see you then.


Thanks for the update Lyn. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The chicken coop is 8' wide by 16' long lol


Is that too small? If you are saying it is very big why would that be a problem
They say on TFO that it can never be too big. Only too small.[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!


Hi Gillian.

How are you doing. Is the weather still making you miserable?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> If I try to fix something he usually tells me I did it wrong and redoes it anyway.


He normally takes over from me. But the torts are my domain and I have told him that I will sort them out. Unless I actually ask him for help.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So what ended up being the problem?


The power cords had to go as follows:
No.3 brown
No 4 blue plus the blue from che cord.
No.2 brown from che cord 
No.1 & no 3 white jumper cord.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I did chores today. The ironing pile was turning into a mountain and I am capable of doing it. Son was used to get the ironing board in position and to get the iron from the under-stair cupboard... I'm not going to risk tricky manoeuvres just yet!
> 
> Hope you all are having a good day. Tomorrow is Friday. Yay!!!!  [emoji322]


TGIF.!!! Mothersday is on sunday. So the mothers in my hubby family ( mother-in-law, sister-in-law × 2 and myself) are going to Crystal Towers for a hot stone pedicure and lunch at their spa on saturday. I am really looking forward to that.


----------



## DE42

Interesting. I have to quote to see the pic though for some reason.


CarolM said:


> The power cords had to go as follows:
> No.3 brown
> No 4 blue plus the blue from che cord.
> No.2 brown from che cord
> No.1 & no 3 white jumper cord.
> View attachment 238203


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all just quickly popping in for now but, after a restless night and a long day pacing, the vet hadn't had Lola's results back today so I have to ring again tomorrow.
> He has eaten a little more - most of it hand fed by me when I got home (I think he's expecting the same service that Gilllian's Oli gets) but still only a small amount compared to his usual. He has had a another wee which I was hoping to be here for so that I could try to grab a specimen to test.
> Anyway I'll be back later so see you then.


Hang in there. Holding thumbs for you and Lola.


----------



## DE42

Odd. What are the white ones going too?

The way it is wired does not look like the print to me lol. 

But as long as it works now that is what counts.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> The power cords had to go as follows:
> No.3 brown
> No 4 blue plus the blue from che cord.
> No.2 brown from che cord
> No.1 & no 3 white jumper cord.
> View attachment 238203


I


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> TGIF.!!! Mothersday is on sunday. So the mothers in my hubby family ( mother-in-law, sister-in-law × 2 and myself) are going to Crystal Towers for a hot stone pedicure and lunch at their spa on saturday. I am really looking forward to that.


We had our Mothering Sunday (a church festival) before Easter. You obviously follow the US version of Mothers Day


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Interesting. I have to quote to see the pic though for some reason.


You should try rebooting your phone and ho on flight mode and back off again. Then it will connect to nearest tower and possibly reboot the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Odd. What are the white ones going too?
> 
> The way it is wired does not look like the print to me lol.
> 
> But as long as it works now that is what counts.


The guy at my work got his electrician friend to help. They did it that way as we had to give power to the heater. And this is apparently what the diagram says. I am just glad it is now working.


----------



## DE42

I'm actually on WiFi. But the off thing is I get a small pixilated image if I look at your post. When I quoted it, in the quoted price I see the full clear image.


CarolM said:


> You should try rebooting your phone and ho on flight mode and back off again. Then it will connect to nearest tower and possibly reboot the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Odd. What are the white ones going too?
> 
> The way it is wired does not look like the print to me lol.
> 
> But as long as it works now that is what counts.


The white one is a loop. You just cannot see it in the pic. So it goes from 3 to 1


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm actually on WiFi. But the off thing is I get a small pixilated image if I look at your post. When I quoted it, in the quoted price I see the full clear image.


I am on wifi as well. But every now and then i switch the flight mode on and then on so that the wifi can reboot to nearest tower then i restart my phone. And go back into the forum. Sometimes it fixes the pics and sometimes not.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> The white one is a loop. You just cannot see it in the pic. So it goes from 3 to 1


I see. Interesting. 
I wonder why it did not work the other way then. Because the logic of the circuit should have ment that it had power either way. Weather it goes from #1-#3 or #3-#1 as long as the bridge or loop was connected to each terminal and the power. 

Well I'm glad they got it working for you


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I am on wifi as well. But every now and then i switch the flight mode on and then on so that the wifi can reboot to nearest tower then i restart my phone. And go back into the forum. Sometimes it fixes the pics and sometimes not.


So are you saying that my computer (not a smart phone, but an actual desk top computer that is connected to WiFi) uses cell towers? Because I can't see pictures unless someone quotes the picture post in their answer (or unless I moderate 'edit' them)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thanks for the update Lyn. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> TGIF.!!! Mothersday is on sunday. So the mothers in my hubby family ( mother-in-law, sister-in-law × 2 and myself) are going to Crystal Towers for a hot stone pedicure and lunch at their spa on saturday. I am really looking forward to that.


 Sounds like a great girlie day although personally I couldn't stand anyone touching my feet, I'm a bit like a tort and would keep pulling them away. 
Hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone sorts out their technological issues. Technology is wonderful when its working but it hurts my head
I have wi fi but there's nothing Smart in my house yet. My mobile is about 6 years old and won't be replaced until it gives up the ghost.
Anyway time to say Nos da and try to get some sleep so I'll see all you lovely people tomorrow.
Night night, sleep well and have a good Friday.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So are you saying that my computer (not a smart phone, but an actual desk top computer that is connected to WiFi) uses cell towers? Because I can't see pictures unless someone quotes the picture post in their answer (or unless I moderate 'edit' them)


On a computer i would just log out of the forum and back in again that should basically reboot it. But I could be wrong about the pics on computers. I do know it works on my phone app sometimes. But not always


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a great girlie day although personally I couldn't stand anyone touching my feet, I'm a bit like a tort and would keep pulling them away.
> Hope you have a lovely time.


Thank you. And I love foot massages as long as they do it right.


----------



## CarolM

Well good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## DE42

Hey, another issue I have is sometimes when I try to quote someone I'll hit the quote button but when the reply window comes up the quoted text is not there.


Yvonne G said:


> So are you saying that my computer (not a smart phone, but an actual desk top computer that is connected to WiFi) uses cell towers? Because I can't see pictures unless someone quotes the picture post in their answer (or unless I moderate 'edit' them)


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## DE42

Well I may have found me a turtle.


----------



## DE42

We will find out in a few weeks anyway. Lol
After I see it.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well I may have found me a turtle.


Ooo what kind did you decide on?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Ooo what kind did you decide on?


I'm going to be going and looking at a Chinese Golden Box.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm going to be going and looking at a Chinese Golden Box.


O how exciting! Will it be a hatchling or mature. Doesn't this kind get more vibrant as they mature?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> O how exciting! Will it be a hatchling or mature. Doesn't this kind get more vibrant as they mature?


The ones I'm looking at are a year old. 
They seem to have some variation in adult coloring but in general it looks as though the heads it brighter and the shells darker as they age. Some have spots on the shell and some are almost sold black. 



I'm reading as much as I can now. 

Here is one article. 
http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Turtle-Tortoise-Species/Yellow-Margined-Box-Turtles/


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone sorts out their technological issues. Technology is wonderful when its working but it hurts my head
> I have wi fi but there's nothing Smart in my house yet. My mobile is about 6 years old and won't be replaced until it gives up the ghost.
> Anyway time to say Nos da and try to get some sleep so I'll see all you lovely people tomorrow.
> Night night, sleep well and have a good Friday.


Night night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey, another issue I have is sometimes when I try to quote someone I'll hit the quote button but when the reply window comes up the quoted text is not there.


I have seen that with some of your post. But don't know how to fix that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I may have found me a turtle.


Yayyyyy. Pictures please when you can. So happy for you as you have been looking for a long time.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all
I hope everyone is having a good Friday.
Bea I have received my invite. Did you get yours yet?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I hope your Friday is going well for you


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon to one and all.
Still no results for Lola !!!
Won't know until Tuesday now when the vet next works.
Apparently the time it takes depends on what's being tested for so they must be testing not just kidney function but a range of things. 
Waiting and not knowing is very wearing.
I have a new 160w arcadia mvb now but all my holders only take up to 150w so will be going out to pick up a new one later.
Lola has been out and about today and eaten a little. I am just going to get him back up for a soak and try to hand feed him some more.
So see you later.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon to one and all.
> Still no results for Lola !!!
> Won't know until Tuesday now when the vet next works.
> Apparently the time it takes depends on what's being tested for so they must be testing not just kidney function but a range of things.
> Waiting and not knowing is very wearing.
> I have a new 160w arcadia mvb now but all my holders only take up to 150w so will be going out to pick up a new one later.
> Lola has been out and about today and eaten a little. I am just going to get him back up for a soak and try to hand feed him some more.
> So see you later.



How frustrating! At least Lola is eating a little. We could do with it being slightly warmer for him.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon to one and all.
> Still no results for Lola !!!
> Won't know until Tuesday now when the vet next works.
> Apparently the time it takes depends on what's being tested for so they must be testing not just kidney function but a range of things.
> Waiting and not knowing is very wearing.
> I have a new 160w arcadia mvb now but all my holders only take up to 150w so will be going out to pick up a new one later.
> Lola has been out and about today and eaten a little. I am just going to get him back up for a soak and try to hand feed him some more.
> So see you later.


Shame. I would be on tentorhooks as well if I had to wait so long. Good luck with the holders. And good evening to you. Hopefully your day gets better.


----------



## CarolM

Yayyyyyyyyy it is Friday evening for me. Which means weekend and some pampering for me tomorrow. Can't wait. What are all of your plans for the werkend ???


----------



## DE42

Clean clean clean. Lol


CarolM said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy it is Friday evening for me. Which means weekend and some pampering for me tomorrow. Can't wait. What are all of your plans for the werkend ???


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy it is Friday evening for me. Which means weekend and some pampering for me tomorrow. Can't wait. What are all of your plans for the werkend ???


My husband learned about a machine shop that's going out of business and are selling all their tools and equipment. So I guess we are going to take a look tomorrow. Doesn't sound like anything I will be interested in but if he buys new tools maybe they will encourage him to work on my Clunker Wagon.
I'm REALLY trying to not be a nag about it..


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Clean clean clean. Lol


Oh no. That is a terrible way to spend the weekend.


----------



## DE42

But it really needs to be done lol.


CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is a terrible way to spend the weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband learned about a machine shop that's going out of business and are selling all their tools and equipment. So I guess we are going to take a look tomorrow. Doesn't sound like anything I will be interested in but if he buys new tools maybe they will encourage him to work on my Clunker Wagon.
> I'm REALLY trying to not be a nag about it..


Lol. Give him suttle hints. Like this: oh look at this tool. It would be perfect to help with Clunkers wagon. Oh and look at this one. It would be perfect to use on Clunkers wagon. Hmmm maybe you can use this one for Clunkers wagon...what do you think Honey. And just carry on like that with all the tools.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> But it really needs to be done lol.


How did your procedures go. You okay?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. Give him suttle hints. Like this: oh look at this tool. It would be perfect to help with Clunkers wagon. Oh and look at this one. It would be perfect to use on Clunkers wagon. Hmmm maybe you can use this one for Clunkers wagon...what do you think Honey. And just carry on like that with all the tools.


Lol. He would probably start throwing them at me to get me to stop!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> How did your procedures go. You okay?


I've not had them yet. They are next Tuesday. But thanks for asking


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol. He would probably start throwing them at me to get me to stop!


But he would get the hint. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've not had them yet. They are next Tuesday. But thanks for asking


Oh sorry. Okay. Well still good luck for them.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> I hope everyone is having a good Friday.
> Bea I have received my invite. Did you get yours yet?
> View attachment 238241



HAHAHa!!!! I like that invitation!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHa!!!! I like that invitation!!!!


Go look on your T.V channel guide. I am sure they have delivered your invite there as well.


----------



## CarolM

Well it's my bed time. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well it's my bed time. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone.


Good night.


----------



## DE42

The room is quite... Too quite. 
Time to make some noise!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Exciting news!

The eggs are hatching! Mrs Bluet-it is a mummy!



I shall be watching the tv feed all day probably


----------



## JoesMum

Feed me!



And a very brief video of Dad feeding Mum... he offered the caterpillar to the chicks first, but they’re far too small just yet


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Shame. I would be on tentorhooks as well if I had to wait so long. Good luck with the holders. And good evening to you. Hopefully your day gets better.


Thanks Carol.
I am so worried for him, I think he is going downhill.
He's had his soak but barely eaten so far today. He had a little wander and bask but just wants to be in his hide.
I suppose it's best he rests and saves energy. 
I am hoping for the best but fearing the worst at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Exciting news!
> 
> The eggs are hatching! Mrs Bluet-it is a mummy!
> View attachment 238297
> 
> 
> I shall be watching the tv feed all day probably


How lovely congratulations to the new parents!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Feed me!
> View attachment 238298
> 
> 
> And a very brief video of Dad feeding Mum... he offered the caterpillar to the chicks first, but they’re far too small just yet


Glad to see he's looking after Mum.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol.
> I am so worried for him, I think he is going downhill.
> He's had his soak but barely eaten so far today. He had a little wander and bask but just wants to be in his hide.
> I suppose it's best he rests and saves energy.
> I am hoping for the best but fearing the worst at the moment.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The room is quite... Too quite.
> Time to make some noise!!!!
> View attachment 238291


Lol. I was wondering what was making so much noise last night. Now I know!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Exciting news!
> 
> The eggs are hatching! Mrs Bluet-it is a mummy!
> View attachment 238297
> 
> 
> I shall be watching the tv feed all day probably


That is so exciting. Yipppeee. I want to watch it all day toooooo.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Feed me!
> View attachment 238298
> 
> 
> And a very brief video of Dad feeding Mum... he offered the caterpillar to the chicks first, but they’re far too small just yet


Now you have to post a postcard of our baby chicks everyday. I feel like we are their parents too. Although we get the nice part. Watching and none of the work.[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol.
> I am so worried for him, I think he is going downhill.
> He's had his soak but barely eaten so far today. He had a little wander and bask but just wants to be in his hide.
> I suppose it's best he rests and saves energy.
> I am hoping for the best but fearing the worst at the moment.


[emoji22] [emoji22] That is such sad news. Come on Lola. We need you to get better my boy. If you get better then Lyn promises to give you a boys name. [emoji6] seriously though Lola get better. [emoji120] [emoji120]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> [emoji22] [emoji22] That is such sad news. Come on Lola. We need you to get better my boy. If you get better then Lyn promises to give you a boys name. [emoji6] seriously though Lola get better. [emoji120] [emoji120]


Hope you had a good day at the spa Carol.


----------



## Lyn W

Lola update:
No luck finding the holders for mvbs more than 150w so will order one on line. Also unable to buy more Reptoboost either so will also have to order that too.
Lola has had a baby food carrot soak this evening and eaten a few dandies, some romaine that has been soaking so quite a lot of water in them and other leaves all soaked in Reptoboost - after I had to bribe him to eat with some fine slivers of cucumber. Also got him to open up so I could syringe some RB in by dipping the end of it in the cucumber. It's usually a forbidden food but as soon as Lola smells it in the house he perks up. He was quite alert and let me know when he wanted out of his bath. I think he passed urates but difficult to tell in the murky carrot water - he definitely did last night and they looked normal. He had a little walk around but then straight back to bed.
Was thinking of getting some strawberries to tempt him with which I would never usually feed him, or do you think I should wait in case the sugars make things worse? I don't know what else to do for him until I get the results - it's frustrating.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope you had a good day at the spa Carol.


Thank you Lyn. Yes i did. My feet are almost as smooth as a torts shell should be.[emoji6] How are you holding up?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola update:
> No luck finding the holders for mvbs more than 150w so will order one on line. Also unable to buy more Reptoboost either so will also have to order that too.
> Lola has had a baby food carrot soak this evening and eaten a few dandies, some romaine that has been soaking so quite a lot of water in them and other leaves all soaked in Reptoboost - after I had to bribe him to eat with some fine slivers of cucumber. Also got him to open up so I could syringe some RB in by dipping the end of it in the cucumber. It's usually a forbidden food but as soon as Lola smells it in the house he perks up. He was quite alert and let me know when he wanted out of his bath. I think he passed urates but difficult to tell in the murky carrot water - he definitely did last night and they looked normal. He had a little walk around but then straight back to bed.
> Was thinking of getting some strawberries to tempt him with or do you think I should wait in case the sugars make things worse? I don't know what else to do for him until I get the results - it's frustrating.


I can just imagine how frustrating it must be. What if you liquidize some of his normal food and put it in the carrot soak? I don't know if he can get anything from that but maybe just maybe he might drink some of it. I am not sure if the strawberries are a good idea as it might cause issues later. Has he been losing weight?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lyn. Yes i did. My feet are almost as smooth as a torts shell should be.[emoji6] How are you holding up?


I'm getting more anxious by the day. He has been such a healthy active tort every spring and summer it's upsetting to see him like this.
Yes he has lost about 800g in a month. The loss of weight is a huge worry. My sister thinks it would more worrying if he was eating and still losing weight. I have never seen him drink in his daily soak in the 4 years I've had him and rarely catch him at his bowl but thats where he gets most of his fluid other than via the cloaca.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm getting more anxious by the day. He has been such a healthy active tort every spring and summer it's upsetting to see him like this.
> Yes he has lost about 800g in a month. The loss of weight is a huge worry. My sister thinks it would more worrying if he was eating and still losing weight. I have never seen him drink in his daily soak in the 4 years I've had him and rarely catch him at his bowl but thats where he gets most of his fluid other than via the cloaca.


I don't blame you for being anxious, they are after all our little babies. I think that you are doing all you can already and just have to wait for the results. What you are doing so far is great. Other than increasing the temps, carrot soaks, food temptations I am not sure what you can do. Maybe @JoesMum or @YvonneG or @Bee62 can give you a few more tips to do in the meantime.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm getting more anxious by the day. He has been such a healthy active tort every spring and summer it's upsetting to see him like this.
> Yes he has lost about 800g in a month. The loss of weight is a huge worry. My sister thinks it would more worrying if he was eating and still losing weight. I have never seen him drink in his daily soak in the 4 years I've had him and rarely catch him at his bowl but thats where he gets most of his fluid other than via the cloaca.


And BIG ELECTRONIC HUGS. [emoji8] [emoji8] thinking of the both of you.


----------



## Jaid10

can someone please tell me how to ask questions about your torts?


----------



## Lyn W

Jaid10 said:


> can someone please tell me how to ask questions about your torts?


Hi Jaid, welcome to The Tortoise Forum.
Do you want to ask about your own tort or torts in general or a specific species?
I am using a laptop for this website and if you are the same, click on the *Forums* tab and that will take you to menu of all different threads or you can go to the *Tortoise Species* tab and click on the species you want to find out about.
If you haven't already found it there is an Introductions thread for newcomers where you can tell us about you and/or your tort
Hope that helps


----------



## Jaid10

Thanks so much. It does help. I have 2 sulcatas. I have lots to ask about them.


----------



## Jaid10

Where is The Forums button?


----------



## Lyn W

Jaid10 said:


> Where is The Forums button?


No idea on the mobile app


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi Gillian.
> 
> How are you doing. Is the weather still making you miserable?


Hi hope you're well.

Yes, very miserable, annoying...you name it. Sandstorms have began, so I have not moved.


----------



## CarolM

Jaid10 said:


> Where is The Forums button?


Hi and welcome. If you are on the app just push on the arrow key and then at the top you will see headings. Next to the headings on the top left you should see horizontal lines. Touch that and then you should see a list of topics etc. Then you select the topic you want to go on and at the bottom right there should be a green circle with a plus sign i think. Select that and then follow the prompts.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi hope you're well.
> 
> Yes, very miserable, annoying...you name it. Sandstorms have began, so I have not moved.


[emoji85] Didn't Luarance of Arabia fall in love while sheltering during a sandstorm?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Hi and welcome. If you are on the app just push on the arrow key and then at the top you will see headings. Next to the headings on the top left you should see horizontal lines. Touch that and then you should see a list of topics etc. Then you select the topic you want to go on and at the bottom right there should be a green circle with a plus sign i think. Select that and then follow the prompts.


That is the app screen when you go out of the CDR room.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hi and welcome. If you are on the app just push on the arrow key and then at the top you will see headings. Next to the headings on the top left you should see horizontal lines. Touch that and then you should see a list of topics etc. Then you select the topic you want to go on and at the bottom right there should be a green circle with a plus sign i think. Select that and then follow the prompts.


Hit the one that looks like bulletins if you want to find something in particular.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! I'm glad I read the Forum from my computer. That app stuff looks crazy!


----------



## DE42

I'm not sure I've ever seen the actual forum lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! I'm glad I read the Forum from my computer. That app stuff looks crazy!


Me too!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! I'm glad I read the Forum from my computer. That app stuff looks crazy!


I actually prefer the app. Easier to use for me.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me for the night. Good night all, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well that is me for the night. Good night all, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


You may already be tucked up and in the Land of Nod but goodnight Carol. Hope you have/had a peaceful and restful night.


----------



## DE42

Hope everyone had a good day. Or for those just about to start a new one I hope you have a good day.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You may already be tucked up and in the Land of Nod but goodnight Carol. Hope you have/had a peaceful and restful night.


Thank you Lyn. I did. How did you sleep and how are you doing today?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hope everyone had a good day. Or for those just about to start a new one I hope you have a good day.


Thank you Dan. I hope the same for you.


----------



## CarolM

@Kristoff Lena we are missing you. I hope you are enjoying Turky.[emoji217] [emoji217]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lyn. I did. How did you sleep and how are you doing today?


I'm fine thanks Carol, didn't get to sleep until very late but it's a sunny morning here although still a little chilly. Warmer weather is promised for the rest of the week so hopefully Lola can soak up a few rays and they'll work miracles - I can only hope.  
How is Cape Town today?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> @Kristoff Lena we are missing you. I hope you are enjoying Turky.[emoji217] [emoji217]


Has she gone back to visit the in-laws?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

There’s still at least one unhatched egg in the nest. Mr and Mrs B are bringing in the bugs, though Mr B doesn’t seem to have worked out that the caterpillars need to be very small at the moment. He keeps bringing in huge ones that the chicks can’t eat!

It’s hard to work out the number of hatchlings... at least 5 is the best count so far


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> There’s still at least one unhatched egg in the nest. Mr and Mrs B are bringing in the bugs, though Mr B doesn’t seem to have worked out that the caterpillars need to be very small at the moment. He keeps bringing in huge ones that the chicks can’t eat!
> 
> It’s hard to work out the number of hatchlings... at least 5 is the best count so far
> View attachment 238397


What a lovely way to waste time - I would have to watch that all day!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely way to waste time - I would have to watch that all day!



That’s pretty much what has happened 

Endlessly trying to count beaks!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks Carol, didn't get to sleep until very late but it's a sunny morning here although still a little chilly. Warmer weather is promised for the rest of the week so hopefully Lola can soak up a few rays and they'll work miracles - I can only hope.
> How is Cape Town today?


Cape Town has beautiful sunny skies. I will be putting my babies out for some sunshine as well. [emoji1] [emoji1] I hope that the sunshine helps Lola to at least perk up.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Has she gone back to visit the in-laws?


I am not sure. But I hope she is having a turkish delight!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely way to waste time - I would have to watch that all day!


I know right. I 
Would too!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s pretty much what has happened
> 
> Endlessly trying to count beaks!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Cape Town has beautiful sunny skies. I will be putting my babies out for some sunshine as well. [emoji1] [emoji1] I hope that the sunshine helps Lola to at least perk up.
> View attachment 238398


It's clouded over here now .
My nephew called at Cape Town on the QM2 and when my sister was tracking him on the Marine Tracker website we could see sataliite images of CT so although I didn't manage to get to there when I visited SA many years ago I have been to the top of Table Mountain


----------



## Lyn W

Alhough I had to get Lola out of his hide he has had a nice long soak and passed wee and urates which looked normal. He was quite alert and stretched out and was peeping over the top watching me when I moved away. He has had a wander and eaten RB soaked leaves and I managed to get some more RB water into him by using the syringe dipped in cucumber trick.
I have blocked off some of his room so that he stays near the mvb and basks for a while. Hoping he will eat some more shortly. I have ordered some Oxbow Critical Care fine grind so that although he isn't being tube fed I can perhaps syringe feed it or spread it in his leaves to bulk up his intake.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am not sure. But I hope she is having a turkish delight!


I love Fry's Turkish Delight, I will have to buy some now!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's clouded over here now .
> My nephew called at Cape Town on the QM2 and when my sister was tracking him on the Marine Tracker website we could see sataliite images of CT so although I didn't manage to get to there when I visited SA many years ago I have been to the top of Table Mountain


Table Mountain is awesome. A bit expensive for us locals.


----------



## DE42

Morning all.


----------



## CarolM

Sounds good so far.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I love Fry's Turkish Delight, I will have to buy some now!


Lol. I love the one surrounded by milk chocolate. Not a true turkish delight but very yummy.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Morning all.


Good Morning Dan. How are you.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Dan. How are you.


I feel like I've been out by a truck. 
I was in so much pain last night I could not sleep.
The erythema nodosum and pyoderma gangrenosum is getting worse on my legs and now I have a place on my arm also. I have a headache that won't go away no matter what I take that feels like a nail stuck in my head. This is day 4 with it. It's a strange localized pain that just hits a place with about a 2-3" diameter. Lately I have a serious wound next to my stoma that has been causing lots of pain. 

I go back to the doc Tuesday. Hopefully they can give me something to help.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Table Mountain is awesome. A bit expensive for us locals.


Is that the cable car ride or do you have to pay if you walk up from Signal Hill side or some other place too?
I'm talking as if I know the place well but in reality know nothing about it


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Morning all.


Hi Dan.
Sorry to hear you're suffering.
Hope the doc can sort you out on Tuesday.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I feel like I've been out by a truck.
> I was in so much pain last night I could not sleep.
> The erythema nodosum and pyoderma gangrenosum is getting worse on my legs and now I have a place on my arm also. I have a headache that won't go away no matter what I take that feels like a nail stuck in my head. This is day 4 with it. It's a strange localized pain that just hits a place with about a 2-3" diameter. Lately I have a serious wound next to my stoma that has been causing lots of pain.
> 
> I go back to the doc Tuesday. Hopefully they can give me something to help.


Oh no Dan. I am so sorry this is happening to you. If only we could bring Tuesday closer for both you and Lyn.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I feel like I've been out by a truck.
> I was in so much pain last night I could not sleep.
> The erythema nodosum and pyoderma gangrenosum is getting worse on my legs and now I have a place on my arm also. I have a headache that won't go away no matter what I take that feels like a nail stuck in my head. This is day 4 with it. It's a strange localized pain that just hits a place with about a 2-3" diameter. Lately I have a serious wound next to my stoma that has been causing lots of pain.
> 
> I go back to the doc Tuesday. Hopefully they can give me something to help.



This sounds absolutely miserable.
I sure hope the docs can get you SOME sort of relief! [emoji22]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh no Dan. I am so sorry this is happening to you. If only we could bring Tuesday closer for both you and Lyn.


Thanks for the sentiment. 
I hate how a disease can rule your life.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Hi Dan.
> Sorry to hear you're suffering.
> Hope the doc can sort you out on Tuesday.


Thanks
:Hug:


----------



## DE42

Thanks bee. Me too.


Moozillion said:


> This sounds absolutely miserable.[emoji852]️
> I sure hope the docs can get you SOME sort of relief! [emoji22]


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks
> :Hug:


....and hugs back!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Is that the cable car ride or do you have to pay if you walk up from Signal Hill side or some other place too?
> I'm talking as if I know the place well but in reality know nothing about it


Lol. The cable car. Walking up and down is free of course ( although you do pay later on with the sore muscles [emoji6]) with my back I cannot walk up Table Mountain. So I would need to use the cable car. But here is a puc just for you. The others have already seen it. This was taken 3/4 ways up from Lions head. Which I surprised myself with and did manage to walk up.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks for the sentiment.
> I hate how a disease can rule your life.


I don't have a disease but I do have my back and sciatic nerve issue. And My husband is diabetic. So I know what you mean. But you really have it tough.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks
> :Hug:


If they had a hug emoji I would send you lots and lots.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Lol. The cable car. Walking up and down is free of course ( although you do pay later on with the sore muscles [emoji6]) with my back I cannot walk up Table Mountain. So I would need to use the cable car. But here is a puc just for you. The others have already seen it. This was taken 3/4 ways up from Lions head. Which I surprised myself with and did manage to walk up.
> View attachment 238403


Beautiful


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> If they had a hug emoji I would send you lots and lots.


We need one


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. The cable car. Walking up and down is free of course ( although you do pay later on with the sore muscles [emoji6]) with my back I cannot walk up Table Mountain. So I would need to use the cable car. But here is a puc just for you. The others have already seen it. This was taken 3/4 ways up from Lions head. Which I surprised myself with and did manage to walk up.
> View attachment 238403


Wonderful place!
There was talk a while back about charging people for walking up Wales highest mountain - Snowdon - to help with its conservation but don't know how they would manage that. I suppose they mean on the most used tracks.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We need one


Well we will give you lots more than one.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well we will give you lots more than one.
> View attachment 238404


Lol thanks


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wonderful place!
> There was talk a while back about charging people for walking up Wales highest mountain - Snowdon - to help with its conservation but don't know how they would manage that. I suppose they mean on the most used tracks.


Is nothing for free anymore. It's ridiculous how everything has now got to have a price to it.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Alhough I had to get Lola out of his hide he has had a nice long soak and passed wee and urates which looked normal. He was quite alert and stretched out and was peeping over the top watching me when I moved away. He has had a wander and eaten RB soaked leaves and I managed to get some more RB water into him by using the syringe dipped in cucumber trick.
> I have blocked off some of his room so that he stays near the mvb and basks for a while. Hoping he will eat some more shortly. I have ordered some Oxbow Critical Care fine grind so that although he isn't being tube fed I can perhaps syringe feed it or spread it in his leaves to bulk up his intake.



That’s sounding a little more positive Lyn.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I feel like I've been out by a truck.
> I was in so much pain last night I could not sleep.
> The erythema nodosum and pyoderma gangrenosum is getting worse on my legs and now I have a place on my arm also. I have a headache that won't go away no matter what I take that feels like a nail stuck in my head. This is day 4 with it. It's a strange localized pain that just hits a place with about a 2-3" diameter. Lately I have a serious wound next to my stoma that has been causing lots of pain.
> 
> I go back to the doc Tuesday. Hopefully they can give me something to help.



 Not good at all. Tuesday can’t come soon enough 

Electronic hugs from me


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thanks for the sentiment.
> I hate how a disease can rule your life.



I hate how medical conditions can rule anyone’s life  Not just disease. My back seems minor compared with you


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> If they had a hug emoji I would send you lots and lots.



My phone says this is hug [emoji847] but TFO doesn’t display all emojis. 

Testing!


EDIT
Ooh it works


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I hate how medical conditions can rule anyone’s life  Not just disease. My back seems minor compared with you


Any debilitating health issue is tough. I know people that have it much worse than I do. We can be thankful for the good days when they come.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s sounding a little more positive Lyn.


Yes still a long way to go though but at least he is eating some when offered food. He was looking for the cucumber once he picked up the smell but not giving him that. It's just a good way to get him interested.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My phone says this is hug [emoji847] but TFO doesn’t display all emojis.
> 
> Testing!
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Ooh it works


Doesn't show on my laptop yet - just the words for now. It may display when I've logged off and back on.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My phone says this is hug [emoji847] but TFO doesn’t display all emojis.
> 
> Testing!
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Ooh it works


Lol. The last time i tried downloading a hug emoji it didn't work. But this time it did. Yayy.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. The last time i tried downloading a hug emoji it didn't work. But this time it did. Yayy.


It's working now - must take longer in translation for laptops.


----------



## DE42

What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's working now - must take longer in translation for laptops.


Was via moblie last time. I most probably just didnt find the right one. Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.


Two dogs. A cat. A budgie. 6 torts.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.


None - just my lovely Lola.
Whom I ended up with by accident but he soon took over my life!


----------



## DE42

I have two dogs, two crested geckos, a leopard gecko, and a corn snake. 

I've also had chickens, mice, hamsters AKA spawn of the devil, cats(now allergic), bearded dragons, dart frogs, and lots and lots of fish.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I have two dogs, two crested geckos, a leopard gecko, and a corn snake.
> 
> I've also had chickens, mice, hamsters AKA spawn of the devil, cats(now allergic), bearded dragons, dart frogs, and lots and lots of fish.


Quite a menagerie Dan. They must keep you busy. 
I used to have a pet sparrow - had it for 7 years from about a day old. I reared it with 2 others.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have two dogs, two crested geckos, a leopard gecko, and a corn snake.
> 
> I've also had chickens, mice, hamsters AKA spawn of the devil, cats(now allergic), bearded dragons, dart frogs, and lots and lots of fish.


Lol. I have had chickens and Hamsters too. As well as rats and mice.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. I have had chickens and Hamsters too. As well as rats and mice.


Oohh i forgot fish too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Quite a menagerie Dan. They must keep you busy.
> I used to have a pet sparrow - had it for 7 years from about a day old. I reared it with 2 others.


That is quite different.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Quite a menagerie Dan. They must keep you busy.
> I used to have a pet sparrow - had it for 7 years from about a day old. I reared it with 2 others.


How were they as pets?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. I have had chickens and Hamsters too. As well as rats and mice.


Rabbits too


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is quite different.


Yes it was quite a character. Used to like to sit on my shoulder under my hair or nestle into the crook of my arm and when I was eating it would often try to pinch things off my plate. I don't think it realised it was bird. The other 2 were much stronger and I released them into the trees near my house.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Lol. I have had chickens and Hamsters too. As well as rats and mice.


Rat and mice are fine. But hamsters are the a manifestation of Pure Evil wrapped up in the deceivingly cute ferry package.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> How were they as pets?


It's actually illegal to keep them as pets normally but this one was the runt and took so long to gain strength it couldn't be released. 
It had an open cage which it could sit in or on with various paraphernalia to keep it happy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes it was quite a character. Used to like to sit on my shoulder under my hair or nestle into the crook of my arm and when I was eating it would often try to pinch things off my plate. I don't think it realised it was bird. The other 2 were much stronger and I released them into the trees near my house.


Oh cute. Did you eventually release that one too?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Rat and mice are fine. But hamsters are the a manifestation of Pure Evil wrapped up in the deceivingly cute ferry package.


Whahaha. The dwarf ones are not so bad the bigger ones i agree.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's actually illegal to keep them as pets normally but this one was the runt and took so long to gain strength it couldn't be released.
> It had an open cage which it could sit in or on with various paraphernalia to keep it happy.


Oh shame. Luckily it had you to take care of it. Don't worry about my other question you answered it in this one. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh cute. Did you eventually release that one too?


No sadly it died at 7 years of age.
People were always bringing me birds they'd found.
I also reared a chaffinch and when I released that, it used to fly up to my bedroom window when it saw me or come and sit on the line when I was pegging out washing or just land on me. One of neighbours used to say I was like Snow White.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No sadly it died at 7 years of age.
> People were always bringing me birds they'd found.
> I also reared a chaffinch and when I released that, it used to fly up to my bedroom window when it saw me or come and sit on the line when I was pegging out washing or just land on me. One of neighbours used to say I was like Snow White.


What an awesome compliment.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.



Assorted tropical fish


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I forgot I need to wish the Ms, Moms and Mothers outside the UK a Happy Mother’s Day  Hope you’re having a good day


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I forgot I need to wish the Ms, Moms and Mothers outside the UK a Happy Mother’s Day  Hope you’re having a good day


Thank you Linda. I have. IHappy Mothersday to all the other Mother's as well.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.


I have my three beastly dogs.
My sulcata, Clunker.
My leopard gecko named Gecko.
And a fancy goldfish that has some kind of disease and must live a life of solitude. It's name is bubbles.

I want more critters though![emoji12]


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.


ATM I just have about 15 different species of turtle/tortoise, six cats (strays that found me), a lovely faithful companion dog, Misty. But I used to have horses, a pot bellied pig, tropical fish, a crawdad, a flight full of brotogeris birds (orange chinned parakeet), a blue crowned conure, a couple head of cattle, chickens (both large and small), ducks - there might be more, but my old age memory won't pull them forward.


----------



## DE42

I'm pretty good with fish and have a lot of experience with goldfish. What problem does yours have? If you don't mind.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> ATM I just have about 15 different species of turtle/tortoise, six cats (strays that found me), a lovely faithful companion dog, Misty. But I used to have horses, a pot bellied pig, tropical fish, a crawdad, a flight full of brotogeris birds (orange chinned parakeet), a blue crowned conure, a couple head of cattle, chickens (both large and small), ducks - there might be more, but my old age memory won't pull them forward.


You have me beat hands down lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> What an awesome compliment.


LOL He just used to think it was funny how I could be stood talking to him and a bird would come out of the trees and land on me.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> ATM I just have about 15 different species of turtle/tortoise, six cats (strays that found me), a lovely faithful companion dog, Misty. But I used to have horses, a pot bellied pig, tropical fish, a crawdad, a flight full of brotogeris birds (orange chinned parakeet), a blue crowned conure, a couple head of cattle, chickens (both large and small), ducks - there might be more, but my old age memory won't pull them forward.


You win Yvonne!


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I have two dogs, two crested geckos, a leopard gecko, and a corn snake.
> 
> I've also had chickens, mice, hamsters AKA spawn of the devil, cats(now allergic), bearded dragons, dart frogs, and lots and lots of fish.


Well if ya wanna know what kinds I have had in the past, back when I lived in Texas..
Hold on this is going to be some list and I'll probably miss something..
Horses
Cows
Goats
Rabbits
Hogs
Emus
Chickens
Had a couple of guinea pigs at one time.
Parrots (Macaws and Cockatoos) when I was younger.
Also had an iguana when I was a kid.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to say i'm quite excited because I can hear Lola chomping on some dandelions that I just left in his in his room!


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Rat and mice are fine. But hamsters are the a manifestation of Pure Evil wrapped up in the deceivingly cute ferry package.


I say that about gerbils!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Well if ya wanna know what kinds I have had in the past, back when I lived in Texas..
> Hold on this is going to be some list and I'll probably miss something..
> Horses
> Cows
> Goats
> Rabbits
> Hogs
> Emus
> Chickens
> Had a couple of guinea pigs at one time.
> Parrots (Macaws and Cockatoos) when I was younger.
> Also had an iguana when I was a kid.


Too close to call between you and Yvonne, I think we'll have to declare a draw!!
I would love to have the space and time for lots of animals!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, right - I had an emu named Napoleon! Nicest bird ever. But we had to be careful with him around little children. He wanted to peck at their shiny eyes.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> ATM I just have about 15 different species of turtle/tortoise, six cats (strays that found me), a lovely faithful companion dog, Misty. But I used to have horses, a pot bellied pig, tropical fish, a crawdad, a flight full of brotogeris birds (orange chinned parakeet), a blue crowned conure, a couple head of cattle, chickens (both large and small), ducks - there might be more, but my old age memory won't pull them forward.


Wow. You obviously live animals. That is quite the list.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> LOL He just used to think it was funny how I could be stood talking to him and a bird would come out of the trees and land on me.


Lol. I would have been dumb struck if i didn't know the story behind it. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm pretty good with fish and have a lot of experience with goldfish. What problem does yours have? If you don't mind.


A few years ago we bought two of them. The other, about 6 months after we got it suddenly died. When I inspected the body, the only thing I found was a white lump hidden inside the folds of his tail.
Shortly after that, the dojo loach we had also died. But there was no outward signs of why, just became lethargic and passed. 
Then a white lump formed on bubbles's side, towards his back. It has been there for over a year now. He seems to be fine otherwise. I think it's some kind of fish herpes. Yes I tried multiple times to treat it. I went through a phase where I was super paranoid about water parameters but if anything the lump only got bigger.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, right - I had an emu named Napoleon! Nicest bird ever. But we had to be careful with him around little children. He wanted to peck at their shiny eyes.


Yeah. They liked shiny things. Not very smart.
I had three of them and anytime they got scared or excited they would do that ridiculous run. Would make you laugh every time.

I forgot that I had geese too! Lol


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Well if ya wanna know what kinds I have had in the past, back when I lived in Texas..
> Hold on this is going to be some list and I'll probably miss something..
> Horses
> Cows
> Goats
> Rabbits
> Hogs
> Emus
> Chickens
> Had a couple of guinea pigs at one time.
> Parrots (Macaws and Cockatoos) when I was younger.
> Also had an iguana when I was a kid.



I always wanted an emu. I was almost attacked by one as a kid. Lol

What I really want is some peafowl. I love them.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I always wanted an emu. I was almost attacked by one as a kid. Lol
> 
> What I really want is some peafowl. I love them.


Yes, they're beautiful. . . but man o man, are they ever noisy!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well if ya wanna know what kinds I have had in the past, back when I lived in Texas..
> Hold on this is going to be some list and I'll probably miss something..
> Horses
> Cows
> Goats
> Rabbits
> Hogs
> Emus
> Chickens
> Had a couple of guinea pigs at one time.
> Parrots (Macaws and Cockatoos) when I was younger.
> Also had an iguana when I was a kid.


You and Yvonne I think beat the rest of us hands down. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have to say i'm quite excited because I can hear Lola chomping on some dandelions that I just left in his in his room!


Oh that is such good news. Whoop whoop


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, right - I had an emu named Napoleon! Nicest bird ever. But we had to be careful with him around little children. He wanted to peck at their shiny eyes.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have to say i'm quite excited because I can hear Lola chomping on some dandelions that I just left in his in his room!



Well done Lola!


----------



## JoesMum

One and a half days old. At least 6 in the nest, but very hard to count... already much bigger


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well done Lola!


I am so happy - it was only about 10 dandelions but that is more than he's had all week and without being hand fed.
Still not out of the woods yet though but a step in the right direction!


----------



## JoesMum

I posted the wrong video! 

This is today


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I posted the wrong video!
> 
> This is today


All those hungry mouths to feed! They have their work cut out


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 238427
> One and a half days old. At least 6 in the nest, but very hard to count... already much bigger


It is so exciting. The birdies have hatched. Lola is eating on his own. All we need now is for the doc to sort out Dan. Then things will be good again in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

@Moozillion We haven't had any updates about Jacques. How is the changing of the tank going and your new sterilization water system working out for her?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am so happy - it was only about 10 dandelions but that is more than he's had all week and without being hand fed.
> Still not out of the woods yet though but a step in the right direction!


Absolutely the right direction. So very happy for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I posted the wrong video!
> 
> This is today


Lol. I was wondering about that. I thought it was my phoning getting the links mixed up and just going back to the old link. How is your back doing Linda? Still improving hopefully.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.



3 cats and a few ghost shrimp in with Jacques- they were originally intended as stimulation and live food, but they’ve become pets too!!
[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I always wanted an emu. I was almost attacked by one as a kid. Lol
> 
> What I really want is some peafowl. I love them.



Peafowl are beautiful!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion We haven't had any updates about Jacques. How is the changing of the tank going and your new sterilization water system working out for her?



The sterilizer in the tank seems to be doing a GREAT job keeping the algae down and the water clear! She and I are still struggling engaged in The Great Salmon Battle. The only way I can get her to eat the kibbles right now is to crush them up and smush the bits into the salmon. 
Her 40 gallon tank is not started up yet and will remain on hold for a bit longer. 1) work has been super busy, 2) my 21 year old niece from Montana and her boyfriend have been visiting and 3) we’re finally replacing the carpet in 1/2 the house with wood laminate flooring. The installers come TOMORROW and for the last week we have been moving anything breakable or small enough for us to handle into the garage or parts of the house that won’t be re-floored. 
So the bigger tank will wait a while longer. [emoji2]


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, they're beautiful. . . but man o man, are they ever noisy!!!


That they are. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. I was wondering about that. I thought it was my phoning getting the links mixed up and just going back to the old link. How is your back doing Linda? Still improving hopefully.



Getting there. Not perfect, but one heck of a lot better. My shoulder, which was the original problem, is now noticeable again. While my back was really bad, I think I stopped caring about my shoulder [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> 3 cats and a few ghost shrimp in with Jacques- they were originally intended as stimulation and live food, but they’ve become pets too!!
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> The sterilizer in the tank seems to be doing a GREAT job keeping the algae down and the water clear! She and I are still struggling engaged in The Great Salmon Battle. The only way I can get her to eat the kibbles right now is to crush them up and smush the bits into the salmon.
> Her 40 gallon tank is not started up yet and will remain on hold for a bit longer. 1) work has been super busy, 2) my 21 year old niece from Montana and her boyfriend have been visiting and 3) we’re finally replacing the carpet in 1/2 the house with wood laminate flooring. The installers come TOMORROW and for the last week we have been moving anything breakable or small enough for us to handle into the garage or parts of the house that won’t be re-floored.
> So the bigger tank will wait a while longer. [emoji2]



Jacques is well practiced in picky eating. He has trained you well [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Getting there. Not perfect, but one heck of a lot better. My shoulder, which was the original problem, is now noticeable again. While my back was really bad, I think I stopped caring about my shoulder [emoji849]



And I am very glad as tomorrow we are off on an adventure. We have a very early start. Unfortunately that means Mr & Mrs B will be unobserved for a couple of days  

I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Jacques is well practiced in picky eating. He has trained you well [emoji849]



Yep. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> The sterilizer in the tank seems to be doing a GREAT job keeping the algae down and the water clear! She and I are still struggling engaged in The Great Salmon Battle. The only way I can get her to eat the kibbles right now is to crush them up and smush the bits into the salmon.
> Her 40 gallon tank is not started up yet and will remain on hold for a bit longer. 1) work has been super busy, 2) my 21 year old niece from Montana and her boyfriend have been visiting and 3) we’re finally replacing the carpet in 1/2 the house with wood laminate flooring. The installers come TOMORROW and for the last week we have been moving anything breakable or small enough for us to handle into the garage or parts of the house that won’t be re-floored.
> So the bigger tank will wait a while longer. [emoji2]


Busy times Bea hope all goes well with the floor work.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And I am very glad as tomorrow we are off on an adventure. We have a very early start. Unfortunately that means Mr & Mrs B will be unobserved for a couple of days
> 
> I’ll keep you posted.


That sounds like fun. You'll certainly notice a difference in the birds when you get back as they grow so quickly.
Have a lovey time!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> The sterilizer in the tank seems to be doing a GREAT job keeping the algae down and the water clear! She and I are still struggling engaged in The Great Salmon Battle. The only way I can get her to eat the kibbles right now is to crush them up and smush the bits into the salmon.
> Her 40 gallon tank is not started up yet and will remain on hold for a bit longer. 1) work has been super busy, 2) my 21 year old niece from Montana and her boyfriend have been visiting and 3) we’re finally replacing the carpet in 1/2 the house with wood laminate flooring. The installers come TOMORROW and for the last week we have been moving anything breakable or small enough for us to handle into the garage or parts of the house that won’t be re-floored.
> So the bigger tank will wait a while longer. [emoji2]


So glad thw sterilizer is working so nicely. I am sure that Jacques and the ghost shrimp appreciate it too. Why do our children always give us such problems when it comes to their food and eating what is good for them. Wow on the flooring. Congratulations I am sure it will look awesome once it is finished but until then good luck with it. I love wood floors. But I am glad I don't have any right now as Scooby-doo is stilling peeing inside the house. At least he is doing it in the bathroom now which is tiled so much easier to clean up. Hubby reckons Scooby-doo thinks that he is human. Because he thinks our bed is his and now he is doing his business in the bathroom. I am just glad he is not doing it on my couch anymore.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Getting there. Not perfect, but one heck of a lot better. My shoulder, which was the original problem, is now noticeable again. While my back was really bad, I think I stopped caring about my shoulder [emoji849]


Oh dear. When is your next appointment with the osteopath again. Hopefully she can work on the shoulder again. If I remember correctly it did improve a little when she worked on it the last time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Jacques is well practiced in picky eating. He has trained you well [emoji849]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And I am very glad as tomorrow we are off on an adventure. We have a very early start. Unfortunately that means Mr & Mrs B will be unobserved for a couple of days
> 
> I’ll keep you posted.


Enjoy your adventure. We will then wait patiently for our updates until after you are back.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe.
> But most of my stories even bore me.


Not us Ed!


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Heads under wings and beaks under blankets!
Night Night Carol.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to say goodnight now too.
So sleep well everyone and a Happy Monday to you all.
Safe travels Linda!
Nos Da!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lola update:
> No luck finding the holders for mvbs more than 150w so will order one on line. Also unable to buy more Reptoboost either so will also have to order that too.
> Lola has had a baby food carrot soak this evening and eaten a few dandies, some romaine that has been soaking so quite a lot of water in them and other leaves all soaked in Reptoboost - after I had to bribe him to eat with some fine slivers of cucumber. Also got him to open up so I could syringe some RB in by dipping the end of it in the cucumber. It's usually a forbidden food but as soon as Lola smells it in the house he perks up. He was quite alert and let me know when he wanted out of his bath. I think he passed urates but difficult to tell in the murky carrot water - he definitely did last night and they looked normal. He had a little walk around but then straight back to bed.
> Was thinking of getting some strawberries to tempt him with which I would never usually feed him, or do you think I should wait in case the sugars make things worse? I don't know what else to do for him until I get the results - it's frustrating.


Hello Lyn. I am sorry to hear that Lola is not well. You asked if you could feed strawberry. I would take a ripe strawberry and crush it with a fork and put the pieces and the juice all over his food. What lettuce are you feeding ? My torts love lambs lettuce and Belgian endive very much. Does Lola love them too ?
Good luck with him that he is soon back to normal.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> We need one


You get one:


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Yes still a long way to go though but at least he is eating some when offered food. He was looking for the cucumber once he picked up the smell but not giving him that. It's just a good way to get him interested.


Mash cucumber and mix it under his normal food when he loves cucumber.


----------



## Bee62

Hi all. Now I caught up with all post. 
In the meantime I`ve done my job as a sheepshearer. Look at the result but please don`t laugh.

Before:




Afterwards


----------



## Bee62

Seems I missed the competition who have ( had ) the most animals. Here is my list:
Guinea pigs, rabbits, budgies, canary birds, cockatiels, cockatoos, chicken, tortoises, a normal house pig, dogs, cats, tropical and coldwater fish, horses, goats, sheep.
Can`t imagine my life without animals / pets.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Busy times Bea hope all goes well with the floor work.



Thanks, Lyn! I’m sure it will go well- some friends used this company and were very satisfied with the job.[emoji2]

I sure hope Lola keeps improving!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hi all. Now I caught up with all post.
> In the meantime I`ve done my job as a sheepshearer. Look at the result but please don`t laugh.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 238460
> 
> 
> Afterwards
> 
> View attachment 238461



I’m sure you’ve done FAR better than I could with the shearing!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi all. Now I caught up with all post.
> In the meantime I`ve done my job as a sheepshearer. Look at the result but please don`t laugh.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 238460
> 
> 
> Afterwards
> 
> View attachment 238461



I am sure the sheep feels much more comfortable now.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s a bright and sunny 05:30 and we are on the road...

Views of the nest were more blurred this morning due to a spider’s web right on front of the camera. Hopefully Mrs & Mrs B will deal with that!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi all. Now I caught up with all post.
> In the meantime I`ve done my job as a sheepshearer. Look at the result but please don`t laugh.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 238460
> 
> 
> Afterwards
> 
> View attachment 238461


Wow looks like a new sheep. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Seems I missed the competition who have ( had ) the most animals. Here is my list:
> Guinea pigs, rabbits, budgies, canary birds, cockatiels, cockatoos, chicken, tortoises, a normal house pig, dogs, cats, tropical and coldwater fish, horses, goats, sheep.
> Can`t imagine my life without animals / pets.


Sjoe thw CDR has had a zoo.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s a bright and sunny 05:30 and we are on the road...
> 
> Views of the nest were more blurred this morning due to a spider’s web right on front of the camera. Hopefully Mrs & Mrs B will deal with that!


Safe travels and have fun.


----------



## CarolM

A quick GOOD MORNING from Cape Town. Enjoy your Mondays


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A quick GOOD MORNING from Cape Town. Enjoy your Mondays
> View attachment 238485
> View attachment 238486



Table Mountain has to be one of the most iconic sights in the world. A beautiful morning in Cape Town. 

Good morning Carol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Table Mountain has to be one of the most iconic sights in the world. A beautiful morning in Cape Town.
> 
> Good morning Carol


Good Morning Linda, Lol those pics were taken on the way to work this morning, within minutes of each other. How is your trip going so far? All good I hope.


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all hope everyone is ok and keeping fine just a quick pop in from me to say hello


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is ok and keeping fine just a quick pop in from me to say hello


Good Morning Luara, Nice to see you even if it is only for a pop in. How are you doing?


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is ok and keeping fine just a quick pop in from me to say hello



Good morning Laura! How lovely to not see you. How are you doing?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda, Lol those pics were taken on the way to work this morning, within minutes of each other. How is your trip going so far? All good I hope.



Going well thank you. I am at “London” Gatwick airport which is actually about as far out of London as we are at home. However, it’s one of the main UK airports. We are heading...





DRUM ROLL!










.... north!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Laura! How lovely to not see you. How are you doing?


Snap!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Going well thank you. I am at “London” Gatwick airport which is actually about as far out of London as we are at home. However, it’s one of the main UK airports. We are heading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRUM ROLL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... north!


Singing Aiye Yai yippee yippee Yai!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I’m back from Turkey and will be catching up on all the messages, all 800+ of them, eventually.  For now, hope everyone has a great week! 
Carol, this is for you—guess what it is.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m back from Turkey and will be catching up on all the messages, all 800+ of them, eventually.  For now, hope everyone has a great week!
> Carol, this is for you—guess what it is.
> View attachment 238487


Good Morning Lena, Yayyy you are back. Missed you. And It is either some weed  or Dandelion seeds. Soooooo jealous if it is the Dandelion seeds.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena, Yayyy you are back. Missed you. And It is either some weed  or Dandelion seeds. Soooooo jealous if it is the Dandelion seeds.



I was collecting some this morning, and a guy walking his dog asked me why I’d go picking dandelion seeds in a park while everyone else is trying to get rid of them in their garden. I told him it’s for a friend in SA who has lots of hungry torts to feed.  All I need now is your address and a small envelope.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m back from Turkey and will be catching up on all the messages, all 800+ of them, eventually.  For now, hope everyone has a great week!
> Carol, this is for you—guess what it is.
> View attachment 238487



Welcome home Lena  

I hope there are no biological limits on post to South Africa. Some countries are very strict on the import of plants and seeds to avoid disruption of the ecology by virtue of introducing disease or non- native species.


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Luara, Nice to see you even if it is only for a pop in. How are you doing?



I’m not too bad thanks keep plodding on how is urself


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Welcome home Lena
> 
> I hope there are no biological limits on post to South Africa. Some countries are very strict on the import of plants and seeds to avoid disruption of the ecology by virtue of introducing disease or non- native species.



Good morning, Linda! How are you? 
I think I’ll give it a try, but if dandelions replace all the native weeds in the next ten years, neither Carol nor I have anything to do with it!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Laura! How lovely to not see you. How are you doing?



I’m ok Linda thank how r u n ur back


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was collecting some this morning, and a guy walking his dog asked me why I’d go picking dandelion seeds in a park while everyone else is trying to get rid of them in their garden. I told him it’s for a friend in SA who has lots of hungry torts to feed.  All I need now is your address and a small envelope.


Aaahhh You are the best.  I will pm you my address.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I know that i posted this before,,,, but we have baby geese hatching and checking out their nest....
> 
> http://www.cbf.org/about-the-bay/more-than-just-the-bay/chesapeake-wildlife/ospreys/osprey-cam.html



Oh my, all I see is snow?!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thanks but I'm taking the 5th!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Barbecuing has commenced with the veggies
> View attachment 237673
> 
> 
> Our normal location would smoke Mrs B out of the nest, so we are crammed round the back of the conservatory which also avoids upsetting Mr & Mrs Robin feeding their chicks.



Very thoughtful of you


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> My new guitar. $30 lol
> View attachment 237680



Good luck with the new endeavor, Dan! You’re very talented.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> o-O looks like I am going to need to dip into my torts substrate stash!!![emoji33] [emoji33]



LOL


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Welcome home Lena
> 
> I hope there are no biological limits on post to South Africa. Some countries are very strict on the import of plants and seeds to avoid disruption of the ecology by virtue of introducing disease or non- native species.


Oops I did not think about that.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good. In Germany we say that the 7 th year after a marriage is the most difficult one.



Around me, people say the second and the tenth year. We’ll celebrate the tenth anniversary in September.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! How are you?
> I think I’ll give it a try, but if dandelions replace all the native weeds in the next ten years, neither Carol nor I have anything to do with it!


Lol, We do have Dandelions here in SA I just don't have very many of them available to me. Ha ha ha. I checked with a friend at a clearing agency and he said that all seeds generally need to go through plant health inspection, but if you send it in a sealed zip lock bag labeled Dandelion seeds, in a letter addressed to me, that the authorities will either let it go through or they will confiscate it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I own a guitar too but never learned to play really good. I can only play some simple things.
> But I love to sing and I am good in singing.
> I have a western guitar with steel strings. The steel strings really hurts when playing.



We’re still waiting to hear your legendary voice, my friend.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Around me, people say the second and the tenth year. We’ll celebrate the tenth anniversary in September.


Are you feeling an ich anywhere per chance?? Because if you do, you Must not scratch it, it is like a misqito bite the more you scratch the ichier it gets.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> 1990 that's the year I was born.



Oh, rub it in...  You know, some of us were actually born before the fall of the Berlin wall...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon everyone. JoesDad and I are in the quaint town of Rye in East Sussex (about an hour from home). We are staying the night as we are going to see 80s band “The Christians” tonight.
> 
> The B&B we are staying in is incredibly old - wonky floors, wooden beams - the lot. We have a 4 poster bed and the breakfast room has a minstrels’ gallery
> 
> 
> It’s all cobbled streets and ancient buildings - guaranteed to be on @moozillion’s bucket list!



I’m envious. A friend lives in Rye and always posts great pictures from there.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi, today was a wonderful day.
> I drove my old car and had no problems with it. This car is 41 years old.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT I know you love old Opel cars.
> View attachment 237844
> 
> 
> View attachment 237845
> 
> 
> View attachment 237846



Who’s taking the picture in the second one?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.



Hi Lyn! So happy you’re back. A huge thanks from us to your nephew.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Right I must go and find something for my supper, it's just occurred to me I haven't eaten since breakfast, I don't feel hungry in this hot weather.
> Will try to pop in later, so see you all soon.



If it’s anything like Denmark’s scorching 20 degrees Celsius, you might want an ice cream instead of dinner.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. And come to think of it Cathy as well.



Do you mean Kathy @Momof4? She’s been teasing us with pictures from Hawaii, while Denmark, Germany and the UK were being snowed in throughout March!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Does anyone else find the size of these dandelion leaves impressive..
> View attachment 237945



Clunker wouldn’t.  I’m sure they were yummy [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> It STILL cracks me up that your male tortoise is named Lola... ( said the woman whose female mud turtle is named Jacques!) [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



And Ed’s Julio is a female too.


----------



## Kristoff

Taking a little break from catching up now. Must go take pictures of daughter’s class on their trip to the Viking Ship Museum, and then find an envelope that could travel to Cape Town!  Not see you all later [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do you mean Kathy @Momof4? She’s been teasing us with pictures from Hawaii, while Denmark, Germany and the UK were being snowed in throughout March!


Oops!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Taking a little break from catching up now. Must go take pictures of daughter’s class on their trip to the Viking Ship Museum, and then find an envelope that could travel to Cape Town!  Not see you all later [emoji173]️


We want to see pictures of Viking Ships too please. And enjoy it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Around me, people say the second and the tenth year. We’ll celebrate the tenth anniversary in September.



I read in the paper today that the average UK marriage lasts 11 years. 

And the the average wedding costs £27000 including the honeymoon! [emoji33] (You can do your own currency conversion)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh, rub it in...  You know, some of us were actually born before the fall of the Berlin wall...



I worked out, to my horror, that I was born less than 20 years after the end of WWII ... which seems nuts! The war seemed like ancient history, yet it wasn’t.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I read in the paper today that the average UK marriage lasts 11 years.
> 
> And the the average wedding costs £27000 including the honeymoon! [emoji33] (You can do your own currency conversion)


That is quite an expensive 11 years, and most probably not all of it is pleasant if they are getting divorced at the end of it. I can think of better things to spend that kind of money on.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I worked out, to my horror, that I was born less than 20 years after the end of WWII ... which seems nuts! The war seemed like ancient history, yet it wasn’t.


What a scary thought.


----------



## JoesMum

And everything has turned tartan. We are in Scotland - a stone’s throw from John at Glasgow Airport in Paisley - but we are only changing planes here. We must go further north still.


----------



## Laura1412

Finally managed to get clydes outdoor enclosure done the weeds and plants need to get established yet but not a bad start


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> View attachment 238491
> View attachment 238492
> 
> Finally managed to get clydes outdoor enclosure done the weeds and plants need to get established yet but not a bad start



Looking amazing Laura!


----------



## JoesMum

Teeny plane for the next flight


----------



## Laura1412

Clyde


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Looking amazing Laura!


Thanknu linda don’t no how many times it’s loaded on I fortgot how to do it xx


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I’m sure you’ve done FAR better than I could with the shearing!


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am sure the sheep feels much more comfortable now.


Yes, the body under the thick wool was very warm. I think they suffer in the heat with that wool.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow looks like a new sheep. Well done.


Thank you Carol. I have done my best but it looks a little bit like a lot of moths have had a big dinner party in the wool of my poor sheep.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is ok and keeping fine just a quick pop in from me to say hello


Hello Laura, nice to see you !


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Clyde


What a* beautiful* outdoor enclosure for Clyde. I am sure he feels very comfortable in that space ! Well done Laura !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m back from Turkey and will be catching up on all the messages, all 800+ of them, eventually.  For now, hope everyone has a great week!
> Carol, this is for you—guess what it is.
> View attachment 238487


Dandelion seeds ????
Hello Lena. Good to have you back !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> We’re still waiting to hear your legendary voice, my friend.


I don`t know how.... and I am to busy outdoors now. Let us do singing for a winters projekt.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh, rub it in...  You know, some of us were actually born before the fall of the Berlin wall...


Eeeek !
I was born..... long, long time ago .... it seems to me.
1990 was the year I got married, and 1994 was the year I was divorced...


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> What a* beautiful* outdoor enclosure for Clyde. I am sure he feels very comfortable in that space ! Well done Laura !


Thank u Sabine my brother as done it for me n Clyde seems to love it xx


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Who’s taking the picture in the second one?


A man who works for my disabled friend. He is not a great photograph.....


----------



## Laura1412

Another one clyde enjoying outside time x


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> View attachment 238491
> View attachment 238492
> 
> Finally managed to get clydes outdoor enclosure done the weeds and plants need to get established yet but not a bad start


That looks really great. Well done.


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> That looks really great. Well done.


Thank u just can’t wait till my plants grow fully will look loads better


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u Sabine my brother as done it for me n Clyde seems to love it xx


Say thank you from me to your brother. It is great that he is helping you so much. Give him a big electronic hug from me.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Teeny plane for the next flight
> View attachment 238493


Good Luck with the small plane. I have never been on one, but Stephen has, it is not his favourite.


----------



## Laura1412

I will do Sabine xx


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Clyde


Clyde is a beautiful tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Another one clyde enjoying outside time x


This one didn't seem to load, unless it is the same one of clyde behind the plant which came up in your first post.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Thank u just can’t wait till my plants grow fully will look loads better


I am sure it will. But I just love the look of a newly planted garden. Always looks fantastic to me.


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> This one didn't seem to load, unless it is the same one of clyde behind the plant which came up in your first post.


For some reason it’s on sabines message that I replied too lol xx


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, the body under the thick wool was very warm. I think they suffer in the heat with that wool.


Oh shame.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. I have done my best but it looks a little bit like a lot of moths have had a big dinner party in the wool of my poor sheep.


I don't think the sheep actually cares, as long it is free from the load.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Dandelion seeds ????
> Hello Lena. Good to have you back !


Got it in one Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I don't think the sheep actually cares, as long it is free from the load.


I give them no mirror the next weeks .... LOL.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Eeeek !
> I was born..... long, long time ago .... it seems to me.
> 1990 was the year I got married, and 1994 was the year I was divorced...


Lol, You got divorced in the year I got married. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Bee62

What`s that ???????????????????????????


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> I will do Sabine xx


Oh I love this one. Clyde is saying, Whats Up!!!


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> For some reason it’s on sabines message that I replied too lol xx


Just saw it. Love that photo.


----------



## Bee62

My new tortoise transporter:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I give them no mirror the next weeks .... LOL.


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My new tortoise transporter:
> 
> View attachment 238501


Are your torts going on vacation? Tell them they need to take post cards. It is the tradition of the CDR room.


----------



## Bee62

My dinosaur babies are outside


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol, You got divorced in the year I got married. Ha Ha Ha


That`s life ....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My dinosaur babies are outside
> View attachment 238503
> 
> 
> View attachment 238505
> 
> 
> View attachment 238506


They must be in Tort Heaven.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Are your torts going on vacation? Tell them they need to take post cards. It is the tradition of the CDR room.


They have no camera. They will eat the camera instead of taking postcards.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They must be in Tort Heaven.


But please tort heaven on earth  I hope they are still alive and not cooking in the sun, but German sun is seldom too hot for African torts.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> They have no camera. They will eat the camera instead of taking postcards.


Silly Sullies!! Mommy has to do it then (Which I see you have been) What a good Mommy you are and CDR roommate!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But please tort heaven on earth  I hope they are still alive and not cooking in the sun, but German sun is seldom too hot for African torts.


Wellll, technically it is the same sun, You are just a little bit further away from it than we are.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Silly Sullies!! Mommy has to do it then (Which I see you have been) What a good Mommy you are and CDR roommate!


Ohhh too much praise .... You are a very good tort mommy and CDR roomie too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wellll, technically it is the same sun, You are just a little bit further away from it than we are.


Further away ???
I will go out and measure that at once... LOL 
See you hopefully all later. Chat later. CDR is addictive but I have to do some things outside and btw measuring the distance between Germany and the sun.
See you all later !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ohhh too much praise .... You are a very good tort mommy and CDR roomie too.


Thank you Sabine. Actually I think the CDR has the best tort Mom's and Dad's in the TFO. But shhh don't tell anybody I said so!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine. Actually I think the CDR has the best tort Mom's and Dad's in the TFO. But shhh don't tell anybody I said so!!


No I won`t do.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Further away ???
> I will go out and measure that at once... LOL
> See you hopefully all later. Chat later. CDR is addictive but I have to do some things outside and btw measuring the distance between Germany and the sun.
> See you all later !


LOL, Have fun and don't get too close to the sun, it will make you blind and burn you.


----------



## CarolM

Leaving work soon, So got to finish the last few things for the day. Not chat later.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Clunker wouldn’t.  I’m sure they were yummy [emoji39]


Devoured in seconds. It's kinda scary how they can basically inhale food!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> That is quite an expensive 11 years, and most probably not all of it is pleasant if they are getting divorced at the end of it. I can think of better things to spend that kind of money on.


Wow. I think my wedding cost about $300.
My mom and grandma made the dress so I only paid for materials. 
My hubby cooked all the food on his giant grill/smoker so we bought the food.
And then paid the JP for his service.
Yep- low cost, and surprisingly low stress.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> LOL, Have fun and don't get too close to the sun, it will make you blind and burn you.


Apparently I got too close.
I am sunburned again, this time it's my legs though! My aloe vera plants have been very helpful.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Apparently I got too close.
> I am sunburned again, this time it's my legs though! My aloe vera plants have been very helpful.



Ow!


----------



## JoesMum

We have arrived... 

We flew over Scottish mountains with some snow left on them



Over the sea at the north of Scotland until we found land



A little further north



And landed then picked up our hire car... we’re in Kirkwall in the Orkney Islands


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!
I tried to catch up! 
I had the flu over the weekend and we went camping. 

Here is a list of pets I have.
2 dogs
2 guinea pigs
4 tortoises 
1 cat
2 goldfish live in turtle pond
1 turtle
1 betta fish


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived...
> 
> We flew over Scottish mountains with some snow left on them
> View attachment 238508
> 
> 
> Over the sea at the north of Scotland until we found land
> View attachment 238509
> 
> 
> A little further north
> View attachment 238510
> 
> 
> And landed then picked up our hire car... we’re in Kirkwall in the Orkney Islands
> View attachment 238511


Our moderator, Jacqui, is in Ireland for a few more days. So far she hasn't sent us any pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Wow. I think my wedding cost about $300.
> My mom and grandma made the dress so I only paid for materials.
> My hubby cooked all the food on his giant grill/smoker so we bought the food.
> And then paid the JP for his service.
> Yep- low cost, and surprisingly low stress.


The best kind.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Apparently I got too close.
> I am sunburned again, this time it's my legs though! My aloe vera plants have been very helpful.


Well done aloe vera plants. Lucky you have them. As sunburn is not pleasant at all.


----------



## DE42

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!
> I tried to catch up!
> I had the flu over the weekend and we went camping.
> 
> Here is a list of pets I have.
> 2 dogs
> 2 guinea pigs
> 4 tortoises
> 1 cat
> 2 goldfish live in turtle pond
> 1 turtle
> 1 betta fish


----------



## JoesMum

Map to show where we are - about 700 miles North of home



Map of the Islands



Kirkwall is a very ancient and very small city with much Viking influence 

St Magnus Cathedral


----------



## JoesMum

The old Archbishop’s Palace





A very old, and very wonky, house



A view across the shore


----------



## Momof4

I’m so disappointed in my 14yr old son! He was caught cheating on a test this morning[emoji22].
My husband is going to call his teacher and talk to her.
I know his Xbox is going away for a couple of weeks which will feel like a year to him! He’ll also be grounded.

My stomach is turned upside today.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m so disappointed in my 14yr old son! He was caught cheating on a test this morning[emoji22].
> My husband is going to call his teacher and talk to her.
> I know his Xbox is going away for a couple of weeks which will feel like a year to him! He’ll also be grounded.
> 
> My stomach is turned upside today.



Better he gets caught now than when he’s doing public exams. He’ll probably never reoffend. 

Do explore why he did it though. Without confrontation if possible. It may expose a very troubled young man (due to hormones in all likelihood)


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Better he gets caught now than when he’s doing public exams. He’ll probably never reoffend.
> 
> Do explore why he did it though. Without confrontation if possible. It may expose a very troubled young man (due to hormones in all likelihood)



We will definitely ask him why. I’m guessing he did it because he didn’t study for the test. 
We camped this weekend and he didn’t do any homework and yesterday he chose video games over studying.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn. I am sorry to hear that Lola is not well. You asked if you could feed strawberry. I would take a ripe strawberry and crush it with a fork and put the pieces and the juice all over his food. What lettuce are you feeding ? My torts love lambs lettuce and Belgian endive very much. Does Lola love them too ?
> Good luck with him that he is soon back to normal.


Thanks Sabine, Lola isn't keen on lambs lettuce and will often pick around it - I have even seen him push it back out of his mouth! His main winter diet is based around Florette Classic Crispy salad which is full of it so I separate the little bunches so that he does eat some of the leaves. I am using cucumber at the moment to rub on some leaves - he would eat a whole cucmber if the opportunity arises but I know there's no nutritional value it but just the smell of it is enough to tempt him.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived...
> 
> We flew over Scottish mountains with some snow left on them
> View attachment 238508
> 
> 
> Over the sea at the north of Scotland until we found land
> View attachment 238509
> 
> 
> A little further north
> View attachment 238510
> 
> 
> And landed then picked up our hire car... we’re in Kirkwall in the Orkney Islands
> View attachment 238511


Looks like a beautiful day snd the scenery is awesome too. Glad you arrived safely.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Our moderator, Jacqui, is in Ireland for a few more days. So far she hasn't sent us any pictures.


[emoji22] Naughty Jacqui.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi all. Now I caught up with all post.
> In the meantime I`ve done my job as a sheepshearer. Look at the result but please don`t laugh.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 238460
> 
> 
> Afterwards
> 
> View attachment 238461


Not bad Sabine!
Can I book myself in to your salon for a cut and blow dry?


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Lyn! I’m sure it will go well- some friends used this company and were very satisfied with the job.[emoji2]
> 
> I sure hope Lola keeps improving!


Thanks Bea he has eaten a little more again today, some hand fed but he also ate from his slates too. Should have abetter idea of whats going on tomorrow,


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is ok and keeping fine just a quick pop in from me to say hello


Hi Laura hope all is well with you.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Going well thank you. I am at “London” Gatwick airport which is actually about as far out of London as we are at home. However, it’s one of the main UK airports. We are heading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRUM ROLL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... north!


Wow - exciting!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m back from Turkey and will be catching up on all the messages, all 800+ of them, eventually.  For now, hope everyone has a great week!
> Carol, this is for you—guess what it is.
> View attachment 238487


Hi Lena hope you had a good trip to Turkey, did you manage to see Kristoff?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Map to show where we are - about 700 miles North of home
> View attachment 238518
> 
> 
> Map of the Islands
> View attachment 238519
> 
> 
> Kirkwall is a very ancient and very small city with much Viking influence
> 
> St Magnus Cathedral
> View attachment 238522
> 
> View attachment 238523
> 
> View attachment 238524
> 
> View attachment 238525


So beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi Lyn! So happy you’re back. A huge thanks from us to your nephew.


Hi Lena thank you very pleased to see you back too. There's been a lot to catch up on but Linda deserves 10/10 for summarizing the goings on in everyone's life.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The old Archbishop’s Palace
> View attachment 238526
> 
> View attachment 238527
> 
> 
> A very old, and very wonky, house
> View attachment 238528
> 
> 
> A view across the shore
> View attachment 238529


Love these pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so disappointed in my 14yr old son! He was caught cheating on a test this morning[emoji22].
> My husband is going to call his teacher and talk to her.
> I know his Xbox is going away for a couple of weeks which will feel like a year to him! He’ll also be grounded.
> 
> My stomach is turned upside today.


Oh no. Shame that is a difficult thing to have to deal with. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Better he gets caught now than when he’s doing public exams. He’ll probably never reoffend.
> 
> Do explore why he did it though. Without confrontation if possible. It may expose a very troubled young man (due to hormones in all likelihood)


I agree. That is good advice.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived...
> 
> We flew over Scottish mountains with some snow left on them
> View attachment 238508
> 
> 
> Over the sea at the north of Scotland until we found land
> View attachment 238509
> 
> 
> A little further north
> View attachment 238510
> 
> 
> And landed then picked up our hire car... we’re in Kirkwall in the Orkney Islands
> View attachment 238511


How wonderful. What a fantastic trip!
Have a lovely time Linda the scenery is stunning!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The old Archbishop’s Palace
> View attachment 238526
> 
> View attachment 238527
> 
> 
> A very old, and very wonky, house
> View attachment 238528
> 
> 
> A view across the shore
> View attachment 238529


Simply beautiful - I love the wonky house


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!
> I tried to catch up!
> I had the flu over the weekend and we went camping.
> 
> Here is a list of pets I have.
> 2 dogs
> 2 guinea pigs
> 4 tortoises
> 1 cat
> 2 goldfish live in turtle pond
> 1 turtle
> 1 betta fish


Hope you are feeling better Kathy.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m so disappointed in my 14yr old son! He was caught cheating on a test this morning[emoji22].
> My husband is going to call his teacher and talk to her.
> I know his Xbox is going away for a couple of weeks which will feel like a year to him! He’ll also be grounded.
> 
> My stomach is turned upside today.


Oh dear  I'm sure he'll have learned his lesson just from knowing how upset and disappointed in him you are.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not bad Sabine!
> Can I book myself in to your salon for a cut and blow dry?


[emoji23] [emoji23] You might come out of there looking like Raggedy Anne!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Bea he has eaten a little more again today, some hand fed but he also ate from his slates too. Should have abetter idea of whats going on tomorrow,


Good luck for tomorrow Lyn I hope they have some answers for you. However Lola seems to be trying hard to get better too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena hope you had a good trip to Turkey, did you manage to see Kristoff?


Lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. 
Hope you have all had a good day.
Lola ate a mixture of leaves quite eagerly this morning after his soak and was out and about and eating when my nephew called in. Still only small amounts though.
I put him out in his lovely sunny enclosure about 3.15 but he wouldn't stay and bask, although he did wander to the door and lie just inside it for a while - we have this performance every year
This evening he had a carrot soak and I tried him with a little of the Oxbow critical care mix spread on romaine leaves and he ate very eagerly, but couldn't wait to get back to his hide. At least he is still active and eating and looking bright eyed and bushy tailed even if he doesn't feel it. Hopefully I'll have a better idea of what's going on tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Simply beautiful - I love the wonky house


I like the Archbishops Palace.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol.


Oh dear have I got that wrong?
I thought Kristoff was the tort Lena had to leave behind in Turkey with a friend when she left for Denmark.
Apologies if I'm muddled


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Hope you have all had a good day.
> Lola ate a mixture of leaves quite eagerly this morning after his soak and was out and about and eating when my nephew called in. Still only small amounts though.
> I put him out in his lovely sunny enclosure about 3.15 but he wouldn't stay and bask, although he did wander to the door and lie just inside it for a while - we have this performance every year
> This evening he had a carrot soak and I tried him with a little of the Oxbow critical care mix spread on romaine leaves and he ate very eagerly, but couldn't wait to get back to his hide. At least he is still active and eating and looking bright eyed and bushy tailed even if he doesn't feel it. Hopefully I'll have a better idea of what's going on tomorrow.


Yay. He ate some more. Good boy Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear have I got that wrong?
> I thought Kristoff was the tort Lena had to leave behind in Turkey with a friend when she left for Denmark.
> Apologies if I'm muddled


I thought you were making a joke. If you hadn't made the comment above I don't think anyone would have been the wiser. Besides I am sure Lena met Kristoff in passing as I hear they were in Turkey at the same time.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Lyn I hope they have some answers for you. However Lola seems to be trying hard to get better too.


Thanks Carol. 
I'm hoping the bloods show something treatable
As the vet is peripatetic all results are sent to her personally not a practice ,so I'm hoping that the fact she hasn't contacted me as matter of urgency is good or maybe it means there's nothing they can do. Then again she may just keep her home and professional life completely separate and not check results when she's not in work. All will soon be revealed.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol.
> I'm hoping the bloods show something treatable
> As the vet is peripatetic all results are sent to her personally not a practice ,so I'm hoping that the fact she hasn't contacted me as matter of urgency is good or maybe it means there's nothing they can do. Then again she may just keep her home and professional life completely separate and not check results when she's not in work. All will soon be revealed.


Will be Holding thumbs for you and Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Will be Holding thumbs for you and Lola.


Thanks - it's been a long wait.
Have you had a good day, Carol?


----------



## CarolM

Good luck to you too Dan I hope your appointment with the doctor goes well and they can give you something to help.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We want to see pictures of Viking Ships too please. And enjoy it.


Still working on it. :/ And on the pictures too.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And everything has turned tartan. We are in Scotland - a stone’s throw from John at Glasgow Airport in Paisley - but we are only changing planes here. We must go further north still.


Safe travels!


----------



## Kristoff

Laura1412 said:


> View attachment 238491
> View attachment 238492
> 
> Finally managed to get clydes outdoor enclosure done the weeds and plants need to get established yet but not a bad start


Lovely. Looks like he'll enjoy it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Teeny plane for the next flight
> View attachment 238493


 Sure it's not made of Lego bricks?


----------



## CarolM

Okay it is bedtime for me. I need some shuteye. So i will nit carch up with posts again tomorrow. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good luck to you too Dan I hope your appointment with the doctor goes well and they can give you something to help.


OH yes of course - it's not going to be a very pleasant day for @DE42 tomorrow either.
Hope all goes well and isn't too stressful for you Dan.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I don`t know how.... and I am to busy outdoors now. Let us do singing for a winters projekt.


Uff, I *have to* visit you in winter to record it for you


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay it is bedtime for me. I need some shuteye. So i will nit carch up with posts again tomorrow. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Nos Da Carol sleep well!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A man who works for my disabled friend. He is not a great photograph.....


...And to take good photos of you too!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Sure it's not made of Lego bricks?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> What`s that ???????????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 238500


Your favorite supermarket bag before you go out to get all the lettuce you need for the day??????


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My new tortoise transporter:
> 
> View attachment 238501


Oh.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived...
> 
> We flew over Scottish mountains with some snow left on them
> View attachment 238508
> 
> 
> Over the sea at the north of Scotland until we found land
> View attachment 238509
> 
> 
> A little further north
> View attachment 238510
> 
> 
> And landed then picked up our hire car... we’re in Kirkwall in the Orkney Islands
> View attachment 238511


You really flew on that plane??  Phew, good to not see you, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m so disappointed in my 14yr old son! He was caught cheating on a test this morning[emoji22].
> My husband is going to call his teacher and talk to her.
> I know his Xbox is going away for a couple of weeks which will feel like a year to him! He’ll also be grounded.
> 
> My stomach is turned upside today.



Cheating at 14 - I still remember doing that. I grew out of it fairly quickly.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena hope you had a good trip to Turkey, did you manage to see Kristoff?


Unfortunately, the stay was too short. I did see "our" street dog though, and he's well looked after.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Not bad Sabine!
> Can I book myself in to your salon for a cut and blow dry?


You're a brave woman, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Unfortunately, the stay was too short. I did see "our" street dog though, and he's well looked after.


That's great that others have taken him under their wing and are looking after him, Lena.
Did he remember you?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Hope you have all had a good day.
> Lola ate a mixture of leaves quite eagerly this morning after his soak and was out and about and eating when my nephew called in. Still only small amounts though.
> I put him out in his lovely sunny enclosure about 3.15 but he wouldn't stay and bask, although he did wander to the door and lie just inside it for a while - we have this performance every year
> This evening he had a carrot soak and I tried him with a little of the Oxbow critical care mix spread on romaine leaves and he ate very eagerly, but couldn't wait to get back to his hide. At least he is still active and eating and looking bright eyed and bushy tailed even if he doesn't feel it. Hopefully I'll have a better idea of what's going on tomorrow.


Are you going to a vet tomorrow?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear have I got that wrong?
> I thought Kristoff was the tort Lena had to leave behind in Turkey with a friend when she left for Denmark.
> Apologies if I'm muddled


That's perfectly correct. Unfortunately.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's great that others have taken him under their wing and are looking after him, Lena.
> Did he remember you?


Yep. Looked into my eyes and licked my face at every opportunity. Though maybe the fact that I gave him some meat and he was hoping for more might have a role in this...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Are you going to a vet tomorrow?


We went last Tuesday - had xrays, faecal test and bloods because Lola has been off his food and in his hide a lot so he has lost weight.
But the blood results weren't back last week so will speak to the vet tomorrow.
Worrying times


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> We went last Tuesday - had xrays, faecal test and bloods because Lola has been off his food and in his hide a lot so he has lost weight.
> But the blood results weren't back last week so will speak to the vet tomorrow.
> Worrying times


I see. (I haven't caught up on all the posts yet, so didn't know.) Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Lola.


----------



## Kristoff

OK, way past my bedtime. Not see you all tomorrow when I will try to continue catching up on last week's posts. (Wish me luck.)
Nos da, roommates!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I see. (I haven't caught up on all the posts yet, so didn't know.) Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Lola.





Kristoff said:


> OK, way past my bedtime. Not see you all tomorrow when I will try to continue catching up on last week's posts. (Wish me luck.)
> Nos da, roommates!


Thanks Lena see you soon Nos Da!


----------



## DE42

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## DE42

Hopefully everything will start getting better for both of us. :Hug:


Lyn W said:


> OH yes of course - it's not going to be a very pleasant day for @DE42 tomorrow either.
> Hope all goes well and isn't too stressful for you Dan.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Not us Ed!


How about this, then.
I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Cheating at 14 - I still remember doing that. I grew out of it fairly quickly.



I’m not sure if he actually did. 
There are two sides of a story. 
We need to set up a meeting with the teacher.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about this, then.
> I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
> Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
> If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.



You might be getting your wish!! 

Did you show this to your brother?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You really flew on that plane??  Phew, good to not see you, Linda!



Capacity 33 people, one member of cabin crew and the pilot. That’s the daily Glasgow-Kirkwall plane


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Unfortunately, the stay was too short. I did see "our" street dog though, and he's well looked after.



Glad you had a good time and that the dog is well 

And your torts? Did you see them too?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about this, then.
> I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
> Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
> If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.



[emoji23]

I think there may be some thinning there Ed. JoesDad is the same age and he’s getting thinner up there too. 

Younger brother may be about to get his revenge!

That said, the shaved head look is so popular these days that my first assumption isn’t that anyone has gone bald.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We had a stunning sunset here... nearly an hour later than at home as we are so much further north


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about this, then.
> I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
> Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
> If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.



It’s only the stupid hairs that abandon a smart head. You’re looking good, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m not sure if he actually did.
> There are two sides of a story.
> We need to set up a meeting with the teacher.



The plot thickens? 
Good luck, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Glad you had a good time and that the dog is well
> 
> And your torts? Did you see them too?



Nope. And neither Cesur, the cat.  We saw most of the relatives though...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a stunning sunset here... nearly an hour later than at home as we are so much further north
> View attachment 238589
> 
> View attachment 238590



Very pretty!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I’m still busy getting everything back in order after last week’s absence. I also took too many photos of daughter’s class yesterday because I forgot how much work it is to go through them all. And I have an extra kid over today.  TTFN!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks - it's been a long wait.
> Have you had a good day, Carol?


Yes thank you. Yesterday was a good day. A long one, but still a good day. Last night while soaking the babies, they seemed to be a little more alert. And they were stretching their necks and looking up at me. LOL Clark even went so far as to stretch his neck backwards as I was standing just to the left and slightly back from the soaking tub, I presume he was looking to see where I was and didn't want to turn his whole body around. I wish I had had my phone ready to take a photo, as it would have been a perfect one. Rue on the other hand for the first time, stuck his whole head down into the water and had a good long drink. I have never seen her do that. Although Kang and Rue are bigger so I did put a little more water than normal in their soaking tub last night. 
It is now 12.34 here in Cape Town, so I suppose it is still too early for your results. Waiting with bated breathe to see what is going on with Lola.
Sjoe okay that was a long post.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Uff, I *have to* visit you in winter to record it for you


Yes, I think you need to as well. And maybe go home with a Tort. Sabine has a nice carrier bag you can put it in. Hee hee hee


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m still busy getting everything back in order after last week’s absence. I also took too many photos of daughter’s class yesterday because I forgot how much work it is to go through them all. And I have an extra kid over today.  TTFN!


I was always taught that you must take at least two photos of the same scene....just in case the first one does not come out, but then again that was from a time when we did not have digital photos' And Yet I still do it. Ha ha ha

Good Mornooning Lena, Hope you are having a good day so far.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Unfortunately, the stay was too short. I did see "our" street dog though, and he's well looked after.


Sweet. That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it.


Let us know how it goes and hoping that it does go well.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about this, then.
> I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
> Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
> If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.


And you say you are old, I see no evidence of grey hair, and that is just a little bit of thining. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m not sure if he actually did.
> There are two sides of a story.
> We need to set up a meeting with the teacher.


Oh shame that would be terrible if he actually didn't and they accused him of it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Capacity 33 people, one member of cabin crew and the pilot. That’s the daily Glasgow-Kirkwall plane


Definitly not a lego plane then. As you can only fit in one passenger and that is a very tiny pilot.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a stunning sunset here... nearly an hour later than at home as we are so much further north
> View attachment 238589
> 
> View attachment 238590


Those are beautiful pics. I can just imagine sitting down (although just a tad rocky) anyway ... sitting down with a nice thermo of coffee or hot chocolate and watching the sunset.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s only the stupid hairs that abandon a smart head. You’re looking good, Ed!


Love this comment. I must use that for my hubby.


----------



## CarolM

Earlier I mentioned that Rue stuck her head in deep in her soaking water and had a nice drink. That I did manage to get a photo of.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes, I think you need to as well. And maybe go home with a Tort. Sabine has a nice carrier bag you can put it in. Hee hee hee



Hmm, another good incentive to visit. In addition to the barbecue


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Earlier I mentioned that Rue stuck her head in deep in her soaking water and had a nice drink. That I did manage to get a photo of.
> View attachment 238592



Cute!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, another good incentive to visit. In addition to the barbecue


Whahaha. I was waiting for that.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I was waiting for that.



You know me


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> 5 hours talking to doctors. Now a 5 hour drive back home.



That’s like a full-time job!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Linda has done just that and it was very helpful.
> Sorry.
> I just don't feel like my old self and don't come around as often.
> Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.



As long as you keep coming back, Ed! Anything about you is at least of some interest to your friends.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are always interesting, or you can do what Yvonne does and just say Hi. Although we have been getting menu's from Yvonne lately.



And interesting words.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, Ed!!! I very seldom have anything to add to the conversation, but I truly enjoy reading everyone's posts, and Just make some sort of comment to let everyone know I'm still here. You are a very interesting person, and we love having you here.



And you, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Yvonne!
> Thanks again for the street sign.
> It's still on the sofa at the moment, not decided where best to put it yet.



Lots of work lying around, I guess.  Nice of you to pop in, Adam!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I don’t have anything interesting to share either. I read to catch up and say hello. I’m kind of invisible.
> 
> I would love to see your new pond you finished a while ago. How’s it doing?



Except Hawaii, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You're very welcome, Adam. I have a terrible time choosing gifts, but when I saw that, it just fit!!



You’ll have to join TORTOISE this year, Yvonne. No more excuses.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW!
> I've been sleeping quietly in corner 9 for a few months and someone just poked me!



Well done, @JoesMum


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's available .



 
OK, @Gillian Moore might not have been around much, but that’s not fair


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Don`t you know Lola`s song ???
> Here it is:



I didn’t. Nice guitar sound. Awful lyrics.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Yvonne!
> Don't forget Yvonne, people!
> And Noel, though she's not usually about in the summer.
> @AZtortMom



Yep, we’ve been missing @AZtortMom!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about this, then.
> I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
> Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
> If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.
> 
> View attachment 238542


LOL! Be careful what you wish for!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are an absolute STAR. I could kiss you right now. I will go to the hardware store and get wiring just like in your picture and then wire it exactly like that. The white was going to the plug - electrical power. But totally wrong. But I think that I would rather get wiring exactly as in the pic and do it that way. Then it should be right. I am so Happy right now. Did I say I could Kiss you?



Shush! He’s practically a minor!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're both still here?
> I can't afford to pay for them both.
> That Leprechaun Substitute go the sack!
> Thanks for the welcome back.
> And bless you, Montgomery.



The Leprechaun Substitute has been quite upset after you fired him. He’s still hanging around. He did go missing for a while around Easter and got us worried that the Wool Spider (if she exists) got him...


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe.
> But most of my stories even bore me.



That’s because you know them already!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> We the doctor that said over a week ago that she would fill out my FMLA now says she won't so I'm back to not having any job protection from losing my job. I HATE the doctors around here. I really do.



How frustrating. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Montgomery? Pirate? Leprechaun? New pets?



The permanent residents of the CDR. I’m sure you’ve met some of them and was happy to forget them. Montgomery tends to wander off with my cup before I can finish my coffee.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Terrible shenanigans in the CDR!
> Has anyone found the naughty step yet?



‘Found’? Some of us have trouble getting off the naughty step...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear hope the forum isn't going to crash again.



If it does, we have the Chilly Dim Chamber reserved for us on GeckoTalk.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi (again) Linda.
> 
> Pleasure is mine.  How are you?
> 
> Oli's fine now that it is getting warmer here. But he's rather inactive, don't know why.



Hi Gillian! Glad it’s getting warmer for you!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope. Didn't know there was one.



Right!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Of course in the UK, the tradition is that the bride's father will be expected to cover all costs so you don't need to worry about that Gillian.



Really? In Turkey, it’s the groom’s family. The bride’s family have their responsibilities too but not as major.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We must find it as there are occassions the some cdr members need to go sit on it.



I even know those “some”


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagined SPLAT was a gecko. That's the noise ours make when they jump against a window.



Ouch!


----------



## DE42

Well we are in Cookeville now. Still have a ways to go.


----------



## Momof4

I just got back from the doctor and I have two ear infections[emoji22]

I’ve been sick for a week with flu symptoms and this morning I had a migraine and couldn’t take the pain. 

I can’t wait for the antibiotics to kick in!!


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Well we are in Cookeville now. Still have a ways to go.



I must have missed it, where are you going? On your vacation?


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> I must have missed it, where are you going? On your vacation?


Hospital for test. I'm in the waiting room now.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
Before I try to catch up with you all I just spoke to the vet.
The good news is Lola's kidney function is normal .
But the bad news is his red blood count is quite low which could be for a number of reasons such as an infection or diet and there could be something going on with his liver.
She said it could be something to do with egg production until I said that I thought he was male, She thought he has a short tail but unless females have a similar part they can flash I've seen his bits! But maybe the first vet I saw was right after all!
So it could still be something very serious but he is having a scan on Friday to try to find out more. 
At least it wasn't a 'sorry nothing we can do' call.
The vet thought the critical care formula was a good idea, I assume more iron is needed so will research that. I have always been quite fussy with Lola's diet and tried to make sure in the winter I use a good mix of leaves and they are sprinkled with ground Readigrass ( a good source of calcium and phospherpus according to the bag) 
So he is not out of the woods yet and I hope the scan can throw more light on it.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Hospital for test. I'm in the waiting room now.


Good luck Dan I am thinking of you.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I just got back from the doctor and I have two ear infections[emoji22]
> 
> I’ve been sick for a week with flu symptoms and this morning I had a migraine and couldn’t take the pain.
> 
> I can’t wait for the antibiotics to kick in!!



That sounds awful. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I just got back from the doctor and I have two ear infections[emoji22]
> 
> I’ve been sick for a week with flu symptoms and this morning I had a migraine and couldn’t take the pain.
> 
> I can’t wait for the antibiotics to kick in!!


Poor you Kathy you must be feeling rotten!
Hope the meds help soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Before I try to catch up with you all I just spoke to the vet.
> The good news is Lola's kidney function is normal .
> But the bad news is his red blood count is quite low which could be for a number of reasons such as an infection or diet and there could be something going on with his liver.
> She said it could be something to do with egg production until I said that I thought he was male, She thought he has a short tail but unless females have a similar part they can flash I've seen his bits! But maybe the first vet I saw was right after all!
> So it could still be something very serious but he is having a scan on Friday to try to find out more.
> At least it wasn't a 'sorry nothing we can do' call.
> The vet thought the critical care formula was a good idea, I assume more iron is needed so will research that. I have always been quite fussy with Lola's diet and tried to make sure in the winter I use a good mix of leaves and they are sprinkled with ground Readigrass ( a good source of calcium and phospherpus according to the bag)
> So he is not out of the woods yet and I hope the scan can throw more light on it.



It’s a shame there’s nothing more conclusive


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about this, then.
> I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
> Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
> If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.
> 
> View attachment 238542


That's not so bad Ed!
One of my nephews had beautiful thick hair when he was kid but has been balding since he was in his mid 20s -shaves it all now.
My Dad always used to say 
'Grass doesn't grow on a busy street'


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I just got back from the doctor and I have two ear infections[emoji22]
> 
> I’ve been sick for a week with flu symptoms and this morning I had a migraine and couldn’t take the pain.
> 
> I can’t wait for the antibiotics to kick in!!


Aw heck. I'm sorry you're not up to snuff. Thankfully, I've never had ear aches, so can't really sympathize, but I have had bad headaches. No fun. BUT!!!!! A perfect excuse to lay around all day and watch soap operas!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> That's not so bad Ed!
> One of my nephews had beautiful thick hair when he was kid but has been balding since he was in his mid 20s -shaves it all now.
> My Dad always used to say
> 'Grass doesn't grow on a busy street'


That is a good one I will have to remember that.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And interesting words.


Oh yes that's correct. @YvonneG we haven't had a new word in a while.....hint hint[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all 

I hope the appointment goes OK @DE42 Dan

We have done a lot of walking today. The weather was great this morning and turned bad about 4.30pm. That’s blown over now and the forecast is for no more rain this week. 

I’ll post some pictures later, but first we need to eat!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s a shame there’s nothing more conclusive


Yes it is Linda I was hoping there would be some meds I could start him on sooner rather than later but it's all still up in the air. I'm hoping the scan will reveal the problem or at least rule out some things. My big fear now is that it is liver failure or a growth of some sort. More sleepless nights!!
Can you recommend anything I could add to his diet to raise his red blood count?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’ll have to join TORTOISE this year, Yvonne. No more excuses.


Lol. Yvonne now you've done it.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m not sure if he actually did.
> There are two sides of a story.
> We need to set up a meeting with the teacher.


That would be awful for him if he was falsely accused by the school.
Hope it's sorted out soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

My box turtles are crepuscular.

I just LOVE the petrichor after the first rain!!

Have I told you that I am totally nesh in the winter?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a stunning sunset here... nearly an hour later than at home as we are so much further north
> View attachment 238589
> 
> View attachment 238590


Lovely!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Shush! He’s practically a minor!


Oops. Too late. Kisses already sent.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s because you know them already!


Good point.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> View attachment 238608


Don't you just hate that awful chemical smell of the hospital's linens? I don't know what they wash them in, but it makes me feel sicker than the reason I'm in the hospital!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> View attachment 238608


Actually you look a bit like my nephew in that picture - but with more hair


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If it does, we have the Chilly Dim Chamber reserved for us on GeckoTalk.


What. Is that in the alternate universe where whatever we have here, they have the opposite over there ( well almost the opposite)?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi Gillian! Glad it’s getting warmer for you!


Gillian is not happy as the weather has been wet wet and she and Oli have been stuck inside.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Really? In Turkey, it’s the groom’s family. The bride’s family have their responsibilities too but not as major.


Here in the SA it is supposed to be the brides family who covers everything except the drinks which is supposed to be covered by the grooms parents. But generally it is the bride and groom who end up paying with both families chipping in. Unless your parents can afford it.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Earlier I mentioned that Rue stuck her head in deep in her soaking water and had a nice drink. That I did manage to get a photo of.
> View attachment 238592


In 4 years have never seen Lola drink in his soak. 
Only caught him drinking at his water bowls a few times, He has a large plant saucer which he lies in and walks through and a smaller but deeper bowl in his room. (It was actually a porcelain serving dish which I have no need for).


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I even know those “some”


NOT ME! Of course. [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well we are in Cookeville now. Still have a ways to go.


This was posted 3hours ago, so i imagine you have reach your destination by now.[emoji16]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, another good incentive to visit. In addition to the barbecue


Or maybe even a braai?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I didn’t. Nice guitar sound. Awful lyrics.


Yes that's why Lola's name stuck, a she that turned out to be he (but maybe not!)


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Really? In Turkey, it’s the groom’s family. The bride’s family have their responsibilities too but not as major.


These days most couples share the cost.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just got back from the doctor and I have two ear infections[emoji22]
> 
> I’ve been sick for a week with flu symptoms and this morning I had a migraine and couldn’t take the pain.
> 
> I can’t wait for the antibiotics to kick in!!


Oh no. Shame that is not pleasant and you have it in both ears.[emoji33] [emoji33] I hope it kicks in quickly too.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hospital for test. I'm in the waiting room now.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Before I try to catch up with you all I just spoke to the vet.
> The good news is Lola's kidney function is normal .
> But the bad news is his red blood count is quite low which could be for a number of reasons such as an infection or diet and there could be something going on with his liver.
> She said it could be something to do with egg production until I said that I thought he was male, She thought he has a short tail but unless females have a similar part they can flash I've seen his bits! But maybe the first vet I saw was right after all!
> So it could still be something very serious but he is having a scan on Friday to try to find out more.
> At least it wasn't a 'sorry nothing we can do' call.
> The vet thought the critical care formula was a good idea, I assume more iron is needed so will research that. I have always been quite fussy with Lola's diet and tried to make sure in the winter I use a good mix of leaves and they are sprinkled with ground Readigrass ( a good source of calcium and phospherpus according to the bag)
> So he is not out of the woods yet and I hope the scan can throw more light on it.


Oh wow. Can they only fit him in for the scan Friday? Now you have to wait even longer to find out more info. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Before I try to catch up with you all I just spoke to the vet.
> The good news is Lola's kidney function is normal .
> But the bad news is his red blood count is quite low which could be for a number of reasons such as an infection or diet and there could be something going on with his liver.
> She said it could be something to do with egg production until I said that I thought he was male, She thought he has a short tail but unless females have a similar part they can flash I've seen his bits! But maybe the first vet I saw was right after all!
> So it could still be something very serious but he is having a scan on Friday to try to find out more.
> At least it wasn't a 'sorry nothing we can do' call.
> The vet thought the critical care formula was a good idea, I assume more iron is needed so will research that. I have always been quite fussy with Lola's diet and tried to make sure in the winter I use a good mix of leaves and they are sprinkled with ground Readigrass ( a good source of calcium and phospherpus according to the bag)
> So he is not out of the woods yet and I hope the scan can throw more light on it.


Btw I am glad about the good news though. At least some of the worry has been lifted.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh wow. Can they only fit him in for the scan Friday? Now you have to wait even longer to find out more info. [emoji85]


Yes I know.
She was fully booked for Thursday so Friday was the earliest appt , and then only if the scanner isn't needed in another practice they share it with.
It has been noted that it is needed for my tort so I am hoping it isn't cancelled and I have to wait until week Thursday!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's not so bad Ed!
> One of my nephews had beautiful thick hair when he was kid but has been balding since he was in his mid 20s -shaves it all now.
> My Dad always used to say
> 'Grass doesn't grow on a busy street'


Whahaha. Also a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. I'm sorry you're not up to snuff. Thankfully, I've never had ear aches, so can't really sympathize, but I have had bad headaches. No fun. BUT!!!!! A perfect excuse to lay around all day and watch soap operas!


Lol. I must use that excuse next time.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Btw I am glad about the good news though. At least some of the worry has been lifted.


Thanks Carol - the liver is still a worry though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> I hope the appointment goes OK @DE42 Dan
> 
> We have done a lot of walking today. The weather was great this morning and turned bad about 4.30pm. That’s blown over now and the forecast is for no more rain this week.
> 
> I’ll post some pictures later, but first we need to eat!


Enjoy. Haggis anyone?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 238608


That face says it all.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My box turtles are crepuscular.
> 
> I just LOVE the petrichor after the first rain!!
> 
> Have I told you that I am totally nesh in the winter?



Oh boy. Three of them at once. [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Actually you look a bit like my nephew in that picture - but with more hair


Whahaha.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> What. Is that in the alternate universe where whatever we have here, they have the opposite over there ( well almost the opposite)?


When none of us could access the Tortoise Forum because of repairs /updates a while back the CDRers joined the Gecko Forum where Adam set up another 'room' so we could still chat


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Enjoy. Haggis anyone?


Ugh! No cow's stomach for me thank you very much


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> In 4 years have never seen Lola drink in his soak.
> Only caught him drinking at his water bowls a few times, He has a large plant saucer which he lies in and walks through and a smaller but deeper bowl in his room. (It was actually a porcelain serving dish which I have no need for).


Maybe a video camera would be an idea. Then he wouldn't see you watching and you could maybe see if he drinks while you are not there.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That face says it all.


Wonder if it was taken after they inserted the endoscope 
Sorry Dan


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Or maybe even a braai?


Ha ha. I didn't know you knew that word. Aaahh wait you said you have friends here in the SA. Yip a good excuse for a braai. Always good to have a braai with friends.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> These days most couples share the cost.


Snap


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Maybe a video camera would be an idea. Then he wouldn't see you watching and you could maybe see if he drinks while you are not there.


I think he does as I notice the water levels have dropped. 
But I soak him every day to make sure he's hydrated to be on the safe side and to check him over.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ha ha. I didn't know you knew that word. Aaahh wait you said you have friends here in the SA. Yip a good excuse for a braai. Always good to have a braai with friends.


I went to a couple when I was there in Boxburg.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Maybe a video camera would be an idea. Then he wouldn't see you watching and you could maybe see if he drinks while you are not there.


Good idea, I could use my wildlife camera to spy on him.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is Linda I was hoping there would be some meds I could start him on sooner rather than later but it's all still up in the air. I'm hoping the scan will reveal the problem or at least rule out some things. My big fear now is that it is liver failure or a growth of some sort. More sleepless nights!!
> Can you recommend anything I could add to his diet to raise his red blood count?



The iron rich foods are the dark green leaves. What he normally eats to be honest. 

Don’t do the reptoboost for too long. It is very sugary and could do more harm than good in the longer term. It’s good for short term use. 

Joe’s liver problems showed clearly in blood tests, so if they haven’t been picked up yet then I doubt there’s a problem there. Joe got liver issues when his excess testosterone led him to completely stop eating and drinking.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes I know.
> She was fully booked for Thursday so Friday was the earliest appt , and then only if the scanner isn't needed in another practice they share it with.
> It has been noted that it is needed for my tort so I am hoping it isn't cancelled and I have to wait until week Thursday!


Shame man. I really feel for you. I couldn't imagine having to wait. Did Lola eat some more again today?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> That’s because you know them already!


That makes perfect sense


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> You might be getting your wish!!
> 
> Did you show this to your brother?


Yes.
But he had no comment.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The iron rich foods are the dark green leaves. What he normally eats to be honest.
> 
> Don’t do the reptoboost for too long. It is very sugary and could do more harm than good in the longer term. It’s good for short term use.
> 
> Joe’s liver problems showed clearly in blood tests, so if they haven’t been picked up yet then I doubt there’s a problem there. Joe got liver issues when his excess testosterone led him to completely stop eating and drinking.



Yup he only gets dark leaves even when we are on the shop bought winter stuff and now he's getting weeds, so maybe it is an infection.
Thanks LInda that's encouraging to hear about Joe's test - wonder if Lola has a similar problem? I have seen him flashing a few times lately but he hasn't actually tried to mate with anything.

The RB has finished as you have to use 1 scoop per 500mls in the soaks and because of Lola's size I was using quite a lot. I was going to buy more but won't now I'm using the critical care - which Lola seems to like and even tried to pick up a blob that fell on his slate. 
He's only supposed to have 3tbs per day shared out between 6 servings but he's only had half of that today in 3 half tbs servings. It should do him some good.


.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Shame man. I really feel for you. I couldn't imagine having to wait. Did Lola eat some more again today?


I know - I can't believe how long it takes. I wanted to see this or one of the other 'Origin' vets' because they are exotic animal specialists but don't have their own surgery - so I have to follow her around.

Yes he's eaten more dandies and plantains than yesterday and some romaine, which I wouldn't normally feed him too often but it's a good way of getting him to eat the critical care mix I spread on it and fluids. He basked for a little while today too but wouldn't graze on his grass and clover etc.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol - the liver is still a worry though.


I thought there was a plant that could help with that. But it was something else. So sorry.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> When none of us could access the Tortoise Forum because of repairs /updates a while back the CDRers joined the Gecko Forum where Adam set up another 'room' so we could still chat


So. Definitely an alternate universe.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So. Definitely an alternate universe.[emoji6]


Yup.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Ugh! No cow's stomach for me thank you very much


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wonder if it was taken after they inserted the endoscope
> Sorry Dan


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I went to a couple when I was there in Boxburg.


I don't eat much red meat anymore but when i did my favorite was always lamb chops.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good idea, I could use my wildlife camera to spy on him.


I spy on mine. It's fun. [emoji87]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> But he had no comment.


Lol. That was nice of him. He could have rubbed it in. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yup he only gets dark leaves even when we are on the shop bought winter stuff and now he's getting weeds, so maybe it is an infection.
> Thanks LInda that's encouraging to hear about Joe's test - wonder if Lola has a similar problem? I have seen him flashing a few times lately but he hasn't actually tried to mate with anything.
> 
> The RB has finished as you have to use 1 scoop per 500mls in the soaks and because of Lola's size I was using quite a lot. I was going to buy more but won't now I'm using the critical care - which Lola seems to like and even tried to pick up a blob that fell on his slate.
> He's only supposed to have 3tbs per day shared out between 6 servings but he's only had half of that today in 3 half tbs servings. It should do him some good.
> 
> 
> .


That sounds good.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I don't eat much red meat anymore but when i did my favorite was always lamb chops.


No I don't eat a lot either I do like a nice steak occasionally- but only if its cremated - couldn't eat it if it was pink or bloody. 
I don't really eat much meat at all unless I go out for a meal or can fit it in my George Foreman Grill.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I know - I can't believe how long it takes. I wanted to see this or one of the other 'Origin' vets' because they are exotic animal specialists but don't have their own surgery - so I have to follow her around.
> 
> Yes he's eaten more dandies and plantains than yesterday and some romaine, which I wouldn't normally feed him too often but it's a good way of getting him to eat the critical care mix I spread on it and fluids. He basked for a little while today too but wouldn't graze on his grass and clover etc.


The dandelions and plantains are both very good so that is good.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I thought there was a plant that could help with that. But it was something else. So sorry.


Thanks anyway.


----------



## CarolM

This is the plant I was thinking about. The one in the middle. Good for respiratory infections.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> The dandelions and plantains are both very good so that is good.


I'm always relieved to see the weeds come back in the spring.
It was a long winter here this year!


----------



## CarolM

I wonder if there is a plant that helps with gut parasites naturally.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> This is the plant I was thinking about. The one in the middle. Good for respiratory infections.
> View attachment 238616


Not seen that before, I'll look out for it.
Thanks Carol.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I wonder if there is a plant that helps with gut parasites naturally.


I'm sure I've read somewhere on the forum that pumpkin and squash are good for that but do a search to check.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm always relieved to see the weeds come back in the spring.
> It was a long winter here this year!


Our weeds grow nicely in winter as that is when we get our rains. Problem is that the torts slow down on the eating as it is cold. So no help there.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not seen that before, I'll look out for it.
> Thanks Carol.


I struggle with identifying weeds. As they all look so similiar and i am terrified that I feed something thinking it is one thing and in actual fact it is something else. And nursery's don't sell weed seeds. [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere on the forum that pumpkin and squash are good for that but do a search to check.


Good to know. Will research it.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Hospital for test. I'm in the waiting room now.



Good luck Dan.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I struggle with identifying weeds. As they all look so similiar and i am terrified that I feed something thinking it is one thing and in actual fact it is something else. And nursery's don't sell weed seeds. [emoji22] [emoji22]


I only pick the ones I am 100% sure of.
Have you seen www.thetortoisetable.org.uk 
(it may have the in front of it) I like that because of all the pics.
It does have the but the link doesn't work from here so google it


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good luck Dan.


How are you feeling Kathy?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good to know. Will research it.


You were right. Lol.


----------



## Momof4

The pharmacy is out of the antibiotic I was prescribed. Hopefully they’ll get it in soon. Ibprofin is my best friend right now. All the other meds are in but I’ll wait.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I only pick the ones I am 100% sure of.
> Have you seen www.thetortoisetable.org.uk (it may have the in front of it) I like that because of all the pics.


I do and i have. I still struggle though even with the pictures. Lol.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I wonder if there is a plant that helps with gut parasites naturally.


I've heard pumpkin seeds can.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is Linda I was hoping there would be some meds I could start him on sooner rather than later but it's all still up in the air. I'm hoping the scan will reveal the problem or at least rule out some things. My big fear now is that it is liver failure or a growth of some sort. More sleepless nights!!
> Can you recommend anything I could add to his diet to raise his red blood count?



Sending healing vibes your way. 
It’s so hard when our pets get sick.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The pharmacy is out of the antibiotic I was prescribed. Hopefully they’ll get it in soon. Ibprofin is my best friend right now. All the other meds are in but I’ll wait.


Could you not get a generic? The generic is supposed to be exactly the same thing just cheaper.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've heard pumpkin seeds can.


Yip. Just did a search on tfo and that was what came up.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> The pharmacy is out of the antibiotic I was prescribed. Hopefully they’ll get it in soon. Ibprofin is my best friend right now. All the other meds are in but I’ll wait.


That's a shame, earache is a terrible thing.
A couple of years ago I had an infection and it made me quite deaf for a while. I didn't know people were talking to me if I wasn't looking at them. 
Hope it doesn't take too for the pharmacy to get.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Sending healing vibes your way.
> It’s so hard when our pets get sick.


Thanks Kathy I will be devastated if it's really serious.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I just got back from the doctor and I have two ear infections[emoji22]
> 
> I’ve been sick for a week with flu symptoms and this morning I had a migraine and couldn’t take the pain.
> 
> I can’t wait for the antibiotics to kick in!!



I know the feeling.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to have a bowl of cornflakes for my dinner.
I will pop back in later.
See you soon


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Before I try to catch up with you all I just spoke to the vet.
> The good news is Lola's kidney function is normal .
> But the bad news is his red blood count is quite low which could be for a number of reasons such as an infection or diet and there could be something going on with his liver.
> She said it could be something to do with egg production until I said that I thought he was male, She thought he has a short tail but unless females have a similar part they can flash I've seen his bits! But maybe the first vet I saw was right after all!
> So it could still be something very serious but he is having a scan on Friday to try to find out more.
> At least it wasn't a 'sorry nothing we can do' call.
> The vet thought the critical care formula was a good idea, I assume more iron is needed so will research that. I have always been quite fussy with Lola's diet and tried to make sure in the winter I use a good mix of leaves and they are sprinkled with ground Readigrass ( a good source of calcium and phospherpus according to the bag)
> So he is not out of the woods yet and I hope the scan can throw more light on it.



Thank you for the update, Lyn! Glad the kidneys are fine. 
No, females don’t flash. The second vet must have been confused by the name Lola... 
Hope the scan goes well.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Aw heck. I'm sorry you're not up to snuff. Thankfully, I've never had ear aches, so can't really sympathize, but I have had bad headaches. No fun. BUT!!!!! A perfect excuse to lay around all day and watch soap operas!



Are you sure those bad headaches weren’t _caused_ by the soap operas you’d watched the day before? 
P.S. Hi, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 238608



Hi, Dan!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My box turtles are crepuscular.
> 
> I just LOVE the petrichor after the first rain!!
> 
> Have I told you that I am totally nesh in the winter?



*rummages for a dictionary, finds it, can’t read a word in the dark anyway, hurls it in unknown direction*


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> I am going to have a bowl of cornflakes for my dinner.
> I will pop back in later.
> See you soon


I had those for dinner yesterday[emoji28]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What. Is that in the alternate universe where whatever we have here, they have the opposite over there ( well almost the opposite)?



Not so dramatic. Just a substitute universe in case this one fails.  I believe Adam has a status of a Gecko Grandpa or something over there.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> NOT ME! Of course. [emoji15]



Nor me. Of course.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Or maybe even a braai?



I had to Google it before saying either yes or no.  A braai should be great when I go visit Carol. I could bring more dandelion seeds as a house gift.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Enjoy. Haggis anyone?



Um. I’m really on Google today.  If you mean —
“a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver, and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach” — yes, please!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Ugh! No cow's stomach for me thank you very much



I was about to offer _işkembe çorbası_ as a starter...


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes.
> But he had no comment.



You must have a super sweet brother. Did you win him in a lottery?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I don't eat much red meat anymore but when i did my favorite was always lamb chops.



Oh, no braai for me then.  I’m not making this trip across the globe to eat some grilled chicken... *sigh*


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> No I don't eat a lot either I do like a nice steak occasionally- but only if its cremated - couldn't eat it if it was pink or bloody.
> I don't really eat much meat at all unless I go out for a meal or can fit it in my George Foreman Grill.



RIP, Lyn’s steaks.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The pharmacy is out of the antibiotic I was prescribed. Hopefully they’ll get it in soon. Ibprofin is my best friend right now. All the other meds are in but I’ll wait.



That’s unfortunate.  Can they order it for you?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Um. I’m really on Google today.  If you mean —
> “a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver, and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach” — yes, please!



As it happens I had haggis at both breakfast and dinner today. I love it. 

Haggis roam the Highlands of Scotland. They have ginger hair and have two legs shorter than the other two which helps them cope with steep mountains. [emoji56]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I am going to have a bowl of cornflakes for my dinner.
> I will pop back in later.
> See you soon



Bon appetit


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I had those for dinner yesterday[emoji28]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> RIP, Lyn’s steaks.



I agree. Medium rare for me (or “à point” in France) [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> As it happens I had haggis at both breakfast and dinner today. I love it.
> 
> Haggis roam the Highlands of Scotland. They have ginger hair and have two legs shorter than the other two which helps them cope with steep mountains. [emoji56]



Yum! Guess your flight in a Lego plane was worth it after all.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Medium rare for me (or “à point” in France) [emoji23]



Me too. Or a properly done rare. Once I tasted it, there was no going back to anywhere above medium rare.


----------



## JoesMum

Some photos for you

First for @moozillion’s bucket list is Skara Brae

This is a 5000 year old neothlithic settlement. The stone houses were sunk into the ground and had covered passageways between them. All the furniture (dresser, beds, tank for storing fish) was made of stone where we would use wood. Trees are few and far between on Orkney so stone had to take the place of wood)

I remember going here on my school trip in 1980. Back then we could walk in the houses and through the passages. Now you have to view from above, but it’s still amazing


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> The pharmacy is out of the antibiotic I was prescribed. Hopefully they’ll get it in soon. Ibprofin is my best friend right now. All the other meds are in but I’ll wait.


Didn't they offer to call around and find it for you?


----------



## JoesMum

There are 22 Nature Reserves on the main island of Orkney alone so, needless to say, we have done quite a lot of bird watching today. 

We made our way to Marwick Head which has cliffs full of nesting seabirds in season... they’re just turning up now. Orkney is at least a month behind Kent; they’re still on Daffodils and primroses as spring flowers here. 

It had clouded over by the time we got to Marwick Head. 

View of the sea cliffs with the Kitchener Memorial dedicated to WWI Field Marshal Kitchener 



View towards the island of Hoy



View towards the Brough of Birsay- an island linked by a causeway at low tide


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I am going to have a bowl of cornflakes for my dinner.
> I will pop back in later.
> See you soon


I had a nice steak (fried in GREASE!!!), a helping of green beans smothered in real butter and a nice baked potato (baked in olive oil). If that doesn't harden my arteries, I don't know what will. But, M-m-m-m-m it was good!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> *rummages for a dictionary, finds it, can’t read a word in the dark anyway, hurls it in unknown direction*


Yipes! Be careful of hurling. If you hit one of those angry things that live in here, it could mean trouble for you.


----------



## JoesMum

And then we went to the Brough of Birsay. The island has a Viking village inhabited from c 600AD - 1100AD ... so only 1000 years old. 

It is remarkably similar to its much older neighbour at Skara Brae, but they did have a drainage system so plumbing was a benefit!

We saw a puffin on the cliffs ...but the weather closed in and we escaped just before the rain got too bad



Nordic carving



More sea cliffs



Heading for the mainland


----------



## JoesMum

We are worn out. So it’s bedtime now! 

Nos da everyone ... or “Oidhche mhath” in Scottish Gaelic


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am going to have a bowl of cornflakes for my dinner.
> I will pop back in later.
> See you soon


Cereal is sometimes nice as a dinner. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> *rummages for a dictionary, finds it, can’t read a word in the dark anyway, hurls it in unknown direction*


Lets help.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Medium rare for me (or “à point” in France) [emoji23]


Me too!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> *rummages for a dictionary, finds it, can’t read a word in the dark anyway, hurls it in unknown direction*


2nd and 3rd


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Me too. Or a properly done rare. Once I tasted it, there was no going back to anywhere above medium rare.


Ooo now I want steaks.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not so dramatic. Just a substitute universe in case this one fails.  I believe Adam has a status of a Gecko Grandpa or something over there.


[emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice steak (fried in GREASE!!!), a helping of green beans smothered in real butter and a nice baked potato (baked in olive oil). If that doesn't harden my arteries, I don't know what will. But, M-m-m-m-m it was good!!


Sounds like my kinda meal


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nor me. Of course.


No not you at all. Maybe Linda or Lyn? Orrrr even Sabine and Kathy.[emoji33] [emoji33] Definitly Yvonne and Dan and most especially Ed, Gillian, Adam, Luara and John. Did I leave anybody out?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I had to Google it before saying either yes or no.  A braai should be great when I go visit Carol. I could bring more dandelion seeds as a house gift.


Hmmm. Deal.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> No not you at all. Maybe Linda or Lyn? Orrrr even Sabine and Kathy.[emoji33] [emoji33] Definitly Yvonne and Dan and most especially Ed, Gillian, Adam, Luara and John. Did I leave anybody out?


Probably[emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Um. I’m really on Google today.  If you mean —
> “a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver, and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach” — yes, please!


Never had it. And doesn't appeal to me. Have you ever had tripe? Not sure if they only make it in SA or if you get it overseas, but not a dish that appeals to me either. Tasted it once and was out off for life. [emoji37] 

tripe

trʌɪp/

noun

1.

the first or second stomach of a cow or other ruminant used as food.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was about to offer _işkembe çorbası_ as a starter...


Whahaha. Snap. Also a google night for me.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, no braai for me then.  I’m not making this trip across the globe to eat some grilled chicken... *sigh*


I'll braai lamb chops and boerewors especially for you.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As it happens I had haggis at both breakfast and dinner today. I love it.
> 
> Haggis roam the Highlands of Scotland. They have ginger hair and have two legs shorter than the other two which helps them cope with steep mountains. [emoji56]


Whahaha. Nope if I am going to eat parts of an animal i only want the meat. I might eat the liver and kidneys but none of the other stuff thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me too. Or a properly done rare. Once I tasted it, there was no going back to anywhere above medium rare.


Same. I worked for a chef once and he always said that steak is like coffee ... if you are not going to eat it rare or drink it strong then don't bother.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Some photos for you
> 
> First for @moozillion’s bucket list is Skara Brae
> 
> This is a 5000 year old neothlithic settlement. The stone houses were sunk into the ground and had covered passageways between them. All the furniture (dresser, beds, tank for storing fish) was made of stone where we would use wood. Trees are few and far between on Orkney so stone had to take the place of wood)
> 
> I remember going here on my school trip in 1980. Back then we could walk in the houses and through the passages. Now you have to view from above, but it’s still amazing
> View attachment 238641
> 
> View attachment 238642
> 
> View attachment 238643
> 
> View attachment 238645


That is so cool. I wouldn't mind living in one of those although come winter it must have been cold especially if wood was scarce.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There are 22 Nature Reserves on the main island of Orkney alone so, needless to say, we have done quite a lot of bird watching today.
> 
> We made our way to Marwick Head which has cliffs full of nesting seabirds in season... they’re just turning up now. Orkney is at least a month behind Kent; they’re still on Daffodils and primroses as spring flowers here.
> 
> It had clouded over by the time we got to Marwick Head.
> 
> View of the sea cliffs with the Kitchener Memorial dedicated to WWI Field Marshal Kitchener
> View attachment 238648
> 
> 
> View towards the island of Hoy
> View attachment 238649
> 
> 
> View towards the Brough of Birsay- an island linked by a causeway at low tide
> View attachment 238650


I would love to visit Scotland.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice steak (fried in GREASE!!!), a helping of green beans smothered in real butter and a nice baked potato (baked in olive oil). If that doesn't harden my arteries, I don't know what will. But, M-m-m-m-m it was good!!


That does sound yummmyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! Be careful of hurling. If you hit one of those angry things that live in here, it could mean trouble for you.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are worn out. So it’s bedtime now!
> 
> Nos da everyone ... or “Oidhche mhath” in Scottish Gaelic


Nos da Linda. Sleep tight and sweet dreams


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Ooo now I want steaks.


Lol. Yvonne beat you to it.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Probably[emoji57]


You were sitting on it. So i didn't want to draw attention to you until you were allowed to get off. Glad you are now off the naughty seat. [emoji6][emoji6] so how many minutes did you have to stay there?


----------



## CarolM

Well. That is me for the night. Good night and sleep tight all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I was about to offer _işkembe çorbası_ as a starter...


If it involves tripe or offal you can keep it thank you very much!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You were sitting on it. So i didn't want to draw attention to you until you were allowed to get off. Glad you are now off the naughty seat. [emoji6][emoji6] so how many minutes did you have to stay there?


I lost track of time..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Some photos for you
> 
> First for @moozillion’s bucket list is Skara Brae
> 
> This is a 5000 year old neothlithic settlement. The stone houses were sunk into the ground and had covered passageways between them. All the furniture (dresser, beds, tank for storing fish) was made of stone where we would use wood. Trees are few and far between on Orkney so stone had to take the place of wood)
> 
> I remember going here on my school trip in 1980. Back then we could walk in the houses and through the passages. Now you have to view from above, but it’s still amazing
> View attachment 238641
> 
> View attachment 238642
> 
> View attachment 238643
> 
> View attachment 238645


I saw some excavation of that on TV - Time Team or something to do with Neil Oliver. It's an amazing place.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There are 22 Nature Reserves on the main island of Orkney alone so, needless to say, we have done quite a lot of bird watching today.
> 
> We made our way to Marwick Head which has cliffs full of nesting seabirds in season... they’re just turning up now. Orkney is at least a month behind Kent; they’re still on Daffodils and primroses as spring flowers here.
> 
> It had clouded over by the time we got to Marwick Head.
> 
> View of the sea cliffs with the Kitchener Memorial dedicated to WWI Field Marshal Kitchener
> View attachment 238648
> 
> 
> View towards the island of Hoy
> View attachment 238649
> 
> 
> View towards the Brough of Birsay- an island linked by a causeway at low tide
> View attachment 238650


You are so lucky to be in such a fabulous place!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And then we went to the Brough of Birsay. The island has a Viking village inhabited from c 600AD - 1100AD ... so only 1000 years old.
> 
> It is remarkably similar to its much older neighbour at Skara Brae, but they did have a drainage system so plumbing was a benefit!
> 
> We saw a puffin on the cliffs ...but the weather closed in and we escaped just before the rain got too bad
> View attachment 238651
> 
> 
> Nordic carving
> View attachment 238652
> 
> 
> More sea cliffs
> View attachment 238653
> 
> 
> Heading for the mainland
> View attachment 238654


I see in that top picture they also had irons, can tell by the iron burn on the rock. 
I have one on my carpet!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are worn out. So it’s bedtime now!
> 
> Nos da everyone ... or “Oidhche mhath” in Scottish Gaelic


Nos Da Linda,I'm already looking forward to seeing your next pics.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> You must have a super sweet brother. Did you win him in a lottery?


Nah. He's a real jerk like I am.
Probably why we get along so well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That's not so bad Ed!
> One of my nephews had beautiful thick hair when he was kid but has been balding since he was in his mid 20s -shaves it all now.
> My Dad always used to say
> 'Grass doesn't grow on a busy street'


I'm thinking about making a statement. Like a reverse Mohawk!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm thinking about making a statement. Like a reverse Mohawk!


Can't wait to see that!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Snap. Also a google night for me.


Ugh Ugh and more ugh!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Can't wait to see that!


With or without some gigantic ELVIS side burns?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> With or without some gigantic ELVIS side burns?


Why not? And just for good measure you could dye it blue or green or bright pink!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll be confined to the office tomorrow at work and I intend to try to catch up on the forum. New and old members and what I've missed.
Today I was off. I spent the morning at the school board benefits department filling out my retirement paperwork.
Scary crap.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Why not? And just for good measure you could die it blue or green or bright pink!


I am partial to lime green.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be confined to the office tomorrow at work and I intend to try to catch up on the forum. New and old members and what I've missed.
> Today I was off. I spent the morning at the school board benefits department filling out my retirement paperwork.
> Scary crap.



But just think - a light at the end of the tunnel!
There's a lot to read so hope no one interrupts you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am partial to lime green.


Very high vis!
You'll be fine out walking at night.
I passed a house the other day which is being painted lime green, it looks awful!
I wonder if the owner got the paint from a highway or transport dept.
I think it will glow in the dark!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well. That is me for the night. Good night and sleep tight all. Sweet dreams.


Nos Da Carol sleep well and have a good Wednesday!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I see in that top picture they also had irons, can tell by the iron burn on the rock.
> I have one on my carpet!


Are you sure it is not carpet burn on something else


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I lost track of time..


You are not supposed to be have fun. You are supposed to sit and contemplate your sins.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You are not supposed to be have fun. You are supposed to sit and contemplate your sins.


You could get piles sitting on a cold step for *that *long!
( I thought you had gone to bed!)


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nah. He's a real jerk like I am.
> Probably why we get along so well.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Very high vis!
> You'll be fine out walking at night.
> I passed a house the other day which is being painted lime green, it looks awful!
> I wonder if the owner got the paint from a highway or transport dept.
> I think it will glow in the dark!


A few years ago, my neighborhood dismantled it's "home owners association" because those in charge were being a bit too nosey.
But soon after, a house on the next block over was painted glossy bright yellow with glossy bright red trim.
So while I can now change the oil in my own vehicles in my own driveway....I can also paint my house to look like a McDonalds.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Can't wait to see that!


Mee too.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> With or without some gigantic ELVIS side burns?


Without


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Why not? And just for good measure you could dye it blue or green or bright pink!


Why not all three.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> A few years ago, my neighborhood dismantled it's "home owners association" because those in charge were being a bit too nosey.
> But soon after, a house on the next block over was painted glossy bright yellow with glossy bright red trim.
> So while I can now change the oil in my own vehicles in my own driveway....I can also paint my house to look like a McDonalds.


Is the owner someone called Ronald?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Without


Ok
That's good because I've just shaved off most of my facial hair.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> is the owner someone called Ronald
> View attachment 238679


I think it's a rental house and I mentioned to Kelly that it would be funny if they did that because they were being evicted.


----------



## CarolM

Good luck. Once its been done you will wonder why you were stressing.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Are you sure it is not carpet burn on something else


I couldn't possibly say


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Nos Da Carol sleep well and have a good Wednesday!


Thanks Lyn enjoy your Wednesday too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You could get piles sitting on a cold step for *that *long!
> ( I thought you had gone to bed!)


I know. So did I. My eyes are closing as i type. So yes this is the last post. Good night.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thanks Lyn enjoy your Wednesday too.


Sadly I have a funeral tomorrow afternoon so not the best of days.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I know. So did I. My eyes are closing as i type. So yes this is the last post. Good night.


Night night!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sadly I have a funeral tomorrow afternoon so not the best of days.


My condolences. [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> My condolences. [emoji8] [emoji8]


Thanks - Saying goodbye to a neighbour whom I've known for years.
Very sad for his family.


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> With or without some gigantic ELVIS side burns?


Definitely need the sideburns.


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am partial to lime green.


I would recommend purple stipes too.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to climb the apples and pears now too.
Hope Dan is OK after his ordeal today, I expect he'll be a bit groggy now. 
Anyway goodnight Ed if you are still around and goodnight to you too Bambam
(and anyone else who knows me.....)


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You are not supposed to be have fun. You are supposed to sit and contemplate your sins.


My sins were fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> My sins were fun.


...so they should be!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> I would recommend purple stipes too.


That's a touch of genius, there.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Could you not get a generic? The generic is supposed to be exactly the same thing just cheaper.



I found out that it wasn’t the antibiotic, it was another one. She has me on four things but one is over the counter. 
My husband is picking them up for me.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Are you sure those bad headaches weren’t _caused_ by the soap operas you’d watched the day before?
> P.S. Hi, Yvonne!



Hey don’t knock my soap!! I have watched Days of Our Lives since I was 10! I watch it every single day while eating my lunch!


----------



## DE42

Thanks everyone. I would have liked your all's post but for some reason it won't let me 

Anyway. We are on our way back. About 4 hours away from home. The procedures went well. They found inflammation all through my system and ulcerations all the way through. They are starting me on two autoimmune drugs. But one has to be pre-approved by insurance so that one has to wait on them. It's $26,000 a vile! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji43] Luckily I don't have to pay that. insurance will and what they don't get I have another medical card to help with. 
The other drug has to be monitored close are requires blood work to be done between doses so I will have to put it off until my vacation is about over to start. Unfortunately that means my legs and stuff will continue getting worse until then.


----------



## DE42

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Never had it. And doesn't appeal to me. Have you ever had tripe? Not sure if they only make it in SA or if you get it overseas, but not a dish that appeals to me either. Tasted it once and was out off for life. [emoji37]
> 
> tripe
> 
> trʌɪp/
> 
> noun
> 
> 1.
> 
> the first or second stomach of a cow or other ruminant used as food.



Tripe is a very old dish and, from my experience, not worth the effort of eating it. 

Haggis is very tasty - like really good (British style) sausage if it’s made properly. The poor ones are like dry cardboard, but the same applies to sausages too.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is so cool. I wouldn't mind living in one of those although come winter it must have been cold especially if wood was scarce.



In this climate you burned peat. They dug bricks of it of the moors and dried it. It burns slowly and makes probably a more efficient fuel than wood... more like charcoal.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sadly I have a funeral tomorrow afternoon so not the best of days.



Electronic hug Lyn. Not the cheeriest thing to look forward to.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> My sins were fun.



[emoji23] And so they should be


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I would have liked your all's post but for some reason it won't let me
> 
> Anyway. We are on our way back. About 4 hours away from home. The procedures went well. They found inflammation all through my system and ulcerations all the way through. They are starting me on two autoimmune drugs. But one has to be pre-approved by insurance so that one has to wait on them. It's $26,000 a vile! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji43] Luckily I don't have to pay that. insurance will and what they don't get I have another medical card to help with.
> The other drug has to be monitored close are requires blood work to be done between doses so I will have to put it off until my vacation is about over to start. Unfortunately that means my legs and stuff will continue getting worse until then.



Erk! The cost is outrageous. Thank goodness you have insurance. 

I hope you can feel better soon


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is out again this morning. We’re in for another good day


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Some photos for you
> 
> First for @moozillion’s bucket list is Skara Brae
> 
> This is a 5000 year old neothlithic settlement. The stone houses were sunk into the ground and had covered passageways between them. All the furniture (dresser, beds, tank for storing fish) was made of stone where we would use wood. Trees are few and far between on Orkney so stone had to take the place of wood)
> 
> I remember going here on my school trip in 1980. Back then we could walk in the houses and through the passages. Now you have to view from above, but it’s still amazing
> View attachment 238641
> 
> View attachment 238642
> 
> View attachment 238643
> 
> View attachment 238645


Love how everything around is so green!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Didn't they offer to call around and find it for you?


SNAP'ish!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice steak (fried in GREASE!!!), a helping of green beans smothered in real butter and a nice baked potato (baked in olive oil). If that doesn't harden my arteries, I don't know what will. But, M-m-m-m-m it was good!!


My kind of a meal! I'd skip the beans, but everything else is most natural!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! Be careful of hurling. If you hit one of those angry things that live in here, it could mean trouble for you.


I know... I got yelled at by the jellyfish


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And then we went to the Brough of Birsay. The island has a Viking village inhabited from c 600AD - 1100AD ... so only 1000 years old.
> 
> It is remarkably similar to its much older neighbour at Skara Brae, but they did have a drainage system so plumbing was a benefit!
> 
> We saw a puffin on the cliffs ...but the weather closed in and we escaped just before the rain got too bad
> View attachment 238651
> 
> 
> Nordic carving
> View attachment 238652
> 
> 
> More sea cliffs
> View attachment 238653
> 
> 
> Heading for the mainland
> View attachment 238654


If I hadn't read the explanation, I'd have said the second picture is very much like what you'd see in the Viking Ship Museum in Roskilde and the National Museum in Copenhagen


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We are worn out. So it’s bedtime now!
> 
> Nos da everyone ... or “Oidhche mhath” in Scottish Gaelic


I wanted to hear the pronunciation of this, but Google Translate doesn't do it


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lets help.
> View attachment 238657


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds like my kinda meal


SNAP! LOL


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Probably[emoji57]


Of course! Mark should be in there too! @Maro2Bear


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I'll braai lamb chops and boerewors especially for you.[emoji6]


Is 'boerewors' like _Bratwurst_? (I googled it, of course.) So do you use _braai_ as a verb too? Nice!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> If I hadn't read the explanation, I'd have said the second picture is very much like what you'd see in the Viking Ship Museum in Roskilde and the National Museum in Copenhagen



The Vikings had a huge influence here and even now it seems like Norwegian is the second language! So many Norwegians here!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Nope if I am going to eat parts of an animal i only want the meat. I might eat the liver and kidneys but none of the other stuff thank you.


While in Turkey, husband and I specifically went out to have some _kelle söğüş_ -- a cold dish made of meats from a lamb's head -- with extra brain. Yum.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Same. I worked for a chef once and he always said that steak is like coffee ... if you are not going to eat it rare or drink it strong then don't bother.


I like that!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I saw some excavation of that on TV - Time Team or something to do with Neil Oliver. It's an amazing place.


Love Neil Oliver's accent! Watched a couple of documentaries with him.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I see in that top picture they also had irons, can tell by the iron burn on the rock.
> I have one on my carpet!


You ironed your carpet??


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nah. He's a real jerk like I am.
> Probably why we get along so well.


Oh, is that what they call sweet people in FL? Good to know, when I visit


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I would recommend purple stipes too.


Isn't that the Grinch?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am partial to lime green.


 That would scream your statement, rather than just make it...


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I am partial to lime green.


P.S. A mojito fan by any chance?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You could get piles sitting on a cold step for *that *long!
> ( I thought you had gone to bed!)


Sometimes Carol can't find her way out in the dark, lol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My sins were fun.


Aaahh I see. ... tried to think of something funny. ..but nope I'm blank.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Thanks - Saying goodbye to a neighbour whom I've known for years.
> Very sad for his family.


Sorry to hear


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Hey don’t knock my soap!! I have watched Days of Our Lives since I was 10! I watch it every single day while eating my lunch!


OK, we know you're only 17, but... that's an awful long time for a soap to be around!!!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I would have liked your all's post but for some reason it won't let me
> 
> Anyway. We are on our way back. About 4 hours away from home. The procedures went well. They found inflammation all through my system and ulcerations all the way through. They are starting me on two autoimmune drugs. But one has to be pre-approved by insurance so that one has to wait on them. It's $26,000 a vile! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji43] Luckily I don't have to pay that. insurance will and what they don't get I have another medical card to help with.
> The other drug has to be monitored close are requires blood work to be done between doses so I will have to put it off until my vacation is about over to start. Unfortunately that means my legs and stuff will continue getting worse until then.


Meds are so expensive in the US...  Glad you have it covered.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out again this morning. We’re in for another good day


Good morning, Linda! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Isn't that the Grinch?


Not sure about the purple, but Ed+lime green could definitely look like this:


Well spotted, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I found out that it wasn’t the antibiotic, it was another one. She has me on four things but one is over the counter.
> My husband is picking them up for me.


Yay. That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hey don’t knock my soap!! I have watched Days of Our Lives since I was 10! I watch it every single day while eating my lunch!


OMW is that thing still going?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 
Day 3 of cleaning for me. A major one today. I made the mistake of getting kinetic sand for daughter, thinking I can manage it. This is me managing it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I would have liked your all's post but for some reason it won't let me
> 
> Anyway. We are on our way back. About 4 hours away from home. The procedures went well. They found inflammation all through my system and ulcerations all the way through. They are starting me on two autoimmune drugs. But one has to be pre-approved by insurance so that one has to wait on them. It's $26,000 a vile! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji43] Luckily I don't have to pay that. insurance will and what they don't get I have another medical card to help with.
> The other drug has to be monitored close are requires blood work to be done between doses so I will have to put it off until my vacation is about over to start. Unfortunately that means my legs and stuff will continue getting worse until then.


Oh no. Shame. That is not good. I hope at least that the insurance comes back quickly and approves it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> In this climate you burned peat. They dug bricks of it of the moors and dried it. It burns slowly and makes probably a more efficient fuel than wood... more like charcoal.


A bit smelly too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out again this morning. We’re in for another good day


Sounds like it. Have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love how everything around is so green!


I thought that was just wishful thinking on my part. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If I hadn't read the explanation, I'd have said the second picture is very much like what you'd see in the Viking Ship Museum in Roskilde and the National Museum in Copenhagen


I was going to comment that you were both visiting viking sites so to speak. But then I forgot.[emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Of course! Mark should be in there too! @Maro2Bear


WELL!! [emoji54] Bambam why didn't you tell me he was sitting right next to you. I hope you both were sitting there for seperate sins. [emoji44]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is 'boerewors' like _Bratwurst_? (I googled it, of course.) So do you use _braai_ as a verb too? Nice!


Yes to Braai and boerewors is a really long sausage made out of beef normally.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> While in Turkey, husband and I specifically went out to have some _kelle söğüş_ -- a cold dish made of meats from a lamb's head -- with extra brain. Yum.


Did it make you smarter?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sometimes Carol can't find her way out in the dark, lol


Nope. I get lost and pay for it the next day. [emoji19]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not sure about the purple, but Ed+lime green could definitely look like this:
> View attachment 238748
> 
> Well spotted, Carol!


I looked him up too afterwards. I thought that he had purple strips somewhere. But my bad.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Day 3 of cleaning for me. A major one today. I made the mistake of getting kinetic sand for daughter, thinking I can manage it. This is me managing it.
> View attachment 238749


Oops!!. Love the new Avatar pic. Is that you?


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Good Mornooning everyone was trying to catch up in between work. Naughty girl. Maybe I should sit on the step again. [emoji26] oh well. Let me go do some work while I sit there. Might as well put the time to good use.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A bit smelly too.



Quite a nice smell actually. No worse than woodsmoke


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Quite a nice smell actually. No worse than woodsmoke


I LOVE the smell of wood burning. Sadly I do not have a fireplace to enjoy it.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Did it make you smarter?



Unless it all went down the drain


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Unless it all went down the drain


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oops!!. Love the new Avatar pic. Is that you?



Of course this is flaming me!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Of course this is flaming me!


Well, That fits then, because you look HOT in the pic.


----------



## Kristoff

And I’m off to that post-office-like thingie. Hope they know how to put stamps on a postcard


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well, That fits then, because you look HOT in the pic.



LOOOL!
I see you’ve warmed up to puns after all!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And I’m off to that post-office-like thingie. Hope they know how to put stamps on a postcard


Please let them know, please let them know, please let them know!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOOOL!
> I see you’ve warmed up to puns after all!


I've had some good teachers.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOOOL!
> I see you’ve warmed up to puns after all!


And I caught that!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay. Good Mornooning everyone was trying to catch up in between work. Naughty girl. Maybe I should sit on the step again. [emoji26] oh well. Let me go do some work while I sit there. Might as well put the time to good use.


Hello. I am unable to catch up with all post. Too much today outside. The beautiful warm weather this year drags me outside to do a lot of work that must be done. Sorry, but that`s why I cannot be so often online as in winter.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello. I am unable to catch up with all post. Too much today outside. The beautiful warm weather this year drags me outside to do a lot of work that must be done. Sorry, but that`s why I cannot be so often online as in winter.


 We understand....but still miss you!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Of course this is flaming me!


Hi Lena ! Who took that pic of you or was it a selfie ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We understand....but still miss you!!


I will try to be as often here as I can.
I am glad that you miss me. Thanks !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I will try to be as often here as I can.
> I am glad that you miss me. Thanks !


We always miss our friends. Sometimes I forget to mention their names too. But I blame that on my kids. They took 99% of my memory when they were growing inside me.[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Here is another thing I forgot to post last night especially for @Bambam and @YvonneG. It is the picture of the puzzle that i mentioned a while back had gotten the better of me. Plus another one which I haven't even had the chance to open yet.[emoji15] [emoji19] I suspect the wolf one will also get the better of me whenever I get around to doing it. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

My lambs are growing fast:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here is another thing I forgot to post last night especially for @Bambam and @YvonneG. It is the picture of the puzzle that i mentioned a while back had gotten the better of me. Plus another one which I haven't even had the chance to open yet.[emoji15] [emoji19] I suspect the wolf one will also get the better of me whenever I get around to doing it. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 238754
> View attachment 238756


Beautiful puzzles and pictures but .... no, not for me. I not patience enough for that.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Here is another thing I forgot to post last night especially for @Bambam and @YvonneG. It is the picture of the puzzle that i mentioned a while back had gotten the better of me. Plus another one which I haven't even had the chance to open yet.[emoji15] [emoji19] I suspect the wolf one will also get the better of me whenever I get around to doing it. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 238754
> View attachment 238756


I did however try and do a pastel oil painting of the wolf. My younger sister who is the artist in the family outlined it in pencil for me and I coloured it in, with the Pastels. I couldn't find the photo of it. So will take a new one when I get home. But in the meantime (sorry if I have posted it before)


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My lambs are growing fast:
> 
> View attachment 238757
> 
> 
> View attachment 238758


I can see why you are so busy. They are super cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful puzzles and pictures but .... no, not for me. I not patience enough for that.


That was part of my problem. Besides not being able to figure out where most of the pieces fit. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

I love working jig saw puzzles. But I hate having a physical puzzle spread out all over the table. So I work them on my Kindle. Because the device is so small I can't work puzzles with lots of pieces, but I enjoy it just the same. I think I have it set for 144 pieces. Another thing I do on the Kindle is the find-the-hidden-object puzzles.

I'm having a hard time getting motivated today. I didn't wash up the dishes yesterday, so I have that chore to look forward to before I can get started on preparing the tortoises' food. Plus, it's overcast, no sun. I don't like gloomy days. But at least it's not cold. S'posed to be in the 70s today, and right now it's in the 60s. That's lovely working outside weather. . . if only I could get motivated!


----------



## DE42

Morning everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Dan. Feel ok today?


----------



## mrnewberry

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone


Good morning.


----------



## mrnewberry

Went on a major forum exploration yesterday. Changed my avatar to the same one I use on Facebook. Started checking out the sections that weren’t just my favorite tortoise species. Found this thread as well.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> WELL!! [emoji54] Bambam why didn't you tell me he was sitting right next to you. I hope you both were sitting there for seperate sins. [emoji44]


Someone was beside me? Hmm that would explain the random giggling.
Thought maybe I had gone off the deep end.
Of course they were seperate sins. I don't share them, I'm greedy like that.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I LOVE the smell of wood burning. Sadly I do not have a fireplace to enjoy it.


Fully depends on the type of wood for me.
Cottonwood smells like trash when it's burned.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Of course this is flaming me!


It's a very dramatic angle. 
That's a compliment..


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Please let them know, please let them know, please let them know!!!



It’s on its way. Keep your fingers crossed. Toes and eyes too, for a good measure of luck.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Dan. Feel ok today?


Not the best but ok. Just resting until I have to go to work.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello. I am unable to catch up with all post. Too much today outside. The beautiful warm weather this year drags me outside to do a lot of work that must be done. Sorry, but that`s why I cannot be so often online as in winter.



Good luck with all your work, Bee!


----------



## DE42

mrnewberry said:


> Good morning.


How's it going? Have we met?


----------



## DE42

mrnewberry said:


> Went on a major forum exploration yesterday. Changed my avatar to the same one I use on Facebook. Started checking out the sections that weren’t just my favorite tortoise species. Found this thread as well.


Well you are welcome here. Be aware that there are some crazy things in here but nothing (that we know of) harmful


----------



## mrnewberry

DE42 said:


> How's it going? Have we met?


I don’t believe so.

Hello, my name is Allen.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena ! Who took that pic of you or was it a selfie ?



What’s with all those questions? I feel like I’m in a hot spot here


----------



## DE42

mrnewberry said:


> I don’t believe so.
> 
> Hello, my name is Allen.


Nice to meet you Allen. I am Daniel but go by Dan on here most of the time.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My lambs are growing fast:
> 
> View attachment 238757
> 
> 
> View attachment 238758



How sweet *wink wink*


----------



## mrnewberry

DE42 said:


> Nice to meet you Allen. I am Daniel but go by Dan on here most of the time.



Nice to meet meet you Dan.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> OK, we know you're only 17, but... that's an awful long time for a soap to be around!!!



Shoot, I wish I was 17! Or maybe not! I hated high school!

I tell my husband all the time that soaps are the longest running show on tv without reruns!! 

I’m almost 50[emoji8]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Here is another thing I forgot to post last night especially for @Bambam and @YvonneG. It is the picture of the puzzle that i mentioned a while back had gotten the better of me. Plus another one which I haven't even had the chance to open yet.[emoji15] [emoji19] I suspect the wolf one will also get the better of me whenever I get around to doing it. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 238754
> View attachment 238756


O that leopard is gorgeous! The yellow and orange of the subject is so contrasting against the blue of the sky.
Ooo I think I have an idea for my next pastel painting! 
That is if my husband will ever get around to wiring the lights back in my art room[emoji57] 
I'm going to be invading my dining room if it takes much longer!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I did however try and do a pastel oil painting of the wolf. My younger sister who is the artist in the family outlined it in pencil for me and I coloured it in, with the Pastels. I couldn't find the photo of it. So will take a new one when I get home. But in the meantime (sorry if I have posted it before)
> View attachment 238759



Good one!


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I would have liked your all's post but for some reason it won't let me
> 
> Anyway. We are on our way back. About 4 hours away from home. The procedures went well. They found inflammation all through my system and ulcerations all the way through. They are starting me on two autoimmune drugs. But one has to be pre-approved by insurance so that one has to wait on them. It's $26,000 a vile! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji43] Luckily I don't have to pay that. insurance will and what they don't get I have another medical card to help with.
> The other drug has to be monitored close are requires blood work to be done between doses so I will have to put it off until my vacation is about over to start. Unfortunately that means my legs and stuff will continue getting worse until then.



Thank goodness for your insurance!!

These drug companies are making way to much money!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I love working jig saw puzzles. But I hate having a physical puzzle spread out all over the table. So I work them on my Kindle. Because the device is so small I can't work puzzles with lots of pieces, but I enjoy it just the same. I think I have it set for 144 pieces. Another thing I do on the Kindle is the find-the-hidden-object puzzles.
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting motivated today. I didn't wash up the dishes yesterday, so I have that chore to look forward to before I can get started on preparing the tortoises' food. Plus, it's overcast, no sun. I don't like gloomy days. But at least it's not cold. S'posed to be in the 70s today, and right now it's in the 60s. That's lovely working outside weather. . . if only I could get motivated!



If it weren’t for occasional posts like this, I’d think you’re a tireless robot. It’s okay to take it easy sometimes. 
Um, did that motivate you to work?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone



Hi Dan!


----------



## Bambam1989

mrnewberry said:


> Went on a major forum exploration yesterday. Changed my avatar to the same one I use on Facebook. Started checking out the sections that weren’t just my favorite tortoise species. Found this thread as well.


Hello and welcome!
Hope you like a bit of whimsy.
I'm Brandy but everyone just calls me Bambam.


----------



## Kristoff

mrnewberry said:


> Went on a major forum exploration yesterday. Changed my avatar to the same one I use on Facebook. Started checking out the sections that weren’t just my favorite tortoise species. Found this thread as well.



The best there is! Grab an armadillo to sit on. Just don’t step on a hedgehog in the dark - it hurts a lot, based on personal experience. Do you like coffee? I’ll call out to the One-Legged Pirate to fetch you a beverage of your choice.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Someone was beside me? Hmm that would explain the random giggling.
> Thought maybe I had gone off the deep end.
> Of course they were seperate sins. I don't share them, I'm greedy like that.



Oh, a hint about a cardinal one of yours?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well you are welcome here. Be aware that there are some crazy things in here but nothing (that we know of) harmful



Except the Wool Spider, if she exists


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Oh, a hint about a cardinal one of yours?


Mmm cake!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Hi Dan!


Good morning


----------



## DE42

Well lass than a week until I get to go on Vacation.


----------



## Yvonne G

mrnewberry said:


> Went on a major forum exploration yesterday. Changed my avatar to the same one I use on Facebook. Started checking out the sections that weren’t just my favorite tortoise species. Found this thread as well.


This is a fun thread and you're more than welcome here! One of us with more recall than I will come on and clue you in about all the strange creatures that live in here. Suffice it to say, be on the look out for the wooly spider (if she exists)!!


----------



## mrnewberry

Thanks for the warm welcome! A coffee does sound nice. My neighbors just brought over a couple of little samples of a gingered lemon ale. I advised them to go with the one with more snap.


----------



## Bambam1989

mrnewberry said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! A coffee does sound nice. My neighbors just brought over a couple of little samples of a gingered lemon ale. I advised them to go with the one with more snap.


Sounds interesting. What brand?


----------



## mrnewberry

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds interesting. What brand?


They are brewers. So, it was a bit of recipe development. They brew for a couple of different local breweries, but I think this one is under their gluten free brewery label. Dark Hills Brewery.


----------



## Momof4

mrnewberry said:


> I don’t believe so.
> 
> Hello, my name is Allen.



Welcome Allen!! 

I’m Kathy. I have two teenagers and a 2 yr grandson. I have many pets including 4 tortoises. I don’t post to much but I read a lot on here. 

What type of tortoise do you have?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Here is another thing I forgot to post last night especially for @Bambam and @YvonneG. It is the picture of the puzzle that i mentioned a while back had gotten the better of me. Plus another one which I haven't even had the chance to open yet.[emoji15] [emoji19] I suspect the wolf one will also get the better of me whenever I get around to doing it. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 238754
> View attachment 238756



That is so impressive!! Congrats for finishing them!!


----------



## mrnewberry

Momof4 said:


> Welcome Allen!!
> 
> I’m Kathy. I have two teenagers and a 2 yr grandson. I have many pets including 4 tortoises. I don’t post to much but I read a lot on here.
> 
> What type of tortoise do you have?



Hello!

I have three Burmese star tortoises and a group of three toed box turtles.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love working jig saw puzzles. But I hate having a physical puzzle spread out all over the table. So I work them on my Kindle. Because the device is so small I can't work puzzles with lots of pieces, but I enjoy it just the same. I think I have it set for 144 pieces. Another thing I do on the Kindle is the find-the-hidden-object puzzles.
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting motivated today. I didn't wash up the dishes yesterday, so I have that chore to look forward to before I can get started on preparing the tortoises' food. Plus, it's overcast, no sun. I don't like gloomy days. But at least it's not cold. S'posed to be in the 70s today, and right now it's in the 60s. That's lovely working outside weather. . . if only I could get motivated!


Oh dear. Have you perchance been watching soapies? Maybe just take a walk outside. It might rejuvenate your motivation.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Morning everyone


Morning Dan. How are you feeling today?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Dan. Feel ok today?


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> Good morning.


Good Morning and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. Pull up an armidillo, dont eat the Penguins. If you see a Jellfish give it a poke, it will shed some light for a bit. And watch out for the wool spider ( if she exists) and whatever you do DON"T fall asleep in here, you will most probably wake up with woolen underpants!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Someone was beside me? Hmm that would explain the random giggling.
> Thought maybe I had gone off the deep end.
> Of course they were seperate sins. I don't share them, I'm greedy like that.


Mark was giggling? Oh no that will never do. That naughty step is just not doing it's job properly. Do you think it has been taking lessons from the one legged pirate and leprechaun?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Fully depends on the type of wood for me.
> Cottonwood smells like trash when it's burned.


Hmm. I don't think we have that here.


----------



## mrnewberry

CarolM said:


> Good Morning and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. Pull up an armidillo, dont eat the Penguins. If you see a Jellfish give it a poke, it will shed some light for a bit. And watch out for the wool spider ( if she exists) and whatever you do DON"T fall asleep in here, you will most probably wake up with woolen underpants!!



That would be an interesting thing to wake up to.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Mark was giggling? Oh no that will never do. That naughty step is just not doing it's job properly. Do you think it has been taking lessons from the one legged pirate and leprechaun?


Or from someone who spends to much time on the naughty step.. I fully prepared to blame Mark.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s on its way. Keep your fingers crossed. Toes and eyes too, for a good measure of luck.


Yayy. Thank you. Now I am going to be waiting impatiently. But that is okay. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] and a few morw for good measure [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not the best but ok. Just resting until I have to go to work.


Couldn't you have today off?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> How's it going? Have we met?


Mr NewBerry is new to CDR.


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> I don’t believe so.
> 
> Hello, my name is Allen.


Hi Allen

I am Carol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What’s with all those questions? I feel like I’m in a hot spot here


Do you want some snow to cool you down?


----------



## Kristoff

mrnewberry said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have three Burmese star tortoises and a group of three toed box turtles.



Hi Allen,
I’m Lena, from all over the world. I had Greeks, but no pets at the moment


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you want some snow to cool you down?



NOOOOO! The very thought of winter coming back sends chills down my spine. 
We’ve been having unusually warm days here, and I’m hoping that will last a bit longer.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> O that leopard is gorgeous! The yellow and orange of the subject is so contrasting against the blue of the sky.
> Ooo I think I have an idea for my next pastel painting!
> That is if my husband will ever get around to wiring the lights back in my art room[emoji57]
> I'm going to be invading my dining room if it takes much longer!


So he is falling behind on Clunkers new enclosure and now your art room as well. I think he needs to go sit on the naughtu step for while. Or at leadt the new we will need to find.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> O that leopard is gorgeous! The yellow and orange of the subject is so contrasting against the blue of the sky.
> Ooo I think I have an idea for my next pastel painting!
> That is if my husband will ever get around to wiring the lights back in my art room[emoji57]
> I'm going to be invading my dining room if it takes much longer!


This is my attempt at a pastel painting.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good one!


I thought that would be appropriate for tortoise keepers too. [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thank goodness for your insurance!!
> 
> These drug companies are making way to much money!!!


Totally.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If it weren’t for occasional posts like this, I’d think you’re a tireless robot. It’s okay to take it easy sometimes.
> Um, did that motivate you to work?


I don't know about Yvonne but it motivated me to take a break. Hmmn I need a kitkat to go with that.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The best there is! Grab an armadillo to sit on. Just don’t step on a hedgehog in the dark - it hurts a lot, based on personal experience. Do you like coffee? I’ll call out to the One-Legged Pirate to fetch you a beverage of your choice.


Lol. Just don't order any from Adam when he is back that is.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> So he is falling behind on Clunkers new enclosure and now your art room as well. I think he needs to go sit on the naughtu step for while. Or at leadt the new we will need to find.


He hasn't even been able to start on Clunker's enclosure. To busy working on the house. At least it's not going to spontaneously burst into flames anymore..


----------



## mrnewberry

CarolM said:


> Hi Allen
> 
> I am Carol



Hello Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Mmm cake!


Cheese cake!!! Now that Adam hasn't been around we have heard the word "Cheese" very often. 

Soooo

Cheese. Cheese. Cheese. Cheese. Cheese cake. !!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well lass than a week until I get to go on Vacation.


Whoop whoop. I bet you can't wait!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That is so impressive!! Congrats for finishing them!!


NOOOOO!! I didn't. They defeated me. I lost patience and couldn't figure out where most of the pieces for the Leopard one went. [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> That would be an interesting thing to wake up to.


I believe it is quite ichy[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Or from someone who spends to much time on the naughty step.. I fully prepared to blame Mark.


I Blame Mark too. I mean giggling on the naughty step. Thats just ridiculous!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yayy. Thank you. Now I am going to be waiting impatiently. But that is okay. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] and a few morw for good measure [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Damn can you guys tell that I am on my mobile again and that it is late.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> NOOOOO! The very thought of winter coming back sends chills down my spine.
> We’ve been having unusually warm days here, and I’m hoping that will last a bit longer.


Whahaha. Well okay then. I won't send any to you [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> So he is falling behind on Clunkers new enclosure and now your art room as well. I think he needs to go sit on the naughtu step for while. Or at leadt the new we will need to find.


Sigh. [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> He hasn't even been able to start on Clunker's enclosure. To busy working on the house. At least it's not going to spontaneously burst into flames anymore..


There is that. Okay he gets a pass for now. How did the hinting go at that second hand tool shop you went to?[emoji6] Did he at least commit to a starting date?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Cheese cake!!! Now that Adam hasn't been around we have heard the word "Cheese" very often.
> 
> Soooo
> 
> Cheese. Cheese. Cheese. Cheese. Cheese cake. !!!


Not heard. Shakes my head.[emoji17]


----------



## Momof4

So we are remodeling our fireplace! In 2011 we drywall’s over as a temporary fix and now it’s time to do it right. Some of the rocks weighed about 200lbs. We had to order a dumpster that arrives tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Well since I am alone. I am worried that the Wool Spider (if she exists) might get me. So I am going to say good night sleep tight and sweet dreams. Just three more things.

How are you doing Luara - are you hanging in there and did Lola eat today?

How are you and Jacques doing Bea. I hope all is going well.

And Linda any updates from your house sitters (if you have any) on Mr, Mrs and baby Bluet-it's?

Good night all and not chat tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> So we are remodeling our fireplace! In 2011 we drywall’s over as a temporary fix and now it’s time to do it right. Some of the rocks weighed about 200lbs. We had to order a dumpster that arrives tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 238818
> 
> View attachment 238819
> 
> View attachment 238820


Oh Wow. Thats a project and a half. Hopefully you don't end up like Bambam and have to rewire the whole house. Good luck. Btw it looks like it is going to be a really nice fireplace.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I don't know about Yvonne but it motivated me to take a break. Hmmn I need a kitkat to go with that.


(fist pump!!!) I love the white ones.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I would have liked your all's post but for some reason it won't let me
> 
> Anyway. We are on our way back. About 4 hours away from home. The procedures went well. They found inflammation all through my system and ulcerations all the way through. They are starting me on two autoimmune drugs. But one has to be pre-approved by insurance so that one has to wait on them. It's $26,000 a vile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I don't have to pay that. insurance will and what they don't get I have another medical card to help with.
> The other drug has to be monitored close are requires blood work to be done between doses so I will have to put it off until my vacation is about over to start. Unfortunately that means my legs and stuff will continue getting worse until then.


Gosh Dan that's a hell of a lot to cope with. 
I do hope they can help you get better soon. 
Will it be safe to wait until after your vacation?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23] And so they should be


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Love Neil Oliver's accent! Watched a couple of documentaries with him.


I love Neil Oliver! He could read the telephone directory and make it interesting!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This is my attempt at a pastel painting.
> View attachment 238798



Wow!! You did a great job there!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You ironed your carpet??


Not me, my niece was ironing on the floor for some strange reason and put the iron on the carpet!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello. I am unable to catch up with all post. Too much today outside. The beautiful warm weather this year drags me outside to do a lot of work that must be done. Sorry, but that`s why I cannot be so often online as in winter.


Don't work too hard Sabine, pop in when you can!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> My lambs are growing fast:
> 
> View attachment 238757
> 
> 
> View attachment 238758


Aw - how beautiful they are!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Here is another thing I forgot to post last night especially for @Bambam and @YvonneG. It is the picture of the puzzle that i mentioned a while back had gotten the better of me. Plus another one which I haven't even had the chance to open yet.[emoji15] [emoji19] I suspect the wolf one will also get the better of me whenever I get around to doing it. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 238754
> View attachment 238756


I quite like jigsaw puzzles but end up spending too much time doing them - once started I can't leave them alone!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I did however try and do a pastel oil painting of the wolf. My younger sister who is the artist in the family outlined it in pencil for me and I coloured it in, with the Pastels. I couldn't find the photo of it. So will take a new one when I get home. But in the meantime (sorry if I have posted it before)
> View attachment 238759


 LOL


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> This is my attempt at a pastel painting.
> View attachment 238798


It's pretty good for a first try. Oil pastels make me feel like I'm using crayons. I really like working with soft pastels though.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I love working jig saw puzzles. But I hate having a physical puzzle spread out all over the table. So I work them on my Kindle. Because the device is so small I can't work puzzles with lots of pieces, but I enjoy it just the same. I think I have it set for 144 pieces. Another thing I do on the Kindle is the find-the-hidden-object puzzles.



I have a jig-saw folder that takes 1000 piece puzzles. It can be stored flat under a sofa or bed out of the way. I have also seen mats that roll up with the puzzles on but not sure how efffective they are.


----------



## Lyn W

mrnewberry said:


> Went on a major forum exploration yesterday. Changed my avatar to the same one I use on Facebook. Started checking out the sections that weren’t just my favorite tortoise species. Found this thread as well.


Hello Mr Newberry welcome to the CDR
You don't have to be mad to post here
- but it helps!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> There is that. Okay he gets a pass for now. How did the hinting go at that second hand tool shop you went to?[emoji6] Did he at least commit to a starting date?


That was a huge bore. I did get treated to donuts for breakfast and a cheeseburger for dinner though. 
He commented that he hopes to start in about 2 weeks... I guess we will see.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> (fist pump!!!) I love the white ones.


Have y'all tried any of the flavors from Japan?
I got to try sweet bean, sake, and their strawberry ones so far. I really liked the sake one.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Well lass than a week until I get to go on Vacation.


Where are you going Dan?


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> I quite like jigsaw puzzles but end up spending too much time doing them - once started I can't leave them alone!


Agree!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> This is my attempt at a pastel painting.
> View attachment 238798


A very good attempt Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> So we are remodeling our fireplace! In 2011 we drywall’s over as a temporary fix and now it’s time to do it right. Some of the rocks weighed about 200lbs. We had to order a dumpster that arrives tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 238818
> 
> View attachment 238819
> 
> View attachment 238820


You could make a lovely rockery out of all those!
Why not leave them and just plant rockery plants in it!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well since I am alone. I am worried that the Wool Spider (if she exists) might get me. So I am going to say good night sleep tight and sweet dreams. Just three more things.
> 
> How are you doing Luara - are you hanging in there and did Lola eat today?
> 
> How are you and Jacques doing Bea. I hope all is going well.
> 
> And Linda any updates from your house sitters (if you have any) on Mr, Mrs and baby Bluet-it's?
> 
> Good night all and not chat tomorrow.


Sorry I missed you Carol.
It's been busy in here today and there are so many posts to catch up with.
Sleep well and see you soon!


----------



## Lyn W

A late good afternoon/evening to you all
Hope you have all had a good day.
Lola was a bit livelier today and up and about before me -
the first time in about 3 weeks that I haven't had had to get him out of his hide for his morning soak.
He has eaten more dandies and plantains too so I think the critical care mix is energizing him.
Long may it continue.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wow!! You did a great job there!


Thank you. And yip i got lost in the dark again. [emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not me, my niece was ironing on the floor for some strange reason and put the iron on the carpet!


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I quite like jigsaw puzzles but end up spending too much time doing them - once started I can't leave them alone!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's pretty good for a first try. Oil pastels make me feel like I'm using crayons. I really like working with soft pastels though.


I like colouring in. So the crayon feel works perfectly for me.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's pretty good for a first try. Oil pastels make me feel like I'm using crayons. I really like working with soft pastels though.


And thank you


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> That was a huge bore. I did get treated to donuts for breakfast and a cheeseburger for dinner though.
> He commented that he hopes to start in about 2 weeks... I guess we will see.


And the count down begins. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Have y'all tried any of the flavors from Japan?
> I got to try sweet bean, sake, and their strawberry ones so far. I really liked the sake one.


Have had the green tea one. Wasn't so bad.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A very good attempt Carol!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sorry I missed you Carol.
> It's been busy in here today and there are so many posts to catch up with.
> Sleep well and see you soon!


Couldn't stay away. Just catching up again then going to sleep. This place is addictive.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A late good afternoon/evening to you all
> Hope you have all had a good day.
> Lola was a bit livelier today and up and about before me -
> the first time in about 3 weeks that I haven't had had to get him out of his hide for his morning soak.
> He has eaten more dandies and plantains too so I think the critical care mix is energizing him.
> Long may it continue.


Way to go Lola. Good boy. And well done Lyn ( I just realised that i said Laura earlier [emoji85] [emoji85] ) i shoild maybe refrain from mentioning names from now on. It's safer.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Couldn't stay away. Just catching up again then going to sleep. This place is addictive.


It certainly is.
It's possible to lose hours on here.
The good thing is that with people from all over the world there's usually someone about at all hours of the day and night,


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It certainly is.
> It's possible to lose hours on here.
> The good thing is that with people from all over the world there's usually someone about at all hours of the day and night,


Very true.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Way to go Lola. Good boy. And well done Lyn ( I just realised that i said Laura earlier [emoji85] [emoji85] ) i shoild maybe refrain from mentioning names from now on. It's safer.


I hadn't noticed - I answer to anything!


----------



## CarolM

Okay for real. Good night. [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I like colouring in. So the crayon feel works perfectly for me.


Do you like those colouring books for adults - mindfulness exercises?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay for real. Good night. [emoji8] [emoji8]


Goodnight Carol 
Now get into that bed and stay there!!!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Morning Dan. How are you feeling today?


Thanks. Maybe a little better than yesterday.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Couldn't you have today off?


No unfortunately  but to be honest I may not be able to work here at all soon. The meds they are putting me on are pretty strong and make me prone to life threatening infections. I don't know what I will do if I lose my job and insurance. I'm just hoping I can avoid disability.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Gosh Dan that's a hell of a lot to cope with.
> I do hope they can help you get better soon.
> Will it be safe to wait until after your vacation?


I should be. They gave me a handful of steroids and few pain pills to hold me over.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Where are you going Dan?


Clear water Florida


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I don't eat much red meat anymore but when i did my favorite was always lamb chops.


Hubby and I both love lamb chops: the first meal he fixed for me when we were dating was lamb chops! 

Several years after we were married, we had cooked up some lamb chops and they were "resting" on the stovetop. I was setting the table in the dining room and heard my husband shout "NO!" to our cat Monty who had jumped up on the counter, drawn by the aroma of the lamb chops. Then I heard my husband shouting and cursing (he NEVER curses) as he apparently chased Monty through the house!!! I was a bit surprised at his temper until I heard him shout "HE'S GOT A LAMB CHOP!!!!" At that point I joined the fray and we finally succeed in cornering him- with him hissing as we retrieved our lamb chop! Hubby rinsed off the chop and ate that one. We don't take lamb chops lightly in this house!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Don't you hate it when your night gets ruined by small minded egotists..


----------



## JoesMum

mrnewberry said:


> Went on a major forum exploration yesterday. Changed my avatar to the same one I use on Facebook. Started checking out the sections that weren’t just my favorite tortoise species. Found this thread as well.



Hello and welcome to the CDR. We’re an international bunch of friends hanging out in the gloom of the CDR with only the glow of the flying jellyfish to help us 

I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the extreme South East of the UK... although I am currently travelling and in the Orkney Islands to the north of Scotland. (Postcards on their way shortly )

Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate should be along to take an order for the beverage of your choice... as long as he and the leprechaun haven’t had one too many again [emoji849]

Montgomery our armadillo coffee table is very friendly and usually remembers not to walk off when being used. Watch out for the wool spider (if she exists) up in roof of the CDR. She is keen on knitting, but seems to be getting a little bored since the snows melted and we no longer needed so many blankets and socks


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> A late good afternoon/evening to you all
> Hope you have all had a good day.
> Lola was a bit livelier today and up and about before me -
> the first time in about 3 weeks that I haven't had had to get him out of his hide for his morning soak.
> He has eaten more dandies and plantains too so I think the critical care mix is energizing him.
> Long may it continue.



Yay! Keep it up Lola!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't you hate it when your night gets ruined by small minded egotists..



Oh dear


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Sorry I couldn’t get back to you yesterday. The need for sleep was too great. 

We have walked well over 10km (7 miles) every day so far and, given my loss of fitness due to back problems, it has been very hard work. My back is doing well though 

So, a quick roundup of yesterday... weather: sunny, wind chilly

First off some stone circles for @Moozillion, both 4-5000 year old neolithic. To put these dates in place, Stonehenge is only 2500 years old!

Stones of Stenness



The neolithic village at Stenness



Half a mile up the road the huge Ring of Brodgar





And some equally old burial chambers nearby

Unstan requires you to get on your hands and knees to enter





Maeshow is much bigger. You’re not allowed to take photos inside, but the Vikings found it and covered it in rune graffiti! You still have to bend right over and shuffle down a 30ft/10 metre passage to get in!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> A late good afternoon/evening to you all
> Hope you have all had a good day.
> Lola was a bit livelier today and up and about before me -
> the first time in about 3 weeks that I haven't had had to get him out of his hide for his morning soak.
> He has eaten more dandies and plantains too so I think the critical care mix is energizing him.
> Long may it continue.



Good news! Sending electronic hugs and positive thoughts your way. Keep up the good work, Lola!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> No unfortunately  but to be honest I may not be able to work here at all soon. The meds they are putting me on are pretty strong and make me prone to life threatening infections. I don't know what I will do if I lose my job and insurance. I'm just hoping I can avoid disability.



Oh dear. That’s a lot to think about. Hope your vacation helps to clear your mind.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I both love lamb chops: the first meal he fixed for me when we were dating was lamb chops!
> 
> Several years after we were married, we had cooked up some lamb chops and they were "resting" on the stovetop. I was setting the table in the dining room and heard my husband shout "NO!" to our cat Monty who had jumped up on the counter, drawn by the aroma of the lamb chops. Then I heard my husband shouting and cursing (he NEVER curses) as he apparently chased Monty through the house!!! I was a bit surprised at his temper until I heard him shout "HE'S GOT A LAMB CHOP!!!!" At that point I joined the fray and we finally succeed in cornering him- with him hissing as we retrieved our lamb chop! Hubby rinsed off the chop and ate that one. We don't take lamb chops lightly in this house!!!!



Oh my! Can’t believe he ate it... I’d fry it a bit more first    I’m sure Monty had learned that day who is the biggest cat in the house 
I once left some chicken thighs thawing in the kitchen. When I returned, their number looked small to me and I started beating myself for not having taken out enough for the dinner. Then I saw our cat happily munching on something — he had stolen one and was clever enough to take it to his dish to eat.


----------



## JoesMum

After lunch we headed for the sea cliffs at Yesnaby and a spot of bird watching. To be honest, we haven’t been without binoculars the entire trip. There are so many birds about!









And then wound our way over to the Broch of Gurness. 

A broch is a circular tower like structure built for defence. They were built about 2500 years ago by the Picts (same time as Stonehenge) This one has 3 defensive ditches. The walls are very thick with a passageway in the wall. 

There are many buildings crammed between the broch and the ditches... built by the Vikings needless to say!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't you hate it when your night gets ruined by small minded egotists..



Oh-oh.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. That’s a lot to think about. Hope your vacation helps to clear your mind.



I missed Dan’s post in my catchup. That’s a big worry


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Sorry I couldn’t get back to you yesterday. The need for sleep was too great.
> 
> We have walked well over 10km (7 miles) every day so far and, given my loss of fitness due to back problems, it has been very hard work. My back is doing well though
> 
> So, a quick roundup of yesterday... weather: sunny, wind chilly
> 
> First off some stone circles for @Moozillion, both 4-5000 year old neolithic. To put these dates in place, Stonehenge is only 2500 years old!
> 
> Stones of Stenness
> View attachment 238882
> 
> 
> The neolithic village at Stenness
> View attachment 238883
> 
> 
> Half a mile up the road the huge Ring of Brodgar
> View attachment 238884
> 
> View attachment 238885
> 
> 
> And some equally old burial chambers nearby
> 
> Unstan requires you to get on your hands and knees to enter
> View attachment 238886
> 
> View attachment 238887
> 
> 
> Maeshow is much bigger. You’re not allowed to take photos inside, but the Vikings found it and covered it in rune graffiti! You still have to bend right over and shuffle down a 30ft/10 metre passage to get in!
> View attachment 238888



Hi Linda! Glad your back is taking it well. Those burial mounds are amazing.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> After lunch we headed for the sea cliffs at Yesnaby and a spot of bird watching. To be honest, we haven’t been without binoculars the entire trip. There are so many birds about!
> View attachment 238890
> 
> View attachment 238891
> 
> View attachment 238892
> 
> View attachment 238893
> 
> 
> And then wound our way over to the Broch of Gurness.
> 
> A broch is a circular tower like structure built for defence. They were built about 2500 years ago by the Picts (same time as Stonehenge) This one has 3 defensive ditches. The walls are very thick with a passageway in the wall.
> 
> There are many buildings crammed between the broch and the ditches... built by the Vikings needless to say!
> View attachment 238894
> 
> View attachment 238895
> 
> View attachment 238896
> 
> View attachment 238897



Love the color of the sea against the rocks. Beautiful photos!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Love the color of the sea against the rocks. Beautiful photos!!



These are just iphone snaps. It was so beautiful! I am sure people like you with proper cameras would have a great time on Orkney! It’s so beautiful, especially when the sun is out.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
Husband is back from the UK. Says there’re lots of Union Jacks flying in the streets of London ahead of the royal wedding, and lots of discounts on British memorabilia. 
Taking daughter to the ear doctor today. He saw her two months ago and wanted to drain her ears, take out her adenoids, and reduce her tonsils. We went for a second opinion in Turkey and the doctor there said it’s not necessary given that she sleeps well, with a closed mouth, isn’t sick all the time, and her hearing is fine. We’ll see what the Danish doctor will say today.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Husband is back from the UK. Says there’re lots of Union Jacks flying in the streets of London ahead of the royal wedding, and lots of discounts on British memorabilia.
> Taking daughter to the ear doctor today. He saw her two months ago and wanted to drain her ears, take out her adenoids, and reduce her tonsils. We went for a second opinion in Turkey and the doctor there said it’s not necessary given that she sleeps well, with a closed mouth, isn’t sick all the time, and her hearing is fine. We’ll see what the Danish doctor will say today.



Our daughter had her ears and adenoids done. She was constantly having ear infections and it made a huge difference


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Do you like those colouring books for adults - mindfulness exercises?


Hmmm, I have a few, but find them far too busy. But I should bring them out again and do one or two again. I bought myself a beautiful fairy colouring book a couple of years back and love colouring that in (has anyone noticed that I like fairies??!!! LOL). Another one I should find. But don't really have the time. Between the family, torts, work, and CDR it does not leave much time for anything else. Every now and then I get a bee in my bonnet and bring them out for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol
> Now get into that bed and stay there!!!


I did, I did!! No naughty step for me today.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. Maybe a little better than yesterday.


We will take a little bit everyday, as there will then be that day when you will feel right as rain.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> No unfortunately  but to be honest I may not be able to work here at all soon. The meds they are putting me on are pretty strong and make me prone to life threatening infections. I don't know what I will do if I lose my job and insurance. I'm just hoping I can avoid disability.


Oh no. That sounds really stressful. You will need to invent a special suit that will ahdere to your skin like a second skin but will look like your skin. This suit will then keep all bacteria, viruses etc out of your body and you will be able to carry on as normal. Nobody will even be able to see that you have it on. It will also have a special filter that will filter all air going into your body as well to make sure that nothing gets in that way either.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I both love lamb chops: the first meal he fixed for me when we were dating was lamb chops!
> 
> Several years after we were married, we had cooked up some lamb chops and they were "resting" on the stovetop. I was setting the table in the dining room and heard my husband shout "NO!" to our cat Monty who had jumped up on the counter, drawn by the aroma of the lamb chops. Then I heard my husband shouting and cursing (he NEVER curses) as he apparently chased Monty through the house!!! I was a bit surprised at his temper until I heard him shout "HE'S GOT A LAMB CHOP!!!!" At that point I joined the fray and we finally succeed in cornering him- with him hissing as we retrieved our lamb chop! Hubby rinsed off the chop and ate that one. We don't take lamb chops lightly in this house!!!!


Whahahaha. That is a sight I would have liked to see.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't you hate it when your night gets ruined by small minded egotists..


Are we refering to a certain expert? if it is I refrained from commenting especially when he started spouting certain things (which by the way I have no clue where anybody mentioned anything relating to that ) and I am from South Africa. If we just look at them wrong we are being racist here. If you were not refering to that person then sorry for my rant.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Husband is back from the UK. Says there’re lots of Union Jacks flying in the streets of London ahead of the royal wedding, and lots of discounts on British memorabilia.
> Taking daughter to the ear doctor today. He saw her two months ago and wanted to drain her ears, take out her adenoids, and reduce her tonsils. We went for a second opinion in Turkey and the doctor there said it’s not necessary given that she sleeps well, with a closed mouth, isn’t sick all the time, and her hearing is fine. We’ll see what the Danish doctor will say today.


Yayy Hubby is back. Oh no - which doctor are you going to follow?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our daughter had her ears and adenoids done. She was constantly having ear infections and it made a huge difference


I generally only get ear infections when I have the flu or a cold. Never a pleasant experience. And I really feel for children when they have to go through that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Sorry I couldn’t get back to you yesterday. The need for sleep was too great.
> 
> We have walked well over 10km (7 miles) every day so far and, given my loss of fitness due to back problems, it has been very hard work. My back is doing well though
> 
> So, a quick roundup of yesterday... weather: sunny, wind chilly
> 
> First off some stone circles for @Moozillion, both 4-5000 year old neolithic. To put these dates in place, Stonehenge is only 2500 years old!
> 
> Stones of Stenness
> View attachment 238882
> 
> 
> The neolithic village at Stenness
> View attachment 238883
> 
> 
> Half a mile up the road the huge Ring of Brodgar
> View attachment 238884
> 
> View attachment 238885
> 
> 
> And some equally old burial chambers nearby
> 
> Unstan requires you to get on your hands and knees to enter
> View attachment 238886
> 
> View attachment 238887
> 
> 
> Maeshow is much bigger. You’re not allowed to take photos inside, but the Vikings found it and covered it in rune graffiti! You still have to bend right over and shuffle down a 30ft/10 metre passage to get in!
> View attachment 238888


What amazes me, is that these were built in a time when machinery etc was not available, and they are still standing today. Where you build houses today, and in a couple of years time you need to do repairs etc. Amazing sites and so jealous of you. BUT it is probably the only way I will ever visit Scotland (on my bucket list) , so thank you for that. I am really enjoying your postcards.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh my! Can’t believe he ate it... I’d fry it a bit more first    I’m sure Monty had learned that day who is the biggest cat in the house
> I once left some chicken thighs thawing in the kitchen. When I returned, their number looked small to me and I started beating myself for not having taken out enough for the dinner. Then I saw our cat happily munching on something — he had stolen one and was clever enough to take it to his dish to eat.


Whahaha Clever cat. I can just see it. Scooby takes it outside and hides in the bushes. Or he looks to see who is around and then sneaks in and whaps! it's gone. His latest is to steal the cat food. I have had to move Bella's food bowl onto the kitchen counter so that he cannot get to it, problem is Bella is very upset with me about it. LOL


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> After lunch we headed for the sea cliffs at Yesnaby and a spot of bird watching. To be honest, we haven’t been without binoculars the entire trip. There are so many birds about!
> View attachment 238890
> 
> View attachment 238891
> 
> View attachment 238892
> 
> View attachment 238893
> 
> 
> And then wound our way over to the Broch of Gurness.
> 
> A broch is a circular tower like structure built for defence. They were built about 2500 years ago by the Picts (same time as Stonehenge) This one has 3 defensive ditches. The walls are very thick with a passageway in the wall.
> 
> There are many buildings crammed between the broch and the ditches... built by the Vikings needless to say!
> View attachment 238894
> 
> View attachment 238895
> 
> View attachment 238896
> 
> View attachment 238897


(Dreamy face!!)


----------



## CarolM

Well, All caught up again. Good Mornooning Everyone. By the sounds of it, some are or had good days and some not so much. Big Electronic hugs to those of you not, and Big Electronic smile for those of you who are. So this week I have visited Turkey and Scotland. Next week it will be Dan's vacation spot (Don't forget to take postcard pics please) Yay slowly I am getting to visit all over the world. So much fun. A little tired today as the CDR was just pulling me back all the time last night, so there is a lunch time snooze hopefully. Plans today is to go to the field next to me and see what weeds I can find for my torts. As we need to give them a variety. Pick up Jarrod from school, survive the work day without falling asleep (not including lunch time snooze) and get supper for the family. MMM Oh and check into the CDR every now and then of course. (goes without saying).


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Our daughter had her ears and adenoids done. She was constantly having ear infections and it made a huge difference



Mine had it just once...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Mine had it just once...


Once is enough. But isn't it normally after repeated episodes, that it becomes a concern?


----------



## CarolM

Since it seems so lonely in here, I thought that I would occupy myself for a while.


And does this mean that we need to add it to the list of what we feed our torts (along with the bean substrate of course) that is if there ever is enough left over after I have had my taste test - because I believe  that for this one you have to make sure that there is no poison in there before you feed it. Obviously!! DUH.


This one we need to add to our self defense moves.




This one is for you @YvonnG - (with reference to your motivation yesterday )



I have this one on my fridge door.



This one reminds me of someone - I forget who!



This one is just funny.



Was this you Lyn and Bambam when you had your cornflakes the other night/day. I need to know - Just in case - you know, I make you angry or something.



Okay last one ( I am having so much fun, but I better stop before I make you all have to catch up too much)
Looks around to see if anybody is seeing me post this (Plausible deniability (can't remember how to spell this) if you did not see me. Hee Hee Hee)


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> What’s with all those questions? I feel like I’m in a hot spot here


No, you are not in a hot spot, but I know that you take much better pics !
Too shy to lurk in the camera ? Come on, you don`t have no reason to be shy....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Since it seems so lonely in here, I thought that I would occupy myself for a while.
> View attachment 238903
> 
> And does this mean that we need to add it to the list of what we feed our torts (along with the bean substrate of course) that is if there ever is enough left over after I have had my taste test - because I believe  that for this one you have to make sure that there is no poison in there before you feed it. Obviously!! DUH.
> View attachment 238904
> 
> This one we need to add to our self defense moves.
> 
> View attachment 238906
> 
> 
> This one is for you @YvonnG - (with reference to your motivation yesterday )
> View attachment 238910
> 
> 
> I have this one on my fridge door.
> View attachment 238911
> 
> 
> This one reminds me of someone - I forget who!
> View attachment 238912
> 
> 
> This one is just funny.
> View attachment 238913
> 
> 
> Was this you Lyn and Bambam when you had your cornflakes the other night/day. I need to know - Just in case - you know, I make you angry or something.
> View attachment 238914
> 
> 
> Okay last one ( I am having so much fun, but I better stop before I make you all have to catch up too much)
> Looks around to see if anybody is seeing me post this (Plausible deniability (can't remember how to spell this) if you did not see me. Hee Hee Hee)
> 
> View attachment 238916



MORE ! I love it when you are bored and feeling alone here ! Hi Carol.


----------



## Bee62

mrnewberry said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! A coffee does sound nice. My neighbors just brought over a couple of little samples of a gingered lemon ale. I advised them to go with the one with more snap.


Hi Allen. Nice to have you here. I am Sabine or Bee. I am the crazy cat lady, cclbee.
You are now in the Cold Dark Room, living together with different roommates, a one legged pirate and a substitute leprechaun and some animals like the carrot eating snow leopard, some nice prickly hedgehogs, armadillos to sit on, yellyfish that lighten up the dark a little bit and Silly & Willy the penguins.
Be aware of the wool spider ( if she exist ). Maybe she is knitting woolen underwear for you too but we don`t know exactly.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Well lass than a week until I get to go on Vacation.


That sounds good. You really have deserve it !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi Allen,
> I’m Lena, from all over the world. I had Greeks, but no pets at the moment


That is not true. You have one two legged pet, called "child" ... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Don't work too hard Sabine, pop in when you can!!


Of course I will do but I love to be outside in this wonderful warm weather and do some work on my property. Although it is still spring we have summer temps and I love it. Summer is my season !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Aw - how beautiful they are!


Thank you !


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Once is enough. But isn't it normally after repeated episodes, that it becomes a concern?



Yep. He said we should observe her some more before interfering. Phew. Not a fan of major interventions.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> MORE ! I love it when you are bored and feeling alone here ! Hi Carol.


Hi Sabine. Hows the work outside going? Getting anywhere?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep. He said we should observe her some more before interfering. Phew. Not a fan of major interventions.


No, neither am I. Although if it is a problem that re-occurs often then I would be. When my kids were small they would get tonsilitis (is that the correct spelling? I have forgotten how to spell ) My hubby wanted to always get them removed and I refused, as it was an occurrance of less than 4 times a year. And I believe that tonsils do play a necessary role in the human body. My point is that it is always good to be cautious but not to just jump in as soon as a problem arises. Okay lecture/opinion is over now. We can get back to being silly.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Momof4 : What's the news on the cheating episode?


----------



## CarolM

Last before I leave work and my Home work takes over:



Oops. That was rather wet!!




What did the snail say to the tortoise?




I have got to remember this move:




and just one more. NOT!!! (How do you know me.)


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Are we refering to a certain expert? if it is I refrained from commenting especially when he started spouting certain things (which by the way I have no clue where anybody mentioned anything relating to that ) and I am from South Africa. If we just look at them wrong we are being racist here. If you were not refering to that person then sorry for my rant.


O I absolutely was. I really didn't believe they would know anything that I hadn't already researched but for the sake of learning I had to at least ask.
A little too big for their breeches and to many holes in their story.
For instance, if you only got your torts this year then how in the world would you be able to release 30 into the wild every year. 
Then that nonsense about supposed to go to Madagascar to help. The TSA was the ones called in for that..
I would love to call him out on his lies but then I would just be spitting on a fire.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Momof4 : What's the news on the cheating episode?


Oops. Was this supposed to be posted on the open group???


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> O I absolutely was. I really didn't believe they would know anything that I hadn't already researched but for the sake of learning I had to at least ask.
> A little too big for their breeches and to many holes in their story.
> For instance, if you only got your torts this year then how in the world would you be able to release 30 into the wild every year.
> Then that nonsense about supposed to go to Madagascar to help. The TSA was the ones called in for that..
> I would love to call him out on his lies but then I would just be spitting on a fire.


Yes, I agree, it became a rather heated thread. I just couldn't believe how he reacted though. Totally astounding. Was quite offended by some of his comments to other people for those other people. I could not respond at all due to the fact that I live in South Africa and people would just take it the wrong way. Besides it is probably a little political for me, so kept my nose out.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Since it seems so lonely in here, I thought that I would occupy myself for a while.
> View attachment 238903
> 
> And does this mean that we need to add it to the list of what we feed our torts (along with the bean substrate of course) that is if there ever is enough left over after I have had my taste test - because I believe  that for this one you have to make sure that there is no poison in there before you feed it. Obviously!! DUH.
> View attachment 238904
> 
> This one we need to add to our self defense moves.
> 
> View attachment 238906
> 
> 
> This one is for you @YvonnG - (with reference to your motivation yesterday )
> View attachment 238910
> 
> 
> I have this one on my fridge door.
> View attachment 238911
> 
> 
> This one reminds me of someone - I forget who!
> View attachment 238912
> 
> 
> This one is just funny.
> View attachment 238913
> 
> 
> Was this you Lyn and Bambam when you had your cornflakes the other night/day. I need to know - Just in case - you know, I make you angry or something.
> View attachment 238914
> 
> 
> Okay last one ( I am having so much fun, but I better stop before I make you all have to catch up too much)
> Looks around to see if anybody is seeing me post this (Plausible deniability (can't remember how to spell this) if you did not see me. Hee Hee Hee)
> 
> View attachment 238916


Hilarious!
Yes- I do believe that I would fall into that category with cereal.


----------



## CarolM

Well!! it is home time, and now the home work starts. Not chat later all. Enjoy the day until I don't see you later.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> No unfortunately  but to be honest I may not be able to work here at all soon. The meds they are putting me on are pretty strong and make me prone to life threatening infections. I don't know what I will do if I lose my job and insurance. I'm just hoping I can avoid disability.


Hi Dan, my fingers are crossed that the meds will help.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Sorry I couldn’t get back to you yesterday. The need for sleep was too great.
> 
> We have walked well over 10km (7 miles) every day so far and, given my loss of fitness due to back problems, it has been very hard work. My back is doing well though
> 
> So, a quick roundup of yesterday... weather: sunny, wind chilly
> 
> First off some stone circles for @Moozillion, both 4-5000 year old neolithic. To put these dates in place, Stonehenge is only 2500 years old!
> 
> Stones of Stenness
> View attachment 238882
> 
> 
> The neolithic village at Stenness
> View attachment 238883
> 
> 
> Half a mile up the road the huge Ring of Brodgar
> View attachment 238884
> 
> View attachment 238885
> 
> 
> And some equally old burial chambers nearby
> 
> Unstan requires you to get on your hands and knees to enter
> View attachment 238886
> 
> View attachment 238887
> 
> 
> Maeshow is much bigger. You’re not allowed to take photos inside, but the Vikings found it and covered it in rune graffiti! You still have to bend right over and shuffle down a 30ft/10 metre passage to get in!
> View attachment 238888



Beautiful postcards with amazing views, as ever ! Thank you Linda for them.


----------



## Bambam1989

Clunker went on strike yesterday.
He had gotten to go outside for almost a week straight, but yesterday was a little cool, cloudy, and downright windy. He doesn't want to eat unless he's outside now. Didn't even bother walking through the food pile yesterday.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha Clever cat. I can just see it. Scooby takes it outside and hides in the bushes. Or he looks to see who is around and then sneaks in and whaps! it's gone. His latest is to steal the cat food. I have had to move Bella's food bowl onto the kitchen counter so that he cannot get to it, problem is Bella is very upset with me about it. LOL


I feed all my cats in the house on tables...... because of my dogs. It is a problem of all cat/dog owners.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Sabine. Hows the work outside going? Getting anywhere?


Hi Carol. Things are working well. Doing every day a little bit makes a giant "pile" of things that are done at the end of the summer. That`s my goal.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oops. Was this supposed to be posted on the open group???


You all can call me bad and evil, but I cheated from time to time in school too. I think it is no big thing when children do that. It is only a big thing when they are caught by cheating.....
I was never caught.....


----------



## Bee62

Now I think I caught up with all your post.
Out and over again for the next work to do: the gras in the garden must be mowed and a lettuce run has to be done....
Hopefully see you all later.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oops. Was this supposed to be posted on the open group???


She mentioned here that her son was accused of cheating, so I figured it was ok to ask here. no? Am I mistaken about it having been posted here?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, you are not in a hot spot, but I know that you take much better pics !
> Too shy to lurk in the camera ? Come on, you don`t have no reason to be shy....


I take amazing pictures. 100% all the time. Here's my attempt at a selfie with "my" street dog Dost:


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker went on strike yesterday.
> He had gotten to go outside for almost a week straight, but yesterday was a little cool, cloudy, and downright windy. He doesn't want to eat unless he's outside now. Didn't even bother walking through the food pile yesterday.


They can be surprisingly stubborn.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Now I think I caught up with all your post.
> Out and over again for the next work to do: the gras in the garden must be mowed and a lettuce run has to be done....
> Hopefully see you all later.


Good luck! Not see you soon


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Um. I’m really on Google today.  If you mean —
> “a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver, and lungs); minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach” — yes, please!



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
I would have to be very, VERY hungry to ever try a taste of haggis! [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I was about to offer _işkembe çorbası_ as a starter...



I’ll pass my portion on to someone else...tripe is not for me!!! I know, I know- I’m such a coward! [emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Some photos for you
> 
> First for @moozillion’s bucket list is Skara Brae
> 
> This is a 5000 year old neothlithic settlement. The stone houses were sunk into the ground and had covered passageways between them. All the furniture (dresser, beds, tank for storing fish) was made of stone where we would use wood. Trees are few and far between on Orkney so stone had to take the place of wood)
> 
> I remember going here on my school trip in 1980. Back then we could walk in the houses and through the passages. Now you have to view from above, but it’s still amazing
> View attachment 238641
> 
> View attachment 238642
> 
> View attachment 238643
> 
> View attachment 238645



WOW!!!! You are SO RIGHT: I would LOVE to see that!!!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> While in Turkey, husband and I specifically went out to have some _kelle söğüş_ -- a cold dish made of meats from a lamb's head -- with extra brain. Yum.



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I take amazing pictures. 100% all the time. Here's my attempt at a selfie with "my" street dog Dost:
> View attachment 238924


Lovely! Your eyes have a nice sparkle, and your nose seems to fit your face beautifully!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Dan, my fingers are crossed that the meds will help.


Mine too.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker went on strike yesterday.
> He had gotten to go outside for almost a week straight, but yesterday was a little cool, cloudy, and downright windy. He doesn't want to eat unless he's outside now. Didn't even bother walking through the food pile yesterday.


Oh dear. So what do you do in that kind of situation? Wait it out?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Well since I am alone. I am worried that the Wool Spider (if she exists) might get me. So I am going to say good night sleep tight and sweet dreams. Just three more things.
> 
> How are you doing Luara - are you hanging in there and did Lola eat today?
> 
> How are you and Jacques doing Bea. I hope all is going well.
> 
> And Linda any updates from your house sitters (if you have any) on Mr, Mrs and baby Bluet-it's?
> 
> Good night all and not chat tomorrow.



Hi, Carol!
Jacques is fine. I’ve been super busy with moving things for the work on our house. Not been on here much- lurking a bit. I hope you are well!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I feed all my cats in the house on tables...... because of my dogs. It is a problem of all cat/dog owners.


So it seems. I am appreciating just how well behaved Milley is.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. Things are working well. Doing every day a little bit makes a giant "pile" of things that are done at the end of the summer. That`s my goal.


That's a good and achievable goal.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You all can call me bad and evil, but I cheated from time to time in school too. I think it is no big thing when children do that. It is only a big thing when they are caught by cheating.....
> I was never caught.....


Oh yes. That was in reference to the test. My Bad! [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> She mentioned here that her son was accused of cheating, so I figured it was ok to ask here. no? Am I mistaken about it having been posted here?


Nope. I just forgot again. [emoji85] [emoji85] I swear if my head wasn't attached to my shoulders I would forget that too. Sorry Yvonne for the confusion.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I take amazing pictures. 100% all the time. Here's my attempt at a selfie with "my" street dog Dost:
> View attachment 238924


[emoji23] [emoji23] note to self...don't ask Lena for selfies!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> I would have to be very, VERY hungry to ever try a taste of haggis! [emoji33]


Me too. I sometimes watch that survivor program and wonder if I could eat half the stuff he does if hungry enough.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Lovely! Your eyes have a nice sparkle, and your nose seems to fit your face beautifully!!


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol!
> Jacques is fine. I’ve been super busy with moving things for the work on our house. Not been on here much- lurking a bit. I hope you are well!


All good and glad Jacques is fine. How IS the work on the house going? Must be causing all sorts of havoc.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn good luck for tomorrow with the x-ray. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. So what do you do in that kind of situation? Wait it out?


I have no choice but to. I'm fairly certain this behavior is sprouting from the fact that his enclosure is officially too small. He wants to walk and graze, like what he feels is natural. It's cloudy again today but it may clear up some in a few hours to let it warm up enough to get him out for a bit...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have no choice but to. I'm fairly certain this behavior is sprouting from the fact that his enclosure is officially too small. He wants to walk and graze, like what he feels is natural. It's cloudy again today but it may clear up some in a few hours to let it warm up enough to get him out for a bit...


Maybe this will help push Hubby to starting on Clunkers new enclosure. I hope it gets warmer today as well so that Clunker can get his outside time.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope every one is ok


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> @Momof4 : What's the news on the cheating episode?



This is what my husband sent back.
Haven’t heard a word from her and my son says she acts like nothing happened . I asked him if they talked. 
There’s 4 weeks of school left and he moved on to high school. 

Dear Ms. Hoffman,

Thank you for reaching out to us regarding the below mentioned situation. I want to say that while we are very surprised to hear that Connor had cheated on this test, we understand and support your actions today. We are certain you are disappointed.

We discussed it at length with him and I wanted to relay Connor's words. 

He immediately confirmed that he started the test early, but he truley feels that he did not cheat, for the following reasons:
Connor states:
He did not have a pen/pencil/paper out during the test review. 
Other kids can confirm this.
He started the test on the first problem rather than going through the test and answer the test review questions first. 
He was ready for the test, confident and only guilty of starting early.

In his 14 year old teenage heart (and14 year old brain), he believes that he didn’t cheat. You are his favorite teacher and he was completely demoralized and uncharacteristically emotional when he got home. Again, we understand and support your decisions and we believe in consequences too, we just felt it was important to share this with you.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> She mentioned here that her son was accused of cheating, so I figured it was ok to ask here. no? Am I mistaken about it having been posted here?



It’s fine! I posted here first.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope every one is ok


Hi Laura.
All good this side. And how are you?


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> You all can call me bad and evil, but I cheated from time to time in school too. I think it is no big thing when children do that. It is only a big thing when they are caught by cheating.....
> I was never caught.....



She says he started the test while she was going over the review answers but he said he didn’t and only answered #1 while she was still talking.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This is what my husband sent back.
> Haven’t heard a word from her and my son says she acts like nothing happened . I asked him if they talked.
> There’s 4 weeks of school left and he moved on to high school.
> 
> Dear Ms. Hoffman,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us regarding the below mentioned situation. I want to say that while we are very surprised to hear that Connor had cheated on this test, we understand and support your actions today. We are certain you are disappointed.
> 
> We discussed it at length with him and I wanted to relay Connor's words.
> 
> He immediately confirmed that he started the test early, but he truley feels that he did not cheat, for the following reasons:
> Connor states:
> He did not have a pen/pencil/paper out during the test review.
> Other kids can confirm this.
> He started the test on the first problem rather than going through the test and answer the test review questions first.
> He was ready for the test, confident and only guilty of starting early.
> 
> In his 14 year old teenage heart (and14 year old brain), he believes that he didn’t cheat. You are his favorite teacher and he was completely demoralized and uncharacteristically emotional when he got home. Again, we understand and support your decisions and we believe in consequences too, we just felt it was important to share this with you.


Nice letter. I would think however that considering the teacher was the one who sent the first letter that she would be looking out for your reply and respond as soon as she got it.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to hit the hay early tonight. So good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> This is what my husband sent back.
> Haven’t heard a word from her and my son says she acts like nothing happened . I asked him if they talked.
> There’s 4 weeks of school left and he moved on to high school.
> 
> Dear Ms. Hoffman,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us regarding the below mentioned situation. I want to say that while we are very surprised to hear that Connor had cheated on this test, we understand and support your actions today. We are certain you are disappointed.
> 
> We discussed it at length with him and I wanted to relay Connor's words.
> 
> He immediately confirmed that he started the test early, but he truley feels that he did not cheat, for the following reasons:
> Connor states:
> He did not have a pen/pencil/paper out during the test review.
> Other kids can confirm this.
> He started the test on the first problem rather than going through the test and answer the test review questions first.
> He was ready for the test, confident and only guilty of starting early.
> 
> In his 14 year old teenage heart (and14 year old brain), he believes that he didn’t cheat. You are his favorite teacher and he was completely demoralized and uncharacteristically emotional when he got home. Again, we understand and support your decisions and we believe in consequences too, we just felt it was important to share this with you.




Wow. . . just wow! That was a great response.If I were that teacher I would be feeling so guilty right about now!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker went on strike yesterday.
> He had gotten to go outside for almost a week straight, but yesterday was a little cool, cloudy, and downright windy. He doesn't want to eat unless he's outside now. Didn't even bother walking through the food pile yesterday.



Strike days are fine. They happen. Going on strike for weeks is a problem.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wow. . . just wow! That was a great response.If I were that teacher I would be feeling so guilty right about now!



My husband should have been a lawyer! He amazes me with some of the stuff he comes up with!

It’s hard because you want to support the teacher and trust your kid at the same time. 

He still has lost his privileges at home.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Another good weather day. Mostly walking sea cliffs and bird-watching with an agility test to get in a neolithic burial mound to finish

Mull Head





The Italian Chapel - a Nissen Hut converted by Italian WWII prisoners using salvaged materials





Tomb of the Eagles - so named because they found eagle talons among the bones interred in this 5000 year old burial mound. 

JoesDad going in:


Me coming out:


The interior





And more sea cliffs and inlets


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Another good weather day. Mostly walking sea cliffs and bird-watching with an agility test to get in a neolithic burial mound to finish
> 
> Mull Head
> View attachment 238946
> 
> View attachment 238947
> 
> 
> The Italian Chapel - a Nissen Hut converted by Italian WWII prisoners using salvaged materials
> View attachment 238948
> 
> View attachment 238949
> 
> 
> Tomb of the Eagles - so named because they found eagle talons among the bones interred in this 5000 year old burial mound.
> 
> JoesDad going in:
> View attachment 238950
> 
> Me coming out:
> View attachment 238951
> 
> The interior
> View attachment 238952
> 
> View attachment 238953
> 
> 
> And more sea cliffs and inlets
> View attachment 238954
> 
> View attachment 238955



You seriously need to make a calendar with these photos!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> You seriously need to make a calendar with these photos!! They are gorgeous!!



Which month for JoesDad’s midriff?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Sorry I couldn’t get back to you yesterday. The need for sleep was too great.
> 
> We have walked well over 10km (7 miles) every day so far and, given my loss of fitness due to back problems, it has been very hard work. My back is doing well though
> 
> So, a quick roundup of yesterday... weather: sunny, wind chilly
> 
> First off some stone circles for @Moozillion, both 4-5000 year old neolithic. To put these dates in place, Stonehenge is only 2500 years old!
> 
> Stones of Stenness
> View attachment 238882
> 
> 
> The neolithic village at Stenness
> View attachment 238883
> 
> 
> Half a mile up the road the huge Ring of Brodgar
> View attachment 238884
> 
> View attachment 238885
> 
> 
> And some equally old burial chambers nearby
> 
> Unstan requires you to get on your hands and knees to enter
> View attachment 238886
> 
> View attachment 238887
> 
> 
> Maeshow is much bigger. You’re not allowed to take photos inside, but the Vikings found it and covered it in rune graffiti! You still have to bend right over and shuffle down a 30ft/10 metre passage to get in!
> View attachment 238888


What a wonderful place!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> After lunch we headed for the sea cliffs at Yesnaby and a spot of bird watching. To be honest, we haven’t been without binoculars the entire trip. There are so many birds about!
> View attachment 238890
> 
> View attachment 238891
> 
> View attachment 238892
> 
> View attachment 238893
> 
> 
> And then wound our way over to the Broch of Gurness.
> 
> A broch is a circular tower like structure built for defence. They were built about 2500 years ago by the Picts (same time as Stonehenge) This one has 3 defensive ditches. The walls are very thick with a passageway in the wall.
> 
> There are many buildings crammed between the broch and the ditches... built by the Vikings needless to say!
> View attachment 238894
> 
> View attachment 238895
> 
> View attachment 238896
> 
> View attachment 238897


You can't move for history - wonderful.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Husband is back from the UK. Says there’re lots of Union Jacks flying in the streets of London ahead of the royal wedding, and lots of discounts on British memorabilia.
> Taking daughter to the ear doctor today. He saw her two months ago and wanted to drain her ears, take out her adenoids, and reduce her tonsils. We went for a second opinion in Turkey and the doctor there said it’s not necessary given that she sleeps well, with a closed mouth, isn’t sick all the time, and her hearing is fine. We’ll see what the Danish doctor will say today.


Oh dear hope she's not suffering too much and they can come up with a good plane to help her.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Since it seems so lonely in here, I thought that I would occupy myself for a while.
> View attachment 238903
> 
> And does this mean that we need to add it to the list of what we feed our torts (along with the bean substrate of course) that is if there ever is enough left over after I have had my taste test - because I believe  that for this one you have to make sure that there is no poison in there before you feed it. Obviously!! DUH.
> View attachment 238904
> 
> This one we need to add to our self defense moves.
> 
> View attachment 238906
> 
> 
> This one is for you @YvonnG - (with reference to your motivation yesterday )
> View attachment 238910
> 
> 
> I have this one on my fridge door.
> View attachment 238911
> 
> 
> This one reminds me of someone - I forget who!
> View attachment 238912
> 
> 
> This one is just funny.
> View attachment 238913
> 
> 
> 
> Was this you Lyn and Bambam when you had your cornflakes the other night/day. I need to know - Just in case - you know, I make you angry or something.
> View attachment 238914
> 
> 
> Okay last one ( I am having so much fun, but I better stop before I make you all have to catch up too much)
> Looks around to see if anybody is seeing me post this (Plausible deniability (can't remember how to spell this) if you did not see me. Hee Hee Hee)
> 
> View attachment 238916


Smiles all round!
Yup everytime I have cornflakes I'm a cereal killer!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I take amazing pictures. 100% all the time. Here's my attempt at a selfie with "my" street dog Dost:
> View attachment 238924


Nice healthy looking mouth - so has the dog!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lyn good luck for tomorrow with the x-ray. I hope it all goes well.


Thanks Carol I was late getting here tonight.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol I was late getting here tonight.



Good evening Lyn. How is Lola today?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening Lyn. How is Lola today?


Hi Linda, Lola still isn't right but he was out of his hide again this morrning and ate a good portion of weeds with Critical Care formula after his soak.
He didn't eat a lot during the day but this evening after a short bask in the sun and another soak he ate some more - but mainly hand fed.
Hopefully tomorrow's scan will throw more light on whats going on.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> This is what my husband sent back.
> Haven’t heard a word from her and my son says she acts like nothing happened . I asked him if they talked.
> There’s 4 weeks of school left and he moved on to high school.
> 
> Dear Ms. Hoffman,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us regarding the below mentioned situation. I want to say that while we are very surprised to hear that Connor had cheated on this test, we understand and support your actions today. We are certain you are disappointed.
> 
> We discussed it at length with him and I wanted to relay Connor's words.
> 
> He immediately confirmed that he started the test early, but he truley feels that he did not cheat, for the following reasons:
> Connor states:
> He did not have a pen/pencil/paper out during the test review.
> Other kids can confirm this.
> He started the test on the first problem rather than going through the test and answer the test review questions first.
> He was ready for the test, confident and only guilty of starting early.
> 
> In his 14 year old teenage heart (and14 year old brain), he believes that he didn’t cheat. You are his favorite teacher and he was completely demoralized and uncharacteristically emotional when he got home. Again, we understand and support your decisions and we believe in consequences too, we just felt it was important to share this with you.


Good letter.
It seems a bit harsh to call that cheating.
It will be interesting to see how she responds.

Hope you are feeling better Kathy


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am going to hit the hay early tonight. So good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Goodnight Carol, sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Another good weather day. Mostly walking sea cliffs and bird-watching with an agility test to get in a neolithic burial mound to finish
> 
> Mull Head
> View attachment 238946
> 
> View attachment 238947
> 
> 
> The Italian Chapel - a Nissen Hut converted by Italian WWII prisoners using salvaged materials
> View attachment 238948
> 
> View attachment 238949
> 
> 
> Tomb of the Eagles - so named because they found eagle talons among the bones interred in this 5000 year old burial mound.
> 
> JoesDad going in:
> View attachment 238950
> 
> Me coming out:
> View attachment 238951
> 
> The interior
> View attachment 238952
> 
> View attachment 238953
> 
> 
> And more sea cliffs and inlets,
> View attachment 238954
> 
> View attachment 238955


Oh wow that place is just beautiful, and the chapel is amazing given their limited resources.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Which month for JoesDad’s midriff?


How about June ?
That's when you get Midtummys Day


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear hope she's not suffering too much and they can come up with a good plane to help her.


That should be 'plan' - unless she has to travel for treatment


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, Lola still isn't right but he was out of his hide again this morrning and ate a good portion of weeds with Critical Care formula after his soak.
> He didn't eat a lot during the day but this evening after a short bask in the sun and another soak he ate some more - but mainly hand fed.
> Hopefully tomorrow's scan will throw more light on whats going on.
> Thanks for asking.



Sending prayers Lola’s way.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Sending prayers Lola’s way.


Thanks Kathy greatly appreciated


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh for cryin' out loud! Another two desert tortoises rescued today. That brings my total quarantine pen occupancy to 7 pens/7 tortoises!! I'm going to have to get busy and find homes for these guys. I have no more room at the inn.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go to bed now so goodnight all.
Hope you all have a goof Friday.
Goodnight Yvonne thanks for your help on the health thread.


----------



## DE42

All caught up.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My husband should have been a lawyer! He amazes me with some of the stuff he comes up with!
> 
> It’s hard because you want to support the teacher and trust your kid at the same time.
> 
> He still has lost his privileges at home.


Shame, there is always a fine line between supporting your child and teaching them the right thing. For what it is worth, I think that he didn't do it deliberately, he just didn't think and realise that starting early is a no no. Although having said that it is not like he was getting the answers from anyhwere else other than what he had learned. And that is the point of the test isn't it. To see how much of the work they understood and retained.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Another good weather day. Mostly walking sea cliffs and bird-watching with an agility test to get in a neolithic burial mound to finish
> 
> Mull Head
> View attachment 238946
> 
> View attachment 238947
> 
> 
> The Italian Chapel - a Nissen Hut converted by Italian WWII prisoners using salvaged materials
> View attachment 238948
> 
> View attachment 238949
> 
> 
> Tomb of the Eagles - so named because they found eagle talons among the bones interred in this 5000 year old burial mound.
> 
> JoesDad going in:
> View attachment 238950
> 
> Me coming out:
> View attachment 238951
> 
> The interior
> View attachment 238952
> 
> View attachment 238953
> 
> 
> And more sea cliffs and inlets
> View attachment 238954
> 
> View attachment 238955


Stunning pictures again. Very interesting. It's a good thning that you are not claustrophobic! You are gorgeous by the way.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Which month for JoesDad’s midriff?


His Birthday month of course!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, Lola still isn't right but he was out of his hide again this morrning and ate a good portion of weeds with Critical Care formula after his soak.
> He didn't eat a lot during the day but this evening after a short bask in the sun and another soak he ate some more - but mainly hand fed.
> Hopefully tomorrow's scan will throw more light on whats going on.
> Thanks for asking.



Good luck with the scan. I will have my fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> How about June ?
> That's when you get Midtummys Day



Like it! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Smiles all round!
> Yup everytime I have cornflakes I'm a cereal killer!


Do you know that you and Bambam had me going and buying Frosties (cornflakes coated with sugar - Yes I know SUGAR but they are my favorite) on Wednesday. It seems they are the favorite of everyone in the house as well, as by this morning the packet was finished already. Then I remembered why I stopped buying them before. They never lasted long.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Stunning pictures again. Very interesting. It's a good thning that you are not claustrophobic! You are gorgeous by the way.



The passage was 30ft/10 metres long but the space at the end was quite big and well lit. It was a struggle for me to get on and off that trolley. My back is much better, but I’m not very flexible right now


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Carol and any other early birds. 

Yesterday we drove over a man made causeway to get to other islands. Today we have a ferry trip. Fingers crossed the weather holds!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud! Another two desert tortoises rescued today. That brings my total quarantine pen occupancy to 7 pens/7 tortoises!! I'm going to have to get busy and find homes for these guys. I have no more room at the inn.


Oh dear. That is a problem. Good Luck Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The passage was 30ft/10 metres long but the space at the end was quite big and well lit. It was a struggle for me to get on and off that trolley. My back is much better, but I’m not very flexible right now


I was wondering about that. It would have been a struggle for me too. But still alot of fun I imagine.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Carol and any other early birds.
> 
> Yesterday we drove over a man made causeway to get to other islands. Today we have a ferry trip. Fingers crossed the weather holds!


Crossing my fingers then for you. And no I am not telling lies.


----------



## CarolM

And Good Morning Linda, and Lena (as you should be up soon) and Dan ( As I see that you are up as well) I actually put my phone down last night and went to sleep. I feel so much better today. today is a normal work day, so nothing much to report. I am going to the osteopath tomorrow again and then my friend is coming around for some coffee. I am so glad it is Friday though, because it means "WEEKEND" Anyway. I don't have alot of work to do today, so I will be popping in lots more probably. And beware the consequences if I find myself alone again..


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> All caught up.


How are you today Dan? Not long to go before you are on holiday. Yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> How are you today Dan? Not long to go before you are on holiday. Yayyyyyyyyy


Not too long. Just a few days. I'm about to finally get off work. It's almost 3am here.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not too long. Just a few days. I'm about to finally get off work. It's almost 3am here.


You sure do work long hours. And I was wondering why you were still up. Now I know.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> You sure do work long hours. And I was wondering why you were still up. Now I know.


12 hours today. Well 12.5 really because of the 30min unpaid lunch.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> 12 hours today. Well 12.5 really because of the 30min unpaid lunch.


Thats a really long day.


----------



## DE42

Legs are killing me lol. 

I once put a pedometer on myself and I average 7miles of walking at work in 8 hours. So that is probably 10 miles in 12.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Legs are killing me lol.
> 
> I once put a pedometer on myself and I average 7miles of walking at work in 8 hours. So that is probably 10 miles in 12.


Yes, I can see why they would. And who says you need to go to gym. Not only do you get paid for the work that you do, but your work gives you a free workout as well. Lucky you.


----------



## DE42

The places on my legs are getting worse too. They go all the way around and the tissue under are around the places is just hard.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The places on my legs are getting worse too. They go all the way around and the tissue under are around the places is just hard.
> View attachment 239008


Does that mean that the medicine that they gave you to tide you over is not working or do they need more time to take effect?


----------



## DE42

I've not got to start them yet. Insurance has to pre-approve them.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've not got to start them yet. Insurance has to pre-approve them.


Not those ones. I think you said that the doc gave you Steroids and painkillers to tide you over until after your vacation and your approval comes through from the insurance.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Not those ones. I think you said that the doc gave you Steroids and painkillers to tide you over until after your vacation and your approval comes through from the insurance.


Well they have slowed the progression down. If I was not on them right now there is no way I could work. I could not even stand with that extreme pain. So even though the condition is progressing it's progressing slower than it would have with the meds.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Lovely! Your eyes have a nice sparkle, and your nose seems to fit your face beautifully!!



Thank you. But I was hoping you’d also comment on my hat... And the intelligent look Dost has...


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol!
> Jacques is fine. I’ve been super busy with moving things for the work on our house. Not been on here much- lurking a bit. I hope you are well!



Good luck, Bea. That’s major work. 
Glad Jacques is fine. Love to her and Elsa.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh yes. That was in reference to the test. My Bad! [emoji23] [emoji23]



  !!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] note to self...don't ask Lena for selfies!



But... your chin might come out nicely...


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well they have slowed the progression down. If I was not on them right now there is no way I could work. I could not even stand with that extreme pain. So even though the condition is progressing it's progressing slower than it would have with the meds.


Well at least that is some good news then. Still not nice though. A big Electronic Hug Dan.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> She says he started the test while she was going over the review answers but he said he didn’t and only answered #1 while she was still talking.



I don’t quite understand what “review answers” are, but that doesn’t sound like cheating. Of course, in major tests like the SAT you’re not allowed to start early, but labeling this as “cheating” seems disproportionate, especially because this is still middle school!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> But... your chin might come out nicely...


My Chins you mean. I have a double one.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Another good weather day. Mostly walking sea cliffs and bird-watching with an agility test to get in a neolithic burial mound to finish
> 
> Mull Head
> View attachment 238946
> 
> View attachment 238947
> 
> 
> The Italian Chapel - a Nissen Hut converted by Italian WWII prisoners using salvaged materials
> View attachment 238948
> 
> View attachment 238949
> 
> 
> Tomb of the Eagles - so named because they found eagle talons among the bones interred in this 5000 year old burial mound.
> 
> JoesDad going in:
> View attachment 238950
> 
> Me coming out:
> View attachment 238951
> 
> The interior
> View attachment 238952
> 
> View attachment 238953
> 
> 
> And more sea cliffs and inlets
> View attachment 238954
> 
> View attachment 238955



JoesDad and you are very adventurous!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t quite understand what “review answers” are, but that doesn’t sound like cheating. Of course, in major tests like the SAT you’re not allowed to start early, but labeling this as “cheating” seems disproportionate, especially because this is still middle school!


I think so too. You are not supposed to start early, but I wouldn't classify it as cheating per se.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> JoesDad and you are very adventurous!



It’s there... it doesn’t involve heights (I’m not great with sea cliffs!) ... so you have to do it!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s there... it doesn’t involve heights (I’m not great with sea cliffs!) ... so you have to do it!


Lol. Great attitude to have.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, Lola still isn't right but he was out of his hide again this morrning and ate a good portion of weeds with Critical Care formula after his soak.
> He didn't eat a lot during the day but this evening after a short bask in the sun and another soak he ate some more - but mainly hand fed.
> Hopefully tomorrow's scan will throw more light on whats going on.
> Thanks for asking.



Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## DE42

Thanks. Hopefully when I go to the beach being able to relax and the salt water may help some too.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> The places on my legs are getting worse too. They go all the way around and the tissue under are around the places is just hard.
> View attachment 239008


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully when I go to the beach being able to relax and the salt water may help some too.


They say salt water from the sea is always good for wounds. So not a bad idea.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That should be 'plan' - unless she has to travel for treatment



Good planes have better cabin pressure control, which makes them more gentle on ailing ears.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear hope she's not suffering too much and they can come up with a good plane to help her.



Thank you, Lyn.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud! Another two desert tortoises rescued today. That brings my total quarantine pen occupancy to 7 pens/7 tortoises!! I'm going to have to get busy and find homes for these guys. I have no more room at the inn.



I’d be so happy to take some of your hands... Maybe some day!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> All caught up.



Well done, Dan!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I don’t quite understand what “review answers” are, but that doesn’t sound like cheating. Of course, in major tests like the SAT you’re not allowed to start early, but labeling this as “cheating” seems disproportionate, especially because this is still middle school!


School governor hat on here:

In a public exam this would be a straight fail. No appeal. Kids have to understand that exam conditions are strict and by age 14 schools are starting to get tough. 

Last year of a middle school is typical for these clampdowns as it helps to make transition to the final phase easier. 

It’s easy for it to get blown out of proportion “they’ve never done it before” and keep on about it. It’s better to write it off as a lesson learned that will never happen again.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you know that you and Bambam had me going and buying Frosties (cornflakes coated with sugar - Yes I know SUGAR but they are my favorite) on Wednesday. It seems they are the favorite of everyone in the house as well, as by this morning the packet was finished already. Then I remembered why I stopped buying them before. They never lasted long.



How disappointing that Linda and I and - who started it? - didn’t inspire you to get haggis. It hurts my feelings!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> How disappointing that Linda and I and - who started it? - didn’t inspire you to get haggis. It hurts my feelings!



Me probably. I was saying how they have two short legs and two long legs so they can roam the mountains more easily


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Carol and any other early birds.
> 
> Yesterday we drove over a man made causeway to get to other islands. Today we have a ferry trip. Fingers crossed the weather holds!



Keeping my fingers crossed - some for your weather, some for Carol’s card with dandelion seeds, some for Lola’s X-ray, and some for Dan’s meds. Anyone needs a thumbs-up? Because that’s all I have left...  
Good morning, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed - some for your weather, some for Carol’s card with dandelion seeds, some for Lola’s X-ray, and some for Dan’s meds. Anyone needs a thumbs-up? Because that’s all I have left...
> Good morning, Linda!



There’s a lot of finger crossing needed at the moment. Good luck all. 

We are just heading out to buy our lunch for today and then it’s the ferry over to the island of Rousay.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Crossing my fingers then for you. And no I am not telling lies.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And Good Morning Linda, and Lena (as you should be up soon) and Dan ( As I see that you are up as well) I actually put my phone down last night and went to sleep. I feel so much better today. today is a normal work day, so nothing much to report. I am going to the osteopath tomorrow again and then my friend is coming around for some coffee. I am so glad it is Friday though, because it means "WEEKEND" Anyway. I don't have alot of work to do today, so I will be popping in lots more probably. And beware the consequences if I find myself alone again..



Good morning, Carol! I had yoga this morning. Catching up now.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> The places on my legs are getting worse too. They go all the way around and the tissue under are around the places is just hard.
> View attachment 239008



Hope the meds are approved and kick in soon...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> My Chins you mean. I have a double one.



So do I, as of recently.  No worries. Whatever I can’t do by taking most wonderful selfies could be fixed in Photoshop.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s there... it doesn’t involve heights (I’m not great with sea cliffs!) ... so you have to do it!





CarolM said:


> Lol. Great attitude to have.



At first misread it as “altitude” 
I have some fear of heights too


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They say salt water from the sea is always good for wounds. So not a bad idea.



Was going to say the same but you beat me to it.


----------



## DE42

Good night all. And thanks again for the support. :hug:


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> School governor hat on here:
> 
> In a public exam this would be a straight fail. No appeal. Kids have to understand that exam conditions are strict and by age 14 schools are starting to get tough.
> 
> Last year of a middle school is typical for these clampdowns as it helps to make transition to the final phase easier.
> 
> It’s easy for it to get blown out of proportion “they’ve never done it before” and keep on about it. It’s better to write it off as a lesson learned that will never happen again.



I was suspecting this would be the official position. You get kicked out from an exam for this as a adult (e.g. TOEFL, IELTS, GRE, Danish PD3, etc.) 
Hope the school is less strict given that the boy has clearly learned the lesson and the parents were so reasonable in supporting the teacher.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There’s a lot of finger crossing needed at the moment. Good luck all.
> 
> We are just heading out to buy our lunch for today and then it’s the ferry over to the island of Rousay.



Enjoy your day!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Good night all. And thanks again for the support. :hug:



Hug back. Good night, Dan!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> School governor hat on here:
> 
> In a public exam this would be a straight fail. No appeal. Kids have to understand that exam conditions are strict and by age 14 schools are starting to get tough.
> 
> Last year of a middle school is typical for these clampdowns as it helps to make transition to the final phase easier.
> 
> It’s easy for it to get blown out of proportion “they’ve never done it before” and keep on about it. It’s better to write it off as a lesson learned that will never happen again.


Yip, That is the difference. I would see it from the perspective of the parents side. Forgetting that there is also the side that the school has to take. I imagine that it is a difficult one for the schools. Because rules are rules. But there is the at the teachers and or school discretion part as well. Not easy on either side. And as you say, it is a lesson in the making. And one that as a child you have to learn, because in the real world those lesson are far hasher. So better to learn them in school when the consequences can be toned down, than in the real world where they can be devestating. Sorry Kathy don't mean to carry on with this, it is just an interesting topic to talk about. And as Linda can see it from the School governors side, a good opportunity to learn how schools look at things.  A lesson in the making for me too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How disappointing that Linda and I and - who started it? - didn’t inspire you to get haggis. It hurts my feelings!


Ok, if I ever come across it, I will give it a try.  Is that good enough?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How disappointing that Linda and I and - who started it? - didn’t inspire you to get haggis. It hurts my feelings!


And I started it. LOL


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Me probably. I was saying how they have two short legs and two long legs so they can roam the mountains more easily


Oops. Okay LINDA!! started it. Whahahaha. Lets me off the hook.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed - some for your weather, some for Carol’s card with dandelion seeds, some for Lola’s X-ray, and some for Dan’s meds. Anyone needs a thumbs-up? Because that’s all I have left...
> Good morning, Linda!


Whahahaha. Lol you get a thumbs up from me. For remembering all of that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s a lot of finger crossing needed at the moment. Good luck all.
> 
> We are just heading out to buy our lunch for today and then it’s the ferry over to the island of Rousay.


What! Wait! Are you now 2 hours ahead of me?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So do I, as of recently.  No worries. Whatever I can’t do by taking most wonderful selfies could be fixed in Photoshop.


Hmmm. Sounds like a plan. Maybe you could do a makeover for me?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Good night all. And thanks again for the support. :hug:


Good Night Dan, Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> At first misread it as “altitude”
> I have some fear of heights too


Would have been a great pun, if I had said that.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What! Wait! Are you now 2 hours ahead of me?



No we need a packed lunch to take with us


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No we need a packed lunch to take with us


Sjoe, I thought I had lost a couple of hours there for a moment.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oops. Okay LINDA!! started it. Whahahaha. Lets me off the hook.



It might have been you, actually. Somebody did, I had to Google it, and liked what I saw.  Then Linda told us all about it. 
Or maybe it was Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It might have been you, actually. Somebody did, I had to Google it, and liked what I saw.  Then Linda told us all about it.
> Or maybe it was Linda.


It was Linda who started it by going to Scotland. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## CarolM

It must be Friday, as it is very quiet in here. I was reading Tom's thread "My latest endevour" totally fascinating. Loved reading about Toothless (very sad) and Minerva. Who seems to have been training Tom very well. LOL. I know that some have you have read it. Those of you who haven't if you want something to read and you are not doing anything then go read it. It was a really good read.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> How disappointing that Linda and I and - who started it? - didn’t inspire you to get haggis. It hurts my feelings! [emoji14]


Wasn't me..
*Stuffs face with garlic chicken pizza for breakfast*


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> At first misread it as “altitude”
> I have some fear of heights too


I have a fear of falling. I hate that utter feeling of helplessness that you have just before hitting the ground... If I can feel secure in good.
Worst experience for this was in a skyscraper that had a glass floor in their viewing area... Nope. I think it was in San Antonio?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] note to self...don't ask Lena for selfies!


 AGREE !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I take amazing pictures. 100% all the time. Here's my attempt at a selfie with "my" street dog Dost:
> View attachment 238924


Wonderful teeth ( the dog )...... Amazing you .... ( not to see in this pic )


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker went on strike yesterday.
> He had gotten to go outside for almost a week straight, but yesterday was a little cool, cloudy, and downright windy. He doesn't want to eat unless he's outside now. Didn't even bother walking through the food pile yesterday.


Torts like to walz over their food. Like a tank. Peeing in food is okay too.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope every one is ok


Hello Laure. I am.
I hope you are too, as far as possible. Always good to see and read you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am going to hit the hay early tonight. So good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


To hit the hay ?
Thank you for learning a new saying. I love it. 
In Germany, a longer time ago very poor people slept on straw....
You must be rich to have hay ! LOL


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Another good weather day. Mostly walking sea cliffs and bird-watching with an agility test to get in a neolithic burial mound to finish
> 
> Mull Head
> View attachment 238946
> 
> View attachment 238947
> 
> 
> The Italian Chapel - a Nissen Hut converted by Italian WWII prisoners using salvaged materials
> View attachment 238948
> 
> View attachment 238949
> 
> 
> Tomb of the Eagles - so named because they found eagle talons among the bones interred in this 5000 year old burial mound.
> 
> JoesDad going in:
> View attachment 238950
> 
> Me coming out:
> View attachment 238951
> 
> The interior
> View attachment 238952
> 
> View attachment 238953
> 
> 
> And more sea cliffs and inlets
> View attachment 238954
> 
> View attachment 238955


The only thing that I can think of when I see your new pics is: The world is beautiful !
But the burial mound is a little bit scary....


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to go out into the cold, dark world and run errands. It's getting harder and harder for me to go out. Later. . .


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> All caught up.


Busy boy !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, time to go out into the cold, dark world and run errands. It's getting harder and harder for me to go out. Later. . .


Hi Yvonne. The wonderful warm weather in Germany takes today a break too. It is cold today and I rather sit in the warm appartement. I can understand you well.
I just ordered heating oil. I am short with it. It is expensive these days but I have fear that it will be empty when it is cold.
So I have to bite in the sour apple ...


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> 12 hours today. Well 12.5 really because of the 30min unpaid lunch.


Unpaid lunch ? That is mean.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> The places on my legs are getting worse too. They go all the way around and the tissue under are around the places is just hard.
> View attachment 239008


@DE42 
I know that hurts. I have these problems too. Look, these are my legs









Have you had chicken pox when you was a child ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. But I was hoping you’d also comment on my hat... And the intelligent look Dost has...


Ahhh, that hat ! Naturally ! I have never seen such an ugly, ähhhh beauty hat before....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> @DE42
> I know that hurts. I have these problems too. Look, these are my legs
> View attachment 239019
> 
> View attachment 239020
> 
> View attachment 239021
> 
> View attachment 239022
> 
> 
> Have you had chicken pox when you was a child ?


I did. Those do look similar to what I have. Do they have you on anything for them?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I don’t quite understand what “review answers” are, but that doesn’t sound like cheating. Of course, in major tests like the SAT you’re not allowed to start early, but labeling this as “cheating” seems disproportionate, especially because this is still middle school!


Totally agree. Starting earlier is not cheating !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I did. Those do look similar to what I have. Do they have you on anything for them?


Do you mean if I take meds against these things on my legs ? No, I don`t.
I suspect we both have a venous weekness, but that is not all. When humans have chicken pox the virus stays in the body the whole life long. It comes back when you are older and / or you immune system is not working well as a Herpes zoster
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shingles

The virus causes tiny bubbles ( possible on legs too ) filled with fluid. These tiny bubbles are very itchy. Are the wounds on your legs itching too ?
I think I have both: A venous weeknees and Shingles. Very painful !
Btw: I have had chicken pox too. They are not harmless, they are the reason when you get Shingles later in your life.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully when I go to the beach being able to relax and the salt water may help some too.


Please don`t forget to take pics for us, to be there virtuell too.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night all. And thanks again for the support. :hug:


Hug back.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Do you mean if I take meds against these things on my legs ? No, I don`t.
> I suspect we both have a venous weekness, but that is not all. When humans have chicken pox the virus stays in the body the whole life long. It comes back when you are older and / or you immune system is not working well as a Herpes zoster
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shingles
> 
> The virus causes tiny bubbles ( possible on legs too ) filled with fluid. These tiny bubbles are very itchy. Are the wounds on your legs itching too ?
> I think I have both: A venous weeknees and Shingles. Very painful !
> Btw: I have had chicken pox too. They are not harmless, they are the reason when you get Shingles later in your life.


Oh okay. I had chickenpox as a kid but what I have now is not related to that. What I have is pyoderma gangrenosum. They do not itch LOL. They hurt tremendously and sometimes feel like you're sticking a hot poker to them. The center's turn black and fill with blood and then a pus-filled abscess forms down in the tissues but can cause severe infections.


----------



## DE42

I'll do my best to remember 


Bee62 said:


> Please don`t forget to take pics for us, to be there virtuell too.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> School governor hat on here:
> 
> In a public exam this would be a straight fail. No appeal. Kids have to understand that exam conditions are strict and by age 14 schools are starting to get tough.
> 
> Last year of a middle school is typical for these clampdowns as it helps to make transition to the final phase easier.
> 
> It’s easy for it to get blown out of proportion “they’ve never done it before” and keep on about it. It’s better to write it off as a lesson learned that will never happen again.



This wasn’t even state testing.
Just a regular science test.
He told me yesterday that his teacher let him take the 2nd half of the test yesterday. 
She told us he was getting a zero on it but then let’s him take the 2nd half? 
I wonder if she thinks she over reacted because she shouted at him in class.

He had an A- in the class but this test could bring his grade down.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> The places on my legs are getting worse too. They go all the way around and the tissue under are around the places is just hard.
> View attachment 239008



Ouch Dan, that looks so painful [emoji21] 

I’m sure it doesn’t help getting all those steps during your day.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
Well Lola's scan didn't happen today after all because the vet couldn't get his legs out!
He had 2 lots of sedation and still he was too strong for her to get the probe in - she didn't dare sedate him further.
So we are still none the wiser. 
It is his *white* blood cell count that is very low not the red.
She said she could try again next Thursday (I assume she will have had her Weetabix or spinach by then)
but meanwhile she has given him an antibiotic called MARBOCYL which is one I haven't heard of on here but can be given orally every other day.- she injected him today but I will ask for opinions on the health thread before I start.
I don't like giving him antibiotics without knowing the cause of his illness because it could be viral or something more sinister but the only other option is to do nothing for another week.
She said he could have a CT scan instead but he would still need his legs out.
I don't know whether to look for another vet - maybe ring Bristol Zoo and see who they use for their large tortoises.
She had the blood results but couldn't find my notes from last week so had forgotten she had x rayed him and offered to do that until I reminded her what she had done. 
Lola is moving about now but feeling groggy and I am feeling very frustrated and helpless!
Anyway I'll try to catch up with your days now.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Well Lola's scan didn't happen today after all because the vet couldn't get his legs out!
> He had 2 lots of sedation and still he was too strong for her to get the probe in - she didn't dare sedate him further.
> So we are still none the wiser.
> It is his *white* blood cell count that is very low not the red.
> She said she could try again next Thursday (I assume she will have had her Weetabix or spinach by then)
> but meanwhile she has given him an antibiotic called MARBOCYL which is one I haven't heard of on here but can be given orally every other day.- she injected him today but I will ask for opinions on the health thread before I start.
> I don't like giving him antibiotics without knowing the cause of his illness because it could be viral or something more sinister but the only other option is to do nothing for another week.
> She said he could have a CT scan instead but he would still need his legs out.
> I don't know whether to look for another vet - maybe ring Bristol Zoo and see who they use for their large tortoises.
> She had the blood results but couldn't find my notes from last week so had forgotten she had x rayed him and offered to do that until I reminded her what she had done.
> Lola is moving about now but feeling groggy and I am feeling very frustrated and helpless!
> Anyway I'll try to catch up with your days now.


Sorry to hear about your troubles


----------



## DE42

Not the best but this is around where I live.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Well Lola's scan didn't happen today after all because the vet couldn't get his legs out!
> He had 2 lots of sedation and still he was too strong for her to get the probe in - she didn't dare sedate him further.
> So we are still none the wiser.
> It is his *white* blood cell count that is very low not the red.
> She said she could try again next Thursday (I assume she will have had her Weetabix or spinach by then)
> but meanwhile she has given him an antibiotic called MARBOCYL which is one I haven't heard of on here but can be given orally every other day.- she injected him today but I will ask for opinions on the health thread before I start.
> I don't like giving him antibiotics without knowing the cause of his illness because it could be viral or something more sinister but the only other option is to do nothing for another week.
> She said he could have a CT scan instead but he would still need his legs out.
> I don't know whether to look for another vet - maybe ring Bristol Zoo and see who they use for their large tortoises.
> She had the blood results but couldn't find my notes from last week so had forgotten she had x rayed him and offered to do that until I reminded her what she had done.
> Lola is moving about now but feeling groggy and I am feeling very frustrated and helpless!
> Anyway I'll try to catch up with your days now.



Oh Lola. The least you could do is cooperate 

Lyn try picking Lola up and tipping him so his head is lower than his tail at quite a steep angle. This usually brings the legs out. It was a trick I was taught when I had to give Joe injections.

You will then need to grab them and hold on!

My vet is Mark Rowland at Trinity Vet centre in Maidstone. He keeps Leopard Torts and is regularly consulted by phone by other vets. You could try persuading your vet to call him
http://trinityvetcentre.com/


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles


Thanks Dan , they are nothing compared to yours.
It's just annoying not being able to get answers.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh Lola. The least you could do is cooperate
> 
> Lyn try picking Lola up and tipping him so his head is lower than his tail at quite a steep angle. This usually brings the legs out. It was a trick I was taught when I had to give Joe injections.
> 
> You will then need to grab them and hold on!


I suggested that - that is how I get him to stick everything out. I even told her to try putting him on something as I do when I weigh him. He even let me file his nails last week with an electric nail kit like that without any trouble, but she said she had tried all ways and as soon as she put the probe in under his shell he just tucked himself in and she was worried she would break his skin. Apparently leopards are far more trouble than Hermanns or Greeks and he is so strong. I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Not the best but this is around where I live.


How lovely to live near all that greenery.
I love trees!


----------



## Bambam1989

@Yvonne G
Can you verify that a recent thread was deleted? Went to see if the OP ever posted more pictures and it seems to have vanished. I assume it was deleted... Or else I've lost my mind.
The one about the expert on hingebacks?


----------



## DE42

Would anybody like to see a couple of pictures of scales my baby corn snake?


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Would anybody like to see a couple of pictures of scales my baby corn snake?


Snakes are cute! 
Especially hognoses[emoji216]


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Would anybody like to see a couple of pictures of scales my baby corn snake?


Why not ? In fact lets see all of him!


----------



## DE42

This is Scales.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Snakes are cute!
> Especially hognoses[emoji216]


Cute.................. at a distance!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have a fear of falling. I hate that utter feeling of helplessness that you have just before hitting the ground... If I can feel secure in good.
> Worst experience for this was in a skyscraper that had a glass floor in their viewing area... Nope. I think it was in San Antonio?


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> This is Scales.
> View attachment 239028
> View attachment 239029


I thought you meant close ups of his scales!
I didn't know Scales was his name
He has lovely markings.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> I thought you meant close up of his scales!
> I didn't know Scales was his name
> He has lovely markings.


He was a wild corn snake that happened to find his way into my house. So I decided to just make a house in my house for him. He has been extremely friendly and I hope he remains that way. It's been awhile since I had a corn snake and the last one I had was a animalistic one I got from PetSmart.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> This is Scales.
> View attachment 239028
> View attachment 239029


Cuteness


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> This is Scales.
> View attachment 239028
> View attachment 239029


Will someone have to look after him while you are hols or will he be OK if stocked up on food?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> To hit the hay ?
> Thank you for learning a new saying. I love it.
> In Germany, a longer time ago very poor people slept on straw....
> You must be rich to have hay ! LOL


Whahahaha. As I was typing that, I was thinking it must come from a time when beds were not around.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, time to go out into the cold, dark world and run errands. It's getting harder and harder for me to go out. Later. . .


Hi Yvonne. How are you doing. Are you okay?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. As I was typing that, I was thinking it must come from a time when beds were not around.


....or from when they had straw/hay filled mattresses. Must have been quite prickly!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Will someone have to look after him while you are hols or will he be OK if stocked up on food?


He should be fine. I have his light on a timer and I will feed him right before I leave. Snakes are so easy to care for a really LOL. When they are little you need to feed them a little more frequently and starting good feeding practices is a must. But after they start getting some size on them they can be almost effortless to care for in my opinion. At least compared to many other pets that I have had LOL


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @DE42
> I know that hurts. I have these problems too. Look, these are my legs
> View attachment 239019
> 
> View attachment 239020
> 
> View attachment 239021
> 
> View attachment 239022
> 
> 
> Have you had chicken pox when you was a child ?


Those look rather painful Sabine. Do you put any antiseptic on? Is it an allergic reaction to something?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> The places on my legs are getting worse too. They go all the way around and the tissue under are around the places is just hard.
> View attachment 239008


Ooohhh -that does look sore! 
My sympathies for what you are having to put up with.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This wasn’t even state testing.
> Just a regular science test.
> He told me yesterday that his teacher let him take the 2nd half of the test yesterday.
> She told us he was getting a zero on it but then let’s him take the 2nd half?
> I wonder if she thinks she over reacted because she shouted at him in class.
> 
> He had an A- in the class but this test could bring his grade down.


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Well Lola's scan didn't happen today after all because the vet couldn't get his legs out!
> He had 2 lots of sedation and still he was too strong for her to get the probe in - she didn't dare sedate him further.
> So we are still none the wiser.
> It is his *white* blood cell count that is very low not the red.
> She said she could try again next Thursday (I assume she will have had her Weetabix or spinach by then)
> but meanwhile she has given him an antibiotic called MARBOCYL which is one I haven't heard of on here but can be given orally every other day.- she injected him today but I will ask for opinions on the health thread before I start.
> I don't like giving him antibiotics without knowing the cause of his illness because it could be viral or something more sinister but the only other option is to do nothing for another week.
> She said he could have a CT scan instead but he would still need his legs out.
> I don't know whether to look for another vet - maybe ring Bristol Zoo and see who they use for their large tortoises.
> She had the blood results but couldn't find my notes from last week so had forgotten she had x rayed him and offered to do that until I reminded her what she had done.
> Lola is moving about now but feeling groggy and I am feeling very frustrated and helpless!
> Anyway I'll try to catch up with your days now.


That IS frustrating. I feel frustrated for you and Lola as well. Pity Bea's vet is not anywhere near you. As he was an awesome vet. If it was me, I would find out if there was another vet who could give you a second opinion. As having to wait for a week in between each time cannot be good.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Well Lola's scan didn't happen today after all because the vet couldn't get his legs out!
> He had 2 lots of sedation and still he was too strong for her to get the probe in - she didn't dare sedate him further.
> So we are still none the wiser.
> It is his *white* blood cell count that is very low not the red.
> She said she could try again next Thursday (I assume she will have had her Weetabix or spinach by then)
> but meanwhile she has given him an antibiotic called MARBOCYL which is one I haven't heard of on here but can be given orally every other day.- she injected him today but I will ask for opinions on the health thread before I start.
> I don't like giving him antibiotics without knowing the cause of his illness because it could be viral or something more sinister but the only other option is to do nothing for another week.
> She said he could have a CT scan instead but he would still need his legs out.
> I don't know whether to look for another vet - maybe ring Bristol Zoo and see who they use for their large tortoises.
> She had the blood results but couldn't find my notes from last week so had forgotten she had x rayed him and offered to do that until I reminded her what she had done.
> Lola is moving about now but feeling groggy and I am feeling very frustrated and helpless!
> Anyway I'll try to catch up with your days now.


So sorry to hear that the VET appointment does not work well. Lola is a really stubborn and strong tort. Silly thing !
Marbocyl ist often used with cats and dogs. It works well against bacterias, but not against a virus as you already said. Maybe another VET is more familiar with tortoises ? To ask at the Bristol Zoo what VET do they use for their tortoises is a good idea. I would try.
Good luck and my fingers are crossed for Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That IS frustrating. I feel frustrated for you and Lola as well. Pity Bea's vet is not anywhere near you. As he was an awesome vet. If it was me, I would find out if there was another vet who could give you a second opinion. As having to wait for a week in between each time cannot be good.


Vet is at another practice next Tuesday but that one doesn't have a scanner.
She hasn't tested for viruses/bacteria which I thought she would have done with the blood test to rule out everything, so if that's how you test for viruses he may have to another blood test! Poor Lola - antibiotics won't touch viruses. Its just taking so long!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> So sorry to hear that the VET appointment does not work well. Lola is a really stubborn and strong tort. Silly thing !
> Marbocyl ist often used with cats and dogs. It works well against bacterias, but not against a virus as you already said. Maybe another VET is more familiar with tortoises ? To ask at the Bristol Zoo what VET do they use for their tortoises is a good idea. I would try.
> Good luck and my fingers are crossed for Lola.


Thanks Sabine.
She is an experienced exotic animal vet including reptiles - but maybe not largish torts.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Not the best but this is around where I live.


Thank you for that video. Now I am sure you are living in the woods. I mostly saw forrest and trees and meadows. Wonderful to my eyes. I really love to live like this but never without a car. A I forgot, there were a few other houses too.....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Would anybody like to see a couple of pictures of scales my baby corn snake?


Yes, of course !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> This is Scales.
> View attachment 239028
> View attachment 239029


Beautiful creatures and interesting too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. As I was typing that, I was thinking it must come from a time when beds were not around.


I think beds had been invented early but no mattres like we know. They used hay and straw. Very prickly ..... and all sorts of bugs and spiders and other nasty insects like to sleep there too....
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, not my kind of like to sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh Lola. The least you could do is cooperate
> 
> Lyn try picking Lola up and tipping him so his head is lower than his tail at quite a steep angle. This usually brings the legs out. It was a trick I was taught when I had to give Joe injections.
> 
> You will then need to grab them and hold on!
> 
> My vet is Mark Rowland at Trinity Vet centre in Maidstone. He keeps Leopard Torts and is regularly consulted by phone by other vets. You could try persuading your vet to call him
> http://trinityvetcentre.com/


Thanks Linda I wonder if he would mind if I contact him myself.
A bit cheeky but he may be able to suggest something.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Those look rather painful Sabine. Do you put any antiseptic on? Is it an allergic reaction to something?


No, I don`t think it is allergic because I have no allergies. I sometimes put an antiseptic spray on it. That`s all.
Nothing to talk about. Just a little thing in comparison to what other roommates have to suffer.


----------



## Lyn W

Will everyone around the world be watching the wedding tomorrow?
There aren't any street parties around here that I've heard of.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Will everyone around the world be watching the wedding tomorrow?
> There aren't any street parties around here that I've heard of.


No, I am not interested in any Royals.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> No, I am not interested in any Royals.


Nor me, I may have a peek at the dress but have no intention of sitting in front of the tv for the whole service.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> This is Scales.
> View attachment 239028
> View attachment 239029



Beautiful! [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Linda I wonder if he would mind if I contact him myself.
> A bit cheeky but he may be able to suggest something.



Worth a try!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Will everyone around the world be watching the wedding tomorrow?
> There aren't any street parties around here that I've heard of.



We are island hoping tomorrow again. Tomorrow we go to Westray. 

Today was fantastic - we saw wild otters! Photos (sadly not of the otters) later

JoesDad is more worried about the FA Cup Final[emoji849]


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> No, I am not interested in any Royals.


Agreed. I've plenty of other things to do that will be more interesting for me. Like planting some fruit trees and rugosa roses that I got today. Yay plants!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> How lovely to live near all that greenery.
> I love trees!


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Would anybody like to see a couple of pictures of scales my baby corn snake?


I would.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Why not ? In fact lets see all of him!


Lol. I also thought that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is Scales.
> View attachment 239028
> View attachment 239029


Beautiful. Is Scales a venomous snake? Sorry I know nothing about snakes.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Will someone have to look after him while you are hols or will he be OK if stocked up on food?


Hmmm. Good question.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....or from when they had straw/hay filled mattresses. Must have been quite prickly!


I could not imagine having to sleep on something like that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> He should be fine. I have his light on a timer and I will feed him right before I leave. Snakes are so easy to care for a really LOL. When they are little you need to feed them a little more frequently and starting good feeding practices is a must. But after they start getting some size on them they can be almost effortless to care for in my opinion. At least compared to many other pets that I have had LOL


Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Vet is at another practice next Tuesday but that one doesn't have a scanner.
> She hasn't tested for viruses/bacteria which I thought she would have done with the blood test to rule out everything, so if that's how you test for viruses he may have to another blood test! Poor Lola - antibiotics won't touch viruses. Its just taking so long!!!


I know. Is it normal to not test that sort of thing in the first place if you are unsure of what the problem is. I'll stop now. Sorry just so frustrated for you and Lola. And don't understand the waiting that they put you through. Okay NOT going to say anymore.


----------



## JoesMum

So here goes for today. The car ferry was tiny... you had to reverse on so you could drive off... We were last on first off




Our little hired Fiesta up front


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think beds had been invented early but no mattres like we know. They used hay and straw. Very prickly ..... and all sorts of bugs and spiders and other nasty insects like to sleep there too....
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, not my kind of like to sleep.


Most definitly not mine either.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Will everyone around the world be watching the wedding tomorrow?
> There aren't any street parties around here that I've heard of.


I am at the osteopath around that time but I am recording it so I don't miss anything. I am current watching a program called Prince Harry in Africa. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Nor me, I may have a peek at the dress but have no intention of sitting in front of the tv for the whole service.


Thats also why I am recording it. I can fast forward when i want to. But yes I want to see the dress as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are island hoping tomorrow again. Tomorrow we go to Westray.
> 
> Today was fantastic - we saw wild otters! Photos (sadly not of the otters) later
> 
> JoesDad is more worried about the FA Cup Final[emoji849]


Lol. Boys will be boys!!


----------



## JoesMum

We visited 5 neolithic burial chambers today...

Started with Cuween which required entry on hands and knees





Then Taversoe Tuick which only required you to duck, but had 2 floors... pretty much unique!







Blackhammer and Knowe of Tarso were very similar... long, stalled chambers. Knowe was 50’ (15 metres) long



And then we went to Midhowe where there’s a 100’ long chamber [emoji33]



And a broch... a fortified tower. Brochs are more modern - only 2000 years old







The highlight of the day was the wildlife... We were very excited to see a cuckoo when we arrived on the island. That was totally eclipsed by seeing 3 wild otters playing in the sea! It was AMAZING!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Well Lola's scan didn't happen today after all because the vet couldn't get his legs out!
> He had 2 lots of sedation and still he was too strong for her to get the probe in - she didn't dare sedate him further.
> So we are still none the wiser.
> It is his *white* blood cell count that is very low not the red.
> She said she could try again next Thursday (I assume she will have had her Weetabix or spinach by then)
> but meanwhile she has given him an antibiotic called MARBOCYL which is one I haven't heard of on here but can be given orally every other day.- she injected him today but I will ask for opinions on the health thread before I start.
> I don't like giving him antibiotics without knowing the cause of his illness because it could be viral or something more sinister but the only other option is to do nothing for another week.
> She said he could have a CT scan instead but he would still need his legs out.
> I don't know whether to look for another vet - maybe ring Bristol Zoo and see who they use for their large tortoises.
> She had the blood results but couldn't find my notes from last week so had forgotten she had x rayed him and offered to do that until I reminded her what she had done.
> Lola is moving about now but feeling groggy and I am feeling very frustrated and helpless!
> Anyway I'll try to catch up with your days now.



How frustrating for you!! 
I hope you get answers soon!!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Nor me, I may have a peek at the dress but have no intention of sitting in front of the tv for the whole service.





Lyn W said:


> Nor me, I may have a peek at the dress but have no intention of sitting in front of the tv for the whole service.


Too long and too boring in my eyes.


----------



## DE42

I got two trees today myself. The are some kind of blue pine. I just got to figure out where to put them.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Agreed. I've plenty of other things to do that will be more interesting for me. Like planting some fruit trees and rugosa roses that I got today. Yay plants!


Ooohhh. Sounds like fun. I bought some pumpkin seeds. Mustard. Endive. Pansies. Evening primrose. Garden cress. Echinacea. For planting this weekend.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Agreed. I've plenty of other things to do that will be more interesting for me. Like planting some fruit trees and rugosa roses that I got today. Yay plants!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *plants* !


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Beautiful. Is Scales a venomous snake? Sorry I know nothing about snakes.


Nope. 
https://srelherp.uga.edu/snakes/elagut.htm


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Not the best but this is around where I live.



It’s so green!!! It would take 911 forever to get to your neck of the woods but it’s so beautiful!!!


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> It’s so green!!! It would take 911 forever to get to your neck of the woods but it’s so beautiful!!!


About 30 min for the closest group. Then if you need major care it's 45-50min to the closest critical care.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> No, I don`t think it is allergic because I have no allergies. I sometimes put an antiseptic spray on it. That`s all.
> Nothing to talk about. Just a little thing in comparison to what other roommates have to suffer.



Have you seen the doctor? You poor thing!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We visited 5 neolithic burial chambers today...
> 
> Started with Cuween which required entry on hands and knees
> View attachment 239083
> 
> View attachment 239085
> 
> 
> Then Taversoe Tuick which only required you to duck, but had 2 floors... pretty much unique!
> View attachment 239090
> 
> View attachment 239091
> 
> View attachment 239093
> 
> 
> Blackhammer and Knowe of Tarso were very similar... long, stalled chambers. Knowe was 50’ (15 metres) long
> View attachment 239098
> 
> 
> And then we went to Midhowe where there’s a 100’ long chamber [emoji33]
> View attachment 239099
> 
> 
> And a broch... a fortified tower. Brochs are more modern - only 2000 years old
> View attachment 239101
> 
> View attachment 239104
> 
> View attachment 239106
> 
> 
> The highlight of the day was the wildlife... We were very excited to see a cuckoo when we arrived on the island. That was totally eclipsed by seeing 3 wild otters playing in the sea! It was AMAZING!


And at night the souls and ghosts are dancing there ????? VERY SCARY ! LOL.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> About 30 min for the closest group. Then if you need major care it's 45-50min to the closest critical care.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I know. Is it normal to not test that sort of thing in the first place if you are unsure of what the problem is. I'll stop now. Sorry just so frustrated for you and Lola. And don't understand the waiting that they put you through. Okay NOT going to say anymore.


No need to apologize it's only what I've been thinking myself!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We visited 5 neolithic burial chambers today...
> 
> Started with Cuween which required entry on hands and knees
> View attachment 239083
> 
> View attachment 239085
> 
> 
> Then Taversoe Tuick which only required you to duck, but had 2 floors... pretty much unique!
> View attachment 239090
> 
> View attachment 239091
> 
> View attachment 239093
> 
> 
> Blackhammer and Knowe of Tarso were very similar... long, stalled chambers. Knowe was 50’ (15 metres) long
> View attachment 239098
> 
> 
> And then we went to Midhowe where there’s a 100’ long chamber [emoji33]
> View attachment 239099
> 
> 
> And a broch... a fortified tower. Brochs are more modern - only 2000 years old
> View attachment 239101
> 
> View attachment 239104
> 
> View attachment 239106
> 
> 
> The highlight of the day was the wildlife... We were very excited to see a cuckoo when we arrived on the island. That was totally eclipsed by seeing 3 wild otters playing in the sea! It was AMAZING!


Gosh those Neolithics certainly knew a bit about plastering and metal engineering!
Amazing pictures as usual Linda!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I got two trees today myself. The are some kind of blue pine. I just got to figure out where to put them.


Pics ????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh. Sounds like fun. I bought some pumpkin seeds. Mustard. Endive. Pansies. Evening primrose. Garden cress. Echinacea. For planting this weekend.
> View attachment 239112
> View attachment 239113
> View attachment 239114
> View attachment 239115
> View attachment 239116
> View attachment 239117


Good luck with the seeds.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I got two trees today myself. The are some kind of blue pine. I just got to figure out where to put them.


Don't put them in front of your window or you won't be able to see the woods for your trees!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good luck with the seeds.


I plan to just scatter them in the flower beds.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are island hoping tomorrow again. Tomorrow we go to Westray.
> 
> Today was fantastic - we saw wild otters! Photos (sadly not of the otters) later
> 
> JoesDad is more worried about the FA Cup Final[emoji849]


I'd forgotten about the football - I would rather than stick pins in my eyes than watch that!
It's going to be a lovely day so I will be spending my time trying to keep Lola out in the sun!
I'd rather be with LInda and hubby though


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'd forgotten about the football - I would rather than stick pins in my eyes than watch that!
> It's going to be a lovely day so I will be spending my time trying to keep Lola out in the sun!
> I'd rather be with LInda and hubby though


Lol. Enjoy the sun.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to say good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> It’s so green!!! It would take 911 forever to get to your neck of the woods but it’s so beautiful!!!


And the street Dan is driving is really narrow !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am going to say good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat tomorrow.


Good night Carol. Sweet dreams. Yes, not chat tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am going to say good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat tomorrow.


Night Night Carol hope you have a peaceful and restful night.
Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Have you seen the doctor? You poor thing!!


No, I don`t trust doctors. Only with head under arm I would consult a doctor.


----------



## Lyn W

Does anyone know where John is these days and Kirsty?
Some of our Scottish contingent is missing.
And what about Spuds Mum? (this may be an important exam year for her, so she could be concentrating on her school work)


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> No, I don`t trust doctors. Only with head under arm I would consult a doctor.


LOL I think it may be a bit too late to consult a doctor if you were in that condition, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> LOL I think it may be a bit too late to consult a doctor if you were in that condition, Sabine!


Okay, you are right. So I should consult the doc a little bit earlier.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> And the street Dan is driving is really narrow !


...and he was on the wrong side of the road!
Oh - forgot - different side to UK


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone know where John is these days and Kirsty?
> Some of our Scottish contingent is missing.
> And what about Spuds Mum? (this may be an important exam year for her, so she could be concentrating on her school work)


John left us last year. He has troubles and feared to get unemployed. He suddenly disappeared. Very, very sad.
Who is Kirsty ?
Spuds Mum was not here for a long time. I don`t know why.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> All good and glad Jacques is fine. How IS the work on the house going? Must be causing all sorts of havoc.



Thanks![emoji2]
The flooring is now done!!! Although the workmen were surprisingly good about picking up all the mess and even vacuumed [emoji33][emoji2][emoji106][emoji106] the house was very dusty, so we had it cleaned. 
Now is the process of putting things back, but we’re also looking very closely at what we REALLY need or want. Whatever we don’t want to keep gets donated to Habitat for Humanity (a group that provides homes for people in need) or to the thrift store that supports the St. Francis Animal Sanctuary/Shelter in our area. 
I’m SOOOOO GLAD we finally got this done!!!!!!!!!!!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> ...and he was on the wrong side of the road!
> Oh - forgot - different side to UK


For me the right side ! You are on the wrong side


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> John left us last year. He has troubles and feared to get unemployed. He suddenly disappeared. Very, very sad.
> Who is Kirsty ?
> Spuds Mum was not here for a long time. I don`t know why.


Kirsty Johnson is also from Scotland, she used to pop in occasionally but maybe not for a long long time if you don't know her. 
I will try to email John I think I still have his email address.


----------



## DE42

I don't have any and I am at work  but I'll get some tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> For me the right side ! You are on the wrong side


The UK are on the wrong side of lots of things at the moment!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Don't put them in front of your window or you won't be able to see the woods for your trees!!


Lol I like it.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I don't have any and I am at work  but I'll get some tomorrow!


What are you going to get Dan?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> I am going to say good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat tomorrow.


Good night sleep tight in a woollen blanket tonight.  [emoji888]


----------



## DE42

It a neat little road. I'll show the whole thing next time. 


Bee62 said:


> And the street Dan is driving is really narrow !


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> ...and he was on the wrong side of the road!
> Oh - forgot - different side to UK


What side? That road only had one. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Thanks![emoji2]
> The flooring is now done!!! Although the workmen were surprisingly good about picking up all the mess and even vacuumed [emoji33][emoji2][emoji106][emoji106] the house was very dusty, so we had it cleaned.
> Now is the process of putting things back, but we’re also looking very closely at what we REALLY need or want. Whatever we don’t want to keep gets donated to Habitat for Humanity (a group that provides homes for people in need) or to the thrift store that supports the St. Francis Animal Sanctuary/Shelter in our area.
> I’m SOOOOO GLAD we finally got this done!!!!!!!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


I bet it looks lovely Bea!
Will be much easier to clean than carpets.


----------



## DE42

Pictures of the tow trees I got. [emoji268][emoji268]


Lyn W said:


> What are you going to get Dan?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> What side? That road only had one. Lol


ah! Didn't you drive on a 2 way road for part of the trip?
Maybe I was imagining it.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Pictures of the tow trees I got. [emoji268][emoji268]


Good 
I love the bluey coloured pines. You could decorate them for Xmas


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Kirsty Johnson is also from Scotland, she used to pop in occasionally but maybe not for a long long time if you don't know her.
> I will try to email John I think I still have his email address.


I have his e-mail adress. If you need it, send me a pm.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> ah! Didn't you drive on a 2 way road for part of the trip?
> Maybe I was imagining it.


Yes I did. Lol I was just teasing you.

There are some pretty places up there. But I'm looking forward to the ocean waves rolling in.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I have his e-mail adress. If you need it, send me a pm.


Thanks Sabine, I'll check later.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I don't have any and I am at work  but I'll get some tomorrow!


I am looking forward to.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Yes I did. Lol I was just teasing you.
> 
> There are some pretty places up there. But I'm looking forward to the ocean waves rolling in.


Yes it will be lovely and a complete change.
My sister and her family (10 in total} are flying over to Florida tomorrow morning - I hope you don't bump into them, that will spoil your peace!!
( I think they are going to Disney World, the Space Centre and Epcot etc)


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thanks![emoji2]
> The flooring is now done!!! Although the workmen were surprisingly good about picking up all the mess and even vacuumed [emoji33][emoji2][emoji106][emoji106] the house was very dusty, so we had it cleaned.
> Now is the process of putting things back, but we’re also looking very closely at what we REALLY need or want. Whatever we don’t want to keep gets donated to Habitat for Humanity (a group that provides homes for people in need) or to the thrift store that supports the St. Francis Animal Sanctuary/Shelter in our area.
> I’m SOOOOO GLAD we finally got this done!!!!!!!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Hi Bea. Please "drown" us with pics when all is ready. I am sure it`ll be beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Good night sleep tight in a woollen blanket tonight.  [emoji888]


You are a poet !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> The UK are on the wrong side of lots of things at the moment!


You said that.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Lol I like it.


I thought the saying is: You can`t see the forest through the trees.....


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> ah! Didn't you drive on a 2 way road for part of the trip?
> Maybe I was imagining it.



No you weren’t imagining it! It looked kinda scary with a cliff on the side.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I thought the saying is: You can`t see the forest through the trees.....


Similar - we say 'you can't see the wood for the trees.' meaning you get so involved in the details you can't see the whole picture - which I'm sure is the same for your forest!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I am going to 'hit the sack' (it may be full of hay or straw - I don't know yet but I need some sleep).
So Nos Da everyone and I'll not see you tomorrow I expect.
Take care


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Well I am going to 'hit the sack' (it may be full of hay or straw - I don't know yet but I need some sleep).
> So Nos Da everyone and I'll not see you tomorrow I expect.
> Take care


Good night and sleep well. I wish you a sack of luck to sleep on that Lola is back to normality soon.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Good
> I love the bluey coloured pines. You could decorate them for Xmas


I have a whole bunch of blue spruces. I am doing one as a bonsai. Have no idea what I'm going to do with all the rest. Free trees... Who can say no


----------



## DE42

That is one I can't have. I'm allergic to them.


Bambam1989 said:


> I have a whole bunch of blue spruces. I am doing one as a bonsai. Have no idea what I'm going to do with all the rest. Free trees... Who can say no


----------



## DE42

This is the kind I got. Though mine is smaller right now.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I bet it looks lovely Bea!
> Will be much easier to clean than carpets.


and MUCH better for our allergies!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I have a fear of falling. I hate that utter feeling of helplessness that you have just before hitting the ground... If I can feel secure in good.
> Worst experience for this was in a skyscraper that had a glass floor in their viewing area... Nope. I think it was in San Antonio?



Just reading this gives me goosebumps


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> To hit the hay ?
> Thank you for learning a new saying. I love it.
> In Germany, a longer time ago very poor people slept on straw....
> You must be rich to have hay ! LOL



Is there a difference between straw and hay?  I prefer my hard mattress and soft pillow.


----------



## DE42

Back home and


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @DE42
> I know that hurts. I have these problems too. Look, these are my legs
> View attachment 239019
> 
> View attachment 239020
> 
> View attachment 239021
> 
> View attachment 239022
> 
> 
> Have you had chicken pox when you was a child ?



 Speedy recovery to you both...


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Oh okay. I had chickenpox as a kid but what I have now is not related to that. What I have is pyoderma gangrenosum. They do not itch LOL. They hurt tremendously and sometimes feel like you're sticking a hot poker to them. The center's turn black and fill with blood and then a pus-filled abscess forms down in the tissues but can cause severe infections.



Sounds very painful


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Well Lola's scan didn't happen today after all because the vet couldn't get his legs out!
> He had 2 lots of sedation and still he was too strong for her to get the probe in - she didn't dare sedate him further.
> So we are still none the wiser.
> It is his *white* blood cell count that is very low not the red.
> She said she could try again next Thursday (I assume she will have had her Weetabix or spinach by then)
> but meanwhile she has given him an antibiotic called MARBOCYL which is one I haven't heard of on here but can be given orally every other day.- she injected him today but I will ask for opinions on the health thread before I start.
> I don't like giving him antibiotics without knowing the cause of his illness because it could be viral or something more sinister but the only other option is to do nothing for another week.
> She said he could have a CT scan instead but he would still need his legs out.
> I don't know whether to look for another vet - maybe ring Bristol Zoo and see who they use for their large tortoises.
> She had the blood results but couldn't find my notes from last week so had forgotten she had x rayed him and offered to do that until I reminded her what she had done.
> Lola is moving about now but feeling groggy and I am feeling very frustrated and helpless!
> Anyway I'll try to catch up with your days now.



Oh, that’s disappointing. Hug.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Will everyone around the world be watching the wedding tomorrow?
> There aren't any street parties around here that I've heard of.



Nope. But I’m sure the BBC will pester me with “breaking news” updates


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, I am not interested in any Royals.



Any?? You hurt my feelings.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Don't put them in front of your window or you won't be able to see the woods for your trees!!



Hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I thought the saying is: You can`t see the forest through the trees.....


"One can't see the forest FOR the trees" In other words, there are trees in the way and you can't see the forest. It means one is too involved in the details of a problem to look at the situation as a whole.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, I don`t trust doctors. Only with head under arm I would consult a doctor.



 I’m afraid you’d be heading off elsewhere by then...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone know where John is these days and Kirsty?
> Some of our Scottish contingent is missing.
> And what about Spuds Mum? (this may be an important exam year for her, so she could be concentrating on her school work)



Unfortunately, no


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> LOL I think it may be a bit too late to consult a doctor if you were in that condition, Sabine!



SNAP’ish


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ...and he was on the wrong side of the road!
> Oh - forgot - different side to UK



On the right side of the road, you mean...


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thanks![emoji2]
> The flooring is now done!!! Although the workmen were surprisingly good about picking up all the mess and even vacuumed [emoji33][emoji2][emoji106][emoji106] the house was very dusty, so we had it cleaned.
> Now is the process of putting things back, but we’re also looking very closely at what we REALLY need or want. Whatever we don’t want to keep gets donated to Habitat for Humanity (a group that provides homes for people in need) or to the thrift store that supports the St. Francis Animal Sanctuary/Shelter in our area.
> I’m SOOOOO GLAD we finally got this done!!!!!!!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



Congratulations, Bea! That’s big!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> For me the right side ! You are on the wrong side



SNAP


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> What side? That road only had one. Lol



Ooh, is it a circle?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Back home and
> View attachment 239158




Enjoy your vacation...


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
We’re crossing the bridge today - the one connecting Denmark (Copenhagen) and Sweden (Malmö). Daughter is singing at a concert later today. Wish me luck — because I am the one who’s stressed about it.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The UK are on the wrong side of lots of things at the moment!



But all will be forgotten for a while now because there is Meghan Markle. Wow, the royals are more useful than some people might think!


----------



## Kristoff

An old picture I took of the Oresund Bridge. I’ll see what I can do today from the train.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thanks![emoji2]
> The flooring is now done!!! Although the workmen were surprisingly good about picking up all the mess and even vacuumed [emoji33][emoji2][emoji106][emoji106] the house was very dusty, so we had it cleaned.
> Now is the process of putting things back, but we’re also looking very closely at what we REALLY need or want. Whatever we don’t want to keep gets donated to Habitat for Humanity (a group that provides homes for people in need) or to the thrift store that supports the St. Francis Animal Sanctuary/Shelter in our area.
> I’m SOOOOO GLAD we finally got this done!!!!!!!!!!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Sounds like it was a good decision. For all around[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have a whole bunch of blue spruces. I am doing one as a bonsai. Have no idea what I'm going to do with all the rest. Free trees... Who can say no


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> This is the kind I got. Though mine is smaller right now.
> View attachment 239123


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> On the right side of the road, you mean...


So what's left?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> We’re crossing the bridge today - the one connecting Denmark (Copenhagen) and Sweden (Malmö). Daughter is singing at a concert later today. Wish me luck — because I am the one who’s stressed about it.


Good luck. I don't think you will actually need it. But good luck anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 239159
> 
> An old picture I took of the Oresund Bridge. I’ll see what I can do today from the train.


Wow. That is a long bridge.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning roommates. I must get ready for my appointment with the osteopath. So not chat later. Just want to wish everyone an awesome saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> This is the kind I got. Though mine is smaller right now.
> View attachment 239123


Pretty!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning roommates. I must get ready for my appointment with the osteopath. So not chat later. Just want to wish everyone an awesome saturday.


Hope it all goes well Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all It's only 9.50 and I am already fed up of hearing of the wedding - it's everywhere!!!!!!!!
Some very patronizing interviews going on.
Still I have someone far more important to worry about.
Lola is very subdued today and not eaten yet - not eaten since about 6 on Thursday.
He is having a nice warm soak at the moment and I'm hoping it perks him up.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> This is the kind I got. Though mine is smaller right now.
> View attachment 239123


Beautiful. I have them too in my garden. I like the blue color.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Just reading this gives me goosebumps


Hmmmmmmm, very yummy. I love "goosebumps" and goose meat.....
LOL !!!!!

Like that ?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all It's only 9.50 and I am already fed up of hearing of the wedding - it's everywhere!!!!!!!!
> Some very patronizing interviews going on.
> Still I have someone far more important to worry about.
> Lola is very subdued today and not eaten yet - not eaten since about 6 on Thursday.
> He is having a nice warm soak at the moment and I'm hoping it perks him up.


Lola could maybe have a "hangover" from the meds ( sedation ). Poor tort.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Is there a difference between straw and hay?  I prefer my hard mattress and soft pillow.


Oh yes, there is a difference between hay and straw. Hay is a little bit softer but prickly too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Speedy recovery to you both...


Thank you Lena, but it seems to me that this is a long lasting thing.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Any?? You hurt my feelings.


Your feelings are easy to hurt Are you royal ? Me too....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> "One can't see the forest FOR the trees" In other words, there are trees in the way and you can't see the forest. It means one is too involved in the details of a problem to look at the situation as a whole.


Oh thank you for correcting me. Now I know that all the times I misunderstood one word in the lyrics of a song I love. I`ve always heard "forest through the trees" but now I looked it up and it is "forest for the trees".
Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m afraid you’d be heading off elsewhere by then...


No, that is not my intention.
As to speak with Adam`s words: Life is good


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning roommates. I must get ready for my appointment with the osteopath. So not chat later. Just want to wish everyone an awesome saturday.


For you too


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Ooh, is it a circle?


I live on a loop. It's roughly two miles around. There is a few access roads and one main road coming in.


----------



## Bambam1989

Just popping in to say Hi to everyone.
Busy day planned for today. I've got to plant a bunch of trees and bushes. Hubby and I may go look at tractor for sale this afternoon.. oh a tractor would be SO nice to have!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all goes well Carol!


Thank you Lyn. It did, although she found all the painful spots again. The good news is that she said that although my shoulder and neck muscles are still tight at least this time it didn't feel as if it was in spasm mode like the first time she worked on me. I see her on the 31st May at 18.00 again and she gave me new homework to add on to the current ones I have. [emoji1] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all It's only 9.50 and I am already fed up of hearing of the wedding - it's everywhere!!!!!!!!
> Some very patronizing interviews going on.
> Still I have someone far more important to worry about.
> Lola is very subdued today and not eaten yet - not eaten since about 6 on Thursday.
> He is having a nice warm soak at the moment and I'm hoping it perks him up.


It is heartbreaking reading of the trouble you and Lola are going through. I so so wish I could help. But all I can do is send you both healing wishes and thoughts. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] And lots of get well kisses.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful. I have them too in my garden. I like the blue color.


I would love a tree like that. As it would make an awesome christmas tree.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena, but it seems to me that this is a long lasting thing.


If it is shingles surely there are must be some kind of natural remedy which you could use to help with the healing of the sores. What if you tried drinking wheatgrass juice everyday. It is very good for detoxing and might at least help with all the toxins in your body.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For you too


Love that. Thank you Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Just popping in to say Hi to everyone.
> Busy day planned for today. I've got to plant a bunch of trees and bushes. Hubby and I may go look at tractor for sale this afternoon.. oh a tractor would be SO nice to have!


Sounds like a busy busy day. Good luck. The tractor does sound like a big help. You could use it to move Clunkers house around. When it is finished of course.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Sounds like a busy busy day. Good luck. The tractor does sound like a big help. You could use it to move Clunkers house around. When it is finished of course.


And now it is raining[emoji22] 
So we will go look at the tractor early and hope the rain passes..


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> And now it is raining[emoji22]
> So we will go look at the tractor early and hope the rain passes..


Lol. My little ones didn't get to go outside today for their sun as it has been overcast the whole day. And it is supposed to be raining tomorrow. So no sun for them tomorrow either. [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. My little ones didn't get to go outside today for their sun as it has been overcast the whole day. And it is supposed to be raining tomorrow. So no sun for them tomorrow either. [emoji22] [emoji22]


Starting Monday the weather should be really nice here for the next week. Looking forward to it!
I bet that rain is very much needed for your area though.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> If it is shingles surely there are must be some kind of natural remedy which you could use to help with the healing of the sores. What if you tried drinking wheatgrass juice everyday. It is very good for detoxing and might at least help with all the toxins in your body.



I’ve had shingles 3x and it always starts on torso. Do you have it there? 
I really hope you get relief soon. Maybe a oatmeal type bath?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lyn. It did, although she found all the painful spots again. The good news is that she said that although my shoulder and neck muscles are still tight at least this time it didn't feel as if it was in spasm mode like the first time she worked on me. I see her on the 31st May at 18.00 again and she gave me new homework to add on to the current ones I have. [emoji1] [emoji33]


Hopefully good progress is being, and will continue to be, made Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is heartbreaking reading of the trouble you and Lola are going through. I so so wish I could help. But all I can do is send you both healing wishes and thoughts. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] And lots of get well kisses.


Thanks Carol, he did perk up and has had a wander today, he had a little bask in the sun but won't stay out for long. 
He has eaten a little today too, hand fed and by himself, so I've managed to get 1.5 tbs of critical care into him one way or another. 
I am hoping he will take his meds tomorrow on some of his favourite foods. 0.9mls doesn't sound much but looking at the syringe it looks quite a lot. 
We'll have to wait and see what mood he is in.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. My little ones didn't get to go outside today for their sun as it has been overcast the whole day. And it is supposed to be raining tomorrow. So no sun for them tomorrow either. [emoji22] [emoji22]


....meanwhile the UK is basking in glorious sunshine - for a change. Although I must admit I do like it cooler and even happy with wet weekends because it means my awful neighbours stay indoors!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’ve had shingles 3x and it always starts on torso. Do you have it there?
> I really hope you get relief soon. Maybe a oatmeal type bath?


How are you feeling Kathy? Are your ears better?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Starting Monday the weather should be really nice here for the next week. Looking forward to it!
> I bet that rain is very much needed for your area though.


Yes. So really can't complain at all.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ve had shingles 3x and it always starts on torso. Do you have it there?
> I really hope you get relief soon. Maybe a oatmeal type bath?


It is Sabine who is suffering. Shame the sores on her legs looked quite raw and painful. But hopefully she reads your post and can try it. She mentioned that she does not trust doctors so I was trying to suggest natural remedies for her.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully good progress is being, and will continue to be, made Carol!


I hope so too. Thank you for the concern Lyn. Always appreciated.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol, he did perk up and has had a wander today, he had a little bask in the sun but won't stay out for long.
> He has eaten a little today too, hand fed and by himself, so I've managed to get 1.5 tbs of critical care into him one way or another.
> I am hoping he will take his meds tomorrow on some of his favourite foods. 0.9mls doesn't sound much but looking at the syringe it looks quite a lot.
> We'll have to wait and see what mood he is in.


Oh I hope so too. Did you manage to phone Linda's vet today? Or are they not available on a saturday in the UK?


----------



## Lyn W

I just looked in on Lola and he has eaten a whole slate full of food and still awake, so I've put some more down - just in case!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....meanwhile the UK is basking in glorious sunshine - for a change. Although I must admit I do like it cooler and even happy with wet weekends because it means my awful neighbours stay indoors!


Lol. Well you can't have a royal wedding spoilt by rain!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh I hope so too. Did you manage to phone Linda's vet today? Or are they not available on a saturday in the UK?


I am going to email, some vets open on a Saturday.
I have also emailed the reptile section of Bristol Zoo. 
They have some big torts so wondered how they cope if any of them have needed scans.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am going to email, some vets open on a Saturday.
> I have also emailed the reptile section of Bristol Zoo.
> They have some big torts so wondered how they cope if any of them have needed scans.


Good idea. Hopefully they come back to you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. Well you can't have a royal wedding spoilt by rain!!


Oh no! I expect HRH ordered it specially.
I'm glad it was nice for all the people who camped out and were out for hours lining the route and any street parties.
It was all very low key in my area, not many window displays or parties.
I did put the tv on for a while to see the dress (which was very simple and she looked beautiful - as all brides do - but I can't stand the drivel that all the presenters come out with.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I just looked in on Lola and he has eaten a whole slate full of food and still awake, so I've put some more down - just in case!



Excellent news


----------



## JoesMum

How are you doing after your osteopath visit Carol?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I just looked in on Lola and he has eaten a whole slate full of food and still awake, so I've put some more down - just in case!


Oh I missed this one. That is really great news. Yippee.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! I expect HRH ordered it specially.
> I'm glad it was nice for all the people who camped out and were out for hours lining the route and any street parties.
> It was all very low key in my area, not many window displays or parties.
> I did put the tv on for a while to see the dress (which was very simple and she looked beautiful - as all brides do - but I can't stand the drivel that all the presenters come out with.


I haven't managed to watch it yet. Did get a peak at the dress. I was suprised it wasn't more elaborate. But apparently Megan likes simplicity. It was still a beautiful dress though.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I haven't managed to watch it yet. Did get a peak at the dress. I was suprised it wasn't more elaborate. But apparently Megan likes simplicity. It was still a beautiful dress though.


She looked very confident but I suppose she is used to being in the spotlight as an actress.
She's had better training than most Royal brides for all the public attention.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh I missed this one. That is really great news. Yippee.


The extra food almost gone too!!! 
Will keep adding more until he's had enough.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How are you doing after your osteopath visit Carol?


Good thank you Linda. Starting to feel the pain now a little more. The cheeks were not as painful this time but she definitly found some other spots which were quite painful. She laughed when I told her about what you said regarding their nack of finding the painful spots. And btw I concurr on that point. But I do hope that it will eventually help. She said that she can feel that at least the neck and shoulder muscles have improved but we still need to do more work before we can go on just maintenance sessions. One of the problems are, is that I have been struggling with this for a long time so that it will take a while before it comes right or at least gets to a level where I just need to go in for a maintenance session. I am just going to take it one step at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> She looked very confident but I suppose she is used to being in the spotlight as an actress.
> She's had better training than most Royal brides for all the public attention.


Very true. And the spot light was her career she chose. So naturally she obviously wanted it a long time ago.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The extra food almost gone too!!!
> Will keep adding more until he's had enough.


Oh that is really really good news. Making my day.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good thank you Linda. Starting to feel the pain now a little more. The cheeks were not as painful this time but she definitly found some other spots which were quite painful. She laughed when I told her about what you said regarding their nack of finding the painful spots. And btw I concurr on that point. But I do hope that it will eventually help. She said that she can feel that at least the neck and shoulder muscles have improved but we still need to do more work before we can go on just maintenance sessions. One of the problems are, is that I have been struggling with this for a long time so that it will take a while before it comes right or at least gets to a level where I just need to go in for a maintenance session. I am just going to take it one step at a time.


....and a step in the right direction each time!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....and a step in the right direction each time!


Absolutley [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We have had a very long day. We had to get up at 6am so we could go and buy a packed lunch before catching the car ferry to Westray which is actually one of the most remote northerly islands. 

The ferry was larger than yesterday’s, but still open plan for the cars. We didn’t sit in the car for this crossing though. 



The weather was amazing. High of 17C and sunshine all the way. It was very windy which brought the “feels like” down quite a bit. 

The island is a mix of white sandy beaches and high cliffs. We walked over 10 miles admiring scenery and birds (mostly nesting on the cliffs)

Early morning from the ferry


One of many puffins


Beaches 




Sea cliffs





Requiring a lighthouse


----------



## JoesMum

And there’s also a “castle” built circa 1500 but never actually completed.

The builder was a bit of a baddy and paranoid that everyone was out to get him. As a result, what he built had holes for guns every few feet from knee level to the top.

It is so drafty as all the main rooms have holes in the walls. I think his wife flatly refused to move in which would be why it never got finished


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> How are you feeling Kathy? Are your ears better?



So much better!! Thank you!

Just getting ready to watch Deadpool2 at a theater that serves alcohol and has full recliners!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And there’s also a “castle” built circa 1500 but never actually completed.
> 
> The builder was a bit of a baddy and paranoid that everyone was out to get him. As a result, what he built had holes for guns every few feet from knee level to the top.
> 
> It is so drafty as all the main rooms have holes in the walls. I think his wife flatly refused to move in which would be why it never got finished
> View attachment 239204


Gorgeous!
Love the holey house/castle


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> So much better!! Thank you!
> 
> Just getting ready to watch Deadpool2 at a theater that serves alcohol and has full recliners!!


Ok this sounds like it may be an interesting experience lol


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> So much better!! Thank you!
> 
> Just getting ready to watch Deadpool2 at a theater that serves alcohol and has full recliners!!


One of my nephews went to see that this afternoon.
Between the Royal wedding, football cup final and sun, I bet he had the cinema to himself!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And there’s also a “castle” built circa 1500 but never actually completed.
> 
> The builder was a bit of a baddy and paranoid that everyone was out to get him. As a result, what he built had holes for guns every few feet from knee level to the top.
> 
> It is so drafty as all the main rooms have holes in the walls. I think his wife flatly refused to move in which would be why it never got finished
> View attachment 239204


Lol. On the wife part. Good for her.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> One of my nephews went to see that this afternoon.
> Between the Royal wedding, football cup final and sun, I bet he had the cinema to himself!


Lol. My eldest went to see it this afternoon as well. He said it was awesome and totally worth it.


----------



## JoesMum

We have to go home tomorrow, but the flight times have changed and we will probably arrive home very early on Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have to go home tomorrow, but the flight times have changed and we will probably arrive home very early on Monday.


You've had a very busy holiday Linda, you'll be glad to go home for a rest!
Is it the time of the little plane that has changed?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have to go home tomorrow, but the flight times have changed and we will probably arrive home very early on Monday.


Shame. And Yayyy. Always sad when a holiday ends. But I bet you are and will be happy to be home and sleep in your own bed.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to say goodnight now.
I feel pretty tired tonight for some reason.
So enjoy the rest of your Saturdays and take care.
See you all tomorrow
Nos Da


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now.
> I feel pretty tired tonight for some reason.
> So enjoy the rest of your Saturdays and take care.
> See you all tomorrow
> Nos Da


Nos da Lyn. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

I am also going to go to sign off for tonight. So Good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. Not chat tomorrow.


----------



## Bambam1989

Well... We bought the tractor.
It doesn't move. Will run wonderfully and the hydraulics seem to work well. It just doesn't "go".
Hubby says it could be a couple of different things. Shouldn't be expensive to fix, just time consuming. Yeah, like we have tons of that to go around!
I'll take a pic once it stops raining..


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Ok this sounds like it may be an interesting experience lol



It’s the most comfortable theater ever!! I had one beer and the movie was great!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You've had a very busy holiday Linda, you'll be glad to go home for a rest!
> Is it the time of the little plane that has changed?



The flights have been complicated right from the start. There used to be an airline that flew direct from Gatwick to Kirkwall, but they pulled out of the route earlier this year and refunded our money. So we ended up booking a return to Gatwick-Glasgow with EasyJet then a return Glasgow-Kirkwall with Logan Air. 

Easy Jet changed their Gatwick-Glasgow flight on the way up so we had a very long wait in Glasgow. Then Logan Air cancelled the return flight to Glasgow which gave us no choice but to get a later flight and to rebook the EasyJet Glasgow-Gatwick. 

It’s worked out rather expensive unfortunately.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Well... We bought the tractor.
> It doesn't move. Will run wonderfully and the hydraulics seem to work well. It just doesn't "go".
> Hubby says it could be a couple of different things. Shouldn't be expensive to fix, just time consuming. Yeah, like we have tons of that to go around!
> I'll take a pic once it stops raining..



It’ll keep him out of mischief  Without it he’d be looking for walls to knock down or something. My Dad was very similar.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Our last day in Orkney is intended to be less active... we’ll see what actually happens!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well... We bought the tractor.
> It doesn't move. Will run wonderfully and the hydraulics seem to work well. It just doesn't "go".
> Hubby says it could be a couple of different things. Shouldn't be expensive to fix, just time consuming. Yeah, like we have tons of that to go around!
> I'll take a pic once it stops raining..


Congratulations. Once it is running you will be happier. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s the most comfortable theater ever!! I had one beer and the movie was great!


Glad you had so much fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The flights have been complicated right from the start. There used to be an airline that flew direct from Gatwick to Kirkwall, but they pulled out of the route earlier this year and refunded our money. So we ended up booking a return to Gatwick-Glasgow with EasyJet then a return Glasgow-Kirkwall with Logan Air.
> 
> Easy Jet changed their Gatwick-Glasgow flight on the way up so we had a very long wait in Glasgow. Then Logan Air cancelled the return flight to Glasgow which gave us no choice but to get a later flight and to rebook the EasyJet Glasgow-Gatwick.
> 
> It’s worked out rather expensive unfortunately.


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Our last day in Orkney is intended to be less active... we’ll see what actually happens!


Lol. Knowing you it will probably be busy.


----------



## CarolM

Good morning all. Hope you have an awesome Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The flights have been complicated right from the start. There used to be an airline that flew direct from Gatwick to Kirkwall, but they pulled out of the route earlier this year and refunded our money. So we ended up booking a return to Gatwick-Glasgow with EasyJet then a return Glasgow-Kirkwall with Logan Air.
> 
> Easy Jet changed their Gatwick-Glasgow flight on the way up so we had a very long wait in Glasgow. Then Logan Air cancelled the return flight to Glasgow which gave us no choice but to get a later flight and to rebook the EasyJet Glasgow-Gatwick.
> 
> It’s worked out rather expensive unfortunately.


That's all hassle you can do without. 
Enjoy your last day and have a safe trip back.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Well... We bought the tractor.
> It doesn't move. Will run wonderfully and the hydraulics seem to work well. It just doesn't "go".
> Hubby says it could be a couple of different things. Shouldn't be expensive to fix, just time consuming. Yeah, like we have tons of that to go around!
> I'll take a pic once it stops raining..


Boys and their toys!
Hope it's up and running soon!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good morning all. Hope you have an awesome Sunday.


Good morning Carol. 
It's another beautiful day here.
I've just walked to the shops to buy some things to tempt Lola with 
I even bought some strawberries which he doesn't usually have but he has to have his meds today so it's '....a spoonful of sugar....'
He is still in his hide but I I can hear him sniffing and shuffling around so I know he's picked up the scent and is interested.
He'll be out soon.
Hope you have a lovely day today too and I'm sure we'll 'speak' later.


----------



## JoesMum

Well it had to be done. We are in Scotland after all. This morning we have done a tour of the Highland Park Whisky Distillery











We have had lunch and there’s time for a spot of bird watching before we head to the airport


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I haven't managed to watch it yet. Did get a peak at the dress. I was suprised it wasn't more elaborate. But apparently Megan likes simplicity. It was still a beautiful dress though.


I just got a glimpse of the dress on on segment of the news and to me it looked too big for her. . . ill fitting???


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> [emoji23]


This was supposed to be the crying face.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Carol.
> It's another beautiful day here.
> I've just walked to the shops to buy some things to tempt Lola with
> I even bought some strawberries which he doesn't usually have but he has to have his meds today so it's '....a spoonful of sugar....'
> He is still in his hide but I I can hear him sniffing and shuffling around so I know he's picked up the scent and is interested.
> He'll be out soon.
> Hope you have a lovely day today too and I'm sure we'll 'speak' later.


I must admit strawberries would get me out of my hide as well. And '....makes the medicine go down, the medicine go down..." couldn't resist completing it. Lol.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well it had to be done. We are in Scotland after all. This morning we have done a tour of the Highland Park Whisky Distillery
> View attachment 239251
> 
> View attachment 239252
> 
> View attachment 239253
> 
> View attachment 239254
> 
> View attachment 239255
> 
> 
> We have had lunch and there’s time for a spot of bird watching before we head to the airport


Hmmm. Did you get to do any taste testing?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I just got a glimpse of the dress on on segment of the news and to me it looked too big for her. . . ill fitting???


Mmmmm. Still haven't watched it. So will now need to look properly. And see if I can see what you see.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well it had to be done. We are in Scotland after all. This morning we have done a tour of the Highland Park Whisky Distillery
> View attachment 239251
> 
> View attachment 239252
> 
> View attachment 239253
> 
> View attachment 239254
> 
> View attachment 239255
> 
> 
> We have had lunch and there’s time for a spot of bird watching before we head to the airport


Had to be done, Linda.
Did they let you taste it?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I just got a glimpse of the dress on on segment of the news and to me it looked too big for her. . . ill fitting???


I think that was the style Yvonne, just off the shoulder. I think they said it was by Givenchy (means nothing to me!)


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Mmmmm. Still haven't watched it. So will now need to look properly. And see if I can see what you see.


Look out for the Preacher - who went on and on and on..................I was in and out of the garden and couldn't believe he was still going every time I came in..
We Brits aren't used to all that energy in our churches - the Royals didn't know what had hit them


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Had to be done, Linda.
> Did they let you taste it?


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Look out for the Preacher - who went on and on and on..................I was in and out of the garden and couldn't believe he was still going every time I came in..
> We Brits aren't used to all that energy in our churches - the Royals didn't know what had hit them


Whahaha. That is really funny.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> It’ll keep him out of mischief  Without it he’d be looking for walls to knock down or something. My Dad was very similar.


He usually has a couple of projects going at one time. Right now they are just not what I want him to work on[emoji57]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Did you get to do any taste testing?



Of course. I’m not really a whisky fan, but it was OK


----------



## Yvonne G

Ignore Diana's dress, I couldn't find Megan all by herself. See what I mean about it being too big? Look at all the extra material under her arm in the breast area, and around her waist. For that style dress it should be more form fitting. Now that I think about it, Diana's dress has the same problem.


----------



## Bambam1989

It's an early 1960's something model Ford.
Definitely needs work, but hopefully nothing major. 
Once it's running we will need a bush hog attachment so we can mow the pasture. We have been using a tiny riding mower to mow 3.5 acres.. it takes too much time!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> He usually has a couple of projects going at one time. Right now they are just not what I want him to work on[emoji57]


I know which one you want him to work on. ........... Clunkers enclosure.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Of course. I’m not really a whisky fan, but it was OK


Lol. Neither am I. I would not be able to tell the diffetence between a really expensive one and a cheap one.[emoji87]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ignore Diana's dress, I couldn't find Megan all by herself. See what I mean about it being too big? Look at all the extra material under her arm in the breast area, and around her waist. For that style dress it should be more form fitting. Now that I think about it, Diana's dress has the same problem.


Yes I see what you mean. But I think it is probably more comfortable this way. i.e there is more room to move.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's an early 1960's something model Ford.
> Definitely needs work, but hopefully nothing major.
> Once it's running we will need a bush hog attachment so we can mow the pasture. We have been using a tiny riding mower to mow 3.5 acres.. it takes too much time!
> View attachment 239267


Looks awesome.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Ignore Diana's dress, I couldn't find Megan all by herself. See what I mean about it being too big? Look at all the extra material under her arm in the breast area, and around her waist. For that style dress it should be more form fitting. Now that I think about it, Diana's dress has the same problem.



I prefer Kate's dress - very classy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I prefer Kate's dress - very classy.


Kate's dress was quite beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Of course. I’m not really a whisky fan, but it was OK


No I'm not partial to whisky, or many other spirits, but I do like a nice brandy occasionally though.


----------



## JoesMum

On our way back






Tiny airport, tiny plane


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> On our way back
> View attachment 239269
> 
> 
> View attachment 239270
> 
> 
> Tiny airport, tiny plane


Bon Voyage!


----------



## DE42

Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.



Oh no! [emoji22] What happened?!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.


Oh Dan!
So sorry to hear that.
I do hope you are feeling better soon.
Could it be a reaction to the steroids and/or painkillers?


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.



What?!?
You can’t catch a break!!
I hope it’s a false alarm!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I prefer Kate's dress - very classy.


YES!!! And see what I mean about it fitting her bodice? Those other two dresses just look sloppy to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.


Oh for cripes sake! What the heck did you do in your previous life to deserve this? I'm so sorry you're going through this. Get well soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> YES!!! And see what I mean about it fitting her bodice? Those other two dresses just look sloppy to me.


You're right Yvonne - apparently Meghan's was based on a style worn by Bardot.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Kate's dress was quite beautiful.


Ok just watched the wedding. And I thought it was beautiful. But then I love weddings.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.


Oh no Dan that is terrible. I really hope it is a false alarm. Let us know if you can how you are doing.


----------



## CarolM

Battery is 1%. So going to say good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Battery is 1%. So going to say good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Goodnight Carol - time to recharge your batteries as well as the phone's.
Sleep well


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ok just watched the wedding. And I thought it was beautiful. But then I love weddings.


As he is the 'spare to the heir' Harry's wedding didn't have to be so formal.
Fair play to him though he does do a lot of good work.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ok just watched the wedding. And I thought it was beautiful. But then I love weddings.



We saw a clip on the news last night...


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Battery is 1%. So going to say good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Busy charging battery and going to quickly catch up. Then to sleep for me.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> What?!?
> You can’t catch a break!!
> I hope it’s a false alarm!!


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cripes sake! What the heck did you do in your previous life to deserve this? I'm so sorry you're going through this. Get well soon!


You said it perfectly. Poor Dan. Just never gets a break. Not even a vacation now.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You're right Yvonne - apparently Meghan's was based on a style worn by Bardot.


Who is Bardot?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol - time to recharge your batteries as well as the phone's.
> Sleep well


Lol. Thank You Lyn. You are such a sweetie. How is Lola doing? ( can't go to sleep just yet. Didn't have my CDR fix yet.[emoji6] )


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> As he is the 'spare to the heir' Harry's wedding didn't have to be so formal.
> Fair play to him though he does do a lot of good work.


It certainly seems so. This was for me a Cinderella fairytail. I mean how many woman who are not born into royalty get to marry a Prince?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Who is Bardot?


Brigitte Bardot actress in 60/70's turned animal rights activist. I think she's still alive. 


I think she was married to Rod Stewart for a while.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We saw a clip on the news last night...


I did miss seeing them go on the balcony. Although not sure if they did that or not.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Brigitte Bardot actress in 60/70's turned animal rights activist. I think she's still alive.
> View attachment 239291
> 
> I think she was married to Rod Stewart for a while.


Oohhhh. Okay. I loved Megan's veil. I thought that was really lovely. And she looked so happy. Nevermind Prince Harry's comment to her in the church when he saw her. Touched my sentimental/romantic heart. [emoji1]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. Thank You Lyn. You are such a sweetie. How is Lola doing? ( can't go to sleep just yet. Didn't have my CDR fix yet.[emoji6] )


He had his medicine this morning with a sliced strawberry but I think it must have tasted bitter and he didn't like it or trust me to hand feed him the rest of the day. 
He has been very active - wandered in and out the garden but didn't bask long. He has eaten but has been very picky and ignored his weeds. I wasn't able to feed him much critical care mix today.
He is still awake and is feeding himself a plateful of mixed leaves at the moment. 
Thanks for asking Carol.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oohhhh. Okay. I loved Megan's veil. I thought that was really lovely. And she looked so happy. Nevermind Prince Harry's comment to her in the church when he saw her. Touched my sentimental/romantic heart. [emoji1]


I didn't see all of it so must have missed that.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I did miss seeing them go on the balcony. Although not sure if they did that or not.


No they didn't - different Castle. They kissed on the steps as they came out of the church.
I suppose with her being a divorcee they couldn't use the big cathedrals in London. Same when his dad married Camilla.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Who is Bardot?



Brigitte Bardot the glamorous French actress from the 50s and 60s


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Brigitte Bardot actress in 60/70's turned animal rights activist. I think she's still alive.
> View attachment 239291
> 
> I think she was married to Rod Stewart for a while.


My mistake - it was Britt Ekland who married Rod - and Peter Sellers.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> He had his medicine this morning with a sliced strawberry but I think it must have tasted bitter and he didn't like it or trust me to hand feed him the rest of the day.
> He has been very active - wandered in and out the garden but didn't bask long. He has eaten but has been very picky and ignored his weeds. I wasn't able to feed him much critical care mix today.
> He is still awake and is feeding himself a plateful of mixed leaves at the moment.
> Thanks for asking Carol.


That is still good though as he is eating something and by himself. I would say as long as he is getting some food in, that will give you the time you need to try and find out what is wrong. So the fact that he is getting a little bit of food in him even if it is a small amount is a good news. Yay Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I didn't see all of it so must have missed that.


When she arrived at the alter where he was standing. He mouthed to her that she looked amazing, absolutely stunning. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is still good though as he is eating something and by himself. I would say as long as he is getting some food in, that will give you the time you need to try and find out what is wrong. So the fact that he is getting a little bit of food in him even if it is a small amount is a good news. Yay Lola.


Yes it's if he stops completely I have to worry.
So some is better than none!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No they didn't - different Castle. They kissed on the steps as they came out of the church.
> I suppose with her being a divorcee they couldn't use the big cathedrals in London. Same when his dad married Camilla.


Aahh. Okay. I didn't know that. Although she still wore white. But I suppose in this day and age that is not so much a tradition that is adhered to anymore. I think that if that tradition was still in place that 99% of brides would not be wearing white. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> When she arrived at the alter where he was standing. He mouthed to her that she looked amazing, absolutely stunning. [emoji1] [emoji1]


Aw! 
I was surprised they used 'Harry' and not his name 'Henry' in the service - unless they used both?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My mistake - it was Britt Ekland who married Rod - and Peter Sellers.


Lol. I don't really pay much attention to that sort of thing. Unless it is a royal wedding [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aahh. Okay. I didn't know that. Although she still wore white. But I suppose in this day and age that is not so much a tradition that is adhered to anymore. I think that if that tradition was still in place that 99% of brides would not be wearing white. Lol


Very true!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. I don't really pay much attention to that sort of thing. Unless it is a royal wedding [emoji6]


No I don't follow celebrities - but when it comes to the Royals we can't escape all the gossip!
Wonder if they'll sell their pics to 'Hello'
There were enough celbs there.
They couldn't invite their friends the Obamas.


----------



## CarolM

Okay all caught up now.
So no excuses. It is bed time.

Dan please let.us know if you are okay?

Linda how are Mr, Mrs and baby Bluet-it's doing. And welcome home.

Lena not chat in the morning. I am waiting patiently for my postcard. How did your daughters singing thing go? And I hope you had a good weekend.

Bambam good luck with getting hubby to start with Clunkers enclosure before anything else. And did you manage to plant your trees? 

Kathy. How is your son doing now and have those anti-biotics now kicked in?

Lola keep up the good work and carry on eating a little bit everyday, although we would prefer it if you could eat alot everyday. And Lyn hang in there. Everything you are doing so far seems to be working.

Sabine hope your work outside is going well. And try drinking the wheatgrass juice. The worst that should happen will be you detoxing. And maybe take some brewers yeast ir magnesium tablets as they are supposed to be good for your skin. Maybe it will help with those sores. 

Yvonne I hope you are feeling better soon and get your mojo back. As we cannot have one of our hero's wasting away inside when the sun is shining outside. [emoji6]

Mark we miss you, as we haven't heard from you for a while.

Gillian I hope your weather has improved and allowed you to get out more.

Adam we are eagerly awaiting your return. I hope your work is going well and according to plan. 

Dipa, Rafig and anyone I have forgotten don't forget to pop in every now and then to let us know how you are doing. 

Again good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No I don't follow celebrities - but when it comes to the Royals we can't escape all the gossip!
> Wonder if they'll sell their pics to 'Hello'
> There were enough celbs there.
> They couldn't invite their friends the Obamas.


Was that because they were not inviting politician's?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay all caught up now.
> So no excuses. It is bed time.
> 
> Dan please let.us know if you are okay?
> 
> Linda how are Mr, Mrs and baby Bluet-it's doing. And welcome home.
> 
> Lena not chat in the morning. I am waiting patiently for my postcard. How did your daughters singing thing go? And I hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> Bambam good luck with getting hubby to start with Clunkers enclosure before anything else. And did you manage to plant your trees?
> 
> Kathy. How is your son doing now and have those anti-biotics now kicked in?
> 
> Lola keep up the good work and carry on eating a little bit everyday, although we would prefer it if you could eat alot everyday. And Lyn hang in there. Everything you are doing so far seems to be working.
> 
> Sabine hope your work outside is going well. And try drinking the wheatgrass juice. The worst that should happen will be you detoxing. And maybe take some brewers yeast ir magnesium tablets as they are supposed to be good for your skin. Maybe it will help with those sores.
> 
> Yvonne I hope you are feeling better soon and get your mojo back. As we cannot have one of our hero's wasting away inside when the sun is shining outside. [emoji6]
> 
> Mark we miss you, as we haven't heard from you for a while.
> 
> Gillian I hope your weather has improved and allowed you to get out more.
> 
> Adam we are eagerly awaiting your return. I hope your work is going well and according to plan.
> 
> Dipa, Rafig and anyone I have forgotten don't forget to pop in every now and then to let us know how you are doing.
> 
> Again good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams.



Gosh thats a lot!
No wonder you're tired.
Night Night Carol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Was that because they were not inviting politician's?


They say it's because they didn't want to invite one in particular, so to avoid offence no politicians were invited. It's a day for friends not politics, but the Obamas are friends of theirs - so difficult one.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to log out and do a few things before bed now.
So I'll say goodnight in case I don't have a chance to come back later.

Special thoughts tonight for Dan @DE42
I hope you are OK let us know how you are as soon as you can.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.


OH, NOOO!!! DAN!!!!!!! 
PRAYERS COMING ATCHA RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Not sure yet. Still having test.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Oh Dan!
> So sorry to hear that.
> I do hope you are feeling better soon.
> Could it be a reaction to the steroids and/or painkillers?


Should not be I have had then both before.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Ok just watched the wedding. And I thought it was beautiful. But then I love weddings.


I watched it too- LOVED IT!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> What?!?
> You can’t catch a break!!
> I hope it’s a false alarm!!


Thanks. I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cripes sake! What the heck did you do in your previous life to deserve this? I'm so sorry you're going through this. Get well soon!


Hitler maybe. Lol I am German for the most part.


----------



## DE42

Thanks. I'm waiting on results from the MRI now.


CarolM said:


> Oh no Dan that is terrible. I really hope it is a false alarm. Let us know if you can how you are doing.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> OH, NOOO!!! DAN!!!!!!!
> PRAYERS COMING ATCHA RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I hope it's not too bad.


Dang it Dan. Feel better.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.



That’s awful Dan. I hope you feel better quickly


----------



## JoesMum

It’s 23:05 here and we have arrived at Gatwick. Just getting the bus to the car park now


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s 23:05 here and we have arrived at Gatwick. Just getting the bus to the car park now


Welcome home! (almost)


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm waiting on results from the MRI now.


Just popped back to see if there was any news about you Dan - good to hear from you.
Hope they don't keep you waiting too long for your results and it's something easily remedied.
Do you have someone there with you?


----------



## Lyn W

Definitely time for bed now - wishing you good news Dan and will check for updates on you in the morning.
Goodnight everyone.
Take care


----------



## DE42

I did but she left. It looks like I'm here for the night unfortunately.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I did but she left. It looks like I'm here for the night unfortunately.





We are home and its 00:15. Heading straight to bed now. 

Fingers crossed for better news in the morning Dan.


----------



## Momof4

@CarolM
My son is doing fine. His teacher didn’t reach out so I guess we’ll just let it go since he only had 3 weeks left at this school. 

I’m doing much better! Just lingering congestion but I’m fine. Thank for asking.


----------



## Momof4

I have not seen any part of the wedding. I’ll wait until the morning news tomorrow.


----------



## Momof4

Dan I’m sending a big hug your way!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes it's if he stops completely I have to worry.
> So some is better than none!


Absolutely!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Aw!
> I was surprised they used 'Harry' and not his name 'Henry' in the service - unless they used both?


And they only said Harry and Megan. I thought you had to use the full official name to make it official. But I guess as long as the paperwork reflects their official names then it is still legit.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hitler maybe. Lol I am German for the most part.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s 23:05 here and we have arrived at Gatwick. Just getting the bus to the car park now


oh boy!! You must be exhausted.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> My son is doing fine. His teacher didn’t reach out so I guess we’ll just let it go since he only had 3 weeks left at this school.
> 
> I’m doing much better! Just lingering congestion but I’m fine. Thank for asking.


That is good news. On both accounts.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.

All caught up. Today is a rather dismal, cold, overcast and windy day with spatterings of rain every now and then. This is the kind of day where I could just stay in bed and either read a good book or watch movies. Sadly that is not to be, as it is off to work we must go. (well I am actually already at work but the dwarves only sang about going to work.)

I hope that you all have a good Monday. Dan let us know what is happening please? Have they got any feedback for you yet and how are you feeling now? 

Linda I hope you managed to get in a late sleep to recover from the late night last night.

Lena?? Are you okay? As you have normally popped in by now already.

Lyn, good luck with Lola today and Lola please eat lots and make your mommy happy.

Bambam how is Clunkers hunger strike going? Has he caved in yet?

Anyway, I do not have too much to do today at work, so will probably be lurking in the corners and pop out into the community room every now and then. But first I think I am going to go looking for either the Leprechaun and or the One Legged Pirate (whichever one I find first, as I forget which one was fired and which wasn't) and get a nice big mug of Hot Chocolate. Maybe even a marshmallow or two..

Not chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have been tackling the laundry mountain this morning. It seems to get enormous whenever we go away. 

Like everyone else, I am anxiously awaiting news from Dan. 

News from the nest is that Mr B seems to have disappeared... and so have all but one chick [emoji22]

It seems Mrs B couldn’t feed them alone


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been tackling the laundry mountain this morning. It seems to get enormous whenever we go away.
> 
> Like everyone else, I am anxiously awaiting news from Dan.
> 
> News from the nest is that Mr B seems to have disappeared... and so have all but one chick [emoji22]
> 
> It seems Mrs B couldn’t feed them alone
> View attachment 239350
> 
> View attachment 239351


Oh no. That is so sad. I wonder if something bad happened to Mr B. [emoji24] [emoji24] Good luck with the laundry. Always a problem after being on holiday. You seem to somehow go through more clothes than you normally do.


----------



## DE42

Hello. Well I have about 30% of the feeling back in the right side of my body. I have not got to talk to the doctor again yet but hopefully will soon


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello. Well I have about 30% of the feeling back in the right side of my body. I have not got to talk to the doctor again yet but hopefully will soon


30% is still not good. Shame Dan. Keep us posted and Big Electronic hugs.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> 30% is still not good. Shame Dan. Keep us posted and Big Electronic hugs.


At least I can walk though now.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> At least I can walk though now.


Good way to look at it. Keep positive and hopefully that positivity will transfer to your body and mind and will help with the healing/recovery.


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Hi Laura.
> All good this side. And how are you?



I’m not too bad carol thanks enjoying the sun glad you ok


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> All caught up. Today is a rather dismal, cold, overcast and windy day with spatterings of rain every now and then. This is the kind of day where I could just stay in bed and either read a good book or watch movies. Sadly that is not to be, as it is off to work we must go. (well I am actually already at work but the dwarves only sang about going to work.)
> 
> I hope that you all have a good Monday. Dan let us know what is happening please? Have they got any feedback for you yet and how are you feeling now?
> 
> Linda I hope you managed to get in a late sleep to recover from the late night last night.
> 
> Lena?? Are you okay? As you have normally popped in by now already.
> 
> Lyn, good luck with Lola today and Lola please eat lots and make your mommy happy.
> 
> Bambam how is Clunkers hunger strike going? Has he caved in yet?
> 
> Anyway, I do not have too much to do today at work, so will probably be lurking in the corners and pop out into the community room every now and then. But first I think I am going to go looking for either the Leprechaun and or the One Legged Pirate (whichever one I find first, as I forget which one was fired and which wasn't) and get a nice big mug of Hot Chocolate. Maybe even a marshmallow or two..
> 
> Not chat later.


Hope your day goes well Carol.
Clunker's hunger strike lasted a whopping day.[emoji57] he just couldn't resist when I put dandelion, sow thistle and cactus in there yesterday. Nothing but crumbs now.
He will be happy when he learns that he will be going outside this afternoon.. after I mow hopefully.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> At least I can walk though now.


Did the symptoms appear suddenly or was it an escalation?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope your day goes well Carol.
> Clunker's hunger strike lasted a whopping day.[emoji57] he just couldn't resist when I put dandelion, sow thistle and cactus in there yesterday. Nothing but crumbs now.
> He will be happy when he learns that he will be going outside this afternoon.. after I mow hopefully.


Whahaha. Way to go Clunker, you good boy.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> I’m not too bad carol thanks enjoying the sun glad you ok


That is good. Sun is good. Especially if you have torts.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been tackling the laundry mountain this morning. It seems to get enormous whenever we go away.
> 
> Like everyone else, I am anxiously awaiting news from Dan.
> 
> News from the nest is that Mr B seems to have disappeared... and so have all but one chick [emoji22]
> 
> It seems Mrs B couldn’t feed them alone
> View attachment 239350
> 
> View attachment 239351


I had a nice nest of Black Phoebe under the eaves of my house. It was very interesting to watch them work at building a nest. Then they laid eggs and the next thing I knew, they were gone and the nest was destroyed. Some other species of bird, probably a mocking bird, had raided the nest.

Is it possible another bird raided your nest, and Papa was killed in the process?


----------



## DE42

Suddenly. They lete go. I've got roughly 50% feeling in most of my right side. Maybe 30 in my hand.


----------



## DE42

Well I'm not sure how wise it us but I'm at the airport. I still barely had time to get here.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been tackling the laundry mountain this morning. It seems to get enormous whenever we go away.
> 
> Like everyone else, I am anxiously awaiting news from Dan.
> 
> News from the nest is that Mr B seems to have disappeared... and so have all but one chick [emoji22]
> 
> It seems Mrs B couldn’t feed them alone
> View attachment 239350
> 
> View attachment 239351



That is so sad!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!! 

We have a drizzly chilly day here so I’m going to make a lasagna! It’s been forever because my kids don’t like it, so I guess they’ll find something else. 

Yesterday I felt so bad for my husband. He spent a long time seasoning 3 racks of ribs and smoked them for 6 hours and they were so salty we couldn’t eat them. I ate 3 and it was hard to do. He never cooks and he was so disappointed.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been tackling the laundry mountain this morning. It seems to get enormous whenever we go away.
> 
> Like everyone else, I am anxiously awaiting news from Dan.
> 
> News from the nest is that Mr B seems to have disappeared... and so have all but one chick [emoji22]
> 
> It seems Mrs B couldn’t feed them alone
> View attachment 239350
> 
> View attachment 239351


What a shame!
Nature can be very cruel - lets hope the little one left makes it.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice nest of Black Phoebe under the eaves of my house. It was very interesting to watch them work at building a nest. Then they laid eggs and the next thing I knew, they were gone and the nest was destroyed. Some other species of bird, probably a mocking bird, had raided the nest.
> 
> Is it possible another bird raided your nest, and Papa was killed in the process?


Maybe - magpies here are a pest and always raiding nests.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Suddenly. They lete go. I've got roughly 50% feeling in most of my right side. Maybe 30 in my hand.


Well I'm glad they feel confident enough tot you out of hospital Dan. but have they found out why that has happened yet?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Well I'm not sure how wise it us but I'm at the airport. I still barely had time to get here.


Take care Dan, and I hope you soon have 100% feeling back. 
Try to have a good rest on your holiday.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> We have a drizzly chilly day here so I’m going to make a lasagna! It’s been forever because my kids don’t like it, so I guess they’ll find something else.
> 
> Yesterday I felt so bad for my husband. He spent a long time seasoning 3 racks of ribs and smoked them for 6 hours and they were so salty we couldn’t eat them. I ate 3 and it was hard to do. He never cooks and he was so disappointed.



Happy Monday to you Kathy.
That sounds like my sort of cooking disaster!
That is a shame though after so much effort from your hubby - I bet you were all looking forward to them.


----------



## DE42

Not really. It was a blood clot but they don't know why I happened.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Take care Dan, and I hope you soon have 100% feeling back.
> Try to have a good rest on your holiday.


Thanks. I'll try and take pics.


----------



## DE42

I think I tropical storm is going to hit while I'm there.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been tackling the laundry mountain this morning. It seems to get enormous whenever we go away.
> 
> Like everyone else, I am anxiously awaiting news from Dan.
> 
> News from the nest is that Mr B seems to have disappeared... and so have all but one chick [emoji22]
> 
> It seems Mrs B couldn’t feed them alone
> View attachment 239350
> 
> View attachment 239351



Oh, NOOO! [emoji33] What could have happened?


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Well I'm not sure how wise it us but I'm at the airport. I still barely had time to get here.



Enjoy yourself and take it easy!!


----------



## DE42

Btw my texting may be off due to my right hand being numb.


Momof4 said:


> Enjoy yourself and take it easy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Hope you have all had or are having a good Monday.
It's been another very warm and mainly sunny day here.
Lola hasn't really eaten any more, but he has taken food with critical care mix from me and fed himself.
I think he is playing games and being fussy - as soon as he smells cucumber he perks up but that's being kept to a bare minimum.
He wandered out onto the garden this afternoon and had a little bask, he spotted a tort garden ornament and made a bee line to lie by and intimidate it.
He also passed urates in his soak this morning and quite a lot this evening - more than he has for a while and consistency was fine.
So at least there's no deterioration in him and to be honest of you saw him walking about you wouldn't know there was a problem, he is still nice and high on his legs - but he needs to eat and put some of his weight back on.
Bristol Zoo have their own vets but have given me the name of a practice they know and recommend. So we may be off on a longer trip.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Not really. It was a blood clot but they don't know why I happened.


Have they given you warfarin or something similar to thin the blood or is that not possible with your other probs?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I think I tropical storm is going to hit while I'm there.


Oh heck! 
Just what you need!!
Make sure you have your brolly and wellies!!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Btw my texting may be off due to my right hand being numb.


Don't worry - you are doing remarkably well considering.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Have they given you warfarin or something similar to thin the blood or is that not possible with your other probs?


They started me on Plavix.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Well I'm not sure how wise it us but I'm at the airport. I still barely had time to get here.


They released you without knowing what was wrong?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Not really. It was a blood clot but they don't know why I happened.


So, did they find where the clot was and dissolve it?


----------



## Yvonne G

I really should read all the way through before responding. What a dork!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> We have a drizzly chilly day here so I’m going to make a lasagna! It’s been forever because my kids don’t like it, so I guess they’ll find something else.
> 
> Yesterday I felt so bad for my husband. He spent a long time seasoning 3 racks of ribs and smoked them for 6 hours and they were so salty we couldn’t eat them. I ate 3 and it was hard to do. He never cooks and he was so disappointed.


Oh shame. That would be very dissapointing.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> I really should read all the way through before responding. What a dork!


It's ok lol. It could have been much worse. I'm just glad I could walk out. Even if I walk funny.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not really. It was a blood clot but they don't know why I happened.


But if it was a blood clot shouldn't you refrain from flying ?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> But if it was a blood clot shouldn't you refrain from flying ?


They did not say so and they knew I was flying. So hopefully it is fine.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> It's ok lol. It could have been much worse. I'm just glad I could walk out. Even if I walk funny.


I bet your walk isn't as funny as this.....


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> They did not say so and they knew I was flying. So hopefully it is fine.


I really hope so too. At least the rest you will get while on vacation will do you the world of good.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Hope you have all had or are having a good Monday.
> It's been another very warm and mainly sunny day here.
> Lola hasn't really eaten any more, but he has taken food with critical care mix from me and fed himself.
> I think he is playing games and being fussy - as soon as he smells cucumber he perks up but that's being kept to a bare minimum.
> He wandered out onto the garden this afternoon and had a little bask, he spotted a tort garden ornament and made a bee line to lie by and intimidate it.
> He also passed urates in his soak this morning and quite a lot this evening - more than he has for a while and consistency was fine.
> So at least there's no deterioration in him and to be honest of you saw him walking about you wouldn't know there was a problem, he is still nice and high on his legs - but he needs to eat and put some of his weight back on.
> Bristol Zoo have their own vets but have given me the name of a practice they know and recommend. So we may be off on a longer trip.


Oh that is awesome that they responded to you. And that is funny about the tort ornament. Maybe you should show him the ornament more often, it might make him perk up as he won't be able to let the competition win.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> They did not say so and they knew I was flying. So hopefully it is fine.


Just take it easy and be careful.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I bet your walk isn't as funny as this.....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

I am calling it a night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice nest of Black Phoebe under the eaves of my house. It was very interesting to watch them work at building a nest. Then they laid eggs and the next thing I knew, they were gone and the nest was destroyed. Some other species of bird, probably a mocking bird, had raided the nest.
> 
> Is it possible another bird raided your nest, and Papa was killed in the process?


The box is secure from predators. Woodpeckers are the main nestbox raiders here, but we fitted a metal plate on the front to prevent that.

The most likely is that he was picked off by a sparrowhawk. Sparrowhawks are small birds of prey that specialise in picking off smaller birds not paying attention ( often around bird feeders.) 

We had feathers on the lawn this morning... Classic leftovers from a sparrowhawk plucking its lunch. Looking at the feathers, the one on our lawn was likely a woodpigeon nestling taken from the nest. Many of the feathers were still "in pin"... not fully developed. It shows there's a sparrowhawk about, just not what's happened to Mr Bluet-it


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Well I'm not sure how wise it us but I'm at the airport. I still barely had time to get here.


I do hope you recover quickly Dan. Try to enjoy your holiday. Do they know what caused it?
EDIT

I read the rest of the replies and know now


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I think I tropical storm is going to hit while I'm there.


That would be just your luck. I hope it doesn't


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It's been a long day of laundry. I think the leprechaun has been dr agging clothes out and putting them in the wash basket while we were away! Fortunately, we have had good weather today so I was able to dry everything on the line (except the underwear - that got lobbed in the tumble dryer as life is too short to peg out loads of socks  )

I have also been back to the PTSD therapist. It wasn't nearly so exhausting this time. Things are progressing well, I think.

And tomorrow I am back with my physio/osteopath. The lower back still has a niggly bit and my shoulder is no better. I suspect I shall be heading to an orthopedic specialist about the shoulder 

I 'm still pretty tired after the late arrival home last night so won't be up much longer. Enjoy the rest of your day and not see you all tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh that is awesome that they responded to you. And that is funny about the tort ornament. Maybe you should show him the ornament more often, it might make him perk up as he won't be able to let the competition win.


Yes I did wonder about putting it near a plate of food to see if the competition kick in.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am calling it a night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Good night Carol, I've just missed you again
Night Night
Sleep tight
Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The box is secure from predators. Woodpeckers are the main nestbox raiders here, but we fitted a metal plate on the front to prevent that.
> 
> The most likely is that he was picked off by a sparrowhawk. Sparrowhawks are small birds of prey that specialise in picking off smaller birds not paying attention ( often around bird feeders.)
> 
> We had feathers on the lawn this morning... Classic leftovers from a sparrowhawk plucking its lunch. Looking at the feathers, the one on our lawn was likely a woodpigeon nestling taken from the nest. Many of the feathers were still "in pin"... not fully developed. It shows there's a sparrowhawk about, just not what's happened to Mr Bluet-it


Very sad.
Is it possible she may find another mate and have another clutch later in the summer? Or do they mate for life?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Very sad.
> Is it possible she may find another mate and have another clutch later in the summer? Or do they mate for life?


She'll probably find another mate, but won't lay again this year. They only have one clutch a year and rearing those chicks takes a lot out of them. She's coping alone. She'll do what she can to get this one off the nest and them concentrate on restoring herself to get through the winter


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's been a long day of laundry. I think the leprechaun has been dr agging clothes out and putting them in the wash basket while we were away! Fortunately, we have had good weather today so I was able to dry everything on the line (except the underwear - that got lobbed in the tumble dryer as life is too short to peg out loads of socks  )
> 
> I have also been back to the PTSD therapist. It wasn't nearly so exhausting this time. Things are progressing well, I think.
> 
> And tomorrow I am back with my physio/osteopath. The lower back still has a niggly bit and my shoulder is no better. I suspect I shall be heading to an orthopedic specialist about the shoulder
> 
> I 'm still pretty tired after the late arrival home last night so won't be up much longer. Enjoy the rest of your day and not see you all tomorrow


Good night Linda,
Glad you've managed to catch up on the washing - it's the ironing is the hard bit
Good luck with the psychopath tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> She'll probably find another mate, but won't lay again this year. They only have one clutch a year and rearing those chicks takes a lot out of them. She's coping alone. She'll do what she can to get this one off the nest and them concentrate on restoring herself to get through the winter


It's such hard work for them - let's hope everything goes well for mum and chick.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good night Linda,
> Glad you've managed to catch up on the washing - it's the ironing is the hard bit
> Good luck with the psychopath tomorrow!


The leprechaun messed up there. Only 4 shirts for ironing.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good night Linda,
> Glad you've managed to catch up on the washing - it's the ironing is the hard bit
> Good luck with the psychopath tomorrow!


[emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The leprechaun messed up there. Only 4 shirts for ironing.


I detest ironing shirts and blouses - I used to make a live-in boyfriend do his own, which is probably why it didn't last 
- he would take them home for his mother.


----------



## DE42

Thanks everyone. I made it down here safe and sound everything's good. 
It has been raining and come one pretty heavy downpour but it didn't last long. So hopefully it won't be too bad.

I did make it down to the beach and I was alone LOL.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I made it down here safe and sound everything's good.
> It has been raining and come one pretty heavy downpour but it didn't last long. So hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I did make it down to the beach and I was alone LOL.
> View attachment 239409
> View attachment 239410
> View attachment 239411


Yay a beach to yourself!


----------



## Bambam1989

I HATE cottonwood! Darn fluff floating all over the place and is determined to go up my nose. Way worse than dandelion seed fluff any day


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now.
> I feel pretty tired tonight for some reason.
> [...]


I know. Weddings wear me out too.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Well... We bought the tractor.
> It doesn't move. Will run wonderfully and the hydraulics seem to work well. It just doesn't "go".
> Hubby says it could be a couple of different things. Shouldn't be expensive to fix, just time consuming. Yeah, like we have tons of that to go around!
> I'll take a pic once it stops raining..



Did he buy it as a new project?  You guys have so many projects right now...


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Did he buy it as a new project?  You guys have so many projects right now...


I know. [emoji28]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.



Oh no. Reading this late. Hope you’re out of the woods by now.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> He had his medicine this morning with a sliced strawberry but I think it must have tasted bitter and he didn't like it or trust me to hand feed him the rest of the day.
> He has been very active - wandered in and out the garden but didn't bask long. He has eaten but has been very picky and ignored his weeds. I wasn't able to feed him much critical care mix today.
> He is still awake and is feeding himself a plateful of mixed leaves at the moment.
> Thanks for asking Carol.



He seems to be doing better. Still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And they only said Harry and Megan. I thought you had to use the full official name to make it official. But I guess as long as the paperwork reflects their official names then it is still legit.



Could it be because the priest was American? 
Anyway, what do I know....except for the entire BBC news feed


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well I'm not sure how wise it us but I'm at the airport. I still barely had time to get here.



Good luck, Dan! Hope you’re better soon x


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> We have a drizzly chilly day here so I’m going to make a lasagna! It’s been forever because my kids don’t like it, so I guess they’ll find something else.
> 
> Yesterday I felt so bad for my husband. He spent a long time seasoning 3 racks of ribs and smoked them for 6 hours and they were so salty we couldn’t eat them. I ate 3 and it was hard to do. He never cooks and he was so disappointed.



You still ate some? You’re a treasure!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I think I tropical storm is going to hit while I'm there.



Loool 
Looking forward to the pictures. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good night Linda,
> Glad you've managed to catch up on the washing - it's the ironing is the hard bit
> Good luck with the psychopath tomorrow!



 !!!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I made it down here safe and sound everything's good.
> It has been raining and come one pretty heavy downpour but it didn't last long. So hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I did make it down to the beach and I was alone LOL.
> View attachment 239409
> View attachment 239410
> View attachment 239411



The best kind of a beach


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Could it be because the priest was American?
> Anyway, what do I know....except for the entire BBC news feed



When we got married 28 years ago our vicar told us that it didn’t matter what names are said, but it was better if they were correct. 

It is traditional in the Church of England to say all forenames.. “I Alison Beryl Celia Doreen take you Edward Frank George to be ...”

However, our vicar preferred to just use your chosen name (even if it was an abbreviation) as nobody was likely to make a mistake then. 

Anyone who is old enough may remember Princess Diana saying Prince Charles names in the wrong order when saying her wedding vows.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Dan, I love having a beach to myself (it’s better for bird and seal watching to start [emoji1] ) I hope you have a great break.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!!! Missed you all. 
This was a long weekend for us because of the Pentecost or something. Daughter’s singing went really well, and we ended up seeing a bit of Malmö before the concert. 
The concert took place in the old Rådhus - municipal building on the Grand Square:


Daughter was a sweet white bunny:


Then, on Sunday, we went to the Copenhagen Medieval Fair with knight tournaments, viking shows, and craft stalls. 




Black Death walked amongst us 


On Monday was a school event at a large park near a castle. The nature parks association had a deer skinned next to a playground and we got to cook the meat. 


We also bought some sausages and — @Tidgy’s Dad — CHEESE! *wink wink*




And today I have piles of housework waiting


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

Sorry didn't have time, to reply to everyone. So here goes:

Lyn - Please put the ornament next to Lola's food plate. It would be interesting to see if that does motivate him to eat better and on his own. Love the comment about the phsycopath. Was that deliberate or a mistake again?

Linda - Glad you managed to get through all the washing. Mmmm I didn't know that the Leprechaun had access to our washing baskets. That must be why every week we seem to have bedding to wash. And yip I hate ironing as well. That is why I hang the shirts on coat hangers out on the line to dry. They dry like that with very little creases. So sometimes I don't have to iron them at all.

Dan, Glad you made it. Just please be careful and look after yourself. Enjoy your rest/vacation. And I love love the beach when it is like that. That beach looked perfect for a nice long walk and listening to your favorite music via ipod.

Lena, I had wondered where you had gotten to. Your daughter looked soooo cute in her bunny outfit. Glad her singing went well. The festival also looked like it was fun. Good luck with all the housework.

Bambam, you guys are really ambitious people or at least your husband is, with all those projects that he has on the go. And put cottonwool in your nostrils, that way there won't be any space left for the cottonwood to go in as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!!! Missed you all.
> This was a long weekend for us because of the Pentecost or something. Daughter’s singing went really well, and we ended up seeing a bit of Malmö before the concert.
> The concert took place in the old Rådhus - municipal building on the Grand Square:
> View attachment 239430
> 
> Daughter was a sweet white bunny:
> View attachment 239431
> 
> Then, on Sunday, we went to the Copenhagen Medieval Fair with knight tournaments, viking shows, and craft stalls.
> View attachment 239432
> 
> View attachment 239433
> 
> Black Death walked amongst us
> View attachment 239434
> 
> On Monday was a school event at a large park near a castle. The nature parks association had a deer skinned next to a playground and we got to cook the meat.
> View attachment 239435
> 
> We also bought some sausages and — @Tidgy’s Dad — CHEESE! *wink wink*
> View attachment 239436
> 
> View attachment 239437
> 
> And today I have piles of housework waiting



That looks like an excellent weekend Lena 

I’m ignoring your housework


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Sorry didn't have time, to reply to everyone. So here goes:
> 
> Lyn - Please put the ornament next to Lola's food plate. It would be interesting to see if that does motivate him to eat better and on his own. Love the comment about the phsycopath. Was that deliberate or a mistake again?
> 
> Linda - Glad you managed to get through all the washing. Mmmm I didn't know that the Leprechaun had access to our washing baskets. That must be why every week we seem to have bedding to wash. And yip I hate ironing as well. That is why I hang the shirts on coat hangers out on the line to dry. They dry like that with very little creases. So sometimes I don't have to iron them at all.
> 
> Dan, Glad you made it. Just please be careful and look after yourself. Enjoy your rest/vacation. And I love love the beach when it is like that. That beach looked perfect for a nice long walk and listening to your favorite music via ipod.
> 
> Lena, I had wondered where you had gotten to. Your daughter looked soooo cute in her bunny outfit. Glad her singing went well. The festival also looked like it was fun. Good luck with all the housework.
> 
> Bambam, you guys are really ambitious people or at least your husband is, with all those projects that he has on the go. And put cottonwool in your nostrils, that way there won't be any space left for the cottonwood to go in as well.


Thank you, Carol! Good luck with your work!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That looks like an excellent weekend Lena
> 
> I’m ignoring your housework


I'd ignore my housework too, but it's everywhere I look!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Sorry didn't have time, to reply to everyone. So here goes:
> 
> Lyn - Please put the ornament next to Lola's food plate. It would be interesting to see if that does motivate him to eat better and on his own. Love the comment about the phsycopath. Was that deliberate or a mistake again?
> 
> Linda - Glad you managed to get through all the washing. Mmmm I didn't know that the Leprechaun had access to our washing baskets. That must be why every week we seem to have bedding to wash. And yip I hate ironing as well. That is why I hang the shirts on coat hangers out on the line to dry. They dry like that with very little creases. So sometimes I don't have to iron them at all.
> 
> Dan, Glad you made it. Just please be careful and look after yourself. Enjoy your rest/vacation. And I love love the beach when it is like that. That beach looked perfect for a nice long walk and listening to your favorite music via ipod.
> 
> Lena, I had wondered where you had gotten to. Your daughter looked soooo cute in her bunny outfit. Glad her singing went well. The festival also looked like it was fun. Good luck with all the housework.
> 
> Bambam, you guys are really ambitious people or at least your husband is, with all those projects that he has on the go. And put cottonwool in your nostrils, that way there won't be any space left for the cottonwood to go in as well.


My husband is one of those people that CAN'T sit still. He has to have something to do... It's exhausting just watching! I say watching because he is also the kind that MUST do everything himself so that he knows it's done properly[emoji57] 
I think shoving cottonwool up my nose would be counter productive to keeping fluffy stuff out..[emoji28]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I'd ignore my housework too, but it's everywhere I look!


Just close your eyes. That's what I do[emoji12]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!!! Missed you all.
> This was a long weekend for us because of the Pentecost or something. Daughter’s singing went really well, and we ended up seeing a bit of Malmö before the concert.
> The concert took place in the old Rådhus - municipal building on the Grand Square:
> View attachment 239430
> 
> Daughter was a sweet white bunny:
> View attachment 239431
> 
> Then, on Sunday, we went to the Copenhagen Medieval Fair with knight tournaments, viking shows, and craft stalls.
> View attachment 239432
> 
> View attachment 239433
> 
> Black Death walked amongst us
> View attachment 239434
> 
> On Monday was a school event at a large park near a castle. The nature parks association had a deer skinned next to a playground and we got to cook the meat.
> View attachment 239435
> 
> We also bought some sausages and — @Tidgy’s Dad — CHEESE! *wink wink*
> View attachment 239436
> 
> View attachment 239437
> 
> And today I have piles of housework waiting



What a great weekend you had!!!
Your daughter is so cute!!!
I remember that age.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!!! Missed you all.
> This was a long weekend for us because of the Pentecost or something. Daughter’s singing went really well, and we ended up seeing a bit of Malmö before the concert.
> The concert took place in the old Rådhus - municipal building on the Grand Square:
> View attachment 239430
> 
> Daughter was a sweet white bunny:
> View attachment 239431
> 
> Then, on Sunday, we went to the Copenhagen Medieval Fair with knight tournaments, viking shows, and craft stalls.
> View attachment 239432
> 
> View attachment 239433
> 
> Black Death walked amongst us
> View attachment 239434
> 
> On Monday was a school event at a large park near a castle. The nature parks association had a deer skinned next to a playground and we got to cook the meat.
> View attachment 239435
> 
> We also bought some sausages and — @Tidgy’s Dad — CHEESE! *wink wink*
> View attachment 239436
> 
> View attachment 239437
> 
> And today I have piles of housework waiting


What a lovely weekend - your daughter and her friends all look like little stars.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon Carol hope you are having a good day 
Yes it was a deliberate mistake - I squashed physio and osteopath together!
It seems that my garden ornament is female. 
It didn't send Lola straight to his food but he became very excited indeed!!!!
He didn't actually attempt to mount it but he certainly went through the motions.
Lola will not stay out in the sun - even with his 'girlfriend'. 
If I block his way he just keeps trying to barge his way in. 
He has had half an hour and nibbled some dandies in his grass and eaten a plate of food, but he will not relax even though it is not a huge open space and he has plenty of cover for security. What a woose!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That looks like an excellent weekend Lena
> 
> I’m ignoring your housework


I'm ignoring everyone's housework including my own
Hope your appointment was OK today, Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I made it down here safe and sound everything's good.
> It has been raining and come one pretty heavy downpour but it didn't last long. So hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I did make it down to the beach and I was alone LOL.
> View attachment 239409
> View attachment 239410
> View attachment 239411


My idea of heaven is having a beach to myself - make the most of it Dan!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> What a great weekend you had!!!
> Your daughter is so cute!!!
> I remember that age.



Thank you, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely weekend - your daughter and her friends all look like little stars.



Thank you, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is one of those people that CAN'T sit still. He has to have something to do... It's exhausting just watching! I say watching because he is also the kind that MUST do everything himself so that he knows it's done properly[emoji57]
> I think shoving cottonwool up my nose would be counter productive to keeping fluffy stuff out..[emoji28]


When he's finished with all your projects please could I borrow him?
I have a few little projects that will keep him busy - what's he like with fencing?
(the garden boundary type not the one that involves swords )


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> My idea of heaven is having a beach to myself - make the most of it Dan!



Mine too. We shouldn’t go to the same place after we die


----------



## Yvonne G

I love my ion battery operated weed trimmer. The juice in the battery runs out at or near the same time as my juice!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My husband is one of those people that CAN'T sit still. He has to have something to do... It's exhausting just watching! I say watching because he is also the kind that MUST do everything himself so that he knows it's done properly[emoji57]
> I think shoving cottonwool up my nose would be counter productive to keeping fluffy stuff out..[emoji28]


Whahahaha. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon Carol hope you are having a good day
> Yes it was a deliberate mistake - I squashed physio and osteopath together!
> It seems that my garden ornament is female.
> It didn't send Lola straight to his food but he became very excited indeed!!!!
> He didn't actually attempt to mount it but he certainly went through the motions.
> Lola will not stay out in the sun - even with his 'girlfriend'.
> If I block his way he just keeps trying to barge his way in.
> He has had half an hour and nibbled some dandies in his grass and eaten a plate of food, but he will not relax even though it is not a huge open space and he has plenty of cover for security. What a woose!


Lol. Oh that is funny. Can it be possible that his hormones could be causing the problem? Maybe he is becoming a teenager and he does not know how to handle it?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> When he's finished with all your projects please could I borrow him?
> I have a few little projects that will keep him busy - what's he like with fencing?
> (the garden boundary type not the one that involves swords )


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love my ion battery operated weed trimmer. The juice in the battery runs out at or near the same time as my juice!


Wow. It runs for a long time.[emoji6] As i believe you have alot of juice.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm worried about a little UK tort in the Russian threads (Inactive tortoise)
The OP has been to the vet and has to give antibiotic injections for 2 weeks.
I know each dose may be very low but sounds an awful lot for a 6cm tort to go through.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. Oh that is funny. Can it be possible that his hormones could be causing the problem? Maybe he is becoming a teenager and he does not know how to handle it?


He usually displays his wares in the spring.
Maybe he is just realising that something's missing and that he needs a mate.
No real change appetite wise - mainly eaten from hand fed but also feeding himself some - about the same amount.
He took his meds with the help of some sliced strawberry and slivers of cucumber like a good boy. Only one more dose to go on Thurs.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> He usually displays his wares in the spring.
> Maybe he is just realising that something's missing and that he needs a mate.
> No real change appetite wise - mainly eaten from hand fed but also feeding himself some - about the same amount.
> He took his meds with the help of some sliced strawberry and slivers of cucumber like a good boy. Only one more dose to go on Thurs.


That is what I was thinking. But I don't know enough about torts. Thought I would ask though. Can tortoises become depressed?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm worried about a little UK tort in the Russian threads (Inactive tortoise)
> The OP has been to the vet and has to give antibiotic injections for 2 weeks.
> I know each dose may be very low but sounds an awful lot for a 6cm tort to go through.


I read that thread. Wish I could help and give advise. But I don't want know enough to give any help there.


----------



## CarolM

Well thats me for the night. Good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> When he's finished with all your projects please could I borrow him?
> I have a few little projects that will keep him busy - what's he like with fencing?
> (the garden boundary type not the one that involves swords )


He's pretty good with fencing (not so sure about the sword type)
You might have to wait a while for your turn, we have got quite a list going! Lol


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm worried about a little UK tort in the Russian threads (Inactive tortoise)
> The OP has been to the vet and has to give antibiotic injections for 2 weeks.
> I know each dose may be very low but sounds an awful lot for a 6cm tort to go through.


Hope the vet knew what they were doing :/


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> He usually displays his wares in the spring.
> Maybe he is just realising that something's missing and that he needs a mate.
> No real change appetite wise - mainly eaten from hand fed but also feeding himself some - about the same amount.
> He took his meds with the help of some sliced strawberry and slivers of cucumber like a good boy. Only one more dose to go on Thurs.


Are you going to try another scan on Thursday?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well thats me for the night. Good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone.


Good night, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, all!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well thats me for the night. Good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone.


Sleep well Carol. Happy Hump day for tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good night, all!


Goodnight to you too Lena, sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Are you going to try another scan on Thursday?


I haven't got an appointment yet,I may try different vets or ask for a CT or MRI which although they may still need his legs out will be less intrusive.
I can't see how the vet will manage an ultrasound if she couldn't do it last week.
I am worried about him being put through the mill again.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I know. Weddings wear me out too.


It was wearing a big hat all day that did it!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is what I was thinking. But I don't know enough about torts. Thought I would ask though. Can tortoises become depressed?


I don't know Carol, I suppose his instinct is telling him it's time to mate. He usually gets over the flashing after a while.
I have read somewhere about torts who pace a lot and even stop eating because they want to find a mate but I wouldn't say he does that.
Most days Lola stays in his hide until I get him out for his bath so it's not as though he's out looking as soon as it's light.
I will do a search and see if there are any threads.


----------



## DE42

Sorry I've been missing everyone. I've been sick all day. Had a horrible migraine and vomiting. I've mainly spent the full day in bed.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Sorry I've been missing everyone. I've been sick all day. Had a horrible migraine and vomiting. I've mainly spent the full day in bed.


Sorry to hear that Dan, not the start to the holiday we'd hoped for you.
Maybe you should see a doc after your recent episode to check the new meds they've given you for the clot- just to be on the safe side.
I'm just about to sign out but I hope you are feeling better soon so you can begin to enjoy your holiday.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Dan, not the start to the holiday we'd hoped for you.
> Maybe you should see a doc after your recent episode to check the new meds they've given you for the clot- just to be on the safe side.
> I'm just about to sign out but I hope you are feeling better soon so you can begin to enjoy your holiday.


Thanks. Have a good night


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Sorry I've been missing everyone. I've been sick all day. Had a horrible migraine and vomiting. I've mainly spent the full day in bed.


Heck of a way to spend vacation. Hope you're better tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

Some pics.


----------



## DE42

At least I felt good enough to get to watch the sun set. That is one of the things I wanted to do.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> At least I felt good enough to get to watch the sun set. That is one of the things I wanted to do.


The first photo is my favorite.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> The first photo is my favorite.


I liked it too.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Sorry I've been missing everyone. I've been sick all day. Had a horrible migraine and vomiting. I've mainly spent the full day in bed.


So sorry you're having such trouble.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> The first photo is my favorite.


Oh, I don't know. . . I sorta like the third one.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Some pics.
> View attachment 239495
> View attachment 239496
> View attachment 239497
> View attachment 239498
> View attachment 239499
> View attachment 239500



Lovely pics and you’re so handsome!!
Just relax and breath in the fresh sea air!!


----------



## DE42

Thanks 


Momof4 said:


> Lovely pics and you’re so handsome!!
> Just relax and breath in the fresh sea air!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It was wearing a big hat all day that did it!



Big hat, no cattle?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Some pics.
> View attachment 239495
> View attachment 239496
> View attachment 239497
> View attachment 239498
> View attachment 239499
> View attachment 239500



The pics are beautiful! Hope you get to enjoy your vacation after all


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I don't know. . . I sorta like the third one.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
My view right now:


That’s the Viking Ship Museum on the fjord. Many people say the building is ugly, so it might be taken down and rebuilt in the next few years. It’s much nicer on the inside.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> He usually displays his wares in the spring.
> Maybe he is just realising that something's missing and that he needs a mate.
> No real change appetite wise - mainly eaten from hand fed but also feeding himself some - about the same amount.
> He took his meds with the help of some sliced strawberry and slivers of cucumber like a good boy. Only one more dose to go on Thurs.



Just a thought Lyn. Get the vet to test his testosterone level. I’m thinking of Joe’s refusal to eat which was caused by excess testosterone


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Sorry I've been missing everyone. I've been sick all day. Had a horrible migraine and vomiting. I've mainly spent the full day in bed.



Oh dear Dan. That’s not good  I hope you feel better soon


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> My view right now:
> View attachment 239520
> 
> That’s the Viking Ship Museum on the fjord. Many people say the building is ugly, so it might be taken down and rebuilt in the next few years. It’s much nicer on the inside.



I remember visiting it - the views from there are beautiful. I don’t remember the building being particularly bad


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Physio went well yesterday. I am better, but the session showed I am far from fixed. A referral to an orthopaedic specialist is now inevitable for my shoulder problems. I’m still hopeful of avoiding the neurologist for my lower back. 

I have someone in to clean my house today. My back has made proper housework too difficult so paying someone to do a thorough job is an investment. 

Son has completed all his university work and is home, although we still need to retrieve his stuff from Bristol. He has an anxious wait for results now. 

I shall be dragging him out in the garden shortly and directing him in various things that need doing! He’s very amenable, so there shouldn’t be too many protests. 

I have a governor meeting tonight, so I must get my head round the paperwork... I have read it through once, but need to do so again. 

Not speak later


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Physio went well yesterday. I am better, but the session showed I am far from fixed. A referral to an orthopaedic specialist is now inevitable for my shoulder problems. I’m still hopeful of avoiding the neurologist for my lower back.
> 
> I have someone in to clean my house today. My back has made proper housework too difficult so paying someone to do a thorough job is an investment.
> 
> Son has completed all his university work and is home, although we still need to retrieve his stuff from Bristol. He has an anxious wait for results now.
> 
> I shall be dragging him out in the garden shortly and directing him in various things that need doing! He’s very amenable, so there shouldn’t be too many protests.
> 
> I have a governor meeting tonight, so I must get my head round the paperwork... I have read it through once, but need to do so again.
> 
> Not speak later



It’s always good when you have someone who’s got your back.  
It’s seriously very sweet of your son to help. Fingers crossed for his results. Hope your meeting won’t force you to sit for too long. xx


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sleep well Carol. Happy Hump day for tomorrow.


Hump Day?? Don't let my husband see that. He might take it the wrong way and get happy!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Physio went well yesterday. I am better, but the session showed I am far from fixed. A referral to an orthopaedic specialist is now inevitable for my shoulder problems. I’m still hopeful of avoiding the neurologist for my lower back.
> 
> I have someone in to clean my house today. My back has made proper housework too difficult so paying someone to do a thorough job is an investment.
> 
> Son has completed all his university work and is home, although we still need to retrieve his stuff from Bristol. He has an anxious wait for results now.
> 
> I shall be dragging him out in the garden shortly and directing him in various things that need doing! He’s very amenable, so there shouldn’t be too many protests.
> 
> I have a governor meeting tonight, so I must get my head round the paperwork... I have read it through once, but need to do so again.
> 
> Not speak later


Good Morning Linda,
Glad the physio went well. Not so good that the shoulder has not managed to heal like you wanted. And hopefully you don't need the neurologist for your back.
I also have a lady that cleans my house now. It is too much work to do on top of normal working hours etc. I do however still do the laundry myself, as we have to watch the water situation.
Well done to your son for now being finished. And good luck to him on his results. The waiting part I think is actually worse than the exams. And the best is to keep busy while you are waiting. So you are doing him a favour by putting him to work in the garden. Pics please. I love garden pictures.
Hopefully the governor meeting does not run too long and you can get home early.
Not chat later once you are back.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I don't know Carol, I suppose his instinct is telling him it's time to mate. He usually gets over the flashing after a while.
> I have read somewhere about torts who pace a lot and even stop eating because they want to find a mate but I wouldn't say he does that.
> Most days Lola stays in his hide until I get him out for his bath so it's not as though he's out looking as soon as it's light.
> I will do a search and see if there are any threads.


Let me know on your research, as it would be very interesting to see if there is any merit to the theory.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sorry I've been missing everyone. I've been sick all day. Had a horrible migraine and vomiting. I've mainly spent the full day in bed.


Shame Dan, That is not the way to spend your holiday. Tell your body to get with the program. It's on holiday.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Some pics.
> View attachment 239495
> View attachment 239496
> View attachment 239497
> View attachment 239498
> View attachment 239499
> View attachment 239500


Absolutely love the first picture. And well done for making it outside for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The first photo is my favorite.


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I don't know. . . I sorta like the third one.


LOl, I had to go back to see what the thrird one was. And that goes without saying.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> My view right now:
> View attachment 239520
> 
> That’s the Viking Ship Museum on the fjord. Many people say the building is ugly, so it might be taken down and rebuilt in the next few years. It’s much nicer on the inside.


I would love to see the viking ship itself.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just a thought Lyn. Get the vet to test his testosterone level. I’m thinking of Joe’s refusal to eat which was caused by excess testosterone


That is what I was thinking, but you put it down better than I did.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I would love to see the viking ship itself.



There’s more than one in there! They found a number sunk in the bay and recovered them. 

https://www.vikingeskibsmuseet.dk/en/


----------



## CarolM

Oh Okay, I seem to have caught up. I never know when I am on my computer, as the order of the threads etc, always get jumbled up. 

I think that somehow or other Rue has gotten in contact with Jacques, as she seems to be doing alot of Balley moves lately. Notice her back legs..



I think she is practicing for Tort lake.

Today is overcast again and windy. Hopefully we get some rain to go with that. I went last night searching in the field for some weeds and found some Dandelion plants and plantain. I dug them up and replanted them in my garden. Hopfully they take and start growing. So far any dandelion plants I have found and tried transplanting haven't taken, So I am hoping these ones do take. And if all else fails then I have some seeds coming my way as a back up. Even if it turns out that I don't need them as a back up, I am of the opinion that you cannot have too many of them. As summer is a long time. I also bought some Asian plantain seeds and Plantain (Plantago major) to sow into my garden. as well as evening primrose and medicinal coneflower (Echinacea species)
Am I correct and this is Plantain but the thin leaf one?



Anyway that is my news for now. Hoping you all are having a good day today so far.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s more than one in there! They found a number sunk in the bay and recovered them.
> 
> https://www.vikingeskibsmuseet.dk/en/


oh wow. Still would love to see one, one day. Oh well, to be added to my bucket list.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s more than one in there! They found a number sunk in the bay and recovered them.
> 
> https://www.vikingeskibsmuseet.dk/en/


Those are some seriously big trees that they are using. Lol not to mention the muscles!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Those are some seriously big trees that they are using. Lol not to mention the muscles!



Vikings had a reputation for being big and strong


----------



## DE42

Thanks.

Here is some more pictures.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hump Day?? Don't let my husband see that. He might take it the wrong way and get happy!!


What would be wrong with that?


----------



## DE42

Got a souvenir


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh Okay, I seem to have caught up. I never know when I am on my computer, as the order of the threads etc, always get jumbled up.
> 
> I think that somehow or other Rue has gotten in contact with Jacques, as she seems to be doing alot of Balley moves lately. Notice her back legs..
> View attachment 239525
> 
> 
> I think she is practicing for Tort lake.
> 
> Today is overcast again and windy. Hopefully we get some rain to go with that. I went last night searching in the field for some weeds and found some Dandelion plants and plantain. I dug them up and replanted them in my garden. Hopfully they take and start growing. So far any dandelion plants I have found and tried transplanting haven't taken, So I am hoping these ones do take. And if all else fails then I have some seeds coming my way as a back up. Even if it turns out that I don't need them as a back up, I am of the opinion that you cannot have too many of them. As summer is a long time. I also bought some Asian plantain seeds and Plantain (Plantago major) to sow into my garden. as well as evening primrose and medicinal coneflower (Echinacea species)
> Am I correct and this is Plantain but the thin leaf one?
> View attachment 239526
> 
> 
> Anyway that is my news for now. Hoping you all are having a good day today so far.


Yep that's plantain.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep that's plantain.


Thanks Bambam.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> What would be wrong with that?


Lol. Nothing.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here is some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 239537
> View attachment 239538
> View attachment 239539
> View attachment 239540


Looks like a really nice place. Are you having fun?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Looks like a really nice place. Are you having fun?


It's nice. I'm doing better today so it's good. I am planning on going to the aquarium tomorrow


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Got a souvenir
> View attachment 239543


Hmm does it fit? I think it just migjt help you blend in.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's nice. I'm doing better today so it's good. I am planning on going to the aquarium tomorrow


Ooooo. That sounds like it will be awesome. You definitly need to take photos there.[emoji1]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hmm does it fit? I think it just migjt help you blend in.[emoji6]


A little bug but adjustable. I have a small head lol


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh Okay, I seem to have caught up. I never know when I am on my computer, as the order of the threads etc, always get jumbled up.
> 
> I think that somehow or other Rue has gotten in contact with Jacques, as she seems to be doing alot of Balley moves lately. Notice her back legs..
> View attachment 239525
> 
> 
> I think she is practicing for Tort lake.
> 
> Today is overcast again and windy. Hopefully we get some rain to go with that. I went last night searching in the field for some weeds and found some Dandelion plants and plantain. I dug them up and replanted them in my garden. Hopfully they take and start growing. So far any dandelion plants I have found and tried transplanting haven't taken, So I am hoping these ones do take. And if all else fails then I have some seeds coming my way as a back up. Even if it turns out that I don't need them as a back up, I am of the opinion that you cannot have too many of them. As summer is a long time. I also bought some Asian plantain seeds and Plantain (Plantago major) to sow into my garden. as well as evening primrose and medicinal coneflower (Echinacea species)
> Am I correct and this is Plantain but the thin leaf one?
> View attachment 239526
> 
> 
> Anyway that is my news for now. Hoping you all are having a good day today so far.



“Tort Lake”!!!! LOVE IT!!! [emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A little bug but adjustable. I have a small head lol


Whahaha.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Whahaha.


Lol did not notice the typo


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I would love to see the viking ship itself.


Me too. I'm still having trouble seeing pictures. Seems like the only way they load on my computer is if someone quotes the picture post in a reply. Occasionally I can "edit" a post and the picture shows up.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Lol did not notice the typo


I knew what you ment. If you hadn't noticed yet, I do it all the time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I'm still having trouble seeing pictures. Seems like the only way they load on my computer is if someone quotes the picture post in a reply. Occasionally I can "edit" a post and the picture shows up.


Go to the link Linda posted. It takes you to a site where you can see the viking ships.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Got a souvenir
> View attachment 239543


Did you go by yourself? If so, you're so brave. I never go anywhere by myself. I'd love to eat at a regular sit down restaurant, but won't go by myself and I have no one to go with. Won't one of you nice cold, dark roomies take pity on me and go to lunch with me?

What's the weather like, Dan? I see on the news that the eastern part of the U.S. is suffering terribly with storms.


----------



## Momof4

Have I shared our fireplace project? It turned out to be a little bigger than we anticipated. I can share pics if I haven’t. We have a fireplace guy coming tonight to take a look at the state of it and draw up a new one. We had to rent a huge dumpster bin to get rid of concrete and rock which weighed a lot. We are waiting to see how much it all weighed. 

This morning I decided to have my daughter switch rooms for a bigger closet so I’m cleaning it out and then probably end up ripping out the carpet and putting faux wood floors in and painting. This will take weeks because we are busy this month and my husband can pretty much only help on the weekends.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Go to the link Linda posted. It takes you to a site where you can see the viking ships.


The pictures in the link don't load either. I've had it open in another window now for about 3 minutes and the pictures are still blank.


----------



## Yvonne G

I take that back. The first three pictures are now showing.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I take that back. The first three pictures are now showing.


Yayy. Maybe your problem is slow internet. It must be frustrating not being able to see the pictures.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> My view right now:
> View attachment 239520
> 
> That’s the Viking Ship Museum on the fjord. Many people say the building is ugly, so it might be taken down and rebuilt in the next few years. It’s much nicer on the inside.


It's not so bad and serves the purpose! If it ain't broke don't fix it - will save a lot of money.
Sorry it's the womble in me!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Did you go by yourself? If so, you're so brave. I never go anywhere by myself. I'd love to eat at a regular sit down restaurant, but won't go by myself and I have no one to go with. Won't one of you nice cold, dark roomies take pity on me and go to lunch with me?
> 
> What's the weather like, Dan? I see on the news that the eastern part of the U.S. is suffering terribly with storms.


I'll have lunch with you. Where do you want to go.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Have I shared our fireplace project? It turned out to be a little bigger than we anticipated. I can share pics if I haven’t. We have a fireplace guy coming tonight to take a look at the state of it and draw up a new one. We had to rent a huge dumpster bin to get rid of concrete and rock which weighed a lot. We are waiting to see how much it all weighed.
> 
> This morning I decided to have my daughter switch rooms for a bigger closet so I’m cleaning it out and then probably end up ripping out the carpet and putting faux wood floors in and painting. This will take weeks because we are busy this month and my husband can pretty much only help on the weekends.


Oh dear. It seems that everybody has big house projects on the go. Never an easy or tidy thing to have going on.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Yayy. Maybe your problem is slow internet. It must be frustrating not being able to see the pictures.


It really is!!!!!

When I first bought a computer all I had was dial-up. Then DSL became available to my area and I signed up for that. I was amazed and totally satisfied with the speed compared to what I had before. I've still been satisfied with it right up until about 6 or 8 months ago. Some sort of super high speed internet is now available from AT&T (my provider), but not in my area, but ever since it became available my DSL has slowed down. I don't know what the correlation is, but it is a fact. I call them about once a month asking for the newer high speed, but they always tell me it isn't available to me in my area yet. I live right across the street from the main underground route of AT&Ts underground cables, and the new subdivisions east of me (going away from the Central Office) have the newer high speed service. So what would it take to give me some? Darned people anyway!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I'll have lunch with you. Where do you want to go.


This made me chuckle out loud. What a friend! let's go to Red Robin. I've been seeing commercials lately showing great looking food items!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here is some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 239537
> View attachment 239538
> View attachment 239539
> View attachment 239540



Nice! Hope you’re glad you did go. x


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It really is!!!!!
> 
> When I first bought a computer all I had was dial-up. Then DSL became available to my area and I signed up for that. I was amazed and totally satisfied with the speed compared to what I had before. I've still been satisfied with it right up until about 6 or 8 months ago. Some sort of super high speed internet is now available from AT&T (my provider), but not in my area, but ever since it became available my DSL has slowed down. I don't know what the correlation is, but it is a fact. I call them about once a month asking for the newer high speed, but they always tell me it isn't available to me in my area yet. I live right across the street from the main underground route of AT&Ts underground cables, and the new subdivisions east of me (going away from the Central Office) have the newer high speed service. So what would it take to give me some? Darned people anyway!!!


We have more or less the same thing here. There is "fibre internet" available just across the street from us but not where we stay yet. So are also waiting so we can upgrade to the higher speed internet. But IT IS TAKING SOOOOOO LONG to come to our side. So I totally get your frustration.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just a thought Lyn. Get the vet to test his testosterone level. I’m thinking of Joe’s refusal to eat which was caused by excess testosterone


Yes I will, thanks Linda. I suppose that will involve another blood test and sedation - poor Lola.

I will give him his last dose of meds tomorrow and although he is quite active, this loss of appetite needs further investigation.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I would love to see the viking ship itself.





Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I'm still having trouble seeing pictures. Seems like the only way they load on my computer is if someone quotes the picture post in a reply. Occasionally I can "edit" a post and the picture shows up.



I’m taking mental notes for the next TORTOISE


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Have I shared our fireplace project? It turned out to be a little bigger than we anticipated. I can share pics if I haven’t. We have a fireplace guy coming tonight to take a look at the state of it and draw up a new one. We had to rent a huge dumpster bin to get rid of concrete and rock which weighed a lot. We are waiting to see how much it all weighed.
> 
> This morning I decided to have my daughter switch rooms for a bigger closet so I’m cleaning it out and then probably end up ripping out the carpet and putting faux wood floors in and painting. This will take weeks because we are busy this month and my husband can pretty much only help on the weekends.



You’ve shared some. It looked like a huge job.  
Hope you like the new plans and it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Physio went well yesterday. I am better, but the session showed I am far from fixed. A referral to an orthopaedic specialist is now inevitable for my shoulder problems. I’m still hopeful of avoiding the neurologist for my lower back.
> 
> I have someone in to clean my house today. My back has made proper housework too difficult so paying someone to do a thorough job is an investment.
> 
> Son has completed all his university work and is home, although we still need to retrieve his stuff from Bristol. He has an anxious wait for results now.
> 
> I shall be dragging him out in the garden shortly and directing him in various things that need doing! He’s very amenable, so there shouldn’t be too many protests.
> 
> I have a governor meeting tonight, so I must get my head round the paperwork... I have read it through once, but need to do so again.
> 
> Not speak later


I don't blame you for making life as easy as possible for yourself - you don't realise how your back and shoulders can be affected by every little move. Hope your son is successful with his exams and that the meeting goes OK.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hump Day?? Don't let my husband see that. He might take it the wrong way and get happy!!


Wednesday - over the hump of the week!
But it is open to personal interpretation!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Let me know on your research, as it would be very interesting to see if there is any merit to the theory.


Hi Carol, I couldn't find much - just stories about Torts being intimate with shoes and other inanimate objects!
Couldn't find anything about changes in apppetite.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh Okay, I seem to have caught up. I never know when I am on my computer, as the order of the threads etc, always get jumbled up.
> 
> I think that somehow or other Rue has gotten in contact with Jacques, as she seems to be doing alot of Balley moves lately. Notice her back legs..
> View attachment 239525
> 
> 
> I think she is practicing for Tort lake.
> 
> Today is overcast again and windy. Hopefully we get some rain to go with that. I went last night searching in the field for some weeds and found some Dandelion plants and plantain. I dug them up and replanted them in my garden. Hopfully they take and start growing. So far any dandelion plants I have found and tried transplanting haven't taken, So I am hoping these ones do take. And if all else fails then I have some seeds coming my way as a back up. Even if it turns out that I don't need them as a back up, I am of the opinion that you cannot have too many of them. As summer is a long time. I also bought some Asian plantain seeds and Plantain (Plantago major) to sow into my garden. as well as evening primrose and medicinal coneflower (Echinacea species)
> Am I correct and this is Plantain but the thin leaf one?
> View attachment 239526
> 
> 
> Anyway that is my news for now. Hoping you all are having a good day today so far.


LOL he looks like he's doing breast stroke!!
Yup thats ribbon or ribwort plantain. Lola usually prefers it to dandies. Went to my usual spot for some yesterday and it's all been mowed so came away empty handed! Going out on my bike to another spot later. 
Another glorious day here but rain coming in for tomorrow just for the day though.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here is some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 239537
> View attachment 239538
> View attachment 239539
> View attachment 239540


Lovely place - how are you feeling today Dan?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Got a souvenir
> View attachment 239543


(Singing) Where did you get that hat?
Where did you get that hat?

Oh - Clearwater!


----------



## Bambam1989

Went out to check on my veggy garden and noticed one of the large poplar trees along our fence was leaning (didn't do that yesterday!)
Went to have a closer look and the whole tree, roots and all were coming out of the ground. It was going to fall over and of course it was leaning right towards the peach trees I just planted. 
So I had to go get hubby and show him. 
He got out his chainsaw and was able to cut it so that it swung far enough over that it missed the fruit trees. Then he had to cut it up into manageable sizes.
The large pieces will be firewood and the rest I'll have to put through the wood chipper. 
If it's not one thing going wrong, it's another..


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Have I shared our fireplace project? It turned out to be a little bigger than we anticipated. I can share pics if I haven’t. We have a fireplace guy coming tonight to take a look at the state of it and draw up a new one. We had to rent a huge dumpster bin to get rid of concrete and rock which weighed a lot. We are waiting to see how much it all weighed.
> 
> This morning I decided to have my daughter switch rooms for a bigger closet so I’m cleaning it out and then probably end up ripping out the carpet and putting faux wood floors in and painting. This will take weeks because we are busy this month and my husband can pretty much only help on the weekends.


Sounds like a lot of work Kathy.
Why don't you get rid of a lot of your daughter's clothes and she can stay in the room with the smaller closet


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Did you go by yourself? If so, you're so brave. I never go anywhere by myself. I'd love to eat at a regular sit down restaurant, but won't go by myself and I have no one to go with. Won't one of you nice cold, dark roomies take pity on me and go to lunch with me?
> 
> What's the weather like, Dan? I see on the news that the eastern part of the U.S. is suffering terribly with storms.



I did. I have no one to go with so if I'm going to go I go alone. It sometimes bothers me. But that's life. I use to be like that about eating and it's actually extremely common. For a long time I would not go anywhere that did not have a drive though. But now I either just put those thoughts in the back of my head or talk to someone who works there.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Went out to check on my veggy garden and noticed one of the large poplar trees along our fence was leaning (didn't do that yesterday!)
> Went to have a closer look and the whole tree, roots and all were coming out of the ground. It was going to fall over and of course it was leaning right towards the peach trees I just planted.
> So I had to go get hubby and show him.
> He got out his chainsaw and was able to cut it so that it swung far enough over that it missed the fruit trees. Then he had to cut it up into manageable sizes.
> The large pieces will be firewood and the rest I'll have to put through the wood chipper.
> If it's not one thing going wrong, it's another..


Good job he was around to catch it before it fell. 
There's always something to do isn't there?
I sometimes wish I was renting my home so the landlord would have to deal with any issues.


----------



## DE42

Where I live 3g cellular is the best you can get. Land line internet is so bad most of the time you can't even watch a YouTube vid in 144p. It's sad really.


CarolM said:


> We have more or less the same thing here. There is "fibre internet" available just across the street from us but not where we stay yet. So are also waiting so we can upgrade to the higher speed internet. But IT IS TAKING SOOOOOO LONG to come to our side. So I totally get your frustration.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I did. I have no one to go with so if I'm going to go I go alone. It sometimes bothers me. But that's life. I use to be like that about eating and it's actually extremely common. For a long time I would not go anywhere that did not have a drive though. But now I either just put those thoughts in the back of my head or talk to someone who works there.


I once went to Greece on my own for a week as I had a free plane ticket from Sony and none of my friends were available. I had a great time!
Met lots of locals and teamed up with some of the hotel guests for meals some of the time.
The day I arrived they had snow for the first time in 50 years - since the war!
So was stuck at the airport for a while.


----------



## DE42

A little better. No migraine. Though I get tired very easily. I have to take a break and sit down about every block or two. Before I could walk 10 miles without a break. But at least I can walk and I'm thankful for that.


Lyn W said:


> Lovely place - how are you feeling today Dan?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> LOL he looks like he's doing breast stroke!!
> Yup thats ribbon or ribwort plantain. Lola usually prefers it to dandies. Went to my usual spot for some yesterday and it's all been mowed so came away empty handed! Going out on my bike to another spot later.
> Another glorious day here but rain coming in for tomorrow just for the day though.


Oh shame. I hope you find some in your new spot then. I have been searching for plantain for so long that I was so very glad that I finally found some. And just after I had ordered the seeds. Go figure. But it seems that the rains have brought out all sorts of weeds that I couldn't find before. So I am harvesting as much as I can and planting them in my garden for the torts.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> I once went to Greece on my own for a week as I had a free plane ticket from Sony and none of my friends were available. I had a great time!
> Met lots of locals and teamed up with some of the hotel guests for meals some of the time.
> The day I arrived they had snow for the first time in 50 years - since the war!
> So was stuck at the airport for a while.


Well I glad you had a good time. It's something a little harder to go alone but you can still have a good time


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> A little better. No migraine. Though I get tired very easily. I have to take a break and sit down about every block or two. Before I could walk 10 miles without a break. But at least I can walk and I'm thankful for that.


I'm not surprised you're tired!
Just take it easy - nothing wrong with taking a break every so often.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Went out to check on my veggy garden and noticed one of the large poplar trees along our fence was leaning (didn't do that yesterday!)
> Went to have a closer look and the whole tree, roots and all were coming out of the ground. It was going to fall over and of course it was leaning right towards the peach trees I just planted.
> So I had to go get hubby and show him.
> He got out his chainsaw and was able to cut it so that it swung far enough over that it missed the fruit trees. Then he had to cut it up into manageable sizes.
> The large pieces will be firewood and the rest I'll have to put through the wood chipper.
> If it's not one thing going wrong, it's another..


[emoji85] [emoji85] At least it will make nice wood bark to put in the garden and you will get some warmth from it too. Good thing that hubby is such a good handyman and was able to prevent a disaster though. You sure have got a keeper there.


----------



## Lyn W

Better go out on my bike before it gets dark - no lights on it - so see you later.
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a lot of work Kathy.
> Why don't you get rid of a lot of your daughter's clothes and she can stay in the room with the smaller closet


Lol. I think the daughter might have something to say about that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I did. I have no one to go with so if I'm going to go I go alone. It sometimes bothers me. But that's life. I use to be like that about eating and it's actually extremely common. For a long time I would not go anywhere that did not have a drive though. But now I either just put those thoughts in the back of my head or talk to someone who works there.


Good way to make new friends.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good job he was around to catch it before it fell.
> There's always something to do isn't there?
> I sometimes wish I was renting my home so the landlord would have to deal with any issues.


Since my hubby is so busy with work and not really very handy, I either do it myself or I have to pay someone to do it for me.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A little better. No migraine. Though I get tired very easily. I have to take a break and sit down about every block or two. Before I could walk 10 miles without a break. But at least I can walk and I'm thankful for that.


That is still good news and one step at a time Dan. You just had a minor stroke, not to mention your other issues. You are doing well so far. Have you managed to go into the seawater yet. To try and help with your sores on your legs?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Where I live 3g cellular is the best you can get. Land line internet is so bad most of the time you can't even watch a YouTube vid in 144p. It's sad really.


That would drive me nuts.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> That is still good news and one step at a time Dan. You just had a minor stroke, not to mention your other issues. You are doing well so far. Have you managed to go into the seawater yet. To try and help with your sores on your legs?


I did I spent about 30min out there. Had a dolphin swim about 10-12' way from me.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> That would drive me nuts.


You learn to live with what you got lol. The WiFi is good for just internet browsing.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I once went to Greece on my own for a week as I had a free plane ticket from Sony and none of my friends were available. I had a great time!
> Met lots of locals and teamed up with some of the hotel guests for meals some of the time.
> The day I arrived they had snow for the first time in 50 years - since the war!
> So was stuck at the airport for a while.


Lol. Either you brought them some good luck or you brought them bad luck. Depends on which side of the fence you were looking at it from I suppose.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well I glad you had a good time. It's something a little harder to go alone but you can still have a good time


I would look at it as a great opportunity to make new friends. Maybe even meet the love of your life [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Better go out on my bike before it gets dark - no lights on it - so see you later.
> TTFN


Lol. You still ride a bike. I presume that is a bicycle and not a motorbike?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I did I spent about 30min out there. Had a dolphin swim about 10-12' way from me.


Oh Wow. That must have been an awesome experience.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> You learn to live with what you got lol. The WiFi is good for just internet browsing.


I know my kids would be extremely unhappy. Especially since the older one needs it for his university assignments.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Good job he was around to catch it before it fell.
> There's always something to do isn't there?
> I sometimes wish I was renting my home so the landlord would have to deal with any issues.


But owning the property gives you the right to do exactly what you want to the place...


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> A little better. No migraine. Though I get tired very easily. I have to take a break and sit down about every block or two. Before I could walk 10 miles without a break. But at least I can walk and I'm thankful for that.


Glad you're feeling better


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] At least it will make nice wood bark to put in the garden and you will get some warmth from it too. Good thing that hubby is such a good handyman and was able to prevent a disaster though. You sure have got a keeper there.


Yes he's a good man.. stubborn as hell though. I want to beat the hard headedness out of him at times!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Since my hubby is so busy with work and not really very handy, I either do it myself or I have to pay someone to do it for me.


At least you're able to do some stuff on your own. If it's not plant or animal related then I'm just lost.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I did I spent about 30min out there. Had a dolphin swim about 10-12' way from me.


Awesome!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes he's a good man.. stubborn as hell though. I want to beat the hard headedness out of him at times!


Whahaha. I think that is a common problem wives have.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> At least you're able to do some stuff on your own. If it's not plant or animal related then I'm just lost.


Most of the stuff I do is garden and animal related. Hard labour I need to pay someone to do as I can't do that with my back.


----------



## CarolM

Well bedtime again. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here is some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 239537
> View attachment 239538
> View attachment 239539
> View attachment 239540


Palm trees and blue skies ... Lovely


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. You still ride a bike. I presume that is a bicycle and not a motorbike?


Oh yes I still ride my mountain bike - usually on flat mountains


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> But owning the property gives you the right to do exactly what you want to the place...


True - but it takes me ages to make decisions about things so that would be out of my hands!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I take that back. The first three pictures are now showing.


Which browser are you using Yvonne. It sounds like you need to clear the cache. If you can tell me what you're using (internet explorer, edge, chrome, firefox,...) I can tell you how to do it


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes he's a good man.. stubborn as hell though. I want to beat the hard headedness out of him at times!


In my experience men just don't like to give up or admit they're wrong or on the other hand they're useless! 
I once fitted a car radio for a boyfriend who was pretty clueless.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well bedtime again. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Nos Da Carol sleep well, 
We are having warm nights here at the moment so not been easy to get a full night sleep this week - thank goodness for electric fans!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> In my experience men just don't like to give up or admit they're wrong or on the other hand they're useless!
> I once fitted a car radio for a boyfriend who was pretty clueless.


JoesDad has admits that if there's anything technical needs doing then he's better off leaving it to me. The kids take the micky out of his technical abilities constantly! JoesDad is very good at things I'm iseless at so we make a good pair


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I did I spent about 30min out there. Had a dolphin swim about 10-12' way from me.


How lovely, was it an accident or did he do it or porpoise?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I'm suffering from two hours on a meeting room chair at a location an hour's drive from home. Painkillers are necessary tonight to ensure I get some sleep. 

Hopefully all will relax and recover tonight


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad has admits that if there's anything technical needs doing then he's better off leaving it to me. The kids take the micky out of his technical abilities constantly! JoesDad is very good at things I'm iseless at so we make a good pair


Sounds like you complement each other perfectly!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm suffering from two hours on a meeting room chair at a location an hour's drive from home. Painkillers are necessary tonight to ensure I get some sleep.
> 
> Hopefully all will relax and recover tonight


Oh dear - that must be pretty painful 
Hope the painkillers kick in soon.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm suffering from two hours on a meeting room chair at a location an hour's drive from home. Painkillers are necessary tonight to ensure I get some sleep.
> 
> Hopefully all will relax and recover tonight



So sorry. I know sitting is the worst for bad backs! I hope you sleep well.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> How lovely, was it an accident or did he do it or porpoise?



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos Da.
I was wide awake and up by 5 .30 a.m this morning, so ready to catch up on my sleep now.
I hope you all have a good evening/night and manage to sleep well.
I'll not see you tomorrow. 
Take care


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This made me chuckle out loud. What a friend! let's go to Red Robin. I've been seeing commercials lately showing great looking food items!


I'll have to google them to see whats on the menu. Don't want to waste our talking time with having to look over the menu.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This made me chuckle out loud. What a friend! let's go to Red Robin. I've been seeing commercials lately showing great looking food items!


Okay, This is what I am going to order:

*Hawaiian Heart Throb® Smoothie*

And 




mmmm, yummy. Have you decided what you want yet?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's not so bad and serves the purpose! If it ain't broke don't fix it - will save a lot of money.
> Sorry it's the womble in me!


I don't know what the womble is, but I agree. The hall was built in the 60s and there's nothing particularly wrong with it despite it being battered by storms over the years.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes I will, thanks Linda. I suppose that will involve another blood test and sedation - poor Lola.
> 
> I will give him his last dose of meds tomorrow and although he is quite active, this loss of appetite needs further investigation.


Today is the day that you were going to try do the X-Ray again. Are you going to go or are you going to try one of those other vets?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m taking mental notes for the next TORTOISE


Can you remember for that long? I have to write down notes, if I want to remember anything. And then I have to remember where I put the notes!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yes I will, thanks Linda. I suppose that will involve another blood test and sedation - poor Lola.
> 
> I will give him his last dose of meds tomorrow and although he is quite active, this loss of appetite needs further investigation.


Even humans get lovesick occasionally. Or so I'm told. Hope there's really nothing wrong with him and he'll be his cautious but eating self again soon.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wednesday - over the hump of the week!
> But it is open to personal interpretation!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Went out to check on my veggy garden and noticed one of the large poplar trees along our fence was leaning (didn't do that yesterday!)
> Went to have a closer look and the whole tree, roots and all were coming out of the ground. It was going to fall over and of course it was leaning right towards the peach trees I just planted.
> So I had to go get hubby and show him.
> He got out his chainsaw and was able to cut it so that it swung far enough over that it missed the fruit trees. Then he had to cut it up into manageable sizes.
> The large pieces will be firewood and the rest I'll have to put through the wood chipper.
> If it's not one thing going wrong, it's another..


You and hubby are quite on a mission -- to avert disasters left and right... I'm thinking about the recent electrical wiring discovery


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, I couldn't find much - just stories about Torts being intimate with shoes and other inanimate objects!
> Couldn't find anything about changes in apppetite.


I searched yesterday as well and came across Linda's posts about Joe and his levels.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> You learn to live with what you got lol. The WiFi is good for just internet browsing.


Reminds me:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. You still ride a bike. I presume that is a bicycle and not a motorbike?


Everybody rides a bike in Denmark. With the exception of a few silly expats.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> In my experience men just don't like to give up or admit they're wrong or on the other hand they're useless!
> I once fitted a car radio for a boyfriend who was pretty clueless.


Is that the one who took his ironing to his mom?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> How lovely, was it an accident or did he do it or porpoise?


As always, Lyn, you're kraken me up!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm suffering from two hours on a meeting room chair at a location an hour's drive from home. Painkillers are necessary tonight to ensure I get some sleep.
> 
> Hopefully all will relax and recover tonight


Sorry to hear, Linda  Silly, uncomfortable meetings. The ancient Greeks and Romans did it so much better -- in public baths...or public toilets


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes I still ride my mountain bike - usually on flat mountains


Wow, I have a bike that has been sitting in the shed for the last 4 years. Stopped riding it when my disc problems started. I would sometimes ride to work in the morning on it. Took me roughly about 45 minutes to ride 7kilometres. Lol I have never been very fast at things. That's why my kids reckon that torts are perfect for me, as we move at the same pace.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> In my experience men just don't like to give up or admit they're wrong or on the other hand they're useless!
> I once fitted a car radio for a boyfriend who was pretty clueless.


Way to go Lyn. That is awesome.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Can you remember for that long? I have to write down notes, if I want to remember anything. And then I have to remember where I put the notes!


You could always write a note for that too...  
Good morning, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad has admits that if there's anything technical needs doing then he's better off leaving it to me. The kids take the micky out of his technical abilities constantly! JoesDad is very good at things I'm iseless at so we make a good pair


Like Ying and Yang. That is how it should be actually. Always works well when the one balances the other.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> How lovely, was it an accident or did he do it or porpoise?


LOL. Good one.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm suffering from two hours on a meeting room chair at a location an hour's drive from home. Painkillers are necessary tonight to ensure I get some sleep.
> 
> Hopefully all will relax and recover tonight


Oh no. Shame Linda, and you were doing so well. Hopefully a good nights rest does help everything relax again. Just take it easy this morning, to give your muscles some time to recover. Or try a little stretching or the tennis ball trick.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> As always, Lyn, you're kraken me up!


We can't take you two anywhere. You are both so funny.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Reminds me:
> View attachment 239628


Whahaha, That brings back memories. Lol you giving your age away!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You could always write a note for that too...
> Good morning, Carol!


Lol. yep I should. Good Morning Lena, How's Life?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

Life is good on this side, we have got rain!! . My doggies are however outside, so hopefully they use their noggins and go into their kennels. I hope the seeds that I planted on the weekend are enjoying the rain so far. And I don't have to water them myself. See life IS good.
This weekend, I will be planting the other seeds that arrived yesterday. So hopefully I will soon have a good variety of tort food. 

And to get the day started a little something for you all to enjoy:


----------



## CarolM

o-O, I am feeling lonely again. And there is no work to do! Soooo you all know what that means right! Picture time 




This one I am sure has a typo and should have said Tort Friends discuss poop. 




I promise, really I do!!




So very true




For the ladies. Sorry Mark and Adam....




Sooo who is going first??




It wasn't me!!




And the last one to tide you over for the rest of the day:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Sorry to hear, Linda  Silly, uncomfortable meetings. The ancient Greeks and Romans did it so much better -- in public baths...or public toilets



A meeting in the heat of a sauna or steam room would probably work unfortunately the paperwork would get rather damp and the ipads (that many of us use rather than print everything) would probably cease to function


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I slept well last night and the muscles are easing. 

It’s yoga day today, so I shall be walking to the cafe to join my friends for a cuppa afterwards.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I searched yesterday as well and came across Linda's posts about Joe and his levels.



For reference 

Hormone Implant for Male TGG with a one track mind - 2016 edition
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php...-with-a-one-track-mind---2016-edition.141520/


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> For reference
> 
> Hormone Implant for Male TGG with a one track mind - 2016 edition
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php...-with-a-one-track-mind---2016-edition.141520/


Thank you, I forgot to do that. On hindsite it would have been better to post it for Lyn. Lol - That is going to be my blonde moment for the day.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow, I have a bike that has been sitting in the shed for the last 4 years. Stopped riding it when my disc problems started. I would sometimes ride to work in the morning on it. Took me roughly about 45 minutes to ride 7kilometres. Lol I have never been very fast at things. That's why my kids reckon that torts are perfect for me, as we move at the same pace.


That's still faster than walking  Your torts would be proud


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Shame Linda, and you were doing so well. Hopefully a good nights rest does help everything relax again. Just take it easy this morning, to give your muscles some time to recover. Or try a little stretching or the tennis ball trick.


What's the "tennis ball trick"? When I asked Google, the search returned results on how to break into a car using a tennis ball...  Carol, what are you suggesting there??


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> ... - That is going to be my blonde moment for the day.


Oh, don't be pessimistic. There may be many more to come!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha, That brings back memories. Lol you giving your age away!!


Speaking of which, I may want to give a few years away. Any takers?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. yep I should. Good Morning Lena, How's Life?


Good. It's sunny and hot. (Much like your average winter day in South Africa, I'm sure...) I walk a lot every day, partially (er, mostly) motivated by geocaching.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Life is good on this side, we have got rain!! . My doggies are however outside, so hopefully they use their noggins and go into their kennels. I hope the seeds that I planted on the weekend are enjoying the rain so far. And I don't have to water them myself. See life IS good.
> This weekend, I will be planting the other seeds that arrived yesterday. So hopefully I will soon have a good variety of tort food.
> 
> And to get the day started a little something for you all to enjoy:
> 
> View attachment 239629


 Waiting for Sabine @Bee62 to follow your example now and post a few quotes.  Missing you, Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I slept well last night and the muscles are easing.
> 
> It’s yoga day today, so I shall be walking to the cafe to join my friends for a cuppa afterwards.


Enjoy your yoga and tea, Linda! Glad your back is a bit better.


----------



## Kristoff

Time to pick up daughter. Almost forgot, enjoying my cup of coffee and your posts!  Gotta run...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That's still faster than walking  Your torts would be proud


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

The tennis ball trick


Kristoff said:


> What's the "tennis ball trick"? When I asked Google, the search returned results on how to break into a car using a tennis ball...  Carol, what are you suggesting there??


Well, that is just in case I lose my job, then I will have another career to fall back on! LOL serioussly though it is when you take a tennis ball and put it in a sock (so that you can control it) then you Put it behind your back and then move it around while press back against a wall or you can use it on the floor, depending on which area you want to work on and or which is easiest. It is like using those foam rollers, but it smaller therefore gives you a deeper work out. So here are two links one for the piriformas and one for the neck.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, don't be pessimistic. There may be many more to come!


Whahaha. More than likely, but that is the only one I am admitting to.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of which, I may want to give a few years away. Any takers?


No Thank you. You are very kind to offer though. But if I was 8 or so, I might have taken you up on it. But I am now sitting with the same problem.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good. It's sunny and hot. (Much like your average winter day in South Africa, I'm sure...) I walk a lot every day, partially (er, mostly) motivated by geocaching.


Is that what you were doing yesterday by the Viking Ship museum /pond/yard? Today it is 15 degrees Celsius. That warm enough for you? Because it is just a tad on the chilly side for me. What exactly do you collect when geocaching?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Waiting for Sabine @Bee62 to follow your example now and post a few quotes.  Missing you, Bee!


Yip me too. I miss quite a few of our missing friends.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Time to pick up daughter. Almost forgot, enjoying my cup of coffee and your posts!  Gotta run...


Don't forget ....Pick up daughter and go geocaching.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is that what you were doing yesterday by the Viking Ship museum /pond/yard? Today it is 15 degrees Celsius. That warm enough for you? Because it is just a tad on the chilly side for me. What exactly do you collect when geocaching?



15 C is a tad chilly, but very reasonable for spring here. It’s much warmer right now though (22C high), and looks like we’re going to get blasted by a heatwave - two days of 27C!  
Yep, I went down the shore around the museum yesterday to find this:


And today these:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> 15 C is a tad chilly, but very reasonable for spring here. It’s much warmer right now though (22C high), and looks like we’re going to get blasted by a heatwave - two days of 27C!
> Yep, I went down the shore around the museum yesterday to find this:
> View attachment 239638
> 
> And today these:
> View attachment 239639
> 
> View attachment 239640


Oh those are so cool. So do you take out what you find and then put something else back in for somebody else to find?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh those are so cool. So do you take out what you find and then put something else back in for somebody else to find?



Yes, if the container is big enough. I took out a purple die and a Czech coin and placed the Kinder Egg dinosaur in the picture. 
Otherwise you just sign a log book with your username and the date (when you find tiny ones like in the first picture). 
The “caches” are usually hidden around interesting and/or scenic places, so you get to visit something nice and learn something new in the process.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes, if the container is big enough. I took out a purple die and a Czech coin and placed the Kinder Egg dinosaur in the picture.
> Otherwise you just sign a log book with your username and the date (when you find tiny ones like in the first picture).
> The “caches” are usually hidden around interesting and/or scenic places, so you get to visit something nice and learn something new in the process.


That is really cool. I just googled to see if we have one here and apparently there a lot of people in Cape Town who do it as well. Looks like fun. I should one day do it with the kids and hubby as a fun day out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all...after 7 days and nights of rain here in the #DELMARVA area, the sun has been out encouraging flowers, trees, bushes, grasses and everything else to flourish. This week in Annapolis is when the US Navy holds gradustion week for the new midshipmen.. with lots of activities, including three days of US Navy #BlueAngels.

Here’s two kool pix, we were out on our kayaks to get great views


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 239645
> Greetings all...after 7 days and nights of rain here in the #DELMARVA area, the sun has been out encouraging flowers, trees, bushes, grasses and everything else to flourish. This week in Annapolis is when the US Navy holds gradustion week for the new midshipmen.. with lots of activities, including three days of US Navy #BlueAngels.
> 
> Here’s two kool pix, we were out on our kayaks to get great views
> 
> View attachment 239644


Wow, those are awesome pictures. Your camera must be a good one. Mine would just take a blurry picture if the target was moving. You must love the water, as you do alot of Kayaking.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Waiting for Sabine @Bee62 to follow your example now and post a few quotes.  Missing you, Bee!


Hi Lena and all who are missing me. Thank you for missing me. I was working but I am still here. 
Now I try to catch upt with some posts / sides or is someone so kind to give me a summary what has happend ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Wow, those are awesome pictures. Your camera must be a good one. Mine would just take a blurry picture if the target was moving. You must love the water, as you do alot of Kayaking.



Yep...out on the water as much as we can. Heres a pix of a big old turtle basking on Mattawoman Creek in southern Maryland just following all of the rain..(ps. Lots of pix had no visible planes...). A pix as well of a beaver’s den/lodge.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’ve had shingles 3x and it always starts on torso. Do you have it there?
> I really hope you get relief soon. Maybe a oatmeal type bath?


Sorry for my late answer but I was working.
I had shingles for several years on the middle of my back but since last year this part of my body is free from it but it is on my legs. More painful than on the back !
My immune system is in ongoing stress because of the troubles with my boyfriend. I am sure if I could get rid of him I will get rid of the shingles too.
Unfortunately I can`t get rid of him.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It is Sabine who is suffering. Shame the sores on her legs looked quite raw and painful. But hopefully she reads your post and can try it. She mentioned that she does not trust doctors so I was trying to suggest natural remedies for her.


Yes, it is me who is suffering and doctors can only give you strong antiviral meds against shingles. I would not take these meds.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> The extra food almost gone too!!!
> Will keep adding more until he's had enough.


Good news ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have had a very long day. We had to get up at 6am so we could go and buy a packed lunch before catching the car ferry to Westray which is actually one of the most remote northerly islands.
> 
> The ferry was larger than yesterday’s, but still open plan for the cars. We didn’t sit in the car for this crossing though.
> View attachment 239189
> 
> 
> The weather was amazing. High of 17C and sunshine all the way. It was very windy which brought the “feels like” down quite a bit.
> 
> The island is a mix of white sandy beaches and high cliffs. We walked over 10 miles admiring scenery and birds (mostly nesting on the cliffs)
> 
> Early morning from the ferry
> View attachment 239197
> 
> One of many puffins
> View attachment 239198
> 
> Beaches
> View attachment 239199
> 
> View attachment 239200
> 
> Sea cliffs
> View attachment 239201
> 
> View attachment 239202
> 
> 
> Requiring a lighthouse
> View attachment 239203


Impressive views ! Love the sea and the rough, high cliffs. Thank you for these postcards Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena and all who are missing me. Thank you for missing me. I was working but I am still here.
> Now I try to catch upt with some posts / sides or is someone so kind to give me a summary what has happend ?


let me see if I can summarise for you, and hopefully I don't miss anybody.:
Bambam.
Has bought a tractor, hubby has lots of projects on the go. Clunkers enclosure is still waiting to be done, almost had a disaster with a tree falling on her peach trees that she just planted but hubby came to the rescue.

Lena
Daughter did very well with her singing, they went to a festival (Viking) on the weekend and Lena has been finding lots of cool stuff geocaching.

Linda
Was on holiday in Scotland, while she was away Mr B went missing and Mrs B was only able to keep one chick alive. Her back was doing much better. Not so much her shoulder and she has to go see some specialists to see what needs to be done going forward. She went to a govenors meeting last night and it took so long that she was in lots of pain last night. But seems to be better today - somewhat anyway. She has put her son to work in her garden while he is waiting for his exam results to come out. And he has now finished at university.

Lyn.

Lola is still causing her lots of worrying. He eats a little bit everyday, enjoys the time outside he gets when he can, the vet was not able to do another x-ray last week as Lola kept on pulling his legs back in. Lyn is possibly looking at getting a different vet to give her some help. As this one takes so long and hasn't found out what the problem is yet. Lyn rides a bicycle to fields looking for nice foodies for Lola, but yesterday had to go farther a field, as her normal field did not have what she was looking for.

Dan, had a minor stroke just before he went on vacation. They said it was a blood clot but are not sure why he had one. He is now on vacation in Florida, he went swimming in the sea for about 30 minutes and had a dolphin swimming about 10-12' from him. He took a picture of a nice Hat that he is looking at getting and wearing (that is if he can get it to shrink to fit his head) He seems to be doing much better at the moment and is enjoying his much deserved holiday. Oh and was supposed to go to the aqarium today. We are waiting for the pics.

Mark took some very nice photos of jets for a navy day that was going on, he was of course on his kayak when he took the photos, as they get a better view that way (I imagine it is because it is less crowded on the water than it is on land - and he likes kayaking of course)

Laura popped in and said that she was doing well.

Kathy is busy with re-doing her fireplace which was a smallish job and has now turned into a big job, as there has been other projects in the house that has now been added to the list that needs to be done. Her son and his teacher seem to be over the cheating thing and it does not actually seem like he was cheating except if starting early is cheating. Anyway we all hope that he has learned that you cannot start early on tests and that he must wait for the teacher to say START.

Bea - is still busy with her floors - I think they are done, but now it is the spring cleaning that is taking over as they are moving things around and clearing out clutter that they no longer want.

Adam is still working on his fossils and will pop in again a couple of million years or so, so that he can examine all of us in fossil form that is. 

And now that we are getting some rain here in Cape Town, I am finding all sorts of weeds popping up that I am finding in the field. I am digging them all up and planting them in my garden so that my torts will have some nice gourmet food. And I am waiting for a very special card from Lena with some Denmark Dandelion seeds for my babies. Oh and it seems that Jacques is somehow or other gotten Rue roped into doing Tort Lake, as I have seen Rue practicing her balley moves.

I really hope that I haven't left anybody out. I am sure that if I have they won't hold it against me and will fill you in.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for my late answer but I was working.
> I had shingles for several years on the middle of my back but since last year this part of my body is free from it but it is on my legs. More painful than on the back !
> My immune system is in ongoing stress because of the troubles with my boyfriend. I am sure if I could get rid of him I will get rid of the shingles too.
> Unfortunately I can`t get rid of him.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...out on the water as much as we can. Heres a pix of a big old turtle basking on Mattawoman Creek in southern Maryland just following all of the rain..(ps. Lots of pix had no visible planes...). A pix as well of a beaver’s den/lodge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 239646
> View attachment 239647


That is a big turtle. Love the green in your photos. You, Linda and Lena always take such nice photos. Always impressed with the quality,


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It's an early 1960's something model Ford.
> Definitely needs work, but hopefully nothing major.
> Once it's running we will need a bush hog attachment so we can mow the pasture. We have been using a tiny riding mower to mow 3.5 acres.. it takes too much time!
> View attachment 239267


The tractor looks good. Congrats ! Hopefully the tractor is running soon.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It's an early 1960's something model Ford.
> Definitely needs work, but hopefully nothing major.
> Once it's running we will need a bush hog attachment so we can mow the pasture. We have been using a tiny riding mower to mow 3.5 acres.. it takes too much time!
> View attachment 239267


Oh, the tractor is older than me...


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Im in the ER with stroke symptoms. Looks like I'll miss my vacation.


Oh no ! 
How you are today Dan ?
@DE42


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hitler maybe. Lol I am German for the most part.


A part of you may be German but not Hitler !


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> let me see if I can summarise for you, and hopefully I don't miss anybody.:
> Bambam.
> Has bought a tractor, hubby has lots of projects on the go. Clunkers enclosure is still waiting to be done, almost had a disaster with a tree falling on her peach trees that she just planted but hubby came to the rescue.
> 
> Lena
> Daughter did very well with her singing, they went to a festival (Viking) on the weekend and Lena has been finding lots of cool stuff geocaching.
> 
> Linda
> Was on holiday in Scotland, while she was away Mr B went missing and Mrs B was only able to keep one chick alive. Her back was doing much better. Not so much her shoulder and she has to go see some specialists to see what needs to be done going forward. She went to a govenors meeting last night and it took so long that she was in lots of pain last night. But seems to be better today - somewhat anyway. She has put her son to work in her garden while he is waiting for his exam results to come out. And he has now finished at university.
> 
> Lyn.
> 
> Lola is still causing her lots of worrying. He eats a little bit everyday, enjoys the time outside he gets when he can, the vet was not able to do another x-ray last week as Lola kept on pulling his legs back in. Lyn is possibly looking at getting a different vet to give her some help. As this one takes so long and hasn't found out what the problem is yet. Lyn rides a bicycle to fields looking for nice foodies for Lola, but yesterday had to go farther a field, as her normal field did not have what she was looking for.
> 
> Dan, had a minor stroke just before he went on vacation. They said it was a blood clot but are not sure why he had one. He is now on vacation in Florida, he went swimming in the sea for about 30 minutes and had a dolphin swimming about 10-12' from him. He took a picture of a nice Hat that he is looking at getting and wearing (that is if he can get it to shrink to fit his head) He seems to be doing much better at the moment and is enjoying his much deserved holiday. Oh and was supposed to go to the aqarium today. We are waiting for the pics.
> 
> Mark took some very nice photos of jets for a navy day that was going on, he was of course on his kayak when he took the photos, as they get a better view that way (I imagine it is because it is less crowded on the water than it is on land - and he likes kayaking of course)
> 
> Laura popped in and said that she was doing well.
> 
> Kathy is busy with re-doing her fireplace which was a smallish job and has now turned into a big job, as there has been other projects in the house that has now been added to the list that needs to be done. Her son and his teacher seem to be over the cheating thing and it does not actually seem like he was cheating except if starting early is cheating. Anyway we all hope that he has learned that you cannot start early on tests and that he must wait for the teacher to say START.
> 
> Bea - is still busy with her floors - I think they are done, but now it is the spring cleaning that is taking over as they are moving things around and clearing out clutter that they no longer want.
> 
> Adam is still working on his fossils and will pop in again a couple of million years or so, so that he can examine all of us in fossil form that is.
> 
> And now that we are getting some rain here in Cape Town, I am finding all sorts of weeds popping up that I am finding in the field. I am digging them all up and planting them in my garden so that my torts will have some nice gourmet food. And I am waiting for a very special card from Lena with some Denmark Dandelion seeds for my babies. Oh and it seems that Jacques is somehow or other gotten Rue roped into doing Tort Lake, as I have seen Rue practicing her balley moves.
> 
> I really hope that I haven't left anybody out. I am sure that if I have they won't hold it against me and will fill you in.


Your summary is amazing Carol. It may mean you spend too much time in the CDR? [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is good. Sun is good. Especially if you have torts.


AGREE !


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> let me see if I can summarise for you, and hopefully I don't miss anybody.:
> Bambam.
> Has bought a tractor, hubby has lots of projects on the go. Clunkers enclosure is still waiting to be done, almost had a disaster with a tree falling on her peach trees that she just planted but hubby came to the rescue.
> 
> Lena
> Daughter did very well with her singing, they went to a festival (Viking) on the weekend and Lena has been finding lots of cool stuff geocaching.
> 
> Linda
> Was on holiday in Scotland, while she was away Mr B went missing and Mrs B was only able to keep one chick alive. Her back was doing much better. Not so much her shoulder and she has to go see some specialists to see what needs to be done going forward. She went to a govenors meeting last night and it took so long that she was in lots of pain last night. But seems to be better today - somewhat anyway. She has put her son to work in her garden while he is waiting for his exam results to come out. And he has now finished at university.
> 
> Lyn.
> 
> Lola is still causing her lots of worrying. He eats a little bit everyday, enjoys the time outside he gets when he can, the vet was not able to do another x-ray last week as Lola kept on pulling his legs back in. Lyn is possibly looking at getting a different vet to give her some help. As this one takes so long and hasn't found out what the problem is yet. Lyn rides a bicycle to fields looking for nice foodies for Lola, but yesterday had to go farther a field, as her normal field did not have what she was looking for.
> 
> Dan, had a minor stroke just before he went on vacation. They said it was a blood clot but are not sure why he had one. He is now on vacation in Florida, he went swimming in the sea for about 30 minutes and had a dolphin swimming about 10-12' from him. He took a picture of a nice Hat that he is looking at getting and wearing (that is if he can get it to shrink to fit his head) He seems to be doing much better at the moment and is enjoying his much deserved holiday. Oh and was supposed to go to the aqarium today. We are waiting for the pics.
> 
> Mark took some very nice photos of jets for a navy day that was going on, he was of course on his kayak when he took the photos, as they get a better view that way (I imagine it is because it is less crowded on the water than it is on land - and he likes kayaking of course)
> 
> Laura popped in and said that she was doing well.
> 
> Kathy is busy with re-doing her fireplace which was a smallish job and has now turned into a big job, as there has been other projects in the house that has now been added to the list that needs to be done. Her son and his teacher seem to be over the cheating thing and it does not actually seem like he was cheating except if starting early is cheating. Anyway we all hope that he has learned that you cannot start early on tests and that he must wait for the teacher to say START.
> 
> Bea - is still busy with her floors - I think they are done, but now it is the spring cleaning that is taking over as they are moving things around and clearing out clutter that they no longer want.
> 
> Adam is still working on his fossils and will pop in again a couple of million years or so, so that he can examine all of us in fossil form that is.
> 
> And now that we are getting some rain here in Cape Town, I am finding all sorts of weeds popping up that I am finding in the field. I am digging them all up and planting them in my garden so that my torts will have some nice gourmet food. And I am waiting for a very special card from Lena with some Denmark Dandelion seeds for my babies. Oh and it seems that Jacques is somehow or other gotten Rue roped into doing Tort Lake, as I have seen Rue practicing her balley moves.
> 
> I really hope that I haven't left anybody out. I am sure that if I have they won't hold it against me and will fill you in.


Oh No!!! I totally forgot about Yvonne. Unacceptable again. So Sorry Yvonne.
Okay well Yvonne has been craving company for lunch at Red Robin. She has been finding it difficult to get the motivation to do anything other than stay inside lately and I read on another thread that she found one little baby in her incubator, but it was the only little one she found alive - all the others had maggots on them and or were either infertile or rotton. The scary thing was that initially she had her hand in the box without being able to see in the box properly. I said she needs to keep it, as it had such a special story attached to it and someone else suggested that Yvonne names it "Maggot"


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I bet your walk isn't as funny as this.....


I hope that Dan is not walking like the man in the video !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Your summary is amazing Carol. It may mean you spend too much time in the CDR? [emoji23]


Whahahaha, Oh I know that. Lol, but I have always said that I am addicted to the CDR.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Okay, This is what I am going to order:
> 
> *Hawaiian Heart Throb® Smoothie*
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 239627
> 
> 
> mmmm, yummy. Have you decided what you want yet?


I'm on my Kindle and don't know how to copy paste from here, but the BLTA croissant looks good to me.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm on my Kindle and don't know how to copy paste from here, but the BLTA croissant looks good to me.


mmmm, That does look yummy too. Now I can't decide which one I want. maybe I order the one, you order the other and then we cut it in half and share?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm on my Kindle and don't know how to copy paste from here, but the BLTA croissant looks good to me.


What are you going to have to drink?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for my late answer but I was working.
> I had shingles for several years on the middle of my back but since last year this part of my body is free from it but it is on my legs. More painful than on the back !
> My immune system is in ongoing stress because of the troubles with my boyfriend. I am sure if I could get rid of him I will get rid of the shingles too.
> Unfortunately I can`t get rid of him.


BF!! Who needs it!! I thought you were single like me. Get rid of him.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh No!!! I totally forgot about Yvonne. Unacceptable again. So Sorry Yvonne.
> Okay well Yvonne has been craving company for lunch at Red Robin. She has been finding it difficult to get the motivation to do anything other than stay inside lately and I read on another thread that she found one little baby in her incubator, but it was the only little one she found alive - all the others had maggots on them and or were either infertile or rotton. The scary thing was that initially she had her hand in the box without being able to see in the box properly. I said she needs to keep it, as it had such a special story attached to it and someone else suggested that Yvonne names it "Maggot"


Well done!!


----------



## CarolM

Well I am going home a little early today, picking up Jarrod, and then going to shops for supper and sorting out my babies etc. So not chat until later.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> mmmm, That does look yummy too. Now I can't decide which one I want. maybe I order the one, you order the other and then we cut it in half and share?
> 
> View attachment 239651


Deal!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Well I am going home a little early today, picking up Jarrod, and then going to shops for supper and sorting out my babies etc. So not chat until later.


Just giving you all a chance to catch up.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> What are you going to have to drink?


I've limited my soda intake, so I usually order iced tea or just have water. You?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Deal!


Whoopeee. I am going to the Red Robin for lunch. Now we just got to decide on a date. Chat later and can decide on a date then.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've limited my soda intake, so I usually order iced tea or just have water. You?


If I am going out for lunch with a friend then I have fun. And treat myself to something nice. probably hot chocolate or a milkshake or cappacino depending on the weather.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> You and hubby are quite on a mission -- to avert disasters left and right... I'm thinking about the recent electrical wiring discovery


It's always something with us huh..


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> let me see if I can summarise for you, and hopefully I don't miss anybody.:
> Bambam.
> Has bought a tractor, hubby has lots of projects on the go. Clunkers enclosure is still waiting to be done, almost had a disaster with a tree falling on her peach trees that she just planted but hubby came to the rescue.
> 
> Lena
> Daughter did very well with her singing, they went to a festival (Viking) on the weekend and Lena has been finding lots of cool stuff geocaching.
> 
> Linda
> Was on holiday in Scotland, while she was away Mr B went missing and Mrs B was only able to keep one chick alive. Her back was doing much better. Not so much her shoulder and she has to go see some specialists to see what needs to be done going forward. She went to a govenors meeting last night and it took so long that she was in lots of pain last night. But seems to be better today - somewhat anyway. She has put her son to work in her garden while he is waiting for his exam results to come out. And he has now finished at university.
> 
> Lyn.
> 
> Lola is still causing her lots of worrying. He eats a little bit everyday, enjoys the time outside he gets when he can, the vet was not able to do another x-ray last week as Lola kept on pulling his legs back in. Lyn is possibly looking at getting a different vet to give her some help. As this one takes so long and hasn't found out what the problem is yet. Lyn rides a bicycle to fields looking for nice foodies for Lola, but yesterday had to go farther a field, as her normal field did not have what she was looking for.
> 
> Dan, had a minor stroke just before he went on vacation. They said it was a blood clot but are not sure why he had one. He is now on vacation in Florida, he went swimming in the sea for about 30 minutes and had a dolphin swimming about 10-12' from him. He took a picture of a nice Hat that he is looking at getting and wearing (that is if he can get it to shrink to fit his head) He seems to be doing much better at the moment and is enjoying his much deserved holiday. Oh and was supposed to go to the aqarium today. We are waiting for the pics.
> 
> Mark took some very nice photos of jets for a navy day that was going on, he was of course on his kayak when he took the photos, as they get a better view that way (I imagine it is because it is less crowded on the water than it is on land - and he likes kayaking of course)
> 
> Laura popped in and said that she was doing well.
> 
> Kathy is busy with re-doing her fireplace which was a smallish job and has now turned into a big job, as there has been other projects in the house that has now been added to the list that needs to be done. Her son and his teacher seem to be over the cheating thing and it does not actually seem like he was cheating except if starting early is cheating. Anyway we all hope that he has learned that you cannot start early on tests and that he must wait for the teacher to say START.
> 
> Bea - is still busy with her floors - I think they are done, but now it is the spring cleaning that is taking over as they are moving things around and clearing out clutter that they no longer want.
> 
> Adam is still working on his fossils and will pop in again a couple of million years or so, so that he can examine all of us in fossil form that is.
> 
> And now that we are getting some rain here in Cape Town, I am finding all sorts of weeds popping up that I am finding in the field. I am digging them all up and planting them in my garden so that my torts will have some nice gourmet food. And I am waiting for a very special card from Lena with some Denmark Dandelion seeds for my babies. Oh and it seems that Jacques is somehow or other gotten Rue roped into doing Tort Lake, as I have seen Rue practicing her balley moves.
> 
> I really hope that I haven't left anybody out. I am sure that if I have they won't hold it against me and will fill you in.



Wow. An impressive summary!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The box is secure from predators. Woodpeckers are the main nestbox raiders here, but we fitted a metal plate on the front to prevent that.
> 
> The most likely is that he was picked off by a sparrowhawk. Sparrowhawks are small birds of prey that specialise in picking off smaller birds not paying attention ( often around bird feeders.)
> 
> We had feathers on the lawn this morning... Classic leftovers from a sparrowhawk plucking its lunch. Looking at the feathers, the one on our lawn was likely a woodpigeon nestling taken from the nest. Many of the feathers were still "in pin"... not fully developed. It shows there's a sparrowhawk about, just not what's happened to Mr Bluet-it





JoesMum said:


> She'll probably find another mate, but won't lay again this year. They only have one clutch a year and rearing those chicks takes a lot out of them. She's coping alone. She'll do what she can to get this one off the nest and them concentrate on restoring herself to get through the winter


I am sorry to hear and see what happend to Fam. Bluet-it.
I have been always following their story without answering but it is interesting for me too.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I made it down here safe and sound everything's good.
> It has been raining and come one pretty heavy downpour but it didn't last long. So hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I did make it down to the beach and I was alone LOL.
> View attachment 239409
> View attachment 239410
> View attachment 239411


The last of these three pictures makes me dreaming... of a lonely island with fresh water and a lot of different fruits to eat and a wonderful beach....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Did he buy it as a new project?  You guys have so many projects right now...


I always say: Let a man have an old car or tractor to work on. That`ll be much more better than going in a tavern .....


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Some pics.
> View attachment 239495
> View attachment 239496
> View attachment 239497
> View attachment 239498
> View attachment 239499
> View attachment 239500


Who is the handsome young guy on the one pic ? 
Do you know that you are luckily too young for me, or I am too old for you and you are too far away from me..... LOL !

Take it as a very kind joke Dan.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> At least I felt good enough to get to watch the sun set. That is one of the things I wanted to do.


Sunsets and sundowns on a beach are always beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> My view right now:
> View attachment 239520
> 
> That’s the Viking Ship Museum on the fjord. Many people say the building is ugly, so it might be taken down and rebuilt in the next few years. It’s much nicer on the inside.


Who had said that museums should be beautiful ???? The inside and the expositions are the things that count.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wow. An impressive summary!


You making me blush [emoji4] . Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Physio went well yesterday. I am better, but the session showed I am far from fixed. A referral to an orthopaedic specialist is now inevitable for my shoulder problems. I’m still hopeful of avoiding the neurologist for my lower back.
> 
> I have someone in to clean my house today. My back has made proper housework too difficult so paying someone to do a thorough job is an investment.
> 
> Son has completed all his university work and is home, although we still need to retrieve his stuff from Bristol. He has an anxious wait for results now.
> 
> I shall be dragging him out in the garden shortly and directing him in various things that need doing! He’s very amenable, so there shouldn’t be too many protests.
> 
> I have a governor meeting tonight, so I must get my head round the paperwork... I have read it through once, but need to do so again.
> 
> Not speak later


I am glad that your physio went well. I hope you are better soon. Drag your son in the garden and tie him down where he should do the work.  With a lot of food and water in his reach it should work.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Deal!


Sooo. When do you want to go to lunch?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hump Day?? Don't let my husband see that. He might take it the wrong way and get happy!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Okay, I seem to have caught up. I never know when I am on my computer, as the order of the threads etc, always get jumbled up.
> 
> I think that somehow or other Rue has gotten in contact with Jacques, as she seems to be doing alot of Balley moves lately. Notice her back legs..
> View attachment 239525
> 
> 
> I think she is practicing for Tort lake.
> 
> Today is overcast again and windy. Hopefully we get some rain to go with that. I went last night searching in the field for some weeds and found some Dandelion plants and plantain. I dug them up and replanted them in my garden. Hopfully they take and start growing. So far any dandelion plants I have found and tried transplanting haven't taken, So I am hoping these ones do take. And if all else fails then I have some seeds coming my way as a back up. Even if it turns out that I don't need them as a back up, I am of the opinion that you cannot have too many of them. As summer is a long time. I also bought some Asian plantain seeds and Plantain (Plantago major) to sow into my garden. as well as evening primrose and medicinal coneflower (Echinacea species)
> Am I correct and this is Plantain but the thin leaf one?
> View attachment 239526
> 
> 
> Anyway that is my news for now. Hoping you all are having a good day today so far.


Congrats ! That is a fine tortoise food plant. It is this one:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_lanceolata


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here is some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 239537
> View attachment 239538
> View attachment 239539
> View attachment 239540


Beautiful pics !!!!!!!
I bet there is a nice night life with music, young people and parties.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> What would be wrong with that?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I'm suffering from two hours on a meeting room chair at a location an hour's drive from home. Painkillers are necessary tonight to ensure I get some sleep.
> 
> Hopefully all will relax and recover tonight


Meeting room chairs are not good for your back ! Get well soon.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay, This is what I am going to order:
> 
> *Hawaiian Heart Throb® Smoothie*
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 239627
> 
> 
> mmmm, yummy. Have you decided what you want yet?


I want to watch you getting your mouth so wide open to take a big bite


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Can you remember for that long? I have to write down notes, if I want to remember anything. And then I have to remember where I put the notes!


Put your notes in the fridge ! I think that is the place where we take a look a lot of times a day.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


>


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> o-O, I am feeling lonely again. And there is no work to do! Soooo you all know what that means right! Picture time
> 
> View attachment 239630
> 
> 
> This one I am sure has a typo and should have said Tort Friends discuss poop.
> 
> View attachment 239631
> 
> 
> I promise, really I do!!
> 
> View attachment 239632
> 
> 
> So very true
> 
> View attachment 239633
> 
> 
> For the ladies. Sorry Mark and Adam....
> 
> View attachment 239634
> 
> 
> Sooo who is going first??
> 
> View attachment 239635
> 
> 
> It wasn't me!!
> 
> View attachment 239636
> 
> 
> And the last one to tide you over for the rest of the day:
> 
> View attachment 239637


I like it when you are feeling alone and bored. You always finding funny thing to laugh....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The tennis ball trick
> 
> Well, that is just in case I lose my job, then I will have another career to fall back on! LOL serioussly though it is when you take a tennis ball and put it in a sock (so that you can control it) then you Put it behind your back and then move it around while press back against a wall or you can use it on the floor, depending on which area you want to work on and or which is easiest. It is like using those foam rollers, but it smaller therefore gives you a deeper work out. So here are two links one for the piriformas and one for the neck.


Good idea ! I will try it. 
Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Sooo. When do you want to go to lunch?




Hm-m-m-m. . .





I wonder how long it will take me to save up a couple thousand bucks?​


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> 15 C is a tad chilly, but very reasonable for spring here. It’s much warmer right now though (22C high), and looks like we’re going to get blasted by a heatwave - two days of 27C!
> Yep, I went down the shore around the museum yesterday to find this:
> View attachment 239638
> 
> And today these:
> View attachment 239639
> 
> View attachment 239640


Good that you mentioned Geo-catching. Otherwise I would be astonished about the things you`ve found.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> let me see if I can summarise for you, and hopefully I don't miss anybody.:
> Bambam.
> Has bought a tractor, hubby has lots of projects on the go. Clunkers enclosure is still waiting to be done, almost had a disaster with a tree falling on her peach trees that she just planted but hubby came to the rescue.
> 
> Lena
> Daughter did very well with her singing, they went to a festival (Viking) on the weekend and Lena has been finding lots of cool stuff geocaching.
> 
> Linda
> Was on holiday in Scotland, while she was away Mr B went missing and Mrs B was only able to keep one chick alive. Her back was doing much better. Not so much her shoulder and she has to go see some specialists to see what needs to be done going forward. She went to a govenors meeting last night and it took so long that she was in lots of pain last night. But seems to be better today - somewhat anyway. She has put her son to work in her garden while he is waiting for his exam results to come out. And he has now finished at university.
> 
> Lyn.
> 
> Lola is still causing her lots of worrying. He eats a little bit everyday, enjoys the time outside he gets when he can, the vet was not able to do another x-ray last week as Lola kept on pulling his legs back in. Lyn is possibly looking at getting a different vet to give her some help. As this one takes so long and hasn't found out what the problem is yet. Lyn rides a bicycle to fields looking for nice foodies for Lola, but yesterday had to go farther a field, as her normal field did not have what she was looking for.
> 
> Dan, had a minor stroke just before he went on vacation. They said it was a blood clot but are not sure why he had one. He is now on vacation in Florida, he went swimming in the sea for about 30 minutes and had a dolphin swimming about 10-12' from him. He took a picture of a nice Hat that he is looking at getting and wearing (that is if he can get it to shrink to fit his head) He seems to be doing much better at the moment and is enjoying his much deserved holiday. Oh and was supposed to go to the aqarium today. We are waiting for the pics.
> 
> Mark took some very nice photos of jets for a navy day that was going on, he was of course on his kayak when he took the photos, as they get a better view that way (I imagine it is because it is less crowded on the water than it is on land - and he likes kayaking of course)
> 
> Laura popped in and said that she was doing well.
> 
> Kathy is busy with re-doing her fireplace which was a smallish job and has now turned into a big job, as there has been other projects in the house that has now been added to the list that needs to be done. Her son and his teacher seem to be over the cheating thing and it does not actually seem like he was cheating except if starting early is cheating. Anyway we all hope that he has learned that you cannot start early on tests and that he must wait for the teacher to say START.
> 
> Bea - is still busy with her floors - I think they are done, but now it is the spring cleaning that is taking over as they are moving things around and clearing out clutter that they no longer want.
> 
> Adam is still working on his fossils and will pop in again a couple of million years or so, so that he can examine all of us in fossil form that is.
> 
> And now that we are getting some rain here in Cape Town, I am finding all sorts of weeds popping up that I am finding in the field. I am digging them all up and planting them in my garden so that my torts will have some nice gourmet food. And I am waiting for a very special card from Lena with some Denmark Dandelion seeds for my babies. Oh and it seems that Jacques is somehow or other gotten Rue roped into doing Tort Lake, as I have seen Rue practicing her balley moves.
> 
> I really hope that I haven't left anybody out. I am sure that if I have they won't hold it against me and will fill you in.



Thank you Carol for the summery.
I thought I wasn`t able to catch up with all posts but because of rainy weather today I was.
You guys are really busy here.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I want to watch you getting your mouth so wide open to take a big bite


Lol. Nope not going to happen. I would cut it into smaller pieces. I don't have a big mouth ( only when I talk).


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Your summary is amazing Carol. It may mean you spend too much time in the CDR? [emoji23]


Nooooo, not Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Put your notes in the fridge ! I think that is the place where we take a look a lot of times a day.


Hmmm. Good point. I'll make a note of that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


I like this one.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh No!!! I totally forgot about Yvonne. Unacceptable again. So Sorry Yvonne.
> Okay well Yvonne has been craving company for lunch at Red Robin. She has been finding it difficult to get the motivation to do anything other than stay inside lately and I read on another thread that she found one little baby in her incubator, but it was the only little one she found alive - all the others had maggots on them and or were either infertile or rotton. The scary thing was that initially she had her hand in the box without being able to see in the box properly. I said she needs to keep it, as it had such a special story attached to it and someone else suggested that Yvonne names it "Maggot"


Uiiiiihhhhhhhhhhh, maggots ! I hate maggots. Hope the baby survives.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I like it when you are feeling alone and bored. You always finding funny thing to laugh....


Yip. Best way to cheer up. [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like this one.


Then you like this too


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Good point. I'll make a note of that.


LOL! Make them sticky notes. I can see Carol's house now. . . sticky notes on the fridge. . . sticky notes on the bathroom mirror. . . sticky notes on the side of the stove. . . here a note, there a note, everywhere a note, note!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will take me to save up a couple thousand bucks?​


Aahhh. But we don't have a Red Robin here, so effectively I would need to come to you. Sooooo - I wonder how long it will take me to save. Tell you what, if I am ever in your neck of the woods we are going to lunch and if ever you are in my neck of the woods then I will take you out to lunch.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol for the summery.
> I thought I wasn`t able to catch up with all posts but because of rainy weather today I was.
> You guys are really busy here.


We still trying to get to the 200k post mark before Adam returns. So got to keep busy.[emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Bee62

or that:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol for the summery.
> I thought I wasn`t able to catch up with all posts but because of rainy weather today I was.
> You guys are really busy here.


Rain is a good thing to have. It will wash your car for you. The sheep and lambs too. And it gave you time to visit us for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Then you like this too


Yes. He is so funny.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Aahhh. But we don't have a Red Robin here, so effectively I would need to come to you. Sooooo - I wonder how long it will take me to save. Tell you what, if I am ever in your neck of the woods we are going to lunch and if ever you are in my neck of the woods then I will take you out to lunch.
> View attachment 239659


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Make them sticky notes. I can see Carol's house now. . . sticky notes on the fridge. . . sticky notes on the bathroom mirror. . . sticky notes on the side of the stove. . . here a note, there a note, everywhere a note, note!


Old McDonalds farm. Sometimes I think my husband is convinced that I am trying to build a McDonalds farm. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Nope not going to happen. I would cut it into smaller pieces. I don't have a big mouth ( only when I talk).


Me too !
The older and wiser you get the bigger gets your mouth too....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Good point. I'll make a note of that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> or that:


Four? Four is too many.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Make them sticky notes. I can see Carol's house now. . . sticky notes on the fridge. . . sticky notes on the bathroom mirror. . . sticky notes on the side of the stove. . . here a note, there a note, everywhere a note, note!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Four? Four is too many.


Foreplay .... Don`t know what that is ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Foreplay .... Don`t know what that is ?


Yes I do. It is when you need four people for a board game like monopoly. [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Rain is a good thing to have. It will wash your car for you. The sheep and lambs too. And it gave you time to visit us for a while.


YES !!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for the rain.
But, btw. I was missing the CDR and all my roommates too. Can`t stay away for too long.
So double Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes I do. It is when you need four people for a board game like monopoly. [emoji6]


OKAY .... I think I am going to have a serious talk with your hubby, - just he and me .... LOL !


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yes I do. It is when you need four people for a board game like monopoly. [emoji6]


But I prefer Battleships. You only need two people for that. And you you can now get one that talks and everything. Like this.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> OKAY .... I think I am going to have a serious talk with your hubby, - just he and me .... LOL !


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> YES !!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for the rain.
> But, btw. I was missing the CDR and all my roommates too. Can`t stay away for too long.
> So double Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


I second and third that.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> But I prefer Battleships. You only need two people for that. And you you can now get one that talks and everything. Like this.
> View attachment 239660


A game that talks with me ? GREAT ! Can I tell him or her ( what sex ? ) all my secrets ????? Where can I get this one ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I second and third that.


D` accord.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A game that talks with me ? GREAT ! Can I tell him or her ( what sex ? ) all my secrets ????? Where can I get this one ?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji87] no. The point of the game is to keep your secrets close and for your opponent to try and guess them. That is to sink all your battleships. If they get it right before you sink theirs, you lose. Keep your secrets close to your heart.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji87] no. The point of the game is to keep your secrets close and for your opponent to try and guess them. That is to sink all your battleships. If they get it right before you sink theirs, you lose. Keep your secrets close to your heart.


That is disappointing. I don`t want such a game and I don`t want to lose all my battleships.
Sorry, I am only teasing you .... the clown for breakfast was to heavy ....





...... without the CDR !


----------



## Bee62

YES, we can ........


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is disappointing. I don`t want such a game and I don`t want to lose all my battleships.
> Sorry, I am only teasing you .... the clown for breakfast was to heavy ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... without the CDR !


Lol. I agree.


----------



## Bee62

For the last time: THIS IS NO PEEP SHOW chicks !


----------



## Bee62

I saw ..... very scary things going on...................................................


----------



## Bee62

Praying to king cat:


----------



## Bee62

Ohhh, I didn`t read there is vodka in the cake .........


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I thought I had better update you on our feisty nestling. 



Baby bluet-it is very strong. He does not want to be brooded. So Mrs B tries her hardest to snuggle over him and a head immediately appears alongside gaping for food. 

Today Baby B just wriggled out from under her and climbed on top of her. Just now Baby B escaped the nest cup completely


----------



## JoesMum

Baby B in action before the great escape


----------



## Bee62

Sometimes something is hanging on you and you don`t know why ......


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I don't know what the womble is, but I agree. The hall was built in the 60s and there's nothing particularly wrong with it despite it being battered by storms over the years.



Good evening Lena 
This is a womble - some of the first recyclers and their songs are favourites of Adam


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Today is the day that you were going to try do the X-Ray again. Are you going to go or are you going to try one of those other vets?


Hi Carol,
I am waiting to see if the antibiotics work first, I thought today was his last dose but that will be Saturday.
I have emailed the vets in Bristol as well.
Lola has eaten quite a few dandies and plantains this evening and picked at other offerings today as well, although he has gone off the critical and is refusing to take anything with it on - even pushing it back out of his mouth.
He had a surprisingly large and solid poop in his bath this morning (sorry for the detail but I wasn't expecting that considering how little he has eaten) and weed and passed urates again. He has been quite active this evening but has just tucked himself into his bed for the night.
Hopefully I the Bristol vets will get back to me with some advice but I know they won't say too much without seeing him.

Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Is that the one who took his ironing to his mom?


Yup the same useless lump!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol,
> I am waiting to see if the antibiotics work first, I thought today was his last dose but that will be Saturday.
> I have emailed the vets in Bristol as well.
> Lola has eaten quite a few dandies and plantains this evening and picked at other offerings today as well, although he has gone off the critical and is refusing to take anything with it on - even pushing it back out of his mouth.
> He had a surprisingly large and solid poop in his bath this morning (sorry for the detail but I wasn't expecting that considering how little he has eaten) and weed and passed urates again. He has been quite active this evening but has just tucked himself into his bed for the night.
> Hopefully I the Bristol vets will get back to me with some advice but I know they won't say too much without seeing him.
> 
> Hope you have had a good day.


Poop conversation, discussion and photos are entirely normal on TFO 

It sounds like Lola is making progress


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> For reference
> 
> Hormone Implant for Male TGG with a one track mind - 2016 edition
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php...-with-a-one-track-mind---2016-edition.141520/


Thanks Linda hope the back and shoulder are better today.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For the last time: THIS IS NO PEEP SHOW chicks !


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will take me to save up a couple thousand bucks?​



That’s one heck of a lunch if you need that much money...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I saw ..... very scary things going on...................................................


That looks like me at the end of the work week.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Linda hope the back and shoulder are better today.


I recovered from the office chair with sleep thank goodness. 

Today I have done a lot of walking, dodging rain showers, and joined my yoga friends for coffee. They all had cake too saying they needed it as the class was really hard. I don't see me going back this side of the summer


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ohhh, I didn`t read there is vodka in the cake .........


[emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol for the summery.
> I thought I wasn`t able to catch up with all posts but because of rainy weather today I was.
> You guys are really busy here.



Yay for the rainy day! We get to keep you tied to the computer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


>


She may never have to paint her walls ever again!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Make them sticky notes. I can see Carol's house now. . . sticky notes on the fridge. . . sticky notes on the bathroom mirror. . . sticky notes on the side of the stove. . . here a note, there a note, everywhere a note, note!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Baby B in action before the great escape


Baby B definitly has a mind of its own. No wonder it survived.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes something is hanging on you and you don`t know why ......


Eina!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We still trying to get to the 200k post mark before Adam returns. So got to keep busy.[emoji6] [emoji1]



Less than 93k to go...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes I do. It is when you need four people for a board game like monopoly. [emoji6]



I’m in


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I thought I had better update you on our feisty nestling.
> View attachment 239668
> 
> 
> Baby bluet-it is very strong. He does not want to be brooded. So Mrs B tries her hardest to snuggle over him and a head immediately appears alongside gaping for food.
> 
> Today Baby B just wriggled out from under her and climbed on top of her. Just now Baby B escaped the nest cup completely
> View attachment 239667


Good Luck Baby bluet-it.
Now Mum can gave a good rest!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Lena
> This is a womble - some of the first recyclers and their songs are favourites of Adam


Oh I remember them. Lol it seems that today is for old memories.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Poop conversation, discussion and photos are entirely normal on TFO
> 
> It sounds like Lola is making progress


Hi LInda 
Very very slowly, but still a long way to go.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I second and third that.



Glad you’re in good company there...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> YES, we can ........



YES, we...ekend!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I recovered from the office chair with sleep thank goodness.
> 
> Today I have done a lot of walking, dodging rain showers, and joined my yoga friends for coffee. They all had cake too saying they needed it as the class was really hard. I don't see me going back this side of the summer


A long recovery for you too, Linda.
Cake will make everything - well most things - feel better.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I thought I had better update you on our feisty nestling.
> View attachment 239668
> 
> 
> Baby bluet-it is very strong. He does not want to be brooded. So Mrs B tries her hardest to snuggle over him and a head immediately appears alongside gaping for food.
> 
> Today Baby B just wriggled out from under her and climbed on top of her. Just now Baby B escaped the nest cup completely
> View attachment 239667



Imagine _him_ as a teenager!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes something is hanging on you and you don`t know why ......



It’s like something is weighing him down...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol,
> I am waiting to see if the antibiotics work first, I thought today was his last dose but that will be Saturday.
> I have emailed the vets in Bristol as well.
> Lola has eaten quite a few dandies and plantains this evening and picked at other offerings today as well, although he has gone off the critical and is refusing to take anything with it on - even pushing it back out of his mouth.
> He had a surprisingly large and solid poop in his bath this morning (sorry for the detail but I wasn't expecting that considering how little he has eaten) and weed and passed urates again. He has been quite active this evening but has just tucked himself into his bed for the night.
> Hopefully I the Bristol vets will get back to me with some advice but I know they won't say too much without seeing him.
> 
> Hope you have had a good day.


I wonder if he is refusing the crtical care if that means he is on his way to recovery. Hopefully the antibiotics do work and or he is just being stubborn and intent on giving you a hard time. Anyway please carry on updating us, as we all want him to get better. I am also hoping the Bristol vets do come back soon and at least give you the name of a good vet.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s one heck of a lunch if you need that much money...


Well there is the cost of a plane ticket, accommodation etc.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> She may never have to paint her walls ever again!!!


What a good idea!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Lena
> This is a womble - some of the first recyclers and their songs are favourites of Adam



Phew. Nothing like the creepy Teletubbies, and predating the current drive to Reuse and Recycle. Nice!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 239683


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yup the same useless lump!!!



I’m surprised the mom took him back.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Poop conversation, discussion and photos are entirely normal on TFO
> 
> It sounds like Lola is making progress



Poop is good!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I've limited my soda intake, so I usually order iced tea or just have water. You?


I wonder if they have good lemonade? I love lemonade if it's made right.. *takes a sip of homemade lemonade*


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That looks like me at the end of the work week.



Mental note: Never meet with Carol on a Friday...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> She may never have to paint her walls ever again!!!



That’s a noteworthy bonus!


----------



## Kristoff

I’m off to bed. Yoga early tomorrow. Nos da, roommates!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> I want to watch you getting your mouth so wide open to take a big bite


You have to squish it! You take the pic of the giant burger first and then you smoosh it flat so it fits..


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Yes I do. It is when you need four people for a board game like monopoly. [emoji6]


Aww.. now I wanna play monopoly.
I love board games and stuff but have no one to play them with.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m in


Awesome.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Ohhh, I didn`t read there is vodka in the cake .........


That cat better share then!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Glad you’re in good company there...


There was a fourth somewhere but I can't seem to find her. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A long recovery for you too, Linda.
> Cake will make everything - well most things - feel better.


Are we having cheese cake again. Or would you like to try some milktart.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Poop conversation, discussion and photos are entirely normal on TFO
> 
> It sounds like Lola is making progress


I would prefer it if these were not belonging to any humans though!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m surprised the mom took him back.


A mothers love is Blind.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I wonder if they have good lemonade? I love lemonade if it's made right.. *takes a sip of homemade lemonade*


Are you sharing?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Mental note: Never meet with Carol on a Friday...


Whahaha. Do you need a sticky note? Bee was kind enough to give me a wall full of them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s a noteworthy bonus!


I see that. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed. Yoga early tomorrow. Nos da, roommates!


Goid night sleep tight and sweet dreams Lena.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Are you sharing?


Absolutely! I squeezed the lemons myself [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> You have to squish it! You take the pic of the giant burger first and then you smoosh it flat so it fits..


Aaaahh. I never knew that. Will need to do that then.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Aww.. now I wanna play monopoly.
> I love board games and stuff but have no one to play them with.


I wonder if there is an online one available which you can play with friends across the world? Wouldn't that be cool. We could then all have a game. BUT no arguements and the banks decision is final. You are allowed to call a friend when you go to jail but you are still not allowed to pass begin.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I would prefer it if these were not belonging to any humans though!


[emoji87] ditto.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I wonder if there is an online one available which you can play with friends across the world? Wouldn't that be cool. We could then all have a game. BUT no arguements and the banks decision is final. You are allowed to call a friend when you go to jail but you are still not allowed to pass begin.[emoji1]


There used to be some.. wonder if there is an app


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Absolutely! I squeezed the lemons myself [emoji1]


I don't remember having tasted homemade lemonade. I will need to get the recipe from you and try and make some myself.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> There used to be some.. wonder if there is an app


I am going to look.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I wonder if he is refusing the crtical care if that means he is on his way to recovery. Hopefully the antibiotics do work and or he is just being stubborn and intent on giving you a hard time. Anyway please carry on updating us, as we all want him to get better. I am also hoping the Bristol vets do come back soon and at least give you the name of a good vet.


Thanks Carol.
I think there is an element of Lola being picky. He will often refuse the good stuff, but he wants to eat as soon as he sniffs cucumber, or romaine or tomato (which I used for the meds today). He only has minimal rations though.
He was trying to reach the cucumber which was on the work surface next to his bath yesterday!
So I am hoping that if he was seriously ill he wouldn't want to eat at all.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’m surprised the mom took him back.


I don't think she did. I think he ended up in a bedsit - prob still did his washing though


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am going to look.



We could play I-spy


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> There used to be some.. wonder if there is an app


I found this on play store. Maybe we can get 6 of us to download and have a game one morning/afternoon/night depending on which time zone you are in.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I found this on play store. Maybe we can get 6 of us to download and have a game one morning/afternoon/night depending on which time zone you are in.
> View attachment 239686


Sounds fun. Definitely have to figure out when the best time to play is though


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol.
> I think there is an element of Lola being picky. He will often refuse the good stuff, but he wants to eat as soon as he sniffs cucumber, or romaine or tomato (which I used for the meds today). He only has minimal rations though.
> He was trying to reach the cucumber which was on the work surface next to his bath yesterday!
> So I am hoping that if he was seriously ill he wouldn't want to eat at all.


Absolutely. They are just like children it seems, and like to give their parents grey hair.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed. Yoga early tomorrow. Nos da, roommates!


Nos Da Lena - sleep well and have a good Friday!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds fun. Definitely have to figure out when the best time to play is though


Yip that would be the tricky part though.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We could play I-spy


I think there is a thread for the game I spy. Besides wouldn't it be fun to play monopoly online with each other?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I think there is a thread for tge game I spy. Besides wouldn't it be fun to pkay monopoly online with each other?


I was just wondering of the old I spy tread was still going.
I love playing Scattergories, It's usually played at Xmas - but causes a few arguments!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I was just wondering of the old I spy tread was still going.
> I love playing Scattergories, It's usually played at Xmas - but causes a few arguments!!


I am not familiar with that game at all.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am not familiar with that game at all.


Everyone or every team has a card with a list of categories and then a letter is picked and all the answers have to start with that. 
(It's better than it sounds)


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I was just wondering of the old I spy tread was still going.
> I love playing Scattergories, It's usually played at Xmas - but causes a few arguments!!


I see how it works. That does look like fun too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Everyone or every team has a card with a list of categories and then a letter is picked and all the answers have to start with that.
> (It's better than it sounds)


I googled it. It does look like fun. Might even be do able on here. But we would all need to play at the same time.


----------



## Bambam1989

Is there a thread for a movie quote game? We used to play it on road trips when I was a kid.


----------



## CarolM

Well the eyes are closing now. So Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Is there a thread for a movie quote game? We used to play it on road trips when I was a kid.


I don't think so.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well the eyes are closing now. So Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Sweet dreams Carol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I googled it. It does look like fun. Might even be do able on here. But we would all need to play at the same time.


....and someone to set the categories....but yes I think it's possible if we can arrange a time,


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Is there a thread for a movie quote game? We used to play it on road trips when I was a kid.


I would be useless at that as rarely watch films, but that would be do able too.
Someone kicks off with a quote and the person who is right sets the next quote.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well the eyes are closing now. So Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Goodnight Carol, sleep well and Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> I would be useless at that as rarely watch films, but that would be do able too.
> Someone kicks off with a quote and the person who is right sets the next quote.


I probably won't be very good at it either. But may be interesting to give a try. 
I might start it up after I get back from picking my daughter up from school.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably won't be very good at it either. But may be interesting to give a try.
> I might start it up after I get back from picking my daughter up from school.


Sounds like a plan. I will have to look out for it tomorrow as it's almost bedtime here and I have to do a few things before I get there.
I will try to drag up a few quotes from the recesses of my brain to use when - or rather_* if *_-I have to provide one.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight now too.
Enjoy the rest of your Thursday and have a Fabulous Friday!!
Nos Da everyone!


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight now too.
> Enjoy the rest of your Thursday and have a Fabulous Friday!!
> Nos Da everyone!


Goodnight


----------



## Momof4

I was gone for the day at my daughters 6th grade Olympics and you guys sure chatted!! 
I’ve had back spasms for 2 days and it was killing me at the meet! I paced and tried sitting it it was so annoying so I made a chiropractor app for this evening because the Olympic finals are tomorrow.

Here’s a few pics. She’s the tall one in pink with headband. 
She had a pretty good showing with 2 wins and a 2nd place. 
I have video but I’m to lazy to put it on YouTube. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes. He is so funny.


He reminds me on Adam. Hating camels !
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I was gone for the day at my daughters 6th grade Olympics and you guys sure chatted!!
> I’ve had back spasms for 2 days and it was killing me at the meet! I paced and tried sitting it it was so annoying so I made a chiropractor app for this evening because the Olympic finals are tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s a few pics. She’s the tall one in pink with headband.
> She had a pretty good showing with 2 wins and a 2nd place.
> I have video but I’m to lazy to put it on YouTube. Maybe tonight.
> 
> View attachment 239688
> 
> View attachment 239689


Poor Kathy ! I am sorry to hear about your back pain. Pain is always annoying and bad.
Your daughter looks a lot like you. Very pretty !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Baby B in action before the great escape


Baby B is very naughty.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Not sure about the purple, but Ed+lime green could definitely look like this:
> View attachment 238748
> 
> Well spotted, Carol!


After my haircut, I've been told I look much younger.
So, about 70?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yay for the rainy day! We get to keep you tied to the computer.


No ! That`s Bee abusion to tie me to the computer. Bee`s like me want to live free ! Oh, that`s a rhyme I am a poet


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Eina!!!


Pardon ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Less than 93k to go...


Let`s go !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m in


Me too, in monopoly. I love the game but I am used to lose. Every time someone else got the Mayfair with a big hotel ....
I often owned the Old Kent Road.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> After my haircut, I've been told I look much younger.
> So, about 70?


About 80 ...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Poop is good!


When Lola poops every day the doctor can stay away ..... I am a poet ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Mental note: Never meet with Carol on a Friday...


Agree !


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I was just wondering of the old I spy tread was still going.
> I love playing Scattergories, It's usually played at Xmas - but causes a few arguments!!


My granddaughter and I do quizzes together. She's in New Jersey and I'm in California. We do them online, places like quizly.com. But we're on the phone with each other. I imagine it could be adjusted to be used in CDR. ???


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Okay, This is what I am going to order:
> 
> *Hawaiian Heart Throb® Smoothie*
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 239627
> 
> 
> mmmm, yummy. Have you decided what you want yet?


Good Lord!!!!! What IS that??!?!?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> As always, Lyn, you're kraken me up!


I saw that, too!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> let me see if I can summarise for you, and hopefully I don't miss anybody.:
> Bambam.
> Has bought a tractor, hubby has lots of projects on the go. Clunkers enclosure is still waiting to be done, almost had a disaster with a tree falling on her peach trees that she just planted but hubby came to the rescue.
> 
> Lena
> Daughter did very well with her singing, they went to a festival (Viking) on the weekend and Lena has been finding lots of cool stuff geocaching.
> 
> Linda
> Was on holiday in Scotland, while she was away Mr B went missing and Mrs B was only able to keep one chick alive. Her back was doing much better. Not so much her shoulder and she has to go see some specialists to see what needs to be done going forward. She went to a govenors meeting last night and it took so long that she was in lots of pain last night. But seems to be better today - somewhat anyway. She has put her son to work in her garden while he is waiting for his exam results to come out. And he has now finished at university.
> 
> Lyn.
> 
> Lola is still causing her lots of worrying. He eats a little bit everyday, enjoys the time outside he gets when he can, the vet was not able to do another x-ray last week as Lola kept on pulling his legs back in. Lyn is possibly looking at getting a different vet to give her some help. As this one takes so long and hasn't found out what the problem is yet. Lyn rides a bicycle to fields looking for nice foodies for Lola, but yesterday had to go farther a field, as her normal field did not have what she was looking for.
> 
> Dan, had a minor stroke just before he went on vacation. They said it was a blood clot but are not sure why he had one. He is now on vacation in Florida, he went swimming in the sea for about 30 minutes and had a dolphin swimming about 10-12' from him. He took a picture of a nice Hat that he is looking at getting and wearing (that is if he can get it to shrink to fit his head) He seems to be doing much better at the moment and is enjoying his much deserved holiday. Oh and was supposed to go to the aqarium today. We are waiting for the pics.
> 
> Mark took some very nice photos of jets for a navy day that was going on, he was of course on his kayak when he took the photos, as they get a better view that way (I imagine it is because it is less crowded on the water than it is on land - and he likes kayaking of course)
> 
> Laura popped in and said that she was doing well.
> 
> Kathy is busy with re-doing her fireplace which was a smallish job and has now turned into a big job, as there has been other projects in the house that has now been added to the list that needs to be done. Her son and his teacher seem to be over the cheating thing and it does not actually seem like he was cheating except if starting early is cheating. Anyway we all hope that he has learned that you cannot start early on tests and that he must wait for the teacher to say START.
> 
> Bea - is still busy with her floors - I think they are done, but now it is the spring cleaning that is taking over as they are moving things around and clearing out clutter that they no longer want.
> 
> Adam is still working on his fossils and will pop in again a couple of million years or so, so that he can examine all of us in fossil form that is.
> 
> And now that we are getting some rain here in Cape Town, I am finding all sorts of weeds popping up that I am finding in the field. I am digging them all up and planting them in my garden so that my torts will have some nice gourmet food. And I am waiting for a very special card from Lena with some Denmark Dandelion seeds for my babies. Oh and it seems that Jacques is somehow or other gotten Rue roped into doing Tort Lake, as I have seen Rue practicing her balley moves.
> 
> I really hope that I haven't left anybody out. I am sure that if I have they won't hold it against me and will fill you in.


Great summary, Carol!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> He was trying to reach the cucumber which was on the work surface next to his bath yesterday!


I remember my son pulling that trick recovering from a stomach upset. He wasn’t better allegedly, but he was hungry for cake [emoji849][emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I was just wondering of the old I spy tread was still going.
> I love playing Scattergories, It's usually played at Xmas - but causes a few arguments!!



We play that. Best done accompanied by a bottle of wine and good humoured company


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I was gone for the day at my daughters 6th grade Olympics and you guys sure chatted!!
> I’ve had back spasms for 2 days and it was killing me at the meet! I paced and tried sitting it it was so annoying so I made a chiropractor app for this evening because the Olympic finals are tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s a few pics. She’s the tall one in pink with headband.
> She had a pretty good showing with 2 wins and a 2nd place.
> I have video but I’m to lazy to put it on YouTube. Maybe tonight.
> 
> View attachment 239688
> 
> View attachment 239689



So sorry about your back  There are too many of us suffering with back problems. I hope the pain subsides soon. 

I suggested an Osteopath rather than a Chiropractor to Carol. Osteopaths seem to take a more holistic approach and I have found it more helpful. 

My other tip is always to take ibuprofen half an before getting treatment and again as soon as is allowed after. It helps to smooth things through. 

Your daughter did well. I hope the finals day is a success too!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We were up at 4am and are off on another adventure! Postcards to follow


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We were up at 4am and are off on another adventure! Postcards to follow


Have fun you early bird!


----------



## Momof4

Remember these car seats?
Totally safe right?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Remember these car seats?
> Totally safe right?
> 
> View attachment 239705



I’m not sure my parents even had one of those for us


----------



## JoesMum

Sjoe, today’s adventure has started at Heathrow Terminal 5. Not see you later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I would be useless at that as rarely watch films, but that would be do able too.
> Someone kicks off with a quote and the person who is right sets the next quote.


"Well quite frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!" First quote. (That is if no one else has posted one yet. )


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I was gone for the day at my daughters 6th grade Olympics and you guys sure chatted!!
> I’ve had back spasms for 2 days and it was killing me at the meet! I paced and tried sitting it it was so annoying so I made a chiropractor app for this evening because the Olympic finals are tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s a few pics. She’s the tall one in pink with headband.
> She had a pretty good showing with 2 wins and a 2nd place.
> I have video but I’m to lazy to put it on YouTube. Maybe tonight.
> 
> View attachment 239688
> 
> View attachment 239689


Well Done to your daughter. Not so good on the back spasms. Heat should help with that until you can see the chiro. Oh wait, you would have probably gone already. So how did it go?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> After my haircut, I've been told I look much younger.
> So, about 70?


I think more like 40, But then I only have the top of your head to base this on.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ?


Eina! is a South African way of saying 'Ouch!"


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When Lola poops every day the doctor can stay away ..... I am a poet ....


LOL, Yes you are!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Good Lord!!!!! What IS that??!?!?


It is lunch at the Red Robin when and if Yvonne and I ever manage to get together on her side of the woods. You can join us if you would like to.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Great summary, Carol!!!!


Thank you. I tried. I see that I left Ed out though, although I think that Sabine knows about Ed finding some unexpected baby torts.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I remember my son pulling that trick recovering from a stomach upset. He wasn’t better allegedly, but he was hungry for cake [emoji849][emoji1]


See I told you they were just like children.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> You have to squish it! You take the pic of the giant burger first and then you smoosh it flat so it fits..



The Texan amongst us?  [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Remember these car seats?
> Totally safe right?
> 
> View attachment 239705


Nope, I don't think my parents ever used car seats in their day. It was not law at that time. I don't even think we wore seatbelts to be honest.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m not sure my parents even had one of those for us


Snap!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I was gone for the day at my daughters 6th grade Olympics and you guys sure chatted!!
> I’ve had back spasms for 2 days and it was killing me at the meet! I paced and tried sitting it it was so annoying so I made a chiropractor app for this evening because the Olympic finals are tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s a few pics. She’s the tall one in pink with headband.
> She had a pretty good showing with 2 wins and a 2nd place.
> I have video but I’m to lazy to put it on YouTube. Maybe tonight.
> 
> View attachment 239688
> 
> View attachment 239689



Sorry to hear about your back, Kathy! Your daughter is pretty!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> He reminds me on Adam. Hating camels !
> @Tidgy's Dad


Me too! The thinking of Adam part. Not the hating camels part.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> After my haircut, I've been told I look much younger.
> So, about 70?



Hi Ed! How are you? How are the miracle babies?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No ! That`s Bee abusion to tie me to the computer. Bee`s like me want to live free ! Oh, that`s a rhyme I am a poet


Brilliant. 
Sure, live free. But not too far from the computer.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Me too, in monopoly. I love the game but I am used to lose. Every time someone else got the Mayfair with a big hotel ....
> I often owned the Old Kent Road.



Good you specified it’s monopoly you’re talking about.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> About 80 ...



80 is hot. 80F, of course. 
(80C is even hotter, but no, thank you.)


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> When Lola poops every day the doctor can stay away ..... I am a poet ....



Yes, you are.  
*Tort poop every day keeps the doctor away* could easily become TFO’s motto. We should suggest putting it on next year’s calendar.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Lena, Linda and anybody else who is currently awake. (I think that should cover everybody as by the time you read this - you will obviously be awake.)
The Sun is Shining and it is Friday. I had to have three cups of coffee this morning just so I could wake up properly. Although I feel like I could sleep the whole day away. and I could not find Montegomery, so I had to make my own. But even if I say so myself, they were gooood cups of coffee. So looking forward to Saturday, I get to sleep late, I will be working in the garden and hopefully my torts will get some sunshine. I get to plant my seeds. And I am finally going to get to see the latest avengars movie.
I hope that everyone has an awesome Friday and all your dreams come true. (although I am still waiting to win the lottery.)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I remember my son pulling that trick recovering from a stomach upset. He wasn’t better allegedly, but he was hungry for cake [emoji849][emoji1]



Kids


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes, you are.
> *Tort poop every day keeps the doctor away* could easily become TFO’s motto. We should suggest putting it on next year’s calendar.


I think that would be a pooping awesome idea.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We were up at 4am and are off on another adventure! Postcards to follow



Oh dear. You just can’t sit still in your corner for more than a few days, can you?  
 Looking forward to the postcards!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Have fun you early bird!



I bet this mystery trip would involve some birds.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> It is lunch at the Red Robin when and if Yvonne and I ever manage to get together on her side of the woods. You can join us if you would like to.


Would anyone else like to join us? We could make it a jolly get together event!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Remember these car seats?
> Totally safe right?
> 
> View attachment 239705



Didn’t have them in the Soviet Union...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> "Well quite frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!" First quote. (That is if no one else has posted one yet. )



Is Googling allowed?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Eina! is a South African way of saying 'Ouch!"



Awesome. Soon we’ll all speak a mix of Welsh and South African slang...  [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is Googling allowed?


Not sure, It is Bambam's game. I would imagine if all else fails then maybe it should be. Although you want to see if you can remember the quotes on your own!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> See I told you they were just like children.



SNAP’ish!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. You just can’t sit still in your corner for more than a few days, can you?
> Looking forward to the postcards!!





Kristoff said:


> I bet this mystery trip would involve some birds.



Well... we just got on a train and the trip involves more Vikings!

This is our station


----------



## JoesMum

And the weather is considerably better than home - probably unusual for the time if year by local Standards too seeing that we are even further North than where we were last week


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well... we just got on a train and the trip involves more Vikings!
> 
> This is our station
> View attachment 239706



 !!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And the weather is considerably better than home - probably unusual for the time if year by local Standards too seeing that we are even further North than where we were last week
> View attachment 239707



  !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Eina! is a South African way of saying 'Ouch!"


Ah, thank you. Now I understand.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I tried. I see that I left Ed out though, although I think that Sabine knows about Ed finding some unexpected baby torts.


Yes I know ! 
I think I have to move to Florida..... would like finding unexpected baby torts.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Brilliant.
> Sure, live free. But not too far from the computer.


No, not really. I admit I am addicted to TFO.
I have heard that there are no med or therapy against that.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good you specified it’s monopoly you’re talking about.


Why ? I googled Mayfair street is the most expensive street in the monopoly game. 
In German it is the "Schlossallee".


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes I know !
> I think I have to move to Florida..... would like finding unexpected baby torts.


LOL.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I think that would be a pooping awesome idea.


Have you read my signature ?????
That would be a good TFO motto.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think that would be a pooping awesome idea.



[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t have them in the Soviet Union...


Either in Germany. I never sat in such a thing.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Would anyone else like to join us? We could make it a jolly get together event!



An annual CDR conference! Each year happening in different cities/countries across the TFO universe. 
When do we win that lottery again?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes I know !
> I think I have to move to Florida..... would like finding unexpected baby torts.



Or to Cape Town


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, not really. I admit I am addicted to TFO.
> I have heard that there are no med or therapy against that.



TFOlics Anonymous


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Or to Cape Town


That`s right.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why ? I googled Mayfair street is the most expensive street in the monopoly game.
> In German it is the "Schlossallee".



Because we started talking about Monopoly only because someone mentioned foreplay


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Have you read my signature ?????
> That would be a good TFO motto.



I’ll need to check on the computer. The app doesn’t show signatures. The other day I was surprised to discover I still have one.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Because we started talking about Monopoly only because someone mentioned foreplay


I was the one who mentioned the foreplay but I don`t thought of monopoly .....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’ll need to check on the computer. The app doesn’t show signatures. The other day I was surprised to discover I still have one.



Stupid app !
My signature is: *Keeping torts today make the doctors stay away.*


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have you read my signature ?????
> That would be a good TFO motto.


Yeees it would, but all of us are always looking to see if our torts are pooping and get worried if they don't. So although your one is a good one the poop one is better.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> An annual CDR conference! Each year happening in different cities/countries across the TFO universe.
> When do we win that lottery again?


I know. The lottery is becoming more and more essential everyday. That is if I am going to live in the style that I think I should be living in and or going to get to do the things that I want to.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> TFOlics Anonymous


Hi,

I am Carol and I am a TFOholic and a CDRholic!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Because we started talking about Monopoly only because someone mentioned foreplay


Now I wonder who that was?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll need to check on the computer. The app doesn’t show signatures. The other day I was surprised to discover I still have one.


Yip, yours is about Alice!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Stupid app !
> My signature is: *Keeping torts today make the doctors stay away.*



Perfect!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Perfect!


Thank you !


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> "Well quite frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!" First quote. (That is if no one else has posted one yet. )



Oh, now I understand the game. Just checked the other thread. People do know their movies, lol! I’m staying out of there. 
P.S. This one’s Gone with the Wind, no Googling necessary


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, now I understand the game. Just checked the other thread. People do know their movies, lol! I’m staying out of there.
> P.S. This one’s Gone with the Wind, no Googling necessary


Well Done. That is right. I had to google the last one that Bambam set, and I had no clue about the other movies. Lol. Your turn now.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Not sure, It is Bambam's game. I would imagine if all else fails then maybe it should be. Although you want to see if you can remember the quotes on your own!


Someone has started a movie quote thread already. It's been quite active.


----------



## Yvonne G

oops, sorry. . . I see you already know about the other thread. I'll go back under my rock now.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> oops, sorry. . . I see you already know about the other thread. I'll go back under my rock now.


It is fine. Come out, come out and play.


----------



## Momof4

@CarolM
I wish I could use heat but it actually isn’t good. Ice pack is best for pain and a natural way to help inflammation. I also take ibuprofen. 
Here’s another pic during the long jump.

Today are the finals!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> I wish I could use heat but it actually isn’t good. Ice pack is best for pain and a natural way to help inflammation. I also take ibuprofen.
> Here’s another pic during the long jump.
> 
> Today are the finals!!
> View attachment 239718


Awesome picture. So how did she do?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> The Texan amongst us?  [emoji173]️


Born and raised! [emoji12]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> I wish I could use heat but it actually isn’t good. Ice pack is best for pain and a natural way to help inflammation. I also take ibuprofen.
> Here’s another pic during the long jump.
> 
> Today are the finals!!
> View attachment 239718



It depends on the pain. For a muscle tear, I find ice is great. For muscle tension I need heat


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It depends on the pain. For a muscle tear, I find ice is great. For muscle tension I need heat


Heat always works best for me.


----------



## JoesMum

So here goes. We are in Oslo, Norway and they’re having an unexpected heatwave. 

We used the ferry to go over to a couple of museums this afternoon 

Postcards from the ferry

City hall on the right



The castle



The first museum we went to was the Fram Museum - all about polar explorer Amundsen. It was very interesting for us because all we hear about him in the UK is that he beat Scott to the South Pole. You can wander all over the ships; it would be great with your kids Lena if you can get up there!

This is Gjøa, the ship that Amundsen used to discover the north west passage over the top of Canada



And this is Fram - his polar expedition ship



Then we went next door to the kon-tiki museum which is all about explorer Thor Heyerdaal. I remember watching programmes about him on the television when I was a child and was quite excited to see Ra II the boat made of Papyrus he sailed from West Africa to Barbados 



And also Kon-tiki the raft he sailed from South America to Polynesia


----------



## JoesMum

And a few snaps from the city harbour





And the Parliament building



Just off to find some dinner. Not see you later


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So here goes. We are in Oslo, Norway and they’re having an unexpected heatwave.
> 
> We used the ferry to go over to a couple of museums this afternoon
> 
> Postcards from the ferry
> 
> City hall on the right
> View attachment 239730
> 
> 
> The castle
> View attachment 239731
> 
> 
> The first museum we went to was the Fram Museum - all about polar explorer Amundsen. It was very interesting for us because all we hear about him in the UK is that he beat Scott to the South Pole. You can wander all over the ships; it would be great with your kids Lena if you can get up there!
> 
> This is Gjøa, the ship that Amundsen used to discover the north west passage over the top of Canada
> View attachment 239732
> 
> 
> And this is Fram - his polar expedition ship
> View attachment 239733
> 
> 
> Then we went next door to the kon-tiki museum which is all about explorer Thor Heyerdaal. I remember watching programmes about him on the television when I was a child and was quite excited to see Ra II the boat made of Papyrus he sailed from West Africa to Barbados
> View attachment 239734
> 
> 
> And also Kon-tiki the raft he sailed from South America to Polynesia
> View attachment 239735


Wow. Now that is an impressive museum. It looks like quite an adventure. Kids would love it. And it is hard to imagine that kontiki sailed so far in the boat and raft.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And a few snaps from the city harbour
> View attachment 239736
> 
> View attachment 239737
> 
> 
> And the Parliament building
> View attachment 239739
> 
> 
> Just off to find some dinner. Not see you later


The first one if you don't zoom in looks like it could be the silver surfer from the fantastic four stories. [emoji6] Awesome post cards as always.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> I wish I could use heat but it actually isn’t good. Ice pack is best for pain and a natural way to help inflammation. I also take ibuprofen.
> Here’s another pic during the long jump.
> 
> Today are the finals!!
> View attachment 239718



Good luck, Kathy’s daughter!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So here goes. We are in Oslo, Norway and they’re having an unexpected heatwave.
> 
> We used the ferry to go over to a couple of museums this afternoon
> 
> Postcards from the ferry
> 
> City hall on the right
> View attachment 239730
> 
> 
> The castle
> View attachment 239731
> 
> 
> The first museum we went to was the Fram Museum - all about polar explorer Amundsen. It was very interesting for us because all we hear about him in the UK is that he beat Scott to the South Pole. You can wander all over the ships; it would be great with your kids Lena if you can get up there!
> 
> This is Gjøa, the ship that Amundsen used to discover the north west passage over the top of Canada
> View attachment 239732
> 
> 
> And this is Fram - his polar expedition ship
> View attachment 239733
> 
> 
> Then we went next door to the kon-tiki museum which is all about explorer Thor Heyerdaal. I remember watching programmes about him on the television when I was a child and was quite excited to see Ra II the boat made of Papyrus he sailed from West Africa to Barbados
> View attachment 239734
> 
> 
> And also Kon-tiki the raft he sailed from South America to Polynesia
> View attachment 239735



Norwegians don’t seem to like staying in Norway, at least ever since the Vikings discovered a way to get out


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And a few snaps from the city harbour
> View attachment 239736
> 
> View attachment 239737
> 
> 
> And the Parliament building
> View attachment 239739
> 
> 
> Just off to find some dinner. Not see you later



Hope your dinner doesn’t break the bank.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Norwegians don’t seem to like staying in Norway, at least ever since the Vikings discovered a way to get out


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> oops, sorry. . . I see you already know about the other thread. I'll go back under my rock now.


Like that ? LOL ! @Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So here goes. We are in Oslo, Norway and they’re having an unexpected heatwave.
> 
> We used the ferry to go over to a couple of museums this afternoon
> 
> Postcards from the ferry
> 
> City hall on the right
> View attachment 239730
> 
> 
> The castle
> View attachment 239731
> 
> 
> The first museum we went to was the Fram Museum - all about polar explorer Amundsen. It was very interesting for us because all we hear about him in the UK is that he beat Scott to the South Pole. You can wander all over the ships; it would be great with your kids Lena if you can get up there!
> 
> This is Gjøa, the ship that Amundsen used to discover the north west passage over the top of Canada
> View attachment 239732
> 
> 
> And this is Fram - his polar expedition ship
> View attachment 239733
> 
> 
> Then we went next door to the kon-tiki museum which is all about explorer Thor Heyerdaal. I remember watching programmes about him on the television when I was a child and was quite excited to see Ra II the boat made of Papyrus he sailed from West Africa to Barbados
> View attachment 239734
> 
> 
> And also Kon-tiki the raft he sailed from South America to Polynesia
> View attachment 239735


Enjoy your days there ! Why do you and hubby own or need a house ? You are at home in every country.


----------



## Bee62

I can see it.

I can see it coming !






To all my lovely roommates !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Like that ? LOL ! @Yvonne G


That is an awesome rock.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I can see it.
> 
> I can see it coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all my lovely roommates !


Awweee. So cute. To you too Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Problem is that they are too short.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Like that ? LOL ! @Yvonne G



Cozy!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



Mine are Monday and Wednesday...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ed! How are you? How are the miracle babies?


I'm good.
I'm in Georgia visiting my mother.
So far I've found 2 babies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I think more like 40, But then I only have the top of your head to base this on.


I'm 53 and going on 80


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I booked a motel a week ago on the outskirts of Albany Georgia (the nicer. Newer part)
I booked over the Internet DIRECTLY through the motel. No middleman.
I received my confirmation.
Upon arrival, I was told that this is "graduation" weekend. Whatever the Hell that is and that they were booked solid. I had no room. Nothing.(And good luck finding another room nearby)
I didn't want to cause a scene. So I quietly went into the lobby area and called the parent companies 1-800 number and let them have it!
They called the front desk, and wouldn't you know it? A room became available.........................And it's a suite!
I just grabbed the room cards and came upstairs to take a shower. But curious, I contacted my credit card company. I only use the same one for travel. It's easy to keep track of. AND I was charged for the suite upgrade!
I got back on the phone to the same 1-800 number with my complaint reference number in hand....And now the room is free.
Should I still write a bad review?
Should I still feel badly about swiping the tiny soaps?
It's a nice room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I think more like 40, But then I only have the top of your head to base this on.


I've had a gut on me since I stopped playing football. But I was always strong and healthy. Until recently.
I feel like everything caught up with me almost overnight.
Am I not alone with this?


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I booked a motel a week ago on the outskirts of Albany Georgia (the nicer. Newer part)
> I booked over the Internet DIRECTLY through the motel. No middleman.
> I received my confirmation.
> Upon arrival, I was told that this is "graduation" weekend. Whatever the Hell that is and that they were booked solid. I had no room. Nothing.(And good luck finding another room nearby)
> I didn't want to cause a scene. So I quietly went into the lobby area and called the parent companies 1-800 number and let them have it!
> They called the front desk, and wouldn't you know it? A room became available...And it's a suite!
> I just grabbed the room cards and came upstairs to take a shower. But curious, I contacted my credit card company. I only use the same one for travel. It's easy to keep track of. AND I was charged for the suite upgrade!
> I got back on the phone with my complaint reference number in hand....And now the room us free.
> Should I still write a bad review?
> Should I still feel badly about swiping the tiny soaps?
> It's a nice room.



I wouldn’t leave a review at all. Enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Momof4

Heading to rewards ceremony now. Now sure how she placed yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Heading to rewards ceremony now. Now sure how she placed yet.


Boy do I need to read and catch up


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Like that ? LOL ! @Yvonne G


Hey! What's that guy doing in my spot?


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I booked a motel a week ago on the outskirts of Albany Georgia (the nicer. Newer part)
> I booked over the Internet DIRECTLY through the motel. No middleman.
> I received my confirmation.
> Upon arrival, I was told that this is "graduation" weekend. Whatever the Hell that is and that they were booked solid. I had no room. Nothing.(And good luck finding another room nearby)
> I didn't want to cause a scene. So I quietly went into the lobby area and called the parent companies 1-800 number and let them have it!
> They called the front desk, and wouldn't you know it? A room became available.........................And it's a suite!
> I just grabbed the room cards and came upstairs to take a shower. But curious, I contacted my credit card company. I only use the same one for travel. It's easy to keep track of. AND I was charged for the suite upgrade!
> I got back on the phone to the same 1-800 number with my complaint reference number in hand....And now the room is free.
> Should I still write a bad review?
> Should I still feel badly about swiping the tiny soaps?
> It's a nice room.


It just proves how much people get taken advantage of if they don't stick up for themselves. Good job, Ed!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had a gut on me since I stopped playing football. But I was always strong and healthy. Until recently.
> I feel like everything caught up with me almost overnight.
> Am I not alone with this?


No you are not alone. Ever since my back issue started in 2014 (I am 45) I feel like I am 80.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm 53 and going on 80


Lol. 45 going on 80.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I booked a motel a week ago on the outskirts of Albany Georgia (the nicer. Newer part)
> I booked over the Internet DIRECTLY through the motel. No middleman.
> I received my confirmation.
> Upon arrival, I was told that this is "graduation" weekend. Whatever the Hell that is and that they were booked solid. I had no room. Nothing.(And good luck finding another room nearby)
> I didn't want to cause a scene. So I quietly went into the lobby area and called the parent companies 1-800 number and let them have it!
> They called the front desk, and wouldn't you know it? A room became available.........................And it's a suite!
> I just grabbed the room cards and came upstairs to take a shower. But curious, I contacted my credit card company. I only use the same one for travel. It's easy to keep track of. AND I was charged for the suite upgrade!
> I got back on the phone to the same 1-800 number with my complaint reference number in hand....And now the room is free.
> Should I still write a bad review?
> Should I still feel badly about swiping the tiny soaps?
> It's a nice room.


Good thing you checked your credit card. Sometimes it is worth causing a fuss. Enjoy the suite.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Heading to rewards ceremony now. Now sure how she placed yet.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! What's that guy doing in my spot?


Not fair. I want it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hope your dinner doesn’t break the bank.



It is VERY expensive here. A beer costs nearly double central London prices


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> No you are not alone. Ever since my back issue started in 2014 (I am 45) I feel like I am 80.


Sciatica?
Mine's been bad since I injured it in 1982. But recently really started to hurt the whole right leg.
Is yours just the back, itself?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm 53 and going on 80



I’m 54 - 45 at heart - and hoping the bones don’t get any older soon


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There's a big motorcycle dealership next door to this place.(with KAWASAKIs)
I'm going to walk over and check it out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I’m 54 - 45 at heart - and hoping the bones don’t get any older soon


I hope so too


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sciatica?
> Mine's been bad since I injured it in 1982. But recently really started to hurt the whole right leg.
> Is yours just the back, itself?


No it started on the left leg but it sometimes goes down the right as well now. I had the disc fusion op in 2016. It didn't really help. So I live on pain killers to manage it now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m 54 - 45 at heart - and hoping the bones don’t get any older soon


Aiyee. I think we all need to trade our bodies in for a younger version.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening folks !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening folks !


Hi there Bee. How are you doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> No it started on the left leg but it sometimes goes down the right as well now. I had the disc fusion op in 2016. It didn't really help. So I live on pain killers to manage it now.


Crap
I've been reluctant to take any pain meds and the only remedy so far...a cortisone shot...Missed the mark.
I feel for you. Chronic pain is miserable.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Awweee. So cute. To you too Sabine.


Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi there Bee. How are you doing?


I am fine. 
Nothing to complain about.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am fine.
> Nothing to complain about.


Nothing to complain about or not allowed to complain?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy do I need to read and catch up


Good evening Ed. It`s fine to see you here.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nothing to complain about or not allowed to complain?


Who should ( dare to ) forbid me to complain about something ?
No, really nothing to complain about actually. I am not working and do what I want the whole day long.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m 54 - 45 at heart - and hoping the bones don’t get any older soon


I am 55, but 30 at heart and my bones are maybe fossil but as we know from Adam, fossils are forever !


----------



## Bee62

Here is the official stamp. We all are:


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. 45 going on 80.


28 going on 80…


----------



## Bee62

Btw "young". Where is Dan ? I know he is on holidays, but he hasn`t posted this day.
Hi Dan, I hope you are well, not eaten by a shark in the aquarium you wanted to visit.
Have you found the night life in Florida ?????
@DE42


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Who should ( dare to ) forbid me to complain about something ?
> No, really nothing to complain about actually. I am not working and do what I want the whole day long.


Hmm. Sounds like Saturday and Sunday came early for you.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> 28 going on 80…


You are still a spring chicken.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Sounds like Saturday and Sunday came early for you.


Tomorrow I have to work again, but only until Sunday.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Btw "young". Where is Dan ? I know he is on holidays, but he hasn`t posted this day.
> Hi Dan, I hope you are well, not eaten by a shark in the aquarium you wanted to visit.
> Have you found the night life in Florida ?????
> @DE42


Good point. We are waiting for our post cards of the aquarium.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You are still a spring chicken.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow I have to work again, but only until Sunday.


[emoji22] thank goodness i have off. Yayyyy


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Lol. Yes that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Are you singing karaoke again?


----------



## Bee62

Hey, saw Dan lurking out of a corner. 
Hi Dan. Do you think we would not miss you my friend ?
Good evening.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Are you dinging karaoke again?


Not yet, but I would be in the mood to do it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hey, saw Dan lurking out of a corner.
> Hi Dan. Do you think we would not miss you my friend ?
> Good evening.


Lol. The corner of your eye is good.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji22] thank goodness i have off. Yayyyy


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not yet, but I would be in the mood to do it.


I am falling asleep. Sing a lullaby please.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am falling asleep. Sing a lullaby please.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Btw "young". Where is Dan ? I know he is on holidays, but he hasn`t posted this day.
> Hi Dan, I hope you are well, not eaten by a shark in the aquarium you wanted to visit.
> Have you found the night life in Florida ?????
> @DE42


Hey, thanks for asking. I did go band it was nice. Smallish but nice lol. 
I've been somewhat down the last couple of days and not done much. I think I over did it a little. Today all I did was go out and eat lunch. Had a couple of drinks. 
Note if you are already numb on one whole side and you drink it becomes even harder to walk back even if the amount is not normally enough to impair you. 


Here are some of the pics I took. They are not good.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


That was beautiful. My eyes were closing.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hey, thanks for asking. I did go band it was nice. Smallish but nice lol.
> I've been somewhat down the last couple of days and not done much. I think I over did it a little. Today all I did was go out and eat lunch. Had a couple of drinks.
> Note if you are already numb on one whole side and you drink it becomes even harder to walk back even if the amount is not normally enough to impair you.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the pics I took. They are not good.
> View attachment 239787
> View attachment 239788
> View attachment 239789
> View attachment 239790
> View attachment 239791
> View attachment 239792
> View attachment 239793
> View attachment 239794
> View attachment 239795
> View attachment 239796


Hey, thank you for the pics. I know it is not easy to take good pics trough thick glas. Take care and don`t drink too much when you are on meds.
What are you doing in the evening ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That was beautiful. My eyes were closing.


..... and now you want to go to sleep ?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey, thanks for asking. I did go band it was nice. Smallish but nice lol.
> I've been somewhat down the last couple of days and not done much. I think I over did it a little. Today all I did was go out and eat lunch. Had a couple of drinks.
> Note if you are already numb on one whole side and you drink it becomes even harder to walk back even if the amount is not normally enough to impair you.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the pics I took. They are not good.
> View attachment 239787
> View attachment 239788
> View attachment 239789
> View attachment 239790
> View attachment 239791
> View attachment 239792
> View attachment 239793
> View attachment 239794
> View attachment 239795
> View attachment 239796


Whats wrong with them. They are awesome pictures. And no I would imagine drinking while feeling like you do would not be very good.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> ..... and now you want to go to sleep ?


Yip. Lol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yip. Lol.


I should wake you up again


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I should wake you up again


Whahaha. I don't like Elvis. Sorry. Or I should say that i don't like most of his songs.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I don't like Elvis. Sorry. Or I should say that i don't like most of his songs.


What do you like ?


----------



## Bee62

One of my hundred favorites. Maybe the title too ..... I want to break free.....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> One of my hundred favorites. Maybe the title too ..... I want to break free.....


Love queen.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Love queen.


And Rodriguez. - Sugarman. And John Denver of course. But you already know that. I like despicito too


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love queen.


Yep. Found the right music for you. This is music to keep you wake


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yep. Found the right music for you. This is music to keep you wake


Nope not helping. It is 00.36 so eyes are busy closing.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to be saying good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. It is way past my bedtime. So not chat tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

Just staying in. 
I ordered pizza. 

I've not drank much. That has been the only drinks I've had since I have been here and it was just 2 Long Island Iced Teas. 


Bee62 said:


> Hey, thank you for the pics. I know it is not easy to take good pics trough thick glas. Take care and don`t drink too much when you are on meds.
> What are you doing in the evening ?


----------



## DE42

I just did not think they where good.


CarolM said:


> Whats wrong with them. They are awesome pictures. And no I would imagine drinking while feeling like you do would not be very good.


----------



## DE42

I got this as a souvenir.



And I got this for my niece


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Ed. It`s fine to see you here.


Thanks Sabine
I've missed all of you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> 28 going on 80…


Well, I actually AM going on 80!! And I certainly don't feel 79.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I got this as a souvenir.
> View attachment 239803
> 
> 
> And I got this for my niece
> View attachment 239804


They are both lovely


----------



## Momof4

I’m 48 and my mind feels 30ish but my body is more like 70ish!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I actually AM going on 80!! And I certainly don't feel 79.


I have done alot of living for my age, in a good way though.
If I died tomorrow I would be happy with my life- but I'd still like to keep on living the good life.


----------



## Momof4

Last pics! So proud of my girl because she only placed in 3rd in one event and lost by a hair in the others and came home with a great attitude. 

She’s athletic but not competitive if that makes sense. She’s a great soccer player but running distances is not her thang!



There was a lot of kids to compete against.





Happy Friday!
My back survived today and now I’m at the hairdressers covering my gray!

This weekend is a soccer tournament so no rest but I’ll bring my ice pack.


----------



## Momof4

@DE42
Dan I loved your pics!!
When I was a kid I wanted to be a dolphin trainer. I lived 20 minutes from Sea World and it was my dream job. 

2 Long Islands?!?! Dang, those would have kicked my butt!! 
I drank them once in Tijuana as a teen and threw up! I hate them! But drink anything else.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I actually AM going on 80!! And I certainly don't feel 79.



We are going to see Bryan Adams in concert soon. 

His song ‘18 Til I Die’ contains the line “I’m 18 going on 55”. Last we saw him he had just had his birthday and sang “going on 56” instead


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Love queen.



Me too


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Love the pics Dan 

We are layering on the sun lotion ready to explore Oslo some more. The forecast is even hotter today.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> "Well quite frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!" First quote. (That is if no one else has posted one yet. )


Gone with the wind - anyway enough about my problems 
I don't know which film that quote is from


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope, I don't think my parents ever used car seats in their day. It was not law at that time. I don't even think we wore seatbelts to be honest.


I think we were all just thrown in the boot


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> When Lola poops every day the doctor can stay away ..... I am a poet ....


In the 4 years I have had Lola he has never pooped every day.
Every other day in the summer but in the winter he can wait for over 2 weeks and rarely in his water.
Strange considering his temps all stay the same indoors but the weeds disappear so his diet has to be modified.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well... we just got on a train and the trip involves more Vikings!
> 
> This is our station
> View attachment 239706


Another wonderful trip Linda, 
Are you on the run?
You manage to do such exciting things - have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And a few snaps from the city harbour
> View attachment 239736
> 
> View attachment 239737
> 
> 
> And the Parliament building
> View attachment 239739
> 
> 
> Just off to find some dinner. Not see you later


Lovely pics again!
You should write a travel guide, Linda


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I can see it.
> 
> I can see it coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all my lovely roommates !


Same to you Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Just staying in.
> I ordered pizza.
> 
> I've not drank much. That has been the only drinks I've had since I have been here and it was just 2 Long Island Iced Teas.


Why do you go out where other young people are ? I bet there are some nice bars by the beach with music, something to eat and something to drink.
You can`t meet people and make new friendship when you never go out.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I got this as a souvenir.
> View attachment 239803
> 
> 
> And I got this for my niece
> View attachment 239804


Both are nice. The sea turtles are beautiful. Is it a shark teeth on the necklace for your niece ?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Sabine
> I've missed all of you.


Come back to us whenever you want to. You are more than welcome Ed.
You can talk to us about all you want. Here is always a listening ear and more for you.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I booked a motel a week ago on the outskirts of Albany Georgia (the nicer. Newer part)
> I booked over the Internet DIRECTLY through the motel. No middleman.
> I received my confirmation.
> Upon arrival, I was told that this is "graduation" weekend. Whatever the Hell that is and that they were booked solid. I had no room. Nothing.(And good luck finding another room nearby)
> I didn't want to cause a scene. So I quietly went into the lobby area and called the parent companies 1-800 number and let them have it!
> They called the front desk, and wouldn't you know it? A room became available.........................And it's a suite!
> I just grabbed the room cards and came upstairs to take a shower. But curious, I contacted my credit card company. I only use the same one for travel. It's easy to keep track of. AND I was charged for the suite upgrade!
> I got back on the phone to the same 1-800 number with my complaint reference number in hand....And now the room is free.
> Should I still write a bad review?
> Should I still feel badly about swiping the tiny soaps?
> It's a nice room.


I hate it when hotels do that - if you've booked - you've booked or they shouldn't have accepted your booking.
I'm glad they've updated you and given you a free room for all the hassle.
It pays to complain!!
Good on you Ed!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Same to you Sabine!


Thank you Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I have done alot of living for my age, in a good way though.
> If I died tomorrow I would be happy with my life- but I'd still like to keep on living the good life.


Wise words from such a young person like you.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Last pics! So proud of my girl because she only placed in 3rd in one event and lost by a hair in the others and came home with a great attitude.
> 
> She’s athletic but not competitive if that makes sense. She’s a great soccer player but running distances is not her thang!
> View attachment 239815
> 
> 
> There was a lot of kids to compete against.
> View attachment 239816
> 
> View attachment 239817
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> My back survived today and now I’m at the hairdressers covering my gray!
> 
> This weekend is a soccer tournament so no rest but I’ll bring my ice pack.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to your daughter ! The third place is not bad in such a competition.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Last pics! So proud of my girl because she only placed in 3rd in one event and lost by a hair in the others and came home with a great attitude.
> 
> She’s athletic but not competitive if that makes sense. She’s a great soccer player but running distances is not her thang!
> View attachment 239815
> 
> 
> There was a lot of kids to compete against.
> View attachment 239816
> 
> View attachment 239817
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> My back survived today and now I’m at the hairdressers covering my gray!
> 
> This weekend is a soccer tournament so no rest but I’ll bring my ice pack.


Congratulations to your daughter and pleased your back didn't cause too many problems for you.
Good luck with the soccer!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are going to see Bryan Adams in concert soon.
> 
> His song ‘18 Til I Die’ contains the line “I’m 18 going on 55”. Last we saw him he had just had his birthday and sang “going on 56” instead


Love Bryan Adams - I've seen him a few times and he never disappoints!
No Gimmicks or flashy sets - just fabulous music!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> In the 4 years I have had Lola he has never pooped every day.
> Every other day in the summer but in the winter he can wait for over 2 weeks and rarely in his water.
> Strange considering his temps all stay the same indoors but the weeds disappear so his diet has to be modified.


Okay, my torts don`t poop every day too.


----------



## Lyn W

Finally caught up with all the posts that I missed last night.
I was out with my twin sisters celebrating their birthdays with a lovely meal.
I was the chauffeur so no alcohol for me!!

Lola update:
He is very active and looks great - but appetite is still poor.
He's eaten quite a few dandies and plantains over the last few days but not as many as he would usually do.
He had another dose of his meds this morning and I think there's still one more day left in the bottle. 
Passed quite a lot of red/brown urine in his bath which scared the hell out of me but it could be all the dandies.
I tried to retrieve a sample but it was just dispersed and diluted too quickly. 
Not heard anything from Bristol vets but will get a CT/MRI next week one way or another.
I think the vet I have been seeing would have to refer somewhere for that as the practices she uses don't have the facilities. 
Silly tort will not sit still and bask under his MVB!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Sabine
> I've missed all of you.


How is your Mum Ed?
Are you still planning on moving her to Florida?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Hey, thanks for asking. I did go band it was nice. Smallish but nice lol.
> I've been somewhat down the last couple of days and not done much. I think I over did it a little. Today all I did was go out and eat lunch. Had a couple of drinks.
> Note if you are already numb on one whole side and you drink it becomes even harder to walk back even if the amount is not normally enough to impair you.
> 
> 
> Here are some of the pics I took. They are not good.
> View attachment 239787
> View attachment 239788
> View attachment 239789
> View attachment 239790
> View attachment 239791
> View attachment 239792
> View attachment 239793
> View attachment 239794
> View attachment 239795
> View attachment 239796


Good pics.
I know in a way aquariums educate people and some do conservation work but I always feel sorry for the larger species stuck in small spaces.


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and some shopping now so will not see you all later. 
Hope everyone has a great Saturday!!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I must go and some shopping now so will not see you all later.
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday!!


The same for you Lyn. Happy shopping.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> How is your Mum Ed?
> Are you still planning on moving her to Florida?


No 
Her level of care where she is is excellent and I'm affraid that bringing her across state lines might not be as good. Kellys mother had horrible care here .
Also, if I bring her here and my own health continues to decline...Then what?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Come back to us whenever you want to. You are more than welcome Ed.
> You can talk to us about all you want. Here is always a listening ear and more for you.


I know.
And I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's morning here, so I'm going to say, "Good morning, all!" Hope you all have great week-ends.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Both are nice. The sea turtles are beautiful. Is it a shark teeth on the necklace for your niece ?


It is. I hope that she likes it I still got to figure out something for my nephew though. He is a hard one to buy for.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> It is. I hope that she likes it I still got to figure out something for my nephew though. He is a hard one to buy for.


How about a ball cap like the one you bought for yourself?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> How about a ball cap like the one you bought for yourself?


He does not wear hats. He has extremely think hair. I was going to pick him up a knife but them I remembered I can't take that on the palne.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> He does not wear hats. He has extremely think hair. I was going to pick him up a knife but them I remembered I can't take that on the palne.


Can you mail it to him?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Can you mail it to him?


That's a possibility if I can not find something else that I think he would like.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> He does not wear hats. He has extremely think hair. I was going to pick him up a knife but them I remembered I can't take that on the palne.



If you check your bag you can buy a knife. T-shirts are good too.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> If you check your bag you can buy a knife. T-shirts are good too.


I just have a carry on. If I check it, it will cost me $80.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I just have a carry on. If I check it, it will cost me $80.



Ouch!! I think mailing it is a great idea if you find what your looking for!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I booked a motel a week ago on the outskirts of Albany Georgia (the nicer. Newer part)
> I booked over the Internet DIRECTLY through the motel. No middleman.
> I received my confirmation.
> Upon arrival, I was told that this is "graduation" weekend. Whatever the Hell that is and that they were booked solid. I had no room. Nothing.(And good luck finding another room nearby)
> I didn't want to cause a scene. So I quietly went into the lobby area and called the parent companies 1-800 number and let them have it!
> They called the front desk, and wouldn't you know it? A room became available.........................And it's a suite!
> I just grabbed the room cards and came upstairs to take a shower. But curious, I contacted my credit card company. I only use the same one for travel. It's easy to keep track of. AND I was charged for the suite upgrade!
> I got back on the phone to the same 1-800 number with my complaint reference number in hand....And now the room is free.
> Should I still write a bad review?
> Should I still feel badly about swiping the tiny soaps?
> It's a nice room.



Sounds like somebody was incompetent rather than malicious there. But, phew, so good that you checked! I’d give an average review—if any.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Heading to rewards ceremony now. Now sure how she placed yet.



Do let us know!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> There's a big motorcycle dealership next door to this place.(with KAWASAKIs)
> I'm going to walk over and check it out.



Famous last words... before an unforeseen major purchase


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Btw "young". Where is Dan ? I know he is on holidays, but he hasn`t posted this day.
> Hi Dan, I hope you are well, not eaten by a shark in the aquarium you wanted to visit.
> Have you found the night life in Florida ?????
> @DE42



I wonder if he’s hanging out with the dolphins  
@DE42


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I got this as a souvenir.
> View attachment 239803
> 
> 
> And I got this for my niece
> View attachment 239804


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I actually AM going on 80!! And I certainly don't feel 79.


I think that you trump us all going on your energy levels and alk the work you do you are 79 going on 35


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I got this as a souvenir.
> View attachment 239803
> 
> 
> And I got this for my niece
> View attachment 239804



Cute torts. You know, on TFO we always say it’s not good to keep them as a pair, but I think you get a pass.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I actually AM going on 80!! And I certainly don't feel 79.



You certainly don’t feel 79 to me either.  How was your math at school?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Last pics! So proud of my girl because she only placed in 3rd in one event and lost by a hair in the others and came home with a great attitude.
> 
> She’s athletic but not competitive if that makes sense. She’s a great soccer player but running distances is not her thang!
> View attachment 239815
> 
> 
> There was a lot of kids to compete against.
> View attachment 239816
> 
> View attachment 239817
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> My back survived today and now I’m at the hairdressers covering my gray!
> 
> This weekend is a soccer tournament so no rest but I’ll bring my ice pack.



Good job, Kathy’s daughter! We’re all so proud of you!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have done alot of living for my age, in a good way though.
> If I died tomorrow I would be happy with my life- but I'd still like to keep on living the good life.


The same here. Hubby reckons he wants to go to 66. Me on the other hand want to be able to enjoy retirement for a very long time.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> He does not wear hats. He has extremely think hair. I was going to pick him up a knife but them I remembered I can't take that on the palne.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We are going to see Bryan Adams in concert soon.
> 
> His song ‘18 Til I Die’ contains the line “I’m 18 going on 55”. Last we saw him he had just had his birthday and sang “going on 56” instead



We might see Bryan Adams in Canada.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Love the pics Dan
> 
> We are layering on the sun lotion ready to explore Oslo some more. The forecast is even hotter today.



We got a tan much quicker here than ever in Turkey. Sun cream is a must.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Last pics! So proud of my girl because she only placed in 3rd in one event and lost by a hair in the others and came home with a great attitude.
> 
> She’s athletic but not competitive if that makes sense. She’s a great soccer player but running distances is not her thang!
> View attachment 239815
> 
> 
> There was a lot of kids to compete against.
> View attachment 239816
> 
> View attachment 239817
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> My back survived today and now I’m at the hairdressers covering my gray!
> 
> This weekend is a soccer tournament so no rest but I’ll bring my ice pack.


Well done to your daughter. That is a great placing. And so glad your back is doing better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are going to see Bryan Adams in concert soon.
> 
> His song ‘18 Til I Die’ contains the line “I’m 18 going on 55”. Last we saw him he had just had his birthday and sang “going on 56” instead


Lol


----------



## DE42

No just sitting in the hotel room.


Kristoff said:


> I wonder if he’s hanging out with the dolphins
> @DE42


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Gone with the wind - anyway enough about my problems
> I don't know which film that quote is from


Lol. Lena got it first and yes that was correct. And what problems you haven't posted any yet. Any news on Lola?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> Her level of care where she is is excellent and I'm affraid that bringing her across state lines might not be as good. Kellys mother had horrible care here .
> Also, if I bring her here and my own health continues to decline...Then what?


I think I speak for everyone when I say we certainly hope your health doesn't deteriorate Ed, but if your Mum is happy and settled and getting great care then it makes sense to leave her in Georgia. I hope you have a good weekend with her.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Gone with the wind - anyway enough about my problems
> I don't know which film that quote is from



  Do I smell a pun there?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> It is. I hope that she likes it I still got to figure out something for my nephew though. He is a hard one to buy for.



Daughter loved hers from the Toronto aquarium. I think it’s a great choice for your little scientist niece.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. Lena got it first and yes that was correct. And what problems you haven't posted any yet. Any news on Lola?


GWTW could be medical problem, Carol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Finally caught up with all the posts that I missed last night.
> I was out with my twin sisters celebrating their birthdays with a lovely meal.
> I was the chauffeur so no alcohol for me!!
> 
> Lola update:
> He is very active and looks great - but appetite is still poor.
> He's eaten quite a few dandies and plantains over the last few days but not as many as he would usually do.
> He had another dose of his meds this morning and I think there's still one more day left in the bottle.
> Passed quite a lot of red/brown urine in his bath which scared the hell out of me but it could be all the dandies.
> I tried to retrieve a sample but it was just dispersed and diluted too quickly.
> Not heard anything from Bristol vets but will get a CT/MRI next week one way or another.
> I think the vet I have been seeing would have to refer somewhere for that as the practices she uses don't have the facilities.
> Silly tort will not sit still and bask under his MVB!


At least he is still eating. As long as he is still eating it is a good sign. It will come right. Because i said so.[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think that you trump us all going on your energy levels and alk the work you do you are 79 going on 35



I’m 35. I want to be Yvonne when I grow up.  [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> Her level of care where she is is excellent and I'm affraid that bringing her across state lines might not be as good. Kellys mother had horrible care here .
> Also, if I bring her here and my own health continues to decline...Then what?


Shame. Tough decision but one only you can make.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> The same here. Hubby reckons he wants to go to 66. Me on the other hand want to be able to enjoy retirement for a very long time.


66 is no age at all these days - I hope he gets at least 20 more than that!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's morning here, so I'm going to say, "Good morning, all!" Hope you all have great week-ends.


Good Morning Yvonne. It is night time here and so far the weekend has been a good one. Hows yours going?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> At least he is still eating. As long as he is still eating it is a good sign. It will come right. Because i said so.[emoji6]


Thanks Carol - I'll tell him.
I managed to get him to bask under his mvb for a while - I put his girlfriend under it. 
He got fed up of being ignored eventually though and went to bed,


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> GWTW could be medical problem, Carol


So I see.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> 66 is no age at all these days - I hope he gets at least 20 more than that!!!


Oh so do I. I think that once he gets to retire he'll change his mind.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol - I'll tell him.
> I managed to get him to bask under his mvb for a while - I put his girlfriend under it.
> He got fed up of being ignored eventually though and went to bed,


Lol. Shame poor Lola. The life of a single guy. Tell him he is not the only one. There are millions who end up going to bed alone. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I think that you trump us all going on your energy levels and alk the work you do you are 79 going on 35


So I'm backwards of you all? Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> The same here. Hubby reckons he wants to go to 66. Me on the other hand want to be able to enjoy retirement for a very long time.


Me too. But I can't imagine becoming incapacitated or unable to do all the physical stuff I do now. I'd hate to have to be put into a 'home.' Maybe if that time comes, I'll be ready to meet my maker.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Yvonne. It is night time here and so far the weekend has been a good one. Hows yours going?


All my outside work is finished and now I'm waiting for my beef strips to simmer a bit more, then I'll thicken the gravy and have it with mashed potatoes and green beans. Misty has already been fed, the pushy broad.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> All my outside work is finished and now I'm waiting for my beef strips to simmer a bit more, then I'll thicken the gravy and have it with mashed potatoes and green beans. Misty has already been fed, the pushy broad.


Making me feel hungry 
I'd better go and see what I can microwave  cook!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So I'm backwards of you all? Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


Oh it's a good thing. As you are getting younger while the rest of us are getting older. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. But I can't imagine becoming incapacitated or unable to do all the physical stuff I do now. I'd hate to have to be put into a 'home.' Maybe if that time comes, I'll be ready to meet my maker.


I feel the same.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> All my outside work is finished and now I'm waiting for my beef strips to simmer a bit more, then I'll thicken the gravy and have it with mashed potatoes and green beans. Misty has already been fed, the pushy broad.


Lol. What is it about our dogs that they always manage to get fed first. We had lasagne ( bought from a shop) and my vegetarian son had macaroni and cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Making me feel hungry
> I'd better go and see what I can microwave  cook!


Do you know that your post about cornflakes a couple weeks back had me getting a box. Lol now during the week I will sometimes have a bowl of cornflakes in the evening.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Shame. Tough decision but one only you can make.


It's been a great visit


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we certainly hope your health doesn't deteriorate Ed, but if your Mum is happy and settled and getting great care then it makes sense to leave her in Georgia. I hope you have a good weekend with her.


Thanks Lyn.
Mom is NOT happy. But only because she hasn't come to terms with her limits yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Famous last words... before an unforeseen major purchase


I did bring my truck this time...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like somebody was incompetent rather than malicious there. But, phew, so good that you checked! I’d give an average review—if any.


The place is otherwise kind of nice. The nicest I've ever seen in this particular area.
I gave the house keeper a big tip. The room is also very neat and clean.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I did bring my truck this time...



Would a new bike fit in?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Would a new bike fit in?


Sure.
Or I could also buy a new trailer.
I really like the new KAWASAKI H2R.
But it costs a lot and is not street legal.
It's also small.
My current ZX14R fits me just fine.
And the "golden spark candy lime green" is no longer available.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Not so many postcards today because my phone ran out of battery. 

We have explored the city on foot a lot! Some views over the harbour 





We went to the cathedral and an orchestra was rehearsing for a concert this evening, so we bought tickets and heard Mozart’s Requiem (a choral work) properly. It was excellent 







And after the concert we wandered in the gardens round the King’s palace... this feels weird to Brits. You can’t get near Buckingham Palace easily, but many of the other European palaces (Denmark, Netherlands and Norway for certain) you can walk right up to them. 

From the front:


And round the back:


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been a great visit


Your Mom is beautiful. And it looks like a lovely place.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Mom is NOT happy. But only because she hasn't come to terms with her limits yet.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure.
> Or I could also buy a new trailer.
> I really like the new KAWASAKI H2R.
> But it costs a lot and is not street legal.
> It's also small.
> My current ZX14R fits me just fine.
> And the "golden spark candy lime green" is no longer available.


I liie your bike too. And the green is an awesome one for a bike


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Not so many postcards today because my phone ran out of battery.
> 
> We have explored the city on foot a lot! Some views over the harbour
> View attachment 239922
> 
> View attachment 239923
> 
> 
> We went to the cathedral and an orchestra was rehearsing for a concert this evening, so we bought tickets and heard Mozart’s Requiem (a choral work) properly. It was excellent
> View attachment 239925
> 
> View attachment 239927
> 
> View attachment 239928
> 
> 
> And after the concert we wandered in the gardens round the King’s palace... this feels weird to Brits. You can’t get near Buckingham Palace easily, but many of the other European palaces (Denmark, Netherlands and Norway for certain) you can walk right up to them.
> 
> From the front:
> View attachment 239929
> 
> And round the back:
> View attachment 239930


Sounds like you are having fun.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I liie your bike too. And the green is an awesome one for a bike


Thanks
I agree


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Do you know that your post about cornflakes a couple weeks back had me getting a box. Lol now during the week I will sometimes have a bowl of cornflakes in the evening.


Frosted flakes used to be my go to evening snack, but they changed something about it now the flakes are hard - not too crisp, really, just unpleasantly hard.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Do you know that your post about cornflakes a couple weeks back had me getting a box. Lol now during the week I will sometimes have a bowl of cornflakes in the evening.


Glad I started a trend -maybe I could have commission from Kellogs?
I love a bowl in the evening with cold milk - mmmmmmm


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been a great visit
> 
> View attachment 239913


You look like your Mum Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks Lyn.
> Mom is NOT happy. But only because she hasn't come to terms with her limits yet.


Adapting must be very hard for her, but at least you know she is well cared for and safe.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Not so many postcards today because my phone ran out of battery.
> 
> We have explored the city on foot a lot! Some views over the harbour
> View attachment 239922
> 
> View attachment 239923
> 
> 
> We went to the cathedral and an orchestra was rehearsing for a concert this evening, so we bought tickets and heard Mozart’s Requiem (a choral work) properly. It was excellent
> View attachment 239925
> 
> View attachment 239927
> 
> View attachment 239928
> 
> 
> And after the concert we wandered in the gardens round the King’s palace... this feels weird to Brits. You can’t get near Buckingham Palace easily, but many of the other European palaces (Denmark, Netherlands and Norway for certain) you can walk right up to them.
> 
> From the front:
> View attachment 239929
> 
> And round the back:
> View attachment 239930


Great pictures again Linda.
The palace looks a bit like Buckingham Palace doesn't it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Adapting must be very hard for her, but at least you know she is well cared for and safe.


She is in very good hands.
Eventually I hope she can better cope with reality.
She told me that she wonders how my sister is. She hadn't heard from her since she ran away from home.
My sister died a few years ago.
This kind of behavior and thinking are all too common now. And she thinks she is healthy enough to take care of herself. But she can do almost nothing without help...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You look like your Mum Ed.


So...You're confirming that I look 80?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good night Lyn
My phone battery is going crazy.
When I get back home, I've gotta see how much a new one is. Either that or get a new phone.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It goes down to about 40% then crashes to zero and shuts off. Dead.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good night Lyn
> My phone battery is going crazy.
> When I get back home, I've gotta see how much a new one is. Either that or get a new phone.


Goodnight Ed, I may have missed you as my sister rang me.
Have a safe trip back if you are travelling today.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> So...You're confirming that I look 80?


Not at all - your Mum looks young for her age - about 53 I'd say!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is in very good hands.
> Eventually I hope she can better cope with reality.
> She told me that she wonders how my sister is. She hadn't heard from her since she ran away from home.
> My sister died a few years ago.
> This kind of behavior and thinking are all too common now. And she thinks she is healthy enough to take care of herself. But she can do almost nothing without help...


The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak......
Great she wants to be independent but hard to help her I should think.
Old age can be b*tch!
It's so hard to see our parents affected by it.


----------



## DE42

I feel 80 lol

I went for a 30 min walk on the beach after it cleared off. I'm wiped out and my leg hurts. I don't know why it is hurting so much. I doubt the storke would do that by itself. Maybe I'm using it unnaturally because of it. Or maybe it's the medication working on those places in my leg. Idk. I just hope it goes back to normal soon. Or as close as it can.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Frosted flakes used to be my go to evening snack, but they changed something about it now the flakes are hard - not too crisp, really, just unpleasantly hard.


I noticed that too. But I found an off brand that is still good (to me). I think it's malt-o-meal brand that's sold in a bag.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Not at all - your Mum looks young for her age - about 53 I'd say!!


I'll tell her you said that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Ed, I may have missed you as my sister rang me.
> Have a safe trip back if you are travelling today.


I'm going to get some sleep and hit the road at about 4 am.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Glad I started a trend -maybe I could have commission from Kellogs?
> I love a bowl in the evening with cold milk - mmmmmmm


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> So...You're confirming that I look 80?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I feel 80 lol
> 
> I went for a 30 min walk on the beach after it cleared off. I'm wiped out and my leg hurts. I don't know why it is hurting so much. I doubt the storke would do that by itself. Maybe I'm using it unnaturally because of it. Or maybe it's the medication working on those places in my leg. Idk. I just hope it goes back to normal soon. Or as close as it can.


Shame Dan. So do I.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. It is realy early for me today. I wanted to get started on the laundry early ( as it is my turn today). 
On a side note does anyone have a really good remedy for a bad sty? Hubby has one and it has made his whole eye puff up. He looks like he is walking around with a ball on his eye. We are currently using a sty cream but it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Great pictures again Linda.
> The palace looks a bit like Buckingham Palace doesn't it?



It does a bit and as it was built around 1850 - after Victoria moved in to Buckingham Palace - it seems entirely likely that some ideas were stolen


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is in very good hands.
> Eventually I hope she can better cope with reality.
> She told me that she wonders how my sister is. She hadn't heard from her since she ran away from home.
> My sister died a few years ago.
> This kind of behavior and thinking are all too common now. And she thinks she is healthy enough to take care of herself. But she can do almost nothing without help...



My best friend has this with her 94 year old, frail and forgetful Mum. She thinks she’s being held prisoner half the time. The care home is great and friend’s Mum really cannot look after herself now


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Have a safe journey Ed. 

Dan I hope the pain goes quickly. You’re probably not walking straight now and using different/the wrong muscles to do so. When you get home, some physio to help rebuild the muscle strength will help. 

I understand there were huge storms for 4 hours back in the UK last night. I await news from our children. 

Here in Oslo it is heading for 30C rapidly again. We are heading out on a boat trip this morning


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol - I'll tell him.
> I managed to get him to bask under his mvb for a while - I put his girlfriend under it.
> He got fed up of being ignored eventually though and went to bed,



Clever trick, Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> All my outside work is finished and now I'm waiting for my beef strips to simmer a bit more, then I'll thicken the gravy and have it with mashed potatoes and green beans. Misty has already been fed, the pushy broad.



Yum! Forget the Red Robin (was that the name?). I want to have dinner at your house!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. What is it about our dogs that they always manage to get fed first. We had lasagne ( bought from a shop) and my vegetarian son had macaroni and cheese.



Priorities. They’ve trained us well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you know that your post about cornflakes a couple weeks back had me getting a box. Lol now during the week I will sometimes have a bowl of cornflakes in the evening.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been a great visit
> 
> View attachment 239913



She’s lovely, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure.
> Or I could also buy a new trailer.
> I really like the new KAWASAKI H2R.
> But it costs a lot and is not street legal.
> It's also small.
> My current ZX14R fits me just fine.
> And the "golden spark candy lime green" is no longer available.



Oh, Ed and his love for everything lime green!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> She is in very good hands.
> Eventually I hope she can better cope with reality.
> She told me that she wonders how my sister is. She hadn't heard from her since she ran away from home.
> My sister died a few years ago.
> This kind of behavior and thinking are all too common now. And she thinks she is healthy enough to take care of herself. But she can do almost nothing without help...



Oh, that’s so hard, Ed. And there’s nothing you can do except provide her with the best care you can... 
Sorry to hear about your sister. Do you have any other siblings?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It goes down to about 40% then crashes to zero and shuts off. Dead.



Is it the iPhone? There was a glitch in one of the iOS updates. Husband had it. Let me ask him how he dealt with it.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to get some sleep and hit the road at about 4 am.



Have a safe trip back!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. It is realy early for me today. I wanted to get started on the laundry early ( as it is my turn today).
> On a side note does anyone have a really good remedy for a bad sty? Hubby has one and it has made his whole eye puff up. He looks like he is walking around with a ball on his eye. We are currently using a sty cream but it seems to be getting worse.



Sorry, I don’t.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Priorities. They’ve trained us well.


Yes they have. Lol


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Have a safe journey Ed.
> 
> Dan I hope the pain goes quickly. You’re probably not walking straight now and using different/the wrong muscles to do so. When you get home, some physio to help rebuild the muscle strength will help.
> 
> I understand there were huge storms for 4 hours back in the UK last night. I await news from our children.
> 
> Here in Oslo it is heading for 30C rapidly again. We are heading out on a boat trip this morning



Who needs to go to Greece or Turkey when you can visit...Oslo??!  Hope you have your hats and plenty of sun cream, Linda! Enjoy.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
One more event with the Russian moms for me today. They asked me to help with the organization. I must be allergic to these ladies in general, because my stress levels shoot up just thinking about it


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> One more event with the Russian moms for me today. They asked me to help with the organization. I must be allergic to these ladies in general, because my stress levels shoot up just thinking about it


Oh dear. But if they are asking you to help it must mean that you are good at what you do. Good luck with those stress levels and the event. Remember to have fun as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I noticed that too. But I found an off brand that is still good (to me). I think it's malt-o-meal brand that's sold in a bag.


Hm-m. I'll look for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. It is realy early for me today. I wanted to get started on the laundry early ( as it is my turn today).
> On a side note does anyone have a really good remedy for a bad sty? Hubby has one and it has made his whole eye puff up. He looks like he is walking around with a ball on his eye. We are currently using a sty cream but it seems to be getting worse.


Warm/hot compress??


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got the blahs today. I think I'll be taking the day off. I've got a load of clothes in the washing machine, and I still have to get tortoise food prepared, but after I feed, clean up and water them I think I'll vegetate in my recliner. Of course that may all change once I get outside and start moving around. Supposed to be a pretty nice day, and it looks like the sun is shining. We'll see. . .


----------



## JoesMum

Quiet in here today!

We went on a boat trip round Oslo Fjord today, basically the natural harbour around the city which contains many islands. 

With the sun out and a day off, it seemed like the whole of Oslo had headed for the coastline and was sunbathing and swimming. I can’t honestly think the sea temperature was very warm, but nobody seemed to mind. 

Every fountain, pond and lake seemed to have kids in it today. In Health & Safety conscious Britain, we’d have signs up telling people to stay out, but not here 

Some views from the boat trip

The opera house is supposedly based on a glacier





The church-like building is actually a lighthouse and still used



Every home has a bathing hut






And this afternoon we went to the National Museum and Art Gallery. 

Probably most famous Norwegian artist is Edvard Munch ... and The Scream



There were other works by him that I much preferred; some it is very disturbing though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Hot hot muggy VERY muggy humid here in Maryland today, maybe rest of the week. High 80’s, close to 100 percent humidity, thunder showers, interrmittent scorching sunshine. Morning gardening done, much more yesterday when it was a tad cooler. Our Sully loves to exit his warm hut during the thundershowers.. and chow down the hot, warm wer grass n weeds.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Hot hot muggy VERY muggy humid here in Maryland today, maybe rest of the week. High 80’s, close to 100 percent humidity, thunder showers, interrmittent scorching sunshine. Morning gardening done, much more yesterday when it was a tad cooler. Our Sully loves to exit his warm hut during the thundershowers.. and chow down the hot, warm wer grass n weeds.



Joe always liked thunderstorms too 

It’s very hot here in Norway, but humidity is 23% which is much more bearable. 

Back home it sounds like the thunderstorms are continuing.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Quiet in here today!
> 
> We went on a boat trip round Oslo Fjord today, basically the natural harbour around the city which contains many islands.
> 
> With the sun out and a day off, it seemed like the whole of Oslo had headed for the coastline and was sunbathing and swimming. I can’t honestly think the sea temperature was very warm, but nobody seemed to mind.
> 
> Every fountain, pond and lake seemed to have kids in it today. In Health & Safety conscious Britain, we’d have signs up telling people to stay out, but not here
> 
> Some views from the boat trip
> 
> The opera house is supposedly based on a glacier
> View attachment 240001
> 
> View attachment 240002
> 
> 
> The church-like building is actually a lighthouse and still used
> View attachment 240003
> 
> 
> Every home has a bathing hut
> View attachment 240004
> 
> 
> View attachment 240005
> 
> 
> And this afternoon we went to the National Museum and Art Gallery.
> 
> Probably most famous Norwegian artist is Edvard Munch ... and The Scream
> View attachment 240007
> 
> 
> There were other works by him that I much preferred; some it is very disturbing though.


 nice, as usual. Looks like you're having lovely weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Hot hot muggy VERY muggy humid here in Maryland today, maybe rest of the week. High 80’s, close to 100 percent humidity, thunder showers, interrmittent scorching sunshine. Morning gardening done, much more yesterday when it was a tad cooler. Our Sully loves to exit his warm hut during the thundershowers.. and chow down the hot, warm wer grass n weeds.


Just regular spring weather here. Nice, but not too hot.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Quiet in here today!
> 
> We went on a boat trip round Oslo Fjord today, basically the natural harbour around the city which contains many islands.
> 
> With the sun out and a day off, it seemed like the whole of Oslo had headed for the coastline and was sunbathing and swimming. I can’t honestly think the sea temperature was very warm, but nobody seemed to mind.
> 
> Every fountain, pond and lake seemed to have kids in it today. In Health & Safety conscious Britain, we’d have signs up telling people to stay out, but not here
> 
> Some views from the boat trip
> 
> The opera house is supposedly based on a glacier
> View attachment 240001
> 
> View attachment 240002
> 
> 
> The church-like building is actually a lighthouse and still used
> View attachment 240003
> 
> 
> Every home has a bathing hut
> View attachment 240004
> 
> 
> View attachment 240005
> 
> 
> And this afternoon we went to the National Museum and Art Gallery.
> 
> Probably most famous Norwegian artist is Edvard Munch ... and The Scream
> View attachment 240007
> 
> 
> There were other works by him that I much preferred; some it is very disturbing though.


Munch is one of my favorite artists. You can't look at his works without feeling something.. although that feeling might not be a positive one!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Warm/hot compress??


We have actually been doing that the whole day. Have been using warm green tea bags. And it has helped to bring the swelling down.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Quiet in here today!
> 
> We went on a boat trip round Oslo Fjord today, basically the natural harbour around the city which contains many islands.
> 
> With the sun out and a day off, it seemed like the whole of Oslo had headed for the coastline and was sunbathing and swimming. I can’t honestly think the sea temperature was very warm, but nobody seemed to mind.
> 
> Every fountain, pond and lake seemed to have kids in it today. In Health & Safety conscious Britain, we’d have signs up telling people to stay out, but not here
> 
> Some views from the boat trip
> 
> The opera house is supposedly based on a glacier
> View attachment 240001
> 
> View attachment 240002
> 
> 
> The church-like building is actually a lighthouse and still used
> View attachment 240003
> 
> 
> Every home has a bathing hut
> View attachment 240004
> 
> 
> View attachment 240005
> 
> 
> And this afternoon we went to the National Museum and Art Gallery.
> 
> Probably most famous Norwegian artist is Edvard Munch ... and The Scream
> View attachment 240007
> 
> 
> There were other works by him that I much preferred; some it is very disturbing though.


It has been quiet in here. But it is sunday, probably the reason why. Your pictures are awesome as usual. Looks like you are having a good time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the blahs today. I think I'll be taking the day off. I've got a load of clothes in the washing machine, and I still have to get tortoise food prepared, but after I feed, clean up and water them I think I'll vegetate in my recliner. Of course that may all change once I get outside and start moving around. Supposed to be a pretty nice day, and it looks like the sun is shining. We'll see. . .


The washing took me far longer than anticipated and I am exhausted now. So I am vegetating for the rest of evening as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Hot hot muggy VERY muggy humid here in Maryland today, maybe rest of the week. High 80’s, close to 100 percent humidity, thunder showers, interrmittent scorching sunshine. Morning gardening done, much more yesterday when it was a tad cooler. Our Sully loves to exit his warm hut during the thundershowers.. and chow down the hot, warm wer grass n weeds.


Hmmm. A tortoises heavenly conditions.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Just regular spring weather here. Nice, but not too hot.


The best kind of weather. Not too cold and not too hot. Just right.


----------



## DE42

Rain rain rain. :/


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> It has been quiet in here. But it is sunday, probably the reason why. Your pictures are awesome as usual. Looks like you are having a good time.


There aren't too many of us U.S. CDR'ers, but it's a holiday week-end for us here. Maybe we're away for the week-end.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Rain rain rain. :/


Well, heck! But then, seems like all you were doing was staying inside anyway, so it doesn't matter? JK of course. I like to wind you up. Did it work?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Well, heck! But then, seems like all you were doing was staying inside anyway, so it doesn't matter? JK of course. I like to wind you up. Did it work?


Well you have a point really. But it's always better to have the option to go do something.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. But if they are asking you to help it must mean that you are good at what you do. Good luck with those stress levels and the event. Remember to have fun as well.



Thank you for putting it in a positive way. Can’t wait till next weekend (another festival) is over.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Quiet in here today!
> 
> We went on a boat trip round Oslo Fjord today, basically the natural harbour around the city which contains many islands.
> 
> With the sun out and a day off, it seemed like the whole of Oslo had headed for the coastline and was sunbathing and swimming. I can’t honestly think the sea temperature was very warm, but nobody seemed to mind.
> 
> Every fountain, pond and lake seemed to have kids in it today. In Health & Safety conscious Britain, we’d have signs up telling people to stay out, but not here
> 
> Some views from the boat trip
> 
> The opera house is supposedly based on a glacier
> View attachment 240001
> 
> View attachment 240002
> 
> 
> The church-like building is actually a lighthouse and still used
> View attachment 240003
> 
> 
> Every home has a bathing hut
> View attachment 240004
> 
> 
> View attachment 240005
> 
> 
> And this afternoon we went to the National Museum and Art Gallery.
> 
> Probably most famous Norwegian artist is Edvard Munch ... and The Scream
> View attachment 240007
> 
> 
> There were other works by him that I much preferred; some it is very disturbing though.



Back to my theory that the Norwegians had great explorers mostly because they couldn’t wait to get out — I believe Munch depicts the one Norwegian who couldn’t get away...  [emoji85] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Walker’s owner Len reminded me that i havent updated my Sullys page in some time. Just did that and added this pix of Sully out enjoying the sun, heat, humidity, and fresh everything! Pile of Rose of Sharon and Mulberry leaves for a snack.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> I understand there were huge storms for 4 hours back in the UK last night. I await news from our children.



I think they missed my area - or I slept right through which is highly unlikely as every little creak wakes me.
My nephew did say they had some thunder in their village about 10 miles away.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> One more event with the Russian moms for me today. They asked me to help with the organization. I must be allergic to these ladies in general, because my stress levels shoot up just thinking about it


They must think highly of you so try to have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Quiet in here today!
> 
> We went on a boat trip round Oslo Fjord today, basically the natural harbour around the city which contains many islands.
> 
> With the sun out and a day off, it seemed like the whole of Oslo had headed for the coastline and was sunbathing and swimming. I can’t honestly think the sea temperature was very warm, but nobody seemed to mind.
> 
> Every fountain, pond and lake seemed to have kids in it today. In Health & Safety conscious Britain, we’d have signs up telling people to stay out, but not here
> 
> Some views from the boat trip
> 
> The opera house is supposedly based on a glacier
> View attachment 240001
> 
> View attachment 240002
> 
> 
> The church-like building is actually a lighthouse and still used
> View attachment 240003
> 
> 
> Every home has a bathing hut
> View attachment 240004
> 
> 
> View attachment 240005
> 
> 
> And this afternoon we went to the National Museum and Art Gallery.
> 
> Probably most famous Norwegian artist is Edvard Munch ... and The Scream
> View attachment 240007
> 
> 
> There were other works by him that I much preferred; some it is very disturbing though.


What a beautiful place.
The opera house looks like it's waiting to be launched into the harbour!
Maybe they will when they do the Pirates of Penzance or a performance of Handel's Water Music


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> There aren't too many of us U.S. CDR'ers, but it's a holiday week-end for us here. Maybe we're away for the week-end.


Holiday weekend here too - for Whitsun Bank Holiday and half term for schools!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 
I been doing yard work today. Weedeating and trimming bushes, now it's time for some lemonade.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon to one and all.
It's very muggy here but no storms in my area yet - I love a good thunderstorm so hope we do have one.
I hope you are all having pleasant Sundays.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> I been doing yard work today. Weedeating and trimming bushes, now it's time for some lemonade.


Well deserved by the sound of it - straight from the fridge and nice and cold with ice. 
I think I'll have an ice lolly!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Probably most famous Norwegian artist is Edvard Munch ... and The Scream
> View attachment 240007
> 
> 
> There were other works by him that I much preferred; some it is very disturbing though.


This version isn't quite so dark..........


----------



## Lyn W

Pity Adam isn't here I passed a shop today which I assume sells our friend's favourite food.
It was called 'Holy Cheeses'
Maybe they just sell Swiss cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> There aren't too many of us U.S. CDR'ers, but it's a holiday week-end for us here. Maybe we're away for the week-end.


Good point. Probably that too then. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for putting it in a positive way. Can’t wait till next weekend (another festival) is over.


Yay. For you. Does that mean you get that weekend off?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Walker’s owner Len reminded me that i havent updated my Sullys page in some time. Just did that and added this pix of Sully out enjoying the sun, heat, humidity, and fresh everything! Pile of Rose of Sharon and Mulberry leaves for a snack.
> 
> View attachment 240021


Sully is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Pity Adam isn't here I passed a shop today which I assume sells our friend's favourite food.
> It was called 'Holy Cheeses'
> Maybe they just sell Swiss cheese.


Whahaha. Yip he would definitly appreciate that. Although he might be upset about all the missing cheese pieces. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## DE42

The evening was nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that’s so hard, Ed. And there’s nothing you can do except provide her with the best care you can...
> Sorry to hear about your sister. Do you have any other siblings?


I have a few half brothers and sisters.
I'm relatively close to my youngest half brother but have little contact with the rest.
My sister had an issue with drug abuse. We also were not close. She and my mother lived together. She never left home.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh, Ed and his love for everything lime green!


No
I can think of many things that would not be very good in bright green.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> My best friend has this with her 94 year old, frail and forgetful Mum. She thinks she’s being held prisoner half the time. The care home is great and friend’s Mum really cannot look after herself now


Same here.
Mom needs assistance with nearly everything and the home and staff are top notch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm back home.
There's a giant storm out there in the Gulf Coast and I pretty much drove through some of it.
However. Of the 500 miles home, I only spent about 2 hours driving in the rain and only about 1 hour in heavy rain. I made it in just over 8 hours. So it was good time.
I was greeted by a delirious little dog. Kelly was also happy to have me back....Just not as much as Suki.
I understand completely.
It's good to be home.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm back home.
> There's a giant storm out there in the Gulf Coast and I pretty much drove through some of it.
> However. Of the 500 miles home, I only spent about 2 hours driving in the rain and only about 1 hour in heavy rain. I made it in just over 8 hours. So it was good time.
> I was greeted by a delirious little dog. Kelly was also happy to have me back....Just not as much as Suki.
> I understand completely.
> It's good to be home.



Glad you made it safe!
Dogs are always better greeters!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Glad you made it safe!
> Dogs are always better greeters!!


It's been hours and I'm still getting kisses. 
She's sleeping across my neck. Making TFO about impossible


----------



## Momof4

Definitely daddy’s girl!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> There aren't too many of us U.S. CDR'ers, but it's a holiday week-end for us here. Maybe we're away for the week-end.



It’s a holiday weekend in the UK too, but not here in Norway. It’s our last day today - we head home this afternoon. 

Back home some places have suffered flooding during big storms. Part of Birmingham had 58mm (Well over 1 inch) of rain in an hour. A cousin of JoesDad had water up to the doorstep 

Luckily our house won’t flood. It’s at the top of a hill; if it flooded arks would be needed in the rest of the county.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Pity Adam isn't here I passed a shop today which I assume sells our friend's favourite food.
> It was called 'Holy Cheeses'
> Maybe they just sell Swiss cheese.



Which reminds me that I thought of Adam as I took a photo of this street food van yesterday... dreadful pun 

“In queso emergency pray to cheesus”


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm back home.
> There's a giant storm out there in the Gulf Coast and I pretty much drove through some of it.
> However. Of the 500 miles home, I only spent about 2 hours driving in the rain and only about 1 hour in heavy rain. I made it in just over 8 hours. So it was good time.
> I was greeted by a delirious little dog. Kelly was also happy to have me back....Just not as much as Suki.
> I understand completely.
> It's good to be home.



I’m glad you’re home safely


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Holiday weekend here too - for Whitsun Bank Holiday and half term for schools!!!



Yay! When does the term finish?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> I been doing yard work today. Weedeating and trimming bushes, now it's time for some lemonade.



Weed eating??  Bon appetit... 
Just kidding


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> This version isn't quite so dark..........
> View attachment 240028



Yikes!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yay! When does the term finish?



British schools finish for the summer in mid-late July depending on the area


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yay. For you. Does that mean you get that weekend off?



Once it’s over, there will be NO MORE weekend activities for me! Just TV series and nice drinks at home!!!... Oh wait, we’ll also have daughter’s 6th birthday in a couple of weeks... And I’m taking pictures of the annual farm animal fair on another weekend... Oh no, I just can’t get a break!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> The evening was nice.
> View attachment 240056
> View attachment 240057
> View attachment 240058
> View attachment 240059



Handsome!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm back home.
> There's a giant storm out there in the Gulf Coast and I pretty much drove through some of it.
> However. Of the 500 miles home, I only spent about 2 hours driving in the rain and only about 1 hour in heavy rain. I made it in just over 8 hours. So it was good time.
> I was greeted by a delirious little dog. Kelly was also happy to have me back....Just not as much as Suki.
> I understand completely.
> It's good to be home.



Aw, your girls missed you!  
Hey, wouldn’t it be strange if Kelly got more excited than Suki?  
Glad to know you’ve made it back safe.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s a holiday weekend in the UK too, but not here in Norway. It’s our last day today - we head home this afternoon.
> 
> Back home some places have suffered flooding during big storms. Part of Birmingham had 58mm (Well over 1 inch) of rain in an hour. A cousin of JoesDad had water up to the doorstep
> 
> Luckily our house won’t flood. It’s at the top of a hill; if it flooded arks would be needed in the rest of the county.



We had Whitsun the week before. I’m quite sure so did the Norwegians. 
Hope everyone is safe in the UK...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Which reminds me that I thought of Adam as I took a photo of this street food van yesterday... dreadful pun
> 
> “In queso emergency pray to cheesus”
> View attachment 240071



[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> British schools finish for the summer in mid-late July depending on the area



The Danes finish end of June. And start again mid-August.  In the Russian school system we’d finish end of May and not return until September 1!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The evening was nice.
> View attachment 240056
> View attachment 240057
> View attachment 240058
> View attachment 240059


Now those pictures look like you are having a great time. Even dressed the part. Beautiful hotel. And there is this handsome man in the third picture. Do you know him, and is he enjoying his holiday?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm back home.
> There's a giant storm out there in the Gulf Coast and I pretty much drove through some of it.
> However. Of the 500 miles home, I only spent about 2 hours driving in the rain and only about 1 hour in heavy rain. I made it in just over 8 hours. So it was good time.
> I was greeted by a delirious little dog. Kelly was also happy to have me back....Just not as much as Suki.
> I understand completely.
> It's good to be home.


LOL Shame, The don't call them a man's best friend for no reason.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s a holiday weekend in the UK too, but not here in Norway. It’s our last day today - we head home this afternoon.
> 
> Back home some places have suffered flooding during big storms. Part of Birmingham had 58mm (Well over 1 inch) of rain in an hour. A cousin of JoesDad had water up to the doorstep
> 
> Luckily our house won’t flood. It’s at the top of a hill; if it flooded arks would be needed in the rest of the county.


Lol, Was that done on purpose. Very clever thinking.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> I been doing yard work today. Weedeating and trimming bushes, now it's time for some lemonade.


I thought that was what Clunker was for? Is he not doing his job? Or is he like his Daddy and has too many projects on the go?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> The Danes finish end of June. And start again mid-August.  In the Russian school system we’d finish end of May and not return until September 1!



That’s a long break in Russia! Here it’s 6 weeks starting mid July-ish in England & Wales... so they go back early September. 

In Scotland they finish at the end of June and go back mid August ... I have no idea why, but it’s always been that way


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yikes!


At first I liked your post and was going to sroll past it, then I realised what the picture was. Soooo, I saw that (As Bea likes to say)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Once it’s over, there will be NO MORE weekend activities for me! Just TV series and nice drinks at home!!!... Oh wait, we’ll also have daughter’s 6th birthday in a couple of weeks... And I’m taking pictures of the annual farm animal fair on another weekend... Oh no, I just can’t get a break!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Big Kisses. It will get better ....someday!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol, Was that done on purpose. Very clever thinking.



Not entirely, but the River Medway is prone to flooding so being away from that was a factor. What we hadn’t realised was how houses at the bottom of our little hill can be subject to flash floods in bad storms as the road turns into a river. We are lucky we chose a house at the top; we did look at one at the bottom!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The Danes finish end of June. And start again mid-August.  In the Russian school system we’d finish end of May and not return until September 1!


Our schools finish 22/06/2018 and start again on 17/07/2018. I wish I was still at school, so that I could get the long holidays as well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I thought that was what Clunker was for? Is he not doing his job? Or is he like his Daddy and has too many projects on the go?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not entirely, but the River Medway is prone to flooding so being away from that was a factor. What we hadn’t realised was how houses at the bottom of our little hill can be subject to flash floods in bad storms as the road turns into a river. We are lucky we chose a house at the top; we did look at one at the bottom!


That was a lucky choice then. Good thing you took the house at the top and not at the bottom. But then again I have always heard that it is always better to be at the top rather than at the bottom.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not entirely, but the River Medway is prone to flooding so being away from that was a factor. What we hadn’t realised was how houses at the bottom of our little hill can be subject to flash floods in bad storms as the road turns into a river. We are lucky we chose a house at the top; we did look at one at the bottom!



That was one top choice!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Our schools finish 22/06/2018 and start again on 17/07/2018. I wish I was still at school, so that I could get the long holidays as well.



“Long” holidays?? That’s less than a month!  
No one tops Russia, of course, with their 3 months of the summer holiday, but also in Turkey they finish mid- or late June and can start early in September — depending on the dates of the Eid.


----------



## Kristoff

We have a bit of rain today. I’ve opened the windows — maybe Mother Nature will wash them and I won’t have to... 
Also, I was planning to grab a coffee with a friend this morning, but I forgot. And so did she. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Crap
> I've been reluctant to take any pain meds and the only remedy so far...a cortisone shot...Missed the mark.
> I feel for you. Chronic pain is miserable.


For some reason I did not see this post, saw it in my emails so have been looking for it this morning. Sjoe but we all talk alot.  
Back to the post now: Thank you Ed, I have accepted it, it is a part of my life now, so I just deal with it. I had the cortisone shot right in the beginning, and it actually worked, but for a week. (at the time I was also drinking wheat grass juice, and did not know that it would work so well - as I think the wheat grass juice leached most of the cortisone out. Wheat grass juice is fantastic detox juice, tastes like crap but really good.) So if you can find a Doctor that can do it right, then it works well. I had to go into hospital for 1/2 a day, and they put me under then used a MRI machine to place the cortisone on the right spot. I wonder if I can get them to do it again for me. Hmm worth a shot. Good luck on your side, sciatica is not a walk in the park. But as long as I can manage the pain and lead a relatively normal life, then I am okay with it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That was one top choice!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “Long” holidays?? That’s less than a month!
> No one tops Russia, of course, with their 3 months of the summer holiday, but also in Turkey they finish mid- or late June and can start early in September — depending on the dates of the Eid.


 I still want some long holidays. Maybe I should move to Russia and become a teacher.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We have a bit of rain today. I’ve opened the windows — maybe Mother Nature will wash them and I won’t have to...
> Also, I was planning to grab a coffee with a friend this morning, but I forgot. And so did she. [emoji85]


Well Thank goodness she forgot as well, otherwise you would have felt terrible.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Our schools finish 22/06/2018 and start again on 17/07/2018. I wish I was still at school, so that I could get the long holidays as well.



Do you get a long holiday over Christmas too seeing as that’s your summer?

Our schools get 2 weeks at Christmas, two weeks at Easter and 6 weeks in the summer. Making 3 terms (semester) 

In addition there are 1 week half term holidays in the middle of each term.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
It looks like it is going to rain a little later. The wind is pumping, the skies are grey and it is cold, not snow cold, but cold nonetheless. Hubby went to the doctor because his stye was not getting better. The warm compresses helped, but did not take it away. The doctor said that the stye was under the eyelid, which is why the cream we had was not working, it was not actually getting to the stye. And it had become really infected. Probably because he is diabetic, they always take longer to heal and get things worse (Shame). Anyway he was prescribed eyedrops, anti-biotics and probiotics, and booked off until Thursday. Knowing my husband though he will more than likely be working from home remotely, as it is month end and he has Japanese representatives coming to visit Cape Town next week, so he has to prepare a presentation for them. He just does not have the luxury of being able to take a sick day or two without having to still work. I really feel for him. And I cannot moan when he is being a big baby, as he is already dealing with enough stress, so I don't want to contribute anything and make it worse. Sigh. Life is fun - isn't it.

Anyway enough problems, I hope everyone is having an awesome Monday and that it is a good start for the week.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> We have a bit of rain today. I’ve opened the windows — maybe Mother Nature will wash them and I won’t have to...
> Also, I was planning to grab a coffee with a friend this morning, but I forgot. And so did she. [emoji85]



No sign of rain in Oslo again


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Do you get a long holiday over Christmas too seeing as that’s your summer?
> 
> Our schools get 2 weeks at Christmas, two weeks at Easter and 6 weeks in the summer. Making 3 terms (semester)
> 
> In addition there are 1 week half term holidays in the middle of each term.


They broke up on the 10 Dec and went back on the 17th Jan. And this year they will break up on the 12 Dec and go back on the 9th of January. We have four terms for school. The July and December holidays are the longest otherwise they generally have a week's holiday.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No sign of rain in Oslo again


Unexpectedly we're having a storm now...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Unexpectedly we're having a storm now...


oh dear. We have one on it way too. So Snap! Keep warm and stay safe Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> It looks like it is going to rain a little later. The wind is pumping, the skies are grey and it is cold, not snow cold, but cold nonetheless. Hubby went to the doctor because his stye was not getting better. The warm compresses helped, but did not take it away. The doctor said that the stye was under the eyelid, which is why the cream we had was not working, it was not actually getting to the stye. And it had become really infected. Probably because he is diabetic, they always take longer to heal and get things worse (Shame). Anyway he was prescribed eyedrops, anti-biotics and probiotics, and booked off until Thursday. Knowing my husband though he will more than likely be working from home remotely, as it is month end and he has Japanese representatives coming to visit Cape Town next week, so he has to prepare a presentation for them. He just does not have the luxury of being able to take a sick day or two without having to still work. I really feel for him. And I cannot moan when he is being a big baby, as he is already dealing with enough stress, so I don't want to contribute anything and make it worse. Sigh. Life is fun - isn't it.
> 
> Anyway enough problems, I hope everyone is having an awesome Monday and that it is a good start for the week.


Hope he heals soon... xxx


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> It looks like it is going to rain a little later. The wind is pumping, the skies are grey and it is cold, not snow cold, but cold nonetheless. Hubby went to the doctor because his stye was not getting better. The warm compresses helped, but did not take it away. The doctor said that the stye was under the eyelid, which is why the cream we had was not working, it was not actually getting to the stye. And it had become really infected. Probably because he is diabetic, they always take longer to heal and get things worse (Shame). Anyway he was prescribed eyedrops, anti-biotics and probiotics, and booked off until Thursday. Knowing my husband though he will more than likely be working from home remotely, as it is month end and he has Japanese representatives coming to visit Cape Town next week, so he has to prepare a presentation for them. He just does not have the luxury of being able to take a sick day or two without having to still work. I really feel for him. And I cannot moan when he is being a big baby, as he is already dealing with enough stress, so I don't want to contribute anything and make it worse. Sigh. Life is fun - isn't it.
> 
> Anyway enough problems, I hope everyone is having an awesome Monday and that it is a good start for the week.



I hope your husband feels better soon. That sounds very unpleasant


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope he heals soon... xxx


Thank you Lena. So do I.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I hope your husband feels better soon. That sounds very unpleasant


Thank you Linda, Actually it has been. Not nice at all. But now that he has the right medication, he should hopefully start getting better. I told him that once it heals we must make sure to keep the eyedrops in the fridge, for the next time he gets one. He gets them every now and then, but it has never been this bad before. But I think that it was really bad this time, as he has been under alot of stress at work for the last couple of months, so his body's immune system is down. He has finally started to take the vitamin tablets that I got him a few months ago, and hopefully he carries on taking them now. He is like my eldest son and are both stubborn.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Yay! When does the term finish?


19th July for us....!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Which reminds me that I thought of Adam as I took a photo of this street food van yesterday... dreadful pun
> 
> “In queso emergency pray to cheesus”
> View attachment 240071


Same sense of humour as the owners of Holy Cheeses.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They broke up on the 10 Dec and went back on the 17th Jan. And this year they will break up on the 12 Dec and go back on the 9th of January. We have four terms for school. The July and December holidays are the longest otherwise they generally have a week's holiday.


Some schools in UK have 4 terms I know of one on Somerset that do - ir at least used to they may have reverted to the usual 3 terms.
It all balances out.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Unexpectedly we're having a storm now...


Still missing Wales!
We could do with a good drenching though - just not flood levels.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm back home.
> There's a giant storm out there in the Gulf Coast and I pretty much drove through some of it.
> However. Of the 500 miles home, I only spent about 2 hours driving in the rain and only about 1 hour in heavy rain. I made it in just over 8 hours. So it was good time.
> I was greeted by a delirious little dog. Kelly was also happy to have me back....Just not as much as Suki.
> I understand completely.
> It's good to be home.


Glad you are home safely Ed, and what a lovely welcome!!!
I'm sure if Kelly had a tail she would be wagging it just as much as Suki!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The Danes finish end of June. And start again mid-August.  In the Russian school system we’d finish end of May and not return until September 1!


Wow thats a long holiday.
Do they get other breaks throughout the school year too?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s a long break in Russia! Here it’s 6 weeks starting mid July-ish in England & Wales... so they go back early September.
> 
> In Scotland they finish at the end of June and go back mid August ... I have no idea why, but it’s always been that way


In England and Wales it used to be so that the kids could help with the hay baling etc - not sure why Scotland is different. 
The schools in Leics tend to finish end of June and go back in August too - at least the school my sister worked at did.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Wow thats a long holiday.
> Do they get other breaks throughout the school year too?


They sure do! About 3-4 weeks in total (autumn, New Year's, and spring breaks). When I was at school, we also had only 10 years; now I think it's 11. I started at the age of 7 and went to university at 17.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> It looks like it is going to rain a little later. The wind is pumping, the skies are grey and it is cold, not snow cold, but cold nonetheless. Hubby went to the doctor because his stye was not getting better. The warm compresses helped, but did not take it away. The doctor said that the stye was under the eyelid, which is why the cream we had was not working, it was not actually getting to the stye. And it had become really infected. Probably because he is diabetic, they always take longer to heal and get things worse (Shame). Anyway he was prescribed eyedrops, anti-biotics and probiotics, and booked off until Thursday. Knowing my husband though he will more than likely be working from home remotely, as it is month end and he has Japanese representatives coming to visit Cape Town next week, so he has to prepare a presentation for them. He just does not have the luxury of being able to take a sick day or two without having to still work. I really feel for him. And I cannot moan when he is being a big baby, as he is already dealing with enough stress, so I don't want to contribute anything and make it worse. Sigh. Life is fun - isn't it.
> 
> Anyway enough problems, I hope everyone is having an awesome Monday and that it is a good start for the week.


Hope he is feeling better soon - nothing worse than just wanting to concentrate on getting well but you can't because of work pressures.
Hope he gets chance to de-stress soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon everyone.
It's been busier here today than last night, so had quite a bit of reading to do,
I am just going dandy hunting so will not see you all later.
Have a good Monday!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> They sure do! About 3-4 weeks in total (autumn, New Year's, and spring breaks). When I was at school, we also had only 10 years; now I think it's 11. I started at the age of 7 and went to university at 17.



In the UK, children start school at age 5 and education is continuous to age 16. From 16-18 children must be in education or employment.

So if they don’t get a job/apprenticeship then they must stay in education. And if they have failed to get an English and/or maths qualification then the employer is required to ensure they get one


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They sure do! About 3-4 weeks in total (autumn, New Year's, and spring breaks). When I was at school, we also had only 10 years; now I think it's 11. I started at the age of 7 and went to university at 17.


Wow. Ours start at the age of 7 (that is they must turn 7 in the first year) and they normally finish at 18. Okay it is also 11 for us.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope he is feeling better soon - nothing worse than just wanting to concentrate on getting well but you can't because of work pressures.
> Hope he gets chance to de-stress soon.


Thank you Lyn. At some point it needs to get better (the work stress/pressure) hoping it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone.
> It's been busier here today than last night, so had quite a bit of reading to do,
> I am just going dandy hunting so will not see you all later.
> Have a good Monday!


How is Lola doing today and any further updates about the Vet?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> In the UK, children start school at age 5 and education is continuous to age 16. From 16-18 children must be in education or employment.
> 
> So if they don’t get a job/apprenticeship then they must stay in education. And if they have failed to get an English and/or maths qualification then the employer is required to ensure they get one


Oh okay. that is interesting. Puts quite a bit of pressure on employers, so what happens if the child cannot get employment, but also cannot stay in school? Is schooling free there?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh okay. that is interesting. Puts quite a bit of pressure on employers, so what happens if the child cannot get employment, but also cannot stay in school? Is schooling free there?



There are always education options... schooling is free to age 18. 

The business about forcing youngsters to get English and Maths seems a bit silly, but the experience in our school is that, where leaving and dropping out seemed a good idea to some teenage boys, they now know that it won’t just be forgotten about. 

As a result, some try harder at GCSE at age 16 and others know that getting a job means they’ll be sent to college on (likely unpaid) day release to sit their exams instead. Passing isn’t optional so you may as well get it over and done with at school. 

It’s a good thing overall.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all. (this serves as my place marker so I know where to start next time I sign on )


----------



## Yvonne G

There was supposed to be a smiley face after that sentence but for some reason it didn't show


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I thought that was what Clunker was for? Is he not doing his job? Or is he like his Daddy and has too many projects on the go?


Sadly Clunker can't eat that much... Yet


----------



## JoesMum

Our time in sunny Oslo is coming to an end. 

This morning we went to the Viking Ship Museum. The one at Roskilde, where Lena lives, has ships that were sunk in the sea.

These were part of ship burials. Wealthy vikings were buried in a ship with grave goods to help them on their journey to the afterlife. The ships are around 1200 years old - two of them are HUGE!











Even more fascinating are the surviving grave goods like sledges, a cart and shoes


----------



## JoesMum

We also visited City Hall which is where the Nobel Peace Price is presented each year.

It looks quite austere outside, but inside the walls have elaborate murals. Building started in 1931, but couldn’t be completed until after WWII as Norway suffered badly under Nazi occupation 









And a couple of random artworks in the city that took my fancy





And French themed toilets that amused me as labelling them liberté, egalité and fraternité may just be “taking the pi$$” as we say in the UK


----------



## JoesMum

So now we are at the airport, sweaters at the ready for the colder temperatures back home ... 

Oslo has been wonderful


----------



## JoesMum

Sad news from home, it seems that baby B has lost his fight for survival. Son reports no sign of him today and he was nowhere near ready for fledging [emoji22]


----------



## DE42

Thought this was neat. There was a big section that was only 3-4" deep.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> So now we are at the airport, sweaters at the ready for the colder temperatures back home ...
> 
> Oslo has been wonderful


I loved looking at the items brought up from the sea. I can totally see myself wearing those shoes!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Sad news from home, it seems that baby B has lost his fight for survival. Son reports no sign of him today and he was nowhere near ready for fledging [emoji22]


So sorry to hear that. Ya gotta' feel for the poor mama bird who so faithfully incubated the eggs and tried to keep her babies alive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I figured out the trick to getting the pictures to load. I have to go out of CDR then back in again. Two or three more pictures load from the last ones that loaded. TAkes quite a bit longer to read CDR, but DANG IT!!!!! I want to see the pictures! I'm at the end of Linda's now and waiting for Dan's.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I figured out the trick to getting the pictures to load. I have to go out of CDR then back in again. Two or three more pictures load from the last ones that loaded. TAkes quite a bit longer to read CDR, but DANG IT!!!!! I want to see the pictures! I'm at the end of Linda's now and waiting for Dan's.


Can you get use the refresh key? I think it's F5. It's been I while since I've really used a PC. I always just use my phone for everything.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for the hint. I'll give it a try on one of those "can you I.D. my plant" threads that are up now. By the way. . . nice beach. Did you twinkle your toes in the 3 or 4" of water? ANd is the water warm?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Can you get use the refresh key? I think it's F5. It's been I while since I've really used a PC. I always just use my phone for everything.


No, the screen blinks, but the pictures still don't load.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> No, the screen blinks, but the pictures still don't load.


Oh well. 
That's the only thing I knew that might help.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the hint. I'll give it a try on one of those "can you I.D. my plant" threads that are up now. By the way. . . nice beach. Did you twinkle your toes in the 3 or 4" of water? ANd is the water warm?


I did. It's warm though not as warm as it would be because of all the rain. I think we got a total of 10-11" this past week.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I did. It's warm though not as warm as it would be because of all the rain. I think we got a total of 10-11" this past week.


Geez! We don't get 10 or 11" all season!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Geez! We don't get 10 or 11" all season!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> For some reason I did not see this post, saw it in my emails so have been looking for it this morning. Sjoe but we all talk alot.
> Back to the post now: Thank you Ed, I have accepted it, it is a part of my life now, so I just deal with it. I had the cortisone shot right in the beginning, and it actually worked, but for a week. (at the time I was also drinking wheat grass juice, and did not know that it would work so well - as I think the wheat grass juice leached most of the cortisone out. Wheat grass juice is fantastic detox juice, tastes like crap but really good.) So if you can find a Doctor that can do it right, then it works well. I had to go into hospital for 1/2 a day, and they put me under then used a MRI machine to place the cortisone on the right spot. I wonder if I can get them to do it again for me. Hmm worth a shot. Good luck on your side, sciatica is not a walk in the park. But as long as I can manage the pain and lead a relatively normal life, then I am okay with it.


My shot was also under an xray type thing. It wasn't successful because the doctor couldn't decide what part of the back was generating that pain. He found quite a bit of damage from arthritis.


----------



## Yvonne G

The felines in my living room are VERY, in fact, EXTREMELY active this morning!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There are always education options... schooling is free to age 18.
> 
> The business about forcing youngsters to get English and Maths seems a bit silly, but the experience in our school is that, where leaving and dropping out seemed a good idea to some teenage boys, they now know that it won’t just be forgotten about.
> 
> As a result, some try harder at GCSE at age 16 and others know that getting a job means they’ll be sent to college on (likely unpaid) day release to sit their exams instead. Passing isn’t optional so you may as well get it over and done with at school.
> 
> It’s a good thing overall.


It does sound good. Here school isn't free.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> There was supposed to be a smiley face after that sentence but for some reason it didn't show


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sadly Clunker can't eat that much... Yet


And here i thought he was a eating machine. Oh well soon enough...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our time in sunny Oslo is coming to an end.
> 
> This morning we went to the Viking Ship Museum. The one at Roskilde, where Lena lives, has ships that were sunk in the sea.
> 
> These were part of ship burials. Wealthy vikings were buried in a ship with grave goods to help them on their journey to the afterlife. The ships are around 1200 years old - two of them are HUGE!
> View attachment 240080
> 
> View attachment 240081
> 
> View attachment 240082
> 
> View attachment 240083
> 
> View attachment 240084
> 
> 
> Even more fascinating are the surviving grave goods like sledges, a cart and shoes
> View attachment 240085
> 
> View attachment 240086
> 
> View attachment 240087
> 
> View attachment 240088


Wow amazing that even the shoes survived. And I must say looking at pics in the night mode is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our time in sunny Oslo is coming to an end.
> 
> This morning we went to the Viking Ship Museum. The one at Roskilde, where Lena lives, has ships that were sunk in the sea.
> 
> These were part of ship burials. Wealthy vikings were buried in a ship with grave goods to help them on their journey to the afterlife. The ships are around 1200 years old - two of them are HUGE!
> View attachment 240080
> 
> View attachment 240081
> 
> View attachment 240082
> 
> View attachment 240083
> 
> View attachment 240084
> 
> 
> Even more fascinating are the surviving grave goods like sledges, a cart and shoes
> View attachment 240085
> 
> View attachment 240086
> 
> View attachment 240087
> 
> View attachment 240088


This is what it looks like.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So now we are at the airport, sweaters at the ready for the colder temperatures back home ...
> 
> Oslo has been wonderful


So glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sad news from home, it seems that baby B has lost his fight for survival. Son reports no sign of him today and he was nowhere near ready for fledging [emoji22]


Oh no. Shame poor baby B and what about Mrs B? Is she still okay?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thought this was neat. There was a big section that was only 3-4" deep.
> View attachment 240111


That does look nice. Is it warm?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It does sound good. Here school isn't free.



And as a result, people probably value what chances they get more. Education should be free in an ideal world in my opinion, but those that have to work hard to get it probably value it more.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I loved looking at the items brought up from the sea. I can totally see myself wearing those shoes!!!


I think they might be too big for you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So sorry to hear that. Ya gotta' feel for the poor mama bird who so faithfully incubated the eggs and tried to keep her babies alive.


I know. It is so sad.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Shame poor baby B and what about Mrs B? Is she still okay?



Nowhere to be seen according to son, which is to be expected. 

I can’t help wondering if the dreadful thunderstorms have affected the bug supply at a critical time. 

I’ll clear the box out in the next couple of days and see what I find.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the hint. I'll give it a try on one of those "can you I.D. my plant" threads that are up now. By the way. . . nice beach. Did you twinkle your toes in the 3 or 4" of water? ANd is the water warm?


Snap on the warm water question.[emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

As you have probably worked out, we have landed. Had something of a record transit through Heathrow - just over 40 minutes from touchdown to being on the way out of the carpark. 

All being well with the motorway we should be home in about 50 minutes 

Temperature 26C and sunny here, but we saw some big storm clouds over the East of England from the plane so I don’t know how long that will last!


----------



## CarolM

Oh wow. I never knew that you could actually see arthritis damage. Actually come to think of it I didn't even know that arthritis damages your body. That is not good though. So what do you do to manage the pain?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The felines in my living room are VERY, in fact, EXTREMELY active this morning!
> 
> View attachment 240115


Ha ha. A cat will do what a cat will do.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ha ha. A cat will do what a cat will do.



You can provide them with all the toys going and they still seek out novel ways to entertain themselves 

I’m home. Cuppa made. Time to relax


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And as a result, people probably value what chances they get more. Education should be free in an ideal world in my opinion, but those that have to work hard to get it probably value it more.


Not really because the parents pay for it not the kids. So the kids don't necessarily value it like they should. It adds an extra burden on the parents shoulders when most are struggling to make ends meet. And sometimes kids then leave school earlier than they should so they can go work and bring in extra income into the household. Granted I think university's and collages you should pay for because that is a luxury but up until Grade 12 which is the last year of high school should at least be free, so all children can at least get that much.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nowhere to be seen according to son, which is to be expected.
> 
> I can’t help wondering if the dreadful thunderstorms have affected the bug supply at a critical time.
> 
> I’ll clear the box out in the next couple of days and see what I find.


Mother nature can be cruel sometimes. [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As you have probably worked out, we have landed. Had something of a record transit through Heathrow - just over 40 minutes from touchdown to being on the way out of the carpark.
> 
> All being well with the motorway we should be home in about 50 minutes
> 
> Temperature 26C and sunny here, but we saw some big storm clouds over the East of England from the plane so I don’t know how long that will last!


So you should have arrived 7 minutes ago. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## DE42

What do you all think? I'm considering getting this as soon as my doctor clears me. I came across it a few nights ago and fell in love with it.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> What do you all think? I'm considering getting this as soon as my doctor clears me. I came across it a few nights ago and fell in love with it.
> View attachment 240123



It’s a nice design, but I don’t like tattoos 

The state your skin is in right now, I would put it on hold for a good while


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> What do you all think? I'm considering getting this as soon as my doctor clears me. I came across it a few nights ago and fell in love with it.
> View attachment 240123


It is very striking.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> It is very striking.


But I agree with Linda maybe not such a good idea with all that is going on with your body etc. I don't think it will be a good idea to introduce a foreign substance (the ink) into your body. It might cause further issues.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> But I agree with Linda maybe not such a good idea with all that is going on with your body etc. I don't think it will be a good idea to introduce a foreign substance (the ink) into your body. It might cause further issues.


Like I said it will be after doctor approval. But thanks


----------



## Momof4

What is the significance of this tattoo to you? How do you relate to it?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> What do you all think? I'm considering getting this as soon as my doctor clears me. I came across it a few nights ago and fell in love with it.
> View attachment 240123


I'm not a tattoo fan, but as far as artistic value goes, I like the ship but not the blue design going through it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Like I said it will be after doctor approval. But thanks


Lol. I know thats why my first response was " that it was striking" [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We also visited City Hall which is where the Nobel Peace Price is presented each year.
> 
> It looks quite austere outside, but inside the walls have elaborate murals. Building started in 1931, but couldn’t be completed until after WWII as Norway suffered badly under Nazi occupation
> View attachment 240090
> 
> View attachment 240091
> 
> View attachment 240092
> 
> View attachment 240093
> 
> 
> And a couple of random artworks in the city that took my fancy
> View attachment 240094
> 
> View attachment 240095
> 
> 
> And French themed toilets that amused me as labelling them liberté, egalité and fraternité may just be “taking the pi$$” as we say in the UK
> View attachment 240096


What a lovely place, you have seen some amazing things Linda!
I thought the loos were funny too.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So now we are at the airport, sweaters at the ready for the colder temperatures back home ...
> 
> Oslo has been wonderful


It's been scorching here today again Linda, I've had an electric fan going all day.
Still muggy though and even though we had weather warnings for rain nothing arrived.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sad news from home, it seems that baby B has lost his fight for survival. Son reports no sign of him today and he was nowhere near ready for fledging [emoji22]


How sad, keep your eye out though he may be around in the bushes somewhere.


----------



## DE42

They had to get another plane. So now I leave at 9:30


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the hint. I'll give it a try on one of those "can you I.D. my plant" threads that are up now. By the way. . . nice beach. Did you twinkle your toes in the 3 or 4" of water? ANd is the water warm?


Or maybe just hit the refresh symbol on the toolbar, - a circular arrow - that works for me.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240114


The Midlands in the UK had a months rainfall in a very short time yesterday and many poor souls had their homes flooded for the 2nd time in 2 years. An 80 year old man died in his car


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> The Midlands in the UK had a months rainfall in a very short time yesterday and many poor souls had their homes flooded for the 2nd time in 2 years. An 80 year old man died in his car


It's bad. There has been some bad floods here in the US too. I am wondering if it is going to be a bad year for hurricanes.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It does sound good. Here school isn't free.


To be honest very few of the kids appreciate the fact they have free education and can't understand why some would pay to be in school.
Some of our 16 year olds get paid to be in day college after school - I think it's £30 a week but they have to have full attendance and be on time.
An Educational Maintenance Allowance I think it's called.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And as a result, people probably value what chances they get more. Education should be free in an ideal world in my opinion, but those that have to work hard to get it probably value it more.


That's very true Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You can provide them with all the toys going and they still seek out novel ways to entertain themselves
> 
> I’m home. Cuppa made. Time to relax


You'd better get the washing machine on LInda 
...you'll probably be off somewhere else next week


----------



## DE42

The ship on stormy water represents my cruse through life. The waters have been stormy but I continue to press forward against the odds. It's represents weathering the storms, moving forward, and determination. The blue I find an attractive touch of color that makes it different and unique. 

But most of all I just really like the art and design.


Momof4 said:


> What is the significance of this tattoo to you? How do you relate to it?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You'd better get the washing machine on LInda
> ...you'll probably be off somewhere else next week



* Looks embarrassed *

Well actually, we are home this weekend coming, but...


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> What do you all think? I'm considering getting this as soon as my doctor clears me. I came across it a few nights ago and fell in love with it.
> View attachment 240123


Don't do it Dan 
Tattoos can cause all spots of problems with blood poisoning and scars etc if not done properly.
Put the picture in a frame on your wall instead


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> It's bad. There has been some bad floods here in the US too. I am wondering if it is going to be a bad year for hurricanes.


I think with climate change we all have to be prepared for more extreme weather.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> I think with climate change we all have to be prepared for more extreme weather.


I wonder if what's going on in Hawaii has anything to do with this set of storms?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> * Looks embarrassed *
> 
> Well actually, we are home this weekend coming, but...


I knew it!
and I'm very jealous!!!


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> The ship on stormy water represents my cruse through life. The waters have been stormy but I continue to press forward against the odds. It's represents weathering the storms, moving forward, and determination. The blue I find an attractive touch of color that makes it different and unique.
> 
> But most of all I just really like the art and design.



I like it but I would tone down the blue to more of a blue grayish color.


----------



## JoesMum

Big storms over France right now heading for us in the extreme south east overnight



This website is really good for seeing where lightning is striking around the world. It’s useful sometimes when I hear distant thunder to find out where the storm is and whether it’s heading our way. 
https://www.lightningmaps.org/


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Big storms over France right now heading for us in the extreme south east overnight
> View attachment 240135
> 
> 
> This website is really good for seeing where lightning is striking around the world. It’s useful sometimes when I hear distant thunder to find out where the storm is and whether it’s heading our way.
> https://www.lightningmaps.org/


Neat. 

It's raining and high winds here. Everything is delayed.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sad news from home, it seems that baby B has lost his fight for survival. Son reports no sign of him today and he was nowhere near ready for fledging [emoji22]



Oh no, that’s so sad


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thought this was neat. There was a big section that was only 3-4" deep.
> View attachment 240111



Did you go in?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The felines in my living room are VERY, in fact, EXTREMELY active this morning!
> 
> View attachment 240115



  
Nice furry fruit bowl!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You can provide them with all the toys going and they still seek out novel ways to entertain themselves
> 
> I’m home. Cuppa made. Time to relax



Welcome home, Linda!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> They had to get another plane. So now I leave at 9:30


Oh no, Your holiday is over!!! I hope that you at least did get some rest and recovered somewhat.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> The ship on stormy water represents my cruse through life. The waters have been stormy but I continue to press forward against the odds. It's represents weathering the storms, moving forward, and determination. The blue I find an attractive touch of color that makes it different and unique.
> 
> But most of all I just really like the art and design.



Love your interpretation. It’s a beautiful artwork.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The Midlands in the UK had a months rainfall in a very short time yesterday and many poor souls had their homes flooded for the 2nd time in 2 years. An 80 year old man died in his car


Oh Shame,  That is very sad. We need some happy news in the CDR, as there is too much sad news coming in. And as a side note: I would happily take the water / rain off their hands if they want. I won't even charge them.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The storm passed through early this morning and is now off the East coast. 

It’s still rather damp here, but not raining hard. 

I need to run son to the station this morning; he is heading back to Bristol to pack his stuff up and clean his student flat. Tomorrow, I’m driving to Bristol to collect him and his gear... I have made it clear that my back won’t allow me to carry anything, or to spend time bent over cleaning. When I get there I’ll need to walk round to relieve sitting in a driving position for a long time so I’m in a fit state to drive back. 

I do better as a car passenger on long journeys as I can fidget and keep changing my position. That’s hard to do when you’re behind the wheel


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It's bad. There has been some bad floods here in the US too. I am wondering if it is going to be a bad year for hurricanes.


No, no no.  Don't say that....fate might be listening!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Hope everyone is safe and warm and has a Terrific Tuesday!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> To be honest very few of the kids appreciate the fact they have free education and can't understand why some would pay to be in school.
> Some of our 16 year olds get paid to be in day college after school - I think it's £30 a week but they have to have full attendance and be on time.
> An Educational Maintenance Allowance I think it's called.


I think that alot of kids would stay in school here if they got paid to do it. It would help ease the burden on parents. It is law that kids have to go to school until grade 12 here, but of course that does not always happen. Obviously if your parents can afford it then they go, but if they are in a poor family, then that is a different story.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You can provide them with all the toys going and they still seek out novel ways to entertain themselves
> 
> I’m home. Cuppa made. Time to relax


Yay, Welcome haome and hope you enjoyed your cuppa.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The ship on stormy water represents my cruse through life. The waters have been stormy but I continue to press forward against the odds. It's represents weathering the storms, moving forward, and determination. The blue I find an attractive touch of color that makes it different and unique.
> 
> But most of all I just really like the art and design.


That is a good way to look at it and very meaningful. I actually also liked the blue through it. Maybe get your sister to do a sketch on a piece of paper and frame it in the meantime. You can put it up on your wall somewhere where everytime you look up you will see it and then be reminded of your plan and struggles that you are beating.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Don't do it Dan
> Tattoos can cause all spots of problems with blood poisoning and scars etc if not done properly.
> Put the picture in a frame on your wall instead


Snap on the pic in a frame on the wall.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Big storms over France right now heading for us in the extreme south east overnight
> View attachment 240135
> 
> 
> This website is really good for seeing where lightning is striking around the world. It’s useful sometimes when I hear distant thunder to find out where the storm is and whether it’s heading our way.
> https://www.lightningmaps.org/


Annndddd of course there is nothing happening in South Africa.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Neat.
> 
> It's raining and high winds here. Everything is delayed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The storm passed through early this morning and is now off the East coast.
> 
> It’s still rather damp here, but not raining hard.
> 
> I need to run son to the station this morning; he is heading back to Bristol to pack his stuff up and clean his student flat. Tomorrow, I’m driving to Bristol to collect him and his gear... I have made it clear that my back won’t allow me to carry anything, or to spend time bent over cleaning. When I get there I’ll need to walk round to relieve sitting in a driving position for a long time so I’m in a fit state to drive back.
> 
> I do better as a car passenger on long journeys as I can fidget and keep changing my position. That’s hard to do when you’re behind the wheel


Good Luck with all of it. And just take it easy. Also stick to your word and do not help to clean and or carry heavy boxes etc. That what strapping young and strong sons are for.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Hope everyone is safe and warm and has a Terrific Tuesday!


Good Morning Lena.
I hope you are having a great and restful Tuesday as well. So what is on the agenda for today for you and your daughter?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

I am making a chicken red thai curry soup for the staff at my work today. And sjoe, but peeling patatoes and turnips and then cutting them into blocks is hard work.

Nothing else to report, other than I am bored again as we are waiting for more work to come in. Sigh. Not until later all. Enjoy your Tuesdays.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I am making a chicken red thai curry soup for the staff at my work today. And sjoe, but peeling patatoes and turnips and then cutting them into blocks is hard work.
> 
> Nothing else to report, other than I am bored again as we are waiting for more work to come in. Sigh. Not until later all. Enjoy your Tuesdays.



The soup sounds good. I think I may get a pan going. I shall clear out my vegetable drawer


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena.
> I hope you are having a great and restful Tuesday as well. So what is on the agenda for today for you and your daughter?



I need to work now, then will try to drag daughter geocaching in the afternoon. [emoji23] 

Here’s her red carpet moment:


She got a diploma as the “Best Comedy Actress”. (All kids got “Best” something or other, including “Most Charming”, “Most Photogenic”, “Most Talented”.)



It was a sweet event. The Russian moms were much less so — telling husband and I that we were “embarrassing” ourselves because we were holding a bag of popcorn in a photo or that daughter would suffer “childhood trauma” if we don’t run out and buy her flowers...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I need to work now, then will try to drag daughter geocaching in the afternoon. [emoji23]
> 
> Here’s her red carpet moment:
> View attachment 240166
> 
> She got a diploma as the “Best Comedy Actress”. (All kids got “Best” something or other, including “Most Charming”, “Most Photogenic”, “Most Talented”.)
> View attachment 240167
> 
> 
> It was a sweet event. The Russian moms were much less so — telling husband and I that we were “embarrassing” ourselves because we were holding a bag of popcorn in a photo or that daughter would suffer “childhood trauma” if we don’t run out and buy her flowers...



Lovely photos Lena. Your daughter looks far from traumatised by your parenting skills! [emoji23]

In fact I’d say she looks extremely happy and proud


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lovely photos Lena. Your daughter looks far from traumatised by your parenting skills! [emoji23]
> 
> In fact I’d say she looks extremely happy and proud



Thank you, Linda! [emoji23] 
Do we get any hints as to where you and JoesDad go next?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! [emoji23]
> Do we get any hints as to where you and JoesDad go next?



Let’s just say it’s the tennis season and I like watching tennis


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The soup sounds good. I think I may get a pan going. I shall clear out my vegetable drawer


Always a good way to get all the nutrients in, and to use your veggies.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I need to work now, then will try to drag daughter geocaching in the afternoon. [emoji23]
> 
> Here’s her red carpet moment:
> View attachment 240166
> 
> She got a diploma as the “Best Comedy Actress”. (All kids got “Best” something or other, including “Most Charming”, “Most Photogenic”, “Most Talented”.)
> View attachment 240167
> 
> 
> It was a sweet event. The Russian moms were much less so — telling husband and I that we were “embarrassing” ourselves because we were holding a bag of popcorn in a photo or that daughter would suffer “childhood trauma” if we don’t run out and buy her flowers...


oh my word. The Russian Moms are hectic. And your daughter is absolutely gorgeous. Love the pink shoes. I think your daughter will learn a better life lesson if you just happen to not get her flowers, and lets face it, who does not like popcorn (Russian Mom's obviously ). But I say Yummy!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Lovely photos Lena. Your daughter looks far from traumatised by your parenting skills! [emoji23]
> 
> In fact I’d say she looks extremely happy and proud


Ditto that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Let’s just say it’s the tennis season and O like watching tennis


mmmmm, Would that be Wimbledon by any Chance ? Or France? Sorry don't watch tennis and those are the only two I could think of.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> mmmmm, Would that be Wimbledon by any Chance ? Or France? Sorry don't watch tennis and those are the only two I could think of.



We didn’t get tickets for Wimbledon this year though that won’t stop us trying for the late release ones. 

Roland Garros, the French Open, just started and is the end of the clay court season. Then tennis moves to grass with UK tournaments including Eastbourne (South coast about an hour from here), Queen’s (London) and Wimbledon (London); they’re not necessarily in that order, but Wimbledon is last


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We didn’t get tickets for Wimbledon this year though that won’t stop us trying for the late release ones.
> 
> Roland Garros, the French Open, just started and is the end of the clay court season. Then tennis moves to grass with UK tournaments including Eastbourne (South coast about an hour from here), Queen’s (London) and Wimbledon (London); they’re not necessarily in that order, but Wimbledon is last


Okay then, so that then means that you will be visiting Eastbourne, Queens and you will try for Wimbledon as well (not necessarily in that order )


----------



## Bambam1989

It's 2:30am here. I've been up with our daughter who woke me about 30 minutes ago with an earache.
I had a look in her ear with one of those Scopes and there is bits of ear wax causing some irritation on the ear drum..
Hoping a warm water bottle will help break it loose.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 2:30am here. I've been up with our daughter who woke me about 30 minutes ago with an earache.
> I had a look in her ear with one of those Scopes and there is bits of ear wax causing some irritation on the ear drum..
> Hoping a warm water bottle will help break it loose.


You can maybe warm up some castor oil and put a few drops in and then you put cottonwool into the ear. I have been told that softens the wax and helps it to come out. But I have never done it, as my earaches are normally from the after affects of flu.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You can maybe warm up some castor oil and put a few drops in and then you put cottonwool into the ear. I have been told that softens the wax and helps it to come out. But I have never done it, as my earaches are normally from the after affects of flu.


Of course I don't have any castor oil to try.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Of course I don't have any castor oil to try.[emoji33]


Olive Oil should work as well.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Olive Oil should work as well.


Now that I have lots of lol. I may try it if she doesn't feel better soon.
Thanks Carol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Now that I have lots of lol. I may try it if she doesn't feel better soon.
> Thanks Carol


No problem. I hope it gets better. Shame


----------



## Bambam1989

Hubby to the rescue! He dribbled a little bit of hydrogen peroxide in it and it broke it loose. Huge nasty globs.
I forgot all about that trick. She used to get earaches all the time and ended up getting tubes. They are long gone now though.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hubby to the rescue! He dribbled a little bit of hydrogen peroxide in it and it broke it loose. Huge nasty globs.
> I forgot all about that trick. She used to get earaches all the time and ended up getting tubes. They are long gone now though.


Lol. That works too. That is one thing that I don't have in my cupboard and by the looks of it, I should. Well done to Hubby by the way.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Big storms over France right now heading for us in the extreme south east overnight
> View attachment 240135
> 
> 
> This website is really good for seeing where lightning is striking around the world. It’s useful sometimes when I hear distant thunder to find out where the storm is and whether it’s heading our way.
> https://www.lightningmaps.org/



Very cool website.... lots of realtime action in Europe right now....I’m sure more over USA as the day moves forward.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 2:30am here. I've been up with our daughter who woke me about 30 minutes ago with an earache.
> I had a look in her ear with one of those Scopes and there is bits of ear wax causing some irritation on the ear drum..
> Hoping a warm water bottle will help break it loose.



A couple of drops of luke warm (not hot) vegetable oil - ideally olive oil - in the ear may give some relief and help soften the wax


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You can maybe warm up some castor oil and put a few drops in and then you put cottonwool into the ear. I have been told that softens the wax and helps it to come out. But I have never done it, as my earaches are normally from the after affects of flu.



Snap! I have used olive oil regularly... 

Using a dropper or dripping it from a teaspoon so it goes down the ear is best. Then use cotton wool to wipe up the mess. Don’t put cotton wool in your ear - it sheds and may make matters worse


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 2:30am here. I've been up with our daughter who woke me about 30 minutes ago with an earache.
> I had a look in her ear with one of those Scopes and there is bits of ear wax causing some irritation on the ear drum..
> Hoping a warm water bottle will help break it loose.



Oh dear. Mine recently had it. Do see a doctor if she has any fever. Our GP refused to see her and she had some decline in hearing until another doctor prescribed her an antibiotic.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Snap! I have used olive oil regularly...
> 
> Using a dropper or dripping it from a teaspoon so it goes down the ear is best. Then use cotton wool to wipe up the mess. Don’t put cotton wool in your ear - it sheds and may make matters worse


Good to know about the cotton wool


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Let’s just say it’s the tennis season and I like watching tennis


Linda: Can your son do some of the driving?


----------



## Bambam1989

Well, daughter is feeling better. 
She wasn't running a fever last night. So she is going to school.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The storm passed through early this morning and is now off the East coast.
> 
> It’s still rather damp here, but not raining hard.
> 
> I need to run son to the station this morning; he is heading back to Bristol to pack his stuff up and clean his student flat. Tomorrow, I’m driving to Bristol to collect him and his gear... I have made it clear that my back won’t allow me to carry anything, or to spend time bent over cleaning. When I get there I’ll need to walk round to relieve sitting in a driving position for a long time so I’m in a fit state to drive back.
> 
> I do better as a car passenger on long journeys as I can fidget and keep changing my position. That’s hard to do when you’re behind the wheel


There are some very nice shops you could walk around to help your back and coffee shops for when you need to rest it 

Rain has just arrived here but I don't think it's going to amount to much.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I need to work now, then will try to drag daughter geocaching in the afternoon. [emoji23]
> 
> Here’s her red carpet moment:
> View attachment 240166
> 
> She got a diploma as the “Best Comedy Actress”. (All kids got “Best” something or other, including “Most Charming”, “Most Photogenic”, “Most Talented”.)
> View attachment 240167
> 
> 
> It was a sweet event. The Russian moms were much less so — telling husband and I that we were “embarrassing” ourselves because we were holding a bag of popcorn in a photo or that daughter would suffer “childhood trauma” if we don’t run out and buy her flowers...


Blimey they do take it seriously don't they?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Let’s just say it’s the tennis season and I like watching tennis


Ooooh - is it the French Open?
How exciting!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 2:30am here. I've been up with our daughter who woke me about 30 minutes ago with an earache.
> I had a look in her ear with one of those Scopes and there is bits of ear wax causing some irritation on the ear drum..
> Hoping a warm water bottle will help break it loose.


Poor thing.
Hope the heat helps.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Hubby to the rescue! He dribbled a little bit of hydrogen peroxide in it and it broke it loose. Huge nasty globs.
> I forgot all about that trick. She used to get earaches all the time and ended up getting tubes. They are long gone now though.


I've not heard of that but well done to hubby


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning everyone.
Hope you are having a good Tuesday.
I have spent my day trying to re arrange Lola's outside enclosure to see if I can tempt him out more often.
He did come and sit outside and watch me for a while, then basked a bit more by the side of me when I sat on the ground, but he didn't offer to
help.
His appetite is still atrocious; he has eaten quite a few dandies and was happy to eat when I hand fed him some mixed leaves but if left to his own devices he will ignore his food and walk straight past it.
I rang the vet I saw to ask if she could arrange a scan, but she wants to see him again first.
So have another appt at end of week.
I hope I'm not making him lazy by hand feeding, but it's the only way I can make sure he eats something.
He is a looking well though.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Hope everyone is safe and warm and has a Terrific Tuesday!


You too, Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Blimey they do take it seriously don't they?



_Everything_ is a matter of life and death...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well, daughter is feeling better.
> She wasn't running a fever last night. So she is going to school.


Yay. But bet she is disappointed. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> Hope you are having a good Tuesday.
> I have spent my day trying to re arrange Lola's outside enclosure to see if I can tempt him out more often.
> He did come and sit outside and watch me for a while, then basked a bit more by the side of me when I sat on the ground, but he didn't offer to
> help.
> His appetite is still atrocious; he has eaten quite a few dandies and was happy to eat when I hand fed him some mixed leaves but if left to his own devices he will ignore his food and walk straight past it.
> I rang the vet I saw to ask if she could arrange a scan, but she wants to see him again first.
> So have another appt at end of week.
> I hope I'm not making him lazy by hand feeding, but it's the only way I can make sure he eats something.
> He is a looking well though.


I really really hope she is able to help him this time. Why does she want to see him first though? Surely that just adds more delays? Or did she get some new info that she wants to check first?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> _Everything_ is a matter of life and death...


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

I think that Adam better come back soon as it is getting awfully quiet in here more often lately. [emoji22] [emoji22] Or is it because you all are enjoying your summers[emoji17] [emoji17] while I am left on my little lonesome. Enjoying my winter in a warm bed with hot chocolate and watching Jurassic Park iii?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I think that Adam better come back soon as it is getting awfully quiet in here more often lately. [emoji22] [emoji22] Or is it because you all are enjoying your summers[emoji17] [emoji17] while I am left on my little lonesome. Enjoying my winter in a warm bed with hot chocolate and watching Jurassic Park iii?


Jurassic Park. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

And I dedicate this song to .....


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Linda: Can your son do some of the driving?


He has so much stuff that I need to take our Volvo V70. With a 3.5 litre engine it would bankrupt us to insure him to drive it as he is only 22  

Heis insured for my Ford Focus, but that's not big enough


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> There are some very nice shops you could walk around to help your back and coffee shops for when you need to rest it
> 
> Rain has just arrived here but I don't think it's going to amount to much.


I know Bristol reasonably well now... there's plenty of places to stretch my legs


----------



## JoesMum

Between thunderstorms and unblocking downpipes from the gutters, I investigated the nestbox this afternoon 

Here’s what it looks like without the front on the box



And here’s the damage Mrs Bluet-it did to the top of the box with her woodpecking!



The nest extracted contained Baby B who was partly feathered and emaciated and 3 tiny eggs that didn’t hatch. There was no sign of his siblings; I can only assume that they were so small that Mrs B was able to remove their bodies





We have a nature tv programme called Springwatch that started this week, they have a camera in a nestbox with chicks about the same age which are much better developed. I think Baby B had not been getting enough food for a while. 

So the box is cleared out and available for roosting now. I doubt another bird will nest in it this summer.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Yay. But bet she is disappointed. [emoji1]


Nope. She likes going to school, she is a social butterfly. Don't have a clue where she got the trait from, me and hubby are hermits.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope. She likes going to school, she is a social butterfly. Don't have a clue where she got the trait from, me and hubby are hermits.


Lol. That is a good thing then. Certainly helps with the school work.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I think that Adam better come back soon as it is getting awfully quiet in here more often lately. [emoji22] [emoji22] Or is it because you all are enjoying your summers[emoji17] [emoji17] while I am left on my little lonesome. Enjoying my winter in a warm bed with hot chocolate and watching Jurassic Park iii?


I try to pop in as often as I can. Got a few projects of my own going while waiting for hubby to finish with his.
The veggies are still being transplanted to the pasture garden. Decided I want to plant a row of rugosa roses in front of my thuja hedge, so it will be a double hedge. But I want the roses in a raised style bed so I have been shoveling lots and lots of dirt. And weeding my flower beds too.[emoji1] 
I may have too many plants[emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Between thunderstorms and unblocking downpipes from the gutters, I investigated the nestbox this afternoon
> 
> Here’s what it looks like without the front on the box
> View attachment 240214
> 
> 
> And here’s the damage Mrs Bluet-it did to the top of the box with her woodpecking!
> View attachment 240215
> 
> 
> The nest extracted contained Baby B who was partly feathered and emaciated and 3 tiny eggs that didn’t hatch. There was no sign of his siblings; I can only assume that they were so small that Mrs B was able to remove their bodies
> View attachment 240216
> 
> View attachment 240217
> 
> 
> We have a nature tv programme called Springwatch that started this week, they have a camera in a nestbox with chicks about the same age which are much better developed. I think Baby B had not been getting enough food for a while.
> 
> So the box is cleared out and available for roosting now. I doubt another bird will nest in it this summer.


Oh that is so sad. I wonder if Mrs B feels the loss?


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Between thunderstorms and unblocking downpipes from the gutters, I investigated the nestbox this afternoon
> 
> Here’s what it looks like without the front on the box
> View attachment 240214
> 
> 
> And here’s the damage Mrs Bluet-it did to the top of the box with her woodpecking!
> View attachment 240215
> 
> 
> The nest extracted contained Baby B who was partly feathered and emaciated and 3 tiny eggs that didn’t hatch. There was no sign of his siblings; I can only assume that they were so small that Mrs B was able to remove their bodies
> View attachment 240216
> 
> View attachment 240217
> 
> 
> We have a nature tv programme called Springwatch that started this week, they have a camera in a nestbox with chicks about the same age which are much better developed. I think Baby B had not been getting enough food for a while.
> 
> So the box is cleared out and available for roosting now. I doubt another bird will nest in it this summer.


They sure did a good job on making the nest though.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I try to pop in as often as I can. Got a few projects of my own going while waiting for hubby to finish with his.
> The veggies are still being transplanted to the pasture garden. Decided I want to plant a row of rugosa roses in front of my thuja hedge, so it will be a double hedge. But I want the roses in a raised style bed so I have been shoveling lots and lots of dirt. And weeding my flower beds too.[emoji1]
> I may have too many plants[emoji57]


You can never have too many plants. [emoji1] I on the other hand have to find the right spot to plant the seeds that i got. I need to find a spot that gets lots of sun. But I dont have too many of those spots that get full sun during winter.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> They sure did a good job on making the nest though.


I agree.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You can never have too many plants. [emoji1] I on the other hand have to find the right spot to plant the seeds that i got. I need to find a spot that gets lots of sun. But I dont have too many of those spots that get full sun during winter.


The seeds for your dandelions?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The seeds for your dandelions?


The plantain ones that I bought. I will be checking my post box tomorrow to see if my dandelions have arrived yet. [emoji1]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> The plantain ones that I bought. I will be checking my post box tomorrow to see if my dandelions have arrived yet. [emoji1]


The plantains in my area do well in full sun or only partial sun, but not in heavy shade.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is 23.00 here so that means it is bedtime for me. Good night and sleep tight all. And sweet dreams.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well it is 23.00 here so that means it is bedtime for me. Good night and sleep tight all. And sweet dreams.


Sleep well


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The plantains in my area do well in full sun or only partial sun, but not in heavy shade.


Yes I thought that might be the case. The portions of my garden which do get sun in summer don't get enougj of it in winter. So it will probably mean some re-arranging of my front garden. And I will need to get some help with that. So that will be my project for this coming saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sleep well


Thanks Bambam. Not chat tomorrow again. And hopefully you don't have to get up at 2.30am again.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Thanks Bambam. Not chat tomorrow again. And hopefully you don't have to get up at 2.30am again.


Yeah, me too. A nap is a requirement today.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yeah, me too. A nap is a requirement today.


I can just imagine.


----------



## DE42

Trip to the neurologist tomorrow


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Trip to the neurologist tomorrow


Is this in regards to your stroke?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Is this in regards to your stroke?


Yep.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yep.


Good luck.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> The plantains in my area do well in full sun or only partial sun, but not in heavy shade.



I’ve tried growing plantain it it never takes off. I get seeds from parks. 

Same with mallow. I transplant it from parks and buy seeds. This is the first year I have seen a little Mallow plants pop up in the pens and I think I figured out that rodents eat it down to the ground when it gets big enough. 
It’s crazy how excited I get when I see weeds growing!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I really really hope she is able to help him this time. Why does she want to see him first though? Surely that just adds more delays? Or did she get some new info that she wants to check first?


Maybe I'm being cynical but I suppose she gets a consultation fee out of me as well as the referral............
or maybe it's just that she wants to see how he is after his antibiotics - nothing happens fast enough for me though.


----------



## DE42

Thanks.


CarolM said:


> Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Maybe I'm being cynical but I suppose she gets a consultation fee out of me as well as the referral............
> or maybe it's just that she wants to see how he is after his antibiotics - nothing happens fast enough for me though.


Me neither. I am actually a very impatient person. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Jurassic Park. [emoji1]
> View attachment 240209
> View attachment 240210
> View attachment 240211
> View attachment 240212


I haven't seen any of the Jurassic Park films, or Star Wars and plenty of others.
I can't sit still long enough!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I haven't seen any of the Jurassic Park films, or Star Wars and plenty of others.
> I can't sit still long enough!


I enjoy movies like that. I was supposed to go to sleep already. Said goodnight and all but then got involved in the movie transformers. So as soon as it is finished then I will definitly go to sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Me neither. I am actually a very impatient person. Lol


Hi Carol, I am a very patient person usually, and I know a lot of guesswork is involved with animals - especially torts but I had hoped things would happen quicker to rule out things at least.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ve tried growing plantain it it never takes off. I get seeds from parks.
> 
> Same with mallow. I transplant it from parks and buy seeds. This is the first year I have seen a little Mallow plants pop up in the pens and I think I figured out that rodents eat it down to the ground when it gets big enough.
> It’s crazy how excited I get when I see weeds growing!


The plantain i found in the field seem to be doing okay. But hopefully the seeds grow too.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Between thunderstorms and unblocking downpipes from the gutters, I investigated the nestbox this afternoon
> 
> Here’s what it looks like without the front on the box
> View attachment 240214
> 
> 
> And here’s the damage Mrs Bluet-it did to the top of the box with her woodpecking!
> View attachment 240215
> 
> 
> The nest extracted contained Baby B who was partly feathered and emaciated and 3 tiny eggs that didn’t hatch. There was no sign of his siblings; I can only assume that they were so small that Mrs B was able to remove their bodies
> View attachment 240216
> 
> View attachment 240217
> 
> 
> We have a nature tv programme called Springwatch that started this week, they have a camera in a nestbox with chicks about the same age which are much better developed. I think Baby B had not been getting enough food for a while.
> 
> So the box is cleared out and available for roosting now. I doubt another bird will nest in it this summer.


What a shame and such a lot of work gone into that very cosy nest as well as trying to feed them. I hope she lives to raise a family in the future.


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I’ve tried growing plantain it it never takes off. I get seeds from parks.
> 
> Same with mallow. I transplant it from parks and buy seeds. This is the first year I have seen a little Mallow plants pop up in the pens and I think I figured out that rodents eat it down to the ground when it gets big enough.
> It’s crazy how excited I get when I see weeds growing!


It's slugs and snails that get my seedlings. I have plenty of plantain that volunteers up, just never where I want it. I have one really nice mallow growing with my strawberries that gets pampered and found another that came up in my yard. I dug it up and put it in a small pot and it seems to be doing well so far


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, I am a very patient person usually, and I know a lot of guesswork is involved with animals - especially torts but I had hoped things would happen quicker to rule out things at least.


I don't blame you though as it has seemed like it is taking unusually long to me as well. And I am not even the mama. I hope that she can at least scan Lola as well. That is that it is her turn to have the scanner.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's slugs and snails that get my seedlings. I have plenty of plantain that volunteers up, just never where I want it. I have one really nice mallow growing with my strawberries that gets pampered and found another that came up in my yard. I dug it up and put it in a small pot and it seems to be doing well so far


I must see if I can get mallow on this side as well. Because the bigger the variety that I can plant the healthier my torts can be.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I enjoy movies like that. I was supposed to go to sleep already. Said goodnight and all but then got involved in the movie transformers. So as soon as it is finished then I will definitly go to sleep.


I was going to say Goodnight to you when I saw your post but then thought you must still be up to be chatting to me!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I was going to say Goodnight to you when I saw your post but then thought you must still be up to be chatting to me!


Lol. I really should go to sleep. And aahhh there the movie ends. Maybe a few more minutes.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I don't blame you though as it has seemed like it is taking unusually long to me as well. And I am not even the mama. I hope that she can at least scan Lola as well. That is that it is her turn to have the scanner.


None of the practices she uses have mri or ct scanner so she will have to refer me somewhere that does - I don't know where that will be!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. I really should go to sleep. And aahhh there the movie ends. Maybe a few more minutes.


Damn. It is now 12. I better go to sleep. I am already going to be scre....d tomorrow. Sigh. It just always feels like you never have much time to just chill. It always feels like you are either working at work. Then working at home and then sleeping only to have to do it again the next day again. Okay. I am really going now. Not chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> The plantain i found in the field seem to be doing okay. But hopefully the seeds grow too.


I find dandies and plantain do best in poor soil. The seeds I planted in good soil didn't do very well at all.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I find dandies and plantain do best in poor soil. The seeds I planted in good soil didn't do very well at all.


Good tip and will keep that in mind when I plant them on saturday.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Trip to the neurologist tomorrow



Good luck with that!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Damn. It is now 12. I better go to sleep. I am already going to be scre....d tomorrow. Sigh. It just always feels like you never have much time to just chill. It always feels like you are either working at work. Then working at home and then sleeping only to have to do it again the next day again. Okay. I am really going now. Not chat again tomorrow.


Goodnight Carol sleep well, it's all downhill to the weekend again after tomorrow!!
Have a good Weds.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol sleep well, it's all downhill to the weekend again after tomorrow!!
> Have a good Weds.


Thank you and you too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you and you too.


Take care


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Trip to the neurologist tomorrow


Hope it goes well.


----------



## Lyn W

Depressing news item tonight showing all the plastic that has made its way to the Galapagos Islands
Looks like much of it has been dumped from ships so that they can avoid the tariffs charged for disposing of waste at ports.
I despair of the people in this world sometimes!!

Anyway on that note I am going to say goodnight.
Sleep well and/or enjoy the rest of your Tuesday!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Depressing news item tonight showing all the plastic that has made its way to the Galapagos Islands
> Looks like much of it has been dumped from ships so that they can avoid the tariffs charged for disposing of waste at ports.
> I despair of the people in this world sometimes!!
> 
> Anyway on that note I am going to say goodnight.
> Sleep well and/or enjoy the rest of your Tuesday!



Springwatch wasn’t much better with seabirds trapped in plastic  

The plastic waste problem is massive [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. 
I hope everyone has an awesome Wednesday.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I went to sleep accompanied by thunder and am pleased to wake to none. Let’s hope it stays away today. We had a month of rain in one hour alone yesterday!

I’m off to Bristol in the next couple of hours to pick up son and his gear


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The plantain ones that I bought. I will be checking my post box tomorrow to see if my dandelions have arrived yet. [emoji1]



Carol — Apologies for leaving you alone in the dark. It’s lots of things for me that might be to blame for my absence, but in the evening it’s mainly “Fauda,” an Israeli TV series... Sorry! (It’s just that good.) 
I’m also wondering if the postcard is getting any closer to your mailbox. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Between thunderstorms and unblocking downpipes from the gutters, I investigated the nestbox this afternoon
> 
> Here’s what it looks like without the front on the box
> View attachment 240214
> 
> 
> And here’s the damage Mrs Bluet-it did to the top of the box with her woodpecking!
> View attachment 240215
> 
> 
> The nest extracted contained Baby B who was partly feathered and emaciated and 3 tiny eggs that didn’t hatch. There was no sign of his siblings; I can only assume that they were so small that Mrs B was able to remove their bodies
> View attachment 240216
> 
> View attachment 240217
> 
> 
> We have a nature tv programme called Springwatch that started this week, they have a camera in a nestbox with chicks about the same age which are much better developed. I think Baby B had not been getting enough food for a while.
> 
> So the box is cleared out and available for roosting now. I doubt another bird will nest in it this summer.



Linda — Sorry for Baby B. It’s a nice nest though. Hope a luckier family will take over. And that Mrs B has a better time next year...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I try to pop in as often as I can. Got a few projects of my own going while waiting for hubby to finish with his.
> The veggies are still being transplanted to the pasture garden. Decided I want to plant a row of rugosa roses in front of my thuja hedge, so it will be a double hedge. But I want the roses in a raised style bed so I have been shoveling lots and lots of dirt. And weeding my flower beds too.[emoji1]
> I may have too many plants[emoji57]



BamBam — my social butterfly daughter and your social butterfly daughter seem to have plenty in common.  
Don’t get lost in the jungle of your garden! We like to have you around


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Trip to the neurologist tomorrow



Dan — Good luck at the neurologist.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’ve tried growing plantain it it never takes off. I get seeds from parks.
> 
> Same with mallow. I transplant it from parks and buy seeds. This is the first year I have seen a little Mallow plants pop up in the pens and I think I figured out that rodents eat it down to the ground when it gets big enough.
> It’s crazy how excited I get when I see weeds growing!



Kathy — Sure you get excited at the sight of weeds. Imagine how much more excited your babies are! 
I still can’t fail noticing “tort food” in the streets and parks and everywhere around me.  
Might be the reason I took up geocaching as a new hobby — so that I stop looking for weeds everywhere... and start looking for tiny plastic containers everywhere...


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Summer here — 27 C! The parks are crazy lush green (you don’t see this much green in parks in Turkey) and baby ducklings are happy to be fed. (Birdseed this time — no bread!  )
Work + house cleaning + coffee with a friend on my agenda. Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Kathy — Sure you get excited at the sight of weeds. Imagine how much more excited your babies are!
> I still can’t fail noticing “tort food” in the streets and parks and everywhere around me.
> Might be the reason I took up geocaching as a new hobby — so that I stop looking for weeds everywhere... and start looking for tiny plastic containers everywhere...



I am the same. I still can’t go for a walk without thinking “Ooh that’s a good dandelion”


----------



## Kristoff

Couldn’t post the pic, it seems


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Linda — Sorry for Baby B. It’s a nice nest though. Hope a luckier family will take over. And that Mrs B has a better time next year...



The nest is a work of art. It’s not something you appreciate from the camera. Mrs B took her time building it, but did a really good job.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 240270
> 
> Couldn’t post the pic, it seems



The pic is lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
A drizzly Weds afternoon here, it's rained but only a trickle compared to some parts of the country.
I have just returned from lunch in a local pub with my nephew - a chance to catch up with him and see what he's up to.
I had gammon with chips and salad and now I could do with a lie down!

Lola continues to be active but eating little unless I sit in his room and hand feed him and even then he's being fussy.
The food I left for him has been walked over several times and is now spread around his room!
I think he is taking advantage of my concern!!

Anyway time for a coffee now so I'll speak to you later
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 240270
> 
> Couldn’t post the pic, it seems


Lovely pics Lena!
I was watching a coot family nesting on a lake recently - mum was sitting on 5 chicks and dad was swimming around for food, passing it to mum who then gave it to the babies. They were beautiful I could have spent hours watching them.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I went to sleep accompanied by thunder and am pleased to wake to none. Let’s hope it stays away today. We had a month of rain in one hour alone yesterday!
> 
> I’m off to Bristol in the next couple of hours to pick up son and his gear


Hope you had a safe trip there and an equally safe trip back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello all.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> A drizzly Weds afternoon here, it's rained but only a trickle compared to some parts of the country.
> I have just returned from lunch in a local pub with my nephew - a chance to catch up with him and see what he's up to.
> I had gammon with chips and salad and now I could do with a lie down!
> 
> Lola continues to be active but eating little unless I sit in his room and hand feed him and even then he's being fussy.
> The food I left for him has been walked over several times and is now spread around his room!
> I think he is taking advantage of my concern!!
> 
> Anyway time for a coffee now so I'll speak to you later
> TTFN



They’re exactly like kids. They know how to take advantage of their parents!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lovely pics Lena!
> I was watching a coot family nesting on a lake recently - mum was sitting on 5 chicks and dad was swimming around for food, passing it to mum who then gave it to the babies. They were beautiful I could have spent hours watching them.



I know! The other pond has coots and it’s so sweet how mom and dad feed the babies!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all.



Hi, Yvonne! Hope relaxing on the sofa is on your agenda for today!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all...there’s a large tropical depression (Hurricane Alberto) heading from the South up our way toward the mid-Atlantic states. It passed over the panhandle area of Forida and is presently situated over Birmingham, Alabama, and dropping tons of rain along its pathway. Here in Maryland...it’s getting hotter and more humid daily as the storm pushes all that mess north/northeast. Calling for more flash flooding. You might have seen US news reporting over the weekend where a ton of rain fell for hours near Ellicott City MD that caused severe, localized devastation.

Heres a lightning map showing the current area..


----------



## Kristoff

Time to cook dinner. Pan fried redfish, a mushroom risotto, and a salad on the menu. Anyone cares to join?


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Time to cook dinner. Pan fried redfish, a mushroom risotto, and a salad on the menu. Anyone cares to join?


Can I come by


----------



## DE42

The next 4 hours.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone.
I get to go shopping for railroad ties to use for my rugosa bed. Landscape supply yards- here I come!
Hope to chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all...there’s a large tropical depression (Hurricane Alberto) heading from the South up our way toward the mid-Atlantic states. It passed over the panhandle area of Forida and is presently situated over Birmingham, Alabama, and dropping tons of rain along its pathway. Here in Maryland...it’s getting hotter and more humid daily as the storm pushes all that mess north/northeast. Calling for more flash flooding. You might have seen US news reporting over the weekend where a ton of rain fell for hours near Ellicott City MD that caused severe, localized devastation.
> 
> Heres a lightning map showing the current area..
> 
> View attachment 240275



Sodden and stormy both sides of the Atlantic it seems 

Fortunately there has been a let up today. My journey to Bristol was mostly dry. I just stopped for a break near Reading, just to the west of London, so I can have a break before tackling the M25 which is usually one big traffic jam


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Time to cook dinner. Pan fried redfish, a mushroom risotto, and a salad on the menu. Anyone cares to join?



That sounds perfect to me. Yes please


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Sodden and stormy both sides of the Atlantic it seems
> 
> Fortunately there has been a let up today. My journey to Bristol was mostly dry. I just stopped for a break near Reading, just to the west of London, so I can have a break before tackling the M25 which is usually one big traffic jam



It’s just hard to believe the traffic jams all over anymore... really puts a damper on road trips.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Can I come by



Anytime, Dan!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That sounds perfect to me. Yes please



Please do come by!


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Anytime, Dan!


Yay!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Carol — Apologies for leaving you alone in the dark. It’s lots of things for me that might be to blame for my absence, but in the evening it’s mainly “Fauda,” an Israeli TV series... Sorry! (It’s just that good.)
> I’m also wondering if the postcard is getting any closer to your mailbox. Fingers crossed!


No worries. I got to watch some old movies again. I was actually busy today. So haven't been on until now myself. And if there is a good program on then I am glad you are getting to watch it. Checked my post box today and it hasn't arrived yet. But it might be too early. I am not sure how long it takes for stuff to get here from overseas. So will carry on checking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Yvonne! Hope relaxing on the sofa is on your agenda for today!


After taking care of and feeding all the critters, I took Sterling (the most recent stray cat with FeLV) to the vet. She's not eating, has REAL bad diarrhea and is quite listless. The vet said the symptoms MAY be due to the FeLV, but could also be some sort of infection. This vet doesn't opt for extensive testing unless you want it, so I took the antibiotic route. He gave her an antibiotic injection and a cortisone injection and gave me a little bottle of antibiotic to take home. He showed me how to give her 2cc of electrolyte water every hour. Poor Sterling. She 's only a little over a year of age. It's hard to see her like this. I haven't had her very long, but I've become quite attached to her.

So, yes, I'm now just going to vegetate.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Dan — Good luck at the neurologist.


On that note how did it go Dan? @DE42


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Summer here — 27 C! The parks are crazy lush green (you don’t see this much green in parks in Turkey) and baby ducklings are happy to be fed. (Birdseed this time — no bread!  )
> Work + house cleaning + coffee with a friend on my agenda. Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


Hmmm. That sounds like a really good agenda.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am the same. I still can’t go for a walk without thinking “Ooh that’s a good dandelion”


Lol. You two are terrible. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> On that note how did it go Dan? @DE42


I'm not sure, but I think his picture of the highway means he's on the road to the dr. appt.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> On that note how did it go Dan? @DE42


Yep on the road.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 240270
> 
> Couldn’t post the pic, it seems


What a lovely picture.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The nest is a work of art. It’s not something you appreciate from the camera. Mrs B took her time building it, but did a really good job.


That just makes it even more sad.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The pic is lovely!


Snap!![emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> A drizzly Weds afternoon here, it's rained but only a trickle compared to some parts of the country.
> I have just returned from lunch in a local pub with my nephew - a chance to catch up with him and see what he's up to.
> I had gammon with chips and salad and now I could do with a lie down!
> 
> Lola continues to be active but eating little unless I sit in his room and hand feed him and even then he's being fussy.
> The food I left for him has been walked over several times and is now spread around his room!
> I think he is taking advantage of my concern!!
> 
> Anyway time for a coffee now so I'll speak to you later
> TTFN


Tut tut tut Lola. Stop taking advantage of your Mama. And go eat your greens.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely pics Lena!
> I was watching a coot family nesting on a lake recently - mum was sitting on 5 chicks and dad was swimming around for food, passing it to mum who then gave it to the babies. They were beautiful I could have spent hours watching them.


As Yvonne liks to say...it didn't happen if there are no pics.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all.


Hi there!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I know! The other pond has coots and it’s so sweet how mom and dad feed the babies!


Again it didn't happen if there are no pics!![emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Time to cook dinner. Pan fried redfish, a mushroom risotto, and a salad on the menu. Anyone cares to join?


Mmmmmhhmmmmm yummy. We had mash patatoe and mincemeat. Sort of an upside down cottage pie.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The next 4 hours.
> View attachment 240280


Are you driving? And can you drive?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone.
> I get to go shopping for railroad ties to use for my rugosa bed. Landscape supply yards- here I come!
> Hope to chat later.


Awesome. Have lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sodden and stormy both sides of the Atlantic it seems
> 
> Fortunately there has been a let up today. My journey to Bristol was mostly dry. I just stopped for a break near Reading, just to the west of London, so I can have a break before tackling the M25 which is usually one big traffic jam


Oh dear. Traffic is never good.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> After taking care of and feeding all the critters, I took Sterling (the most recent stray cat with FeLV) to the vet. She's not eating, has REAL bad diarrhea and is quite listless. The vet said the symptoms MAY be due to the FeLV, but could also be some sort of infection. This vet doesn't opt for extensive testing unless you want it, so I took the antibiotic route. He gave her an antibiotic injection and a cortisone injection and gave me a little bottle of antibiotic to take home. He showed me how to give her 2cc of electrolyte water every hour. Poor Sterling. She 's only a little over a year of age. It's hard to see her like this. I haven't had her very long, but I've become quite attached to her.
> 
> So, yes, I'm now just going to vegetate.


Oh poor Sterling. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, but I think his picture of the highway means he's on the road to the dr. appt.


Good deductions Yvonne. [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yep on the road.


Holly Ha. My bad. We can chat after your appoinrment then.


----------



## DE42

I'm just a passenger so it's ok.


CarolM said:


> Holly Ha. My bad. We can chat after your appoinrment then.


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm back home. Wasn't happy with the rail ties that were available or their prices. Heard about another place that I think may have better prices but it will have to wait til tomorrow.
I've got chicken pot pie in the oven(homemade).


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s just hard to believe the traffic jams all over anymore... really puts a damper on road trips.



Someone barbecued their van between Junctions 10 and 9, so we crawled round the M25. JoesDad made it home before us and had organised dinner, so we have now eaten and unloaded the car. Time to relax


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> After taking care of and feeding all the critters, I took Sterling (the most recent stray cat with FeLV) to the vet. She's not eating, has REAL bad diarrhea and is quite listless. The vet said the symptoms MAY be due to the FeLV, but could also be some sort of infection. This vet doesn't opt for extensive testing unless you want it, so I took the antibiotic route. He gave her an antibiotic injection and a cortisone injection and gave me a little bottle of antibiotic to take home. He showed me how to give her 2cc of electrolyte water every hour. Poor Sterling. She 's only a little over a year of age. It's hard to see her like this. I haven't had her very long, but I've become quite attached to her.
> 
> So, yes, I'm now just going to vegetate.



Poor Sterling  I hope the antibiotics work quickly


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. You two are terrible. [emoji23] [emoji23]



I’ve been doing it for over 30 years... it’s a hard habit to break


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm just a passenger so it's ok.


Lol. That is good. So did you enjoy your holiday despite the weather?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm back home. Wasn't happy with the rail ties that were available or their prices. Heard about another place that I think may have better prices but it will have to wait til tomorrow.
> I've got chicken pot pie in the oven(homemade).


Dinner sounds really yummy. I like chicken pie.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Dinner sounds really yummy. I like chicken pie.


It will be ready in about 20 minutes. Just don't burn your mouth on it [emoji39]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Someone barbecued their van between Junctions 10 and 9, so we crawled round the M25. JoesDad made it home before us and had organised dinner, so we have now eaten and unloaded the car. Time to relax


Mmmm. I don't think barbeque van will be nice at all. Probably too crispy!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’ve been doing it for over 30 years... it’s a hard habit to break


Yes I imagine it would be. If and when you and Lena ever get another tort at least you will know where all the weeds are. [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It will be ready in about 20 minutes. Just don't burn your mouth on it [emoji39]


I am just going over to Lena to taste her dinner then I will be right over to taste yours. I mean I don't want to be a pig or anything. And don't worry I like my food hot. Cold is for summer and we have winter here. So hot is good.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> After taking care of and feeding all the critters, I took Sterling (the most recent stray cat with FeLV) to the vet. She's not eating, has REAL bad diarrhea and is quite listless. The vet said the symptoms MAY be due to the FeLV, but could also be some sort of infection. This vet doesn't opt for extensive testing unless you want it, so I took the antibiotic route. He gave her an antibiotic injection and a cortisone injection and gave me a little bottle of antibiotic to take home. He showed me how to give her 2cc of electrolyte water every hour. Poor Sterling. She 's only a little over a year of age. It's hard to see her like this. I haven't had her very long, but I've become quite attached to her.
> 
> So, yes, I'm now just going to vegetate.



Poor Sterling! Hope the antibiotic helps.


----------



## DE42

It was ok. Hopefully next time my health and the weather will cooperate more lol


CarolM said:


> Lol. That is good. So did you enjoy your holiday despite the weather?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It was ok. Hopefully next time my health and the weather will cooperate more lol


Shame. [emoji85] [emoji85] Yes trust your luck for everything to go wrong when you want to take a break.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> It was ok. Hopefully next time my health and the weather will cooperate more lol


Actually I think you need to write a stinking letter to the weatherman and get a refund and then you need to follow that with a stern talking to your body.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me over and out for the night. So sleep tight and sweet dreams. And just to remember Adam.. Nos Da everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well that is me over and out for the night. So sleep tight and sweet dreams. And just to remember Adam.. Nos Da everyone.



Goodnight and sweet dreams 

I have just been out gardening! I ordered 5 heathers and they arrived today. Tomorrow’s weather forecast is as stormy as yesterday so I decided that getting them in tonight would be best. The ground was already prepared, so it was just a question of making holes and sticking them in. 

So that’s my pollinators’ corner fully planted now  Lots of plants for bees and butterflies 



I have flowering currant (ribes), potentilla, buddleja, lavender, heather, creeping thyme ... and for Joe as promised... sedum spectibile (He ate my prized ones to the ground and I said I’d plant more in his memory)

So it’s done now and all it should need is water and sunshine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams
> 
> I have just been out gardening! I ordered 5 heathers and they arrived today. Tomorrow’s weather forecast is as stormy as yesterday so I decided that getting them in tonight would be best. The ground was already prepared, so it was just a question of making holes and sticking them in.
> 
> So that’s my pollinators’ corner fully planted now  Lots of plants for bees and butterflies
> View attachment 240317
> 
> 
> I have flowering currant (ribes), potentilla, buddleja, lavender, heather, creeping thyme ... and for Joe as promised... sedum spectibile (He ate my prized ones to the ground and I said I’d plant more in his memory)
> 
> So it’s done now and all it should need is water and sunshine.



That pollinator corner looks great. I see a cluster of Red Hot Poker there as well.


----------



## DE42

Finally got here.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> As Yvonne liks to say...it didn't happen if there are no pics.[emoji6]


I'll ask my sister to send me the ones she took, my old phone's camera stopped working ages ago!
So watch this space!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> That pollinator corner looks great. I see a cluster of Red Hot Poker there as well.



Thst was Joe’s favourite sleeping place on hot summer nights. They had to stay


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Finally got here.



Well done. Hope the appointment goes well


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well that is me over and out for the night. So sleep tight and sweet dreams. And just to remember Adam.. Nos Da everyone.


Nos da ich i io Carol, cysgu'n dda!
(Goodnight to you too Carol, sleep well)


----------



## Maro2Bear

A sad tort keeper just posted a sad story... everyone might want to go visit and add a few kind words of condolence.


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/hi-great-sadness.166674/


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams
> 
> I have just been out gardening! I ordered 5 heathers and they arrived today. Tomorrow’s weather forecast is as stormy as yesterday so I decided that getting them in tonight would be best. The ground was already prepared, so it was just a question of making holes and sticking them in.
> 
> So that’s my pollinators’ corner fully planted now  Lots of plants for bees and butterflies
> View attachment 240317
> 
> 
> I have flowering currant (ribes), potentilla, buddleja, lavender, heather, creeping thyme ... and for Joe as promised... sedum spectibile (He ate my prized ones to the ground and I said I’d plant more in his memory)
> 
> So it’s done now and all it should need is water and sunshine.



Gosh, I hope you were gentle with your back...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams
> 
> I have just been out gardening! I ordered 5 heathers and they arrived today. Tomorrow’s weather forecast is as stormy as yesterday so I decided that getting them in tonight would be best. The ground was already prepared, so it was just a question of making holes and sticking them in.
> 
> So that’s my pollinators’ corner fully planted now  Lots of plants for bees and butterflies
> View attachment 240317
> 
> 
> I have flowering currant (ribes), potentilla, buddleja, lavender, heather, creeping thyme ... and for Joe as promised... sedum spectibile (He ate my prized ones to the ground and I said I’d plant more in his memory)
> 
> So it’s done now and all it should need is water and sunshine.


It's looking good Linda, such a shame Joe isn't there to eat your sedum again but a lovely way to remember him.
I still miss hearing about his antics.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Gosh, I hope you were gentle with your back...


There were just 5 heathers to go in - not big plants. Son dug the ground over a couple of weeks ago, the soil is good and the storms have made it very easy to make a hole and pop the plant in. Very low risk gardening today. JoesDad and son have done the donkey work with this since last autumn


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> After taking care of and feeding all the critters, I took Sterling (the most recent stray cat with FeLV) to the vet. She's not eating, has REAL bad diarrhea and is quite listless. The vet said the symptoms MAY be due to the FeLV, but could also be some sort of infection. This vet doesn't opt for extensive testing unless you want it, so I took the antibiotic route. He gave her an antibiotic injection and a cortisone injection and gave me a little bottle of antibiotic to take home. He showed me how to give her 2cc of electrolyte water every hour. Poor Sterling. She 's only a little over a year of age. It's hard to see her like this. I haven't had her very long, but I've become quite attached to her.
> 
> So, yes, I'm now just going to vegetate.


Hope she's better soon Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. You two are terrible. [emoji23] [emoji23]


It's part of being a tortaholic, I even have my sister looking out for dandies when she takes her dog walking. 
She then reports back to me on good areas to go.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Someone barbecued their van between Junctions 10 and 9, so we crawled round the M25. JoesDad made it home before us and had organised dinner, so we have now eaten and unloaded the car. Time to relax


That must have been frustrating.
People here complain about the M4 around Newport but they ought to try the M25 - I'm glad I don't have to use it often.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Mmmm. I don't think barbeque van will be nice at all. Probably too crispy!!


I heard the tyres were rubbery as well


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> After taking care of and feeding all the critters, I took Sterling (the most recent stray cat with FeLV) to the vet. She's not eating, has REAL bad diarrhea and is quite listless. The vet said the symptoms MAY be due to the FeLV, but could also be some sort of infection. This vet doesn't opt for extensive testing unless you want it, so I took the antibiotic route. He gave her an antibiotic injection and a cortisone injection and gave me a little bottle of antibiotic to take home. He showed me how to give her 2cc of electrolyte water every hour. Poor Sterling. She 's only a little over a year of age. It's hard to see her like this. I haven't had her very long, but I've become quite attached to her.
> 
> So, yes, I'm now just going to vegetate.



Poor Sterling[emoji22] I hope he pulls through.


----------



## DE42

Thanks it went well. They got me a medication for the pain I'm suffering.


JoesMum said:


> Well done. Hope the appointment goes well


----------



## DE42

Still on the road with an hour and a half left at least [emoji42]


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Still on the road with an hour and a half left at least [emoji42]



Amen for pain meds!!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thanks it went well. They got me a medication for the pain I'm suffering.





DE42 said:


> Still on the road with an hour and a half left at least [emoji42]


Hopefully you’re home now. Glad they could sort out some meds. Sleep well 



Momof4 said:


> Amen for pain meds!!


I agree!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s sort of the calm before the storm right now. The lightningmaps website shows the storms on the French coast and the English Channel is only 20 miles wide and then there’s about 30 miles of land between us and the coast. 

Let’s hope the threats that this could be worse than Tuesday are wrong. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s sort of the calm before the storm right now. The lightningmaps website shows the storms on the French coast and the English Channel is only 20 miles wide and then there’s about 30 miles of land between us and the coast.
> 
> Let’s hope the threats that this could be worse than Tuesday are wrong. Fingers crossed!


Batten down the hatches and good luck, Linda!
The Met office website have issued Amber warnings for us from 4pm and overnight, and yellow for rain, but the symbols only show light rain showers.
It's dry and sunny at the moment - who knows, what today will bring!
I'm going dandy hunting before the rain arrives or I'll just end up with rising damp in my jeans after walking through long wet grass.
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams
> 
> I have just been out gardening! I ordered 5 heathers and they arrived today. Tomorrow’s weather forecast is as stormy as yesterday so I decided that getting them in tonight would be best. The ground was already prepared, so it was just a question of making holes and sticking them in.
> 
> So that’s my pollinators’ corner fully planted now  Lots of plants for bees and butterflies
> View attachment 240317
> 
> 
> I have flowering currant (ribes), potentilla, buddleja, lavender, heather, creeping thyme ... and for Joe as promised... sedum spectibile (He ate my prized ones to the ground and I said I’d plant more in his memory)
> 
> So it’s done now and all it should need is water and sunshine.


What is the plant with the orange flowers? We have them here in Cape Town as well, and I think that they are such beautiful plants. And can tortoises eat it? The corner is looking really nice now. Can't wait to see it when the plants have taken and begin to grow nicely.

And 

Good Morning Linda!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> That pollinator corner looks great. I see a cluster of Red Hot Poker there as well.


Thanks Mark, You answered my question to Linda about the plant with the orange flowers. And I see that the tortoise table says do not feed.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'll ask my sister to send me the ones she took, my old phone's camera stopped working ages ago!
> So watch this space!!


Awesome......I am watching, but nothing seems to be happening. So I will watch any further spaces that come up.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Nos da ich i io Carol, cysgu'n dda!
> (Goodnight to you too Carol, sleep well)


Lol, Thank goodness you put in the translation.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Batten down the hatches and good luck, Linda!
> The Met office website have issued Amber warnings for us from 4pm and overnight, and yellow for rain, but the symbols only show light rain showers.
> It's dry and sunny at the moment - who knows, what today will bring!
> I'm going dandy hunting before the rain arrives or I'll just end up with rising damp in my jeans after walking through long wet grass.
> TTFN



Hope you hunt down lots of dandies, Lyn...


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What is the plant with the orange flowers? We have them here in Cape Town as well, and I think that they are such beautiful plants. And can tortoises eat it? The corner is looking really nice now. Can't wait to see it when the plants have taken and begin to grow nicely.
> 
> And
> 
> Good Morning Linda!


I am struggling to remember. The garden centre was giving them away free to celebrate its 50th anniversary. I will see if I can work it out!

EDIT

Oh the one on the right. Yes, that's red hot poker (knipfhofia I think) that Joe loved to sleep under 

It's the marigoldy thing on the left that I can't remember


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's part of being a tortaholic, I even have my sister looking out for dandies when she takes her dog walking.
> She then reports back to me on good areas to go.


mmmm, gettting the community (family) involved. Good plan.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Batten down the hatches and good luck, Linda!
> The Met office website have issued Amber warnings for us from 4pm and overnight, and yellow for rain, but the symbols only show light rain showers.
> It's dry and sunny at the moment - who knows, what today will bring!
> I'm going dandy hunting before the rain arrives or I'll just end up with rising damp in my jeans after walking through long wet grass.
> TTFN


I managed to get the lawn cut before it started raining which I am very pleased with. Everything is growing so fast with warmth and wetness!

We have had rain, but nothing bad so far


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I heard the tyres were rubbery as well


Yip, I think you could be right about that. You have to slow roast them so that they fall apart when done.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks it went well. They got me a medication for the pain I'm suffering.


And I presume there is going to be lots of physio invovled to get you back to where you need to be?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Still on the road with an hour and a half left at least [emoji42]


Sjoe, but you must be really tired by now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s sort of the calm before the storm right now. The lightningmaps website shows the storms on the French coast and the English Channel is only 20 miles wide and then there’s about 30 miles of land between us and the coast.
> 
> Let’s hope the threats that this could be worse than Tuesday are wrong. Fingers crossed!


Holding thumbs for you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Batten down the hatches and good luck, Linda!
> The Met office website have issued Amber warnings for us from 4pm and overnight, and yellow for rain, but the symbols only show light rain showers.
> It's dry and sunny at the moment - who knows, what today will bring!
> I'm going dandy hunting before the rain arrives or I'll just end up with rising damp in my jeans after walking through long wet grass.
> TTFN


Good luck with the Dandy hunting, I hear you have to be really quiet and sneak up on them if you want to hunt them, otherwise they just disappear.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am struggling to remember. The garden centre was giving them away free to celebrate its 50th anniversary. I will see if I can work it out!
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Oh the one on the right. Yes, that's red hot poker (knipfhofia I think) that Joe loved to sleep under
> 
> It's the marigoldy thing on the left that I can't remember


I think I might just get some for my garden, as it looks like an awesome plant for the adult torts to hide in.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I managed to get the lawn cut before it started raining which I am very pleased with. Everything is growing so fast with warmth and wetness!
> 
> We have had rain, but nothing bad so far


That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning Everyone,
I hope everyone is having a good Thursday. (So glad it is Thursday, as that means tomorrow is Friday and then Weekend!!!) It is cold, and very windy. The windows in my office however does tend to make the wind sound far worse. But we are expecting rain today, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday. So I may not be able to work in the garden come saturday. Oh well we will see. Can't complain when it rains. So won't. LOL.
I need to visit my "Field" again for some more plants as I have depleted the ones I got the other day. So will need to get more so those can recover and regrow some more yummy leaves. I have the osteopath again tonight. So going to be following Linda's advise re the ibuprofen again a little later. I also think that winter is making my syptoms worse. It is too cold. for me anyway. It is on average now about 11c to 14c in the mornings (ye I know a spring day for lots of you) but for us that is cold and we haven't actually gotten to winter yet. At least we are getting more rain. I heard that the rain has helped the dams but only about 2.5% so we are not out of the woods yet regarding water shortages, as we have to carry on with the restrictions so that the dams can get a chance to hopefully recover enough so that we don't struggle too much come summer again.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Everyone,
> I hope everyone is having a good Thursday. (So glad it is Thursday, as that means tomorrow is Friday and then Weekend!!!) It is cold, and very windy. The windows in my office however does tend to make the wind sound far worse. But we are expecting rain today, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday. So I may not be able to work in the garden come saturday. Oh well we will see. Can't complain when it rains. So won't. LOL.
> I need to visit my "Field" again for some more plants as I have depleted the ones I got the other day. So will need to get more so those can recover and regrow some more yummy leaves. I have the osteopath again tonight. So going to be following Linda's advise re the ibuprofen again a little later. I also think that winter is making my syptoms worse. It is too cold. for me anyway. It is on average now about 11c to 14c in the mornings (ye I know a spring day for lots of you) but for us that is cold and we haven't actually gotten to winter yet. At least we are getting more rain. I heard that the rain has helped the dams but only about 2.5% so we are not out of the woods yet regarding water shortages, as we have to carry on with the restrictions so that the dams can get a chance to hopefully recover enough so that we don't struggle too much come summer again.


I am hoping that our weather makes a turn south and heads for you. I don't think there's any danger of a hosepipe ban here this summer!

Good luck with the osteopath! Hopefully it will help you in the longer run


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hope you hunt down lots of dandies, Lyn...


Hi Lena
I've been stalking through the long grass with my safari suit and hat on and came across an abundance of dandies and plantains.
Didn't find any lions or lost tribes - and they didn't find me.
(I did find about a dozen plastic bottles which I have brought home to put in my recycling bin).
So Lola has been nibbling away on his fresh leaves rather than gobbling them all down as he usually would - but still, little and often is better than nothing at all.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am hoping that our weather makes a turn south and heads for you. I don't think there's any danger of a hosepipe ban here this summer!
> 
> Good luck with the osteopath! Hopefully it will help you in the longer run


Oh I hope so too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena
> I've been stalking through the long grass with my safari suit and hat on and came across an abundance of dandies and plantains.
> Didn't find any lions or lost tribes - and they didn't find me.
> (I did find about a dozen plastic bottles which I have brought home to put in my recycling bin).
> So Lola has been nibbling away on his fresh leaves rather than gobbling them all down as he usually would - but still, little and often is better than nothing at all.


It's a good thing that the lions and or lost tribes didn't find you, otherwise they would have had you around for dinner.

I agree, small and often is good. We will take what we can get. Look at me including myself in there. Lola you seem to be getting the roommates of the CDR wrapped around your fingers as well. So be a good boy and eat your greens.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Everyone,
> I hope everyone is having a good Thursday. (So glad it is Thursday, as that means tomorrow is Friday and then Weekend!!!) It is cold, and very windy. The windows in my office however does tend to make the wind sound far worse. But we are expecting rain today, tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday. So I may not be able to work in the garden come saturday. Oh well we will see. Can't complain when it rains. So won't. LOL.
> I need to visit my "Field" again for some more plants as I have depleted the ones I got the other day. So will need to get more so those can recover and regrow some more yummy leaves. I have the osteopath again tonight. So going to be following Linda's advise re the ibuprofen again a little later. I also think that winter is making my syptoms worse. It is too cold. for me anyway. It is on average now about 11c to 14c in the mornings (ye I know a spring day for lots of you) but for us that is cold and we haven't actually gotten to winter yet. At least we are getting more rain. I heard that the rain has helped the dams but only about 2.5% so we are not out of the woods yet regarding water shortages, as we have to carry on with the restrictions so that the dams can get a chance to hopefully recover enough so that we don't struggle too much come summer again.


Pity you can't have some of the warm rain we are having in UK. It is very muggy today. 
I don't like the heat so your temps would suit me perfectly - we'll have to do a house/job swap in our summer/winter.
Can you get heat pads in your shops? I used one for a painful back once and it did help. We have lots of bargain shops here and I think I only paid a £1 for 2.
I hope it all goes well with the osteopath later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Pity you can't have some of the warm rain we are having in UK. It is very muggy today.
> I don't like the heat so your temps would suit me perfectly - we'll have to do a house/job swap in our summer/winter.
> Can you get heat pads in your shops? I used one for a painful back once and it did help. We have lots of bargain shops here and I think I only paid a £1 for 2.
> I hope it all goes well with the osteopath later.


Thank you. I actually have an electric blanket on my bed for night time, and I have a miniture electric blanket on my cushion (the back of my chair) for my office as well. It does help, but it is for the in between as I cannot carry them around (I wish I could lol). I don't like the heat either, as I get very hot, but it is better for my back, so I cannot have it both ways. But sure, we can swop. I don't mind at all. It will make life interesting that is for sure.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I actually have an electric blanket on my bed for night time, and I have a miniture electric blanket on my cushion (the back of my chair) for my office as well. It does help, but it is for the in between as I cannot carry them around (I wish I could lol). I don't like the heat either, as I get very hot, but it is better for my back, so I cannot have it both ways. But sure, we can swop. I don't mind at all. It will make life interesting that is for sure.


Can you get the self adhesive heat patches in South Africa?

You can buy them in pharmacies and supermarkets here. I use the Superdrug own brand quite a lot as they are cheaper than the big brands like Cura-Heat and Thermacare.

Thermacare also does a big one that you wear like a belt around you waist and is good for covering the whole lower back area. 

They say they last 8 hours, but I find they last around 10. You can't use them at night. If I am bad then I have to go for smelly Deep Heat cream at night.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Can you get the self adhesive heat patches in South Africa?
> 
> You can buy them in pharmacies and supermarkets here. I use the Superdrug own brand quite a lot as they are cheaper than the big brands like Cura-Heat and Thermacare.
> 
> Thermacare also does a big one that you wear like a belt around you waist and is good for covering the whole lower back area.
> 
> They say they last 8 hours, but I find they last around 10. You can't use them at night. If I am bad then I have to go for smelly Deep Heat cream at night.


We do have those patches, I think there is one that is quite big, I must actually look into that. But on an ongoing bases for everyday, it might turn out expensive. But thank you for the reminder. I will be looking for them. and see what the cost it. I could maybe use them on the really cold days.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We do have those patches, I think there is one that is quite big, I must actually look into that. But on an ongoing bases for everyday, it might turn out expensive. But thank you for the reminder. I will be looking for them. and see what the cost it. I could maybe use them on the really cold days.


I tend to use them only on the worst days... and using two Superdrug ones works out less costly than one of the biggest ones from the brands


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I tend to use them only on the worst days... and using two Superdrug ones works out less costly than one of the biggest ones from the brands


I also have a microwavable wheat bag belt thing that I use. Not much ise if I am out and about, but it works at the office and at home


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I also have a microwavable wheat bag belt thing that I use. Not much ise if I am out and about, but it works at the office and at home


Both good ideas. I also have the wheat bag, that was why I actually got a mini electric blanket to put on the back of my chair in the office, as I was constantly having to go to the kitchen to warm the bag up. But it is time to dig them all out for the winter months. Well at least the wheat bag that is, as the other two are already out. Thank you Linda, for the reminders and good ideas. Really appreciate them.


----------



## CarolM

Okay I am leaving work, to go pick up the youngest and drop him off at home, then it is to the Osteopath. Not chat later all.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Both good ideas. I also have the wheat bag, that was why I actually got a mini electric blanket to put on the back of my chair in the office, as I was constantly having to go to the kitchen to warm the bag up. But it is time to dig them all out for the winter months. Well at least the wheat bag that is, as the other two are already out. Thank you Linda, for the reminders and good ideas. Really appreciate them.


Moving around, especially walking, is better for your back than staying sat in an office chair. You are probably better having to microwave the heat pack again at regular intervals as it makes you get up and move


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hope you hunt down lots of dandies, Lyn...



I saw that![emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Moving around, especially walking, is better for your back than staying sat in an office chair. You are probably better having to microwave the heat pack again at regular intervals as it makes you get up and move


Hmm good point.


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm off to shop for rail ties again... Chat later.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay I am leaving work, to go pick up the youngest and drop him off at home, then it is to the Osteopath. Not chat later all.


Good luck!!


----------



## Moozillion

Good mornooning, Roomies![emoji2]
I know I’m not around much, but I still love you and pop in from time to time. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I will not even pretend to be able to catch up on all the posts!!!


----------



## DE42

Hello all


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings gang....even hotter and more humid, so it’s good for our Sully who was out grazing yesterday evening for a long time. Sully comes out late...grazes in the evenings and eats away. Treats of some Mazuri AND an entire ear of sweet corn, husk and all. I usually first wash well and pull the tassles... loves the rest of the ear incuding the hard woody “handle.”

Weather is cooperating as well for the lawn and our fig trees and muscadine grapes. Here are a few pix of baby figs just forming and our mini grapes.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Good mornooning, Roomies![emoji2]
> I know I’m not around much, but I still love you and pop in from time to time. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I will not even pretend to be able to catch up on all the posts!!!


Hi Bea. Pop in anytime. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello all


Hi There Dan. How are you doing.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings gang....even hotter and more humid, so it’s good for our Sully who was out grazing yesterday evening for a long time. Sully comes out late...grazes in the evenings and eats away. Treats of some Mazuri AND an entire ear of sweet corn, husk and all. I usually first wash well and pull the tassles... loves the rest of the ear incuding the hard woody “handle.”
> 
> Weather is cooperating as well for the lawn and our fig trees and muscadine grapes. Here are a few pix of baby figs just forming and our mini grapes.
> 
> View attachment 240387
> View attachment 240388
> View attachment 240389


Ooohhh. Are you going to invite us when they are ripe?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm off to shop for rail ties again... Chat later.


Good luck.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Hi There Dan. How are you doing.


I'm ok. Had to call into work though. That new medication put me to sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good mornooning, Roomies![emoji2]
> I know I’m not around much, but I still love you and pop in from time to time. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I will not even pretend to be able to catch up on all the posts!!!


Always good to see you Bea.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm ok. Had to call into work though. That new medication put me to sleep.


Oh dear. But at least I presume that you had a decent sleep then. Maybe take it at night. So if it puts you to sleep it won't be an issue and you will get a good nights rest for a change.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh. Are you going to invite us when they are ripe?



Yep.....it will be a month or two, but soon the trees will be full and plenty for all.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
We've had some rain today but not a lot, and no thunder/lightning - yet!

I learnt something new about dandelions tonight on 'Springwatch'...........
did you know that when rain is due they close their flowers to protect the pollen?
I didn't but I will keep an eye on them now to help forecast the weather!!
Isn't nature amazing!?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.....it will be a month or two, but soon the trees will be full and plenty for all.


Well in that case if there will be plenty grapes what about making some wine [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> We've had some rain today but not a lot, and no thunder/lightning - yet!
> 
> I learnt something new about dandelions tonight on 'Springwatch'...........
> did you know that when rain is due they close their flowers to protect the pollen?
> I didn't but I will keep an eye on them now to help forecast the weather!!
> Isn't nature amazing!?


Wow. That is very interesting. One of the ones that I transplanted has one flower and I noticed it was closed. And what do you know....it is raining today. Good tip Lyn. I will be keeping an eye out as well. Did you have your appointment today or is that tomorrow?


----------



## Bambam1989

The forum sure is having alot of drama lately. Poor mods are even on the hit list just for doing what they are supposed to do.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bambam1989 said:


> The forum sure is having alot of drama lately. Poor mods are even on the hit list just for doing what they are supposed to do.



Right? Man, the mods are so “disloyal” (sarcasm)


----------



## Bambam1989

TechnoCheese said:


> Right? Man, the mods are so “disloyal” (sarcasm)


Nice to see you in the dark again.. I have cookies if you want some [emoji514]


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bambam1989 said:


> Nice to see you in the dark again.. I have cookies if you want some [emoji514]



Yay, cookies!!!


----------



## TechnoCheese

Man, today was my last day of school. Guess I’ve gotta change my occupation to “High school student” on my profile soon, lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Wow. That is very interesting. One of the ones that I transplanted has one flower and I noticed it was closed. And what do you know....it is raining today. Good tip Lyn. I will be keeping an eye out as well. Did you have your appointment today or is that tomorrow?


I've seen them closed but didn't know it was because of rain.
The appointment with the vet is tomorrow, I'm not expecting her to do anything other than to discuss how he's been and a MRI or CT scan. The appointment for that won't be until next week but I will ask her about a testosterone level test. He has been lively and moved around sniffing a lot, so I think he may looking for a female - poor thing he's not going to find one - only me and I don't think I'm his type!
He's eaten more today, but again mostly hand fed and that can't continue indefinitely (although it will until he is better).


----------



## Bambam1989

TechnoCheese said:


> Man, today was my last day of school. Guess I’ve gotta change my occupation to “High school student” on my profile soon, lol


Congrats!


----------



## TechnoCheese

Bambam1989 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> The forum sure is having alot of drama lately. Poor mods are even on the hit list just for doing what they are supposed to do.


Oh dear I haven't ventured out of the CDR yet.
It amazes me how many new members there are who don't want to listen to advice and will argue the toss with people who have kept tortoises for many years. Only a fool ignores the voices of experience !


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Nice to see you in the dark again.. I have cookies if you want some [emoji514]


Yes please - do you have tea to dunk them in as well?


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Yes please - do you have tea to dunk them in as well?


No tea.. how about some milk?


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> No tea.. how about some milk?


That will be lovely thanks!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've seen them closed but didn't know it was because of rain.
> The appointment with the vet is tomorrow, I'm not expecting her to do anything other than to discuss how he's been and a MRI or CT scan. The appointment for that won't be until next week but I will ask her about a testosterone level test. He has been lively and moved around sniffing a lot, so I think he may looking for a female - poor thing he's not going to find one - only me and I don't think I'm his type!
> He's eaten more today, but again mostly hand fed and that can't continue indefinitely (although it will until he is better).


What do you mean you are not his type? You are smart. Funny, you take care of him and spoonfeed him (most men's dream) ...oh well silly tort doesn't know how good he has it. He certainly won't get such good treatment from his other girlfriend. Good luck for tomorrow then and hopefully you can get a scan appointment sooner rather than later after tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The forum sure is having alot of drama lately. Poor mods are even on the hit list just for doing what they are supposed to do.


I just saw that. And poor Yvonne certainly does not need that right now.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Nice to see you in the dark again.. I have cookies if you want some [emoji514]


I want some. They will go nicely with some coffee. [emoji1]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I just saw that. And poor Yvonne certainly does not need that right now.


I'm just going through that thread - unbelievable!


----------



## CarolM

TechnoCheese said:


> Yay, cookies!!!


My thought as well.


----------



## CarolM

TechnoCheese said:


> Man, today was my last day of school. Guess I’ve gotta change my occupation to “High school student” on my profile soon, lol


Congratulations. Are you looking forward to it?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear I haven't ventured out of the CDR yet.
> It amazes me how many new members there are who don't want to listen to advice and will argue the toss with people who have kept tortoises for many years. Only a fool ignores the voices of experience !


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes please - do you have tea to dunk them in as well?


Almost Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> No tea.. how about some milk?


Warm milk with sugar and cinnamon?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Warm milk with sugar and cinnamon?


....ice cold for me - skimmed preferably......mmmmmm


----------



## TechnoCheese

CarolM said:


> Congratulations. Are you looking forward to it?



Kind of, yeah! The school has a lot of spirit, and they have a nice orchestra. I’m just gonna miss some of my teachers, lol.
But definitely happy to leave middle school. Hopefully High school is less “awkward”, lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm just going through that thread - unbelievable!


I know. It is really completely uncalled for. But some people seem to have nothing better to do and obviously like cutting off their nose to spite their face. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

TechnoCheese said:


> Kind of, yeah! The school has a lot of spirit, and they have a nice orchestra. I’m just gonna miss some of my teachers, lol.
> But definitely happy to leave middle school. Hopefully High school is less “awkward”, lol


When my eldest went to high school he absolutely and completely enjoyed it. But then he did get more freedom ! Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I know. It is really completely uncalled for. But some people seem to have nothing better to do and obviously like cutting off their nose to spite their face. [emoji85]


The sad thing is - it's their torts who suffer from their unwillingness to learn.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....ice cold for me - skimmed preferably......mmmmmm


Both work for me. Well ice cold for summer and warm for winter.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The sad thing is - it's their torts who suffer from their unwillingness to learn.


Very true.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Both work for me. Well ice cold for summer and warm for winter.[emoji1]


I've never really liked warm milk, unless it's for a hot chocolate drink.


----------



## Lyn W

How did you get on with the osteopath Carol?
Do you feel OK?


----------



## CarolM

Okay. It is way past my bedtime again so good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> How did you get on with the osteopath Carol?
> Do you feel OK?


Really sore again. But it is a different pain to what I call my mormal pain. Some parts are so nice when she works on them and others are really painful. And then all are painful later. But it normally settles a day or two afterwards and then it is just my normal pain I have to deal with. It is good for me so I don't mind. She said she still thinks that it is inflammmation and my muscles being too tight which means she can fix that. So that is good news. It is just taking longer because it has become my bodies first and natural response. So it will take a while for it to get used to not tightening up. Seems like I am more like a tortoise than I knew (i.e slow healing [emoji1] )


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've never really liked warm milk, unless it's for a hot chocolate drink.


I like both. My Mom used to give us the warm milk with cinnamon before bedtime when we were small so it brings back good memories.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. It is way past my bedtime again so good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams


Good night Carol hope you have a restful night and see you tomorrow.
IT's FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good night Carol hope you have a restful night and see you tomorrow.
> IT's FRIDAY!!!!!!!


So looking forward to that and thank you


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Warm milk with sugar and cinnamon?


If that's what you want [emoji1]


----------



## Bambam1989

All the dirt shoveling has got my shoulder bothering me.
Hopefully either tomorrow or Monday I can have hubby get the rail ties for me... He will also have to help me put them in place... I'll have to bake him a goody for his troubles.


----------



## DE42

Sorry I fell back asleep there lol. 
Yeah and hopefully when I have to increase the dosage it wont knock me out. 

It's one a day for two weeks, then two a day for two weeks, and finally 3 a day as tolerated.


CarolM said:


> Oh dear. But at least I presume that you had a decent sleep then. Maybe take it at night. So if it puts you to sleep it won't be an issue and you will get a good nights rest for a change.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear I haven't ventured out of the CDR yet.
> It amazes me how many new members there are who don't want to listen to advice and will argue the toss with people who have kept tortoises for many years. Only a fool ignores the voices of experience !



The mods have my heartfelt sympathies. As a mod on another forum these bad spells happen and really make you doubt why you volunteered to do it. Some people seem to think that they have the right to say anything to anyone, no matter how offensive. 


I haven’t seen tonight’s fracas; we’ve been rocking to Bryan Adams at London’s O2 Arena. That was great


----------



## TechnoCheese

CarolM said:


> When my eldest went to high school he absolutely and completely enjoyed it. But then he did get more freedom ! Do you play a musical instrument?



I do, yep! Here’s my violin!


Despite being 136$ on Amazon, it plays pretty well!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The mods have my heartfelt sympathies. As a mod on another forum these bad spells happen and really make you doubt why you volunteered to do it. Some people seem to think that they have the right to say anything to anyone, no matter how offensive.
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen tonight’s fracas; we’ve been rocking to Bryan Adams at London’s O2 Arena. That was great


I haven't finished reading all of it yet.
Sounds like a terrific night Linda
Glad Bryan didn't disappoint - he never has when I've seen him.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Really sore again. But it is a different pain to what I call my mormal pain. Some parts are so nice when she works on them and others are really painful. And then all are painful later. But it normally settles a day or two afterwards and then it is just my normal pain I have to deal with. It is good for me so I don't mind. She said she still thinks that it is inflammmation and my muscles being too tight which means she can fix that. So that is good news. It is just taking longer because it has become my bodies first and natural response. So it will take a while for it to get used to not tightening up. Seems like I am more like a tortoise than I knew (i.e slow healing [emoji1] )



Tell me about it. I have pains like that; they’re hard to shift. Sleep well and I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Bambam1989

TechnoCheese said:


> I do, yep! Here’s my violin!
> 
> View attachment 240409
> 
> Despite being 136$ on Amazon, it plays pretty well!


O that is gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

TechnoCheese said:


> I do, yep! Here’s my violin!
> View attachment 240409
> 
> Despite being 136$ on Amazon, it plays pretty well!


That's a pretty violin, very different to the usual ones I've seen.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Lyn W said:


> That's a pretty violin, very different to the usual ones I've seen.





Bambam1989 said:


> O that is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## JoesMum

So we are home. Time for bed. 

Congratulations @TechnoCheese on finishing school. Because I’m British, you’re going to have to explain the difference between school and high school to me as I genuinely don’t know how it compares with our system here 

Dan: I hope you adapt to your new meds quickly

Bambam, I hope your aches heal quickly 

Lyn, good luck for tomorrow and tell Lola we are on to him. 

I might go for a quick browse to see what tonight’s kerfuffle has been about and then it’s time for bed. 

Goodnight all. Sweet dreams. Not see you in the morning


----------



## JoesMum

Just read in Pretend Chat that Yvonne’s cat Sterling died. She’s pretty cut up about it as you’d expect.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So we are home. Time for bed.
> 
> Congratulations @TechnoCheese on finishing school. Because I’m British, you’re going to have to explain the difference between school and high school to me as I genuinely don’t know how it compares with our system here
> 
> Dan: I hope you adapt to your new meds quickly
> 
> Bambam, I hope your aches heal quickly
> 
> Lyn, good luck for tomorrow and tell Lola we are on to him.
> 
> I might go for a quick browse to see what tonight’s kerfuffle has been about and then it’s time for bed.
> 
> Goodnight all. Sweet dreams. Not see you in the morning


Goodnight Linda sleep well!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....72 years in flight operations at Heathrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TechnoCheese said:


> I do, yep! Here’s my violin!
> View attachment 240409
> 
> Despite being 136$ on Amazon, it plays pretty well!



Very neat looking...


----------



## TechnoCheese

Maro2Bear said:


> Very neat looking...



Thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....72 years in flight operations at Heathrow.
> 
> View attachment 240415


I bet it was a lot smaller then!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just read in Pretend Chat that Yvonne’s cat Sterling died. She’s pretty cut up about it as you’d expect.


What a shame She was such a young cat - that's so sad


----------



## Lyn W

Midnight here and I'm going to say goodnight now.
Happy Friday everyone!
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Just read in Pretend Chat that Yvonne’s cat Sterling died. She’s pretty cut up about it as you’d expect.


Oh no that's horrible


----------



## Maro2Bear

More massive thundershowers here in Maryland. Interestingly enough, the rains have brought out the Tree frogs.. i just took this video.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> If that's what you want [emoji1]


 *Nods Head* Yes please. What kind of cookies are we talking about by the way? NOT that I am fussy. They are all good. Except for some that were from Japan that I tried recently. They had the flavouring of that stinky (prickly Fruit). I just googled it because I could not remember the name, so I typed into google "Smelly prickly fruit: and it brought it up straight away. Let me tell you those biscuits were vile.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> All the dirt shoveling has got my shoulder bothering me.
> Hopefully either tomorrow or Monday I can have hubby get the rail ties for me... He will also have to help me put them in place... I'll have to bake him a goody for his troubles.


Lucky Hubby.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> All the dirt shoveling has got my shoulder bothering me.
> Hopefully either tomorrow or Monday I can have hubby get the rail ties for me... He will also have to help me put them in place... I'll have to bake him a goody for his troubles.


Oh I forgot to tell you to take it easy on the shoulder. Don't push it and injure yourself. Otherwise you won't be able to type so nicely.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The mods have my heartfelt sympathies. As a mod on another forum these bad spells happen and really make you doubt why you volunteered to do it. Some people seem to think that they have the right to say anything to anyone, no matter how offensive.
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen tonight’s fracas; we’ve been rocking to Bryan Adams at London’s O2 Arena. That was great


Lol, A much better way to pass the time. AND good exercise too.


----------



## CarolM

TechnoCheese said:


> I do, yep! Here’s my violin!
> View attachment 240409
> 
> Despite being 136$ on Amazon, it plays pretty well!


Oh Wow. You are a girl with many talents. It's a really nice looking violin, (Not that I know much about them )


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Tell me about it. I have pains like that; they’re hard to shift. Sleep well and I hope you recover quickly.


Thank you Linda, I slept okay. As I went to bed so late, I did not take my sleeping tablet, sooo I slept but felt like I was awake for a lot of the time. The good thing that came from that though is that I didn't sleep so heavy and so didn't wake up with my arms numb and hands feeling dead, which is normally the case until I can get the blood pumping through them again. So that is one good thing. But just very tired today and sore. But as I am sure (you have lots of experience with this as well) it is par for the course. I must just be patient.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So we are home. Time for bed.
> 
> Congratulations @TechnoCheese on finishing school. Because I’m British, you’re going to have to explain the difference between school and high school to me as I genuinely don’t know how it compares with our system here
> 
> Dan: I hope you adapt to your new meds quickly
> 
> Bambam, I hope your aches heal quickly
> 
> Lyn, good luck for tomorrow and tell Lola we are on to him.
> 
> I might go for a quick browse to see what tonight’s kerfuffle has been about and then it’s time for bed.
> 
> Goodnight all. Sweet dreams. Not see you in the morning


Here in the SA we have the following system:
*Creche* - from 4months or earlier sometimes to about 3 years old. This is not compulsory

*Pre-primary *- From 3years to about 6years - this is the stage where the kids start getting introduced to a schooling system - so they have the bells and breaks etc. And learn their colours and to count etc. This is not compulsory - Although Grade R is complusory as a school generally won't accept your child in grade one if they have not done Grade R. This is the year just before they start grade one, so it is important, to get your child up to speed if they have not had any schooling up until this point.

*Primary Shool *- Which is from grade 1 to Grade 7 - 7years (the rule here is that your child must turn 7 in this year, so they can turn 7 at the start of the year or at the end of the year - What I have found is especially for boys when they turn 7 makes a huge difference in their maturity level and how they cope at school - girls tend to do better than boys do who turn 7 at the end of the year) to 13 years (14 years if you stayed back in any grades) - this is the start of the schooling system where the kids do maths, science, afrikaans, life skills, history, geography etc. From grade 1 to 3 they write assessments and tests all the time and from grade 4 to 7 the first term and 3rd are projects, tests, assessments and the 2nd term and 4th term are exams. This is compulsory

*High School *- 14years to 18/19years of age. Grade 8 to Grade 12. Grade 8 to 9 they have to do all the subjects but from Grade 10 they choose which subjects they want to do based on the career path that they think that they want to follow and what will be required for further study in that field. This is complusory

Then it is either get a job, go to collage or go to university depending on each childs circumstances, career path etc.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just read in Pretend Chat that Yvonne’s cat Sterling died. She’s pretty cut up about it as you’d expect.


Oh no. Poor Yvonne. I will go there shortly and send my condolences.


----------



## CarolM

LOL


Lyn W said:


> I bet it was a lot smaller then!!


, most probably. But still quite an achievement. Especially considering that the art of flying has only been around for 115 years.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> More massive thundershowers here in Maryland. Interestingly enough, the rains have brought out the Tree frogs.. i just took this video.


Oh there is just something about the sound of those frogs and rain falling that sounded so peaceful. Thank you I enjoyed that.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm off to shop for rail ties again... Chat later.



I must have missed it — are you building a railroad, Bambam?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Good mornooning, Roomies![emoji2]
> I know I’m not around much, but I still love you and pop in from time to time. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I will not even pretend to be able to catch up on all the posts!!!



Hi Bea!
Looking forward to news from Jacques. And the rest of you, of course! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Hello all



Hi Dan! 
Are you done with school for the time being? Any summer classes?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings gang....even hotter and more humid, so it’s good for our Sully who was out grazing yesterday evening for a long time. Sully comes out late...grazes in the evenings and eats away. Treats of some Mazuri AND an entire ear of sweet corn, husk and all. I usually first wash well and pull the tassles... loves the rest of the ear incuding the hard woody “handle.”
> 
> Weather is cooperating as well for the lawn and our fig trees and muscadine grapes. Here are a few pix of baby figs just forming and our mini grapes.
> 
> View attachment 240387
> View attachment 240388
> View attachment 240389



Well done, Sully!
Lovely green all around. Do save us some figs later in the year.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh. Are you going to invite us when they are ripe?



SNAP’ish — of course! How’s your back, Carol?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.....it will be a month or two, but soon the trees will be full and plenty for all.



Yaaaaaay!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I must have missed it — are you building a railroad, Bambam?


Whahaha. Good one Lena.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> We've had some rain today but not a lot, and no thunder/lightning - yet!
> 
> I learnt something new about dandelions tonight on 'Springwatch'...........
> did you know that when rain is due they close their flowers to protect the pollen?
> I didn't but I will keep an eye on them now to help forecast the weather!!
> Isn't nature amazing!?



Wow, that’s an interesting fact! Did Lola appreciate your dandy hunting earlier?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> SNAP’ish — of course! How’s your back, Carol?


It is hanging in, and being stubborn, Just like me!!! Silly Back.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well in that case if there will be plenty grapes what about making some wine [emoji1] [emoji1]



Yes, please! 
Are these grapes good for wine?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes, please!
> Are these grapes good for wine?


Don't know, that was why I asked. I mean, if you can turn water into wine, why not Grapes!?!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> The forum sure is having alot of drama lately. Poor mods are even on the hit list just for doing what they are supposed to do.





TechnoCheese said:


> Right? Man, the mods are so “disloyal” (sarcasm)



Thank goodness I’m not a mod — I don’t have to leave this cozy dark place


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I've seen them closed but didn't know it was because of rain.
> The appointment with the vet is tomorrow, I'm not expecting her to do anything other than to discuss how he's been and a MRI or CT scan. The appointment for that won't be until next week but I will ask her about a testosterone level test. He has been lively and moved around sniffing a lot, so I think he may looking for a female - poor thing he's not going to find one - only me and I don't think I'm his type!
> He's eaten more today, but again mostly hand fed and that can't continue indefinitely (although it will until he is better).



I think it’s quite a relief that you’re not his type, Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

TechnoCheese said:


> Kind of, yeah! The school has a lot of spirit, and they have a nice orchestra. I’m just gonna miss some of my teachers, lol.
> But definitely happy to leave middle school. Hopefully High school is less “awkward”, lol



Good luck! My high school was an awful place, but it made me appreciate my time in college so much more. Though our school systems are very different. Congratulations on reaching the milestone!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Just read in Pretend Chat that Yvonne’s cat Sterling died. She’s pretty cut up about it as you’d expect.



Oh no    This is heartbreaking. I’ll check with the thread in a moment and send her a msg


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> More massive thundershowers here in Maryland. Interestingly enough, the rains have brought out the Tree frogs.. i just took this video.



Such soothing sounds! I could go back to sleep...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> *Nods Head* Yes please. What kind of cookies are we talking about by the way? NOT that I am fussy. They are all good. Except for some that were from Japan that I tried recently. They had the flavouring of that stinky (prickly Fruit). I just googled it because I could not remember the name, so I typed into google "Smelly prickly fruit: and it brought it up straight away. Let me tell you those biscuits were vile.
> 
> View attachment 240481



I’ve heard of this fruit. I’m generally adventurous with tastes, but this one is “no, thanks.” I’d rather go back to eating crickets.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning All,

With all the rain that we have been having i just checked our dam levels and this is what they said it was at yesterday. However we did get alot of rain last night, so the rain that you are all sending to us, seems to be reaching us finally. Still we need to carry on being conservative, as there is still the coming years and summers to think of:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda, I slept okay. As I went to bed so late, I did not take my sleeping tablet, sooo I slept but felt like I was awake for a lot of the time. The good thing that came from that though is that I didn't sleep so heavy and so didn't wake up with my arms numb and hands feeling dead, which is normally the case until I can get the blood pumping through them again. So that is one good thing. But just very tired today and sore. But as I am sure (you have lots of experience with this as well) it is par for the course. I must just be patient.



Hope you’re better soon, Carol! xx


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Such soothing sounds! I could go back to sleep...


That was what I thought as well.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ve heard of this fruit. I’m generally adventurous with tastes, but this one is “no, thanks.” I’d rather go back to eating crickets.


Nope, I would not recommend it. It is really yukky. The taste kept on repeating itself the whole day. Not a pleasant experience at all.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It is hanging in, and being stubborn, Just like me!!! Silly Back.



You both sound suspiciously like tortoises to me!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Don't know, that was why I asked. I mean, if you can turn water into wine, why not Grapes!?!



Oh, define “you”. I’m much more humble about my abilities...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You both sound suspiciously like tortoises to me!


LOL, I am having a good laugh right now. If only my back was like a torts shell. It would be strong and hard. And every now and then I could retreat inside and keep all warm and cosy.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope, I would not recommend it. It is really yukky. The taste kept on repeating itself the whole day. Not a pleasant experience at all.



That was brave of you to have tried!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> More massive thundershowers here in Maryland. Interestingly enough, the rains have brought out the Tree frogs.. i just took this video.


I have a friend in Ellicott City and it sounds like it has been pretty bad 

I love the sound of the frogs!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, define “you”. I’m much more humble about my abilities...


Well, I didn't want to mention a certain persons name, as I thought, politics and religion is banned as topics on TFO. Which is good, as they can become quite heated topics and we have enough of those on here already.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That was brave of you to have tried!


Not really, I just didn't know any better. Lol - Now I do.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have a friend in Ellicott City and it sounds like it has been pretty bad


The storms?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The storms?


Yes. There's been a lot of flooding in her area of Maryland. Fortunately, her home is dry.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Friday and I haven't got a clue what today holds... I really must check my diary!

* Nips off to check Google Calendar *

Ooh! I have today to myself 

So that's laundry, organise a lunch date with my friend, pick up JoesDad's suit from the dry cleaner... and watch tennis at Roland Garros on the tv


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes. There's been a lot of flooding in her area of Maryland. Fortunately, her home is dry.


Glad her home is dry. There does seem to be a lot of storms going around lately though and in different parts of the world. Seems to be either a feast or famine kind of scenario! OMW I seem to be quoting alot of religious sayings today. Hmmm, something must be on my mind.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! “Kindergarten” day for me — three kids to pick up instead of one. Planning to keep them outdoors as much as possible. 
We’re heading to Aarhus tomorrow — the second largest city in Denmark — for a two-day festival. Daughter will sing on both days, but then I’ll be done with the hyper-stressed Russian moms until September. Something to look forward to!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Friday and I haven't got a clue what today holds... I really must check my diary!
> 
> * Nips off to check Google Calendar *
> 
> Ooh! I have today to myself
> 
> So that's laundry, organise a lunch date with my friend, pick up JoesDad's suit from the dry cleaner... and watch tennis at Roland Garros on the tv


Sounds like an awesome day. And where is the stretching time and or homework time slotted in for your back and shoulder?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All,
> 
> With all the rain that we have been having i just checked our dam levels and this is what they said it was at yesterday. However we did get alot of rain last night, so the rain that you are all sending to us, seems to be reaching us finally. Still we need to carry on being conservative, as there is still the coming years and summers to think of:
> 
> View attachment 240486


Those figures are looking encouraging. We won't uncross our fingers yet... there's a long eay to go to get those reservoirs full.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Here in the SA we have the following system:
> *Creche* - from 4months or earlier sometimes to about 3 years old. This is not compulsory
> 
> *Pre-primary *- From 3years to about 6years - this is the stage where the kids start getting introduced to a schooling system - so they have the bells and breaks etc. And learn their colours and to count etc. This is not compulsory - Although Grade R is complusory as a school generally won't accept your child in grade one if they have not done Grade R. This is the year just before they start grade one, so it is important, to get your child up to speed if they have not had any schooling up until this point.
> 
> *Primary Shool *- Which is from grade 1 to Grade 7 - 7years (the rule here is that your child must turn 7 in this year, so they can turn 7 at the start of the year or at the end of the year - What I have found is especially for boys when they turn 7 makes a huge difference in their maturity level and how they cope at school - girls tend to do better than boys do who turn 7 at the end of the year) to 13 years (14 years if you stayed back in any grades) - this is the start of the schooling system where the kids do maths, science, afrikaans, life skills, history, geography etc. From grade 1 to 3 they write assessments and tests all the time and from grade 4 to 7 the first term and 3rd are projects, tests, assessments and the 2nd term and 4th term are exams. This is compulsory
> 
> *High School *- 14years to 18/19years of age. Grade 8 to Grade 12. Grade 8 to 9 they have to do all the subjects but from Grade 10 they choose which subjects they want to do based on the career path that they think that they want to follow and what will be required for further study in that field. This is complusory
> 
> Then it is either get a job, go to collage or go to university depending on each childs circumstances, career path etc.


Here in the UK, a child must be in full time education by their 5th birthday. Prior to that, children can optionally attend a pre-school. The government actively encourages parents to send their child to a pre-school for at least two years, but places are expensive and the government's voucher scheme to pay for some of it doesn't cover the costs fully for many pre-schools. 


Our academic year runs September to July, so this translates into children going into Reception Class in the year in which they turn 5. Some schools have a January intake for summer babies, but most take children only in September so some children are only just 4 when they start school.

English formal education (it's slightly different in Scotland) is divided into Key Stages (KS)

KS1 - Years 1 and 2 - follows on from Reception - in some towns an Infant School will just cover Reception and KS1

KS2 - Years 3 to 6 - so if your town has an infant school, your child will move to a Junior School the September after they turn 7

Many/most areas have Primary Schools, rather than separate Infant and Junior Schools, that cover Reception to Year 6.

KS3 - Years 7 to 9 - this is the start of Secondary School education

KS4 - Years 10 and 11 - the public exam (GCSE) years of Secondary School... at the end you will be aged 16 and can leave for employment, eg an apprenticeship, or continue your education.

KS5 - Years 12 and 13 - If you continue your studies to sit more public exams (A Level) you may continue at Secondary School or move to a college to study.

After this, if you get the qualifications, you can go to University.

NB Some counties have a Middle School System rather than Primary/Secondary. The Key Stages are the same, but I won't confuse you any further


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sounds like an awesome day. And where is the stretching time and or homework time slotted in for your back and shoulder?


That's routine now. I just do it. I don't count it in my plans


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! “Kindergarten” day for me — three kids to pick up instead of one. Planning to keep them outdoors as much as possible.
> We’re heading to Aarhus tomorrow — the second largest city in Denmark — for a two-day festival. Daughter will sing on both days, but then I’ll be done with the hyper-stressed Russian moms until September. Something to look forward to!


Whoop Whoop. Good Luck to your daughter for her singing, to you for the Russian Moms.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Yes. There's been a lot of flooding in her area of Maryland. Fortunately, her home is dry.


Pictures from the internet...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, a child must be in full time education by their 5th birthday. Prior to that, children can optionally attend a pre-school. The government actively encourages parents to send their child to a pre-school for at least two years, but places are expensive and the government's voucher scheme to pay for some of it doesn't cover the costs fully for many pre-schools.
> 
> 
> Our academic year runs September to July, so this translates into children going into Reception Class in the year in which they turn 5. Some schools have a January intake for summer babies, but most take children only in September so some children are only just 4 when they start school.
> 
> English formal education (it's slightly different in Scotland) is divided into Key Stages (KS)
> 
> KS1 - Years 1 and 2 - follows on from Reception - in some towns an Infant School will just cover Reception and KS1
> 
> KS2 - Years 3 to 6 - so if your town has an infant school, your child will move to a Junior School the September after they turn 7
> 
> Many/most areas have Primary Schools, rather than separate Infant and Junior Schools, that cover Reception to Year 6.
> 
> KS3 - Years 7 to 9 - this is the start of Secondary School education
> 
> KS4 - Years 10 and 11 - the public exam (GCSE) years of Secondary School... at the end you will be aged 16 and can leave for employment, eg an apprenticeship, or continue your education.
> 
> KS5 - Years 12 and 13 - If you continue your studies to sit more public exams (A Level) you may continue at Secondary School or move to a college to study.
> 
> After this, if you get the qualifications, you can go to University.
> 
> NB Some counties have a Middle School System rather than Primary/Secondary. The Key Stages are the same, but I won't confuse you any further


Okay. That is slightly different and confusing. But then I suppose it is because we work on a different system. But at the end of the day the kids seem to spend about the same amount of time in the schooling system. Yours start earlier and finish at an earlier age, whereas ours start and end later. If one of your children came to SA they would end up skipping a few grades but if ours went there to you, they would then have to repeat a grade or two most likely. Personally I would rather skip a few.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Pictures from the internet...
> View attachment 240487


Oh Wow, Those look rather frightening. Do they not have insurance which covers those kind of disasters? Actually come to think about it I need to check if ours covers natural disasters.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow, Those look rather frightening. Do they not have insurance which covers those kind of disasters? Actually come to think about it I need to check if ours covers natural disasters.


It's always the poorest members if any community that suffer worst. They have the homes least likely to withstand whatever has hit them and can't afford the insurance to rebuild their lives and possibly their health. 

Businesses will be closed meaning that people can't earn an income, so there will be people struggling who were above the poverty line too


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, a child must be in full time education by their 5th birthday. Prior to that, children can optionally attend a pre-school. The government actively encourages parents to send their child to a pre-school for at least two years, but places are expensive and the government's voucher scheme to pay for some of it doesn't cover the costs fully for many pre-schools.
> 
> 
> Our academic year runs September to July, so this translates into children going into Reception Class in the year in which they turn 5. Some schools have a January intake for summer babies, but most take children only in September so some children are only just 4 when they start school.
> 
> English formal education (it's slightly different in Scotland) is divided into Key Stages (KS)
> 
> KS1 - Years 1 and 2 - follows on from Reception - in some towns an Infant School will just cover Reception and KS1
> 
> KS2 - Years 3 to 6 - so if your town has an infant school, your child will move to a Junior School the September after they turn 7
> 
> Many/most areas have Primary Schools, rather than separate Infant and Junior Schools, that cover Reception to Year 6.
> 
> KS3 - Years 7 to 9 - this is the start of Secondary School education
> 
> KS4 - Years 10 and 11 - the public exam (GCSE) years of Secondary School... at the end you will be aged 16 and can leave for employment, eg an apprenticeship, or continue your education.
> 
> KS5 - Years 12 and 13 - If you continue your studies to sit more public exams (A Level) you may continue at Secondary School or move to a college to study.
> 
> After this, if you get the qualifications, you can go to University.
> 
> NB Some counties have a Middle School System rather than Primary/Secondary. The Key Stages are the same, but I won't confuse you any further



Daughter’s is a Cambridge-system international school, so it’s similar to the KS Linda described. In Turkey they had the 4+4+4 system for a while, kids starting at 6 years old and staying in the primary, middle, and high school for 4 years each. But they change the system every couple of years.  
When I was at school in Central Asia and Russia (for a year), it was Grade 1 through 10 (later 11), without dividing the school into primary, middle, and high school.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Pictures from the internet...
> View attachment 240487



Looks bad


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's always the poorest members if any community that suffer worst. They have the homes least likely to withstand whatever has hit them and can't afford the insurance to rebuild their lives and possibly their health.
> 
> Businesses will be closed meaning that people can't earn an income, so there will be people struggling who were above the poverty line too


Shame yes, That is always the really sad part about these disasters.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s is a Cambridge-system international school, so it’s similar to the KS Linda described. In Turkey they had the 4+4+4 system for a while, kids starting at 6 years old and staying in the primary, middle, and high school for 4 years each. But they change the system every couple of years.
> When I was at school in Central Asia and Russia (for a year), it was Grade 1 through 10 (later 11), without dividing the school into primary, middle, and high school.


Interesting. I think the division sort of creates a sort of right of passage which is a nice thing for the kids. 

For grade 1, it is I am going to big school now.
For the Grade 8's , I am in High School yay not long to go and I am older now.
For the Grade 12's, This is my last year of School and then I will be finished. They then get welcomed to the Adult world and all that means - with both the freedoms and the responsibilities. So not so sure that is a good one though ... Personally having been in the Adult world for a while now, I would not mind going back to the freedoms of being a kid again, that is without any responisibilities other than school and some chores.


----------



## DE42

I'm taking summer off.


Kristoff said:


> Hi Dan!
> Are you done with school for the time being? Any summer classes?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I'm taking summer off.



Well deserved break I think. Some recovery time is needed. I hope both the weather and your health improve quickly


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I'm taking summer off.


That's good. Breaks are important.


----------



## Kristoff

Well, I've just delivered the three little monkeys to their art teacher. I took them on a picnic and then... geocaching. And I managed to wear them out! Feeling so proud of myself, lol.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Well, I've just delivered the three little monkeys to their art teacher. I took them on a picnic and then... geocaching. And I managed to wear them out! Feeling so proud of myself, lol.



Well done, Lena. Building up your fitness to cope with the Russian Moms this weekend is good


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well done, Lena. Building up your fitness to cope with the Russian Moms this weekend is good



 [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Yes, please!
> Are these grapes good for wine?



We just eat them fresh from the vine as they ripen. But.. they are good in a variety of ways. Muscadine grapes are pleasant enough to eat out of hand despite the seeds and somewhat tough skin of some culivars. They come into their best, however, in making distinctive jellies, jams and juices. The grapes also make an excellent dessert wine with a flavor reminiscent of muscat wines.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Pictures from the internet...
> View attachment 240487



Yep, unfortunately one guy was washed away as he attempted to assist a stranded lady. She made it, he was found way diwn in the Patuxent River the next day. Luckily, only 1 person died. 

The exact same damage/storm happened just 2 years ago, some shops/homes were just getting fixed up and flooded again. This old mill village sits in a ravine that has a few small streams thst flow through and under. When storms hit with many inches of water in a short period of time the pipes, tunnels and river banks just can’t handle the volumes.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> *Nods Head* Yes please. What kind of cookies are we talking about by the way? NOT that I am fussy. They are all good. Except for some that were from Japan that I tried recently. They had the flavouring of that stinky (prickly Fruit). I just googled it because I could not remember the name, so I typed into google "Smelly prickly fruit: and it brought it up straight away. Let me tell you those biscuits were vile.
> 
> View attachment 240481


I made snickerdoodles and peanut butter with chocolate chip cookies[emoji514]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I must have missed it — are you building a railroad, Bambam?


Haha it's for the border of my rugosa rose beds. As well as some raised veggie beds.


----------



## Kristoff

So, I submitted a photo to a competition a month ago or so, and I’m a runner-up. The runner-up gets nothing. The winner gets good cash. I guess I should still be proud...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> So, I submitted a photo to a competition a month ago or so, and I’m a runner-up. The runner-up gets nothing. The winner gets good cash. I guess I should still be proud...



Of course you should be proud! That’s definitely an achievement. Can we admire your photo please?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Of course you should be proud! That’s definitely an achievement. Can we admire your photo please?



Thank you, Linda. I may have shared it before. Here it is, followed by the winners in each of the two categories:


Winner 1 (storytelling):


Winner 2 (technique):


I’ve decided to be proud. 
Time to go fetch daughter from the art school. Thank goodness I have three kids for short periods only.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda. I may have shared it before. Here it is, followed by the winners in each of the two categories:
> View attachment 240499
> 
> Winner 1 (storytelling):
> View attachment 240500
> 
> Winner 2 (technique):
> View attachment 240501
> 
> I’ve decided to be proud.
> Time to go fetch daughter from the art school. Thank goodness I have three kids for short periods only.


They are all lovely. Im a sucker for dramatic lighting in photos.. if the subject of winner2 was a bit more interesting I would really like it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda. I may have shared it before. Here it is, followed by the winners in each of the two categories:
> View attachment 240499
> 
> Winner 1 (storytelling):
> View attachment 240500
> 
> Winner 2 (technique):
> View attachment 240501
> 
> I’ve decided to be proud.
> Time to go fetch daughter from the art school. Thank goodness I have three kids for short periods only.



They are all good photos. Judging these things must be so difficult. 

I love yours. It definitely tells a story to me.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I made snickerdoodles and peanut butter with chocolate chip cookies[emoji514]


Oh yummy. I love peanut butter smoothies, cookies, cupcakes etc. Etc. So definitely going to take you up on some cookies. *licks lips*


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So, I submitted a photo to a competition a month ago or so, and I’m a runner-up. The runner-up gets nothing. The winner gets good cash. I guess I should still be proud...


Of course you should be proud. Well done. How many submitted a photo and did they give you the reason why you didn't win? I haven't seen your photo but I definitly think you should have won. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda. I may have shared it before. Here it is, followed by the winners in each of the two categories:
> View attachment 240499
> 
> Winner 1 (storytelling):
> View attachment 240500
> 
> Winner 2 (technique):
> View attachment 240501
> 
> I’ve decided to be proud.
> Time to go fetch daughter from the art school. Thank goodness I have three kids for short periods only.


Nope. I think you won. I will give you first prize a big ol' high five.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They are all good photos. Judging these things must be so difficult.
> 
> I love yours. It definitely tells a story to me.


Yes me too. Story - a little girl on her way home from school. Taking a shortcut across the field and walking past the dam.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Of course you should be proud. Well done. How many submitted a photo and did they give you the reason why you didn't win? I haven't seen your photo but I definitly think you should have won. [emoji1] [emoji1]


Okay I have seen it now and still think you won. At least in my books you did.


----------



## Kristoff

Thank you, roommates! There were over 400 photos. So definitely a result. 
I just happen to have run into Winner 1 a few times and think he’s a real snob.


----------



## Kristoff

Btw I ended up coming back home with two kids instead of one. One of the moms is stuck in traffic. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Btw I ended up coming back home with two kids instead of one. One of the moms is stuck in traffic. [emoji85][emoji23]



Bonus child! 

Earns you a favour another time


----------



## Bee62

Hi girls and boys.
I am back. Was I ever really away ? No.
Sorry, but I am unable to catch up with all posts but I was reading some of them.

@JoesMum 
Sorry Linda that Fam. Blue -it didn`t make it. But it early in the year. I am not sure if the female bird wouldn`t try another breed when she is able to find a new partner.
Btw: Your pics of Norway and the Vikinger boots are beautiful and impressive !

@DE42 Are you still in Florida on holiday ? I read that you have bas weather. That`s mean ! I hope you are all right.

@CarolM Saw you posting as ever. I hope you are okay but I think you are.

@Kristoff Congrats winning a picture contest ! All okay in Denmark ?


----------



## DE42

I come home on Monday. But thank you 


Bee62 said:


> Hi girls and boys.
> I am back. Was I ever really away ? No.
> Sorry, but I am unable to catch up with all posts but I was reading some of them.
> 
> @JoesMum
> Sorry Linda that Fam. Blue -it didn`t make it. But it early in the year. I am not sure if the female bird wouldn`t try another breed when she is able to find a new partner.
> Btw: Your pics of Norway and the Vikinger boots are beautiful and impressive !
> 
> @DE42 Are you still in Florida on holiday ? I read that you have bas weather. That`s mean ! I hope you are all right.
> 
> @CarolM Saw you posting as ever. I hope you are okay but I think you are.
> 
> @Kristoff Congrats winning a picture contest ! All okay in Denmark ?


----------



## Bee62

In Germany we have an unusual and unexpected ( it is still spring ) heatwave !
My torts are happy. They are every day outside, walking in the sun and munching on gras. I think they got the full dose of UVB for the whole year right now !
Day temps reach 80,6 F ( 27 C ). I am a little bit slow and tired because of the heat but happy as my torts too. I can`t remember having such a warm spring. We got some rain and thunderstorm the last days and in some parts of Germany the heavy rain has destroyed houses and streets.
Luckily not where I live.
Activitys had to be done in the evening when it is slowly gettinge colder. All animals look for shade from the midday sun and heat. All animals ??? No, my torts love it and me too. I will send nothing back. I love the warm weather but I know it is unnormal.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi girls and boys.
> I am back. Was I ever really away ? No.
> Sorry, but I am unable to catch up with all posts but I was reading some of them.
> 
> @JoesMum
> Sorry Linda that Fam. Blue -it didn`t make it. But it early in the year. I am not sure if the female bird wouldn`t try another breed when she is able to find a new partner.
> Btw: Your pics of Norway and the Vikinger boots are beautiful and impressive !
> 
> @DE42 Are you still in Florida on holiday ? I read that you have bas weather. That`s mean ! I hope you are all right.
> 
> @CarolM Saw you posting as ever. I hope you are okay but I think you are.
> 
> @Kristoff Congrats winning a picture contest ! All okay in Denmark ?



Yay!!!! Thank you for stopping by, Sabine! Are you as busy as ever? 
I’m going to Aarhus tomorrow, which is quite far from where I am. 


Missed you lots!!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I come home on Monday. But thank you


Enjoy the last days there. Can you take some more beach pics for me ? I saw the one you posted and I loved them so much.


----------



## DE42

Sorry I meant I came home last Monday. I am here now.


Bee62 said:


> Enjoy the last days there. Can you take some more beach pics for me ? I saw the one you posted and I loved them so much.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yay!!!! Thank you for stopping by, Sabine! Are you as busy as ever?
> I’m going to Aarhus tomorrow, which is quite far from where I am.
> View attachment 240538
> 
> Missed you lots!!!


I missed you too ! But I am never too long away. I swear !
What do you do in Aarhus ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Sorry I meant I came home last Monday. I am here now.


Oh sorry, I misunderstood you. 
Are you feeling better after your holiday ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry, I misunderstood you.
> Are you feeling better after your holiday ?


Feeling is a little better but I'm having a lot of pain in that side. Partially the leg.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I missed you too ! But I am never too long away. I swear !
> Waht do you do in Aarhus ?



Daughter’s singing at a festival organized by a Russian culture center. Please feel free to fast-forward on all the previous posts in which I was complaining about Russian moms.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Feeling is a little better but I'm having a lot of pain in that side. Partially the leg.


You have to visit a doctor once more for the pain in your leg it seems.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have an unusual and unexpected ( it is still spring ) heatwave !
> My torts are happy. They are every day outside, walking in the sun and munching on gras. I think they got the full dose of UVB for the whole year right now !
> Day temps reach 80,6 F ( 27 C ). I am a little bit slow and tired because of the heat but happy as my torts too. I can`t remember having such a warm spring. We got some rain and thunderstorm the last days and in some parts of Germany the heavy rain has destroyed houses and streets.
> Luckily not where I live.
> Activitys had to be done in the evening when it is slowly gettinge colder. All animals look for shade from the midday sun and heat. All animals ??? No, my torts love it and me too. I will send nothing back. I love the warm weather but I know it is unnormal.



27 C here too! Even 28 tomorrow. My tongue gets stuck if I try to call it a “heatwave” after Turkey — but there, you have it.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s singing at a festival organized by a Russian culture center. Please feel free to fast-forward on all the previous posts in which I was complaining about Russian moms.


Ah, a singing festival. That is nice !
Why do you complain about Russian mothers ? I thought they are the best .....


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> You have to visit a doctor once more for the pain in your leg it seems.


They gave me some never pills to help. I just have to slowly increase the dosage.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> 27 C here too! Even 28 tomorrow. My tongue gets stuck if I try to call it a “heatwave” after Turkey — but there, you have it.


You can`t compare Turkey with Europa ( weather ). It is a heatwave ! Believe me, I was born here and know really cold and wet springtimes.... like last year.
I love European heat waves !!!!!!!!!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They gave me some never pills to help. I just have to slowly increase the dosage.


What are never pills ? How do they work ?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> What are never pills ? How do they work ?


Do you mean nerve pills ?


----------



## DE42

Yep. Must have had auto correct or something lol


Bee62 said:


> Do you mean nerve pills ?


----------



## Bee62

@DE42
What do you think about alternative practitioners ? As I wrote I don`t trust doctors and chemical pills and meds. Often these meds make you more sick than you had been before and without them.
I have read a lot about alternative medicine. They see and treat the whole body there.
I think you Dan are needed to be seen like that. Your body and your soul are crying for help with every new desease you have.
I have done alternative medicine with my pets and it had worked.
Sometimes you need antibiotics, I know, but often you need other meds coming from nature ( homeopathy ).https://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/homeopathy.html
What do you think ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @DE42
> What do you think about alternative practitioners ? As I wrote I don`t trust doctors and chemical pills and meds. Often these meds make you more sick than you had been before and without them.
> I have read a lot about alternative medicine. They see and treat the whole body there.
> I think you Dan are needed to be seen like that. Your body and your soul are crying for help with every new desease you have.
> I have done alternative medicine with my pets and it had worked.
> Sometimes you need antibiotics, I know, but often you need other meds coming from nature ( homeopathy ).https://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/homeopathy.html
> What do you think ?


With a medical history as complex as Dan's... Crohn's, a stroke, that awful problem with bleeding on his legs, etc I think it's best to stick to doctor's orders and not mix and match treatments right now. Homeopathic treatments can affect medication and vice versa


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ah, a singing festival. That is nice !
> Why do you complain about Russian mothers ? I thought they are the best .....



Nah. I understand why you’d think so, but I’m an exception.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Nah. I understand why you’d think so, but I’m an exception.



Yeah, you deliberately traumatised your daughter by not buying her flowers  Terrible mother! [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> @DE42
> What do you think about alternative practitioners ? As I wrote I don`t trust doctors and chemical pills and meds. Often these meds make you more sick than you had been before and without them.
> I have read a lot about alternative medicine. They see and treat the whole body there.
> I think you Dan are needed to be seen like that. Your body and your soul are crying for help with every new desease you have.
> I have done alternative medicine with my pets and it had worked.
> Sometimes you need antibiotics, I know, but often you need other meds coming from nature ( homeopathy ).https://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/homeopathy.html
> What do you think ?


Thanks I think for now since all the treatment is new I'll give it a chance and see how it works. But I will keep it in mind.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, roommates! There were over 400 photos. So definitely a result.
> I just happen to have run into Winner 1 a few times and think he’s a real snob.


Oh dear. In that case he double didn't win.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Btw I ended up coming back home with two kids instead of one. One of the moms is stuck in traffic. [emoji85][emoji23]


You are such a nice person. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Bonus child!
> 
> Earns you a favour another time


Very good point.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have an unusual and unexpected ( it is still spring ) heatwave !
> My torts are happy. They are every day outside, walking in the sun and munching on gras. I think they got the full dose of UVB for the whole year right now !
> Day temps reach 80,6 F ( 27 C ). I am a little bit slow and tired because of the heat but happy as my torts too. I can`t remember having such a warm spring. We got some rain and thunderstorm the last days and in some parts of Germany the heavy rain has destroyed houses and streets.
> Luckily not where I live.
> Activitys had to be done in the evening when it is slowly gettinge colder. All animals look for shade from the midday sun and heat. All animals ??? No, my torts love it and me too. I will send nothing back. I love the warm weather but I know it is unnormal.


Oh. So happy your torts and you are happy.[emoji1] sad about those poor people who are having issues with the storms. And 27c is a good nice temp recommended by experts [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yay!!!! Thank you for stopping by, Sabine! Are you as busy as ever?
> I’m going to Aarhus tomorrow, which is quite far from where I am.
> View attachment 240538
> 
> Missed you lots!!!


That is far. How long will it take you to get there? I hope you have loads of fun though.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Feeling is a little better but I'm having a lot of pain in that side. Partially the leg.


[emoji22] [emoji22][emoji30] [emoji30]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You can`t compare Turkey with Europa ( weather ). It is a heatwave ! Believe me, I was born here and know really cold and wet springtimes.... like last year.
> I love European heat waves !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


27c is normal temps for us.[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yeah, you deliberately traumatised your daughter by not buying her flowers  Terrible mother! [emoji6][emoji23]


[emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Yeah, you deliberately traumatised your daughter by not buying her flowers  Terrible mother! [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is far. How long will it take you to get there? I hope you have loads of fun though.



I’ve just checked — a little under 3 hours (by train). And it’s likely that we’re not going on the same train with the orchestra and the “non-traumatizing” Russian moms. We might have a peaceful journey after all.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Wow, that’s an interesting fact! Did Lola appreciate your dandy hunting earlier?


Hi Lena he did eventually eat most of them with the plantians but not all.
I will keep trying!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I think it’s quite a relief that you’re not his type, Lyn!


Yes I would be quite worried if I was!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Pictures from the internet...
> View attachment 240487


How awful for everyone.
Where on earth do you start to recover from something like that?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all, it's been busy in here today.
Lola is going to have more blood tests on Tuesday rather than today because of the weekend, and I told her Joe's story so she will test for testosterone too.
She thinks he is still looking well and is very strong in spite of his lack of appetite and weight loss which isn't surprising given how active he's been and how little he's eaten.
The vet suggested trying the ultrasound again today with a stronger sedative but I am worried that the probe may hurt him if it didn't work so asked for a less intrusive scan. I know it will cost me more but better safe than sorry.
She is going to arrange a scan for him for next week and will ring me to let me know where we have to go.
He's had a poop this afternoon and there was some undigested food amongst it but given his reluctance to sit still and absorb uvb either indoors or out I'm not really surprised. 
He has barely eaten at all today but paced relentlessly, so while I'm glad he's not listless it worries me that he will wear himself out!
It wears me out just watching him!
So the saga continues...............................


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all, it's been busy in here today.
> Lola is going to have more blood tests on Tuesday rather than today because of the weekend, and I told her Joe's story so she will test for testosterone too.
> She thinks he is still looking well and is very strong in spite of his lack of appetite and weight loss which isn't surprising given how active he's been and how little he's eaten.
> The vet suggested trying the ultrasound again today with a stronger sedative but I am worried that the probe may hurt him if it didn't work so asked for a less intrusive scan. I know it will cost me more but better safe than sorry.
> She is going to arrange a scan for him for next week and will ring me to let me know where we have to go.
> He's had a poop this afternoon and there was some undigested food amongst it but given his reluctance to sit still and absorb uvb either indoors or out I'm not really surprised.
> He has barely eaten at all today but paced relentlessly, so while I'm glad he's not listless it worries me that he will wear himself out!
> It wears me out just watching him!
> So the saga continues...............................



Lyn I know my vet, Mark Rowland at Trinity Vet Centre in Maidstone, is more than happy to chat to other vets. He is an exotics specialist and keeps Leos so it might be worth trying to persuade your vet to call him. 

http://trinityvetcentre.com/


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lyn I know my vet, Mark Rowland at Trinity Vet Centre in Maidstone, is more than happy to chat to other vets. He is an exotics specialist and keeps Leos so it might be worth trying to persuade your vet to call him.
> 
> http://trinityvetcentre.com/


Thanks Linda I will pass that on when I see her on Tuesday.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ve just checked — a little under 3 hours (by train). And it’s likely that we’re not going on the same train with the orchestra and the “non-traumatizing” Russian moms. We might have a peaceful journey after all.


Whooo hoo. Some good news for you. Enjoy the train ride and have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all, it's been busy in here today.
> Lola is going to have more blood tests on Tuesday rather than today because of the weekend, and I told her Joe's story so she will test for testosterone too.
> She thinks he is still looking well and is very strong in spite of his lack of appetite and weight loss which isn't surprising given how active he's been and how little he's eaten.
> The vet suggested trying the ultrasound again today with a stronger sedative but I am worried that the probe may hurt him if it didn't work so asked for a less intrusive scan. I know it will cost me more but better safe than sorry.
> She is going to arrange a scan for him for next week and will ring me to let me know where we have to go.
> He's had a poop this afternoon and there was some undigested food amongst it but given his reluctance to sit still and absorb uvb either indoors or out I'm not really surprised.
> He has barely eaten at all today but paced relentlessly, so while I'm glad he's not listless it worries me that he will wear himself out!
> It wears me out just watching him!
> So the saga continues...............................


Aiyee aiyee Lola. Don't wear your Mommy out. Glad the vet will be doing blood tests. Hopefully they and you can get to the bottom of his issue.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> So, I submitted a photo to a competition a month ago or so, and I’m a runner-up. The runner-up gets nothing. The winner gets good cash. I guess I should still be proud...



Ok....lets see the photo! Nice going.

I see you already posted the pix.... so nevermind, but congrats.


----------



## JoesMum

This is a bit of a concern ... Can torts be affected by E coli?
Five people die in US romaine lettuce E. coli outbreak - BBC News



> Five people have now died in a major E. coli outbreak in the US involving romaine lettuce, with 197 cases reported across 35 states.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all. Yet another hot and muggy humid day following yesterday evening’s heavy downpours. Was able to get our back lawn mowed despite it being soggy. The wxr prognosticators are calling for more heavy downpours this evening, Saturday, and Sunday. This includes the already devastated area of Ellicott City ( floods last week ). So, figured to get the lawn cut now before it grows many more inches until it dries out sometime next week.

Our Sully came out out much earlier today to chow down grass and weeds. We treated him to a bowl of Mazuri, fresh corn, and a carrot. Sully normally ventures out in the early evening so today’s early adventure at noon was nice. He might think it’s going to pour down rain again... so, enjoyed some sunshine and grass.

Still working on the many pine trees that fell during our late Winter snowstorm. I have most of the wood cut, chopped and split and burning up in our BBQ.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> This is a bit of a concern ... Can torts be affected by E coli?
> Five people die in US romaine lettuce E. coli outbreak - BBC News



I saw the other day on news that this EColi breakout was now over. Local big box stores have bags of it ...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all. Yet another hot and muggy humid day following yesterday evening’s heavy downpours. Was able to get our back lawn mowed despite it being soggy. The wxr prognosticators are calling for more heavy downpours this evening, Saturday, and Sunday. This includes the already devastated area of Ellicott City ( floods last week ). So, figured to get the lawn cut now before it grows many more inches until it dries out sometime next week.
> 
> Our Sully came out out much earlier today to chow down grass and weeds. We treated him to a bowl of Mazuri, fresh corn, and a carrot. Sully normally ventures out in the early evening so today’s early adventure at noon was nice. He might think it’s going to pour down rain again... so, enjoyed some sunshine and grass.
> 
> Still working on the many pine trees that fell during our late Winter snowstorm. I have most of the wood cut, chopped and split and burning up in our BBQ.


I cut our grass yesterday for the same reason. If I had left it any longer I would have needed a scythe


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is a bit of a concern ... Can torts be affected by E coli?
> Five people die in US romaine lettuce E. coli outbreak - BBC News


There were a few posts about that a while ago and I think the concensus was no. That torts are able to handle it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all. Yet another hot and muggy humid day following yesterday evening’s heavy downpours. Was able to get our back lawn mowed despite it being soggy. The wxr prognosticators are calling for more heavy downpours this evening, Saturday, and Sunday. This includes the already devastated area of Ellicott City ( floods last week ). So, figured to get the lawn cut now before it grows many more inches until it dries out sometime next week.
> 
> Our Sully came out out much earlier today to chow down grass and weeds. We treated him to a bowl of Mazuri, fresh corn, and a carrot. Sully normally ventures out in the early evening so today’s early adventure at noon was nice. He might think it’s going to pour down rain again... so, enjoyed some sunshine and grass.
> 
> Still working on the many pine trees that fell during our late Winter snowstorm. I have most of the wood cut, chopped and split and burning up in our BBQ.


I like the idea of a bbq. Yum. And please keep safe. I hope the weather does not turn out too bad.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I cut our grass yesterday for the same reason. If I had left it any longer I would have needed a scythe


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Well it's bedtime for me again. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your Fridays and will not chat tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well it's bedtime for me again. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your Fridays and will not chat tomorrow.


Bedtime for me too. Sleep well Carol. Not see you all tomorrow


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thought I would add a few updates of the garden, lawn and plants.

Muscadine grape vines covering our RockSolid Owl
Some Jalapeno peppers
Some Brandywine tomatoes
Some unid zucchini
And, figlets.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This is a bit of a concern ... Can torts be affected by E coli?
> Five people die in US romaine lettuce E. coli outbreak - BBC News


That is worrying for the US.
Have you posted it on the main forums Linda?
Lola likes Romaine and it's one of the things he has been happy to eat with the critical care mix but I am going to check the source before buying anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I cut our grass yesterday for the same reason. If I had left it any longer I would have needed a scythe


I used a scythe to cut the grass of my late sister's house before it was sold.
The back garden was like a jungle but I opted for the scythe mainly because it was full of slow worms and I didn't want to chop them up.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well it's bedtime for me again. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your Fridays and will not chat tomorrow.


Goodnight Carol sleep well - the weekend has begun!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Bedtime for me too. Sleep well Carol. Not see you all tomorrow


Nos Da Linda.
Sleep well


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That is worrying for the US.
> Have you posted it on the main forums Linda?
> Lola likes Romaine and it's one of the things he has been happy to eat with the critical care mix but I am going to check the source before buying anymore.




This is i think old news and many have earlier chimed in that torts are not impacted. The source was located and removed. Romaine here is now fully stocked on the shelves. I don’t believe there is any concern.

Food and Drug Administration officials said, however, that romaine now for sale on grocery shelves is safe to eat. The growing season in the Yuma, Ariz. region, which produced the contaminated lettuce, ended April 16. According to an FDA blog post, “Any contaminated product from the Yuma growing region has already worked its way through the food supply and is no longer available for consumption. So any immediate risk is gone.”


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’ve just checked — a little under 3 hours (by train). And it’s likely that we’re not going on the same train with the orchestra and the “non-traumatizing” Russian moms. We might have a peaceful journey after all.


Good luck to your daughter,
I'm sure she'll sing like an angel,
and have a lovely day!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> This is i think old news and many have earlier chimed in that torts are not impacted. The source was located and removed. Romaine here is now fully stocked on the shelves. I don’t believe there is any concern.


Yes I did see the other posts as I read on but was too lazy to go and edit it.
Hopefully everyone will ignore my post.
Thanks anyway


----------



## DE42

......... Just passing though .........


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol sleep well - the weekend has begun!


Yayy


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yayy


Can't sleep?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Can't sleep?


Nope. Lol. Busy zoning out on an old program to help in getting tired.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Nope. Lol. Busy zoning out on an old program to help in getting tired.


So will watch until its finished and then try again.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope. Lol. Busy zoning out on an old program to help in getting tired.


TV here is absolutely rubbish tonight - that would help you sleep!
I don't watch a lot of tv so I haven't invested in Sky or similar, so my tv only has about 9 channels but I usually find something to watch - not tonight though - I've put the radio on.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> TV here is absolutely rubbish tonight - that would help you sleep!
> I don't watch a lot of tv so I haven't invested in Sky or similar, so my tv only has about 9 channels but I usually find something to watch - not tonight though - I've put the radio on.


Radio is good too. We have lots of channels and even then sometimes we can't find anything to watch and or watch reruns. Something like tonight eorks perfectly to get me feeling tired though.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Maro2Bear

Cable TV here via “providers” like Verizon or Comcast or DishNetwork are just way toooooo expensive to watch rubbish TV. We have a new digital receive antenna to get local networks, but not cable type stuff. We end up watching nightly network news or swap over to the internet to watch Al Jazeera, Euro News, France 24, or DW for real international news.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Cable TV here via “providers” like Verizon or Comcast or DishNetwork are just way toooooo expensive to watch rubbish TV. We have a new digital receive antenna to get local networks, but not cable type stuff. We end up watching nightly network news or swap over to the internet to watch Al Jazeera, Euro News, France 24, or DW for real international news.


I use netfilx sometime but that's all I can. No cable, or sat. Not in the budget.


----------



## Momof4

I love tv and I’m embarrassed telling how many we have at the house and our Motorhome has even more[emoji15]
I can’t get my husband to stream shows and he complained that there is always rubbish on but pays a ton for Satellite.


----------



## Lyn W

When the UK tv went digital a company called Freeview was rolled out and they do have quite a lot of channels but because I live in a valley I can't get the full range, yet quarter of a mile up the hill they get the full choice. Maybe I need a better aerial but tv's just not a priority for me.
In fact if I had to give up one thing from my house I would happily lose the tv.
Do you have to pay for TV license in the US and SA?


----------



## DE42

A big smile for the forum and all of you in it. 


Ok maybe that was to big. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight now too.
So enjoy the rest of your Friday and probably see you tomorrow.
Nos Da


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> When the UK tv went digital a company called Freeview was rolled out and they do have quite a lot of channels but because I live in a valley I can't get the full range, yet quarter of a mile up the hill they get the full choice. Maybe I need a better aerial but tv's just not a priority for me.
> In fact if I had to give up one thing from my house I would happily lose the tv.
> Do you have to pay for TV license in the US and SA?



No TV “license” like you all have in the UK. We don’t have secret government TV hunters in vans out looking for people “illegally” receiving TV signals.


----------



## DE42

Goodnight


----------



## Bambam1989

I think Clunker ate more today than he has the entire week combined.. all because he got to go outside. I'm trying to figure out where he put it all


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I think Clunker ate more today than he has the entire week combined.. all because he got to go outside. I'm trying to figure out where he put it all



I know....sometimes one really wants to determine where all that food goes,,!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> When the UK tv went digital a company called Freeview was rolled out and they do have quite a lot of channels but because I live in a valley I can't get the full range, yet quarter of a mile up the hill they get the full choice. Maybe I need a better aerial but tv's just not a priority for me.
> In fact if I had to give up one thing from my house I would happily lose the tv.
> Do you have to pay for TV license in the US and SA?


Yes we must pay for a tv licence. Here we get SABC and DSTV. SABC is provided with the licence and DSTV is extra which we need to pay for. We have DSTV mainly for the sports for hubby and movies for the kids.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> A big smile for the forum and all of you in it.
> View attachment 240601
> 
> Ok maybe that was to big. Lol


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight now too.
> So enjoy the rest of your Friday and probably see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da


Good night. Nos Da


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I think Clunker ate more today than he has the entire week combined.. all because he got to go outside. I'm trying to figure out where he put it all


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....sometimes one really wants to determine where all that food goes,,!


Thats why they have all that space inside their shell.


----------



## CarolM

Good and Happy Saturday everyone. I hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That is worrying for the US.
> Have you posted it on the main forums Linda?
> Lola likes Romaine and it's one of the things he has been happy to eat with the critical care mix but I am going to check the source before buying anymore.


I imagine it's fine if you wash it thoroughly. Many people use it without washing it first


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> When the UK tv went digital a company called Freeview was rolled out and they do have quite a lot of channels but because I live in a valley I can't get the full range, yet quarter of a mile up the hill they get the full choice. Maybe I need a better aerial but tv's just not a priority for me.
> In fact if I had to give up one thing from my house I would happily lose the tv.
> Do you have to pay for TV license in the US and SA?


My Mum has the same problem in Buxton. She only gets a limited range of Freeview channels


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> No TV “license” like you all have in the UK. We don’t have secret government TV hunters in vans out looking for people “illegally” receiving TV signals.


Our license was introduced to fund the state broadcasting service, the BBC, many years ago. The BBC isn't allowed to take advertising by law. So while people moan about the license fee, they need to persuade the government to cha ge the law to allow the BBC to advertise before it can be scrapped. Even the BBC seems to want it, but the politiciqns don't [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I think Clunker ate more today than he has the entire week combined.. all because he got to go outside. I'm trying to figure out where he put it all


More exercise makjng him hungry?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....sometimes one really wants to determine where all that food goes,,!


Huge piles of poop


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The weather is warming up and... just for a change...we are popping up to London for the day


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Huge piles of poop


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The weather is warming up and... just for a change...we are popping up to London for the day


Enjoy.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I think Clunker ate more today than he has the entire week combined.. all because he got to go outside. I'm trying to figure out where he put it all


I wish Lola would follow Clunkers example - he won't even stay outside!
My tortoise doesn't know he's a tortoise!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our license was introduced to fund the state broadcasting service, the BBC, many years ago. The BBC isn't allowed to take advertising by law. So while people moan about the license fee, they need to persuade the government to cha ge the law to allow the BBC to advertise before it can be scrapped. Even the BBC seems to want it, but the politiciqns don't [emoji849]


Sometimes the ads are better than the actual programmes!
With the exception of Blue Planet.
When that was on I would sit and watch it in complete darkness so that it felt like looking through a window into the sea. 
I suppose wearing goggles. flippers and a snorkel to watch it was a bit silly but I'm all for immersing myself in the experience (pardon the pun).


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The weather is warming up and... just for a change...we are popping up to London for the day


Have a lovely day.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning one and all. 
I hope all is well with you and yours in in your corner of the world!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better go and soak Lola and try to persuade him to eat something today.
So far he has ignored the plates of various favourite foods I've put out for him.
Lets see if a nice warm bath helps.
Not see you later.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sometimes the ads are better than the actual programmes!
> With the exception of Blue Planet.
> When that was on I would sit and watch it in complete darkness so that it felt like looking through a window into the sea.
> I suppose wearing goggles. flippers and a snorkel to watch it was a bit silly but I'm all for immersing myself in the experience (pardon the pun).



[emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I wish Lola would follow Clunkers example - he won't even stay outside!
> My tortoise doesn't know he's a tortoise!


That just means he is one of a kind.[emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sometimes the ads are better than the actual programmes!
> With the exception of Blue Planet.
> When that was on I would sit and watch it in complete darkness so that it felt like looking through a window into the sea.
> I suppose wearing goggles. flippers and a snorkel to watch it was a bit silly but I'm all for immersing myself in the experience (pardon the pun).


Whahaha Love it. I should do that. I mean my hubby and kids would think it was normal for me.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well I'd better go and soak Lola and try to persuade him to eat something today.
> So far he has ignored the plates of various favourite foods I've put out for him.
> Lets see if a nice warm bath helps.
> Not see you later.


Shame. I don't know about you but I was brought up that you cannot leave food on your plate as there are lots of people who don't have any food. So when my torts don't eat all of their food I always cringe and feel so terrible. ESPECIALLY as I went to all that trouble of going to find it and harvest it as well.[emoji16] [emoji4] [emoji16] [emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> 27c is normal temps for us.[emoji1] [emoji1]


That`ll be too hot for me. I would spend every day on the beach and in the water ....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`ll be too hot for me. I would spend every day on the beach and in the water ....


Nope I dont go into the sea. There could be sharks in there.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all, it's been busy in here today.
> Lola is going to have more blood tests on Tuesday rather than today because of the weekend, and I told her Joe's story so she will test for testosterone too.
> She thinks he is still looking well and is very strong in spite of his lack of appetite and weight loss which isn't surprising given how active he's been and how little he's eaten.
> The vet suggested trying the ultrasound again today with a stronger sedative but I am worried that the probe may hurt him if it didn't work so asked for a less intrusive scan. I know it will cost me more but better safe than sorry.
> She is going to arrange a scan for him for next week and will ring me to let me know where we have to go.
> He's had a poop this afternoon and there was some undigested food amongst it but given his reluctance to sit still and absorb uvb either indoors or out I'm not really surprised.
> He has barely eaten at all today but paced relentlessly, so while I'm glad he's not listless it worries me that he will wear himself out!
> It wears me out just watching him!
> So the saga continues...............................


Oh, poor Lyn. Allow me to hug you virtuell. These ups and downs with Lola are exausting. I hope all went well by the VET-check.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nope I dont go into the sea. There could be sharks in there.


I know but do they come into shallow water ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240599


Right !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I use netfilx sometime but that's all I can. No cable, or sat. Not in the budget.


Netflix is great ! I am using it too. German TV with it`s breaks for advertising I cannot bear any longer. I hate the advertising breaks !
So I got Netflix, start a movie when I want to and have no breaks.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> A big smile for the forum and all of you in it.
> View attachment 240601
> 
> Ok maybe that was to big. Lol


What is this ?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I wish Lola would follow Clunkers example - he won't even stay outside!
> My tortoise doesn't know he's a tortoise!


I would not ask him if he wants to stay outside when the weather is fine. I "throw" my torts out in warm weather and don`t ask if they want to.


----------



## Bee62

*I can see it ! There is a big pile of weekend on the other side of this wall !*


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> What is this ?


An earth-shattering [emoji2] LOL


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know but do they come into shallow water ?


In SA there are a few beachs who do have sharks who come into the waters. And not all of them have nets.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I would not ask him if he wants to stay outside when the weather is fine. I "throw" my torts out in warm weather and don`t ask if they want to.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *I can see it ! There is a big pile of weekend on the other side of this wall !*


Ha ha ha that is so funny.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> *I can see it ! There is a big pile of weekend on the other side of this wall !*



And it is always amazing how long they can s t r e t c h their legs to escape. But, turn into lil cowards too if scared!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> In SA there are a few beachs who do have sharks who come into the waters. And not all of them have nets.


You will need a suit of armor but please don`t drown wearing it when you try to swim ....


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> *I can see it ! There is a big pile of weekend on the other side of this wall !*


I LOVE this picture!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE this picture!!!!!


Thank you Yvonne. I hope it brought a little smile on your face these days ....

For you:


----------



## Bee62

It`s Friday ! 
No, it is Saturday !!!!
And I say it`s Friday !!!!
And I told you it is Saturday !!!!!!!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> It`s Friday !
> No, it is Saturday !!!!
> And I say it`s Friday !!!!
> And I told you it is Saturday !!!!!!!


Just like boys to see who's..... Neck.... Is the longest lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Just like boys to see who's..... Neck.... Is the longest lol


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Just like boys to see who's..... Neck.... Is the longest lol


Haha [emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You will need a suit of armor but please don`t drown wearing it when you try to swim ....


Lol. Yes it would need to be steel. I don't know so much about the not drowning. It might be a bit heavy. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE this picture!!!!!


I know. Me too


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It`s Friday !
> No, it is Saturday !!!!
> And I say it`s Friday !!!!
> And I told you it is Saturday !!!!!!!


This is a cool photo too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Shame. I don't know about you but I was brought up that you cannot leave food on your plate as there are lots of people who don't have any food. So when my torts don't eat all of their food I always cringe and feel so terrible. ESPECIALLY as I went to all that trouble of going to find it and harvest it as well.[emoji16] [emoji4] [emoji16] [emoji4]


I know and it's so rude when he walks right through it!
He's a very naughty torty!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> *I can see it ! There is a big pile of weekend on the other side of this wall !*


Aw! I love their little legs!
Is that one of your torts Sabine?
You should enter that for next years calendar!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> You will need a suit of armor but please don`t drown wearing it when you try to swim ....


That will be OK unless the shark has a tin opener!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> It`s Friday !
> No, it is Saturday !!!!
> And I say it`s Friday !!!!
> And I told you it is Saturday !!!!!!!


Another example of tort bullying in pairs - the dominant tort laughing at the weaker one!
Not a nice thing to do


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening!
I hope you have all had or are having a great Saturday!


----------



## DE42

Saved another turtle out of the road.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Maro2Bear

Looks like a very healthy boxie! Good save.


----------



## Momof4

Super cute Dan!! 
We need details!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> This is a cool photo too.


And my text ? Not cool ????


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Aw! I love their little legs!
> Is that one of your torts Sabine?
> You should enter that for next years calendar!


Hi Lyn. No, it is not one of my torts. Only a picture I found on the I-Net, but it is cute !


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240708
> View attachment 240709
> View attachment 240710
> View attachment 240711


Gosh that's pretty. And young too. Good job!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That will be OK unless the shark has a tin opener!


I thought they had a mouth full of tin opener, so called teeth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> And my text ? Not cool ????


Your texts are always cool. keep 'em coming.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good evening!
> I hope you have all had or are having a great Saturday!


Yes, and I hope you had too !


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Super cute Dan!!
> We need details!!


Just found in the middle of the road and relocated to somewhere that she will be safe. I can't keep them unfortunately. Lol


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240708
> View attachment 240709
> View attachment 240710
> View attachment 240711


Hey Dan, you are a tort and turtle hero ! Great you saved that beautiful tort.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240708
> View attachment 240709
> View attachment 240710
> View attachment 240711


.... and your car is cool.... btw.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Your texts are always cool. keep 'em coming.


Well, I`ll do my very best. Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

* Trapped !*


----------



## Bee62

Who called me "Miss Piggy" yet ?


----------



## Bee62

Sometimes you need friends to accompany you:






to take care of you;






to be as close to you as they can





to follow you wherever you go


----------



## Lyn W

It is time for me to say goodnight too as it's almost 2 a.m.here.
I don't know you well Dan but you have had a hard time lately which is bound to get you down.
I hope you are feeling a little better soon.
See you tomorrow and take care.
Nos Da.


----------



## Dipa

Good morning..


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You may need to PM Yvonne or one of the other MODS if you want your posts (and ours) removed quickly.



The best thing to do is to use the report function. I have reported Dan’s last post and asked them to have a chat with him about what he wants removed


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I hope you’re feeling a little better this morning Dan. The combination of health issues and meds you have at the moment is bound to make the strongest person feel depressed. You have always struck me as a remarkably intelligent and string young man. Are you still seeing the counsellor?


----------



## JoesMum

Forgot to say that today we are going to see the in-laws. The stars are not aligned well. MiL has already accused us of not seeing her since February (last visit was April)... we are taking favourite grandchild (aka Son) which might help. 

Son is their only grandson (there are three grand-daughters) and MiL has said he is her favourite grandchild in front of her grand-daughters repeatedly. The girls tease Son mercilessly about it fortunately rather than take serious offence.


----------



## JoesMum

Hellooooooo!

It’s very echoey and empty in here. Montgomery is looking very glum. I’ll just give him a cuddle. 

MiL is behaving herself reasonably well, but I am
zoning out of moans about neighbours’s parking. 

MiL is also annoyed that her other son has declined to join us today as his daughter is visiting him with her new boyfriend. I think subjecting him to the extended family would be a bit harsh


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Forgot to say that today we are going to see the in-laws. The stars are not aligned well. MiL has already accused us of not seeing her since February (last visit was April)... we are taking favourite grandchild (aka Son) which might help.
> 
> Son is their only grandson (there are three grand-daughters) and MiL has said he is her favourite grandchild in front of her grand-daughters repeatedly. The girls tease Son mercilessly about it fortunately rather than take serious offence.


Good luck for today !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hellooooooo!
> 
> It’s very echoey and empty in here. Montgomery is looking very glum. I’ll just give him a cuddle.
> 
> MiL is behaving herself reasonably well, but I am
> zoning out of moans about neighbours’s parking.
> 
> MiL is also annoyed that her other son has declined to join us today as his daughter is visiting him with her new boyfriend. I think subjecting him to the extended family would be a bit harsh


New boy- or girlfriends in a family are always suspicious and dangerous.....


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.... yet MORE rain here on the US eastcoast... more localized flooding, ponding, etc. Our Sully will soon be growing webs between his claws.

Storms are piling up nad moving through all day today..


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.... yet MORE rain here on the US eastcoast... more localized flooding, ponding, etc. Our Sully will soon be growing webs between his claws.
> 
> Storms are piling up nad moving through all day today..
> 
> View attachment 240743



That’s not good Mark.  

Time for it to stop and summer to start.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Sunday to you all! My Sunday projects are laundry and tidy up the yard. I have a bad habit of leaving tools and implements wherever I last used them.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Sunday all. The weather has been glorious here. The MiL less so, but not as bad as feared. 

I hope Lena has survived the Russian Moms and been able to enjoy the singing. 

We are chilling out with a glass of chilled white wine in front of the tennis. There’s more in the fridge if anyone cares for some.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening, 
It has been a lovely day here again.
Went to my sister's house for an al fresco lunch which was delicious.
Hope your Sundays have been as enjoyable.


----------



## DE42

So I rescued another small turtle today. Unfortunately I had to partially dismantle my car when I got home because it had crawled up the firewall and into the dash.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> So I rescued another small turtle today. Unfortunately I had to partially dismantle my car when I got home because it had crawled up the firewall and into the dash.



Ungrateful creature! That’s the tort, not you Dan! Well done for the rescue


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That will be OK unless the shark has a tin opener!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240708
> View attachment 240709
> View attachment 240710
> View attachment 240711


He is realky beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> And my text ? Not cool ????


Yes your text made the picture. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh that's pretty. And young too. Good job!


I also thought it was very pretty. Lots of people have commented on how good my little ones look but I see pics like these and really think that they are so beautiful. Don't get me wrong I love my guys but I really like the torts/turtles who have colours on them. Not that I am planning on get any.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I thought they had a mouth full of tin opener, so called teeth.


No those are not so good for the steel cages. But even then you won't get me in there or anywhere near them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Your texts are always cool. keep 'em coming.


Ditto [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> * Trapped !*


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Who called me "Miss Piggy" yet ?


Okay that one is not so beautiful and it does look like a little piggy. Although a little piggy might look cuter.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sometimes you need friends to accompany you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to take care of you;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be as close to you as they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to follow you wherever you go


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It is time for me to say goodnight too as it's almost 2 a.m.here.
> I don't know you well Dan but you have had a hard time lately which is bound to get you down.
> I hope you are feeling a little better soon.
> See you tomorrow and take care.
> Nos Da.


I hope you slept well.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good morning..
> View attachment 240736


Lol. Hi there Dipa.
Long time no see. I hope you and your tort are doing well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I hope you’re feeling a little better this morning Dan. The combination of health issues and meds you have at the moment is bound to make the strongest person feel depressed. You have always struck me as a remarkably intelligent and string young man. Are you still seeing the counsellor?


Okay. I have obviously missed something. I hope Dan is okay.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Forgot to say that today we are going to see the in-laws. The stars are not aligned well. MiL has already accused us of not seeing her since February (last visit was April)... we are taking favourite grandchild (aka Son) which might help.
> 
> Son is their only grandson (there are three grand-daughters) and MiL has said he is her favourite grandchild in front of her grand-daughters repeatedly. The girls tease Son mercilessly about it fortunately rather than take serious offence.


Lol. Shame how does your son feel about being the favorite?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hellooooooo!
> 
> It’s very echoey and empty in here. Montgomery is looking very glum. I’ll just give him a cuddle.
> 
> MiL is behaving herself reasonably well, but I am
> zoning out of moans about neighbours’s parking.
> 
> MiL is also annoyed that her other son has declined to join us today as his daughter is visiting him with her new boyfriend. I think subjecting him to the extended family would be a bit harsh


Lol. Shame. Yip you don't want to expose new boyfriends to moaning grans.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. Shame how does your son feel about being the favorite?



He is resigned to it and takes the teasing of his cousins and sister with good humour.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Oh yes. But I would prefer if they would just change a work week to three days and we can then have a 4 day weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.... yet MORE rain here on the US eastcoast... more localized flooding, ponding, etc. Our Sully will soon be growing webs between his claws.
> 
> Storms are piling up nad moving through all day today..
> 
> View attachment 240743


Keep safe. I really hope not too much damage is done.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday to you all! My Sunday projects are laundry and tidy up the yard. I have a bad habit of leaving tools and implements wherever I last used them.


I hope you had a good Sunday so far.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy Sunday all. The weather has been glorious here. The MiL less so, but not as bad as feared.
> 
> I hope Lena has survived the Russian Moms and been able to enjoy the singing.
> 
> We are chilling out with a glass of chilled white wine in front of the tennis. There’s more in the fridge if anyone cares for some.


Hmm. A bit late for me to have any now but thanks for the offer. It was a beautiful day here too. So my babies got to go outside for a bit. And I planted some seeds.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening,
> It has been a lovely day here again.
> Went to my sister's house for an al fresco lunch which was delicious.
> Hope your Sundays have been as enjoyable.


Yes it was thank you. Torts went outside for a while and I planted those seeds that i bought the other day. So now I need to be patient and wait for them to grow.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So I rescued another small turtle today. Unfortunately I had to partially dismantle my car when I got home because it had crawled up the firewall and into the dash.


OMW that must have been fun.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nasty nasty weather day here...with tons of rain....


----------



## Tank & Scooter

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty nasty weather day here...with tons of rain....
> 
> View attachment 240810


LUCKY! wish we can trade, I love the rain. But all we get is sun 350 days out the year[emoji13] Bought some Mud Terrains last year for my 4x4 that have never even touched mud lol[emoji19]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty nasty weather day here...with tons of rain....
> 
> View attachment 240810


Shame man. Keep us updated and stay safe.


----------



## CarolM

Tank & Scooter said:


> LUCKY! wish we can trade, I love the rain. But all we get is sun 350 days out the year[emoji13] Bought some Mud Terrains last year for my 4x4 that have never even touched mud lol[emoji19]
> View attachment 240811
> View attachment 240812
> View attachment 240813


Lol. From one extreme to the other.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> He is resigned to it and takes the teasing of his cousins and sister with good humour.


Good on him. Does him being the favorite mean that he gets the bigger inheritance portion?


----------



## CarolM

Sorry didn't spend much time on TFO today as I was busy with a few things. And now I am going to say good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good on him. Does him being the favorite mean that he gets the bigger inheritance portion?



I am pretty sure their will divides equally between their two sons. The grandchildren may not get a lookin. If they do, I am pretty sure they’ll be treated equally regardless b


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> He is resigned to it and takes the teasing of his cousins and sister with good humour.


It was no secret that my brother was my Mum's favourite.
He was the only boy out of 6 of us and was spoiled rotten by all us girls and we were teasing him about that a few weeks ago,
He was no angel but he was definitely Mum's little prince!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yes it was thank you. Torts went outside for a while and I planted those seeds that i bought the other day. So now I need to be patient and wait for them to grow.



Good to hear it Carol,
Hopefully the seeds won't take too long.
I am useless at growing things.
Do you have greenhouse?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Sorry didn't spend much time on TFO today as I was busy with a few things. And now I am going to say good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


Goodnight Carol sleep well and dream of fast growing seeds - maybe like Jack with his beanstalk!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> So I rescued another small turtle today. Unfortunately I had to partially dismantle my car when I got home because it had crawled up the firewall and into the dash.


Some turtles have no consideration!
As this seems to be regular occurance, maybe you should carry a box in your boot especially for rescues, Dan.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty nasty weather day here...with tons of rain....
> 
> View attachment 240810


I hope not too much damage was caused and everyone is safe.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to have an earlyish night tonight, so I will say Nos Da to you all.
Not see you all soon and take care.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I hope not too much damage was caused and everyone is safe.



Lots of flooding for sure. Many roadways and major highways are flooded too. It’s been crazy with rain.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Okay. I have obviously missed something. I hope Dan is okay.


I'll be ok thanks for the sentiment.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Some turtles have no consideration!
> As this seems to be regular occurance, maybe you should carry a box in your boot especially for rescues, Dan.


This just that time of year. In a monthly or two you wont see a single one. Lol


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240708
> View attachment 240709
> View attachment 240710
> View attachment 240711


Cute!!! More karma points, Dan!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Forgot to say that today we are going to see the in-laws. The stars are not aligned well. MiL has already accused us of not seeing her since February (last visit was April)... we are taking favourite grandchild (aka Son) which might help.
> 
> Son is their only grandson (there are three grand-daughters) and MiL has said he is her favourite grandchild in front of her grand-daughters repeatedly. The girls tease Son mercilessly about it fortunately rather than take serious offence.


Hope you all went through this unscathed...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty nasty weather day here...with tons of rain....
> 
> View attachment 240810


Wish all that rain went where it's needed. To Cape Town, for example... Hope there's not much damage, Mark...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I hope not too much damage was caused and everyone is safe.


SNAP


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! I'm back. I'm OK. 
Daughter got the 1st place in the Vocal nomination. I'm a proud mama, of course. But I would have been anyway. 
Postcards from Aarhus to follow.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I'm back. I'm OK.
> Daughter got the 1st place in the Vocal nomination. I'm a proud mama, of course. But I would have been anyway.
> Postcards from Aarhus to follow.



Well done Lena’s daughter! 

And well done Lena of course. It’s amazing what traumatising your daughter can do  

Glad you had a lovely weekend


----------



## Kristoff

I was about to finish a long post with the postcards but it appears the app has lost my draft... I’ll try again later


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am pretty sure their will divides equally between their two sons. The grandchildren may not get a lookin. If they do, I am pretty sure they’ll be treated equally regardless b


Lol, That family fight has then been avoided. My Gran always promised me that when she passed away My Mom's portion would come to us kids, But I never saw anything when she died. I am assuming that because she was on pension for a long time that there was not any life insurance anymore, and if there was and her other children took it, then I didn't mind that either, as I think that they would have needed it more than we did or do. Besides I would rather keep the peace and her memory in tact than have it destroyed by fighting over who gets what etc.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear it Carol,
> Hopefully the seeds won't take too long.
> I am useless at growing things.
> Do you have greenhouse?


Nope, I have an avairy outside, which no longer has any birds in it. So I planted the seeds in there, so that I can keep the dogs and cat out of it. But it might be worth looking into turning it into a greenhouse. All I would need to do is to get some clear plastic and encase the whole avairy in it. I would obviously need to keep the door open (but would need to cover the door with plastic as well but as a seperate cover) and I would need to figure out how to catch the rain and divert the water inside. Shouldn't be too hard. However that would be a project for another time.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol sleep well and dream of fast growing seeds - maybe like Jack with his beanstalk!


Now wouldn't that be awesome, but if I then fed the torts from these plants would that then make the torts grow fast? As I think that they are growing fast enough as it is.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Some turtles have no consideration!
> As this seems to be regular occurance, maybe you should carry a box in your boot especially for rescues, Dan.


Clever idea. I think so too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am going to have an earlyish night tonight, so I will say Nos Da to you all.
> Not see you all soon and take care.


Sleep tight Lyn, I hope it is a good sleep. And all is right as rain again in the morning.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'll be ok thanks for the sentiment.


Glad to hear it. I mean who will update us on rescued turtles in the Blue Mountains....


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of flooding for sure. Many roadways and major highways are flooded too. It’s been crazy with rain.


I hope that you and yours faired well in the storms and flooding.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I'm back. I'm OK.
> Daughter got the 1st place in the Vocal nomination. I'm a proud mama, of course. But I would have been anyway.
> Postcards from Aarhus to follow.


There wasn't any doubt that your daughter would win. And we are proud roommates, Of course. So glad you survived and made it back all in one piece.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay that one is not so beautiful and it does look like a little piggy. Although a little piggy might look cuter.


The picture inspired me because these turtles are named "Pig-nosed-turtle" ..... 
That`s why "Miss Piggy".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig-nosed_turtle


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me all caught up. The weekend was definitly not long enough, and it is so depressing getting up when it is dark and cold. Brrrr it was 6c this morning according to my car. But the sun is out again and should be here until at least friday again according to the weather report. I am trying to wean myself off my pain tablets and sleeping tablets, to see how my body actually feels. As I often wonder if half the pain that I feel is not coming from my body just wanting pain tablets instead of really needing them. It is hard though, as there are area's which are in pain at the moment, but if I really think about it, it isn't any worse than I feel when I take the pain tabs. So we will see. I managed to take the tablets yesterday only once (I skipped the morning dose and took them at lunch time only) and I have skipped this mornings and will be skipping it at lunch as well. I will take one dose this evening. I am slowly skipping nights with the sleeping tablets as well and hopefully will get to a point where I don't need any of them. Anywayyyyy I hope you are all having a good Monday. I just can't wait for Friday again. Silly me wishing my life away.....


----------



## Bee62

Tank & Scooter said:


> LUCKY! wish we can trade, I love the rain. But all we get is sun 350 days out the year[emoji13] Bought some Mud Terrains last year for my 4x4 that have never even touched mud lol[emoji19]
> View attachment 240811
> View attachment 240812
> View attachment 240813


Nice car ! I love it. I own a four wheel drive car too. A Subaru Outback.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The picture inspired me because these turtles are named "Pig-nosed-turtle" .....
> That`s why "Miss Piggy".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig-nosed_turtle


Lol, I was actually reading a post over the weekend, it was an old thread where the OP had pics of hatchlings (Which by the way looked SOOOO much cuter than the adult one) and then you posted the pic of the adult one. LOL. Coincidence ?


----------



## DE42

I have looked at a few of the box turtle care guides and one thing I what to see is no there. I'm not sure why it's left out. 
It will tell you how big a take or enclosure you need for a hatchling and then just say they will need a bigger one as they grow. It will tell what you need in it but not how big. 

So how big on an indoor encourage do you need for a box turtle as it grows? What footprint does it need?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I hope that you and yours faired well in the storms and flooding.



The rains have stopped, some flooding, a few roads completely washed away...trees have fallen over wrecked a few cars and damaged houses. But for now mostly good througout the area. We are WAY over average rainfall amounts thats for sure.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well that is me all caught up. The weekend was definitly not long enough, and it is so depressing getting up when it is dark and cold. Brrrr it was 6c this morning according to my car. But the sun is out again and should be here until at least friday again according to the weather report. I am trying to wean myself off my pain tablets and sleeping tablets, to see how my body actually feels. As I often wonder if half the pain that I feel is not coming from my body just wanting pain tablets instead of really needing them. It is hard though, as there are area's which are in pain at the moment, but if I really think about it, it isn't any worse than I feel when I take the pain tabs. So we will see. I managed to take the tablets yesterday only once (I skipped the morning dose and took them at lunch time only) and I have skipped this mornings and will be skipping it at lunch as well. I will take one dose this evening. I am slowly skipping nights with the sleeping tablets as well and hopefully will get to a point where I don't need any of them. Anywayyyyy I hope you are all having a good Monday. I just can't wait for Friday again. Silly me wishing my life away.....



I had to wean myself off painkillers... never got as far as sleeping tablets fortunately. 

Like you, I felt they weren’t actually doing much and when I needed to take them was because I needed the tablet, not because the pain needed it. 

Doing it under medical supervision is probably better than how I did it. I went cold turkey and felt really ill for about a week.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I have looked at a few of the box turtle care guides and one thing I what to see is no there. I'm not sure why it's left out.
> It will tell you how big a take or enclosure you need for a hatchling and then just say they will need a bigger one as they grow. It will tell what you need in it but not how big.
> 
> So how big on an indoor encourage do you need for a box turtle as it grows? What footprint does it need?



You need @Yvonne G for that. Why not ask in the Box Turtle forum?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The rains have stopped, some flooding, a few roads completely washed away...trees have fallen over wrecked a few cars and damaged houses. But for now mostly good througout the area. We are WAY over average rainfall amounts thats for sure.
> 
> View attachment 240874



We are way over too. I hope things dry up quickly for you. I think we have seen the worst of it now in the UK


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> I have looked at a few of the box turtle care guides and one thing I what to see is no there. I'm not sure why it's left out.
> It will tell you how big a take or enclosure you need for a hatchling and then just say they will need a bigger one as they grow. It will tell what you need in it but not how big.
> 
> So how big on an indoor encourage do you need for a box turtle as it grows? What footprint does it need?



Hey dan...a lot of people have large fully planted outdoor enclosures, complete with water features for their boxies, then let them hibernate/over winter in those areas. Some move their boxies inside...a lot depends on how much room one can provide. Ive seen where 4 x 8 feet enclosure (size of a piece of plywood) can work. Of course, all the substrate, leaf litter, water, lighting and keeping warm during winter...that all needs to get incorporated into the enclosure.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey dan...a lot of people have large fully planted outdoor enclosures, complete with water features for their boxies, then let them hibernate/over winter in those areas. Some move their boxies inside...a lot depends on how much room one can provide. Ive seen where 4 x 8 feet enclosure (size of a piece of plywood) can work. Of course, all the substrate, leaf litter, water, lighting and keeping warm during winter...that all needs to get incorporated into the enclosure.


I just don't want to make an outdoor one because I well be selling out and moving eventually. Most likely in a year. That's why I want an indoor one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> I just don't want to make an outdoor one because I well be selling out and moving eventually. Most likely in a year. That's why I want an indoor one.



Gotcha. That makes sense for sure. You could make a pretty nice enclosure at the 4 x 8 foot size....depends how much room in your house you can dedicate to a Boxie! Good luck.


----------



## DE42

Would a 5' circle work? Lol I know of some kiddie pools that size.


Maro2Bear said:


> Gotcha. That makes sense for sure. You could make a pretty nice enclosure at the 4 x 8 foot size....depends how much room in your house you can dedicate to a Boxie! Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Would a 5' circle work? Lol I know of some kiddie pools that size.


What about using two kiddie pools then and you then make a tunnel from one to the other or at least something to that effect.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I'm back. I'm OK.
> Daughter got the 1st place in the Vocal nomination. I'm a proud mama, of course. But I would have been anyway.
> Postcards from Aarhus to follow.



How awesome is that?!?!
Congrats to your daughter!!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Would a 5' circle work? Lol I know of some kiddie pools that size.


5' circle is too small an area. You can do the math. You're looking for 32 sq ft minimum


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> 5' circle is too small an area. You can do the math. You're looking for 32 sq ft minimum



Yes.....by the time you subtract ground space occupied by a water bowl, a food bowl, a hide of two, plants both large and small, some rocks, a log or two, ....there really isnt much open crawl space left in the kiddie pool. Id stick with the recommended 4 x 8 size. Or, connect a few pools together like Carol suggested as well.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> 5' circle is too small an area. You can do the math. You're looking for 32 sq ft minimum


This is what I needed to know the minimum requirements. I did see the suggestion of 8 by 4 but I did not know that was the minimum requirements. Thank you.


----------



## DE42

It just seemed no one would put down a definitive number for some reason lol


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> This is what I needed to know the minimum requirements. I did see the suggestion of 8 by 4 but I did not know that was the minimum requirements. Thank you.



It’s a rule of thumb, but as close to that as you can go and the bigger the better. 

Only babies can cope with smaller enclosures, but they soon outgrow them. These animals roam miles in the wild and in captivity we have to allow fir that


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> It’s a rule of thumb, but as close to that as you can go and the bigger the better.
> 
> Only babies can cope with smaller enclosures, but they soon outgrow them. These animals roam miles in the wild and in captivity we have to allow fir that


Ok. 
You see I was looking at things like this. 
But it's just 48"x30"


----------



## JoesMum

There are few, if any, ready made tortoise enclosures that are suitable. You are better off doing DIY or converting something like an old bookcase - knock the shelves out and line with pond liner, heavy duty plastic or a shower curtain to waterproof it.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Ok.
> You see I was looking at things like this.
> But it's just 48"x30"
> View attachment 240885


That's beautiful, but way too small for the tortoise they show inside it.


----------



## Yvonne G

A few days ago I took in a Hermanni hermanni bottgeri (sp?) that a woman didn't want any more. It was getting to be too much for her to care for. So two days ago I get a call from her that her son is very upset she gave the tortoise away and he wants it. I told her that's fine, he can come get the tortoise. Then I didn't hear from her/him for the next two days. I'm getting in more desert tortoises and I need the space, so I was just getting ready to call and ask when they're coming to get the tortoise when the son calls me, "I want to come get the turtle." I had an ad running about a 'found' tortoise, and I thought this was in response to that ad, so I said, "The owners of the TORTOISE are on there way here to pick up the animal. Be here in a few minutes." "But it's MY turtle." I asked if he could give me more information and he told me that his mom had brought me the turtle. Then I realized I was talking to someone else. So I said I was sorry for the mix up and gave him my address. That was three hours ago and I'm still waiting for him. 

I have a bad feeling about this guy. I don't think he has the vaguest notion how to care for a TORTOISE. The mom kept the tortoise in an aquarium and fed it romaine with other veggies occasionally, and outside time occasionally. She had it for 10 years and it's in nice shape. But I think the son has this picture in his mind of a tortoise in an aquarium with lettuce thrown at it. I printed off Chris's care sheet and I'll give that to him, also I'll show him how I have the tortoise set up outside, that's about all I can do. But I worry for the tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> A few days ago I took in a Hermanni hermanni bottgeri (sp?) that a woman didn't want any more. It was getting to be too much for her to care for. So two days ago I get a call from her that her son is very upset she gave the tortoise away and he wants it. I told her that's fine, he can come get the tortoise. Then I didn't hear from her/him for the next two days. I'm getting in more desert tortoises and I need the space, so I was just getting ready to call and ask when they're coming to get the tortoise when the son calls me, "I want to come get the turtle." I had an ad running about a 'found' tortoise, and I thought this was in response to that ad, so I said, "The owners of the TORTOISE are on there way here to pick up the animal. Be here in a few minutes." "But it's MY turtle." I asked if he could give me more information and he told me that his mom had brought me the turtle. Then I realized I was talking to someone else. So I said I was sorry for the mix up and gave him my address. That was three hours ago and I'm still waiting for him.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this guy. I don't think he has the vaguest notion how to care for a TORTOISE. The mom kept the tortoise in an aquarium and fed it romaine with other veggies occasionally, and outside time occasionally. She had it for 10 years and it's in nice shape. But I think the son has this picture in his mind of a tortoise in an aquarium with lettuce thrown at it. I printed off Chris's care sheet and I'll give that to him, also I'll show him how I have the tortoise set up outside, that's about all I can do. But I worry for the tortoise.


Oh dear  This doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> How awesome is that?!?!
> Congrats to your daughter!!



Thank you, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> A few days ago I took in a Hermanni hermanni bottgeri (sp?) that a woman didn't want any more. It was getting to be too much for her to care for. So two days ago I get a call from her that her son is very upset she gave the tortoise away and he wants it. I told her that's fine, he can come get the tortoise. Then I didn't hear from her/him for the next two days. I'm getting in more desert tortoises and I need the space, so I was just getting ready to call and ask when they're coming to get the tortoise when the son calls me, "I want to come get the turtle." I had an ad running about a 'found' tortoise, and I thought this was in response to that ad, so I said, "The owners of the TORTOISE are on there way here to pick up the animal. Be here in a few minutes." "But it's MY turtle." I asked if he could give me more information and he told me that his mom had brought me the turtle. Then I realized I was talking to someone else. So I said I was sorry for the mix up and gave him my address. That was three hours ago and I'm still waiting for him.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this guy. I don't think he has the vaguest notion how to care for a TORTOISE. The mom kept the tortoise in an aquarium and fed it romaine with other veggies occasionally, and outside time occasionally. She had it for 10 years and it's in nice shape. But I think the son has this picture in his mind of a tortoise in an aquarium with lettuce thrown at it. I printed off Chris's care sheet and I'll give that to him, also I'll show him how I have the tortoise set up outside, that's about all I can do. But I worry for the tortoise.



Goodness  I hope he’s willing to learn...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> 5' circle is too small an area. You can do the math. You're looking for 32 sq ft minimum


Oops.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> A few days ago I took in a Hermanni hermanni bottgeri (sp?) that a woman didn't want any more. It was getting to be too much for her to care for. So two days ago I get a call from her that her son is very upset she gave the tortoise away and he wants it. I told her that's fine, he can come get the tortoise. Then I didn't hear from her/him for the next two days. I'm getting in more desert tortoises and I need the space, so I was just getting ready to call and ask when they're coming to get the tortoise when the son calls me, "I want to come get the turtle." I had an ad running about a 'found' tortoise, and I thought this was in response to that ad, so I said, "The owners of the TORTOISE are on there way here to pick up the animal. Be here in a few minutes." "But it's MY turtle." I asked if he could give me more information and he told me that his mom had brought me the turtle. Then I realized I was talking to someone else. So I said I was sorry for the mix up and gave him my address. That was three hours ago and I'm still waiting for him.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this guy. I don't think he has the vaguest notion how to care for a TORTOISE. The mom kept the tortoise in an aquarium and fed it romaine with other veggies occasionally, and outside time occasionally. She had it for 10 years and it's in nice shape. But I think the son has this picture in his mind of a tortoise in an aquarium with lettuce thrown at it. I printed off Chris's care sheet and I'll give that to him, also I'll show him how I have the tortoise set up outside, that's about all I can do. But I worry for the tortoise.


Oh shame Yvonne. I imagine that must be the hardest part for you. Having to let go with the feeling that they won't do right by the tortoise. I really hope your feeling is wrong and that the son takes your advice and looks after the tortoise properly.


----------



## CarolM

I am watching the good doctor and it is about twins who were joined. The doctors separated them but things are going wrong and now it seems the one twin is dying. So of course I am balling my eyes out.


----------



## Kristoff

So, let me try again to share a few postcards... Now one at a time. 
The city of Aarhus is located on the East coast of Jutland Peninsula and connected to the island of Zealand (where Roskilde and Copenhagen are located) by the Great Belt Bridge. Before the bridge was completed in 1998, people used a ferry service. 
Here’s a snap from the train as we’re crossing the bridge.


----------



## Kristoff

Aarhus is the second-largest city in Denmark, owing to its industrial post and a good university. It’s also a very green city (like all Danish cities), with a sprawling Botanical Garden in the center. The open-air Den Gamle By (“The Old Town”) museum showcases Danish homes and shops from the 18th to 20th century and is much favored by the royal family. 
Here’s a replica of a book shop owned by H.C. Andersen’s family for a couple of generations:



In this 18th century pharmacy, an interactive avatar will ask you about your ailments and recommend treatment in accordance with medical practices of the time:



They also had a classic car show that weekend. The Crown Prince apparently visited in his automobile the day before we did.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Aarhus is the second-largest city in Denmark, owing to its industrial post and a good university. It’s also a very green city (like all Danish cities), with a sprawling Botanical Garden in the center. The open-air Den Gamle By (“The Old Town”) museum showcases Danish homes and shops from the 18th to 20th century and is much favored by the royal family.
> Here’s a replica of a book shop owned by H.C. Andersen’s family for a couple of generations:
> View attachment 240900
> 
> 
> In this 18th century pharmacy, an interactive avatar will ask you about your ailments and recommend treatment in accordance with medical practices of the time:
> View attachment 240901
> 
> 
> They also had a classic car show that weekend. The Crown Prince apparently visited in his automobile the day before we did.
> View attachment 240902




Very neat....thanks for sharing yet another adventure!


----------



## JoesMum

The photos are brilliant Lena


----------



## Kristoff

Another landmark in Aarhus is the cathedral dating back to the 12th century. Selfie time:



Of the more modern sights is a glass skywalk 27 meters above the street. Daughter has no fear of heights, obviously  :



The day we arrived, Saturday, coincided with super-hot (for DK) 27C weather, the Pride Parade, and a street festival. We finished the tour by visiting the Endless Connection fountain near the harbor. The installation consists of three imperfect “circles” shooting up water at different times and from a few centimeters up to 2 meters, so you could walk inside the fountain like inside a labyrinth. 





And just for laughs, a rather (in)famous station, among English speakers, about half way along this train line:


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I just don't want to make an outdoor one because I well be selling out and moving eventually. Most likely in a year. That's why I want an indoor one.



Dan, what about just buying cinder blocks and making a big area? If you have an area against the house you would have to buy less block. They are super cheap. Then just make a secure screened top. 

When you move you can just leave it or turn it into a garden bed for the next tenants.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I had to wean myself off painkillers... never got as far as sleeping tablets fortunately.
> 
> Like you, I felt they weren’t actually doing much and when I needed to take them was because I needed the tablet, not because the pain needed it.
> 
> Doing it under medical supervision is probably better than how I did it. I went cold turkey and felt really ill for about a week.


Ye. Not feeling great at the moment, I must admit. I am hurting and I seem to be getting a cold as well. Maybe not the best time to do this. But I also think your idea about seeing a doc might be a good idea. We will see how it goes. I think I will take a sleeping tablet tonight so that I can get a decent sleep and will skip the pain tablets. If I am really sore tomorrow morning I will take one in the morning. I figure if I can push the time between taking them that should help get me off them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aarhus is the second-largest city in Denmark, owing to its industrial post and a good university. It’s also a very green city (like all Danish cities), with a sprawling Botanical Garden in the center. The open-air Den Gamle By (“The Old Town”) museum showcases Danish homes and shops from the 18th to 20th century and is much favored by the royal family.
> Here’s a replica of a book shop owned by H.C. Andersen’s family for a couple of generations:
> View attachment 240900
> 
> 
> In this 18th century pharmacy, an interactive avatar will ask you about your ailments and recommend treatment in accordance with medical practices of the time:
> View attachment 240901
> 
> 
> They also had a classic car show that weekend. The Crown Prince apparently visited in his automobile the day before we did.
> View attachment 240902


That is so interesting. I really don't know how you and Linda always remember so much. I also didn't know that they had a royal family. Oopsie!! Beautifil photos as always.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Another landmark in Aarhus is the cathedral dating back to the 12th century. Selfie time:
> View attachment 240903
> 
> 
> Of the more modern sights is a glass skywalk 27 meters above the street. Daughter has no fear of heights, obviously  :
> View attachment 240904
> 
> 
> The day we arrived, Saturday, coincided with super-hot (for DK) 27C weather, the Pride Parade, and a street festival. We finished the tour by visiting the Endless Connection fountain near the harbor. The installation consists of three imperfect “circles” shooting up water at different times and from a few centimeters up to 2 meters, so you could walk inside the fountain like inside a labyrinth.
> View attachment 240905
> 
> View attachment 240906
> 
> 
> And just for laughs, a rather (in)famous station, among English speakers, about half way along this train line:
> View attachment 240907


Love the selfie photo. And the infamous station pic as well.[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Well I am calling it a night. So sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. [emoji8]


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Dan, what about just buying cinder blocks and making a big area? If you have an area against the house you would have to buy less block. They are super cheap. Then just make a secure screened top.
> 
> When you move you can just leave it or turn it into a garden bed for the next tenants.


That's an idea.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ye. Not feeling great at the moment, I must admit. I am hurting and I seem to be getting a cold as well. Maybe not the best time to do this. But I also think your idea about seeing a doc might be a good idea. We will see how it goes. I think I will take a sleeping tablet tonight so that I can get a decent sleep and will skip the pain tablets. If I am really sore tomorrow morning I will take one in the morning. I figure if I can push the time between taking them that should help get me off them.



That’s tough, especially when it’s your cold season. Hope you can see a doc about this...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well I am calling it a night. So sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. [emoji8]



Sleep well, Carol! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Good night from me, too. It’s a day off — Constitution Day — tomorrow (Denmark is a constitutional monarchy). We might go giant-hunting with daughter:  https://thomasdambo.com/works/forgotten-giants/


----------



## Momof4

@yvonneG

Yvonne , I love my new mop!! I just used it! 
Thank you for the recommendation!! It’s so easy to use too!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear  This doesn't sound good at all.


Yeah, I know. He finally came and I gave him a mini tour of the Russians and where the Hermanni was living. I gave him Chris's care sheet and told him if he has ANY tortoise related questions please feel free to call me. After I put the tortoise in a box for him he said, "So this turtle doesn't like water?" Naturally, I told him the TORTOISE doesn't swim. He needs water to drink, but not water to swim in. Yipes!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I am watching the good doctor and it is about twins who were joined. The doctors separated them but things are going wrong and now it seems the one twin is dying. So of course I am balling my eyes out.


Aw shoot, darn it!!!!! I love that show. Has it re-started the new season? How did I miss that. Darn it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @yvonneG
> 
> Yvonne , I love my new mop!! I just used it!
> Thank you for the recommendation!! It’s so easy to use too!!


YES! (fist pump!!) And once you figure it out, you can wring it out a little or a lot, depending upon what you're looking to do. Best mop ever.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I know. He finally came and I gave him a mini tour of the Russians and where the Hermanni was living. I gave him Chris's care sheet and told him if he has ANY tortoise related questions please feel free to call me. After I put the tortoise in a box for him he said, "So this turtle doesn't like water?" Naturally, I told him the TORTOISE doesn't swim. He needs water to drink, but not water to swim in. Yipes!



Hmmmmm, fingers crossed. Sounds like a follow-up call is needed in a week or three. But, you’ve done alot..can’t do it all.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone. Popping in to say hi!
I've been making Clunker an outdoor enclosure [emoji33] on my own! 
Until now I've just been using some 4x4s and big pipes as a tort corral. But there has been a hawk hanging around and I'm afraid to get further than 10ft away from my tort.. it sits in a tree and looks right at him[emoji15] 
I'll post a pic on Clunker's thread when it's done.
O I forgot to post Clunker's weight this weekend, I'll go do that now[emoji1]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> YES! (fist pump!!) And once you figure it out, you can wring it out a little or a lot, depending upon what you're looking to do. Best mop ever.



I did 3 pumps!!

I forgot to add pic in case someone else needs a new mop.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Like Euro News “ No Comment “ required


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> @yvonneG
> 
> Yvonne , I love my new mop!! I just used it!
> Thank you for the recommendation!! It’s so easy to use too!!



What mop is this ?!?! [emoji2]


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> What mop is this ?!?! [emoji2]



It’s an O-Cedar. This was $40 at Lowe’s. It has a pedal for the wringer so your hands stay dry. 
It’s also pretty light to carry with the water to the fill line. There’s tons of reviews on it on Amazon but I needed a real person like Yvonne to say they like it.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Like Euro News “ No Comment “ required
> 
> View attachment 240946



Mark that looks like heaven ! I would add salami and French bread!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Mark that looks like heaven ! I would add salami and French bread!



Okay, just read the fine print!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Aarhus is the second-largest city in Denmark, owing to its industrial post and a good university. It’s also a very green city (like all Danish cities), with a sprawling Botanical Garden in the center. The open-air Den Gamle By (“The Old Town”) museum showcases Danish homes and shops from the 18th to 20th century and is much favored by the royal family.
> Here’s a replica of a book shop owned by H.C. Andersen’s family for a couple of generations:
> View attachment 240900
> 
> 
> In this 18th century pharmacy, an interactive avatar will ask you about your ailments and recommend treatment in accordance with medical practices of the time:
> View attachment 240901
> 
> 
> They also had a classic car show that weekend. The Crown Prince apparently visited in his automobile the day before we did.
> View attachment 240902


I must admit that looking at the photos on the computer does them far more justice than the app does. But the app is so much easier to work with.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s tough, especially when it’s your cold season. Hope you can see a doc about this...


Thank you Lena. I am not as sore today. And I slept like a baby. But then that is what the sleeping tablets do for me, allow me to actually go into a deep sleep. When I don't take them then I feel like I am sleeping but at the same time am awake and feel every twinge and creak in my body during the night. The good news is, that other than just wanting to stay in bed, because it is cold (7c again this morning) I did not feel so sore. I also took some AC200 last night which has some paracetemol in it (still a painkiller but not as strong or addictive as the ones I normally take) and it helps with cold syptoms. It is a one day at a time and because I have you guys (who always are so good at lending an ear) I know it is do-able. I have also put wheatgrass juice on my daily list as this will help to detox my body from any of the medication lingering in my tissues etc. So offcially day one is done and not sure how many more to go. We will cross that bridge when we get there. Hopefully it is not as long as a bridge as the one you posted in your pics.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night from me, too. It’s a day off — Constitution Day — tomorrow (Denmark is a constitutional monarchy). We might go giant-hunting with daughter:  https://thomasdambo.com/works/forgotten-giants/


Good luck on finding the giants. Love your giant hunting pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @yvonneG
> 
> Yvonne , I love my new mop!! I just used it!
> Thank you for the recommendation!! It’s so easy to use too!!


What mops do you guys have. I bought one that you can put in the drum and spin it to get it nice and clean again and then you spin it again and it makes it dry. Sooooo much easier on the back, as you don't have to do any bending and wringing. Works like a dream.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I know. He finally came and I gave him a mini tour of the Russians and where the Hermanni was living. I gave him Chris's care sheet and told him if he has ANY tortoise related questions please feel free to call me. After I put the tortoise in a box for him he said, "So this turtle doesn't like water?" Naturally, I told him the TORTOISE doesn't swim. He needs water to drink, but not water to swim in. Yipes!


It got worse


----------



## CarolM

S


Kristoff said:


> Good night from me, too. It’s a day off — Constitution Day — tomorrow (Denmark is a constitutional monarchy). We might go giant-hunting with daughter:  https://thomasdambo.com/works/forgotten-giants/


So which one are you going to hunt today?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> YES! (fist pump!!) And once you figure it out, you can wring it out a little or a lot, depending upon what you're looking to do. Best mop ever.


What is this wonder mop? I must have missed that! I wonder if you can get them here?

EDIT 
I read on and found out


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Aw shoot, darn it!!!!! I love that show. Has it re-started the new season? How did I miss that. Darn it!


I think this is season 2 over here. I only just started watching it again. But not sure which season. You guys probably are way ahead of us. As we are always behind (except for "Game of thrones").


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Popping in to say hi!
> I've been making Clunker an outdoor enclosure [emoji33] on my own!
> Until now I've just been using some 4x4s and big pipes as a tort corral. But there has been a hawk hanging around and I'm afraid to get further than 10ft away from my tort.. it sits in a tree and looks right at him[emoji15]
> I'll post a pic on Clunker's thread when it's done.
> O I forgot to post Clunker's weight this weekend, I'll go do that now[emoji1]


I saw your thread. Clunker looks so good as always. Good Luck with the enclosure and it does sound like the hawk is eyeing Clunker out.!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena. I am not as sore today. And I slept like a baby. But then that is what the sleeping tablets do for me, allow me to actually go into a deep sleep. When I don't take them then I feel like I am sleeping but at the same time am awake and feel every twinge and creak in my body during the night. The good news is, that other than just wanting to stay in bed, because it is cold (7c again this morning) I did not feel so sore. I also took some AC200 last night which has some paracetemol in it (still a painkiller but not as strong or addictive as the ones I normally take) and it helps with cold syptoms. It is a one day at a time and because I have you guys (who always are so good at lending an ear) I know it is do-able. I have also put wheatgrass juice on my daily list as this will help to detox my body from any of the medication lingering in my tissues etc. So offcially day one is done and not sure how many more to go. We will cross that bridge when we get there. Hopefully it is not as long as a bridge as the one you posted in your pics.


Good luck. It's a long journey and, with problems like ours, a journey we never complete problem.

I was laying in bed this morning aware of a new niggle in the joint of my big toe... Nk idea what I did there[emoji849][emoji1]

I was talking to my sister yesterday and saying that I have kind of resigned myself to never being completely pain free again. If it can be kept to discomfort rather than excruciating and I can sleep then I shall just have to put up


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I know. He finally came and I gave him a mini tour of the Russians and where the Hermanni was living. I gave him Chris's care sheet and told him if he has ANY tortoise related questions please feel free to call me. After I put the tortoise in a box for him he said, "So this turtle doesn't like water?" Naturally, I told him the TORTOISE doesn't swim. He needs water to drink, but not water to swim in. Yipes!



Oh dear. I have a feeling you might get this “turtle” back in a couple of weeks once the boy’s desire for ownership is satisfied...


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I saw your thread. Clunker looks so good as always. Good Luck with the enclosure and it does sound like the hawk is eyeing Clunker out.!!


I agree. A wise decision there BamBam!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I did 3 pumps!!
> 
> I forgot to add pic in case someone else needs a new mop.
> View attachment 240947


mine does not look quite like that but same principal. Let see if I can find a pic on the net to post.

My one looks like this,: I love this mop


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. I have a feeling you might get this “turtle” back in a couple of weeks once the boy’s desire for ownership is satisfied...


That would be the best outcome. I hope this is what happens

I fear she will hear no more and the poor animal will die in the not too near future


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Like Euro News “ No Comment “ required
> 
> View attachment 240946


This should get Adam popping in!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's cloudy and chilly here this morning, but the weather is supposed to improve later.

Today I have a physio... and then a haircut. My hair is very thick and desperately needs thinning. I stand under the shower and it takes ages for the water to soak through to my scalp


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It got worse


I know. I didn't comment because I didn't know what to say. So so sad.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What is this wonder mop? I must have missed that! I wonder if you can get them here?
> 
> EDIT
> I read on and found out


LOL me too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good luck. It's a long journey and, with problems like ours, a journey we never complete problem.
> 
> I was laying in bed this morning aware of a new niggle in the joint of my big toe... Nk idea what I did there[emoji849][emoji1]
> 
> I was talking to my sister yesterday and saying that I have kind of resigned myself to never being completely pain free again. If it can be kept to discomfort rather than excruciating and I can sleep then I shall just have to put up


I feel you and totally agree. That is my aim as well. I just worry how bad it will get when I am in my 80's as that seems to be when a person really struggles,


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. I have a feeling you might get this “turtle” back in a couple of weeks once the boy’s desire for ownership is satisfied...


At least it will be back and then can be re-homed with someone who will look after it properly.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That would be the best outcome. I hope this is what happens
> 
> I fear she will hear no more and the poor animal will die in the not too near future


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's cloudy and chilly here this morning, but the weather is supposed to improve later.
> 
> Today I have a physio... and then a haircut. My hair is very thick and desperately needs thinning. I stand under the shower and it takes ages for the water to soak through to my scalp


I hope physio goes well. And Enjoy your haircut. Do your hairdressers give you a nice scalp massage when they wash your hair? Ours do and it is awesome.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I feel you and totally agree. That is my aim as well. I just worry how bad it will get when I am in my 80's as that seems to be when a person really struggles,


That's my biggest fear too. 

There's not a lot I can do about it though. I am 54 now and just have to keep moving and be as active as I can. If I stop doing stuff that is when I am most likely to seize up. I have decided that there's no piint worrying about the future; I will contend with the present as it happens when it comes to my back.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I hope physio goes well. And Enjoy your haircut. Do your hairdressers give you a nice scalp massage when they wash your hair? Ours do and it is awesome.


Yes and I love it!


----------



## CarolM

Okay I seem to have caught up now. 
Good Morning Linda and Lena and Good Morning to the rest of you when you eventually wake up and pop in here.
The sun is shining and it seems to be getting warmer now. I put a heat blanket over my torts enclosure before I left this morning. Going to see if it made any difference in keeping them nice and cosy. I hope everyone has an awesome day. And I will pop in again every now and then and have a chat.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That's my biggest fear too.
> 
> There's not a lot I can do about it though. I am 54 now and just have to keep moving and be as active as I can. If I stop doing stuff that is when I am most likely to seize up. I have decided that there's no piint worrying about the future; I will contend with the present as it happens when it comes to my back.


mmmm, I got to learn to have your attitude.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes and I love it!


I know right , totally worth it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. I have a feeling you might get this “turtle” back in a couple of weeks once the boy’s desire for ownership is satisfied...


I only hope to get it back before it gets sick or dies. And he's a young man, not a boy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear  This doesn't sound good at all.


It sounds to me that the son will get the tortoise to sell it...
No, that doesen`t sound good for me too.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena. I am not as sore today. And I slept like a baby. But then that is what the sleeping tablets do for me, allow me to actually go into a deep sleep. When I don't take them then I feel like I am sleeping but at the same time am awake and feel every twinge and creak in my body during the night. The good news is, that other than just wanting to stay in bed, because it is cold (7c again this morning) I did not feel so sore. I also took some AC200 last night which has some paracetemol in it (still a painkiller but not as strong or addictive as the ones I normally take) and it helps with cold syptoms. It is a one day at a time and because I have you guys (who always are so good at lending an ear) I know it is do-able. I have also put wheatgrass juice on my daily list as this will help to detox my body from any of the medication lingering in my tissues etc. So offcially day one is done and not sure how many more to go. We will cross that bridge when we get there. Hopefully it is not as long as a bridge as the one you posted in your pics.



You’ve got this!! 
I was sorta addicted to painkillers 3yrs ago. My back was messed up and I was living on a heating pad and tired all the time. 

When I ran out, I knew that things had to change so I went to an acupuncturist and chiro and they said no more heat. So I started icing and moving more with walks. About a week later I felt like a new person and I didn’t feel moody anymore. 
I still have back issues with a vertebra that’s fusing and sciatica but ibuprofen is all I take when needed. 

I have been taking sleeping meds for 23yrs. I would be a zombie without them!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> mine does not look quite like that but same principal. Let see if I can find a pic on the net to post.
> 
> My one looks like this,: I love this mop
> 
> View attachment 240965



Yep, that looks very similar!!
What also like is that it light weight unlike those huge mops. This one is better for my back. 
My chiropractor told me not to vacuum and I laughed. She said you have kids for that! I laughed again!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> It’s an O-Cedar. This was $40 at Lowe’s. It has a pedal for the wringer so your hands stay dry.
> It’s also pretty light to carry with the water to the fill line. There’s tons of reviews on it on Amazon but I needed a real person like Yvonne to say they like it.



Just for reference: This mop seems to be sold under the Vileda brand here in the UK and possibly the rest of Europe
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vileda-Wri...edar+easywring+microfiber+spin+mop+and+bucket


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I saw your thread. Clunker looks so good as always. Good Luck with the enclosure and it does sound like the hawk is eyeing Clunker out.!!


Thanks Carol![emoji1]


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> I agree. A wise decision there BamBam!


I also have a Raven that hangs out but I don't think he is a threat to Clunker. but when that hawk is around the raven starts cawing and even swoops at it.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh shame Yvonne. I imagine that must be the hardest part for you. Having to let go with the feeling that they won't do right by the tortoise. I really hope your feeling is wrong and that the son takes your advice and looks after the tortoise properly.


That is the reason why I own so much cats. Ten years ago I was very busy with stray cats. To feed them and to catch them for castration. Often the wild mothers had baby cats that I took to search for new owner for them, but often I found no good new owners. I don`t trust people who wants to have a cat and I was often right with my opinion that I can`t trust people.
That`s the reason why so many cats stayed by me. 
I gave up my engagement with stray cats because I saw that I am not made for this. I have had sleepless nights when I gave away a cat not knowing if the little one got a good home.
I couldn`t breed dogs or cats. I could not give away the puppies when I can`t be sure that the get good new homes. It is not like selling a car. It is a little life that depends on you and your decision where it should live.


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> You’ve got this!!
> I was sorta addicted to painkillers 3yrs ago. My back was messed up and I was living on a heating pad and tired all the time.
> 
> When I ran out, I knew that things had to change so I went to an acupuncturist and chiro and they said no more heat. So I started icing and moving more with walks. About a week later I felt like a new person and I didn’t feel moody anymore.
> I still have back issues with a vertebra that’s fusing and sciatica but ibuprofen is all I take when needed.
> 
> I have been taking sleeping meds for 23yrs. I would be a zombie without them!!


I am also on sleep meds. Just recently started having to take them but I don't like the way I feel the next morning. They leave my head feeling like cotton


----------



## Yvonne G

I have to go out and feed, etc. animals, but I'll leave you with a picture from my cactus garden, picture taken this a.m.:


----------



## Bee62

Hi all ! 
It scares me to read how many of my lovely roommates regulary take pain killers and sleeping pills. Or better say: Have to take these meds to get trough the day and can sleep at night. I am really sorry for all that have to take these meds. 
Once again I am very glad that I have no pain ( exept actually the shingles and the sores on my legs ) and need no pain killers and sleep deep and good like a baby every night without sleeping pills.
Take care my roommates. We all have only one life. Taking a break as often as you can is the best for body and soul. When I watch my animals they are much more wiser than we are: They often make short naps and breaks the whole day long. 
People often think all must be perfect. No ! It mustn`t. 
We only have this one life and we should enjoy every single day of it. Please take care.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Aarhus is the second-largest city in Denmark, owing to its industrial post and a good university. It’s also a very green city (like all Danish cities), with a sprawling Botanical Garden in the center. The open-air Den Gamle By (“The Old Town”) museum showcases Danish homes and shops from the 18th to 20th century and is much favored by the royal family.
> Here’s a replica of a book shop owned by H.C. Andersen’s family for a couple of generations:
> View attachment 240900
> 
> 
> In this 18th century pharmacy, an interactive avatar will ask you about your ailments and recommend treatment in accordance with medical practices of the time:
> View attachment 240901
> 
> 
> They also had a classic car show that weekend. The Crown Prince apparently visited in his automobile the day before we did.
> View attachment 240902


Thank you for the wonderful postcards. They are amazing ! 
You and your daughter too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ye. Not feeling great at the moment, I must admit. I am hurting and I seem to be getting a cold as well. Maybe not the best time to do this. But I also think your idea about seeing a doc might be a good idea. We will see how it goes. I think I will take a sleeping tablet tonight so that I can get a decent sleep and will skip the pain tablets. If I am really sore tomorrow morning I will take one in the morning. I figure if I can push the time between taking them that should help get me off them.


Oh shame ! I hope you`ll get no cold. Get well soon. Sending you good vibrations and warmth from Germany.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I know. He finally came and I gave him a mini tour of the Russians and where the Hermanni was living. I gave him Chris's care sheet and told him if he has ANY tortoise related questions please feel free to call me. After I put the tortoise in a box for him he said, "So this turtle doesn't like water?" Naturally, I told him the TORTOISE doesn't swim. He needs water to drink, but not water to swim in. Yipes!


Seems he was not listening to you and what you told him about tortoises. 
Poor tort. I have fear that he keeps the tort not good.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I have to go out and feed, etc. animals, but I'll leave you with a picture from my cactus garden, picture taken this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 240972



How lovely


----------



## DE42

Alright so here's the deal. I will have to temporarily set up a smaller enclosure for the turtle as I'm getting it in just a couple of days. But I am going to do what was suggested and make an enclosure next to the house for long term. Or as little g as I'm here lol. Right now I'm debating on using Landscaping Timber or cinder block. I'm going to do some pricing and looking and see what would be best. if I do this it will probably be roughly 4 foot by 38 foot LOL because I will do it alone the whole bottom side of the house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hi all !
> It scares me to read how many of my lovely roommates regulary take pain killers and sleeping pills. Or better say: Have to take these meds to get trough the day and can sleep at night. I am really sorry for all that have to take these meds.
> Once again I am very glad that I have no pain ( exept actually the shingles and the sores on my legs ) and need no pain killers and sleep deep and good like a baby every night without sleeping pills.
> Take care my roommates. We all have only one life. Taking a break as often as you can is the best for body and soul. When I watch my animals they are much more wiser than we are: They often make short naps and breaks the whole day long.
> People often think all must be perfect. No ! It mustn`t.
> We only have this one life and we should enjoy every single day of it. Please take care.


NOT ME!!! I can sleep any time, any place and in any position!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Alright so here's the deal. I will have to temporarily set up a smaller enclosure for the turtle as I'm getting it in just a couple of days. But I am going to do what was suggested and make an enclosure next to the house for long term. Or as little g as I'm here lol. Right now I'm debating on using Landscaping Timber or cinder block. I'm going to do some pricing and looking and see what would be best. if I do this it will probably be roughly 4 foot by 38 foot LOL because I will do it alone the whole bottom side of the house.


This sounds good, Dan. What kind of plantings already livr in that area? I'm thinking about shade. And what species are you getting?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all. Finally a FULL day of sun forecast for our wet soggy “greater DC” area. Saw on the weather report this early morning that in the last 30 days we have been drenched with more than 10 inches of rain. Normal is i think about 2.5 - 3. So, plenty of water for reservoirs, streams, dams, fields and gardens.

Speaking of gardens, our banana tree is just loving the rain, humidity and now sunshine. I usually water about 5 gallons/day but have not had to water in weeks. One good thing now, any time i see a torn or tattered leaf it gets snipped and provided to our Sully who loves them.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> This sounds good, Dan. What kind of plantings already livr in that area? I'm thinking about shade. And what species are you getting?


Well the house will make shade for about half the day. As far as plants I'm not sure yet I'll have to do a little research. If hostas is not toxic for them I will probably get some of those because I really like them. I I have some fruit trees just a little bit out for a bit but it'll take them a while to get big enough to really provide shade LOL. I had also considered blueberry bushes at one time to go across there. But like I said I will have to do a little looking.
So you have any suggestions?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> NOT ME!!! I can sleep any time, any place and in any position!!!


Welcome to our little club ! LOL !


----------



## DE42

Oh the turtle species it is the golden head Chinese box turtle.


Yvonne G said:


> This sounds good, Dan. What kind of plantings already livr in that area? I'm thinking about shade. And what species are you getting?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That would be the best outcome. I hope this is what happens
> 
> I fear she will hear no more and the poor animal will die in the not too near future



The fact that the poor “turtle” has been in a decent shape no matter what gives me a reason for cautious optimism... :/


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's cloudy and chilly here this morning, but the weather is supposed to improve later.
> 
> Today I have a physio... and then a haircut. My hair is very thick and desperately needs thinning. I stand under the shower and it takes ages for the water to soak through to my scalp



Wish you’d give me some of your volume. Oh well. Even my dad didn’t succeed at that.


----------



## Bee62

Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It sounds to me that the son will get the tortoise to sell it...
> No, that doesen`t sound good for me too.



That’s another potentially positive outcome. Fingers crossed for the poor tort. 
If I move closer to you, Yvonne (@Yvonne G), and have a permanent home, I’ll be happy to help you free up some space.  But that’s many ifs, I know...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Yep, that looks very similar!!
> What also like is that it light weight unlike those huge mops. This one is better for my back.
> My chiropractor told me not to vacuum and I laughed. She said you have kids for that! I laughed again!



Oh no. Mine is almost 6. I was hoping, in time, I’ll have the kid for vacuuming, lol!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi all !
> It scares me to read how many of my lovely roommates regulary take pain killers and sleeping pills. Or better say: Have to take these meds to get trough the day and can sleep at night. I am really sorry for all that have to take these meds.
> Once again I am very glad that I have no pain ( exept actually the shingles and the sores on my legs ) and need no pain killers and sleep deep and good like a baby every night without sleeping pills.
> Take care my roommates. We all have only one life. Taking a break as often as you can is the best for body and soul. When I watch my animals they are much more wiser than we are: They often make short naps and breaks the whole day long.
> People often think all must be perfect. No ! It mustn`t.
> We only have this one life and we should enjoy every single day of it. Please take care.



I loved watching Kristoff and Elsa, and still love watching any animal actually. I feel it’s time well spent. 
I stopped using diclofenac for my headaches, working on my sinuses and allergies instead. I remember being unable to sleep — at all — at the height of my postpartum depression; what helped me were melatonin supplements and white noise. And, of course, antidepressants, and I’m still on those.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful postcards. They are amazing !
> You and your daughter too !



Thank you, Bee! Lovely to not-see you around!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Alright so here's the deal. I will have to temporarily set up a smaller enclosure for the turtle as I'm getting it in just a couple of days. But I am going to do what was suggested and make an enclosure next to the house for long term. Or as little g as I'm here lol. Right now I'm debating on using Landscaping Timber or cinder block. I'm going to do some pricing and looking and see what would be best. if I do this it will probably be roughly 4 foot by 38 foot LOL because I will do it alone the whole bottom side of the house.



A new turtle in our family? Yay!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> NOT ME!!! I can sleep any time, any place and in any position!!!



As someone, Carol I think, said before, you’re 79 counting 18! I envy you, in the best sense possible. 
Must send you an evil-eye bead for Christmas just in case though...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Finally a FULL day of sun forecast for our wet soggy “greater DC” area. Saw on the weather report this early morning that in the last 30 days we have been drenched with more than 10 inches of rain. Normal is i think about 2.5 - 3. So, plenty of water for reservoirs, streams, dams, fields and gardens.
> 
> Speaking of gardens, our banana tree is just loving the rain, humidity and now sunshine. I usually water about 5 gallons/day but have not had to water in weeks. One good thing now, any time i see a torn or tattered leaf it gets snipped and provided to our Sully who loves them.
> 
> View attachment 240983


I'd sure like to know what you and Len do to your banana trees. Mine are still only about 8" tall.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Oh the turtle species it is the golden head Chinese box turtle.


Then it will need lots of moist, humid shade. Hostas, pansy, viola, rose of sharon, ornamental strawberry, ferns,


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG, 


Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....


Bee!!!! That's beautiful! It gave me goose bumps.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....



Oh, that was lovely Bee!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....



Oh my, you *are* good!!!!! You made me tear up, Bee! Bravissimo!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> OMG,
> 
> Bee!!!! That's beautiful! It gave me goose bumps.


THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Oh, that was lovely Bee!!


Thank you very much Kathy !


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm trying to remember to take my camera outside and get a picture of the almonds on the tree for Lena. Old age. . .


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh my, you *are* good!!!!! You made me tear up, Bee! Bravissimo!!!!!


Thank you Lena ! If wanted I will enjoy it to "produce" more of those videos.
For Carol I should sing something of John Denver.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. Mine is almost 6. I was hoping, in time, I’ll have the kid for vacuuming, lol!



Start now!! The longer you wait the more they resist!! 
I wish I had made it a weekly thing so they were just brainwashed into doing it without a fight. 
My daughter 12yr will be vacuuming this summer to earn hangouts with her friends!


----------



## Momof4

I just cleaned my bedroom and 3 bathrooms!! 
I deep cleaned my bathroom and boy did it need it!!


----------



## Kristoff

After Sabine’s angelic singing, I’m hesitant to share anything about the little tour we had today with daughter. Who cares at this stage? That singing was so powerful! But I know my roommates would want to see a few snaps sooner or later. So, here’s our next hidden giant, 4/6, “Oscar under the Bridge”.




We also took a dip in the North Sea, had an ice cream, and looked for geocaches, some of which looked rather unusual:







EDIT: The sea could technically be the Baltic Sea, now that I look at the map. It was cold, regardless of the name.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to remember to take my camera outside and get a picture of the almonds on the tree for Lena. Old age. . .



Yes, please!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> After Sabine’s angelic singing, I’m hesitant to share anything about the little tour we had today with daughter. Who cares at this stage? That singing was so powerful! But I know my roommates would want to see a few snaps sooner or later. So, here’s our next hidden giant, 4/6, “Oscar under the Bridge”.
> View attachment 240989
> 
> View attachment 240990
> 
> We also took a dip in the North Sea, had an ice cream, and looked for geocaches, some of which looked rather unusual:
> View attachment 240992
> 
> View attachment 240993
> 
> View attachment 240994


Everybody here has his or her own talents. I love your beautiful pics. 
Btw thank you for the "angelic singing".


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Everybody here has his or her own talents. I love your beautiful pics.
> Btw thank you for the "angelic singing".



No! Thank _you_ for the angelic singing (no quotation marks).  Do you sing somewhere — church, choir? Other people have to hear it. 
I know, our roommates are so talented, in so many different ways. It’s an honor to be part of the CDR. (I just hope Adam is back soon enough because we need him too... @Tidgy’s Dad )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> No! Thank _you_ for the angelic singing (no quotation marks).  Do you sing somewhere — church, choir? Other people have to hear it.
> I know, our roommates are so talented, in so many different ways. It’s an honor to be part of the CDR. (I just hope Adam is back soon enough because we need him too... @Tidgy’s Dad )


No, I only sing for me or my animals but when I would have more time I would like to sing in a little band on public events, but my day is not long enough for all what I want to do. 
I never wanted to sing in a choir because I want to hear my single voice..... You can call me vain.....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....


Oh Sabine you have just made my day. That was so so beautiful. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You’ve got this!!
> I was sorta addicted to painkillers 3yrs ago. My back was messed up and I was living on a heating pad and tired all the time.
> 
> When I ran out, I knew that things had to change so I went to an acupuncturist and chiro and they said no more heat. So I started icing and moving more with walks. About a week later I felt like a new person and I didn’t feel moody anymore.
> I still have back issues with a vertebra that’s fusing and sciatica but ibuprofen is all I take when needed.
> 
> I have been taking sleeping meds for 23yrs. I would be a zombie without them!!


Hmm. I am too scared to do cold instead of heat. Already with it getting colder I can feel my back muscles tighten. I will May be try it on the weekend when it won't be a big deal if it doesn't work. Which disc of yours did they fuse?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yep, that looks very similar!!
> What also like is that it light weight unlike those huge mops. This one is better for my back.
> My chiropractor told me not to vacuum and I laughed. She said you have kids for that! I laughed again!


Whahaha. I would laugh too. But I am spoilt because when my work became very busy I told him there was no way I was going to be doing house work on top of my work. So I hired a lady to come in three days a week. I am happy and she is happy because she has a job. The begining if this year was a bit hectic as she had had December off (her paid leave) then came into work for one day, broke her arm on the sunday and was off on paid sick leave for 6 weeks. Thank goodness part of that I was also on leave but it was really tiring and hard on my back etc while I did the housework as well. She unfortunately now has no paid sick leave for the next three years. As she used it all up in one go.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I also have a Raven that hangs out but I don't think he is a threat to Clunker. but when that hawk is around the raven starts cawing and even swoops at it.


Maybe he is feeling protective over his tortoise [emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is the reason why I own so much cats. Ten years ago I was very busy with stray cats. To feed them and to catch them for castration. Often the wild mothers had baby cats that I took to search for new owner for them, but often I found no good new owners. I don`t trust people who wants to have a cat and I was often right with my opinion that I can`t trust people.
> That`s the reason why so many cats stayed by me.
> I gave up my engagement with stray cats because I saw that I am not made for this. I have had sleepless nights when I gave away a cat not knowing if the little one got a good home.
> I couldn`t breed dogs or cats. I could not give away the puppies when I can`t be sure that the get good new homes. It is not like selling a car. It is a little life that depends on you and your decision where it should live.


Yip. Not an easy thing to do. I really take my hat off to people who do, do that sort of thing.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I am also on sleep meds. Just recently started having to take them but I don't like the way I feel the next morning. They leave my head feeling like cotton


I find if I take them too late then i feel very tired the next day as well.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have to go out and feed, etc. animals, but I'll leave you with a picture from my cactus garden, picture taken this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 240972


Oh how beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi all !
> It scares me to read how many of my lovely roommates regulary take pain killers and sleeping pills. Or better say: Have to take these meds to get trough the day and can sleep at night. I am really sorry for all that have to take these meds.
> Once again I am very glad that I have no pain ( exept actually the shingles and the sores on my legs ) and need no pain killers and sleep deep and good like a baby every night without sleeping pills.
> Take care my roommates. We all have only one life. Taking a break as often as you can is the best for body and soul. When I watch my animals they are much more wiser than we are: They often make short naps and breaks the whole day long.
> People often think all must be perfect. No ! It mustn`t.
> We only have this one life and we should enjoy every single day of it. Please take care.


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh shame ! I hope you`ll get no cold. Get well soon. Sending you good vibrations and warmth from Germany.


Thanks Bee. Definitly getting sick. But it is okay. It is the season for it. Besides it builds the immune system.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Alright so here's the deal. I will have to temporarily set up a smaller enclosure for the turtle as I'm getting it in just a couple of days. But I am going to do what was suggested and make an enclosure next to the house for long term. Or as little g as I'm here lol. Right now I'm debating on using Landscaping Timber or cinder block. I'm going to do some pricing and looking and see what would be best. if I do this it will probably be roughly 4 foot by 38 foot LOL because I will do it alone the whole bottom side of the house.


That sounds awesome. Remember to post pics. We love pics of our babies and or torts and turtles.[emoji1] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> NOT ME!!! I can sleep any time, any place and in any position!!!


Apparently my brother in law is like that too. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Finally a FULL day of sun forecast for our wet soggy “greater DC” area. Saw on the weather report this early morning that in the last 30 days we have been drenched with more than 10 inches of rain. Normal is i think about 2.5 - 3. So, plenty of water for reservoirs, streams, dams, fields and gardens.
> 
> Speaking of gardens, our banana tree is just loving the rain, humidity and now sunshine. I usually water about 5 gallons/day but have not had to water in weeks. One good thing now, any time i see a torn or tattered leaf it gets snipped and provided to our Sully who loves them.
> 
> View attachment 240983


That is an awesome banana tree. Mine is still small.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wish you’d give me some of your volume. Oh well. Even my dad didn’t succeed at that.


What do you mean. In your selfie pic your hair was beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. Mine is almost 6. I was hoping, in time, I’ll have the kid for vacuuming, lol!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] you better start training now. If I knew that i shouod start training early i would have. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I loved watching Kristoff and Elsa, and still love watching any animal actually. I feel it’s time well spent.
> I stopped using diclofenac for my headaches, working on my sinuses and allergies instead. I remember being unable to sleep — at all — at the height of my postpartum depression; what helped me were melatonin supplements and white noise. And, of course, antidepressants, and I’m still on those.


It seems we all have a story to tell.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> As someone, Carol I think, said before, you’re 79 counting 18! I envy you, in the best sense possible.
> Must send you an evil-eye bead for Christmas just in case though...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm trying to remember to take my camera outside and get a picture of the almonds on the tree for Lena. Old age. . .


You are excused!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena ! If wanted I will enjoy it to "produce" more of those videos.
> For Carol I should sing something of John Denver.


Oohhh yes totally. Please!! Pretty Please!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Start now!! The longer you wait the more they resist!!
> I wish I had made it a weekly thing so they were just brainwashed into doing it without a fight.
> My daughter 12yr will be vacuuming this summer to earn hangouts with her friends!


Snap.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just cleaned my bedroom and 3 bathrooms!!
> I deep cleaned my bathroom and boy did it need it!!


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> After Sabine’s angelic singing, I’m hesitant to share anything about the little tour we had today with daughter. Who cares at this stage? That singing was so powerful! But I know my roommates would want to see a few snaps sooner or later. So, here’s our next hidden giant, 4/6, “Oscar under the Bridge”.
> View attachment 240989
> 
> View attachment 240990
> 
> We also took a dip in the North Sea, had an ice cream, and looked for geocaches, some of which looked rather unusual:
> View attachment 240992
> 
> View attachment 240993
> 
> View attachment 240994
> 
> 
> EDIT: The sea could technically be the Baltic Sea, now that I look at the map. It was cold, regardless of the name.


Love love your pics of the giants. And was that a real bird in the box?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> No, I only sing for me or my animals but when I would have more time I would like to sing in a little band on public events, but my day is not long enough for all what I want to do.
> I never wanted to sing in a choir because I want to hear my single voice..... You can call me vain.....


When I was young, my sisters, brother and I used to stand around the piano and sing the oldies my dad played for us. He had the sheet music, so we could read the words. In those days, the oldies were REALLY oldies. . . this was way back in the '40s. I had a pretty good singing voice and could carry a tune quite well, plus I had the correct rhythm. As I got older and started singing less and less, I lost my singing voice. I still have the rhythm and can sing the right note, but the voice is not there. Moral to the story, Bee, don't stop singing. Unless you use it, you lose it!

Going out now with my camera for @Kristoff


----------



## Kristoff

Bedtime. Not see you all tomorrow


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....


Awesome!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, I only sing for me or my animals but when I would have more time I would like to sing in a little band on public events, but my day is not long enough for all what I want to do.
> I never wanted to sing in a choir because I want to hear my single voice..... You can call me vain.....


You are not vain and there is nothing wrong with liking your own voice. There would be a problem if you didn't [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I would laugh too. But I am spoilt because when my work became very busy I told him there was no way I was going to be doing house work on top of my work. So I hired a lady to come in three days a week. I am happy and she is happy because she has a job. The begining if this year was a bit hectic as she had had December off (her paid leave) then came into work for one day, broke her arm on the sunday and was off on paid sick leave for 6 weeks. Thank goodness part of that I was also on leave but it was really tiring and hard on my back etc while I did the housework as well. She unfortunately now has no paid sick leave for the next three years. As she used it all up in one go.


Told my hubby not 'him"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bedtime. Not see you all tomorrow


Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams Lena. Not chat tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up and it is bedtime for me. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Kristoff :

This is a young 'volunteer' almond tree in my manure pile, about 5' tall. I guess a bird dropped an almond as he was flying by. Anyway, the almond you see in the picture grew out of the center of a blossom. When the nut is ripe, in the fall, the green outer hull starts to shrivel, opens and the nuts (still in their outer shell) fall to the ground:


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Maybe he is feeling protective over his tortoise [emoji6] [emoji23]


Maybe[emoji28] 
I call the raven, Gimpy, because he walks with a prominent limp. He has been here most of the year and likes to follow my hubby around when he is mowing to catch bugs and watches me when I'm weeding cause I toss grubs out into the driveway which he eats as soon as he thinks I'm not looking..


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I hope physio goes well. And Enjoy your haircut. Do your hairdressers give you a nice scalp massage when they wash your hair? Ours do and it is awesome.


I hate that - I always get the urge to giggle.
Can't stand being fussed over!
I just want wash, cut, quick dry and go - after paying of course


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Well the house will make shade for about half the day. As far as plants I'm not sure yet I'll have to do a little research. If hostas is not toxic for them I will probably get some of those because I really like them. I I have some fruit trees just a little bit out for a bit but it'll take them a while to get big enough to really provide shade LOL. I had also considered blueberry bushes at one time to go across there. But like I said I will have to do a little looking.
> So you have any suggestions?


You may need a net or chicken wire cover for it too to protect it from any hungry predators including birds.
Are you getting your from a breeder?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I have to go out and feed, etc. animals, but I'll leave you with a picture from my cactus garden, picture taken this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 240972


Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....


Wow Sabine that is lovely!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'd sure like to know what you and Len do to your banana trees. Mine are still only about 8" tall.



This is a stand of banana trees that i keep growing in a large plastic nursery tub, i think it is about a 65-70 gallons. Started from a little pup thst i ordered from a guy in north or south carolina i think. Anyhow....i water and fertilize all summer long, but unfortunately have to cut them back and drag the entire thing into our garage in the Fall to keep them from freezing. A process, just like everything.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Sabine you have just made my day. That was so so beautiful. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Thank you so much Carol. I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Wow Sabine that is lovely!


Thank you Lyn. I enjoyed it singing for you all.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> After Sabine’s angelic singing, I’m hesitant to share anything about the little tour we had today with daughter. Who cares at this stage? That singing was so powerful! But I know my roommates would want to see a few snaps sooner or later. So, here’s our next hidden giant, 4/6, “Oscar under the Bridge”.
> View attachment 240989
> 
> View attachment 240990
> 
> We also took a dip in the North Sea, had an ice cream, and looked for geocaches, some of which looked rather unusual:
> View attachment 240992
> 
> View attachment 240993
> 
> View attachment 240994
> 
> 
> EDIT: The sea could technically be the Baltic Sea, now that I look at the map. It was cold, regardless of the name.


What a magical place!
Congratulations to your daughter on her singing success!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Bedtime. Not see you all tomorrow


Nos Da Lena sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up and it is bedtime for me. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams. Not chat tomorrow.


Nos da to you too Carol, hope you have a restful night and feel better soon!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> This is a stand of banana trees that i keep growing in a large plastic nursery tub, i think it is about a 65-70 gallons. Started from a little pup thst i ordered from a guy in north or south carolina i think. Anyhow....i water and fertilize all summer long, but unfortunately have to cut them back and drag the entire thing into our garage in the Fall to keep them from freezing. A process, just like everything.


Your banana tree is beautiful. You can buy tiny bananas plants in Germany too, to keep them as a nice tropical accessoir in your house. No chance to grow them outside.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm a bit late popping in but in the middle of writing reports so a bit busy.
Lola had her bloods taken again, the vet thinks he is looking well and because he is eating better and very active, she has suggested I wait for the blood results before booking a scan which I suppose makes sense and I don't want Lola pulled every which way unnecessarily. So it's a waiting game again - hopefully not as long as last time.
Hope you have all had a good Tuesday.
I'm going to do some ironing now so will not see you tomorrow.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Bambam1989

Just posted my outdoor enclosure on Clunker's thread


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It got worse


OH, NO!!! I'm afraid to ask how it got worse...


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....


BEE!!!! YOU HAVE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VOICE!!!!!!!! 
WOW!!!!!!!! I wish I could sound like you!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU SO MUCH for that wonderful song!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....



Wow! Sabine that was lovely. And a great choice of song too!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I just cleaned my bedroom and 3 bathrooms!!
> I deep cleaned my bathroom and boy did it need it!!



That deserves congratulations. Feels good when it’s done


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I hate that - I always get the urge to giggle.
> Can't stand being fussed over!
> I just want wash, cut, quick dry and go - after paying of course



Somehow I’m not surprised.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit late popping in but in the middle of writing reports so a bit busy.
> Lola had her bloods taken again, the vet thinks he is looking well and because he is eating better and very active, she has suggested I wait for the blood results before booking a scan which I suppose makes sense and I don't want Lola pulled every which way unnecessarily. So it's a waiting game again - hopefully not as long as last time.
> Hope you have all had a good Tuesday.
> I'm going to do some ironing now so will not see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.



Come on Lola! You know you are being monitored all over the world now. It’s time to behave yourself for Lyn.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Wednesday today and I have a long meeting about an our from here in a place called Ashford. 

My back really responded well to physio yesterday. I slept on my side for the first time in months! I hope the meeting doesn’t undo it.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Love love your pics of the giants. And was that a real bird in the box?


Not, the birds were fake, thankfully -- there's a padlock keeping them inside.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, I only sing for me or my animals but when I would have more time I would like to sing in a little band on public events, but my day is not long enough for all what I want to do.
> I never wanted to sing in a choir because I want to hear my single voice..... You can call me vain.....


You have every right to be vain, but I really think other people should be able to hear you signing.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> @Kristoff :
> 
> This is a young 'volunteer' almond tree in my manure pile, about 5' tall. I guess a bird dropped an almond as he was flying by. Anyway, the almond you see in the picture grew out of the center of a blossom. When the nut is ripe, in the fall, the green outer hull starts to shrivel, opens and the nuts (still in their outer shell) fall to the ground:
> 
> View attachment 241001
> View attachment 241002
> View attachment 241003


Yum! In Turkey, some people eat the nuts while they're green too. I think it's better to wait though


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Maybe[emoji28]
> I call the raven, Gimpy, because he walks with a prominent limp. He has been here most of the year and likes to follow my hubby around when he is mowing to catch bugs and watches me when I'm weeding cause I toss grubs out into the driveway which he eats as soon as he thinks I'm not looking..


Funny. The raven has adopted you!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. I enjoyed it singing for you all.


We want more, please!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> What a magical place!
> Congratulations to your daughter on her singing success!


Thank you, Lyn! With her love for animals and singing, she'll be like Sabine when she grows up!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit late popping in but in the middle of writing reports so a bit busy.
> Lola had her bloods taken again, the vet thinks he is looking well and because he is eating better and very active, she has suggested I wait for the blood results before booking a scan which I suppose makes sense and I don't want Lola pulled every which way unnecessarily. So it's a waiting game again - hopefully not as long as last time.
> Hope you have all had a good Tuesday.
> I'm going to do some ironing now so will not see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.


It's very encouraging that he's looking well both to you and to the vet. Hope you'll know something definite soon. xx


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Just posted my outdoor enclosure on Clunker's thread


Will have to venture out of the dark to find it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Wednesday today and I have a long meeting about an our from here in a place called Ashford.
> 
> My back really responded well to physio yesterday. I slept on my side for the first time in months! I hope the meeting doesn’t undo it.


Was thinking the same as I was reading the first part. Good luck with the travel and the meeting. Hope it's not too tiring. xx


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 
Caught up with the posts. Time to clean my corner of the CDR.  Take care, you all.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Kristoff :
> 
> This is a young 'volunteer' almond tree in my manure pile, about 5' tall. I guess a bird dropped an almond as he was flying by. Anyway, the almond you see in the picture grew out of the center of a blossom. When the nut is ripe, in the fall, the green outer hull starts to shrivel, opens and the nuts (still in their outer shell) fall to the ground:
> 
> View attachment 241001
> View attachment 241002
> View attachment 241003


I so wish I had an almond tree. My youngest and I both love almonds. And it would be so much healthier to eat them direct from a tree than shop bought. Lol.
Love the pictures and education on Almond trees. Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Maybe[emoji28]
> I call the raven, Gimpy, because he walks with a prominent limp. He has been here most of the year and likes to follow my hubby around when he is mowing to catch bugs and watches me when I'm weeding cause I toss grubs out into the driveway which he eats as soon as he thinks I'm not looking..


Ha Ha Ha, That is so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I hate that - I always get the urge to giggle.
> Can't stand being fussed over!
> I just want wash, cut, quick dry and go - after paying of course


Oh no!! Its the best part for me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> This is a stand of banana trees that i keep growing in a large plastic nursery tub, i think it is about a 65-70 gallons. Started from a little pup thst i ordered from a guy in north or south carolina i think. Anyhow....i water and fertilize all summer long, but unfortunately have to cut them back and drag the entire thing into our garage in the Fall to keep them from freezing. A process, just like everything.


Sounds Like a lot of work!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you so much Carol. I hope you are feeling better today.


Thank you Sabine, cold wise, it changes depending on the time of day. Aches and pains wise - today I am feeling it, a bit more. It is the niggling kind of pain where you don't know what to do with yourself. And no matter what you do, does not change. Sigh. One day at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Your banana tree is beautiful. You can buy tiny bananas plants in Germany too, to keep them as a nice tropical accessoir in your house. No chance to grow them outside.


Why not grow them outside? Other than feeding some of the leaves to your torts, how will you get any bananas if you cant grow them outside?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit late popping in but in the middle of writing reports so a bit busy.
> Lola had her bloods taken again, the vet thinks he is looking well and because he is eating better and very active, she has suggested I wait for the blood results before booking a scan which I suppose makes sense and I don't want Lola pulled every which way unnecessarily. So it's a waiting game again - hopefully not as long as last time.
> Hope you have all had a good Tuesday.
> I'm going to do some ironing now so will not see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.


It does make sense and would be easier on your pocket if they can determine what is wrong from the blood tests. Good luck and I will be waiting patiently by your side for the results and some good news.
Ironing does not sound so nice though, so good luck with that. I hate hate ironing. Sleep tight and not chat later today.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Just posted my outdoor enclosure on Clunker's thread


Aaaahhh I must go and look.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Wednesday today and I have a long meeting about an our from here in a place called Ashford.
> 
> My back really responded well to physio yesterday. I slept on my side for the first time in months! I hope the meeting doesn’t undo it.


Yay on the physio and boo on the meeting. I hope your back plays "nice" for you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not, the birds were fake, thankfully -- there's a padlock keeping them inside.


Thank goodness. it looked very real though. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You have every right to be vain, but I really think other people should be able to hear you signing.


Me Too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yum! In Turkey, some people eat the nuts while they're green too. I think it's better to wait though


What would it taste like while green? We only get the brown dried ones from the shops here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Caught up with the posts. Time to clean my corner of the CDR.  Take care, you all.


No playtime today? Don't forget to dust the corners as I am sure that there a lots of spiderwebs by now from the woolspider (if she exists). Not chat later when you are done. I will have to come and do an inspection to see if you did a proper job.


----------



## CarolM

Okay that is me all caught up. I am now going to (As Lena says) venture out of the dark to go and inspect a special torts outside enclosure.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> When I was young, my sisters, brother and I used to stand around the piano and sing the oldies my dad played for us. He had the sheet music, so we could read the words. In those days, the oldies were REALLY oldies. . . this was way back in the '40s. I had a pretty good singing voice and could carry a tune quite well, plus I had the correct rhythm. As I got older and started singing less and less, I lost my singing voice. I still have the rhythm and can sing the right note, but the voice is not there. Moral to the story, Bee, don't stop singing. Unless you use it, you lose it!
> 
> Going out now with my camera for @Kristoff


No, I will never stop singing because I really, really love it and it is a good breathing training.
It sounds very cozy to me singing together with your father, brother and sisters to the sound of a piano. Which Oldies did you sing ? Maybe I know some of them.
Do you know "Smoke gets in your eyes" , The Platters ?


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Awesome!


Thank you BamBam. Awesome like your pictures and sculptures. I cannot draw........


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You are not vain and there is nothing wrong with liking your own voice. There would be a problem if you didn't [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Maybe[emoji28]
> I call the raven, Gimpy, because he walks with a prominent limp. He has been here most of the year and likes to follow my hubby around when he is mowing to catch bugs and watches me when I'm weeding cause I toss grubs out into the driveway which he eats as soon as he thinks I'm not looking..


I don`t like raven or crows. They are able to get to the nests of smaller birds and eat the eggs or the young birds. In Germany they are protected by law and the number of them is getting more and more because they have no natural enemies / predators.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Just posted my outdoor enclosure on Clunker's thread


I saw it and its great ! Much space for Clunker to roam and safe against predators. Well done !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> BEE!!!! YOU HAVE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VOICE!!!!!!!!
> WOW!!!!!!!! I wish I could sound like you!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH for that wonderful song!!!!!!!!


Thank you very much Bea ! 
What is your favorite song ? Maybe I know it. Maybe I can sing it ....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Wow! Sabine that was lovely. And a great choice of song too!


Thank you very much Linda ! You know ABBA, right ? I am not sure if my American friends know ABBA too.

What is your favorite song ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine, cold wise, it changes depending on the time of day. Aches and pains wise - today I am feeling it, a bit more. It is the niggling kind of pain where you don't know what to do with yourself. And no matter what you do, does not change. Sigh. One day at a time.


Let me give a huge, lovely electronic hug ! 
The advantage of electronic hugs are...- you cannot get infected !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Why not grow them outside? Other than feeding some of the leaves to your torts, how will you get any bananas if you cant grow them outside?


It is much too cold in German winters for banana trees outside. I have to buy my bananas in the supermarket and the inside of my house is not big enough for a big banana tree......


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Me Too.


You will hear me sing again... I promise


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What would it taste like while green? We only get the brown dried ones from the shops here.



They taste like anything green to me.  People eat it with a bit of salt. I think it’s a waste of what would be perfectly good almonds.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Let me give a huge, lovely electronic hug !
> The advantage of electronic hugs are...- you cannot get infected !


Whahahaha. Thank you and I am glad I can't infect you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You will hear me sing again... I promise


Yayyyyyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They taste like anything green to me.  People eat it with a bit of salt. I think it’s a waste of what would be perfectly good almonds.


 I have never tsted a green one, So I am taking your word on it. I think the ones that we can buy in the shops are raw, roasted and roasted in salt. All very nice of course.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> No, I will never stop singing because I really, really love it and it is a good breathing training.
> It sounds very cozy to me singing together with your father, brother and sisters to the sound of a piano. Which Oldies did you sing ? Maybe I know some of them.
> Do you know "Smoke gets in your eyes" , The Platters ?


Even older than that. "When Johnny Comes Marching Home Again" was one.

I'll never smile again
Lili Marlene
You Made Me Love You


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Bea !
> What is your favorite song ? Maybe I know it. Maybe I can sing it ....


I love lots of songs- I have no one favorite because I like too many!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bee62 - The old family piano now sitting in my living room:


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Hmm. I am too scared to do cold instead of heat. Already with it getting colder I can feel my back muscles tighten. I will May be try it on the weekend when it won't be a big deal if it doesn't work. Which disc of yours did they fuse?



Cold sounds cold but I swear it helps. 
Use a dish towel and apply 20 minutes on 20 off if you want to repeat a couple of times while watching tv.

I really can’t remember which disc. They told me about 13yrs ago.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning CDR!
So I’m driving 6 hours on Friday to see my niece graduate from high school and my sister wants me to take her desert tortoise home. 
I just don’t feel ready to add another and the following weekend I’m going out of town so I’m not sure I have enough time to put up a temporary pen for him. 
I just don’t know what to do. I wish I would have known a couple of weeks ago so I could plan.


----------



## Yvonne G

Where are you driving to? I would go ahead and get the tortoise. It doesn't take much to make a temporary spot until you have time to do something more permanent. Do you have any of those wire dog panels? Or any cinder blocks? Scrap lumber? Get him!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Where are you driving to? I would go ahead and get the tortoise. It doesn't take much to make a temporary spot until you have time to do something more permanent. Do you have any of those wire dog panels? Or any cinder blocks? Scrap lumber? Get him!!!



You’re not helping Yvonne!!![emoji8]


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> You’re not helping Yvonne!!![emoji8]


I totally agree with Yvonne! You should get the tort[emoji1]


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I totally agree with Yvonne! You should get the tort[emoji1]



Maybe I will. She has offered before but it just never happened. 

After I drink my coffee I’ll head out and see what I can do.

I might be able to use a part of the Sulcata enclosure in a corner. 
Do you think that would be safe?


----------



## Momof4

Maybe I should section off part of my desert tort enclosure instead since they are the same species.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Why not grow them outside? Other than feeding some of the leaves to your torts, how will you get any bananas if you cant grow them outside?


Banana trees are unlikely to survive the German winter any more than they'd survive ours!


----------



## Momof4

Kinda sad that we are related [emoji22]
Here’s a text from my sister. 
This has turned into a rescue rather than a gift. I know she’s very busy and I guess the tort isn’t a priority. 
He will be spoiled here!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Kinda sad that we are related [emoji22]
> Here’s a text from my sister.
> This has turned into a rescue rather than a gift. I know she’s very busy and I guess the tort isn’t a priority.
> He will be spoiled here!!
> 
> View attachment 241088



Good you’re getting him! He’ll taste food for a change.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Maybe I will. She has offered before but it just never happened.
> 
> After I drink my coffee I’ll head out and see what I can do.
> 
> I might be able to use a part of the Sulcata enclosure in a corner.
> Do you think that would be safe?


Depends upon how sturdy you make it. Germ wise, it should be ok if there's no poop in there. Water it real good to wash away any sulcata residuals.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Maybe I should section off part of my desert tort enclosure instead since they are the same species.


Even better.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Depends upon how sturdy you make it. Germ wise, it should be ok if there's no poop in there. Water it real good to wash away any sulcata residuals.



Not enough room in the desert section but I found a 15x6 where the Sulcata never poops!! He actually poops in his night box 99% of the time [emoji51]. 
It’s all dirt but it’s only for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I don`t like raven or crows. They are able to get to the nests of smaller birds and eat the eggs or the young birds. In Germany they are protected by law and the number of them is getting more and more because they have no natural enemies / predators.


I usually have crows living in my disused chimney all year around - they have been there for years and years and I can usually hear the chicks calling, but this year they seem to have abandoned their nest - there is no sign of them. It's quite a mystery.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all I hope you have all had a good Weds - it's all downhill to the weekend now!
It's been scorching here again. 
This prolonged dry weather is very unusual for Wales.
We could do with a good downpour to dampen the dust and cool things down.....not many would agree with me though!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Sounds Like a lot of work!



Only twice/year.... - moving it out in Soring and back into the garage in Autumn. If i was smart, id move it onto a pallet with coasters,....thrn easy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Banana trees are unlikely to survive the German winter any more than they'd survive ours!



Yes, same here. Thats why i need to bring them in, they are cold hardy to a point, but won’t survive a long time below 0c/32f. The stocks are fully water logged all the time, do once it’s “freezing” and they are not growing, in the come. But. All Summer long they are happy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Evening All

Just back from a long morning kayak paddle on the edges of the Chesapeake Bay. We spotted a Green Heron, multiple large Blue Herons, many White Snowy Egrets, nesting Ospreys, one sitting Bald Eagle, and a few horseshoe crabs.

Lunch spot


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 - The old family piano now sitting in my living room:
> 
> View attachment 241066
> View attachment 241067


Thats a nice piano. Can you play it?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!
> So I’m driving 6 hours on Friday to see my niece graduate from high school and my sister wants me to take her desert tortoise home.
> I just don’t feel ready to add another and the following weekend I’m going out of town so I’m not sure I have enough time to put up a temporary pen for him.
> I just don’t know what to do. I wish I would have known a couple of weeks ago so I could plan.


6 hours is a long drive. Good luck with that. How many torts do you already have? Could you not temporarily divide the enclosure you have or will that be too small.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You’re not helping Yvonne!!![emoji8]


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Banana trees are unlikely to survive the German winter any more than they'd survive ours!


Oh dear. I hope mine survives ours. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Kinda sad that we are related [emoji22]
> Here’s a text from my sister.
> This has turned into a rescue rather than a gift. I know she’s very busy and I guess the tort isn’t a priority.
> He will be spoiled here!!
> 
> View attachment 241088


Oh no. Shame. Now you have to take it.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Not enough room in the desert section but I found a 15x6 where the Sulcata never poops!! He actually poops in his night box 99% of the time [emoji51].
> It’s all dirt but it’s only for a couple of weeks.


There you go. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I usually have crows living in my disused chimney all year around - they have been there for years and years and I can usually hear the chicks calling, but this year they seem to have abandoned their nest - there is no sign of them. It's quite a mystery.


I wonder what happened.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> 6 hours is a long drive. Good luck with that. How many torts do you already have? Could you not temporarily divide the enclosure you have or will that be too small.



6 hours is long!! It’s just my son and I this time. I’m thinking of just using a plastic container with newspaper on the bottom or maybe a bit of dirt. 
I found the perfect spot. 

Just adding shelter but I have to dig and fill with water because the ground is so hard around here. I’m just using a flower pot on it’s side so I’m trying to get it in the ground a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Just back from a long morning kayak paddle on the edges of the Chesapeake Bay. We spotted a Green Heron, multiple large Blue Herons, many White Snowy Egrets, nesting Ospreys, one sitting Bald Eagle, and a few horseshoe crabs.
> 
> Lunch spot
> View attachment 241101
> View attachment 241102
> View attachment 241103


Horseshoe crab! Cool! (Well to those of us that only see them via David Attenborough anyway )


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all I hope you have all had a good Weds - it's all downhill to the weekend now!
> It's been scorching here again.
> This prolonged dry weather is very unusual for Wales.
> We could do with a good downpour to dampen the dust and cool things down.....not many would agree with me though!


Lol. We have 6 - 10c mornings then it goes up to 25 - 27c during the day then back to really cold at night. Crazy crazy crazy.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> 6 hours is long!! It’s just my son and I this time. I’m thinking of just using a plastic container with newspaper on the bottom or maybe a bit of dirt.
> I found the perfect spot.
> 
> Just adding shelter but I have to dig and fill with water because the ground is so hard around here. I’m just using a flower pot on it’s side so I’m trying to get it in the ground a bit.


Well done. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Just back from a long morning kayak paddle on the edges of the Chesapeake Bay. We spotted a Green Heron, multiple large Blue Herons, many White Snowy Egrets, nesting Ospreys, one sitting Bald Eagle, and a few horseshoe crabs.
> 
> Lunch spot
> View attachment 241101
> View attachment 241102
> View attachment 241103


That looks soooooo inviting.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Thats a nice piano. Can you play it?


Not very well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Horseshoe crab! Cool! (Well to those of us that only see them via David Attenborough anyway )



Darn. It was a baby one. I should have taken a pix.....ogh well. Next time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Not very well.


I have been trying to post the below on the get a grip thread but it does not want to post. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] is it me or the thread that is not allowing me to post?

Since this a warning to newcomers about this forum and you obviously want newcomers to read your warning I will thank you very nicely for giving me the opportunity to use this thread as a testament of what this forum has done for me instead. Then the newcomers can read it all and make up their own minds on whether they want to follow the advice on this forum and keep healthy and thriving tortoises or to not follow the advise and have a tortoise who either only survives or gets sick and dies.

So here goes my story. Last year on the 31 May 2017 little Rue came into my life. I had absolutely no clue on how to look after Rue. I of course googled all sorts of websites with info etc. I kept Rue in a little table with sand and grass. I thought I had it sorted. But I had sand in my table a coil uvb bulb, small little waterbowl and obviously did NOT have it sorted. I then joined TFO and had people to discuss things with. People who I could ask questions and get answers from. Have a normal discussion with. Then little Kang, Clark and Harry all come into my life this year. And I have been raising them under the care advise from this forum. And let me tell you...the difference of how these three are doing and their growth rates compared to Rue (who was raised incorrectly for 6 months and was probably only surviving) is miles apart. I do not ever regret following the advise given here and will carry on doing so. Yes they may not be biologists or vets for that matter but they are caring people who most probably don't care about the owner of the tortoise but they do care about the tort. They are constantly learning in the school of life (a torts life). And Yvonne is one of the nicest people I have gotten to know on here. So by all means put your warning here but i hope that other people will take this opportunity to post some of their stories of how TFO helped them with the care of their tortoises. Making it possible for any newcomers to make up their own minds on whether they want to follow your advice or the advice from people who have the well being of my tortoises in their hearts.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Not very well.


I can't play at all. Wish I had learned.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn. It was a baby one. I should have taken a pix.....ogh well. Next time.


Lol


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to post the below on the get a grip thread but it does not want to post. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] is it me or the thread that is not allowing me to post?
> 
> Since this a warning to newcomers about this forum and you obviously want newcomers to read your warning I will thank you very nicely for giving me the opportunity to use this thread as a testament of what this forum has done for me instead. Then the newcomers can read it all and make up their own minds on whether they want to follow the advice on this forum and keep healthy and thriving tortoises or to not follow the advise and have a tortoise who either only survives or gets sick and dies.
> 
> So here goes my story. Last year on the 31 May 2017 little Rue came into my life. I had absolutely no clue on how to look after Rue. I of course googled all sorts of websites with info etc. I kept Rue in a little table with sand and grass. I thought I had it sorted. But I had sand in my table a coil uvb bulb, small little waterbowl and obviously did NOT have it sorted. I then joined TFO and had people to discuss things with. People who I could ask questions and get answers from. Have a normal discussion with. Then little Kang, Clark and Harry all come into my life this year. And I have been raising them under the care advise from this forum. And let me tell you...the difference of how these three are doing and their growth rates compared to Rue (who was raised incorrectly for 6 months and was probably only surviving) is miles apart. I do not ever regret following the advise given here and will carry on doing so. Yes they may not be biologists or vets for that matter but they are caring people who most probably don't care about the owner of the tortoise but they do care about the tort. They are constantly learning in the school of life (a torts life). And Yvonne is one of the nicest people I have gotten to know on here. So by all means put your warning here but i hope that other people will take this opportunity to post some of their stories of how TFO helped them with the care of their tortoises. Making it possible for any newcomers to make up their own minds on whether they want to follow your advice or the advice from people who have the well being of my tortoises in their hearts.


Dam tried again but not working. Oh well. It took me a long time to type that out on my mobile. I use one finger typing as two causes even more typos than usual.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to post the below on the get a grip thread but it does not want to post. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] is it me or the thread that is not allowing me to post?
> 
> Since this a warning to newcomers about this forum and you obviously want newcomers to read your warning I will thank you very nicely for giving me the opportunity to use this thread as a testament of what this forum has done for me instead. Then the newcomers can read it all and make up their own minds on whether they want to follow the advice on this forum and keep healthy and thriving tortoises or to not follow the advise and have a tortoise who either only survives or gets sick and dies.
> 
> So here goes my story. Last year on the 31 May 2017 little Rue came into my life. I had absolutely no clue on how to look after Rue. I of course googled all sorts of websites with info etc. I kept Rue in a little table with sand and grass. I thought I had it sorted. But I had sand in my table a coil uvb bulb, small little waterbowl and obviously did NOT have it sorted. I then joined TFO and had people to discuss things with. People who I could ask questions and get answers from. Have a normal discussion with. Then little Kang, Clark and Harry all come into my life this year. And I have been raising them under the care advise from this forum. And let me tell you...the difference of how these three are doing and their growth rates compared to Rue (who was raised incorrectly for 6 months and was probably only surviving) is miles apart. I do not ever regret following the advise given here and will carry on doing so. Yes they may not be biologists or vets for that matter but they are caring people who most probably don't care about the owner of the tortoise but they do care about the tort. They are constantly learning in the school of life (a torts life). And Yvonne is one of the nicest people I have gotten to know on here. So by all means put your warning here but i hope that other people will take this opportunity to post some of their stories of how TFO helped them with the care of their tortoises. Making it possible for any newcomers to make up their own minds on whether they want to follow your advice or the advice from people who have the well being of my tortoises in their hearts.


Ah shucks! (Yvonne holds her hands behind her back and scuffs her toe in the sand) 

No, you can't post on the thread anymore. Someone (I think probably Jaizei) locked it. I wasn't online, or I would have locked it. Too bad everyone couldn't have stayed civil and not been rude. Your post above is an excellent rebut to an ugly post.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep, locked


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Dam tried again but not working. Oh well. It took me a long time to type that out on my mobile. I use one finger typing as two causes even more typos than usual.[emoji23] [emoji23]


I totally understand. When I'm on my Kindle (small screen and keyboard, yet bigger than your mobile!) I have to use a stylus or I can't hit the right keys at all.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah shucks! (Yvonne holds her hands behind her back and scuffs her toe in the sand)
> 
> No, you can't post on the thread anymore. Someone (I think probably Jaizei) locked it. I wasn't online, or I would have locked it. Too bad everyone couldn't have stayed civil and not been rude. Your post above is an excellent rebut to an ugly post.


That was the plan as no use on creating a new thread. Although I just might.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, locked
> 
> View attachment 241107


I think "meatball" is the one who needs to get a grip. Funny how we can go along for weeks or months, just sailing along contentedly and then all of a sudden we get a poop disturber like him come along and cause trouble. Not everyone agrees with everything said here, but at least they don't fight about their disagreeing. Does he really think that we're all going to say, "Oh my gosh, Meatball! You're so right!!! Why didn't I see it before you so smoothly enlightened us?"


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I totally understand. When I'm on my Kindle (small screen and keyboard, yet bigger than your mobile!) I have to use a stylus or I can't hit the right keys at all.


Thats the only thing about the mobile app. All the typo's[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think "meatball" is the one who needs to get a grip. Funny how we can go along for weeks or months, just sailing along contentedly and then all of a sudden we get a poop disturber like him come along and cause trouble. Not everyone agrees with everything said here, but at least they don't fight about their disagreeing. Does he really think that we're all going to say, "Oh my gosh, Meatball! You're so right!!! Why didn't I see it before you so smoothly enlightened us?"


That is hilarious. I am not sure what his intentions where. He does however manage to cause quite a stir.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is hilarious. I am not sure what his intentions where. He does however manage to cause quite a stir.



I might just do that if he turns up again [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bed time again. Where does the day go.? Good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. [emoji8] [emoji42] [emoji42] [emoji42]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I might just do that if he turns up again [emoji23]


Whahaha.


----------



## JoesMum

My sister sent me this. i'm currently a DA vinci


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Ah shucks! (Yvonne holds her hands behind her back and scuffs her toe in the sand)
> 
> No, you can't post on the thread anymore. Someone (I think probably Jaizei) locked it. I wasn't online, or I would have locked it. Too bad everyone couldn't have stayed civil and not been rude. Your post above is an excellent rebut to an ugly post.


Ya I was in the middle of asking what the name of their "expert" was when it got shutdown. I was gonna Google the name.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I wonder what happened.


No idea Carol.
I noticed the crows were missing from my roof a couple of weeks ago, they have just disappeared.
Every year I think about evicting them and putting a guard on the pot but then they have chicks or I worry about where they would spend the winter so I've let them stay. 
This is very strange - I miss my lodgers!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to post the below on the get a grip thread but it does not want to post. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] is it me or the thread that is not allowing me to post?
> 
> Since this a warning to newcomers about this forum and you obviously want newcomers to read your warning I will thank you very nicely for giving me the opportunity to use this thread as a testament of what this forum has done for me instead. Then the newcomers can read it all and make up their own minds on whether they want to follow the advice on this forum and keep healthy and thriving tortoises or to not follow the advise and have a tortoise who either only survives or gets sick and dies.
> 
> So here goes my story. Last year on the 31 May 2017 little Rue came into my life. I had absolutely no clue on how to look after Rue. I of course googled all sorts of websites with info etc. I kept Rue in a little table with sand and grass. I thought I had it sorted. But I had sand in my table a coil uvb bulb, small little waterbowl and obviously did NOT have it sorted. I then joined TFO and had people to discuss things with. People who I could ask questions and get answers from. Have a normal discussion with. Then little Kang, Clark and Harry all come into my life this year. And I have been raising them under the care advise from this forum. And let me tell you...the difference of how these three are doing and their growth rates compared to Rue (who was raised incorrectly for 6 months and was probably only surviving) is miles apart. I do not ever regret following the advise given here and will carry on doing so. Yes they may not be biologists or vets for that matter but they are caring people who most probably don't care about the owner of the tortoise but they do care about the tort. They are constantly learning in the school of life (a torts life). And Yvonne is one of the nicest people I have gotten to know on here. So by all means put your warning here but i hope that other people will take this opportunity to post some of their stories of how TFO helped them with the care of their tortoises. Making it possible for any newcomers to make up their own minds on whether they want to follow your advice or the advice from people who have the well being of my tortoises in their hearts.


Bravo Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Bed time again. Where does the day go.? Good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. [emoji8] [emoji42] [emoji42] [emoji42]


Goodnight Carol sleep well!


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't realize how unhappy Lil Missy Kitty was with Sterling living in the house here. Now that Sterling is gone Missy is all over me. The picture is of her sitting next to me in my recliner, and she does this several times a day. She follows me around the house too.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 241119
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how unhappy Lil Missy Kitty was with Sterling living in the house here. Now that Sterling is gone Missy is all over me. The picture is of her sitting next to me in my recliner, and she does this several times a day. She follows me around the house too.


I'm not a cat person, but she is beautiful Yvonne and obviously enjoying your undivided attention.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My sister sent me this. i'm currently a DA vinci
> View attachment 241111


This afternoon with my collar bone (thats the bone in front of your shoulder right) was Durer. This morning I was DaVinci and now i am Rembrandt.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Ya I was in the middle of asking what the name of their "expert" was when it got shutdown. I was gonna Google the name.


Lol so disappointing. [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No idea Carol.
> I noticed the crows were missing from my roof a couple of weeks ago, they have just disappeared.
> Every year I think about evicting them and putting a guard on the pot but then they have chicks or I worry about where they would spend the winter so I've let them stay.
> This is very strange - I miss my lodgers!


I would too.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> My sister sent me this. i'm currently a DA vinci
> View attachment 241111



Lol!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Bravo Carol!


Aashhh thank you. I thouight very carefully about that and on how to counteract what he was saying. And came up with the plan on what would be the best way to debunks his nastiness. I couldn't post it there so i have opened up a new thread asking people to write their stories. So if you all could go and write your story of what you did wrong until TFO and then corrected your care based on the advice given here i would really appreciate your support.
Thanks guys [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji120] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol sleep well!


Thanks couldnt sleep waiting for sleeping tablets to kick in.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 241119
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how unhappy Lil Missy Kitty was with Sterling living in the house here. Now that Sterling is gone Missy is all over me. The picture is of her sitting next to me in my recliner, and she does this several times a day. She follows me around the house too.


Oh shame poor kitty. She missed her mama. But now she has her back.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aashhh thank you. I thouight very carefully about that and on how to counteract what he was saying. And came up with the plan on what would be the best way to debunks his nastiness. I couldn't post it there so i have opened up a new thread asking people to write their stories. So if you all could go and write your story of what you did wrong until TFO and then corrected your care based on the advice given here i would really appreciate your support.
> Thanks guys [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji120] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Great idea I have just added my story.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Aashhh thank you. I thouight very carefully about that and on how to counteract what he was saying. And came up with the plan on what would be the best way to debunks his nastiness. I couldn't post it there so i have opened up a new thread asking people to write their stories. So if you all could go and write your story of what you did wrong until TFO and then corrected your care based on the advice given here i would really appreciate your support.
> Thanks guys [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji120] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Just did mine!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thanks couldnt sleep waiting for sleeping tablets to kick in.


I may have missed you again Carol while I was on your thread, so you may already be snoozing, but hope you manage a good night's sleep soon.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Great idea I have just added my story.


Yay. Going to look.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to travel into the Land of Nod now too.
So Nos Da and not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yay. Going to look.


Thought you'd gone again!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Just did mine!


Ysyyyy. Going to look now


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I may have missed you again Carol while I was on your thread, so you may already be snoozing, but hope you manage a good night's sleep soon.


Still here for now. Although the eyes are starting to close.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Still here for now. Although the eyes are starting to close.


MIne too but its very warm still, so the fan will be on and although I'll be cooler the noise from it will keep me awake - can't win!!!
Will have to put my earphones in and play some music to drift off to.


----------



## Lyn W

Forgot to post the coot pictures from the other week that my sister sent me.


----------



## Lyn W

Right definitely away now so Night Night!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to post the coot pictures from the other week that my sister sent me.
> 
> View attachment 241128
> 
> View attachment 241127


They are beautiful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Right definitely away now so Night Night!


Night night.


----------



## walter stien

I am hoping to crash the party, that's what I would say as a teenager. A coworker made this poll for me, It's didn't get much action as it's own thread.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/PetFood

WS


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to post the below on the get a grip thread but it does not want to post. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] is it me or the thread that is not allowing me to post?
> 
> Since this a warning to newcomers about this forum and you obviously want newcomers to read your warning I will thank you very nicely for giving me the opportunity to use this thread as a testament of what this forum has done for me instead. Then the newcomers can read it all and make up their own minds on whether they want to follow the advice on this forum and keep healthy and thriving tortoises or to not follow the advise and have a tortoise who either only survives or gets sick and dies.
> 
> So here goes my story. Last year on the 31 May 2017 little Rue came into my life. I had absolutely no clue on how to look after Rue. I of course googled all sorts of websites with info etc. I kept Rue in a little table with sand and grass. I thought I had it sorted. But I had sand in my table a coil uvb bulb, small little waterbowl and obviously did NOT have it sorted. I then joined TFO and had people to discuss things with. People who I could ask questions and get answers from. Have a normal discussion with. Then little Kang, Clark and Harry all come into my life this year. And I have been raising them under the care advise from this forum. And let me tell you...the difference of how these three are doing and their growth rates compared to Rue (who was raised incorrectly for 6 months and was probably only surviving) is miles apart. I do not ever regret following the advise given here and will carry on doing so. Yes they may not be biologists or vets for that matter but they are caring people who most probably don't care about the owner of the tortoise but they do care about the tort. They are constantly learning in the school of life (a torts life). And Yvonne is one of the nicest people I have gotten to know on here. So by all means put your warning here but i hope that other people will take this opportunity to post some of their stories of how TFO helped them with the care of their tortoises. Making it possible for any newcomers to make up their own minds on whether they want to follow your advice or the advice from people who have the well being of my tortoises in their hearts.



That’s a beautiful story, Carol!
Was it the same troll who was too frustrated that TFO did not confirm his outdated, incorrect approach? How unfortunate for the torts.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I think "meatball" is the one who needs to get a grip. Funny how we can go along for weeks or months, just sailing along contentedly and then all of a sudden we get a poop disturber like him come along and cause trouble. Not everyone agrees with everything said here, but at least they don't fight about their disagreeing. Does he really think that we're all going to say, "Oh my gosh, Meatball! You're so right!!! Why didn't I see it before you so smoothly enlightened us?"



He’s just venting his frustration about being wrong. Some people can’t stand it, even if another being’s life is involved.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Aashhh thank you. I thouight very carefully about that and on how to counteract what he was saying. And came up with the plan on what would be the best way to debunks his nastiness. I couldn't post it there so i have opened up a new thread asking people to write their stories. So if you all could go and write your story of what you did wrong until TFO and then corrected your care based on the advice given here i would really appreciate your support.
> Thanks guys [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji120] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


I'm sorry. I just got cross with him and told him to grow up. 

I have never done that on a forum before. I'm a moderator on my IT forum and would never dream of it. I ca!e pretty close the morning after the Brexit referendum which was a very unusualday of anarchy and misbehaviour there. I have felt pretty annoyed here on occasion, but have always tried to apply my calm and collected moderator head to my posts. Apart from telling him to grow up and the "Don't feed the troll meme", I wasn't that bad, but still nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> My sister sent me this. i'm currently a DA vinci
> View attachment 241111



lol [emoji23] I feel close to Rembrandt some days


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to post the coot pictures from the other week that my sister sent me.
> 
> View attachment 241128
> 
> View attachment 241127


I love baby coots. Their chicks are unexpectedly red over the head... they're ugly, but cute


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> No idea Carol.
> I noticed the crows were missing from my roof a couple of weeks ago, they have just disappeared.
> Every year I think about evicting them and putting a guard on the pot but then they have chicks or I worry about where they would spend the winter so I've let them stay.
> This is very strange - I miss my lodgers!



Do you hear them walk across your ceiling in the mornings? 
We had crows in Turkey, always trying to make a nest behind the AC box. They made so much noise! Usually shooing them worked, but this year we moved away and on our visit last month I saw a huge nest behind the AC box. Guess they outlasted us after all.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I can't believe the week has gone so quickly!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 241119
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how unhappy Lil Missy Kitty was with Sterling living in the house here. Now that Sterling is gone Missy is all over me. The picture is of her sitting next to me in my recliner, and she does this several times a day. She follows me around the house too.



She has a beautiful face, Yvonne. Doesn’t look very “lil” anymore, but definitely content!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This afternoon with my collar bone (thats the bone in front of your shoulder right) was Durer. This morning I was DaVinci and now i am Rembrandt.



We all have our ups and downs.  Hope you’re Vermeer soon, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Aashhh thank you. I thouight very carefully about that and on how to counteract what he was saying. And came up with the plan on what would be the best way to debunks his nastiness. I couldn't post it there so i have opened up a new thread asking people to write their stories. So if you all could go and write your story of what you did wrong until TFO and then corrected your care based on the advice given here i would really appreciate your support.
> Thanks guys [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji120] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]



Will do.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thanks couldnt sleep waiting for sleeping tablets to kick in.



Stop thinking about “meatballs”


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to post the coot pictures from the other week that my sister sent me.
> 
> View attachment 241128
> 
> View attachment 241127



That’s exactly the type we have here in the parks, alongside the ducks. I took a video of how a mom and dad would dive to get something edible and then feed their babies. Will try to post later!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I'm sorry. I just got cross with him and told him to grow up.
> 
> I have never done that on a forum before. I'm a moderator on my IT forum and would never dream of it. I ca!e pretty close the morning after the Brexit referendum which was a very unusualday of anarchy and misbehaviour there. I have felt pretty annoyed here on occasion, but have always tried to apply my calm and collected moderator head to my posts. Apart from telling him to grow up and the "Don't feed the troll meme", I wasn't that bad, but still nothing to be proud of.



I haven’t read the recent posts, but what you say sounds very fair. Is that the English way of losing temper?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I love baby coots. Their chicks are unexpectedly red over the head... they're ugly, but cute



I think one of the names in Russian for coots is a “swamp chicken”, lol [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! In the afternoon we’re going to a storytelling event, a part of which will be making elderflower cordial. I didn’t know what it was even when I signed up, so this is what it is — 

“Elderflower cordial is a soft drink made largely from a refined sugar and water solution and uses the flowers of the European elderberry, (Sambucus nigra L.). Historically the cordial has been popular in North Western Europe where it has a strong Victorian heritage. However, versions of an elderflower cordial recipe can be traced back to Roman times.”

I’ll let you know if I hear anything particularly interesting during the event (sparing the gossip, of course).


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I haven’t read the recent posts, but what you say sounds very fair. Is that the English way of losing temper? [emoji14]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s a beautiful story, Carol!
> Was it the same troll who was too frustrated that TFO did not confirm his outdated, incorrect approach? How unfortunate for the torts.


Yip same one. Problem is that he manages to always get under peoples skin. I wish people like him would look at the bigger picture (Being their torts) and try and read up as much as they can and look at each and every story for the merit in those stories and then take away the infomation that seems to come up over and over again with great results. You don't have to be a biologist or vet to gain knowledge. All you have to do is watch and learn and do what seems to work over and over again. The other thing is that alot of people (especially the ones who fight about the new knowledge big time) do not realise that life is an evolution, and it changes, what matters is how you adapt to those changes and make them work for you and your animals making sure that you are being responsible and taking good care of your animals. I know that life is about survival, but why can it not be about thriving instead of only about survival.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I'm sorry. I just got cross with him and told him to grow up.
> 
> I have never done that on a forum before. I'm a moderator on my IT forum and would never dream of it. I ca!e pretty close the morning after the Brexit referendum which was a very unusualday of anarchy and misbehaviour there. I have felt pretty annoyed here on occasion, but have always tried to apply my calm and collected moderator head to my posts. Apart from telling him to grow up and the "Don't feed the troll meme", I wasn't that bad, but still nothing to be proud of.


LOL, you weren't that bad. You didn't swear or anything. I think that he is and was just one of those people who deliberately want to try and get under peoples skin and see what kind of reaction he gets. My Hubby is a scorpio and in my experience most scorpio's or at least the men scorpio's favorite past time is to push the buttons and sit back to see what kind of reastion they get. So I have relatively lots of experience with people like that. LOL My hubby is fortunate that I love him. Because sometimes I could quite easily bonk him on the head lots of times (accidentaly of course) So don't feel bad, they do tend to get to the best of us sometimes. We are only human right.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I love baby coots. Their chicks are unexpectedly red over the head... they're ugly, but cute


I have actually never seen one, so those pictures were a treat. In fact all the post cards are a treat for me, I get to see wild life across the world and beaches, and churches, and lost giants. And I don't even have to pay for it, I just get to enjoy it all.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do you hear them walk across your ceiling in the mornings?
> We had crows in Turkey, always trying to make a nest behind the AC box. They made so much noise! Usually shooing them worked, but this year we moved away and on our visit last month I saw a huge nest behind the AC box. Guess they outlasted us after all.


LOL. Way to go Crows!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I can't believe the week has gone so quickly!


I know. It is awesome, because weekend is almost here again. Although we will have a busy one.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We all have our ups and downs.  Hope you’re Vermeer soon, Carol!


Whahahaha. Me too. I must stop complaining, I hear it is bad for your digestion.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Stop thinking about “meatballs”


okay okay, I was trying to find the spaghetti to go with it, but then eventually fell asleep.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s exactly the type we have here in the parks, alongside the ducks. I took a video of how a mom and dad would dive to get something edible and then feed their babies. Will try to post later!


Yayy. Looking forward to some more wild life pics/video's


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think one of the names in Russian for coots is a “swamp chicken”, lol [emoji23]


So does that mean that they taste just like chicken but with a suttle hint of earthiness?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! In the afternoon we’re going to a storytelling event, a part of which will be making elderflower cordial. I didn’t know what it was even when I signed up, so this is what it is —
> 
> “Elderflower cordial is a soft drink made largely from a refined sugar and water solution and uses the flowers of the European elderberry, (Sambucus nigra L.). Historically the cordial has been popular in North Western Europe where it has a strong Victorian heritage. However, versions of an elderflower cordial recipe can be traced back to Roman times.”
> 
> I’ll let you know if I hear anything particularly interesting during the event (sparing the gossip, of course).


What, we want to hear the gossip. That's the best part.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yayy. Looking forward to some more wild life pics/video's


Here it is -- not the greatest quality, but still cute


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Here it is -- not the greatest quality, but still cute


aaahhhh that was awesome. Thank you. I would need to visit though  as I think that I will need to spend some quality time sussing them out properly. You know so that I can get the benefit of the whole experience.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
I have caught up again. And now need to get some work done. So will not be chating again later. Enjoy your Thursdays.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have actually never seen one, so those pictures were a treat. In fact all the post cards are a treat for me, I get to see wild life across the world and beaches, and churches, and lost giants. And I don't even have to pay for it, I just get to enjoy it all.


Coots are waterfowl like ducks. Their feet aren't webbed though. They have lobes on their toes instead.


----------



## JoesMum

Our garden is full of baby birds. Everything seems to have fledged in the last couple of days.

(Photos courtesy of the interweb)

We have loads of starlings which really can't fly straight. They're constantly hitting windows despite window stickers and closed curtains



Great t-its






Blue t-its (a better timed brood than ours)



And a young Great Spotted Woodpecker


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Coots are waterfowl like ducks. Their feet aren't webbed though. They have lobes on their toes instead.


Had to google lobes on toes for coot birds, to see what you ment. Very interesting. Must leave quite a different kind of foot print in the sand.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our garden is full of baby birds. Everything seems to have fledged in the last couple of days.
> 
> (Photos courtesy of the interweb)
> 
> We have loads of starlings which really can't fly straight. They're constantly hitting windows despite window stickers and closed curtains
> View attachment 241168
> 
> 
> Great t-its
> View attachment 241169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue t-its (a better timed brood than ours)
> View attachment 241170
> 
> 
> And a young Great Spotted Woodpecker
> View attachment 241171


You have such an awesome variety of birds in your garden. I take it that in the summer months you sit back with a nice cup of tea and watch the birds in the garden.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Had to google lobes on toes for coot birds, to see what you ment. Very interesting. Must leave quite a different kind of foot print in the sand.


More likely to be mud. They're pond birds


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You have such an awesome variety of birds in your garden. I take it that in the summer months you sit back with a nice cup of tea and watch the birds in the garden.


i sit back and watch year round. It's why I have the feeders (and dislike cats). We get all sorts of interesting things through and in winter, when food is scarce, the feeders are a big pull.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> More likely to be mud. They're pond birds


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> i sit back and watch year round. It's why I have the feeders (and dislike cats). We get all sorts of interesting things through and in winter, when food is scarce, the feeders are a big pull.


Sounds really nice and peaceful. Living the dream.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Even older than that. "When Johnny Comes Marching Home Again" was one.
> 
> I'll never smile again
> Lili Marlene
> You Made Me Love You



These songs are really old. But I know Lili Marlene, - of course.
Would you like me singing for you the song or are there too many painful memories when you hear it ?
But when you want to hear it: In German or in English ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I love lots of songs- I have no one favorite because I like too many!!!!


Okay.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 - The old family piano now sitting in my living room:
> 
> View attachment 241066
> View attachment 241067


It is beautiful. I can imagine how many wonderful memories it has for you.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!
> So I’m driving 6 hours on Friday to see my niece graduate from high school and my sister wants me to take her desert tortoise home.
> I just don’t feel ready to add another and the following weekend I’m going out of town so I’m not sure I have enough time to put up a temporary pen for him.
> I just don’t know what to do. I wish I would have known a couple of weeks ago so I could plan.


Why does your sister wants to give away her desert tortoise ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Banana trees are unlikely to survive the German winter any more than they'd survive ours!


Yepp ! Unfortunately


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Just back from a long morning kayak paddle on the edges of the Chesapeake Bay. We spotted a Green Heron, multiple large Blue Herons, many White Snowy Egrets, nesting Ospreys, one sitting Bald Eagle, and a few horseshoe crabs.
> 
> Lunch spot
> View attachment 241101
> View attachment 241102
> View attachment 241103


BEAUTIFUL ! I could stay for hours at such a beautiful place in nature.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. We have 6 - 10c mornings then it goes up to 25 - 27c during the day then back to really cold at night. Crazy crazy crazy.


Hi Carol, that sounds really crazy. 6 C is really cold and 27 C really hot ( to my opinion ). Both temps in one day is crazy !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 241119
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how unhappy Lil Missy Kitty was with Sterling living in the house here. Now that Sterling is gone Missy is all over me. The picture is of her sitting next to me in my recliner, and she does this several times a day. She follows me around the house too.


What happend to Sterling ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What happend to Sterling ?



Sterling got very sick (Misty too) and had bad diarrhoea. Sadly she died very quickly. Misty, thankfully recovered.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> LOL, you weren't that bad. You didn't swear or anything. I think that he is and was just one of those people who deliberately want to try and get under peoples skin and see what kind of reaction he gets. My Hubby is a scorpio and in my experience most scorpio's or at least the men scorpio's favorite past time is to push the buttons and sit back to see what kind of reastion they get. So I have relatively lots of experience with people like that. LOL My hubby is fortunate that I love him. Because sometimes I could quite easily bonk him on the head lots of times (accidentaly of course) So don't feel bad, they do tend to get to the best of us sometimes. We are only human right.


Hi Carol, I am a scorpio too. They are very "hot blooded" and agressive when they are irritated. Right ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sterling got very sick (Misty too) and had bad diarrhoea. Sadly she died very quickly. Misty, thankfully recovered.


Oh my God. That is so sad. The lovely Sterling died ? I`ve seen pictures of her and she was beautiful. RIP little Sterling. I am so sorry that she died.
And Misty ? It is very unnusual that cat and dog suffer the same diarrhea. It can`t be a virus. It sounds like something poisioning or bad food. Luckily Misty is still alive.
What has the VET said ?

Poor Yvonne. I can imagine what you have gone trough.
Let me give you a big, long electronic hug ! I know too well how much it hurts to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> These songs are really old. But I know Lili Marlene, - of course.
> Would you like me singing for you the song or are there too many painful memories when you hear it ?
> But when you want to hear it: In German or in English ?


I think I remember hearing it sung by Greta Garbo in German. I have nothing but good memories of those times. . . not sad at all. I'd love for you to sing it for us in German!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh my God. That is so sad. The lovely Sterling died ? I`ve seen pictures of her and she was beautiful. RIP little Sterling. I am so sorry that she died.
> And Misty ? It is very unnusual that cat and dog suffer the same diarrhea. It can`t be a virus. It sounds like something poisioning or bad food. Luckily Misty is still alive.
> What has the VET said ?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Yvonne. I can imagine what you have gone trough.
> Let me give you a big, long electronic hug ! I know too well how much it hurts to lose a beloved pet.



Thank you. . . I'm not ready to talk about it yet.


----------



## Kristoff

@Dan42 Did that ungrateful box turtle you rescued do something like that? —  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-42550009


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> @Dan42 Did that ungrateful box turtle you rescued do something like that? —  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-42550009


Oh that cat is so ungrateful! It's used up a few lives I think


----------



## JoesMum

I just found this little miracle in the garden



In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost. 

And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried. 

I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> 
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured


That is SO COOL!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> 
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured



Awww, so special!!

You could name him Lil Joe.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Do you hear them walk across your ceiling in the mornings?
> We had crows in Turkey, always trying to make a nest behind the AC box. They made so much noise! Usually shooing them worked, but this year we moved away and on our visit last month I saw a huge nest behind the AC box. Guess they outlasted us after all.


Not the ceilings but I could hear them in the chimney breast.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> That’s exactly the type we have here in the parks, alongside the ducks. I took a video of how a mom and dad would dive to get something edible and then feed their babies. Will try to post later!


Dad was doing all the food collecting that day. He would bring it back, pass it to mum and then she would pass it on to the chicks - team work!
I don't think the chicks were old enough to have left the nest at that point., it was lovely to watch the coot family.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Coots are waterfowl like ducks. Their feet aren't webbed though. They have lobes on their toes instead.


They have amazing feet!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our garden is full of baby birds. Everything seems to have fledged in the last couple of days.
> 
> (Photos courtesy of the interweb)
> 
> We have loads of starlings which really can't fly straight. They're constantly hitting windows despite window stickers and closed curtains
> View attachment 241168
> 
> 
> Great t-its
> View attachment 241169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue t-its (a better timed brood than ours)
> View attachment 241170
> 
> 
> And a young Great Spotted Woodpecker
> View attachment 241171


The swallows have only just arrived here, and taken up their usual residence under the eaves of a neighbours house. 
They are very late getting to UK this year because of storms below the sahara and then the bad European weather, so very pleased they made it.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> 
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured


How wonderful and what a special find - even better to have one directly connected to Joe.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured


A lovely sign / memory of Joe.


----------



## Lyn W

Caught up at last!
Hi to everyone.
It's been a dry but cooler and cloudier day here for us and welcomed by me. 
I've been out on my bike to collect some weeds for Lola but he turned his nose up at them before going to bed. 
He's not eaten much at all today just walked it all over the place. 
One step forward and two back!
No results yet.
Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Caught up at last!
> Hi to everyone.
> It's been a dry but cooler and cloudier day here for us and welcomed by me.
> I've been out on my bike to collect some weeds for Lola but he turned his nose up at them before going to bed.
> He's not eaten much at all today just walked it all over the place.
> One step forward and two back!
> No results yet.
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.


Hi Lyn. Is Lola outside every day ? In the UK you have nice warm tortoise weather like in Germany I have read.


----------



## Bee62

It is raining ! My torts get some natural humidity....
They are outside.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn. Is Lola outside every day ? In the UK you have nice warm tortoise weather like in Germany I have read.


Hi Sabine Lola is put outside when I come back from work and on weekends/holidays if it is sunny and the ground temps are 70'F or more. I don't let him out if its wet as it's usually too cold with it for a leopard.
My garden is quite a sun trap and on sunny days I try to get home early so that he has stronger sun and uvb. It gets quite a lot of evening sun but it is not secure enough from anyone who may want to get in so I can't leave him out while I'm at work.
The trouble is, Lola gets very stressed when he is outside even though he has plants and a hide for cover and grass and weeds to nibble on. He spends all his time trying to get back indoors. He has always been like that.
Last weekend I blocked his way into his room by using a 3 foot plank on it's edge across the outside door which has a step up to it - I found him balancing the plank on his back - he had managed to lift it with his head and squeeze under it! He is very determined and I wished I had my camera handy to show everyone what he gets up to.
I have found that it is better to just let him wander out on his own as he does seem calmer then and will bask a little but only for short spells.
Most torts like to be out exploring but Lola is a very strange tortoise!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> @Dan42 Did that ungrateful box turtle you rescued do something like that? —  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-42550009


Speaking of @Dan42 , where the heck is he?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> 
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured


Is it in a good place to leave it, or will you have to dig it up and move it?



Bee62 said:


> It is raining ! My torts get some natural humidity....
> They are outside.


What's the temperature out there? When it rains here it's damned cold!!! Br-r-r-r



Lyn W said:


> Hi Sabine Lola is put outside when I come back from work and on weekends/holidays if it is sunny and the ground temps are 70'F or more. I don't let him out if its wet as it's usually too cold with it for a leopard.
> My garden is quite a sun trap and on sunny days I try to get home early so that he has stronger sun and uvb. It gets quite a lot of evening sun but it is not secure enough from anyone who may want to get in so I can't leave him out while I'm at work.
> The trouble is, Lola gets very stressed when he is outside even though he has plants and a hide for cover and grass and weeds to nibble on. He spends all his time trying to get back indoors. He has always been like that.
> Last weekend I blocked his way into his room by using a 3 foot plank on it's edge across the outside door which has a step up to it - I found him balancing the plank on his back - he had managed to lift it with his head and squeeze under it! He is very determined and I wished I had my camera handy to show everyone what he gets up to.
> I have found that it is better to just let him wander out on his own as he does seem calmer then and will bask a little but only for short spells.
> Most torts like to be out exploring but Lola is a very strange tortoise!


I know he's been a little under the weather, so to speak, but Lola is one spoiled tortoise!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of @Dan42 , where the heck is he?



His name is @DE42 and I don’t know where Dan is


----------



## DE42

Sorry been gone a few days. I had another TIA. It feeling the best.

I'm at the hospital not for a Ultrasound of my leg. Looking for more blood clots.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Is it in a good place to leave it, or will you have to dig it up and move it?



I am hoping to leave it. The periwinkle has spread a lot in 8 years and will be hacked back.


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> @Dan42 Did that ungrateful box turtle you rescued do something like that? —  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-42550009


Pretty much. It got up under the dash by crawling up the firewall insulation then over and behind the middle console under where the radio and all that is.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Sorry been gone a few days. I had another TIA. It feeling the best.
> 
> I'm at the hospital not for a Ultrasound of my leg. Looking for more blood clots.


Aw geez, Dan. Are you now on first name basis with all the employees of that hospital?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> His name is @DE42 and I don’t know where Dan is


Darn it! I knew that. Sorry, Dan.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Sorry been gone a few days. I had another TIA. It feeling the best.
> 
> I'm at the hospital not for a Ultrasound of my leg. Looking for more blood clots.


I do hope thry don't find any. Good luck


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> 
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured



Oh, how beautiful! Hope they tasted really good to Joe


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Caught up at last!
> Hi to everyone.
> It's been a dry but cooler and cloudier day here for us and welcomed by me.
> I've been out on my bike to collect some weeds for Lola but he turned his nose up at them before going to bed.
> He's not eaten much at all today just walked it all over the place.
> One step forward and two back!
> No results yet.
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.



Silly Lola  He doesn’t even know how much trouble it is for his mom to get him fresh weeds. Kids these days!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Sorry been gone a few days. I had another TIA. It feeling the best.
> 
> I'm at the hospital not for a Ultrasound of my leg. Looking for more blood clots.





JoesMum said:


> I do hope thry don't find any. Good luck



Agree with Linda. 
When were you planning to get the turtle?


----------



## Kristoff

Well, I’m back from the elderflower cordial making + storytelling event. Brought back a bucket of the cordial. It’s a lot like a lemonade. It’s cooling now in the cold dark cellar. Will leave some tomorrow morning for Montgomery to take around.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Well, I’m back from the elderflower cordial making + storytelling event. Brought back a bucket of the cordial. It’s a lot like a lemonade. It’s cooling now in the cold dark cellar. Will leave some tomorrow morning for Montgomery to take around.


That sounds good


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, that sounds really crazy. 6 C is really cold and 27 C really hot ( to my opinion ). Both temps in one day is crazy !


Yip it definitly is. This is why people get sick.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, I am a scorpio too. They are very "hot blooded" and agressive when they are irritated. Right ?


Right!! [emoji6]


----------



## DE42

Well it supposed to come today lo


Kristoff said:


> Agree with Linda.
> When were you planning to get the turtle?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @Dan42 Did that ungrateful box turtle you rescued do something like that? —  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-42550009


Lol shame.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> 
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured


Oh how awesome is that. Clever plant.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Right!! [emoji6]



Lol, Carol, you sure know how to talk to Scorpios: Just smile and say yes


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Sorry been gone a few days. I had another TIA. It feeling the best.
> 
> I'm at the hospital not for a Ultrasound of my leg. Looking for more blood clots.



Big hug to you!! I was worried about you!! You can’t scare us like that!!


----------



## DE42

I know I'm constantly dieing lol


Momof4 said:


> Big hug to you!! I was worried about you!! You can’t scare us like that!!


----------



## CarolM

Oh Lola Lola Lola!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is raining ! My torts get some natural humidity....
> They are outside.


Nice pure water for your torts. Yayyy


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Is it in a good place to leave it, or will you have to dig it up and move it?
> 
> 
> What's the temperature out there? When it rains here it's damned cold!!! Br-r-r-r
> 
> 
> I know he's been a little under the weather, so to speak, but Lola is one spoiled tortoise!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Sorry been gone a few days. I had another TIA. It feeling the best.
> 
> I'm at the hospital not for a Ultrasound of my leg. Looking for more blood clots.


Oh no Dan. Please keep us updated. We worry about you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well, I’m back from the elderflower cordial making + storytelling event. Brought back a bucket of the cordial. It’s a lot like a lemonade. It’s cooling now in the cold dark cellar. Will leave some tomorrow morning for Montgomery to take around.


Hmm. Want to try that.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I know I'm constantly dieing lol


We are all dieing. Some of us are doing it more quickly than others. Hopefully your death is a long way off!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well it supposed to come today lo


Oh dear.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh Lola Lola Lola!!!


There's a song about that





It contains the most appropriate lyric


> Girls will be boys, and boys will be girls
> It's a mixed-up, muddled-up, shook-up world
> Except for Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola


----------



## Kristoff

Bedtime here. Leaving you with fragrant elderflowers:


Good night, roommates!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lol, Carol, you sure know how to talk to Scorpios: Just smile and say yes


Whahaha. I am having a really good chuckle right now. My father is scorpio. My two bosses are scorpio. My husband is scorpio. My nephew is scorpio. Learnt the hard way. Say yes and then just do it your own way anyway. [emoji23] [emoji23] No actually I need this laugh. Went to the Osteopath today but it was a guy standing in for the lady I normally see. Anyway he does things quite different from her. He is very gentle but the afteraffects pack quite a punch. So feeling a little fragile at the moment. And then to top it off tonight to save some time I soaked all four torts together and then noticed these white little stones in the water. So have been reading up on the causes. But they have water in their enclosure get soaked everyday for about 30 to 45 min. But I think that i might be giving too much vitacal supplement which has vit d3. So that has also been worrying me. And because I soaked them together I don't know which one it came from [emoji85] . I suspect Rue considering the others are only between 2 to 3 months old. [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I know I'm constantly dieing lol


No no no. Don't ever say that. Fate just might be listening. You are constantly living but with some really difficult challenges.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are all dieing. Some of us are doing it more quickly than others. Hopefully your death is a long way off!


You sound like my youngest right now.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I am having a really good chuckle right now. My father is scorpio. My two bosses are scorpio. My husband is scorpio. My nephew is scorpio. Learnt the hard way. Say yes and then just do it your own way anyway. [emoji23] [emoji23] No actually I need this laugh. Went to the Osteopath today but it was a guy standing in for the lady I normally see. Anyway he does things quite different from her. He is very gentle but the afteraffects pack quite a punch. So feeling a little fragile at the moment. And then to top it off tonight to save some time I soaked all four torts together and then noticed these white little stones in the water. So have been reading up on the causes. But they have water in their enclosure get soaked everyday for about 30 to 45 min. But I think that i might be giving too much vitacal supplement which has vit d3. So that has also been worrying me. And because I soaked them together I don't know which one it came from [emoji85] . I suspect Rue considering the others are only between 2 to 3 months old. [emoji22]


Sorry you are feeling rough after the treatment today 

Most species of tort seem to have poor uptake of Vitamin D through diet. They make their own from exposure to UVB light (including sunlight)

A very tiny pinch of calcium powder (without additives) sprinkled on food three times a week is all that's needed. No more as you can oberdo it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There's a song about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It contains the most appropriate lyric


Whahaha. Lyn should play it for Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bedtime here. Leaving you with fragrant elderflowers:
> View attachment 241230
> 
> Good night, roommates!


That looks like it was lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry you are feeling rough after the treatment today
> 
> Most species of tort seem to have poor uptake of Vitamin D through diet. They make their own from exposure to UVB light (including sunlight)
> 
> A very tiny pinch of calcium powder (without additives) sprinkled on food three times a week is all that's needed. No more as you can oberdo it.


Yes so it seems. From what I researched on TFO. If they have cuttle bone in their enclosure and do eat it do you think I need to add calcium powder as well? And will be holding off on the vd3 for now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry you are feeling rough after the treatment today
> 
> Most species of tort seem to have poor uptake of Vitamin D through diet. They make their own from exposure to UVB light (including sunlight)
> 
> A very tiny pinch of calcium powder (without additives) sprinkled on food three times a week is all that's needed. No more as you can oberdo it.


I also read that it is good to add some minerall if they have the stones, supposed to help pass them? These were very small and kind of popped when I squeezed them. Should have taken a photo.


----------



## CarolM

Anyhoo. I did not fall asleep until late last night and with the adjustment session am feeling quite nackered. So I will be saying Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams for now and not chat again in the morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Well it supposed to come today lo


Will you be home from hospital to accept it?



Kristoff said:


> Bedtime here. Leaving you with fragrant elderflowers:
> View attachment 241230
> 
> Good night, roommates!


What pretty little munchkins! And look at the dare devil in the background.

Good night!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yes so it seems. From what I researched on TFO. If they have cuttle bone in their enclosure and do eat it do you think I need to add calcium powder as well? And will be holding off on the vd3 for now.


If they're eating the cuttlebone don't bother with anything else


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I also read that it is good to add some minerall if they have the stones, supposed to help pass them? These were very small and kind of popped when I squeezed them. Should have taken a photo.


If they're very small chances are you spotted them early. Minerall is for big stones that are difficult to pass. I wouldn't bother now


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If they're eating the cuttlebone don't bother with anything else


Ok perfect. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If they're very small chances are you spotted them early. Minerall is for big stones that are difficult to pass. I wouldn't bother now


Great. Okay good night for real this time. [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Will you be home from hospital to accept it?
> 
> 
> What pretty little munchkins! And look at the dare devil in the background.
> 
> Good night!


I did. I'll get pics later it tomorrow. I went on in to work. I had left instructions on what to do with the package just in case I was not there but I was able to make it back before he came.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Sabine Lola is put outside when I come back from work and on weekends/holidays if it is sunny and the ground temps are 70'F or more. I don't let him out if its wet as it's usually too cold with it for a leopard.
> My garden is quite a sun trap and on sunny days I try to get home early so that he has stronger sun and uvb. It gets quite a lot of evening sun but it is not secure enough from anyone who may want to get in so I can't leave him out while I'm at work.
> The trouble is, Lola gets very stressed when he is outside even though he has plants and a hide for cover and grass and weeds to nibble on. He spends all his time trying to get back indoors. He has always been like that.
> Last weekend I blocked his way into his room by using a 3 foot plank on it's edge across the outside door which has a step up to it - I found him balancing the plank on his back - he had managed to lift it with his head and squeeze under it! He is very determined and I wished I had my camera handy to show everyone what he gets up to.
> I have found that it is better to just let him wander out on his own as he does seem calmer then and will bask a little but only for short spells.
> Most torts like to be out exploring but Lola is a very strange tortoise!


From your description Lola is a really strange tortoise. So much "personality" and stubbornness in a shell.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There's a song about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It contains the most appropriate lyric


That's our song!
I sing it to him when he is in his soak and stroke his leg.
He either nods off or it makes him pass urates! 
That's what he thinks of my voice!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Is it in a good place to leave it, or will you have to dig it up and move it?
> 
> 
> What's the temperature out there? When it rains here it's damned cold!!! Br-r-r-r
> 
> 
> I know he's been a little under the weather, so to speak, but Lola is one spoiled tortoise!


It was a little thunderstorm. Before it began it was full sunny and warm. When the rain was over I took the torts back into their warm indoor enclosures. 
When it is raining and cloudy it is to cold for the torts outside here too. Even my little Hermanns have to stay indoor then.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Bedtime here. Leaving you with fragrant elderflowers:
> View attachment 241230
> 
> Good night, roommates!


Goodnight Lena will look forward to trying some of your elderflower cordial.
Is it the non alcoholic version of elderberry wine?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Lyn should play it for Lola.


I sing it to him everyday!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Anyhoo. I did not fall asleep until late last night and with the adjustment session am feeling quite nackered. So I will be saying Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams for now and not chat again in the morning.


Goodnight Carol hope you soon recover from the after effects of your session with the osteopath.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That's our song!
> I sing it to him when he is in his soak and stroke his leg.
> He either nods off or it makes him pass urates!
> That's what he thinks of my voice!


 What do you do ? Singing to make him pass urates ?
I would never think of that with my torts .....


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> What do you do ? Singing to make him pass urates ?
> I would never think of that with my torts .....


I know, I know - my friends and family think I'm mad too!
It's just something he started to do when I sing his song.
I noticed that as soon as I start singing he positions his rear and out pop the urates!
It's a bit harsh but it's his way of telling me I have a rubbish voice!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Right!! [emoji6]


Welcome to the club of suffering people....


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I know he's been a little under the weather, so to speak, but Lola is one spoiled tortoise!


He certainly is, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Lol, Carol, you sure know how to talk to Scorpios: Just smile and say yes


But when the "right" answer should be "No" you have a problem....


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Sorry been gone a few days. I had another TIA. It feeling the best.
> 
> I'm at the hospital not for a Ultrasound of my leg. Looking for more blood clots.


Hope you are feeling better Dan and that they don't find any clots.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I know, I know - my friends and family think I'm mad too!
> It's just something he started to do when I sing his song.
> I noticed that as soon as I start singing he positions his rear and out pop the urates!
> It's a bit harsh but it's his way of telling me I have a rubbish voice!


I WANT TO SEE THAT ! Can you please take a video of your singing and Lolas pooping ?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I WANT TO SEE THAT ! Can you please take a video of your singing and Lolas pooping ?


Sadly I don't have a video camera, but if I can borrow one I will.
Goodnight for now Sabine.


----------



## Lyn W

I will say Nos Da now
I have been watching the Springwatch Live cameras on TV in between posting 
they are showing a river in night vision at the moment and it's very relaxing
so I think I'm just about ready to sleep.
Happy Friday to you all and take care.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Sadly I don't have a video camera, but if I can borrow one I will.
> Goodnight for now Sabine.


Goodnight Lyn and sleep well. I think Lola loves you very much because you sing for him.


----------



## Momof4

Well, I found a space for my new tort. I still need to add a few visual barriers but it’s coming along. It turned out to be 6x15ish.
Now, to get him home after 5-6 hours in the car.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Well, I found a space for my new tort. I still need to add a few visual barriers but it’s coming along. It turned out to be 6x15ish.
> Now, to get him home after 5-6 hours in the car.
> View attachment 241236
> 
> View attachment 241237


It looks good what you have created for the new tort. Good luck and drive save. We are looking forward for pics.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Well, I found a space for my new tort. I still need to add a few visual barriers but it’s coming along. It turned out to be 6x15ish.
> Now, to get him home after 5-6 hours in the car.
> View attachment 241236
> 
> View attachment 241237



Looks good, nice work. Get that tort and we will need lots of pix.


----------



## Bambam1989

I can't remember if I've said hi to everyone today(yeah its been that kinda day)
So hi everyone! 
Have only skimmed the posts so I probably have missed alot of stuff.
I'm going to go over to the garden thread and post a few pics then take a nap[emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

So....our Sully is at the 70 pound marker...or more. Is outside in his heated house eats grass, and everything else we feed him. And, have seen plenty of people feeding larger Sullys whole ears of corn. Never thought twice about the safety of corn for a tortoise.

The last week or so, corn on sale here for 20 cents/cob.

We started feeding our guy one or more per day. Loves the husks and corn...

But wait, the Tort Table says this!


The plant from which we get Corn on the Cob is actually a grass. It is safe to feed the leaves to your tortoise, but you should not feed the vegetable itself (the ears or cobs of corn) as it is too high in phosphorous, protein, and sugars which can ferment in the tortoise's gut causing acidosis, a *condition that can cause severe intestinal problems and possibly death). *
*Wow....who knew!

I guess only husks starting tomorrow. Anyone else feed whole corn on the cob..? @Lancecham *


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I did. I'll get pics later it tomorrow. I went on in to work. I had left instructions on what to do with the package just in case I was not there but I was able to make it back before he came.


Yayy. Can't wait to see the pics and so happy for you. You have been waiting a long time for him/her.
How are you feeling?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's our song!
> I sing it to him when he is in his soak and stroke his leg.
> He either nods off or it makes him pass urates!
> That's what he thinks of my voice!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It was a little thunderstorm. Before it began it was full sunny and warm. When the rain was over I took the torts back into their warm indoor enclosures.
> When it is raining and cloudy it is to cold for the torts outside here too. Even my little Hermanns have to stay indoor then.


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I sing it to him everyday!


Try playing it and see if he responds differently [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol hope you soon recover from the after effects of your session with the osteopath.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I know, I know - my friends and family think I'm mad too!
> It's just something he started to do when I sing his song.
> I noticed that as soon as I start singing he positions his rear and out pop the urates!
> It's a bit harsh but it's his way of telling me I have a rubbish voice!


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But when the "right" answer should be "No" you have a problem....


No. Well at least with hubby it isn't. The "No" comes out and the mad cancerian emotional I am going to fight this look comes out. Hubby takes one look closes his mouth and walks away.[emoji23] [emoji23] Actually I lie, thats what I wish would happen. He normally then gets a gleam in his eye and he most probably thinks to himself whoop whoop lets see how far we can push the buttons before the bomb goes off.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I will say Nos Da now
> I have been watching the Springwatch Live cameras on TV in between posting
> they are showing a river in night vision at the moment and it's very relaxing
> so I think I'm just about ready to sleep.
> Happy Friday to you all and take care.


Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, I found a space for my new tort. I still need to add a few visual barriers but it’s coming along. It turned out to be 6x15ish.
> Now, to get him home after 5-6 hours in the car.
> View attachment 241236
> 
> View attachment 241237


Oh wow. That looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I can't remember if I've said hi to everyone today(yeah its been that kinda day)
> So hi everyone!
> Have only skimmed the posts so I probably have missed alot of stuff.
> I'm going to go over to the garden thread and post a few pics then take a nap[emoji16]


Enjoy your nap. Saw your pics in the garden thread. Really beautiful.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> So....our Sully is at the 70 pound marker...or more. Is outside in his heated house eats grass, and everything else we feed him. And, have seen plenty of people feeding larger Sullys whole ears of corn. Never thought twice about the safety of corn for a tortoise.
> 
> The last week or so, corn on sale here for 20 cents/cob.
> 
> We started feeding our guy one or more per day. Loves the husks and corn...
> 
> But wait, the Tort Table says this!
> 
> 
> The plant from which we get Corn on the Cob is actually a grass. It is safe to feed the leaves to your tortoise, but you should not feed the vegetable itself (the ears or cobs of corn) as it is too high in phosphorous, protein, and sugars which can ferment in the tortoise's gut causing acidosis, a *condition that can cause severe intestinal problems and possibly death). *
> *Wow....who knew!
> 
> I guess only husks starting tomorrow. Anyone else feed whole corn on the cob..? @Lancecham *



TTT is biased toward Testudo. The same may not apply to Sulcata.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Lena will look forward to trying some of your elderflower cordial.
> Is it the non alcoholic version of elderberry wine?



This one is made of flowers, and yes, sadly non-alcoholic


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's our song!
> I sing it to him when he is in his soak and stroke his leg.
> He either nods off or it makes him pass urates!
> That's what he thinks of my voice!



It fits him better than you probably knew at first — about the boy/girl mix-up


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> But when the "right" answer should be "No" you have a problem....



Then you reconsider the “right” answer 
Of course, I agree with you, Sabine!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Well, I found a space for my new tort. I still need to add a few visual barriers but it’s coming along. It turned out to be 6x15ish.
> Now, to get him home after 5-6 hours in the car.
> View attachment 241236
> 
> View attachment 241237



Good job, Kathy! Especially on such a short notice. He’ll be so happy with you!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I can't remember if I've said hi to everyone today(yeah its been that kinda day)
> So hi everyone!
> Have only skimmed the posts so I probably have missed alot of stuff.
> I'm going to go over to the garden thread and post a few pics then take a nap[emoji16]



Hi, Bambam! Are you turning your garden into the Garden of Eden?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> So....our Sully is at the 70 pound marker...or more. Is outside in his heated house eats grass, and everything else we feed him. And, have seen plenty of people feeding larger Sullys whole ears of corn. Never thought twice about the safety of corn for a tortoise.
> 
> The last week or so, corn on sale here for 20 cents/cob.
> 
> We started feeding our guy one or more per day. Loves the husks and corn...
> 
> But wait, the Tort Table says this!
> 
> 
> The plant from which we get Corn on the Cob is actually a grass. It is safe to feed the leaves to your tortoise, but you should not feed the vegetable itself (the ears or cobs of corn) as it is too high in phosphorous, protein, and sugars which can ferment in the tortoise's gut causing acidosis, a *condition that can cause severe intestinal problems and possibly death). *
> *Wow....who knew!
> 
> I guess only husks starting tomorrow. Anyone else feed whole corn on the cob..? @Lancecham *



Oh dear. I hope it’s safe for sullies... One of those tricky things that only experienced keepers can help you with.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> TTT is biased toward Testudo. The same may not apply to Sulcata.



My thinking also. TFO to the rescue!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Friday here. No yoga this week, and no kids to pick up from school. Daughter is going on a play date! Woohoo!!!  We’re planning to go to a farm animal fair tomorrow — the largest in Denmark, and it seems I’ll have free access as a volunteer photographer for the city of Roskilde.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I can't remember if I've said hi to everyone today(yeah its been that kinda day)
> So hi everyone!
> Have only skimmed the posts so I probably have missed alot of stuff.
> I'm going to go over to the garden thread and post a few pics then take a nap[emoji16]


Hi Bambam !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> So....our Sully is at the 70 pound marker...or more. Is outside in his heated house eats grass, and everything else we feed him. And, have seen plenty of people feeding larger Sullys whole ears of corn. Never thought twice about the safety of corn for a tortoise.
> 
> The last week or so, corn on sale here for 20 cents/cob.
> 
> We started feeding our guy one or more per day. Loves the husks and corn...
> 
> But wait, the Tort Table says this!
> 
> 
> The plant from which we get Corn on the Cob is actually a grass. It is safe to feed the leaves to your tortoise, but you should not feed the vegetable itself (the ears or cobs of corn) as it is too high in phosphorous, protein, and sugars which can ferment in the tortoise's gut causing acidosis, a *condition that can cause severe intestinal problems and possibly death). *
> *Wow....who knew!
> 
> I guess only husks starting tomorrow. Anyone else feed whole corn on the cob..? @Lancecham *


I think it is not dangerous for a big sulcata eating one ear of corn from time to time but it should not be a part of the daily meal.
I admit that I feed sometimes a banana to my sullies and they love it. They never get diarrhea from one banana in two weeks but when I would feed bananas daily.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Friday here. No yoga this week, and no kids to pick up from school. Daughter is going on a play date! Woohoo!!!  We’re planning to go to a farm animal fair tomorrow — the largest in Denmark, and it seems I’ll have free access as a volunteer photographer for the city of Roskilde.


Your plan for the weekend sounds good. Please don`t forget to take pictures for us.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No. Well at least with hubby it isn't. The "No" comes out and the mad cancerian emotional I am going to fight this look comes out. Hubby takes one look closes his mouth and walks away.[emoji23] [emoji23] Actually I lie, thats what I wish would happen. He normally then gets a gleam in his eye and he most probably thinks to himself whoop whoop lets see how far we can push the buttons before the bomb goes off.


The bomb is very, very sensitive. Be careful, and when it is exploding.....-run away as fast as you can


----------



## Bee62

Hi friends, today I took a short video of my torts being outside. 
This spring is amazing. So many warm, even hot days are very unnusual for Germany. 
My sullies and my redfoot ( they are only outdoors together ) enjoy it.


----------



## Bee62

and my Monty enjoyed the warm weather together with the torts


----------



## Bee62

But at last the tortoises had been too curious and Monty decided to take a nap in the sun without the nasty walking stones ...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> TTT is biased toward Testudo. The same may not apply to Sulcata.



Thank you....makes sense.


----------



## Bee62

a view of my terrace. Please excuse the mess. That is me .....


One of my old dogs. Her name is "Mara" and she is 12 years old.



A view from the terrace in the tortoise garden. On the right side you see the bunny cage of my little Hermanns tortoises. They would get lost when I put them in a bigger outdoor enclosure but they have soil and gras in the cage too and are save against crows. My big sullies are to heavy for crows or ravens.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi friends, today I took a short video of my torts being outside.
> This spring is amazing. So many warm, even hot days are very unnusual for Germany.
> My sullies and my redfoot ( they are only outdoors together ) enjoy it.


Munch, munch, munch! Oh no, Bee's grass won't last long!!   
I hear someone is meowing for attention in the background.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> and my Monty enjoyed the warm weather together with the torts
> 
> View attachment 241280
> View attachment 241281
> 
> View attachment 241282
> 
> View attachment 241283


Ooh, somebody was getting territorial there!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> and my Monty enjoyed the warm weather together with the torts
> 
> View attachment 241280
> View attachment 241281
> 
> View attachment 241282
> 
> View attachment 241283


"Get away, you silly mammal! Your species are just babies, compared to us!"


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Munch, munch, munch! Oh no, Bee's grass won't last long!!
> I hear someone is meowing for attention in the background.


Hi Lena. Thanks to the heavy rain yesterday the gras is growing well.
You are right, one of my "not in the house" cats is meowing `cause he wants me to go to him.


----------



## Kristoff

I wasted two good hours of this beautiful afternoon waiting for someone to check the heating meters. I guess I didn't even have to wait -- the guy came, checked something outside the building, and then disappeared.  Time to go for a walk. Not see you all later, roommates!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday All

A gorgeous start to the day here in Maryland. Pure blue skies, slight cool breeze, temperature around 68F and going to slowly rise through the day. Ogh...and no humidity. Following all of the rain last week, everything is G R O W I N G!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Ooh, somebody was getting territorial there!


That is my biggest sully, Leo. I am sure he is a male. A few years later and he will play "catch the cat" with the cats....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I wasted two good hours of this beautiful afternoon waiting for someone to check the heating meters. I guess I didn't even have to wait -- the guy came, checked something outside the building, and then disappeared.  Time to go for a walk. Not see you all later, roommates!



Enjoy the evening.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I wasted two good hours of this beautiful afternoon waiting for someone to check the heating meters. I guess I didn't even have to wait -- the guy came, checked something outside the building, and then disappeared.  Time to go for a walk. Not see you all later, roommates!


Enjoy your walk and calm down ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> A gorgeous start to the day here in Maryland. Pure blue skies, slight cool breeze, temperature around 68F and going to slowly rise through the day. Ogh...and no humidity. Following all of the rain last week, everything is G R O W I N G!


Sounds good for doing a kayak tour.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Sounds good for doing a kayak tour.



Yes...but later today helping a friend move house. But tomorrow is the great “Baltimore Flotilla” paddle in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor. 100’s or more paddle to promote *Clean Water, a clean Chesapeake Bay.*


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...but later today helping a friend move house. But tomorrow is the great “Baltimore Flotilla” paddle in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor. 100’s or more paddle to promote *Clean Water, a clean Chesapeake Bay.*


You know what that means ? Please PICTURES for us ! I love your nature pictures soooo much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well, I found a space for my new tort. I still need to add a few visual barriers but it’s coming along. It turned out to be 6x15ish.
> Now, to get him home after 5-6 hours in the car.
> View attachment 241236
> 
> View attachment 241237


Where does your sis live?

Depending upon how big her tortoise is, you may need to add a layer of blocks to that wall.



Bambam1989 said:


> I can't remember if I've said hi to everyone today(yeah its been that kinda day)
> So hi everyone!
> Have only skimmed the posts so I probably have missed alot of stuff.
> I'm going to go over to the garden thread and post a few pics then take a nap


'Morning, Bam Bam!


Maro2Bear said:


> So....our Sully is at the 70 pound marker...or more. Is outside in his heated house eats grass, and everything else we feed him. And, have seen plenty of people feeding larger Sullys whole ears of corn. Never thought twice about the safety of corn for a tortoise.
> 
> The last week or so, corn on sale here for 20 cents/cob.
> 
> We started feeding our guy one or more per day. Loves the husks and corn...
> 
> But wait, the Tort Table says this!
> 
> 
> The plant from which we get Corn on the Cob is actually a grass. It is safe to feed the leaves to your tortoise, but you should not feed the vegetable itself (the ears or cobs of corn) as it is too high in phosphorous, protein, and sugars which can ferment in the tortoise's gut causing acidosis, a *condition that can cause severe intestinal problems and possibly death). *
> *Wow....who knew!
> 
> I guess only husks starting tomorrow. Anyone else feed whole corn on the cob..? @Lancecham *


I have, on occasion. Glad I didn't know about the fermenting thing. Yipes!

Well, time to go start my day. Later!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You know what that means ? Please PICTURES for us ! I love your nature pictures soooo much.





Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...but later today helping a friend move house. But tomorrow is the great “Baltimore Flotilla” paddle in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor. 100’s or more paddle to promote *Clean Water, a clean Chesapeake Bay.*



Yay!!! Beautiful pictures to look forward to!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Where does your sis live?
> 
> Depending upon how big her tortoise is, you may need to add a layer of blocks to that wall.
> 
> 
> 'Morning, Bam Bam!
> 
> I have, on occasion. Glad I didn't know about the fermenting thing. Yipes!
> 
> Well, time to go start my day. Later!



Good luck with your chores, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

I took a walk. 
Found a couple of geocaches. 


Scratched my arm. 
Took a few pictures. 


The afternoon is not wasted!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all.

Son is not well. He has a stomach upset both ends (v&d) and is feeling very sorry for himself. I'm overdosing on disinfectant and hand gel.

The Roland Garros men's semi finals are on tv and I have missed most of them thanks to trying to sort out an appointment with a consultant for my shoulder. 

My GP (General Practitioner - first port of call doctor) was fine about referring me. Husband has private medical cover through work which we can use to speed the process up, but the insurance company are difficult to say the least. They have given me at least 3 different versions of what is covered in six calls over 2 days. Anyways, the appointment with the consultant is made for 10 days time and his secretary has now taken on the insurance company...I guess she is more used to dealing with them than I am 

And this weekend the tennis finals will be keeping me busy


----------



## Sesel

JoesMum said:


> *The Roland Garros men's semi finals* are on tv
> 
> And this weekend the tennis finals will be keeping me busy



Vamos Nadal!!


----------



## JoesMum

Sesel said:


> Vamos Nadal!!



I think he is heading for his 11th RG win. He’s too good on clay


----------



## Sesel

JoesMum said:


> I think he is heading for his 11th RG win. He’s too good on clay



Let's see. Thiem is also playing well


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I took a walk.
> Found a couple of geocaches.
> View attachment 241293
> 
> Scratched my arm.
> Took a few pictures.
> View attachment 241294
> 
> The afternoon is not wasted!


Scratching your arm is not good. Finding secret Geocatching treasures are ! Afternoons are never wasted.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Son is not well. He has a stomach upset both ends (v&d) and is feeling very sorry for himself. I'm overdosing on disinfectant and hand gel.
> 
> The Roland Garros men's semi finals are on tv and I have missed most of them thanks to trying to sort out an appointment with a consultant for my shoulder.
> 
> My GP (General Practitioner - first port of call doctor) was fine about referring me. Husband has private medical cover through work which we can use to speed the process up, but the insurance company are difficult to say the least. They have given me at least 3 different versions of what is covered in six calls over 2 days. Anyways, the appointment with the consultant is made for 10 days time and his secretary has now taken on the insurance company...I guess she is more used to dealing with them than I am
> 
> And this weekend the tennis finals will be keeping me busy


Oh no! I hope you get not infected. 
Vomiting is dreadful. I hate it. Having problems on boths ends is ....... I can`t describe.... urghhh


----------



## Bee62

@CarolM
Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
John Denver / Annie`s song


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Son is not well. He has a stomach upset both ends (v&d) and is feeling very sorry for himself. I'm overdosing on disinfectant and hand gel.
> 
> The Roland Garros men's semi finals are on tv and I have missed most of them thanks to trying to sort out an appointment with a consultant for my shoulder.
> 
> My GP (General Practitioner - first port of call doctor) was fine about referring me. Husband has private medical cover through work which we can use to speed the process up, but the insurance company are difficult to say the least. They have given me at least 3 different versions of what is covered in six calls over 2 days. Anyways, the appointment with the consultant is made for 10 days time and his secretary has now taken on the insurance company...I guess she is more used to dealing with them than I am
> 
> And this weekend the tennis finals will be keeping me busy



Hope your son feels better soon, and the insurance people get a telling off from the consultant’s secretary.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
> John Denver / Annie`s song



Beautiful!!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
> John Denver / Annie`s song


Never stop singing, Sabine. This was just beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
> John Denver / Annie`s song


I'll have to listen a little later, or tomorrow


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G
The wall is two high right now but I’ll watch it. If he climbs over he may meet a redfoot [emoji1]

I’m near Mammoth off the 395. Actually in Lone Pine.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
> John Denver / Annie`s song


Yes, we enjoyed it!


----------



## DE42

Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.


Well that's not good.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Well that's not good.


Yeah I got to ask the doctor and see if my medications have adverse reactions in heat.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Yeah I got to ask the doctor and see if my medications have adverse reactions in heat.


They didn't give you a pamphlet with info on it? Usually the pharmacy gives out that info, side effects may include.... And by the time you read all the possible side effects it leaves you wondering if it's worth taking the meds!


----------



## Bambam1989

Looks like the rain has arrived and will be here for the next three days... My veggies will be happy


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Looks like the rain has arrived and will be here for the next three days... My veggies will be happy



Yeah.... rain is always good in good doses.


----------



## Momof4

Oh Dan!! What are we going to do with you!! 
I hope you didn’t drive home?!?!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Like clockwork...it’s about 1800 and it’s time for our Sully to depart one more time for an evening stroll and meal. In addition to the ever-growing grass, i proved a bit of romaine and a small plate of Mazuri nuggets, AND a nice large bunch of freshly cut Rose of Sharon stalks and leaves, AND a nice big bunch of just snipped Muscadine grape vines.

We just enjoy it so much when our Sully is out there grazing away on pretty much free food.


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> They didn't give you a pamphlet with info on it? Usually the pharmacy gives out that info, side effects may include.... And by the time you read all the possible side effects it leaves you wondering if it's worth taking the meds!


They are probably around here somewhere.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Oh Dan!! What are we going to do with you!!
> I hope you didn’t drive home?!?!


Of course I did. They would not let me stay at work and I have no one but myself so that don't leave a lot of options.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
> John Denver / Annie`s song


Lovely Sabine - one of my favourites to play on the piano!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I think he is heading for his 11th RG win. He’s too good on clay


I like Nadal he is a great player but still such a humble guy, 
I hope he won I haven't seen the results yet.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Son is not well. He has a stomach upset both ends (v&d) and is feeling very sorry for himself. I'm overdosing on disinfectant and hand gel.
> 
> The Roland Garros men's semi finals are on tv and I have missed most of them thanks to trying to sort out an appointment with a consultant for my shoulder.
> 
> My GP (General Practitioner - first port of call doctor) was fine about referring me. Husband has private medical cover through work which we can use to speed the process up, but the insurance company are difficult to say the least. They have given me at least 3 different versions of what is covered in six calls over 2 days. Anyways, the appointment with the consultant is made for 10 days time and his secretary has now taken on the insurance company...I guess she is more used to dealing with them than I am
> 
> And this weekend the tennis finals will be keeping me busy


Poor Son I hope he is better soon and doesn't share it with everyone else!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.


Should you be going into work having had a TIA?
I think you should be taking it easy for a few days at least Dan to look after yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Of course I did. They would not let me stay at work and I have no one but myself so that don't leave a lot of options.


In the UK you are not allowed to drive for at least a month if you have had a TIA and only then if the doc passes you as fit, so be careful Dan we don't want you in any accidents. Maybe you should check your insurance cover. Would a taxi cab be possible for you?


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> In the UK you are not allowed to drive for at least a month if you have had a TIA and only then if the doc passes you as fit, so be careful Dan we don't want you in any accidents. Maybe you should check your insurance cover. Would a taxi cab be possible for you?



There are no taxies where I live. I'll be ok. I think it's just the heat. It gets over a 100°F in the plant.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm a bit late popping in tonight as been out for a drink with a few friends, although I was driving so strictly non alcoholic for me. 
A very nice evening catching up with old friends though. 
No change in Lola and no results.
So nothing to report.
Hope you're all having a good Friday and looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit late popping in tonight as been out for a drink with a few friends, although I was driving so strictly non alcoholic for me.
> A very nice evening catching up with old friends though.
> No change in Lola and no results.
> So nothing to report.
> Hope you're all having a good Friday and looking forward to a good weekend.



Maybe just a good hard cider or two. Happy weekend....fingers crossed as well for Lola!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe just a good hard cider or two. Happy weekend....fingers crossed as well for Lola!


Funny you should say that - cider is the drink I would choose too.
I love a glass of cold cider on a hot day.
Hope you have a good weekend too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It fits him better than you probably knew at first — about the boy/girl mix-up


I saw that too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Friday here. No yoga this week, and no kids to pick up from school. Daughter is going on a play date! Woohoo!!!  We’re planning to go to a farm animal fair tomorrow — the largest in Denmark, and it seems I’ll have free access as a volunteer photographer for the city of Roskilde.


Yay. Your volunteer photography will finally pay off. Well done and enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The bomb is very, very sensitive. Be careful, and when it is exploding.....-run away as fast as you can


Lol. I can't run away as I am normally the bomb. Especially around a certain time of the month. [emoji33] (Shakes head) poor hubby.!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi friends, today I took a short video of my torts being outside.
> This spring is amazing. So many warm, even hot days are very unnusual for Germany.
> My sullies and my redfoot ( they are only outdoors together ) enjoy it.


Your babies look like they love being outside. And they are gorgeous as always.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and my Monty enjoyed the warm weather together with the torts
> 
> View attachment 241280
> View attachment 241281
> 
> View attachment 241282
> 
> View attachment 241283


I heard Monty in the video.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> a view of my terrace. Please excuse the mess. That is me .....
> View attachment 241286
> 
> One of my old dogs. Her name is "Mara" and she is 12 years old.
> View attachment 241287
> 
> 
> A view from the terrace in the tortoise garden. On the right side you see the bunny cage of my little Hermanns tortoises. They would get lost when I put them in a bigger outdoor enclosure but they have soil and gras in the cage too and are save against crows. My big sullies are to heavy for crows or ravens.
> 
> View attachment 241288


You have a lovely place.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> "Get away, you silly mammal! Your species are just babies, compared to us!"


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wasted two good hours of this beautiful afternoon waiting for someone to check the heating meters. I guess I didn't even have to wait -- the guy came, checked something outside the building, and then disappeared.  Time to go for a walk. Not see you all later, roommates!


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji83] That can be so frustrating.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> A gorgeous start to the day here in Maryland. Pure blue skies, slight cool breeze, temperature around 68F and going to slowly rise through the day. Ogh...and no humidity. Following all of the rain last week, everything is G R O W I N G!


Whoop whoop!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...but later today helping a friend move house. But tomorrow is the great “Baltimore Flotilla” paddle in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor. 100’s or more paddle to promote *Clean Water, a clean Chesapeake Bay.*


Sounds like a good cause.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I took a walk.
> Found a couple of geocaches.
> View attachment 241293
> 
> Scratched my arm.
> Took a few pictures.
> View attachment 241294
> 
> The afternoon is not wasted!


Whew. Glad it turned out better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Son is not well. He has a stomach upset both ends (v&d) and is feeling very sorry for himself. I'm overdosing on disinfectant and hand gel.
> 
> The Roland Garros men's semi finals are on tv and I have missed most of them thanks to trying to sort out an appointment with a consultant for my shoulder.
> 
> My GP (General Practitioner - first port of call doctor) was fine about referring me. Husband has private medical cover through work which we can use to speed the process up, but the insurance company are difficult to say the least. They have given me at least 3 different versions of what is covered in six calls over 2 days. Anyways, the appointment with the consultant is made for 10 days time and his secretary has now taken on the insurance company...I guess she is more used to dealing with them than I am
> 
> And this weekend the tennis finals will be keeping me busy


Aiyee!! Sorry they are giving you such a hard time. The receptions for Doctors normally do have much better luck with medical aid companies. Good luck with your son. Shame not nice having stomach upset. And enjoy your tennis.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Like clockwork...it’s about 1800 and it’s time for our Sully to depart one more time for an evening stroll and meal. In addition to the ever-growing grass, i proved a bit of romaine and a small plate of Mazuri nuggets, AND a nice large bunch of freshly cut Rose of Sharon stalks and leaves, AND a nice big bunch of just snipped Muscadine grape vines.
> 
> We just enjoy it so much when our Sully is out there grazing away on pretty much free food.



I always loved watching Joe out grazing. He would often ignore the stuff I put out and spend ages working on the weeds in the lawn.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
> John Denver / Annie`s song


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] Loved it. Nevermind enjoyed it. You have such a beautiful voice. Thank you so much for my very special song.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.


Oh Dan Dan Dan! You really need to take it easy. How are you doing now?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Looks like the rain has arrived and will be here for the next three days... My veggies will be happy


Lol. Lucky veggies.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Like clockwork...it’s about 1800 and it’s time for our Sully to depart one more time for an evening stroll and meal. In addition to the ever-growing grass, i proved a bit of romaine and a small plate of Mazuri nuggets, AND a nice large bunch of freshly cut Rose of Sharon stalks and leaves, AND a nice big bunch of just snipped Muscadine grape vines.
> 
> We just enjoy it so much when our Sully is out there grazing away on pretty much free food.


Sounds like a torts dream.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely Sabine - one of my favourites to play on the piano!


You play piano? Ahh such a pity your camera does not work.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh Dan Dan Dan! You really need to take it easy. How are you doing now?


Not the best. But I'll live.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit late popping in tonight as been out for a drink with a few friends, although I was driving so strictly non alcoholic for me.
> A very nice evening catching up with old friends though.
> No change in Lola and no results.
> So nothing to report.
> Hope you're all having a good Friday and looking forward to a good weekend.


It is always good catching up with friends. Glad you got to do that. (Waiting patiently) For Lola to behave and get better and for your results too. Have a good Saturday.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I always loved watching Joe out grazing. He would often ignore the stuff I put out and spend ages working on the weeds in the lawn.


Lol. He was obviously a good lawn/weed eater[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not the best. But I'll live.


Are you at least resting? And for some happy news. Did you get your turtle yet?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Of course I did. They would not let me stay at work and I have no one but myself so that don't leave a lot of options.



I have driven people home and been driven home when unwell. Boo to your colleagues


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I like Nadal he is a great player but still such a humble guy,
> I hope he won I haven't seen the results yet.



His semi final winners speech was started in French, but when he came out with “Je suis little bit...” they gave up and reverted to English


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Poor Son I hope he is better soon and doesn't share it with everyone else!



He was considerably better by the time we went to bed. Just very tired


----------



## JoesMum

It’s kind of early to be up again. Son didn’t have to get up in the night thank goodness;?I think he just needs to sleep this bug off. 

We left home at 5.30am and are heading for City Airport. 

We passed 3 young people still heading home after last night. One appeared to have mislaid his trousers, but not his underwear fortunately. He wasn’t actually wearing his shirt either, but he was still in possession of that at least. He seemed happy enough.... [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. So yesterday I go into work with a normal days work on the cards. We take one desk ( there are 4 - well now 3 in my office) out. And that then turns into a spring cleaning endeavour. Then the staff who have company phones got new phones so that turned into a setting up old to new exercise. And it was my father-in-law's 70 birthday yesterday so we went to dinner with the family. So missed my CDR roommates. The food at the restuarant was absolutely a phenominal experience. It was divine. If I could I would eat there everyday. But it is too deep for my pockets. Finished setting up my new phone around 1am this morning.

Linda I have to really thank you for recommending the osteopath. The stand in guy I think actually works out better for me. I ache everywhere from his adjustment BUT where I normally have a deep curve in my back I can actually feel the curve is much much straighter and I feel like I am walking taller. The only problem is that I can only use him for 4 weeks then the lady comes back. As he only operates during office hours I can use the excuse that my normal lady is not there. But I can't really keep taking time off work on a consistent basis. Would it be wrong for me to ask my normal lady to work on me the same way he does? 

Today the youngest has a paintball party to go to and it is raining. Shame it will be wet, cold and sore for him. Although I am sure he will enjoy every minute of it. [emoji3] 

Then I have to go shopping for a Fatherday gift for hubby from the boys as it is Fathers day next Sunday. 

I hope everyone has an awesome Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> He was considerably better by the time we went to bed. Just very tired


Shame. Glad he is feeling better though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s kind of early to be up again. Son didn’t have to get up in the night thank goodness;?I think he just needs to sleep this bug off.
> 
> We left home at 5.30am and are heading for City Airport.
> 
> We passed 3 young people still heading home after last night. One appeared to have mislaid his trousers, but not his underwear fortunately. He wasn’t actually wearing his shirt either, but he was still in possession of that at least. He seemed happy enough.... [emoji1]


Lol. And I was wondering why you were up so early. Are you still 2 hours behind or 1 hour behind now?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. So yesterday I go into work with a normal days work on the cards. We take one desk ( there are 4 - well now 3 in my office) out. And that then turns into a spring cleaning endeavour. Then the staff who have company phones got new phones so that turned into a setting up old to new exercise. And it was my father-in-law's 70 birthday yesterday so we went to dinner with the family. So missed my CDR roommates. The food at the restuarant was absolutely a phenominal experience. It was divine. If I could I would eat there everyday. But it is too deep for my pockets. Finished setting up my new phone around 1am this morning.


Sounds like a fantastic meal 


> Linda I have to really thank you for recommending the osteopath. The stand in guy I think actually works out better for me. I ache everywhere from his adjustment BUT where I normally have a deep curve in my back I can actually feel the curve is much much straighter and I feel like I am walking taller. The only problem is that I can only use him for 4 weeks then the lady comes back. As he only operates during office hours I can use the excuse that my normal lady is not there. But I can't really keep taking time off work on a consistent basis. Would it be wrong for me to ask my normal lady to work on me the same way he does?


I am glad you’re finding it effective too. It may just have been that your body was ready to let go on this occasion... your regular osteopath might have done the same. Mine finally got to the root of my lower back this week and that started at Easter. She just had layers of other stuff to unpick first. I can sleep on my side at last... huge progress from when I couldn’t sleep at all!


> Today the youngest has a paintball party to go to and it is raining. Shame it will be wet, cold and sore for him. Although I am sure he will enjoy every minute of it. [emoji3]


I’m sure he’ll love it. Rain is a novelty for you guys anyway!


> Then I have to go shopping for a Fatherday gift for hubby from the boys as it is Fathers day next Sunday.


]
Same day here. We only ever do cards for mothers day and fathers day. No gifts. Some Brits do gifts just not us



> I hope everyone has an awesome Saturday.


And you


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. And I was wondering why you were up so early. Are you still 2 hours behind or 1 hour behind now?



Just one hour


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. So yesterday I go into work with a normal days work on the cards. We take one desk ( there are 4 - well now 3 in my office) out. And that then turns into a spring cleaning endeavour. Then the staff who have company phones got new phones so that turned into a setting up old to new exercise. And it was my father-in-law's 70 birthday yesterday so we went to dinner with the family. So missed my CDR roommates. The food at the restuarant was absolutely a phenominal experience. It was divine. If I could I would eat there everyday. But it is too deep for my pockets. Finished setting up my new phone around 1am this morning.
> 
> Linda I have to really thank you for recommending the osteopath. The stand in guy I think actually works out better for me. I ache everywhere from his adjustment BUT where I normally have a deep curve in my back I can actually feel the curve is much much straighter and I feel like I am walking taller. The only problem is that I can only use him for 4 weeks then the lady comes back. As he only operates during office hours I can use the excuse that my normal lady is not there. But I can't really keep taking time off work on a consistent basis. Would it be wrong for me to ask my normal lady to work on me the same way he does?
> 
> Today the youngest has a paintball party to go to and it is raining. Shame it will be wet, cold and sore for him. Although I am sure he will enjoy every minute of it. [emoji3]
> 
> Then I have to go shopping for a Fatherday gift for hubby from the boys as it is Fathers day next Sunday.
> 
> I hope everyone has an awesome Saturday.



I don’t think it’s wrong. Just nicely tell her how great you feel. Tell her your not sure what he did but you feel wonderful! 
Ask her if he wrote it down in your chart. I’m sure they all work together and trade patients often. 

Paintball in the rain sounds awesome for boys!!!

I hate fathers day gifts!! It’s so hard!!


----------



## Momof4

Here’s my beautiful niece who graduated today!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a fantastic meal
> 
> I am glad you’re finding it effective too. It may just have been that your body was ready to let go on this occasion... your regular osteopath might have done the same. Mine finally got to the root of my lower back this week and that started at Easter. She just had layers of other stuff to unpick first. I can sleep on my side at last... huge progress from when I couldn’t sleep at all!
> 
> I’m sure he’ll love it. Rain is a novelty for you guys anyway!
> ]
> Same day here. We only ever do cards for mothers day and fathers day. No gifts. Some Brits do gifts just not us
> 
> 
> And you


Shame the party was cancelled [emoji17] But at least we still have the rain.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my beautiful niece who graduated today!
> View attachment 241344


Both of you are beautiful. And Congratulations to your niece.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I don’t think it’s wrong. Just nicely tell her how great you feel. Tell her your not sure what he did but you feel wonderful!
> Ask her if he wrote it down in your chart. I’m sure they all work together and trade patients often.
> 
> Paintball in the rain sounds awesome for boys!!!
> 
> I hate fathers day gifts!! It’s so hard!!


The party was cancelled. But I can now go to the pet shop to sort out some stuff that is not working. Lol.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.



Sorry to hear, Dan... [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah.... rain is always good in good doses.



A see a key word in there!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Of course I did. They would not let me stay at work and I have no one but myself so that don't leave a lot of options.



How do you feel now?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. So yesterday I go into work with a normal days work on the cards. We take one desk ( there are 4 - well now 3 in my office) out. And that then turns into a spring cleaning endeavour. Then the staff who have company phones got new phones so that turned into a setting up old to new exercise. And it was my father-in-law's 70 birthday yesterday so we went to dinner with the family. So missed my CDR roommates. The food at the restuarant was absolutely a phenominal experience. It was divine. If I could I would eat there everyday. But it is too deep for my pockets. Finished setting up my new phone around 1am this morning.
> 
> Linda I have to really thank you for recommending the osteopath. The stand in guy I think actually works out better for me. I ache everywhere from his adjustment BUT where I normally have a deep curve in my back I can actually feel the curve is much much straighter and I feel like I am walking taller. The only problem is that I can only use him for 4 weeks then the lady comes back. As he only operates during office hours I can use the excuse that my normal lady is not there. But I can't really keep taking time off work on a consistent basis. Would it be wrong for me to ask my normal lady to work on me the same way he does?
> 
> Today the youngest has a paintball party to go to and it is raining. Shame it will be wet, cold and sore for him. Although I am sure he will enjoy every minute of it. [emoji3]
> 
> Then I have to go shopping for a Fatherday gift for hubby from the boys as it is Fathers day next Sunday.
> 
> I hope everyone has an awesome Saturday.



What did you eat at the divine restaurant?


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> How do you feel now?


Very sick and in a lot of pain.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my beautiful niece who graduated today!
> View attachment 241344



Congratulations! She’s as beautiful as her auntie!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Very sick and in a lot of pain.



That doesn’t sound good at all. When do you get to see a doctor?


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> That doesn’t sound good at all. When do you get to see a doctor?


The 12th


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What did you eat at the divine restaurant?


Baked camembert with a rooibos and cinnamon sauce and walnuts for a starter. Then poached salmon in butter with pickled avo. And then creme bruele with a basil sorbet.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Very sick and in a lot of pain.


Oh dear. Are your painkillers not working?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Are your painkillers not working?


Very little


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Very little


Shame Dan. I am so sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Very sick and in a lot of pain.



[emoji22] electronic hugs



DE42 said:


> The 12th



That seems a long time


----------



## DE42

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Baked camembert with a rooibos and cinnamon sauce and walnuts for a starter. Then poached salmon in butter with pickled avo. And then creme bruele with a basil sorbet.


Sounds heavenly!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> View attachment 241404


Returned to check back on it. Still loading...


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter is unwell. I'm sure all that swimming and ice cream when it's barely 26 C played a role... Hope she's getting stronger for that.
Some pictures from the animal fair.
We were greeted by some cute, albeit a little dirty, piglets by the entrance:


Daughter and I participated in a cooking workshop. Our role was to make pancakes out of rye flour (  ) for everyone. We did fine, although at one point, one other participant, an older boy, either fainted from the heat or had an epileptic seizure... Reminded me of my dad, and I was so upset that a few of the last pancakes had to be thrown away... 

I didn't buy any of these tomatoes and cucumbers and am regretting this. Maybe I should head back tomorrow, if daughter is well enough...



Some animals could be touched, which we loved!





And we even got to see a few cats! Purr-fect!



All kids looked like they were having fun.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sounds heavenly!


It was. Do you have a program called "Masterchef ......(insert your country name here" over there. So to give a compared it was like eating their meals. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tortoise Forum mobile app


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Daughter is unwell. I'm sure all that swimming and ice cream when it's barely 26 C played a role... Hope she's getting stronger for that.
> Some pictures from the animal fair.
> We were greeted by some cute, albeit a little dirty, piglets by the entrance:
> View attachment 241418
> 
> Daughter and I participated in a cooking workshop. Our role was to make pancakes out of rye flour (  ) for everyone. We did fine, although at one point, one other participant, an older boy, either fainted from the heat or had an epileptic seizure... Reminded me of my dad, and I was so upset that a few of the last pancakes had to be thrown away...
> 
> I didn't buy any of these tomatoes and cucumbers and am regretting this. Maybe I should head back tomorrow, if daughter is well enough...
> View attachment 241421
> 
> 
> Some animals could be touched, which we loved!
> View attachment 241422
> 
> View attachment 241423
> 
> 
> And we even got to see a few cats! Purr-fect!
> View attachment 241424
> 
> 
> All kids looked like they were having fun.
> View attachment 241426
> 
> View attachment 241427
> 
> View attachment 241428



Looks like a really good day. I hope daughter bounces back quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Returned to check back on it. Still loading...


Whahaha

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tortoise Forum mobile app


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter is unwell. I'm sure all that swimming and ice cream when it's barely 26 C played a role... Hope she's getting stronger for that.
> Some pictures from the animal fair.
> We were greeted by some cute, albeit a little dirty, piglets by the entrance:
> View attachment 241418
> 
> Daughter and I participated in a cooking workshop. Our role was to make pancakes out of rye flour (  ) for everyone. We did fine, although at one point, one other participant, an older boy, either fainted from the heat or had an epileptic seizure... Reminded me of my dad, and I was so upset that a few of the last pancakes had to be thrown away...
> 
> I didn't buy any of these tomatoes and cucumbers and am regretting this. Maybe I should head back tomorrow, if daughter is well enough...
> View attachment 241421
> 
> 
> Some animals could be touched, which we loved!
> View attachment 241422
> 
> View attachment 241423
> 
> 
> And we even got to see a few cats! Purr-fect!
> View attachment 241424
> 
> 
> All kids looked like they were having fun.
> View attachment 241426
> 
> View attachment 241427
> 
> View attachment 241428


Really looks like you guys had fun. Whats wrong with your daughter. I hope that she feels better soon. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tortoise Forum mobile app


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Looks like a really good day. I hope daughter bounces back quickly.


Snappish 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tortoise Forum mobile app


----------



## JoesMum

I have had a wonderful day of tennis. We arrived in time to see the last of the wheelchair men’s singles final and the start of the wheelchair ladies singles final before we moved to watch the main attraction, the Ladies Singles Final. 

Sloane Stephens (USA) v Simona Halep (Romania) was a fantastic match - very well played and very close, but Halep won in the end. 

Then the Mens Doubles Final where French duo Herbert & Mahout were playing Austria/Croatia Marach & Pavic. 

Needless to say the French crowd was supporting their men and they won. Lovely moments at the end when Mahut’s young son ran onto court to hug his Dad and the crowd spontaneously started singing the French national anthem. 

Our viewpoint for the Ladies final when they cared where you sat


This lady read her book throughout the match ... apart from the last 5 points!


Herbert & Mahut in action


And with their trophy


Mahut jr on court (press photo not mine)


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I must of made a wrong turn somewhere

What is this cold dark place?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have had a wonderful day of tennis. We arrived in time to see the last of the wheelchair men’s singles final and the start of the wheelchair ladies singles final before we moved to watch the main attraction, the Ladies Singles Final.
> 
> Sloane Stephens (USA) v Simona Halep (Romania) was a fantastic match - very well played and very close, but Halep won in the end.
> 
> Then the Mens Doubles Final where French duo Herbert & Mahout were playing Austria/Croatia Marach & Pavic.
> 
> Needless to say the French crowd was supporting their men and they won. Lovely moments at the end when Mahut’s young son ran onto court to hug his Dad and the crowd spontaneously started singing the French national anthem.
> 
> Our viewpoint for the Ladies final when they cared where you sat
> View attachment 241432
> 
> This lady read her book throughout the match ... apart from the last 5 points!
> View attachment 241433
> 
> Herbert & Mahut in action
> View attachment 241434
> 
> And with their trophy
> View attachment 241435
> 
> Mahut jr on court (press photo not mine)
> View attachment 241436


Also looks like you had a good day. What a waste of money on a ticket. I would rather enjoy a book in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must of made a wrong turn somewhere
> 
> What is this cold dark place?



Hello and welcome to the cold dark room. 

This is an international place of friendship and nonsense, but it is a little gloomy in here. Please pull up an armadillo and take a seat and hopefully the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. He’s started a bar with the leprechaun and it gets out of hand at times [emoji849]

The flying jellyfish have a gentle glow when we remember to dust them and help us to find our way. Please watch out for the wool spider (if she exists) - she can be a little moody. Strange happenings involving woollen underwear may or may not be linked to her


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the cold dark room.
> 
> This is an international place of friendship and nonsense, but it is a little gloomy in here. Please pull up an armadillo and take a seat and hopefully the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. He’s started a bar with the leprechaun and it gets out of hand at times [emoji849]
> 
> The flying jellyfish have a gentle glow when we remember to dust them and help us to find our way. Please watch out for the wool spider (if she exists) - she can be a little moody. Strange happenings involving woollen underwear may or may not be linked to her


Phew that sounds ok

For a minute there, I thought I was going to get mugged


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must of made a wrong turn somewhere
> 
> What is this cold dark place?


Hey There and welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms. Pull up an armadillo and sit back and enjoy the fun. If you should need a little light just poke a jellyfish. But watch out for the penguins (Sabine is very protective over them). If you want a drink Montgomery normally Brings coffee around in the morning but you will need to first find the One Legged Pirate if you want the alcoholic kind. And whatever you do don't fall asleep in the cellars or anywhere in here for that matter as the Wool Spider (If she exists) may just exchange your underwear for woolen ones she knitted again (If she exists)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the cold dark room.
> 
> This is an international place of friendship and nonsense, but it is a little gloomy in here. Please pull up an armadillo and take a seat and hopefully the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. He’s started a bar with the leprechaun and it gets out of hand at times [emoji849]
> 
> The flying jellyfish have a gentle glow when we remember to dust them and help us to find our way. Please watch out for the wool spider (if she exists) - she can be a little moody. Strange happenings involving woollen underwear may or may not be linked to her


Whahaha. You beat me to it. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Phew that sounds ok
> 
> For a minute there, I thought I was going to get mugged


Nope the only mugging that takes place is the coffee kind.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Phew that sounds ok
> 
> For a minute there, I thought I was going to get mugged



No danger of mugging here. Just a risk of unexpected woollen socks in corner 6. 

We aren’t entirely sure how many corners there are. Dan found a cellar, probably, and we assume there’s a roof but cannot be entirely sure. 

I’m Linda and live in the UK, by the way. I’m currently over in France to watch tennis. It only takes an hour and a half from where I live to drive to France (putting the car on the Eurotunnel train to cross the sea)  This morning however we flew from London (which is also close to my home) to Paris. 

We like to share postcards of our localities and our travels in here. 

And now I must bid you and the roommates goodnight as it’s 11pm here and we got up very early this morning


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No danger of mugging here. Just a risk of unexpected woollen socks in corner 6.
> 
> We aren’t entirely sure how many corners there are. Dan found a cellar, probably, and we assume there’s a roof but cannot be entirely sure.
> 
> I’m Linda and live in the UK, by the way. I’m currently over in France to watch tennis. It only takes an hour and a half from where I live to drive to France (putting the car on the Eurotunnel train to cross the sea)  This morning however we flew from London (which is also close to my home) to Paris.
> 
> We like to share postcards of our localities and our travels in here.
> 
> And now I must bid you and the roommates goodnight as it’s 11pm here and we got up very early this morning


Good night and sleep tight Linda. Not chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

This place sounds a little wacky

I shall fit right in

I'm Todd, I reside in the good ole US and A

Nice to meet some new friends

*leans back on his amardillo*


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This place sounds a little wacky
> 
> I shall fit right in
> 
> I'm Todd, I reside in the good ole US and A
> 
> Nice to meet some new friends
> 
> *leans back on his amardillo*


Hi Todd
I am Carol and I live in Cape Town South Africa. It's a good thing that you will fit right in as we like wacky people here. [emoji6]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Hi Todd
> I am Carol and I live in Cape Town South Africa. It's a good thing that you will fit right in as we like wacky people here. [emoji6]


Nice to meet ya Carol

Harry, Clark, Kang, and Rue's Mom right?


----------



## CarolM

I will be saying Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all. It is already 23.29 here and last night was a very late night and this morning a really early morning. Sorry to be leaving you in the dark for now Todd. But I am sure we will not [emoji6] get a chance to talk tomorrow some time. After the laundry gets done as it is laundry day for me. [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice to meet ya Carol
> 
> Harry, Clark, Kang, and Rue's Mom right?


Yup. Spot on. [emoji3]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Yup. Spot on. [emoji3]


Second times the charm 

Gnite Carol


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must of made a wrong turn somewhere
> 
> What is this cold dark place?


Welcome!


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This place sounds a little wacky
> 
> I shall fit right in
> 
> I'm Todd, I reside in the good ole US and A
> 
> Nice to meet some new friends
> 
> *leans back on his amardillo*


Hi Todd.
I'm Brandy. Originally from Texas but currently residing in Washington state. Everyone calls me Bambam because I've actually got an explosive temper in person but here in the COLD DARK ROOM I am super friendly!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi Todd.
> I'm Brandy. Originally from Texas but currently residing in Washington state. Everyone calls me Bambam because I've actually got an explosive temper in person but here in the COLD DARK ROOM I am super friendly!


Hey brandy nice to meet you! I'm originally from south Florida, not far from Zeropilot

I was wondering what the sign saying
"Caution may bite" was all about
Makes sense now


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have had a wonderful day of tennis. We arrived in time to see the last of the wheelchair men’s singles final and the start of the wheelchair ladies singles final before we moved to watch the main attraction, the Ladies Singles Final.
> 
> Sloane Stephens (USA) v Simona Halep (Romania) was a fantastic match - very well played and very close, but Halep won in the end.
> 
> Then the Mens Doubles Final where French duo Herbert & Mahout were playing Austria/Croatia Marach & Pavic.
> 
> Needless to say the French crowd was supporting their men and they won. Lovely moments at the end when Mahut’s young son ran onto court to hug his Dad and the crowd spontaneously started singing the French national anthem.
> 
> Our viewpoint for the Ladies final when they cared where you sat
> View attachment 241432
> 
> This lady read her book throughout the match ... apart from the last 5 points!
> View attachment 241433
> 
> Herbert & Mahut in action
> View attachment 241434
> 
> And with their trophy
> View attachment 241435
> 
> Mahut jr on court (press photo not mine)
> View attachment 241436


What a great day for you, I only saw the last set of the ladies but it was a good match, very pleased Halep won.
Do you have tickets for the mens singles tomorrow?


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must of made a wrong turn somewhere
> 
> What is this cold dark place?


***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee! *** Ah, a new victim. . . er. . . uh. . . member for us here in the cold, dark room. Glad to have you. I think you're going to enjoy it here. Someone will come along and let you know of all the creatures that live her, so settle back and don't be afraid.


----------



## Yvonne G

(I really should read all the posts before I respond to posts. Someone has already clued you in on the creatures that live in here)


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Ya I'm still waiting on the pirate.....


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee! *** Ah, a new victim. . . er. . . uh. . . member for us here in the cold, dark room. Glad to have you. I think you're going to enjoy it here. Someone will come along and let you know of all the creatures that live her, so settle back and don't be afraid.



I totally just read that in a witches voice!!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya I'm still waiting on the pirate.....



Will a cold Pacifico work?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a great day for you, I only saw the last set of the ladies but it was a good match, very pleased Halep won.
> Do you have tickets for the mens singles tomorrow?



We do. I would like to think it will be a good match, but fear Rafa will wipe the floor with Dominic Thiem. There’s no doubt who the crowd will be supporting... Rafa for his 11th win here. 

I’m not familiar with either of the Ladies Doubles pairs; that might be the better match


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee! *** Ah, a new victim. . . er. . . uh. . . member for us here in the cold, dark room. Glad to have you. I think you're going to enjoy it here. Someone will come along and let you know of all the creatures that live her, so settle back and don't be afraid.



Ah Todd, we should have warned you about Yvonne. Her true self shows here in the gloom! The sane moderator personality is obscured by the dark. 

Did anyone tell you about the hedgehogs, or the penguins, or ...?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another day dawns here. It’s 7.25am in Paris.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It was. Do you have a program called "Masterchef ......(insert your country name here" over there. So to give a compared it was like eating their meals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tortoise Forum mobile app



I don’t have normal TV, but probably yes. We watched several seasons of the US one. Even had daughter watch MC Junior


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Really looks like you guys had fun. Whats wrong with your daughter. I hope that she feels better soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tortoise Forum mobile app



She had fever all night. No going back to the fair for sure


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope the only mugging that takes place is the coffee kind.



LOL. Makes me want to get a huge mug right now!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This place sounds a little wacky
> 
> I shall fit right in
> 
> I'm Todd, I reside in the good ole US and A
> 
> Nice to meet some new friends
> 
> *leans back on his amardillo*



Welcome, Todd! The other roommates have warned you about the Wool Spider (if she exists) and the occasionally AWOL One-Legged Pirate (that Leprechaun is a bad influence!  ). You may also want to be careful not to step on a hedgehog. They are quite a few and difficult to see in the dark. 
I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> She had fever all night. No going back to the fair for sure



 Oh dear. I hope she’s on the mend soon and doesn’t share her germs with you


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another day dawns here. It’s 7.25am in Paris.



Enjoy your day, Linda! Hope the action on court is exciting enough for you to not want to read a book...  Looking forward to new postcards.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Beautiful!!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Thank you, Linda !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Never stop singing, Sabine. This was just beautiful!


No, I never will stop singing.
The next song will be yours: Lili Marleen.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes, we enjoyed it!


Thank you Lena !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.


Oh no ! I hope your feeling better today.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lovely Sabine - one of my favourites to play on the piano!


Thank you Lyn. What a pitty you are so far away. You could play piano and I could sing. That would be very nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Daughter is unwell. I'm sure all that swimming and ice cream when it's barely 26 C played a role... Hope she's getting stronger for that.
> Some pictures from the animal fair.
> We were greeted by some cute, albeit a little dirty, piglets by the entrance:
> View attachment 241418
> 
> Daughter and I participated in a cooking workshop. Our role was to make pancakes out of rye flour (  ) for everyone. We did fine, although at one point, one other participant, an older boy, either fainted from the heat or had an epileptic seizure... Reminded me of my dad, and I was so upset that a few of the last pancakes had to be thrown away...
> 
> I didn't buy any of these tomatoes and cucumbers and am regretting this. Maybe I should head back tomorrow, if daughter is well enough...
> View attachment 241421
> 
> 
> Some animals could be touched, which we loved!
> View attachment 241422
> 
> View attachment 241423
> 
> 
> And we even got to see a few cats! Purr-fect!
> View attachment 241424
> 
> 
> All kids looked like they were having fun.
> View attachment 241426
> 
> View attachment 241427
> 
> View attachment 241428


Looks like a fun day was had by all!
Hope your daughter is feeling better now.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Your babies look like they love being outside. And they are gorgeous as always.


Thank you Carol. Yes, I think too that they like being outside. They are not like Lyn`s Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This place sounds a little wacky
> 
> I shall fit right in
> 
> I'm Todd, I reside in the good ole US and A
> 
> Nice to meet some new friends
> 
> *leans back on his amardillo*


Hi Todd I'm Lyn from Wales in the UK, 
The CDR is best summed up as 
'you don't have to be mad to post here 
- but it helps!!'
(We can be serious - sometimes......)


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I totally just read that in a witches voice!!


Me too!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We do. I would like to think it will be a good match, but fear Rafa will wipe the floor with Dominic Thiem. There’s no doubt who the crowd will be supporting... Rafa for his 11th win here.
> 
> I’m not familiar with either of the Ladies Doubles pairs; that might be the better match


Fantastic! Have a lovely day!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You have a lovely place.


Thank you Carol. That`s my jungle called garden.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It was. Do you have a program called "Masterchef ......(insert your country name here" over there. So to give a compared it was like eating their meals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tortoise Forum mobile app


They wanted me to go on the Microwave Oven version of the programme -
'Fasterchef'


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] Loved it. Nevermind enjoyed it. You have such a beautiful voice. Thank you so much for my very special song.


Thank you so much !! My pleasure !


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> She had fever all night. No going back to the fair for sure


Oh dear poor daughter, lets hope she feels much better soon.
Maybe it was the heat got to her.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. Yes, I think too that they like being outside. They are not like Lyn`s Lola.


Thank your blessings for that Sabine!
He has been wandering in and out and basking a little more today.
He's being very brave!!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my beautiful niece who graduated today!
> View attachment 241344


Your family pictures are always soooo lovely !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. What a pitty you are so far away. You could play piano and I could sing. That would be very nice.


I think you should be relieved that you can't hear me play Sabine!
Your voice outshines my piano playing by far!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Baked camembert with a rooibos and cinnamon sauce and walnuts for a starter. Then poached salmon in butter with pickled avo. And then creme bruele with a basil sorbet.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm, very yummy ! You make me hungry !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Thank your blessings for that Sabine!
> He has been wandering in and out and basking a little more today.
> He's being very brave!!


Brave boy ! Or is he a girl ? Or both ?  Is that possible with torts ?
Think of the song ...


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning everyone.
A very warm day here again.
I have found a frog living in a large flat container I was trying to revive some plants in (unsuccessfully).
It has filled up with rain water and I was going to empty it to make some space in my garden but can't do it now as froggy needs it so it will have to wait.
Hope everyone has a Happy Sunday!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I think you should be relieved that you can't hear me play Sabine!
> Your voice outshines my piano playing by far!


Nooo. I think both ( piano and voice ) could make a very nice sound together


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Brave boy ! Or is he a girl ? Or both ?  Is that possible with torts ?
> Think of the song ...


Hi Sabine,
Lola is definitely a boy but has a girl's name after a mix up when I first had him - very confusing I know.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Nooo. I think both ( piano and voice ) could make a very nice sound together


My piano needs tuning - your voice is perfect!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> A very warm day here again.
> I have found a frog living in a large flat container I was trying to revive some plants in (unsuccessfully).
> It has filled up with rain water and I was going to empty to make some space in my garden but can't do it now as froggy needs it so it will have to wait.
> Hope everyone has a Happy Sunday!


Happy Sunday for you too. It is nice of you that you let the froggy have his own little "pool" in your container.


----------



## Lyn W

I must get back to my garden and also persuade Lola to eat so not see you later!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Sabine,
> Lola is definitely a boy but has a girl's name after a mix up when I first had him - very confusing I know.


I know. I was just teasing you a little. SORRY.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> My piano needs tuning - your voice is perfect!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Happy Sunday for you too. It is nice of you that you let the froggy have his own little "pool" in your container.


There aren't any ponds around here and although they spend the majority of time on land he seems to like swimming in my temporary pool.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I know. I was just teasing you a little. SORRY.


No problem, 
I was going to change his name to Riley at one time but he seems used to Lola - or maybe that should be I'm used to it. He probably doesn't give a hoot!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Daughter is unwell. I'm sure all that swimming and ice cream when it's barely 26 C played a role... Hope she's getting stronger for that.
> Some pictures from the animal fair.
> We were greeted by some cute, albeit a little dirty, piglets by the entrance:
> View attachment 241418
> 
> Daughter and I participated in a cooking workshop. Our role was to make pancakes out of rye flour (  ) for everyone. We did fine, although at one point, one other participant, an older boy, either fainted from the heat or had an epileptic seizure... Reminded me of my dad, and I was so upset that a few of the last pancakes had to be thrown away...
> 
> I didn't buy any of these tomatoes and cucumbers and am regretting this. Maybe I should head back tomorrow, if daughter is well enough...
> View attachment 241421
> 
> 
> Some animals could be touched, which we loved!
> View attachment 241422
> 
> View attachment 241423
> 
> 
> And we even got to see a few cats! Purr-fect!
> View attachment 241424
> 
> 
> All kids looked like they were having fun.
> View attachment 241426
> 
> View attachment 241427
> 
> View attachment 241428


That looks like a really lovely place for animals and people and a "heaven" for children. Is it far away from where you live ? I bet your daughter would love to spend more days there. 
The tomatoes and cucumbers look fresh and tasteful. I love these little "cherry" tomatoes ( so they are called ). They have much more taste and flavor like big tomatoes.
Have a purr-fect day once again there.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have had a wonderful day of tennis. We arrived in time to see the last of the wheelchair men’s singles final and the start of the wheelchair ladies singles final before we moved to watch the main attraction, the Ladies Singles Final.
> 
> Sloane Stephens (USA) v Simona Halep (Romania) was a fantastic match - very well played and very close, but Halep won in the end.
> 
> Then the Mens Doubles Final where French duo Herbert & Mahout were playing Austria/Croatia Marach & Pavic.
> 
> Needless to say the French crowd was supporting their men and they won. Lovely moments at the end when Mahut’s young son ran onto court to hug his Dad and the crowd spontaneously started singing the French national anthem.
> 
> Our viewpoint for the Ladies final when they cared where you sat
> View attachment 241432
> 
> This lady read her book throughout the match ... apart from the last 5 points!
> View attachment 241433
> 
> Herbert & Mahut in action
> View attachment 241434
> 
> And with their trophy
> View attachment 241435
> 
> Mahut jr on court (press photo not mine)
> View attachment 241436


Looks like a perfect day for watching tennis live, or was it to hot ? I am not interested in tennis but the mood in the arena while the matches would be interesting for me too. Like you described it: The french crowd supported their players.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> No problem,
> I was going to change his name to Riley at one time but he seems used to Lola - or maybe that should be I'm used to it. He probably doesn't give a hoot!


Lola is a good name! Even for a male. I think he don`t care about the female name. He is acting like a little princess. The name fits to him.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> There aren't any ponds around here and although they spend the majority of time on land he seems to like swimming in my temporary pool.


I believe you make this one froggy much more happier with your little pool.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This place sounds a little wacky
> 
> I shall fit right in
> 
> I'm Todd, I reside in the good ole US and A
> 
> Nice to meet some new friends
> 
> *leans back on his amardillo*


Hello Todd. Welcome ! Good to have you here. I am Sabine from good old Germany.
Let`s drink a coffee together if you don`t mind.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi Todd.
> I'm Brandy. Originally from Texas but currently residing in Washington state. Everyone calls me Bambam because I've actually got an explosive temper in person but here in the COLD DARK ROOM I am super friendly!


Texas natives are explosive, aren`t they ? LOL !
Good you are friendly, Brandy.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee! *** Ah, a new victim. . . er. . . uh. . . member for us here in the cold, dark room. Glad to have you. I think you're going to enjoy it here. Someone will come along and let you know of all the creatures that live her, so settle back and don't be afraid.


Pssssssssssssssst..... new members should not know that they are vic****.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

G morning nice to meet yrs Lena, Lyn, and Sabine.....No cream in my coffee I'm lactose intolerant.... This room would be regretting it later 

Check out my newest find this morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> A very warm day here again.
> I have found a frog living in a large flat container I was trying to revive some plants in (unsuccessfully).
> It has filled up with rain water and I was going to empty it to make some space in my garden but can't do it now as froggy needs it so it will have to wait.
> Hope everyone has a Happy Sunday!




my daughter has a bath tub sunk down into the ground, filled with water in which she planted water lilies. A couple years ago a frog decided it would be a nice place to live and he's been there ever since! He's very big now and has a lovely voice.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> She had fever all night. No going back to the fair for sure


I am sorry to hear that. Lot`s of love to you and your daughter. I hope she will be better soon.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL. Makes me want to get a huge mug right now!


Me too ! Me too !


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning nice to meet yrs Lena, Lyn, and Sabine.....No cream in my coffee I'm lactose intolerant.... This room would be regretting it later
> 
> Check out my newest find this morning
> 
> View attachment 241489


CUTE !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> my daughter has a bath tub sunk down into the ground, filled with water in which she planted water lilies. A couple years ago a frog decided it would be a nice place to live and he's been there ever since! He's very big now and has a lovely voice.


I love frogs singing .....





and when frogs play .....


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Your family pictures are always soooo lovely !



Thank you, we do clean up nicely.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (I really should read all the posts before I respond to posts. Someone has already clued you in on the creatures that live in here)


Lol. Twice. So guilty like you on reading the posts thing. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I totally just read that in a witches voice!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ah Todd, we should have warned you about Yvonne. Her true self shows here in the gloom! The sane moderator personality is obscured by the dark.
> 
> Did anyone tell you about the hedgehogs, or the penguins, or ...?


I mentioned the penguin but forgot about the hedgehogs


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t have normal TV, but probably yes. We watched several seasons of the US one. Even had daughter watch MC Junior


Cool. Well it was like eating one of their meals.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> She had fever all night. No going back to the fair for sure


Oh no. That is not good. Do you think it is her ear again?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. Yes, I think too that they like being outside. They are not like Lyn`s Lola.


Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I received my Ancestry.com DNA results this a.m.


Europe West 46%
Great Brittain 25%
Finland/Northwest Russia 8%
Europe East 6%
Scandenavia 6%
Iberian Penninsula 4%
IR/SC/Wales 3%

So I guess you might say I'm a mutt!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. That`s my jungle called garden.


Jungles always look good to me. Probably feels awful though.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They wanted me to go on the Microwave Oven version of the programme -
> 'Fasterchef'


Whahaha. By the sounds of it you would be a winner.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thank your blessings for that Sabine!
> He has been wandering in and out and basking a little more today.
> He's being very brave!!


Way to go Lola!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> A very warm day here again.
> I have found a frog living in a large flat container I was trying to revive some plants in (unsuccessfully).
> It has filled up with rain water and I was going to empty it to make some space in my garden but can't do it now as froggy needs it so it will have to wait.
> Hope everyone has a Happy Sunday!


Ooohhh. Maybe Lola will get jealous and start behaving.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning nice to meet yrs Lena, Lyn, and Sabine.....No cream in my coffee I'm lactose intolerant.... This room would be regretting it later
> 
> Check out my newest find this morning
> 
> View attachment 241489


Aaawwww. That is so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> my daughter has a bath tub sunk down into the ground, filled with water in which she planted water lilies. A couple years ago a frog decided it would be a nice place to live and he's been there ever since! He's very big now and has a lovely voice.


Sounds lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love frogs singing .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when frogs play .....


I have never heard the first frog and it said something about South Africa. I wonder where they are.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I received my Ancestry.com DNA results this a.m.
> 
> 
> Europe West 46%
> Great Brittain 25%
> Finland/Northwest Russia 8%
> Europe East 6%
> Scandenavia 6%
> Iberian Penninsula 4%
> IR/SC/Wales 3%
> 
> So I guess you might say I'm a mutt!


Lol. You are mainly western European. Is how I see it. With some interesting additions.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I received my Ancestry.com DNA results this a.m.
> 
> 
> Europe West 46%
> Great Brittain 25%
> Finland/Northwest Russia 8%
> Europe East 6%
> Scandenavia 6%
> Iberian Penninsula 4%
> IR/SC/Wales 3%
> 
> So I guess you might say I'm a mutt!


That's quite a mix and very interesting to find out. 
I suspect most of us are mutts.


----------



## CarolM

So I walk past the enclosure today and see this.[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I love frogs singing .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when frogs play .....


That first frog looks and sounds like a squeaky toy 
and the man deserved a bite from the second frog frog for teasing him!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So I walk past the enclosure today and see this.[emoji85] [emoji85]
> View attachment 241504


Hmmmm......... what tasty morsels are up here?


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning nice to meet yrs Lena, Lyn, and Sabine.....No cream in my coffee I'm lactose intolerant.... This room would be regretting it later
> 
> Check out my newest find this morning
> 
> View attachment 241489


What a haughty look!
He doesn't look very impressed at being caught!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hmmmm......... what tasty morsels are up here?


Yip. She wasn't happy with what I gave them. Which was cactus. As I am trying to get them used to eating cactus as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Lol. You are mainly western European. Is how I see it. With some interesting additions.


It's interesting because I knew my dad's parents both came from Germany, but my mom always said she was English and a little bit of everything - and the Ancestry results say she was telling the truth! The site is sort of confusing. I'm going to sit down and study it a bit more when I have more time.

What started the Ancestry thing my grand daughter wanted the kit, so I sent her one for her birthday. But the thing about it is, my husband's father came to the U.S. from the Philippines. He's 100% Philippino, and yet my grand daughter's DNA profile doesn't say anything about any Philippine blood in her genes.

I have a nice family tree in a binder that one of our relatives put together a while ago. They went to a lot of work putting it together. Must be over 100 pages and traces the tree back to 1635. But after a couple generations they started tracing the female's ancestors. I would have liked to see them continue to trace the male side. The info is on my dad's side. Then my mom gave me a bunch of hand written papers tracing HER ancestors back, but this one, being hand written, is pretty hard to read. I usually don't have the temperament to sit there and wade through that one.

Dang, I LOVE history!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh. Maybe Lola will get jealous and start behaving.


I like frogs and like to help them but I couldn't pick one up - unless I had thick rubber gloves on or maybe if it was in serious danger.
My sister goes out every year with a bucket to move them across the roads in her area so that they don't get squashed.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's interesting because I knew my dad's parents both came from Germany, but my mom always said she was English and a little bit of everything - and the Ancestry results say she was telling the truth! The site is sort of confusing. I'm going to sit down and study it a bit more when I have more time.
> 
> What started the Ancestry thing my grand daughter wanted the kit, so I sent her one for her birthday. But the thing about it is, my husband's father came to the U.S. from the Philippines. He's 100% Philippino, and yet my grand daughter's DNA profile doesn't say anything about any Philippine blood in her genes.
> 
> I have a nice family tree in a binder that one of our relatives put together a while ago. They went to a lot of work putting it together. Must be over 100 pages and traces the tree back to 1635. But after a couple generations they started tracing the female's ancestors. I would have liked to see them continue to trace the male side. The info is on my dad's side. Then my mom gave me a bunch of hand written papers tracing HER ancestors back, but this one, being hand written, is pretty hard to read. I usually don't have the temperament to sit there and wade through that one.
> 
> Dang, I LOVE history!!


That would fascinate me as well. Will be interesting to see if it more or less matches up to your family tree.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's interesting because I knew my dad's parents both came from Germany, but my mom always said she was English and a little bit of everything - and the Ancestry results say she was telling the truth! The site is sort of confusing. I'm going to sit down and study it a bit more when I have more time.
> 
> What started the Ancestry thing my grand daughter wanted the kit, so I sent her one for her birthday. But the thing about it is, my husband's father came to the U.S. from the Philippines. He's 100% Philippino, and yet my grand daughter's DNA profile doesn't say anything about any Philippine blood in her genes.
> 
> I have a nice family tree in a binder that one of our relatives put together a while ago. They went to a lot of work putting it together. Must be over 100 pages and traces the tree back to 1635. But after a couple generations they started tracing the female's ancestors. I would have liked to see them continue to trace the male side. The info is on my dad's side. Then my mom gave me a bunch of hand written papers tracing HER ancestors back, but this one, being hand written, is pretty hard to read. I usually don't have the temperament to sit there and wade through that one.
> 
> Dang, I LOVE history!!


My cousin and I are going to start researching our parents family tree this summer. 
They were brother and sister and we know practically nothing their family history so it will be interesting.
Trouble is our grandparents name was Jones - the most common name in Wales, if not the UK, so we will have our work cut out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew....i take a day off from reading posts to kayak in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor for “Clean the Bay” “Clean Harbor” clean water day, and find myself 5 pages behind. Whew.. 

I’ll post up a few pix....to give you a flavor of the day..

Here is the USS Constellation, permanently moored in the Harbor




The Event Boat, with DJ music and public speakers..




Some of the group gathered in Baltimore City’s Inner Harbor...










And out at our lunch spot, where they had music, catered lunch, drinks, etc for the paddling crowd


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I like frogs and like to help them but I couldn't pick one up - unless I had thick rubber gloves on or maybe if it was in serious danger.
> My sister goes out every year with a bucket to move them across the roads in her area so that they don't get squashed.


You don't have to pick it up. You can pick Lola up and show him the frog instead? Oh wait you can't do that because that might cause problems. Would have been interesting though.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....i take a day off from reading posts to kayak in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor for “Clean the Bay” “Clean Harbor” clean water day, and find myself 5 pages behind. Whew..
> 
> I’ll post up a few pix....to give you a flavor of the day..
> 
> Here is the USS Constellation, permanently moored in the Harbor
> View attachment 241505
> 
> 
> 
> The Event Boat, with DJ music and public speakers..
> 
> View attachment 241506
> 
> 
> Some of the group gathered in Baltimore City’s Inner Harbor...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241510
> 
> 
> View attachment 241513
> 
> 
> 
> And out at our lunch spot, where they had music, catered lunch, drinks, etc for the paddling crowd
> 
> View attachment 241512


Looks like it was a good day and that lots of people attended.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I mentioned the penguin but forgot about the hedgehogs


Penguins. They are two: Silly and Willy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Penguins. They are two: Silly and Willy.


Oops. That was a typo. I did type penguins but auto correct changed it to penguin. [emoji17]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I received my Ancestry.com DNA results this a.m.
> 
> 
> Europe West 46%
> Great Brittain 25%
> Finland/Northwest Russia 8%
> Europe East 6%
> Scandenavia 6%
> Iberian Penninsula 4%
> IR/SC/Wales 3%
> 
> So I guess you might say I'm a mutt!



West Europe is the biggest part. You are German ....... LOL !


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....i take a day off from reading posts to kayak in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor for “Clean the Bay” “Clean Harbor” clean water day, and find myself 5 pages behind. Whew..
> 
> I’ll post up a few pix....to give you a flavor of the day..
> 
> Here is the USS Constellation, permanently moored in the Harbor
> View attachment 241505
> 
> 
> 
> The Event Boat, with DJ music and public speakers..
> 
> View attachment 241506
> 
> 
> Some of the group gathered in Baltimore City’s Inner Harbor...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241510
> 
> 
> View attachment 241513
> 
> 
> 
> And out at our lunch spot, where they had music, catered lunch, drinks, etc for the paddling crowd
> 
> View attachment 241512


Nice!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Jungles always look good to me. Probably feels awful though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> West Europe is the biggest part. You are German ....... LOL !


We may even be related!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oops. That was a typo. I did type penguins but auto correct changed it to penguin. [emoji17]


No problem. Silly and Willy breed. In future there will be more penguins....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> We may even be related!


Why not ? I would`t mind. Maybe you are my very rich aunt from America


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have never heard the first frog and it said something about South Africa. I wonder where they are.


Not much to find about this frog

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brevicipitidae


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So I walk past the enclosure today and see this.[emoji85] [emoji85]
> View attachment 241504


Cute little climber ! They know where the best food is. I love clever tortoises.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not much to find about this frog
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brevicipitidae


You are right. Very little information.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> They wanted me to go on the Microwave Oven version of the programme -
> 'Fasterchef'



Did it not pan out as planned in the end?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My cousin and I are going to start researching our parents family tree this summer.
> They were brother and sister and we know practically nothing their family history so it will be interesting.
> Trouble is our grandparents name was Jones - the most common name in Wales, if not the UK, so we will have our work cut out.


It certainly does sound like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck with it. I think it won't be a easy project at all.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Thank your blessings for that Sabine!
> He has been wandering in and out and basking a little more today.
> He's being very brave!!



Way to go, Lola!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Cute little climber ! They know where the best food is. I love clever tortoises.


It is like having a baby who has learnt to walk. Now I have to tort proof the pot so that Rue can get down without flipping.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did it not pan out as planned in the end?


I can't handle it anymore.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning nice to meet yrs Lena, Lyn, and Sabine.....No cream in my coffee I'm lactose intolerant.... This room would be regretting it later
> 
> Check out my newest find this morning
> 
> View attachment 241489



“Find”? Oh, are you one of those people who just go out and “find” torts and turtles...like Carol and Ed (ZEROPILOT)??


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> my daughter has a bath tub sunk down into the ground, filled with water in which she planted water lilies. A couple years ago a frog decided it would be a nice place to live and he's been there ever since! He's very big now and has a lovely voice.



What a cool idea!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is not good. Do you think it is her ear again?



Nope. At least not that :/


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nope. At least not that :/


Thank goodness for that at least.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I received my Ancestry.com DNA results this a.m.
> 
> 
> Europe West 46%
> Great Brittain 25%
> Finland/Northwest Russia 8%
> Europe East 6%
> Scandenavia 6%
> Iberian Penninsula 4%
> IR/SC/Wales 3%
> 
> So I guess you might say I'm a mutt!



“Finland / Russia” - They’re almost the same thing, LOL [emoji38] 
So, with results like that, you might be a little bit Russian!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. By the sounds of it you would be a winner.[emoji6]



She has a recipe for success!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Way to go Lola!!!!



SNAP!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So I walk past the enclosure today and see this.[emoji85] [emoji85]
> View attachment 241504



Is that Rue?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is that Rue?


Yes it is. Lol


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yes it is. Lol


And it is the first time she has ever climbed something.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We may even be related!



You were destined to find each other!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I can't handle it anymore.[emoji23] [emoji23]



Did it come out a little half-baked? Sorry!


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning nice to meet yrs Lena, Lyn, and Sabine.....No cream in my coffee I'm lactose intolerant.... This room would be regretting it later
> 
> Check out my newest find this morning
> 
> View attachment 241489


The creamer I use is lactose free... Milk makes me burp[emoji28] 
Burping is an evening thing in my opinion.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> The creamer I use is lactose free... Milk makes me burp[emoji28]
> Burping is an evening thing in my opinion.


I thought arting was more for evenings


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I received my Ancestry.com DNA results this a.m.
> 
> 
> Europe West 46%
> Great Brittain 25%
> Finland/Northwest Russia 8%
> Europe East 6%
> Scandenavia 6%
> Iberian Penninsula 4%
> IR/SC/Wales 3%
> 
> So I guess you might say I'm a mutt!



Ooh interesting. 

Very European!


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I thought arting was more for evenings


Arting is an anytime thing for me!
... As soon as my hubby rewires my art room. Yeah, I'm still waiting on that[emoji57]


----------



## Bambam1989

Well yesterday evening it Hailed.. yeah, hail in June isn't that something!
So now I get to go see how much damage was done to my veggy garden...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....i take a day off from reading posts to kayak in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor for “Clean the Bay” “Clean Harbor” clean water day, and find myself 5 pages behind. Whew..
> 
> I’ll post up a few pix....to give you a flavor of the day..
> 
> Here is the USS Constellation, permanently moored in the Harbor
> View attachment 241505
> 
> 
> 
> The Event Boat, with DJ music and public speakers..
> 
> View attachment 241506
> 
> 
> Some of the group gathered in Baltimore City’s Inner Harbor...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241510
> 
> 
> View attachment 241513
> 
> 
> 
> And out at our lunch spot, where they had music, catered lunch, drinks, etc for the paddling crowd
> 
> View attachment 241512



Looks like an excellent day. I stayed in Baltimore years ago - 1983? We loved it. 

We lived in Harrogate and the house next door was rented by a family from the Menwith Hill Station (a US base in Yorkshire) 

When they returned to the US, my sister and I went out to visit them. We are still in touch with them and their children who we used to babysit. The eldest I coached in Math is now a teacher and the youngest, who was only 2 when they left, now does something important with the US Navy.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Did it come out a little half-baked? Sorry!



That’s a crumby joke. We knead a different one


----------



## JoesMum

Bonsoir everyone. 

If Rafa Nadal can mix languages then so can I. His winners speech included “C’est encroyable to jouer in front of you all” 

We had a good day at the tennis today. The matches were probably better yesterday, but it was fantastic to see Rafa win his 11th French Open title. 

The weather has been very hot and very humid. There is little shelter there. The trick for survival is very lightweight, loose clothing with long sleeves. I have a particularly lightweight skirt and blouse that are great for it. Combined with a wide brimmed hat, gallons of sun cream and plenty of water to drink, you are still sweaty but not burnt to a cinder. 

The weather has just broken and we have a much needed storm clearing the air. 

Graffiti picture in our hotel 



Roland Garros was a French Aviator who died at the end of WWI. They were commemorating the centenary of his death today

French airforce fly past finished a one minute silence





The military band played the French National Anthem



And Rafa with the trophy



We’re now in the bar listening to dreadful covers of 1970s disco hits. It’s easier with a glass of wine in your hand


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Bonsoir everyone.
> 
> If Rafa Nadal can mix languages then so can I. His winners speech included “C’est encroyable to jouer in front of you all”
> 
> We had a good day at the tennis today. The matches were probably better yesterday, but it was fantastic to see Rafa win his 11th French Open title.
> 
> The weather has been very hot and very humid. There is little shelter there. The trick for survival is very lightweight, loose clothing with long sleeves. I have a particularly lightweight skirt and blouse that are great for it. Combined with a wide brimmed hat, gallons of sun cream and plenty of water to drink, you are still sweaty but not burnt to a cinder.
> 
> The weather has just broken and we have a much needed storm clearing the air.
> 
> Graffiti picture in our hotel
> View attachment 241525
> 
> 
> Roland Garros was a French Aviator who died at the end of WWI. They were commemorating the centenary of his death today
> 
> French airforce fly past finished a one minute silence
> View attachment 241527
> 
> View attachment 241528
> 
> 
> The military band played the French National Anthem
> View attachment 241529
> 
> 
> And Rafa with the trophy
> View attachment 241530
> 
> 
> We’re now in the bar listening to dreadful covers of 1970s disco hits. It’s easier with a glass of wine in your hand




Good snaps...nice flyover.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heres an interesting optic that most casual visitors to Baltimore don’t see. This is the Domino Cane Sugar plant on the outskirts of the harbor. Here they bring in big ships/containers full of sugar cane and use these massive cranes to grab bucket fulls of the cane then dump it onto conveyers that haul it into the plant for cooking and eventually into cane sugar for export. The air all around the plant smells like simmering burnt sugar...maybe sweeter.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did it come out a little half-baked? Sorry!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well yesterday evening it Hailed.. yeah, hail in June isn't that something!
> So now I get to go see how much damage was done to my veggy garden...


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s a crumby joke. We knead a different one


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Bonsoir everyone.
> 
> If Rafa Nadal can mix languages then so can I. His winners speech included “C’est encroyable to jouer in front of you all”
> 
> We had a good day at the tennis today. The matches were probably better yesterday, but it was fantastic to see Rafa win his 11th French Open title.
> 
> The weather has been very hot and very humid. There is little shelter there. The trick for survival is very lightweight, loose clothing with long sleeves. I have a particularly lightweight skirt and blouse that are great for it. Combined with a wide brimmed hat, gallons of sun cream and plenty of water to drink, you are still sweaty but not burnt to a cinder.
> 
> The weather has just broken and we have a much needed storm clearing the air.
> 
> Graffiti picture in our hotel
> View attachment 241525
> 
> 
> Roland Garros was a French Aviator who died at the end of WWI. They were commemorating the centenary of his death today
> 
> French airforce fly past finished a one minute silence
> View attachment 241527
> 
> View attachment 241528
> 
> 
> The military band played the French National Anthem
> View attachment 241529
> 
> 
> And Rafa with the trophy
> View attachment 241530
> 
> 
> We’re now in the bar listening to dreadful covers of 1970s disco hits. It’s easier with a glass of wine in your hand


Love it. Looks like you had an awesome day again and that you were well prepared. And Enjoy your glass of wine!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres an interesting optic that most casual visitors to Baltimore don’t see. This is the Domino Cane Sugar plant on the outskirts of the harbor. Here they bring in big ships/containers full of sugar cane and use these massive cranes to grab bucket fulls of the cane then dump it onto conveyers that haul it into the plant for cooking and eventually into cane sugar for export. The air all around the plant smells like simmering burnt sugar...maybe sweeter.
> 
> View attachment 241532


Very interesting. I imagine you would get quite sick of the smell of sugar. I bet the people who work there don't use sugar.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I can't handle it anymore.[emoji23] [emoji23]


Well, you don't have to get steamed about it!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you don't have to get steamed about it!


[emoji23] [emoji23] . What dumplings?? Yes please. Prawn ones if you have any to spare.[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You were destined to find each other!


I am glad with such a lovely destiny !


----------



## Bee62

Before it is too late and our Yvonne absequulate ( or something like that, you all know what I mean and I will never learn *this* word )
here my newest "creation". A special wish of Yvonne.

@Yvonne G I hope it pleases you: Lilli Marleen


----------



## JoesMum

The storm stopped, it’s still pretty humid, and we have been for dinner. 

A lovely seafood platter - crab, langoustines, prawns, bulot (whelks), mussels and oysters. 

And desserts were pretty good too. I had Île Flotante (literally Floating Island - a very light meringue floating on a cold crême anglaise custard)



JoesDad had Rum Baba - you were given the rum bottle to add to taste!



And to prove we are in Paris - a grainy, late night shot of the Eiffel Tower which appears to be doing lighthouse impressions at the moment


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The storm stopped, it’s still pretty humid, and we have been for dinner.
> 
> A lovely seafood platter - crab, langoustines, prawns, bulot (whelks), mussels and oysters.
> 
> And desserts were pretty good too. I had Île Flotante (literally Floating Island - a very light meringue floating on a cold crême anglaise custard)
> View attachment 241544
> 
> 
> JoesDad had Rum Baba - you were given the rum bottle to add to taste!
> View attachment 241545
> 
> 
> And to prove we are in Paris - a grainy, late night shot of the Eiffel Tower which appears to be doing lighthouse impressions at the moment
> View attachment 241546




Wow....I’m sure everything was delicious! The seafood platter..scrumptious! Not too shabby desserts either.


----------



## Momof4

I have some catching up to do but wanted to update you on my new tort my sister gave me .
Did great on the 5 hour trip home and in the hotel over night.
Got him and soak him and he drank forever! Put him in the enclosure and he walked around and peed all white[emoji53]. It looked like milk.
He’s pacing the yard and loves water!

He was only fed kale and tortoise pellets. I have him a variety and only ate hibiscus flower.

This is going to take tough love. Tomorrow I’ll give him Mazuri and grass.


----------



## Momof4

I got another pic and he liked the Mazuri!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I have some catching up to do but wanted to update you on my new tort my sister gave me .
> Did great on the 5 hour trip home and in the hotel over night.
> Got him and soak him and he drank forever! Put him in the enclosure and he walked around and peed all white[emoji53]. It looked like milk.
> He’s pacing the yard and loves water!
> 
> He was only fed kale and tortoise pellets. I have him a variety and only ate hibiscus flower.
> 
> This is going to take tough love. Tomorrow I’ll give him Mazuri and grass.
> 
> View attachment 241550



Pee like milk is fine. There was a lot of urate to excrete, but at least it was liquid not sandy. 

Well done


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Our last day in Paris. We return home this evening. Because we are in the outskirts rather than the centre, and we had a busy weekend, the plans are for a gentle day and a good lunch. 

It’s currently raining so coffee and a (light) breakfast are the only priority : D


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Arting is an anytime thing for me!
> ... As soon as my hubby rewires my art room. Yeah, I'm still waiting on that[emoji57]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Well yesterday evening it Hailed.. yeah, hail in June isn't that something!
> So now I get to go see how much damage was done to my veggy garden...



Oh no ‍


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That’s a crumby joke. We knead a different one



I admire your, Brits’, skillet making puns. They’re souperb!  [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Bonsoir everyone.
> 
> If Rafa Nadal can mix languages then so can I. His winners speech included “C’est encroyable to jouer in front of you all”
> 
> We had a good day at the tennis today. The matches were probably better yesterday, but it was fantastic to see Rafa win his 11th French Open title.
> 
> The weather has been very hot and very humid. There is little shelter there. The trick for survival is very lightweight, loose clothing with long sleeves. I have a particularly lightweight skirt and blouse that are great for it. Combined with a wide brimmed hat, gallons of sun cream and plenty of water to drink, you are still sweaty but not burnt to a cinder.
> 
> The weather has just broken and we have a much needed storm clearing the air.
> 
> Graffiti picture in our hotel
> View attachment 241525
> 
> 
> Roland Garros was a French Aviator who died at the end of WWI. They were commemorating the centenary of his death today
> 
> French airforce fly past finished a one minute silence
> View attachment 241527
> 
> View attachment 241528
> 
> 
> The military band played the French National Anthem
> View attachment 241529
> 
> 
> And Rafa with the trophy
> View attachment 241530
> 
> 
> We’re now in the bar listening to dreadful covers of 1970s disco hits. It’s easier with a glass of wine in your hand



Love the tribute to Roland Garros. Never knew where the tournament got its name! 
Hope you did have a glass of wine...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I admire your, Brits’, skillet making puns. They’re souperb!  [emoji85]



Your wonton punning is eggseeding the norm for non-native English speakers!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you don't have to get steamed about it!



The level of puns here is coming to a boiling point


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The storm stopped, it’s still pretty humid, and we have been for dinner.
> 
> A lovely seafood platter - crab, langoustines, prawns, bulot (whelks), mussels and oysters.
> 
> And desserts were pretty good too. I had Île Flotante (literally Floating Island - a very light meringue floating on a cold crême anglaise custard)
> View attachment 241544
> 
> 
> JoesDad had Rum Baba - you were given the rum bottle to add to taste!
> View attachment 241545
> 
> 
> And to prove we are in Paris - a grainy, late night shot of the Eiffel Tower which appears to be doing lighthouse impressions at the moment
> View attachment 241546



Ditch the cake, lean on the rum, JoesDad  
Looks lovely, but I’m sure the main course was even better. (I’m not big on desserts anymore. Trying to get a notch smaller, actually...)


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I have some catching up to do but wanted to update you on my new tort my sister gave me .
> Did great on the 5 hour trip home and in the hotel over night.
> Got him and soak him and he drank forever! Put him in the enclosure and he walked around and peed all white[emoji53]. It looked like milk.
> He’s pacing the yard and loves water!
> 
> He was only fed kale and tortoise pellets. I have him a variety and only ate hibiscus flower.
> 
> This is going to take tough love. Tomorrow I’ll give him Mazuri and grass.
> 
> View attachment 241550



Poor thing must’ve been dehydrated. So glad you have him now. Don’t let him out-stubborn you.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I got another pic and he liked the Mazuri!!
> View attachment 241559
> 
> View attachment 241560



Hi, gorgeous! What shall we call our newest tort nephew?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Our last day in Paris. We return home this evening. Because we are in the outskirts rather than the centre, and we had a busy weekend, the plans are for a gentle day and a good lunch.
> 
> It’s currently raining so coffee and a (light) breakfast are the only priority : D



Enjoy your last day there, Linda! (Until next time, right?)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Your wonton punning is eggseeding the norm for non-native English speakers!



I think I’m going to stop oil the punning and roast on my laurels...


----------



## Kristoff

Well, daughter isn’t better. The swimming and ice cream aren’t to blame though; it’s a bacterial infection. Seeing the GP in a couple of hours. At least husband is finally back from all his travels. Until the big one we’re all going on in two and a half weeks — to New York, Montreal, and Ottawa.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Well, daughter isn’t better. The swimming and ice cream aren’t to blame though; it’s a bacterial infection. Seeing the GP in a couple of hours. At least husband is finally back from all his travels. Until the big one we’re all going on in two and a half weeks — to New York, Montreal, and Ottawa.



Oh dear. I hope she’s fixed soon. The bacterial infection could easily be picked up from the pool... or the ice cream... they’re both breeding grounds. 

I know what it’s like when your husband is constantly travelling and leaving you behind with the family. JoesDad has done it for much of his career.... including 8 months of commuting to Sydney, Australia (two weeks here and two weeks there) followed almost immediately by the same pattern with New Delhi, India for 18 months. Exhausting for him and not great for us either. And with the children in their public exam years during those two trips, travelling with him wasn’t an option either. The AirMiles were good, but we couldn’t really use them until he stopped!

Your trip over the Atlantic sounds so exciting!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Before it is too late and our Yvonne absequulate ( or something like that, you all know what I mean and I will never learn *this* word )
> here my newest "creation". A special wish of Yvonne.
> 
> @Yvonne G I hope it pleases you: Lilli Marleen


Going to watch this later tonight when I am at home. But looking forward to hearing some lovely music.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The storm stopped, it’s still pretty humid, and we have been for dinner.
> 
> A lovely seafood platter - crab, langoustines, prawns, bulot (whelks), mussels and oysters.
> 
> And desserts were pretty good too. I had Île Flotante (literally Floating Island - a very light meringue floating on a cold crême anglaise custard)
> View attachment 241544
> 
> 
> JoesDad had Rum Baba - you were given the rum bottle to add to taste!
> View attachment 241545
> 
> 
> And to prove we are in Paris - a grainy, late night shot of the Eiffel Tower which appears to be doing lighthouse impressions at the moment
> View attachment 241546


HMMMM. yummmy. But now I am hungry for some pudding!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I got another pic and he liked the Mazuri!!
> View attachment 241559
> 
> View attachment 241560


Well done. What is his name? Tough love is .... well ..... tough. Good luck with that, as I think it will be harder on you than the tort.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Our last day in Paris. We return home this evening. Because we are in the outskirts rather than the centre, and we had a busy weekend, the plans are for a gentle day and a good lunch.
> 
> It’s currently raining so coffee and a (light) breakfast are the only priority : D


Sounds like the best day. And now I am still hungry.!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love the tribute to Roland Garros. Never knew where the tournament got its name!
> Hope you did have a glass of wine...






Okay the two of you have me beat hands down.!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well, daughter isn’t better. The swimming and ice cream aren’t to blame though; it’s a bacterial infection. Seeing the GP in a couple of hours. At least husband is finally back from all his travels. Until the big one we’re all going on in two and a half weeks — to New York, Montreal, and Ottawa.


Shame your poor daughter. I hope the GP helps and she gets better soon. Very glad your hubby is back and the Big one sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning Everyone.
It is Monday again, but at least the sun is shining. This weekend was far too busy, and I feel exhausted before the week has even begun. Oh well, we will plod on through the week and eventually get to the other side. Enjoy your Mondays everyone and not chat later. I need to go and make myself some coffee.


----------



## JoesMum

So we have been for a walk to explore this area. The residents probably have a love-hate relationship with sporting events which they can’t escape!



Our hotel is right next to Stade Jean Bouain home to Stade Français Football Club which is next to Parc des Princes and the Paris Tennis Club (not Roland Garros which belongs to the French Tennis Federation)

Parc des Princes is home to Paris St Germain football club ... PSG is massively famous... and is built over the Paris ring road called the Boulevard Periphique. It used to be the French Rugby Union’s home ground too, but now only hosts Rugby Sevens tournaments as the full international side has moved to the newer Stade de France which has nothing to do with, and is nowhere near, the Stade Français football club previously mentioned.





Confused? We were. It’s taken us ages to work all this out! 

The other side of our hotel is a mews (stable block) for a long since gone grand house which is now being converted into hospitality and conference facilities for Roland Garros across the road. Behind the mews is a large botanical garden with huge greenhouses originally found King Louis XV which we didn’t have time to explore.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I got another pic and he liked the Mazuri!!
> View attachment 241559
> 
> View attachment 241560


Hi Kathy. Good you took him. He is a cute dinosaur. He is surely very happy living a much better life with you now.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The storm stopped, it’s still pretty humid, and we have been for dinner.
> 
> A lovely seafood platter - crab, langoustines, prawns, bulot (whelks), mussels and oysters.
> 
> And desserts were pretty good too. I had Île Flotante (literally Floating Island - a very light meringue floating on a cold crême anglaise custard)
> View attachment 241544
> 
> 
> JoesDad had Rum Baba - you were given the rum bottle to add to taste!
> View attachment 241545
> 
> 
> And to prove we are in Paris - a grainy, late night shot of the Eiffel Tower which appears to be doing lighthouse impressions at the moment
> View attachment 241546


The dinner looks very delicious ! I am sure you have enjoyed it.
The lighthouse Eiffel Tower is funny.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Our last day in Paris. We return home this evening. Because we are in the outskirts rather than the centre, and we had a busy weekend, the plans are for a gentle day and a good lunch.
> 
> It’s currently raining so coffee and a (light) breakfast are the only priority : D


Come home safe.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 241571


Sooo right !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So we have been for a walk to explore this area. The residents probably have a love-hate relationship with sporting events which they can’t escape!
> View attachment 241577
> 
> 
> Our hotel is right next to Stade Jean Bouain home to Stade Français Football Club which is next to Parc des Princes and the Paris Tennis Club (not Roland Garros which belongs to the French Tennis Federation)
> 
> Parc des Princes is home to Paris St Germain football club ... PSG is massively famous... and is built over the Paris ring road called the Boulevard Periphique. It used to be the French Rugby Union’s home ground too, but now only hosts Rugby Sevens tournaments as the full international side has moved to the newer Stade de France which has nothing to do with, and is nowhere near, the Stade Français football club previously mentioned.
> View attachment 241578
> 
> View attachment 241579
> 
> 
> Confused? We were. It’s taken us ages to work all this out!
> 
> The other side of our hotel is a mews (stable block) for a long since gone grand house which is now being converted into hospitality and conference facilities for Roland Garros across the road. Behind the mews is a large botanical garden with huge greenhouses originally found King Louis XV which we didn’t have time to explore.


Confused ? Yes ! Too much lanes and cars.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Well, daughter isn’t better. The swimming and ice cream aren’t to blame though; it’s a bacterial infection. Seeing the GP in a couple of hours. At least husband is finally back from all his travels. Until the big one we’re all going on in two and a half weeks — to New York, Montreal, and Ottawa.


Poor daughter. Give her a big hug like the little cats do please. I hope she feels better soon. 
Do you finally got the travel bug of Linda ????


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Before it is too late and our Yvonne absequulate ( or something like that, you all know what I mean and I will never learn *this* word )
> here my newest "creation". A special wish of Yvonne.
> 
> @Yvonne G I hope it pleases you: Lilli Marleen




That was beautiful! Thank you so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I got another pic and he liked the Mazuri!!
> View attachment 241559
> 
> View attachment 241560


Oh boy! Looks like he was kept pretty dry, but he sure is a nice-looking tortoise. You're gonna' enjoy the heck outta him!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Gmorning all hope everyone has a great day
I just got my results from ancestry.com as well and thought I'd share this is what it said....



100% Adult child of alien space invaders


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Before it is too late and our Yvonne absequulate ( or something like that, you all know what I mean and I will never learn *this* word )
> here my newest "creation". A special wish of Yvonne.
> 
> @Yvonne G I hope it pleases you: Lilli Marleen


That was beautiful. Even more so because I could not understand the words. So I could appreciate the voice even more.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Gmorning all hope everyone has a great day
> I just got my results from ancestry.com as well and thought I'd share this is what it said....
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Adult child of alien space invaders


What does Adult Child mean exactly please?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> What does Adult Child mean exactly please?


37 years old and still enjoys jumping in lakes to catch critters I guess?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 37 years old and still enjoys jumping in lakes to catch critters I guess?



LOL. Since you are apparently an Alien Species, does that mean you will turn into one of those critters if we make you angry?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Well, daughter isn’t better. The swimming and ice cream aren’t to blame though; it’s a bacterial infection. Seeing the GP in a couple of hours. At least husband is finally back from all his travels. Until the big one we’re all going on in two and a half weeks — to New York, Montreal, and Ottawa.


Is it just a vacation trip, or are you going to visit relatives?



CarolM said:


> HMMMM. yummmy. But now I am hungry for some pudding!!


I'm afraid I'm not very adventurous when it comes to food. Just give me the same old everyday type food I'm used to, please.



JoesMum said:


> So we have been for a walk to explore this area. The residents probably have a love-hate relationship with sporting events which they can’t escape!
> View attachment 241577
> 
> 
> Our hotel is right next to Stade Jean Bouain home to Stade Français Football Club which is next to Parc des Princes and the Paris Tennis Club (not Roland Garros which belongs to the French Tennis Federation)
> 
> Parc des Princes is home to Paris St Germain football club ... PSG is massively famous... and is built over the Paris ring road called the Boulevard Periphique. It used to be the French Rugby Union’s home ground too, but now only hosts Rugby Sevens tournaments as the full international side has moved to the newer Stade de France which has nothing to do with, and is nowhere near, the Stade Français football club previously mentioned.
> View attachment 241578
> 
> View attachment 241579
> 
> 
> Confused? We were. It’s taken us ages to work all this out!
> 
> The other side of our hotel is a mews (stable block) for a long since gone grand house which is now being converted into hospitality and conference facilities for Roland Garros across the road. Behind the mews is a large botanical garden with huge greenhouses originally found King Louis XV which we didn’t have time to explore.


Too bad you didn't have time for the botanical gardens. Now THAT'S my kind of trip. 



Toddrickfl1 said:


> Gmorning all hope everyone has a great day
> I just got my results from ancestry.com as well and thought I'd share this is what it said....
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Adult child of alien space invaders


LOL! I always thought there was something a little off about you!!



CarolM said:


> That was beautiful. Even more so because I could not understand the words. So I could appreciate the voice even more.


Wa-a-a-a-y back in the '40s or maybe even the '30s anti-nazi actress Marlene Dietrich sang this song. When she came to America, of course she sang it in English AND German. It has always been one of my favorites. I am going to try to figure out how to save this little Sabine video so I can refer back to it occasionally.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> LOL. Since you are apparently an Alien Species, does that mean you will turn into one of those critters if we make you angry?


It's never happened before, but if I was a turtle in a past life that would make a lot of sense

But I do suspect there's others of my kind in this here dark room.....


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Gmorning all hope everyone has a great day
> I just got my results from ancestry.com as well and thought I'd share this is what it said....
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Adult child of alien space invaders


Morning.
I did mine a while back and it came back as
100% unknown

I showed my husband an old picture a few weeks ago. He looks at me and says "you never told me you were a cheerleader in highschool!"
My response was "I have never been a cheerleader- that's a picture of my mother"
To say the resemblance is uncanny would have been an understatement. I was a little confused myself until I recognized an aunt who was also in the photo.[emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's never happened before, but if I was a turtle in a past life that would make a lot of sense
> 
> But I do suspect there's others of my kind in this here dark room.....


You haven't met our leader. @Tidgy's Dad started this place for us. He may be one of the "others" of which you speak. He's taking a little sabbatical at the moment and taking care of some of his paleontologist duties. He hopes to be back here in the Fall. But hopefully he'll be back in time to start the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. That's sort of like the Secret Santa that the rest of the Forum does for Christmas.


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 37 years old and still enjoys jumping in lakes to catch critters I guess?


Nah, that just makes you a critter loving person who happens to be unafraid of getting wet!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Gmorning all hope everyone has a great day
> I just got my results from ancestry.com as well and thought I'd share this is what it said....
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Adult child of alien space invaders



That result must’ve come out of the blue...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Poor daughter. Give her a big hug like the little cats do please. I hope she feels better soon.
> Do you finally got the travel bug of Linda ????
> 
> View attachment 241581



Daughter loved the picture


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Before it is too late and our Yvonne absequulate ( or something like that, you all know what I mean and I will never learn *this* word )
> here my newest "creation". A special wish of Yvonne.
> 
> @Yvonne G I hope it pleases you: Lilli Marleen



Yay! It’s Bee again!!!  Beautiful, Sabine!


----------



## JoesMum

We’re at the airport starting our journey home. The luggage belts aren’t working so they can’t check bags in right now [emoji849] Fingers crossed for a man with a spanner!

Our lunch venue was a beautiful building over 100 years old. It’s a shame it was raining as there are beautiful views from the terrace.


----------



## JoesMum

Update: man with spanner has fixed the luggage belt and our suitcase has started it’s journey to London. Hopefully we won’t be too far behind. As is the way of such things we now have an hour of hanging round waiting to get on a plane


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Update: man with spanner has fixed the luggage belt and our suitcase has started it’s journey to London. Hopefully we won’t be too far behind. As is the way of such things we now have an hour of hanging round waiting to get on a plane
> View attachment 241585



Safe journey back, both to you and your suitcase.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's never happened before, but if I was a turtle in a past life that would make a lot of sense
> 
> But I do suspect there's others of my kind in this here dark room.....


You were a turtle [emoji33] [emoji33] Not a ninja turtle? And as to the others here not sure about them being turtles, however my kids reckon that I MUST have been a tortoise previously. In fact they reckon I am still one.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning.
> I did mine a while back and it came back as
> 100% unknown
> 
> I showed my husband an old picture a few weeks ago. He looks at me and says "you never told me you were a cheerleader in highschool!"
> My response was "I have never been a cheerleader- that's a picture of my mother"
> To say the resemblance is uncanny would have been an understatement. I was a little confused myself until I recognized an aunt who was also in the photo.[emoji33]


You can now tease your hubby with the fact that he married your Mother. [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> That was beautiful! Thank you so much.


Thank you. My pleasure !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That result must’ve come out of the blue...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji85]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> You were a turtle [emoji33] [emoji33] Not a ninja turtle? And as to the others here not sure about them being turtles, however my kids reckon that I MUST have been a tortoise previously. In fact they reckon I am still one.


Technically I'm still a turtle...sort of

http://www.orderofturtles.info


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Gmorning all hope everyone has a great day
> I just got my results from ancestry.com as well and thought I'd share this is what it said....
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Adult child of alien space invaders


I hope you are a friendly alien.
Here in the Cold Dark Room is even space for an alien. Do you have some special effects like a lighting finger ( ET ) or something else? Our specialist for strange things ( he knows all episodes of Dr. Who ) is absent at present. It is Adam, our Dark Lord of the CDR who created this place for all the creatures that live here. Except for the woolspider ( if she exist ). She came uninvited.
@Tidgy's Dad We miss you !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Update: man with spanner has fixed the luggage belt and our suitcase has started it’s journey to London. Hopefully we won’t be too far behind. As is the way of such things we now have an hour of hanging round waiting to get on a plane
> View attachment 241585


Perfect time to catch up. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That was beautiful. Even more so because I could not understand the words. So I could appreciate the voice even more.


Thank you so much Carol. You are very kind as ever. Always finding the right words.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you so much Carol. You are very kind as ever. Always finding the right words.


[emoji3] [emoji8]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You were a turtle [emoji33] [emoji33] Not a ninja turtle? And as to the others here not sure about them being turtles, however my kids reckon that I MUST have been a tortoise previously. In fact they reckon I am still one.


You might have been a turle or tortoise in another life.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Is it just a vacation trip, or are you going to visit relatives?
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not very adventurous when it comes to food. Just give me the same old everyday type food I'm used to, please.
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't have time for the botanical gardens. Now THAT'S my kind of trip.
> 
> 
> LOL! I always thought there was something a little off about you!!
> 
> 
> Wa-a-a-a-y back in the '40s or maybe even the '30s anti-nazi actress Marlene Dietrich sang this song. When she came to America, of course she sang it in English AND German. It has always been one of my favorites. I am going to try to figure out how to save this little Sabine video so I can refer back to it occasionally.


You can always find this video on Youtube. Only search for "Bee sings Lili Marleen.. ".and you get it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You might have been a turle or tortoise in another life.


Lol. Maybe. When I was a kid I did hide in my shell often.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Technically I'm still a turtle...sort of
> 
> http://www.orderofturtles.info


Impressive. [emoji73] Well then Sir and Honourable Turtle. Exactly how many drinks did you have to buy?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Maybe. When I was a kid I did hide in my shell often.


It`s good that you come out of your shell for us !


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We have landed in London and the weather is much better here; it’s a lovely evening


----------



## Bee62




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It`s good that you come out of your shell for us !


Hahaha. Love it. Mothers do tend to get over their shell issues.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have landed in London and the weather is much better here; it’s a lovely evening


Yay welcome home. Now just for the last leg....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have landed in London and the weather is much better here; it’s a lovely evening


Good evening. It is good you are safe back. For how many days you planned to stay at home before you get out on your next journey ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening. It is good you are safe back. For how many days you planned to stay at home before you get out on your next journey ?



I don’t think we’re doing anything involving a plane for a while.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think we’re doing anything involving a plane for a while.


Ahhhhh, funny answer ! Not involving a plane does not mean you can`t travel. There are cars, busses, ships or even horse coaches ?
Sorry, I am just teasing you a little...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Oh no. That photo says it all. Fits perfectly with the text.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That photo says it all. Fits perfectly with the text.


Often Psychiatrists are not good for people and tortoises too .....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think we’re doing anything involving a plane for a while.


Well that is just plain .....( racking my head trying to finish the pun.)


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Often Psychiatrists are not good for people and tortoises too .....


So that poor torts face says.


----------



## Bee62

Only btw 
We have "overrun" the Pretend chat with posts ...... 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhh, funny answer ! Not involving a plane does not mean you can`t travel. There are cars, busses, ships or even horse coaches ?
> Sorry, I am just teasing you a little...



You forgot trains. We do a lot of trains


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You forgot trains. We do a lot of trains


Ahhhhhhhhhhh, I am an idiot ! Yes trains are very easy to catch ..... and a very comfortable way to travel.
Sad, I thought next time you would take the horse coach.


----------



## Bee62

Out and over for me....
Have to bring all my animals to bed. Chicken want to sleep. Sheep want their night meal to eat.
Cats are waiting for some yummy food and a lot of cuddeling !
Not see and chat later again.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Only btw
> We have "overrun" the Pretend chat with posts ......
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


How many?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh, I am an idiot ! Yes trains are very easy to catch ..... and a very comfortable way to travel.
> Sad, I thought next time you would take the horse coach.


I thought Linda would take the whip for your teasing[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Out and over for me....
> Have to bring all my animals to bed. Chicken want to sleep. Sheep want their night meal to eat.
> Cats are waiting for some yummy food and a lot of cuddeling !
> Not see and chat later again.


Night night. Give your lovelies a love from the roommates.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I thought Linda would take the whip for your teasing[emoji6]



She knows when she’s beat


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> She knows when she’s beat


Yup. She's running and hiding behind her cats. [emoji56] [emoji56]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> How many?


I don't get it?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You can now tease your hubby with the fact that he married your Mother. [emoji33]


Thank God I have not gained the weight my mother did! 
And I cook better too[emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank God I have not gained the weight my mother did!
> And I cook better too[emoji12]


Whahaha Whew. You are safe then. [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well that is just plain .....( racking my head trying to finish the pun.)


. . . up in the air?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I thought Linda would take the whip for your teasing[emoji6]


Nah, she was just horsin' around.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> . . . up in the air?


Perfect. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not good with puns. . . in fact I sometimes have a very hard time "getting" it when you guys get on a roll. But lately they've been on my level of understanding!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not good with puns. . . in fact I sometimes have a very hard time "getting" it when you guys get on a roll. But lately they've been on my level of understanding!


Don't worry. Lena and Linda beat me hands down in this department. As you could see. I could come up with half of the pun but not the ending.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Don't worry. Lena and Linda beat me hands down in this department. As you could see. I could come up with half of the pun but not the ending.



Pun mistress is Lyn. Lena is very very good, especially as English isn’t her first language. 

Maybe your name needs to start with L? [emoji848]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Pun mistress is Lyn. Lena is very very good, especially as English isn’t her first language.
> 
> Maybe your name needs to start with L? [emoji848]


Whahaha. So what does "C" help with then?


----------



## CarolM

This is me for today. So Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all. 

Lena how is your daughter now?

Dan how are you feeling

Lyn any results yet? And how is Lola doing today?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> This is me for today. So Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all.
> 
> Lena how is your daughter now?
> 
> Dan how are you feeling
> 
> Lyn any results yet? And how is Lola doing today?


I'm alive but can't say much more. I'm weak,sweating all the time,achey all over, blood pressure is all over the place, headaches, dizzy spells.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

@cowboy


Here comes my “Bud”!!!!!![emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I'm alive but can't say much more. I'm weak,sweating all the time,achey all over, blood pressure is all over the place, headaches, dizzy spells.


So sorry to hear that, but please check in with us once in a while. It's quite worrisome when we know you're not well and we don't hear from you.




Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @cowboy
> View attachment 241632
> 
> Here comes my “Bud”!!!!!![emoji217]


We haven't heard from you OR Ken here in quite a while. I'm surprised the critters in here allowed you in - especially the wooly spider (if she exists)!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> So sorry to hear that, but please check in with us once in a while. It's quite worrisome when we know you're not well and we don't hear from you.
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't heard from you OR Ken here in quite a while. I'm surprised the critters in here allowed you in - especially the wooly spider (if she exists)!



A Bud will always bring me !


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> I hope you are a friendly alien.
> Here in the Cold Dark Room is even space for an alien. Do you have some special effects like a lighting finger ( ET ) or something else? Our specialist for strange things ( he knows all episodes of Dr. Who ) is absent at present. It is Adam, our Dark Lord of the CDR who created this place for all the creatures that live here. Except for the woolspider ( if she exist ). She came uninvited.
> @Tidgy's Dad We miss you !


I'm glad I have yet to encounter this wool spider, the leprechauns kind of annoying though, who let this guy in?

I am a friendly alien, unless your a cat. We eat cats on my home planet Melmac. Melmac actually blew up when everyone accidentally plugged in their hair dryers at the same time. I was cruising thru space at that time, and happened to crash land in the Tanners garage. They were nice enough to let me stay, I just have to hide from the neighbors the Ochmoneks. True story, and definitely not the plot of an old tv show..........


----------



## Moozillion

Greetings, Roomies!
I'm just popping in with a word from our Dark Lord, whom I "see" sometimes when I'm on the Fossil Forum. 
He sends his love to all and expects to be back here on TFO some time after the World Cup!!!


----------



## DE42

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm glad I have yet to encounter this wool spider, the leprechauns kind of annoying though, who let this guy in?
> 
> I am a friendly alien, unless your a cat. We eat cats on my home planet Melmac. Melmac actually blew up when everyone accidentally plugged in their hair dryers at the same time. I was cruising thru space at that time, and happened to crash land in the Tanners garage. They were nice enough to let me stay, I just have to hide from the neighbors the Ochmoneks. True story, and definitely not the plot of an old tv show..........


If I remember correctly did not your Homeworld have rivers of mayonnaise?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

DE42 said:


> If I remember correctly did not your Homeworld have rivers of mayonnaise?


It did!

Haaa! I kill me!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I'm alive but can't say much more. I'm weak,sweating all the time,achey all over, blood pressure is all over the place, headaches, dizzy spells.



That sounds very alarming! You are going back to a doctor before you end up in the Emergency Room I hope?


----------



## JoesMum

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @cowboy
> View attachment 241632
> 
> Here comes my “Bud”!!!!!![emoji217]


Nice to not see you Gramps! 

I prefer Bud in a more chilled state! I suspect you do too! I hope Bud doesn’t cause too much damage.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Roomies!
> I'm just popping in with a word from our Dark Lord, whom I "see" sometimes when I'm on the Fossil Forum.
> He sends his love to all and expects to be back here on TFO some time after the World Cup!!!



Ah yes, a month of tv football punditry starts imminently. This may be a reason why we don’t have so much planned for the next few weeks [emoji849][emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I hope your week goes well and that Dan’s improves rapidly


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think we’re doing anything involving a plane for a while.



A road trip then? [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well that is just plain .....( racking my head trying to finish the pun.)



[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Only btw
> We have "overrun" the Pretend chat with posts ......
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !



I think it’s only the second part of the Pretend Chat. There must have been the first part somewhere.  We do talk!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I thought Linda would take the whip for your teasing[emoji6]



LOL


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I don't get it?





Finally, Carol managed to confuse herself...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This is me for today. So Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all.
> 
> Lena how is your daughter now?
> 
> Dan how are you feeling
> 
> Lyn any results yet? And how is Lola doing today?



We’re waiting for the antibiotic to kick in. :/


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I'm alive but can't say much more. I'm weak,sweating all the time,achey all over, blood pressure is all over the place, headaches, dizzy spells.



Sorry to hear.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ah yes, a month of tv football punditry starts imminently. This may be a reason why we don’t have so much planned for the next few weeks [emoji849][emoji1]



Ah, of course! Hope England don’t give us any reason to remember those old tea-bag jokes  (I supported England faithfully between 1998 and 2006.)


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm alive but can't say much more. I'm weak,sweating all the time,achey all over, blood pressure is all over the place, headaches, dizzy spells.


Are you in hospital. I think you should be until they can get you back to normal. And how is your turtle doing? It must be very difficult for you going through this and having just gotten your turtle after so long.


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @cowboy
> View attachment 241632
> 
> Here comes my “Bud”!!!!!![emoji217]


Stay safe.


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> A Bud will always bring me !


Well then thank you Bud. Hi there and good to see you if only for a few posts.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm glad I have yet to encounter this wool spider, the leprechauns kind of annoying though, who let this guy in?
> 
> I am a friendly alien, unless your a cat. We eat cats on my home planet Melmac. Melmac actually blew up when everyone accidentally plugged in their hair dryers at the same time. I was cruising thru space at that time, and happened to crash land in the Tanners garage. They were nice enough to let me stay, I just have to hide from the neighbors the Ochmoneks. True story, and definitely not the plot of an old tv show..........


Whahaha. You are most definitly going to fit in here. Welcome to the family.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Are you in hospital. I think you should be until they can get you back to normal. And how is your turtle doing? It must be very difficult for you going through this and having just gotten your turtle after so long.


I believe it's ok. Definitely not the best timing.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Roomies!
> I'm just popping in with a word from our Dark Lord, whom I "see" sometimes when I'm on the Fossil Forum.
> He sends his love to all and expects to be back here on TFO some time after the World Cup!!!


Yayyy. That is good to hear. Looking forward to more craziness. Hee Hee Hee Hee.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A road trip then? [emoji85][emoji23]


And there she goes.....


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 241642
> 
> Finally, Carol managed to confuse herself...


Honestly that is not too hard.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’re waiting for the antibiotic to kick in. :/


Okay. Let us know please.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I believe it's ok. Definitely not the best timing.


No. But things just don't seem to work out for you timing wise. Please let us know how you are doing. We do worry you know.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Honestly that is not too hard.



Hahaha


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning All.
Dam but this weather is driving me crazy. It is really cold in the morning then gets hot during the day. I don't know whether I am cold or hot anymore. On the plus side......I survived Monday only 4 more days to go until weekend. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All.
> Dam but this weather is driving me crazy. It is really cold in the morning then gets hot during the day. I don't know whether I am cold or hot anymore. On the plus side......I survived Monday only 4 more days to go until weekend. [emoji6]



Good morning, my optimistic friend! 
What’s driving me crazy right now is having to stay indoors (because daughter is sick). I wasn’t even aware how dependent I have become on daily walks to feel good. Can’t really concentrate on any work either, so I’m just waiting for her to get better.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, my optimistic friend!
> What’s driving me crazy right now is having to stay indoors (because daughter is sick). I wasn’t even aware how dependent I have become on daily walks to feel good. Can’t really concentrate on any work either, so I’m just waiting for her to get better.


Oh dear. Sending some good get better vibes your daughters way.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm glad I have yet to encounter this wool spider, the leprechauns kind of annoying though, who let this guy in?
> 
> I am a friendly alien, unless your a cat. We eat cats on my home planet Melmac. Melmac actually blew up when everyone accidentally plugged in their hair dryers at the same time. I was cruising thru space at that time, and happened to crash land in the Tanners garage. They were nice enough to let me stay, I just have to hide from the neighbors the Ochmoneks. True story, and definitely not the plot of an old tv show..........


So did anyone else survive the destruction of your planet? And I think that I'll keep Bella away from you if you don't mind.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Ah, of course! Hope England don’t give us any reason to remember those old tea-bag jokes  (I supported England faithfully between 1998 and 2006.)


Apt cartoon [emoji849] (Apologies for the political connotations)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, my optimistic friend!
> What’s driving me crazy right now is having to stay indoors (because daughter is sick). I wasn’t even aware how dependent I have become on daily walks to feel good. Can’t really concentrate on any work either, so I’m just waiting for her to get better.



Going stir crazy 

Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quickly


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Apt cartoon [emoji849] (Apologies for the political connotations)
> View attachment 241644



[emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Is it just a vacation trip, or are you going to visit relatives?
> 
> ...


I’m not sure I answered, but I was going to! 
It’s a vacation/scouting trip mostly. We’ll be seeing a friend who lives in New Jersey, but won’t be able to see husband’s cousin who lives in Montreal. The chief plan though is to take daughter to the Natural History Museum in New York, and then learn more about Canada and Canadians as we might move there next.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not sure I answered, but I was going to!
> It’s a vacation/scouting trip mostly. We’ll be seeing a friend who lives in New Jersey, but won’t be able to see husband’s cousin who lives in Montreal. The chief plan though is to take daughter to the Natural History Museum in New York, and then learn more about Canada and Canadians as we might move there next.


Hmmm. Spying on the Canadians you Are!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Spying on the Canadians you Are!


Yep. Need to know if I want to live with those people


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep. Need to know if I want to live with those people


Do you! Don't you! Do you! Don't you! That is the question[emoji51] Can you tell that I am bored again. Wish I was home. I could work in the garden. Play with my torts. Watch movies or catch up on series.


----------



## CarolM

I 'm so bored I am even tempted to go TFO trolling. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I 'm so bored I am even tempted to go TFO trolling. [emoji6]




Is this a meerkat takeover of Carol’s account?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is this a meerkat takeover of Carol’s account?


MEERKAT!! (Looks around to see who can see me....Ducks head because I think I can see a pair if eyes staring) No..no.no.no Absolutely not. What / Who gave you that idea?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> MEERKAT!! (Looks around to see who can see me....Ducks head because I think I can see a pair if eyes staring) No..no.no.no Absolutely not. What / Who gave you that idea?



I think I heard Bea’s ghost shrimp whisper something in the dark about this... Hey, why are you hiding anyway?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think I heard Bea’s ghost shrimp whisper something in the dark about this... Hey, why are you hiding anyway?


Because I am sure there are Aliens in the CDR.
[emoji89] [emoji89]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yup. She's running and hiding behind her cats. [emoji56] [emoji56]


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! I never hide behind a little innocent cat !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> She knows when she’s beat


But I never give up ..... teasing


----------



## Bee62

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @cowboy
> View attachment 241632
> 
> Here comes my “Bud”!!!!!![emoji217]


Hey, I hope this "Bud" is not to large for you ......
All well on your side of the world ?


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm glad I have yet to encounter this wool spider, the leprechauns kind of annoying though, who let this guy in?
> 
> I am a friendly alien, unless your a cat. We eat cats on my home planet Melmac. Melmac actually blew up when everyone accidentally plugged in their hair dryers at the same time. I was cruising thru space at that time, and happened to crash land in the Tanners garage. They were nice enough to let me stay, I just have to hide from the neighbors the Ochmoneks. True story, and definitely not the plot of an old tv show..........


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! You are Alf !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All.
> Dam but this weather is driving me crazy. It is really cold in the morning then gets hot during the day. I don't know whether I am cold or hot anymore. On the plus side......I survived Monday only 4 more days to go until weekend. [emoji6]


And this is your winter ? Crazy weather in South Africa.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I'm alive but can't say much more. I'm weak,sweating all the time,achey all over, blood pressure is all over the place, headaches, dizzy spells.


Do you have a visit by the doctor today ? I hope he can help you.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, my optimistic friend!
> What’s driving me crazy right now is having to stay indoors (because daughter is sick). I wasn’t even aware how dependent I have become on daily walks to feel good. Can’t really concentrate on any work either, so I’m just waiting for her to get better.


Poor Lena and poor daughter. I hope she is better soon and you can enjoy your walks together again.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I 'm so bored I am even tempted to go TFO trolling. [emoji6]


Open up a new thread: How can I train my tortoise to jump trough burning hula-hoops......
See what Yvonne will answer...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> And this is your winter ? Crazy weather in South Africa.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Open up a new thread: How can I train my tortoise to jump trough burning hula-hoops......
> See what Yvonne will answer...


[emoji23] [emoji23] That is so funny.
I would be too scared to do it in case a newbie reads it and takes it the wrong way.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] That is so funny.
> I would be too scared to do it in case a newbie reads it and takes it the wrong way.


I worried about that too. But took a chance anyway. I'm now wondering if the O P on that thread is a troll, just trying to stir some poop.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I worried about that too. But took a chance anyway. I'm now wondering if the O P on that thread is a troll, just trying to stir some poop.


Well if he was it backfired as we all had a good laugh instead.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Because I am sure there are Aliens in the CDR.
> [emoji89] [emoji89]



Alien Life Forms, as it seems


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Open up a new thread: How can I train my tortoise to jump trough burning hula-hoops......
> See what Yvonne will answer...



You seem to have a good grasp of the art of trolling, Bee!..


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter seems to be getting better slowly -- we were able to go out for a walk! Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! You are Alf !


Ha I wasnt sure anyone would get the reference!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> I 'm so bored I am even tempted to go TFO trolling. [emoji6]


I think one meatball is enough


----------



## Yvonne G

When I was still employed and first moved into the house where I now live, I bought an air conditioning unit (refrigeration plus heat) and had it ducted throughout the rooms in the house. But, AC units are extremely expensive to run, and since our summers are so hot it would be running constantly, so I also kept the evaporative cooler that was already on the roof. I occasionally use the AC, but I'd be willing to bet this 15 year old unit only has about an hour of use on it. I mainly use the cooler. So it's going to be 100F today. I turned the cooler on early to prevent the house from heating up. Those danged cats have pee'd on my cooler pads! There's a horrifically strong scent of cat pee being blown through all the rooms of my house! I wish I knew what I could do to keep them away from the cooler. I thought of building something like a duck blind around it. It would only have to be on three sides because the fourth side is downhill and I doubt they could reach it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You seem to have a good grasp of the art of trolling, Bee!..


Hmm good point Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter seems to be getting better slowly -- we were able to go out for a walk! Yippee!!!!!!


Yayyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ha I wasnt sure anyone would get the reference!


I didn't. It has been a very long time since I saw that program.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think one meatball is enough


Whahahaha.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You seem to have a good grasp of the art of trolling, Bee!..


I am a Bee ! I can Bee whatever I want to: Serious, lovely, funny, friendly, crazy, silly, relieable, beasty, nasty, naughty or even a troll.
But I mostly can control all those "personalities" that are in me......  and so I am Bee and nothing else.
Do I hear someone say: A split personality ???? Then I am the Scorpio bomb exploding ....


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I didn't. It has been a very long time since I saw that program.


I was thinking Mork and Mindy, but then I remembered Mork came from Ork.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Daughter seems to be getting better slowly -- we were able to go out for a walk! Yippee!!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I am a Bee ! I can Bee whatever I want to: Serious, lovely, funny, friendly, crazy, silly, relieable, beasty, nasty, naughty or even a troll.
> But I mostly can control all those "personalities" that are in me......  and so I am Bee and nothing else.
> Do I hear someone say: A split personality ???? Then I am the Scorpio bomb exploding ....


Now, now Bee. . . calm yourself! Take a deep breath and think about your animals. Soothing. . . z-z-z-z-z-z


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> When I was still employed and first moved into the house where I now live, I bought an air conditioning unit (refrigeration plus heat) and had it ducted throughout the rooms in the house. But, AC units are extremely expensive to run, and since our summers are so hot it would be running constantly, so I also kept the evaporative cooler that was already on the roof. I occasionally use the AC, but I'd be willing to bet this 15 year old unit only has about an hour of use on it. I mainly use the cooler. So it's going to be 100F today. I turned the cooler on early to prevent the house from heating up. Those danged cats have pee'd on my cooler pads! There's a horrifically strong scent of cat pee being blown through all the rooms of my house! I wish I knew what I could do to keep them away from the cooler. I thought of building something like a duck blind around it. It would only have to be on three sides because the fourth side is downhill and I doubt they could reach it.


What about putting a bush of thorns around the cooler?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> What about putting a bush of thorns around the cooler?


It's on the roof. But something to think about.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am a Bee ! I can Bee whatever I want to: Serious, lovely, funny, friendly, crazy, silly, relieable, beasty, nasty, naughty or even a troll.
> But I mostly can control all those "personalities" that are in me......  and so I am Bee and nothing else.
> Do I hear someone say: A split personality ???? Then I am the Scorpio bomb exploding ....


[emoji85] [emoji85] Yip definitely Scorpio.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking Mork and Mindy, but then I remembered Mork came from Ork.


I had no clue at all. But as soon as I saw the pic Bee posted then I remembered Alf. But still didn't connect the dots to Todd's story.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Now, now Bee. . . calm yourself! Take a deep breath and think about your animals. Soothing. . . z-z-z-z-z-z


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Yes Mom. [emoji8]


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ha I wasnt sure anyone would get the reference!


I know Alf because of his preference of eating cats. 
My full name here in the Cold Dark Room is CCLBee what means, crazy cat lady Bee because I own actually 26 cats.
So if you don`t want to get in serious trouble with me stay away from my cats ( but they don`t live in the CDR luckily )


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think one meatball is enough


Sure !


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think one meatball is enough



Yup. One more meatball would be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I had no clue at all. But as soon as I saw the pic Bee posted then I remembered Alf. But still didn't connect the dots to Todd's story.


Huhu Carol, absent minded ? You have to read all posts....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> When I was still employed and first moved into the house where I now live, I bought an air conditioning unit (refrigeration plus heat) and had it ducted throughout the rooms in the house. But, AC units are extremely expensive to run, and since our summers are so hot it would be running constantly, so I also kept the evaporative cooler that was already on the roof. I occasionally use the AC, but I'd be willing to bet this 15 year old unit only has about an hour of use on it. I mainly use the cooler. So it's going to be 100F today. I turned the cooler on early to prevent the house from heating up. Those danged cats have pee'd on my cooler pads! There's a horrifically strong scent of cat pee being blown through all the rooms of my house! I wish I knew what I could do to keep them away from the cooler. I thought of building something like a duck blind around it. It would only have to be on three sides because the fourth side is downhill and I doubt they could reach it.


My mother has a similar problem, one of her cats refuses to stop peeing in one of the burners for the stove. She's tried covering it to keep him out, but he still finds away. I've been over her place when she has to turn the burner on, and it's ridiculously foul!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Now, now Bee. . . calm yourself! Take a deep breath and think about your animals. Soothing. . . z-z-z-z-z-z


Buuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............................
I am calm. Really. I am only joking. Unfortunately you can`t see me grin while I am typing....

You don`t want to see me really angry .... LOL!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] Yip definitely Scorpio.


.... and I am proud not to hide it .....


----------



## mrnewberry

Yvonne G said:


> When I was still employed and first moved into the house where I now live, I bought an air conditioning unit (refrigeration plus heat) and had it ducted throughout the rooms in the house. But, AC units are extremely expensive to run, and since our summers are so hot it would be running constantly, so I also kept the evaporative cooler that was already on the roof. I occasionally use the AC, but I'd be willing to bet this 15 year old unit only has about an hour of use on it. I mainly use the cooler. So it's going to be 100F today. I turned the cooler on early to prevent the house from heating up. Those danged cats have pee'd on my cooler pads! There's a horrifically strong scent of cat pee being blown through all the rooms of my house! I wish I knew what I could do to keep them away from the cooler. I thought of building something like a duck blind around it. It would only have to be on three sides because the fourth side is downhill and I doubt they could reach it.



Eeeewwwwwww......


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> When I was still employed and first moved into the house where I now live, I bought an air conditioning unit (refrigeration plus heat) and had it ducted throughout the rooms in the house. But, AC units are extremely expensive to run, and since our summers are so hot it would be running constantly, so I also kept the evaporative cooler that was already on the roof. I occasionally use the AC, but I'd be willing to bet this 15 year old unit only has about an hour of use on it. I mainly use the cooler. So it's going to be 100F today. I turned the cooler on early to prevent the house from heating up. Those danged cats have pee'd on my cooler pads! There's a horrifically strong scent of cat pee being blown through all the rooms of my house! I wish I knew what I could do to keep them away from the cooler. I thought of building something like a duck blind around it. It would only have to be on three sides because the fourth side is downhill and I doubt they could reach it.


It is funny to read that cats are the same all over the world. I can write a long list where my cats like to pee except of their toilets .......
Welcome to the club Yvonne. Sometimes I can`t understand myself why I own cats .... Dogs don`t do that.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Huhu Carol, absent minded ? You have to read all posts....


I did read all the posts just didn't remember the plot of Alfs story.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My mother has a similar problem, one of her cats refuses to stop peeing in one of the burners for the stove. She's tried covering it to keep him out, but he still finds away. I've been over her place when she has to turn the burner on, and it's ridiculously foul!


[emoji90] [emoji90]


----------



## Bambam1989

That's why I don't have cats anymore.
They are pretty darn cute but not for me... Plus my dogs would turn them into chew toys. They've already dispatched quite a tally


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My mother has a similar problem, one of her cats refuses to stop peeing in one of the burners for the stove. She's tried covering it to keep him out, but he still finds away. I've been over her place when she has to turn the burner on, and it's ridiculously foul!


Cats don`t like the strong smell of sour citrus fruits. Your mother could try to place a fresh cutted citron next to the burners of the stove.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> .... and I am proud not to hide it .....


And you don't have to. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is funny to read that cats are the same all over the world. I can write a long list where my cats like to pee except of their toilets .......
> Welcome to the club Yvonne. Sometimes I can`t understand myself why I own cats .... Dogs don`t do that.


Do you want me to give you Scooby-doo's list?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I did read all the posts just didn't remember the plot of Alfs story.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> Cats don`t like the strong smell of sour citrus fruits. Your mother could try to place a fresh cutted citron next to the burners of the stove.


Thanks I'll tell her.
I've told her many times if she had just gotten a tortoise she wouldn't have this problem


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Do you want me to give you Scooby-doo's list?


No ! Don`t say he is peeing everywhere ? He hasn` t learned it when he was in the shelter I think.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks I'll tell her.
> I've told her many times if she had just gotten a tortoise she wouldn't have this problem


That`s right! Torts only pee when you lift them up to show them friends ......


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I caught up. I was going to ask which thread you were talking about, but I think I find it. I am surprised nobody mentioned Tidgy' s fondness for Basketball and Chess. She is quite god at both according to Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No ! Don`t say he is peeing everywhere ? He hasn` t learned it when he was in the shelter I think.


Probably not but he did learn it on the street.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And you don't have to. [emoji6]


Where is the smiley for throwing kisses ????
You get a lot of them right now.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Probably not but he did learn it on the street.


Dogs can learn not to pee in the house even when they are older, but it needs more time until they learn this. Good luck !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I caught up. I was going to ask which thread you were talking about, but I think I find it. I am surprised nobody mentioned Tidgy' s fondness for Basketball and Chess. She is quite god at both according to Adam.


... and skying and paragliding too ....


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> That's why I don't have cats anymore.
> They are pretty darn cute but not for me... Plus my dogs would turn them into chew toys. They've already dispatched quite a tally


o-O the cats better stay away then.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I caught up. I was going to ask which thread you were talking about, but I think I find it. I am surprised nobody mentioned Tidgy' s fondness for Basketball and Chess. She is quite god at both according to Adam.


Now I am confused again. What were we talking about. I talk so much I forget 3/4 of what I say [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Where is the smiley for throwing kisses ????
> You get a lot of them right now.


[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Dogs can learn not to pee in the house even when they are older, but it needs more time until they learn this. Good luck !


Thanks. It is a work in progress.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I see i have some catching up to do. I spent the morning kayaking out on a large reservoir - and there were TONS of turtles out basking. I was able to sneak up on many....got a few good snaps.

The start..





Just around the first bend




And a bit further on..


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All.
> Dam but this weather is driving me crazy. It is really cold in the morning then gets hot during the day. I don't know whether I am cold or hot anymore. On the plus side......I survived Monday only 4 more days to go until weekend. [emoji6]



Too bad about the cold.....but the weekend is near!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Too bad about the cold.....but the weekend is near!



Looks so peaceful!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I see i have some catching up to do. I spent the morning kayaking out on a large reservoir - and there were TONS of turtles out basking. I was able to sneak up on many....got a few good snaps.
> 
> The start..
> 
> View attachment 241679
> 
> 
> 
> Just around the first bend
> 
> View attachment 241680
> 
> 
> And a bit further on..
> 
> View attachment 241681


You know I can just imagine myself out there and gliding on the water with the occasional plop sound as I put the oars or oar into the water. Listening to the peace and quiet of the water and animals. So wish I had place like that here and of course a kayak. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Looks so peaceful!!!


It does doesn't it. Doesn't it make you want to go kayaking?


----------



## Maro2Bear

For fun, i thought I would count the number of turtles I saw this morning....that quickly died out after the third log or so.... way too many to spot today. 

A bit burry, but check out the hind legs on Turtle in the middle.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heres another group..


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> It does doesn't it. Doesn't it make you want to go kayaking?


Makes me want to go trot-lining


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres another group..
> 
> View attachment 241686


Awesome pictures. I couldn't open the first one to zoom in. Could only see it on the screen . And my eyesight is not the best so didn't get to check out the hind legs.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Makes me want to go trot-lining


What the h is trot-lining?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> Makes me want to go trot-lining


NO trot lining BamBam! You'll end up catching a bunch of other critters besides catfish, like turtles!


----------



## CarolM

Okay all - bedtime for me. Believe it or not being bored for most of the day is very tiring. So Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> NO trot lining BamBam! You'll end up catching a bunch of other critters besides catfish, like turtles!


Ooohhh is that what it is [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My mother has a similar problem, one of her cats refuses to stop peeing in one of the burners for the stove. She's tried covering it to keep him out, but he still finds away. I've been over her place when she has to turn the burner on, and it's ridiculously foul!


Yuck!!! Burnt cat pee would be MUCH worse than wet pee.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> What the h is trot-lining?


It brings to mind a line strung across the water with many baited hooks attached. NO!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It brings to mind a line strung across the water with many baited hooks attached. NO!!!


Hmmm. Bambam I think is trolling us with that line. Naughty naughty Bambam.


----------



## Maro2Bear

There are a few ways and methods to “trotline” - but here in Maryland, used to catch Md Blue Crabs


_As used for crabbing, a trotline is nothing more than a long line, resting on the bottom and anchored at both ends, to which a series of baits are attached at intervals of two to six feet. The baits are attached to the main line by simple slipknots or by shorter lines called dropper lines (known as trots or snoods.) Crab trotlines are usually baited with chicken necks, chicken livers, bull lips, eels or other inexpensive baits. Maryland blue crabs are harvested by waterman on small workboats using trotlines and crab pots. When caught by trotlines, the line is set and the workboat moves slowly end to end, bringing the line to the surface where the waterman catches the crab_


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> NO trot lining BamBam! You'll end up catching a bunch of other critters besides catfish, like turtles!


I caught a HUGE alligator snapping turtle on a trot line once... That was interesting getting the hook out. It actually bit a chunk out of my oar. Usually it was the invasive red ear sliders though, and they rarely got hooked.. just didn't want to give up their dinner.
Caught more turtles on a rod and reel then I ever did while trot-lining.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> There are a few ways and methods to “trotline” - but here in Maryland, used to catch Md Blue Crabs
> 
> 
> _As used for crabbing, a trotline is nothing more than a long line, resting on the bottom and anchored at both ends, to which a series of baits are attached at intervals of two to six feet. The baits are attached to the main line by simple slipknots or by shorter lines called dropper lines (known as trots or snoods.) Crab trotlines are usually baited with chicken necks, chicken livers, bull lips, eels or other inexpensive baits. Maryland blue crabs are harvested by waterman on small workboats using trotlines and crab pots. When caught by trotlines, the line is set and the workboat moves slowly end to end, bringing the line to the surface where the waterman catches the crab_


Very similar for trot-lining for catfish. The hook has to be set by the fish when it snatches the bait and darts away. Turtles usually just pick the bait off and spit out the hook. It is a pretty common method of fishing where I am from with strict laws regulating how it's done.
I grew up where alot of your food has to be caught/hunted or you go hungry.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> I caught a HUGE alligator snapping turtle on a trot line once... That was interesting getting the hook out. It actually bit a chunk out of my oar. Usually it was the invasive red ear sliders though, and they rarely got hooked.. just didn't want to give up their dinner.
> Caught more turtles on a rod and reel then I ever did while trot-lining.


Ya it does happen I've caught a few myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For fun, i thought I would count the number of turtles I saw this morning....that quickly died out after the third log or so.... way too many to spot today.
> 
> A bit burry, but check out the hind legs on Turtle in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 241685


Love it!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, my optimistic friend!
> What’s driving me crazy right now is having to stay indoors (because daughter is sick). I wasn’t even aware how dependent I have become on daily walks to feel good. Can’t really concentrate on any work either, so I’m just waiting for her to get better.


I hope the meds kick in soon and help her recover from this nasty bug.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> When I was still employed and first moved into the house where I now live, I bought an air conditioning unit (refrigeration plus heat) and had it ducted throughout the rooms in the house. But, AC units are extremely expensive to run, and since our summers are so hot it would be running constantly, so I also kept the evaporative cooler that was already on the roof. I occasionally use the AC, but I'd be willing to bet this 15 year old unit only has about an hour of use on it. I mainly use the cooler. So it's going to be 100F today. I turned the cooler on early to prevent the house from heating up. Those danged cats have pee'd on my cooler pads! There's a horrifically strong scent of cat pee being blown through all the rooms of my house! I wish I knew what I could do to keep them away from the cooler. I thought of building something like a duck blind around it. It would only have to be on three sides because the fourth side is downhill and I doubt they could reach it.


Didn't they make that film on location at your house Yvonne?
You know 'The Great Cats' Pee?'


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I am a Bee ! I can Bee whatever I want to: Serious, lovely, funny, friendly, crazy, silly, relieable, beasty, nasty, naughty or even a troll.
> But I mostly can control all those "personalities" that are in me......  and so I am Bee and nothing else.
> Do I hear someone say: A split personality ???? Then I am the Scorpio bomb exploding ....


Sabine with all those personalities in you, you must the only person I know that can go to group therapy on their own!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It does doesn't it. Doesn't it make you want to go kayaking?



It makes me want to. I used to do loads - my Dad was an instructor - and I even spent a summer coaching youngsters in the South of France when I was a student. My back won’t take it now - in fact it may be that it’s part of the problem with my back


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Didn't they make that film on location at your house Yvonne?
> You know 'The Great Cats' Pee?'



Groan!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> Didn't they make that film on location at your house Yvonne?
> You know 'The Great Cats' Pee?'


Hahahahaha!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. JoesDad and I are just back from the cinema. 

They were screening a live performance of Swan Lake by the Royal Ballet. It was absolutely stunning! (And much cheaper than going to the Royal Opera House in London!)


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I must say the title of this room is quite deceiving. I've found most everyone here so far to be rather bright, and warm.

Except that dang leprechaun, geez that guy is annoying....


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all I've been a bit busy with reports the last couple of days but almost finished now so can relax a bit.
Lola's results were better than the last in that the white blood count is up, which was the main concern the last time and testosterone levels are normal. He has gained some weight too. So the scan is on hold at the moment.
He has been eating better the last few days, but still only if hand fed.
He will feed himself but ignores most of the food I put down until I get home and sit with him.
I am trying to just leave him to it as I don't want to make him dependent on me but because he's been poorly I feel I need to build him up so its whatever it takes at the moment.
He has completely gone off weeds too and will sniff and walk away if presented with my freshly picked and prepared offerings. 
He really is being fussy!
It will be time for some tough love as soon as I think he is strong enough.
Look out Lola!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I are just back from the cinema.
> 
> They were screening a live performance of Swan Lake by the Royal Ballet. It was absolutely stunning! (And much cheaper than going to the Royal Opera House in London!)


Hi Linda I bet that was lovely and as you say much cheaper than the theatre.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It makes me want to. I used to do loads - my Dad was an instructor - and I even spent a summer coaching youngsters in the South of France when I was a student. My back won’t take it now - in fact it may be that it’s part of the problem with my back


We don't kayak but I love the canoeing we do with the kids. Only usually on the local canal but on a bright sunny day there's nothing better!

Do you know why you should never cook in a canoe?


Because you can't have your kayak and heat it!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 37 years old and still enjoys jumping in lakes to catch critters I guess?


Hmmm........a man child then!

Like most men!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Before it is too late and our Yvonne absequulate ( or something like that, you all know what I mean and I will never learn *this* word )
> here my newest "creation". A special wish of Yvonne.
> 
> @Yvonne G I hope it pleases you: Lilli Marleen


Beautiful again Sabine!
My Mum used to sing that song (in English of course)


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I got another pic and he liked the Mazuri!!
> View attachment 241559
> 
> View attachment 241560


He's lovely!
Have you named him yet?


----------



## Lyn W

Right, now I've caught up I'm going to say goodnight.
Have a peaceful night everyone and not see you soon
Nos Da!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> He's lovely!
> Have you named him yet?



My sister named him buddy so we’ll go with that because every time I talk to him I say “hey Buddy.” 

I feel bad because he paces all day and tries to escape.

I know he’ll settle. I’m also going camping Thursday so I can’t spy on him all day. My pet sitter works but does come on her lunch and sleeps over. 

He’s starting to nibble on food.


----------



## Momof4

@Kristoff

How’s your daughter doing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Sabine with all those personalities in you, you must the only person I know that can go to group therapy on their own!


. . . and the queen of puns is back!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> There are a few ways and methods to “trotline” - but here in Maryland, used to catch Md Blue Crabs
> 
> 
> _As used for crabbing, a trotline is nothing more than a long line, resting on the bottom and anchored at both ends, to which a series of baits are attached at intervals of two to six feet. The baits are attached to the main line by simple slipknots or by shorter lines called dropper lines (known as trots or snoods.) Crab trotlines are usually baited with chicken necks, chicken livers, bull lips, eels or other inexpensive baits. Maryland blue crabs are harvested by waterman on small workboats using trotlines and crab pots. When caught by trotlines, the line is set and the workboat moves slowly end to end, bringing the line to the surface where the waterman catches the crab_


Thanks Mark. Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya it does happen I've caught a few myself.


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Didn't they make that film on location at your house Yvonne?
> You know 'The Great Cats' Pee?'


Lol. Here we go again ( Says me with a huge smile on my face).


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It makes me want to. I used to do loads - my Dad was an instructor - and I even spent a summer coaching youngsters in the South of France when I was a student. My back won’t take it now - in fact it may be that it’s part of the problem with my back


Hhhmmmfff. Naughty back!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I are just back from the cinema.
> 
> They were screening a live performance of Swan Lake by the Royal Ballet. It was absolutely stunning! (And much cheaper than going to the Royal Opera House in London!)


You have such fun all the time. When do you just vegitate at home?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must say the title of this room is quite deceiving. I've found most everyone here so far to be rather bright, and warm.
> 
> Except that dang leprechaun, geez that guy is annoying....


What is he doing. Maybe we can ask the wool spider( if she exists) to scare him right again.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all I've been a bit busy with reports the last couple of days but almost finished now so can relax a bit.
> Lola's results were better than the last in that the white blood count is up, which was the main concern the last time and testosterone levels are normal. He has gained some weight too. So the scan is on hold at the moment.
> He has been eating better the last few days, but still only if hand fed.
> He will feed himself but ignores most of the food I put down until I get home and sit with him.
> I am trying to just leave him to it as I don't want to make him dependent on me but because he's been poorly I feel I need to build him up so its whatever it takes at the moment.
> He has completely gone off weeds too and will sniff and walk away if presented with my freshly picked and prepared offerings.
> He really is being fussy!
> It will be time for some tough love as soon as I think he is strong enough.
> Look out Lola!!


o-O Lola! Watch out Mama is going to be coming out with the big guns.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We don't kayak but I love the canoeing we do with the kids. Only usually on the local canal but on a bright sunny day there's nothing better!
> 
> Do you know why you should never cook in a canoe?
> 
> 
> Because you can't have your kayak and heat it!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Right, now I've caught up I'm going to say goodnight.
> Have a peaceful night everyone and not see you soon
> Nos Da!


Hope you had a good sleep and all is right as rain this morning.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My sister named him buddy so we’ll go with that because every time I talk to him I say “hey Buddy.”
> 
> I feel bad because he paces all day and tries to escape.
> 
> I know he’ll settle. I’m also going camping Thursday so I can’t spy on him all day. My pet sitter works but does come on her lunch and sleeps over.
> 
> He’s starting to nibble on food.


Hopefully he settles nicely and soon. And yay on the nibbling on food and I hope that it soon turns into give me more. Give me more food. Enjoy your camping and don't forget our postcards please.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @Kristoff
> 
> How’s your daughter doing?


Ditto!!


----------



## CarolM

Well now that I have caught up. How is everybody doing. 

Linda glad you are home again and enjoying the night life.

Lyn missed you and very glad Lola's results were positive ones. Hang in there and don't forget we are hanging in there right beside you.

Lena is your daughter much better now. And does that mean you get to go walkies again [emoji3] 

@DE42 Dan how are you doing this morning. Still in pain and what has doc said? Can they help make you start feeling better?

Mark love your adventures on the kayak. I would love to do that. But will more than likely have to live it through you.

Todd thank you for the compliments and we will have a talk to the Leprechaun. Who I think was supposed to be fired as Adam cannot afford to pay both him and the one legged pirate. Hmm maybe that is why he is being annoying - he wants back in.

Bambam how is your garden growing? All in a row with cockle shells and silver bells and are you the pretty maid?

Kathy how is your back doing? I asked my osteopath the other day about the cold and heat thing and he said that cold is not good but then neither is too much heat either. It would be better if I did it in short bursts rather. It is funny how there are so many different ways to achieve the same result or not. [emoji6] 

Sabine and CCLBee and...And...And.. (sorry I forget all your personalities names). How are our favorite torts doing and what song is next and for whom?

Carol did you sleep well last night? And how is operation relieve boredom going? Wait....What...thats me!!! Tut tut tut WHAT is the CDR coming too. 

I am having so much fun lately with Rue she is really coming out of her shell[emoji6] And I love her new nightly ritual it is so cute. Anyway not chat again later as I better go find something to do so I can look busy. [emoji3]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I see i have some catching up to do. I spent the morning kayaking out on a large reservoir - and there were TONS of turtles out basking. I was able to sneak up on many....got a few good snaps.
> 
> The start..
> 
> View attachment 241679
> 
> 
> 
> Just around the first bend
> 
> View attachment 241680
> 
> 
> And a bit further on..
> 
> View attachment 241681



We like to work our tongue (or finger) muscles whenever you go out kayaking [emoji85]
Lovely postcards—thank you, Mark!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all I've been a bit busy with reports the last couple of days but almost finished now so can relax a bit.
> Lola's results were better than the last in that the white blood count is up, which was the main concern the last time and testosterone levels are normal. He has gained some weight too. So the scan is on hold at the moment.
> He has been eating better the last few days, but still only if hand fed.
> He will feed himself but ignores most of the food I put down until I get home and sit with him.
> I am trying to just leave him to it as I don't want to make him dependent on me but because he's been poorly I feel I need to build him up so its whatever it takes at the moment.
> He has completely gone off weeds too and will sniff and walk away if presented with my freshly picked and prepared offerings.
> He really is being fussy!
> It will be time for some tough love as soon as I think he is strong enough.
> Look out Lola!!



Oh Lola! You are really pushing your luck! Have you been taking lessons from @Gillian Moore ‘s Oli?!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> For fun, i thought I would count the number of turtles I saw this morning....that quickly died out after the third log or so.... way too many to spot today.
> 
> A bit burry, but check out the hind legs on Turtle in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 241685



 She must have seen Jacques’ performance!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Bambam I think is trolling us with that line. Naughty naughty Bambam.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You have such fun all the time. When do you just vegitate at home?



We aren’t very good at that - well JoesDad isn’t. I just get sucked along


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh Lola! You are really pushing your luck! Have you been taking lessons from @Gillian Moore ‘s Oli?!


Damn I knew there was someone I forgot.!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I hope the meds kick in soon and help her recover from this nasty bug.



Thank you, Lyn! I think all the good vibes from the CDR finally reached us, and I will be packing her off to school tomorrow (yay!).


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What is he doing. Maybe we can ask the wool spider( if she exists) to scare him right again.



I think he’s getting on too well with the pirate at the moment so he’s having to use his mischief on roomies. It’s the only explanation for the run of luck some of us have had of late.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Didn't they make that film on location at your house Yvonne?
> You know 'The Great Cats' Pee?'



Nooooo!!! Hey, the odor coming from that question is rather pun-gent!   [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Sabine with all those personalities in you, you must the only person I know that can go to group therapy on their own!



Sabine must be a Liverpool fan — “You’ll *Never* Walk Alone”...


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I think he’s getting on too well with the pirate at the moment so he’s having to use his mischief on roomies. It’s the only explanation for the run of luck some of us have had of late.



Great  !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I are just back from the cinema.
> 
> They were screening a live performance of Swan Lake by the Royal Ballet. It was absolutely stunning! (And much cheaper than going to the Royal Opera House in London!)



Was that JoesDad’s advance payment for one month of the World Cup?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have much ironing to do today... and little motivation *sigh *

I really must get it done today. The pile is threatening to take over the entire room.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must say the title of this room is quite deceiving. I've found most everyone here so far to be rather bright, and warm.
> 
> Except that dang leprechaun, geez that guy is annoying....



We’re so bright and warm we need a cold dark room to keep it down 
I hear you about the Leprechaun. @Tidgy’s Dad tried to fire him once (we just don’t have enough booze to pay both the One-Legged Pirate and the Leprechaun), but he stayed around and quietly opened “The Drunken Penguin” bar in the corner instead. (The name came from an unfortunate episode involving one of Bee’s penguins.)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all I've been a bit busy with reports the last couple of days but almost finished now so can relax a bit.
> Lola's results were better than the last in that the white blood count is up, which was the main concern the last time and testosterone levels are normal. He has gained some weight too. So the scan is on hold at the moment.
> He has been eating better the last few days, but still only if hand fed.
> He will feed himself but ignores most of the food I put down until I get home and sit with him.
> I am trying to just leave him to it as I don't want to make him dependent on me but because he's been poorly I feel I need to build him up so its whatever it takes at the moment.
> He has completely gone off weeds too and will sniff and walk away if presented with my freshly picked and prepared offerings.
> He really is being fussy!
> It will be time for some tough love as soon as I think he is strong enough.
> Look out Lola!!



Rather than “good luck, Lola”, it will be “good luck, Lyn”, I’m afraid... 
So glad the results are more positive now, and that he’s gaining weight! Exactly the kind of news we wanted to hear. Good boy, Lola!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> We don't kayak but I love the canoeing we do with the kids. Only usually on the local canal but on a bright sunny day there's nothing better!
> 
> Do you know why you should never cook in a canoe?
> 
> 
> Because you can't have your kayak and heat it!



LOL [emoji85][emoji23]
I guess it would also be hard to keep it on an oven keel? [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> My sister named him buddy so we’ll go with that because every time I talk to him I say “hey Buddy.”
> 
> I feel bad because he paces all day and tries to escape.
> 
> I know he’ll settle. I’m also going camping Thursday so I can’t spy on him all day. My pet sitter works but does come on her lunch and sleeps over.
> 
> He’s starting to nibble on food.



He’ll get there


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> @Kristoff
> 
> How’s your daughter doing?



Much better, thank you, Kathy! She’s ready to go back to school [emoji28]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and the queen of puns is back!



We’ve all been waiting for this


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well now that I have caught up. How is everybody doing.
> ...
> 
> Bambam how is your garden growing? All in a row with cockle shells and silver bells and are you the pretty maid?



LOL! 
One interesting book I read a while back was about the secret meaning of nursery rhymes. One version about the meaning behind “Mary, Mary, quite contrary” was that it’s about Mary Tudor, victims of her regime, and instruments of torture called “cockle shells” and such.  



CarolM said:


> Carol did you sleep well last night? And how is operation relieve boredom going? Wait....What...thats me!!! Tut tut tut WHAT is the CDR coming too.
> 
> I am having so much fun lately with Rue she is really coming out of her shell[emoji6] And I love her new nightly ritual it is so cute. Anyway not chat again later as I better go find something to do so I can look busy. [emoji3]



These parts of your post are worrisome. Especially the bit about Rue “coming out of her shell”.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have much ironing to do today... and little motivation *sigh *
> 
> I really must get it done today. The pile is threatening to take over the entire room.



Impending ironing also gives me this “flat” feeling. Good luck getting it done, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Daughter hasn’t had fever for more than 24 hours now. It’s a market day here in the center of Roskilde, and an old underground church ruin museum should be open. We might go down there later today. Then there’s moms’ dinner in the evening, so I might be able to get away from my beloved family for a couple of hours [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Daughter hasn’t had fever for more than 24 hours now. It’s a market day here in the center of Roskilde, and an old underground church ruin museum should be open. We might go down there later today. Then there’s moms’ dinner in the evening, so I might be able to get away from my beloved family for a couple of hours [emoji85][emoji23]



I’ll guard the door with my iron. Quick, make a run for it!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Lyn! I think all the good vibes from the CDR finally reached us, and I will be packing her off to school tomorrow (yay!).


Yayyyyy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think he’s getting on too well with the pirate at the moment so he’s having to use his mischief on roomies. It’s the only explanation for the run of luck some of us have had of late.


Hmmm. Could be.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nooooo!!! Hey, the odor coming from that question is rather pun-gent!   [emoji85]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Great  !


It must be catchy! You are talking to yourself like me.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Was that JoesDad’s advance payment for one month of the World Cup?


Lol. I think a down payment rather.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have much ironing to do today... and little motivation *sigh *
> 
> I really must get it done today. The pile is threatening to take over the entire room.


[emoji33] [emoji33] just snap your fingers. That should do the trick.[emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’re so bright and warm we need a cold dark room to keep it down
> I hear you about the Leprechaun. @Tidgy’s Dad tried to fire him once (we just don’t have enough booze to pay both the One-Legged Pirate and the Leprechaun), but he stayed around and quietly opened “The Drunken Penguin” bar in the corner instead. (The name came from an unfortunate episode involving one of Bee’s penguins.)


I forgot about that. Good thing you are around to remind me.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It must be catchy! You are talking to yourself like me.



LOL! I thought that too but refrained from commenting.  Great display of self-restraint, Lena!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL [emoji85][emoji23]
> I guess it would also be hard to keep it on an oven keel? [emoji85][emoji85]


( Shakes head while laughing)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Much better, thank you, Kathy! She’s ready to go back to school [emoji28]


Hip hip hooray!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL!
> One interesting book I read a while back was about the secret meaning of nursery rhymes. One version about the meaning behind “Mary, Mary, quite contrary” was that it’s about Mary Tudor, victims of her regime, and instruments of torture called “cockle shells” and such.
> 
> 
> 
> These parts of your post are worrisome. Especially the bit about Rue “coming out of her shell”.


Sometimes I worry my other self too!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’ll guard the door with my iron. Quick, make a run for it!



No one could pass that kind of iron barrier!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Daughter hasn’t had fever for more than 24 hours now. It’s a market day here in the center of Roskilde, and an old underground church ruin museum should be open. We might go down there later today. Then there’s moms’ dinner in the evening, so I might be able to get away from my beloved family for a couple of hours [emoji85][emoji23]


Oooh sounds like fun. And any dinner I don't have to cook myself is delicious.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’ll guard the door with my iron. Quick, make a run for it!


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL! I thought that too but refrained from commenting.  Great display of self-restraint, Lena!


What!! Are you feeling under the weather by any chance?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sometimes I worry my other self too!



Well, as long as it’s just one of you who worries...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well, as long as it’s just one of you who worries...


Yes. But it is the lectures that I get that is a problem because I can't run away.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What!! Are you feeling under the weather by any chance?



Feeling on the bright side, actually. But I’m still making breakfast


----------



## CarolM

I know it is a little late in the day. However at work there are a group of us who created a fun pool for the world cup on Superbru. I thought that we could have a friendly pool for those of you who want to join in on the fun in the CDR room. So if you are interested please send/pm me your email address and I will create a friendly pool for the CDR room. And the winner at the end can be ...... the CDR Queen or King for a month.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I know it is a little late in the day. However at work there are a group of us who created a fun pool for the world cup on Superbru. I thought that we could have a friendly pool for those of you who want to join in on the fun in the CDR room. So if you are interested please send/pm me your email address and I will create a friendly pool for the CDR room. And the winner at the end can be ...... the CDR Queen or King for a month.



So if you want to join the fun pool: THE CDR POOL cick on the below and join. Then go and do your picks.

Come play World Cup Predictor with me on Superbru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:

https://www.superbru.com/worldcup_predictor/pool.php?p=11872146

Pool name: The CDR Pool

Pool code: refsloci


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So if you want to join the fun pool: THE CDR POOL cick on the below and join. Then go and do your picks.
> 
> Come play World Cup Predictor with me on Superbru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:
> 
> https://www.superbru.com/worldcup_predictor/pool.php?p=11872146
> 
> Pool name: The CDR Pool
> 
> Pool code: refsloci



I’m in, signed up and wild guesses made.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m in, signed up and wild guesses made.


Awesome. I have also made wild guesses.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m in, signed up and wild guesses made.


You have been approved. Whoop whoop now there are two.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> You have been approved. Whoop whoop now there are two.[emoji3]


Looking at your choices - not bad and (rubbing hands in glee) now waiting for more members.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Looking at your choices - not bad and (rubbing hands in glee) now waiting for more members.



I saw France on tv playing a friendly while we were out there. It was not an awe inspiring performance


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I saw France on tv playing a friendly while we were out there. It was not an awe inspiring performance


I actually looked up the scores etc for the last world cup and based my scores on those games. Still guessing though and there are a few new players so those were completely wild guesses.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> That's why I don't have cats anymore.
> They are pretty darn cute but not for me... Plus my dogs would turn them into chew toys. They've already dispatched quite a tally


Your dogs would use them as chew toys ? Murder dogs !


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I’m in, signed up and wild guesses made.



I’m in as well.

Breaking News: Spanish football federation has announced that Julen Lopetegui has been sacked as Spain coach


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m in as well.
> 
> Breaking News: Spanish football federation has announced that Julen Lopetegui has been sacked as Spain coach


You have been approved. And the scores coming in are so different. It is going to be fun. And what does it mean that he was sacked? Will they play better or worse?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Your dogs would use them as chew toys ? Murder dogs !


Was waiting for that reply.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So if you want to join the fun pool: THE CDR POOL cick on the below and join. Then go and do your picks.
> 
> Come play World Cup Predictor with me on Superbru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:
> 
> https://www.superbru.com/worldcup_predictor/pool.php?p=11872146
> 
> Pool name: The CDR Pool
> 
> Pool code: refsloci



Joined in! My wildest (=wishful thinking) bet is on the England match  With the rest I was very conservative.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Joined in! My wildest (=wishful thinking) bet is on the England match  With the rest I was very conservative.


LOL. The scoring is becoming really interesting with half sitting on one side and the other on the other side and a few where we are in agreement but the scores given don't necessarily match. (Again rubbing hands together - Let the games begin.)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Joined in! My wildest (=wishful thinking) bet is on the England match  With the rest I was very conservative.[/QUOTE
> And you have been approved.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I see i have some catching up to do. I spent the morning kayaking out on a large reservoir - and there were TONS of turtles out basking. I was able to sneak up on many....got a few good snaps.
> 
> The start..
> 
> View attachment 241679
> 
> 
> 
> Just around the first bend
> 
> View attachment 241680
> 
> 
> And a bit further on..
> 
> View attachment 241681


The river looks so peaceful and calm. Lovely !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres another group..
> 
> View attachment 241686


The turtles are so relaxed. I think they live a good life there. Do turtles really live in groups or do they only bask in groups when they have found a nice place to bask ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Now I am confused again. What were we talking about. I talk so much I forget 3/4 of what I say [emoji6]


Linda mentioned that Tidgy is good at playing chess and basketball, and she beats Adam often. I added that she is better than Adam in skying and paragliding too. What a active tort !


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You have been approved. And the scores coming in are so different. It is going to be fun. And what does it mean that he was sacked? Will they play better or worse?



Sacked = Fired, let go... no longer coach.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yuck!!! Burnt cat pee would be MUCH worse than wet pee.


Old cat pee is the best..... Makes a wonderful odeur du chat......


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> The turtles are so relaxed. I think they live a good life there. Do turtles really live in groups or do they only bask in groups when they have found a nice place to bask ?



Good question.... but I do know they congregate. I’m thinking safety in numbers....more eyes to keep watch.

Here’s a pix of one guy...check out this lookout position.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I caught a HUGE alligator snapping turtle on a trot line once... That was interesting getting the hook out. It actually bit a chunk out of my oar. Usually it was the invasive red ear sliders though, and they rarely got hooked.. just didn't want to give up their dinner.
> Caught more turtles on a rod and reel then I ever did while trot-lining.


Sounds funny .... catching a huge alligator snapping turtle....


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Very similar for trot-lining for catfish. The hook has to be set by the fish when it snatches the bait and darts away. Turtles usually just pick the bait off and spit out the hook. It is a pretty common method of fishing where I am from with strict laws regulating how it's done.
> I grew up where alot of your food has to be caught/hunted or you go hungry.


This sounds very adventurous. I am sure when all people had to catch/hunt their "food" there will be much more vegetarians like today.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Linda mentioned that Tidgy is good at playing chess and basketball, and she beats Adam often. I added that she is better than Adam in skying and paragliding too. What a active tort !


Oh Yes, I remember that conversation. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Sabine with all those personalities in you, you must the only person I know that can go to group therapy on their own!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sacked = Fired, let go... no longer coach.


Whahaha, I know what the word means I was talking in terms of the team playing in the WC.  I am blonde, but I am sure not that blonde.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sacked = Fired, let go... no longer coach.


Okay just re-read my post, I should have worded it in a better way. My bad


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Didn't they make that film on location at your house Yvonne?
> You know 'The Great Cats' Pee?'







LOL !


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good question.... but I do know they congregate. I’m thinking safety in numbers....more eyes to keep watch.
> 
> Here’s a pix of one guy...check out this lookout position.
> 
> View attachment 241710


Talk about climbing skills.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must say the title of this room is quite deceiving. I've found most everyone here so far to be rather bright, and warm.
> 
> Except that dang leprechaun, geez that guy is annoying....


Be aware of the nasty naughty meerkats. When something went wrong it is the fault of the meerkats. They often stick together with the leprechaun.
Fine that you feel comfortable here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Whahaha, I know what the word means I was talking in terms of the team playing in the WC.  I am blonde, but I am sure not that blonde.



Aaaaaagh. Gotcha, who knows...they might play better!


----------



## Kristoff

Btw, some of “my” teams based on the ancestry results (23andMe):


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all I've been a bit busy with reports the last couple of days but almost finished now so can relax a bit.
> Lola's results were better than the last in that the white blood count is up, which was the main concern the last time and testosterone levels are normal. He has gained some weight too. So the scan is on hold at the moment.
> He has been eating better the last few days, but still only if hand fed.
> He will feed himself but ignores most of the food I put down until I get home and sit with him.
> I am trying to just leave him to it as I don't want to make him dependent on me but because he's been poorly I feel I need to build him up so its whatever it takes at the moment.
> He has completely gone off weeds too and will sniff and walk away if presented with my freshly picked and prepared offerings.
> He really is being fussy!
> It will be time for some tough love as soon as I think he is strong enough.
> Look out Lola!!


Poor Lyn. That sounds really annoying that Lola only eats when you handfeed him. It is scary that he refuses fresh weeds.
Sorry when I ask but I don`t know: Was a x-ray of Lolas whole body done ?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful again Sabine!
> My Mum used to sing that song (in English of course)


Thank you very much Lyn. I appreciate your praise much .


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Btw, some of “my” teams based on the ancestry results (23andMe):
> View attachment 241711




I do know on my fathers side that I have ancestors from France and Scotland and England. Go France. Go England. On my mothers side there must be some irish in there somewhere, because if my Gran's temper was anything to go by, there was definitly some in there.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good question.... but I do know they congregate. I’m thinking safety in numbers....more eyes to keep watch.
> 
> Here’s a pix of one guy...check out this lookout position.
> 
> View attachment 241710


They must be good climbers ! What amazing creatures.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Poor Lyn. That sounds really annoying that Lola only eats when you handfeed him. It is scary that he refuses fresh weeds.
> Sorry when I ask but I don`t know: Was a x-ray of Lolas whole body done ?


No I don't think they could do one, because he would not relax enough and they could not get the needle in to inject enough relaxing or calming medicine to get him to relax enough.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Yes, I remember that conversation. Thanks for the reminder.


My pleasure


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No I don't think they could do one, because he would not relax enough and they could not get the needle in to inject enough relaxing or calming medicine to get him to relax enough.


That is bad. Maybe a x-ray would show a problem Lola has.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is bad. Maybe a x-ray would show a problem Lola has.


I think that Lyn said that because Lola's blood count is looking better than the last time and because she is gaining weight they are holding off on the scan/x-ray.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well now that I have caught up. How is everybody doing.
> 
> Linda glad you are home again and enjoying the night life.
> 
> Lyn missed you and very glad Lola's results were positive ones. Hang in there and don't forget we are hanging in there right beside you.
> 
> Lena is your daughter much better now. And does that mean you get to go walkies again [emoji3]
> 
> @DE42 Dan how are you doing this morning. Still in pain and what has doc said? Can they help make you start feeling better?
> 
> Mark love your adventures on the kayak. I would love to do that. But will more than likely have to live it through you.
> 
> Todd thank you for the compliments and we will have a talk to the Leprechaun. Who I think was supposed to be fired as Adam cannot afford to pay both him and the one legged pirate. Hmm maybe that is why he is being annoying - he wants back in.
> 
> Bambam how is your garden growing? All in a row with cockle shells and silver bells and are you the pretty maid?
> 
> Kathy how is your back doing? I asked my osteopath the other day about the cold and heat thing and he said that cold is not good but then neither is too much heat either. It would be better if I did it in short bursts rather. It is funny how there are so many different ways to achieve the same result or not. [emoji6]
> 
> Sabine and CCLBee and...And...And.. (sorry I forget all your personalities names). How are our favorite torts doing and what song is next and for whom?
> 
> Carol did you sleep well last night? And how is operation relieve boredom going? Wait....What...thats me!!! Tut tut tut WHAT is the CDR coming too.
> 
> I am having so much fun lately with Rue she is really coming out of her shell[emoji6] And I love her new nightly ritual it is so cute. Anyway not chat again later as I better go find something to do so I can look busy. [emoji3]



I am preparing a song for two people that are actually not on the sunny side of life. It is the beautiful song of John Denver "Sunshine on my shoulders".
Do you really want to hear it ?
When I annoy or bore someone with my songs you should say it.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sabine must be a Liverpool fan — “You’ll *Never* Walk Alone”...


No. My shadow is always following me ....
and here`s my song:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am preparing a song for two people that are actually not on the sunny side of life. It is the beautiful song of John Denver "Sunshine on my shoulders".
> Do you really want to hear it ?
> When I annoy or bore someone with my songs you should say it.


I love sunshine on my shoulders and leaving on a jetplane.. And if the rest of the roommates don't want to listen they can just bypass your post. Simple.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I think that Lyn said that because Lola's blood count is looking better than the last time and because she is gaining weight they are holding off on the scan/x-ray.


Okay.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No. My shadow is always following me ....
> and here`s my song:


I like that song. I want me and hubby to be the Old couple dancing when we get really old.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I love sunshine on my shoulders and leaving on a jetplane.. And if the rest of the roommates don't want to listen they can just bypass your post. Simple.


Right ! So we can do this. Leaving on a jetplane is easy for me too....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Right ! So we can do this. Leaving on a jetplane is easy for me too....


Yayyy. Can't wait. I wish the computer app had a dancing emoji. I would post that here lots.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like that song. I want me and hubby to be the Old couple dancing when we get really old.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Can't wait. I wish the computer app had a dancing emoji. I would post that here lots.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hip hip hooray!!


Hip hip hoooray too !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I am preparing a song for two people that are actually not on the sunny side of life. It is the beautiful song of John Denver "Sunshine on my shoulders".
> Do you really want to hear it ?
> When I annoy or bore someone with my songs you should say it.


Oh, please. Never annoying or boring! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am preparing a song for two people that are actually not on the sunny side of life. It is the beautiful song of John Denver "Sunshine on my shoulders".
> Do you really want to hear it ?
> When I annoy or bore someone with my songs you should say it.



Annoy or bore??! Never!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No. My shadow is always following me ....
> and here`s my song:



Couldn’t watch it but I love that song. (A _real_ Liverpool fan here  )


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, please. Never annoying or boring! Keep 'em coming.


Thank you. Sometimes even I need a positive feedback for what I am doing.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Annoy or bore??! Never!!!


Thank you too Lena. A positive motivation is always the best


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t watch it but I love that song. (A _real_ Liverpool fan here  )


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So if you want to join the fun pool: THE CDR POOL cick on the below and join. Then go and do your picks.
> 
> Come play World Cup Predictor with me on Superbru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:
> 
> https://www.superbru.com/worldcup_predictor/pool.php?p=11872146
> 
> Pool name: The CDR Pool
> 
> Pool code: refsloci



Nobody else has joined us yet... But I’m sure Lyn will, as soon as she’s around. She’s a huge football fan!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Nobody else has joined us yet... But I’m sure Lyn will, as soon as she’s around. She’s a huge football fan!



I’m going to try. 
I’m super busy cleaning, packing for camping and graduation.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nobody else has joined us yet... But I’m sure Lyn will, as soon as she’s around. She’s a huge football fan! [emoji14]


Just went and looked as well. Also waiting for more to join. But if nobody else joins it will be fine. Maybe I should send the link to Adam as well. Hmm think I will do that.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Just went and looked as well. Also waiting for more to join. But if nobody else joins it will be fine. Maybe I should send the link to Adam as well. Hmm think I will do that.


Sent Adam an email. Will see if he has time or not. But either way 4 is still good. It's better than 1.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Sent Adam an email. Will see if he has time or not. But either way 4 is still good. It's better than 1.


Next time you talk to him ask if he's coming back in time to get the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. started.


----------



## CarolM

Why do some of our avatars have a green dot on them?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Next time you talk to him ask if he's coming back in time to get the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. started.


Will do. When does it normally get started?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Next time you talk to him ask if he's coming back in time to get the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. started.


Moozillion posted this the other day.

https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1622162


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Why do some of our avatars have a green dot on them?


Must be a "device" thing. I see no green dot on my computer.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Will do. When does it normally get started?


very early fall to allow for shipping overseas.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Why do some of our avatars have a green dot on them?



It shows who’s on TFO.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It shows who’s on TFO.


Ohhhh. That is cool.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well now that I have caught up. How is everybody doing.
> 
> Linda glad you are home again and enjoying the night life.
> 
> Lyn missed you and very glad Lola's results were positive ones. Hang in there and don't forget we are hanging in there right beside you.
> 
> Lena is your daughter much better now. And does that mean you get to go walkies again [emoji3]
> 
> @DE42 Dan how are you doing this morning. Still in pain and what has doc said? Can they help make you start feeling better?
> 
> Mark love your adventures on the kayak. I would love to do that. But will more than likely have to live it through you.
> 
> Todd thank you for the compliments and we will have a talk to the Leprechaun. Who I think was supposed to be fired as Adam cannot afford to pay both him and the one legged pirate. Hmm maybe that is why he is being annoying - he wants back in.
> 
> Bambam how is your garden growing? All in a row with cockle shells and silver bells and are you the pretty maid?
> 
> Kathy how is your back doing? I asked my osteopath the other day about the cold and heat thing and he said that cold is not good but then neither is too much heat either. It would be better if I did it in short bursts rather. It is funny how there are so many different ways to achieve the same result or not. [emoji6]
> 
> Sabine and CCLBee and...And...And.. (sorry I forget all your personalities names). How are our favorite torts doing and what song is next and for whom?
> 
> Carol did you sleep well last night? And how is operation relieve boredom going? Wait....What...thats me!!! Tut tut tut WHAT is the CDR coming too.
> 
> I am having so much fun lately with Rue she is really coming out of her shell[emoji6] And I love her new nightly ritual it is so cute. Anyway not chat again later as I better go find something to do so I can look busy. [emoji3]


My garden is coming along slowly. [emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My garden is coming along slowly. [emoji28]


At least it is coming along. And you have a beautiful garden.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m going to try.
> I’m super busy cleaning, packing for camping and graduation.



That’s right. You have so much to do right now! 
Did your son’s teacher ever get back to you about that early start of the test incident?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Why do some of our avatars have a green dot on them?



I guess to show those who are online. Unless they chose to hide their online status.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Will do. When does it normally get started?



Late October? Early November...? We wanted to start earlier this year because @ZEROPILOT in Florida routinely gets his presents late


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Late October? Early November...? We wanted to start earlier this year because @ZEROPILOT in Florida routinely gets his presents late


Good to know. And your postcard hasn't arrived yet!! [emoji17] It could just be taking very long to get here though. Our postal system is not the best.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> This sounds very adventurous. I am sure when all people had to catch/hunt their "food" there will be much more vegetarians like today.


There is a phrase that I often heard - a vegetarian is just a really bad hunter[emoji57]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I love sunshine on my shoulders and leaving on a jetplane.. And if the rest of the roommates don't want to listen they can just bypass your post. Simple.


Everytime I hear the song "leaving on a jet plane" it makes me think of the movie Armageddon.. such a good movie but so sad


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> There is a phrase that I often heard - a vegetarian is just a really bad hunter[emoji57]


Whahaha. That would be me.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Everytime I hear the song "leaving on a jet plane" it makes me think of the movie Armageddon.. such a good movie but so sad


Oh yes. A good movie for a good cry!!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> At least it is coming along. And you have a beautiful garden.


Thank you


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Sent Adam an email. Will see if he has time or not. But either way 4 is still good. It's better than 1.


And Adam is in. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> And Adam is in. [emoji3] [emoji3]


Anyone else joining the party?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> There is a phrase that I often heard - a vegetarian is just a really bad hunter[emoji57]



Brilliant!! Loved that phrase!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And Adam is in. [emoji3] [emoji3]



Yaaaaaay!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Late October? Early November...? We wanted to start earlier this year because @ZEROPILOT in Florida routinely gets his presents late


We try to start the calendar contest in August. I think it's not out of line for the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. to start then too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And Adam is in. [emoji3] [emoji3]



P.S. I should have been more generous in my prediction of that Morocco game....


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. I should have been more generous in my prediction of that Morocco game....


Whahaha. I don't know any of the team's. So I will have to see if I make good guesses.


----------



## CarolM

Well my bedtime again. I need to get up extra early tomorrow for my osteopath appointment. At 7.30am in town. So Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Evening All

Thought i would post a pix of our Sully as he slowly thinks about exiting his house... He will often sit in this position for hours just watching the world go by - flies, bugs, lizards, bees, planes, birds...who knows what else. Possibly counts the grass blades or clover blossoms. Might be waiting for a dandelion blossom, who knows. Wait, wait, wait. All the time in the world, 24/7, time is on his hands. Eat, drink, walk, graze, sleep. Eat, drink, walk, graze sleep some more. Time.. ticks on. Warm and happy and hot and humid and content. The life of a Sulcata - at peace, at rest.

The Resting Position, Deciding What to Do




Tempted with fresh bunch of Rose of Sharon cuttings, Sully dives in


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Thought i would post a pix of our Sully as he slowly thinks about exiting his house... He will often sit in this position for hours just watching the world go by - flies, bugs, lizards, bees, planes, birds...who knows what else. Possibly counts the grass blades or clover blossoms. Might be waiting for a dandelion blossom, who knows. Wait, wait, wait. All the time in the world, 24/7, time is on his hands. Eat, drink, walk, graze, sleep. Eat, drink, walk, graze sleep some more. Time.. ticks on. Warm and happy and hot and humid and content. The life of a Sulcata - at peace, at rest.
> 
> The Resting Position, Deciding What to Do
> View attachment 241732
> 
> 
> 
> Tempted with fresh bunch of Rose of Sharon cuttings, Sully dives in
> 
> View attachment 241733


Sully is such a handsome fella.


----------



## Bambam1989

I bought another orchid today.. It was on clearance also. This one is a mini phalaenopsis.
This makes three. Let's hope I continue to keep them alive.
I ordered some leca (clay balls often used in hydroponics) I think I'm going to set up 2 of them in a semi-hydro setup I seen done on YouTube. Going to compare it to the orchid bark and see what works best for me.
My husband asked me if I'm officially collecting them now. My response was "once I've kept them alive for a year, I'll consider myself a collector.. clearance orchids are fair game though"


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Sully is such a handsome fella.



Thanks....yes, he’s quite the looker. Not one issue with him in four years, except for one escape...

The problem we now have is that Sully is tooooo wide for the entrance into his house! I need to quickly get that entrance widened to make things easier for our Sully. Not an easy task since the hut is all reinforced.


----------



## DE42

I'm sorry everyone. I'm just not feeling like being on here much right now. I'm alive and the took biopsies of my leg yesterday. They are trying to figure out what's going on. They think I may have a second issue going on down there with the pyroderma. The way it's swelling and spreading is not normal. I should find out the results if that in a weak. 

I was finally approved for the Stelara and should be starting that soon. So hopefully that will help. 

I'm still suffering the symptoms of the stroke and I'm not sure how long they will last. The weakness and shaking is from the nerve pill they gave me. So I stopped it. But the pain is getting worse again. 

Hopefully this will all be worked out soon because I feel like this is taking several years off my already shortened life.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I'm just not feeling like being on here much right now. I'm alive and the took biopsies of my leg yesterday. They are trying to figure out what's going on. They think I may have a second issue going on down there with the pyroderma. The way it's swelling and spreading is not normal. I should find out the results if that in a weak.
> 
> I was finally approved for the Stelara and should be starting that soon. So hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm still suffering the symptoms of the stroke and I'm not sure how long they will last. The weakness and shaking is from the nerve pill they gave me. So I stopped it. But the pain is getting worse again.
> 
> Hopefully this will all be worked out soon because I feel like this is taking several years off my already shortened life.




Hang in there....lets hope it all gets worked out.


----------



## Dipa

CarolM said:


> Lol. Hi there Dipa.
> Long time no see. I hope you and your tort are doing well.


Hi
Good morning
We are doing good
Just waiting for rain..


----------



## Dipa

Good morning beauties


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> That’s right. You have so much to do right now!
> Did your son’s teacher ever get back to you about that early start of the test incident?



No, I asked him a few times and they have never talked about it. 
Today she let him bring his XBox to school because it’s the day before promotion.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I'm just not feeling like being on here much right now. I'm alive and the took biopsies of my leg yesterday. They are trying to figure out what's going on. They think I may have a second issue going on down there with the pyroderma. The way it's swelling and spreading is not normal. I should find out the results if that in a weak.
> 
> I was finally approved for the Stelara and should be starting that soon. So hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm still suffering the symptoms of the stroke and I'm not sure how long they will last. The weakness and shaking is from the nerve pill they gave me. So I stopped it. But the pain is getting worse again.
> 
> Hopefully this will all be worked out soon because I feel like this is taking several years off my already shortened life.



Thanks for the update Dan. We do worry. I am glad the Stelara has been approved. Hopefully that will take affect quickly. 

As for the rest, I hope progress is made soon. You need some light at the end of this tunnel. Hang on in there. 

Electronic hugs winging their way to you


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> Hi
> Good morning
> We are doing good
> Just waiting for rain..


Hi Dipa 

You and Carol both waiting on water. She has had a little, but not enough.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Yoga day today... or, from my point of view, a cuppa with my friends after they’ve done the hard work


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We try to start the calendar contest in August. I think it's not out of line for the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. to start then too.



Adam said 

[Tell Yvonne, yes, I'll be back long before the TORTOISE. Lots of time to get that sorted. 

Nos da]

But I am not sure he is thinking of August.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Thought i would post a pix of our Sully as he slowly thinks about exiting his house... He will often sit in this position for hours just watching the world go by - flies, bugs, lizards, bees, planes, birds...who knows what else. Possibly counts the grass blades or clover blossoms. Might be waiting for a dandelion blossom, who knows. Wait, wait, wait. All the time in the world, 24/7, time is on his hands. Eat, drink, walk, graze, sleep. Eat, drink, walk, graze sleep some more. Time.. ticks on. Warm and happy and hot and humid and content. The life of a Sulcata - at peace, at rest.
> 
> The Resting Position, Deciding What to Do
> View attachment 241732
> 
> 
> 
> Tempted with fresh bunch of Rose of Sharon cuttings, Sully dives in
> 
> View attachment 241733


Wow Sully is gorgeous. I wish I had billy's life.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I bought another orchid today.. It was on clearance also. This one is a mini phalaenopsis.
> This makes three. Let's hope I continue to keep them alive.
> I ordered some leca (clay balls often used in hydroponics) I think I'm going to set up 2 of them in a semi-hydro setup I seen done on YouTube. Going to compare it to the orchid bark and see what works best for me.
> My husband asked me if I'm officially collecting them now. My response was "once I've kept them alive for a year, I'll consider myself a collector.. clearance orchids are fair game though"


Lol. Well done. Can we see pics?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....yes, he’s quite the looker. Not one issue with him in four years, except for one escape...
> 
> The problem we now have is that Sully is tooooo wide for the entrance into his house! I need to quickly get that entrance widened to make things easier for our Sully. Not an easy task since the hut is all reinforced.


Oh dear. Sounds like quite the project. Good luck with that.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Thought i would post a pix of our Sully as he slowly thinks about exiting his house... He will often sit in this position for hours just watching the world go by - flies, bugs, lizards, bees, planes, birds...who knows what else. Possibly counts the grass blades or clover blossoms. Might be waiting for a dandelion blossom, who knows. Wait, wait, wait. All the time in the world, 24/7, time is on his hands. Eat, drink, walk, graze, sleep. Eat, drink, walk, graze sleep some more. Time.. ticks on. Warm and happy and hot and humid and content. The life of a Sulcata - at peace, at rest.
> 
> The Resting Position, Deciding What to Do
> View attachment 241732
> 
> 
> 
> Tempted with fresh bunch of Rose of Sharon cuttings, Sully dives in
> 
> View attachment 241733



That favorite cartoon of mine:


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I'm just not feeling like being on here much right now. I'm alive and the took biopsies of my leg yesterday. They are trying to figure out what's going on. They think I may have a second issue going on down there with the pyroderma. The way it's swelling and spreading is not normal. I should find out the results if that in a weak.
> 
> I was finally approved for the Stelara and should be starting that soon. So hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm still suffering the symptoms of the stroke and I'm not sure how long they will last. The weakness and shaking is from the nerve pill they gave me. So I stopped it. But the pain is getting worse again.
> 
> Hopefully this will all be worked out soon because I feel like this is taking several years off my already shortened life.


Oh Dan

I am so sorry that you have to go through all of this. I wish I was there to be able to give you a hug. I will keep on thinking about you and keep you in my prayers. I sincerely hope that they can get it to come right for you soon. As I hate seeing you suffer like this. A Very big kiss and hug from me to you. We miss you on here. [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Hi
> Good morning
> We are doing good
> Just waiting for rain..


Oh dear. I hope you get it soon then.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I'm just not feeling like being on here much right now. I'm alive and the took biopsies of my leg yesterday. They are trying to figure out what's going on. They think I may have a second issue going on down there with the pyroderma. The way it's swelling and spreading is not normal. I should find out the results if that in a weak.
> 
> I was finally approved for the Stelara and should be starting that soon. So hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm still suffering the symptoms of the stroke and I'm not sure how long they will last. The weakness and shaking is from the nerve pill they gave me. So I stopped it. But the pain is getting worse again.
> 
> Hopefully this will all be worked out soon because I feel like this is taking several years off my already shortened life.



Glad the meds were approved, Dan! Hope you’ll be on the mend soon. xx


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good morning beauties
> View attachment 241806


Love this. Really beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi Dipa
> 
> You and Carol both waiting on water. She has had a little, but not enough.


We have rain today and are expecting more tomorrow. So as long as it carries on like this things will get better eventually and very slowly. And I will take it as at least it is not getting worse.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Yoga day today... or, from my point of view, a cuppa with my friends after they’ve done the hard work


Yayyy. My osteopath said I must drink more water and less coffee [emoji23][emoji24] [emoji24] as coffee does tend to hamper the healing process. Have fun with your friends after they have done all the hard work of course [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. My osteopath said I must drink more water and less coffee [emoji23][emoji24] [emoji24] as coffee does tend to hamper the healing process. Have fun with your friends after they have done all the hard work of course [emoji23]



I drink loads of water at home. 

I seem to be getting more and more sensitive to caffeine with age so drink very few caffeinated drinks. I just don’t sleep if I drink too much or too late in the day. I’ll drink tea while I’m out today. 

I even bought decaf tea bags for home recently :/


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning everyone.

Went to the osteopath this morning and it is progressing nicely. He said I couldn't really ask the other one to use his method. He also studied an extra year for his method which incorporates the traditional osteopathic methods. He will look and see what he can do to accommodate me about seeing me outside of working hours. Yay. My next appointment is next Thursday again. 

So much going on with our friends some really sad news, I.e. Dan who I really really hope gets some (As Linda said ) light at the end of the tunnel.

And Jacques is finally back. Yayyy the pic that Moozillion posted yesterday was an awesome one.

Jacques good news gives me hope that Lola will also start getting much better too. I mean with great Mom's like Lyn and Moozillion how can they not. Jacques is proof of that.

@Gillianmoore How is Oil doing?

Lena you must be happy as daughter is off to school today. So where are you walking to and please post a pic of what you find today in your geocatch. 

Mark I think your Sully has the life and am quite jealous. No cares in the world other than eating sleeping and maybe a walk or two.[emoji23] 

Kathy safe travels and enjoy your camping. Please post your postcards once you have a chance. And maybe include one or two of your camp fire. Love pics if camp fires.

Sabine I am waiting eagerly for our next concert especially as it is songs that I love.

Ed @ZEROPILOT how are you doing and how are your torts doing. I think I saw that you found a home for one of the little ones but I can't remember.

Bambam I am looking forward to seeing pics of your orchids. I am especially interested in seeing the hydroponics one that you want to do. I might do something like that too. I had a special orchid which was doing really well in my enclosure as this particular one likes humidity. Then I took it out to make space and it didn't do so well anymore. I have put it back in, in the hopes that I can revive it. But we will see.

Todd have you left us as I have not seen you on here for....A couple of hours[emoji6] 

Dipa so nice to see you pop in again. Don't forget about us and carry on popping in when you get a chance. How is your tort doing now? 

Mmewberry hows life and have you made any new knives lately. Please share some pics of your work. I would love to see them.

Yvonne how is operation cat pee elimination going? Anybody give you ideas yet on how to stop them peeing by the cooler. Oh wait do you guys not have products there that you could spray which will make the cats not want to go there?

Well I think this time I haven't forgotten anybody. Adam doesn't count because I spoke to him last night and they are all doing well. It is raining and windy here in Cape Town South Africa so Yayyy. On the cold side but we getting rain water so quite happy about that. 

Last night I was totally prepared to catch Rue running to the top of her mountain AAANNNDDD she doesn't. Go figure. I think she is playing games with me. Lol 

The first WC game begins today. Let the fun start!

Anyway thats my long post for the day. The rest will be shorter I promise.

Not chat later.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I drink loads of water at home.
> 
> I seem to be getting more and more sensitive to caffeine with age so drink very few caffeinated drinks. I just don’t sleep if I drink too much or too late in the day. I’ll drink tea while I’m out today.
> 
> I even bought decaf tea bags for home recently :/


I love having water available just don't like drinking it. So I have to force myself to drink it. Sigh.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. My osteopath said I must drink more water and less coffee [emoji23][emoji24] [emoji24] as coffee does tend to hamper the healing process. Have fun with your friends after they have done all the hard work of course [emoji23]



Is that your old osteopath saying this? Ditch her!!! 
Water is good, of course. But no coffee??!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is that your old osteopath saying this? Ditch her!!!
> Water is good, of course. But no coffee??!


Lol, The new one and he didn't say no coffee per say, just like maybe one cup and waaayyyyyy more water. Nope I would never survive without coffee and I don't think that my family would survive either if I had to cut out my coffee totally.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
I ended up spending the day in bed yesterday because of a bad headache  Much better today but still not 100%. I'm a bit stressed these days. 1. A former classmate of mine went missing from the Istanbul Ataturk airport, leaving her luggage and cell phone behind. We have very little information about the situation and are all worried sick. 2. Me and my other South African friend are taking almost the entire class (16 kids) to the zoo on Saturday to have a joint birthday for our girls. I'll survive.  
Take care, everyone! Don't miss the opening of the World Cup today!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That favorite cartoon of mine:
> View attachment 241821



Yep....exactly.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I ended up spending the day in bed yesterday because of a bad headache  Much better today but still not 100%. I'm a bit stressed these days. 1. A former classmate of mine went missing from the Istanbul Ataturk airport, leaving her luggage and cell phone behind. We have very little information about the situation and are all worried sick. 2. Me and my other South African friend are taking almost the entire class (16 kids) to the zoo on Saturday to have a joint birthday for our girls. I'll survive.
> Take care, everyone! Don't miss the opening of the World Cup today!


Oh no, that is seriously worrying that your friend has gone missing. I really hope they find her and that everything is fine, and that it is just a misunderstanding or something minor. Will keep her in my thoughts. Sorry to read of your bad headache and I feel you there. I can more or less handle most pain, but when it comes to a headache, I just want to overdose on painkillers to make it go away as soon as possible. Never never nice to have a headache. And 16 kids, Wow you are brave. Good luck and I hope it goes really well. Happy Birthday to your daughter in advance in case I forget to wish her on Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That favorite cartoon of mine:
> View attachment 241821


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Wow Sully is gorgeous. I wish I had billy's life.


I recently got a new phone from work ( I think that I mentioned this before) and I am finding that the auto correct is changing alot of words lately. So annoying. Billy's should have read Sully's.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I ended up spending the day in bed yesterday because of a bad headache  Much better today but still not 100%. I'm a bit stressed these days. 1. A former classmate of mine went missing from the Istanbul Ataturk airport, leaving her luggage and cell phone behind. We have very little information about the situation and are all worried sick. 2. Me and my other South African friend are taking almost the entire class (16 kids) to the zoo on Saturday to have a joint birthday for our girls. I'll survive.
> Take care, everyone! Don't miss the opening of the World Cup today!



Sorry about the headache... the thought of the birthday party alone is enough to trigger that. The disappearing friend is truly terrifying; you must be worried sick about her 

When you go through an airport there are always unclaimed bags from earlier flights, but you never imagine their owners have completely disappeared 

I will keep my fingers crossed for good news soon. 

On a lighter note, I can recommend some wines to help birthday party recovery


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I recently got a new phone from work ( I think that I mentioned this before) and I am finding that the auto correct is changing alot of words lately. So annoying. Billy's should have read Sully's.



The first thing I seem to do with any new device is turn off autocorrect. I don’t mind it predicting what I am going to say, I can ignore that, but I’m quite capable of making my own typos without assistance from my device


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The first thing I seem to do with any new device is turn off autocorrect. I don’t mind it predicting what I am going to say, I can ignore that, but I’m quite capable of making my own typos without assistance from my device


I am actually busy with that right now. Lol your timing was perfect.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The first thing I seem to do with any new device is turn off autocorrect. I don’t mind it predicting what I am going to say, I can ignore that, but I’m quite capable of making my own typos without assistance from my device


Where do you normally find the auto correct function? I am looking under settings but can't seem to find where to go for autocorrect settings?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Where do you normally find the auto correct function? I am looking under settings but can't seem to find where to go for autocorrect settings?



On iOS
Settings > General > Keyboard

On Android, you’ll have to wait half an hour until I get home


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> On iOS
> Settings > General > Keyboard
> 
> On Android, you’ll have to wait half an hour until I get home


Lol.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> On iOS
> Settings > General > Keyboard
> 
> On Android, you’ll have to wait half an hour until I get home



Android: Settings > System > Languages & input

Then choose the keyboard you are using (Gboard in my case)

Then choose Text Correction 

... obvious it is NOT!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> On iOS
> Settings > General > Keyboard
> 
> On Android, you’ll have to wait half an hour until I get home


Found it. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Android: Settings > System > Languages & input
> 
> Then choose the keyboard you are using (Gboard in my case)
> 
> Then choose Text Correction
> 
> ... obvious it is NOT!


Mine was not that easy. My colleague showed me. Went into Whatsapp and clicked on settings in a message then the predictive text option was there. But under settings itself when I searched auto correct nothing came up. As I type this I just realised if I had typed in search predictive text it would have brought it up.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Mine was not that easy. My colleague showed me. Went into Whatsapp and clicked on settings in a message then the predictive text option was there. But under settings itself when I searched auto correct nothing came up. As I type this I just realised if I had typed in search predictive text it would have brought it up.


Nope that did not work under the search option either. Well at least I have done it now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Android: Settings > System > Languages & input
> 
> Then choose the keyboard you are using (Gboard in my case)
> 
> Then choose Text Correction
> 
> ... obvious it is NOT!


Also found it using your way now as well.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning everyone.
> 
> Went to the osteopath this morning and it is progressing nicely. He said I couldn't really ask the other one to use his method. He also studied an extra year for his method which incorporates the traditional osteopathic methods. He will look and see what he can do to accommodate me about seeing me outside of working hours. Yay. My next appointment is next Thursday again.
> 
> So much going on with our friends some really sad news, I.e. Dan who I really really hope gets some (As Linda said ) light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> And Jacques is finally back. Yayyy the pic that Moozillion posted yesterday was an awesome one.
> 
> Jacques good news gives me hope that Lola will also start getting much better too. I mean with great Mom's like Lyn and Moozillion how can they not. Jacques is proof of that.
> 
> @Gillianmoore How is Oil doing?
> 
> Lena you must be happy as daughter is off to school today. So where are you walking to and please post a pic of what you find today in your geocatch.
> 
> Mark I think your Sully has the life and am quite jealous. No cares in the world other than eating sleeping and maybe a walk or two.[emoji23]
> 
> Kathy safe travels and enjoy your camping. Please post your postcards once you have a chance. And maybe include one or two of your camp fire. Love pics if camp fires.
> 
> Sabine I am waiting eagerly for our next concert especially as it is songs that I love.
> 
> Ed @ZEROPILOT how are you doing and how are your torts doing. I think I saw that you found a home for one of the little ones but I can't remember.
> 
> Bambam I am looking forward to seeing pics of your orchids. I am especially interested in seeing the hydroponics one that you want to do. I might do something like that too. I had a special orchid which was doing really well in my enclosure as this particular one likes humidity. Then I took it out to make space and it didn't do so well anymore. I have put it back in, in the hopes that I can revive it. But we will see.
> 
> Todd have you left us as I have not seen you on here for....A couple of hours[emoji6]
> 
> Dipa so nice to see you pop in again. Don't forget about us and carry on popping in when you get a chance. How is your tort doing now?
> 
> Mmewberry hows life and have you made any new knives lately. Please share some pics of your work. I would love to see them.
> 
> Yvonne how is operation cat pee elimination going? Anybody give you ideas yet on how to stop them peeing by the cooler. Oh wait do you guys not have products there that you could spray which will make the cats not want to go there?
> 
> Well I think this time I haven't forgotten anybody. Adam doesn't count because I spoke to him last night and they are all doing well. It is raining and windy here in Cape Town South Africa so Yayyy. On the cold side but we getting rain water so quite happy about that.
> 
> Last night I was totally prepared to catch Rue running to the top of her mountain AAANNNDDD she doesn't. Go figure. I think she is playing games with me. Lol
> 
> The first WC game begins today. Let the fun start!
> 
> Anyway thats my long post for the day. The rest will be shorter I promise.
> 
> Not chat later.


No I'm around, I've been having some issues at my job and I haven't been able to be on the forum 24/7 like usual. Looking forward to the World Cup although I'm not sure who to root for as the United States didn't qualify!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So if you want to join the fun pool: THE CDR POOL cick on the below and join. Then go and do your picks.
> 
> Come play World Cup Predictor with me on Superbru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:
> 
> https://www.superbru.com/worldcup_predictor/pool.php?p=11872146
> 
> Pool name: The CDR Pool
> 
> Pool code: refsloci





Toddrickfl1 said:


> No I'm around, I've been having some issues at my job and I haven't been able to be on the forum 24/7 like usual. Looking forward to the World Cup although I'm not sure who to root for as the United States didn't qualify!



Do you fancy joining us in a fun football league? (see Carol’s post above)

And any other roomies are welcome too

So far Carol, me, Lena, Mark and * drum roll * Adam have joined


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Do you fancy joining us in a fun football league? (see Carol’s post above)
> 
> And any other roomies are welcome too
> 
> So far Carol, me, Lena, Mark and * drum roll * Adam have joined


Yip, and wild guesses have been made. South Africa didn't make it into the WC either, so I am just going with who I think might win. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No I'm around, I've been having some issues at my job and I haven't been able to be on the forum 24/7 like usual. Looking forward to the World Cup although I'm not sure who to root for as the United States didn't qualify!


Join our fun league. Join, join, join.  Go on, it is totally fun. @Lyn W come and join us as well. Just join before the first game starts at 17:00 (I think Russia time) See the link above in the post by Linda (JoesMum) if you need to find the link quickly.


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry everyone. I'm just not feeling like being on here much right now. I'm alive and the took biopsies of my leg yesterday. They are trying to figure out what's going on. They think I may have a second issue going on down there with the pyroderma. The way it's swelling and spreading is not normal. I should find out the results if that in a weak.
> 
> I was finally approved for the Stelara and should be starting that soon. So hopefully that will help.
> 
> I'm still suffering the symptoms of the stroke and I'm not sure how long they will last. The weakness and shaking is from the nerve pill they gave me. So I stopped it. But the pain is getting worse again.
> 
> Hopefully this will all be worked out soon because I feel like this is taking several years off my already shortened life.



So, SO sad to hear of your troubles, Dan. [emoji22] Surely they can get you SOME relief SOON. ((( HUGS )))


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Join our fun league. Join, join, join.  Go on, it is totally fun. @Lyn W come and join us as well. Just join before the first game starts at 17:00 (I think Russia time) See the link above in the post by Linda (JoesMum) if you need to find the link quickly.


Ok I'm in, I've made my first round match predictions


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ok I'm in, I've made my first round match predictions


Yayyyy.. You have been approved.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Join our fun league. Join, join, join.  Go on, it is totally fun. @Lyn W come and join us as well. Just join before the first game starts at 17:00 (I think Russia time) See the link above in the post by Linda (JoesMum) if you need to find the link quickly.



Oh no, the one about @Lyn W loving football was a joke  Shh, let’s keep quiet about it. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

@Bee62, please join our football league. We need a German representative


----------



## Kristoff

@Maro2Bear made the wildest prediction about the Russia match. I’d love to see them score more than 2—not as own goals...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> @Bee62, please join our football league. We need a German representative



But Germany always wins (usually on penalties against England [emoji849] )

Quote from former England Captain Gary Lineker 


> Football is a simple game; 22 men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans always win.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I recently got a new phone from work ( I think that I mentioned this before) and I am finding that the auto correct is changing alot of words lately. So annoying. Billy's should have read Sully's.


Can't you turn off the auto correct feature?


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and once again Yvonne answers a post that's already been answered!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, the one about @Lyn W loving football was a joke  Shh, let’s keep quiet about it. [emoji23]


Whahahaha. Well that one was on me then. See it is already fun.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @Maro2Bear made the wildest prediction about the Russia match. I’d love to see them score more than 2—not as own goals...


oh no, I didn't take own goals into account.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> But Germany always wins (usually on penalties against England [emoji849] )
> 
> Quote from former England Captain Gary Lineker


LoL. That is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and once again Yvonne answers a post that's already been answered!


It's okay. We appreciate the effort.


----------



## Kristoff

2-0 half time. Linda and I are on the mark so far!!! Almost makes me wish Russia doesn’t score any more


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> 2-0 half time. Linda and I are on the mark so far!!! Almost makes me wish Russia doesn’t score any more


Whoop whoop for you guys.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. Well done. Can we see pics?


The purple is a photo I took of the first one right after I got it. The flowers were already starting to fade. 
Then the two together are the ones I'm going to try in semi hydro.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning everyone.
> 
> Went to the osteopath this morning and it is progressing nicely. He said I couldn't really ask the other one to use his method. He also studied an extra year for his method which incorporates the traditional osteopathic methods. He will look and see what he can do to accommodate me about seeing me outside of working hours. Yay. My next appointment is next Thursday again.
> 
> So much going on with our friends some really sad news, I.e. Dan who I really really hope gets some (As Linda said ) light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> And Jacques is finally back. Yayyy the pic that Moozillion posted yesterday was an awesome one.
> 
> Jacques good news gives me hope that Lola will also start getting much better too. I mean with great Mom's like Lyn and Moozillion how can they not. Jacques is proof of that.
> 
> @Gillianmoore How is Oil doing?
> 
> Lena you must be happy as daughter is off to school today. So where are you walking to and please post a pic of what you find today in your geocatch.
> 
> Mark I think your Sully has the life and am quite jealous. No cares in the world other than eating sleeping and maybe a walk or two.[emoji23]
> 
> Kathy safe travels and enjoy your camping. Please post your postcards once you have a chance. And maybe include one or two of your camp fire. Love pics if camp fires.
> 
> Sabine I am waiting eagerly for our next concert especially as it is songs that I love.
> 
> Ed @ZEROPILOT how are you doing and how are your torts doing. I think I saw that you found a home for one of the little ones but I can't remember.
> 
> Bambam I am looking forward to seeing pics of your orchids. I am especially interested in seeing the hydroponics one that you want to do. I might do something like that too. I had a special orchid which was doing really well in my enclosure as this particular one likes humidity. Then I took it out to make space and it didn't do so well anymore. I have put it back in, in the hopes that I can revive it. But we will see.
> 
> Todd have you left us as I have not seen you on here for....A couple of hours[emoji6]
> 
> Dipa so nice to see you pop in again. Don't forget about us and carry on popping in when you get a chance. How is your tort doing now?
> 
> Mmewberry hows life and have you made any new knives lately. Please share some pics of your work. I would love to see them.
> 
> Yvonne how is operation cat pee elimination going? Anybody give you ideas yet on how to stop them peeing by the cooler. Oh wait do you guys not have products there that you could spray which will make the cats not want to go there?
> 
> Well I think this time I haven't forgotten anybody. Adam doesn't count because I spoke to him last night and they are all doing well. It is raining and windy here in Cape Town South Africa so Yayyy. On the cold side but we getting rain water so quite happy about that.
> 
> Last night I was totally prepared to catch Rue running to the top of her mountain AAANNNDDD she doesn't. Go figure. I think she is playing games with me. Lol
> 
> The first WC game begins today. Let the fun start!
> 
> Anyway thats my long post for the day. The rest will be shorter I promise.
> 
> Not chat later.


The clay balls(Leca) should be here tomorrow! Going to go shopping for appropriate pots later. After I get it setup I'll post pics again... I'll have to see if I can find that video again and I'll post it for you.
My daughter has requested a plant OF HER OWN. Hmm what's a pretty plant that's hard to kill..


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The clay balls(Leca) should be here tomorrow! Going to go shopping for appropriate pots later. After I get it setup I'll post pics again... I'll have to see if I can find that video again and I'll post it for you.
> My daughter has requested a plant OF HER OWN. Hmm what's a pretty plant that's hard to kill..


Sunflowers.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The purple is a photo I took of the first one right after I got it. The flowers were already starting to fade.
> Then the two together are the ones I'm going to try in semi hydro.
> View attachment 241842
> View attachment 241843


Can't wait to see it once it is done. So interesting.


----------



## JoesMum

I think we all underestimated how rubbish Saudi are. 

5-0 to Russia


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> @Maro2Bear made the wildest prediction about the Russia match. I’d love to see them score more than 2—not as own goals...



Sooooooo, i did pretty well. I mean RUSSIA did well!

Wow.. Russia - 5 KSA - 0


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooo, i did pretty well. I mean RUSSIA did well!



I was most impressed!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I think we all underestimated how rubbish Saudi are.
> 
> 5-0 to Russia



That’s a plausible explanation


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think we all underestimated how rubbish Saudi are.
> 
> 5-0 to Russia


I know. I was really conservative. We are all sitting with 1 point.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooo, i did pretty well. I mean RUSSIA did well!
> 
> Wow.. Russia - 5 KSA - 0


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s a plausible explanation


Now to see if this sets the tone for the matches coming up.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Now to see if this sets the tone for the matches coming up.



Maybe my wishful-thinking 4-0 for the England game will come true too?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Maybe my wishful-thinking 4-0 for the England game will come true too?


Lol. After this game anything is possible.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Portugal vs Spain tomorrow in Sochi should be good and interesting.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Portugal vs Spain tomorrow in Sochi should be good and interesting.



High expectations might take a toll. I predicted 1-2, but could easily end 0-0. We’ll be watching anyway!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Sunflowers.


We've already got sunflowers[emoji28] 
She wants something for her bedroom


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. We got out early today with our crabbing gear, some chicken necks, net and headed off to one of the rivers that feed the Chesapeake Bay. The Maryland Blue Crabs are just now getting up this far, so we didnt have too much luck. Enough maybe for one nice crab cake..

Two Large Males




Cleaned and Ready for Steaming with some Old Bay Seasoning





And in the Steamer


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Maybe my wishful-thinking 4-0 for the England game will come true too?


I predicted England to lose. They haven't won an opening match since 2006


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Portugal vs Spain tomorrow in Sochi should be good and interesting.


That's anyone's guess, especially after Spain fired their manager yesterday. 

I went for a Portugal win


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> We've already got sunflowers[emoji28]
> She wants something for her bedroom


Cactus. Impossible to kill. Might flower


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I predicted England to lose. They haven't won an opening match since 2006



Hope that trend will end now... I’ve been supporting England for years now, but even die-hard fans need something to go on...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Cactus. Impossible to kill. Might flower



A plastic one might be even sturdier. Though with kids, I wouldn’t bet on it.   @Bambam1989


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Portugal vs Spain tomorrow in Sochi should be good and interesting.


I see Egypt vs Uruguay for tomorrow next on the list on superbru.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. We got out early today with our crabbing gear, some chicken necks, net and headed off to one of the rivers that feed the Chesapeake Bay. The Maryland Blue Crabs are just now getting up this far, so we didnt have too much luck. Enough maybe for one nice crab cake..
> 
> Two Large Males
> View attachment 241854
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned and Ready for Steaming with some Old Bay Seasoning
> 
> View attachment 241855
> 
> 
> 
> And in the Steamer
> 
> View attachment 241856


That looks really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I see Egypt vs Uruguay for tomorrow next on the list on superbru.


Okay i see Portugal vs Spain is later in the day.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Cactus. Impossible to kill. Might flower


Hmm, as long as it's not to prickly.. a possibility


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I see Egypt vs Uruguay for tomorrow next on the list on superbru.




Looks like there are three matches on Friday.

Egypt vs Uruguay
Morocco vs Iran
Portugal vs Spain


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> A plastic one might be even sturdier. Though with kids, I wouldn’t bet on it.   @Bambam1989


Lol. But she wants to take care of it and watch it grow[emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like there are three matches on Friday.
> 
> Egypt vs Uruguay
> Morocco vs Iran
> Portugal vs Spain


Eventually found the full list. Thanks Mark.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm, as long as it's not to prickly.. a possibility


Spider plants and succulents like Christmas Cacti are pretty tolerant and not so spikey


----------



## Maro2Bear

Update on the Crab Feast....

Out of the steam and cooling down


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Update on the Crab Feast....
> 
> Out of the steam and cooling down
> 
> View attachment 241857


[emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14]


----------



## CarolM

Bedtime for me. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Spider plants and succulents like Christmas Cacti are pretty tolerant and not so spikey


I offered to let her have her choice of some of my plants, spider plant, Christmas cactus, Jade plant, a prayer plant, my small aloe vera... 
Perhaps a vine? Pothos and wandering Jew have pretty leaves maybe the store will have something like that and she will like it.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Update on the Crab Feast....
> 
> Out of the steam and cooling down
> 
> View attachment 241857


Oh yum!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all, gosh you've all been busy!
I've not had a chance to catch up yet and may not be able to this evening as just finishing off my reports.
I should have started the last of them a while ago but been chopping a bit off my weigela shrub/tree.
My nasty neighbour asked me if I would do something about the height because some of their garden is in the shade from it.
The funny thing is, they have had a 6 foot fence up for the last 15 years and just bought an enormous hanging umbrella which they have positioned behind my tree!
The shade from my tree is obviously not as good as the shade from their umbrella!
Or maybe they don't like their umbrella being in the shade
Anyway I said I would take some off as soon as it finished flowering because the bees love it ,when I usually do cut it back, but made a start on it so they can't say I've ignored them.
Well I'd better get back to work for a while - hope everyone is well and will not see you later.
Roll on the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol


Well congratulations!
My husband would love to quit his job[emoji57] 
Now you get the fun of looking for a new job.

Well it's time to go get my daughter from school. Chat later yall!


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol


Good for you! (but maybe not so good for your bank account)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol



Wow.....!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, to complete this crabbing story....the finished Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab Cake.... hot from the pan


----------



## Bambam1989

Back from shopping. Daughter needed some new summer clothes and I needed pots.. apparently so did everyone else.
There were NO suitable pots for my semi-hydro project! Sooo I improvised
My lovely orchids will be planted in clear SOLO cups, the largest gets the privilege of going in a clear plastic candy jar! Oh yeah, I'm fancy.
When I say orchids by the way- I mean I bought two more that were on sale... Oh somebody needs to stop me.
My daughter got to pick out one of the orchids, another mini phalaenopsis. And I'll let her keep it in her room although I will care for it. 
She did pick out a plant of her own though. She chose a "pink star cryptanthus" it is completely covered in little pups and she was very excited about getting to propagate them later on.
I'll get some pics posted in a few.


----------



## Bambam1989

Ok my new plant aquisitions. 
Starting with daughter's pink star.
Then the mini phal she helped pick and then what I would consider a medium sized phal(the flowers are not as big)
Maybe I should start an orchid thread[emoji57]


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol



I had a one of those moments a few years back. I was so angry at the way I’d been treated. 

My departure wasn’t quite so explosive though. I went home furious, wrote my resignation and went back to work and posted it through the letterbox. 

It was a Thursday, I was part time and wasn’t due back in until the following Tuesday. I was contractually obliged to give 1 month notice, but this was a fortnight before the Christmas holiday and my notice was finished before the new term in January. I think I only had to work 4 actual days to be free of the place. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

I have woken to the somewhat surprising news that my niece (6 months younger than daughter) has got married in Boston, MA where she and her Dad have been at a conference for the week.

My daughter spotted it on Facebook as she is friends online with Niece. 

Niece’s ‘boyfriend’, who I have met, is nearer my age than hers and they weren’t engaged before they went out. I am not sure that my sister, her Mum, even knows as she’s been on holiday in the UK this week. 

The fallout from this one could be ‘interesting’ to say the least.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all, gosh you've all been busy!
> I've not had a chance to catch up yet and may not be able to this evening as just finishing off my reports.
> I should have started the last of them a while ago but been chopping a bit off my weigela shrub/tree.
> My nasty neighbour asked me if I would do something about the height because some of their garden is in the shade from it.
> The funny thing is, they have had a 6 foot fence up for the last 15 years and just bought an enormous hanging umbrella which they have positioned behind my tree!
> The shade from my tree is obviously not as good as the shade from their umbrella!
> Or maybe they don't like their umbrella being in the shade
> Anyway I said I would take some off as soon as it finished flowering because the bees love it ,when I usually do cut it back, but made a start on it so they can't say I've ignored them.
> Well I'd better get back to work for a while - hope everyone is well and will not see you later.
> Roll on the weekend!!!!!


Good luck with your chopping. Sounds to me like you have nasty neighbours.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol


Oh dear. That sounds really satisfying and scary at the same time. I hope you can find another job soon.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good for you! (but maybe not so good for your bank account)


LoL


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And, to complete this crabbing story....the finished Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab Cake.... hot from the pan
> 
> View attachment 241911


Darn gone it. Now I am hungry and I just had breakfast. Boring wheatbix!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Back from shopping. Daughter needed some new summer clothes and I needed pots.. apparently so did everyone else.
> There were NO suitable pots for my semi-hydro project! Sooo I improvised
> My lovely orchids will be planted in clear SOLO cups, the largest gets the privilege of going in a clear plastic candy jar! Oh yeah, I'm fancy.
> When I say orchids by the way- I mean I bought two more that were on sale... Oh somebody needs to stop me.
> My daughter got to pick out one of the orchids, another mini phalaenopsis. And I'll let her keep it in her room although I will care for it.
> She did pick out a plant of her own though. She chose a "pink star cryptanthus" it is completely covered in little pups and she was very excited about getting to propagate them later on.
> I'll get some pics posted in a few.


Sounds like it was a good shopping trip.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok my new plant aquisitions.
> Starting with daughter's pink star.
> Then the mini phal she helped pick and then what I would consider a medium sized phal(the flowers are not as big)
> Maybe I should start an orchid thread[emoji57]
> View attachment 241914
> View attachment 241915
> View attachment 241916


Those are really lovely plants. Well done. I think your daughter will follow in your footsteps.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have woken to the somewhat surprising news that my niece (6 months younger than daughter) has got married in Boston, MA where she and her Dad have been at a conference for the week.
> 
> My daughter spotted it on Facebook as she is friends online with Niece.
> 
> Niece’s ‘boyfriend’, who I have met, is nearer my age than hers and they weren’t engaged before they went out. I am not sure that my sister, her Mum, even knows as she’s been on holiday in the UK this week.
> 
> The fallout from this one could be ‘interesting’ to say the least.


Oh boy. You can say that again.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all
I actually have some work to do today. So this is just a Hi from me to you and not chat later. Hope you all have a fantastic Friday.


----------



## Kristoff

My classmate was found. In another city. Drugged to amnesia. But we’re so happy that she’s alive. She was traveling via Istanbul and this seems to have happened in the airport because she left her handbag and mobile phone there... What scary world this can be...


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol


Congratulations! A new page is always exciting. Hope you find something you love very soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And, to complete this crabbing story....the finished Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab Cake.... hot from the pan
> 
> View attachment 241911


Oh, those do look yummy! I feel a little sorry for the crabs, but I wouldn't refuse a cake like this


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok my new plant aquisitions.
> Starting with daughter's pink star.
> Then the mini phal she helped pick and then what I would consider a medium sized phal(the flowers are not as big)
> Maybe I should start an orchid thread[emoji57]
> View attachment 241914
> View attachment 241915
> View attachment 241916


Oh, you're going all professional on those orchids now! A side business idea maybe?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have woken to the somewhat surprising news that my niece (6 months younger than daughter) has got married in Boston, MA where she and her Dad have been at a conference for the week.
> 
> My daughter spotted it on Facebook as she is friends online with Niece.
> 
> Niece’s ‘boyfriend’, who I have met, is nearer my age than hers and they weren’t engaged before they went out. I am not sure that my sister, her Mum, even knows as she’s been on holiday in the UK this week.
> 
> The fallout from this one could be ‘interesting’ to say the least.


Oh dear. Doesn't sound good...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> I actually have some work to do today. So this is just a Hi from me to you and not chat later. Hope you all have a fantastic Friday.


Love your new avatar!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My classmate was found. In another city. Drugged to amnesia. But we’re so happy that she’s alive. She was traveling via Istanbul and this seems to have happened in the airport because she left her handbag and mobile phone there... What scary world this can be...



That is awful! I hope the police can use cctv to establish what happened and deal with the perpetrators!


Poor, poor girl. This is going to have a lasting effect on her


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That is awful! I hope the police can use cctv to establish what happened and deal with the perpetrators!
> 
> 
> Poor, poor girl. This is going to have a lasting effect on her



Yes, I’m afraid it will take a long time for her to get over this.   She was very successful professionally and has always been very smart and reasonable, not the kind of person who’s looking for thrills in shady places. Hope whoever did it to her will be brought to justice.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love your new avatar!


Thank you. Me too. I love Dragons. Although if I actually ever met one, I would probably turn and run.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My classmate was found. In another city. Drugged to amnesia. But we’re so happy that she’s alive. She was traveling via Istanbul and this seems to have happened in the airport because she left her handbag and mobile phone there... What scary world this can be...


Oh my word. That is really scary. Thank goodness she was found. I hope she is okay otherwise and that she was not hurt in any way.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes, I’m afraid it will take a long time for her to get over this.   She was very successful professionally and has always been very smart and reasonable, not the kind of person who’s looking for thrills in shady places. Hope whoever did it to her will be brought to justice.


I really hope so too. The positive is that she was found and can be returned home. So so sorry she has to go through this.[emoji22]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok.....next match starting in about 30 minutes:


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....next match starting in about 30 minutes:
> 
> View attachment 241935


In 15minutes now. Lol I see the above is at 08.00 local time - Is that your local time? Our local time is 14.00 so am still at work


----------



## mrnewberry

Heading out to Gulf Shores tomorrow. Having a tortoise sitter makes me nervous.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

1-0 Uruguay! That's what I predicted!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 1-0 Uruguay! That's what I predicted!


Congratulations to @Toddrickfl1 on taking the lead! Perfect prediction!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 1-0 Uruguay! That's what I predicted!


Well done. You are the one to watch at the moment[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

The leader board at the moment:


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> The leader board at the moment:
> View attachment 241961


With Todd and Lena being the top two. Well done so far. And watch out we are going to catch you.[emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> With Todd and Lena being the top two. Well done so far. And watch out we are going to catch you.[emoji23] [emoji6]


My prediction isn't looking to good this game though, need 5 goals in 20 minutes lol


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My prediction isn't looking to good this game though, need 5 goals in 20 minutes lol


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My prediction isn't looking to good this game though, need 5 goals in 20 minutes lol


I need Iran to score just one goal. Not too much to ask.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> I need Iran to score just one goal. Not too much to ask.


This has been a great match though


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This has been a great match though


It has been. But isn't this how WC matches are supposed to be?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> It has been. But isn't this how WC matches are supposed to be?


Suppose to, that game yesterday wasnt though!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Suppose to, that game yesterday wasnt though!


Lol no. But maybe they were giving the first game to Russia.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> It has been. But isn't this how WC matches are supposed to be?


Okay I retract my statement. I don't think you are supposed to play like that. Shame. But on the upside for me is that my prediction is correct.


----------



## Kristoff

And Carol snatches the lead!


@Tidgy’s Dad — I told daughter we’re rooting for Morocco (forgot that I predicted 0-0), and boy did she cry when Iran scored!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And Carol snatches the lead!
> View attachment 241968
> 
> @Tidgy’s Dad — I told daughter we’re rooting for Morocco (forgot that I predicted 0-0), and boy did she cry when Iran scored!


Oh Shame. Give her a big kiss from me.[emoji8]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you're going all professional on those orchids now! A side business idea maybe?


Unlikely, I think I am just going to be a plant hoarder. 
Bee can be the crazy cat lady, I'll be the crazy plant lady!


----------



## Bambam1989

mrnewberry said:


> Heading out to Gulf Shores tomorrow. Having a tortoise sitter makes me nervous.


It would make me nervous too!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It would make me nervous too!


Ditto that. But if you trust them it should be fine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Darn darn darn on those first matches of the day. I asked my wife....she said change both...i didnt. Hmmmm. Listen to wifey next time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn darn darn on those first matches of the day. I asked my wife....she said change both...i didnt. Hmmmm. Listen to wifey next time.


Yip. Wifey is always right.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Dam Dam. Score at half time is wrong way round for me. And at the moment JoesMum has a score of 1.5. The only one showing as right and close.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Anyone got a life preserver? I feel like this ship is sinking....


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Anyone got a life preserver? I feel like this ship is sinking....


I have two bouys!! [emoji6] One will condemn you for eating meat and the other will talk your ears vrot (rotten) with science and math etc. But we are all in trouble except for JoesMum unless things change.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I have two bouys!! [emoji6] One will condemn you for eating meat and the other will talk your ears vrot (rotten) with science and math etc. But we are all in trouble except for JoesMum unless things change.


Todd I think you and I need to discuss this some more because everytime we do it starts looking better for me. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Todd I think you and I need to discuss this some more because everytime we do it starts looking better for me. [emoji23] [emoji23]


Haha same here!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Haha same here!


What are the chances they score another goal? I will be happy if they keep it as it is.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> What are the chances they score another goal? I will be happy if they keep it as it is.


Actually these scores are crazy!! Maybe Russia isn't far off with their first game.


----------



## Kristoff

One more minute for Spain to rescue my sinking prediction...


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Thought i would post a pix of our Sully as he slowly thinks about exiting his house... He will often sit in this position for hours just watching the world go by - flies, bugs, lizards, bees, planes, birds...who knows what else. Possibly counts the grass blades or clover blossoms. Might be waiting for a dandelion blossom, who knows. Wait, wait, wait. All the time in the world, 24/7, time is on his hands. Eat, drink, walk, graze, sleep. Eat, drink, walk, graze sleep some more. Time.. ticks on. Warm and happy and hot and humid and content. The life of a Sulcata - at peace, at rest.
> 
> The Resting Position, Deciding What to Do
> View attachment 241732
> 
> 
> 
> Tempted with fresh bunch of Rose of Sharon cuttings, Sully dives in
> 
> View attachment 241733


What a wonderful and peaceful life Sully can live because she`s living with you. You give her little world all the peace a tort needs.
Happy tort.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> One more minute for Spain to rescue my sinking prediction...


Lol. Portugal just had to go and score that last goal.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow.... good game. Ronaldo is #Amazing I think..


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Portugal just had to go and score that last goal.



They were told they needed a tie to go to Russian restaurants...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.... good game. Ronaldo is #Amazing I think..



#NoComment


----------



## Kristoff

I’m off to bed, roommies. Daughter’s birthday party tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.... good game. Ronaldo is #Amazing I think..


That last goal was an spectacular one. I am sad to say.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They were told they needed a tie to go to Russian restaurants...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> @Bee62, please join our football league. We need a German representative


No, please no football. I am not interested in football and will watch no game. It is soo boring !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed, roommies. Daughter’s birthday party tomorrow!


Oh yes. Good luck with the 16 kids. And Happy Birthday daughter.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The purple is a photo I took of the first one right after I got it. The flowers were already starting to fade.
> Then the two together are the ones I'm going to try in semi hydro.
> View attachment 241842
> View attachment 241843


Both are beautiful !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, please no football. I am not interested in football and will watch no game. It is soo boring !


Actually i normally think the same but these games have been exciting so far.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m off to bed, roommies. Daughter’s birthday party tomorrow!


Good night sleep tight Lena. And sweet dreams.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. We got out early today with our crabbing gear, some chicken necks, net and headed off to one of the rivers that feed the Chesapeake Bay. The Maryland Blue Crabs are just now getting up this far, so we didnt have too much luck. Enough maybe for one nice crab cake..
> 
> Two Large Males
> View attachment 241854
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned and Ready for Steaming with some Old Bay Seasoning
> 
> View attachment 241855
> 
> 
> 
> And in the Steamer
> 
> View attachment 241856


Nice, but I would rather eat a yummy big fish. This little crab meat is just for the taste.... not for the hunger ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Actually i normally think the same but these games have been exciting so far.


Hmm, I was never interested in football, sorry.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, I was never interested in football, sorry.


Thats okay. Each to his own.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Evening all, gosh you've all been busy!
> I've not had a chance to catch up yet and may not be able to this evening as just finishing off my reports.
> I should have started the last of them a while ago but been chopping a bit off my weigela shrub/tree.
> My nasty neighbour asked me if I would do something about the height because some of their garden is in the shade from it.
> The funny thing is, they have had a 6 foot fence up for the last 15 years and just bought an enormous hanging umbrella which they have positioned behind my tree!
> The shade from my tree is obviously not as good as the shade from their umbrella!
> Or maybe they don't like their umbrella being in the shade
> Anyway I said I would take some off as soon as it finished flowering because the bees love it ,when I usually do cut it back, but made a start on it so they can't say I've ignored them.
> Well I'd better get back to work for a while - hope everyone is well and will not see you later.
> Roll on the weekend!!!!!


Oh dear ! Neighbours can be more annoying than everything......
To ignore them completely is the best.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol


Oh, when you are feeling good is was good to quit that job. In German we have a saying: Better a scary end than an endless scare.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And, to complete this crabbing story....the finished Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab Cake.... hot from the pan
> 
> View attachment 241911


Hmmm, that looks very yummy ! You`ve made me hungry. Now I have to check the fridge for some goodies.....


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok my new plant aquisitions.
> Starting with daughter's pink star.
> Then the mini phal she helped pick and then what I would consider a medium sized phal(the flowers are not as big)
> Maybe I should start an orchid thread[emoji57]
> View attachment 241914
> View attachment 241915
> View attachment 241916


Cute little beauties your orchids.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> My classmate was found. In another city. Drugged to amnesia. But we’re so happy that she’s alive. She was traveling via Istanbul and this seems to have happened in the airport because she left her handbag and mobile phone there... What scary world this can be...


I hope she can recover soon. It is a scary world where we live on.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, that looks very yummy ! You`ve made me hungry. Now I have to check the fridge for some goodies.....


Here are some goodies for you. [emoji487] [emoji488] [emoji491] [emoji490] [emoji489] [emoji508] [emoji507] [emoji512] [emoji511] [emoji510] [emoji509] [emoji514] [emoji515] [emoji513] [emoji482]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes, I’m afraid it will take a long time for her to get over this.   She was very successful professionally and has always been very smart and reasonable, not the kind of person who’s looking for thrills in shady places. Hope whoever did it to her will be brought to justice.


That`s what I hope too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you. Me too. I love Dragons. Although if I actually ever met one, I would probably turn and run.


I love your new avatar too. Raising little dragons could be very funny. I love dragons too although I never will see a real one ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here are some goodies for you. [emoji487] [emoji488] [emoji491] [emoji490] [emoji489] [emoji508] [emoji507] [emoji512] [emoji511] [emoji510] [emoji509] [emoji514] [emoji515] [emoji513] [emoji482]


Hmmm. thank you Carol. At first I will take the "meaty" ones and for dessert the cake.
More fat on the hips guaranteed ........


----------



## Bee62

Have I caught up to the end of all posts ?
It seems so. The last days I was working and had little time. But now I am "off duty" again and was very busy.... I prepared two songs that upload while I am typing on Youtube.
Yahhyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Hey Lena. I thought you are in bed ???? Saw you lurking out of your corner. SNAP !!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love your new avatar too. Raising little dragons could be very funny. I love dragons too although I never will see a real one ....


One day I want to get a lizard. It will be the closest I ever get to a dragon.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> One day I want to get a lizard. It will be the closest I ever get to a dragon.


Lizards are cute. Or a bearded dragon ???? They get very tame. A dragon sitting on your shoulder.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> One day I want to get a lizard. It will be the closest I ever get to a dragon.


One time some guy gave me some candy and next thing I knew I was riding on a magic dragon. Santa Claus the Easter bunny and all my favorite friends were there too. It was one crazy night


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> One time some guy gave me some candy and next thing I knew I was riding on a magic dragon. Santa Claus the Easter bunny and all my favorite friends were there too. It was one crazy night


That was a very special candy ......


----------



## Bee62

This evening I proudly present:

A song of *John Denver*, named "*Sunshine on my shoulders* " sung by me today and dedicated to two CDR members that are actually not in the best health condition.
I am wishing @DE42 , _Dan_ and @Laura1412 , _Laura_ that you both are feeling better soon and that the sun will always shine for you.

...... and if I had a day that I could give you, I would give to you a day just like today.
....... and if I had a tale that I could tell you , I`ll tell a tale sure to make you smile.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> This evening I proudly present:
> 
> A song of *John Denver*, named "*Sunshine on my shoulders* " sung by me today and dedicated to two CDR members that are actually not in the best health condition.
> I am wishing @DE42 , _Dan_ and @Laura1412 , _Laura_ that you both are feeling better soon and that the sun will always shine for you.



Thank you Sabine for your kind words I hope u are keeping well


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Thank you Sabine for your kind words I hope u are keeping well


Hello Laura. It is good to see you here. I often think of you. I am well and you ?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> One time some guy gave me some candy and next thing I knew I was riding on a magic dragon. Santa Claus the Easter bunny and all my favorite friends were there too. It was one crazy night


Whahaha. I am so sorry I missed that. Sounds like it was awesome.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hope everyone is enjoying or has enjoyed their Friday. Took some time to explore a very large reservoir in our area...no shortages here.


----------



## mrnewberry

Supervising toy usage.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> This evening I proudly present:
> 
> A song of *John Denver*, named "*Sunshine on my shoulders* " sung by me today and dedicated to two CDR members that are actually not in the best health condition.
> I am wishing @DE42 , _Dan_ and @Laura1412 , _Laura_ that you both are feeling better soon and that the sun will always shine for you.
> 
> ...... and if I had a day that I could give you, I would give to you a day just like today.
> ....... and if I had a tale that I could tell you , I`ll tell a tale sure to make you smile.



Wonderful once again Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

mrnewberry said:


> View attachment 242031
> 
> Supervising toy usage.



Nothing like a few diggers and some sand


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Daughter returned home last night and she and Son are off on their travels. JoesDad just took them to the airport. 

They’re flying to Bergen and spending a week in Norway, finishing in Oslo. Daughter returns to the UK at this point and then spends the next couple of weeks touring Scandinavia finishing in Finland where a friend of his lives.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying or has enjoyed their Friday. Took some time to explore a very large reservoir in our area...no shortages here.
> 
> View attachment 241997


Aahh looks like the perfect place to play hide and seek.


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> View attachment 242031
> 
> Supervising toy usage.


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> This evening I proudly present:
> 
> A song of *John Denver*, named "*Sunshine on my shoulders* " sung by me today and dedicated to two CDR members that are actually not in the best health condition.
> I am wishing @DE42 , _Dan_ and @Laura1412 , _Laura_ that you both are feeling better soon and that the sun will always shine for you.
> 
> ...... and if I had a day that I could give you, I would give to you a day just like today.
> ....... and if I had a tale that I could tell you , I`ll tell a tale sure to make you smile.


That was beautiful Sabine. Loved it. The best thing to wake up to on a saturday morning.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Daughter returned home last night and she and Son are off on their travels. JoesDad just took them to the airport.
> 
> They’re flying to Bergen and spending a week in Norway, finishing in Oslo. Daughter returns to the UK at this point and then spends the next couple of weeks touring Scandinavia finishing in Finland where a friend of his lives.


Sjoe even your daughter has the wonderlust!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. Hope you have an awesome Saturday. AND A Very Happy Birthday to Lena's Daughter. I hope the party goes really well.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sjoe even your daughter has the wonderlust!!


Daughter is appalling. I swear she chose her degree (joint honours geography and environmental biology) based on the travel opportunities. She did field trips to Spain, Croatia and China... as well as many UK field trips.

She has travelled solo to South Africa, Tanzania and Canada to join conservation/environment projects and finished the 3 months on Canada with a month touring the USA (she joined a tour group, but had a few days alone in LA and NYC at each end) 

We weren't surprised when she landed a job that wasn't local. We were surprised that it was actually in this country [emoji849]

Son is (was?) more reluctant to travel alone. JoesDad and I pretty much had to force him to go the USA last year to join a similar tour to the one his sister had done. Anyway he did it and, to our surprise, came up with the plans for this Scandinavia trip completely unprompted.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is appalling. I swear she chose her degree (joint honours geography and environmental biology) based on the travel opportunities. She did field trips to Spain, Croatia and China... as well as many UK field trips.
> 
> She has travelled solo to South Africa, Tanzania and Canada to join conservation/environment projects and finished the 3 months on Canada with a month touring the USA (she joined a tour group, but had a few days alone in LA and NYC at each end)
> 
> We weren't surprised when she landed a job that wasn't local. We were surprised that it was actually in this country [emoji849]
> 
> Son is (was?) more reluctant to travel alone. JoesDad and I pretty much had to force him to go the USA last year to join a similar tour to the one his sister had done. Anyway he did it and, to our surprise, came up with the plans for this Scandinavia trip completely unprompted.


Lol. Well done on getting your kids out of the nest so easily.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Daughter returned home last night and she and Son are off on their travels. JoesDad just took them to the airport.
> 
> They’re flying to Bergen and spending a week in Norway, finishing in Oslo. Daughter returns to the UK at this point and then spends the next couple of weeks touring Scandinavia finishing in Finland where a friend of his lives.




Nice trip there to Bergen and Oslo and points inbetween. I recall having some great smoked fish there in Bergen. Beautiful place to visit. Went all over by train, great service. Scandinavia has a lot to offer!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all... 1-1 in Australia v France match. 

Is there another goal in it? We have all forecast wins, but not all for the same team


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all... 1-1 in Australia v France match.
> 
> Is there another goal in it? We have all forecast wins, but not all for the same team


I need 1 more from Australia!
The only drawback to international matches is waking up 6am on the weekend to watch them.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I need 1 more from Australia!
> The only drawback to international matches is waking up 6am on the weekend to watch them.


We were up at 5.30am to ship our kids out 

This match started at 11am for us. 

And now France has scored...


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was up...but the Channel that had yesterday’s game on has NEWS! broadcasting. :-(


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Check out "Snap" in his new home, he seems to be enjoying it


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all... 1-1 in Australia v France match.
> 
> Is there another goal in it? We have all forecast wins, but not all for the same team


I think this WC is not going the way most people are expecting.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I was up...but the Channel that had yesterday’s game on has NEWS! broadcasting. :-(


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Check out "Snap" in his new home, he seems to be enjoying it


I saw on your other thread. Love it. It almost makes me want to get a turtle too. And is Snap his name now . If it is I like it. [emoji3]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I think I found Snap a friend this morning


CarolM said:


> I saw on your other thread. Love it. It almost makes me want to get a turtle too. And is Snap his name now . If it is I like it. [emoji3]


Might of found Snap a Tankmate this morning too


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think I found Snap a friend this morning
> 
> Might of found Snap a Tankmate this morning too


Lol. Just commented on your other thread. He is gorgeous. How big do they grow?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying or has enjoyed their Friday. Took some time to explore a very large reservoir in our area...no shortages here.
> 
> View attachment 241997


All is so green and peaceful.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Wonderful once again Sabine


Thank you Linda !  Do you have a special song you like more than others ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Our news Station now has the Aregentina vs Iceland match on.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Daughter returned home last night and she and Son are off on their travels. JoesDad just took them to the airport.
> 
> They’re flying to Bergen and spending a week in Norway, finishing in Oslo. Daughter returns to the UK at this point and then spends the next couple of weeks touring Scandinavia finishing in Finland where a friend of his lives.


Hi Linda, it seems to me that your whole family has the travel bug....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Lol. Just commented on your other thread. He is gorgeous. How big do they grow?


Close to 10" for females and usually 6-8" males they grow fast too. I'll give you a visual First pic Snap hatch date probably a month ago, second pic speedy hatch date April 2017


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That was beautiful Sabine. Loved it. The best thing to wake up to on a saturday morning.


Thank you, Carol. Today I`ve got your song ready. Tell me please when you want to hear it.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Close to 10" for females and usually 6-8" males they grow fast too. I'll give you a visual First pic Snap hatch date probably a month ago, second pic speedy hatch date April 2017


CUTIES !


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Our news Station now has the Aregentina vs Iceland match on.


I see it is 1-1 so far.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Close to 10" for females and usually 6-8" males they grow fast too. I'll give you a visual First pic Snap hatch date probably a month ago, second pic speedy hatch date April 2017


Oh okay. That is not so bad. And it looks like you have it all sorted already.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Close to 10" for females and usually 6-8" males they grow fast too. I'll give you a visual First pic Snap hatch date probably a month ago, second pic speedy hatch date April 2017


Hey wait. Speedy is the one who dances. Pretty soon you will be able to put on a concert. [emoji3] . I love Speedy's dancing moves.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, Carol. Today I`ve got your song ready. Tell me please when you want to hear it.


As soon as you can load it up please.


----------



## JoesMum

Iceland hold for a draw against Argentina 

And now we have switched channels for the Rugby: South Africa V England... 

Carol and I in supporting opposition


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Iceland hold for a draw against Argentina
> 
> And now we have switched channels for the Rugby: South Africa V England...
> 
> Carol and I in supporting opposition


Lol. We switched channels as well. [emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. We switched channels as well. [emoji3]



It’s all going rather well 

England 12-0 up after 14 minutes

I had better shut up before Carol gets cross with me


----------



## JoesMum

That said, in true England fan (any sport) fashion I have every confidence in our ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. 

There’s now a punch up going on [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s all going rather well
> 
> England 12-0 up after 14 minutes
> 
> I had better shut up before Carol gets cross with me


Whahaha. Its okay. We thought we would let you get a few points in before we take the game.[emoji6] Although we maybe just end up watching boxing instead of rugby by the looks of it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That said, in true England fan (any sport) fashion I have every confidence in our ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> There’s now a punch up going on [emoji849]


Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That said, in true England fan (any sport) fashion I have every confidence in our ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> There’s now a punch up going on [emoji849]


I had to read it twice before i clicked what you said.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s all going rather well
> 
> England 12-0 up after 14 minutes
> 
> I had better shut up before Carol gets cross with me


Watch out we catching up.[emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I had to read it twice before i clicked what you said.



It’s a phrase used (too) regularly when it comes to our national sides [emoji1]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s a phrase used (too) regularly when it comes to our national sides [emoji1]


Gee wizz. You'd think being grown men they would know how to conduct themselves.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Close to 10" for females and usually 6-8" males they grow fast too. I'll give you a visual First pic Snap hatch date probably a month ago, second pic speedy hatch date April 2017


Seems you are safe on the turtle issue [emoji6] [emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

What was Owen Farrell thinking? Why not just kick the penalty?!

As expected England threw away their lead... Springboks 13- England 12


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What was Owen Farrell thinking? Why not just kick the penalty?!
> 
> As expected England threw away their lead... Springboks 13- England 12


Its not over yet. And we are only one point ahead. So maybe you still have a chance. Now that i have done the good sportsman bit .....We are going to take it in the second half.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Its not over yet. And we are only one point ahead. So maybe you still have a chance. Now that i have done the good sportsman bit .....We are going to take it in the second half.[emoji23] [emoji23]


You rightly have more confidence than we do.


----------



## JoesMum

We are also keeping an eye on the one day cricket v Australia. We have batted quite well, but Australia may be batting better


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are also keeping an eye on the one day cricket v Australia. We have batted quite well, but Australia may be batting better


Stephen keeps checking that out as well.


----------



## JoesMum

It makes a change to anyone other than Adam who has any idea whatsoever what cricket and rugby are [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It makes a change to anyone other than Adam who has any idea whatsoever what cricket and rugby are [emoji23]


Lol. I dont watch them often to be honest. But because i am now watching the football it seems i am watching the rugby and cricket too.


----------



## JoesMum

Does the stadium announcer have a Greatest Hits of the 80s CD?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Does the stadium announcer have a Greatest Hits of the 80s CD?


Whahaha. Most probably.


----------



## JoesMum

As I said England snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.

They were very badly disciplined and didn't deserve to win

The cricket is looking more promising: Australia 155/4 and chasing 342


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As I said England snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> They were very badly disciplined and didn't deserve to win
> 
> The cricket is looking more promising: Australia 155/4 and chasing 342


Well I am rooting for you guys in the cricket. Well done to SA and to England both for an entertaining game.


----------



## JoesMum

And England won the cricket  

That makes up for the rugby. The football stress is on Monday!

As is the start of the Queen’s tennis... Andy Murray v Nick Kyrgios (Australia) in the opening match.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick weather report from Maryland

Heat - hot...about 85 or so
Humidity - moderate, but climbing, worse tomorrow
Wind - none
Sun - full sunshine

Forecast....much hotter and a lot more humid tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick weather report from Maryland
> 
> Heat - hot...about 85 or so
> Humidity - moderate, but climbing, worse tomorrow
> Wind - none
> Sun - full sunshine
> 
> Forecast....much hotter and a lot more humid tomorrow.


Let's hope that humidity doesn't churn up yet more massive storms


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And England won the cricket
> 
> That makes up for the rugby. The football stress is on Monday!
> 
> As is the start of the Queen’s tennis... Andy Murray v Nick Kyrgios (Australia) in the opening match.


Well done on the cricket. Hmm far too much sport going on to keep track of it all. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick weather report from Maryland
> 
> Heat - hot...about 85 or so
> Humidity - moderate, but climbing, worse tomorrow
> Wind - none
> Sun - full sunshine
> 
> Forecast....much hotter and a lot more humid tomorrow.


Well I know where the torts are going to be really happy.


----------



## CarolM

It is Bedtime for me. So Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. And A Happy Fathers day to all the fathers tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

And Lena takes the lead.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All
It is 06.30 over here. I am getting started on the laundry early today in the hopes of being finished before Father's day celebrations begin. I hope all the great Dads out there ( including Tort Dads) have an awesome day.
Not chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hey Lena. I thought you are in bed ???? Saw you lurking out of your corner. SNAP !!!!



I’ve been lurking these couple of days. We hosted daughter’s birthday at the Copenhagen zoo. Didn’t lose any monkeys, but I was out for the rest of the day. Will try to step out of my corner now.


----------



## Bambam1989

It's 10:30 here. Hubby has fallen asleep in his recliner hehehe, so I'm popping in for a bit.
I did laundry this morning. And then the sun came out! Clunker enjoyed it of course.
I gathered up a bunch of tort food today for a lady who lives pretty close to me. Kind of excited to get to meet a fellow forum member! Just hope I'm able to be helpful and get her tort perked up.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> One time some guy gave me some candy and next thing I knew I was riding on a magic dragon. Santa Claus the Easter bunny and all my favorite friends were there too. It was one crazy night



Thankfully there’re no candies in the CDR...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying or has enjoyed their Friday. Took some time to explore a very large reservoir in our area...no shortages here.
> 
> View attachment 241997



I’m green with envy!


----------



## Kristoff

mrnewberry said:


> View attachment 242031
> 
> Supervising toy usage.



That’s a lot of trucks!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Daughter returned home last night and she and Son are off on their travels. JoesDad just took them to the airport.
> 
> They’re flying to Bergen and spending a week in Norway, finishing in Oslo. Daughter returns to the UK at this point and then spends the next couple of weeks touring Scandinavia finishing in Finland where a friend of his lives.



Let’s see if they catch the same glorious weather you did


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. Hope you have an awesome Saturday. AND A Very Happy Birthday to Lena's Daughter. I hope the party goes really well.



Thank you! It went smoothly enough


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 10:30 here. Hubby has fallen asleep in his recliner hehehe, so I'm popping in for a bit.
> I did laundry this morning. And then the sun came out! Clunker enjoyed it of course.
> I gathered up a bunch of tort food today for a lady who lives pretty close to me. Kind of excited to get to meet a fellow forum member! Just hope I'm able to be helpful and get her tort perked up.


Me too. And have fun.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is appalling. I swear she chose her degree (joint honours geography and environmental biology) based on the travel opportunities. She did field trips to Spain, Croatia and China... as well as many UK field trips.
> 
> She has travelled solo to South Africa, Tanzania and Canada to join conservation/environment projects and finished the 3 months on Canada with a month touring the USA (she joined a tour group, but had a few days alone in LA and NYC at each end)
> 
> We weren't surprised when she landed a job that wasn't local. We were surprised that it was actually in this country [emoji849]
> 
> Son is (was?) more reluctant to travel alone. JoesDad and I pretty much had to force him to go the USA last year to join a similar tour to the one his sister had done. Anyway he did it and, to our surprise, came up with the plans for this Scandinavia trip completely unprompted.



What was that saying about the apple and the tree?


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Check out "Snap" in his new home, he seems to be enjoying it



I’d swim in there too! He’s so cute!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think I found Snap a friend this morning
> 
> Might of found Snap a Tankmate this morning too



Are they OK in pairs?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I saw on your other thread. Love it. It almost makes me want to get a turtle too. And is Snap his name now . If it is I like it. [emoji3]



Ditto. On everything.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> What was that saying about the apple and the tree? [emoji14]


Don't stand under them or an apple might hit you in the head?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Linda, it seems to me that your whole family has the travel bug....



Stay away from Linda’s corner in the CDR. It might be contagious!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Iceland hold for a draw against Argentina
> 
> And now we have switched channels for the Rugby: South Africa V England...
> 
> Carol and I in supporting opposition





CarolM said:


> Lol. We switched channels as well. [emoji3]



May the strongest team win..?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't stand under them or an apple might hit you in the head?


Or someone might be shooting it with a bow and arrow?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Its okay. We thought we would let you get a few points in before we take the game.[emoji6] Although we maybe just end up watching boxing instead of rugby by the looks of it.



As long as no one is boxing each other in the CDR...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> As long as no one is boxing each other in the CDR...


Nope we don't box in the CDR. We throw Tort poop!![emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji90]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And Lena takes the lead.
> View attachment 242154



Yay!!! Thank you, Croatia... AND Nigeria...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> It is 06.30 over here. I am getting started on the laundry early today in the hopes of being finished before Father's day celebrations begin. I hope all the great Dads out there ( including Tort Dads) have an awesome day.
> Not chat later.
> View attachment 242174



Good luck, Carol! 
Happy Father’s Day to all dads out there! @Tidgy’s Dad, @ZEROPILOT, @Maro2Bear, @Toddrickfl1, @DE42... (I’m sure I’m forgetting someone. Sorry...)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope we don't box in the CDR. We throw Tort poop!![emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji90]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 10:30 here. Hubby has fallen asleep in his recliner hehehe, so I'm popping in for a bit.
> I did laundry this morning. And then the sun came out! Clunker enjoyed it of course.
> I gathered up a bunch of tort food today for a lady who lives pretty close to me. Kind of excited to get to meet a fellow forum member! Just hope I'm able to be helpful and get her tort perked up.



It sounds like you had a great day, Bambam!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't stand under them or an apple might hit you in the head?





CarolM said:


> Or someone might be shooting it with a bow and arrow?



Or don’t eat the apple your wife gives you... Wait, you confused me, you two!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Or don’t eat the apple your wife gives you... Wait, you confused me, you two!


Lol. Was Eve Adams wife? I thought she was his rib bone and temptress!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’ve been lurking these couple of days. We hosted daughter’s birthday at the Copenhagen zoo. Didn’t lose any monkeys, but I was out for the rest of the day. Will try to step out of my corner now.



I hope the little monkey was suitably exhausted so you could relax yesterday evening


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> It is 06.30 over here. I am getting started on the laundry early today in the hopes of being finished before Father's day celebrations begin. I hope all the great Dads out there ( including Tort Dads) have an awesome day.
> Not chat later.
> View attachment 242174



Good morning Lena and the other early birds. Happy Father’s Day to TFO Dads

That’s dedicated! We’re having a long overdue slow start to a Sunday. We didn’t stir until 8.30am and now are drinking coffee and reading the papers and internet.  We were able to clear the chores list yesterday including pressure washing the patio, cleaning out the house gutters, gardening and getting the laundry done; today will be more relaxing. 

The children are safely in Bergen and left cards for their Dad. We had a barbecue on Friday night as an early celebration of Father’s Day.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What was that saying about the apple and the tree?



That if you live at the top of a hill, as we do, the apple rolls off on its own adventures?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Stay away from Linda’s corner in the CDR. It might be contagious!



The travel bug is fun! Not a nasty thing to catch!

And isn’t that the pot calling the kettle black ? 

You’re not exactly badly travelled yourself [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Carol!
> Happy Father’s Day to all dads out there! @Tidgy’s Dad, @ZEROPILOT, @Maro2Bear, @Toddrickfl1, @DE42... (I’m sure I’m forgetting someone. Sorry...)



Some of those may be Dads to non human children only


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. Was Eve Adams wife? I thought she was his rib bone and temptress!



Wifey is Adam’s wife! We all know that... [emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I hope the little monkey was suitably exhausted so you could relax yesterday evening


Never!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That if you live at the top of a hill, as we do, the apple rolls off on its own adventures?


That was top-notch! I love it


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The travel bug is fun! Not a nasty thing to catch!
> 
> And isn’t that the pot calling the kettle black ?
> 
> You’re not exactly badly travelled yourself [emoji23]


That's what I'm saying. We might start an epidemic!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Are they OK in pairs?


They do till they reach maturity usually. However I let the second little guy go in a lake at a local park. He was a little more established and similar to the native turtles I find.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Carol!
> Happy Father’s Day to all dads out there! @Tidgy’s Dad, @ZEROPILOT, @Maro2Bear, @Toddrickfl1, @DE42... (I’m sure I’m forgetting someone. Sorry...)


Thank you, all my children have 4 legs though!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena and the other early birds. Happy Father’s Day to TFO Dads
> 
> That’s dedicated! We’re having a long overdue slow start to a Sunday. We didn’t stir until 8.30am and now are drinking coffee and reading the papers and internet.  We were able to clear the chores list yesterday including pressure washing the patio, cleaning out the house gutters, gardening and getting the laundry done; today will be more relaxing.
> 
> The children are safely in Bergen and left cards for their Dad. We had a barbecue on Friday night as an early celebration of Father’s Day.


Wow you got alot done yesterday and still managed to fit in all the sport. Well done. And btw that is my favorite kind of Sunday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That if you live at the top of a hill, as we do, the apple rolls off on its own adventures?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The travel bug is fun! Not a nasty thing to catch!
> 
> And isn’t that the pot calling the kettle black ?
> 
> You’re not exactly badly travelled yourself [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, all my children have 4 legs though!



So do several other dads’ children in here


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wifey is Adam’s wife! We all know that... [emoji1]


Aaaahhh yes. That is correct. My bad!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Never!


Well they do say that there is no rest for the wicked.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That was top-notch! I love it


I did too.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, all my children have 4 legs though!


Still counts.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Have a great day everybody and good luck on your matches I'm going to spend the day with my father, he just finished his last chemotherapy treatment and all is looking well, so this year's a special one. I'll leave you with a picture of my morning coffee view.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Have a great day everybody and good luck on your matches I'm going to spend the day with my father, he just finished his last chemotherapy treatment and all is looking well, so this year's a special one. I'll leave you with a picture of my morning coffee view.



That’s a good view


----------



## JoesMum

I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Check out "Snap" in his new home, he seems to be enjoying it


Snap is cute but I often think some water turtles always look a little bit grumpy.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]
> View attachment 242216



That is sooo sweet.

I’m seeing far too many of the squashed at the side of the road lately. I am a big hedgehog fan, I have made several boxes, mainly from bricks for my sons school as we have a large wooded area. Sadly I don’t have any in my garden as I had to have concrete boards around the bottom of my fence so they can’t get in


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Stay away from Linda’s corner in the CDR. It might be contagious!


I will stay away . For sure.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nope we don't box in the CDR. We throw Tort poop!![emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji90]







Urrrgggghhh.......


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, all my children have 4 legs though!


Mine too !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]
> View attachment 242216


Aaawwwhh cute.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Have a great day everybody and good luck on your matches I'm going to spend the day with my father, he just finished his last chemotherapy treatment and all is looking well, so this year's a special one. I'll leave you with a picture of my morning coffee view.


Have a lovely day with your father Todd. Good to hear that he is looking well after such a exhausting treatment.
Your morning coffee view looks beautiful green. You are living in the woods it seems to me. Woods and wilderness are fine !
I love it.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon my lovely CDR roommates.
Another warm and sunny day in Germany. This spring and summer is amazing ! I can`t remember when I`ve counted so many warm and sunny days one after another. It is a fact that this year will be a very special year for me because of the nice weather. I love it !
I am thinking of you Carol: Nice warm weather and water enough that there is no need to count litres.
Please don`t think I waste water. No, I don`t do because I know it is precious but when you don`t have to count every litre that means luck for me.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hello Bee62;
Did you type your post in English or German and are you reading my post in English or german, because I posted it in english ( I don't know German)
Just wondering...


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everybody!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hello


----------



## Yvonne G

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello


Hi James! You're new here, huh? Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]
> View attachment 242216


Many years ago when I was a child I found a little underweight hedgehog in my parents garden. It was autumn, near winter and I took that prickly little animal in to take care for him ( or her ) during the cold winter.
After I bathed him ( he had a lot of fleas ) I gave him a nice place in the cellar. He was eating well from the first day and growing fast.
He gets real tame during the winter although I only feed him, keep his place clean and don`t cuddle him. I know that I want to relaease him back in the garden in spring.
The funniest memory I have of this time was when I once gave the little animal a raw chicken egg. He loved it soooo much that be began to make a lot of bubbles by eating the egg.
I was so scared when I saw him with these bubbles all around his mouth that I called my mother the hedgehog has gotten rabies !
Naturally he was not sick and has no rabies, but I never feed him an egg again ....
In spring I released him big and fat in my parents garden and feed him there. He stays for several months and then disappeared. Maybe he was run over by a car.
Hedgehogs are very funny and lovely animals and get very tame. But their poop stinks soo much.... much more bad than any torts poop can smell, and they poop where they eat. Not very nice.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Carol!
> Happy Father’s Day to all dads out there! @Tidgy’s Dad, @ZEROPILOT, @Maro2Bear, @Toddrickfl1, @DE42... (I’m sure I’m forgetting someone. Sorry...)


Thanks @Kristoff 
I'm just a step father. There's no thanks in my job.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello Bee62;
> Did you type your post in English or German and are you reading my post in English or german, because I posted it in english ( I don't know German)
> Just wondering...


Hello. I am very proud that I type every post in English. I was good in English at school and now a refreshing of the language is a lovely brain training for me.
Where are you from ? ( which country ) ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everybody!


Hi you ! What is going on on your side of the world ?


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello


Hello James ( Yvonne mentioned your name ). It is fine you have found us here in the CDR. We are a "pile" of friendly, lovely people all over the world chatting together about all things, even torts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hi you ! What is going on on your side of the world ?


Nothing much. We had temps over 100F the last couple days, but today it's downright chilly out there. Supposed to only get in the mid 80s. Today is laundry day. Also, I'm going to try to mow the leopard yard (formally known as the aldabra yard). The leopards don't keep it mowed like the Aldabran tortoises did. 

And you? What are your plans for the day. Your day is almost over already, no?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Nothing much. We had temps over 100F the last couple days, but today it's downright chilly out there. Supposed to only get in the mid 80s. Today is laundry day. Also, I'm going to try to mow the leopard yard (formally known as the aldabra yard). The leopards don't keep it mowed like the Aldabran tortoises did.
> 
> And you? What are your plans for the day. Your day is almost over already, no?


No, my day it not already over. It is 4:27 pm at present. Lovely sunshine and ( for Germany ) nice 75,2 F outside.
No special plans for today. Looking after my animals as ever. I was doing some laundry and the clothes are drying in the sun and wind.
My gras in the garden needs to be mowed too but on Sundays in Germany it is forbidden to make loud noise with a lawn mower.
In the evening I am going to sit outside and watch the sun go down. I am a night owl. I like warm summer nights. Like to be outside then.
I always go late to bed. So you see that my day is not over. It is just in the middle ...

Have a nice day Yvonne and don`t forget to relax.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Nothing much. We had temps over 100F the last couple days, but today it's downright chilly out there. Supposed to only get in the mid 80s. Today is laundry day. Also, I'm going to try to mow the leopard yard (formally known as the aldabra yard). The leopards don't keep it mowed like the Aldabran tortoises did.
> 
> And you? What are your plans for the day. Your day is almost over already, no?


We are going to be in the 80s today too! I'm rather excited about it because that's a great temp for gardening in the shade.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62, I'm English and live in Essex ( nothing like the TV show by the way)
Haven't really considered time zones till now, it's about 5:00PM where I am!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon my lovely CDR roommates.
> Another warm and sunny day in Germany. This spring and summer is amazing ! I can`t remember when I`ve counted so many warm and sunny days one after another. It is a fact that this year will be a very special year for me because of the nice weather. I love it !
> I am thinking of you Carol: Nice warm weather and water enough that there is no need to count litres.
> Please don`t think I waste water. No, I don`t do because I know it is precious but when you don`t have to count every litre that means luck for me.


Lol. I can't wait until when we don't have to count litres as well. So no worries.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everybody!


Hi Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks @Kristoff
> I'm just a step father. There's no thanks in my job.


I think Step Fathers have a harder job. So a bigger Happy Father's to you.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Bee62, I'm English and live in Essex ( nothing like the TV show by the way)
> Haven't really considered time zones till now, it's about 5:00PM where I am!


Hi there James and welcome to the CDR ( Cold Dark Rooms). Pull up an armadillo and sit back and watch or participate in the shenanigans of the CDR. Be careful you don't step on a hedgehog and watch out for the penguins. (Sabine aka Bee62) is very protective of them. If it gets too dark poke a jellyfish and it will shed a little light for you. For coffee or tea in the morning just look for Montgomery and for drinks in the evening you can go to the bar (i forget what it is called) and either the One legged Pirate or the Leprechaun should be able to serve you something. Although i think one of them is or was fired.
I am Carolyn but call me Carol and I am from South Africa Cape Town. We talk about all sorts of things here from total nonsense to complete seriousness. Just have fun and be a little crazy and you will fit right in.


----------



## Bambam1989

rjamesbeasley said:


> Bee62, I'm English and live in Essex ( nothing like the TV show by the way)
> Haven't really considered time zones till now, it's about 5:00PM where I am!


Welcome!
I'm Brandy but everyone calls me Bambam. Nice to have you here in the dark.


----------



## Yvonne G

rjamesbeasley said:


> Bee62, I'm English and live in Essex ( nothing like the TV show by the way)
> Haven't really considered time zones till now, it's about 5:00PM where I am!


Ten minutes to 10a here in Central California!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Hi there James and welcome to the CDR ( Cold Dark Rooms). Pull up an armadillo and sit back and watch or participate in the shenanigans of the CDR. Be careful you don't step on a hedgehog and watch out for the penguins. (Sabine aka Bee62) is very protective of them. If it gets too dark poke a jellyfish and it will shed a little light for you. For coffee or tea in the morning just look for Montgomery and for drinks in the evening you can go to the bar (i forget what it is called) and either the One legged Pirate or the Leprechaun should be able to serve you something. Although i think one of them is or was fired.
> I am Carolyn but call me Carol and I am from South Africa Cape Town. We talk about all sorts of things here from total nonsense to complete seriousness. Just have fun and be a little crazy and you will fit right in.


You forgot to mention the wool spider in the ceiling area (if she exists).


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You forgot to mention the wool spider in the ceiling area (if she exists).


Lol. Oops. It was getting long. So thought i had better wrap it up.[emoji23]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Spider pun intended? ( Wrap it up)


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Spider pun intended? ( Wrap it up)



Absolutely. The CDR came into existence when we Brits couldn’t resist the urge to pun in other threads. 

Let’s just say our sense of humour isn’t always understood.  

Anyway, we have developed into a truly international bunch of of friends who occasionally talk sense, support each other and our pets and generally enjoy life 

I’m Linda and I’m the other side of the Thames estuary from you in Kent. Welcome to the CDR 

Has anyone seen the snow leopard? Or does her absence explain the lack of carrots in my house?


----------



## JoesMum

This bird is a Green Woodpecker. They actually spend more time in grassland eating ants than inn trees. They’re a less common visitor to our garden. We get the black and white, tree-dwelling Great Spotted Woodpecker regularly.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Absolutely. The CDR came into existence when we Brits couldn’t resist the urge to pun in other threads.
> 
> Let’s just say our sense of humour isn’t always understood.
> 
> Anyway, we have developed into a truly international bunch of of friends who occasionally talk sense, support each other and our pets and generally enjoy life
> 
> I’m Linda and I’m the other side of the Thames estuary from you in Kent. Welcome to the CDR
> 
> Has anyone seen the snow leopard? Or does her absence explain the lack of carrots in my house?


Dam i keep on forgetting about the snow leopard.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Spider pun intended? ( Wrap it up)


Whahaha. Actually I am learning from the pro's on here. Their lessons have obviously been quite effective as that was totally unintentional.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This bird is a Green Woodpecker. They actually spend more time in grassland eating ants than inn trees. They’re a less common visitor to our garden. We get the black and white, tree-dwelling Great Spotted Woodpecker regularly.
> View attachment 242226


Are they regarded as a problem bird or do you like having them in your garden?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Are they regarded as a problem bird or do you like having them in your garden?



Definitely not a problem bird. I love seeing them


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Definitely not a problem bird. I love seeing them


Good to know.


----------



## JoesMum

So we all got the Germany match result wrong. Germany broke the run of every European club winning so far by losing... They always spoil things for England; we were fairly sure we would stop the run of European results tomorrow


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So we all got the Germany match result wrong. Germany broke the run of every European club winning so far by losing... They always spoil things for England; we were fairly sure we would stop the run of European results tomorrow


Lol. Them losing definitly upset the cart. Going to have to rethink the new picks. But not sure how. Normally the goals have been conservative in the WC's these have been all over the place.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So we all got the Germany match result wrong. Germany broke the run of every European club winning so far by losing... They always spoil things for England; we were fairly sure we would stop the run of European results tomorrow


They just may be another surprise and actually win. Then Lena's wishful thinking will come true.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. I can't wait until when we don't have to count litres as well. So no worries.


I wish for you that the day that you haven`t count litres of water any longer comes soon.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

I sometimes get woodpeckers where I am, my house backs onto the woods and sometimes you can hear them pecking on the trees!
Also, no, the gaint beaver ate your carrots, the snow leopard is currently on holiday somewhere warm...


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Bee62, I'm English and live in Essex ( nothing like the TV show by the way)
> Haven't really considered time zones till now, it's about 5:00PM where I am!


Hi James, please call me Bee ( that`s my nick name everywhere ) or Sabine. Time zones are sometimes really confusing. When I say: "Good afternoon" our American friends just have finished their breakfast..... and so on. Funny things these time zones.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Strange aren't they?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi James, please call me Bee ( that`s my nick name everywhere ) or Sabine. Time zones are sometimes really confusing. When I say: "Good afternoon" our American friends just have finished their breakfast..... and so on. Funny things these time zones.



Sabine forgot to say she’s in Germany


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Absolutely. The CDR came into existence when we Brits couldn’t resist the urge to pun in other threads.
> 
> Let’s just say our sense of humour isn’t always understood.
> 
> Anyway, we have developed into a truly international bunch of of friends who occasionally talk sense, support each other and our pets and generally enjoy life
> 
> I’m Linda and I’m the other side of the Thames estuary from you in Kent. Welcome to the CDR
> 
> Has anyone seen the snow leopard? Or does her absence explain the lack of carrots in my house?


I saw the snow leopard near the penguins. Maybe she regrets to be vegetarian on carrot diet ...... I hope not.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sabine forgot to say she’s in Germany


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This bird is a Green Woodpecker. They actually spend more time in grassland eating ants than inn trees. They’re a less common visitor to our garden. We get the black and white, tree-dwelling Great Spotted Woodpecker regularly.
> View attachment 242226


Nice ! A woodpecker that pecks between weeds should be called a weedpecker ! He can be green too.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Strange aren't they?


What ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Are they regarded as a problem bird or do you like having them in your garden?


They only eat insects. They are "good" birds.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sabine forgot to say she’s in Germany


Psssst ! It is a secret.... LOL !


----------



## CarolM

I am quite tired tonight so i will be going to bed early. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am quite tired tonight so i will be going to bed early. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Oh, that is really early. Sleep well Carol and recover. Not to see or chat tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that is really early. Sleep well Carol and recover. Not to see or chat tomorrow.


Thank you Sabine. Not chat tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]
> View attachment 242216



Cute!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everybody!



Hi, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks @Kristoff
> I'm just a step father. There's no thanks in my job.



I’m certainly counting Suki and Julio and the little one(?)!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am quite tired tonight so i will be going to bed early. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.



Good night, Carol! I guess you’ve missed the surprise draw from the Swiss. Or maybe not a surprise. Maybe the stats about no European team losing are back to normal. Germany was just a glitch.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night from me too, roommates. Sleep tight, don’t let the (vegetarian) snow leopard bite...


----------



## Bambam1989

Hope everyone has enjoyed their fathers day!
Went to the fellow forum members house today, and it was very enjoyable. Gave her a few suggestions for her tort as well as lots of tort goodies. Came away with a goody myself, she gave me a cutting of her angel wings begonia! Hope to get to chat with her again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I’m certainly counting Suki and Julio and the little one(?)!


No
I have human step children.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> I have human step children.



I’m sorry I should have been more clear. I do remember you have step children, Ed, AND three four-legged kids. What I meant is they also count. That’s why I tagged Adam, Todd, @DE42 Dan  
Regards to Kelly!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am off to one of my governor schools this morning and have my appointment with the orthopaedic consultant about my shoulder this afternoon. This evening is the England match. 

To quote former England captain Gary Lineker yesterday “If Germany can lose then England can win...” Then sounding doubtful “Can’t they?”

I’ll pop in when I can


----------



## JoesMum

But I can't go without sharing pictures from our camera trap last night of our hedgehog


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Hope to be around today. But first I need to find space for daughter’s presents. Which corner was our storage room?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Hope to be around today. But first I need to find space for daughter’s presents. Which corner was our storage room?



You could try corner 6. I think the spider’s sock pile has dwindled a little


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You could try corner 6. I think the spider’s sock pile has dwindled a little



Hope the spider doesn’t decide to wrap them again — I’m just done opening them!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol! I guess you’ve missed the surprise draw from the Swiss. Or maybe not a surprise. Maybe the stats about no European team losing are back to normal. Germany was just a glitch.


I saw it while dozing off and on. Lol these scores are driving me nuts, as they are not what I was expecting. I need to rethink my strategy for round two.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am off to one of my governor schools this morning and have my appointment with the orthopaedic consultant about my shoulder this afternoon. This evening is the England match.
> 
> To quote former England captain Gary Lineker yesterday “If Germany can lose then England can win...” Then sounding doubtful “Can’t they?”
> 
> I’ll pop in when I can


That is more or less what I said, re the England game.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> But I can't go without sharing pictures from our camera trap last night of our hedgehog
> View attachment 242273
> View attachment 242274
> View attachment 242275


Your little prickly friend is very cute. It is too late for little ones there right? Would it be looking for a nesting site or not?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Hope to be around today. But first I need to find space for daughter’s presents. Which corner was our storage room?


Do you think it would be safe to store them in the CDR storage room? What with the meerkats, the One legged Pirate and the Leprechaun causing nonsense. You just might go back to corner 6 and find that you will need to go looking for them in another corner.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You could try corner 6. I think the spider’s sock pile has dwindled a little


More than likely, as I have been needing lots of socks to keep my feet warm lately.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope the spider doesn’t decide to wrap them again — I’m just done opening them!


And what would be wrong with that. The best part about presents are the opening of them. You will get to enjoy the joy and surprise of finding out what is in inside all over again. Did your daughter get lots of nice presents and did she enjoy her birthday party? Hope you took some nice postcards for us.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning Everyone.

I hope all the Dad's had an awesome Father's day yesterday. Today has been cold and wet again, which is fantastic. Other than that I am actually don't have anything else to say today. No wonder it is raining here.

Got lots of work to do today and will be checking in every now and then. Enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good happy monday morning all...

Was out on the water again most of yesterday so i have some catching up to do.... i did see the cute hedgehog pix!

Here’s where we stopped for lunch and to cool off. Temps were in the high 90’s with equal humidity. Same forecast for today..


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Your little prickly friend is very cute. It is too late for little ones there right? Would it be looking for a nesting site or not?



They could breed. I have no idea of this one’s gender ... it is pretty big, so I am kind of thinking male


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good happy monday morning all...
> 
> Was out on the water again most of yesterday so i have some catching up to do.... i did see the cute hedgehog pix!
> 
> Here’s where we stopped for lunch and to cool off. Temps were in the high 90’s with equal humidity. Same forecast for today..
> 
> View attachment 242276



Looks lovely. I am back from my meeting and grabbing some lunch before heading off for my shoulder appointment. 

I must remember to refuel the car. I’m not that short, but where I am going fuel is considerably cheaper than it is here! (No idea why - it’s only 10 miles away)

Daughter and son were out hiking at 5.15am their time this morning. They were heading up the mountains to Trolltunga - a spectacular viewpoint which is a 27.5km (17 mile) round trip. 

The outward leg took them 4h15 and they’re on the return journey 

No pictures from them yet as they can text but have no data

Here’s a web link where you can see what they’ve been up to
https://www.visitnorway.com/places-...ion/listings-hardanger-fjord/trolltunga/8625/


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good happy monday morning all...
> 
> Was out on the water again most of yesterday so i have some catching up to do.... i did see the cute hedgehog pix!
> 
> Here’s where we stopped for lunch and to cool off. Temps were in the high 90’s with equal humidity. Same forecast for today..
> 
> View attachment 242276


You must be very fit.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Looks lovely. I am back from my meeting and grabbing some lunch before heading off for my shoulder appointment.
> 
> I must remember to refuel the car. I’m not that short, but where I am going fuel is considerably cheaper than it is here! (No idea why - it’s only 10 miles away)
> 
> Daughter and son were out hiking at 5.15am their time this morning. They were heading up the mountains to Trolltunga - a spectacular viewpoint which is a 27.5km (17 mile) round trip.
> 
> The outward leg took them 4h15 and they’re on the return journey
> 
> No pictures from them yet as they can text but have no data
> 
> Here’s a web link where you can see what they’ve been up to
> https://www.visitnorway.com/places-...ion/listings-hardanger-fjord/trolltunga/8625/


Good luck with your appointment. Let us know what they say.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone has enjoyed their fathers day!
> Went to the fellow forum members house today, and it was very enjoyable. Gave her a few suggestions for her tort as well as lots of tort goodies. Came away with a goody myself, she gave me a cutting of her angel wings begonia! Hope to get to chat with her again.


And that's the start of a beautiful new friendship in the making.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Beautiful start to the day here in GA
Going to check on a new possible job today, and picking up my grandmother to take her shopping. (I call it driving Ms daisy!) Have a wonderful day friends


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Beautiful start to the day here in GA
> Going to check on a new possible job today, and picking up my grandmother to take her shopping. (I call it driving Ms daisy!) Have a wonderful day friends


Love your back garden. And good luck with the possible new job.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]
> View attachment 242216



SWEEEEET!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everybody!



Hi, Yvonne!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Lol. Oops. It was getting long. So thought i had better wrap it up.[emoji23]



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This bird is a Green Woodpecker. They actually spend more time in grassland eating ants than inn trees. They’re a less common visitor to our garden. We get the black and white, tree-dwelling Great Spotted Woodpecker regularly.
> View attachment 242226



BEAUTIFUL! [emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And what would be wrong with that. The best part about presents are the opening of them. You will get to enjoy the joy and surprise of finding out what is in inside all over again. Did your daughter get lots of nice presents and did she enjoy her birthday party? Hope you took some nice postcards for us.



Postcards? Um. No. 
 I only took pictures of the kids and kept counting them.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Looks lovely. I am back from my meeting and grabbing some lunch before heading off for my shoulder appointment.
> 
> I must remember to refuel the car. I’m not that short, but where I am going fuel is considerably cheaper than it is here! (No idea why - it’s only 10 miles away)
> 
> Daughter and son were out hiking at 5.15am their time this morning. They were heading up the mountains to Trolltunga - a spectacular viewpoint which is a 27.5km (17 mile) round trip.
> 
> The outward leg took them 4h15 and they’re on the return journey
> 
> No pictures from them yet as they can text but have no data
> 
> Here’s a web link where you can see what they’ve been up to
> https://www.visitnorway.com/places-...ion/listings-hardanger-fjord/trolltunga/8625/



Looks beautiful. Wouldn’t work well with my fear of heights.


----------



## JoesMum

The kids did the 17 miles/27km round trip in 9 hours. Here are a couple of their Trolltunga postcards because I can’t see me doing a 9 hour hike up a mountain!





My consultant tells me I have a frozen shoulder and it’s most common in women in their 50s especially if they have history of diabetes or thyroid problems. Aged 54 having had gestational diabetes and Graves Disease (over-active thyroid)... I tick a lot of boxes!

So I have 3 options, one of which is do nothing and it might fix itself in 2-3 years, and a conversation to have with JoesDad after the England match. I’ll let you know what I decide.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62 said:


> What ?


The time zone differences
Hello all btw


----------



## rjamesbeasley

What torts do you all have?
I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.


I no longer have a tortoise. My husband got his Greek, Joe, in 1970 and I got them both in 1982. Sadly, Joe got a tumour and had to be put to sleep last year after 47 years with us. We have no idea how old Joe was as he would have been a wild caught juvenile import to the UK in those pre-CITES years.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Postcards? Um. No.
> I only took pictures of the kids and kept counting them.
> View attachment 242287


That looks like it was a good party. Did you save a piece of cake for me?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That looks like it was a good party. Did you save a piece of cake for me?



No. You don’t need all that sugary stuff, honey


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.



Nice to meet you both, James and Merlin! 
I had two Greeks (in separate enclosures) for about a year, but this was in Turkey and I had to leave them behind with an acquaintance when I couldn’t get the CITES certificate to bring them with me to (currently) Denmark. But I still have the bug and can’t help checking out the weeds in local parks. [emoji85][emoji16]
I’m Lena, by the way.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The kids did the 17 miles/27km round trip in 9 hours. Here are a couple of their Trolltunga postcards because I can’t see me doing a 9 hour hike up a mountain!
> View attachment 242288
> 
> View attachment 242289
> 
> 
> My consultant tells me I have a frozen shoulder and it’s most common in women in their 50s especially if they have history of diabetes or thyroid problems. Aged 54 having had gestational diabetes and Graves Disease (over-active thyroid)... I tick a lot of boxes!
> 
> So I have 3 options, one of which is do nothing and it might fix itself in 2-3 years, and a conversation to have with JoesDad after the England match. I’ll let you know what I decide.


Wow beautiful photos. And oh dear. Good luck with your discussion it won't be an easy decision to make.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.


I have Bowsprit torts, they are also known as Chersina Angulata.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No. You don’t need all that sugary stuff, honey


Lol. But but it will be electronic. So no calories. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. But but it will be electronic. So no calories. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]



Then what’s the point?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot hot day forecast for the entire MD DC VA area, so we got up early and went crabbing. The Blue Crabs aren’t quite up into this part of Maryland (yet). Why? Ask a few folks... too cold, too rainy, too much rain in the Bay decreases salinity, the full moon, the currents.... you get the idea. Bottom line, not much activity yet... We caught one really large one...it will be steamed and eaten up with fresh salad.

But, who can say we didn’t have a nice morning, relaxing early sunshine, before the heat wave....


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> The time zone differences
> Hello all btw


Hi There


----------



## Bambam1989

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.


I have a 9 month old sulcata named Clunker.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Then what’s the point?


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot day forecast for the entire MD DC VA area, so we got up early and went crabbing. The Blue Crabs aren’t quite up into this part of Maryland (yet). Why? Ask a few folks... too cold, too rainy, too much rain in the Bay decreases salinity, the full moon, the currents.... you get the idea. Bottom line, not much activity yet... We caught one really large one...it will be steamed and eaten up with fresh salad.
> 
> But, who can say we didn’t have a nice morning, relaxing early sunshine, before the heat wave....
> 
> View attachment 242311


Looks lovely. I think i want to move there.


----------



## CarolM

Okay Bedtime for lille ol me. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay Bedtime for lille ol me. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.



Good night, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol!


Not your 4 but at least they won.[emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Looks lovely. I think i want to move there.



Ok... here is a “cottage” type of residence right across from that pier and wharf...

All yours.... I’m tempted....

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4822-Riverside-Dr-Galesville-MD-20765/35984172_zpid/


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... here is a “cottage” type of residence right across from that pier and wharf...
> 
> All yours.... I’m tempted....
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4822-Riverside-Dr-Galesville-MD-20765/35984172_zpid/


Can I come and stay please? It looks perfect!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Can I come and stay please? It looks perfect!



I know. Hmmmmm, lots of possibilities here, there are two waterfront restaurants within “staggering distance”, a very small cute local convenience store, and a Post Office. What more could one want!


----------



## Moozillion

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.



I have a 10 year old female Eastern Herman’s named Elsa Elizabeth.
I also have a female eastern mud turtle named Jacques.[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. HOT and HUMID here today. Our Sully is loving it. Sully has been out grazing, wandering, drinking, bsthing, basking, and more.... it’s just so hot and humid!

I uploaded a few additional photos under the Sulcata thread that I have been keepin since Sully arrived..

Here’s one of the pix...


----------



## DE42

Life is not good right now. I'm broke, have mold and water under the house that needs cleaned and fixed, $1000s in doctor bills. 
I'm having to consider selling most of what I have. 
Worrk is also pushing for me to leave. I've been in the office with three of my superiors and them telling me they don't know why I'm hear and need to be on disability. 

I know right now I also can't physically do a lot of jobs. Including what I've been in school for. 

I feel like I'm going to lose everything again.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Okay Bedtime for lille ol me. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


I just watched one in a series of nature shows on TV about South Africa. You live in a beautiful country!

Good night. Sleep well.



DE42 said:


> Life is not good right now. I'm broke, have mold and water under the house that needs cleaned and fixed, $1000s in doctor bills.
> I'm having to consider selling most of what I have.
> Worrk is also pushing for me to leave. I've been in the office with three of my superiors and them telling me they don't know why I'm hear and need to be on disability.
> 
> I know right now I also can't physically do a lot of jobs. Including what I've been in school for.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to lose everything again.



Sounds like this is a very hard test for you, Dan. I have no words of wisdom for you. But if you ever feel the need to express yourself, we're always here for you.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. HOT and HUMID here today. Our Sully is loving it. Sully has been out grazing, wandering, drinking, bsthing, basking, and more.... it’s just so hot and humid!
> 
> I uploaded a few additional photos under the Sulcata thread that I have been keepin since Sully arrived..
> 
> Here’s one of the pix...
> 
> View attachment 242342


GORGEOUS beast!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Life is not good right now. I'm broke, have mold and water under the house that needs cleaned and fixed, $1000s in doctor bills.
> I'm having to consider selling most of what I have.
> Worrk is also pushing for me to leave. I've been in the office with three of my superiors and them telling me they don't know why I'm hear and need to be on disability.
> 
> I know right now I also can't physically do a lot of jobs. Including what I've been in school for.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to lose everything again.


SO VERY sorry to hear this, Dan. 
Disability does NOT have to be permanent- I know of at least 2 people who used it when they needed it because they had NO other recourse. They were each able to recover sufficiently to go back after a few years and get off Disability. Just a thought.
All that stress can NOT help your health. 
i wish I had a magic wand.


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> SO VERY sorry to hear this, Dan.
> Disability does NOT have to be permanent- I know of at least 2 people who used it when they needed it because they had NO other recourse. They were each able to recover sufficiently to go back after a few years and get off Disability. Just a thought.
> All that stress can NOT help your health.
> i wish I had a magic wand.


Thanks. I'm thinking of re-homing the turtle. I can't take proper care of it now a days I don't need anymore pets to care for when I can't support myself.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Not your 4 but at least they won.[emoji3]


Oh, I was so disappointed. A matter of not managing one's expectations properly... It's still the important 3 points for the team, hey!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... here is a “cottage” type of residence right across from that pier and wharf...
> 
> All yours.... I’m tempted....
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4822-Riverside-Dr-Galesville-MD-20765/35984172_zpid/


Not sure about the insulation...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. HOT and HUMID here today. Our Sully is loving it. Sully has been out grazing, wandering, drinking, bsthing, basking, and more.... it’s just so hot and humid!
> 
> I uploaded a few additional photos under the Sulcata thread that I have been keepin since Sully arrived..
> 
> Here’s one of the pix...
> 
> View attachment 242342


I should try to find your thread! Love that neck. Could I give it a rub?


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Life is not good right now. I'm broke, have mold and water under the house that needs cleaned and fixed, $1000s in doctor bills.
> I'm having to consider selling most of what I have.
> Worrk is also pushing for me to leave. I've been in the office with three of my superiors and them telling me they don't know why I'm hear and need to be on disability.
> 
> I know right now I also can't physically do a lot of jobs. Including what I've been in school for.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to lose everything again.


I don't know enough about being on disability in the States to be able to say anything meaningful. Do you have a doctor you trust who could recommend the best course for you? Scaling it back and taking everything slow might help on the way to at least partial recovery... 

It seems to me that you may not be at peace with the ailments you have, but they are not something you have control over. They are just something you have to accept. It's not like you could choose to stop being sick. You were born this way. 

Dan, no matter what happens, we love you and care about you -- and we only know you for a short time. Please love yourself too -- not just who you could be but also who you are right now. 

P.S. Many people don't work in the jobs they had been training for. But getting that degree is still important and can prove useful later in surprising ways. You're not wasting your time, if that's your worry.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning (mornooning) roommates! 
Corner-cleaning day here. Before I plunge into all that dust, here's a picture of a little statue in Roskilde harbour. How many ducks do you see?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... here is a “cottage” type of residence right across from that pier and wharf...
> 
> All yours.... I’m tempted....
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4822-Riverside-Dr-Galesville-MD-20765/35984172_zpid/


Looks perfect. I would need to put up some fencing though, but it is a possibility.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I know. Hmmmmm, lots of possibilities here, there are two waterfront restaurants within “staggering distance”, a very small cute local convenience store, and a Post Office. What more could one want!


Some more space for tortoises.[emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. HOT and HUMID here today. Our Sully is loving it. Sully has been out grazing, wandering, drinking, bsthing, basking, and more.... it’s just so hot and humid!
> 
> I uploaded a few additional photos under the Sulcata thread that I have been keepin since Sully arrived..
> 
> Here’s one of the pix...
> 
> View attachment 242342


He is such a gorgeous tort. You have really looked after him well.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Life is not good right now. I'm broke, have mold and water under the house that needs cleaned and fixed, $1000s in doctor bills.
> I'm having to consider selling most of what I have.
> Worrk is also pushing for me to leave. I've been in the office with three of my superiors and them telling me they don't know why I'm hear and need to be on disability.
> 
> I know right now I also can't physically do a lot of jobs. Including what I've been in school for.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to lose everything again.


Oh no Dan. That is absolutely awful. Can your family not help you?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking of re-homing the turtle. I can't take proper care of it now a days I don't need anymore pets to care for when I can't support myself.


A good decision but a very difficult one.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don't know enough about being on disability in the States to be able to say anything meaningful. Do you have a doctor you trust who could recommend the best course for you? Scaling it back and taking everything slow might help on the way to at least partial recovery...
> 
> It seems to me that you may not be at peace with the ailments you have, but they are not something you have control over. They are just something you have to accept. It's not like you could choose to stop being sick. You were born this way.
> 
> Dan, no matter what happens, we love you and care about you -- and we only know you for a short time. Please love yourself too -- not just who you could be but also who you are right now.
> 
> P.S. Many people don't work in the jobs they had been training for. But getting that degree is still important and can prove useful later in surprising ways. You're not wasting your time, if that's your worry.


Very nicely said.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning (mornooning) roommates!
> Corner-cleaning day here. Before I plunge into all that dust, here's a picture of a little statue in Roskilde harbour. How many ducks do you see?
> View attachment 242359


Three stone and two live.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I should try to find your thread! Love that neck. Could I give it a rub?



I know...Sully loves this hot weather, as well as some good head and shell rubs.

Here’s the link - https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/three-week-old-sulcata-enjoying-sunshine-lunch.94300/


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Looks perfect. I would need to put up some fencing though, but it is a possibility.



Yes....a nice tall evergreen hedge interwoven with a good looking fence on both sides would do wonder.

Or, just pick this one up, doesnt require a fence, just $$$

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1038-E-Benning-Rd-Galesville-MD-20765/35983849_zpid/


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I don't know enough about being on disability in the States to be able to say anything meaningful. Do you have a doctor you trust who could recommend the best course for you? Scaling it back and taking everything slow might help on the way to at least partial recovery...
> 
> It seems to me that you may not be at peace with the ailments you have, but they are not something you have control over. They are just something you have to accept. It's not like you could choose to stop being sick. You were born this way.
> 
> Dan, no matter what happens, we love you and care about you -- and we only know you for a short time. Please love yourself too -- not just who you could be but also who you are right now.
> 
> P.S. Many people don't work in the jobs they had been training for. But getting that degree is still important and can prove useful later in surprising ways. You're not wasting your time, if that's your worry.



I was struggling for the right words, but these are them. 

And to reinforce the bit about a degree... I have a degree in Computing. My career is Computing; so what? My degree was done on punch cards and has about as much relevance to 2018 IT as a degree in botany. One of the courses I had to do was “History of Computing” which bore striking similarities to the presentation of “History of Magic” in the Harry Potter books. 

Getting that qualification is about more than your immediate career plans. Finish your studies if and when you are able. Approach your university about taking some time out if necessary. Queen guitarist Brian May took a 32 year break in the middle of his Astrophysics phd... it can be done!

Most of all care about yourself in the here and now. Looking back is futile. Making extensive plans for the future will only hurt you more. Live for the positive you can find each day and hopefully meds and healing will make progress even if it is more slowly than you would like. 

Your setbacks have been more dramatic than mine, but that’s what they are... setbacks. They don’t have to stop you inching forwards. 

We all care and we are all here to listen when you need us.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....a nice tall evergreen hedge interwoven with a good looking fence on both sides would do wonder.
> 
> Or, just pick this one up, doesnt require a fence, just $$$
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1038-E-Benning-Rd-Galesville-MD-20765/35983849_zpid/



Why does a 4 bedroom house need 7 bathrooms?! (Rhetorical question  )

Beautiful, but a little pricey


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I just watched one in a series of nature shows on TV about South Africa. You live in a beautiful country!
> 
> Good night. Sleep well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like this is a very hard test for you, Dan. I have no words of wisdom for you. But if you ever feel the need to express yourself, we're always here for you.


Thank you Yvonne, Yes it is and it also depends on where exactly you stay. It is a big country. But then again the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I was so disappointed. A matter of not managing one's expectations properly... It's still the important 3 points for the team, hey!


I think you get 1.5 for choosing the correct side winning and being close. You get 3 points for an exact prediction. Unless you are not talking about this of course.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....a nice tall evergreen hedge interwoven with a good looking fence on both sides would do wonder.
> 
> Or, just pick this one up, doesnt require a fence, just $$$
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1038-E-Benning-Rd-Galesville-MD-20765/35983849_zpid/


Now we are talking!!! I would still need to put fencing or a wall up, (to keep my torts safe) But it'll do. I think I will EFT the money tomorrow. So we can get the ball rolling. How much commission are you charging?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Now we are talking!!! I would still need to put fencing or a wall up, (to keep my torts safe) But it'll do. I think I will EFT the money tomorrow. So we can get the ball rolling. How much commission are you charging?



Just water access....thats all i need....EFT away.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was struggling for the right words, but these are them.
> 
> And to reinforce the bit about a degree... I have a degree in Computing. My career is Computing; so what? My degree was done on punch cards and has about as much relevance to 2018 IT as a degree in botany. One of the courses I had to do was “History of Computing” which bore striking similarities to the presentation of “History of Magic” in the Harry Potter books.
> 
> Getting that qualification is about more than your immediate career plans. Finish your studies if and when you are able. Approach your university about taking some time out if necessary. Queen guitarist Brian May took a 32 year break in the middle of his Astrophysics phd... it can be done!
> 
> Most of all care about yourself in the here and now. Looking back is futile. Making extensive plans for the future will only hurt you more. Live for the positive you can find each day and hopefully meds and healing will make progress even if it is more slowly than you would like.
> 
> Your setbacks have been more dramatic than mine, but that’s what they are... setbacks. They don’t have to stop you inching forwards.
> 
> We all care and we are all here to listen when you need us.


I don't think I can add anymore to what Yvonne, Lena and yourself have said so beautifully. @DE42 Just know that although we cannot do much for you being so far away we are thinking of you constantly, and are praying and hoping that things do get better for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Why does a 4 bedroom house need 7 bathrooms?! (Rhetorical question  )
> 
> Beautiful, but a little pricey


A girl can dream can't she? And the seven bathrooms are so that the marraige can stay spicy!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just water access....thats all i need....EFT away.


 If I ever get a property like that in your area, you can have all the water access you want. If only....Sigh....Maybe someday my dreams will come true.


----------



## JoesMum

Decision made. With my holiday, the consultant’s holiday and recovery times before a key family wedding this summer nothing can be done before the autumn. 

So, I am going to be continuing with my exercises and hope my shoulder frees itself in less than the usual 2-3 years and if not, then it’ll be surgery in October.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Decision made. With my holiday, the consultant’s holiday and recovery times before a key family wedding this summer nothing can be done before the autumn.
> 
> So, I am going to be continuing with my exercises and hope my shoulder frees itself in less than the usual 2-3 years and if not, then it’ll be surgery in October.


Well I hope for your sake that it does. As it will be much better for you than surgery.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good morning (mornooning) roommates!
> Corner-cleaning day here. Before I plunge into all that dust, here's a picture of a little statue in Roskilde harbour. How many ducks do you see?
> View attachment 242359


What a charming little scene! I wonder what they are talking about???


----------



## Momof4

Hey CDR!! I’m home and went 5 days without WIFI or cell service ! That was hard and sorta liberating at the same time!

My son promoted to high school and we left with a 9 RV caravan to Arizona on the Colorado River in Parker! We had great weather! When we arrived it was 106 at 6 PM! It was very unpleasant but the next few days was perfect it was under 100 with cloud cover so it was really nice.
We boated, tubed, ate and drank! 

Here are a few post cards.












Oh, the campground is a state park and they have a desert tortoise. I didn’t see him but he was new because the other died during hibernation. They adopted him.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hey CDR!! I’m home and went 5 days without WIFI or cell service ! That was hard and sorta liberating at the same time!
> 
> My son promoted to high school and we left with a 9 RV caravan to Arizona on the Colorado River in Parker! We had great weather! When we arrived it was 106 at 6 PM! It was very unpleasant but the next few days was perfect it was under 100 with cloud cover so it was really nice.
> We boated, tubed, ate and drank!
> 
> Here are a few post cards.
> View attachment 242390
> 
> View attachment 242391
> 
> View attachment 242392
> 
> View attachment 242393
> 
> View attachment 242395
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the campground is a state park and they have a desert tortoise. I didn’t see him but he was new because the other died during hibernation. They adopted him.
> View attachment 242394



That looks like a great trip! Lovely photos 

I am guessing the wifi absence was more of a challenge for the younger generation


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> That looks like a great trip! Lovely photos
> 
> I am guessing the wifi absence was more of a challenge for the younger generation



They were so busy they didn’t are.
I think we had about 30 kids. There was an arcade with older games that gave tickets like skee ball. The cafe had soccer so the dads really enjoyed that in between taking the kids out on the boats!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Hey CDR!! I’m home and went 5 days without WIFI or cell service ! That was hard and sorta liberating at the same time!
> 
> My son promoted to high school and we left with a 9 RV caravan to Arizona on the Colorado River in Parker! We had great weather! When we arrived it was 106 at 6 PM! It was very unpleasant but the next few days was perfect it was under 100 with cloud cover so it was really nice.
> We boated, tubed, ate and drank!
> 
> Here are a few post cards.
> View attachment 242390
> 
> View attachment 242391
> 
> View attachment 242392
> 
> View attachment 242393
> 
> View attachment 242395
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the campground is a state park and they have a desert tortoise. I didn’t see him but he was new because the other died during hibernation. They adopted him.
> View attachment 242394


Looks and sounds like a BLAST!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think you get 1.5 for choosing the correct side winning and being close. You get 3 points for an exact prediction. Unless you are not talking about this of course.



I was talking about the football team getting 3 pts for the victory. I got 0 points today (so far).


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Decision made. With my holiday, the consultant’s holiday and recovery times before a key family wedding this summer nothing can be done before the autumn.
> 
> So, I am going to be continuing with my exercises and hope my shoulder frees itself in less than the usual 2-3 years and if not, then it’ll be surgery in October.



It was a big decision. Still hope your shoulder surprises everyone before October. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> What a charming little scene! I wonder what they are talking about???



I’m sure she’s using some ‘fowl’ language towards the passing tourists!  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Hey CDR!! I’m home and went 5 days without WIFI or cell service ! That was hard and sorta liberating at the same time!
> 
> My son promoted to high school and we left with a 9 RV caravan to Arizona on the Colorado River in Parker! We had great weather! When we arrived it was 106 at 6 PM! It was very unpleasant but the next few days was perfect it was under 100 with cloud cover so it was really nice.
> We boated, tubed, ate and drank!
> 
> Here are a few post cards.
> View attachment 242390
> 
> View attachment 242391
> 
> View attachment 242392
> 
> View attachment 242393
> 
> View attachment 242395
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the campground is a state park and they have a desert tortoise. I didn’t see him but he was new because the other died during hibernation. They adopted him.
> View attachment 242394



Congratulations on a great vacation! Love love the postcards!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was talking about the football team getting 3 pts for the victory. I got 0 points today (so far).


Lol. As I was typing i was wondering if you ment us or the team![emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hey CDR!! I’m home and went 5 days without WIFI or cell service ! That was hard and sorta liberating at the same time!
> 
> My son promoted to high school and we left with a 9 RV caravan to Arizona on the Colorado River in Parker! We had great weather! When we arrived it was 106 at 6 PM! It was very unpleasant but the next few days was perfect it was under 100 with cloud cover so it was really nice.
> We boated, tubed, ate and drank!
> 
> Here are a few post cards.
> View attachment 242390
> 
> View attachment 242391
> 
> View attachment 242392
> 
> View attachment 242393
> 
> View attachment 242395
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the campground is a state park and they have a desert tortoise. I didn’t see him but he was new because the other died during hibernation. They adopted him.
> View attachment 242394


It looks like you guys had a ball. Lovely postcards.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure she’s using some ‘fowl’ language towards the passing tourists!  [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure she’s using some ‘fowl’ language towards the passing tourists!  [emoji23]



I saw that!!! [emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

We’re almost 10,000 posts past the 100,000 milestone! Only 90,000 more to go


----------



## JoesMum

Late dinner here this evening. Andy Murray playing at Queen's... he lost unfortunately, but it was his first match back after a full year out with injury. 

And England cricket getting a World Record One Day International batting score versus Australia... a huge 481! Australia are not having a good tour (shame  )


----------



## DE42

My oldest relative in the Effler line in the US. He was a German immigrant.


----------



## DE42

I am Daniel son of Floyd son of Varnel son of Cletis son of Carmen a bastard son of Winnie daughter of Lorance Effler.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon, evening all.

The HOT HOT HOT temperatures (above 90) and humidity have brought with them some massive thunderstorms = buckets of rain. Was out early kayaking on a local reservoir and luckily was back on shore when it really started coming down. Saw plenty of turtles, a few Red Tail Hawks, many squirrels, a very cute baby deer nestled in the weeds and an owl! I managed to get one pix of the owl...

So, I get home, it’s pouring down rain and I see our Sully out grazing and has his head down in his water bowl drinking away. Perfect weather for an African tort that loves heat and humidity. Rain, what rain.

Ok, pix.

Once again, perfect morning reflection





Mr. Owl





Big Old Tree





And it’s Black n White Image


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon, evening all.
> 
> The HOT HOT HOT temperatures (above 90) and humidity have brought with them some massive thunderstorms = buckets of rain. Was out early kayaking on a local reservoir and luckily was back on shore when it really started coming down. Saw plenty of turtles, a few Red Tail Hawks, many squirrels, a very cute baby deer nestled in the weeds and an owl! I managed to get one pix of the owl...
> 
> So, I get home, it’s pouring down rain and I see our Sully out grazing and has his head down in his water bowl drinking away. Perfect weather for an African tort that loves heat and humidity. Rain, what rain.
> 
> Ok, pix.
> 
> Once again, perfect morning reflection
> 
> View attachment 242412
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Owl
> 
> View attachment 242413
> 
> 
> 
> Big Old Tree
> 
> View attachment 242414
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s Black n White Image
> 
> View attachment 242415


Beautiful photos once again!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah. I got this one spot on Russia 3, Egypt 1


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I am Daniel son of Floyd son of Varnel son of Cletis son of Carmen a bastard son of Winnie daughter of Lorance Effler.



I always envy those who know their lineage. Mine is shrouded in uncertainty, strategic silences, and political repression.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon, evening all.
> 
> The HOT HOT HOT temperatures (above 90) and humidity have brought with them some massive thunderstorms = buckets of rain. Was out early kayaking on a local reservoir and luckily was back on shore when it really started coming down. Saw plenty of turtles, a few Red Tail Hawks, many squirrels, a very cute baby deer nestled in the weeds and an owl! I managed to get one pix of the owl...
> 
> So, I get home, it’s pouring down rain and I see our Sully out grazing and has his head down in his water bowl drinking away. Perfect weather for an African tort that loves heat and humidity. Rain, what rain.
> 
> Ok, pix.
> 
> Once again, perfect morning reflection
> 
> View attachment 242412
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Owl
> 
> View attachment 242413
> 
> 
> 
> Big Old Tree
> 
> View attachment 242414
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s Black n White Image
> 
> View attachment 242415



Perfect! I like the b&w one. Otherwise the green feels so overpowering. 
Congrats on getting the Russia-Egypt game right!


----------



## Kristoff

Very tired today because my headaches started again. Also tried to solve a geocaching puzzle around the Roskilde Cathedral and it just didn’t add up. So frustrating. Early good night from me, roommates! [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Very tired today because my headaches started again. Also tried to solve a geocaching puzzle around the Roskilde Cathedral and it just didn’t add up. So frustrating. Early good night from me, roommates! [emoji173]️



G’ Night.... get rid of those headaches! Maybe more water..


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> I always envy those who know their lineage. Mine is shrouded in uncertainty, strategic silences, and political repression.


We all lived/live on the same mountain. 
He was granted 8000+ Acers when he came here. "All the watershed for the greater south Indian Creek stretch"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’re almost 10,000 posts past the 100,000 milestone! Only 90,000 more to go


Yayyyy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Late dinner here this evening. Andy Murray playing at Queen's... he lost unfortunately, but it was his first match back after a full year out with injury.
> 
> And England cricket getting a World Record One Day International batting score versus Australia... a huge 481! Australia are not having a good tour (shame  )


Whoop whoop.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I am Daniel son of Floyd son of Varnel son of Cletis son of Carmen a bastard son of Winnie daughter of Lorance Effler.


Quite a long lineage.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon, evening all.
> 
> The HOT HOT HOT temperatures (above 90) and humidity have brought with them some massive thunderstorms = buckets of rain. Was out early kayaking on a local reservoir and luckily was back on shore when it really started coming down. Saw plenty of turtles, a few Red Tail Hawks, many squirrels, a very cute baby deer nestled in the weeds and an owl! I managed to get one pix of the owl...
> 
> So, I get home, it’s pouring down rain and I see our Sully out grazing and has his head down in his water bowl drinking away. Perfect weather for an African tort that loves heat and humidity. Rain, what rain.
> 
> Ok, pix.
> 
> Once again, perfect morning reflection
> 
> View attachment 242412
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Owl
> 
> View attachment 242413
> 
> 
> 
> Big Old Tree
> 
> View attachment 242414
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s Black n White Image
> 
> View attachment 242415


I don't know what you use for a camera. But it takes awesome pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. I got this one spot on Russia 3, Egypt 1
> 
> View attachment 242419


Lol. Well done. I initially had that then hubby told me to change it. Moral of the story......don't listen to hubby. His scores are rubbish[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I always envy those who know their lineage. Mine is shrouded in uncertainty, strategic silences, and political repression.


Lol. Really?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Very tired today because my headaches started again. Also tried to solve a geocaching puzzle around the Roskilde Cathedral and it just didn’t add up. So frustrating. Early good night from me, roommates! [emoji173]️


Good night Lena sleep tight and wake up all refreshed and feeling on top of the world.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We all lived/live on the same mountain.
> He was granted 8000+ Acers when he came here. "All the watershed for the greater south Indian Creek stretch"


Wow.


----------



## DE42

We don't own it now lol


CarolM said:


> Wow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I don't know what you use for a camera. But it takes awesome pictures.



Ive had this Pentax for years now.....


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I always envy those who know their lineage. Mine is shrouded in uncertainty, strategic silences, and political repression.



I have traced one of my lines back to 1688 in Devon. My ancestors did very little of interest. They were agricultural labourers, servants and navvies. The most educated was a 19th century inspector of police on the railway. 

I have found a petty thief in Exeter prison on census night in 1861 and a cousin of his was later fined and thrice whipped for poaching rabbits.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have traced one of my lines back to 1688 in Devon. My ancestors did very little of interest. They were agricultural labourers, servants and navvies. The most educated was a 19th century inspector of police on the railway.
> 
> I have found a petty thief in Exeter prison on census night in 1861 and a cousin of his was later fined and thrice whipped for poaching rabbits.



It’s never good to poach rabbits. The game keeper will soon come knocking...


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We don't own it now lol


Aaaahhhh pity.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive had this Pentax for years now.....
> 
> View attachment 242421


Don't ever get rid of it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have traced one of my lines back to 1688 in Devon. My ancestors did very little of interest. They were agricultural labourers, servants and navvies. The most educated was a 19th century inspector of police on the railway.
> 
> I have found a petty thief in Exeter prison on census night in 1861 and a cousin of his was later fined and thrice whipped for poaching rabbits.


Lol. I am sure we all have skeletons in the past.


----------



## DE42

Apparently Lawrence Effler his mother father and brother came to the US as indentured servants after fleeing Germany. It was said that they were Highwaymen in Germany before they came to the US. The mother died on the trip and when they arrive the three men went different ways. There is conflicting stories or what Lawrence Effler his father's name was it was either Daniel or Michael.


JoesMum said:


> I have traced one of my lines back to 1688 in Devon. My ancestors did very little of interest. They were agricultural labourers, servants and navvies. The most educated was a 19th century inspector of police on the railway.
> 
> I have found a petty thief in Exeter prison on census night in 1861 and a cousin of his was later fined and thrice whipped for poaching rabbits.


----------



## CarolM

Well thats me 4 the night. Good night all


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. I am sure we all have skeletons in the past.



Oh they’re the best bit of the family tree. 

One JoesDad’s ancestors was transported to Australia for highway robbery... not fair!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh they’re the best bit of the family tree.
> 
> One JoesDad’s ancestors was transported to Australia for highway robbery... not fair!


Whahahaha.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. I am sure we all have skeletons in the past.


After my great grandma on my mother's side died. We found a document that was a certificate of some kind(I was still young and don't remember all the details) it was verifying that she was directly related to General Robert E. Lee. 
I kinda find it fascinating that I'm related to such a huge name in American history.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
I left my laptop lead in school last Friday and it went walkabout but was found today.
So had a flat laptop all weekend and not been able to use it but normal service resumed now.
Hope everyone's OK - I'll try to catch up with you all.
I believe there's some sort of little football competition on at the moment so you may all be glued to your tv's 
but looks like I missed lots of pages so you've all been busy in here.
See you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> My classmate was found. In another city. Drugged to amnesia. But we’re so happy that she’s alive. She was traveling via Istanbul and this seems to have happened in the airport because she left her handbag and mobile phone there... What scary world this can be...


Oh my goodness what a terrible and scary ordeal for her.
I hope they manage to find whoever did that to her.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey all I had a decent day with the football pool! Making my great comeback lol. I start a new job tomorrow, looking forward to it, but a little nervous. @DE42 that's cool you you've looked into your ancestry. I've looked into mine a little and its been a little easier than most as my family is the only one in the USA with my surname.


----------



## Lyn W

mrnewberry said:


> Heading out to Gulf Shores tomorrow. Having a tortoise sitter makes me nervous.


I would be nervous too, so much so that I haven't actually been away for 4 years!!!!
Gone are my days of throwing a bag in my car and taking off.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> This evening I proudly present:
> 
> A song of *John Denver*, named "*Sunshine on my shoulders* " sung by me today and dedicated to two CDR members that are actually not in the best health condition.
> I am wishing @DE42 , _Dan_ and @Laura1412 , _Laura_ that you both are feeling better soon and that the sun will always shine for you.
> 
> ...... and if I had a day that I could give you, I would give to you a day just like today.
> ....... and if I had a tale that I could tell you , I`ll tell a tale sure to make you smile.


A beautiful song again, Bee. 
I am looking forward to your Greatest Hits album!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We were up at 5.30am to ship our kids out
> 
> This match started at 11am for us.
> 
> And now France has scored...


Are Wales playing this year?


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think I found Snap a friend this morning
> 
> Might of found Snap a Tankmate this morning too


They are lovely but are you allowed to take them from the wild or are they captive bred?
And will they not fight in a small space?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s all going rather well
> 
> England 12-0 up after 14 minutes
> 
> I had better shut up before Carol gets cross with me


Is there rugby on as well now?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Gee wizz. You'd think being grown men they would know how to conduct themselves.


They may be grown but very few are grown up!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> They are lovely but are you allowed to take them from the wild or are they captive bred?
> And will they not fight in a small space?


I only kept the first one. I released the second one at a lake in a nearby park, he was a little bigger and stood more of a chance I think. They both were found at a guy I knows place who takes unwanted turtles and tortoises from people. He has 4 small ponds with literally 100's of turtles. That's the only reason I kept him because I knew he was from a captive collection.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> What was Owen Farrell thinking? Why not just kick the penalty?!
> 
> As expected England threw away their lead... Springboks 13- England 12


Oh - there is rugby on as well!
I must try to keep up!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey all. It’s hot and humid and plants and reptiles like Sulcatas are loving it. Wanted to share a few pix of our fig trees, banana tree, and one corner of the perennial garden. You can see the red topped Monarda popping through. Usually the deer come by about now and snip everything. Hummingbirds love it. 

One full pix, the rest in thumb nails...


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Have a great day everybody and good luck on your matches I'm going to spend the day with my father, he just finished his last chemotherapy treatment and all is looking well, so this year's a special one. I'll leave you with a picture of my morning coffee view.


Lovely I bet you have lots of birds and wildlife visiting you there.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]
> View attachment 242216


What a lovely gift.
He looks very cosy!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. It’s hot and humid and plants and reptiles like Sulcatas are loving it. Wanted to share a few pix of our fig trees, banana tree, and one corner of the perennisl garden. You can see the red topped Monarda popping through. Usually the deer come by about now and snip everything. Hummingbirds love it.
> 
> One full pix, the rest in thumb nails...
> 
> View attachment 242425


I've got quite a few figs coming thru this year too, and my pear tree is doing good as well. I've got 2 big pecan trees but I've never got any. The squirrels take em before they fall!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> Lovely I bet you have lots of birds and wildlife visiting you there.


Yes you name it, I've seen it in my yard. Deer, rabbits, coyotes, raccoons, opossums, I've even seen a bear from time to time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Definitely not a problem bird. I love seeing them


They are beautiful. I love watching all birds.
It's very sad that they have given permission for the shooting of ravens in England.
They are such intelligent birds - let's hope they're bright enough to avoid the guns.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yes you name it, I've seen it in my yard. Deer, rabbits, coyotes, raccoons, opossums, I've even seen a bear from time to time.


Wow - the most exciting things I've seen in my garden lately are a common frog and a scarlet tiger moth!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Do you think it would be safe to store them in the CDR storage room? What with the meerkats, the One legged Pirate and the Leprechaun causing nonsense. You just might go back to corner 6 and find that you will need to go looking for them in another corner.


....................or they may be on ebay!


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.


H James, 
I'm Lyn from Wales and my tortoise is a male leopard called Lola 
- age unknown as he was found in a field, but possibly 6-8 years old.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. It’s hot and humid and plants and reptiles like Sulcatas are loving it. Wanted to share a few pix of our fig trees, banana tree, and one corner of the perennial garden. You can see the red topped Monarda popping through. Usually the deer come by about now and snip everything. Hummingbirds love it.
> 
> One full pix, the rest in thumb nails...
> 
> View attachment 242425



Just love how green everything is!!
Here’s part of my brown backyard!!
California is just dry!!


----------



## Momof4

I planted an avocado seed and found this little guy when I got back from my trip!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. HOT and HUMID here today. Our Sully is loving it. Sully has been out grazing, wandering, drinking, bsthing, basking, and more.... it’s just so hot and humid!
> 
> I uploaded a few additional photos under the Sulcata thread that I have been keepin since Sully arrived..
> 
> Here’s one of the pix...
> 
> View attachment 242342


Now why won't my leopard do all that?
He hates being outside.
I found him basking in a patch of sunlight in his room on Sunday but he wouldn't stay out in it in his garden!
He's a very strange tortoise!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Life is not good right now. I'm broke, have mold and water under the house that needs cleaned and fixed, $1000s in doctor bills.
> I'm having to consider selling most of what I have.
> Worrk is also pushing for me to leave. I've been in the office with three of my superiors and them telling me they don't know why I'm hear and need to be on disability.
> 
> I know right now I also can't physically do a lot of jobs. Including what I've been in school for.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to lose everything again.


Hope things have been better for you since you posted this Dan.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.


Hey there I'm Todd I live close to Atlanta GA. I have a Redfoot Tortoise named Murphy. I got him this past January. I'm not sure how old he is he was a little bigger than 4" when I got him.


----------



## Momof4

@DE42

Dan now I want to go back on Ancestry.com and see if there’s new info. I was addicted to that site a few years ago.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Decision made. With my holiday, the consultant’s holiday and recovery times before a key family wedding this summer nothing can be done before the autumn.
> 
> So, I am going to be continuing with my exercises and hope my shoulder frees itself in less than the usual 2-3 years and if not, then it’ll be surgery in October.


Fingers crossed for a speedy and natural recovery!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. It’s hot and humid and plants and reptiles like Sulcatas are loving it. Wanted to share a few pix of our fig trees, banana tree, and one corner of the perennial garden. You can see the red topped Monarda popping through. Usually the deer come by about now and snip everything. Hummingbirds love it.
> 
> One full pix, the rest in thumb nails...
> 
> View attachment 242425


What a lovely lush looking garden you have there.
I've just bought some bamboo for screening in my garden. 
It will have to stay in big pots as it is the running variety so will take over if I plant it in the soil. 
All I need now is a giant panda to go with it!


----------



## Lyn W

Right I've just caught up - I think - will have to check if I've missed any pages tomorrow.
Seems you all have World Cup fever and are having some fun with it.
(I feel the same as Bee about football - just never been interested)
It took me a while to work out that 'WC' in some of your posts didn't mean 'Water Closet'
although looking at your predictions and scores some of you have been flushed with success.
Anyway I must get some sleep now so will not speak to you soon.
Happy Wednesday and take care.


----------



## Bambam1989

Clunker got attacked by the paparazzi today. Heading over to his thread to overload it with pictures, this one is just for all of you in the CDR[emoji12]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good question.... but I do know they congregate. I’m thinking safety in numbers....more eyes to keep watch.
> 
> Here’s a pix of one guy...check out this lookout position.
> 
> View attachment 241710


Did he climb up there or is it tidal and he's stranded?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Poor Lyn. That sounds really annoying that Lola only eats when you handfeed him. It is scary that he refuses fresh weeds.
> Sorry when I ask but I don`t know: Was a x-ray of Lolas whole body done ?


He had an xray when we first went to the vets which was fine, but when he was supposed to have an ultrasound they couldn't get his legs out even with sedation, and were worried about hurting him with the probe. He is eating better now though - eventually - with a little help from his friend!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> After my great grandma on my mother's side died. We found a document that was a certificate of some kind(I was still young and don't remember all the details) it was verifying that she was directly related to General Robert E. Lee.
> I kinda find it fascinating that I'm related to such a huge name in American history.


LOL. How awesome is that!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> I left my laptop lead in school last Friday and it went walkabout but was found today.
> So had a flat laptop all weekend and not been able to use it but normal service resumed now.
> Hope everyone's OK - I'll try to catch up with you all.
> I believe there's some sort of little football competition on at the moment so you may all be glued to your tv's
> but looks like I missed lots of pages so you've all been busy in here.
> See you soon.


Sjoe, I can see you have been quite busy. I never realise just how much we talk until someone has to catch up and starts to like posts. I had also wondered where you had gotten too?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Did he climb up there or is it tidal and he's stranded?



Definitely climbed up. They are really very good climbers!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I had a decent day with the football pool! Making my great comeback lol. I start a new job tomorrow, looking forward to it, but a little nervous. @DE42 that's cool you you've looked into your ancestry. I've looked into mine a little and its been a little easier than most as my family is the only one in the USA with my surname.


Congratulations on your new job (Very very happy for you). Are jobs easy to find in the US of A? Over here if you are white and female or male it is extremely difficult to find a job, in fact practically impossible. Even if you have qualifications. So you would either need to start your own company and hope that it does well or you would need to move overseas and hope that you have something to offer on the overseas market.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A beautiful song again, Bee.
> I am looking forward to your Greatest Hits album!


Ye me too. I am still waiting for my Leaving on a Jet plane. I wonder if Bee saw my post saying as soon as she is ready to post it?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They may be grown but very few are grown up!!!


LOL....So it seems


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I only kept the first one. I released the second one at a lake in a nearby park, he was a little bigger and stood more of a chance I think. They both were found at a guy I knows place who takes unwanted turtles and tortoises from people. He has 4 small ponds with literally 100's of turtles. That's the only reason I kept him because I knew he was from a captive collection.


How is our little freind doing? Time for another video perhaps?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. It’s hot and humid and plants and reptiles like Sulcatas are loving it. Wanted to share a few pix of our fig trees, banana tree, and one corner of the perennial garden. You can see the red topped Monarda popping through. Usually the deer come by about now and snip everything. Hummingbirds love it.
> 
> One full pix, the rest in thumb nails...
> 
> View attachment 242425


You have a beautiful garden. Can torts eat fig leaves? Your figs are doing so well btw. Look like they are going to be nice and juicy. My mother-in-law always tells me that the first crop are what you use to make konfyt (which in English is fig preserve) Do you guys follow the same rule?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've got quite a few figs coming thru this year too, and my pear tree is doing good as well. I've got 2 big pecan trees but I've never got any. The squirrels take em before they fall!


So what do you guys end up doing with all the fruit? Especially you Todd as you are single (I imagine there is only so much you can eat )


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> H James,
> I'm Lyn from Wales and my tortoise is a male leopard called Lola
> - age unknown as he was found in a field, but possibly 6-8 years old.


How is Lola doing? Is he back on track and behaving himself?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I planted an avocado seed and found this little guy when I got back from my trip!
> View attachment 242436


I always do very well with them until I need to plant them into the ground. Then they die on me.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Right I've just caught up - I think - will have to check if I've missed any pages tomorrow.
> Seems you all have World Cup fever and are having some fun with it.
> (I feel the same as Bee about football - just never been interested)
> It took me a while to work out that 'WC' in some of your posts didn't mean 'Water Closet'
> although looking at your predictions and scores some of you have been flushed with success.
> Anyway I must get some sleep now so will not speak to you soon.
> Happy Wednesday and take care.


Night night and sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker got attacked by the paparazzi today. Heading over to his thread to overload it with pictures, this one is just for all of you in the CDR[emoji12]
> View attachment 242455


Love the little tongue. I can never get mine to pose so nicely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You have a beautiful garden. Can torts eat fig leaves? Your figs are doing so well btw. Look like they are going to be nice and juicy. My mother-in-law always tells me that the first crop are what you use to make konfyt (which in English is fig preserve) Do you guys follow the same rule?




Torts “can” eat fig leaves, but quite honestly, i don’t think it’s a favorite, and i don’t feed our Sully any. I’m sure if you have broken off a fresh leaf, you would see the white sticky sap. Some ppl are even allergic to this sap. So, it’s not too palstable. I’m sure in a desert drought, if leaves fell naturally to the ground, some torts would eat them.
Fig Crops. Some types of fig trees produce “Breba” figs, they develop on last year’s old wood. Most types of figs don’t have brebas, but produce the figlets on this years new growth. We just eat them fresh off the trees as they ripen.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Love the little tongue. I can never get mine to pose so nicely.



Agree, that was a great pix. Tongue and all.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> So what do you guys end up doing with all the fruit? Especially you Todd as you are single (I imagine there is only so much you can eat )


I give most of it away. My grandmother likes to make fig preserves so she takes most of them. The deer and other animals get a lot of the pears before I do too.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> How is our little freind doing? Time for another video perhaps?


Quick video before I head out to work


----------



## CarolM

So I am all caught up. Some really nice photo's in todays catch up. Loved them all.

So Round 1 was Lena in the lead, Adam 2nd, Myself 3rd, Todd 4th, Linda 5th and Mark 6th.
Second round has started off with a bang with Mark getting an exact match. Well done. Todd and Linda have moved up one and I have moved down 2. Lol. Hopefully I start getting better results. And may the best Captain win....huh I mean player!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Torts “can” eat fig leaves, but quite honestly, i don’t think it’s a favorite, and i don’t feed our Sully any. I’m sure if you have broken off a fresh leaf, you would see the white sticky sap. Some ppl are even allergic to this sap. So, it’s not too palstable. I’m sure in a desert drought, if leaves fell naturally to the ground, some torts would eat them.
> Fig Crops. Some types of fig trees produce “Breba” figs, they develop on last year’s old wood. Most types of figs don’t have brebas, but produce the figlets on this years new growth. We just eat them fresh off the trees as they ripen.


AAAhhh interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Quick video before I head out to work


Snap is so Cute. Love it. Thank you and Have a good first day.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I give most of it away. My grandmother likes to make fig preserves so she takes most of them. The deer and other animals get a lot of the pears before I do too.


Sounds like your garden is the garden to be in for the animals around you.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Congratulations on your new job (Very very happy for you). Are jobs easy to find in the US of A? Over here if you are white and female or male it is extremely difficult to find a job, in fact practically impossible. Even if you have qualifications. So you would either need to start your own company and hope that it does well or you would need to move overseas and hope that you have something to offer on the overseas market.


I've been in my field since 1998 so I have a lot of contacts in other companies, that's why it was easy for me. Honestly though I don't know about the rest of the country, but here in GA there is more companies hiring right now than there has been in about 10yrs.
Gotta head out now. Have a great day everybody!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've been in my field since 1998 so I have a lot of contacts in other companies, that's why it was easy for me. Honestly though I don't know about the rest of the country, but here in GA there is more companies hiring right now than there has been in about 10yrs.
> Gotta head out now. Have a great day everybody!


You too.


----------



## CarolM

@Moozillion I see you lurking around. When do we get to enjoy a video of Jacques and some pics (and conversation snippets) of Elsa?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon everyone. I have read everything, but gave up with comments because it would take too long. 

Nice to not see you again Lyn. You posted the 110000th CDR post!

I checked our camera trap this morning and the hedgehog had knocked it askew so the photos were terrible. It did however show the spines of two separate animals. 

I have secured the camera and hope for better pictures of them tonight


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I am sure we all have skeletons in the past.



Except those who were cremated?  
(Awful sense of humor, I know...)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh they’re the best bit of the family tree.
> 
> One JoesDad’s ancestors was transported to Australia for highway robbery... not fair!



Cool!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Except those who were cremated?
> (Awful sense of humor, I know...)


Thank goodness for that. I will be cremated. I don't want to be worm food!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> After my great grandma on my mother's side died. We found a document that was a certificate of some kind(I was still young and don't remember all the details) it was verifying that she was directly related to General Robert E. Lee.
> I kinda find it fascinating that I'm related to such a huge name in American history.



Possibly even cooler!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I had a decent day with the football pool! Making my great comeback lol. I start a new job tomorrow, looking forward to it, but a little nervous. @DE42 that's cool you you've looked into your ancestry. I've looked into mine a little and its been a little easier than most as my family is the only one in the USA with my surname.



Congratulations on finding a new job quickly! Hope you love it! Or at least find it tolerable...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Are Wales playing this year?



Nope — if you’re asking about the World Cup. It’s the only tournament on right now as far as *I* am concerned. [emoji460]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ....................or they may be on ebay!



 Now that’s likely. I heard the Wool Spider uses the web quite frequently...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ...
> It took me a while to work out that 'WC' in some of your posts didn't mean 'Water Closet'
> although looking at your predictions and scores some of you have been flushed with success.
> ...


Yep, I was on the roll!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So I am all caught up. Some really nice photo's in todays catch up. Loved them all.
> 
> So Round 1 was Lena in the lead, Adam 2nd, Myself 3rd, Todd 4th, Linda 5th and Mark 6th.
> Second round has started off with a bang with Mark getting an exact match. Well done. Todd and Linda have moved up one and I have moved down 2. Lol. Hopefully I start getting better results. And may the best Captain win....huh I mean player!



I got a cap for the first round. And Mark got a spoon. I’m afraid to ask what it means...  [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Now that’s likely. I heard the Wool Spider uses the web quite frequently...





Spoiler: My Babies



[/Rue / Kang/ Clark / Harry]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I have read everything, but gave up with comments because it would take too long.
> 
> Nice to not see you again Lyn. You posted the 110000th CDR post!
> 
> I checked our camera trap this morning and the hedgehog had knocked it askew so the photos were terrible. It did however show the spines of two separate animals.
> 
> I have secured the camera and hope for better pictures of them tonight



A new tenant family perhaps?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A new tenant family perhaps?


That would be lovely!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I got a cap for the first round. And Mark got a spoon. I’m afraid to ask what it means...  [emoji85]
> View attachment 242518


Here in the UK a wooden spoon is the joking prize from coming last in anything


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I got a cap for the first round. And Mark got a spoon. I’m afraid to ask what it means...  [emoji85]
> View attachment 242518


I think that the spoon is the consolation prize.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I always do very well with them until I need to plant them into the ground. Then they die on me.


I had one I started from seed for three years that I kept in a big pot, but this winter it died after being brought in. Not sure what caused it.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> @Moozillion I see you lurking around. When do we get to enjoy a video of Jacques and some pics (and conversation snippets) of Elsa?



Hi, Carol! [emoji2]
I’m currently working on getting Jacques’ new 40 gallon tank ready,so that’s taking a lot of my attention. Today we’ll crank up the new filter in the big tank and hope it goes well! Am also goi g to try some live plants!

I don’t generally post videos of Jacques just because I prefer stills.
Elsa is currently enjoying her outdoor enclosure, but you’re right: I shouldn’t leave her out...[emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I had one I started from seed for three years that I kept in a big pot, but this winter it died after being brought in. Not sure what caused it.


I find that they are easy to grow initially. I have had them grow quite big etc. But when I transplanted them outside they died. They say that you need to try and keep it in the same spot for a good few years until it is well established. And then transplant them outside into an area which is more or less the same as the initial spot your grew them. So Maybe grow them in a really big pot outside from get go in the area that you plan to plant them eventually. So that when you do need to take them from the pot and put them into the ground there isn't too much of a difference and therefore trauma to the Avocado Tree.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol! [emoji2]
> I’m currently working on getting Jacques’ new 40 gallon tank ready,so that’s taking a lot of my attention. Today we’ll crank up the new filter in the big tank and hope it goes well! Am also goi g to try some live plants!
> 
> I don’t generally post videos of Jacques just because I prefer stills.
> Elsa is currently enjoying her outdoor enclosure, but you’re right: I shouldn’t leave her out...[emoji2][emoji173]️


We will take what we can get.  And yes please don't leave Elsa out. Most of the time I forget that you have an Elsa. [Sorry] And I will wait patiently for the pics of Jacques new digs once you are done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Now that’s likely. I heard the Wool Spider uses the web quite frequently...


If she exists!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I find that they are easy to grow initially. I have had them grow quite big etc. But when I transplanted them outside they died. They say that you need to try and keep it in the same spot for a good few years until it is well established. And then transplant them outside into an area which is more or less the same as the initial spot your grew them. So Maybe grow them in a really big pot outside from get go in the area that you plan to plant them eventually. So that when you do need to take them from the pot and put them into the ground there isn't too much of a difference and therefore trauma to the Avocado Tree.


My winter's get to cold for me to plant them outside, thus the big pot(I even had it on rollers so I could move it)
If they are sensitive to change, then the shock of going from outside to in is probably what did it. Unless I move to a much warmer climate, I don't think I'll be trying them again.

I do want a pair of lemon trees though got the perfect "pots" for them.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My winter's get to cold for me to plant them outside, thus the big pot(I even had it on rollers so I could move it)
> If they are sensitive to change, then the shock of going from outside to in is probably what did it. Unless I move to a much warmer climate, I don't think I'll be trying them again.
> 
> I do want a pair of lemon trees though got the perfect "pots" for them.


Now lemon trees I actually have not had much success with.[emoji22]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I think that the spoon is the consolation prize.


I noticed on a different post of yours that you were able to put up a spoiler, but now it's not there. What happened to it?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I noticed on a different post of yours that you were able to put up a spoiler, but now it's not there. What happened to it?


I can't put it in my signature. As it does not give the option. And I have would need to insert it everytime that I posted a thread or reply if I want it there all the time. Too much effort. I tried it after reading your thread. But the above is what happened. So I just put my babies names and their species in my signature instead.


----------



## CarolM

Okay, I am over and out for now. It is home time, pick up my son, do supper, sort out torts - soaking etc. And then I will NOT chat with you again later. Looking forward to some catching up.


----------



## Bambam1989

Today is my daughter's last day of being a 2nd grader!
Im so ready for summer break, mostly the part where I don't have to get up at 6am.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Wooohooo


----------



## Maro2Bear

Like BamBam in Washington, the Summertime flowers are coming in nicely in our perennial gardens. I took a few early morning snaps before the sun ruins the blosssoms.

*Yellow Calla Lily*





*Pink Calla*




*Deep Red Day Lily*





*Squash Bloom*





*One of The Perennial Beds*





*Day Lily Buds Ready for Another Morning*


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Like BamBam in Washington, the Summertime flowers are coming in nicely in our perennial gardens. I took a few early morning snaps before the sun ruins the blosssoms.
> 
> *Yellow Calla Lily*
> 
> View attachment 242530
> 
> 
> 
> *Pink Calla*
> 
> View attachment 242531
> 
> 
> *Deep Red Day Lily*
> 
> View attachment 242532
> 
> 
> 
> *Squash Bloom*
> 
> View attachment 242533
> 
> 
> 
> *One of The Perennial Beds*
> 
> View attachment 242534
> 
> 
> 
> *Day Lily Buds Ready for Another Morning*
> 
> View attachment 242535


All my day lilies are orange, your red one is lovely.
I learned the other day that the flowers from the dayLily is tort safe!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I went to my new job this morning and found out I wasnt suppose to start till tomorrow! @Bambam1989 I just went out and took pics of all the flowers in my yard. I didn't plant any of these the lady who lived here before I bought the house did and I've never thought to check what they are. As I was taking pictures I just realized I have 2 huge rose of Sharon bushes, I had no idea! My tortoise is loving them!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> All my day lilies are orange, your red one is lovely.
> I learned the other day that the flowers from the dayLily is tort safe!



Yeah. The only flowers that i really pick and feed that we have are Rose of Sharon, Hibiscus and dandelion blossoms. It’s not worth experimenting with all the other flowers that really arent around for very long. Grass, grass and grass. Mulberry leaves, rose of sharon blossoms and leaves. I did pick a few squash blossoms too. And banana leaves.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I went to my new job this morning and found out I wasnt suppose to start till tomorrow! @Bambam1989 I just went out and took pics of all the flowers in my yard. I didn't plant any of these the lady who lived here before I bought the house did and I've never thought to check what they are. As I was taking pictures I just realized I have 2 huge rose of Sharon bushes, I had no idea! My tortoise is loving them!



Start feeding those Rose of Sharon blossoms AND leaves!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Start feeding those Rose of Sharon blossoms AND leaves!


I've literally never seen him eat like this!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I find that they are easy to grow initially. I have had them grow quite big etc. But when I transplanted them outside they died. They say that you need to try and keep it in the same spot for a good few years until it is well established. And then transplant them outside into an area which is more or less the same as the initial spot your grew them. So Maybe grow them in a really big pot outside from get go in the area that you plan to plant them eventually. So that when you do need to take them from the pot and put them into the ground there isn't too much of a difference and therefore trauma to the Avocado Tree.



I LOVE avocados!!!! They are one of my all time favorite foods!!!!!!
I've read that avocados are a hybrid plant, and so the seeds will not grow "true" to the parent. But I have no idea where I read that or if it's actually true or not. 
When I worked in New Zealand, they had huge avocado trees growing there, and they have a very mild climate. But I know they also grow in California which can get gosh darn hot. So...WHO KNOWS what these silly plants want??!?!?!??


----------



## Moozillion

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I went to my new job this morning and found out I wasnt suppose to start till tomorrow! @Bambam1989 I just went out and took pics of all the flowers in my yard. I didn't plant any of these the lady who lived here before I bought the house did and I've never thought to check what they are. As I was taking pictures I just realized I have 2 huge rose of Sharon bushes, I had no idea! My tortoise is loving them!


What does Rose of Sharon look like? Does it go by another name?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Moozillion said:


> What does Rose of Sharon look like? Does it go by another name?


It's like hibiscus I think or same family


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've literally never seen him eat like this!




Yep.....better than Mazuri!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's like hibiscus I think or same family


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.....better than Mazuri!


Ya no kidding!


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I went to my new job this morning and found out I wasnt suppose to start till tomorrow! @Bambam1989 I just went out and took pics of all the flowers in my yard. I didn't plant any of these the lady who lived here before I bought the house did and I've never thought to check what they are. As I was taking pictures I just realized I have 2 huge rose of Sharon bushes, I had no idea! My tortoise is loving them!


Ooo what is the one in the third and fourth pic, I don't recognize it. 
Surprisingly, I don't have any rose of Sharon, it's on my list though, got a perfect spot picked out.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> Ooo what is the one in the third and fourth pic, I don't recognize it.
> Surprisingly, I don't have any rose of Sharon, it's on my list though, got a perfect spot picked out.


Honestly I have no idea. When I tried the picture this app it says

Gladiolus × gandavensis


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Honestly I have no idea. When I tried the picture this app it says
> 
> Gladiolus × gandavensis



Which ones exactly. I do see a red Gladiolus there...and i think the orange colored one with large leaves is a hybrid canaa lily.
Canaas come in all shapes, colors. Large/tall green leaves with the spiked flower shooting up. Not sure exactly...


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Honestly I have no idea. When I tried the picture this app it says
> 
> Gladiolus × gandavensis


O I see now. They are gladiolas that have just grown up through some kind of bush or vine(blackberries?) That's what threw me off lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> O I see now. They are gladiolas that have just grown up through some kind of bush or vine(blackberries?) That's what threw me off lol


Ya that is blackberries growing around it I think. That particular flower is growing up right on the woodline and not in any of the flower beds.


----------



## Moozillion

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's like hibiscus I think or same family



AHA!!!! [emoji2]
We DO have those here! We call them
Althea. 
I planted one in Elsa’s enclosure specifically for her to eat. She is distinctly so-so about it: only nibbles a bite or 2 on even numbered months if the humidity is 68.5% and no insects have walked across it...[emoji30]


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.....better than Mazuri!



WOW!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!!! [emoji2]
> We DO have those here! We call them
> Althea.
> I planted one in Elsa’s enclosure specifically for her to eat. She is distinctly so-so about it: only nibbles a bite or 2 on even numbered months if the humidity is 68.5% and no insects have walked across it...[emoji30]


None of my tortoises eat Althea either. I guess it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol! [emoji2]
> I’m currently working on getting Jacques’ new 40 gallon tank ready,so that’s taking a lot of my attention. Today we’ll crank up the new filter in the big tank and hope it goes well! Am also goi g to try some live plants!
> 
> I don’t generally post videos of Jacques just because I prefer stills.
> Elsa is currently enjoying her outdoor enclosure, but you’re right: I shouldn’t leave her out...[emoji2][emoji173]️



I saw that


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> If she exists!



‍I forgot that bit. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Now lemon trees I actually have not had much success with.[emoji22]



I had a lemon tree in a pot that my father-in-law almost killed because he’d use it as an ashtray. We planted it in our garden in Seferihisar (Turkey) when we bought the house and it perked up. I miss it. And the tangerine tree that we planted when daughter was born.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I LOVE avocados!!!! They are one of my all time favorite foods!!!!!!
> I've read that avocados are a hybrid plant, and so the seeds will not grow "true" to the parent. But I have no idea where I read that or if it's actually true or not.
> When I worked in New Zealand, they had huge avocado trees growing there, and they have a very mild climate. But I know they also grow in California which can get gosh darn hot. So...WHO KNOWS what these silly plants want??!?!?!??



All my avocados died on me when I tried to plant them in Turkey.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Today is my daughter's last day of being a 2nd grader!
> Im so ready for summer break, mostly the part where I don't have to get up at 6am.


Friday the schools break up. And then only go back to school on the 17th of July.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Wooohooo


Whahaha. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Like BamBam in Washington, the Summertime flowers are coming in nicely in our perennial gardens. I took a few early morning snaps before the sun ruins the blosssoms.
> 
> *Yellow Calla Lily*
> 
> View attachment 242530
> 
> 
> 
> *Pink Calla*
> 
> View attachment 242531
> 
> 
> *Deep Red Day Lily*
> 
> View attachment 242532
> 
> 
> 
> *Squash Bloom*
> 
> View attachment 242533
> 
> 
> 
> *One of The Perennial Beds*
> 
> View attachment 242534
> 
> 
> 
> *Day Lily Buds Ready for Another Morning*
> 
> View attachment 242535


So beautiful. I need to up my game in my garden.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> All my day lilies are orange, your red one is lovely.
> I learned the other day that the flowers from the dayLily is tort safe!


Always great finding that kind of information out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Always great finding that kind of information out.



Just make sure to properly ID.

From *The Tort Table*

Flowers from Daylilies are not toxic and are *fine as a treat. * If leaves are nibbled occasionally there should be no problem, but do not feed large amounts as reports say that eating leaves of the Daylily in large quantities can cause hallucinations. 

On no account should you allow your tortoise to eat the tuberous or fibrous roots of this plant.

*N.B. ALL other Lilies are TOXIC so you must make a correct identification before feeding to your tortoise.*​
Day Lilies are not actually true lilies and are members of a different botanical family.

One way to differentiate the Daylily from other Lilies is that leaves of Daylilies are long and slender, with a central rib on the underside, and the flowers are at the top of smooth, leafless stems.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I went to my new job this morning and found out I wasnt suppose to start till tomorrow! @Bambam1989 I just went out and took pics of all the flowers in my yard. I didn't plant any of these the lady who lived here before I bought the house did and I've never thought to check what they are. As I was taking pictures I just realized I have 2 huge rose of Sharon bushes, I had no idea! My tortoise is loving them!


Also really beautiful. We are starting to look like the garden chat room. Love it!![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've literally never seen him eat like this!


I was looking for Rose of Sharon the other day. And they are expensive over here to get. And to get 5 seeds it costs R38. I will more than likely be going the seed route. But does anyone know more or less how long it will take to grow and start producing flowers from seeds?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I LOVE avocados!!!! They are one of my all time favorite foods!!!!!!
> I've read that avocados are a hybrid plant, and so the seeds will not grow "true" to the parent. But I have no idea where I read that or if it's actually true or not.
> When I worked in New Zealand, they had huge avocado trees growing there, and they have a very mild climate. But I know they also grow in California which can get gosh darn hot. So...WHO KNOWS what these silly plants want??!?!?!??


I have also heard that you need a male and female tree to produce fruit. Don't ask me how do you know if you have a female and male tree though. Although if they start producing fruit then you will know.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> AHA!!!! [emoji2]
> We DO have those here! We call them
> Althea.
> I planted one in Elsa’s enclosure specifically for her to eat. She is distinctly so-so about it: only nibbles a bite or 2 on even numbered months if the humidity is 68.5% and no insects have walked across it...[emoji30]


Whahaha. Had to laugh at that. So glad we are getting to hear stories of Elsa's antics. And You have such a way with words. Missed that!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I had a lemon tree in a pot that my father-in-law almost killed because he’d use it as an ashtray. We planted it in our garden in Seferihisar (Turkey) when we bought the house and it perked up. I miss it. And the tangerine tree that we planted when daughter was born.


Hmm. That is always the problem when you move house. [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> All my avocados died on me when I tried to plant them in Turkey.


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just make sure to properly ID.
> 
> From *The Tort Table*
> 
> Flowers from Daylilies are not toxic and are *fine as a treat. * If leaves are nibbled occasionally there should be no problem, but do not feed large amounts as reports say that eating leaves of the Daylily in large quantities can cause hallucinations.
> 
> On no account should you allow your tortoise to eat the tuberous or fibrous roots of this plant.
> 
> *N.B. ALL other Lilies are TOXIC so you must make a correct identification before feeding to your tortoise.*​
> Day Lilies are not actually true lilies and are members of a different botanical family.
> 
> One way to differentiate the Daylily from other Lilies is that leaves of Daylilies are long and slender, with a central rib on the underside, and the flowers are at the top of smooth, leafless stems.


Thank you for that. But I will probably get it wrong so will rather stay away from Day lillies. But i do want to get Rose of Sharon. My torts love Hibiscus so they will probably love the rose of Sharon as well. What about lavendar?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Thank you for that. But I will probably get it wrong so will rather stay away from Day lillies. But i do want to get Rose of Sharon. My torts love Hibiscus so they will probably love the rose of Sharon as well. What about lavendar?


My tort likes lavender leaves but turns his nose up at the flowers.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My tort likes lavender leaves but turns his nose up at the flowers.


I must try it and see if they like it then.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My tort likes lavender leaves but turns his nose up at the flowers.


I havent seen the older torts eat it though. But then maybe i just havent bern around when they do.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I havent seen the older torts eat it though. But then maybe i just havent bern around when they do.


It may also depend on what variety of lavender you have. The leaves on mine have very little scent but the flowers smell great


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I was looking for Rose of Sharon the other day. And they are expensive over here to get. And to get 5 seeds it costs R38. I will more than likely be going the seed route. But does anyone know more or less how long it will take to grow and start producing flowers from seeds?



I wish i could send you a seedling. Ours pushes out new seedlings ... ogh. Darn. Not sure how long from seed to flower...but I’m guessing 3 years, give or take.

*Growing Rose of Sharon from Seed*
It is recommended that *Rose of Sharon* seeds are sown in a greenhouse in the early spring months. They should also be kept growing in the greenhouse for about 1 year. The seeds should germinate fairly quickly, and when they are large enough, transplant them into individual pots. Plant them into their permanent ground positions in the following spring.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I wish i could send you a seedling. Ours pushes out new seedlings ... ogh. Darn. Not sure how long from seed to flower...but I’m guessing 3 years, give or take.


Thanks. It's the thought that counts. And three years. Dam I better get some and plant them yesterday already.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And on the avocado theme.... the seeds are fun to play around with and see whst you can get. In my office, a guy has about 8 growing in recycled soda bottles, still all in water. Some two feet tall.

Now....that said, unless you have a lot of time and patience, it’s probably not worth the energy..


Sometimes avocado plants will begin growing fruit after they're 3 or *4 years* old, others take 15+ years to grow fruit, and some never do. It helps to have several avocado trees growing together to aid with pollination. However, don't expect the fruit to be anything like the avocado that yielded your seed.
Growing an avocado plant (Persea americana) from a pit is fun and educational, and it usually takes only two to six weeks for the pit to sprout. After that, the plant takes 10 to 15 years to grow large enough to fruit, which it only does in suitable growing conditions.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Today is my daughter's last day of being a 2nd grader!
> Im so ready for summer break, mostly the part where I don't have to get up at 6am.


Congratulations btw.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It may also depend on what variety of lavender you have. The leaves on mine have very little scent but the flowers smell great


I will post a pic tomorrow. It is too dark outside right now to take a picture.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And on the avocado theme.... the seeds are fun to play around with and see whst you can get. In my office, a guy has about 8 growing in recycled soda bottles, still all in water. Some two feet tall.
> 
> Now....that said, unless you have a lot of time and patience, it’s probably not worth the energy..
> 
> 
> Sometimes avocado plants will begin growing fruit after they're 3 or *4 years* old, others take 15+ years to grow fruit, and some never do. It helps to have several avocado trees growing together to aid with pollination. However, don't expect the fruit to be anything like the avocado that yielded your seed.
> Growing an avocado plant (Persea americana) from a pit is fun and educational, and it usually takes only two to six weeks for the pit to sprout. After that, the plant takes 10 to 15 years to grow large enough to fruit, which it only does in suitable growing conditions.


Yip. That is pretty much what i have read as well. If you want to plant them then you will be planting them for your children and or grandchildren.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Had to laugh at that. So glad we are getting to hear stories of Elsa's antics. And You have such a way with words. Missed that!!



Thank you, Carol! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker got attacked by the paparazzi today. Heading over to his thread to overload it with pictures, this one is just for all of you in the CDR[emoji12]
> View attachment 242455


What a handsome boy and he's showing what he thinks of being photographed by blowing a raspberry!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ye me too. I am still waiting for my Leaving on a Jet plane. I wonder if Bee saw my post saying as soon as she is ready to post it?


Maybe Sabine left on a jet plane and is coming to sing it to you in person!
How wonderful that would be!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> How is Lola doing? Is he back on track and behaving himself?


He still needs encouragement to eat and doesn't seem to touch his food until I come home but once persuaded to start he gobbles it down!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Yep, I was on the roll!


Bet you wiped the smile off a few faces, Lena. Hope the others aren't bad loosers!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Friday the schools break up. And then only go back to school on the 17th of July.


Our schools don't finish until the 20th July and go back the beginning of Sept.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm a bit late popping in again but managed to get here just before bedtime. 
Hope you all had or are having a good Weds - the weekend is on it's way!
Anyway I'll say Nos Da now and will not see you tomorrow - hopefully earlier!
Take care


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Maybe Sabine left on a jet plane and is coming to sing it to you in person!
> How wonderful that would be!



What a beautiful dream!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Bet you wiped the smile off a few faces, Lena. Hope the others aren't bad loosers!



Well, my new set of predictions just went down the drain... :-/


----------



## Kristoff

One’s gotta love the Danes: “Jonas Knudsen: Denmark players pay for jet so defender can see new-born daughter” http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44551218


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Have a great Thursday!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> One’s gotta love the Danes: “Jonas Knudsen: Denmark players pay for jet so defender can see new-born daughter” http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44551218


That is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Have a great Thursday!


You too.


----------



## CarolM

Wow. So much action going on in the CDR. I don't think I can handle it.


----------



## CarolM

Good Aftereve Everyone.

I hope all are having such a fantastic Thursday that they are too busy to come on here. It looks like rain a little later on. Yay. I can't wait for tomorrow as not only is it Friday but from Monday onwards I get to sleep a little later. I won't have to drop Jarrod off at school. Whoop whoop. Todays osteopathic visit went well. We discussed my treatment going forward and doc has persuaded me to try to go two weeks without coffee and no stimulants. To try and stay calm and relaxed so that I can see for myself how much all that stuff impedes my progress forward. So here goes most probably a week of living Hell for those around me while I go through withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Bee62

Hello my lovely roommates.
Just popping in to say hello to everyone and wishing you all a wonderful Thursday.
I have some problems with the sores on my left leg coming from the shingles. It has gotten worse and I sometimes suffer pain, but I hope it will be better soon because I take some homöophatical meds.
That`s why I was reading but not posting. Sorry !
@DE42 Especially sorry for you Dan. I`ve read what you are going through. There are no words that are the right to say but I want to tell you like Yvonne already had: When you want to talk with us, we are here for you.

Sorry for you Carol too. I`ve missed your post when you`ve said that you want to hear "your" song.
But the next post it comes. 

Thank you both Lyn and Lena for your kind words. @Lyn W & @Kristoff


----------



## Bee62

@CarolM


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful, as always, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful, as always, Sabine!


Thank you Yvonne !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates.
> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and wishing you all a wonderful Thursday.
> I have some problems with the sores on my left leg coming from the shingles. It has gotten worse and I sometimes suffer pain, but I hope it will be better soon because I take some homöophatical meds.
> That`s why I was reading but not posting. Sorry !
> @DE42 Especially sorry for you Dan. I`ve read what you are going through. There are no words that are the right to say but I want to tell you like Yvonne already had: When you want to talk with us, we are here for you.
> 
> Sorry for you Carol too. I`ve missed your post when you`ve said that you want to hear "your" song.
> But the next post it comes.
> 
> Thank you both Lyn and Lena for your kind words. @Lyn W & @Kristoff


Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.

In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow. So much action going on in the CDR. I don't think I can handle it.



[emoji23] True. I was so exhausted I managed to fall asleep.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Good Aftereve Everyone.
> 
> I hope all are having such a fantastic Thursday that they are too busy to come on here. It looks like rain a little later on. Yay. I can't wait for tomorrow as not only is it Friday but from Monday onwards I get to sleep a little later. I won't have to drop Jarrod off at school. Whoop whoop. Todays osteopathic visit went well. We discussed my treatment going forward and doc has persuaded me to try to go two weeks without coffee and no stimulants. To try and stay calm and relaxed so that I can see for myself how much all that stuff impedes my progress forward. So here goes most probably a week of living Hell for those around me while I go through withdrawal symptoms.



Sending you strength!! 
Coffee would be a tough one!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Aftereve Everyone.
> 
> I hope all are having such a fantastic Thursday that they are too busy to come on here. It looks like rain a little later on. Yay. I can't wait for tomorrow as not only is it Friday but from Monday onwards I get to sleep a little later. I won't have to drop Jarrod off at school. Whoop whoop. Todays osteopathic visit went well. We discussed my treatment going forward and doc has persuaded me to try to go two weeks without coffee and no stimulants. To try and stay calm and relaxed so that I can see for myself how much all that stuff impedes my progress forward. So here goes most probably a week of living Hell for those around me while I go through withdrawal symptoms.



Oh no... I’ll tell Montgomery to keep away from you - not to tempt you. 
Good luck with recovery [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM



You have such a beautiful voice, Sabine!
Hope the meds work soon and your comfort is restored![emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.
> 
> In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.



Big hugs Dan!!!! 
We will always be here to listen! 
Keep us updated.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM



Love it!!
You aren’t even reading the words are you? I’m so impressed!!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.
> 
> In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.



How long before those meds usually start to take effect? 
Hope you start on the way to recovery soon. [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Aftereve Everyone.
> 
> I hope all are having such a fantastic Thursday that they are too busy to come on here. It looks like rain a little later on. Yay. I can't wait for tomorrow as not only is it Friday but from Monday onwards I get to sleep a little later. I won't have to drop Jarrod off at school. Whoop whoop. Todays osteopathic visit went well. We discussed my treatment going forward and doc has persuaded me to try to go two weeks without coffee and no stimulants. To try and stay calm and relaxed so that I can see for myself how much all that stuff impedes my progress forward. So here goes most probably a week of living Hell for those around me while I go through withdrawal symptoms.



Good luck with that!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates.
> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and wishing you all a wonderful Thursday.
> I have some problems with the sores on my left leg coming from the shingles. It has gotten worse and I sometimes suffer pain, but I hope it will be better soon because I take some homöophatical meds.
> That`s why I was reading but not posting. Sorry !
> @DE42 Especially sorry for you Dan. I`ve read what you are going through. There are no words that are the right to say but I want to tell you like Yvonne already had: When you want to talk with us, we are here for you.
> 
> Sorry for you Carol too. I`ve missed your post when you`ve said that you want to hear "your" song.
> But the next post it comes.
> 
> Thank you both Lyn and Lena for your kind words. @Lyn W & @Kristoff



Sorry you’re not feeling too great Sabine.  I hope it subsides quickly.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hello!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

You know, you guys quote so much here...


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Has anyone seen tidgy's dad recently?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.
> 
> In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.


Hello Dan. I just want to say / express with all my heart that I am wishing you all the best for your health. You have the best doctors and meds in America and I wish that they will help you.
Let me please give you a lot of electronic hugs.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> You aren’t even reading the words are you? I’m so impressed!!


Thank you Kathy ! No, I don` have to read the words. I know the lyrics of all my favorite songs by heart


----------



## DE42

That I really don't know but it should be quickly I'd theink. It in an amune suppressant.


Kristoff said:


> How long before those meds usually start to take effect?
> Hope you start on the way to recovery soon. [emoji173]️


----------



## DE42

About to get the infusion.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You have such a beautiful voice, Sabine!
> Hope the meds work soon and your comfort is restored![emoji173]️


Thank you Lena ! 
Homöopathic meds need a little longer but I am sure they will help. Until I have to be brave .... LOL !
I take it funny although I am having pain. My pain is not to compare to what others have to suffer so I don` complain.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sorry you’re not feeling too great Sabine.  I hope it subsides quickly.


Thank you Linda. I hope so too ....


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.
> 
> In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.



Hugs from me too. At least there is some good news at the end there.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I have been out with my bestie today. 

We went for a walk in the glorious Kent sunshine



And then had afternoon tea



@Moozillion - a proper English afternoon tea, Bea... you can’t see the jam and clotted cream for the scones but there was plenty


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all

Thought I would kick off the *Summer Solstice *with an early morning paddle. The water was perfectly still which helped create perfect reflections. Plenty of wildlife spotted, osprey, Blue Heron, white tail deer, bunches of turtles, a monster alligator snapping turtle, and many fish jumping. 

Reflections - Looking West




Mr Heron 





Mr Turtle


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM


O how I do love that song. Great job Bee!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] Loved it. I was singing along with you. And btw I will definitely wait for you.[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates.
> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and wishing you all a wonderful Thursday.
> I have some problems with the sores on my left leg coming from the shingles. It has gotten worse and I sometimes suffer pain, but I hope it will be better soon because I take some homöophatical meds.
> That`s why I was reading but not posting. Sorry !
> @DE42 Especially sorry for you Dan. I`ve read what you are going through. There are no words that are the right to say but I want to tell you like Yvonne already had: When you want to talk with us, we are here for you.
> 
> Sorry for you Carol too. I`ve missed your post when you`ve said that you want to hear "your" song.
> But the next post it comes.
> 
> Thank you both Lyn and Lena for your kind words. @Lyn W & @Kristoff


Oh Sabine.
I am so sorry about your legs. I really hope the homeopathic meds do help.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.
> 
> In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.


[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] I am just crying for you Dan. I will carry on saying a prayer for you and hope it gets better. Remember if yoy need to talk we are here.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] I am just crying for you Dan. I will carry on saying a prayer for you and hope it gets better. Remember if yoy need to talk we are here.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Sending you strength!!
> Coffee would be a tough one!!


Hmmmmm. Is all I can say. [emoji51] [emoji51]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no... I’ll tell Montgomery to keep away from you - not to tempt you.
> Good luck with recovery [emoji173]️


Thanks. If I start to sound normal then you know I have gone bonkers from no coffee.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello!


Hi [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> You know, you guys quote so much here...


We do?


----------



## Yvonne G

rjamesbeasley said:


> You know, you guys quote so much here...


You mean we show the quote of the person we're responding to? We have to. There are so many posts that it would be confusing if we didn't show what we're responding to.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff = Soccer Guru


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Has anyone seen tidgy's dad recently?


No. He has been busy with his fossils for now.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> About to get the infusion.
> View attachment 242607


Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena !
> Homöopathic meds need a little longer but I am sure they will help. Until I have to be brave .... LOL !
> I take it funny although I am having pain. My pain is not to compare to what others have to suffer so I don` complain.


Still sending you some [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been out with my bestie today.
> 
> We went for a walk in the glorious Kent sunshine
> View attachment 242608
> 
> 
> And then had afternoon tea
> View attachment 242609
> 
> 
> @Moozillion - a proper English afternoon tea, Bea... you can’t see the jam and clotted cream for the scones but there was plenty


That's an awful lot of food for just you and your bestie. Did you eat it all?



Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all
> 
> Thought I would kick off the *Summer Solstice *with an early morning paddle. The water was perfectly still which helped create perfect reflections. Plenty of wildlife spotted, osprey, Blue Heron, white tail deer, bunches of turtles, a monster alligator snapping turtle, and many fish jumping.
> 
> Reflections - Looking West
> 
> View attachment 242611
> 
> 
> Mr Heron
> View attachment 242612
> View attachment 242614
> View attachment 242615
> 
> 
> Mr Turtle
> View attachment 242613



So very peaceful!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been out with my bestie today.
> 
> We went for a walk in the glorious Kent sunshine
> View attachment 242608
> 
> 
> And then had afternoon tea
> View attachment 242609
> 
> 
> @Moozillion - a proper English afternoon tea, Bea... you can’t see the jam and clotted cream for the scones but there was plenty


Yummmyyy. I am so jealous right now.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all
> 
> Thought I would kick off the *Summer Solstice *with an early morning paddle. The water was perfectly still which helped create perfect reflections. Plenty of wildlife spotted, osprey, Blue Heron, white tail deer, bunches of turtles, a monster alligator snapping turtle, and many fish jumping.
> 
> Reflections - Looking West
> 
> View attachment 242611
> 
> 
> Mr Heron
> View attachment 242612
> View attachment 242614
> View attachment 242615
> 
> 
> Mr Turtle
> View attachment 242613


Just love your nature photos.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks :hug:


Big Hug back. And an Angels kiss on the cheek.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Hmmmmm. Is all I can say. [emoji51] [emoji51]


On my phone those emojis where pulling an I'm okay but scared ...less and what am I going to do kind of grin. Not like the above angry look.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's an awful lot of food for just you and your bestie. Did you eat it all?



We managed the sandwiches and scones, but barely made a dent in the cake. We got given cake boxes to take away what we couldn’t manage!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We managed the sandwiches and scones, but barely made a dent in the cake. We got given cake boxes to take away what we couldn’t manage!


(Licking Lips)


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hope everyone is having a good day
For some reason I'm not getting alerts from this room anymore?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been out with my bestie today.
> 
> We went for a walk in the glorious Kent sunshine
> View attachment 242608
> 
> 
> And then had afternoon tea
> View attachment 242609
> 
> 
> @Moozillion - a proper English afternoon tea, Bea... you can’t see the jam and clotted cream for the scones but there was plenty


What beautiful green and blue colors !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> O how I do love that song. Great job Bee!


Thank you very much BamBam ! John Denver was a great singer with almost true and wonderful lyrics. I have had the great luck to see him at a live concert in Germany / Berlin. It was a very impressive event that I will never forget.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] Loved it. I was singing along with you. And btw I will definitely wait for you.[emoji8]


Thank you very much Carol for singing it with me. In my dreams I visit you and we`re singing together.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Sabine.
> I am so sorry about your legs. I really hope the homeopathic meds do help.


LOL ! I am the hoeopathic doctor........but I hope too that the meds will work.
With less trouble and anger they would work faster.
Shingles is a health problem when you are in permanent stress. Unfortunately


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day
> For some reason I'm not getting alerts from this room anymore?


I don't and then I do and then I don't again.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much BamBam ! John Denver was a great singer with almost true and wonderful lyrics. I have had the great luck to see him at a live concert in Germany / Berlin. It was a very impressive event that I will never forget.


You are so lucky. I would have loved to see him.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Carol for singing it with me. In my dreams I visit you and we`re singing together.


Leaving on a jet plane was always my favorite song.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We managed the sandwiches and scones, but barely made a dent in the cake. We got given cake boxes to take away what we couldn’t manage!


Would you send some cookies to Germany ???? LOL ! I love cookies !


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day
> For some reason I'm not getting alerts from this room anymore?


Hi Todd. Do you have blocked the alerts ? There is such a function on the forum.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> LOL ! I am the hoeopathic doctor........but I hope too that the meds will work.
> With less trouble and anger they would work faster.
> Shingles is a health problem when you are in permanent stress. Unfortunately


That is not good. Maybe you should join me with no coffee and stimulants for two weeks and see if it helps.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Leaving on a jet plane was always my favorite song.


I know. You told me and that`s why it pleases me so much to sing it for you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is not good. Maybe you should join me with no coffee and stimulants for two weeks and see if it helps.


I love coffe but I need no coffee. I can live without coffee, so it would work perfect: No coffee for you and me, no stress, endless talks about all things and no stress at all. It would help us both.
Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> Hi Todd. Do you have blocked the alerts ? There is such a function on the forum.


Not that I know of. It's ok, I don't have much of a life, so Im constantly clicking on the room when there's no alerts anyways.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love coffe but I need no coffee. I can live without coffee, so it would work perfect: No coffee for you and me, no stress, endless talks about all things and no stress at all. It would help us both.
> Sounds wonderful.


Yup. Perfect.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not that I know of. It's ok, I don't have much of a life, so Im constantly clicking on the room when there's no alerts anyways.


Lol. I do too. Glad you like us so much. How was your first day at your new job?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Would you send some cookies to Germany ???? LOL ! I love cookies !



They’ll have to be electronic 


Cookies, being of American origin, don’t feature in traditional British afternoon teas. Nor do biscuits... what Americans call cookies. 

However, we had 4 different sandwich fillings : cheese & pickle, ham & mustard, smoked salmon, cucumber
2 scones each with plentiful strawberry jam and clotted cream
Macarons, banana loaf, sponge cake, millionaires shortbread, rocky road (not exactly British, but home made)
Fresh Strawberries 

I’m happy to share the leftovers!


----------



## Bambam1989

Looking for some recommendations.
Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not that I know of. It's ok, I don't have much of a life, so Im constantly clicking on the room when there's no alerts anyways.



Hah ! Snap. Addicted to the CDR ( like all of us ). We should warn new members: Reading too often on TFO and CDR will make you addicted to read more.....


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Looking for some recommendations.
> Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?


Her own garden. Modeling clay.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Looking for some recommendations.
> Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?



Get her interested in wildlife. What do you have in the garden? What could you encourage?

Plant things to encourage different species of bees... or birds... or butterflies. Give her control of a corner of your garden. Research some plants, get feeders, nest/sleeping boxes, learn with her. 

How many species of bird visit your garden? What can be done to increase the range?

What comes by night? Could you get a camera trap? They’re great for getting youngsters out of bed early so they can check for night visitors. 

You’ll end up with a youngster who has an interest in science and preserving the planet. My daughter is now a professional ecologist.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Lol. I do too. Glad you like us so much. How was your first day at your new job?


Terrible to be honest, it's not for me.
I have some other options I'm going to look into. I might be being too picky maybe, but I'm highly qualified at what I do, and don't want to settle. I've been urged to go into management, but I'm a very sensitive person and don't know if I could handle firing people and such.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Looking for some recommendations.
> Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?


Also this. She can create her own mat for her room. I loved doing this when I was a kid.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Terrible to be honest, it's not for me.
> I have some other options I'm going to look into. I might be being too picky maybe, but I'm highly qualified at what I do, and don't want to settle. I've been urged to go into management, but I'm a very sensitive person and don't know if I could handle firing people and such.


What is it that you do if I may ask?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Terrible to be honest, it's not for me.
> I have some other options I'm going to look into. I might be being too picky maybe, but I'm highly qualified at what I do, and don't want to settle. I've been urged to go into management, but I'm a very sensitive person and don't know if I could handle firing people and such.


And yes it is a very difficult thing to do. Firing and hiring for that matter as well.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> They’ll have to be electronic
> View attachment 242624
> 
> Cookies, being of American origin, don’t feature in traditional British afternoon teas. Nor do biscuits... what Americans call cookies.
> 
> However, we had 4 different sandwich fillings : cheese & pickle, ham & mustard, smoked salmon, cucumber
> 2 scones each with plentiful strawberry jam and clotted cream
> Macarons, banana loaf, sponge cake, millionaires shortbread, rocky road (not exactly British, but home made)
> Fresh Strawberries
> 
> I’m happy to share the leftovers!


Hmmm.... thank you Linda. They are very yummy.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> What is it that you do if I may ask?


Warehouse logistics local and international, Shipping, receiving, coordination of transporting goods. I'm the guy that makes sure you get that thingy you ordered from Amazon on time


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hah ! Snap. Addicted to the CDR ( like all of us ). We should warn new members: Reading too often on TFO and CDR will make you addicted to read more.....


No. No we can't warn them. If we warn them how will we lure them into our web (if they exist) of stories and British puns?


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> You know, you guys quote so much here...



I’m afraid to respond now...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been out with my bestie today.
> 
> We went for a walk in the glorious Kent sunshine
> View attachment 242608
> 
> 
> And then had afternoon tea
> View attachment 242609
> 
> 
> @Moozillion - a proper English afternoon tea, Bea... you can’t see the jam and clotted cream for the scones but there was plenty



Yum!!!


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Warehouse logistics local and international, Shipping, receiving, coordination of transporting goods. I'm the guy that makes sure you get that thingy you ordered from Amazon on time


You are "my" guy LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m afraid to respond now...


You shouldn`t ! Think of the next 100.000 post !


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You mean we show the quote of the person we're responding to? We have to. There are so many posts that it would be confusing if we didn't show what we're responding to.



Say what? 
 [emoji173]️ 
P.S. Hi, Yvonne! Good to not-see you before you absquatulate somewhere


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No. No we can't warn them. If we warn them how will we lure them into our web (if they exist) of stories and British puns?


We will leave them one night in the wool spiders corner ( if she exist ). Waking up with new knitted underwear will make them stay forever here in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Kristoff = Soccer Guru



So it would seem, lol. 
Only I call it ‘football’.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Warehouse logistics local and international, Shipping, receiving, coordination of transporting goods. I'm the guy that makes sure you get that thingy you ordered from Amazon on time


Aaahh. Lol. Hmmm. I am in the import and export of frozen fish. From the fishing vessels which visit our port. So also a little bit in logistics. As far as containers etc are concerned anyway.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We managed the sandwiches and scones, but barely made a dent in the cake. We got given cake boxes to take away what we couldn’t manage!



What do they say about having your cake and eating it?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is not good. Maybe you should join me with no coffee and stimulants for two weeks and see if it helps.



Oh no, Carol, you will put Montgomery out of business!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Kristoff = Soccer Guru


I know. She fooled us all.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not that I know of. It's ok, I don't have much of a life, so Im constantly clicking on the room when there's no alerts anyways.



Did you start the new job today, Todd?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Looking for some recommendations.
> Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?



Geocaching!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know. You told me and that`s why it pleases me so much to sing it for you.


Well I thank you from the bottom of my heart as I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hah ! Snap. Addicted to the CDR ( like all of us ). We should warn new members: Reading too often on TFO and CDR will make you addicted to read more.....



Good idea! Let’s put that into the disclaimer!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> So it would seem, lol.
> Only I call it ‘football’.


We Americans are slow to catch up with the rest of the world it seems, like the imperial instead of metric system


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You are so lucky. I would have loved to see him.


I understand. It is sad that he died so young. His death was no accident to my opinion. I think he took his life.
But in his songs he lives forever.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Get her interested in wildlife. What do you have in the garden? What could you encourage?
> 
> Plant things to encourage different species of bees... or birds... or butterflies. Give her control of a corner of your garden. Research some plants, get feeders, nest/sleeping boxes, learn with her.
> 
> How many species of bird visit your garden? What can be done to increase the range?
> 
> What comes by night? Could you get a camera trap? They’re great for getting youngsters out of bed early so they can check for night visitors.
> 
> You’ll end up with a youngster who has an interest in science and preserving the planet. My daughter is now a professional ecologist.



@Bambam1989: What Linda said. Grow butterflies out of caterpillars for example?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Did you start the new job today, Todd?


I did unfortunately not a good fit, thanks for asking though!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Terrible to be honest, it's not for me.
> I have some other options I'm going to look into. I might be being too picky maybe, but I'm highly qualified at what I do, and don't want to settle. I've been urged to go into management, but I'm a very sensitive person and don't know if I could handle firing people and such.



Would you think of a startup?


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Warehouse logistics local and international, Shipping, receiving, coordination of transporting goods. I'm the guy that makes sure you get that thingy you ordered from Amazon on time



Oh, can I have a word with you over in corner 3?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> We will leave them one night in the wool spiders corner ( if she exist ). Waking up with new knitted underwear will make them stay forever here in the Cold Dark Room.


We will have to tell them enough stories and make them laugh alot with our expert puns.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Her own garden. Modeling clay.


She has clay but only wants to work with it if I'm sculpting too. When I mentioned gardening to her she gets this horrified look and says "but then I would have to pull weeds! That's just too much work!" 
I think that's why she likes my house plants. No weeding.
Kids...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, Carol, you will put Montgomery out of business!


Lol. He can bring us water with some lemon juice.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well I thank you from the bottom of my heart as I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> We will leave them one night in the wool spiders corner ( if she exist ). Waking up with new knitted underwear will make them stay forever here in the Cold Dark Room.



Yup. It’s easy to get attached.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> She has clay but only wants to work with it if I'm sculpting too. When I mentioned gardening to her she gets this horrified look and says "but then I would have to pull weeds! That's just too much work!"
> I think that's why she likes my house plants. No weeding.
> Kids...


Lol. And the spool knitting?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. He can bring us water with some lemon juice.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good idea! Let’s put that into the disclaimer!


I'm going to hide it in one of the corners.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Would you think of a startup?


I have honestly, I'm somewhat of an artist too. I've thought about something with that.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> What do they say about having your cake and eating it?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Oh, can I have a word with you over in corner 3?


Absolutely, off the record of course, and once were sure that leprechauns not around


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @Bambam1989: What Linda said. Grow butterflies out of caterpillars for example?


Silk worms. We used to have silk worms and then we would get them to spin patterns etc. Although I don't remember how we did it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, can I have a word with you over in corner 3?


No whispering in the CDR. Sounds to scary in the dark.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Get her interested in wildlife. What do you have in the garden? What could you encourage?
> 
> Plant things to encourage different species of bees... or birds... or butterflies. Give her control of a corner of your garden. Research some plants, get feeders, nest/sleeping boxes, learn with her.
> 
> How many species of bird visit your garden? What can be done to increase the range?
> 
> What comes by night? Could you get a camera trap? They’re great for getting youngsters out of bed early so they can check for night visitors.
> 
> You’ll end up with a youngster who has an interest in science and preserving the planet. My daughter is now a professional ecologist.


She already loves her critters. We have bird feeders and hummingbird feeders. She can identify more plants, animals and even bugs than my husband (I still have her beat though)
She likes helping me in the garden, just not weeding.
I have trouble finding things that challenge her anymore and so she will loose interest quickly in everything. I'll be working in the gardens and after 30 minutes she is bored. It's this way with EVERYTHING. 
So I was thinking if I could come up with enough new interesting things to do, maybe we will make it through the summer with our sanity intact.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> She already loves her critters. We have bird feeders and hummingbird feeders. She can identify more plants, animals and even bugs than my husband (I still have her beat though)
> She likes helping me in the garden, just not weeding.
> I have trouble finding things that challenge her anymore and so she will loose interest quickly in everything. I'll be working in the gardens and after 30 minutes she is bored. It's this way with EVERYTHING.
> So I was thinking if I could come up with enough new interesting things to do, maybe we will make it through the summer with our sanity intact.


Not sure how old your daughter is but photography can be entertaining?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> What do they say about having your cake and eating it?


It will make you fat?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Geocaching!!!


Don't think they do that here..


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 242627


[emoji3]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. And the spool knitting?


Perhaps, although I don't know if she will ever finish it..


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Geeez did anyone see that? What was Argentina's keeper thinking!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not sure how old your daughter is but photography can be entertaining?


Get her her own camera and she then play around with it. Even make her own electrical album.


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not sure how old your daughter is but photography can be entertaining?


She is 8.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> She already loves her critters. We have bird feeders and hummingbird feeders. She can identify more plants, animals and even bugs than my husband (I still have her beat though)
> She likes helping me in the garden, just not weeding.
> I have trouble finding things that challenge her anymore and so she will loose interest quickly in everything. I'll be working in the gardens and after 30 minutes she is bored. It's this way with EVERYTHING.
> So I was thinking if I could come up with enough new interesting things to do, maybe we will make it through the summer with our sanity intact.


Organise play dates with friends etc. Go to parks. Etc.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Geeez did anyone see that? What was Argentina's keeper thinking!


Oops. I forgot to watch. Been busy with other stuff.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Organise play dates with friends etc. Go to parks. Etc.


What friends. We don't really know anyone. 
Not many parks here either, at least not any I would take my kid(infested with druggies and hobos)


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> What friends. We don't really know anyone.
> Not many parks here either, at least not any I would take my kid(infested with druggies and hobos)


Oh Rap. That does make things very difficult.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't think they do that here..



I’m sure they do. There’s a free app to make sure, and even an association for your state https://www.wsgaonline.org.


----------



## Bambam1989

I can take her to the zoo. I think I'll buy her some beads and stuff and let her make some jewelry.
I just wish I could think of more stuff..


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure they do. There’s a free app to make sure, and even an association for your state https://www.wsgaonline.org.


I'll look more into it. It says there is a group in my area though.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I can take her to the zoo. I think I'll buy her some beads and stuff and let her make some jewelry.
> I just wish I could think of more stuff..


Sounds like a plan.


Bambam1989 said:


> I'll look more into it. It says there is a group in my area though.


Will be nice if you can join.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't think they do that here..


I think you'll find they do. It's a global phenomenon!
www.geocaching.com/play


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Looking for some recommendations.
> Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?



Does she make slime?


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Does she make slime?


She would probably love to do that!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been out with my bestie today.
> 
> We went for a walk in the glorious Kent sunshine
> View attachment 242608
> 
> 
> And then had afternoon tea
> View attachment 242609
> 
> 
> @Moozillion - a proper English afternoon tea, Bea... you can’t see the jam and clotted cream for the scones but there was plenty


OHMYGAWD!!!!!! That looks AM.A.ZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.
> 
> In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.


Good Lord, Dan. 
I don't know what to say. I so wish you could get a BREAK!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> She would probably love to do that!



My 12yr old and her friends are obsessed! There was a glue shortage at one time. She just uses YouTube to get different ideas. I’m so over it though!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM


Fabulous again Sabine !
You're certainly No 1 in the CDR charts!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Well, my new set of predictions just went down the drain... :-/


So winning the CDR pool is still just a pipe dream for you Lena?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Looking for some recommendations.
> Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?



Get her interested in photography. A class or lesson or two and a thread to share...her pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heres a pix of the Blue Heron i spotted a few times this morning. It flew out and landed on a log floating out in the middle....


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thank you very much. I am right now heading to Bristol Virginia to the cancer center so that I can get the first dosage of my Stelara. I am really hoping that it starts helping me quickly because if it don't I'm going to end up having to have a surgery anyway. The ulcer beside my stoma has continued to grow and now has a pocket going back under the skin that is approximately 2" wide and an inch long. That does not count the exposed part that was already there. I'm using a steroid and antibiotic cream on it but so far it has showed no signs of healing. Also where it is connected to my stoma there is not a whole lot they can do with the wound care. My leg is still swollen about twice the size of my other leg around the ankle and up the calf due to the erythema and something else they said I had down there. I am wake and get winded easily. It makes it hard to work or do what I need to do around home. Also I was told today that I have an electrical issue in my heart that is showing up on my EKGs. So I will most likely need to go to a Cardiologist to get that looked at. I wonder if it could just be from where I've had all of these issues for so long as well as the anemia. I'm hoping that if I can start getting the rest turned around whatever this electrical issue with my heart is will resolve itself.
> 
> In good news the feeling on my right side has come back to about 80 to 90% in my right side.


Many positive thoughts and best wishes are on their way to you from me Dan.
Hope the new treatment is successful and speedy!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all
> 
> Thought I would kick off the *Summer Solstice *with an early morning paddle. The water was perfectly still which helped create perfect reflections. Plenty of wildlife spotted, osprey, Blue Heron, white tail deer, bunches of turtles, a monster alligator snapping turtle, and many fish jumping.
> 
> Reflections - Looking West
> 
> View attachment 242611
> 
> 
> Mr Heron
> View attachment 242612
> View attachment 242614
> View attachment 242615
> 
> 
> Mr Turtle
> View attachment 242613


Paradise!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> You mean we show the quote of the person we're responding to? We have to. There are so many posts that it would be confusing if we didn't show what we're responding to.


It would make for some hilarious reading though!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I love coffe but I need no coffee. I can live without coffee, so it would work perfect: No coffee for you and me, no stress, endless talks about all things and no stress at all. It would help us both.
> Sounds wonderful.


Sounds like the perfect medicine for the two of you!!
But until that can be arranged I hope your treatments help relieve your health problems.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Looking for some recommendations.
> Since my daughter is now on summer break, I'm trying to think of some good ways to help entertain her. She has coloring books and does puzzles with me but those aren't going to hold her attention for long. Suggestions?


Kids love clay or plasticine to make models with.
Does she have Lego or similar?
What about den building?
My niece used to love the hand and foot painting we did outside on old rolls of wallpaper.
Cut and paste activities - catalogues are ideal for that.
Make a diorama in a shoebox - there are lots of ideas for that if you Google.
Pebble painting.
Memory/pairs games 
Nature treasure hunt - there are some good ones online.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Her own garden. Modeling clay.


Snap (re clay)


----------



## Maro2Bear

And after some early morning kayaking, an evening of crabbing was productive.

One can easily see why they are called BLUE Crabs!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> We Americans are slow to catch up with the rest of the world it seems, like the imperial instead of metric system


We use both in the UK, changing completely to metric didn't go down very well with everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


>


I love the muppets!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Geeez did anyone see that? What was Argentina's keeper thinking!


Nope - no idea what he did!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Nope - no idea what he did!



I missed that match too. What did he do?


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I can take her to the zoo. I think I'll buy her some beads and stuff and let her make some jewelry.
> I just wish I could think of more stuff..


Tile painting with acrylic paints is good fun too.
She could do a pattern or a simple picture of an animal.
Only dab the paint on with a thickish brush rather than use strokes.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Nope - no idea what he did!



I missed it!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres a pix of the Blue Heron i spotted a few times this morning. It flew out and landed on a log floating out in the middle....
> 
> View attachment 242647


if you hadn't said it was a log I would have thought he was on the back of a crocodile or alligator!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Tile painting with acrylic paints is good fun too.
> She could do a pattern or a simple picture of an animal.
> Only dab the paint on with a thickish brush rather than use strokes.


@Bambam1989 ......and glass painting too!
Decorate a drinking glass or tea light holder, or any old jar or bottle using glass paint or glass felt pens,
Ceramic mug or plate decorating is fun too.
You can buy kits that you can set in the oven or even microwave or just buy ceramic markers.
Kids also love making and modelling Salt dough.
My niece also enjoyed using Plaster of Paris model kits with moulds; sewing using cross stitch kits or if she finds the material difficult you can buy plastic mesh; making bookmarks with felt cloth or the black card that you scratch off to reveal bright colours like this......


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> So winning the CDR pool is still just a pipe dream for you Lena?



I saw that!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Lyn W

Gosh just noticed the time and it's time I wasn't here so Nos Da all Not see you tomorrow or over the weekend.
Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> I missed that match too. What did he do?


They passed it back to the keeper and instead of kicking it up field he tried to dribble kind of and kicked it straight to the Croatian player, who then kicked it right in the goal! Needless to say he probably lost his job today!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They passed it back to the keeper and instead of kicking it up field he tried to dribble kind of and kicked it straight to the Croatian player, who then kicked it right in the goal! Needless to say he probably lost his job today!



http://www.france24.com/en/20180621-caballero-howler-gifts-croatia-goal-world-cup?ref=tw_i


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> http://www.france24.com/en/20180621-caballero-howler-gifts-croatia-goal-world-cup?ref=tw_i


Lol ya it was a boneheaded move!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They passed it back to the keeper and instead of kicking it up field he tried to dribble kind of and kicked it straight to the Croatian player, who then kicked it right in the goal! Needless to say he probably lost his job today!



Oh geez!! What an idiot!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's a tennis day today. It's been kne every day this week as I havebeen watching it on television, but today I am heading up to Queen's in west London to watch it live 

@Bee62 Sabine your latest song was beautiful. I did have a think and 3 came to mind... Queen's "Love of my !ife", or "Who wants to live forever" and Elton John's "Your Song" ... I'll let you choose as I can't make my mind up

Dan I do hope your meds kkck in quickly and effectively. We do worry about you


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> So winning the CDR pool is still just a pipe dream for you Lena?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres a pix of the Blue Heron i spotted a few times this morning. It flew out and landed on a log floating out in the middle....
> 
> View attachment 242647


Such a beautiful bird.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It would make for some hilarious reading though!


LOL. That it would. We would have to play the guessing game and try and see who can match what response goes with which post.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And after some early morning kayaking, an evening of crabbing was productive.
> 
> One can easily see why they are called BLUE Crabs!
> 
> View attachment 242651


Do you do alot of crabbing? And do you have to have a permit to get crabs? They look awesome by the way. We don't get Blue Crabs here.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I missed that match too. What did he do?


He kicked the ball directly to the oposition resulting in them scoring a goal.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Gosh just noticed the time and it's time I wasn't here so Nos Da all Not see you tomorrow or over the weekend.
> Happy Friday!!!!


Nos Da Lyn, Sleep well!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's a tennis day today. It's been kne every day this week as I havebeen watching it on television, but today I am heading up to Queen's in west London to watch it live
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine your latest song was beautiful. I did have a think and 3 came to mind... Queen's "Love of my !ife", or "Who wants to live forever" and Elton John's "Your Song" ... I'll let you choose as I can't make my mind up
> 
> Dan I do hope your meds kkck in quickly and effectively. We do worry about you


Off on your adventures again...Awesome and looking forward to the postcards again. Fantastic choices for your songs. And Cheers to a wonderful Friday and good tennis matches.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Off on your adventures again...Awesome and looking forward to the postcards again. Fantastic choices for your songs. And Cheers to a wonderful Friday and good tennis matches.



Queen’s is probably the poshest tennis venue in the world. It’s in the middle of Kensington (home to Harrods). For one week a year the serving classes mix with some frightfully wealthy people, that have probably never ventured into Kent without their chauffeur, to watch tennis. There’s good people watching to be had here


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Queen’s is probably the poshest tennis venue in the world. It’s in the middle of Kensington (home to Harrods). For one week a year the serving classes mix with some frightfully wealthy people, that have probably never ventured into Kent without their chauffeur, to watch tennis. There’s good people watching to be had here


Lol. People watching is fun.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It will make you fat?


Alas! We live in an imperfect world (


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Kids love clay or plasticine to make models with.
> Does she have Lego or similar?
> What about den building?
> My niece used to love the hand and foot painting we did outside on old rolls of wallpaper.
> Cut and paste activities - catalogues are ideal for that.
> Make a diorama in a shoebox - there are lots of ideas for that if you Google.
> Pebble painting.
> Memory/pairs games
> Nature treasure hunt - there are some good ones online.
> Hope that helps.


I'm stealing these for our summer too!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> We use both in the UK, changing completely to metric didn't go down very well with everyone.


You guys are still miles behind!


----------



## Kristoff

Happy Friday, roommates!
Daughter got the first place (among her classmates) at her school’s science fair. “Women in Science” and “Women Who Changed the World” are some of her favorite books. [emoji23] 
We’re traveling that side of the Atlantic on Wednesday already!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Happy Friday, roommates!
> Daughter got the first place (among her classmates) at her school’s science fair. “Women in Science” and “Women Who Changed the World” are some of her favorite books. [emoji23]
> We’re traveling that side of the Atlantic on Wednesday already!


Happy Friday, and conrads to your daughter


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Do you do alot of crabbing? And do you have to have a permit to get crabs? They look awesome by the way. We don't get Blue Crabs here.



The crabbing season runs from April until October, but, they really are just now coming up this far into the Bay where we can easily catch them. Yes and no on license, depends on the type of crabbing gear one uses. License is just $5.00


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those interested... and lucky enough to be looking to grab a spot of tea...I just saw this article


https://www.thecuriousexplorers.com/europe/united-kingdom/cheap-afternoon-teas-in-london/


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> For those interested... and lucky enough to be looking to grab a spot of tea...I just saw this article
> 
> 
> https://www.thecuriousexplorers.com/europe/united-kingdom/cheap-afternoon-teas-in-london/



Should save this for (some unspecified) future! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Happy Friday, and conrads to your daughter



Thank you.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Queen’s is probably the poshest tennis venue in the world. It’s in the middle of Kensington (home to Harrods). For one week a year the serving classes mix with some frightfully wealthy people, that have probably never ventured into Kent without their chauffeur, to watch tennis. There’s good people watching to be had here



Bucket list item # 5,271 [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You guys are still miles behind!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy Friday, roommates!
> Daughter got the first place (among her classmates) at her school’s science fair. “Women in Science” and “Women Who Changed the World” are some of her favorite books. [emoji23]
> We’re traveling that side of the Atlantic on Wednesday already!


Well done daughter. 1 point for daughters.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> For those interested... and lucky enough to be looking to grab a spot of tea...I just saw this article
> 
> 
> https://www.thecuriousexplorers.com/europe/united-kingdom/cheap-afternoon-teas-in-london/



WONDERFUL!!!! Thanks!!!![emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The crabbing season runs from April until October, but, they really are just now coming up this far into the Bay where we can easily catch them. Yes and no on license, depends on the type of crabbing gear one uses. License is just $5.00


A good way to supplement your food coffers then.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For those interested... and lucky enough to be looking to grab a spot of tea...I just saw this article
> 
> 
> https://www.thecuriousexplorers.com/europe/united-kingdom/cheap-afternoon-teas-in-london/


Should not have looked at that. Now i want a spot of tea.


----------



## Moozillion

TEA AT BEA'S OF BLOOMSBURY!!!!!!!!!!! Bucket list items 5,272, 5,273 and 5,274!!!!!!!!! 
And since MY name is Bea, I MUST have my photo taken by the sign with the name on it!!!!!!

THANK YOU MARO2BEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> TEA AT BEA'S OF BLOOMSBURY!!!!!!!!!!! Bucket list items 5,272, 5,273 and 5,274!!!!!!!!!
> And since MY name is Bea, I MUST have my photo taken by the sign with the name on it!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU MARO2BEAR!!!!!!!



Vacation plans, perhaps?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I can take her to the zoo. I think I'll buy her some beads and stuff and let her make some jewelry.
> I just wish I could think of more stuff..


Pen pal? Visit old people in their old people's home? Volunteer at an animal shelter? See if there's a stable nearby where she can volunteer to help with the cleaning chores? Bake cookies together then make ice cream sandwiches? Visit the beach? Make a fort out of cardboard boxes? Make a list, then send her on a scavenger hunt? Make a safe fire in the backyard and roast hot dogs? Get a kiddie pool and fill it with water, then make paper boats and blow them on the water through a straw? Visit the fire station? Go rock collecting, then clean them up and paint them using poster paints? Bake cupcakes in ice cream cones then decorate them? Make bird feeders by covering pine cones in peanut butter and rolling in bird seed? If you have a Lowe's or Home Depot in your town, take a kid's workshop? Have her try to figure out what kinds of things she can do with a brown paper bag?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Pen pal? Visit old people in their old people's home? Volunteer at an animal shelter? See if there's a stable nearby where she can volunteer to help with the cleaning chores? Bake cookies together then make ice cream sandwiches? Visit the beach? Make a fort out of cardboard boxes? Make a list, then send her on a scavenger hunt? Make a safe fire in the backyard and roast hot dogs? Get a kiddie pool and fill it with water, then make paper boats and blow them on the water through a straw? Visit the fire station? Go rock collecting, then clean them up and paint them using poster paints? Bake cupcakes in ice cream cones then decorate them? Make bird feeders by covering pine cones in peanut butter and rolling in bird seed? If you have a Lowe's or Home Depot in your town, take a kid's workshop? Have her try to figure out what kinds of things she can do with a brown paper bag?



Wow Yvonne, impressive!!
I don’t even know you anymore!![emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Wow Yvonne, impressive!!
> I don’t even know you anymore!![emoji3]


(Sh-h--h Google is my friend!)


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> (Sh-h--h Google is my friend!)



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Momof4

I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!! 
I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it. 

It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750



WOW!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Pen pal? Visit old people in their old people's home? Volunteer at an animal shelter? See if there's a stable nearby where she can volunteer to help with the cleaning chores? Bake cookies together then make ice cream sandwiches? Visit the beach? Make a fort out of cardboard boxes? Make a list, then send her on a scavenger hunt? Make a safe fire in the backyard and roast hot dogs? Get a kiddie pool and fill it with water, then make paper boats and blow them on the water through a straw? Visit the fire station? Go rock collecting, then clean them up and paint them using poster paints? Bake cupcakes in ice cream cones then decorate them? Make bird feeders by covering pine cones in peanut butter and rolling in bird seed? If you have a Lowe's or Home Depot in your town, take a kid's workshop? Have her try to figure out what kinds of things she can do with a brown paper bag?


Wow. Those are some good ideas[emoji5]


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750


Surprisingly, I don't think I've ever owned one..


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Surprisingly, I don't think I've ever owned one..



Usually it’s just a one and done plant!
This just never made it to the trash after New Years! It was blue when given to me.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750



Beautiful! But that kitty looks like it wants to hunt it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750



Just be careful.... Not good for kitty cats who like to munch..!

Here is what i quickly found


While *poinsettias* are commonly “hyped” as *poisonous* plants, they rarely are, and the poisoning is greatly exaggerated. When ingested, mild signs of vomiting, drooling, or rarely, diarrhea may be seen. If the milky sap is exposed to skin, dermal irritation (including redness, swelling, and itchiness) may develop.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Pen pal? Visit old people in their old people's home? Volunteer at an animal shelter? See if there's a stable nearby where she can volunteer to help with the cleaning chores? Bake cookies together then make ice cream sandwiches? Visit the beach? Make a fort out of cardboard boxes? Make a list, then send her on a scavenger hunt? Make a safe fire in the backyard and roast hot dogs? Get a kiddie pool and fill it with water, then make paper boats and blow them on the water through a straw? Visit the fire station? Go rock collecting, then clean them up and paint them using poster paints? Bake cupcakes in ice cream cones then decorate them? Make bird feeders by covering pine cones in peanut butter and rolling in bird seed? If you have a Lowe's or Home Depot in your town, take a kid's workshop? Have her try to figure out what kinds of things she can do with a brown paper bag?


Wow Yvonne some good stuff in that list


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Pen pal? Visit old people in their old people's home? Volunteer at an animal shelter? See if there's a stable nearby where she can volunteer to help with the cleaning chores? Bake cookies together then make ice cream sandwiches? Visit the beach? Make a fort out of cardboard boxes? Make a list, then send her on a scavenger hunt? Make a safe fire in the backyard and roast hot dogs? Get a kiddie pool and fill it with water, then make paper boats and blow them on the water through a straw? Visit the fire station? Go rock collecting, then clean them up and paint them using poster paints? Bake cupcakes in ice cream cones then decorate them? Make bird feeders by covering pine cones in peanut butter and rolling in bird seed? If you have a Lowe's or Home Depot in your town, take a kid's workshop? Have her try to figure out what kinds of things she can do with a brown paper bag?


Between you and Lyn i think the holidays for Bambam's daughter is covered.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750


How awesome is that. I would leave it where it is happy.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Surprisingly, I don't think I've ever owned one..


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Usually it’s just a one and done plant!
> This just never made it to the trash after New Years! It was blue when given to me.


Wow. And now its white. That is one special plant.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful! But that kitty looks like it wants to hunt it



He is so nosy!! He never misses a thing!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> He is so nosy!! He never misses a thing!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> He is so nosy!! He never misses a thing!!


You know what they say about cats and curiosity.


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 242766


Why? I don't understand.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They passed it back to the keeper and instead of kicking it up field he tried to dribble kind of and kicked it straight to the Croatian player, who then kicked it right in the goal! Needless to say he probably lost his job today!


Silly boy!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's a tennis day today. It's been kne every day this week as I havebeen watching it on television, but today I am heading up to Queen's in west London to watch it live
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine your latest song was beautiful. I did have a think and 3 came to mind... Queen's "Love of my !ife", or "Who wants to live forever" and Elton John's "Your Song" ... I'll let you choose as I can't make my mind up
> 
> Dan I do hope your meds kkck in quickly and effectively. We do worry about you


Hope you have had a wonderful day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Wow. And now its white. That is one special plant.



They are bred to have red, white, pink or a mix of colorful “bracts” .. so having a white one is normal. And makes sense if they were dyed a color by the local florist. A lot easier to tint a white bract to blue or some other color.


In botany, a *bract* is a modified or specialized leaf, especially one associated with a reproductive structure such as a flower, inflorescence axis or cone scale. Bracts are often (but not always) different from foliage leaves. They may be smaller, larger, or of a different color, shape, or texture. Typically, they also look different from the parts of the flower, such as the petals or sepals. The state of having bracts is referred to as *bracteate*[1] or *bracteolate*, and conversely the state of lacking them is referred to as *ebracteate*[2] and *ebracteolate*, without bracts.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You guys are still miles behind!


Yup - we made a good start but just couldn't go the distance and measure up to our EU friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750


I had one which survived a few years with very little care but sadly last autumn it gave up!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Another lovely day in my corner of the world.
Managed to keep Lola out in the sun for a while but just noticed that he has a red mark on his neck while I was soaking him.
He may have caught it in the garden as he tried to barge his way through my hebe shrub or maybe a sting.
I have washed it with saline solution and put some Savlon antiseptic cream on it so will keep an eye on it.
He is lively enough and has eaten well since I've been home but still not feeding himself as he used to.


I have found a tortoise sanctuary called the International Tortoise Association not too far from me - can't believe I haven't heard of them before.
The good thing is they take torts while keepers are on holiday. So I am going to check them out in case I ever need them, but would only use them if there tort hygiene and husbandry is good. Will be paying them a visit.
Hope you have all had a good day and are looking forward to a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Happy Friday, roommates!
> Daughter got the first place (among her classmates) at her school’s science fair. “Women in Science” and “Women Who Changed the World” are some of her favorite books. [emoji23]
> We’re traveling that side of the Atlantic on Wednesday already!


Well done to your daughter, and hope your packing is under control.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well done to your daughter, and hope your packing is under control.



Packing??! Aaaah! *running around in panic*


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I'm stealing these for our summer too!


Kite making is good fun too - there's a really easy one you can make with A4 paper and a kebab stick which you can decorate and add tails tp etc.
It does actually fly too. I'll see if I can find the instructions.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Packing??! Aaaah! *running around in panic*


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750


That poor plant is really confused. It's June, man.



CarolM said:


> How awesome is that. I would leave it where it is happy.


Stuffed in the back of the garage with no light or water???


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> They are bred to have red, white, pink or a mix of colorful “bracts” .. so having a white one is normal. And makes sense if they were dyed a color by the local florist. A lot easier to tint a white bract to blue or some other color.
> 
> 
> In botany, a *bract* is a modified or specialized leaf, especially one associated with a reproductive structure such as a flower, inflorescence axis or cone scale. Bracts are often (but not always) different from foliage leaves. They may be smaller, larger, or of a different color, shape, or texture. Typically, they also look different from the parts of the flower, such as the petals or sepals. The state of having bracts is referred to as *bracteate*[1] or *bracteolate*, and conversely the state of lacking them is referred to as *ebracteate*[2] and *ebracteolate*, without bracts.


I didn't think about it being dyed. Good point.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yup - we made a good start but just couldn't go the distance and measure up to our EU friends.


We only use the metric system here. So obviously we are even further behind.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I had one which survived a few years with very little care but sadly last autumn it gave up!


Oh that is sad.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh that is sad.


Think I overwatered it. They seem to like neglect!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Another lovely day in my corner of the world.
> Managed to keep Lola out in the sun for a while but just noticed that he has a red mark on his neck while I was soaking him.
> He may have caught it in the garden as he tried to barge his way through my hebe shrub or maybe a sting.
> I have washed it with saline solution and put some Savlon antiseptic cream on it so will keep an eye on it.
> He is lively enough and has eaten well since I've been home but still not feeding himself as he used to.
> 
> 
> I have found a tortoise sanctuary called the International Tortoise Association not too far from me - can't believe I haven't heard of them before.
> The good thing is they take torts while keepers are on holiday. So I am going to check them out in case I ever need them, but would only use them if there tort hygiene and husbandry is good. Will be paying them a visit.
> Hope you have all had a good day and are looking forward to a wonderful weekend!


Glad you have had a good day and good find on the sanctuary. It is always useful to find a place who can take good care of your babies while you are away.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Packing??! Aaaah! *running around in panic*


Shame. Have a cup of tea and then start again in a less stressed frame of mind.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> We only use the metric system here. So obviously we are even further behind.


Hi Carol,
I would think you are ahead of the UK - we use metric and imperial.
We teach the metric system in schools, but then in pubs we still order in pints and halves, our milk still has pints on the labels and we travel in miles and speed is miles per hour. Our weights are usually in grams and Kgs but people still convert it back. It sounds confusing but somehow it works.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That poor plant is really confused. It's June, man.
> 
> 
> Stuffed in the back of the garage with no light or water???


Well it obviously liked it enough to thrive up until now. When it comes to plants my philosophy has always been if it is thriving then leave it alone.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Think I overwatered it. They seem to like neglect!


Lol.


----------



## Lyn W

--


CarolM said:


> Glad you have had a good day and good find on the sanctuary. It is always useful to find a place who can take good care of your babies while you are away.


My sister told me about it.
When I first had Lola I googled tort organisations and came up with the Tortoise Trust and the British Association of Tortoise Keepers and TTF but don't remember seeing that one - which is far closer to me.
Very pleased to have found it. I have to become a member if I want Lola to stay there.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol,
> I would think you are ahead of the UK - we use metric and imperial.
> We teach the metric system in schools, but then in pubs we still order in pints and halves, our milk still has pints on the labels and we travel in miles and speed is miles per hour. Our weights are usually in grams and Kgs but people still convert it back. It sounds confusing but somehow it works.


For me the TFO is confusing enough. I have to always google how many centimetres this much inches equals to. What degree celsius this much Farenheit equals to etc etc. Your system would completely confuse me.


----------



## Lyn W

Just off to get my cornflakes, can't think of anything else I fancy to eat at the moment but starving so it will have to do!!!
See you later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Just off to get my cornflakes, can't think of anything else I fancy to eat at the moment but starving so it will have to do!!!
> See you later.


Ciao and enjoy the cornflakes. Now of course i will be having cornflakes in the morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Just off to get my cornflakes, can't think of anything else I fancy to eat at the moment but starving so it will have to do!!!
> See you later.



Wait.... not Weetabix?

*Weetabix* is a whole grain wheat breakfast cereal produced by Weetabix Limited in the United Kingdom


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait.... not Weetabix?
> 
> *Weetabix* is a whole grain wheat breakfast cereal produced by Weetabix Limited in the United Kingdom


We have that here too. I had jungle oats this morning. Banana flavour with some cinnamon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow.. Switzerland defeat Serbia... 2 vs 1


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait.... not Weetabix?
> 
> *Weetabix* is a whole grain wheat breakfast cereal produced by Weetabix Limited in the United Kingdom



I love Weetabix!! It’s my winter cereal!!
Love it warm with some sugar.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I didn't think about it being dyed. Good point.



I knew it was dyed. I didn’t really care for the color but it was a gift.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That poor plant is really confused. It's June, man.
> 
> 
> Stuffed in the back of the garage with no light or water???



Yeppers!!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I love Weetabix!! It’s my winter cereal!!
> Love it warm with some sugar.


The best. I also like wheat pronutro with hot milk.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.. Switzerland defeat Serbia... 2 vs 1


Dam wrong again.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I have no idea how I'm doing this but I've made me comeback


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> --
> My sister told me about it.
> When I first had Lola I googled tort organisations and came up with the Tortoise Trust and the British Association of Tortoise Keepers and TTF but don't remember seeing that one - which is far closer to me.
> Very pleased to have found it. I have to become a member if I want Lola to stay there.


Well if they look after them well then it will be worth it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You guys are still miles behind!



That’s inching towards a good pun [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Happy Friday, roommates!
> Daughter got the first place (among her classmates) at her school’s science fair. “Women in Science” and “Women Who Changed the World” are some of her favorite books. [emoji23]
> We’re traveling that side of the Atlantic on Wednesday already!



Well done daughter. Have a great trip!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I have no idea how I'm doing this but I've made me comeback


Well done on that. Between you and Lena there is no way i can catch up. I think for the next world cup i will be asking the two of you to give me my picks so i can win my work pool. Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s inching towards a good pun [emoji849]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> For those interested... and lucky enough to be looking to grab a spot of tea...I just saw this article
> 
> 
> https://www.thecuriousexplorers.com/europe/united-kingdom/cheap-afternoon-teas-in-london/



If any of you end up in London for afternoon tea, consult ME! 

1. I know where to get good ones
2. I’ll take you


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If any of you end up in London for afternoon tea, consult ME!
> 
> 1. I know where to get good ones
> 2. I’ll take you


Deal.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750



Mine’s still going strong


----------



## DE42

Have some mild chest pain after the infusion. But I think the swelling in my leg is a little better.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Mine’s still going strong
> View attachment 242783


Mom had one for 3 years. But after the red leaves fell off it never produced any .ore of them. Just lots of small green ones.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> That poor plant is really confused. It's June, man.
> 
> 
> Stuffed in the back of the garage with no light or water???


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mine’s still going strong
> View attachment 242783


That is beautiful. I know it as a christmas plant. They always come out in the shops around xmas.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Have some mild chest pain after the infusion. But I think the swelling in my leg is a little better.


That is good on the swelling not so much on the chest pain. What does the doc say about it?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Have some mild chest pain after the infusion. But I think the swelling in my leg is a little better.



That sounds promising.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.. Switzerland defeat Serbia... 2 vs 1



Not my day today


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I have no idea how I'm doing this but I've made me comeback



Are you leading in the CDR pool now? You were very close to it!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. A full day of tennis today which was much enjoyed. 

Only one postcard today



Tomorrow we’re getting up very early... to go for shopping and lunch... in Calais, France. The weather is looking good again


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That’s inching towards a good pun [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well done daughter. Have a great trip!



Thank you. And... *still running around in panic*


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not my day today


I take it you and Linda were watching the match as the both of you surfaced afterwards.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are you leading in the CDR pool now? You were very close to it!


Yip he is.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well done on that. Between you and Lena there is no way i can catch up. I think for the next world cup i will be asking the two of you to give me my picks so i can win my work pool. Lol



It’s still a long way to go.  Wish I was half as good with those lottery numbers!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I take it you and Linda were watching the match as the both of you surfaced afterwards.



No we haven’t seen any football today. We got home about an hour and a half ago then had showers and sorted out something to eat.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> If any of you end up in London for afternoon tea, consult ME!
> 
> 1. I know where to get good ones
> 2. I’ll take you



Fantastic!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A full day of tennis today which was much enjoyed.
> 
> Only one postcard today
> View attachment 242784
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we’re getting up very early... to go for shopping and lunch... in Calais, France. The weather is looking good again


Nice. While you there can you pick up some gloves and a warm jacket for me please. And maybe some french cheese.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I take it you and Linda were watching the match as the both of you surfaced afterwards.


I forgot Linda was watching the tennis. Lol


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I take it you and Linda were watching the match as the both of you surfaced afterwards.



I was watching “Peaky Blinders”


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No we haven’t seen any football today. We got home about an hour and a half ago then had showers and sorted out something to eat.


Lol. I had forgotten that you were watching the tennis today.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip he is.



Congratulations, Todd! 
I can finally go mingle with the rest of the group!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s still a long way to go.  Wish I was half as good with those lottery numbers!


Oh boy. Me too. I need to retire and build a huge tortoise sanctuary.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Well done on that. Between you and Lena there is no way i can catch up. I think for the next world cup i will be asking the two of you to give me my picks so i can win my work pool. Lol


Mine have mostly been lucky guesses!


----------



## Bambam1989

Had to go grocery shopping today. While I was out I bought some paints, 3 cheap canvas boards and some little ceramic animals.
We will be painting rocks and she will get to paint one of the boards. The other two boards we are going to use to make melted crayon art. The ceramic animals will get to be painted too... Maybe this will be enough entertainment for this week?
Hubby has requested a chocolate cream pie for the weekend, so I'll be baking that tonight.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Had to go grocery shopping today. While I was out I bought some paints, 3 cheap canvas boards and some little ceramic animals.
> We will be painting rocks and she will get to paint one of the boards. The other two boards we are going to use to make melted crayon art. The ceramic animals will get to be painted too... Maybe this will be enough entertainment for this week?
> Hubby has requested a chocolate cream pie for the weekend, so I'll be baking that tonight.


Yummy. Sounds delicious.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! Saturday tomorrow and no Russian school for us!! Almost the summer holidays all around. 

There’s a Saint John’s Eve tomorrow, which is traditionally celebrated by burning a witch (NB: an effigy!) on a bonfire. But this spring+summer have been too hot, so there’s limited permission for burning fires. There would still be festivities and free events at the museums.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Had to go grocery shopping today. While I was out I bought some paints, 3 cheap canvas boards and some little ceramic animals.
> We will be painting rocks and she will get to paint one of the boards. The other two boards we are going to use to make melted crayon art. The ceramic animals will get to be painted too... Maybe this will be enough entertainment for this week?
> Hubby has requested a chocolate cream pie for the weekend, so I'll be baking that tonight.



Good start, Bambam! [emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! Saturday tomorrow and no Russian school for us!! Almost the summer holidays all around.
> 
> There’s a Saint John’s Eve tomorrow, which is traditionally celebrated by burning a witch (NB: an effigy!) on a bonfire. But this spring+summer have been too hot, so there’s limited permission for burning fires. There would still be festivities and free events at the museums.


Sounds like fun. Have a great time.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was watching “Peaky Blinders”


I'm watching the movie ' Baby Driver'


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations, Todd!
> I can finally go mingle with the rest of the group!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> That is good on the swelling not so much on the chest pain. What does the doc say about it?


I've not talked to the doctor about it yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait.... not Weetabix?
> 
> *Weetabix* is a whole grain wheat breakfast cereal produced by Weetabix Limited in the United Kingdom


Never been a weetabix fan - too mushy for me,


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I've not talked to the doctor about it yet.


Okay. Just be careful and take it easy.


----------



## Bambam1989

My daughter just came running up to me with a new weed. It's self-heal and I didn't know I had any.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My daughter just came running up to me with a new weed. It's self-heal and I didn't know I had any.


I dont even know what that is.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I dont even know what that is.


https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=304&c=6#.Wy1dTNBlA0M


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. And... *still running around in panic*


Just take empty suitcases and go on a shopping spree to buy all new clothes when you get there!
Easy - problem solved!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My daughter just came running up to me with a new weed. It's self-heal and I didn't know I had any.


Tortoise table says feed in moderation.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=304&c=6#.Wy1dTNBlA0M


I don't think we get that here. Or at least i haven't seen any.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Tortoise table says feed in moderation.


They are pretty sad looking, definitely not doing well in their current spot... I wonder how they do with transplanting? O dear, where would I even move them to![emoji33] 
Google here I come.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Had to go grocery shopping today. While I was out I bought some paints, 3 cheap canvas boards and some little ceramic animals.
> We will be painting rocks and she will get to paint one of the boards. The other two boards we are going to use to make melted crayon art. The ceramic animals will get to be painted too... Maybe this will be enough entertainment for this week?
> Hubby has requested a chocolate cream pie for the weekend, so I'll be baking that tonight.


That will keep her busy - painting plant pots is also something kids like.
String art keeps them busy too, just keep it simple. It fascinates them how straight lines can make curves,


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! Saturday tomorrow and no Russian school for us!! Almost the summer holidays all around.
> 
> There’s a Saint John’s Eve tomorrow, which is traditionally celebrated by burning a witch (NB: an effigy!) on a bonfire. But this spring+summer have been too hot, so there’s limited permission for burning fires. There would still be festivities and free events at the museums.


Nos Da Lena have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> They are pretty sad looking, definitely not doing well in their current spot... I wonder how they do with transplanting? O dear, where would I even move them to![emoji33]
> Google here I come.


Lol and the first thing that comes up when i googled it was how to get rid of them[emoji23] and you want to propagate them. You must have a tortoise[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That will keep her busy - painting plant pots is also something kids like.
> String art keeps them busy too, just keep it simple. It fascinates them how straight lines can make curves,


Macrame pot plant hangers is good as well. And those beads can be used in it as well.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> They are pretty sad looking, definitely not doing well in their current spot... I wonder how they do with transplanting? O dear, where would I even move them to![emoji33]
> Google here I come.


Pots!?


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Pots!?


I'm all out of pots... Hmm maybe a few stylishly decorated, repurposed sour cream tubs. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm all out of pots... Hmm maybe a few stylishly decorated, repurposed sour cream tubs. Lol


Your daughter could mosiac them.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A full day of tennis today which was much enjoyed.
> 
> Only one postcard today
> View attachment 242784
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we’re getting up very early... to go for shopping and lunch... in Calais, France. The weather is looking good again


Another wonderful day for you. It must be great living so close to the south coast to be able to just hop over the Channel!
Adam would be putting in his order for cheese if he was here.
Have a great time.


----------



## CarolM

Well I am out for the night. So Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well I am out for the night. So Good Night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Night Night Carol, Sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm not going to be too late either I am dog sitting Sat and Sunday so have to be up early to collect the pooch.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Oh boy. Me too. I need to retire and build a huge tortoise sanctuary.



Just move in with Yvonne, she would love the company [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Mine’s still going strong
> View attachment 242783



Now that looks healthy!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> That’s inching towards a good pun [emoji849]



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> If any of you end up in London for afternoon tea, consult ME!
> 
> 1. I know where to get good ones
> 2. I’ll take you



If I ever take a trip to England, and all kidding aside, I truly hope to, I will be chatting with you well beforehand!!!
Would LOVE to have an English tea with you![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'm done reading the forums for tonight too.
So will not see you over the weekend but until then take care and Nos Da pawb!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> If any of you end up in London for afternoon tea, consult ME!
> 
> 1. I know where to get good ones
> 2. I’ll take you




How about a pub and a beer?!?![emoji481][emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## Momof4

Happy weekend CDR!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Not my day today



I know....lots of missed opportunities!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Happy weekend CDR!!
> View attachment 242801



Back at you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just move in with Yvonne, she would love the company [emoji6]


 NO!!!!! (Yvonne holds out the cross in front of her)


Momof4 said:


> Happy weekend CDR!!
> View attachment 242801


It's too hot to have dogs laying on you.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Happy weekend CDR!!
> View attachment 242801


What a LOVELY picture!!!!! You really are very pretty!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> NO!!!!! (Yvonne holds out the cross in front of her)
> 
> It's too hot to have dogs laying on you.



Not in a/c! 
This dog doesn’t like to be touched too much but he’s always glued to me!!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> What a LOVELY picture!!!!! You really are very pretty!!!!



You are to kind!! Thank you!!


----------



## Bambam1989

My chocolate pie is done! Made completely from scratch, even the crust[emoji1] 
I'll post another post later tonight when hubby cuts into it... We are going to stay up really late and binge watch some shows and eat pie when he gets home from work. Yay weekend!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bambam1989 said:


> My chocolate pie is done! Made completely from scratch, even the crust[emoji1]
> I'll post another post later tonight when hubby cuts into it... We are going to stay up really late and binge watch some shows and eat pie when he gets home from work. Yay weekend!


Whoops forgot the picture


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Whoops forgot the picture
> View attachment 242822



I think my invite was lost!!

I really would like the recipe!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I think my invite was lost!!
> 
> I really would like the recipe!


I'm afraid that this is a party for just 2[emoji12] 
I'll post it here in just a moment! I'm quite proud of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Now that looks healthy!!! Good job!!!



It’s fading a bit now. It’s been in our conservatory ever since we got it in December. I think it likes the light and that it’s relatively cool (the conservatory is north facing)


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> How about a pub and a beer?!?![emoji481][emoji481][emoji481]



I can do that too.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Happy weekend CDR!!
> View attachment 242801



Happy weekend to you too


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> NO!!!!! (Yvonne holds out the cross in front of her)
> 
> It's too hot to have dogs laying on you.



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Whoops forgot the picture
> View attachment 242822



Ooh yummy!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I think my invite was lost!!
> 
> I really would like the recipe!



And me!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s a beautiful Saturday morning just before 6am. 

JoesDad has confessed that he booked a channel tunnel crossing half an hour earlier than usual by mistake. [emoji849]

While I was reluctant to get up so early, it is gorgeous outside. 

Not see you later. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Bambam1989

Here is the recipe for my CHOCOLATE CREAM PIE
Ingredients- for filling
1 pie crust
4 egg yolks
1 Cup of Sugar
1/2 Cup of unsweetened COCOA powder
1/4 Cup of cornstarch
3 tablespoon vegetable oil
2 1/2 Cup of milk
1 tablespoon butter
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla

Ingredients- for Meringue
4 eggs whites
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar 
1/2 Cup sugar

Pre bake your pie crust. I do so at 450F for about 8 minutes.
Adjust your oven temp to 325F. Separate your egg yolks from whites.
Filling-
In a medium saucepan stir together sugar, cornstarch, cocoa powder until well combined. Add oil and milk. Cook and stir over medium-high heat until thickened and bubbly. Reduce heat to low and continue to stir for another 2minutes. Remove from heat
Beat your yolks
Scoop several spoonfuls (about 1/2 Cup) of filling into the bowl of yolks and stir it together. Then pour yolk mixture back into filling and return to heat. Bring back up to a gentle boil, stirring continuously. Reduce heat to low and cook and stir another 2minutes. Remove from heat. Mix in butter and vanilla.
Meringue- 
In a large mixing bowl combine egg whites, vanilla, and cream of tartar. Beat with an electric mixer until soft peaks form. Slowly start adding in the sugar, mixing it in as you slowly add it. Beat on high until stiff peaks form (consistency of shaving cream).
Add filling to pie crust and smooth out. Top with meringue, spread it all the way to the crust. Bake for 30minutes. Cool on wire rack for about an hour, then chill for at least 3 hours.


----------



## Bambam1989

I've made it this way for several years now and it always turns out nicely, not an extremely sweet chocolate pie either.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I dont even know what that is.



Me neither!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Just take empty suitcases and go on a shopping spree to buy all new clothes when you get there!
> Easy - problem solved!



I’m seriously considering that!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is the recipe for my CHOCOLATE CREAM PIE
> Ingredients- for filling
> 1 pie crust
> 4 egg yolks
> 1 Cup of Sugar
> 1/2 Cup of unsweetened COCOA powder
> 1/4 Cup of cornstarch
> 3 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 2 1/2 Cup of milk
> 1 tablespoon butter
> 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
> 
> Ingredients- for Meringue
> 4 eggs whites
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
> 1/2 Cup sugar
> 
> Pre bake your pie crust. I do so at 450F for about 8 minutes.
> Adjust your oven temp to 325F. Separate your egg yolks from whites.
> Filling-
> In a medium saucepan stir together sugar, cornstarch, cocoa powder until well combined. Add oil and milk. Cook and stir over medium-high heat until thickened and bubbly. Reduce heat to low and continue to stir for another 2minutes. Remove from heat
> Beat your yolks
> Scoop several spoonfuls (about 1/2 Cup) of filling into the bowl of yolks and stir it together. Then pour yolk mixture back into filling and return to heat. Bring back up to a gentle boil, stirring continuously. Reduce heat to low and cook and stir another 2minutes. Remove from heat. Mix in butter and vanilla.
> Meringue-
> In a large mixing bowl combine egg whites, vanilla, and cream of tartar. Beat with an electric mixer until soft peaks form. Slowly start adding in the sugar, mixing it in as you slowly add it. Beat on high until stiff peaks form (consistency of shaving cream).
> Add filling to pie crust and smooth out. Top with meringue, spread it all the way to the crust. Bake for 30minutes. Cool on wire rack for about an hour, then chill for at least 3 hours.



It’s a chocolatey version of lemon meringue pie. I shall have to try that


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> It’s a chocolatey version of lemon meringue pie. I shall have to try that


Yep! ...ooo lemon pie[emoji7] maybe after this pie is gone[emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep! ...ooo lemon pie[emoji7] maybe after this pie is gone[emoji4]



I’m already thinking a chocolate orange variation


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> I’m already thinking a chocolate orange variation


Ooooo[emoji7]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me neither!


I googled it. Hee hee hee. But what i found most funny is that the sites that came up was about how to get rid of it to have an immaculate lawn. And Bambam was worrying about where she was going to plant it. I feel sorry for any new house owners who buy houses where torts have been raised. They are going to have a tough time getting rid of all the weeds in their new gardens. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just move in with Yvonne, she would love the company [emoji6]


Lol. I am sure she would kick me out. As she posted that she just wants to be left alone.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> If I ever take a trip to England, and all kidding aside, I truly hope to, I will be chatting with you well beforehand!!!
> Would LOVE to have an English tea with you![emoji2][emoji173]️


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Right I'm done reading the forums for tonight too.
> So will not see you over the weekend but until then take care and Nos Da pawb!


Good night Lyn. Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy weekend CDR!!
> View attachment 242801


Now that looks like my kind of weekend.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> NO!!!!! (Yvonne holds out the cross in front of her)
> 
> It's too hot to have dogs laying on you.


Told you that would be Yvonne's response. Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Whoops forgot the picture
> View attachment 242822


Wow. That looks really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s a beautiful Saturday morning just before 6am.
> 
> JoesDad has confessed that he booked a channel tunnel crossing half an hour earlier than usual by mistake. [emoji849]
> 
> While I was reluctant to get up so early, it is gorgeous outside.
> 
> Not see you later. Have a great day everyone


You too. Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is the recipe for my CHOCOLATE CREAM PIE
> Ingredients- for filling
> 1 pie crust
> 4 egg yolks
> 1 Cup of Sugar
> 1/2 Cup of unsweetened COCOA powder
> 1/4 Cup of cornstarch
> 3 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 2 1/2 Cup of milk
> 1 tablespoon butter
> 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
> 
> Ingredients- for Meringue
> 4 eggs whites
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
> 1/2 Cup sugar
> 
> Pre bake your pie crust. I do so at 450F for about 8 minutes.
> Adjust your oven temp to 325F. Separate your egg yolks from whites.
> Filling-
> In a medium saucepan stir together sugar, cornstarch, cocoa powder until well combined. Add oil and milk. Cook and stir over medium-high heat until thickened and bubbly. Reduce heat to low and continue to stir for another 2minutes. Remove from heat
> Beat your yolks
> Scoop several spoonfuls (about 1/2 Cup) of filling into the bowl of yolks and stir it together. Then pour yolk mixture back into filling and return to heat. Bring back up to a gentle boil, stirring continuously. Reduce heat to low and cook and stir another 2minutes. Remove from heat. Mix in butter and vanilla.
> Meringue-
> In a large mixing bowl combine egg whites, vanilla, and cream of tartar. Beat with an electric mixer until soft peaks form. Slowly start adding in the sugar, mixing it in as you slowly add it. Beat on high until stiff peaks form (consistency of shaving cream).
> Add filling to pie crust and smooth out. Top with meringue, spread it all the way to the crust. Bake for 30minutes. Cool on wire rack for about an hour, then chill for at least 3 hours.


That sounds so interesting. Just want to check. The first part with the sugar, cornstarch and cocoa powder are you melting the sugar? As there is no liquid in it when you are stirring it on the stove.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m already thinking a chocolate orange variation


You guys are going to make me fatter than I already am. [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

I have caught up to myself. Which normally means i have caught up [emoji16] It is a cold overcast day here today. And I wanted to take the torts out for some sun today. Well that is not going to happen today unless it clears up[emoji53]. Yesterday i did not do so well with the pain tablets as i woke up with a headache and i tried not taking anything. But it turned into a migraine which i really really cannot handle. So i gave in. Today we try again and see how it goes. At least I am at home and can ly down if i don't feel so good. My babies will need an extra long soak today as i couldn't soak them last night as i would normally do. ( sigh) but I am sure they are fine. Sounds like everyone is set to have an awesome weekend. I am planning to have a totally relaxed one with absolutely nothing that needs to be done. So ciao for now and not chat later.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Morning all I'm up and at em early this morning for one of my herping adventures. I've had a goal to observe a box turtle this year, and morning or after a good rain is the best time to find them. I see people finding them all the time on the forum but sadly I have not seen one here in GA in some time . Hope you all have a great day and good luck on your matches.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all I'm up and at em early this morning for one of my herping adventures. I've had a goal to observe a box turtle this year, and morning or after a good rain is the best time to find them. I see people finding them all the time on the forum but sadly I have not seen one here in GA in some time . Hope you all have a great day and good luck on your matches.


Good luck on your adventure. Hope it is successful. [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all I'm up and at em early this morning for one of my herping adventures. I've had a goal to observe a box turtle this year, and morning or after a good rain is the best time to find them. I see people finding them all the time on the forum but sadly I have not seen one here in GA in some time . Hope you all have a great day and good luck on your matches.



Good luck on your herping adventure.... Is your plan to drive all around back woods roads, or actually go to an area where you think they might be. Good luck.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck on your herping adventure.... Is your plan to drive all around back woods roads, or actually go to an area where you think they might be. Good luck.


Thanks! I've got permission from several land owners out in the country and I usually search open fields next to woodlines, or near lakes and creeks. Today I'm actually on my way to Chattahoochie National Forest.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have caught up to myself. Which normally means i have caught up [emoji16] It is a cold overcast day here today. And I wanted to take the torts out for some sun today. Well that is not going to happen today unless it clears up[emoji53]. Yesterday i did not do so well with the pain tablets as i woke up with a headache and i tried not taking anything. But it turned into a migraine which i really really cannot handle. So i gave in. Today we try again and see how it goes. At least I am at home and can ly down if i don't feel so good. My babies will need an extra long soak today as i couldn't soak them last night as i would normally do. ( sigh) but I am sure they are fine. Sounds like everyone is set to have an awesome weekend. I am planning to have a totally relaxed one with absolutely nothing that needs to be done. So ciao for now and not chat later.



Oh dear. I hope your head clears soon. This may be part of the caffeine detoxification that’s causing the headaches. 

Enjoy your day


----------



## JoesMum

Bonjour from Calais - the closest port to the UK; it’s only 20 miles from Dover. 



JoesDad and I have purchased “a little” wine and cheese and a few other essentials and are now enjoying a light lunch



The Brown Crab was amazing! One of the meatiest I’ve had.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Bonjour from Calais - the closest port to the UK; it’s only 20 miles from Dover.
> View attachment 242833
> 
> 
> JoesDad and I have purchased “a little” wine and cheese and a few other essentials and are now enjoying a light lunch
> View attachment 242832
> 
> 
> The Brown Crab was amazing! One of the meatiest I’ve had.



Wow... enjoy!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Thought I'd share some postcard pics for you all of today's adventure. Yesterday someone told me to "Take a hike" so I did . The first two pics of the waterfall and river is one of the sites they filmed the movie "Deliverance" don't worry I didn't hear bangos! ( @Maro2Bear if you look on the rocks you can see some kayakers taking a break) This is Yonah mountain in North ga. Yonah is the Cherokee Indian word for "bear". There is an old tail about this place.
From wikipedia:
Yonah Mountain is the site of a Native American legend about a beautiful Cherokee maiden named Nacoochee who fell in love with the Chickasaw warrior Sautee. When their love was forbidden by the tribal elders, a war party followed the eloping lovers and threw Sautee off the mountain, with Nacoochee then jumping to her death, a _Lover's Leap._


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thought I'd share some postcard pics for you all of today's adventure. Yesterday someone told me to "Take a hike" so I did . The first two pics of the waterfall and river is one of the sites they filmed the movie "Deliverance" don't worry I didn't hear bangos! ( @Maro2Bear if you look on the rocks you can see some kayakers taking a break) This is Yonah mountain in North ga. Yonah is the Cherokee Indian word for "bear". There is an old tail about this place.
> From wikipedia:
> Yonah Mountain is the site of a Native American legend about a beautiful Cherokee maiden named Nacoochee who fell in love with the Chickasaw warrior Sautee. When their love was forbidden by the tribal elders, a war party followed the eloping lovers and threw Sautee off the mountain, with Nacoochee then jumping to her death, a _Lover's Leap._



Very coolpix and your weather conditions look great . Very dark and overcast up here today, and soggy and wet....even unseasonably chilly too. Yes, saw the kayakers, very nice.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thought I'd share some postcard pics for you all of today's adventure. Yesterday someone told me to "Take a hike" so I did . The first two pics of the waterfall and river is one of the sites they filmed the movie "Deliverance" don't worry I didn't hear bangos! ( @Maro2Bear if you look on the rocks you can see some kayakers taking a break) This is Yonah mountain in North ga. Yonah is the Cherokee Indian word for "bear". There is an old tail about this place.
> From wikipedia:
> Yonah Mountain is the site of a Native American legend about a beautiful Cherokee maiden named Nacoochee who fell in love with the Chickasaw warrior Sautee. When their love was forbidden by the tribal elders, a war party followed the eloping lovers and threw Sautee off the mountain, with Nacoochee then jumping to her death, a _Lover's Leap._



Beautiful!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Fabulous again Sabine !
> You're certainly No 1 in the CDR charts!!


Thank you Lyn. And who is on No 2 and 3 ??????


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. I hope your head clears soon. This may be part of the caffeine detoxification that’s causing the headaches.
> 
> Enjoy your day


Thanks Linda. The headache is gone today. Thank goodness. So we are back on track today.[emoji16] Hows the shopping going?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like the perfect medicine for the two of you!!
> But until that can be arranged I hope your treatments help relieve your health problems.


Thank you Lyn. Actually I have pain again and I can often hardly sit on a chair in front of my computer. It is annoying me much.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Bonjour from Calais - the closest port to the UK; it’s only 20 miles from Dover.
> View attachment 242833
> 
> 
> JoesDad and I have purchased “a little” wine and cheese and a few other essentials and are now enjoying a light lunch
> View attachment 242832
> 
> 
> The Brown Crab was amazing! One of the meatiest I’ve had.


Aaaahhhhh. That looks sooooooo nice. Yummmmyy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's a tennis day today. It's been kne every day this week as I havebeen watching it on television, but today I am heading up to Queen's in west London to watch it live
> 
> @Bee62 Sabine your latest song was beautiful. I did have a think and 3 came to mind... Queen's "Love of my !ife", or "Who wants to live forever" and Elton John's "Your Song" ... I'll let you choose as I can't make my mind up
> 
> Dan I do hope your meds kkck in quickly and effectively. We do worry about you


@JoesMum 
Hello Linda, it will take some time with your choose because these songs are not ones of my "daily" repertory but I will work on it .....


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thought I'd share some postcard pics for you all of today's adventure. Yesterday someone told me to "Take a hike" so I did . The first two pics of the waterfall and river is one of the sites they filmed the movie "Deliverance" don't worry I didn't hear bangos! ( @Maro2Bear if you look on the rocks you can see some kayakers taking a break) This is Yonah mountain in North ga. Yonah is the Cherokee Indian word for "bear". There is an old tail about this place.
> From wikipedia:
> Yonah Mountain is the site of a Native American legend about a beautiful Cherokee maiden named Nacoochee who fell in love with the Chickasaw warrior Sautee. When their love was forbidden by the tribal elders, a war party followed the eloping lovers and threw Sautee off the mountain, with Nacoochee then jumping to her death, a _Lover's Leap._


What an awesome hike. Love the postcards. Sooo did you find the turtle you were looking for?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. Actually I have pain again and I can often hardly sit on a chair in front of my computer. It is annoying me much.



Oh that’s not good 

Electronic hugs Sabine; I hope you’re buzzing again soon. x


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> What an awesome hike. Love the postcards. Sooo did you find the turtle yoy were looking for?


No not today just a few frogs, and storms are rolling in.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Very coolpix and your weather conditions look great . Very dark and overcast up here today, and soggy and wet....even unseasonably chilly too. Yes, saw the kayakers, very nice.


We've been in a pretty typical summer weather pattern here lately. Hot and steamy in the am, pop up thunderstorms in the pm.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. Actually I have pain again and I can often hardly sit on a chair in front of my computer. It is annoying me much.


That is not good Sabine. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Pen pal? Visit old people in their old people's home? Volunteer at an animal shelter? See if there's a stable nearby where she can volunteer to help with the cleaning chores? Bake cookies together then make ice cream sandwiches? Visit the beach? Make a fort out of cardboard boxes? Make a list, then send her on a scavenger hunt? Make a safe fire in the backyard and roast hot dogs? Get a kiddie pool and fill it with water, then make paper boats and blow them on the water through a straw? Visit the fire station? Go rock collecting, then clean them up and paint them using poster paints? Bake cupcakes in ice cream cones then decorate them? Make bird feeders by covering pine cones in peanut butter and rolling in bird seed? If you have a Lowe's or Home Depot in your town, take a kid's workshop? Have her try to figure out what kinds of things she can do with a brown paper bag?


Woho ! So many ideas ! I loven them.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No not today just a few frogs, and storms are rolling in.


Oh dear. Better luck next time.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I wanted to share my pointsettia plant I’ve had since Christmas! I tossed it in the garage and found it a month ago and noticed it had new growth on it!!
> I picked it up and watered it in the garage at the sink and left it.
> 
> It’s looking so good!! I’m afraid to bring it in the house!
> 
> View attachment 242750


And you should not bring it into the house. The milk inside the leaves is poison for cats that nibble on the leaves !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You know what they say about cats and curiosity.


*Curiosity kills the cat ! *
Sometimes unfortunately a very true saying.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow. And now its white. That is one special plant.


The blue color is only artificial. Sprayed on the leaves or something else. In Germany we can buy these plants the whole year along too but especially before Christmas.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is not good Sabine. I hope you get better soon.


That`s what I hope too.....


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Another lovely day in my corner of the world.
> Managed to keep Lola out in the sun for a while but just noticed that he has a red mark on his neck while I was soaking him.
> He may have caught it in the garden as he tried to barge his way through my hebe shrub or maybe a sting.
> I have washed it with saline solution and put some Savlon antiseptic cream on it so will keep an eye on it.
> He is lively enough and has eaten well since I've been home but still not feeding himself as he used to.
> 
> 
> I have found a tortoise sanctuary called the International Tortoise Association not too far from me - can't believe I haven't heard of them before.
> The good thing is they take torts while keepers are on holiday. So I am going to check them out in case I ever need them, but would only use them if there tort hygiene and husbandry is good. Will be paying them a visit.
> Hope you have all had a good day and are looking forward to a wonderful weekend!


A tortoise "hotel" ? That sounds funny. I would check that too.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I have no idea how I'm doing this but I've made me comeback


Welcome back to your comeback !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not the best day to pop into London...


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Have some mild chest pain after the infusion. But I think the swelling in my leg is a little better.


Are you in a hospital, Dan ? I hope the meds will work quick.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Mom had one for 3 years. But after the red leaves fell off it never produced any .ore of them. Just lots of small green ones.


These plants must to be kept for several months in dark places ( like Kathys garage ) to get back the red or white leaves.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Are you in a hospital, Dan ? I hope the meds will work quick.


No in home


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A full day of tennis today which was much enjoyed.
> 
> Only one postcard today
> View attachment 242784
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we’re getting up very early... to go for shopping and lunch... in Calais, France. The weather is looking good again


France again ? You are a bird of passage ..... Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> No in home


Okay. So you got the infusion at a hospital and then drove home ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best day to pop into London...
> 
> View attachment 242846



It will be absolutely fine up there. There are demonstrations every weekend about something. Sometimes more than one a day. They actually have to book a slot... they’re not allowed spontaneously! 

If we were at home we would happily be in London with that going on. You would probably want to avoid visiting Westminster Abbey and the Houses of Parliament, but they’re easily avoided. Everywhere else will be fine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I'm watching the movie ' Baby Driver'


The film is "cool". I saw it and I loved it.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Okay. So you got the infusion at a hospital and then drove home ?


Yes. It took about 4 hours


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Lol. I am sure she would kick me out. As she posted that she just wants to be left alone.



I know, it was a joke.
Did you know that I took my family up to visit her once? It was lovely !
We were passing thru on our way to Yosemite National Park so we couldn’t stay and help her with a few chores.


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all I'm up and at em early this morning for one of my herping adventures. I've had a goal to observe a box turtle this year, and morning or after a good rain is the best time to find them. I see people finding them all the time on the forum but sadly I have not seen one here in GA in some time . Hope you all have a great day and good luck on your matches.


How lucky you are. Nothing like that here (I'm not into snakes and lizards). I would have loved to go hiking off into the sunset, but never got the chance.



DE42 said:


> Yes. It took about 4 hours


I hope you had someone go with you???


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> And you should not bring it into the house. The milk inside the leaves is poison for cats that nibble on the leaves !



You are right!! I remember now that I kept it in my sons room during Christmas time and brought it out for the dinner table.


----------



## DE42

No everyone was at work it in vacation so I took myself.


Yvonne G said:


> How lucky you are. Nothing like that here (I'm not into snakes and lizards). I would have loved to go hiking off into the sunset, but never got the chance.
> 
> 
> I hope you had someone go with you???


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Whoops forgot the picture
> View attachment 242822


That pic makes my hungry ! Why do you torment me this way ????


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Bonjour from Calais - the closest port to the UK; it’s only 20 miles from Dover.
> View attachment 242833
> 
> 
> JoesDad and I have purchased “a little” wine and cheese and a few other essentials and are now enjoying a light lunch
> View attachment 242832
> 
> 
> The Brown Crab was amazing! One of the meatiest I’ve had.


Oh lordy, lordy! First all that English Tea, and now a whole boat load of crab? I don't understand why you both aren't terribly overweight???



Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thought I'd share some postcard pics for you all of today's adventure. Yesterday someone told me to "Take a hike" so I did . The first two pics of the waterfall and river is one of the sites they filmed the movie "Deliverance" don't worry I didn't hear bangos! ( @Maro2Bear if you look on the rocks you can see some kayakers taking a break) This is Yonah mountain in North ga. Yonah is the Cherokee Indian word for "bear". There is an old tail about this place.
> From wikipedia:
> Yonah Mountain is the site of a Native American legend about a beautiful Cherokee maiden named Nacoochee who fell in love with the Chickasaw warrior Sautee. When their love was forbidden by the tribal elders, a war party followed the eloping lovers and threw Sautee off the mountain, with Nacoochee then jumping to her death, a _Lover's Leap._


Wonderful! I never could get my husband interested in hiking, but I would have love to do it. He only wanted to take the motorcycle to the coast. I hated the long trips to the coast. Give me the mountains anyday.



Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. Actually I have pain again and I can often hardly sit on a chair in front of my computer. It is annoying me much.


I'm very sorry to hear that. I've seen an ad on TV for an attachment you put on your desk that raises or lowers your computer so you can stand while computing. How much longer do you think your infirmity will be with you?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Now that looks like my kind of weekend.[emoji3]



I wish!! We are actually scraping paint and removing carpet because my daughter is moving rooms. The prep is horrible!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> No in home


How are you feeling today.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Bonjour from Calais - the closest port to the UK; it’s only 20 miles from Dover.
> View attachment 242833
> 
> 
> JoesDad and I have purchased “a little” wine and cheese and a few other essentials and are now enjoying a light lunch
> View attachment 242832
> 
> 
> The Brown Crab was amazing! One of the meatiest I’ve had.


Why you both are soo thin but eating soo much every time ???
I don`t understand .....


----------



## DE42

About the same. I have to go back to work later. Also


CarolM said:


> How are you feeling today.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The film is "cool". I saw it and I loved it.


Ye it was a good movie.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I know, it was a joke.
> Did you know that I took my family up to visit her once? It was lovely !
> We were passing thru on our way to Yosemite National Park so we couldn’t stay and help her with a few chores.


Oh dear. I bet it was to meet in person though.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh that’s not good
> 
> Electronic hugs Sabine; I hope you’re buzzing again soon. x


Thank you Linda.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I know, it was a joke.
> Did you know that I took my family up to visit her once? It was lovely !
> We were passing thru on our way to Yosemite National Park so we couldn’t stay and help her with a few chores.


Yeah, yeah. . . excuses, excuses!



DE42 said:


> No everyone was at work it in vacation so I took myself.


Sitting 4 hours in the driving position? That probably wasn't the best thing for your body.



Momof4 said:


> I wish!! We are actually scraping paint and removing carpet because my daughter is moving rooms. The prep is horrible!
> View attachment 242849
> 
> View attachment 242850


Why bother scraping? Just add another coat of paint to the existing. Think how strong those paint coated walls will be over the years? The house will fall down, but the bedroom walls will still be standing in 100 years!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That pic makes my hungry ! Why do you torment me this way ????


We are waiting for the pic of it cut so we can see the inside. [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I wish!! We are actually scraping paint and removing carpet because my daughter is moving rooms. The prep is horrible!
> View attachment 242849
> 
> View attachment 242850


That looks like a lot of work ! Good luck with it.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> Wonderful! I never could get my husband interested in hiking, but I would have love to do it. He only wanted to take the motorcycle to the coast. I hated the long trips to the coast. Give me the mountains anyday



There is a road not far from these mountains that snakes around really steep cliffs referred to as the "Dragons Tail" that is known for motorcycle cruising. Some of those guys are nuts in my opinion, I get scared and go 15mph in my car and they fly around me!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yes. It took about 4 hours


Oh, what a long time to drive. Is that the nearest hospital where you live ?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I wish!! We are actually scraping paint and removing carpet because my daughter is moving rooms. The prep is horrible!
> View attachment 242849
> 
> View attachment 242850


Oh boy. That looks like alot of hard work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> There is a road not far from these mountains that snakes around really steep cliffs referred to as the "Dragons Tail" that is known for motorcycle cruising. Some of those guys are nuts in my opinion, I get scared and go 15mph in my car and they fly around me!


I think they get over confident sometimes. It is much easier to whip around corners on a m/c because you lean into the corner, however, all it takes is a little bit of gravel under your tire and you're nursing road burns.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> About the same. I have to go back to work later. Also


Shame I really feel for you.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, yeah. . . excuses, excuses!
> 
> 
> Sitting 4 hours in the driving position? That probably wasn't the best thing for your body.
> 
> 
> Why bother scraping? Just add another coat of paint to the existing. Think how strong those paint coated walls will be over the years? The house will fall down, but the bedroom walls will still be standing in 100 years!!!



Normally we do, but it was chipping and when you peeled it it was like peeling an orange. Some was easy but it was a big job. We did leave one wall. 

Going to prime this morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> These plants must to be kept for several months in dark places ( like Kathys garage ) to get back the red or white leaves.



Yep, similar to Christmas cactus and other plants thst require a period of complete darkness, often coupled with some cooler temps. They can and do last for a long time. When I lived in Monterey, CA, they were growing outside in our gardens year ‘round. All good stuff!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, yeah. . . excuses, excuses!
> 
> 
> Sitting 4 hours in the driving position? That probably wasn't the best thing for your body.
> 
> 
> Why bother scraping? Just add another coat of paint to the existing. Think how strong those paint coated walls will be over the years? The house will fall down, but the bedroom walls will still be standing in 100 years!!!


Whahaha.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> About the same. I have to go back to work later. Also



I hope you are trying to rest. 
Don’t hesitate to ask family to help.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Normally we do, but it was chipping and when you peeled it it was like peeling an orange. Some was easy but it was a big job. We did leave one wall.
> 
> Going to prime this morning.



Lucky you!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That looks like a lot of work ! Good luck with it.


Snap


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Snap


Snap ? Why ? 
I am not snappy .....


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, yeah. . . excuses, excuses!
> 
> 
> Sitting 4 hours in the driving position? That probably wasn't the best thing for your body.
> 
> 
> Why bother scraping? Just add another coat of paint to the existing. Think how strong those paint coated walls will be over the years? The house will fall down, but the bedroom walls will still be standing in 100 years!!!


No just an hour Drive. The infusion took four hours at the cancer center.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh, what a long time to drive. Is that the nearest hospital where you live ?


4 hours for the infusion at the hospital. It's only an hour away.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> I hope you are trying to rest.
> Don’t hesitate to ask family to help.


I rest what I can. But work right now is busy. Many employees are working over 60 hours a week.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy! First all that English Tea, and now a whole boat load of crab? I don't understand why you both aren't terribly overweight???
> 
> 
> Wonderful! I never could get my husband interested in hiking, but I would have love to do it. He only wanted to take the motorcycle to the coast. I hated the long trips to the coast. Give me the mountains anyday.
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that. I've seen an ad on TV for an attachment you put on your desk that raises or lowers your computer so you can stand while computing. How much longer do you think your infirmity will be with you?


Infirmity ? That word makes me sad I am sick but ..... 
The virus of the shingles cause extremly pain on nerves, when you are standing, walking, sitting or try sleeping. And the wounds are very itchy . It is not nice.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> 4 hours for the infusion at the hospital. It's only an hour away.


Okay, but an hour away is long too. I know in America the way is often longer....when you live in the woods.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Okay, but an hour away is long too. I know in America the way is often longer....when you live in the woods.


Yeah. But you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Infirmity ? That word makes me sad I am sick but .....
> The virus of the shingles cause extremly pain on nerves, when you are standing, walking, sitting or try sleeping. And the wounds are very itchy . It is not nice.




Yeah....my father contracted shingles. It was bad and nasty. Just a few weeks ago our local pharmacy was offering FREE shingles vaccinations. Ive been meaning to get one....and finally did.

Shingles = bad....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Snap ? Why ?
> I am not snappy .....


We said the same thing. That is why snap.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Infirmity ? That word makes me sad I am sick but .....
> The virus of the shingles cause extremly pain on nerves, when you are standing, walking, sitting or try sleeping. And the wounds are very itchy . It is not nice.


It does not sound nice at all.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah....my father contracted shingles. It was bad and nasty. Just a few weeks ago our local pharmacy was offering FREE shingles vaccinations. Ive been meaning to get one....and finally did.
> 
> Shingles = bad....



Free!! That’s like a $500 vaccine!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> That sounds so interesting. Just want to check. The first part with the sugar, cornstarch and cocoa powder are you melting the sugar? As there is no liquid in it when you are stirring it on the stove.


I don't turn the heat on until after I add the milk and oil. Pre mixing your dry ingredients helps for a smoother filling[emoji4]


----------



## Bambam1989

The pie was yummy! There are leftovers if anyone would like some..


----------



## JoesMum

I’m home. We got back in time to see the second half of the rugby. 

The weather was so appalling in Cape Town, that England managed to be South Africa. 

The rain is good news in Cape Town, but not when South Africa are playing a team that plays in those conditions all too regularly. 

Still SA won the series, so I can only be pleased that England saved face on this occasion.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> No just an hour Drive. The infusion took four hours at the cancer center.


My daughter gets infusions every several months for cancer, so I should have realized that. But she's pretty much incapacitated after the infusion - different drug probably.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Infirmity ? That word makes me sad I am sick but .....
> The virus of the shingles cause extremly pain on nerves, when you are standing, walking, sitting or try sleeping. And the wounds are very itchy . It is not nice.


Oh, sorry. You definitely aren't 'infirm.' But I couldn't think of another word - incapacitated? achey? itchy? cry baby?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter gets infusions every several months for cancer, so I should have realized that. But she's pretty much incapacitated after the infusion - different drug probably.


Yeah it's not that bad. I felt tired and had chest pain but I was able to work some the next day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sabine: I didn't realize you had shingles. I've seen commercials and it doesn't look very pleasant. How much longer are you going to have the skin symptoms? You said you're using homeopathic meds. Are they working? I'm sorry you have to go through this. Just a minute while I go get my crayons and a clean sheet of paper. . .



​


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Free!! That’s like a $500 vaccine!



Yep, free. In fact, they have a follow-up “booster” shot that I’ll go back for in 3-6 months.

If you have a Sams Club pharmacy - see if they are offering there...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Recently posted on my Twitter feed:


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Recently posted on my Twitter feed:
> 
> View attachment 242867



Cool!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is the recipe for my CHOCOLATE CREAM PIE
> Ingredients- for filling
> 1 pie crust
> 4 egg yolks
> 1 Cup of Sugar
> 1/2 Cup of unsweetened COCOA powder
> 1/4 Cup of cornstarch
> 3 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 2 1/2 Cup of milk
> 1 tablespoon butter
> 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
> 
> Ingredients- for Meringue
> 4 eggs whites
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
> 1/2 Cup sugar
> 
> Pre bake your pie crust. I do so at 450F for about 8 minutes.
> Adjust your oven temp to 325F. Separate your egg yolks from whites.
> Filling-
> In a medium saucepan stir together sugar, cornstarch, cocoa powder until well combined. Add oil and milk. Cook and stir over medium-high heat until thickened and bubbly. Reduce heat to low and continue to stir for another 2minutes. Remove from heat
> Beat your yolks
> Scoop several spoonfuls (about 1/2 Cup) of filling into the bowl of yolks and stir it together. Then pour yolk mixture back into filling and return to heat. Bring back up to a gentle boil, stirring continuously. Reduce heat to low and cook and stir another 2minutes. Remove from heat. Mix in butter and vanilla.
> Meringue-
> In a large mixing bowl combine egg whites, vanilla, and cream of tartar. Beat with an electric mixer until soft peaks form. Slowly start adding in the sugar, mixing it in as you slowly add it. Beat on high until stiff peaks form (consistency of shaving cream).
> Add filling to pie crust and smooth out. Top with meringue, spread it all the way to the crust. Bake for 30minutes. Cool on wire rack for about an hour, then chill for at least 3 hours.



Looks and sounds delicious but sadly unless its available in the supermarket freezer section I will never get to taste it!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I don't turn the heat on until after I add the milk and oil. Pre mixing your dry ingredients helps for a smoother filling[emoji4]


Aaahh. Okay. That makes sense.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The pie was yummy! There are leftovers if anyone would like some..
> View attachment 242857


Yes please. That looks really yummy.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy weekend CDR!!
> View attachment 242801


Happy weekend to you too Kathy, just chilling with the dogs looks an ideal way to spend it!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m home. We got back in time to see the second half of the rugby.
> 
> The weather was so appalling in Cape Town, that England managed to be South Africa.
> 
> The rain is good news in Cape Town, but not when South Africa are playing a team that plays in those conditions all too regularly.
> 
> Still SA won the series, so I can only be pleased that England saved face on this occasion.


Lol. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sabine: I didn't realize you had shingles. I've seen commercials and it doesn't look very pleasant. How much longer are you going to have the skin symptoms? You said you're using homeopathic meds. Are they working? I'm sorry you have to go through this. Just a minute while I go get my crayons and a clean sheet of paper. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Love your drawing.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s a chocolatey version of lemon meringue pie. I shall have to try that


Now I know you can buy ready made lemon meringues


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Recently posted on my Twitter feed:
> 
> View attachment 242867


Wow. Good picture and lucky find.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Looks and sounds delicious but sadly unless its available in the supermarket freezer section I will never get to taste it!


Lol.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I have caught up to myself. Which normally means i have caught up [emoji16] It is a cold overcast day here today. And I wanted to take the torts out for some sun today. Well that is not going to happen today unless it clears up[emoji53]. Yesterday i did not do so well with the pain tablets as i woke up with a headache and i tried not taking anything. But it turned into a migraine which i really really cannot handle. So i gave in. Today we try again and see how it goes. At least I am at home and can ly down if i don't feel so good. My babies will need an extra long soak today as i couldn't soak them last night as i would normally do. ( sigh) but I am sure they are fine. Sounds like everyone is set to have an awesome weekend. I am planning to have a totally relaxed one with absolutely nothing that needs to be done. So ciao for now and not chat later.


Poor you - I hope you are feeling better today Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Poor you - I hope you are feeling better today Carol.


Thank you yes. The headache is gone. I can deal with my aches and pains but NOT headaches. [emoji22] I turn into a big baby then.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thought I'd share some postcard pics for you all of today's adventure. Yesterday someone told me to "Take a hike" so I did . The first two pics of the waterfall and river is one of the sites they filmed the movie "Deliverance" don't worry I didn't hear bangos! ( @Maro2Bear if you look on the rocks you can see some kayakers taking a break) This is Yonah mountain in North ga. Yonah is the Cherokee Indian word for "bear". There is an old tail about this place.
> From wikipedia:
> Yonah Mountain is the site of a Native American legend about a beautiful Cherokee maiden named Nacoochee who fell in love with the Chickasaw warrior Sautee. When their love was forbidden by the tribal elders, a war party followed the eloping lovers and threw Sautee off the mountain, with Nacoochee then jumping to her death, a _Lover's Leap._


Such a sad tale for such a beautiful place!
Reminds me of that song about Running Bear and Little White Dove - can't remember who by


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. And who is on No 2 and 3 ??????


I think that will have to be you as well Bee - for your other songs!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. Actually I have pain again and I can often hardly sit on a chair in front of my computer. It is annoying me much.


Sorry to hear that Bea, hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> A tortoise "hotel" ? That sounds funny. I would check that too.


One of my nephews is getting married in Las Vegas to his American fiance (where he already lives when he's not working on ships and yachts) and he asked me if I would go today so may need to use it next year. 
I've often thought it would be a good idea to offer a tort sitting service.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best day to pop into London...
> 
> View attachment 242846


The Brexit mess again!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It will be absolutely fine up there. There are demonstrations every weekend about something. Sometimes more than one a day. They actually have to book a slot... they’re not allowed spontaneously!
> 
> If we were at home we would happily be in London with that going on. You would probably want to avoid visiting Westminster Abbey and the Houses of Parliament, but they’re easily avoided. Everywhere else will be fine.


Think they said roads were closed around Trafalgar Square and Parliament Square on the traffic news earlier, but that would only really affect people who are mad enough to drive into the city!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I wish!! We are actually scraping paint and removing carpet because my daughter is moving rooms. The prep is horrible!
> View attachment 242849
> 
> View attachment 242850


At least she's willing to chip in and help so that's a bonus!!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> There is a road not far from these mountains that snakes around really steep cliffs referred to as the "Dragons Tail" that is known for motorcycle cruising. Some of those guys are nuts in my opinion, I get scared and go 15mph in my car and they fly around me!


You'll live longer than them!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you yes. The headache is gone. I can deal with my aches and pains but NOT headaches. [emoji22] I turn into a big baby then.


I'm the same - the first niggle and I reach for the paracetamol.
Thankfully not too often.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm the same - the first niggle and I reach for the paracetamol.
> Thankfully not too often.


That is what i normally do. But I am trying to stay away from pain tablets . Just taking it one day at a time. [emoji3]


----------



## Lyn W

Whooo that's taken a while to catch up.
Hope you are all having a good weekend.
I have my sister's dog, Fudge, with me overnight.
I drove us to a lovely place for a walk, but after leaving the car we had only gone a couple of hundred yards and she was spooked by something and refused to go any further, was shaking and couldn't wait to get back in the car.
I've had this problem with her in the same place before and she seemed to get over it, but today she was scared again.
Makes me wonder what is what she could sense there.
We had a walk closer to home this evening and she was fine.


----------



## DE42

Anyone here want a Chinese box turtle? I've decided I can't really care for it now and I'd rather see it in the hands of someone that will.


----------



## DE42

US Olny of course.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Whooo that's taken a while to catch up.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend.
> I have my sister's dog, Fudge, with me overnight.
> I drove us to a lovely place for a walk, but after leaving the car we had only gone a couple of hundred yards and she was spooked by something and refused to go any further, was shaking and couldn't wait to get back in the car.
> I've had this problem with her in the same place before and she seemed to get over it, but today she was scared again.
> Makes me wonder what is what she could sense there.
> We had a walk closer to home this evening and she was fine.



Poor doggie. I bet she just remembered from the first time. Glad you got a walk in though.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Anyone here want a Chinese box turtle? I've decided I can't really care for it now and I'd rather see it in the hands of someone that will.



Oh man, if I hadn’t just taken in my sisters tort, I would have!! 
I had a couple of box turtles as a kid. 

So sorry Dan. I swear there’s a light at the end of the tunnel!! All this pain will end and you’ll be good as new again!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Poor doggie. I bet she just remembered from the first time. Glad you got a walk in though.


She loves her walks, but there's something about that walk that scares her.


----------



## Momof4

Just ran errands, cleaned the kitchen and icing my back. 
Found this girl painting her ceiling. She’s really into this!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Whooo that's taken a while to catch up.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend.
> I have my sister's dog, Fudge, with me overnight.
> I drove us to a lovely place for a walk, but after leaving the car we had only gone a couple of hundred yards and she was spooked by something and refused to go any further, was shaking and couldn't wait to get back in the car.
> I've had this problem with her in the same place before and she seemed to get over it, but today she was scared again.
> Makes me wonder what is what she could sense there.
> We had a walk closer to home this evening and she was fine.


I would stay away from that area in the future. They can often sense things we can't.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> US Olny of course.


Lol. Of course. Good luck with finding it a home.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I would stay away from that area in the future. They can often sense things we can't.


It's a lovely spot - part of a cycle trail and popular with walkers and cyclists, I often ride my bike up there.
It's just very weird that Fudge doesn't like it.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just ran errands, cleaned the kitchen and icing my back.
> Found this girl painting her ceiling. She’s really into this!!
> View attachment 242901


Good for her!!
She may be a natural and offer to do any other rooms that need painting!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's a lovely spot - part of a cycle trail and popular with walkers and cyclists, I often ride my bike up there.
> It's just very weird that Fudge doesn't like it.


Maybe there are ghosts there. You never know. But if it were me I would stay away from there. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Anyone here want a Chinese box turtle? I've decided I can't really care for it now and I'd rather see it in the hands of someone that will.


That's a shame!
If you offer it on the wider forum and have interest make sure it's a known member and not a newbie.
There have been problems in the past with new members just joining for free or cheap torts to sell on and make a profit.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame!
> If you offer it on the wider forum and have interest make sure it's a known member and not a newbie.
> There have been problems in the past with new members just joining for free or cheap torts to sell on and make a profit.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just ran errands, cleaned the kitchen and icing my back.
> Found this girl painting her ceiling. She’s really into this!!
> View attachment 242901


You have a good daughter there. I need my ceiling painted. Does she want to come do mine?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You have a good daughter there. I need my ceiling painted. Does she want to come do mine?


..........for a chance of a holiday in SA I'll come and do it - but I'm a slow worker so may be there sometime!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ..........for a chance of a holiday in SA I'll come and do it - but I'm a slow worker so may be there sometime!!


Whahaha. You are welcome anytime. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. You are welcome anytime. [emoji3] [emoji3]


Thank you Carol. See you tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Carol. See you tomorrow!


Cool. I have cornflakes in stock. So food is sorted.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Cool. I have cornflakes in stock. So food is sorted.[emoji6]


I'm cheap to keep!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm cheap to keep!


Ha ha ha. You can have the cornflakes for breakfast. We will have to have a proper South African braai.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. You can have the cornflakes for breakfast. We will have to have a proper South African braai.


I'll look forward to that!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just ran errands, cleaned the kitchen and icing my back.
> Found this girl painting her ceiling. She’s really into this!!
> View attachment 242901


Was this an un-used room before she took it over? What are you going to do on the floor?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. You can have the cornflakes for breakfast. We will have to have a proper South African braai.


I saw that Kellogg's added a CHOCOLATE frosted flakes to their repertoire, so I bought that. It's not bad.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I saw that Kellogg's added a CHOCOLATE frosted flakes to their repertoire, so I bought that. It's not bad.


Havent seen that here. We do have frosties but not the chocolate one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those playing along...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For those playing along...
> 
> View attachment 242916


Well done for moving up 2 places. And well done Todd for being in the lead.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well done for moving up 2 places. And well done Todd for being in the lead.



Yes, Todd is kicking it


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I saw that Kellogg's added a CHOCOLATE frosted flakes to their repertoire, so I bought that. It's not bad.


Oh no can't beat the original! I like chocolate but not choc cereals or even choc cake much - but I will have a small slice if it's offered - just to be sociable of course!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight.
Hope you enjoy the rest of your Saturdays and have a peaceful Sunday.
No doubt I'll not see you tomorrow.
Nos Da and sleep well


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Was this an un-used room before she took it over? What are you going to do on the floor?



It was my sons, then the grandson and now Delaney’s.
The grandson only comes on Monday so we kicked him out. He can nap in my bed.
We ripped out the carpet last night and putting in a new linoleum that looks like wood planks. You just cut and tap the planks in place like wood.
Here’s one last pic before the final make over. One wall will have stripes. She’s been on Pinterest.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> Oh no can't beat the original! I like chocolate but not choc cereals or even choc cake much - but I will have a small slice if it's offered - just to be sociable of course!


CHOCOLATE FROSTED FLAKES? You just shattered my reality! I'm leaving now for the store!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> CHOCOLATE FROSTED FLAKES? You just shattered my reality! I'm leaving now for the store!



They are pretty good. My kid didn’t care for them.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. A very happy Sunday to you all.

The weather here is beautiful and heading for very hot (by UK standards) next week 



I have checked our camera trap, which I moved to watch the entrance to the sleeping box, and was surprised to find our hedgehogs have been active during the day!

I am wondering if they’re cleaning up under the bird feeder. There’s plenty of cover between the two for them to venture out undetected.

The sleeping box is behind the yew on the extreme right (arrowed) and the bird feeder on the left.



The camera trap is now scanning the bottom of the bird feeder to see if they appear there. I have no idea where the second one is sleeping. Perhaps under the cotoneaster nearest the bird feeder


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A very happy Sunday to you all.
> 
> The weather here is beautiful and heading for very hot (by UK standards) next week
> View attachment 242976
> 
> 
> I have checked our camera trap, which I moved to watch the entrance to the sleeping box, and was surprised to find our hedgehogs have been active during the day!
> 
> I am wondering if they’re cleaning up under the bird feeder. There’s plenty of cover between the two for them to venture out undetected.
> 
> The sleeping box is behind the yew on the extreme right (arrowed) and the bird feeder on the left.
> View attachment 242977
> 
> 
> The camera trap is now scanning the bottom of the bird feeder to see if they appear there. I have no idea where the second one is sleeping. Perhaps under the cotoneaster nearest the bird feeder
> View attachment 242978


So cute. You really do have quite the zoo in your garden.


----------



## Lyn W

They are beautiful - unusual for them to be out in the day.
I am dreading next week's weather as the foul mouthed neighbours will be out in force. 
They have a new fancy BBQ too so they'll be using that until the novelty wears off!

I have to tackle them about a fence issue too which I am not looking forward to.


----------



## CarolM

Have a great Sunday everybody.


----------



## Lyn W

Forgot to say good morning to you Linda - and anyone else who's about.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful - unusual for them to be out in the day.
> I am dreading next week's weather as the foul mouthed neighbours will be out in force.
> They have a new fancy BBQ too so they'll be using that until the novelty wears off!
> 
> I have to tackle them about a fence issue too which I am not looking forward to.


Oh dear. Good luck with that.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

G morning all, hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday! @JoesMum saw this picture online thought you might like it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to say good morning to you Linda - and anyone else who's about.


Good Morning from my side too.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning all, hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday! @JoesMum saw this picture online thought you might like it.


OMW!! That is so cute.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning from my side too.[emoji3]


Good morning Carol hope you have a lovely Sunday too!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Good luck with that.


I tend to ignore them which I'm quite happy to do, but they constantly think they can do whatever they like to my property so I have to speak up then and I hate confrontations.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I tend to ignore them which I'm quite happy to do, but they constantly think they can do whatever they like to my property so I have to speak up then and I hate confrontations.


Those do sound like not nice neighbours. I hope when you talk to them it goes well.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Those do sound like not nice neighbours. I hope when you talk to them it goes well.


That is very unlikely - no matter how polite I am!!
They are and always have been dreadful neighbours, her first husband was a loud, offensive oaf and the new husband is the same - obviously her type!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That is very unlikely - no matter how polite I am!!


Aiyeee. Sounds like you won't win either way. So you might as well just do it and get it done.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aiyeee. Sounds like you won't win either way. So you might as well just do it and get it done.


I think I'll leave it until tomorrow morning when the woman will be there on her own - it will be more of an even playing field then!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think I'll leave it until tomorrow morning when the woman will be there on her own - it will be more of an even playing field then!


Whahaha.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha.


I know I'm a coward!!
Was actually thinking of copping out and putting it in writing instead!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful - unusual for them to be out in the day.
> I am dreading next week's weather as the foul mouthed neighbours will be out in force.
> They have a new fancy BBQ too so they'll be using that until the novelty wears off!
> 
> I have to tackle them about a fence issue too which I am not looking forward to.



Oh dear. Your neighbours truly are the neighbours from hell 

As for daytime hedgehogs, I read up on that. Basically they shouldn’t be out by day. However, they’re not out in the open and, at this time of year, nesting can be a reason for them to be out. I am pretty sure we have both on the camera trap daytime photos, so maybe we have male and female? (She says with crossed fingers)


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Aiyeee. Sounds like you won't win either way. So you might as well just do it and get it done.



Wise move!


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning all, hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday! @JoesMum saw this picture online thought you might like it.



That’s very cute, but doesn’t look quite right. I’m wondering if a little photoshopping might be involved?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Your neighbours truly are the neighbours from hell
> 
> As for daytime hedgehogs, I read up on that. Basically they shouldn’t be out by day. However, they’re not out in the open and, at this time of year, nesting can be a reason for them to be out. I am pretty sure we have both on the camera trap daytime photos, so maybe we have male and female? (She says with crossed fingers)


That would be lovely to have hoglets running around.
They are obviously very happy in your garden with you catering for their every need!
Maybe they are already cohabiting in the box!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all and Happy Sunday..

Cute pix of Hedge Hogs, wish we had them here. I did see a little cottontail rabbit out in our back garden yesterdsy and again this morning. Luckily our veggie plants are up in taller planters so no evidence of nibbling.

Today, off to the Potomac River in Virginia. Our paddle plan has us headed upstream on the Maryland side crossing the Potomac to Mount Vernon on the Virginia. From there we'll head back downstream to Dogues Creek where we'll head upstream to our lunch stop at the George Washington Distillery.

Pix to follow. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all and Happy Sunday..
> 
> Cute pix of Hedge Hogs, wish we had them here. I did see a little cottontail rabbit out in our back garden yesterdsy and again this morning. Luckily our veggie plants are up in taller planters so no evidence of nibbling.
> 
> Today, off to the Potomac River in Virginia. Our paddle plan has us headed upstream on the Maryland side crossing the Potomac to Mount Vernon on the Virginia. From there we'll head back downstream to Dogues Creek where we'll head upstream to our lunch stop at the George Washington Distillery.
> 
> Pix to follow. Enjoy the day.


Do you do Rapids, or just lazy rivers?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That would be lovely to have hoglets running around.
> They are obviously very happy in your garden with you catering for their every need!
> Maybe they are already cohabiting in the box!!!



I have only seen one in the box, but who knows?


----------



## JoesMum

It’s eerily quiet outside. Everyone is watching the England game. As everyone has their windows open due to the weather, the cheer for England’s goal could easily be heard!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Do you do Rapids, or just lazy rivers?



A mix of rivers that feed the Chesapeake Bay...and those tidal areas. Plenty of 2-3 foot white water waves on the Chesapeake Bay. We all have 17 ft ocean-going kayaks, two or more bulk heads, etc.

My last two outings/pix have been on a large reservoir where we can focus on speed, endurance, strokes, etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all and Happy Sunday..
> 
> Cute pix of Hedge Hogs, wish we had them here. I did see a little cottontail rabbit out in our back garden yesterdsy and again this morning. Luckily our veggie plants are up in taller planters so no evidence of nibbling.
> 
> Today, off to the Potomac River in Virginia. Our paddle plan has us headed upstream on the Maryland side crossing the Potomac to Mount Vernon on the Virginia. From there we'll head back downstream to Dogues Creek where we'll head upstream to our lunch stop at the George Washington Distillery.
> 
> Pix to follow. Enjoy the day.


Sounds wonderful hope you have a good day too!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> A mix of rivers that feed the Chesapeake Bay...and those tidal areas. Plenty of 2-3 foot white water waves on the Chesapeake Bay. We all have 17 ft ocean-going kayaks, two or more bulk heads, etc.
> 
> My last two outings/pix have been on a large reservoir where we can focus on speed, endurance, strokes, etc.


I went kayaking one time. My friend, the one you see in the pic from yesterday took me down class 4 rapids and I went in. Needless to say I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I went kayaking one time. My friend, the one you see in the pic from yesterday took me down class 4 rapids and I went in. Needless to say I won't be doing that again.


I remember being on a school camping trip in a double kayak with my friend and we had to go down some very small rapids (don't know if they even qualified as rapids). We ended up perched on the dry land of a tiny island in the middle of the river still sat in the kayak. 
Couldn't move for laughing!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> I remember being on a school camping trip in a double kayak with my friend and we had to go down some very small rapids (don't know if they even qualified as rapids). We ended up perched on the dry land of a tiny island in the middle of the river still sat in the kayak.
> Couldn't move for laughing!


There was no laughing with me. I actually have it on video from a GoPro my friend was wearing. You can literally see the look of death on my face when I surfaced, and to top it off the water was about 40 degrees Fahrenheit!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> There was no laughing with me. I actually have it on video from a GoPro my friend was wearing. You can literally see the look of death on my face when I surfaced, and to top it off the water was about 40 degrees Fahrenheit!


Don't think I'd have laughed in those circumstances either......scary and very cold!!!


----------



## JoesMum

OMG 5-0 to England and it’s only half time!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to take Fudge for our walk, will be looking for some tasty dandies and plantains too.
I keep trying even though Lola is a still ignoring them. Even when I cut them up and mix them in - if he eats one he will push it back out if he can.
What a pest he is!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> OMG 5-0 to England and it’s only half time!


Who are they playing?
An under 7 team?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Who are they playing?
> An under 7 team?



Panama’s rugby team judging by the man-handling. Both penalties have been for blatant rugby tackles in the penalty area. Arms wrapped right round England players


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> OMG 5-0 to England and it’s only half time!


Well done brits well done!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I know I'm a coward!!
> Was actually thinking of copping out and putting it in writing instead!


Why would that be a bad idea?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Your neighbours truly are the neighbours from hell
> 
> As for daytime hedgehogs, I read up on that. Basically they shouldn’t be out by day. However, they’re not out in the open and, at this time of year, nesting can be a reason for them to be out. I am pretty sure we have both on the camera trap daytime photos, so maybe we have male and female? (She says with crossed fingers)


Well if we will see cute little guys like in Todd's pic. Then I am crossing my fingers as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s very cute, but doesn’t look quite right. I’m wondering if a little photoshopping might be involved?


Really. Aawww I thought they looked like that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all and Happy Sunday..
> 
> Cute pix of Hedge Hogs, wish we had them here. I did see a little cottontail rabbit out in our back garden yesterdsy and again this morning. Luckily our veggie plants are up in taller planters so no evidence of nibbling.
> 
> Today, off to the Potomac River in Virginia. Our paddle plan has us headed upstream on the Maryland side crossing the Potomac to Mount Vernon on the Virginia. From there we'll head back downstream to Dogues Creek where we'll head upstream to our lunch stop at the George Washington Distillery.
> 
> Pix to follow. Enjoy the day.


Sounds like some good postcards coming our way.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s eerily quiet outside. Everyone is watching the England game. As everyone has their windows open due to the weather, the cheer for England’s goal could easily be heard!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I went kayaking one time. My friend, the one you see in the pic from yesterday took me down class 4 rapids and I went in. Needless to say I won't be doing that again.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> There was no laughing with me. I actually have it on video from a GoPro my friend was wearing. You can literally see the look of death on my face when I surfaced, and to top it off the water was about 40 degrees Fahrenheit!


Oh dear. But it would be funny to watch. Now that is. I am sure it wasn't funny at the time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> OMG 5-0 to England and it’s only half time!


Well done England.


----------



## DE42

Got up and saved a box turtle from a dog this morning.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Don't think that the chocolatey frosted flake storm has reached us brits yet, sounds yummy though!


----------



## DE42




----------



## rjamesbeasley

DE42 said:


> View attachment 243022
> [/QUOTE


----------



## rjamesbeasley

DE42 said:


> View attachment 243022
> [/QUOTE is this the box turtle (because it's in a box)


----------



## DE42

It's a boxed box turtle [emoji217] lol


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Really. Aawww I thought they looked like that.



This is more likely. Too much pink on the other



Still cute


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Got up and saved a box turtle from a dog this morning.



Well done


----------



## JoesMum

So England just won the cricket as well  Nice to beat the Australians 

And Lewis Hamilton won the Formula 1 Grand Prix race. 

And England Rugby Union beat South Africa yesterday (we’ll ignore the fact we lost the series [emoji23])

We’re having a good weekend!

Daughter flew home from Norway today and is now back at her flat. Son got on a bus and has travelled from Oslo to Gothenburg in Sweden for the next bit of his adventure


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is more likely. Too much pink on the other
> View attachment 243025
> 
> 
> Still cute


Yip still very cute. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Got up and saved a box turtle from a dog this morning.


Awesome. Whose dog was it?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 243022


Is that your one?


----------



## DE42

This is the one I saved from the dog this morning.


CarolM said:


> Is that your one?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Awesome. Whose dog was it?


Mom and Dads.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So England just won the cricket as well  Nice to beat the Australians
> 
> And Lewis Hamilton won the Formula 1 Grand Prix race.
> 
> And England Rugby Union beat South Africa yesterday (we’ll ignore the fact we lost the series [emoji23])
> 
> We’re having a good weekend!
> 
> Daughter flew home from Norway today and is now back at her flat. Son got on a bus and has travelled from Oslo to Gothenburg in Sweden for the next bit of his adventure


It sounds like an awesome weekend.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Mom and Dads.


Oh dear. Was the turtle your new one?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Was the turtle your new one?


No just a random one from outside.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> No just a random in frim outside.


Shame poor thing. Glad you saved it from the dogs. When do we get to see your new baby? I know you are trying to re-home it but i would love to see him before he goes.[emoji3]


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Shame poor thing. Glad you saved it from the dogs. When do we get to see your new baby? I know you are trying to re-home it but i would love to see him before he goes.[emoji3]


I'll take a couple pictures when I get back home.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'll take a couple pictures when I get back home.


Cool. Thank you. How are you feeling today?


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Cool. Thank you. How are you feeling today?


Not the best honestly. Had a really bad night. But I'll live.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Panama’s rugby team judging by the man-handling. Both penalties have been for blatant rugby tackles in the penalty area. Arms wrapped right round England players



My sisters just told me it's their first time in the World Cup, they obviously need to get to grips with the rules!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> It's a boxed box turtle [emoji217] lol


Did you save it from a Boxer dog?
It would be a boxed Box turtle saved from a Boxer!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Did you save it from a Boxer dog?
> It would be a boxed Box turtle saved from a Boxer!


No but that would have been good lol


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all - hope you are having or have had a good Sunday.
Fudge and I walked along a local canal but not too far as her arthritis is playing up (She's 11 this year)
Lots of ducks and fish about. 
I was looking out for basking turtles but no luck - irresponsible people have dumped them in the canal and I think there were plans to catch them but don't know if they succeeded.

This is Fudge

taken a few months ago.
She is such a lovely dog!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not the best honestly. Had a really bad night. But I'll live.


Oh no. Well just take it one day at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Did you save it from a Boxer dog?
> It would be a boxed Box turtle saved from a Boxer!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - hope you are having or have had a good Sunday.
> Fudge and I walked along a local canal but not too far as her arthritis is playing up (She's 11 this year)
> Lots of ducks and fish about.
> I was looking out for basking turtles but no luck - irresponsible people have dumped them in the canal and I think there were plans to catch them but don't know if they succeeded.
> 
> This is Fudge
> View attachment 243049
> taken a few months ago.
> She is such a lovely dog!


She is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

It is my bedtime. Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is my bedtime. Good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams to all.


Nos Da Carol sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> She is beautiful.


She is and she can almost talk!
When my sister is cooking Fudge sits in the kitchen and if you ask her what she wants she 'points' up with her eyes!
She knows when it's feed time and bed time.
A clever girl!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’evening to most..

Just back from paddling the Potomac River crossing from Maryland over to Virginia where we had a perfect view of Mt Vernon in all its splendor as it overlooks the Potomac River where the river is about 1.5 miles wide. After gazing at the mansion, we paddled down river to George Washington’s Distillery where we hopped out of our boats and enjoyed lunch under some fine shade trees at the distillery. Here are a fee pix, some info on the estste.


_The Mount Vernon area is all land which was once a part of the farms of George and Martha Washington's expansive Mount Vernon Estate. Much of the land was gradually donated through the dying wishes of George and Martha Washington to the public and others who are affiliated with the Washington family. George was the 1st President of the USA._

Mt. Vernon Estate





The Grist Mill at the Distillery





Paddling Back to Maryland from Virginia


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Got up and saved a box turtle from a dog this morning.



YAAAAAYYYY DAAAANNN!!!!
[emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> View attachment 243022



BEAUTIFUL![emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - hope you are having or have had a good Sunday.
> Fudge and I walked along a local canal but not too far as her arthritis is playing up (She's 11 this year)
> Lots of ducks and fish about.
> I was looking out for basking turtles but no luck - irresponsible people have dumped them in the canal and I think there were plans to catch them but don't know if they succeeded.
> 
> This is Fudge
> View attachment 243049
> taken a few months ago.
> She is such a lovely dog!



Such a sweetie!!![emoji173]️
Is she a cocker spaniel?


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - hope you are having or have had a good Sunday.
> Fudge and I walked along a local canal but not too far as her arthritis is playing up (She's 11 this year)
> Lots of ducks and fish about.
> I was looking out for basking turtles but no luck - irresponsible people have dumped them in the canal and I think there were plans to catch them but don't know if they succeeded.
> 
> This is Fudge
> View attachment 243049
> taken a few months ago.
> She is such a lovely dog!



Fudge is very cute [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’evening to most..
> 
> Just back from paddling the Potomac River crossing from Maryland over to Virginia where we had a perfect view of Mt Vernon in all its splendor as it overlooks the Potomac River where the river is about 1.5 miles wide. After gazing at the mansion, we paddled down river to George Washington’s Distillery where we hopped out of our boats and enjoyed lunch under some fine shade trees at the distillery. Here are a fee pix, some info on the estste.
> 
> 
> _The Mount Vernon area is all land which was once a part of the farms of George and Martha Washington's expansive Mount Vernon Estate. Much of the land was gradually donated through the dying wishes of George and Martha Washington to the public and others who are affiliated with the Washington family. George was the 1st President of the USA._
> 
> Mt. Vernon Estate
> 
> View attachment 243068
> 
> 
> 
> The Grist Mill at the Distillery
> 
> View attachment 243069
> 
> 
> 
> Paddling Back to Maryland from Virginia
> 
> View attachment 243071



Wonderful pictures. I wish I could join you!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Such a sweetie!!![emoji173]️
> Is she a cocker spaniel?



Looks like Cavalier King Charles spaniel to me. Definitely not cocker. 

This is a cocker spaniel... meet Monty who belongs to my best friend


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I’m sat in our conservatory in the sunshine having breakfast 



I hope you all have a good start to the week


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 243082


Ti's the season it seems.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Looks like Cavalier King Charles spaniel to me. Definitely not cocker.
> 
> This is a cocker spaniel... meet Monty who belongs to my best friend
> View attachment 243104


Aahh sweet.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m sat in our conservatory in the sunshine having breakfast
> View attachment 243105
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to the week


Looks like an awesome day. Great way to start a Monday.


----------



## CarolM

Monday it is and a busy week for me. I won't say that I can't check in as I just can't stay away abd will normally check in every now and then.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m sat in our conservatory in the sunshine having breakfast
> View attachment 243105
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to the week



Looks like a great spot to start every day. Everything looking trimmed and tidy.


----------



## CarolM

Don't forget to make round 3 picks.[emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Don't forget to make round 3 picks.[emoji3]



Thanks....done!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah....my father contracted shingles. It was bad and nasty. Just a few weeks ago our local pharmacy was offering FREE shingles vaccinations. Ive been meaning to get one....and finally did.
> 
> Shingles = bad....



The virus that causes shingles is the same that causes chicken pox. When you get chicken pox in your childhood the virus stays in your body, sleeping .... but when you have much stress and your immune system is not as good as it should be the virus can come back, you might say it awake a little changed as shingles. It is true.
I have had chicken pox when I was a child.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We said the same thing. That is why snap.


I know. It was a joke.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It does not sound nice at all.


No, it isn`t nice. 
Do you know the John Denver song: Some days are diamonds, some days are stones ?
That`s true. I like the song.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter gets infusions every several months for cancer, so I should have realized that. But she's pretty much incapacitated after the infusion - different drug probably.


Your daughter has cancer ? That is sad to hear. I am sorry for her.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sabine: I didn't realize you had shingles. I've seen commercials and it doesn't look very pleasant. How much longer are you going to have the skin symptoms? You said you're using homeopathic meds. Are they working? I'm sorry you have to go through this. Just a minute while I go get my crayons and a clean sheet of paper. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you Yvonne for your nice " get well soon" wish. It is lovely.
I hope that my homeopatic meds will work. It is only 2 weeks ago that I take them for the first time, so I have to be patient and wait.
The skin issues are really bad on my left leg. I wouldn`t upload a pic of these wounds. The pic might scare people.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, free. In fact, they have a follow-up “booster” shot that I’ll go back for in 3-6 months.
> 
> If you have a Sams Club pharmacy - see if they are offering there...


Mark you are 60 years old ? It was the right decision to take the vaccination. Shingles is often a problem when people get older.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Recently posted on my Twitter feed:
> 
> View attachment 242867


A lovely "boxie".


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I think that will have to be you as well Bee - for your other songs!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Whooo that's taken a while to catch up.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend.
> I have my sister's dog, Fudge, with me overnight.
> I drove us to a lovely place for a walk, but after leaving the car we had only gone a couple of hundred yards and she was spooked by something and refused to go any further, was shaking and couldn't wait to get back in the car.
> I've had this problem with her in the same place before and she seemed to get over it, but today she was scared again.
> Makes me wonder what is what she could sense there.
> We had a walk closer to home this evening and she was fine.


Poor Fudge. Dogs have an excellent memory. Maybe she remembered that she was once spooken in that same place.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Just ran errands, cleaned the kitchen and icing my back.
> Found this girl painting her ceiling. She’s really into this!!
> View attachment 242901


Your "girl" and your hubby are nice. You have a lovely family Kathy.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> It was my sons, then the grandson and now Delaney’s.
> The grandson only comes on Monday so we kicked him out. He can nap in my bed.
> We ripped out the carpet last night and putting in a new linoleum that looks like wood planks. You just cut and tap the planks in place like wood.
> Here’s one last pic before the final make over. One wall will have stripes. She’s been on Pinterest.
> View attachment 242921
> 
> 
> View attachment 242922


The venyl for the floor looks good. I love wood or something that looks like wood. Please show us the progress of this room. I am sure it will look very nice when it is finished.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> CHOCOLATE FROSTED FLAKES? You just shattered my reality! I'm leaving now for the store!


All cornflakes "junkies" here ??????
I like to eat some wheat popped, called "Honey balls" from time to time.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A very happy Sunday to you all.
> 
> The weather here is beautiful and heading for very hot (by UK standards) next week
> View attachment 242976
> 
> 
> I have checked our camera trap, which I moved to watch the entrance to the sleeping box, and was surprised to find our hedgehogs have been active during the day!
> 
> I am wondering if they’re cleaning up under the bird feeder. There’s plenty of cover between the two for them to venture out undetected.
> 
> The sleeping box is behind the yew on the extreme right (arrowed) and the bird feeder on the left.
> View attachment 242977
> 
> 
> The camera trap is now scanning the bottom of the bird feeder to see if they appear there. I have no idea where the second one is sleeping. Perhaps under the cotoneaster nearest the bird feeder
> View attachment 242978


You can feed some canned cat food to the hedgehog. They love it. Do you have a small plate for water for him in your garden ? When it is warm they need water to drink. Never milk but I think that you know that.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So cute. You really do have quite the zoo in your garden.


But no tortoise hatchlings like in your garden.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, it isn`t nice.
> Do you know the John Denver song: Some days are diamonds, some days are stones ?
> That`s true. I like the song.


No I actually don.t know that song.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> G morning all, hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday! @JoesMum saw this picture online thought you might like it.
> 
> View attachment 242982


Oh, an Atelerix. An African hedgehog. They are very popular as a pet in Germany.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No I actually don.t know that song.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


I remember that song now. I have not heard it in a long time. Thank you Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to take Fudge for our walk, will be looking for some tasty dandies and plantains too.
> I keep trying even though Lola is a still ignoring them. Even when I cut them up and mix them in - if he eats one he will push it back out if he can.
> What a pest he is!!


Remember the Lola song...
I`ve changed it a little bit: _He looks like a man and behaves like a little spoiled girl......_
That is Lola.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I remember that song now. I have not heard it in a long time. Thank you Sabine.


My pleasure. I like the sentence: Some days are diamonds, some days are stones.......


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Got up and saved a box turtle from a dog this morning.


Every day one good deed !
Well done Dan. Does the dog wanted to take the turtle as a chew toy ?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> View attachment 243022


What a beautiful one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure. I like the sentence: Some days are diamonds, some days are stones.......


Yes it is a very good quote.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This is more likely. Too much pink on the other
> View attachment 243025
> 
> 
> Still cute


This is an European hedgehog. Lovely too.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Not the best honestly. Had a really bad night. But I'll live.


Couldn`t sleep ? Poor Dan. 
Keep your head held high. There will be better times after this you are going through at present.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - hope you are having or have had a good Sunday.
> Fudge and I walked along a local canal but not too far as her arthritis is playing up (She's 11 this year)
> Lots of ducks and fish about.
> I was looking out for basking turtles but no luck - irresponsible people have dumped them in the canal and I think there were plans to catch them but don't know if they succeeded.
> 
> This is Fudge
> View attachment 243049
> taken a few months ago.
> She is such a lovely dog!


She is cute !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Monday it is and a busy week for me. I won't say that I can't check in as I just can't stay away abd will normally check in every now and then.


Don`t let your frozen fishes thaw ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Hugh, I finally caught up with all posts. You guys and girls are really busy here. 
I have a day free, no working and my leg is quiet...... No pain actually.... psssst let it sleep. So it seems to be a good day for me. Life is good. 
I hope it`ll be a good day for my roommates too.
Weather in Germany is a little bit colder the last days and the sun is hiding. Little rain. Summer is taking a short break but the plants need the rain. No tortoise weather but my spoiled torties have their ( artificial ) sun shining every day warm for them.
I found a place not far away from where I live where a lot of fresh and bidǵ dandelions grow. I will get my torts a big bucket of these dandelions for indoors. Lucky tortoise= lucky owner
Sheep are growing like weeds. I have to take new pics. They are soon as big as mother sheep. Chicken mostly every day laying eggs so I haven`t to starve ... LOL.
Cats are all healthy actually but that can change fast. Some of them are really old. 
My old dogs are healthy too. I am thankful for every day they are with me. Old dogs are the best. They know what to do and how to behave. Thankful for every cuddle they get, most of the day sleeping. I love old dogs. They look you in the eyes and know how you are feeling.

That was my not short summery what`s going on in my corner of the world. Enjoying and looking forward like every time to hear how it is in yours.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hugh, I finally caught up with all posts. You guys and girls are really busy here.
> I have a day free, no working and my leg is quiet...... No pain actually.... psssst let it sleep. So it seems to be a good day for me. Life is good.
> I hope it`ll be a good day for my roommates too.
> Weather in Germany is a little bit colder the last days and the sun is hiding. Little rain. Summer is taking a short break but the plants need the rain. No tortoise weather but my spoiled torties have their ( artificial ) sun shining every day warm for them.
> I found a place not far away from where I live where a lot of fresh and bidǵ dandelions grow. I will get my torts a big bucket of these dandelions for indoors. Lucky tortoise= lucky owner
> Sheep are growing like weeds. I have to take new pics. They are soon as big as mother sheep. Chicken mostly every day laying eggs so I haven`t to starve ... LOL.
> Cats are all healthy actually but that can change fast. Some of them are really old.
> My old dogs are healthy too. I am thankful for every day they are with me. Old dogs are the best. They know what to do and how to behave. Thankful for every cuddle they get, most of the day sleeping. I love old dogs. They look you in the eyes and know how you are feeling.
> 
> That was my not short summery what`s going on in my corner of the world. Enjoying and looking forward like every time to hear how it is in yours.




Sounds like life is good. Happy critters = Happy Keeper. Enjoy. Russia vs Uruguay up in a few. Kick back watch the match.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Looks like Cavalier King Charles spaniel to me. Definitely not cocker.
> 
> This is a cocker spaniel... meet Monty who belongs to my best friend
> View attachment 243104



ADORABLE!!!![emoji7]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Don`t let your frozen fishes thaw ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds like life is good. Happy critters = Happy Keeper. Enjoy. Russia vs Uruguay up in a few. Kick back watch the match.


Thank you Mark. Yes, life is good, but no football or soccer for me. I`d rather soak my torts ....


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hugh, I finally caught up with all posts. You guys and girls are really busy here.
> I have a day free, no working and my leg is quiet...... No pain actually.... psssst let it sleep. So it seems to be a good day for me. Life is good.
> I hope it`ll be a good day for my roommates too.
> Weather in Germany is a little bit colder the last days and the sun is hiding. Little rain. Summer is taking a short break but the plants need the rain. No tortoise weather but my spoiled torties have their ( artificial ) sun shining every day warm for them.
> I found a place not far away from where I live where a lot of fresh and bidǵ dandelions grow. I will get my torts a big bucket of these dandelions for indoors. Lucky tortoise= lucky owner
> Sheep are growing like weeds. I have to take new pics. They are soon as big as mother sheep. Chicken mostly every day laying eggs so I haven`t to starve ... LOL.
> Cats are all healthy actually but that can change fast. Some of them are really old.
> My old dogs are healthy too. I am thankful for every day they are with me. Old dogs are the best. They know what to do and how to behave. Thankful for every cuddle they get, most of the day sleeping. I love old dogs. They look you in the eyes and know how you are feeling.
> 
> That was my not short summery what`s going on in my corner of the world. Enjoying and looking forward like every time to hear how it is in yours.


Thanks for the update. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> You can feed some canned cat food to the hedgehog. They love it. Do you have a small plate for water for him in your garden ? When it is warm they need water to drink. Never milk but I think that you know that.



I have hedgehog food ... and always water dishes. They were there for Joe, but the birds use them too and they have never been removed


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> But no tortoise hatchlings like in your garden.



If eggs are hatching in my garden then we were VERY wrong about Joe [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> No I actually don.t know that song.



Me neither


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I’m sat in our conservatory in the sunshine having breakfast
> View attachment 243105
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a good start to the week



Lovely!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hugh, I finally caught up with all posts. You guys and girls are really busy here.
> I have a day free, no working and my leg is quiet...... No pain actually.... psssst let it sleep. So it seems to be a good day for me. Life is good.
> I hope it`ll be a good day for my roommates too.
> Weather in Germany is a little bit colder the last days and the sun is hiding. Little rain. Summer is taking a short break but the plants need the rain. No tortoise weather but my spoiled torties have their ( artificial ) sun shining every day warm for them.
> I found a place not far away from where I live where a lot of fresh and bidǵ dandelions grow. I will get my torts a big bucket of these dandelions for indoors. Lucky tortoise= lucky owner
> Sheep are growing like weeds. I have to take new pics. They are soon as big as mother sheep. Chicken mostly every day laying eggs so I haven`t to starve ... LOL.
> Cats are all healthy actually but that can change fast. Some of them are really old.
> My old dogs are healthy too. I am thankful for every day they are with me. Old dogs are the best. They know what to do and how to behave. Thankful for every cuddle they get, most of the day sleeping. I love old dogs. They look you in the eyes and know how you are feeling.
> 
> That was my not short summery what`s going on in my corner of the world. Enjoying and looking forward like every time to hear how it is in yours.



It sounds like all is going well today in your little corner of the globe  Enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

It’s lovely outside, but I have spent most of my day working in front of the computer. 

I still have some meeting agendas to finalise before I can pack up for the day. I had better stop being distracted and get on with it


----------



## Momof4

Here’s in update. 
The flooring took almost all day!! My husband was so done with it when he had a few planks to lay but he pushed thru.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I have hedgehog food ... and always water dishes. They were there for Joe, but the birds use them too and they have never been removed



I love when the birds take a bath in the water dishes. 
I now have a pair of doves that are always in the Sulcata pen. Not happy they eat all the seeds I plant but they have to eat too. 
I’ll try to get pic soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Here’s in update.
> The flooring took almost all day!! My husband was so done with it when he had a few planks to lay but he pushed thru.
> View attachment 243116
> 
> View attachment 243117



Looks really good


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here’s in update.
> The flooring took almost all day!! My husband was so done with it when he had a few planks to lay but he pushed thru.
> View attachment 243116
> 
> View attachment 243117


That looks great.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope everyone is well just popped in to say hi


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hugh, I finally caught up with all posts. You guys and girls are really busy here.
> I have a day free, no working and my leg is quiet...... No pain actually.... psssst let it sleep. So it seems to be a good day for me. Life is good.
> I hope it`ll be a good day for my roommates too.
> Weather in Germany is a little bit colder the last days and the sun is hiding. Little rain. Summer is taking a short break but the plants need the rain. No tortoise weather but my spoiled torties have their ( artificial ) sun shining every day warm for them.
> I found a place not far away from where I live where a lot of fresh and bidǵ dandelions grow. I will get my torts a big bucket of these dandelions for indoors. Lucky tortoise= lucky owner
> Sheep are growing like weeds. I have to take new pics. They are soon as big as mother sheep. Chicken mostly every day laying eggs so I haven`t to starve ... LOL.
> Cats are all healthy actually but that can change fast. Some of them are really old.
> My old dogs are healthy too. I am thankful for every day they are with me. Old dogs are the best. They know what to do and how to behave. Thankful for every cuddle they get, most of the day sleeping. I love old dogs. They look you in the eyes and know how you are feeling.
> 
> That was my not short summery what`s going on in my corner of the world. Enjoying and looking forward like every time to hear how it is in yours.


Oh Sabine. You are such a special person (actually all who are in the CDR are such special people to me).
I am so glad that your leg is sleeping.[emoji6] May it wake up right as rain and perfectly healthy.
A little rain is good to have. Those awesome dandelions you found need it. How awesome that you found some dandelion, your torts are going to be very happy.
Well done lambs, kitties and doggies for all doing so well.
Your corner seems to be doing great. I hope it stays that way.[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds like life is good. Happy critters = Happy Keeper. Enjoy. Russia vs Uruguay up in a few. Kick back watch the match.


Sigh. It seems if i want a team to win I should pick the other team as the winner.[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If eggs are hatching in my garden then we were VERY wrong about Joe [emoji23]


Whahaha[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> It’s lovely outside, but I have spent most of my day working in front of the computer.
> 
> I still have some meeting agendas to finalise before I can pack up for the day. I had better stop being distracted and get on with it


Lol. That sucks. Good luck with finishing it all.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Looks really good



Thank you! Linoleum has come along way over the years!! 
We just moved her bed in.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s in update.
> The flooring took almost all day!! My husband was so done with it when he had a few planks to lay but he pushed thru.
> View attachment 243116
> 
> View attachment 243117


Oh Wow. It looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well just popped in to say hi


Hi There Laura.
Glad you popped in. How's things going?


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Hi There Laura.
> Glad you popped in. How's things going?



Still the same carol thanks keep plodding on how is yourself x


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Still the same carol thanks keep plodding on how is yourself x


Also plodding along. Lol nothing else to do.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hi everyone. Haven't gotten a chance to catch up on posts yet.
Hubby has found even more problems with the house, including a section of mold in the attic caused by the bathroom vent not venting all the way out the roof. Nope instead it literally was just a hole cut in the ceiling so they could mount it. We didn't notice it because the blow in insulation in that spot was covering the entire space.
The mold was HORRIBLE and we had to take out all the insulation. The ceiling in the bathroom will need to be replaced and proper ducting for vent put in


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't gotten a chance to catch up on posts yet.
> Hubby has found even more problems with the house, including a section of mold in the attic caused by the bathroom vent not venting all the way out the roof. Nope instead it literally was just a hole cut in the ceiling so they could mount it. We didn't notice it because the blow in insulation in that spot was covering the entire space.
> The mold was HORRIBLE and we had to take out all the insulation. The ceiling in the bathroom will need to be replaced and proper ducting for vent put in


[emoji85] [emoji85] oh cr*p. I think you should just buy a new house or knock this one down and start from scratch. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Well todays matches were an epic failure for me. All wrong.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Over and out from me. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well just popped in to say hi


Hi Laura! * waves *

Nice to not see you in the CDR. I hope you are able to enjoy the good weather right now


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sigh. It seems if i want a team to win I should pick the other team as the winner.[emoji85] [emoji85]





CarolM said:


> Well todays matches were an epic failure for me. All wrong.


Today's matches were an epic failure for all of us! The only person to get anything was Todd and he got 1 point out of a possible 12


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura! * waves *
> 
> Nice to not see you in the CDR. I hope you are able to enjoy the good weather right now



Yes Linda the weather is lovely is nt it I sit out a little,how r u keepin x


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't gotten a chance to catch up on posts yet.
> Hubby has found even more problems with the house, including a section of mold in the attic caused by the bathroom vent not venting all the way out the roof. Nope instead it literally was just a hole cut in the ceiling so they could mount it. We didn't notice it because the blow in insulation in that spot was covering the entire space.
> The mold was HORRIBLE and we had to take out all the insulation. The ceiling in the bathroom will need to be replaced and proper ducting for vent put in





CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] oh cr*p. I think you should just buy a new house or knock this one down and start from scratch. [emoji6]


There can't be much left to knock down. Mr Bambam has already replaced most things!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Yes Linda the weather is lovely is nt it I sit out a little,how r u keepin x


The weather is gorgeous. I am not doing too bad - this weather helps with the aches and pains a little


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> The weather is gorgeous. I am not doing too bad - this weather helps with the aches and pains a little



Yes even tho in agony it cheers you up with the nice weather is Adam ok coz I have not seen him about x


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Today's matches were an epic failure for all of us! The only person to get anything was Todd and he got 1 point out of a possible 12


This Wc is just not playing ball and going according to my picks.
Instead of guessing i looked at the previous round and who beat who by how much etc. Tried putting my scores accordingly. But nnnoooppppppppppe they had to go and change their games!![emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji35] [emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji460] [emoji460]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There can't be much left to knock down. Mr Bambam has already replaced most things!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> This Wc is just not playing ball and going according to my picks.



You could say it’s going down the toilet...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The weather is gorgeous. I am not doing too bad - this weather helps with the aches and pains a little


Mine doesn't unfortunately.[emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Yes even tho in agony it cheers you up with the nice weather is Adam ok coz I have not seen him about x



Adam’s taking a break and doing some work as he did last summer. 

He is taking part in our World Cup prediction league on the SuperBru app though, so I suspect he’s watching football as well


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Mine doesn't unfortunately.[emoji17] [emoji17]



It improves my mood if nothing else!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You could say it’s going down the toilet...


Whahaha. Most definitly appropriate to say that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It improves my mood if nothing else!


It would mine too if I wasnt stuck in an office while the sun is out. But by the time i come it is gone or going on it way to the other side


----------



## CarolM

Hey Lena your postcard has still not arrived yet. So it is either still coming and taking a really long time or it has grown legs and not made it past customs.[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] oh cr*p. I think you should just buy a new house or knock this one down and start from scratch. [emoji6]


It's very tempting... There is a house about 10 minutes from us that is up for auction through an online auction place. It's got more land than ours and the house is the same size. It's got a Huge, fancy greenhouse on it. It's got 20 days left on auction, oh it is so tempting! The thing is I think this is a property that got seized in a bust a few months back for illegally growing cannabis. It would explain why it's not being sold through a realtor or bank. 
We may go look at it if the price stays low.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hey Lena your postcard has still not arrived yet. So it is either still coming and taking a really long time or it has grown legs and not made it past customs.[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24]


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> There can't be much left to knock down. Mr Bambam has already replaced most things!


Actually he has just ripped out most things and is still in the process of replacing them. 
The whole mess is very depressing. I'm pretty sure it's been more than two weeks and there is no sign of Clunker's enclosure getting started on any time soon...and I still have no power in my art room.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Actually he has just ripped out most things and is still in the process of replacing them.
> The whole mess is very depressing. I'm pretty sure it's been more than two weeks and there is no sign of Clunker's enclosure getting started on any time soon...and I still have no power in my art room.


Well I was right about there not being much left to knock down. Unfortunately, it is the putting back I got wrong


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't gotten a chance to catch up on posts yet.
> Hubby has found even more problems with the house, including a section of mold in the attic caused by the bathroom vent not venting all the way out the roof. Nope instead it literally was just a hole cut in the ceiling so they could mount it. We didn't notice it because the blow in insulation in that spot was covering the entire space.
> The mold was HORRIBLE and we had to take out all the insulation. The ceiling in the bathroom will need to be replaced and proper ducting for vent put in


Just exactly where/what is this house you've bought? Is it a reject from that TV show "Flip This House"? Call Holmes!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Such a sweetie!!![emoji173]️
> Is she a cocker spaniel?


She is a cross between a cocker and King Charles.
A 'designer dog' but such a lovely natured dog and very intelligent.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Remember the Lola song...
> I`ve changed it a little bit: _He looks like a man and behaves like a little spoiled girl......_
> That is Lola.


Very true Bee!
Today he dared to venture outside so I put some food out for him and he started to eat it and then nibbled on clover.
Hooray!!!!!!!
Then suddenly as if he remembered he wasn't supposed to be doing that he stopped and took himself back in!
Boooooo!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hugh, I finally caught up with all posts. You guys and girls are really busy here.
> I have a day free, no working and my leg is quiet...... No pain actually.... psssst let it sleep. So it seems to be a good day for me. Life is good.
> I hope it`ll be a good day for my roommates too.
> Weather in Germany is a little bit colder the last days and the sun is hiding. Little rain. Summer is taking a short break but the plants need the rain. No tortoise weather but my spoiled torties have their ( artificial ) sun shining every day warm for them.
> I found a place not far away from where I live where a lot of fresh and bidǵ dandelions grow. I will get my torts a big bucket of these dandelions for indoors. Lucky tortoise= lucky owner
> Sheep are growing like weeds. I have to take new pics. They are soon as big as mother sheep. Chicken mostly every day laying eggs so I haven`t to starve ... LOL.
> Cats are all healthy actually but that can change fast. Some of them are really old.
> My old dogs are healthy too. I am thankful for every day they are with me. Old dogs are the best. They know what to do and how to behave. Thankful for every cuddle they get, most of the day sleeping. I love old dogs. They look you in the eyes and know how you are feeling.
> 
> That was my not short summery what`s going on in my corner of the world. Enjoying and looking forward like every time to hear how it is in yours.


Glad things are looking up for you Bee and that you are enjoying some respite from your pain!
I wish it was cooler here I hate these high temps we are having this week.
Hardly slept last night because of the heat even with an electric fan running.
I was watering my pots in the garden this evening and was very tempted to just turn the hose on myself.
Decided to have more private shower in the house instead though!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> If eggs are hatching in my garden then we were VERY wrong about Joe [emoji23]


Singing 
"Girls will be boys and boys will be girls.........."


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Here’s in update.
> The flooring took almost all day!! My husband was so done with it when he had a few planks to lay but he pushed thru.
> View attachment 243116
> 
> View attachment 243117


Very nice and done in such a short time.
Looks like someone else worked hard too!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well just popped in to say hi


Hi Laura - hope all is well with you.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't gotten a chance to catch up on posts yet.
> Hubby has found even more problems with the house, including a section of mold in the attic caused by the bathroom vent not venting all the way out the roof. Nope instead it literally was just a hole cut in the ceiling so they could mount it. We didn't notice it because the blow in insulation in that spot was covering the entire space.
> The mold was HORRIBLE and we had to take out all the insulation. The ceiling in the bathroom will need to be replaced and proper ducting for vent put in


Oh dear there's always something to do in houses.
Sounds like a job you could have done without


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. Over and out from me. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


We are like ships that pass in the night Carol - missed you again!
Night Night sleep well!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You could say it’s going down the toilet...


Things don't always pan out the way we want them to.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening to anyone still up and/or about!
My little chat with the neighbour was much easier than expected and she was unusually amicable. 
Catching her on her own was the right tactic. 
Mind you she wants me to cut my shrubs so she had something to gain by being nice too. 
I had a hospital appointment this morning so was able to ambush her in her garden before I left.
Hope you have all had good Mondays and that Tuesday will be even better!
I'm off to bed now to try to catch up on the sleep I missed out on last night.
Nos Da pawb!


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't gotten a chance to catch up on posts yet.
> Hubby has found even more problems with the house, including a section of mold in the attic caused by the bathroom vent not venting all the way out the roof. Nope instead it literally was just a hole cut in the ceiling so they could mount it. We didn't notice it because the blow in insulation in that spot was covering the entire space.
> The mold was HORRIBLE and we had to take out all the insulation. The ceiling in the bathroom will need to be replaced and proper ducting for vent put in



That is not good! I feel bad for you guys!!!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Very nice and done in such a short time.
> Looks like someone else worked hard too!!!



My husband does not procrastinate!!
Kinda type A if you know what I mean. 
Now need to put in new closet doors and baseboards.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hey Lena your postcard has still not arrived yet. So it is either still coming and taking a really long time or it has grown legs and not made it past customs.[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24] [emoji22] [emoji24]



I’m sorry about that  We knew there was a chance it wouldn’t go through but I still hoped...


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Very true Bee!
> Today he dared to venture outside so I put some food out for him and he started to eat it and then nibbled on clover.
> Hooray!!!!!!!
> Then suddenly as if he remembered he wasn't supposed to be doing that he stopped and took himself back in!
> Boooooo!!!



That’s probably because you were watching!

Dare I suggest that Lola is starting to behave like a sulky teenager?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening to anyone still up and/or about!
> My little chat with the neighbour was much easier than expected and she was unusually amicable.
> Catching her on her own was the right tactic.
> Mind you she wants me to cut my shrubs so she had something to gain by being nice too.
> I had a hospital appointment this morning so was able to ambush her in her garden before I left.
> Hope you have all had good Mondays and that Tuesday will be even better!
> I'm off to bed now to try to catch up on the sleep I missed out on last night.
> Nos Da pawb!



Oh well done Lyn! That’s a result with the neighbour


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Unlike Lyn it’s not too hot for me yet and I am sleeping well. Our house is well insulated and stays reasonably cool most of the time thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's very tempting... There is a house about 10 minutes from us that is up for auction through an online auction place. It's got more land than ours and the house is the same size. It's got a Huge, fancy greenhouse on it. It's got 20 days left on auction, oh it is so tempting! The thing is I think this is a property that got seized in a bust a few months back for illegally growing cannabis. It would explain why it's not being sold through a realtor or bank.
> We may go look at it if the price stays low.


Hmmmm sounds like it has some potential. If you do decide, you will have to teach your daughter to recognise cannabis and pull them out. Wait on second thoughts maybe it is a good thing she does not like pulling weed. And clunker might just get some happy thoughts by accident. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Actually he has just ripped out most things and is still in the process of replacing them.
> The whole mess is very depressing. I'm pretty sure it's been more than two weeks and there is no sign of Clunker's enclosure getting started on any time soon...and I still have no power in my art room.


Oh dear. That is very sad. If it is a nice day outside, go and put Clunker in his enclosure and have a rest in the sun, watching him and the wild life. While your daughter does finger painting and feet painting on a huge piece of paper outside with you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Very true Bee!
> Today he dared to venture outside so I put some food out for him and he started to eat it and then nibbled on clover.
> Hooray!!!!!!!
> Then suddenly as if he remembered he wasn't supposed to be doing that he stopped and took himself back in!
> Boooooo!!!


I think he is playing you!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening to anyone still up and/or about!
> My little chat with the neighbour was much easier than expected and she was unusually amicable.
> Catching her on her own was the right tactic.
> Mind you she wants me to cut my shrubs so she had something to gain by being nice too.
> I had a hospital appointment this morning so was able to ambush her in her garden before I left.
> Hope you have all had good Mondays and that Tuesday will be even better!
> I'm off to bed now to try to catch up on the sleep I missed out on last night.
> Nos Da pawb!


Glad your talk went well with the neighbour. This is where living on a farm or a really big piece of land can be advantageous. No close neighbours.
Good Night Lyn. Hope you have a good rest.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m sorry about that  We knew there was a chance it wouldn’t go through but I still hoped...


I am still happy though. As it is the thought that counts. Thank you so much for thinking about me.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Unlike Lyn it’s not too hot for me yet and I am sleeping well. Our house is well insulated and stays reasonably cool most of the time thank goodness.


You have a lovely house by the sounds of it. I mean Bluet-it's, hedgehogs, insulation, Lovely conservatories..... Need I go on.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm sounds like it has some potential. If you do decide, you will have to teach your daughter to recognise cannabis and pull them out. Wait on second thoughts maybe it is a good thing she does not like pulling weed. And clunker might just get some happy thoughts by accident. Good luck.



That would be a _high_light for Clunker! 
Sorry, Carol started it.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am still happy though. As it is the thought that counts. Thank you so much for thinking about me.



Oh, hold that thought until the TORTOISE gift exchange


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That would be a _high_light for Clunker!
> Sorry, Carol started it.


No I didn't  BamBam did by mentioning Cannibas.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, hold that thought until the TORTOISE gift exchange


Speaking of that. If I ever do get this card, it will be a good test on the time frame needed.


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Between the aftermath of daughter’s birthday (with all the sugar-related acute personality disorders), the Turkish election, and the stress of the upcoming travel (although it’s not this one, but the one into the unknown that we’ll possibly be making around this time next year, that is causing most stress), I was having my introvert moment. Hope everyone’s well. [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Between the aftermath of daughter’s birthday (with all the sugar-related acute personality disorders), the Turkish election, and the stress of the upcoming travel (although it’s not this one, but the one into the unknown that we’ll possibly be making around this time next year, that is causing most stress), I was having my introvert moment. Hope everyone’s well. [emoji173]️


Oh Shame introvert moments are allowed here. Yvonne has them all the time. And I have been tempted to have them a good few times as well. Lol. How did your recent trip go? And does Canada (or did you go somewhere else - I can't remember)? have potential?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have hedgehog food ... and always water dishes. They were there for Joe, but the birds use them too and they have never been removed


You are a good hedgehog mum.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> If eggs are hatching in my garden then we were VERY wrong about Joe [emoji23]


 Yes, indeed !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like all is going well today in your little corner of the globe  Enjoy the rest of the day


Thank you, I have.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Here’s in update.
> The flooring took almost all day!! My husband was so done with it when he had a few planks to lay but he pushed thru.
> View attachment 243116
> 
> View attachment 243117


The floor looks georgeous ! Well done.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well just popped in to say hi


Hi Laura. Thank you for popping in and "Hi" back to you. Give Elvis and Clyde a little kiss of me.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Sabine. You are such a special person (actually all who are in the CDR are such special people to me).
> I am so glad that your leg is sleeping.[emoji6] May it wake up right as rain and perfectly healthy.
> A little rain is good to have. Those awesome dandelions you found need it. How awesome that you found some dandelion, your torts are going to be very happy.
> Well done lambs, kitties and doggies for all doing so well.
> Your corner seems to be doing great. I hope it stays that way.[emoji8]


Hi Carol. Thank you for your kind words. Yes my corner is doing great and I`ll always try to keep it running that way all the time. But I am a great pretender ......
I don`t think that I am special, or we all are special. We have a special friendship here. You are special too, and Dan and Linda and Kathy and Mark and Adam and Lena and Brandy and Laura and ....... all our lovely roommates I forgot.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't gotten a chance to catch up on posts yet.
> Hubby has found even more problems with the house, including a section of mold in the attic caused by the bathroom vent not venting all the way out the roof. Nope instead it literally was just a hole cut in the ceiling so they could mount it. We didn't notice it because the blow in insulation in that spot was covering the entire space.
> The mold was HORRIBLE and we had to take out all the insulation. The ceiling in the bathroom will need to be replaced and proper ducting for vent put in


Oh, that doesen` sound good. Mold is dangerous for your health. I hope you can solve the problem with a new bathroom vent and new insulation. I have had mold in my house 10 years ago too, but it was a problem with too much humidity in one wall of the house. After it was fixed the mold never came back.
I can understand well how you and hubby must feel when the building lot in your house is getting bigger and bigger....
A lot of big electronic hugs for you....


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hey guys!
I was wondering, I feed my tort Merlin little gem lettuce every day and keep his water clean but was wondering, what does he need with dietary requirements, would some dandelions be a welcome suppliment? (He is a 7yr old Hermanns, btw)


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It's very tempting... There is a house about 10 minutes from us that is up for auction through an online auction place. It's got more land than ours and the house is the same size. It's got a Huge, fancy greenhouse on it. It's got 20 days left on auction, oh it is so tempting! The thing is I think this is a property that got seized in a bust a few months back for illegally growing cannabis. It would explain why it's not being sold through a realtor or bank.
> We may go look at it if the price stays low.


A big green house for Clunker ?  Maybe you ask him if to buy this house. LOL !


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys!
> I was wondering, I feed my tort Merlin little gem lettuce every day and keep his water clean but was wondering, what does he need with dietary requirements, would some dandelions be a welcome suppliment? (He is a 7yr old Hermanns, btw)


Lettuce should not be the only tort food. Look here what you can feed your tort. Dandelions are a good start for healthy food.
https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Very true Bee!
> Today he dared to venture outside so I put some food out for him and he started to eat it and then nibbled on clover.
> Hooray!!!!!!!
> Then suddenly as if he remembered he wasn't supposed to be doing that he stopped and took himself back in!
> Boooooo!!![/QUOTE



Silly Lola !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Glad things are looking up for you Bee and that you are enjoying some respite from your pain!
> I wish it was cooler here I hate these high temps we are having this week.
> Hardly slept last night because of the heat even with an electric fan running.
> I was watering my pots in the garden this evening and was very tempted to just turn the hose on myself.
> Decided to have more private shower in the house instead though!!


When it is really hot in Germany and the house does not cool down at night any longer I often slept in the past on my terrace. Together with cats and dogs under the starry sky at night. It is wonderful and I love it.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good evening to anyone still up and/or about!
> My little chat with the neighbour was much easier than expected and she was unusually amicable.
> Catching her on her own was the right tactic.
> Mind you she wants me to cut my shrubs so she had something to gain by being nice too.
> I had a hospital appointment this morning so was able to ambush her in her garden before I left.
> Hope you have all had good Mondays and that Tuesday will be even better!
> I'm off to bed now to try to catch up on the sleep I missed out on last night.
> Nos Da pawb!


A hospital appointement ? I hope you are o.k. Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No I didn't  BamBam did by mentioning Cannibas.


Wahahaha ! I see Clunker eating canabis...... and acting like a "drunken" and "high" tort.....


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Thanks, this is great, I've just ordered a variety pack of wild lambs lettuce and dandelions seeds ect from amazon, this should do nicely!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
Or afternoon!

Heading to the doctor for the results of my daughter’s MRI. 
We think she has a ganglion cyst in her foot.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys!
> I was wondering, I feed my tort Merlin little gem lettuce every day and keep his water clean but was wondering, what does he need with dietary requirements, would some dandelions be a welcome suppliment? (He is a 7yr old Hermanns, btw)



Who told you?

It isn’t on the TFO recommendations! Little gem contains few nutrients and less fibre. It’s can be part, but not a daily regular of a your tort’s diet. 

Your tort’s diet should be weedy and leafy greens. Yes, feed dandelions (be warned an excess turns pee pink!) and other weeds. 

Your tort can’t digest sugars properly - they cause digestive and kidney problems - so sweet foods like fruit, tomato, carrot and bell pepper should only be fed very sparingly and very occasionally if at all. 

Cucumber and lettuce contain little fibre and and few nutrients so should also be fed sparingly. 

Write a list of things that grow around you and those that you can buy and look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database for suitability to feed. If you can’t identify a plant, post a photo in our Plant ID section and someone will help. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/

Here's a list of suitable greens

Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard


----------



## JoesMum

@rjamesbeasley if you want to sow your own weed seeds, the Shelled Warriors Shop is a good UK source
http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.uk/seeds---grow-your-own-food-302-c.asp


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hmmmm sounds like it has some potential. If you do decide, you will have to teach your daughter to recognise cannabis and pull them out. Wait on second thoughts maybe it is a good thing she does not like pulling weed. And clunker might just get some happy thoughts by accident. Good luck.


Hahaha I'll just have to call it stink weed and tell her it's highly toxic!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Glad your talk went well with the neighbour. This is where living on a farm or a really big piece of land can be advantageous. No close neighbours.
> Good Night Lyn. Hope you have a good rest.


I dream of having enough land that if I wanted to become a nudist, no one could see me and no privacy fence would have to be put up.
I would probably never become a nudist though... I don't want to know what a sunburn feels like on some places[emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> That would be a _high_light for Clunker!
> Sorry, Carol started it.


I'm always saying he is heavy like a rock no need to have him literally stoned though[emoji28]


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that doesen` sound good. Mold is dangerous for your health. I hope you can solve the problem with a new bathroom vent and new insulation. I have had mold in my house 10 years ago too, but it was a problem with too much humidity in one wall of the house. After it was fixed the mold never came back.
> I can understand well how you and hubby must feel when the building lot in your house is getting bigger and bigger....
> A lot of big electronic hugs for you....


Thanks Bee


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm always saying he is heavy like a rock no need to have him literally stoned though[emoji28]



Lol!! Good one!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Wahahaha ! I see Clunker eating canabis...... and acting like a "drunken" and "high" tort.....


It would be hard to tell the difference between him having the "munchies" and his normal appetite![emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wahahaha ! I see Clunker eating canabis...... and acting like a "drunken" and "high" tort.....


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> Or afternoon!
> 
> Heading to the doctor for the results of my daughter’s MRI.
> We think she has a ganglion cyst in her foot.


Oh dear. Had to look it up on google. It looks uncomfortable. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> Or afternoon!
> 
> Heading to the doctor for the results of my daughter’s MRI.
> We think she has a ganglion cyst in her foot.


Is it painful?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hahaha I'll just have to call it stink weed and tell her it's highly toxic!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I dream of having enough land that if I wanted to become a nudist, no one could see me and no privacy fence would have to be put up.
> I would probably never become a nudist though... I don't want to know what a sunburn feels like on some places[emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Is it painful?



Sometimes. At first she couldn’t walk on it so I took her in for X-rays. Then a foot specialist who ordered an MRI and wants us to come in for the results. She still plays soccer but it flares up once in a while. 

We leave in a few minutes. She is kind of nervous.


----------



## Momof4

The best part of my morning was spraying the pens down and having 3 hummingbirds fly thru the spray. I just love that!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Sometimes. At first she couldn’t walk on it so I took her in for X-rays. Then a foot specialist who ordered an MRI and wants us to come in for the results. She still plays soccer but it flares up once in a while.
> 
> We leave in a few minutes. She is kind of nervous.


Oh shame. Good luck!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The best part of my morning was spraying the pens down and having 3 hummingbirds fly thru the spray. I just love that!


Aaww that must have been awesome.


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys!
> I was wondering, I feed my tort Merlin little gem lettuce every day and keep his water clean but was wondering, what does he need with dietary requirements, would some dandelions be a welcome suppliment? (He is a 7yr old Hermanns, btw)



Dandelions are great stuff!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> Or afternoon!
> 
> Heading to the doctor for the results of my daughter’s MRI.
> We think she has a ganglion cyst in her foot.



I don’t quite know what that is, but I hope she’s fine. Good luck, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm always saying he is heavy like a rock no need to have him literally stoned though[emoji28]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> The best part of my morning was spraying the pens down and having 3 hummingbirds fly thru the spray. I just love that!



Great.... we have hummingbirds visiting our monarda in our perennial garden. On Sunday we put up a hummer feeder....and this morning we watched one feeding for a few minutes. Like wings of magic!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> It would be hard to tell the difference between him having the "munchies" and his normal appetite!


He could only legally eat it in a few states.....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey all just popping in. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I don’t quite know what that is, but I hope she’s fine. Good luck, Kathy!


I think those are the ones that you smack with a book when they appear on your wrist. Right?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> The best part of my morning was spraying the pens down and having 3 hummingbirds fly thru the spray. I just love that!



Oh! I am so jealous! I would love to have hummingbirds!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

Just a fabulous morning and wonderful weather day here in Maryland. Low humidity, cool morning temps but on the increase, beautiful sunrise, slight breeze, and calm waters.

Snapped this early on today at the end of our paddle. (Spotted a few more eagles today)




Just Enjoying The Many Sailboats in Galesville


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He could only legally eat it in a few states.....


I'm in one of them[emoji33]


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys!
> I was wondering, I feed my tort Merlin little gem lettuce every day and keep his water clean but was wondering, what does he need with dietary requirements, would some dandelions be a welcome suppliment? (He is a 7yr old Hermanns, btw)


Have you read the caresheet? 
That will tell you about diet. 
Little Gem lettuce is not a good diet.
He needs a varied diet so have a look at the caresheet and also The Tortoise Table website to see which plants are safe or not.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I think those are the ones that you smack with a book when they appear on your wrist. Right?



Yes!! The dr even mentioned it!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> A hospital appointement ? I hope you are o.k. Lyn.


Yes I'm fine thanks Bee just an appointment to keep an eye on my carpal tunnel and see if I need an operation - but I don't have to go down that route yet.


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Thanks, this is great, I've just ordered a variety pack of wild lambs lettuce and dandelions seeds ect from amazon, this should do nicely!


Be careful where you pick the wild dandies from - those near roads could be contaminated by fumes and you want to avoid places where they may spray to keep the weeds down. Some supermarkets sell bags of lamb lettuce or it is in packs of mixed leaves like florette Classic Crispy salad.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> Or afternoon!
> 
> Heading to the doctor for the results of my daughter’s MRI.
> We think she has a ganglion cyst in her foot.


My sister had one on her wrist and it keeps coming back.
An old remedy is to bash it with a heavy bible - but somehow I don't think that will work
Hope it's not too painful for her.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> It would be hard to tell the difference between him having the "munchies" and his normal appetite![emoji28]


Maybe I should try Lola on it.
It may improve his appetite.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> The best part of my morning was spraying the pens down and having 3 hummingbirds fly thru the spray. I just love that!


Wow! That must be lovely to see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> My sister had one on her wrist and it keeps coming back.
> An old remedy is to bash it with a heavy bible - but somehow I don't think that will work
> Hope it's not too painful for her.



And I’m thinking that’s probably not the best solution...


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It is so hot here today, I'm thinking of going to Tesco to lie in their freezer!
Hope you have all had a good day, some lovely pics from Mark again.
I'll pop back later.
TTFN


----------



## Momof4

Well, she’s fine for now. In future if it gets worse they will drain it or surgically remove it. It could pop on it’s own. It’s right below her ankle bone.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Oh! I am so jealous! I would love to have hummingbirds!



I never have my phone when I see cool stuff in the garden.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Well, she’s fine for now. In future if it gets worse they will drain it or surgically remove it. It could pop on it’s own. It’s right below her ankle bone.



Doesn't sound like any fun.. do we know what causes these?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It is so hot here today, I'm thinking of going to Tesco to lie in their freezer!
> Hope you have all had a good day, some lovely pics from Mark again.
> I'll pop back later.
> TTFN



How hot is hot? I do remember a few heat waves when I lived near Knaresborough for a few years. Like 80 and near death!  and no AC of course. Windows wide open and some fans.


Out in the USA west... Arizona, Southern California, New Mexico areas...supposed to all be at 110 or so for the next three days.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> How hot is hot? I do remember a few heat waves when I lived near Knaresborough for a few years. Like 80 and near death!  and no AC of course. Windows wide open and some fans.
> 
> 
> Out in the USA west... Arizona, Southern California, New Mexico areas...supposed to all be at 110 or so for the next three days.



You were stationed at Menwith Hill weren’t you?!

We had a high of 26C (80F) today and it’s unlikely to have been hotter for Lyn. 

It’s not that hot by most people’s standards here. I have coped fine, but Lyn has probably been trapped in a stuffy classroom with sweaty children


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here is some forecast heat for our area....


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> How hot is hot? I do remember a few heat waves when I lived near Knaresborough for a few years. Like 80 and near death!  and no AC of course. Windows wide open and some fans.
> 
> 
> Out in the USA west... Arizona, Southern California, New Mexico areas...supposed to all be at 110 or so for the next three days.


The thermometer in my garden which is a real suntrap was at 37'C at 3.30pm but the average given on the weather maps was 28'C I think. 
This garden is wasted on me - good job I have some small trees, for shade - but even then it's too hot. I shouldn't complain really it won't last long. It was like this at this time last year, but by the end of July and August it was cooler and we had lots of rain. 
I know Knaresborough - did you visit Old Mother Shipton's cave and see all the petrified items in the waterfall?
My sister used to live near there but I haven't been there for many years.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You were stationed at Menwith Hill weren’t you?!
> 
> We had a high of 26C (80F) today and it’s unlikely to have been hotter for Lyn.
> 
> It’s not that hot by most people’s standards here. I have coped fine, but Lyn has probably been trapped in a stuffy classroom with sweaty children


The school is temp controlled and has air con, lovely for me but some staff were complaining they were too cold.
It's going outside is the problem for me!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> The thermometer in my garden which is a real suntrap was at 37'C at 3.30pm but the average given on the weather maps is 29'C.
> This garden is wasted on me - good job I have some small trees.
> I know Knaresborough - did you visit Old Mother Shipton's cave and see all the petrified items in the waterfall?
> My sister used to live near there but I haven't been there for many years.


I can honestly say that in 10 years living in Harrogate I only went to Mother Shipton's cave once. We went to Knaresborough pretty at leats weekly... More often when I was waitressing in a hotel there.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I can honestly say that in 10 years living in Harrogate I only went to Mother Shipton's cave once. We went to Knaresborough pretty at least weekly... More often when I was waitressing in a hotel there.


 I suppose it's not the sort of place you go to on a regular basis - unless you wanted to ask Mother Shipton's advice 
I've been a few times but with different people who hadn't been before.


----------



## Momof4

I had to Google it.
The cause of ganglion cysts is not known. One theory suggests that trauma causes the tissue of the joint to break down, forming small cysts that then join into a larger, more obvious mass. The most likely theory involves a flaw in the joint capsule or tendon sheath that allows the joint tissue to bulge out.Oct 12, 2017


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I can honestly say that in 10 years living in Harrogate I only went to Mother Shipton's cave once. We went to Knaresborough pretty at leats weekly... More often when I was waitressing in a hotel there.



I visited the caves there in the cliffs along the trail that winds it’s way back up top to the old ruins overlooking the River Nidd and Harrogate in a distance. I lived a bit further up the road in Stavely, just south of Boroughbridge and north of Knaresborough. When in Boroughbridge - must visit the Black Bull Inn. 


https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...nn-Boroughbridge_North_Yorkshire_England.html


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I had to Google it.
> The cause of ganglion cysts is not known. One theory suggests that trauma causes the tissue of the joint to break down, forming small cysts that then join into a larger, more obvious mass. The most likely theory involves a flaw in the joint capsule or tendon sheath that allows the joint tissue to bulge out.Oct 12, 2017


Hope they can sort it out for her as it's in such an awkward place.
My sister had an op on hers but it came back so she still has it, but maybe there's more they can do these days.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I visited the caves there in the cliffs along the trail that winds it’s way back up top to the old ruins overlooking the River Nidd and Harrogate in a distance. I lived a bit further up the road in Stavely, just south of Boroughbridge and north of Knaresborough. When in Boroughbridge - must visit the Black Bull Inn.
> 
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...nn-Boroughbridge_North_Yorkshire_England.html


Linda mentioned you were at Menwith Hill, Mark - were you in the airforce?
One of my nephews was based at RAF Leeming for a while and I spent a few New Years in the Family flat there with my family.
He is now in Lincolnshire at RAF Coningsby.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Well I think I found me a me new long term job. Tomorrow I start my first day working for Nestle Corporation. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well I think I found me a me new long term job. Tomorrow I start my first day working for Nestle Corporation. We will see how it goes.


Congratulations Todd and Good Luck,!
(If you get free chocolate don't forget to bring some back for us!!!)


----------



## Lyn W

Goodnight everyone and Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations Todd and Good Luck,!
> (If you get free chocolate don't forget to bring some back for us!!!)


Thank you, the "Cold Dark Room" would be the first place I would bring chocolate.

It won't melt in here.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hope they can sort it out for her as it's in such an awkward place.
> My sister had an op on hers but it came back so she still has it, but maybe there's more they can do these days.



Oh wow! That’s a bummer it came back. I’ll keep that in mind.


----------



## Bambam1989

I went with my "tort neighbor" today to help her shop for plants. It was very fun and I bought a Hibiscus! I needed one, really...I did.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, the "Cold Dark Room" would be the first place I would bring chocolate.
> 
> It won't melt in here.



Congratulations!! 
What will you be doing there? 
We need details!!


----------



## Momof4

My daughter is making brownies!! My weakness!!
I made a drink and a brownie sounds so good right now!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Linda mentioned you were at Menwith Hill, Mark - were you in the airforce?
> One of my nephews was based at RAF Leeming for a while and I spent a few New Years in the Family flat there with my family.
> He is now in Lincolnshire at RAF Coningsby.



Menwith Hill had mostly civilians stationed there. It wasn’t a military base; it had those big “golf ball” listening dishes. I assume it’s the same now. I went there to help out with running their Girl Scouts. 

My Mum was a civilian working for the MoD at what was technically an RAF base in Harrogate. My uncle was a helicopter engineer NCO in the RAF stationed variously at Barnstaple, Aden, Akrotiri, Anglesey, Linton on Ouse, ...


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well I think I found me a me new long term job. Tomorrow I start my first day working for Nestle Corporation. We will see how it goes.



Ooh. Good luck with that. There should be plenty of career development opportunities there


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I went with my "tort neighbor" today to help her shop for plants. It was very fun and I bought a Hibiscus!


Well done 


> I needed one, really...I did.


[emoji849] We believe you... probably [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> My daughter is making brownies!! My weakness!!
> I made a drink and a brownie sounds so good right now!



Yum! It’s a bit early. Can I save one for mid morning please?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have a lunch date today. A friend who has had a rough time since a car accident 18 months ago. She has had to have major surgery on torn muscles and it’s not over yet 

On top of that, her husband went off with a much younger woman. It’s been a dreadfully hard time for her. 

Hopefully we will have a giggle as usual though


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations!!
> What will you be doing there?
> We need details!!


I'm working for their distribution center. Just starting out I will probably spend the majority of my day on a forklift loading and unloading trucks. Not the most glamorous of jobs, but it will pay the bills. The only thing that might take me a little while to get used to is working in a freezer.

I hope everyone has a great day today and gluck on your matches!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh! I am so jealous! I would love to have hummingbirds!


Me too !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Yes I'm fine thanks Bee just an appointment to keep an eye on my carpal tunnel and see if I need an operation - but I don't have to go down that route yet.


Okay., nothing to worry. That`s good.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Be careful where you pick the wild dandies from - those near roads could be contaminated by fumes and you want to avoid places where they may spray to keep the weeds down. Some supermarkets sell bags of lamb lettuce or it is in packs of mixed leaves like florette Classic Crispy salad.


Lambs lettuce is a good and healthy tortoise food. Belgium endive too. My torts like both.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> How hot is hot? I do remember a few heat waves when I lived near Knaresborough for a few years. Like 80 and near death!  and no AC of course. Windows wide open and some fans.
> 
> 
> Out in the USA west... Arizona, Southern California, New Mexico areas...supposed to all be at 110 or so for the next three days.


110 F ? I would die . Too much for me.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> My daughter is making brownies!! My weakness!!
> I made a drink and a brownie sounds so good right now!


Enjoy your brownies.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It would be hard to tell the difference between him having the "munchies" and his normal appetite![emoji28]


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Sometimes. At first she couldn’t walk on it so I took her in for X-rays. Then a foot specialist who ordered an MRI and wants us to come in for the results. She still plays soccer but it flares up once in a while.
> 
> We leave in a few minutes. She is kind of nervous.


How did it go at the doc?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all just popping in. Hope everyone is having a great day!


Mine has been terrible so far, hows yours been?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think those are the ones that you smack with a book when they appear on your wrist. Right?


Hmmm, but wouldn't you then need to see the doc for a broken wrist?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Just a fabulous morning and wonderful weather day here in Maryland. Low humidity, cool morning temps but on the increase, beautiful sunrise, slight breeze, and calm waters.
> 
> Snapped this early on today at the end of our paddle. (Spotted a few more eagles today)
> 
> View attachment 243187
> 
> 
> Just Enjoying The Many Sailboats in Galesville
> 
> View attachment 243188


You are just a waterbaby. Are you sure you weren't a merman in a past life?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm in one of them[emoji33]


You and Clunker could then have a munchies contest against each other!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes I'm fine thanks Bee just an appointment to keep an eye on my carpal tunnel and see if I need an operation - but I don't have to go down that route yet.


Yayyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Maybe I should try Lola on it.
> It may improve his appetite.


Hmmm Theres a thought.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, she’s fine for now. In future if it gets worse they will drain it or surgically remove it. It could pop on it’s own. It’s right below her ankle bone.


OMW. Below her ankle bone is most probably the worst place to have it, as that is where her shoes more than likely rub. Especially while she is playing soccer.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, she’s fine for now. In future if it gets worse they will drain it or surgically remove it. It could pop on it’s own. It’s right below her ankle bone.


But glad she does not have to have any surgery or popping done yet.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I never have my phone when I see cool stuff in the garden.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> How hot is hot? I do remember a few heat waves when I lived near Knaresborough for a few years. Like 80 and near death!  and no AC of course. Windows wide open and some fans.
> 
> 
> Out in the USA west... Arizona, Southern California, New Mexico areas...supposed to all be at 110 or so for the next three days.


The 80 is normal for us. But the 110 is HOT even for us here in South Africa.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Mine has been terrible so far, hows yours been?



Hmmm, terrible? Not good!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The school is temp controlled and has air con, lovely for me but some staff were complaining they were too cold.
> It's going outside is the problem for me!


I always say that it is waaayyyy better to be a man, as you can always take your shirt off. But not so much for a woman. My body temperature (Or how my body feels to me that is - as body temp is actually normal) is always Hot, Which is why I tend to like winter more than summer. I just feel more comfortable in winter than I do in summer. Maybe you are the same as me and just cannot handle too much heat.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well I think I found me a me new long term job. Tomorrow I start my first day working for Nestle Corporation. We will see how it goes.


Well done and good luck. I like Nestle Water. For me it is the only bottled water that does not leave an after taste.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations Todd and Good Luck,!
> (If you get free chocolate don't forget to bring some back for us!!!)


oooohhhh I second and third and fourth that.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight everyone and Happy Wednesday!


Good Night Lyn, Hope you slept well.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, the "Cold Dark Room" would be the first place I would bring chocolate.
> 
> It won't melt in here.


It wouldn't get the chance to melt in here. I think it would be gone before it could melt.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I went with my "tort neighbor" today to help her shop for plants. It was very fun and I bought a Hibiscus! I needed one, really...I did.


LOL, I think the nurseries by you, see you coming and get very happy. LOL. I am the same. That is why I stay away, otherwise my kids would have no food.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I went with my "tort neighbor" today to help her shop for plants. It was very fun and I bought a Hibiscus! I needed one, really...I did.


How are things looking for your tort neighbour? I can't remember her name sorry. Cherio something wasn't it?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations!!
> What will you be doing there?
> We need details!!


Yes details. Although you are probably there right now, so details on how it went, do you think it will be a place that you like etc. when you get home. That is if you have the energy after your first day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yum! It’s a bit early. Can I save one for mid morning please?


Brownie's are nice, but I prefer milk tarts, cheese cake and those kind of cakes. BUT if there are Brownie's on offer I will never say no. Probably why I look like I do.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have a lunch date today. A friend who has had a rough time since a car accident 18 months ago. She has had to have major surgery on torn muscles and it’s not over yet
> 
> On top of that, her husband went off with a much younger woman. It’s been a dreadfully hard time for her.
> 
> Hopefully we will have a giggle as usual though


You have just put my day in perspective again. Shame, I really hope that she can enjoy her time spent with you on the lunch date. I wish I could make all the troubles for everyone go away.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm working for their distribution center. Just starting out I will probably spend the majority of my day on a forklift loading and unloading trucks. Not the most glamorous of jobs, but it will pay the bills. The only thing that might take me a little while to get used to is working in a freezer.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day today and gluck on your matches!


It might be fun for a while, as you haven't done it before (I am presuming). My matches yesterday were a flop. I did at least get 1.5 points. Whoop Whoop. I am not holding out much hope for todays either. I seem to have the nack of getting it totally wrong.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> It might be fun for a while, as you haven't done it before (I am presuming). My matches yesterday were a flop. I did at least get 1.5 points. Whoop Whoop. I am not holding out much hope for todays either. I seem to have the nack of getting it totally wrong.


Oh I've driven a forklift many many years, I'm just assuming I will probably be starting at the bottom with this company as I'm new. Im going in a little while I think today is just going to be a walk thru of the job and my responsibilities.

Don't worry about not doing good in the pool everyone gets a participation trophy anyway


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm, terrible? Not good!


Husband is away, and woke up to having to clean up pee fom the dog who also decided that on the couch was a good spot. (Don't know how to get him to stop peeing in the house) and then found out that my fridge/freezer stopped producing cold air or whatever you call it. Luckily my boss was kind enough to let me go home and take my stuff from my freezer to my Mother-in-law so it does not go off. But the techinician is only coming at 16:00 (it is now 14:35) to have a look. I don't even want to think about the expense. I am hoping it is just a simple matter of having to be re-gassed and that it does not cost too much. And that it is fixable at least. Otherwise we need a new fridge and that will put me in more debt.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Oh I've driven a forklift many many years, I'm just assuming I will probably be starting at the bottom with this company as I'm new. Im going in a little while I think today is just going to be a walk thru of the job and my responsibilities.
> 
> Don't worry about not doing good in the pool everyone gets a participation trophy anyway


Whahaha. I will take what I can get. Hope it goes well for your first day. And that it turns out to be a good position with lots of interesting things to keep you busy.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I will take what I can get. Hope it goes well for your first day. And that it turns out to be a good position with lots of interesting things to keep you busy.


Thank you


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Husband is away, and woke up to having to clean up pee fom the dog who also decided that on the couch was a good spot. (Don't know how to get him to stop peeing in the house) and then found out that my fridge/freezer stopped producing cold air or whatever you call it. Luckily my boss was kind enough to let me go home and take my stuff from my freezer to my Mother-in-law so it does not go off. But the techinician is only coming at 16:00 (it is now 14:35) to have a look. I don't even want to think about the expense. I am hoping it is just a simple matter of having to be re-gassed and that it does not cost too much. And that it is fixable at least. Otherwise we need a new fridge and that will put me in more debt.



Ouch... good u can move the frozen food stuffs... and lets hope the freon or compressor or belt can just be fixed. Good luck


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch... good u can move the frozen food stuffs... and lets hope the freon or compressor or belt can just be fixed. Good luck


Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Brownie's are nice, but I prefer milk tarts, cheese cake and those kind of cakes. BUT if there are Brownie's on offer I will never say no. Probably why I look like I do.


I used to read Agatha Christie books, and they always talked of Fairy Cakes. I really, really want to try a Fairy Cake. We don't have them here.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have a lunch date today. A friend who has had a rough time since a car accident 18 months ago. She has had to have major surgery on torn muscles and it’s not over yet
> 
> On top of that, her husband went off with a much younger woman. It’s been a dreadfully hard time for her.
> 
> Hopefully we will have a giggle as usual though



Your poor friend!! I would be a mess if I was in her shoes!! 

Pretty sure that relationship won’t last.

My friends, “best” friend had an affair with her husband and both couples divorced and the new couple only lasted 2-3yrs. All together there were 5 small kids involved. It was so sad.

Can you imagine telling your best girlfriend all your marriage problems while she’s sleeping with your husband? 

Enjoy your giggling!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I used to read Agatha Christie books, and they always talked of Fairy Cakes. I really, really want to try a Fairy Cake. We don't have them here.


Isn't a fairy cake just a very light vanilla sponge cake?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> How did it go at the doc?



Everything went well. No surgery for now. 

It was scary because when the nurse tells you the doctor wants to go over the results in person you get worried.

Come to find out he could have easily told us over the phone.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Your poor friend!! I would be a mess if I was in her shoes!!
> 
> Pretty sure that relationship won’t last.
> 
> My friends, “best” friend had an affair with her husband and both couples divorced and the new couple only lasted 2-3yrs. All together there were 5 small kids involved. It was so sad.
> 
> Can you imagine telling your best girlfriend all your marriage problems while she’s sleeping with your husband?
> 
> Enjoy your giggling!!



That is so sad.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I used to read Agatha Christie books, and they always talked of Fairy Cakes. I really, really want to try a Fairy Cake. We don't have them here.



Hmmm. Wasnt sure about Fairy Cakes...

https://www.christinascucina.com/traditional-british-butterfly-cakes/


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Everything went well. No surgery for now.
> 
> It was scary because when the nurse tells you the doctor wants to go over the results in person you get worried.
> 
> Come to find out he could have easily told us over the phone.


Did they charge you for the consultation?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Isn't a fairy cake just a very light vanilla sponge cake?


I have no idea. But it sure sounds delicious.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm. Wasnt sure about Fairy Cakes...
> 
> https://www.christinascucina.com/traditional-british-butterfly-cakes/


Oh wow. . . that looks pretty darned good too.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Did they charge you for the consultation?


Good point. A phone call would have generated no income for them.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm working for their distribution center. Just starting out I will probably spend the majority of my day on a forklift loading and unloading trucks. Not the most glamorous of jobs, but it will pay the bills. The only thing that might take me a little while to get used to is working in a freezer.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day today and gluck on your matches!



I would freeze!! I’m sure you’ll survive with all the gear!! 

I’m watching Korea vs Germany right now! 

I think Mexico is today as well. 
The news showed a few bars opened at 7am since we live in San Diego. The police are worried about drunk driving after the game.

I just found the Mexico game!! Duh, it was on a lower channel.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having a tough time getting started this a.m. Gonna' be another hot one and I'm not looking forward to going outside. But duty calls. . .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a tough time getting started this a.m. Gonna' be another hot one and I'm not looking forward to going outside. But duty calls. . .



Go now!! Recline later[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Mine has been terrible so far, hows yours been?



 Sorry to hear that. 

Electronic hugs [emoji847] from me


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Husband is away, and woke up to having to clean up pee fom the dog who also decided that on the couch was a good spot. (Don't know how to get him to stop peeing in the house) and then found out that my fridge/freezer stopped producing cold air or whatever you call it. Luckily my boss was kind enough to let me go home and take my stuff from my freezer to my Mother-in-law so it does not go off. But the techinician is only coming at 16:00 (it is now 14:35) to have a look. I don't even want to think about the expense. I am hoping it is just a simple matter of having to be re-gassed and that it does not cost too much. And that it is fixable at least. Otherwise we need a new fridge and that will put me in more debt.



I was lucky when my freezer failed. It was in the garage and it was snowing outside. I did need a new one, but nothing defrosted!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I used to read Agatha Christie books, and they always talked of Fairy Cakes. I really, really want to try a Fairy Cake. We don't have them here.



Fairy cakes are just little sponge cakes cooked in a paper case with a topping of water icing (icing sugar mixed with water and a drop of colouring)

If you’re being really fancy, you might also add a glace cherry on top or some hundreds and thousands. 

They seem to have been replaced by US style muffins and cup cakes these days.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm. Wasnt sure about Fairy Cakes...
> 
> https://www.christinascucina.com/traditional-british-butterfly-cakes/



Butterfly cakes are a variation on a theme. They’re not fairy cakes though


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> @rjamesbeasley if you want to sow your own weed seeds, the Shelled Warriors Shop is a good UK source
> http://www.shelledwarriorsshop.co.uk/seeds---grow-your-own-food-302-c.asp


That's what I ordered, is everything in the luxury pack ok?
Thanks guys btw


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> That's what I ordered, is everything in the luxury pack ok?
> Thanks guys btw



Yes. It will be fine


----------



## JoesMum

So I dug out my 1952 Good Housekeeping cookery book @Yvonne G as I thought that would have the most authentic “Agatha Christie” style Fairy Cake recipe. 

However, it was published only 7 years after the war and rationing ended here in 1954 which is probably why there is no icing on top of these 



This is a more modern recipe they say top with glace icing which is the water icing (icing sugar, water and a drop of colouring) that I described before


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Germany is out! 
We’re waiting at the gate for our Bew York flight. Hope to catch up later [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Germany is out!
> We’re waiting at the gate for our Bew York flight. Hope to catch up later [emoji173]️



Hope your flight goes well!

Unbelievable that Germany could go out. 

A German journalist is talking on our BBC radio right now and is saying the team was over-confident and they kind of deserved it. He says the team was too arrogant and too full of themselves. Harsh language!

I don’t think the team will be getting a warm reception when they get home.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> So I dug out my 1952 Good Housekeeping cookery book @Yvonne G as I thought that would have the most authentic “Agatha Christie” style Fairy Cake recipe.
> 
> However, it was published only 7 years after the war and rationing ended here in 1954 which is probably why there is no icing on top of these
> View attachment 243257
> 
> 
> This is a more modern recipe they say top with glace icing which is the water icing (icing sugar, water and a drop of colouring) that I described before
> View attachment 243258


Ah, I see. What we call here a cupcake. thanks for the recipe. I've saved it and I'll try it next time I feel like baking. Would "icing sugar" be the same thing as powdered (confectioner's) sugar?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Germany is out!
> We’re waiting at the gate for our Bew York flight. Hope to catch up later [emoji173]️


Have a safe trip to "Bew" york!!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> How are things looking for your tort neighbour? I can't remember her name sorry. Cherio something wasn't it?


I believe it's a case of "picky eater". She will nibble on her food but doesn't get excited about most of it. Looks very healthy though. Cheerios586 has been working hard on improving her diet, the tort just doesn't want to cooperate.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> So I dug out my 1952 Good Housekeeping cookery book @Yvonne G as I thought that would have the most authentic “Agatha Christie” style Fairy Cake recipe.
> 
> However, it was published only 7 years after the war and rationing ended here in 1954 which is probably why there is no icing on top of these
> View attachment 243257
> 
> 
> This is a more modern recipe they say top with glace icing which is the water icing (icing sugar, water and a drop of colouring) that I described before
> View attachment 243258


I might have to try making those!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, I see. What we call here a cupcake. thanks for the recipe. I've saved it and I'll try it next time I feel like baking. Would "icing sugar" be the same thing as powdered (confectioner's) sugar?
> 
> View attachment 243259



Cupcakes here in the UK have a thick smothering of frosting on top. And the cake is much deeper - more like a muffin. 

The cake cases we use for fairy cakes (and butterfly cakes) are half the depth. 

Icing sugar is powdered, so yes I think you have translated it correctly


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have a lunch date today. A friend who has had a rough time since a car accident 18 months ago. She has had to have major surgery on torn muscles and it’s not over yet
> 
> On top of that, her husband went off with a much younger woman. It’s been a dreadfully hard time for her.
> 
> Hopefully we will have a giggle as usual though


I'm not able to post the word that would best describe her ex here, but I hope she is bearing up and you have a good lunch!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Mine has been terrible so far, hows yours been?


Oh dear sorry to hear that Carol - I'll read on to find out why.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, but wouldn't you then need to see the doc for a broken wrist?



Yup doesn't cure it just gives you something else to worry about!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I always say that it is waaayyyy better to be a man, as you can always take your shirt off. But not so much for a woman. My body temperature (Or how my body feels to me that is - as body temp is actually normal) is always Hot, Which is why I tend to like winter more than summer. I just feel more comfortable in winter than I do in summer. Maybe you are the same as me and just cannot handle too much heat.


No I don't like being out if it's too hot, I'm a shady lady!
I like it when it's sunny but cool.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, the "Cold Dark Room" would be the first place I would bring chocolate.
> 
> It won't melt in here.


It won't last long enough to melt!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It wouldn't get the chance to melt in here. I think it would be gone before it could melt.


snap!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Husband is away, and woke up to having to clean up pee fom the dog who also decided that on the couch was a good spot. (Don't know how to get him to stop peeing in the house) and then found out that my fridge/freezer stopped producing cold air or whatever you call it. Luckily my boss was kind enough to let me go home and take my stuff from my freezer to my Mother-in-law so it does not go off. But the techinician is only coming at 16:00 (it is now 14:35) to have a look. I don't even want to think about the expense. I am hoping it is just a simple matter of having to be re-gassed and that it does not cost too much. And that it is fixable at least. Otherwise we need a new fridge and that will put me in more debt.


Sorry to hear that Carol. 
I don't know what to suggest about the dog except maybe to lock him in a more mopable area.
Hope your F/F is fixable and not too expensive.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Your poor friend!! I would be a mess if I was in her shoes!!
> 
> Pretty sure that relationship won’t last.
> 
> My friends, “best” friend had an affair with her husband and both couples divorced and the new couple only lasted 2-3yrs. All together there were 5 small kids involved. It was so sad.
> 
> Can you imagine telling your best girlfriend all your marriage problems while she’s sleeping with your husband?
> 
> Enjoy your giggling!!


I can't post what I think of your friend's BF either!


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> That's what I ordered, is everything in the luxury pack ok?
> Thanks guys btw


I had more luck growing dandies by collecting the fluffy seed heads from wild dandies and putting them in a large pot half filled with old soil.
The seeds I bought didn't thrive at all.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Germany is out!
> We’re waiting at the gate for our Bew York flight. Hope to catch up later [emoji173]️


Bon voyage Lena! Hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Your poor friend!! I would be a mess if I was in her shoes!!
> 
> Pretty sure that relationship won’t last.
> 
> My friends, “best” friend had an affair with her husband and both couples divorced and the new couple only lasted 2-3yrs. All together there were 5 small kids involved. It was so sad.
> 
> Can you imagine telling your best girlfriend all your marriage problems while she’s sleeping with your husband?
> 
> Enjoy your giggling!!


It is always sad when children are involved.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon evening all. 
Hope everyone is OK, and any problems you've had have been resolved.
All good with me, as long as I stay in out of the heat - I think Lola must get that from me!
I need to pop to the shops but will wait until the sun's gone down - maybe I'm turning into a vampire!
Then again I can't even eat meat if it's just a bit pink - at the moment!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm. Wasnt sure about Fairy Cakes...
> 
> https://www.christinascucina.com/traditional-british-butterfly-cakes/


So you had the look of confusion did you.[emoji23] [emoji23] I had half a look of confusion.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a tough time getting started this a.m. Gonna' be another hot one and I'm not looking forward to going outside. But duty calls. . .


I get it. That is what i felt like when i heard the rain this morning and that was BEFORE the pee clean up and fridge/freezer saga!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So I dug out my 1952 Good Housekeeping cookery book @Yvonne G as I thought that would have the most authentic “Agatha Christie” style Fairy Cake recipe.
> 
> However, it was published only 7 years after the war and rationing ended here in 1954 which is probably why there is no icing on top of these
> View attachment 243257
> 
> 
> This is a more modern recipe they say top with glace icing which is the water icing (icing sugar, water and a drop of colouring) that I described before
> View attachment 243258


My mum used to make lovely coconut cakes which is the same mix but with dessicated coconut - mmmmm I would love to have a couple of those with a cuppa now!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I get it. That is what i felt like when i heard the rain this morning and that was BEFORE the pee clean up and fridge/freezer saga!


Could they fix it Carol?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Electronic hugs [emoji847] from me


Thank you. I feel better now. Hubby is back again. Torts taken care of. Fridge is fixable (still an extra expense not accounted for but not as bad as a new one would be) but will only get it back on saturday. And I am now chilling.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was lucky when my freezer failed. It was in the garage and it was snowing outside. I did need a new one, but nothing defrosted!


Lol. That is lucky.[emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Mine has been terrible so far, hows yours been?


*WHY ???*


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So I dug out my 1952 Good Housekeeping cookery book @Yvonne G as I thought that would have the most authentic “Agatha Christie” style Fairy Cake recipe.
> 
> However, it was published only 7 years after the war and rationing ended here in 1954 which is probably why there is no icing on top of these
> View attachment 243257
> 
> 
> This is a more modern recipe they say top with glace icing which is the water icing (icing sugar, water and a drop of colouring) that I described before
> View attachment 243258


Yummy.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You are just a waterbaby. Are you sure you weren't a merman in a past life?


I think Mark was born with a kajak instead of his feet......


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Germany is out!
> We’re waiting at the gate for our Bew York flight. Hope to catch up later [emoji173]️


Bon Voyage. Oops that is for France. [emoji15] Safe trip. Don't know the American saying for safe trip.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I believe it's a case of "picky eater". She will nibble on her food but doesn't get excited about most of it. Looks very healthy though. Cheerios586 has been working hard on improving her diet, the tort just doesn't want to cooperate.


Typical kid. Also sounds like Lola. Who says torts aren't intelligent. They know how to wrap us around their fingers.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yup doesn't cure it just gives you something else to worry about!


Thats what I thought.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well done and good luck. I like Nestle Water. For me it is the only bottled water that does not leave an after taste.


 The Nestle Group are bandits, robbers and thiefs. I try to avoid their products. Taking water in countries where people are so poor that they have not acsess to clean water. Bottle water in these poor countries and sell it all over the world and the people who live near the spring of water can`t have fresh water because they could not pay the price.
Shame ! Shame ! Shame on the whole Nestle Group !


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I feel better now. Hubby is back again. Torts taken care of. Fridge is fixable (still an extra expense not accounted for but not as bad as a new one would be) but will only get it back on saturday. And I am now chilling.


Chilling? Without a fridge?
Cool!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Bon voyage Lena! Hope you have a safe trip!


Snap again.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon evening all.
> Hope everyone is OK, and any problems you've had have been resolved.
> All good with me, as long as I stay in out of the heat - I think Lola must get that from me!
> I need to pop to the shops but will wait until the sun's gone down - maybe I'm turning into a vampire!
> Then again I can't even eat meat if it's just a bit pink - at the moment!!!


Why at the moment. Are you okay?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> The Nestle Group are bandits, robbers and thiefs. I try to avoid their products. Taking water in countries where people are so poor that they have not acsess to clean water. Bottle water in these poor countries and sell it all over the world and the people who live near the spring of water can`t have fresh water because they could not pay the price.
> Shame ! Shame ! Shame on the whole Nestle Group !


Gosh!
I've never heard that before, I will look that up.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Why at the moment. Are you okay?


LOL. Yes thanks Carol - but I won't be if I am turning into a vampire!
Waiting to see if my taste in meat changes!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Could they fix it Carol?


They say they can. The gas pipe is leaking and will need to be replaced. So it will be collected tomorrow morning and should come back saturday. Still expensive but not as bad as having to get a new one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *WHY ???*


Read on. Or you have probably read it already.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think Mark was born with a kajak instead of his feet......


Lol. Me too. I love it though as we get to enjoy the scenery and water vicariously through him.[emoji3]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They say they can. The gas pipe is leaking and will need to be replaced. So it will be collected tomorrow morning and should come back saturday. Still expensive but not as bad as having to get a new one.


That's good and good job you spotted it before your food defrosted or you would have had the expense of replacing that too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Germany is out!
> We’re waiting at the gate for our Bew York flight. Hope to catch up later [emoji173]️


Hahah ! You can call me evil but I am glad that Germany is out ! The players get too much money and are conceited.
Other countries have good players too and the best team should win. I am not sad that German players can fly home.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hope your flight goes well!
> 
> Unbelievable that Germany could go out.
> 
> A German journalist is talking on our BBC radio right now and is saying the team was over-confident and they kind of deserved it. He says the team was too arrogant and too full of themselves. Harsh language!
> 
> I don’t think the team will be getting a warm reception when they get home.


The language was quiet right ! They are arrogant and over-confident and now they have to go home ! That is the right punishment !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The Nestle Group are bandits, robbers and thiefs. I try to avoid their products. Taking water in countries where people are so poor that they have not acsess to clean water. Bottle water in these poor countries and sell it all over the world and the people who live near the spring of water can`t have fresh water because they could not pay the price.
> Shame ! Shame ! Shame on the whole Nestle Group !


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Chilling? Without a fridge?
> Cool!


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> LOL. Yes thanks Carol - but I won't be if I am turning into a vampire!
> Waiting to see if my taste in meat changes!!!


Oh. Lol. Hmmm. Then you are going to be wanting bloody meat.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's good and good job you spotted it before your food defrosted or you would have had the expense of replacing that too.


Aiyeee. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hahah ! You can call me evil but I am glad that Germany is out ! The players get too much money and are conceited.
> Other countries have good players too and the best team should win. I am not sad that German players can fly home.


I think the majority of footy players are like that. I have always thought it is quite immoral the amount of money that is spent on football clubs and players.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think the majority of footy players are like that. I have always thought it is quite immoral the amount of money that is spent in and on football clubs and players.


It is not only them. There are the rugby players. Cricket players. Basketball players. Softball players etc. Etc.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is not only them. There are the rugby players. Cricket players. Basketball players. Softball players etc. Etc.


You're right of course but it always seems more excessive with football. 
Maybe because we hear more about the cost of transfers etc on the news than we do other sports.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to have my trip to the shop now so I'll not see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Gosh!
> I've never heard that before, I will look that up.


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...an-bernardino-forest-california-a8130686.html

https://www.grain.org/article/entri...ca-dry-behind-every-land-grab-is-a-water-grab

That`s what I have found in English. The Nestle Group buys land and water springs in Africa. It is a shame.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Read on. Or you have probably read it already.


Sorry Carol. Now I have read it. Can you safe the frozen food ? A big electronic hug for you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You're right of course but it always seems more excessive with football.
> Maybe because we hear more about the cost of transfers etc on the news than we do other sports.


We actually don't hear the kind of info here at all. But we know they make the money. However rugby is bigger here than football.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am going to have my trip to the shop now so I'll not see you all later.
> TTFN


TTFN.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry Carol. Now I have read it. Can you safe the frozen food ? A big electronic hug for you.


Yip. Saved most of it. It is at my mother in laws house. Thank goodness she has a big freezer.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh dear.


It is right. Search a little with google and you find the answer.
and it seems they don`t take only water from poor countries .....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is right. Search a little with google and you find the answer.
> and it seems they don`t take only water from poor countries .....


But if they don't take it then the government will right. Our municipalities are now charging us a fee for providing water and that is regardless of wether you use their water or not and on top of the increased prices they are charging for the water itself. So either way you still have to pay for it. It is NEVER for free.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> But if they don't take it then the government will right. Our municipalities are now charging us a fee for providing water and that is regardless of wether you use their water or not and on top of the increased prices they are charging for the water itself. So either way you still have to pay for it. It is NEVER for free.


But water resources should never be in private hands. Never.
You are right: Clean water is never for free but when a private Group like Nestle makes the price it will end in a desaster. In Africa one litre of clean water is more expensive than one litre gasoline.
The next world war could be for water resources. I don`t want to imagine.


----------



## JoesMum

Next door’s 5 year old lost her first tooth this afternoon. 

Mum just came over in a panic as she had no change. I was able to come to the rescue. Disaster averted. The tooth fairy can call!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But water resources should never be in private hands. Never.
> You are right: Clean water is never for free but when a private Group like Nestle makes the price it will end in a desaster. In Africa one litre of clean water is more expensive than one litre gasoline.
> The next world war could be for water resources. I don`t want to imagine.


Yes definitely water is going to be a really high demand commodity and could be the cause of the next world war. And i won't delve into politics too much as we are not allowed to. But my experience with government is that they might as well be private as it seems that money ends up going into private pockets anyway. Well at least on this side of the world.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But water resources should never be in private hands. Never.
> You are right: Clean water is never for free but when a private Group like Nestle makes the price it will end in a desaster. In Africa one litre of clean water is more expensive than one litre gasoline.
> The next world war could be for water resources. I don`t want to imagine.


And petrol costs around R15.79/ ltr and a 5ltr bottled water costs R21.00 so R4.20/ ltr.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Next door’s 5 year old lost her first tooth this afternoon.
> 
> Mum just came over in a panic as she had no change. I was able to come to the rescue. Disaster averted. The tooth fairy can call!


Whahaha. What is the going rate for a tooth over there? Over here it can be anywhere between R10 to R100. We always either gave R10 or R20 depending what we had in our wallets.[emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes definitely water is going to be a really high demand commodity and could be the cause of the next world war. And i won't delve into politics too much as we are not allowed to. But my experience with government is that they might as well be private as it seems that money ends up going into private pockets anyway. Well at least on this side of the world.


That could be a big problem in South Africa. You are right. I just saw a report about South Africa and Nestle who bottled the water there and the poor people who live around have no clean water at all, but unfortunately the report was in German language.


----------



## Bee62

Better talking about teeth.
The other theme is to hot.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. What is the going rate for a tooth over there? Over here it can be anywhere between R10 to R100. We always either gave R10 or R20 depending what we had in our wallets.[emoji23]



We pay between $3-5 a tooth depending on age.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. What is the going rate for a tooth over there? Over here it can be anywhere between R10 to R100. We always either gave R10 or R20 depending what we had in our wallets.[emoji23]


It's £1 here... a pound coin does the job nicely


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Better talking about teeth.
> The other theme is to hot.


Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's £1 here... a pound coin does the job nicely


Okay so around R18. Not bad.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We pay between $3-5 a tooth depending on age.


At current R.O.E that would be around R41 to R68. Hmm better not tell my kids that. Oh wait only the youngest has a few baby teeth left and he does not get money anymore. Hee hee maybe i should save this little ti-tbit for my grandkids.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> We pay between $3-5 a tooth depending on age.



That’s expensive! 

Neighbour was saying that some parents pay £5, but that is expensive and requires a note. 

Some pay £2 - we also have a £2 coin, but they’re not as common as the £1 coin. 

Using a £1 coin is simpler... hence the lack of inflation since my kids lost their teeth. 

With contactless payment increasingly replacing cash in Europe, it makes you wonder how the tooth fairy will cope in future!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s expensive!
> 
> Neighbour was saying that some parents pay £5, but that is expensive and requires a note.
> 
> Some pay £2 - we also have a £2 coin, but they’re not as common as the £1 coin.
> 
> Using a £1 coin is simpler... hence the lack of inflation since my kids lost their teeth.
> 
> With contactless payment increasingly replacing cash in Europe, it makes you wonder how the tooth fairy will cope in future!


Moms going to have to say that the tooth fairy deposited the money into her account. Or put a proof of payment under the pillow [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Moms going to have to say that the tooth fairy deposited the money into her account. Or put a proof of payment under the pillow [emoji23] [emoji23]


I just had a business idea. Set up business as Tooth Fairy.

Parents pay you to do the transfer so it comes from the Tooth Fairy account rather than the parent's account


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just had a business idea. Set up business as Tooth Fairy.
> 
> Parents pay you to do the transfer so it comes from the Tooth Fairy account rather than the parent's account


Brilliant. Can i buy shares in your idea?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Brilliant. Can i buy shares in your idea?


Then you can have a letter that gets emailed from the tooth fairy to be put under the pillow instead.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Then you can have a letter that gets emailed from the tooth fairy to be put under the pillow instead.


I'll need someone to run the South African franchise


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I'll need someone to run the South African franchise


Deal. It is not a bad idea at all you know. With some advertising worded carefully so as not to give the game away. It could actually work. What would be the service fee?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Deal. It is not a bad idea at all you know. With some advertising worded carefully so as not to give the game away. It could actually work. What would be the service fee?


I'll consult my accountant. Good job I married one!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Deal. It is not a bad idea at all you know. With some advertising worded carefully so as not to give the game away. It could actually work. What would be the service fee?


I am sure that nowadays young kids have bank accounts. And if they don't, it would create a learning experience about banking and saving money etc.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I'll consult my accountant. Good job I married one!


I'll do some research on the viability of the idea. We could charge a 15% fee of the amount being eft'd plus bank transfer fee. And Have a really nice letter written out with with glitter and sparkles signed by the Tooth fairy. Saying something like thank you for your precious tooth, it will be going up in the east or west wing of the castle. And to remember to look after your other teeth and brush them twice a day etc etc.

Our advertising could go something like this: The Tooth Fairy is going electronic. Send us an email if you want us to EFT your payment for your tooth into your kids bank account. Easy peasy no fuss toothy !!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I'll need someone to run the South African franchise


You will also need someone in Germany. Morroco. Wales. USA. And Denmark[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I'll do some research on the viability of the idea. We could charge a 15% fee of the amount being eft'd plus bank transfer fee. And Have a really nice letter written out with with glitter and sparkles signed by the Tooth fairy. Saying something like thank you for your precious tooth, it will be going up in the east or west wing of the castle. And to remember to look after your other teeth and brush them twice a day etc etc.
> 
> Our advertising could go something like this: The Tooth Fairy is going electronic. Send us an email if you want us to EFT your payment for your tooth into your kids bank account. Easy peasy no fuss toothy !!


So far nothing like that is coming up in google. Only sweet tooth fairy franchise which is a bakery.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is a good night sleep tight and sweet dreams from me. Not chat until tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> And petrol costs around R15.79/ ltr and a 5ltr bottled water costs R21.00 so R4.20/ ltr.


I never buy bottled water on principle and because they charge so much. I just fill a bottle from my tap when I need it. 
In fact I've stopped buying single use plastic bottles in my effort to help save the planet. 
Sometimes it's not possible though as there's no alternative.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s expensive!
> 
> Neighbour was saying that some parents pay £5, but that is expensive and requires a note.
> 
> Some pay £2 - we also have a £2 coin, but they’re not as common as the £1 coin.
> 
> Using a £1 coin is simpler... hence the lack of inflation since my kids lost their teeth.
> 
> With contactless payment increasingly replacing cash in Europe, it makes you wonder how the tooth fairy will cope in future!


For £5 a time I wouldn't have had any teeth left by the time I was 10 - baby or permanent !!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well it is a good night sleep tight and sweet dreams from me. Not chat until tomorrow.


Night Night Carol sleep well!!


----------



## Lyn W

I was longer than I expected at the shop as an elderly lady passed me in her car and she had a flat tyre.
I saw where she parked so I could make sure she knew and it turned out she was completely deaf.
So I rang the RAC (emergency service for cars) for her and they disappointingly left me hanging on for over 10 mins listening to music!
Another lady spotted her and came over . I thought she was a signer who could help - turns out she was deaf too!
She text the RAC on her phone and explained the lady was deaf but again no response.
Anyway the lady didn't have a spare tyre in her car or I could have changed it for her and it had shredded so couldn't just be inflated. 
She then text someone at the garage she uses on her own phone who was on the way when I went into the shop. As I left I went to check she was OK and the mechanic pulled up; hopefully he brought a spare and sorted her out. 
So that was my good deed for today, not that I was actually much help!


----------



## Lyn W

Anyway I'd better get off to beddy byes too. 
So Happy Thursday everyone, not see you soon.
Nos Da!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I never buy bottled water on principle and because they charge so much. I just fill a bottle from my tap when I need it.
> In fact I've stopped buying single use plastic bottles in my effort to help save the planet.
> Sometimes it's not possible though as there's no alternative.


I've got about 8 or 10 large garbage bags of flattened plastic bottles waiting to be taken to the recycling center. If I don't do it pretty soon my truck isn't going to fit in the garage.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> For £5 a time I wouldn't have had any teeth left by the time I was 10 - baby or permanent !!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I was longer than I expected at the shop as an elderly lady passed me in her car and she had a flat tyre.
> I saw where she parked so I could make sure she knew and it turned out she was completely deaf.
> So I rang the RAC (emergency service for cars) for her and they disappointingly left me hanging on for over 10 mins listening to music!
> Another lady spotted her and came over . I thought she was a signer who could help - turns out she was deaf too!
> She text the RAC on her phone and explained the lady was deaf but again no response.
> Anyway the lady didn't have a spare tyre in her car or I could have changed it for her and it had shredded so couldn't just be inflated.
> She then text someone at the garage she uses on her own phone who was on the way when I went into the shop. As I left I went to check she was OK and the mechanic pulled up; hopefully he brought a spare and sorted her out.
> So that was my good deed for today, not that I was actually much help!


Well done. That was a nice thing to do.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Anyway I'd better get off to beddy byes too.
> So Happy Thursday everyone, not see you soon.
> Nos Da!


Nos da Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've got about 8 or 10 large garbage bags of flattened plastic bottles waiting to be taken to the recycling center. If I don't do it pretty soon my truck isn't going to fit in the garage.


Next time don't flatten the bottles. Fill them with sand and then use them as bricks and build a wall.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everybody.
It is time to start the day. Not chat later[emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I never buy bottled water on principle and because they charge so much. I just fill a bottle from my tap when I need it.
> In fact I've stopped buying single use plastic bottles in my effort to help save the planet.
> Sometimes it's not possible though as there's no alternative.



We do the same. 

So many plastic bottles taken to recycling never actually get recycled. They’re exported and burned


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I was longer than I expected at the shop as an elderly lady passed me in her car and she had a flat tyre.
> I saw where she parked so I could make sure she knew and it turned out she was completely deaf.
> So I rang the RAC (emergency service for cars) for her and they disappointingly left me hanging on for over 10 mins listening to music!
> Another lady spotted her and came over . I thought she was a signer who could help - turns out she was deaf too!
> She text the RAC on her phone and explained the lady was deaf but again no response.
> Anyway the lady didn't have a spare tyre in her car or I could have changed it for her and it had shredded so couldn't just be inflated.
> She then text someone at the garage she uses on her own phone who was on the way when I went into the shop. As I left I went to check she was OK and the mechanic pulled up; hopefully he brought a spare and sorted her out.
> So that was my good deed for today, not that I was actually much help!



Well done Lyn  

So many cars have done away with the spare wheel these days as a weight-saver to improve fuel consumption data. They put a can of foam in to inflate a punctured tyre, but that’s only useful if you have a small hole. 

We have made sure our cars have a spare wheel. It’s too easy to get caught out.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Here in the UK, the good weather continues. This isn’t good news for people living near Saddleworth Moor which is in the north of England near Manchester

There are huge wild fires on the moor which have been burning for the last 2 days. The army is now helping fire-fighters. 

Unfortunately the moor is covered in peat which burns very well when dry... and it’s very and windy up there. Peat burns slowly and is very difficult to extinguish. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-44638416


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Here in the UK, the good weather continues. This isn’t good news for people living near Saddleworth Moor which is in the north of England near Manchester
> 
> There are huge wild fires on the moor which have been burning for the last 2 days. The army is now helping fire-fighters.
> 
> Unfortunately the moor is covered in peat which burns very well when dry... and it’s very and windy up there. Peat burns slowly and is very difficult to extinguish.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-44638416




Hope they can get those fires out! You’re right...peat does burn for a long long time and can smolder for even longer. I did see press reporting on these fires...


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Was gone most of the day yesterday to a County Park that joins the Chesapeke Bay where County officials and our kayaking club were cutting the ribbon for a new kayak launch. Unfortunately, there is little public water access so having free access to the water is a big deal.

The New Launch




Our Route




Lunch in the Water


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Husband is away, and woke up to having to clean up pee fom the dog who also decided that on the couch was a good spot. (Don't know how to get him to stop peeing in the house) and then found out that my fridge/freezer stopped producing cold air or whatever you call it. Luckily my boss was kind enough to let me go home and take my stuff from my freezer to my Mother-in-law so it does not go off. But the techinician is only coming at 16:00 (it is now 14:35) to have a look. I don't even want to think about the expense. I am hoping it is just a simple matter of having to be re-gassed and that it does not cost too much. And that it is fixable at least. Otherwise we need a new fridge and that will put me in more debt.



Oh dear. So sorry about the freezer. 

Is that Scooby-doo who causes the trouble?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Everything went well. No surgery for now.
> 
> It was scary because when the nurse tells you the doctor wants to go over the results in person you get worried.
> 
> Come to find out he could have easily told us over the phone.



Glad to hear no surgery will be required!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I would freeze!! I’m sure you’ll survive with all the gear!!
> 
> I’m watching Korea vs Germany right now!
> 
> I think Mexico is today as well.
> The news showed a few bars opened at 7am since we live in San Diego. The police are worried about drunk driving after the game.
> 
> I just found the Mexico game!! Duh, it was on a lower channel.



Kathy, why don’t you join our pool at Superbru? You’ll probably have less points because the missed rounds, but that’s not important, and there are still many games ahead.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hope your flight goes well!
> 
> Unbelievable that Germany could go out.
> 
> A German journalist is talking on our BBC radio right now and is saying the team was over-confident and they kind of deserved it. He says the team was too arrogant and too full of themselves. Harsh language!
> 
> I don’t think the team will be getting a warm reception when they get home.



Thank you, Linda! Greetings from across the pond.  
Amazing, we left behind glorious weather in Denmark to find a rainstorm in NYC!  The plan for today is the Natural History Museum, and I hope the rain clouds disperse by the time we’re done there.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Have a safe trip to "Bew" york!!



Thank you, Yvonne! Wish NYC had your weather, at least today and tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Here in the UK, the good weather continues. This isn’t good news for people living near Saddleworth Moor which is in the north of England near Manchester
> 
> There are huge wild fires on the moor which have been burning for the last 2 days. The army is now helping fire-fighters.
> 
> Unfortunately the moor is covered in peat which burns very well when dry... and it’s very and windy up there. Peat burns slowly and is very difficult to extinguish.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-44638416


That does not sound good at all. Good luck to the fire fighters and the army. I hope they get it under control quickly and then extinguished.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! Greetings from across the pond.
> Amazing, we left behind glorious weather in Denmark to find a rainstorm in NYC!  The plan for today is the Natural History Museum, and I hope the rain clouds disperse by the time we’re done there.



The rain will end....just wait for the high temperatures to knock you out... High Heat Index forecast for us all (unfortunately) - but enjoy your time seeing the sights!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Was gone most of the day yesterday to a County Park that joins the Chesapeke Bay where County officials and our kayaking club were cutting the ribbon for a new kayak launch. Unfortunately, there is little public water access so having free access to the water is a big deal.
> 
> The New Launch
> View attachment 243331
> 
> 
> 
> Our Route
> View attachment 243333
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch in the Water
> 
> View attachment 243332


Wow that is a long route. But probably easy peasy for you!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I had more luck growing dandies by collecting the fluffy seed heads from wild dandies and putting them in a large pot half filled with old soil.
> The seeds I bought didn't thrive at all.
> Good luck with yours.



Hope Carol can find some in her neck of the woods as well, as the ones I sent her have clearly gone awol...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Bon voyage Lena! Hope you have a safe trip!



Thank you, Lyn! Was hoping to visit the Turtle Pond in Central Park today, but Thor must have hit his hammer right over the area


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. So sorry about the freezer.
> 
> Is that Scooby-doo who causes the trouble?


I think so, but on thinking about it, it could also be Milley picking up bad habits from Scooby-doo, or she could be getting old (she is going on 12 this year). I don't know anymore, as I can never catch them in the act. And Milley never did this before. Sigh. Last night I took them outside at around 11pm before locking up, and this morning I was up before 6 and took them out again. No pee. Not sure how long I can maintain that though, as I like my sleep.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon evening all.
> Hope everyone is OK, and any problems you've had have been resolved.
> All good with me, as long as I stay in out of the heat - I think Lola must get that from me!
> I need to pop to the shops but will wait until the sun's gone down - maybe I'm turning into a vampire!
> Then again I can't even eat meat if it's just a bit pink - at the moment!!!



Did you say you liked Aiden Turner in “Being Human”?  I can see a fan fiction story in this: “A vampire lady and her tortoise”...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I feel better now. Hubby is back again. Torts taken care of. Fridge is fixable (still an extra expense not accounted for but not as bad as a new one would be) but will only get it back on saturday. And I am now chilling.



LOL [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Kathy, why don’t you join our pool at Superbru? You’ll probably have less points because the missed rounds, but that’s not important, and there are still many games ahead.


By all means do. You are more than welcome.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I think Mark was born with a kajak instead of his feet......



LOL


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! Greetings from across the pond.
> Amazing, we left behind glorious weather in Denmark to find a rainstorm in NYC!  The plan for today is the Natural History Museum, and I hope the rain clouds disperse by the time we’re done there.


Sounds like fun. Except for the rain. At least you can go singing in the rain!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope Carol can find some in her neck of the woods as well, as the ones I sent her have clearly gone awol...


I found some in the field next to me (a protected vlei) so no pesticides and or spray would have been used. But I am waiting for them to get seeds so that I can harvest the seeds.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They say they can. The gas pipe is leaking and will need to be replaced. So it will be collected tomorrow morning and should come back saturday. Still expensive but not as bad as having to get a new one.



That’s not too bad. But not having the fridge problem at all would have been cooler


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did you say you liked Aiden Turner in “Being Human”?  I can see a fan fiction story in this: “A vampire lady and her tortoise”...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL [emoji23]


You know that you guys have taught me so well on the "puns" that I am now doing it unconsciously! I did not even realise what I said. Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s not too bad. But not having the fridge problem at all would have been cooler


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We pay between $3-5 a tooth depending on age.





JoesMum said:


> It's £1 here... a pound coin does the job nicely



When daughter loses her first tooth, I’ll turn to Tooth Fairy Kathy. Her rate is a bit better


----------



## CarolM

Okay Lunch time over, got to get back to work. Not chat a little later.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You will also need someone in Germany. Morroco. Wales. USA. And Denmark[emoji3]



Great idea!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sounds like fun. Except for the rain. At least you can go singing in the rain!!



Sure. New Yorkers are used to every shade of bonkers...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You know that you guys have taught me so well on the "puns" that I am now doing it unconsciously! I did not even realise what I said. Whahaha



Even funnier!


----------



## Kristoff

A postcard from friends’ house in New Jersey, overlooking the rainy Manhattan.


----------



## Maro2Bear

WC2018 - I dunno... this one really is going to be interesting

*England vs. Belgium*
Unknown lineups and unknown game plans, this one is tricky to call! That's reflected in the picks made at Superbru with 26% behind England and 39% behind Belgium. Whatever happens, both teams are already through. As it stands, a draw would see England through as group winners based on fair play but that can of course change depending on bookings in this match.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Sure. New Yorkers are used to every shade of bonkers...



..... especially those thst live in Yonkers!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda! Greetings from across the pond.
> Amazing, we left behind glorious weather in Denmark to find a rainstorm in NYC!  The plan for today is the Natural History Museum, and I hope the rain clouds disperse by the time we’re done there.



I’m glad you got there safely. Ironically, son’s Scandinavian tour has taken him to Copenhagen for a couple of days


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That does not sound good at all. Good luck to the fire fighters and the army. I hope they get it under control quickly and then extinguished.



Wimbledon starts the end of next week. It’s usually very wet for that fortnight (fingers crossed for rain up north rather than in Wimbledon)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 243334
> 
> A postcard from friends’ house in New Jersey, overlooking the rainy Manhattan.



Lovely skyline even if those clouds do look wet and cold


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 243334
> 
> A postcard from friends’ house in New Jersey, overlooking the rainy Manhattan.


Looks awesome and miserable at the same time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ..... especially those thst live in Yonkers!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m glad you got there safely. Ironically, son’s Scandinavian tour has taken him to Copenhagen for a couple of days


Two ships in the night.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wimbledon starts the end of next week. It’s usually very wet for that fortnight (fingers crossed for rain up north rather than in Wimbledon)


Holding fingers for you. Well the ones that i have left. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> We pay between $3-5 a tooth depending on age.


Strange ! I was never "payed" for a lost teeth.....  Maybe in Germany it is unusual ? I don`t know.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I never buy bottled water on principle and because they charge so much. I just fill a bottle from my tap when I need it.
> In fact I've stopped buying single use plastic bottles in my effort to help save the planet.
> Sometimes it's not possible though as there's no alternative.


You are on the right track Lyn. Water in plastic bottles is not good. The plastic can transfer toxic chemicals to the water that we drink. I use my tapwater for drinking too. It is the cleanest water and controlled like any other food.
The other side of the water in plastic bottles is the huge waste they make. And this waste has already gotten his way into the oceans where the plastic falls into very small pieces and is eaten by fishes and birds. The toxic waste gets back to us when we eat these fishes that have eaten tiny plastic pieces. There is no way back.
We are poisoning our oceans and we are poisioning ourselfes.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I was longer than I expected at the shop as an elderly lady passed me in her car and she had a flat tyre.
> I saw where she parked so I could make sure she knew and it turned out she was completely deaf.
> So I rang the RAC (emergency service for cars) for her and they disappointingly left me hanging on for over 10 mins listening to music!
> Another lady spotted her and came over . I thought she was a signer who could help - turns out she was deaf too!
> She text the RAC on her phone and explained the lady was deaf but again no response.
> Anyway the lady didn't have a spare tyre in her car or I could have changed it for her and it had shredded so couldn't just be inflated.
> She then text someone at the garage she uses on her own phone who was on the way when I went into the shop. As I left I went to check she was OK and the mechanic pulled up; hopefully he brought a spare and sorted her out.
> So that was my good deed for today, not that I was actually much help!


A good deed to help people in need. Your halow has been fresh polished and shines bright in the sun.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Kathy, why don’t you join our pool at Superbru? You’ll probably have less points because the missed rounds, but that’s not important, and there are still many games ahead.



Can you send me the info?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Here in the UK, the good weather continues. This isn’t good news for people living near Saddleworth Moor which is in the north of England near Manchester
> 
> There are huge wild fires on the moor which have been burning for the last 2 days. The army is now helping fire-fighters.
> 
> Unfortunately the moor is covered in peat which burns very well when dry... and it’s very and windy up there. Peat burns slowly and is very difficult to extinguish.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-44638416



Fires are so scary!! Thank goodness they have air support!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I think so, but on thinking about it, it could also be Milley picking up bad habits from Scooby-doo, or she could be getting old (she is going on 12 this year). I don't know anymore, as I can never catch them in the act. And Milley never did this before. Sigh. Last night I took them outside at around 11pm before locking up, and this morning I was up before 6 and took them out again. No pee. Not sure how long I can maintain that though, as I like my sleep.



Could one of them have a UTI? 
Could you have them confined to one small area of the house with baby gates or crates?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Strange ! I was never "payed" for a lost teeth.....  Maybe in Germany it is unusual ? I don`t know.


Doesn't the tooth fairy visit Germany Sabine? 

She certainly visited the UK when I was small. Before our currency was decimalised in 1971 we used to get a sixpence ... 2.5 pence in modern money. After decimalisation it went up to 5p!

It was a bit of a shock to find the going rate was £1 for our children.

Lena, I think you will find that Kathy's $3-5 is more than we pay. 1 USD is around £2.30. The British tooth fairy is definitely cheaper!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Can you send me the info?


Here's Carol's post




CarolM said:


> So if you want to join the fun pool: THE CDR POOL cick on the below and join. Then go and do your picks.
> 
> Come play World Cup Predictor with me on Superbru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:
> 
> https://www.superbru.com/worldcup_predictor/pool.php?p=11872146
> 
> Pool name: The CDR Pool
> 
> Pool code: refsloci




I set my account up on the computer and then installed the Superbru app on my phone


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Doesn't the tooth fairy visit Germany Sabine?
> 
> She certainly visited the UK when I was small. Before our currency was decimalised in 1971 we used to get a sixpence ... 2.5 pence in modern money. After decimalisation it went up to 5p!
> 
> It was a bit of a shock to find the going rate was £1 for our children.
> 
> Lena, I think you will find that Kathy's $3-5 is more than we pay. 1 USD is around £2.30. The British tooth fairy is definitely cheaper!


Hello Linda. It seems I am too old for a tooth fairy. When I was a child there was no tooth fairy.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Can you send me the info?



I found it!! I just signed up!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Doesn't the tooth fairy visit Germany Sabine?
> 
> She certainly visited the UK when I was small. Before our currency was decimalised in 1971 we used to get a sixpence ... 2.5 pence in modern money. After decimalisation it went up to 5p!
> 
> It was a bit of a shock to find the going rate was £1 for our children.
> 
> Lena, I think you will find that Kathy's $3-5 is more than we pay. 1 USD is around £2.30. The British tooth fairy is definitely cheaper!




You sure about that exchange rate? Looks off?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Next time don't flatten the bottles. Fill them with sand and then use them as bricks and build a wall.
> View attachment 243325


The college we used to take the kids to, built a greenhouse with old plastic bottles and bamboo sticks - very clever!


----------



## Lyn W

Similar to this


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well done Lyn
> 
> So many cars have done away with the spare wheel these days as a weight-saver to improve fuel consumption data. They put a can of foam in to inflate a punctured tyre, but that’s only useful if you have a small hole.
> 
> We have made sure our cars have a spare wheel. It’s too easy to get caught out.


I would always go for spare. I had walked over so didn't have my car or I might have let her borrow mine.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Here's Carol's post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set my account up on the computer and then installed the Superbru app on my phone



I made a couple picks!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Did you say you liked Aiden Turner in “Being Human”?  I can see a fan fiction story in this: “A vampire lady and her tortoise”...


I'm enjoying Aiden Turner in Poldark again at the moment


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. It seems I am too old for a tooth fairy. When I was a child there was no tooth fairy.


I just read this on Wikipedia. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_fairy

Interesting that it isn't in Germany and France/Belgium have a little mouse


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> You sure about that exchange rate? Looks off?
> 
> View attachment 243343


No I typed it wrong $3 is around £2.30 making Kathy's tooth fairy more expensive than ours even at the lower rate


----------



## Lyn W

Hi and bye everyone just popped in and now have to pop out again.
but in the words of Arnie "I'll be back"


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm enjoying Aiden Turner in Poldark again at the moment


Thought you might be. Is it in his contract that he has to take his shirt off in every episode of this series?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The college we used to take the kids to, built a greenhouse with old plastic bottles and bamboo sticks - very clever!


I think it is beautiful and a good way to use them.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Similar to this
> View attachment 243344


That is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I made a couple picks!


I just saw and approved you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Can you send me the info?


Oops. Sorry. [emoji17] Only saw around 10 min ago. But you had the info already. And Welcome. We are having fun. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Could one of them have a UTI?
> Could you have them confined to one small area of the house with baby gates or crates?


Not really. As my house is not very big. They actually sleep in my room. And pee in the lounge. I am going to try putting a newspaper down and see if they will use that. Or maybe i should try teach them to use a litter box. Hmmm thats a thought.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here's Carol's post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set my account up on the computer and then installed the Superbru app on my phone


Thank you Linda. Should have thought of that this morning.


----------



## JoesMum

How is the caffeine abstinence going Carol?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. It seems I am too old for a tooth fairy. When I was a child there was no tooth fairy.


I am sure we had the tooth fairy when my siblings and I were kids. But we more than like only received 25c to 50c . I think my patents did too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi and bye everyone just popped in and now have to pop out again.
> but in the words of Arnie "I'll be back"


Lol. See you not later.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thought you might be. Is it in his contract that he has to take his shirt off in every episode of this series?


We don't have that here [emoji17]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I am sure we had the tooth fairy when my siblings and I were kids. But we more than like only received 25c to 50c . I think my patents did too.


When my kids were tooth-fairy-age, we got by with a quarter or fifty cent piece. Then my grand kids expected a dollar. I have no idea what my great grandkids expect, and Cyrus has just lost his first tooth. I'll have to inquire.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How is the caffeine abstinence going Carol?


I caved and had a cup yesterday[emoji17] [emoji17] .


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> When my kids were tooth-fairy-age, we got by with a quarter or fifty cent piece. Then my grand kids expected a dollar. I have no idea what my great grandkids expect, and Cyrus has just lost his first tooth. I'll have to inquire.


Lol. Problem is 50c in my day you could go watch a movie. Now you can't even get the popcorn for R10.


----------



## Momof4

Getting ready to watch Panama vs Tunisia while cleaning.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I caved and had a cup yesterday[emoji17] [emoji17] .


Naughty Carol. Get yourself some decaf. There is a little caffeine in it, but when you cave the damage is less. I had to give it up when my thyroid went berserk just after Son was born. JoesDad went through the withdrawal with me which helped.

It is worth it. I have a cup of caffeinated occasionally, but it's like once a month. I even have decaf ground coffee and decaf instant coffee in stock. Recently, because JoesDad seems to have become caffeine intolerant, I started buying decaf tea too.

I am going to be checking up on you. If you feel yourself weakening then message me!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Getting ready to watch Panama vs Tunisia while cleaning.


We are settled down for England v. Belgium. The outcome of this match doesn't make much odds. It's a change to be able to watch England and not be stressed about the outcome. They just need to avoid injury!

Those doing SuperBru need to get their predictions for the next round in after today's matches!


----------



## Bambam1989

Popping in to say hi! 
I'm going to go out and pull some weeds today. The weather seems to have forgotten that it's summer. It's only 64f and probably won't get much warmer.


----------



## JoesMum

Come to sunny England! It's in the 80s here and we're loving it!


Bambam1989 said:


> Popping in to say hi!
> I'm going to go out and pull some weeds today. The weather seems to have forgotten that it's summer. It's only 64f and probably won't get much warmer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Getting ready to watch Panama vs Tunisia while cleaning.



Nagh... the match to watch is UK vs Belgium!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Naughty Carol. Get yourself some decaf. There is a little caffeine in it, but when you cave the damage is less. I had to give it up when my thyroid went berserk just after Son was born. JoesDad went through the withdrawal with me which helped.
> 
> It is worth it. I have a cup of caffeinated occasionally, but it's like once a month. I even have decaf ground coffee and decaf instant coffee in stock. Recently, because JoesDad seems to have become caffeine intolerant, I started buying decaf tea too.
> 
> I am going to be checking up on you. If you feel yourself weakening then message me!


Thank you Linda - that means alot. Today i wanted to but had rooibos tea which has no caffeine in it. I dont really like tea but it's better than water. Rooibos is also quite healthy. Still getting used to it. The decaf idea is not a bad one. Maybe when i really feel like a cup of coffee i'll have decaf instead. But not too often as i know myself. I'll end up going back. I'll preserver though. I think also staying off the pain tablets makes it hard. As i feel sore all over all the time. I have had to take Panado tablets ( paracetemol) twice due to bad headaches but have managed to stay off the strong stuff. Almost wanted to give up today though. The one pain tablet also wakes me up besides taking the pain away most of the time. So it has been difficult as i feel exhausted and sore. I have however been taking my sleeping tablet. Otherwise i cannot function and cant sleep as deeply ( feel every ache and pain while sleeping if no sleeping tablet). Taking it slowly. And want to conquer the strong pain tablets and coffee first then will work on the sleeping tablets.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are settled down for England v. Belgium. The outcome of this match doesn't make much odds. It's a change to be able to watch England and not be stressed about the outcome. They just need to avoid injury!
> 
> Those doing SuperBru need to get their predictions for the next round in after today's matches!


Yup. I see Belgium just scored. [emoji17] Rooting for England.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Popping in to say hi!
> I'm going to go out and pull some weeds today. The weather seems to have forgotten that it's summer. It's only 64f and probably won't get much warmer.


Hi Bambam. 
Don't pull all the weeds out. Clunker will be upset with you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh... the match to watch is UK vs Belgium!


Lol. Hhhaaaaa. England just missed. [emoji31] [emoji31]


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Popping in to say hi!
> I'm going to go out and pull some weeds today. The weather seems to have forgotten that it's summer. It's only 64f and probably won't get much warmer.



Sounds perfect for weed pulling!! 
I love doing yard work when it’s chilly out!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We are settled down for England v. Belgium. The outcome of this match doesn't make much odds. It's a change to be able to watch England and not be stressed about the outcome. They just need to avoid injury!
> 
> Those doing SuperBru need to get their predictions for the next round in after today's matches!



I’m not happy with my picks, I think I overstated the 3 goals. Oh well, we’ll see.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m not happy with my picks, I think I overstated the 3 goals. Oh well, we’ll see.


Next lot of picks I am going to do a "eeny meeny miny mo" move as my strategies so far haven't worked. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda - that means alot. Today i wanted to but had rooibos tea which has no caffeine in it. I dont really like tea but it's better than water. Rooibos is also quite healthy. Still getting used to it. The decaf idea is not a bad one. Maybe when i really feel like a cup of coffee i'll have decaf instead. But not too often as i know myself. I'll end up going back. I'll preserver though. I think also staying off the pain tablets makes it hard. As i feel sore all over all the time. I have had to take Panado tablets ( paracetemol) twice due to bad headaches but have managed to stay off the strong stuff. Almost wanted to give up today though. The one pain tablet also wakes me up besides taking the pain away most of the time. So it has been difficult as i feel exhausted and sore. I have however been taking my sleeping tablet. Otherwise i cannot function and cant sleep as deeply ( feel every ache and pain while sleeping if no sleeping tablet). Taking it slowly. And want to conquer the strong pain tablets and coffee first then will work on the sleeping tablets.



You have to remember that the coming off the caffeine is probably making everything else worse at the moment. Let yourself have painkillers. Trying not to do both simultaneously is not good. 

When you’re missing the coffee less then you tackle the drugs and not before


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yup. I see Belgium just scored. [emoji17] Rooting for England.



It’s not the end of the world. We’re winning 3-5 on bookings at the moment. A draw would mean we end up in the top half of the draw which neither team wants


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Next lot of picks I am going to do a "eeny meeny miny mo" move as my strategies so far haven't worked. [emoji23] [emoji23]



I thought you had been doing it deliberately as it would look bad if the league organiser won everything [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You have to remember that the coming off the caffeine is probably making everything else worse at the moment. Let yourself have painkillers. Trying not to do both simultaneously is not good.
> 
> When you’re missing the coffee less then you tackle the drugs and not before


You think so. Thank goodness. As this is difficult.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I thought you had been doing it deliberately as it would look bad if the league organiser won everything [emoji23]


Whahahaha. YES totally deliberate, I am going to go with that.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. YES totally deliberate, I am going to go with that.[emoji23] [emoji23]



I hate to say it Carol, but it looks like Kathy has more points than you and she only joined for the last two games [emoji23]

After a poor start, I rallied at the end. Second in this round 

Time for everyone to make their picks for the round of 16!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I hate to say it Carol, but it looks like Kathy has more points than you and she only joined for the last two games [emoji23]
> 
> After a poor start, I rallied at the end. Second in this round
> 
> Time for everyone to make their picks for the round of 16!


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] okay its official i suck at sports. Does that mean i am lucky in love?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I hate to say it Carol, but it looks like Kathy has more points than you and she only joined for the last two games [emoji23]
> 
> After a poor start, I rallied at the end. Second in this round
> 
> Time for everyone to make their picks for the round of 16!


And WELL DONE Kathy. Girl power[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I hate to say it Carol, but it looks like Kathy has more points than you and she only joined for the last two games [emoji23]
> 
> After a poor start, I rallied at the end. Second in this round
> 
> Time for everyone to make their picks for the round of 16!


Sooo tell me which teams you want to win. I'll pick the opposite which will guarantee your team winning[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Hey Todd @Toddrickfl1
How's the new job going?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sooo tell me which teams you want to win. I'll pick the opposite which will guarantee your team winning[emoji23] [emoji23]


Please pick Columbia for the next round to help England!


----------



## CarolM

Well Done Lena for taking your cap back again. And well done Linda for sneaking into second. I read that the games only begin in the knock out round[emoji12] So that means that these rounds were just the practice round. [emoji23] Having said that ( or rather copied it from the superbru chat room) May the real games begin and good luck on your picks.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Please pick Columbia for the next round to help England!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Will do.


----------



## CarolM

Thats me for the night. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thats me for the night. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.



Nos da! Sweet dreams Carol


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hi Bambam.
> Don't pull all the weeds out. Clunker will be upset with you.


He still has a bunch growing in the back yard and in the pasture. Also while I'm weeding I carry a big bowl with me that I toss the safe ones into, minus the roots.[emoji4]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Hey Todd @Toddrickfl1
> How's the new job going?


It's going ok so far. Thanks

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thought you might be. Is it in his contract that he has to take his shirt off in every episode of this series?


He said on some chat show recently that he would be leaving his shirt on. I think he's a bit embarrassed about it but the producers know how to attract an audience!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Come to sunny England! It's in the 80s here and we're loving it!


......well some of us are!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh... the match to watch is UK vs Belgium!


Not UK - just England - the rest of us didn't qualify apparently.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's going ok so far. Thanks
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!



Hey, you burn more calories when your cold so you can afford a another beer or more pizza!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s not the end of the world. We’re winning 3-5 on bookings at the moment. A draw would mean we end up in the top half of the draw which neither team wants


I heard that England weren't bothered about winning because they are through anyway and losing tonight would give them an easier route to the top.
Seems a bit unfair and a cop out really, but I don't know anything about football so probably talking through my hat!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thats me for the night. Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Night night Carol sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Can't believe we are at the end of another week !
Happy Friday everyone and Nos Da !


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's going ok so far. Thanks
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!


Glad it is going okay. You don't sound so sure?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Can't believe we are at the end of another week !
> Happy Friday everyone and Nos Da !


Nos da lyn. Have a good Friday!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I heard that England weren't bothered about winning because they are through anyway and losing tonight would give them an easier route to the top.
> Seems a bit unfair and a cop out really, but I don't know anything about football so probably talking through my hat!



Having watched the match, they weren’t playing to lose. And the next match is versus Columbia because they did lose. That won’t be easy!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We are nervously awaiting news of Son’s degree outcome. We are sure he has graduated, but what level has been awarded?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’m glad you got there safely. Ironically, son’s Scandinavian tour has taken him to Copenhagen for a couple of days



Ah, he’s saved best for last, clever boy! He should end the tour on this high note.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lovely skyline even if those clouds do look wet and cold



Worse. It was wet and hot.  !!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I found it!! I just signed up!!



Yaaay! Thank you, Linda, for passing along the info. I’m only just catching up now, and that could have cost Kathy a whooping 7 points!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I just read this on Wikipedia. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_fairy
> 
> Interesting that it isn't in Germany and France/Belgium have a little mouse



We had a little mouse too! But she didn’t bring any money. I used to imagine as a small child that the mouse was building herself the most magnificent castle underground out of all those milk teeth.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda - that means alot. Today i wanted to but had rooibos tea which has no caffeine in it. I dont really like tea but it's better than water. Rooibos is also quite healthy. Still getting used to it. The decaf idea is not a bad one. Maybe when i really feel like a cup of coffee i'll have decaf instead. But not too often as i know myself. I'll end up going back. I'll preserver though. I think also staying off the pain tablets makes it hard. As i feel sore all over all the time. I have had to take Panado tablets ( paracetemol) twice due to bad headaches but have managed to stay off the strong stuff. Almost wanted to give up today though. The one pain tablet also wakes me up besides taking the pain away most of the time. So it has been difficult as i feel exhausted and sore. I have however been taking my sleeping tablet. Otherwise i cannot function and cant sleep as deeply ( feel every ache and pain while sleeping if no sleeping tablet). Taking it slowly. And want to conquer the strong pain tablets and coffee first then will work on the sleeping tablets.



So sorry to hear you’re still in pain. An electronic hug [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] okay its official i suck at sports. Does that mean i am lucky in love?



Didn’t you tell us once you *always* lose at games?  You’re still our one and only captain!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sooo tell me which teams you want to win. I'll pick the opposite which will guarantee your team winning[emoji23] [emoji23]



“Spain to beat Russia”, please!! I didn’t bet on it but I am hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> He still has a bunch growing in the back yard and in the pasture. Also while I'm weeding I carry a big bowl with me that I toss the safe ones into, minus the roots.[emoji4]



Outstanding service at your tort restaurant!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are nervously awaiting news of Son’s degree outcome. We are sure he has graduated, but what level has been awarded?



Good luck, JoesFamily!  Keeping my fingers crossed for the optimal outcome.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are nervously awaiting news of Son’s degree outcome. We are sure he has graduated, but what level has been awarded?



And the decision is in... Son has been awarded First Class Honours BSc in Digital Media. I am very happy, pleased and proud 

He is now in Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yaaay! Thank you, Linda, for passing along the info. I’m only just catching up now, and that could have cost Kathy a whooping 7 points!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So sorry to hear you’re still in pain. An electronic hug [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t you tell us once you *always* lose at games?  You’re still our one and only captain!


Whahaha. I'll take it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And the decision is in... Son has been awarded First Class Honours BSc in Digital Media. I am very happy, pleased and proud
> 
> He is now in Stockholm, Sweden.


That is fantastic. Congratulations. I would be very proud too if I was his parents.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Glad it is going okay. You don't sound so sure?


I have to get used to working in the cold, it's definitely something I'm not used too! I think I cursed myself though. Last week I was saying I wished I could find a warehouse that was air conditioning, but this was a little more than I wanted! Lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> And the decision is in... Son has been awarded First Class Honours BSc in Digital Media. I am very happy, pleased and proud
> 
> He is now in Stockholm, Sweden.


Congrads to your son, that must make you proud!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

@CarolM No coffee?
Better you than me, you'd literally have to pry it from my hand


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Many critters out and about enjoying my backyard this morning.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I have to get used to working in the cold, it's definitely something I'm not used too! I think I cursed myself though. Last week I was saying I wished I could find a warehouse that was air conditioning, but this was a little more than I wanted! Lol


Lol. Don't they supply you with freezer jackets?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Many critters out and about enjoying my backyard this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


How awesome is that. Enjoy your day too.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Lol. Don't they supply you with freezer jackets?


Ya full body suit, mask, gloves, boots etc, but -20 degrees Fahrenheit is really cold regardless!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya full body suit, mask, gloves, boots etc, but -20 degrees Fahrenheit is really cold regardless!


Lol. I imagine it would be. Good luck with that.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Many critters out and about enjoying my backyard this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



How lovely


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya full body suit, mask, gloves, boots etc, but -20 degrees Fahrenheit is really cold regardless!



Geez!! You are brave!!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> And the decision is in... Son has been awarded First Class Honours BSc in Digital Media. I am very happy, pleased and proud
> 
> He is now in Stockholm, Sweden.



Congratulations to your son!!!
You did good mama!!


----------



## Momof4

It’s very very quiet in here.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s very very quiet in here.


Lol. It is a friday evening. It is normally quiet in here around this time.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Lol. It is a friday evening. It is normally quiet in here around this time.



I guess so. I’m just packing for camping next week.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes...it is. It’s Friday....and really rather hot and humid here on the East Coast. Yes - summertime is here = high temps, high humidity... sometimes late afternoon thundershowers. Weekend is going to be right around 95-100..so yucky. But the good thing is that our Sully is enjoying the natural heat and mud puddle i just created. Lots of grass to munch on as well.

We were out crabbing early this morning.....quiet waters, picturesque water village on the Chesapeake, but no crabs today for us.

Fig trees are enjoying the heat as are the tomstoes, peppers, acorn squash. The only thingthst has disappointed us this year was our persimmon tree. Last year we were lucky to pick about two dozen scrumptious persimmons, but this year there is only ONE. We had about 15 inches of rain this Spring....i think this caused them to drop.

Tomorrow is a 14 mile circumnavigation around Wye Island, over on Marylands Eastern shore. Should be hot and fun too. Pix to follow.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I guess so. I’m just packing for camping next week.


Nice. Where you going camping?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...it is. It’s Friday....and really rather hot and humid here on the East Coast. Yes - summertime is here = high temps, high humidity... sometimes late afternoon thundershowers. Weekend is going to be right around 95-100..so yucky. But the good thing is that our Sully is enjoying the natural heat and mud puddle i just created. Lots of grass to munch on as well.
> 
> We were out crabbing early this morning.....quiet waters, picturesque water village on the Chesapeake, but no crabs today for us.
> 
> Fig trees are enjoying the heat as are the tomstoes, peppers, acorn squash. The only thingthst has disappointed us this year was our persimmon tree. Last year we were lucky to pick about two dozen scrumptious persimmons, but this year there is only ONE. We had about 15 inches of rain this Spring....i think this caused them to drop.
> 
> Tomorrow is a 14 mile circumnavigation around Wye Island, over on Marylands Eastern shore. Should be hot and fun too. Pix to follow.


Since it is so hot are you going to make crab salad? We are cold on this side and it has been raining for most of the day. Rain for tomorrow, Sunday and Monday. Yayyy


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s the island and our scheduled rough route. This is roughly 14 paddling miles and a stop for some lunch and swimming on some sandy deserted beach.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Since it is so hot are you going to make crab salad? We are cold on this side and it has been raining for most of the day. Rain for tomorrow, Sunday and Monday. Yayyy



....would have, but we didnt catch ONE!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ....would have, but we didnt catch ONE!


Oh dear. Lucky crabs. You...not so lucky!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It's mid tennis season here so I am avraid I am somewhat distracted by watching. Tomorrow we are going to Eastbourne on the South Coast of England to watch the tournament there and next week we are going to Wimbledon as JoesDad secured tickets this evening


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's mid tennis season here so I am avraid I am somewhat distracted by watching. Tomorrow we are going to Eastbourne on the South Coast of England to watch the tournament there and next week we are going to Wimbledon as JoesDad secured tickets this evening


Yay. You wanted to go to Wimbledon. No problem on the distraction and enjoy the tennis.


----------



## Momof4

@Maro2Bear

Mark, don’t forget your picks!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> @Maro2Bear
> 
> Mark, don’t forget your picks!!!



My ouigee board is being washed..... soon... let me find a coin to flip....and throw out some random numbers.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Good afternoon all hope everyone had a great day. I been in classes all day getting certifications for the new job. 

So I seen someone post earlier that the UK was getting a heat wave and temps were up to 29c, if I'm not mistaken that's like 84f, is that really hot to y'all over there? That's like a cool summer day here in GA. Today was 94f with 90% humidity


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Good afternoon all hope everyone had a great day. I been in classes all day getting certifications for the new job.
> 
> So I seen someone post earlier that the UK was getting a heat wave and temps were up to 29c, if I'm not mistaken that's like 84f, is that really hot to y'all over there? That's like a cool summer day here in GA. Today was 94f with 90% humidity




All the Brits in the “heat wave” are passed out from heat exhaustion...


----------



## Bambam1989

Quiet in here tonight...


----------



## Bambam1989

Hmm what's a yummy type of cereal other than frosted flakes?
I'm making hubby stop at the store on his way home to pick up a few things... I need more cereal but don't know what kind I want[emoji28] . Woe the hard decision we are forced to make!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm what's a yummy type of cereal other than frosted flakes?
> I'm making hubby stop at the store on his way home to pick up a few things... I need more cereal but don't know what kind I want[emoji28] . Woe the hard decision we are forced to make!


I'm a cinnamon toast crunch guy, but you can't go wrong with cocoa puffs either....


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm a cinnamon toast crunch guy, but you can't go wrong with cocoa puffs either....


Those are good ones. I've had both recently, but do I want them again so soon? Wow, I am indecisive today.


----------



## Momof4

My husband went to s concert and I have 4 kids here. I did UberEATS for dinner. I’m now having a beer and watching American Ninja Warrior. 
I get kinda a wild on Friday nights!! I just finished the end of Jeopardy too[emoji3]


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> My husband went to s concert and I have 4 kids here. I did UberEATS for dinner. I’m now having a beer and watching American Ninja Warrior.
> I get kinda a wild on Friday nights!! I just finished the end of Jeopardy too[emoji3]


Your an absolute beast[emoji12] .
Sounds like my kind of "wild"


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> My ouigee board is being washed..... soon... let me find a coin to flip....and throw out some random numbers.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> All the Brits in the “heat wave” are passed out from heat exhaustion...


Too much waving perhaps? [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Quiet in here tonight...


Shhhhh you will wake the wool spider ( if she exists)!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Those are good ones. I've had both recently, but do I want them again so soon? Wow, I am indecisive today.


Pronutro. Or eggs for french toast. Jungle oats. I like to put cinnamon and lemon zest in the jungle outs , makes them taste like pancakes.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My husband went to s concert and I have 4 kids here. I did UberEATS for dinner. I’m now having a beer and watching American Ninja Warrior.
> I get kinda a wild on Friday nights!! I just finished the end of Jeopardy too[emoji3]


Best kind of wild.[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

Good morning Carol? 
Did you sleep well?


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Good afternoon all hope everyone had a great day. I been in classes all day getting certifications for the new job.
> 
> So I seen someone post earlier that the UK was getting a heat wave and temps were up to 29c, if I'm not mistaken that's like 84f, is that really hot to y'all over there? That's like a cool summer day here in GA. Today was 94f with 90% humidity


It has been over 30C in some parts of the country and that is considered a hot summer's day in the UK. It hasn't been that hot here in Kent (which should be the hottest part of the UK). Here it has been a very pleasant 25/26C 

In the north where things should be much cooler, and the west where things should be cooler and wetter, it has been hotter than the south and that is what the fuss is about.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I woke up early today for no particular reason. Once I am awake I have to get up or my back and/or shoulder becomes uncomfortable. 

It's overcast outside, but the cloud is due to clear and the sun come out again. We are off to the seaside to watch tennis today


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning Carol?
> Did you sleep well?


Good Morning.
Yes thank you. I got up to let the dogs out and to feed them. Then climbed back into bed and went to sleep again. I love weekends. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It has been over 30C in some parts of the country and that is considered a hot summer's day in the UK. It hasn't been that hot here in Kent (which should be the hottest part of the UK). Here it has been a very pleasant 25/26C
> 
> In the north where things should be much cooler, and the west where things should be cooler and wetter, it has been hotter than the south and that is what the fuss is about.


Things are a changing me thinks![emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I woke up early today for no particular reason. Once I am awake I have to get up or my back and/or shoulder becomes uncomfortable.
> 
> It's overcast outside, but the cloud is due to clear and the sun come out again. We are off to the seaside to watch tennis today


Yay on the tennis and weather changing. Enjoy your tennis and have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. 
I am awake again. I love sleeping in. I don't like worms anyway so no need for me to be an early bird. Today I am supposed to get my fridge back and I want to visit my brothers farm to fetch some cactus pads and lemons. Have a fantastic Saturday everyone. Not chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And the decision is in... Son has been awarded First Class Honours BSc in Digital Media. I am very happy, pleased and proud
> 
> He is now in Stockholm, Sweden.



Congratulations!!!!! On the honors. Not Stockholm.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I have to get used to working in the cold, it's definitely something I'm not used too! I think I cursed myself though. Last week I was saying I wished I could find a warehouse that was air conditioning, but this was a little more than I wanted! Lol



Oops. It’s a chilling reminder to be careful with what you wish for...


----------



## JoesMum

It’s a comfortable 22C in Eastbourne at 11am. The sky is blue and we have time to relax listening to a live jazz band before the tennis starts


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @CarolM No coffee?
> Better you than me, you'd literally have to pry it from my hand



Makes the two of us!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Makes the two of us!


Lol I'm sitting here with a cup in my hand right now!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Many critters out and about enjoying my backyard this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Want to visit your conservation center


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I guess so. I’m just packing for camping next week.



You never sit still, do you? Just like @JoesMum...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...it is. It’s Friday....and really rather hot and humid here on the East Coast. Yes - summertime is here = high temps, high humidity... sometimes late afternoon thundershowers. Weekend is going to be right around 95-100..so yucky. But the good thing is that our Sully is enjoying the natural heat and mud puddle i just created. Lots of grass to munch on as well.
> 
> We were out crabbing early this morning.....quiet waters, picturesque water village on the Chesapeake, but no crabs today for us.
> 
> Fig trees are enjoying the heat as are the tomstoes, peppers, acorn squash. The only thingthst has disappointed us this year was our persimmon tree. Last year we were lucky to pick about two dozen scrumptious persimmons, but this year there is only ONE. We had about 15 inches of rain this Spring....i think this caused them to drop.
> 
> Tomorrow is a 14 mile circumnavigation around Wye Island, over on Marylands Eastern shore. Should be hot and fun too. Pix to follow.



Mark, now I know what you were talking about when you said rain is not the problem...  I was planning to do some geocaching around Central Park today. Maybe we’ll just spend the day in the Metropolitan Museum instead...
Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s the island and our scheduled rough route. This is roughly 14 paddling miles and a stop for some lunch and swimming on some sandy deserted beach.



No picture?


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Good afternoon all hope everyone had a great day. I been in classes all day getting certifications for the new job.
> 
> So I seen someone post earlier that the UK was getting a heat wave and temps were up to 29c, if I'm not mistaken that's like 84f, is that really hot to y'all over there? That's like a cool summer day here in GA. Today was 94f with 90% humidity



Oh yeah, rub it in... It’s that kind of a “heat wave” in Denmark also! (But as someone who moved there from Turkish summers I can say even 27C feels surprisingly hot there.) The US heat waves are inhuman.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s a comfortable 22C in Eastbourne at 11am. The sky is blue and we have time to relax listening to a live jazz band before the tennis starts
> View attachment 243495
> 
> View attachment 243496
> 
> View attachment 243497



Sounds delightful!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Lol I'm sitting here with a cup in my hand right now!



Me too. French roast.  At 6:36 am. (Thank you, early-bird daughter...)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Mark, now I know what you were talking about when you said rain is not the problem...  I was planning to do some geocaching around Central Park today. Maybe we’ll just spend the day in the Metropolitan Museum instead...
> Looking forward to your pics!



The Met is brilliant. Go to see the Tiffany glass and the stained glass window in the American wing


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> I am awake again. I love sleeping in. I don't like worms anyway so no need for me to be an early bird. Today I am supposed to get my fridge back and I want to visit my brothers farm to fetch some cactus pads and lemons. Have a fantastic Saturday everyone. Not chat later.



Ok... we need some pix of the farm..the cactus growing...the lemon trees.....and more, have fun!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Mark, now I know what you were talking about when you said rain is not the problem...  I was planning to do some geocaching around Central Park today. Maybe we’ll just spend the day in the Metropolitan Museum instead...
> Looking forward to your pics!



Yep....might even be worse today and tomorrow. Have fun, enjoy.


----------



## Kristoff

A postcard from the American Natural History Museum:


“Stupendemys was a genus of pleurodiran turtle,‭ ‬a type better known as a side-necked turtle.‭ ‬Side necked turtles acquired their name because their necks are so long that the only way they could fit under the shell was to fold their necks into one side.‭ ‬The preserved length of the largest known Stupendemys carapace‭ (‬the upper shell‭) ‬is one hundred and eighty centimetres long,‭ ‬and has been estimated to be as much as three hundred and thirty centimetres long in the living animal.‭ ‬With the addition of the long neck Stupendemys would have been even longer than the famously huge‭ ‬Archelon,‭ ‬a giant sea turtle that lived earlier in the late Cretaceous period.”


----------



## Kristoff

Geochelone atlas:


“Colossochelys atlas is regarded as possibly being the largest land living tortoise so far known,‭ ‬even bigger than the terrestrial turtle Meiolania.‭ ‬The only related reptiles bigger than‭ Colossochelys were marine turtles such as Protostega and Archelon.‭ ‬As a slow moving herbivore,‭ ‬Colossochelys would have been a target for predators of the time,‭ ‬but the large shell would have been a formidable defence against their jaws.”


----------



## JoesMum

Aryna Sabalenka v Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Lol I'm sitting here with a cup in my hand right now!



Me too!! Getting ready to watch France vs Argentina


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 243503
> 
> Aryna Sabalenka v Caroline Wozniacki



Looks like a lovely day!!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Lyn W said:


> I had more luck growing dandies by collecting the fluffy seed heads from wild dandies and putting them in a large pot half filled with old soil.
> The seeds I bought didn't thrive at all.
> Good luck with yours.


Thanks I've planted them in a converted litter box (better and cheaper than a flower pot) today, imI not sure how they'll fair in this heatwave though!


----------



## Momof4

We are sitting pretty good @Kristoff @Joesmom!!
So even if they go into penalty kicks our scores are “exact” right? 
[emoji460]️[emoji460]️[emoji460]️


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Momof4 said:


> We are sitting pretty good @Kristoff @Joesmom!!
> So even if they go into penalty kicks our scores are “exact” right?
> [emoji460]️[emoji460]️[emoji460]️


I need one more goal France!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I need one more goal France!


Well there goes that!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well there goes that!



I know!!
It was a good goal though!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops. It’s a chilling reminder to be careful with what you wish for...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



You and Mark are still in!!
Good luck!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Makes the two of us!


I seem to be doing much better with the no coffee since I took Linda's advice and took some pain tablets again. I am even beginning to enjoy black rooibos tea.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Lol I'm sitting here with a cup in my hand right now!


Lol. Tease!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Want to visit your conservation center


I want to visit all of the CDR corners.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me too. French roast.  At 6:36 am. (Thank you, early-bird daughter...)


Rub it in. [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... we need some pix of the farm..the cactus growing...the lemon trees.....and more, have fun!


Oops. I didn't take any. And we are in our way back home. I'll take picks of the cactus pads i got. And the lemons and oranges i got. It is also a lousy day to take pics as it is overcast and raining. Next time i am at the farm i promise to take pictures for you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A postcard from the American Natural History Museum:
> View attachment 243499
> 
> “Stupendemys was a genus of pleurodiran turtle,‭ ‬a type better known as a side-necked turtle.‭ ‬Side necked turtles acquired their name because their necks are so long that the only way they could fit under the shell was to fold their necks into one side.‭ ‬The preserved length of the largest known Stupendemys carapace‭ (‬the upper shell‭) ‬is one hundred and eighty centimetres long,‭ ‬and has been estimated to be as much as three hundred and thirty centimetres long in the living animal.‭ ‬With the addition of the long neck Stupendemys would have been even longer than the famously huge‭ ‬Archelon,‭ ‬a giant sea turtle that lived earlier in the late Cretaceous period.”


Wow. Those are HUGE.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Want to visit your conservation center


Tortoise Forum travelers are always welcome at my Zoo


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I need one more goal France!


I need for Argentina.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well there goes that!


OMW thats crazy again. 4-2.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... we need some pix of the farm..the cactus growing...the lemon trees.....and more, have fun!


Here are the pics of my goodies. 
Cacti. Some of the pads have roots on them already yay. Oranges and lemons.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Here are the pics of my goodies.
> Cacti. Some of the pads have roots on them already yay. Oranges and lemons.
> View attachment 243521
> View attachment 243522
> View attachment 243524



What are you going to do with those lemons? Lemon tart?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Here are the pics of my goodies.
> Cacti. Some of the pads have roots on them already yay. Oranges and lemons.
> View attachment 243521
> View attachment 243522
> View attachment 243524


You know what they say, when life gives you lemons.....

Squeeze lemon juice into the eyes of your enemies


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You know what they say, when life gives you lemons.....
> 
> Squeeze lemon juice into the eyes of your enemies


Whahaha. I'll remember that.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> What are you going to do with those lemons? Lemon tart?


Lol. No. I am putting the juice in my water. Makes water taste much nicer.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. No. I am putting the juice in my water. Makes water taste much nicer.



As long as you brush your teeth thoroughly, that’s fine. Lemon makes water acidic and can damage your teeth!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43141587


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I seem to be doing much better with the no coffee since I took Linda's advice and took some pain tablets again. I am even beginning to enjoy black rooibos tea.[emoji3]



I’m glad it is going better. When you are more comfortable without caffeine then reduce the painkillers gradually. Don’t suddenly stop them; take a little less for a few days until you are used to it and then gradually reduce the dose again every few days.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m glad it is going better. When you are more comfortable without caffeine then reduce the painkillers gradually. Don’t suddenly stop them; take a little less for a few days until you are used to it and then gradually reduce the dose again every few days.


Great. Thanks for the advice so far. It has been great advice and is working well. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

And another one bites the dust!! At least I remain consistent with my scoring for WC2018.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As long as you brush your teeth thoroughly, that’s fine. Lemon makes water acidic and can damage your teeth!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43141587


Oh dear. Maybe I should make a lemon pudding instead.


----------



## JoesMum

We are home. We saw the end of the Uruguay v Portugal match. 

Carol you are doing spectacularly on SuperBru again [emoji23] And so, very unusually, is Lena!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are home. We saw the end of the Uruguay v Portugal match.
> 
> Carol you are doing spectacularly on SuperBru again [emoji23] And so, very unusually, is Lena!


o-O i hope I didn't pass on my good luck to Lena. [emoji17]


----------



## Bambam1989

Woke up today to the water all over my floor from the fish tank. The over flow filter backed up and it was coming out the top. What's terrible is I cleaned it out two days ago... So what caused it to overflow? Well that would be because I'm an idiot that didn't know it could be opened so that the pump part could be flushed. It was NASTY off in there! 
Yep. I feel like such an intelligent person today.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up today to the water all over my floor from the fish tank. The over flow filter backed up and it was coming out the top. What's terrible is I cleaned it out two days ago... So what caused it to overflow? Well that would be because I'm an idiot that didn't know it could be opened so that the pump part could be flushed. It was NASTY off in there!
> Yep. I feel like such an intelligent person today.


Oh dear. We have all done things like that. I hope it didn't do any damage.


----------



## Kristoff

No time to catch up (but I will). Left my handbag with phone and credit cards in a Lyft car we hailed in the morning. The guy’s just brought everything back!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No time to catch up (but I will). Left my handbag with phone and credit cards in a Lyft car we hailed in the morning. The guy’s just brought everything back!


Thank goodness for honest people. I am glad you got them back.


----------



## mrnewberry

CarolM said:


> Here are the pics of my goodies.
> Cacti. Some of the pads have roots on them already yay. Oranges and lemons.
> View attachment 243521
> View attachment 243522
> View attachment 243524



Nice. I have been eyeballing a nice prickly pear that I drive by all the time. I need to go see if they can be talked out a few pads.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot hot hot day on the water today. We paddled 14 plus miles around Wye Island on Marylands Eastern Shore..

Some pix

The Crabbers were bringing thrir goods in as we arrived





Very Picturesque Fishing Village of Wye Landing





Our Lunch Spot




And back to Wye Landing


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up today to the water all over my floor from the fish tank. The over flow filter backed up and it was coming out the top. What's terrible is I cleaned it out two days ago... So what caused it to overflow? Well that would be because I'm an idiot that didn't know it could be opened so that the pump part could be flushed. It was NASTY off in there!
> Yep. I feel like such an intelligent person today.



Oh no! I am glad you have found the cause though.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> No time to catch up (but I will). Left my handbag with phone and credit cards in a Lyft car we hailed in the morning. The guy’s just brought everything back!



Eeek! I am so glad you got it back! That must have been very scary!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot hot day on the water today. We paddled 14 plus miles around Wye Island on Marylands Eastern Shore..
> 
> Some pix
> 
> The Crabbers were bringing thrir goods in as we arrived
> 
> View attachment 243557
> 
> 
> 
> Very Picturesque Fishing Village of Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243558
> 
> 
> 
> Our Lunch Spot
> 
> View attachment 243559
> 
> 
> And back to Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243560



Gorgeous pictures again! Just looks so beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning and happy Sunday to you all. 

While we were out yesterday, daughter made a flying visit home to eat all our French cheese and then scarpered [emoji849]

Actually, she came back to Kent to go out checking dormouse nests with her license supervisor ... there were babies [emoji7]



Then went home via our fridge. 

Laundry day today. I had better get the first load on.


----------



## JoesMum

Hedgehog pics: I used a photo editor to brighten them and cropped them heavily. Apologies if this has affected the quality of the image

The known two... Ring-Bum (who has turned out to be Scar-Face) and the other one



Hoggy bathtime


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hedgehog pics: I used a photo editor to brighten them and cropped them heavily. Apologies if this has affected the quality of the image
> 
> The known two... Ring-Bum (who has turned out to be Scar-Face) and the other one
> View attachment 243581
> 
> 
> Hoggy bathtime
> View attachment 243582




The pix look great of your Hedgehogs... good job cropping.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We are home. We saw the end of the Uruguay v Portugal match.
> 
> Carol you are doing spectacularly on SuperBru again [emoji23] And so, very unusually, is Lena!





CarolM said:


> o-O i hope I didn't pass on my good luck to Lena. [emoji17]



I really want Carol’s luck for the Russia match — I predicted Spain to win, and I hope I’m wrong!!  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness for honest people. I am glad you got them back.





JoesMum said:


> Eeek! I am so glad you got it back! That must have been very scary!!!!!



Thank you. A miracle on the Hudson!.. On a much smaller scale, of course. 
We’re on the train to Montreal. Just passed Yonkers, and I remembered Mark’s joke (a couple of pages back).


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I want to visit all of the CDR corners.



Remember, we don’t know how many exactly there are... @DE42 nearly got lost in there... Speaking of which — How are you, Dan?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up today to the water all over my floor from the fish tank. The over flow filter backed up and it was coming out the top. What's terrible is I cleaned it out two days ago... So what caused it to overflow? Well that would be because I'm an idiot that didn't know it could be opened so that the pump part could be flushed. It was NASTY off in there!
> Yep. I feel like such an intelligent person today.



That’s _almost_ as intelligent as leaving your handbag in Lyft in NYC... but I still hold the title


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I really want Carol’s luck for the Russia match — I predicted Spain to win, and I hope I’m wrong!!  [emoji23]



I think Russia’s luck and excitement of hosting FIFA won’t hold out today. They made a good show, but I’m thinking Spain will prevail.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I think Russia’s luck and excitement of hosting FIFA won’t hold out today. They made a good show, but I’m thinking Spain will prevail.



I agree—if it is a fair game. (And that’s a big “if” when it comes to Russia in general, I’m afraid.) Above all, I hope to see fair play.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot hot and Hotter today than yesterday. I opted out of another day of kayaking today on one of our favorite rivers - i don’t think two back-to-back days of sun exposure coupled with heat exhaustion is healthy. Today, some puttering around in our back SHADED garden areas.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot and Hotter today than yesterday. I opted out of another day of kayaking today on one of our favorite rivers - i don’t think two back-to-back days of sun exposure coupled with heat exhaustion is healthy. Today, some puttering around in our back SHADED garden areas.



That sounds a wise move. 

I am pottering round our garden between laundry loads. Our insect house is starting to be occupied by solitary bees. Different species use different size holes and cap them with different materials. 

In the bamboo cane, you can see some capped with leaves - these are Leaf Cutter Bee nests. Some are capped with a reddish coloured material and some very small holes with white material. The new bees will emerge next spring I think


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That sounds a wise move.
> 
> I am pottering round our garden between laundry loads. Our insect house is starting to be occupied by solitary bees. Different species use different size holes and cap them with different materials.
> 
> In the bamboo cane, you can see some capped with leaves - these are Leaf Cutter Bee nests. Some are capped with a reddish coloured material and some very small holes with white material. The new bees will emerge next spring I think
> 
> View attachment 243587
> 
> View attachment 243588



One more conservation center in another corner of the CDR!  I share Carol’s dream — win the lottery and try to visit each corner occupied by our wonderful roommates.  Hmm, husband bought a lottery ticket yesterday, should ask him if he forgot to tell me something...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That sounds a wise move.
> 
> I am pottering round our garden between laundry loads. Our insect house is starting to be occupied by solitary bees. Different species use different size holes and cap them with different materials.
> 
> In the bamboo cane, you can see some capped with leaves - these are Leaf Cutter Bee nests. Some are capped with a reddish coloured material and some very small holes with white material. The new bees will emerge next spring I think
> 
> View attachment 243587
> 
> View attachment 243588



Very neat insect house. We visited a very popular garden center on our way back from crabbing on Tuesday and they had one entire section devoted to this type of insect houses. Always good to have these beneficial insects in ones gsrden.

And...just found the FIFA broadcast, so we are all set up to watch the game.


----------



## JoesMum

The insect house needs to face South. It is advised to bring it into an unheated garage or shed between the end of September and mid March to give the baby bees the best chance of survival


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> Nice. I have been eyeballing a nice prickly pear that I drive by all the time. I need to go see if they can be talked out a few pads.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot hot day on the water today. We paddled 14 plus miles around Wye Island on Marylands Eastern Shore..
> 
> Some pix
> 
> The Crabbers were bringing thrir goods in as we arrived
> 
> View attachment 243557
> 
> 
> 
> Very Picturesque Fishing Village of Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243558
> 
> 
> 
> Our Lunch Spot
> 
> View attachment 243559
> 
> 
> And back to Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243560


Since it is so hot, did you go for a swim.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday to you all.
> 
> While we were out yesterday, daughter made a flying visit home to eat all our French cheese and then scarpered [emoji849]
> 
> Actually, she came back to Kent to go out checking dormouse nests with her license supervisor ... there were babies [emoji7]
> View attachment 243577
> 
> 
> Then went home via our fridge.
> 
> Laundry day today. I had better get the first load on.


Lol. My hubby is 46 and he still raids his Mom's fridge whenever he visits her.[emoji3] Laundry day for me too. All washed now busy drying it in the tumble dryer.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hedgehog pics: I used a photo editor to brighten them and cropped them heavily. Apologies if this has affected the quality of the image
> 
> The known two... Ring-Bum (who has turned out to be Scar-Face) and the other one
> View attachment 243581
> 
> 
> Hoggy bathtime
> View attachment 243582


They are so cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Since it is so hot, did you go for a swim.



Here we are playing with kayaks, swimming, relaxing, floating


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I really want Carol’s luck for the Russia match — I predicted Spain to win, and I hope I’m wrong!!  [emoji23]


Whahaha.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. My hubby is 46 and he still raids his Mom's fridge whenever he visits her.[emoji3] Laundry day for me too. All washed now busy drying it in the tumble dryer.


Mine is out on the line drying in the sunshine  I love the smell of washing that has dried outside. It's a short season for doing it here in the UK unfortunately


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mine is out on the line drying in the sunshine  I love the smell of washing that has dried outside. It's a short season for doing it here in the UK unfortunately


Normally i would do the same. Except it has been raining today. [emoji17]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Normally i would do the same. Except it has been raining today. [emoji17]


Rain is good! You have had ample opportunity to dry stuff outside. Some wonderful wet stuff helping plants togrow and filling reservoirs is exactly what you need!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here we are playing with kayaks, swimming, relaxing, floating
> 
> View attachment 243591
> 
> 
> View attachment 243590


Looks like you all had fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Looks like you all had fun.



Yep...exhausting and hot, but always a good time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Rain is good! You have had ample opportunity to dry stuff outside. Some wonderful wet stuff helping plants togrow and filling reservoirs is exactly what you need!


Lol. Definitly. My plants and garden are doing really well with all the rain we have had. So I am not complaining at all.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...exhausting and hot, but always a good time.


Lol. As long as you had a good time and did not get sunburned. Glad it was a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hows this for hot...


----------



## Kristoff

We’re heading into penalties! It’s anyone’s game now! [emoji50]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> We’re heading into penalties! It’s anyone’s game now! [emoji50]



Omg... and now Team ROSSIYa is ahead.....ut ogh...

And RUSSIA wins!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’re heading into penalties! It’s anyone’s game now! [emoji50]


You are welcome Lena.[emoji6]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Wow what a match that was! Congrads Russia!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hows this for hot...
> 
> View attachment 243595


Sjoe that IS hot.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hows this for hot...
> 
> View attachment 243595


Definitely "Phew what a scorcher" territory!

(Reference to a much used UK tabloid newspaper headline every time the sun comes out!  )


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Omg... and now Team ROSSIYa is ahead.....ut ogh...
> 
> And RUSSIA wins!!!


Flipping heck! Such a great penalty performance from Russia!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are welcome Lena.[emoji6]



THANK YOU, Captain!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! [emoji460]️[emoji460]️[emoji460]️

My connection died as Spain equalized 3-3 on penalties :facepalm: We’re passing through some virgin lands with woods and swamps...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> THANK YOU, Captain!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! [emoji460]️[emoji460]️[emoji460]️
> 
> My connection died as Spain equalized 3-3 on penalties :facepalm: We’re passing through some virgin lands with woods and swamps...


Lol. Tell us if you see any virgin tortoises and turtles.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. Tell us if you see any virgin tortoises and turtles.


Unlikely in Canada  (Seeing any not the virgin bit  )

The views on this train journey must be fantastic in places


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Unlikely in Canada  (Seeing any not the virgin bit  )
> 
> The views on this train journey must be fantastic in places


Whahaha. Was worth a shot!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot hot hotter and why one must monitor hatchlings etc in the sun. Just took my lazer guided super duper infrared thermometer gun and pointed it at our slate/concrete picnic table that has sat in the full sun now all morning n afternoon. Temps hovering between *138-141F.* Baking hot....


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot hotter and why one must monitor hatchlings etc in the sun. Just took my lazer guided super duper infrared thermometer gun and pointed it at our slate/concrete picnic table that has sat in the full sun now all morning n afternoon. Temps hovering between *138-141F.* Baking hot....



Ouch!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Tell us if you see any virgin tortoises and turtles.



How would I know? !!! !!!!


----------



## Kristoff

My connection comes and goes. We’re still in the U.S. Getting there...


----------



## JoesMum

Son is currently at an eco lodge in Sweden. No electricity, no tap water... he’s staying for 2 nights in a charcoal burner’s hut in a forest surrounded by a lot of nature and not much else. (Apart from a mobile phone signal)

Tonight, he is the only guest and the staff leave you to your own devices to cook your food on an open fire, enjoy nature and sleep. 

His hut:



The fireplace area:



He is more than capable of building an open fire and cooking on it - he was a Scout leader. Here’s his fire getting going



Just an amazing place to stay I think!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot hotter and why one must monitor hatchlings etc in the sun. Just took my lazer guided super duper infrared thermometer gun and pointed it at our slate/concrete picnic table that has sat in the full sun now all morning n afternoon. Temps hovering between *138-141F.* Baking hot....


Eina. That sure is hot.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Here are the pics of my goodies.
> Cacti. Some of the pads have roots on them already yay. Oranges and lemons.
> View attachment 243521
> View attachment 243522
> View attachment 243524


I forgot that i took these two pics by the entrance of the farm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Son is currently at an eco lodge in Sweden. No electricity, no tap water... he’s staying for 2 nights in a charcoal burner’s hut in a forest surrounded by a lot of nature and not much else. (Apart from a mobile phone signal)
> 
> Tonight, he is the only guest and the staff leave you to your own devices to cook your food on an open fire, enjoy nature and sleep.
> 
> His hut:
> View attachment 243609
> 
> 
> The fireplace area:
> View attachment 243610
> 
> 
> He is more than capable of building an open fire and cooking on it - he was a Scout leader. Here’s his fire getting going
> View attachment 243611
> 
> 
> Just an amazing place to stay I think!




Plenty enough wood to burn, that’s for sure. I take it he brought his food and water. ... but theres wifi, what more does he need. Ok... a pix of the inside of the lodge.

Hope there is a stream or lake and a boat....and fish to catch too for dinner n breakfast. Keep us updated..


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I forgot that i took these two pics by the entrance of the farm.
> View attachment 243612
> View attachment 243613



Wow....nice and lush.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Son is currently at an eco lodge in Sweden. No electricity, no tap water... he’s staying for 2 nights in a charcoal burner’s hut in a forest surrounded by a lot of nature and not much else. (Apart from a mobile phone signal)
> 
> Tonight, he is the only guest and the staff leave you to your own devices to cook your food on an open fire, enjoy nature and sleep.
> 
> His hut:
> View attachment 243609
> 
> 
> The fireplace area:
> View attachment 243610
> 
> 
> He is more than capable of building an open fire and cooking on it - he was a Scout leader. Here’s his fire getting going
> View attachment 243611
> 
> 
> Just an amazing place to stay I think!


It certainly looks like an awesome place to stay. And lots of fun. Hmm CDR team building here we come.


----------



## CarolM

It is bedtime for me again. So good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Plenty enough wood to burn, that’s for sure. I take it he brought his food and water. ... but theres wifi, what more does he need. Ok... a pix of the inside of the lodge.
> 
> Hope there is a stream or lake and a boat....and fish to catch too for dinner n breakfast. Keep us updated..


Here’s the interior 





Water comes from a spring; he says it tastes like Évian (French mineral water from the Alps) 

No wifi, just the mobile phone data signal. 

He took his own food and the Bilberries (wild northern European blueberries) are everywhere. They’re tasty


----------



## Maro2Bear

And everyone in Russia is MORE than happy with Russia’s win today. All in the streets with their red white and blue!


----------



## Bambam1989

It was a very pleasant day today, despite it only being forecasted to reach 67 and cloudy. We hit 75 and there was only scattered clouds with a slight breeze! Clunker was allowed outside and me and daughter worked in the flower beds. I entrusted her with my hand pruning sheers and she happily trimmed my roses. Those darn aphids did quite a number on them earlier this season and there were several limbs that ended up dying. 
I harvested some dandelions and will be trying a small experiment with them for a possible method of preserving for winter. If it works I will be posting about it.


----------



## Bambam1989

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Momof4

Here’s my view right now.


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my view right now.
> View attachment 243687


Looks beautiful. Like a picture from a perfect day.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here’s the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water comes from a spring; he says it tastes like Évian (French mineral water from the Alps)
> 
> No wifi, just the mobile phone data signal.
> 
> He took his own food and the Bilberries (wild northern European blueberries) are everywhere. They’re tasty
> View attachment 243614


Looks nice and cosy.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my view right now.
> View attachment 243687


And what a lovely view it is.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone. Did you have a good weekend? Here is too a great Monday. Cheers.[emoji482]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Carol. Good morning all. 

Kathy’s barbecue looks wonderful!

I have ironing to do (boo!) but I need to clear it this morning because Wimbledon starts this afternoon and I am incapable of watching tennis on tv and ironing without doing myself or the clothing an injury


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Carol. Good morning all.
> 
> Kathy’s barbecue looks wonderful!
> 
> I have ironing to do (boo!) but I need to clear it this morning because Wimbledon starts this afternoon and I am incapable of watching tennis on tv and ironing without doing myself or the clothing an injury


Lol. Funny but actually not. An iron burn is painful. Remedy for that is to use Aftersun lotion. Works like a bomb for me on any burns. Takes the sting out and stops it from burning more. Good luck with getting the ironing finished before the tennis starts.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot hot day on the water today. We paddled 14 plus miles around Wye Island on Marylands Eastern Shore..
> 
> Some pix
> 
> The Crabbers were bringing thrir goods in as we arrived
> 
> View attachment 243557
> 
> 
> 
> Very Picturesque Fishing Village of Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243558
> 
> 
> 
> Our Lunch Spot
> 
> View attachment 243559
> 
> 
> And back to Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243560


Again, Looking at these pics on my mobile just don't do them justice. And on the computor Those crabs are HUGE!!


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> Nice. I have been eyeballing a nice prickly pear that I drive by all the time. I need to go see if they can be talked out a few pads.


So did you go and ask them for a pad or two?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Again, Looking at these pics on my mobile just don't do them justice. And on the computor Those crabs are HUGE!!



Yes...those were some jumbos !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Son is currently at an eco lodge in Sweden. No electricity, no tap water... he’s staying for 2 nights in a charcoal burner’s hut in a forest surrounded by a lot of nature and not much else. (Apart from a mobile phone signal)
> 
> Tonight, he is the only guest and the staff leave you to your own devices to cook your food on an open fire, enjoy nature and sleep.
> 
> His hut:
> View attachment 243609
> 
> 
> The fireplace area:
> View attachment 243610
> 
> 
> He is more than capable of building an open fire and cooking on it - he was a Scout leader. Here’s his fire getting going
> View attachment 243611
> 
> 
> Just an amazing place to stay I think!



Did they trick him into paying for it too?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It certainly looks like an awesome place to stay. And lots of fun. Hmm CDR team building here we come.



Um...I’m out! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my view right now.
> View attachment 243687



Yum!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Greetings from hot and humid Montreal!


----------



## mrnewberry

CarolM said:


> So did you go and ask them for a pad or two?



Nobody was home. I’ll have to try another day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Here’s the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water comes from a spring; he says it tastes like Évian (French mineral water from the Alps)
> 
> No wifi, just the mobile phone data signal.
> 
> He took his own food and the Bilberries (wild northern European blueberries) are everywhere. They’re tasty
> View attachment 243614




Aagh yes, i had those when I was at Scouting World Jamboree in Lillehammer, Norway. Here, tall growing wild blueberries are often called “Huckleberries” - we used to go picking pints of these up in the woods, bogs, swampy areas in northeastern Pennsylvania where I grew up.

_Evidence has been found the the huckleberry actually got its name from a simple mistake. Early American colonist, upon encountering the native American berry, misidentified it as the European blueberry known as the “hurtleberry,” by which name it was called until around 1670 it was corrupted to become know as the “huckleberry.”_


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Um...I’m out! [emoji85][emoji23]



I’m not. I’d love to stay there!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I’m not. I’d love to stay there!



I’m in! Looks cozy, except in a prolonged rainy cold wet period. But, cool Autumn, with the birches changing color a bit, nice breezes, a campfire with some reindeer venison, fresh fish,....a few bottles of good red wine.. we’re in. All topped off with the pine scent accented with the burning fires.. nice. Dark skies, stars, cool nights, no bugs. No noise. Peaceful.


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Thanks I've planted them in a converted litter box (better and cheaper than a flower pot) today, imI not sure how they'll fair in this heatwave though!


They tend to like sheltered semi shade best.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Monday (if there is a such a thing) to everyone.
Guess who left their laptop lead in work again on Friday?
Hope everyone had a good weekend - I'll be checking up on what you've all been up to as I try to catch up.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Geochelone atlas:
> View attachment 243500
> 
> “Colossochelys atlas is regarded as possibly being the largest land living tortoise so far known,‭ ‬even bigger than the terrestrial turtle Meiolania.‭ ‬The only related reptiles bigger than‭ Colossochelys were marine turtles such as Protostega and Archelon.‭ ‬As a slow moving herbivore,‭ ‬Colossochelys would have been a target for predators of the time,‭ ‬but the large shell would have been a formidable defence against their jaws.”


I'm going to show that to Lola and tell him that's what he will look like if he doesn't start to eat!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And the decision is in... Son has been awarded First Class Honours BSc in Digital Media. I am very happy, pleased and proud
> 
> He is now in Stockholm, Sweden.


Fantastic!! You must all be so proud of him and I bet he is over the moon with himself!!
Congratulations to JoesBro for a brilliant result!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's mid tennis season here so I am avraid I am somewhat distracted by watching. Tomorrow we are going to Eastbourne on the South Coast of England to watch the tournament there and next week we are going to Wimbledon as JoesDad secured tickets this evening


That's all the big tournaments visited then isn't it Linda?
Looks like the weather is set to be good for the Wimbledon fortnight too!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Maybe I should make a lemon pudding instead.


What about lemon drizzle cake? My favourite!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up today to the water all over my floor from the fish tank. The over flow filter backed up and it was coming out the top. What's terrible is I cleaned it out two days ago... So what caused it to overflow? Well that would be because I'm an idiot that didn't know it could be opened so that the pump part could be flushed. It was NASTY off in there!
> Yep. I feel like such an intelligent person today.


Oh no what a mess for you to wake up to!
Hope you didn't lose too many fishies!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> No time to catch up (but I will). Left my handbag with phone and credit cards in a Lyft car we hailed in the morning. The guy’s just brought everything back!


What an honest cabbie!
Restores my faith in human nature when something like that happens!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot hot hot day on the water today. We paddled 14 plus miles around Wye Island on Marylands Eastern Shore..
> 
> Some pix
> 
> The Crabbers were bringing thrir goods in as we arrived
> 
> View attachment 243557
> 
> 
> 
> Very Picturesque Fishing Village of Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243558
> 
> 
> 
> Our Lunch Spot
> 
> View attachment 243559
> 
> 
> And back to Wye Landing
> 
> View attachment 243560


Poor crabs
There's a River Wye not too far from me.
In fact we were kayaking on the Wye when my friend and I ended on the island!
Spectacular scenery along it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hows this for hot...
> 
> View attachment 243595


That would kill me! 
I would be looking for a freezer like the one Todd works in!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Here’s the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water comes from a spring; he says it tastes like Évian (French mineral water from the Alps)
> 
> No wifi, just the mobile phone data signal.
> 
> He took his own food and the Bilberries (wild northern European blueberries) are everywhere. They’re tasty
> View attachment 243614


That looks very snug!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to show that to Lola and tell him that's what he will look like if he doesn't start to eat!!!!



Let me know what he says


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Let me know what he says


Lola has been a very naughty torty all weekend!!
He has been worse than a toddler getting into all sorts of scrapes!
I put him out in the garden and blocked his way back to his room.
I found him stretching up on his hind legs resting his forelegs on the plank as if he were having a chat with a neighbour over a fence. 
Then he tipped himself backwards and ended up on his back - luckily I saw that happen and managed to right him.
Then he pushed a heavy plant pot out of his way and stumbled down a step, instead of using his ramp which was the other side of it.
So he ended up on his side jammed between the ramp and pot, again I was there so was able to rescue him.
He has tried to squeeze himself into every small nook and cranny he could find and got stuck each time.
He will not eat unless I have hand fed him, although he did graze on some clover in his garden.
I have been very tough on him and just left him the food to get on with so apart from the small amount I gave him he has hardly eaten the last 2 days.
He is wearing me out!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Looks like you have all had very busy weekends.
I'll try to catch you later.
TTFN


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Seen my first sprout of seedling today!


----------



## Maro2Bear

rjamesbeasley said:


> Seen my first sprout of seedling today!



Need a pix or it didnt happen!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Um...I’m out! [emoji85][emoji23]


Whyyyyy[emoji31] [emoji31] it's called bundoo bashing! Only kidding. It is actually called au natural camping. Back to basics style[emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Greetings from hot and humid Montreal!


Hi there Lena. How ya doin?


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> Nobody was home. I’ll have to try another day.


Oh shame. Hopefully there is someone home the next time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh yes, i had those when I was at Scouting World Jamboree in Lillehammer, Norway. Here, tall growing wild blueberries are often called “Huckleberries” - we used to go picking pints of these up in the woods, bogs, swampy areas in northeastern Pennsylvania where I grew up.
> 
> _Evidence has been found the the huckleberry actually got its name from a simple mistake. Early American colonist, upon encountering the native American berry, misidentified it as the European blueberry known as the “hurtleberry,” by which name it was called until around 1670 it was corrupted to become know as the “huckleberry.”_


Is that from Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Fin?


----------



## Maro2Bear

And it’s getting hotter....


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m in! Looks cozy, except in a prolonged rainy cold wet period. But, cool Autumn, with the birches changing color a bit, nice breezes, a campfire with some reindeer venison, fresh fish,....a few bottles of good red wine.. we’re in. All topped off with the pine scent accented with the burning fires.. nice. Dark skies, stars, cool nights, no bugs. No noise. Peaceful.


I was in before you just sold it to me again.[emoji23] Lena can't turn that down now.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lola has been a very naughty torty all weekend!!
> He has been worse than a toddler getting into all sorts of scrapes!
> I put him out in the garden and blocked his way back to his room.
> I found him stretching up on his hind legs resting his forelegs on the plank as if he were having a chat with a neighbour over a fence.
> Then he tipped himself backwards and ended up on his back - luckily I saw that happen and managed to right him.
> Then he pushed a heavy plant pot out of his way and stumbled down a step, instead of using his ramp which was the other side of it.
> So he ended up on his side jammed between the ramp and pot, again I was there so was able to rescue him.
> He has tried to squeeze himself into every small nook and cranny he could find and got stuck each time.
> He will not eat unless I have hand fed him, although he did graze on some clover in his garden.
> I have been very tough on him and just left him the food to get on with so apart from the small amount I gave him he has hardly eaten the last 2 days.
> He is wearing me out!!!



He is very naughty indeed!

I wonder what happened to him out in the open that he hates it so much... 

I think torts do have excellent memory. Before her hibernation, my Elsa was super sociable, following me around like a dog. When she woke up, she was completely different, and I think that’s because she got dozens of tiny ticks (nymphs) before hibernation and I hurt her a few times when I tried to get them out.  :/


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to show that to Lola and tell him that's what he will look like if he doesn't start to eat!!!!


Whahaha.


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> Seen my first sprout of seedling today!



Glad your efforts have been fruitful


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What about lemon drizzle cake? My favourite!!!


Hmmm. Sounds yummy.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hi there Lena. How ya doin?



Trying not to leave any personal belongings around... It’s crazy hot here, so we’re taking it easy indoors!
How are you feeling?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Poor crabs
> There's a River Wye not too far from me.
> In fact we were kayaking on the Wye when my friend and I ended on the island!
> Spectacular scenery along it.
> View attachment 243703


Ooooh I would love to stay/live there.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That would kill me!
> I would be looking for a freezer like the one Todd works in!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Is that from Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Fin?



Thats where Huck Finn got his name, yes....i guess!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m in! Looks cozy, except in a prolonged rainy cold wet period. But, cool Autumn, with the birches changing color a bit, nice breezes, a campfire with some reindeer venison, fresh fish,....a few bottles of good red wine.. we’re in. All topped off with the pine scent accented with the burning fires.. nice. Dark skies, stars, cool nights, no bugs. No noise. Peaceful.





CarolM said:


> I was in before you just sold it to me again.[emoji23] Lena can't turn that down now.



Hmm... venison, wine, and fresh fish... [emoji39] You know how to hook me!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola has been a very naughty torty all weekend!!
> He has been worse than a toddler getting into all sorts of scrapes!
> I put him out in the garden and blocked his way back to his room.
> I found him stretching up on his hind legs resting his forelegs on the plank as if he were having a chat with a neighbour over a fence.
> Then he tipped himself backwards and ended up on his back - luckily I saw that happen and managed to right him.
> Then he pushed a heavy plant pot out of his way and stumbled down a step, instead of using his ramp which was the other side of it.
> So he ended up on his side jammed between the ramp and pot, again I was there so was able to rescue him.
> He has tried to squeeze himself into every small nook and cranny he could find and got stuck each time.
> He will not eat unless I have hand fed him, although he did graze on some clover in his garden.
> I have been very tough on him and just left him the food to get on with so apart from the small amount I gave him he has hardly eaten the last 2 days.
> He is wearing me out!!!


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] Lola! Lola! Lola! It is time to start behaving. Hang in there Lyn you just have to be more stubborn than Lola.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Trying not to leave any personal belongings around... It’s crazy hot here, so we’re taking it easy indoors!
> How are you feeling?



Down here..


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Seen my first sprout of seedling today!


Yayyyyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And it’s getting hotter....
> 
> View attachment 243713


Eina.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> He is very naughty indeed!
> 
> I wonder what happened to him out in the open that he hates it so much...
> 
> I think torts do have excellent memory. Before her hibernation, my Elsa was super sociable, following me around like a dog. When she woke up, she was completely different, and I think that’s because she got dozens of tiny ticks (nymphs) before hibernation and I hurt her a few times when I tried to get them out.  :/


Oh dear. You definitely don't want to do something to make them not like you. If they remember everything you are screwed considering how long they live.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola has been a very naughty torty all weekend!!
> He has been worse than a toddler getting into all sorts of scrapes!
> I put him out in the garden and blocked his way back to his room.
> I found him stretching up on his hind legs resting his forelegs on the plank as if he were having a chat with a neighbour over a fence.
> Then he tipped himself backwards and ended up on his back - luckily I saw that happen and managed to right him.
> Then he pushed a heavy plant pot out of his way and stumbled down a step, instead of using his ramp which was the other side of it.
> So he ended up on his side jammed between the ramp and pot, again I was there so was able to rescue him.
> He has tried to squeeze himself into every small nook and cranny he could find and got stuck each time.
> He will not eat unless I have hand fed him, although he did graze on some clover in his garden.
> I have been very tough on him and just left him the food to get on with so apart from the small amount I gave him he has hardly eaten the last 2 days.
> He is wearing me out!!!


Oh Lola! You are definitely in need of behaviour management! A very naughty torty indeed!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Trying not to leave any personal belongings around... It’s crazy hot here, so we’re taking it easy indoors!
> How are you feeling?


Decided not to bore you all with my problems. So all good considering it is Monday. Good news is....tomorrow is Tuesday.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats where Huck Finn got his name, yes....i guess!
> 
> 
> View attachment 243714


Wow. And I was joking. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I haven't watched as much tennis as I would have liked, but I did do the ironing and have my new next door neighbour round for a cuppa. She seems very nice, a bit older than me, and I think we'll be getting on fine 

I also waded through most of the paperwork for a governor meeting tomorrow evening. I hope it runs to time; I should be back for the second half of the England match.


----------



## CarolM

Just got my reminder that it is bedtime. So before i end up staying up too late. I am saying Bon Soir. Good night. Nos da. Guten naght. Goeie Nag. Sleep tight and sweet dreams all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. Belgium pulled one out in the last mins ! 3 vs 2

Good game


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Oh no what a mess for you to wake up to!
> Hope you didn't lose too many fishies!


Only have one fish and he was fine.. just a little frustrated that there wasn't more swim space


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Decided not to bore you all with my problems. So all good considering it is Monday. Good news is....tomorrow is Tuesday.[emoji6]



You can’t bore us!
Btw, looks like I’ll be taking the spoon from you in this round! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I haven't watched as much tennis as I would have liked, but I did do the ironing and have my new next door neighbour round for a cuppa. She seems very nice, a bit older than me, and I think we'll be getting on fine
> 
> I also waded through most of the paperwork for a governor meeting tomorrow evening. I hope it runs to time; I should be back for the second half of the England match.



Good job, Linda! 
That would be savage if people in the education system didn’t let you watch the game!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Belgium pulled one out in the last mins ! 3 vs 2
> 
> Good game



We rooted for Belgium, but Japan were great. Shame they have to go home now. 
Oh, of course by “we” I mean husband and I. Daughter was of a different opinion, and she cried so hard when Belgium scored that last-minute goal!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> We rooted for Belgium, but Japan were great. Shame they have to go home now.
> Oh, of course by “we” I mean husband and I. Daughter was of a different opinion, and she cried so hard when Belgium scored that last-minute goal!



The Belgium goal tender did a great job at seeing the open field and getting the ball into play. Caught Team Japan relaxing on their heels a bit. Bam - score. Devastating I’m sure for the Japanese fan base.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The Belgium goal tender did a great job at seeing the open field and getting the ball into play. Caught Team Japan relaxing on their heels a bit. Bam - score. Devastating I’m sure for the Japanese fan base.



Goal tender... not heard that before

Just looked it up... it’s what we call the goalkeeper  

Another example of where our language diverges over a bit of ocean 

Good morning all. Happy Tuesday to you. I am trying to focus on meeting papers, but not doing very well


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Goal tender... not heard that before
> 
> Just looked it up... it’s what we call the goalkeeper
> 
> Another example of where our language diverges over a bit of ocean
> 
> Good morning all. Happy Tuesday to you. I am trying to focus on meeting papers, but not doing very well



Haaaaa. I think i made up “ goal tender” ... i was just gonna type goalie..... and lost my train of thought!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok... Temp Check around the CDR. - already 82 here at 0600.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You can’t bore us!
> Btw, looks like I’ll be taking the spoon from you in this round! [emoji85][emoji23]


There is no ways you will take the spoon from me. You have 53 points and I am at 24. I will never catch up even if I had to get 3 points for every match. The only one who could take it from me is Kathy and that is purely because she came in so late.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We rooted for Belgium, but Japan were great. Shame they have to go home now.
> Oh, of course by “we” I mean husband and I. Daughter was of a different opinion, and she cried so hard when Belgium scored that last-minute goal!


LOL I take it that she was rooting for Japan! Does your daughter by any chance like rooting for the underdog?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaaa. I think i made up “ goal tender” ... i was just gonna type goalie..... and lost my train of thought!


That happens too......What was I going to say now?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... Temp Check around the CDR. - already 82 here at 0600.


Yesterday was 7 the whole day and today seems to be 14. So a bit better than yesterday.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaaa. I think i made up “ goal tender” ... i was just gonna type goalie..... and lost my train of thought!


Google told me it's from ice hockey...


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning All,

I have been busy the whole morning, so did not get a chance to pop in at all. I am also in a lot less pain today than I was yesterday and on the weekend. The whole weekend and yesterday has been very very cold, and my back was in so much pain. It quite frankly felt like I had just had my back op all over again. But I have been using alot of heat, taking my pain tablets and today is not as cold, so I feel alot better. I just cannot bend down very well and or lift my left leg very high. As much as I love winter, my back no longer does. But what can one do, other than to follow the advise of good friends, the doctors and take it one day at a time.
As far as the WC2018 is concerned I actually got 1.5 points for Belgiums game yesterday. I think that we will be getting some snow soon because of that.

I hope all are having a good Tuesday. We are half way through the day....so it's almost Wednesday. Have a good one.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Google told me it's from ice hockey...


I don't think we have much ice hockey here.! So that word was a new one on me too. I actually thought it was predictive text who changed the word.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Google told me it's from ice hockey...



Aagh yes. With the Stanley Cup just finished and the Washington CAPS winning... lots of ice hockey in the news.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All,
> 
> I have been busy the whole morning, so did not get a chance to pop in at all. I am also in a lot less pain today than I was yesterday and on the weekend. The whole weekend and yesterday has been very very cold, and my back was in so much pain. It quite frankly felt like I had just had my back op all over again. But I have been using alot of heat, taking my pain tablets and today is not as cold, so I feel alot better. I just cannot bend down very well and or lift my left leg very high. As much as I love winter, my back no longer does. But what can one do, other than to follow the advise of good friends, the doctors and take it one day at a time.
> As far as the WC2018 is concerned I actually got 1.5 points for Belgiums game yesterday. I think that we will be getting some snow soon because of that.
> 
> I hope all are having a good Tuesday. We are half way through the day....so it's almost Wednesday. Have a good one.



Your back is lucky you live in a mild climate. Winter will be over soon!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Your back is lucky you live in a mild climate. Winter will be over soon!


Thank goodness for that. I have wanted to move to the UK. But don't think that is an option anymore.[emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey gang. Shouldnt the Swed vs Switz WC game be going live now? For some reason, our Station doesnt have it on... :-(

Did a bunch of early morning chores, weeding, watering, cut some grass so i could relax a bit and watch!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang. Shouldnt the Swed vs Switz WC game be going live now? For some reason, our Station doesnt have it on... :-(
> 
> Did a bunch of early morning chores, weeding, watering, cut some grass so i could relax a bit and watch!


Yes Superbru is showing it as being live. Is it perhaps not on another channel?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang. Shouldnt the Swed vs Switz WC game be going live now? For some reason, our Station doesnt have it on... :-(
> 
> Did a bunch of early morning chores, weeding, watering, cut some grass so i could relax a bit and watch!



It’s live here. I’m just not watching it. I’m watching tennis until I have to go out to run a couple of errands before my meeting. 

I am just hoping I don’t miss too much of the England match. The meeting was scheduled a year ago, so the timing is unfortunate. 

Daughter has had moans from the 3 lads she scheduled for bat surveys this evening. The schedules were done a month ago, nobody wants to swap with them and apparently listening to the second half on the car radio as they head to the survey site isn’t the same.... awwww!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yes Superbru is showing it as being live. Is it perhaps not on another channel?



.....found it. 25 mins in...but still nil nil.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....good job by JoesMum


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Maro2Bear said:


> Need a pix or it didnt happen!







spot the sprout!


----------



## Maro2Bear

rjamesbeasley said:


> spot the sprout!



Hmmmm. No pix viewable here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot, hot, and HUMID here on the East Coast again. Feels like temps coupled with the RH is in the 105F range or above. Had our hose and sprinkler out hydrating squash, tomatoes, bananas, and a nice induced rain over Sully. Usually during the hot days he sleeps away in his house....but I tempted him out with fresh Rose of Sharon.

Here are a few pix, post a few more on my on-going thread and some in the gallery.

*Checking Out Fresh Rose of Sharon Cuttings*





*Munching on Fresh Cuttings*


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> He is very naughty indeed!
> 
> I wonder what happened to him out in the open that he hates it so much...
> 
> I think torts do have excellent memory. Before her hibernation, my Elsa was super sociable, following me around like a dog. When she woke up, she was completely different, and I think that’s because she got dozens of tiny ticks (nymphs) before hibernation and I hurt her a few times when I tried to get them out.  :/


He was found in a field and his left rear foot is missing, so whether that is from an attack, accident or just a deformity he hatched with I'll never know but makes you wonder if that is why he doesn't like the great outdoors!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....good job by JoesMum
> 
> View attachment 243802


Whoop whoop.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> spot the sprout!


I don't spot no sprout. No picture[emoji22]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, hot, and HUMID here on the East Coast again. Feels like temps coupled with the RH is in the 105F range or above. Had our hose and sprinkler out hydrating squash, tomatoes, bananas, and a nice induced rain over Sully. Usually during the hot days he sleeps away in his house....but I tempted him out with fresh Rose of Sharon.
> 
> Here are a few pix, post a few more on my on-going thread and some in the gallery.
> 
> *Checking Out Fresh Rose of Sharon Cuttings*
> 
> View attachment 243806
> 
> 
> 
> *Munching on Fresh Cuttings*
> 
> View attachment 243807



The little giant looks so happy!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, hot, and HUMID here on the East Coast again. Feels like temps coupled with the RH is in the 105F range or above. Had our hose and sprinkler out hydrating squash, tomatoes, bananas, and a nice induced rain over Sully. Usually during the hot days he sleeps away in his house....but I tempted him out with fresh Rose of Sharon.
> 
> Here are a few pix, post a few more on my on-going thread and some in the gallery.
> 
> *Checking Out Fresh Rose of Sharon Cuttings*
> 
> View attachment 243806
> 
> 
> 
> *Munching on Fresh Cuttings*
> 
> View attachment 243807


Sully is gorgeous. And so big.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I haven't watched as much tennis as I would have liked, but I did do the ironing and have my new next door neighbour round for a cuppa. She seems very nice, a bit older than me, and I think we'll be getting on fine
> 
> I also waded through most of the paperwork for a governor meeting tomorrow evening. I hope it runs to time; I should be back for the second half of the England match.


I bet there's a lot of them regretting picking that date for a meeting - it will be rushed through - unless the chair person doesn't like footy!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> He was found in a field and his left rear foot is missing, so whether that is from an attack, accident or just a deformity he hatched with I'll never know but makes you wonder if that is why he doesn't like the great outdoors!


Oh shame. It most certainly does make one wonder.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening one and all. 
Hope you are all having a good Tuesday however you spend it!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening one and all.
> Hope you are all having a good Tuesday however you spend it!


So far so good. Hows yours?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So far so good. Hows yours?


Not too bad at all thanks Carol, still hot but more of a breeze today.
We only have a few more weeks to the long summer hols now so work is a bit more relaxed with some fun things planned.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. It most certainly does make one wonder.


Strange thing is that since last summer the stump seems to be growing a few claws!
The vet didn't seem impressed or surprised when I told her about it when we last saw her. 
I thought she might say it was amazing that the foot was regenerating or developing but no - she didn't bat an eyelid!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Strange thing is that since last summer the stump seems to be growing a few claws!
> The vet didn't seem impressed or surprised when I told her about it when we last saw her.
> I thought she might say it was amazing that the foot was regenerating or developing but no - she didn't bat an eyelid!



So maybe....there’s hope. Claws wouldnt just grow out from a “stump”


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> So maybe....there’s hope. Claws wouldnt just grow out from a “stump”


I'll have to try and find the pics I took when I first had him and take some of what he looks like now. 
His leg is still shorter than the other.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Strange thing is that since last summer the stump seems to be growing a few claws!
> The vet didn't seem impressed or surprised when I told her about it when we last saw her.
> I thought she might say it was amazing that the foot was regenerating or developing but no - she didn't bat an eyelid!


Obviously the little bit you are feeding him is doing wonders.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Strange thing is that since last summer the stump seems to be growing a few claws!
> The vet didn't seem impressed or surprised when I told her about it when we last saw her.
> I thought she might say it was amazing that the foot was regenerating or developing but no - she didn't bat an eyelid!


And that is amazing. Maybe some lizard DNA in there somewhere.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Obviously the little bit you are feeding him is doing wonders.


That happened before he gave up feeding himself so I can't take credit for that.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That happened before he gave up feeding himself so I can't take credit for that.


Hmmm the plot thickens. Maybe his worried if he eats more those weird things will grow some more.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad at all thanks Carol, still hot but more of a breeze today.
> We only have a few more weeks to the long summer hols now so work is a bit more relaxed with some fun things planned.


That sounds cool.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Strange thing is that since last summer the stump seems to be growing a few claws!
> The vet didn't seem impressed or surprised when I told her about it when we last saw her.
> I thought she might say it was amazing that the foot was regenerating or developing but no - she didn't bat an eyelid!



Wow, that is interesting! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Whahaha. Half time discussions and they are showing some of it from this angle. But it is so funny as the players look like little ants scurrying from one side to the other. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Half time discussions and they are showing some of it from this angle. But it is so funny as the players look like little ants scurrying from one side to the other. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 243824


Probably best you don't look too closely!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Probably best you don't look too closely!


Whahaha. Doesn't matter as i am getting it wrong again.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to get myself something to eat so see you later.
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to get myself something to eat so see you later.
> TTFN


Ciao. Not see you later.


----------



## CarolM

I am also going to log off for the night. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I was home 10 minutes after kick off and I really wish my prediction of 1-1 wasn't true. Extra time here we come


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I was home 10 minutes after kick off and I really wish my prediction of 1-1 wasn't true. Extra time here we come



Darn....


----------



## JoesMum

OMG! Thank you for predicting a Columbia win Carol. It was very stressful, but an England win on penalties! It doesn’t happen often!
YIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> OMG! Thank you for predicting a Columbia win Carol. It was very stressful, but an England win on penalties! It doesn’t happen often!
> YIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!



Congratulations, England !!!
And congratulations, @JoesMum:


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am also going to log off for the night. So good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Night night Carol, sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

.........amd I'm going to say Nos Da as well.
Sleep well and have a good Wednesday!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> OMG! Thank you for predicting a Columbia win Carol. It was very stressful, but an England win on penalties! It doesn’t happen often!
> YIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!


Lol. You are so welcome. Glad I could help. I was biting my nails in anticipation. And then pumping my fist when they won. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations, England !!!
> And congratulations, @JoesMum:
> View attachment 243853


Well done Linda. Lena You took my spoon,[emoji31] [emoji30] sniff sniff. But congratulations on getting the spoon. With great spoons comes great responsibility. Use it wisely.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> .........amd I'm going to say Nos Da as well.
> Sleep well and have a good Wednesday!


Nos da Lyn.


----------



## Bambam1989

Wow. I just got caught up on all the forum posts for today. Did a great job of relaxing me and I think I'm going to call it a night.
I hope everyone enjoys the coming day!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Apparently we won a football match last night?! There's little else on the news which makes a pleasant change from 24/7 Brexit. (That's political so no more on that)

I have proof reading to do today... so I had better get that done before the tennis starts!

PS I stop being a tennis bore at the end of Wimbledon - last day Sunday week


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Wow. I just got caught up on all the forum posts for today. Did a great job of relaxing me and I think I'm going to call it a night.
> I hope everyone enjoys the coming day!


Night night Bambam.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Apparently we won a football match last night?! There's little else on the news which makes a pleasant change from 24/7 Brexit. (That's political so no more on that)
> 
> I have proof reading to do today... so I had better get that done before the tennis starts!
> 
> PS I stop being a tennis bore at the end of Wimbledon - last day Sunday week


Lol. Not a bore. And good luck with the proof reading.


----------



## JoesMum

We have an odd shaped garden that borders 5 neighbours who live on 3 different roads. 

One of our neighbours blocked the hole the hedgehogs were using between our garden and his yesterday. 

After researching exactly which house I needed to go to on Google Maps satellite view, and armed with camera trap photos, I popped over to see him this morning and he has unblocked the hole [emoji4] He was afraid it was rats going through, but we only have hedgehogs using it on the camera trap. [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fences make good neighbors - some wize person said that a long time ago. Glad that issue was resolved.

Today, 4 July! Is US Independence Day. Our kayaking group is paddling along the Anacostia River into downtown DC. Ive managed to secure an American flag to the bow of my boat for the day’s paddling adventure.

Awoke to find at least three large White Tailed Deer munching away on our garden.... lillies, monarda, trumpet vine, hosta all favorites....

Still hot hot humid and hotter....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have an odd shaped garden that borders 5 neighbours who live on 3 different roads.
> 
> One of our neighbours blocked the hole the hedgehogs were using between our garden and his yesterday.
> 
> After researching exactly which house I needed to go to on Google Maps satellite view, and armed with camera trap photos, I popped over to see him this morning and he has unblocked the hole [emoji4] He was afraid it was rats going through, but we only have hedgehogs using it on the camera trap. [emoji4]


Well done. Glad he was willing to unblock the hole.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Fences make good neighbors - some wize person said thst a long time ago. Glad that issue was resolved.
> 
> Today, 4 July! Is US Independence Day. Our kayaking group is paddling along the Anacostia River into downtown DC. Ive managed to secure an American flag to the bow of my boat for the day’s paddling adventure.
> 
> Awoke to find at least three large White Tailed Deer munching away on our garden.... lillies, monarda, trumpet vine, hosta all favorites....
> 
> Still hot hot humid and hotter....


May the 4th be with you. Sorry couldn't resist. Happy Independence day [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji119]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Fences make good neighbors - some wize person said that a long time ago. Glad that issue was resolved.
> 
> Today, 4 July! Is US Independence Day. Our kayaking group is paddling along the Anacostia River into downtown DC. Ive managed to secure an American flag to the bow of my boat for the day’s paddling adventure.
> 
> Awoke to find at least three large White Tailed Deer munching away on our garden.... lillies, monarda, trumpet vine, hosta all favorites....
> 
> Still hot hot humid and hotter....



I’m never sure whether I should be wishing Americans a Happy Independence Day... it is after all a celebration of becoming independent from us Brits 

I was even less sure when we went up to Menwith Hill Station as guests of our neighbours in the bicentennial year 1976 

Happy Independence Day to everyone over the pond!

For some reason I had this song as an earworm this morning. I think it’s entirely your fault Mark!






@Yvonne G is all well with you? We haven’t heard from you recently?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Morning all, happy independence day to all my fellow Americans. Sorry Joesmum but today's the day we say, Take that England  and now we traditionally celebrate with alcohol and explosives (not the greatest combination). Hope everyone has a great day today. I've got the day off and just plan on relaxing. What a great soccer match yesterday, congrads England!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all, happy independence day to all my fellow Americans. Sorry Joesmum but today's the day we say, Take that England  and now we traditionally celebrate with alcohol and explosives (not the greatest combination). Hope everyone has a great day today. I've got the day off and just plan on relaxing. What a great soccer match yesterday, congrads England!



Wait.... I think alcohol + explosives = Guy Fawkes night. ;-)

Back at you... Happy 4th.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well done Linda. Lena You took my spoon,[emoji31] [emoji30] sniff sniff. But congratulations on getting the spoon. With great spoons comes great responsibility. Use it wisely.[emoji6]


It'll serve to sweeten up the bitterness from the fiasco of my picks in that last round!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have an odd shaped garden that borders 5 neighbours who live on 3 different roads.
> 
> One of our neighbours blocked the hole the hedgehogs were using between our garden and his yesterday.
> 
> After researching exactly which house I needed to go to on Google Maps satellite view, and armed with camera trap photos, I popped over to see him this morning and he has unblocked the hole [emoji4] He was afraid it was rats going through, but we only have hedgehogs using it on the camera trap. [emoji4]


That was sweet of him! But 5 neighbours, wow!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Fences make good neighbors - some wize person said that a long time ago. Glad that issue was resolved.
> 
> Today, 4 July! Is US Independence Day. Our kayaking group is paddling along the Anacostia River into downtown DC. Ive managed to secure an American flag to the bow of my boat for the day’s paddling adventure.
> 
> Awoke to find at least three large White Tailed Deer munching away on our garden.... lillies, monarda, trumpet vine, hosta all favorites....
> 
> Still hot hot humid and hotter....


Did you invite them for the BBQ?  Happy 4 July, Mark and everyone in the States!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all, happy independence day to all my fellow Americans. Sorry Joesmum but today's the day we say, Take that England  and now we traditionally celebrate with alcohol and explosives (not the greatest combination). Hope everyone has a great day today. I've got the day off and just plan on relaxing. What a great soccer match yesterday, congrads England!


Enjoy your day off.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Did you invite them for the BBQ?  Happy 4 July, Mark and everyone in the States!



They arrived early to the Party and self served.

Ok...it’s off to the Anacostia.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your day off.


Thanks, I've got my little niece coming over. She's always excited to see Uncle Todd and the Turtles!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’m never sure whether I should be wishing Americans a Happy Independence Day... it is after all a celebration of becoming independent from us Brits
> 
> I was even less sure when we went up to Menwith Hill Station as guests of our neighbours in the bicentennial year 1976
> 
> Happy Independence Day to everyone over the pond!
> 
> For some reason I had this song as an earworm this morning. I think it’s entirely your fault Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G is all well with you? We haven’t heard from you recently?



Brexit 1776  Sorry!  I’ll sit on the naughty step on the train to Ottawa today. 
I’m also wondering how @Yvonne G is doing. [emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

Good morning and Happy 4th!!
We are still camping and the WiFi isn’t great but we’ve been busy. 
We’ve been boat everyday and kids are tubing. 
Our older girls and grandson joined for over night and we are taking the the little guy on the boat. I hope he likes it!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have an odd shaped garden that borders 5 neighbours who live on 3 different roads.
> 
> One of our neighbours blocked the hole the hedgehogs were using between our garden and his yesterday.
> 
> After researching exactly which house I needed to go to on Google Maps satellite view, and armed with camera trap photos, I popped over to see him this morning and he has unblocked the hole [emoji4] He was afraid it was rats going through, but we only have hedgehogs using it on the camera trap. [emoji4]


I think rats will go over if they can't dig and go under! 
Where there's a rat there's a way.
Good that he was so understanding.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good morning and Happy 4th!!
> We are still camping and the WiFi isn’t great but we’ve been busy.
> We’ve been boat everyday and kids are tubing.
> Our older girls and grandson joined for over night and we are taking the the little guy on the boat. I hope he likes it!
> View attachment 243956
> 
> View attachment 243957


That looks like good fun!
Hope that cheeky chappy is Ok on the boat.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's a bit cooler here today and there's some rain!
Hooooraaayyyy!
Won't be enough to top up our reservoirs and rivers etc before the next dry spell but it's good to dampen the dust and much more comfortable.
Hope you are all having a good day.
Happy Independence Day to all our US friends - don't know how you've managed without us!
Although I must say, I think you are well shot of us!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's a bit cooler here today and there's some rain!
> Hooooraaayyyy!
> Won't be enough to top up our reservoirs and rivers etc before the next dry spell but it's good to dampen the dust and much more comfortable.
> Hope you are all having a good day.
> Happy Independence Day to all our US friends - don't know how you've managed without us!
> Although I must say, I think you are well shot of us!



It’s cooler here too, but more humid. We are being plagued by flying ants this afternoon. They’re everywhere! I had to close the windows


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s cooler here too, but more humid. We are being plagued by flying ants this afternoon. They’re everywhere! I had to close the windows


I found a big ants nest behind a plant pot, right outside the door to the garden. Lots of flying ants about there too. I bought some Food grade diatomaceous earth to put down. I don't like killing them but they were too close for comfort.
Looks like the rain has just reached Wimbledon - hope it doesn't affect the match too much.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Good morning and Happy 4th!!
> We are still camping and the WiFi isn’t great but we’ve been busy.
> We’ve been boat everyday and kids are tubing.
> Our older girls and grandson joined for over night and we are taking the the little guy on the boat. I hope he likes it!
> View attachment 243956
> 
> View attachment 243957



Not sure what “tubing” is, only know “YouTubing”, but it sounds like you’re having the perfect time!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I think rats will go over if they can't dig and go under!
> Where there's a rat there's a way.
> Good that he was so understanding.



They don’t give a rat’s anything about fences   
OK, back to the naughty step


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> I don't spot no sprout. No picture[emoji22]







does this work?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c_J2VOoKlS8XVdMPrSiR-00CoN6Ywscz/view?usp=drivesdk
This should work


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> does this work?



Doesn’t for me. Try to upload it as a file?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I found a big ants nest behind a plant pot, right outside the door to the garden. Lots of flying ants about there too. I bought some Food grade diatomaceous earth to put down. I don't like killing them but they were too close for comfort.
> Looks like the rain has just reached Wimbledon - hope it doesn't affect the match too much.



Our lawn is one big ants nest this year. It’s not usually this bad


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> does this work?



No 

I think your google drive permissions aren’t right. It’s probably easier to upload it to TFO


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c_J2VOoKlS8XVdMPrSiR-00CoN6Ywscz/view?usp=drivesdk
> This should work



Yay! I can see it


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> Yay! I can see it


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P4f6GuPrZ7onS1HGF6iu8TQjFG_YJ_D-/view?usp=drivesdk
Look at it today! Full of life!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Not sure what “tubing” is, only know “YouTubing”, but it sounds like you’re having the perfect time!


Tubing is sitting on a rubber inner tube and floating down a river, or being pulled with a rope behind a boat. Really common here. We have many places here in GA where you rent a tube and float down the river to a certain location then the tubing company picks you up and brings you back.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Tubing is sitting on a rubber inner tube and floating down a river, or being pulled with a rope behind a boat. Really common here. We have many places here in GA where you rent a tube and float down the river to a certain location then the tubing company picks you up and brings you back.



Thank you! My Googling ability is limited today due to public wifi


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> does this work?


Nooo[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1c_J2VOoKlS8XVdMPrSiR-00CoN6Ywscz/view?usp=drivesdk
> This should work


That did work. It is a very shy sprout.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks, I've got my little niece coming over. She's always excited to see Uncle Todd and the Turtles!


So how did it go? Did your niece have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning and Happy 4th!!
> We are still camping and the WiFi isn’t great but we’ve been busy.
> We’ve been boat everyday and kids are tubing.
> Our older girls and grandson joined for over night and we are taking the the little guy on the boat. I hope he likes it!
> View attachment 243956
> 
> View attachment 243957


Looks like awesome fun.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> So how did it go? Did your niece have fun.


Oh she hasn't got here yet. Expecting them in about 2hrs. Having a little barbecue here at my place.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's a bit cooler here today and there's some rain!
> Hooooraaayyyy!
> Won't be enough to top up our reservoirs and rivers etc before the next dry spell but it's good to dampen the dust and much more comfortable.
> Hope you are all having a good day.
> Happy Independence Day to all our US friends - don't know how you've managed without us!
> Although I must say, I think you are well shot of us!


Hi there Lyn. Glad you got a little bit of relief. Rain is generally a welcome site.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s cooler here too, but more humid. We are being plagued by flying ants this afternoon. They’re everywhere! I had to close the windows


Oh dear. Maybe get a chameleon or lizard? [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P4f6GuPrZ7onS1HGF6iu8TQjFG_YJ_D-/view?usp=drivesdk
> Look at it today! Full of life!


Lol. That is so exciting isn't it. Now to be patient enough for them to grow much bigger.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Oh she hasn't got here yet. Expecting them in about 2hrs. Having a little barbecue here at my place.


Ahh. I forget. Different times. It is dark and cold here. I hope fun is had by all.


----------



## JoesMum

SuperBru people need to make their picks for the Quarter Finals!

Carol: England and Russia to lose please. Brazil and Uruguay to win (gets them out of the way  )


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> SuperBru people need to make their picks for the Quarter Finals!
> 
> Carol: England and Russia to lose please. Brazil and Uruguay to win (gets them out of the way  )


I just tried, it's not giving me the option to make them yet?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> SuperBru people need to make their picks for the Quarter Finals!
> 
> Carol: England and Russia to lose please. Brazil and Uruguay to win (gets them out of the way  )


Whahaha. Got it.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I just tried, it's not giving me the option to make them yet?


Going to try now.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Got it.


This good for you?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Going to try now.


Worked for me


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I just tried, it's not giving me the option to make them yet?



I just did mine. [emoji848]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> This good for you?[


Yes, but you might want to take that screenshot out as it shows your email

You might have to report it and ask a mod to do it


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes, but you might want to take that screenshot out as it shows your email
> 
> You might have to report it and ask a mod to do it


Oops. Lol thanks.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> I just did mine. [emoji848]


It's still not giving me the option, I'm not using the app though, I just use the website. Maybe that is why. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Thursday which means ...I'm going to Wimbledon! 

Typically the weather is not so good today [emoji849] Fingers crossed for no rain in London SW19 as our tickets are for Court 1 which doesn't have a roof (it will do next year)


----------



## JoesMum

And we’re in 



It is very warm and very humid


----------



## JoesMum

Seats in the shade thank goodness 



Ten minutes to go


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All. The hot sticky humid weather pattern here in the Eastern US continues. Day 7 with temps above 90, equal humidity levels.

Kayaking trip wasnt too exciting yesterday. The Anacostia River that we were on is in Maryland, close to Washington DC, and in fact eventually joins up with the Potomac River. Was just sooo hot on the water, we were drained by lunch. No breeze.

Boats Lined up Pre-Launch





Entering Kenilworth Water Gardens Park 







Exiting for Lunch Break


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All. The hot sticky humid weather pattern here in the Eastern US continues. Day 7 with temps above 90, equal humidity levels.
> 
> Kayaking trip wasnt too exciting yesterday. The Anacostia River that we were on is in Maryland, close to Washington DC, and in fact eventually joins up with the Potomac River. Was just sooo hot on the water, we were drained by lunch. No breeze.
> 
> Boats Lined up Pre-Launch
> 
> View attachment 244105
> 
> 
> 
> Entering Kenilworth Water Gardens Park
> 
> View attachment 244106
> 
> 
> View attachment 244107
> 
> 
> Exiting for Lunch Break
> 
> View attachment 244108


I wish I could be there with you ! Give me a kayak and I will accompany you for sure. Your trips always look so peaceful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Thursday which means ...I'm going to Wimbledon!
> 
> Typically the weather is not so good today [emoji849] Fingers crossed for no rain in London SW19 as our tickets are for Court 1 which doesn't have a roof (it will do next year)


Hope it has been a good day so far.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And we’re in
> View attachment 244094
> 
> 
> It is very warm and very humid


Looks nice and colourful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Seats in the shade thank goodness
> View attachment 244102
> 
> 
> Ten minutes to go


Looks like it is going to be a scorcher.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All. The hot sticky humid weather pattern here in the Eastern US continues. Day 7 with temps above 90, equal humidity levels.
> 
> Kayaking trip wasnt too exciting yesterday. The Anacostia River that we were on is in Maryland, close to Washington DC, and in fact eventually joins up with the Potomac River. Was just sooo hot on the water, we were drained by lunch. No breeze.
> 
> Boats Lined up Pre-Launch
> 
> View attachment 244105
> 
> 
> 
> Entering Kenilworth Water Gardens Park
> 
> View attachment 244106
> 
> 
> View attachment 244107
> 
> 
> Exiting for Lunch Break
> 
> View attachment 244108


The water looks really cool. The day however also looks like a scorcher.


----------



## CarolM

You guys are always so busy. Mine has been a normal week day. Nothing exciting to report. But then they say that no news is good news. Good luck on your picks and may the best teams win.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> You guys are always so busy. Mine has been a normal week day. Nothing exciting to report. But then they say that no news is good news. Good luck on your picks and may the best teams win.[emoji6]


Oops. No game today. [emoji85]


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Garden Update/Elephant Ears
*
For years now, we have been growing Elephant Ears in various parts of our gardens with great success, both in containers and directly in the garden soil itself.

*What are they?*

_The elephant ear plant (Colocasia) provides a bold tropical effect in any landscape setting. In fact, these plants are commonly grown for their large, tropical-looking foliage, which is reminiscent of well... Elephant Ears._
*The Good and Bad. *The nice thing is that even here In MD where it freezes, they grow from the bulb to many feet tall and wide in a single growing season. Bugs don’t bother them. Nice large shiny leaves. Likes water. The bad thing...they grow too well and HAVE to be dug out each Fall once the first hard freeze kills off the leaves. If not, the bulb freezes to “mush”.

*Storage of the tubers/bulbs. * Once dug from the ground, and all the soil washed away, leaves trimmed back and tuber dried in the sun we move them into bins full of peat moss in cold but above freezing garage or cellar. A few times sprinkling a few cups of water to keep from totally drying out. Takes some real digging and effort to remove big old very large tubers without damage.

*Springtime*! Once warmer temps arrive, and no frost and the ground is warm and can be worked, it’s time to retrieve the resting tubers, plant, and start again.

But what happens in Springtime? EVERYTHING! Everyone is busy. Lawn, garden, painting, kayaking. Kids, school, work. At times too many projects....and yes, the tubers wait. And wait. And wait...

Once too much time has passed...and the tubers are remembered...are they dead, rotten? Throw away...plant? Nagh, just haul them outside....days and weeks of rain....and neglect some more. 
*Tubers are Patient. *After waiting far too long, and having decided that planting them into the garden and digging them up in the Fall is just too much work. What to do? How about potting them up in containers. Especially since they are ALIVE and wanting to grow. Good idea. We have potting soil and empty containers.

*Patient Old Tubers....Just Begging to be Planted*






*A Few Days After Potting Up*








In total, I think we now have about 6 or 7 large pots full of growing Elephant Ears.....all alive and kicking and ready to enjoy the heat and humidity. 

Updates scheduled to show the growth!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *Garden Update/Elephant Ears
> *
> For years now, we have been growing Elephant Ears in various parts of our gardens with great success, both in containers and directly in the garden soil itself.
> 
> *What are they?*
> 
> _The elephant ear plant (Colocasia) provides a bold tropical effect in any landscape setting. In fact, these plants are commonly grown for their large, tropical-looking foliage, which is reminiscent of well... Elephant Ears._
> *The Good and Bad. *The nice thing is that even here In MD where it freezes, they grow from the bulb to many feet tall and wide in a single growing season. Bugs don’t bother them. Nice large shiny leaves. Likes water. The bad thing...they grow too well and HAVE to be dug out each Fall once the first hard freeze kills off the leaves. If not, the bulb freezes to “mush”.
> 
> *Storage of the tubers/bulbs. * Once dug from the ground, and all the soil washed away, leaves trimmed back and tuber dried in the sun we move them into bins full of peat moss in cold but above freezing garage or cellar. A few times sprinkling a few cups of water to keep from totally drying out. Takes some real digging and effort to remove big old very large tubers without damage.
> 
> *Springtime*! Once warmer temps arrive, and no frost and the ground is warm and can be worked, it’s time to retrieve the resting tubers, plant, and start again.
> 
> But what happens in Springtime? EVERYTHING! Everyone is busy. Lawn, garden, painting, kayaking. Kids, school, work. At times too many projects....and yes, the tubers wait. And wait. And wait...
> 
> Once too much time has passed...and the tubers are remembered...are they dead, rotten? Throw away...plant? Nagh, just haul them outside....days and weeks of rain....and neglect some more.
> *Tubers are Patient. *After waiting far too long, and having decided that planting them into the garden and digging them up in the Fall is just too much work. What to do? How about potting them up in containers. Especially since they are ALIVE and wanting to grow. Good idea. We have potting soil and empty containers.
> 
> *Patient Old Tubers....Just Begging to be Planted*
> 
> View attachment 244117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Few Days After Potting Up*
> 
> View attachment 244118
> 
> 
> View attachment 244119
> 
> 
> 
> In total, I think we now have about 6 or 7 large pots full of growing Elephant Ears.....all alive and kicking and ready to enjoy the heat and humidity.
> 
> Updates scheduled to show the growth!


Love them. Do you think they would do well here in Cape Town?


----------



## CarolM

I want to see. Let me seeeeee!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Love them. Do you think they would do well here in Cape Town?



Probably even better. You never get below 0C / freezing do you? Or frost? You could easily plant them once and forget if that is the case.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Probably even better. You never get below 0C / freezing do you? Or frost? You could easily plant them once and forget if that is the case.


That is what i thought. Inland you might get frost but not by the coast. And very rarely to we go into the negative degrees.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> Seats in the shade thank goodness
> View attachment 244102
> 
> 
> Ten minutes to go


Ooh, very posh, I hope that you've bought one's strawberries and cream!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> I want to see. Let me seeeeee!!!!
> View attachment 244121


Can we see too?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Can we see too?


Of course you can watch. What are we watching again?[emoji6] 

Side note are those yours or just a pic off the net like mine?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Of course you can watch. What are we watching again?[emoji6]
> 
> Side note are those yours or just a pic off the net like mine?


Those are mine, Speedy, Spike, and Moe
"Time to feed us human"!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think, think, “we” are watching the Elephant Ears grow..

...the little sliders initially popped up to see an Elephant’s ears.!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Those are mine, Speedy, Spike, and Moe
> "Time to feed us human"!


They are gorgeous and so cute. How come we don't get to see more pics of them?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think, think, “we” are watching the Elephant Ears grow..
> 
> ...the little sliders initially popped up to see an Elephant’s ears.!


We want proof. Where is the pic otherwise it didn't happen! [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Those are mine, Speedy, Spike, and Moe
> "Time to feed us human"!


How easy is it to keep a turtle? And can you get miniture sized ones? By that i mean one that stays smaller even as an adult?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> How easy is it to keep a turtle? And can you get miniture sized ones? By that i mean one that stays smaller even as an adult?


Well the most obvious is they need water lol. You have to have really good filtration too. They pee and poo in their home ya know, and there really messy compared to fish and they have to have land or a place to get out of the water to dry themselves. It's not to much harder compared to tortoises, just maintaining there enclosure every few weeks. There are some species that stay smaller like 4-6", but no miniature ones I know of. Also most are like tortoises they need to be housed alone once they become mature unless you have a larger enclosure, like a pond. Mud and musk turtles like the one Jacques @Moozillion has are the most common ones that stay smaller over here, but don't know about their accessibility over on your side of the world. My 4 juveniles are sliders and about Yr and a half. I'm going to be building a pond in my basement very soon for them. I wouldn't recommend sliders for beginners because they get large up to 12" and need a lot of space eventually.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

They are quite the beggars too. If you didn't know any better you would think they are starving!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well the most obvious is they need water lol. You have to have really good filtration too. They pee and poo in their home ya know, and there really messy compared to fish and they have to have land or a place to get out of the water to dry themselves. It's not to much harder compared to tortoises, just maintaining there enclosure every few weeks. There are some species that stay smaller like 4-6", but no miniature ones I know of. Also most are like tortoises they need to be housed alone once they become mature unless you have a larger enclosure, like a pond. Mud and musk turtles like the one Jacques @Moozillion has are the most common ones that stay smaller over here, but don't know about their accessibility over on your side of the world. My 4 juveniles are sliders and about Yr and a half. I'm going to be building a pond in my basement very soon for them. I wouldn't recommend sliders for beginners because they get large up to 12" and need a lot of space eventually.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They are quite the beggars too. If you didn't know any better you would think they are starving!


Looks awesome. At the moment it is just a thought for now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Snap is doing great too, gaining weight. He's fearless, and eats like a pig.


----------



## katieandiggy

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is doing great too, gaining weight. He's fearless, and eats like a pig.



He is VERY cute!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> I want to see. Let me seeeeee!!!!
> View attachment 244121


Can someone tell me how do I put the pictures in the comment like this instead of as attached files at the bottom you have to click to open?


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’evening to half of the CDR..

How our Sully spends most of his time...just watching time go by. Watching the grass grow. Watching additional food stuffs being added to his area...grape leaves, rose of sharon, corn husks, grass clippings, banana leaves, squash blossoms, etc.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> G’evening to half of the CDR..
> 
> How our Sully spends most of his time...just watching time go by. Watching the grass grow. Watching additional food stuffs being added to his area...grape leaves, rose of sharon, corn husks, grass clippings, banana leaves, squash blossoms, etc.
> 
> View attachment 244141


I'm going to go out for a walk....
On second thought, Na I think I'll just sit right here


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Ooh, very posh, I hope that you've bought one's strawberries and cream!



No we’re cheapskates. We packed a picnic bag and took our own. It’s much cheaper that way


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Can someone tell me how do I put the pictures in the comment like this instead of as attached files at the bottom you have to click to open?


If you use the app it does it automatically. 

In the website, you upload the picture as a file and then press the “Full Image” button


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It’s 11.30pm here. We left Court 1 at 9pm and got home almost exactly 2 hours later 

We’re just winding down before going to bed. It’s been a long day watching 8 hours straight of excellent tennis


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> If you use the app it does it automatically.
> 
> In the website, you upload the picture as a file and then press the “Full Image” button


Thanks, I use the website I'll try that now.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Ok it worked thanks


----------



## Bambam1989

How is everyone doing? It's awfully quiet here in the dark. 
Makes me want to take a nap .


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ok it worked thanks
> View attachment 244150



It certainly did. Lovely photo


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. How are you doing?

I t worries me when it’s so quiet... I know Kathy is camping, Lena is in Canada and Sabine has been very busy, but even with her I am concerned about her health?

Carol, Dan are you two OK?

Mark, don’t forget your SuperBru picks. The Quarter Finals start tomorrow. 

Everyone else?

We have woken to unexpected fog this morning. Due to our big river, we get fog regularly in autumn and spring, but a foggy start in the middle of a hot summer is unexpected. It seems to be burning off quickly though.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is doing great too, gaining weight. He's fearless, and eats like a pig.


Snap is such a cutie pie.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Can someone tell me how do I put the pictures in the comment like this instead of as attached files at the bottom you have to click to open?


I attach them here. But I use the app. Not sure what you are using.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’evening to half of the CDR..
> 
> How our Sully spends most of his time...just watching time go by. Watching the grass grow. Watching additional food stuffs being added to his area...grape leaves, rose of sharon, corn husks, grass clippings, banana leaves, squash blossoms, etc.
> 
> View attachment 244141


What a life. ...life is good for Sully.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No we’re cheapskates. We packed a picnic bag and took our own. It’s much cheaper that way


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ok it worked thanks
> View attachment 244150


Hi there Murphy. Howz it going?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> How is everyone doing? It's awfully quiet here in the dark.
> Makes me want to take a nap .


Thats what i was doing yesterday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. How are you doing?
> 
> I t worries me when it’s so quiet... I know Kathy is camping, Lena is in Canada and Sabine has been very busy, but even with her I am concerned about her health?
> 
> Carol, Dan are you two OK?
> 
> Mark, don’t forget your SuperBru picks. The Quarter Finals start tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone else?
> 
> We have woken to unexpected fog this morning. Due to our big river, we get fog regularly in autumn and spring, but a foggy start in the middle of a hot summer is unexpected. It seems to be burning off quickly though.


All Good this side Linda thank you. Just have been fighting off some flu so have been resting and sleeping quite alot. I am also trying to go to bed at a decent hour to try and get back into a good routine. Did you enjoy the tennis yesterday?


----------



## CarolM

So I feel almost human again today. Thank goodness it is weekend and i can take it easy over the weekend and hopefully put this flu out of its misery.[emoji16] Lots of work to catch up on as i only worked half day for the last two days. So will chat later again. Have a good friday everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> All Good this side Linda thank you. Just have been fighting off some flu so have been resting and sleeping quite alot. I am also trying to go to bed at a decent hour to try and get back into a good routine. Did you enjoy the tennis yesterday?


It was a really good day out 



CarolM said:


> So I feel almost human again today. Thank goodness it is weekend and i can take it easy over the weekend and hopefully put this flu out of its misery.[emoji16] Lots of work to catch up on as i only worked half day for the last two days. So will chat later again. Have a good friday everyone.



I am glad you are feeling a bit better. Hopefully the weekend will see you through it. 

The fog this morning is explained. The garden is soaking wet and JoesDad has been told by a colleague that it rained heavily yesterday evening. Good thing too! The garden needs it!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was a really good day out
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you are feeling a bit better. Hopefully the weekend will see you through it.
> 
> The fog this morning is explained. The garden is soaking wet and JoesDad has been told by a colleague that it rained heavily yesterday evening. Good thing too! The garden needs it!


I love Foggy mornings. IDK there is just something about them which is so peaceful. Most probably because sound gets dampened and it smells nice too. Well at least here it does, not so sure what it smells like overseas in places like China etc. Really glad that you had a good day at the tennis. Did your favorite win?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I love Foggy mornings. IDK there is just something about them which is so peaceful. Most probably because sound gets dampened and it smells nice too. Well at least here it does, not so sure what it smells like overseas in places like China etc. Really glad that you had a good day at the tennis. Did your favorite win?


Kyle Edmund won, but he was playing on Centre Court. 

I was a neutral for the matches we saw... just enjoying the tennis


----------



## CarolM

How can I get rid of worms in my garden eating my plants that I am trying to grow?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> How can I get rid of worms in my garden eating my plants that I am trying to grow?



What kind of worms? And I’m guessing you don’t to spray all kinds of chemicals around?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok...FIFA WC watchers.... a bit less than 2.5 hours to go, the Stadium, teams and fans are ready...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> What kind of worms? And I’m guessing you don’t to spray all kinds of chemicals around?


I can't see the worms, I can only see the damage that they are doing to my plants. And no, I don't spray or fertilize my garden at all because of Blue and Whitey who live in the front garden full time.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I can't see the worms, I can only see the damage that they are doing to my plants. And no, I don't spray or fertilize my garden at all because of Blue and Whitey who live in the front garden full time.


I do throw the old subtrate and soaking water from my baby torts into the garden, so any poop (granted it is not much) and the bark/coco peat goes into the garden. That is the only stuff that I use. I am terrified of putting anything into the garden and killing my torts because of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I can't see the worms, I can only see the damage that they are doing to my plants. And no, I don't spray or fertilize my garden at all because of Blue and Whitey who live in the front garden full time.




Yes, thats the problem we have here too. I have some large Lord Baltimore Hibiscus that produce dinner plate size blooms, BUT are being devoured by some miniscule bugs/worms. Can’t spray with anything ‘cause Sully loves the blooms. A constant battle with bugs!
Info on Lord Baltimore - https://wimastergardener.org/article/hibiscus-lord-baltimore/


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I do throw the old subtrate and soaking water from my baby torts into the garden, so any poop (granted it is not much) and the bark/coco peat goes into the garden. That is the only stuff that I use. I am terrified of putting anything into the garden and killing my torts because of it.



My parents used to use regular old flour... i just looked up the “recipe” - it does say to NOT use self rising flour.
*How to Use Flour to Keep Pests Off Plants*
*By: Tricia Craven Worley*

You can use flour to stop grasshoppers and other chewing insects from eating your plants. Here’s how


Place all-purpose flour in a garden duster or saltshaker.
Jiggle the plants to get the insects moving, then dust the insects and the leaves of the plant with the flour.
After two days, rinse the flour off of the plants using a fine spray from a hose to keep from harming plants.
The best time to dust the plants is in the morning while the plants are damp with dew. Do not use self-rising flour. The salts in this type of flour may damage your plants and they aren’t good for the soil.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, thats the problem we have here too. I have some large Lord Baltimore Hibiscus that produce dinner plate size blooms, BUT are being devoured by some miniscule bugs/worms. Can’t spray with anything ‘cause Sully loves the blooms. A constant battle with bugs!
> Info on Lord Baltimore - https://wimastergardener.org/article/hibiscus-lord-baltimore/


My Hibiscus flower looks a little like that. Not the same leaves though. This is an old photo on my phone. Will take a photo of the tree when i get home. Ignore the table that was when i first found Rue. You can see the leaves in the little plate. I don't seem to get those soft new leaves anymore. They are harder now. Probably has to do with the drought and water having changed things.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Does anybody know any tips on how to pliant clippings of Rose of Sharon hibiscus? Someone told me just take the clipping and plant it and keep it moist? I'm trying to grow some in Murphy's outdoor enclosure but the clippings I'm planting are just dying.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> My parents used to use regular old flour... i just looked up the “recipe” - it does say to NOT use self rising flour.
> *How to Use Flour to Keep Pests Off Plants*
> *By: Tricia Craven Worley*
> 
> You can use flour to stop grasshoppers and other chewing insects from eating your plants. Here’s how
> 
> 
> Place all-purpose flour in a garden duster or saltshaker.
> Jiggle the plants to get the insects moving, then dust the insects and the leaves of the plant with the flour.
> After two days, rinse the flour off of the plants using a fine spray from a hose to keep from harming plants.
> The best time to dust the plants is in the morning while the plants are damp with dew. Do not use self-rising flour. The salts in this type of flour may damage your plants and they aren’t good for the soil.


That sounds quite interesting. And it should be tortoise safe right. Since we eat it, if a little bit falls onto the ground it probably wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> That sounds quite interesting. And it should be tortoise safe right. Since we eat it, if a little bit falls onto the ground it probably wouldn't do any harm.



Yes...all safe. You can also slightly spray the plants with a misting of water, then dust. It helps the flour stick to top and bottom of the leaves...


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Does anybody know any tips on how to pliant clippings of Rose of Sharon hibiscus? Someone told me just take the clipping and plant it and keep it moist? I'm trying to grow some in Murphy's outdoor enclosure but the clippings I'm planting are just dying.


I would take a few clippings and plant them in pots first and also try a few in water. If the ones in water sprout roots, then plant them in pots after you see the roots. Let them get established in a pot first and get strong and then put them in the enclosure.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...all safe. You can also slightly spray the plants with a misting of water, then dust. It helps the flour stick to top and bottom of the leaves...


I am definitely going to do that. Thank you for the help.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I can't see the worms, I can only see the damage that they are doing to my plants. And no, I don't spray or fertilize my garden at all because of Blue and Whitey who live in the front garden full time.


It very much delends on what they are. It is likely the caterpillars of a butterfly or moth doing the damage. You can try washing the plant down with soapy water... maybe washing up water given that you are short on stuff that comes out of the tap.

Some plant damaging bugs can be controlled with biological control (you buy and introduce a predator bug basically) Until you identify what is doing the damage, it is impossible to guess really though


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Does anybody know any tips on how to pliant clippings of Rose of Sharon hibiscus? Someone told me just take the clipping and plant it and keep it moist? I'm trying to grow some in Murphy's outdoor enclosure but the clippings I'm planting are just dying.


Have a look here. This is what I found on google:

https://www.wikihow.com/Propagate-Rose-of-Sharon-Cuttings


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It very much delends on what they are. It is likely the caterpillars of a butterfly or moth doing the damage. You can try washing the plant down with soapy water... maybe washing up water given that you are short on stuff that comes out of the tap.
> 
> Some plant damaging bugs can be controlled with biological control (you buy and introduce a predator bug basically) Until you identify what is doing the damage, it is impossible to guess really though


I will try the flour trick and then to be safe will wash the flour off with soapy water about two days later and see if that helps. Otherwise I am going to have to take a torch and go worm hunting during the night.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I wish I could be there with you ! Give me a kayak and I will accompany you for sure. Your trips always look so peaceful.



How are you, Bee? Working outside? How are your dinosaurs? [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’evening to half of the CDR..
> 
> How our Sully spends most of his time...just watching time go by. Watching the grass grow. Watching additional food stuffs being added to his area...grape leaves, rose of sharon, corn husks, grass clippings, banana leaves, squash blossoms, etc.
> 
> View attachment 244141


What do you think how tortoises get as old as they can ? They have all the time in the world to decide what to do: Staying in the cosy night box or going out ? That is a very difficult decision and it needs much time..... and hurry is not good for the health of a tortoise....
LOL ! 
I like slow tortoises. To be honest: Sometimes I am a little bit envious that I can`t be so slow like a tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> How are you, Bee? Working outside? How are your dinosaurs? [emoji173]️


Hi Lena. I am not as busy as I could be. I am still having problems with a huge wound caused of shingles on my leg that hurts a lot, but now I have found a really good ointment and the wound is slowly healing. My body is still fighting against shingles too but it seems to me that the homeopathic meds now are working.
That`s why I was reading but not posting. Sorry, but I hope it will be better soon and I will be better soon too.


Long nothing heard about Dan. How are you doing Dan ? @DE42


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> How can I get rid of worms in my garden eating my plants that I am trying to grow?


EAT THE WORMS ! LOL !
Hi Carol. I have read that you are suffering pain and try to get rid of your pain killers ( and coffee ). Sorry to hear that. Let me hug you .
Maybe if it is any comfort for you I am off to coffee for a week too and I miss nothing. No one told me to avoid coffee, it was my own decision. Let me hug you once again for being without coffe my dear. We will overlive without coffee, believe me.


----------



## JoesMum

Oh well done Carol! Your influence continues. That’s Uruguay out of the way


----------



## Bambam1989

I saw a lovely elk strolling through my pasture this morning, of course I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture. He was so big, but I think he wasn't very old because his antlers weren't that big. I couldn't help but think how tasty he would be and how he would fill my freezer nicely- old habits I suppose. 
Hubby is scheduled to work this weekend. He gets paid overtime which is nice but I would really prefer him to be home. He also got a call from a recruiter that is hiring for several different Power Plants. The recruiter is going to email him a list of locations and the job descriptions for each one . Hubby wants out of Washington, we will see if this is the opportunity he has been looking for.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I saw a lovely elk strolling through my pasture this morning, of course I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture. He was so big, but I think he wasn't very old because his antlers weren't that big. I couldn't help but think how tasty he would be and how he would fill my freezer nicely- old habits I suppose.
> Hubby is scheduled to work this weekend. He gets paid overtime which is nice but I would really prefer him to be home. He also got a call from a recruiter that is hiring for several different Power Plants. The recruiter is going to email him a list of locations and the job descriptions for each one . Hubby wants out of Washington, we will see if this is the opportunity he has been looking for.



Fingers crossed!!! Do you guys want something dryer? I lived in Washington for 6 yrs and it was just to rainy for us. We grew up in Ca so it was a big change.


----------



## Momof4

We are home now and we should reach about 108 today! It’s been a long since we’ve seen triple digits!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just a quick follow-up from Wednesday’s kayak outing on the Anacostia River, just outside of DC. We did paddle in and around the Kenilworth Water Gardens and Marsh area. Whats nice is thst the gardens are viewable by kayak and by park trails and footpaths and bridges. One of our paddlers takes some extra nice photos... here of a pink lotus


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I saw a lovely elk strolling through my pasture this morning, of course I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture. He was so big, but I think he wasn't very old because his antlers weren't that big. I couldn't help but think how tasty he would be and how he would fill my freezer nicely- old habits I suppose.
> Hubby is scheduled to work this weekend. He gets paid overtime which is nice but I would really prefer him to be home. He also got a call from a recruiter that is hiring for several different Power Plants. The recruiter is going to email him a list of locations and the job descriptions for each one . Hubby wants out of Washington, we will see if this is the opportunity he has been looking for.


That is so cool - the elk that is!

Hooe hubby is successful


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It has been so hot today. The thermometer in my car has been reading 35/36C!!!! (95-97F) which is unheard of for us.

Yesterday while we were at the tennis, the neighbouring town only 4 miles away had flash floods when a 30 minute storm overwhelmed the drains. 

We currently have every window and door open and have extracted the fan from the roof to keep us cooler tonight


----------



## JoesMum

And Carol has maintained her 100% record by picking the loser again. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good on France and Belgium!

Belgium beats Brazil


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It has been so hot today. The thermometer in my car has been reading 35/36C!!!! (95-97F) which is unheard of for us.
> 
> Yesterday while we were at the tennis, the neighbouring town only 4 miles away had flash floods when a 30 minute storm overwhelmed the drains.
> 
> We currently have every window and door open and have extracted the fan from the roof to keep us cooler tonight



Wow...that IS hot for you all!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Fingers crossed!!! Do you guys want something dryer? I lived in Washington for 6 yrs and it was just to rainy for us. We grew up in Ca so it was a big change.


The rain is not the problem. It's actually an accumulation of several small things, and a few major.
The big issues are the crazy cost of living, in just the few years we've been here everything has gone up, groceries alone are a nightmare. It's to "city", every month a new subdivision is getting started being built. We want space and privacy and that is steadily disappearing here. 
Some of the smaller things are stuff like, we miss thunderstorms (they just don't happen here), the roads are horribly maintained, to much air traffic in our area, etc. 
It's just not the place we want to put down roots.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> The rain is not the problem. It's actually an accumulation of several small things, and a few major.
> The big issues are the crazy cost of living, in just the few years we've been here everything has gone up, groceries alone are a nightmare. It's to "city", every month a new subdivision is getting started being built. We want space and privacy and that is steadily disappearing here.
> Some of the smaller things are stuff like, we miss thunderstorms (they just don't happen here), the roads are horribly maintained, to much air traffic in our area, etc.
> It's just not the place we want to put down roots.



What part of Washington State are u located...surprized to hear that groceries are high given your proximity to California, too many sub-divisions a pain....more congestion, cars...etc. too much airtraffic. Interesting, we are south of BWI, farther north of Dulles and National airports in DC and near enough Andrews AFB that we hear/see some of their activity - BUT not too intrusive.

Space.... yes... could use a lot more.

Ogh, we do have thunderstorms 

Good luck in the search. We are looking for a place now in Florida.... getting killed with MD state taxes.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> What part of Washington State are u located...surprized to hear that groceries are high given your proximity to California, too many sub-divisions a pain....more congestion, cars...etc. too much airtraffic. Interesting, we are south of BWI, farther north of Dulles and National airports in DC and near enough Andrews AFB that we hear/see some of their activity - BUT not too intrusive.
> 
> Space.... yes... could use a lot more.
> 
> Ogh, we do have thunderstorms
> 
> Good luck in the search. We are looking for a place now in Florida.... getting killed with MD state taxes.


They just jack the prices up on everything simply because they can. I'm in Pierce county. We are relatively close to a very large military base that constantly has helicopters and those huge cargo planes but the real nuisance is the private owned planes that circle around.
Must have LOTS if space and privacy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> They just jack the prices up on everything simply because they can. I'm in Pierce county. We are relatively close to a very large military base that constantly has helicopters and those huge cargo planes but the real nuisance is the private owned planes that circle around.
> Must have LOTS if space and privacy!



I’m guessing Ft Lewis....


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m guessing Ft Lewis....


Lewis- Mcchord joint base I think is what it is called


----------



## Momof4

We did reach 110 today! It’s 5pm and unbearable. I’ve been watering the the torts down every couple of hours. Every year I say I’m going to add a above ground sprinklers on a timer for summer but it doesn’t happen. 

We about 3 fires burning around San Diego with lost homes. So sad.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It seems the heat continues. We have been told things will turn a little cooler next week. Kathy, 110 with fires sounds awful! 

In the meantime, the whole of England will be watching tv this afternoon 

There is a dilemma though. The UK’s current Tennis number 1 Kyle Edmund is third on Centre Court at Wimbledon today playing Novak Djokovic. Depending on how long Rafa Nadal and Angelique Kerber take for their matches, Kyle Edmund may be playing at the same time. (Kyle’s coach is Swedish, so both he and his coach will be hoping the first two matches are long!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It seems the heat continues. We have been told things will turn a little cooler next week. Kathy, 110 with fires sounds awful!
> 
> In the meantime, the whole of England will be watching tv this afternoon
> 
> There is a dilemma though. The UK’s current Tennis number 1 Kyle Edmund is third on Centre Court at Wimbledon today playing Novak Djokovic. Depending on how long Rafa Nadal and Angelique Kerber take for their matches, Kyle Edmund may be playing at the same time. (Kyle’s coach is Swedish, so both he and his coach will be hoping the first two matches are long!)



....one thing...there are still tickets for Samara...but it’s too late to get there! Just read this :

*10,000 tickets unsold for England game - but it's too late to get there now*
Just 2,836 tickets have been sold to England supporters for the game, where they hope to see their side reach the semi-final.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> ....one thing...there are still tickets for Samara...but it’s too late to get there! Just read this :
> 
> *10,000 tickets unsold for England game - but it's too late to get there now*
> Just 2,836 tickets have been sold to England supporters for the game, where they hope to see their side reach the semi-final.


The England fans have been very wary of travelling to Russia. At the Euros in 2016, Russian hooligans travelled to Marseille and there was a lot of violence against England fans. They decided to err on the side of caution and not travel.

There used to be a lot of hooliganism in English football, but thankfully that has been all but wiped out for over 20 years. However, it is still common in some countries (Russia, Turkey...) and those hooligans seem to regard England fans as good target sadly.

It was also assumed, based on past form, that there was no way England would get out of the group stages


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We did reach 110 today! It’s 5pm and unbearable. I’ve been watering the the torts down every couple of hours. Every year I say I’m going to add a above ground sprinklers on a timer for summer but it doesn’t happen.
> 
> We about 3 fires burning around San Diego with lost homes. So sad.


That is so very sad hope no casualties involved. 
We have had moorland fires here in various parts of the UK but haven't heard of any homes lost.
Always devastating for the ground nesting birds and wildlife too.
Wishing everyone a good downpour soon!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Gmorning all I've got the day off today going to watch some soccer! Gluck to everyone in their matches. Hope everyone has a great day. This is my start to the day


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Can someone tell me how do I put the pictures in the comment like this instead of as attached files at the bottom you have to click to open?


I just copy and paste pics in on my laptop.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’evening to half of the CDR..
> 
> How our Sully spends most of his time...just watching time go by. Watching the grass grow. Watching additional food stuffs being added to his area...grape leaves, rose of sharon, corn husks, grass clippings, banana leaves, squash blossoms, etc.
> 
> View attachment 244141


King if all he surveys!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> All Good this side Linda thank you. Just have been fighting off some flu so have been resting and sleeping quite alot. I am also trying to go to bed at a decent hour to try and get back into a good routine. Did you enjoy the tennis yesterday?


Hope you are feeling better Carol. Sleep and keeping hydrated are the best things you can do - if you have the chance to sleep that is.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> My Hibiscus flower looks a little like that. Not the same leaves though. This is an old photo on my phone. Will take a photo of the tree when i get home. Ignore the table that was when i first found Rue. You can see the leaves in the little plate. I don't seem to get those soft new leaves anymore. They are harder now. Probably has to do with the drought and water having changed things.
> View attachment 244174


That looks like what I know as an amaryllis flower. I have one of those and they are beautiful but doesn't always flower. 
As with all/most things grown from bulbs not safe for torts though.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> EAT THE WORMS ! LOL !
> Hi Carol. I have read that you are suffering pain and try to get rid of your pain killers ( and coffee ). Sorry to hear that. Let me hug you .
> Maybe if it is any comfort for you I am off to coffee for a week too and I miss nothing. No one told me to avoid coffee, it was my own decision. Let me hug you once again for being without coffe my dear. We will overlive without coffee, believe me.


Aaww thank you for the hugs. They are always welcome. Actually the no coffee is working. Yesterday i really wanted coffee so i went and bought decaffeinated which seemed to satisfy the craving. The osteopath on Wednesday night said that he could see a major shift in my body. By my upper back under my neck it has always had quite a forward curve and was very very tight. The osteopath said that curve has reduced considerably and softened. So now my lower back is being forced to work like it should be, but is protesting. So for the doc the pain is a good sign. Still far to go but it is being slowly corrected. One day at a time.[emoji3] Like your shingles it is a slow process. I am sorry to see that you are still struggling with your shingles but very glad that the homeopathic medicine is starting to take effect. Very big hugs from me to you too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh well done Carol! Your influence continues. That’s Uruguay out of the way


Lol. Everything is going according to plan.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I saw a lovely elk strolling through my pasture this morning, of course I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture. He was so big, but I think he wasn't very old because his antlers weren't that big. I couldn't help but think how tasty he would be and how he would fill my freezer nicely- old habits I suppose.
> Hubby is scheduled to work this weekend. He gets paid overtime which is nice but I would really prefer him to be home. He also got a call from a recruiter that is hiring for several different Power Plants. The recruiter is going to email him a list of locations and the job descriptions for each one . Hubby wants out of Washington, we will see if this is the opportunity he has been looking for.


Oh good luck to hubby. And never mind the phone. Glad you didnt have a rifle [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That sounds quite interesting. And it should be tortoise safe right. Since we eat it, if a little bit falls onto the ground it probably wouldn't do any harm.


Diatomaceous earth (food grade) is good for killing many bugs and pet and kid safe.
I bought some off Amazon but health stores in SA may stock it as it seems to have all sorts of health benefits for humans too.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We are home now and we should reach about 108 today! It’s been a long since we’ve seen triple digits!


[emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274]


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Does anybody know any tips on how to pliant clippings of Rose of Sharon hibiscus? Someone told me just take the clipping and plant it and keep it moist? I'm trying to grow some in Murphy's outdoor enclosure but the clippings I'm planting are just dying.


Maybe you need to dip them in some rooting powder to start them off.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a quick follow-up from Wednesday’s kayak outing on the Anacostia River, just outside of DC. We did paddle in and around the Kenilworth Water Gardens and Marsh area. Whats nice is thst the gardens are viewable by kayak and by park trails and footpaths and bridges. One of our paddlers takes some extra nice photos... here of a pink lotus
> 
> View attachment 244211


Oh wow. That lotus is stunning.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It has been so hot today. The thermometer in my car has been reading 35/36C!!!! (95-97F) which is unheard of for us.
> 
> Yesterday while we were at the tennis, the neighbouring town only 4 miles away had flash floods when a 30 minute storm overwhelmed the drains.
> 
> We currently have every window and door open and have extracted the fan from the roof to keep us cooler tonight


Shame. Go run through the sprinklers. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And Carol has maintained her 100% record by picking the loser again. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Yip I remain consistent.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The rain is not the problem. It's actually an accumulation of several small things, and a few major.
> The big issues are the crazy cost of living, in just the few years we've been here everything has gone up, groceries alone are a nightmare. It's to "city", every month a new subdivision is getting started being built. We want space and privacy and that is steadily disappearing here.
> Some of the smaller things are stuff like, we miss thunderstorms (they just don't happen here), the roads are horribly maintained, to much air traffic in our area, etc.
> It's just not the place we want to put down roots.


A simple life is so nice. But not always possible.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> What part of Washington State are u located...surprized to hear that groceries are high given your proximity to California, too many sub-divisions a pain....more congestion, cars...etc. too much airtraffic. Interesting, we are south of BWI, farther north of Dulles and National airports in DC and near enough Andrews AFB that we hear/see some of their activity - BUT not too intrusive.
> 
> Space.... yes... could use a lot more.
> 
> Ogh, we do have thunderstorms
> 
> Good luck in the search. We are looking for a place now in Florida.... getting killed with MD state taxes.


Soon we will all be working for the governments.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. I am not as busy as I could be. I am still having problems with a huge wound caused of shingles on my leg that hurts a lot, but now I have found a really good ointment and the wound is slowly healing. My body is still fighting against shingles too but it seems to me that the homeopathic meds now are working.
> That`s why I was reading but not posting. Sorry, but I hope it will be better soon and I will be better soon too.
> 
> 
> Long nothing heard about Dan. How are you doing Dan ? @DE42


Sorry to hear that Sabine - hope you are feeling better soon.
That must be very painful you, yet you always remain so positive.
You are an inspiration Bee!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We did reach 110 today! It’s 5pm and unbearable. I’ve been watering the the torts down every couple of hours. Every year I say I’m going to add a above ground sprinklers on a timer for summer but it doesn’t happen.
> 
> We about 3 fires burning around San Diego with lost homes. So sad.


That is sad.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a quick follow-up from Wednesday’s kayak outing on the Anacostia River, just outside of DC. We did paddle in and around the Kenilworth Water Gardens and Marsh area. Whats nice is thst the gardens are viewable by kayak and by park trails and footpaths and bridges. One of our paddlers takes some extra nice photos... here of a pink lotus
> 
> View attachment 244211


Beautiful!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ....one thing...there are still tickets for Samara...but it’s too late to get there! Just read this :
> 
> *10,000 tickets unsold for England game - but it's too late to get there now*
> Just 2,836 tickets have been sold to England supporters for the game, where they hope to see their side reach the semi-final.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Gmorning all I've got the day off today going to watch some soccer! Gluck to everyone in their matches. Hope everyone has a great day. This is my start to the day
> View attachment 244273


Looks like a nice start for the day. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

I am taking advantage of the sun and giving my babies some outside time.


----------



## CarolM

Enjoy your Saturdays and matches.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon to all from a sunny and increasingly parched looking Wales!
That is a very unusual sight for us - we usually have lush green fields and hills everywhere you look.
I think I am going to have to go out and do my rain dance.
Hope everyone has made a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am taking advantage of the sun and giving my babies some outside time.
> View attachment 244274
> View attachment 244275
> View attachment 244276


I have the door open for Lola to wander out when he feels like it but so far he's just peeped out and walked back in.
But I am going to put him out whether he likes it or not.
How do you explain that natural uvb is far better for him that a bulb?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That looks like what I know as an amaryllis flower. I have one of those and they are beautiful but doesn't always flower.
> As with all/most things grown from bulbs not safe for torts though.


Amaryllis and Hibiscus are different. Hibiscus is a bush. The fllwers look quite similar, but the Hibiscus flower is more fragile


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon to all from a sunny and increasingly parched looking Wales!
> That is a very unusual sight for us - we usually have lush green fields and hills everywhere you look.
> I think I am going to have to go out and do my rain dance.
> Hope everyone has made a good start to the weekend.


If there are no pics then there is no rain dance.[emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Saturday to all.

The hot hot sticky weather that we have had here for awhile now, with 7 days above 90, HAS BROKEN. A nice cool front with scatterred showers moved through the area yesterday afternoon and evening. This morning, NO humidity, nice breeze gusting to 20 mph, clear skies!

Perfect for kayaking...BUT today is paint the garden shed day. Sun, breeze, no humidity = perfect painting.

Tic toc ‘til World Cup games.... I’m so undecided.... i know England and Croatia are favored....but want to pick an upset...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have the door open for Lola to wander out when he feels like it but so far he's just peeped out and walked back in.
> But I am going to put him out whether he likes it or not.
> How do you explain that natural uvb is far better for him that a bulb?


Well you point to the bulb and shake your finger and head with disappointed look on your face. Then you go and point to the sun and nod your head with a huge smile on your face (while he is looking) . Do that all the time and he should get the idea. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That looks like what I know as an amaryllis flower. I have one of those and they are beautiful but doesn't always flower.
> As with all/most things grown from bulbs not safe for torts though.


Only saw this now. Definitely a hibiscus tree.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

This plant I have in my yard has grown buds several years but they never open. It's had buds a couple weeks again now and one is finally opened. Picture this app says it's Lilium brownii var. viridulum?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Saturday to all.
> 
> The hot hot sticky weather that we have had here for awhile now, with 7 days above 90, HAS BROKEN. A nice cool front with scatterred showers moved through the area yesterday afternoon and evening. This morning, NO humidity, nice breeze gusting to 20 mph, clear skies!
> 
> Perfect for kayaking...BUT today is paint the garden shed day. Sun, breeze, no humidity = perfect painting.
> 
> Tic toc ‘til World Cup games.... I’m so undecided.... i know England and Croatia are favored....but want to pick an upset...


o-O you rebel you.[emoji23] Good luck with the painting.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Only saw this now. Definitely a hibiscus tree.
> View attachment 244277
> View attachment 244278
> View attachment 244279



That is one great looking hibiscus..


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> That is one great looking hibiscus..


Thank you. It was in my garden when we bought the house and that was 15 years ago. And I cannot remember a time when it did not have flowers on it.[emoji3]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a quick follow-up from Wednesday’s kayak outing on the Anacostia River, just outside of DC. We did paddle in and around the Kenilworth Water Gardens and Marsh area. Whats nice is thst the gardens are viewable by kayak and by park trails and footpaths and bridges. One of our paddlers takes some extra nice photos... here of a pink lotus
> 
> View attachment 244211


NICE ! Nature provides so much colors and shapes for us to discover.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaww thank you for the hugs. They are always welcome. Actually the no coffee is working. Yesterday i really wanted coffee so i went and bought decaffeinated which seemed to satisfy the craving. The osteopath on Wednesday night said that he could see a major shift in my body. By my upper back under my neck it has always had quite a forward curve and was very very tight. The osteopath said that curve has reduced considerably and softened. So now my lower back is being forced to work like it should be, but is protesting. So for the doc the pain is a good sign. Still far to go but it is being slowly corrected. One day at a time.[emoji3] Like your shingles it is a slow process. I am sorry to see that you are still struggling with your shingles but very glad that the homeopathic medicine is starting to take effect. Very big hugs from me to you too.


Thank you Carol. I hope your back is soon doing what it should do. Seems we both need to be patient.
I don`t miss the coffee. What I really would miss is milk ( when I should`nt drink milk any more ). I love milk and I am a milk junkie.
Your hugs I really appreciate.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I saw a lovely elk strolling through my pasture this morning, of course I didn't have my phone with me to take a picture. He was so big, but I think he wasn't very old because his antlers weren't that big. I couldn't help but think how tasty he would be and how he would fill my freezer nicely- old habits I suppose.
> Hubby is scheduled to work this weekend. He gets paid overtime which is nice but I would really prefer him to be home. He also got a call from a recruiter that is hiring for several different Power Plants. The recruiter is going to email him a list of locations and the job descriptions for each one . Hubby wants out of Washington, we will see if this is the opportunity he has been looking for.


Hmmm, yummy. A lot of fresh, smooth meat on 4 legs.....


----------



## CarolM

It seems that Lyn has the power to change the CDR cover pic as well. Congratulations Lyn on being one of a few who can. [emoji23] [emoji3]


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Sabine - hope you are feeling better soon.
> That must be very painful you, yet you always remain so positive.
> You are an inspiration Bee!


Thank you very much Lyn for your kind words.
I always try to be positive. I have to look after my pets every day. It is my daily routine, with or without pain. I don`t take any pain killers meds and I am sure that my problems will be better soon. Positive thinking is good for healing ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am taking advantage of the sun and giving my babies some outside time.
> View attachment 244274
> View attachment 244275
> View attachment 244276


Your babies are beautiful and look so healthy ! They have had luck to come to your garden.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Your babies are beautiful and look so healthy ! They have had luck to come to your garden.


I think it is more the other way round. I was brought all the luck from them. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Your babies are beautiful and look so healthy ! They have had luck to come to your garden.


And thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon to all from a sunny and increasingly parched looking Wales!
> That is a very unusual sight for us - we usually have lush green fields and hills everywhere you look.
> I think I am going to have to go out and do my rain dance.
> Hope everyone has made a good start to the weekend.


It seems to be hot and dry everywhere. In Germany too. The meadows are brown or yellow. Fields are dry. Yesterday I used the hose to water some plants in my garden. Maybe I should try a rain dance too....


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hello all


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I think it is more the other way round. I was brought all the luck from them. [emoji3]


You are a wonderful person Carol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And thank you.


My pleasure.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It seems to be hot and dry everywhere. In Germany too. The meadows are brown or yellow. Fields are dry. Yesterday I used the hose to water some plants in my garden. Maybe I should try a rain dance too....


Hmm. Same as i told Lyn. We will need pics as proof that you did it.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well you point to the bulb and shake your finger and head with disappointed look on your face. Then you go and point to the sun and nod your head with a huge smile on your face (while he is looking) . Do that all the time and he should get the idea. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are a wonderful person Carol.


Now I am blushing. [emoji5] [emoji4] [emoji5]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Same as i told Lyn. We will need pics as proof that you did it.[emoji23] [emoji23]


Why not. Wait a little bit....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Now I am blushing. [emoji5] [emoji4] [emoji5]


You don`t have to, you are a wonderful person.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello all


Hello you !


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello all


Hi There.
Hows the sprouts doin?


----------



## Bee62

Hi all !
Maybe these lovely camels will be my new pets when Germany stays so dry as it is at present !


----------



## Bee62

I wish you all a happy, sunny and warm weekend. Much joy and fun.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi all !
> Maybe these lovely camels will be my new pets when Germany stays so dry as it is at present !


Oh No. Don't let Adam know. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I wish you all a happy, sunny and warm weekend. Much joy and fun.


Perfect pic for those experiencing heat waves.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh No. Don't let Adam know. [emoji33] [emoji33]


He mustn`t know. It will be a suprise when he comes back. I will keep them in my corner.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> NICE ! Nature provides so much colors and shapes for us to discover.




Here’s another shot. Peak bloom at Kenilworth Gardens is 20-24 July.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Perfect pic for those experiencing heat waves.


Yeahhh !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another shot. Pbloom at Kenilworth Gardens is 20-24 July.
> 
> View attachment 244288


This one looks like a little shy beauty.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> He mustn`t know. It will be a suprise when he comes back. I will keep them in my corner.....


Just make sure there are lots of Jellyfish for them to poke so it is not too dark for them. Otherwise they may wonder into the central room. Then the game will be given away.


----------



## Bee62

I like it when the plants have leafs that look like little green boats like this one:


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another shot. Peak bloom at Kenilworth Gardens is 20-24 July.
> 
> View attachment 244288


I love love the flowers that grow from pond plants.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Just make sure there are lots of Jellyfish for them to poke so it is not too dark for them. Otherwise they may wonder into the central room. Then the game will be given away.


I will ! I hope they eat carrots.... We will need a lot of carrots for such big animals.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I like it when the plants have leafs that look like little green boats like this one:


Those are nice. Reminds me of the animated movie The princess and the frog.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I will ! I hope they eat carrots.... We will need a lot of carrots for such big animals.


And lots of water for them to fill their humps with.


----------



## Bee62

We have a botanic garden in the town ( Göttingen ) where I was born. There is a water lily with such big leaves that children can lie on the leafs. Look:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> We have a botanic garden in the town ( Göttingen ) where I was born. There is a water lily with such big leaves that children can lie on the leafs. Look:


Wow. Those leaves are strong.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This plant I have in my yard has grown buds several years but they never open. It's had buds a couple weeks again now and one is finally opened. Picture this app says it's Lilium brownii var. viridulum?
> View attachment 244280
> View attachment 244281



Definitely a Lily. Definitely not suitable to feed


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This plant I have in my yard has grown buds several years but they never open. It's had buds a couple weeks again now and one is finally opened. Picture this app says it's Lilium brownii var. viridulum?
> View attachment 244280
> View attachment 244281


How did I miss this post. Damn. Beautiful flower.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi all !
> Maybe these lovely camels will be my new pets when Germany stays so dry as it is at present !



I’m sure Adam will be happy to send you some


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> We have a botanic garden in the town ( Göttingen ) where I was born. There is a water lily with such big leaves that children can lie on the leafs. Look:



There’s one of those in Kew Gardens on the west side of London too. They’re amazing


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m sure Adam will be happy to send you some


Whahaha.


----------



## JoesMum

Half time! England 1-0 up. Very tense here!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Half time! England 1-0 up. Very tense here!


Was tempted to say something but not going to jinx it. Will comment at the very end.[emoji6] [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Half time! England 1-0 up. Very tense here!



Was almost 3 - 0 , some missed opportunities there to make it a runaway.

.....and back to the shed.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Was almost 3 - 0 , some missed opportunities there to make it a runaway.
> 
> .....and back to the shed.


Lol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And lots of water for them to fill their humps with.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m sure Adam will be happy to send you some


Noooo, he will only send me the nasty ones, that have bitten him. 
My camels should be tame and ones we all can cuddle with.


----------



## JoesMum

Lots of electronic hugs and kisses to Carol for her successful predictions again!

We’re in the semi final! [emoji33][emoji322][emoji460]️

The commentators and pundits in England are all in shock! [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lots of electronic hugs and kisses to Carol for her successful predictions again!
> 
> We’re in the semi final! [emoji33][emoji322][emoji460]️
> 
> The commentators and pundits in England are all in shock! [emoji23]


CONGRATS !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Lots of electronic hugs and kisses to Carol for her successful predictions again!
> 
> We’re in the semi final! [emoji33][emoji322][emoji460]️
> 
> The commentators and pundits in England are all in shock! [emoji23]


You are welcome. But what am I going to do if it ends up being Russia and England?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Lots of electronic hugs and kisses to Carol for her successful predictions again!
> 
> We’re in the semi final! [emoji33][emoji322][emoji460]️
> 
> The commentators and pundits in England are all in shock! [emoji23]



I picked Sweden....why? ‘ Cause it always seems that England gets so far....but with so much national pressure, they end up being overly tense and “choke”... but not today! Congrads!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I picked Sweden....why? ‘ Cause it always seems that England gets so far....but with so much national pressure, they end up being overly tense and “choke”... but not today! Congrads!



I went for a draw and expected us to lose on penalties. Gareth Southgate has done some excellent man-management


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I went for a draw and expected us to lose on penalties. Gareth Southgate has done some excellent man-management



Next up Russia vs Croatia. Id venture to say neither team expected to get this far. Russia playing their hearts out, hosts of WC2018, have nothing to lose....they’ve earned some global respect.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Shed Painting Project/Update

So we have two sides completed, but are a bit disappointed with the shade. Just not as dark as expected. But, I think once we get all sides finished up, and the trim done, it will look better. Along with other fixins to the roof shingles, loose panels, etc.

Here is Before





And After, Trim Not Yet Done


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Next up Russia vs Croatia. Id venture to say neither team expected to get this far. Russia playing their hearts out, hosts of WC2018, have nothing to lose....they’ve earned some global respect.


Yes totally.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok... too funny!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Shed Painting Project/Update
> 
> So we have two sides completed, but are a bit disappointed with the shade. Just not as dark as expected. But, I think once we get all sides finished up, and the trim done, it will look better. Along with other fixins to the roof shingles, loose panels, etc.
> 
> Here is Before
> 
> View attachment 244300
> 
> 
> 
> And After, Trim Not Yet Done
> 
> View attachment 244299


Nice job. You seem to have a talent for painting. Like Kathy's daughter. Well done.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh good luck to hubby. And never mind the phone. Glad you didnt have a rifle [emoji6]


If I'd had a rifle then I would probably have been unable to resist! Mmmm elk


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> If I'd had a rifle then I would probably have been unable to resist! Mmmm elk


Never tasted it. So wouldn't know. I'll take your word for it. And at least you would be eating what you killed.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... too funny!
> 
> View attachment 244301



This is a two year old tweet from goal scorer Harry Maguire after a trip to IKEA


[emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

It's Clunker's monthly weigh in for his forum page... But he won't poop!
Been soaking for almost an hour and he has been "making bubbles" for the last ten minutes. He just sits there with a happy smirk because he knows that I'm not letting him out until he does.. I keep thinking I hear him whisper "stay together cheeks, just stay together"
I am the proud owner of a water tortoise


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It's Clunker's monthly weigh in for his forum page... But he won't poop!
> Been soaking for almost an hour and he has been "making bubbles" for the last ten minutes. He just sits there with a happy smirk because he knows that I'm not letting him out until he does.. I keep thinking I hear him whisper "stay together cheeks, just stay together"
> I am the proud owner of a water tortoise


Whahaha. That is so funny.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> It's Clunker's monthly weigh in for his forum page... But he won't poop!
> Been soaking for almost an hour and he has been "making bubbles" for the last ten minutes. He just sits there with a happy smirk because he knows that I'm not letting him out until he does.. I keep thinking I hear him whisper "stay together cheeks, just stay together"
> I am the proud owner of a water tortoise



HAHAHAHA!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> It's Clunker's monthly weigh in for his forum page... But he won't poop!
> Been soaking for almost an hour and he has been "making bubbles" for the last ten minutes. He just sits there with a happy smirk because he knows that I'm not letting him out until he does.. I keep thinking I hear him whisper "stay together cheeks, just stay together"
> I am the proud owner of a water tortoise



[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not sure how informative this is, but info on propagating hibiscus


----------



## JoesMum

And it's not to be for Lena's Russia who lost on penalties. Now for the semi final predictions... what a dilemma. 

Between the 2 matches, I had to fit in Kyle Edmund v Novak Djokovic at Wimbledon. Unfortunately, Kyle lost despite taking the first set. He is young though, only 23, and we should have many more years of cheering him on


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And it's not to be for Lena's Russia who lost on penalties. Now for the semi final predictions... what a dilemma.
> 
> Between the 2 matches, I had to fit in Kyle Edmund v Novak Djokovic at Wimbledon. Unfortunately, Kyle lost despite taking the first set. He is young though, only 23, and we should have many more years of cheering him on


I should not have mentioned my dilemma [emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I should not have mentioned my dilemma [emoji17] [emoji17]



Please pick Croatia and France. Husband put money on Belgium as a surprise element, and I wouldn’t mind if England won. [emoji54]
My wi-fi is patchy, roommies, but I’m trying to catch up whenever I get the chance! [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Only saw this now. Definitely a hibiscus tree.
> View attachment 244277
> View attachment 244278
> View attachment 244279


Definitely bigger! I think the stamen are different too.
Lovely tree!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It seems that Lyn has the power to change the CDR cover pic as well. Congratulations Lyn on being one of a few who can. [emoji23] [emoji3]
> View attachment 244286


Did I do that?
I've no idea how 
I just copied and pasted a picture!
Apologies if I've changed something I shouldn't have!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi all !
> Maybe these lovely camels will be my new pets when Germany stays so dry as it is at present !


Adam will be happy to send you as many as he can!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’m sure Adam will be happy to send you some


Snap!
He's pay the transport costs too!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I picked Sweden....why? ‘ Cause it always seems that England gets so far....but with so much national pressure, they end up being overly tense and “choke”... but not today! Congrads!


Maybe because there weren't too many supporters there they didn't feel the pressure as much and relaxed more.
I watched the tennis.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Please pick Croatia and France. Husband put money on Belgium as a surprise element, and I wouldn’t mind if England won. [emoji54]
> My wi-fi is patchy, roommies, but I’m trying to catch up whenever I get the chance! [emoji173]️


Will do. [emoji3]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And it's not to be for Lena's Russia who lost on penalties. Now for the semi final predictions... what a dilemma.
> 
> Between the 2 matches, I had to fit in Kyle Edmund v Novak Djokovic at Wimbledon. Unfortunately, Kyle lost despite taking the first set. He is young though, only 23, and we should have many more years of cheering him on


He made a great start to take the first set but Novak pulled himself together and took the match eventually. 
Kyle will definitely be a contender for the future.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Definitely bigger! I think the stamen are different too.
> Lovely tree!


Thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Please pick Croatia and France. Husband put money on Belgium as a surprise element, and I wouldn’t mind if England won. [emoji54]
> My wi-fi is patchy, roommies, but I’m trying to catch up whenever I get the chance! [emoji173]️


Hi Lena hope you are having a good time on your travels.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Did I do that?
> I've no idea how
> I just copied and pasted a picture!
> Apologies if I've changed something I shouldn't have!


No it's all good.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> No it's all good.


Aah you changed it did you?
I couldn't work out how I could have done it, but smart phones are a mystery to me at the moment as I don't have one.


----------



## Lyn W

A later hello from me than planned, 
My sister rang just as I logged in earlier so we've been putting the world to rights.
Congrats to England for their win, many Welshmen become honorary Englishmen for the football.
It's a different story when it comes to rugby though


----------



## Lyn W

Right now I've caught up I'm taking myself off to bed.
It's exhausting doing practically nothing in this heat!
So Nos Da to you all, sleep well when you climb into your own beds.
Take care


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Aah you changed it did you?
> I couldn't work out how I could have done it, but smart phones are a mystery to me at the moment as I don't have one.


Nope. I didn't change it. The room picks random pics. But it tends to pick pictures posted by either Sabine, Yvonne, Adam and now your self.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Right now I've caught up I'm taking myself off to bed.
> It's exhausting doing practically nothing in this heat!
> So Nos Da to you all, sleep well when you climb into your own beds.
> Take care


Nos da Lyn.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure how informative this is, but info on propagating hibiscus


I tried this today. See if it works....


----------



## mrnewberry

Finally managed to talk with the lady who has the best looking cactus that I have seen in the area. She was kind enough to give me a large pad that had fallen off rooted and sprouted a couple of new pads.


----------



## Momof4

I’m trying to catch up on posts!! 
It was a long hot humid day of soccer! We had a loss & a tie and back at it tomorrow. 
Here’s my #99.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I tried this today. See if it works....



Very cool!! Not sure why he took those extra steps with the water though?
I’ll watch it again.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up on posts!!
> It was a long hot humid day of soccer! We had a loss & a tie and back at it tomorrow.
> Here’s my #99.
> View attachment 244442
> 
> View attachment 244444


It looks far too warm for playing football. It's a shame they didn't win, but hopefully everyone had a good day anyway.

Happy Sunday everyone.

Our house interior cooled down to 26C overnight :/ We have a fan that we use in the bedroom on hot nights and that helped us to sleep.

This morning feels a little fresher, but we are heading for more of the same today. It's a rest day at Wimbledon today so no tennis to watch. We are heading to our local famer's market and later to "Pub in the Park" in Tunbridge Wells... It's a very short trip on the train; no drinking and driving folks.


----------



## CarolM

mrnewberry said:


> Finally managed to talk with the lady who has the best looking cactus that I have seen in the area. She was kind enough to give me a large pad that had fallen off rooted and sprouted a couple of new pads.
> View attachment 244409


Well done. I hope it grows really well.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up on posts!!
> It was a long hot humid day of soccer! We had a loss & a tie and back at it tomorrow.
> Here’s my #99.
> View attachment 244442
> 
> View attachment 244444


She looks like good player.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It looks far too warm for playing football. It's a shame they didn't win, but hopefully everyone had a good day anyway.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> Our house interior cooled down to 26C overnight :/ We have a fan that we use in the bedroom on hot nights and that helped us to sleep.
> 
> This morning feels a little fresher, but we are heading for more of the same today. It's a rest day at Wimbledon today so no tennis to watch. We are heading to our local famer's market and later to "Pub in the Park" in Tunbridge Wells... It's a very short trip on the train; no drinking and driving folks.


Sounds like it is going to be a nice sunday for you. Enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday all. I hope you have a fantastic one.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope. I didn't change it. The room picks random pics. But it tends to pick pictures posted by either Sabine, Yvonne, Adam and now your self.


Oohhh! I am honoured!!
It's not even my plant - I googled it as mine isn't flowering yet!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nos da Lyn.


......and Bore Da now!
Good morning fellow CDRers, hope you have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It looks far too warm for playing football. It's a shame they didn't win, but hopefully everyone had a good day anyway.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> Our house interior cooled down to 26C overnight :/ We have a fan that we use in the bedroom on hot nights and that helped us to sleep.
> 
> This morning feels a little fresher, but we are heading for more of the same today. It's a rest day at Wimbledon today so no tennis to watch. We are heading to our local famer's market and later to "Pub in the Park" in Tunbridge Wells... It's a very short trip on the train; no drinking and driving folks.


I can't stand this heat!
I think I may actually be a polar bear
Pub in the Park sounds good though.
I don't know if being drunk in charge of a swing or roundabout is an offence but it wouldn't be very safe after a few, so best to avoid those!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

mrnewberry said:


> Finally managed to talk with the lady who has the best looking cactus that I have seen in the area. She was kind enough to give me a large pad that had fallen off rooted and sprouted a couple of new pads.
> View attachment 244409



Wow. Thats the perfect way to get started! Good luck.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I can't stand this heat!
> I think I may actually be a polar bear
> Pub in the Park sounds good though.
> I don't know if being drunk in charge of a swing or roundabout is an offence but it wouldn't be very safe after a few, so best to avoid those!!



This heat is making us struggle too. We are glad of the shade available!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> It's Clunker's monthly weigh in for his forum page... But he won't poop!
> Been soaking for almost an hour and he has been "making bubbles" for the last ten minutes. He just sits there with a happy smirk because he knows that I'm not letting him out until he does.. I keep thinking I hear him whisper "stay together cheeks, just stay together"
> I am the proud owner of a water tortoise


----------



## Bee62

mrnewberry said:


> Finally managed to talk with the lady who has the best looking cactus that I have seen in the area. She was kind enough to give me a large pad that had fallen off rooted and sprouted a couple of new pads.
> View attachment 244409


Hmmm, yummy tortoise food.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena hope you are having a good time on your travels.



Thank you, Lyn! I’m having a good time but terrible internet coverage! Compared to Europe, Canada and to some extent the US appear overpriced and undercovered.  
We’ve had a couple of crazy-hot days (over 36C). Several people,mostly the elderly and the homeless, died in Montreal because of extreme heat.  I suddenly have trouble walking up the stairs. Husband says it could be dehydration. I already forgot how hot and humid this part of the world can be. The last time I experienced New York/DC summer was 2007. Ottawa is a little better though. 
I’ll be sharing a few postcards sometime, I hope. For now, it’s just great to be able to keep more or less in touch with my roommates.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I tried this today. See if it works....



Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

mrnewberry said:


> Finally managed to talk with the lady who has the best looking cactus that I have seen in the area. She was kind enough to give me a large pad that had fallen off rooted and sprouted a couple of new pads.
> View attachment 244409



That’s a sharp-looking pad!  Good luck propagating it. Is it prickly pear?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up on posts!!
> It was a long hot humid day of soccer! We had a loss & a tie and back at it tomorrow.
> Here’s my #99.
> View attachment 244442
> 
> View attachment 244444



These kids are immune to the heat or what?


----------



## mrnewberry

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, yummy tortoise food.



I am pretty excited about this one. The parent of this cactus is quite robust, grows pretty vertical, and has few of the larger spines.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, yummy tortoise food.



Good morning / noon / evening, Bee! 
Sorry to hear shingles are still acting up. Hope you’re better soon. [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning / noon / evening, Bee!
> Sorry to hear shingles are still acting up. Hope you’re better soon. [emoji173]️


Good morning Lena.
I hope that too .... Actually my leg is hurting....


----------



## Bee62

mrnewberry said:


> I am pretty excited about this one. The parent of this cactus is quite robust, grows pretty vertical, and has few of the larger spines.


I grow 3 big cactus pads ( ears ) in pots for my torts, hoping for a huge harvest some day


----------



## mrnewberry

Kristoff said:


> That’s a sharp-looking pad!  Good luck propagating it. Is it prickly pear?



Sure is.


----------



## Kristoff

mrnewberry said:


> Sure is.



My torts never liked it, but many do. Good luck!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Lyn! I’m having a good time but terrible internet coverage! Compared to Europe, Canada and to some extent the US appear overpriced and undercovered.
> We’ve had a couple of crazy-hot days (over 36C). Several people,mostly the elderly and the homeless, died in Montreal because of extreme heat.  I suddenly have trouble walking up the stairs. Husband says it could be dehydration. I already forgot how hot and humid this part of the world can be. The last time I experienced New York/DC summer was 2007. Ottawa is a little better though.
> I’ll be sharing a few postcards sometime, I hope. For now, it’s just great to be able to keep more or less in touch with my roommates.
> View attachment 244458



Oh dear. Drink plenty and feel better soon!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Drink plenty and feel better soon!



I guess it’s hot everywhere! I haven’t seen the news. We were at 106 with humidity. We where closer to the beach for soccer but still 90 with humidity. 
I think I lost 5 pounds from sweating! I drank so much water at the fields and didn’t even go to the bathroom and I was gone from 10-6pm! 

Stay cool everyone!! We only have one game today so I’ll be right back home with cool air on.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up on posts!!
> It was a long hot humid day of soccer! We had a loss & a tie and back at it tomorrow.
> Here’s my #99.
> View attachment 244442
> 
> View attachment 244444


WOW!!!! You must be very proud!!! Beautiful, powerful young woman!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> That’s a sharp-looking pad!  Good luck propagating it. Is it prickly pear?


I saw that!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Lyn! I’m having a good time but terrible internet coverage! Compared to Europe, Canada and to some extent the US appear overpriced and undercovered.
> We’ve had a couple of crazy-hot days (over 36C). Several people,mostly the elderly and the homeless, died in Montreal because of extreme heat.  I suddenly have trouble walking up the stairs. Husband says it could be dehydration. I already forgot how hot and humid this part of the world can be. The last time I experienced New York/DC summer was 2007. Ottawa is a little better though.
> I’ll be sharing a few postcards sometime, I hope. For now, it’s just great to be able to keep more or less in touch with my roommates.
> View attachment 244458


It sucks when you can't get decent internet.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Lena.
> I hope that too .... Actually my leg is hurting....


I am sorry that your leg is hurting. Here is a big hug.


----------



## CarolM

My Sunday is almost over . I hope you all are having a good one. Not chat tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all..

Heat wave here in Md cracked yesterday as a cool front moved in. Worked on painting and fixing up our garden shed yesterday, but it was just toooooooo nice to NOT go out kayaking today.

Just a half day/morning trip on Bodkins Creek - one of the many brackish water creeks that feed the Chesapeake Bay.

A few snaps...ogh, we are back in the 90’s again starting tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Glorious pictures from Mark again!


Good morning all. It is fractionally cooler and fresher here this morning which is lovely!

I tried our canera trap in video mode last night which the hedgehogs clearly avoided like the plague. The Wood Mouse under our bird feeder clearly had no such qualms though and I have lots of videos of him/her 





Yesterday’s Pub In The Park was a really good afternoon. The last band on the stage was The Christians, we went to Rye to see them earlier this year. They sang a cover of Three Lions, a very popular anthem with England football fans, adapting the lyrics to “Three lions on their shirt, Jules Rimet’s still gleaming, fifty years of hurt, we’ve just beaten Sweden...” Videoed from the shade of a marquee in portrait (sorry)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all..
> 
> Heat wave here in Md cracked yesterday as a cool front moved in. Worked on painting and fixing up our garden shed yesterday, but it was just toooooooo nice to NOT go out kayaking today.
> 
> Just a half day/morning trip on Bodkins Creek - one of the many brackish water creeks that feed the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> A few snaps...ogh, we are back in the 90’s again starting tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 244478
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244479


That actually looks so nice and cool.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Glorious pictures from Mark again!
> 
> 
> Good morning all. It is fractionally cooler and fresher here this morning which is lovely!
> 
> I tried our canera trap in video mode last night which the hedgehogs clearly avoided like the plague. The Wood Mouse under our bird feeder clearly had no such qualms though and I have lots of videos of him/her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s Pub In The Park was a really good afternoon. The last band on the stage was The Christians, we went to Rye to see them earlier this year. They sang a cover of Three Lions, a very popular anthem with England football fans, adapting the lyrics to “Three lions on their shirt, Jules Rimet’s still gleaming, fifty years of hurt, we’ve just beaten Sweden...” Videoed from the shade of a marquee in portrait (sorry)


Sounds like you had a really good Sunday. And that little mouse is very cute.


----------



## CarolM

Well, I had a nice and relaxing weekend and it is back to the grindstone today. Both my boys are on holiday so I set them both a task to do today. Problem is that I can only remember what the one task is that I set. So I sent them a reminder saying that they must do the tasks that I asked them to do (without mentioning what the tasks where) Hopefully they remember what they both were. I'll more than likely remember when I get home and it hasn't been done. LOL I am terrible. Well I hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well, I had a nice and relaxing weekend and it is back to the grindstone today. Both my boys are on holiday so I set them both a task to do today. Problem is that I can only remember what the one task is that I set. So I sent them a reminder saying that they must do the tasks that I asked them to do (without mentioning what the tasks where) Hopefully they remember what they both were. I'll more than likely remember when I get home and it hasn't been done. LOL I am terrible. Well I hope everyone has a good Monday.



[emoji23] Whoops! You’re going to have to start making notes on your phone or something! Have a good day


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23] Whoops! You’re going to have to start making notes on your phone or something! Have a good day


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am sorry that your leg is hurting. Here is a big hug.


Thank you for the big hug. I love big hugs.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all..
> 
> Heat wave here in Md cracked yesterday as a cool front moved in. Worked on painting and fixing up our garden shed yesterday, but it was just toooooooo nice to NOT go out kayaking today.
> 
> Just a half day/morning trip on Bodkins Creek - one of the many brackish water creeks that feed the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> A few snaps...ogh, we are back in the 90’s again starting tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 244478
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244479


One day you will try to get out of your kayak and surprise it stuck on you because it grows onto you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings

Perfect morning again here - cool start of 65f, no humidity.

Kayaking? ....no, we were off early getting more paint for our shed. Although or color looked nice, it wasnt the dark woodsy green that we wanted... so, paint in hand now and painting up the garden shed. Then we can do the trim, tar the loose toof tiles and be done.

On another note...the darn deer decided to eat half of our jalapeno and yellow banana pepper plants... all full of blooms, now trimmed back... darn deer...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Perfect morning again here - cool start of 65f, no humidity.
> 
> Kayaking? ....no, we were off early getting more paint for our shed. Although or color looked nice, it wasnt the dark woodsy green that we wanted... so, paint in hand now and painting up the garden shed. Then we can do the trim, tar the loose toof tiles and be done.
> 
> On another note...the darn deer decided to eat half of our jalapeno and yellow banana pepper plants... all full of blooms, now trimmed back... darn deer...


Oh Dear!! You are going to have to start protecting your plants...well at least the ones that you want to keep for yourself. Unless of course you don't mind sharing.


----------



## CarolM

@Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
@DE42 Are you Okay. We are getting really worried, as we haven't heard how you are doing lately. Did the medicine help you at all?
@Laura1412 How are you and your back doing?
@Kristoff it has been rather punless while you have been away. We need you back home.
@Bee62 It has been nice that you have been able to pop in lately for a little while. How is your leg doing today?
@Lyn W You and I always seem to miss each other. Is Lola still being a Diva?
@JoesMum wan't it laundry and ironing day for you today?
@Maro2Bear can't wait to see the finished Shed after you paint it with the new colour. BTW when you are done there, I need my house painted.
@ZEROPILOT How are you doing, haven't heard from you in a While.
@Bambam1989 love that recipe. I have a biltong (dried beef maker) and I will be trying your recipe out this weekend.
@Toddrickfl1 How did the jelly recipe work out? Did you ever do it?
@Momof4 Have your recovered from your camping trip and soccer/football matches yet?
@mrnewberry ewberry how are the sprouts doing, they must be getting bigger by now?
@Dipa, long time no see! How are you doing?
@Gillian Moore How are you and Oli doing? Are you also experiencing some heat waves and or too much rain. Not sure which is the correct one for you at the moment.

Well, I am leaving work now and it is off to the shops, making supper and going to try and get a walk in, in the vlei before it gets too dark. I want to get in some photo's of the bird life etc for you guys. It will depend on when I am done with the chores though, so hopefully they go quickly.


----------



## JoesMum

Hi Carol. Not Laundry today. Son is on a plane flying home from Helsinki, so I may as well wait and add his gear into the heap! I have been out gardening today.

JoesDad has managed to engineer working in the office nearest the airport today which makes him well placed to pick Son up; the plane is scheduled to land at 18:10 

It is really quite cloudy and humid here right now. I think (hope) there may be a storm brewing.


----------



## DE42

Hey, I've kinda been taking time away from technology for a little bit. My physical condition is getting better. I've been doing a lot of work around the house cleaning. Trying to get out and do more. 

Spending time with my dogs and fish also. 


CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
> @DE42 Are you Okay. We are getting really worried, as we haven't heard how you are doing lately. Did the medicine help you at all?
> @Laura1412 How are you and your back doing?
> @Kristoff it has been rather punless while you have been away. We need you back home.
> @Bee62 It has been nice that you have been able to pop in lately for a little while. How is your leg doing today?
> @Lyn W You and I always seem to miss each other. Is Lola still being a Diva?
> @JoesMum wan't it laundry and ironing day for you today?
> @Maro2Bear can't wait to see the finished Shed after you paint it with the new colour. BTW when you are done there, I need my house painted.
> @ZEROPILOT How are you doing, haven't heard from you in a While.
> @Bambam1989 love that recipe. I have a biltong (dried beef maker) and I will be trying your recipe out this weekend.
> @Toddrickfl1 How did the jelly recipe work out? Did you ever do it?
> @Momof4 Have your recovered from your camping trip and soccer/football matches yet?
> @mrnewberry ewberry how are the sprouts doing, they must be getting bigger by now?
> @Dipa, long time no see! How are you doing?
> @Gillian Moore How are you and Oli doing? Are you also experiencing some heat waves and or too much rain. Not sure which is the correct one for you at the moment.
> 
> Well, I am leaving work now and it is off to the shops, making supper and going to try and get a walk in, in the vlei before it gets too dark. I want to get in some photo's of the bird life etc for you guys. It will depend on when I am done with the chores though, so hopefully they go quickly.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
> @DE42 Are you Okay. We are getting really worried, as we haven't heard how you are doing lately. Did the medicine help you at all?
> @Laura1412 How are you and your back doing?
> @Kristoff it has been rather punless while you have been away. We need you back home.
> @Bee62 It has been nice that you have been able to pop in lately for a little while. How is your leg doing today?
> @Lyn W You and I always seem to miss each other. Is Lola still being a Diva?
> @JoesMum wan't it laundry and ironing day for you today?
> @Maro2Bear can't wait to see the finished Shed after you paint it with the new colour. BTW when you are done there, I need my house painted.
> @ZEROPILOT How are you doing, haven't heard from you in a While.
> @Bambam1989 love that recipe. I have a biltong (dried beef maker) and I will be trying your recipe out this weekend.
> @Toddrickfl1 How did the jelly recipe work out? Did you ever do it?
> @Momof4 Have your recovered from your camping trip and soccer/football matches yet?
> @mrnewberry ewberry how are the sprouts doing, they must be getting bigger by now?
> @Dipa, long time no see! How are you doing?
> @Gillian Moore How are you and Oli doing? Are you also experiencing some heat waves and or too much rain. Not sure which is the correct one for you at the moment.
> 
> Well, I am leaving work now and it is off to the shops, making supper and going to try and get a walk in, in the vlei before it gets too dark. I want to get in some photo's of the bird life etc for you guys. It will depend on when I am done with the chores though, so hopefully they go quickly.



Carol you are so good at keeping up with everyone !!

I’ll be able to relax this week. My husband left for China so I don’t make big dinners and I get lazier when he’s gone. 

Our girls played great soccer yesterday. It was still hot and humid and they had one sub and ended up 1-1. We were also playing up a bracket and ended up in 3rd place.
It’s a new team and new coach. 

My daughter played defense for the first time and she did great but still has to learn the position. 

Sorry, I didn’t mean to ramble about my kids soccer.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Hey, I've kinda been taking time away from technology for a little bit. My physical condition is getting better. I've been doing a lot of work around the house cleaning. Trying to get out and do more.
> 
> Spending time with my dogs and fish also.
> View attachment 244540
> View attachment 244541
> View attachment 244542


Lovely photos. I am glad you are feeling a bit better. More time doing and less tech is probably a wise move


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Carol you are so good at keeping up with everyone !!
> 
> I’ll be able to relax this week. My husband left for China so I don’t make big dinners and I get lazier when he’s gone.


I am the same when JoesDad is away if I am on my own. JoesDad will be heading out to New Delhi in the next couple of weeks to mop up some work crisis; I won't be going with him... he'll be working long hours and it's not like Palma where I could wander round onmmynown and do my own thing. 


> Our girls played great soccer yesterday. It was still hot and humid and they had one sub and ended up 1-1. We were also playing up a bracket and ended up in 3rd place.
> It’s a new team and new coach.
> 
> My daughter played defense for the first time and she did great but still has to learn the position.
> 
> Sorry, I didn’t mean to ramble about my kids soccer.


It's cool to learn about your kids soccer! Don't apologise! They don't stay young long!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
> @DE42 Are you Okay. We are getting really worried, as we haven't heard how you are doing lately. Did the medicine help you at all?
> @Laura1412 How are you and your back doing?
> @Kristoff it has been rather punless while you have been away. We need you back home.
> @Bee62 It has been nice that you have been able to pop in lately for a little while. How is your leg doing today?
> @Lyn W You and I always seem to miss each other. Is Lola still being a Diva?
> @JoesMum wan't it laundry and ironing day for you today?
> @Maro2Bear can't wait to see the finished Shed after you paint it with the new colour. BTW when you are done there, I need my house painted.
> @ZEROPILOT How are you doing, haven't heard from you in a While.
> @Bambam1989 love that recipe. I have a biltong (dried beef maker) and I will be trying your recipe out this weekend.
> @Toddrickfl1 How did the jelly recipe work out? Did you ever do it?
> @Momof4 Have your recovered from your camping trip and soccer/football matches yet?
> @mrnewberry ewberry how are the sprouts doing, they must be getting bigger by now?
> @Dipa, long time no see! How are you doing?
> @Gillian Moore How are you and Oli doing? Are you also experiencing some heat waves and or too much rain. Not sure which is the correct one for you at the moment.
> 
> Well, I am leaving work now and it is off to the shops, making supper and going to try and get a walk in, in the vlei before it gets too dark. I want to get in some photo's of the bird life etc for you guys. It will depend on when I am done with the chores though, so hopefully they go quickly.




Yes....shots of wildlife...even of the gardens, streets...and vlei. All of interest. Ok...new darker forest color for our shed looks more like we wanted. Three sides left. Plenty of daylight left here... have fun.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Hey, I've kinda been taking time away from technology for a little bit. My physical condition is getting better. I've been doing a lot of work around the house cleaning. Trying to get out and do more.
> 
> Spending time with my dogs and fish also.
> View attachment 244540
> View attachment 244541
> View attachment 244542



Your dogs is adorable!! 
Glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I saw that!



Hi, Bea! How are you all doing?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It sucks when you can't get decent internet.



I know... Wi-fi and I always had that special connection...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Glorious pictures from Mark again!
> 
> 
> Good morning all. It is fractionally cooler and fresher here this morning which is lovely!
> 
> I tried our canera trap in video mode last night which the hedgehogs clearly avoided like the plague. The Wood Mouse under our bird feeder clearly had no such qualms though and I have lots of videos of him/her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s Pub In The Park was a really good afternoon. The last band on the stage was The Christians, we went to Rye to see them earlier this year. They sang a cover of Three Lions, a very popular anthem with England football fans, adapting the lyrics to “Three lions on their shirt, Jules Rimet’s still gleaming, fifty years of hurt, we’ve just beaten Sweden...” Videoed from the shade of a marquee in portrait (sorry)



Couldn’t watch, but I will when I have better connection!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well, I had a nice and relaxing weekend and it is back to the grindstone today. Both my boys are on holiday so I set them both a task to do today. Problem is that I can only remember what the one task is that I set. So I sent them a reminder saying that they must do the tasks that I asked them to do (without mentioning what the tasks where) Hopefully they remember what they both were. I'll more than likely remember when I get home and it hasn't been done. LOL I am terrible. Well I hope everyone has a good Monday.



I wonder if they’re counting on you not remembering... Whoever draws your name for TORTOISE should send you a pack of post-its


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you for the big hug. I love big hugs.



Here’s one from me!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Perfect morning again here - cool start of 65f, no humidity.
> 
> Kayaking? ....no, we were off early getting more paint for our shed. Although or color looked nice, it wasnt the dark woodsy green that we wanted... so, paint in hand now and painting up the garden shed. Then we can do the trim, tar the loose toof tiles and be done.
> 
> On another note...the darn deer decided to eat half of our jalapeno and yellow banana pepper plants... all full of blooms, now trimmed back... darn deer...



I told you to “invite” it to a barbecue party.  Venison steaks, anyone?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
> @DE42 Are you Okay. We are getting really worried, as we haven't heard how you are doing lately. Did the medicine help you at all?
> @Laura1412 How are you and your back doing?
> @Kristoff it has been rather punless while you have been away. We need you back home.
> @Bee62 It has been nice that you have been able to pop in lately for a little while. How is your leg doing today?
> @Lyn W You and I always seem to miss each other. Is Lola still being a Diva?
> @JoesMum wan't it laundry and ironing day for you today?
> @Maro2Bear can't wait to see the finished Shed after you paint it with the new colour. BTW when you are done there, I need my house painted.
> @ZEROPILOT How are you doing, haven't heard from you in a While.
> @Bambam1989 love that recipe. I have a biltong (dried beef maker) and I will be trying your recipe out this weekend.
> @Toddrickfl1 How did the jelly recipe work out? Did you ever do it?
> @Momof4 Have your recovered from your camping trip and soccer/football matches yet?
> @mrnewberry ewberry how are the sprouts doing, they must be getting bigger by now?
> @Dipa, long time no see! How are you doing?
> @Gillian Moore How are you and Oli doing? Are you also experiencing some heat waves and or too much rain. Not sure which is the correct one for you at the moment.
> 
> Well, I am leaving work now and it is off to the shops, making supper and going to try and get a walk in, in the vlei before it gets too dark. I want to get in some photo's of the bird life etc for you guys. It will depend on when I am done with the chores though, so hopefully they go quickly.



Please forgive me for the post-its joke. That’s some memory! (You just remember the important stuff, right?)


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Hey, I've kinda been taking time away from technology for a little bit. My physical condition is getting better. I've been doing a lot of work around the house cleaning. Trying to get out and do more.
> 
> Spending time with my dogs and fish also.
> View attachment 244540
> View attachment 244541
> View attachment 244542



Cuties! All of you.  Were you able to deal with the water in the basement problem? We missed you!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I know... Wi-fi and I always had that special connection...


It's when you find yourself dining in McDonald's or the like only because you need the wifi that you realise that there is no hope


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
> .


Now, it's just all that sports stuff. I hate sports and was waiting to come back when that has all gone away.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Carol you are so good at keeping up with everyone !!
> 
> I’ll be able to relax this week. My husband left for China so I don’t make big dinners and I get lazier when he’s gone.
> 
> Our girls played great soccer yesterday. It was still hot and humid and they had one sub and ended up 1-1. We were also playing up a bracket and ended up in 3rd place.
> It’s a new team and new coach.
> 
> My daughter played defense for the first time and she did great but still has to learn the position.
> 
> Sorry, I didn’t mean to ramble about my kids soccer.



Well done, Kathy’s daughter! Soccer is cool. Soccer moms are even cooler!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I told you to “invite” it to a barbecue party.  Venison steaks, anyone?


Beautifully seasoned after what it has been eating


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Now, it's just all that sports stuff. I hate sports and was waiting to come back when that has all gone away.


We haven't only been talking sport Yvonne! All the other stuff happens too


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Cuties! All of you. [emoji14] Were you able to deal with the water in the basement problem? We missed you!


Well I got the gutters put on the house and we sprayed some bleach around try to kill the mold. It's going to have to dry out before we can do much else.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hey guys, I'm trying out the app for the first time, who else is using the app version?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

This reply is on the interwebs version, I think he interwebs version is better for typing, but I'll use the app for images


----------



## rjamesbeasley

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AHtnt6Sa3niBCFZ-PcW9Ducp0TqRAWch/view?usp=drivesdk
For those who wanted to know...
They're huge!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Now, it's just all that sports stuff. I hate sports and was waiting to come back when that has all gone away.



World Cup is only every 4 years... and like Presidential Elections and Moon Landings and Great Storms it’s good to know where you were when the Wall fell, etc.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying out the app for the first time, who else is using the app version?



I use the iOS app on my phone and the Android app on my tablet. I virtually never use the website version


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AHtnt6Sa3niBCFZ-PcW9Ducp0TqRAWch/view?usp=drivesdk
> For those who wanted to know...
> They're huge!



Growing well


----------



## rjamesbeasley

I think I prefer the online version myself


----------



## JoesMum

Son’s plane has landed early and he and JoesDad will be home shortly. I’ll bid you all goodnight early as I may be too busy to come back tonight


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> I think I prefer the online version myself



I couldn’t manage without the apps. I use them on the IT forum where I am a moderator all the time - they’re both using the same apps. 

I happily do everything in them, I know the tags for bold, italics, etc, and happily put it into webview when I have to (usually only to do a youtube video for TFO - I do it more when moderating on the other forum)

I turn off image previews (it’s in the settings) because it annoys me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I much prefer using my computer, however, as I spend a lot of time vegetating in my recliner, I spend a lot of forum time on my Kindle. I'm not computer literate, but since I didn't download anything, and I access the forum through my web browser, I'm assuming I don't use an app or other.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi Carol. Not Laundry today. Son is on a plane flying home from Helsinki, so I may as well wait and add his gear into the heap! I have been out gardening today.
> 
> JoesDad has managed to engineer working in the office nearest the airport today which makes him well placed to pick Son up; the plane is scheduled to land at 18:10
> 
> It is really quite cloudy and humid here right now. I think (hope) there may be a storm brewing.


Oh. You must really be looking forward to your son coming home. Maybe not the laundry though. Lol


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey, I've kinda been taking time away from technology for a little bit. My physical condition is getting better. I've been doing a lot of work around the house cleaning. Trying to get out and do more.
> 
> Spending time with my dogs and fish also.
> View attachment 244540
> View attachment 244541
> View attachment 244542


Oh that is so good to hear. That you are getting better. And nothing wrong with getting away from technology. Enjoy it. It is actually a good thing. Simple is a great way to destress.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Carol you are so good at keeping up with everyone !!
> 
> I’ll be able to relax this week. My husband left for China so I don’t make big dinners and I get lazier when he’s gone.
> 
> Our girls played great soccer yesterday. It was still hot and humid and they had one sub and ended up 1-1. We were also playing up a bracket and ended up in 3rd place.
> It’s a new team and new coach.
> 
> My daughter played defense for the first time and she did great but still has to learn the position.
> 
> Sorry, I didn’t mean to ramble about my kids soccer.


Ramble away. I like hearing everyone's stories. And thank you. I try. When my hubby is away i also don't make big dinners. So I am totally with you on that one. And I am sure your daughter will have her new position sorted in no time. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am the same when JoesDad is away if I am on my own. JoesDad will be heading out to New Delhi in the next couple of weeks to mop up some work crisis; I won't be going with him... he'll be working long hours and it's not like Palma where I could wander round onmmynown and do my own thing.
> 
> It's cool to learn about your kids soccer! Don't apologise! They don't stay young long!


Seems like when the cats away all the wives relax and don't play.[emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....shots of wildlife...even of the gardens, streets...and vlei. All of interest. Ok...new darker forest color for our shed looks more like we wanted. Three sides left. Plenty of daylight left here... have fun.


[emoji22] I didn't make it to the vlei. But that is the goal for this week before it rains on thursday. We are also going to the farm on saturday so will take some photos there too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I know... Wi-fi and I always had that special connection...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

Hi everyone!
Glad your feeling better Dan.
Hope y'alls weekend was fun.
I'm impatiently waiting for a package to show up. A new project for me and daughter to try out, it's called diamond embroidery. No needlework required! You can see what I'm talking about if you do a search on Amazon or eBay.
Glad so many of you enjoyed my Tortoise Cookies. I tried to add lots of puns in honor of the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Bea! How are you all doing?


Oh no!!!![emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji31] I did it again. And left someone off my list. So sorry @Moozillion. How are your little ones doing?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wonder if they’re counting on you not remembering... Whoever draws your name for TORTOISE should send you a pack of post-its


Lol. Only the one thing was done by my youngest. And since I can't remember the other thing the eldest was let off the hook. But not to worry I'll think of something for him to do tomorrow and this time I'll write it down. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Please forgive me for the post-its joke. That’s some memory! (You just remember the important stuff, right?)


Whahaha. No I definitly need the post it notes still.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's when you find yourself dining in McDonald's or the like only because you need the wifi that you realise that there is no hope


Lol. Very true.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Now, it's just all that sports stuff. I hate sports and was waiting to come back when that has all gone away.


Aaahhhh. Okay. I believe it should be done by next week saturday. Glad we didn't seriously upset you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Beautifully seasoned after what it has been eating


Whahaha. Totally. Just the right amount of spice too.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying out the app for the first time, who else is using the app version?


ME! Me. Me ( puts up hands and jumps up and down)


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AHtnt6Sa3niBCFZ-PcW9Ducp0TqRAWch/view?usp=drivesdk
> For those who wanted to know...
> They're huge!


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] I did it again. Sorry rjamesbeasley. So glad the sprouts are getting nice and big.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I use the iOS app on my phone and the Android app on my tablet. I virtually never use the website version


I use the pc at work and the app at home and work. I do prefer the app though. Easier to reply to threads and keep track of where you actually are in the thread sequence.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Son’s plane has landed early and he and JoesDad will be home shortly. I’ll bid you all goodnight early as I may be too busy to come back tonight


Have fun.


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying out the app for the first time, who else is using the app version?



I’m on the app most of the time. It’s a limited version but the mobility makes it worthwhile for me.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Son’s plane has landed early and he and JoesDad will be home shortly. I’ll bid you all goodnight early as I may be too busy to come back tonight



Good luck on the laundry day  
I’m sure it’s good to have your baby back, no matter how many loads of socks and T-shirts he brought.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh. You must really be looking forward to your son coming home. Maybe not the laundry though. Lol



SNAP’ish


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh that is so good to hear. That you are getting better. And nothing wrong with getting away from technology. Enjoy it. It is actually a good thing. Simple is a great way to destress.



Away from technology? You mean ‘distress’, right??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I much prefer using my computer, however, as I spend a lot of time vegetating in my recliner, I spend a lot of forum time on my Kindle. I'm not computer literate, but since I didn't download anything, and I access the forum through my web browser, I'm assuming I don't use an app or other.



Yep, me too, but on my iPad.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Away from technology? You mean ‘distress’, right??


Whahaha. For a moment I couldn't figure out what you were saying and had me doubting my spelling.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Shed Updste: We like the new and improved darker pine green color.

Here’s the new “look” - have to finish up the front doors and back, then the trim (going to be black).




Here is the color we painted on Saturday, just turned out too light..so we went with “Pinecone Hill.”


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Shed Updste: We like the new and improved darker pine green color.
> 
> Here’s the new “look” - have to finish up the front doors and back, then the trim (going to be black).
> 
> View attachment 244574
> 
> 
> Here is the color we painted on Saturday, just turned out too light..so we went with “Pinecone Hill.”
> 
> View attachment 244576


Much better. Blends in really nicely. It will look good with the black trim as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Much better. Blends in really nicely. It will look good with the black trim as well.



Yes....although Saturday’s paint looked good, it just wasnt “the look” we were going for in the woods. Ogh well, it was a good primer.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....although Saturday’s paint looked good, it just wasnt “the look” we were going for in the woods. Ogh well, it was a good primer.


Lol. Was going to say it was good as a first coat. Then you mentioned it yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad your feeling better Dan.
> Hope y'alls weekend was fun.
> I'm impatiently waiting for a package to show up. A new project for me and daughter to try out, it's called diamond embroidery. No needlework required! You can see what I'm talking about if you do a search on Amazon or eBay.
> Glad so many of you enjoyed my Tortoise Cookies. I tried to add lots of puns in honor of the CDR.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me for the night. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Bea! How are you all doing?


Doing pretty well. Been busy, but that's a good thing for me. Had to order a part for the filter for Jacques' big tank so that got put on hold a bit. She has apparently decided she's going to become a nocturnal turtle, which is actually pretty appropriate for a mud turtle, apparently. The ghost shrimp are reproducing like rabbits!!!!! We've got all different sizes of them now: from 1 inch long adults to tiny things you can barely see, and all sizes in between. I haven't told Jacques about her new digs yet, but somehow I think she'll be glad to be away from the ghost shrimp!!!!


----------



## Momof4

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying out the app for the first time, who else is using the app version?



I only use the app!! It’s way more user friendly!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Seems like when the cats away all the wives relax and don't play.[emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Lol!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting snake showed up at Assateague Island State Park today. This is where there are wild ponies roaming...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting snake showed up at Assateague Island State Park today. This is where there are wild ponies roaming...
> 
> View attachment 244578


Interesting how they spread the skin on the neck to look like a cobra.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting snake showed up at Assateague Island State Park today. This is where there are wild ponies roaming...
> 
> View attachment 244578


Shame. Even the snake was getting to hot.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. Have an awesome Tuesday.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Son is home. The laundry starts shortly and I have a dentist checkup... 

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.

Another 90 degree plus day forecast for our region. This will be the 15th or so day above 90 this Summer...and many more on the horizon over the next fortnight. Hey it’s Summer. As long as the humidity stays “relatively” low it’s going to be a nice day.

Shed Project - all the exterior pinecone green should be done today. Might start the trim.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those in London, UK today... look up!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
> @DE42 Are you Okay. We are getting really worried, as we haven't heard how you are doing lately. Did the medicine help you at all?
> @Laura1412 How are you and your back doing?
> @Kristoff it has been rather punless while you have been away. We need you back home.
> @Bee62 It has been nice that you have been able to pop in lately for a little while. How is your leg doing today?
> @Lyn W You and I always seem to miss each other. Is Lola still being a Diva?
> @JoesMum wan't it laundry and ironing day for you today?
> @Maro2Bear can't wait to see the finished Shed after you paint it with the new colour. BTW when you are done there, I need my house painted.
> @ZEROPILOT How are you doing, haven't heard from you in a While.
> @Bambam1989 love that recipe. I have a biltong (dried beef maker) and I will be trying your recipe out this weekend.
> @Toddrickfl1 How did the jelly recipe work out? Did you ever do it?
> @Momof4 Have your recovered from your camping trip and soccer/football matches yet?
> @mrnewberry ewberry how are the sprouts doing, they must be getting bigger by now?
> @Dipa, long time no see! How are you doing?
> @Gillian Moore How are you and Oli doing? Are you also experiencing some heat waves and or too much rain. Not sure which is the correct one for you at the moment.
> 
> Well, I am leaving work now and it is off to the shops, making supper and going to try and get a walk in, in the vlei before it gets too dark. I want to get in some photo's of the bird life etc for you guys. It will depend on when I am done with the chores though, so hopefully they go quickly.


You are amazing Carol. Thinking of everyone. You are a great substitute for our missing Dark Lord Adam.
*I give you the unofficial title Dark Lady Carol of the CDR.*


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hey, I've kinda been taking time away from technology for a little bit. My physical condition is getting better. I've been doing a lot of work around the house cleaning. Trying to get out and do more.
> 
> Spending time with my dogs and fish also.
> View attachment 244540
> View attachment 244541
> View attachment 244542


You are looking good Dan. Do your meds work ? 
How about the mold in your house. Can you fix the problem ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Here’s one from me!!


Thank you very much Lena ! A big hug back to you !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Now, it's just all that sports stuff. I hate sports and was waiting to come back when that has all gone away.


I like the way you are thinking Yvonne! LOL ! I hate sports too.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Shed Updste: We like the new and improved darker pine green color.
> 
> Here’s the new “look” - have to finish up the front doors and back, then the trim (going to be black).
> 
> View attachment 244574
> 
> 
> Here is the color we painted on Saturday, just turned out too light..so we went with “Pinecone Hill.”
> 
> View attachment 244576


The green color looks good. Fits perfect. Well done !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> The green color looks good. Fits perfect. Well done !



Thanks...back side 1/2 complete.... temps are rising, need to finish up..


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Son is home. The laundry starts shortly and I have a dentist checkup...
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


Good luck with the dentist checkup. A great Tuesday for you too.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks...back side 1/2 complete.... temps are riding, need to finish up..


When temps are to high while you are painting the paint will stuck on your paintbrush.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Son is home. The laundry starts shortly and I have a dentist checkup...
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!


I hope the Dentist wasn't too bad. And Good Afternoon.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are amazing Carol. Thinking of everyone. You are a great substitute for our missing Dark Lord Adam.
> *I give you the unofficial title Dark Lady Carol of the CDR.*


Aww thank you. But I am not the only one who remembers everyone and I left some people off again. But don't worry I have written all the names on a list so that I hopefully don't forget again. Lets hope I don't loose the list. The next one one should have everybody unless new members join us here.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good luck with the dentist checkup. A great Tuesday for you too.


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When temps are to high while you are painting the paint will stuck on your paintbrush.


You should say: "will stick to your paintbrush"


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aww thank you. But I am not the only one who remembers everyone and I left some people off again. But don't worry I have written all the names on a list so that I hopefully don't forget again. Lets hope I don't loose the list. The next one one should have everybody unless new members join us here.



And what about you ? How are you doing ?


----------



## CarolM

Well that didn't take long to catch up. And here I thought I was going to be reading through post after post. Glad to see everybody is busy and enjoying life - it obviously must be summer!!.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Snap.


Snappy snapping turtles snap snappy snappers


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You should say: "will stick to your paintbrush"


SORRY ! You are right. Sometimes I should read what I write once again before posting.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> And what about you ? How are you doing ?


I am good. Still haven't had coffee, although I was tempted to today. But then I thought about it and didn't. Been busy today and will be very busy tomorrow and thursday and most probably friday as well. So will not get much opportunity to visit. I'll try and pop in when I have a chance though.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Snappy snapping turtles snap snappy snappers


Say it very fast!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am good. Still haven't had coffee, although I was tempted to today. But then I thought about it and didn't. Been busy today and will be very busy tomorrow and thursday and most probably friday as well. So will not get much opportunity to visit. I'll try and pop in when I have a chance though.


I am off to coffee too but it is my decision and I miss nothing. 
Be a busy Carol and pop in as often as you can.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Say it very fast!!


You first !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> SORRY ! You are right. Sometimes I should read what I write once again before posting.


Oh don't worry. Didn't realise it was a typing error. Just thought I would give you the correction for the next time.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am off to coffee too but it is my decision and I miss nothing.
> Be a busy Carol and pop in as often as you can.


I miss the coffee. But I can live without it, it seems.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You first !


I did. There were a lot of shhh's in there when I said it fast.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh don't worry. Didn't realise it was a typing error. Just thought I would give you the correction for the next time.


Sorry, I know you don`t like ELVIS, but it fits....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I miss the coffee. But I can live without it, it seems.


You will barely overlive the time without coffee....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I did. There were a lot of shhh's in there when I said it fast.


It was my own idea the sentence with the snapping turtle. I am a poet.... LOL !
.... and it is my fault when someones tongue is breaking ....
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I know you don`t like ELVIS, but it fits....


Whahaha. yes it does fit. Maybe Mark should play it while he is painting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I like the way you are thinking Yvonne! LOL ! I hate sports too.


Actually, I can take 'em or leave 'em, but I just don't like them on TV or talking about them.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It was my own idea the sentence with the snapping turtle. I am a poet.... LOL !
> .... and it is my fault when someones tongue is breaking ....
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


That was a good one. Well done Ms Poet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> SORRY ! You are right. Sometimes I should read what I write once again before posting.


Please don't change a thing! I love when you write with an accent.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I can take 'em or leave 'em, but I just don't like them on TV or talking about them.


I generally don't watch sport at all, not on TV anyway. But got involved with the soccer because of my office.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Say it very fast!!


IT...IT...IT!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> IT...IT...IT!!!!!


Whahaha. That made me think of Stephen Kings Horror. Sabine will love that.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I miss the coffee. But I can live without it, it seems.


Every so often my son gives up coffee and he always gets terrible headaches from the caffeine withdrawal. Sounds like you're doing fine without it.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I can take 'em or leave 'em, but I just don't like them on TV or talking about them.


I have NETFLIX. Movies of all kinds ( action, commedy, romantic films... and more ), starting when I push the button, without any annoying advertises.
It costs 10 Euros a month and it is better than any free TV. I can`t bear the advertising breaks any longer. But I still have to pay for the TV I am not using any more. What a shame.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That was a good one. Well done Ms Poet.


Thank you Dark Lady Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Every so often my son gives up coffee and he always gets terrible headaches from the caffeine withdrawal. Sounds like you're doing fine without it.


I did have awfull headaches the first week. Hmm definitly not going to start with coffee again if that is going to happen everytime.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Please don't change a thing! I love when you write with an accent.


I love you for being so kind to call my faults in correct writing an accent !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have NETFLIX. Movies of all kinds ( action, commedy, romantic films... and more ), starting when I push the button, without any annoying advertises.
> It costs 10 Euros a month and it is better than any free TV. I can`t bear the advertising breaks any longer. But I still have to pay for the TV I am not using any more. What a shame.


We have NETFLIX here too. I just haven't joined it yet. Maybe one day.


----------



## CarolM

Well, It was nice to chat live with you Sabine and Yvonne. But I better get back to work. Not chat later.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That made me think of Stephen Kings Horror. Sabine will love that.


Yeah, I am a Stephen King fan ! IT was great !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We have NETFLIX here too. I just haven't joined it yet. Maybe one day.


You don`t know what you are missing. Try it.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well, It was nice to chat live with you Sabine and Yvonne. But I better get back to work. Not chat later.


Don`t work too hard. Chat later hopefully !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> You don`t know what you are missing. Try it.


I would love to get rid of cable TV. It costs me $130 a month. I was looking into Sling TV, but learned that it is a internet-based TV. I have slow internet, plus I don't want to watch TV on my computer and my TV isn't connected to the internet. Netflix is also internet-based, right? Besides, I love all the cable channels. My favorite TV watching is on cable. I wish I could find a cheaper way to see all my favorite shows. I'm not much for movies, but don't mind watching old re-runs of TV shows.


----------



## Yvonne G

Time to go out and take care of the animals. Later!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to get rid of cable TV. It costs me $130 a month. I was looking into Sling TV, but learned that it is a internet-based TV. I have slow internet, plus I don't want to watch TV on my computer and my TV isn't connected to the internet. Netflix is also internet-based, right? Besides, I love all the cable channels. My favorite TV watching is on cable. I wish I could find a cheaper way to see all my favorite shows. I'm not much for movies, but don't mind watching old re-runs of TV shows.


You pay a lot for your TV channels.  Yes, NETFLIX is internet based. Makes no sense with a slow internet.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Time to go out and take care of the animals. Later!


LATER is the key word.
I am late, very late Yvonne, but now I am growing your seeds of love and I hope the seeds will thrive although it is late...
I totally forgot them. SORRY !
I will take some pics when the little plants come out of the soil.
@Yvonne G


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, I am a Stephen King fan ! IT was great !


I like Stephen King also! I read his pet cemetery book when I was 15... I think. Maybe it was 16? Yep good book. Throw in a real life zombie oppossum at the same time and you get some really weird dreams.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I spent a lot of time on the computer this a.m. looking at freezerless refrigerators, and that made me late fixing the tortoises' morning rations. Then I came back onto the forum because standing all that time preparing the food gave me a back ache and I needed to sit for a few minutes. This means it is now 10:22a (I usually feed about 7:30a or 8a), 89F (the 'F' stands for freaking) degrees and I really don't want to go outside. Besides that, I have an aching thumb. Don't know what's wrong with it - maybe carpel tunnel of the thumb from chop, chop, chopping up all those greens for baby tortoises? Can someone please give me some sympathy?


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I spent a lot of time on the computer this a.m. looking at freezerless refrigerators, and that made me late fixing the tortoises' morning rations. Then I came back onto the forum because standing all that time preparing the food gave me a back ache and I needed to sit for a few minutes. This means it is now 10:22a (I usually feed about 7:30a or 8a), 89F (the 'F' stands for freaking) degrees and I really don't want to go outside. Besides that, I have an aching thumb. Don't know what's wrong with it - maybe carpel tunnel of the thumb from chop, chop, chopping up all those greens for baby tortoises? Can someone please give me some sympathy?


I'll give you some. Here is a big sympathetic hug!


----------



## Yvonne G

thanks, I needed that. Now I'm off to 'fight the wars' so to speak. If I don't come back in an hour or so send out the troops.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot here too today. The last three days have been a bit cooler but NO humidity. The 35% per the Weather Channel seems low..

Today, it’s in the 90’s again... our Sully has been out for a stroll, drink, a sprinkle from our hose, and now back inside his hut..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Another 90 degree plus day forecast for our region. This will be the 15th or so day above 90 this Summer...and many more on the horizon over the next fortnight. Hey it’s Summer. As long as the humidity stays “relatively” low it’s going to be a nice day.
> 
> Shed Project - all the exterior pinecone green should be done today. Might start the trim.




Ok....I’m disapointed that no punster in here picked up on the “*relatively*” low humidity pun...


----------



## Maro2Bear

L...... some of the damage inflicted on our Banana Peppers by White Tailed deer.. On the Jalapeno peppers...they ate off all the tops, with flowers...

On the bright side of things, while i was taking this pix, a Ruby Throated Hummingbird visited our feeder..


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. A very brief visit to electronic hug anyone who's around.... I'll leave a few extra hugs in corner 4 in vase anyone needs another 

Mark the shed is looking great and I am very jealous about hummingbirds!

The next few days are kind of busy... somehow we need to find somewhere for Son to live when he starts his job. There's not much time and a lot happening; diaries need rearranging!

And I have an all day meeting on Thursday. I got about 40% of the paperwork done today, but must complete the rest tomorrow... it's data analysis and numbs the brain


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....I’m disapointed that no punster in here picked up on the “*relatively*” low humidity pun...


Lol. Sorry busy catching up now. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> L...... some of the damage inflicted on our Banana Peppers by White Tailed deer.. On the Jalapeno peppers...they ate off all the tops, with flowers...
> 
> On the bright side of things, while i was taking this pix, a Ruby Throated Hummingbird visited our feeder..
> 
> View attachment 244655


I noticed that they left the jalapeno's. I wonder if the leaves have a hot flavour to them as well?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A very brief visit to electronic hug anyone who's around.... I'll leave a few extra hugs in corner 4 in vase anyone needs another
> 
> Mark the shed is looking great and I am very jealous about hummingbirds!
> 
> The next few days are kind of busy... somehow we need to find somewhere for Son to live when he starts his job. There's not much time and a lot happening; diaries need rearranging!
> 
> And I have an all day meeting on Thursday. I got about 40% of the paperwork done today, but must complete the rest tomorrow... it's data analysis and numbs the brain


Oh dear. Sounds like it is going to be hectic. Good luck as I think you are going to need it.


----------



## CarolM

Well that was a quick catch up again. Checking in early today as will be busy today. Aaaannndddd (drum roll) it is Wednesday. Half way through the week. Goooood Mooorrrrnning Cold Dark Room members ( said in Robin Williams best radio - Vietnam - voice) Have a good one. [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Sounds like it is going to be hectic. Good luck as I think you are going to need it.



And just to add to the business, we are having a couple of days of high temper on my Moderator forum (@Yvonne G will know what it’s like)

I don’t know if it’s the weather, the impending football match, it being close to the summer holidays or what, but some are behaving worse than sulky teenagers!!!! * sigh *

Good morning Carol and everyone else!

Here’s a cute dormouse picture sent by daughter yesterday. Unusually, it’s actually awake. They’re very laid back and don’t mind being handled even though you need a licence to do so because they’re so scarce. Normally, they sleep through everything!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And just to add to the business, we are having a couple of days of high temper on my Moderator forum (@Yvonne G will know what it’s like)
> 
> I don’t know if it’s the weather, the impending football match, it being close to the summer holidays or what, but some are behaving worse than sulky teenagers!!!! * sigh *
> 
> Good morning Carol and everyone else!
> 
> Here’s a cute dormouse picture sent by daughter yesterday. Unusually, it’s actually awake. They’re very laid back and don’t mind being handled even though you need a licence to do so because they’re so scarce. Normally, they sleep through everything!
> View attachment 244730


That little mouse is so cute.

And it is probably all of the above re the tempers. Pity you can't put them all in a time out in a dark corner. I am sure we can find a couple of corners here for sulky adultteens!! And they should be far enough away from each other that they cannot carry on fighting. We could even leave a note for the Woolspider (if she exits) to give them a good scare into behaving themselves.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> thanks, I needed that. Now I'm off to 'fight the wars' so to speak. If I don't come back in an hour or so send out the troops.


o-O, Alert the troops!!, Alert the troops!!, It has been more than an hour and Yvonne has not been back.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That little mouse is so cute.
> 
> And it is probably all of the above re the tempers. Pity you can't put them all in a time out in a dark corner. I am sure we can find a couple of corners here for sulky adultteens!! And they should be far enough away from each other that they cannot carry on fighting. We could even leave a note for the Woolspider (if she exits) to give them a good scare into behaving themselves.



Hmmm. What do you think the wool spider (if she exists) charges for cross forum disciplinaries ?!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey all, day off today and I really need it. Been doing 12hr days and on top of that my father is in the hospital. So it's been hectic lately, haven't had to much spare time. @CarolM Happy birthday! I haven't got to try the gelatin recipe yet, but I saw @Bambam1989 tortoise biscuit idea and I think there's a better shot at Murphy eating that then Jello so I may try that. I hope everyone has a good day today. I'm going to go watch the soccer game at the hospital with my dad and other than that it's just going to be a day to relax!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. What do you think the wool spider (if she exists) charges for cross forum disciplinaries ?!


Hopefully not too much.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all, day off today and I really need it. Been doing 12hr days and on top of that my father is in the hospital. So it's been hectic lately, haven't had to much spare time. @CarolM Happy birthday! I haven't got to try the gelatin recipe yet, but I saw @Bambam1989 tortoise biscuit idea and I think there's a better shot at Murphy eating that then Jello so I may try that. I hope everyone has a good day today. I'm going to go watch the soccer game at the hospital with my dad and other than that it's just going to be a day to relax!


Thank you Todd. I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope it is not serious and that he gets better soon - give him a big get better hug from the CDR. Enjoy your day off.[emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all, day off today and I really need it. Been doing 12hr days and on top of that my father is in the hospital. So it's been hectic lately, haven't had to much spare time. @CarolM Happy birthday! I haven't got to try the gelatin recipe yet, but I saw @Bambam1989 tortoise biscuit idea and I think there's a better shot at Murphy eating that then Jello so I may try that. I hope everyone has a good day today. I'm going to go watch the soccer game at the hospital with my dad and other than that it's just going to be a day to relax!



Sorry to hear about your father. I hope he recovers quickly. 

And thank you for the tip off. The problem with birthday notifications is that they don’t show in the app!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAROL!!!!! [emoji322][emoji512] [emoji253][emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear about your father. I hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> And thank you for the tip off. The problem with birthday notifications is that they don’t show in the app!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAROL!!!!! [emoji322][emoji512] [emoji253][emoji4]


Thank you Linda. [emoji3]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I spent a lot of time on the computer this a.m. looking at freezerless refrigerators, and that made me late fixing the tortoises' morning rations. Then I came back onto the forum because standing all that time preparing the food gave me a back ache and I needed to sit for a few minutes. This means it is now 10:22a (I usually feed about 7:30a or 8a), 89F (the 'F' stands for freaking) degrees and I really don't want to go outside. Besides that, I have an aching thumb. Don't know what's wrong with it - maybe carpel tunnel of the thumb from chop, chop, chopping up all those greens for baby tortoises? Can someone please give me some sympathy?


You have all my sympathy, even without hurting thumbs, everytime !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> thanks, I needed that. Now I'm off to 'fight the wars' so to speak. If I don't come back in an hour or so send out the troops.


Have a peaceful war.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. A very brief visit to electronic hug anyone who's around.... I'll leave a few extra hugs in corner 4 in vase anyone needs another
> 
> Mark the shed is looking great and I am very jealous about hummingbirds!
> 
> The next few days are kind of busy... somehow we need to find somewhere for Son to live when he starts his job. There's not much time and a lot happening; diaries need rearranging!
> 
> And I have an all day meeting on Thursday. I got about 40% of the paperwork done today, but must complete the rest tomorrow... it's data analysis and numbs the brain


Can I please have one hug of corner 4 ? Thank you very much !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sorry busy catching up now. [emoji23]



*




*
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU; HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CAROL; HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!!!!*







*and here is your cake !*





*

I wish you a very happy birthday and all the best for your life. I am glad to know you. You are a special person.*


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I noticed that they left the jalapeno's. I wonder if the leaves have a hot flavour to them as well?



Nagh...they wrecked havoc on the jalapeno flowers and buds... very disappointing. The jalspeno peppers that survived are gorgeous...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> And just to add to the business, we are having a couple of days of high temper on my Moderator forum (@Yvonne G will know what it’s like)
> 
> I don’t know if it’s the weather, the impending football match, it being close to the summer holidays or what, but some are behaving worse than sulky teenagers!!!! * sigh *
> 
> Good morning Carol and everyone else!
> 
> Here’s a cute dormouse picture sent by daughter yesterday. Unusually, it’s actually awake. They’re very laid back and don’t mind being handled even though you need a licence to do so because they’re so scarce. Normally, they sleep through everything!
> View attachment 244730



Cute. Very cute ‘lil mouse.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all, day off today and I really need it. Been doing 12hr days and on top of that my father is in the hospital. So it's been hectic lately, haven't had to much spare time. @CarolM Happy birthday! I haven't got to try the gelatin recipe yet, but I saw @Bambam1989 tortoise biscuit idea and I think there's a better shot at Murphy eating that then Jello so I may try that. I hope everyone has a good day today. I'm going to go watch the soccer game at the hospital with my dad and other than that it's just going to be a day to relax!



Best of luck too for you and your dad. Hope not too serious.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well that was a quick catch up again. Checking in early today as will be busy today. Aaaannndddd (drum roll) it is Wednesday. Half way through the week. Goooood Mooorrrrnning Cold Dark Room members ( said in Robin Williams best radio - Vietnam - voice) Have a good one. [emoji16]
> View attachment 244726


That is cute ! Mom with her baby torts. Cuteness alarm !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> o-O, Alert the troops!!, Alert the troops!!, It has been more than an hour and Yvonne has not been back.


Which troops ? Which troops ?
Should I call the turtle army ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

Ok... Shed Painting project completed yesterday. By the end of the day we realized it was 96F...and that’s 
why it felt so hot painting !




This morning....I popped out of bed early and went for a 2.5 hour kayaking “sprint” on a reservoir near here..lots of swimming turtles, Blue Herons... and peace n solitude.. Now it’s Time to do some grocery shopping...and settle in for England vs Croatia.


*Very Calm at 0630*






*One Sitting Heron*


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish I could remember my dreams. Almost every morning I wake up with an old song in my head and it stays there most of the day, driving me crazy, over and over. Today's song is "Wonderful Guy" from South Pacific.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=v_dXjL15ZI8

. . . over and over, "I'm as corny as Kansas in August. . ." and on and on! 

@TODD - I hope your father gets well and is able to come home soon!



Bee62 said:


> Can I please have one hug of corner 4 ? Thank you very much !


You can only use this coupon once:




@CarolM : We share a birthday month!

​


I hope this is a very special day for you!!!



Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...they wrecked havoc on the jalapeno flowers and buds... very disappointing. The jalspeno peppers that survived are gorgeous...


Deers gotta' eat too, ya know!

Two years ago was my peach tree's first great fruit year. I didn't catch them in time and most of them fell rotting to the ground. Last year I swore to pay better attention to the tree, but same thing happened. So THIS year, I went out there first of every week to inspect the fruit. And two days ago I was able to pick a whole dish pan-full of peaches. There are still many, many more left on the tree, but who likes picking fruit (rhetorical). I washed them then set the dishpan on my washing machine. This a.m. I woke up to a pretty 'ripe fruit' smell in my house. And instead of rotting on the ground, this year they're rotting on my washing machine!. I guess I'm not meant to have fresh peaches. I'm just going to dump the dishpan in my box turtle enclosures. The turtles are too small for me to have to worry about them choking on the pits.

I'm getting an earlier start on my day today. Gonna' go read the rest of the Forum, then get outside before it gets too hot!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Ok... Shed Painting project completed yesterday. By the end of the day we realized it was 96F...and that’s
> why it felt so hot painting !
> 
> View attachment 244761
> 
> 
> This morning....I popped out of bed early and went for a 2.5 hour kayaking “sprint” on a reservoir near here..lots of swimming turtles, Blue Herons... and peace n solitude.. Now it’s Time to do some grocery shopping...and settle in for England vs Croatia.
> 
> 
> *Very Calm at 0630*
> 
> View attachment 244753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Sitting Heron*
> 
> View attachment 244754


You are an early "bird".


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Thanks everybody. He's had a lot of health problems the past few years, but he recently finished chemotherapy and the cancer was gone. So we figured he was winning the battle. A few weeks ago though I realized something was not quite right with him, and within the past week he fell a couple times which is not like him. Now they think he may of had a small stroke but they haven't quite determined yet as of yesterday. I don't think he's going to be able to live by himself anymore. I have room to move him in with me but I not going to be able to be here all the time to watch and help him. So me and my brother might have some decisions to make. Fingers crossed they may be able to do some rehabilitation to get his coordination back to normal possibly.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks everybody. He's had a lot of health problems the past few years, but he recently finished chemotherapy and the cancer was gone. So we figured he was winning the battle. A few weeks ago though I realized something was not quite right with him, and within the past week he fell a couple times which is not like him. Now they think he may of had a small stroke but they haven't quite determined yet as of yesterday. I don't think he's going to be able to live by himself anymore. I have room to move him in with me but I not going to be able to be here all the time to watch and help him. So me and my brother might have some decisions to make. Fingers crossed they may be able to do some rehabilitation to get his coordination back to normal possibly.


How old is your father, Todd ?
I hope the rehabilitation will help him to get back his coordination in walking. Maybe he should use a walker even in the house. My 90 year old father do and the walker gives him more security.


----------



## Bee62

Cats and their way to sleep.......
My Baily is sleeping right to my feet. Look:


----------



## Bee62

Seeds os love, they grow !!!!
Yahhhyyyy !
@Yvonne G


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> How old is your father, Todd ?
> I hope the rehabilitation will help him to get back his coordination in walking. Maybe he should use a walker even in the house. My 90 year old father do and the walker gives him more security.


He's 64, and is the typical man. Doesn't think he needs help from anyone, and already told me he doesn't think he needs rehab. In fact he refused to stop working thru out his chemotherapy.


----------



## Moozillion

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's 64, and is the typical man. Doesn't think he needs help from anyone, and already told me he doesn't think he needs rehab. In fact he refused to stop working thru out his chemotherapy.


Oh, that sounds difficult when he wants no help and refuses help. I hope he is not to stubborn.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that sounds difficult when he wants no help and refuses help. I hope he is not to stubborn.


Thanks Bee, me too. I already told him yesterday at this point he needs to do what they tell him. I think he's understanding that now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Cats and their way to sleep.......
> My Baily is sleeping right to my feet. Look:
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244765


Silly kitty!!



Bee62 said:


> Seeds os love, they grow !!!!
> Yahhhyyyy !
> @Yvonne G
> 
> View attachment 244766
> 
> 
> View attachment 244767
> 
> 
> View attachment 244771


OH!! Lots of little sprouts!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 244772


What a cute face!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU; HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CAROL; HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and here is your cake !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I wish you a very happy birthday and all the best for your life. I am glad to know you. You are a special person.*


Thank you Sabine. Hmm that sure is a nice cake.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...they wrecked havoc on the jalapeno flowers and buds... very disappointing. The jalspeno peppers that survived are gorgeous...


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is cute ! Mom with her baby torts. Cuteness alarm !


I thought so too. Was tempted to use it for my profile pic. But I like my dragon.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Which troops ? Which troops ?
> Should I call the turtle army ?


That will do the trick. Just in case Yvonne's tortoises have taken over.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Ok... Shed Painting project completed yesterday. By the end of the day we realized it was 96F...and that’s
> why it felt so hot painting !
> 
> View attachment 244761
> 
> 
> This morning....I popped out of bed early and went for a 2.5 hour kayaking “sprint” on a reservoir near here..lots of swimming turtles, Blue Herons... and peace n solitude.. Now it’s Time to do some grocery shopping...and settle in for England vs Croatia.
> 
> 
> *Very Calm at 0630*
> 
> View attachment 244753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Sitting Heron*
> 
> View attachment 244754


Ooohhh. The Shed looks awesome. Well done on a job well done.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I wish I could remember my dreams. Almost every morning I wake up with an old song in my head and it stays there most of the day, driving me crazy, over and over. Today's song is "Wonderful Guy" from South Pacific.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=v_dXjL15ZI8
> 
> . . . over and over, "I'm as corny as Kansas in August. . ." and on and on!
> 
> @TODD - I hope your father gets well and is able to come home soon!
> 
> 
> You can only use this coupon once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CarolM : We share a birthday month!
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> I hope this is a very special day for you!!!
> 
> 
> Deers gotta' eat too, ya know!
> 
> Two years ago was my peach tree's first great fruit year. I didn't catch them in time and most of them fell rotting to the ground. Last year I swore to pay better attention to the tree, but same thing happened. So THIS year, I went out there first of every week to inspect the fruit. And two days ago I was able to pick a whole dish pan-full of peaches. There are still many, many more left on the tree, but who likes picking fruit (rhetorical). I washed them then set the dishpan on my washing machine. This a.m. I woke up to a pretty 'ripe fruit' smell in my house. And instead of rotting on the ground, this year they're rotting on my washing machine!. I guess I'm not meant to have fresh peaches. I'm just going to dump the dishpan in my box turtle enclosures. The turtles are too small for me to have to worry about them choking on the pits.
> 
> I'm getting an earlier start on my day today. Gonna' go read the rest of the Forum, then get outside before it gets too hot!


Thank you Yvonne. No wonder you are an awesome person. [emoji6] . Nice song. Although I don't think as gay as a daisy has the same meaning today. Shame on the peaches. Couldn't you use over ripe peaches to make a chukney or jam?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks everybody. He's had a lot of health problems the past few years, but he recently finished chemotherapy and the cancer was gone. So we figured he was winning the battle. A few weeks ago though I realized something was not quite right with him, and within the past week he fell a couple times which is not like him. Now they think he may of had a small stroke but they haven't quite determined yet as of yesterday. I don't think he's going to be able to live by himself anymore. I have room to move him in with me but I not going to be able to be here all the time to watch and help him. So me and my brother might have some decisions to make. Fingers crossed they may be able to do some rehabilitation to get his coordination back to normal possibly.


That sounds serious. Not nice decisions to have to make. But from the little I know you, I am sure you will make the right one. A big hug from me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Cats and their way to sleep.......
> My Baily is sleeping right to my feet. Look:
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244765


That is one very relaxed cat.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda. [emoji3]


Happy birthday to you!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 244772


Aaahhh. Thank you Bea. And a pic of my favorite little Jacques. She is really looking good.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy birthday to you!


Thank you Bambam.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Thank you Yvonne. No wonder you are an awesome person. [emoji6] . Nice song. Although I don't think as gay as a daisy has the same meaning today. Shame on the peaches. Couldn't you use over ripe peaches to make a chukney or jam?


Yeah, right. Me? Make Chutney or jam? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!














​


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right. Me? Make Chutney or jam? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Whahaha. Was worth a try.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks everybody. He's had a lot of health problems the past few years, but he recently finished chemotherapy and the cancer was gone. So we figured he was winning the battle. A few weeks ago though I realized something was not quite right with him, and within the past week he fell a couple times which is not like him. Now they think he may of had a small stroke but they haven't quite determined yet as of yesterday. I don't think he's going to be able to live by himself anymore. I have room to move him in with me but I not going to be able to be here all the time to watch and help him. So me and my brother might have some decisions to make. Fingers crossed they may be able to do some rehabilitation to get his coordination back to normal possibly.



Sometimes letting someone else do the day to day caring is the best option for all. Elderly relatives can find it very upsetting when those closest have to deal with intimate care. Using the services of professionals in a care facility can be best for everyone. 

Massive electronic hugs to you!


----------



## JoesMum

Hi everyone 

I spent far too long watching Roger Federer losing to Kevin Anderson (13-11 in the 5th set). As a Federer fan it was very stressful. 

And 90 minutes later I have to cope with Croatia v England. Not good!


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday to you Carol!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I spent far too long watching Roger Federer losing to Kevin Anderson (13-11 in the 5th set). As a Federer fan it was very stressful.
> 
> And 90 minutes later I have to cope with Croatia v England. Not good!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday to you Carol!!
> View attachment 244792


Thank you Kathy. [emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Thank you Kathy. [emoji3]



Any special plans?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I spent far too long watching Roger Federer losing to Kevin Anderson (13-11 in the 5th set). As a Federer fan it was very stressful.
> 
> And 90 minutes later I have to cope with Croatia v England. Not good!



I’m watching the game now.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all, day off today and I really need it. Been doing 12hr days and on top of that my father is in the hospital. So it's been hectic lately, haven't had to much spare time. @CarolM Happy birthday! I haven't got to try the gelatin recipe yet, but I saw @Bambam1989 tortoise biscuit idea and I think there's a better shot at Murphy eating that then Jello so I may try that. I hope everyone has a good day today. I'm going to go watch the soccer game at the hospital with my dad and other than that it's just going to be a day to relax!



So sorry to here this. Big hugs to you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I’m watching the game now.



Ut ogh........2 to 1 now....


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Carol! 





Hope you are doing something special to celebrate.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Any special plans?


Nope. Just a braai on saturday at my brothers farm as it is his birthday on saturday as well. So we are combining our birthday together and tea and cake on sunday with my hubbies side. But during the week we dont like doing anything due to work and school responsibilities that need to be done.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m watching the game now.


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ut ogh........2 to 1 now....


[emoji31]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ut ogh........2 to 1 now....


Oh noooooooo. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G I see you lurking on other threads, but no check in's here. Did we upset you or something? We are missing you.
> @DE42 Are you Okay. We are getting really worried, as we haven't heard how you are doing lately. Did the medicine help you at all?
> @Laura1412 How are you and your back doing?
> @Kristoff it has been rather punless while you have been away. We need you back home.
> @Bee62 It has been nice that you have been able to pop in lately for a little while. How is your leg doing today?
> @Lyn W You and I always seem to miss each other. Is Lola still being a Diva?
> @JoesMum wan't it laundry and ironing day for you today?
> @Maro2Bear can't wait to see the finished Shed after you paint it with the new colour. BTW when you are done there, I need my house painted.
> @ZEROPILOT How are you doing, haven't heard from you in a While.
> @Bambam1989 love that recipe. I have a biltong (dried beef maker) and I will be trying your recipe out this weekend.
> @Toddrickfl1 How did the jelly recipe work out? Did you ever do it?
> @Momof4 Have your recovered from your camping trip and soccer/football matches yet?
> @mrnewberry ewberry how are the sprouts doing, they must be getting bigger by now?
> @Dipa, long time no see! How are you doing?
> @Gillian Moore How are you and Oli doing? Are you also experiencing some heat waves and or too much rain. Not sure which is the correct one for you at the moment.
> 
> Well, I am leaving work now and it is off to the shops, making supper and going to try and get a walk in, in the vlei before it gets too dark. I want to get in some photo's of the bird life etc for you guys. It will depend on when I am done with the chores though, so hopefully they go quickly.


Hi Carol - it's not often we are in here the same time so we do misee each other. 
Yes, Lola is still being quite difficult and refusing to stay outside or getting really stressed about being left out. 
But on a more positive note, it seems he will feed himself when he's hungry and today he has eaten more during the day than he has for a long time.
So no more feeding by hand he just has to get on with it.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Hey, I've kinda been taking time away from technology for a little bit. My physical condition is getting better. I've been doing a lot of work around the house cleaning. Trying to get out and do more.
> 
> Spending time with my dogs and fish also.
> View attachment 244540
> View attachment 244541
> View attachment 244542


Good to hear Dan.
Did you manage to rehome your box turtle?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing something special to celebrate.


Aaaahhh how sweet was that. Thank you Lyn. Braai with my side of the family on saturday and tea and cake with hubbies side on sunday.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol - it's not often we are in here the same time so we do misee each other.
> Yes, Lola is still being quite difficult and refusing to stay outside or getting really stressed about being left out.
> But on a more positive note, it seems he will feed himself when he's hungry and today he has eaten more during the day than he has for a long time.
> So no more feeding by hand he just has to get on with it.


Lola's agrophobia is lonstanding and I really don't know that you will ever crack it. At least he is starting to eat now!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aaaahhh how sweet was that. Thank you Lyn. Braai with my side of the family on saturday and tea and cake with hubbies side on sunday.


Sounds like you have a lovely weekend lined up Carol - just sit back and let everyone spoil you!


----------



## DE42

Not yet. I'm trying to find it a good home.


Lyn W said:


> Good to hear Dan.
> Did you manage to rehome your box turtle?


----------



## JoesMum

The omens weren't good. Carol called the other semi final correctly, Federer lost and then England did too. Agh well, it's only sport. It means we aren't arguing over whether we watch Wimbledon or the World Cup Final on Sunday


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol - it's not often we are in here the same time so we do misee each other.
> Yes, Lola is still being quite difficult and refusing to stay outside or getting really stressed about being left out.
> But on a more positive note, it seems he will feed himself when he's hungry and today he has eaten more during the day than he has for a long time.
> So no more feeding by hand he just has to get on with it.


Well done on the tough love. It is tough on you to enforce it but the reward feels so much better when it works and they get the idea.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lola's agrophobia is lonstanding and I really don't know that you will ever crack it. At least he is starting to eat now!


Hi Linda, yes that is a relief! 
It's incredibly time consuming hand feeding. I don't know how Gillian copes.
He is still picky and refusing weeds, but will try just putting those down next and see if he changes his mind. 
That is very strange considering he has always enjoyed them before. 
I'm going to see the sanctuary where they tort sit on Sunday in case I ever need to book him in, but doubt they would take him if he needed to be fed.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like you have a lovely weekend lined up Carol - just sit back and let everyone spoil you!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda, yes that is a relief!
> It's incredibly time consuming hand feeding. I don't know how Gillian copes.
> He is still picky and refusing weeds, but will try just putting those down next and see if he changes his mind.
> That is very strange considering he has always enjoyed them before.
> I'm going to see the sanctuary where they tort sit on Sunday in case I ever need to book him in, but doubt they would take him if he needed to be fed.


Good luck and give us feedback.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well done on the tough love. It is tough on you to enforce it but the reward feels so much better when it works and they get the idea.


It's incredible how quickly he became used to hand feeding.
Up until he was ill he always fed himself.
I think he has had me well trained!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's incredible how quickly he became used to hand feeding.
> Up until he was ill he always fed himself.
> I think he has had me well trained!!!


He has done a phenomenal job in training you.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The omens weren't good. Carol called the other semi final correctly, Federer lost and then England did too. Agh well, it's only sport. It means we aren't arguing over whether we watch Wimbledon or the World Cup Final on Sunday


Oh dear I take it England lost then.
An Englishman in Swansea painted red stripes on his white house to turn the front of it into the English flag.
His Welsh wife was not impressed!
She thought he was just going to paint a small flag!


----------



## CarolM

This is me saying over and out. Enjoy the rest of your days. Good Night and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The omens weren't good. Carol called the other semi final correctly, Federer lost and then England did too. Agh well, it's only sport. It means we aren't arguing over whether we watch Wimbledon or the World Cup Final on Sunday


Yip our plan did not work out for belgium, Russia and England. Sorry


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I spent far too long watching Roger Federer losing to Kevin Anderson (13-11 in the 5th set). As a Federer fan it was very stressful.
> 
> And 90 minutes later I have to cope with Croatia v England. Not good!


Did Nadal win? That was a close match but I missed the last set.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> This is me saying over and out. Enjoy the rest of your days. Good Night and sweet dreams.


Good night Carol, Sleep well!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Did Nadal win? That was a close match but I missed the last set.


He did eventually


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> He did eventually


Yaaay!!! 
I was cheering him on!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yaaay!!!
> I was cheering him on!


Nadal v Del Potro is going to be a great semi final.

Anderson v Isner sounds less exciting. Two big servers thundering aces down the court until one makes a mistake


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Ok... Shed Painting project completed yesterday. By the end of the day we realized it was 96F...and that’s
> why it felt so hot painting !
> 
> View attachment 244761
> 
> 
> This morning....I popped out of bed early and went for a 2.5 hour kayaking “sprint” on a reservoir near here..lots of swimming turtles, Blue Herons... and peace n solitude.. Now it’s Time to do some grocery shopping...and settle in for England vs Croatia.
> 
> 
> *Very Calm at 0630*
> 
> View attachment 244753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Sitting Heron*
> 
> View attachment 244754


What a lovely way to start the day!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks everybody. He's had a lot of health problems the past few years, but he recently finished chemotherapy and the cancer was gone. So we figured he was winning the battle. A few weeks ago though I realized something was not quite right with him, and within the past week he fell a couple times which is not like him. Now they think he may of had a small stroke but they haven't quite determined yet as of yesterday. I don't think he's going to be able to live by himself anymore. I have room to move him in with me but I not going to be able to be here all the time to watch and help him. So me and my brother might have some decisions to make. Fingers crossed they may be able to do some rehabilitation to get his coordination back to normal possibly.


Sorry to hear about your Dad, Todd. 
Could he have paid help in his own home? I don't know if the US has a similar system to the UK.
Very difficult decisions to make with your Dad.
He is not an old man so I hope they can help him.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Cats and their way to sleep.......
> My Baily is sleeping right to my feet. Look:
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244765


He looks like he is having a happy dream!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's 64, and is the typical man. Doesn't think he needs help from anyone, and already told me he doesn't think he needs rehab. In fact he refused to stop working thru out his chemotherapy.


That's the sort of fighting spirit that will help him!
Well done Todd's Dad!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 244772


That is a gorgeous photo!
What a lovely little face!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Shed Updste: We like the new and improved darker pine green color.
> 
> Here’s the new “look” - have to finish up the front doors and back, then the trim (going to be black).
> 
> View attachment 244574
> 
> 
> Here is the color we painted on Saturday, just turned out too light..so we went with “Pinecone Hill.”
> 
> View attachment 244576


I love the colour. Green is my favourite!
But will you ever find it again now it is camouflaged?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For those in London, UK today... look up!
> 
> View attachment 244609


100 years for the RAF and quite a show planned I believe, but I missed it on tv.


----------



## Lyn W

Think I've finally managed to catch up with everyone's posts.
Now it's time to say goodnight.
Commiserations to all England supporters, I don't like football and haven't seen any matches but know it's a blow for everyone in UK who is, and the team.
It's a nice change to hear about an unassuming footy manager with humility - that is a novelty!!
But never mind they did well to get to the semi finals and I'm they'll still have open top bus celebrations with ticker tape when they get home!
Hope everyone has a good Thursday - the weekend is just around the corner!!!
Nos Da!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I spent a lot of time on the computer this a.m. looking at freezerless refrigerators, and that made me late fixing the tortoises' morning rations. Then I came back onto the forum because standing all that time preparing the food gave me a back ache and I needed to sit for a few minutes. This means it is now 10:22a (I usually feed about 7:30a or 8a), 89F (the 'F' stands for freaking) degrees and I really don't want to go outside. Besides that, I have an aching thumb. Don't know what's wrong with it - maybe carpel tunnel of the thumb from chop, chop, chopping up all those greens for baby tortoises? Can someone please give me some sympathy?



A big hug Yvonne! Chopping certainly could have caused the ache.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Todd. I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope it is not serious and that he gets better soon - give him a big get better hug from the CDR. Enjoy your day off.[emoji3]



Carol, was it your birthday? Did I miss it?


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks everybody. He's had a lot of health problems the past few years, but he recently finished chemotherapy and the cancer was gone. So we figured he was winning the battle. A few weeks ago though I realized something was not quite right with him, and within the past week he fell a couple times which is not like him. Now they think he may of had a small stroke but they haven't quite determined yet as of yesterday. I don't think he's going to be able to live by himself anymore. I have room to move him in with me but I not going to be able to be here all the time to watch and help him. So me and my brother might have some decisions to make. Fingers crossed they may be able to do some rehabilitation to get his coordination back to normal possibly.



A big hug to you, Todd. Hope your dad doesn’t lose his mobility. Best of luck with the tough decisions.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all, day off today and I really need it. Been doing 12hr days and on top of that my father is in the hospital. So it's been hectic lately, haven't had to much spare time. @CarolM Happy birthday! I haven't got to try the gelatin recipe yet, but I saw @Bambam1989 tortoise biscuit idea and I think there's a better shot at Murphy eating that then Jello so I may try that. I hope everyone has a good day today. I'm going to go watch the soccer game at the hospital with my dad and other than that it's just going to be a day to relax!



Prayers for your dad , you and family!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip our plan did not work out for belgium, Russia and England. Sorry



It’s alright. You did your best.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This is me saying over and out. Enjoy the rest of your days. Good Night and sweet dreams.



Good night. And happy belated birthday, dear friend! [emoji173]️


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Truly thank everybody for your thoughts and warm wishes. Did find out today that he's had a series of small strokes. Luckily he is a veteran so all medical treatment and after care is paid for. Definitely will have to do some form of rehab, just not determined when or how long yet. They have a lot more tests to run. I do appreciate everyone in here in this lovely room. Thanks


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night. And happy belated birthday, dear friend! [emoji173]️


Thank you Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Truly thank everybody for your thoughts and warm wishes. Did find out today that he's had a series of small strokes. Luckily he is a veteran so all medical treatment and after care is paid for. Definitely will have to do some form of rehab, just not determined when or how long yet. They have a lot more tests to run. I do appreciate everyone in here in this lovely room. Thanks


Always Todd. That is what we do here. Worry about everybody. Send get well vibes. Talk sport (Yvonne and Sabine - please don't go!![emoji6]) and of course brag about our babies. Thinking of your Dad and glad that his medical expenses are at least covered. Now to get your Dad with the program. Good luck.[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Quick check in. Hope everyone is having a good Thursday. Ciao for now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Thursday..... more heat and humidity here on East Coast... havent had rain in ages.

The darn deer got even more of our tomatoes last night.... nice fresh buds...all gone :-(

Shed front before.
.




And after.. the pine green looks great, and another project completed.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thursday..... more heat and humidity here on East Coast... havent had rain in ages.
> 
> The darn deer got even more of our tomatoes last night.... nice fresh buds...all gone :-(
> 
> Shed front before.
> .
> View attachment 244859
> 
> 
> 
> And after.. the pine green looks great, and another project completed.
> View attachment 244860


Oh dear on the tomatoes. Naughty deer.

The shed does look great. All you need is a bamboo mat, some cushions and few Japanese tea cups and a Japanese tea pot and whala you have a Japanese tea house.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I thought so too. Was tempted to use it for my profile pic. But I like my dragon.[emoji3]


Your dragon is cute too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine. Hmm that sure is a nice cake.


Don`t tell your hubby what the cake contains.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is one very relaxed cat.


Baily the cat is more like a dog. Maybe because he drank too much puppy dog milk on my female dog when she was pseudopregnanced.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAROL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 244772


Jaques is smiling... it seems so. She is soo cute.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> He looks like he is having a happy dream!


My Baily is a happy cat. Always in a good mood. He is very social and relaxed.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Truly thank everybody for your thoughts and warm wishes. Did find out today that he's had a series of small strokes. Luckily he is a veteran so all medical treatment and after care is paid for. Definitely will have to do some form of rehab, just not determined when or how long yet. They have a lot more tests to run. I do appreciate everyone in here in this lovely room. Thanks


We appreciate that you are our roommate, Todd. Glad that you have found us.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thursday..... more heat and humidity here on East Coast... havent had rain in ages.
> 
> The darn deer got even more of our tomatoes last night.... nice fresh buds...all gone :-(
> 
> Shed front before.
> .
> View attachment 244859
> 
> 
> 
> And after.. the pine green looks great, and another project completed.
> View attachment 244860


Looks like new ! Good work done.
Btw..... when the deer eats your tomatoes, you can eat the deer ? LOL ! Yummy fresh tomatoe deer meat.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a pix of sunset yesterday evening on a farm here in western Maryland that only grows, yep, you guessed it.. sunflowers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a pix of sunset yesterday evening on a farm here in western Maryland that only grows, yep, you guessed it.. sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 244864


Dang that's pretty!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a pix of sunset yesterday evening on a farm here in western Maryland that only grows, yep, you guessed it.. sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 244864



That’s a dove hunters dream here in the south... lol.
It’s beautiful! Looks like it belongs on a calendar.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thursday..... more heat and humidity here on East Coast... havent had rain in ages.
> 
> The darn deer got even more of our tomatoes last night.... nice fresh buds...all gone :-(
> 
> Shed front before.
> .
> View attachment 244859
> 
> 
> 
> And after.. the pine green looks great, and another project completed.
> View attachment 244860



I love the color choices!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a pix of sunset yesterday evening on a farm here in western Maryland that only grows, yep, you guessed it.. sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 244864



It doesn’t even look real!!
Can I use it on my FB wall?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> It doesn’t even look real!!
> Can I use it on my FB wall?



You can...id make sure to include Maria’s name on there. She’s the one who took the pix... but it was posted on TWITTER, so meant to share and enjoy


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thursday..... more heat and humidity here on East Coast... havent had rain in ages.
> 
> The darn deer got even more of our tomatoes last night.... nice fresh buds...all gone :-(
> 
> Shed front before.
> .
> View attachment 244859
> 
> 
> 
> And after.. the pine green looks great, and another project completed.
> View attachment 244860



That shed looks gorgeous. Can I move in?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Looks like new ! Good work done.
> Btw..... when the deer eats your tomatoes, you can eat the deer ? LOL ! Yummy fresh tomatoe deer meat.



Exactly what I suggested. That’s my girl!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That shed looks gorgeous. Can I move in?



Hmmmm. Your roommate would include Mr Shredder and Mr Mower. So sure..


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> You can...id make sure to include Maria’s name on there. She’s the one who took the pix... but it was posted on TWITTER, so meant to share and enjoy



Thank you!! It’s beautiful!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> You can...id make sure to include Maria’s name on there. She’s the one who took the pix... but it was posted on TWITTER, so meant to share and enjoy



Is Maria your wife?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm. Your roommate would include Mr Shredder and Mr Mower. So sure..



I don’t know about Mr Shedder, but I hear mowers are like husbands: They are difficult to get started, and then they don't work half the time.
 Just kidding. Please don’t tell husband I said this.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Exactly what I suggested. That’s my girl!


I never said that I don`t eat meat.....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm. Your roommate would include Mr Shredder and Mr Mower. So sure..


I like Mr. Shredder and Mr. Mower when they sleep.....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know about Mr Shedder, but I hear mowers are like husbands: They are difficult to get started, and then they don't work half the time.
> Just kidding. Please don’t tell husband I said this.


Wahahaha ! That`s true ! I like the way you are thinking.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Think I've finally managed to catch up with everyone's posts.
> Now it's time to say goodnight.
> Commiserations to all England supporters, I don't like football and haven't seen any matches but know it's a blow for everyone in UK who is, and the team.
> It's a nice change to hear about an unassuming footy manager with humility - that is a novelty!!
> But never mind they did well to get to the semi finals and I'm they'll still have open top bus celebrations with ticker tape when they get home!
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday - the weekend is just around the corner!!!
> Nos Da!!!


Night night Lyn. Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Carol, was it your birthday? Did I miss it?


Yesv it was. But not to worry. I am so over birthdays at my age.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Don`t tell your hubby what the cake contains.


Noooooo. Never. Our little secret.!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Baily the cat is more like a dog. Maybe because he drank too much puppy dog milk on my female dog when she was pseudopregnanced.


Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a pix of sunset yesterday evening on a farm here in western Maryland that only grows, yep, you guessed it.. sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 244864


Oh wow. How beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know about Mr Shedder, but I hear mowers are like husbands: They are difficult to get started, and then they don't work half the time.
> Just kidding. Please don’t tell husband I said this.


Whahaha. That is so funny. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thursday..... more heat and humidity here on East Coast... havent had rain in ages.
> 
> The darn deer got even more of our tomatoes last night.... nice fresh buds...all gone :-(
> 
> Shed front before.
> .
> View attachment 244859
> 
> 
> 
> And after.. the pine green looks great, and another project completed.
> View attachment 244860


Nice job on the shed. I absolutely hate painting. That's one thing I'll pay a contractor to do any day rather than have to do myself!

I had to give up on a garden. I had a nice big one first few years I lived here but it was almost like the word got out to all the forest critters. Every year after that they ate everything I planted as soon as it sprouted. I tried all kinds of things to keep them away but nothing worked.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hope everyone had a great day. It's absolutely sweltering here in GA these past few days. Kind of glad I work in a freezer . My tortoise Murphy seems to be enjoying it outside though. I've been spraying him down with the hose every so often to keep him cool.


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hope everyone had a great day. It's absolutely sweltering here in GA these past few days. Kind of glad I work in a freezer . My tortoise Murphy seems to be enjoying it outside though. I've been spraying him down with the hose every so often to keep him cool.


Hot here too. I work outside until about 11a then I come in and take a cooling shower and vegetate the rest of the day. For the next 7 days our over night temp is going to be 75F or above. When it doesn't cool off more than that at night you wake up to a HOT house!!! We're on our 14th consecutive day over 100f.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

It’s been my quarterly governor standards panels today - 3 two hour panels and a 1 hour summative meeting - a very data heavy day. 

I made a conscious effort to go out for a 15 minute brisk walk in each of the breaks between the meetings today and it really helped both my back and my concentration. 

I got home to a riot on my Moderator forum so a thread has been closed, posts deleted and a few stern PMs sent [emoji849]

I hope you all had a good day. Hopefully mine will be less busy


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Hot here too. I work outside until about 11a then I come in and take a cooling shower and vegetate the rest of the day. For the next 7 days our over night temp is going to be 75F or above. When it doesn't cool off more than that at night you wake up to a HOT house!!! We're on our 14th consecutive day over 100f.



Wow....we’ve been hot, humid and no rain in a long time now. But 14 days above 100 is crazy hot. Stay cooool and hydrated.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all. 
A bit cooler here today and thunderstorms are forecast for tomorrow so they should clear the air.
Hopefully no lightning strikes will cause fires.
The low reservoirs have finally hit the news with tips on how to save water.
Wonder if my neighbours will forfeit their pool (that comes out every year and takes up all their garden) or at least one of their washing machines (they have a second in their garden and are pumping the water into a soak away!)

I've heard a good tip - save water and bath (or shower) with a friend!!! 
He/She can bring their own loofah!


----------



## Lyn W

Just been out to check on my frogs (a second one has joined the first in my 'pond').
I've set up my wildlife camera again to watch them but it's mainly filming next doors cats.
Wish I knew how to get rid of them - the electronic cat deterrent doesn't seem to make any difference.
if we weren't short of water I'd get a motion detector water hose.
Apologies to cat lovers but I don't like them using my garden as a giant litter tray!!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Just been out to check on my frogs (a second one has joined the first in my 'pond').
> I've set up my wildlife camera again to watch them but it's mainly filming next doors cats.
> Wish I knew how to get rid of them - the electronic cat deterrent doesn't seem to make any difference.
> if we weren't short of water I'd get a motion detector water hose.
> Apologies to cat lovers but I don't like them using my garden as a giant litter tray!!



Borrow a friends big dog for a few days!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s been so dry, the little finches decided to check out our gutter this morning for drops of water and food..


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....we’ve been hot, humid and no rain in a long time now. But 14 days above 100 is crazy hot. Stay cooool and hydrated.


My grand daughter is in New Jersey, so I get the heat index from her all the time. Thank goodness we don't have the humidity you folks do. It would be hard to take!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Just been out to check on my frogs (a second one has joined the first in my 'pond').
> I've set up my wildlife camera again to watch them but it's mainly filming next doors cats.
> Wish I knew how to get rid of them - the electronic cat deterrent doesn't seem to make any difference.
> if we weren't short of water I'd get a motion detector water hose.
> Apologies to cat lovers but I don't like them using my garden as a giant litter tray!!


I've heard that tossing moth balls around in the garden where the cats like to go makes them think twice about using that spot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s been so dry, the little finches decided to check out our gutter this morning for drops of water and food..
> 
> View attachment 244895


 Aw, how cute. don't you have a bird bath? I've got this one near my front porch:




. . . but I have so many cats that there are never any birds down within cat range.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Borrow a friends big dog for a few days!


Had my sisters dog to stay a couple of weeks ago - didn't make any difference.
Maybe I need a much bigger dog?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s been so dry, the little finches decided to check out our gutter this morning for drops of water and food..
> 
> View attachment 244895


I have several water trays down for birds and other small mammals.
It's tough for them at the moment.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, how cute. don't you have a bird bath? I've got this one near my front porch:
> 
> View attachment 244897
> 
> 
> . . . but I have so many cats that there are never any birds down within cat range.



Yep...have a few around the garden. You know animals....birds...and reptiles - they all want something else.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I've heard that tossing moth balls around in the garden where the cats like to go makes them think twice about using that spot.


That sounds like a possible deterrent,
I'll try that.
Hope I can catch enough moths!


----------



## Lyn W

Just read that cats don't like lemon thyme and I have a pot of that so will just go and move it.


----------



## Lyn W

It's heads under wings and beaks under blankets time for me!
So Nos Da and have a great Friday - doorway to the weekend


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> That is a gorgeous photo!
> What a lovely little face!!


Thank you, Lyn!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Jaques is smiling... it seems so. She is soo cute.


Thank you, Bee!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> That sounds like a possible deterrent,
> I'll try that.
> Hope I can catch enough moths!


*LOL!!!!!*


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That sounds like a possible deterrent,
> I'll try that.
> Hope I can catch enough moths!



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery. 



His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!


Very cool! Im one of those people that finds animals other people think are creepy, cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That sounds like a possible deterrent,
> I'll try that.
> Hope I can catch enough moths!



Ouch!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hot here too. I work outside until about 11a then I come in and take a cooling shower and vegetate the rest of the day. For the next 7 days our over night temp is going to be 75F or above. When it doesn't cool off more than that at night you wake up to a HOT house!!! We're on our 14th consecutive day over 100f.


Eina, That must be very uncomfortable.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> It’s been my quarterly governor standards panels today - 3 two hour panels and a 1 hour summative meeting - a very data heavy day.
> 
> I made a conscious effort to go out for a 15 minute brisk walk in each of the breaks between the meetings today and it really helped both my back and my concentration.
> 
> I got home to a riot on my Moderator forum so a thread has been closed, posts deleted and a few stern PMs sent [emoji849]
> 
> I hope you all had a good day. Hopefully mine will be less busy


Well done and doing so well with your back. Funny enough last week the osteopath and I were discussing going for a 15min walk ehenever my was sore - that was his recommendation btw.

It is sad when adults cannot behave like adults. But I do suppose when people feel strongly about something then the emotions take over and they forget how to behave in a civilised manner. Maybe they should start teaching anger management in schools so that people can actually start to practice it. They teach that you can't bully people and you cannot fight etc, BUT they don't teach you actually how to manage your anger when you get angry. It would be interesting to see if they taught that to toddlers and up everyday (making it a compulsory subject) if it would help people at all.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> A bit cooler here today and thunderstorms are forecast for tomorrow so they should clear the air.
> Hopefully no lightning strikes will cause fires.
> The low reservoirs have finally hit the news with tips on how to save water.
> Wonder if my neighbours will forfeit their pool (that comes out every year and takes up all their garden) or at least one of their washing machines (they have a second in their garden and are pumping the water into a soak away!)
> 
> I've heard a good tip - save water and bath (or shower) with a friend!!!
> He/She can bring their own loofah!


They gave that tip out here as well when the whole drought thing started. So I told my two boys that they should share a shower and their Dad and I would share a shower. They looked at me in horror. It was fun poking their leg. In fact I had fun with that message for days.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Just been out to check on my frogs (a second one has joined the first in my 'pond').
> I've set up my wildlife camera again to watch them but it's mainly filming next doors cats.
> Wish I knew how to get rid of them - the electronic cat deterrent doesn't seem to make any difference.
> if we weren't short of water I'd get a motion detector water hose.
> Apologies to cat lovers but I don't like them using my garden as a giant litter tray!!


That is what you have dogs for. My dogs keep the neighbours cats away very nicely.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, how cute. don't you have a bird bath? I've got this one near my front porch:
> 
> View attachment 244897
> 
> 
> . . . but I have so many cats that there are never any birds down within cat range.


I almost thought the tortoise statue was real.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!


What an unusual pet to have. Very cute though.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch!


Whahaha. I only got it when I read your ouch. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Thank goodness it's FRIDAY!!! Yay. Can't wait for the work day to finish so my weekend can start.

Happy Friday everybody. Hopefully it cools down for everyone on your side. We have had rain here yesterday the whole day and today in bursts. But those bursts have been rather heavy downpours. Rain Rain come again tomorrow. Oh wait I am going to the farm tomorrow. Okay come again tomorrow morning and clear up in the afternoon.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What an unusual pet to have. Very cute though.



Not a pet. This is a wild bat in sick bay. You have to have a license to handle bats in the UK.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not a pet. This is a wild bat in sick bay. You have to have a license to handle bats in the UK.


aaahhh. I was wondering if it was a pet or sanctuary care when I was typing pet. Good to know.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha ha.


You laugh but he really do ! Every time my dog is pseudopregnand she has milk and thisl old big, fat tomcat is drinking the milk like a dog puppy. When I see them the next time I will make a pic and upload it.
It is true.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> A bit cooler here today and thunderstorms are forecast for tomorrow so they should clear the air.
> Hopefully no lightning strikes will cause fires.
> The low reservoirs have finally hit the news with tips on how to save water.
> Wonder if my neighbours will forfeit their pool (that comes out every year and takes up all their garden) or at least one of their washing machines (they have a second in their garden and are pumping the water into a soak away!)
> 
> I've heard a good tip - save water and bath (or shower) with a friend!!!
> He/She can bring their own loofah!


Soak with your tortoise and you safe water too !  but be aware of the poop....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!


Nice little bat. Does he try to bite ? Why does he should eat mealworms ? They don`t fly. Bats eat insects that fly.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness it's FRIDAY!!! Yay. Can't wait for the work day to finish so my weekend can start.
> 
> Happy Friday everybody. Hopefully it cools down for everyone on your side. We have had rain here yesterday the whole day and today in bursts. But those bursts have been rather heavy downpours. Rain Rain come again tomorrow. Oh wait I am going to the farm tomorrow. Okay come again tomorrow morning and clear up in the afternoon.


Hi Carol. Would you be so kind and take some pics for us of the farm ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello all! It's MY "good morning!!" time, so Good Morning to you all! Hope you have wonderful days. I'm going grocery shopping.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You laugh but he really do ! Every time my dog is pseudopregnand she has milk and thisl old big, fat tomcat is drinking the milk like a dog puppy. When I see them the next time I will make a pic and upload it.
> It is true.


Maybe your dog thinks your cat is a dog as well. I would love to see a picture when you do take one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. Would you be so kind and take some pics for us of the farm ?


I am planning to. Will post them as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all! It's MY "good morning!!" time, so Good Morning to you all! Hope you have wonderful days. I'm going grocery shopping.


Good Luck. I don't like grocery shopping.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!



How cute is he?!?! Love him!!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> That is what you have dogs for. My dogs keep the neighbours cats away very nicely.


My dogs wait til the climb the fence then ambush them... Then I have to go bury a cat, well what's left of it.

Morning everyone!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hot here too. I work outside until about 11a then I come in and take a cooling shower and vegetate the rest of the day. For the next 7 days our over night temp is going to be 75F or above. When it doesn't cool off more than that at night you wake up to a HOT house!!! We're on our 14th consecutive day over 100f.



We had that last week! I hate it!! 
I am grateful that I can run my air 24/7!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Hot and hotter again today with no end or rain in sight. The once lush lawns and gardens in our area are all brown and parched. Early this Spring we were 15 inches above normal = green city. Then, the tides and sand shifted...the rain clouds dried up and blew away to be replaced by sun rays and high humidity. No sign of rain or cooler temps in sight.

Today, since the shed project was officially finished yesterday, we went out kayaking early to Galesville MD, one of our favorite locations. Quaint little fishing/sailing village on the Chesapeake Bay and West River.

Hope everyone has great weekends..

Two quick pix..

*The Harbor Area
*



*And Peace n Quiet
*


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My dogs wait til the climb the fence then ambush them... Then I have to go bury a cat, well what's left of it.
> 
> Morning everyone!


Oopsie.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 244998


So cute.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Hot and hotter again today with no end or rain in sight. The once lush lawns and gardens in our area are all brown and parched. Early this Spring we were 15 inches above normal = green city. Then, the tides and sand shifted...the rain clouds dried up and blew away to be replaced by sun rays and high humidity. No sign of rain or cooler temps in sight.
> 
> Today, since the shed project was officially finished yesterday, we went out kayaking early to Galesville MD, one of our favorite locations. Quaint little fishing/sailing village on the Chesapeake Bay and West River.
> 
> Hope everyone has great weekends..
> 
> Two quick pix..
> 
> *The Harbor Area
> *
> View attachment 245023
> 
> 
> *And Peace n Quiet
> *
> View attachment 245022


I like the peace and quiet one. Just my kind of scene.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok... hot or cold, rain or shine, parched or not.

This looks good....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... hot or cold, rain or shine, parched or not.
> 
> This looks good....
> 
> View attachment 245028


Can't go wrong with nutella


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Sorry I haven't been able to give the CDR my full attention in the last couple of weeks. I am not sure much will change for the next couple, but I am trying to keep up.

Firstly, congratulations to South Africa's Kevin Anderson who is through to the final of Wimbledon after a marathon 5 setter that went to 26-24 in the fifth...and yes I did watch it; I now have the other semi on tv. A local hero for Carol 

In between tennis we are trying to find accomodation for Son who starts his permanent post grad job at the end of this month. I was supposed to take him to the location this afternoon but the motorways were so completely stuffed that I took him to the train station instead and he went flat hunting alone. 

I also have paperwork for yet another school governor meeting on Monday to complete... And for a pupil disciplinary on Thursday that requires working with a translator because the parents first language is not English and the teenage student concerned has been taking advantage of this. (I actually think the student may realise that everyone, including their parents, are on to them now!)

Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are going to see the England v India cricket one day international. After a few days relief, it has turned hot again here. My sister and Mum who live much further north have finally had rain today; I am jealous!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven't been able to give the CDR my full attention in the last couple of weeks. I am not sure much will change for the next couple, but I am trying to keep up.
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to South Africa's Kevin Anderson who is through to the final of Wimbledon after a marathon 5 setter that went to 26-24 in the fifth...and yes I did watch it; I now have the other semi on tv. A local hero for Carol
> 
> In between tennis we are trying to find accomodation for Son who starts his permanent post grad job at the end of this month. I was supposed to take him to the location this afternoon but the motorways were so completely stuffed that I took him to the train station instead and he went flat hunting alone.
> 
> I also have paperwork for yet another school governor meeting on Monday to complete... And for a pupil disciplinary on Thursday that requires working with a translator because the parents first language is not English and the teenage student concerned has been taking advantage of this. (I actually think the student may realise that everyone, including their parents, are on to them now!)
> 
> Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are going to see the England v India cricket one day international. After a few days relief, it has turned hot again here. My sister and Mum who live much further north have finally had rain today; I am jealous!



Good update... it’s good to be “busy” and not idle! Have fun at the cricket match....that is definitely one sport that is hard to follow... especially the games that go one for days...and stop for tea.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good update... it’s good to be “busy” and not idle! Have fun at the cricket match....that is definitely one sport that is hard to follow... especially the games that go one for days...and stop for tea.


Yes. It is very hard to explain to foreigners from non-cricketing nations that a match can go on for 5 days with breaks for lunch and tea ... and still end in a draw


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> Yes. It is very hard to explain to foreigners from non-cricketing nations that a match can go on for 5 days with breaks for lunch and tea ... and still end in a draw


The only thing I know about cricket is they chirp at night in my backyard


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The only thing I know about cricket is they chirp at night in my backyard


Not in the UK they don't [emoji23] It's not warm enough here!

Cricket is a slow game, I would say marginally more interesting than baseball (and yes I have been to matches in Baltimore and Boston), but with considerably less intelligible rules to those not used to it. I am not sure I understand the rules fully, but I have a better idea than many


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Not in the UK they don't [emoji23] It's not warm enough here!
> 
> Cricket is a slow game, I would say marginally more interesting than baseball (and yes I have been to matches in Baltimore and Boston), but with considerably less intelligible rules to those not used to it. I am not sure I understand the rules fully, but I have a better idea than many



I’d go with a Sticky Toffee Pudding over a Sticky Wicket any day..... that said, i do like the nice V-neck sweaters that cricketeers wear. Quite sporty. 

Long story short....back in University, we went to Bermuda for a month-long marine biology course. I remember watching a test match on tv after many margaritas and not having a clue! But no one did.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Long story short....back in University, we went to Bermuda for a month-long marine biology course. I remember watching a test match on tv after many margaritas and not having a clue! But no one did.


[emoji23]

The West Indian islands are mad about cricket and back then the West Indian Cricket team was the best in the workd by miles.

Watching cricket having had "one too many margaritas" is how many do it  When going to Lord's, as we are today, you can take in one bottle of champagne per person! Few sporting venues allow you to take in any drinks at all let alone alcohol (Wimbledon is another exception on drinks and alcohol)


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is out again. Temperatures are heading for 30+ again. A few parts of the country had some much needed rain yesterday, but we didn't even get any serious cloud.

I am awake early and listening to the starlings squabble at our bird feeders while I enjoy my first cup of (decaf) coffee of the day.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven't been able to give the CDR my full attention in the last couple of weeks. I am not sure much will change for the next couple, but I am trying to keep up.
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to South Africa's Kevin Anderson who is through to the final of Wimbledon after a marathon 5 setter that went to 26-24 in the fifth...and yes I did watch it; I now have the other semi on tv. A local hero for Carol
> 
> In between tennis we are trying to find accomodation for Son who starts his permanent post grad job at the end of this month. I was supposed to take him to the location this afternoon but the motorways were so completely stuffed that I took him to the train station instead and he went flat hunting alone.
> 
> I also have paperwork for yet another school governor meeting on Monday to complete... And for a pupil disciplinary on Thursday that requires working with a translator because the parents first language is not English and the teenage student concerned has been taking advantage of this. (I actually think the student may realise that everyone, including their parents, are on to them now!)
> 
> Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are going to see the England v India cricket one day international. After a few days relief, it has turned hot again here. My sister and Mum who live much further north have finally had rain today; I am jealous!


Unfortunately I don't watch tennis nor cricket but i believe it was quite a match last night. Anderson had to work hard for his win.
Hmm I have always said that adults can take lesson from kids on manipulation as they are masters at it. I hope the kid learns better and starts to behave properly. 
If your son can travel overseas on his own then he should be fine to find his own place too. Good luck to him and I hope he finds the perfect place. 

Enjoy the cricket - hope it is exciting and that England win.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes. It is very hard to explain to foreigners from non-cricketing nations that a match can go on for 5 days with breaks for lunch and tea ... and still end in a draw


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’d go with a Sticky Toffee Pudding over a Sticky Wicket any day..... that said, i do like the nice V-neck sweaters that cricketeers wear. Quite sporty.
> 
> Long story short....back in University, we went to Bermuda for a month-long marine biology course. I remember watching a test match on tv after many margaritas and not having a clue! But no one did.


After a few margaritas who cares![emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out again. Temperatures are heading for 30+ again. A few parts of the country had some much needed rain yesterday, but we didn't even get any serious cloud.
> 
> I am awake early and listening to the starlings squabble at our bird feeders while I enjoy my first cup of (decaf) coffee of the day.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


Good Morning Linda
Decaf coffee sounds good especially in the peace and quiet of early morning. I love sleeping late but when I do get up early I love the peace and quiet of early mornings.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All
It is not quit early morning. The ground is wet from the rain we had yesterday but the sun is out. It has that chilled early morning fresh clean smell in the air and it is Saturday. What could be better. 
I am doing laundry today as we want to go watch Ant man and wasp tomorrow morning before tea and cake in the afternoon.
I hope everyone has an awesome Saturday. Not catch you later.


----------



## CarolM

A good poor mans pudding for winter. Taking it to the braai tonight on the farm - Bread pudding.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!


So beautiful, I love bats.
Seems these animals are able to wind us humans around there little claws!!
Hope Billy is fully recovered soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Soak with your tortoise and you safe water too !  but be aware of the poop....


Lola rarely poops in his soak so I don't have to worry about that but I do use the water on the garden or sore it in a big bin.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven't been able to give the CDR my full attention in the last couple of weeks. I am not sure much will change for the next couple, but I am trying to keep up.
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to South Africa's Kevin Anderson who is through to the final of Wimbledon after a marathon 5 setter that went to 26-24 in the fifth...and yes I did watch it; I now have the other semi on tv. A local hero for Carol
> 
> In between tennis we are trying to find accomodation for Son who starts his permanent post grad job at the end of this month. I was supposed to take him to the location this afternoon but the motorways were so completely stuffed that I took him to the train station instead and he went flat hunting alone.
> 
> I also have paperwork for yet another school governor meeting on Monday to complete... And for a pupil disciplinary on Thursday that requires working with a translator because the parents first language is not English and the teenage student concerned has been taking advantage of this. (I actually think the student may realise that everyone, including their parents, are on to them now!)
> 
> Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are going to see the England v India cricket one day international. After a few days relief, it has turned hot again here. My sister and Mum who live much further north have finally had rain today; I am jealous!


Busy busy busy Linda - no rest for the wicked!!
That was an incredible match and so pleased Anderson won even though they are so evenly matched.
What a lovely modest guy!
Hope JoesBro finds somewhere soon and enjoy the cricket!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yes. It is very hard to explain to foreigners from non-cricketing nations that a match can go on for 5 days with breaks for lunch and tea ... and still end in a draw


 Although I am British - I don't understand it myself


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The only thing I know about cricket is they chirp at night in my backyard


I had a grasshopper or cricket on my garden the other night - sounded quite tropical out there!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is out again. Temperatures are heading for 30+ again. A few parts of the country had some much needed rain yesterday, but we didn't even get any serious cloud.
> 
> I am awake early and listening to the starlings squabble at our bird feeders while I enjoy my first cup of (decaf) coffee of the day.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


We had a heavy shower yesterday - for about 10 minutes! 
I was hoping for at least a couple of hours.
It usually rains when the school holidays begin so maybe next weekend it will start and finish in September.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I’d go with a Sticky Toffee Pudding over a Sticky Wicket any day..... that said, i do like the nice V-neck sweaters that cricketeers wear. Quite sporty.
> 
> Long story short....back in University, we went to Bermuda for a month-long marine biology course. I remember watching a test match on tv after many margaritas and not having a clue! But no one did.


That's my sort of cricket!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> A good poor mans pudding for winter. Taking it to the braai tonight on the farm - Bread pudding.
> View attachment 245097


Oh yes I forgot......
the birthday celebrations start here!
Hope you have a lovely weekend with the family, Carol!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> A good poor mans pudding for winter. Taking it to the braai tonight on the farm - Bread pudding.
> View attachment 245097



That is my Brothers very favorite dish. Every time he comes to stay with me, he asks if I will make it. Would you share your recipe please? Yours looks amazing!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, thankfully it's a bit overcast here today, but it's not going to last long. 
I am going to paint my garden bench today - inspired by Mark's efforts on his shed. 
I'm a messy painter so will probably end up with more on me than the bench.
I may do my picket fence too - depends of I've any paint left
Anyway hope you have all made a good start to Saturday and have a very enjoyable weekend.
Better go and find my old paint clothes and brushes.
Catch you all later!
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes I forgot......
> the birthday celebrations start here!
> Hope you have a lovely weekend with the family, Carol!


Thank you Lyn


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That is my Brothers very favorite dish. Every time he comes to stay with me, he asks if I will make it. Would you share your recipe please? Yours looks amazing!


Lemon zest. Vanilla essence. Apricot jam. Milk . Eggs. Bread. Butter or margarine. Cinnamon and sugar. I butter the slices of bread and spread apricot jam on them. Cut them up into quarters. Throw them into the bowl. Then i mix about 500ml of milk 6 eggs the lemon zest, vanilla essence ( a capful), sugar and cinnamon together and pour the mixture over the bread. I push the bread pieces into the liquid mixture until they are all covered and more or less soaked it up. Sprinkle sugar and cinnamon over the top. Squeeze some lemon juice also over the top . Put it into the oven and bake until it is done. Sorry no exact measurements as i generally cook by feel.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, thankfully it's a bit overcast here today, but it's not going to last long.
> I am going to paint my garden bench today - inspired by Mark's efforts on his shed.
> I'm a messy painter so will probably end up with more on me than the bench.
> I may do my picket fence too - depends of I've any paint left
> Anyway hope you have all made a good start to Saturday and have a very enjoyable weekend.
> Better go and find my old paint clothes and brushes.
> Catch you all later!
> TTFN


Lol. You sound like me. Good luck with the painting.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> A good poor mans pudding for winter. Taking it to the braai tonight on the farm - Bread pudding.
> View attachment 245097



Looks scrumptious.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lemon zest. Vanilla essence. Apricot jam. Milk . Eggs. Bread. Butter or margarine. Cinnamon and sugar. I butter the slices of bread and spread apricot jam on them. Cut them up into quarters. Throw them into the bowl. Then i mix about 500ml of milk 6 eggs the lemon zest, vanilla essence ( a capful), sugar and cinnamon together and pour the mixture over the bread. I push the bread pieces into the liquid mixture until they are all covered and more or less soaked it up. Sprinkle sugar and cinnamon over the top. Squeeze some lemon juice also over the top . Put it into the oven and bake until it is done. Sorry no exact measurements as i generally cook by feel.[emoji6]



That’s good enough for me!! Thank you. I never cook something exactly the same twice


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all! It's MY "good morning!!" time, so Good Morning to you all! Hope you have wonderful days. I'm going grocery shopping.


Since my sullies are getting bigger and bigger I have to go grocery shopping every third day. Seems I need urgent an extra fridge for all the tortoise lettuce !
They are eating me out of my house


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all! It's MY "good morning!!" time, so Good Morning to you all! Hope you have wonderful days. I'm going grocery shopping.


Morning !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Maybe your dog thinks your cat is a dog as well. I would love to see a picture when you do take one.


I think my dog thinks she would like to have a baby ! Even when it is a cat baby.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am planning to. Will post them as soon as I get a chance.


Yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> My dogs wait til the climb the fence then ambush them... Then I have to go bury a cat, well what's left of it.
> 
> Morning everyone!


That is not nice. My dogs won`t kill cats.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like the peace and quiet one. Just my kind of scene.


Mine too.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... hot or cold, rain or shine, parched or not.
> 
> This looks good....
> 
> View attachment 245028


That is yummy with every weather.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The only thing I know about cricket is they chirp at night in my backyard


I love those chrickets too. Making a wonderful noise. I sleep like a baby when I hear them chirping.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Although I am British - I don't understand it myself


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! I'm going outside early this a.m. We're on our 15th consecutive day of three digit (F) weather.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s good enough for me!! Thank you. I never cook something exactly the same twice


Lol. Me neither.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Since my sullies are getting bigger and bigger I have to go grocery shopping every third day. Seems I need urgent an extra fridge for all the tortoise lettuce !
> They are eating me out of my house


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji300] [emoji300]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone! I'm going outside early this a.m. We're on our 15th consecutive day of three digit (F) weather.


[emoji274] [emoji274] [emoji274] and here is some snow or ice to cool you down[emoji300] [emoji300]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!


 Bats are WONDERFUL!!!!!!! 
Your daughter gets to do the COOLEST things!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Yes. It is very hard to explain to foreigners from non-cricketing nations that a match can go on for 5 days with breaks for lunch and tea ... and still end in a draw


I canNOT even grasp  this concept... 
A British South African friend who is a very keen cricket fan once tried to explain it to me but to no avail...


----------



## Moozillion

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The only thing I know about cricket is they chirp at night in my backyard


Same here!!!!!  (...they're deafening these nights- unless that's cicadas I'm hearing...)


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> A good poor mans pudding for winter. Taking it to the braai tonight on the farm - Bread pudding.
> View attachment 245097


I LOOOOVE bread pudding!!!!  It's quite popular here in The South as well. I wonder how similar or different our recipes are...


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Although I am British - I don't understand it myself


Thanks for that- I feel better now!


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOVE bread pudding!!!!  It's quite popular here in The South as well. I wonder how similar or different our recipes are...



Send me yours as well and I will have my brother compare them for you .[emoji108]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Lemon zest. Vanilla essence. Apricot jam. Milk . Eggs. Bread. Butter or margarine. Cinnamon and sugar. I butter the slices of bread and spread apricot jam on them. Cut them up into quarters. Throw them into the bowl. Then i mix about 500ml of milk 6 eggs the lemon zest, vanilla essence ( a capful), sugar and cinnamon together and pour the mixture over the bread. I push the bread pieces into the liquid mixture until they are all covered and more or less soaked it up. Sprinkle sugar and cinnamon over the top. Squeeze some lemon juice also over the top . Put it into the oven and bake until it is done. Sorry no exact measurements as i generally cook by feel.[emoji6]


OOH!!!! That's very interesting!!! I've never seen a recipe using jam on the bread! I'll have to give it a try!
Our version is basically identical except we don't use jam, lemon juice or zest, and we use a topping of a buttery, creamy Rum Sauce poured over after it's cooked. It may be the rum sauce that makes it so popular...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I LOOOOVE bread pudding!!!!  It's quite popular here in The South as well. I wonder how similar or different our recipes are...


I posted my recipe for Ellie-May. You have most probably read it by now. The lemon zest was an addition I added recently and love it that way now.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Send me yours as well and I will have my brother compare them for you .[emoji108]


Lol.


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> Send me yours as well and I will have my brother compare them for you .[emoji108]


I bet ours are very similar: Break dried bread into pieces in a pan (some people add raisins, I don't but I sometimes add sliced peaches) Combine eggs, milk, sugar cinnamon and vanilla in a bowl; mix well. Pour over bread, pushing down pieces that float. Bake.

Over the years I have made changes to the basic recipe: I use chunks of French bread rather than slices, and let the bread sit a good while to soak up the milk. I sometimes use more and different spices, especially if I add the peaches. I don't usually bother with a sauce, or if I do, I just make a simple warm vanilla or cinnamon sauce to pour over. I don't like mine too sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> OOH!!!! That's very interesting!!! I've never seen a recipe using jam on the bread! I'll have to give it a try!
> Our version is basically identical except we don't use jam, lemon juice or zest, and we use a topping of a buttery, creamy Rum Sauce poured over after it's cooked. It may be the rum sauce that makes it so popular...


Hmm the rum sauce sounds very nice. I would eat it but the rest of the house is non alcoholic[emoji33] . BUT that would mean more for me. Yummy[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Hmm the rum sauce sounds very nice. I would eat it but the rest of the house is none alcoholic[emoji33] . BUT that would mean more for me. Yummy[emoji3] [emoji3]


Mine is quite sweet. We serve it with ideal milk when dished up. Or custard if you like it sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I bet ours are very similar: Break dried bread into pieces in a pan (some people add raisins, I don't but I sometimes add sliced peaches) Combine eggs, milk, sugar cinnamon and vanilla in a bowl; mix well. Pour over bread, pushing down pieces that float. Bake.
> 
> Over the years I have made changes to the basic recipe: I use chunks of French bread rather than slices, and let the bread sit a good while to soak up the milk. I sometimes use more and different spices, especially if I add the peaches. I don't usually bother with a sauce, or if I do, I just make a simple warm vanilla or cinnamon sauce to pour over. I don't like mine too sweet.


I must try your recipe. It sounds awesome.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> I had a grasshopper or cricket on my garden the other night - sounded quite tropical out there!


I miss the sound of crickets. There doesn't seem to be any here in my area. 
We've got grasshoppers though, but they don't sound as nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon.
I made a start on my painting but the Addams family next door were out in force so didn't stay too long.
Actually that's an insult to the Addams Family as I don't think they ever uttered even a mild swear word, while my neighbours cannot string 2 words together without using really offensive language! 
So I've been watching the tennis on and off, in between trying to make Lola stay outside.
I have discovered that I have charlock mustard plants growing which Lola made a beeline for and was about to tuck in to them but as I wasn't sure what they were had to stop him. The Tortoise Table says they can be fed in moderation but not with other goitrogenic foods. I don't have many but will keep an eye on him. 
Hope your days have been good so far.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all..

We took a drive early this morning to see the acres and acres of sunflowers planted at the McKee-Beshers Wildlife Management area. I posted a few twitter pix from others earlier in the week, but we wanted to go visit ourselves.

Lots of bumblebees, yellow finches and other wildlife all about. Lots of birds for sure...(and people).


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I miss the sound of crickets. There doesn't seem to be any here in my area.
> We've got grasshoppers though, but they don't sound as nice.


Mine was probably a grasshopper but it was lovely to hear.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Send me yours as well and I will have my brother compare them for you .[emoji108]


Hello EllieMay I don't believe I have welcomed you to the CDR.
What area of East Texas are you in? I'm originally from East Texas myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all..
> 
> We took a drive early this morning to see the acres and acres of sunflowers planted at the McKee-Beshers Wildlife Management area. I posted a few twitter pix from others earlier in the week, but we wanted to go visit ourselves.
> 
> Lots of bumblebees, yellow finches and other wildlife all about. Lots of birds for sure...(and people).
> 
> View attachment 245121
> View attachment 245122
> View attachment 245123


That's wonderful!
It's great that people grow things for the wildlife.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I miss the sound of crickets. There doesn't seem to be any here in my area.
> We've got grasshoppers though, but they don't sound as nice.



Interesting. No crickets out there in Washington... i know they are much louder here when overnight temps are high. Maybe your evenings cool down, not as activd...


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting. No crickets out there in Washington... i know they are much louder here when overnight temps are high. Maybe your evenings cool down, not as activd...


There may be crickets in Washington but just not near my property. In the 3 years that we have been here I've never seen or heard a cricket[emoji20] .


----------



## Maro2Bear

One last pix of some bumblebees on the sunflowers..


----------



## Lyn W

Doesn't it cheer you up to see nature at work.
Lovely!


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> OOH!!!! That's very interesting!!! I've never seen a recipe using jam on the bread! I'll have to give it a try!
> Our version is basically identical except we don't use jam, lemon juice or zest, and we use a topping of a buttery, creamy Rum Sauce poured over after it's cooked. It may be the rum sauce that makes it so popular...



It’s definately the rum sauce that everyone in the south recognizes.. I bake a lot but I don’t ever remember eating a bread pudding.. Billy ( my brother) is coming in next weekend to stay with us & im going to hook him up. !


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello EllieMay I don't believe I have welcomed you to the CDR.
> What area of East Texas are you in? I'm originally from East Texas myself.



Thanks! We live in Marshall. I grew up just a couple towns away , have never lived too far away and work the tri-state area 5 days a week. I get to listen to crickets, bullfrogs, coyotes every night [emoji16]. What part of Tx for you?


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Thanks! We live in Marshall. I grew up just a couple towns away , have never lived too far away and work the tri-state area 5 days a week. I get to listen to crickets, bullfrogs, coyotes every night [emoji16]. What part of Tx for you?


Originally from just south of Lufkin. I grew up living the country life, I miss it quite a bit.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Moozillion said:


> OOH!!!! That's very interesting!!! I've never seen a recipe using jam on the bread! I'll have to give it a try!
> Our version is basically identical except we don't use jam, lemon juice or zest, and we use a topping of a buttery, creamy Rum Sauce poured over after it's cooked. It may be the rum sauce that makes it so popular...


I love to cook with Wine and Rum....

Sometimes I even put it in the food


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A good poor mans pudding for winter. Taking it to the braai tonight on the farm - Bread pudding.
> View attachment 245097



Now that looks like what we would call bread and butter pudding. The bread is soaked in an egg custard?

I adore it!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lemon zest. Vanilla essence. Apricot jam. Milk . Eggs. Bread. Butter or margarine. Cinnamon and sugar. I butter the slices of bread and spread apricot jam on them. Cut them up into quarters. Throw them into the bowl. Then i mix about 500ml of milk 6 eggs the lemon zest, vanilla essence ( a capful), sugar and cinnamon together and pour the mixture over the bread. I push the bread pieces into the liquid mixture until they are all covered and more or less soaked it up. Sprinkle sugar and cinnamon over the top. Squeeze some lemon juice also over the top . Put it into the oven and bake until it is done. Sorry no exact measurements as i generally cook by feel.[emoji6]



It is bread and butter pudding. I have a recipe where you use sliced Pain au Chocolat (Chocolate Croissants) and spread it with orange marmalade ... place in the dish and soak in egg custard before baking.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I canNOT even grasp  this concept...
> A British South African friend who is a very keen cricket fan once tried to explain it to me but to no avail...


There are 11 people in a team. 


Both teams get two innings - like Baseball. 

You have two batsmen on the pitch at a time each stood at either end of the batting strip in front of posts called a wicket. Bowlers bowl 6 balls to one end and then 6 balls to the other end in turn repeatedly. 

If someone hits the ball, both batsmen run to the opposite end of the wicket and if they get there without being caught or stumped (the ball knocking over the wicket before the batsman reaches it) then they score a point called a run. 

If the ball is caught or the batsman is stumped then he is out and a new batsman comes on. When everyone is out, the teams swap over and a new innings starts. 

A single innings can take a very long time with 11 players in each team. When cricket was first played a couple of hundred years ago there were no time limits and a match could go on for a couple of weeks or more which is somewhat impractical!

So the game got time limits. For international matches it is 5 days and for county matches 3 days. 

Club sides play much quicker versions of the game that can be played in one day (which is what we saw today) or just an evening. They are limited by the number of balls bowled.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I hope you had a good day 

JoesDad flies to New Delhi, India tomorrow evening where he’s working for the week. 

He has worked there a lot over the years, including one stint of 17 months so he’s looking forward to meeting up with friends. 

I have never been yet. It’s on the list, but JoesDad needs not to be working so we can go visit some places together!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Originally from just south of Lufkin. I grew up living the country life, I miss it quite a bit.



I can imagine.. I left after high school as far as Arlington for college.. then back again! Swore I’d never go back to the city!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Now that looks like what we would call bread and butter pudding. The bread is soaked in an egg custard?
> 
> I adore it!


Yip. Correct.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It is bread and butter pudding. I have a recipe where you use sliced Pain au Chocolat (Chocolate Croissants) and spread it with orange marmalade ... place in the dish and soak in egg custard before baking.


Yummy. That sounds like an awesome one as well. Although croissants are expensive. Going to have to try them all out and see which one the boys like.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello EllieMay I don't believe I have welcomed you to the CDR.
> What area of East Texas are you in? I'm originally from East Texas myself.


What. Is EllieMay new to the CDR? I thought she was a returning room mate. So sorry EllieMay. Welcome to the cold dark rooms. Watch out for the woolspider (if she exists) . Poke a jellyfish for a little bit of light. Montgomery should be around in the morning with some tea or coffee depending on your choice and the one legged pirate is available in the evenings for something stronger, that is if he is not causing nonsense. Don't get lost in the catacombs if you do try and find a jellyfish to light the way back.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> One last pix of some bumblebees on the sunflowers..
> 
> View attachment 245124
> View attachment 245125
> View attachment 245126


Those ate stunning photos.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I love to cook with Wine and Rum....
> 
> Sometimes I even put it in the food


Whahaha.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Those ate stunning photos.



Thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I love to cook with Wine and Rum....
> 
> Sometimes I even put it in the food


I would need quite a lot of wine and rum before considering to cook


----------



## CarolM

It is 1 in the morning. But I promised some photos for you. It was dark by the time we got to the farm so I will go on another weekend and take some photos during the day.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is 1 in the morning. But I promised some photos for you. It was dark by the time we got to the farm so I will go on another weekend and take some photos during the day.
> View attachment 245135
> View attachment 245136
> View attachment 245137
> View attachment 245138
> View attachment 245139
> View attachment 245140
> View attachment 245141
> View attachment 245142
> View attachment 245143


Now that's what I call a BBQ!
Looks great even in the dark.
Love the chicken or duck (are those webbed feet?) strolling in as if he was invited - hope he didn't end up on the BBQ!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Now that's what I call a BBQ!
> Looks great even in the dark.
> Love the chicken or duck (are those webbed feet?) strolling in as if he was invited - hope he didn't end up on the BBQ!


Lol. It was a duck. And no he was not on the menu. And that is what we call a Braai [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed!
I've been out to set my camera to keep an eye on my frogs. 
One was out of the water and the other still in. 
The blinking cat was still hanging around their home last night!
Drastic measures are called for - if only I knew what!
Anyway Nos Da and sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. It was a duck. And no he was not on the menu. And that is what we call a Braai [emoji6]


Looks like great fun Carol I hope you had a good time, good food, and good company!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Looks like great fun Carol I hope you had a good time good food and good company!


Thank you. Yes I did.[emoji3]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you. Yes I did.[emoji3]


One celebration down - one to go!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed!
> I've been out to set my camera to keep an eye on my frogs.
> One was out of the water and the other still in.
> The blinking cat was still hanging around their home last night!
> Drastic measures are called for - if only I knew what!
> Anyway Nos Da and sleep well.


The cat is a tough one. Wish I could help. Cameras are fun. Yiu get to see so much you wouldn't normally.
Good Night Lyn. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> One celebration down - one to go!


Lol. Totally.


----------



## Lyn W

Good night Carol, take care.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good night Carol, take care.


You too. And good luck with the cat and your frogs.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> What. Is EllieMay new to the CDR? I thought she was a returning room mate. So sorry EllieMay. Welcome to the cold dark rooms. Watch out for the woolspider (if she exists) . Poke a jellyfish for a little bit of light. Montgomery should be around in the morning with some tea or coffee depending on your choice and the one legged pirate is available in the evenings for something stronger, that is if he is not causing nonsense. Don't get lost in the catacombs if you do try and find a jellyfish to light the way back.



Lmao... I’m going to have one more glass of wine & read that again!


----------



## EllieMay

Good night new friends


----------



## Momof4

I tried to catch up!!
My daughter is in another soccer “football” tournament and they made the semifinals! Poor kids played on hot artificial turf and their feet were burning thru their cleats. 
Back at it tomorrow and my better half come home from China after a 2 week trip.


----------



## Momof4

Looking forward to the World Cup! A few friends are heading to a Pub for the 8am game but I’ll be in my PJ’s drinking coffee since our game is in the afternoon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a bright but cooler start to Sunday here. 
No substantial rain in the forecast for the week yet which we really need as we now have forest fires on the nearby hills 
Don't think any homes are threatened, but it will certainly affect the wildlife. 
There are ospreys in that area and it's where I relocated all the slow worms a few years back so worried about them. 
Hopefully it will soon be under control, I think helicopters have been dropping water. 

I'll be popping in to the open day at the International Tortoise Association sanctuary later in Sully which is about 25 miles away. 
It just looks like an ordinary big house in a residential area with a large garden on Google Earth,which would be fine for smaller torts but not sure how they have enough room for the sulcatas and leopards they keep - they certainly don't have acres of land. Anyway will let you know later. 
Hope everyone has a good Sunday 
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All. Lots of updates already. SA BBQ looked great...

I’m soon off to Oxford for a full day of kayaking on the Tred Avon River. unfortunately, no WC watching for me..

*The Trip. * In spite of the place names, Oxford is not Merry Olde England, this is an old colonial town in the heart of the Eastern Shore of Maryland. We will launch right from town and paddle up the Tred Avon River, Trippe Creek and Goldsborough Creek.

It makes a good place for visitors and weekends - http://www.oxfordmd.net/about.html

The launch point -


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It is 1 in the morning. But I promised some photos for you. It was dark by the time we got to the farm so I will go on another weekend and take some photos during the day.
> View attachment 245135
> View attachment 245136
> View attachment 245137
> View attachment 245138
> View attachment 245139
> View attachment 245140
> View attachment 245141
> View attachment 245142
> View attachment 245143


Wow ! Awesome interesting pics. Thank you. Please take more.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all..
> 
> We took a drive early this morning to see the acres and acres of sunflowers planted at the McKee-Beshers Wildlife Management area. I posted a few twitter pix from others earlier in the week, but we wanted to go visit ourselves.
> 
> Lots of bumblebees, yellow finches and other wildlife all about. Lots of birds for sure...(and people).
> 
> View attachment 245121
> View attachment 245122
> View attachment 245123


What an insect paradise. I love sunflowers and bumblebees. Buuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All. Lots of updates already. SA BBQ looked great...
> 
> I’m soon off to Oxford for a full day of kayaking on the Tred Avon River. unfortunately, no WC watching for me..
> 
> *The Trip. * In spite of the place names, Oxford is not Merry Olde England, this is an old colonial town in the heart of the Eastern Shore of Maryland. We will launch right from town and paddle up the Tred Avon River, Trippe Creek and Goldsborough Creek.
> 
> It makes a good place for visitors and weekends - http://www.oxfordmd.net/about.html
> 
> The launch point -
> View attachment 245162



You really make me want breakout our kayaks! We don’t rivers and lakes in Ca. Most are man made reservoirs for our drinking water. 
I’m not strong enough for the ocean but I can paddle at the bays. Nothing as gorgeous your views!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's a bright but cooler start to Sunday here.
> No substantial rain in the forecast for the week yet which we really need as we now have forest fires on the nearby hills
> Don't think any homes are threatened, but it will certainly affect the wildlife.
> There are ospreys in that area and it's where I relocated all the slow worms a few years back so worried about them.
> Hopefully it will soon be under control, I think helicopters have been dropping water.
> 
> I'll be popping in to the open day at the International Tortoise Association sanctuary later in Sully which is about 25 miles away.
> It just looks like an ordinary big house in a residential area with a large garden on Google Earth,which would be fine for smaller torts but not sure how they have enough room for the sulcatas and leopards they keep - they certainly don't have acres of land. Anyway will let you know later.
> Hope everyone has a good Sunday
> TTFN


I hope they allow you to take pictures for us.


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> Thanks! We live in Marshall. I grew up just a couple towns away , have never lived too far away and work the tri-state area 5 days a week. I get to listen to crickets, bullfrogs, coyotes every night [emoji16]. What part of Tx for you?


My hubby is a Texas boy: he grew up in Hereford and McGregor. His dad and both uncles lived in Austin and hubby went to high school in Austin.  I can testify first-hand that Texans are a great bunch of people!


----------



## Moozillion

Well, New Orleans had WAAAY too much excitement this weekend.
Saturday morning around 7:00 am, a keeper saw Valerio, the zoo's male jaguar, LOOSE ON THE ZOO GROUNDS. Jaguars are the 3rd largest cat in the world and THE largest in the Americas (Yes, bigger even than cougars and mountain lions). A mature male can be 2 feet tall at the shoulder and up to 6 feet long from nose to BASE of tail. They weigh up to 210 lbs.
The zookeeper followed the emergency protocol they had been taught: FIRST secure YOURSELF in a building then radio the situation to the central office. (Although, if faced with a wild jaguar, my FIRST step would have been to take a large poop in my pants, but I digress..)

The vet and zookeepers managed to locate, sedate and recapture the animal. They found he had killed 4 alpacas and mauled a 5th, which died overnight despite intensive medical attention; leaving the zoo with NO alpacas. He had killed one emu, killed a fox and mauled 3 others. One fox died overnight; one remains critical and the 3rd seems to be ok. The zoo remained closed all of Saturday but reopened Sunday.

The zoo staff said that Valerio is a normal 3 year old male jaguar who was just doing what jaguars do, and he will NOT be euthanized.
A search revealed that the roof of the jaguar enclosure "had been compromised" and repairs are rapidly under way.


----------



## Momof4

Valerio was born here at the Dan Diego Zoo. I’m glad he won’t be euthanized. He was only doing what he was born to do!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Well, New Orleans had WAAAY too much excitement this weekend.
> Saturday morning around 7:00 am, a keeper saw Valerio, the zoo's male jaguar, LOOSE ON THE ZOO GROUNDS. Jaguars are the 3rd largest cat in the world and THE largest in the Americas (Yes, bigger even than cougars and mountain lions). A mature male can be 2 feet tall at the shoulder and up to 6 feet long from nose to BASE of tail. They weigh up to 210 lbs.
> The zookeeper followed the emergency protocol they had been taught: FIRST secure YOURSELF in a building then radio the situation to the central office. (Although, if faced with a wild jaguar, my FIRST step would have been to take a large poop in my pants, but I digress..)
> 
> The vet and zookeepers managed to locate, sedate and recapture the animal. They found he had killed 4 alpacas and mauled a 5th, which died overnight despite intensive medical attention; leaving the zoo with NO alpacas. He had killed one emu, killed a fox and mauled 3 others. One fox died overnight; one remains critical and the 3rd seems to be ok. The zoo remained closed all of Saturday but reopened Sunday.
> 
> The zoo staff said that Valerio is a normal 3 year old male jaguar who was just doing what jaguars do, and he will NOT be euthanized.
> A search revealed that the roof of the jaguar enclosure "had been compromised" and repairs are rapidly under way.


Very sad for the animals killed and injured but as already said just his instinct so I'm glad he won't euthanised too. 
I think many people in those circumstances would need a change of underwear Bea!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I hope they allow you to take pictures for us.


My nephew took some and he will send them to me, but I won't be booking Lola in here any day soon


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I hope they allow you to take pictures for us.


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Well, New Orleans had WAAAY too much excitement this weekend.
> Saturday morning around 7:00 am, a keeper saw Valerio, the zoo's male jaguar, LOOSE ON THE ZOO GROUNDS. Jaguars are the 3rd largest cat in the world and THE largest in the Americas (Yes, bigger even than cougars and mountain lions). A mature male can be 2 feet tall at the shoulder and up to 6 feet long from nose to BASE of tail. They weigh up to 210 lbs.
> The zookeeper followed the emergency protocol they had been taught: FIRST secure YOURSELF in a building then radio the situation to the central office. (Although, if faced with a wild jaguar, my FIRST step would have been to take a large poop in my pants, but I digress..)
> 
> The vet and zookeepers managed to locate, sedate and recapture the animal. They found he had killed 4 alpacas and mauled a 5th, which died overnight despite intensive medical attention; leaving the zoo with NO alpacas. He had killed one emu, killed a fox and mauled 3 others. One fox died overnight; one remains critical and the 3rd seems to be ok. The zoo remained closed all of Saturday but reopened Sunday.
> 
> The zoo staff said that Valerio is a normal 3 year old male jaguar who was just doing what jaguars do, and he will NOT be euthanized.
> A search revealed that the roof of the jaguar enclosure "had been compromised" and repairs are rapidly under way.


I am glad that they are not killing the Jaguar. As it was just doing what they do. Sad about the other animals though. Was it a man made compromise or natural I wonder.


----------



## CarolM

My weekend is almost done so sad[emoji24][emoji24]. But before i go here are some post cards. I also wanted to take a pic of the seagulls but they wouldn't stay still. There was also a small bird with blue and orange that I wanted to take a pic of but that one also flew away before I could take a pic[emoji21].
The 2nd pic is through the window of the lighthouse.
Some pics of the beach by woodbridge Island. And of the mountain by Claremont.
Rue climbing into the water bowl while enjoying outside time.
One of Kang going in for a bite.
One of Clark playing hide and seek


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening hope you've had good days so far.
I wasn't too impressed with the sanctuary. 
I appreciate what they are trying to do, and provide a home to unwanted or found torts, and maybe I was expecting too much, but sadly there was a lot lacking.
There was a lot of overcrowding in very small enclosures. Especially for the Sullies and Leopards. They mixed species and the diet today for every species was cabbage and chunks of cucumber; they'd had a donation of trays of iceberg lettuce from a store so I assume that will be on the menu tomorrow. Not a weed in sight! 
I didn't manage to ask any questions but I managed to point some soon-to-be tort owners in the direction of TTF so they could see the care sheets and find out more before their baby arrives. 
I didn't stay long and I didn't become a member as from what I saw I wouldn't want to leave Lola there. Maybe I'm being unfair and they were busy with their open day so not as organised as usual, I will have to pop in another Sunday when it's quieter to see if it's better.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> My weekend is almost done so sad[emoji24][emoji24]. But before i go here are some post cards. I also wanted to take a pic of the seagulls but they wouldn't stay still. There was also a small bird with blue and orange that I wanted to take a pic of but that one also flew away before I could take a pic[emoji21].
> The 2nd pic is through the window of the lighthouse.
> Some pics of the beach by woodbridge Island. And of the mountain by Claremont.
> Rue climbing into the water bowl while enjoying outside time.
> One of Kang going in for a bite.
> One of Clark playing hide and seek
> View attachment 245184
> View attachment 245185
> View attachment 245186
> View attachment 245187
> View attachment 245188
> View attachment 245189
> View attachment 245190
> View attachment 245191
> View attachment 245195
> View attachment 245196
> View attachment 245197


Lovely pics Carol, especially the ones of Clark peeing through the hole and Rue's little legs 
They are beautiful torts.
Hope your tea party went well.


----------



## CarolM

Oh that is so sad. When you visit next time maybe you should point them to the TFO.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely pics Carol, especially the one of Clark peeing through the hole.
> They are beautiful torts.
> Hope your tea party went well.


It did thank you. Too much cake though. I have decided that from tomorrow I am going to have a cleaner and less fattening way of eating. And hopefully I can lose some weight. [emoji4]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It did thank you. Too much cake though. I have decided that from tomorrow I am going to have a cleaner and less fattening way of eating. And hopefully I can lose some weight. [emoji4]


It's your birthday - you're allowed to indulge yourself. 
I'm going out for afternoon tea after work tomorrow so sandwiches and lots of cakes for me too!
I had a voucher given to me for Xmas so my sister and I are going to use it!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh that is so sad. When you visit next time maybe you should point them to the TFO.


Their advice sheets seemed to be pretty much in line with what I've learned here, so I was quite optimistic when I first found out about them.
Maybe their normal days are better though.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Valerio was born here at the Dan Diego Zoo. I’m glad he won’t be euthanized. He was only doing what he was born to do!


Oh, WOW!!! I had no idea he was born there!!!!! COOL!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's your birthday - you're allowed to indulge yourself.
> I'm going out for afternoon tea after work tomorrow so sandwiches and lots of cakes for me too!
> I had a voucher given to me for Xmas so my sister and I are going to use it!


That sounds awesome. Yummy. Is it a High Tea place?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Their advice sheets seemed to be pretty much in line with what I've learned here, so I was quite optimistic when I first found out about them.
> Maybe their normal days are better though.


I hope so.


----------



## CarolM

Can anyone tell me if this is Rue starting to shed or something else?


----------



## CarolM

Well it is late and tomorrow is a work day. So good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That sounds awesome. Yummy. Is it a High Tea place?


Well, it is on a hill!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well it is late and tomorrow is a work day. So good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Sorry missed you Carol - my sister phoned.
Sleep well and enjoy the week ahead.
Last week for me then freedom for 6 weeks!!!
Night, Night


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is Rue starting to shed or something else?
> View attachment 245212


What a lovely face!
Do you mean the flaky skin?
I know some torts do shed but I don't know for sure if that's what it looks like.
However, I am sure that someone will be able to tell you soon though.


----------



## Lyn W

My bed beckons.
The weekend has flown by again!
Wishing you all a very pleasant Monday.
See you soon
Nos Da.


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> My hubby is a Texas boy: he grew up in Hereford and McGregor. His dad and both uncles lived in Austin and hubby went to high school in Austin.  I can testify first-hand that Texans are a great bunch of people!



Thank you! I think so.. I married a Louisiana boy.. but I brought him back to Texas[emoji16].


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> Well, New Orleans had WAAAY too much excitement this weekend.
> Saturday morning around 7:00 am, a keeper saw Valerio, the zoo's male jaguar, LOOSE ON THE ZOO GROUNDS. Jaguars are the 3rd largest cat in the world and THE largest in the Americas (Yes, bigger even than cougars and mountain lions). A mature male can be 2 feet tall at the shoulder and up to 6 feet long from nose to BASE of tail. They weigh up to 210 lbs.
> The zookeeper followed the emergency protocol they had been taught: FIRST secure YOURSELF in a building then radio the situation to the central office. (Although, if faced with a wild jaguar, my FIRST step would have been to take a large poop in my pants, but I digress..)
> 
> The vet and zookeepers managed to locate, sedate and recapture the animal. They found he had killed 4 alpacas and mauled a 5th, which died overnight despite intensive medical attention; leaving the zoo with NO alpacas. He had killed one emu, killed a fox and mauled 3 others. One fox died overnight; one remains critical and the 3rd seems to be ok. The zoo remained closed all of Saturday but reopened Sunday.
> 
> The zoo staff said that Valerio is a normal 3 year old male jaguar who was just doing what jaguars do, and he will NOT be euthanized.
> A search revealed that the roof of the jaguar enclosure "had been compromised" and repairs are rapidly under way.



That is so sad but I’m sure thankful he wasn’t put down. !


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Well, New Orleans had WAAAY too much excitement this weekend.
> Saturday morning around 7:00 am, a keeper saw Valerio, the zoo's male jaguar, LOOSE ON THE ZOO GROUNDS. Jaguars are the 3rd largest cat in the world and THE largest in the Americas (Yes, bigger even than cougars and mountain lions). A mature male can be 2 feet tall at the shoulder and up to 6 feet long from nose to BASE of tail. They weigh up to 210 lbs.
> The zookeeper followed the emergency protocol they had been taught: FIRST secure YOURSELF in a building then radio the situation to the central office. (Although, if faced with a wild jaguar, my FIRST step would have been to take a large poop in my pants, but I digress..)
> 
> The vet and zookeepers managed to locate, sedate and recapture the animal. They found he had killed 4 alpacas and mauled a 5th, which died overnight despite intensive medical attention; leaving the zoo with NO alpacas. He had killed one emu, killed a fox and mauled 3 others. One fox died overnight; one remains critical and the 3rd seems to be ok. The zoo remained closed all of Saturday but reopened Sunday.
> 
> The zoo staff said that Valerio is a normal 3 year old male jaguar who was just doing what jaguars do, and he will NOT be euthanized.
> A search revealed that the roof of the jaguar enclosure "had been compromised" and repairs are rapidly under way.



[emoji33]

What idiot compromises a big cat enclosure?!

That person needs euthanizing not the cat (OK punishing) I hope there is cctv to identify them


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> My weekend is almost done so sad[emoji24][emoji24]. But before i go here are some post cards. I also wanted to take a pic of the seagulls but they wouldn't stay still. There was also a small bird with blue and orange that I wanted to take a pic of but that one also flew away before I could take a pic[emoji21].
> The 2nd pic is through the window of the lighthouse.
> Some pics of the beach by woodbridge Island. And of the mountain by Claremont.
> Rue climbing into the water bowl while enjoying outside time.
> One of Kang going in for a bite.
> One of Clark playing hide and seek
> View attachment 245184
> View attachment 245185
> View attachment 245186
> View attachment 245187
> View attachment 245188
> View attachment 245189
> View attachment 245190
> View attachment 245191
> View attachment 245195
> View attachment 245196
> View attachment 245197



Wow!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening hope you've had good days so far.
> I wasn't too impressed with the sanctuary.
> I appreciate what they are trying to do, and provide a home to unwanted or found torts, and maybe I was expecting too much, but sadly there was a lot lacking.
> There was a lot of overcrowding in very small enclosures. Especially for the Sullies and Leopards. They mixed species and the diet today for every species was cabbage and chunks of cucumber; they'd had a donation of trays of iceberg lettuce from a store so I assume that will be on the menu tomorrow. Not a weed in sight!
> I didn't manage to ask any questions but I managed to point some soon-to-be tort owners in the direction of TTF so they could see the care sheets and find out more before their baby arrives.
> I didn't stay long and I didn't become a member as from what I saw I wouldn't want to leave Lola there. Maybe I'm being unfair and they were busy with their open day so not as organised as usual, I will have to pop in another Sunday when it's quieter to see if it's better.



Oh dear  

You are not being unfair. These facilities don’t have to be licensed and are set up by well-meaning people with little proper knowledge. 

You are quite right not to entrust them with Lola. 

My friend runs a guinea pig rescue that is part of an informal network around the country. She has visited some of the others and, while many are OK, is appalled by some of the others.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sorry missed you Carol - my sister phoned.
> Sleep well and enjoy the week ahead.
> Last week for me then freedom for 6 weeks!!!
> Night, Night



Ooh. You break up early. Schools here break up on the 24th!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is Rue starting to shed or something else?
> View attachment 245212



Perfectly normal shedding skin. 

Snakes do it all in one go. Torts spend long periods looking tatty. It will rub off as Rue goes about. Don’t try to speed it up


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! I think so.. I married a Louisiana boy.. but I brought him back to Texas[emoji16].



Hi EllieMay * waves *

Welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and live in Kent in the south east of England. 

I hope you have been introduced to the residents of the CDR. I have been a little busy of late, so haven’t been in as much as usual * tickles Montgomery on the tummy *

Have you been introduced to our armadillo coffee table? Montgomery is very friendly. So is the snow leopard... she eats carrots so is perfectly safe. 

The wool spider, if she exists, who lives up there somewhere * points * is a little moody, but nobody has come to more serious harm than excess knitted underwear so far as we are aware


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. A busy weekend is about to be followed by a busy week. 

England beat India at the cricket. It was good to win, but India’s performance was lacklustre which was unusual and disappointing. 

Yesterday we watched the Wimbledon men’s final, then I left JoesDad and Son to the World Cup Final and went and watched the Wimbledon Mixed Doubles Final on the little tv in our bedroom. 

JoesDad has since been taken to Heathrow and flown to New Delhi. His flight was delayed because a child sat near him vomited as soon as he got on the plane and the airline insisted the family got off. I don’t blame the airline; the last thing you need on a long haul flight is someone who is unwell. 

Son found a room in a house share and is just sorting out the rental agreement. He takes possession on Tuesday, so I will be driving him and a load of stuff there to start moving him in. 

Today starts with a routine fasting blood test (no breakfast  ) and finishes with another school governor meeting. Not see you later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sorry missed you Carol - my sister phoned.
> Sleep well and enjoy the week ahead.
> Last week for me then freedom for 6 weeks!!!
> Night, Night


Oh how awesome is that. 6 whole weeks. Lola is not going to be able to sneak anything past you for a while.[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely face!
> Do you mean the flaky skin?
> I know some torts do shed but I don't know for sure if that's what it looks like.
> However, I am sure that someone will be able to tell you soon though.


Thanks Lyn. I hope so. Maybe I should get some anti - fungal cream / athletes foot cream and put it on for a few days just in case.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Perfectly normal shedding skin.
> 
> Snakes do it all in one go. Torts spend long periods looking tatty. It will rub off as Rue goes about. Don’t try to speed it up


Sjoe. That i can handle. Was worried for a moment. Thank you Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.
I hope everyone had a good weekend. I know I did except ....it was far too short.[emoji17] 
It is Monday morning again. And we are supposed to have sunny days this week. 
Have an awesome pink ( Blue ones are terrible) Monday everybody.[emoji3] [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A busy weekend is about to be followed by a busy week.
> 
> England beat India at the cricket. It was good to win, but India’s performance was lacklustre which was unusual and disappointing.
> 
> Yesterday we watched the Wimbledon men’s final, then I left JoesDad and Son to the World Cup Final and went and watched the Wimbledon Mixed Doubles Final on the little tv in our bedroom.
> 
> JoesDad has since been taken to Heathrow and flown to New Delhi. His flight was delayed because a child sat near him vomited as soon as he got on the plane and the airline insisted the family got off. I don’t blame the airline; the last thing you need on a long haul flight is someone who is unwell.
> 
> Son found a room in a house share and is just sorting out the rental agreement. He takes possession on Tuesday, so I will be driving him and a load of stuff there to start moving him in.
> 
> Today starts with a routine fasting blood test (no breakfast  ) and finishes with another school governor meeting. Not see you later.


Good Morning Linda
And good luck with a very busy week.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thanks Lyn. I hope so. Maybe I should get some anti - fungal cream / athletes foot cream and put it on for a few days just in case.



No! It needs no potions. Leave well alone!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No! It needs no potions. Leave well alone!


Got it. Read your post after that. Thank you Linda. [emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

Back from my early morning walk - on an empty stomach, but if I don’t do it early it will be too hot. It’s 20C at 8am, but it feels hotter. 

At least it gets my back moving after a night in bed! I try to do half an hour, but am not always successful. 

JoesDad and I have the free Active10 app on our phones. Current advice seems to be that a brisk 10 minute walk is better for you than doing 10,000 steps slowly and it measures your speed when walking. It gets a bit competitive 

JoesDad and I are the same height, but my legs are way longer than his. We can do the same walk together and he gets more brisk minutes than me! Just because his legs move faster I guess! Anyway it’s not fair! 

Website if anyone is interested. I am guessing the app is globally available 
https://www.nhs.uk/oneyou/active10/home


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hi EllieMay * waves *
> 
> Welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and live in Kent in the south east of England.
> 
> I hope you have been introduced to the residents of the CDR. I have been a little busy of late, so haven’t been in as much as usual * tickles Montgomery on the tummy *
> 
> Have you been introduced to our armadillo coffee table? Montgomery is very friendly. So is the snow leopard... she eats carrots so is perfectly safe.
> 
> The wool spider, if she exists, who lives up there somewhere * points * is a little moody, but nobody has come to more serious harm than excess knitted underwear so far as we are aware



Good morning Linda (and everyone else) ! I’m Heather. I absolutely love looking at all the different landscapes / sea scapes. I have a lot of respect for the friendship you seem to have here and of course the common love for your babies. Thank you for sharing with me!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, successfully back from Maryland’s Oxford on the Eastern Shore where we kayaked about 13 miles on some very calm waters in hot humid conditions. Temps in high 80’s.

The Route of our adventure 



If anyone visits the US and wants a very scenic, quiet traditional on the water location to visit. Make a trip to very low key *Oxford* and a little more touristy* St. Michaels* (more shops, pubs, cafes) on Marylnd’s Eastern Shore.

A few snaps

Quiet Little Harbor 



Typical Village Street



Lunch at a Sandy Beach



Paddling on the Trent River


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> I hope everyone had a good weekend. I know I did except ....it was far too short.[emoji17]
> It is Monday morning again. And we are supposed to have sunny days this week.
> Have an awesome pink ( Blue ones are terrible) Monday everybody.[emoji3] [emoji16]



Your photos were amazing! I stayed busy yesterday so I had to scroll back always to see them. It was worth it! Rue is beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Sun setting over lake Greeson in Kirby Arkansas


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Your photos were amazing! I stayed busy yesterday so I had to scroll back always to see them. It was worth it! Rue is beautiful!


Thank you Heather.
We share "postcards" with each other in the CDR, so if you are go anywhere and or are doing anything, please feel free to share with us. We love postcards.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 245278
> 
> Sun setting over lake Greeson in Kirby Arkansas


Wow. That is a really nice photo. Makes me want to sit outside and watch a sunset. Not here though, as it is too cold to sit outside.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Despite a ton of insect damage, our Lord Baltimore perennial hibiscus is finally blooming.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 245278
> 
> Sun setting over lake Greeson in Kirby Arkansas



Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Despite a ton of insect damage, our Lord Baltimore perennial hibiscus is finally blooming.
> 
> View attachment 245280


Love it. It looks so similiar to mine. I wonder if mine is a Lord Baltimore Hibiscus as well.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Well, New Orleans had WAAAY too much excitement this weekend.
> Saturday morning around 7:00 am, a keeper saw Valerio, the zoo's male jaguar, LOOSE ON THE ZOO GROUNDS. Jaguars are the 3rd largest cat in the world and THE largest in the Americas (Yes, bigger even than cougars and mountain lions). A mature male can be 2 feet tall at the shoulder and up to 6 feet long from nose to BASE of tail. They weigh up to 210 lbs.
> The zookeeper followed the emergency protocol they had been taught: FIRST secure YOURSELF in a building then radio the situation to the central office. (Although, if faced with a wild jaguar, my FIRST step would have been to take a large poop in my pants, but I digress..)
> 
> The vet and zookeepers managed to locate, sedate and recapture the animal. They found he had killed 4 alpacas and mauled a 5th, which died overnight despite intensive medical attention; leaving the zoo with NO alpacas. He had killed one emu, killed a fox and mauled 3 others. One fox died overnight; one remains critical and the 3rd seems to be ok. The zoo remained closed all of Saturday but reopened Sunday.
> 
> The zoo staff said that Valerio is a normal 3 year old male jaguar who was just doing what jaguars do, and he will NOT be euthanized.
> A search revealed that the roof of the jaguar enclosure "had been compromised" and repairs are rapidly under way.


Wow ! Exciting news. It is good that the zoo staff was able to catch the jaguar. They are right not to euthanize him: He had done what he was born for.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> My weekend is almost done so sad[emoji24][emoji24]. But before i go here are some post cards. I also wanted to take a pic of the seagulls but they wouldn't stay still. There was also a small bird with blue and orange that I wanted to take a pic of but that one also flew away before I could take a pic[emoji21].
> The 2nd pic is through the window of the lighthouse.
> Some pics of the beach by woodbridge Island. And of the mountain by Claremont.
> Rue climbing into the water bowl while enjoying outside time.
> One of Kang going in for a bite.
> One of Clark playing hide and seek
> View attachment 245184
> View attachment 245185
> View attachment 245186
> View attachment 245187
> View attachment 245188
> View attachment 245189
> View attachment 245190
> View attachment 245191
> View attachment 245195
> View attachment 245196
> View attachment 245197


Beautiful and interesting pics. The farm and the surrounding area looks like a wonderful place to live.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful and interesting pics. The farm and the surrounding area looks like a wonderful place to live.


It is.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening hope you've had good days so far.
> I wasn't too impressed with the sanctuary.
> I appreciate what they are trying to do, and provide a home to unwanted or found torts, and maybe I was expecting too much, but sadly there was a lot lacking.
> There was a lot of overcrowding in very small enclosures. Especially for the Sullies and Leopards. They mixed species and the diet today for every species was cabbage and chunks of cucumber; they'd had a donation of trays of iceberg lettuce from a store so I assume that will be on the menu tomorrow. Not a weed in sight!
> I didn't manage to ask any questions but I managed to point some soon-to-be tort owners in the direction of TTF so they could see the care sheets and find out more before their baby arrives.
> I didn't stay long and I didn't become a member as from what I saw I wouldn't want to leave Lola there. Maybe I'm being unfair and they were busy with their open day so not as organised as usual, I will have to pop in another Sunday when it's quieter to see if it's better.


That doesen`t sound good what you describe. Mixed species and small overcrowded enclosures is not the right way to keep tortoises. I would not give Lola in that care too. With so many tortoises that they have in the sanctury he can not have the care he needs.
How many sullies and leopards where there ? Is it allowed to take pics ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It did thank you. Too much cake though. I have decided that from tomorrow I am going to have a cleaner and less fattening way of eating. And hopefully I can lose some weight. [emoji4]


Good luck !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is Rue starting to shed or something else?
> View attachment 245212


Maybe his skin is too dry ? The torts had been in the sun ? That could be the reason. Spray him with water as often as possible and he will be fine I think.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thanks Lyn. I hope so. Maybe I should get some anti - fungal cream / athletes foot cream and put it on for a few days just in case.


Nooooooooooooooooo ! Please don`t treat the skin / face of your tort with this cream. It is not necessary and dangerous when the tort is able to rub the cream in his eyes !
*Please don`t do that*. Use clean water and keep his face wet. That will be much better !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda (and everyone else) ! I’m Heather. I absolutely love looking at all the different landscapes / sea scapes. I have a lot of respect for the friendship you seem to have here and of course the common love for your babies. Thank you for sharing with me!


Hello Heather and welcome to the CDR, the Cold Dark Room. Our Dark Lord Adam @Tidgy's Dad who created this place for us is absent at present but will be back soon.
In the meanwhile feel comfortable with us. We are living in different dark corners in here, using armadillos to sit on or serve coffee and tea and using yellyfish to light up the dark a little bit. Be aware that you don`t to step on a hedgehog it would hurt you both. The snowleopard that lives in here only eats carrots and the penguins Silly and Willy are eating every fish they can get.
We don`t know if there is a woolspider. We never saw her but some of us woke up with new knitted underwear on. So be careful ( if she exist ).
The one legged pirate and the leprechaun opened a bar not long ago. The name of it is: The drunken penguin.
We are friendly folks from all over the world.
My name is Sabine, or Bee and I am from Germany. Glad that you found us Heather to be a new roommate in this cold dark place.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo ! Please don`t treat the skin / face of your tort with this cream. It is not necessary and dangerous when the tort is able to rub the cream in his eyes !
> *Please don`t do that*. Use clean water and keep his face wet. That will be much better !




Even a small amount of pure coconut oil dabbed on his head would help the appearance. Or even maybe more soaks...but it all looks normal for a tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, successfully back from Maryland’s Oxford on the Eastern Shore where we kayaked about 13 miles on some very calm waters in hot humid conditions. Temps in high 80’s.
> 
> The Route of our adventure
> View attachment 245277
> 
> 
> If anyone visits the US and wants a very scenic, quiet traditional on the water location to visit. Make a trip to very low key *Oxford* and a little more touristy* St. Michaels* (more shops, pubs, cafes) on Marylnd’s Eastern Shore.
> 
> A few snaps
> 
> Quiet Little Harbor
> View attachment 245272
> 
> 
> Typical Village Street
> View attachment 245274
> 
> 
> Lunch at a Sandy Beach
> View attachment 245275
> 
> 
> Paddling on the Trent River
> View attachment 245276


The route looks long. How many hours or days ( ? ) do you need ?
The little houses / villages look nice. Seems to be a peaceful town to live.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 245278
> 
> Sun setting over lake Greeson in Kirby Arkansas


What a wonderful orange color. I love sun settings and warm summer nights. Your pictures makes me want to swim in the lake. I love water.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, successfully back from Maryland’s Oxford on the Eastern Shore where we kayaked about 13 miles on some very calm waters in hot humid conditions. Temps in high 80’s.
> 
> The Route of our adventure
> View attachment 245277
> 
> 
> If anyone visits the US and wants a very scenic, quiet traditional on the water location to visit. Make a trip to very low key *Oxford* and a little more touristy* St. Michaels* (more shops, pubs, cafes) on Marylnd’s Eastern Shore.
> 
> A few snaps
> 
> Quiet Little Harbor
> View attachment 245272
> 
> 
> Typical Village Street
> View attachment 245274
> 
> 
> Lunch at a Sandy Beach
> View attachment 245275
> 
> 
> Paddling on the Trent River
> View attachment 245276



Somehow or other I missed this thread. Naughty me, I will go sit on the naughty step for a little while .

When you look at the map, it does not look very far, Buuuuuttt then you really think about it and it must be very far . Having said that Mark your back and arm muscles must be very strong. You could most probably carry Sully with no problems.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What a wonderful orange color. I love sun settings and warm summer nights. Your pictures makes me want to swim in the lake. I love water.


Are you by any chance a Turtle in secret Sabine? Wait that must mean that Mark is a secret turtle too, as he loves water as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> The route looks long. How many hours or days ( ? ) do you need ?
> The little houses / villages look nice. Seems to be a peaceful town to live.




About 5 hours of paddling...plus a few breaks and lunch and swim time.


----------



## CarolM

And just for fun and because I can. 



These two are very beautiful. (all these are taken from pinterest)





I have never seen one this colour. Would love to though.



Some unusual specimens:
Maybe this is what the Woolspider looks like (if she exists)



Very cute





I don't think anyone here would have one of these:



This little Octopus is too cute:



And because I live close to the sea and one of the reasons I don't go into it:



And until later I will leave you with this cute little guy. Looks like a water alien in my opinion:


----------



## Maro2Bear

....and who knew we had so many sea horses in the Chesapeake Bay. Local family rescued a ton of them rec3ntly trapped in a net.

http://wjla.com/news/local/family-r...rapped-in-fishing-net-on-chesapeake-bay-beach


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda (and everyone else) ! I’m Heather. I absolutely love looking at all the different landscapes / sea scapes. I have a lot of respect for the friendship you seem to have here and of course the common love for your babies. Thank you for sharing with me!


It is a friendship without international boundaries and with a shared humour (or humor if you Americans insist  ) 

We do try to have support each other as well as have giggle. Where else could you chat with a German with a sheep and cats as well as torts, a Russian who lived in Turkey moved to Denmark and is currently in Canada, a Welsh woman who uses her oven as a wine rack, a kayaking Marylander who possibly lives in his Kayak , a British paleontologist living in Morocco, an afternoon-tea loving Louisianan with a travel bucket list that will take light years to complete, a brai loving South African, a couple of shelled friends whose names suggests the opposite to their actual gender and many more.

We do like to share postcards. What you regard as everyday is novel to those of us not in your locality


----------



## JoesMum

And here is my postcard of the parish church here in my town taken while I was out for my walk this morning


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And here is my postcard of the parish church here in my town taken while I was out for my walk this morning
> 
> View attachment 245297


Is it bin day today for you guys? As I noticed the bins are out. You guys have such nice buildings. Looks nice and peaceful as well.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Is it bin day today for you guys? As I noticed the bins are out. You guys have such nice buildings. Looks nice and peaceful as well.


Not for my part of town. Ours are collected Friday. The town centre has Mondays


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not for my part of town. Ours are collected Friday. The town centre has Mondays


We have Mondays as well.


----------



## CarolM

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## CarolM

Home time!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yesterday, my daughter played 6 games this weekend and made it to the finals!! We lost 0-1 in the last 20 seconds[emoji22]. 
I would have rather gone to PK’s. 
But we are so happy for them! This never happens to us!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hello Heather and welcome to the CDR, the Cold Dark Room. Our Dark Lord Adam @Tidgy's Dad who created this place for us is absent at present but will be back soon.
> In the meanwhile feel comfortable with us. We are living in different dark corners in here, using armadillos to sit on or serve coffee and tea and using yellyfish to light up the dark a little bit. Be aware that you don`t to step on a hedgehog it would hurt you both. The snowleopard that lives in here only eats carrots and the penguins Silly and Willy are eating every fish they can get.
> We don`t know if there is a woolspider. We never saw her but some of us woke up with new knitted underwear on. So be careful ( if she exist ).
> The one legged pirate and the leprechaun opened a bar not long ago. The name of it is: The drunken penguin.
> We are friendly folks from all over the world.
> My name is Sabine, or Bee and I am from Germany. Glad that you found us Heather to be a new roommate in this cold dark place.



I think I would like to spend some time in the drunken penguin and I hope the wool spider visits me because .. hey, we all need some new underwear every now n then [emoji23][emoji23]

Glad to meet all of you!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And just for fun and because I can.
> View attachment 245285
> 
> 
> These two are very beautiful. (all these are taken from pinterest)
> View attachment 245286
> 
> View attachment 245287
> 
> 
> I have never seen one this colour. Would love to though.
> View attachment 245288
> 
> 
> Some unusual specimens:
> Maybe this is what the Woolspider looks like (if she exists)
> View attachment 245289
> 
> 
> Very cute
> View attachment 245290
> 
> View attachment 245291
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here would have one of these:
> View attachment 245292
> 
> 
> This little Octopus is too cute:
> View attachment 245293
> 
> 
> And because I live close to the sea and one of the reasons I don't go into it:
> View attachment 245294
> 
> 
> And until later I will leave you with this cute little guy. Looks like a water alien in my opinion:
> 
> View attachment 245295



I love them all!!! Great Art.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> [emoji33]
> 
> What idiot compromises a big cat enclosure?!
> 
> That person needs euthanizing not the cat (OK punishing) I hope there is cctv to identify them



The information from the zoo did not specifically state whether the roof had been compromised by a human, or because of a flaw in the design, or by a tree limb having fallen on the roof or by Valerio himself. 
But you raise an interesting question. I’ll see if I can find out more...


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday, my daughter played 6 games this weekend and made it to the finals!! We lost 0-1 in the last 20 seconds[emoji22].
> I would have rather gone to PK’s.
> But we are so happy for them! This never happens to us!!
> View attachment 245300
> 
> View attachment 245301


Ooh. Congratulations to the finalists. It's always disappointing to be runner up, but maybe next time


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. Congratulations to the finalists. It's always disappointing to be runner up, but maybe next time



OMG!! That’s not even my daughter I posted!! Duh!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Are you by any chance a Turtle in secret Sabine? Wait that must mean that Mark is a secret turtle too, as he loves water as well.


Maybe I had been a turtle in a previous life. Who knows. I love to swim in lakes. I do it every summer but this summer with the bad sores on my leg I can`t. I fear that I could get some nasty bacterias in the wounds.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> About 5 hours of paddling...plus a few breaks and lunch and swim time.


Ah, swim time as well. Sounds good to me.
Is it exhausting paddling 5 hours ? But you are well trained.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And just for fun and because I can.
> View attachment 245285
> 
> 
> These two are very beautiful. (all these are taken from pinterest)
> View attachment 245286
> 
> View attachment 245287
> 
> 
> I have never seen one this colour. Would love to though.
> View attachment 245288
> 
> 
> Some unusual specimens:
> Maybe this is what the Woolspider looks like (if she exists)
> View attachment 245289
> 
> 
> Very cute
> View attachment 245290
> 
> View attachment 245291
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here would have one of these:
> View attachment 245292
> 
> 
> This little Octopus is too cute:
> View attachment 245293
> 
> 
> And because I live close to the sea and one of the reasons I don't go into it:
> View attachment 245294
> 
> 
> And until later I will leave you with this cute little guy. Looks like a water alien in my opinion:
> 
> View attachment 245295


Some amazing animals but some pics are photoshopped me thinks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The deer got our Yellow Banana Peppers and SOME of the Jalapeno pepper blossoms, but not all.

Just picked from the ones that survived!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I think I would like to spend some time in the drunken penguin and I hope the wool spider visits me because .. hey, we all need some new underwear every now n then [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Glad to meet all of you!


Oh, but I hate woolen underwear. To hot in summer and much to itchy !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> The deer got our Yellow Banana Peppers and SOME of the Jalapeno pepper blossoms, but not all.
> 
> Just picked from the ones that survived!
> 
> View attachment 245314


Yummy !
I would build an electric fence around my property to keep deers out.


----------



## Moozillion

I looked into the jaguar escape story a little more, but all I could find was “the zoo has not indicated the cause or extent of the damage to the roof of the jaguars’ enclosure.”

@JoesMum


----------



## Moozillion

It WOULD be interesting to know.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday, my daughter played 6 games this weekend and made it to the finals!! We lost 0-1 in the last 20 seconds[emoji22].
> I would have rather gone to PK’s.
> But we are so happy for them! This never happens to us!!
> View attachment 245300
> 
> View attachment 245301


Well done. That is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think I would like to spend some time in the drunken penguin and I hope the wool spider visits me because .. hey, we all need some new underwear every now n then [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Glad to meet all of you!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> OMG!! That’s not even my daughter I posted!! Duh!
> View attachment 245313


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe I had been a turtle in a previous life. Who knows. I love to swim in lakes. I do it every summer but this summer with the bad sores on my leg I can`t. I fear that I could get some nasty bacterias in the wounds.


No please don't go swimming with your sores. How are they doing. Is the medicine helping.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Some amazing animals but some pics are photoshopped me thinks.


Maybe. But they still look cool.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear
> 
> You are not being unfair. These facilities don’t have to be licensed and are set up by well-meaning people with little proper knowledge.
> 
> You are quite right not to entrust them with Lola.
> 
> My friend runs a guinea pig rescue that is part of an informal network around the country. She has visited some of the others and, while many are OK, is appalled by some of the others.


It was the lack of water in many enclosures on such a hot day, which is basic care, that concerned me too. I know torts often tip their water but one of the helpers/staff should have been going around refilling them rather than leaving dry trays. Those that had some water certainly didn't have it deep enough to drink from and there was often only one small tray between 8 or more torts. 
You would think that on an Open day they would want to showcase their facility and they have had many positive comments on their FB page but I think anyone who has researched and followed the care guides here would feel the same as me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The deer got our Yellow Banana Peppers and SOME of the Jalapeno pepper blossoms, but not all.
> 
> Just picked from the ones that survived!
> 
> View attachment 245314


Do you get upset that they keep on eating your plants?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, but I hate woolen underwear. To hot in summer and much to itchy !


Maybe we could teach her how to spin silk?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. You break up early. Schools here break up on the 24th!


Our end date was the 24th but we have done twilight sessions through the year to earn 2 days so that we could finish on Friday rather than next Tuesday.
My nephew's school in Lincs finished last Friday.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I looked into the jaguar escape story a little more, but all I could find was “the zoo has not indicated the cause or extent of the damage to the roof of the jaguars’ enclosure.”
> 
> @JoesMum


Oh dear. Meaning they don't want to say why.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Do you get upset that they keep on eating your plants?



Nagh.. it is what it is. They didnt mow the tomatoes to the ground...and only really destroyed the banana peppers. So...we can be thankful.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 245278
> 
> Sun setting over lake Greeson in Kirby Arkansas


The only red in our sky since last week has been from the flames sweeping across two local hills.
Apparently two 14 year old girls have been arrested for starting at least one if not both fires.
I cannot post what I think of them
I think the fire fighting teams are gaining control but still smouldering going on so it could flare up again.
The local community has been donating supplies to keep the firemen/women going, they have been incredible in difficult and dangerous circumstances.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Our end date was the 24th but we have done twilight sessions through the year to earn 2 days so that we could finish on Friday rather than next Tuesday.
> My nephew's school in Lincs finished last Friday.


The schools start tomorrow over here and my eldest goes back on the 23rd.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> That doesen`t sound good what you describe. Mixed species and small overcrowded enclosures is not the right way to keep tortoises. I would not give Lola in that care too. With so many tortoises that they have in the sanctury he can not have the care he needs.
> How many sullies and leopards where there ? Is it allowed to take pics ?


Hi Bee. At least 5 sullies in together ranging from big to enormous!
There were 10 leopards of different sizes in with 2 others that I think were Hermanns or Greeks in an area not much bigger than my living room. 
They breed tortoises as well which I don't understand when they have so many others to rehome (apart from the financial benefit and they say to stop imports).


----------



## EllieMay

That’s horrible!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> And just for fun and because I can.
> View attachment 245285
> 
> 
> These two are very beautiful. (all these are taken from pinterest)
> View attachment 245286
> 
> View attachment 245287
> 
> 
> I have never seen one this colour. Would love to though.
> View attachment 245288
> 
> 
> Some unusual specimens:
> Maybe this is what the Woolspider looks like (if she exists)
> View attachment 245289
> 
> 
> Very cute
> View attachment 245290
> 
> View attachment 245291
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone here would have one of these:
> View attachment 245292
> 
> 
> This little Octopus is too cute:
> View attachment 245293
> 
> 
> And because I live close to the sea and one of the reasons I don't go into it:
> View attachment 245294
> 
> 
> And until later I will leave you with this cute little guy. Looks like a water alien in my opinion:
> 
> View attachment 245295



That last one is an axolotl, a colleague keeps one named Jeff in his classroom.
They are funny looking things but have lovely faces - well I think so.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It is a friendship without international boundaries and with a shared humour (or humor if you Americans insist  )
> 
> We do try to have support each other as well as have giggle. Where else could you chat with a German with a sheep and cats as well as torts, a Russian who lived in Turkey moved to Denmark and is currently in Canada, a Welsh woman who uses her oven as a wine rack, a kayaking Marylander who possibly lives in his Kayak , a British paleontologist living in Morocco, an afternoon-tea loving Louisianan with a travel bucket list that will take light years to complete, a brai loving South African, a couple of shelled friends whose names suggests the opposite to their actual gender and many more.
> 
> We do like to share postcards. What you regard as everyday is novel to those of us not in your locality


When you put it like that we are an odd quirky bunch - probably why we all get on so well!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh.. it is what it is. They didnt mow the tomatoes to the ground...and only really destroyed the banana peppers. So...we can be thankful.


That is good. Maybe they know instinctively to leave some plant behind so it can carry on growing. Clever deer.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and who knew we had so many sea horses in the Chesapeake Bay. Local family rescued a ton of them rec3ntly trapped in a net.
> 
> http://wjla.com/news/local/family-r...rapped-in-fishing-net-on-chesapeake-bay-beach


Well done to them!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The only red in our sky since last week has been from the flames sweeping across two local hills.
> Apparently two 14 year old girls have been arrested for starting at least one if not both fires.
> I cannot post what I think of them
> I think the fire fighting teams are gaining control but still smouldering going on so it could flare up again.
> The local community has been donating supplies to keep the firemen/women going, they have been incredible in difficult and dangerous circumstances.


Oh no. That is terrible. A very stupid thing to do and i hope no-one gets hurts. Otherwise those girls will be regretting that stupid move for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Is it bin day today for you guys? As I noticed the bins are out. You guys have such nice buildings. Looks nice and peaceful as well.


Many terraced houses here don't have rear entrances, so since they introduced such large bins for recycling and general waste and only collect some once a fortnight, many have to leave their bins on their doorsteps. 
Or maybe people are too lazy to take their bins off the pavements even if they could. 
Some areas look awful and a French student I once knew used to call Newport 'Bin City'.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And here is my postcard of the parish church here in my town taken while I was out for my walk this morning
> 
> View attachment 245297


That's a very pretty church.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday, my daughter played 6 games this weekend and made it to the finals!! We lost 0-1 in the last 20 seconds[emoji22].
> I would have rather gone to PK’s.
> But we are so happy for them! This never happens to us!!
> View attachment 245300
> 
> View attachment 245301


Congratulations to them all - they did very well to get that far!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> OMG!! That’s not even my daughter I posted!! Duh!
> View attachment 245313


LOL
They do look alike - sort of - except your daughter is taller.
I think you've had a long, tiring weekend watching all that football Kathy,!
I recommend a long, hot bath and a large glass of wine!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> The schools start tomorrow over here and my eldest goes back on the 23rd.


Hi Carol, did you say your SA schools have a 4 term system or am I making that up?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That last one is an axolotl, a colleague keeps one named Jeff in his classroom.
> They are funny looking things but have lovely faces - well I think so.


It is really cute. Could you post a pic for us? I would love to see it.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is terrible. A very stupid thing to do and i hope no-one gets hurts. Otherwise those girls will be regretting that stupid move for the rest of their lives.


I hope they do live to regret it. When they think of all the wildlife they have killed and the danger they have put people in, they will have a lot on their consciences.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is really cute. Could you post a pic for us? I would love to see it.


It looks just like the one you posted but I will try to remember to get a pic.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> When you put it like that we are an odd quirky bunch - probably why we all get on so well!


Wouldn't have it any other way.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Many terraced houses here don't have rear entrances, so since they introduced such large bins for recycling and general waste and only collect some once a fortnight, many have to leave their bins on their doorsteps.
> Or maybe people are too lazy to take their bins off the pavements even if they could.
> Some areas look awful and a French student I once knew used to call Newport 'Bin City'.


Oh dear. That would never work here. We already have problems with the homeless ( we call them bergies) rummaging in the bins and making a mess when we do put the bins out. Can you imagine the mess they would make if our bins were accessible all the time.[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
My sister and I had a beautiful afternoon tea!
She took some photos but hasn't sent them yet.
We had finger sandwiches (not literally - obviously!), crumpets, trifles, a variety of cakes, scones, some savoury nibbles, and as much tea as we could drink.
All in miniature but we couldn't have eaten larger portions with the wide variety of delicious food provided and all served on lovely, old fashioned mismatched china crockery.
Finished off with a walk around the park which, in spite of the heat, looks like autumn has arrived early.
The trees are having to shed their leaves very early this year owing to the lack of rain. 
We did have a shower this afternoon but need a few weeks of non stop rain to make any difference.
Rain dance time again!!
Hope you have all made a good start to the week.


----------



## Lyn W

Have to go and tuck Lola in his hide a mo so see you later.
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, did you say your SA schools have a 4 term system or am I making that up?


Yes. We do have a 4 term system. They go to school from Jan to Dec. With breaks in between.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I hope they do live to regret it. When they think of all the wildlife they have killed and the danger they have put people in, they will have a lot on their consciences.


Hopefully they don't ever do that. Maybe they should be made to help clean up all the dead wild life so they can understand the consequences of their actions.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It looks just like the one you posted but I will try to remember to get a pic.


Thank you. I actually thought that that one was Photoshoped.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> My sister and I had a beautiful afternoon tea!
> She took some photos but hasn't sent them yet.
> We had finger sandwiches (not literally - obviously!), crumpets, trifles, a variety of cakes, scones, some savoury nibbles, and as much tea as we could drink.
> All in miniature but we couldn't have eaten larger portions with the wide variety of delicious food provided and all served on lovely, old fashioned mismatched china crockery.
> Finished off with a walk around the park which, in spite of the heat, looks like autumn has arrived early.
> The trees are having to shed their leaves very early this year owing to the lack of rain.
> We did have a shower this afternoon but need a few weeks of non stop rain to make any difference.
> Rain dance time again!!
> Hope you have all made a good start to the week.


The tea sounds awesome. I'll do a rain dance here for you too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Have to go and tuck Lola in his hide a mo so see you later.
> TTFN


Well it is my bedtime. Have to get up early again as the school run before work starts tomorrow again. [emoji31]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I actually thought that that one was Photoshoped.


No - they really do have funny little faces like that


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well it is my bedtime. Have to get up early again as the school run before work starts tomorrow again. [emoji31]


Night Night Carol don' forget to change the alarm setting to wake you up earlier.
I bet your boys are really looking forward to school
Sleep well and not see you tomorrow.


----------



## DE42

Hi everyone. Just checking in. 
Everything in good my way. I'm feeling a little better. 

How is everything here?
Everyone alright?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> LOL
> They do look alike - sort of - except your daughter is taller.
> I think you've had a long, tiring weekend watching all that football Kathy,!
> I recommend a long, hot bath and a large glass of wine!



I am!! I had Mac & Cheese with a side of vodka over ice.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in.
> Everything in good my way. I'm feeling a little better.
> 
> How is everything here?
> Everyone alright?



Glad you’re feeling better!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey all I haven't been on the forum much lately working a lot of hours and trying to juggle things with my dad as well. He's still in the hospital but we're hoping he will get moved to a rehab tomorrow or Wednesday. I didn't get to watch the world cup but I heard it was a great game.

Welcome to the "Cold Dark Room" Heather beware of the Wooly Spider, (if she exists) also avoid the leprechaun he's annoying and nothing but trouble!

I hope everyone is having a great week so far! I don't have any postcards but here's a pic of my pup Champ, doing what he does best!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in.
> Everything in good my way. I'm feeling a little better.
> 
> How is everything here?
> Everyone alright?


Hi Dan!

It's good to not see you in the gloom! I'm glad you're feeling a bit better


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't been on the forum much lately working a lot of hours and trying to juggle things with my dad as well. He's still in the hospital but we're hoping he will get moved to a rehab tomorrow or Wednesday. I didn't get to watch the world cup but I heard it was a great game.
> 
> Welcome to the "Cold Dark Room" Heather beware of the Wooly Spider, (if she exists) also avoid the leprechaun he's annoying and nothing but trouble!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week so far! I don't have any postcards but here's a pic of my pup Champ, doing what he does best!
> View attachment 245327


Love the picture of Champ being a chump!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

@Maro2Bear My hibiscus clippings have started growing leaves. I'm going to plant them tomorrow and see if it works.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

DE42 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in.
> Everything in good my way. I'm feeling a little better.
> 
> How is everything here?
> Everyone alright?


Glad to see your feeling better Dan


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It's late and I should be asleep. I am struggling to unwind after a 3 hour meeting. Last long one until the autumn hopefully. Although I do have a meeting on Thursday with a parent that requires a translator that could take longer than expected simply because neither of us speaks the other's language (and their teenager has been taking advantage of this)

The last governor duty of the year is presiding at an afternoon tea on Friday. Much more pleasant


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in.
> Everything in good my way. I'm feeling a little better.
> 
> How is everything here?
> Everyone alright?


Hi Dan - glad to hear things are improving for you.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It's late and I should be asleep. I am struggling to unwind after a 3 hour meeting. Last long one until the autumn hopefully. Although I do have a meeting on Thursday with a parent that requires a translator that could take longer than expected simply because neither of us speaks the other's language (and their teenager has been taking advantage of this)
> 
> The last governor duty of the year is presiding at an afternoon tea on Friday. Much more pleasant


Then a nice break for you too, Linda?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Then a nice break for you too, Linda?


There are a few non governing things happening, but the paperwork gets a rest for a few weeks 

I have lots of more fun things to look forward to:
Being removal car driver to get son and stuff to his new house share. Son's graduation in Bristol Cathedral next week. The wedding of a cousin of JoesDad's. JoesDad's birthday...


----------



## Lyn W

I had nodded off but there is a garage on the main road through the town and about 500 yards away from me as the crow flies, and the lady on duty has the volume on the intercom system turned up to 11 I think - so I have been rudely awakened by her giving someone instructions on how to use the pump.
Not the first time lately so I think I may have to pop in tomorrow to have a word, I bet there will be a queue! It's too warm to close the windows but think I'll have to tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There are a few non governing things happening, but the paperwork gets a rest for a few weeks
> 
> I have lots of more fun things to look forward to:
> Being removal car driver to get son and stuff to his new house share. Son's graduation in Bristol Cathedral next week. The wedding of a cousin of JoesDad's. JoesDad's birthday...


Oh yes definitely more fun than paperwork and meetings!
Did JoesDad get to India safely?


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't been on the forum much lately working a lot of hours and trying to juggle things with my dad as well. He's still in the hospital but we're hoping he will get moved to a rehab tomorrow or Wednesday. I didn't get to watch the world cup but I heard it was a great game.
> 
> Welcome to the "Cold Dark Room" Heather beware of the Wooly Spider, (if she exists) also avoid the leprechaun he's annoying and nothing but trouble!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week so far! I don't have any postcards but here's a pic of my pup Champ, doing what he does best!
> View attachment 245327


Obviously dog tired and that tummy is just begging to be tickled!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes definitely more fun than paperwork and meetings!
> Did JoesDad get to India safely?


Yes, he got there fine. He only got about 3 hours sleep on the plane and then had to go to the office an hour after checking into the hotel. I think he will sleep well tonight.

India is 4.5 hours ahead of the UK... very odd being the half hour different! And they only have one time zone for the entire country which leads to some very strange daylight hours in some parts!

My tablet is telling me it wants to update, so I guess I must try to sleep now. Nos da Lyn. I hope the petrol station doesn't keep you awake.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yes, he got there fine. He only got about 3 hours sleep on the plane and then had to go to the office an hour after checking into the hotel. I think he will sleep well tonight.
> 
> India is 4.5 hours ahead of the UK... very odd being the half hour different! And they only have one time zone for the entire country which leads to some very strange daylight hours in some parts!
> 
> My tablet is telling me it wants to update, so I guess I must try to sleep now. Nos da Lyn. I hope the petrol station doesn't keep you awake.


It's just a case of pump up the volume!
Goodnight Linda sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Maro2Bear My hibiscus clippings have started growing leaves. I'm going to plant them tomorrow and see if it works.
> View attachment 245328


Well done!
Do they have roots yet?


----------



## Lyn W

Right I'm going to try to sleep again now
So Nos Da to anyone lurking in the corners.
Not see you soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's just a case of pump up the volume!
> Goodnight Linda sleep well.


I should have said it was time for me to stop gassing. 

I need to be more carefuel in future


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

Today's plans have already changed so I am going with the flow.

My neurotic neighbour from over the road collared me just as I was going out to my meeting last night for the latest installment in her lomg tale of woe...someone reversed into her car at a filling station and drove off, she got the registration number and reported it to the police, the insurance company is still treating it as a fault claim (the damage looks negligible by the way), etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc ....

Oh and her printer isn't working. I have to get myself into the right mood to go over there and sort it out as the fix will take 5 minutes and the talking about 2 hours. I have inherited the problem from my late next door neighbour. His patience was greater than mine and he used to sort things out for her regularly. To be fair, she does usually bring a bottle of wine round to say thank you, but I could do with drinking it before I start work to numb the senses!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Night Night Carol don' forget to change the alarm setting to wake you up earlier.
> I bet your boys are really looking forward to school
> Sleep well and not see you tomorrow.


Nope the youngest was begging me to bring him to work. He even offered to do all my work for me.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in.
> Everything in good my way. I'm feeling a little better.
> 
> How is everything here?
> Everyone alright?


Was thinking about you last night. You must have picked up on my thoughts. We are all good. Plodding along as usual.
I am glad you are feeling a bit better, that is good news from your side as well. How are all your little critters doing?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

The world cup pool was fun, I'm kind of sad it's over. I forgot though, how much did we wager, and how do I collect my winnings?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't been on the forum much lately working a lot of hours and trying to juggle things with my dad as well. He's still in the hospital but we're hoping he will get moved to a rehab tomorrow or Wednesday. I didn't get to watch the world cup but I heard it was a great game.
> 
> Welcome to the "Cold Dark Room" Heather beware of the Wooly Spider, (if she exists) also avoid the leprechaun he's annoying and nothing but trouble!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week so far! I don't have any postcards but here's a pic of my pup Champ, doing what he does best!
> View attachment 245327


Champ looks so cute. Good luck with your Dad. I hope that he gets to go to rehab as soon as possible.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Maro2Bear My hibiscus clippings have started growing leaves. I'm going to plant them tomorrow and see if it works.
> View attachment 245328


Yayyyy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today's plans have already changed so I am going with the flow.
> 
> My neurotic neighbour from over the road collared me just as I was going out to my meeting last night for the latest installment in her lomg tale of woe...someone reversed into her car at a filling station and drove off, she got the registration number and reported it to the police, the insurance company is still treating it as a fault claim (the damage looks negligible by the way), etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc ....
> 
> Oh and her printer isn't working. I have to get myself into the right mood to go over there and sort it out as the fix will take 5 minutes and the talking about 2 hours. I have inherited the problem from my late next door neighbour. His patience was greater than mine and he used to sort things out for her regularly. To be fair, she does usually bring a bottle of wine round to say thank you, but I could do with drinking it before I start work to numb the senses!


Whahaha. Start on your own one before going. Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Maro2Bear My hibiscus clippings have started growing leaves. I'm going to plant them tomorrow and see if it works.
> View attachment 245328




You might want to keep growing in the water like this until you see roots. Another method now is to get a few of those large 7-11 type cups for each plant. Move each one in...and start adding some substrate/dirt but keep fully hydrated. Keep adding dirt in slowly over time.. soon you will have all dirt, no water and a plant. If you move too quickly you risk no good root growth nd the plant will die. Good luck.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The world cup pool was fun, I'm kind of sad it's over. I forgot though, how much did we wager, and how do I collect my winnings?


I don't know, but whoever get Carol for TORTOISE at Christmas needs to send her a wooden spoon


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> You might want to keep growing in the water like this until you see roots. Another method now is to get a few of those large 7-11 type cups for each plant. Move each one in...and start adding some substrate/dirt but keep fully hydrated. Keep adding dirt in slowly over time.. soon you will have all dirt, no water and a plant. If you move too quickly you risk no good root growth nd the plant will die. Good luck.


Thanks I was just going to post that question actually. I don't see any roots yet. I'm going to transplant 2 of them and leave the others in the water for awhile.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The world cup pool was fun, I'm kind of sad it's over. I forgot though, how much did we wager, and how do I collect my winnings?


[emoji3] [emoji3] We wagered being King or Queen of the CDR for a month.
Since Todd (Your Majesty) you ended with a whopping 65.50 points you have been declared as KING for a month. 
Enjoy your reign Your Majesty.
Kathy and I being in the bottom will have to be the paupers. And Adam, Lena, Linda and Mark are the aristocrats.[emoji6] We will be your loyal subjects henceforth until the 17th August and will refer to you as Your Majesty in any posts or threads etc.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don't know, but whoever get Carol for TORTOISE at Christmas needs to send her a wooden spoon


Whahaha. I will accept it with good humour and joy.[emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The world cup pool was fun, I'm kind of sad it's over. I forgot though, how much did we wager, and how do I collect my winnings?



Since you didnt claim the €25000 prize within 1 hour of game over, it was equally divided among the rest of thanks!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> [emoji3] [emoji3] We wagered being King or Queen of the CDR for a month.
> Since Todd (Your Majesty) you ended with a whopping 65.50 points you have been declared as KING for a month.
> Enjoy your reign Your Majesty.
> Kathy and I being in the bottom will have to be the paupers. And Adam, Lena, Linda and Mark are the aristocrats.[emoji6] We will be your loyal subjects henceforth until the 17th August and will refer to you as Your Majesty in any posts or threads etc.


My first order of business is to banish the leprechaun, he's no longer welcome in my kingdom. Or perhaps I will publicly kick him down the hole like Sparta.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Since you didnt claim the €25000 prize within 1 hour of game over, it was equally divided among the rest of thanks!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My first order of business is to banish the leprechaun, he's no longer welcome in my kingdom. Or perhaps I will publicly kick him down the hole like Sparta.


Your Majesty
Good idea, however your loyal subject Adam already tried firing the Leprechaun and yet......it is still here in your kingdom. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Your Majesty
> Good idea, however your loyal subject Adam already tried firing the Leprechaun and yet......it is still here in your kingdom. [emoji33] [emoji33]


It was my understanding he was never hired in the first place? Lol

Well I'm off to go visit with my dad. Have a great day roomies.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> [emoji3] [emoji3] We wagered being King or Queen of the CDR for a month.
> Since Todd (Your Majesty) you ended with a whopping 65.50 points you have been declared as KING for a month.
> Enjoy your reign Your Majesty.
> Kathy and I being in the bottom will have to be the paupers. And Adam, Lena, Linda and Mark are the aristocrats.[emoji6] We will be your loyal subjects henceforth until the 17th August and will refer to you as Your Majesty in any posts or threads etc.


Forgot to post the pic.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My first order of business is to banish the leprechaun, he's no longer welcome in my kingdom. Or perhaps I will publicly kick him down the hole like Sparta.


Your Majesty, I believe the wool spider (if she exists) may have anticipated your coronation. This looks like it might be a woolly crown? It makes a change from her usual bobble hats and socks anyway!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It was my understanding he was never hired in the first place? Lol
> 
> Well I'm off to go visit with my dad. Have a great day roomies.


You too Your Majesty.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Your Majesty, I believe the wool spider (if she exists) may have anticipated your coronation. This looks like it might be a woolly crown? It makes a change from her usual bobble hats and socks anyway!


Ummmm. I don't want to overstep my lowly position My Lady. However is there supposed to be a pic attached?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post the pic.
> View attachment 245358


Daarn. If I hadn't been concentrating on tennis and cricket instead of football, and actually remembered to put in scores for the last two matches then I could have pipped Lena to runner up!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ummmm. I don't want to overstep my lowly position My Lady. However is there supposed to be a pic attached?


No pic. It's too dark in here and camera flash upsets the jellyfish


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daarn. If I hadn't been concentrating on tennis and cricket instead of football, and actually remembered to put in scores for the last two matches then I could have pipped Lena to runner up!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No pic. It's too dark in here and camera flash upsets the jellyfish


Oh right. You see! My Lady that is why we peasants need people such as you, who know better and can point lowly people such as myself in the right direction. Thank you My Lady for deigning to impart your wisdom on myself. ( I walk away bowing down to my knees until you can no longer see me)


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't been on the forum much lately working a lot of hours and trying to juggle things with my dad as well. He's still in the hospital but we're hoping he will get moved to a rehab tomorrow or Wednesday. I didn't get to watch the world cup but I heard it was a great game.
> 
> Welcome to the "Cold Dark Room" Heather beware of the Wooly Spider, (if she exists) also avoid the leprechaun he's annoying and nothing but trouble!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week so far! I don't have any postcards but here's a pic of my pup Champ, doing what he does best!
> View attachment 245327



Lol & thanks!! Beautiful baby you got there!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Start on your own one before going. Lol



That’s what I’d do!!!


----------



## EllieMay

I see that I missed a lot yesterday! Been crazy here in the south.. I hope everyone has a wonderful day though and accomplishes whatever you set out to do!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I see that I missed a lot yesterday! Been crazy here in the south.. I hope everyone has a wonderful day though and accomplishes whatever you set out to do!


Don't worry. We all catch up when we can. Some of us just read the posts and then give one word at the end when they have caught up.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Ummmm. I don't want to overstep my lowly position My Lady. However is there supposed to be a pic attached?


I found this over in the seventh corner. I think it was meant for our new king?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No please don't go swimming with your sores. How are they doing. Is the medicine helping.


The meds help but healing is a slow process. It needs time. The nasty virus in my body do not want to give up so easily.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> It was the lack of water in many enclosures on such a hot day, which is basic care, that concerned me too. I know torts often tip their water but one of the helpers/staff should have been going around refilling them rather than leaving dry trays. Those that had some water certainly didn't have it deep enough to drink from and there was often only one small tray between 8 or more torts.
> You would think that on an Open day they would want to showcase their facility and they have had many positive comments on their FB page but I think anyone who has researched and followed the care guides here would feel the same as me.


That makes no good asvertising for the sanctury, but I think many visitors have not much acknowledgement with torts. These people won`t see the overcrowding and lack of good food and water.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Maybe we could teach her how to spin silk?


Hmm, a good idea but how we can teach her when we don`t see her or even know if she exists ??????


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> The only red in our sky since last week has been from the flames sweeping across two local hills.
> Apparently two 14 year old girls have been arrested for starting at least one if not both fires.
> I cannot post what I think of them
> I think the fire fighting teams are gaining control but still smouldering going on so it could flare up again.
> The local community has been donating supplies to keep the firemen/women going, they have been incredible in difficult and dangerous circumstances.


It is dry in Germany too. When I look out of my window I see brown or yellow gras / weeds. Only bushes and trees are still green. The danger of fires is here extremly high too.
Naughty, bad kids. Their punishment should be to work at a firefighter station for many hours !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bee. At least 5 sullies in together ranging from big to enormous!
> There were 10 leopards of different sizes in with 2 others that I think were Hermanns or Greeks in an area not much bigger than my living room.
> They breed tortoises as well which I don't understand when they have so many others to rehome (apart from the financial benefit and they say to stop imports).


I can imagine..... That is sad. Thinking of what we always say to newbies: Torts are solitairy animals....


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> When you put it like that we are an odd quirky bunch - probably why we all get on so well!


People who are tort keepers by heart like us are a very special group of people ...


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I found this over in the seventh corner. I think it was meant for our new king?


That looks scary ! Do you want to use it on your next bank robbery ?
Who is the new king it I may ask ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> I found this over in the seventh corner. I think it was meant for our new king?


 Nice! I could where it at work instead of my usual gear. Here's a picture, now y'all will know what I look like.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in.
> Everything in good my way. I'm feeling a little better.
> 
> How is everything here?
> Everyone alright?


Hi Dan. Glad to see you and hear that you are feeling a little bit better.
Is it hot where you live too ?


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't been on the forum much lately working a lot of hours and trying to juggle things with my dad as well. He's still in the hospital but we're hoping he will get moved to a rehab tomorrow or Wednesday. I didn't get to watch the world cup but I heard it was a great game.
> 
> Welcome to the "Cold Dark Room" Heather beware of the Wooly Spider, (if she exists) also avoid the leprechaun he's annoying and nothing but trouble!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week so far! I don't have any postcards but here's a pic of my pup Champ, doing what he does best!
> View attachment 245327


Hi Todd. Why do you post pics of a "dead" dog ! ?  Is there any chance that the "dead" dog will recover ?


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Meaning they don't want to say why.


Actually, that appears not to be the case. The Audubon Zoo is a member of the American Zoo Association which sets out rules and guidelines for all aspects of the animals' care as well as crisis response. The AZA says our zoo notified them promptly, appropriately and is doing everything by the letter.
Our local newspaper is full of this story because the zoo is so popular; and especially because of the jaguar breeding program and other breeding programs aimed at saving species that are slowly going extinct in the wild.

It now appears that  Valerio may have engineered his own escape! One of the steel cables that holds the roof elements in place was apparently BITTEN through (but not all in one go). It appears that, pound for pound, jaguars have the most powerful bite force of ANY of the big cats. Jaguars cannot be kept in enclosures using standard chain link fence, for example, because they use their powerful canines to break the links, one at a time, until the space is big enough to get out.  So steel cables of specified thickness must be used (and WERE used) in their enclosures!!!!

I was a little unnerved about his apparent killing spree: murdering other animals but not for food, since they are all well fed. [Others have died of their injuries, so the total death count from Valerio's misadventure is now 9. ] The article describes an INSTINCT in apex predators that stimulates them to attack and kill ANYTHING that MOVES. It is sometimes referred to as "surplus killing." I can see how, in the wild, for a predator to attack anything that moves during a hunt increases their chance of success and, therefore, species survival. In a situation where the prey animals are confined and cannot flee, well....that same instinct is at work, but with a tragic outcome. So Valerio is NOT some sort of mad animal serial killer: he's a young apex predator in his prime, full of instinct, power and testosterone!

I recently read a book by an Australian who worked as a safari guide in Africa. As soon as he got off the plane to learn his new job, one of the very first things he was told was, when faced with a predator- even one that is charging- "Whatever you do, DON'T RUN!!" He was told anything that runs registers as prey for the apex predator and will be a target. This was valid advice and he describes times where he shocked clients on safari when a lioness charged him- and he stood his ground. The lioness veered off. The only time this DIDN"T work was when another safari guide had unknowingly stopped his jeep of sight-seers right next to where a young lioness had hidden her first litter of cubs. Happily, he survived the mauling, and married the guide who applied first aid! The book is titled "Whatever You Do, Don't Run." 

My response to hearing that Valerio may have continuously gnawed a steel cable (for who knows how many nights) until he broke it, was "why does he want out so badly?"  FIND OUT WHAT HE WANTS AND GIVE IT TO HIM, FER GAWDSAKE!!!!!!
Does he want more space? Evict the zoo neighbors, bulldoze their homes and plant whatever trees he wants!!!!!!!! 
Does he want more than one "girlfriend?" Send personals ads to the other zoos "Lonely hunky jaguar seeks willing harem of cute jaguar babes!!!" 
Does he want different food? Place a to-go order with Commander's Palace for prime rib (done rare)!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice! I could where it at work instead of my usual gear. Here's a picture, now y'all will know what I look like.
> View attachment 245359


Ah yes, now I know what you look like. I see brown eyes. Right ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> Hi Todd. Why do you post pics of a "dead" dog ! ?  Is there any chance that the "dead" dog will recover ?


That's how he spends his days while I go to work to make money for his kibble and dog biscuits!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Actually, that appears not to be the case. The Audubon Zoo is a member of the American Zoo Association which sets out rules and guidelines for all aspects of the animals' care as well as crisis response. The AZA says our zoo notified them promptly, appropriately and is doing everything by the letter.
> Our local newspaper is full of this story because the zoo is so popular; and especially because of the jaguar breeding program and other breeding programs aimed at saving species that are slowly going extinct in the wild.
> 
> It now appears that  Valerio may have engineered his own escape! One of the steel cables that holds the roof elements in place was apparently BITTEN through (but not all in one go). It appears that, pound for pound, jaguars have the most powerful bite force of ANY of the big cats. Jaguars cannot be kept in enclosures using standard chain link fence, for example, because they use their powerful canines to break the links, one at a time, until the space is big enough to get out.  So steel cables of specified thickness must be used (and WERE used) in their enclosures!!!!
> 
> I was a little unnerved about his apparent killing spree: murdering other animals but not for food, since they are all well fed. [Others have died of their injuries, so the total death count from Valerio's misadventure is now 9. ] The article describes an INSTINCT in apex predators that stimulates them to attack and kill ANYTHING that MOVES. It is sometimes referred to as "surplus killing." I can see how, in the wild, for a predator to attack anything that moves during a hunt increases their chance of success and, therefore, species survival. In a situation where the prey animals are confined and cannot flee, well....that same instinct is at work, but with a tragic outcome. So Valerio is NOT some sort of mad animal serial killer: he's a young apex predator in his prime, full of instinct, power and testosterone!
> 
> I recently read a book by an Australian who worked as a safari guide in Africa. As soon as he got off the plane to learn his new job, one of the very first things he was told was, when faced with a predator- even one that is charging- "Whatever you do, DON'T RUN!!" He was told anything that runs registers as prey for the apex predator and will be a target. This was valid advice and he describes times where he shocked clients on safari when a lioness charged him- and he stood his ground. The lioness veered off. The only time this DIDN"T work was when another safari guide had unknowingly stopped his jeep of sight-seers right next to where a young lioness had hidden her first litter of cubs. Happily, he survived the mauling, and married the guide who applied first aid! The book is titled "Whatever You Do, Don't Run."
> 
> My response to hearing that Valerio may have continuously gnawed a steel cable (for who knows how many nights) until he broke it, was "why does he want out so badly?"  FIND OUT WHAT HE WANTS AND GIVE IT TO HIM, FER GAWDSAKE!!!!!!
> Does he want more space? Evict the zoo neighbors, bulldoze their homes and plant whatever trees he wants!!!!!!!!
> Does he want more than one "girlfriend?" Send personals ads to the other zoos "Lonely hunky jaguar seeks willing harem of cute jaguar babes!!!"
> Does he want different food? Place a to-go order with Commander's Palace for prime rib (done rare)!!!!!!


Respect ! A steel cable bitten in pieces.
I think Valerio wants to be free, to roam free like any wild animal wants to do. No zoo is big enough for big cats like him. 
To kill everything that moves is an instinct that have mostly all predators. When a fox gets into a chicken stable he will not only kill one or two chicken that he can eat. No, he will kill all chicken he can get. It is a natural instinct and Valerio only follows this instinct. Luckily no people where standing in his way.... Not to imagine what would have happend.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's how he spends his days while I go to work to make money for his kibble and dog biscuits!


Sometimes I wish I could be a beloved pet dog or cat. Sleeping most time of the day ( maybe in a bed ) Eating nice food and being cuddled....
WHAT A LIFE !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today's plans have already changed so I am going with the flow.
> 
> My neurotic neighbour from over the road collared me just as I was going out to my meeting last night for the latest installment in her lomg tale of woe...someone reversed into her car at a filling station and drove off, she got the registration number and reported it to the police, the insurance company is still treating it as a fault claim (the damage looks negligible by the way), etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc ....
> 
> Oh and her printer isn't working. I have to get myself into the right mood to go over there and sort it out as the fix will take 5 minutes and the talking about 2 hours. I have inherited the problem from my late next door neighbour. His patience was greater than mine and he used to sort things out for her regularly. To be fair, she does usually bring a bottle of wine round to say thank you, but I could do with drinking it before I start work to numb the senses!


Good luck with your neighbour...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji3] [emoji3] We wagered being King or Queen of the CDR for a month.
> Since Todd (Your Majesty) you ended with a whopping 65.50 points you have been declared as KING for a month.
> Enjoy your reign Your Majesty.
> Kathy and I being in the bottom will have to be the paupers. And Adam, Lena, Linda and Mark are the aristocrats.[emoji6] We will be your loyal subjects henceforth until the 17th August and will refer to you as Your Majesty in any posts or threads etc.


Hmm, and I am* Robin Hood*. Be aware of me.
I`ll take all your money, gold, pearls and whatever you own and give it to the poor ones.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It was my understanding he was never hired in the first place? Lol
> 
> Well I'm off to go visit with my dad. Have a great day roomies.


Good luck with your dad. Chat later I hope.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I found this over in the seventh corner. I think it was meant for our new king?


Whahahaha. That is halirious.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The meds help but healing is a slow process. It needs time. The nasty virus in my body do not want to give up so easily.


Keep fighting the good fight you will eventually win.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, a good idea but how we can teach her when we don`t see her or even know if she exists ??????


Leave a tablet in one of the corners with a video of how to spin silk.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Keep fighting the good fight you will eventually win.


I do. Thank you Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice! I could where it at work instead of my usual gear. Here's a picture, now y'all will know what I look like.
> View attachment 245359


Ha Ha Ha. Lovely eyes.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Leave a tablet in one of the corners with a video of how to spin silk.


That is worth to try but I have no tablet. Maybe Yvonne can help us ? I think she has one.


----------



## Bee62

Finally caught up with every post. It is time to eat some boiled eggs. I am off to coffee for more than 2 weeks. Still missing nothing.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Actually, that appears not to be the case. The Audubon Zoo is a member of the American Zoo Association which sets out rules and guidelines for all aspects of the animals' care as well as crisis response. The AZA says our zoo notified them promptly, appropriately and is doing everything by the letter.
> Our local newspaper is full of this story because the zoo is so popular; and especially because of the jaguar breeding program and other breeding programs aimed at saving species that are slowly going extinct in the wild.
> 
> It now appears that  Valerio may have engineered his own escape! One of the steel cables that holds the roof elements in place was apparently BITTEN through (but not all in one go). It appears that, pound for pound, jaguars have the most powerful bite force of ANY of the big cats. Jaguars cannot be kept in enclosures using standard chain link fence, for example, because they use their powerful canines to break the links, one at a time, until the space is big enough to get out.  So steel cables of specified thickness must be used (and WERE used) in their enclosures!!!!
> 
> I was a little unnerved about his apparent killing spree: murdering other animals but not for food, since they are all well fed. [Others have died of their injuries, so the total death count from Valerio's misadventure is now 9. ] The article describes an INSTINCT in apex predators that stimulates them to attack and kill ANYTHING that MOVES. It is sometimes referred to as "surplus killing." I can see how, in the wild, for a predator to attack anything that moves during a hunt increases their chance of success and, therefore, species survival. In a situation where the prey animals are confined and cannot flee, well....that same instinct is at work, but with a tragic outcome. So Valerio is NOT some sort of mad animal serial killer: he's a young apex predator in his prime, full of instinct, power and testosterone!
> 
> I recently read a book by an Australian who worked as a safari guide in Africa. As soon as he got off the plane to learn his new job, one of the very first things he was told was, when faced with a predator- even one that is charging- "Whatever you do, DON'T RUN!!" He was told anything that runs registers as prey for the apex predator and will be a target. This was valid advice and he describes times where he shocked clients on safari when a lioness charged him- and he stood his ground. The lioness veered off. The only time this DIDN"T work was when another safari guide had unknowingly stopped his jeep of sight-seers right next to where a young lioness had hidden her first litter of cubs. Happily, he survived the mauling, and married the guide who applied first aid! The book is titled "Whatever You Do, Don't Run."
> 
> My response to hearing that Valerio may have continuously gnawed a steel cable (for who knows how many nights) until he broke it, was "why does he want out so badly?"  FIND OUT WHAT HE WANTS AND GIVE IT TO HIM, FER GAWDSAKE!!!!!!
> Does he want more space? Evict the zoo neighbors, bulldoze their homes and plant whatever trees he wants!!!!!!!!
> Does he want more than one "girlfriend?" Send personals ads to the other zoos "Lonely hunky jaguar seeks willing harem of cute jaguar babes!!!"
> Does he want different food? Place a to-go order with Commander's Palace for prime rib (done rare)!!!!!!


Wow. Just Wow. I would love to follow the story, if you are willing to give us updates please?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, and I am* Robin Hood*. Be aware of me.
> I`ll take all your money, gold, pearls and whatever you own and give it to the poor ones.


That is okay. Because I don't have any. I had to sell them all to look after my kids and torts.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Finally caught up with every post. It is time to eat some boiled eggs. I am off to coffee for more than 2 weeks. Still missing nothing.


I am off coffee as for about three weeks officially. Unless you count decaf coffee which I have had 3 cups in total in that time. I was tempted today as I walked into the office kitchen and there was a pot perculating. It smelled SOOOOOOO NICE!! but didn't have nay. I had a cup of Rooibos tea (black and no sugar) instead. (Pats herself on the back!!!)


----------



## CarolM

Okay, I have caught up as well and now it is home time. Not until later.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am off coffee as for about three weeks officially. Unless you count decaf coffee which I have had 3 cups in total in that time. I was tempted today as I walked into the office kitchen and there was a pot perculating. It smelled SOOOOOOO NICE!! but didn't have nay. I had a cup of Rooibos tea (black and no sugar) instead. (Pats herself on the back!!!)


I pat you on your back too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay, I have caught up as well and now it is home time. Not until later.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post the pic.
> View attachment 245358



In my defense, I started when we had 16 teams left. I wish I started earlier!!
It was so fun!!!


----------



## Momof4

Over the weekend some soccer moms some how got on the subject of pets and I told them I had 5 tortoises and I got all the silly questions! 
Why? 
What do you do with them? What do they do? 
How long have you liked “turtles?” They are not turtles[emoji51]
Etc!! 
Glad someone changed the subject !


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Wow. Just Wow. I would love to follow the story, if you are willing to give us updates please?



Absolutely! [emoji2]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot and humid , yes again, like a broken record. Like Germany and the UK, grasses and flowers and fields are browning out.. no water, baked by the daily sun and high temps.

But...thanks to my five gallon bucket, our banana trees are loving the heat. Note the relatively small container i keep them in.
Each Fall, i lug this pot back into our garage to keep from freezing.





And here is a longer distance pix of our now blooming Lord Baltimore hibiscus


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot and humid , yes again, like a broken record. Like Germany and the UK, grasses and flowers and fields are browning out.. no water, baked by the daily sun and high temps.
> 
> But...thanks to my five gallon bucket, our banana trees are loving the heat. Note the relatively small container i keep them in.
> Each Fall, i lug this pot back into our garage to keep from freezing.
> 
> View attachment 245366
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a longer distance pix of our now blooming Lord Baltimore hibiscus
> 
> View attachment 245367


Banana plant, that is so cool, have you ever eaten any Bananas from it?
Fun fact, Bananas are actually berries, and they grow on herbs


----------



## Maro2Bear

rjamesbeasley said:


> Banana plant, that is so cool, have you ever eaten any Bananas from it?
> Fun fact, Bananas are actually berries, and they grow on herbs



Two years ago, one of the large mature stalks put out a nice large flower filled with itzy bitsy bananas. They grew nicely, but i don’t think i provided enough daily water, and they kind of dried out. :-(. If they do it again, I’ll be sure to overdose on the water.

I do know that our Sully loves those leaves,,, every bit. So one large leaf is a nice treat every few days.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Maro2Bear said:


> Two years ago, one of the large mature stalks put out a nice large flower filled with itzy bitsy bananas. They grew nicely, but i don’t think i provided enough daily water, and they kind of dried out. :-(. If they do it again, I’ll be sure to overdose on the water.
> 
> I do know that our Sully loves those leaves,,, every bit. So one large leaf is a nice treat every few days.


I think that you can feed some species banana as a treat too, but be sure to check dietary requirements first [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> My response to hearing that Valerio may have continuously gnawed a steel cable (for who knows how many nights) until he broke it, was "why does he want out so badly?"  FIND OUT WHAT HE WANTS AND GIVE IT TO HIM, FER GAWDSAKE!!!!!!
> Does he want more space? Evict the zoo neighbors, bulldoze their homes and plant whatever trees he wants!!!!!!!!
> Does he want more than one "girlfriend?" Send personals ads to the other zoos "Lonely hunky jaguar seeks willing harem of cute jaguar babes!!!"
> Does he want different food? Place a to-go order with Commander's Palace for prime rib (done rare)!!!!!!


My guess is a mixture of testosterone, the time of year and other cats on heat combined with a natural desire to hunt all the gorgeous dinner he could hear, smell and possibly see in the vicinity.

I believe jaguars are one of the cats that like to cache their kills they kill more than they need immediately if they get the opportunity


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice! I could where it at work instead of my usual gear. Here's a picture, now y'all will know what I look like.
> View attachment 245359



I’ll raise you my current look. I’m at hairdressers


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


>


Fixed that for you


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> I think that you can feed some species banana as a treat too, but be sure to check dietary requirements first [emoji1]



Only redfoots as a treat. The grassland species like sulcatas, leopards, greeks, russians and Hermann’s can’t handle the sugar content of bananas


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot and humid , yes again, like a broken record. Like Germany and the UK, grasses and flowers and fields are browning out.. no water, baked by the daily sun and high temps.
> 
> But...thanks to my five gallon bucket, our banana trees are loving the heat. Note the relatively small container i keep them in.
> Each Fall, i lug this pot back into our garage to keep from freezing.
> 
> View attachment 245366
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a longer distance pix of our now blooming Lord Baltimore hibiscus
> 
> View attachment 245367


GORGEOUS!!!!!

I had no idea banana trees could grow successfully in such a small container...hmmmm...


----------



## JoesMum

This cartoon from The Daily Telegraph just made me giggle


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> In my defense, I started when we had 16 teams left. I wish I started earlier!!
> It was so fun!!!


It was lots of fun. If anybody is keen i can join our pool to other leagues and we can carry on having fun. And that is why I have given myself the spoon as fair is fair .


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Over the weekend some soccer moms some how got on the subject of pets and I told them I had 5 tortoises and I got all the silly questions!
> Why?
> What do you do with them? What do they do?
> How long have you liked “turtles?” They are not turtles[emoji51]
> Etc!!
> Glad someone changed the subject !


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Absolutely! [emoji2]


Yay. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot and humid , yes again, like a broken record. Like Germany and the UK, grasses and flowers and fields are browning out.. no water, baked by the daily sun and high temps.
> 
> But...thanks to my five gallon bucket, our banana trees are loving the heat. Note the relatively small container i keep them in.
> Each Fall, i lug this pot back into our garage to keep from freezing.
> 
> View attachment 245366
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a longer distance pix of our now blooming Lord Baltimore hibiscus
> 
> View attachment 245367


You really do have a beautiful garden.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Two years ago, one of the large mature stalks put out a nice large flower filled with itzy bitsy bananas. They grew nicely, but i don’t think i provided enough daily water, and they kind of dried out. :-(. If they do it again, I’ll be sure to overdose on the water.
> 
> I do know that our Sully loves those leaves,,, every bit. So one large leaf is a nice treat every few days.


My little ones don't like the leaves yet. But hopefully one day they will.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

rjamesbeasley said:


> I think that you can feed some species banana as a treat too, but be sure to check dietary requirements first [emoji1]


Banana is my RF's favorite food in the whole world.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’ll raise you my current look. I’m at hairdressers
> View attachment 245392


They say silver is very trendy now.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Fixed that for you
> View attachment 245393


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Banana is my RF's favorite food in the whole world.



Mine too!! I only feed once in a while now because I thought I read that the sugar can cause a parasite bloom.


----------



## CarolM

Went for a walk and took some pics of the vlei. Sorry couldn't get close up of the birds. But also took a video so hopefully you can hear them.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Borrow a friends big dog for a few days!



Good tip!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s been so dry, the little finches decided to check out our gutter this morning for drops of water and food..
> 
> View attachment 244895



Poor things


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Had my sisters dog to stay a couple of weeks ago - didn't make any difference.
> Maybe I need a much bigger dog?



Sure. Not that cute one who’s afraid of a particular spot outdoors.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This cartoon from The Daily Telegraph just made me giggle
> View attachment 245394


I didn't understand it.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Banana is my RF's favorite food in the whole world.


How was your Dad today?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!



Cute little vampire!  Didn’t know they could be kept as pets.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not a pet. This is a wild bat in sick bay. You have to have a license to handle bats in the UK.



Oh, makes sense now!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You laugh but he really do ! Every time my dog is pseudopregnand she has milk and thisl old big, fat tomcat is drinking the milk like a dog puppy. When I see them the next time I will make a pic and upload it.
> It is true.



All kinds of creepy


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> My dogs wait til the climb the fence then ambush them... Then I have to go bury a cat, well what's left of it.
> 
> Morning everyone!



  !!!!


----------



## Momof4

I took a few pics at breakfast time because we had cloud cover.

Here’s my first RF Dusty I got as a hatchling from and old member who was a breeder about 6 yrs ago.



2nd RF Roxy I rescued from Petco! I watched him there for months eating fruit pebbles and badly pyramided. 



3rd Sulcata Jackson I got as a small little guy. He is a good boy who is 40lbs now. 





4th Desert tort Willow found next to our pool while bbqing. She was a tiny hatchling who I thought was a Sulcata until I picked her up. I found out 1yr later that our senior neighbors down the street have a pair of adults. So she either wondered off to our yard which is possible because I have found 2 other hatchlings in our road. One was squished and I buried it and the other my son found with his friend and we gave it back. We all live on 2 acre lots so it’s a long walk. Or a bird dropped her as a gift. 



5th Desert tort Buddy who I just got from my sister last month. He is so sweet. It drives me crazy not knowing how old he is.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok... hot or cold, rain or shine, parched or not.
> 
> This looks good....
> 
> View attachment 245028



 and !!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Can't go wrong with nutella



No. You can go BIG on Nutella though...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven't been able to give the CDR my full attention in the last couple of weeks. I am not sure much will change for the next couple, but I am trying to keep up.
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to South Africa's Kevin Anderson who is through to the final of Wimbledon after a marathon 5 setter that went to 26-24 in the fifth...and yes I did watch it; I now have the other semi on tv. A local hero for Carol
> 
> In between tennis we are trying to find accomodation for Son who starts his permanent post grad job at the end of this month. I was supposed to take him to the location this afternoon but the motorways were so completely stuffed that I took him to the train station instead and he went flat hunting alone.
> 
> I also have paperwork for yet another school governor meeting on Monday to complete... And for a pupil disciplinary on Thursday that requires working with a translator because the parents first language is not English and the teenage student concerned has been taking advantage of this. (I actually think the student may realise that everyone, including their parents, are on to them now!)
> 
> Tomorrow, JoesDad and I are going to see the England v India cricket one day international. After a few days relief, it has turned hot again here. My sister and Mum who live much further north have finally had rain today; I am jealous!



Have the tempers over at your other forum cooled off as well?


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The only thing I know about cricket is they chirp at night in my backyard



LOL! My associations with cricket are forever tied to the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy — Krikkit Wars [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics at breakfast time because we had cloud cover.
> 
> Here’s my first RF Dusty I got as a hatchling from and old member who was a breeder about 6 yrs ago.
> View attachment 245407
> 
> 
> 2nd RF Roxy I rescued from Petco! I watched him there for months eating fruit pebbles and badly pyramided.
> View attachment 245408
> 
> 
> 3rd Sulcata Jackson I got as a small little guy. He is a good boy who is 40lbs now.
> View attachment 245410
> 
> View attachment 245411
> 
> 
> 4th Desert tort Willow found next to our pool while bbqing. She was a tiny hatchling who I thought was a Sulcata until I picked her up. I found out 1yr later that our senior neighbors down the street have a pair of adults. So she either wondered off to our yard which is possible because I have found 2 other hatchlings in our road. One was squished and I buried it and the other my son found with his friend and we gave it back. We all live on 2 acre lots so it’s a long walk. Or a bird dropped her as a gift.
> View attachment 245409
> 
> 
> 5th Desert tort Buddy who I just got from my sister last month. He is so sweet. It drives me crazy not knowing how old he is.
> View attachment 245412
> 
> View attachment 245413


What gorgeous torts you have there. You can see that they have been taken care of really well.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Since my sullies are getting bigger and bigger I have to go grocery shopping every third day. Seems I need urgent an extra fridge for all the tortoise lettuce !
> They are eating me out of my house



Nah. As long as you don’t paint your house the color of lettuce...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all..
> 
> We took a drive early this morning to see the acres and acres of sunflowers planted at the McKee-Beshers Wildlife Management area. I posted a few twitter pix from others earlier in the week, but we wanted to go visit ourselves.
> 
> Lots of bumblebees, yellow finches and other wildlife all about. Lots of birds for sure...(and people).
> 
> View attachment 245121
> View attachment 245122
> View attachment 245123



My favorite flowers!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> How was your Dad today?


He's not doing to great. He had another stroke while in the hospital a few days ago. He's pretty much bed bound now. Physical therapy has to get him up to walk and even with help he can only manage a few steps. We are trying to get him placed in a good rehab but since he's thru the Veterans Association there's limited options. We're hoping he can walk and be somewhat mobile on his own again after some rehab. Most likely not going to be able to live by himself again. Me and my brother have been super busy trying to take care of things.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I love to cook with Wine and Rum....
> 
> Sometimes I even put it in the food



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Here's a better pic of me and Murphy.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's not doing to great. He had another stroke while in the hospital a few days ago. He's pretty much bed bound now. Physical therapy has to get him up to walk and even with help he can only manage a few steps. We are trying to get him placed in a good rehab but since he's thru the Veterans Association there's limited options. We're hoping he can walk and be somewhat mobile on his own again after some rehab. Most likely not going to be able to live by himself again. Me and my brother have been super busy trying to take care of things.


Oh shame. That is not good news. But by the sounds of it he is in good hands and you and your brother are doing everything that you can. I am holding thumbs that everything works out like you want it to and it gets better for you all.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Here's a better pic of me and Murphy.
> View attachment 245414



You two look alike


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's not doing to great. He had another stroke while in the hospital a few days ago. He's pretty much bed bound now. Physical therapy has to get him up to walk and even with help he can only manage a few steps. We are trying to get him placed in a good rehab but since he's thru the Veterans Association there's limited options. We're hoping he can walk and be somewhat mobile on his own again after some rehab. Most likely not going to be able to live by himself again. Me and my brother have been super busy trying to take care of things.



Oh no. I know it’s stressful taking care of parents. Your dad is lucky to have you and your brother.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Here's a better pic of me and Murphy.
> View attachment 245414


Whahaha. Murphy is looking good. You Your Majesty on the other hand look scared. Are your kingly duties too much by any chance. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> My nephew took some and he will send them to me, but I won't be booking Lola in here any day soon



Oh oh. Doesn’t sound good


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> My weekend is almost done so sad[emoji24][emoji24]. But before i go here are some post cards. I also wanted to take a pic of the seagulls but they wouldn't stay still. There was also a small bird with blue and orange that I wanted to take a pic of but that one also flew away before I could take a pic[emoji21].
> The 2nd pic is through the window of the lighthouse.
> Some pics of the beach by woodbridge Island. And of the mountain by Claremont.
> Rue climbing into the water bowl while enjoying outside time.
> One of Kang going in for a bite.
> One of Clark playing hide and seek
> View attachment 245184
> View attachment 245185
> View attachment 245186
> View attachment 245187
> View attachment 245188
> View attachment 245189
> View attachment 245190
> View attachment 245191
> View attachment 245195
> View attachment 245196
> View attachment 245197



No. 2 is very interesting. No. 3 is gorgeous. The last one is hilarious! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No. 2 is very interesting. No. 3 is gorgeous. The last one is hilarious! [emoji23]


I was wondering today about when you would be back. Soooo are you back yet or still in Canada?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Murphy is looking good. You Your Majesty on the other hand look scared. Are your kingly duties too much by any chance. [emoji6]


Ya sometimes he scares me. One time I woke up in the middle of the night and he was standing at the foot of my bed holding a picture of a banana with the words "Or else" written underneath it


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya sometimes he scares me. One time I woke up in the middle of the night and he was standing at the foot of my bed holding a picture of a banana with the words "Or else" written underneath it


o-O that would scare me too. A sign saying "Garden salad" would be less scary.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Maybe I had been a turtle in a previous life. Who knows. I love to swim in lakes. I do it every summer but this summer with the bad sores on my leg I can`t. I fear that I could get some nasty bacterias in the wounds.



Any progress with the cure, Bee?


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I am going to have to say good night. I left my charger at work so have to preserve my battery until i can charge it again tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> I had no idea banana trees could grow successfully in such a small container...hmmmm...



Yes.....and you can see that these put out pups too. So not just hanging on, but thriving and putting out banana pups.


Moozillion said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> I had no idea banana trees could grow successfully in such a small container...hmmmm...




Yep. The trick is to grow “dwarf” varieties, in good mulchy soil, lots of water daily. Very easy to grow, leaves make great tort food and are good to BBQ with as well (wrap fish meat or other goods in wet leaves) and bake indirectly on the BBQ.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You really do have a beautiful garden.



Thsnks Carol..,!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Went for a walk and took some pics of the vlei. Sorry couldn't get close up of the birds. But also took a video so hopefully you can hear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245395
> View attachment 245396
> View attachment 245397
> View attachment 245399
> View attachment 245400
> View attachment 245401
> View attachment 245402
> View attachment 245403
> View attachment 245405
> View attachment 245406



Great,


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I don't know, but whoever get Carol for TORTOISE at Christmas needs to send her a wooden spoon



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I should send her one of those I collected in the few last rounds. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Daarn. If I hadn't been concentrating on tennis and cricket instead of football, and actually remembered to put in scores for the last two matches then I could have pipped Lena to runner up!



Phew! [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh right. You see! My Lady that is why we peasants need people such as you, who know better and can point lowly people such as myself in the right direction. Thank you My Lady for deigning to impart your wisdom on myself. ( I walk away bowing down to my knees until you can no longer see me)



Actually, it’s so dark we can’t see you anyway [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice! I could where it at work instead of my usual gear. Here's a picture, now y'all will know what I look like.
> View attachment 245359



Congratulations, Your Majesty. I hereby swear my allegiance to you. Until August 17. [emoji23][emoji122][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Finally caught up with every post. It is time to eat some boiled eggs. I am off to coffee for more than 2 weeks. Still missing nothing.



Hmmm. Are you sure what you had had before was real coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics at breakfast time because we had cloud cover.
> 
> Here’s my first RF Dusty I got as a hatchling from and old member who was a breeder about 6 yrs ago.
> View attachment 245407
> 
> 
> 2nd RF Roxy I rescued from Petco! I watched him there for months eating fruit pebbles and badly pyramided.
> View attachment 245408
> 
> 
> 3rd Sulcata Jackson I got as a small little guy. He is a good boy who is 40lbs now.
> View attachment 245410
> 
> View attachment 245411
> 
> 
> 4th Desert tort Willow found next to our pool while bbqing. She was a tiny hatchling who I thought was a Sulcata until I picked her up. I found out 1yr later that our senior neighbors down the street have a pair of adults. So she either wondered off to our yard which is possible because I have found 2 other hatchlings in our road. One was squished and I buried it and the other my son found with his friend and we gave it back. We all live on 2 acre lots so it’s a long walk. Or a bird dropped her as a gift.
> View attachment 245409
> 
> 
> 5th Desert tort Buddy who I just got from my sister last month. He is so sweet. It drives me crazy not knowing how old he is.
> View attachment 245412
> 
> View attachment 245413



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's not doing to great. He had another stroke while in the hospital a few days ago. He's pretty much bed bound now. Physical therapy has to get him up to walk and even with help he can only manage a few steps. We are trying to get him placed in a good rehab but since he's thru the Veterans Association there's limited options. We're hoping he can walk and be somewhat mobile on his own again after some rehab. Most likely not going to be able to live by himself again. Me and my brother have been super busy trying to take care of things.



Sorry to hear. These are tough times for you and your family. A hug.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I was wondering today about when you would be back. Soooo are you back yet or still in Canada?



Still in Canada, heading back to Montreal and a better wi-fi connection! Will be back home by the end of the week.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. I am going to have to say good night. I left my charger at work so have to preserve my battery until i can charge it again tomorrow.



Good night, Carol!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Went for a walk and took some pics of the vlei. Sorry couldn't get close up of the birds. But also took a video so hopefully you can hear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245395
> View attachment 245396
> View attachment 245397
> View attachment 245399
> View attachment 245400
> View attachment 245401
> View attachment 245402
> View attachment 245403
> View attachment 245405
> View attachment 245406


What a lovely place to be able to walk


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I didn't understand it.


You normally pick up verrucas in damp places like the bathroom, so the water infected the lawn...

Oh never mind. The humour or the language doesn't translate across borders


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics at breakfast time because we had cloud cover.
> 
> Here’s my first RF Dusty I got as a hatchling from and old member who was a breeder about 6 yrs ago.
> View attachment 245407
> 
> 
> 2nd RF Roxy I rescued from Petco! I watched him there for months eating fruit pebbles and badly pyramided.
> View attachment 245408
> 
> 
> 3rd Sulcata Jackson I got as a small little guy. He is a good boy who is 40lbs now.
> View attachment 245410
> 
> View attachment 245411
> 
> 
> 4th Desert tort Willow found next to our pool while bbqing. She was a tiny hatchling who I thought was a Sulcata until I picked her up. I found out 1yr later that our senior neighbors down the street have a pair of adults. So she either wondered off to our yard which is possible because I have found 2 other hatchlings in our road. One was squished and I buried it and the other my son found with his friend and we gave it back. We all live on 2 acre lots so it’s a long walk. Or a bird dropped her as a gift.
> View attachment 245409
> 
> 
> 5th Desert tort Buddy who I just got from my sister last month. He is so sweet. It drives me crazy not knowing how old he is.
> View attachment 245412
> 
> View attachment 245413


Lovely [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Have the tempers over at your other forum cooled off as well?


It's still a bit borderline, but a lot better after I told them bluntly that they were behaving worse than a bunch of teenagers and that I didn't care who started it ... And then closed a thread for 12 hours to force them to cool off.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> LOL! My associations with cricket are forever tied to the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy — Krikkit Wars [emoji85]


And that was written by an Englishman and is very closely related to the actual sport. Anyone who understands cricket completely understood that bit


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's not doing to great. He had another stroke while in the hospital a few days ago. He's pretty much bed bound now. Physical therapy has to get him up to walk and even with help he can only manage a few steps. We are trying to get him placed in a good rehab but since he's thru the Veterans Association there's limited options. We're hoping he can walk and be somewhat mobile on his own again after some rehab. Most likely not going to be able to live by himself again. Me and my brother have been super busy trying to take care of things.


So sorry to read this.

Electronic hugs from me


----------



## Moozillion

OK, New update on the Jaguar escape episode.

Zoo officials released a photo of where Valerio bit through steel mesh, creating an 8 inch by 10 inch hole (20 x 25 cm), squeezed through, exited onto the roof of the enclosure then jumped down onto the ground. The animals' enclosures are inspected EVERY NIGHT, so it turns out,  he DID d this in one go. The Jaguar exhibit is closed and will remain closed until they can get newer, stronger mesh with smaller holes to use for the enclosure.
He was first spotted roaming at large by a keeper bringing food to another enclosure at 7:00 am Saturday. By 7:20, the zoo staff had surrounded him; some were armed with dart guns, others with rifles having live ammunition. He was hit with a dart at 7:26 and shortly afterwards appeared to be feeling the effects, so he was shot with a second dart. After the 2nd dart, he lay down and went to sleep around 7:43am. They were able to move him to a secure location. After removing him, they started finding the dead and injured animals. While he was sedated, he was fully and carefully examined by the zoo vet to make sure he had not sustained injury.
He's being kept in isolation for now.

The second image below is from a slide show of the escape to the press and local authorities. The actual hole is much smaller than it appears on the screen behind the zookeeper.


----------



## Moozillion

Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!" 

Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439


[emoji23]
Cats are always plotting aren’t they? They tolerate the humans they choose to live with 

I agree with your husband; the cute stuff is just to keep you off guard!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I should have said it was time for me to stop gassing.
> 
> I need to be more carefuel in future


And it's about time I stopped fueling around too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope the youngest was begging me to bring him to work. He even offered to do all my work for me.


I'm all for child labour, so let him do your work.
It's character building


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice! I could where it at work instead of my usual gear. Here's a picture, now y'all will know what I look like.
> View attachment 245359


I'd recognise you anywhere now!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> And it's about time I stopped fueling around too.



Oil be sad if you stopped your punning Lyn [emoji22]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’ll raise you my current look. I’m at hairdressers
> View attachment 245392


Foiled again!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

What be yer stance my subjects?.........

Shall we invade and conquer the "Pretend Chat 2.14" and share the spoils?


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's not doing to great. He had another stroke while in the hospital a few days ago. He's pretty much bed bound now. Physical therapy has to get him up to walk and even with help he can only manage a few steps. We are trying to get him placed in a good rehab but since he's thru the Veterans Association there's limited options. We're hoping he can walk and be somewhat mobile on his own again after some rehab. Most likely not going to be able to live by himself again. Me and my brother have been super busy trying to take care of things.


So sorry to hear that .
It must be very scary and frustrating for your Dad.
Best wishes for as good a recovery as possible winging their way across The Pond for him.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. I am going to have to say good night. I left my charger at work so have to preserve my battery until i can charge it again tomorrow.


Goodnight Carol.
Time to recharge batteries for you and your phone.
Sleep well


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439


Terrifying!!!
Be careful Bea! 
We don't want to hear about another CATastrophy on the evening mews!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oil be sad if you stopped your punning Lyn [emoji22]


Awww - Tanks very much!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Went for a walk and took some pics of the vlei. Sorry couldn't get close up of the birds. But also took a video so hopefully you can hear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245395
> View attachment 245396
> View attachment 245397
> View attachment 245399
> View attachment 245400
> View attachment 245401
> View attachment 245402
> View attachment 245403
> View attachment 245405
> View attachment 245406


Beautiful! 
I bet you see quite a variety of birds on the marsh.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439


They do look ferocious!
The difference between dogs and cats is...

Dogs say: "This person feeds me they must be God"

Cats say: "This person feeds me I MUST BE GOD"


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Here's a better pic of me and Murphy.
> View attachment 245414


"What a strange looking creature!" ................said Murphy


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics at breakfast time because we had cloud cover.
> 
> Here’s my first RF Dusty I got as a hatchling from and old member who was a breeder about 6 yrs ago.
> View attachment 245407
> 
> 
> 2nd RF Roxy I rescued from Petco! I watched him there for months eating fruit pebbles and badly pyramided.
> View attachment 245408
> 
> 
> 3rd Sulcata Jackson I got as a small little guy. He is a good boy who is 40lbs now.
> View attachment 245410
> 
> View attachment 245411
> 
> 
> 4th Desert tort Willow found next to our pool while bbqing. She was a tiny hatchling who I thought was a Sulcata until I picked her up. I found out 1yr later that our senior neighbors down the street have a pair of adults. So she either wondered off to our yard which is possible because I have found 2 other hatchlings in our road. One was squished and I buried it and the other my son found with his friend and we gave it back. We all live on 2 acre lots so it’s a long walk. Or a bird dropped her as a gift.
> View attachment 245409
> 
> 
> 5th Desert tort Buddy who I just got from my sister last month. He is so sweet. It drives me crazy not knowing how old he is.
> View attachment 245412
> 
> View attachment 245413


What a beautiful bunch - all worthy entrants for the calendar competition.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They do look ferocious!
> The difference between dogs and cats is...
> 
> Dogs say: "This person feeds me they must be God"
> 
> Cats say: "This person feeds me I MUST BE GOD"


.....and 
dogs have owners, 
cats have staff.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful bunch - all worthy entrants for the calendar competition.



Thank you! I haven’t entered it in years!! I might this year. 
I get all confused about the sizing of the photo.


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey just noticed the time and I have to be up for work in under 6 hours!!
Better say Nos Da.
Take care fellow CDRers and have a good Weds.


Momof4 said:


> Thank you! I haven’t entered it in years!! I might this year.
> I get all confused about the sizing of the photo.


I've not entered either as I don't have a decent camera - well I do but its a 35mm so can't just download pics. 
I think you would do well if you entered any of those this year, Kathy.


----------



## Moozillion

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They do look ferocious!
> The difference between dogs and cats is...
> 
> Dogs say: "This person feeds me they must be God"
> 
> Cats say: "This person feeds me I MUST BE GOD"



TRUE!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Blimey just noticed the time and I have to be up for work in under 6 hours!!
> Better say Nos Da.
> Take care fellow CDRers and have a good Weds.
> 
> I've not entered either as I don't have a decent camera - well I do but its a 35mm so can't just download pics.
> I think you would do well if you entered any of those this year, Kathy.



Thanks! I just use my cell phone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I'd recognise you anywhere now!


LOL!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Actually, it’s so dark we can’t see you anyway [emoji6]


Lol. [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Still in Canada, heading back to Montreal and a better wi-fi connection! Will be back home by the end of the week.


Yayyyyy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You normally pick up verrucas in damp places like the bathroom, so the water infected the lawn...
> 
> Oh never mind. The humour or the language doesn't translate across borders


Lol. Sorry. [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's still a bit borderline, but a lot better after I told them bluntly that they were behaving worse than a bunch of teenagers and that I didn't care who started it ... And then closed a thread for 12 hours to force them to cool off.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> OK, New update on the Jaguar escape episode.
> 
> Zoo officials released a photo of where Valerio bit through steel mesh, creating an 8 inch by 10 inch hole (20 x 25 cm), squeezed through, exited onto the roof of the enclosure then jumped down onto the ground. The animals' enclosures are inspected EVERY NIGHT, so it turns out,  he DID d this in one go. The Jaguar exhibit is closed and will remain closed until they can get newer, stronger mesh with smaller holes to use for the enclosure.
> He was first spotted roaming at large by a keeper bringing food to another enclosure at 7:00 am Saturday. By 7:20, the zoo staff had surrounded him; some were armed with dart guns, others with rifles having live ammunition. He was hit with a dart at 7:26 and shortly afterwards appeared to be feeling the effects, so he was shot with a second dart. After the 2nd dart, he lay down and went to sleep around 7:43am. They were able to move him to a secure location. After removing him, they started finding the dead and injured animals. While he was sedated, he was fully and carefully examined by the zoo vet to make sure he had not sustained injury.
> He's being kept in isolation for now.
> 
> The second image below is from a slide show of the escape to the press and local authorities. The actual hole is much smaller than it appears on the screen behind the zookeeper.
> 
> View attachment 245431
> 
> 
> View attachment 245432


That is one seriously clever cat and determined. Thank you so much for the update. I find it very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439


They look too innocent to be plotting against you. But maybe the meerkat is setting them up.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> And it's about time I stopped fueling around too.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oil be sad if you stopped your punning Lyn [emoji22]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> What be yer stance my subjects?.........
> 
> Shall we invade and conquer the "Pretend Chat 2.14" and share the spoils?


What is the plan on how to do that Your Majesty?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> What is the plan on how to do that Your Majesty?


Trojan horse?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> What is the plan on how to do that Your Majesty?


Or we will have to use an infiltrator or spy, one that their already familiar with....

@Momof4 This is your mission, shall you choose to accept it?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful!
> I bet you see quite a variety of birds on the marsh.


Ummmm, There are most probably lots of varieties, but my eyesight is not that good nor am I very observant.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They do look ferocious!
> The difference between dogs and cats is...
> 
> Dogs say: "This person feeds me they must be God"
> 
> Cats say: "This person feeds me I MUST BE GOD"


Very true Your Majesty.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Trojan horse?


I think a trojon TORTOISE would work better your Majesty. They would be confused with a horse and might try to feed it weeds.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Or we will have to use an infiltrator or spy, one that their already familiar with....
> 
> @Momof4 This is your mission, shall you choose to accept it?


They would also never suspect Yvonne your Majesty.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> They would also never suspect Yvonne your Majesty.


Being the main caretaker of all these lands she may be neutral


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Being the main caretaker of all these lands she may be neutral


As you wish Your Majesty.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Over the weekend some soccer moms some how got on the subject of pets and I told them I had 5 tortoises and I got all the silly questions!
> Why?
> What do you do with them? What do they do?
> How long have you liked “turtles?” They are not turtles[emoji51]
> Etc!!
> Glad someone changed the subject !


Say you collect turtles. The older they get the more expensive they are. You will earn many astonished people faces.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Fixed that for you
> View attachment 245393


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot and humid , yes again, like a broken record. Like Germany and the UK, grasses and flowers and fields are browning out.. no water, baked by the daily sun and high temps.
> 
> But...thanks to my five gallon bucket, our banana trees are loving the heat. Note the relatively small container i keep them in.
> Each Fall, i lug this pot back into our garage to keep from freezing.
> 
> View attachment 245366
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a longer distance pix of our now blooming Lord Baltimore hibiscus
> 
> View attachment 245367


Your banana tree looks great and the color of the hibiscus too. 
Where are the dandelions for Sully gone ? Have they all dryed out ? Poor Sully !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This cartoon from The Daily Telegraph just made me giggle
> View attachment 245394


Omg ! Uurgggg.....


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Banana is my RF's favorite food in the whole world.


For my redfoot too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Went for a walk and took some pics of the vlei. Sorry couldn't get close up of the birds. But also took a video so hopefully you can hear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245395
> View attachment 245396
> View attachment 245397
> View attachment 245399
> View attachment 245400
> View attachment 245401
> View attachment 245402
> View attachment 245403
> View attachment 245405
> View attachment 245406


What is the vlei ? A kind of lake or swamp ? I can hear birds in your video. Beautiful sundown btw.
Ahh, I found the answer to my question:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rondevlei_Nature_Reserve


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nah. As long as you don’t paint your house the color of lettuce...


There will be no money left for painting the house green after the lettuce runs I have to do.....


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's not doing to great. He had another stroke while in the hospital a few days ago. He's pretty much bed bound now. Physical therapy has to get him up to walk and even with help he can only manage a few steps. We are trying to get him placed in a good rehab but since he's thru the Veterans Association there's limited options. We're hoping he can walk and be somewhat mobile on his own again after some rehab. Most likely not going to be able to live by himself again. Me and my brother have been super busy trying to take care of things.


I am sorry for you to read your bad news about your daddy. Often after one stroke there follow another ones. That is sad.
I can imagine that he is depressed from this situation.
Is there a good rest home where you live ? Would the Veterans Association pay for such a home for your daddy?
I send you a big electronic hug and another for your daddy. It seems you have to make some difficult decisions soon.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Here's a better pic of me and Murphy.
> View attachment 245414


Love that pic !
Brown eyes ! I was right !  And you have much more hair than Murphy. You both are handsome


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What is the vlei ? A kind of lake or swamp ? I can hear birds in your video. Beautiful sundown btw.
> Ahh, I found the answer to my question:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rondevlei_Nature_Reserve


The Rondevlei is not by me. And we definitly do not have any hippotomuses. This would be more applicable to the area where I stay:




https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/vlei

If you go on the above link you can hear the pronounciation as well.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya sometimes he scares me. One time I woke up in the middle of the night and he was standing at the foot of my bed holding a picture of a banana with the words "Or else" written underneath it


What a nightmare !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Any progress with the cure, Bee?


Yes, but slow. It takes a long time to heal. Nasty virus don`t want to give up...Thank you for asking and thinking of me.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You normally pick up verrucas in damp places like the bathroom, so the water infected the lawn...
> 
> Oh never mind. The humour or the language doesn't translate across borders


I understood.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> OK, New update on the Jaguar escape episode.
> 
> Zoo officials released a photo of where Valerio bit through steel mesh, creating an 8 inch by 10 inch hole (20 x 25 cm), squeezed through, exited onto the roof of the enclosure then jumped down onto the ground. The animals' enclosures are inspected EVERY NIGHT, so it turns out,  he DID d this in one go. The Jaguar exhibit is closed and will remain closed until they can get newer, stronger mesh with smaller holes to use for the enclosure.
> He was first spotted roaming at large by a keeper bringing food to another enclosure at 7:00 am Saturday. By 7:20, the zoo staff had surrounded him; some were armed with dart guns, others with rifles having live ammunition. He was hit with a dart at 7:26 and shortly afterwards appeared to be feeling the effects, so he was shot with a second dart. After the 2nd dart, he lay down and went to sleep around 7:43am. They were able to move him to a secure location. After removing him, they started finding the dead and injured animals. While he was sedated, he was fully and carefully examined by the zoo vet to make sure he had not sustained injury.
> He's being kept in isolation for now.
> 
> The second image below is from a slide show of the escape to the press and local authorities. The actual hole is much smaller than it appears on the screen behind the zookeeper.
> 
> View attachment 245431
> 
> 
> View attachment 245432


Can imagine that this steel mesh wasn`t strong enough for a big cat.
Valerio is looking great. Good that he is still alive.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> I am sorry for you to read your bad news about your daddy. Often after one stroke there follow another ones. That is sad.
> I can imagine that he is depressed from this situation.
> Is there a good rest home where you live ? Would the Veterans Association pay for such a home for your daddy?
> I send you a big electronic hug and another for your daddy. It seems you have to make some difficult decisions soon.


Thanks Bee and everyone else for your kind words and support. I have the day off and am at the hospital again with him right now. We did manage to get him into the best rehab facility the VA offers. He's supposed to be moved today so I'm staying till that happens. He doesn't seem depressed about the situation but honestly he's not quite there mentally like he was before yet. I'm not to sure he is aware of the totality of the situation. He keeps talking about things he's needs to do when he goes home today and we keep having to remind him he's not going home as of yet.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439


They look really dangerous !


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks Bee and everyone else for your kind words and support. I have the day off and am at the hospital again with him right now. We did manage to get him into the best rehab facility the VA offers. He's supposed to be moved today so I'm staying till that happens. He doesn't seem depressed about the situation but honestly he's not quite there mentally like he was before yet. I'm not to sure he is aware of the totality of the situation. He keeps talking about things he's needs to do when he goes home today and we keep having to remind him he's not going home as of yet.


Good luck, Todd. Hopefully the strokes haven`t affected his brain because he talks of coming home. The rehab will be good for him me thinks.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439


Hi Bea, I noticed a dangerous situation when your kitties play with bags that still have carrying handles. A cat can put her or his head through the carrying handle and get in panic / fear because the bag is "following". When I let my cats play with bags, I remove the carrying handles at first.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> .....and
> dogs have owners,
> cats have staff.


As God created all the animals he created the cat on the sixth day. On the seventh day God wanted to make a rest but he has to clean the cat litter box .....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is okay. Because I don't have any. I had to sell them all to look after my kids and torts.


Majesties always have gold, money and pearls. Maybe I have to look if Todd has something to rob and give to the poor ones.....
I am coming. I am Robin Hood from the Dark Forest of the Cold dark room.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks Bee and everyone else for your kind words and support. I have the day off and am at the hospital again with him right now. We did manage to get him into the best rehab facility the VA offers. He's supposed to be moved today so I'm staying till that happens. He doesn't seem depressed about the situation but honestly he's not quite there mentally like he was before yet. I'm not to sure he is aware of the totality of the situation. He keeps talking about things he's needs to do when he goes home today and we keep having to remind him he's not going home as of yet.


A big Electronic hug from me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks Bee and everyone else for your kind words and support. I have the day off and am at the hospital again with him right now. We did manage to get him into the best rehab facility the VA offers. He's supposed to be moved today so I'm staying till that happens. He doesn't seem depressed about the situation but honestly he's not quite there mentally like he was before yet. I'm not to sure he is aware of the totality of the situation. He keeps talking about things he's needs to do when he goes home today and we keep having to remind him he's not going home as of yet.


Please assure him that you and your brother are taking care of all the things he thinks he needs to do at home. I know from experience how pressing those "things" that need doing are on one's mind. It will help him to relax knowing you're taking care of it for him.


----------



## Moozillion

The only new information on the Jaguar incident is that Valerio was VERY near the edge of the zoo when he was caught. The zoo is inside the city proper, and residential neighborhoods come right up to the zoo boundaries: people who live there hear the animals making their usual animal sounds. So the situation could have been even worse. I'm very sad for the animals who were killed, but SO GRATEFUL that it was no worse.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> Please assure him that you and your brother are taking care of all the things he thinks he needs to do at home. I know from experience how pressing those "things" that need doing are on one's mind. It will help him to relax knowing you're taking care of it for him.


Oh we definitely are. It's just been a little tricky because he's having trouble recalling things, when bills are due, bank account info, etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Your banana tree looks great and the color of the hibiscus too.
> Where are the dandelions for Sully gone ? Have they all dryed out ? Poor Sully !




The Spring explosion of dandelions is now passed, so we do have the occasional dandelion flower. Still plenty of greens. I do mow our lawn and get the weeds and grass in piles for Sully as well.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> The only new information on the Jaguar incident is that Valerio was VERY near the edge of the zoo when he was caught. The zoo is inside the city proper, and residential neighborhoods come right up to the zoo boundaries: people who live there hear the animals making their usual animal sounds. So the situation could have been even worse. I'm very sad for the animals who were killed, but SO GRATEFUL that it was no worse.


The sad thing is (or lucky) is that if he had hurt a human he would have been euthanized.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all. We finally had a few scattered showers in the area yesterday afternoon. Some areas near DC and Baltimore got upwards of 2.5 inches of rain from the storms. Unfortunately not too much here, but enough to freshen things up a bit.

Went out for an early morning 2 hour paddle on the local reservoir - didnt do too much sight seeing. An hour of hard paddling up to my 1/2 way marker and an hour back. Did see an immature Bald Eagle, plenty of herons, some green herons, and a few jumping fish.

One pix of peace and quiet at 0630 -


----------



## Momof4




----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well done.


And then had to completely close the thread this morning due to a couple of oafs who are now taking a short vacation from the site [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I understood.


Ironically you have English as a second language. I am not sure about Carol. 

Carol is your first language Afrikaans?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. We have taken possession of son's new house share room today. A quick trip (OK it takes 80 minutes to get there on a good day - and today was a good day) to Elstree, home of the famous British film studios with some of his stuff. It is just north of London. The rest will go next week after his graduation and he will move in properly then too.

On the downside my Credit Card has been cancelled because the card company detected fraudulent activity. Detecting the fraud is good. Having the card removed is a nuisance. Luckily, JoesDad had previously authorised the card company to talk to me about the account as he is in India! It's ridiculous really. The card is mine and they have all my details, but because it is a joint account they will normally only talk to the main cardholder unless they have authorised you to speak to them. And the first you find this out is when there is a problem...which I did 10 years ago when he was working in Australia and my card was blocked (wrongly it turned out)

I do have another card with a different company, but all my online accounts have the other card on; it will take time to sort them out.


----------



## Momof4

Heading to the beach with four 12yr girls! 
Wish me luck in the car! 
I’m bringing a book.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Heading to the beach with four 12yr girls!
> Wish me luck in the car!
> I’m bringing a book.


I hope you get enough peace to read! Good luck!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And then had to completely close the thread this morning due to a couple of oafs who are now taking a short vacation from the site [emoji849]


I have heard a vacation is good for your stress levels. So you are really just looking after their health.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 245512


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ironically you have English as a second language. I am not sure about Carol.
> 
> Carol is your first language Afrikaans?


Lol. No it is English. But I don't know what Verruca means. Never heard that word. Tried looking it up but still didn't get it. But my hubby reckons I am terrible at jokes.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We have taken possession of son's new house share room today. A quick trip (OK it takes 80 minutes to get there on a good day - and today was a good day) to Elstree, home of the famous British film studios with some of his stuff. It is just north of London. The rest will go next week after his graduation and he will move in properly then too.
> 
> On the downside my Credit Card has been cancelled because the card company detected fraudulent activity. Detecting the fraud is good. Having the card removed is a nuisance. Luckily, JoesDad had previously authorised the card company to talk to me about the account as he is in India! It's ridiculous really. The card is mine and they have all my details, but because it is a joint account they will normally only talk to the main cardholder unless they have authorised you to speak to them. And the first you find this out is when there is a problem...which I did 10 years ago when he was working in Australia and my card was blocked (wrongly it turned out)
> 
> I do have another card with a different company, but all my online accounts have the other card on; it will take time to sort them out.


Congratulations on the first part of the move.
Having to sort your credit card out....good luck!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We have taken possession of son's new house share room today. A quick trip (OK it takes 80 minutes to get there on a good day - and today was a good day) to Elstree, home of the famous British film studios with some of his stuff. It is just north of London. The rest will go next week after his graduation and he will move in properly then too.
> 
> On the downside my Credit Card has been cancelled because the card company detected fraudulent activity. Detecting the fraud is good. Having the card removed is a nuisance. Luckily, JoesDad had previously authorised the card company to talk to me about the account as he is in India! It's ridiculous really. The card is mine and they have all my details, but because it is a joint account they will normally only talk to the main cardholder unless they have authorised you to speak to them. And the first you find this out is when there is a problem...which I did 10 years ago when he was working in Australia and my card was blocked (wrongly it turned out)
> 
> I do have another card with a different company, but all my online accounts have the other card on; it will take time to sort them out.


Oh, dear- a hassle for sure! But thank goodness they caught the fraudulent activity.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Heading to the beach with four 12yr girls!
> Wish me luck in the car!
> I’m bringing a book.


...rather you than me! 
Dang autocorrect! That was SUPPOSED to say "GOOD LUCK!"


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Heading to the beach with four 12yr girls!
> Wish me luck in the car!
> I’m bringing a book.


The book sounds like a good plan. In the car hmmm perfect time to listen in on all the gossip[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> ...rather you than me! [emoji14]
> Dang autocorrect! That was SUPPOSED to say "GOOD LUCK!"


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> ...rather you than me! [emoji14]
> Dang autocorrect! That was SUPPOSED to say "GOOD LUCK!"


It's nice to have you back Bea.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> The sad thing is (or lucky) is that if he had hurt a human he would have been euthanized.


True. BUT on the hopeful side, jaguars are reportedly very shy of humans and there are very few reports of anyone being attacked by a jaguar unless they had cornered the animal.
At least he's safe and the zoo is going above and beyond to prevent this ever happening again. The inspection by the national group revealed that the zoo easily met all the standards of care for jaguar enclosures. But our zoo admin has said that's obviously not good enough, and they are proceeding with actions that exceed the requirements rather significantly. 
And I expect this incident may result in a CHANGE in the official recommendations for jaguar enclosures!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> It's nice to have you back Bea.


Thanks so much, Carol. 
My attendance may still be a bit sporadic (Life has a way of interfering!!! ) but I always love the CDR and all its wonderful denizens!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> True. BUT on the hopeful side, jaguars are reportedly very shy of humans and there are very few reports of anyone being attacked by a jaguar unless they had cornered the animal.
> At least he's safe and the zoo is going above and beyond to prevent this ever happening again. The inspection by the national group revealed that the zoo easily met all the standards of care for jaguar enclosures. But our zoo admin has said that's obviously not good enough, and they are proceeding with actions that exceed the requirements rather significantly.
> And I expect this incident may result in a CHANGE in the official recommendations for jaguar enclosures!!!!!!


That is good to hear. And if it is not working then improve on it until it does.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I hope you get enough peace to read! Good luck!



Oh I will! They want nothing to do with me! I’m just the chauffeur [emoji3]

It’s a bit breezy so I can’t put up my umbrella yet.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Carol.
> My attendance may still be a bit sporadic (Life has a way of interfering!!! ) but I always love the CDR and all its wonderful denizens!


You are welcome. And I hope it does not interfere too much. As we miss you when you are not posting your funny comments and little stories. Speaking of which how are your little ones doing?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Oh I will! They want nothing to do with me! I’m just the chauffeur [emoji3]
> 
> It’s a bit breezy so I can’t put up my umbrella yet.
> View attachment 245514


Nice beach. Enjoy your book.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have heard a vacation is good for your stress levels. So you are really just looking after their health.


[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. No it is English. But I don't know what Verruca means. Never heard that word. Tried looking it up but still didn't get it. But my hubby reckons I am terrible at jokes.


Let me educate you https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/warts-and-verrucas/

It's a kind of wart you get on your feet. Typically infection occurs in changing rooms or showers where conditions are warm and damp


----------



## JoesMum

So the UK heatwave continues and so does the drought.

We are very fortunate here in the south east as we actually have water. We get very little rain at the best of times and this area is pretty densely populated compared with other parts of the country. Our water company has been forced to repair leaks properly and also has built a pipe between the big river Medway and the Bewl Water reservoir so Bewl can be topped up from the river when the river is running very high.

As a result Bewl was at 94% capacity when the heatwave started and weeks later is at 90% now. No hosepipe bans here this year. We are being asked to be careful, but we are so used to being careful that it isn't a hardship. The lawn is dead, but will come again when it does rain. I am watering my new plants thoroughly twice a week and using waste water from washing up, etc in between.

Up in the north west of England the situation is very different. This is the wettest part of the country and the prolonged drought is unusual for them. It has also exposed years of mismanagement and underinvestment by the area water company up there; they got away with it because it is always raining there. There is a reason that The Lake District, the famous tourist area, has so many lakes! The reservoirs there are at 35-40% capacity and dwindling rapidly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Oh I will! They want nothing to do with me! I’m just the chauffeur [emoji3]
> 
> It’s a bit breezy so I can’t put up my umbrella yet.
> View attachment 245514



Water and waves. Looking great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just captured a hummingbird visiting our feeder. Just happened to have the iPad with me while taking other garden snaps.
Looks like it’s time to refill the feeder.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> *Garden Update/Elephant Ears
> *
> For years now, we have been growing Elephant Ears in various parts of our gardens with great success, both in containers and directly in the garden soil itself.
> 
> *What are they?*
> 
> _The elephant ear plant (Colocasia) provides a bold tropical effect in any landscape setting. In fact, these plants are commonly grown for their large, tropical-looking foliage, which is reminiscent of well... Elephant Ears._
> *The Good and Bad. *The nice thing is that even here In MD where it freezes, they grow from the bulb to many feet tall and wide in a single growing season. Bugs don’t bother them. Nice large shiny leaves. Likes water. The bad thing...they grow too well and HAVE to be dug out each Fall once the first hard freeze kills off the leaves. If not, the bulb freezes to “mush”.
> 
> *Storage of the tubers/bulbs. * Once dug from the ground, and all the soil washed away, leaves trimmed back and tuber dried in the sun we move them into bins full of peat moss in cold but above freezing garage or cellar. A few times sprinkling a few cups of water to keep from totally drying out. Takes some real digging and effort to remove big old very large tubers without damage.
> 
> *Springtime*! Once warmer temps arrive, and no frost and the ground is warm and can be worked, it’s time to retrieve the resting tubers, plant, and start again.
> 
> But what happens in Springtime? EVERYTHING! Everyone is busy. Lawn, garden, painting, kayaking. Kids, school, work. At times too many projects....and yes, the tubers wait. And wait. And wait...
> 
> Once too much time has passed...and the tubers are remembered...are they dead, rotten? Throw away...plant? Nagh, just haul them outside....days and weeks of rain....and neglect some more.
> *Tubers are Patient. *After waiting far too long, and having decided that planting them into the garden and digging them up in the Fall is just too much work. What to do? How about potting them up in containers. Especially since they are ALIVE and wanting to grow. Good idea. We have potting soil and empty containers.
> 
> *Patient Old Tubers....Just Begging to be Planted*
> 
> View attachment 244117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Few Days After Potting Up*
> 
> View attachment 244118
> 
> 
> View attachment 244119
> 
> 
> 
> In total, I think we now have about 6 or 7 large pots full of growing Elephant Ears.....all alive and kicking and ready to enjoy the heat and humidity.
> 
> Updates scheduled to show the growth!




Quick picture update of the Elephant Ear plants now two weeks into the planting.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So the UK heatwave continues and so does the drought.
> 
> We are very fortunate here in the south east as we actually have water. We get very little rain at the best of times and this area is pretty densely populated compared with other parts of the country. Our water company has been forced to repair leaks properly and also has built a pipe between the big river Medway and the Bewl Water reservoir so Bewl can be topped up from the river when the river is running very high.
> 
> As a result Bewl was at 94% capacity when the heatwave started and weeks later is at 90% now. No hosepipe bans here this year. We are being asked to be careful, but we are so used to being careful that it isn't a hardship. The lawn is dead, but will come again when it does rain. I am watering my new plants thoroughly twice a week and using waste water from washing up, etc in between.
> 
> Up in the north west of England the situation is very different. This is the wettest part of the country and the prolonged drought is unusual for them. It has also exposed years of mismanagement and underinvestment by the area water company up there; they got away with it because it is always raining there. There is a reason that The Lake District, the famous tourist area, has so many lakes! The reservoirs there are at 35-40% capacity and dwindling rapidly.


I saw on the BBC weather this evening that rain is forecast for most areas on Friday but you have a yellow warning for your area, Linda. 
Having said that we had a yellow warning last week and had a shower for 10 mins!
I am looking forward to a good drenching to help with those fires. 
They are mainly under control but have been so widespread they are still smouldering and fires keep starting up again.
Our lovely hills are black and heard there are hundreds of dead birds


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I saw on the BBC weather this evening that rain is forecast for most areas on Friday but you have a yellow warning for your area, Linda.
> Having said that we had a yellow warning last week and had a shower for 10 mins!
> I am looking forward to a good drenching to help with those fires.
> They are mainly under control but have been so widespread they are still smouldering and fires keep starting up again.
> Our lovely hills are black and heard there are hundreds of dead birds


We have had cornfield fires reported on our local news tonight. No lives lost, but a stable block is looking like charcoal


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
It's been cooler and breezier here today but still very dry.
Looking forward to some rain on Friday.
The long school summer holidays start then so it should rain until September if other years are anything to go by.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have had cornfield fires reported on our local news tonight. No lives lost, but a stable block is looking like charcoal


Such a shame. Do they think it was arson?
The last few years almost all our forest and mountain fires have been caused through arson by kids or young adults.
A few years ago there were fires on at least 6 if not more hills and mountains in the valleys - all coordinated via social media.
I think the arsonists were all arrested though.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Such a shame. Do they think it was arson?
> The last few years almost all our forest and mountain fires have been caused by arson by kids or young adults.
> A few years ago there were fires on at least 6 if not more hills and mountains in the valleys - all coordinated via social media.
> I think the arsonists were all arrested though.


This one they think was started by sparks from a bonfire. The ones near Canterbury at the weekend they suspect as arson


----------



## Lyn W

Someone posted this on FB on Sat. It's spread all over both hills since then.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This one they think was started by sparks from a bonfire. The ones near Canterbury at the weekend they suspect as arson


What is wrong with people today that they have to get their kicks starting fires!?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Someone posted this on FB on Sat. It's spread all over both hills since then.


[emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

What school staff get up to after the children have left for the summer! 

This will be @Lyn W shortly


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Oh I will! They want nothing to do with me! I’m just the chauffeur [emoji3]
> 
> It’s a bit breezy so I can’t put up my umbrella yet.
> View attachment 245514


What a lovely beach.
That sea makes me want to dive straight in!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> You are welcome. And I hope it does not interfere too much. As we miss you when you are not posting your funny comments and little stories. Speaking of which how are your little ones doing?



Everyone is quite well, thank you!
Jacques has apparently realized that mud turtles are often nocturnal, so I don’t see her out much during the day.[emoji53]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Oh I will! They want nothing to do with me! I’m just the chauffeur [emoji3]
> 
> It’s a bit breezy so I can’t put up my umbrella yet.
> View attachment 245514


This is exactly the type of picture I like to see in a jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Everyone is quite well, thank you!
> Jacques has apparently realized that mud turtles are often nocturnal, so I don’t see her out much during the day.[emoji53]


Jacques is pushing her luck! She seems to have turned into a moody teenager!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> What school staff get up to after the children have left for the summer!
> 
> This will be @Lyn W shortly



We'll all be down the pub!
I don't drink much but maybe leaving the car home on Friday


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Jacques is pushing her luck! She seems to have turned into a moody teenager!


It must be that time of year!
Lola is still not eating as much as he used to without some persuasion i.e me feeding him.
I believe he would let himself starve if I didn't.
He went 3 days with only the minimum amount of food when I left him to his own devices.


----------



## Momof4

Love this view as we head west off the freeway. I live 14mi from the beach.
This is in Del Mar, Ca. 
Today is opening day at the horse races. I lucked out and missed the traffic.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight, I'll not see you all tomorrow.
Happy Thursday!
Take care


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight, I'll not see you all tomorrow.
> Happy Thursday!
> Take care



Me too! I’m tired after all the driving today. 

Goodnight Lyn. Goodnight all!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Let me educate you https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/warts-and-verrucas/
> 
> It's a kind of wart you get on your feet. Typically infection occurs in changing rooms or showers where conditions are warm and damp


Ahh. Thank you. That didn't come up when i searched it. Maybe I spelt it incorrectly.
Lol I get it now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So the UK heatwave continues and so does the drought.
> 
> We are very fortunate here in the south east as we actually have water. We get very little rain at the best of times and this area is pretty densely populated compared with other parts of the country. Our water company has been forced to repair leaks properly and also has built a pipe between the big river Medway and the Bewl Water reservoir so Bewl can be topped up from the river when the river is running very high.
> 
> As a result Bewl was at 94% capacity when the heatwave started and weeks later is at 90% now. No hosepipe bans here this year. We are being asked to be careful, but we are so used to being careful that it isn't a hardship. The lawn is dead, but will come again when it does rain. I am watering my new plants thoroughly twice a week and using waste water from washing up, etc in between.
> 
> Up in the north west of England the situation is very different. This is the wettest part of the country and the prolonged drought is unusual for them. It has also exposed years of mismanagement and underinvestment by the area water company up there; they got away with it because it is always raining there. There is a reason that The Lake District, the famous tourist area, has so many lakes! The reservoirs there are at 35-40% capacity and dwindling rapidly.


Oh dear. Does that mean that they will be doing the same as us then and limiting the intake per person allowed? Our dams are about 50% but the restrictions have not been lifted and they say they will only lift them once the dams are over 80%. Our summers are dry so they are planning ahead.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just captured a hummingbird visiting our feeder. Just happened to have the iPad with me while taking other garden snaps.
> Looks like it’s time to refill the feeder.
> 
> View attachment 245520


I wasn't quick enough for mine on saturday. Good capture and timing.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick picture update of the Elephant Ear plants now two weeks into the planting.
> 
> View attachment 245521


Wow


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I saw on the BBC weather this evening that rain is forecast for most areas on Friday but you have a yellow warning for your area, Linda.
> Having said that we had a yellow warning last week and had a shower for 10 mins!
> I am looking forward to a good drenching to help with those fires.
> They are mainly under control but have been so widespread they are still smouldering and fires keep starting up again.
> Our lovely hills are black and heard there are hundreds of dead birds


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have had cornfield fires reported on our local news tonight. No lives lost, but a stable block is looking like charcoal


[emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Someone posted this on FB on Sat. It's spread all over both hills since then.


Stunning picture. Fire is such a beautiful thing but deserves alot of respect.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What school staff get up to after the children have left for the summer!
> 
> This will be @Lyn W shortly


Whahaha. Should show it to the kids and see their reactions. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Everyone is quite well, thank you!
> Jacques has apparently realized that mud turtles are often nocturnal, so I don’t see her out much during the day.[emoji53]


That is good. And Ella?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It must be that time of year!
> Lola is still not eating as much as he used to without some persuasion i.e me feeding him.
> I believe he would let himself starve if I didn't.
> He went 3 days with only the minimum amount of food when I left him to his own devices.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love this view as we head west off the freeway. I live 14mi from the beach.
> This is in Del Mar, Ca.
> Today is opening day at the horse races. I lucked out and missed the traffic.
> View attachment 245528
> 
> View attachment 245529


Nice views.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
It's Thursday. Yayyyyy. Have a good one. Hopefully today is a better day than yesterday. I arranged for hubby to pick Jarrod up from school so I could go to my osteopath appointment. I get to their offices and sit and wait for 20 minutes. But something tells me to look at my calendar aaannddd my appointment is on friday.[emoji20] So I sneak back out and go home. Then tell hubby what I did and he moans at me about messing up his day, so i moan back at him etc etc. But when he thought about it some more he ended up laughing his head off. Needless to say I was not amused and felt like an idiot. So far being a year older is not working for me.[emoji21]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Does that mean that they will be doing the same as us then and limiting the intake per person allowed? Our dams are about 50% but the restrictions have not been lifted and they say they will only lift them once the dams are over 80%. Our summers are dry so they are planning ahead.



I think they’re hoping a hosepipe ban will be enough. It would be very unusual for this to last much longer in that area. It really is a very soggy part of the country normally


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Love this view as we head west off the freeway. I live 14mi from the beach.
> This is in Del Mar, Ca.
> Today is opening day at the horse races. I lucked out and missed the traffic.
> View attachment 245528
> 
> View attachment 245529




Nice views!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 245512


CUTENESS ALARM !  Thank you for that !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ironically you have English as a second language. I am not sure about Carol.
> 
> Carol is your first language Afrikaans?


Ironically ? I would say luckily !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We have taken possession of son's new house share room today. A quick trip (OK it takes 80 minutes to get there on a good day - and today was a good day) to Elstree, home of the famous British film studios with some of his stuff. It is just north of London. The rest will go next week after his graduation and he will move in properly then too.
> 
> On the downside my Credit Card has been cancelled because the card company detected fraudulent activity. Detecting the fraud is good. Having the card removed is a nuisance. Luckily, JoesDad had previously authorised the card company to talk to me about the account as he is in India! It's ridiculous really. The card is mine and they have all my details, but because it is a joint account they will normally only talk to the main cardholder unless they have authorised you to speak to them. And the first you find this out is when there is a problem...which I did 10 years ago when he was working in Australia and my card was blocked (wrongly it turned out)
> 
> I do have another card with a different company, but all my online accounts have the other card on; it will take time to sort them out.


A cancelled credit card can cause you embarrassing situations when you don`t know that the company had cancelled it.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Heading to the beach with four 12yr girls!
> Wish me luck in the car!
> I’m bringing a book.


Four 12 year old girls is like a sack of fleas .... Have fun nevertheless.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. No it is English. But I don't know what Verruca means. Never heard that word. Tried looking it up but still didn't get it. But my hubby reckons I am terrible at jokes.


I had to look that word "verruca" up too, but then I`ve got the joke.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> ...rather you than me!
> Dang autocorrect! That was SUPPOSED to say "GOOD LUCK!"


That`s why I honestly never use a autocorrect. I want to do my own individual faults !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Oh I will! They want nothing to do with me! I’m just the chauffeur [emoji3]
> 
> It’s a bit breezy so I can’t put up my umbrella yet.
> View attachment 245514


Want to be there too.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> That is good. And Ella?



Elsa is doing just fine. We are having a typical very rainy summer here (I almost hate to write that and wish we could send some of our water to the those of you in those terrible droughts[emoji853]). Her enclosure used to partly fill to 2-3 inches in a good downpour, which would send her in a panic: running frantically back and forth, seeming to be unable to find the high ground in her enclosure. We’re guessing the water obscured enough of her familiar landscape that she couldn’t decide where to go. In a BIG storm, I would have to run outside and bring her inside to stay in her winter enclosure until the yard drained. 
About a year or so ago we had a French drain installed in parts of the back yard, and had them extend it to drain her enclosure. Now when it rains, her enclosure is the driest part: NO puddles or standing water in it![emoji2][emoji106]
I was watching her just earlier this week: it was raining fairly heavily, and she was strolling casually around her enclosure as if it was just a typical day.
I was SO glad to see that.
Thank you so much for thinking of her! [emoji173]️
I confess that I post so much more about Jacques than about Elsa because we SEE Jacques so much more, since she’s in an aquarium in our dining room, rather than out in the back yard like Elsa.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Elsa is doing just fine. We are having a typical very rainy summer here (I almost hate to write that and wish we could send some of our water to the those of you in those terrible droughts[emoji853]). Her enclosure used to partly fill to 2-3 inches in a good downpour, which would send her in a panic: running frantically back and forth, seeming to be unable to find the high ground in her enclosure. We’re guessing the water obscured enough of her familiar landscape that she couldn’t decide where to go. In a BIG storm, I would have to run outside and bring her inside to stay in her winter enclosure until the yard drained.
> About a year or so ago we had a French drain installed in parts of the back yard, and had them extend it to drain her enclosure. Now when it rains, her enclosure is the driest part: NO puddles or standing water in it![emoji2][emoji106]
> I was watching her just earlier this week: it was raining fairly heavily, and she was strolling casually around her enclosure as if it was just a typical day.
> I was SO glad to see that.
> Thank you so much for thinking of her! [emoji173]️
> I confess that I post so much more about Jacques than about Elsa because we SEE Jacques so much more, since she’s in an aquarium in our dining room, rather than out in the back yard like Elsa.



Joe always loved warm rain too. I often wondered if he liked the sound or feel of the rain on his shell.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Joe always loved warm rain too. I often wondered if he liked the sound or feel of the rain on his shell.


Yes! I had just assumed she would want to shelter from the rain, like we do! But she seems to enjoy it, as long as the water doesn't collect.


You bring up a point I never thought about: what would it SOUND like to them, falling on their shell!!!
It might be fun to be a tortoise for a day...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Elsa is doing just fine. We are having a typical very rainy summer here (I almost hate to write that and wish we could send some of our water to the those of you in those terrible droughts[emoji853]). Her enclosure used to partly fill to 2-3 inches in a good downpour, which would send her in a panic: running frantically back and forth, seeming to be unable to find the high ground in her enclosure. We’re guessing the water obscured enough of her familiar landscape that she couldn’t decide where to go. In a BIG storm, I would have to run outside and bring her inside to stay in her winter enclosure until the yard drained.
> About a year or so ago we had a French drain installed in parts of the back yard, and had them extend it to drain her enclosure. Now when it rains, her enclosure is the driest part: NO puddles or standing water in it![emoji2][emoji106]
> I was watching her just earlier this week: it was raining fairly heavily, and she was strolling casually around her enclosure as if it was just a typical day.
> I was SO glad to see that.
> Thank you so much for thinking of her! [emoji173]️
> I confess that I post so much more about Jacques than about Elsa because we SEE Jacques so much more, since she’s in an aquarium in our dining room, rather than out in the back yard like Elsa.


You know I was trying so very hard not to write her name down because I wasn't sure I had it correct. And I didn't. [emoji17] I'll go sit in the naughty corner now.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Yes! I had just assumed she would want to shelter from the rain, like we do! But she seems to enjoy it, as long as the water doesn't collect.
> 
> 
> You bring up a point I never thought about: what would it SOUND like to them, falling on their shell!!!
> It might be fun to be a tortoise for a day...


I bet they're just glad they don't have a leaky roof!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening fellow CDRers.
Hope you've all had a good day.
Mine has been OK - we're just winding down for the holiday.
Most of the kids are happy and can't wait for tomorrow to come but some are sad or anxious - many on the autistic spectrum don't like the change in routine and some kids would just rather be in school than at home.
Me - I'm in the 'can't wait' camp!
Our hill fires had died right down this morning, but this afternoon they've flared up again.
Apparently when they deforested huge areas during the last few years ( because of larch die-back disease), they took the main trunks away but left all the debris and small logs on the hills so now there are burning logs rolling about starting new fires. The fire service managed to save one house.
The arsonists are obviously the main culprits but I think there will be big questions asked about why the hills weren't cleared.
Hopefully tomorrow's rain will help.


----------



## Lyn W

Will be back later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Elsa is doing just fine. We are having a typical very rainy summer here (I almost hate to write that and wish we could send some of our water to the those of you in those terrible droughts[emoji853]). Her enclosure used to partly fill to 2-3 inches in a good downpour, which would send her in a panic: running frantically back and forth, seeming to be unable to find the high ground in her enclosure. We’re guessing the water obscured enough of her familiar landscape that she couldn’t decide where to go. In a BIG storm, I would have to run outside and bring her inside to stay in her winter enclosure until the yard drained.
> About a year or so ago we had a French drain installed in parts of the back yard, and had them extend it to drain her enclosure. Now when it rains, her enclosure is the driest part: NO puddles or standing water in it![emoji2][emoji106]
> I was watching her just earlier this week: it was raining fairly heavily, and she was strolling casually around her enclosure as if it was just a typical day.
> I was SO glad to see that.
> Thank you so much for thinking of her! [emoji173]️
> I confess that I post so much more about Jacques than about Elsa because we SEE Jacques so much more, since she’s in an aquarium in our dining room, rather than out in the back yard like Elsa.





I think your neck of the global woods is the only area getting rain. It’s been dry out West, North, Northeast of US, UK it’s been very dry and hot too. All the lawns and trees and gardens here are stressed. Can’t water everything. :-(. The weather guys are forecasting some daily rains next week for the greater Washington DC area. We’ll see. In the meantime we selectively water...


----------



## katieandiggy

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening fellow CDRers.
> Hope you've all had a good day.
> Mine has been OK - we're just winding down for the holiday.
> Most of the kids are happy and can't wait for tomorrow to come but some are sad or anxious - many on the autistic spectrum don't like the change in routine and some kids would just rather be in school than at home.
> Me - I'm in the 'can't wait' camp!
> Our hill fires had died right down this morning, but this afternoon they've flared up again.
> Apparently when they deforested huge areas during the last few years ( because of larch die-back disease), they took the main trunks away but left all the debris and small logs on the hills so now there are burning logs rolling about starting new fires. The fire service managed to save one house.
> The arsonists are obviously the main culprits but I think there will be big questions asked about why the hills weren't cleared.
> Hopefully tomorrow's rain will help.



I’ve just been delayed home on my train from London due to a line side fire. When we actually passed it a whole field of wheat was on fire. 

We also had a fire in the wheat fields close to my house. It also spread in to the National Trust woods. It took hours and about 25 fire engine to put it out. They had to evacuate a riding stables and all of the house boats berthed along the river. I could see the farmer frantically trying to move those huge round bales of straw out of the way. 

Everting Is so dry the ground is like tinder. I never thought I’d say it but I really would like some rain.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening fellow CDRers.
> Hope you've all had a good day.
> Mine has been OK - we're just winding down for the holiday.
> Most of the kids are happy and can't wait for tomorrow to come but some are sad or anxious - many on the autistic spectrum don't like the change in routine and some kids would just rather be in school than at home.
> Me - I'm in the 'can't wait' camp!
> Our hill fires had died right down this morning, but this afternoon they've flared up again.
> Apparently when they deforested huge areas during the last few years ( because of larch die-back disease), they took the main trunks away but left all the debris and small logs on the hills so now there are burning logs rolling about starting new fires. The fire service managed to save one house.
> The arsonists are obviously the main culprits but I think there will be big questions asked about why the hills weren't cleared.
> Hopefully tomorrow's rain will help.



They often don’t clear felled trees these days as they’re brilliant wildlife refuges. I guess nobody predicted this happening


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> I’ve just been delayed home on my train from London due to a line side fire. When we actually passed it a whole field of wheat was on fire.
> 
> We also had a fire in the wheat fields close to my house. It also spread in to the National Trust woods. It took hours and about 25 fire engine to put it out. They had to evacuate a riding stables and all of the house boats berthed along the river. I could see the farmer frantically trying to move those huge round bales of straw out of the way.
> 
> Everting Is so dry the ground is like tinder. I never thought I’d say it but I really would like some rain.



There’s a chance of some tomorrow, but it’s touch and go as to whether it will reach us in the south east


----------



## Maro2Bear

katieandiggy said:


> I’ve just been delayed home on my train from London due to a line side fire. When we actually passed it a whole field of wheat was on fire.
> 
> We also had a fire in the wheat fields close to my house. It also spread in to the National Trust woods. It took hours and about 25 fire engine to put it out. They had to evacuate a riding stables and all of the house boats berthed along the river. I could see the farmer frantically trying to move those huge round bales of straw out of the way.
> 
> Everting Is so dry the ground is like tinder. I never thought I’d say it but I really would like some rain.



Wow....


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> You know I was trying so very hard not to write her name down because I wasn't sure I had it correct. And I didn't. [emoji17] I'll go sit in the naughty corner now.



GET OUT OF THE NAUGHTY CORNER RIGHT NOW!!!!!!
Remembering Elsa and being kind enough to ask about her MORE than balances out a simple mistake on her name!!!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

katieandiggy said:


> I’ve just been delayed home on my train from London due to a line side fire. When we actually passed it a whole field of wheat was on fire.
> 
> We also had a fire in the wheat fields close to my house. It also spread in to the National Trust woods. It took hours and about 25 fire engine to put it out. They had to evacuate a riding stables and all of the house boats berthed along the river. I could see the farmer frantically trying to move those huge round bales of straw out of the way.
> 
> Everting Is so dry the ground is like tinder. I never thought I’d say it but I really would like some rain.



OH MY GOD!!!!! 
That is just too scary!!!! 
Doing a rain dance for you, over here...


----------



## Lyn W

katieandiggy said:


> I’ve just been delayed home on my train from London due to a line side fire. When we actually passed it a whole field of wheat was on fire.
> 
> We also had a fire in the wheat fields close to my house. It also spread in to the National Trust woods. It took hours and about 25 fire engine to put it out. They had to evacuate a riding stables and all of the house boats berthed along the river. I could see the farmer frantically trying to move those huge round bales of straw out of the way.
> 
> Everting Is so dry the ground is like tinder. I never thought I’d say it but I really would like some rain.


So sad, bring back our lovely old wet weather.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> They often don’t clear felled trees these days as they’re brilliant wildlife refuges. I guess nobody predicted this happening


They cleared the trees they went off for logging - just left acres of bare hillside covered in debris.
But you're right no one could have predicted this heat wave, or the fact that some teenagers would think it was funny to start a fire.
It is spreading towards the edge of a housing estate now. 
They have been fighting this for over a week.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed!
My last day tomorrow for a while
Another school year flown by - thank goodness!!
I'm out with my department after work so if I don't not see you tomorrow take care and have a Happy Friday and a great weekend
Nos Da.


----------



## Moozillion

Today's followup report in the newspaper on the jaguar incident:

Once the staff found out that Valerio had gotten through the woven steel mesh in the roof of his enclosure, they went and CLOSELY inspected EVERY CORNER of all the other animal enclosures,"...starting with the large carnivores"  
(When I read that aloud, hubby said "No sheet." Actually, the word he used wasn't exactly "sheet" but it's very close to the word he used! )


----------



## EllieMay

I took a couple of Pictures of some things growing on my land and thought of y’all. Just wanted to share ...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening fellow CDRers.
> Hope you've all had a good day.
> Mine has been OK - we're just winding down for the holiday.
> Most of the kids are happy and can't wait for tomorrow to come but some are sad or anxious - many on the autistic spectrum don't like the change in routine and some kids would just rather be in school than at home.
> Me - I'm in the 'can't wait' camp!
> Our hill fires had died right down this morning, but this afternoon they've flared up again.
> Apparently when they deforested huge areas during the last few years ( because of larch die-back disease), they took the main trunks away but left all the debris and small logs on the hills so now there are burning logs rolling about starting new fires. The fire service managed to save one house.
> The arsonists are obviously the main culprits but I think there will be big questions asked about why the hills weren't cleared.
> Hopefully tomorrow's rain will help.


Enjoy your last day. And hopefully the rain puts the fires out.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> GET OUT OF THE NAUGHTY CORNER RIGHT NOW!!!!!!
> Remembering Elsa and being kind enough to ask about her MORE than balances out a simple mistake on her name!!!!!!! [emoji2]


[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They cleared the trees they went off for logging - just left acres of bare hillside covered in debris.
> But you're right no one could have predicted this heat wave, or the fact that some teenagers would think it was funny to start a fire.
> It is spreading towards the edge of a housing estate now.
> They have been fighting this for over a week.


Bug hugs to everyone affected.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Today's followup report in the newspaper on the jaguar incident:
> 
> Once the staff found out that Valerio had gotten through the woven steel mesh in the roof of his enclosure, they went and CLOSELY inspected EVERY CORNER of all the other animal enclosures,"...starting with the large carnivores"
> (When I read that aloud, hubby said "No sheet." Actually, the word he used wasn't exactly "sheet" but it's very close to the word he used! )


Lol


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I took a couple of Pictures of some things growing on my land and thought of y’all. Just wanted to share ...
> View attachment 245597
> View attachment 245598


Ooohhh nice.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hi everyone! Have been super busy the last few days with the vegetable garden. 
Hope everyone is doing good.
Was going to post some pics on Clunker's thread again but my phone doesn't want to cooperate. I'll restart it and see if that works, otherwise it will have to wait until I get brave enough to plug in my computer... I have to keep it unplugged because it has a gremlin living in it.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! 

One of “those days” today. 

JoesDad is about to fly home from India and should be back this evening. 

Son and I have been organising his things into piles. 
• He heads to Gloucester to see friends this afternoon so needs a bag for that. 
• He is going from there to meet us in Bristol for his graduation - separate bag that we will take in the car. 
• And then, the day after graduation, I take him to Hertfordshire where he starts his new post-graduate working life the following week. The remainder of his world needs packing for that!

Daughter arrives home this afternoon as she is out doing voluntary dormouse research this weekend. 

And me? I have end of term afternoon tea at my governor school today  And then Daughter and I are going to the cinema to see Mamma Mia: Here We Go Again. (She’s addicted to the first Mamma Mia film)

I am just going to count heads at mealtimes ... working out in advance exactly who is eating is complicated!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I took a couple of Pictures of some things growing on my land and thought of y’all. Just wanted to share ...
> View attachment 245597
> View attachment 245598


Looks wet and green. Sure you`re living in Texas ?


----------



## Bee62

for @Yvonne G 
Found your avatar tortoise thinking of a heart.


----------



## Bee62

Still warm weather in Germany and no rain. I can`t remember a spring and summer like this one. 
This is a "tortoise summer". Every day tortoise outdoor weather. My torts are happy collecting the natural sunrays. Mor UVB, more calcium, more D3 *more growth !*
I must weight them once again. I think my biggest one is over 6 KG ( 13,2 lbs ) at an age of 2 years. Is that normal ?????? HELP !


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Bug hugs to everyone affected.


Dam, should have said BIG


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone! Have been super busy the last few days with the vegetable garden.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> Was going to post some pics on Clunker's thread again but my phone doesn't want to cooperate. I'll restart it and see if that works, otherwise it will have to wait until I get brave enough to plug in my computer... I have to keep it unplugged because it has a gremlin living in it.


Whatever you do, don't feed it after midnight and don't throw water on it!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> One of “those days” today.
> 
> JoesDad is about to fly home from India and should be back this evening.
> 
> Son and I have been organising his things into piles.
> • He heads to Gloucester to see friends this afternoon so needs a bag for that.
> • He is going from there to meet us in Bristol for his graduation - separate bag that we will take in the car.
> • And then, the day after graduation, I take him to Hertfordshire where he starts his new post-graduate working life the following week. The remainder of his world needs packing for that!
> 
> Daughter arrives home this afternoon as she is out doing voluntary dormouse research this weekend.
> 
> And me? I have end of term afternoon tea at my governor school today  And then Daughter and I are going to the cinema to see Mamma Mia: Here We Go Again. (She’s addicted to the first Mamma Mia film)
> 
> I am just going to count heads at mealtimes ... working out in advance exactly who is eating is complicated!


Sjoe, that does sound complicated. Good luck


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> I took a couple of Pictures of some things growing on my land and thought of y’all. Just wanted to share ...
> View attachment 245597
> View attachment 245598


Beautiful!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Still warm weather in Germany and no rain. I can`t remember a spring and summer like this one.
> This is a "tortoise summer". Every day tortoise outdoor weather. My torts are happy collecting the natural sunrays. Mor UVB, more calcium, more D3 *more growth !*
> I must weight them once again. I think my biggest one is over 6 KG ( 13,2 lbs ) at an age of 2 years. Is that normal ?????? HELP !
> View attachment 245617


Your Torts look very very very happy. I don't know what is normal for a Sulcata so can't help you there. However they do say that each tort grows at their own pace and as long as they are growing and healthy they are doing well and you shouldn't worry.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> One of “those days” today.
> 
> JoesDad is about to fly home from India and should be back this evening.
> 
> Son and I have been organising his things into piles.
> • He heads to Gloucester to see friends this afternoon so needs a bag for that.
> • He is going from there to meet us in Bristol for his graduation - separate bag that we will take in the car.
> • And then, the day after graduation, I take him to Hertfordshire where he starts his new post-graduate working life the following week. The remainder of his world needs packing for that!
> 
> Daughter arrives home this afternoon as she is out doing voluntary dormouse research this weekend.
> 
> And me? I have end of term afternoon tea at my governor school today  And then Daughter and I are going to the cinema to see Mamma Mia: Here We Go Again. (She’s addicted to the first Mamma Mia film)
> 
> I am just going to count heads at mealtimes ... working out in advance exactly who is eating is complicated!


Good Lord!!!!!! I don't know how you manage all that!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yayyyy, it is FRIDAY. Yip I said FRIDAY. Do I need to tell you it is FRIDAY!!!!  I love my weekends, just such a pity that they are so short. I have spent the better part of my time on TFO today reading the earlier posts on the CDR. They were quite funny. Glad to see that some of you have been here more or less from the beginning. Sorry that some don't pop in anymore as they had quite the sense of humour. I MISS ADAM!!! ADDDDDAAAMMMM come back...... Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese!!!!! Hopefully that should bring him back. Without him there is a dismal shortage of points.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> for @Yvonne G
> Found your avatar tortoise thinking of a heart.


 That's me alright! Always thinking of love!!!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Good Lord!!!!!! I don't know how you manage all that!!!!!!!


Me neither. It is crazy. It was exhausting just reading it, never mind doing it all.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Dam, should have said BIG


Bug hugs are ok. Sometimes can get a little itchy, but everyone needs a hug, right?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Bug hugs are ok. Sometimes can get a little itchy, but everyone needs a hug, right?


Whahahaha. Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy, it is FRIDAY. Yip I said FRIDAY. Do I need to tell you it is FRIDAY!!!!  I love my weekends, just such a pity that they are so short. I have spent the better part of my time on TFO today reading the earlier posts on the CDR. They were quite funny. Glad to see that some of you have been here more or less from the beginning. Sorry that some don't pop in anymore as they had quite the sense of humour. I MISS ADAM!!! ADDDDDAAAMMMM come back...... Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese!!!!! Hopefully that should bring him back. Without him there is a dismal shortage of points.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Dang, it's Friday! That means I have to get my act together and go out to run errands. Leaving my property is NOT my favorite thing to do. I get more agoraphobic as the weeks go by. And to add to the anxiety, my driver's license expired on my birthday a couple weeks ago and my appointment to take the test to have it renewed isn't until August 1st.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Dang, it's Friday! That means I have to get my act together and go out to run errands. Leaving my property is NOT my favorite thing to do. I get more agoraphobic as the weeks go by. And to add to the anxiety, my driver's license expired on my birthday a couple weeks ago and my appointment to take the test to have it renewed isn't until August 1st.


o-O, That is not good re your drivers licence. Do you have to do the driving test again when you renew it? We just have to apply for a new card. And I don't blame you on wanting to stay home. I am the same. More and more I am happier staying at home and potting around, looking after my torts etc. I don't like having to go out.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> o-O, That is not good re your drivers licence. Do you have to do the driving test again when you renew it? We just have to apply for a new card. And I don't blame you on wanting to stay home. I am the same. More and more I am happier staying at home and potting around, looking after my torts etc. I don't like having to go out.


No, just the written test. They have sample tests online and I've been taking them. I should be ok. In years past I didn't have to take any tests, they just automatically renewed the license, but now that I'm up in age I guess they want to actually see me to make sure I'm not a threat on the road.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. 

It rained! Well just about. A little is better than none. We have had a light shower. 

And afternoon tea, catered by our year 10 (15 year old) GCSE food and catering students was delicious. I particularly recommend the lemon meringue pie. Help yourselves!



I am just waiting for daughter to arrive so we can go to the cinema


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No, just the written test. They have sample tests online and I've been taking them. I should be ok. In years past I didn't have to take any tests, they just automatically renewed the license, but now that I'm up in age I guess they want to actually see me to make sure I'm not a threat on the road.


Oh okay. I didn't know that. I wonder if they do that here as well. I suppose I will have to wait and see then.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> It rained! Well just about. A little is better than none. We have had a light shower.
> 
> And afternoon tea, catered by our year 10 (15 year old) GCSE food and catering students was delicious. I particularly recommend the lemon meringue pie. Help yourselves!
> View attachment 245619
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for daughter to arrive so we can go to the cinema



The catering looks wonderful!!
You have been so busy!!

We have drama with my daughter ‘s soccer coach. 
I guess he has been yelling and talking down to the girls on the side lines and made a few cry after our tournament last weekend. We can’t hear what he says but the girls told us and the other teams coach heard him really putting down our girls. He is the one who called our league to report him.

Last night we had a Parent meeting with our director and he has had difficulties with this coach on the administrative side. We told him some of the things he said and the director was having a meeting with the board to decide if he will lose his job. 
We as parents really like him but there does seem to be a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on because as we walk up after the games he is congratulating all the girls and telling us how proud he is but then a bunch of them are sad or crying. 
As an example he said “you are a bunch of loser, now go get your 2nd place medals.” These are 11 & 12yr old girls. 

We will find out today the outcome.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> It rained! Well just about. A little is better than none. We have had a light shower.
> 
> And afternoon tea, catered by our year 10 (15 year old) GCSE food and catering students was delicious. I particularly recommend the lemon meringue pie. Help yourselves!
> View attachment 245619
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for daughter to arrive so we can go to the cinema


Now I am hungry, particularly for lemon meringue pie. Thank you Linda, it was deeeelicious.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The catering looks wonderful!!
> You have been so busy!!
> 
> We have drama with my daughter ‘s soccer coach.
> I guess he has been yelling and talking down to the girls on the side lines and made a few cry after our tournament last weekend. We can’t hear what he says but the girls told us and the other teams coach heard him really putting down our girls. He is the one who called our league to report him.
> 
> Last night we had a Parent meeting with our director and he has had difficulties with this coach on the administrative side. We told him some of the things he said and the director was having a meeting with the board to decide if he will lose his job.
> We as parents really like him but there does seem to be a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on because as we walk up after the games he is congratulating all the girls and telling us how proud he is but then a bunch of them are sad or crying.
> As an example he said “you are a bunch of loser, now go get your 2nd place medals.” These are 11 & 12yr old girls.
> 
> We will find out today the outcome.


Oh dear. That is not good at all. And he is a coward if he talks like that to his team but changes it as soon as there are parents around. Sounds like he know that what he is doing is wrong, otherwise he would talk exactly the same way in front of the parents as well.


----------



## CarolM

Okay Home time for me. Well actually that osteopath appointment that I went to on Wednesday by mistake. Then home time and weekend. Hubby turn to do the laundry this weekend. Yayyyy


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Still warm weather in Germany and no rain. I can`t remember a spring and summer like this one.
> This is a "tortoise summer". Every day tortoise outdoor weather. My torts are happy collecting the natural sunrays. Mor UVB, more calcium, more D3 *more growth !*
> I must weight them once again. I think my biggest one is over 6 KG ( 13,2 lbs ) at an age of 2 years. Is that normal ?????? HELP !
> View attachment 245617



I didn’t know you had a herd!! 
They look very nice and happy!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. That is not good at all. And he is a coward if he talks like that to his team but changes it as soon as there are parents around. Sounds like he know that what he is doing is wrong, otherwise he would talk exactly the same way in front of the parents as well.



I think you’re right! He kept asking the girls if they thought he was “stupid” over and over. Like they didn’t think he was coaching well. 
I’m on pins & needles waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Momof4

Cats never want to be left out!! 
We are cleaning out the rest of my daughter’s old room.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday All.

Got a text last night from two friends who wanted to out on an early morning paddle today. Weather forecast for clear blue sunny skies, cool morning temps, sun all day.

We hit the water at 0630 to peace and quiet...

*At the Launch*




*On the River*





*A Few Great Blue Herons - Should be Four*


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> It rained! Well just about. A little is better than none. We have had a light shower.
> 
> And afternoon tea, catered by our year 10 (15 year old) GCSE food and catering students was delicious. I particularly recommend the lemon meringue pie. Help yourselves!
> View attachment 245619
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for daughter to arrive so we can go to the cinema



YUM!!!! Thanks SO much!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> The catering looks wonderful!!
> You have been so busy!!
> 
> We have drama with my daughter ‘s soccer coach.
> I guess he has been yelling and talking down to the girls on the side lines and made a few cry after our tournament last weekend. We can’t hear what he says but the girls told us and the other teams coach heard him really putting down our girls. He is the one who called our league to report him.
> 
> Last night we had a Parent meeting with our director and he has had difficulties with this coach on the administrative side. We told him some of the things he said and the director was having a meeting with the board to decide if he will lose his job.
> We as parents really like him but there does seem to be a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on because as we walk up after the games he is congratulating all the girls and telling us how proud he is but then a bunch of them are sad or crying.
> As an example he said “you are a bunch of loser, now go get your 2nd place medals.” These are 11 & 12yr old girls.
> 
> We will find out today the outcome.



OHMYGOD!!!! 
There is NO EXCUSE for that!!![emoji34]


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Cats never want to be left out!!
> We are cleaning out the rest of my daughter’s old room.
> View attachment 245628



LOVE IT!!!![emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> The catering looks wonderful!!
> You have been so busy!!
> 
> We have drama with my daughter ‘s soccer coach.
> I guess he has been yelling and talking down to the girls on the side lines and made a few cry after our tournament last weekend. We can’t hear what he says but the girls told us and the other teams coach heard him really putting down our girls. He is the one who called our league to report him.
> 
> Last night we had a Parent meeting with our director and he has had difficulties with this coach on the administrative side. We told him some of the things he said and the director was having a meeting with the board to decide if he will lose his job.
> We as parents really like him but there does seem to be a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on because as we walk up after the games he is congratulating all the girls and telling us how proud he is but then a bunch of them are sad or crying.
> As an example he said “you are a bunch of loser, now go get your 2nd place medals.” These are 11 & 12yr old girls.
> 
> We will find out today the outcome.


Oh dear. I am afraid we have experience of coaches like this. They let their competitiveness get the better of them 

It must have been bad for another team to intervene. I hope for the girls sake that he is removed. It is a game and experiences like that can scar them long term. There is not place for behaviiur like that especially with children


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Cats never want to be left out!!
> We are cleaning out the rest of my daughter’s old room.
> View attachment 245628


Cats love a box


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All.
> 
> Got a text last night from two friends who wanted to out on an early morning paddle today. Weather forecast for clear blue sunny skies, cool morning temps, sun all day.
> 
> We hit the water at 0630 to peace and quiet...
> 
> *At the Launch*
> 
> View attachment 245629
> 
> 
> *On the River*
> 
> View attachment 245630
> 
> 
> 
> *A Few Great Blue Herons - Should be Four*
> 
> View attachment 245631


Lovely as ever


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all.

Son has gone to meet his friends; we will see him on Monday. Daughter got home in time for us to get to the cinema

I can recommend Mamma Mia: Here we go again. We really enjoyed it. Look out for the cameo performances!

We got home about an hour before JoesDad arrived back from India. Given that he got up at 3am UK time this morning, he is quite tired and simply ate and then went straight to bed!

I shall be turning in shortly, so not see you all tomorrow


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Cats never want to be left out!!
> We are cleaning out the rest of my daughter’s old room.
> View attachment 245628


Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Son has gone to meet his friends; we will see him on Monday. Daughter got home in time for us to get to the cinema
> 
> I can recommend Mamma Mia: Here we go again. We really enjoyed it. Look out for the cameo performances!
> 
> We got home about an hour before JoesDad arrived back from India. Given that he got up at 3am UK time this morning, he is quite tired and simply ate and then went straight to bed!
> 
> I shall be turning in shortly, so not see you all tomorrow


Good night. And enjoy Joesdad being home.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Son has gone to meet his friends; we will see him on Monday. Daughter got home in time for us to get to the cinema
> 
> I can recommend Mamma Mia: Here we go again. We really enjoyed it. Look out for the cameo performances!
> 
> We got home about an hour before JoesDad arrived back from India. Given that he got up at 3am UK time this morning, he is quite tired and simply ate and then went straight to bed!
> 
> I shall be turning in shortly, so not see you all tomorrow



Glad he’s home safe!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Looks wet and green. Sure you`re living in Texas ?



I’m lucky to have a very diverse 8 acres!!






I am really wanting to rescue some adult Sulcatas but I think I want to learn a good bit more and make sure I can provide the best for them!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I’m lucky to have a very diverse 8 acres!!
> View attachment 245644
> View attachment 245645
> 
> I am really wanting to rescue some adult Sulcatas but I think I want to learn a good bit more and make sure I can provide the best for them!



If you can handle horses you can handle Sulcatas!![emoji3]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> If you can handle horses you can handle Sulcatas!![emoji3]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All.
> 
> Got a text last night from two friends who wanted to out on an early morning paddle today. Weather forecast for clear blue sunny skies, cool morning temps, sun all day.
> 
> We hit the water at 0630 to peace and quiet...
> 
> *At the Launch*
> 
> View attachment 245629
> 
> 
> *On the River*
> 
> View attachment 245630
> 
> 
> 
> *A Few Great Blue Herons - Should be Four*
> 
> View attachment 245631



Looks like I would enjoy an outing with you!!beautiful pics!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> If you can handle horses you can handle Sulcatas!![emoji3]


Except horses only jump over the fences/walls designed to keep them in. Sulcatas bulldoze them down!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. How was the osteopath visit Carol?

The drizzle has passed and the heatwave has returned for the forseeable future. 

We are deserting Daughter and will mostly be spending the weekend in London. Daughter is using her professional ecology skills as a volunteer this weekend. She has maintained contacts with Kent Wildlife Trust despite moving away from the area which is rather nice 

Have a good weekend all. Not see you later hopefully... and I'll send postcards if I can


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Except horses only jump over the fences/walls designed to keep them in. Sulcatas bulldoze them down!



SEEE!! I’m still trying to engineer the perfect fencing scenario in my head before I present this idea to hubby


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m lucky to have a very diverse 8 acres!!
> View attachment 245644
> View attachment 245645
> 
> I am really wanting to rescue some adult Sulcatas but I think I want to learn a good bit more and make sure I can provide the best for them!


I am so jealous of your place. That is exactly the kind of place i would love to live.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 245664
> View attachment 245665


Hey there Cowboy. Long time no see in the CDR. Even though it is too dark to see you in here anyway. Can I offer you a coffee?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. How was the osteopath visit Carol?
> 
> The drizzle has passed and the heatwave has returned for the forseeable future.
> 
> We are deserting Daughter and will mostly be spending the weekend in London. Daughter is using her professional ecology skills as a volunteer this weekend. She has maintained contacts with Kent Wildlife Trust despite moving away from the area which is rather nice
> 
> Have a good weekend all. Not see you later hopefully... and I'll send postcards if I can


Good Morning Linda
I really look forward to them but then afterwards wish I hadn't gone, as I am quite sore afterwards. Lol. Kidding aside it is going well. Although I am not better and still struggling I can see that it is helping. My right arm is now giving me problems and he worked on it last night along with my back. My new goal now that I have conquered the coffee is to take a walk and quick ly down and big glass of water before I take a pain killer. I am also going to try cutting my sleeping tablets and pain killers in half to try to see if that will help to wean myself off them. 
How is your shoulder doing by the way?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> SEEE!! I’m still trying to engineer the perfect fencing scenario in my head before I present this idea to hubby


Good idea. Good morning Ellie


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Roommates.
Have a happy Saturday.
I am going to spend my birthday plant nursery vouchers today. I love buying plants. [emoji3] [emoji3] So it is going to be a garden day today.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda
> I really look forward to them but then afterwards wish I hadn't gone, as I am quite sore afterwards. Lol. Kidding aside it is going well. Although I am not better and still struggling I can see that it is helping. My right arm is now giving me problems and he worked on it last night along with my back. My new goal now that I have conquered the coffee is to take a walk and quick ly down and big glass of water before I take a pain killer. I am also going to try cutting my sleeping tablets and pain killers in half to try to see if that will help to wean myself off them.
> How is your shoulder doing by the way?


Baby steps. A little at a time. Cut the painkillers or sleeping tablets not both together. You did well with the coffee 

My shoulder is "there". I knkw about ot all the time, but live with it. Occasionally, I will do something that leaves me writhing with agony...usually it is when I reach for something and just twist it slightly. I just have to wait for it to pass. Longer drives leave it pretty sore due to gear changes... our cars don't have automatic gearboxes. I take painkillers if I have to. I am planning on driving to my Mum's soon and I think I will have to take painkillers before I start. It take around 5 hours to get there


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Baby steps. A little at a time. Cut the painkillers or sleeping tablets not both together. You did well with the coffee
> 
> My shoulder is "there". I knkw about ot all the time, but live with it. Occasionally, I will do something that leaves me writhing with agony...usually it is when I reach for something and just twist it slightly. I just have to wait for it to pass. Longer drives leave it pretty sore due to gear changes... our cars don't have automatic gearboxes. I take painkillers if I have to. I am planning on driving to my Mum's soon and I think I will have to take painkillers before I start. It take around 5 hours to get there


Last year in November I changed to an automatic car and it has made the world of difference. 5 hours is a long time to drive. Can someone else not do the driving for you or at least not share the driving with you? 
It must make things very difficult for you with your shoulder being out of action. When are you seeing the specialist again?


----------



## CarolM

Well I am going shopping so will not chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Last year in November I changed to an automatic car and it has made the world of difference. 5 hours is a long time to drive. Can someone else not do the driving for you or at least not share the driving with you?
> It must make things very difficult for you with your shoulder being out of action. When are you seeing the specialist again?



I will be travelling alone. It is 5 hours with breaks, I should be OK. If it takes longer because I need more breaks then so be it


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am so jealous of your place. That is exactly the kind of place i would love to live.



Thank you! Most often it’s a pain I the &** to maintain but I’m proud to have the ability to get my kids outside and support my “zoo” habits. It wouldn’t bother me one bit to never leave my house and the older I get, the worse that gets.. If I ever make it to retirement, I could well become a hermit!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone! Beautiful morning here to get outside and have your coffee.. brother is coming to visit today so I’m going to try out the bread pudding recipes then maybe spend some time on the lake with the kids!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! Beautiful morning here to get outside and have your coffee.. brother is coming to visit today so I’m going to try out the bread pudding recipes then maybe spend some time on the lake with the kids!
> View attachment 245685



Looks great, have fun out on the water! Pix of your bread pudding required of course!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just saw this on TWITTER.. *125 Years of Africa in Photos - from Cairo to Cape Town...*

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...&utm_source=Twitter&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Dam, should have said BIG


Hahaha ! Thought it was a new special kind of hug !
I love autocorrect ... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Your Torts look very very very happy. I don't know what is normal for a Sulcata so can't help you there. However they do say that each tort grows at their own pace and as long as they are growing and healthy they are doing well and you shouldn't worry.


Thank you Carol. What makes a tort happy ? Sunshine, warm weather, space to roam and a lot to eat ....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> That's me alright! Always thinking of love!!!


So you are a wise, big, old tortoise, always thinking of love.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Dang, it's Friday! That means I have to get my act together and go out to run errands. Leaving my property is NOT my favorite thing to do. I get more agoraphobic as the weeks go by. And to add to the anxiety, my driver's license expired on my birthday a couple weeks ago and my appointment to take the test to have it renewed isn't until August 1st.


How often is a driver license checked and at which age ? In Germany we haven`t such a check. My father is 90 years old and still driving his car. It is not right because he has issues with his eyes. I think he would loose his license when there would be a check on his health.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> o-O, That is not good re your drivers licence. Do you have to do the driving test again when you renew it? We just have to apply for a new card. And I don't blame you on wanting to stay home. I am the same. More and more I am happier staying at home and potting around, looking after my torts etc. I don't like having to go out.


My home is my castle ! I love to be home with my animals. Only leaving home for lettuce run and urgent other things, like feeding stray cats in town. That is my newest thing I do.
I can understand you both very well.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> It rained! Well just about. A little is better than none. We have had a light shower.
> 
> And afternoon tea, catered by our year 10 (15 year old) GCSE food and catering students was delicious. I particularly recommend the lemon meringue pie. Help yourselves!
> View attachment 245619
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for daughter to arrive so we can go to the cinema


Little rain is better than no rain.
The food looks very yummy. Thank you.and have fun at the cinema.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Roommates.
> Have a happy Saturday.
> I am going to spend my birthday plant nursery vouchers today. I love buying plants. [emoji3] [emoji3] So it is going to be a garden day today.



......and PIX of the new plants for sure. Have fun buying plants.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t know you had a herd!!
> They look very nice and happy!


Thank you Kathy. 
I have 4 sullies. The 5th tort is a redfoot. They are only outdoors together.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Cats never want to be left out!!
> We are cleaning out the rest of my daughter’s old room.
> View attachment 245628


Cats can be very helpful.... Sitting or lying on every thing you just want to move....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All.
> 
> Got a text last night from two friends who wanted to out on an early morning paddle today. Weather forecast for clear blue sunny skies, cool morning temps, sun all day.
> 
> We hit the water at 0630 to peace and quiet...
> 
> *At the Launch*
> 
> View attachment 245629
> 
> 
> *On the River*
> 
> View attachment 245630
> 
> 
> 
> *A Few Great Blue Herons - Should be Four*
> 
> View attachment 245631


You should think of making your pics public ( not only in the CDR ). They are so beautiful like postcards you can buy and the colors are so natural and clear. You are having a great hobby ( kayaking ).

I am envious looking at the calm, cold water on your pics. I want to swim...


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Cats love a box


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I’m lucky to have a very diverse 8 acres!!
> View attachment 245644
> View attachment 245645
> 
> I am really wanting to rescue some adult Sulcatas but I think I want to learn a good bit more and make sure I can provide the best for them!


Lovely ! Are these two horses yours ?
The house looks great too. Would you please post more pics ?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> If you can handle horses you can handle Sulcatas!![emoji3]


RIGHT ! AGREE.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 245664
> View attachment 245665


A lovely pic.


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> SEEE!! I’m still trying to engineer the perfect fencing scenario in my head before I present this idea to hubby



And since Texas DOES get cold in the winter, you’ll need a covered, waterproofed, heated winter enclosure where they can move around because they DON’T hibernate/[email protected]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Cats can be very helpful.... Sitting or lying on every thing you just want to move....



Exactly!!! [emoji2] That’s why one of our cats has the nickname “Speedbump.”


----------



## Bee62

The biggest "enemy" of every cat:


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> How often is a driver license checked and at which age ? In Germany we haven`t such a check. My father is 90 years old and still driving his car. It is not right because he has issues with his eyes. I think he would loose his license when there would be a check on his health.


The only time the license gets checked is if you get stopped for some kind of traffic violation. But it comes up for renewal about every 4 years.


----------



## Bee62

arachnophobia of cat owners


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> The only time the license gets checked is if you get stopped for some kind of traffic violation. But it comes up for renewal about every 4 years.


Okay.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> You should think of making your pics public ( not only in the CDR ). They are so beautiful like postcards you can buy and the colors are so natural and clear. You are having a great hobby ( kayaking ).
> 
> I am envious looking at the calm, cold water on your pics. I want to swim...



Thanks! I try not to post tooooo many of any one outing. Try to capture the keel of the day’s paddle.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain.... we are finally getting rain here today! Calling for steady rain today, tomorrow, and for the rest of the week. We can use it.

Speaking of rain...i see that Sweden is experiencing worst drought in 74 years with fires too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think today is the 19th consecutive triple digit weather day (F, not C). The record here for consecutive days is 21 days. It's so hard to get anything done when it's that hot. Today I wanted to move the baby desert tortoises outside, then move a different indoor enclosure over to the spot cleared by that move. I got the CDTs set up outside, but moving things around in the house, even with the cooler turned on, caused me to sweat profusely. But I got it done. I'm not going to worry about cleaning up the mess I made until tomorrow morning when the house is cooler. I think today is a two shower day!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I will be travelling alone. It is 5 hours with breaks, I should be OK. If it takes longer because I need more breaks then so be it


That is a good plan. Lets hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! Most often it’s a pain I the &** to maintain but I’m proud to have the ability to get my kids outside and support my “zoo” habits. It wouldn’t bother me one bit to never leave my house and the older I get, the worse that gets.. If I ever make it to retirement, I could well become a hermit!


Lol. I'll come retire by you and help you run your zoo.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! Beautiful morning here to get outside and have your coffee.. brother is coming to visit today so I’m going to try out the bread pudding recipes then maybe spend some time on the lake with the kids!
> View attachment 245685


Definitly retiring and coming to stay by you. Let us know how the bread pudding goes.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just saw this on TWITTER.. *125 Years of Africa in Photos - from Cairo to Cape Town...*
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...&utm_source=Twitter&__twitter_impression=true


Stunning photo's.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hahaha ! Thought it was a new special kind of hug !
> I love autocorrect ... LOL !
> View attachment 245686
> 
> 
> View attachment 245687
> 
> 
> View attachment 245688


Whahaha. You would find those. How amazing is that. Well now it is official. No more Big hugs. Only Bug hugs.


----------



## EllieMay

So...... I can’t ever just use a recipe.. I used 3 I’ll say it was a success though I’ve never had it before. My brother was also very approving! I made the bread pudding with a rum sauce.. then after I tried it, I added some peaches under my slice. I think I’ll cook it that way next time! Thank y’all much!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Lovely ! Are these two horses yours ?
> The house looks great too. Would you please post more pics ?



They are! Huge love of mine. The paint I have raised and trained from a colt and she was 11 this year. The palomino I rescued a couple years ago after my childhood mare passed on and he is MY baby now.. Yes mam I sure will. I’ll take a walk for you when I get my son down for nap. I have a 15 yr old daughter and 4 yr old son... lol .. and LOTS OF PREMATURE GRAYs!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and PIX of the new plants for sure. Have fun buying plants.


I couldn't find a mulberry tree. But I bought myself a lemon tree and Almond tree. There is not very many leaves on the almond tree but it had lots if buds on it which is why i chose that one. Then i also bought new substrate for my torts.


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> So...... I can’t ever just use a recipe.. I used 3 I’ll say it was a success though I’ve never had it before. My brother was also very approving! I made the bread pudding with a rum sauce.. then after I tried it, I added some peaches under my slice. I think I’ll cook it that way next time! Thank y’all much!!
> View attachment 245710
> View attachment 245711


YAY!!!! 
...now I want some bread pudding...


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I couldn't find a mulberry tree. But I bought myself a lemon tree and Almond tree. There is not very many leaves on the almond tree but it had lots if buds on it which is why i chose that one. Then i also bought new substrate for my torts.
> View attachment 245712
> View attachment 245713
> View attachment 245714
> View attachment 245715
> View attachment 245716
> View attachment 245717
> View attachment 245718
> View attachment 245719


WOW!!!! What a fantastic enclosure!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain.... we are finally getting rain here today! Calling for steady rain today, tomorrow, and for the rest of the week. We can use it.
> 
> Speaking of rain...i see that Sweden is experiencing worst drought in 74 years with fires too.


Oh dear. It seems we were first and then it spread.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain.... we are finally getting rain here today! Calling for steady rain today, tomorrow, and for the rest of the week. We can use it.
> 
> Speaking of rain...i see that Sweden is experiencing worst drought in 74 years with fires too.


And Yayyy for the rain.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think today is the 19th consecutive triple digit weather day (F, not C). The record here for consecutive days is 21 days. It's so hard to get anything done when it's that hot. Today I wanted to move the baby desert tortoises outside, then move a different indoor enclosure over to the spot cleared by that move. I got the CDTs set up outside, but moving things around in the house, even with the cooler turned on, caused me to sweat profusely. But I got it done. I'm not going to worry about cleaning up the mess I made until tomorrow morning when the house is cooler. I think today is a two shower day!


Sounds really uncomfortable.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So...... I can’t ever just use a recipe.. I used 3 I’ll say it was a success though I’ve never had it before. My brother was also very approving! I made the bread pudding with a rum sauce.. then after I tried it, I added some peaches under my slice. I think I’ll cook it that way next time! Thank y’all much!!
> View attachment 245710
> View attachment 245711


That does look yummy. That reminds me that I need to try the rum sauce bread pudding too.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! What a fantastic enclosure!!!!


Thank you Bea.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I think today is the 19th consecutive triple digit weather day (F, not C). The record here for consecutive days is 21 days. It's so hard to get anything done when it's that hot. Today I wanted to move the baby desert tortoises outside, then move a different indoor enclosure over to the spot cleared by that move. I got the CDTs set up outside, but moving things around in the house, even with the cooler turned on, caused me to sweat profusely. But I got it done. I'm not going to worry about cleaning up the mess I made until tomorrow morning when the house is cooler. I think today is a two shower day!



Wow...those are the kind of records you don’t to be breaking. Stay as cool as u can be...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I couldn't find a mulberry tree. But I bought myself a lemon tree and Almond tree. There is not very many leaves on the almond tree but it had lots if buds on it which is why i chose that one. Then i also bought new substrate for my torts.
> View attachment 245712
> View attachment 245713
> View attachment 245714
> View attachment 245715
> View attachment 245716
> View attachment 245717
> View attachment 245718
> View attachment 245719




Looking great there!


----------



## EllieMay

It is 105F here today so I’ll not be walking outside too much! 
Here’s a couple pics though of my homestead from close to the AC! The pool pic is from yesterday. My son Jayden is on the bull and The other boy is my friends son Jack.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It is 105F here today so I’ll not be walking outside too much!
> Here’s a couple pics though of my homestead from close to the AC! The pool pic is from yesterday. My son Jayden is on the bull and The other boy is my friends son Jack.
> View attachment 245729
> View attachment 245730
> View attachment 245731
> View attachment 245732
> View attachment 245733


The pool looks so inviting. And all that space looks like tort heaven. Lots of space for a Sulcata.


----------



## Lyn W

A very late good evening or early good morning from me.
I've quickly caught up with all the posts but not had time to join in with comments. 
I had a great last day of term yesterday, followed by a very nice meal at a local restaurant and a few drinks later.
We had a few lovely heavy showers yesterday evening but the were only short lived so while they helped dampen the dust there are still small pockets of fires on the hills, but almost under control now. We may have some light showers on Monday but nothing substantial forecast for next week.

I've also had a busy day today at a RSPB centre where Chris Packham and Iolo Williams (both famous wildlife experts and conservationists in the UK) were visiting as part of CP's 'Bioblitz' and 'We Want Wildlife' tour - very inspiring, and encouraging to see how much support they have from the public
https://www.chrispackham.co.uk/chris-packhams-uk-bioblitz-2018. 
We in South Wales are particularly worried about plans to redirect the M4 motorway across the Gwent Levels where cranes have returned and are breeding for the first time in 100 years - yet the Welsh government want to destroy their habitat.  Anyway time to jump off my soapbox. 

I hope you are all well and having a good weekend so far. 
There's still Sunday to go so wishing you all a peaceful and enjoyable day before the working week starts - but not for me!!!
Nos Da for now and not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

Before I go this is Chris and Iolo


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> A very late good evening or early good morning from me.
> I've quickly caught up with all the posts but not had time to join in with comments.
> I had a great last day of term yesterday, followed by a very nice meal at a local restaurant and a few drinks later.
> We had a few lovely heavy showers yesterday evening but the were only short lived so while they helped dampen the dust there are still small pockets of fires on the hills, but almost under control now. We may have some light showers on Monday but nothing substantial forecast for next week.
> 
> I've also had a busy day today at a RSPB centre where Chris Packham and Iolo Williams (both famous wildlife experts and conservationists in the UK) were visiting as part of CP's 'Bioblitz' and 'We Want Wildlife' tour - very inspiring, and encouraging to see how much support they have from the public
> https://www.chrispackham.co.uk/chris-packhams-uk-bioblitz-2018.
> We in South Wales are particularly worried about plans to redirect the M4 motorway across the Gwent Levels where cranes have returned and are breeding for the first time in 100 years - yet the Welsh government want to destroy their habitat.  Anyway time to jump off my soapbox.
> 
> I hope you are all well and having a good weekend so far.
> There's still Sunday to go so wishing you all a peaceful and enjoyable day before the working week starts - but not for me!!!
> Nos Da for now and not see you tomorrow!





Lyn W said:


> Before I go this is Chris and Iolo


Fabulous! For those not familiar with this Welsh name pronounced Yollow - like yellow but the first O is pronounced like the one in dog.

We saw Iolo at RSPB Ynys Hir last year


----------



## JoesMum

Like Lyn, I have caught up but not had time to comment.

Yesterday we went to see the athletics at the Anniversary Games. It was held in the former Olympic Stadium now called the London Stadium. 

Like an idiot I had forgotten to charge my phone so there are no photos. 

At the other end of the Olympic park the Womens World Cup Hockey tournament was taking place (proper hockey, not ice hockey) The Athletics finished at 4 so on the offchance we went to see if there were any tickets available... and so we watched the evening session of two matches... Ireland beat the USA 3-1 and Australia beat Japan 3-1. The Ireland match was particularly good; the side is a united Ireland side with players from both the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland which is part of the UK (this happens in rugby too). We got home very late last night!

My phone is now charged and we are heading back to the athletics today


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. Tons of rain = many inches yesterday but the sun has come out on time this morning. BUT, much more rain forecast for today and the rest of the week. We need it, no complaints. 

Info on two rehab’d sea turtles in Florida off on their merry way https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/wireS...de-turtles-56720148?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain.... we are finally getting rain here today! Calling for steady rain today, tomorrow, and for the rest of the week. We can use it.
> 
> Speaking of rain...i see that Sweden is experiencing worst drought in 74 years with fires too.


The firefighters in Sweden have to give up on some big fires. They can`t get them under control. That is so sad.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I think today is the 19th consecutive triple digit weather day (F, not C). The record here for consecutive days is 21 days. It's so hard to get anything done when it's that hot. Today I wanted to move the baby desert tortoises outside, then move a different indoor enclosure over to the spot cleared by that move. I got the CDTs set up outside, but moving things around in the house, even with the cooler turned on, caused me to sweat profusely. But I got it done. I'm not going to worry about cleaning up the mess I made until tomorrow morning when the house is cooler. I think today is a two shower day!


Be careful not to work too much in the heat. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. You would find those. How amazing is that. Well now it is official. No more Big hugs. Only Bug hugs.


Some bugs are beautiful, others not. I prefer these ones:


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Tons of rain = many inches yesterday but the sun has come out on time this morning. BUT, much more rain forecast for today and the rest of the week. We need it, no complaints.
> 
> Info on two rehab’d sea turtles in Florida off on their merry way https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/wireS...de-turtles-56720148?__twitter_impression=true


Nature will be thankful about the rain.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> They are! Huge love of mine. The paint I have raised and trained from a colt and she was 11 this year. The palomino I rescued a couple years ago after my childhood mare passed on and he is MY baby now.. Yes mam I sure will. I’ll take a walk for you when I get my son down for nap. I have a 15 yr old daughter and 4 yr old son... lol .. and LOTS OF PREMATURE GRAYs!!!


I was a horse owner too and I love these animals. I have the "horse virus" since I was a child. 
I am gladly looking forward for your pics. It is so interesting to see pics from people all around the world, showing how beautiful our planet is. There are so many wonderful places to live.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I couldn't find a mulberry tree. But I bought myself a lemon tree and Almond tree. There is not very many leaves on the almond tree but it had lots if buds on it which is why i chose that one. Then i also bought new substrate for my torts.
> View attachment 245712
> View attachment 245713
> View attachment 245714
> View attachment 245715
> View attachment 245716
> View attachment 245717
> View attachment 245718
> View attachment 245719


Good luck with your little trees that they soon thrive and grow. 
Your tortoise enclosure is beautiful. I am sure your babies are happy to live there. Your a wonderful tort mommy.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> YAY!!!!
> ...now I want some bread pudding...


Me too !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It is 105F here today so I’ll not be walking outside too much!
> Here’s a couple pics though of my homestead from close to the AC! The pool pic is from yesterday. My son Jayden is on the bull and The other boy is my friends son Jack.
> View attachment 245729
> View attachment 245730
> View attachment 245731
> View attachment 245732
> View attachment 245733


Thank you for the pics. You have a beautiful place to live. A lot of space for people and animals.
I would love to have a pool but summers in Germany are often too short and too cold for having much time for bathing. But this summer is different !
Your property has acsess to a lake ? That is a dream. 
You`re having a really nice place to live. I love it.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Before I go this is Chris and Iolo


Hi Chris and Lolo. Welcome to the CDR. Visitors are welcome too.


----------



## Bee62

Huhhh, it is really quiet here. I think all are busy.
Planting plants, kayaking, watching athletics ..... and so on.
Enjoy all your Sunday,
Here goes a little "thunderstorm" with rain down. Torts are outside.... hmmmm. I think they are clean now.
Every raindrop is very welcome. The earth is so dry and plants are thirsty. 
The thunder outside rumbles. I hope torts have no fear in thunderstorms
These are the news from my little corner of the world.

Happy rainy Sunday:


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had one old dead tree topple from the rain and wind yesterday. More garden work...


----------



## Yvonne G

*FIREWOOD!!!!!!*


----------



## Momof4

Can you find the bad kitty?
He was trying to get in the attic again it we closed it up.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Huhhh, it is really quiet here. I think all are busy.
> Planting plants, kayaking, watching athletics ..... and so on.
> Enjoy all your Sunday,
> Here goes a little "thunderstorm" with rain down. Torts are outside.... hmmmm. I think they are clean now.
> Every raindrop is very welcome. The earth is so dry and plants are thirsty.
> The thunder outside rumbles. I hope torts have no fear in thunderstorms
> These are the news from my little corner of the world.
> 
> Happy rainy Sunday:



Congratulations on the rain Mark and Sabine!

It is SO humid here - most unpleasant - no rain is forecast though

We had an excellent afternoon of athletics and are heading home on the train now. 

British Wheelchair racer Kare Adenegan smashed the world record for Women’s 100m, British T38 runner Sophie Hahn broke the 200m world record. It’s so pleasing to see disability sport getting equal prominence at an athletics meeting 

The British men’s 4x100m team won with the fastest time in the world this year... good news with the European Championship starting in a couple of weeks 

A photo of the hockey taken by JoesDad last night



And the T38 200m today



And British multiple gold medal winning long-jumper Greg Rutherford saying goodbye as he is retiring... and pursuing his son intent on getting to the sand in the long jump pit


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Can you find the bad kitty?
> He was trying to get in the attic again it we closed it up.
> View attachment 245791



Naughty kitty! [emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Can you find the bad kitty?
> He was trying to get in the attic again it we closed it up.
> View attachment 245791



HAHAHAHA!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Congratulations on the rain Mark and Sabine!
> 
> It is SO humid here - most unpleasant - no rain is forecast though
> 
> We had an excellent afternoon of athletics and are heading home on the train now.
> 
> British Wheelchair racer Kare Adenegan smashed the world record for Women’s 100m, British T38 runner Sophie Hahn broke the 200m world record. It’s so pleasing to see disability sport getting equal prominence at an athletics meeting
> 
> The British men’s 4x100m team won with the fastest time in the world this year... good news with the European Championship starting in a couple of weeks
> 
> A photo of the hockey taken by JoesDad last night
> View attachment 245792
> 
> 
> And the T38 200m today
> View attachment 245793
> 
> 
> And British multiple gold medal winning long-jumper Greg Rutherford saying goodbye as he is retiring... and pursuing his son intent on getting to the sand in the long jump pit
> View attachment 245794



Cute that he’s having to chase down his son!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Some bugs are beautiful, others not. I prefer these ones:


Oh me too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good luck with your little trees that they soon thrive and grow.
> Your tortoise enclosure is beautiful. I am sure your babies are happy to live there. Your a wonderful tort mommy.


Thank you Bee. You are so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Huhhh, it is really quiet here. I think all are busy.
> Planting plants, kayaking, watching athletics ..... and so on.
> Enjoy all your Sunday,
> Here goes a little "thunderstorm" with rain down. Torts are outside.... hmmmm. I think they are clean now.
> Every raindrop is very welcome. The earth is so dry and plants are thirsty.
> The thunder outside rumbles. I hope torts have no fear in thunderstorms
> These are the news from my little corner of the world.
> 
> Happy rainy Sunday:


Happy ducking![emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We had one old dead tree topple from the rain and wind yesterday. More garden work...
> 
> View attachment 245789


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Can you find the bad kitty?
> He was trying to get in the attic again it we closed it up.
> View attachment 245791


Whahaha. Love your daughters body language. Says it all. Naughty kitty go sit in the naughty corner.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Congratulations on the rain Mark and Sabine!
> 
> It is SO humid here - most unpleasant - no rain is forecast though
> 
> We had an excellent afternoon of athletics and are heading home on the train now.
> 
> British Wheelchair racer Kare Adenegan smashed the world record for Women’s 100m, British T38 runner Sophie Hahn broke the 200m world record. It’s so pleasing to see disability sport getting equal prominence at an athletics meeting
> 
> The British men’s 4x100m team won with the fastest time in the world this year... good news with the European Championship starting in a couple of weeks
> 
> A photo of the hockey taken by JoesDad last night
> View attachment 245792
> 
> 
> And the T38 200m today
> View attachment 245793
> 
> 
> And British multiple gold medal winning long-jumper Greg Rutherford saying goodbye as he is retiring... and pursuing his son intent on getting to the sand in the long jump pit
> View attachment 245794


Which kid wouldn't want to go to the long jump pit. It is a giant kiddy sand pit to play in. [emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I was a horse owner too and I love these animals. I have the "horse virus" since I was a child.
> I am gladly looking forward for your pics. It is so interesting to see pics from people all around the world, showing how beautiful our planet is. There are so many wonderful places to live.


This is my April, a non-colored appaloosa/thoroughbred (her dam was retired off the race track). I had to have her euthanised a couple summers ago due to health problems in her old age.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Can you find the bad kitty?
> He was trying to get in the attic again it we closed it up.
> View attachment 245791


This picture made me laugh out loud. Silly kitty. Can he get down too, or is he just a one direction kitty?


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> This is my April, a non-colored appaloosa/thoroughbred (her dam was retired off the race track). I had to have her euthanised a couple summers ago due to health problems in her old age.
> 
> View attachment 245801


The first horse I ever owned and trained was a leopard Appaloosa. His name was Sky.
I've always had a soft spot for Appaloosas.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday..

Scatterred thunderstorms off and on today. Garden is soaking, not good kayaking weather with chance of severe rsin and wind so we took a drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore to check out some fishing and crabbing piers/parks. Stopped st Romancoke and Matopeke Parks and Piers. Nice access to the water.

On the back stopped and bought a dozen frsh MD Blue Crabs straight from the Bay.

The driving route


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> The first horse I ever owned and trained was a leopard Appaloosa. His name was Sky.
> I've always had a soft spot for Appaloosas.


Me too. And besides their color, of course, they're the smartest, bestest horse in the world! I had a roan mare, a leopard mare, a black with white blanket with peacock spots and a bay with no color (we registered her as "Plain Brown Wrapper"). This was in my pre-digital camera days, so the only pictures I have are hard copies


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439



After a day of plotting, one deserves a break! [emoji76] One of my favorites about cats vs dogs (the dog vs cat diary):  https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1534447?guccounter=1


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> What be yer stance my subjects?.........
> 
> Shall we invade and conquer the "Pretend Chat 2.14" and share the spoils?



Are there still spoils to collect somewhere? We already got Yvonne.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! I haven’t entered it in years!! I might this year.
> I get all confused about the sizing of the photo.



I can help you with that.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They look too innocent to be plotting against you. But maybe the meerkat is setting them up.[emoji33]



Well, Bea thought the meerkats looked cute too!


----------



## JoesMum

Cute pictures from Daughter again today. Lots of baby dormice. They were being weighed, measured and sexed before being returned to the nest.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone need rain?


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, if you like it live.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. We have taken possession of son's new house share room today. A quick trip (OK it takes 80 minutes to get there on a good day - and today was a good day) to Elstree, home of the famous British film studios with some of his stuff. It is just north of London. The rest will go next week after his graduation and he will move in properly then too.
> 
> On the downside my Credit Card has been cancelled because the card company detected fraudulent activity. Detecting the fraud is good. Having the card removed is a nuisance. Luckily, JoesDad had previously authorised the card company to talk to me about the account as he is in India! It's ridiculous really. The card is mine and they have all my details, but because it is a joint account they will normally only talk to the main cardholder unless they have authorised you to speak to them. And the first you find this out is when there is a problem...which I did 10 years ago when he was working in Australia and my card was blocked (wrongly it turned out)
> 
> I do have another card with a different company, but all my online accounts have the other card on; it will take time to sort them out.



How annoying. Any ideas how your card info got into bad hands? I had a similar situation after ordering Ed’s TORTOISE gift in Turkey from an unfamiliar website. Fortunately we detected it quickly too.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Heading to the beach with four 12yr girls!
> Wish me luck in the car!
> I’m bringing a book.



Hope you’re good at tuning out all the giggles!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Such a shame. Do they think it was arson?
> The last few years almost all our forest and mountain fires have been caused through arson by kids or young adults.
> A few years ago there were fires on at least 6 if not more hills and mountains in the valleys - all coordinated via social media.
> I think the arsonists were all arrested though.



How awful.  Hope you got plenty of rain by now!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> This is exactly the type of picture I like to see in a jigsaw puzzle!



 The never ending jigsaw puzzle?


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Today's followup report in the newspaper on the jaguar incident:
> 
> Once the staff found out that Valerio had gotten through the woven steel mesh in the roof of his enclosure, they went and CLOSELY inspected EVERY CORNER of all the other animal enclosures,"...starting with the large carnivores"
> (When I read that aloud, hubby said "No sheet." Actually, the word he used wasn't exactly "sheet" but it's very close to the word he used! )



I wonder how Valerio’s teeth are still OK after biting through that steel mesh. One strong, healthy jaguar!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I took a couple of Pictures of some things growing on my land and thought of y’all. Just wanted to share ...
> View attachment 245597
> View attachment 245598



Tort food?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Still warm weather in Germany and no rain. I can`t remember a spring and summer like this one.
> This is a "tortoise summer". Every day tortoise outdoor weather. My torts are happy collecting the natural sunrays. Mor UVB, more calcium, more D3 *more growth !*
> I must weight them once again. I think my biggest one is over 6 KG ( 13,2 lbs ) at an age of 2 years. Is that normal ?????? HELP !
> View attachment 245617



They look huge now!!! Sabine, what are you going to do when they’re fully grown?  (having them pull your sledge is just one idea...)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Dang, it's Friday! That means I have to get my act together and go out to run errands. Leaving my property is NOT my favorite thing to do. I get more agoraphobic as the weeks go by. And to add to the anxiety, my driver's license expired on my birthday a couple weeks ago and my appointment to take the test to have it renewed isn't until August 1st.



Oops, good luck! Hope nobody stops you. 
Did I miss your birthday? [emoji512]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The catering looks wonderful!!
> You have been so busy!!
> 
> We have drama with my daughter ‘s soccer coach.
> I guess he has been yelling and talking down to the girls on the side lines and made a few cry after our tournament last weekend. We can’t hear what he says but the girls told us and the other teams coach heard him really putting down our girls. He is the one who called our league to report him.
> 
> Last night we had a Parent meeting with our director and he has had difficulties with this coach on the administrative side. We told him some of the things he said and the director was having a meeting with the board to decide if he will lose his job.
> We as parents really like him but there does seem to be a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on because as we walk up after the games he is congratulating all the girls and telling us how proud he is but then a bunch of them are sad or crying.
> As an example he said “you are a bunch of loser, now go get your 2nd place medals.” These are 11 & 12yr old girls.
> 
> We will find out today the outcome.



Oh dear. That’s not good. What’s so terrible about 2nd place medals? They did so well!


----------



## Kristoff

All caught up! Will now try to sleep off some of the jet lag. Not see you all later!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> The firefighters in Sweden have to give up on some big fires. They can`t get them under control. That is so sad.


It is so sad and it makes me so angry when they are deliberate started.
Our hills have flared up again and the pictures I've seen of the devastation are heartbreaking


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Nature will be thankful about the rain.


It certainly will - many of our small mammals are dying because they can't find water.
My sister has been out leaving water for the rabbits in some fields near her.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need rain?
> 
> View attachment 245814


Yes please - as much as you can spare!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> And, if you like it live.


AHHHHH!!! LOVE IT!!!!!! I am a big-time, lifelong Pluviophile!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And, if you like it live.


That is the most beautiful sight!!
Looks like the showers we thought were coming tomorrow are going to miss us, and none on the cards for the rest of the week either.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> All caught up! Will now try to sleep off some of the jet lag. Not see you all later!


Welcome home Lena.
I bet you need a holiday to recover from the holiday now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Cute pictures from Daughter again today. Lots of baby dormice. They were being weighed, measured and sexed before being returned to the nest.
> View attachment 245812
> 
> View attachment 245813



So cute... door mice.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday..
> 
> Scatterred thunderstorms off and on today. Garden is soaking, not good kayaking weather with chance of severe rsin and wind so we took a drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore to check out some fishing and crabbing piers/parks. Stopped st Romancoke and Matopeke Parks and Piers. Nice access to the water.
> 
> On the back stopped and bought a dozen frsh MD Blue Crabs straight from the Bay.
> 
> The driving route
> 
> View attachment 245804




And one of the fresh crabs


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> So cute... door mice.



Dormice as in dormant - sleeping - because they sleep a lot 

They’re mouse shaped, but not actually mice.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And one of the fresh crabs
> 
> View attachment 245822



That makes me hungry!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening to one and a
I've had a lovely afternoon with my sister and her family.
After a delicious, roast chicken lunch we just sat in the shade of her garden trees, watched the fish in her pond and chilled.
Very relaxing.
Hope everyone is having an equally relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Dormice as in dormant - sleeping - because they sleep a lot
> 
> They’re mouse shaped, but not actually mice.


Really? I didn't know that!
I still learn something new here everyday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That makes me hungry!


It just makes me sad for the crab.
I think it's the way they are boiled alive (if that's still how they do it)
I recently saw a video of a poor lobster desperately trying to get out of a steaming pot, it was on my mind for days.


----------



## Lyn W

Just googled dormouse, never had occasion to before.............

*Dormice are not technically mice.*

He may have round ears and a long tail, but the dormouse is not a member of the same family as regular mice. Instead of a scaly tail, the dormouse has a fluffy one. Both mice and dormice are in the same suborder of rodents as squirrels and beavers.
..............and................
*
These cuties have been around for over 30 million years.*

They may seem like innocent little babies, but dormice are among the most ancient rodent species. Dormice fossils date back to the early Eocene, a period of 33 to 56 million years ago. They lived alongside ancient horses, primates and bats.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It just makes me sad for the crab.
> I think it's the way they are boiled alive (if that's still how they do it)
> I recently saw a video of a poor lobster desperately trying to get out of a steaming pot, it was on my mind for days.



Nagh. We don’t boil them alive. When we get home, we rinse them off with nice clean water then put on ice for an hour. This puts them into a deep state....then one can insert a knife and quickly take their brain stem out...etc. takes a second or two. Then a thorough cleaning of the gills and intestines. All done very quickly. No boiling alive like lobsters.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This picture made me laugh out loud. Silly kitty. Can he get down too, or is he just a one direction kitty?



He actually gets down! I did it again this morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> He actually gets down! I did it again this morning.


I think he just likes looking down on humans, as do all cats!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Tort food?



Yeppers!! I been getting an education in a wide variety of fields since getting my babies!


----------



## Momof4

@yvonneg 
How did we miss your birthday ?!?! I feel so bad!
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Just googled dormouse, never had occasion to before.............
> 
> *Dormice are not technically mice.*
> 
> He may have round ears and a long tail, but the dormouse is not a member of the same family as regular mice. Instead of a scaly tail, the dormouse has a fluffy one. Both mice and dormice are in the same suborder of rodents as squirrels and beavers.
> ..............and................
> *
> These cuties have been around for over 30 million years.*
> 
> They may seem like innocent little babies, but dormice are among the most ancient rodent species. Dormice fossils date back to the early Eocene, a period of 33 to 56 million years ago. They lived alongside ancient horses, primates and bats.



Thank you, I had never heard of them! They are so cute!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> *FIREWOOD!!!!!!*


Love the new Avatar.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is my April, a non-colored appaloosa/thoroughbred (her dam was retired off the race track). I had to have her euthanised a couple summers ago due to health problems in her old age.
> 
> View attachment 245801


She was a beautiful horse.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. And besides their color, of course, they're the smartest, bestest horse in the world! I had a roan mare, a leopard mare, a black with white blanket with peacock spots and a bay with no color (we registered her as "Plain Brown Wrapper"). This was in my pre-digital camera days, so the only pictures I have are hard copies


You can take a digital pic of the hardcopy pic. Hint Hint.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> After a day of plotting, one deserves a break! [emoji76] One of my favorites about cats vs dogs (the dog vs cat diary):  https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1534447?guccounter=1


Whahaha. Very good!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Cute pictures from Daughter again today. Lots of baby dormice. They were being weighed, measured and sexed before being returned to the nest.
> View attachment 245812
> 
> View attachment 245813


Why are they in the plastic?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need rain?
> 
> View attachment 245814


Yes Please. Although according to the weather report we are getting some on Friday. That remains to be seen though. However we need as much rain as we can get so our dams can get full.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And, if you like it live.


I see some cars getting a nice wash. That rain should make everything green again - hopefully.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Why are they in the plastic?


To stop them running away while they're recorded 

These have nested in boxes put up by the ecologists. They first peep imside to check that it is occupied by a dormouse (bluet-its) are quite fond of dormouse nest boxes)

They box is easily removed and they put it in a large plastic bag before opening it so they can safely remove the occupants without them escaping. Once recorded, the dormice will be replaced in the nest before the nest box is put back in place.

Dormice are very relaxed and frequently sleep through the entire process. Once safely back in the dark of the box they don't bother to try to run away


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops, good luck! Hope nobody stops you.
> Did I miss your birthday? [emoji512]


What!! When was Yvonne's birthday? This is the problem with using the app, it does not give you a heads up. So So Sorry @Yvonne G - A Very Big Happy Belated Birthday from maow. I hope that you at least had a good day and were thoroughly spoilt.





Thank you Lena for the heads up!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Dang, it's Friday! That means I have to get my act together and go out to run errands. Leaving my property is NOT my favorite thing to do. I get more agoraphobic as the weeks go by. And to add to the anxiety, my driver's license expired on my birthday a couple weeks ago and my appointment to take the test to have it renewed isn't until August 1st.


AND to top it off I didn't even realise that I had missed the clue's in your post above. Aiyeee Aiyeee


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> All caught up! Will now try to sleep off some of the jet lag. Not see you all later!


Yayyyy, does that mean that you are back!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It certainly will - many of our small mammals are dying because they can't find water.
> My sister has been out leaving water for the rabbits in some fields near her.


Oh shame. That is very good of your sister.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That is the most beautiful sight!!
> Looks like the showers we thought were coming tomorrow are going to miss us, and none on the cards for the rest of the week either.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Just googled dormouse, never had occasion to before.............
> 
> *Dormice are not technically mice.*
> 
> He may have round ears and a long tail, but the dormouse is not a member of the same family as regular mice. Instead of a scaly tail, the dormouse has a fluffy one. Both mice and dormice are in the same suborder of rodents as squirrels and beavers.
> ..............and................
> *
> These cuties have been around for over 30 million years.*
> 
> They may seem like innocent little babies, but dormice are among the most ancient rodent species. Dormice fossils date back to the early Eocene, a period of 33 to 56 million years ago. They lived alongside ancient horses, primates and bats.


Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> To stop them running away while they're recorded
> 
> These have nested in boxes put up by the ecologists. They first peep imside to check that it is occupied by a dormouse (bluet-its) are quite fond of dormouse nest boxes)
> 
> They box is easily removed and they put it in a large plastic bag before opening it so they can safely remove the occupants without them escaping. Once recorded, the dormice will be replaced in the nest before the nest box is put back in place.
> 
> Dormice are very relaxed and frequently sleep through the entire process. Once safely back in the dark of the box they don't bother to try to run away


aaaahhhh, Okay makes sense. Very clever.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

I am feeling the Monday blues. That is the problem with a good weekend, You don't want to come back to work on the Monday. Oh well, just have to bite the bullet and get back into the swing of things.

It is a nice and sunny day today. (yesterday felt very hot) But it is all good, as the plants need good sun to grow just as much as they need good rain and water to grow. 

I hope everyone has a good Monday.

And @Yvonne G since I feel so bad that we missed your Birthday, I have decided that you can have two this year and today will be your CDR Birthday.

Soooooooo having said that:

http://www.animatedimages.org/data/media/1243/animated-happy-birthday-image-0017.gif


----------



## JoesMum

Oh blimey we missed that one by a couple of weeks - July 8th!

Well she’s queen of TFO and, like Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, she can of course have an official birthday as well as her actual one. 

Happy Official Birthday Yvonne [emoji512] [emoji320] [emoji322]


----------



## JoesMum

Meanwhile here in the UK it is already 29C at 09:45 and we are on the motorway heading to Bristol. Son’s graduation is tomorrow at Bristol cathedral. Hopefully there’ll be postcard opportunities.


----------



## Kristoff

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who missed @Yvonne G 's birthday. Because, as Linda suggested, we can now give the Queen of the TFO a proper celebration! Happy Official Birthday, Yvonne!  




Best wishes, dear!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Can you find the bad kitty?
> He was trying to get in the attic again it we closed it up.
> View attachment 245791


Curiosity kills the cat...
No, I hope not yours, but the saying is so true.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Bee. You are so sweet.


Not as sweet as you Carol, or I can say: sweetness comes back double when send out to someone.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who missed @Yvonne G 's birthday. Because, as Linda suggested, we can now give the Queen of the TFO a proper celebration! Happy Official Birthday, Yvonne!
> View attachment 245901
> 
> View attachment 245904
> 
> Best wishes, dear!


Happy birthday from me too ! @Yvonne G 

















What happend to your avatar tortoise ? She seems to be older but lovely and funny.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> She was a beautiful horse.



She is absolutely beautiful!!!! It’s horrible to loose a love like that. I lost Candy in April 2016... She was never just a pet for me:-( She is the mare in the middle and that is me & my daughter about 10 yrs ago [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Monday everyone. It’s only 6:30 and I’m already procrastinating [emoji23]..


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> This is my April, a non-colored appaloosa/thoroughbred (her dam was retired off the race track). I had to have her euthanised a couple summers ago due to health problems in her old age.
> 
> View attachment 245801


April is beautiful. I love thoroughbreds. My first horse was a thoroughbred and she had been on the horse racetrack. Unfortunately she got sick there and should be slaughtered. I bought her not knowing she was sick.
She suffers:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminitis
I fought a 2 year lasting ligitation because I payed too much for the sick horse. I always want to keep her for the price a slaughter horse would cost, but the seller always said that she was not sick.
The seller lost the ligitation and had to pay back all expenses I have had for the horse during the 2 years. A lot of money but because he payed he got the horse back. That was the sadest day in my life. The horse was so lovely and thankful but I had to give her back to the seller. That was the judgement.
I cried when he came and took her with him. I never saw the horse again. Her name was "Lady" because she was a real big lady.
Thoroughbreds are called nervous and crazy but they aren`t. When you are calm and understand your horse they are wonderful horses: fast and beautiful.
Now that I am older and have put on more weight I would prefer riding a heavy draft horse, maybe a Shirehorse, but that is only a dream. Since the year 2000 when my last horse died I never sat on a horse again.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Happy Monday everyone. It’s only 6:30 and I’m already procrastinating [emoji23]..



Happy Monday to you too. It’s lunchtime here. We have just arrived in Bristol and son, who is arriving by train, should be with us shortly


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> April is beautiful. I love thoroughbreds. My first horse was a thoroughbred and she had been on the horse racetrack. Unfortunately she got sick there and should be slaughtered. I bought her not knowing she was sick.
> She suffers:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminitis
> I fought a 2 year lasting ligitation because I payed too much for the sick horse. I always want to keep her for the price a slaughter horse would cost, but the seller always said that she was not sick.
> The seller lost the ligitation and had to pay back all expenses I have had for the horse during the 2 years. A lot of money but because he payed he got the horse back. That was the sadest day in my life. The horse was so lovely and thankful but I had to give her back to the seller. That was the judgement.
> I cried when he came and took her with him. I never saw the horse again. Her name was "Lady" because she was a real big lady.
> Thoroughbreds are called nervous and crazy but they aren`t. When you are calm and understand your horse they are wonderful horses: fast and beautiful.
> Now that I am older and have put on more weight I would prefer riding a heavy draft horse, maybe a Shirehorse, but that is only a dream. Since the year 2000 when my last horse died I never sat on a horse again.



You just broke my heart!!! It was like watching Old Yeller all over again [emoji20]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Cute pictures from Daughter again today. Lots of baby dormice. They were being weighed, measured and sexed before being returned to the nest.
> View attachment 245812
> 
> View attachment 245813


They are so cute.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need rain?
> 
> View attachment 245814


That is heavy rain pouring down. I would take a day of your rain. When are you able to deliver ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And, if you like it live.


Your plants and the gras will be thankful for the water. The sound of pouring rain sounds nice to my ears. It is the sound of "heaven singing".


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> She is absolutely beautiful!!!! It’s horrible to loose a love like that. I lost Candy in April 2016... She was never just a pet for me:-( She is the mare in the middle and that is me & my daughter about 10 yrs ago [emoji28]


A horse that trust you and that loves you is like a very good friend. The friendship with such a big and strong animal is amazing and deep. I can understand that very well.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> They look huge now!!! Sabine, what are you going to do when they’re fully grown?  (having them pull your sledge is just one idea...)


I will open a stable with tortoises to ride for children....
No, they will get a place to live in my stable with a door into the garden.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And one of the fresh crabs
> 
> View attachment 245822


The crab has a grumpy look on her/his face. He don`t wants to be eaten....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> She is absolutely beautiful!!!! It’s horrible to loose a love like that. I lost Candy in April 2016... She was never just a pet for me:-( She is the mare in the middle and that is me & my daughter about 10 yrs ago [emoji28]


I love horses. From a distance. LOL If I am honest they tend to scare me a little (I know it is totally silly and they are very gentle and beautiful creatures) But there you go, now you know one of my little secrets.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> It just makes me sad for the crab.
> I think it's the way they are boiled alive (if that's still how they do it)
> I recently saw a video of a poor lobster desperately trying to get out of a steaming pot, it was on my mind for days.


That is why I never ate lobster.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> April is beautiful. I love thoroughbreds. My first horse was a thoroughbred and she had been on the horse racetrack. Unfortunately she got sick there and should be slaughtered. I bought her not knowing she was sick.
> She suffers:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminitis
> I fought a 2 year lasting ligitation because I payed too much for the sick horse. I always want to keep her for the price a slaughter horse would cost, but the seller always said that she was not sick.
> The seller lost the ligitation and had to pay back all expenses I have had for the horse during the 2 years. A lot of money but because he payed he got the horse back. That was the sadest day in my life. The horse was so lovely and thankful but I had to give her back to the seller. That was the judgement.
> I cried when he came and took her with him. I never saw the horse again. Her name was "Lady" because she was a real big lady.
> Thoroughbreds are called nervous and crazy but they aren`t. When you are calm and understand your horse they are wonderful horses: fast and beautiful.
> Now that I am older and have put on more weight I would prefer riding a heavy draft horse, maybe a Shirehorse, but that is only a dream. Since the year 2000 when my last horse died I never sat on a horse again.


Oh noooooooo!!!!. That is so sad.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh. We don’t boil them alive. When we get home, we rinse them off with nice clean water then put on ice for an hour. This puts them into a deep state....then one can insert a knife and quickly take their brain stem out...etc. takes a second or two. Then a thorough cleaning of the gills and intestines. All done very quickly. No boiling alive like lobsters.


That is good to know. Put them in a freezer before is a not painful way to kill them afterwards.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You can take a digital pic of the hardcopy pic. Hint Hint.


Good idea !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh noooooooo!!!!. That is so sad.


It really was.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> You just broke my heart!!! It was like watching Old Yeller all over again [emoji20]


What means Old Yeller ? Is it a movie or was it your horse ?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What means Old Yeller ? Is it a movie or was it your horse ?



It’s a movie about a dog (1960s?) and guaranteed to make youreyes moist


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> She is absolutely beautiful!!!! It’s horrible to loose a love like that. I lost Candy in April 2016... She was never just a pet for me:-( She is the mare in the middle and that is me & my daughter about 10 yrs ago [emoji28]


These two horses, my brother looks after on his farm. They are not his and belong to someone else, but he lets them stay on his farm and he looks after them. I took the pic from his facebook cover page.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It’s a movie about a dog (1960s?) and guaranteed to make youreyes moist


Now I looked it up and I know the movie. Yes it is a heartbreaking story. When the young boy has to shoot his own dog because the dog got rabies.
Here is another heartbreaking movie I love it very much. It is about a horse:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> These two horses, my brother looks after on his farm. They are not his and belong to someone else, but he lets them stay on his farm and he looks after them. I took the pic from his facebook cover page.
> 
> View attachment 245908


Beautiful.  Can they roam free on the farm ? I see no fences.
But I see water sprinkler running. Your brother has enough water ?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> April is beautiful. I love thoroughbreds. My first horse was a thoroughbred and she had been on the horse racetrack. Unfortunately she got sick there and should be slaughtered. I bought her not knowing she was sick.
> She suffers:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminitis
> I fought a 2 year lasting ligitation because I payed too much for the sick horse. I always want to keep her for the price a slaughter horse would cost, but the seller always said that she was not sick.
> The seller lost the ligitation and had to pay back all expenses I have had for the horse during the 2 years. A lot of money but because he payed he got the horse back. That was the sadest day in my life. The horse was so lovely and thankful but I had to give her back to the seller. That was the judgement.
> I cried when he came and took her with him. I never saw the horse again. Her name was "Lady" because she was a real big lady.
> Thoroughbreds are called nervous and crazy but they aren`t. When you are calm and understand your horse they are wonderful horses: fast and beautiful.
> Now that I am older and have put on more weight I would prefer riding a heavy draft horse, maybe a Shirehorse, but that is only a dream. Since the year 2000 when my last horse died I never sat on a horse again.


That is a very sad story - he probably wouldn't let you have her out of spite.
I've never had a horse, but my sister did, he was a lovely old thing.
I used to love going pony trekking though.


----------



## Lyn W

Very happy belated birthday wishes, Yvonne!


----------



## Lyn W

I can't believe we all missed Yvonne's birthday !
Birthdays usually show up under the avatars don't they?
Maybe Yvonne's was hidden.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I will open a stable with tortoises to ride for children....
> No, they will get a place to live in my stable with a door into the garden.


A tortie ride park!    If they ever need a vet -- and God forbid that they would! -- it will be easier to grab the vet and haul him/her into your car.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That is why I never ate lobster.


My tomatoes always give me that look before I cut them....


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s a movie about a dog (1960s?) and guaranteed to make youreyes moist


I'd better not watch it. My nerves have been all over the place since pregnancy. I could cry watching an ad!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> These two horses, my brother looks after on his farm. They are not his and belong to someone else, but he lets them stay on his farm and he looks after them. I took the pic from his facebook cover page.
> 
> View attachment 245908


Fantastic picture!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I can't believe we all missed Yvonne's birthday !
> Birthdays usually show up under the avatars don't they?
> Maybe Yvonne's was hidden.


Possibly. And many of us are on the app and have no benefit of knowing when it's someone's birthday.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I'd better not watch it. My nerves have been all over the place since pregnancy. I could cry watching an ad!



I couldn’t watch it either because I already felt tears. Brought back childhood memories too.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I'd better not watch it. My nerves have been all over the place since pregnancy. I could cry watching an ad!



Our children used to mock our moist eyed moments. (Avoid the musical Whistle Down The Wind) 

And then Toy Story 3 was released... they were the Toy Story generation. They grew up with it and then, when they were heading to university, Andy did too and donated his toys to a little girl. My kids were a blubbing mess.. so funny as a parent


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all on the first day of my long holiday!!
Hope everyone is having as good a Monday as possible. 
It's quite overcast here today but I'm happy with that.

i've been pottering about in the garden and discovered that my neighbours have been reaching over the boundary fence and removed half my holly tree!
They haven't put put their 6 foot fence panels back up yet so there's only the old 4 foot fence between us.
I only trimmed the holly back from the boundary last week but they have really chopped it about while I was out yesterday.
Apart from the lack of respect for me and my property what they have done is actually classed as criminal damage in garden law.
I've taken pics and considering asking the local community police officer to have a word.
They really are selfish, inconsiderate people.


----------



## JoesMum

Riverside lunch was Brown Crab





I blame Mark! And it was excellent


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our children used to mock our moist eyed moments. (Avoid the musical Whistle Down The Wind)
> 
> And then Toy Story 3 was released... they were the Toy Story generation. They grew up with it and then, when they were heading to university, Andy did too and donated his toys to a little girl. My kids were a blubbing mess.. so funny as a parent


It's always Bambi that gets me!
Even though I've seen it so many times with different nephews, nieces or the kids in school, and know what's coming, there's always something in my eye when the sad bit comes.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Riverside lunch was Brown Crab
> View attachment 245914
> 
> View attachment 245915
> 
> 
> I blame Mark! And it was excellent


I hope you have a lovely day tomorrow Linda.
I like Bristol, not been over for a while though. 
Maybe I'll make the effort during these hols.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all on the first day of my long holiday!!
> Hope everyone is having as good a Monday as possible.
> It's quite overcast here today but I'm happy with that.
> 
> i've been pottering about in the garden and discovered that my neighbours have been reaching over the boundary fence and removed half my holly tree!
> They haven't put put their 6 foot fence panels back up yet so there's only the old 4 foot fence between us.
> I only trimmed the holly back from the boundary last week but they have really chopped it about while I was out yesterday.
> Apart from the lack of respect for me and my property what they have done is actually classed as criminal damage in garden law.
> I've taken pics and considering asking the local community police officer to have a word.
> They really are selfish, inconsiderate people.


Oh, that's not nice. But then, nice is not your neighbors' strongest suit... I'm surprised they did it without telling you. Idiots.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I'd better not watch it. My nerves have been all over the place since pregnancy. I could cry watching an ad!


is that the pregnancy with your daughter Lena or are you expecting another happy event?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that's not nice. But then, nice is not your neighbors' strongest suit... I'm surprised they did it without telling you. Idiots.


They never tell me and always do things when I'm in work or out so that I can't stop them. 
They've even taken things from my garden - only junk - but *my* junk.
I wouldn't dream of doing that!
I hoped they would move when she remarried, but no just moved her second ignorant oaf in.
It's a good job I have some other lovely neighbours to make up for it.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> is that the pregnancy with your daughter Lena or are you expecting another happy event?


NOOOOO!  The first and the only one, LOL  That one was traumatizing enough. I'll be happy to have a few non-human children in the future though


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @yvonneg
> How did we miss your birthday ?!?! I feel so bad!
> Happy belated birthday!


I decided to remove the date from my profile. So don't feel bad. You couldn't have known. Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was a very nice day.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> NOOOOO!  The first and the only one, LOL  That one was traumatizing enough. I'll be happy to have a few non-human children in the future though


LOL - glad we cleared that up!
We could have organised a CDR baby shower for you though!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's always Bambi that gets me!
> Even though I've seen it so many times with different nephews, nieces or the kids in school, and know what's coming, there's always something in my eye when the sad bit comes.


I shouldn't tell you about a Russian/Soviet cartoon in which a cute baby mammoth wakes up from its hibernation---in our days and goes searching for his mother... That one scarred me even as a child, when my nervous system was still OK, even though it had something of a happy end---I guess...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Riverside lunch was Brown Crab
> View attachment 245914
> 
> View attachment 245915
> 
> 
> I blame Mark! And it was excellent



Wow........nice plate of crabs!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> LOL - glad we cleared that up!
> We could have organised a CDR baby shower for you though!!


You still can. When I get a baby tort!  But first would have to come a housewarming party... and before that -- finding a job and the Big Move...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You still can. When I get a baby tort!  But first would have to come a housewarming party... and before that -- finding a job and the Big Move...


You have a long ' to do ' list!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, that really backfired on me. I removed my birthday date from my profile so no one would feel obligated to wish me a happy birthday. And yet you all did anyway! Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Your graphics were beauties. I have a hard time finding turtle/tortoise graphics, but you all did a good job at it. I had a nice day. My daughter took me to dinner for prime rib. and gave me a very pretty azalea plant that has three different colors of blooms on it. She also gave me an $80 gift certificate to my favorite hardware store - a dollar for every year in my life, as I hit the big eight oh this year.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go now and try to fix the AC in my car.
I'm hoping it's just the fuse rather than a leak in it.
Wish me luck!!
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that really backfired on me. I removed my birthday date from my profile so no one would feel obligated to wish me a happy birthday. And yet you all did anyway! Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Your graphics were beauties. I have a hard time finding turtle/tortoise graphics, but you all did a good job at it. I had a nice day. My daughter took me to dinner for prime rib. and gave me a very pretty azalea plant that has three different colors of blooms on it. She also gave me an $80 gift certificate to my favorite hardware store - a dollar for every year in my life, as I hit the big eight oh this year.


Wow - congratulations Yvonne!
If I have half your energy when I'm 80 (or even now to be honest) I'll be happy!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Wow - congratulations Yvonne!
> If I have half your energy when I'm 80 (or even now to be honest) I'll be happy!



I know right?!? She is a rock star!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I love horses. From a distance. LOL If I am honest they tend to scare me a little (I know it is totally silly and they are very gentle and beautiful creatures) But there you go, now you know one of my little secrets.



I think Being scared sometimes is being smart! God makes us all a bit different so we can make 1 beautiful picture in this world as a whole ! I feel like the CDR is my way of seeing just a few more pieces in this puzzle . (Yes, I’m corny sometimes!)


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> What means Old Yeller ? Is it a movie or was it your horse ?



It was a movie!! A classic for sure... now you really have to google that.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> is that the pregnancy with your daughter Lena or are you expecting another happy event?



I used to turn my face and try to hide my silent tears... now I blubber proudly [emoji849]


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> What means Old Yeller ? Is it a movie or was it your horse ?


Old Yeller is a classic movie about a yellow colored dog and his loyalty... Very sad movie, makes me cry every time.
My dad named the palomino that I trained for him Yeller. (Yeller is how a lot of us country folk say yellow)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that really backfired on me. I removed my birthday date from my profile so no one would feel obligated to wish me a happy birthday. And yet you all did anyway! Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Your graphics were beauties. I have a hard time finding turtle/tortoise graphics, but you all did a good job at it. I had a nice day. My daughter took me to dinner for prime rib. and gave me a very pretty azalea plant that has three different colors of blooms on it. She also gave me an $80 gift certificate to my favorite hardware store - a dollar for every year in my life, as I hit the big eight oh this year.



We love to celebrate roommates’ birthdays! Happy to hear your daughter made the day special for you. [emoji173]️


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Old Yeller is a classic movie about a yellow colored dog and his loyalty... Very sad movie, makes me cry every time.
> My dad named the palomino that I trained for him Yeller. (Yeller is how a lot of us country folk say yellow)



My Farrier calls my palomino Yeller too even though that’s not his name!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I have to go now and try to fix the AC in my car.
> I'm hoping it's just the fuse rather than a leak in it.
> Wish me luck!!
> TTFN



Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I think Being scared sometimes is being smart! God makes us all a bit different so we can make 1 beautiful picture in this world as a whole ! I feel like the CDR is my way of seeing just a few more pieces in this puzzle . (Yes, I’m corny sometimes!)



You fit right in


----------



## JoesMum

Good even from hot and humid Bristol. After our crab we walked down the riverside to visit Brunel’s SS Great Britain - the first large ocean going ship to be built of iron and have a screw propeller. 

She was a rusting hulk when towed to Bristol from the Falkland Islands in the south Atlantic in 1970. I remember her arriving as we lived in nearby Weston Super Mare at the time. As Adam lived very close, in Bath, I am sure he remembers too. 

So here are some postcards of Bristol and the restored SS Great Britain

The church of St Mary Redcliffe 



Famous Bristolian Wallace - the studio that created Wallace & Grommet is in Bristol 



And the ship - she looks like she’s floating, but actually that’s a glass roof with about an inch of water on it covering the dry dock


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My tomatoes always give me that look before I cut them....


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I'd better not watch it. My nerves have been all over the place since pregnancy. I could cry watching an ad!


Lol. That is so me as well.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Fantastic picture!


Thank you. I love this picture.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our children used to mock our moist eyed moments. (Avoid the musical Whistle Down The Wind)
> 
> And then Toy Story 3 was released... they were the Toy Story generation. They grew up with it and then, when they were heading to university, Andy did too and donated his toys to a little girl. My kids were a blubbing mess.. so funny as a parent


Lol. That is funny. Actually very sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all on the first day of my long holiday!!
> Hope everyone is having as good a Monday as possible.
> It's quite overcast here today but I'm happy with that.
> 
> i've been pottering about in the garden and discovered that my neighbours have been reaching over the boundary fence and removed half my holly tree!
> They haven't put put their 6 foot fence panels back up yet so there's only the old 4 foot fence between us.
> I only trimmed the holly back from the boundary last week but they have really chopped it about while I was out yesterday.
> Apart from the lack of respect for me and my property what they have done is actually classed as criminal damage in garden law.
> I've taken pics and considering asking the local community police officer to have a word.
> They really are selfish, inconsiderate people.


I would report them. It will make them think twice before destroying your garden again. Hopefully.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Riverside lunch was Brown Crab
> View attachment 245914
> 
> View attachment 245915
> 
> 
> I blame Mark! And it was excellent


Yummy. So jealous as well as being jealous of Mark with hus fresh crabs.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I hope you have a lovely day tomorrow Linda.
> I like Bristol, not been over for a while though.
> Maybe I'll make the effort during these hols.


You and Linda could get together for a cup of tea.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow........nice plate of crabs!
> 
> View attachment 245916


OMW the two of you are intent on teasing us.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You still can. When I get a baby tort!  But first would have to come a housewarming party... and before that -- finding a job and the Big Move...


So are going to move to Canada?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that really backfired on me. I removed my birthday date from my profile so no one would feel obligated to wish me a happy birthday. And yet you all did anyway! Thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Your graphics were beauties. I have a hard time finding turtle/tortoise graphics, but you all did a good job at it. I had a nice day. My daughter took me to dinner for prime rib. and gave me a very pretty azalea plant that has three different colors of blooms on it. She also gave me an $80 gift certificate to my favorite hardware store - a dollar for every year in my life, as I hit the big eight oh this year.


That sounds like the perfect Birthday. And you can't hide it away from us. You are a very special person to us and deserve to be made a fuss of on your Birthday.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have to go now and try to fix the AC in my car.
> I'm hoping it's just the fuse rather than a leak in it.
> Wish me luck!!
> TTFN


Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think Being scared sometimes is being smart! God makes us all a bit different so we can make 1 beautiful picture in this world as a whole ! I feel like the CDR is my way of seeing just a few more pieces in this puzzle . (Yes, I’m corny sometimes!)


NOT corny at all. You fit in perfectly with the rest of us.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My Farrier calls my palomino Yeller too even though that’s not his name!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You fit right in


Snappish.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good even from hot and humid Bristol. After our crab we walked down the riverside to visit Brunel’s SS Great Britain - the first large ocean going ship to be built of iron and have a screw propeller.
> 
> She was a rusting hulk when towed to Bristol from the Falkland Islands in the south Atlantic in 1970. I remember her arriving as we lived in nearby Weston Super Mare at the time. As Adam lived very close, in Bath, I am sure he remembers too.
> 
> So here are some postcards of Bristol and the restored SS Great Britain
> 
> The church of St Mary Redcliffe
> View attachment 245935
> 
> 
> Famous Bristolian Wallace - the studio that created Wallace & Grommet is in Bristol
> View attachment 245936
> 
> 
> And the ship - she looks like she’s floating, but actually that’s a glass roof with about an inch of water on it covering the dry dock
> View attachment 245937
> 
> View attachment 245938
> 
> View attachment 245939
> 
> View attachment 245940


Very interesting. And awesome pictures as usual.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I would report them. It will make them think twice before destroying your garden again. Hopefully.



Id go talk....if reported to the “authorities” they might spray poisons or insecticides or more....you won’t know til things start perishing, wilting....or worse. 


Knock knock.... hello Mabell...did you all trim those holly trees i was working on? Please just let me know, but now you’ve gone and ruined them.... etc.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Id go talk....if reported to the “authorities” they might spray poisons or insecticides or more....you won’t know til things start perishing, wilting....or worse.
> 
> 
> Knock knock.... hello Mabell...did you all trim those holly trees i was working on? Please just let me know, but now you’ve gone and ruined them.... etc.


Hmmm. Good point. Wouldn't want to chance them putting something in your garden that might end up hurting Lola.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So are going to move to Canada?


Hopefully. And ideally, finding a job would precede that...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hopefully. And ideally, finding a job would precede that...


Good luck then. Holding thumbs for you then.


----------



## CarolM

Good Night all. Enjoy the rest of your Monday and hopefully not see you on Tuesday.[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Sunset in Bristol 



Lena, Canada is mighty cold compared with Denmark... let alone Turkey, but I know your family can adapt and I hope the right employment opportunity emerges. 

Carol, sleep well. We shall be turning in shortly too


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Night all. Enjoy the rest of your Monday and hopefully not see you on Tuesday.[emoji23]


Goodnight Carol!
Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Back again !
Located the fuse for my AC but didn't have one the same amp so couldn't replace it.
Will have to buy some tomorrow.
It's not a school night but I feel pretty tired so going to have to hit the hay.
Ffrindiau da nos, not see you tomorrow.
Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You and Linda could get together for a cup of tea.[emoji6]


Not this trip unfortunately - I'm Fudge sitting again so we'll be out walking.
Bristol is a great historical place though with lots of good pubs, restaurants theatres and places for live music.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good luck then. Holding thumbs for you then.



Thank you, dear! The thing is, the situation in Turkey is getting less stable by the day, and even though I loved my (very isolated) life there, my kid would be starting school this August/September, and we didn’t see her future in that environment. Becoming an immigrant as you’re nearing 40 isn’t fun, but we’re doing it for her.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sunset in Bristol
> View attachment 245956
> 
> 
> Lena, Canada is mighty cold compared with Denmark... let alone Turkey, but I know your family can adapt and I hope the right employment opportunity emerges.
> 
> Carol, sleep well. We shall be turning in shortly too



Thank you, Linda! [emoji173]️ Summer in Montreal and Ottawa was crazy hot too... Almost like Turkey. Perfect for a tort, I thought.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Back again !
> Located the fuse for my AC but didn't have one the same amp so couldn't replace it.
> Will have to buy some tomorrow.
> It's not a school night but I feel pretty tired so going to have to hit the hay.
> Ffrindiau da nos, not see you tomorrow.
> Have a good Tuesday.



Have plenty of rest, Lyn! You’ve earned it.


----------



## Kristoff

In absence of @Tidgy’s Dad, I wanted to share with you all some pictures of... my fossil hunting in Canada! Adam, I was thinking of you a lot on this trip!  (It was also part of my geocaching hobby; challenges like this are called EarthCaches.)




Canadian Museum of History is probably one of the most visited museums in Canada, featuring a huge hall with totem poles, a detailed story of the First Nations and European settlement, and a giant wing for kids (always a perk!). What is also extremely interesting is that the building itself was constructed from the so-called Tyndall Stone, a type of limestone full of trace and body fossils. So, it’s history in and out!


450 million years ago (in what geologists call the Ordovician Period), what is now southern Manitoba was at the bottom of a shallow tropical sea. Abundant marine organisms lived in this tropical sea, mostly on or near the seabed. When these organisms died, they became incorporated into the mud, and the calcium carbonate in their skeletons provided lime that contributed to the transformation of the mud into limestone.
Here are some of the examples we saw:


----------



## Kristoff

The same type of limestone is used across Canada for public buildings, train stations, even private residences. How cool is that? I had to find and measure six particular fossils, but we spent a lot more time looking at as many of them as we could. 


Ottawa River has many interesting specimens too, visible mostly in summer, when the water levels are lower. Unfortunately, we didn’t have a chance to go to the particular location though. 
There was more Tyndall Stone in Montreal:


...as well as a fossil garden near a small museum at McGill University:


...featuring one pseudofossil and one giant ammonite from Portland, England from late Jurassic(I believe @Moozillion wears one of these around her neck, only much smaller [emoji23]):


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, dear! The thing is, the situation in Turkey is getting less stable by the day, and even though I loved my (very isolated) life there, my kid would be starting school this August/September, and we didn’t see her future in that environment. Becoming an immigrant as you’re nearing 40 isn’t fun, but we’re doing it for her.


No, I can imagine it wouldn't be. And why else do we do the things that we do. It generally is for the betterment of our children. That is what good parents do, look out for thier childrens futures.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The same type of limestone is used across Canada for public buildings, train stations, even private residences. How cool is that? I had to find and measure six particular fossils, but we spent a lot more time looking at as many of them as we could.
> View attachment 245996
> 
> Ottawa River has many interesting specimens too, visible mostly in summer, when the water levels are lower. Unfortunately, we didn’t have a chance to go to the particular location though.
> There was more Tyndall Stone in Montreal:
> View attachment 245997
> 
> ...as well as a fossil garden near a small museum at McGill University:
> View attachment 245998
> 
> ...featuring one pseudofossil and one giant ammonite from Portland, England from late Jurassic(I believe @Moozillion wears one of these around her neck, only much smaller [emoji23]):
> View attachment 245999


Wow, That was very interesting and quite cool. Some very good hard facts given by you Lena. Well done. I would never have remembered all of it, to write down much later and share.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow, That was very interesting and quite cool. Some very good hard facts given by you Lena. Well done. I would never have remembered all of it, to write down much later and share.



Usually someone has already written it somewhere. I just have fantastic Googling skills.   But I wanted to share with my roommates what I found interesting during this trip.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> In absence of @Tidgy’s Dad, I wanted to share with you all some pictures of... my fossil hunting in Canada! Adam, I was thinking of you a lot on this trip!  (It was also part of my geocaching hobby; challenges like this are called EarthCaches.)
> View attachment 245988
> 
> View attachment 245989
> 
> Canadian Museum of History is probably one of the most visited museums in Canada, featuring a huge hall with totem poles, a detailed story of the First Nations and European settlement, and a giant wing for kids (always a perk!). What is also extremely interesting is that the building itself was constructed from the so-called Tyndall Stone, a type of limestone full of trace and body fossils. So, it’s history in and out!
> View attachment 245990
> 
> 450 million years ago (in what geologists call the Ordovician Period), what is now southern Manitoba was at the bottom of a shallow tropical sea. Abundant marine organisms lived in this tropical sea, mostly on or near the seabed. When these organisms died, they became incorporated into the mud, and the calcium carbonate in their skeletons provided lime that contributed to the transformation of the mud into limestone.
> Here are some of the examples we saw:
> View attachment 245991
> 
> View attachment 245992
> 
> View attachment 245993
> 
> View attachment 245994
> 
> View attachment 245995


Wow! They're great. I have seen fossils in limestone used for building before, but not as big as those!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning early birds! 

Mild calamity with our hotel room yesterday evening when we realised the shower head was snapped off. The reception staff were great and came straight up with a key to another room... the Suite! We have a very posh room with a separate sitting room... and free mini bar! You really can't complain about the way they handled it.

So we have a relaxing start to the day and the ceremony starts at 2pm


----------



## JoesMum

View from our room


----------



## Kristoff

Given the ongoing heatwave, our landlord decided to install air conditioning in the building — an unheard of luxury in Denmark, because it is 99% of the time unnecessary.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Given the ongoing heatwave, our landlord decided to install air conditioning in the building — an unheard of luxury in Denmark, because it is 99% of the time unnecessary.


Few UK homes have air conditioning either. Good insulation and closed curtains are all people manage with usually. It is a big expense to do an apartment block. I hope he doesn't raise the rent too much to cover the cost


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Few UK homes have air conditioning either. Good insulation and closed curtains are all people manage with usually. It is a big expense to do an apartment block. I hope he doesn't raise the rent too much to cover the cost



It wouldn’t affect us as our contract was for two years. Interestingly in Denmark most rental contracts are that way; then you usually have to find a new place. Because of this, and because rents are high and deposits are exorbitant, most people own their houses/apartments. The market discourages rental in favor of ownership.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It wouldn’t affect us as our contract was for two years. Interestingly in Denmark most rental contracts are that way; then you usually have to find a new place. Because of this, and because rents are high and deposits are exorbitant, most people own their houses/apartments. The market discourages rental in favor of ownership.


People own rather than rent here too. Unfortunately the price of properties has soared so high now that buying is becoming an impossibility for many and the rental market is taking advantage by pushing up rents as demand increases. The UK is becoming an expense place to live.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Usually someone has already written it somewhere. I just have fantastic Googling skills.   But I wanted to share with my roommates what I found interesting during this trip.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning early birds!
> 
> Mild calamity with our hotel room yesterday evening when we realised the shower head was snapped off. The reception staff were great and came straight up with a key to another room... the Suite! We have a very posh room with a separate sitting room... and free mini bar! You really can't complain about the way they handled it.
> 
> So we have a relaxing start to the day and the ceremony starts at 2pm


What an awesome way to celebrate ...... in style.


----------



## Kristoff

While I’m still waiting for the team to finish installing the AC, let me share some more postcards with you. 
Here’s an interesting monument in Ottawa to aboriginal war veterans and those who have fallen:


Next, some examples from a MosaiCulture installation across the bridge from Ottawa, in Gatineau, Quebec:








(The creation myth and the World Turtle)
Mother Earth:






All these are made of steel structures covered by moss and bedding plants. As such, they need to be watered regularly. 
Now, back across the bridge, a view of Parliament Hill:


And one of the area’s celebrated animals — drumroll — Blanding’s turtle (alas, not in person): 


It’s a medium-sized freshwater turtle native to southern Ontario and western Quebec. 


Unfortunately, they’re endangered. 
Finally, another famous animal, fortunately not in person:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Given the ongoing heatwave, our landlord decided to install air conditioning in the building — an unheard of luxury in Denmark, because it is 99% of the time unnecessary.


Wow, How nice is that. Enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It wouldn’t affect us as our contract was for two years. Interestingly in Denmark most rental contracts are that way; then you usually have to find a new place. Because of this, and because rents are high and deposits are exorbitant, most people own their houses/apartments. The market discourages rental in favor of ownership.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> People own rather than rent here too. Unfortunately the price of properties has soared so high now that buying is becoming an impossibility for many and the rental market is taking advantage by pushing up rents as demand increases. The UK is becoming an expense place to live.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow, How nice is that. Enjoy it.



Looks like I’ll be chilling for the rest of the day, waiting for them to finish the installation!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> While I’m still waiting for the team to finish installing the AC, let me share some more postcards with you.
> Here’s an interesting monument in Ottawa to aboriginal war veterans and those who have fallen:
> View attachment 246002
> 
> Next, some examples from a MosaiCulture installation across the bridge from Ottawa, in Gatineau, Quebec:
> View attachment 246003
> 
> View attachment 246004
> 
> View attachment 246005
> 
> View attachment 246006
> 
> (The creation myth and the World Turtle)
> Mother Earth:
> View attachment 246007
> 
> View attachment 246008
> 
> View attachment 246009
> 
> All these are made of steel structures covered by moss and bedding plants. As such, they need to be watered regularly.
> Now, back across the bridge, a view of Parliament Hill:
> View attachment 246010
> 
> And one of the area’s celebrated animals — drumroll — Blanding’s turtle (alas, not in person):
> View attachment 246011
> 
> It’s a medium-sized freshwater turtle native to southern Ontario and western Quebec.
> View attachment 246012
> 
> Unfortunately, they’re endangered.
> Finally, another famous animal, fortunately not in person:
> View attachment 246013


Now on my bucket list! I want to go there!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Now on my bucket list! I want to go there!



If I move there, you’re invited! There are amazing opportunities for bird-watching in the nearby Gatineau Park.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> While I’m still waiting for the team to finish installing the AC, let me share some more postcards with you.
> Here’s an interesting monument in Ottawa to aboriginal war veterans and those who have fallen:
> View attachment 246002
> 
> Next, some examples from a MosaiCulture installation across the bridge from Ottawa, in Gatineau, Quebec:
> View attachment 246003
> 
> View attachment 246004
> 
> View attachment 246005
> 
> View attachment 246006
> 
> (The creation myth and the World Turtle)
> Mother Earth:
> View attachment 246007
> 
> View attachment 246008
> 
> View attachment 246009
> 
> All these are made of steel structures covered by moss and bedding plants. As such, they need to be watered regularly.
> Now, back across the bridge, a view of Parliament Hill:
> View attachment 246010
> 
> And one of the area’s celebrated animals — drumroll — Blanding’s turtle (alas, not in person):
> View attachment 246011
> 
> It’s a medium-sized freshwater turtle native to southern Ontario and western Quebec.
> View attachment 246012
> 
> Unfortunately, they’re endangered.
> Finally, another famous animal, fortunately not in person:
> View attachment 246013


Awesome pictures. Love the plant statues. They must require daily maintenance, as they look extremely neat. When you are living there, tell whoever maintains them that there is someone in South Afrcia who needs their services too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looks like I’ll be chilling for the rest of the day, waiting for them to finish the installation!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> If I move there, you’re invited! There are amazing opportunities for bird-watching in the nearby Gatineau Park.


It's a deal!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Awesome pictures. Love the plant statues. They must require daily maintenance, as they look extremely neat. When you are living there, tell whoever maintains them that there is someone in South Afrcia who needs their services too.



 I’m sure something can be arranged, especially since your summer doesn’t coincide with their summer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

@Kristoff - wow....quite the set of pix from your visit and exploration! Cool gardens, cool fossils . Looks like you had a great visit up North. Thanks for sharing. I didnt realize u were looking to relocate. Wow... best of luck.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The same type of limestone is used across Canada for public buildings, train stations, even private residences. How cool is that? I had to find and measure six particular fossils, but we spent a lot more time looking at as many of them as we could.
> View attachment 245996
> 
> Ottawa River has many interesting specimens too, visible mostly in summer, when the water levels are lower. Unfortunately, we didn’t have a chance to go to the particular location though.
> There was more Tyndall Stone in Montreal:
> View attachment 245997
> 
> ...as well as a fossil garden near a small museum at McGill University:
> View attachment 245998
> 
> ...featuring one pseudofossil and one giant ammonite from Portland, England from late Jurassic(I believe @Moozillion wears one of these around her neck, only much smaller [emoji23]):
> View attachment 245999


How wonderful and what a size some of those fossils are!
A very interesting place to visit.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning early birds!
> 
> Mild calamity with our hotel room yesterday evening when we realised the shower head was snapped off. The reception staff were great and came straight up with a key to another room... the Suite! We have a very posh room with a separate sitting room... and free mini bar! You really can't complain about the way they handled it.
> 
> So we have a relaxing start to the day and the ceremony starts at 2pm


Some people will do anything to be upgraded!
The hotel handled that very well indeed - as they should.
I'm sure you'll all have a wonderful day at the ceremony.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure something can be arranged, especially since your summer doesn’t coincide with their summer.


Perfect.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> While I’m still waiting for the team to finish installing the AC, let me share some more postcards with you.
> Here’s an interesting monument in Ottawa to aboriginal war veterans and those who have fallen:
> View attachment 246002
> 
> Next, some examples from a MosaiCulture installation across the bridge from Ottawa, in Gatineau, Quebec:
> View attachment 246003
> 
> View attachment 246004
> 
> View attachment 246005
> 
> View attachment 246006
> 
> (The creation myth and the World Turtle)
> Mother Earth:
> View attachment 246007
> 
> View attachment 246008
> 
> View attachment 246009
> 
> All these are made of steel structures covered by moss and bedding plants. As such, they need to be watered regularly.
> Now, back across the bridge, a view of Parliament Hill:
> View attachment 246010
> 
> And one of the area’s celebrated animals — drumroll — Blanding’s turtle (alas, not in person):
> View attachment 246011
> 
> It’s a medium-sized freshwater turtle native to southern Ontario and western Quebec.
> View attachment 246012
> 
> Unfortunately, they’re endangered.
> Finally, another famous animal, fortunately not in person:
> View attachment 246013


Those sculptures are stunning!
What a beautiful place.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning - just about as it's almost midday here.
We've had some unexpected light rain this morning and it was lovely.
It was only short lived but l just stood in the garden and enjoyed it.

Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> @Kristoff - wow....quite the set of pix from your visit and exploration! Cool gardens, cool fossils . Looks like you had a great visit up North. Thanks for sharing. I didnt realize u were looking to relocate. Wow... best of luck.



Thank you, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning - just about as it's almost midday here.
> We've had some unexpected light rain this morning and it was lovely.
> It was only short lived but l just stood in the garden and enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.



Good news! Hope more rains will fall where they’re needed. I’d be happy to turn in the AC actually, but it’s still not connected.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whacky weather - heat wave in Japan, fires in Greece!


A wildfire has killed at least 50 people and injured more than 150 as it swept through a small resort town near Athens.


----------



## CarolM

Look at what I found.







Hope it helps.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning - just about as it's almost midday here.
> We've had some unexpected light rain this morning and it was lovely.
> It was only short lived but l just stood in the garden and enjoyed it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


I love the smell of rain. So glad you got a little bit of it. You should tell Mark that you wanted more of it and not just a sprinkling.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good news! Hope more rains will fall where they’re needed. I’d be happy to turn in the AC actually, but it’s still not connected.


Hopefully soon.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> In absence of @Tidgy’s Dad, I wanted to share with you all some pictures of... my fossil hunting in Canada! Adam, I was thinking of you a lot on this trip!  (It was also part of my geocaching hobby; challenges like this are called EarthCaches.)
> View attachment 245988
> 
> View attachment 245989
> 
> Canadian Museum of History is probably one of the most visited museums in Canada, featuring a huge hall with totem poles, a detailed story of the First Nations and European settlement, and a giant wing for kids (always a perk!). What is also extremely interesting is that the building itself was constructed from the so-called Tyndall Stone, a type of limestone full of trace and body fossils. So, it’s history in and out!
> View attachment 245990
> 
> 450 million years ago (in what geologists call the Ordovician Period), what is now southern Manitoba was at the bottom of a shallow tropical sea. Abundant marine organisms lived in this tropical sea, mostly on or near the seabed. When these organisms died, they became incorporated into the mud, and the calcium carbonate in their skeletons provided lime that contributed to the transformation of the mud into limestone.
> Here are some of the examples we saw:
> View attachment 245991
> 
> View attachment 245992
> 
> View attachment 245993
> 
> View attachment 245994
> 
> View attachment 245995



What a fun trip!! 
Hopefully Adam will see this!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> While I’m still waiting for the team to finish installing the AC, let me share some more postcards with you.
> Here’s an interesting monument in Ottawa to aboriginal war veterans and those who have fallen:
> View attachment 246002
> 
> Next, some examples from a MosaiCulture installation across the bridge from Ottawa, in Gatineau, Quebec:
> View attachment 246003
> 
> View attachment 246004
> 
> View attachment 246005
> 
> View attachment 246006
> 
> (The creation myth and the World Turtle)
> Mother Earth:
> View attachment 246007
> 
> View attachment 246008
> 
> View attachment 246009
> 
> All these are made of steel structures covered by moss and bedding plants. As such, they need to be watered regularly.
> Now, back across the bridge, a view of Parliament Hill:
> View attachment 246010
> 
> And one of the area’s celebrated animals — drumroll — Blanding’s turtle (alas, not in person):
> View attachment 246011
> 
> It’s a medium-sized freshwater turtle native to southern Ontario and western Quebec.
> View attachment 246012
> 
> Unfortunately, they’re endangered.
> Finally, another famous animal, fortunately not in person:
> View attachment 246013


Those are eerily beautiful.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Look at what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.



Now I know what got to my cherry tomato plant.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Now I know what got to my cherry tomato plant.



A critter....


----------



## JoesMum

Proud Mum moments


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Whacky weather - heat wave in Japan, fires in Greece!
> 
> 
> A wildfire has killed at least 50 people and injured more than 150 as it swept through a small resort town near Athens.



I just read about it! It’s so sad.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moments
> View attachment 246018
> 
> View attachment 246019



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> A critter....



Looks like a beetle. I have the white race track lines.


----------



## Momof4

We have been in the process of demoing our fireplace. 
We finally finished the demo and the contractor is coming today to frame and in a few days the firebox will be installed by another guy. 
Baby steps.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Now I know what got to my cherry tomato plant.


If you have tomato plants, then you positively DO have tomato worms!!! It's a fact of life:

https://www.almanac.com/pest/tomato-hornworms


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We have been in the process of demoing our fireplace.
> We finally finished the demo and the contractor is coming today to frame and in a few days the firebox will be installed by another guy.
> Baby steps.
> View attachment 246028
> 
> View attachment 246029



Wow....big project. But a Ball-Peen hammer? Good luck with that project...always stuff to work on.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moments
> View attachment 246018
> 
> View attachment 246019



Congratulations! Well done, JoesBro! [emoji122]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We have been in the process of demoing our fireplace.
> We finally finished the demo and the contractor is coming today to frame and in a few days the firebox will be installed by another guy.
> Baby steps.
> View attachment 246028
> 
> View attachment 246029



You’ll be so cozy this winter!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....big project. But a Ball-Peen hammer? Good luck with that project...always stuff to work on.



Lol! He used many tools to loosen the concrete. The power tools were obviously the best.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> You’ll be so cozy this winter!



My favorite part is that it’s going to be a see thru.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We have been in the process of demoing our fireplace.
> We finally finished the demo and the contractor is coming today to frame and in a few days the firebox will be installed by another guy.
> Baby steps.
> View attachment 246028
> 
> View attachment 246029


Why? It would have been much easier to install a wood burning stove in the existing fireplace. We did that. It slid right into the fireplace and fit nicely, using the existing chimney. The stove had fans that pulled in the cold air and pushed out the heated air. It had nice skirting around it so it looked like it belonged there. Next time I go to my daughter's house I'll take a picture of it.

Oops! Nevermind. . . I see that you're making a see through wall.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> My favorite part is that it’s going to be a see thru.



Very cool!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! Well done, JoesBro! [emoji122]



My Dad was born in Bristol; he died in 2002. Son looks very like him. Today would have been Dad’s 82nd Birthday. I think he’d be delighted to see his grandson being awarded a first class degree in Bristol today


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot, humid, soggy, wet, muddy. The rains and storms have stopped for now. Good time to check on the garden, Sully, the trees, etc. Banana tree has some leaf damage = Sully food for later today. So much rain, water logged squash, fruit dropping. Last week, too dry. We fight the good fight. 

Silly Sully, pouring down rain at 8pm yesterday...he's out there just chomping away on grass n weeds. Rain, what rain? Wind, what wind? Mud, love it.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, humid, soggy, wet, muddy. The rains and storms have stopped for now. Good time to check on the garden, Sully, the trees, etc. Banana tree has some leaf damage = Sully food for later today. So much rain, water logged squash, fruit dropping. Last week, too dry. We fight the good fight.
> 
> Silly Sully, pouring down rain at 8pm yesterday...he's out there just chomping away on grass n weeds. Rain, what rain? Wind, what wind? Mud, love it.



Sully isn’t going to blow away  And wet grass and weeds taste good!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> The same type of limestone is used across Canada for public buildings, train stations, even private residences. How cool is that? I had to find and measure six particular fossils, but we spent a lot more time looking at as many of them as we could.
> View attachment 245996
> 
> Ottawa River has many interesting specimens too, visible mostly in summer, when the water levels are lower. Unfortunately, we didn’t have a chance to go to the particular location though.
> There was more Tyndall Stone in Montreal:
> View attachment 245997
> 
> ...as well as a fossil garden near a small museum at McGill University:
> View attachment 245998
> 
> ...featuring one pseudofossil and one giant ammonite from Portland, England from late Jurassic(I believe @Moozillion wears one of these around her neck, only much smaller [emoji23]):
> View attachment 245999



Yes, I do!!! [emoji2] What a GOOD memory you have!!!!![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> My Dad was born in Bristol; he died in 2002. Son looks very like him. Today would have been Dad’s 82nd Birthday. I think he’d be delighted to see his grandson being awarded a first class degree in Bristol today



What a moving moment for the family. Your dad would have been so proud!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, humid, soggy, wet, muddy. The rains and storms have stopped for now. Good time to check on the garden, Sully, the trees, etc. Banana tree has some leaf damage = Sully food for later today. So much rain, water logged squash, fruit dropping. Last week, too dry. We fight the good fight.
> 
> Silly Sully, pouring down rain at 8pm yesterday...he's out there just chomping away on grass n weeds. Rain, what rain? Wind, what wind? Mud, love it.



“Finally someone thinks of washing my salad!”


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Sully isn’t going to blow away  And wet grass and weeds taste good!



I think it was like having him in a car wash - came out all nice and clean, WITH a full stomach.!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Now I know what got to my cherry tomato plant.


Lol. I also know what is eating my plants.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A critter....


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moments
> View attachment 246018
> 
> View attachment 246019


Congratulations. It is such a fantastic thing to see our children achieving their best.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We have been in the process of demoing our fireplace.
> We finally finished the demo and the contractor is coming today to frame and in a few days the firebox will be installed by another guy.
> Baby steps.
> View attachment 246028
> 
> View attachment 246029


Wow. How exciting.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My favorite part is that it’s going to be a see thru.


Ooohhh. Love that idea. You have to share pics when it is finished.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My Dad was born in Bristol; he died in 2002. Son looks very like him. Today would have been Dad’s 82nd Birthday. I think he’d be delighted to see his grandson being awarded a first class degree in Bristol today


We all are. [emoji6] And besides he was probably watching.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, humid, soggy, wet, muddy. The rains and storms have stopped for now. Good time to check on the garden, Sully, the trees, etc. Banana tree has some leaf damage = Sully food for later today. So much rain, water logged squash, fruit dropping. Last week, too dry. We fight the good fight.
> 
> Silly Sully, pouring down rain at 8pm yesterday...he's out there just chomping away on grass n weeds. Rain, what rain? Wind, what wind? Mud, love it.


Lol. Sully is funny. Good luck with the clean up.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think it was like having him in a car wash - came out all nice and clean, WITH a full stomach.!


Whahahaha.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I also know what is eating my plants.



Your youngest?


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! Jet lag didn’t let me go to bed at any normal time last night; I think it’ll behave tonight.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Your youngest?


Whaha. Good point. Another culprit.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! Jet lag didn’t let me go to bed at any normal time last night; I think it’ll behave tonight.


Good night and sleep tight.


----------



## EllieMay

He’s hooked!!! And I’m not talking about the fish)
Jayden is my “special” child. I was not supposed to be able to have anymore and my daughter was 11 when I became pregnant with him.. I see all of y’alls proud pictures and it just makes me think how fast time is playing it’s hand .. I’m grateful & God is good!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moments
> View attachment 246018
> 
> View attachment 246019



A wonderful ceremony!
Congratulations once again.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, humid, soggy, wet, muddy. The rains and storms have stopped for now. Good time to check on the garden, Sully, the trees, etc. Banana tree has some leaf damage = Sully food for later today. So much rain, water logged squash, fruit dropping. Last week, too dry. We fight the good fight.
> 
> Silly Sully, pouring down rain at 8pm yesterday...he's out there just chomping away on grass n weeds. Rain, what rain? Wind, what wind? Mud, love it.


Lola my leopard walked outside on his own today - had a quick look around, turned and came straight back in but that's progress for him!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My Dad was born in Bristol; he died in 2002. Son looks very like him. Today would have been Dad’s 82nd Birthday. I think he’d be delighted to see his grandson being awarded a first class degree in Bristol today


I'm sure he would be very proud - a wonderful birthday present for him.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey all just popping in to say hey. Been extremely busy lately with my job and things with my dad. Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Happy belated birthday @Yvonne G 

Here is a video I took a little while ago of me scratching Champs ears. He shows his appreciation in funny way. This dog literally thinks he can talk, but most of the time I have no idea what he saying?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola my leopard walked outside on his own today - had a quick look around, turned and came straight back in but that's progress for him!!


Yay! About time too Lola!


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all just popping in to say hey. Been extremely busy lately with my job and things with my dad. Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Happy belated birthday @Yvonne G
> 
> Here is a video I took a little while ago of me scratching Champs ears. He shows his appreciation in funny way. This dog literally thinks he can talk, but most of the time I have no idea what he saying?


I think he's telling you to keep going


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

So today, I am driving the "removal van" (aka my car) back to Hertfordshire with Son and the remainder of his things. He starts work on Monday.

That's it then. Both children will have fledged. I threatened to change the locks so we can enjoy our freedom [emoji14] They took it as the joke intended 

Daughter is doing a course on Otter Ecology and Surveying today ... wading in a river in this heat seems a good move!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 246070
> 
> He’s hooked!!! And I’m not talking about the fish)
> Jayden is my “special” child. I was not supposed to be able to have anymore and my daughter was 11 when I became pregnant with him.. I see all of y’alls proud pictures and it just makes me think how fast time is playing it’s hand .. I’m grateful & God is good!



Wow, it’s almost as big as him! [emoji23] Here’s a boy who’ll never go hungry.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lola my leopard walked outside on his own today - had a quick look around, turned and came straight back in but that's progress for him!!



Outside is overrated [emoji85] Still, well done, Lola!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> So today, I am driving the "removal van" (aka my car) back to Hertfordshire with Son and the remainder of his things. He starts work on Monday.
> 
> That's it then. Both children will have fledged. I threatened to change the locks so we can enjoy our freedom [emoji14] They took it as the joke intended
> 
> Daughter is doing a course on Otter Ecology and Surveying today ... wading in a river in this heat seems a good move!



Good morning, Linda! Your kids are lucky to have you.  Hope it’s not a very long drive - do take care of your shoulder and back.


----------



## JoesMum

I have a ME day tomorrow. I am going to meet up with some friends from my moderator forum for a picnic lunch


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 246070
> 
> He’s hooked!!! And I’m not talking about the fish)
> Jayden is my “special” child. I was not supposed to be able to have anymore and my daughter was 11 when I became pregnant with him.. I see all of y’alls proud pictures and it just makes me think how fast time is playing it’s hand .. I’m grateful & God is good!


Congratulations on a good catch. Your son looks so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola my leopard walked outside on his own today - had a quick look around, turned and came straight back in but that's progress for him!!


Lol. Well done Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all just popping in to say hey. Been extremely busy lately with my job and things with my dad. Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Happy belated birthday @Yvonne G
> 
> Here is a video I took a little while ago of me scratching Champs ears. He shows his appreciation in funny way. This dog literally thinks he can talk, but most of the time I have no idea what he saying?


Your Majesty are sure your dog is not telling you to scratch the other side as well? He is adorable btw.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> So today, I am driving the "removal van" (aka my car) back to Hertfordshire with Son and the remainder of his things. He starts work on Monday.
> 
> That's it then. Both children will have fledged. I threatened to change the locks so we can enjoy our freedom [emoji14] They took it as the joke intended
> 
> Daughter is doing a course on Otter Ecology and Surveying today ... wading in a river in this heat seems a good move!


What are you going to do with yourself now?[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have a ME day tomorrow. I am going to meet up with some friends from my moderator forum for a picnic lunch


Sounds perfect.


----------



## CarolM

Well good Afternoon All. Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday wish it were Friday day. Nothing much to report from my side. It has been pretty boring so far. [emoji22] Anyway have a good one.

Before I go....does anyone watch Love Island? A british reality TV show. I have started watching season 4 here and love watching it. Hubby moans at me and wonders why I am watching nonsense....just can't help myself though. I started watching one evening while waiting to fall asleep, now I can't wait to see the next episode.[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Your Majesty are sure your dog is not telling you to scratch the other side as well? He is adorable btw.


Reminds me, I haven't watched it yet. Off to redress this wrong.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all just popping in to say hey. Been extremely busy lately with my job and things with my dad. Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Happy belated birthday @Yvonne G
> 
> Here is a video I took a little while ago of me scratching Champs ears. He shows his appreciation in funny way. This dog literally thinks he can talk, but most of the time I have no idea what he saying?


First, I freaked out... Then I thought maybe he thinks he's a cat? Sounds a lot like an attempt an purring...  Hope you and yours are (relatively) well, Your Majesty.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> First, I freaked out... Then I thought maybe he thinks he's a cat? Sounds a lot like an attempt an purring...  Hope you and yours are (relatively) well, Your Majesty.


Lol


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well good Afternoon All. Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday wish it were Friday day. Nothing much to report from my side. It has been pretty boring so far. [emoji22] Anyway have a good one.
> 
> Before I go....does anyone watch Love Island? A british reality TV show. I have started watching season 4 here and love watching it. Hubby moans at me and wonders why I am watching nonsense....just can't help myself though. I started watching one evening while waiting to fall asleep, now I can't wait to see the next episode.[emoji16][emoji16]


They claim no man is an island... but I'm not shore. 
  
Sorry.  Never watched it. But couldn't let a pun opportunity go by... if you catch my drift


----------



## CarolM

Whahaha, I'll wave it this time around. It is fun to watch as there are lots of ups and downs. I find it a good way to switch off.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 246070
> 
> He’s hooked!!! And I’m not talking about the fish)
> Jayden is my “special” child. I was not supposed to be able to have anymore and my daughter was 11 when I became pregnant with him.. I see all of y’alls proud pictures and it just makes me think how fast time is playing it’s hand .. I’m grateful & God is good!


Proud boy with his fish. A lovely picture.
Btw: My brother was ( he is dead ) 9 years older than me. After his birth my mother was told she will never get another child, but then she got me ! 9 years later.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lola my leopard walked outside on his own today - had a quick look around, turned and came straight back in but that's progress for him!!


Seems Lola needs a shot that contains a big portion of courage.... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all just popping in to say hey. Been extremely busy lately with my job and things with my dad. Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Happy belated birthday @Yvonne G
> 
> Here is a video I took a little while ago of me scratching Champs ears. He shows his appreciation in funny way. This dog literally thinks he can talk, but most of the time I have no idea what he saying?


I never heard a dog growling when his ears are scratched ...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> While I’m still waiting for the team to finish installing the AC, let me share some more postcards with you.
> Here’s an interesting monument in Ottawa to aboriginal war veterans and those who have fallen:
> View attachment 246002
> 
> Next, some examples from a MosaiCulture installation across the bridge from Ottawa, in Gatineau, Quebec:
> View attachment 246003
> 
> View attachment 246004
> 
> View attachment 246005
> 
> View attachment 246006
> 
> (The creation myth and the World Turtle)
> Mother Earth:
> View attachment 246007
> 
> View attachment 246008
> 
> View attachment 246009
> 
> All these are made of steel structures covered by moss and bedding plants. As such, they need to be watered regularly.
> Now, back across the bridge, a view of Parliament Hill:
> View attachment 246010
> 
> And one of the area’s celebrated animals — drumroll — Blanding’s turtle (alas, not in person):
> View attachment 246011
> 
> It’s a medium-sized freshwater turtle native to southern Ontario and western Quebec.
> View attachment 246012
> 
> Unfortunately, they’re endangered.
> Finally, another famous animal, fortunately not in person:
> View attachment 246013


Wow ! Stunning pictures. I love these living sculptures.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moments
> View attachment 246018
> 
> View attachment 246019


Congrats Linda. You sure can be very proud. 
Good done son. I wish him all the best for his life.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> We have been in the process of demoing our fireplace.
> We finally finished the demo and the contractor is coming today to frame and in a few days the firebox will be installed by another guy.
> Baby steps.
> View attachment 246028
> 
> View attachment 246029


This space in your house would be a wonderful place for such a fire place. Closed, new and beautiful looking.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Before I go....does anyone watch Love Island? A british reality TV show. I have started watching season 4 here and love watching it. Hubby moans at me and wonders why I am watching nonsense....just can't help myself though. I started watching one evening while waiting to fall asleep, now I can't wait to see the next episode.[emoji16][emoji16]


Nope never. Half the country seems addicted to it and I have never had the slightest interest


----------



## JoesMum

So that is it. My brood has fledged. Son is now in his rented place and has officially moved away from home. 

Should I feel sad? I have an empty nest. I don’t feel sad at all... just pleased that they are ready to make their own way.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> They claim no man is an island... but I'm not shore.
> 
> Sorry.  Never watched it. But couldn't let a pun opportunity go by... if you catch my drift



I’m just going to wave at you all and let you enjoy this while i book a trip to the Isle of Mann.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all just popping in to say hey. Been extremely busy lately with my job and things with my dad. Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Happy belated birthday @Yvonne G
> 
> Here is a video I took a little while ago of me scratching Champs ears. He shows his appreciation in funny way. This dog literally thinks he can talk, but most of the time I have no idea what he saying?



He sounds like a dinosaur!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> This space in your house would be a wonderful place for such a fire place. Closed, new and beautiful looking.



I can’t see the pic? Did you post one?


----------



## Momof4

I think there’s a hole in my wall!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> So today, I am driving the "removal van" (aka my car) back to Hertfordshire with Son and the remainder of his things. He starts work on Monday.
> 
> That's it then. Both children will have fledged. I threatened to change the locks so we can enjoy our freedom [emoji14] They took it as the joke intended
> 
> Daughter is doing a course on Otter Ecology and Surveying today ... wading in a river in this heat seems a good move!



That is so cool about the otter ecology course. Those are amazingly smart animals. I wish I could be a fly in her pocket!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I think there’s a hole in my wall!
> View attachment 246184



Oooh!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So that is it. My brood has fledged. Son is now in his rented place and has officially moved away from home.
> 
> Should I feel sad? I have an empty nest. I don’t feel sad at all... just pleased that they are ready to make their own way.


That is a good thing as the way I see it, that tells us that you have lead your own life and have not relied on your children to fulfill it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m just going to wave at you all and let you enjoy this while i book a trip to the Isle of Mann.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is a good thing as the way I see it, that tells us that you have lead your own life and have not relied on your children to fulfill it.



It also means we have done our job, hopefully!Raised them to be independent and happily so. They know home is always wherever we are and that they’re always welcome, but we can’t and shouldn’t make them feel guilty if they’re busy doing their own thing. 

(We may have learned a few things by doing the opposite to my in-laws  )


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> So today, I am driving the "removal van" (aka my car) back to Hertfordshire with Son and the remainder of his things. He starts work on Monday.
> 
> That's it then. Both children will have fledged. I threatened to change the locks so we can enjoy our freedom [emoji14] They took it as the joke intended
> 
> Daughter is doing a course on Otter Ecology and Surveying today ... wading in a river in this heat seems a good move!


Hope it all went OK.
You won't get rid of them that easily.......they'll be back regularly for some of Mum's home cooking, I'm sure!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So that is it. My brood has fledged. Son is now in his rented place and has officially moved away from home.
> 
> Should I feel sad? I have an empty nest. I don’t feel sad at all... just pleased that they are ready to make their own way.


I would feel very proud not just of your children but of yourselves too.
A job well done by you and JoesDad.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I think there’s a hole in my wall!
> View attachment 246184


You have big and very tidy mice over there!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon everyone hope you have all had a good Weds.
I have been quite upset today as I discovered that not only have neighbours thinned my holly tree to almost nothing they have also reached over and cut an evergreen shrub that my Dad planted more than 20 years ago, so I have lost a huge chunk of that too. It has always been a very healthy plant, but this afternoon I noticed that it was looking sorry for itself, which I couldn't understand because I have been watering it, and when I looked I saw the cuts. They have made a real mess of my corner. I have printed off the pictures and will be going to the police tomorrow. I have had enough and what they have done is criminal damage.


----------



## Yvonne G

Why are they doing this? Does the greenery hang over onto their side of the fence?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Why are they doing this? Does the greenery hang over onto their side of the fence?


Hi Yvonne, no it doesn't I only trimmed the holly tree last week and made sure there was nothing hanging over, and I don't mind if they cut back to the line of the fence but to reach over into my garden and cut the stems is criminal damage. They have had a 6 foot fence on their side of the small fence in the pictures for the last 12 years which came down in the storms at the beginning of the year ,but they have only put 2 panels so far. I am so upset and angry about this. They waited until I went out on the weekend to do it.
They are just very spiteful people who think they can do what they want with my property.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hi Yvonne, no it doesn't I only trimmed the holly tree last week and made sure there was nothing hanging over, and I don't mind if they cut back to the line of the fence but to reach over into my garden and cut the stems is criminal damage. They have had a 6 foot fence on their side of the small fence in the pictures for the last 12 years which came down in the storms at the beginning of the year ,but they have only put 2 panels so far. I am so upset and angry about this. They waited until I went out on the weekend to do it.
> They are just very spiteful people who think they can do what they want with my property.



Ouch... thats just not right. Geeze. To reach over and cut something thst large, just not well neighborly at all.

Good luck.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So that is it. My brood has fledged. Son is now in his rented place and has officially moved away from home.
> 
> Should I feel sad? I have an empty nest. I don’t feel sad at all... just pleased that they are ready to make their own way.



Research says happy couples experience a dip in their level of happiness after their children are born— and don’t get back to the same level until the children are out of the house.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Yvonne, no it doesn't I only trimmed the holly tree last week and made sure there was nothing hanging over, and I don't mind if they cut back to the line of the fence but to reach over into my garden and cut the stems is criminal damage. They have had a 6 foot fence on their side of the small fence in the pictures for the last 12 years which came down in the storms at the beginning of the year ,but they have only put 2 panels so far. I am so upset and angry about this. They waited until I went out on the weekend to do it.
> They are just very spiteful people who think they can do what they want with my property.



 This is awful


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m just going to wave at you all and let you enjoy this while i book a trip to the Isle of Mann.



 Kayaking?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I can’t see the pic? Did you post one?



Me neither


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I think there’s a hole in my wall!
> View attachment 246184



Hired a Sulcata?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope you have all had a good Weds.
> I have been quite upset today as I discovered that not only have neighbours thinned my holly tree to almost nothing they have also reached over and cut an evergreen shrub that my Dad planted more than 20 years ago, so I have lost a huge chunk of that too. It has always been a very healthy plant, but this afternoon I noticed that it was looking sorry for itself, which I couldn't understand because I have been watering it, and when I looked I saw the cuts. They have made a real mess of my corner. I have printed off the pictures and will be going to the police tomorrow. I have had enough and what they have done is criminal damage.
> 
> View attachment 246189
> View attachment 246190
> View attachment 246191



So sorry it came to this, Lyn. Good luck. Respect for private property is the very basis of order and rule of law. That’s what got peaceful, well-off countries where they are today.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> So that is it. My brood has fledged. Son is now in his rented place and has officially moved away from home.
> 
> Should I feel sad? I have an empty nest. I don’t feel sad at all... just pleased that they are ready to make their own way.



I think it’s healthy that you’re not “sad.”
You obviously did your job and know he’s ready.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hired a Sulcata? [emoji14]


I have to admit that was my first thought before I saw the picture [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

I have to pop to the shops now, only have cornflakes in the house and I had those for lunch.
I don't think Lola would be very impressed if I put a bowl of those down for him tomorrow.
So I need to go and stock up but I was too wound up to go earlier.
I'll not see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have to pop to the shops now, only have cornflakes in the house and I had those for lunch.
> I don't think Lola would be very impressed if I put a bowl of those down for him tomorrow.
> So I need to go and stock up but I was too wound up to go earlier.
> I'll not see you all later.
> TTFN


With Lola, anything is possible! Not see you later


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It also means we have done our job, hopefully!Raised them to be independent and happily so. They know home is always wherever we are and that they’re always welcome, but we can’t and shouldn’t make them feel guilty if they’re busy doing their own thing.
> 
> (We may have learned a few things by doing the opposite to my in-laws  )


Yes that too.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I think there’s a hole in my wall!
> View attachment 246184


Are you sure there is a hole in your wall?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope you have all had a good Weds.
> I have been quite upset today as I discovered that not only have neighbours thinned my holly tree to almost nothing they have also reached over and cut an evergreen shrub that my Dad planted more than 20 years ago, so I have lost a huge chunk of that too. It has always been a very healthy plant, but this afternoon I noticed that it was looking sorry for itself, which I couldn't understand because I have been watering it, and when I looked I saw the cuts. They have made a real mess of my corner. I have printed off the pictures and will be going to the police tomorrow. I have had enough and what they have done is criminal damage.
> 
> View attachment 246189
> View attachment 246190
> View attachment 246191


What horrible people. Why on earth would they be so mean?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me neither


I saw it in the email. But not in the thread itself.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have to admit that was my first thought before I saw the picture [emoji23]


Lol. I thought about the pic with the sulcata bashing through the wall.


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 246207


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. Enjoy your evenings.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lol. I thought about the pic with the sulcata bashing through the wall.



Wait wait....how about a tort table instead of a fireplace...I’ll help.


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Enjoy your evenings.


Goodnight Carol, sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Just back from shop and sad to see another 4 new fires on hills
I seem to be all doom and gloom lately!
But on the bright side I have a well stocked fridge for Lola and me.
He eventually fed himself this evening just before he went to bed - think he's getting the message!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 246210


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Just back from shop and sad to see another 4 new fires on hills
> I seem to be all doom and gloom lately!
> But on the bright side I have a well stocked fridge for Lola and me.
> He eventually fed himself this evening just before he went to bed - think he's getting the message!



Our local news was about fires too. One was started when a piece of flint hit the blades of a harvester. The farmer driving the tractor had a lucky escape! However, he also lost most of his crop


----------



## JoesMum

Time for me to say nos da as well. Sleep well when your night comes


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our local news was about fires too. One was started when a piece of flint hit the blades of a harvester. The farmer driving the tractor had a lucky escape! However, he also lost most of his crop


All his hard work gone, such a shame.
These new fires look as if they are deliberately started again. 
They aren't near the ones they've just put out.
Our fire service is really being stretched to the limit.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time for me to say nos da as well. Sleep well when your night comes


Nos Da Linda, sleep well and have a great Thursday.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to try to sleep too, although I may be back if I don't succeed.
Goodnight for now though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the rain storms are back.... yikes!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> What horrible people. Why on earth would they be so mean?



Why? I just don’t get it. I think around here you can trim anything on your side if it over hangs into your yard. 
Sorry you have rotten neighbors.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Lol. I thought about the pic with the sulcata bashing through the wall.



Too funny!!


----------



## Bambam1989

How's everyone doing?
I'm so far behind on the forum I'm not even going to try and catch up!
It has been so hectic here lately. Gardening, cooking, canning etc. I became an aunt for the third time yesterday.
Hubby has been working on the house when it's not to hot. We are now under a burn ban.
Hubby has also turned down 3 job offers in the last few days. Two of them were from here in WA (we want out of Washington lol) the other was in Wyoming (just not a good overall offer).
So that summarizes me for now.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> How's everyone doing?
> I'm so far behind on the forum I'm not even going to try and catch up!
> It has been so hectic here lately. Gardening, cooking, canning etc. I became an aunt for the third time yesterday.
> Hubby has been working on the house when it's not to hot. We are now under a burn ban.
> Hubby has also turned down 3 job offers in the last few days. Two of them were from here in WA (we want out of Washington lol) the other was in Wyoming (just not a good overall offer).
> So that summarizes me for now.



You guys sound as busy as our household at the moment. 

Hang tight that great offer will come out of know where!! 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Just back from shop and sad to see another 4 new fires on hills
> I seem to be all doom and gloom lately!
> But on the bright side I have a well stocked fridge for Lola and me.
> He eventually fed himself this evening just before he went to bed - think he's getting the message!


That is awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait wait....how about a tort table instead of a fireplace...I’ll help.
> 
> View attachment 246209


Yip thats the one.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Hottest day of the year predicted today with temperatures of 35-36C (ie touching 100F). I will be heading to Salisbury on the train for a picnic with friends from my moderator forum. Salisbury is the city where that nerve agent was used... I won't be picking anyone else's litter up!

Joking aside, apparently the whole thing has hit tourism to the city badly which is a real shame as it is a beautiful place.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


>


OMW how did they manage that. I wonder if they used computer magic?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our local news was about fires too. One was started when a piece of flint hit the blades of a harvester. The farmer driving the tractor had a lucky escape! However, he also lost most of his crop


Oh shame. Poor farmer.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> All his hard work gone, such a shame.
> These new fires look as if they are deliberately started again.
> They aren't near the ones they've just put out.
> Our fire service is really being stretched to the limit.


Human beings can be really terrible. I never understand it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to try to sleep too, although I may be back if I don't succeed.
> Goodnight for now though.


Nos da Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> How's everyone doing?
> I'm so far behind on the forum I'm not even going to try and catch up!
> It has been so hectic here lately. Gardening, cooking, canning etc. I became an aunt for the third time yesterday.
> Hubby has been working on the house when it's not to hot. We are now under a burn ban.
> Hubby has also turned down 3 job offers in the last few days. Two of them were from here in WA (we want out of Washington lol) the other was in Wyoming (just not a good overall offer).
> So that summarizes me for now.


Wow. Sounds really busy. It is an awesome position to be in to be able to turn down job offers. Over here you take what you can get. "Canning" sounds interesting. And hope no fires start on your side.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You guys sound as busy as our household at the moment.
> 
> Hang tight that great offer will come out of know where!!
> 
> Happy Friday!!


Ummm. Did I miss a day somewhere?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Hottest day of the year predicted today with temperatures of 35-36C (ie touching 100F). I will be heading to Salisbury on the train for a picnic with friends from my moderator forum. Salisbury is the city where that nerve agent was used... I won't be picking anyone else's litter up!
> 
> Joking aside, apparently the whole thing has hit tourism to the city badly which is a real shame as it is a beautiful place.


Oh Have lots of fun with your friends. Isn't it nice to be free.[emoji6] 
Again human beings are really or can be really terrible, and I will never understand how they can not care about the damage they cause.
Stay cool and enjoy your picnic.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning everyone. Not much going on here today. I am making a veg/bean/ pork and pea soup for work again. Other than that I am a grumpy girl today. [emoji31] 

Have an awesome Thursday everyone. Unless I did miss a day and it is a Friday in which case enjoy your Friday.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Just to tease you all. [emoji6]
1st pic is the pot for the staff who can eat pork and bacon and the second pot has beef in it so it is Halaal. Although I didn't buy it from a Halaal shop. Oh dear.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Just back from shop and sad to see another 4 new fires on hills
> I seem to be all doom and gloom lately!
> But on the bright side I have a well stocked fridge for Lola and me.
> He eventually fed himself this evening just before he went to bed - think he's getting the message!



See, it only took... a couple of months?!? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Our local news was about fires too. One was started when a piece of flint hit the blades of a harvester. The farmer driving the tractor had a lucky escape! However, he also lost most of his crop





Lyn W said:


> All his hard work gone, such a shame.
> These new fires look as if they are deliberately started again.
> They aren't near the ones they've just put out.
> Our fire service is really being stretched to the limit.



So sorry to hear about this.  Where are the (in)famous British rains?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> How's everyone doing?
> I'm so far behind on the forum I'm not even going to try and catch up!
> It has been so hectic here lately. Gardening, cooking, canning etc. I became an aunt for the third time yesterday.
> Hubby has been working on the house when it's not to hot. We are now under a burn ban.
> Hubby has also turned down 3 job offers in the last few days. Two of them were from here in WA (we want out of Washington lol) the other was in Wyoming (just not a good overall offer).
> So that summarizes me for now.



Great to hear from you, Bambam! Watch out, that hubby of yours is much sought after!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> You guys sound as busy as our household at the moment.
> 
> Hang tight that great offer will come out of know where!!
> 
> Happy Friday!!



Um... still Thursday here...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Hottest day of the year predicted today with temperatures of 35-36C (ie touching 100F). I will be heading to Salisbury on the train for a picnic with friends from my moderator forum. Salisbury is the city where that nerve agent was used... I won't be picking anyone else's litter up!
> 
> Joking aside, apparently the whole thing has hit tourism to the city badly which is a real shame as it is a beautiful place.



Geez. It does get people worried. Please drop by after you’re back so that we know no freak accident happened...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ummm. Did I miss a day somewhere?



SNAP’ish


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning everyone. Not much going on here today. I am making a veg/bean/ pork and pea soup for work again. Other than that I am a grumpy girl today. [emoji31]
> 
> Have an awesome Thursday everyone. Unless I did miss a day and it is a Friday in which case enjoy your Friday.[emoji6]



You — grumpy?? What’s wrong?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Just to tease you all. [emoji6]
> 1st pic is the pot for the staff who can eat pork and bacon and the second pot has beef in it so it is Halaal. Although I didn't buy it from a Halaal shop. Oh dear.
> View attachment 246277
> View attachment 246278



Trying hard not to comment on certain aspects of this. Your beef is fine. I’ll have pork, please.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> SNAP’ish


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You — grumpy?? What’s wrong?


Probably got out of bed on the wrong side. [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Trying hard not to comment on certain aspects of this. Your beef is fine. I’ll have pork, please.


I know. As I was typing that I realised that because I didn't buy the beef from a Halaal butcher that probably does not make it Halaal. Oh well. The other staff now have two options. [emoji19]


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! We were planning to get up early and head to a beach to take advantage of the great (30+ C) weather. Unfortunately, the blue-green algae, which contain harmful toxins, have also been taking advantage of the weather and multiplied. Now most of the popular beaches around Copenhagen have a red flag.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! We were planning to get up early and head to a beach to take advantage of the great (30+ C) weather. Unfortunately, the blue-green algae, which contain harmful toxins, have also been taking advantage of the weather and multiplied. Now most of the popular beaches around Copenhagen have a red flag.


Oh Wow. We don't have that problem here luckily. Sorry about your beach trip having to be canceled. Hopefully you still get to go before summer holidays finish.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! We were planning to get up early and head to a beach to take advantage of the great (30+ C) weather. Unfortunately, the blue-green algae, which contain harmful toxins, have also been taking advantage of the weather and multiplied. Now most of the popular beaches around Copenhagen have a red flag.



We have this problem at a number of lakes locally, a couple of dogs have died, but not at the seaside fortunately


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We have this problem at a number of lakes locally, a couple of dogs have died, but not at the seaside fortunately



So sad!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Just to tease you all. [emoji6]
> 1st pic is the pot for the staff who can eat pork and bacon and the second pot has beef in it so it is Halaal. Although I didn't buy it from a Halaal shop. Oh dear.
> View attachment 246277
> View attachment 246278



Both look yummy!!!
Sorry for my ignorance but does that make it not Kosher??


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! We were planning to get up early and head to a beach to take advantage of the great (30+ C) weather. Unfortunately, the blue-green algae, which contain harmful toxins, have also been taking advantage of the weather and multiplied. Now most of the popular beaches around Copenhagen have a red flag.



What a bummer. What is plan B?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> What a bummer. What is plan B?



My plan A was that it gets canceled somehow...  Not a big fan of going to the beach. A small seaside restaurant, on the other hand, is just my “cup of tea”.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> My plan A was that it gets canceled somehow...  Not a big fan of going to the beach. A small seaside restaurant, on the other hand, is just my “cup of tea”.



Sounds nice!!

I was going to take my 12yr old to lunch and maybe ice cream along the beach here in La Jolla Cove and walk on the beach to see the tide pools.
You should Google it, it’s really pretty. 

Well, as I was getting ready to get in the car she decided it would be boring without a friend.[emoji53] she asked a few girls but everyone was busy.

So I put my lounge pants on and cleaned house and relaxed. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Sounds nice!!
> 
> I was going to take my 12yr old to lunch and maybe ice cream along the beach here in La Jolla Cove and walk on the beach to see the tide pools.
> You should Google it, it’s really pretty.
> 
> Well, as I was getting ready to get in the car she decided it would be boring without a friend.[emoji53] she asked a few girls but everyone was busy.
> 
> So I put my lounge pants on and cleaned house and relaxed.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Ah heck. You knew this day was coming. She's growing away from being a mama's girl. That's hard. Oh well. . . at least the house is clean


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I just boarded my train back to London after a lovely picnic lunch in the shade

This is Salisbury Cathedral 



There were 14 of us from my Moderator forum including Jess who is 17 years old going on puppy in her mind. Her legs are rather stiff so she can’t move as well as she’d like. 



For us the temperature stopped at 29C... back home the temperature is 34 and due to peak at 36C in the next hour! Hopefully it will have dropped a little by the time I get home!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Morning everyone. Not much going on here today. I am making a veg/bean/ pork and pea soup for work again. Other than that I am a grumpy girl today. [emoji31]
> 
> Have an awesome Thursday everyone. Unless I did miss a day and it is a Friday in which case enjoy your Friday.[emoji6]


I'm feeling rather grumpy myself. Wonder if it is for the same reason[emoji33] 
All I want to do today is art. But I still have no power in my art room, so no sculpting.. maybe I'll start a small pastel piece and just work on it at the dining table. Grr but I still have gardening to do and cooking and cleaning[emoji35].


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Sounds nice!!
> 
> I was going to take my 12yr old to lunch and maybe ice cream along the beach here in La Jolla Cove and walk on the beach to see the tide pools.
> You should Google it, it’s really pretty.
> 
> Well, as I was getting ready to get in the car she decided it would be boring without a friend.[emoji53] she asked a few girls but everyone was busy.
> 
> So I put my lounge pants on and cleaned house and relaxed.
> 
> Enjoy your day!





Yvonne G said:


> Ah heck. You knew this day was coming. She's growing away from being a mama's girl. That's hard. Oh well. . . at least the house is clean



What Yvonne said. 
[emoji173]️


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Great to hear from you, Bambam! Watch out, that hubby of yours is much sought after!


He has applied for so many jobs I can't keep up with them anymore[emoji33] but he also gets offers from ones that he didn't apply to, since he has his resume online. Unfortunately he hasn't heard from the ones he was really interested in yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew. I took this SUNNY morning to go kayaking and visit a historic Maryland house (*Hancock’s Resolution)* from the 1700’s that is located among a preserved natural area that was explored by *Captain John Smith* in the early 1600’s.


_Info on Capt Smith - *John Smith* (bapt. 6 January 1580 – 21 June 1631) was an English soldier, explorer, colonial governor, Admiral of New England, and author. He played an important role in the establishment of the Jamestown colony, the first permanent English settlement in North America, in the early 17th century. Smith was a leader of the Virginia Colony based at Jamestown between September 1608 and August 1609, and led an exploration along the rivers of Virginia and the Chesapeake Bay, during which he became the first English explorer to map the Chesapeake Bay area. Later, he explored and mapped the coast of New England._
Our rainstorms blew through. The sun out with no wind - perfect for some exploration.

*The Tranquil Launch Point*








To be continued...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. I took this SUNNY morning to go kayaking and visit a historic Maryland house (*Hancock’s Resolution)* from the 1700’s that is located among a preserved natural area that was explored by *Captain John Smith* in the early 1600’s.
> 
> 
> _Info on Capt Smith - *John Smith* (bapt. 6 January 1580 – 21 June 1631) was an English soldier, explorer, colonial governor, Admiral of New England, and author. He played an important role in the establishment of the Jamestown colony, the first permanent English settlement in North America, in the early 17th century. Smith was a leader of the Virginia Colony based at Jamestown between September 1608 and August 1609, and led an exploration along the rivers of Virginia and the Chesapeake Bay, during which he became the first English explorer to map the Chesapeake Bay area. Later, he explored and mapped the coast of New England._
> Our rainstorms blew through. The sun out with no wind - perfect for some exploration.
> 
> *The Tranquil Launch Point*
> 
> View attachment 246323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246324
> 
> 
> To be continued...



Beautiful photos again. Much nicer than being on a sweaty, crowded train!

We have a storm forecast for the early hours of tomorrow morning. An 80% chance of rain! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> OMW how did they manage that. I wonder if they used computer magic?


Yes I think they did and also a tortoise model stuck on a skateboard.
I think there may be another video showing how they made it so I'll try and find it.
But I don't think any tortoises were harmed in the making of this ad


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Hottest day of the year predicted today with temperatures of 35-36C (ie touching 100F). I will be heading to Salisbury on the train for a picnic with friends from my moderator forum. Salisbury is the city where that nerve agent was used... I won't be picking anyone else's litter up!
> 
> Joking aside, apparently the whole thing has hit tourism to the city badly which is a real shame as it is a beautiful place.


Hope you find a nice shady spot for your picnic and have a good day. 
The heat is unbearable here.
Only a 30% chance of rain for my area tomorrow 
but Sunday it's going to pour down most of the day.....
I'll be sat out on my deckchair in my swimsuit!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Human beings can be really terrible. I never understand it.


It's mostly teenagers. 
They have started them in the woods near my sister's home too.
It's all a game to them and a bit of excitement.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ummm. Did I miss a day somewhere?


Wishful thinking.....


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Both look yummy!!!
> Sorry for my ignorance but does that make it not Kosher??


I think it makes it not Halaal. If my understanding is correct you have to use utensils and meat that has not had any contact with pork products.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning everyone. Not much going on here today. I am making a veg/bean/ pork and pea soup for work again. Other than that I am a grumpy girl today. [emoji31]
> 
> Have an awesome Thursday everyone. Unless I did miss a day and it is a Friday in which case enjoy your Friday.[emoji6]


Hope you've managed to cheer up, enjoyed your soup and had a good day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My plan A was that it gets canceled somehow...  Not a big fan of going to the beach. A small seaside restaurant, on the other hand, is just my “cup of tea”.


Whahaha. Well done on achieving plan A.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Just to tease you all. [emoji6]
> 1st pic is the pot for the staff who can eat pork and bacon and the second pot has beef in it so it is Halaal. Although I didn't buy it from a Halaal shop. Oh dear.
> View attachment 246277
> View attachment 246278


Yummmmy...That would be lovely with some nice crusty bread


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Sounds nice!!
> 
> I was going to take my 12yr old to lunch and maybe ice cream along the beach here in La Jolla Cove and walk on the beach to see the tide pools.
> You should Google it, it’s really pretty.
> 
> Well, as I was getting ready to get in the car she decided it would be boring without a friend.[emoji53] she asked a few girls but everyone was busy.
> 
> So I put my lounge pants on and cleaned house and relaxed.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Oh dear. [emoji17] Sorry your nice plan was ruined.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah heck. You knew this day was coming. She's growing away from being a mama's girl. That's hard. Oh well. . . at least the house is clean


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> See, it only took... a couple of months?!? [emoji33]


....and dandelions are back on the menu too!!
Picked a few small ones to try him with today and he ate them.
I'd given up looking for them because I was only throwing them away, but think normal service is being resumed!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> So sorry to hear about this.  Where are the (in)famous British rains?


Good question....we miss it!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! We were planning to get up early and head to a beach to take advantage of the great (30+ C) weather. Unfortunately, the blue-green algae, which contain harmful toxins, have also been taking advantage of the weather and multiplied. Now most of the popular beaches around Copenhagen have a red flag.


Oh dear - this hot weather isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I just boarded my train back to London after a lovely picnic lunch in the shade
> 
> This is Salisbury Cathedral
> View attachment 246317
> 
> 
> There were 14 of us from my Moderator forum including Jess who is 17 years old going on puppy in her mind. Her legs are rather stiff so she can’t move as well as she’d like.
> View attachment 246316
> 
> 
> For us the temperature stopped at 29C... back home the temperature is 34 and due to peak at 36C in the next hour! Hopefully it will have dropped a little by the time I get home!


Jess is Cute. Hopefully it has cooled down by the time you get home.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I think it makes it not Halaal. If my understanding is correct you have to use utensils and meat that has not had any contact with pork products.


I don't think they stun the animals before slaughter either, though I may be wrong there,
Will have to google it.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm feeling rather grumpy myself. Wonder if it is for the same reason[emoji33]
> All I want to do today is art. But I still have no power in my art room, so no sculpting.. maybe I'll start a small pastel piece and just work on it at the dining table. Grr but I still have gardening to do and cooking and cleaning[emoji35].


Shame. I would feel grumpy if I couldn't do what I love doing too.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> He has applied for so many jobs I can't keep up with them anymore[emoji33] but he also gets offers from ones that he didn't apply to, since he has his resume online. Unfortunately he hasn't heard from the ones he was really interested in yet.


It'll come.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. I took this SUNNY morning to go kayaking and visit a historic Maryland house (*Hancock’s Resolution)* from the 1700’s that is located among a preserved natural area that was explored by *Captain John Smith* in the early 1600’s.
> 
> 
> _Info on Capt Smith - *John Smith* (bapt. 6 January 1580 – 21 June 1631) was an English soldier, explorer, colonial governor, Admiral of New England, and author. He played an important role in the establishment of the Jamestown colony, the first permanent English settlement in North America, in the early 17th century. Smith was a leader of the Virginia Colony based at Jamestown between September 1608 and August 1609, and led an exploration along the rivers of Virginia and the Chesapeake Bay, during which he became the first English explorer to map the Chesapeake Bay area. Later, he explored and mapped the coast of New England._
> Our rainstorms blew through. The sun out with no wind - perfect for some exploration.
> 
> *The Tranquil Launch Point*
> 
> View attachment 246323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246324
> 
> 
> To be continued...


Aaaahhhh. Whhyyy!! Beautiful pictures. Your side of the world is so beatiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Beautiful photos again. Much nicer than being on a sweaty, crowded train!
> 
> We have a storm forecast for the early hours of tomorrow morning. An 80% chance of rain! Fingers crossed!


Lol. Snap. We have 90 % rain forecast for tomorrow as well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes I think they did and also a tortoise model stuck on a skateboard.
> I think there may be another video showing how they made it so I'll try and find it.
> But I don't think any tortoises were harmed in the making of this ad


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope you find a nice shady spot for your picnic and have a good day.
> The heat is unbearable here.
> Only a 30% chance of rain for my area tomorrow
> but Sunday it's going to pour down most of the day.....
> I'll be sat out on my deckchair in my swimsuit!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] pictures as evidence needed please.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's mostly teenagers.
> They have started them in the woods near my sister's home too.
> It's all a game to them and a bit of excitement.


Still not cool


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Some Paddling Toward the Mansion
*
No winds, calm waters, some paddling toward the Mansion.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Well done on achieving plan A.[emoji6]



Thank you, toxins...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ....and dandelions are back on the menu too!!
> Picked a few small ones to try him with today and he ate them.
> I'd given up looking for them because I was only throwing them away, but think normal service is being resumed!



A cautious “yay!”


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope you've managed to cheer up, enjoyed your soup and had a good day.


Thank you. The soup was nice. It'll be better tomorrow when it rains.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....and dandelions are back on the menu too!!
> Picked a few small ones to try him with today and he ate them.
> I'd given up looking for them because I was only throwing them away, but think normal service is being resumed!


Yayyy. Maybe Lola likes the hot weather. So is feeling better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I don't think they stun the animals before slaughter either, though I may be wrong there,
> Will have to google it.




According to Islamic traditions, before being slaughtered, God's name should be pronounced over the *meat* as a show of appreciation. Then an animal is killed in one swift cut to its throat to ensure its blood is drained from its body.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Maybe Lola likes the hot weather. So is feeling better.


Only ventured as far as the door today and lay there watching me for a while.
Couldn't tempt him out into the sun.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Only ventured as far as the door today and lay their watching me for a while.
> Couldn't tempt him out into the sun.


Oh well. Must be your tough love then.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening/afternoon all.
Went to local police station and reported neighbours.
It's been logged and a community police officer will call in next couple of days then go and speak to them. 
So I hope they get the message.
If the whole plant dies though I will go the whole hog and prosecute them.
Apart from that it's been a quiet day here - too hot to do much.


----------



## Lyn W

Ooohh! Our weather forecast has been updated -
between 30 and 50% chance of rain from 3 pm tomorrow.
.........better get that swimsuit ready!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening/afternoon all.
> Went to local police station and reported neighbours.
> It's been logged and a community police officer will call in next couple of days then go and speak to them.
> So I hope they get the message.
> If the whole plant dies though I will go the whole hog and prosecute them.
> Apart from that it's been a quiet day here - too hot to do much.


I hope they get the message too.


----------



## CarolM

It is bedtime for me. So good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cont’d. Part 3 - Paddle & Visit to Historic Maryland Landmark


A *Beach to Land to Commence the Land Trek
*
After paddling to the north/north east for about 20 minutes, we spotted a grassy, soft landing area where we could park our boats and pull out to start the hike to Hancock’s Resolution.


*Hancock's Resolution* is a historic two-storey gambrel-roofed stone farm house with shed-roofed dormers and interior end chimneys located on a 15-acre (6.1 ha) farm in Pasadena, Anne Arundel County, Maryland, United States. In 1785 Stephen Hancock, Jr. built the original stone section as the main house for what was then a 410-acre (170 ha) farm. Additions to the house were built in 1855 and in about 1900. Stone and frame outbuildings remain, including a one-storey gable-roofed stone dairy. Hancock's Resolution remained in Hancock family ownership until the deaths in the 1960s of Mary Hancock and her brother, Henry Hancock, who left the property to Anne Arundel County to be preserved. Hancock's Resolution underwent a thorough restoration in 2000 and is now open to the public as a house museum





Stay tuned for Part 3.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Evening/afternoon all.
> Went to local police station and reported neighbours.
> It's been logged and a community police officer will call in next couple of days then go and speak to them.
> So I hope they get the message.
> If the whole plant dies though I will go the whole hog and prosecute them.
> Apart from that it's been a quiet day here - too hot to do much.



Great job, Lyn. This is unheard of! Even if it doesn’t die, go all the way. That may be the only way to deal with some people (otherwise they might take it as weakness and make it worse for you later), and it’s not like you’ll be ruining perfectly good neighborly relations anyway.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It is bedtime for me. So good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams all.



Good night, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Cont’d. Part 3 - Paddle & Visit to Historic Maryland Landmark
> 
> 
> A *Beach to Land to Commence the Land Trek
> *
> After paddling to the north/north east for about 20 minutes, we spotted a grassy, soft landing area where we could park our boats and pull out to start the hike to Hancock’s Resolution.
> 
> 
> *Hancock's Resolution* is a historic two-storey gambrel-roofed stone farm house with shed-roofed dormers and interior end chimneys located on a 15-acre (6.1 ha) farm in Pasadena, Anne Arundel County, Maryland, United States. In 1785 Stephen Hancock, Jr. built the original stone section as the main house for what was then a 410-acre (170 ha) farm. Additions to the house were built in 1855 and in about 1900. Stone and frame outbuildings remain, including a one-storey gable-roofed stone dairy. Hancock's Resolution remained in Hancock family ownership until the deaths in the 1960s of Mary Hancock and her brother, Henry Hancock, who left the property to Anne Arundel County to be preserved. Hancock's Resolution underwent a thorough restoration in 2000 and is now open to the public as a house museum
> 
> View attachment 246342
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for Part 3.



All gorgeous pictures, Mark! Thanks for sharing!

Good night, roommates! Might have to take daughter to the zoo tomorrow. It’s getting hard dealing with that monkey on my own at home...


----------



## Kristoff

P.S. Had a word from Adam today. I have a feeling, if we ask him nicely, he might be back very soon.  [emoji173]️
Now I’m also wondering about our other missing roommates, for instance @AZtortMom. I think a lot about you and your *tiiiiiny* babies, Noel, especially because my TORTOISE gift is quite prominent in my living room [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Had a word from Adam today. I have a feeling, if we ask him nicely, he might be back very soon.  [emoji173]️
> Now I’m also wondering about our other missing roommates, for instance @AZtortMom. I think a lot about you and your *tiiiiiny* babies, Noel, especially because my TORTOISE gift is quite prominent in my living room [emoji23][emoji173]️


Yay! We miss you Adam come back to the dark soon!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is bedtime for me. So good night and sleep tight. Sweet dreams all.


Goodnight sleep well,
Not long 'til the weekend!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Great job, Lyn. This is unheard of! Even if it doesn’t die, go all the way. That may be the only way to deal with some people (otherwise they might take it as weakness and make it worse for you later), and it’s not like you’ll be ruining perfectly good neighborly relations anyway.


Thanks Lena. 
The policeman asked me if it would make things worse for me if they turned up at the house and I said it couldn't really get any worse, so you are right.
If they do become abusive and threatening I'll just call the police again.
It will all be on record now, so I doubt they will make things worse for themselves.
The worse they could do is ring the council about my tree which I have gradually been reducing the height of - heat permitting - and to be honest if they turned up I'd be happy to show them all the fly tipping the neighbours have done over the years and the fact they are draining washing machine water into a soak away instead of a sewer etc etc. They would have a lot more to answer for than me!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> All gorgeous pictures, Mark! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Good night, roommates! Might have to take daughter to the zoo tomorrow. It’s getting hard dealing with that monkey on my own at home...


Goodnight Lena sleep well and have a lovely day tomorrow. Hope it's not too hot for the animals to be out.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Had a word from Adam today. I have a feeling, if we ask him nicely, he might be back very soon.  [emoji173]️
> Now I’m also wondering about our other missing roommates, for instance @AZtortMom. I think a lot about you and your *tiiiiiny* babies, Noel, especially because my TORTOISE gift is quite prominent in my living room [emoji23][emoji173]️


....and Gillian - I messaged her a while go not heard back from her.


----------



## EllieMay

Almost Friday! I reading y’all but I can’t slow down long enough to tell you anything good.


----------



## Momof4

@Tidgy’s Dad
Adam we really miss you!! I’m assuming you have been busy. Please come back!!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m such a visual person!
Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
Here’s me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cont’d. Part 3 - Paddle & Visit to Historic Maryland Landmark
> 
> 
> A *Beach to Land to Commence the Land Trek
> *
> After paddling to the north/north east for about 20 minutes, we spotted a grassy, soft landing area where we could park our boats and pull out to start the hike to Hancock’s Resolution.
> 
> 
> *Hancock's Resolution* is a historic two-storey gambrel-roofed stone farm house with shed-roofed dormers and interior end chimneys located on a 15-acre (6.1 ha) farm in Pasadena, Anne Arundel County, Maryland, United States. In 1785 Stephen Hancock, Jr. built the original stone section as the main house for what was then a 410-acre (170 ha) farm. Additions to the house were built in 1855 and in about 1900. Stone and frame outbuildings remain, including a one-storey gable-roofed stone dairy. Hancock's Resolution remained in Hancock family ownership until the deaths in the 1960s of Mary Hancock and her brother, Henry Hancock, who left the property to Anne Arundel County to be preserved. Hancock's Resolution underwent a thorough restoration in 2000 and is now open to the public as a house museum
> 
> View attachment 246342
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for Part 3.


Hmmmm, And the suspense continues.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Great job, Lyn. This is unheard of! Even if it doesn’t die, go all the way. That may be the only way to deal with some people (otherwise they might take it as weakness and make it worse for you later), and it’s not like you’ll be ruining perfectly good neighborly relations anyway.


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> All gorgeous pictures, Mark! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Good night, roommates! Might have to take daughter to the zoo tomorrow. It’s getting hard dealing with that monkey on my own at home...


We actually don't have any zoo's here anymore as far as I know. So please share pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Had a word from Adam today. I have a feeling, if we ask him nicely, he might be back very soon.  [emoji173]️
> Now I’m also wondering about our other missing roommates, for instance @AZtortMom. I think a lot about you and your *tiiiiiny* babies, Noel, especially because my TORTOISE gift is quite prominent in my living room [emoji23][emoji173]️


Yes I know. I have been reduced to reading the posts from the beginning just to get the feeling that he is here. It is about time he came back. And started adding his unique sense of humour to the mix again. Besides I need some points. CHEESE.

Here have some. Maybe add some to some crackers. That should hopefully get Adam cracking and coming back.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight sleep well,
> Not long 'til the weekend!!!


Thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Lena.
> The policeman asked me if it would make things worse for me if they turned up at the house and I said it couldn't really get any worse, so you are right.
> If they do become abusive and threatening I'll just call the police again.
> It will all be on record now, so I doubt they will make things worse for themselves.
> The worse they could do is ring the council about my tree which I have gradually been reducing the height of - heat permitting - and to be honest if they turned up I'd be happy to show them all the fly tipping the neighbours have done over the years and the fact they are draining washing machine water into a soak away instead of a sewer etc etc. They would have a lot more to answer for than me!


Good Luck Lyn, It sounds like you have a WAR on your hands. I really really hope that they stop their nonsense and can become decent neighbours. Failing that I hope that they decide to move somewhere else instead.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Almost Friday! I reading y’all but I can’t slow down long enough to tell you anything good.


Love the new avatar!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m such a visual person!
> Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
> Here’s me.
> 
> View attachment 246396


Here is me the only girl.

Edit. P.S the girl in the back round is WHAT I would like my silhouette to look like though.


----------



## CarolM

Okay I seem to have caught up now. Top of the Mornin te ya.

It has started off with some rain, but although it is still overcast, it is not currently raining right now. I hope it does, as we need it still.

Sooooooo glad it is Friday.





Last night I decided to cut up some lawn and put it into the torts enclosure. As the small bark that I had put in when I did their substrate change was very messy and kept on making their water bowls very dirty. The little tubs they had to sleep in, they also kept on moving around and or knocking them over, So I put new tubs in on their sides and put the grass around them and over the tubs. It has consequently created little hills and a slope in their enclosure. But I want to see if they enjoy it more and am of the opinion that it will help with their exercise. Get them to strengthen their leg muscles a little bit. If they don't like it very much, then next weekend I will take it out. So we will see. Hopefully my babies will enjoy thier little world just a little bit more. We will see.

That is me for now, and only have another 7 hours to fill before I can go home. Hope you all have a fantastic Friday. Until later or the next 5 minutes, depends on which one comes first.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> How is everyone doing today?


All I am saying is:


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Isn't it strange, well it is for me as a Briton, to hear about coyotes and gophers from our American friends? Also you guys say lawn and we say garden. Language is fun


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> How is everyone doing today?


Trying my hardest not to melt on a day forecast to be the hottest ever recorded in the UK. Errands run early... now to do as little as possible in the shade with the big fan running at full blast


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> Trying my hardest not to melt on a day forecast to be the hottest ever recorded in the UK. Errands run early... now to do as little as possible in the shade with the big fan running at full blast


Seems like the only sensible thing to do...


----------



## rjamesbeasley

How old do you think I am guys?


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> How old do you think I am guys?



Younger than my kids in all probability!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m such a visual person!
> Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
> Here’s me.
> 
> View attachment 246396



I think you got a picture of me on a Christmas card! Here’s a refresher


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> Younger than my kids in all probability!


How old are your children?


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> How old are your children?



Grown up and left home! The youngest is 22

My guess is entirely based on the premise that people who ask this question are usually very young or very old. The rest of us don’t care


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> Grown up and left home! The youngest is 22
> 
> My guess is entirely based on the premise that people who ask this question are usually very young or very old. The rest of us don’t care


Fair enough, pretty accurate guess


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Isn't it strange, well it is for me as a Briton, to hear about coyotes and gophers from our American friends? Also you guys say lawn and we say garden. Language is fun


We say garden here in SA and lawn refers to the grass portion of the garden. Coyotes = Wild Dogs? and gophers would probably be moles (or at least that would be the closest we would have to it I think).


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Trying my hardest not to melt on a day forecast to be the hottest ever recorded in the UK. Errands run early... now to do as little as possible in the shade with the big fan running at full blast


Don't forget about the nice big pitcher of iced tea and a good book to go with that.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> How old do you think I am guys?


Hmmmm, difficult to say. You are either in your early twenties or a teen still.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Grown up and left home! The youngest is 22
> 
> My guess is entirely based on the premise that people who ask this question are usually very young or very old. The rest of us don’t care


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. Or at least when you get to my age you want to start forgetting exactly how old you are.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m such a visual person!
> Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
> Here’s me.
> 
> View attachment 246396





Here’s half of my brood!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We say garden here in SA and lawn refers to the grass portion of the garden. Coyotes = Wild Dogs? and gophers would probably be moles (or at least that would be the closest we would have to it I think).


So here in the UK, the patch of land that comes with a normal house is your garden. That includes the grass (lawn) and the flower beds, but may also include a vegetable patch or whatever.

A back yard, as referred to in many US posts, confuses me slightly. I think it's the same as our garden, but some US citizens use garden as well.

In the UK if a house had a yard, chances are that it would be very small and probably be paved. Any plants grown are more likely to be in pots.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning friends! Wishing you all a great Friday in your own corner of the world!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So here in the UK, the patch of land that comes with a normal house is your garden. That includes the grass (lawn) and the flower beds, but may also include a vegetable patch or whatever.
> 
> A back yard, as referred to in many US posts, confuses me slightly. I think it's the same as our garden, but some US citizens use garden as well.
> 
> In the UK if a house had a yard, chances are that it would be very small and probably be paved. Any plants grown are more likely to be in pots.


If it is an outside area and has plants in it weather in the ground or in pots we refer to it as a garden. But gardens with only pots and paving can also be referred to as a paved garden. Garden is the general term we use. Which can then be divided into different categories e.g. Vegetable garden. Paved garden. Rose garden. Etc. Etc.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> If it is an outside area and has plants in it weather in the ground or in pots we refer to it as a garden. But gardens with only pots and paving can also be referred to as a paved garden. Garden is the general term we use. Which can then be divided into different categories e.g. Vegetable garden. Paved garden. Rose garden. Etc. Etc.


Very similar to us... but then the UK had a lot of influence in SA


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Very similar to us... but then the UK had a lot of influence in SA


Lol, Yes you did. We still have some of your law incorporated into ours.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope you have all had a good Weds.
> I have been quite upset today as I discovered that not only have neighbours thinned my holly tree to almost nothing they have also reached over and cut an evergreen shrub that my Dad planted more than 20 years ago, so I have lost a huge chunk of that too. It has always been a very healthy plant, but this afternoon I noticed that it was looking sorry for itself, which I couldn't understand because I have been watering it, and when I looked I saw the cuts. They have made a real mess of my corner. I have printed off the pictures and will be going to the police tomorrow. I have had enough and what they have done is criminal damage.
> 
> View attachment 246189
> View attachment 246190
> View attachment 246191


That is criminal. Good luck with the police. No one needs neighbors like yours. I feel sorry for you and your plants.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. I took this SUNNY morning to go kayaking and visit a historic Maryland house (*Hancock’s Resolution)* from the 1700’s that is located among a preserved natural area that was explored by *Captain John Smith* in the early 1600’s.
> 
> 
> _Info on Capt Smith - *John Smith* (bapt. 6 January 1580 – 21 June 1631) was an English soldier, explorer, colonial governor, Admiral of New England, and author. He played an important role in the establishment of the Jamestown colony, the first permanent English settlement in North America, in the early 17th century. Smith was a leader of the Virginia Colony based at Jamestown between September 1608 and August 1609, and led an exploration along the rivers of Virginia and the Chesapeake Bay, during which he became the first English explorer to map the Chesapeake Bay area. Later, he explored and mapped the coast of New England._
> Our rainstorms blew through. The sun out with no wind - perfect for some exploration.
> 
> *The Tranquil Launch Point*
> 
> View attachment 246323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246324
> 
> 
> To be continued...


The second picture is definitely a beautiful postcard ! The reflections of the trees on the water.... Perfect !
I would like to have this picture as a wall paper. It can calm you down by looking at it. That is art made from nature. Lovely !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Great job, Lyn. This is unheard of! Even if it doesn’t die, go all the way. That may be the only way to deal with some people (otherwise they might take it as weakness and make it worse for you later), and it’s not like you’ll be ruining perfectly good neighborly relations anyway.


I have such "nice" neighbors too but I "cured" them from thinking that they can do all what they want with me !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Had a word from Adam today. I have a feeling, if we ask him nicely, he might be back very soon.  [emoji173]️
> Now I’m also wondering about our other missing roommates, for instance @AZtortMom. I think a lot about you and your *tiiiiiny* babies, Noel, especially because my TORTOISE gift is quite prominent in my living room [emoji23][emoji173]️


That Adam will be back here in the dark soon is the latest news I wanted to tell you all too.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m such a visual person!
> Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
> Here’s me.
> 
> View attachment 246396


What a lovely Mum and daughter pic.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> ....and Gillian - I messaged her a while go not heard back from her.


Gillian write in other threads, but not here...
There is only one person that can bring her back; @Gillian Moore


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> We actually don't have any zoo's here anymore as far as I know. So please share pictures.


is the one in Pretoria gone?
I visited there and went up in the cable car and prayed it didn't come off the rails over the lions' enclosure.
They would have thought they'd been given canned food!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m such a visual person!
> Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
> Here’s me.
> 
> View attachment 246396


Not all people are so visiual as you !


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Here is me the only girl.
> 
> Edit. P.S the girl in the back round is WHAT I would like my silhouette to look like though.
> 
> View attachment 246405


Wat a great family picture.
You certainly are out numbered.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Gillian write in other threads, but not here...
> There is only one person that can bring her back; @Gillian Moore


Who's this chap you are using as bait?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here is me the only girl.
> 
> Edit. P.S the girl in the back round is WHAT I would like my silhouette to look like though.
> 
> View attachment 246405


Hey Carol. You and your family are beautiful. We all are no filmstars. I would be happier with 40 pounds less too, but I am what I am.
The only thing that counts is the *beauty of our heart*. This beauty will never get old or fat. It is the beauty of our hearts that makes us unique and you own a really huge, big portion beauty of the heart Carol. I like how you look.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 246417
> 
> Here’s half of my brood!


Another lovely family picture.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Who's this chap you are using as bait?


This is the former German football keeper Oliver Kahn.
Gillian knows all about him and is a big fan of him.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Kahn


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> This is the former German football keeper Oliver Kahn.
> Gillian knows all about him and is a big fan of him.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Kahn


Hi Sabine, 
Ah yes - I remember now - don't think I've ever seen a picture of him before.
I wouldn't know any of the UK football players either.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> How is everyone doing today?


So far so good. I don`t want to complain.
And you ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Hope everyone is enjoying Friday and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Sabine,
> Ah yes - I remember now - don't think I've ever seen a picture of him before.
> I wouldn't know any of the UK football players either.


Hi Lyn, I don`t know any football player either but Oliver Kahn was very special. I think you will know what I mean when you look at these pics: He was very grumpy and angry .....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Part 4 - *Trek to Hancock’s Resolution
*
Once we arrived at the sandy shoreline we exited our boats and pulled them up to ensure no rogue waves took them out to the Chesapeake Bay. 




We then pulled out our trusty land map, oriented ourselves, and meandered down some very dense, partly overgrown woodland trails that were soggy wet from our recent heavy rains. After walking past tons of native Paw Paw trees, White Oak and many Sassafras trees and brambles, we found the gated (but not fenced in) entrance to the old estate.

We walked around the old wooden gate and entered the historic grounds that included a large field of lavendar, the main house, an old well, ancient cemetary complete with grave stones, and the vegetable garden (fig trees, tobacco, cabbage, carrots, beats, hops, native corn, peas and beans and plenty of mixed annuals). There was a nice patch of large cactus with a ton of fresh growth and had just recently bloomed. I was tempted to grab a few pads for Sully. 






And the full view of the old estate house.




After a nice stretch of the legs and our mini walking tour about the grounds we traced our path back to water’s edge.

Stay tuned for the short, but final chapter.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> So far so good. I don`t want to complain.
> And you ?


I'm good thanks - still waiting for the police to call in.
They are a bit busy with the fires around here though which obviously takes priority.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay I seem to have caught up now. Top of the Mornin te ya.
> 
> It has started off with some rain, but although it is still overcast, it is not currently raining right now. I hope it does, as we need it still.
> 
> Sooooooo glad it is Friday.
> View attachment 246406
> 
> View attachment 246410
> 
> 
> Last night I decided to cut up some lawn and put it into the torts enclosure. As the small bark that I had put in when I did their substrate change was very messy and kept on making their water bowls very dirty. The little tubs they had to sleep in, they also kept on moving around and or knocking them over, So I put new tubs in on their sides and put the grass around them and over the tubs. It has consequently created little hills and a slope in their enclosure. But I want to see if they enjoy it more and am of the opinion that it will help with their exercise. Get them to strengthen their leg muscles a little bit. If they don't like it very much, then next weekend I will take it out. So we will see. Hopefully my babies will enjoy thier little world just a little bit more. We will see.
> 
> That is me for now, and only have another 7 hours to fill before I can go home. Hope you all have a fantastic Friday. Until later or the next 5 minutes, depends on which one comes first.


I think they will love a piece of gras / lawn.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn, I don`t know any football player either but Oliver Kahn was very special. I think you will know what I mean when you look at these pics: He was very grumpy and angry .....


Certainly looks it!
All he needs is to tear his clothes and turn green and he could be the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Part 4 - *Trek to Hancock’s Resolution
> *
> Once we arrived at the sandy shoreline we exited our boats and pulled them up to ensure no rogue waves took them out to the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> View attachment 246418
> 
> 
> We then pulled out our trusty land map, oriented ourselves, and meandered down some very dense, partly overgrown woodland trails that were soggy wet from our recent heavy rains. After walking past tons of native Paw Paw trees, White Oak and many Sassafras trees and brambles, we found the gated (but not fenced in) entrance to the old estate.
> 
> We walked around the old wooden gate and entered the historic grounds that included a large field of lavendar, the main house, an old well, ancient cemetary complete with grave stones, and the vegetable garden (fig trees, tobacco, cabbage, carrots, beats, hops, native corn, peas and beans and plenty of mixed annuals). There was a nice patch of large cactus with a ton of fresh growth and had just recently bloomed. I was tempted to grab a few pads for Sully.
> 
> View attachment 246419
> View attachment 246420
> View attachment 246421
> 
> 
> And the full view of the old estate house.
> 
> View attachment 246422
> 
> 
> After a nice stretch of the legs and our mini walking tour about the grounds we traced our path back to water’s edge.
> 
> Stay tuned for the short, but final chapter.


What a unique looking house. 
I am gladly looking forward to the final chapter.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Certainly looks it!
> All he needs is to tear his clothes and turn green and he could be the Incredible Hulk.


Whahaha... That`s so right ! I always thought that too but never say this to Gillian.... She loves him, even when he is grumpy...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Part 4 - *Trek to Hancock’s Resolution
> *
> Once we arrived at the sandy shoreline we exited our boats and pulled them up to ensure no rogue waves took them out to the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> View attachment 246418
> 
> 
> We then pulled out our trusty land map, oriented ourselves, and meandered down some very dense, partly overgrown woodland trails that were soggy wet from our recent heavy rains. After walking past tons of native Paw Paw trees, White Oak and many Sassafras trees and brambles, we found the gated (but not fenced in) entrance to the old estate.
> 
> We walked around the old wooden gate and entered the historic grounds that included a large field of lavendar, the main house, an old well, ancient cemetary complete with grave stones, and the vegetable garden (fig trees, tobacco, cabbage, carrots, beats, hops, native corn, peas and beans and plenty of mixed annuals). There was a nice patch of large cactus with a ton of fresh growth and had just recently bloomed. I was tempted to grab a few pads for Sully.
> 
> View attachment 246419
> View attachment 246420
> View attachment 246421
> 
> 
> And the full view of the old estate house.
> 
> View attachment 246422
> 
> 
> After a nice stretch of the legs and our mini walking tour about the grounds we traced our path back to water’s edge.
> 
> Stay tuned for the short, but final chapter.


is the house lived in or open to the public?
It looks like a cosy place to live.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks - still waiting for the police to call in.
> They are a bit busy with the fires around here though which obviously takes priority.


I think the police don`t like to be involved in quarrels with neighbors but in your case they must ! Your neighbors are gone a step to far !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> All I am saying is:
> 
> View attachment 246414


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Isn't it strange, well it is for me as a Briton, to hear about coyotes and gophers from our American friends? Also you guys say lawn and we say garden. Language is fun


...and I learn to use both ! LOL ! American and Britain English. Language is great !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I think the police don`t likes to be involved in quarrels with neighbors but in your case they must ! Your neighbors are gone a step to far !


Yes they must. I am fed up of neighbours thinking they can do what they want.
They have no respect for me or my property and need to know I won't put up with it anymore.
I am not a confrontational person and hate bad feeling but they constantly overstep the mark.
I wish they would move - but it's unlikely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> is the house lived in or open to the public?
> It looks like a cosy place to live.



It’s now part of the US National Register of Historic places. No one lives there, but it is open to the public on Sundays for a few hours to go back in time.

http://historichancocksresolution.org/


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Trying my hardest not to melt on a day forecast to be the hottest ever recorded in the UK. Errands run early... now to do as little as possible in the shade with the big fan running at full blast


Not only the hottest day in England. In Germany too. We have 39 C in the sun. Torts have to stay indoors in their "cool" 28 C enclosure. I have fear they could overheat !
Can`t remember a summer like this in my whole life.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> How old do you think I am guys?


I really don`t have a guess. Would you tell us your age ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Who's this chap you are using as bait?


Oli Kahn - Gillian's favourite footballer and namesake of her tort


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 246417
> 
> Here’s half of my brood!


That is a very nice brood !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn, I don`t know any football player either but Oliver Kahn was very special. I think you will know what I mean when you look at these pics: He was very grumpy and angry .....


I'm glad you said that. We English get accused of grudges against German footballers because they keep beating us [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I'm glad you said that. We English get accused of grudges against German footballers because they keep beating us [emoji23]


Truth must stay true. Oliver Kahn was not a sympathetic football player ( in my opinion ).


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I think you got a picture of me on a Christmas card! Here’s a refresher
> View attachment 246415


Beautiful as ever, Linda.
Am I allowed to say I can see the warmth of your heart on your face.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful as ever, Linda.
> Am I allowed to say I can see the warmth of your heart on your face.


Yes, it is a lovely picture - Linda is very photogenic!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> If it is an outside area and has plants in it weather in the ground or in pots we refer to it as a garden. But gardens with only pots and paving can also be referred to as a paved garden. Garden is the general term we use. Which can then be divided into different categories e.g. Vegetable garden. Paved garden. Rose garden. Etc. Etc.


Here in the U.S. a garden is a patch of land that is planted in either flowers or vegetables. The land around our house is referred to as the yard - either front or back. Usually the yard is planted in grass.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the U.S. a garden is a patch of land that is planted in either flowers or vegetables. The land around our house is referred to as the yard - either front or back. Usually the yard is planted in grass.



Thank you Yvonne. Our garden is your yard 

In my current home, the front garden is tiny and has gravel with plants set into it because grass won’t grow. My neighbours have lawns and flower/shrub borders. 

We have a corner plot - the side garden is paved due to similar problems with grass... and it’s where I have my washing line. The back garden is a lawn surrounded by borders of plants, trees and shrubs; this was Joe’s domain.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Yvonne. Our garden is your yard
> 
> In my current home, the front garden is tiny and has gravel with plants set into it because grass won’t grow. My neighbours have lawns and flower/shrub borders.
> 
> We have a corner plot - the side garden is paved due to similar problems with grass... and it’s where I have my washing line. The back garden is a lawn surrounded by borders of plants, trees and shrubs; this was Joe’s domain.


Here in the U.S., if we don't have an electric or gas type clothes drier, we hang our laundry on the clothes line.

I'll add my picture to the mix:




I sent away for a peel off facial mask. Pretty scary, huh?

Here's what I look like normally:


----------



## Bee62

Okay.
Here I am. Sweating..... uhhh, it is so hot ....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the U.S., if we don't have an electric or gas type clothes drier, we hang our laundry on the clothes line.
> 
> I'll add my picture to the mix:
> 
> View attachment 246427
> 
> 
> I sent away for a peel off facial mask. Pretty scary, huh?
> 
> Here's what I look like normally:
> 
> View attachment 246428


I thought you put your nose to deep in the glas with nutella..... ( first pic )


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Here is me the only girl.
> 
> Edit. P.S the girl in the back round is WHAT I would like my silhouette to look like though.
> 
> View attachment 246405



Lovely family!!
Now I can put a face to your posts!!

I’m with you!! If you ever get that silhouette please let me know your secret!! [emoji8]


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Okay.
> Here I am. Sweating..... uhhh, it is so hot ....
> 
> View attachment 246429



Love your smile!!


----------



## Momof4

Here’s a pic from 2015 when my family went to visit Yvonne.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m such a visual person!
> Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
> Here’s me.
> 
> View attachment 246396



Here’s a rare one that includes me. Usually I’m the photographer! (Thank goodness for selfies...)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay I seem to have caught up now. Top of the Mornin te ya.
> 
> It has started off with some rain, but although it is still overcast, it is not currently raining right now. I hope it does, as we need it still.
> 
> Sooooooo glad it is Friday.
> View attachment 246406
> 
> View attachment 246410
> 
> 
> Last night I decided to cut up some lawn and put it into the torts enclosure. As the small bark that I had put in when I did their substrate change was very messy and kept on making their water bowls very dirty. The little tubs they had to sleep in, they also kept on moving around and or knocking them over, So I put new tubs in on their sides and put the grass around them and over the tubs. It has consequently created little hills and a slope in their enclosure. But I want to see if they enjoy it more and am of the opinion that it will help with their exercise. Get them to strengthen their leg muscles a little bit. If they don't like it very much, then next weekend I will take it out. So we will see. Hopefully my babies will enjoy thier little world just a little bit more. We will see.
> 
> That is me for now, and only have another 7 hours to fill before I can go home. Hope you all have a fantastic Friday. Until later or the next 5 minutes, depends on which one comes first.



Pictures of the enclosure please!


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> How is everyone doing today?



Got turned into a steamed vegetable on the no-AC train back from the zoo, but fine otherwise. Yourself?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a pic from 2015 when my family went to visit Yvonne.
> View attachment 246431



Your daughter was still tiny then!  So you’re lucky to have met Yvonne in person?


----------



## Kristoff

I don’t take many pictures anymore, but here’s one of a polar bear, well, chilling at the zoo:


They also had a sand sculpture festival going on. Here are a few examples of the works:


----------



## Kristoff

Roommates in Africa and Europe — anyone planning to watch the lunar eclipse tonight? (I guess it’s not visible from the US [emoji853])


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Roommates in Africa and Europe — anyone planning to watch the lunar eclipse tonight? (I guess it’s not visible from the US [emoji853])



Nope.... Europe and Africa get all the viewing pleasure this go “round”.


----------



## JoesMum

Lots of thunder - no storm. Having looked at www.lightningmaps.org it seems the storm is passing to the west of us


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Roommates in Africa and Europe — anyone planning to watch the lunar eclipse tonight? (I guess it’s not visible from the US [emoji853])


We need the cloud to clear to see it.


----------



## Lyn W

We have cloud at the moment but hope it will be clear enough to see it.
It's not too late this time. 
I've sat out in the garden for most of the night to see one before now.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lots of thunder - no storm. Having looked at www.lightningmaps.org it seems the storm is passing to the west of us


We've had a good shower but no thunder. 
Think that's coming between 4 and 5 a.m.


----------



## Lyn W

Tonight's lunar eclipse is the longest of the 21st century so far - will last about 103 minutes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I don’t take many pictures anymore, but here’s one of a polar bear, well, chilling at the zoo:
> View attachment 246433
> 
> They also had a sand sculpture festival going on. Here are a few examples of the works:
> View attachment 246434



Very cool looking sand sculptures...


----------



## Lyn W

The police not turned up yet but apparently the fire service on the hills are on the receiving end of verbal abuse and anti social behaviour from some ignorant people/kids. So the police have had to step up their presence on the hills. 
Honestly you can't believe how low some people can sink. 
I only hope that if they need the help of the fire service one day, they will feel thoroughly ashamed of themselves.
Somehow I doubt it as you have to be some sort of moron to abuse people who are there to help everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The police not turned up yet but apparently the fire service on the hills are on the receiving end of verbal abuse and anti social behaviour from some ignorant people/kids. So the police have had to step up their presence on the hills.
> Honestly you can't believe how low some people can sink.
> I only hope that if they need the help of the fire service one day, they will feel thoroughly ashamed of themselves.
> Somehow I doubt it as you have to be some sort of moron to abuse people who are there to help everyone.



Sounds like your neighbors are busy up on the hills as well... Are you sure they’re different people?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like your neighbors are busy up on the hills as well... Are you sure they’re different people?


Same 'type' obviously!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I don’t take many pictures anymore, but here’s one of a polar bear, well, chilling at the zoo:
> View attachment 246433
> 
> They also had a sand sculpture festival going on. Here are a few examples of the works:
> View attachment 246434



The sculptures are amazing!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Your daughter was still tiny then!  So you’re lucky to have met Yvonne in person?



She was!! She’s now just over 5’5” at 12. 
I’m 5’7”.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Here’s a rare one that includes me. Usually I’m the photographer! (Thank goodness for selfies...)
> View attachment 246432


Hey babé, you`re good looking mom !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Roommates in Africa and Europe — anyone planning to watch the lunar eclipse tonight? (I guess it’s not visible from the US [emoji853])


Maybe when we get a starry clear night.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I don’t take many pictures anymore, but here’s one of a polar bear, well, chilling at the zoo:
> View attachment 246433
> 
> They also had a sand sculpture festival going on. Here are a few examples of the works:
> View attachment 246434


Poor polar bear in this heat.
The sculptures are great.


----------



## Bee62

Singing against the heat ...
No, only a joke.

It is a very sad song. To be as poor as someone can be and 500 hundred miles away from home ....
Please listen to me newest covered song:


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Singing against the heat ...
> No, only a joke.
> 
> It is a very sad song. To be as poor as someone can be and 500 hundred miles away from home ....
> Please listen to me newest covered song:


Beautiful once more Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

We just had rain! It lasted all of two minutes. There was even a rumble of thunder! Let's hope for more!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Beautiful once more Sabine


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We just had rain! It lasted all of two minutes. There was even a rumble of thunder! Let's hope for more!


Yahyyyyyyy for the rain ! Hope of more.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok , the end is near.

*Chapter 5 - End of Estate Walking - Final Paddle Home
*
After our nice early morning warm-up paddle, coupled with a great investigative/sight seeing walk about the Manor, we meandered back to locate our secure boats. Took a quick dip into the cool, shaded brackish waters and then headed off to slowly explore even more of this hidden creek tucked securely away from the mighty Chesapeake Bay.

We paddled away from Hancock plantation on Hickory Point and took our time exploring every nook and cranny of the mirror-like images along Back Creek as well as Second and Sams Cove. Quiet. Peaceful. Calm. Then there was NOISE! We scared up a small flock of Canada geese that were inland having their breakfast. Chaos on the water!

The sun was now out in full force. Rays scorching our limbs, coupled with terrible humidity. No winds. It’s time to retreat and head home until the next water adventure.

*Heading To Home Port*





*A Lot of Water and Sky to Explore*





*A Final Look at Our Home Port ‘til We Paddle Again*




The End.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Roommates in Africa and Europe — anyone planning to watch the lunar eclipse tonight? (I guess it’s not visible from the US [emoji853])




Here we go !


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok , the end is near.
> 
> *Chapter 5 - End of Estate Walking - Final Paddle Home
> *
> After our nice early morning warm-up paddle, coupled with a great investigative/sight seeing walk about the Manor, we meandered back to locate our secure boats. Took a quick dip into the cool, shaded brackish waters and then headed off to slowly explore even more of this hidden creek tucked securely away from the mighty Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> We paddled away from Hancock plantation on Hickory Point and took our time exploring every nook and cranny of the mirror-like images along Back Creek as well as Second and Sams Cove. Quiet. Peaceful. Calm. Then there was NOISE! We scared up a small flock of Canada geese that were inland having their breakfast. Chaos on the water!
> 
> The sun was now out in full force. Rays scorching our limbs, coupled with terrible humidity. No winds. It’s time to retreat and head home until the next water adventure.
> 
> *Heading To Home Port*
> 
> View attachment 246438
> 
> 
> 
> *A Lot of Water and Sky to Explore*
> 
> View attachment 246439
> 
> 
> 
> *A Final Look at Our Home Port ‘til We Paddle Again*
> 
> View attachment 246441
> 
> 
> The End.


I have really enjoyed your adventure Mark


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have really enjoyed your adventure Mark



Great... i thought a new twist rather than bombarding with too many pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

*The Final Route*. it’s not the total distance, but the adventure uncovered.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Gillian write in other threads, but not here...
> There is only one person that can bring her back; @Gillian Moore


Good evening Bee, hope you're well.

Wow, what a wonderful surprise! Oli Kahn did make me return to CDR, you are definitely right. 

Thanks a lot for posting. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn, I don`t know any football player either but Oliver Kahn was very special. I think you will know what I mean when you look at these pics: He was very grumpy and angry .....


Hi again, Sabine. 

Oli Kahn was hot tempered, "grumpy" and so on. But on the other hand he was a great goal keeper and a legend. Don't you agree?

Many thanks for posting. That third pic really made me chuckle.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> *The Final Route*. it’s not the total distance, but the adventure uncovered.
> 
> View attachment 246442



Mark, 
We need a pic of you!!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Bee, hope you're well.
> 
> Wow, what a wonderful surprise! Oli Kahn did make me return to CDR, you are definitely right.
> 
> Thanks a lot for posting. Appreciate it.


Excellent! It is lovely to see you again Gillian. How are you and Oli? 

Now to see if the cheese lure worked with Adam


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Bee, hope you're well.
> 
> Wow, what a wonderful surprise! Oli Kahn did make me return to CDR, you are definitely right.
> 
> Thanks a lot for posting. Appreciate it.



Hi Gillian!!!
How are you?? What’s new?


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Had a word from Adam today. I have a feeling, if we ask him nicely, he might be back very soon.  [emoji173]️
> Now I’m also wondering about our other missing roommates, for instance @AZtortMom. I think a lot about you and your *tiiiiiny* babies, Noel, especially because my TORTOISE gift is quite prominent in my living room [emoji23][emoji173]️



I see Noel on FB! She posts the funniest things!! I always get a good laugh!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m loving all the photos of everyone!! Thanks!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Hi Gillian!!!
> How are you?? What’s new?


Hi. So far so good, thanks. How are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We just had rain! It lasted all of two minutes. There was even a rumble of thunder! Let's hope for more!



I love thunder!!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Excellent! It is lovely to see you again Gillian. How are you and Oli?
> 
> Now to see if the cheese lure worked with Adam


Good evening Linda, hope you're well. 

So long as it's hot, we're fine. A heatwave "visited" us with temperature reaching a high of 37 degrees C...extremely hot.  Both, Oli and I like it.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I love thunder!!



You love thunder? Goodness me! I not only hate it, but at times it "frightens" me , if so I may put it, especially at night or when I'm in deep sleep.


----------



## Gillian M

Sabine, ( @Bee62 ), look at Oli Kahn actually _smiling_.



​


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> *Garden Update/Elephant Ears
> *
> For years now, we have been growing Elephant Ears in various parts of our gardens with great success, both in containers and directly in the garden soil itself.
> 
> *What are they?*
> 
> _The elephant ear plant (Colocasia) provides a bold tropical effect in any landscape setting. In fact, these plants are commonly grown for their large, tropical-looking foliage, which is reminiscent of well... Elephant Ears._
> *The Good and Bad. *The nice thing is that even here In MD where it freezes, they grow from the bulb to many feet tall and wide in a single growing season. Bugs don’t bother them. Nice large shiny leaves. Likes water. The bad thing...they grow too well and HAVE to be dug out each Fall once the first hard freeze kills off the leaves. If not, the bulb freezes to “mush”.
> 
> *Storage of the tubers/bulbs. * Once dug from the ground, and all the soil washed away, leaves trimmed back and tuber dried in the sun we move them into bins full of peat moss in cold but above freezing garage or cellar. A few times sprinkling a few cups of water to keep from totally drying out. Takes some real digging and effort to remove big old very large tubers without damage.
> 
> *Springtime*! Once warmer temps arrive, and no frost and the ground is warm and can be worked, it’s time to retrieve the resting tubers, plant, and start again.
> 
> But what happens in Springtime? EVERYTHING! Everyone is busy. Lawn, garden, painting, kayaking. Kids, school, work. At times too many projects....and yes, the tubers wait. And wait. And wait...
> 
> Once too much time has passed...and the tubers are remembered...are they dead, rotten? Throw away...plant? Nagh, just haul them outside....days and weeks of rain....and neglect some more.
> *Tubers are Patient. *After waiting far too long, and having decided that planting them into the garden and digging them up in the Fall is just too much work. What to do? How about potting them up in containers. Especially since they are ALIVE and wanting to grow. Good idea. We have potting soil and empty containers.
> 
> *Patient Old Tubers....Just Begging to be Planted*
> 
> View attachment 244117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Few Days After Potting Up*
> 
> View attachment 244118
> 
> 
> View attachment 244119
> 
> 
> 
> In total, I think we now have about 6 or 7 large pots full of growing Elephant Ears.....all alive and kicking and ready to enjoy the heat and humidity.
> 
> Updates scheduled to show the growth!





Ok. A quick update on the growth of our Elephant Ear tubers. From dust to life. It’s amazing what some warm temps, coupled with a lot of rain can do!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda, hope you're well.
> 
> So long as it's hot, we're fine. A heatwave "visited" us with temperature reaching a high of 37 degrees C...extremely hot.  Both, Oli and I like it.



Have you seen the UK weather? We have had hot, dry weather for more than a month now. It’s been around 35C here this week!

We are so not used to this here! Sabine is sweltering on Germany too.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. A quick update on the growth of our Elephant Ear tubers. From dust to life. It’s amazing what some warm temps, coupled with a lot of rain can do!
> 
> 
> View attachment 246443
> View attachment 246444
> View attachment 246445



Growing well


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Have you seen the UK weather? We have had hot, dry weather for more than a month now. It’s been around 35C here this week!
> 
> We are so not used to this here! Sabine is sweltering on Germany too.


Yes I noticed how hot it was back there as well. 35 degrees C is so much for a place like the UK, while here it's expected at this time of the year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a pic from 2015 when my family went to visit Yvonne.
> View attachment 246431


Your daughter really sprang up in the last couple years. She's taller than you now, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Singing against the heat ...
> No, only a joke.
> 
> It is a very sad song. To be as poor as someone can be and 500 hundred miles away from home ....
> Please listen to me newest covered song:


Thank you! When I looked at your sweaty selfie a few posts back, I wondered why we hadn't received any singing frm you in a while.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our rains have induced a lot of grass, weeds and flowers!

Quick short video of our Sully snacking


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Singing against the heat ...
> No, only a joke.
> 
> It is a very sad song. To be as poor as someone can be and 500 hundred miles away from home ....
> Please listen to me newest covered song:


That's a lovely blast from the past Sabine, and sung beautifully as ever.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Bee, hope you're well.
> 
> Wow, what a wonderful surprise! Oli Kahn did make me return to CDR, you are definitely right.
> 
> Thanks a lot for posting. Appreciate it.


Gillian!!! How lovely to not see you in the CDR again !
Hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I love thunder!!


Me too.
I really like a good storm - as long as everyone is safe after it!


----------



## Lyn W

Popping out for a while to see if I can see the start of the eclipse yet.
If any of you disappear off to bed while I'm howling  staring at the moon
I'll wish you a goodnight NOOOWWWW ...........
but may see some of you later.
TTFN


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Gillian!!! How lovely to not see you in the CDR again !
> Hope you and Oli are well.



Hi Lyn!  
"How lovely to not see you in the CDR again ! Lovely to _not_ see me?!"  Please re-read your post.  Only joking. 

We're fine so long as it's nice an hot, very hot.

How are you and how's Lola? Hope you're both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Me too.
> I really like a good storm - as long as everyone is safe after it!


Oh God! You're another one who likes thunder storms?!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Popping out for a while to see if I can see the start of the eclipse yet.
> If any of you disappear off to bed while I'm howling  staring at the moon
> I'll wish you a goodnight NOOOWWWW ...........
> but may see some of you later.
> TTFN


Enjoy it.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the U.S., if we don't have an electric or gas type clothes drier, we hang our laundry on the clothes line.
> 
> I'll add my picture to the mix:
> 
> View attachment 246427
> 
> 
> I sent away for a peel off facial mask. Pretty scary, huh?
> 
> Here's what I look like normally:
> 
> View attachment 246428



I love you just for your sense of humor!!! I will say that your picture does not match the age I believe I saw on your birthday. GRACEFUL LADY!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Okay.
> Here I am. Sweating..... uhhh, it is so hot ....
> 
> View attachment 246429



Sweating is a definition of character.. & for anyone worth a crap, unavoidable [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I don’t take many pictures anymore, but here’s one of a polar bear, well, chilling at the zoo:
> View attachment 246433
> 
> They also had a sand sculpture festival going on. Here are a few examples of the works:
> View attachment 246434



These are amazing!! Zoos are my favorite place to visit.... with or without the kids aquariums are 2nd!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn!
> "How lovely to not see you in the CDR again ! Lovely to _not_ see me?!"  Please re-read your post.  Only joking.
> 
> We're fine so long as it's nice an hot, very hot.
> 
> How are you and how's Lola? Hope you're both well.


Hi Gillian, 
Yes Not see because it's too dark in the CDR! But lovely to speak to you
I am fine thanks but not enjoying the heat, and Lola is much better after his mystery illness. 
Back in April/May his white blood cell count was very low so he had antibiotics but vet couldn't find out exactly what the problem was. 
He is very active now, but I have had the same problem that you have with Oli - he stopped feeding himself.
Only now after the last few months is he starting to feed himself again but his appetite still isn't what it was.
He also will not go outside and bask in the sun. He gets very stressed if I put him out and he rushes back in as soon as he can. 
Very strange behaviour for a tort!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy it.


I missed it - but it was too cloudy anyway.
Can't complain - we need the rain!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh God! You're another one who likes thunder storms?!


Yes we have one forecast for about 4 a m.
Thankfully rain forecast for Sat and Sunday which we desperately need to put out the hill fires around us and dampen everything down.
I and the wildlife have missed the rain!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight and wish you all a good Saturday.
Hope it turns out just the way you hope!
Nos Da!


----------



## Moozillion

My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun. 
This is me "watching" American gridiron football..


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Yes we have one forecast for about 4 a m.
> Thankfully rain forecast for Sat and Sunday which we desperately need to put out the hill fires around us and dampen everything down.
> I and the wildlife have missed the rain!



I like to watch them too..


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun.
> This is me "watching" American gridiron football..
> 
> View attachment 246460



What is “gridiron” football??
Luv the cats!! Looks like they luv u too!!


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> What is “gridiron” football??
> Luv the cats!! Looks like they luv u too!!



When I worked in New Zealand, my friends there called American football “gridiron” since “football” means soccer to the rest of the world.
I guess I should ask our UK contingent if they call US football “gridiron”...


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> When I worked in New Zealand, my friends there called American football “gridiron” since “football” means soccer to the rest of the world.
> I guess I should ask our UK contingent if they call US football “gridiron”...



Learn something new every day... I new they called it soccer everywhere else just never heard the other term... we are college football fans here in my house though although my husband and I support opposing teams


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> What is “gridiron” football??
> Luv the cats!! Looks like they luv u too!!



You look so relaxed!! I love when the fur babies surround us!


----------



## Momof4

I miss @johnandjade
John how are you?!?!
You can’t just drop off the face of the earth!


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> Learn something new every day... I new they called it soccer everywhere else just never heard the other term... we are college football fans here in my house though although my husband and I support opposing teams



Which teams do you two support?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun.
> This is me "watching" American gridiron football..
> 
> View attachment 246460


I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> When I worked in New Zealand, my friends there called American football “gridiron” since “football” means soccer to the rest of the world.
> I guess I should ask our UK contingent if they call US football “gridiron”...



Just “American Football” ... although I do understand gridiron


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Learn something new every day... I new they called it soccer everywhere else just never heard the other term... we are college football fans here in my house though although my husband and I support opposing teams



Anywhere outside north America football means what you call soccer. 

The term soccer is not generally used at all in the rest of the world!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> What is “gridiron” football??
> Luv the cats!! Looks like they luv u too!!



Fab pic Bea! [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun.
> This is me "watching" American gridiron football..
> 
> View attachment 246460


Love you cat blanket and pillow, Bea!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> When I worked in New Zealand, my friends there called American football “gridiron” since “football” means soccer to the rest of the world.
> I guess I should ask our UK contingent if they call US football “gridiron”...


Not a word I've heard before but then I don't really take any notice of anything to do with football or soccer so it may have gone in one ear and straight out of the other!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I miss @johnandjade
> John how are you?!?!
> You can’t just drop off the face of the earth!


I emailed John a while back but no response 
Maybe he'll come back when Adam returns.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I emailed John a while back to but no response
> Maybe he'll come back when Adam returns.



John has been in touch with me more recently than Adam. I have heard nothing since about February.


----------



## Lyn W

Good Saturday morning to everyone.
We are having a lovely cool and soggy day. 
There were quite a few showers during the night and this morning and they are set to last most of today with heavier showers tomorrow.
It is a very welcome sight!
Not so keen on the strong winds that will come with it,
but when it comes to rain absence certainly has made the heart grow fonder!


----------



## JoesMum

We left Kent at the end of a brief, but heavy, shower. North of London it is dry and sunny, but much cooler - only 19C - and more pleasant 

We have picked up the in-laws and are now heading to a family wedding near Stratford upon Avon (Shakespeare’s birthplace)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We left Kent at the end of a brief, but heavy, shower. North of London it is dry and sunny, but much cooler - only 19C - and more pleasant
> 
> We have picked up the in-laws and are now heading to a family wedding near Stratford upon Avon (Shakespeare’s birthplace)


Have a lovely day and hope the weather doesn't affect your travel or the wedding too much.
Stratford upon Avon is a beautiful place.


----------



## JoesMum

How’s this for a view? The ceremony is complete, and there is a social media ban until tonight, but I think the view from the hotel terrace is OK 



Official photos and reception next


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> How’s this for a view? The ceremony is complete, and there is a social media ban until tonight, but I think the view from the hotel terrace is OK
> View attachment 246480
> 
> 
> Official photos and reception next



If i didnt know better, this could pass for Tuscany ! Nice landscape architecture in action.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok , the end is near.
> 
> *Chapter 5 - End of Estate Walking - Final Paddle Home
> *
> After our nice early morning warm-up paddle, coupled with a great investigative/sight seeing walk about the Manor, we meandered back to locate our secure boats. Took a quick dip into the cool, shaded brackish waters and then headed off to slowly explore even more of this hidden creek tucked securely away from the mighty Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> We paddled away from Hancock plantation on Hickory Point and took our time exploring every nook and cranny of the mirror-like images along Back Creek as well as Second and Sams Cove. Quiet. Peaceful. Calm. Then there was NOISE! We scared up a small flock of Canada geese that were inland having their breakfast. Chaos on the water!
> 
> The sun was now out in full force. Rays scorching our limbs, coupled with terrible humidity. No winds. It’s time to retreat and head home until the next water adventure.
> 
> *Heading To Home Port*
> 
> View attachment 246438
> 
> 
> 
> *A Lot of Water and Sky to Explore*
> 
> View attachment 246439
> 
> 
> 
> *A Final Look at Our Home Port ‘til We Paddle Again*
> 
> View attachment 246441
> 
> 
> The End.


Wonderful. I am gladly looking forward to your next water adventure.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Bee, hope you're well.
> 
> Wow, what a wonderful surprise! Oli Kahn did make me return to CDR, you are definitely right.
> 
> Thanks a lot for posting. Appreciate it.


Hello Gillian. Glad to see you here. I know that only *one man* can bring you back !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi again, Sabine.
> 
> Oli Kahn was hot tempered, "grumpy" and so on. But on the other hand he was a great goal keeper and a legend. Don't you agree?
> 
> Many thanks for posting. That third pic really made me chuckle.


Yes, you are right. He was a great keeper and is a legend now.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> How’s this for a view? The ceremony is complete, and there is a social media ban until tonight, but I think the view from the hotel terrace is OK
> View attachment 246480
> 
> 
> Official photos and reception next


Wow, what a amazing park.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. A quick update on the growth of our Elephant Ear tubers. From dust to life. It’s amazing what some warm temps, coupled with a lot of rain can do!
> 
> 
> View attachment 246443
> View attachment 246444
> View attachment 246445


I love it when new growing leafs are rolled up like a cigar.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Have you seen the UK weather? We have had hot, dry weather for more than a month now. It’s been around 35C here this week!
> 
> We are so not used to this here! Sabine is sweltering on Germany too.


You are right Linda. This week was the hottest but the warm, dry weather last since April ! Since April it is getting warmer and warmer. 
I can`t remember such a crazy warm spring and hot and dry summer in my whole life.
Half an hour ago we have had a little thunder storm with little rain. Temps dropped a little bit because of the rain but now the temps are as high as before it rained. It is not wet outside. The thirsty soil suck all the rain away.
Luckily we have huge river dams in Germany and they contain a lot of water so there will be no water shortage even when it is hot and dry like this spring and summer.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you! When I looked at your sweaty selfie a few posts back, I wondered why we hadn't received any singing frm you in a while.


Thank you Yvonne. I will keep in mind to sing from time to time for the CDR if you like it.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Our rains have induced a lot of grass, weeds and flowers!
> 
> Quick short video of our Sully snacking


Thank you Mark. Your Sully made me giggle. Have you heard that sound she makes after swallowing the last bite ?? Uuupfhiiiii ....
These tortoises are eating machines but I love them !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That's a lovely blast from the past Sabine, and sung beautifully as ever.


Thank you Lyn.  I love songs from the past and I love Country&Western songs. Maybe I was born in the wrong country
I would like to ride on a Paint horse trough a land with large meadows and less fences than in Germany, drinking black coffee and eating Baked beans cooked on an open fire in the prairie and singing old Country songs with good friends watching the fire burning.
Sleeping under the starry sky at night.
Maybe I dream of America .....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh God! You're another one who likes thunder storms?!


Me too ! Me too !
When I am safe in a house or a car I love watching lightnings and hearing the thunder growling.....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Sweating is a definition of character.. & for anyone worth a crap, unavoidable [emoji23]


SORRY ! O- kay, I sweat. Is that right ?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun.
> This is me "watching" American gridiron football..
> 
> View attachment 246460


Wahahah ! You can have my title "crazy cat lady" too ! Thank you for that funny pic.


----------



## Moozillion

Today I am hosting the monthly lunch get-together of my "Tribe"; that is, my longest and closest friends. There are 4 of them.  
This is a different group than the monthly "Lunch Bunch"- those are friends I used to work with.
Hmmmm...all these monthly lunches...I wonder if that explains me being overweight!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Wahahah ! You can have my title "crazy cat lady" too ! Thank you for that funny pic.


YES!!!! A friend gave me one, that's how I found out about them!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Wahahah ! You can have my title "crazy cat lady" too ! Thank you for that funny pic.


I still have 2 of those cats: Monty above my head and Julio, the ginger cat. The one on my chest, Walter, was one of my all time favorite cats! He's the only one I ever had of a particular breed, in this case, Devon Rex. In the photo he's pretty old, so that's why his coat looks a little thin.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I still have 2 of those cats: Monty above my head and Julio, the ginger cat. The one on my chest, Walter, was one of my all time favorite cats! He's the only one I ever had of a particular breed, in this case, Devon Rex. In the photo he's pretty old, so that's why his coat looks a little thin.


My favorite cats are Maine Coon or English shorthair cats but I would never buy a cat from a breeder as long as there are so many homeless cats on the streets in Germany.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> SORRY ! O- kay, I sweat. Is that right ?


No, "ladies" don't sweat, they glow!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun.
> This is me "watching" American gridiron football..
> 
> View attachment 246460



The purrfect nap! I’m jealous!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates, weekends are a busy time here. Just checking in to say hi. The moon was not visible from my house last night, so no pictures to share. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> John has been in touch with me more recently than Adam. I have heard nothing since about February.



I remember Adam saying he hadn’t heard from him either. He was trying to sober up and I hope he’s doing well!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m heading to another beach today. The one that my daughter didn’t want to go to with me! Well her friend is staying with us while the parents are out of town. 
I hope I get nice pics because it probably one of the prettiest beaches in San Diego. 
The fireplace guy was here for two days and it looks great!! Still need to drywall, add the trim and paint. 
My husband is back in China. He’s been gone for most of the month. He missed all the loud construction. 
Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday...

We are working on this tree that fell during all of our wind and rain! And of course...silly chainsaw won’t start, so i have my trusty handsaw out... (and a fire).


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m heading to another beach today. The one that my daughter didn’t want to go to with me! Well her friend is staying with us while the parents are out of town.
> I hope I get nice pics because it probably one of the prettiest beaches in San Diego.
> The fireplace guy was here for two days and it looks great!! Still need to drywall, add the trim and paint.
> My husband is back in China. He’s been gone for most of the month. He missed all the loud construction.
> Happy Saturday!!


Sorry, but pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday...
> 
> We are working on this tree that fell during all of our wind and rain! And of course...silly chainsaw won’t start, so i have my trusty handsaw out... (and a fire).
> 
> View attachment 246482


I just LOVE my 16" electric Remington chain saw. Very dependable and no starting required. I've cut tons and tons of firewood with it. When it bites the dust I'm going to give the ion battery one a try.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I just LOVE my 16" electric Remington chain saw. Very dependable and not starting required. I've cut tons and tons of firewood with it. When it bites the dust I'm going to give the ion battery one a try.



Yes, electric and the new battery-powered equipment work well in the right applications. I have a great battery powered weed-whacker that works so well. Strong and powerful for normal yard cleanup.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday...
> 
> We are working on this tree that fell during all of our wind and rain! And of course...silly chainsaw won’t start, so i have my trusty handsaw out... (and a fire).
> 
> View attachment 246482





Yvonne G said:


> I just LOVE my 16" electric Remington chain saw. Very dependable and not starting required. I've cut tons and tons of firewood with it. When it bites the dust I'm going to give the ion battery one a try.



This all seems so distant to me — chainsaws and large properties with old enough trees that they can fall during a storm... Europe is far too urbanized, at least in my experience of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I just LOVE my 16" electric Remington chain saw. Very dependable and not starting required. I've cut tons and tons of firewood with it. When it bites the dust I'm going to give the ion battery one a try.



The kind of thing your average 80 year old female says all the time [emoji849][emoji23]

Good for you Yvonne. I have fought my own stereotype battles over the decades and you are a worthy pioneer


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> This all seems so distant to me — chainsaws and large properties with old enough trees that they can fall during a storm... Europe is far too urbanized, at least in my experience of it.



Here I am working on some trees that fell during one of our very last snow and ice storms.... ogh, it’s all fun! So, this is in our “back garden” - aka our woods.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian,
> Yes Not see because it's too dark in the CDR! But lovely to speak to you
> I am fine thanks but not enjoying the heat, and Lola is much better after his mystery illness.
> Back in April/May his white blood cell count was very low so he had antibiotics but vet couldn't find out exactly what the problem was.
> He is very active now, but I have had the same problem that you have with Oli - he stopped feeding himself.
> Only now after the last few months is he starting to feed himself again but his appetite still isn't what it was.
> He also will not go outside and bask in the sun. He gets very stressed if I put him out and he rushes back in as soon as he can.
> Very strange behaviour for a tort!!


Good evening Lyn, hope you are well. 
V sorry to know Lola was sick.
So Lola is another one who won't eat alone? Oli has been behaving like that for years: I have to hand feed him, otherwise he just will not eat. I don't mind it, but one is not always in the mood.
You're right: torts do behave in strange ways.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> John has been in touch with me more recently than Adam. I have heard nothing since about February.


Hi Linda, hope you're well.

I hope that both Adam and John are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes we have one forecast for about 4 a m.
> Thankfully rain forecast for Sat and Sunday which we desperately need to put out the hill fires around us and dampen everything down.
> I and the wildlife have missed the rain!


We are in need of water too, however for a different reason: Jordan is very scarce in water and the population is increasing continuously. Water has become a very serious issue.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes, you are right. He was a great keeper and is a legend now.


Hi, Sabine. Hope you are well.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn.  I love songs from the past and I love Country&Western songs. Maybe I was born in the wrong country
> I would like to ride on a Paint horse trough a land with large meadows and less fences than in Germany, drinking black coffee and eating Baked beans cooked on an open fire in the prairie and singing old Country songs with good friends watching the fire burning.
> Sleeping under the starry sky at night.
> Maybe I dream of America .....



You should come stay with me in the spring.. I love the music as well and even have the horse!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our rains have induced a lot of grass, weeds and flowers!
> 
> Quick short video of our Sully snacking


I love how he looks around as if to say 'Is that all? Where's the rest of them? '


----------



## EllieMay

I took the kids to the Caldwell zoo in Tyler Texas today. My son specifically wanted to see the tortoises and it just happened to be feeding time. I really wish y’all could have heard the conversation between the zoo-keeper and my 4 yr old son when he asked if we knew anything about tortoises... lol


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all hope everyone is having a good day. 
We have had some good rain showers today and heavy rain is expected from about 1 a.m. until tomorrow afternoon so that will help with the fires and will hopefully keep the little thugs who have been starting them deliberately indoors. 
Unfortunately the fain will be accompanied by strong winds and some of the trees are so brittle now that they are losing small branches in the high winds. Hopefully there won't be too much damage.

Carol hasn't been around today has she? 
Are you OK @CarolM ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I took the kids to the Caldwell zoo in Tyler Texas today. My son specifically wanted to see the tortoises and it just happened to be feeding time. I really wish y’all could have heard the conversation between the zoo-keeper and my 4 yr old son when he asked if we knew anything about tortoises... lol
> View attachment 246497
> View attachment 246498


He could probably have taught the zookeeper a few things about torts.


----------



## Lyn W

I am struggling to keep my eyes open so going to have an earlyish night.
Enjoy the rest of your Sat evenings and I'll see you soon.
Take care
Nos Da.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The kind of thing your average 80 year old female says all the time [emoji849][emoji23]
> 
> Good for you Yvonne. I have fought my own stereotype battles over the decades and you are a worthy pioneer


I really think someone made a mistake on my birth certificate. I couldn't really be that old, could I?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here I am working on some trees that fell during one of our very last snow and ice storms.... ogh, it’s all fun! So, this is in our “back garden” - aka our woods.
> 
> View attachment 246484


Keep going at that rate and pretty soon there won't be any "woods" to it. You'll have to start calling it your back yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I took the kids to the Caldwell zoo in Tyler Texas today. My son specifically wanted to see the tortoises and it just happened to be feeding time. I really wish y’all could have heard the conversation between the zoo-keeper and my 4 yr old son when he asked if we knew anything about tortoises... lol
> View attachment 246497
> View attachment 246498


Looks like he's had some shell repair done. Did you get his story (about the shell)?


----------



## Momof4

What a beautiful day!!
The area was packed with tourists from all over the world!! 
My daughter had no idea San Diego was this beautiful!! 









You walk out on the sea wall and the waves crash up.



On the wall.









This is for Mark! Tons of kayaking going on!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> What a beautiful day!!
> The area was packed with tourists from all over the world!!
> My daughter had no idea San Diego was this beautiful!!
> View attachment 246501
> 
> 
> View attachment 246502
> 
> 
> View attachment 246503
> 
> 
> You walk out on the sea wall and the waves crash up.
> View attachment 246504
> 
> 
> On the wall.
> View attachment 246505
> 
> 
> View attachment 246506
> 
> 
> View attachment 246507
> 
> 
> This is for Mark! Tons of kayaking going on!
> View attachment 246508



Are those real seals? (Or sea lions, I can never tell which is which.) It really is soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> What a beautiful day!!
> The area was packed with tourists from all over the world!!
> My daughter had no idea San Diego was this beautiful!!
> View attachment 246501
> 
> 
> View attachment 246502
> 
> 
> View attachment 246503
> 
> 
> You walk out on the sea wall and the waves crash up.
> View attachment 246504
> 
> 
> On the wall.
> View attachment 246505
> 
> 
> View attachment 246506
> 
> 
> View attachment 246507
> 
> 
> This is for Mark! Tons of kayaking going on!
> View attachment 246508



Wonderful photos! I think they’re sea lions in California, Lena. I am ready to be corrected though


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Are those real seals? (Or sea lions, I can never tell which is which.) It really is soooo beautiful!!!!


I just fact checked my sea lion identification. I was right - sea lions have visible ear flaps, seals don't. So these are sea lions


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
A beautiful, very rainy morning here!
We've had rain all night and it's set for most of the day.
That should really have helped put out the fires!
I'm never going to complain about rain again
(well OK I probably will when our weather returns to normal - but I will certainly appreciate to more now).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> What a beautiful day!!
> The area was packed with tourists from all over the world!!
> My daughter had no idea San Diego was this beautiful!!
> View attachment 246501
> 
> 
> View attachment 246502
> 
> 
> View attachment 246503
> 
> 
> You walk out on the sea wall and the waves crash up.
> View attachment 246504
> 
> 
> On the wall.
> View attachment 246505
> 
> 
> View attachment 246506
> 
> 
> View attachment 246507
> 
> 
> This is for Mark! Tons of kayaking going on!
> View attachment 246508




Perfect! Thanks for sharing your great beach with us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I just fact checked my sea lion identification. I was right - sea lions have visible ear flaps, seals don't. So these are sea lions



I always remember by thinking big African Lions have big floppy ears - like Sea LIONS
Seals - sealed shut....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday All

Will be gone all today getting material for “Today’s Adventure”

*Today’s Adventure - Exploring the Patuxent River, Jug Bay Wetlands Sanctuary & Mount Calvert Park*




Stay Tuned -


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No, "ladies" don't sweat, they glow!


Wahaha ! I only glow when I am the vulcano short time before eruption .... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, Sabine. Hope you are well.


Hi Gillian. Yes I am. Little health problems but not as bad as others have to suffer. Life is good.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> You should come stay with me in the spring.. I love the music as well and even have the horse!


That is a wonderful dream and I would love to stay with you but because of my own animals I am so homebound that I cannot travel.
Thank you so much for your offer, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I took the kids to the Caldwell zoo in Tyler Texas today. My son specifically wanted to see the tortoises and it just happened to be feeding time. I really wish y’all could have heard the conversation between the zoo-keeper and my 4 yr old son when he asked if we knew anything about tortoises... lol
> View attachment 246497
> View attachment 246498


When do you will get your first tortoise ? I think it`ll be soon. 
A big sulcata tortoise ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I really think someone made a mistake on my birth certificate. I couldn't really be that old, could I?


No, you couldn`t. 
But I feel the same. I can be as silly as I was at the age of 16. No idea where the time has gone.
But when you stay young at heart ( like you Yvonne ) you will never get old.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> What a beautiful day!!
> The area was packed with tourists from all over the world!!
> My daughter had no idea San Diego was this beautiful!!
> View attachment 246501
> 
> 
> View attachment 246502
> 
> 
> View attachment 246503
> 
> 
> You walk out on the sea wall and the waves crash up.
> View attachment 246504
> 
> 
> On the wall.
> View attachment 246505
> 
> 
> View attachment 246506
> 
> 
> View attachment 246507
> 
> 
> This is for Mark! Tons of kayaking going on!
> View attachment 246508


Oh, what a wonderful beach and water. I want to be there... swimming !


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Are those real seals? (Or sea lions, I can never tell which is which.) It really is soooo beautiful!!!!



Those are real Seals! Everywhere sunning and swimming with the snorkeled. It’s actually been a big debate over the years about closing of the beach which was man made called “The Children’s Pool” many many years ago. But the seals decided it was a great place for them and their pups. 
During pup season they do block it because some idiots bother or abuse the seals. 
I have video of a pup. I’ll share.


----------



## Momof4

La Jolla has both!


----------



## Momof4

Here’s a friend’s video. She snorkels here about 2x a week. Now all 3 of her kids go too.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> That is a wonderful dream and I would love to stay with you but because of my own animals I am so homebound that I cannot travel.
> Thank you so much for your offer, I really appreciate it.



I understand that completely.. it is very difficult for me to leave as well.. luckily, I usually don’t want too


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> When do you will get your first tortoise ? I think it`ll be soon.
> A big sulcata tortoise ?



I watched this guy on utube! Taking his buddy for a walk & giving children rides! I thought it was great until it got to the end and he got shut in what looked like a giant box [emoji35]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I watched this guy on utube! Taking his buddy for a walk & giving children rides! I thought it was great until it got to the end and he got shut in what looked like a giant box [emoji35]



I’ve seen this one before and watched it again. I never saw a box.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> A beautiful, very rainy morning here!
> We've had rain all night and it's set for most of the day.
> That should really have helped put out the fires!
> I'm never going to complain about rain again
> (well OK I probably will when our weather returns to normal - but I will certainly appreciate to more now).


Same for us too. The rain set in during the meal at the wedding reception (after the photos) and nobody seemed to mind. It has been raining or drizzling in the Midlands (and back home) ever since.

Normally this kind of weather in July would have everyone moaning; instead everyone is so pleased to see it 

After partying until midnight yesterday we took the in-laws to the nearby to the National Motor Museum today. 

JoesDad's father and uncles all worked in the motor industry. They grew up in the area surrounding the Aston Martin factory in Newport Pagnell. Aston Martin is the flash brand driven by James Bond.

My father in law was a draughtsman who trained with Aston Martin and then worked for Vauxhall and British Leyland before moving to draw aeroplanes for Airbus instead. One of the uncles was a carpenter (really!) for Aston Martin They made the full scale models which the panel beaters would use to get accurate measurements for making the bodywork. Another uncle started as a panel beater at Aston Martin and then trained as a design engineer with British Leyland and worked on development and concept.

We took photos of one of the concept cars that the latter uncle was very proud of. He had a hand in the design of the window winding mechanism that could handle curved glass... up to that point cars had flat glass in the door windows.

It's really interesting going to somewhere like this museum with people who actually worked in the industry and knew all about what was on display 

We then had a pub lunch and dropped the in-laws off at their home before heading to our own.

I do hope everone has had a good weekend and that you all have a good qeek next week


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I always remember by thinking big African Lions have big floppy ears - like Sea LIONS
> Seals - sealed shut....



Nice one!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wahaha ! I only glow when I am the vulcano short time before eruption .... LOL !



And then you swipe everyone off their feet?


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! We found our last two of the “six forgotten giants” today. It involved an 11-km hike and of course I did a bit of geocaching along the way. Amazing, after hiking in Canada, how few insects are trying to eat you and few plants are trying to poison you in Denmark! 
“Hill Top Trine”, a geocache, and some art work nearby. 


“Sleeping Louis”, “Hill Top Trine”, and more local art work:


For those who may not know/remember, the Six Forgotten Giants were created by a Danish artist out of scrap wood and placed in woods or nature parks around Copenhagen for people to explore the outdoors.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! We found our last two of the “six forgotten giants” today. It involved an 11-km hike and of course I did a bit of geocaching along the way. Amazing, after hiking in Canada, how few insects are trying to eat you and few plants are trying to poison you in Denmark!
> “Hill Top Trine”, a geocache, and some art work nearby.
> View attachment 246594
> 
> “Sleeping Louis”, “Hill Top Trine”, and more local art work:
> View attachment 246595
> 
> For those who may not know/remember, the Six Forgotten Giants were created by a Danish artist out of scrap wood and placed in woods or nature parks around Copenhagen for people to explore the outdoors.



That is so cool!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Same for us too. The rain set in during the meal at the wedding reception (after the photos) and nobody seemed to mind. It has been raining or drizzling in the Midlands (and back home) ever since.
> 
> Normally this kind of weather in July would have everyone moaning; instead everyone is so pleased to see it
> 
> After partying until midnight yesterday we took the in-laws to the nearby to the National Motor Museum today.
> 
> JoesDad's father and uncles all worked in the motor industry. They grew up in the area surrounding the Aston Martin factory in Newport Pagnell. Aston Martin is the flash brand driven by James Bond.
> 
> My father in law was a draughtsman who trained with Aston Martin and then worked for Vauxhall and British Leyland before moving to draw aeroplanes for Airbus instead. One of the uncles was a carpenter (really!) for Aston Martin They made the full scale models which the panel beaters would use to get accurate measurements for making the bodywork. Another uncle started as a panel beater at Aston Martin and then trained as a design engineer with British Leyland and worked on development and concept.
> 
> We took photos of one of the concept cars that the latter uncle was very proud of. He had a hand in the design of the window winding mechanism that could handle curved glass... up to that point cars had flat glass in the door windows.
> 
> It's really interesting going to somewhere like this museum with people who actually worked in the industry and knew all about what was on display
> 
> We then had a pub lunch and dropped the in-laws off at their home before heading to our own.
> 
> I do hope everone has had a good weekend and that you all have a good qeek next week



I would have enjoyed that too!! 
Aston Martins are a very cool cars!! Not to mention expensive!!!


----------



## JoesMum

I have just seen the news about the devastating wildfires in the USA 

I do hope all our TFO friends are able to stay safe. Take care everyone


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I watched this guy on utube! Taking his buddy for a walk & giving children rides! I thought it was great until it got to the end and he got shut in what looked like a giant box [emoji35]


Poor thing!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Same for us too. The rain set in during the meal at the wedding reception (after the photos) and nobody seemed to mind. It has been raining or drizzling in the Midlands (and back home) ever since.
> 
> Normally this kind of weather in July would have everyone moaning; instead everyone is so pleased to see it
> 
> After partying until midnight yesterday we took the in-laws to the nearby to the National Motor Museum today.
> 
> JoesDad's father and uncles all worked in the motor industry. They grew up in the area surrounding the Aston Martin factory in Newport Pagnell. Aston Martin is the flash brand driven by James Bond.
> 
> My father in law was a draughtsman who trained with Aston Martin and then worked for Vauxhall and British Leyland before moving to draw aeroplanes for Airbus instead. One of the uncles was a carpenter (really!) for Aston Martin They made the full scale models which the panel beaters would use to get accurate measurements for making the bodywork. Another uncle started as a panel beater at Aston Martin and then trained as a design engineer with British Leyland and worked on development and concept.
> 
> We took photos of one of the concept cars that the latter uncle was very proud of. He had a hand in the design of the window winding mechanism that could handle curved glass... up to that point cars had flat glass in the door windows.
> 
> It's really interesting going to somewhere like this museum with people who actually worked in the industry and knew all about what was on display
> 
> We then had a pub lunch and dropped the in-laws off at their home before heading to our own.
> 
> I do hope everone has had a good weekend and that you all have a good qeek next week


Sounds like a great weekend.
My BiL worked for British Leyland in Leyland near Preston itself, but think he was in the bus and coach department. 
He ended up working for Volvo.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! We found our last two of the “six forgotten giants” today. It involved an 11-km hike and of course I did a bit of geocaching along the way. Amazing, after hiking in Canada, how few insects are trying to eat you and few plants are trying to poison you in Denmark!
> “Hill Top Trine”, a geocache, and some art work nearby.
> View attachment 246594
> 
> “Sleeping Louis”, “Hill Top Trine”, and more local art work:
> View attachment 246595
> 
> For those who may not know/remember, the Six Forgotten Giants were created by a Danish artist out of scrap wood and placed in woods or nature parks around Copenhagen for people to explore the outdoors.


They are quite spectacular and well worth the walk to find them.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have just seen the news about the devastating wildfires in the USA
> 
> I do hope all our TFO friends are able to stay safe. Take care everyone


I just saw them, absolutely awful and I too hope everyone is OK.
My thoughts are with all Californians who may be affected and especially to those who have lost family.


----------



## Bambam1989

It is SO very dry here! I filled our wading pool up for my daughter and the dogs to play in and while I was filling it up a snake slithered right up and wanted a drink, I let the hose run on the ground and it took a big drink from a puddle. 
I've also got a praying mantis living by my kitchen door. I noticed her yesterday and gave her a spritz of water from a spray bottle. This morning she was back and was hanging on my thermometer by the door, when she spotted me, started waving her arms around. I went and got the bottle and my phone.. she was thirsty but a bit nervous about the phone getting close.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! We found our last two of the “six forgotten giants” today. It involved an 11-km hike and of course I did a bit of geocaching along the way. Amazing, after hiking in Canada, how few insects are trying to eat you and few plants are trying to poison you in Denmark!
> “Hill Top Trine”, a geocache, and some art work nearby.
> View attachment 246594
> 
> “Sleeping Louis”, “Hill Top Trine”, and more local art work:
> View attachment 246595
> 
> For those who may not know/remember, the Six Forgotten Giants were created by a Danish artist out of scrap wood and placed in woods or nature parks around Copenhagen for people to explore the outdoors.


Those Six Forgotten Giants are absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> It is SO very dry here! I filled our wading pool up for my daughter and the dogs to play in and while I was filling it up a snake slithered right up and wanted a drink, I let the hose run on the ground and it took a big drink from a puddle.
> I've also got a praying mantis living by my kitchen door. I noticed her yesterday and gave her a spritz of water from a spray bottle. This morning she was back and was hanging on my thermometer by the door, when she spotted me, started waving her arms around. I went and got the bottle and my phone.. she was thirsty but a bit nervous about the phone getting close.
> View attachment 246612


Great picture!
I have an image of the praying mantis waving and shouting 'Hey over here! Don't forget me!'
Did you know the females kill the smaller males after mating?
Many people forget that the wildlife, including reptiles and insects, suffer in prolonged dry periods, I have been leaving water out for them.
They should be OK for a while after today's rain.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just popped in to see how everyone is.
Still no Carol today? Does anyone know if she is OK or maybe gone away for the weekend?
It's not like her to not check in.
I had a lovely lunch with my sister's family and enjoyed watching the rain.
What a pity it can't rain every night and be dry in the day.
Looking forward to a cooler week.
Anyway I will bid you all goodnight now 
So take care and have a Happy Monday!
Nos Da


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’ve seen this one before and watched it again. I never saw a box.



I wish I knew how to share the link.. it’s the one where he walks the tortoise around the block..


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Great picture!
> I have an image of the praying mantis waving and shouting 'Hey over here! Don't forget me!'
> Did you know the females kill the smaller males after mating?
> Many people forget that the wildlife, including reptiles and insects, suffer in prolonged dry periods, I have been leaving water out for them.
> They should be OK for a while after today's rain.


Yes, they are true man-eaters!
I have several plant saucers filled with water scattered in my gardens. Every couple of days I water my flower garden and veggie beds too. But it's alot of space and some critters still suffer.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I have just seen the news about the devastating wildfires in the USA
> 
> I do hope all our TFO friends are able to stay safe. Take care everyone



We’ve had two that were about 20 minutes from us. One was behind the SD Safari Park and they were getting crates ready to evacuate! Can you image?!?! 

We almost lost our old house in 07 so I get very anxious and start planning my exit just in case. I have a few apps that I watch. 

I swear my husband is always on a business trip when we have fires around here. We are lucky that we have a DC10 that drops fire retardant. 

The huge one is up north and it is scary!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I wish I knew how to share the link.. it’s the one where he walks the tortoise around the block..



A link from YouTube? I can help.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> A link from YouTube? I can help.



Yes.. I do a search for Sulcata’s and it pulls up pretty quick but I don’t know how to attach it here?? Tell me please!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> A link from YouTube? I can help.



It actually titled “one man and his pet tortoise”


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> A link from YouTube? I can help.







Let’s see if the works..


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Let’s see if the works..



You did it!! I was going to reply!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> You did it!! I was going to reply!!



I have heard that a blind hog will find an acorn every now n then [emoji23]... but now you’ve got to tell me what you think about that tortoises house. Am I just crazy? It’s clear that the man loves his pet... so surely that’s not his only house????


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had two that were about 20 minutes from us. One was behind the SD Safari Park and they were getting crates ready to evacuate! Can you image?!?!
> 
> We almost lost our old house in 07 so I get very anxious and start planning my exit just in case. I have a few apps that I watch.
> 
> I swear my husband is always on a business trip when we have fires around here. We are lucky that we have a DC10 that drops fire retardant.
> 
> The huge one is up north and it is scary!!


That sounds very scary


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It is is still grey and a bit damp here. There are signs of green in my lawn already. It is amazing how one day od rain can let it recover from being parched so quickly.

Lots of chores to cwtch up on today, so I'll be in and oit of the CDR. I hope you are all OK. 

* Shouts * COOOOOOEEEEEE! CAROL! HAVE YOU GOT LOST IN THE CELLAR?

I do hope Carol hasn't been caught by the wool spider, if she exists. Carol is the only southern hemisphere occupant of the CDR, and the only one habing winter, and the Wool Spidr may be trying to make her wear ALL that woollen underwear she has been stockpiling


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It is SO very dry here! I filled our wading pool up for my daughter and the dogs to play in and while I was filling it up a snake slithered right up and wanted a drink, I let the hose run on the ground and it took a big drink from a puddle.
> I've also got a praying mantis living by my kitchen door. I noticed her yesterday and gave her a spritz of water from a spray bottle. This morning she was back and was hanging on my thermometer by the door, when she spotted me, started waving her arms around. I went and got the bottle and my phone.. she was thirsty but a bit nervous about the phone getting close.
> View attachment 246612



That’s so kind of you! I would freak out at both the snake and the — horror of horrors — praying mantis.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
My thoughts are with everyone in California. Is there a thread for TFO members to check in and tell us if they’re alright? 
Also, @CarolM, we miss you!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hey guys, how are we all doing?
I feel sorry for Merlin at the moment as the torrential downpours have prevented him from wanting to come out, just a grumpy head poking from the straw!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> We say garden here in SA and lawn refers to the grass portion of the garden. Coyotes = Wild Dogs? and gophers would probably be moles (or at least that would be the closest we would have to it I think).


Do you get moles where you are? They aren't common per say around here but I have seen their hills on my travels before!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62 said:


> So far so good. I don`t want to complain.
> And you ?


Good, sorry I didn't reply sooner, how are the bananas doing?


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys, how are we all doing?
> I feel sorry for Merlin at the moment as the torrential downpours have prevented him from wanting to come out, just a grumpy head poking from the straw!


Check the temperatures. You may need to adjust the lighting for torts kept indoors. For those outdoors - a couple of hiurs under a lamp to start their day is the way forward.

Cool and damp weather is where Respiratory Infection takes hold, so it is important to intervene.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Do you get moles where you are? They aren't common per say around here but I have seen their hills on my travels before!


Try going to Derbyshire - I have never seen so many mole hills as in the peak district! They prefer damp ground, so they'll have dug deep and be less obvious in this weather

@CarolM Gophers and Prairie Dogs are burrowing mammals but nothing like what we call moles here in the UK.


----------



## EllieMay

I have a huge problem with moles! They are so many that a good rain collapses their tunnels and leaves huge crevices & washouts all over my land

Good morning all & happy Monday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!! I hoped you would win


Yeah, me to, I didn't want to have to send a prize to anyone else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And the 100k winner is Lena @Kristoff! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji322][emoji898][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Now I am picturing you wearing animal skins and a big bat.[emoji33] [emoji33]


Wearing a big bat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 232555
> 
> Boy, we do talk, don’t we?


And have continued to do so!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Congratulations to whoever won!!
> My phone said Adam as well!
> I remember when CDR started!! It’s done so well and has so many wonderful people chatting in the dark!!! You guys rock !!!


You're one of "You guys"! 
You rock too, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The apps are reflecting the browser with Adam at the 100K post
> 
> I understand some moderation may have affected the result which is rather irritating.
> 
> In defence of the mods, they may not have realised the impact.
> 
> As a moderator in my other forum, I see all the posts, even the deleted ones. The post and page count I see is completely different to what ordinary members see due to this.
> 
> Being very technically ept, I know this and would have left well alone. However, it is possible... probable even... that the mods had no idea what the impact was going to be.
> 
> It was thoughtless, but probably not malicious.
> 
> I propose we consider Lena the winner ... and the Dark Lord also a winner as we wouldn’t have 100,000 posts of friendship without him.
> 
> I am afraid, I am getting increasingly sad as this month progresses. The first anniversary of the death of my next door neighbour yesterday reminded me hard that we will have been without Joe for a year shortly [emoji22]
> 
> I hope everyone is around for hugs and to cheer me up.


ooops! 
Sorry, Linda. 
I'm here now if that helps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*My Journey to The Cold Dark Room.
*
When I rescued Tidgy, i stopped off at a cyber-cafe on the way home and checked as many tortoise information sources as possible. This Tortoise Forum became the main base for my tortoise learning. 
I didn't join until years later, when Tidgy had a problem with a leg, that thankfully wasn't serious. 
I soon joined in the fun over on Pretend Chat, but then had one of my hissy fits, threw the toys out of the pram and established the Cold Dark Room as a place to sulk. 
I like sulking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Does the Jellyfish look like this?
> 
> View attachment 232606


The lime flavour ones, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Annnnddddd this one is for Adam!!!
> 
> View attachment 232611


Hmmmm.
Are you saying I'm a duck ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or, as another saying goes,
> Don’t eat too much cake —
> Or your tummy will ache
> 
> No, that’s not the one I was looking for...


i think it was Marie-Antoinette who said,
" Let them eat cheese".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, that`s not true for me because I really have a wonderful voice and I love it to sing.... and other people told me more than one time that they love listening to me when I sing.


I can confirm this is true!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Personally, I really like the idea of our fearless leader being the first then the 100,000th person to make a post in the thread. It's only fitting! And it's only fair to Lena, who saw her post with the number 100,000 next to it, to also be a winner.
> 
> We had a bit of turmoil on the Chat thread when we did the 100,000 thing too. I guess things like this really mean a lot to people.


They do. 
And there's always someone who think's it would be highly amusing to spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings All, lots going on (as usual)

Quick trip report from exploring Maryland’s Patuxent River.

We started off Sunday morning on the river from an area called *Selby’s Landing,* headed south and east a few miles and then cut up into Mataponi Creek (named after local native Indians). Lots of flowering plants, including water lillies and water hibiscus - also known here as Marsh Mallow. The best thing in full “bloom” was the wild rice that has taken over these marshy areas. The rice was planted many years ago by Fish and Game authorities to encourage birdlife and water fowl.

*Wooden Bridge Spanning Mataponi Creek with Glowing Wild Rice*




We kept paddling well past this wooden bridge into areas only reachable by kayak during high tide periods. Yes, even this far away from the Chesapeake Bay the navigable waters are influenced by the tides.

The waters at the distant end are slowed considerably by thick marsh grasses and blooming algae, rice fields as well as industrious beavers that find these remote areas perfect for damming.

*Crossing Over a Small Beaver Dam in Progress*





With our exploration of Matoponi Creek complete, we circumnavigated a small island and headed back up the main Patuxent River channel for many miles. Along the way we spotted Snowy White Egrets, Ospreys still with their young, American Bald Eagles, Great Blue Herons, Kingfishers, and tons of Red Winged Blackbirds. Additionally, we were treated to schools of jumping fish and the occasional splashing carp, catfish and bass that were all jumping to devour bugs on the calm waters.

After what seemed like a long, hot paddle, our lunch destination - Mt. Calvert House - was in view.




We soon landed to the right of the estate, enjoyed our sack lunches in the shade, then took some time to explore the Stately Home.





Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. Info - Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. *Info*: https://www.findyourchesapeake.com/places/mount-calvert-historical-and-archaeological-park

After lunch and our quick look of the house and grounds, we headed even further up the River to where it branches into smaller shaded waters called the West Branch.

We took some time to paddle further upstream until fallen trees and debris completely blocked our way.

*Time to turn and head back home*




The End.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Our rains have induced a lot of grass, weeds and flowers!
> 
> Quick short video of our Sully snacking



I hear “Gone in 60 seconds” is a movie about a Sulcata’s lunch... 
Not to interfere with Adam’s catching up, but I haven’t been able to watch the recent videos until now.


----------



## Moozillion

WELCOME HOME, ADAAAAAMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Singing against the heat ...
> No, only a joke.
> 
> It is a very sad song. To be as poor as someone can be and 500 hundred miles away from home ....
> Please listen to me newest covered song:



I was just able to watch this! Thank you for another beautiful song, Sabine! You have a lovely voice, and btw red suits you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well. Rue's substrate has been changed. I totally cleaned out the old. It was actually too wet. So that might have been part of the problem. I put in completely new substrate. Rue seems a little happier. But we will see how it goes tomorrow. I made it a little bumpy to make it a little bit more interesting for Rue.
> View attachment 232618


Nice enclosure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I understand that. But I also understand Adam's point. Besides my Mama always said if you don't have something nice to say then don't say anything at all. So maybe he is exercising restraint and refraining from saying anything. Anyway I say let us carry on as normal and enjoy our silly posts and not forget to include the one legged pirate and the leprechaun or Montgomery and Silly and Willy, nevermind poking the Jellyfish and trying to keep the meerkat from plotting with the ghost shrimp.


Quite right. 
Any response from me at that time would have resulted in me getting myself banned, i feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Someone is glad to be home...
> 
> View attachment 232690


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 232726
> 
> Got this today.


CONGRATULATIONS ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Could it be diamonds?


Cold and white?
My toes, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I hope this thread does not collapse


It won't and didn't. 
It's you lovely lot that make the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and changing topics a bit, anyone have a countdown for upcoming FIFA Worldcup in 12 locations throughout Russia?
> 
> Less than 100 days to go til the first match
> 
> View attachment 232769


That sounds interesting!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am very glad that you feel so comfortable with us. And you have become important to us as well. You are part of the family and don't ever feel that you cannot come here to talk. There are lots of sensible people here and not so sensible people as well. But all in all it is a good balance. Good night Dan, sweat dreams and sleep tight. Glad you are part of the family besides one day when I win the lottery I am going to need an aviation expert.


They're the same people. 
The sensible ones and the not so sensible ones, I mean.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whity and Blue say Hello!!
> View attachment 232809
> View attachment 232810


Fantastic!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That sounds interesting!



Wonder who will win? Any guesses?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dipa said:


> Happy MOTHER'S day


And welcome to the Cold Dark Room ! ! ! !
I'm a bat, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dipa said:


> My name is Dipa
> It means light or Lamp in english
> Good to see you too here


Hello, Dipa, I like to fly around lamps. 
When they're lit, anyway.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I understand that completely.. it is very difficult for me to leave as well.. luckily, I usually don’t want too


I love my home really much and I am satisfied with what I have, only sometimes I want a short break on a sunny beach. 
Maybe in a few years when I have less cats I can do short trips in Germany to the beach. 
When I was a child my parents drove every summer for holidays to the Baltic Sea. That`s why I miss this way to do holidays now.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a friend’s video. She snorkels here about 2x a week. Now all 3 of her kids go too.


a wonderful example that wild animals and people can live near together. I thinkk the sea lions love human watching too !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Our TV is not connected so I’m very much out of the loop.  I used to follow the World Cup pretty closely as a teenager. Then life happened.


My TV is also not connected.
This is a good thing.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! We found our last two of the “six forgotten giants” today. It involved an 11-km hike and of course I did a bit of geocaching along the way. Amazing, after hiking in Canada, how few insects are trying to eat you and few plants are trying to poison you in Denmark!
> “Hill Top Trine”, a geocache, and some art work nearby.
> View attachment 246594
> 
> “Sleeping Louis”, “Hill Top Trine”, and more local art work:
> View attachment 246595
> 
> For those who may not know/remember, the Six Forgotten Giants were created by a Danish artist out of scrap wood and placed in woods or nature parks around Copenhagen for people to explore the outdoors.


You have funny sculptures in Denmark !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I've just popped in to see how everyone is.
> Still no Carol today? Does anyone know if she is OK or maybe gone away for the weekend?
> It's not like her to not check in.
> I had a lovely lunch with my sister's family and enjoyed watching the rain.
> What a pity it can't rain every night and be dry in the day.
> Looking forward to a cooler week.
> Anyway I will bid you all goodnight now
> So take care and have a Happy Monday!
> Nos Da


I don`t know where Carol is. It is very unnusual that she isn`t online for a longer period. I hope she is fine.
@CarolM where are you ? Are you okay ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I wish I could hit "like" more than once.


You can.
It takes the first like away, so then you can like the post again! 
As many times as you like!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had two that were about 20 minutes from us. One was behind the SD Safari Park and they were getting crates ready to evacuate! Can you image?!?!
> 
> We almost lost our old house in 07 so I get very anxious and start planning my exit just in case. I have a few apps that I watch.
> 
> I swear my husband is always on a business trip when we have fires around here. We are lucky that we have a DC10 that drops fire retardant.
> 
> The huge one is up north and it is scary!!


Fires are very scary ! Stay safe.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, me to, I didn't want to have to send a prize to anyone else.



Adam!!!!! About flipping time too!!!! 

I hope you have managed to get all your work out of the way and that all is well with you, wifey, Tidgy and SPLAT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Adam will have a lot of catching up to do, but we all know about his prodigious ability!


Only 12,800 posts to go!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *
> I like sulking.*


*
Don’t you just? [emoji849][emoji23]
*


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I have a huge problem with moles! They are so many that a good rain collapses their tunnels and leaves huge crevices & washouts all over my land
> 
> Good morning all & happy Monday!


Are the moles there where the horses graze ? I always experienced that moles don`t like the trampling sound of horses on their heads.... and disappear where no horses graze.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All, lots going on (as usual)
> 
> Quick trip report from exploring Maryland’s Patuxent River.
> 
> We started off Sunday morning on the river from an area called *Selby’s Landing,* headed south and east a few miles and then cut up into Mataponi Creek (named after local native Indians). Lots of flowering plants, including water lillies and water hibiscus - also known here as Marsh Mallow. The best thing in full “bloom” was the wild rice that has taken over these marshy areas. The rice was planted many years ago by Fish and Game authorities to encourage birdlife and water fowl.
> 
> *Wooden Bridge Spanning Mataponi Creek with Glowing Wild Rice*
> 
> View attachment 246636
> 
> 
> We kept paddling well past this wooden bridge into areas only reachable by kayak during high tide periods. Yes, even this far away from the Chesapeake Bay the navigable waters are influenced by the tides.
> 
> The waters at the distant end are slowed considerably by thick marsh grasses and blooming algae, rice fields as well as industrious beavers that find these remote areas perfect for damming.
> 
> *Crossing Over a Small Beaver Dam in Progress*
> 
> View attachment 246637
> 
> 
> 
> With our exploration of Matoponi Creek complete, we circumnavigated a small island and headed back up the main Patuxent River channel for many miles. Along the way we spotted Snowy White Egrets, Ospreys still with their young, American Bald Eagles, Great Blue Herons, Kingfishers, and tons of Red Winged Blackbirds. Additionally, we were treated to schools of jumping fish and the occasional splashing carp, catfish and bass that were all jumping to devour bugs on the calm waters.
> 
> After what seemed like a long, hot paddle, our lunch destination - Mt. Calvert House - was in view.
> 
> View attachment 246638
> 
> 
> We soon landed to the right of the estate, enjoyed our sack lunches in the shade, then took some time to explore the Stately Home.
> 
> View attachment 246639
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. Info - Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. *Info*: https://www.findyourchesapeake.com/places/mount-calvert-historical-and-archaeological-park
> 
> After lunch and our quick look of the house and grounds, we headed even further up the River to where it branches into smaller shaded waters called the West Branch.
> 
> We took some time to paddle further upstream until fallen trees and debris completely blocked our way.
> 
> *Time to turn and head back home*
> 
> View attachment 246640
> 
> 
> The End.



Wonderful once more, Mark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kellygirl64 said:


> Poor armadillo, I'm a big girl you know !! Do they squeak when flattened ? Is your pirate's name Peg ? Or Lefty ? Woody ? Not Speedy, tho, I'm sure. I'd be green with envy if a Leprechaun brought me a grasshopper with solid gold, crushed ice, liquid removed, please. And wouldn't that make me just a bit richer then ? I'm feeling better already. Do penguins still look drunk when they waddle if you're on a ship and the waters are wavy as you pass by ? Hmmm. Hello, Silly, Willy and the missing one. What's his name ? Oh, right, Nil-ly. Coffe and tea, ok with me. I've never seen a mustache of cheese, but plenty of cheesy mustaches. Wink. Hedgehogs are spiky guinea-pigs to me. Can never tell the difference. If your jellyfish lamp fails, I know a Kellyfish equally full of light !! Corners are simple creases that hurt when you hit them while walking in the dark but they also help you go in another direction, which in the dark is helpful, unless you like being in the corner, in the dark. You can stay there, ok, but carry this Kellyfish light, I promise you'll now love being in the corner !! Wool Spiders, I fear not !! Perhaps I'm itching to meet Her ? Have I been cautious enough ? I hate being censored. Hey Woody, where's my drink ?!?!


That's the ticket. 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder who will win? Any guesses?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you're going to fit right in with this group of nut jobs, Kelly.


Nut jobs ? ? ?
Us ? ? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Stares are in corner 6. If you go take plenty of lights maybe a jellyfish or two. The also like a maze down there so I recomend marking your trail. I got lost when I went and ended back up here with a new pair of wool underwear I did not have on before. [emoji33]


Ha! 
Oh, I've missed you guys.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What does daylight savings actually do?


Annoy people, mostly.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All, lots going on (as usual)
> 
> Quick trip report from exploring Maryland’s Patuxent River.
> 
> We started off Sunday morning on the river from an area called *Selby’s Landing,* headed south and east a few miles and then cut up into Mataponi Creek (named after local native Indians). Lots of flowering plants, including water lillies and water hibiscus - also known here as Marsh Mallow. The best thing in full “bloom” was the wild rice that has taken over these marshy areas. The rice was planted many years ago by Fish and Game authorities to encourage birdlife and water fowl.
> 
> *Wooden Bridge Spanning Mataponi Creek with Glowing Wild Rice*
> 
> View attachment 246636
> 
> 
> We kept paddling well past this wooden bridge into areas only reachable by kayak during high tide periods. Yes, even this far away from the Chesapeake Bay the navigable waters are influenced by the tides.
> 
> The waters at the distant end are slowed considerably by thick marsh grasses and blooming algae, rice fields as well as industrious beavers that find these remote areas perfect for damming.
> 
> *Crossing Over a Small Beaver Dam in Progress*
> 
> View attachment 246637
> 
> 
> 
> With our exploration of Matoponi Creek complete, we circumnavigated a small island and headed back up the main Patuxent River channel for many miles. Along the way we spotted Snowy White Egrets, Ospreys still with their young, American Bald Eagles, Great Blue Herons, Kingfishers, and tons of Red Winged Blackbirds. Additionally, we were treated to schools of jumping fish and the occasional splashing carp, catfish and bass that were all jumping to devour bugs on the calm waters.
> 
> After what seemed like a long, hot paddle, our lunch destination - Mt. Calvert House - was in view.
> 
> View attachment 246638
> 
> 
> We soon landed to the right of the estate, enjoyed our sack lunches in the shade, then took some time to explore the Stately Home.
> 
> View attachment 246639
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. Info - Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. *Info*: https://www.findyourchesapeake.com/places/mount-calvert-historical-and-archaeological-park
> 
> After lunch and our quick look of the house and grounds, we headed even further up the River to where it branches into smaller shaded waters called the West Branch.
> 
> We took some time to paddle further upstream until fallen trees and debris completely blocked our way.
> 
> *Time to turn and head back home*
> 
> View attachment 246640
> 
> 
> The End.


Looks like a wonderful and interesting tour. Mount Calvert looks very British to me.
Have you seen beavers on your trip ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Moves the clocks back an hour in the autumn and forward and hour in spring.
> 
> It was supposed to make the mornings lighter for workers in the winter months. The practicality in most places is that
> 
> - the country/time zone is so big that it makes little difference to those in the extreme north ,(Northern Hemisphere) or South (Southern Hemisphere) as the days are too short anyway
> 
> - the whole thing was decided before electric lighting was common and when people worked in more manual (often outdoor jobs)
> 
> - farmers hate it. To quote a farmer my parents knew who flatly refused to change his clocks "The cows don't understand"
> 
> - half the country can't remember which way the clocks go (spring forward, fall back)


And we get it four times a year, here. 
Madness!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I was just able to watch this! Thank you for another beautiful song, Sabine! You have a lovely voice, and btw red suits you. [emoji173]️


Thank you very much Lena. I love blue, red and black color or a combination of these 3.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Looks like a wonderful and interesting tour. Mount Calvert looks very British to me.
> Have you seen beavers on your trip ?



Not on yesterday’s trip, but yes we have come across beavers lots of times, especially in these fresh water creeks and rivers. If they have their youg about, the parents will often swim out and SPLASH their tails to scare peeps away.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Not on yesterday’s trip, but yes we have come across beavers lots of times, especially in these fresh water creeks and rivers. If they have their youg about, the parents will often swim out and SPLASH their tails to scare peeps away.


I like beavers. They are funny animals. Are they protected against hunting in America ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena, Carol and anyone else that’s awake
> 
> RIP old friend
> View attachment 232941
> 
> 
> And a few of my favourite photos
> 
> Attacking his favourite enemy
> View attachment 232942
> 
> 
> Demonstrating how he let himself into the house. Steps were never a problem
> View attachment 232943
> 
> 
> Enjoying our clematis
> View attachment 232944
> 
> 
> Getting stuck into some lettuce. He didn’t get it often as he basically ate garden.
> View attachment 232945
> 
> View attachment 232946


Never, never, never forgotten.

Bless you, Joe.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Are the moles there where the horses graze ? I always experienced that moles don`t like the trampling sound of horses on their heads.... and disappear where no horses graze.



They don’t mind my horses at all.. I am constantly watching for holes to fill.. scared one of my horses will get an injury to their leg.. so far, they seem to be pretty wise looking out..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Goooood mooooooorning CDR roomies.
> I hope you all slept well in your rainy, snowy corners.


Tisn't rainy or snowy in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I want to introduce you to a person you might know ......
> View attachment 232967
> 
> 
> Thank you Carol.


Sherpa Tensing?


----------



## Momof4

Who’s this stranger Adam?

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just received this not so happy to me bulletin;
> Hawking at NASA, 1980s
> Born
> Stephen William Hawking
> 8 January 1942
> Oxford, Oxfordshire, England
> Died
> 13 March 2018 (aged 76)
> Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, England


He lived decades longer than was predicted and achieved a great deal. 
And he loved Doctor Who. 
He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Yvonne G

rjamesbeasley said:


> Do you get moles where you are? They aren't common per say around here but I have seen their hills on my travels before!


No moles here, but we have ground squirrels, which are worse!



Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, me to, I didn't want to have to send a prize to anyone else.


*YEA!!!! Our fearless leader is back!!!!!
*


Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Journey to The Cold Dark Room.
> 
> When I rescued Tidgy, i stopped off at a cyber-cafe on the way home and checked as many tortoise information sources as possible. This Tortoise Forum became the main base for my tortoise learning.
> I didn't join until years later, when Tidgy had a problem with a leg, that thankfully wasn't serious.
> I soon joined in the fun over on Pretend Chat, but then had one of my hissy fits, threw the toys out of the pram and established the Cold Dark Room as a place to sulk.
> I like sulking.


We don't like it when you sulk. Of course, it is the leader's prerogative, but we still don't like it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I'll leave you with a quote from Stephen Hawking before I head to my meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Make that your mantra


As a paleontologist i tend to spend my time looking down at my feet.
That's science too.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I have heard that a blind hog will find an acorn every now n then [emoji23]... but now you’ve got to tell me what you think about that tortoises house. Am I just crazy? It’s clear that the man loves his pet... so surely that’s not his only house????



It doesn’t bother has much as it should. I definitely don’t like it but I know in some countries they do things differently. He does look healthy and has had him for many years so I guess this is all the tort knows. 

Since it was just a glimpse of their lives I’m choosing to think he has a place to graze and this is just his night box.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies hope all is well


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Fires are very scary ! Stay safe.



Thanks, all our fires are out now. 
It’s the huge one up north that is so devastating. 100,000 acres and 700 structures burned and a few deaths. 

We need some rain so bad!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes ! It is fixed in my brain.
> A tortoise for Lena in the the next TORTOISE and the sign she could buy by herself.
> Which tortoise you would prefer ? A cute little greek tortoise or two like these ones ? ( they are my ones )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233039
> 
> 
> View attachment 233040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADAM ! @Tidgy's Dad
> Lena *must be* my next TORTOISE partner.


Tidgy and my fossils will be making the draw this year. 
Zak will be there to make sure it's all fair. 
So, you'll have to bribe them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My three bigger sullies: Leo, Matilda and Valentine
> 
> View attachment 233045
> 
> 
> View attachment 233046
> 
> 
> View attachment 233047
> 
> 
> View attachment 233049
> 
> 
> View attachment 233050
> 
> 
> View attachment 233051
> 
> 
> View attachment 233052


Lots of lovelies! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And more !



Bee62 said:


> New pics, taken today of growing dinosaurs in my house:
> 
> Negra my redfoot yellowhead tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 233041
> 
> 
> View attachment 233042
> 
> 
> *Look at these red scales on her feet and butt. Like the feet and butt are burning ! The German name of the tortoise is "Köhler Schildkröte" because these red scales look like glowing coal. And the "Köhler" in German is the charcoal maker.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 233043


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 233044
> My little Hermanns: Their names are Lena & Lenus in loving memory of the torts that I owned when I was a child.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyy. It is raining.
> View attachment 233066


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is it still raining?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks, all our fires are out now.
> It’s the huge one up north that is so devastating. 100,000 acres and 700 structures burned and a few deaths.
> 
> We need some rain so bad!!
> 
> View attachment 246645


Yes, this one is causing lots of smoke in our air here.

I see our leader has gone back to the time when he first went away and is reading and answering all the posts in order. At this rate we may not really get to talk to him for another two weeks or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your walk in the fresh air. I am enjoying the smell of rain.


Petrichor!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> My Lil Clunker is enjoying his soak a little too much again.
> It has been 50minutes in the tub[emoji57]
> View attachment 233070
> View attachment 233071


Adorable! 
I've missed all the torts, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!


SNAP ! ! ! !
If you can say that several months after the event.


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies hope all is well


Hello Laura! Two old friends turning up together  It is a good day


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning all. With all this cold, dark, windy, rainy weather we all have been having, we plan to make this good looking vegetarian Moroccan stew. Lots of other good looking recipes at this link if you want to try some other dishes.
> 
> 
> https://www.livinglou.com/moroccan-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> View attachment 233099


Interesting. 
Looks lovely, but I've never encountered vegetarian stew here. 
Usually, if someone says they are a vegetarian they are given extra meat as the hosts are being generous as they think the only reason would be you can't afford to but meat. 
If you do manage to finally convince them, they will serve you vegetables in meat juices or meat sauces, or cooked in meat fat.
They just don't get it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> For Adam, That`s an early armadillo
> @Tidgy's Dad


Here is a scute of a Glyptodon from my collection.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hello Laura! Two old friends turning up together  It is a good day



Hi Linda r u ok yourself


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Hi Linda r u ok yourself


I'm doing well, thank you.

I have made a batch of Welsh Cakes, a big pot of soup and a big pan of bolognaise sauce all of which are heading for the freezer. (You can tell it is cooler today  ) I have also done the ironing , so I can definitely polish my halo too 

How are you doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Imagine them undressed and wearing a thong. They won't stay normal then.


Well, John actually does this.
@johnandjade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think not. The armadillos can`t reach up to where the yellyfish are floating.
> I think it was Adam. When he disappeared he took a lot of yellyfish with him. That makes it so dark in here.
> @Tidgy's Dad


Not me. 
We have electricity in Morocco. 
Sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

katieandiggy said:


> Hey Joesmum, we have snow predictions too! Not looking forward to it at all.we were snowed in for about 5 days with the last beast from the east!


Hello, Katie and Diggy, and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room, heartfelt, if somewhat belated. 
Do you have any cheese, please?
I'm feeling a bit peckish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yuk! They’re saying this one shouldn’t be as bad. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hello Katie and welcome to the CDR.


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Pull up an armadillo, help yourself to some coffee and relax. If you don’t like coffee the one legged pirate should be able to find you something else.
> 
> We are an international bunch of nutters* who chat, pun, tease and generally support each other.
> 
> The coffee table armadillo is called Montgomery. The leprechaun is sulking since he got sacked and the one-legged pirate got reinstated. The glowing jellyfish will help you find your way around, but do be careful not to trip over the hedgehogs.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) got a bit over enthusiastic with knitting socks during the last snow, she forgets we only have 2 legs each, so if you’re cold try to find corner 6 and they’re all there.
> 
> We’re generally on first name terms here - I’m Linda
> 
> *Officially labelled as such by moderator Yvonne and proud of it


Much better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sesel said:


> Actually, in the Bible, Saturday is the 7th day and Sunday the 1st day of the week


Yeah, and in the Quran, too, I believe. 
For me the first day of the week is Wednesday. 
Don't suppose you've got any cheese?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

katieandiggy said:


> View attachment 233178
> 
> 
> It’s a lovely day in London Town!


Oh, I do like Big Ben's (The Clock Tower of the Houses of Parliament if you prefer) new pagoda look. 
Very fetching.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Three guesses on who I am waiting on this morning...
> [emoji217] [emoji217] [emoji217]
> Im going to eat breakfast while I wait, mmm bagels with cream cheese.
> Darn, the thought of cheese has made me miss Adam
> @Tidgy's Dad


Thanks. 
I don't suppose you have any cream cheese and bagels left?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BevSmith said:


> Lookit!
> View attachment 233223


Stunning ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I see my granddaughter just joined the Forum (she has a box turtle). Now I have to be careful how I talk and what I say.


Ban her ! ! ! !


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It doesn’t bother has much as it should. I definitely don’t like it but I know in some countries they do things differently. He does look healthy and has had him for many years so I guess this is all the tort knows.
> 
> Since it was just a glimpse of their lives I’m choosing to think he has a place to graze and this is just his night box.



Good perspective. I always tell my daughter (teenager ) that happiness is a choice... guess I need to get with the program[emoji15]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning roommates. Soooo Scooby-Doo is such a character - he is now home with us and Miley and him get on so well. He has already tired her out. Bella is not so sure about him and he totally ignored thw tortoise. He won't be allowed near the tortoises unless i am there. So Don't worry. Here are some pictures of him and Miley. And one of Bella and him checking each other out. Lol
> View attachment 233256
> View attachment 233257
> View attachment 233258
> View attachment 233259


Nice doggies! 
Glad you got the one sorted and he's settled in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’ll be lurking, if at all, until Monday or so. Just lost my aunt.


Very sorry to here this, Lena. 
My condolences.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Only about 12,200 posts to go! 
I'm off for a kip.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only about 12,200 posts to go!
> I'm off for a kip.



Chat with you in a couple of weeks [emoji85]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, this one is causing lots of smoke in our air here.
> 
> I see our leader has gone back to the time when he first went away and is reading and answering all the posts in order. At this rate we may not really get to talk to him for another two weeks or so.



Just saw an update that it has grown to 230,000 acres and 8 people have lost their lives. 
Do you have ashes?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had two that were about 20 minutes from us. One was behind the SD Safari Park and they were getting crates ready to evacuate! Can you image?!?!
> 
> We almost lost our old house in 07 so I get very anxious and start planning my exit just in case. I have a few apps that I watch.
> 
> I swear my husband is always on a business trip when we have fires around here. We are lucky that we have a DC10 that drops fire retardant.
> 
> The huge one is up north and it is scary!!



Stay safe!


----------



## Lyn W

Welcome back Adam!!
Long time no not see!
Hope you and Wifey and Tidgy are well!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only 12,800 posts to go!


You should be sponsored!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a scute of a Glyptodon from my collection.
> View attachment 246656
> View attachment 246657
> View attachment 246658


They look like some cookies I once tried baking!
Probably same texture and taste too!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing well, thank you.
> 
> I have made a batch of Welsh Cakes, a big pot of soup and a big pan of bolognaise sauce all of which are heading for the freezer. (You can tell it is cooler today  ) I have also done the ironing , so I can definitely polish my halo too
> 
> How are you doing?
> View attachment 246659


Mmmmm....... they look delicious.
I used to pinch the ones my Mum made while they were still warm - yummy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, John actually does this.
> @johnandjade


Still not recovered from those photos!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Thanks, all our fires are out now.
> It’s the huge one up north that is so devastating. 100,000 acres and 700 structures burned and a few deaths.
> 
> We need some rain so bad!!
> 
> View attachment 246645


The news just showed footage of the fire.
I can't imagine how terrible it must be to have that in your area.
Our fires were bad enough but that is so frightening.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Mmmmm....... they look delicious.
> I used to pinch the ones my Mum made while they were still warm - yummy!!!


They are best when warm, I agree


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening everyone.
Hope Monday has been good to you.
No sign of the police yet, so not been able to do anything about my next door vandals yet.
Maybe they are hoping I will calm down and they won't have to intervene.

Great to see Adam back but looks like he will be a bit busy catching up on missed posts from the last however long!!?
So may not get any sense out of him for a while - if ever!
But still good to know he's around and about in the dark somewhere!!

My sister is on her way up to try and persuade to take a dog that one of her friends wants to give away, a Pomeranian but as much as I would love a dog to walk - especially when dandie hunting - not sure it's the right sort or time for me.
Anyway will catch you later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Mmmmm....... they look delicious.
> I used to pinch the ones my Mum made while they were still warm - yummy!!!



Yes, those cakes look great. I remember having a few of these on a cold, rainy day while visiting a slate mine in Wales.. it was one of the few morsels available that day at the on-site cafe.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> They look like some cookies I once tried baking!
> Probably same texture and taste too!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening everyone.
> Hope Monday has been good to you.
> No sign of the police yet, so not been able to do anything about my next door vandals yet.
> Maybe they are hoping I will calm down and they won't have to intervene.
> 
> Great to see Adam back but looks like he will be a bit busy catching up on missed posts from the last however long!!?
> So may not get any sense out of him for a while - if ever!
> But still good to know he's around and about in the dark somewhere!!
> 
> My sister is on her way up to try and persuade to take a dog that one of her friends wants to give away, a Pomeranian but as much as I would love a dog to walk - especially when dandie hunting - not sure it's the right sort or time for me.
> Anyway will catch you later.
> TTFN



Hmm. A proper guard dog against the neighbors and unwelcome cats could be a solution...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, those cakes look great. I remember having a few of these on a cold, rainy day while visiting a slate mine in Wales.. it was one of the few morsels available that day at the on-site cafe.


They are practically a staple in Wales 
Were you visiting a slate mine in Blaenau Ffestiniog in North Wales?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

katieandiggy said:


> wow that looks like quite a storm.
> 
> In the UK we do not do well with anything weather wise other than ‘normal’ if there is snow the whole country come to a standstill.
> 
> In fact, the train I get to work each day has a different excuse for why is cancelled/ late for every weather scenario... including.... melting rails, slippery rails, wrong type of rain, sun in the wrong place in the sky to name a few!


Lightning strikes effecting the point controls?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hmm. A proper guard dog against the neighbors and unwelcome cats could be a solution...


He was a beautiful 1 year old dog called Simba - looked like a fox and very friendly and made himself at home straight away.
He seemed quite calm and has basic training.
Lola was in bed so didn't disturb him to do the tort test - at a distance of course.
My sisters dog who stays with me occasionally ignores Lola and will walk away if Lola goes toward the gate separating them.
I don't know how another dog would react though.
Simba is a smallish pedigree but being given free to a good home and they will have him neutered.
I am going to have him on Thursday to see how we get on but most importantly how he would be seeing Lola.
Lots to think about!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They are practically a staple in Wales



But with no generally agreed recipe: mixed dried fruit or raisins? Cinnamon or none? Extra sugar sprinked with sugar or not.

Mum's recipe has mixed dried fruit (sultanas, raisins, currants and peel), no spice and no sugar sprinkled on top. There is sugar in the welsh cake, but not on top... That would make it too sweet for accompanying cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Isn't that where the vampires and werewolves live?


No.
But Yeti.





And Cybermen




And giant rats.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lightning strikes effecting the point controls?


Yup - that's been the latest


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> If we get many more roommates in the CDR, we might think about bunk beds.
> Good morning, all!


No.
Double decker armadillos.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> He was a beautiful 1 year old dog called Simba - looked like a fox and very friendly and made himself at home straight away.
> He seemed quite calm and has basic training.
> Lola was in bed so didn't disturb him to do the tort test - at a distance of course.
> My sisters dog who stays with me occasionally ignores Lola and will walk away if Lola goes toward the gate separating them.
> I don't know how another dog would react though.
> Simba is a smallish pedigree but being given free to a good home and they will have him neutered.
> I am going to have him on Thursday to see how we get on but most importantly how he would be seeing Lola.
> Lots to think about!



You’re lucky you get to “test” him out.
Did you get a picture? I bet he’s so cute!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Bee!
> I was busy with work much of the day. Then at 3:00 I had to drive Jacques to her check up appointment with the vet in New Orleans, which is a 45 minute drive. Their office was SUPER BUSY: ahead of me in the waiting room were an African Grey parrot, 3 ferrets, a bearded dragon and others. I waited from 4:00 to 5:30 before they even put us in a room. But I could hear how busy they were. Jacques got a clean bill of health!!!!!! He feels she is fully recovered from her pneumonia!!!!!! YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> Unfortunately she has developed a white patch on her front leg, which he says is very odd and he wants us to keep an eye on it.
> I just got home about 15 min ago and am exhausted.
> May go to bed early.
> But I"m so glad to get the OFFICIAL word that Jacques is recovered!!! Now I can start using "tough love" to get her to eat other things besides salmon!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> You’re lucky you get to “test” him out.
> Did you get a picture? I bet he’s so cute!!


I don't have a pic of him, but he's similar to this one in colour.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> He was a beautiful 1 year old dog called Simba - looked like a fox and very friendly and made himself at home straight away.
> He seemed quite calm and has basic training.
> Lola was in bed so didn't disturb him to do the tort test - at a distance of course.
> My sisters dog who stays with me occasionally ignores Lola and will walk away if Lola goes toward the gate separating them.
> I don't know how another dog would react though.
> Simba is a smallish pedigree but being given free to a good home and they will have him neutered.
> I am going to have him on Thursday to see how we get on but most importantly how he would be seeing Lola.
> Lots to think about!


I guess the other problem is whether he is happy to be alone all day while you are at work.

Son started work today. He was reunited with Leia, a chocolate labrador belonging to his boss, who was a puppy when Son did his placement year in the same office and had her basket next to Son's desk. Leia was apparently overjoyed to see Son this morning and wouldn't leave him alone


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hi Bee
> Sorry I got myself a new toy and was playing with it.[emoji1] [emoji1] lets see if you guys can figure out what the toy is?
> View attachment 233675


Hungry Hippos?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> But with no generally agreed recipe: mixed dried fruit or raisins? Cinnamon or none? Extra sugar sprinked with sugar or not.
> 
> Mum's recipe has mixed dried fruit (sultanas, raisins, currants and peel), no spice and no sugar sprinkled on top. There is sugar in the welsh cake, but not on top... That would make it too sweet for accompanying cheese


I like them all!!!
(I thought I'd already posted that but can't find it)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I guess the other problem is whether he is happy to be alone all day while you are at work.
> 
> Son started work today. He was reunited with Leia, a chocolate labrador belonging to his boss, who was a puppy when Son did his placement year in the same office and had her basket next to Son's desk. Leia was apparently overjoyed to see Son this morning and wouldn't leave him alone


Yes - that's another thing - I need to speak to my nephew .
He loves dogs so I think he'd be happy to help.
But Lola is my priority and it all rests on how Simba reacts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Do your jellyfish function well? Mine are getting dimmer. Hope @Tidgy’s Dad will stop by sometime to replace the batteries.


Beat them with sticks. 
Never fails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> David Mitchell. One of my favourite British comedians


And he's done a Doctor Who!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just spotted the mother eagle get up, move about.....and jump back on her eggs..
> 
> Here’s a screen capture, at least one egg is visible...
> 
> View attachment 233735


These are incredible pics! 
Thanks for sharing, Mark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good idea, Linda! Let’s burn the socks and wool underwear! [emoji85]


Let's all burn all our underwear! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good night Lena. I am also going to bed.
> 
> Btw here is another clue to my new toy
> View attachment 233752


Buzz Lightyear?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I think we have to do this ( replacing batteries ) for a long time..... Sniff ....
> Adam said he won`t be back until September !


I lied.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> They are practically a staple in Wales
> Were you visiting a slate mine in Blaenau Ffestiniog in North Wales?



Wow... i tried to recall via google search.....but darn it, yes! I’m sure thats the one! I recall the Ffestiniog bits...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Why only September? Is he that cross? Or off on some fossil adventure?


Sort of both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh. That is such sad news. Our Dark Lord does not like us anymore. Boohooo [emoji24] boohoo [emoji24]


Oh, yes he does!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know he likes us and he will miss us too.  Maybe he shows up earlier with a little bit luck. When he miss us so much like we miss him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I really hope so. The CDR feels like it is missing something


Cheese?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I found Adam....he helped us build our giant snowman..... he might be trapped inside!
> 
> View attachment 233754


The arms look like mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That's an excellent snowman!
> 
> Adam would avoid snow like the plague though. He hates the cold


But I do love skiing. 
Go to the ski resort. 
Après-ski.
Home to the warm. 
Magic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> We had fun building our Snowman....and it was good to have Adam assisting.....


Always glad to be of service.


----------



## Maro2Bear

First few weeks of July it was a drought...record breaking minimum levels of rain. The clouds shifted, the winds changed then record breaking rains. Baltimore..more than 16 inches in July. Today, we are once again back into a rain pattern...with the prognasticators calling for rain every day this week. We’ll take it, i hate moving the hose pipe around the garden keeping things “alive”. 

Our persimmon tree, that had in excess of two dozen scrumptious fruit last year, dropped all of it’s young morsels due to toooo much moisture. Maybe next year.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing well, thank you.
> 
> I have made a batch of Welsh Cakes, a big pot of soup and a big pan of bolognaise sauce all of which are heading for the freezer. (You can tell it is cooler today  ) I have also done the ironing , so I can definitely polish my halo too
> 
> How are you doing?
> View attachment 246659



Oh, LOVELY!!! 
(Points out the window) LINDA!!! [emoji33]
LOOK OUT THERE: a huge sulcata loose in your garden!!!(Grabs several cakes and runs...)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I've not known him long but he made an impression and I do care.


Thanks. 
I like you, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I've been figuring possible house payments and working out budgets for when I move.
> View attachment 233784
> View attachment 233785


Those are the equations for the gravitational pull of Jupiter.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow... i tried to recall via google search.....but darn it, yes! I’m sure thats the one! I recall the Ffestiniog bits...


That's the main area for slate mining in Wales so probably would be.
The area now has Zip World over the quarries


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What fun!!! [emoji2]
> I love learning about other countries and cultures.[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


In some countries, they smoke kippers. 
Gotta be worse than cigarettes, surely?


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lied.



...and we’re GLAD!!!!!!
@Tidgy’s Dad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I know.  I’m just in denial.
> The first days after he was gone, I was dreaming almost every night that I go on the forum and see @Tidgy’s Dad in my alerts. I was so happy in my dreams that he changed his mind...
> But I also understand that he may have other things to do apart from participating in the silliness of the CDR.


Dreaming about me suggests you need urgent psychiatric assistance.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Let's all burn all our underwear!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.........but not while you are still wearing them.
(Don't forget Health and Safety)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> September?!?! Not cool!! He better check in!!


Here now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> A quick note about my thoughts on Adam and his absence.
> It seems to me that when Adam is active on the forum, he pours his heart and soul into EVERY post. And that's not just the CDR- that's giving support and advice to people with tortoise questions on other threads.
> And in the CDR he reads EVERY.SINGLE.POST., and responds to many. That is a MASSIVE commitment of time, energy and heart. It really is like a full time job but with much more heartfelt connection.
> It is BECAUSE of his immersion in the CDR that it has become what it has. The people who resonate with his thoughts, feelings and style come and stay, and make it such a wonderful place.
> 
> When anyone, not just Adam, puts that kind of energy into something, then other parts of your life get left aside. And sooner or later you get a bit burnt out.
> He takes breaks, as well he should. It doesn't mean he doesn't care. It just means he needs to pull away and reset.
> Of course we miss him.
> But he'll be back when the time is right for him. I hope it's before September (his birthdays month) but it will be what he needs. And we want him back as Our Adam: not as someone laboring under the burden of obligation, but as someone participating with joy.
> 
> So we carry on (in more ways than one!!! ) and enjoy this lovely little world that is the CDR.
> 
> love and hugs to all, Bea/ Mooz


Lovely. 
Thank you, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We still miss him though. But Yes, a person does need a break every now and then. BBBUUUUUTTTT........I feel very sorry for Adam, because he is going to have a serious amount of catching up to do. (Even though he is very good at catching up.)


Only 11,700 posts to go. 
No problem.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In some countries, they smoke kippers.
> Gotta be worse than cigarettes, surely?


Yes they are!
Smoking kippers can affect your health and make you a little hard of herring.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Nicely put, Bea! What Adam does really requires massive commitment of the time and mind. Thank you for putting this into words so clearly.


And the other stuff I do is pretty time-consuming. 
There aren't enough hours in the day and I don't learn as quickly as I once did. 
And then there's Tidgy and wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What do you reckon? 150k posts by September?!  [emoji1]


Wouldn't have been too far off! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> It’s from a song in the Disney movie Mary Poppins!!!! Great fun movie!
> I love Julie Andrews and **** Van Dyke.[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji106][emoji2]


T-it Van Dyke?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Yes they are!
> Smoking kippers can affect your health and make you a little hard of herring.



Nooo. ! Too funny.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go to bed now.
My sister is bombarding me with texts and phone calls trying to persuade me to give a home to Simba.
So I wish you all Nos Da.
Take care and happy Tuesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Nooo. ! Too funny.



I almost replied, I smelt that coming....but didnt..!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I thought Adam has fired him. Oh, oh, there is something weird going on when he came back although he was fired and offers cookies and cake.


Is he still here? 
GET OUT LEPRECHAUN ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We went to the zoo today. There’s a new polar bear in quarantine, waiting to join these two:
> View attachment 234061
> 
> The zoo also has a new male tiger, but he killed a female two days ago, in front of the visitors.  The zoo doesn’t seem to know what provoked his aggression.


Tigers are fundamentally solitary and territorial, like torts. 
Though they _can _sometimes live together it's always a risk. 
He was just establishing his new territory and when she refused to leave ('cos she couldn't) he killed her. 
Stupid zoo. 
And they shouldn't keep polar bears, either, they go insane in captivity.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Today was my birthday ie on 24 March. [emoji5]


Happy belated birthday, Raqib. 
Only four months late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I would appreciated this rain too. Can you send some clouds to me ?
> But it okay. Life is good ( like Adam often says )
> But for me it was hi and bye cause I have to work now.
> See you tomorrow evening.
> Take care and have a beautiful Sunday.


Life IS good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Raqib Farid said:


> Is there anyone, who lives in Australia or New Zealand or Canada?


Lots of Australians, New Zealanders and Canadians, I understand.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Sabine! So glad you found us. It wouldn’t be the same without you.


Indeed it would not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have been the impatient wife hearing half a conversation too. Sympathies! I try to go out now so I don’t know


I can honestly say that I have never been an impatient wife. 
Not even once.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Where are you absquatulating to?


To where are you absquatulating?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am wonder whether Adam’s extensive vocabulary includes absquatulate?
> 
> He certainly absquatulated
> 
> Anyway.... Good morning all. It’s tipping it down with rain and the ironing needs doing. The day can only improve


It does. 
And I did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> *He vanished in the dark and was not seen again .........
> *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thanks for the hugs everyone. They do help
> 
> And I heard from Adam ... I accused him of absquatulation
> 
> He says he’s got lots of work done and had a new load of fossils delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> He sends his love to everyone


SPLAT's vanished! 
Disappeared when we were in Spain a week or so back. 
Devastated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight Carol. Time for me to turn in too.
> 
> Late news from Kent: son has signed the contract for his post graduate job. He starts at the end of July. Daughter and friend have been accepted for a flat rental. They move in mid April.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kellygirl64 said:


> I never get enough hugs, all are welcome !! N I'm a good hugger myself, if I must say LOL. Hugs to that !!


Hugs ! ! ! ! 
Hug!
Hug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Lovely photo
> 
> I hope you have your suit of armour with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I have the very bad habit of gobbling my food. Comes from years of a job with only a half hour for lunch. If I wanted to run errands at lunch, I had to eat fast.


Me too. 
I generally swallow everything whole.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT's vanished!
> Disappeared when we were in Spain a week or so back.
> Devastated.


Could he have escaped or perhaps something has gotten him? [emoji22]


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Yes they are!
> Smoking kippers can affect your health and make you a little hard of herring.


I saw that!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> I almost replied, I smelt that coming....but didnt..!


i saw that!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I have to go to bed now.
> My sister is bombarding me with texts and phone calls trying to persuade me to give a home to Simba.
> So I wish you all Nos Da.
> Take care and happy Tuesday!



Good night to you as well & good luck [emoji256]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think the toilet is in corner 3.
> 
> 
> (Loo is British slang for the WC/toilet/washroom)


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT's vanished!
> Disappeared when we were in Spain a week or so back.
> Devastated.


 OH, NO!!! Any CLUE at all as to what may have happened??!?!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do people really think they can deceive the death ???
> So superstitious !


I did. 
I beat him at backgammon in 2013.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

katieandiggy said:


> Morning all [emoji112]
> I haven’t looked out of the window yet but I’m praying it isn’t raining.
> I’m off out on a Murder Mystery day.. its all around the town centre and is done on your phone, you have to interview virtual witnesses and rule out suspects/weapons. There will be hundreds of others doing it.
> Have a great day!


That sounds great! 
If i had a phone that worked, I'd love to play!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I figured out why my stomach was a bit tender yesterday. Today I have borborygmus.
> 
> Hopefully the wind stays calm by the time I'm finished with the animals because I plan to fire up the sprayer and kill some weeds today.
> 
> Just curious: Does anyone ever have cacoethes?
> 
> Later. . .


Nope.
Lost me this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> All people can sing... I`ll teach you.


No they can't. 
Have you seen the auditions for the X Factor! 
Mind you, it may be true to say that most people _think_ they can sing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you. Everybody can sing but not everybody can sound good doing it.[emoji6]


Correct. 
Except Tidgy can't sing at all. 
Though she likes me singing her song. 
"Wake up, my little Tidgy girl,
"Wake up, my little Tidgy girl,
"Wakey, wakey, wakey, wakey,
"Little relative of snakey,
"Wake up, my little Tidgy girl!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, I've got through 2,500 posts today, only 11,000 to go. 
I shall get nearer to chatting to you all tomorrow. 
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Anyone wants to go egg-hunting with me? Roll a die. What’s your number?
> View attachment 234880


4


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT's vanished!
> Disappeared when we were in Spain a week or so back.
> Devastated.


Oh no! Do you think someone stole him?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Wish I had Adam to confirm. But this is interesting.


Very succinct and accurate. 
A very nice summary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone in this #CDR asked to see the full tank... here’s one pix
> 
> View attachment 234905


Pretty fishes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I smelled something at night but went on sleeping. Adam had fire and smoke detectors installed in the CDR, right? I mean, how could he not?


Errrrrrr...........


----------



## EllieMay

Last thought!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> No one wanted to play my game.  I hid 13 eggs, but only Carol found one. I’ll go feed them to the sulking Leprechaun before they go bad.
> View attachment 234958


Did I find an egg?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Something weird is going on. I found them and all the eggs had been knitted in wool and had been hanging from the ceiling....
> I think the wool spider was it ( if she exist ).
> Look:


Yes. 
That's what Wool Spider eggs would look like if they existed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Fried chicken tortoise outfit ?


Tidgy's new hat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 234992
> 
> The beach at Rehoboth Beach Delaware
> 
> View attachment 234993
> 
> Public kayak launch near the Chesapeake Bay Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234994
> 
> Jackson Creek public kayak launch and beach
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234995
> 
> The boardwalk....almost totally empty!
> 
> 
> Took a drive over to Rehoboth Beach Delaware today....just a few miles north it was snowing. We only experienced overcast cold and breezy conditions. It was good to breath in fresh ocean air. On the way back, checked out a kayaking launch point just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge..
> 
> View attachment 234992
> 
> No sunbathers today..


Parts of Chesapeake Bay are excellent for fossils. 
I recently got sent a few. 


But from Virginia.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have a 1500 piece puzzle of a leopard or cheetah (can never remember which is which) anyway i started it but it was too difficult for me so gave up.[emoji22] My boss did this one and I got it for my office.
> View attachment 235022


Tiger. 
Two of 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Woohoo! A crosswalk sign! I love love love it!!!
> View attachment 235036
> 
> Thank you, Yvonne! [emoji173]️


Wonderful ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah. . . I was kinda' hoping it might bring him back to us. Let's see.


Brilliant gifts, Yvonne. 
Bang goes your last excuse. 
TORTOISE this year?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, right! Far from it. I'm lousy at finding good gifts. That's why I don't join in the Christmas gift exchange. I have no imagination. I guess I just lucked out with these gifts. Wait until you see Adam's. I think it's pretty special too.


Yup. 
Twas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> OMW. Whahaha. You might have to wait for Adam unless Dan or Mark own up to having lost it.


Nothing to do with me. 
Must have been left behind by @johnandjade


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That has to be @johnandjade’s. Nobody else...


SNAP ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> These things are all lovely ! Most of all I love the turtle crossing sign.
> Well done Yvonne. There is no longer way to whitewash that you can`t take part of the Christmas Tortoise !


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! Bring him back. We want our Dark Lord back ! @Tidgy's Dad
> *Baby come back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !*


Patience, Grasshopper!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian. Yes I am. Little health problems but not as bad as others have to suffer. Life is good.


Hi Sabine.
Hope you are now better.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> .........but not while you are still wearing them.
> (Don't forget Health and Safety)



I don’t think they have the same attitude to Health and Safety in Morocco as we do in the the UK


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT's vanished!
> Disappeared when we were in Spain a week or so back.
> Devastated.



Oh no! That’s awful [emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I was woken by a major storm just before 6am this morning. The rain was so loud... there wasn’t much thunder. 

I don’t know how much rain fell, but it was A LOT! I hope it hasn’t caused too much flooding. An hour later, the sky has cleared and it looks lovely out


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I guess the other problem is whether he is happy to be alone all day while you are at work.
> 
> Son started work today. He was reunited with Leia, a chocolate labrador belonging to his boss, who was a puppy when Son did his placement year in the same office and had her basket next to Son's desk. Leia was apparently overjoyed to see Son this morning and wouldn't leave him alone



I’m sure she let him get a lot of work done!  How sweet that it’s a familiar place and he already has a friend there.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beat them with sticks.
> Never fails.



Noted. For the next time.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lied.



Thank goodness!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Oh, LOVELY!!!
> (Points out the window) LINDA!!! [emoji33]
> LOOK OUT THERE: a huge sulcata loose in your garden!!!(Grabs several cakes and runs...)



Bea!!! That meerkat of yours is causing mischief again!!! (Because, of course, it couldn’t have been you [emoji6])


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yes they are!
> Smoking kippers can affect your health and make you a little hard of herring.



And then you’d require medical services of a sturgeon...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Nooo. ! Too funny.



I know. They’re kraken me up!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I almost replied, I smelt that coming....but didnt..!



And you, too!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT's vanished!
> Disappeared when we were in Spain a week or so back.
> Devastated.



Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 4



Too late. The Leprechaun got them all.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Last thought!



Aargh, the Leprechaun is still here — and he’s brought a girlfriend!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did I find an egg?



Would you have found an egg, had you played 3.5 months ago? I don’t remember!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy's new hat.
> View attachment 246722



 Who got you _that_?


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Sabine.
> Hope you are now better.



Hi Gillian! Nice to not-see you back!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I was woken by a major storm just before 6am this morning. The rain was so loud... there wasn’t much thunder.
> 
> I don’t know how much rain fell, but it was A LOT! I hope it hasn’t caused too much flooding. An hour later, the sky has cleared and it looks lovely out



Good morning! I was woken by a drill or a chainsaw — some loud thing that shouldn’t be worked at such an ungodly hour, except we live in the city center and that’s the only time there’re no people around...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tigers are fundamentally solitary and territorial, like torts.
> Though they _can _sometimes live together it's always a risk.
> He was just establishing his new territory and when she refused to leave ('cos she couldn't) he killed her.
> Stupid zoo.
> And they shouldn't keep polar bears, either, they go insane in captivity.


Yes I remember the poor polar bear in Bristol zoo. 
It just had a concrete enclosure (painted white - as if that made it ok ) with a tiny pool and all it did was pace about and rock itself on the spot . Even when I was a child I thought it was very sad to see.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I was woken by a major storm just before 6am this morning. The rain was so loud... there wasn’t much thunder.
> 
> I don’t know how much rain fell, but it was A LOT! I hope it hasn’t caused too much flooding. An hour later, the sky has cleared and it looks lovely out


We had rain in the night too but no thunder. 
I think it's going to get hotter and drier as ther week goes on - more's the pity.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> And then you’d require medical services of a sturgeon...


That's codswallop!
(they wallop you around the head with a cod to cure you)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That's codswallop!
> (they wallop you around the head with a cod to cure you)


Can anyone mussel in on the punning action?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Can anyone mussel in on the punning action?


Everyone's whelkcome!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Everyone's whelkcome!


I didn't want anyone to get crabby about it


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I didn't want anyone to get crabby about it


That would be very shellfish of them if they did.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> They don’t mind my horses at all.. I am constantly watching for holes to fill.. scared one of my horses will get an injury to their leg.. so far, they seem to be pretty wise looking out..


American moles seem to be tougher than German ones !


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That would be very shellfish of them if they did.


I am floundering trying to come up with more puns. You win


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am floundering trying to come up with more puns. You win


I'm having a whale of a time, but maybe it's time for me to clam up.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm having a whale of a time, but maybe it's time for me to clam up.


You are a dab hand at puns Lyn. And there's no plaice like the CDR for them!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You are a dab hand at puns Lyn. And there's no plaice like the CDR for them!


I'm always conchious that not everyone likes them, but I'm shore most people in the CDR do!


----------



## Lyn W

Lola's up and about so better go and see if he will eat his breakfast.
So to carry in with the 'fish' theme - I'll catch you later!
TTFN


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Wow, you guys had a lot to talk about yesterday!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246706


You with a long beard and without your glasses would fit perfectly for a knight !


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Wow, you guys had a lot to talk about yesterday!!




Ah! That's because the Dark Lord, creator of the CDR, Adam has returned and is working through every one of the 12,500 post backlog he had... it could take a while


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> Except Tidgy can't sing at all.
> Though she likes me singing her song.
> "Wake up, my little Tidgy girl,
> "Wake up, my little Tidgy girl,
> "Wakey, wakey, wakey, wakey,
> "Little relative of snakey,
> "Wake up, my little Tidgy girl!"


That is a nice song. Can we hear the melody please ?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> Ah! That's because the Dark Lord, creator of the CDR, Adam has returned and is working through every one of the 12,500 post backlog he had... it could take a while


Is this 12,500 messages addressed to him or just 12,500 messages that have been posted in general!?


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Is this 12,500 messages addressed to him or just 12,500 messages that have been posted in general!?



In general [emoji1] He’ll read the lot. He may catch up in a week or so [emoji23]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

rjamesbeasley said:


> Wow, you guys had a lot to talk about yesterday!!


Almost makes me nervous to leave the website for fear of all the messages I'll miss!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Any tips on how I could keep the enclosure dry, I don't fancy a respiratory infection!
The a frame I have has a removable floor and then a sheet or two of newspaper, then the straw. Due to the recent wetness, I've taken the damp straw out to sun, I will replace the newspaper and have left the floor to dry out as well. What are the hallmarks of any respiratory issues and are they easily rectified?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Any tips on how I could keep the enclosure dry, I don't fancy a respiratory infection!
> The a frame I have has a removable floor and then a sheet or two of newspaper, then the straw. Due to the recent wetness, I've taken the damp straw out to sun, I will replace the newspaper and have left the floor to dry out as well. What are the hallmarks of any respiratory issues and are they easily rectified?
> Thanks for all your help.


Can you photograph the enclosure? Is it indoors or out?

Warm and damp is fine; that raises humidity.. Cold and damp isn't. What concerns me is the mention of both newspaper and straw. Neither are suitable for a tortoise enclosure, indoors or out, as both go mouldy in the humid conditions required for a healthy tortoise.


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Any tips on how I could keep the enclosure dry, I don't fancy a respiratory infection!
> The a frame I have has a removable floor and then a sheet or two of newspaper, then the straw. Due to the recent wetness, I've taken the damp straw out to sun, I will replace the newspaper and have left the floor to dry out as well. What are the hallmarks of any respiratory issues and are they easily rectified?
> Thanks for all your help.


Hi there,
Is this an indoor or outdoor enclosure?
Straw isn't a good substrate because it goes mouldy and the spores could cause RI as well being sharp for torts eyes.
The golden rule I was told is 
too cold + humidity = sick tort
right temps + humidity = healthy tort
So you need to make sure your temps are correct.
If it's an outdoor enclosure for some supervised outdoor time then why not put the A frame straight onto grass without using the floor?
Do you have pics - it would be easier to get good advice if we can see what you are using.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Can you photograph the enclosure? Is it indoors or out?
> 
> Warm and damp is fine; that raises humidity.. Cold and damp isn't. What concerns me is the mention of both newspaper and straw. Neither are suitable for a tortoise enclosure, indoors or out, as both go mouldy in the humid conditions required for a healthy tortoise.


Snap!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Lyn W said:


> Snap!


I'll get a photo in in a bit, the enclosure is outdoors as he's not allowed indoors, what would be the best layout for the nesting? Is saw dust alright or just dry soil better?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Here is what the Hutch looks like right now, the floor and straw are drying out but might not go back in!


----------



## Lyn W

No - sawdust could irritate eyes and could also be ingested if it gets on food as will sand.
Have you read the caresheet for your species of tort?
That will tell you all about diet, temps, humidity and substrate.
Also how old is your tort? he looks quite young in your avatar so do you have heat for him in his enclosure?
Our UK night (and day) temps can normally be quite chilly.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tiger.
> Two of 'em.



I love it!!! I have tried to do a couple and will get to end to finish (weeks later of course) and the last piece will be missing!!! Very frustrating... guess nothing stays still in my house that long [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Here is what the Hutch looks like right now, the floor and straw are drying out but might not go back in!
> View attachment 246739
> View attachment 246740
> View attachment 246741


That's not a great position for his home in the shade or if the floor gets wet when it rains.
It looks pretty small too, but Is that a ramp on the end so he can wander around your garden?
Is it a wooden floor? it doesn't look as if you could have deep enough substrate for him to dig in in that enclosure.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> American moles seem to be tougher than German ones !



Maybe I need to lean on the wool spider & the leprechaun for special favors!!! Then they can steal all the moles and gophers and release them in other places[emoji16]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Lyn W said:


> That's not a great position for his home in the shade or if the floor gets wet when it rains.
> It looks pretty small too, but Is that a ramp on the end so he can wander around your garden?
> Is it a wooden floor? it doesn't look as if you could have deep enough substrate for him to dig in in that enclosure.


This is just his protective night cage so foxes ect don't get him at night, during the day he has the run of a 120ft garden; I could move the Hutch over some soil and so it faces the morning sun, that way he could dig and have early heat. I'm also considering having a small tube heater in there but am worried about fire and powering it. Also, if I had soil there, wouldn't it get waterlogged?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

rjamesbeasley said:


> This is just his protective night cage so foxes ect don't get him at night, during the day he has the run of a 120ft garden; I could move the Hutch over some soil and so it faces the morning sun, that way he could dig and have early heat. I'm also considering having a small tube heater in there but am worried about fire and powering it. Also, if I had soil there, wouldn't it get waterlogged?


Hes about seven years old and it seems like a heat lamp might be a good idea, especially for the autumn months; should I make the enclosure entirely watedproof, the large front door hole would provide ventilation?


----------



## JoesMum

That enclosure is not really suitable in many ways.

The enclosure needs to be situated on bare earth and/or grass...the weedier the better

The bedding area should have a soft earth floor that your tort can dig into.

Having ithe run on paving slabs causes excess wear on claws and they will bleed... we had to stop Joe going on our patio.

It is not big enough for anything other than the smallest tort. 

You really need to speak to your parents about having an area of garden that you can make into a proper outdoor enclosure as what you have now is not good for you tort. Look at the enclosures foum for ideas. Make it your personal project to build it properly; you'll learn lots in the construction.

If your parents cannot let you accomodate your tort properly then you will seriously need to think about rehoming your pet. This tort will be with you for the next 50 years or so of looked after properly and a small mammal hutch on paving slabs is not suitable


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> This is just his protective night cage so foxes ect don't get him at night, during the day he has the run of a 120ft garden; I could move the Hutch over some soil and so it faces the morning sun, that way he could dig and have early heat. I'm also considering having a small tube heater in there but am worried about fire and powering it. Also, if I had soil there, wouldn't it get waterlogged?


If it is just for night then that it should be OK where it is but I would say that you need to raise it so that the floor doesn't get wet or he could get ill.
A che on a thermostat would keep temps even in the covered end but as I can't see a door on it I would probably cover the open side with something to keep draughts out - as well as the rain. Maybe use a plastic sheet - have a look at the enclosures thread to look for ideas. There are far better options available.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> This is just his protective night cage so foxes ect don't get him at night, during the day he has the run of a 120ft garden; I could move the Hutch over some soil and so it faces the morning sun, that way he could dig and have early heat. I'm also considering having a small tube heater in there but am worried about fire and powering it. Also, if I had soil there, wouldn't it get waterlogged?


Ah, I have read this now.

Put this on a flower bed where any rain can soak away. Put it somewhere that gets sun first thing in the morning. Can you get some perspex to close it in and create a "cold frame"?

Read this: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ah, I have read this now.
> 
> Put this on a flower bed where any rain can soak away. Put it somewhere that gets sun first thing in the morning.
> 
> Read this: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


He has a wooden floor but it gets wet in the rain - which is not good at all.
I agree with you Linda he needs a proper enclosure if his tort is thrive.
One of Tom's night boxes would be much better!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Ok this is great, thanks, I know that if I am to enjoy this pet that he must also enjoy being one, and health issues are not fair on him and unpleasant for me. If I were to dig a hole in the enclosed bit and fill it with bark would this be better than soil, the outdoorsy bit will definitely get some weeds on it and maybe a cold frame on the side would be ideal as it would keep heat in and stay dry. I'll also see to it that a small hear tube is installed so that on groggy days he is warm, prehape in the cold frame.


----------



## JoesMum

@rjamesbeasley if you can get that cage on bare earth in a morning sun spot, knock the wooden floor out of it and put perspex panes over the mesh then you will have a great cold frame.

This thread that I linked to before is about adaptations we made to keep Joe outside as much as possible. Please read it as it covers most things. https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


We do have foxes in the garden and they never bothered Joe. When he was small a dog picked him up once and walked off with him (long before I took charge of JoesDad and Joe), but that is the only predator problem we have ever had.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Forgive the crudity of the sketch but what do you guys think about these improvements, I would add a cold frame to the side and fit a small heater at one end as a rainy day shelter; the existing structure would be moved towards a flower bed or over some grass and the bedding area would be excavated and filled with a dry substrate. Should I put plastic sheeting down in the hole to prevent it from becoming a well if water seeped from the surrounding soil?


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Forgive the crudity of the sketch but what do you guys think about these improvements, I would add a cold frame to the side and fit a small heater at one end as a rainy day shelter; the existing structure would be moved towards a flower bed or over some grass and the bedding area would be excavated and filled with a dry substrate. Should I put plastic sheeting down in the hole to prevent it from becoming a well if water seeped from the surrounding soil?
> View attachment 246743


A small heater will provide background warmth, but not the basking that your tort needs. It is unlikely to get warmth up to activity levels as you cannot easily insulate the structure sufficiently. The best it will do is take the edge off the cold.

Lining with polythene will create a bucket that fills with water. If you pick you site well, the earthy spot will stay dry enough. Joes cold frame (se that thread) was sheltered by trees and a fence and is in an area that never gets particularly wet.

This is why I went down the dog kennel and basking lamp route. The basking lamp gave Joe the jump start he needed on chillier mornings. If it was too cold for him to stay out at night, I'd grab him and stick him in a cardboard box indoors overnight. A dry garage or shed would be fine. You just have to be up early enough to get him out and warmed up for th day ahead.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> A small heater will provide background warmth, but not the basking that your tort needs. It is unlikely to get warmth up to activity levels as you cannot easily insulate the structure sufficiently. The best it will do is take the edge off the cold.
> 
> Lining with polythene will create a bucket that fills with water. If you pick you site well, the earthy spot will stay dry enough. Joes cold frame (se that thread) was sheltered by trees and a fence and is in an area that never gets particularly wet.
> 
> This is why I went down the dog kennel and basking lamp route. The basking lamp gave Joe the jump start he needed on chillier mornings. If it was too cold for him to stay out at night, I'd grab him and stick him in a cardboard box indoors overnight. A dry garage or shed would be fine. You just have to be up early enough to get him out and warmed up for th day ahead.


Ok, thank you all very much [emoji4]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

If I put some perspex over the caged bit and placed the bed over soil, would I need a substrate for bedding?


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> If I put some perspex over the caged bit and placed the bed over soil, would I need a substrate for bedding?


You shouldn't need additional substrate. Just dig the soil over so it is loose.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> And then you’d require medical services of a sturgeon...


I saw that!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I know. They’re kraken me up!


I saw that, too!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Can anyone mussel in on the punning action?


I saw that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Have to fetch two girls from school, so hope to catch up later


A random two girls? 
Isn't that illegal in Denmark?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Linda tries to read all the posts
> 
> But I too am turning in for the night... I need an early night
> 
> Sweet dreams all


Adam reads every post. 
Crikey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Mamaw (my mother's mom) has passed away this morning.
> View attachment 235294
> 
> This is the last picture I have of her.
> Any prayers for the family is appreciated.
> 
> I may not be on here for a few days. Just thought I'd let you all know why.
> 
> Love you all.


Sorry to hear this, Dan. 
My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry to hear this, Dan.
> My heartfelt condolences.


I agree, how sad [emoji853]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Another video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the nest getting fluffy
> View attachment 235404


Love all this blue t-it stuff ! 
Much better than last year's bachelor boy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is out doing voluntary work with dormice today. They’re in torpor - sort of semi hibernation. The second one was curled up in an old bird’s nest.
> View attachment 235415
> 
> View attachment 235414


Clearly eaten too much cheese and is sleeping it off.
The same happens to me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yesterday, when I took Jacques to the specialty vet, I brought Elsa too, for her first appointment and wellness check.
> 
> I was expecting lots of poop, so I put layers and layers of newspaper in a big plastic tub to take her there. I'm SO GLAD I did!!
> She pooped on the way there, so the tech used that sample to check for parasites. (NO parasites!!! YAY!!!) She pooped again while we were waiting for the doctor, and I rolled up that paper and gave it to them to throw away eek: LAWDY, tortoise poop STINKS!!!! ). She pooped AGAIN as the doc was examining her; and the doc held her over the sink and ran warm water on her booty to stimulate her to finish pooping.
> The doc examined Elsa and thought she looked really healthy and good! She was especially complimentary about Elsa's CARAPACE and said it looked really great! I attribute that to what I have learned on this forum!!!!
> It was also interesting that the vet said they never see Hermann's tortoises! They see a lot of Russians, Greeks and Sulcatas but not Hermann's. When I told my hubby, he observed that those are the species sold most often in the pet stores!!! Makes sense!
> 
> I was dreading the 45 minute drive home, expecting to smell tortoise poop the whole way, but Elsa must have emptied her gut pretty well, because there was no more poop!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for Elsa! 





Beautiful, healthy lovely girl!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Didn't your Mommy ever tell you that good things come to those who wait?


He who hesitates is lost. 
Shoot first, ask questions afterwards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> ........ and the glamorous Elsa who is going to replace Tidgy as the CDR's poster girl if Adam keeps Tidgy away from here much longer!
> .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Morning Linda.
> 
> Hmmm I think Tidgy will be upset with Adam if she looses her spot. Elsa however is stiff competition for Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m on vacation in Hawaii and I was wondering how Dan is doing? I did see any post from him.
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 235597
> 
> View attachment 235598
> 
> View attachment 235599


Looks like great fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Welp, gunna look at what i need to teach for the next few weeks. Hope everyone has a good night.
> Btw, i bought goats milk, i read it had many benefits (for humans & dogs)
> It tastes soooo wholesome (this is the only way i can describe it. Lol) its weird.
> Does anyone drink goats milk?


Baby goats, mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No, but I adore goats milk cheeses!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I hate the wind!


Brussel sprouts do it for me. 
I love Brussel sprouts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> No to goats milk.... but in Kuwait and in Riyadh I was able to get some fresh, camels milk. Very very strong, different taste, alledly full of all kinds of good things..


Boooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good night Carol. It`s an early night.
> Hmm, maybe we reach the 200.000 mark before Adam is back ?


I'm very glad you didn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I wanted to comment, but I’ll pass.


Pass what? 
I couldn't resist.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Pass wind?


Indeed! 
Snap.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A random two girls?
> Isn't that illegal in Denmark?



Nah. It’s called “Parenting. The Danish Way” — let them learn all the dangers of the world by experiencing them.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Kristoff said:


> Nah. It’s called “Parenting. The Danish Way” — let them learn all the dangers of the world by experiencing them.


Ummmm...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I believe it was the deviled eggs. We had a dinner provided by the church after the service and I believe the deviled eggs may had been a bit tainted. I just eat one but that's the only thing I can think of that would have done it.


What sort of church do you go to that feeds the congregation the eggs of the Devil? 
I thought it was the blood and flesh of Christ and stuff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He is lurking time to time in the CDR ! I saw it ! The last time it was on the 2. of April he was lurking in. TFO knows all !
> Btw Carol, our Easter greetings "landed" in the spam file on Adam`s computer. Yesterday he found my mail and answered that I should send you the loveliest greetings back. If you want to have his e-mail I am allowed to give you the adress.


It wasn't me lurking on the 2nd of April. 
My account was logged out and even if I did go in to look, which I didn't, I wouldn't have bothered logging in. 
TFO is not as smart as it thinks it is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Saint Petersburg FL


Since your visit, St Petersburg must have been moved to Russia. 
I saw pictures of it during the World Cup, England played there and I'm sure it looked quite Russian.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ooh!!! Tapioca pudding: YUUUUMMM!!
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> And NOTHING beats home made mashed potatoes!!!!!![emoji2][emoji106][emoji2][emoji106]


As long as they have a little cheese in them, I would agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And now our official CDR picture is this
> View attachment 235739
> 
> Thank you, Bee!


Honestly, I leave you lot alone in the place for a few weeks and the tone descends to this level!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Pizza sounds great!!!​


Yes, that sort of piping, whistling and bubbling sound is wonderful .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I guess I’m gonna die very old!!!


I do hope so, Kathy! 
Very, very old, but still healthy and pretty and with all your marbles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And thank you. I like his loviest greetings they are just too lovely.[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ?????


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This would be suitable to have in the CDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we get it as a baby, we could cuddle with it:


I'm happy. 
Looks cute. 
The place is half way to becoming a menagerie aleady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure. And for this evening
> 
> 
> 
> Keeeeep smiiiiiiling !


That's an M&M, isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is a kiss from an elk ! It will biff your nose and its very wet, sticky and ........


Ewwwwww!!!!!!!!!!
Tongues! ! !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have such "nice" neighbors too but I "cured" them from thinking that they can do all what they want with me !


How did you cure them?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That Adam will be back here in the dark soon is the latest news I wanted to tell you all too.


Yayyyy. Although I see that it has begun. And I have some catching up to do myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I must look to see if I can find any in my strawberries!!


It seems an odd bit of evolution to disguise yourself as something delicious that is evolved to be eaten. 
No wonder these strawberry owls are very rare. 
Wonder how many i've scoffed without knowing?
Come to think of it, I'm sure I've found feathers in my strawberries before now.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> is the one in Pretoria gone?
> I visited there and went up in the cable car and prayed it didn't come off the rails over the lions' enclosure.
> They would have thought they'd been given canned food!


[emoji23] [emoji23] I don't know about Pretoria. I have never been there. I was refering ti Cape Town. We do have an aquarium though. Abd the World of birds as well as a Butterfly World. A lion park. But no zoo.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wat a great family picture.
> You certainly are out numbered.


Thank you. It has made me a strong willed person because of being out numbered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> But we can call the cow we are going to Keep in the CDR "Scotty"


What has Star Trek got to do with it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think bread is the downfall for all of us.


Not me ! ! ! ! !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hey Carol. You and your family are beautiful. We all are no filmstars. I would be happier with 40 pounds less too, but I am what I am.
> The only thing that counts is the *beauty of our heart*. This beauty will never get old or fat. It is the beauty of our hearts that makes us unique and you own a really huge, big portion beauty of the heart Carol. I like how you look.


Aawww Thank you as always for such kind words.[emoji8]


----------



## Yvonne G

.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> What has Star Trek got to do with it?


***sang in my very best Tina Turner imitation, "got to do with it, got to do with it?"***


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What has Star Trek got to do with it?


Is it a Scottish cow?


----------



## Yvonne G

rjamesbeasley said:


> Is it a Scottish cow?


Yes, but I think it was a mini.

Scottish Highland cow and calf:


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but I think it was a mini.


We could give it a bagpipe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! Please no women mud fight .... LOL !


Oh, I don't know.............................


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Part 4 - *Trek to Hancock’s Resolution
> *
> Once we arrived at the sandy shoreline we exited our boats and pulled them up to ensure no rogue waves took them out to the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> View attachment 246418
> 
> 
> We then pulled out our trusty land map, oriented ourselves, and meandered down some very dense, partly overgrown woodland trails that were soggy wet from our recent heavy rains. After walking past tons of native Paw Paw trees, White Oak and many Sassafras trees and brambles, we found the gated (but not fenced in) entrance to the old estate.
> 
> We walked around the old wooden gate and entered the historic grounds that included a large field of lavendar, the main house, an old well, ancient cemetary complete with grave stones, and the vegetable garden (fig trees, tobacco, cabbage, carrots, beats, hops, native corn, peas and beans and plenty of mixed annuals). There was a nice patch of large cactus with a ton of fresh growth and had just recently bloomed. I was tempted to grab a few pads for Sully.
> 
> View attachment 246419
> View attachment 246420
> View attachment 246421
> 
> 
> And the full view of the old estate house.
> 
> View attachment 246422
> 
> 
> After a nice stretch of the legs and our mini walking tour about the grounds we traced our path back to water’s edge.
> 
> Stay tuned for the short, but final chapter.


Wow. It looks really well looked after.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Russian day for me. Daughter will be performing with a balalaika orchestra at two festivals in late May (Malmö, Sweden)-early June (Århus, Denmark). The association discovered a duet of tiny 5- and 6-year-olds goes well as a festival number. [emoji85][emoji23]


Balaclava orchestra?
Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> When I’m on the right side of the Atlantic. Or was it the left?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the U.S., if we don't have an electric or gas type clothes drier, we hang our laundry on the clothes line.
> 
> I'll add my picture to the mix:
> 
> View attachment 246427
> 
> 
> I sent away for a peel off facial mask. Pretty scary, huh?
> 
> Here's what I look like normally:
> 
> View attachment 246428


You look so pretty. Love the pic with the peel off mask on.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay.
> Here I am. Sweating..... uhhh, it is so hot ....
> 
> View attachment 246429


Gorgeous as always Bee


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I thought you put your nose to deep in the glas with nutella..... ( first pic )


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Lovely family!!
> Now I can put a face to your posts!!
> 
> I’m with you!! If you ever get that silhouette please let me know your secret!! [emoji8]


Thank you. And definitly will do.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Here’s a rare one that includes me. Usually I’m the photographer! (Thank goodness for selfies...)
> View attachment 246432


Love the family picture.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Pictures of the enclosure please!


Here we go.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t take many pictures anymore, but here’s one of a polar bear, well, chilling at the zoo:
> View attachment 246433
> 
> They also had a sand sculpture festival going on. Here are a few examples of the works:
> View attachment 246434


So Amazing how they get sand sculptures like that. Very impressive and talented artists.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Maybe I need to lean on the wool spider & the leprechaun for special favors!!! Then they can steal all the moles and gophers and release them in other places[emoji16]


The moles in Texas are very small compared to the ones here in WA. Shortly after moving up here my dogs dug up a mole that was longer than hubby's size 13 shoe(not counting it's paws). The biggest I've seen in Texas was maybe the size of my hand.
Not everything is bigger in Texas, but they tend to make up for it in tenacity! Like mosquitoes..


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Roommates in Africa and Europe — anyone planning to watch the lunar eclipse tonight? (I guess it’s not visible from the US [emoji853])


We did see it. Didn't take pics though as my phone can't take decent pictures of the moon.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The police not turned up yet but apparently the fire service on the hills are on the receiving end of verbal abuse and anti social behaviour from some ignorant people/kids. So the police have had to step up their presence on the hills.
> Honestly you can't believe how low some people can sink.
> I only hope that if they need the help of the fire service one day, they will feel thoroughly ashamed of themselves.
> Somehow I doubt it as you have to be some sort of moron to abuse people who are there to help everyone.


So sad and ridiculous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I have less than 10,000 posts to go before I catch up with you all! 
The conversation has moved on from wind to shoe fetishes, through milking bulls to elk kisses. 
Nice to know the standard of chat is as high as ever.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Singing against the heat ...
> No, only a joke.
> 
> It is a very sad song. To be as poor as someone can be and 500 hundred miles away from home ....
> Please listen to me newest covered song:


A Hundred miles of beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It is such a good thing to be bringing back an almost extinct bird. If only they could do that with the extinct animals as well. Not dinosaurs of course but other harmless ones.


There are a lot of reasons why this is usually a very bad idea. 
Though I'd love to see it!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok , the end is near.
> 
> *Chapter 5 - End of Estate Walking - Final Paddle Home
> *
> After our nice early morning warm-up paddle, coupled with a great investigative/sight seeing walk about the Manor, we meandered back to locate our secure boats. Took a quick dip into the cool, shaded brackish waters and then headed off to slowly explore even more of this hidden creek tucked securely away from the mighty Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> We paddled away from Hancock plantation on Hickory Point and took our time exploring every nook and cranny of the mirror-like images along Back Creek as well as Second and Sams Cove. Quiet. Peaceful. Calm. Then there was NOISE! We scared up a small flock of Canada geese that were inland having their breakfast. Chaos on the water!
> 
> The sun was now out in full force. Rays scorching our limbs, coupled with terrible humidity. No winds. It’s time to retreat and head home until the next water adventure.
> 
> *Heading To Home Port*
> 
> View attachment 246438
> 
> 
> 
> *A Lot of Water and Sky to Explore*
> 
> View attachment 246439
> 
> 
> 
> *A Final Look at Our Home Port ‘til We Paddle Again*
> 
> View attachment 246441
> 
> 
> The End.


So beautiful and you are quite a talented writer.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *The Final Route*. it’s not the total distance, but the adventure uncovered.
> 
> View attachment 246442


Quite a distance covered.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. A quick update on the growth of our Elephant Ear tubers. From dust to life. It’s amazing what some warm temps, coupled with a lot of rain can do!
> 
> 
> View attachment 246443
> View attachment 246444
> View attachment 246445


They are beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Just coming on quickly to let you all know. I am one very proud Mama.
> Jarrod was made Head Boy.[emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 236184


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Well done, Jarrod! 
(not sure about the shorts, though.)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our rains have induced a lot of grass, weeds and flowers!
> 
> Quick short video of our Sully snacking


Wow he sure polished that off quickly and looked very disappointed that there wasn't more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I miss John and Adam.


Ditto.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun. [emoji14]
> This is me "watching" American gridiron football..
> 
> View attachment 246460


Lol. That chair looks really comfortable. Are you by any chance the cushion for all your kitty's


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Me, too.
> I don’t worry about Adam- I “see” him in The Fossil Forum, and he’s putting a LOT of time and energy into his fossil work. Sort of an “all-or-nothing” kind of guy, sometimes. [emoji38]
> But I do worry about John...[emoji51]


I really feel I let him down when he needed me. 
Very sad.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Anywhere outside north America football means what you call soccer.
> 
> The term soccer is not generally used at all in the rest of the world!


We call it soccer over here.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. Although I see that it has begun. And I have some catching up to do myself.



Yaaay! Carol is back too! You’ve got us worried...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How’s this for a view? The ceremony is complete, and there is a social media ban until tonight, but I think the view from the hotel terrace is OK
> View attachment 246480
> 
> 
> Official photos and reception next


How lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Yvonne. I will keep in mind to sing from time to time for the CDR if you like it.


Please do. I enjoy your songs.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m heading to another beach today. The one that my daughter didn’t want to go to with me! Well her friend is staying with us while the parents are out of town.
> I hope I get nice pics because it probably one of the prettiest beaches in San Diego.
> The fireplace guy was here for two days and it looks great!! Still need to drywall, add the trim and paint.
> My husband is back in China. He’s been gone for most of the month. He missed all the loud construction.
> Happy Saturday!!


Lucky Husband.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246764



Hang on. I’ll be on top of it in a moment.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here I am working on some trees that fell during one of our very last snow and ice storms.... ogh, it’s all fun! So, this is in our “back garden” - aka our woods.
> 
> View attachment 246484


I love your back garden.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ditto.



It’s never a good sign when you start missing yourself...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, just a very brief appearance to say I love you and miss you all and to post a photo of the wonderful prize that Yvonne sent me for the 100,000th post which I think I may have posted.
> A CHE and a most spectacular street sign!
> WOW ! ! !
> Just love it.
> View attachment 236395
> 
> Hope that you are all well and enjoying the spring.
> Lots of love from
> Adam, Tidgy, SPLAT and wifey.


Ah! 
There I am. 
You can see some of my work on the sofa behind me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi Adam! Love the wild man look, very befitting of an awesome paleontologist.
> WE MISS YOU!!!


Thank you so much, Bambam. 
But I thought I looked rather dapper in my waistcoat and tie!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I took the kids to the Caldwell zoo in Tyler Texas today. My son specifically wanted to see the tortoises and it just happened to be feeding time. I really wish y’all could have heard the conversation between the zoo-keeper and my 4 yr old son when he asked if we knew anything about tortoises... lol
> View attachment 246497
> View attachment 246498


So did your son impress him with his wealth of knowledge?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is having a good day.
> We have had some good rain showers today and heavy rain is expected from about 1 a.m. until tomorrow afternoon so that will help with the fires and will hopefully keep the little thugs who have been starting them deliberately indoors.
> Unfortunately the fain will be accompanied by strong winds and some of the trees are so brittle now that they are losing small branches in the high winds. Hopefully there won't be too much damage.
> 
> Carol hasn't been around today has she?
> Are you OK @CarolM ?


Hi Lyn.
Sorry I haven't been around much. I took a slight break. I am back now though. Hope all is great with everybody.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I really think someone made a mistake on my birth certificate. I couldn't really be that old, could I?


No. You are definitly not that old at all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hi Lyn.
> Sorry I haven't been around much. I took a slight break. I am back now though. Hope all is great with everybody.



Everyone noted your slight absence. Hope all is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Great to not see you, Adam, if only for a moment. [emoji173]️Love to Tidgy, SPLAT, and wifey.
> Haha! What a wonderful prize—again, @Yvonne G!


Indeed, a wonderful prize.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam! How wonderful to see you! And a wonderful prize too. Well done Yvonne!
> 
> Our prize is having you in the CDR, albeit briefly! [emoji217][emoji175]


Bless you, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whoohoo. So nice. That is an awesome sign and Tidgy and Splat are foing to live the CHE. Missing you too. Ans lookibf forward to when you can be back for longer. Take care.[emoji8]


Thank you so much, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> What a beautiful day!!
> The area was packed with tourists from all over the world!!
> My daughter had no idea San Diego was this beautiful!!
> View attachment 246501
> 
> 
> View attachment 246502
> 
> 
> View attachment 246503
> 
> 
> You walk out on the sea wall and the waves crash up.
> View attachment 246504
> 
> 
> On the wall.
> View attachment 246505
> 
> 
> View attachment 246506
> 
> 
> View attachment 246507
> 
> 
> This is for Mark! Tons of kayaking going on!
> View attachment 246508


Wow that is a beautiful beach.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So good to see Adam, if only for a brief pop in.


One had to say thank you for the most wonderful and unexpected gifts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> ADAAAAAMMM!!
> 
> Hi!![emoji8]


Hi, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I hear the One-legged Pirate is taking orders for morning tea/coffee.
> View attachment 236473


Well, the Mongols did invent pasta.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a friend’s video. She snorkels here about 2x a week. Now all 3 of her kids go too.


How awesome is that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Same for us too. The rain set in during the meal at the wedding reception (after the photos) and nobody seemed to mind. It has been raining or drizzling in the Midlands (and back home) ever since.
> 
> Normally this kind of weather in July would have everyone moaning; instead everyone is so pleased to see it
> 
> After partying until midnight yesterday we took the in-laws to the nearby to the National Motor Museum today.
> 
> JoesDad's father and uncles all worked in the motor industry. They grew up in the area surrounding the Aston Martin factory in Newport Pagnell. Aston Martin is the flash brand driven by James Bond.
> 
> My father in law was a draughtsman who trained with Aston Martin and then worked for Vauxhall and British Leyland before moving to draw aeroplanes for Airbus instead. One of the uncles was a carpenter (really!) for Aston Martin They made the full scale models which the panel beaters would use to get accurate measurements for making the bodywork. Another uncle started as a panel beater at Aston Martin and then trained as a design engineer with British Leyland and worked on development and concept.
> 
> We took photos of one of the concept cars that the latter uncle was very proud of. He had a hand in the design of the window winding mechanism that could handle curved glass... up to that point cars had flat glass in the door windows.
> 
> It's really interesting going to somewhere like this museum with people who actually worked in the industry and knew all about what was on display
> 
> We then had a pub lunch and dropped the in-laws off at their home before heading to our own.
> 
> I do hope everone has had a good weekend and that you all have a good qeek next week


Sounds like everyone had a really good time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> The Osprey looks Angry!


It's pretty much how I look when someone I don't know takes photos of me without permission.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! We found our last two of the “six forgotten giants” today. It involved an 11-km hike and of course I did a bit of geocaching along the way. Amazing, after hiking in Canada, how few insects are trying to eat you and few plants are trying to poison you in Denmark!
> “Hill Top Trine”, a geocache, and some art work nearby.
> View attachment 246594
> 
> “Sleeping Louis”, “Hill Top Trine”, and more local art work:
> View attachment 246595
> 
> For those who may not know/remember, the Six Forgotten Giants were created by a Danish artist out of scrap wood and placed in woods or nature parks around Copenhagen for people to explore the outdoors.


Love seeing those giants.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It is SO very dry here! I filled our wading pool up for my daughter and the dogs to play in and while I was filling it up a snake slithered right up and wanted a drink, I let the hose run on the ground and it took a big drink from a puddle.
> I've also got a praying mantis living by my kitchen door. I noticed her yesterday and gave her a spritz of water from a spray bottle. This morning she was back and was hanging on my thermometer by the door, when she spotted me, started waving her arms around. I went and got the bottle and my phone.. she was thirsty but a bit nervous about the phone getting close.
> View attachment 246612


Shame poor things.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've just popped in to see how everyone is.
> Still no Carol today? Does anyone know if she is OK or maybe gone away for the weekend?
> It's not like her to not check in.
> I had a lovely lunch with my sister's family and enjoyed watching the rain.
> What a pity it can't rain every night and be dry in the day.
> Looking forward to a cooler week.
> Anyway I will bid you all goodnight now
> So take care and have a Happy Monday!
> Nos Da


So sorry to worry you Lyn. I just needed a break as last week I was quite grumpy and it didn't want to go away. So i just stayed away from everyone and took out a book to read so I could retreat from the real world for a little while. All is right again. But very sorry that I worried you. [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had two that were about 20 minutes from us. One was behind the SD Safari Park and they were getting crates ready to evacuate! Can you image?!?!
> 
> We almost lost our old house in 07 so I get very anxious and start planning my exit just in case. I have a few apps that I watch.
> 
> I swear my husband is always on a business trip when we have fires around here. We are lucky that we have a DC10 that drops fire retardant.
> 
> The huge one is up north and it is scary!!


That does sound very scary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello roommates, sorry that I was absent, but I was working and busy with garden and animals and ... and....
> Short news: My lambs where born yesterday night.
> Here are some first pics
> View attachment 236702
> View attachment 236703
> View attachment 236704



Beautiful !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> The amount of work these little birds put into their nest is just amazing. EVERY.SINGLE.BIT of straw and fluff etc was brought in by them!
> Makes us humans look like slackers!!!


It had taken them six weeks up to that point. 
If the workmen took 6 weeks making my bed, I'd be a bit annoyed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is is still grey and a bit damp here. There are signs of green in my lawn already. It is amazing how one day od rain can let it recover from being parched so quickly.
> 
> Lots of chores to cwtch up on today, so I'll be in and oit of the CDR. I hope you are all OK.
> 
> * Shouts * COOOOOOEEEEEE! CAROL! HAVE YOU GOT LOST IN THE CELLAR?
> 
> I do hope Carol hasn't been caught by the wool spider, if she exists. Carol is the only southern hemisphere occupant of the CDR, and the only one habing winter, and the Wool Spidr may be trying to make her wear ALL that woollen underwear she has been stockpiling


Now I feel terrible for making you all worry. The funny thing is that I didn't get any notices of posts. Still have about 7 pages to go before I am caught up. Busy reading all the posts.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Do you get moles where you are? They aren't common per say around here but I have seen their hills on my travels before!


They are very common here. If I didn't have dogs they would be ruining my garden. But since I have dogs they don't come near my garden luckily.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My new "closed chamber". Will loaned it to me:
> 
> View attachment 236780


Nice!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wearing a big bat?
> View attachment 246634


Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Really nice.


Oh, okay. 
Really, really nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Each of us could do with a little pat now and again!





Bambam1989 said:


> I got sunburned yesterday [emoji28]


So no patting Bambam, please.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All, lots going on (as usual)
> 
> Quick trip report from exploring Maryland’s Patuxent River.
> 
> We started off Sunday morning on the river from an area called *Selby’s Landing,* headed south and east a few miles and then cut up into Mataponi Creek (named after local native Indians). Lots of flowering plants, including water lillies and water hibiscus - also known here as Marsh Mallow. The best thing in full “bloom” was the wild rice that has taken over these marshy areas. The rice was planted many years ago by Fish and Game authorities to encourage birdlife and water fowl.
> 
> *Wooden Bridge Spanning Mataponi Creek with Glowing Wild Rice*
> 
> View attachment 246636
> 
> 
> We kept paddling well past this wooden bridge into areas only reachable by kayak during high tide periods. Yes, even this far away from the Chesapeake Bay the navigable waters are influenced by the tides.
> 
> The waters at the distant end are slowed considerably by thick marsh grasses and blooming algae, rice fields as well as industrious beavers that find these remote areas perfect for damming.
> 
> *Crossing Over a Small Beaver Dam in Progress*
> 
> View attachment 246637
> 
> 
> 
> With our exploration of Matoponi Creek complete, we circumnavigated a small island and headed back up the main Patuxent River channel for many miles. Along the way we spotted Snowy White Egrets, Ospreys still with their young, American Bald Eagles, Great Blue Herons, Kingfishers, and tons of Red Winged Blackbirds. Additionally, we were treated to schools of jumping fish and the occasional splashing carp, catfish and bass that were all jumping to devour bugs on the calm waters.
> 
> After what seemed like a long, hot paddle, our lunch destination - Mt. Calvert House - was in view.
> 
> View attachment 246638
> 
> 
> We soon landed to the right of the estate, enjoyed our sack lunches in the shade, then took some time to explore the Stately Home.
> 
> View attachment 246639
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. Info - Mount Calvert is one of the most significant historical and archaeological sites in Prince George's County. Its rich archaeological and historical resources represent over 8000 years of human culture. Archaeological evidence shows that American Indians were present from the Archaic Period (7500-1000 BC) through the Woodland Period (1000 BC-1600 AD). Early Archaic hunters and gathers visited the Upper Patuxent River to harvest the river's natural resources. Later, Woodland Indians farmed the land and lived in permanent villages along the river until the 1600's when European settlers arrived. *Info*: https://www.findyourchesapeake.com/places/mount-calvert-historical-and-archaeological-park
> 
> After lunch and our quick look of the house and grounds, we headed even further up the River to where it branches into smaller shaded waters called the West Branch.
> 
> We took some time to paddle further upstream until fallen trees and debris completely blocked our way.
> 
> *Time to turn and head back home*
> 
> View attachment 246640
> 
> 
> The End.


Very interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And I’m off to bed. With or without a pat.  Good night, roommates—in your own time.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You can.
> It takes the first like away, so then you can like the post again!
> As many times as you like!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


About 541 million years. 
Possibly as many as 550


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we get it four times a year, here.
> Madness!


Thank goodness we don't. I already struggle getting up in the morning without having to take an hour away.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246777


Does Postman Pat deliver outside the UK?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thanks, all our fires are out now.
> It’s the huge one up north that is so devastating. 100,000 acres and 700 structures burned and a few deaths.
> 
> We need some rain so bad!!
> 
> View attachment 246645


Shame.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena. I love to be hugged.


Hugs ! ! !


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is it still raining?


Whahaha. I wish!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I'm doing well, thank you.
> 
> I have made a batch of Welsh Cakes, a big pot of soup and a big pan of bolognaise sauce all of which are heading for the freezer. (You can tell it is cooler today  ) I have also done the ironing , so I can definitely polish my halo too
> 
> How are you doing?
> View attachment 246659


Yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. I'm remembering one was 'Bee', and that's Sabine, and the other was 'Bea.'. I've been trying to figure out if Bea was 'beebeeleaves' (or something like that.)


There is (or was) a BeeBee*BeeLeaves on the Forum, but not a Roommate that I can remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm back for a check in. Updateeeeeeeee:
> - I'm going to a concert in nyc in either October or December.
> - I just read 600 pages of biology for a paper I want to write so kill me pls.
> - Five different people approached me for a date this month so I have a problem but the good kind.
> - I'm leaving to the states in less than a year so I'm starting to miss home prematurely.
> - I wrote lots of poetry.
> 
> YESSS THAT'S ABOUT IT!!!!!!!! I'll reply to y'all when I'm not sleepy


Sorry I missed you, Abdulla, old friend. 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's beebee*beebeeleaves. I looked back at all her old posts and she was never here in CDR. So it's just a case of old age messing with my head.


Ah, you got it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I guess the other problem is whether he is happy to be alone all day while you are at work.
> 
> Son started work today. He was reunited with Leia, a chocolate labrador belonging to his boss, who was a puppy when Son did his placement year in the same office and had her basket next to Son's desk. Leia was apparently overjoyed to see Son this morning and wouldn't leave him alone


How sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Buzz Lightyear?


Got it in two[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese?


Would you like some.?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, LOVELY!!!
> (Points out the window) LINDA!!! [emoji33]
> LOOK OUT THERE: a huge sulcata loose in your garden!!!(Grabs several cakes and runs...)


Did you grab enough so that I can taste one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Eggs! Not the best photos, but Mrs B doesn’t reveal them often!
> View attachment 236922
> 
> View attachment 236923


This is all most exciting!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> SPLAT's vanished!
> Disappeared when we were in Spain a week or so back.
> Devastated.


Oh no!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> I generally swallow everything whole.


You are a tort.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> Except Tidgy can't sing at all.
> Though she likes me singing her song.
> "Wake up, my little Tidgy girl,
> "Wake up, my little Tidgy girl,
> "Wakey, wakey, wakey, wakey,
> "Little relative of snakey,
> "Wake up, my little Tidgy girl!"


I like your song too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Am I the only person in the CDR to have been IMPATIENTLY waiting to hear the name of the new little British prince? [emoji846]


Should have called him Adam!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning! I was woken by a drill or a chainsaw — some loud thing that shouldn’t be worked at such an ungodly hour, except we live in the city center and that’s the only time there’re no people around...


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm always conchious that not everyone likes them, but I'm shore most people in the CDR do!


I love them. Just terrible at them.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I found these between 5 and 6!![emoji33]


Corner 5 is between corners 3 and 10.
Corner 6 is between 7 and 8


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You with a long beard and without your glasses would fit perfectly for a knight !


No. He is more like Merlin I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I don’t have a problem with the royals. They do a lot of good work. I’m not one to get worked up by media celebrity frenzy though.
> 
> I think foreigners get more excited by our royals than we do... Hype just isn’t the British way. We are a reserved nation.


I get very excited by cheese. 
And Doctor Who. 
And fossils. 
But the Royal Family, no. 
But they do do a lot of good, you're right. 
Though they did shoot several of my family (Sedgemoor).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I'd have to consult with Adem and unfortunately he is not here. But I believe the Doctor is currently investigating that. Hopefully we will find out if it is human soon.


They are tainted with werewolf blood. 
Queen Victoria got bitten by a werewolf in Scotland.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Honestly, I leave you lot alone in the place for a few weeks and the tone descends to this level!


Shouldn't have left us alone.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me ! ! ! ! !


You are lucky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EdMurphy said:


> Maybe this is just a midwest thing but, when I picked up my new Russian they tell me her name is Lucy.
> OK, this just won't work for me because I have a bird named Lucy and I'm not George Foreman so I don't want two kids with the same name.
> I've spend some time trying to think of a new name, nothings coming to mind that fits.
> This is really the first pet that I have ever had that I need to think of a name for, most everybody has come to me second hand and named by the previous owner.
> So one day I'm showing off pictures of my new found 4" friend and someone being funny asks "what's she going to be when she grows up?"
> The first thing that pops out of my mouth is "Booya". I find this hilarious and think I'm pretty clever. Then the person looks at me in horror and asks if I'm really going to raise this for food? To me this is even better than what I said.
> Her name is now Booya, I call her Boo.


Hello, Ed, and a very warm welcome, if considerably belated, to the Cold Dark Room. 
Please pop by again so that I can get whoever's on duty, Pirate, Leprechaun, not sure who it is at the moment, to offer you a beverage of choice if we have it. 
The jellyfish seem not to be working and I can't find Monty the coffee table. 
Golly. 
Hope Booya is doing well, pics would be nice.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Is it a Scottish cow?


Supposed to be but can't remember anymore. Lol it was sooooo long ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It's okay I had chickens named dumpling, pot pie, and casserole LOL


But those were presumably very apt names! 
Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> The moles in Texas are very small compared to the ones here in WA. Shortly after moving up here my dogs dug up a mole that was longer than hubby's size 13 shoe(not counting it's paws). The biggest I've seen in Texas was maybe the size of my hand.
> Not everything is bigger in Texas, but they tend to make up for it in tenacity! Like mosquitoes..


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm well that is quite an undertaking. Too complicated for me. I have yet to sample a jellyfish. I was always too scared they might sting me. But what has me really worried is now we seem to have a wolf spider as well as a wool spider who might or might not exist. The wolf spider sounds dangerous [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Jarrod!
> (not sure about the shorts, though.)


Lol. Neither is Jarrod.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yaaay! Carol is back too! You’ve got us worried...


Really really sorry about that. Didn't mean too. After catching up i'll go sleep in the naughty corner until morning. [emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And Arthur is after Arthur Dent of the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy fame?


Arthur Daley. 
A favourite of the Queen's.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s never a good sign when you start missing yourself...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tomorrow, April 28 here in the US, is hubby and my 17th wedding anniversary!! We've both been very busy, especially him, so I went ahead and made reservations at my favorite restaurant for tomorrow night. To be fair, he likes that restaurant a lot too. He has SEVERAL favorite restaurants, so this works. I also bought him a new bow tie that he'lll get as a surprise tomorrow night (He only wears bow ties and has a lot of fun with them.)
> I wasn't expecting anything from him because he's been so busy- AND he'll be very busy tomorrow during the day- so I was happily surprised today when he brought me THESE:
> 
> View attachment 237089


Lovely flowers! 
Happy belated anniversary, Bea.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Everyone noted your slight absence. Hope all is well.


All good now thank you. Was very grumpy last week so retreated into a fantasy book to get my head back into a less grumpy mood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> But with your investigation skills surely we can get closer to the truth. You could be the CDR's very own Moulder!!!!


That would be Mulder. 
Though, actually, in the Cold Dark Room..............................


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you so much, Carol!


Aiyeee. Spelling is all over the place. Sigh. ( shakes head)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Does Postman Pat deliver outside the UK?


Looks like he does.[emoji3]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh darn it. I forgot that Adam taught him. [emoji848]


What are you suggesting????


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Corner 5 is between corners 3 and 10.
> Corner 6 is between 7 and 8


So that means that I found them in corners 4 and 9 then. Although I can't remember what it was that i found.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246786


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be Mulder.
> Though, actually, in the Cold Dark Room..............................


Oopsie. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe. Finally caught up. But it is bed time now. So Good Night, Sleep tight and Sweet Dreams all. Not chat to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that’s really sweet! Enjoy your evening tomorrow, Bea and Bea’s hubby! [emoji173]️


Hubbea!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So sorry to worry you Lyn. I just needed a break as last week I was quite grumpy and it didn't want to go away. So i just stayed away from everyone and took out a book to read so I could retreat from the real world for a little while. All is right again. But very sorry that I worried you. [emoji17]



Hope it was nothing that a good book with dragons in it couldn’t fix [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246777



Without.  
[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Maybe the wolf spider added its own collection to the pile...that is if it exists too?


A wolf-spider in sheep's clothing. 
So they wear lamb's leather?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope it was nothing that a good book with dragons in it couldn’t fix [emoji173]️


Lol. It was actually a book about magic. And yes it did thank you. [emoji3] [emoji3] i feel much better today. Not trying to bite any bodies head off anymore.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Lol. I'm pretty terrible at names. I have a leopard gecko named Gecko.
> I had a palomino horse named yellow too.
> My daughter named one of our dogs Cricket. Hubby named the other two-
> Zip - after the dog in the movie "last of the dogmen"
> Stormy- she looked like a fluffy cloud but always looked grumpy.
> The only creative name that I came up with is for Clunker, the idea was our old beat up tractor from Texas that hubby used to call the "Ol' Clunker" it was very reliable and HUGE.


I think Clunker's a great name.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Really really sorry about that. Didn't mean too. After catching up i'll go sleep in the naughty corner until morning. [emoji17] [emoji17]



Nah. Just stay. We’re happy you’re back. And presumably not grumpy anymore?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246777





JoesMum said:


> Does Postman Pat deliver outside the UK?





CarolM said:


> Looks like he does.[emoji3]





Doesn’t matter. Not going to bed with _that_!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. Finally caught up. But it is bed time now. So Good Night, Sleep tight and Sweet Dreams all. Not chat to you all tomorrow.



Good night, Carol! Sleep tight. Don’t let Postman Pat bite...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. It was actually a book about magic. And yes it did thank you. [emoji3] [emoji3] i feel much better today. Not trying to bite any bodies head off anymore.



I prefer to keep bodies with their heads on, too. 
[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> The moles in Texas are very small compared to the ones here in WA. Shortly after moving up here my dogs dug up a mole that was longer than hubby's size 13 shoe(not counting it's paws). The biggest I've seen in Texas was maybe the size of my hand.
> Not everything is bigger in Texas, but they tend to make up for it in tenacity! Like mosquitoes..



LMAO!! True story for sure!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bed time for me too, roommates. Good night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I saw this, but: I love bunny meat ! Have had bunnys to eat in the past.
> I was the one who raised them and I was the one who slaughtered them ! I have a lot of experience with bunnys.
> Surprise, surprise ! ?
> I sometimes slaughter a rooster too, but I don`t like it.


I never slaughter things just because I don't like it. 
My neighbours would be in a lot of trouble if i did.


----------



## JoesMum

Goodnight Carol and Lena. Sleep well both of you. Adam has just liked a post from April 27th, so he still has 3 months to catch up!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So did your son impress him with his wealth of knowledge?



Oh yes mam! But I don’t think the zoo keeper cared for being lectured on the size of the enclosure, mixture of species, or lack of hides and humidity by a 4 yr old[emoji23]. Jayden is like a little sponge & often too smart for his own good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> That's from the Crohn's.
> 
> Pyoderma Gangrenosum
> 
> Pyoderma gangrenosum (PG) is the second most common EIM that affects the skin of IBD patients. It seems to affect ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease (IBD) patients in roughly equal numbers. Fortunately, according to one recent estimate, it affects less than one percent of IBD patients. (An older estimate reported that PG affects about two percent of IBD patients.) Unfortunately, PG is somewhat more troublesome than erythema nodosum. Lesions sometimes persist, despite appropriate treatment, and discomfort related to the lesions may be greater.
> 
> Essentially, pyoderma gangrenosum is characterized by raised, red, inflamed areas of the skin that may eventually erupt into open ulcerations. These ulcerations feature dead or dying (necrotic) tissue surrounded by distinct borders that may have a violet or bluish coloration. Lesions appear primarily on the legs, but may also appear on the trunk, or adjacent to the site of surgical wounds, such as the wounds resulting from ileostomy or colostomy creation.
> 
> About half of cases may be traced to active bowel disease; half occur independently of ongoing bowel disease activity. Sometimes lesions appear in places where physical trauma to the skin has occurred. Various forms of pyoderma gangrenosum exist, and some doctors may struggle to correctly diagnose this relatively rare skin disease.


How lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi gang.
> I just found THIS in my Redfoot pen.
> Looks like I missed an egg or two!


It will never end!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> One of my kayaking mates got this shot of one of the many American Bald Eagles we spotted yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 237225


You do post some beautiful and fascinating photos, Mark. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Today my husband put in a 2nd door for my redfoots heated house. My two are separated and the house is divided but I always have to put my female away in the evenings so we added the door for her. Now if I can train her to go in at night all I need to do is lock her door. I think my pet sitter will appreciate it too.
> 
> She dug another nest and laid again. I just them in the ground. I’m not sure if my male as actually fertilize them but he has snuck in her pen.
> 
> View attachment 237288
> 
> View attachment 237289


Love the muddy footprints. 
You need a mat like Tidgy has.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Will be catching up on the weekend’s posts in a moment. Or so. What kept me away, apart from the usual, were two more lovely giants made of scrap wood.
> View attachment 237292
> 
> This is Little Tilde, watching over a shallow fjord made by a river and a tunnel valley dating back to the Ice Age.
> View attachment 237293
> 
> And this is Thomas on the Mountain, who is not on a mountain but on a hill slope, but any hill is considered a mountain in Denmark. The photo is in black-and-white because the sculpture had been vandalized.
> Wishing everyone a great week ahead!


Love these giants!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> May 19. Save the date.
> (Wish Adam was here as our live commentator...)


Aaaahhhhhh.
That would have been fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A red fox sat in the middle of the lawn at 7pm this evening.
> 
> View attachment 237335
> 
> 
> The rain has finally stopped. There is a lot of localised flooding which has affected roads and trains. The white bits on the lawn are fallen blossom not snow. We had a high of 6C (“feels like” 2C) today. It’s due to be over 20C next weekend!


Love foxes. 
We have them in the countryside here, though they're more brown, but no urban foxes as the people skin them for use in magic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Up to May the First in my catchee-uppee. 
A mere three more months til I'm back with you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Cricket is hard to understand in the countries that play it.
> 
> It is widely played in the UK, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, and the Indian sub-continent. India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have good teams and it's an obsession in that part of the world.


The West Indies, Zimbabwe and Afghanistan are enormously keen as well, the Afghans are 10th in the world at one day and 8th at T20 ! Up and coming . 
Holland and Ireland play a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . another good use for "orchid bark"!!!


Bit like cannablism........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Have you been sneaking pics of Adam?


I did train Tidgy. 
But not with a stick. 
Or carrots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m battling pantry moths again! They are so gross!!
> I have to empty cupboards wash down, spray vinegar and I bought some traps from Amazon. Ugh!!


Get some pantry geckos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Carrying trash out ??? LOL !


Yup, that's always me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Yep. And fixing things. There is also that other thing[emoji12]


Yip, also always me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Very much an obsession here. Although not for me. I find it boring.


Cricket????
Crikey ! !! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes. Like electrical wiring. [emoji6]


Yup, always me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've noticed that by this point we've comfortably passed the total number of posts on Pretend Chat 2.14 making this the biggest ever thread on Tortoise Forum.


























So, well done all, but Pretend Chat did have two previous incarnations and totals 127, 771 posts thus far.
So we still have some way to go to beat that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I sent some cushion covers with this picture to Ed during one of the past TORTOISEs. That was while I still had access to quality Turkish textiles, and Ed still had a herd of Redfoots.


I remember those, they were gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sure I do.
> They're on my couch.


I think you once asked when you thought we'd pass Pretend Chat, Ed. 
Well , we have, but not the total of all three combined. 
(see post two above this one).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sooo you get to sit on Adam then [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


OUCH ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> No. It would have been Adam, though, if only wifey let him.  @Tidgy’s Dad


Not with the stick. 
No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/01/africa/iceberg-cape-town-drought-wxc/index.html
> 
> I don't know if they find mammoths in southern hemisphere ancient ice like they do in the north though


Nope, they don't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Very interesting actually.
> I guess no mammoths but maybe an occasional dinosaur?


Dinosaurs are found in the rocks of Antarctica.
Indeed, when Antarctica drifted south during the Cretaceous period and began to get very, very cold, the ice forests survived for millions of years and various animals, including dinosaurs evolved to survive in the conditions and 'brumate' during the freezing and very dark winter months. Many of them were actually evolved survivors of Jurassic dinosaurs and even older giant amphibians which became extinct long before in the northern hemisphere as more advanced forms dominated, much like primitive mammals, birds etc have survived to this day in Australia, New Zealand and so on where elsewhere the primates have out-competed them and made them extinct.
Finally, it did get too cold and the life died out.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've noticed that by this point we've comfortably passed the total number of posts on Pretend Chat 2.14 making this the biggest ever thread on Tortoise Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, well done all, but Pretend Chat did have two previous incarnations and totals 127, 771 posts thus far.
> So we still have some way to go to beat that!



Wow, very impressive!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Really? Even when I access the Forum on my Kindle I only see Adam's picture.


Lucky, lucky you! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ah! There was the Ottoman coat of arms too. Totally forgot about that one.
> Can’t wait for the next round of TORTOISE!


Coming quite soon ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Move to Germany and you will have no water restriction forever ! And then we invite Lena, Adam, Dan, BamBam, Linda, Yvonne and all our other roomates to move too. I would love to have you all here ! We will build a big community where everybody takes care of his or her neighbor and the animals.
> This is a wonderful dream !


Too cold !
You must all come to Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A postcard from my town of Tonbridge today. This is the Parish Church of St Peter and St Paul, the oldest church in the town, with a fine ancient half-timbered house in front of it
> View attachment 237504


Lovely! 
I've missed all your wonderful postcards of England, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I really, really love her. She's my faithful companion. She's overlarge for her breed, so probably isn't going to have a real long life. Hopefully she'll last as long as me.


Hopefully, that'll be a long and happy life for you both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Cellar


Cold, Eerie, Lightless, Large, Airless, Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Less than 9,000 to go now!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cold, Eerie, Lightless, Large, Airless, Room.


Sort of like this place?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> YEAH !!!! That`ll be wonderful. CDC sounds awesome !


I think we have a CDC. 
Isn't it the Chilly Dim Chamber over on Gecko Forum?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sort of like this place?


Yup!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is fine that spring has arrived. In Germany too. Lovely sunshine and warm weather brings out beautiful colors. All is growing and blooming.


I hear 39.4 degrees today ?
And beer sales up 4%!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> * Live long and in peace !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace Leonard Nimoy alias Mr. Spock.


Live long and prosper. 
But you have to kill someone when you get married.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dipa said:


> Definitely
> View attachment 237658


*Ian Malcolm : *God creates dinosaurs, God destroys dinosaurs, God creates Man, Man kills God, Man brings back dinosaurs.
*Dr. Ellie Sattler : *Dinosaurs eat Man, Woman inherits the Earth.
(Jurassic Park)


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Ian Malcolm : *God creates dinosaurs, God destroys dinosaurs, God creates Man, Man kills God, Man brings back dinosaurs.
> *Dr. Ellie Sattler : *Dinosaurs eat Man, Woman inherits the Earth.
> (Jurassic Park)


Jurassic Park. Great show.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dipa said:


> Perfect
> But not possible


And no fun, either! 
All those bad choices. 
Haha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Do you play guitar ? You never mentioned it before.


I expect he just likes to tune them. 
Tidgy likes to try and tune ours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> The one about soulmates.[emoji16]


I believe someone _becomes _your soulmate, rather than being all prepared and waiting for you somewhere. 
That would be depressing as the chances og you ever meeting 'the one' would be effectively zero. 
You meet someone, and perhaps don't notice them at first, but then, as time goes on. 

You know, sometimes you see someone who is stunningly beautiful or handsome, and then you actually get to talk to them and fifteen minutes later,they're as dull as a brick. But then there's other people, and you meet them and think,"They're okay, or they're not bad" and then you get to know them over time and their face kind of becomes them, as if their personality has become written all over it, and then they turn into something quite, quite beautiful for you....................

That's a soulmate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Just got home from fishing. Caught a few fish. Nothing to brag about though.


Aaaaah, but that one that got away..............................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It looks the same kind of beans. In the UK we can buy baked beans with pork sausages in the can as well.
> 
> Classic though is just the beans and served over toast. Yum! Top with a little grated cheddar cheese for a treat


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Or beans mixed with corned beef! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That sounds good. In Germany we say that the 7 th year after a marriage is the most difficult one.


Yup. 
That's when men get The Seven Year Itch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We call it the 7 year ich! [emoji23] [emoji23]


SNAP ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Yay me and my hubby been married for 9 years! Does that mean the hard times are past?


Yeah, the man's given up by then and is just cardigan shopping and looking for his slippers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Surviving 7 years is supposed to mean that you’re through the worst of it. You have learned how to cope with the rockier patches together .
> 
> There are no guarantees. My parents separated after over 30 years... though, knowing what I do now about my late father, I wonder how Mum put up with him so long.
> 
> We got married in 1990 which seems an impossibly long time because I cannot be that old


You're not. 
I expect the date on the marriage certificate is wrong. 
And your birth certificate, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> 1990 that's the year I was born.


Hmmmmph!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Spent the better part of yesterday kayaking near Baltimore’s Inner Harbor, Fells Point, Canton Park areas where we stumbled across a water festival called “Kinetic Baltimore” where various school groups and organizations enter floatable/driveable machines and navigate a short water route.
> 
> We also paddled by some very large US naval ships....
> 
> View attachment 237765
> View attachment 237766
> View attachment 237767


PAH ! ! 
I don't think Morocco need be afeared of the US Navy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...all types of groups sponsored floatable machines... some with lots of engineering skills, some with none, many in between. This one here was a reticulated alligator complete with dry ice for effect..
> 
> If interested, here is a link to the idea behind these kinetic “sculptures” - https://www.kineticbaltimore.com/
> 
> View attachment 237768


Oh, I don't know, though! 
That crocodile ship would have our camel barges for breakfast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi there everyone! Now things have settled down with my house and I finally have a landline a reliable laptop (have my nephew's on indefinite loan) and internet connection sorted, thought I'd just say hello on this fine UK bank holiday. I'm still alive and kicking and hope you are all well and that your torts are thriving. This is a banned website in work so haven't even been able to access the forum there - but we can use facebook - very strange, although I have occasionally had a quick peek in the CDR when I've popped to my sisters but couldn't log in and hog their pc. I've missed popping in but hopefully normal service should soon be resumed.
> I see you are still on your travels, @JoesMum Hope to catch up with you and everyone else all soon.
> TTFN.


Aha! 
Got to the point where Lyn returned! 
Welcome back, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This is turning into a CDR party  I have given John and Adam a poke as they haven't been round a while either


OUCH !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Have a good time and try not to resurrect any dinosaurs


Not my area, though I would if I could. 
Even though it would be a really stupid thing to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They’ve been running a bar in corner 3 on the quiet I think. By running a bar I mean drinking hard together [emoji849]


I've got to sort that pair out! 
Just wait til I get my mits on them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you once asked when you thought we'd pass Pretend Chat, Ed.
> Well , we have, but not the total of all three combined.
> (see post two above this one).


That's VERY COOL.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe.
> But most of my stories even bore me.


Well, you've heard them before! 
We haven't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> About a week ago, I found a baby wandering around out there. Must've hatched and gone unnoticed.
> It's just as well because he has again disappeared.


Did you find him again? 
I just lost my second tort, SPLAT ! 
Just vanished. 
I think someone stole him while I was in Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> [QUOTE="ZEROPILOT, post: 1607087, member: 42088"
> Besides, I very seldom have anything to share that's of any interest.


Nor me - I just talk drivel usually.
It's always been nice to chat to you though Ed.[/QUOTE]
Usually?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam lovely to not see you!!
> I've missed everyone here.
> I hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.
> Lola has been to the vets today as he has not been himself for a couple of weeks and worrying me - off his food even his delicious dandies and plantains etc. Not interested in basking even in the lovely sun, but he always has taken a bit of persuading to go outside after the winter when he has been institortionalised indoors.
> He had bloods taken so won't get results until Thursday so fingers crossed its not something serious.
> I though Fez may need the rain so arranged for our usual bank holiday weather to come to you instead - hope lots of lovely dandies grow for Tidgy.
> I also hope your work is going well and that we get to chat soon.


Soon, we will chat. 
It's been a long, long time.
Hope Lola's better now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Bad Splat.


Poor SPLAT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How about putting it on your hat?


This hat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> is the engagement off between Tidgy and Oli then?


Yes, Tidgy is footloose and fancy free again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'd forgotten about the one legged pirate but Montgomery and the Leprechaun are new, I'll look forward to bumping into them!


No, no, no, the giant armadillo coffee table has been around forever. 
The name Montgomery was more recent but still in your time, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Yes, but she's much better now, thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .
> Thanks for that I remember the armadillo but not his name. Those pesky leprechauns are trouble with a capital T .


A capital L, surely?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You should get a leveret instead of a bunny the day before your holiday
> then you can say 'Hare today, gone tomorrow'
> 
> (Sorry Dan I have a terrible sense of humour)


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Actually for a change I used my George Foreman grill to make a toasted cheese and tomato panini - that's cooking with real ingredients isn't it?


Master Chef stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> How long. If it was for at least 5 years then Oli would be Tidgy's common law wife.[emoji6]


Nope, not that long! 
And nothing had been consummated. 
Dandelions consumed, yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Nope. Didn't know there was one.


There isn't. 
The Cold Dark Room _is _the Naughty Step of the Forum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct. And we are going to arrange a lovely wedding party. Wait and see what @Tidgy's Dad says.


Sorry, Gillian, Tidgy has decided to play the field for a bit. 
She's decided she's too young to be tied down. 
And Oli is a bit naughty sometimes. 
And doesn't pay her enough attention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Of course in the UK, the tradition is that the bride's father will be expected to cover all costs so you don't need to worry about that Gillian.



Definitely off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> @CarolM @Lyn
> 
> look at them (Tidgy and Oli)
> View attachment 238035
> 
> 
> ​


IMPOSTER ! ! ! ! 
That is NOT my beautiful Tidge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh of course that goes without saying.


No it doesn't! 
It's nice when people say such things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh cute. They make the perfect couple.


Maybe, but it's not Tidgy. 
It doesn't look like Oli come to that, either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh....yes I finally did! I enjoyed it so much, I didn't want to return to Amman.


Glad to hear that you had your hols, Gillian! 
Finally! 
Any postcards?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nor me - I just talk drivel usually.
> It's always been nice to chat to you though Ed.


Thank Lyn.
You are truly one of my favorite strangers.[/QUOTE]
Mine too. 
And you don't get much stranger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Suit purchased remarkably easily in the first shop we tried. We obviously got lucky.
> 
> 40” chest long jacket and 32” waist extra long trousers ... Seriously who has a 32” waist?!


Mine's 28".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why ? There is no reason for that to my opinion. Or is the reason named wifey ?


Partly wifey.
But I seriously think it would have upset Tidgy's view of the Universe if she thought she had competition.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> I hope everyone is having a good Friday.
> Bea I have received my invite. Did you get yours yet?
> View attachment 238241


Terrific. 
A wedding with advertisement breaks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Feed me!
> View attachment 238298
> 
> 
> And a very brief video of Dad feeding Mum... he offered the caterpillar to the chicks first, but they’re far too small just yet


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











This has been one of my favourite parts of the catch_up, I'm so happy they hatched!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jaid10 said:


> Thanks so much. It does help. I have 2 sulcatas. I have lots to ask about them.


You can always ask here too. 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
Coffee, armadillo, jellyfish, penguin? 
We can offer you comfort and succour while we offer advice if we can. 
Hope your questions have been answered by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I love how grateful some people are when you help them. 
They come in here asking questions 'cos they're lost and it's busy in here, get what they need and off they go. 
Thanks for helping out, Roommates, at least i appreciate how special you all are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Is nothing for free anymore. It's ridiculous how everything has now got to have a price to it.


Cyber hugs are still free! 
Hugs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My phone says this is hug [emoji847] but TFO doesn’t display all emojis.
> 
> Testing!
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Ooh it works


Hmmm.
Looks like an emoji with little feet on the bottom.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> What all pets does everyone here have by the way? Just wondering.


Tidgy! 
No SPLAT
wifey. 
That's it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey! 
Still not even half way through! 
Nos da, Roommates, I will continue my odyssey again tomorrow! 
Miss you all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to say i'm quite excited because I can hear Lola chomping on some dandelions that I just left in his in his room!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I say that about gerbils!


And i say it about camels. 
And meerkats.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> Still not even half way through!
> Nos da, Roommates, I will continue my odyssey again tomorrow!
> Miss you all!


We missed you too, Adam (drivel and all!) and we're very glad you're back.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Coffee, anyone?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight Carol and Lena. Sleep well both of you. Adam has just liked a post from April 27th, so he still has 3 months to catch up!



I’m trying not to comment much — not to add to the existing bulk [emoji23][emoji87]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nah. Just stay. We’re happy you’re back. And presumably not grumpy anymore?


Nope. Back to normal now. On the up side, still haven't touched coffee, AND went the without painkillers for about 5 days now. Hmmmm maybe it was the withdrawal of the painkillers making me grumpy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol! Sleep tight. Don’t let Postman Pat bite...


Hmmm, I thought I felt something patting me during the night. And Stephen is away at the moment, so it wasn't him.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!! True story for sure!!


Love your Avatar. Is that the lone Tort ranger by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bed time for me too, roommates. Good night!


Good Night and Goooooooooood Morning to ya.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Goodnight Carol and Lena. Sleep well both of you. Adam has just liked a post from April 27th, so he still has 3 months to catch up!


Oh Boy, at this rate we will get to the 200k mark in no time at all.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes mam! But I don’t think the zoo keeper cared for being lectured on the size of the enclosure, mixture of species, or lack of hides and humidity by a 4 yr old[emoji23]. Jayden is like a little sponge & often too smart for his own good!


Whahaha. Fantastic. I hope that the Zoo Keeper does some research and decides to change some things at the zoo.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've noticed that by this point we've comfortably passed the total number of posts on Pretend Chat 2.14 making this the biggest ever thread on Tortoise Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, well done all, but Pretend Chat did have two previous incarnations and totals 127, 771 posts thus far.
> So we still have some way to go to beat that!


NOT that any of us are counting right? @Toddrickfl1 Your Majesty how has the infiltration and spying of Pretend Chat going? Any useful information we can use?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we have a CDC.
> Isn't it the Chilly Dim Chamber over on Gecko Forum?





Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Coffee, anyone?


Decaf please  Good morning Lena


CarolM said:


> Nope. Back to normal now. On the up side, still haven't touched coffee, AND went the without painkillers for about 5 days now. Hmmmm maybe it was the withdrawal of the painkillers making me grumpy.


I have no doubt that withdrawal was the problem. I felt :censored: awful when I came off the painkillers after my back operation! You have done well to be talking to us so quickly underthe circumstances!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad has a few days off. We are going to buy a new suitcase this morning .... so exciting (NOT!!!) 

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, I thought I felt something patting me during the night. And Stephen is away at the moment, so it wasn't him.


 That's just part and parcel of a bad dream...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad has a few days off. We are going to buy a new suitcase this morning .... so exciting (NOT!!!)
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone


New travels in sight, I reckon?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too cold !
> You must all come to Morocco.


As long as we can get a decent toilet in Morroco then would love to come.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Ian Malcolm : *God creates dinosaurs, God destroys dinosaurs, God creates Man, Man kills God, Man brings back dinosaurs.
> *Dr. Ellie Sattler : *Dinosaurs eat Man, Woman inherits the Earth.
> (Jurassic Park)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe someone _becomes _your soulmate, rather than being all prepared and waiting for you somewhere.
> That would be depressing as the chances og you ever meeting 'the one' would be effectively zero.
> You meet someone, and perhaps don't notice them at first, but then, as time goes on.
> 
> You know, sometimes you see someone who is stunningly beautiful or handsome, and then you actually get to talk to them and fifteen minutes later,they're as dull as a brick. But then there's other people, and you meet them and think,"They're okay, or they're not bad" and then you get to know them over time and their face kind of becomes them, as if their personality has become written all over it, and then they turn into something quite, quite beautiful for you....................
> 
> That's a soulmate.


That was very beautiful. And yes I like your reasoning much better.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, the man's given up by then and is just cardigan shopping and looking for his slippers.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> New travels in sight, I reckon?



Maybe.... 

We need a smaller suitcase though. The one we have is far too big most of the time!


----------



## CarolM

I am still trying to catch up on all Adam's catch up posts.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's VERY COOL.


Welcome Back Ed. We missed you too. How are you and yours doing?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor SPLAT!


I know. Shame poor SPLAT. Hopefully whoever took him will look after him really well. We can always hope.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There isn't.
> The Cold Dark Room _is _the Naughty Step of the Forum.


So what was the corner and or step that I have been sitting in/on all this time?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So what was the corner and or step that I have been sitting in/on all this time?



It’s better not to know...

it’s just as well it’s gloomy in here [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine's 28".


A girl can dream!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cyber hugs are still free!
> Hugs!


I will take some more please (because they are the next best thing to a real one) and will be very grateful for each and every one received.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Those are really nice emoji's. And I thought you went to bed?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Coffee, anyone?


Good Morning Lena,

Decaf coffee please. Or you can have some of my Dandelion and Hibiscus tea?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m trying not to comment much — not to add to the existing bulk [emoji23][emoji87]


Oops. Too late on my part.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Decaf please  Good morning Lena I have no doubt that withdrawal was the problem. I felt :censored: awful when I came off the painkillers after my back operation! You have done well to be talking to us so quickly underthe circumstances!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad has a few days off. We are going to buy a new suitcase this morning .... so exciting (NOT!!!)
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone


Make sure you get one big enough so that you can hide in it every now and then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That's just part and parcel of a bad dream...


----------



## Kristoff

Yesterday, daughter's best friend spent the day with us. (How exhausting! ) I took them to a park and later to Roskilde Museum. It's a very nice, interactive museum with lots of sounds and mood lighting, and the girls were startled more than once by sudden church bells or ominous music. (Fun for mom! ) I have free entrance because of my collaboration with the city tourism office. I brought my tripod this time to get the light right.

Here are some skulls from a sacrificial site almost 2000 years ago:



-
-
A legend has it that once upon a time, Roskilde was a small village with a giant Serpent coiled around it. The Serpent required its occasional meal -- a human sacrifice. The villagers then raised a special Bull to fight the Serpent. It's all a parable about Christianity versus the pre-Christian times, but here's an auroch, which may have sparked collective imagination:



-
-
Roskilde rose to be the most important Nordic city in the Middle Ages, with the seat of the Bishop, 5 monasteries, and 13 parish churches. As such, it was a seat of power, and most Danish monarchs were laid to rest over the years in Roskilde Cathedral (a tradition that is maintained to this day).




-
-
Things took a dramatic turn since the 1660s. The seat of Bishop was moved to Copenhagen, and Roskilde, having lost its prominence in the making of Danish history -- and much of its business, turned into a provincial town.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Maybe....
> 
> We need a smaller suitcase though. The one we have is far too big most of the time!


Big is good. So that when he says you can't go with and you really really want to go with, you can climb into the suitcase and tag along.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s better not to know...
> 
> it’s just as well it’s gloomy in here [emoji23]


For sure.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yesterday, daughter's best friend spent the day with us. (How exhausting! ) I took them to a park and later to Roskilde Museum. It's a very nice, interactive museum with lots of sounds and mood lighting, and the girls were startled more than once by sudden church bells or ominous music. (Fun for mom! ) I have free entrance because of my collaboration with the city tourism office. I brought my tripod this time to get the light right.
> 
> Here are some skulls from a sacrificial site almost 2000 years ago:
> 
> View attachment 246860
> 
> -
> -
> A legend has it that once upon a time, Roskilde was a small village with a giant Serpent coiled around it. The Serpent required its occasional meal -- a human sacrifice. The villagers then raised a special Bull to fight the Serpent. It's all a parable about Christianity versus the pre-Christian times, but here's an auroch, which may have sparked collective imagination:
> 
> View attachment 246861
> 
> -
> -
> Roskilde rose to be the most important Nordic city in the Middle Ages, with the seat of the Bishop, 5 monasteries, and 13 parish churches. As such, it was a seat of power, and most Danish monarchs were laid to rest over the years in Roskilde Cathedral (a tradition that is maintained to this day).
> 
> View attachment 246863
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Things took a dramatic turn since the 1660s. The seat of Bishop was moved to Copenhagen, and Roskilde, having lost its prominence in the making of Danish history -- and much of its business, turned into a provincial town.


Hmmmmm, it seems that power is a fickle thing. Really beautiful pictures btw.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hey guys


----------



## CarolM

Goood Mornooning Everyone.

We had some rain overnight, but nothing this morning. It is however still overcast. Stephen is away for a couple of days, he is expected back late thursday evening. So I have the house relatively to myself for a while. And I definitly have the whole bed to myself. Yay I can spread out.
I have caught up again, and must now get back to work. I hope everyone is having a fantastic Wednesday so far. On a side note, I just found out:


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Maybe....
> 
> We need a smaller suitcase though. The one we have is far too big most of the time!


I know, Just climb into your current case......you'll see, it will shrink in size.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys


Hey back at ya!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena,
> 
> Decaf coffee please. Or you can have some of my Dandelion and Hibiscus tea?
> 
> View attachment 246862



Dandelion and hibiscus? That’s for your torts?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Dandelion and hibiscus? That’s for your torts?


Well I figured it would be good for me. LOL


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmmmm, it seems that power is a fickle thing. Really beautiful pictures btw.



Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hey guys



Hey!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Goood Mornooning Everyone.
> 
> We had some rain overnight, but nothing this morning. It is however still overcast. Stephen is away for a couple of days, he is expected back late thursday evening. So I have the house relatively to myself for a while. And I definitly have the whole bed to myself. Yay I can spread out.
> I have caught up again, and must now get back to work. I hope everyone is having a fantastic Wednesday so far. On a side note, I just found out:
> 
> View attachment 246864



[emoji23] Aaaand Carol’s back! Missed you!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well I figured it would be good for me. LOL
> View attachment 246865
> 
> View attachment 246866



So much to learn from the torts!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So sorry to worry you Lyn. I just needed a break as last week I was quite grumpy and it didn't want to go away. So i just stayed away from everyone and took out a book to read so I could retreat from the real world for a little while. All is right again. But very sorry that I worried you. [emoji17]


No worries Carol we all need a break now and again.
Just glad you're OK!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So much to learn from the torts!


Who would have thought? They are teaching me all the time.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No worries Carol we all need a break now and again.
> Just glad you're OK!


Thank you Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As long as they have a little cheese in them, I would agree.


MMmmm - I love cheese and potato!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23] Aaaand Carol’s back! Missed you!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> MMmmm - I love cheese and potato!


yummy, that reminds me of creamed potato's. layers of potatoe with salt and pepper and grated cheddar cheese (sometimes a little bit of onion as well ) in between the potatoe layers and cream poured over all of it. Then baked in the oven until it is nice and cooked. Now I am hungry.!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never slaughter things just because I don't like it.
> My neighbours would be in a lot of trouble if i did.


Mine too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Love foxes.
> We have them in the countryside here, though they're more brown, but no urban foxes as the people skin them for use in magic.


People in UK just let their dogs rip them apart!
Supposed to be illegal now but the hunts still break the law.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too cold !
> You must all come to Morocco.


Too hot!!
Much like the UK at the moment.
Let's all go to Iceland!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe someone _becomes _your soulmate, rather than being all prepared and waiting for you somewhere.
> That would be depressing as the chances og you ever meeting 'the one' would be effectively zero.
> You meet someone, and perhaps don't notice them at first, but then, as time goes on.
> 
> You know, sometimes you see someone who is stunningly beautiful or handsome, and then you actually get to talk to them and fifteen minutes later,they're as dull as a brick. But then there's other people, and you meet them and think,"They're okay, or they're not bad" and then you get to know them over time and their face kind of becomes them, as if their personality has become written all over it, and then they turn into something quite, quite beautiful for you....................
> 
> That's a soulmate.


All my right shoes have a solemate - and they're all left shoes.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> That's when men get The Seven Year Itch.


Which is OK - as long as they're not tempted to scratch it!
Then there's BIG trouble!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aha!
> Got to the point where Lyn returned!
> Welcome back, Lyn!


Thank you again Adam - only a few months more to catch up on now!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you find him again?
> I just lost my second tort, SPLAT !
> Just vanished.
> I think someone stole him while I was in Spain.


Ah I thought SPLAT was a gecko.
Sorry he's gone missing


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Love your Avatar. Is that the lone Tort ranger by any chance?



I honestly don’t know the history.... I just felt an instant connection when I saw it...


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soon, we will chat.
> It's been a long, long time.
> Hope Lola's better now


Lola is much more active than he was but has become very picky food wise and is still losing weight!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola is much more active than he was but has become very picky food wise and is still losing weight!



Oh Lola! You are the ultimate moody teen 

It is time to snap out if this young man! Now! I mean it! Now!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, I thought I felt something patting me during the night. And Stephen is away at the moment, so it wasn't him.


A while ago I was asleep and something patted me on the face!
It was a cat who had found his way in through a window.
I don't know who jumped most - me or the cat when I screamed!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad has a few days off. We are going to buy a new suitcase this morning .... so exciting (NOT!!!)
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone


You need one with all the travelling you've been doing!!
Happy Weds to you too Linda


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go out now so will be back later
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow...7 pages behind overnight. I might just wait ‘til Adam is caught up...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola is much more active than he was but has become very picky food wise and is still losing weight!


That is not good at all.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A while ago I was asleep and something patted me on the face!
> It was a cat who had found his way in through a window.
> I don't know who jumped most - me or the cat when I screamed!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...7 pages behind overnight. I might just wait ‘til Adam is caught up...


Scardy Cat!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi all. Now I caught up with all post.
> In the meantime I`ve done my job as a sheepshearer. Look at the result but please don`t laugh.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 238460
> 
> 
> Afterwards
> 
> View attachment 238461


Hmmmm. 
Not too stylish, but at least she'll be cooler.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Going well thank you. I am at “London” Gatwick airport which is actually about as far out of London as we are at home. However, it’s one of the main UK airports. We are heading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRUM ROLL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... north!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy August, Roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m back from Turkey and will be catching up on all the messages, all 800+ of them, eventually.  For now, hope everyone has a great week!
> Carol, this is for you—guess what it is.
> View attachment 238487


Cannabis? 
800+ ? 
Piff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lena, Yayyy you are back. Missed you. And It is either some weed  or Dandelion seeds. Soooooo jealous if it is the Dandelion seeds.


SNAP ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I was collecting some this morning, and a guy walking his dog asked me why I’d go picking dandelion seeds in a park while everyone else is trying to get rid of them in their garden. I told him it’s for a friend in SA who has lots of hungry torts to feed.  All I need now is your address and a small envelope.


You're asking Carol to post you an envelope? 
How mean is that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh You are the best.  I will pm you my address.


And post an envelope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And everything has turned tartan. We are in Scotland - a stone’s throw from John at Glasgow Airport in Paisley - but we are only changing planes here. We must go further north still.


The Watford Gap?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> View attachment 238491
> View attachment 238492
> 
> Finally managed to get clydes outdoor enclosure done the weeds and plants need to get established yet but not a bad start


Wonderful, and Clyde looks super!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Wow. I think my wedding cost about $300.
> My mom and grandma made the dress so I only paid for materials.
> My hubby cooked all the food on his giant grill/smoker so we bought the food.
> And then paid the JP for his service.
> Yep- low cost, and surprisingly low stress.


Mine was crippling expensive. 
Even back in those days when we had money. 
Well worth it, though.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe someone _becomes _your soulmate, rather than being all prepared and waiting for you somewhere.
> That would be depressing as the chances og you ever meeting 'the one' would be effectively zero.
> You meet someone, and perhaps don't notice them at first, but then, as time goes on.
> 
> You know, sometimes you see someone who is stunningly beautiful or handsome, and then you actually get to talk to them and fifteen minutes later,they're as dull as a brick. But then there's other people, and you meet them and think,"They're okay, or they're not bad" and then you get to know them over time and their face kind of becomes them, as if their personality has become written all over it, and then they turn into something quite, quite beautiful for you....................
> 
> That's a soulmate.



Love this. [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived...
> 
> We flew over Scottish mountains with some snow left on them
> View attachment 238508
> 
> 
> Over the sea at the north of Scotland until we found land
> View attachment 238509
> 
> 
> A little further north
> View attachment 238510
> 
> 
> And landed then picked up our hire car... we’re in Kirkwall in the Orkney Islands
> View attachment 238511


And very rugged and lovely it is too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness! 
I have had over 1,300 alerts in the last 24 hours alone. 
I'm never going to catch up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about this, then.
> I've always had a lot of hair. Thick, long hair. And I always laughed at my balding younger brother. Saying I "wish" I could go bald!
> Well, I just got my six month hair cut...and as I was inspecting the length, I saw this.
> If I'm not mistaken...And my memory isn't as sharp as it once was..I seem to recall hair being there.
> 
> View attachment 238542


Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS, ED ! ! ! !











Join the club.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Less than 8,000 posts to go!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> yummy, that reminds me of creamed potato's. layers of potatoe with salt and pepper and grated cheddar cheese (sometimes a little bit of onion as well ) in between the potatoe layers and cream poured over all of it. Then baked in the oven until it is nice and cooked. Now I am hungry.!!!


We call that scallopped potatoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Earlier I mentioned that Rue stuck her head in deep in her soaking water and had a nice drink. That I did manage to get a photo of.
> View attachment 238592


That's beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That’s because you know them already!


SNAP ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 238608


Actually, the gown sort of suits you, Dan. 
I wear similar things here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My box turtles are crepuscular.
> 
> I just LOVE the petrichor after the first rain!!
> 
> Have I told you that I am totally nesh in the winter?


One of my oft used phrases. 
"I shall descry your lugubrious lineaments at the crepuscular hour" 
Which means, "see you in the morning".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My box turtles are crepuscular.
> 
> I just LOVE the petrichor after the first rain!!
> 
> Have I told you that I am totally nesh in the winter?


And petrichor is my favourite word. 
The only word in English to describe a specific odour rather than a general one.
"Petri" stone "ichor" the blood of the gods. 
I have recently read other explanations, but it is because seeds are covered in a coating of oil to stop them germinating when the soil is dry or the shoots would just die. This is the ichor. The hard ground is the stone and when it rains the oil is washed away and the seeds germinate. The mix of water, oil and earth chemicals creates the aroma of petrichor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Don't you just hate that awful chemical smell of the hospital's linens? I don't know what they wash them in, but it makes me feel sicker than the reason I'm in the hospital!


Quite!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> These days most couples share the cost.


Indeed.
But half of an arm and a leg is still a useful limb.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Enjoy. Haggis anyone?


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> How did you cure them?


Hi Carol ! You are here. We missed you.
I cured them when I say that they cannot determine what I have to do on my property. I do what I want on my property ( within the normal rules of course ) and don`t ask my neighbours what they "allow" me to do.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aawww Thank you as always for such kind words.[emoji8]


Kind words and true words.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> .
> 
> ***sang in my very best Tina Turner imitation, "got to do with it, got to do with it?"***


Want to hear and see you as Tina Turner !


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Coffee, anyone?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And post an envelope.


Still hasn't arrived. It obviously grew legs and went somewhere else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Not so dramatic. Just a substitute universe in case this one fails.  I believe Adam has a status of a Gecko Grandpa or something over there.


Yes, Gecko Grandparent, apparently. 
Just to make me feel really old.





No one's posted in the Chilly Dim Chamber since September, so i guess the forum's been working okay.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Gorgeous as always Bee


Thank you Carol !


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Nope. Back to normal now. On the up side, still haven't touched coffee, AND went the without painkillers for about 5 days now. Hmmmm maybe it was the withdrawal of the painkillers making me grumpy.



So proud of you!! You’ve got this!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Medium rare for me (or “à point” in France) [emoji23]


Bleu. 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That's bleu as in 'blue', virtually uncooked, not bleu as in 'bleuch' which wouldn't be yummy at all.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 246894



Nice nails [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Look who I ran into this morning!!!


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> The moles in Texas are very small compared to the ones here in WA. Shortly after moving up here my dogs dug up a mole that was longer than hubby's size 13 shoe(not counting it's paws). The biggest I've seen in Texas was maybe the size of my hand.
> Not everything is bigger in Texas, but they tend to make up for it in tenacity! Like mosquitoes..


German moles are small too. They fit in the palm of a normal hand.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> A Hundred miles of beautiful.


I love the melody of this sad song.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I have less than 10,000 posts to go before I catch up with you all!
> The conversation has moved on from wind to shoe fetishes, through milking bulls to elk kisses.
> Nice to know the standard of chat is as high as ever.


We don`t want to give you reasons to complain !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There are 22 Nature Reserves on the main island of Orkney alone so, needless to say, we have done quite a lot of bird watching today.
> 
> We made our way to Marwick Head which has cliffs full of nesting seabirds in season... they’re just turning up now. Orkney is at least a month behind Kent; they’re still on Daffodils and primroses as spring flowers here.
> 
> It had clouded over by the time we got to Marwick Head.
> 
> View of the sea cliffs with the Kitchener Memorial dedicated to WWI Field Marshal Kitchener
> View attachment 238648
> 
> 
> View towards the island of Hoy
> View attachment 238649
> 
> 
> View towards the Brough of Birsay- an island linked by a causeway at low tide
> View attachment 238650





Yvonne G said:


> I had a nice steak (fried in GREASE!!!), a helping of green beans smothered in real butter and a nice baked potato (baked in olive oil). If that doesn't harden my arteries, I don't know what will. But, M-m-m-m-m it was good!!





Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! Be careful of hurling. If you hit one of those angry things that live in here, it could mean trouble for you.





JoesMum said:


> And then we went to the Brough of Birsay. The island has a Viking village inhabited from c 600AD - 1100AD ... so only 1000 years old.
> 
> It is remarkably similar to its much older neighbour at Skara Brae, but they did have a drainage system so plumbing was a benefit!
> 
> We saw a puffin on the cliffs ...but the weather closed in and we escaped just before the rain got too bad
> View attachment 238651
> 
> 
> Nordic carving
> View attachment 238652
> 
> 
> More sea cliffs
> View attachment 238653
> 
> 
> Heading for the mainland
> View attachment 238654


These four posts were in sequence. 
A series of wonderful postcards from Linda followed by what Yvonne had for dinner then a joke from her followed by another series of wonderful photos of a far away place. 
Guess which two got the most likes?
No disrespect to anyone, but sometimes the Cold Dark Room is a very strange place.


----------



## Momof4

It feeling well today. I went to bed with chills and woke to a fever. 
Apparently I have a Dr. appt today that I forgot about. I guess I’ll be missing it. I hope they don’t charge me.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Look who I ran into this morning!!!



Yikes!!! 
He is pretty but yikes!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ditto.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Please do. I enjoy your songs.


Carol, you are so sweet my dear. Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Look who I ran into this morning!!!


Uuuiiiihhhhhhhhhhh......
I have no fear when I see spiders but this one is TOO MUCH !!!!!


----------



## Momof4

I have a gopher in my tort pens! I keep flooding the holes and the next day there’s a new mound! The mound is huge! 
Do they actually come out and walk around? I wonder if he’s eating left over greens.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We call that scallopped potatoes.


Good to know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> But just think - a light at the end of the tunnel!
> There's a lot to read so hope no one interrupts you.


Quite a lot, yes.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> It feeling well today. I went to bed with chills and woke to a fever.
> Apparently I have a Dr. appt today that I forgot about. I guess I’ll be missing it. I hope they don’t charge me.


Feeling well ? It sounds not well what you wrote....


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 246894



Nice manicure!
Do your smallest torts use that winding slide in the background?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Still hasn't arrived. It obviously grew legs and went somewhere else.



Weeds these days! [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Nice nails [emoji6]



SNAP!!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Nice manicure!
> Do your smallest torts use that winding slide in the background?



Thank you! 
Lol!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Look who I ran into this morning!!!



It’s alive!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> It feeling well today. I went to bed with chills and woke to a fever.
> Apparently I have a Dr. appt today that I forgot about. I guess I’ll be missing it. I hope they don’t charge me.



Oh dear.  I do hope you feel better quickly. Look after yourself


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> It’s never a good sign when you start missing yourself...


Oh yes ! When you start missing yourself it could be the beginning of loosing yourself.....


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Look who I ran into this morning!!!



That is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> It feeling well today. I went to bed with chills and woke to a fever.
> Apparently I have a Dr. appt today that I forgot about. I guess I’ll be missing it. I hope they don’t charge me.



Ouch. Feel better soon [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I would have liked your all's post but for some reason it won't let me
> 
> Anyway. We are on our way back. About 4 hours away from home. The procedures went well. They found inflammation all through my system and ulcerations all the way through. They are starting me on two autoimmune drugs. But one has to be pre-approved by insurance so that one has to wait on them. It's $26,000 a vile! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji43] Luckily I don't have to pay that. insurance will and what they don't get I have another medical card to help with.
> The other drug has to be monitored close are requires blood work to be done between doses so I will have to put it off until my vacation is about over to start. Unfortunately that means my legs and stuff will continue getting worse until then.


That's awful, Dan, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That is beautiful! I love it!



Linda, did you just use “beautiful” and “Wool Spider” in one sentence?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hugs ! ! !


Huuuiii ! Thank you for the nice hug !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About 541 million years.
> Possibly as many as 550


There speaks the paleontologist.


----------



## Kristoff

Just managed to sign daughter up for ballet classes. It only took 100 calls within 1.5 hours to get through to the school. [emoji849] The registration opened today and it’s one phone number for three ballet schools.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Corner 5 is between corners 3 and 10.
> Corner 6 is between 7 and 8


Can you put some signs on the corners ? I think I loose my way.....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No. He is more like Merlin I think.


Yeah ! That`s right. Merlin the wizard.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Just managed to sign daughter up for ballet classes. It only took 100 calls within 1.5 hours to get through to the school. [emoji849] The registration opened today and it’s one phone number for three ballet schools.


Have fun on the phone .... Wahahaha-


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Linda, did you just use “beautiful” and “Wool Spider” in one sentence?


I love that spider in the photo. Is that the wool spider?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I love that spider in the photo. Is that the wool spider?



I have a nagging feeling that it might be...


----------



## Momof4

Just called the office. Well, the lady said it was canceled and they were going to call me this morning. The app was this morning. No charges!! Yay!
I better lose some weight with all this sweating. [emoji29]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I love that spider in the photo. Is that the wool spider?


. . . if she exists!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I have a gopher in my tort pens! I keep flooding the holes and the next day there’s a new mound! The mound is huge!
> Do they actually come out and walk around? I wonder if he’s eating left over greens.



I believe Gophers do but moles just randomly pop there head up unless antagonized by something. My husband has had days where he will sit out in a lawn chair with a rifle just waiting on movement.. (like watching paint dry!) but he has been successful and has decreased our population at times. We have tried traps but I can’t stand them because they catch (painfully) but don’t kill.. can’t use poison because of all my other animals. Our options are limited.. I wish you better luck than I have!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mrnewberry said:


> Good morning.


A rather belated good morning to you?
Did you ever get a coffee?
Or find an armadillo?
Hope the Roommates were nice to you. 
Speak soon. 
I'm not so hungry today, so cheese not necessary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mrnewberry said:


> I don’t believe so.
> 
> Hello, my name is Allen.


Hi, Allen.
I'm Adam.
The Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Room.
(I like that.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mrnewberry said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have three Burmese star tortoises and a group of three toed box turtles.


Nice torts! 
Did we get some piccies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> This is my attempt at a pastel painting.
> View attachment 238798


Jolly good! 
That's a talent for sure!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Just don't order any from Adam when he is back that is.


Why ever not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Cheese cake!!! Now that Adam hasn't been around we have heard the word "Cheese" very often.
> 
> Soooo
> 
> Cheese. Cheese. Cheese. Cheese. Cheese cake. !!!


Points ! ! ! ! !
If I were still doing points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> So we are remodeling our fireplace! In 2011 we drywall’s over as a temporary fix and now it’s time to do it right. Some of the rocks weighed about 200lbs. We had to order a dumpster that arrives tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 238818
> 
> View attachment 238819
> 
> View attachment 238820


Fossils?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I love Neil Oliver! He could read the telephone directory and make it interesting!


Telephone directories _are_ interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late good afternoon/evening to you all
> Hope you have all had a good day.
> Lola was a bit livelier today and up and about before me -
> the first time in about 3 weeks that I haven't had had to get him out of his hide for his morning soak.
> He has eaten more dandies and plantains too so I think the critical care mix is energizing him.
> Long may it continue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Do you like those colouring books for adults - mindfulness exercises?


Pish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the CDR. We’re an international bunch of friends hanging out in the gloom of the CDR with only the glow of the flying jellyfish to help us
> 
> I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the extreme South East of the UK... although I am currently travelling and in the Orkney Islands to the north of Scotland. (Postcards on their way shortly )
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate should be along to take an order for the beverage of your choice... as long as he and the leprechaun haven’t had one too many again [emoji849]
> 
> Montgomery our armadillo coffee table is very friendly and usually remembers not to walk off when being used. Watch out for the wool spider (if she exists) up in roof of the CDR. She is keen on knitting, but seems to be getting a little bored since the snows melted and we no longer needed so many blankets and socks


That's a point. 
Is the Wool Spider (if she exists) more dangerous in the summer? 
That's when people vanish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I did, I did!! No naughty step for me today.


OW ! ! ! !
Just fell over something. 
What's this?
WHO PUT A NAUGHTY STEP IN THE COLD DARK ROOM ? ? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Allen. Nice to have you here. I am Sabine or Bee. I am the crazy cat lady, cclbee.
> You are now in the Cold Dark Room, living together with different roommates, a one legged pirate and a substitute leprechaun and some animals like the carrot eating snow leopard, some nice prickly hedgehogs, armadillos to sit on, yellyfish that lighten up the dark a little bit and Silly & Willy the penguins.
> Be aware of the wool spider ( if she exist ). Maybe she is knitting woolen underwear for you too but we don`t know exactly.


I'm glad someone remembered the snow leopard.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You all can call me bad and evil, but I cheated from time to time in school too. I think it is no big thing when children do that. It is only a big thing when they are caught by cheating.....
> I was never caught.....


Naughty bad Bee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I take amazing pictures. 100% all the time. Here's my attempt at a selfie with "my" street dog Dost:
> View attachment 238924


Genius!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear hope she's not suffering too much and they can come up with a good plane to help her.


Yes, a good plane would be useful for getting to Turkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That should be 'plan' - unless she has to travel for treatment


SNAP ! ! !


----------



## mrnewberry

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice torts!
> Did we get some piccies?


 
Here you go:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good planes have better cabin pressure control, which makes them more gentle on ailing ears.


In the days when people were allowed to smoke on planes, the cabin atmosphere was replaced very frequently.
Now, it isn't, as it saves money and thus the risks of health problems when travelling have increased dramatically.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’d be so happy to take some of your hands... Maybe some day!


Poor Yvonne! 
How many of her hands do you want? 
She's only got two. (I expect).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> School governor hat on here:
> 
> In a public exam this would be a straight fail. No appeal. Kids have to understand that exam conditions are strict and by age 14 schools are starting to get tough.
> 
> Last year of a middle school is typical for these clampdowns as it helps to make transition to the final phase easier.
> 
> It’s easy for it to get blown out of proportion “they’ve never done it before” and keep on about it. It’s better to write it off as a lesson learned that will never happen again.


Agreed.
And even if it is 'unfair' that's another valuable lesson learned. 
Life isn't.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. It was actually a book about magic. And yes it did thank you. [emoji3] [emoji3] i feel much better today. Not trying to bite any bodies head off anymore.


Are you sure ? I am afraid and scared of loosing my head.....
I think my butt is not singing as good as my mouth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Torts like to walz over their food. Like a tank. Peeing in food is okay too.


I agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @DE42
> I know that hurts. I have these problems too. Look, these are my legs
> View attachment 239019
> 
> View attachment 239020
> 
> View attachment 239021
> 
> View attachment 239022
> 
> 
> Have you had chicken pox when you was a child ?


Not very nice. 
Poor Bee.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes mam! But I don’t think the zoo keeper cared for being lectured on the size of the enclosure, mixture of species, or lack of hides and humidity by a 4 yr old[emoji23]. Jayden is like a little sponge & often too smart for his own good!


Was the zoo keeper astonished about the knowledge of a little boy ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I agree.


Peing on your cheese too ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too cold !
> You must all come to Morocco.


Too hot and too dry ! Nooooo


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Less than 9,000 to go now!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hear 39.4 degrees today ?
> And beer sales up 4%!


Yep ! Spring turns in a hot summer. It is like an oven outside.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Live long and prosper.
> But you have to kill someone when you get married.


Buhhhhh !!!! What Dr. Who is for you the Startrek adventures are for me !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PAH ! !
> I don't think Morocco need be afeared of the US Navy!


No, the Navy will stuck in the sand ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did you find him again?
> I just lost my second tort, SPLAT !
> Just vanished.
> I think someone stole him while I was in Spain.


That is very sad. Hopefully no children got him ..... I am thinking of Tidgy and her fate.
Can`t understand why you don`t took him into your house.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I know. Shame poor SPLAT. Hopefully whoever took him will look after him really well. We can always hope.


In Morocco ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yesterday, daughter's best friend spent the day with us. (How exhausting! ) I took them to a park and later to Roskilde Museum. It's a very nice, interactive museum with lots of sounds and mood lighting, and the girls were startled more than once by sudden church bells or ominous music. (Fun for mom! ) I have free entrance because of my collaboration with the city tourism office. I brought my tripod this time to get the light right.
> 
> Here are some skulls from a sacrificial site almost 2000 years ago:
> 
> View attachment 246860
> 
> -
> -
> A legend has it that once upon a time, Roskilde was a small village with a giant Serpent coiled around it. The Serpent required its occasional meal -- a human sacrifice. The villagers then raised a special Bull to fight the Serpent. It's all a parable about Christianity versus the pre-Christian times, but here's an auroch, which may have sparked collective imagination:
> 
> View attachment 246861
> 
> -
> -
> Roskilde rose to be the most important Nordic city in the Middle Ages, with the seat of the Bishop, 5 monasteries, and 13 parish churches. As such, it was a seat of power, and most Danish monarchs were laid to rest over the years in Roskilde Cathedral (a tradition that is maintained to this day).
> 
> View attachment 246863
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Things took a dramatic turn since the 1660s. The seat of Bishop was moved to Copenhagen, and Roskilde, having lost its prominence in the making of Danish history -- and much of its business, turned into a provincial town.


Many old bones .... upps...


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> A while ago I was asleep and something patted me on the face!
> It was a cat who had found his way in through a window.
> I don't know who jumped most - me or the cat when I screamed!


Poor cat ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...7 pages behind overnight. I might just wait ‘til Adam is caught up...


I am struggeling through the pages and posts too, trying to catch up but feel like drowning in the mass of posts .....
HELP !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy August, Roommates!


Happy August too !


----------



## Kristoff

mrnewberry said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 246901



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne!
> How many of her hands do you want?
> She's only got two. (I expect).



 That should’ve been “off”. Three months ago... 

Sorry, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am struggeling through the pages and posts too, trying to catch up but feel like drowning in the mass of posts .....
> HELP !!!!



OK. I’ll keep quiet from now on. Would that help?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> So proud of you!! You’ve got this!!


Thank you Kathy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Look who I ran into this morning!!!


Is that a toy spider?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love the melody of this sad song.


It is a really beautiful song. I now love it too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> These four posts were in sequence.
> A series of wonderful postcards from Linda followed by what Yvonne had for dinner then a joke from her followed by another series of wonderful photos of a far away place.
> Guess which two got the most likes?
> No disrespect to anyone, but sometimes the Cold Dark Room is a very strange place.


So which one got the most likes?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It feeling well today. I went to bed with chills and woke to a fever.
> Apparently I have a Dr. appt today that I forgot about. I guess I’ll be missing it. I hope they don’t charge me.


Oh no. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I have a gopher in my tort pens! I keep flooding the holes and the next day there’s a new mound! The mound is huge!
> Do they actually come out and walk around? I wonder if he’s eating left over greens.


Hmm. Very interesting. They say for moles you should bury your dog poop in their mounds it is supposed to scare them off. Either or you take a plastic bottle fill it with water and put it down their hole. It is supposed to flood their tunnel with light which they don't like. Oh wait those are for moles. If Gophers dont see well like moles it should work as well. Never tried it myself though.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Weeds these days! [emoji849][emoji23]


Lol. Yup. Not like they were in the olden days.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just managed to sign daughter up for ballet classes. It only took 100 calls within 1.5 hours to get through to the school. [emoji849] The registration opened today and it’s one phone number for three ballet schools.


Oh boy. Good thing that you don't give up. We want pics of her doing ballet please.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jolly good!
> That's a talent for sure!


Awwe. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a point.
> Is the Wool Spider (if she exists) more dangerous in the summer?
> That's when people vanish.


[emoji33] [emoji33] You never told me people vanish.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Are you sure ? I am afraid and scared of loosing my head.....
> I think my butt is not singing as good as my mouth.


Very sure. No heads went flying today. Well I would like to take mine off because it is pounding something fierce at the moment.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In Morocco ?


I know. We can always hope. If you don't hope then all that is left is despair.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am struggeling through the pages and posts too, trying to catch up but feel like drowning in the mass of posts .....
> HELP !!!!


Here is a rope. Grab it and I will pull you up.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> OK. I’ll keep quiet from now on. Would that help?


No. We like your puns and comments. It is nice to have the CDR so lively again.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> . . . if she exists!


.... said the voice from the background...
Hi Yvonne. How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Naughty bad Bee!


Yes I am and I am proud of it ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

mrnewberry said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 246901


Wow, these stars are beautiful ! Thank you for the pic.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> OK. I’ll keep quiet from now on. Would that help?


No, don`t be quiet please. You are not the reason  ...... and.... now I see light in the end of the tunnel !
I think I have already caught up soon !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It is a really beautiful song. I now love it too.


That`s my Carol !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Very sure. No heads went flying today. Well I would like to take mine off because it is pounding something fierce at the moment.


Sorry to hear that. You mean you have headaches ?


----------



## Bee62

I CAN`T BELIEVE IT ! I AM AT THE END..... for just a moment....
Finally managed to catch up.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that. You mean you have headaches ?


I think it is all to do with Carol coming off her painkillers. It is not very nice while you are doing it 

However. She needs to know she is doing brilliantly and we are all rooting for her 

Massive electronic hugs, Carol [emoji177]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I think it is all to do with Carol coming off her painkillers. It is not very nice while you are doing it
> 
> However. She needs to know she is doing brilliantly and we are all rooting for her
> 
> Massive electronic hugs, Carol [emoji177]


Of course, Linda. I would never say something different.
Carol is great ! Carol you do it !!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

For Carol @CarolM


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Here is a rope. Grab it and I will pull you up.


Thank you ! I`ve got it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry to hear that. You mean you have headaches ?


Yes. I had to take a painkiller for this now. [emoji17] As it was turning into a migraine. But it's okay as it wasn't the strong painkiller.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think it is all to do with Carol coming off her painkillers. It is not very nice while you are doing it
> 
> However. She needs to know she is doing brilliantly and we are all rooting for her
> 
> Massive electronic hugs, Carol [emoji177]


[emoji8] Thank you Linda. I really appreciate the support you guys give me. A huge gimungus hug from me to you all. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Of course, Linda. I would never say something different.
> Carol is great ! Carol you do it !!!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] Where do you get those awesome emoji's from?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! I`ve got it.


Okay pulling you up now.


----------



## CarolM

Okay Bedtime for me. My eyes are going blurry which means it is Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams to you all from me. Not chat in the morning again.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes. I had to take a painkiller for this now. [emoji17] As it was turning into a migraine. But it's okay as it wasn't the strong painkiller.



Every now and again even superheroes need extra help. You’re doing great!


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hi Gillian! Nice to not-see you back!


Good evening. Nice not to see you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Snakes are cute!
> Especially hognoses[emoji216]


Early snake, with legs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....or from when they had straw/hay filled mattresses. Must have been quite prickly!


I've slept on them, they are!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone know where John is these days and Kirsty?
> Some of our Scottish contingent is missing.
> And what about Spuds Mum? (this may be an important exam year for her, so she could be concentrating on her school work)


I expect you're up to date with the latest on John by now, and Spud's mum has not been about since very early in the year, I think. 
I have been in touch with Kirsty and she is very well, I have more news of her, but must check to see if it's okay to share.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Kirsty Johnson is also from Scotland, she used to pop in occasionally but maybe not for a long long time if you don't know her.
> I will try to email John I think I still have his email address.


I tried, I believe Ed tried, but he doesn't reply.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I thought the saying is: You can`t see the forest through the trees.....


I think it's something like, 'You can't seed the wood forty trees."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning roommates. I must get ready for my appointment with the osteopath. So not chat later. Just want to wish everyone an awesome saturday.


Is it Saturday again already?
Wow, how the days fly by. 
It'll be Sunday in 5 minutes, I should think.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Was the zoo keeper astonished about the knowledge of a little boy ?



He was! And maybe a little offended.. but it was a proud mom moment for me!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Is that a toy spider?



Idk.. but it sure looks like a wool spider to me [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....meanwhile the UK is basking in glorious sunshine - for a change. Although I must admit I do like it cooler and even happy with wet weekends because it means my awful neighbours stay indoors!


That's really sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! I expect HRH ordered it specially.
> I'm glad it was nice for all the people who camped out and were out for hours lining the route and any street parties.
> It was all very low key in my area, not many window displays or parties.
> I did put the tv on for a while to see the dress (which was very simple and she looked beautiful - as all brides do - but I can't stand the drivel that all the presenters come out with.


They don't all look beautiful. 
I went to a wedding where the bride went for the hippy look, it was terrible.
Then there are some blancmanges and meringues that weren't so clever. 
Here in Fes, they're massively overly made-up and the bride has to wear 7 outfits, some of which are great, some okay and one a sort of sofa.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is not good at all.


It's a lesson for us all:
eat less + be more active = weight loss 

The only food he will actually feed himself is romaine leaves, everything else he waits until I offer it - even if I have been out for hours.
And even more incredibly - if I offer food with my right hand he will eat it, offer it with my left hand - turns his nose up!!

For an animal with such a small brain he is making a lot of choices !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Of course. I’m not really a whisky fan, but it was OK


?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Look who I ran into this morning!!!


....and I would have run straight back out again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> As he is the 'spare to the heir' Harry's wedding didn't have to be so formal.
> Fair play to him though he does do a lot of good work.


Blimey! 
There's been more wedding coverage in the Cold Dark Room than I saw on BBC News!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Who is Bardot?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It certainly seems so. This was for me a Cinderella fairytail. I mean how many woman who are not born into royalty get to marry a Prince?


wifey, for one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My mistake - it was Britt Ekland who married Rod - and Peter Sellers.


Peter Sellers didn't marry Rod Stewart. 
Did he?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just called the office. Well, the lady said it was canceled and they were going to call me this morning. The app was this morning. No charges!! Yay!
> I better lose some weight with all this sweating. [emoji29]


Hope you're feeling better soon, Kathy.


----------



## Lyn W

mrnewberry said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 246901


beautiful!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have been tackling the laundry mountain this morning. It seems to get enormous whenever we go away.
> 
> Like everyone else, I am anxiously awaiting news from Dan.
> 
> News from the nest is that Mr B seems to have disappeared... and so have all but one chick [emoji22]
> 
> It seems Mrs B couldn’t feed them alone
> View attachment 239350
> 
> View attachment 239351


Very sad.
Nature is a brutal thing.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay Bedtime for me. My eyes are going blurry which means it is Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams to you all from me. Not chat in the morning again.


Goodnight Carol Sleep well.
Have a good Friday Eve!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates!


Goodnight Lena sleep well and Happy Friday Eve to you too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Early snake, with legs.


That looks very weird!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I think I tropical storm is going to hit while I'm there.


Oh, goodness!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect you're up to date with the latest on John by now, and Spud's mum has not been about since very early in the year, I think.
> I have been in touch with Kirsty and she is very well, I have more news of her, but must check to see if it's okay to share.


No not really, but hope the news about Kirsty is as exciting as I think it may be!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tried, I believe Ed tried, but he doesn't reply.


No he didn't


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They don't all look beautiful.
> I went to a wedding where the bride went for the hippy look, it was terrible.
> Then there are some blancmanges and meringues that weren't so clever.
> Here in Fes, they're massively overly made-up and the bride has to wear 7 outfits, some of which are great, some okay and one a sort of sofa.


Some brides with tattoos look awful - IMHO
- but then so do the grooms with them too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I detest ironing shirts and blouses - I used to make a live-in boyfriend do his own, which is probably why it didn't last
> - he would take them home for his mother.


wifey won't do ironing, so I do it all, including hers. 
I quite enjoy it, oddly.


----------



## Lyn W

Right I've caught up on today's posts so will say goodnight now.
Don't stay up too late reading Adam!!
Nos Da for now and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!!! Missed you all.
> This was a long weekend for us because of the Pentecost or something. Daughter’s singing went really well, and we ended up seeing a bit of Malmö before the concert.
> The concert took place in the old Rådhus - municipal building on the Grand Square:
> View attachment 239430
> 
> Daughter was a sweet white bunny:
> View attachment 239431
> 
> Then, on Sunday, we went to the Copenhagen Medieval Fair with knight tournaments, viking shows, and craft stalls.
> View attachment 239432
> 
> View attachment 239433
> 
> Black Death walked amongst us
> View attachment 239434
> 
> On Monday was a school event at a large park near a castle. The nature parks association had a deer skinned next to a playground and we got to cook the meat.
> View attachment 239435
> 
> We also bought some sausages and — @Tidgy’s Dad — CHEESE! *wink wink*
> View attachment 239436
> 
> View attachment 239437
> 
> And today I have piles of housework waiting


Looks brilliant! 
Especially that cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely weekend - your daughter and her friends all look like little stars.


Ah! 
Brittle stars! 
New fossil


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is what I was thinking. But I don't know enough about torts. Thought I would ask though. Can tortoises become depressed?


I believe so, yes.
Or a tortoise equivalent at least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> At least I felt good enough to get to watch the sun set. That is one of the things I wanted to do.


Very glad you at least got to do that. 
Hopefully, the rest of the holiday was better for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh Okay, I seem to have caught up. I never know when I am on my computer, as the order of the threads etc, always get jumbled up.
> 
> I think that somehow or other Rue has gotten in contact with Jacques, as she seems to be doing alot of Balley moves lately. Notice her back legs..
> View attachment 239525
> 
> 
> I think she is practicing for Tort lake.
> 
> Today is overcast again and windy. Hopefully we get some rain to go with that. I went last night searching in the field for some weeds and found some Dandelion plants and plantain. I dug them up and replanted them in my garden. Hopfully they take and start growing. So far any dandelion plants I have found and tried transplanting haven't taken, So I am hoping these ones do take. And if all else fails then I have some seeds coming my way as a back up. Even if it turns out that I don't need them as a back up, I am of the opinion that you cannot have too many of them. As summer is a long time. I also bought some Asian plantain seeds and Plantain (Plantago major) to sow into my garden. as well as evening primrose and medicinal coneflower (Echinacea species)
> Am I correct and this is Plantain but the thin leaf one?
> View attachment 239526
> 
> 
> Anyway that is my news for now. Hoping you all are having a good day today so far.


So sweet! 
(Rue, not the planty thing. )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> “Tort Lake”!!!! LOVE IT!!! [emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

7,060 messages or so read.
7,060 messages to go. 
It's taken three days, but I'm about half way to meeting with you all in real time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Did you go by yourself? If so, you're so brave. I never go anywhere by myself. I'd love to eat at a regular sit down restaurant, but won't go by myself and I have no one to go with. Won't one of you nice cold, dark roomies take pity on me and go to lunch with me?
> 
> What's the weather like, Dan? I see on the news that the eastern part of the U.S. is suffering terribly with storms.


I'd love to partake of a smidgen of luncheon with you, Yvonne.
But it's just a tad out of my way, unfortunately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How lovely, was it an accident or did he do it or porpoise?


It doesn't matter. 
He was having a whale of a time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Everybody rides a bike in Denmark. With the exception of a few silly expats.


Riding a bike in Morocco would be tantamount to suicide.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Waiting for Sabine @Bee62 to follow your example now and post a few quotes.  Missing you, Bee!


No ! ! ! !
I hate them all!
Especially the Minions ones!
And they take up so many posts and so much space! 
Mercy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Your summary is amazing Carol. It may mean you spend too much time in the CDR? [emoji23]


It's easily done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You making me blush [emoji4] . Thank you.


But it was.
Your summary was masterful, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Put your notes in the fridge ! I think that is the place where we take a look a lot of times a day.


Or the toilet door!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> .... said the voice from the background...
> Hi Yvonne. How are you ?


HOT!! Very hot! It's the 26th consecutive triple digit day - 105F today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


I like that one! 
For several reasons, actually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol for the summery.
> I thought I wasn`t able to catch up with all posts but because of rainy weather today I was.
> You guys are really busy here.


Yup, they certainly have been!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Idk.. but it sure looks like a wool spider to me [emoji23]


. . . if she exists!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Then you like this too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We still trying to get to the 200k post mark before Adam returns. So got to keep busy.[emoji6] [emoji1]


You haven't got long. 
I don't think you're going to make it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> or that:


No! 
Booo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Lena
> This is a womble - some of the first recyclers and their songs are favourites of Adam


Indeed.
We had their music at our wedding.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon, Kathy.



Thank you. I do feel better and I took it easy today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> We could play I-spy


There's a thread for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I found this on play store. Maybe we can get 6 of us to download and have a game one morning/afternoon/night depending on which time zone you are in.
> View attachment 239686


I'm in!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Right I've caught up on today's posts so will say goodnight now.
> Don't stay up too late reading Adam!!
> Nos Da for now and take care.



He can stay up late and catch up on posts. 
I get so confused because I’m reading stuff from months ago and I have to play detective to see if it’s current.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He reminds me on Adam. Hating camels !
> @Tidgy's Dad


Indeed. 
And mules. 
Yosemite Sam, i think?
He was great, one of my favourites.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> He can stay up late and catch up on posts.
> I get so confused because I’m reading stuff from months ago and I have to play detective to see if it’s current.


Hi, Kathy! 
If it's me posting it, it's not current. 
Yet. 
Except for this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I was gone for the day at my daughters 6th grade Olympics and you guys sure chatted!!
> I’ve had back spasms for 2 days and it was killing me at the meet! I paced and tried sitting it it was so annoying so I made a chiropractor app for this evening because the Olympic finals are tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s a few pics. She’s the tall one in pink with headband.
> She had a pretty good showing with 2 wins and a 2nd place.
> I have video but I’m to lazy to put it on YouTube. Maybe tonight.
> 
> View attachment 239688
> 
> View attachment 239689


And well done to your cheetah like daughter. 
(not current)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> After my haircut, I've been told I look much younger.
> So, about 70?


Don't put yourself down all the time, Ed! 
65.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Me too, in monopoly. I love the game but I am used to lose. Every time someone else got the Mayfair with a big hotel ....
> I often owned the Old Kent Road.


I pretty much usually have ownership of Jail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> "Well quite frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!" First quote. (That is if no one else has posted one yet. )


Margaret Thatcher - The Movie ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yes, you are.
> *Tort poop every day keeps the doctor away* could easily become TFO’s motto. We should suggest putting it on next year’s calendar.


Perhaps we should suggest that every entry this year must have poop in the pictures?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well... we just got on a train and the trip involves more Vikings!
> 
> This is our station
> View attachment 239706


Wild guess.
Oslo?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is an awesome rock.


All rocks are awesome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Mine are Monday and Wednesday...


And mine are Monday and Tuesday. . .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I booked a motel a week ago on the outskirts of Albany Georgia (the nicer. Newer part)
> I booked over the Internet DIRECTLY through the motel. No middleman.
> I received my confirmation.
> Upon arrival, I was told that this is "graduation" weekend. Whatever the Hell that is and that they were booked solid. I had no room. Nothing.(And good luck finding another room nearby)
> I didn't want to cause a scene. So I quietly went into the lobby area and called the parent companies 1-800 number and let them have it!
> They called the front desk, and wouldn't you know it? A room became available.........................And it's a suite!
> I just grabbed the room cards and came upstairs to take a shower. But curious, I contacted my credit card company. I only use the same one for travel. It's easy to keep track of. AND I was charged for the suite upgrade!
> I got back on the phone to the same 1-800 number with my complaint reference number in hand....And now the room is free.
> Should I still write a bad review?
> Should I still feel badly about swiping the tiny soaps?
> It's a nice room.


Hope you took the shower unit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've had a gut on me since I stopped playing football. But I was always strong and healthy. Until recently.
> I feel like everything caught up with me almost overnight.
> Am I not alone with this?


Nope. 
I woke up on a Thursday, i think it was, and looked in the mirror. 
And it wasn't me anymore. 
And my body just isn't mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am 55, but 30 at heart and my bones are maybe fossil but as we know from Adam, fossils are forever !


Sadly not. 
Many fossils are broken during extraction. 
Others disintegrate on exposure to the air or are destroyed by erosion. 
Most fossils do not survive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Here is the official stamp. We all are:


Not for me. 
I want to be old. 
And hopefully, wise one day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Btw "young". Where is Dan ? I know he is on holidays, but he hasn`t posted this day.
> Hi Dan, I hope you are well, not eaten by a shark in the aquarium you wanted to visit.
> Have you found the night life in Florida ?????
> @DE42


That would be typical for poor Dan. 
Just walking through the aquarium, glass breaks, gets soaked and bitten by a shoal of piranhas.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Early snake, with legs.


I think I like them better without legs... I don't want any tiny snake hugs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good pics.
> I know in a way aquariums educate people and some do conservation work but I always feel sorry for the larger species stuck in small spaces.


I hate it. 
As the rest of the world is slowly closing it's dolphins jumping through hoops places, they have just opened a new one in Morocco.
Grrrrrrrrrrr................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been a great visit
> 
> View attachment 239913


Hello, Mum of Ed!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for me.
> I want to be old.
> And hopefully, wise one day.



You are wise!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You look like your Mum Ed.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



These emojis are cracking me up!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Every now and again even superheroes need extra help. You’re doing great!


Thank you Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates!


Good Night and sleep tight. Since it is now morning and you will be up shortly. A very Good Morning to you as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Early snake, with legs.


Sooo the first snake actually had legs? Wow, I never knew that. Facinating.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's a lesson for us all:
> eat less + be more active = weight loss
> 
> The only food he will actually feed himself is romaine leaves, everything else he waits until I offer it - even if I have been out for hours.
> And even more incredibly - if I offer food with my right hand he will eat it, offer it with my left hand - turns his nose up!!
> 
> For an animal with such a small brain he is making a lot of choices !


Hmmm, Does he have any muslim friends? or is it the other way round?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey, for one.


Well Naturally of course. Didn't think otherwise, but didn't want to share that bit of information, otherwise you would be bombarded with Paparazzi!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Right I've caught up on today's posts so will say goodnight now.
> Don't stay up too late reading Adam!!
> Nos Da for now and take care.


Take care Lyn, Until we don't see each other again.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Ooh Little Jacques has competition. Looks the understudy is working hard to take the lime light away from our Jacques. Speaking of which @Moozillion We need some photo's of Jacques and Elsa to satisfy our Jacques and Elsa fix!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 7,060 messages or so read.
> 7,060 messages to go.
> It's taken three days, but I'm about half way to meeting with you all in real time.


Yayyy, We are all routing for you, while of course creating more posts for you to read.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or the toilet door!


Hmmm, I must try that one, at least it will make the toilet door interesting. AND the rest of the family will see the notes as well.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> HOT!! Very hot! It's the 26th consecutive triple digit day - 105F today!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like that one!
> For several reasons, actually.


I bet the main one is because the Camel seems to be out like a light.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, they certainly have been!


Well, While the The Darl Lord is away the mice will play.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You haven't got long.
> I don't think you're going to make it.


Nope, We tried though. And you are definitly helping it along quite nicely thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thank you. I do feel better and I took it easy today.


That is good to read. Glad you are feeling better. How are you feeling today? Even better I hope and you still taking it easy?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> These emojis are cracking me up!!!


I know, me too. I want to use them too!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> He was! And maybe a little offended.. but it was a proud mom moment for me!



Way to go!  Sometimes people need to be offended to motivate them to learn.  Clever boy.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's a lesson for us all:
> eat less + be more active = weight loss
> 
> The only food he will actually feed himself is romaine leaves, everything else he waits until I offer it - even if I have been out for hours.
> And even more incredibly - if I offer food with my right hand he will eat it, offer it with my left hand - turns his nose up!!
> 
> For an animal with such a small brain he is making a lot of choices !



Oh silly Lola. Is he competing for the diva status with Jacques?


----------



## CarolM

All caught up this morning. Not too much catching up needed. The sun is out and it is Thursday. Yippeeee as that means that tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!!!
This weekend is going to be a chilled one, perhaps some work in the garden but otherwise I will be vegitating and watching some series programs that I have missed. Ye Ye Ye, I know TV is not good for you - but hey we all have our vices. Soooo, Whats for supper tonight everyone? I will be making a chicken curry. And it is only morning and I am already hungry but maybe that is because I haven't had breakfast yet. Okay I am going to go eat some breakfast - Cornflakes and Milk it will be. Have an awesome Thursday roommates.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 7,060 messages or so read.
> 7,060 messages to go.
> It's taken three days, but I'm about half way to meeting with you all in real time.



Watch out. That number grows with every post.  
Oops, I shouldn’t have said it. 
 Amazing ability, Adam! You never cease to impress me.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Thank you. I do feel better and I took it easy today.



Glad to hear. A few days of rest works miracles.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be typical for poor Dan.
> Just walking through the aquarium, glass breaks, gets soaked and bitten by a shoal of piranhas.



Speaking of which...  @DE42, how are you? Does the school start soon or are you taking a break this term? [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Night and sleep tight. Since it is now morning and you will be up shortly. A very Good Morning to you as well.



Good morning, Carol! Happy Friday!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, I must try that one, at least it will make the toilet door interesting. AND the rest of the family will see the notes as well.



So they can remind you of everything you need to remember! Brilliant plan! How it doesn’t go down the drain...


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! Happy Friday!



Oh dear. I made the Kathy mistake with days [email protected]  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All caught up this morning. Not too much catching up needed. The sun is out and it is Thursday. Yippeeee as that means that tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!!!
> This weekend is going to be a chilled one, perhaps some work in the garden but otherwise I will be vegitating and watching some series programs that I have missed. Ye Ye Ye, I know TV is not good for you - but hey we all have our vices. Soooo, Whats for supper tonight everyone? I will be making a chicken curry. And it is only morning and I am already hungry but maybe that is because I haven't had breakfast yet. Okay I am going to go eat some breakfast - Cornflakes and Milk it will be. Have an awesome Thursday roommates.



“Supper” [emoji23] — well, we’ll have whatever husband makes for dinner. I made a soup with mushrooms, baby potatoes, and Japanese noodles for lunch.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! Happy Friday!


Have I missed a day again? Good Morning Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. I made the Kathy mistake with days [email protected]  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I thought for a moment that I missed a day, but I would have happily accepted it being Friday, as I would have been one day closer to Saturday!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “Supper” [emoji23] — well, we’ll have whatever husband makes for dinner. I made a soup with mushrooms, baby potatoes, and Japanese noodles for lunch.


Yummy, That sounds really nice. For Lunch it will be toasted sandwiches.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am just heading off for some north Kent birdwatching. Signal will be poor, so not see you when I can!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am just heading off for some north Kent birdwatching. Signal will be poor, so not see you when I can!


Enjoy it. Looking forward to some nice postcards of the different birds.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> . . . if she exists!



Proof is in the pudding????
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> All caught up this morning. Not too much catching up needed. The sun is out and it is Thursday. Yippeeee as that means that tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!!!
> This weekend is going to be a chilled one, perhaps some work in the garden but otherwise I will be vegitating and watching some series programs that I have missed. Ye Ye Ye, I know TV is not good for you - but hey we all have our vices. Soooo, Whats for supper tonight everyone? I will be making a chicken curry. And it is only morning and I am already hungry but maybe that is because I haven't had breakfast yet. Okay I am going to go eat some breakfast - Cornflakes and Milk it will be. Have an awesome Thursday roommates.



Good morning! Our sun is not up yet.. should be lighting up the sky in about 45 min. Supper tonight is a bacon wrapped stuffed pork loin! Baked for tenderness then charred on the grill.. honorable supper for hubbys homecoming!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Coffee with my pal George.. we meet every morning early and start the day before the rest of the house wakes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninoonening all! 
Off to buy a potato later, but some catching up for a bit! 
But first, for @Lyn W and Linda and anyone else who remembers our old friend and Roommate Kirsty Johnson, now Kirsty Honeyman (remember the Scottish wedding?) I have some news to reveal. 
She was very worried for a while about skin cancer but finally got the all clear and then became pregnant. 
With twins. 
About 6 weeks ago they arrived! Notice the tortoise outfits, she still has Beastie, of course. 




This one is Ailsa.


And this is Isla.


I don't know much about babies and am not particularly fond of them, but I think they're gorgeous. 
Here they are grown somewhat, 6 weeks later which was yesterday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> There aren't too many of us U.S. CDR'ers, but it's a holiday week-end for us here. Maybe we're away for the week-end.


You, Kathy, Bambam, Ed, Dan, Mark, Bea, Ken (sometimes) 
I think it's still the most represented country.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Pity Adam isn't here I passed a shop today which I assume sells our friend's favourite food.
> It was called 'Holy Cheeses'
> Maybe they just sell Swiss cheese.


POINTS ! ! ! ! 
(if I were still giving them)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Which reminds me that I thought of Adam as I took a photo of this street food van yesterday... dreadful pun
> 
> “In queso emergency pray to cheesus”
> View attachment 240071


POINTS ! ! ! !
(if i were still giving points)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That’s a long break in Russia! Here it’s 6 weeks starting mid July-ish in England & Wales... so they go back early September.
> 
> In Scotland they finish at the end of June and go back mid August ... I have no idea why, but it’s always been that way


Here they finish in May/June and begin again early to mid September. 
Three months or more off!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sad news from home, it seems that baby B has lost his fight for survival. Son reports no sign of him today and he was nowhere near ready for fledging [emoji22]


Oh, no! ! ! !


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You, Kathy, Bambam, Ed, Dan, Mark, Bea, Ken (sometimes)
> I think it's still the most represented country.



Meeeeee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think with climate change we all have to be prepared for more extreme weather.


You ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Meeeeee!


Patience, Grasshopper.
I don't officially know of your existence, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame,  That is very sad. We need some happy news in the CDR, as there is too much sad news coming in. And as a side note: I would happily take the water / rain off their hands if they want. I won't even charge them.


HAPPY NEWS ! ! ! !
I'm back! (well, nearly) 
Kirsty's Twins
It's a beautiful Day.
I have cheese. 
Lena's daughter. 
We have a quite new Roommate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I need to work now, then will try to drag daughter geocaching in the afternoon. [emoji23]
> 
> Here’s her red carpet moment:
> View attachment 240166
> 
> She got a diploma as the “Best Comedy Actress”. (All kids got “Best” something or other, including “Most Charming”, “Most Photogenic”, “Most Talented”.)
> View attachment 240167
> 
> 
> It was a sweet event. The Russian moms were much less so — telling husband and I that we were “embarrassing” ourselves because we were holding a bag of popcorn in a photo or that daughter would suffer “childhood trauma” if we don’t run out and buy her flowers...


This is what I meant by the Lena's daughter bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Let’s just say it’s the tennis season and I like watching tennis


Andy Murray's house?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think that Adam better come back soon as it is getting awfully quiet in here more often lately. [emoji22] [emoji22] Or is it because you all are enjoying your summers[emoji17] [emoji17] while I am left on my little lonesome. Enjoying my winter in a warm bed with hot chocolate and watching Jurassic Park iii?


It doesn't seem particularly quiet to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Between thunderstorms and unblocking downpipes from the gutters, I investigated the nestbox this afternoon
> 
> Here’s what it looks like without the front on the box
> View attachment 240214
> 
> 
> And here’s the damage Mrs Bluet-it did to the top of the box with her woodpecking!
> View attachment 240215
> 
> 
> The nest extracted contained Baby B who was partly feathered and emaciated and 3 tiny eggs that didn’t hatch. There was no sign of his siblings; I can only assume that they were so small that Mrs B was able to remove their bodies
> View attachment 240216
> 
> View attachment 240217
> 
> 
> We have a nature tv programme called Springwatch that started this week, they have a camera in a nestbox with chicks about the same age which are much better developed. I think Baby B had not been getting enough food for a while.
> 
> So the box is cleared out and available for roosting now. I doubt another bird will nest in it this summer.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Ooh Little Jacques has competition. Looks the understudy is working hard to take the lime light away from our Jacques. Speaking of which @Moozillion We need some photo's of Jacques and Elsa to satisfy our Jacques and Elsa fix!!!



Coming soon![emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am the same. I still can’t go for a walk without thinking “Ooh that’s a good dandelion”


All the way to Spain and back, wifey and I see flowers and say, 'Ooooooh, Tidgy would love this."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> A drizzly Weds afternoon here, it's rained but only a trickle compared to some parts of the country.
> I have just returned from lunch in a local pub with my nephew - a chance to catch up with him and see what he's up to.
> I had gammon with chips and salad and now I could do with a lie down!
> 
> Lola continues to be active but eating little unless I sit in his room and hand feed him and even then he's being fussy.
> The food I left for him has been walked over several times and is now spread around his room!
> I think he is taking advantage of my concern!!
> 
> Anyway time for a coffee now so I'll speak to you later
> TTFN


I have run out of coffee! ! ! !
Just sent wifey out to buy some. 
She better be quick!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoonening all!
> Off to buy a potato later, but some catching up for a bit!
> But first, for @Lyn W and Linda and anyone else who remembers our old friend and Roommate Kirsty Johnson, now Kirsty Honeyman (remember the Scottish wedding?) I have some news to reveal.
> She was very worried for a while about skin cancer but finally got the all clear and then became pregnant.
> With twins.
> About 6 weeks ago they arrived! Notice the tortoise outfits, she still has Beastie, of course.
> View attachment 246961
> 
> View attachment 246962
> 
> This one is Ailsa.
> View attachment 246963
> 
> And this is Isla.
> View attachment 246964
> 
> I don't know much about babies and am not particularly fond of them, but I think they're gorgeous.
> Here they are grown somewhat, 6 weeks later which was yesterday!
> View attachment 246965



They are so cute!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoonening all!
> Off to buy a potato later, but some catching up for a bit!
> But first, for @Lyn W and Linda and anyone else who remembers our old friend and Roommate Kirsty Johnson, now Kirsty Honeyman (remember the Scottish wedding?) I have some news to reveal.
> She was very worried for a while about skin cancer but finally got the all clear and then became pregnant.
> With twins.
> About 6 weeks ago they arrived! Notice the tortoise outfits, she still has Beastie, of course.
> View attachment 246961
> 
> View attachment 246962
> 
> This one is Ailsa.
> View attachment 246963
> 
> And this is Isla.
> View attachment 246964
> 
> I don't know much about babies and am not particularly fond of them, but I think they're gorgeous.
> Here they are grown somewhat, 6 weeks later which was yesterday!
> View attachment 246965


Oh Wow!
How beautiful are they??
I think Kirsty had just married when I last saw her in the CDR.
I'm sure I remember her posting some wedding pics!
Congratulations @kirsty Johnston and hubby on the arrival of your twins, - they are gorgeous!!!
Sorry to hear about your cancer scare, Kirsty, hope that is all OK now,
but how wonderful for you to have twins - 2 for the price of 1!!!
Thank you @Tidgy's Dad for posting that news!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] Where do you get those awesome emoji's from?


Google free animated smileys, like here:

https://www.smilies.4-user.de/


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Coffee with my pal George.. we meet every morning early and start the day before the rest of the house wakes



George is adorable and a cute coffee date!


----------



## Yvonne G

NO!!!!! Even for a million bucks! Not dead, please! (Adam's new avatar)


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay pulling you up now.


Good that you are strong and not too thin, I am a "heavy girl".... LOL ! 
PLEASE PULL NOW !


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> NOT that any of us are counting right? @Toddrickfl1 Your Majesty how has the infiltration and spying of Pretend Chat going? Any useful information we can use?


They've got nothing worth plundering over there


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have run out of coffee! ! ! !
> Just sent wifey out to buy some.
> She better be quick!



How is wifey??
Do you still have students?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well that is me over and out for the night. So sleep tight and sweet dreams. And just to remember Adam.. Nos Da everyone.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> He was! And maybe a little offended.. but it was a proud mom moment for me!


Don`t care about a offended zoo keeper. You really can be proud of your son. I think he is ready for a big sulcata tortoise....


----------



## Lyn W

Phew - it's hard work catching up - Adam must be exhausted.
Good morning/afternoon everyone.
I have a lodger - Simba the Pomeranian - my sister is trying to persuade me to have.
He's been very excited at the sight of Lola but not been allowed anywhere near him.
He really is a lovely little pooch - house trained and listens to commands etc., but I am worried about putting Lola at risk when he does venture out into the garden. So I don't think I can keep him. 
Hope everyone is having a good Thursday. 
Simba and I are off for a walk and hopefully will find some dandies sprouting after our recent rain.
See you all later
TTFN


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 7,060 messages or so read.
> 7,060 messages to go.
> It's taken three days, but I'm about half way to meeting with you all in real time.


That sounds like there is hope to meet you soon.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> HOT!! Very hot! It's the 26th consecutive triple digit day - 105F today!


Oh, that is cruel ! I am melting at 98,6 F in Germany !!!!!
How can you, Misty and your cats and torts manage these high temps ?
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TechnoCheese said:


> Right? Man, the mods are so “disloyal” (sarcasm)


Oh! 
Did I miss some fun?
Links anyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear I haven't ventured out of the CDR yet.
> It amazes me how many new members there are who don't want to listen to advice and will argue the toss with people who have kept tortoises for many years. Only a fool ignores the voices of experience !


And me. 
Oh, yeah, right you are!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No ! ! ! !
> I hate them all!
> Especially the Minions ones!
> And they take up so many posts and so much space!
> Mercy!


Pahhh, I love the minions and what they have to say. They are so nice and evil....
Maybe you hate my posts too ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm just going through that thread - unbelievable!


WHAT THREAD ? ? ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like that one!
> For several reasons, actually.


I know... I know.... Every dead camel is a good camel for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I know. It is really completely uncalled for. But some people seem to have nothing better to do and obviously like cutting off their nose to spite their face. [emoji85]


Yup. 
I'm very good at that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> When my eldest went to high school he absolutely and completely enjoyed it. But then he did get more freedom ! Do you play a musical instrument?


Didgeridoo!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've never really liked warm milk, unless it's for a hot chocolate drink.


Cold milk - YUM ! ! !
Warm Milk - Bleuch! 
Hot Milk - BLEUCH ! BLEUCH! and triple BLEUCH!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good night Carol hope you have a restful night and see you tomorrow.
> IT's FRIDAY!!!!!!!


Thursday here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TechnoCheese said:


> I do, yep! Here’s my violin!
> View attachment 240409
> 
> Despite being 136$ on Amazon, it plays pretty well!


And very pretty it looks too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just read in Pretend Chat that Yvonne’s cat Sterling died. She’s pretty cut up about it as you’d expect.


@Yvonne G 
I am truly very sorry to hear about Sterling. 
Very sad news.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sadly not.
> Many fossils are broken during extraction.
> Others disintegrate on exposure to the air or are destroyed by erosion.
> Most fossils do not survive.


Why do you destroy my imagination ?????? You are so mean !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be typical for poor Dan.
> Just walking through the aquarium, glass breaks, gets soaked and bitten by a shoal of piranhas.


Luckily not.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I hate it.
> As the rest of the world is slowly closing it's dolphins jumping through hoops places, they have just opened a new one in Morocco.
> Grrrrrrrrrrr................


and the animals suffer....


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> George is adorable and a cute coffee date!



The best kind... he doesn’t talk back[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! Happy Friday!


Good afternoon Lena and Carol.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Our sun is not up yet.. should be lighting up the sky in about 45 min. Supper tonight is a bacon wrapped stuffed pork loin! Baked for tenderness then charred on the grill.. honorable supper for hubbys homecoming!!!


mmmmmm Yummmy


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Coffee with my pal George.. we meet every morning early and start the day before the rest of the house wakes


Awww so cute


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoonening all!
> Off to buy a potato later, but some catching up for a bit!
> But first, for @Lyn W and Linda and anyone else who remembers our old friend and Roommate Kirsty Johnson, now Kirsty Honeyman (remember the Scottish wedding?) I have some news to reveal.
> She was very worried for a while about skin cancer but finally got the all clear and then became pregnant.
> With twins.
> About 6 weeks ago they arrived! Notice the tortoise outfits, she still has Beastie, of course.
> View attachment 246961
> 
> View attachment 246962
> 
> This one is Ailsa.
> View attachment 246963
> 
> And this is Isla.
> View attachment 246964
> 
> I don't know much about babies and am not particularly fond of them, but I think they're gorgeous.
> Here they are grown somewhat, 6 weeks later which was yesterday!
> View attachment 246965


They are gorgeous. Congratulations Kirsty Johnson. Enjoy every moment with them because it goes very quickly.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Coffee with my pal George.. we meet every morning early and start the day before the rest of the house wakes


Cute ! Is that a tame animal ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Midnight here and I'm going to say goodnight now.
> Happy Friday everyone!
> Nos Da and take care.


Hooorrrrrrrrrraaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm up to June! 
Hope everybody had a lovely month. 
We'll see.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEWS ! ! ! !
> I'm back! (well, nearly)
> Kirsty's Twins
> It's a beautiful Day.
> I have cheese.
> Lena's daughter.
> We have a quite new Roommate.


That IS very Happy news.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoonening all!
> Off to buy a potato later, but some catching up for a bit!
> But first, for @Lyn W and Linda and anyone else who remembers our old friend and Roommate Kirsty Johnson, now Kirsty Honeyman (remember the Scottish wedding?) I have some news to reveal.
> She was very worried for a while about skin cancer but finally got the all clear and then became pregnant.
> With twins.
> About 6 weeks ago they arrived! Notice the tortoise outfits, she still has Beastie, of course.
> View attachment 246961
> 
> View attachment 246962
> 
> This one is Ailsa.
> View attachment 246963
> 
> And this is Isla.
> View attachment 246964
> 
> I don't know much about babies and am not particularly fond of them, but I think they're gorgeous.
> Here they are grown somewhat, 6 weeks later which was yesterday!
> View attachment 246965


Cute ! If they will cuddle with each other 10 years later ?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Coming soon![emoji6]


Yayyyyy


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEWS ! ! ! !
> I'm back! (well, nearly)
> Kirsty's Twins
> It's a beautiful Day.
> I have cheese.
> Lena's daughter.
> We have a quite new Roommate.


You are still not up to date !!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> More massive thundershowers here in Maryland. Interestingly enough, the rains have brought out the Tree frogs.. i just took this video.


Marvelous!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Cute ! Is that a tame animal ?



Very much so, Sabine. I actually have 2 but George is special. In the cooler months he rides with me everywhere. He is very spoiled and jealous over his “mamma”.. the other is Piper, and I got her for George when it got too hot for him to go with me every day. They are both precious


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> NO!!!!! Even for a million bucks! Not dead, please! (Adam's new avatar)


It depends on what they pay for a dead Adam....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> *Nods Head* Yes please. What kind of cookies are we talking about by the way? NOT that I am fussy. They are all good. Except for some that were from Japan that I tried recently. They had the flavouring of that stinky (prickly Fruit). I just googled it because I could not remember the name, so I typed into google "Smelly prickly fruit: and it brought it up straight away. Let me tell you those biscuits were vile.
> 
> View attachment 240481


I love durian! 
But the smell is a tad off-putting. 
Used to have it often in Thailand.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoonening all!
> Off to buy a potato later, but some catching up for a bit!
> But first, for @Lyn W and Linda and anyone else who remembers our old friend and Roommate Kirsty Johnson, now Kirsty Honeyman (remember the Scottish wedding?) I have some news to reveal.
> She was very worried for a while about skin cancer but finally got the all clear and then became pregnant.
> With twins.
> About 6 weeks ago they arrived! Notice the tortoise outfits, she still has Beastie, of course.
> View attachment 246961
> 
> View attachment 246962
> 
> This one is Ailsa.
> View attachment 246963
> 
> And this is Isla.
> View attachment 246964
> 
> I don't know much about babies and am not particularly fond of them, but I think they're gorgeous.
> Here they are grown somewhat, 6 weeks later which was yesterday!
> View attachment 246965



What wonderful news


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They've got nothing worth plundering over there


*Nothing worth for plundering in two threads ?* What poor threads I am living in. . You remember, I am Robin Hood and I`ll take pearls, gold and diamonds from the rich and give it to the poor and you tell me there is NOTHING WORTH ????
I am really going to loose my job here !


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They've got nothing worth plundering over there


Well then that is good news then isn't it Your Majesty?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Very much so, Sabine. I actually have 2 but George is special. In the cooler months he rides with me everywhere. He is very spoiled and jealous over his “mamma”.. the other is Piper, and I got her for George when it got too hot for him to go with me every day. They are both precious
> View attachment 246969


They are adorable ! 
How do you keep them ? In a cage or can they live free without escaping ? I really don`t know if they can live free. With their sharp teeth they can destroy a lot in the house, right ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, a child must be in full time education by their 5th birthday. Prior to that, children can optionally attend a pre-school. The government actively encourages parents to send their child to a pre-school for at least two years, but places are expensive and the government's voucher scheme to pay for some of it doesn't cover the costs fully for many pre-schools.
> 
> 
> Our academic year runs September to July, so this translates into children going into Reception Class in the year in which they turn 5. Some schools have a January intake for summer babies, but most take children only in September so some children are only just 4 when they start school.
> 
> English formal education (it's slightly different in Scotland) is divided into Key Stages (KS)
> 
> KS1 - Years 1 and 2 - follows on from Reception - in some towns an Infant School will just cover Reception and KS1
> 
> KS2 - Years 3 to 6 - so if your town has an infant school, your child will move to a Junior School the September after they turn 7
> 
> Many/most areas have Primary Schools, rather than separate Infant and Junior Schools, that cover Reception to Year 6.
> 
> KS3 - Years 7 to 9 - this is the start of Secondary School education
> 
> KS4 - Years 10 and 11 - the public exam (GCSE) years of Secondary School... at the end you will be aged 16 and can leave for employment, eg an apprenticeship, or continue your education.
> 
> KS5 - Years 12 and 13 - If you continue your studies to sit more public exams (A Level) you may continue at Secondary School or move to a college to study.
> 
> After this, if you get the qualifications, you can go to University.
> 
> NB Some counties have a Middle School System rather than Primary/Secondary. The Key Stages are the same, but I won't confuse you any further


Education is compulsory to the age of 15 here, usually 18. 
61% drop out before the age of 15 in reality. 
Yesterday they sacked the education minister. 
Moroccan universities are officially the worst in the world.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Didgeridoo!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love durian!
> But the smell is a tad off-putting.
> Used to have it often in Thailand.


Bad memories! Nope never again.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well then that is good news then isn't it Your Majesty?


Bad news ! Very, very bad news !!!!


----------



## Bee62

I can`t believe it.
Caught up again. Now I am ready for a glas of cold milk ( instead of coffee ) and two boiled eggs.
Chat not later again.
I have to tell you something, but... later....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Haha it's for the border of my rugosa rose beds. As well as some raised veggie beds.


Rugosa.
An example from my collection .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So, I submitted a photo to a competition a month ago or so, and I’m a runner-up. The runner-up gets nothing. The winner gets good cash. I guess I should still be proud...


Proud but broke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda. I may have shared it before. Here it is, followed by the winners in each of the two categories:
> View attachment 240499
> 
> Winner 1 (storytelling):
> View attachment 240500
> 
> Winner 2 (technique):
> View attachment 240501
> 
> I’ve decided to be proud.
> Time to go fetch daughter from the art school. Thank goodness I have three kids for short periods only.


Talent, talent and more talent. 
Than you can shake a winter stick at!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay I have seen it now and still think you won. At least in my books you did.


I have seen it too, and am of the firm opinion that i should have won.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What are never pills ? How do they work ?


They tell you all the possible side-effects and tell you to take two, three times a day. You say, 
'Never!'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Less than 6,000 posts to go!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Our sun is not up yet.. should be lighting up the sky in about 45 min. Supper tonight is a bacon wrapped stuffed pork loin! Baked for tenderness then charred on the grill.. honorable supper for hubbys homecoming!!!



Niiiice! I want to eat at your house!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Coffee with my pal George.. we meet every morning early and start the day before the rest of the house wakes



How many critters did you have?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Nope I dont go into the sea. There could be sharks in there.


I promise you, there _are _sharks in the sea.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoonening all!
> Off to buy a potato later, but some catching up for a bit!
> But first, for @Lyn W and Linda and anyone else who remembers our old friend and Roommate Kirsty Johnson, now Kirsty Honeyman (remember the Scottish wedding?) I have some news to reveal.
> She was very worried for a while about skin cancer but finally got the all clear and then became pregnant.
> With twins.
> About 6 weeks ago they arrived! Notice the tortoise outfits, she still has Beastie, of course.
> View attachment 246961
> 
> View attachment 246962
> 
> This one is Ailsa.
> View attachment 246963
> 
> And this is Isla.
> View attachment 246964
> 
> I don't know much about babies and am not particularly fond of them, but I think they're gorgeous.
> Here they are grown somewhat, 6 weeks later which was yesterday!
> View attachment 246965



I think I haven’t met Kirsty (would have remembered a big, fat Scottish wedding!), but those twins are gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know but do they come into shallow water ?


Some do. 
Some live in and prefer shallow water.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is what I meant by the Lena's daughter bit.



Thank you for clarifying that. My daughter is good news most of the time, but I was still confused.  Hope she’ll follow in wifey’s footsteps and marry a smart guy in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You will need a suit of armor but please don`t drown wearing it when you try to swim ....


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Coming soon![emoji6]



Yaaaaay! We love your girls, Bea!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Oh Wow!
> How beautiful are they??
> I think Kirsty had just married when I last saw her in the CDR.
> I'm sure I remember her posting some wedding pics!
> Congratulations @kirsty Johnston and hubby on the arrival of your twins, - they are gorgeous!!!
> Sorry to hear about your cancer scare, Kirsty, hope that is all OK now,
> but how wonderful for you to have twins - 2 for the price of 1!!!
> Thank you @Tidgy's Dad for posting that news!!!



2 for the price of 1???  “Double the trouble” might be more accurate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 240708
> View attachment 240709
> View attachment 240710
> View attachment 240711


Well done, Dan!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> NO!!!!! Even for a million bucks! Not dead, please! (Adam's new avatar)



Surely he meant to emphasize the “wanted” part.  Men are so vain!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They've got nothing worth plundering over there



Hope you’re not considering crossing to the Other Side, Your Majesty...  Are you still Your Majesty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The best thing to do is to use the report function. I have reported Dan’s last post and asked them to have a chat with him about what he wants removed


?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Phew - it's hard work catching up - Adam must be exhausted.
> Good morning/afternoon everyone.
> I have a lodger - Simba the Pomeranian - my sister is trying to persuade me to have.
> He's been very excited at the sight of Lola but not been allowed anywhere near him.
> He really is a lovely little pooch - house trained and listens to commands etc., but I am worried about putting Lola at risk when he does venture out into the garden. So I don't think I can keep him.
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.
> Simba and I are off for a walk and hopefully will find some dandies sprouting after our recent rain.
> See you all later
> TTFN



He looked so cute in the pictures! Doubt a cute little thing like that could be a deterrence for the criminals next door. You need an Anatolian shepherd. They’re scary, loyal, territorial. “My” street dog was part that — wouldn’t let a stranger or an unknown car pass by without a formidable bark. And her knew that my torts and my cat (when he managed to escape outside) were part of the family, so he’d run away from them, not to fall into temptation.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> WHAT THREAD ? ? ?



It’s history now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> So I rescued another small turtle today. Unfortunately I had to partially dismantle my car when I got home because it had crawled up the firewall and into the dash.


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Squeezing a [emoji112] in between Adam’s catch-up posts. 

We went to a nature park on the island of Amager. It’s now a borough of Copenhagen, very much up-market and residential, but was once known as the “S#*& Island” because Copenhageners used to dump their trash there. 

After exploring a few trails, we headed to the beach on the other side of the island. The one that had been invaded by the algae last week. It was all clear now, so we swam, had an ice cream, and now I have a headache, which I’m fighting with the usual remedies — ibuprofen and cold gin. Hope everyone is having a great *Thursday*!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tank & Scooter said:


> LUCKY! wish we can trade, I love the rain. But all we get is sun 350 days out the year[emoji13] Bought some Mud Terrains last year for my 4x4 that have never even touched mud lol[emoji19]
> View attachment 240811
> View attachment 240812
> View attachment 240813


Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. (if really belatedly).
I'm sure someone offered you a Leprechaun or a coffee, a jellyfish to sit on and an armadillo to light your way and so on. 
Hope to speak soon.
Adam. (i'm Adam, not you, obviously) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! I'm back. I'm OK.
> Daughter got the 1st place in the Vocal nomination. I'm a proud mama, of course. But I would have been anyway.
> Postcards from Aarhus to follow.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go girl!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Today is JoesDad’s birthday and we spent it at Elmley National Nature Reserve which is on the Isle of Sheppey in the Thames Estuary. 

Sheppey isn’t exactly a tourist attraction, large parts of it are politely described as a dump, but there’s a lot of undisturbed salt marsh there which is great for bird watching

Only the one photo as it isn’t very photogenic, but it gives you the idea



We walked miles in the the 30 degree heat and saw lots. 

Now we are in the town of Whitstable which is famous for its oysters. 

We are staying in a former fisherman’s hut right on the beach. This is view from our balcony


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> The rains have stopped, some flooding, a few roads completely washed away...trees have fallen over wrecked a few cars and damaged houses. But for now mostly good througout the area. We are WAY over average rainfall amounts thats for sure.
> 
> View attachment 240874


WibbleTV!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> A few days ago I took in a Hermanni hermanni bottgeri (sp?) that a woman didn't want any more. It was getting to be too much for her to care for. So two days ago I get a call from her that her son is very upset she gave the tortoise away and he wants it. I told her that's fine, he can come get the tortoise. Then I didn't hear from her/him for the next two days. I'm getting in more desert tortoises and I need the space, so I was just getting ready to call and ask when they're coming to get the tortoise when the son calls me, "I want to come get the turtle." I had an ad running about a 'found' tortoise, and I thought this was in response to that ad, so I said, "The owners of the TORTOISE are on there way here to pick up the animal. Be here in a few minutes." "But it's MY turtle." I asked if he could give me more information and he told me that his mom had brought me the turtle. Then I realized I was talking to someone else. So I said I was sorry for the mix up and gave him my address. That was three hours ago and I'm still waiting for him.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this guy. I don't think he has the vaguest notion how to care for a TORTOISE. The mom kept the tortoise in an aquarium and fed it romaine with other veggies occasionally, and outside time occasionally. She had it for 10 years and it's in nice shape. But I think the son has this picture in his mind of a tortoise in an aquarium with lettuce thrown at it. I printed off Chris's care sheet and I'll give that to him, also I'll show him how I have the tortoise set up outside, that's about all I can do. But I worry for the tortoise.


Hmmmm.
Not good, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear  This doesn't sound good at all.


SNAP! ! !


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> They are adorable !
> How do you keep them ? In a cage or can they live free without escaping ? I really don`t know if they can live free. With their sharp teeth they can destroy a lot in the house, right ?



It is not safe for them to live free without supervision. They are very curious and mischievous . They have a 3 story cage for when I’m gone to work. They cannot be confined however and must be allowed out to play several hours a day. I had one years when my daughter was very small that lived to be 11 yrs old. Their average lifespan is 8-10 yrs. like tortoises, their care can be critical but is very rewarding!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Niiiice! I want to eat at your house!



The more the merrier!! I’ll get chicken strips for the kids [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> How many critters did you have?



2 quarter horses -13 & 11 yrs
2 Labrador retrievers - 10 & 9 yrs
1 yorkie and a rescue cat- both 8 yrs
1 Tom cat - 1 yr
2 ferrets - 8 & 6months
And last but not least - 2 Sulcata’s - 4 months

I have had all from babies except 1 of the horses I rescued a couple yrs ago... I can’t seem to help myself I also rehabilitate wildlife .. (licensed in 3 states)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Today is JoesDad’s birthday and we spent it at Elmley National Nature Reserve which is on the Isle of Sheppey in the Thames Estuary.
> 
> Sheppey isn’t exactly a tourist attraction, large parts of it are politely described as a dump, but there’s a lot of undisturbed salt marsh there which is great for bird watching
> 
> Only the one photo as it isn’t very photogenic, but it gives you the idea
> View attachment 246978
> 
> 
> We walked miles in the the 30 degree heat and saw lots.
> 
> Now we are in the town of Whitstable which is famous for its oysters.
> 
> We are staying in a former fisherman’s hut right on the beach. This is view from our balcony
> View attachment 246980



Oysters! Yum! Please have a dozen for me! 
Happy birthday, JoesDad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Another landmark in Aarhus is the cathedral dating back to the 12th century. Selfie time:
> View attachment 240903
> 
> 
> Of the more modern sights is a glass skywalk 27 meters above the street. Daughter has no fear of heights, obviously  :
> View attachment 240904
> 
> 
> The day we arrived, Saturday, coincided with super-hot (for DK) 27C weather, the Pride Parade, and a street festival. We finished the tour by visiting the Endless Connection fountain near the harbor. The installation consists of three imperfect “circles” shooting up water at different times and from a few centimeters up to 2 meters, so you could walk inside the fountain like inside a labyrinth.
> View attachment 240905
> 
> View attachment 240906
> 
> 
> And just for laughs, a rather (in)famous station, among English speakers, about half way along this train line:
> View attachment 240907


Ha de ha. 
Not as funny as Boghandel though! 
Ha ha ha ha ha.
Oh, dear. 
Ahem. 
Lovely photos , Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good night from me, too. It’s a day off — Constitution Day — tomorrow (Denmark is a constitutional monarchy). We might go giant-hunting with daughter:  https://thomasdambo.com/works/forgotten-giants/


The UK is also officially a constitutional monarchy. Where the royals have no real power and there is no written constitution.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Bad news ! Very, very bad news !!!!


Lol. Sabine. You will never get rich by stealing


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I can`t believe it.
> Caught up again. Now I am ready for a glas of cold milk ( instead of coffee ) and two boiled eggs.
> Chat not later again.
> I have to tell you something, but... later....


Oh the suspense now!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I did 3 pumps!!
> 
> I forgot to add pic in case someone else needs a new mop.
> View attachment 240947


The Cold Dark Room. 
Where the excitement never ends!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Like Euro News “ No Comment “ required
> 
> View attachment 240946


Zilllions of points. 
Moozillions of points. 
(if I were still giving points).


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


I can totally see Adam playing the didgeridoo. Maybe not as long as in the video though.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Rugosa.
> An example from my collection .
> View attachment 246970
> 
> View attachment 246971


Wow. I think your collection is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I promise you, there _are _sharks in the sea.


Exactly


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for clarifying that. My daughter is good news most of the time, but I was still confused.  Hope she’ll follow in wifey’s footsteps and marry a smart guy in the end.


Good plan!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246975


Finally a woman with power.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What mops do you guys have. I bought one that you can put in the drum and spin it to get it nice and clean again and then you spin it again and it makes it dry. Sooooo much easier on the back, as you don't have to do any bending and wringing. Works like a dream.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What mop is this ?!?! [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you’re not considering crossing to the Other Side, Your Majesty...  Are you still Your Majesty?


Yip until the 17th of August.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What is this wonder mop? I must have missed that! I wonder if you can get them here?
> 
> EDIT
> I read on and found out


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?


We are none the wiser as well. But then you are in the perfect room to be kept in the dark.[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> mine does not look quite like that but same principal. Let see if I can find a pic on the net to post.
> 
> My one looks like this,: I love this mop
> 
> View attachment 240965


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just for reference: This mop seems to be sold under the Vileda brand here in the UK and possibly the rest of Europe
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vileda-Wri...edar+easywring+microfiber+spin+mop+and+bucket


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ladies and gentleman: I am proudly present my first Youtube video. Special made for Carol @CarolM . She wants to hear me singing.
> Dedicated to all my lovely roommates. I hope you enjoy it. I enjoyed the making of it....


That really is beautiful, Bee!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Squeezing a [emoji112] in between Adam’s catch-up posts.
> 
> We went to a nature park on the island of Amager. It’s now a borough of Copenhagen, very much up-market and residential, but was once known as the “S#*& Island” because Copenhageners used to dump their trash there.
> 
> After exploring a few trails, we headed to the beach on the other side of the island. The one that had been invaded by the algae last week. It was all clear now, so we swam, had an ice cream, and now I have a headache, which I’m fighting with the usual remedies — ibuprofen and cold gin. Hope everyone is having a great *Thursday*!


Sounds like the perfect day. Except for the headache of course. But it looks like you have got that sorted.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. (if really belatedly).
> I'm sure someone offered you a Leprechaun or a coffee, a jellyfish to sit on and an armadillo to light your way and so on.
> Hope to speak soon.
> Adam. (i'm Adam, not you, obviously) .


I think we scared him away.[emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Today is JoesDad’s birthday and we spent it at Elmley National Nature Reserve which is on the Isle of Sheppey in the Thames Estuary.
> 
> Sheppey isn’t exactly a tourist attraction, large parts of it are politely described as a dump, but there’s a lot of undisturbed salt marsh there which is great for bird watching
> 
> Only the one photo as it isn’t very photogenic, but it gives you the idea
> View attachment 246978
> 
> 
> We walked miles in the the 30 degree heat and saw lots.
> 
> Now we are in the town of Whitstable which is famous for its oysters.
> 
> We are staying in a former fisherman’s hut right on the beach. This is view from our balcony
> View attachment 246980


Sounds like you also had the perfect day. A Very Happy Birthday JoesDad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> No! Thank _you_ for the angelic singing (no quotation marks).  Do you sing somewhere — church, choir? Other people have to hear it.
> I know, our roommates are so talented, in so many different ways. It’s an honor to be part of the CDR. (I just hope Adam is back soon enough because we need him too... @Tidgy’s Dad )


"we need him too"? 
You mean in addition to all the talented Roommates?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246975


Lovely. a female knight !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, I only sing for me or my animals but when I would have more time I would like to sing in a little band on public events, but my day is not long enough for all what I want to do.
> I never wanted to sing in a choir because I want to hear my single voice..... You can call me vain.....


"Vain!"


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It is not safe for them to live free without supervision. They are very curious and mischievous . They have a 3 story cage for when I’m gone to work. They cannot be confined however and must be allowed out to play several hours a day. I had one years when my daughter was very small that lived to be 11 yrs old. Their average lifespan is 8-10 yrs. like tortoises, their care can be critical but is very rewarding!!


They are very sweet.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Squeezing a [emoji112] in between Adam’s catch-up posts.
> 
> We went to a nature park on the island of Amager. It’s now a borough of Copenhagen, very much up-market and residential, but was once known as the “S#*& Island” because Copenhageners used to dump their trash there.
> 
> After exploring a few trails, we headed to the beach on the other side of the island. The one that had been invaded by the algae last week. It was all clear now, so we swam, had an ice cream, and now I have a headache, which I’m fighting with the usual remedies — ibuprofen and cold gin. Hope everyone is having a great *Thursday*!


Hi Lena. Swimming in the sea sounds great. Headache not... Take care "old" girl.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Today is JoesDad’s birthday and we spent it at Elmley National Nature Reserve which is on the Isle of Sheppey in the Thames Estuary.
> 
> Sheppey isn’t exactly a tourist attraction, large parts of it are politely described as a dump, but there’s a lot of undisturbed salt marsh there which is great for bird watching
> 
> Only the one photo as it isn’t very photogenic, but it gives you the idea
> View attachment 246978
> 
> 
> We walked miles in the the 30 degree heat and saw lots.
> 
> Now we are in the town of Whitstable which is famous for its oysters.
> 
> We are staying in a former fisherman’s hut right on the beach. This is view from our balcony
> View attachment 246980


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Joes Dad !


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> 2 quarter horses -13 & 11 yrs
> 2 Labrador retrievers - 10 & 9 yrs
> 1 yorkie and a rescue cat- both 8 yrs
> 1 Tom cat - 1 yr
> 2 ferrets - 8 & 6months
> And last but not least - 2 Sulcata’s - 4 months
> 
> I have had all from babies except 1 of the horses I rescued a couple yrs ago... I can’t seem to help myself I also rehabilitate wildlife .. (licensed in 3 states)


Wow. You sure must be kept very busy. No wonder you are up before anybody else in the morning.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "Vain!"


Thank you ! Yes I am ( sometimes ).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Lyn! With her love for animals and singing, she'll be like Sabine when she grows up!


That would be nice.
And I think that is a lovely thing to say.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It is not safe for them to live free without supervision. They are very curious and mischievous . They have a 3 story cage for when I’m gone to work. They cannot be confined however and must be allowed out to play several hours a day. I had one years when my daughter was very small that lived to be 11 yrs old. Their average lifespan is 8-10 yrs. like tortoises, their care can be critical but is very rewarding!!


Funny ! In Germany they are kept as pets too. Some people keep them when they are by rental contract not allowed to keep a dog or a cat. They are little "clows" I think and bring the owner much joy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! Yes I am ( sometimes ).


Me too.
Not that you'd notice!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> 2 quarter horses -13 & 11 yrs
> 2 Labrador retrievers - 10 & 9 yrs
> 1 yorkie and a rescue cat- both 8 yrs
> 1 Tom cat - 1 yr
> 2 ferrets - 8 & 6months
> And last but not least - 2 Sulcata’s - 4 months
> 
> I have had all from babies except 1 of the horses I rescued a couple yrs ago... I can’t seem to help myself I also rehabilitate wildlife .. (licensed in 3 states)


Oh, I don`t know that you own 2 sulcatas. I was thinking that you plan to buy a tortoise or rescue one.
Okay, now I know that you are a tort mom too. Have we ever seen pics of your shelled babies ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sabine. You will never get rich by stealing


Noo, I don`t want to get rich. I am Robin Hood. Do you know his story ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Let me give a huge, lovely electronic hug !
> The advantage of electronic hugs are...- you cannot get infected !


Errrrmmmm????? 
Are we likely to get infected hugging you, Sabine?
I hope not, I would love to hug you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh the suspense now!!


Oh, sorry. I don`t want to create suspense because it is a very sad story I have to tell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Kinda sad that we are related [emoji22]
> Here’s a text from my sister.
> This has turned into a rescue rather than a gift. I know she’s very busy and I guess the tort isn’t a priority.
> He will be spoiled here!!
> 
> View attachment 241088


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would be nice.
> And I think that is a lovely thing to say.


Yes indeed....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "we need him too"?
> You mean in addition to all the talented Roommates?


Yes, only in addition !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow. You sure must be kept very busy. No wonder you are up before anybody else in the morning.



Needless to say, I very rarely watch tv! I have always had a special way with animals that stood out . Talent or curse?? I took a wild life management course at UTA in 1999 & I was hooked.. my family always had pets but I got MY FIRST at 14.. he was a jet black dauschund that’s mother died in birth.. I bottle fed him and he was my first child . He passed at 16..


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine


Not very good if you have back problems.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That really is beautiful, Bee!


It was. Bee has a stunning voice.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sabine. You will never get rich by stealing



No?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Errrrmmmm?????
> Are we likely to get infected hugging you, Sabine?
> I hope not, I would love to hug you.


Hug me as much and as often you would like. I will like it too and I can assure you that you will not get infected with anything.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Funny ! In Germany they are kept as pets too. Some people keep them when they are by rental contract not allowed to keep a dog or a cat. They are little "clows" I think and bring the owner much joy.



Yes!! I red that Royal ladies used to carry them in their dress sleeves and would sic them on mice in the castle.. I believe they were also used to prepare for a royal wedding recently to run cable for web cam viewers! Very smart & trainable [emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It was. Bee has a stunning voice.


Thank you my sweety Carol. 
I love to sing for all my roommates if they like to hear me.
Next song will be coming soon.
But today I am too sad to sing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Mum of Ed!


She's been a little less nutty this week.
And a little more mobile.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I woke up on a Thursday, i think it was, and looked in the mirror.
> And it wasn't me anymore.
> And my body just isn't mine.


Yes
Exactly


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Yes!! I red that Royal ladies used to carry them in their dress sleeves and would sic them on mice in the castle.. I believe they were also used to prepare for a royal wedding recently to run cable for web cam viewers! Very smart & trainable [emoji16]


Some hunters take them to get rabbits out of their burrows. They are little predators.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


>





CarolM said:


> I think we scared him away.[emoji17]



And we didn’t *mop* up our mistakes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Hope you’re not considering crossing to the Other Side, Your Majesty...  Are you still Your Majesty?


I thought it was only supposed to last for a day???????


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> Exactly


Wow ! Hello Ed. Do you come out of your burrow or was it hibernation ???
Good to see you here. Is it hot in Florida too ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. Swimming in the sea sounds great. Headache not... Take care "old" girl.



Thank you   I’m not a fan of beaches, but it’s done now.


----------



## EllieMay

Am always happy to share. 
They already each have their own personalities.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you   I’m not a fan of beaches, but it’s done now.


It is done now ? LOL ! Sounds like you will not do it again so quick.
I would love to swim and go to the beach every day.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> 2 quarter horses -13 & 11 yrs
> 2 Labrador retrievers - 10 & 9 yrs
> 1 yorkie and a rescue cat- both 8 yrs
> 1 Tom cat - 1 yr
> 2 ferrets - 8 & 6months
> And last but not least - 2 Sulcata’s - 4 months
> 
> I have had all from babies except 1 of the horses I rescued a couple yrs ago... I can’t seem to help myself I also rehabilitate wildlife .. (licensed in 3 states)



I’d need to keep this much info on a Post-It. How do you remember them all?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Thank you my sweety Carol.
> I love to sing for all my roommates if they like to hear me.
> Next song will be coming soon.
> But today I am too sad to sing.



I’m sorry you are sad & hope that your favored with a very happy occasion soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry. I don`t want to create suspense because it is a very sad story I have to tell.



Oh no...


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Am always happy to share.
> They already each have their own personalities.
> View attachment 246983
> View attachment 246984


Happy moms like to share pics !
Cuteness alert ! They are sooooooooooo adorable. How are their personalities ? My sullies are differenht too.
Two years later your cute babies have 8 pounds and more and are little dinosaurs and eating machines like mine.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No?


Nope. Invariably you will get caught. Besides I would rather earn my own money to get what I want or win it is another good option.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Needless to say, I very rarely watch tv! I have always had a special way with animals that stood out . Talent or curse?? I took a wild life management course at UTA in 1999 & I was hooked.. my family always had pets but I got MY FIRST at 14.. he was a jet black dauschund that’s mother died in birth.. I bottle fed him and he was my first child . He passed at 16..



Good age for a dog [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. Swimming in the sea sounds great. Headache not... Take care "old" girl.


Don't you mean " Young Lady!!"


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Noo, I don`t want to get rich. I am Robin Hood. Do you know his story ????


Yes I do. [emoji3]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I’m sorry you are sad & hope that your favored with a very happy occasion soon!


Yes I am sad because one of my elder cats died and it was a dead that was so cruel and unnecessary.
Writing and reading here with all my lovely roommates makes me a little happy though.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry. I don`t want to create suspense because it is a very sad story I have to tell.


Oh no. [emoji17]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Don't you mean " Young Lady!!"


When you say in German "old girl" to someone it is meant gently and friendly and that it should mean
I think Lena will understand.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Needless to say, I very rarely watch tv! I have always had a special way with animals that stood out . Talent or curse?? I took a wild life management course at UTA in 1999 & I was hooked.. my family always had pets but I got MY FIRST at 14.. he was a jet black dauschund that’s mother died in birth.. I bottle fed him and he was my first child . He passed at 16..


Wow. I am very impressed. The animals are lucky to have you.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes I am sad because one of my elder cats died and it was a dead that was so cruel and unnecessary.
> Writing and reading here with all my lovely roommates makes me a little happy though.



Oh dear. A huge hug, Bee! It’s always so sad, no matter when or how it happens. Do tell us more if you want. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’d need to keep this much info on a Post-It. How do you remember them all?



Lol... for me, the question is how could i forget!! 

The animals (& all the chores that come with them) are my relaxation technique. I’m blessed that my family is so tolerant but they understand that it is really not a choice for me..


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Happy moms like to share pics !
> Cuteness alert ! They are sooooooooooo adorable. How are their personalities ? My sullies are differenht too.
> Two years later your cute babies have 8 pounds and more and are little dinosaurs and eating machines like mine.



Pickles comes running when I speak, even if she is in her hide.. she will eat off my finger anytime. And she likes her butt scratched.
Crusher is slower and lazier but he likes it when I pet his head. He will push against my finger every time or if I just put my finger down, he will rub on me

I can’t wait!!! After seeing so many abandoned tortoises and the conditions they are kept in at many places, I’m being pulled to start a rescue.. I have not shared this with my husband yet and I’m going to spend at least a year doing plenty of research before I let myself make a decision on this..


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you my sweety Carol.
> I love to sing for all my roommates if they like to hear me.
> Next song will be coming soon.
> But today I am too sad to sing.


Anything we can do? Here is big electronic hug in the mean time.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's been a little less nutty this week.
> And a little more mobile.


Yay. That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And we didn’t *mop* up our mistakes.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was only supposed to last for a day???????


Nope for a month.[emoji3] Month live the King!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have been trying to post the below on the get a grip thread but it does not want to post. [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] is it me or the thread that is not allowing me to post?
> 
> Since this a warning to newcomers about this forum and you obviously want newcomers to read your warning I will thank you very nicely for giving me the opportunity to use this thread as a testament of what this forum has done for me instead. Then the newcomers can read it all and make up their own minds on whether they want to follow the advice on this forum and keep healthy and thriving tortoises or to not follow the advise and have a tortoise who either only survives or gets sick and dies.
> 
> So here goes my story. Last year on the 31 May 2017 little Rue came into my life. I had absolutely no clue on how to look after Rue. I of course googled all sorts of websites with info etc. I kept Rue in a little table with sand and grass. I thought I had it sorted. But I had sand in my table a coil uvb bulb, small little waterbowl and obviously did NOT have it sorted. I then joined TFO and had people to discuss things with. People who I could ask questions and get answers from. Have a normal discussion with. Then little Kang, Clark and Harry all come into my life this year. And I have been raising them under the care advise from this forum. And let me tell you...the difference of how these three are doing and their growth rates compared to Rue (who was raised incorrectly for 6 months and was probably only surviving) is miles apart. I do not ever regret following the advise given here and will carry on doing so. Yes they may not be biologists or vets for that matter but they are caring people who most probably don't care about the owner of the tortoise but they do care about the tort. They are constantly learning in the school of life (a torts life). And Yvonne is one of the nicest people I have gotten to know on here. So by all means put your warning here but i hope that other people will take this opportunity to post some of their stories of how TFO helped them with the care of their tortoises. Making it possible for any newcomers to make up their own minds on whether they want to follow your advice or the advice from people who have the well being of my tortoises in their hearts.


Aha! 
Now I've found the relevant threads. 
Mr Meatball.
Very sad, really.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Am always happy to share.
> They already each have their own personalities.
> View attachment 246983
> View attachment 246984


What little cuties.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no...


Half snap.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. A huge hug, Bee! It’s always so sad, no matter when or how it happens. Do tell us more if you want. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you Lena.
My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
She was such a lovely cat.
I am devastated.
I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think "meatball" is the one who needs to get a grip. Funny how we can go along for weeks or months, just sailing along contentedly and then all of a sudden we get a poop disturber like him come along and cause trouble. Not everyone agrees with everything said here, but at least they don't fight about their disagreeing. Does he really think that we're all going to say, "Oh my gosh, Meatball! You're so right!!! Why didn't I see it before you so smoothly enlightened us?"


I think it happens everywhere. 
I'm on the Fossil Forum and occasionally we'll get someone who posts a "dinosaur egg" or whatever and museums and experts have confirmed it and we don't know what we're talking about when we say it's just a rock. 
The difference here is that living creatures suffer because of idiots. 
And that's what's really sad.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes I am sad because one of my elder cats died and it was a dead that was so cruel and unnecessary.
> Writing and reading here with all my lovely roommates makes me a little happy though.


Oh no. I am so so sorry Bee. It is very hard to lose a pet which is close to your heart. Big big and a very long hug for you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I am so so sorry Bee. It is very hard to lose a pet which is close to your heart. Big big and a very long hug for you.


Thank you Carol and Lena.
I am now out to bury my Lilly.
Thank you for listening to me.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Pickles comes running when I speak, even if she is in her hide.. she will eat off my finger anytime. And she likes her butt scratched.
> Crusher is slower and lazier but he likes it when I pet his head. He will push against my finger every time or if I just put my finger down, he will rub on me
> 
> I can’t wait!!! After seeing so many abandoned tortoises and the conditions they are kept in at many places, I’m being pulled to start a rescue.. I have not shared this with my husband yet and I’m going to spend at least a year doing plenty of research before I let myself make a decision on this..


You are a good person.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh shame poor kitty. She missed her mama. But now she has her back.


Link?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol and Lena.
> I am now out to bury my Lilly.
> Thank you for listening to me.


I am so, so sorry, Sabine. 
Big hugs. 
We all know how much you love and care for each and every one of your pets. 
Heartfelt commiserations. 
Love you, my friend.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena.
> My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
> Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
> In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
> She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
> She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
> She was such a lovely cat.
> I am devastated.
> I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.


There was nothing you could have done and it is not your fault. Sometimes it is your time to go and it must have been Lilly's time. She will be in a better place now and waiting for you on the other side of the rainbow. But it is good to be sad. Have a good cry as well. And then go bury Lilly and say goodbye. I wish her well on her next journey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to post the coot pictures from the other week that my sister sent me.
> 
> View attachment 241128
> 
> View attachment 241127


Lovely coots!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena.
> My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
> Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
> In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
> She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
> She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
> She was such a lovely cat.
> I am devastated.
> I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.



Oh poor thing. Poor Lilly. How sad. Of course you would have heard her. 
Another big hug. 
[emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it happens everywhere.
> I'm on the Fossil Forum and occasionally we'll get someone who posts a "dinosaur egg" or whatever and museums and experts have confirmed it and we don't know what we're talking about when we say it's just a rock.
> The difference here is that living creatures suffer because of idiots.
> And that's what's really sad.


Very true.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol and Lena.
> I am now out to bury my Lilly.
> Thank you for listening to me.



Talk to you later. [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol and Lena.
> I am now out to bury my Lilly.
> Thank you for listening to me.


Always and anytime Bee. [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Link?


Can't remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

walter stien said:


> I am hoping to crash the party, that's what I would say as a teenager. A coworker made this poll for me, It's didn't get much action as it's own thread.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/PetFood
> 
> WS


Sorry, Walter, but i'm not clicking on links that take me out of the Forum. 
I voted on your other thread, though probably a bit late. 
Good luck with your survey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Can't remember.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I can't believe the week has gone so quickly!


Yeah, gone by in less than a day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I haven’t read the recent posts, but what you say sounds very fair. Is that the English way of losing temper?


I generally throw objects out of prams. 
But I'm half Welsh.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Yes I am sad because one of my elder cats died and it was a dead that was so cruel and unnecessary.
> Writing and reading here with all my lovely roommates makes me a little happy though.



I’m so sorry! I know that’s hard.. 
I’m glad you have something uplifting though..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sterling got very sick (Misty too) and had bad diarrhoea. Sadly she died very quickly. Misty, thankfully recovered.


Goodness! 
Thank Heaven's Misty recovered.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow. I am very impressed. The animals are lucky to have you.



Thank you! I feel it’s me that’s the lucky one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just found this little miracle in the garden
> View attachment 241182
> 
> 
> In the middle of the periwinkle is a shoot of Sedum Spectabile. This is one of the plants that Joe ate to the ground 8 years ago... that I never forgave him for... and I had assumed had long since given up the ghost.
> 
> And here it is, fifteen months after his death, tentatively trying to grow again! He must have been grazing it to the ground every time it tried.
> 
> I just planted 3 new ones a few weeks ago in Joe’s memory, but this one has made me really happy. This is Joe’s sedum and it’s going to be nurtured


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Hello Ed. Do you come out of your burrow or was it hibernation ???
> Good to see you here. Is it hot in Florida too ?


Its absolutely horrible.
Both too hot and too rainy.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena.
> My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
> Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
> In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
> She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
> She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
> She was such a lovely cat.
> I am devastated.
> I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.



I would squeeze you a long time in a bear hug !! So sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I did. I'll get pics later it tomorrow. I went on in to work. I had left instructions on what to do with the package just in case I was not there but I was able to make it back before he came.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done, Dan!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are feeling better Dan and that they don't find any clots.


I'm a clot.
Luckily they haven't found me, yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Well, I found a space for my new tort. I still need to add a few visual barriers but it’s coming along. It turned out to be 6x15ish.
> Now, to get him home after 5-6 hours in the car.
> View attachment 241236
> 
> View attachment 241237


Very exciting! 
Another new tortie!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


It was in reference to Yvonne's other kitty getting Yvonne back to herself after Sterling passed away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But at last the tortoises had been too curious and Monty decided to take a nap in the sun without the nasty walking stones ...
> 
> View attachment 241284
> 
> View attachment 241285


Ha ha!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Cute ! If they will cuddle with each other 10 years later ?


If they are like my twin sisters and me (only 17 months older) we fought like cats and dogs from about the ages of 7 until we all left home!
My poor Mum and Dad put up with a lot.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love durian!
> But the smell is a tad off-putting.
> Used to have it often in Thailand.


I like Durian Durian too.


----------



## CarolM

Bedtime for me. One more day of work then it is weekend. Yayyyy. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. Not see you and chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sesel said:


> Vamos Nadal!!


Hello, again.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for clarifying that. My daughter is good news most of the time, but I was still confused.  Hope she’ll follow in wifey’s footsteps and marry a smart guy in the end.


Was that her first marriage?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Bedtime for me. One more day of work then it is weekend. Yayyyy. Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. Not see you and chat again tomorrow.


Goodnight Carol sleep well!
I'm still ploughing through all the posts
Enjoy Friday!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 246975


Joan of Arc?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Here is a special greeting from Germany to you.  Sung with lots of love in the voice ( I hope so )
> John Denver / Annie`s song


Utterly delightful! 
Voice of an Angel!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Today is JoesDad’s birthday and we spent it at Elmley National Nature Reserve which is on the Isle of Sheppey in the Thames Estuary.
> 
> Sheppey isn’t exactly a tourist attraction, large parts of it are politely described as a dump, but there’s a lot of undisturbed salt marsh there which is great for bird watching
> 
> Only the one photo as it isn’t very photogenic, but it gives you the idea
> View attachment 246978
> 
> 
> We walked miles in the the 30 degree heat and saw lots.
> 
> Now we are in the town of Whitstable which is famous for its oysters.
> 
> We are staying in a former fisherman’s hut right on the beach. This is view from our balcony
> View attachment 246980


Happy birthday to JoesDad! 
What a lovely place to stay.
Have a good time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Got sent home from work today because I kind of collapsed in the middle of the floor.


Oh, no!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> They didn't give you a pamphlet with info on it? Usually the pharmacy gives out that info, side effects may include.... And by the time you read all the possible side effects it leaves you wondering if it's worth taking the meds!


Always scares the life out of me!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Exactly


There's actually a lake at a golf course in the USA where they have sharks.
They were left behind after a flood and have adapted from salt water to fresh water.
Nobody goes in looking for their golf balls!
Saw it on TV the other day but can't remember where.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Funny you should say that - cider is the drink I would choose too.
> I love a glass of cold cider on a hot day.
> Hope you have a good weekend too.


Oh, I shared many a cold glass of Magners with @johnandjade in Spain! 
Cold cider! 
Yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, John, miss you so much!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Was that her first marriage?



Wifey’s? I have no clue.  Daughter’s? It was to some immature kindergartener, and it wasn’t valid anyway. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> There's actually a lake at a golf course in the USA where they have sharks.
> They were left behind after a flood and have adapted from salt water to fresh water.
> Nobody goes in looking for their golf balls!
> Saw it on TV the other day but can't remember where.



So, are you saying they’ve got no balls?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my beautiful niece who graduated today!
> View attachment 241344


Congratulations to your niece and all you beautiful people!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Yes!! I red that Royal ladies used to carry them in their dress sleeves and would sic them on mice in the castle.. I believe they were also used to prepare for a royal wedding recently to run cable for web cam viewers! Very smart & trainable [emoji16]


Ferret legging used to be a popular sport in some parts of the UK (maybe further afield too)
I think it's banned now - thankfully!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's been a little less nutty this week.
> And a little more mobile.


Hi Ed - that's good news!
Good to not see you in CDR again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Daughter is unwell. I'm sure all that swimming and ice cream when it's barely 26 C played a role... Hope she's getting stronger for that.
> Some pictures from the animal fair.
> We were greeted by some cute, albeit a little dirty, piglets by the entrance:
> View attachment 241418
> 
> Daughter and I participated in a cooking workshop. Our role was to make pancakes out of rye flour (  ) for everyone. We did fine, although at one point, one other participant, an older boy, either fainted from the heat or had an epileptic seizure... Reminded me of my dad, and I was so upset that a few of the last pancakes had to be thrown away...
> 
> I didn't buy any of these tomatoes and cucumbers and am regretting this. Maybe I should head back tomorrow, if daughter is well enough...
> View attachment 241421
> 
> 
> Some animals could be touched, which we loved!
> View attachment 241422
> 
> View attachment 241423
> 
> 
> And we even got to see a few cats! Purr-fect!
> View attachment 241424
> 
> 
> All kids looked like they were having fun.
> View attachment 241426
> 
> View attachment 241427
> 
> View attachment 241428


Looks like terrific fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> So, are you saying they’ve got no balls?


I suppose I am in more ways than than one!
They lose them in the lake - 
or they would if they had enough to go get them and the sharks are about!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have had a wonderful day of tennis. We arrived in time to see the last of the wheelchair men’s singles final and the start of the wheelchair ladies singles final before we moved to watch the main attraction, the Ladies Singles Final.
> 
> Sloane Stephens (USA) v Simona Halep (Romania) was a fantastic match - very well played and very close, but Halep won in the end.
> 
> Then the Mens Doubles Final where French duo Herbert & Mahout were playing Austria/Croatia Marach & Pavic.
> 
> Needless to say the French crowd was supporting their men and they won. Lovely moments at the end when Mahut’s young son ran onto court to hug his Dad and the crowd spontaneously started singing the French national anthem.
> 
> Our viewpoint for the Ladies final when they cared where you sat
> View attachment 241432
> 
> This lady read her book throughout the match ... apart from the last 5 points!
> View attachment 241433
> 
> Herbert & Mahut in action
> View attachment 241434
> 
> And with their trophy
> View attachment 241435
> 
> Mahut jr on court (press photo not mine)
> View attachment 241436


It was probably a very good book.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must of made a wrong turn somewhere
> 
> What is this cold dark place?


Well, by now you are quite aware, I'm sure. 
Welcome and nice to meet you, even though we have met before in another place and time. 
Though this is before that. 
And after too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Phew that sounds ok
> 
> For a minute there, I thought I was going to get mugged


I'm back.
Might happen yet. 
Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Nope the only mugging that takes place is the coffee kind.


In a way you are right!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena.
> My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
> Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
> In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
> She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
> She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
> She was such a lovely cat.
> I am devastated.
> I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.


I am so sorry to hear this Sabine, what a terrible thing for you to find.
Maybe she wasn't caught in the carpet though, 
perhaps she had a heart attack from the effort as she jumped.
It might have been very quick, but still very very sad for you.
Big hugs from me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This place sounds a little wacky
> 
> I shall fit right in
> 
> I'm Todd, I reside in the good ole US and A
> 
> Nice to meet some new friends
> 
> *leans back on his amardillo*


Yup.
I'm Adam, I reside in the good ole Morocc and o. 
Watch out for the hedgehogs who like to sit on the armadillos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hi Todd
> I am Carol and I live in Cape Town South Africa. It's a good thing that you will fit right in as we like wacky people here. [emoji6]


"Wacky? "
"Wacky?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice to meet ya Carol
> 
> Harry, Clark, Kang, and Rue's Mom right?


Aaaaahhhh! ! ! !
A researcher! 
That'll be useful with the potential quizzes coming up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey brandy nice to meet you! I'm originally from south Florida, not far from Zeropilot
> 
> I was wondering what the sign saying
> "Caution may bite" was all about
> Makes sense now


And he knows Ed, can't be all bad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed - that's good news!
> Good to not see you in CDR again!


You too


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena.
> My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
> Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
> In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
> She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
> She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
> She was such a lovely cat.
> I am devastated.
> I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.



Oh Sabine. How awful [emoji22]

You cared for her in the very best way. She knows that. 

Massive electronic hugs from me. xx


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lyn. What a pitty you are so far away. You could play piano and I could sing. That would be very nice.


And I could didge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They wanted me to go on the Microwave Oven version of the programme -
> 'Fasterchef'


They asked me to be on the alcoholics version - 
'Plasteredchef'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> A very warm day here again.
> I have found a frog living in a large flat container I was trying to revive some plants in (unsuccessfully).
> It has filled up with rain water and I was going to empty it to make some space in my garden but can't do it now as froggy needs it so it will have to wait.
> Hope everyone has a Happy Sunday!


Ribbit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I received my Ancestry.com DNA results this a.m.
> 
> 
> Europe West 46%
> Great Brittain 25%
> Finland/Northwest Russia 8%
> Europe East 6%
> Scandenavia 6%
> Iberian Penninsula 4%
> IR/SC/Wales 3%
> 
> So I guess you might say I'm a mutt!


I must get mine done.
Very interesting.
Nice to see a bit of Welsh in there, explains a lot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's quite a mix and very interesting to find out.
> I suspect most of us are mutts.


Indeed, we are, and don't forget we all carry a little Neanderthal DNA too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We may even be related!


We are all related. 
Which is nice.
I wish people would remember that we're all a big family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> “Finland / Russia” - They’re almost the same thing, LOL [emoji38]
> So, with results like that, you might be a little bit Russian!


We seem to be all desperately trying to link Yvonne to our own countries. 
Which is nice.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Amazing sunset this evening 













And it’s over 20C at past 10pm, so we are sat on the balcony with a decaf coffee watching the world go to bed 

Goodnight all


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And it is the first time she has ever climbed something.


But not the last! 
Which is nice.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Amazing sunset this evening
> View attachment 247001
> 
> View attachment 246999
> 
> View attachment 247000
> 
> View attachment 247002
> 
> View attachment 247003
> 
> View attachment 247004
> 
> 
> And it’s over 20C at past 10pm, so we are sat on the balcony with a decaf coffee watching the world go to bed
> 
> Goodnight all


Lovely!!
Could be anywhere in the world!
Goodnight Linda sleep well after all that sea air!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, we are, and don't forget we all carry a little Neanderthal DNA too!


Some of my ex boyfriends had quite a lot!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They asked me to be on the alcoholics version -
> 'Plasteredchef'


....and there's the version you do sat on chairs with little wheels........
'Castorchef'!
............or the version you need dreadlocks for........
'Rasta Chef'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I got another pic and he liked the Mazuri!!
> View attachment 241559
> 
> View attachment 241560


Result! ! !
Lovely tort!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I could didge!


We could sing that old song by the Crystals.....

'Didgeri Doo Ron Ron'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Gmorning all hope everyone has a great day
> I just got my results from ancestry.com as well and thought I'd share this is what it said....
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Adult child of alien space invaders


I understand that's fairly common in California as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> LOL. Since you are apparently an Alien Species, does that mean you will turn into one of those critters if we make you angry?


Or if you feed him after midnight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> It's never happened before, but if I was a turtle in a past life that would make a lot of sense
> 
> But I do suspect there's others of my kind in this here dark room.....


I was Extra-Mature Countryside Cheddar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning.
> I did mine a while back and it came back as
> 100% unknown
> 
> I showed my husband an old picture a few weeks ago. He looks at me and says "you never told me you were a cheerleader in highschool!"
> My response was "I have never been a cheerleader- that's a picture of my mother"
> To say the resemblance is uncanny would have been an understatement. I was a little confused myself until I recognized an aunt who was also in the photo.[emoji33]


Cloned.
Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> You haven't met our leader. @Tidgy's Dad started this place for us. He may be one of the "others" of which you speak. He's taking a little sabbatical at the moment and taking care of some of his paleontologist duties. He hopes to be back here in the Fall. But hopefully he'll be back in time to start the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. That's sort of like the Secret Santa that the rest of the Forum does for Christmas.


TORTOISE will happen. 
It is the law.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We’re at the airport starting our journey home. The luggage belts aren’t working so they can’t check bags in right now [emoji849] Fingers crossed for a man with a spanner!
> 
> Our lunch venue was a beautiful building over 100 years old. It’s a shame it was raining as there are beautiful views from the terrace.
> View attachment 241583
> 
> View attachment 241584


I'm sure somebody will have already mentioned it, but that's an awful lot of ghosts for a building of a bit over 100 years old!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope you are a friendly alien.
> Here in the Cold Dark Room is even space for an alien. Do you have some special effects like a lighting finger ( ET ) or something else? Our specialist for strange things ( he knows all episodes of Dr. Who ) is absent at present. It is Adam, our Dark Lord of the CDR who created this place for all the creatures that live here. Except for the woolspider ( if she exist ). She came uninvited.
> @Tidgy's Dad We miss you !


Bless!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Only btw
> We have "overrun" the Pretend chat with posts ......
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Yes. 
And no. 
Their total, bless 'em should include the previous 2 Pretend Chats, Versions 1 and 2 .
Total nearly 128,000. 
A bit to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You forgot trains. We do a lot of trains


Donkeys?
And the unmentionable other things?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not good with puns. . . in fact I sometimes have a very hard time "getting" it when you guys get on a roll. But lately they've been on my level of understanding!


Since you found out about your British ancestry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @cowboy
> View attachment 241632
> 
> Here comes my “Bud”!!!!!![emoji217]


Nice to see you, Gramps! 
Sorry, I've been away for a bit. 
Cheers, the Buds on me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Greetings, Roomies!
> I'm just popping in with a word from our Dark Lord, whom I "see" sometimes when I'm on the Fossil Forum.
> He sends his love to all and expects to be back here on TFO some time after the World Cup!!!


Yup! 
My prediction. 
France will win!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think it’s only the second part of the Pretend Chat. There must have been the first part somewhere.  We do talk!


Indeed, two previous versions. 
Part 1 with 13,636 posts.
Part 2 with 10,959 posts. 
Part 2.14 was created on Valentine's day, i think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 241642
> 
> Finally, Carol managed to confuse herself...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Apt cartoon [emoji849] (Apologies for the political connotations)
> View attachment 241644


Oh, I don't know. 
I think they'll do okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep. Need to know if I want to live with those people


I would love to.
But it's far, far too cold for me in the winter! 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Open up a new thread: How can I train my tortoise to jump trough burning hula-hoops......
> See what Yvonne will answer...


Hmmmmmm. 
Tidgy............
We have a new game to play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I caught up. I was going to ask which thread you were talking about, but I think I find it. I am surprised nobody mentioned Tidgy' s fondness for Basketball and Chess. She is quite god at both according to Adam.


Indeed.
And hang-gliding, too, among other things.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am so, so sorry, Sabine.
> Big hugs.
> We all know how much you love and care for each and every one of your pets.
> Heartfelt commiserations.
> Love you, my friend.


Thank you Adam.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Very much so, Sabine. I actually have 2 but George is special. In the cooler months he rides with me everywhere. He is very spoiled and jealous over his “mamma”.. the other is Piper, and I got her for George when it got too hot for him to go with me every day. They are both precious
> View attachment 246969


I think ferrets are adorable but I don't have any experience with them. Always heard that they can be smelly?

Gosh I have alot to catch up on. My notifications say that there are 300 new posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ... and skying and paragliding too ....


Yup.
But she's not very good at cricket.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> There was nothing you could have done and it is not your fault. Sometimes it is your time to go and it must have been Lilly's time. She will be in a better place now and waiting for you on the other side of the rainbow. But it is good to be sad. Have a good cry as well. And then go bury Lilly and say goodbye. I wish her well on her next journey.


Thank you Carol for your consoling words. Yes I`ve cried and I am still crying when I think of Lilly. Hopefully she had not to suffer too long and that she is now in a better place on the other side of the rainbow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> For fun, i thought I would count the number of turtles I saw this morning....that quickly died out after the third log or so.... way too many to spot today.
> 
> A bit burry, but check out the hind legs on Turtle in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 241685


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh poor thing. Poor Lilly. How sad. Of course you would have heard her.
> Another big hug.
> [emoji173]️


Thank you Lena. I appreciate your hugs much.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I think ferrets are adorable but I don't have any experience with them. Always heard that they can be smelly?
> 
> Gosh I have alot to catch up on. My notifications say that there are 300 new posts.


As far as I know only the male ferrets smell when they are not castrated.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Yes I am sad because one of my elder cats died and it was a dead that was so cruel and unnecessary.
> Writing and reading here with all my lovely roommates makes me a little happy though.


I know exactly how you feel. I still can't talk about my Sterling. They do worm their way into our hearts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I must say the title of this room is quite deceiving. I've found most everyone here so far to be rather bright, and warm.
> 
> Except that dang leprechaun, geez that guy is annoying....


Don't worry.
He's toast.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena.
> My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
> Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
> In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
> She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
> She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
> She was such a lovely cat.
> I am devastated.
> I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.


I'm so sorry


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its absolutely horrible.
> Both too hot and too rainy.


How hot is too hot ? And how humid is it ? Sorry for being so curious.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> 2 quarter horses -13 & 11 yrs
> 2 Labrador retrievers - 10 & 9 yrs
> 1 yorkie and a rescue cat- both 8 yrs
> 1 Tom cat - 1 yr
> 2 ferrets - 8 & 6months
> And last but not least - 2 Sulcata’s - 4 months
> 
> I have had all from babies except 1 of the horses I rescued a couple yrs ago... I can’t seem to help myself I also rehabilitate wildlife .. (licensed in 3 states)


I used to rehabilitate wildlife, without a permit though. People would just bring me critters, usually babies that needed raised.
There have been a number of small birds, squirrels, wild rabbits, deer and wild pigs(those can't be released cause they are an invasive species). I would also get kittens, puppies, calves, and baby goats that needed bottle raised for whatever reason.
What was required to get your permit?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I would squeeze you a long time in a bear hug !! So sorry.


Squeeze me please ! That`s why love to be here in the CDR. You can talk when you are sad and there are people who understand you.
Sometimes that really helps.
Thank you very much for the bear hug.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Ferret legging used to be a popular sport in some parts of the UK (maybe further afield too)
> I think it's banned now - thankfully!



I’m gonna have to get my google on.. I don’t know “ferret legging” ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> LOL!
> One interesting book I read a while back was about the secret meaning of nursery rhymes. One version about the meaning behind “Mary, Mary, quite contrary” was that it’s about Mary Tudor, victims of her regime, and instruments of torture called “cockle shells” and such.


Hmmmm. 
Just doesn't fit. 
The earliest records of the rhyme are a couple of centuries later.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> If they are like my twin sisters and me (only 17 months older) we fought like cats and dogs from about the ages of 7 until we all left home!
> My poor Mum and Dad put up with a lot.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry


Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## EllieMay

They can (and most are) be very smelly! I go to extreme lengths to make sure that mine are not but it takes a lot of effort and products.. my husband has severe allergies but they are hypo allergenic . He’s very adamant about cleanliness so I get up extra early to clean litter and do it again right before bed time. For me, it’s worth it but I can certainly see how for most it would not be [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I know it is a little late in the day. However at work there are a group of us who created a fun pool for the world cup on Superbru. I thought that we could have a friendly pool for those of you who want to join in on the fun in the CDR room. So if you are interested please send/pm me your email address and I will create a friendly pool for the CDR room. And the winner at the end can be ...... the CDR Queen or King for a month.


Slightly late notice. 
But can i play, please?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m gonna have to get my google on.. I don’t know “ferret legging” ??


Probably find it on YouTube - It won't be a pretty sight!


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Lol... for me, the question is how could i forget!!
> 
> The animals (& all the chores that come with them) are my relaxation technique. I’m blessed that my family is so tolerant but they understand that it is really not a choice for me..


I have decided that we would get along amazingly in person. Pity I'm no longer in East Texas!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Utterly delightful!
> Voice of an Angel!


But only the voice of an Angel.....  Thank you Adam.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I used to rehabilitate wildlife, without a permit though. People would just bring me critters, usually babies that needed raised.
> There have been a number of small birds, squirrels, wild rabbits, deer and wild pigs(those can't be released cause they are an invasive species). I would also get kittens, puppies, calves, and baby goats that needed bottle raised for whatever reason.
> What was required to get your permit?



An initial inspection and proper housing. Then your subject to random inspections and obligated to take if the state is overloaded.. so it has its ups and downs. There have been a couple years that I did not renew


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I saw France on tv playing a friendly while we were out there. It was not an awe inspiring performance


Well, there we go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> But only the voice of an Angel.....  Thank you Adam.


No. 
Utterly delightful _and _with the voice of an Angel. 
Pay attention, you are beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I have decided that we would get along amazingly in person. Pity I'm no longer in East Texas!



Well if you come back my way, send me some notice! Every now and then, a nice diversion is important in life!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m in as well.
> 
> Breaking News: Spanish football federation has announced that Julen Lopetegui has been sacked as Spain coach


And a fat lot of good that did them!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Sabine, what a terrible thing for you to find.
> Maybe she wasn't caught in the carpet though,
> perhaps she had a heart attack from the effort as she jumped.
> It might have been very quick, but still very very sad for you.
> Big hugs from me.


Oh Lyn, thank you for the idea that she died quick from a heart attack. I hope that was it and she had not long to suffer.
Thank you too for your hugs. I really need them now. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Linda mentioned that Tidgy is good at playing chess and basketball, and she beats Adam often. I added that she is better than Adam in skying and paragliding too. What a active tort !


She's really good at golf now.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh Sabine. How awful [emoji22]
> 
> You cared for her in the very best way. She knows that.
> 
> Massive electronic hugs from me. xx


Thank you very much Linda. I really appreciate your hugs. They soothe me.
Lilly was such a thankful old cat. I miss her.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Squeeze me please ! That`s why love to be here in the CDR. You can talk when you are sad and there are people who understand you.
> Sometimes that really helps.
> Thank you very much for the bear hug.


Here is one from me also! *HUG*


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Oh Lyn, thank you for the idea that she died quick from a heart attack. I hope that was it and she had not long to suffer.
> Thank you too for your hugs. I really need them now. Thank you very much.


Thinking of you Bee


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Be aware of the nasty naughty meerkats. When something went wrong it is the fault of the meerkats. They often stick together with the leprechaun.
> Fine that you feel comfortable here.


We've got meerkats back too! 
Golly! 
I'd got rid of them, it's no wonder bad things have happened.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Btw, some of “my” teams based on the ancestry results (23andMe):
> View attachment 241711


Hmmmm.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> As far as I know only the male ferrets smell when they are not castrated.



Mine are neutered and spayed... their wastes are horrible but they make odor reducers in treats and a water additive ..they also sucrete oils that keep their fur and skin healthy and if not properly kept can be very smelly on everything it touches. Also, they have a scent gland like skunks but it’s illegal sell them in the US unless they’ve been removed.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Some of my ex boyfriends had quite a lot!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I do know on my fathers side that I have ancestors from France and Scotland and England. Go France. Go England. On my mothers side there must be some irish in there somewhere, because if my Gran's temper was anything to go by, there was definitly some in there.


Much better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I love sunshine on my shoulders and leaving on a jetplane.. And if the rest of the roommates don't want to listen they can just bypass your post. Simple.


Well said, Carol!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> We could sing that old song by the Crystals.....
> 
> 'Didgeri Doo Ron Ron'


I love that old song. I knew it and I love it.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I love that old song. I knew it and I love it.


We'll have a new version of it with Adam on the Didgeridoo !
Might not be as popular as the old one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Can't wait. I wish the computer app had a dancing emoji. I would post that here lots.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Mine are neutered and spayed... their wastes are horrible but they make odor reducers in treats and a water additive ..they also sucrete oils that keep their fur and skin healthy and if not properly kept can be very smelly on everything it touches. Also, they have a scent gland like skunks but it’s illegal sell them in the US unless they’ve been removed.


Better a ferret than a skunk---


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Just went and looked as well. Also waiting for more to join. But if nobody else joins it will be fine. Maybe I should send the link to Adam as well. Hmm think I will do that.


Yes, please do!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Mine are neutered and spayed... their wastes are horrible but they make odor reducers in treats and a water additive ..they also sucrete oils that keep their fur and skin healthy and if not properly kept can be very smelly on everything it touches. Also, they have a scent gland like skunks but it’s illegal sell them in the US unless they’ve been removed.


You make them sound so appealing, Ellie!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's really good at golf now.


Has she ever tried Bungee Jumping ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Next time you talk to him ask if he's coming back in time to get the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. started.


Of course! 
Hoping you'll play this year.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well said, Carol!


Reading the first part of Carol's old post there I thought she was saying she was off somewhere sunny on holiday.
I was wondering why I didn't remember her going.
Then I remembered Bee's John Denver songs


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol and Lena.
> I am now out to bury my Lilly.
> Thank you for listening to me.



Oh my goodness. I’m so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Late October? Early November...? We wanted to start earlier this year because @ZEROPILOT in Florida routinely gets his presents late


That'll happen. 
Even if we start now.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good to know. And your postcard hasn't arrived yet!! [emoji17] It could just be taking very long to get here though. Our postal system is not the best.


Customs ate it!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Oh my goodness. I’m so so sorry for your loss.


Thank you very much Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And Adam is in. [emoji3] [emoji3]


I am?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaaaay!!!!!!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight I have to get up early to buy Lola's tort food.
Only found a few measly dandies today so need to add bulk to his nosh - not that he appreciates it!

So Nos Da and sleep well one and all.
Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I still can't talk about my Sterling. They do worm their way into our hearts.


Yes they do. Everyone who love cats knows that.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Probably find it on YouTube - It won't be a pretty sight!


How sick ! What has cruelty with animals to do with "sports" ? Shaking my head because I don`t understand.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight I have to get up early to buy Lola's tort food.
> Only found a few measly dandies today so need to add bulk to his nosh - not that he appreciates it!
> 
> So Nos Da and sleep well one and all.
> Not see you tomorrow!


Nos da and good night Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Utterly delightful _and _with the voice of an Angel.
> Pay attention, you are beautiful!


In Germany we have a saying: Beauty is created in the eyes of the spectator......


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is one from me also! *HUG*


Thank you very much Bambam.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Thinking of you Bee


----------



## Bee62

Caught up for this night.
I say: Gute Nacht too.
Hope not to chat next morning again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We try to start the calendar contest in August. I think it's not out of line for the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. to start then too.


Goodness!
Last year I began it a week earlier on November the 20th and that was earlier than the year before. Too late, but only by a bit.
I think we'll begin in early November this year, start promotion and fun from October!
August?
I get enough problems with itchy fingers as it is!
You know who I mean ladies. 
(anyway my birthday is first!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dipa said:


> Good morning beauties
> View attachment 241806


Never be cruel. 
Always be kind.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Adam said
> 
> [Tell Yvonne, yes, I'll be back long before the TORTOISE. Lots of time to get that sorted.
> 
> Nos da]
> 
> But I am not sure he is thinking of August.


NO ! ! ! 
He isn't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No I'm around, I've been having some issues at my job and I haven't been able to be on the forum 24/7 like usual. Looking forward to the World Cup although I'm not sure who to root for as the United States didn't qualify!


No, but they got the 2026 World Cup though, rather than Morocco who DID qualify!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> @Maro2Bear made the wildest prediction about the Russia match. I’d love to see them score more than 2—not as own goals...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> But Germany always wins (usually on penalties against England [emoji849] )
> 
> Quote from former England Captain Gary Lineker


Wanna bet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> The purple is a photo I took of the first one right after I got it. The flowers were already starting to fade.
> Then the two together are the ones I'm going to try in semi hydro.
> View attachment 241842
> View attachment 241843


Beautiful!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful!


Too bad I'm having so many issues with them. Darn orchids won't cooperate! Makes me that much more determined to grow them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think we all underestimated how rubbish Saudi are.
> 
> 5-0 to Russia


Indeed. 
Though to be fair Russia were quite good.
Better than we expected. 
I watched this match in the new English bar, in a hotel here, the opening day of the bar! 
Quite expensive, no English beers, walls covered in American film posters and actors and a Liverpool FC badge painted in an alcove. Naff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Less than 5,000 posts to go until i catch up with you all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all, gosh you've all been busy!
> I've not had a chance to catch up yet and may not be able to this evening as just finishing off my reports.
> I should have started the last of them a while ago but been chopping a bit off my weigela shrub/tree.
> My nasty neighbour asked me if I would do something about the height because some of their garden is in the shade from it.
> The funny thing is, they have had a 6 foot fence up for the last 15 years and just bought an enormous hanging umbrella which they have positioned behind my tree!
> The shade from my tree is obviously not as good as the shade from their umbrella!
> Or maybe they don't like their umbrella being in the shade
> Anyway I said I would take some off as soon as it finished flowering because the bees love it ,when I usually do cut it back, but made a start on it so they can't say I've ignored them.
> Well I'd better get back to work for a while - hope everyone is well and will not see you later.
> Roll on the weekend!!!!!


Oh, I've missed your neighbours, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> So I've been having some issues at my job and for a long time have not been happy there and today I QUIT, and it felt great! It was in a pretty grand fashion too. Kind of like the movies where someone's walking away and there's a huge explosion, and their too cool to look back .  Hope everyone here is having a great day, and finds some serious satisfaction in something, like I did lol


Brave move. 
It will work out in the end. 
Being happy is more important than a ob you dislike.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have woken to the somewhat surprising news that my niece (6 months younger than daughter) has got married in Boston, MA where she and her Dad have been at a conference for the week.
> 
> My daughter spotted it on Facebook as she is friends online with Niece.
> 
> Niece’s ‘boyfriend’, who I have met, is nearer my age than hers and they weren’t engaged before they went out. I am not sure that my sister, her Mum, even knows as she’s been on holiday in the UK this week.
> 
> The fallout from this one could be ‘interesting’ to say the least.



It's like soap opera in here sometimes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good luck with your chopping. Sounds to me like you have nasty neighbours.


Oh, yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Darn gone it. Now I am hungry and I just had breakfast. Boring wheatbix!!


Bah! 
and Bleuch! 
Protein for breakfast!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> You make them sound so appealing, Ellie!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> My classmate was found. In another city. Drugged to amnesia. But we’re so happy that she’s alive. She was traveling via Istanbul and this seems to have happened in the airport because she left her handbag and mobile phone there... What scary world this can be...


That is actually completely terrifying! 
But very glad she's alive!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you. Me too. I love Dragons. Although if I actually ever met one, I would probably turn and run.


It is a nice avatar! 
Though I don't believe in magic, I'm afraid..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mrnewberry said:


> Heading out to Gulf Shores tomorrow. Having a tortoise sitter makes me nervous.


I understand! 
Mine is wonderful, thankfully.
@Tidgy-hebdomadal-vis
Cheers, Zak!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Probably find it on YouTube - It won't be a pretty sight!



Well that’s just the dumbest crap I’ve seen in a while.. ignorant people!!! [emoji35]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 1-0 Uruguay! That's what I predicted!


Yup, Egypt were nothing much without Salah and played for the draw.
Nearly worked.
I went to the local cafe to watch this one , but their illegal internet card hadn't arrived, so i had to go to a cafe a bit further away. Extremely hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And Carol snatches the lead!
> View attachment 241968
> 
> @Tidgy’s Dad — I told daughter we’re rooting for Morocco (forgot that I predicted 0-0), and boy did she cry when Iran scored!


Very sweet! 
So did several million Moroccans. 
Me, i missed it
I watched the first 25 minutes when Morocco were totally superior and should have scored, but then felt very sick and sat on the cafe balcony til half time when wifey came to find me and we went home.
Saw the goal later. 
Iran had zero shots in the second half, but Morocco's own goal header was quite an achievement. 
Sigh. 
African teams just can't score the killer goals. 
The whole of Morocco was disconsolate, they knew that this was the chance, beating Spain and Portugal would be too much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.... good game. Ronaldo is #Amazing I think..


Well, he certainly thinks so! 
But yes, one of the greatest players of all time. 
Both defences are shonky, though, it was obvious at this point that neither team would win the cup. 
Great game to watch, though. 
I watched it at home, on Russian TV on my computer, which is how I watched most of the rest of the games this world cup, except for one on BBC, two on ITV, two on Ukrainian TV , two from the USA and one from Bulgaria!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No, please no football. I am not interested in football and will watch no game. It is soo boring !


Sorry, Bee, lots more football posts coming up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This evening I proudly present:
> 
> A song of *John Denver*, named "*Sunshine on my shoulders* " sung by me today and dedicated to two CDR members that are actually not in the best health condition.
> I am wishing @DE42 , _Dan_ and @Laura1412 , _Laura_ that you both are feeling better soon and that the sun will always shine for you.
> 
> ...... and if I had a day that I could give you, I would give to you a day just like today.
> ....... and if I had a tale that I could tell you , I`ll tell a tale sure to make you smile.


Lovely, once again!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I need 1 more from Australia!
> The only drawback to international matches is waking up 6am on the weekend to watch them.


We'll all have to do the same in 2026!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We were up at 5.30am to ship our kids out
> 
> This match started at 11am for us.
> 
> And now France has scored...


France were not very impressive. 
Australia deserved their point, but as usual didn't get it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Check out "Snap" in his new home, he seems to be enjoying it


Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Iceland hold for a draw against Argentina
> 
> And now we have switched channels for the Rugby: South Africa V England...
> 
> Carol and I in supporting opposition


Fair result (football) 
But the diving and play acting of the Argentinians was disgraceful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> What was Owen Farrell thinking? Why not just kick the penalty?!
> 
> As expected England threw away their lead... Springboks 13- England 12


Twonk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It makes a change to anyone other than Adam who has any idea whatsoever what cricket and rugby are [emoji23]


test series v India just begun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And Lena takes the lead.
> View attachment 242154


Yes, but I did get most results right. Not scores, but results. 
Ah, well, it's a lottery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> It is 06.30 over here. I am getting started on the laundry early today in the hopes of being finished before Father's day celebrations begin. I hope all the great Dads out there ( including Tort Dads) have an awesome day.
> Not chat later.
> View attachment 242174


Thanks, but I believe I was still feeling pretty ropey that day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What was that saying about the apple and the tree?


"Don't eat an apple if you're a tree" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Nope we don't box in the CDR. We throw Tort poop!![emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji90]


No torts allowed in the Cold Dark Room! It's too Cold. And Dark. 
Though I suppose if you really want to bring their poop in to throw........
We throw jellyfish!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yay!!! Thank you, Croatia... AND Nigeria...


Croatia were excellent. They always do well in the group stages. 
Nigeria were pretty reasonable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Carol!
> Happy Father’s Day to all dads out there! @Tidgy’s Dad, @ZEROPILOT, @Maro2Bear, @Toddrickfl1, @DE42... (I’m sure I’m forgetting someone. Sorry...)


Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or don’t eat the apple your wife gives you... Wait, you confused me, you two!


An apple a day keeps the trees away!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Was Eve Adams wife? I thought she was his rib bone and temptress!


Nothing to do with me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Some of those may be Dads to non human children only


Still counts!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Wifey is Adam’s wife! We all know that... [emoji1]


wifey, but yes, the one and only!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I could didge!


Are we starting a band in the CDR??? AAhhh the possibilities.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Amazing sunset this evening
> View attachment 247001
> 
> View attachment 246999
> 
> View attachment 247000
> 
> View attachment 247002
> 
> View attachment 247003
> 
> View attachment 247004
> 
> 
> And it’s over 20C at past 10pm, so we are sat on the balcony with a decaf coffee watching the world go to bed
> 
> Goodnight all


Lovely post cards. Very peaceful. I could sit on that balcony and watch the world go by as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I think ferrets are adorable but I don't have any experience with them. Always heard that they can be smelly?
> 
> Gosh I have alot to catch up on. My notifications say that there are 300 new posts.


I am currently sitting on 815 alerts!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Slightly late notice.
> But can i play, please?


Of course you can play. I will even give you four years to think about your choices.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Thank you Adam. Those will do, Those will do.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Reading the first part of Carol's old post there I thought she was saying she was off somewhere sunny on holiday.
> I was wondering why I didn't remember her going.
> Then I remembered Bee's John Denver songs


I don't need to go somewhere sunny for a holiday. It is always (99.9% of the time) Sunny here. I would go somewhere exotic if I could.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Customs ate it!


I think that they did.


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe, Finally caught up. Now I have to get back to work. Lots to do today. Not see you all later.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Amazing sunset this evening
> View attachment 247001
> 
> View attachment 246999
> 
> View attachment 247000
> 
> View attachment 247002
> 
> View attachment 247003
> 
> View attachment 247004
> 
> 
> And it’s over 20C at past 10pm, so we are sat on the balcony with a decaf coffee watching the world go to bed
> 
> Goodnight all



How beautiful! 
Hope you had a siesta until it was 10pm! [emoji28]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> An initial inspection and proper housing. Then your subject to random inspections and obligated to take if the state is overloaded.. so it has its ups and downs. There have been a couple years that I did not renew



Do you need to take some courses for that? How expensive are they?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh Lyn, thank you for the idea that she died quick from a heart attack. I hope that was it and she had not long to suffer.
> Thank you too for your hugs. I really need them now. Thank you very much.



Lyn’s idea makes a lot of sense. Lilly wouldn’t have stayed quiet if she got her claws stuck for a while. They’re very vocal animals, especially when annoyed or scared. 
You gave her a good life, Bee. A morning hug, even though I know you’re probably still sleeping. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Customs ate it!



Or smoked it... It wasn’t that kind of weed, but oh well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Still counts.


SNAP ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have a hedgehog house in my garden which I was given by my family for Christmas and today I finally found a hedgehog snoozing in it  [emoji177]
> View attachment 242216


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello Bee62;
> Did you type your post in English or German and are you reading my post in English or german, because I posted it in english ( I don't know German)
> Just wondering...


Good morninooning, James. 
A belated but warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
I'm sure you know all the stuff about pirates, the snow leopard and all, so would you like a coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Bee62, I'm English and live in Essex ( nothing like the TV show by the way)
> Haven't really considered time zones till now, it's about 5:00PM where I am!


wifey's from Ilford, Essex. 
_Exactly _like on the TV show.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So we all got the Germany match result wrong. Germany broke the run of every European club winning so far by losing... They always spoil things for England; we were fairly sure we would stop the run of European results tomorrow


Well done Mexico! 
They always get out of the group and then fail in the last 16, something like 7 times in a row. 
Germany were very disappointing.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning CDR!

We were woken by gulls at 5am (not so good) but I managed to get back to sleep. 

First cuppa of the day on the balcony



Then we went in search of breakfast. There’s a warning not to do unnecessary activity due to the heat today; we intend to comply 
[emoji41]

So we are sat in the shade on our balcony with the newspaper and another cuppa


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning CDR!
> 
> We were woken by gulls at 5am (not so good) but I managed to get back to sleep.
> 
> First cuppa of the day on the balcony
> View attachment 247055
> 
> 
> Then we went in search of breakfast. There’s a warning not to do unnecessary activity due to the heat today; we intend to comply
> [emoji41]
> 
> So we are sat in the shade on our balcony with the newspaper and another cuppa


If "unnecessary activity" includes swimming, then it's my kind of a day by the beach! 
Looks lovely!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! (It's noon here.) I also intend to engage in no unnecessary activities today (done 'em yesterday). I do need to write a cover letter to apply for a job though... Haven't done that in ages. Any tips?


----------



## JoesMum

The beach here is pebbly - not bucket and spade stuff at all - which rapidly turns to mud. 


This is the mound of oyster shells outside the Whitstable Oyster Company restaurant. They rinse all the discarded shells and then use them to maintain the oyster beds. Some of the trestles where they grow the oysters can be seen behind. An oyster grows roughly one inch (2.5cm) a year so those you eat are usually 3 years old.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> What torts do you all have?
> I myself have a 7 year old Hermanns (male) named Merlin.


The superstar eight year old Tidgy, a Greek who is my life. 


Coming into my laboratory for a shell rub.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> How hot is too hot ? And how humid is it ? Sorry for being so curious.


Mid 90s with around 100%


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> SO VERY sorry to hear this, Dan.
> Disability does NOT have to be permanent- I know of at least 2 people who used it when they needed it because they had NO other recourse. They were each able to recover sufficiently to go back after a few years and get off Disability. Just a thought.
> All that stress can NOT help your health.
> i wish I had a magic wand.


wifey does have a magic wand. 
But it doesn't seem to work very well. .


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s just the dumbest crap I’ve seen in a while.. ignorant people!!! [emoji35]


Couldn't agree more! 
Apparently though it goes back centuries.
Should have stayed confined to history I think!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I was so disappointed. A matter of not managing one's expectations properly... It's still the important 3 points for the team, hey!


England played pretty well and to the last minute. Lots of goals scored in time added on in this World Cup. Play to the end.
Tunisia are not a bad outfit but got a difficult group. In fact, i think the hardest group, forget your Spain and Portugals. Belgium were my tip to win it and I still think were the best team throughout the tournament. Should have won it. England were better than expected. Tunisia a tad unlucky.
Kane's a poacher and ideal against the little teams, but can't compete against the big boys.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Are we starting a band in the CDR??? AAhhh the possibilities.


We did have one a while back - can't remember who was playing what, but we nobody booked us to play,
so the band disbanded!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good morning (mornooning) roommates!
> Corner-cleaning day here. Before I plunge into all that dust, here's a picture of a little statue in Roskilde harbour. How many ducks do you see?
> View attachment 242359


Eight?
Do I win a prize?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am currently sitting on 815 alerts!!


Oooooh .....painful!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mid 90s with around 100%



OK, a reputable piece of medical advice: If your neck feels itchy, please go see a doctor asap. You might be developing gills...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The beach here is pebbly - not bucket and spade stuff at all - which rapidly turns to mud.
> 
> 
> This is the mound of oyster shells outside the Whitstable Oyster Company restaurant. They rinse all the discarded shells and then use them to maintain the oyster beds. Some of the trestles where they grow the oysters can be seen behind. An oyster grows roughly one inch (2.5cm) a year so those you eat are usually 3 years old.
> View attachment 247056


Recycling - love it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I was struggling for the right words, but these are them.
> 
> And to reinforce the bit about a degree... I have a degree in Computing. My career is Computing; so what? My degree was done on punch cards and has about as much relevance to 2018 IT as a degree in botany. One of the courses I had to do was “History of Computing” which bore striking similarities to the presentation of “History of Magic” in the Harry Potter books.
> 
> Getting that qualification is about more than your immediate career plans. Finish your studies if and when you are able. Approach your university about taking some time out if necessary. Queen guitarist Brian May took a 32 year break in the middle of his Astrophysics phd... it can be done!
> 
> Most of all care about yourself in the here and now. Looking back is futile. Making extensive plans for the future will only hurt you more. Live for the positive you can find each day and hopefully meds and healing will make progress even if it is more slowly than you would like.
> 
> Your setbacks have been more dramatic than mine, but that’s what they are... setbacks. They don’t have to stop you inching forwards.
> 
> We all care and we are all here to listen when you need us.


Well said. 
University qualifications show a capability of learning, dedication and passing exams. The subject is almost an irrelevance. In today's cutthroat world every advantage you can get is crucial.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eight?
> Do I win a prize?



Er... yes. New glasses.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am currently sitting on 815 alerts!!


That`s high.  We all like you and more


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! (It's noon here.) I also intend to engage in no unnecessary activities today (done 'em yesterday). I do need to write a cover letter to apply for a job though... Haven't done that in ages. Any tips?


Don't start off by saying that as there aren't any better jobs around you decided to apply for theirs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> A girl can dream can't she? And the seven bathrooms are so that the marraige can stay spicy!!


Saves on cleaning so often.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I don't need to go somewhere sunny for a holiday. It is always (99.9% of the time) Sunny here. I would go somewhere exotic if I could.


Germany is very exotic .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> What a charming little scene! I wonder what they are talking about???


The 7.45 from Chigwell to Southend being 10 minutes late. 
I can duck lipread. 
Even stone ducks. 
And from a photo.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Lyn’s idea makes a lot of sense. Lilly wouldn’t have stayed quiet if she got her claws stuck for a while. They’re very vocal animals, especially when annoyed or scared.
> You gave her a good life, Bee. A morning hug, even though I know you’re probably still sleeping. [emoji173]️


You know me well... Yes I was still sleeping at 10:14am.
Thank you for your morning hug. I am feeling better now.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
The cops are coming around this afternoon - well at least one community PO is.
She was just going to go straight to their house but I wanted to show her what they'd done so insisted she call here first.
I get the feeling they aren't really interested in neighbour problems. 
She said that she would go and tell them the law but if they denied it there was nothing she could do.
We'll see - at least they'll have the shock of a PO turning up and will realise I've had enough.
Hope everyone is having a good Friday!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Don't start off by saying that as there aren't any better jobs around you decided to apply for theirs!



Should I put that in the middle?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Should I put that in the middle?


Yes save it for later in the letter!!
I'm sure they'll be impressed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Late dinner here this evening. Andy Murray playing at Queen's... he lost unfortunately, but it was his first match back after a full year out with injury.
> 
> And England cricket getting a World Record One Day International batting score versus Australia... a huge 481! Australia are not having a good tour (shame  )


One day scores are getting ridiculous. 
I know it's popular and lucrative, but it just isn't cricket.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning CDR!
> 
> We were woken by gulls at 5am (not so good) but I managed to get back to sleep.
> 
> First cuppa of the day on the balcony
> View attachment 247055
> 
> 
> Then we went in search of breakfast. There’s a warning not to do unnecessary activity due to the heat today; we intend to comply
> [emoji41]
> 
> So we are sat in the shade on our balcony with the newspaper and another cuppa


A beautiful view to the beach.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The cops are coming around this afternoon - well at least one community PO is.
> She was just going to go straight to their house but I wanted to show her what they'd done so insisted she call here first.
> I get the feeling they aren't really interested in neighbour problems.
> She said that she would go and tell them the law but if they denied it there was nothing she could do.
> We'll see - at least they'll have the shock of a PO turning up and will realise I've had enough.
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday!!



Good luck. Would installing a camera in your garden help (if it ever happens again)? Would they take footage as evidence? 
Heck, you could even install a cheap fake one for now, which might keep the neighbors away...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon, evening all.
> 
> The HOT HOT HOT temperatures (above 90) and humidity have brought with them some massive thunderstorms = buckets of rain. Was out early kayaking on a local reservoir and luckily was back on shore when it really started coming down. Saw plenty of turtles, a few Red Tail Hawks, many squirrels, a very cute baby deer nestled in the weeds and an owl! I managed to get one pix of the owl...
> 
> So, I get home, it’s pouring down rain and I see our Sully out grazing and has his head down in his water bowl drinking away. Perfect weather for an African tort that loves heat and humidity. Rain, what rain.
> 
> Ok, pix.
> 
> Once again, perfect morning reflection
> 
> View attachment 242412
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Owl
> 
> View attachment 242413
> 
> 
> 
> Big Old Tree
> 
> View attachment 242414
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s Black n White Image
> 
> View attachment 242415


Really super photos. 
The black and white image is immense!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> My oldest relative in the Effler line in the US. He was a German immigrant.
> View attachment 242410
> View attachment 242411


Lived a nice long life!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> If "unnecessary activity" includes swimming, then it's my kind of a day by the beach!
> Looks lovely!


Hi Lena, I didn`t know that you are water-shy like a cat ! LOL !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. I got this one spot on Russia 3, Egypt 1
> 
> View attachment 242419


Salah was not fit and couldn't carry a poor Egypt team. 
Credit to Russia for putting two very weak teams to bed. 
Not everyone has managed to do so. 
Though it was fortunate, to say the least, that Russia, the lowest ranked team in the tournament at 70 in the world got two almost as weak teams in their group and had to play them first. And their 'difficult' team was Uruguay ? Easy peasy group.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I always envy those who know their lineage. Mine is shrouded in uncertainty, strategic silences, and political repression.


"Help! Help! I'm being repressed!"


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! (It's noon here.) I also intend to engage in no unnecessary activities today (done 'em yesterday). I do need to write a cover letter to apply for a job though... Haven't done that in ages. Any tips?


Ask google ! It has changed so much since I have wrote my last, I am not trained.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The beach here is pebbly - not bucket and spade stuff at all - which rapidly turns to mud.
> 
> 
> This is the mound of oyster shells outside the Whitstable Oyster Company restaurant. They rinse all the discarded shells and then use them to maintain the oyster beds. Some of the trestles where they grow the oysters can be seen behind. An oyster grows roughly one inch (2.5cm) a year so those you eat are usually 3 years old.
> View attachment 247056


I once tasted oysters but they are not my kind of food. They would all survive....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive had this Pentax for years now.....
> 
> View attachment 242421


Now i'm confused.
If that is your camera, then what took the picture? 
Ow, my head hurts.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The superstar eight year old Tidgy, a Greek who is my life.
> View attachment 247058
> 
> Coming into my laboratory for a shell rub.


Love Tidgy pics.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mid 90s with around 100%


That`s really hot and humid ! I am glad in Germany it is hot but dry.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> We did have one a while back - can't remember who was playing what, but we nobody booked us to play,
> so the band disbanded!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have traced one of my lines back to 1688 in Devon. My ancestors did very little of interest. They were agricultural labourers, servants and navvies. The most educated was a 19th century inspector of police on the railway.
> 
> I have found a petty thief in Exeter prison on census night in 1861 and a cousin of his was later fined and thrice whipped for poaching rabbits.


Excuse me! 
"Very little of interest"?
The majority of my family were coal miners, agricultural labourers, soldiers and experienced peasants.Our gatekeeping branch (surname Gate) operated a toll gate on a route from Bristol to London. They were our upper class. Most of my family never went to school and i was the first ever to get 'A' levels, let alone go to university. I think the stories I was told of their lives were _very _interesting!  Heroes who died or survived from Sedgemoor though to World War II, the pit collapse stories, the schools with no teachers. 
Wonderful, all of it, I'm proud of my heritage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s never good to poach rabbits. The game keeper will soon come knocking...


I used to poach rabbits as a child. 
Luckily, the local farmers didn't mind and their weren't gamekeepers where i lived.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I am sure we all have skeletons in the past.


I've got a skeleton now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The jellyfish don't.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The cops are coming around this afternoon - well at least one community PO is.
> She was just going to go straight to their house but I wanted to show her what they'd done so insisted she call here first.
> I get the feeling they aren't really interested in neighbour problems.
> She said that she would go and tell them the law but if they denied it there was nothing she could do.
> We'll see - at least they'll have the shock of a PO turning up and will realise I've had enough.
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday!!


I hope your neighbours are now cured !  A good Friday for you too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I would be nervous too, so much so that I haven't actually been away for 4 years!!!!
> Gone are my days of throwing a bag in my car and taking off.


Yup, and though I trust my tortoise sitter implicitly, I can never leave Morocco as it would be impossible to export the Todge. So here we stay until we die, as she will surely outlive us.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena, I didn`t know that you are water-shy like a cat ! LOL !


Like some cats. Not at all like this Turkish breed - Van Cat. (Van is a lake in an eastern province, not a vehicle.)


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The jellyfish don't.


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Are Wales playing this year?


Nearly got there , but not quite. 
Wales have only qualified once, 1958, an interesting story. 
In their qualifying group they beat Czechoslovakia, a good team, but then lost to East Germany and the Czechs to be bottom of the group before the final game against the East Germans which they won 4-1. Wales finished second which was not enough to qualify. 
However, Israel had qualified without playing a match due to politics and so were supposed to play Belgium to qualify, but Belgium pulled out 
Wales played them instead and beat Israel 2-0 in both legs, the second one being notable as Wales' manager was the assistant manager of Man Utd and he went with Wales instead of travelling on the Man Utd aircraft that crashed and tragically killed so many young men. 
So Wales qualified and were drawn against Mexico, the Magnificent Magyars (Hungary) and Sweden who were the host nation. 
First was an excellent 1-1 draw with Hungary (honest, they were good then!) In the Mexico game, Wales led 1-0 for most of the match but an equalizer was scored in the final minute; 1-1. 
A 0-0 draw against Sweden followed earning Wales a play off against Hungary to qualify for the last eight which they won 2-1.
In the quarter-final against Brazil, an unknown 17 year old, whipper-snapper called Pele scored the only goal to knock out Wales. Pele went on to score 5 more in the tournament as Brazil won it for the first time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> ?


Have skeletons in the closet. 
Or anywhere.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yes you name it, I've seen it in my yard. Deer, rabbits, coyotes, raccoons, opossums, I've even seen a bear from time to time.


Herring?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Like some cats. Not at all like this Turkish breed - Van Cat. (Van is a lake in an eastern province, not a vehicle.)
> View attachment 247062


SNAP ! You caught me. I knew about the VAN CAT. I forgot that they like to swim and that they catch fish. When it is true.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I planted an avocado seed and found this little guy when I got back from my trip!
> View attachment 242436


A banana tree?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have skeletons in the closet.
> Or anywhere.


Skeletons in the closet ??????
Ah, I remember you`ve said that you swallow everything whole .... That is scary !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely lush looking garden you have there.
> I've just bought some bamboo for screening in my garden.
> It will have to stay in big pots as it is the running variety so will take over if I plant it in the soil.
> All I need now is a giant panda to go with it!


If I can get him off my leg, you can have this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker got attacked by the paparazzi today. Heading over to his thread to overload it with pictures, this one is just for all of you in the CDR[emoji12]
> View attachment 242455


I love Clunker!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm off on a day trip to Ojai, California, to the Turtle Conservancy. If they allow pictures and allow them to be posted on the 'net, I'll bring pictures back with me. I put my camera in my purse yesterday so I wouldn't forget to bring it!

https://www.turtleconservancy.org/


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have skeletons in the closet.
> Or anywhere.


I didn't know they have a closet... There's more to those jellyfish than meets the eye...


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off on a day trip to Ojai, California, to the Turtle Conservancy. If they allow pictures and allow them to be posted on the 'net, I'll bring pictures back with me. I put my camera in my purse yesterday so I wouldn't forget to bring it!
> 
> https://www.turtleconservancy.org/?...pVgKYjLV8cfSSqrvkNNCqKTaTuG5IDREaAkzMEALw_wcB



Oooh. That sounds interesting. Have a good day Yvonne


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off on a day trip to Ojai, California, to the Turtle Conservancy. If they allow pictures and allow them to be posted on the 'net, I'll bring pictures back with me. I put my camera in my purse yesterday so I wouldn't forget to bring it!
> 
> https://www.turtleconservancy.org/


I follow them on Instagram. How lucky that you're much closer and can actually visit them! Hope they do allow a few pictures!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good luck. Would installing a camera in your garden help (if it ever happens again)? Would they take footage as evidence?
> Heck, you could even install a cheap fake one for now, which might keep the neighbors away...


Because of privacy laws I would have to be careful not to point it at their property and it would be difficult not too.
I have been using my wildlife camera recently which is placed lower than the fence height so not directly at their garden. 
I thought about a sign saying 'area covered by CCTV' even though it's not to see if that makes think twice.
Or maybe just get some junk and put it up in that corner so they can't reach my plants.
Trouble is they'd probably pinch it like they did my smaller board.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I can get him off my leg, you can have this one.


Cute baby bear.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Do you need to take some courses for that? How expensive are they?



No courses.. just a simple application. I’m sure the fees and maybe the process vary from state to state but the permit was just under $100..


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Because of privacy laws I would have to be careful not to point it at their property and it would be difficult not too.
> I have been using my wildlife camera recently which is placed lower than the fence height so not directly at their garden.
> I thought about a sign saying 'area covered by CCTV' even though it's not to see if that makes think twice.
> Or maybe just get some junk and put it up in that corner so they can't reach my plants.
> Trouble is they'd probably pinch it like they did my smaller board.



A neighbour of mine ended up putting his own 6’ fence after years of problems with a neighbour of his. The boundary wasn’t his responsibility, but it was the only way to stop the problems that he had. Which were mild compared to yours.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off on a day trip to Ojai, California, to the Turtle Conservancy. If they allow pictures and allow them to be posted on the 'net, I'll bring pictures back with me. I put my camera in my purse yesterday so I wouldn't forget to bring it!
> 
> https://www.turtleconservancy.org/


Have a lovely day, Yvonne.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good morning (mornooning) roommates!
> Corner-cleaning day here. Before I plunge into all that dust, here's a picture of a little statue in Roskilde harbour. How many ducks do you see?
> View attachment 242359



Luv this!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I was struggling for the right words, but these are them.
> 
> And to reinforce the bit about a degree... I have a degree in Computing. My career is Computing; so what? My degree was done on punch cards and has about as much relevance to 2018 IT as a degree in botany. One of the courses I had to do was “History of Computing” which bore striking similarities to the presentation of “History of Magic” in the Harry Potter books.
> 
> Getting that qualification is about more than your immediate career plans. Finish your studies if and when you are able. Approach your university about taking some time out if necessary. Queen guitarist Brian May took a 32 year break in the middle of his Astrophysics phd... it can be done!
> 
> Most of all care about yourself in the here and now. Looking back is futile. Making extensive plans for the future will only hurt you more. Live for the positive you can find each day and hopefully meds and healing will make progress even if it is more slowly than you would like.
> 
> Your setbacks have been more dramatic than mine, but that’s what they are... setbacks. They don’t have to stop you inching forwards.
> 
> We all care and we are all here to listen when you need us.



Well said!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A neighbour of mine ended up putting his own 6’ fence after years of problems with a neighbour of his. The boundary wasn’t his responsibility, but it was the only way to stop the problems that he had. Which were mild compared to yours.


My neighbours have a partial 6 foot fence - just 2 panels left up after the storm at the beginning of the year. They put it up 12 years ago but the smaller fence stayed because the first husband was threatening not just to tear down my fence but rip up all my shrubs to have his land back! Total nonsense - the small fence marks the existing boundary so no idea what he was on about. I had 2 days of him shouting abuse through a toilet window and the adjoining wall then, but the police would only come if he did do any damage.
Usually the Housing Association (which owns their house due to a mortgage rescue scheme) come to do all repairs and put the fence back up when it falls down. I don't know why they haven't been yet, maybe they can only have so much work done a year - or because she has remarried, maybe they aren't involved anymore.
She makes a big thing about wanting her privacy, but after the police have gone and I remove all the dead remains of the climbing shrub from what's left of my holly tree, it will drastically thin out the vegetation, so she will have lost privacy.
Not nice people!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I hope your neighbours are now cured !  A good Friday for you too.


If I suddenly disappear tell the police to look under my shrubs!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Do you need to take some courses for that? How expensive are they?



https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0694.pdf


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> A neighbour of mine ended up putting his own 6’ fence after years of problems with a neighbour of his. The boundary wasn’t his responsibility, but it was the only way to stop the problems that he had. Which were mild compared to yours.



How about an electric fence? Is that legal to install? If so, I’d make the warning sign really small and in another part of the garden, and see what happens and how soon... [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> If I suddenly disappear tell the police to look under my shrubs!!!



So we won’t blame the Wool Spider (if she exists).


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0694.pdf



Thank you. This is really cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness for that. I will be cremated. I don't want to be worm food!!


I want to be fossilized, but cremation is not good for the environment.
Worm food is recycling.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey all I haven't checked in lately been super busy. I hope everyone is doing well and having a great week!

Welcome back @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> How about an electric fence? Is that legal to install? If so, I’d make the warning sign really small and in another part of the garden, and see what happens and how soon... [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]



Wait and see if they suddenly all develop curly hair.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM


Lovely! 
Keep'em coming, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Has anyone seen tidgy's dad recently?


Tidgy has!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They’ll have to be electronic
> View attachment 242624
> 
> Cookies, being of American origin, don’t feature in traditional British afternoon teas. Nor do biscuits... what Americans call cookies.
> 
> However, we had 4 different sandwich fillings : cheese & pickle, ham & mustard, smoked salmon, cucumber
> 2 scones each with plentiful strawberry jam and clotted cream
> Macarons, banana loaf, sponge cake, millionaires shortbread, rocky road (not exactly British, but home made)
> Fresh Strawberries
> 
> I’m happy to share the leftovers!


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Miss the good old high teas.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't checked in lately been super busy. I hope everyone is doing well and having a great week!
> 
> Welcome back @Tidgy's Dad



Are you staying warm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Terrible to be honest, it's not for me.
> I have some other options I'm going to look into. I might be being too picky maybe, but I'm highly qualified at what I do, and don't want to settle. I've been urged to go into management, but I'm a very sensitive person and don't know if I could handle firing people and such.


I never minded firing people. 
They deserved it. 
But laying people off, because the work had dried up, or cutbacks etc was the most awful thing in the world. Hated it and found it very difficult to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What do they say about having your cake and eating it?


Yummy?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The cops are coming around this afternoon - well at least one community PO is.
> She was just going to go straight to their house but I wanted to show her what they'd done so insisted she call here first.
> I get the feeling they aren't really interested in neighbour problems.
> She said that she would go and tell them the law but if they denied it there was nothing she could do.
> We'll see - at least they'll have the shock of a PO turning up and will realise I've had enough.
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday!!



Good luck!!! I hope it works!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> And after some early morning kayaking, an evening of crabbing was productive.
> 
> One can easily see why they are called BLUE Crabs!
> 
> View attachment 242651


Yup.
They look pretty depressed to me.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> If I suddenly disappear tell the police to look under my shrubs!!!


Oh no ! So bad ?


----------



## Lyn W

Still no sign of PO - and she's off duty at 6pm.
Only 5 mins to go (make that 3 now)
I wouldn't mind but I've been waiting since 2 pm 
Think my area must have been hit by a crime wave this afternoon - or at least something more important than destructive neighbours!
Should imagine I'm pretty low down the priority list.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Miss the good old high teas.


High seas?
I didn't know you were a sailor!!
is that where you met the Pirate?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> How about an electric fence? Is that legal to install? If so, I’d make the warning sign really small and in another part of the garden, and see what happens and how soon... [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


Lena, you are the devil in disguise.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Still no sign of PO - and she's off duty at 6pm.
> Only 5 mins to go (make that 3 now)
> I wouldn't mind but I've been waiting since 2 pm
> Think my area must have been hit by a crime wave this afternoon - or at least something more important than destructive neighbours!
> Should imagine I'm pretty low down the priority list.


I can understand your anger well. I would be angry too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If any of you end up in London for afternoon tea, consult ME!
> 
> 1. I know where to get good ones
> 2. I’ll take you


And pay?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Still no sign of PO - and she's off duty at 6pm.
> Only 5 mins to go (make that 3 now)
> I wouldn't mind but I've been waiting since 2 pm
> Think my area must have been hit by a crime wave this afternoon - or at least something more important than destructive neighbours!
> Should imagine I'm pretty low down the priority list.



How frustrating.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Lena, you are the devil in disguise.



Disguise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy weekend CDR!!
> View attachment 242801


Looking good, Kathy! 
The dogs look nice and relaxed. 
And the tortoise top is great.


----------



## Kristoff

Hope everyone has read about the ordeal poor meerkats are going through: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-45054964 Maybe we should start taking in some rescues to keep them out of the heat? 
 [emoji48][emoji56]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Whoops forgot the picture
> View attachment 242822


That reminds me of one of my new bivalves from Portugal. 
140 million years old and still nice and spiky!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Bonjour from Calais - the closest port to the UK; it’s only 20 miles from Dover.
> View attachment 242833
> 
> 
> JoesDad and I have purchased “a little” wine and cheese and a few other essentials and are now enjoying a light lunch
> View attachment 242832
> 
> 
> The Brown Crab was amazing! One of the meatiest I’ve had.


Light lunch! ?
There's about 10 lobsters there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thought I'd share some postcard pics for you all of today's adventure. Yesterday someone told me to "Take a hike" so I did . The first two pics of the waterfall and river is one of the sites they filmed the movie "Deliverance" don't worry I didn't hear bangos! ( @Maro2Bear if you look on the rocks you can see some kayakers taking a break) This is Yonah mountain in North ga. Yonah is the Cherokee Indian word for "bear". There is an old tail about this place.
> From wikipedia:
> Yonah Mountain is the site of a Native American legend about a beautiful Cherokee maiden named Nacoochee who fell in love with the Chickasaw warrior Sautee. When their love was forbidden by the tribal elders, a war party followed the eloping lovers and threw Sautee off the mountain, with Nacoochee then jumping to her death, a _Lover's Leap._


Very, very beautiful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> The pie was yummy! There are leftovers if anyone would like some..
> View attachment 242857


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The cops are coming around this afternoon - well at least one community PO is.
> She was just going to go straight to their house but I wanted to show her what they'd done so insisted she call here first.
> I get the feeling they aren't really interested in neighbour problems.
> She said that she would go and tell them the law but if they denied it there was nothing she could do.
> We'll see - at least they'll have the shock of a PO turning up and will realise I've had enough.
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday!!


I guess I need to go back and read.
I'm so behind that it's about hopeless to catch up. So I haven't been trying.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And pay?



Yes. I would be more than willing to pay for a friend


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I guess I need to go back and read.
> I'm so behind that it's about hopeless to catch up. So I haven't been trying.



Hi Ed! Lyn had some trouble with her cuckoo neighbors, again. This time they crossed the line. Literally. Chopped down two plants on _her_ property. The police seem a little unresponsive on this matter.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Light lunch! ?
> There's about 10 lobsters there!



No lobsters. Just enormous langoustines


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Such a sad tale for such a beautiful place!
> Reminds me of that song about Running Bear and Little White Dove - can't remember who by


The Sweet?
Wigwam Bam ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Was this an un-used room before she took it over? What are you going to do on the floor?


Walk?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> If I suddenly disappear tell the police to look under my shrubs!!!



I hate that you have to deal with that.. let alone live next door to it.. people like that really chap my &$$!! I wish I were closer.. I would help!
Simple respect is just a dying trait:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> ?



The jellyfish don’t have skeletons in their closet.. (or anywhere else)[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Still no sign of PO - and she's off duty at 6pm.
> Only 5 mins to go (make that 3 now)
> I wouldn't mind but I've been waiting since 2 pm
> Think my area must have been hit by a crime wave this afternoon - or at least something more important than destructive neighbours!
> Should imagine I'm pretty low down the priority list.



Apparently no one likes dealing with “donkeys”


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hope everyone has read about the ordeal poor meerkats are going through: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-45054964 Maybe we should start taking in some rescues to keep them out of the heat?
> [emoji48][emoji56]



I can’t stand it!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> View attachment 243022


Nice! 
Well played, sir!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning CDR!
> 
> We were woken by gulls at 5am (not so good) but I managed to get back to sleep.
> 
> First cuppa of the day on the balcony
> View attachment 247055
> 
> 
> Then we went in search of breakfast. There’s a warning not to do unnecessary activity due to the heat today; we intend to comply
> [emoji41]
> 
> So we are sat in the shade on our balcony with the newspaper and another cuppa


Sounds perfect.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! (It's noon here.) I also intend to engage in no unnecessary activities today (done 'em yesterday). I do need to write a cover letter to apply for a job though... Haven't done that in ages. Any tips?


Good luck. And be yourself and honest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My sisters just told me it's their first time in the World Cup, they obviously need to get to grips with the rules!


Indeed, Panama's first World Cup and possibly their last, they were pretty hopeless. 
Still, as i mentioned earlier, you have to punish these pub league teams and England did so.
By this time the Belgium game was an irrelevance as England were safely through to the last 16. 
Yes, we beat an average team and a terrible one but many other countries failed to do this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you save it from a Boxer dog?
> It would be a boxed Box turtle saved from a Boxer!


And if the Boxer dog belonged to a sporting boxer, a boxed Box turtle saved from a boxer's Boxer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - hope you are having or have had a good Sunday.
> Fudge and I walked along a local canal but not too far as her arthritis is playing up (She's 11 this year)
> Lots of ducks and fish about.
> I was looking out for basking turtles but no luck - irresponsible people have dumped them in the canal and I think there were plans to catch them but don't know if they succeeded.
> 
> This is Fudge
> View attachment 243049
> taken a few months ago.
> She is such a lovely dog!


I remember lovely Fudge!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We did have one a while back - can't remember who was playing what, but we nobody booked us to play,
> so the band disbanded!


You need good coverage![emoji3]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Looks like Cavalier King Charles spaniel to me. Definitely not cocker.
> 
> This is a cocker spaniel... meet Monty who belongs to my best friend
> View attachment 243104


Doesn't look much like a coffee table to me.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> OK, a reputable piece of medical advice: If your neck feels itchy, please go see a doctor asap. You might be developing gills...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`s high.  We all like you and more


[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Don't start off by saying that as there aren't any better jobs around you decided to apply for theirs!


Whahahaha. Good one.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Saves on cleaning so often.


Yip totally.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Germany is very exotic .....


I believe the people are also very friendly and have beautiful angelic voices too.[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You can feed some canned cat food to the hedgehog. They love it. Do you have a small plate for water for him in your garden ? When it is warm they need water to drink. Never milk but I think that you know that.


Hedgehog milk is acceptable to give them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Less than 4,000 posts til i catch up!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You know me well... Yes I was still sleeping at 10:14am.
> Thank you for your morning hug. I am feeling better now.


Glad to hear that. Big hug from me for today.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The cops are coming around this afternoon - well at least one community PO is.
> She was just going to go straight to their house but I wanted to show her what they'd done so insisted she call here first.
> I get the feeling they aren't really interested in neighbour problems.
> She said that she would go and tell them the law but if they denied it there was nothing she could do.
> We'll see - at least they'll have the shock of a PO turning up and will realise I've had enough.
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday!!


Good luck. I really hope it works.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One day scores are getting ridiculous.
> I know it's popular and lucrative, but it just isn't cricket.


Baseball then?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good luck. Would installing a camera in your garden help (if it ever happens again)? Would they take footage as evidence?
> Heck, you could even install a cheap fake one for now, which might keep the neighbors away...


Hmm. Very good idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes it is a very good quote.


Well, for me stones are often better than diamonds.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I once tasted oysters but they are not my kind of food. They would all survive....


They are very yummy. Especially with lemon juice and tabasco sauce.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Excuse me!
> "Very little of interest"?
> The majority of my family were coal miners, agricultural labourers, soldiers and experienced peasants.Our gatekeeping branch (surname Gate) operated a toll gate on a route from Bristol to London. They were our upper class. Most of my family never went to school and i was the first ever to get 'A' levels, let alone go to university. I think the stories I was told of their lives were _very _interesting!  Heroes who died or survived from Sedgemoor though to World War II, the pit collapse stories, the schools with no teachers.
> Wonderful, all of it, I'm proud of my heritage.


That is the way it should be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Here’s in update.
> The flooring took almost all day!! My husband was so done with it when he had a few planks to lay but he pushed thru.
> View attachment 243116
> 
> View attachment 243117


Excellent work! 
The floor looks super!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Like some cats. Not at all like this Turkish breed - Van Cat. (Van is a lake in an eastern province, not a vehicle.)
> View attachment 247062


That looks more like a "get me outta here!!!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Sigh. It seems if i want a team to win I should pick the other team as the winner.[emoji85] [emoji85]


Uruguay played well, despite diving and play acting and deserved the win. 
Russia had home support, team spirit but not much else.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A banana tree?


No A Mango Tree.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If I can get him off my leg, you can have this one.


Aawwww. Shame you can't seperate him from your leg. That would be cruel.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love Clunker!


Me Too!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off on a day trip to Ojai, California, to the Turtle Conservancy. If they allow pictures and allow them to be posted on the 'net, I'll bring pictures back with me. I put my camera in my purse yesterday so I wouldn't forget to bring it!
> 
> https://www.turtleconservancy.org/


Have a ball Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Because of privacy laws I would have to be careful not to point it at their property and it would be difficult not too.
> I have been using my wildlife camera recently which is placed lower than the fence height so not directly at their garden.
> I thought about a sign saying 'area covered by CCTV' even though it's not to see if that makes think twice.
> Or maybe just get some junk and put it up in that corner so they can't reach my plants.
> Trouble is they'd probably pinch it like they did my smaller board.


I don't like your neighbours.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I don't like your neighbours.


That's me you and most of my street!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> If I suddenly disappear tell the police to look under my shrubs!!!


Will do.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How about an electric fence? Is that legal to install? If so, I’d make the warning sign really small and in another part of the garden, and see what happens and how soon... [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


I like the way you think.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They are very yummy. Especially with lemon juice and tabasco sauce.


None for me thanks - I couldn't stand the slimy texture!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I want to be fossilized, but cremation is not good for the environment.
> Worm food is recycling.


Ye ye. Still not going to be food for something else. They can burn some pine seeds with me and then plant them when they open up.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't checked in lately been super busy. I hope everyone is doing well and having a great week!
> 
> Welcome back @Tidgy's Dad


Hey there Your Majesty. How is your father doing? And how is our little snap doing as well?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You need good coverage![emoji3]


I think we needed good musicians more


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wait and see if they suddenly all develop curly hair.


More like very straight hair which does not want to come down.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good luck. I really hope it works.


It was a no show by the PO, and no message either to postpone - so a waste of a day.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Still no sign of PO - and she's off duty at 6pm.
> Only 5 mins to go (make that 3 now)
> I wouldn't mind but I've been waiting since 2 pm
> Think my area must have been hit by a crime wave this afternoon - or at least something more important than destructive neighbours!
> Should imagine I'm pretty low down the priority list.


[emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Disguise?
> View attachment 247082


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope everyone has read about the ordeal poor meerkats are going through: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-45054964 Maybe we should start taking in some rescues to keep them out of the heat?
> [emoji48][emoji56]


Well it is cooler in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That reminds me of one of my new bivalves from Portugal.
> 140 million years old and still nice and spiky!
> View attachment 247083


I see the resemblance. You sure it is not a fossilized pie?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Light lunch! ?
> There's about 10 lobsters there!


Well to be fair Linda didn't say they were having a light lunch. The lobsters had a lunch before being served up as lunch.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 247085


Are you triple sure?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I hate that you have to deal with that.. let alone live next door to it.. people like that really chap my &$$!! I wish I were closer.. I would help!
> Simple respect is just a dying trait:-(


So true.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, for me stones are often better than diamonds.


But diamonds are a girls best friend [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I would freeze!! I’m sure you’ll survive with all the gear!!
> 
> I’m watching Korea vs Germany right now!
> 
> I think Mexico is today as well.
> The news showed a few bars opened at 7am since we live in San Diego. The police are worried about drunk driving after the game.
> 
> I just found the Mexico game!! Duh, it was on a lower channel.


This was all great stuff! 
The first time England have got further than Germany since 1966! 
It was like South Korea had won the World Cup, even though they went out as well. 
In Mexico people were hugging random orientals and carried the Korean ambassador through the streets feeding him tequila. 
The Germans were gutted. 
How we laughed.
It's a shame there isn't a word in English for laughing at other people's misfortunes. . . . . . . . .


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's me you and most of my street!!


But then if most of your street goes and complains to the police, wont that help?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think we needed good musicians more


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It was a no show by the PO, and no message either to postpone - so a waste of a day.


That is so wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> But diamonds are a girls best friend [emoji6]


Wifey has lost the use of her left hand because it is weighed down by an enormous granite engagement ring


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wifey has lost the use of her left hand because it is weighed down by a granite engagement ring


[emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> But then if most of your street goes and complains to the police, wont that help?


Not really involved any neighbours in any of this as it's only my property they damage.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is a Good Night, Sleep Tight and Sweet Dreams everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not really involved any neighbours in any of this as it's only my property they damage.


Maybe you should get a skunk and train it to spray any hands appearing over the fence.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aawwww. Shame you can't seperate him from your leg. That would be cruel.


Maybe we could separate the leg from Adam, that would free up the panda and he could still hang on to the leg.....everyone's happy!
(Perhaps with the exception of Adam)


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well it is a Good Night, Sleep Tight and Sweet Dreams everyone.


Goodnight Carol sleep well and hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It was a no show by the PO, and no message either to postpone - so a waste of a day.



[emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could separate the leg from Adam, that would free up the panda and he could still hang on to the leg.....everyone's happy!
> (Perhaps with the exception of Adam)



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I think the majority of footy players are like that. I have always thought it is quite immoral the amount of money that is spent on football clubs and players.


I played semi-pro football for Bath City on occasion (only the reserves) 
I was in the top 1% of players in the country and was paid a tenner a game and a pint if I was lucky. 
Wouldn't call that excessive or immoral. 
The very small number of players in the world at the top of the game get paid a large amount of money as they have reached the pinnacle of their profession. 
They are watched by millions and millions of people all over the planet, the most popular sport by far. 
Would you prefer it that the money paid to them in the 10 to 15 years they get at the top be paid to the TV companies and advertising brands like Coke who make billions placing ads in the matches? 
Or should we just donate all the money to charity?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...an-bernardino-forest-california-a8130686.html
> 
> https://www.grain.org/article/entri...ca-dry-behind-every-land-grab-is-a-water-grab
> 
> That`s what I have found in English. The Nestle Group buys land and water springs in Africa. It is a shame.


I can't speak for the rest of Africa, but Nestle is ranked as the fifth best employer in Morocco in 2018. 
It not only employs a lot of people but treats them well, provides healthcare, holidays and pensions (rare here) and contributes to the economy and infrastructure of the country. 
People here are currently boycotting some greedy companies, but Nestle is not one of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. What is the going rate for a tooth over there? Over here it can be anywhere between R10 to R100. We always either gave R10 or R20 depending what we had in our wallets.[emoji23]


I have sent the Tooth Fairy off on a mission to the Phosphate mines at Khouribga.
There are billions and billions of fossil shark's teeth there.
Don't expect to see her again this millennium.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> That’s expensive!
> 
> Neighbour was saying that some parents pay £5, but that is expensive and requires a note.
> 
> Some pay £2 - we also have a £2 coin, but they’re not as common as the £1 coin.
> 
> Using a £1 coin is simpler... hence the lack of inflation since my kids lost their teeth.
> 
> With contactless payment increasingly replacing cash in Europe, it makes you wonder how the tooth fairy will cope in future!


I have fixed the problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I never buy bottled water on principle and because they charge so much. I just fill a bottle from my tap when I need it.
> In fact I've stopped buying single use plastic bottles in my effort to help save the planet.
> Sometimes it's not possible though as there's no alternative.


Here we can still get Coke and other fizzies in glass bottles which you return and get a little money back as the bottles are reused. 
No plastic bottles for me. 
Single use non recyclable Plastic bags are banned. 
People go through your bins every night to remove tins, other metal and anything that can be used or recycled. Of course, we call them the Wombles. Perhaps they are, as they are very rarely seen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> WC2018 - I dunno... this one really is going to be interesting
> 
> *England vs. Belgium*
> Unknown lineups and unknown game plans, this one is tricky to call! That's reflected in the picks made at Superbru with 26% behind England and 39% behind Belgium. Whatever happens, both teams are already through. As it stands, a draw would see England through as group winners based on fair play but that can of course change depending on bookings in this match.


B team played a B team. 
Best B team won. 
Later the A teams played each other in the rather pointless third place play off and the best team won again. 
As Belgium are pretty darned good, this is no shame on England.
However, Japan qualified for the last 16 above Senegal on the fair play rule. Some of Senegal's bookings were from an over-enthusiastic referee in one game. Japan played not to win against Poland 'cos they couldn't risk a booking. Very unsporting. The fair play rules need revision.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Two ships in the night.


Moooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No, sorry, wrong sound effect!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I made a couple picks!


And proved to be no better than the rest if us! 
Difficult wasn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm enjoying Aiden Turner in Poldark again at the moment


Golly! 
Is that still going?
Does he still take off his shirt every episode?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just read this on Wikipedia. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_fairy
> 
> Interesting that it isn't in Germany and France/Belgium have a little mouse


Little mice with pretty big teeth, one supposes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Thought you might be. Is it in his contract that he has to take his shirt off in every episode of this series?


SNAP ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Getting ready to watch Panama vs Tunisia while cleaning.


Panama were a little unfortunate, but Tunisia's class showed in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh... the match to watch is UK vs Belgium!


? UK? 
No, just England. 
The Scots will be cheering on Belgium and i am a little sad that Wales just failed to qualify. 
The Kingdom is not United when it comes to sport.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well Done Lena for taking your cap back again. And well done Linda for sneaking into second. I read that the games only begin in the knock out round[emoji12] So that means that these rounds were just the practice round. [emoji23] Having said that ( or rather copied it from the superbru chat room) May the real games begin and good luck on your picks.


I think I said on Superbru that Boris Becker said that the German's didn't bother watching til the knock out stages. 
Well he's not going to see a lot of Germany is he?
Which is just as well as he's had to sell his TV to pay his taxes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And the decision is in... Son has been awarded First Class Honours BSc in Digital Media. I am very happy, pleased and proud
> 
> He is now in Stockholm, Sweden.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations to your son, Linda.
Goal ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @CarolM No coffee?
> Better you than me, you'd literally have to pry it from my hand


Agreed! 
Just going to make one now. 
Would you like one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya full body suit, mask, gloves, boots etc, but -20 degrees Fahrenheit is really cold regardless!


No way! 
I would be dead in 20 seconds. 
It's 32° C here at 1.20 am and i'm feeling chilly. 
Brrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm a cinnamon toast crunch guy, but you can't go wrong with cocoa puffs either....


All you people talking about cereal. 
Bleuch! 


This is breakfast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Geochelone atlas:
> View attachment 243500
> 
> “Colossochelys atlas is regarded as possibly being the largest land living tortoise so far known,‭ ‬even bigger than the terrestrial turtle Meiolania.‭ ‬The only related reptiles bigger than‭ Colossochelys were marine turtles such as Protostega and Archelon.‭ ‬As a slow moving herbivore,‭ ‬Colossochelys would have been a target for predators of the time,‭ ‬but the large shell would have been a formidable defence against their jaws.”


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice posts !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I want to visit all of the CDR corners.


Not possible. 
Corner 21 is off limits. 
If we ever find it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday to you all.
> 
> While we were out yesterday, daughter made a flying visit home to eat all our French cheese and then scarpered [emoji849]
> 
> Actually, she came back to Kent to go out checking dormouse nests with her license supervisor ... there were babies [emoji7]
> View attachment 243577
> 
> 
> Then went home via our fridge.
> 
> Laundry day today. I had better get the first load on.


ALL YOUR FRENCH CHEESE ! ! ! ! !
There must be harsh punishments imposed.
It's understandable, of course, but she should reap the whirlwind for that one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I think Russia’s luck and excitement of hosting FIFA won’t hold out today. They made a good show, but I’m thinking Spain will prevail.


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Here we are playing with kayaks, swimming, relaxing, floating
> 
> View attachment 243591
> 
> 
> View attachment 243590


Capsizing, sinking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Omg... and now Team ROSSIYa is ahead.....ut ogh...
> 
> And RUSSIA wins!!!


Spain never really got going this tournament after their last minute manager sacking. 
Russia played okay and were cool in the penalties. 
Well deserved and much more than most Russians expected.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Tell us if you see any virgin tortoises and turtles.


How can one tell?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> How would I know? !!! !!!!


SNAP ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Son is currently at an eco lodge in Sweden. No electricity, no tap water... he’s staying for 2 nights in a charcoal burner’s hut in a forest surrounded by a lot of nature and not much else. (Apart from a mobile phone signal)
> 
> Tonight, he is the only guest and the staff leave you to your own devices to cook your food on an open fire, enjoy nature and sleep.
> 
> His hut:
> View attachment 243609
> 
> 
> The fireplace area:
> View attachment 243610
> 
> 
> He is more than capable of building an open fire and cooking on it - he was a Scout leader. Here’s his fire getting going
> View attachment 243611
> 
> 
> Just an amazing place to stay I think!


I used to love that sort of life. 
Too old and infirm now, but those really were the days. 
Looks great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've reaches July! 
Just over a month to go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Belgium pulled one out in the last mins ! 3 vs 2
> 
> Good game


Japan 2-0 up and continued attacking!
Attacking with a minute to go was stupid..
Pass the goal back to the keeper and you're still in, Belgium break and score, you're out.
Naive stuff.
But you're right, great to watch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We rooted for Belgium, but Japan were great. Shame they have to go home now.
> Oh, of course by “we” I mean husband and I. Daughter was of a different opinion, and she cried so hard when Belgium scored that last-minute goal!


wifey too. 
Tidgy actually has been watching most of the Red Devil's games. Not the others. 
Maybe she likes the colours or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Strange thing is that since last summer the stump seems to be growing a few claws!
> The vet didn't seem impressed or surprised when I told her about it when we last saw her.
> I thought she might say it was amazing that the foot was regenerating or developing but no - she didn't bat an eyelid!


How weird! 
Good but weird!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> OMG! Thank you for predicting a Columbia win Carol. It was very stressful, but an England win on penalties! It doesn’t happen often!
> YIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!


It has never happened in the World Cup. 
And very important for the future that that particular curse has been dispatched. 
Nice to see all the cheating South Americans are out to be honest. 
After this we get much less diving, trying to get opponents booked and use of VAR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm up to July the 4th. 
Hurrah for our American friends. 
And I have one month to catch up. 
Night night, Roommates.
Sleep well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Maybe get a chameleon or lizard? [emoji23]


Or a big web-spinning spider. 
(if they exist).


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All you people talking about cereal.
> Bleuch!
> View attachment 247146
> 
> This is breakfast!



That’s breakfast & supper too!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Exciting news! (Ok, probably just exciting to me) hubby says he should have lights back in my art room within a day or two! Yay! I might get to work on that sculpture again soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> None for me thanks - I couldn't stand the slimy texture!



Have you ever eaten them? They are not slimey!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It was a no show by the PO, and no message either to postpone - so a waste of a day.



[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't speak for the rest of Africa, but Nestle is ranked as the fifth best employer in Morocco in 2018.
> It not only employs a lot of people but treats them well, provides healthcare, holidays and pensions (rare here) and contributes to the economy and infrastructure of the country.
> People here are currently boycotting some greedy companies, but Nestle is not one of them.



They have a historical bad reputation over baby milk in developing countries too. This isn’t a black and white issue.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> That’s breakfast & supper too!!



That’s known as a “Full English Breakfast”. Designed to set you up for a long hard working day... back when people did manual work rather than sitting at a computer


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The tide is in an we are enjoying our first cuppa on the balcony



Last night’s sunset was stunning again





Unfortunately there was a field fire on the Isle of Sheppey yesterday (where we went birdwatching) We can’t see it this morning, so hopefully it is out. This is what we could see yesterday 





Our children are joining us today which we are really looking forward to  Have a great weekend all.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Exciting news! (Ok, probably just exciting to me) hubby says he should have lights back in my art room within a day or two! Yay! I might get to work on that sculpture again soon!



Hooray! At last! [emoji322]


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Hooray! At last! [emoji322]


Now I just gotta get him started on Clunker's pen.. at least he just sleeps in it now days(Clunker sleeps in his pen, not hubby... He's free range[emoji12] )


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Now I just gotta get him started on Clunker's pen.. at least he just sleeps in it now days(Clunker sleeps in his pen, not hubby... He's free range[emoji12] )



Joe’s choice of sleeping spot and mine frequently didn’t agree 

There was no point moving him until he had cooled down because he would just head right back to somewhere unsuitable! [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good luck. And be yourself and honest.



I’m always honest. Will work on the other part. 
 Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, for me stones are often better than diamonds.



Sell the diamonds, buy the stones! Oh, I guess you’ve done that already.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's me you and most of my street!!



And the entire CDR!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> More like very straight hair which does not want to come down.


Oh no. We might create a monster!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It was a no show by the PO, and no message either to postpone - so a waste of a day.



Wish they’d let you know.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Wifey has lost the use of her left hand because it is weighed down by an enormous granite engagement ring



Ah, Lyn! Your sense of humor rocks!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well it is a Good Night, Sleep Tight and Sweet Dreams everyone.



Good night, Carol (and good morning!). You were up late last night.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Ah, Lyn! Your sense of humor rocks!



I feel I should be slating you for your humour [emoji849] Of quartz I won’t though [emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All you people talking about cereal.
> Bleuch!
> View attachment 247146
> 
> This is breakfast!



Nope. I don’t see any bacon.  Oh well, blood sausage might just save that dish.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nice posts !



In the absence of our resident expert, sir


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Exciting news! (Ok, probably just exciting to me) hubby says he should have lights back in my art room within a day or two! Yay! I might get to work on that sculpture again soon!



It is exciting! Come on, hubby! Even Bambam’s friends are waiting for you to get it done! (Hm, no pressure, but still...)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Have you ever eaten them? They are not slimey!



They’re the best!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The tide is in an we are enjoying our first cuppa on the balcony
> View attachment 247214
> 
> 
> Last night’s sunset was stunning again
> View attachment 247215
> 
> View attachment 247216
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was a field fire on the Isle of Sheppey yesterday (where we went birdwatching) We can’t see it this morning, so hopefully it is out. This is what we could see yesterday
> View attachment 247217
> 
> View attachment 247218
> 
> 
> Our children are joining us today which we are really looking forward to  Have a great weekend all.



Lovely colors! Shame about the fire  
Have a great weekend, JoesFamily! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Nope. I don’t see any bacon.  Oh well, blood sausage might just save that dish.



The bacon is at the back between the mushrooms and the tomatoes. 

We call blood sausage “Black Pudding” ... and I love it. 

Some butchers don’t make it as a sausage. It’s made as a slab in a tray and you cut slices from it. There’s a particularly good but her in Masham (pronounced Massum) in North Yorkshire that does this. Masham is home to Theakston’s brewery - particularly good beers too, the most famous of which is a stout called Old Peculier


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I feel I should be slating you for your humour [emoji849] Of quartz I won’t though [emoji1]



Oh no! I’d fall into pieces!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The bacon is at the back between the mushrooms and the tomatoes.
> 
> We call blood sausage “Black Pudding” ... and I love it.
> 
> Some butchers don’t make it as a sausage. It’s made as a slab in a tray and you cut slices from it. There’s a particularly good but her in Masham (pronounced Massum) in North Yorkshire that does this. Masham is home to Theakston’s brewery - particularly good beers too, the most famous of which is a stout called Old Peculier



Sausage or pudding — yum! We actually had it for breakfast in London. 
Glad the bacon is there. It’s not a breakfast without bacon. Unless you’re in Morocco, or Turkey or something...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Sausage or pudding — yum! We actually had it for breakfast in London.
> Glad the bacon is there. It’s not a breakfast without bacon. Unless you’re in Morocco, or Turkey or something...



It’s the abomination of chicken sausage that needs to be banned! If you can’t make sausage out of pork then don’t bother! 

EDIT
Actually that’s not strictly true - other meats are fine in sausage ... and even quorn... but chicken is a complete waste of time!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have fixed the problem.


The children are going to be very unhappy with you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Little mice with pretty big teeth, one supposes!
> View attachment 247145


[emoji3] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed!
> Just going to make one now.
> Would you like one?


Thank you but no thank you. You are very sweet [emoji6] for offering though.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The tide is in an we are enjoying our first cuppa on the balcony
> View attachment 247214
> 
> 
> Last night’s sunset was stunning again
> View attachment 247215
> 
> View attachment 247216
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was a field fire on the Isle of Sheppey yesterday (where we went birdwatching) We can’t see it this morning, so hopefully it is out. This is what we could see yesterday
> View attachment 247217
> 
> View attachment 247218
> 
> 
> Our children are joining us today which we are really looking forward to  Have a great weekend all.



Beautiful Pics!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not possible.
> Corner 21 is off limits.
> If we ever find it.


There is a corner 21? [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies! Hope everyone has a wonderful day! I’m going to work on my outdoor enclosure this morning & then Hubby and I are taking boat out on Caddo! It’s a beautiful ride so I’ll get some pics for you!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How can one tell?


Well......


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Exciting news! (Ok, probably just exciting to me) hubby says he should have lights back in my art room within a day or two! Yay! I might get to work on that sculpture again soon!


Whoop whoop. Very happy for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The tide is in an we are enjoying our first cuppa on the balcony
> View attachment 247214
> 
> 
> Last night’s sunset was stunning again
> View attachment 247215
> 
> View attachment 247216
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was a field fire on the Isle of Sheppey yesterday (where we went birdwatching) We can’t see it this morning, so hopefully it is out. This is what we could see yesterday
> View attachment 247217
> 
> View attachment 247218
> 
> 
> Our children are joining us today which we are really looking forward to  Have a great weekend all.


Beautiful sunset. I hope the fire is out too. And yayyy how nice is that....your kids joining you.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Now I just gotta get him started on Clunker's pen.. at least he just sleeps in it now days(Clunker sleeps in his pen, not hubby... He's free range[emoji12] )


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. We might create a monster!
> View attachment 247234


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol (and good morning!). You were up late last night.


Lol. Yes I was. Wow you are good. And good morning my friend [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I feel I should be slating you for your humour [emoji849] Of quartz I won’t though [emoji1]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s the abomination of chicken sausage that needs to be banned! If you can’t make sausage out of pork then don’t bother!
> 
> EDIT
> Actually that’s not strictly true - other meats are fine in sausage ... and even quorn... but chicken is a complete waste of time!


I like chicken sausage ![emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> There is a corner 21? [emoji33]



Shhhh! It’s supposed to be secret [emoji849][emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! Hope everyone has a wonderful day! I’m going to work on my outdoor enclosure this morning & then Hubby and I are taking boat out on Caddo! It’s a beautiful ride so I’ll get some pics for you!


Good morning Ellie. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! Hope everyone has a wonderful day! I’m going to work on my outdoor enclosure this morning & then Hubby and I are taking boat out on Caddo! It’s a beautiful ride so I’ll get some pics for you!



That sounds lovely!


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning all.
It is a lazy day for me. No kids until tomorrow and hubby is back. So some hubby and wife time. Enjoy your Saturdays everyone. Not see you later.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Disguise?
> View attachment 247082


Okay, no disguise..... But you are a lovely devil for us here ! An angel with little devil horns maybe.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hope everyone has read about the ordeal poor meerkats are going through: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-45054964 Maybe we should start taking in some rescues to keep them out of the heat?
> [emoji48][emoji56]


No, please no more meerkats in the CDR. The ones we have are annoying enough !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Sweet?
> Wigwam Bam ?


HERE ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> The rain is not the problem. It's actually an accumulation of several small things, and a few major.
> The big issues are the crazy cost of living, in just the few years we've been here everything has gone up, groceries alone are a nightmare. It's to "city", every month a new subdivision is getting started being built. We want space and privacy and that is steadily disappearing here.
> Some of the smaller things are stuff like, we miss thunderstorms (they just don't happen here), the roads are horribly maintained, to much air traffic in our area, etc.
> It's just not the place we want to put down roots.


Morocco is good.
Not much rain, but enough.
Very, very reasonable cost of living, groceries very cheap. 
Plenty of countryside within walking distance, lots of space and privacy if you want it. 
We get spectacular thunderstorms. 
No bothersome air traffic. 
But the roads are pretty badly maintained, can't have everything!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And if the Boxer dog belonged to a sporting boxer, a boxed Box turtle saved from a boxer's Boxer.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I believe the people are also very friendly and have beautiful angelic voices too.[emoji6]


Hmm.... some people have.... others not. Hmm...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The England fans have been very wary of travelling to Russia. At the Euros in 2016, Russian hooligans travelled to Marseille and there was a lot of violence against England fans. They decided to err on the side of caution and not travel.
> 
> There used to be a lot of hooliganism in English football, but thankfully that has been all but wiped out for over 20 years. However, it is still common in some countries (Russia, Turkey...) and those hooligans seem to regard England fans as good target sadly.
> 
> It was also assumed, based on past form, that there was no way England would get out of the group stages


The scaremongering of the British media was disgraceful. 
By the time people realized that Russians are actually not going to eat your children, beat you up or arrest you as a spy, they are not all madly racist and bears do not roam the streets it was too late for people to go out and support our young team. 
PR job, for sure, but Russia made an excellent of of hosting this World Cup!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Less than 4,000 posts til i catch up!


Yeah ! You will make it !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Glad to hear that. Big hug from me for today.


Thank you Carol and a big hug back if you don`t mind.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco is good.
> Not much rain, but enough.
> Very, very reasonable cost of living, groceries very cheap.
> Plenty of countryside within walking distance, lots of space and privacy if you want it.
> We get spectacular thunderstorms.
> No bothersome air traffic.
> But the roads are pretty badly maintained, can't have everything!


It is good that you are so satisfied living in Morocco.
Groceries are cheap ? Lettuce too ? Most things are imported from Spain I think ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hi There.
> Hows the sprouts doin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi all !
> Maybe these lovely camels will be my new pets when Germany stays so dry as it is at present !



Minus points ! ! ! !
(if I were still doing the points)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh No. Don't let Adam know. [emoji33] [emoji33]


Minus point! 
(for trying to protect naughty Sabine)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well......



!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He mustn`t know. It will be a suprise when he comes back. I will keep them in my corner.....


Burgers.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> None for me thanks - I couldn't stand the slimy texture!


Exactly ! We have the same taste to oyesters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Just make sure there are lots of Jellyfish for them to poke so it is not too dark for them. Otherwise they may wonder into the central room. Then the game will be given away.


Collusion! 
- 1


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings from Copenhagen!


2B or not 2B — that is the question. 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I will ! I hope they eat carrots.... We will need a lot of carrots for such big animals.


And starve the poor snow leopard?
Minus lots!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> More like very straight hair which does not want to come down.


Like that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And lots of water for them to fill their humps with.


Fat! 
And they are not having the jellyfish water, either! 
You are damaging our delicately balanced ecosystem.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> It was a no show by the PO, and no message either to postpone - so a waste of a day.


I would be angry too ! 

Phone the PO and say: He is using a knife ..... HELP !!!! and the PO will arrive immediately. 
Then say: He is using a knife and cutting my plants with it ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Maybe you should get a skunk and train it to spray any hands appearing over the fence.


That is a very good idea ! I like it. 
Where is a skunk in England for sale ????


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could separate the leg from Adam, that would free up the panda and he could still hang on to the leg.....everyone's happy!
> (Perhaps with the exception of Adam)


A one legged Adam ? I don`t know. Better let the baby bear cling to his leg until it grows bigger ( not the leg, the baby bear )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Copenhagen!
> View attachment 247237
> 
> 2B or not 2B — that is the question.
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


FUNNY ! 2B has moved and closed the door...
You have an eye or two for funny things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Noooo, he will only send me the nasty ones, that have bitten him.
> My camels should be tame and ones we all can cuddle with.


There is no such thing s a 'tame' camel. 
And if you want to smell of manky camel, cuddle away.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't speak for the rest of Africa, but Nestle is ranked as the fifth best employer in Morocco in 2018.
> It not only employs a lot of people but treats them well, provides healthcare, holidays and pensions (rare here) and contributes to the economy and infrastructure of the country.
> People here are currently boycotting some greedy companies, but Nestle is not one of them.


But how treats Nestle people who are don`t employed in the company ? Steeling water from the poorest people. That`s the problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Lots of electronic hugs and kisses to Carol for her successful predictions again!
> 
> We’re in the semi final! [emoji33][emoji322][emoji460]️
> 
> The commentators and pundits in England are all in shock! [emoji23]


That was the best of England's performances.
Sweden are a bit dull, but organized, efficient and dangerous. 
They knocked out The Netherlands in the qualifying group, Italy in the play offs and finished top of the group that contained Germany in this world cup, as well as knocking out a quite fancied Swiss teal rated 6 in the world. 
England played excellently.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we can still get Coke and other fizzies in glass bottles which you return and get a little money back as the bottles are reused.
> No plastic bottles for me.
> Single use non recyclable Plastic bags are banned.
> People go through your bins every night to remove tins, other metal and anything that can be used or recycled. Of course, we call them the Wombles. Perhaps they are, as they are very rarely seen.


Hopefully there will be no change and in a few years plastik bottles come to Morocco too. It is horrible waste.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I went for a draw and expected us to lose on penalties. Gareth Southgate has done some excellent man-management


Southgate still has a bit to learn re tactics and being bold enough to drop people when they are not performing. Too much misguided loyalty at times. 
But his dealing with the players and press, his attitude and waistcoats were all exemplary. Hope he can stay with us and learn and grow alongside this young and potentially great team.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Little mice with pretty big teeth, one supposes!
> View attachment 247145


I think your little mice is a big rat with scary teeth.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> If I'd had a rifle then I would probably have been unable to resist! Mmmm elk


Mmmmm. Elk kisses!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There is no such thing s a 'tame' camel.
> And if you want to smell of manky camel, cuddle away.


I a manky camel a male that will breed ? I think they can smell then.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All you people talking about cereal.
> Bleuch!
> View attachment 247146
> 
> This is breakfast!


Hmmmm, very yummy ! I like it. Do you invite me ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Snap!
> He's pay the transport costs too!


No he wouldn't.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've reaches July!
> Just over a month to go!


GO ! GO ! GO !!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up on posts!!
> It was a long hot humid day of soccer! We had a loss & a tie and back at it tomorrow.
> Here’s my #99.
> View attachment 244442
> 
> View attachment 244444


Hope they did better the next day. 
What's daughter doing?
Crossing into the centre from the half-way line? 
She's got acres of space to run into down the wing, draw a defender or two and then cross it! 
Sack the coach!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Have you ever eaten them? They are not slimey!


I have eaten them. They taste to me like a ähemm .... salty slug of a spitton ...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Lyn! I’m having a good time but terrible internet coverage! Compared to Europe, Canada and to some extent the US appear overpriced and undercovered.
> We’ve had a couple of crazy-hot days (over 36C). Several people,mostly the elderly and the homeless, died in Montreal because of extreme heat.  I suddenly have trouble walking up the stairs. Husband says it could be dehydration. I already forgot how hot and humid this part of the world can be. The last time I experienced New York/DC summer was 2007. Ottawa is a little better though.
> I’ll be sharing a few postcards sometime, I hope. For now, it’s just great to be able to keep more or less in touch with my roommates.
> View attachment 244458


I like the little brown animals herding in the bottom right of the photo. 
What Canadian beasties are those?
Elk?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The tide is in an we are enjoying our first cuppa on the balcony
> View attachment 247214
> 
> 
> Last night’s sunset was stunning again
> View attachment 247215
> 
> View attachment 247216
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was a field fire on the Isle of Sheppey yesterday (where we went birdwatching) We can’t see it this morning, so hopefully it is out. This is what we could see yesterday
> View attachment 247217
> 
> View attachment 247218
> 
> 
> Our children are joining us today which we are really looking forward to  Have a great weekend all.


Lovely views ( not the fire of course but the rest ).
Have a great weekend too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. We might create a monster!
> View attachment 247234


Oh Lena. You are looking beautiful today !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hooray! At last! [emoji322]


There is always "light" at the end of the tunnel ( in your case the building yard )...
Good news. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> They’re the best!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! Hope everyone has a wonderful day! I’m going to work on my outdoor enclosure this morning & then Hubby and I are taking boat out on Caddo! It’s a beautiful ride so I’ll get some pics for you!


YES PLEASE ! Pics !


----------



## Yvonne G

Too much to do outside to try to catch up on all I missed yesterday. I took a day trip to the Turtle Conservancy. Had a great time. It's a beautiful place. I posted pictures over in the Photo and Video section.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh no. We might create a monster!
> View attachment 247234


Btw: I love your selfies ! They are always amazing ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Now, it's just all that sports stuff. I hate sports and was waiting to come back when that has all gone away.


Oooooopppppps!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like the little brown animals herding in the bottom right of the photo.
> What Canadian beasties are those?
> Elk?



They’re the Canadian version of our armadillos. They call ‘em “picnic tables” over there.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh Lena. You are looking beautiful today !



Me is not a monster!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



Das ist nicht so schlecht!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Me is not a monster!!!!


Sorry, no monster of course but beautiful looking, yes ????


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Too much to do outside to try to catch up on all I missed yesterday. I took a day trip to the Turtle Conservancy. Had a great time. It's a beautiful place. I posted pictures over in the Photo and Video section.



Heading right there in a moment!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Das ist nicht so schlecht!!!


Wow ! 100 points !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Btw: I love your selfies ! They are always amazing ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Heading right there in a moment!


Where is that section? Can you give ma a link please ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


>


----------



## Kristoff

Gotta be here somewhere:  https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Turtle-Conservancy--(Picture-Heavy).168348/


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Gotta be here somewhere:  https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Turtle-Conservancy--(Picture-Heavy).168348/


Thank you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are amazing Carol. Thinking of everyone. You are a great substitute for our missing Dark Lord Adam.
> *I give you the unofficial title Dark Lady Carol of the CDR.*


Substitute for me?
You mean I'm like the Pirate and Carol the Leprechaun?
This stops now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I like Stephen King also! I read his pet cemetery book when I was 15... I think. Maybe it was 16? Yep good book. Throw in a real life zombie oppossum at the same time and you get some really weird dreams.


The Mist is my favourite.
One of my all time favourite stories.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Todd. I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope it is not serious and that he gets better soon - give him a big get better hug from the CDR. Enjoy your day off.[emoji3]


Three weeks late but : 
Happy Birthday, Carol!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooooopppppps!


Oh, hey. . . you all don't have to worry about policing your posts. It's up to ME to read what I want to read. No big deal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Which troops ? Which troops ?
> Should I call the turtle army ?


The Chelonians in Doctor Who have an army. 
But they're not very nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Cats and their way to sleep.......
> My Baily is sleeping right to my feet. Look:
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244764
> 
> 
> View attachment 244765


Silly cat.
Clearly feels very secure sleeping like that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I thought so too. Was tempted to use it for my profile pic. But I like my dragon.[emoji3]


I like your Dragon too! 
It's a lovely profile pic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Less than 3,000 posts to go now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I spent far too long watching Roger Federer losing to Kevin Anderson (13-11 in the 5th set). As a Federer fan it was very stressful.
> 
> And 90 minutes later I have to cope with Croatia v England. Not good!


Not a good day for you, was it? 
Anderson is not the most exciting player on the circuit, is he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The omens weren't good. Carol called the other semi final correctly, Federer lost and then England did too. Agh well, it's only sport. It means we aren't arguing over whether we watch Wimbledon or the World Cup Final on Sunday


It should have been Croatia who looked tired, instead it was England. 
I'm still not sure what went wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Nadal v Del Potro is going to be a great semi final.
> 
> Anderson v Isner sounds less exciting. Two big servers thundering aces down the court until one makes a mistake


Great prediction.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Prayers for your dad , you and family!


Hello, Ellie, and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
I see you've become a bit of a regular. 
Maybe in a while we can engage in a little bonding and do some Meerkat exterminating together?
Jolly nice to finally meet you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> We appreciate that you are our roommate, Todd. Glad that you have found us.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> That sounds lovely!



Well we didn’t take the boat to Caddo but we did put it in the little lake behind the house. I worked on the enclosure all morning. Breaker for lunch and a Walmart run .. Still a good productive day


----------



## JoesMum

So for those of you struggling with app notifications: It happened to me today and I appear to have fixed it.

I logged in to the website using the browser on my phone and had 832 notifications. I tapped the notifications and it showed me a list but just tapped on the web page and the number cleared. 

The app notifications are now working perfectly again. It may be a coincidence, but it is worth a try!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> YES PLEASE ! Pics !



I’ll have to substitute lake pics since we didn’t put in at Caddo.. but I will still endeavor to take some nice ones. The men are napping at the moment while I work.. figures[emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ellie, and a very warm welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> I see you've become a bit of a regular.
> Maybe in a while we can engage in a little bonding and do some Meerkat exterminating together?
> Jolly nice to finally meet you.



Well that just sounds like a pea-picking good time!! Thank you for the warm welcome kind sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yesv it was. But not to worry. I am so over birthdays at my age.


I'm not! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hope everyone had a great day. It's absolutely sweltering here in GA these past few days. Kind of glad I work in a freezer . My tortoise Murphy seems to be enjoying it outside though. I've been spraying him down with the hose every so often to keep him cool.


Tidgy stands under my outside tap and stares at me until i go over and turn it on. About three minutes and she's done and strolls off. 
Until the next time!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> HERE ???


That's the one!
Sad story but quite a jolly tune


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Let me introduce you to Billy. Billy is a Pipistrelle bat staying with my daughter for a couple of nights while his regular carer is away. He hasn’t been well, but is on the road to recovery.
> View attachment 244976
> 
> 
> His story currently sounds very like Lola... he’s trying it on! He needs to eat live mealworms, but will only eat them if you pull the head off first! And Daughter was also told that he wouldn’t fly, but as soon as he arrived he started flying round the room. Fortunately Daughter had closed both the window of the room and the door before feeding Billy!


I love pipistrelles! 
I kept one for a while once when it fell down our chimney (back in the UK) and injured itself. 
Very lovely and gentle little things. (apart from the occasional biting) .


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Copenhagen!
> View attachment 247237
> 
> 2B or not 2B — that is the question.
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I wonder if his name is Toby.....Toby or not Toby


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I like chicken sausage ![emoji33]


I like some chicken sausage. There is a sweet apple one that is really yummy!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The bacon is at the back between the mushrooms and the tomatoes.
> 
> We call blood sausage “Black Pudding” ... and I love it.
> 
> Some butchers don’t make it as a sausage. It’s made as a slab in a tray and you cut slices from it. There’s a particularly good but her in Masham (pronounced Massum) in North Yorkshire that does this. Masham is home to Theakston’s brewery - particularly good beers too, the most famous of which is a stout called Old Peculier


I used to love black pudding until I became old enough to realise what it was - never eaten it since!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Can't go wrong with nutella


Bleuch! ! ! !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The tide is in an we are enjoying our first cuppa on the balcony
> View attachment 247214
> 
> 
> Last night’s sunset was stunning again
> View attachment 247215
> 
> View attachment 247216
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was a field fire on the Isle of Sheppey yesterday (where we went birdwatching) We can’t see it this morning, so hopefully it is out. This is what we could see yesterday
> View attachment 247217
> 
> View attachment 247218
> 
> 
> Our children are joining us today which we are really looking forward to  Have a great weekend all.


Those sunsets look like they belong on Mars - absolutely stunning.
Hope the fire is under control.
Have a lovely weekend with the family!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not in the UK they don't [emoji23] It's not warm enough here!
> 
> Cricket is a slow game, I would say marginally more interesting than baseball (and yes I have been to matches in Baltimore and Boston), but with considerably less intelligible rules to those not used to it. I am not sure I understand the rules fully, but I have a better idea than many


It's a brilliant game! 
This last three days and a session game against India was sensational!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Exciting news! (Ok, probably just exciting to me) hubby says he should have lights back in my art room within a day or two! Yay! I might get to work on that sculpture again soon!


Don't get too excited - you'll give yourself an art attack!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Ah, Lyn! Your sense of humor rocks!


I know - I'm absolutely marbleous and oresome - even if I do say it myself!


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Don't get too excited - you'll give yourself an art attack!


I'll draw the line before I get to worked up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> One last pix of some bumblebees on the sunflowers..
> 
> View attachment 245124
> View attachment 245125
> View attachment 245126


Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Have you ever eaten them? They are not slimey!


Nope but they look slimy and slithery and I can't eat anything I don't like the look of. 
Can't even eat mayonnaise, salad cream or anything in white sauce because it reminds of the time our dog was sick when I was a kid.
I know, I know  Just point me in the direction of the nearest shrink!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Now that looks like what we would call bread and butter pudding. The bread is soaked in an egg custard?
> 
> I adore it!


Bleuch!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I played semi-pro football for Bath City on occasion (only the reserves)
> I was in the top 1% of players in the country and was paid a tenner a game and a pint if I was lucky.
> Wouldn't call that excessive or immoral.
> The very small number of players in the world at the top of the game get paid a large amount of money as they have reached the pinnacle of their profession.
> They are watched by millions and millions of people all over the planet, the most popular sport by far.
> Would you prefer it that the money paid to them in the 10 to 15 years they get at the top be paid to the TV companies and advertising brands like Coke who make billions placing ads in the matches?
> Or should we just donate all the money to charity?


Nope - donate it to me!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It is bread and butter pudding. I have a recipe where you use sliced Pain au Chocolat (Chocolate Croissants) and spread it with orange marmalade ... place in the dish and soak in egg custard before baking.


Pain au chocolat.


We have them in Morocco but call them Pain sans chocolat as they have a tiny dot or smear of chocalate at one end at most to save money and effort.
In the South of France they are called chocolatine and this has now started an argument in the French parliament
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180723-whats-in-a-name-frances-fight-over-chocolate-pastry


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here we can still get Coke and other fizzies in glass bottles which you return and get a little money back as the bottles are reused.
> No plastic bottles for me.
> Single use non recyclable Plastic bags are banned.
> People go through your bins every night to remove tins, other metal and anything that can be used or recycled. Of course, we call them the Wombles. Perhaps they are, as they are very rarely seen.


Morocco is more advanced than the more developed countries when it comes to plastic.
Good for them - they could teach the rest of the world a thing or two about recycling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There are 11 people in a team.
> 
> 
> Both teams get two innings - like Baseball.
> 
> You have two batsmen on the pitch at a time each stood at either end of the batting strip in front of posts called a wicket. Bowlers bowl 6 balls to one end and then 6 balls to the other end in turn repeatedly.
> 
> If someone hits the ball, both batsmen run to the opposite end of the wicket and if they get there without being caught or stumped (the ball knocking over the wicket before the batsman reaches it) then they score a point called a run.
> 
> If the ball is caught or the batsman is stumped then he is out and a new batsman comes on. When everyone is out, the teams swap over and a new innings starts.
> 
> A single innings can take a very long time with 11 players in each team. When cricket was first played a couple of hundred years ago there were no time limits and a match could go on for a couple of weeks or more which is somewhat impractical!
> 
> So the game got time limits. For international matches it is 5 days and for county matches 3 days.
> 
> Club sides play much quicker versions of the game that can be played in one day (which is what we saw today) or just an evening. They are limited by the number of balls bowled.


Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Well, New Orleans had WAAAY too much excitement this weekend.
> Saturday morning around 7:00 am, a keeper saw Valerio, the zoo's male jaguar, LOOSE ON THE ZOO GROUNDS. Jaguars are the 3rd largest cat in the world and THE largest in the Americas (Yes, bigger even than cougars and mountain lions). A mature male can be 2 feet tall at the shoulder and up to 6 feet long from nose to BASE of tail. They weigh up to 210 lbs.
> The zookeeper followed the emergency protocol they had been taught: FIRST secure YOURSELF in a building then radio the situation to the central office. (Although, if faced with a wild jaguar, my FIRST step would have been to take a large poop in my pants, but I digress..)
> 
> The vet and zookeepers managed to locate, sedate and recapture the animal. They found he had killed 4 alpacas and mauled a 5th, which died overnight despite intensive medical attention; leaving the zoo with NO alpacas. He had killed one emu, killed a fox and mauled 3 others. One fox died overnight; one remains critical and the 3rd seems to be ok. The zoo remained closed all of Saturday but reopened Sunday.
> 
> The zoo staff said that Valerio is a normal 3 year old male jaguar who was just doing what jaguars do, and he will NOT be euthanized.
> A search revealed that the roof of the jaguar enclosure "had been compromised" and repairs are rapidly under way.


Very sad about the other animals, but quite right, Valerio was just being a jaguar and I'm so happy that they aren't going to kill him. I get really mad when some idiot climbs into an animal's enclosure, gets mauled and they shoot the animal. Or a shark bites someone and they kill every shark in a 50 km radius. Or some pilchard is camping and gets attacked by a grizzly or polar bear so much retribution is sought. 
Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am glad that they are not killing the Jaguar. As it was just doing what they do. Sad about the other animals though. Was it a man made compromise or natural I wonder.


It is possible some idiot was trying to 'free the jaguar'.


----------



## Lyn W

Caught up today's posts at last - don't know how Adam manages to read months worth!
I find it easier to start with the most recent posts and work backwards that way I don't repeat what others have said.
Hope you are all having a good weekend so far!
I may be taking my nephew to Cardiff airport tomorrow then spending some time at the nearby coast - maybe Barrybados!
(Usually known as Barry Island - or more recently renamed as Whitmore Bay) 
We'll probably end up somewhere a bit quieter but hopefully there will be some sea breezes to cool things down - the heat has been unbearable here today!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening hope you've had good days so far.
> I wasn't too impressed with the sanctuary.
> I appreciate what they are trying to do, and provide a home to unwanted or found torts, and maybe I was expecting too much, but sadly there was a lot lacking.
> There was a lot of overcrowding in very small enclosures. Especially for the Sullies and Leopards. They mixed species and the diet today for every species was cabbage and chunks of cucumber; they'd had a donation of trays of iceberg lettuce from a store so I assume that will be on the menu tomorrow. Not a weed in sight!
> I didn't manage to ask any questions but I managed to point some soon-to-be tort owners in the direction of TTF so they could see the care sheets and find out more before their baby arrives.
> I didn't stay long and I didn't become a member as from what I saw I wouldn't want to leave Lola there. Maybe I'm being unfair and they were busy with their open day so not as organised as usual, I will have to pop in another Sunday when it's quieter to see if it's better.



Set up a charity.
Make some money.
Doesn't matter if you don't have a clue as nobody will ever know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> My weekend is almost done so sad[emoji24][emoji24]. But before i go here are some post cards. I also wanted to take a pic of the seagulls but they wouldn't stay still. There was also a small bird with blue and orange that I wanted to take a pic of but that one also flew away before I could take a pic[emoji21].
> The 2nd pic is through the window of the lighthouse.
> Some pics of the beach by woodbridge Island. And of the mountain by Claremont.
> Rue climbing into the water bowl while enjoying outside time.
> One of Kang going in for a bite.
> One of Clark playing hide and seek
> View attachment 245184
> View attachment 245185
> View attachment 245186
> View attachment 245187
> View attachment 245188
> View attachment 245189
> View attachment 245190
> View attachment 245191
> View attachment 245195
> View attachment 245196
> View attachment 245197


Great stuff, Carol! 
Rue is very beautiful and I love Kang and the hide and seek photos too!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll draw the line before I get to worked up.


With a pencil?
That takes us back to Lena's '2B or not 2B?'


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed for me.
So Nos Da to you all and enjoy what's left of your Saturday!
Not see you soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi EllieMay * waves *
> 
> Welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and live in Kent in the south east of England.
> 
> I hope you have been introduced to the residents of the CDR. I have been a little busy of late, so haven’t been in as much as usual * tickles Montgomery on the tummy *
> 
> Have you been introduced to our armadillo coffee table? Montgomery is very friendly. So is the snow leopard... she eats carrots so is perfectly safe.
> 
> The wool spider, if she exists, who lives up there somewhere * points * is a little moody, but nobody has come to more serious harm than excess knitted underwear so far as we are aware


Some people have vanished, never to be seen again................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

How odd. 
No mention of England's loss to Belgium in the Third place play off. 
Virtually no mention of the final. 
Congratulations to France.
(a little grudgingly) .
England's future looks bright. 
Also , no one seemed to notice or celebrate the three year Roomiversary! 
Three years of the Cold Dark Room! 
Thanks everyone for making it such a very special community of very special people. 
The personnel may change a bit over the years, but the heart, kindness and silly fun of the place remains always intact. 
Bless you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda (and everyone else) ! I’m Heather. I absolutely love looking at all the different landscapes / sea scapes. I have a lot of respect for the friendship you seem to have here and of course the common love for your babies. Thank you for sharing with me!


Ah, Heather. Not EllieMay. 
Is EllieMay a tortoise?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, successfully back from Maryland’s Oxford on the Eastern Shore where we kayaked about 13 miles on some very calm waters in hot humid conditions. Temps in high 80’s.
> 
> The Route of our adventure
> View attachment 245277
> 
> 
> If anyone visits the US and wants a very scenic, quiet traditional on the water location to visit. Make a trip to very low key *Oxford* and a little more touristy* St. Michaels* (more shops, pubs, cafes) on Marylnd’s Eastern Shore.
> 
> A few snaps
> 
> Quiet Little Harbor
> View attachment 245272
> 
> 
> Typical Village Street
> View attachment 245274
> 
> 
> Lunch at a Sandy Beach
> View attachment 245275
> 
> 
> Paddling on the Trent River
> View attachment 245276


Looks lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather. 
But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun. 
And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing. 
I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises. 
I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too! 
It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history! 
Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.





And : 





Great, hey?


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> With a pencil?
> That takes us back to Lena's '2B or not 2B?'


I prefer charcoal.. 6B[emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It is a friendship without international boundaries and with a shared humour (or humor if you Americans insist  )
> 
> We do try to have support each other as well as have giggle. Where else could you chat with a German with a sheep and cats as well as torts, a Russian who lived in Turkey moved to Denmark and is currently in Canada, a Welsh woman who uses her oven as a wine rack, a kayaking Marylander who possibly lives in his Kayak , a British paleontologist living in Morocco, an afternoon-tea loving Louisianan with a travel bucket list that will take light years to complete, a brai loving South African, a couple of shelled friends whose names suggests the opposite to their actual gender and many more.
> 
> We do like to share postcards. What you regard as everyday is novel to those of us not in your locality


Very good! 
But talking of Americanisms, I'm a palaeontologist.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather.
> But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun.
> And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing.
> I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises.
> I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too!
> It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history!
> Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hey?


Those are adorable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Is it bin day today for you guys? As I noticed the bins are out. You guys have such nice buildings. Looks nice and peaceful as well.


Bin day here is every day. 
Rubbish taken away by two donkeys with paniers, one of whom wears a tie! 
Moroccans are horrified when I tell them the developed world only has a once weekly collection of rubbish, or less on a bank holiday week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday, my daughter played 6 games this weekend and made it to the finals!! We lost 0-1 in the last 20 seconds[emoji22].
> I would have rather gone to PK’s.
> But we are so happy for them! This never happens to us!!
> View attachment 245300
> 
> View attachment 245301


Congratulations, ladies!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I think I would like to spend some time in the drunken penguin and I hope the wool spider visits me because .. hey, we all need some new underwear every now n then [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Glad to meet all of you!


Last orders, please, ladies and gentlemen! 
The Drunken Penguin will be closed as soon as possible. 
The Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute will be out on his ear and the One-legged pirate returned to his duties as doorman and server of drinks to Roommates, especially new ones. 
Montgomery is a mobile coffee table, not a server of alcoholic drinks. 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday, my daughter played 6 games this weekend and made it to the finals!! We lost 0-1 in the last 20 seconds[emoji22].
> I would have rather gone to PK’s.
> But we are so happy for them! This never happens to us!!
> View attachment 245300
> 
> View attachment 245301


Number 14?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> OMG!! That’s not even my daughter I posted!! Duh!
> View attachment 245313


Aha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Maybe we could teach her how to spin silk?



She is _dangerous _(if she exists) .
Roommates have vanished and never returned, sometimes we have found an odd shoe or scrap of clothing (not woolen) other times peoples jumpers and socks (woolens) have just disappeared in the night. Those who may have encountered her, like Dan and me, have hours of memory loss, sickness and itchy woollen pants. 
Stay away!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The only red in our sky since last week has been from the flames sweeping across two local hills.
> Apparently two 14 year old girls have been arrested for starting at least one if not both fires.
> I cannot post what I think of them
> I think the fire fighting teams are gaining control but still smouldering going on so it could flare up again.
> The local community has been donating supplies to keep the firemen/women going, they have been incredible in difficult and dangerous circumstances.


I can't believe how many arsonists there have been in so many countries this summer! (including Morocco) 
What sad (can't possibly type a word here, as far too impolite for the Forum and a replacement word wouldn't express what i think) 
Not just plants and animals, but people have died in some of these terrible fires.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is terrible. A very stupid thing to do and i hope no-one gets hurts. Otherwise those girls will be regretting that stupid move for the rest of their lives.


Will they?
I think they are quite likely sociopaths and are only sad because they've been caught. No guilt, only a shame function.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. That would never work here. We already have problems with the homeless ( we call them bergies) rummaging in the bins and making a mess when we do put the bins out. Can you imagine the mess they would make if our bins were accessible all the time.[emoji85] [emoji85]


Here, some of the bergies make quite a mess too. So do cats and the dogs that are let out at night to scavenge. But the bins are put out after 7pm every night (I put mine out at 2 am and) the mess is gone by the morning. These people take things for recycling, use what they can and sell what they can. I sometimes put out little no longer needed items that I know they can sell for a little extra money.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather.
> But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun.
> And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing.
> I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises.
> I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too!
> It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history!
> Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hey?


That is a BRILLIANT emoji!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes, he got there fine. He only got about 3 hours sleep on the plane and then had to go to the office an hour after checking into the hotel. I think he will sleep well tonight.
> 
> India is 4.5 hours ahead of the UK... very odd being the half hour different! And they only have one time zone for the entire country which leads to some very strange daylight hours in some parts!
> 
> My tablet is telling me it wants to update, so I guess I must try to sleep now. Nos da Lyn. I hope the petrol station doesn't keep you awake.


The half hour is very odd. Perhaps it's a compromise between the old time zones they used to have. China covers five time zones but also has only one actual standard time that is used for the whole country. But no odd half hour!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today's plans have already changed so I am going with the flow.
> 
> My neurotic neighbour from over the road collared me just as I was going out to my meeting last night for the latest installment in her lomg tale of woe...someone reversed into her car at a filling station and drove off, she got the registration number and reported it to the police, the insurance company is still treating it as a fault claim (the damage looks negligible by the way), etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc ....
> 
> Oh and her printer isn't working. I have to get myself into the right mood to go over there and sort it out as the fix will take 5 minutes and the talking about 2 hours. I have inherited the problem from my late next door neighbour. His patience was greater than mine and he used to sort things out for her regularly. To be fair, she does usually bring a bottle of wine round to say thank you, but I could do with drinking it before I start work to numb the senses!


In future, ask her for the wine in advance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Since you didnt claim the €25000 prize within 1 hour of game over, it was equally divided among the rest of thanks!


Hmmm.
The post is slow here.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My first order of business is to banish the leprechaun, he's no longer welcome in my kingdom. Or perhaps I will publicly kick him down the hole like Sparta.


Well done, your Most Royal Mightiness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post the pic.
> View attachment 245358


Twas fun! 
Nice to see I got the final cap, but it was too little, too late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nice! I could where it at work instead of my usual gear. Here's a picture, now y'all will know what I look like.
> View attachment 245359


What a good-looking chap you are, Your Royal Handsomeness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is dry in Germany too. When I look out of my window I see brown or yellow gras / weeds. Only bushes and trees are still green. The danger of fires is here extremly high too.
> Naughty, bad kids. Their punishment should be to work at a firefighter station for many hours !


Good idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Actually, that appears not to be the case. The Audubon Zoo is a member of the American Zoo Association which sets out rules and guidelines for all aspects of the animals' care as well as crisis response. The AZA says our zoo notified them promptly, appropriately and is doing everything by the letter.
> Our local newspaper is full of this story because the zoo is so popular; and especially because of the jaguar breeding program and other breeding programs aimed at saving species that are slowly going extinct in the wild.
> 
> It now appears that  Valerio may have engineered his own escape! One of the steel cables that holds the roof elements in place was apparently BITTEN through (but not all in one go). It appears that, pound for pound, jaguars have the most powerful bite force of ANY of the big cats. Jaguars cannot be kept in enclosures using standard chain link fence, for example, because they use their powerful canines to break the links, one at a time, until the space is big enough to get out.  So steel cables of specified thickness must be used (and WERE used) in their enclosures!!!!
> 
> I was a little unnerved about his apparent killing spree: murdering other animals but not for food, since they are all well fed. [Others have died of their injuries, so the total death count from Valerio's misadventure is now 9. ] The article describes an INSTINCT in apex predators that stimulates them to attack and kill ANYTHING that MOVES. It is sometimes referred to as "surplus killing." I can see how, in the wild, for a predator to attack anything that moves during a hunt increases their chance of success and, therefore, species survival. In a situation where the prey animals are confined and cannot flee, well....that same instinct is at work, but with a tragic outcome. So Valerio is NOT some sort of mad animal serial killer: he's a young apex predator in his prime, full of instinct, power and testosterone!
> 
> I recently read a book by an Australian who worked as a safari guide in Africa. As soon as he got off the plane to learn his new job, one of the very first things he was told was, when faced with a predator- even one that is charging- "Whatever you do, DON'T RUN!!" He was told anything that runs registers as prey for the apex predator and will be a target. This was valid advice and he describes times where he shocked clients on safari when a lioness charged him- and he stood his ground. The lioness veered off. The only time this DIDN"T work was when another safari guide had unknowingly stopped his jeep of sight-seers right next to where a young lioness had hidden her first litter of cubs. Happily, he survived the mauling, and married the guide who applied first aid! The book is titled "Whatever You Do, Don't Run."
> 
> My response to hearing that Valerio may have continuously gnawed a steel cable (for who knows how many nights) until he broke it, was "why does he want out so badly?"  FIND OUT WHAT HE WANTS AND GIVE IT TO HIM, FER GAWDSAKE!!!!!!
> Does he want more space? Evict the zoo neighbors, bulldoze their homes and plant whatever trees he wants!!!!!!!!
> Does he want more than one "girlfriend?" Send personals ads to the other zoos "Lonely hunky jaguar seeks willing harem of cute jaguar babes!!!"
> Does he want different food? Place a to-go order with Commander's Palace for prime rib (done rare)!!!!!!


Very interesting, Bea!
I know from my own experience with Tigers, never to run or even turn your back. They will back off.
Usually.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Respect ! A steel cable bitten in pieces.
> I think Valerio wants to be free, to roam free like any wild animal wants to do. No zoo is big enough for big cats like him.
> To kill everything that moves is an instinct that have mostly all predators. When a fox gets into a chicken stable he will not only kill one or two chicken that he can eat. No, he will kill all chicken he can get. It is a natural instinct and Valerio only follows this instinct. Luckily no people where standing in his way.... Not to imagine what would have happend.


Yup, when I was a lad and we lived in the country we kept chickens. 
One night a fox got in and killed about twenty before we chased it off. 
I waited night after night until it returned and then shot it. 
I still feel bad about this, but we were poor and it had to be done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, and I am* Robin Hood*. Be aware of me.
> I`ll take all your money, gold, pearls and whatever you own and give it to the poor ones.


Can I be Will Scarlett? 
Will I get a nice hat?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Leave a tablet in one of the corners with a video of how to spin silk.


Feed her silk worms?
(if she exists).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’ll raise you my current look. I’m at hairdressers
> View attachment 245392


Not too pleased with the progress?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Fixed that for you
> View attachment 245393


SNAP ! ! ! ! 
Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Cute little vampire!  Didn’t know they could be kept as pets.


Ah, you changed your avatar! 
It's good, but I preferred the last one, very artistic and made you look most mysterious. 
This one is hard for me to make out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics at breakfast time because we had cloud cover.
> 
> Here’s my first RF Dusty I got as a hatchling from and old member who was a breeder about 6 yrs ago.
> View attachment 245407
> 
> 
> 2nd RF Roxy I rescued from Petco! I watched him there for months eating fruit pebbles and badly pyramided.
> View attachment 245408
> 
> 
> 3rd Sulcata Jackson I got as a small little guy. He is a good boy who is 40lbs now.
> View attachment 245410
> 
> View attachment 245411
> 
> 
> 4th Desert tort Willow found next to our pool while bbqing. She was a tiny hatchling who I thought was a Sulcata until I picked her up. I found out 1yr later that our senior neighbors down the street have a pair of adults. So she either wondered off to our yard which is possible because I have found 2 other hatchlings in our road. One was squished and I buried it and the other my son found with his friend and we gave it back. We all live on 2 acre lots so it’s a long walk. Or a bird dropped her as a gift.
> View attachment 245409
> 
> 
> 5th Desert tort Buddy who I just got from my sister last month. He is so sweet. It drives me crazy not knowing how old he is.
> View attachment 245412
> 
> View attachment 245413


All stunning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> LOL! My associations with cricket are forever tied to the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy — Krikkit Wars [emoji85]


Originally a Doctor Who script!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Here's a better pic of me and Murphy.
> View attachment 245414


Which one is which, your Majesty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You two look alike


SNAP ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Ever since the jaguar incident, my husband has been trying to convince me our cats are plotting against us! When one of them walks in the room he'll say, in a stage whisper, "Don't turn your back!!!"
> 
> Yeah, like they look soooooo dangerous!!!! (Monty is the grey one and Julio is ginger)
> 
> View attachment 245438
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439


It's all comparative. 
Put them in an enclosure with a dozen dozen mice and spiders. 
Very interesting zoo story, Bea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> What be yer stance my subjects?.........
> 
> Shall we invade and conquer the "Pretend Chat 2.14" and share the spoils?


Perhaps we should try something slightly smaller first, your Majesty. 
Annex a new member's intro thread, perhaps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They do look ferocious!
> The difference between dogs and cats is...
> 
> Dogs say: "This person feeds me they must be God"
> 
> Cats say: "This person feeds me I MUST BE GOD"



Tortoises say : "I get my food, who cares if i'm God or the person is?".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Heading to the beach with four 12yr girls!
> Wish me luck in the car!
> I’m bringing a book.


And a cattle prod.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What is wrong with people today that they have to get their kicks starting fires!?






People think this is cool.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy, it is FRIDAY. Yip I said FRIDAY. Do I need to tell you it is FRIDAY!!!!  I love my weekends, just such a pity that they are so short. I have spent the better part of my time on TFO today reading the earlier posts on the CDR. They were quite funny. Glad to see that some of you have been here more or less from the beginning. Sorry that some don't pop in anymore as they had quite the sense of humour. I MISS ADAM!!! ADDDDDAAAMMMM come back...... Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese Cheese!!!!! Hopefully that should bring him back. Without him there is a dismal shortage of points.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Points will begin again shortly. 
I'm almost back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> It rained! Well just about. A little is better than none. We have had a light shower.
> 
> And afternoon tea, catered by our year 10 (15 year old) GCSE food and catering students was delicious. I particularly recommend the lemon meringue pie. Help yourselves!
> View attachment 245619
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for daughter to arrive so we can go to the cinema


Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But it seems to be all gone.
Think i'm a bit late.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> The catering looks wonderful!!
> You have been so busy!!
> 
> We have drama with my daughter ‘s soccer coach.
> I guess he has been yelling and talking down to the girls on the side lines and made a few cry after our tournament last weekend. We can’t hear what he says but the girls told us and the other teams coach heard him really putting down our girls. He is the one who called our league to report him.
> 
> Last night we had a Parent meeting with our director and he has had difficulties with this coach on the administrative side. We told him some of the things he said and the director was having a meeting with the board to decide if he will lose his job.
> We as parents really like him but there does seem to be a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on because as we walk up after the games he is congratulating all the girls and telling us how proud he is but then a bunch of them are sad or crying.
> As an example he said “you are a bunch of loser, now go get your 2nd place medals.” These are 11 & 12yr old girls.
> 
> We will find out today the outcome.


I said you should sack the coach!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, Heather. Not EllieMay.
> Is EllieMay a tortoise?



No sir... just a nick name I’ve had for as long as I can remember


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> No sir... just a nick name I’ve had for as long as I can remember


Ah, a reference to the blond bombshell on The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Riverside lunch was Brown Crab
> View attachment 245914
> 
> View attachment 245915
> 
> 
> I blame Mark! And it was excellent


Tortoise Forum! 
Unsafe for crustaceans!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> NOOOOO!  The first and the only one, LOL  That one was traumatizing enough. I'll be happy to have a few non-human children in the future though


Much better idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I decided to remove the date from my profile. So don't feel bad. You couldn't have known. Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was a very nice day.


Glad you had a nice day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good even from hot and humid Bristol. After our crab we walked down the riverside to visit Brunel’s SS Great Britain - the first large ocean going ship to be built of iron and have a screw propeller.
> 
> She was a rusting hulk when towed to Bristol from the Falkland Islands in the south Atlantic in 1970. I remember her arriving as we lived in nearby Weston Super Mare at the time. As Adam lived very close, in Bath, I am sure he remembers too.
> 
> So here are some postcards of Bristol and the restored SS Great Britain
> 
> The church of St Mary Redcliffe
> View attachment 245935
> 
> 
> Famous Bristolian Wallace - the studio that created Wallace & Grommet is in Bristol
> View attachment 245936
> 
> 
> And the ship - she looks like she’s floating, but actually that’s a glass roof with about an inch of water on it covering the dry dock
> View attachment 245937
> 
> View attachment 245938
> 
> View attachment 245939
> 
> View attachment 245940


I lived in Weston-super-Mare with wifey, my last British home before we moved to Morocco. I lived in Bristol in the early days of my working life, one of my homes was near St Mary Redcliffe . 
I never lived in Bath, far too expensive, but wifey and I attended the Theatre Royal there regularly (Royal Box, of course) , we shopped there often and got married in the Roman Baths, the first to do so, our plans were copied by the Bath's (with our blessing) and they now sell it as a package.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, a reference to the blond bombshell on The Beverly Hillbillies.



Lol.. for sure but but only in reference to personality...my daddy was calling me that before I ever started school


----------



## EllieMay

Promised pics! I’ll do better next time but i got overloaded today.... past my bedtime folks!!


----------



## EllieMay

The new play pen for Pickles and Crusher ( those are my torts)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The same type of limestone is used across Canada for public buildings, train stations, even private residences. How cool is that? I had to find and measure six particular fossils, but we spent a lot more time looking at as many of them as we could.
> View attachment 245996
> 
> Ottawa River has many interesting specimens too, visible mostly in summer, when the water levels are lower. Unfortunately, we didn’t have a chance to go to the particular location though.
> There was more Tyndall Stone in Montreal:
> View attachment 245997
> 
> ...as well as a fossil garden near a small museum at McGill University:
> View attachment 245998
> 
> ...featuring one pseudofossil and one giant ammonite from Portland, England from late Jurassic(I believe @Moozillion wears one of these around her neck, only much smaller [emoji23]):
> View attachment 245999


I have recently made friends with a couple of very nice young mothers in Canada who go fossil collecting with their young daughters. They have been kind enough to send me lots of Canadian Ordovician fossils and slightly younger Devonian ones.



Here are just a few plus some they collected in New York. 


These next ones were a prize for a competition i won.


And from the other lady :


And a piece of rare and valuable ammolite (a unique mineral replacing the shell of an ammonite) With some Canadian candies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> While I’m still waiting for the team to finish installing the AC, let me share some more postcards with you.
> Here’s an interesting monument in Ottawa to aboriginal war veterans and those who have fallen:
> View attachment 246002
> 
> Next, some examples from a MosaiCulture installation across the bridge from Ottawa, in Gatineau, Quebec:
> View attachment 246003
> 
> View attachment 246004
> 
> View attachment 246005
> 
> View attachment 246006
> 
> (The creation myth and the World Turtle)
> Mother Earth:
> View attachment 246007
> 
> View attachment 246008
> 
> View attachment 246009
> 
> All these are made of steel structures covered by moss and bedding plants. As such, they need to be watered regularly.
> Now, back across the bridge, a view of Parliament Hill:
> View attachment 246010
> 
> And one of the area’s celebrated animals — drumroll — Blanding’s turtle (alas, not in person):
> View attachment 246011
> 
> It’s a medium-sized freshwater turtle native to southern Ontario and western Quebec.
> View attachment 246012
> 
> Unfortunately, they’re endangered.
> Finally, another famous animal, fortunately not in person:
> View attachment 246013


Lovely postcards, Lena! 
A beautiful place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, another photo of the ammolite


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a card the first lady sent me with a drawing of Tidgy and me by her daughter,


I find the psychology of children very interesting, though i know nothing about them (except they're loud and expensive) The sky is white and the clouds are blue and there seems to be grass growing above the sky.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Look at what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.


Poor leafs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moments
> View attachment 246018
> 
> View attachment 246019


Congrats to you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 246070
> 
> He’s hooked!!! And I’m not talking about the fish)
> Jayden is my “special” child. I was not supposed to be able to have anymore and my daughter was 11 when I became pregnant with him.. I see all of y’alls proud pictures and it just makes me think how fast time is playing it’s hand .. I’m grateful & God is good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well good Afternoon All. Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday wish it were Friday day. Nothing much to report from my side. It has been pretty boring so far. [emoji22] Anyway have a good one.
> 
> Before I go....does anyone watch Love Island? A british reality TV show. I have started watching season 4 here and love watching it. Hubby moans at me and wonders why I am watching nonsense....just can't help myself though. I started watching one evening while waiting to fall asleep, now I can't wait to see the next episode.[emoji16][emoji16]


Goodness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Yvonne, no it doesn't I only trimmed the holly tree last week and made sure there was nothing hanging over, and I don't mind if they cut back to the line of the fence but to reach over into my garden and cut the stems is criminal damage. They have had a 6 foot fence on their side of the small fence in the pictures for the last 12 years which came down in the storms at the beginning of the year ,but they have only put 2 panels so far. I am so upset and angry about this. They waited until I went out on the weekend to do it.
> They are just very spiteful people who think they can do what they want with my property.


Oh, Lyn! 
I should have come over and sorted them out years back! 
Animals. 
Still my lot have been stealing my post, including notes saying parcels are waiting to be collected. 
This has resulted in a package from an American Museum being returned to America and costing the museum an extra $100 on top of what they paid to post me the specimens to study for them in the first place. The Museum guy is really angry with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Roommates. 
I have less than 2,000 posts to go now. 
Since a lot of those are mine, I may be with you in real time later tomorrow (today) . 
Speak soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Caught up today's posts at last - don't know how Adam manages to read months worth!
> I find it easier to start with the most recent posts and work backwards that way I don't repeat what others have said.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend so far!
> I may be taking my nephew to Cardiff airport tomorrow then spending some time at the nearby coast - maybe Barrybados!
> (Usually known as Barry Island - or more recently renamed as Whitmore Bay)
> We'll probably end up somewhere a bit quieter but hopefully there will be some sea breezes to cool things down - the heat has been unbearable here today!



Barry Island renamed? No chance! As a proud descendant of a South Walian mother you can’t persuade everyone to call it something else!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great stuff, Carol!
> Rue is very beautiful and I love Kang and the hide and seek photos too!



Wonderful photos ! Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather.
> But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun.
> And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing.
> I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises.
> I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too!
> It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history!
> Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hey?



They’re excellent!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I lived in Weston-super-Mare with wifey, my last British home before we moved to Morocco. I lived in Bristol in the early days of my working life, one of my homes was near St Mary Redcliffe .
> I never lived in Bath, far too expensive, but wifey and I attended the Theatre Royal there regularly (Royal Box, of course) , we shopped there often and got married in the Roman Baths, the first to do so, our plans were copied by the Bath's (with our blessing) and they now sell it as a package.



I used to live in Worlebury... at the top of the hill. (Circa 1970-75  ) Our house backed on to the school playing field and looked over Monk’s Steps at the front. On a clear day we could see South Wales over the Bristol Channel


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Promised pics! I’ll do better next time but i got overloaded today.... past my bedtime folks!!



They are beautiful pics! Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We had a lovely day together yesterday and the weather was a little cooler than it has been, thank goodness. Sleeping was far more comfortable last night. 

This is our hut 



There’s a bedroom on the top floor, a bedroom and shower room on the middle floor where the balcony is and a small kitchen/sitting room and a toilet on the ground floor. 

The ceilings are a little low for anyone over 6ft



And sunset didn’t disappoint yesterday either



We even got treated to fireworks that we could see over the bay


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well we didn’t take the boat to Caddo but we did put it in the little lake behind the house. I worked on the enclosure all morning. Breaker for lunch and a Walmart run .. Still a good productive day



I could see how busy you were on the other thread! Great work!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> With a pencil?
> That takes us back to Lena's '2B or not 2B?'



You were so sharp to catch that


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How odd.
> No mention of England's loss to Belgium in the Third place play off.
> Virtually no mention of the final.
> Congratulations to France.
> (a little grudgingly) .
> England's future looks bright.
> Also , no one seemed to notice or celebrate the three year Roomiversary!
> Three years of the Cold Dark Room!
> Thanks everyone for making it such a very special community of very special people.
> The personnel may change a bit over the years, but the heart, kindness and silly fun of the place remains always intact.
> Bless you all.



Happy Roomiversary! )) [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather.
> But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun.
> And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing.
> I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises.
> I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too!
> It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history!
> Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hey?



Super cool! The emoji, not the other thread you’ve been busy with


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The half hour is very odd. Perhaps it's a compromise between the old time zones they used to have. China covers five time zones but also has only one actual standard time that is used for the whole country. But no odd half hour!



Newfoundland also has the weird half hour!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, you changed your avatar!
> It's good, but I preferred the last one, very artistic and made you look most mysterious.
> This one is hard for me to make out.



The previous one was one of my brilliant selfies. I’m so good at those! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> No sir... just a nick name I’ve had for as long as I can remember



So which one do you prefer — Heather or EllieMay?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> The new play pen for Pickles and Crusher ( those are my torts)



I can’t believe how quickly you finished them!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have recently made friends with a couple of very nice young mothers in Canada who go fossil collecting with their young daughters. They have been kind enough to send me lots of Canadian Ordovician fossils and slightly younger Devonian ones.
> View attachment 247287
> 
> Here are just a few plus some they collected in New York.
> View attachment 247285
> 
> These next ones were a prize for a competition i won.
> View attachment 247292
> 
> And from the other lady :
> View attachment 247293
> 
> And a piece of rare and valuable ammolite (a unique mineral replacing the shell of an ammonite) With some Canadian candies.
> View attachment 247294



That ammolite is beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a card the first lady sent me with a drawing of Tidgy and me by her daughter,
> View attachment 247296
> 
> I find the psychology of children very interesting, though i know nothing about them (except they're loud and expensive) The sky is white and the clouds are blue and there seems to be grass growing above the sky.



And poop everywhere! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.
> I have less than 2,000 posts to go now.
> Since a lot of those are mine, I may be with you in real time later tomorrow (today) .
> Speak soon!



Yaaaay!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Lyn!
> I should have come over and sorted them out years back!
> Animals.
> Still my lot have been stealing my post, including notes saying parcels are waiting to be collected.
> This has resulted in a package from an American Museum being returned to America and costing the museum an extra $100 on top of what they paid to post me the specimens to study for them in the first place. The Museum guy is really angry with me.


There's a lot to be said for living in the middle of nowhere with only the wildlife for nature!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.
> I have less than 2,000 posts to go now.
> Since a lot of those are mine, I may be with you in real time later tomorrow (today) .
> Speak soon!


As a band called Europe sang - 
'It's the final countdown!!!'
..............well almost


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Barry Island renamed? No chance! As a proud descendant of a South Walian mother you can’t persuade everyone to call it something else!


It will always be Barry Island! I think it's just the beach they've given a posh name to - may even be an old name they've resurrected, I'll have to find out.
Believe it or not, it's also been named in one of the best beaches in South Wales list and has beach huts to rent 


It's come a very long way.
There was a time you couldn't swim at Barry, you just had to go through the motions


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a lovely day together yesterday and the weather was a little cooler than it has been, thank goodness. Sleeping was far more comfortable last night.
> 
> This is our hut
> View attachment 247303
> 
> 
> There’s a bedroom on the top floor, a bedroom and shower room on the middle floor where the balcony is and a small kitchen/sitting room and a toilet on the ground floor.
> 
> The ceilings are a little low for anyone over 6ft
> View attachment 247304
> 
> 
> And sunset didn’t disappoint yesterday either
> View attachment 247305
> 
> 
> We even got treated to fireworks that we could see over the bay


That's a lovely place to stay.
JoesBro will have to have his legs shortened!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You were so sharp to catch that


Good point.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Promised pics! I’ll do better next time but i got overloaded today.... past my bedtime folks!!


Lovely pics!
Did you know you have an alien spacecraft or pod at the bottom of the lake?
Reminds me of the film Cocoon
Sleep well.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's come a very long way.
> There was a time you couldn't swim at Barry, you just had to go through the motions


Literally [emoji40]


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tortoise Forum!
> Unsafe for crustaceans!


I'll look after them and sneak them all back into the sea.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have recently made friends with a couple of very nice young mothers in Canada who go fossil collecting with their young daughters. They have been kind enough to send me lots of Canadian Ordovician fossils and slightly younger Devonian ones.
> View attachment 247287
> 
> Here are just a few plus some they collected in New York.
> View attachment 247285
> 
> These next ones were a prize for a competition i won.
> View attachment 247292
> 
> And from the other lady :
> View attachment 247293
> 
> And a piece of rare and valuable ammolite (a unique mineral replacing the shell of an ammonite) With some Canadian candies.
> View attachment 247294


The ammolite is beautiful, love the colours in that,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How odd.
> No mention of England's loss to Belgium in the Third place play off.
> Virtually no mention of the final.
> Congratulations to France.
> (a little grudgingly) .
> England's future looks bright.
> Also , no one seemed to notice or celebrate the three year Roomiversary!
> Three years of the Cold Dark Room!
> Thanks everyone for making it such a very special community of very special people.
> The personnel may change a bit over the years, but the heart, kindness and silly fun of the place remains always intact.
> Bless you all.


Gosh! Is that long since we banned ourselves from punning in Pretend Chat because we were getting on people's nerves?
Thanks to you for giving us we have this lovely, chilly dark room to do what we want.....within the rules of course!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather.
> But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun.
> And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing.
> I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises.
> I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too!
> It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history!
> Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hey?


That's brilliant!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I prefer charcoal.. 6B[emoji6]


You must use whatever soots you best.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is possible some idiot was trying to 'free the jaguar'.


Maybe it was an idiot get away driver who was told to steal a jaguar for a robbery!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all
Hope you are all having this sort of a laid back and chilled out Sunday


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Literally [emoji40]


Yes, people often used to poop down to Barry for the day - usually people from the effluent society.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Gosh! Is that long since we banned ourselves from punning in Pretend Chat because we were getting on people's nerves?
> Thanks to you for giving us we have this lovely, chilly dark room to do what we want.....within the rules of course!





Lyn W said:


> Yes, people often used to poop down to Barry for the day - usually people from the effluent society.




Rules? What rules?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Rules? What rules?


The ones we've probably broken by now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think it makes it not Halaal. If my understanding is correct you have to use utensils and meat that has not had any contact with pork products.


The animal must be killed by having it's throat cut with a very sharp knife whilst appropriate prayers of thanks are made. The animal is then strung up so as much blood as possible can drain from the carcass. That's it in a nutshell, at least here. 
A friend of mine is a British Muslim from Leeds. She came to Morocco and tasted her first ever McDonalds as thy're Halal here, but aren't in most of the UK so she'd never been able to have one. Travel to Morocco to have a burger! 
Leeds United are playing their first game of the new football season this afternoon. We will both be watching with interest.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three weeks late but :
> Happy Birthday, Carol!


CUTE CAKE !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly cat.
> Clearly feels very secure sleeping like that.


Yes. Baily is a cat that behaves often like a dog. A real relaxed dog.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Less than 3,000 posts to go now!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you. The soup was nice. It'll be better tomorrow when it rains.


The soup will be better when it rains?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy stands under my outside tap and stares at me until i go over and turn it on. About three minutes and she's done and strolls off.
> Until the next time!


Clever Tidgy tortoise ! Want water ? Waiting patiently until her daddy turns on the water....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> @Tidgy’s Dad
> Adam we really miss you!! I’m assuming you have been busy. Please come back!!!


Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m such a visual person!
> Could everyone post a pic of themselves? I hate trying to imagine what you look like. I thought it would be fun!!
> Here’s me.
> 
> View attachment 246396


Which one is you, again?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That's the one!
> Sad story but quite a jolly tune


It is interesting how such little stories spread all over the world. As you mentioned it I knew I know it too.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pain au chocolat.
> View attachment 247259
> 
> We have them in Morocco but call them Pain sans chocolat as they have a tiny dot or smear of chocalate at one end at most to save money and effort.
> In the South of France they are called chocolatine and this has now started an argument in the French parliament
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180723-whats-in-a-name-frances-fight-over-chocolate-pastry


Very yummy ! In Germany we have them too.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Caught up today's posts at last - don't know how Adam manages to read months worth!
> I find it easier to start with the most recent posts and work backwards that way I don't repeat what others have said.
> Hope you are all having a good weekend so far!
> I may be taking my nephew to Cardiff airport tomorrow then spending some time at the nearby coast - maybe Barrybados!
> (Usually known as Barry Island - or more recently renamed as Whitmore Bay)
> We'll probably end up somewhere a bit quieter but hopefully there will be some sea breezes to cool things down - the heat has been unbearable here today!


Hi Lyn. Good to see you ( not lying under your scrubs )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here's me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather.
> But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun.
> And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing.
> I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises.
> I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too!
> It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history!
> Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hey?


That is really funny. Tidgy playing football. How good is she ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes I know. I have been reduced to reading the posts from the beginning just to get the feeling that he is here. It is about time he came back. And started adding his unique sense of humour to the mix again. Besides I need some points. CHEESE.
> 
> Here have some. Maybe add some to some crackers. That should hopefully get Adam cracking and coming back.
> 
> View attachment 246404


Points! 
(if I were still giving them). 
I have bought a new sense of humour. 
It feels different, this time.
Nearly home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Here is me the only girl.
> 
> Edit. P.S the girl in the back round is WHAT I would like my silhouette to look like though.
> 
> View attachment 246405


Very nice! 
Good looking family.
I've always liked blondes !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> How old do you think I am guys?


82?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think you got a picture of me on a Christmas card! Here’s a refresher
> View attachment 246415


That's better! 
Very smiley and pretty!
Better than the grumpy "in the hairdresser's" look.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 246417
> 
> Here’s half of my brood!


Very nice! 
Lots of different, but beautiful, smiles. 
All the eyes look sparkly and happy too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Gillian write in other threads, but not here...
> There is only one person that can bring her back; @Gillian Moore


Boris Johnson?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Certainly looks it!
> All he needs is to tear his clothes and turn green and he could be the Incredible Hulk.


It's Oli Kahn
The Incredible Sulk!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the U.S., if we don't have an electric or gas type clothes drier, we hang our laundry on the clothes line.
> 
> I'll add my picture to the mix:
> 
> View attachment 246427
> 
> 
> I sent away for a peel off facial mask. Pretty scary, huh?
> 
> Here's what I look like normally:
> 
> View attachment 246428


The first one is absolutely terrifying! 
The second one is completely delightful. 
Still got it, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Okay.
> Here I am. Sweating..... uhhh, it is so hot ....
> 
> View attachment 246429


And the most delightful smile and eyes of them all! 
Mirror! Mirror!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a pic from 2015 when my family went to visit Yvonne.
> View attachment 246431


Lovely! 
It's great when TFOers meet up. 
I'll be meeting my second Roommate in four or five weeks, hopefully.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Promised pics! I’ll do better next time but i got overloaded today.... past my bedtime folks!!


What a lovely place to live. The lake, the properties and everyone has a boat. That looks very nice. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Here’s a rare one that includes me. Usually I’m the photographer! (Thank goodness for selfies...)
> View attachment 246432


Delightful! 
What an adorable photograph of all three of you! 
Pretty, pretty.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> The new play pen for Pickles and Crusher ( those are my torts)


These are nice play pens for your torts. Do you have a mesh over them against predators when the torts are out ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have recently made friends with a couple of very nice young mothers in Canada who go fossil collecting with their young daughters. They have been kind enough to send me lots of Canadian Ordovician fossils and slightly younger Devonian ones.
> View attachment 247287
> 
> Here are just a few plus some they collected in New York.
> View attachment 247285
> 
> These next ones were a prize for a competition i won.
> View attachment 247292
> 
> And from the other lady :
> View attachment 247293
> 
> And a piece of rare and valuable ammolite (a unique mineral replacing the shell of an ammonite) With some Canadian candies.
> View attachment 247294


Some of them are looking very interesting for me, others not so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I don’t take many pictures anymore, but here’s one of a polar bear, well, chilling at the zoo:
> View attachment 246433
> 
> They also had a sand sculpture festival going on. Here are a few examples of the works:
> View attachment 246434


I worked at a sand sculpture festival once. 
Not artistically, just collecting and moving sand, mixing it with the right amount of water, compacting it and using a chemical to help protect it. 
Hard work but very interesting seeing what the artist's could create.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here's me.
> View attachment 247325



Hello, handsome! I don’t believe we have met...


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, another photo of the ammolite
> View attachment 247295


This one is beautiful with all its colors.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's Oli Kahn
> The Incredible Sulk!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a card the first lady sent me with a drawing of Tidgy and me by her daughter,
> View attachment 247296
> 
> I find the psychology of children very interesting, though i know nothing about them (except they're loud and expensive) The sky is white and the clouds are blue and there seems to be grass growing above the sky.


I like the self drawn picture of Viola with you and Tidgy with poop hats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Singing against the heat ...
> No, only a joke.
> 
> It is a very sad song. To be as poor as someone can be and 500 hundred miles away from home ....
> Please listen to me newest covered song:


Lovely, as always. 
Super, super voice.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> It's great when TFOers meet up.
> I'll be meeting my second Roommate in four or five weeks, hopefully.



Huh? More info, please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok , the end is near.
> 
> *Chapter 5 - End of Estate Walking - Final Paddle Home
> *
> After our nice early morning warm-up paddle, coupled with a great investigative/sight seeing walk about the Manor, we meandered back to locate our secure boats. Took a quick dip into the cool, shaded brackish waters and then headed off to slowly explore even more of this hidden creek tucked securely away from the mighty Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> We paddled away from Hancock plantation on Hickory Point and took our time exploring every nook and cranny of the mirror-like images along Back Creek as well as Second and Sams Cove. Quiet. Peaceful. Calm. Then there was NOISE! We scared up a small flock of Canada geese that were inland having their breakfast. Chaos on the water!
> 
> The sun was now out in full force. Rays scorching our limbs, coupled with terrible humidity. No winds. It’s time to retreat and head home until the next water adventure.
> 
> *Heading To Home Port*
> 
> View attachment 246438
> 
> 
> 
> *A Lot of Water and Sky to Explore*
> 
> View attachment 246439
> 
> 
> 
> *A Final Look at Our Home Port ‘til We Paddle Again*
> 
> View attachment 246441
> 
> 
> The End.


A fascinating and beautiful report.
Well worth spreading over five chapters. 
Excellent photography, I love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> *The Final Route*. it’s not the total distance, but the adventure uncovered.
> 
> View attachment 246442


Looks like you crashed into the bank a few times.
(the river bank, not financial institutions)


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all
> Hope you are all having this sort of a laid back and chilled out Sunday


Thank you Lyn. I have.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Excellent! It is lovely to see you again Gillian. How are you and Oli?
> 
> Now to see if the cheese lure worked with Adam


It wasn't just the cheese.
All the photos of you lovely ladies helped a lot.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The soup will be better when it rains?


More rain - more soup - better soup. When you have water restriction like Carol.... LOL !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I see Noel on FB! She posts the funniest things!! I always get a good laugh!!


Please ask her to pop in occasionally! 
I hope she comes back for my birthday and more importantly for the TORTOISE.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> It's great when TFOers meet up.
> I'll be meeting my second Roommate in four or five weeks, hopefully.


Who? Who? Tell us WHO?????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the most delightful smile and eyes of them all!
> Mirror! Mirror!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> These are nice play pens for your torts. Do you have a mesh over them against predators when the torts are out ?



Not yet.. I have a smaller one that does that they have been using ...but this new one is still in progress.. they are not allowed in it yet unsupervised. I did all this landscaping yesterday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Sweating is a definition of character.. & for anyone worth a crap, unavoidable [emoji23]


Hmmmmm. 
I don't sweat.
I glow.


----------



## Bee62

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Finally caught up !
*I wish all my roommates a lovely, happy Sunday.*
Today it is a little bit cooler outside ( 25 C ) and torts are out again. When it was so hot I kept them indoors. I have fear they could overheat in the sun. Now shelled big babies playing outside. Look:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> My photo is my avatar, but I'll add another one just for fun.
> This is me "watching" American gridiron football..
> 
> View attachment 246460


Obviously a thrill a minute game. 
We know how pretty you are , Bea, but unfortunately i am unable to see you for cats. 
Very nice photo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> When I worked in New Zealand, my friends there called American football “gridiron” since “football” means soccer to the rest of the world.
> I guess I should ask our UK contingent if they call US football “gridiron”...


I call it 'rubbish', mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I emailed John a while back but no response
> Maybe he'll come back when Adam returns.


Doubt it.


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne G
Hello Yvonne. I hope you have a nice Sunday. See how your seeds of love have grown to plants of love.
Now I put them out of the pot and on the grave of my little Lilly cat.
Thank you for that nice gift ( the seeds ). Can you tell me what plants I have ? Do you know them ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> I don't sweat.
> I glow.


That's because you lived near a nuclear power station for so long.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No, "ladies" don't sweat, they glow!


Nope, that's me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> What a beautiful day!!
> The area was packed with tourists from all over the world!!
> My daughter had no idea San Diego was this beautiful!!
> View attachment 246501
> 
> 
> View attachment 246502
> 
> 
> View attachment 246503
> 
> 
> You walk out on the sea wall and the waves crash up.
> View attachment 246504
> 
> 
> On the wall.
> View attachment 246505
> 
> 
> View attachment 246506
> 
> 
> View attachment 246507
> 
> 
> This is for Mark! Tons of kayaking going on!
> View attachment 246508


Amazing! ! !
People and sea lions sharing their beach. 
Beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a friend’s video. She snorkels here about 2x a week. Now all 3 of her kids go too.








Just incredible! 
I would love to do this!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! We found our last two of the “six forgotten giants” today. It involved an 11-km hike and of course I did a bit of geocaching along the way. Amazing, after hiking in Canada, how few insects are trying to eat you and few plants are trying to poison you in Denmark!
> “Hill Top Trine”, a geocache, and some art work nearby.
> View attachment 246594
> 
> “Sleeping Louis”, “Hill Top Trine”, and more local art work:
> View attachment 246595
> 
> For those who may not know/remember, the Six Forgotten Giants were created by a Danish artist out of scrap wood and placed in woods or nature parks around Copenhagen for people to explore the outdoors.


I think it's a lovely idea!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> It is SO very dry here! I filled our wading pool up for my daughter and the dogs to play in and while I was filling it up a snake slithered right up and wanted a drink, I let the hose run on the ground and it took a big drink from a puddle.
> I've also got a praying mantis living by my kitchen door. I noticed her yesterday and gave her a spritz of water from a spray bottle. This morning she was back and was hanging on my thermometer by the door, when she spotted me, started waving her arms around. I went and got the bottle and my phone.. she was thirsty but a bit nervous about the phone getting close.
> View attachment 246612


Lovely, we get them here as well, anything from a few mm to about 8 inches long, I reckon.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Finally caught up !
> *I wish all my roommates a lovely, happy Sunday.*
> Today it is a little bit cooler outside ( 25 C ) and torts are out again. When it was so hot I kept them indoors. I have fear they could overheat in the sun. Now shelled big babies playing outside. Look:



Luv luv luv them babies!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, me to, I didn't want to have to send a prize to anyone else.


Ah, and I've finally caught up with myself! 
Just 1,700 posts since I returned, but a lot of them are me. 
Be with you all soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> WELCOME HOME, ADAAAAAMMMMM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad


Thank you, Mooz, it's delightful to be back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder who will win? Any guesses?


Japan?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Is that what Brussel sprouts look like. Never actually looked at a Brussels sprout plant.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Copenhagen!
> View attachment 247237
> 
> 2B or not 2B — that is the question.
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


What? Do you need a pencil?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam!!!!! About flipping time too!!!!
> 
> I hope you have managed to get all your work out of the way and that all is well with you, wifey, Tidgy and SPLAT


My work will never be done, but I'm where I want to be for now. 
wifey's good, Tidgy's great, SPLAT, well, I hope wherever it is, it's healthy and happy, but I doubt it. 
Hi, Linda, sorry about your shoulder, but golly you've been getting about a bit! 
Lovely postcards as always!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> *Don’t you just? [emoji849][emoji23]*


Yup! 
Sad is the New Happy.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please ask her to pop in occasionally!
> I hope she comes back for my birthday and more importantly for the TORTOISE.



Yep! Loved the TORTOISE present from her. [emoji217] And we even used the bag it was sent in as Santa’s sack for bringing gifts to daughter’s class. Now I use it for storing Christmas decorations. Very multipurpose!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Like that ?
> View attachment 247238


Something like that. Lena's picture was a better representation of what i ment though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Who’s this stranger Adam?
> 
> Welcome back!!!!


Thank you, Kathy, it's good to be back. 
Lovely to see you popping in so often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No moles here, but we have ground squirrels, which are worse!
> 
> 
> *YEA!!!! Our fearless leader is back!!!!!
> *
> 
> We don't like it when you sulk. Of course, it is the leader's prerogative, but we still don't like it!


So, you've been sulking over my sulking!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Is that what Brussel sprouts look like. Never actually looked at a Brussels sprout plant.


Hi Carol, some stores here sell brussels on stalks - usually near Christmas time.
They look strange when we are used to seeing them already bagged up or in boxes to weigh our own.
I took a stem of them into school once to show the kids and they were amazed. 
One lad even thought I had stuck them on the stem 
- as if I have nothing better to do with my time.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G
> Hello Yvonne. I hope you have a nice Sunday. See how your seeds of love have grown to plants of love.
> Now I put them out of the pot and on the grave of my little Lilly cat.
> Thank you for that nice gift ( the seeds ). Can you tell me what plants I have ? Do you know them ?
> 
> View attachment 247334
> 
> 
> View attachment 247335



Beautiful! 
I’m a little embarrassed to say, I re-gifted mine, because I’m no good with plants, especially indoors with no garden. (Back in Turkey, things would grow _in spite of_ my gardening attempts.) But...I re-gifted those seeds to a very important person whom I love. Hope that’s OK.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's because you lived near a nuclear power station for so long.



Hope you had a blast!! ... or not...  Intricacies of the English language...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What? Do you need a pencil?



You’re a sharp one, too!  [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh Lena. You are looking beautiful today !


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Substitute for me?
> You mean I'm like the Pirate and Carol the Leprechaun?
> This stops now.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Three weeks late but :
> Happy Birthday, Carol!


Thank you Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like your Dragon too!
> It's a lovely profile pic.


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I like some chicken sausage. There is a sweet apple one that is really yummy!


Hmm. We dont have that one here. Sounds very yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How odd.
> No mention of England's loss to Belgium in the Third place play off.
> Virtually no mention of the final.
> Congratulations to France.
> (a little grudgingly) .
> England's future looks bright.
> Also , no one seemed to notice or celebrate the three year Roomiversary!
> Three years of the Cold Dark Room!
> Thanks everyone for making it such a very special community of very special people.
> The personnel may change a bit over the years, but the heart, kindness and silly fun of the place remains always intact.
> Bless you all.


Oh I did not realise. Congratulations Adam and thsnk you for providing a place of fun. Happy Anniversary CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, the comments seem to have just petered out, rather.
> But thank you, carol for organizing the World Cup thingy, it was great fun.
> And congratulations to Todd for being so good at his predictions to win the thing.
> I operated a thread over on the Fossil Forum with a person representing each country in the competition and getting points for the results, predictions and games and quizzes and questions about football, fossils and even a few on tortoises.
> I had thirty two players, one representing each country, a mix of males and females from about twenty countries with an age range from teenage to late sixties. Much more cosmopolitan than the real world cup! Lots of other people joined in too!
> It received 4.658 posts and was viewed 41,622 times, the biggest thread in Fossil Forum history!
> Here is the Tidgy emoji they made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, hey?


How awesome. Fantastic.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bin day here is every day.
> Rubbish taken away by two donkeys with paniers, one of whom wears a tie!
> Moroccans are horrified when I tell them the developed world only has a once weekly collection of rubbish, or less on a bank holiday week.


I would love to have bin day everyday.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, some of the bergies make quite a mess too. So do cats and the dogs that are let out at night to scavenge. But the bins are put out after 7pm every night (I put mine out at 2 am and) the mess is gone by the morning. These people take things for recycling, use what they can and sell what they can. I sometimes put out little no longer needed items that I know they can sell for a little extra money.


If our bin collectors would pick up the mess it would not be a problem. But they refuse to, so it stays behind and you must clean it up yourself and sit with it for another week.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Is that what Brussel sprouts look like. Never actually looked at a Brussels sprout plant.



Yes! We can buy them on the stalk here. I fed the tops to Joe


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas fun!
> Nice to see I got the final cap, but it was too little, too late!


Still a cap.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Promised pics! I’ll do better next time but i got overloaded today.... past my bedtime folks!!


Beautiful. What is the green light from?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G
> Hello Yvonne. I hope you have a nice Sunday. See how your seeds of love have grown to plants of love.
> Now I put them out of the pot and on the grave of my little Lilly cat.
> Thank you for that nice gift ( the seeds ). Can you tell me what plants I have ? Do you know them ?
> 
> View attachment 247334
> 
> 
> View attachment 247335


No, sorry - maybe one is marigold and maybe one is zinnia????? I'm so happy to know you've placed them on little Lilly's area. You'll love it when they bloom for Lilly.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have recently made friends with a couple of very nice young mothers in Canada who go fossil collecting with their young daughters. They have been kind enough to send me lots of Canadian Ordovician fossils and slightly younger Devonian ones.
> View attachment 247287
> 
> Here are just a few plus some they collected in New York.
> View attachment 247285
> 
> These next ones were a prize for a competition i won.
> View attachment 247292
> 
> And from the other lady :
> View attachment 247293
> 
> And a piece of rare and valuable ammolite (a unique mineral replacing the shell of an ammonite) With some Canadian candies.
> View attachment 247294


So nice of them to send you those fossils.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, another photo of the ammolite
> View attachment 247295


Very beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a card the first lady sent me with a drawing of Tidgy and me by her daughter,
> View attachment 247296
> 
> I find the psychology of children very interesting, though i know nothing about them (except they're loud and expensive) The sky is white and the clouds are blue and there seems to be grass growing above the sky.


Aawww so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Lyn!
> I should have come over and sorted them out years back!
> Animals.
> Still my lot have been stealing my post, including notes saying parcels are waiting to be collected.
> This has resulted in a package from an American Museum being returned to America and costing the museum an extra $100 on top of what they paid to post me the specimens to study for them in the first place. The Museum guy is really angry with me.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a lovely day together yesterday and the weather was a little cooler than it has been, thank goodness. Sleeping was far more comfortable last night.
> 
> This is our hut
> View attachment 247303
> 
> 
> There’s a bedroom on the top floor, a bedroom and shower room on the middle floor where the balcony is and a small kitchen/sitting room and a toilet on the ground floor.
> 
> The ceilings are a little low for anyone over 6ft
> View attachment 247304
> 
> 
> And sunset didn’t disappoint yesterday either
> View attachment 247305
> 
> 
> We even got treated to fireworks that we could see over the bay


Looks lovely. And your poor son.[emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Is that what Brussel sprouts look like. Never actually looked at a Brussels sprout plant.


I planted some brussel sprout seeds this year. They are not very big since they got chewed up by slugs(I thought they were dead). If they get big enough to produce sprouts I'll take pictures!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The animal must be killed by having it's throat cut with a very sharp knife whilst appropriate prayers of thanks are made. The animal is then strung up so as much blood as possible can drain from the carcass. That's it in a nutshell, at least here.
> A friend of mine is a British Muslim from Leeds. She came to Morocco and tasted her first ever McDonalds as thy're Halal here, but aren't in most of the UK so she'd never been able to have one. Travel to Morocco to have a burger!
> Leeds United are playing their first game of the new football season this afternoon. We will both be watching with interest.


Thanks Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The soup will be better when it rains?


Yes. Eating soup on a rainy day is the best.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here's me.
> View attachment 247325


When?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice!
> Good looking family.
> I've always liked blondes !


[emoji5] Thank you Adam


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, time to fix lunch for Misty. I think for me it will be spaghetti. (this is my place marker post)


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Not yet.. I have a smaller one that does that they have been using ...but this new one is still in progress.. they are not allowed in it yet unsupervised. I did all this landscaping yesterday


Well done. Very impressive.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Finally caught up !
> *I wish all my roommates a lovely, happy Sunday.*
> Today it is a little bit cooler outside ( 25 C ) and torts are out again. When it was so hot I kept them indoors. I have fear they could overheat in the sun. Now shelled big babies playing outside. Look:


Happy Tort happy Mom.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, some stores here sell brussels on stalks - usually near Christmas time.
> They look strange when we are used to seeing them already bagged up or in boxes to weigh our own.
> I took a stem of them into school once to show the kids and they were amazed.
> One lad even thought I had stuck them on the stem
> - as if I have nothing better to do with my time.


Lol. We never see them on the stalk. Hi Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, and I've finally caught up with myself!
> Just 1,700 posts since I returned, but a lot of them are me.
> Be with you all soon!


Hooraayyy!! 
That didn't take you as long as I thought it would 
You must have been reading (not rocking) around the clock for the past few days.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re a sharp one, too!  [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. We never see them on the stalk. Hi Lyn.


How is your weekend Carol?
All good I hope.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes! We can buy them on the stalk here. I fed the tops to Joe


Ours is bagged.[emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I planted some brussel sprout seeds this year. They are not very big since they got chewed up by slugs(I thought they were dead). If they get big enough to produce sprouts I'll take pictures!


Awesome.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, time to fix lunch for Misty. I think for me it will be spaghetti. (this is my place marker post)


Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yes. Eating soup on a rainy day is the best.


I find the rain waters it down too much.
Can't beat a nice soup on a winter's day.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> How is your weekend Carol?
> All good I hope.


Perfect. Thanks. Except it is almost done. Sigh. How has yours gone so far?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Perfect. Thanks. Except it is almost done. Sigh. How has yours gone so far?


Good too thanks, not done much.
Spent yesterday with my sister, but not been out today - far too hot!!!
The temps are set to drop drastically by Weds though so I'll be happy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good too thanks, not done much.
> Spent yesterday with my sister, but not been out today - far too hot!!!
> The temps are set to drop drastically by Weds though so I'll be happy.


Oh shame. I hope then that they do. The kids are back in the house today. And it was fun to see what it would be like to have the house to ourselves when they eventually move out. And it was a really chilled weekend. The best kind for me.


----------



## CarolM

Hi Everyone.
Finally caught up with all the posts. But now need to sort out supper fir the fam. So not see you in a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We’re back from our travels and the kids are on their way to their homes. 

It is sweltering here. We have unpacked and sorted out and are now trying to cool the house down!

I’m off to see Mum for a few days on Tuesday so there is much to organise!

Not see you later x


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We’re back from our travels and the kids are on their way to their homes.
> 
> It is sweltering here. We have unpacked and sorted out and are now trying to cool the house down!
> 
> I’m off to see Mum for a few days on Tuesday so there is much to organise!
> 
> Not see you later x


Blimey Linda, you never stop!
Do you not like living in your house?
I don't know whether to say 'welcome back' or 'Bon Voyage'
Both I suppose
I hope you have a lovely visit to your Mum.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Blimey Linda, you never stop!
> Do you not like living in your house?
> I hope you have a lovely visit to your Mum.



Seeing Mum is important. She lives so far away. I don’t see her often enough really


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Chat with you in a couple of weeks [emoji85]


Today, I hope. 
Or tomorrow. 
See you've been doing a bit of travelling yourself! 
Lovely stuff.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We’re back from our travels and the kids are on their way to their homes.
> 
> It is sweltering here. We have unpacked and sorted out and are now trying to cool the house down!
> 
> I’m off to see Mum for a few days on Tuesday so there is much to organise!
> 
> Not see you later x


Good luck with the drive in a few days. And Welcome home Linda.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Seeing Mum is important. She lives so far away. I don’t see her often enough really


You are a good daughter.


----------



## CarolM

Well that catch up didn't take long at all. Has everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Adam!!
> Long time no not see!
> Hope you and Wifey and Tidgy are well!


Still haven't spoken directly to you in about a year and a half! 
Soon, soon! 
Sorry about the problems you've been having with Lola and with your neighbours. 
Some things don't change.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You should be sponsored!


That would have been nice! 
You can sponsor me in retrospect if you like?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Still not recovered from those photos!!!


Me neither! 
Even after months of therapy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ...and we’re GLAD!!!!!!
> @Tidgy’s Dad


Hi, Mooz! 
It's great to be back! 
So happy that Jacques seems to be alright again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Could he have escaped or perhaps something has gotten him? [emoji22]


Somebody climbed over the wall and took him from his pen. 
The neighbours never noticed.
It could have been one or two of the neighbours. 
I don't know.
He's gone and that's the end of it. 
My fault! 
Should have built a temporary indoor enclosure and Zak could have helped out with feeding etc. 
But I thought, "It'll be fine". 
Stupid me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think they have the same attitude to Health and Safety in Morocco as we do in the the UK


They do actually burn themselves sometimes. 
Recently, In Agadir, a guy was caught shoplifting. 
Came back to the shop an hour later and burned himself alive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Aargh, the Leprechaun is still here — and he’s brought a girlfriend!!!


_WHAT ! ! ! _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Who got you _that_?


My friend Lori. 
She is an expert on coprolites (fossil poop) and has had a book for children published on the subject!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do actually burn themselves sometimes.
> Recently, In Agadir, a guy was caught shoplifting.
> Came back to the shop an hour later and burned himself alive.


Huh. Thats insane!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Seeing Mum is important. She lives so far away. I don’t see her often enough really


Yes it's difficult when there's a distance between you. 
So visits are very important and I bet she loves to see you.
I hope she is well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ed sent me a giant sloth poop. @ZEROPILOT 


Then an American guy sent me some fossil shark poops :


And now the book and hats.
I specialize in Palaeozoic invertebrates, particularly brachiopods at this time, so why do Americans like to send me poo?
Says something about me I suppose.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. I hope then that they do. The kids are back in the house today. And it was fun to see what it would be like to have the house to ourselves when they eventually move out. And it was a really chilled weekend. The best kind for me.



Did you like what you saw when they were away?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You with a long beard and without your glasses would fit perfectly for a knight !


wifey doesn't like me with a long beard. 
And if I didn't have my glasses, I'd be in great danger of swinging at people on my side or the innocent maidens I am sworn to protect.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do actually burn themselves sometimes.
> Recently, In Agadir, a guy was caught shoplifting.
> Came back to the shop an hour later and burned himself alive.


How awful!
Why would someone do that to themselves?
Terrible for him and for the shop staff and customers there.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We’re back from our travels and the kids are on their way to their homes.
> 
> It is sweltering here. We have unpacked and sorted out and are now trying to cool the house down!
> 
> I’m off to see Mum for a few days on Tuesday so there is much to organise!
> 
> Not see you later x



Good luck, Linda! That’s a lot to sort out — now and when you’re back again from your mom!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is a nice song. Can we hear the melody please ?


I will get it recorded and posted.
Sometime..................................


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did you like what you saw when they were away?


Oh yes definitly. You forget how much freedom you have.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today, I hope.
> Or tomorrow.
> See you've been doing a bit of travelling yourself!
> Lovely stuff.



Been thinking about you seeing all those fossils in Canada! So glad you’re (almost) back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> In general [emoji1] He’ll read the lot. He may catch up in a week or so [emoji23]


13,500 so far!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Almost makes me nervous to leave the website for fear of all the messages I'll miss!


Don't worry.
No one's as stupid as i am.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ed sent me a giant sloth poop. @ZEROPILOT
> View attachment 247359
> 
> Then an American guy sent me some fossil shark poops :
> View attachment 247360
> 
> And now the book and hats.
> I specialize in Palaeozoic invertebrates, particularly brachiopods at this time, so why do Americans like to send me poo?
> Says something about me I suppose.


[emoji28] [emoji90]


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That would have been nice!
> You can sponsor me in retrospect if you like?


It was going to be 10p a day so I must owe you about 70p?
The cheque will be in the post


----------



## Lyn W

Have to pop out for a short while - I'll see you later!
TTFN


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well that catch up didn't take long at all. Has everyone had a good weekend?



I guess the (relatively) few posts is a testament to that!  
We went to the Copenhagen Opera Festival (expensive, slightly underwhelming, but still interesting) and then to a Butterfly House in the Botanical Garden.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody climbed over the wall and took him from his pen.
> The neighbours never noticed.
> It could have been one or two of the neighbours.
> I don't know.
> He's gone and that's the end of it.
> My fault!
> Should have built a temporary indoor enclosure and Zak could have helped out with feeding etc.
> But I thought, "It'll be fine".
> Stupid me.



You couldn’t have known!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I guess the (relatively) few posts is a testament to that!
> We went to the Copenhagen Opera Festival (expensive, slightly underwhelming, but still interesting) and then to a Butterfly House in the Botanical Garden.
> View attachment 247361


Those are really beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do actually burn themselves sometimes.
> Recently, In Agadir, a guy was caught shoplifting.
> Came back to the shop an hour later and burned himself alive.



Oh my...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My friend Lori.
> She is an expert on coprolites (fossil poop) and has had a book for children published on the subject!
> View attachment 247358



Makes sense! My daughter would love that book!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Does Postman Pat deliver outside the UK?


No. 
We have Mailman Mo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> No. He is more like Merlin I think.


That is a very nice thing to say! 
Thank you! 


wifey gave me the wizard figurine to the left of the picture *** she felt the same way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> So that means that I found them in corners 4 and 9 then. Although I can't remember what it was that i found.


Me neither


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes mam! But I don’t think the zoo keeper cared for being lectured on the size of the enclosure, mixture of species, or lack of hides and humidity by a 4 yr old[emoji23]. Jayden is like a little sponge & often too smart for his own good!


Never! 
Keep at it Jayden, just because you're 4 doesn't mean you don't know what you're talking about! 
Keep at it!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Makes sense! My daughter would love that book!



Not sure how much shipping to Denmark would be, but...
https://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=22903266237


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> We missed you too, Adam (drivel and all!) and we're very glad you're back.


Thanks, Yvonne! 
Great to be back with you all again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, I thought I felt something patting me during the night. And Stephen is away at the moment, so it wasn't him.


Is Stephen your postman?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> As long as we can get a decent toilet in Morroco then would love to come.


First thing we did here was get a proper toilet installed. 
The number of 'proper' toilets is increasing all the time, but yes, there are still a lot of holes in the ground.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> So what was the corner and or step that I have been sitting in/on all this time?


The edge of the toilet runaway trench?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I will take some more please (because they are the next best thing to a real one) and will be very grateful for each and every one received.


Hug. 
Hug. 
Hug Hug Hug.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> First thing we did here was get a proper toilet installed.
> The number of 'proper' toilets is increasing all the time, but yes, there are still a lot of holes in the ground.


That was why i said that. I remember reading your story.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The edge of the toilet runaway trench?


Nope. I would have smelled that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yesterday, daughter's best friend spent the day with us. (How exhausting! ) I took them to a park and later to Roskilde Museum. It's a very nice, interactive museum with lots of sounds and mood lighting, and the girls were startled more than once by sudden church bells or ominous music. (Fun for mom! ) I have free entrance because of my collaboration with the city tourism office. I brought my tripod this time to get the light right.
> 
> Here are some skulls from a sacrificial site almost 2000 years ago:
> 
> View attachment 246860
> 
> -
> -
> A legend has it that once upon a time, Roskilde was a small village with a giant Serpent coiled around it. The Serpent required its occasional meal -- a human sacrifice. The villagers then raised a special Bull to fight the Serpent. It's all a parable about Christianity versus the pre-Christian times, but here's an auroch, which may have sparked collective imagination:
> 
> View attachment 246861
> 
> -
> -
> Roskilde rose to be the most important Nordic city in the Middle Ages, with the seat of the Bishop, 5 monasteries, and 13 parish churches. As such, it was a seat of power, and most Danish monarchs were laid to rest over the years in Roskilde Cathedral (a tradition that is maintained to this day).
> 
> View attachment 246863
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Things took a dramatic turn since the 1660s. The seat of Bishop was moved to Copenhagen, and Roskilde, having lost its prominence in the making of Danish history -- and much of its business, turned into a provincial town.


Terrific photographs and a very interesting story. 
Thanks for sharing, Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hug.
> Hug.
> Hug Hug Hug.


Nice. Thank you. They were very comforting.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Beautiful. What is the green light from?



That’s off the end of our dock. The fish like to swim around it at night and we like to sit outside every now and then and just watch


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lola is much more active than he was but has become very picky food wise and is still losing weight!


Tidgy is always a much more picky eater in the hottest part of summer, as am I, but the weight loss is worrying. 
Come on Lola! 
Stop mucking about.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s off the end of our dock. The fish like to swim around it at night and we like to sit outside every now and then and just watch


Aaahhh beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Look who I ran into this morning!!!


Wow! 
Really?
Incredible colour!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Can you put some signs on the corners ? I think I loose my way.....


But you wouldn't be able to read them. 
They may already have signs for all I know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I love that spider in the photo. Is that the wool spider?


If she exists.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji28] [emoji90]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I have a nagging feeling that it might be...


If she exists.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> You couldn’t have known!



That’s horrible!!! I want to do evil things to the kind of people who would steal...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just called the office. Well, the lady said it was canceled and they were going to call me this morning. The app was this morning. No charges!! Yay!
> I better lose some weight with all this sweating. [emoji29]


Oh, dear, Kathy! 
I hope you're feeling much better by the time you read this. 
HUG 
(even though you may be slightly sticky and I might catch something)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> . . . if she exists!


Bravo, Yvonne!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh beautiful.



Thank you and hope you are well today! It’s been such a busy weekend and hard for me to keep up with all the posts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mrnewberry said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 246901


Goodness gracious, they are stunning! 
Shed loads of thanks for that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Peing on your cheese too ???


I don't mind. 
Hi, Sabine, I've enjoyed your singing tremendously, but very sorry about your health problems. 
We all have our noughts and crosses to bear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is very sad. Hopefully no children got him ..... I am thinking of Tidgy and her fate.
> Can`t understand why you don`t took him into your house.


Secure enclosure, very high walls all around garden, nobody knew he was there, neighbours keeping an eye out, nobody's ever gone in there in 13 years. 
Basically, I made a calculation and was wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In Morocco ?


Yup.
Not a chance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> OK. I’ll keep quiet from now on. Would that help?


Please don't!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> You are wise!!


Bless you! 
But for all my study of so many subjects for so many years, for all my travels, for all my talking and listening to the wise, like Socrates, I am fast coming to the conclusion that I know but one thing. 
That I know nothing. 
And that might, indeed, might make me wise.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> These emojis are cracking me up!!!


I've stolen some from the Fossil Forum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Sooo the first snake actually had legs? Wow, I never knew that. Facinating.


The boa constrictor is the most primitive snake still in existence. It still has it's hip joints on its skeleton. All the others have now lost all trace of their legs, except when they are embryos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, Does he have any muslim friends? or is it the other way round?


Nope, you eat with your right hand only, the left is reserved for botty washing so shouldn't come into contact with food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Watch out. That number grows with every post.
> Oops, I shouldn’t have said it.
> Amazing ability, Adam! You never cease to impress me.


Outstanding stupidity and stubbornness, more like.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> We have Mailman Mo.


....and we have Jones the Post....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Proof is in the pudding????
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


You made a dessert out of the Wool Spider ? ? ? 
(if she exists) .


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> That’s off the end of our dock. The fish like to swim around it at night and we like to sit outside every now and then and just watch


I bet that is very relaxing.
I love watching fish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> NO!!!!! Even for a million bucks! Not dead, please! (Adam's new avatar)


Some wag made this for me on the other forum. 
A million bucks is quite a fair price, I'd say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> How is wifey??
> Do you still have students?


wifey's suffering a bit in the heat, but otherwise wonderful, thanks. 
Yes, still teaching, it tailed off for most of the time I've been away and we did little during Ramadan and then the World Cup, but it's getting busy again now, which is unusual, as most of them don't like to do much in the summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Phew - it's hard work catching up - Adam must be exhausted.
> Good morning/afternoon everyone.
> I have a lodger - Simba the Pomeranian - my sister is trying to persuade me to have.
> He's been very excited at the sight of Lola but not been allowed anywhere near him.
> He really is a lovely little pooch - house trained and listens to commands etc., but I am worried about putting Lola at risk when he does venture out into the garden. So I don't think I can keep him.
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.
> Simba and I are off for a walk and hopefully will find some dandies sprouting after our recent rain.
> See you all later
> TTFN


Sad, but the risk is too high, in my humble opinion. 
(of keeping Simba, not going for a walk).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Pahhh, I love the minions and what they have to say. They are so nice and evil....
> Maybe you hate my posts too ?????


Posts
Minions
But it's a free Room. 
Except when it isn't, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Why do you destroy my imagination ?????? You are so mean !


Science is a cold bedfellow. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are still not up to date !!!!


I'm _never _up to date. 
Very old-fashioned sort of chap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Very much so, Sabine. I actually have 2 but George is special. In the cooler months he rides with me everywhere. He is very spoiled and jealous over his “mamma”.. the other is Piper, and I got her for George when it got too hot for him to go with me every day. They are both precious
> View attachment 246969


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It depends on what they pay for a dead Adam....


As Yvonne suggested, it is $1,000,000. 
Please don't get any ideas.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for clarifying that. My daughter is good news most of the time, but I was still confused.  Hope she’ll follow in wifey’s footsteps and marry a smart guy in the end.


Yeah, wifey may marry a smart guy in the end, but for now she's making do with me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Today is JoesDad’s birthday and we spent it at Elmley National Nature Reserve which is on the Isle of Sheppey in the Thames Estuary.
> 
> Sheppey isn’t exactly a tourist attraction, large parts of it are politely described as a dump, but there’s a lot of undisturbed salt marsh there which is great for bird watching
> 
> Only the one photo as it isn’t very photogenic, but it gives you the idea
> View attachment 246978
> 
> 
> We walked miles in the the 30 degree heat and saw lots.
> 
> Now we are in the town of Whitstable which is famous for its oysters.
> 
> We are staying in a former fisherman’s hut right on the beach. This is view from our balcony
> View attachment 246980


Happy slightly belated birthday to Joe's Dad! 
Sheppey is great for fossils from the London Clay, but I don't have any pics at the moment. 
Nice fossil crabs, lobsters, shells, seeds and even palm fruits. 
Nice piccies!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No, sorry - maybe one is marigold and maybe one is zinnia????? I'm so happy to know you've placed them on little Lilly's area. You'll love it when they bloom for Lilly.


Yes, of course.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Happy Tort happy Mom.


YES !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I can totally see Adam playing the didgeridoo. Maybe not as long as in the video though.[emoji23] [emoji23]


I used to be quite good at the circular breathing, but since my TB it's become very difficult. 
But I never painted myself first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Finally a woman with power.


She was terrified she was going to fall off the little pedestal thingy, bless her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think we scared him away.[emoji17]


It happens, sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Not very good if you have back problems.


I used to have a lady who came in to do it, but when she left I never got round to replacing her.
Now, I actually scrub the floors on hands and knees. 
And it's not too good on my back, no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hug me as much and as often you would like. I will like it too and I can assure you that you will not get infected with anything.


HUG 
HUG 
Huggedy HUG HUG


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's been a little less nutty this week.
> And a little more mobile.


Good to hear. 
I guess she has good days and bad days. 
Like most of us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Am always happy to share.
> They already each have their own personalities.
> View attachment 246983
> View attachment 246984


Gorgeous little sullies!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HUG
> HUG
> Huggedy HUG HUG


Wow ! Thank you. I am a little bit dizzy because of your hugs but feeling great !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Lena.
> My cats name was "Lilly". She was old ( I think 16 years ) and weak because of a malfunction of the pancreas.
> Last night she must have tried to jump on a commode in my cellar. The commode is only for the cats to lie on and had a piece of carpet on it.
> In the morning I found my poor Lilly dead, hanging with the front paws ( claws ) on the carpet and her back legs in the air. It was so cruel.
> She died because she couldn`t get her claws out of the carpet. She died because of the shock. It was cruel to see.
> She was not screaming. I would have heard her but I haven`t heard a single sound of her.
> She was such a lovely cat.
> I am devastated.
> I had to bury her soon but I don`t want to. I don`t want to think she is dead but she is.


I'm very sorry to hear this story, Sabine. 
Poor Lilly. 
But she'd had a good life, you loved her for many years. 
Sadly, tragedies happen all too often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I like Durian Durian too.


I prefer "The Picture of Durian Gray".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's actually a lake at a golf course in the USA where they have sharks.
> They were left behind after a flood and have adapted from salt water to fresh water.
> Nobody goes in looking for their golf balls!
> Saw it on TV the other day but can't remember where.


Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ferret legging used to be a popular sport in some parts of the UK (maybe further afield too)
> I think it's banned now - thankfully!


I have read that it's not actually banned, just not as popular anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to have a lady who came in to do it, but when she left I never got round to replacing her.
> Now, I actually scrub the floors on hands and knees.
> And it's not too good on my back, no.


That's how my Mum used to scrub our floors too.
I can still see her on her hands and knees with her bucket, scrubbing brush and cloth,
Our kitchen floor was always spotless - she ended up with a bad back too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Has she ever tried Bungee Jumping ?


Yes, but she didn't much care for it.
Not in control, you know?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.


I meant to amend this post - it was actually in Australia (not USA as posted) and they are bull sharks.
Have a look at Chris Packham's Nature's Weirdest Events


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! (It's noon here.) I also intend to engage in no unnecessary activities today (done 'em yesterday). I do need to write a cover letter to apply for a job though... Haven't done that in ages. Any tips?


Yeah, if you still need 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Yes save it for later in the letter!!
> I'm sure they'll be impressed.


The other one that always impressed me was when young ladies would send a nice sexy picture paperclipped to the covering letter. 
Straight in the bin! 
In Morocco, I help people with CV's and the like. 
I have honestly seen several CVs here with hobbies and interests listed including,"Sleeping,"


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have honestly seen several CVs here with hobbies and interests listed including,"Sleeping,"


OK if they are applying for a job as a bed tester!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all I haven't checked in lately been super busy. I hope everyone is doing well and having a great week!
> 
> Welcome back @Tidgy's Dad


Thank you, Todd. 
Good to meet you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Still no sign of PO - and she's off duty at 6pm.
> Only 5 mins to go (make that 3 now)
> I wouldn't mind but I've been waiting since 2 pm
> Think my area must have been hit by a crime wave this afternoon - or at least something more important than destructive neighbours!
> Should imagine I'm pretty low down the priority list.


Pretty bloody rude, I would say. 
(the police, not you).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> High seas?
> I didn't know you were a sailor!!
> is that where you met the Pirate?


Yes, I met him over a high tea in Portishead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hope everyone has read about the ordeal poor meerkats are going through: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-45054964 Maybe we should start taking in some rescues to keep them out of the heat?
> [emoji48][emoji56]


HAH !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I guess I need to go back and read.
> I'm so behind that it's about hopeless to catch up. So I haven't been trying.


Don't. 
That way lieth madness. 
Gibber! Gibber! Drool!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes. I would be more than willing to pay for a friend


Flights?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No lobsters. Just enormous langoustines


Oh, well, that's okay then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Apparently no one likes dealing with “donkeys”


I do!


----------



## Lyn W

I must bid you all a goodnight now. 
Hope you all have a good start to the week, and for those who have to work - don't work too hard!
Nos Da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Baseball then?


We call it rounders. 
A good enough game.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was a no show by the PO, and no message either to postpone - so a waste of a day.


Perhaps she has gone undercover and is hiding in the shrubbery?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> But diamonds are a girls best friend [emoji6]


You're welcome to'em! 
Don't do anything for me.
But then I'm not a girl. 
wifey has a few though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wifey has lost the use of her left hand because it is weighed down by an enormous granite engagement ring


Several diamonds and citrines. 
First ring she saw at our local jeweller's. 
"Take your time", says I. "There's plenty more in the shop and lots of other shops, or we could get one made."
Two weeks and several kilometres later, she still bought that first one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wifey has lost the use of her left hand because it is weighed down by an enormous granite engagement ring


Here in Morocco, they don't go for subtlety. 
Engagement rings and wedding rings have the most enormous and brightly coloured stones on them, often a centimetre or more across and tall. . 
But usually just glass or paste!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we could separate the leg from Adam, that would free up the panda and he could still hang on to the leg.....everyone's happy!
> (Perhaps with the exception of Adam)


Nope, I'm happy to sacrifice a limb or two to keep people happy. 
I expect they regrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Exciting news! (Ok, probably just exciting to me) hubby says he should have lights back in my art room within a day or two! Yay! I might get to work on that sculpture again soon!


Let's hope so! 
Good news.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They have a historical bad reputation over baby milk in developing countries too. This isn’t a black and white issue.


They're a huge multi-national corporation. Of course they do naughty things. I expect they do naughty things here too. 
But maybe some good as well, that's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The tide is in an we are enjoying our first cuppa on the balcony
> View attachment 247214
> 
> 
> Last night’s sunset was stunning again
> View attachment 247215
> 
> View attachment 247216
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there was a field fire on the Isle of Sheppey yesterday (where we went birdwatching) We can’t see it this morning, so hopefully it is out. This is what we could see yesterday
> View attachment 247217
> 
> View attachment 247218
> 
> 
> Our children are joining us today which we are really looking forward to  Have a great weekend all.


What a lovely sunset. 
Shame about the fire, though. 
Looks very relaxing otherwise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sell the diamonds, buy the stones! Oh, I guess you’ve done that already.


Can't.
wifey wisely counts her diamonds every day.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You made a dessert out of the Wool Spider ? ? ?
> (if she exists) .



Fried legs and everything) I’m sure it’s a delicacy somewhere [emoji16]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The bacon is at the back between the mushrooms and the tomatoes.
> 
> We call blood sausage “Black Pudding” ... and I love it.
> 
> Some butchers don’t make it as a sausage. It’s made as a slab in a tray and you cut slices from it. There’s a particularly good but her in Masham (pronounced Massum) in North Yorkshire that does this. Masham is home to Theakston’s brewery - particularly good beers too, the most famous of which is a stout called Old Peculier


Mmmmm! 
Old Peculier! 
And I love black pudding, I get it from the Scottish butcher in Spain. 
Like white pudding too, but he doesn't do that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Sausage or pudding — yum! We actually had it for breakfast in London.
> Glad the bacon is there. It’s not a breakfast without bacon. Unless you’re in Morocco, or Turkey or something...


They do bacon bits in some of the supermarkets here. 
But it's very low grade stuff!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have read that it's not actually banned, just not as popular anymore.



I can certainly believe that. Ferrets naturally love to tunnel and mine are no different.. sometimes they will catch me not paying attention in the morning and try to use my pajama pants as as a play area... it’s NOT GOOD! They love it if I throw my kids pants on the floor for them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It’s the abomination of chicken sausage that needs to be banned! If you can’t make sausage out of pork then don’t bother!
> 
> EDIT
> Actually that’s not strictly true - other meats are fine in sausage ... and even quorn... but chicken is a complete waste of time!


Agreed. 
I do like some lamb and beef sausages too, and here the majority of sausages are turkey. 
If you go to the right butcher's, some of them are pretty good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> The children are going to be very unhappy with you.


Yah boo sucks to the children!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you but no thank you. You are very sweet [emoji6] for offering though.


Darn! 
Foiled again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> There is a corner 21? [emoji33]


Not a clue. 
But it's off limits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> HERE ???


No, HERE! 




Very romantic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is good that you are so satisfied living in Morocco.
> Groceries are cheap ? Lettuce too ? Most things are imported from Spain I think ?


No, I don't know about the supermarkets, but the medina produce I buy is all locally grown. 
A big lettuce is 2 Dirhams or about 18 cents of your Euro thingies. 
Potatoes 37 cents a kilo. 
Bread, 10 cents a loaf.
Etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Copenhagen!
> View attachment 247237
> 
> 2B or not 2B — that is the question.
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Er, yes, it's 2B
Now we know the answer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I would be angry too !
> 
> Phone the PO and say: He is using a knife ..... HELP !!!! and the PO will arrive immediately.
> Then say: He is using a knife and cutting my plants with it ....


Good plan, Bee!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully there will be no change and in a few years plastik bottles come to Morocco too. It is horrible waste.


Sadly, the plastic bottles are already here and rapidly replacing the glass ones. I think in a couple of years it will all be plastic. 
One step forward, two steps back. But I only buy the glass ones at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I a manky camel a male that will breed ? I think they can smell then.


They all smell! 
Really, really rank!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hmmmm, very yummy ! I like it. Do you invite me ????


Of course! 
Any time, you'd be most welcome! 
And my prices are more than reasonable!


----------



## Yvonne G

Time for evening chores and then good night all. Thank you for entertaining me. . . I enjoy reading all about your lives, especially those in other countries. (Place marker - page . . .5765)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, hey. . . you all don't have to worry about policing your posts. It's up to ME to read what I want to read. No big deal.


Just kidding, Yvonne.
I might do five days of commentary for the next cricket Test Match!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Well that just sounds like a pea-picking good time!! Thank you for the warm welcome kind sir!


Goody-goody! 
We start the cull tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Morocco is more advanced than the more developed countries when it comes to plastic.
> Good for them - they could teach the rest of the world a thing or two about recycling.


In a way. 
But it's really just that we can't afford to throw anything away that could possibly be of use to someone or saleable. 
It also means people steal manhole covers and fences to sell and anything else that isn't nailed down in triplicate. 
And then they do not put litter in bins as the streets are swept every night, so lots of stuff ends up in the drains, sewers and rivers. People leave their picnic rubbish including babies nappies at the site of their picnic. A lot of it is quite sickening. 
The villages and hard shoulders along every road for thousands of kilometres anywhere across the country are chocked with rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> That is a BRILLIANT emoji!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Mooz!
Which one?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Promised pics! I’ll do better next time but i got overloaded today.... past my bedtime folks!!


Lovely! 
Thanks for sharing! 
I'm sure somebody else will already have mentioned it, but there is definitely the reflection of A UFO in the water in one of those shots. 
Or is the UFO in the water?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> The new play pen for Pickles and Crusher ( those are my torts)


Those look really super.


----------



## Momof4

I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching. 
Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier. 

We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides. 
We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had a lovely day together yesterday and the weather was a little cooler than it has been, thank goodness. Sleeping was far more comfortable last night.
> 
> This is our hut
> View attachment 247303
> 
> 
> There’s a bedroom on the top floor, a bedroom and shower room on the middle floor where the balcony is and a small kitchen/sitting room and a toilet on the ground floor.
> 
> The ceilings are a little low for anyone over 6ft
> View attachment 247304
> 
> 
> And sunset didn’t disappoint yesterday either
> View attachment 247305
> 
> 
> We even got treated to fireworks that we could see over the bay


Another lovely location and great postcards! 
Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The previous one was one of my brilliant selfies. I’m so good at those! [emoji85][emoji23]


I thought it was excellent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not quite caught up, but I'm too tired to finish. 
Tomorrow for sure! 
280 posts to go! 
Nos da, Roommates, sleep well. 
Definitely not see you tomorrow. 
Speak then.


----------



## Moozillion

This is a question for our UK contingent: which you say is the best month to visit the UK- mainly England/Wales? [emoji636]


----------



## katieandiggy

Moozillion said:


> This is a question for our UK contingent: which you say is the best month to visit the UK- mainly England/Wales? [emoji636]



July and August are our best months weather wise, usually! But they are also the school holidays so quite busy. 
Wales you can never guarantee the weather, even in July and August it can rain, a lot. ( it rains a lot)

September can be nice, even October and it’s much less busy. 
If I had to pick a month, I would say September, once all of the children are back at school [emoji4]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Mooz!
> Which one?


 I like the one with the football best!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

katieandiggy said:


> July and August are our best months weather wise, usually! But they are also the school holidays so quite busy.
> Wales you can never guarantee the weather, even in July and August it can rain, a lot. ( it rains a lot)
> 
> September can be nice, even October and it’s much less busy.
> If I had to pick a month, I would say September, once all of the children are back at school [emoji4]


Interesting! Before asking on here, I had assumed May was the best month because I seem to have read how wonderful May in England is. But you would surely know!!! 
When are the different events that bring the Royals out where they might be seen- whether on the balcony at the palace or elsewhere?
I will confess that I'm pretty silly about wanting to see a British Royal in real life, although most likely from a great distance! Especially now that our Meghan has joined the Royal ranks!


----------



## katieandiggy

Moozillion said:


> Interesting! Before asking on here, I had assumed May was the best month because I seem to have read how wonderful May in England is. But you would surely know!!!
> When are the different events that bring the Royals out where they might be seen- whether on the balcony at the palace or elsewhere?
> I will confess that I'm pretty silly about wanting to see a British Royal in real life, although most likely from a great distance! Especially now that our Meghan has joined the Royal ranks!



May can be a nice spring month, but I’m sure this year we had snow in May. We had a really awful start to the year weather wise. 

Well I love all of the ceremonial things we have in this country and I’m lucky that my line of work allows me to be involved in it.

Beating the retreat -June 2019
Trooping the Colour June 2019
State opening of Parliament-May 2019
Changing of the Guard happens almost daily

I think beating the retreat and trooping the colour are good ones to watch.

June is the month for all pomp and pageantry!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Flights?



Only for the afternoon tea [emoji849] Associted costs are the traveller’s responsibility [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching.
> Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides.
> We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.
> View attachment 247494
> 
> 
> View attachment 247495
> 
> 
> View attachment 247496
> 
> 
> View attachment 247497



Looks like a great way to spend the day


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> This is a question for our UK contingent: which you say is the best month to visit the UK- mainly England/Wales? [emoji636]



That is a bit like saying “How long is a piece of string?”

We cannot predict our weather accurately from one week to the next - it really is that changeable - so, it really depend on what you want. 

The weather is most reliable between mid May and August, but snow has occurred in June (years-ago) and a good start to may and/or a beautiful September are not unheard of. 

Busier/ more expensive times are 

Public holidays are on Mondays - 1st Mon in May, last Mon in May and last Mon in August. 

School holidays: 
The week starting the first Mon in August
Last couple of weeks in July and the whole of August. 

We like going away 2nd or 3rd week in May to avoid the public and school holidays ... or in June


----------



## JoesMum

Phew! Caught up 

And so has Adam nearly, so hopefully the morning catchup will take a little less time soon 

My Moderator forum has a :grouphug: emoticon for a group hug. It’s a shame TFO doesn’t have this too; we’d use it a lot!



Have a good day all. I must go catch up with the laundry (it keeps running off [emoji23]) Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Outstanding stupidity and stubbornness, more like.



Outstanding nevertheless


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ....and we have Jones the Post....



And we have the Legendary Mail(wo)man on the Bike. Legendary because very few people can claim to have seen him/her, although we do occasionally—very occasionally—get the post. But the few survivors from the old generation say the Legendary Mail(wo)man on the Bike used to come every day in the (g)olden days, before the Swedish PostNord annexed PostDanmark...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That’s off the end of our dock. The fish like to swim around it at night and we like to sit outside every now and then and just watch





Lyn W said:


> I bet that is very relaxing.
> I love watching fish.



That’s a big aquarium, Heather!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, wifey may marry a smart guy in the end, but for now she's making do with me.



Hey, is there a lake near your house? Because you’re fishing for compliments...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The other one that always impressed me was when young ladies would send a nice sexy picture paperclipped to the covering letter.
> Straight in the bin!
> In Morocco, I help people with CV's and the like.
> I have honestly seen several CVs here with hobbies and interests listed including,"Sleeping,"



Oh, great hobby! Shall I put that in?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Apparently no one likes dealing with “donkeys”





Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do!



Hmmm. Smart “donkeys”?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Fried legs and everything) I’m sure it’s a delicacy somewhere [emoji16]



I guess that is the end of the Wool Spider... if she exists


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I can certainly believe that. Ferrets naturally love to tunnel and mine are no different.. sometimes they will catch me not paying attention in the morning and try to use my pajama pants as as a play area... it’s NOT GOOD! They love it if I throw my kids pants on the floor for them



 Do the kids have any say in that?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding, Yvonne.
> I might do five days of commentary for the next cricket Test Match!



Noooooooo!!!!!!! @Yvonne G - remember your super powers, please [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching.
> Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides.
> We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.
> View attachment 247494
> 
> 
> View attachment 247495
> 
> 
> View attachment 247496
> 
> 
> View attachment 247497



Soooo...it’s a tourist attraction because of people-watching opportunities? Brilliant!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> This is a question for our UK contingent: which you say is the best month to visit the UK- mainly England/Wales? [emoji636]



Aha! Adam didn’t answer our question, but looks like Bea is getting ready for a CDR world tour!!!   [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Phew! Caught up
> 
> And so has Adam nearly, so hopefully the morning catchup will take a little less time soon
> 
> My Moderator forum has a :grouphug: emoticon for a group hug. It’s a shame TFO doesn’t have this too; we’d use it a lot!
> View attachment 247516
> 
> 
> Have a good day all. I must go catch up with the laundry (it keeps running off [emoji23]) Not see you later



That’s a cute one! Good morning, Linda!
P.S. Hug!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you and hope you are well today! It’s been such a busy weekend and hard for me to keep up with all the posts.


It is Monday, so my least favorite day of the week  Oh well, hopefully it is not too long of a day. Shame, the posts should hopefully settle down once Adam has fully caught up, as it will be normal responses to current posts being posted.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates!


Love the new Avatar.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, if you still need 'em.


Well share with the rest of us. We could all use a refresher just in case it is needed.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps she has gone undercover and is hiding in the shrubbery?


Hmmm, if only that were true. Maybe Lyn should become a policewoman and then she could just write them up herself.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're welcome to'em!
> Don't do anything for me.
> But then I'm not a girl.
> wifey has a few though.


The one and only little diamond that I ever owned was in my engagement ring, which was stolen while I was pregnant with Jarrod. My hands had swelled up so I took it off and kept it in my purse which was then stolen. I have never replaced it though.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're a huge multi-national corporation. Of course they do naughty things. I expect they do naughty things here too.
> But maybe some good as well, that's all I'm trying to say.


I left this one well alone after a few posts, too much tension involved and not worth fighting over with my friends.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can certainly believe that. Ferrets naturally love to tunnel and mine are no different.. sometimes they will catch me not paying attention in the morning and try to use my pajama pants as as a play area... it’s NOT GOOD! They love it if I throw my kids pants on the floor for them


Oh boy, they would then love my house. My kids pants and tops and and and are always on their bedroom floors.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps she has gone undercover and is hiding in the shrubbery?


Hope not! I thought the rustling was cats and threw a bucket of water over the shrubs!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Time for evening chores and then good night all. Thank you for entertaining me. . . I enjoy reading all about your lives, especially those in other countries. (Place marker - page . . .5765)


Always a pleasure Yvonne, Come back anytime


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Several diamonds and citrines.
> First ring she saw at our local jeweller's.
> "Take your time", says I. "There's plenty more in the shop and lots of other shops, or we could get one made."
> Two weeks and several kilometres later, she still bought that first one.


...always the way with us girls - shop around then go back to the first!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a way.
> But it's really just that we can't afford to throw anything away that could possibly be of use to someone or saleable.
> It also means people steal manhole covers and fences to sell and anything else that isn't nailed down in triplicate.
> And then they do not put litter in bins as the streets are swept every night, so lots of stuff ends up in the drains, sewers and rivers. People leave their picnic rubbish including babies nappies at the site of their picnic. A lot of it is quite sickening.
> The villages and hard shoulders along every road for thousands of kilometres anywhere across the country are chocked with rubbish.


That is not so good. Breeding grounds for germs. Just shows you everything is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Mooz!
> Which one?


Both


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching.
> Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides.
> We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.
> View attachment 247494
> 
> 
> View attachment 247495
> 
> 
> View attachment 247496
> 
> 
> View attachment 247497


Looks like a great outing. And those pics from the Ferris Wheel are awesome.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In a way.
> But it's really just that we can't afford to throw anything away that could possibly be of use to someone or saleable.
> It also means people steal manhole covers and fences to sell and anything else that isn't nailed down in triplicate.
> And then they do not put litter in bins as the streets are swept every night, so lots of stuff ends up in the drains, sewers and rivers. People leave their picnic rubbish including babies nappies at the site of their picnic. A lot of it is quite sickening.
> The villages and hard shoulders along every road for thousands of kilometres anywhere across the country are chocked with rubbish.


Oh dear - not the environmentally friendly haven I was imaging.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Phew! Caught up
> 
> And so has Adam nearly, so hopefully the morning catchup will take a little less time soon
> 
> My Moderator forum has a :grouphug: emoticon for a group hug. It’s a shame TFO doesn’t have this too; we’d use it a lot!
> View attachment 247516
> 
> 
> Have a good day all. I must go catch up with the laundry (it keeps running off [emoji23]) Not see you later


I wouldn't mind if my laundry ran away. Although I just wish that they would start making clothes that are dirt and stain resistant. So no matter what, your clothes would stay clean and smell nice all the time ...oh and of course wrinkle free (unless it is designed to have wrinkles).


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching.
> Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides.
> We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.
> View attachment 247494
> 
> 
> View attachment 247495
> 
> 
> View attachment 247496
> 
> 
> View attachment 247497


Looks like a good time was had by all, but those rides are too scary for me too!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> This is a question for our UK contingent: which you say is the best month to visit the UK- mainly England/Wales? [emoji636]


It depends which season you like really.
I would say May/June as you are likely to get some good weather even when the climate is back to normal.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope not! I thought the rustling was cats and threw a bucket of water over the shrubs!


A free bath, Lucky PO.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> The one and only little diamond that I ever owned was in my engagement ring, which was stolen while I was pregnant with Jarrod. My hands had swelled up so I took it off and kept it in my purse which was then stolen. I have never replaced it though.


That's a shame! I hate losing sentimental things (fortunately not had had anything stolen like that though - that's worse)


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I wouldn't mind if my laundry ran away. Although I just wish that they would start making clothes that are dirt and stain resistant. So no matter what, your clothes would stay clean and smell nice all the time ...oh and of course wrinkle free (unless it is designed to have wrinkles).


You could become naturists - they don't have to worry about all that!
Although I don't think the wrinkle free bit would last forever!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, quite a mundane rather than manic Monday here for me.
Lola has had his soak - a lovely long one with all 4 legs stretched out as far as possible.
He's strutting about but not touched his food yet.
So off out weed walking again - quite hard to find good dandies as it's been so dry, but I know a good place for plantains.

I was hoping PO would ring again to get it over with.
The longer it goes on the less sure I am that I've done the right thing and wonder how neighbours will retaliate - which they surely will!
Anyway I'll cross that bridge when I come to it - talking of which I'd better go cross my local one for my weeds.
See you later and have a good day
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Annddddd I have now caught up again. Sjoe it is hard work (NOT). I love it when there are lots of posts and the CDR has been busy. Makes my life a little less boring.
It is windy and cold here in the Cape. With a new week to look forward to. Still haven't won the lottery, so got to carry on working for now. That Lottery is going to be mine one day......eventually. In ten days my Eldest (Liam) will be turning 20. It is actually very strange to know that he will be twenty, as I tend to think of my boys as being my babies still. But they do need to grow up at some point I suppose. 

And it is time to make some enquiries and or comments again I think:
@Bee62 - How are the lambs doing by the way, they must be getting really big by now. 
@DE42 - Please let us know when you are back online and how you are doing? We still worry especially since we have not heard from you in a while
@ZEROPILOT - So nice to have you pop in again recently and very happy that your Mom was having a good day. How are you feeling lately.
@Moozillion - Thank you so much for the update about Jacques, although you should tell him that it is a rule that you have to try food at least once before you turn your nose up at it. And How is little Elsa doing lately. Some photo's would be nice.
@Yvonne G - So glad we can entertain you with our lives, and will endevour to carry on doing so. Did you ever sort out your cat peeing porblem btw?
@Gillian Moore - Was lovely to not see you in the CDR. Please do it more often, you are part of the family and we miss you.
@Maro2Bear - Hi Mark Adam is nearly at the end of his catch up, so you can come back again, hopefully with some lovely new pics that will set a nice and relaxing mood.
@Toddrickfl1 - Your Majesty you only have 11 days left to enjoy being at the top. How is your Dad's rehab going? And how are Snap and Murphy doing?
@Kristoff - I love your sense of humour please don't ever stop being you. Any new interesting Geocatches found lately?
@JoesMum - I seriously do not know where you get all your energy from. You are a wonder woman. Only a few more days and then it is off to MOM.
@EllieMay - Looks like Linda has some competition in the energy department. You sure are one busy lady as well. I love reading your posts about your place and animals. Thank you so much .
@Bambam1989 - Please when you do get into your ART room again post a pic of your sculture as it is before you start again on it, so we can see a before pic and an after pic. Clunker is just adorable thanks for including pics on his update thread.
@Dipa - How is your little star doing? And is it still very hot where you are?
@rjamesbeasley - How's Life treating you? Have you shown us a pic of your babies yet? I can't remember.
@mrnewberry - Thank you for that gorgeous pic of your little ones. They are beautiful. But how about sharing some pics of your other passions as well. I would love to see a pic or two of your bird and the knives that you make.
@Momof4 - How are you feeling today? All better I hope. And we haven't heard any updates on your new tort that joined your family last month. How is it settling in. Much Happier than it was at your sisters I hope.
@Lyn W - I really really hope that the Police woman makes it round to your neighbours so that they can sort them out. Did Lola behave over the weekend and has the little doggie gone back yet?
@Tidgy's Dad - And last but not least. Welcome Back Adam, we are all very happy that you are back. The CDR is just not the same without you. Although we did try, and we even managed to welcome some new members relatively decently while you were gone.

Now to sit back and enjoy the response posts coming in.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You could become naturists - they don't have to worry about all that!
> Although I don't think the wrinkle free bit would last forever!!


Probably not...re the wrinkle free. And Lol, I am not comfortable enough to ever do that. Now if I could change how that looked on a daily basis, then maybe...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, quite a mundane rather than manic Monday here for me.
> Lola has had his soak - a lovely long one with all 4 legs stretched out as far as possible.
> He's strutting about but not touched his food yet.
> So off out weed walking again - quite hard to find good dandies as it's been so dry, but I know a good place for plantains.
> 
> I was hoping PO would ring again to get it over with.
> The longer it goes on the less sure I am that I've done the right thing and wonder how neighbours will retaliate - which they surely will!
> Anyway I'll cross that bridge when I come to it - talking of which I'd better go cross my local one for my weeds.
> See you later and have a good day
> TTFN


Never second guess your decissions. That is when things go wrong. And besides how are you supposed to get them to stop.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The one and only little diamond that I ever owned was in my engagement ring, which was stolen while I was pregnant with Jarrod. My hands had swelled up so I took it off and kept it in my purse which was then stolen. I have never replaced it though.



Shame  Mom’s and grandma’s jewelry were stolen, and I’m still sad. They had a great value for me as a memory.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hope not! I thought the rustling was cats and threw a bucket of water over the shrubs!



Knowing your neighbors, pretending to be a shrub in your garden could be the most dangerous work in the world!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Shame  Mom’s and grandma’s jewelry were stolen, and I’m still sad. They had a great value for me as a memory.


Pretty much why I did not replace it. As it was my engagement ring and you can't replace that.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Several diamonds and citrines.
> First ring she saw at our local jeweller's.
> "Take your time", says I. "There's plenty more in the shop and lots of other shops, or we could get one made."
> Two weeks and several kilometres later, she still bought that first one.


Hmm sounds natural for a wife to me. I would have done the same ! When you at once fell in love with someone or something you don`t look at other ( things ). LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can't.
> wifey wisely counts her diamonds every day.


I would do the same living together with you. She knows you well....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Fried legs and everything) I’m sure it’s a delicacy somewhere [emoji16]


When you can eat crabs you might eat spiders too. Maybe the wool spiders are a little bit woolly ?( if she exist )


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmmmm!
> Old Peculier!
> And I love black pudding, I get it from the Scottish butcher in Spain.
> Like white pudding too, but he doesn't do that.


What is white pudding ? Brain or testicles ? Or both together ?????


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I can certainly believe that. Ferrets naturally love to tunnel and mine are no different.. sometimes they will catch me not paying attention in the morning and try to use my pajama pants as as a play area... it’s NOT GOOD! They love it if I throw my kids pants on the floor for them


Interesting ! So you think it is not so bad for them to hide in trousers ? But when in the trousers still are legs and more ? Do they like this too ? I ask because you know your animals well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very romantic!


FUNNY !!!!!

Or in German language ??? @Lyn W


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What is white pudding ? Brain or testicles ? Or both together ?????



Think weisswurst. Or boudin blanc in France

It’s like a black pudding without the blood that makes it black. The British version contains pork meat or liver, oatmeal and suet.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks, Mooz!
> Which one?


*BOTH !!!!*


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I don't know about the supermarkets, but the medina produce I buy is all locally grown.
> A big lettuce is 2 Dirhams or about 18 cents of your Euro thingies.
> Potatoes 37 cents a kilo.
> Bread, 10 cents a loaf.
> Etc.


That is really cheap.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Thanks for sharing!
> I'm sure somebody else will already have mentioned it, but there is definitely the reflection of A UFO in the water in one of those shots.
> Or is the UFO in the water?


The lake Heather lives on is an official UFO station. There is much UFO traffic every night.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Think weisswurst. Or boudin blanc in France
> 
> It’s like a black pudding without the blood that makes it black. The British version contains pork meat or liver, oatmeal and suet.


That`s what Germans call "Weisswurst"  Mostly fat, a little bit meat and a few yummy herbs. Taste very delicious but it is pure fat.... ( Hip gold )
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weisswurst


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not quite caught up, but I'm too tired to finish.
> Tomorrow for sure!
> 280 posts to go!
> Nos da, Roommates, sleep well.
> Definitely not see you tomorrow.
> Speak then.


YEAH, tomorrow you will reach the goal ! Exhausted ????
Welcome back Adam. Glad to speak to you in real time then....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> That`s what Germans call "Weisswurst"  Mostly fat, a little bit meat and a few yummy herbs. Taste very delicious but it is pure fat.... ( Hip gold )
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weisswurst



That’s what I thought. French Boudin Blanc and Weisswurst both seemed very similar to me.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Phew! Caught up
> 
> And so has Adam nearly, so hopefully the morning catchup will take a little less time soon
> 
> My Moderator forum has a :grouphug: emoticon for a group hug. It’s a shame TFO doesn’t have this too; we’d use it a lot!
> View attachment 247516
> 
> 
> Have a good day all. I must go catch up with the laundry (it keeps running off [emoji23]) Not see you later


Have a good day too !
I have some proposals for "group hug" pics...... What do you think about them ?
1.



2.





3.





4.
One for John @johnandjade





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Do the kids have any say in that?



Lmao!!!! JUST THE PANTS[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It is Monday, so my least favorite day of the week  Oh well, hopefully it is not too long of a day. Shame, the posts should hopefully settle down once Adam has fully caught up, as it will be normal responses to current posts being posted.



Keeps things interesting
Happy Monday.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Aha! Adam didn’t answer our question, but looks like Bea is getting ready for a CDR world tour!!!   [emoji173]️



Hubby and I are planning for a visit to the UK, but must pay off some debt first. The current projected date is sometime in 2021. Three years is longer than I’d like to wait, but Reality must be acknowledged! [emoji636]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love the new Avatar.


 It is an old pic of Kristoff I think ?
I love it too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Both


SNAP !


----------



## EllieMay

I am simply amazed at the knowledge I just gained by reading your “summaries”... I also love reading everyone’s posts. Your a very sweet lady!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, if only that were true. Maybe Lyn should become a policewoman and then she could just write them up herself.


Oh no ! When Lyn is a policewoman she gets introduced in every neighbour quarrel in the whole town. That`ll be too much for her I think ..


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Interesting ! So you think it is not so bad for them to hide in trousers ? But when in the trousers still are legs and more ? Do they like this too ? I ask because you know your animals well.



I think they have a ball playing in trousers.. but it’s definitely a better situation if there are no people in said trousers.. mine think it’s hilarious if they can catch me unaware and get me on the run.. to me, it’s not so funny!! They have the personalities of a fun loving child.. there is never harm intended and in their mind it is just play play play play..


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Have a good day too !
> I have some proposals for "group hug" pics...... What do you think about them ?
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 247531
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> One for John @johnandjade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.



Number 10!

Or, failing that, number 9


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> Thanks for sharing!
> I'm sure somebody else will already have mentioned it, but there is definitely the reflection of A UFO in the water in one of those shots.
> Or is the UFO in the water?



It’s the monster green light under the water Fish love it!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goody-goody!
> We start the cull tomorrow!



I’m looking forward to our time together... but maybe it would be better served engaging in a more likeable hobby????[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Have a good day too !
> I have some proposals for "group hug" pics...... What do you think about them ?
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 247531
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> One for John @johnandjade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.



#6!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Annddddd I have now caught up again. Sjoe it is hard work (NOT). I love it when there are lots of posts and the CDR has been busy. Makes my life a little less boring.
> It is windy and cold here in the Cape. With a new week to look forward to. Still haven't won the lottery, so got to carry on working for now. That Lottery is going to be mine one day......eventually. In ten days my Eldest (Liam) will be turning 20. It is actually very strange to know that he will be twenty, as I tend to think of my boys as being my babies still. But they do need to grow up at some point I suppose.
> 
> And it is time to make some enquiries and or comments again I think:
> @Bee62 - How are the lambs doing by the way, they must be getting really big by now.
> @DE42 - Please let us know when you are back online and how you are doing? We still worry especially since we have not heard from you in a while
> @ZEROPILOT - So nice to have you pop in again recently and very happy that your Mom was having a good day. How are you feeling lately.
> @Moozillion - Thank you so much for the update about Jacques, although you should tell him that it is a rule that you have to try food at least once before you turn your nose up at it. And How is little Elsa doing lately. Some photo's would be nice.
> @Yvonne G - So glad we can entertain you with our lives, and will endevour to carry on doing so. Did you ever sort out your cat peeing porblem btw?
> @Gillian Moore - Was lovely to not see you in the CDR. Please do it more often, you are part of the family and we miss you.
> @Maro2Bear - Hi Mark Adam is nearly at the end of his catch up, so you can come back again, hopefully with some lovely new pics that will set a nice and relaxing mood.
> @Toddrickfl1 - Your Majesty you only have 11 days left to enjoy being at the top. How is your Dad's rehab going? And how are Snap and Murphy doing?
> @Kristoff - I love your sense of humour please don't ever stop being you. Any new interesting Geocatches found lately?
> @JoesMum - I seriously do not know where you get all your energy from. You are a wonder woman. Only a few more days and then it is off to MOM.
> @EllieMay - Looks like Linda has some competition in the energy department. You sure are one busy lady as well. I love reading your posts about your place and animals. Thank you so much .
> @Bambam1989 - Please when you do get into your ART room again post a pic of your sculture as it is before you start again on it, so we can see a before pic and an after pic. Clunker is just adorable thanks for including pics on his update thread.
> @Dipa - How is your little star doing? And is it still very hot where you are?
> @rjamesbeasley - How's Life treating you? Have you shown us a pic of your babies yet? I can't remember.
> @mrnewberry - Thank you for that gorgeous pic of your little ones. They are beautiful. But how about sharing some pics of your other passions as well. I would love to see a pic or two of your bird and the knives that you make.
> @Momof4 - How are you feeling today? All better I hope. And we haven't heard any updates on your new tort that joined your family last month. How is it settling in. Much Happier than it was at your sisters I hope.
> @Lyn W - I really really hope that the Police woman makes it round to your neighbours so that they can sort them out. Did Lola behave over the weekend and has the little doggie gone back yet?
> @Tidgy's Dad - And last but not least. Welcome Back Adam, we are all very happy that you are back. The CDR is just not the same without you. Although we did try, and we even managed to welcome some new members relatively decently while you were gone.
> 
> Now to sit back and enjoy the response posts coming in.


Wow ! Soooo many questions to soooo many roommates. Well done Carol.
In my case, sad and good news. One lamb died a few weeks ago. The dark one. It was the "black sheep" from the beginning on. The other developed well and is nearly as big as her mother. I have to take new pics.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> #6!!!!


Okay you vote for Nr. 6


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Number 10!
> 
> Or, failing that, number 9


YEah, number 10 is my favorite too. Yummy turtle / tortoise group hugs and after the hug you`ll eat the whole group.... Yummy hugs !


----------



## rjamesbeasley

When you say my "babies" do you mean the plants?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I think they have a ball playing in trousers.. but it’s definitely a better situation if there are no people in said trousers.. mine think it’s hilarious if they can catch me unaware and get me on the run.. to me, it’s not so funny!! They have the personalities of a fun loving child.. there is never harm intended and in their mind it is just play play play play..


Okay. It is lovely when an animal wants only to play the whole day long. I know them as little funny "clowns" too.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> When you say my "babies" do you mean the plants?


To whom do you speak ? Which post do you mean ?
Do you know how to quote a post ? It`ll be easier to answer when we know which post you mean.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62 said:


> To whom do you speak ? Which post do you mean ?
> Do you know how to quote a post ? It`ll be easier to answer when we know which post you mean.


Your catching up post Sabine, you asked if I'd shown pictures of my babies?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course!
> Any time, you'd be most welcome!
> And my prices are more than reasonable!


PRICES ? You take money from your guest ? Bad boy ! Now I am offended !


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Your catching up post Sabine, you asked if I'd shown pictures of my babies?


Oh sorry ! When I say babies I mean tortoises or turtles.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry ! When I say babies I mean tortoises or turtles.


I only have one tort, Merlin, I can post a pic if you would like?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching.
> Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides.
> We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.
> View attachment 247494
> 
> 
> View attachment 247495
> 
> 
> View attachment 247496
> 
> 
> View attachment 247497


It looks overcrowded there.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> I only have one tort, Merlin, I can post a pic if you would like?


Yes I like to see pics of Merlin ( the wizard ? ) and sorry again for not remembering that you only have one tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So which one do you prefer — Heather or EllieMay?


That is the question! 
(Not 2B or not 2B to be blunt)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Lovely pics!
> Did you know you have an alien spacecraft or pod at the bottom of the lake?
> Reminds me of the film Cocoon
> Sleep well.


I knew someone else would pick up on that!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

A wizard because the third photo was where I found him one day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll look after them and sneak them all back into the sea.


Mind you, I think @Moozillion 's ghost shrimps are setting up a thriving community. 
They seem to be pretty safe sharing with Jacques.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching.
> Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides.
> We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.
> View attachment 247494
> 
> 
> View attachment 247495
> 
> 
> View attachment 247496
> 
> 
> View attachment 247497


Oh my lordy. . . just look at all those people!!!! I'm getting the heebie jeebies just looking at it!


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> A wizard because the third photo was where I found him one day!
> View attachment 247542
> View attachment 247543
> View attachment 247544
> View attachment 247545


Oh well climbed young Merlin. Joe was a master step climber. He loved nothing more than to tackle the steps into our house given half a chance. It was a bit of a shock one day when I had answered the front door and got rammed in the ankle by a tort that definteoy shouldn't have made it that far!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The animal must be killed by having it's throat cut with a very sharp knife whilst appropriate prayers of thanks are made. The animal is then strung up so as much blood as possible can drain from the carcass. That's it in a nutshell, at least here.
> A friend of mine is a British Muslim from Leeds. She came to Morocco and tasted her first ever McDonalds as thy're Halal here, but aren't in most of the UK so she'd never been able to have one. Travel to Morocco to have a burger!
> Leeds United are playing their first game of the new football season this afternoon. We will both be watching with interest.


Well Leeds were excellent and won 3-1 against Stoke City, one of the favourites for Promotion. 
But lets not get too carried away, we had an excellent start last season and then, after a couple of months, lost a game and went to pieces.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Annddddd I have now caught up again. Sjoe it is hard work (NOT). I love it when there are lots of posts and the CDR has been busy. Makes my life a little less boring.
> It is windy and cold here in the Cape. With a new week to look forward to. Still haven't won the lottery, so got to carry on working for now. That Lottery is going to be mine one day......eventually. In ten days my Eldest (Liam) will be turning 20. It is actually very strange to know that he will be twenty, as I tend to think of my boys as being my babies still. But they do need to grow up at some point I suppose.
> 
> @Lyn W - I really really hope that the Police woman makes it round to your neighbours so that they can sort them out. Did Lola behave over the weekend and has the little doggie gone back yet?
> 
> Now to sit back and enjoy the response posts coming in.


Thanks for asking Carol, I don't know how you remember everything!!
Lola had his usual weekend not eating much and is still very active, but has been feeding himself today 
He is currently tucking in to some lovely fresh ribbon plantains - all hand picked and individually washed and soaked and served on a slate platter! 
Michelyn Star stuff!!!
The pooch is back with owners and is a real cutie and not at all aggressive towards Lola - but no chances were taken as I know all too well that could change in a heartbeat!  He didn't really take any notice of him at all.
Now may not be the right time for me to have a dog though.
No PO still.
Hope you are having a good day in spite of work and the weather.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G - So glad we can entertain you with our lives, and will endevour to carry on doing so. Did you ever sort out your cat peeing porblem btw?



Are you talking about the cat peeing on my evaporative cooler? It happens on and off all the time. Anytime a cat decides to go up on the roof. Right now there is no cat pee smell. If only I could figure out how to keep them off the roof.


----------



## Moozillion

I vote for Group Hug #9!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is really funny. Tidgy playing football. How good is she ?


She tends to kick the ball away and then loses interest. 
She's a little afraid of balls moving but is quite good at dead ball situations and penalties.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Knowing your neighbors, pretending to be a shrub in your garden could be the most dangerous work in the world!


Yes it is - she could get the chop !!!
I wonder if pruning a PO is an offence!


----------



## Moozillion

We don’t see a lot of Elsa these days because it’s so dang HOT! She is a very smart girl, and comes out to eat a little in the morning and evening, but mostly estivates. I’m trying to follow her example but the household chores don’t seem to get done when I estivate...[emoji38]


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Have a good day too !
> I have some proposals for "group hug" pics...... What do you think about them ?
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 247531
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> One for John @johnandjade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.


I like #s 4,6 and 9


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> So which one do you prefer — Heather or EllieMay?



I don’t have a preference... but if you all start calling me Heather, I may feel guilty until I get everyone’s real names in sync with usernames[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> A wizard because the third photo was where I found him one day!
> View attachment 247542
> View attachment 247543
> View attachment 247544
> View attachment 247545


Thank you for the pics. Merlin is a beauty.
Hermann`s tortoises are excellent climbers. It suprises me not where he proudly sits.
Unfortunately they sometimes get lost when they climb out of an outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I are planning for a visit to the UK, but must pay off some debt first. The current projected date is sometime in 2021. Three years is longer than I’d like to wait, but Reality must be acknowledged! [emoji636]


By then Bea climate change might have really kicked in, so you may want to come in Dec or Jan for comfortable weather and to avoid the heat of our spring and summer! 
or we could be going through an ice age


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It is an old pic of Kristoff I think ?
> I love it too.



It is. Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello, handsome! I don’t believe we have met...


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I think they have a ball playing in trousers..


I think they definitely had one or two in the ferret legging contest!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> This one is beautiful with all its colors.


Better than diamonds. 
And rarer too!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Soooo many questions to soooo many roommates. Well done Carol.
> In my case, sad and good news. One lamb died a few weeks ago. The dark one. It was the "black sheep" from the beginning on. The other developed well and is nearly as big as her mother. I have to take new pics.



Sorry to hear about the black one!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I think they definitely had one or two in the ferret legging contest!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] (laughing so hard I’m snorting!!!)


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! When Lyn is a policewoman she gets introduced in every neighbour quarrel in the whole town. That`ll be too much for her I think ..


I don't like confrontations so I wouldn't make a good PO.
Mind you - they may behave better if they see the uniform on the washing like and think I've joined up


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hubby and I are planning for a visit to the UK, but must pay off some debt first. The current projected date is sometime in 2021. Three years is longer than I’d like to wait, but Reality must be acknowledged! [emoji636]



It would be amazing if you could also see a couple of roommates! Exciting plans and well worth the wait! [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Soooo many questions to soooo many roommates. Well done Carol.
> In my case, sad and good news. One lamb died a few weeks ago. The dark one. It was the "black sheep" from the beginning on. The other developed well and is nearly as big as her mother. I have to take new pics.


That's a shame for the black sheep  but glad the other is thriving


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's because you lived near a nuclear power station for so long.


Indeed I did! 
Hinkley Point on the Somerset coast near Bridgwater. 
When I was a lad I collected fossils on the beach by it, dug under the security fences and collected alongside the cooling pipes. 
My wonderful Great Uncle Ken used to work there and I remember his metal framed glasses glowing slightly in the dark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Finally caught up !
> *I wish all my roommates a lovely, happy Sunday.*
> Today it is a little bit cooler outside ( 25 C ) and torts are out again. When it was so hot I kept them indoors. I have fear they could overheat in the sun. Now shelled big babies playing outside. Look:


Lovely! 
Hungry little things!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed I did!
> Hinkley Point on the Somerset coast near Bridgwater.
> When I was a lad I collected fossils on the beach by it, dug under the security fences and collected alongside the cooling pipes.
> My wonderful Great Uncle Ken used to work there and I remember his metal framed glasses glowing slightly in the dark!


Did your uncle have superpowers?!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Are you talking about the cat peeing on my evaporative cooler? It happens on and off all the time. Anytime a cat decides to go up on the roof. Right now there is no cat pee smell. If only I could figure out how to keep them off the roof.


Take away their ladder?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Lyn W said:


> Take away their ladder?


Stop putting cat food up there?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It would be amazing if you could also see a couple of roommates! Exciting plans and well worth the wait! [emoji173]️


Wouldn't it just. The sooner I know dates then the sooner I can stop JoesDad filling up my diary!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed I did!
> Hinkley Point on the Somerset coast near Bridgwater.
> When I was a lad I collected fossils on the beach by it, dug under the security fences and collected alongside the cooling pipes.
> My wonderful Great Uncle Ken used to work there and I remember his metal framed glasses glowing slightly in the dark!


My Dad worked there too before moving to head office in Bristol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> If our bin collectors would pick up the mess it would not be a problem. But they refuse to, so it stays behind and you must clean it up yourself and sit with it for another week.


The donkey man and two donkeys go first and pick up the majority of the stuff. 
He uses two big pieces of stiff card to pick up the dirt and rubbish that's lying about. 
About twenty minutes later, they're followed by two street cleaners, usually women, with palm leaf brooms and a cart who remove every last scrap, cigarette end and broken bit of rock! The whole street is spotless! Until the kids go to school!


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Did your uncle have superpowers?!


No - he should have gone to XraySpecsavers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yes! We can buy them on the stalk here. I fed the tops to Joe


We used to grow them, back in Somerset. 
I remember the pain of freezy fingers as I used to have to go and pick them on icy mornings. They're very hard to snap off in the cold.
(the sprouts, not my frozen fingers.)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Take away their ladder?





rjamesbeasley said:


> Stop putting cat food up there?



Remove the roof? 
Just brainstorming...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> So nice of them to send you those fossils.


I have been sent more than twenty parcels this year! 
The generosity is incredible! 
Six more en route or will be soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> When?


Last year?
I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hooraayyy!!
> That didn't take you as long as I thought it would
> You must have been reading (not rocking) around the clock for the past few days.


I think about a week, 8 to 10 hours a day!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The donkey man and two donkeys go first and pick up the majority of the stuff.
> He uses two big pieces of stiff card to pick up the dirt and rubbish that's lying about.
> About twenty minutes later, they're followed by two street cleaners, usually women, with palm leaf brooms and a cart who remove every last scrap, cigarette end and broken bit of rock! The whole street is spotless! Until the kids go to school!


That must be back breaking work!
My sister who lives opposite a hospital entrance has a constant battle about the litter left on the road by staff and patients 
(No smoking in any hospital ground now so they stand on the roadside)
Anyway one day as she walked past some road sweepers she pointed out that there were some beer cans in a small ditch near the entrance. 
They told her that she would have to ring the office because they aren't allowed to bend more than 45 degrees to pick anything up!
Health and safety gone mad along with no pride in their work no wonder this country is going to the dogs!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been sent more than twenty parcels this year!
> The generosity is incredible!
> Six more en route or will be soon!


......that will be their kids for you to babysit for the summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I find the rain waters it down too much.
> Can't beat a nice soup on a winter's day.


Beating it is as silly as putting rain in it, quite frankly. 
You could beat it, but I expect it would fly everywhere, especially with added rain.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Remove the roof?
> Just brainstorming...


Move their trampoline further away?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Huh. Thats insane!!


Last year, a student did it on a bus, 'cos he couldn't find work. 
It happens a lot in Tunisia. 
That's what started the 'Arab Spring'.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> How awful!
> Why would someone do that to themselves?
> Terrible for him and for the shop staff and customers there.


As Carol said, they're insane. 
And just feel they have nothing to live for.
Sometimes they're trying to get attention for whatever their social problems are so that they can help others.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last year, a student did it on a bus, 'cos he couldn't find work.
> It happens a lot in Tunisia.
> That's what started the 'Arab Spring'.



Very extreme action to take.
For those like me not familiar with Arab Spring I found this article:
*The event that sparked the Arab Spring
Rallies have marked the first anniversary of the event that triggered the Arab Spring uprisings.

Young Tunisian Mohamed Bouazizi set himself on fire after he was banned from selling fruit to earn a living.

His extreme act sparked the first open protests against the Tunisian government, which in turn set off demonstrations around the Arab world.

While Tunisia and Libya are making some progress, protests and violence continue in the Egyptian capital Cairo. The BBC's Jon Donnison reports.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It was going to be 10p a day so I must owe you about 70p?
> The cheque will be in the post


Thanks. 
That's 2 kilos of red onions, excellent!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> That's 2 kilos of red onions, excellent!


I'll round it up to a £1 - you can almost have 3 kilos then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I guess the (relatively) few posts is a testament to that!
> We went to the Copenhagen Opera Festival (expensive, slightly underwhelming, but still interesting) and then to a Butterfly House in the Botanical Garden.
> View attachment 247361


Wow! 
I love butterflies!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Phew! Caught up
> 
> And so has Adam nearly, so hopefully the morning catchup will take a little less time soon
> 
> My Moderator forum has a :grouphug: emoticon for a group hug. It’s a shame TFO doesn’t have this too; we’d use it a lot!
> View attachment 247516
> 
> 
> Have a good day all. I must go catch up with the laundry (it keeps running off [emoji23]) Not see you later



How cute!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Makes sense! My daughter would love that book!


It's actually really interesting and cleverly written. 
And has a few pages and photographs of the science at the back, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Nice. Thank you. They were very comforting.


HUG! 
HUG
HUGGEDY HUG HUG
HUG


----------



## Momof4

@CarolM
I’m fine, it was a 24 hour thing that just disappeared.
Buddy is doing great! 
He has turned out to be quit the eater! As soon as he sees me he runs up to me like a dog. 

I really need to start thinking about a bigger garden to grow their food. 
The summer months are too hot. It this fall I can plant. I’m kinda relying on store greens at the moment and I run out all the time! 

Especially with this Sulcata who is about 40lbs now.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Shame  Mom’s and grandma’s jewelry were stolen, and I’m still sad. They had a great value for me as a memory.



That is so sad. Heartless people suck!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....and we have Jones the Post....


Of course, I remember him well! 
How is he?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Thank you. I am a little bit dizzy because of your hugs but feeling great !


HUG! 
HUG 
HUGGEDY HUG HUG 
HUG


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's how my Mum used to scrub our floors too.
> I can still see her on her hands and knees with her bucket, scrubbing brush and cloth,
> Our kitchen floor was always spotless - she ended up with a bad back too.


I've got to do a room tomorrow. 
Can't say I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I meant to amend this post - it was actually in Australia (not USA as posted) and they are bull sharks.
> Have a look at Chris Packham's Nature's Weirdest Events


It's okay, now I understand. 
I do know of this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I can certainly believe that. Ferrets naturally love to tunnel and mine are no different.. sometimes they will catch me not paying attention in the morning and try to use my pajama pants as as a play area... it’s NOT GOOD! They love it if I throw my kids pants on the floor for them


So your kids are basically running around with no pants 'cos the ferrets are in them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I took my son, his friend & my sister in law to Venice Beach Ca. I’m not sure if you guys have heard of it but it’s a tourist attraction for sure!! It’s actually really dirty there but it makes for good people watching.
> Then, about 2 miles away from there, is the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> We did a lot of walking and rode the Ferris wheel. My son doesn’t like roller coasters at all so no other rides.
> We got the best pic from the Ferris wheel.
> View attachment 247494
> 
> 
> View attachment 247495
> 
> 
> View attachment 247496
> 
> 
> View attachment 247497


I've heard of Venice Beach, of course, isn't it supposed to be home to The Body Beautiful, whatever that might be?
I didn't know it was dirty, though.
And though I enjoy people watching it looks a bit too busy for me.
Looks like you had a good time, though.
Splendid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> This is a question for our UK contingent: which you say is the best month to visit the UK- mainly England/Wales? [emoji636]


July or August. 
Usually, this is the only chance you'll have of getting more than one day of sunshine per month. 
This year has been an exception.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Of course, I remember him well!
> How is he?


Getting on a bit now - doing his rounds on a mobility scooter these days. 
The post is usually a week late and delivered to the wrong address owing to his failing eyesight but you have to admire him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Only for the afternoon tea [emoji849] Associted costs are the traveller’s responsibility [emoji1]


Oh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hey, is there a lake near your house? Because you’re fishing for compliments...


But of coarse..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh, great hobby! Shall I put that in?


They also often put, "Eating", and "My family" 
Another one is "Reading". When you ask what was the last book they read, they go blank.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> I’m fine, it was a 24 hour thing that just disappeared.
> Buddy is doing great!
> He has turned out to be quit the eater! As soon as he sees me he runs up to me like a dog.
> 
> I really need to start thinking about a bigger garden to grow their food.
> The summer months are too hot. It this fall I can plant. I’m kinda relying on store greens at the moment and I run out all the time!
> 
> Especially with this Sulcata who is about 40lbs now.


For the first time in ages Lola haas eaten all his food - all by himself !!!!
2 bags of store salad mixes and a large helping of ribbon plantains - I'm amazed and I have run out of food for him too.
I stopped buying so much in, because he wasn't eating it and I was throwing a lot away but he has caught me out today.
I am going to have to pop to the shops and make a detour to get some more plantains.
Will try him on some vine leaves he hasn't liked them much before but he may take them now.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola has for the first time in ages eaten all his food - all by himself !!!!
> 2 bags of store salad mixes and a large helping of ribbon plantains - I'm amazed and I have run out of food for him too.
> I stopped buying so much in, because he wasn't eating it and I was throwing a lot away but he has caught me out today.
> I am going to have to pop to the shops and make a detour to get some more plantains.
> Will try him on some vine leaves he hasn't liked them much before but he may take them now.


I think Lola has finally realised that the CDR's Dark Lord has caught up with him now! There is no escape Lola! We all know you are being troublesome now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well share with the rest of us. We could all use a refresher just in case it is needed.


1. Do NOT repeat information that is already on your CV unless you really have to do so .
2. Your opening / topic paragraph must have a hook to ensure your whole letter is read. Praising their company to the skies and suggesting that you could be enormously beneficial to them should both be included in this.
3 Remember to always emphasize what you can do for them, not what they can do for you! 
4. Then, in paragraph two, say in more detail why they can't manage without you. (don't actually say that) 
5. Now, in the third paragraph you can point out what you think you can get out of this, how they'll be so great for you, you'll never want to leave.
6. Summarize the above in a closing paragraph.
7. It is now the done thing to add a P.S. focussing on your strongest asset regarding this position, which will get you an interview. 
8. Remember, a Covering letter is not written to get you a job. It's purpose is to get you an interview. Getting an interview is a result here.
I can give more detail on exactly what should be included in the header if you'd like.

DO NOT !
1. Write "Dear Sir/ Madam" You must make the effort to include the actual name of the person who will be reading the letter. if you can't find this, then write only the name of the department. If possible use only the first name, eg, "Dear, Norman," if it's a smaller company, but the title and surname for a big corporation. 
2. Use an e-mail address that contains anything other than your name.
3. Feel you have to use, "Yours sincerely", it's still fine but many other options are acceptable too.
4. Don't try to be funny, clever or tell jokes.
5. Don't include a photo unless it's requested. (and it mostly shouldn't be) 
6 Do not include e-mails, phone numbers, etc, etc at the bottom of the page. These should all be in the header.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I think Lola has finally realised that the CDR's Dark Lord has caught up with him now! There is no escape Lola! We all know you are being troublesome now!


I've cut him some clover from his outdoor patch, some vine leaves and found a few dandies lurking in a corner.
He made a beeline for that but isn't too keen on the pieces of vine leaves.
I have grapes growing on my vine this year  - only 8 so not enough for a decent bottle of wine yet, but I was pleased to them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, if only that were true. Maybe Lyn should become a policewoman and then she could just write them up herself.


Hmmmm. 
Maybe I could dress as a policewoman and go and sort them out? 
Or Linda, she's closer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> The one and only little diamond that I ever owned was in my engagement ring, which was stolen while I was pregnant with Jarrod. My hands had swelled up so I took it off and kept it in my purse which was then stolen. I have never replaced it though.


That's really, really sad! 
I hate theft more than almost anything.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Maybe I could dress as a policewoman and go and sort them out?
> Or Linda, she's closer!


My neighbours are much closer than LInda but you don't need to sort her out anyway.
We get on well and she hasn't touched my shrubs


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So your kids are basically running around with no pants 'cos the ferrets are in them?



No.. my son refuses to wear pants at home so the ferrets get to play in them GET IT RIGHT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hope not! I thought the rustling was cats and threw a bucket of water over the shrubs!


Well then, it's no wonder she didn't come and introduce herself! 
She went off to go and change her uniform.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well then, it's no wonder she didn't come and introduce herself!
> She went off to go and change her uniform.


Good job there wasn't Domestos in the water,
she could have arrested me for bleach of the police!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is not so good. Breeding grounds for germs. Just shows you everything is not always greener on the other side.


Nowhere's perfect, sadly. 
There's good and bad things in Morocco, same as everywhere else.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nowhere's perfect, sadly.
> There's good and bad things in Morocco, same as everywhere else.


Even plastics on the Galapagos beaches now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You could become naturists - they don't have to worry about all that!
> Although I don't think the wrinkle free bit would last forever!!


I'm a naturalist. So's David Attenborough, Mikaela Strachan and Bill Oddie. 
But we don't run around naked, it's just an urban myth. 
I expect.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've heard of Venice Beach, of course, isn't it supposed to be home to The Body Beautiful, whatever that might be?
> I didn't know it was dirty, though.
> And though I enjoy people watching it looks a bit too busy for me.
> Looks like you had a good time, though.
> Splendid!



Way to crowded for me but I did it for my son. He actually asked a year ago! 

Yes, they have Muscle Beach. I didn’t get a great pic of the guys working out.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Way to crowded for me but I did it for my son. He actually asked a year ago!
> 
> Yes, they have Muscle Beach. I didn’t get a great pic of the guys working out.
> View attachment 247553


You need to be much closer next time Kathy!
Or use a zoom lens


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm a naturalist. So's David Attenborough, Mikaela Strachan and Bill Oddie.
> But we don't run around naked, it's just an urban myth.
> I expect.


Thank goodness for that!
Way too many wrinkles there!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is white pudding ? Brain or testicles ? Or both together ?????


No, it's the same as black pudding, only without the blood and some oatmeal added. 
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> DO NOT !
> 
> 2. Use an e-mail address that contains anything other than your name.


I will disagree with this slightly. Don't use an email address that is jokey or a nickname; your actual name is better. If you have a name that is easily mispelled then do find and alternative that the HR departments are less likely to mess up.

Our surname has a more common spelling ending ETT where ours ends ATT and we have all experienced personal emails that never arrive and suspect they have been sent to the person with the ETT surname.

At work, I got round this problem by setting up an alias with the incorrect spelling (because as Network Manager I was in charge of email addresses and could do this  ). JoesDad has got to know a colleague in Australia well as they forward each other emails and daughter is still tearing her hair out as her forname has at least 3 other possible spellings and her company uses forename.surname.

Daughter now has a personal mail account of her full initials followed by the dialling code for our town (eg [email protected]) which she uses successfully for all official communication after struggling with incompetent people in HR once too often!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> That is really cheap.


Yup. 
Sell your house. 
Move to Morocco. 
Never have to work again as you can live on the money from your house for the rest of your life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Have a good day too !
> I have some proposals for "group hug" pics...... What do you think about them ?
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 247531
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> One for John @johnandjade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.


I didn't get beyond the first one. 
NO MORE MEERKATS ! ! ! !
Look at all the bad things that have happened since i've been away. 
Meerkats are to blame for at least some of it, i'm sure. 
And now I have even more to dispose of. 
It's no fun, you know.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's actually really interesting and cleverly written.
> And has a few pages and photographs of the science at the back, too!



I’ll check it out next time we’re in the US. Daughter loved the story of Mary Anning, who’d identified bezoar stones as dinosaur poop [emoji23] Just the stuff six-year-olds love!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I’m looking forward to our time together... but maybe it would be better served engaging in a more likeable hobby????[emoji6]


After the wholesale slaughter of every single meerkat in the place, we can settle down to a chesseboard and some Chablis and discuss the interests we share. 
In the meantime, would you like a cup of coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> For the first time in ages Lola haas eaten all his food - all by himself !!!!
> 2 bags of store salad mixes and a large helping of ribbon plantains - I'm amazed and I have run out of food for him too.
> I stopped buying so much in, because he wasn't eating it and I was throwing a lot away but he has caught me out today.
> I am going to have to pop to the shops and make a detour to get some more plantains.
> Will try him on some vine leaves he hasn't liked them much before but he may take them now.



Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy! Maybe tough love worked, after 3 months?  So happy to hear you’re eating, Lola!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> PRICES ? You take money from your guest ? Bad boy ! Now I am offended !


I love you, Sabine 
So you would get a discount. 
Don't forget, i charge wifey for coffee and Tidgy for treats like lettuce and prickly pear fruits. 
True.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> I only have one tort, Merlin, I can post a pic if you would like?


Yes, please!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1. Do NOT repeat information that is already on your CV unless you really have to do so .
> 2. Your opening / topic paragraph must have a hook to ensure your whole letter is read. Praising their company to the skies and suggesting that you could be enormously beneficial to them should both be included in this.
> 3 Remember to always emphasize what you can do for them, not what they can do for you!
> 4. Then, in paragraph two, say in more detail why they can't manage without you. (don't actually say that)
> 5. Now, in the third paragraph you can point out what you think you can get out of this, how they'll be so great for you, you'll never want to leave.
> 6. Summarize the above in a closing paragraph.
> 7. It is now the done thing to add a P.S. focussing on your strongest asset regarding this position, which will get you an interview.
> 8. Remember, a Covering letter is not written to get you a job. It's purpose is to get you an interview. Getting an interview is a result here.
> I can give more detail on exactly what should be included in the header if you'd like.
> 
> DO NOT !
> 1. Write "Dear Sir/ Madam" You must make the effort to include the actual name of the person who will be reading the letter. if you can't find this, then write only the name of the department. If possible use only the first name, eg, "Dear, Norman," if it's a smaller company, but the title and surname for a big corporation.
> 2. Use an e-mail address that contains anything other than your name.
> 3. Feel you have to use, "Yours sincerely", it's still fine but many other options are acceptable too.
> 4. Don't try to be funny, clever or tell jokes.
> 5. Don't include a photo unless it's requested. (and it mostly shouldn't be)
> 6 Do not include e-mails, phone numbers, etc, etc at the bottom of the page. These should all be in the header.



I praised myself to the skies in the first paragraph and took the rest of the letter to continue to do so.  I hope it was a hook enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> A wizard because the third photo was where I found him one day!
> View attachment 247542
> View attachment 247543
> View attachment 247544
> View attachment 247545


A bit knobbly where he's been kept too dry when younger, but that's a very pretty tortoise. 
Hello, Merlin!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I vote for Group Hug #9!!![emoji173]️


Wahah !  You are spoiled Bea from Jaques. I know why you like group hug 9 most.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I don’t have a preference... but if you all start calling me Heather, I may feel guilty until I get everyone’s real names in sync with usernames[emoji6]


We could all deliberately get your name wrong until you've got used to all our names, Donna.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Way to crowded for me but I did it for my son. He actually asked a year ago!
> 
> Yes, they have Muscle Beach. I didn’t get a great pic of the guys working out.
> View attachment 247553



No???  I’m starting to understand the “people”-watching part of the attraction.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Did your uncle have superpowers?!


He could drink an awful lot of alcohol! 
He was banned from over a hundred pubs, was unmarried, but had several girlfriends going into his seventies and at least one child out of wedlock. 
Found dead in his armchair watching porn on the TV with a cigarette in one hand and a beer in the other. 
Never forgot our birthdays, visited for breakfast at Christmas, as he wasn't allowed to stay for lunch, covered all his food in HP sauce and used to drive me to University in my first year there. 
He was a superhero for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> My Dad worked there too before moving to head office in Bristol


I doubt my great uncle Ken ever got to see head office!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That must be back breaking work!
> My sister who lives opposite a hospital entrance has a constant battle about the litter left on the road by staff and patients
> (No smoking in any hospital ground now so they stand on the roadside)
> Anyway one day as she walked past some road sweepers she pointed out that there were some beer cans in a small ditch near the entrance.
> They told her that she would have to ring the office because they aren't allowed to bend more than 45 degrees to pick anything up!
> Health and safety gone mad along with no pride in their work no wonder this country is going to the dogs!!!


How stupid! 
A few years back, I got a job cleaning the sea front at Weston-super-Mare. 
No such restrictions then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ......that will be their kids for you to babysit for the summer.


Not very likely, mostly from various States in the USA, Canada, France and the UK, with one or two from Australia, Japan etc. 
Doubt I'll be visiting any of these places for a while. 
Only time i did babysitting was a Halloween when i was offered as much drink as I could manage if i looked after two little kids. 
So we watched horror films all night and I got very drunk indeed. 
Kids had nightmares for three months afterwards and i was never asked again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Very extreme action to take.
> For those like me not familiar with Arab Spring I found this article:
> *The event that sparked the Arab Spring
> Rallies have marked the first anniversary of the event that triggered the Arab Spring uprisings.
> 
> Young Tunisian Mohamed Bouazizi set himself on fire after he was banned from selling fruit to earn a living.
> 
> His extreme act sparked the first open protests against the Tunisian government, which in turn set off demonstrations around the Arab world.
> 
> While Tunisia and Libya are making some progress, protests and violence continue in the Egyptian capital Cairo. The BBC's Jon Donnison reports.*


It effected every Arab country to some extent. 
Here we had demonstrations, and concessions from the Government and the King. Just a couple more steps toward a democracy, but enough to keep the masses quiet. They bought some new TV series and reduced the price of yoghurt. Everyone happy again. 
panem et circenses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll round it up to a £1 - you can almost have 3 kilos then.


Thanks, again! 
I could easily haggle 3 kilos for that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Getting on a bit now - doing his rounds on a mobility scooter these days.
> The post is usually a week late and delivered to the wrong address owing to his failing eyesight but you have to admire him.


Indeed I do! 
Send him my love! 
Though I guess you might have to shout a bit if he's going deaf as well.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> You need to be much closer next time Kathy!
> Or use a zoom lens



They weren’t that cute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> For the first time in ages Lola haas eaten all his food - all by himself !!!!
> 2 bags of store salad mixes and a large helping of ribbon plantains - I'm amazed and I have run out of food for him too.
> I stopped buying so much in, because he wasn't eating it and I was throwing a lot away but he has caught me out today.
> I am going to have to pop to the shops and make a detour to get some more plantains.
> Will try him on some vine leaves he hasn't liked them much before but he may take them now.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well done, Lola! Good chap! 
I expect he knows his Uncle Adam and Cousin Tidgy are back and won't stand for any messing about!
There's a reduction in the number of meerkats already, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I think Lola has finally realised that the CDR's Dark Lord has caught up with him now! There is no escape Lola! We all know you are being troublesome now!


SNAP ! ! ! 
Quite right, too!


----------



## Momof4

It’s getting hot and humid but got out for some morning chores with the little guy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My neighbours are much closer than LInda but you don't need to sort her out anyway.
> We get on well and she hasn't touched my shrubs


We only have Linda's word for that. 
Come to think of it, she hasn't even denied it! 
I may need to investigate...............


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We only have Linda's word for that.
> Come to think of it, she hasn't even denied it!
> I may need to investigate...............


I supplied photographic evidence of my location on the day in question. Not guilty mi'lud


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> No.. my son refuses to wear pants at home so the ferrets get to play in them GET IT RIGHT


Righto, got it. 
Does he refuse to wear pants at many other locations, too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good job there wasn't Domestos in the water,
> she could have arrested me for bleach of the police!


She'll be back in a jiffy.
(but it's Cif, now.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Even plastics on the Galapagos beaches now


And Antarctica. 
We are living through the 6th Great Extinction and the first to be largely caused by a single species.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Way to crowded for me but I did it for my son. He actually asked a year ago!
> 
> Yes, they have Muscle Beach. I didn’t get a great pic of the guys working out.
> View attachment 247553


I'm not all that terribly bothered not to have a great pic of Muscle Beach to be honest. 
Not really my thing.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nowhere's perfect, sadly.
> There's good and bad things in Morocco, same as everywhere else.


Yip so it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I will disagree with this slightly. Don't use an email address that is jokey or a nickname; your actual name is better. If you have a name that is easily mispelled then do find and alternative that the HR departments are less likely to mess up.
> 
> Our surname has a more common spelling ending ETT where ours ends ATT and we have all experienced personal emails that never arrive and suspect they have been sent to the person with the ETT surname.
> 
> At work, I got round this problem by setting up an alias with the incorrect spelling (because as Network Manager I was in charge of email addresses and could do this  ). JoesDad has got to know a colleague in Australia well as they forward each other emails and daughter is still tearing her hair out as her forname has at least 3 other possible spellings and her company uses forename.surname.
> 
> Daughter now has a personal mail account of her full initials followed by the dialling code for our town (eg [email protected]) which she uses successfully for all official communication after struggling with incompetent people in HR once too often!


Agreed. 
Mine is adam.200.20 etc, you don't need a surname, just not anything comic, like welshwizard958 or sheeplover16 etc.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all how is everyone keeping


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’ll check it out next time we’re in the US. Daughter loved the story of Mary Anning, who’d identified bezoar stones as dinosaur poop [emoji23] Just the stuff six-year-olds love!


Mary Anning was one of my childhood heroes. 
Still is, actually.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful, and Clyde looks super!


He loves it Adam in the outside enclosure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I praised myself to the skies in the first paragraph and took the rest of the letter to continue to do so.  I hope it was a hook enough.


Yup. 
You're hired. 
As I said, i was looking for a new staff member.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.
> Mine is adam.200.20 etc, you don't need a surname, just not anything comic, like welshwizard958 or sheeplover16 etc.



Do you use those too?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> You're hired.
> As I said, i was looking for a new staff member.



Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy! Let’s celebrate!!!! Champagne for everyone!!!!
Er, what was the job again?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Have a good day too !
> I have some proposals for "group hug" pics...... What do you think about them ?
> 1.
> 
> View attachment 247531
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> One for John @johnandjade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.


I like 4 and 7


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> They weren’t that cute!


Agreed!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> It’s getting hot and humid but got out for some morning chores with the little guy.
> 
> View attachment 247566
> 
> 
> View attachment 247567
> 
> 
> View attachment 247568
> 
> 
> View attachment 247569



Paw Patrol to the rescue! Never mind what they say about child labor in those bratty first-world countries


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> It’s getting hot and humid but got out for some morning chores with the little guy.
> 
> View attachment 247566
> 
> 
> View attachment 247567
> 
> 
> View attachment 247568
> 
> 
> View attachment 247569


Much nicer than Muscle Beach photos!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I supplied photographic evidence of my location on the day in question. Not guilty mi'lud


Hmmmm. 
So by your own admission you were not at home? 
Are you actually in any of the supplied photographs? 
Were your family providing you with an alibi?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all how is everyone keeping


Hi, Laura! 
Very, very hot today, so i refuse to leave the sofa. 
Again. 
wifey likewise, and Tidgy's also too hot, so she's taking lots of cool showers and grumbling a bit. 
How are you and yours?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Do you use those too?


Yup, both mine!


----------



## Laura1412

We ok here Clyde ad a few hours out earlier now he’s in doors dug in for the night weather is hot here also too hot to be doin anything glad all is ok at ur end


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy! Let’s celebrate!!!! Champagne for everyone!!!!
> Er, what was the job again?


Thanks for the bubbly. 
I have three positions currently vacant; laundryperson, cook and washer-upper and house cleaner. 
All with benefits. 
Like working for me, for example.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think they have a ball playing in trousers.. but it’s definitely a better situation if there are no people in said trousers.. mine think it’s hilarious if they can catch me unaware and get me on the run.. to me, it’s not so funny!! They have the personalities of a fun loving child.. there is never harm intended and in their mind it is just play play play play..


Lol. Now that I would like to see. Them making you run [emoji6]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> We ok here Clyde ad a few hours out earlier now he’s in doors dug in for the night weather is hot here also too hot to be doin anything glad all is ok at ur end


Same here, too hot to do anything at all. 
wifey ! ! Go get me another lemonade!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> #6!!!!


Hmmm. Interesting the choices being made are!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for the bubbly.
> I have three positions currently vacant; laundryperson, cook and washer-upper and house cleaner.
> All with benefits.
> Like working for me, for example.



!!!! !!!!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same here, too hot to do anything at all.
> wifey ! ! Go get me another lemonade!


Bless wifey


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She'll be back in a jiffy.
> (but it's Cif, now.)



Would she fit in a jiffy bag?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> They weren’t that cute!





How’s this for cute, Kathy?


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all how is everyone keeping



Hello Laura! Lovely to not see you 

I am melting in the south east right now... far too hot and humid. 

How are you and Clyde doing?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Soooo many questions to soooo many roommates. Well done Carol.
> In my case, sad and good news. One lamb died a few weeks ago. The dark one. It was the "black sheep" from the beginning on. The other developed well and is nearly as big as her mother. I have to take new pics.


Oh no. Shame poor lamb. So sorry Sabine. But very glad the other one is doing well. Definitely pic time.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hello Laura! Lovely to not see you
> 
> I am melting in the south east right now... far too hot and humid.
> 
> How are you and Clyde doing?


We are great thanks Linda clydes loving the weather me on the other hand not so much how r u


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> YEah, number 10 is my favorite too. Yummy turtle / tortoise group hugs and after the hug you`ll eat the whole group.... Yummy hugs !


Noooo. You can't eat your group hug.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> We are great thanks Linda clydes loving the weather me on the other hand not so much how r u



I’m running around doing too much as usual [emoji849]

I am enjoying the sunshine though... just not the extremes of the heat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Goodness! 
And with that, I have finally caught up! 
Well done, Roommates, for keeping this Room running so busily while i've been away! 
Brilliant on welcoming new Roomates and giving great tort advice to them and each other. 
Not so good on letting the One-Legged Pirate and Leprechaun Substitute get away with murder, the place being overrun with meerkats and eating the Wool Spider (if she existed) . 
I've enjoyed reading through all the trials and tribulations, travels and trips, postcards and potted plants. 
Sorry to hear about the problems and health issues some of you and your pets have been going through. 
But proud of your kindness, team spirit and the support you give to each other. 

And it's interesting to note, that since I returned, the male Roommates have all just about vanished. 
Never mind, i'm quite happy sharing the Cold Dark Room with a dozen lovely ladies! 
Love you all, Roommates. (men and women) .


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> When you say my "babies" do you mean the plants?


Lol. No your torts. But now that you mention it how are the sprouts doing?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> To whom do you speak ? Which post do you mean ?
> Do you know how to quote a post ? It`ll be easier to answer when we know which post you mean.


I think he was refering to my post.


----------



## Laura1412

Well take it steady Linda don’t want anymore problems with ur back too


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Your catching up post Sabine, you asked if I'd shown pictures of my babies?


Nope. That was me.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> I only have one tort, Merlin, I can post a pic if you would like?


Yes please.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I knew someone else would pick up on that!


You and Lyn have the same sense of humour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Bless wifey


(actually, it's me making the drinks, but shhh!!, don't tell! )


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Annddddd I have now caught up again. Sjoe it is hard work (NOT). I love it when there are lots of posts and the CDR has been busy. Makes my life a little less boring.
> It is windy and cold here in the Cape. With a new week to look forward to. Still haven't won the lottery, so got to carry on working for now. That Lottery is going to be mine one day......eventually. In ten days my Eldest (Liam) will be turning 20. It is actually very strange to know that he will be twenty, as I tend to think of my boys as being my babies still. But they do need to grow up at some point I suppose.
> 
> And it is time to make some enquiries and or comments again I think:
> @Bee62 - How are the lambs doing by the way, they must be getting really big by now.
> @DE42 - Please let us know when you are back online and how you are doing? We still worry especially since we have not heard from you in a while
> @ZEROPILOT - So nice to have you pop in again recently and very happy that your Mom was having a good day. How are you feeling lately.
> @Moozillion - Thank you so much for the update about Jacques, although you should tell him that it is a rule that you have to try food at least once before you turn your nose up at it. And How is little Elsa doing lately. Some photo's would be nice.
> @Yvonne G - So glad we can entertain you with our lives, and will endevour to carry on doing so. Did you ever sort out your cat peeing porblem btw?
> @Gillian Moore - Was lovely to not see you in the CDR. Please do it more often, you are part of the family and we miss you.
> @Maro2Bear - Hi Mark Adam is nearly at the end of his catch up, so you can come back again, hopefully with some lovely new pics that will set a nice and relaxing mood.
> @Toddrickfl1 - Your Majesty you only have 11 days left to enjoy being at the top. How is your Dad's rehab going? And how are Snap and Murphy doing?
> @Kristoff - I love your sense of humour please don't ever stop being you. Any new interesting Geocatches found lately?
> @JoesMum - I seriously do not know where you get all your energy from. You are a wonder woman. Only a few more days and then it is off to MOM.
> @EllieMay - Looks like Linda has some competition in the energy department. You sure are one busy lady as well. I love reading your posts about your place and animals. Thank you so much .
> @Bambam1989 - Please when you do get into your ART room again post a pic of your sculture as it is before you start again on it, so we can see a before pic and an after pic. Clunker is just adorable thanks for including pics on his update thread.
> @Dipa - How is your little star doing? And is it still very hot where you are?
> @rjamesbeasley - How's Life treating you? Have you shown us a pic of your babies yet? I can't remember.
> @mrnewberry - Thank you for that gorgeous pic of your little ones. They are beautiful. But how about sharing some pics of your other passions as well. I would love to see a pic or two of your bird and the knives that you make.
> @Momof4 - How are you feeling today? All better I hope. And we haven't heard any updates on your new tort that joined your family last month. How is it settling in. Much Happier than it was at your sisters I hope.
> @Lyn W - I really really hope that the Police woman makes it round to your neighbours so that they can sort them out. Did Lola behave over the weekend and has the little doggie gone back yet?
> @Tidgy's Dad - And last but not least. Welcome Back Adam, we are all very happy that you are back. The CDR is just not the same without you. Although we did try, and we even managed to welcome some new members relatively decently while you were gone.
> 
> Now to sit back and enjoy the response posts coming in.


I will definitely post a pic. I doubt it will be today though.. hubby ordered a gable fan and it arrived today, so it's getting installed really right now. I'm seriously on the verge of just dragging everything into the dining room and working there. If he wants to eat without staring at a pile of clay, I bet he finishes rewiring my lights!


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> A wizard because the third photo was where I found him one day!
> View attachment 247542
> View attachment 247543
> View attachment 247544
> View attachment 247545


Merlin is beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 247574
> 
> How’s this for cute, Kathy?


Oh my lord that's a big turtle!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Would she fit in a jiffy bag?
> View attachment 247573








Actually, that's a bit of a sore point. 
The whole of Fes has run out of Jiffy bags and I need some to post things to people. 
It costs much more to post boxes. 
I went to one shop and asked and the man said, "Ah, you speak Arabic?"
"A little" I replied modestly. 
"Are you a Muslim?" he asked. 
"No" says I.
"Then i shall not speak to you" says he! 

The first time this has happened in 13 years!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 247574
> 
> How’s this for cute, Kathy?


Much more like it!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Well take it steady Linda don’t want anymore problems with ur back too



I’ll try to behave myself, I promise! I don’t want to stuff my back up either. It is too easy to do it as you well know


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> And with that, I have finally caught up!
> Well done, Roommates, for keeping this Room running so busily while i've been away!
> Brilliant on welcoming new Roomates and giving great tort advice to them and each other.
> Not so good on letting the One-Legged Pirate and Leprechaun Substitute get away with murder, the place being overrun with meerkats and eating the Wool Spider (if she existed) .
> I've enjoyed reading through all the trials and tribulations, travels and trips, postcards and potted plants.
> Sorry to hear about the problems and health issues some of you and your pets have been going through.
> But proud of your kindness, team spirit and the support you give to each other.
> 
> And it's interesting to note, that since I returned, the male Roommates have all just about vanished.
> Never mind, i'm quite happy sharing the Cold Dark Room with a dozen lovely ladies!
> Love you all, Roommates. (men and women) .



Welcome back, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You and Lyn have the same sense of humour.


Hmmmm. 
Compliment or insult????
I think I'll take it as a compliment!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Much more like it!



Um, I meant the guy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for asking Carol, I don't know how you remember everything!!
> Lola had his usual weekend not eating much and is still very active, but has been feeding himself today
> He is currently tucking in to some lovely fresh ribbon plantains - all hand picked and individually washed and soaked and served on a slate platter!
> Michelyn Star stuff!!!
> The pooch is back with owners and is a real cutie and not at all aggressive towards Lola - but no chances were taken as I know all too well that could change in a heartbeat!  He didn't really take any notice of him at all.
> Now may not be the right time for me to have a dog though.
> No PO still.
> Hope you are having a good day in spite of work and the weather.


Wow. Now if you could cook I'd ask you to come and give some of the Michelin star care over here. Lola does not appreciate you enough. Don't worry when and if you ever want a dog the time will be right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Um, I meant the guy.


Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And it was about 15,500 posts i had to read!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Are you talking about the cat peeing on my evaporative cooler? It happens on and off all the time. Anytime a cat decides to go up on the roof. Right now there is no cat pee smell. If only I could figure out how to keep them off the roof.


Oh dear. Maybe our resident Merlin ( Adam....hint hint) can give you better ideas than we were able to.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is - she could get the chop !!!
> I wonder if pruning a PO is an offence!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it was about 15,500 posts i had to read!


We are quite proud of that. It is just as well you returned before September!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> We don’t see a lot of Elsa these days because it’s so dang HOT! She is a very smart girl, and comes out to eat a little in the morning and evening, but mostly estivates. I’m trying to follow her example but the household chores don’t seem to get done when I estivate...[emoji38]


Lol. You should get a maid like Elsa has ..... then you can estivate as much as you like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Maybe our resident Merlin ( Adam....hint hint) can give you better ideas than we were able to.


i'm rather afraid I have a cat problem too. 
They use my hallway and in front of my door as a toilet, fight and scream all night long, make noises like thunder as they run and brawl on my neighbour's plastic roof and look repulsively mangy. 
i have tried all sorts of things to chase them away, but nothing works short of killing them. And that I'm not prepared to do.
Just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I don't like confrontations so I wouldn't make a good PO.
> Mind you - they may behave better if they see the uniform on the washing like and think I've joined up


Good idea. Go get a costume one and hang it on the line.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed I did!
> Hinkley Point on the Somerset coast near Bridgwater.
> When I was a lad I collected fossils on the beach by it, dug under the security fences and collected alongside the cooling pipes.
> My wonderful Great Uncle Ken used to work there and I remember his metal framed glasses glowing slightly in the dark!


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Did your uncle have superpowers?!


Hmm. Now thats a thought.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wouldn't it just. The sooner I know dates then the sooner I can stop JoesDad filling up my diary!


Good idea.


----------



## DE42

@CarolM I'm doing well. Just been working mainly 68hrs a week. Seems to be all I do anymore lol

Played with dogs.



Worked on geckis enclosure




Doing maintenance on fish tanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> @CarolM I'm doing well. Just been working mainly 68hrs a week. Seems to be all I do anymore lol
> 
> Played with dogs.
> View attachment 247583
> 
> 
> Worked on geckis enclosure
> View attachment 247584
> View attachment 247585
> 
> 
> Doing maintenance on fish tanks.
> View attachment 247586
> View attachment 247587
> View attachment 247588
> View attachment 247589
> View attachment 247590


Nice to see you, Dan! 
Sorry, you've been so busy, but those are wonderful photos!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We used to grow them, back in Somerset.
> I remember the pain of freezy fingers as I used to have to go and pick them on icy mornings. They're very hard to snap off in the cold.
> (the sprouts, not my frozen fingers.)


Glad you still have fingers.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Remove the roof?
> Just brainstorming...


You guys are terrible. You should have said make the AC blow them off the roof.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last year?
> I think.


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That must be back breaking work!
> My sister who lives opposite a hospital entrance has a constant battle about the litter left on the road by staff and patients
> (No smoking in any hospital ground now so they stand on the roadside)
> Anyway one day as she walked past some road sweepers she pointed out that there were some beer cans in a small ditch near the entrance.
> They told her that she would have to ring the office because they aren't allowed to bend more than 45 degrees to pick anything up!
> Health and safety gone mad along with no pride in their work no wonder this country is going to the dogs!!!


OMW. That is ridiculous.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ......that will be their kids for you to babysit for the summer.


I think that Adam may just send them all back.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beating it is as silly as putting rain in it, quite frankly.
> You could beat it, but I expect it would fly everywhere, especially with added rain.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last year, a student did it on a bus, 'cos he couldn't find work.
> It happens a lot in Tunisia.
> That's what started the 'Arab Spring'.


[emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> @CarolM I'm doing well. Just been working mainly 68hrs a week. Seems to be all I do anymore lol
> 
> Played with dogs.
> View attachment 247583
> 
> 
> Worked on geckis enclosure
> View attachment 247584
> View attachment 247585
> 
> 
> Doing maintenance on fish tanks.
> View attachment 247586
> View attachment 247587
> View attachment 247588
> View attachment 247589
> View attachment 247590



Nice to not see you, Dan! Careful, you’re spoiling those dogs  Beautiful pictures!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, it's the same as black pudding, only without the blood and some oatmeal added.
> Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I believe the proper response is bluechhhh


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We could all deliberately get your name wrong until you've got used to all our names, Donna.



Perfect!!! Lol


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HUG!
> HUG
> HUGGEDY HUG HUG
> HUG


Well now. That was perfect. Now I am all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 247574
> 
> How’s this for cute, Kathy?



Ooooh I luv it!! Now THATS a sport (that I will not participate in) [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> @CarolM I'm doing well. Just been working mainly 68hrs a week. Seems to be all I do anymore lol
> 
> Played with dogs.
> View attachment 247583
> 
> 
> Worked on geckis enclosure
> View attachment 247584
> View attachment 247585
> 
> 
> Doing maintenance on fish tanks.
> View attachment 247586
> View attachment 247587
> View attachment 247588
> View attachment 247589
> View attachment 247590



Nice looking tanks Dan.. my Betta tank continues on... all fish and plants are happy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

So.....the CDR is back to current events and not replays? Say it aint so.!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> I’m fine, it was a 24 hour thing that just disappeared.
> Buddy is doing great!
> He has turned out to be quit the eater! As soon as he sees me he runs up to me like a dog.
> 
> I really need to start thinking about a bigger garden to grow their food.
> The summer months are too hot. It this fall I can plant. I’m kinda relying on store greens at the moment and I run out all the time!
> 
> Especially with this Sulcata who is about 40lbs now.


Oh dear. Yip having a garden full of your own tort food is much better and cheaper. All the seeds so far which I have bought haven't grown at all. But plants i find dig up and then replant seem to be okay. And it is a good thing that Buddy eats so much. It means that he is extremely happy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got to do a room tomorrow.
> Can't say I'm really looking forward to it.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Getting on a bit now - doing his rounds on a mobility scooter these days.
> The post is usually a week late and delivered to the wrong address owing to his failing eyesight but you have to admire him.


Oh shame. That is dedication.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> So.....the CDR is back to current events and not replays? Say it aint so.!


Yup, all back to abnormal. 
As it should be.


----------



## DE42

I made cobbler lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> For the first time in ages Lola haas eaten all his food - all by himself !!!!
> 2 bags of store salad mixes and a large helping of ribbon plantains - I'm amazed and I have run out of food for him too.
> I stopped buying so much in, because he wasn't eating it and I was throwing a lot away but he has caught me out today.
> I am going to have to pop to the shops and make a detour to get some more plantains.
> Will try him on some vine leaves he hasn't liked them much before but he may take them now.


Whooo who way to go Lola.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our area just hit with yet another massive thunderstorm with buckets and buckets of rain. The rain comes down harder than the roof gutters can handle, so i literally DO collect buckets of rainwater to filter for fish tank changes, but mostly garden and house plant watering!

The frequent rains have done WONDERS on the newly potted up Elephant Ear tubers. Hard to believe i almost didnt replant them this year..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I made cobbler lol
> View attachment 247599


Looks like somethings been eating it, Dan! 
You should have put it in a container or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Our area just hit with yet another massive thunderstorm with buckets and buckets of rain. The rain comes down harder than the roof gutters can handle, so i literally DO collect buckets of rainwater to filter for fish tank changes, but mostly garden and house plant watering!
> 
> The frequent rains have done WONDERS on the newly potted up Elephant Ear tubers. Hard to believe i almost didnt replant them this year..


Yeah, those elephant lugs were looking pretty good last time we saw. 
What, pray tell, is rain?


----------



## JSWallace

Hello all, I haven't been here in the dark for a very long time, was too busy enjoying the English heat. I have been keeping up with you all so feel I know what you have a been up to, even those of you that I haven't even not met yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I haven't been here in the dark for a very long time, was too busy enjoying the English heat. I have been keeping up with you all so feel I know what you have a been up to, even those of you that I haven't even not met yet!!


Welcome back, Jane! 
It's been a long time since we were unable to see you here in the Dark!. 
Grab an armadillo and have a coffee!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1. Do NOT repeat information that is already on your CV unless you really have to do so .
> 2. Your opening / topic paragraph must have a hook to ensure your whole letter is read. Praising their company to the skies and suggesting that you could be enormously beneficial to them should both be included in this.
> 3 Remember to always emphasize what you can do for them, not what they can do for you!
> 4. Then, in paragraph two, say in more detail why they can't manage without you. (don't actually say that)
> 5. Now, in the third paragraph you can point out what you think you can get out of this, how they'll be so great for you, you'll never want to leave.
> 6. Summarize the above in a closing paragraph.
> 7. It is now the done thing to add a P.S. focussing on your strongest asset regarding this position, which will get you an interview.
> 8. Remember, a Covering letter is not written to get you a job. It's purpose is to get you an interview. Getting an interview is a result here.
> I can give more detail on exactly what should be included in the header if you'd like.
> 
> DO NOT !
> 1. Write "Dear Sir/ Madam" You must make the effort to include the actual name of the person who will be reading the letter. if you can't find this, then write only the name of the department. If possible use only the first name, eg, "Dear, Norman," if it's a smaller company, but the title and surname for a big corporation.
> 2. Use an e-mail address that contains anything other than your name.
> 3. Feel you have to use, "Yours sincerely", it's still fine but many other options are acceptable too.
> 4. Don't try to be funny, clever or tell jokes.
> 5. Don't include a photo unless it's requested. (and it mostly shouldn't be)
> 6 Do not include e-mails, phone numbers, etc, etc at the bottom of the page. These should all be in the header.


This is good stuff. Thank you. Need to copy it and paste it for safe keeping.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Welcome back, Jane!
> It's been a long time since we were unable to see you here in the Dark!.
> Grab an armadillo and have a coffee!


What a surprise to see you here Adam!
Got anything stronger than coffee??


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my lordy. . . just look at all those people!!!! I'm getting the heebie jeebies just looking at it!


Me too. I want to scream "DON'T TOUCH ME!" Just from looking at it. I don't like strangers touching me.. it makes me not nice.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I made cobbler lol
> View attachment 247599



Actually, that looks yummy! Well done! Are you able to eat healthy, with those crazy work hours?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks like somethings been eating it, Dan!
> You should have put it in a container or something.


Ok, .... I jumped back in time and grabbed it first


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> What a surprise to see you here Adam!
> Got anything stronger than coffee??


Yeah, they've gone and opened up a bar in here, the Drunken Penguin, I haven't got round to shutting it down yet, been busy chasing Meerkats about. 
Glass of chilled white?


----------



## DE42

Somewhat lol. 
I brought chicken, sticky rice (found out I can eat that just not normal white or wild rice), steamed carrots, and peas.


Kristoff said:


> Actually, that looks yummy! Well done! Are you able to eat healthy, with those crazy work hours?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Our area just hit with yet another massive thunderstorm with buckets and buckets of rain. The rain comes down harder than the roof gutters can handle, so i literally DO collect buckets of rainwater to filter for fish tank changes, but mostly garden and house plant watering!
> 
> The frequent rains have done WONDERS on the newly potted up Elephant Ear tubers. Hard to believe i almost didnt replant them this year..



You guys seem to be getting rains for all of us. On Wednesday Denmark is expecting its hottest day ever — up to 38 C in the south of the country. Normally, 25 C here is officially a “summer day”, and those are usually uncommon...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've cut him some clover from his outdoor patch, some vine leaves and found a few dandies lurking in a corner.
> He made a beeline for that but isn't too keen on the pieces of vine leaves.
> I have grapes growing on my vine this year  - only 8 so not enough for a decent bottle of wine yet, but I was pleased to them.


My vine looks dead. But that could be because it is winter. So will leaf it until summer before i confirm it or not. 
And I am ecstatic that Lola is finely running to food. That is the best news of the day.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, they've gone and opened up a bar in here, the Drunken Penguin, I haven't got round to shutting it down yet, been busy chasing Meerkats about.
> Glass of chilled white?


So that's what happened.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Ok, .... I jumped back in time and grabbed it first
> View attachment 247602


That's better! 
Phew, thank Heavens for the good old time jumps, eh?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Maybe I could dress as a policewoman and go and sort them out?
> Or Linda, she's closer!


Ooohhh another good plan.


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I haven't been here in the dark for a very long time, was too busy enjoying the English heat. I have been keeping up with you all so feel I know what you have a been up to, even those of you that I haven't even not met yet!!



Lovely avatar, Jane! Yaaaay, more roommates are stopping by. Montgomery, dear, please take the tea and coffee around the room.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's really, really sad!
> I hate theft more than almost anything.


Its okay. I still have my husband which is more important. [emoji6] I'd get really really mad if he was stolen.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Somewhat lol.
> I brought chicken, sticky rice (found out I can eat that just not normal white or wild rice), steamed carrots, and peas.



That does sound good. Glad you were able to look after yourself, not just the fish and the gecko.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> So that's what happened.
> View attachment 247603



Psst, don’t show that to Sabine! She shouldn’t see her Silly (or Willy) like that!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, they've gone and opened up a bar in here, the Drunken Penguin, I haven't got round to shutting it down yet, been busy chasing Meerkats about.
> Glass of chilled white?


Of course!
You know me too well!
I am starting a campaign to keep the bar open though!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> This is good stuff. Thank you. Need to copy it and paste it for safe keeping.



I saved it off as well - some good gems buried in here. Tks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Of course!
> You know me too well!
> I am starting a campaign to keep the bar open though!


Hmmm.
Cheers!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Two quick picks....

*Elephant Ears Loving Our Rain, Heat & Humidity*





*Sully - Loving Our Rain, Heat & Humidity*


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Of course!
> You know me too well!
> I am starting a campaign to keep the bar open though!



Yes, please! I grew rather fond of that bar. Great spirit!  And they have a nice sign outside, if you can read it by the jellyfish light:


It’s a good night from me, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> No.. my son refuses to wear pants at home so the ferrets get to play in them GET IT RIGHT


Born free, as free as the wind blows, as free as the grass grows....

Your comment about your son made me think of this song.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Noooo. You can't eat your group hug.[emoji33] [emoji33]


Umm why not? Sounded good to me..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Two quick picks....
> 
> *Elephant Ears Loving Our Rain, Heat & Humidity*
> 
> View attachment 247604
> 
> 
> 
> *Sully - Loving Our Rain, Heat & Humidity*
> 
> View attachment 247605


Nice to have your photos back with us.


----------



## JSWallace

Kristoff said:


> Yes, please! I grew rather fond of that bar. Great spirit!  And they have a nice sign outside, if you can read it by the jellyfish light:
> View attachment 247606
> 
> It’s a good night from me, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


Yep we definitely need to keep it open!
If we keep the sign out Adam no camels will come in so no need to shut it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yes, please! I grew rather fond of that bar. Great spirit!  And they have a nice sign outside, if you can read it by the jellyfish light:
> View attachment 247606
> 
> It’s a good night from me, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


Nos da, Lena! 
Sleep well! 
Nice to be back in real time!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> My vine looks dead. But that could be because it is winter. So will leaf it until summer before i confirm it or not.
> And I am ecstatic that Lola is finely running to food. That is the best news of the day.



Yes...best to “leaf” it be.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good job there wasn't Domestos in the water,
> she could have arrested me for bleach of the police!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Ooooh I luv it!! Now THATS a sport (that I will not participate in) [emoji23]


Makes ya wanna go noodling huh! Crazy people shoving their arms off in underwater holes..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Born free, as free as the wind blows, as free as the grass grows....
> 
> Your comment about your son made me think of this song.



I know that’s not your era... but Wow!! You just blew me away with a nice memory!! My Grandmother ( more like my mother) loved him & Audie Murphy! She thought they were the two most handsome men ever (besides my Pappaw of course) she lived to be 84 and passed on last year at my house where she spent the last 6 months of her life. She was one of those women everyone loved.. and she Doted on my son!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yep we definitely need to keep it open!
> If we keep the sign out Adam no camels will come in so no need to shut it!


Ow! 
Just fell over something in the Dark. 
Again. 
Who left an 'A' frame lying about in the Dark?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Way to crowded for me but I did it for my son. He actually asked a year ago!
> 
> Yes, they have Muscle Beach. I didn’t get a great pic of the guys working out.
> View attachment 247553


Lol. Scared the guys would question why you taking photos of them?[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness for that!
> Way too many wrinkles there!!!


I'm staying out of this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. Scared the guys would question why you taking photos of them?[emoji23] [emoji23]


I expect they encourage it!


----------



## Bambam1989

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I haven't been here in the dark for a very long time, was too busy enjoying the English heat. I have been keeping up with you all so feel I know what you have a been up to, even those of you that I haven't even not met yet!!


Nice to meet you!


----------



## Bambam1989

JSWallace said:


> Yep we definitely need to keep it open!
> If we keep the sign out Adam no camels will come in so no need to shut it!


I hope they have good vodka!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Sell your house.
> Move to Morocco.
> Never have to work again as you can live on the money from your house for the rest of your life.


I'll keep that in mind for if we ever need to leave this place. [emoji6]


----------



## JSWallace

Bambam1989 said:


> Nice to meet you!


And you too!
I'm Jane by the way!


----------



## Bambam1989

JSWallace said:


> And you too!
> I'm Jane by the way!


I'm Brandy but most folks call me Bambam.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!
> Just fell over something in the Dark.
> Again.
> Who left an 'A' frame lying about in the Dark?


Don't worry I am training some fire flies to take up residence around the board so no more tripping and falling hazards ( yes I have done all my health and safety training)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please!


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I praised myself to the skies in the first paragraph and took the rest of the letter to continue to do so.  I hope it was a hook enough.


Good luck. What are you applying for?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He could drink an awful lot of alcohol!
> He was banned from over a hundred pubs, was unmarried, but had several girlfriends going into his seventies and at least one child out of wedlock.
> Found dead in his armchair watching porn on the TV with a cigarette in one hand and a beer in the other.
> Never forgot our birthdays, visited for breakfast at Christmas, as he wasn't allowed to stay for lunch, covered all his food in HP sauce and used to drive me to University in my first year there.
> He was a superhero for sure.


Certainly sounds like one.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I hope they have good vodka!



You were right, we will get along great!! Vodka is my choice liquor too [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Snap.



Explain “snap” to me please


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s getting hot and humid but got out for some morning chores with the little guy.
> 
> View attachment 247566
> 
> 
> View attachment 247567
> 
> 
> View attachment 247568
> 
> 
> View attachment 247569


Thats the way to go. Put your son and dog to work. Problem is everyone should pull their weight in the house. So what will the tort be doing?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Antarctica.
> We are living through the 6th Great Extinction and the first to be largely caused by a single species.


[emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all how is everyone keeping


Hey there Stranger.
Nice to not see you. How are you doing?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Don't worry I am training some fire flies to take up residence around the board so no more tripping and falling hazards ( yes I have done all my health and safety training)


Hmmmm.
Fireflies?
Hmmmm. 
Poking jellyfish with sticks is the usual here.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> You were right, we will get along great!! Vodka is my choice liquor too [emoji6]


[emoji1] i like mixing it with lemonade in the summertime


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Explain “snap” to me please


If one of us posts something in reply to a post and then someone else independently replies with the same answer, one of the two will post 'SNAP' like in the card game. 
If the post's almost the same we post, "SNAPish"


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Explain “snap” to me please


Think of it like when two people say the same thing and they say "jinx". But overseas they say "snap"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 247574
> 
> How’s this for cute, Kathy?


Pity the guy is spoiling the cuteness.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Fireflies?
> Hmmmm.
> Poking jellyfish with sticks is the usual here.


Yes but that takes effort and if it's really dark you can't see them to poke them.
I think fire flies could be a useful addition in the very dark corners and the sign for the bar!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> And with that, I have finally caught up!
> Well done, Roommates, for keeping this Room running so busily while i've been away!
> Brilliant on welcoming new Roomates and giving great tort advice to them and each other.
> Not so good on letting the One-Legged Pirate and Leprechaun Substitute get away with murder, the place being overrun with meerkats and eating the Wool Spider (if she existed) .
> I've enjoyed reading through all the trials and tribulations, travels and trips, postcards and potted plants.
> Sorry to hear about the problems and health issues some of you and your pets have been going through.
> But proud of your kindness, team spirit and the support you give to each other.
> 
> And it's interesting to note, that since I returned, the male Roommates have all just about vanished.
> Never mind, i'm quite happy sharing the Cold Dark Room with a dozen lovely ladies!
> Love you all, Roommates. (men and women) .


And we love having you back with us again Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Yes but that takes effort and if it's really dark you can't see them to poke them.
> I think fire flies could be a useful addition in the very dark corners and the sign for the bar!


And who's going to keep the bar stocked, serve behind it and keep it clean, I wonder? 
It'll cost a fortune.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmmm.
Wait a minute! 
I could charge!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Wait a minute!
> I could charge!


I'm kinda for BYOB


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I will definitely post a pic. I doubt it will be today though.. hubby ordered a gable fan and it arrived today, so it's getting installed really right now. I'm seriously on the verge of just dragging everything into the dining room and working there. If he wants to eat without staring at a pile of clay, I bet he finishes rewiring my lights!


Come on hubby. We are waiting. How does that cheering song go? Why are we (Bambam) waiting? 
Why are we (Bambam) waiting?
Why are we (Bambam) waiting?
Why are we (Bambam) waiting?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Come on hubby. We are waiting. How does that cheering song go? Why are we (Bambam) waiting?
> Why are we (Bambam) waiting?
> Why are we (Bambam) waiting?
> Why are we (Bambam) waiting?


Lol[emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, that's a bit of a sore point.
> The whole of Fes has run out of Jiffy bags and I need some to post things to people.
> It costs much more to post boxes.
> I went to one shop and asked and the man said, "Ah, you speak Arabic?"
> "A little" I replied modestly.
> "Are you a Muslim?" he asked.
> "No" says I.
> "Then i shall not speak to you" says he!
> 
> The first time this has happened in 13 years!


How rude. And dare I say it....racist.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Compliment or insult????
> I think I'll take it as a compliment!


Thats how it was intended.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And it was about 15,500 posts i had to read!


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm rather afraid I have a cat problem too.
> They use my hallway and in front of my door as a toilet, fight and scream all night long, make noises like thunder as they run and brawl on my neighbour's plastic roof and look repulsively mangy.
> i have tried all sorts of things to chase them away, but nothing works short of killing them. And that I'm not prepared to do.
> Just have to grin and bear it.


Use your staff!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And who's going to keep the bar stocked, serve behind it and keep it clean, I wonder?
> It'll cost a fortune.


We can have a rota to serve behind the bar. We will just charge cost price to buy a drink which we will then use to replenish stocks. Won't cost a penny!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> @CarolM I'm doing well. Just been working mainly 68hrs a week. Seems to be all I do anymore lol
> 
> Played with dogs.
> View attachment 247583
> 
> 
> Worked on geckis enclosure
> View attachment 247584
> View attachment 247585
> 
> 
> Doing maintenance on fish tanks.
> View attachment 247586
> View attachment 247587
> View attachment 247588
> View attachment 247589
> View attachment 247590


Awesome pictures Dan. And so very glad that you are doing well. 68hrs is alot. You sure are a hard worker I hope they appreciate you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm kinda for BYOB


Well, that's how it's always been. 
We always have the coffee machine brewing and there's a hot drinks machine and soft drinks dispenser and about 800 bottles of Mountain Dew because the Pirate added a couple of extra zeros to an order for Ed, but alcohol was usually only rum to pay the pirate and a drop or two of spirits and a bottle or two of wine for special occasions. I do get beer in for special events as well, but it never lasts very long.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> So.....the CDR is back to current events and not replays? Say it aint so.!


It aint so!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> How rude. And dare I say it....racist.


Quite. 
The idiot clearly thought I was a tourist and would be gone by the end of the day. 
How wrong he was!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I made cobbler lol
> View attachment 247599


Ooh. Yummmmy. Did you save some for us?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our area just hit with yet another massive thunderstorm with buckets and buckets of rain. The rain comes down harder than the roof gutters can handle, so i literally DO collect buckets of rainwater to filter for fish tank changes, but mostly garden and house plant watering!
> 
> The frequent rains have done WONDERS on the newly potted up Elephant Ear tubers. Hard to believe i almost didnt replant them this year..


Luckily you did then. Welcome back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> We can have a rota to serve behind the bar. We will just charge cost price to buy a drink which we will then use to replenish stocks. Won't cost a penny!!


Okay, then, draw up a rota. 
But i'm not included. 
Far too lazy. 
And this doesn't sound like I'll be making a profit, either.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, that's how it's always been.
> We always have the coffee machine brewing and there's a hot drinks machine and soft drinks dispenser and about 800 bottles of Mountain Dew because the Pirate added a couple of extra zeros to an order for Ed, but alcohol was usually only rum to pay the pirate and a drop or two of spirits and a bottle or two of wine for special occasions. I do get beer in for special events as well, but it never lasts very long.


Oh no I feel like I am corrupting the CDR by suggesting stocking the bar with alcohol. 
I might just go skulk in a corner with my chilled white wine. Anybody wanting to join me would be most welcome though...


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I haven't been here in the dark for a very long time, was too busy enjoying the English heat. I have been keeping up with you all so feel I know what you have a been up to, even those of you that I haven't even not met yet!!


Yay. So does this mean I can add you to my list now? Are you going to stay around for a while?


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I haven't been here in the dark for a very long time, was too busy enjoying the English heat. I have been keeping up with you all so feel I know what you have a been up to, even those of you that I haven't even not met yet!!



Hello Jane! How are you? I’m heading up your way tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Ok, .... I jumped back in time and grabbed it first
> View attachment 247602


Nom nom nom nom....


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Somewhat lol.
> I brought chicken, sticky rice (found out I can eat that just not normal white or wild rice), steamed carrots, and peas.


That is good.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> So that's what happened.
> View attachment 247603


o-O


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I made cobbler lol
> View attachment 247599



Yum! Yum!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Two quick picks....
> 
> *Elephant Ears Loving Our Rain, Heat & Humidity*
> 
> View attachment 247604
> 
> 
> 
> *Sully - Loving Our Rain, Heat & Humidity*
> 
> View attachment 247605


Those elephants are looking awesome.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It aint so!



You typed it, doesnt count!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Umm why not? Sounded good to me..


Because then it would be gone.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...best to “leaf” it be.


Whahaha. So glad you got it. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I know that’s not your era... but Wow!! You just blew me away with a nice memory!! My Grandmother ( more like my mother) loved him & Audie Murphy! She thought they were the two most handsome men ever (besides my Pappaw of course) she lived to be 84 and passed on last year at my house where she spent the last 6 months of her life. She was one of those women everyone loved.. and she Doted on my son!!!


Oh I am so glad I brought back good memories.


----------



## JSWallace

CarolM said:


> Yay. So does this mean I can add you to my list now? Are you going to stay around for a while?


Hi Carol, yes planning on staying around for a while so yes please add me to your list, unless it's a naughty list!!


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Hello Jane! How are you? I’m heading up your way tomorrow!


Hi Linda, yes am very good thanks. You're coming up to Buxton?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ow!
> Just fell over something in the Dark.
> Again.
> Who left an 'A' frame lying about in the Dark?


Don't you know that you are supposed to feel before you walk. [emoji34]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Oh no I feel like I am corrupting the CDR by suggesting stocking the bar with alcohol.
> I might just go skulk in a corner with my chilled white wine. Anybody wanting to join me would be most welcome though...


i'll come and join you! 
I like skulking. 
And this lot don't need much corrupting. 
It was they who opened the bar, but it's my fault for not being here!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Explain “snap” to me please


When someone says the same thing you said. You say snap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't you know that you are supposed to feel before you walk. [emoji34]


I was carrying a couple of meerkats!


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll come and join you!
> I like skulking.
> And this lot don't need much corrupting.
> It was they who opened the bar, but it's my fault for not being here!


You can come join me as long as you bring along a bottle off something suitably alcoholic...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You typed it, doesnt count!


Dang it.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Because then it would be gone.


Then we can get more[emoji12]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> You can come join me as long as you bring along a bottle off something suitably alcoholic...


Erm. 
Rum ?


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> Hi Carol, yes planning on staying around for a while so yes please add me to your list, unless it's a naughty list!!


Naughty lists are good too. Well at least in the CDR. Oh wait thats the slightly excentric, little bit crazy list for the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll come and join you!
> I like skulking.
> And this lot don't need much corrupting.
> It was they who opened the bar, but it's my fault for not being here!


You snooze you loose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You snooze you loose.


So it would appear!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was carrying a couple of meerkats!


Oh okay then. In that case Are you okay. You didn't hurt yourself?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh okay then. In that case Are you okay. You didn't hurt yourself?


No, luckily I landed on the meerkats. 
Two less to worry about.


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. And now it is bed time. Way past my bedtime. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Be good and if you can't, Be good at being bad.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Erm.
> Rum ?


It wouldn't be my first choice but if that's all you have I may let you skulk for a short while!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm mailing the majority of the meerkats to @johnandjade.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, luckily I landed on the meerkats.
> Two less to worry about.


Finally they were good for something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. And now it is bed time. Way past my bedtime. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Be good and if you can't, Be good at being bad.


Nos da, Carol! 
Sleep well. 
i'm always good.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. And now it is bed time. Way past my bedtime. Good night all. Sleep tight and sweet dreams. Be good and if you can't, Be good at being bad.


Night night Carol sleep well .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> It wouldn't be my first choice but if that's all you have I may let you skulk for a short while!


Very kind, i'm sure! 
I think there's still a drop of Chablis left as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those in range, don’t forget the Fringe Fest is going on!


----------



## DE42

Alive!!!!!!?


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was carrying a couple of meerkats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> For those in range, don’t forget the Fringe Fest is going on!
> 
> View attachment 247615


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Alive!!!!!!?


At the time.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very kind, i'm sure!
> I think there's still a drop of Chablis left as well.


Anybody with Chablis is more than welcome in my corner!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Anybody with Chablis is more than welcome in my corner!!


Cheers, then!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed I do!
> Send him my love!
> Though I guess you might have to shout a bit if he's going deaf as well.


Deaf as the post!


----------



## DE42

Anyone here avid fish keepers also? And do you have much experience with angelfish?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It’s getting hot and humid but got out for some morning chores with the little guy.
> 
> View attachment 247566
> 
> 
> View attachment 247567
> 
> 
> View attachment 247568
> 
> 
> View attachment 247569


Love that hat!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Deaf as the post!


You could stamp morse code. 
He's feel the vibrations.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Antarctica.
> We are living through the 6th Great Extinction and the first to be largely caused by a single species.


It makes me feel ashamed to be human!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Anyone here avid fish keepers also? And do you have much experience with angelfish?


wifey keeps mackerel in the fridge. 
Otherwise; not for years. 
I did keep angelfish a long time back, but only remember they used to nibble each others fins off sometimes.


----------



## DE42

I am new to them and was wondering if anyone here had experience. I just got 4 and have read conflicting info on them. Thanks though.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey keeps mackerel in the fridge.
> Otherwise; not for years.
> I did keep angelfish a long time back, but only remember they used to nibble each others fins off sometimes.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy! Let’s celebrate!!!! Champagne for everyone!!!!
> Er, what was the job again?


Cheers and congratulations on getting the job as ..............whatever it is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I am new to them and was wondering if anyone here had experience. I just got 4 and have read conflicting info on them. Thanks though.


I think some of the Roommates keep or have kept tropical fishies. 
So you may be in luck, later.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all how is everyone keeping


Hi Laura, hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Would she fit in a jiffy bag?
> View attachment 247573


She would if my neighbours set about her with their long handled pruners!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You and Lyn have the same sense of humour.


well I'm sending mine back to ask for a refund.
I was assured it was unique when I bought it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It makes me feel ashamed to be human!


I know what you mean! 
Hi, Lyn, we're actually in real time together! 
At last!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> well I'm sending mine back to ask for a refund.
> I was assured it was unique when I bought it!


Told you I'd just bought a new one. 
We must have the same dodgy supplier. 
I think mine's a bit broken to be honest.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 247574
> 
> How’s this for cute, Kathy?


Wow thats a beauty!
I hope he put it back!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, that's a bit of a sore point.
> The whole of Fes has run out of Jiffy bags and I need some to post things to people.
> It costs much more to post boxes.
> I went to one shop and asked and the man said, "Ah, you speak Arabic?"
> "A little" I replied modestly.
> "Are you a Muslim?" he asked.
> "No" says I.
> "Then i shall not speak to you" says he!
> 
> The first time this has happened in 13 years!


Not very good for business!
If that happened in the UK, the other way around, there would be uproar and accusations of racism!


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey! David Tennant (a past Dr Who) is chairing 'Have I Got News For You'
- he has ginger hair!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not very good for business!
> If that happened in the UK, the other way around, there would be uproar and accusations of racism!


Not sure it's technically racism, but yes, he thought I was a tourist and there would be no recriminations. 
The Moroccans take such matters very seriously, it's not just frowned upon, it's a serious offence. 
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Blimey! David Tennant (a past Dr Who) is chairing 'Have I Got News For You'
> - he has ginger hair!!!!


i think he's chaired it a couple of times. 
The red hair was April, if i recall, so this may be a repeat? 
The Tom Baker one was a classic.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm rather afraid I have a cat problem too.
> They use my hallway and in front of my door as a toilet, fight and scream all night long, make noises like thunder as they run and brawl on my neighbour's plastic roof and look repulsively mangy.
> i have tried all sorts of things to chase them away, but nothing works short of killing them. And that I'm not prepared to do.
> Just have to grin and bear it.


A hose pipe (with the tap turned on of course) generally does the trick.
Another good deterrent to stop the cats getting on my roof was to overhang a large kiddies garden windmill at the point they jumped up. 
The moving bit seemed to scare them.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> @CarolM I'm doing well. Just been working mainly 68hrs a week. Seems to be all I do anymore lol
> 
> Played with dogs.
> View attachment 247583
> 
> 
> Worked on geckis enclosure
> View attachment 247584
> View attachment 247585
> 
> 
> Doing maintenance on fish tanks.
> View attachment 247586
> View attachment 247587
> View attachment 247588
> View attachment 247589
> View attachment 247590


Welcome back Dan, that's quite a zoo you have there.
Did you manage to rehome the box turtle?
Love the giant millipede on the lawn in the dog pic.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A hose pipe (with the tap turned on of course) generally does the trick.
> Another good deterrent to stop the cats getting on my roof was to overhang a large kiddies garden windmill at the point they jumped up.
> The moving bit seemed to scare them.


I don't think that the windmill would do anything except get stolen on my stairwell or outside my door. 
The hose thing has been tried, but doesn't put them off for long. 
I also once hosed down a neighbour by mistake. 
Honest. It _was _a mistake.


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Hello all, I haven't been here in the dark for a very long time, was too busy enjoying the English heat. I have been keeping up with you all so feel I know what you have a been up to, even those of you that I haven't even not met yet!!


Hello Jane, long time no not see!
Hope all is well.
(I expect I'll find out in the next few posts)


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Somewhat lol.
> I brought chicken, sticky rice (found out I can eat that just not normal white or wild rice), steamed carrots, and peas.


Did you know that you should soak rice overnight in order to reduce the amount of arsenic in it?
Dr Michael Mosely did a programme over here on it and tested different ways of cooking rice to find the best way to reduce the arsenic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Did you know that you should soak rice overnight in order to reduce the amount of arsenic in it?
> Dr Michael Mosely did a programme over here on it and tested different ways of cooking rice to find the best way to reduce the arsenic.


But I like the arsenic flavour!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You guys seem to be getting rains for all of us. On Wednesday Denmark is expecting its hottest day ever — up to 38 C in the south of the country. Normally, 25 C here is officially a “summer day”, and those are usually uncommon...


Our temps are supposed to drop to an average of 19 by the end of the week - can't wait!!
Very little rain due though! 
I could never live in a hot, dry country - so you're quite safe Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Our temps are supposed to drop to an average of 19 by the end of the week - can't wait!!
> Very little rain due though!
> I could never live in a hot, dry country - so you're quite safe Adam.


Phew!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> My vine looks dead. But that could be because it is winter. So will leaf it until summer before i confirm it or not.
> And I am ecstatic that Lola is finely running to food. That is the best news of the day.


My vine dies back and just looks like dead sticks in the winter but it makes a great recovery every Spring.
I also have a plant called an ablution which I thought died 2 years ago after the first flowers dropped off.
No leaves or flowers at all last year and the pot was just left in a corner but miraculously it is still alive and flowering this year.
That is in spite of not because of me!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Dan, that's quite a zoo you have there.
> Did you manage to rehome the box turtle?
> Love the giant millipede on the lawn in the dog pic.
> 
> Hope you are well.


I did. I just don't really have the room for one.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Did you know that you should soak rice overnight in order to reduce the amount of arsenic in it?
> Dr Michael Mosely did a programme over here on it and tested different ways of cooking rice to find the best way to reduce the arsenic.


But it's good for cramps lol

That is interesting though.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Yes, please! I grew rather fond of that bar. Great spirit!  And they have a nice sign outside, if you can read it by the jellyfish light:
> View attachment 247606
> 
> It’s a good night from me, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


Nos Da Lena sleep well


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thats the way to go. Put your son and dog to work. Problem is everyone should pull their weight in the house. So what will the tort be doing?


Clearing up all those messy leaves that someone threw on the ground of course!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For those in range, don’t forget the Fringe Fest is going on!
> 
> View attachment 247615


Went a few years ago and saw the Military Tattoo in the castle arena too.
Excellent few days in Edinburgh
My sisters family go every year and I'm always invited but since I've had Lola not been able to go.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Anyone here avid fish keepers also? And do you have much experience with angelfish?


No fish - just 2 frogs who have moved in.
I like to watch the Pope's Eye underwater Reef cam to see the fish around Melbourne though.
It's live and very relaxing. You'll find Angel fish there.
There is a Victorian Scalyfin that has set up home near the webcam and he's quite a character.
Great to see the stingarees passing by and occasionally divers too!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> No fish - just 2 frogs who have moved in.
> I like to watch the Pope's Eye underwater Reef cam to see the fish around Melbourne though.
> It's live and very relaxing. You'll find Angel fish there.
> There is a Victorian Scalyfin that has set up home near the webcam and he's quite a character.
> Great to see the stingarees passing by and occasionally divers too!


What kind of frogs? I've had dart frogs before.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think some of the Roommates keep or have kept tropical fishies.
> So you may be in luck, later.


@ZEROPILOT Ed may be able to help.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know what you mean!
> Hi, Lyn, we're actually in real time together!
> At last!


It's taken me ages just to catch up on this evening's posts
Welcome back Adam!!
Good to not see you!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told you I'd just bought a new one.
> We must have the same dodgy supplier.
> I think mine's a bit broken to be honest.


I've often been told mine is warped!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I like the arsenic flavour!


Just quietly making a note of that in case it is needed for future reference.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've often been told mine is warped!


Me too. 
Good to not see you too, Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> What kind of frogs? I've had dart frogs before.


These are just common uk frogs.
Common as muck actually - you should here their language!
Think they've been learning from my neighbours


----------



## Lyn W

Done it! We are all back to the present now!
Or I think US friends may be back to the future!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> These are just common uk frogs.
> Common as muck actually - you should here their language!
> Think they've been learning from my neighbours


You're lucky. 
I love frogs. 
We get quite lot in some parts of the country here, but not your UK species.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Done it! We are all back to the present now!
> Or I think US friends may be back to the future!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> But it's good for cramps lol
> 
> That is interesting though.


Rice is a popular baby food, but not many parents realise the arsenic content could somehow be harmful in the long run.
I didn't!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> View attachment 247621


Loved that film!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're lucky.
> I love frogs.
> We get quite lot in some parts of the country here, but not your UK species.


I have a large underbed storage container that I was trying to revive some shrubs that were moved from our old school.
The plants didn't make it and I was going to empty the water out but found Mr and Mrs Froggy.
So I have added some pond weed and left it.
It's in the way really but can't upset the frogs.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> These are just common uk frogs.
> Common as muck actually - you should here their language!
> Think they've been learning from my neighbours


That should be 'hear'


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> @ZEROPILOT Ed may be able to help.


I only have one fish tank left.
That and the Koi pond.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She tends to kick the ball away and then loses interest.
> She's a little afraid of balls moving but is quite good at dead ball situations and penalties.


Here is a actual scene from the football match EEElephants against TTTortoises.
Watch the concentrated expression on TTTortoise player`s face by doing the goal kick !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only have one fish tank left.
> That and the Koi pond.


Hi Ed I remembered you had tanks but couldn't remember what sort of fish you kept.
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a large underbed storage container that I was trying to revive some shrubs that were moved from our old school.
> The plants didn't make it and I was going to empty the water out but found Mr and Mrs Froggy.
> So I have added some pond weed and left it.
> It's in the way really but can't upset the frogs.


I remember reading about them in my catch-up. 
I wouldn't disturb them either. 
Like the geckos in my lab, they're sometimes in the way, but I'd never upset them.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Anyone here avid fish keepers also? And do you have much experience with angelfish?


Right now, I've just got Bubbles the goldfish. I used to keep quite a variety of fish, but no angelfish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Here is a actual scene from the football match EEElephants against TTTortoises.
> Watch the concentrated expression on TTTortoise player`s face by doing the goal kick !


Who won?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I have
> 
> Hi Ed I remembered you had tanks but couldn't remember what sort of fish you kept.
> How are you?


Well enough. Thanks.
I have the koi and goldfish outside and inside. Some guppies from a member close by.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Here is a actual scene from the football match EEElephants against TTTortoises.
> Watch the concentrated expression on TTTortoise player`s face by doing the goal kick !


That's strange - the pic shows in my reply but not in your post!
I was just going to say I couldn't see the pic.
What creature was the ref?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> We don’t see a lot of Elsa these days because it’s so dang HOT! She is a very smart girl, and comes out to eat a little in the morning and evening, but mostly estivates. I’m trying to follow her example but the household chores don’t seem to get done when I estivate...[emoji38]


Hi Bea, I am feeling like being a vampire in these hot days: Only coming out and doing things after sundown.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well enough. Thanks.
> I have the koi and goldfish outside and inside. Some guppies from a member close by.


No angel fish then, I suppose they would be tropical?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes
I only have fancy guppies, some mollies, catfish and a puffer fish.
They all live in semi salt water.
Strangely, the puffer has never eaten anyone.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I like #s 4,6 and 9


Most votes of number 9 I think ar present.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That's strange - the pic shows in my reply but not in your post!
> I was just going to say I couldn't see the pic.
> What creature was the ref?


Hmmm, really strange. Do you use an app ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I remember reading about them in my catch-up.
> I wouldn't disturb them either.
> Like the geckos in my lab, they're sometimes in the way, but I'd never upset them.


I thought about rehoming them in our lovely large wildlife pond at school, but they obviously like it where they are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well enough. Thanks.
> I have the koi and goldfish outside and inside. Some guppies from a member close by.


Good evening, Ed.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I am new to them and was wondering if anyone here had experience. I just got 4 and have read conflicting info on them. Thanks though.


Is there anything specific you want to know?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, really strange. Do you use an app ?


No just my laptop.
It is weird!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Bea, I am feeling like being a vampire in these hot days: Only coming out and doing things after sundown.


Good morning, Vampire Bee!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I don’t have a preference... but if you all start calling me Heather, I may feel guilty until I get everyone’s real names in sync with usernames[emoji6]


You don`t have to feel guilty when using the nick names or using the real names. They are both okay.
I think no one is offended here when you use the nick. Only because we know us so well we often use the real name here. When I was new I had to learn them too !


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> I only have fancy guppies, some mollies, catfish and a puffer fish.
> They all live in semi salt water.
> Strangely, the puffer has never eaten anyone.


........yet!
He's just biding his time waiting for the right moment.....


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> No just my laptop.
> It is weird!


I can see my pic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I can see my pic


Moo!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I can see my pic


Just went back to check and it is there in your post now!
Must just take a long time to download.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Vampire Bee!


Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! Adam in real time. I have to get used to it...
Good morning Tidgys Dad. How things are in your corner ? Btw I love your vampire bee. Looks really like me !


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Done it! We are all back to the present now!
> Or I think US friends may be back to the future!


I need to get the car first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! Adam in real time. I have to get used to it...
> Good morning Tidgys Dad. How things are in your corner ? Btw I love your vampire bee. Looks really like me !


Yes, i thought there was a resemblance to your old avatar! 
It's great to be in Cold Dark Room Mean Time. 
All good here, apart from a pile of meerkats! 
Your corner?


----------



## DE42

I have a freshwater pea puffer but have never kept the brackish or saltwater varieties.


ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> I only have fancy guppies, some mollies, catfish and a puffer fish.
> They all live in semi salt water.
> Strangely, the puffer has never eaten anyone.


----------



## Lyn W

I'll have to love you and leave you now folks.
Time for some sleep!
So take care and I'll not see you later in the morning.
Don't stay up too late kids!
Nos Da


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sorry to hear about the black one!


Thank you Lena.


----------



## DE42

I'm wondering about their compatibility with other long thin fish like the long fin bristlenose pleco. Also since these are my first angelfish I was wondering how long it would be before I need to move them over to the 80 gallon tank. Right now I have them in a 38 gallon bow front by Marineland. Right now they are about "quarter" (us coin) body size.


Bambam1989 said:


> Is there anything specific you want to know?


----------



## DE42

Goodnight


Lyn W said:


> I'll have to love you and leave you now folks.
> Time for some sleep!
> So take care and I'll not see you later in the morning.
> Don't stay up too late kids!
> Nos Da


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to love you and leave you now folks.
> Time for some sleep!
> So take care and I'll not see later in the morning.
> Don't stay up too late kids!
> Nos Da


Nos da, Lyn! 
I'll be up for a couple of hours, I expect. 
But must get some sleep while it's slightly cooler.


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> I only have fancy guppies, some mollies, catfish and a puffer fish.
> They all live in semi salt water.
> Strangely, the puffer has never eaten anyone.


Give it a little more time[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame for the black sheep  but glad the other is thriving


Thank you Lyn. In Germany we have a saying: Don`t count your chicks ( young chicken ) before autumn. Maybe it is the same with sheep/lambs.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn!
> I'll be up for a couple of hours, I expect.
> But must get some sleep while it's slightly cooler.


My electric fan has been a godsend this summer. 
night night!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Give it a little more time[emoji6]


Good evening, Bambam. 
It's Adam here! 
In Real Time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> My electric fan has been a godsend this summer.
> night night!


wifey has a tower fan.
I hate it, noisy, ugly irritating thing. 
(the fan, not wifey)


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Take away their ladder?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moo!


Moo ??????
Muh, said the cow.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If one of us posts something in reply to a post and then someone else independently replies with the same answer, one of the two will post 'SNAP' like in the card game.
> If the post's almost the same we post, "SNAPish"



Got it!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bambam.
> It's Adam here!
> In Real Time!


SCARY ! SCARY ! SCARY ! Pay ATTENTION, ADAM ONLINE IN REAL TIME !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Moo ??????
> Muh, said the cow.


It's my new contraction/shortform for "me too".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Got it!


Good evening, Jennifer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> SCARY ! SCARY ! SCARY ! Pay ATTENTION, ADAM ONLINE IN REAL TIME !!!


gr.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HUG!
> HUG
> HUGGEDY HUG HUG
> HUG


Thhhhhaaannk yoooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got to do a room tomorrow.
> Can't say I'm really looking forward to it.


Tie Tidgy to a wet sponge and let her play in the room for a while....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thhhhhaaannk yoooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


HUG!
HUG
HUGGEDY HUG HUG
HUG HUG


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> gr.


The STRANGER is back in town.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Tie Tidgy to a wet sponge and let her play in the room for a while....


Good plan. 
But It's quite a big room, might take her a week or two to do it thoroughly. 
Still, wifey may not notice.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> I'm wondering about their compatibility with other long thin fish like the long fin bristlenose pleco. Also since these are my first angelfish I was wondering how long it would be before I need to move them over to the 80 gallon tank. Right now I have them in a 38 gallon bow front by Marineland. Right now they are about "quarter" (us coin) body size.


My personal opinion would be this- the angelfish may become territorial towards any new fish. If you want to try it, I would introduce new fish while the angelfish are still young, and watch for signs of aggression.
As soon as they start showing signs of pairing and aggression towards each other, I would get them in the bigger tank. Or go ahead and get it setup and let the tank cycle so it's ready


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> For the first time in ages Lola haas eaten all his food - all by himself !!!!
> 2 bags of store salad mixes and a large helping of ribbon plantains - I'm amazed and I have run out of food for him too.
> I stopped buying so much in, because he wasn't eating it and I was throwing a lot away but he has caught me out today.
> I am going to have to pop to the shops and make a detour to get some more plantains.
> Will try him on some vine leaves he hasn't liked them much before but he may take them now.


Yaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Lola ! Good girl


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good plan.
> But It's quite a big room, might take her a week or two to do it thoroughly.
> Still, wifey may not notice.


Hmm, you definitely need more tortoises !


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Bambam.
> It's Adam here!
> In Real Time!


Hi Adam!
Me too, I couldn't find a time machine car..


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's my new contraction/shortform for "me too".


Have to remember that.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Maybe I could dress as a policewoman and go and sort them out?
> Or Linda, she's closer!


Yeah, Linda for PO-woman !  Punish Lyn`s naughty neighbours hard for the murder of helpless plants !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Have to remember that.


Moo.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HUG!
> HUG
> HUGGEDY HUG HUG
> HUG HUG


Uiiiiii, you take my breath away........ I am a little overhugged now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Uiiiiii, you take my breath away........ I am a little overhugged now.


Moo.
Not sure if my poor lungs can cope with any more hugs for a bit.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Even plastics on the Galapagos beaches now


The whole oceans are full with plastic waste. It is a shame.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> Sell your house.
> Move to Morocco.
> Never have to work again as you can live on the money from your house for the rest of your life.


How long can I live there in Morocco with 50.000 Euros ? My house is old. I have payed much more for it than 50.000 Euros but when I would sell it today I would hardly get this money.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't get beyond the first one.
> NO MORE MEERKATS ! ! ! !
> Look at all the bad things that have happened since i've been away.
> Meerkats are to blame for at least some of it, i'm sure.
> And now I have even more to dispose of.
> It's no fun, you know.


And for which group hug would you vote except of the meercats ???


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love you, Sabine
> So you would get a discount.
> Don't forget, i charge wifey for coffee and Tidgy for treats like lettuce and prickly pear fruits.
> True.


I love you too but I would never take a penny from you when you are my guest


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Moo.
> Not sure if my poor lungs can cope with any more hugs for a bit.


I am sure they can
A biiiiiiiiiiig bear huuuuuuuuugggggg !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We could all deliberately get your name wrong until you've got used to all our names, Donna.


You are so mean Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> How long can I live there in Morocco with 50.000 Euros ? My house is old. I have payed much more for it than 50.000 Euros but when I would sell it today I would hardly get this money.


Hmmm. 
Probably not enough, I guess. 
You could buy a decent place for 20,000, or 10,000 for a small apartment.
50 Euros a week would be a comfy life, you'd earn interest, so you'd be okay for a fair time, but not a life of luxury. 
If you taught German as well, you'd be fine!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are so mean Adam.


I think Marjorie rather liked the idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> And for which group hug would you vote except of the meercats ???


I was afraid to look further, so don't know.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> It’s getting hot and humid but got out for some morning chores with the little guy.
> 
> View attachment 247566
> 
> 
> View attachment 247567
> 
> 
> View attachment 247568
> 
> 
> View attachment 247569


Yeah, tortoise feeding, cleaning the pen and watering the tortoise. Well done !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I love you too but I would never take a penny from you when you are my guest


Glad to hear it! 
That would be mean if you did.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was afraid to look further, so don't know.


Coward.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am sure they can
> A biiiiiiiiiiig bear huuuuuuuuugggggg !


Gasp ! ! ! !
Thanks, Bee!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad to hear it!
> That would be mean if you did.


Ah, I would be mean but you won`t ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Coward.


Eeek! ! !
Yup.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ah, I would be mean but you won`t ?


No, I would. 
But that's fine.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gasp ! ! ! !
> Thanks, Bee!


That was not my hardest bear hug. I haven taken care of your lungs.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eeek! ! !
> Yup.


Better a living coward than a dead hero ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Better a living coward than a dead hero ?


Always.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think Marjorie rather liked the idea.


I hope you run out of female names.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Always.


 Moo


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I would.
> But that's fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope you run out of female names.


Might take a while. 
I think I must know another dozen, at least.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all how is everyone keeping


Good evening Laura. Always a nice suprise to see you here. Life is hot but good in my corner of the world.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Might take a while.
> I think I must know another dozen, at least.


Don`t bite Heather away, or I will bite you.
with my vampire bee teeth !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like 4 and 7


Think 4 has the same votes then 9 now !


----------



## Yvonne G

It seem petty to complain about the smoke when so many have lost their homes and lives, but last night's wind carried the smoke from the northern california fires down into our valley ad I've been breathing smoke all day long! I keep worrying something is on fire here. Besides, it stinks.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 247574
> 
> How’s this for cute, Kathy?


Uihhh, what a nice mouth and a long tail.
The turtle of course !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Shame poor lamb. So sorry Sabine. But very glad the other one is doing well. Definitely pic time.


Thank you Carol. I try to take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Noooo. You can't eat your group hug.[emoji33] [emoji33]


No ? I can not ? Hmmmm, too bad.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> And with that, I have finally caught up!
> Well done, Roommates, for keeping this Room running so busily while i've been away!
> Brilliant on welcoming new Roomates and giving great tort advice to them and each other.
> Not so good on letting the One-Legged Pirate and Leprechaun Substitute get away with murder, the place being overrun with meerkats and eating the Wool Spider (if she existed) .
> I've enjoyed reading through all the trials and tribulations, travels and trips, postcards and potted plants.
> Sorry to hear about the problems and health issues some of you and your pets have been going through.
> But proud of your kindness, team spirit and the support you give to each other.
> 
> And it's interesting to note, that since I returned, the male Roommates have all just about vanished.
> Never mind, i'm quite happy sharing the Cold Dark Room with a dozen lovely ladies!
> Love you all, Roommates. (men and women) .


Love you too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I think he was refering to my post.


Okay. Seems I was a little bit confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It seem petty to complain about the smoke when so many have lost their homes and lives, but last night's wind carried the smoke from the northern california fires down into our valley ad I've been breathing smoke all day long! I keep worrying something is on fire here. Besides, it stinks.


Not pleasant.
Let's just hope that none of the actual sparks go in your direction!
Stay safe, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It seem petty to complain about the smoke when so many have lost their homes and lives, but last night's wind carried the smoke from the northern california fires down into our valley ad I've been breathing smoke all day long! I keep worrying something is on fire here. Besides, it stinks.


Fires are cruel. Killing so many little and bigger animals, plants and threaten towns and people. I hate fires too.
I even hate the smell of a fire.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> @CarolM I'm doing well. Just been working mainly 68hrs a week. Seems to be all I do anymore lol
> 
> Played with dogs.
> View attachment 247583
> 
> 
> Worked on geckis enclosure
> View attachment 247584
> View attachment 247585
> 
> 
> Doing maintenance on fish tanks.
> View attachment 247586
> View attachment 247587
> View attachment 247588
> View attachment 247589
> View attachment 247590


Hi Dan. Good to see you. Your dogs are adorable as ever. Geckis enclosure looks fine and the fish tanks are so clean and clear. Well done , good work !


----------



## Bee62

I was trying to catch up but I have to give up !!!!
Nos da, good night and Gute Nacht. It is nearly 4:00 am and I am tired.
Not to chat tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I was trying to catch up but I have to give up !!!!
> Nos da, good night and Gute Nacht. It is nearly 4:00 am and I am tired.
> Not to chat tomorrow.


Why not chat tomorrow? 
Oh, well, hopefully not see you soon, Sabine. 
Nos da, sleep well my friend, nice to speak again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not pleasant.
> Let's just hope that none of the actual sparks go in your direction!
> Stay safe, Yvonne.


No, the fires are miles and miles away. No danger to us here at all. But our valley is a bowl. The winds blow from the north then hit the mountains at the south end of the valley and just sit there, building up. I feel sorry for the folks who live in Bakersfield, right at the foot of those mountains.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I was trying to catch up but I have to give up !!!!
> Nos da, good night and Gute Nacht. It is nearly 4:00 am and I am tired.
> Not to chat tomorrow.


Guten Nacht, mein freund! From an English speaking German to a German speaking German! Why did you stay up so late?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Alive!!!!!!?


[emoji102] [emoji102] [emoji102]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Anyone here avid fish keepers also? And do you have much experience with angelfish?


Sorry. No experience [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> well I'm sending mine back to ask for a refund.
> I was assured it was unique when I bought it!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Told you I'd just bought a new one.
> We must have the same dodgy supplier.
> I think mine's a bit broken to be honest.


Nooooooo. Both of you keep it. It makes very interesting and funny reading.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure it's technically racism, but yes, he thought I was a tourist and there would be no recriminations.
> The Moroccans take such matters very seriously, it's not just frowned upon, it's a serious offence.
> .


Then why on earth would he do it. How stupid can you be.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A hose pipe (with the tap turned on of course) generally does the trick.
> Another good deterrent to stop the cats getting on my roof was to overhang a large kiddies garden windmill at the point they jumped up.
> The moving bit seemed to scare them.


A scare crow except in this case a scare cat. Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Did you know that you should soak rice overnight in order to reduce the amount of arsenic in it?
> Dr Michael Mosely did a programme over here on it and tested different ways of cooking rice to find the best way to reduce the arsenic.


I did not even know that rice had arsenic in it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My vine dies back and just looks like dead sticks in the winter but it makes a great recovery every Spring.
> I also have a plant called an ablution which I thought died 2 years ago after the first flowers dropped off.
> No leaves or flowers at all last year and the pot was just left in a corner but miraculously it is still alive and flowering this year.
> That is in spite of not because of me!


Lol. Well done. I actually find that the less I fuss over my plants the better they do.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I did. I just don't really have the room for one.


Oh well done. So sad that you couldn't keep it but understand. You are a good guy Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Clearing up all those messy leaves that someone threw on the ground of course!


Me thinks it will just use them to hide from it's responsibilities.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No fish - just 2 frogs who have moved in.
> I like to watch the Pope's Eye underwater Reef cam to see the fish around Melbourne though.
> It's live and very relaxing. You'll find Angel fish there.
> There is a Victorian Scalyfin that has set up home near the webcam and he's quite a character.
> Great to see the stingarees passing by and occasionally divers too!


Link please.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Done it! We are all back to the present now!
> Or I think US friends may be back to the future!


Nope you are either 1 or 2 hours behind me. [emoji6] And others even more so. Except on weekends as I sleep late.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have a large underbed storage container that I was trying to revive some shrubs that were moved from our old school.
> The plants didn't make it and I was going to empty the water out but found Mr and Mrs Froggy.
> So I have added some pond weed and left it.
> It's in the way really but can't upset the frogs.


That is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Here is a actual scene from the football match EEElephants against TTTortoises.
> Watch the concentrated expression on TTTortoise player`s face by doing the goal kick !


Well scoring goals is serious business.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> I only have fancy guppies, some mollies, catfish and a puffer fish.
> They all live in semi salt water.
> Strangely, the puffer has never eaten anyone.


Was it supposed to?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No just my laptop.
> It is weird!


Happens to me sometimes. I know Yvonne had a problem with pictures for a long time.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I need to get the car first.


It's not a car anymore. They went into the future and modified it to a button. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to love you and leave you now folks.
> Time for some sleep!
> So take care and I'll not see you later in the morning.
> Don't stay up too late kids!
> Nos Da


Night night Lyn. I hope you slept well.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Goodnight


Night night Dan. Sleep well.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Uiiiiii, you take my breath away........ I am a little overhugged now.


You can never be overhugged!!


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi Linda, yes am very good thanks. You're coming up to Buxton?



Yes. Only for a flying visit though. Up today (Tue), at sister’s on Wednesday and back Thursday. It is a shame you are the opposite side of the county or I would drop in. I use the M40 and go up through Ashbourne


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'll come and join you!
> I like skulking.
> And this lot don't need much corrupting.
> It was they who opened the bar, but it's my fault for not being here!



We didn’t open the bar! It was the pirate and the leprechaun! They CDR was quiet and they took things into their own hands!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Anyone here avid fish keepers also? And do you have much experience with angelfish?



We keep fish. Angel fish aren’t great in community tanks - they have a habit of nibbling the other fish


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. A placeholder to remind myself that I need to go back to the top of page 5786 (post 115701)!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I would.
> But that's fine.


Now now children no fighting in the CDR. Are we going to have to put you in the corner for a time out?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It seem petty to complain about the smoke when so many have lost their homes and lives, but last night's wind carried the smoke from the northern california fires down into our valley ad I've been breathing smoke all day long! I keep worrying something is on fire here. Besides, it stinks.


Hmmm. Not good for your lungs either. Poor tortoises probably have it worse.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. I try to take pics tomorrow.


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Seems I was a little bit confused.


Actually after reading a further few posts so was I!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I was trying to catch up but I have to give up !!!!
> Nos da, good night and Gute Nacht. It is nearly 4:00 am and I am tired.
> Not to chat tomorrow.


Night night Bee.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We didn’t open the bar! It was the pirate and the leprechaun! They CDR was quiet and they took things into their own hands!


I didn't even drink. I just went for the company of good friends.


----------



## CarolM

Woke up to 144 messages from the CDR. You guys are rocking. So nice to see it being so busy.
Have a fantastic Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I hope they have good vodka!



Better stick with rum and Irish whisky . (I guess brandy jokes are off limits? [emoji6])


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good luck. What are you applying for?



NOT the laundress job Adam offered! 
(For a remote job with a research project)


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Yes but that takes effort and if it's really dark you can't see them to poke them.
> I think fire flies could be a useful addition in the very dark corners and the sign for the bar!



I like the way you think, Jane!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And who's going to keep the bar stocked, serve behind it and keep it clean, I wonder?
> It'll cost a fortune.



No complaints. You’ve been saving a lot on those groceries, haven’t you?


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Oh no I feel like I am corrupting the CDR by suggesting stocking the bar with alcohol.
> I might just go skulk in a corner with my chilled white wine. Anybody wanting to join me would be most welcome though...



Is that the corner at the bar counter? I’ll be joining you in a bit. (Let me finish coffee and breakfast first  )


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Anyone here avid fish keepers also? And do you have much experience with angelfish?



Not me


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Blimey! David Tennant (a past Dr Who) is chairing 'Have I Got News For You'
> - he has ginger hair!!!!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> i think he's chaired it a couple of times.
> The red hair was April, if i recall, so this may be a repeat?
> The Tom Baker one was a classic.



No idea what you guys are talking about, but it’s great to not see you both in the CDR!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I didn't even drink. I just went for the company of good friends.



That’s what they all say [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> She would if my neighbours set about her with their long handled pruners!!



Can I recommend pyrocantha - truly vicious thorns!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Blimey! David Tennant (a past Dr Who) is chairing 'Have I Got News For You'
> - he has ginger hair!!!!



Must be for some part he is playing at the moment. You see it quite regularly - actors with strange hair styles that are explained in a film release 12 months later


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Link please.


http://www.natureaustralia.org.au/our-work/oceans/reef-cam-underwater/

It only works during Aussie daylight hours and sometimes there's problems with winter weather and green algae etc
But it's great when it's working.


----------



## JoesMum

Place holder at post 115721. I am making slow progress, but I have the second part of my 4 hour drive to complete. Not see you later! x


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Night night Lyn. I hope you slept well.


I did thanks Carol and hope you did too.
Have a good Tuesday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yes. Only for a flying visit though. Up today (Tue), at sister’s on Wednesday and back Thursday. It is a shame you are the opposite side of the county or I would drop in. I use the M40 and go up through Ashbourne


Have a safe trip Linda and hope your Mum is well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We keep fish. Angel fish aren’t great in community tanks - they have a habit of nibbling the other fish


 Not very angelic of them!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Can I recommend pyrocantha - truly vicious thorns!


I'm leaning more towards pyromania myself!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Place holder at post 115721. I am making slow progress, but I have the second part of my 4 hour drive to complete. Not see you later! x



Have a good trip, Linda! Love to JoesGranny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Guten Nacht, mein freund! From an English speaking German to a German speaking German! Why did you stay up so late?


'Cos I'm here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Then why on earth would he do it. How stupid can you be.


Like I say, i think he assumed I was just a tourist and would be gone the next day, so he'd be fine.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Like I say, i think he assumed I was just a tourist and would be gone the next day, so he'd be fine.



But he won’t be fine. What’s the plan, Doctor? [emoji48]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We didn’t open the bar! It was the pirate and the leprechaun! They CDR was quiet and they took things into their own hands!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
The booze has all been charged to wifey's credit card. 
I am now stony.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Now now children no fighting in the CDR. Are we going to have to put you in the corner for a time out?


Good afternoon, Carol. 
We're not fighting, just confusing each other and hugging each other breathless.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> NOT the laundress job Adam offered!
> (For a remote job with a research project)


Good afternoon, Lena. 
Fes is fairly remote. 
And the job involves plenty of research, into costs and effectiveness of different brands of washing powder, for instance.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm leaning more towards pyromania myself!


Good afternoon, Lyn. 
You realize now, that if your neighbours do have a fire, the police will check your internet and find this post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Place holder at post 115721. I am making slow progress, but I have the second part of my 4 hour drive to complete. Not see you later! x


Safe travels, Linda. 
Love to your mummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> But he won’t be fine. What’s the plan, Doctor? [emoji48]


Already done. 
The shop is now for let.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Already done.
> The shop is now for let.



That was quick. 
@Bee62 Sabine!!!! Fancy a new job in Fes? Should help with the bills


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That was quick.
> @Bee62 Sabine!!!! Fancy a new job in Fes? Should help with the bills


No, this all happened a couple of months back, before the football. 
The shop is probably let again, just haven't been down that way for a while.


----------



## Kristoff

Today is my mom’s birthday. Daughter baked some cupcakes for us to celebrate.


Soon, I think, I will be able to delegate most of my kitchen duties to her. And finally all those hours of making her watch MasterChef Junior will pay off! MUAHAHA!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Today is my mom’s birthday. Daughter baked some cupcakes for us to celebrate.
> View attachment 247636
> 
> Soon, I think, I will be able to delegate most of my kitchen duties to her. And finally all those hours of making her watch MasterChef Junior will pay off! MUAHAHA!!


Seems like a good plan. 
And even better, she seems to enjoy it too! 
And a diet of cup cakes, gingerbread men, rice crispies in chocolate balls and fudge can't be all bad.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Jennifer.



Good morning Adam


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I hope you run out of female names.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Adam


Good morning, Heather! 
I am preparing myself for the joys of floor scrubbing, how are you?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Today is my mom’s birthday. Daughter baked some cupcakes for us to celebrate.
> View attachment 247636
> 
> Soon, I think, I will be able to delegate most of my kitchen duties to her. And finally all those hours of making her watch MasterChef Junior will pay off! MUAHAHA!!



The moments that count [emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Heather!
> I am preparing myself for the joys of floor scrubbing, how are you?



Wonderful... I hope you have some good knee pads I am working with my boss today .. so the cdr might be a bit quiet on my end.. have a wonderful floor scrubbing experience!


----------



## EllieMay

And a Good morning to all of the CDR residents.. I hope you all have exactly the day you deserve hugs to all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Wonderful... I hope you have some good knee pads I am working with my boss today .. so the cdr might be a bit quiet on my end.. have a wonderful floor scrubbing experience!


Yes, generally not a good idea to spend the working day with ones boss chatting in the Cold Dark Room. 
Hope you get along with him/her and have a good day. 
Not see you later!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Was it supposed to?


Yes. By reputation.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> ........yet!
> He's just biding his time waiting for the right moment.....


Strangely, there are NO baby fishes in there...........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Ed.


Good morning/afternoon.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> And a Good morning to all of the CDR residents.. I hope you all have exactly the day you deserve hugs to all!



The day we “deserve”?  Sounds more like a curse...


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Yes. Only for a flying visit though. Up today (Tue), at sister’s on Wednesday and back Thursday. It is a shame you are the opposite side of the county or I would drop in. I use the M40 and go up through Ashbourne


Maybe when you have more time I could meet you in Ashbourne for coffee, would be great to meet you for real!!! Have a good trip, it's still very hot in Derbyshire. I was walking in the Peak District recently and everywhere that should be green is brown!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning/afternoon.


Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Maybe when you have more time I could meet you in Ashbourne for coffee, would be great to meet you for real!!! Have a good trip, it's still very hot in Derbyshire. I was walking in the Peak District recently and everywhere that should be green is brown!!


Good afternoon, Jane! 
I love it when forum members meet up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The day we “deserve”?  Sounds more like a curse...


Only if one has a guilty conscience.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why not chat tomorrow?
> Oh, well, hopefully not see you soon, Sabine.
> Nos da, sleep well my friend, nice to speak again.


No, you won`t see me soon. I need sleep !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Guten Nacht, mein freund! From an English speaking German to a German speaking German! Why did you stay up so late?


Hello Yvonne, so you are German ? * Du bist für mich auch eine gute Freundin*.  ( I don`t have to translate, haven`t I ? )
I wanted to catch up with all post to write in real time too, but the posts were too much.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think a few thousand posts ago, we had some discussion on ground hogs/woodchucks vs gophers vs moles vs voles.

This link popped up on my YouTube this morning. In case one is squeamish, it does show dead moles, voles and gophers...






In our lawn and garden we have a mix of voles and moles. Out in the farm fields there are tons of groundhogs that like to feed at the edges of highways....often ending up under car tires...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You can never be overhugged!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Actually after reading a further few posts so was I!!


 *Confusion*


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Woke up to 144 messages from the CDR. You guys are rocking. So nice to see it being so busy.
> Have a fantastic Tuesday everyone.


Good afternoon Carol. I am wishing you a good Tuesday too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I didn't even drink. I just went for the company of good friends.


I don`t drink alcohol too. No need that stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Happens to me sometimes. I know Yvonne had a problem with pictures for a long time.


Still do. When I first converted from dial-up to DSL I thought I had died and gone to heaven. But for about a month or more my internet has gotten so slow I feel like I'm back in dial-up mode. Can't watch videos and pictures don't load.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> No idea what you guys are talking about, but it’s great to not see you both in the CDR!


I saw an ad last night that said there's going to be a female doctor who.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Today is my mom’s birthday. Daughter baked some cupcakes for us to celebrate.
> View attachment 247636
> 
> Soon, I think, I will be able to delegate most of my kitchen duties to her. And finally all those hours of making her watch MasterChef Junior will pay off! MUAHAHA!!


She looks so cute with her little apron.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Cos I'm here!


Ähemmm ..... I am ashamed but you are right. You hit the nail right on the top.
You are the one and only man who is allowed to steal my ( beauty ) sleep..... Ähemmm...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Today is my mom’s birthday. Daughter baked some cupcakes for us to celebrate.
> View attachment 247636
> 
> Soon, I think, I will be able to delegate most of my kitchen duties to her. And finally all those hours of making her watch MasterChef Junior will pay off! MUAHAHA!!


So cute the little housewife ( daughter ) and her cookies look delicious. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only if one has a guilty conscience.



You know me. I’m an angel!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> She looks so cute with her little apron.



Thank you, Auntie Yvonne! [emoji173]️ Hope she’ll be cooking my dinners and mixing my drinks soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> So cute the little housewife ( daughter ) and her cookies look delicious. Have a nice day.



Thank you, Auntie Bee! [emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Thursday I have to try to manhandle Misty into my truck for a trip to the vet. I'm worried. She has a soft lump near her rib cage. I don't think it's a mammary tumor (hopefully!). I've had a couple dogs in the past with those, and they're usually on or near a nipple. This one is more off to the side. I was thinking she's only about 4 years old, but I looked back at her record and she's 6 years old. She's been spayed, and that usually keeps them from growing those type tumors. My poor Misty girl. Oh how she hates to go in the truck. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears. It takes two of us to actually get her into the truck. I've asked my daughter to go with me for help. 

I love that dog!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn.
> You realize now, that if your neighbours do have a fire, the police will check your internet and find this post.


They're quite safe really as my house is joined to theirs so I wouldn't be foolish enough to try that.
BUT on the other hand ......there's always the insurance!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Heather!
> I am preparing myself for the joys of floor scrubbing, how are you?


Leave it till it's dark then you can have a night on the tiles!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Maybe when you have more time I could meet you in Ashbourne for coffee, would be great to meet you for real!!! Have a good trip, it's still very hot in Derbyshire. I was walking in the Peak District recently and everywhere that should be green is brown!!


You could meet at Elam (or is it Ilam) Hall if that's close.
That's a beautiful National Trust place with YH accommodation.
I stayed there while on a geog field trip with a school I taught at a while ago.
It would have been better without 30 kids!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Thursday I have to try to manhandle Misty into my truck for a trip to the vet. I'm worried. She has a soft lump near her rib cage. I don't think it's a mammary tumor (hopefully!). I've had a couple dogs in the past with those, and they're usually on or near a nipple. This one is more off to the side. I was thinking she's only about 4 years old, but I looked back at her record and she's 6 years old. She's been spayed, and that usually keeps them from growing those type tumors. My poor Misty girl. Oh how she hates to go in the truck. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears. It takes two of us to actually get her into the truck. I've asked my daughter to go with me for help.
> 
> I love that dog!


Poor Misty that she have to see the VET and poor you Yvonne that you have to get her in the truck. I hope your daughter can help you.
Please don`t have fear that Misty could be seriously sick. It doesen`t sound to me like a mammary tumor too. They always have their beginning on / near the nipples as you mentioned.
A lumb near the ribs could be a tumor of fat ( they are always harmless ) or a sting of an insect that hardened. Don`t worry. I am sure all will turn out well.
My fingers are crossed and I know how much you love Misty. Please keep us updated. I send you as much strenght and good vibrations as possible my friend.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Strangely, there are NO baby fishes in there...........


....well we all know who the culprit is now!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I saw an ad last night that said there's going to be a female doctor who.


Yup the last or even present doctor is a woman.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Thursday I have to try to manhandle Misty into my truck for a trip to the vet. I'm worried. She has a soft lump near her rib cage. I don't think it's a mammary tumor (hopefully!). I've had a couple dogs in the past with those, and they're usually on or near a nipple. This one is more off to the side. I was thinking she's only about 4 years old, but I looked back at her record and she's 6 years old. She's been spayed, and that usually keeps them from growing those type tumors. My poor Misty girl. Oh how she hates to go in the truck. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears. It takes two of us to actually get her into the truck. I've asked my daughter to go with me for help.
> 
> I love that dog!


Hello again Yvonne. Would it be easier for you to get Misty in your truck when you can get Misty in a dog kennel like this ?

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00F2JM8MW/ref=twister_B00TOFCYEC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> It's not a car anymore. They went into the future and modified it to a button. [emoji6]


But I can't even find the car! How am I supposed to find something as small as a button[emoji33]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Today is my mom’s birthday. Daughter baked some cupcakes for us to celebrate.
> View attachment 247636
> 
> Soon, I think, I will be able to delegate most of my kitchen duties to her. And finally all those hours of making her watch MasterChef Junior will pay off! MUAHAHA!!


I think that's the stage I missed.

If your daughter would like to come and try her cooking skills out on me she's more than welcome.


----------



## Maro2Bear

First save of the year.

Wifey and I made an early morning trip to our local HomeDepot to check on wood for our deck. (_Next project_). On the way over, right there sat in the middle was a nice box turtle. A quick stop and we placed him in the nice wooded, very wet culvert.

Traveled the same route home and no sign. I’m hoping he’s off to a safer area.


----------



## JSWallace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Jane!
> I love it when forum members meet up!


Indeed, I am sure it is very exciting!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Better stick with rum and Irish whisky . (I guess brandy jokes are off limits? [emoji6])


I'll drink rum and Irish whiskey. Rum makes me sneeze though..
Brandy is great to have in the kitchen, good for cooking and sometimes you just need a sip


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Thursday I have to try to manhandle Misty into my truck for a trip to the vet. I'm worried. She has a soft lump near her rib cage. I don't think it's a mammary tumor (hopefully!). I've had a couple dogs in the past with those, and they're usually on or near a nipple. This one is more off to the side. I was thinking she's only about 4 years old, but I looked back at her record and she's 6 years old. She's been spayed, and that usually keeps them from growing those type tumors. My poor Misty girl. Oh how she hates to go in the truck. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears. It takes two of us to actually get her into the truck. I've asked my daughter to go with me for help.
> 
> I love that dog!


Poor Misty and a worry for you too Yvonne.
Hopefully it's just a benign cyst, my sister's dog has a few of them.
Would she be better if you covered her head to put her in the truck?
Sorry you both have to go through that
(I'm just thinking of some tactics I've seen for moving animals).


----------



## JSWallace

Lyn W said:


> You could meet at Elam (or is it Ilam) Hall if that's close.
> That's a beautiful National Trust place with YH accommodation.
> I stayed there while on a geog field trip with a school I taught at a while ago.
> It would have been better without 30 kids!


It's Ilam and yes you are right Lyn it's beautiful around there, especially without a classload of kids!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> First save of the year.
> 
> Wifey and I made an early morning trip to our local HomeDepot to check on wood for our deck. (_Next project_). On the way over, right there sat in the middle was a nice box turtle. A quick stop and we placed him in the nice wooded, very wet culvert.
> 
> Traveled the same route home and no sign. I’m hoping he’s off to a safer area.


Good rescue!
Hopefully he's safe and sound now.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> NOT the laundress job Adam offered!
> (For a remote job with a research project)


Sounds very interesting. Tell us more...for research purposes of course.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s what they all say [emoji6][emoji23]


True story!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll drink rum and Irish whiskey. Rum makes me sneeze though..
> Brandy is great to have in the kitchen, good for cooking and sometimes you just need a sip


Mmmmm I do enjoy a brandy now and again.
With babycham or port or a splash of cola or lemonade or with a coffee.......etc
I think I might have to have one before bed tonight now.
I also like rum in coffee.
Not a whisky drinker though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Can I recommend pyrocantha - truly vicious thorns!


Recommend away. Hopefully Lyn does not get pricky about it. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> http://www.natureaustralia.org.au/our-work/oceans/reef-cam-underwater/
> 
> It only works during Aussie daylight hours and sometimes there's problems with winter weather and green algae etc
> But it's great when it's working.


Thank you so much. [emoji8] Will come back to after catching up.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Thursday I have to try to manhandle Misty into my truck for a trip to the vet. I'm worried. She has a soft lump near her rib cage. I don't think it's a mammary tumor (hopefully!). I've had a couple dogs in the past with those, and they're usually on or near a nipple. This one is more off to the side. I was thinking she's only about 4 years old, but I looked back at her record and she's 6 years old. She's been spayed, and that usually keeps them from growing those type tumors. My poor Misty girl. Oh how she hates to go in the truck. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears. It takes two of us to actually get her into the truck. I've asked my daughter to go with me for help.
> 
> I love that dog!



Oh Misty. Hope she’s just fine. [emoji173]️ My cat was like that — hated the vets so much we couldn’t have him properly examined.  Was Misty afraid only of the truck or of the vet also? So glad your daughter will be there to help you.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> They're quite safe really as my house is joined to theirs so I wouldn't be foolish enough to try that.
> BUT on the other hand ......there's always the insurance!!!!
> View attachment 247648



Oh dear. Don’t give those neighbors of yours any ideas.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You could meet at Elam (or is it Ilam) Hall if that's close.
> That's a beautiful National Trust place with YH accommodation.
> I stayed there while on a geog field trip with a school I taught at a while ago.
> It would have been better without 30 kids!



Lyn, what do you teach? With all those field trips, I assumed P.E.?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Place holder at post 115721. I am making slow progress, but I have the second part of my 4 hour drive to complete. Not see you later! x


Good luck. Forgot you were driving today. How has it gone?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I did thanks Carol and hope you did too.
> Have a good Tuesday.


Thank you. I did too.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> First save of the year.
> 
> Wifey and I made an early morning trip to our local HomeDepot to check on wood for our deck. (_Next project_). On the way over, right there sat in the middle was a nice box turtle. A quick stop and we placed him in the nice wooded, very wet culvert.
> 
> Traveled the same route home and no sign. I’m hoping he’s off to a safer area.



Karma points!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> But he won’t be fine. What’s the plan, Doctor? [emoji48]


Hopefully he will be fined after this.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol.
> We're not fighting, just confusing each other and hugging each other breathless.


Ok. Thats okay then.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Already done.
> The shop is now for let.


Seriously?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Mmmmm I do enjoy a brandy now and again.
> With babycham or port or a splash of cola or lemonade or with a coffee.......etc
> I think I might have to have one before bed tonight now.
> I also like rum in coffee.
> Not a whisky drinker though.



1+ for rum in coffee. Otherwise gin or wine, usually red. Single malts are lost on me.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you so much. [emoji8] Will come back to after catching up.



Possibly too dark now?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Today is my mom’s birthday. Daughter baked some cupcakes for us to celebrate.
> View attachment 247636
> 
> Soon, I think, I will be able to delegate most of my kitchen duties to her. And finally all those hours of making her watch MasterChef Junior will pay off! MUAHAHA!!


Oohh i like yhe idea of the little bit of fruit in the middle. Surprise cupcakes. Well done Lena on good planning.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seems like a good plan.
> And even better, she seems to enjoy it too!
> And a diet of cup cakes, gingerbread men, rice crispies in chocolate balls and fudge can't be all bad.


Nooo most definitly not.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Heather!
> I am preparing myself for the joys of floor scrubbing, how are you?


Tie a scrubbing brush to each knee and one in each hand. Then crawl around the room. That should do the trick.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And a Good morning to all of the CDR residents.. I hope you all have exactly the day you deserve hugs to all!


I had full intentions of popping in often. Then got busy and am now playing catch up.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Strangely, there are NO baby fishes in there...........


o-O


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Thursday I have to try to manhandle Misty into my truck for a trip to the vet. I'm worried. She has a soft lump near her rib cage. I don't think it's a mammary tumor (hopefully!). I've had a couple dogs in the past with those, and they're usually on or near a nipple. This one is more off to the side. I was thinking she's only about 4 years old, but I looked back at her record and she's 6 years old. She's been spayed, and that usually keeps them from growing those type tumors. My poor Misty girl. Oh how she hates to go in the truck. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears. It takes two of us to actually get her into the truck. I've asked my daughter to go with me for help.
> 
> I love that dog!



Try to remain calm when that time comes! Give her , her favorite treat all the way into the car in a high pitched voice. Or can you kennel her and then lift it into the truck? Mobile vet?
I know your laughing at my ideas. 
I know it’s tough.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello again Yvonne. Would it be easier for you to get Misty in your truck when you can get Misty in a dog kennel like this ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00F2JM8MW/ref=twister_B00TOFCYEC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Yes, it would be much easier to get her into a kennel, however, it would still take two of us to lift her into the back of the truck. She weighs about 75lbs.


----------



## Momof4

Tell me if this a good or bad idea.
I have this 7ft long coroplast I used for our guinea pigs. 

I don’t need it and I was going to cut it for the trash. 

Then, I was thinking about turning it into a garden bed for tort food!!
Will it work? I’m assuming I would need drainage holes.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oohh i like yhe idea of the little bit of fruit in the middle. Surprise cupcakes. Well done Lena on good planning.



Thank you, Auntie Carol! I didn’t plan the fruit, of course. But I’m sure you meant the overall scheme anyway!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The day we “deserve”?  Sounds more like a curse...


Personally I think I deserve a pampered full day spa with the powerball/lottery jackpot win at the end of the day. ... Just saying. [emoji57]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Tell me if this a good or bad idea.
> I have this 7ft long coroplast I used for our guinea pigs.
> 
> I don’t need it and I was going to cut it for the trash.
> 
> Then, I was thinking about turning it into a garden bed for tort food!!
> Will it work? I’m assuming I would need drainage holes.
> View attachment 247650



No idea, but looks too good to waste.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Poor Misty and a worry for you too Yvonne.
> Hopefully it's just a benign cyst, my sister's dog has a few of them.
> Would she be better if you covered her head to put her in the truck?
> Sorry you both have to go through that
> (I'm just thinking of some tactics I've seen for moving animals).


I hadn't thought of that. In the past I have put her front legs up on the truck, then reach around to the back to lift the back end in, but she has brought her front legs down. It's quite a hassle. then, when I finally manage to get her in, she is frozen in the exact position I managed to get her up there in. There's really no room on the floor of the truck for a big dog, but she refuses to get up on the seat, and by that time, I'm worn to a frazzle and too weak to manhandle her further. Hopefully, with my daughter's help, we'll have an easier time of it. I'll try the towel-over-the-eyes trick. Thanks.


----------



## Momof4

Look at these veggies my fireplace contractor gave me? Some I’ve never tried or seen.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, you won`t see me soon. I need sleep !


Lol. Love your new Avatar.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Oh Misty. Hope she’s just fine. [emoji173]️ My cat was like that — hated the vets so much we couldn’t have him properly examined.  Was Misty afraid only of the truck or of the vet also? So glad your daughter will be there to help you.


She's afraid of anyplace that happens after a ride in the truck. It's my own fault. I should have taken her out more when she was smaller and manageable.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Tell me if this a good or bad idea.
> I have this 7ft long coroplast I used for our guinea pigs.
> 
> I don’t need it and I was going to cut it for the trash.
> 
> Then, I was thinking about turning it into a garden bed for tort food!!
> Will it work? I’m assuming I would need drainage holes.
> View attachment 247650


I think that's a great idea!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think a few thousand posts ago, we had some discussion on ground hogs/woodchucks vs gophers vs moles vs voles.
> 
> This link popped up on my YouTube this morning. In case one is squeamish, it does show dead moles, voles and gophers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our lawn and garden we have a mix of voles and moles. Out in the farm fields there are tons of groundhogs that like to feed at the edges of highways....often ending up under car tires...


That is good to know. We definitly have moles in our area.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Look at these veggies my fireplace contractor gave me? Some I’ve never tried or seen.
> View attachment 247651


white scallop squash, armenian cucumber, eggplant, Poblano (???) pepper, regular cucumber, sweet dumpling squash, and of course you know the cantaloupe.

I love it when people think enough of my animals to bring me food for them!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Confusion*


Exactly. Although I do have the CDR roommates to lean on.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon Carol. I am wishing you a good Tuesday too.


You too Bee.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Tie a scrubbing brush to each knee and one in each hand. Then crawl around the room. That should do the trick.



Or a scrubby tied to Tidgy’s belly and let him loose!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Still do. When I first converted from dial-up to DSL I thought I had died and gone to heaven. But for about a month or more my internet has gotten so slow I feel like I'm back in dial-up mode. Can't watch videos and pictures don't load.


Aiyee Aiyee.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> white scallop squash, armenian cucumber, eggplant, Poblano (???) pepper, regular cucumber, sweet dumpling squash, and of course you know the cantaloupe.
> 
> I love it when people think enough of my animals to bring me food for them!



Jalapeño peppers, not poblanos. But definitely a great bunch of veggies!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Auntie Yvonne! [emoji173]️ Hope she’ll be cooking my dinners and mixing my drinks soon.


Be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, Thursday I have to try to manhandle Misty into my truck for a trip to the vet. I'm worried. She has a soft lump near her rib cage. I don't think it's a mammary tumor (hopefully!). I've had a couple dogs in the past with those, and they're usually on or near a nipple. This one is more off to the side. I was thinking she's only about 4 years old, but I looked back at her record and she's 6 years old. She's been spayed, and that usually keeps them from growing those type tumors. My poor Misty girl. Oh how she hates to go in the truck. As soon as I open the garage door, she disappears. It takes two of us to actually get her into the truck. I've asked my daughter to go with me for help.
> 
> I love that dog!


Holding thumbs Yvonne. I hope it is just a bit of fatty tissue/lump.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They're quite safe really as my house is joined to theirs so I wouldn't be foolish enough to try that.
> BUT on the other hand ......there's always the insurance!!!!
> View attachment 247648


I didn't read that. So I can say I know nothing.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Poor Misty that she have to see the VET and poor you Yvonne that you have to get her in the truck. I hope your daughter can help you.
> Please don`t have fear that Misty could be seriously sick. It doesen`t sound to me like a mammary tumor too. They always have their beginning on / near the nipples as you mentioned.
> A lumb near the ribs could be a tumor of fat ( they are always harmless ) or a sting of an insect that hardened. Don`t worry. I am sure all will turn out well.
> My fingers are crossed and I know how much you love Misty. Please keep us updated. I send you as much strenght and good vibrations as possible my friend.


What a lovely thing to say.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> But I can't even find the car! How am I supposed to find something as small as a button[emoji33]


Aaahhh. But you see this is a special button. You whistle and then it comes to you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> First save of the year.
> 
> Wifey and I made an early morning trip to our local HomeDepot to check on wood for our deck. (_Next project_). On the way over, right there sat in the middle was a nice box turtle. A quick stop and we placed him in the nice wooded, very wet culvert.
> 
> Traveled the same route home and no sign. I’m hoping he’s off to a safer area.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll drink rum and Irish whiskey. Rum makes me sneeze though..
> Brandy is great to have in the kitchen, good for cooking and sometimes you just need a sip


Also good for making us Chocolate meringue pies. [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Love your new Avatar.


It is a cool selfie, isn`t it ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You too Bee.


Thank you. I had.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> 1+ for rum in coffee. Otherwise gin or wine, usually red. Single malts are lost on me.


I sometimes drink. Brandy coke or irish coffee. Or a beer shandy or gin and dry lemon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Possibly too dark now?


Never too dark as long as there is battery life.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> white scallop squash, armenian cucumber, eggplant, Poblano (???) pepper, regular cucumber, sweet dumpling squash, and of course you know the cantaloupe.
> 
> I love it when people think enough of my animals to bring me food for them!



The ones on the right are lemon cucumber. 
I guess I’ll be sautéing some squash tonight!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Jalapeño peppers, not poblanos. But definitely a great bunch of veggies!



I’m going to make a salsa fresca with them!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Tell me if this a good or bad idea.
> I have this 7ft long coroplast I used for our guinea pigs.
> 
> I don’t need it and I was going to cut it for the trash.
> 
> Then, I was thinking about turning it into a garden bed for tort food!!
> Will it work? I’m assuming I would need drainage holes.
> View attachment 247650


What a great idea. I would use it to grow tort food. And yes you would probably need some drain holes.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Auntie Carol! I didn’t plan the fruit, of course. But I’m sure you meant the overall scheme anyway!


Yip. You got it.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Look at these veggies my fireplace contractor gave me? Some I’ve never tried or seen.
> View attachment 247651


Wow. How lucky is that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Or a scrubby tied to Tidgy’s belly and let him loose!


Adam said that would take too long.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> She's afraid of anyplace that happens after a ride in the truck. It's my own fault. I should have taken her out more when she was smaller and manageable.



I totally understand. 
Our last dog we got when my grandson was 6 mo so for a while I was taking two dogs and a baby to the dog park and everything was great. 
Then we stopped going and I have no idea how he would react now in public. 

Last year we took him in for a “sore” leg. It was so traumatic for him so I fear the next time he needs to go.
He growled so was muzzled and freaked out while the vet tried to look him. They decided to drug him and try to get X-rays of his knee. 
We left for lunch and the vet called us to come get him because he was so anxious and they wanted us to take him Home and give him tranquilizers and bring him back so they could give him x-rays. I asked them why they couldn’t give him something while he was already there so he didn’t have to go back-and-forth. Kind of weird. 

Come to find out there’s nothing wrong with his leg he just doesn’t like to be touched on his back legs. When he’s tired he will jump up and growl. So we have learned to give him his space when he tired. 

He’s a huge baby who lays on my lap but just doesn’t like to be man handled. He does let me inspect anything. 

I feel your anxiety about tomorrow. 
Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Look at these veggies my fireplace contractor gave me? Some I’ve never tried or seen.
> View attachment 247651



Did you pop up a bottle of wine for him?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Lyn, what do you teach? With all those field trips, I assumed P.E.?


I teach general subjects to children with special educational needs. I've done some PE but we have specialists for that but I do outdoor activities along with instructors from the county outdoor group. I have taught practically every subject over the years but when I went on the geog field trip I was asked to go with a mainschool group to ensure they had the right staff : pupil ratio. It was a nice change but I trained for and always taught within SEN - wouldn't swap it for the world.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It is a cool selfie, isn`t it ?



Almost as good as mine are!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I totally understand.
> Our last dog we got when my grandson was 6 mo so for a while I was taking two dogs and a baby to the dog park and everything was great.
> Then we stopped going and I have no idea how he would react now in public.
> 
> Last year we took him in for a “sore” leg. It was so traumatic for him so I fear the next time he needs to go.
> He growled so was muzzled and freaked out while the vet tried to look him. They decided to drug him and try to get X-rays of his knee.
> We left for lunch and the vet called us to come get him because he was so anxious and they wanted us to take him Home and give him tranquilizers and bring him back so they could give him x-rays. I asked them why they couldn’t give him something while he was already there so he didn’t have to go back-and-forth. Kind of weird.
> 
> Come to find out there’s nothing wrong with his leg he just doesn’t like to be touched on his back legs. When he’s tired he will jump up and growl. So we have learned to give him his space when he tired.
> 
> He’s a huge baby who lays on my lap but just doesn’t like to be man handled. He does let me inspect anything.
> 
> I feel your anxiety about tomorrow.
> Good luck!


We all have our quirks. Why can't they.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is a cool selfie, isn`t it ?


Yip it is a two in one .


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Tell me if this a good or bad idea.
> I have this 7ft long coroplast I used for our guinea pigs.
> 
> I don’t need it and I was going to cut it for the trash.
> 
> Then, I was thinking about turning it into a garden bed for tort food!!
> Will it work? I’m assuming I would need drainage holes.
> View attachment 247650


Yes should work with drainage holes you could maybe put growbags in it - the sort you can buy for tomato plants.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Look at these veggies my fireplace contractor gave me? Some I’ve never tried or seen.
> View attachment 247651


That was kind of him , a lovely selection there!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Did you pop up a bottle of wine for him?



Lol! Remnants from last night.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Yes should work with drainage holes you could maybe put growbags in it - the sort you can buy for tomato plants.



What’s a grow bag?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> What’s a grow bag?



Popular in places that have limited garden space...

A *growbag* is a large plastic bag filled with a growing medium and used for growing plants, usually tomatoes or other salad crops. The growing medium is usually based on a soilless organic material such as peat, coir, composted green waste, composted bark or composted wood chips, or a mixture of these. Various nutrients are added, sufficient for one season's growing, so frequently only planting and watering are required of the end-user. Planting is undertaken by first laying the bag flat on the floor or bench of the growing area, then cutting access holes in the uppermost surface, into which the plants are inserted.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> What’s a grow bag?


They're sort of flatish bags of growing compost that are usually placed in trays, of course drilling holes and filling your tray with soil will do the same job.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Popular in places that have limited garden space...
> 
> A *growbag* is a large plastic bag filled with a growing medium and used for growing plants, usually tomatoes or other salad crops. The growing medium is usually based on a soilless organic material such as peat, coir, composted green waste, composted bark or composted wood chips, or a mixture of these. Various nutrients are added, sufficient for one season's growing, so frequently only planting and watering are required of the end-user. Planting is undertaken by first laying the bag flat on the floor or bench of the growing area, then cutting access holes in the uppermost surface, into which the plants are inserted.



Thanks Mark!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Mark!



Lyn’s pix captures it all. Very convenient if you have no garden but want to grow a few things..


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I teach general subjects to children with special educational needs. I've done some PE but we have specialists for that but I do outdoor activities along with instructors from the county outdoor group. I have taught practically every subject over the years but when I went on the geog field trip I was asked to go with a mainschool group to ensure they had the right staff : pupil ratio. It was a nice change but I trained for and always taught within SEN - wouldn't swap it for the world.



That’s cool. Had my share of autistic and Asperger’s students when I was teaching English in Turkey. Wasn’t an easy job. Respect [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> That’s cool. Had my share of autistic and Asperger’s students when I was teaching English in Turkey. Wasn’t an easy job. Respect [emoji173]️


No it's not easy, but that's mainly because of the paperwork. We have lots of complex needs and behavioural problems to deal with but it really is very rewarding and we always make sure the kids have fun as they learn.


----------



## Kristoff

Nos da, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

Well nighty night all. Until the new day rises. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Nos da, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


Goodnight Lena, sleep well!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nos da, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


Snap.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well nighty night all. Until the new day rises. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Nos Da carol sleep well and have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Snap.



 Sleep well, Carol! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nos da, roommates! Not see you all tomorrow!


And sleep well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And sleep well.



SNAP again


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Nos Da carol sleep well and have a good day tomorrow!


Thank you Lyn. You too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lyn. You too.


 Thanks


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to go too - I have ironing to do before bedtime.
Enjoy the rest of your Tuesday, it will all be downhill to the weekend again after tomorrow.
Hope Wednesday is good to you.
Nos Da.


----------



## JoesMum

I may never catch up! 

I got to Mum’s no problem, arriving just after lunch 

A few pictures of Pavilion Gardens in Buxton which were crammed with tourists, wet children and dogs (they’d been in the river)










Edward the Engine was very busy



Buxton is a Spa Town. At the start of the 20th century people used to come here to drink the spring water for their health. The water is from a volcanic source and is warm like that in Bath; the Romans came here too, but maybe not so many as Buxton is at a higher altitude and further north and much colder  

The water is bottled and widely sold in the UK... or you can bring your own bottle and fill up from the well head where water pours out continuously.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Makes ya wanna go noodling huh! Crazy people shoving their arms off in underwater holes..



Lol! You know it ... Brandy


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, generally not a good idea to spend the working day with ones boss chatting in the Cold Dark Room.
> Hope you get along with him/her and have a good day.
> Not see you later!



I have a great boss. I think he comes to work with me to get some peace time. I may fill his shoes after retirement if he will hold out till my son is a bit older.. I work for a global company called Erik’s. I am an account manager for East Tx, North La, and S Ar.. I have been in the same line of work for almost 12 yrs now so my only complaints are the heavy days when I spend 8 hrs driving for 4 hrs of work.. I really have it made though and never miss an event for my children as I do my own scheduling. Just a small insight into my world


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Probably not enough, I guess.
> You could buy a decent place for 20,000, or 10,000 for a small apartment.
> 50 Euros a week would be a comfy life, you'd earn interest, so you'd be okay for a fair time, but not a life of luxury.
> If you taught German as well, you'd be fine!


I couldn`t live with 50.000 Euros long in Morocco because I would spend all my money to build a sanctuary for stray cats and dogs to spay and to neuter them and treat them when they are sick.
I could not live with sick and abused animals around me without helping them. So I would be poor within a few years or rather months.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Almost as good as mine are!


Of course ! My big Leo ( the tortoise in the pic ) says the same.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I have a great boss. I think he comes to work with me to get some peace time. I may fill his shoes after retirement if he will hold out till my son is a bit older.. I work for a global company called Erik’s. I am an account manager for East Tx, North La, and S Ar.. I have been in the same line of work for almost 12 yrs now so my only complaints are the heavy days when I spend 8 hrs driving for 4 hrs of work.. I really have it made though and never miss an event for my children as I do my own scheduling. Just a small insight into my world


Thank you for every insight you want to give to us.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well nighty night all. Until the new day rises. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


You too.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Lena, sleep well!


Good night Lyn and Lena and Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go too - I have ironing to do before bedtime.
> Enjoy the rest of your Tuesday, it will all be downhill to the weekend again after tomorrow.
> Hope Wednesday is good to you.
> Nos Da.


Have fun with the ironing. Good night Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I may never catch up!
> 
> I got to Mum’s no problem, arriving just after lunch
> 
> A few pictures of Pavilion Gardens in Buxton which were crammed with tourists, wet children and dogs (they’d been in the river)
> 
> View attachment 247692
> 
> View attachment 247694
> 
> View attachment 247696
> 
> View attachment 247697
> 
> 
> Edward the Engine was very busy
> View attachment 247695
> 
> 
> Buxton is a Spa Town. At the start of the 20th century people used to come here to drink the spring water for their health. The water is from a volcanic source and is warm like that in Bath; the Romans came here too, but maybe not so many as Buxton is at a higher altitude and further north and much colder
> 
> The water is bottled and widely sold in the UK... or you can bring your own bottle and fill up from the well head where water pours out continuously.
> View attachment 247698


A lovely park and I saw a pavillion ! Have you tasted some spring water ? Edward looks very tidy and busy. I bet the children love "him".


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> A lovely park and I saw a pavillion ! Have you tasted some spring water ? Edward looks very tidy and busy. I bet the children love "him".



I drink the water all the time. I had just refilled my bottle when I took that photo. 

Mum, like many of the residents, takes bottles down to there to get water to use at home. Her tap water tastes just fine; I think she just likes the idea of getting it straight from the well 

I spent my teenage years in Harrogate, which is also a spa town. More recently Harrogate water is also sold in bottles and is very good, but there isn’t a public source like this and the famous spring at the pump room is sulfurous tastes and smells like rotten eggs!

I have a bad spa town habit come to think of it. Before Harrogate we lived near Bath and I currently live 4 miles from Tunbridge Wells


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Wednesday. Mum and I are going to see my sister today


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I may never catch up!
> 
> I got to Mum’s no problem, arriving just after lunch
> 
> A few pictures of Pavilion Gardens in Buxton which were crammed with tourists, wet children and dogs (they’d been in the river)
> 
> View attachment 247692
> 
> View attachment 247694
> 
> View attachment 247696
> 
> View attachment 247697
> 
> 
> Edward the Engine was very busy
> View attachment 247695
> 
> 
> Buxton is a Spa Town. At the start of the 20th century people used to come here to drink the spring water for their health. The water is from a volcanic source and is warm like that in Bath; the Romans came here too, but maybe not so many as Buxton is at a higher altitude and further north and much colder
> 
> The water is bottled and widely sold in the UK... or you can bring your own bottle and fill up from the well head where water pours out continuously.
> View attachment 247698


That is a lovely place. It will be a bit expensive for me to come and fill my water bottles with water. 
So glad you arrives safely. How is your back feeling at the moment? I hope it survived the long drive. Enjoy your time with your Mom.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have a great boss. I think he comes to work with me to get some peace time. I may fill his shoes after retirement if he will hold out till my son is a bit older.. I work for a global company called Erik’s. I am an account manager for East Tx, North La, and S Ar.. I have been in the same line of work for almost 12 yrs now so my only complaints are the heavy days when I spend 8 hrs driving for 4 hrs of work.. I really have it made though and never miss an event for my children as I do my own scheduling. Just a small insight into my world


Sounds like an awesome job.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I drink the water all the time. I had just refilled my bottle when I took that photo.
> 
> Mum, like many of the residents, takes bottles down to there to get water to use at home. Her tap water tastes just fine; I think she just likes the idea of getting it straight from the well
> 
> I spent my teenage years in Harrogate, which is also a spa town. More recently Harrogate water is also sold in bottles and is very good, but there isn’t a public source like this and the famous spring at the pump room is sulfurous tastes and smells like rotten eggs!
> 
> I have a bad spa town habit come to think of it. Before Harrogate we lived near Bath and I currently live 4 miles from Tunbridge Wells


That's not bad ... it is called a good excuse.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Wednesday. Mum and I are going to see my sister today


Oh Have lots of fun.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is a lovely place. It will be a bit expensive for me to come and fill my water bottles with water.
> So glad you arrives safely. How is your back feeling at the moment? I hope it survived the long drive. Enjoy your time with your Mom.



My back is fine. I went out for a half hour walk to loosen up not long after I got here. My shoulder is a little sore from gear changes, but is recovering


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My back is fine. I went out for a half hour walk to loosen up not long after I got here. My shoulder is a little sore from gear changes, but is recovering


That is good news about your back. Well done on looking after it so well. Rest your shoulder well. And enjoy your time with your family. I love family time.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
The sun is shining, tomorrow is a public holiday for us here in Cape Town. Woman's day. Yayyy Work is busy. My boys are all down with flu. So besides the flu issue life is currently good. I hope you all have a wonderful and fun filled Wednesday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> The sun is shining, tomorrow is a public holiday for us here in Cape Town. Woman's day. Yayyy


That sounds good!


> Work is busy.


At least you know they need you!



> My boys are all down with flu.


Hmmm. Men having flu for Women’s Day? [emoji848]Sounds suspicious to me! [emoji6][emoji1]


> So besides the flu issue life is currently good. I hope you all have a wonderful and fun filled Wednesday.


Have a great Wednesday Carol... and stay away from the sick men in your life!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I may never catch up!
> 
> I got to Mum’s no problem, arriving just after lunch
> 
> A few pictures of Pavilion Gardens in Buxton which were crammed with tourists, wet children and dogs (they’d been in the river)
> 
> View attachment 247692
> 
> View attachment 247694
> 
> View attachment 247696
> 
> View attachment 247697
> 
> 
> Edward the Engine was very busy
> View attachment 247695
> 
> 
> Buxton is a Spa Town. At the start of the 20th century people used to come here to drink the spring water for their health. The water is from a volcanic source and is warm like that in Bath; the Romans came here too, but maybe not so many as Buxton is at a higher altitude and further north and much colder
> 
> The water is bottled and widely sold in the UK... or you can bring your own bottle and fill up from the well head where water pours out continuously.
> View attachment 247698



Lovely! I’d love some of that water, please!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have a great boss. I think he comes to work with me to get some peace time. I may fill his shoes after retirement if he will hold out till my son is a bit older.. I work for a global company called Erik’s. I am an account manager for East Tx, North La, and S Ar.. I have been in the same line of work for almost 12 yrs now so my only complaints are the heavy days when I spend 8 hrs driving for 4 hrs of work.. I really have it made though and never miss an event for my children as I do my own scheduling. Just a small insight into my world



Sounds like you’ve found a perfect balance!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> The sun is shining, tomorrow is a public holiday for us here in Cape Town. Woman's day. Yayyy Work is busy. My boys are all down with flu. So besides the flu issue life is currently good. I hope you all have a wonderful and fun filled Wednesday.



Oh dear. Please take care of yourself. Flu is never fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> At least you know they need you!
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Men having flu for Women’s Day? [emoji848]Sounds suspicious to me! [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> Have a great Wednesday Carol... and stay away from the sick men in your life!


Whahaha. You gave me a good laugh. Now I am suspicious about the flu symptoms as well. I will have to make the foulest concotion I can think of to cure it and see if they are willing to take it. Mauhahaha (as Lena likes to say). Thanks for the heads up Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Please take care of yourself. Flu is never fun.


Thank you Lena, 
I am actually fine, My eldest refuses to take medication to help. Which I suppose is not a bad thing as his own immune system will get stronger. The youngest seems to be on the mend. Hubby however acts like he is dying. Refuses to medication unless I personally stand there hand it to him and give him something to drink it down with. However he still goes to work. And then when at home uses it as an excuse.  I long ago decided I am not nurse material and that it drives me up the wall. Just take the medication (on your own) and get on with life. Okay rant over.


----------



## CarolM

And Good Morning Linda and Lena.

Have fun taking over the world.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena,
> I am actually fine, My eldest refuses to take medication to help. Which I suppose is not a bad thing as his own immune system will get stronger. The youngest seems to be on the mend. Hubby however acts like he is dying. Refuses to medication unless I personally stand there hand it to him and give him something to drink it down with. However he still goes to work. And then when at home uses it as an excuse.  I long ago decided I am not nurse material and that it drives me up the wall. Just take the medication (on your own) and get on with life. Okay rant over.



Man flu  Hang in there, Florence


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I drink the water all the time. I had just refilled my bottle when I took that photo.
> 
> Mum, like many of the residents, takes bottles down to there to get water to use at home. Her tap water tastes just fine; I think she just likes the idea of getting it straight from the well
> 
> I spent my teenage years in Harrogate, which is also a spa town. More recently Harrogate water is also sold in bottles and is very good, but there isn’t a public source like this and the famous spring at the pump room is sulfurous tastes and smells like rotten eggs!
> 
> I have a bad spa town habit come to think of it. Before Harrogate we lived near Bath and I currently live 4 miles from Tunbridge Wells


Uiiiihh, water that smells like a rotten egg I would not drink too. 
My tap water has a very short way and it comes from a spring too. The spring is only 5 KM away from where I live. I love my tap water very much and drink it every day. I don`t buy any water in bottles.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Wednesday. Mum and I are going to see my sister today


Good morning Linda. I wish you all a very nice day together. It is nice when a family or a part of it meet.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> The sun is shining, tomorrow is a public holiday for us here in Cape Town. Woman's day. Yayyy Work is busy. My boys are all down with flu. So besides the flu issue life is currently good. I hope you all have a wonderful and fun filled Wednesday.


Hello Carol. Take care that you don`t get the flu. A public holiday for you tomorrow? ENJOY !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena,
> I am actually fine, My eldest refuses to take medication to help. Which I suppose is not a bad thing as his own immune system will get stronger. The youngest seems to be on the mend. Hubby however acts like he is dying. Refuses to medication unless I personally stand there hand it to him and give him something to drink it down with. However he still goes to work. And then when at home uses it as an excuse.  I long ago decided I am not nurse material and that it drives me up the wall. Just take the medication (on your own) and get on with life. Okay rant over.


Oh, a "dying" hubby and two sick sons.  Poor Carol ! Send you a lot of huge hugs Please stay well and try to enjoy your womans day tommorrow though. I am sure your 3 sick men will recover soon.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Wednesday. Mum and I are going to see my sister today



Good morning Linda. I have been enjoying all the pictures from your travels. I hope you have wonderful day with your sister & your mum. Travel safe!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like you’ve found a perfect balance!



Good morning Lena. I like to think so home is my life but my job makes it possible to spoil all my babies.. 2&4 legged! Hope you have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena,
> I am actually fine, My eldest refuses to take medication to help. Which I suppose is not a bad thing as his own immune system will get stronger. The youngest seems to be on the mend. Hubby however acts like he is dying. Refuses to medication unless I personally stand there hand it to him and give him something to drink it down with. However he still goes to work. And then when at home uses it as an excuse.  I long ago decided I am not nurse material and that it drives me up the wall. Just take the medication (on your own) and get on with life. Okay rant over.



I’m sure you know by now that men can be such babies!!! Mashing a splinter on them is equivalent to a women having a baby sometimes [emoji23] I’m sure there may be a FEW exceptions but hey, truth hurts I wish everyone a speedy recovery & hope you stay well & sane! Wishing you a better morning!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to ALL my new friends. I pray that the few names I’ve called this morning are correct... if not, please slap,correct, & forgive me[emoji847]... it’s still early ! I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## EllieMay

A good morning from George n Piper!


----------



## EllieMay

Yesterday was weigh n measure for the babies... they are strong n steady!


----------



## EllieMay

Teddy just wishes I would hurry up and go back inside[emoji23]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lena. I like to think so home is my life but my job makes it possible to spoil all my babies.. 2&4 legged! Hope you have a wonderful Wednesday!


Four legged baby...[emoji1]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I may never catch up!
> 
> I got to Mum’s no problem, arriving just after lunch
> 
> A few pictures of Pavilion Gardens in Buxton which were crammed with tourists, wet children and dogs (they’d been in the river)
> 
> View attachment 247692
> 
> View attachment 247694
> 
> View attachment 247696
> 
> View attachment 247697
> 
> 
> Edward the Engine was very busy
> View attachment 247695
> 
> 
> Buxton is a Spa Town. At the start of the 20th century people used to come here to drink the spring water for their health. The water is from a volcanic source and is warm like that in Bath; the Romans came here too, but maybe not so many as Buxton is at a higher altitude and further north and much colder
> 
> The water is bottled and widely sold in the UK... or you can bring your own bottle and fill up from the well head where water pours out continuously.
> View attachment 247698


Beautiful place.
My friend used to live in Buxton - she now lives in Tansley.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Have fun with the ironing. Good night Lyn.


'Fun' and 'ironing' aren't 2 words that I would put together but it is a necessary evil and has to be done,
I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing - especially blouses and shirts.
Thanks anyway Bee and hope you slept well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I drink the water all the time. I had just refilled my bottle when I took that photo.
> 
> Mum, like many of the residents, takes bottles down to there to get water to use at home. Her tap water tastes just fine; I think she just likes the idea of getting it straight from the well
> 
> I spent my teenage years in Harrogate, which is also a spa town. More recently Harrogate water is also sold in bottles and is very good, but there isn’t a public source like this and the famous spring at the pump room is sulfurous tastes and smells like rotten eggs!
> 
> I have a bad spa town habit come to think of it. Before Harrogate we lived near Bath and I currently live 4 miles from Tunbridge Wells


The water from the pump house in Bath is sulfurous too.....yuck!
Do you feel any benefit from taking the waters, Linda?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> The sun is shining, tomorrow is a public holiday for us here in Cape Town. Woman's day. Yayyy Work is busy. My boys are all down with flu. So besides the flu issue life is currently good. I hope you all have a wonderful and fun filled Wednesday.


Only one Woman's Day? That's a bit unfair when the other 364 are Men's Days!!
Sorry your boys are ill. I hope it doesn't last too long and they are all feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena,
> I am actually fine, My eldest refuses to take medication to help. Which I suppose is not a bad thing as his own immune system will get stronger. The youngest seems to be on the mend. Hubby however acts like he is dying. Refuses to medication unless I personally stand there hand it to him and give him something to drink it down with. However he still goes to work. And then when at home uses it as an excuse.  I long ago decided I am not nurse material and that it drives me up the wall. Just take the medication (on your own) and get on with life. Okay rant over.


(Most) men are such martyrs, Carol!
Hope they don't pass the flu on to you!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Wednesday. Mum and I are going to see my sister today


Have a lovely time.
It's great catching up with family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I saw an ad last night that said there's going to be a female doctor who.


Yup, she appeared at the end of the Christmas episode and her first season begins soon. 
The wonderful Jodie Whittaker. 
A whole generation of little girls will have their own hero and Doctor to cosplay. 
I think it's a terrific move.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon to all our readers!
It's raining heavily here!!! Very welcome it is too.
No major plans fro me for today, just some cleaning and sorting out clothes for the charity shop.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Ähemmm ..... I am ashamed but you are right. You hit the nail right on the top.
> You are the one and only man who is allowed to steal my ( beauty ) sleep..... Ähemmm...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You know me. I’m an angel!


Yes, of course! 
I never meant to insinuate anything else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Leave it till it's dark then you can have a night on the tiles!


Wish I had. 
I hurt mt back, got overheated and have slept for twelve hours. 
Golly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> ....well we all know who the culprit is now!!!


Ed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> First save of the year.
> 
> Wifey and I made an early morning trip to our local HomeDepot to check on wood for our deck. (_Next project_). On the way over, right there sat in the middle was a nice box turtle. A quick stop and we placed him in the nice wooded, very wet culvert.
> 
> Traveled the same route home and no sign. I’m hoping he’s off to a safer area.


Nice save!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> A good morning from George n Piper!



Keep your paws off that coffee, George!  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Yesterday was weigh n measure for the babies... they are strong n steady!



TFO Calendar material


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> 'Fun' and 'ironing' aren't 2 words that I would put together but it is a necessary evil and has to be done,
> I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing - especially blouses and shirts.
> Thanks anyway Bee and hope you slept well.



Me too! I like to use the wrinkle free setting on the dryer. Good morning Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Seriously?


Yup, I told the story to my friend Limfudel who is something of a big shot in local government and he was beside himself with rage. He's s good Muslim himself (or at least thinks he is) and builds mosques for remote countryside communities. 
He took me along to the Tourist Police and he practically ordered them to act. 
I had to go with a guy from the police and Limfudel to point the guy out. He wasn't there the first day, but we went back three days later and he was.
We then left. 
I later heard that the shop was closed. 
I don't now anymore than that and it's wise not to ask.


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates! Just finished major cleaning, including floor scrubbing. Our landlord is stopping by tomorrow. It’s a superhot day in Denmark. +32 C in Roskilde and up to +38 C in the south, and lots of dust blowing into my windows. (So much for my dusting efforts [emoji849]) The prohibition on lighting fires, even on your own property, is still in place. Nanny state, but bless them. Would be happy to borrow a bit of Mark’s rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Tie a scrubbing brush to each knee and one in each hand. Then crawl around the room. That should do the trick.


I might as well. 
I can do little except crawl about the place at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Tell me if this a good or bad idea.
> I have this 7ft long coroplast I used for our guinea pigs.
> 
> I don’t need it and I was going to cut it for the trash.
> 
> Then, I was thinking about turning it into a garden bed for tort food!!
> Will it work? I’m assuming I would need drainage holes.
> View attachment 247650


Should work fine, I think. 
But yes, you need to drill a few drainage holes in it. 
Good idea. 
I hate things going to waste.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I had.
> I hurt mt back, got overheated and have slept for twelve hours.
> Golly.



Get well soon, Adam! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is good to know. We definitly have moles in our area.


No we don't. 
The hard rock floor of the Cold Dark Room is not suitable for burrowing animals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Exactly. Although I do have the CDR roommates to lean on.


Please don't lean on me at the moment. 
I will topple over. 
Gracefully, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Or a scrubby tied to Tidgy’s belly and let him loose!


HER ! ! ! !
I have tried this. 
It does work but takes a terribly long time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It is a cool selfie, isn`t it ?


Nice! 
I see it now! 
I thought it was someone with a tortoise for a head and an enormous pink tongue lolling out. 
Need some new glasses, for sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Never too dark as long as there is battery life.


Jellyfish and a stick!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Almost as good as mine are!


Wouldn't go quite that far.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I may never catch up!
> 
> I got to Mum’s no problem, arriving just after lunch
> 
> A few pictures of Pavilion Gardens in Buxton which were crammed with tourists, wet children and dogs (they’d been in the river)
> 
> View attachment 247692
> 
> View attachment 247694
> 
> View attachment 247696
> 
> View attachment 247697
> 
> 
> Edward the Engine was very busy
> View attachment 247695
> 
> 
> Buxton is a Spa Town. At the start of the 20th century people used to come here to drink the spring water for their health. The water is from a volcanic source and is warm like that in Bath; the Romans came here too, but maybe not so many as Buxton is at a higher altitude and further north and much colder
> 
> The water is bottled and widely sold in the UK... or you can bring your own bottle and fill up from the well head where water pours out continuously.
> View attachment 247698


Lovely photos! 
Buxton is a very pretty place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I have a great boss. I think he comes to work with me to get some peace time. I may fill his shoes after retirement if he will hold out till my son is a bit older.. I work for a global company called Erik’s. I am an account manager for East Tx, North La, and S Ar.. I have been in the same line of work for almost 12 yrs now so my only complaints are the heavy days when I spend 8 hrs driving for 4 hrs of work.. I really have it made though and never miss an event for my children as I do my own scheduling. Just a small insight into my world


Thank you for the insight. 
Very interesting. 
It's so important to enjoy ones work, get on with the boss and have hopes for the future! 
Sounds great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I couldn`t live with 50.000 Euros long in Morocco because I would spend all my money to build a sanctuary for stray cats and dogs to spay and to neuter them and treat them when they are sick.
> I could not live with sick and abused animals around me without helping them. So I would be poor within a few years or rather months.


Set up a charitable foundation. 
We have many in Morocco relying on donations. 
Very near me is the American Fondouk, that looks after injured, sick and unwanted donkeys, mules and horses, mostly, but will not turn away other animals if they need help. It is funded entirely by donations from the public and kind Americans.  
It also educates people on the correct way to look after their horses, donkeys and mules.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I drink the water all the time. I had just refilled my bottle when I took that photo.
> 
> Mum, like many of the residents, takes bottles down to there to get water to use at home. Her tap water tastes just fine; I think she just likes the idea of getting it straight from the well
> 
> I spent my teenage years in Harrogate, which is also a spa town. More recently Harrogate water is also sold in bottles and is very good, but there isn’t a public source like this and the famous spring at the pump room is sulfurous tastes and smells like rotten eggs!
> 
> I have a bad spa town habit come to think of it. Before Harrogate we lived near Bath and I currently live 4 miles from Tunbridge Wells


I'm about 4 miles from Sidi Harazem (Sidi is the equivalent of Spa or Wells) The water is hot and tastes vile, but is a bit nicer in cold bottled form. 
You can go and bathe in the water in swimming pools, the well itself is kept free of people, it's a popular summer retreat for the people of Fes. There are several other Spa's quite near and dozens in the country.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy Wednesday. Mum and I are going to see my sister today


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Hope you have a nice day with the family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lena,
> I am actually fine, My eldest refuses to take medication to help. Which I suppose is not a bad thing as his own immune system will get stronger. The youngest seems to be on the mend. Hubby however acts like he is dying. Refuses to medication unless I personally stand there hand it to him and give him something to drink it down with. However he still goes to work. And then when at home uses it as an excuse.  I long ago decided I am not nurse material and that it drives me up the wall. Just take the medication (on your own) and get on with life. Okay rant over.


Hubby has Man Flu. 
This is very serious. 
You need to show him a great deal of sympathy and wait on him hand and foot. 
Then, eventually he may get better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

Yet another HOT and HUMID start to our day. Seems we are stuck in this above 90F pattern now...coupled with the same in humidity....coupled with nasty afternoon to early evening heavy thunderstorms.

But - all of this seems to be so agreeable to our Mr. Sully who can’t wait to sneak out of his hut just as the rains start. I fooled him yesterday and turned on the hose sprinkler for about 5 minutes. He came out as predicted looking for a snack.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you for the insight.
> Very interesting.
> It's so important to enjoy ones work, get on with the boss and have hopes for the future!
> Sounds great.



I just read about your back trouble.. how miserable!! Try not to overdo it and give it time to heal!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure you know by now that men can be such babies!!! Mashing a splinter on them is equivalent to a women having a baby sometimes [emoji23] I’m sure there may be a FEW exceptions but hey, truth hurts I wish everyone a speedy recovery & hope you stay well & sane! Wishing you a better morning!


Ahem! 
This very morning I had a spine from a prickly pear in my finger and was making a great deal of fuss about it at the local shop where I was buying milk and sugar. The shopkeeper said how awful these splinters were and offered to go get some tweezers to remove the tiny splinter. 
I laughed and said it's okay, I would probably live and that I am just a big baby. 
He roared with laughter and said that he, and all men were babies about these sorts of things. 
It's universal, methinks.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hubby has Man Flu.
> This is very serious.
> You need to show him a great deal of sympathy and wait on him hand and foot.
> Then, eventually he may get better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to ALL my new friends. I pray that the few names I’ve called this morning are correct... if not, please slap,correct, & forgive me[emoji847]... it’s still early ! I hope you all have a great day!


Good morning, Heather! 
I think you've got them all right, so far! 
Have a smashing say yourself, new friend!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> A good morning from George n Piper!


Good morning, George! 
Good morning, Piper!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> The water from the pump house in Bath is sulfurous too.....yuck!
> Do you feel any benefit from taking the waters, Linda?


Less thirsty?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Only one Woman's Day? That's a bit unfair when the other 364 are Men's Days!!
> Sorry your boys are ill. I hope it doesn't last too long and they are all feeling better soon.


No they're not! 
There's Mother's Day, Grandmother's Day, Great Grand Step-Nieces Day, not to speak of Tortoise Day, Non-Smoker's Day, even a Fossil Day etc. 
I think men don't have a lot of days left!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Four legged baby...[emoji1]
> View attachment 247720


Bizarre! 
Did you draw that? 
Good afternoon, James!
By the way, James is the second best name in the world!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> (Most) men are such martyrs, Carol!
> Hope they don't pass the flu on to you!


Women can contract Man Flu, but only as a slight sniffle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon to all our readers!
> It's raining heavily here!!! Very welcome it is too.
> No major plans fro me for today, just some cleaning and sorting out clothes for the charity shop.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!
> TTFN


Good afternoon, Lyn! 
I've got lots of work to do for the Tour Company I write blogs for.
FAQ's today. 
I've not done any recently so I'm a bit behind, but being semi-paralyzed at the moment, I should get back on top of it as i can't do much else. 
Hey ho.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bizarre!
> Did you draw that?
> Good afternoon, James!
> By the way, James is the second best name in the world!


I did draw this, good afternoon to you also my good sir, and I agree with the following of your statement: "by the way, James is the... best name in the world![emoji1]"
[emoji16]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Yet another HOT and HUMID start to our day. Seems we are stuck in this above 90F pattern now...coupled with the same in humidity....coupled with nasty afternoon to early evening heavy thunderstorms.
> 
> But - all of this seems to be so agreeable to our Mr. Sully who can’t wait to sneak out of his hut just as the rains start. I fooled him yesterday and turned on the hose sprinkler for about 5 minutes. He came out as predicted looking for a snack.
> 
> View attachment 247732


Good morning, Mark! 
Good morning, Mr Sully! 
After a couple of weeks above 100F we are down to 95 today, quite a relief. 
Doubt we'll get much lower than that for the next month or so. 
And little chance of any rain for two months, i should think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I just read about your back trouble.. how miserable!! Try not to overdo it and give it time to heal!


I'm okay. 
Just making a big fuss about nothing, i expect!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OW !
OW !
OW! 
(just looking for sympathy)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> I did draw this, good afternoon to you also my good sir, and I agree with the following of your statement: "by the way, James is the... best name in the world![emoji1]"
> [emoji16]


Ahem.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Yet another HOT and HUMID start to our day. Seems we are stuck in this above 90F pattern now...coupled with the same in humidity....coupled with nasty afternoon to early evening heavy thunderstorms.
> 
> But - all of this seems to be so agreeable to our Mr. Sully who can’t wait to sneak out of his hut just as the rains start. I fooled him yesterday and turned on the hose sprinkler for about 5 minutes. He came out as predicted looking for a snack.
> 
> View attachment 247732



How mean of you to trick poor Mr Sultan!  It’s the perfect summer for him!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have some work I've been neglecting for the Travel Company I write for, so better get on with that. 
See you later this evening I hope, friends.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And am constantly thinking about Misty! 
Oh, I so hope that Misty's fine!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW !
> OW !
> OW!
> (just looking for sympathy)



Can I offer you a biiiig hug?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have some work I've been neglecting for the Travel Company I write for, so better get on with that.
> See you later this evening I hope, friends.



NOT see you later


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> How mean of you to trick poor Mr Sultan!  It’s the perfect summer for him!



I know....and why we are looking to move house to Florida...so Sullly can enjoy warmth 24/7 !


I’m out working on a light fixture...then from no where, out pops one of our many tree frogs who has made his home inside the house/fixture...

Nice sticky fingers and star pattern on it’s back.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Call him guertrude!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....and why we are looking to move house to Florida...so Sullly can enjoy warmth 24/7 !
> 
> 
> I’m out working on a light fixture...then from no where, out pops one of our many tree frogs who has made his home inside the house/fixture...
> 
> Nice sticky fingers and star pattern on it’s back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247736
> View attachment 247737



Cute!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Less thirsty?



That’s about it. It’s drinking water


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have some work I've been neglecting for the Travel Company I write for, so better get on with that.
> See you later this evening I hope, friends.



Maaaaaaaaasalama.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I’m back from my sister’s here we had a good lunch and a long catch up . We have even had a little rain. 

Quick photo of Buxton Opera House which is probably the only theatre in the world to have a mineral water spring in the orchestra pit!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m back from my sister’s here we had a good lunch and a long catch up . We have even had a little rain.
> 
> Quick photo of Buxton Opera House which is probably the only theatre in the world to have a mineral water spring in the orchestra pit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 247741



Very nice! Never made it over to Buxton...looks like i missed out. :-(


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> A good morning from George n Piper!


Enjoy the coffe you three !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Yesterday was weigh n measure for the babies... they are strong n steady!


I believe that. They both look very healthy and happy. Cute torties.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Teddy just wishes I would hurry up and go back inside[emoji23]


That is a cute little Teddy ( bear ).


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Four legged baby...[emoji1]
> View attachment 247720


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> 'Fun' and 'ironing' aren't 2 words that I would put together but it is a necessary evil and has to be done,
> I try to buy clothes that don't need ironing - especially blouses and shirts.
> Thanks anyway Bee and hope you slept well.


I know.... that`s why I try to make a pun and wish you fun with ironing .....
Even Germans can have a naughty sarcastic humor. LOL !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m back from my sister’s here we had a good lunch and a long catch up . We have even had a little rain.
> 
> Quick photo of Buxton Opera House which is probably the only theatre in the world to have a mineral water spring in the orchestra pit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 247741



How convenient! Except for those playing wind instruments, I suppose. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I had.
> I hurt mt back, got overheated and have slept for twelve hours.
> Golly.


Hopefully you are feeling better now.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice!
> I see it now!
> I thought it was someone with a tortoise for a head and an enormous pink tongue lolling out.
> Need some new glasses, for sure.


AGREE about your new glasses !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Set up a charitable foundation.
> We have many in Morocco relying on donations.
> Very near me is the American Fondouk, that looks after injured, sick and unwanted donkeys, mules and horses, mostly, but will not turn away other animals if they need help. It is funded entirely by donations from the public and kind Americans.
> It also educates people on the correct way to look after their horses, donkeys and mules.


That is a good idea. When I retire I will think it over again.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hubby has Man Flu.
> This is very serious.
> You need to show him a great deal of sympathy and wait on him hand and foot.
> Then, eventually he may get better.


..... spoke a man.....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Yet another HOT and HUMID start to our day. Seems we are stuck in this above 90F pattern now...coupled with the same in humidity....coupled with nasty afternoon to early evening heavy thunderstorms.
> 
> But - all of this seems to be so agreeable to our Mr. Sully who can’t wait to sneak out of his hut just as the rains start. I fooled him yesterday and turned on the hose sprinkler for about 5 minutes. He came out as predicted looking for a snack.
> 
> View attachment 247732


It is forbidden by law to fool a poor tortoise


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And am constantly thinking about Misty!
> Oh, I so hope that Misty's fine!


Moo.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....and why we are looking to move house to Florida...so Sullly can enjoy warmth 24/7 !
> 
> 
> I’m out working on a light fixture...then from no where, out pops one of our many tree frogs who has made his home inside the house/fixture...
> 
> Nice sticky fingers and star pattern on it’s back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247736
> View attachment 247737


An adorable little froggy.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m back from my sister’s here we had a good lunch and a long catch up . We have even had a little rain.
> 
> Quick photo of Buxton Opera House which is probably the only theatre in the world to have a mineral water spring in the orchestra pit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 247741



What a beautiful building!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And am constantly thinking about Misty!
> Oh, I so hope that Misty's fine!


Thank you. I hope so too. So far the consensus of opinion seems to be it's just a fatty tumor. I hope that's right.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I hope so too. So far the consensus of opinion seems to be it's just a fatty tumor. I hope that's right.



Are you taking her later today?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I hope so too. So far the consensus of opinion seems to be it's just a fatty tumor. I hope that's right.



All my dogs have had fatty tumors and all were fixed at a young age.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Are you taking her later today?



I think it’s Thursday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Are you taking her later today?


No, first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening my lovely roommates.
Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
I hope you love it like me !


----------



## Yvonne G

I love, Love, LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I love, Love, LOVE it!!!!!


Thank you ! Thank you ! THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> No, first thing tomorrow.



OK. Thinking about you. [emoji173]️


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem!
> This very morning I had a spine from a prickly pear in my finger and was making a great deal of fuss about it at the local shop where I was buying milk and sugar. The shopkeeper said how awful these splinters were and offered to go get some tweezers to remove the tiny splinter.
> I laughed and said it's okay, I would probably live and that I am just a big baby.
> He roared with laughter and said that he, and all men were babies about these sorts of things.
> It's universal, methinks.



Lol!! You get points for being such a good sport[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> How convenient! Except for those playing wind instruments, I suppose. [emoji85][emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !



Awwwww!!! Sabine, I felt like you were singing that just for me! My Mother’s side of the family were farmers and Pappaw would let me ride with him as he picked cotton.. then they would put all of us kids in the trailer to “tromp” the cotton.. I often got baby rabbits when the mothers made their burrows in the fields..such a beautiful voice


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !



Love it Bee!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I hope so too. So far the consensus of opinion seems to be it's just a fatty tumor. I hope that's right.


That`s what I was my first thought too ( post 115936 ). A fat tumor and harmless.
I am thinking of you tomorrow. Please keep us updatet.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww!!! Sabine, I felt like you were singing that just for me! My Mother’s side of the family were farmers and Pappaw would let me ride with him as he picked cotton.. then they would put all of us kids in the trailer to “tromp” the cotton.. I often got baby rabbits when the mothers made their burrows in the fields..such a beautiful voice


Take it as your song ! I am glad that the song pleases you. Living on a farm must have been wonderful for you and today you have your own little "farm".


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Love it Bee!!


Thank you so much Kathy for loving it !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !


Wonderful again Sabine


----------



## Maro2Bear

We continue to have cute ‘lil hummingbirds feeding at our HB feeder....just refilled it again today. But check this YT video out of hummers enjoying a multi-tiered fountain.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Me too! I like to use the wrinkle free setting on the dryer. Good morning Lyn!


Good evening now Heather - sorry I missed you.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening now Heather - sorry I missed you.



Lol!! Such is life  but I do hope your Day was “wrinkle free”!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wish I had.
> I hurt mt back, got overheated and have slept for twelve hours.
> Golly.


Oh dear I used to have to go night clubbing to get in that state.
Why don't you use a mop instead?
Or a scrubbing brush with a long handle - I used to have one of those like this called a deck broom.






Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have some work I've been neglecting for the Travel Company I write for, so better get on with that.
> See you later this evening I hope, friends.


Better get it done pronto or they could get nasty and knock your blog off.
Hope you manage to get it done as painlessly as possible.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....and why we are looking to move house to Florida...so Sullly can enjoy warmth 24/7 !
> 
> 
> I’m out working on a light fixture...then from no where, out pops one of our many tree frogs who has made his home inside the house/fixture...
> 
> Nice sticky fingers and star pattern on it’s back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247736
> View attachment 247737


Beautiful markings.
He was inside your light fixture? 
I think you may have a severe case of rising damp!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m back from my sister’s here we had a good lunch and a long catch up . We have even had a little rain.
> 
> Quick photo of Buxton Opera House which is probably the only theatre in the world to have a mineral water spring in the orchestra pit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 247741


That's for when they perform Handel's Water Music.
Lovely building!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I know.... that`s why I try to make a pun and wish you fun with ironing .....
> Even Germans can have a naughty sarcastic humor. LOL !


You have a great sense of humour Sabine!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> How convenient! Except for those playing wind instruments, I suppose. [emoji85][emoji23]


Very handy for filling the kettle drums.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !


Wonderful Bee.
You can add yourself to the list of other very distinguished performers who've sung that!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We continue to have cute ‘lil hummingbirds feeding at our HB feeder....just refilled it again today. But check this YT video out of hummers enjoying a multi-tiered fountain.


How beautiful!
They are incredible birds!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Wonderful again Sabine


Thank you very much Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! Such is life  but I do hope your Day was “wrinkle free”!!


I wish!!!
No ironing today though. 
I had a lovely walk with some friends after my chores were done.
It was cooler today and really nice after the rain had dampened the dust and freshened everything up.
Hope you had a good day too.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> You have a great sense of humour Sabine!


Like you !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Wonderful Bee.
> You can add yourself to the list of other very distinguished performers who've sung that!


Thank you very much Lyn. I will do !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Like you !


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> No, first thing tomorrow.


Hope it all goes well for Misty and you Yvonne. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates! Just finished major cleaning, including floor scrubbing. Our landlord is stopping by tomorrow. It’s a superhot day in Denmark. +32 C in Roskilde and up to +38 C in the south, and lots of dust blowing into my windows. (So much for my dusting efforts [emoji849]) The prohibition on lighting fires, even on your own property, is still in place. Nanny state, but bless them. Would be happy to borrow a bit of Mark’s rain.


Is your AC working now Lena?
Hope landlord's visit went well but I'm sure you don't give him anything to complain about!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Can I offer you a biiiig hug?


You take his arms and I'll take his legs and we'll s - t - r - e - t - c - h his spine back into place!


----------



## Lyn W

Just popped in to see what you've all been up to.
Looks like a busy day was had by all.

I think someone may have swapped tortoises with me.
Lola's appetite has had a sudden turn around and he is still eating really well !!
I thought it may have been a one off when he ate all his food the other day but no!
Thank goodness the waiting to be hand fed is over. 

Anyway I will say Nos Da now and not see you tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to see what you've all been up to.
> Looks like a busy day was had by all.
> 
> I think someone may have swapped tortoises with me.
> Lola's appetite has had a sudden turn around and he is still eating really well !!
> I thought it may have been a one off when he ate all his food the other day but no!
> Thank goodness the waiting to be hand fed is over.
> 
> Anyway I will say Nos Da now and not see you tomorrow.
> Take care.



Thank goodness for that! You have taken your time Lola! 

Good morning all. I have the return trip home today... so will pop in when I can. 

Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !



Bee, you’re gorgeous! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Was unable to listen last night, so catching up today.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Very handy for filling the kettle drums.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Is your AC working now Lena?
> Hope landlord's visit went well but I'm sure you don't give him anything to complain about!



Done this morning. The AC is wonderful. We had it on for the most part of the day yesterday. My landlord is so cool. [emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You take his arms and I'll take his legs and we'll s - t - r - e - t - c - h his spine back into place!



Good plan! Let’s find Adam. MUAHAHA!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to see what you've all been up to.
> Looks like a busy day was had by all.
> 
> I think someone may have swapped tortoises with me.
> Lola's appetite has had a sudden turn around and he is still eating really well !!
> I thought it may have been a one off when he ate all his food the other day but no!
> Thank goodness the waiting to be hand fed is over.
> 
> Anyway I will say Nos Da now and not see you tomorrow.
> Take care.



This is great news! YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY! Maybe he hated the heat as well? After all, he’s Welsh.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Thank goodness for that! You have taken your time Lola!
> 
> Good morning all. I have the return trip home today... so will pop in when I can.
> 
> Not see you later



Safe trip back, Linda!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thank goodness for that! You have taken your time Lola!
> 
> Good morning all. I have the return trip home today... so will pop in when I can.
> 
> Not see you later


Drive safely!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Done this morning. The AC is wonderful. We had it on for the most part of the day yesterday. My landlord is so cool. [emoji6][emoji41]


It's great when the landlord actually cares about his tenants and properties.
We don't need AC at the moment - the temps are getting back to normal - about 10 degrees less than we've had recently.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> This is great news! YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY! Maybe he hated the heat as well? After all, he’s Welsh.


Half tortoise, half dragon!
It is so wonderful to see him making straight for his food in the morning again!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning fellow CDRers
Thursday again!!
3 weeks into my holidays - 3 weeks to go .
It's going too fast!
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers
> Thursday again!!
> 3 weeks into my holidays - 3 weeks to go .
> It's going too fast!
> Hope everyone has a good day.



Can’t wait till it’s Monday and daughter’s school starts again. I’m sure her teachers don’t share my enthusiasm though [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Thank goodness for that! You have taken your time Lola!
> 
> Good morning all. I have the return trip home today... so will pop in when I can.
> 
> Not see you later



Hope the traffic won’t be too bad! Drive safely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Can’t wait till it’s Monday and daughter’s school starts again. I’m sure her teachers don’t share my enthusiasm though [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Very FEW people can’t wait for Monday....but seems like you have a good reason or two. Three days to go.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Done this morning. The AC is wonderful. We had it on for the most part of the day yesterday. My landlord is so cool. [emoji6][emoji41]



Good to have a cool landlord instead of one that blows hot air and never gets things done for tenants.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers
> Thursday again!!
> 3 weeks into my holidays - 3 weeks to go .
> It's going too fast!
> Hope everyone has a good day.



Enjoy.....


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good to have a cool landlord instead of one that blows hot air and never gets things done for tenants.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies! 
Happy Thursday.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to see what you've all been up to.
> Looks like a busy day was had by all.
> 
> I think someone may have swapped tortoises with me.
> Lola's appetite has had a sudden turn around and he is still eating really well !!
> I thought it may have been a one off when he ate all his food the other day but no!
> Thank goodness the waiting to be hand fed is over.
> 
> Anyway I will say Nos Da now and not see you tomorrow.
> Take care.


That are good news. Hopefully Lola will stay on the eating track ! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thank goodness for that! You have taken your time Lola!
> 
> Good morning all. I have the return trip home today... so will pop in when I can.
> 
> Not see you later


Welcome back !Drive safely Not to chat with you later !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Bee, you’re gorgeous! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Was unable to listen last night, so catching up today.


Thank you very much Lena. I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies!
> Happy Thursday.






Happy Thursday Heather.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I
've read three pages this a.m. to get caught up, and Adam is conspicuously missing. Just where in heck is he? You don't s'pose he's had a floor washing accident, do you?


----------



## Bee62

@CarolM 
*Have a wonderful woman`s day*


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Lena. I hope you enjoyed it.



I did, very much so!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> So I
> 've read three pages this a.m. to get caught up, and Adam is conspicuously missing. Just where in heck is he? You don't s'pose he's had a floor washing accident, do you?



He said he has to finish some work for the tour operator he was collaborating with. (I doubt he was able to do much while catching up on our 14,000 posts.) But yeah, I also hope his back is fine  
Good luck with Misty today!


----------



## CarolM

Happy Woman's Day Ladies. I hope everyone is having an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. Take care that you don`t get the flu. A public holiday for you tomorrow? ENJOY !


Hi Bee.
Thank you. It has been a nice one so far.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, a "dying" hubby and two sick sons.  Poor Carol ! Send you a lot of huge hugs Please stay well and try to enjoy your womans day tommorrow though. I am sure your 3 sick men will recover soon.


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure you know by now that men can be such babies!!! Mashing a splinter on them is equivalent to a women having a baby sometimes [emoji23] I’m sure there may be a FEW exceptions but hey, truth hurts I wish everyone a speedy recovery & hope you stay well & sane! Wishing you a better morning!


Thank you Heather.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> A good morning from George n Piper!


Good Morning George and Piper and Heather.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yesterday was weigh n measure for the babies... they are strong n steady!


Yayyyy


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Teddy just wishes I would hurry up and go back inside[emoji23]


Aawwww. Teddy is very cute


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Four legged baby...[emoji1]
> View attachment 247720


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Only one Woman's Day? That's a bit unfair when the other 364 are Men's Days!!
> Sorry your boys are ill. I hope it doesn't last too long and they are all feeling better soon.


Thanks Lyn. And I totally agree on the woman's day.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon to all our readers!
> It's raining heavily here!!! Very welcome it is too.
> No major plans fro me for today, just some cleaning and sorting out clothes for the charity shop.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!
> TTFN


I hope it was a good day for you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, I told the story to my friend Limfudel who is something of a big shot in local government and he was beside himself with rage. He's s good Muslim himself (or at least thinks he is) and builds mosques for remote countryside communities.
> He took me along to the Tourist Police and he practically ordered them to act.
> I had to go with a guy from the police and Limfudel to point the guy out. He wasn't there the first day, but we went back three days later and he was.
> We then left.
> I later heard that the shop was closed.
> I don't now anymore than that and it's wise not to ask.


They are very serious about it. I feel almost sorry for him. But I understand that sometimes you have to throw the book before people actually pay attention to what you say.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates! Just finished major cleaning, including floor scrubbing. Our landlord is stopping by tomorrow. It’s a superhot day in Denmark. +32 C in Roskilde and up to +38 C in the south, and lots of dust blowing into my windows. (So much for my dusting efforts [emoji849]) The prohibition on lighting fires, even on your own property, is still in place. Nanny state, but bless them. Would be happy to borrow a bit of Mark’s rain.


I'll try and send some rain your way. [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] Did you get it?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I might as well.
> I can do little except crawl about the place at the moment.


Shame. Can I send you some painkillers. [emoji381] [emoji382] [emoji381] [emoji382] A little something to relax the muscles. [emoji481] [emoji483] [emoji484] [emoji482] and some comfort food. [emoji517] [emoji509] [emoji517] [emoji509] [emoji511] [emoji510]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please don't lean on me at the moment.
> I will topple over.
> Gracefully, of course.


Of course. How about I give you a shoulder to lean on instead? [emoji136]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> So I
> 've read three pages this a.m. to get caught up, and Adam is conspicuously missing. Just where in heck is he? You don't s'pose he's had a floor washing accident, do you?


His back dislikes floor scrubbing I think


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hubby has Man Flu.
> This is very serious.
> You need to show him a great deal of sympathy and wait on him hand and foot.
> Then, eventually he may get better.


He is going to wait a long time before that happens.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Yet another HOT and HUMID start to our day. Seems we are stuck in this above 90F pattern now...coupled with the same in humidity....coupled with nasty afternoon to early evening heavy thunderstorms.
> 
> But - all of this seems to be so agreeable to our Mr. Sully who can’t wait to sneak out of his hut just as the rains start. I fooled him yesterday and turned on the hose sprinkler for about 5 minutes. He came out as predicted looking for a snack.
> 
> View attachment 247732


Mr Sully is such a handsome tort. Hopefully Sully is not fooled twice.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> So I
> 've read three pages this a.m. to get caught up, and Adam is conspicuously missing. Just where in heck is he? You don't s'pose he's had a floor washing accident, do you?


He has some Blog to write for a Travel company but he was also in pain after his scrubbing.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Happy Woman's Day Ladies. I hope everyone is having an awesome one.
> View attachment 247816


Happy Woman's day to you too Carol hope you are enjoying your day off!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mark!
> Good morning, Mr Sully!
> After a couple of weeks above 100F we are down to 95 today, quite a relief.
> Doubt we'll get much lower than that for the next month or so.
> And little chance of any rain for two months, i should think.


[emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] Here is some rain for you too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OW !
> OW !
> OW!
> (just looking for sympathy)


I feel your pain. Can I offer you some healing tea?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have some work I've been neglecting for the Travel Company I write for, so better get on with that.
> See you later this evening I hope, friends.


Not see you later.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And am constantly thinking about Misty!
> Oh, I so hope that Misty's fine!


Me too. I hope Misty is okay. @Yvonne G


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> NOT see you later


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....and why we are looking to move house to Florida...so Sullly can enjoy warmth 24/7 !
> 
> 
> I’m out working on a light fixture...then from no where, out pops one of our many tree frogs who has made his home inside the house/fixture...
> 
> Nice sticky fingers and star pattern on it’s back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247736
> View attachment 247737


Lol. He is checking to see if you are doing a good job.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I'll try and send some rain your way. [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji97] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] Did you get it?



Nope. Got a string of 1s and 0s instead. 
Happy Women’s Day, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I hope so too. So far the consensus of opinion seems to be it's just a fatty tumor. I hope that's right.


Holding thumbs.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 247815
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday Heather.



Lol!!! Right on


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !


That was awesome. So uplifting.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone.

I'm home and on my second mug of decaf tea. The drive was fine until I reached the M25 motorway round London which lived up to its reputation as a circular car park [emoji849] It also started raining there too. Back home it was wet and cold - a rather strange experience recently! - and I had to put a cardigan on. It has since dried up and the sun is trying to shine.

I hope you have all had a good day and that Adam hasn't injured his back too badly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all.

Up and out kayaking early this morning with a friend on the local reservoir that I frequently visit early in the mornings. We started paddling at 0630 and finished about 1030 and put in a good 12 miles. Cool and less humid at the start, much hotter by the time we ended up.

BUT - the best part was another box turtle rescue! Not from the road, but from the very middle of this massive reservoir. So, I’m paddling along and see this “disturbance” in the water and glide over to see whats up. Lo and behold, it’s a ver tired, medium-sized boxie. I picked him up and paddled to shore to let him go. I’m guessing he got washed in during overnight storms, or accidentally fell in and couldnt back.

So two rescues in the week!

Heres a rough map of our out and back routes..


----------



## Bambam1989

My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them. 
Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> I'm home and on my second mug of decaf tea. The drive was fine until I reached the M25 motorway round London which lived up to its reputation as a circular car park [emoji849] It also started raining there too. Back home it was wet and cold - a rather strange experience recently! - and I had to put a cardigan on. It has since dried up and the sun is trying to shine.
> 
> I hope you have all had a good day and that Adam hasn't injured his back too badly.



I need to add evenooning to my lexicon. [emoji23]
Glad you’re safe home, Linda! Hope your back and shoulder are OK.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> Up and out kayaking early this morning with a friend on the local reservoir that I frequently visit early in the mornings. We started paddling at 0630 and finished about 1030 and put in a good 12 miles. Cool and less humid at the start, much hotter by the time we ended up.
> 
> BUT - the best part was another box turtle rescue! Not from the road, but from the very middle of this massive reservoir. So, I’m paddling along and see this “disturbance” in the water and glide over to see whats up. Lo and behold, it’s a ver tired, medium-sized boxie. I picked him up and paddled to shore to let him go. I’m guessing he got washed in during overnight storms, or accidentally fell in and couldnt back.
> 
> So two rescues in the week!
> 
> Heres a rough map of our out and back routes..
> 
> View attachment 247825



Four hours is a lot of paddling! 
More karma points. May the box turtle gods look kindly upon you.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them.
> Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.



Search up zucchini boats. I keep seeing recipes on my FB for one and now can’t find it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> Up and out kayaking early this morning with a friend on the local reservoir that I frequently visit early in the mornings. We started paddling at 0630 and finished about 1030 and put in a good 12 miles. Cool and less humid at the start, much hotter by the time we ended up.
> 
> BUT - the best part was another box turtle rescue! Not from the road, but from the very middle of this massive reservoir. So, I’m paddling along and see this “disturbance” in the water and glide over to see whats up. Lo and behold, it’s a ver tired, medium-sized boxie. I picked him up and paddled to shore to let him go. I’m guessing he got washed in during overnight storms, or accidentally fell in and couldnt back.
> 
> So two rescues in the week!
> 
> Heres a rough map of our out and back routes..
> 
> View attachment 247825


Oh poor boxie such a good job you were there to save him.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them.
> Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.


Zucchinis are called courgettes here - but no idea what you do with them!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We continue to have cute ‘lil hummingbirds feeding at our HB feeder....just refilled it again today. But check this YT video out of hummers enjoying a multi-tiered fountain.


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I wish!!!
> No ironing today though.
> I had a lovely walk with some friends after my chores were done.
> It was cooler today and really nice after the rain had dampened the dust and freshened everything up.
> Hope you had a good day too.


I love the smell after it rains.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You take his arms and I'll take his legs and we'll s - t - r - e - t - c - h his spine back into place!


Hmm. That might just help.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to see what you've all been up to.
> Looks like a busy day was had by all.
> 
> I think someone may have swapped tortoises with me.
> Lola's appetite has had a sudden turn around and he is still eating really well !!
> I thought it may have been a one off when he ate all his food the other day but no!
> Thank goodness the waiting to be hand fed is over.
> 
> Anyway I will say Nos Da now and not see you tomorrow.
> Take care.


That is really good news. I am so happy for you and with Lola.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thank goodness for that! You have taken your time Lola!
> 
> Good morning all. I have the return trip home today... so will pop in when I can.
> 
> Not see you later


Safe Travels Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good plan! Let’s find Adam. MUAHAHA!


o-O Aaaddddaaammmmmm runnnnn, runnnn Adammmm. !!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them.
> Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.



Wow. Lucky you! Layered in a veggie lasagna!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers
> Thursday again!!
> 3 weeks into my holidays - 3 weeks to go .
> It's going too fast!
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Ohhh nooo. They always go too fast.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them.
> Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.



Sell them on eBay? 
P.S. In terms of cooking skills, I’m second only to Lyn, and just because I don’t work full time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Four hours is a lot of paddling!
> More karma points. May the box turtle gods look kindly upon you.



Of course i always bring my camera, except today. So no pix of our tuckered out boxie.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Can’t wait till it’s Monday and daughter’s school starts again. I’m sure her teachers don’t share my enthusiasm though [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Noooo don't make my weekend disappear before I have had it.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Noooo don't make my weekend disappear before I have had it.



Fair enough. I’m drag my miserable existence for a few days more.  Might take her to the woods tomorrow...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So I
> 've read three pages this a.m. to get caught up, and Adam is conspicuously missing. Just where in heck is he? You don't s'pose he's had a floor washing accident, do you?


I think he did. [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> *Have a wonderful woman`s day*


Oh that is perfect and very true. Thank you Bee. Same back at you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy Woman's day to you too Carol hope you are enjoying your day off!


Very much. Thank you. I love holidays.


----------



## Maro2Bear

If you like hummers....here is a live webcam thanks to Cornell University


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nope. Got a string of 1s and 0s instead.
> Happy Women’s Day, Carol!


Oh dear. But they say that matter is maths. So maybe those 1's and 0's will turn into h2o when it gets to your side.[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them.
> Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.


I make both these alot, particularly when we are on holiday in France.

*Courgette crisps*
Slice very thinly lengthways. Put kitchen paper or a towel on a tray and lay the slices on top. Salt the slices on both sides and then places more kitchen paper or a towel on top. Leave to 'sweat' water for at least an hour... The paper/towel will absorb the moisture.

Season some plain flour. Heat some vegetable oil in in a frying pan. Coat each slice in seasoned flour before dropping it in the hot oil. Fry until both sides are crispy golden brown. (You could use a deep fryer, but I don't have one!)

* Ratatouille *
Delicious accompaniment to grilled meats

Chopped onion
Chopped zucchini
Chopped bell pepper (any colour, but I like red)
Optional: chopped egg plant
2 x 14 oz cans chopped tomatoes - or use chopped and skinned fresh tomatoes
Generous teaspoon mixed herbs

Throw the lot in a large pan. Don't add extra water. Cover with a lid and simmer gently for as long as you want. The idea is that all the veggies go very soft. Remove the lid and let it boil a bit harder towards the end so most of the liquid evaporates and you end up with a thick mixture.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Zucchinis are called courgettes here - but no idea what you do with them!


There's a surprise!  [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I love the smell after it rains.


The smell is called petrichor


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Fair enough. I’m drag my miserable existence for a few days more.  Might take her to the woods tomorrow...
> View attachment 247828


[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them.
> Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.



Make you a casserole! Velveeta, cream of mushroom, another veggie of choice and some diced ham .. French fried onions on top.. bake...
MmmmmMmmmmGood!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> I'm home and on my second mug of decaf tea. The drive was fine until I reached the M25 motorway round London which lived up to its reputation as a circular car park [emoji849] It also started raining there too. Back home it was wet and cold - a rather strange experience recently! - and I had to put a cardigan on. It has since dried up and the sun is trying to shine.
> 
> I hope you have all had a good day and that Adam hasn't injured his back too badly.


I hope you made it okay.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> Up and out kayaking early this morning with a friend on the local reservoir that I frequently visit early in the mornings. We started paddling at 0630 and finished about 1030 and put in a good 12 miles. Cool and less humid at the start, much hotter by the time we ended up.
> 
> BUT - the best part was another box turtle rescue! Not from the road, but from the very middle of this massive reservoir. So, I’m paddling along and see this “disturbance” in the water and glide over to see whats up. Lo and behold, it’s a ver tired, medium-sized boxie. I picked him up and paddled to shore to let him go. I’m guessing he got washed in during overnight storms, or accidentally fell in and couldnt back.
> 
> So two rescues in the week!
> 
> Heres a rough map of our out and back routes..
> 
> View attachment 247825


Really good save. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My vegetable garden is producing to many zucchinis! I sent 12 with my husband last week to give to his co-workers and have been putting it in just about everything I cook. They are producing faster than I can use them.
> Anybody know some creative ways to use it? So far I've been making zucchini boats, zucchini sweet bread, zucchini yeast bread, putting it in stews, sauteed, grilled, and fried etc.


What about pickling them? Then you can keep them for longer.


----------



## Bambam1989

A woman riding a bicycle got hit just past our house. It was a hit and run apparently. Poor lady was DOA. It was bad.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I need to add evenooning to my lexicon. [emoji23]
> Glad you’re safe home, Linda! Hope your back and shoulder are OK.


Oopsie. I didn't read it correctly. Glad you are home safe and sound as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course i always bring my camera, except today. So no pix of our tuckered out boxie.


Poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Fair enough. I’m drag my miserable existence for a few days more.  Might take her to the woods tomorrow...
> View attachment 247828


Oh Sorry. If you are miserable then i will gladly give up my weekend for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> If you like hummers....here is a live webcam thanks to Cornell University


Love that.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> A woman riding a bicycle got hit just past our house. It was a hit and run apparently. Poor lady was DOA. It was bad.



That’s awful


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Really good save. Well done.



...but no points... i know, it didnt happen.....it WAS pretty different, thats for sure!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Poor thing.



BUT, seemed to be very happy tuckered out on terra firma vs paddling aimlessly. I really feel i saved this one from sinking..


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I make both these alot, particularly when we are on holiday in France.
> 
> *Courgette crisps*
> Slice very thinly lengthways. Put kitchen paper or a towel on a tray and lay the slices on top. Salt the slices on both sides and then places more kitchen paper or a towel on top. Leave to 'sweat' water for at least an hour... The paper/towel will absorb the moisture.
> 
> Season some plain flour. Heat some vegetable oil in in a frying pan. Coat each slice in seasoned flour before dropping it in the hot oil. Fry until both sides are crispy golden brown. (You could use a deep fryer, but I don't have one!)
> 
> * Ratatouille *
> Delicious accompaniment to grilled meats
> 
> Chopped onion
> Chopped zucchini
> Chopped bell pepper (any colour, but I like red)
> Optional: chopped egg plant
> 2 x 14 oz cans chopped tomatoes - or use chopped and skinned fresh tomatoes
> Generous teaspoon mixed herbs
> 
> Throw the lot in a large pan. Don't add extra water. Cover with a lid and simmer gently for as long as you want. The idea is that all the veggies go very soft. Remove the lid and let it boil a bit harder towards the end so most of the liquid evaporates and you end up with a thick mixture.


Both of those sound really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The smell is called petrichor


Oh right. Yes that.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> A woman riding a bicycle got hit just past our house. It was a hit and run apparently. Poor lady was DOA. It was bad.


Oh no. That is very sad. RIP!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> A woman riding a bicycle got hit just past our house. It was a hit and run apparently. Poor lady was DOA. It was bad.


[emoji22]. So sad


----------



## CarolM

Well I have finally caught up. I hope everyone has had a good Thursday. It is a Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams from me. I have a long day tomorrow as I need to drop my eldest at uni before going to work and will need to get up early. Not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. I hope everyone has had a good Thursday. It is a Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams from me. I have a long day tomorrow as I need to drop my eldest at uni before going to work and will need to get up early. Not see you all tomorrow.



Good night, Carol! It’s almost the weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. I hope everyone has had a good Thursday. It is a Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams from me. I have a long day tomorrow as I need to drop my eldest at uni before going to work and will need to get up early. Not see you all tomorrow.


Good night Carol. Not see you tomorrow. I can't quite believe my university move days are over!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A post kayaking treat prepared by wifey....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings....

I know a long time ago here on this thread i shared some pix of our fig trees.

Here we are now, a month or so later, with some nice Brown Turkey. Ogh.....ive sampled many ripe ones already too....


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> If you like hummers....here is a live webcam thanks to Cornell University



My hummers spend so much time guarding the food they waste precious time eating!! It drives me crazy!!
I have two up and they still bicker!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> A post kayaking treat prepared by wifey....
> 
> View attachment 247846



Falafel? Looks good!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> We continue to have cute ‘lil hummingbirds feeding at our HB feeder....just refilled it again today. But check this YT video out of hummers enjoying a multi-tiered fountain.



I need one of these in my life!! 
How cute is that?!?!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> My hummers spend so much time guarding the food they waste precious time eating!! It drives me crazy!!
> I have two up and they still bicker!!



I know.... I’m very jealous of the peeps in Ca and Az and NM that have sooooo many hummers.!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Falafel? Looks good!!



Yep.....with official plates we purchased while posted to Riyadh!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Lucky you! Layered in a veggie lasagna!


That sounds yummy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> That sounds yummy.



Yes....zucchini cut in long thin strips, layered in veggie lasagna. A winner.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....zucchini cut in long thin strips, layered in veggie lasagna. A winner.



And since we are talking scrumptious, veggie lasagna, how about some of these off the plant jalapeños that the deer did not bother..


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> I make both these alot, particularly when we are on holiday in France.
> 
> *Courgette crisps*
> Slice very thinly lengthways. Put kitchen paper or a towel on a tray and lay the slices on top. Salt the slices on both sides and then places more kitchen paper or a towel on top. Leave to 'sweat' water for at least an hour... The paper/towel will absorb the moisture.
> 
> Season some plain flour. Heat some vegetable oil in in a frying pan. Coat each slice in seasoned flour before dropping it in the hot oil. Fry until both sides are crispy golden brown. (You could use a deep fryer, but I don't have one!)
> 
> * Ratatouille *
> Delicious accompaniment to grilled meats
> 
> Chopped onion
> Chopped zucchini
> Chopped bell pepper (any colour, but I like red)
> Optional: chopped egg plant
> 2 x 14 oz cans chopped tomatoes - or use chopped and skinned fresh tomatoes
> Generous teaspoon mixed herbs
> 
> Throw the lot in a large pan. Don't add extra water. Cover with a lid and simmer gently for as long as you want. The idea is that all the veggies go very soft. Remove the lid and let it boil a bit harder towards the end so most of the liquid evaporates and you end up with a thick mixture.


I've never tried Ratatouille, I'll give it a try too.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Make you a casserole! Velveeta, cream of mushroom, another veggie of choice and some diced ham .. French fried onions on top.. bake...
> MmmmmMmmmmGood!


I bet I can do a variation of this with other types of meats too.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> What about pickling them? Then you can keep them for longer.


I've tried doing this before and they always turn mushy.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> A post kayaking treat prepared by wifey....
> 
> View attachment 247846


Looks yummy. What is it?


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....
> 
> I know a long time ago here on this thread i shared some pix of our fig trees.
> 
> Here we are now, a month or so later, with some nice Brown Turkey. Ogh.....ive sampled many ripe ones already too....
> 
> View attachment 247847


I love figs. So sweet.
My figs aren't big enough to produce yet


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> And since we are talking scrumptious, veggie lasagna, how about some of these off the plant jalapeños that the deer did not bother..
> 
> View attachment 247850
> View attachment 247851


I'm jealous! My Jalepenos haven't produced anything. I'm starting to get banana peppers though


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.....with official plates we purchased while posted to Riyadh!


I will have to look that up. I've never had it


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I need one of these in my life!!
> How cute is that?!?!



I went to the website and they are sold out for the rest of the year!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And.....for those who can grow Joe-Pye weed in their gardens, ours are blooming nicely attracting all kinds of interesting insects from bees to Monarch butterflies to moths...

Pix of Mr Bumble Bee having a snack.

A nice close up..





And a larger screen..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I went to the website and they are sold out for the rest of the year!!



:-( darn..


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !



FANTASTIC, BEE!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> FANTASTIC, BEE!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Yes...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Can I offer you a biiiig hug?


Yes, please. 
Despite the resulting excruciating pain, I would welcome that. 
I am feeling a bit sorry for myself just now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> NOT see you later


Oh, yeah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....and why we are looking to move house to Florida...so Sullly can enjoy warmth 24/7 !
> 
> 
> I’m out working on a light fixture...then from no where, out pops one of our many tree frogs who has made his home inside the house/fixture...
> 
> Nice sticky fingers and star pattern on it’s back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247736
> View attachment 247737



What a lovely fellow!


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> A woman riding a bicycle got hit just past our house. It was a hit and run apparently. Poor lady was DOA. It was bad.



[emoji33] Oh, how awful!!! [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully you are feeling better now.


OW! 
OW! 
OW! 
Sulk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> Still hot in Germany so this evening I will be the vampire again and do things after sunset but: *It is never too hot to sing*.
> Lend me your ears for a sweet silly song that I enjoyed to sing.
> I hope you love it like me !


Beautiful! 
Quite quite beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> If you like hummers....here is a live webcam thanks to Cornell University


Fantastic - love how the bee jumped in there too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Better get it done pronto or they could get nasty and knock your blog off.
> Hope you manage to get it done as painlessly as possible.


Finally finished most of it. 
Got to write a bit on Moroccan history tomorrow which i'll enjoy. 
I always seem to be catching up these days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That's for when they perform Handel's Water Music.
> Lovely building!


Or Swan Lake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You have a great sense of humour Sabine!


But a different supplier to ours, methinks.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> A woman riding a bicycle got hit just past our house. It was a hit and run apparently. Poor lady was DOA. It was bad.


That's so sad - made far worse by the driver not stopping.
I hope they catch him/her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You take his arms and I'll take his legs and we'll s - t - r - e - t - c - h his spine back into place!


I'll be happy with that. 
It might even work.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. I hope everyone has had a good Thursday. It is a Good night. Sleep tight and sweet dreams from me. I have a long day tomorrow as I need to drop my eldest at uni before going to work and will need to get up early. Not see you all tomorrow.


Goodnight Carol sleep well, hopefully you'll have the whole weekend to relax after your busy day!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to see what you've all been up to.
> Looks like a busy day was had by all.
> 
> I think someone may have swapped tortoises with me.
> Lola's appetite has had a sudden turn around and he is still eating really well !!
> I thought it may have been a one off when he ate all his food the other day but no!
> Thank goodness the waiting to be hand fed is over.
> 
> Anyway I will say Nos Da now and not see you tomorrow.
> Take care.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good boy, Lola.
(though the swapping is a possibility and would explain the sudden increase in the number of legs. )


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A post kayaking treat prepared by wifey....
> 
> View attachment 247846


They look tasty........
.........what are they?


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Looks yummy. What is it?


Snap!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So I
> 've read three pages this a.m. to get caught up, and Adam is conspicuously missing. Just where in heck is he? You don't s'pose he's had a floor washing accident, do you?


Bit bleuch today. 
Just feeling sorry for myself and not wanting to inflict it on everybody. 
Will do that now.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit bleuch today.
> Just feeling sorry for myself and not wanting to inflict it on everybody.
> Will do that now.


Sorry you're still suffering Adam. 
Have you taken anything to help?


----------



## Lyn W

Has they been any news from Yvonne about Misty?
I'll have to go back and check to see if I missed anything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> He said he has to finish some work for the tour operator he was collaborating with. (I doubt he was able to do much while catching up on our 14,000 posts.) But yeah, I also hope his back is fine
> Good luck with Misty today!


15,500. 
And yes, I fell behind on other things. 
There are not enough hours in the day. 
If i completely stop sleeping, It may help a little.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Shame. Can I send you some painkillers. [emoji381] [emoji382] [emoji381] [emoji382] A little something to relax the muscles. [emoji481] [emoji483] [emoji484] [emoji482] and some comfort food. [emoji517] [emoji509] [emoji517] [emoji509] [emoji511] [emoji510]


Booze!
And cheese! 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> His back dislikes floor scrubbing I think


All of him dislikes floor scrubbing. 
Book sorting tomorrow. 
Not so bad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] Here is some rain for you too.


Go away! 
Don't want it yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Fair enough. I’m drag my miserable existence for a few days more.  Might take her to the woods tomorrow...
> View attachment 247828


.....at least give her some crumbs so she can lay a trail and find her way back!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I feel your pain. Can I offer you some healing tea?


I am trying the healing gin therapy. 
But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There's a surprise!  [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> o-O Aaaddddaaammmmmm runnnnn, runnnn Adammmm. !!!


Not much chance of that. 
Ever, actually.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go away!
> Don't want it yet!


I'll take it please!!
Although rain is expected here over the next few days - but we could always use more!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course i always bring my camera, except today. So no pix of our tuckered out boxie.


Another great save, though. 
Thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Snap!



Falafel. 

*Falafel* or *felafel*[1] (/fəˈlɑːfəl/, /-ˈlæf-/;[1] Arabic: فلافل‎, [faˈlaːfɪl] (

 listen), dialectal: [fæˈlæːfel]) is a deep-fried ball, doughnut or patty made from ground chickpeas, fava beans, or both. Falafel is a traditional Middle Eastern food that most likely originated in Egypt.[2][3][4] It is commonly served in a pita, which acts as a pocket, or wrapped in a flatbread known as taboon; "falafel" also frequently refers to a wrapped sandwich that is prepared in this way. The falafel balls are laid over a bed of salads, pickled vegetables, hot sauce, and drizzled with tahini-based sauces. Falafel balls may also be eaten alone as a snack or served as part of a meze (assortment of appetizers).

Falafel



Falafel balls
*Alternative names* Felafel
*Course* Meze
*Place of origin* Believed to have originated in Egypt, before spreading north to the Levant
*Region or state* Middle East
*Serving temperature* Hot
*Main ingredients* Fava beans or chickpeas


 Cookbook: Falafel 

 Media: Falafel
Falafel is a common food eaten in the Middle East. The fritters are now found around the world as a replacement for meat[5] and a form of street food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> A woman riding a bicycle got hit just past our house. It was a hit and run apparently. Poor lady was DOA. It was bad.


That is horrible. 
Accidents happen, but hit and runs deserve the severest penalties!


----------



## Lyn W

I've been out in the lane at the end of my garden today doing my weekly blackberry bush prune and sweeping up a few leaves.
Hidden amongst the bushes I found some branches off my shrubs.
Guess who has been snapping and chopping them off then hiding them?
Still no sign or news from PO. 
I don't like to pester her as I know they are busy with more important things but think I will have to ring her.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Falafel.
> 
> *Falafel* or *felafel*[1] (/fəˈlɑːfəl/, /-ˈlæf-/;[1] Arabic: فلافل‎, [faˈlaːfɪl] (
> 
> listen), dialectal: [fæˈlæːfel]) is a deep-fried ball, doughnut or patty made from ground chickpeas, fava beans, or both. Falafel is a traditional Middle Eastern food that most likely originated in Egypt.[2][3][4] It is commonly served in a pita, which acts as a pocket, or wrapped in a flatbread known as taboon; "falafel" also frequently refers to a wrapped sandwich that is prepared in this way. The falafel balls are laid over a bed of salads, pickled vegetables, hot sauce, and drizzled with tahini-based sauces. Falafel balls may also be eaten alone as a snack or served as part of a meze (assortment of appetizers).
> 
> Falafel
> 
> 
> 
> Falafel balls
> *Alternative names* Felafel
> *Course* Meze
> *Place of origin* Believed to have originated in Egypt, before spreading north to the Levant
> *Region or state* Middle East
> *Serving temperature* Hot
> *Main ingredients* Fava beans or chickpeas
> 
> 
> Cookbook: Falafel
> 
> Media: Falafel
> Falafel is a common food eaten in the Middle East. The fritters are now found around the world as a replacement for meat[5] and a form of street food.


Thanks Mark - so no meat - I think I would enjoy those.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Has they been any news from Yvonne about Misty?
> I'll have to go back and check to see if I missed anything.


It was so traumatic for her and exhausting for me, that I after I ran errands, I came home and took a nap.

Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting. 

The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.

Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you're still suffering Adam.
> Have you taken anything to help?


Gin and Cabernet Sauvignon. 
Never fails.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gin and Cabernet Sauvignon.
> Never fails.



Nice!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gin and Cabernet Sauvignon.
> Never fails.


Wonder if I could get that on prescription over here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll take it please!!
> Although rain is expected here over the next few days - but we could always use more!


I have none to send you. 
Come to think of it, Carol's neighbours will be pretty sniffy if they find she's sending the rain to other places!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15,500.
> And yes, I fell behind on other things.
> There are not enough hours in the day.
> If i completely stop sleeping, It may help a little.


Maybe you could give up eating as well that would give you a bit more time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've been out in the lane at the end of my garden today doing my weekly blackberry bush prune and sweeping up a few leaves.
> Hidden amongst the bushes I found some branches off my shrubs.
> Guess who has been snapping and chopping them off then hiding them?
> Still no sign or news from PO.
> I don't like to pester her as I know they are busy with more important things but think I will have to ring her.


If they feel they can walk all over you, they will. 
We don't like fuss, but sometimes we have to make a stand, even if it does cause future grief.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Mark - so no meat - I think I would enjoy those.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, even the Queen of Fussiness would enjoy those, methinks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It was so traumatic for her and exhausting for me, that I after I ran errands, I came home and took a nap.
> 
> Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting.
> 
> The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.
> 
> Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.


Poor Misty. 
At least it doesn't seem to be anything serious. 
Please send Misty my love and sympathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Wonder if I could get that on prescription over here?


Worth a try. 
I think they're doing it with Marijuana, so you never know.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It was so traumatic for her and exhausting for me, that I after I ran errands, I came home and took a nap.
> 
> Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting.
> 
> The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.
> 
> Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.


Poor Misty.
Do you think he would have done a biopsy on it if she hadn't been so het up?
My sister's dog has several and they're not affecting her at all - hopefully it will be the same for Misty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you could give up eating as well that would give you a bit more time.


I am currently eating once a day. 
wifey makes me. 
I'm really too busy to eat, but I do know that after 3 days or so of not eating, I get a bit dizzy and confused. 
I used to do that often and is a major factor in my needing a woman in my life.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes, even the Queen of Fussiness would enjoy those, methinks.


I'm far less fussy than I used to be - when in uni I had to be - or I would have starved!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am currently eating once a day.
> wifey makes me.
> I'm really too busy to eat, but I do know that after 3 days or so of not eating, I get a bit dizzy and confused.
> I used to do that often and is a major factor in my needing a woman in my life.


When I'm busy I forget to eat and drink too. 
It's only when I've finished and sit down I realise how thirsty and hungry I am.
Never gone without for 3 days though.
Good job Wifey is there to look after you!


----------



## Lyn W

I have to hit the hay now. 
Hairdressers at 9 a.m then maybe a visit to the Eisteddfod in Cardiff Bay.
So will not see you all sometime tomorrow.
Until then take care, happy Friday and Nos Da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have to hit the hay now.
> Hairdressers at 9 a.m then maybe a visit to the Eisteddfod in Cardiff Bay.
> So will not see you all sometime tomorrow.
> Until then take care, happy Friday and Nos Da!


Nos da, Lyn! 
Sleep well.
Does the visit to the Eisteddfod depend on the result of your visit to the hairdressers'? 
Have fun and speak soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> It was so traumatic for her and exhausting for me, that I after I ran errands, I came home and took a nap.
> 
> Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting.
> 
> The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.
> 
> Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.



One of my cats undergoes a compete personality change when he has to ride in the car: he becomes a screaming, spitting, growling beast that is totally unrecognizable. The vet gave me a capsule to give him about 1 hr before the planned trip. I throw a towel in the drier a few minutes before we go, and wipe down the inside of his cat carrier with a calming pheromone solution for cats. When we’re ready to go, I put the warm towel in the carrier and add him to it. The combination of meds, warm towel and pheromones has made a huge difference. He is MUCH calmer, travels MUCH better and is easier for them to handle.
I don’t know if there’s a pill the vet can give you to help Misty calm down (must be done BEFORE they start to get fearful,) or if there are other methods to help her. 
I HATE to see my animals frightened or distressed, and I know you do, too. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> One of my cats undergoes a compete personality change when he has to ride in the car: he becomes a screaming, spitting, growling beast that is totally unrecognizable. The vet gave me a capsule to give him about 1 hr before the planned trip. I throw a towel in the drier a few minutes before we go, and wipe down the inside of his cat carrier with a calming pheromone solution for cats. When we’re ready to go, I put the warm towel in the carrier and add him to it. The combination of meds, warm towel and pheromones has made a huge difference. He is MUCH calmer, travels MUCH better and is easier for them to handle.
> I don’t know if there’s a pill the vet can give you to help Misty calm down (must be done BEFORE they start to get fearful,) or if there are other methods to help her.
> I HATE to see my animals frightened or distressed, and I know you do, too. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Good evening, Bea, nice to not see you.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, please.
> Despite the resulting excruciating pain, I would welcome that.
> I am feeling a bit sorry for myself just now!



Are you icing your boo boo?

Sorry you’re in pain[emoji53]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Are you icing your boo boo?
> 
> Sorry you’re in pain[emoji53]


Thanks, Kathy
I only use icing on cakes. 
And i'm probably making a big fuss about nothing anyway.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> That's so sad - made far worse by the driver not stopping.
> I hope they catch him/her.



I know!! It could had been just an accident but as soon as you leave it’s whole different ball game!!

Poor family.


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booze!
> And cheese!
> Thank you.



I’m going to Carol’s the next time my back acts up!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am currently eating once a day.
> wifey makes me.
> I'm really too busy to eat, but I do know that after 3 days or so of not eating, I get a bit dizzy and confused.
> I used to do that often and is a major factor in my needing a woman in my life.


Oh man. . . I wish I had that type of will power. I'm looking like I'm 7 months pregnant. I just love food too much to leave it alone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Than


Moozillion said:


> One of my cats undergoes a compete personality change when he has to ride in the car: he becomes a screaming, spitting, growling beast that is totally unrecognizable. The vet gave me a capsule to give him about 1 hr before the planned trip. I throw a towel in the drier a few minutes before we go, and wipe down the inside of his cat carrier with a calming pheromone solution for cats. When we’re ready to go, I put the warm towel in the carrier and add him to it. The combination of meds, warm towel and pheromones has made a huge difference. He is MUCH calmer, travels MUCH better and is easier for them to handle.
> I don’t know if there’s a pill the vet can give you to help Misty calm down (must be done BEFORE they start to get fearful,) or if there are other methods to help her.
> I HATE to see my animals frightened or distressed, and I know you do, too. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


thank you for the idea. If there is another trip in the truck I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....
> 
> I know a long time ago here on this thread i shared some pix of our fig trees.
> 
> Here we are now, a month or so later, with some nice Brown Turkey. Ogh.....ive sampled many ripe ones already too....
> 
> View attachment 247847



Yummy!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And.....for those who can grow Joe-Pye weed in their gardens, ours are blooming nicely attracting all kinds of interesting insects from bees to Monarch butterflies to moths...
> 
> Pix of Mr Bumble Bee having a snack.
> 
> A nice close up..
> 
> View attachment 247853
> 
> 
> 
> And a larger screen..
> 
> View attachment 247855



Almost certainly Mrs Bumble ... all the workers are female


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It was so traumatic for her and exhausting for me, that I after I ran errands, I came home and took a nap.
> 
> Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting.
> 
> The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.
> 
> Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.



Poor Misty  And poor you 

Big electronic hugs Yvonne xx


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Apparently it is Friday, but my brain isn’t so sure. I have flitted around too much in the last few days!

I have things to do, but need to remember what they are!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> A post kayaking treat prepared by wifey....
> 
> View attachment 247846



Mark, would you go geocaching with me?


You paddle, I climb. Terrain and difficulty ratings are 5/5, so it’s a cool one to get.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I've never tried Ratatouille, I'll give it a try too.



You could also watch the cartoon with your daughter before trying it.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...
> 
> View attachment 247857



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Oh dear. Our favourite part of France has been badly hit by storms. Gard, Ardèche and Drôme departments (departments are like counties) are particularly badly hit and that’s where we go, and have gone, every summer 

France floods: 1,600 evacuated, German missing at campsite - BBC News


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit bleuch today.
> Just feeling sorry for myself and not wanting to inflict it on everybody.
> Will do that now.



Any time!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I've been out in the lane at the end of my garden today doing my weekly blackberry bush prune and sweeping up a few leaves.
> Hidden amongst the bushes I found some branches off my shrubs.
> Guess who has been snapping and chopping them off then hiding them?
> Still no sign or news from PO.
> I don't like to pester her as I know they are busy with more important things but think I will have to ring her.



 I think it would be fair to give her a call now.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It was so traumatic for her and exhausting for me, that I after I ran errands, I came home and took a nap.
> 
> Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting.
> 
> The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.
> 
> Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.



I’m sure it was as traumatizing for you, if not more.  Hope you both recover soon. Can I offer you some herbal tea — or something stronger?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gin and Cabernet Sauvignon.
> Never fails.



My kind of medicine


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worth a try.
> I think they're doing it with Marijuana, so you never know.


Something we saw in, ahem, specialized shops in Ottawa:


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I have to hit the hay now.
> Hairdressers at 9 a.m then maybe a visit to the Eisteddfod in Cardiff Bay.
> So will not see you all sometime tomorrow.
> Until then take care, happy Friday and Nos Da!



Pics after the haircut — or is that too much to hope for?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Apparently it is Friday, but my brain isn’t so sure. I have flitted around too much in the last few days!
> 
> I have things to do, but need to remember what they are!



Welcome back home...


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! We had a bit of rain last night. More coming later today. It’s currently very windy, so no trip to the woods. We wanted to sail on one of those reconstructed Viking ships this weekend. I guess doing it in windy and rainy weather would be quite appropriate...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Our favourite part of France has been badly hit by storms. Gard, Ardèche and Drôme departments (departments are like counties) are particularly badly hit and that’s where we go, and have gone, every summer
> 
> France floods: 1,600 evacuated, German missing at campsite - BBC News



That’s bad 
Good luck with your chores for today, Linda!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Mark, would you go geocaching with me?
> View attachment 247872
> 
> You paddle, I climb. Terrain and difficulty ratings are 5/5, so it’s a cool one to get.



After all the rain and flooding it might be long gone. Interesting spot!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Our favourite part of France has been badly hit by storms. Gard, Ardèche and Drôme departments (departments are like counties) are particularly badly hit and that’s where we go, and have gone, every summer
> 
> France floods: 1,600 evacuated, German missing at campsite - BBC News


It's all or nothing with this rain isn't it?
Why can't it just fall regularly but in moderation and preferably at night.
It's rained all night and day here so far but nothing too heavy.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Pics after the haircut — or is that too much to hope for?


Nope, sorry - you'll not see pics of me on internet - unless on the Crimewatch website!
I am very camera shy, and also can't do selfies on my ancient phone with a broken lens.
Hair is nothing special just a layered style that needs minimum fuss.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Mark, would you go geocaching with me?
> View attachment 247872
> 
> You paddle, I climb. Terrain and difficulty ratings are 5/5, so it’s a cool one to get.



Looks like there are six pillars there.....


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning CDRers.
Hope you are all having a good Weekend Eve.
The land is having a good soaking today which it needs.

Lola has taken a step backwards today - and I don't mean he's been moonwalking like Michael Jackson.
He stayed in his hide today until I got him up and then refused to come out of his shell even in his soak.
He is wandering now but hasn't eaten anything yet .
I hope he isn't having a relapse!
Maybe it's something to do with the rain and sudden drop in temps. 

Waiting to hear from a friend about a trip to our Eisteddfod so I'll say TTFN and go and get organised.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Does the visit to the Eisteddfod depend on the result of your visit to the hairdressers'?


Not really - if it's a bad cut I will just put a bag over my head and still go.
They'll think I'm a druid!






...................hard to tell the difference isn't it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I wish I had that type of will power. I'm looking like I'm 7 months pregnant. I just love food too much to leave it alone.


It's not will power. 
I just forget to eat. 
Get focussed on something and don't notice the passing of the hours. 
If it were will power, i would fail.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Almost certainly Mrs Bumble ... all the workers are female


Or Miss Bumble (Ms, if you like.)
Only the queen bee has 'husbands', the others are single.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Apparently it is Friday, but my brain isn’t so sure. I have flitted around too much in the last few days!
> 
> I have things to do, but need to remember what they are!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
I had to look at the calendar to check it was Friday. 
It's very confusing, sometimes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Something we saw in, ahem, specialized shops in Ottawa:
> View attachment 247873


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Morocco, of course is the chief supplier for the European market. 
Many people grin and suggest that's why I live here, especially when I tell them I've stayed with friends a couple of times in Ketama, the centre of the region responsible for cultivating the stuff. 
But it's not true, I never touch it, not for decades. 
Not due to an overwhelming sense of morality or upholding the law, I just really don't like it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning CDRers.
> Hope you are all having a good Weekend Eve.
> The land is having a good soaking today which it needs.
> 
> Lola has taken a step backwards today - and I don't mean he's been moonwalking like Michael Jackson.
> He stayed in his hide today until I got him up and then refused to come out of his shell even in his soak.
> He is wandering now but hasn't eaten anything yet .
> I hope he isn't having a relapse!
> Maybe it's something to do with the rain and sudden drop in temps.
> 
> Waiting to hear from a friend about a trip to our Eisteddfod so I'll say TTFN and go and get organised.


Good afternoon, Lyn! 
Hope you get to the Eisteddfod.
Have fun.
Yes, Lola is probably just annoyed about the change in the weather. I find the torts here are very responsive to meteorological conditions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not really - if it's a bad cut I will just put a bag over my head and still go.
> They'll think I'm a druid!
> View attachment 247875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................hard to tell the difference isn't it?


Yup. 
I'm baffled.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> After all the rain and flooding it might be long gone. Interesting spot!



Quite possible.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like there are six pillars there.....
> 
> View attachment 247874



They also provided the wrong coordinates at first. Not surprising. You know, the entire hobby only depends on providing the correct coordinates. :facepalm:
This is the place:


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Nope, sorry - you'll not see pics of me on internet - unless on the Crimewatch website!
> I am very camera shy, and also can't do selfies on my ancient phone with a broken lens.
> Hair is nothing special just a layered style that needs minimum fuss.



Do you have the link? 
Elusive as the Welsh dragon


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning CDRers.
> Hope you are all having a good Weekend Eve.
> The land is having a good soaking today which it needs.
> 
> Lola has taken a step backwards today - and I don't mean he's been moonwalking like Michael Jackson.
> He stayed in his hide today until I got him up and then refused to come out of his shell even in his soak.
> He is wandering now but hasn't eaten anything yet .
> I hope he isn't having a relapse!
> Maybe it's something to do with the rain and sudden drop in temps.
> 
> Waiting to hear from a friend about a trip to our Eisteddfod so I'll say TTFN and go and get organised.



Silly boy 
Have a great trip, Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lena!
> Morocco, of course is the chief supplier for the European market.
> Many people grin and suggest that's why I live here, especially when I tell them I've stayed with friends a couple of times in Ketama, the centre of the region responsible for cultivating the stuff.
> But it's not true, I never touch it, not for decades.
> Not due to an overwhelming sense of morality or upholding the law, I just really don't like it.



I didn’t know that about Morocco. Saw a lot of that stuff when I visited Bishkek over a year ago, even near my childhood home. Though people say it’s not effective because it’s not cultivated or something.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Been writing the Moroccan history Blog
And indeed, prehistory. 
I did know that the earliest known anatomically modern Humans were found in Morocco, dated at 315,000 years old - and they collected fossils!, but I didn't know that the oldest human adornments, jewellery beads made from seashells with holes drilled in, are also from Morocco and dated at 82,000 years ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I didn't know that the Vikings invaded Morocco.
In 859 the Vikings landed 62 Longboats in Morocco, to deal with Moroccan raiders who'd been muscling in on their trade routes. They defeated the Moorish army, stayed 8 days, got bored and hot and went off to pillage Spain instead.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I didn't know that the Vikings invaded Morocco.
> In 859 the Vikings landed 62 Longboats in Morocco, to deal with Moroccan raiders who'd been muscling in on their trade routes. They defeated the Moorish army, stayed 8 days, got bored and hot and went off to pillage Spain instead.



Fascinating stuff!!! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Silly boy
> Have a great trip, Lyn!


He's hardly eaten or moved today - he has me worried again!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all - didn't make it to the Eisteddfod - went shopping instead.
It's been quiet in here today everyone must be worn out after a week at work and busy relaxing.
(or busy writing a travel blog!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - didn't make it to the Eisteddfod - went shopping instead.
> It's been quiet in here today everyone must be worn out after a week at work and busy relaxing.
> (or busy writing a travel blog!)



Yes, it has been quiet in here. Hot and humid yet again. I think the 7th day above 90F for us all here... it’s supposed to be a bit rainy both Saturday and Sunday, maybe a tad cooler. Hummingbirds have been happy all day, flitting about and drinking at our feeder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - didn't make it to the Eisteddfod - went shopping instead.
> It's been quiet in here today everyone must be worn out after a week at work and busy relaxing.
> (or busy writing a travel blog!)


Yes, very quiet.
Too quiet. 
Hope everyone is okay. 
Naughty Lola. 
Gosh, they can be such a worry.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, very quiet.
> Too quiet.
> Hope everyone is okay.
> Naughty Lola.
> Gosh, they can be such a worry.


Lola has been a constant worry since about April.
Between his not eating at all, to only eating when hand fed, then being really stressed when put outside for some sunshine - I don't think he knows he's a tortoise!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, it has been quiet in here. Hot and humid yet again. I think the 7th day above 90F for us all here... it’s supposed to be a bit rainy both Saturday and Sunday, maybe a tad cooler. Hummingbirds have been happy all day, flitting about and drinking at our feeder.


It has been much cooler here today, in fact my feet are so called tonight I may have to wear my bed socks!
Just goes to show - be careful what you wish for!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol! It’s almost the weekend.


Yayyy. It is weekend.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good night Carol. Not see you tomorrow. I can't quite believe my university move days are over!


Lol. And mine have just started. And then there will be one left .


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A post kayaking treat prepared by wifey....
> 
> View attachment 247846


Yummmmy. Looks delicious.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....
> 
> I know a long time ago here on this thread i shared some pix of our fig trees.
> 
> Here we are now, a month or so later, with some nice Brown Turkey. Ogh.....ive sampled many ripe ones already too....
> 
> View attachment 247847


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My hummers spend so much time guarding the food they waste precious time eating!! It drives me crazy!!
> I have two up and they still bicker!!


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've tried doing this before and they always turn mushy.


Thats no good.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've tried doing this before and they always turn mushy.


And freezing?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...
> 
> View attachment 247857


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Carol sleep well, hopefully you'll have the whole weekend to relax after your busy day!


Thats the plan. Some sun time for my torts. Some gardening . Hoping to have a nice chilled weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15,500.
> And yes, I fell behind on other things.
> There are not enough hours in the day.
> If i completely stop sleeping, It may help a little.


No it won't your body needs some down time too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booze!
> And cheese!
> Thank you.


Will do. I'll have to wait until the morning as the shops are not open right now.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Go away!
> Don't want it yet!


Ok then. I'll take it back then.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'll take it please!!
> Although rain is expected here over the next few days - but we could always use more!


Here you go. [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299] [emoji299]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> And freezing?


It freezes better after it has already been cooked into a dish. Zucchini bread freezes very well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've been out in the lane at the end of my garden today doing my weekly blackberry bush prune and sweeping up a few leaves.
> Hidden amongst the bushes I found some branches off my shrubs.
> Guess who has been snapping and chopping them off then hiding them?
> Still no sign or news from PO.
> I don't like to pester her as I know they are busy with more important things but think I will have to ring her.


Yes ring her. YOU are important too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It was so traumatic for her and exhausting for me, that I after I ran errands, I came home and took a nap.
> 
> Poor Misty. She's just so very traumatized by going in the truck. She was a bit nervous and shaky in the vet office, but the truck ride was horrible. It took my daughter and I about 10 minutes to manhandle her up inside, then the whole way there she was trying to crowd behind me (the driver). Then in the office, she was shaking and panting.
> 
> The vet asked how long the lump had been on her side, and I said I had only noticed it a couple days ago. That really isn't a good answer because it may have been there weeks or months????? Anyway, he said just to watch it and if it grows fast it's not a fatty tumor and he can remove it (if I want). If it is a fatty tumor, it doesn't do any harm to just leave it there.
> 
> Then another traumatizing trip in the truck home. Poor doggy.


Shame poor Misty. Maybe you should start taking her in the truck often then eventually she should get over her fear. But get someone else to drive and you can sit with her.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have none to send you.
> Come to think of it, Carol's neighbours will be pretty sniffy if they find she's sending the rain to other places!


They won't find out if you don't tell them. And if I share hopefully Karma will send us some more.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> One of my cats undergoes a compete personality change when he has to ride in the car: he becomes a screaming, spitting, growling beast that is totally unrecognizable. The vet gave me a capsule to give him about 1 hr before the planned trip. I throw a towel in the drier a few minutes before we go, and wipe down the inside of his cat carrier with a calming pheromone solution for cats. When we’re ready to go, I put the warm towel in the carrier and add him to it. The combination of meds, warm towel and pheromones has made a huge difference. He is MUCH calmer, travels MUCH better and is easier for them to handle.
> I don’t know if there’s a pill the vet can give you to help Misty calm down (must be done BEFORE they start to get fearful,) or if there are other methods to help her.
> I HATE to see my animals frightened or distressed, and I know you do, too. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


That is a good idea.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> It has been much cooler here today, in fact my feet are so called tonight I may have to wear my bed socks!
> Just goes to show - be careful what you wish for!!!


That should be 'my feet are so cold' 
I don't have to wear bed socks because they are called feet tonight.
They are called feet every night - and day - so nothing new there!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m going to Carol’s the next time my back acts up!


All are welcome.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I wish I had that type of will power. I'm looking like I'm 7 months pregnant. I just love food too much to leave it alone.


Moo. (Me too Adams new word)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Apparently it is Friday, but my brain isn’t so sure. I have flitted around too much in the last few days!
> 
> I have things to do, but need to remember what they are!


Good luck. Do you need some post it notes?


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to go to bed.
I will not see you all tomorrow.
Until then take care, and sleep well.
Nos Da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go to bed.
> I will not see you all tomorrow.
> Until then take care, and sleep well.
> Nos Da!


Nos da, Lyn! 
Not see you tomorrow! 
Sleep well, keep your called feet warm if you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes ring her. YOU are important too.


But not as important as ME! 
Good morning, Carol, a late catch-up tonight.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! We had a bit of rain last night. More coming later today. It’s currently very windy, so no trip to the woods. We wanted to sail on one of those reconstructed Viking ships this weekend. I guess doing it in windy and rainy weather would be quite appropriate...


It probably would but would also be dangerous.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning CDRers.
> Hope you are all having a good Weekend Eve.
> The land is having a good soaking today which it needs.
> 
> Lola has taken a step backwards today - and I don't mean he's been moonwalking like Michael Jackson.
> He stayed in his hide today until I got him up and then refused to come out of his shell even in his soak.
> He is wandering now but hasn't eaten anything yet .
> I hope he isn't having a relapse!
> Maybe it's something to do with the rain and sudden drop in temps.
> 
> Waiting to hear from a friend about a trip to our Eisteddfod so I'll say TTFN and go and get organised.


Enjoy your trip. And I hope it is just the weather.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - didn't make it to the Eisteddfod - went shopping instead.
> It's been quiet in here today everyone must be worn out after a week at work and busy relaxing.
> (or busy writing a travel blog!)


Was busy at work until 21.30 then had to go fetch son from uni at 22.00. So has been a long day. Busy catching up now.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola has been a constant worry since about April.
> Between his not eating at all, to only eating when hand fed, then being really stressed when put outside for some sunshine - I don't think he knows he's a tortoise!


Somebody should tell him.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It has been much cooler here today, in fact my feet are so called tonight I may have to wear my bed socks!
> Just goes to show - be careful what you wish for!!!


Yup. Sometimes what you wish for happens. ..... I wish to win a big lottery and powerball jackpot please. Hint hint


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> It freezes better after it has already been cooked into a dish. Zucchini bread freezes very well.


Ok good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That should be 'my feet are so cold'
> I don't have to wear bed socks because they are called feet tonight.
> They are called feet every night - and day - so nothing new there!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go to bed.
> I will not see you all tomorrow.
> Until then take care, and sleep well.
> Nos Da!


Night night Lyn. Sleep tight


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not as important as ME!
> Good morning, Carol, a late catch-up tonight.


Yup. Was working late so first chance i have had. Thank goodness it is saturday and I can sleep late.


----------



## CarolM

Okie dokie. Finally caught up. It is currently 02.28 and time for bed. At least it is Saturday and i can sleep late. Oh wait have to take my son for his haircut at 10am tomorrow. So no sleeping too late. So Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. Oh and good morning Adam.[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yup. Was working late so first chance i have had. Thank goodness it is saturday and I can sleep late.


I have a student in the morning. 
And the a Blog on the current Moroccan political situation. 
Busy day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okie dokie. Finally caught up. It is currently 02.28 and time for bed. At least it is Saturday and i can sleep late. Oh wait have to take my son for his haircut at 10am tomorrow. So no sleeping too late. So Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. Oh and good morning Adam.[emoji16][emoji16]


You could probably get your son now, I expect he's asleep. 
Cut his hair and save yourself some money! 
And have a lie-in! 
Win-win! 
Nos da, Carol; sweet dreams.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I didn't know that the Vikings invaded Morocco.
> In 859 the Vikings landed 62 Longboats in Morocco, to deal with Moroccan raiders who'd been muscling in on their trade routes. They defeated the Moorish army, stayed 8 days, got bored and hot and went off to pillage Spain instead.



Sounds like you’re continuing the tradition with regards to Spain a few times a year


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> He's hardly eaten or moved today - he has me worried again!



One step forward, two steps back


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That should be 'my feet are so cold'
> I don't have to wear bed socks because they are called feet tonight.
> They are called feet every night - and day - so nothing new there!



Glad you explained that. Good call.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okie dokie. Finally caught up. It is currently 02.28 and time for bed. At least it is Saturday and i can sleep late. Oh wait have to take my son for his haircut at 10am tomorrow. So no sleeping too late. So Good night sleep tight and sweet dreams everyone. Oh and good morning Adam.[emoji16][emoji16]



Oh dear. Hope you catch up on your sleep on Sunday.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a student in the morning.
> And the a Blog on the current Moroccan political situation.
> Busy day.



Your work week falls on the weekend.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could probably get your son now, I expect he's asleep.
> Cut his hair and save yourself some money!
> And have a lie-in!
> Win-win!
> Nos da, Carol; sweet dreams.



And then he’ll probably need to shave his head. Which means no haircuts for a long while. Win-win?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! It was quiet in here yesterday, and we were unable to do anything particularly fun, so I had the chance to work on my selfie skills. 


[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I didn't know that the Vikings invaded Morocco.
> In 859 the Vikings landed 62 Longboats in Morocco, to deal with Moroccan raiders who'd been muscling in on their trade routes. They defeated the Moorish army, stayed 8 days, got bored and hot and went off to pillage Spain instead.


I am not entirely surprised they turned up in Morocco. There is Viking rune graffiti in Hagia Sofia in Istanbul which I have seen. The Vikings travelled the Mediterranean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It was quiet in here yesterday, and we were unable to do anything particularly fun, so I had the chance to work on my selfie skills.
> View attachment 247914
> 
> [emoji85][emoji23]


Good morning, Lena! 
Definite improvement re the selfies. 
Black and white is my preferred medium too. 
Though the lack of colour makes it much more difficult to tell which of you is which.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Yesterday was a washout. It rained most of the day with deluges in between! 

The England v India cricket test match didn't start on Thursday due to the rain. It rather looked like it wouldn't start on Friday either, but somehow it stayed dry enough for an India batting collapse and they were bowled out for 107 which is a very low score. JoesDad and Son have gone to watch day 3 today and the weather is supposed to stay dry. Hopefully, England will bat better than India did!

I have been out in the garden and I am going to have to mow the lawn! [emoji33] A lot of it is dead, but there are patches of new growth that need to be brought under control. So I am going to enjoy myself pottering in the garden in the sunshine and enjoying that it isn't too hot for a change


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am not entirely surprised they turned up in Morocco. There is Viking rune graffiti in Hagia Sofia in Istanbul which I have seen. The Vikings travelled the Mediterranean


Good morning, Linda! 
Yes, they were great explorers and voyagers. 
Much like you, Linda Olafson!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Yesterday was a washout. It rained most of the day with deluges in between!
> 
> The England v India cricket test match didn't start on Thursday due to the rain. It rather looked like it wouldn't start on Friday either, but somehow it stayed dry enough for an India batting collapse and they were bowled out for 107 which is a very low score. JoesDad and Son have gone to watch day 3 today and the weather is supposed to stay dry. Hopefully, England will bat better than India did!
> 
> I have been out in the garden and I am going to have to mow the lawn! [emoji33] A lot of it is dead, but there are patches of new growth that need to be brought under control. So I am going to enjoy myself pottering in the garden in the sunshine and enjoying that it isn't too hot for a change


Yes, Anderson was immense yesterday. 
Hopefully, England can actually have some early partnerships today and disappear out of sight. 
Though I think they may miss Mr Stokes, who's been a naughty chap, it seems.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Linda!
> Yes, they were great explorers and voyagers.
> Much like you, Linda Olafson!


[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All... nice overcast start to the day, scattered whispy clouds, with a rosy tint to the easterly skies as the sun rose. Supposed to be mostly overcast, good “chance” of rain, but still muggy. Not conducive to much outside work, but things still need doing. Tree trimming, weed pulling, some grass cutting, tortoise feeding n watering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All... nice overcast start to the day, scattered whispy clouds, with a rosy tint to the easterly skies as the sun rose. Supposed to be mostly overcast, good “chance” of rain, but still muggy. Not conducive to much outside work, but things still need doing. Tree trimming, weed pulling, some grass cutting, tortoise feeding n watering.


Good morning, Mark! 
Hot, blue skies; hot, no clouds, what's a sunrise? What's rain? 
Sounds a bit like work to me. 
Good luck!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It was quiet in here yesterday, and we were unable to do anything particularly fun, so I had the chance to work on my selfie skills.
> View attachment 247914
> 
> [emoji85][emoji23]



WONDERFUL!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> WONDERFUL!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



[emoji5] Thank you, Bea! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Poor Misty.
> Do you think he would have done a biopsy on it if she hadn't been so het up?
> My sister's dog has several and they're not affecting her at all - hopefully it will be the same for Misty.


One thing I really like about my vet is he doesn't offer to do brain surgery for a hang nail. He's more a wait and see sort of guy. I trust his judgement. If he tells me to wait and see how fast it grows, and if it starts growing fast he'll take steps, then that's what I'll do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure it was as traumatizing for you, if not more.  Hope you both recover soon. Can I offer you some herbal tea — or something stronger?


Thanks, I appreciate the offer, but my drug of choice is to get out there and work, work, work! I'll be gone in a few minutes.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Shame poor Misty. Maybe you should start taking her in the truck often then eventually she should get over her fear. But get someone else to drive and you can sit with her.


Yes. I should have done that when she was smaller/younger. Live and learn.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> One thing I really like about my vet is he doesn't offer to do brain surgery for a hang nail. He's more a wait and see sort of guy. I trust his judgement. If he tells me to wait and see how fast it grows, and if it starts growing fast he'll take steps, then that's what I'll do.



It’s so important to have a vet you can trust. Hope the work outside is going well!


----------



## Maro2Bear

No rain yet...so time to pot around in the garden, cut some grass, prune...

Checked out our mish mash of squash blossoms....so far we have picked an acorn squash, located a really large butternut squash that is still growing, and some Gherkin cucumbers. Tons of “cuke” flowers, lots of small ones, and one that looks about ready to take to the evening salad. These are all self-starters that came up on their own from our composted seeds.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It was quiet in here yesterday, and we were unable to do anything particularly fun, so I had the chance to work on my selfie skills.
> View attachment 247914
> 
> [emoji85][emoji23]



Too cute!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished writing for the travel log, but have to teach in half an hour. 
Boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have a student in the morning.
> And the a Blog on the current Moroccan political situation.
> Busy day.


I hope you have managed some rest today.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could probably get your son now, I expect he's asleep.
> Cut his hair and save yourself some money!
> And have a lie-in!
> Win-win!
> Nos da, Carol; sweet dreams.


Lol. I tried that when they were toddlers. And now have been banned from getting anywhere near their hair with scissors.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Glad you explained that. Good call.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And then he’ll probably need to shave his head. Which means no haircuts for a long while. Win-win?


That could work.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It was quiet in here yesterday, and we were unable to do anything particularly fun, so I had the chance to work on my selfie skills.
> View attachment 247914
> 
> [emoji85][emoji23]


I love your selfie skills. Beautiful and I love them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Yesterday was a washout. It rained most of the day with deluges in between!
> 
> The England v India cricket test match didn't start on Thursday due to the rain. It rather looked like it wouldn't start on Friday either, but somehow it stayed dry enough for an India batting collapse and they were bowled out for 107 which is a very low score. JoesDad and Son have gone to watch day 3 today and the weather is supposed to stay dry. Hopefully, England will bat better than India did!
> 
> I have been out in the garden and I am going to have to mow the lawn! [emoji33] A lot of it is dead, but there are patches of new growth that need to be brought under control. So I am going to enjoy myself pottering in the garden in the sunshine and enjoying that it isn't too hot for a change


Sounds like the perfect day


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> One thing I really like about my vet is he doesn't offer to do brain surgery for a hang nail. He's more a wait and see sort of guy. I trust his judgement. If he tells me to wait and see how fast it grows, and if it starts growing fast he'll take steps, then that's what I'll do.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> No rain yet...so time to pot around in the garden, cut some grass, prune...
> 
> Checked out our mish mash of squash blossoms....so far we have picked an acorn squash, located a really large butternut squash that is still growing, and some Gherkin cucumbers. Tons of “cuke” flowers, lots of small ones, and one that looks about ready to take to the evening salad. These are all self-starters that came up on their own from our composted seeds.
> 
> View attachment 247928
> View attachment 247929


Looks good


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished writing for the travel log, but have to teach in half an hour.
> Boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh shame. It should be over soon.


----------



## CarolM

Not much going on in here. It must be weekend. Hope you all have an awesome rest of the day/evening


----------



## Maro2Bear

One of today’s projects was to install a 55 gallon rain barrel collection “system”. Nothing too involved, rerouting the downspout from the roof into a spout in the top of the drum. Of course....had to wait for the special “self-tapping” spigot to arrive which makes the project a bit easier. Cut a hole, insert spigot, add a hose pipe and viola! Water for the plants.

Need to install the spigot, then I’m done....and can wait for some rain.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Too cute!!



Thank you, Kathy! [emoji5][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished writing for the travel log, but have to teach in half an hour.
> Boooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!



It’s OK. It’ll be Monday soon  [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> One of today’s projects was to install a 55 gallon rain barrel collection “system”. Nothing too involved, rerouting the downspout from the roof into a spout in the top of the drum. Of course....had to wait for the special “self-tapping” spigot to arrive which makes the project a bit easier. Cut a hole, insert spigot, add a hose pipe and viola! Water for the plants.
> 
> Need to install the spigot, then I’m done....and can wait for some rain.



Spigot in, barrel in place. Waiting for rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I hope you have managed some rest today.


Not really, lots of work, even got some fossil stuff in and doing some more now. 
Quite happy now, though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I tried that when they were toddlers. And now have been banned from getting anywhere near their hair with scissors.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Ha de ha! 
Good evening, Carol, and how are you today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Spigot in, barrel in place. Waiting for rain.


I expect Carol will send you some. 
I can send you a camel or two if that'll help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It’s OK. It’ll be Monday soon  [emoji173]️


Not for simply days!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Spigot in, barrel in place. Waiting for rain.



......and, we have thunder now........and a slight drizzle. Just in time with the rain barrel. One good thundershower I’m sure will fill a barrel in minutes.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Somebody should tell him.


I've tried and tried:

made him look in a mirror and repeat after me 'I am a torotise'
shown him pictures and videos of other torts and watched Esio Trot with him
drawn pictures for him 
made him write 'I am a tortoise and must behave like one' 100 times
bought him the book of tort rules to learn
...........If anyone had any other ideas please let me know!!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could probably get your son now, I expect he's asleep.
> Cut his hair and save yourself some money!
> And have a lie-in!
> Win-win!
> Nos da, Carol; sweet dreams.


Get Bee to do it - she didn't do a baaaad job on her sheep!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It was quiet in here yesterday, and we were unable to do anything particularly fun, so I had the chance to work on my selfie skills.
> View attachment 247914
> 
> [emoji85][emoji23]


Great Mum and daughter pics!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> One thing I really like about my vet is he doesn't offer to do brain surgery for a hang nail. He's more a wait and see sort of guy. I trust his judgement. If he tells me to wait and see how fast it grows, and if it starts growing fast he'll take steps, then that's what I'll do.


It's good to have a vet you can trust like that.
Most vets I've encountered would sell you their grandmothers if it made them money.
Same problem with dentists!


----------



## Lyn W

A late visit for me tonight.
Went to friend's afternoon/evening birthday tea party which was lovely - lots and lots of delicious sandwiches and cakes. 
They worked hard to do a wonderful buffet had a good natter as we don't see each other often.
The plans for a garden party were scuppered because of the heavy rain we have had all day, but nobody minded and were glad to see it.
Rain will continue tomorrow but drying up for rest of week so all good for the plants!
Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend 
I have a busy day tomorrow so will not see you until later tomorrow either.
So Nos Da For Now
or 
NDFN
and happy Sunday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I've tried and tried:
> 
> made him look in a mirror and repeat after me 'I am a torotise'
> shown him pictures and videos of other torts and watched Esio Trot with him
> drawn pictures for him
> made him write 'I am a tortoise and must behave like one' 100 times
> bought him the book of tort rules to learn
> ...........If anyone had any other ideas please let me know!!


Tidgy will send him a letter and e-mail. 
Talking of Esio Trot, do you have the book? 
Last year, when you were away I produced my own version of the book
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
All the photos are as close to the original illustrations as possible. 
It was rather fun to do! 
Check it out when you have time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Get Bee to do it - she didn't do a baaaad job on her sheep!


No, she's a cut above the average, shear genius!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late visit for me tonight.
> Went to friend's afternoon/evening birthday tea party which was lovely - lots and lots of delicious sandwiches and cakes.
> They worked hard to do a wonderful buffet had a good natter as we don't see each other often.
> The plans for a garden party were scuppered because of the heavy rain we have had all day, but nobody minded and were glad to see it.
> Rain will continue tomorrow but drying up for rest of week so all good for the plants!
> Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend
> I have a busy day tomorrow so will not see you until later tomorrow either.
> So Nos Da For Now
> or
> NDFN
> and happy Sunday


Glad you had a nice day and lots of cakes. 
Was there any cheese?
Nos da, Lyn, sleep well. 
Enjoy your busy day.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Spigot in, barrel in place. Waiting for rain.



Hopefully, you won’t have to wait for too long... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not for simply days!



I thought Monday was your “day off”. But I guess you’re also busy with the other things.. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Get Bee to do it - she didn't do a baaaad job on her sheep!



I saw that, as Bea says


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Great Mum and daughter pics!



Thanks, Lyn! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's good to have a vet you can trust like that.
> Most vets I've encountered would sell you their grandmothers if it made them money.
> Same problem with dentists!



Not that a grandmother would be helpful with teeth, I guess... [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she's a cut above the average, shear genius!



Ewe you guys just keep ramming these puns st us,


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ewe you guys just keep ramming these puns st us,



Happens when all punsters flock to the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad and I have walked into town for our monthly farmer's market. A half hour walk there and back burns off the calories from the breakfast bap (sausage, egg and bacon in a bread roll) we had there doesn't it?

Came back with some veggies and bread 

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Happens when all punsters flock to the CDR


Wool ewe continue to ram these bad jokes at us?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Wool ewe continue to ram these bad jokes at us?



Nah, I’m feeling too sheepish to continue


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I have walked into town for our monthly farmer's market. A half hour walk there and back burns off the calories from the breakfast bap (sausage, egg and bacon in a bread roll) we had there doesn't it?
> 
> Came back with some veggies and bread
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!



You burned calories to buy more calories (bread). Brilliant.  
I love farmers markets. Reminds me of Turkey.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, Linda, Mark, and anyone else up and around! We’re expecting rains in the afternoon. On my second cup of coffee now; this one’s with whisky, so I guess that Leprechaun is still around.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, Linda, Mark, and anyone else up and around! We’re expecting rains in the afternoon. On my second cup of coffee now; this one’s with whisky, so I guess that Leprechaun is still around.


Whisky at this time of day?! That's early [emoji33]

Sounds lovely though


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Whisky at this time of day?! That's early [emoji33]
> 
> Sounds lovely though



I’m sure it’s evening somewhere in the CDRverse  Anyway, blame the Leprechaun


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Ewe you guys just keep ramming these puns st us,



HAHAHA!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Happens when all punsters flock to the CDR



And I saw that, too! [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

I have been directing JoesDad in the garden. We have some particularly invasive, not very attractive irises that we are waging war on. It requires digging that my back can’t take so JoesDad has to do it. 

I am very pleased with my new insect friendly patch. The plants have established well... the creeping thyme has crept much better than I expected and will need taming once it has finished flowering. Right now it is full of bees ranging in size from teeny ones that are not much bigger than ants right up to great big bumbles 

The bigger plants at the back are growing more slowly, but next year should come together better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I thought Monday was your “day off”. But I guess you’re also busy with the other things.. [emoji173]️


Yes, Monday and Tuesday is my weekend. 
But it was days away yesterday. 
Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ewe you guys just keep ramming these puns st us,


Lambentable puns!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happens when all punsters flock to the CDR


Also llamaentatable!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad and I have walked into town for our monthly farmer's market. A half hour walk there and back burns off the calories from the breakfast bap (sausage, egg and bacon in a bread roll) we had there doesn't it?
> 
> Came back with some veggies and bread
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Love farmer's markets.
But you forgot to mention the cheese.....................


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also llamaentatable!



Alpaca ‘nuther baad pun in to continewe the theme


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda!
> Love farmer's markets.
> But you forgot to mention the cheese.....................



We held off on the cheese as we are heading to France again shortly. We need to get through the current stockpile


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, Linda, Mark, and anyone else up and around! We’re expecting rains in the afternoon. On my second cup of coffee now; this one’s with whisky, so I guess that Leprechaun is still around.


I have him locked in the jellyfish tank. 
It's a scientific experiment. 
Is it possible to drown Leprechaun's, and if so, how long does it take?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have been directing JoesDad in the garden. We have some particularly invasive, not very attractive irises that we are waging war on. It requires digging that my back can’t take so JoesDad has to do it.
> 
> I am very pleased with my new insect friendly patch. The plants have established well... the creeping thyme has crept much better than I expected and will need taming once it has finished flowering. Right now it is full of bees ranging in size from teeny ones that are not much bigger than ants right up to great big bumbles
> 
> The bigger plants at the back are growing more slowly, but next year should come together better
> 
> View attachment 248025


Great! 
Hoooooooooorrrrrrrrrraaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the bees and the plants and for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> And I saw that, too! [emoji6]


Good morning, Mooz!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Alpaca ‘nuther baad pun in to continewe the theme


Pardon?
I'm a little Mutton Jeff today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Have a lovely Sunday, one and all!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I have been directing JoesDad in the garden. We have some particularly invasive, not very attractive irises that we are waging war on. It requires digging that my back can’t take so JoesDad has to do it.
> 
> I am very pleased with my new insect friendly patch. The plants have established well... the creeping thyme has crept much better than I expected and will need taming once it has finished flowering. Right now it is full of bees ranging in size from teeny ones that are not much bigger than ants right up to great big bumbles
> 
> The bigger plants at the back are growing more slowly, but next year should come together better
> 
> View attachment 248025



Lovely corner! I’m sure @Bee62 will be there in no time


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lambentable puns!



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Also llamaentatable!



...and another!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Alpaca ‘nuther baad pun in to continewe the theme



...or 3!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mooz!



Good morning, Adam! [emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

I got up at 6:00 am along with hubby to make coffee for him, since he’s going into New Orleans to a PPLA (Professional Photographers of Louisiana) all-day board meeting.

He’s headed out, so do I get on the treadmill or go back to bed...hmmm...decisions, decisions...[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I got up at 6:00 am along with hubby to make coffee for him, since he’s going into New Orleans to a PPLA (Professional Photographers of Louisiana) all-day board meeting.
> 
> He’s headed out, so do I get on the treadmill or go back to bed...hmmm...decisions, decisions...[emoji6]



Sleep well, Bea


----------



## Kristoff

A new job for Bee and Lyn and any Nutella lover out there? _Fancy Greek island life? Cat care into the bargain_ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-45160780


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I got up at 6:00 am along with hubby to make coffee for him, since he’s going into New Orleans to a PPLA (Professional Photographers of Louisiana) all-day board meeting.
> 
> He’s headed out, so do I get on the treadmill or go back to bed...hmmm...decisions, decisions...[emoji6]


Could you not put the bed on the treadmill?
Win-win!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A new job for Bee and Lyn and any Nutella lover out there? _Fancy Greek island life? Cat care into the bargain_ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-45160780


Yes, saw this and thought of Sabine.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Sleep well, Bea



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] You know me too well!!![emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] You know me too well!!![emoji38]



Oh no, I was just projecting [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] You know me too well!!![emoji38]



Plus, between the treadmill and the bed it looked like an obvious choice [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
I've had a busy day so only just finding time to pop in.
Went to a place called Sully this morning to meet up with some family and we walked over to Sully Island while the tide was out, and made it back in plenty of time before the tide came back in! (obviously or I wouldn't be here now!)
Then had a delicious lunch with another sister.

The PO contacted me and finally came to the house this evening which was just as well because, while I was out, 6 more branches had been cut off my shrub and left in the lane at the end of my garden.

However, she was very young and when I showed her the damage she started by asking me several times if I was absolutely sure it wasn't an accident - took some convincing - and then proceeded to tell me a story about a neighbour's hedge at the end of her own garden which was 9 feet high so she rang the council and apparently they told her she could cut it and throw the debris onto her neighbours garden so she cut it down to 2 feet! 
She didn't seem to know anything about the fact that it's trespass or criminal damage to reach over the boundary and damage plants.
My heart sank!
She then went next door and I heard them in the garden complaining about my little fence which for 12 years has behind there 6 foot fence. Then I could hear a great deal of laughter from inside the house. The PO was in there for ages and didn't come back to tell me what they said. She's just ticked a box to say complaint dealt with.

I heard neighbours out in garden later and they have strung a line down the garden which they say is the boundary (gaining them about a foot of my garden) and he said that as they could cut back to the line of the boundary there was loads they could cut and would take it off with a hedge trimmer. I know my plants are well behind the boundary.

Sorry this is so long I am just letting off steam - I am so fed up with them making my life a misery. 
I would hate to leave my family home but I can't think of anther solution.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> A new job for Bee and Lyn and any Nutella lover out there? _Fancy Greek island life? Cat care into the bargain_ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-45160780


Not for me - I don't like cats or Nutella!
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy will send him a letter and e-mail.
> Talking of Esio Trot, do you have the book?
> Last year, when you were away I produced my own version of the book
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
> All the photos are as close to the original illustrations as possible.
> It was rather fun to do!
> Check it out when you have time.


I will!
Thanks for the link.
Lola not been out of hide at all today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I've had a busy day so only just finding time to pop in.
> Went to a place called Sully this morning to meet up with some family and we walked over to Sully Island while the tide was out, and made it back in plenty of time before the tide came back in! (obviously or I wouldn't be here now!)
> Then had a delicious lunch with another sister.
> 
> The PO contacted me and finally came to the house this evening which was just as well because, while I was out, 6 more branches had been cut off my shrub and left in the lane at the end of my garden.
> 
> However, she was very young and when I showed her the damage she started by asking me several times if I was absolutely sure it wasn't an accident - took some convincing - and then proceeded to tell me a story about a neighbour's hedge at the end of her own garden which was 9 feet high so she rang the council and apparently they told her she could cut it and throw the debris onto her neighbours garden so she cut it down to 2 feet!
> She didn't seem to know anything about the fact that it's trespass or criminal damage to reach over the boundary and damage plants.
> My heart sank!
> She then went next door and I heard them in the garden complaining about my little fence which for 12 years has behind there 6 foot fence. Then I could hear a great deal of laughter from inside the house. The PO was in there for ages and didn't come back to tell me what they said. She's just ticked a box to say complaint dealt with.
> 
> I heard neighbours out in garden later and they have strung a line down the garden which they say is the boundary (gaining them about a foot of my garden) and he said that as they could cut back to the line of the boundary there was loads they could cut and would take it off with a hedge trimmer. I know my plants are well behind the boundary.
> 
> Sorry this is so long I am just letting off steam - I am so fed up with them making my life a misery.
> I would hate to leave my family home but I can't think of anther solution.


Oh, Lyn, that's just awful! 
Not knowing the law of the incident being investigated is unforgivable, and then laughing and joking with 'the enemy', I can imagine how you felt! 
I can't think of any legal or sensible option open to you. 
Feeling you may have to move because of the neighbours and being alone is the most horrible thing. 
So, so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I will!
> Thanks for the link.
> Lola not been out of hide at all today


Goodness! 
Behave yourself, Lola! 
Poor Lyn's got enough on her plate.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I've had a busy day so only just finding time to pop in.
> Went to a place called Sully this morning to meet up with some family and we walked over to Sully Island while the tide was out, and made it back in plenty of time before the tide came back in! (obviously or I wouldn't be here now!)
> Then had a delicious lunch with another sister.
> 
> The PO contacted me and finally came to the house this evening which was just as well because, while I was out, 6 more branches had been cut off my shrub and left in the lane at the end of my garden.
> 
> However, she was very young and when I showed her the damage she started by asking me several times if I was absolutely sure it wasn't an accident - took some convincing - and then proceeded to tell me a story about a neighbour's hedge at the end of her own garden which was 9 feet high so she rang the council and apparently they told her she could cut it and throw the debris onto her neighbours garden so she cut it down to 2 feet!
> She didn't seem to know anything about the fact that it's trespass or criminal damage to reach over the boundary and damage plants.
> My heart sank!
> She then went next door and I heard them in the garden complaining about my little fence which for 12 years has behind there 6 foot fence. Then I could hear a great deal of laughter from inside the house. The PO was in there for ages and didn't come back to tell me what they said. She's just ticked a box to say complaint dealt with.
> 
> I heard neighbours out in garden later and they have strung a line down the garden which they say is the boundary (gaining them about a foot of my garden) and he said that as they could cut back to the line of the boundary there was loads they could cut and would take it off with a hedge trimmer. I know my plants are well behind the boundary.
> 
> Sorry this is so long I am just letting off steam - I am so fed up with them making my life a misery.
> I would hate to leave my family home but I can't think of anther solution.


Sounds like it would be a good investment for you to have your land officially surveyed.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like it would be a good investment for you to have your land officially surveyed.


I have contacted the housing association that owns/parts owns their property and asked them to come and establish the boundary - they have surveyors. I have the original land registry maps and old photos showing where the boundary is. If that fails I will employ an independent surveyor.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, Lyn, that's just awful!
> Not knowing the law of the incident being investigated is unforgivable, and then laughing and joking with 'the enemy', I can imagine how you felt!
> I can't think of any legal or sensible option open to you.
> Feeling you may have to move because of the neighbours and being alone is the most horrible thing.
> So, so sorry you're going through this.


It really is upsetting and I feel very let down and pretty crushed if I'm honest.
If the police aren't interested where do I turn? 
I am going to ring the PO tomorrow to find out what the neighbours said.
She told them what I said, so it is only fair I know what they said about me. 
I will also tell her what I heard about the hedge trimmer - but I won't expect her to rush to my defence.


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening all. Hubby and I took the kids camping in Arkansas on Lake Greeson this weekend. I have just finished all the unpacking and I’m just worn out. We played hard and everyone had a blast so it was a great weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness!
> Behave yourself, Lola!
> Poor Lyn's got enough on her plate.


I'm hoping it is the wet and colder weather, but we may have to go back to the vets.
Nothing's going right and I'm feeling very sorry for myself and worried


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good evening all. Hubby and I took the kids camping in Arkansas on Lake Greeson this weekend. I have just finished all the unpacking and I’m just worn out. We played hard and everyone had a blast so it was a great weekend.


Beautiful sunsets pics.
Sounds like it was great weekend.
....Just the washing and ironing to do now!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It really is upsetting and I feel very let down and pretty crushed if I'm honest.
> If the police aren't interested where do I turn?
> I am going to ring the PO tomorrow to find out what the neighbours said.
> She told them what I said, so it is only fair I know what they said about me.
> I will also tell her what I heard about the hedge trimmer - but I won't expect her to rush to my defence.


I'm not hopeful either, I'm afraid. 
But good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good evening all. Hubby and I took the kids camping in Arkansas on Lake Greeson this weekend. I have just finished all the unpacking and I’m just worn out. We played hard and everyone had a blast so it was a great weekend.


Hi, Heather! 
Glad you had a lovely weekend! 
The sunset is gorgeous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm hoping it is the wet and colder weather, but we may have to go back to the vets.
> Nothing's going right and I'm feeling very sorry for myself and worried


Big hugs to you and to Lola. 
Things will turn around, for you and for Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Big hugs to you and to Lola.
> Things will turn around, for you and for Lola.


Thanks Adam.
I would like to think so but I'm not optimistic on either count.
Lola's behaviour and appetite hasn't been right for so long - it's a mystery.
Apart from the weather, I can't think what suddenly happened this week to take us back to square one.
He's been getting back to normal until a few days ago.
He's had me so worried this last few 5 months.


----------



## Lyn W

I don't think I m going to get much sleep tonight but must go and try.
I have to be up early tomorrow to guard my shrubs and boundary!
Better get that shotgun loaded! 
So Nos Da and have a good Monday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I m going to get much sleep tonight but must go and try.
> I have to be up early tomorrow to guard my shrubs and boundary!
> Better get that shotgun loaded!
> So Nos Da and have a good Monday.


Nos da, Lyn, hope you manage to sleep well, you'll feel worse if you don't. 
Hope things improve soon! 
Tidgy and Oli and other torts I know about and see here often go through phases in the summer of eating less, being more picky or just wanting to sleep. 
But I don't know if leopard torts do this too. 
I'm sure he'll perk up and eat again when he gets hungry enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night all!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I have contacted the housing association that owns/parts owns their property and asked them to come and establish the boundary - they have surveyors. I have the original land registry maps and old photos showing where the boundary is. If that fails I will employ an independent surveyor.



Oh Lyn, I’m so very sorry to hear about the PO visit. Thank you for keeping us updated. I can imagine how upsetting and disappointing this is for you. 
The housing association or, if that fails, an independent surveyor sounds like the wisest course of action now. What do your sisters say?
Take heart, you and Lola will pull through. And we’re here for you if you need to vent, rant, or yell curses at your neighbors (within the forum rules, if course [emoji6]). [emoji173]️ 
Sending you and Lola a big hug. Though I guess Lola might not appreciate being squeezed by some strange woman.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I've had a busy day so only just finding time to pop in.
> Went to a place called Sully this morning to meet up with some family and we walked over to Sully Island while the tide was out, and made it back in plenty of time before the tide came back in! (obviously or I wouldn't be here now!)
> Then had a delicious lunch with another sister.
> 
> The PO contacted me and finally came to the house this evening which was just as well because, while I was out, 6 more branches had been cut off my shrub and left in the lane at the end of my garden.
> 
> However, she was very young and when I showed her the damage she started by asking me several times if I was absolutely sure it wasn't an accident - took some convincing - and then proceeded to tell me a story about a neighbour's hedge at the end of her own garden which was 9 feet high so she rang the council and apparently they told her she could cut it and throw the debris onto her neighbours garden so she cut it down to 2 feet!
> She didn't seem to know anything about the fact that it's trespass or criminal damage to reach over the boundary and damage plants.
> My heart sank!
> She then went next door and I heard them in the garden complaining about my little fence which for 12 years has behind there 6 foot fence. Then I could hear a great deal of laughter from inside the house. The PO was in there for ages and didn't come back to tell me what they said. She's just ticked a box to say complaint dealt with.
> 
> I heard neighbours out in garden later and they have strung a line down the garden which they say is the boundary (gaining them about a foot of my garden) and he said that as they could cut back to the line of the boundary there was loads they could cut and would take it off with a hedge trimmer. I know my plants are well behind the boundary.
> 
> Sorry this is so long I am just letting off steam - I am so fed up with them making my life a misery.
> I would hate to leave my family home but I can't think of anther solution.



Oh no  That is awful  I am so sorry

Massive electronic hug from me x


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, dear roommates! Early rises resume for me. Today’s the first day of school here. Husband is taking daughter and I’m home waiting for someone to come and change our locks. Hope everyone has a fantastic week ahead! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, dear roommates! Early rises resume for me. Today’s the first day of school here. Husband is taking daughter and I’m home waiting for someone to come and change our locks. Hope everyone has a fantastic week ahead! [emoji173]️



Changing the locks? You really have had enough of daughter! [emoji23]

Good morning all!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Changing the locks? You really have had enough of daughter! [emoji23]
> 
> Good morning all!


Well at least they aren't moving while she is at school!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh no  That is awful  I am so sorry
> 
> Massive electronic hug from me x


Thanks Linda.
Very disappointed in PO.
At the end of the day it was my word against 5 adults in neighbour's house - even though my sister was here to back me up.
I think she was influenced by her own experience too - so not even a wrist slap for them.
I have contacted the Housing Association which the PO said were great at sorting out problems. I couldn't speak to the people I needed to but they should ring me back - we'll see.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, dear roommates! Early rises resume for me. Today’s the first day of school here. Husband is taking daughter and I’m home waiting for someone to come and change our locks. Hope everyone has a fantastic week ahead! [emoji173]️


Good luck to your daughter for the new term.
Is she happy to be going back to see all her friends?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh Lyn, I’m so very sorry to hear about the PO visit. Thank you for keeping us updated. I can imagine how upsetting and disappointing this is for you.
> The housing association or, if that fails, an independent surveyor sounds like the wisest course of action now. What do your sisters say?
> Take heart, you and Lola will pull through. And we’re here for you if you need to vent, rant, or yell curses at your neighbors (within the forum rules, if course [emoji6]). [emoji173]️
> Sending you and Lola a big hug. Though I guess Lola might not appreciate being squeezed by some strange woman.


Thanks Lena, the law isn't what it used to be here but hopefully the Housing Association will take it seriously because the police have been involved.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Lyn, hope you manage to sleep well, you'll feel worse if you don't.
> Hope things improve soon!
> Tidgy and Oli and other torts I know about and see here often go through phases in the summer of eating less, being more picky or just wanting to sleep.
> But I don't know if leopard torts do this too.
> I'm sure he'll perk up and eat again when he gets hungry enough.


Thanks Adam had about 3 hours sleep.
Lola was fine the first 3 years I had him, summer and winter.
I just don't know what to do for the best for him at the moment.
He has had a lovely long soak today and eaten a little bit - encouraged by me.
I have upped his temps, the rain has stopped and there's some sunshine - so maybe he will perk up a bit today. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning CDRers, hope you all have a good start to the week.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Changing the locks? You really have had enough of daughter! [emoji23]
> 
> Good morning all!





Lyn W said:


> Well at least they aren't moving while she is at school!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You guys are terrible!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good luck to your daughter for the new term.
> Is she happy to be going back to see all her friends?



So eager that she was up before 6 am! [emoji33] This time last year, it was all tears and “why do I have to go to school *again*?” [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Good luck to your daughter for the new term.
> Is she happy to be going back to see all her friends?


That's good, she will be having a good catch up with friends she hasn't seen during the holidays today.
(I should think there'll be some work done as well)


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful sunsets pics.
> Sounds like it was great weekend.
> ....Just the washing and ironing to do now!!



The downside to vacations:-( I’ve made good headway with the washing though. 
I see in your posts that you’ve gotten no support for you neighbors from Haydes .. I will be adding a couple extra prayers your way.. also, I will look for some good booby trap ideas to deter them... since the police are so uninterested [emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Heather!
> Glad you had a lovely weekend!
> The sunset is gorgeous.



Thanks Adam! I’m sorry to see that your back is still in a funk.. better hire you some help next time.. looks like Carol had some helpful remedies in mind I could send you some Texas wine?? 
I’ve got more weekend pics just not the time to download.. getting there though


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s OK. It’ll be Monday soon  [emoji173]️


It is Monday!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, dear roommates! Early rises resume for me. Today’s the first day of school here. Husband is taking daughter and I’m home waiting for someone to come and change our locks. Hope everyone has a fantastic week ahead! [emoji173]️



Good morning Lena! Hope it’s a good day for all of you! Our school doesn’t start back yet for a couple weeks so I’m still in the “getting prepared” stage. 

Get you one of those fake doorbells that sound like a huge rabid dog is inside ( to go with your new locks)


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Adam had about 3 hours sleep.
> Lola was fine the first 3 years I had him, summer and winter.
> I just don't know what to do for the best for him at the moment.
> He has had a lovely long soak today and eaten a little bit - encouraged by me.
> I have upped his temps, the rain has stopped and there's some sunshine - so maybe he will perk up a bit today. (fingers crossed)



I’ll be thinking about Lola especially.. prayers for all of you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha!
> Good evening, Carol, and how are you today?


Good Afternoon Adam. 
All good on my side. It is a Monday, sooooo nothing good about it (I don't like Mondays) , except that I am busy today. So not bored to tears at least.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and, we have thunder now........and a slight drizzle. Just in time with the rain barrel. One good thundershower I’m sure will fill a barrel in minutes.


So did you get it full of rain water? And pictures please.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy will send him a letter and e-mail.
> Talking of Esio Trot, do you have the book?
> Last year, when you were away I produced my own version of the book
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
> All the photos are as close to the original illustrations as possible.
> It was rather fun to do!
> Check it out when you have time.


WE are still waiting for the sequel you promised us!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have been directing JoesDad in the garden. We have some particularly invasive, not very attractive irises that we are waging war on. It requires digging that my back can’t take so JoesDad has to do it.
> 
> I am very pleased with my new insect friendly patch. The plants have established well... the creeping thyme has crept much better than I expected and will need taming once it has finished flowering. Right now it is full of bees ranging in size from teeny ones that are not much bigger than ants right up to great big bumbles
> 
> The bigger plants at the back are growing more slowly, but next year should come together better
> 
> View attachment 248025


Beautiful Linda. Those bees sure are lucky and all of the other insects as well of course.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I got up at 6:00 am along with hubby to make coffee for him, since he’s going into New Orleans to a PPLA (Professional Photographers of Louisiana) all-day board meeting.
> 
> He’s headed out, so do I get on the treadmill or go back to bed...hmmm...decisions, decisions...[emoji6]


I would have gone back to bed.


----------



## Laura1412

Good afternoon roomies me n Clyde just pooped in to say hi


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I've had a busy day so only just finding time to pop in.
> Went to a place called Sully this morning to meet up with some family and we walked over to Sully Island while the tide was out, and made it back in plenty of time before the tide came back in! (obviously or I wouldn't be here now!)
> Then had a delicious lunch with another sister.
> 
> The PO contacted me and finally came to the house this evening which was just as well because, while I was out, 6 more branches had been cut off my shrub and left in the lane at the end of my garden.
> 
> However, she was very young and when I showed her the damage she started by asking me several times if I was absolutely sure it wasn't an accident - took some convincing - and then proceeded to tell me a story about a neighbour's hedge at the end of her own garden which was 9 feet high so she rang the council and apparently they told her she could cut it and throw the debris onto her neighbours garden so she cut it down to 2 feet!
> She didn't seem to know anything about the fact that it's trespass or criminal damage to reach over the boundary and damage plants.
> My heart sank!
> She then went next door and I heard them in the garden complaining about my little fence which for 12 years has behind there 6 foot fence. Then I could hear a great deal of laughter from inside the house. The PO was in there for ages and didn't come back to tell me what they said. She's just ticked a box to say complaint dealt with.
> 
> I heard neighbours out in garden later and they have strung a line down the garden which they say is the boundary (gaining them about a foot of my garden) and he said that as they could cut back to the line of the boundary there was loads they could cut and would take it off with a hedge trimmer. I know my plants are well behind the boundary.
> 
> Sorry this is so long I am just letting off steam - I am so fed up with them making my life a misery.
> I would hate to leave my family home but I can't think of anther solution.


I think that it is time to get a lawyer involved. Because it sounds to me that you are not going to get anywhere else with them otherwise. And obvisouly the PO did not help. I would also go to the Police station and lay a complaint against the PO with regards to the way the she handled the situation.


----------



## Laura1412

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Laura. Always a nice suprise to see you here. Life is hot but good in my corner of the world.


Hi Sabine sorry I didn’t get back sooner the notification did not come thru hope u are ok the weather here is cold today n keeps raining but all good at this end


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I've had a busy day so only just finding time to pop in.
> Went to a place called Sully this morning to meet up with some family and we walked over to Sully Island while the tide was out, and made it back in plenty of time before the tide came back in! (obviously or I wouldn't be here now!)
> Then had a delicious lunch with another sister.
> 
> The PO contacted me and finally came to the house this evening which was just as well because, while I was out, 6 more branches had been cut off my shrub and left in the lane at the end of my garden.
> 
> However, she was very young and when I showed her the damage she started by asking me several times if I was absolutely sure it wasn't an accident - took some convincing - and then proceeded to tell me a story about a neighbour's hedge at the end of her own garden which was 9 feet high so she rang the council and apparently they told her she could cut it and throw the debris onto her neighbours garden so she cut it down to 2 feet!
> She didn't seem to know anything about the fact that it's trespass or criminal damage to reach over the boundary and damage plants.
> My heart sank!
> She then went next door and I heard them in the garden complaining about my little fence which for 12 years has behind there 6 foot fence. Then I could hear a great deal of laughter from inside the house. The PO was in there for ages and didn't come back to tell me what they said. She's just ticked a box to say complaint dealt with.
> 
> I heard neighbours out in garden later and they have strung a line down the garden which they say is the boundary (gaining them about a foot of my garden) and he said that as they could cut back to the line of the boundary there was loads they could cut and would take it off with a hedge trimmer. I know my plants are well behind the boundary.
> 
> Sorry this is so long I am just letting off steam - I am so fed up with them making my life a misery.
> I would hate to leave my family home but I can't think of anther solution.


AND I am really sorry that she did not do her job and help you properly like she should have.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I will!
> Thanks for the link.
> Lola not been out of hide at all today


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like it would be a good investment for you to have your land officially surveyed.


Good Point.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It really is upsetting and I feel very let down and pretty crushed if I'm honest.
> If the police aren't interested where do I turn?
> I am going to ring the PO tomorrow to find out what the neighbours said.
> She told them what I said, so it is only fair I know what they said about me.
> I will also tell her what I heard about the hedge trimmer - but I won't expect her to rush to my defence.


Let us know what she says. I am so angry on your behalf.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good evening all. Hubby and I took the kids camping in Arkansas on Lake Greeson this weekend. I have just finished all the unpacking and I’m just worn out. We played hard and everyone had a blast so it was a great weekend.


What beautiful pictures. And it sounds like you had an awesome time.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm hoping it is the wet and colder weather, but we may have to go back to the vets.
> Nothing's going right and I'm feeling very sorry for myself and worried


Sending you lots and lots of warm and loving hugs.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I m going to get much sleep tonight but must go and try.
> I have to be up early tomorrow to guard my shrubs and boundary!
> Better get that shotgun loaded!
> So Nos Da and have a good Monday.


Shame Lyn, I so wish that I had a good solution for you. In the meantime, you could pretend to go out, and then sneak back with a camera and take a video of them in the act. As evidence.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good night all!


Good Night Yvonne, And Good Morning, and Then Good Afternoon and Then Good evening and now Good Morning again. That should cover all the good days that I missed.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, dear roommates! Early rises resume for me. Today’s the first day of school here. Husband is taking daughter and I’m home waiting for someone to come and change our locks. Hope everyone has a fantastic week ahead! [emoji173]️


Good Afternoon Lena,
Enjoy your first day with your daughter back at school.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Changing the locks? You really have had enough of daughter! [emoji23]
> 
> Good morning all!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well at least they aren't moving while she is at school!


You laugh, But I remember a story that my Dad told me, of him walking home, only to be picked up on the side of the road by his sister because they had moved house. Although to be honest I don't know how you can move house in a morning. He must seriously have not paid attention, as surely they must have been packing boxes somewhere along the line. I should ask him about that.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Linda.
> Very disappointed in PO.
> At the end of the day it was my word against 5 adults in neighbour's house - even though my sister was here to back me up.
> I think she was influenced by her own experience too - so not even a wrist slap for them.
> I have contacted the Housing Association which the PO said were great at sorting out problems. I couldn't speak to the people I needed to but they should ring me back - we'll see.


Holding thumbs


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The downside to vacations:-( I’ve made good headway with the washing though.
> I see in your posts that you’ve gotten no support for you neighbors from Haydes .. I will be adding a couple extra prayers your way.. also, I will look for some good booby trap ideas to deter them... since the police are so uninterested [emoji848]


Hmm Good Plan.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lena! Hope it’s a good day for all of you! Our school doesn’t start back yet for a couple weeks so I’m still in the “getting prepared” stage.
> 
> Get you one of those fake doorbells that sound like a huge rabid dog is inside ( to go with your new locks)


Wouldn't that be funny.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies me n Clyde just pooped in to say hi


Clyde Looks very happy. Good Afternoon Laura. I hope all is okay on your side. Enjoy the rest of your Monday.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 248114
> View attachment 248115
> View attachment 248116
> View attachment 248117


Looks like you guys had an awesome time and the place is quite beautiful. I am quite jealous. When I win the Lottery / Powerball jackpot (notice I said when and not if ) I will have to come on over for a visit.


----------



## CarolM

Hmmm, All caught up and everybody seems to be busy elsewhere. Oh well, that is the nice thing about here, you can always see the posts later and thus don't really miss anyone.

How is everyone's Monday going? Hopefully you are getting back into the swing of the week or at least starting it. Sigh Monday's are never good, especially when your weekend was a good one and you just wish that it would never end.

Anywayyyyyyy. Lunch time is over, so I must get back to work. Not see you all a little later.....hopefully


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, dear roommates! Early rises resume for me. Today’s the first day of school here. Husband is taking daughter and I’m home waiting for someone to come and change our locks. Hope everyone has a fantastic week ahead! [emoji173]️


A magician? Change your locks into what? Cheese would be good!
Good afternoon, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Changing the locks? You really have had enough of daughter! [emoji23]
> 
> Good morning all!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
Perhaps Lena is going to get someone to change the locks and get herself locked out of her own house?
Just for fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well at least they aren't moving while she is at school!


Don't give Lena ideas! 
Good afternoon, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Adam had about 3 hours sleep.
> Lola was fine the first 3 years I had him, summer and winter.
> I just don't know what to do for the best for him at the moment.
> He has had a lovely long soak today and eaten a little bit - encouraged by me.
> I have upped his temps, the rain has stopped and there's some sunshine - so maybe he will perk up a bit today. (fingers crossed)


Come on, Lola!


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Clyde Looks very happy. Good Afternoon Laura. I hope all is okay on your side. Enjoy the rest of your Monday.


Yes carol all good here thank u Clyde is great how is yourself


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Adam! I’m sorry to see that your back is still in a funk.. better hire you some help next time.. looks like Carol had some helpful remedies in mind I could send you some Texas wine??
> I’ve got more weekend pics just not the time to download.. getting there though


Look forward to seeing them! 
Texas wine? Any good?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lena! Hope it’s a good day for all of you! Our school doesn’t start back yet for a couple weeks so I’m still in the “getting prepared” stage.
> 
> Get you one of those fake doorbells that sound like a huge rabid dog is inside ( to go with your new locks)


Yeah, but Lena might be too scared to enter her own house if she thinks there's a huge rabid dog inside.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Adam.
> All good on my side. It is a Monday, sooooo nothing good about it (I don't like Mondays) , except that I am busy today. So not bored to tears at least.


Good afternoon, Carol! 
I like Mondays!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> WE are still waiting for the sequel you promised us!


Coming soon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies me n Clyde just pooped in to say hi


Hi, Clyde! 
Looking good! 
Good afternoon, Laura!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 248114
> View attachment 248115
> View attachment 248116
> View attachment 248117


Great photos! 
Looks like terrific fun.
But I don't much like the graffiti on the rocks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morninoon, Roommates! 
I've been out shopping and bought a potato, will but another tomorrow. 
Now, a nice relaxing afternoon of dusting. 
A man's work is never done.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Clyde!
> Looking good!
> Good afternoon, Laura!


Afternoon Adam how is yourself


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I've had a busy day so only just finding time to pop in.
> Went to a place called Sully this morning to meet up with some family and we walked over to Sully Island while the tide was out, and made it back in plenty of time before the tide came back in! (obviously or I wouldn't be here now!)
> Then had a delicious lunch with another sister.
> 
> The PO contacted me and finally came to the house this evening which was just as well because, while I was out, 6 more branches had been cut off my shrub and left in the lane at the end of my garden.
> 
> However, she was very young and when I showed her the damage she started by asking me several times if I was absolutely sure it wasn't an accident - took some convincing - and then proceeded to tell me a story about a neighbour's hedge at the end of her own garden which was 9 feet high so she rang the council and apparently they told her she could cut it and throw the debris onto her neighbours garden so she cut it down to 2 feet!
> She didn't seem to know anything about the fact that it's trespass or criminal damage to reach over the boundary and damage plants.
> My heart sank!
> She then went next door and I heard them in the garden complaining about my little fence which for 12 years has behind there 6 foot fence. Then I could hear a great deal of laughter from inside the house. The PO was in there for ages and didn't come back to tell me what they said. She's just ticked a box to say complaint dealt with.
> 
> I heard neighbours out in garden later and they have strung a line down the garden which they say is the boundary (gaining them about a foot of my garden) and he said that as they could cut back to the line of the boundary there was loads they could cut and would take it off with a hedge trimmer. I know my plants are well behind the boundary.
> 
> Sorry this is so long I am just letting off steam - I am so fed up with them making my life a misery.
> I would hate to leave my family home but I can't think of anther solution.




Wow.....terrible. They always say fences make good neighbors. In this case, I’m not sure.....

We had a bad neighbor for a few years. Conducting all kinds of illegal activities from his house (running a business, business deliveries to home, storage of commercial goods at residence, etc). After totslly documenting this via photos....we were able to get it in front of County officials who fined a few times. The guy eventually moved. But, it was a struggle for us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good evening all. Hubby and I took the kids camping in Arkansas on Lake Greeson this weekend. I have just finished all the unpacking and I’m just worn out. We played hard and everyone had a blast so it was a great weekend.



Wonderful views. Any fishing?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> So did you get it full of rain water? And pictures please.



I was out kayaking on the Susquehana River on the Pennsylvania/Maryland line yesterday - small creek into the large river/reservoir that provides a ton of water for this area, including water for the Peach Bottom Nuclear Power Plant.

No rain all day, it poured on my drive home, but just a short rain at the house. But the good news is that “it worked” and collected about 40 gallons. No leaks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe Lola is 'hunger strike' protesting his female name!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I was out kayaking on the Susquehana River on the Pennsylvania/Maryland line yesterday - small creek into the large river/reservoir that provides a ton of water for this area, including water for the Peach Bottom Nuclear Power Plant.
> 
> No rain all day, it poured on my drive home, but just a short rain at the house. But the good news is that “it worked” and collected about 40 gallons. No leaks.


That is good news. Yayy, at leat your hardwork paid off.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Linda!
> Perhaps Lena is going to get someone to change the locks and get herself locked out of her own house?
> Just for fun.


Hmm, Do you think that the locksmith might be a young and muscled handsome man? Maybe there is a method to her plan?


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Yes carol all good here thank u Clyde is great how is yourself


All Good, Except for it being Monday. How is your back, still giving you problems?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol!
> I like Mondays!


Of course you do, if a Monday and Tuesday is your weekend. I would as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Coming soon!


Yayyy. Just to clarify does "soon" mean anywhere between January and December year undetermined?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morninoon, Roommates!
> I've been out shopping and bought a potato, will but another tomorrow.
> Now, a nice relaxing afternoon of dusting.
> A man's work is never done.


Hmmm, are you dusting your huge collection of fossils by any chance?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Looks like you guys had an awesome time and the place is quite beautiful. I am quite jealous. When I win the Lottery / Powerball jackpot (notice I said when and not if ) I will have to come on over for a visit.



When you win the lottery, I will buy your plane ticket (knowing you can pay me back) [emoji23]!! I was overdue for some family time.. it was nice! Happy Monday Carol!


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> All Good, Except for it being Monday. How is your back, still giving you problems?


Yes still no joy wi that unfortunately but at least I have the enjoyment of Clyde to keep me goin


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Afternoon Adam how is yourself


No too bad, not too bad! 
Hot, but Tidgy wifey and I quite like that.
What about you and Clyde?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Adam! I’m sorry to see that your back is still in a funk.. better hire you some help next time.. looks like Carol had some helpful remedies in mind I could send you some Texas wine??
> I’ve got more weekend pics just not the time to download.. getting there though



Texas wine? Ouch, ouch, Heather, my back aches... Help!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I was out kayaking on the Susquehana River on the Pennsylvania/Maryland line yesterday - small creek into the large river/reservoir that provides a ton of water for this area, including water for the Peach Bottom Nuclear Power Plant.
> 
> No rain all day, it poured on my drive home, but just a short rain at the house. But the good news is that “it worked” and collected about 40 gallons. No leaks.


Glad it worked! 
Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It is Monday!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



It didn’t go so well for me. Will share in a moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe Lola is 'hunger strike' protesting his female name!


Good morning, Yvonne. 
I expect he wants to be renamed 'Adam.'


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No too bad, not too bad!
> Hot, but Tidgy wifey and I quite like that.
> What about you and Clyde?


Yes we all good here clyde indoors today as it’s cool n keeping showering rain so he’s at the moment star fishing under his lamp


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lena! Hope it’s a good day for all of you! Our school doesn’t start back yet for a couple weeks so I’m still in the “getting prepared” stage.
> 
> Get you one of those fake doorbells that sound like a huge rabid dog is inside ( to go with your new locks)



Brilliant idea!  I should ask my landlord about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmm, Do you think that the locksmith might be a young and muscled handsome man? Maybe there is a method to her plan?


No, I'm still in Morocco.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> WE are still waiting for the sequel you promised us!



I was afraid to ask.  But you’re braver than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Just to clarify does "soon" mean anywhere between January and December year undetermined?


Yup.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 248114
> View attachment 248115
> View attachment 248116
> View attachment 248117



Looks fantastic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, are you dusting your huge collection of fossils by any chance?


Nope. 
They're all covered to prevent most of the dust. 
Just all of wifey and my 10,000 ornaments!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look forward to seeing them!
> Texas wine? Any good?



I’m willing to taste it


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> The downside to vacations:-( I’ve made good headway with the washing though.
> I see in your posts that you’ve gotten no support for you neighbors from Haydes .. I will be adding a couple extra prayers your way.. also, I will look for some good booby trap ideas to deter them... since the police are so uninterested [emoji848]


Thanks Heather, I shall be leaving my wildlife camera out near the boundary - at ground level but not actually pointing in their garden of course - to see if I can catch him with his pruners.
The PO did say that would be acceptable, not that I trust her knowledge of the law.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I was out kayaking on the Susquehana River on the Pennsylvania/Maryland line yesterday - small creek into the large river/reservoir that provides a ton of water for this area, including water for the Peach Bottom Nuclear Power Plant.
> 
> No rain all day, it poured on my drive home, but just a short rain at the house. But the good news is that “it worked” and collected about 40 gallons. No leaks.



Peach Bottom? The Minions would’ve found it hilarious!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is Monday!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Really? For a Monday?
That's unusual


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe Lola is 'hunger strike' protesting his female name!



Now that he’s old enough to understand?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmm, Do you think that the locksmith might be a young and muscled handsome man? Maybe there is a method to her plan?



Nope, he wasn’t. And he came with my landlord.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It didn’t go so well for me. Will share in a moment.


Oh, no!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!



What, popcorn!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’ll be thinking about Lola especially.. prayers for all of you.


Thanks Heather
Lola has been better today and slightly more active.
He's gone back to ignoring his food unless I sit with him though and put a hand near his slate. 
I don't want to restart hand feed him again.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nope, he wasn’t. And he came with my landlord.


Oh no! What was the point of that then. I mean what is the world coming to, if the help cannot at least show up looking good so that we can have a good look? Oh well, at least your locks were changed right!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Really? For a Monday?
> That's unusual


That was for Lena. She was looking forward to it so much. Most definitly not for me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day.....very quick trip update from yesterday’s kayaking trip.

Our trip had has putting in on smaller Broad Creek located about 1.5 hours north of here along the Pennsylvania-Maryland border. We explored the navigable ends of Broad Creek that is dotted with both Md and Pa resident’s weekend cottages/dachas, then veered out into the mighty Susquehana River where it is known locally as the “dam” since it is located between two dams that form a very large watershed for the greater Md/Pa area. It also provides cooling for the Peach Bottom Nuclear Plant.

*Facts*: The Susquehanna River is a major river located in the northeastern and mid-Atlantic United States. At 464 miles long, it is the longest river on the East Coast of the United States that drains into the Atlantic Ocean.
*Did you know:* Susquehanna is the third-oldest river on Earth by age (260 to 325 million years).
*Peach Bottom Atomic Power Station*, a nuclear power plant, is located 50 miles (80 km) southeast of Harrisburg in Peach Bottom Township, York County, Pennsylvania, on the Susquehanna River three miles north of the Maryland border.
*Our Route - red is the Broad Creek portion
*



*The Open Waters of the Susquehana*


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> When you win the lottery, I will buy your plane ticket (knowing you can pay me back) [emoji23]!! I was overdue for some family time.. it was nice! Happy Monday Carol!


Happy Monday to you too Heather, and to the family and critters in the family as well.


----------



## CarolM

Okay, I will have to catch up a little later again, as it is home time and I need to go fetch Jarrod from school do supper and torts etc. etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day.....very quick trip update from yesterday’s kayaking trip.
> 
> Our trip had has putting in on smaller Broad Creek located about 1.5 hours north of here along the Pennsylvania-Maryland border. We explored the navigable ends of Broad Creek that is dotted with both Md and Pa resident’s weekend cottages/dachas, then veered out into the mighty Susquehana River where it is known locally as the “dam” since it is located between two dams that form a very large watershed for the greater Md/Pa area. It also provides cooling for the Peach Bottom Nuclear Plant.
> 
> *Facts*: The Susquehanna River is a major river located in the northeastern and mid-Atlantic United States. At 464 miles long, it is the longest river on the East Coast of the United States that drains into the Atlantic Ocean.
> *Did you know:* Susquehanna is the third-oldest river on Earth by age (260 to 325 million years).
> *Peach Bottom Atomic Power Station*, a nuclear power plant, is located 50 miles (80 km) southeast of Harrisburg in Peach Bottom Township, York County, Pennsylvania, on the Susquehanna River three miles north of the Maryland border.
> *Our Route - red is the Broad Creek portion
> *
> View attachment 248121
> 
> 
> *The Open Waters of the Susquehana*
> 
> View attachment 248124


Very nice! 
Is there much of a current?
(as in the water flow, not electricity)


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon roomies me n Clyde just pooped in to say hi


Hi Laura, Clyde is looking good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What, popcorn!!


I am interested and here waiting to offer sympathy and advice.
And i like this emoji.


----------



## Kristoff

So, it’s Monday, daughter’s first day of school as Year 2. As you all very well know, I was very much looking forward to it. However, one of her classmates decided to have his birthday party after classes today. Still, it all could have been fine—if I didn’t volunteer to help his parents. I don’t know exactly know why I did it—must have been that whisky in my coffee early in the day on Sunday.  So I was practically co-hosting a kid’s birthday party for 3.5 hours, and I got my hands full. As it turned out, the kids know me really well from previous trips with their teachers when I tagged along and previous parties—so if they needed a glass of water, or toilet, or dispute settlement, they came to me. I had two extra cups of coffee, and I’m wiped out.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I think that it is time to get a lawyer involved. Because it sounds to me that you are not going to get anywhere else with them otherwise. And obvisouly the PO did not help. I would also go to the Police station and lay a complaint against the PO with regards to the way the she handled the situation.


Yes been googling ways to prosecute because I found many more branches that he has cut of my weigela, holly and the shrubs that aren't as tall as the low fence. All just left in the shrubs to die.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Let us know what she says. I am so angry on your behalf.


Left her a message but she's not rung me back yet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So, it’s Monday, daughter’s first day of school as Year 2. As you all very well know, I was very much looking forward to it. However, one of her classmates decided to have his birthday party after classes today. Still, it all could have been fine—if I didn’t volunteer to help his parents. I don’t know exactly know why I did it—must have been that whisky in my coffee early in the day on Sunday.  So I was practically co-hosting a kid’s birthday party for 3.5 hours, and I got my hands full. As it turned out, the kids know me really well from previous trips with their teachers when I tagged along and previous parties—so if they needed a glass of water, or toilet, or dispute settlement, they came to me. I had two extra cups of coffee, and I’m wiped out.


Hmmm.
Let that be a lesson to you. 
Never, ever volunteer to help anyone. 
Time for another whisky, i feel.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi Laura, Clyde is looking good!


hi Lyn sorry to read that ur tort is under weather it’s a horrid feelin I no all to well as Clyde ad ri before but he’s in the best hands possible to get him back up n running again


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Let that be a lesson to you.
> Never, ever volunteer to help anyone.
> Time for another whisky, i feel.



Oh, you do know me! I was thinking the same!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I don't think I m going to get much sleep tonight but must go and try.
> I have to be up early tomorrow to guard my shrubs and boundary!
> Better get that shotgun loaded!
> So Nos Da and have a good Monday.



I hope your neighbors are wrong and it’s actually your property. 

How stressful not to get along with neighbors. 
Do you think they would ever move?


----------



## Momof4

I had my coffee outside this morning and got a pic of one of my hummers. It’s hard on a cell phone.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I had my coffee outside this morning and got a pic of one of my hummers. It’s hard on a cell phone.
> View attachment 248137



It’s still very pretty! [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 248138
> 
> View attachment 248139



Wow....nice shots! Ive watched a few of ours this AM, but not close enough for pix. We did spot a lot of misc butterflies and a nice large Praying Mantis. Picked a nice gherkin pickle and a good amount of jalapeños. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 248138
> 
> View attachment 248139


Very beautiful! 
I have been in a walk in aviary with hummingbirds and they took my breath away. To feel the breath of wind on ones face from their wingbeats is extraordinary!
Thanks for sharing, Kathy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....nice shots! Ive watched a few of ours this AM, but not close enough for pix. We did spot a lot of misc butterflies and a nice large Praying Mantis. Picked a nice gherkin pickle and a good amount of jalapeños. .


Yum. 
So a hot and spicy papillon mantid a la gherk for dins?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum.
> So a hot and spicy papillon mantid a la gherk for dins?



Topped by a long-haired green wooly caterpillar.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no!


Adam, HOW did you manage to steal emojis from The Fossil Forum??!?!? I want to steal them too!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I had my coffee outside this morning and got a pic of one of my hummers. It’s hard on a cell phone.
> View attachment 248137


WOW!!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum.
> So a hot and spicy papillon mantid a la gherk for dins?


 Oh, YUCK!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Adam, HOW did you manage to steal emojis from The Fossil Forum??!?!? I want to steal them too!!!!


Copy and paste. 
They won't mind. 
Probably. 
Actually, the guy that makes their special ones made the Tidgy things for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Oh, YUCK!!!!


Yeah, probably. 
Butterflies taste horrible, all scaly and dry. 
Good afternoon, Bea.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Yes still no joy wi that unfortunately but at least I have the enjoyment of Clyde to keep me goin


Thats a good reason to keep on going. I am sorry that it is still not better yet.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It didn’t go so well for me. Will share in a moment.


Does this have something to do with why you needed whiskey in your coffee.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I'm still in Morocco.


Whahaha. Lena's loss. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was afraid to ask.  But you’re braver than me.


Or stupid !!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> They're all covered to prevent most of the dust.
> Just all of wifey and my 10,000 ornaments!


Yup. That would take an afternoon.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 248138
> 
> View attachment 248139



Beautiful!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Heather, I shall be leaving my wildlife camera out near the boundary - at ground level but not actually pointing in their garden of course - to see if I can catch him with his pruners.
> The PO did say that would be acceptable, not that I trust her knowledge of the law.


Well I hope you catch the b$#@^t


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What, popcorn!!


Popcorn is nice!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....nice shots! Ive watched a few of ours this AM, but not close enough for pix. We did spot a lot of misc butterflies and a nice large Praying Mantis. Picked a nice gherkin pickle and a good amount of jalapeños. .



Hope you didn’t confuse the praying mantis with a pickle  
I honestly don’t know how a praying mantis could be “nice”


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yum.
> So a hot and spicy papillon mantid a la gherk for dins?



Topped with butterflies


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Heather
> Lola has been better today and slightly more active.
> He's gone back to ignoring his food unless I sit with him though and put a hand near his slate.
> I don't want to restart hand feed him again.


I wouldn't hang in there. It is a battle of wills and you need to win.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Topped by a long-haired green wooly caterpillar.



Right. The butterflies are already *in* the dish.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Adam, HOW did you manage to steal emojis from The Fossil Forum??!?!? I want to steal them too!!!!



Do not let him corrupt you, Bea!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day.....very quick trip update from yesterday’s kayaking trip.
> 
> Our trip had has putting in on smaller Broad Creek located about 1.5 hours north of here along the Pennsylvania-Maryland border. We explored the navigable ends of Broad Creek that is dotted with both Md and Pa resident’s weekend cottages/dachas, then veered out into the mighty Susquehana River where it is known locally as the “dam” since it is located between two dams that form a very large watershed for the greater Md/Pa area. It also provides cooling for the Peach Bottom Nuclear Plant.
> 
> *Facts*: The Susquehanna River is a major river located in the northeastern and mid-Atlantic United States. At 464 miles long, it is the longest river on the East Coast of the United States that drains into the Atlantic Ocean.
> *Did you know:* Susquehanna is the third-oldest river on Earth by age (260 to 325 million years).
> *Peach Bottom Atomic Power Station*, a nuclear power plant, is located 50 miles (80 km) southeast of Harrisburg in Peach Bottom Township, York County, Pennsylvania, on the Susquehanna River three miles north of the Maryland border.
> *Our Route - red is the Broad Creek portion
> *
> View attachment 248121
> 
> 
> *The Open Waters of the Susquehana*
> 
> View attachment 248124


Fantastic picture.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Does this have something to do with why you needed whiskey in your coffee.



I didn’t _need_ it. (But I do now.) But there’s some correlation there.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So, it’s Monday, daughter’s first day of school as Year 2. As you all very well know, I was very much looking forward to it. However, one of her classmates decided to have his birthday party after classes today. Still, it all could have been fine—if I didn’t volunteer to help his parents. I don’t know exactly know why I did it—must have been that whisky in my coffee early in the day on Sunday.  So I was practically co-hosting a kid’s birthday party for 3.5 hours, and I got my hands full. As it turned out, the kids know me really well from previous trips with their teachers when I tagged along and previous parties—so if they needed a glass of water, or toilet, or dispute settlement, they came to me. I had two extra cups of coffee, and I’m wiped out.


Oh you are such a good person Lena. I bet the Moms love you.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh you are such a good person Lena. I bet the Moms love you.



I’d love me too!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Copy and paste.
> They won't mind.
> Probably.
> Actually, the guy that makes their special ones made the Tidgy things for me.
> View attachment 248142



LOVE that one!!! [emoji7]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes been googling ways to prosecute because I found many more branches that he has cut of my weigela, holly and the shrubs that aren't as tall as the low fence. All just left in the shrubs to die.


#$%^%#@#%^**&^%$#@$^*()*&%$#@^ is all I have left to say about your neighbours. Sorry for the potty mouth. But I don't like your neighbours.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Left her a message but she's not rung me back yet


[emoji19] [emoji19]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I hope your neighbors are wrong and it’s actually your property.
> 
> How stressful not to get along with neighbors.
> Do you think they would ever move?


We can hope.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I had my coffee outside this morning and got a pic of one of my hummers. It’s hard on a cell phone.
> View attachment 248137


Fantastic picture. The one and only time I have seen a hummer in my garden I was far too slow to get a pic.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 248138
> 
> View attachment 248139


Love love those pics. I think your cell phone did a great job.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Topped by a long-haired green wooly caterpillar.


[emoji102] [emoji85] [emoji102]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Topped with butterflies


That's the papillon bit.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you didn’t confuse the praying mantis with a pickle
> I honestly don’t know how a praying mantis could be “nice”


How can it not be nice. It is praying for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Fantastic picture. The one and only time I have seen a hummer in my garden I was far too slow to get a pic.


Er, I don't think you have hummingbirds in South Africa?
I thought they were only in the Americas. 
Or have they been introduced there?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Er, I don't think you have hummingbirds in South Africa?
> I thought they were only in the Americas.
> Or have they been introduced there?


Ok. Maybe it wasn't one. But it was small and really fast and was hovering over my honeysuckle bush. It was very pretty too.


----------



## CarolM

Well my Monday is almost over. Son picked up - tick. Supper done and eaten - tick. Torts soaked, enclosure cleaned, and fresh food put in - tick. Torts back in enclosure and eating - tick. CDR posts all read - tick. Ookayyy. All ticked and done. Time to get some reading done before bed. So Good night all, Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Wonderful pictures from Heather and Kathy and Mark ... more :censored: behaviour from Lyn's neighbours from Hades and Lena recovering from going above and beyond the call of duty.

We seem to have reverted to more normal weather for a UK summer. Not desperately cold, but showers are a risk. I spent this afternoon at my best friend's drinking tea and having a long natter. Sorry I have missed most of you today


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well my Monday is almost over. Son picked up - tick. Supper done and eaten - tick. Torts soaked, enclosure cleaned, and fresh food put in - tick. Torts back in enclosure and eating - tick. CDR posts all read - tick. Ookayyy. All ticked and done. Time to get some reading done before bed. So Good night all, Sleep tight and sweet dreams.



Good night, Carol! Wish you many more ticks tomorrow. Not the arachnids. The kind you put on to-do lists.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....nice shots! Ive watched a few of ours this AM, but not close enough for pix. We did spot a lot of misc butterflies and a nice large Praying Mantis. Picked a nice gherkin pickle and a good amount of jalapeños. .



I was hiding behind a pillar and then cropped[emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hope you didn’t confuse the praying mantis with a pickle
> I honestly don’t know how a praying mantis could be “nice”



They are sooooooooo good for gardens. They calmly go about catching nasty bugs....


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Ok. Maybe it wasn't one. But it was small and really fast and was hovering over my honeysuckle bush. It was very pretty too.



Sounds like one....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out trimming bushes and making things tidy. Our Joe-Pye “weed” is blooming nicely now and really attracts hummers and butterflies.

I can’t decide which photo to upload....hope i picked a good one...or three.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Carol! Wish you many more ticks tomorrow. Not the arachnids. The kind you put on to-do lists.



Ticks are bad here.. = Lyme disease. No tick. Tickless in Maryland.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> They are sooooooooo good for gardens. They calmly go about catching nasty bugs....



Or bite you on the finger just because you thought they’re a leaf and accidentally touched them... Speaking from experience.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well my Monday is almost over. Son picked up - tick. Supper done and eaten - tick. Torts soaked, enclosure cleaned, and fresh food put in - tick. Torts back in enclosure and eating - tick. CDR posts all read - tick. Ookayyy. All ticked and done. Time to get some reading done before bed. So Good night all, Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Nos da, Carol! 
Sleep well. 
Nice to sleep when you've got everything done, I never complete what I wanted to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Wonderful pictures from Heather and Kathy and Mark ... more :censored: behaviour from Lyn's neighbours from Hades and Lena recovering from going above and beyond the call of duty.
> 
> We seem to have reverted to more normal weather for a UK summer. Not desperately cold, but showers are a risk. I spent this afternoon at my best friend's drinking tea and having a long natter. Sorry I have missed most of you today


Nice to not see you, Linda.
Only tea?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Texas wine? Ouch, ouch, Heather, my back aches... Help!



Lol... there are some pretty good vineyards within 30 miles of my residence


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Happy Monday to you too Heather, and to the family and critters in the family as well.



Critters definitely count as family at my house... I blessed to have a good caretaker that allows me the freedom to travel every great Now n then!


----------



## EllieMay

So beautiful!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ticks are bad here.. = Lyme disease. No tick. Tickless in Maryland.



Ticks are a problem in parts of this country. 

Son had to remove one today 

They’re particularly bad in the area where Daughter lives and works and an occupational hazard of her career as an Ecologist. She carries a card to warn health professionals that she is at high risk and has to go for regular blood tests


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Out trimming bushes and making things tidy. Our Joe-Pye “weed” is blooming nicely now and really attracts hummers and butterflies.
> 
> I can’t decide which photo to upload....hope i picked a good one...or three.
> 
> View attachment 248156
> View attachment 248157
> 
> 
> View attachment 248158



Beautiful butterflies!


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone. Busy day here, so just wanted to say hi.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to not see you, Linda.
> Only tea?



Yes. I was driving! And her kitchen is about to be ripped out so her house is a bomb site. Her daughter is a nurse and best buddies with my daughter since both girls were toddlers. I have handed over a key so friend’s daughter can sleep at our house when she’s on a night shift and the workmen make sleeping at her house impossible.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Lol... there are some pretty good vineyards within 30 miles of my residence



Oooh. Now that sounds good Heather. Is there good cheese-making locally too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Busy day here, so just wanted to say hi.


Hi! 
Good busy day, I hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oooh. Now that sounds good Heather. Is there good cheese-making locally too?


Points! 
(if I were still giving points)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Somebody's clearly beloved tortoise has just passed on a thread I've been reading. 
Heat, poison, something else, we'll probably never know. 
You go to work, come home and a tortoise you've had and loved for years is stone dead
Horrible. 
Really hurts me. 
I can only imagine what the poor owner feels like .


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody's clearly beloved tortoise has just passed on a thread I've been reading.
> Heat, poison, something else, we'll probably never know.
> You go to work, come home and a tortoise you've had and loved for years is stone dead
> Horrible.
> Really hurts me.
> I can only imagine what the poor owner feels like .


It's very tragic. I hope the vet is able to give some answers


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 248114
> View attachment 248115
> View attachment 248116
> View attachment 248117


You all look like you're having a brilliant time!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Shame Lyn, I so wish that I had a good solution for you. In the meantime, you could pretend to go out, and then sneak back with a camera and take a video of them in the act. As evidence.


Shhh don't tell anyone! I'm using my wildlife camera, secreted away in a flower pot.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great photos!
> Looks like terrific fun.
> But I don't much like the graffiti on the rocks.


There's a cave we take the kids to for outdoor ed that has graffiti from the 1700s done in beautiful cursive handwriting.
It's the cave we see the lesser horseshoe bats in - I think I may have posted a pic of one a while ago.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....terrible. They always say fences make good neighbors. In this case, I’m not sure.....
> 
> We had a bad neighbor for a few years. Conducting all kinds of illegal activities from his house (running a business, business deliveries to home, storage of commercial goods at residence, etc). After totslly documenting this via photos....we were able to get it in front of County officials who fined a few times. The guy eventually moved. But, it was a struggle for us.


It's terrible how bad neighbours can affect your life so much.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe Lola is 'hunger strike' protesting his female name!


Maybe, but he stretches out when I sing his song and stroke his leg and usually passes urates too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> It's very tragic. I hope the vet is able to give some answers


Me too, though I somehow doubt it .


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> So, it’s Monday, daughter’s first day of school as Year 2. As you all very well know, I was very much looking forward to it. However, one of her classmates decided to have his birthday party after classes today. Still, it all could have been fine—if I didn’t volunteer to help his parents. I don’t know exactly know why I did it—must have been that whisky in my coffee early in the day on Sunday.  So I was practically co-hosting a kid’s birthday party for 3.5 hours, and I got my hands full. As it turned out, the kids know me really well from previous trips with their teachers when I tagged along and previous parties—so if they needed a glass of water, or toilet, or dispute settlement, they came to me. I had two extra cups of coffee, and I’m wiped out.


I recommend a bottle of white wine followed by a long sleep in a darkened room.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> hi Lyn sorry to read that ur tort is under weather it’s a horrid feelin I no all to well as Clyde ad ri before but he’s in the best hands possible to get him back up n running again


Thanks Laura, the vet couldn't tell what was causing Lola's problem but we were able to rule out a few things.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I hope your neighbors are wrong and it’s actually your property.
> 
> How stressful not to get along with neighbors.
> Do you think they would ever move?


It is mine , Kathy. The house has been in my family for 60 years and the boundary is just a straight line between the two houses.
No I don't think they will ever move - that will probably have to be me
I do have some lovely neighbours but the ones next door are ferrel.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 248138
> 
> View attachment 248139


Great pics Kathy!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> #$%^%#@#%^**&^%$#@$^*()*&%$#@^ is all I have left to say about your neighbours. Sorry for the potty mouth. But I don't like your neighbours.



I'm blushing!!!
Nobody likes my neighbours, she has upset a lot of people in the street over the years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm blushing!!!
> Nobody likes my neighbours, she has upset a lot of people in the street over the years.


And lots of Roommates, too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Ticks are a problem in parts of this country.
> 
> Son had to remove one today
> 
> They’re particularly bad in the area where Daughter lives and works and an occupational hazard of her career as an Ecologist. She carries a card to warn health professionals that she is at high risk and has to go for regular blood tests



Yep....part of the fun of being outside. I routinely find a tick or two daily on my legs or feet. Luckily i feel and easily remove.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody's clearly beloved tortoise has just passed on a thread I've been reading.
> Heat, poison, something else, we'll probably never know.
> You go to work, come home and a tortoise you've had and loved for years is stone dead
> Horrible.
> Really hurts me.
> I can only imagine what the poor owner feels like .




Yes. Saw that thread as well. Very sad and strange.


----------



## DE42

Hello all. Just saying 'hi'


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> It is mine , Kathy. The house has been in my family for 60 years and the boundary is just a straight line between the two houses.
> No I don't think they will ever move - that will probably have to be me
> I do have some lovely neighbours but the ones next door are ferrel.



Good luck with your wild life camera!!
I feel so bad for you!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 248114
> View attachment 248115
> View attachment 248116
> View attachment 248117



Fun, fun fun!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Hello all. Just saying 'hi'


Indeed. 
Hi, Dan, long time no see. 
How are you?


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Hi, Dan, long time no see.
> How are you?


Doing ok. Just working working working. The are cutting me back to 50hr a week so maybe I'll have a little more free time. Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Doing ok. Just working working working. The are cutting me back to 50hr a week so maybe I'll have a little more free time. Lol


Cutting back to 50 hours a week?
Ridiculous!


----------



## DE42

I know it's like cutting my work days in half lol
I had got used to 68 hours a week.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cutting back to 50 hours a week?
> Ridiculous!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> I know it's like cutting my work days in half lol
> I had got used to 68 hours a week.


Well, I have worked longer hours, but only in work i've absolutely loved or for My own businesses. 
Otherwise I'd quit. 
Life's too short, even if the alternative's eating grass.


----------



## DE42

It's not bad work but certainly not something I love. 

I've actually been thinking about it a lot and I'm considering a major career change into something I'm more passionate about. Though economically it may not be the best move.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I have worked longer hours, but only in work i've absolutely loved or for My own businesses.
> Otherwise I'd quit.
> Life's too short, even if the alternative's eating grass.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds like one....


I so wish that I had a picture.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Out trimming bushes and making things tidy. Our Joe-Pye “weed” is blooming nicely now and really attracts hummers and butterflies.
> 
> I can’t decide which photo to upload....hope i picked a good one...or three.
> 
> View attachment 248156
> View attachment 248157
> 
> 
> View attachment 248158


So pretty. I heard on the radio on the way to work this morning about how spring is nearly here as the flowers on the west coast are starting to come out. Which actually gave me a little scare, as we don't have nearly enough water in our dams.  But if it means that our spring is coming soon, then your autumn is on it's way as well. So enjoy the little bit of summer you have left. It is not long to go now, and we will be swopping sides again as far as weather goes.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ticks are a problem in parts of this country.
> 
> Son had to remove one today
> 
> They’re particularly bad in the area where Daughter lives and works and an occupational hazard of her career as an Ecologist. She carries a card to warn health professionals that she is at high risk and has to go for regular blood tests


Yup, We have both the red skinny ones and the big fat grey ones over here. In fact the vlei which is right next to my house is rife with them. My brother has had tick bite fever as you get them on his farm as well. He said it was the worst experience of his life and extremely painful.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Busy day here, so just wanted to say hi.


Hi!! (Waves hand)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody's clearly beloved tortoise has just passed on a thread I've been reading.
> Heat, poison, something else, we'll probably never know.
> You go to work, come home and a tortoise you've had and loved for years is stone dead
> Horrible.
> Really hurts me.
> I can only imagine what the poor owner feels like .


Oh Shame. That is terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Shhh don't tell anyone! I'm using my wildlife camera, secreted away in a flower pot.


Good For you. Catch them red handed.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It is mine , Kathy. The house has been in my family for 60 years and the boundary is just a straight line between the two houses.
> No I don't think they will ever move - that will probably have to be me
> I do have some lovely neighbours but the ones next door are ferrel.


Do they do the same to the neighbours on their other side? Maybe if they do and you can get the other neighbours to lay complaints with the police as well, it might help matters, as it will not only be you complaining.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello all. Just saying 'hi'


Hi!! (Waves Hand)


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. Have a fantastic Tuesday everyone. Got to get busy with my work day. Not see you all later


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ticks are a problem in parts of this country.
> 
> Son had to remove one today
> 
> They’re particularly bad in the area where Daughter lives and works and an occupational hazard of her career as an Ecologist. She carries a card to warn health professionals that she is at high risk and has to go for regular blood tests



Most ticks were harmless in Turkey. I had to pull dozens off our street dog and off my Elsa too. The ones she had were tiny (nymphs) and hard to grab, so she never forgave me for the pain I had to inflict on her.  
Ticks are dangerous in Siberia, and resulted in a severe disability in my family a couple of generations ago.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Busy day here, so just wanted to say hi.



Hi Bambam! Any progress with lights in your studio?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody's clearly beloved tortoise has just passed on a thread I've been reading.
> Heat, poison, something else, we'll probably never know.
> You go to work, come home and a tortoise you've had and loved for years is stone dead
> Horrible.
> Really hurts me.
> I can only imagine what the poor owner feels like .



How awful


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Shhh don't tell anyone! I'm using my wildlife camera, secreted away in a flower pot.



You’re innocently studying the bees. (For the record.)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> There's a cave we take the kids to for outdoor ed that has graffiti from the 1700s done in beautiful cursive handwriting.
> It's the cave we see the lesser horseshoe bats in - I think I may have posted a pic of one a while ago.



Your kids are lucky to have education like that! In Turkey these days, they mostly cram for tests.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I recommend a bottle of white wine followed by a long sleep in a darkened room.



Make that a glass of red, followed by a long sleep, and that’s exactly what I did. Feeling much better now. 18 kids in one room can be so overwhelming! Teachers are superheroes.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Hello all. Just saying 'hi'



Hi, Dan!


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Doing ok. Just working working working. The are cutting me back to 50hr a week so maybe I'll have a little more free time. Lol



!! Do your dogs ever see you?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I’m feeling refreshed this morning. About to finish my cup of coffee and do a few chores. Wishing everyone a terrific Tuesday!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. I was delighted to see that @Laura1412 and @DE42 popped in to the CDR in thr last 24 hours. I am sorry I missed you both.

As I write this, some sort of incident is unfolding outside the Houses of Parliament in London. The police are reacting as if it is terrorist related; fingers crossed that it isn't. Whatever, JoesDad and I are heading into the city ... to Westminster... this evening. Life goes regardless as usual.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45180120


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> It's not bad work but certainly not something I love.
> 
> I've actually been thinking about it a lot and I'm considering a major career change into something I'm more passionate about. Though economically it may not be the best move.


I'd rather be poor and happy.
But not homeless and really miserable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. Have a fantastic Tuesday everyone. Got to get busy with my work day. Not see you all later


Good morning, Carol! 
You have a Terrific Tuesday Too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m feeling refreshed this morning. About to finish my cup of coffee and do a few chores. Wishing everyone a terrific Tuesday!


Good morning, Lena! 
You have a Tremendous Tuesday Too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I was delighted to see that @Laura1412 and @DE42 popped in to the CDR in thr last 24 hours. I am sorry I missed you both.
> 
> As I write this, some sort of incident is unfolding outside the Houses of Parliament in London. The police are reacting as if it is terrorist related; fingers crossed that it isn't. Whatever, JoesDad and I are heading into the city ... to Westminster... this evening. Life goes regardless as usual.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45180120


Yes, read this on the BBC this morning. 
Good luck with the traffic! 
Good morning , Linda, hope you also have a Top Tuesday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Got to buy a potato and then more sorting of books and some fossil stuff. 
Should be a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I was delighted to see that @Laura1412 and @DE42 popped in to the CDR in thr last 24 hours. I am sorry I missed you both.
> 
> As I write this, some sort of incident is unfolding outside the Houses of Parliament in London. The police are reacting as if it is terrorist related; fingers crossed that it isn't. Whatever, JoesDad and I are heading into the city ... to Westminster... this evening. Life goes regardless as usual.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45180120


Good morning Linda hope u ok take care of urself going into London later


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning Linda hope u ok take care of urself going into London later


Good morning, Laura! 
Hoping you and Clyde have a wonderful day.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Laura!
> Hoping you and Clyde have a wonderful day.


Good morning Adam the sun is coming out here so wen clydes wakes up he will be goin outside a few hours hope u ok


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun is up here and it’s very pleasant out (for now). Low humidity and 70F. But, don’t worry, it’s supposed to get close to 90 again with evening thundershowers. There were severe winds and rain yesterday that blew down lots of large trees knocking power out. Touch wood - all was good here. /but no rain for the barrel/


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Out trimming bushes and making things tidy. Our Joe-Pye “weed” is blooming nicely now and really attracts hummers and butterflies.
> 
> I can’t decide which photo to upload....hope i picked a good one...or three.
> 
> View attachment 248156
> View attachment 248157
> 
> 
> View attachment 248158


They're lovely pics!I love butterflies and leave sugar water out for them when it's dry.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So pretty. I heard on the radio on the way to work this morning about how spring is nearly here as the flowers on the west coast are starting to come out. Which actually gave me a little scare, as we don't have nearly enough water in our dams.  But if it means that our spring is coming soon, then your autumn is on it's way as well. So enjoy the little bit of summer you have left. It is not long to go now, and we will be swopping sides again as far as weather goes.


Hi Carol yes autumn is on its way to UK . 
The trees have been shedding their leaves for a while because it has been so dry they obviously didn't have enough moisture to hang onto them longer. 
I love Spring and Autumn!
Have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Do they do the same to the neighbours on their other side? Maybe if they do and you can get the other neighbours to lay complaints with the police as well, it might help matters, as it will not only be you complaining.


They have fallen out with the other neighbours on their other side too - as well as several others - but they just give each other a wide berth. The other people don't have to share a lane access with them so they can easily avoid them, and they are quiet people who don't like to get speak out. I tell the other neighbours what's going on but never expect them to get involved unless they offer. 
I get the brunt of it because I am an easy target - living alone and they know I don't make a fuss uness I really have so they have got away with quite a lot over the years.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Most ticks were harmless in Turkey. I had to pull dozens off our street dog and off my Elsa too. The ones she had were tiny (nymphs) and hard to grab, so she never forgave me for the pain I had to inflict on her.
> Ticks are dangerous in Siberia, and resulted in a severe disability in my family a couple of generations ago.


There have been warnings in the UK about dogs picking them in long grass and becoming ill or worse.
They advised to always check your dog's fur after a walk.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You’re innocently studying the bees. (For the record.)


Yes and watching the bird bath


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Your kids are lucky to have education like that! In Turkey these days, they mostly cram for tests.


Most main school children do the same, but most of our 'complex' children are exempt from the national tests.
Social skills and providing various experiences are very important.
They do follow the National Curriculum and even have to do Welsh and French  but it's adapted to their levels.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Make that a glass of red, followed by a long sleep, and that’s exactly what I did. Feeling much better now. 18 kids in one room can be so overwhelming! Teachers are superheroes.


I always think that every school should have a little darkened room with couches and a well stocked fridge for us instead of a staffroom.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I was delighted to see that @Laura1412 and @DE42 popped in to the CDR in thr last 24 hours. I am sorry I missed you both.
> 
> As I write this, some sort of incident is unfolding outside the Houses of Parliament in London. The police are reacting as if it is terrorist related; fingers crossed that it isn't. Whatever, JoesDad and I are heading into the city ... to Westminster... this evening. Life goes regardless as usual.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45180120


Saw that on news.
The Westminster tube station is closed at the moment.
Go carefully but enjoy your evening.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Caught up with you after several telephone interruptions last night.
The Housing Association have been in touch re NFH and are referring the matter to their Nuisance team.
I hope they go around next door and make a real nuisance of themselves. 
They are also sending someone who deals with fencing and boundaries. 
So hopefully that will be resolved too and they will not only put the fence back up but box them in completely!!!
Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
I'll not see you later
TTFN


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> They have fallen out with the other neighbours on their other side too - as well as several others - but they just give each other a wide berth. The other people don't have to share a lane access with them so they can easily avoid them, and they are quiet people who don't like to get speak out. I tell the other neighbours what's going on but never expect them to get involved unless they offer.
> I get the brunt of it because I am an easy target - living alone and they know I don't make a fuss uness I really have so they have got away with quite a lot over the years.



Bullies.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Caught up with you after several telephone interruptions last night.
> The Housing Association have been in touch re NFH and are referring the matter to their Nuisance team.
> I hope they go around next door and make a real nuisance of themselves.
> They are also sending someone who deals with fencing and boundaries.
> So hopefully that will be resolved too and they will not only put the fence back up but box them in completely!!!
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I'll not see you later
> TTFN



Oh, this is promising! Yay for the Nuisance team! (Must look great on a CV...)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Saw that on news.
> The Westminster tube station is closed at the moment.
> Go carefully but enjoy your evening.


Plans included going to the Queen's Jubilee Gallery in Westminster Abbey. As the Abbey is right next to the Houses of Parliament that has been closed all day. We have tickets for the Proms tonight at the Royal Albert Hall, so we are just going to that now. The orchestra is an Israeli-Palestinian collaboration... what could possibly going wrong?![emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Caught up with you after several telephone interruptions last night.
> The Housing Association have been in touch re NFH and are referring the matter to their Nuisance team.
> I hope they go around next door and make a real nuisance of themselves.
> They are also sending someone who deals with fencing and boundaries.
> So hopefully that will be resolved too and they will not only put the fence back up but box them in completely!!!
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I'll not see you later
> TTFN





Kristoff said:


> Oh, this is promising! Yay for the Nuisance team! (Must look great on a CV...)


Oh I agree. I hope the housing association is more effective. Ultimately they can turf nuisance tenants out which may focus the nasty neighbours somewhat


----------



## Yvonne G

G'Day to all!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> G'Day to all!



Hi Yvonne! Have a great day!


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Doing ok. Just working working working. The are cutting me back to 50hr a week so maybe I'll have a little more free time. Lol



Nice to see you!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Caught up with you after several telephone interruptions last night.
> The Housing Association have been in touch re NFH and are referring the matter to their Nuisance team.
> I hope they go around next door and make a real nuisance of themselves.
> They are also sending someone who deals with fencing and boundaries.
> So hopefully that will be resolved too and they will not only put the fence back up but box them in completely!!!
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I'll not see you later
> TTFN



Congrats !!! I hope this one brings a resolution!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Neighbors brought me some new foster children last night. 3 brand new cat squirrels came down with a tree and one didn’t survive the fall. These two are critical and I don’t give them good odds but they at least have a chance. They had a good night in steady temps. They both ate well and peed n pood so you never know!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Bullies.


That's exactly what they are - but very manipulative too and come across as very reasonable people if you don't know them.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh I agree. I hope the housing association is more effective. Ultimately they can turf nuisance tenants out which may focus the nasty neighbours somewhat


I don't know how it works with my neighbours because the house was being bought by her before HA become involved with a mortgage rescue after she almost lost it.
I think HA bought the house and NFH stayed in it and pays rent so it should be on the same terms as other tenants.
Hopefully they will rethink their behaviour.
Have a great evening at the proms .
I hope everyone conducts themself in a civil manner.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Congrats !!! I hope this one brings a resolution!!!


 I am hoping they will have to tow the line as their landlords are involved.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Neighbors brought me some new foster children last night. 3 brand new cat squirrels came down with a tree and one didn’t survive the fall. These two are critical and I don’t give them good odds but they at least have a chance. They had a good night in steady temps. They both ate well and peed n pood so you never know!!


They are only a few days old by the looks of it, bless them.
I hope they survive, they have a good chance with your care.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I am hoping they will have to tow the line as their landlords are involved.



My guess is that the HA is all too well aware of what they’re like. It wouldn’t surprise me if they have been taking liberties with them too


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My guess is that the HA is all too well aware of what they’re like. It wouldn’t surprise me if they have been taking liberties with them too


Maybe - they may not know that the daughter's boyfriend lives there too - yet


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Maybe - they may not know that the daughter's boyfriend lives there too - yet



Knowledge is power


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning Adam the sun is coming out here so wen clydes wakes up he will be goin outside a few hours hope u ok


Hope Clyde enjoyed his time in the sun! 
Tidgy certainly did today! 
We're all good here, thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Caught up with you after several telephone interruptions last night.
> The Housing Association have been in touch re NFH and are referring the matter to their Nuisance team.
> I hope they go around next door and make a real nuisance of themselves.
> They are also sending someone who deals with fencing and boundaries.
> So hopefully that will be resolved too and they will not only put the fence back up but box them in completely!!!
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I'll not see you later
> TTFN


Good luck with the Housing Association, Lyn.
I wonder what the training is to become a member of the Nuisance Team?
Talking with your mouth full?
Repeating everything the other person says?
Wearing a Sony Walkman with headphones on but the volume really loud? 
Kicking footballs aganst your front door?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Plans included going to the Queen's Jubilee Gallery in Westminster Abbey. As the Abbey is right next to the Houses of Parliament that has been closed all day. We have tickets for the Proms tonight at the Royal Albert Hall, so we are just going to that now. The orchestra is an Israeli-Palestinian collaboration... what could possibly going wrong?![emoji849][emoji23]


Enjoy! 
I love the Proms!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> G'Day to all!


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Hope you're having a lovely day, so far and will continue to do so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Neighbors brought me some new foster children last night. 3 brand new cat squirrels came down with a tree and one didn’t survive the fall. These two are critical and I don’t give them good odds but they at least have a chance. They had a good night in steady temps. They both ate well and peed n pood so you never know!!


Hi, Heather! 
Sending warm thoughts their way. 
Good luck with the little things!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with the Housing Association, Lyn.
> I wonder what the training is to become a member of the Nuisance Team?
> Talking with your mouth full?
> Repeating everything the other person says?
> Wearing a Sony Walkman with headphones on but the volume really loud?
> Kicking footballs aganst your front door?



HAHAHA!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with the Housing Association, Lyn.
> I wonder what the training is to become a member of the Nuisance Team?
> Talking with your mouth full?
> Repeating everything the other person says?
> Wearing a Sony Walkman with headphones on but the volume really loud?
> Kicking footballs aganst your front door?


They may actually recruit my neighbours!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Knowledge is power


I know that Borneo does not have a capital city. 
Nope, I still feel weak as a kitten.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bambam! Any progress with lights in your studio?


...no[emoji24] 
We had a huge harvest of green beans and he has been helping me prep them for canning. About 12gallons in one harvest...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Neighbors brought me some new foster children last night. 3 brand new cat squirrels came down with a tree and one didn’t survive the fall. These two are critical and I don’t give them good odds but they at least have a chance. They had a good night in steady temps. They both ate well and peed n pood so you never know!!



Good luck, Heather! Whether they make it or not, they’re lucky to have you. At least they have a chance. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's exactly what they are - but very manipulative too and come across as very reasonable people if you don't know them.



And sociopaths too!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> ...no[emoji24]
> We had a huge harvest of green beans and he has been helping me prep them for canning. About 12gallons in one harvest...



OK, at least he has an excuse. Adam can tell you all about the benefits of baked bean substrate.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Neighbors brought me some new foster children last night. 3 brand new cat squirrels came down with a tree and one didn’t survive the fall. These two are critical and I don’t give them good odds but they at least have a chance. They had a good night in steady temps. They both ate well and peed n pood so you never know!!



Good luck with them. They are lucky to have you! What are they drinking? Kitten formula?
I want to see a cute pic of them eating [emoji3]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Good luck with them. They are lucky to have you! What are they drinking? Kitten formula?
> I want to see a cute pic of them eating [emoji3]



Thanks Kathy. That is exactly what they are on. Daughter is caretaking for me but I’ll get you a pic when I get home. These babies are her responsibility she needs the lesson & I need the break


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon/Evening All

Not toooo hot, but hot in the upper 80s. The sun has been good for our fig trees and we were able to pick a few today.







Due to the heavy rains recently, the insides of our Brown Turkey (pix) are not as juicy red as some of the smaller types. Still quite tasty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> OK, at least he has an excuse. Adam can tell you all about the benefits of baked bean substrate.


Yup. 
Perfect for keeping up the humidity. 
Delicious and nutritious, too, Tidgy and i sleep in them all the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening All
> 
> Not toooo hot, but hot in the upper 80s. The sun has been good for our fig trees and we were able to pick a few today.
> 
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248255
> View attachment 248256
> 
> 
> Due to the heavy rains recently, the insides of our Brown Turkey (pix) are not as juicy red as some of the smaller types. Still quite tasty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248253


Nice. 
We have them here too, I'll try to get a photo.
Good afterevening, Mark!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Kathy. That is exactly what they are on. Daughter is caretaking for me but I’ll get you a pic when I get home. These babies are her responsibility she needs the lesson & I need the break


It would be a tremendous achievement for her if they survive. 
Lots of luck to her


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice.
> We have them here too, I'll try to get a photo.
> Good afterevening, Mark!



Yes...lots of figs growing wild and in patios there in Morocco.


----------



## Momof4

Fig trees are so expensive!! One day I’ll grab one for my reds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Fig trees are so expensive!! One day I’ll grab one for my reds.


I could post you a tree. 
Probably a bit expensive, though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Fig trees are so expensive!! One day I’ll grab one for my reds.



You need to find a neighbor who has one (and can give you cuttings). Most of mine i started from root cuttings OR picked them up cheap from end of year sales at garden centers.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Good luck with them. They are lucky to have you! What are they drinking? Kitten formula?
> I want to see a cute pic of them eating [emoji3]



So far so good! I’m really proud of my daughter.. she’s taking them very serious!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Fig trees are so expensive!! One day I’ll grab one for my reds.



I have one that produces like crazy... but the squirrels eat them before they ripen all the way. Some one tell me how to cut a piece and I’ll ship it to you!


----------



## EllieMay

The babies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> So far so good! I’m really proud of my daughter.. she’s taking them very serious!


Well done, daughter of Heather! 
Brilliant stuff!


----------



## EllieMay

I wanted to leave y’all with the progress on my “Tortoise Garden”.. Goodnight all! Sleep well [emoji42]


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know that Borneo does not have a capital city.
> Nope, I still feel weak as a kitten.



Rest up Adam & get to feeling better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Rest up Adam & get to feeling better!


Life's good! 
Love your Tortoise Garden.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night all!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> So far so good! I’m really proud of my daughter.. she’s taking them very serious!



That is wonderful!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I have one that produces like crazy... but the squirrels eat them before they ripen all the way. Some one tell me how to cut a piece and I’ll ship it to you!



You are too sweet. I know your busy. I could just buy one. They’re like $60 but I kill a lot of plants.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening All
> 
> Not toooo hot, but hot in the upper 80s. The sun has been good for our fig trees and we were able to pick a few today.
> 
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248255
> View attachment 248256
> 
> 
> Due to the heavy rains recently, the insides of our Brown Turkey (pix) are not as juicy red as some of the smaller types. Still quite tasty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248253



Yummy!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> So far so good! I’m really proud of my daughter.. she’s taking them very serious!



Oh, they’re too young  Kudos for your daughter!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I wanted to leave y’all with the progress on my “Tortoise Garden”.. Goodnight all! Sleep well [emoji42]



They’ll love that swing!  [emoji12]
Looking good! I can already see you relaxing there as they go about their tort business.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Good night all!



Good night, Yvonne!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 


Cute overload with Heather’s daughter’s charges. What are they again? I can’t find the post. 

Mark’s figs look delicious. When we went to France last summer there was a tree in the garden of the house we rented and we ate a lot!

JoesDad and I are off to do a spot of bird-watching at a new (to us) nature reserve. I need to have a chat with my cleaner first; she is due imminently!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could post you a tree.
> Probably a bit expensive, though.


Send it via Parcelforce 
I believe they have branches everywhere.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> So far so good! I’m really proud of my daughter.. she’s taking them very serious!


That's lovely - she's a natural substitute Mum !


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> The babies


Gorgeous little things !!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I wanted to leave y’all with the progress on my “Tortoise Garden”.. Goodnight all! Sleep well [emoji42]


That looks great and the tortoise in the middle looks very happy with it!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
It's been a soggy start here but still needed after the dry spell so not complaining.
Lola is still in bed so just about to get him up for his soak.
I think we may have to visit the vet again if he doesn't perk up again by Monday, just to be on the safe side.
Have a good Wednesday and I'll catch you later!
TTFN


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hello all, how have you been?
Since discovering how bad straw is for a tortoise, I've done away with it although Merlin doesn't exactly seem to be digging it (pun intended) I'll post some pictures of the new setup but he seems to wander elsewhere to sleep and doesn't exactly do much burrowing? I've just used soil as a softer sleeping substrate; any ideas?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

The bedding Merlin has and him in his wild plants feeding place thingy


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m feeling refreshed this morning. About to finish my cup of coffee and do a few chores. Wishing everyone a terrific Tuesday!


Thank goodness it is Wednesday for me. Except this week seems to be taking ages.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I was delighted to see that @Laura1412 and @DE42 popped in to the CDR in thr last 24 hours. I am sorry I missed you both.
> 
> As I write this, some sort of incident is unfolding outside the Houses of Parliament in London. The police are reacting as if it is terrorist related; fingers crossed that it isn't. Whatever, JoesDad and I are heading into the city ... to Westminster... this evening. Life goes regardless as usual.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45180120


I hope it wasn't anything serious. And that Wesminster was fun.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Carol!
> You have a Terrific Tuesday Too.


Good Morning Adam, Sorry did not manage to come back yesterday but I can spend a few minutes today catching up. I hope your Tuesday was a good one and that you get the biggest potatoe on your potatoe run (i.e. if you are doing one.)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Got to buy a potato and then more sorting of books and some fossil stuff.
> Should be a nice relaxing day.


Oops, I see that you did your run yesterday already.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol yes autumn is on its way to UK .
> The trees have been shedding their leaves for a while because it has been so dry they obviously didn't have enough moisture to hang onto them longer.
> I love Spring and Autumn!
> Have a good day!


You too Lyn. Are you behaving yourself today?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They have fallen out with the other neighbours on their other side too - as well as several others - but they just give each other a wide berth. The other people don't have to share a lane access with them so they can easily avoid them, and they are quiet people who don't like to get speak out. I tell the other neighbours what's going on but never expect them to get involved unless they offer.
> I get the brunt of it because I am an easy target - living alone and they know I don't make a fuss uness I really have so they have got away with quite a lot over the years.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Caught up with you after several telephone interruptions last night.
> The Housing Association have been in touch re NFH and are referring the matter to their Nuisance team.
> I hope they go around next door and make a real nuisance of themselves.
> They are also sending someone who deals with fencing and boundaries.
> So hopefully that will be resolved too and they will not only put the fence back up but box them in completely!!!
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I'll not see you later
> TTFN


Well that sound much more optimisitic. As they have responded to you alot quicker than that PO did. I really hope that they can sort it out pronto. Holding thumbs for you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> G'Day to all!


Hi ya!! (Waves Hand) + (with a smile on face!!)


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Neighbors brought me some new foster children last night. 3 brand new cat squirrels came down with a tree and one didn’t survive the fall. These two are critical and I don’t give them good odds but they at least have a chance. They had a good night in steady temps. They both ate well and peed n pood so you never know!!


Oh Shame, poor things. I hope they make it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with the Housing Association, Lyn.
> I wonder what the training is to become a member of the Nuisance Team?
> Talking with your mouth full?
> Repeating everything the other person says?
> Wearing a Sony Walkman with headphones on but the volume really loud?
> Kicking footballs aganst your front door?


Perfect to throw at the neighbours.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know that Borneo does not have a capital city.
> Nope, I still feel weak as a kitten.


It is what you do with that knowledge that gives you the power. Use it wisely.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> ...no[emoji24]
> We had a huge harvest of green beans and he has been helping me prep them for canning. About 12gallons in one harvest...


Do you live on a farm.It certainly sounds like you do.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Kathy. That is exactly what they are on. Daughter is caretaking for me but I’ll get you a pic when I get home. These babies are her responsibility she needs the lesson & I need the break


Hmm, Good lesson for your children.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening All
> 
> Not toooo hot, but hot in the upper 80s. The sun has been good for our fig trees and we were able to pick a few today.
> 
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248255
> View attachment 248256
> 
> 
> Due to the heavy rains recently, the insides of our Brown Turkey (pix) are not as juicy red as some of the smaller types. Still quite tasty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248253


That actually looks really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So far so good! I’m really proud of my daughter.. she’s taking them very serious!


Oh That is too cute. Well done to your daughter. Can I say I am proud of your daughter too. It is a big responsibility.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The babies


Did you put a clock inside that little teddy bear? It is supposed to help babies calm down and relax as it sounds like a heart beat.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I wanted to leave y’all with the progress on my “Tortoise Garden”.. Goodnight all! Sleep well [emoji42]


I see that your Frog is working very hard, hopefully your plants inside will grow nicely with all his love and care. Are you sure your tortoise will fit in the tort garden? It looks rather big in that picture.

BTW it looks like it is coming along really nicely. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Cute overload with Heather’s daughter’s charges. What are they again? I can’t find the post.
> 
> Mark’s figs look delicious. When we went to France last summer there was a tree in the garden of the house we rented and we ate a lot!
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to do a spot of bird-watching at a new (to us) nature reserve. I need to have a chat with my cleaner first; she is due imminently!


Oh enjoy your bird watching. Good luck with your chat.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> It's been a soggy start here but still needed after the dry spell so not complaining.
> Lola is still in bed so just about to get him up for his soak.
> I think we may have to visit the vet again if he doesn't perk up again by Monday, just to be on the safe side.
> Have a good Wednesday and I'll catch you later!
> TTFN


Good Morning Lyn,
Good Morning Lola, Stop fooling around and give your Mom a break. She has enough on her plate without your adding more to it.
Enjoy your Wednesday Lyn.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening All
> 
> Not toooo hot, but hot in the upper 80s. The sun has been good for our fig trees and we were able to pick a few today.
> 
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248255
> View attachment 248256
> 
> 
> Due to the heavy rains recently, the insides of our Brown Turkey (pix) are not as juicy red as some of the smaller types. Still quite tasty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248253


Do you know of the pollination process of figs? Really quite interesting, mind you, it may put you off of figs!


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> The bedding Merlin has and him in his wild plants feeding place thingy
> View attachment 248344
> View attachment 248345


Can you not get coco coir or orchard bark? Those two would be much better substrates for Merlin. Is that his outside enclosure?


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Do you know of the pollination process of figs? Really quite interesting, mind you, it may put you off of figs!


Hmmm, no. Please share, I am always interested in learning new things.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> Can you not get coco coir or orchard bark? Those two would be much better substrates for Merlin. Is that his outside enclosure?


Yes. He's an outdoors tort, it has a closeable door on the side, I just opened t up for the photo. (It is basically like his bedroom, during the day he has plenty of room to roam)


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, no. Please share, I am always interested in learning new things.


Well, a female fig wasp burrows into the fig and in doing so, has her wings removed as it is too tight a fit. She lays her eggs in their and dies, the fig digests the body, then the eggs hatch, the males first, who pollinate the female eggs and dig some tunnels out of the fig before dying also, then the females hatch, crawl out of the escape tunnels and fly away to do the same thing all over again, eww. I assume that the female fig wasp also pollinates the fig somehow but I'm not too sure how that happens, but the interwebs are sure to have the answer!


----------



## CarolM

Okay, Finally caught up with all the posts that I missed yesterday. I hope that everyone is having an awesome Wednesday. It is only two more days to go then it is Weekend. Yayyyy. Hmmm have you guys cottoned onto the fact that I like weekends yet? if you haven't - I do!!!

This week has been really busy for me at work but at the same time is going really slowly. I know doesn't make sense, but then again Adam did say that things would not make sense in the CDR in the beginning. So I am just doing my best to go with the theme of the CDR. 

Tomorrow is my eldest's birthday and he is turning 20 years old.  But that is okay because I am still only 29 years old. That is my story and I am sticking to it.

Lol Anyway have an awesome Wednesday everyone - NOT see you later


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> Okay, Finally caught up with all the posts that I missed yesterday. I hope that everyone is having an awesome Wednesday. It is only two more days to go then it is Weekend. Yayyyy. Hmmm have you guys cottoned onto the fact that I like weekends yet? if you haven't - I do!!!
> 
> This week has been really busy for me at work but at the same time is going really slowly. I know doesn't make sense, but then again Adam did say that things would not make sense in the CDR in the beginning. So I am just doing my best to go with the theme of the CDR.
> 
> Tomorrow is my eldest's birthday and he is turning 20 years old.  But that is okay because I am still only 29 years old. That is my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Lol Anyway have an awesome Wednesday everyone - NOT see you later


Pregnant at nine years old!!


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Yes. He's an outdoors tort, it has a closeable door on the side, I just opened t up for the photo. (It is basically like his bedroom, during the day he has plenty of room to roam)


Could you post a pic of the full enclosure? I would put substrate (coco coir and or orchad bark) all over those bricks so that the ground is slightly softer for him and he can burrow. If you give him a wider area of substrate to burrow in, it will give him a chance to find the spot that He likes and wants to burrow in.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Pregnant at nine years old!!


That's what my kids say. I just wink at them.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Well, a female fig wasp burrows into the fig and in doing so, has her wings removed as it is too tight a fit. She lays her eggs in their and dies, the fig digests the body, then the eggs hatch, the males first, who pollinate the female eggs and dig some tunnels out of the fig before dying also, then the females hatch, crawl out of the escape tunnels and fly away to do the same thing all over again, eww. I assume that the female fig wasp also pollinates the fig somehow but I'm not too sure how that happens, but the interwebs are sure to have the answer!


Wow, that is interesting. Shame that they have to die, in order to procreate. Seems to me that the females have the advantage in that scenario.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

This is his full enclosure, he isn't in it much, more often in the rest of the garden which I took a photo of a little bit of it here (halfish)


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> This is his full enclosure, he isn't in it much, more often in the rest of the garden which I took a photo of a little bit of it here (halfish)
> View attachment 248380
> View attachment 248381


Okay. The garden certainly looks big enough for him. Does he go into the little hutch himself at night or do you put him in there yourself.

My take on things for Merlin:
1.) I would actually cover the hutch fully and put it in between some plants. That way the hutch becomes a night box. 
2.) I would try and put some heat with a thermostate connected to the night box so that at night it is nice and warm for him.
3.) The garden can become his enclosure and for burrowing, unless you don't want him to destroy your garden with holes, In which case I would create an area specifically for him with an area where he can dig and sleep etc. But that hutch unless it is only a sleeping place is not big enough on its own as an exclosure.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Often he will find a body hole to sleep in but I move him to the Hutch each night so he doesn't get into any trouble overnight,( there are badgers in the road) also he does dig, he has been known to dig little holes at times, do I need to make his "room" seem more like a tunnel?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Send it via Parcelforce
> I believe they have branches everywhere.



I wanted to respond but I’d better leaf it alone...


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> Okay. The garden certainly looks big enough for him. Does he go into the little hutch himself at night or do you put him in there yourself.
> 
> My take on things for Merlin:
> 1.) I would actually cover the hutch fully and put it in between some plants. That way the hutch becomes a night box.
> 2.) I would try and put some heat with a thermostate connected to the night box so that at night it is nice and warm for him.
> 3.) The garden can become his enclosure and for burrowing, unless you don't want him to destroy your garden with holes, In which case I would create an area specifically for him with an area where he can dig and sleep etc. But that hutch unless it is only a sleeping place is not big enough on its own as an exclosure.


What kind of heat would you suggest, I know that Hermanns are meant to have cooler nights but especially in spring and autumn and for those British summers . The enclosure is definitely not his only space, basically just a bedroom, joesmum suggested covering the wire mesh with some acyclic, would this be a good idea?


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Often he will find a body hole to sleep in but I move him to the Hutch each night so he doesn't get into any trouble overnight,( there are badgers in the road) also he does dig, he has been known to dig little holes at times, do I need to make his "room" seem more like a tunnel?


Sorry my previous post posted before I had finished typing. I did go back and edit it. But I am not sure about hermann's but I would try and make his sleeping place as close to how they like to sleep as possible. Hopefully Adam or Linda or Lyn or Lena or Bambam or Yvonne can give you further advice, They more than likely know more about Hermanns than I do. But I would definitly Cover the wiring of the hutch, put a coco coir or orchad bark inside it, so that when he is in it he has a bigger space to sleep and it would be warmer for him. Hopefully you can see what I mean by the pic below. But cover both sides, take out the little partition in the middle, take out tray and cover the floor with substrate about 4 or 5 inchs of substrate.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> What kind of heat would you suggest, I know that Hermanns are meant to have cooler nights but especially in spring and autumn and for those British summers . The enclosure is definitely not his only space, basically just a bedroom, joesmum suggested covering the wire mesh with some acyclic, would this be a good idea?


Yes that would be a great idea. If the hermanns are supposed to have a cooler night then you would probably not need an extra heat source then. What about winter though?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

rjamesbeasley said:


> Often he will find a body hole to sleep in but I move him to the Hutch each night so he doesn't get into any trouble overnight,( there are badgers in the road) also he does dig, he has been known to dig little holes at times, do I need to make his "room" seem more like a tunnel?


Sorry auto correct said body hole instead of hidy hole, a body hole would be very wierd!


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Sorry auto correct said body hole instead of hidy hole, a body hole would be very wierd!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> Yes that would be a great idea. If the hermanns are supposed to have a cooler night then you would probably not need an extra heat source then. What about winter though?


In winter he hibernates (he is about seven years old)


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> Yes that would be a great idea. If the hermanns are supposed to have a cooler night then you would probably not need an extra heat source then. What about winter though?


Would it be advisable to keep the partition so that he has a warm area and a cooler area or will there be a natural heat gradient if I put the heater at one end of the enclosure anyway?


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> In winter he hibernates (he is about seven years old)


Ahh Okay. Then I would say that unless it gets very cold at night just covering it and puting in the substrate covering the whole floor should be fine.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

CarolM said:


> Ahh Okay. Then I would say that unless it gets very cold at night just covering it and puting in the substrate covering the whole floor should be fine.


I've read this now, ok


----------



## rjamesbeasley

By the way, @Tidgy's Dad is one message away from 46000 messages!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

And I'm 8 from 100 and some more trophy points! (7 now)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> It's been a soggy start here but still needed after the dry spell so not complaining.
> Lola is still in bed so just about to get him up for his soak.
> I think we may have to visit the vet again if he doesn't perk up again by Monday, just to be on the safe side.
> Have a good Wednesday and I'll catch you later!
> TTFN



Oh Lola! I hope he’ll make the vet trip unnecessary very soon.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> By the way, @Tidgy's Dad is one message away from 46000 messages!


Well Done @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> And I'm 8 from 100 and some more trophy points! (7 now)


Well Done.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> You are too sweet. I know your busy. I could just buy one. They’re like $60 but I kill a lot of plants.



I completely understand because I’m the same way.. the cost of shipping can’t be but a few dollars.. I would just have to google the best way to cut you a piece... This tree is strong. It was split in half by lightning several years ago and my husband wired it back together. It has since grown back and expanded. I had to cut it back last week!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> They’ll love that swing!  [emoji12]
> Looking good! I can already see you relaxing there as they go about their tort business.



Lol.. I can see me relaxing their regardless) thanks!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Cute overload with Heather’s daughter’s charges. What are they again? I can’t find the post.
> 
> Mark’s figs look delicious. When we went to France last summer there was a tree in the garden of the house we rented and we ate a lot!
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to do a spot of bird-watching at a new (to us) nature reserve. I need to have a chat with my cleaner first; she is due imminently!



Good morning Linda... they are squirrels. It’s going to sound bad, but I did not want to take these charges! Every year we are overloaded with cat squirrels and they are over populated as it is.. anything this young just requires constant care.. but when Jess stepped up and volunteered, I couldn’t tell her no. This level of responsibility is unusual for her so I’m super proud. 
Have fun bird watching and I’ll be watching for some pics


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Did you put a clock inside that little teddy bear? It is supposed to help babies calm down and relax as it sounds like a heart beat.



No, but she did heat it in the microwave to warm before laying the naked things on it


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies! Wishing all of you a good & productive day.... or just a good one if you prefer [emoji6].


----------



## Maro2Bear

rjamesbeasley said:


> Do you know of the pollination process of figs? Really quite interesting, mind you, it may put you off of figs!



Yes.... here is a good article on how some figs are “pollinated”. - http://mentalfloss.com/article/8534...d-probably-results-you-eating-mummified-wasps

For a long time, there was a great Fig Forum based out of California. Somehow, i recall from those forum days, that most of the fig wasps were only noted in some California grown figs. 

But....for the most part, any remnants of the pollinator are gone by the time a fig is consumed

While we don’t eat the figs in which the female usually lays her eggs, occasionally one makes it into the wrong flower, where it dies having not fulfilled its life’s purpose. Those are the sad little insects we end up consuming.
Don’t worry though—not only are the wasps itsy bitsy, but by the time you’re cutting a fig up to put in your morning yogurt, the bug has been (at least mostly) broken down by an enzyme called ficain.
It’s all really an interesting process.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Cute overload with Heather’s daughter’s charges. What are they again? I can’t find the post.
> 
> Mark’s figs look delicious. When we went to France last summer there was a tree in the garden of the house we rented and we ate a lot!
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to do a spot of bird-watching at a new (to us) nature reserve. I need to have a chat with my cleaner first; she is due imminently!


Your cleaner doesn't fancy a little extra money for a little extra work, does she?
Good morning, Linda, looking forward to some nice bird postcards later!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I completely understand because I’m the same way.. the cost of shipping can’t be but a few dollars.. I would just have to google the best way to cut you a piece... This tree is strong. It was split in half by lightning several years ago and my husband wired it back together. It has since grown back and expanded. I had to cut it back last week!



Like in tort raising, there are some tricks in taking the cuttings, wrapping them to stay moist, and starting the rooting process. Then, maintain moist humid optimum growing (for the roots), then delicate first leaves....

One article... You Tube has a bunch of info too - https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/fruits/figs/fig-propagation.htm

And from my old Forum

http://figs4fun.com/rooting_bag.html

And one on the basics - http://figs4fun.com/basics.html


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Send it via Parcelforce
> I believe they have branches everywhere.


And they select the quickest root.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> It's been a soggy start here but still needed after the dry spell so not complaining.
> Lola is still in bed so just about to get him up for his soak.
> I think we may have to visit the vet again if he doesn't perk up again by Monday, just to be on the safe side.
> Have a good Wednesday and I'll catch you later!
> TTFN


Good afternoon, Lyn! 
Hope that Lola perked up and ate something. 
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> The bedding Merlin has and him in his wild plants feeding place thingy
> View attachment 248344
> View attachment 248345


Hi, James, Merlin looks great! 
Get rid of the straw completely and make sure the soil is soft and moist, then he may be more inclined to dig.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Adam, Sorry did not manage to come back yesterday but I can spend a few minutes today catching up. I hope your Tuesday was a good one and that you get the biggest potatoe on your potatoe run (i.e. if you are doing one.)


Yes, got a pretty large potato, and the local kids had set up an onion stall outside, they ambushed me on my walking by them, so I bought onions there, nice quality and cheaper than the medina, and no distance to carry! 
Marvelous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay, Finally caught up with all the posts that I missed yesterday. I hope that everyone is having an awesome Wednesday. It is only two more days to go then it is Weekend. Yayyyy. Hmmm have you guys cottoned onto the fact that I like weekends yet? if you haven't - I do!!!
> 
> This week has been really busy for me at work but at the same time is going really slowly. I know doesn't make sense, but then again Adam did say that things would not make sense in the CDR in the beginning. So I am just doing my best to go with the theme of the CDR.
> 
> Tomorrow is my eldest's birthday and he is turning 20 years old.  But that is okay because I am still only 29 years old. That is my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Lol Anyway have an awesome Wednesday everyone - NOT see you later


Good afternoon, Carol .
I don't think there's an awful lot of sense in here, no.
Happy birthday to your son for tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wow, that is interesting. Shame that they have to die, in order to procreate. Seems to me that the females have the advantage in that scenario.


Don't they always?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> By the way, @Tidgy's Dad is one message away from 46000 messages!


I am?
Oh, yes, 46,007! That's quite a lot. 
But Yvonne has a mighty 74,328, that's a huge number! WOW!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> And I'm 8 from 100 and some more trophy points! (7 now)


They soon rack up.
Especially in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! Wishing all of you a good & productive day.... or just a good one if you prefer [emoji6].


Yup, a good one will do for me! 
Good morning, Heather, wishing you a good and/or productive day too!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening All
> 
> Not toooo hot, but hot in the upper 80s. The sun has been good for our fig trees and we were able to pick a few today.
> 
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248254
> View attachment 248255
> View attachment 248256
> 
> 
> Due to the heavy rains recently, the insides of our Brown Turkey (pix) are not as juicy red as some of the smaller types. Still quite tasty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 248253



Yummy!!!!
Interesting how fig season varies by region. Our figs (we have Celeste) ripen in early June, and are done by July 1. 
I LUUUURVES me some fresh figs![emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Yummy!!!!
> Interesting how fig season varies by region. Our figs (we have Celeste) ripen in early June, and are done by July 1.
> I LUUUURVES me some fresh figs![emoji173]️



Yes...so much depends on the ta daaaaa - weather, sun, rain! Love Celeste...like sweet drops of nectar.


----------



## Moozillion

rjamesbeasley said:


> Well, a female fig wasp burrows into the fig and in doing so, has her wings removed as it is too tight a fit. She lays her eggs in their and dies, the fig digests the body, then the eggs hatch, the males first, who pollinate the female eggs and dig some tunnels out of the fig before dying also, then the females hatch, crawl out of the escape tunnels and fly away to do the same thing all over again, eww. I assume that the female fig wasp also pollinates the fig somehow but I'm not too sure how that happens, but the interwebs are sure to have the answer!



[emoji33] GOOD LORD!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I wanted to respond but I’d better leaf it alone...



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And they select the quickest root.



I saw that, too! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> The bedding Merlin has and him in his wild plants feeding place thingy
> View attachment 248344
> View attachment 248345



Hi James (is that your name?  )
Both look very small for a big boy like him. He probably wanders off to find, what he thinks, safer corners.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness it is Wednesday for me. Except this week seems to be taking ages.



Ages?  Are you very busy at work this week?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay, Finally caught up with all the posts that I missed yesterday. I hope that everyone is having an awesome Wednesday. It is only two more days to go then it is Weekend. Yayyyy. Hmmm have you guys cottoned onto the fact that I like weekends yet? if you haven't - I do!!!
> 
> This week has been really busy for me at work but at the same time is going really slowly. I know doesn't make sense, but then again Adam did say that things would not make sense in the CDR in the beginning. So I am just doing my best to go with the theme of the CDR.
> 
> Tomorrow is my eldest's birthday and he is turning 20 years old.  But that is okay because I am still only 29 years old. That is my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Lol Anyway have an awesome Wednesday everyone - NOT see you later



Adds up.  Good luck with the birthday. Hope it’s better than having a kiddie party.


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> This is his full enclosure, he isn't in it much, more often in the rest of the garden which I took a photo of a little bit of it here (halfish)
> View attachment 248380
> View attachment 248381



Lovely garden! 
I’d put the nightbox elsewhere, not on the stones. Stones can be too cold. That way also you wouldn’t need a basket to put the substrate in (it’s too high). I used Linda’s thread about her nightbox to create one for one of my torts, but we were in Turkey and didn’t need an extra heat source.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. The garden certainly looks big enough for him. Does he go into the little hutch himself at night or do you put him in there yourself.
> 
> My take on things for Merlin:
> 1.) I would actually cover the hutch fully and put it in between some plants. That way the hutch becomes a night box.
> 2.) I would try and put some heat with a thermostate connected to the night box so that at night it is nice and warm for him.
> 3.) The garden can become his enclosure and for burrowing, unless you don't want him to destroy your garden with holes, In which case I would create an area specifically for him with an area where he can dig and sleep etc. But that hutch unless it is only a sleeping place is not big enough on its own as an exclosure.



Ditto.


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> What kind of heat would you suggest, I know that Hermanns are meant to have cooler nights but especially in spring and autumn and for those British summers . The enclosure is definitely not his only space, basically just a bedroom, joesmum suggested covering the wire mesh with some acyclic, would this be a good idea?





CarolM said:


> Sorry my previous post posted before I had finished typing. I did go back and edit it. But I am not sure about hermann's but I would try and make his sleeping place as close to how they like to sleep as possible. Hopefully Adam or Linda or Lyn or Lena or Bambam or Yvonne can give you further advice, They more than likely know more about Hermanns than I do. But I would definitly Cover the wiring of the hutch, put a coco coir or orchad bark inside it, so that when he is in it he has a bigger space to sleep and it would be warmer for him. Hopefully you can see what I mean by the pic below. But cover both sides, take out the little partition in the middle, take out tray and cover the floor with substrate about 4 or 5 inchs of substrate.
> 
> View attachment 248382



CHE would be the best source of heat. Yes, they can manage cooler nights, but the obvious question is: what happens if the temps drop a lot? Say, below 10C? Does he have an indoor enclosure for colder days? Hermanns come from the mild climate of the Mediterranean and the Balkans, and Merlin may need extra heat to deal with British weather unless you want to risk RI.


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> Sorry auto correct said body hole instead of hidy hole, a body hole would be very wierd!




Well, we all have skeletons in our... garden. !!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.... here is a good article on how some figs are “pollinated”. - http://mentalfloss.com/article/8534...d-probably-results-you-eating-mummified-wasps
> 
> For a long time, there was a great Fig Forum based out of California. Somehow, i recall from those forum days, that most of the fig wasps were only noted in some California grown figs.
> 
> But....for the most part, any remnants of the pollinator are gone by the time a fig is consumed
> 
> While we don’t eat the figs in which the female usually lays her eggs, occasionally one makes it into the wrong flower, where it dies having not fulfilled its life’s purpose. Those are the sad little insects we end up consuming.
> Don’t worry though—not only are the wasps itsy bitsy, but by the time you’re cutting a fig up to put in your morning yogurt, the bug has been (at least mostly) broken down by an enzyme called ficain.
> It’s all really an interesting process.



Just a bit of protein


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello, Everybody!


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates! I’m having a Wonderful Wednesday. Hope everybody else does too!
Just saw a new sign outside our Drunken Penguin bar:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I saw that, too! [emoji6]


Good afternoon, Mooz! 
Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, Everybody!


Good morning, Yvonne! 
Have a nice day, please.


----------



## Bee62

Hi roomies, I just pop in to say hello to you all.
I caught a cold ( got infected by someone  ) but I am recovering. Only a little tired from no good sleep last night.
I have read all posts and I think I am up to date.
Have all a great day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates! I’m having a Wonderful Wednesday. Hope everybody else does too!
> Just saw a new sign outside our Drunken Penguin bar:
> View attachment 248395


Glad you're having a nice day. 
I am. 
Just identified two more fossils. 
Oh, the internet is wonderful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi roomies, I just pop in to say hello to you all.
> I caught a cold ( got infected by someone  ) but I am recovering. Only a little tired from no good sleep last night.
> I have read all posts and I think I am up to date.
> Have all a great day.


Hi, Sabine! 
Get well soon.
Get some sleep. 
I need you well, it's about time we did a night flight again.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Sabine!
> Get well soon.
> Get some sleep.
> I need you well, it's about time we did a night flight again.


Hi Adam. I can sleep when I am dead ....
Yes, a nice night flight would be great.
Until then I have prepared something for you a week ago. I hope you have fun with it and always remenber: ".... all I`m taking is your time...."
For you Adam:


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn!
> Hope that Lola perked up and ate something.
> Enjoy the day.


Hi Adam, Lola is up and about but not eating much. 
He has just tucked into some nice young and fresh dandies but not enough to say he has had a really good meal.
I'm hoping the dandies will start to grow better with the rain we've had but they are slow!
Hope you have a good day too.


----------



## Momof4

Adam, I hope your feeling better today!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You too Lyn. Are you behaving yourself today?


I always behave myself, Carol


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, Lola is up and about but not eating much.
> He has just tucked into some nice young and fresh dandies but not enough to say he has had a really good meal.
> I'm hoping the dandies will start to grow better with the rain we've had but they are slow!
> Hope you have a good day too.


Hi Lyn, tell Lola I would sing him* his* song when he is not eating well.....


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well that sound much more optimisitic. As they have responded to you alot quicker than that PO did. I really hope that they can sort it out pronto. Holding thumbs for you.


Thanks Carol!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I completely understand because I’m the same way.. the cost of shipping can’t be but a few dollars.. I would just have to google the best way to cut you a piece... This tree is strong. It was split in half by lightning several years ago and my husband wired it back together. It has since grown back and expanded. I had to cut it back last week!



Thank you!! When you’re ready let me know. 
No rush either!! I will Google how to take care of it.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lyn,
> Good Morning Lola, Stop fooling around and give your Mom a break. She has enough on her plate without your adding more to it.
> Enjoy your Wednesday Lyn.


Thanks Carol, you too!


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Well, a female fig wasp burrows into the fig and in doing so, has her wings removed as it is too tight a fit. She lays her eggs in their and dies, the fig digests the body, then the eggs hatch, the males first, who pollinate the female eggs and dig some tunnels out of the fig before dying also, then the females hatch, crawl out of the escape tunnels and fly away to do the same thing all over again, eww. I assume that the female fig wasp also pollinates the fig somehow but I'm not too sure how that happens, but the interwebs are sure to have the answer!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda... they are squirrels. It’s going to sound bad, but I did not want to take these charges! Every year we are overloaded with cat squirrels and they are over populated as it is.. anything this young just requires constant care.. but when Jess stepped up and volunteered, I couldn’t tell her no. This level of responsibility is unusual for her so I’m super proud.
> Have fun bird watching and I’ll be watching for some pics



I have never heard of a cat squirrel. Grey squirrels, red squirrels and ground squirrels I can identify. 

What does the adult look like?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your cleaner doesn't fancy a little extra money for a little extra work, does she?
> Good morning, Linda, looking forward to some nice bird postcards later!



Sorry. No postcards  I forgot to take pictures. 

We had a good morning out though. Not a huge range of birds, but that’s the time of year as much as anything.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi roomies, I just pop in to say hello to you all.
> I caught a cold ( got infected by someone  ) but I am recovering. Only a little tired from no good sleep last night.
> I have read all posts and I think I am up to date.
> Have all a great day.



So nice to not see you back, Bee! Get well soon! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> So nice to not see you back, Bee! Get well soon! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Hi Lena. Thank you for your lovely so nice not to see me !
I am sure I am soon well.


----------



## JoesMum

@rjamesbeasley, with respect to the others, we have actually kept a *Testudo* (greek rather than Hermann’s, but the care is broadly the same) *outdoors in the UK* for 47 years!

You should be fine without a heat source in the shelter. 

It would be better placed on bare earth than the patio and I have told you this already. 

I know it is only for nights and therefore the size is fine. 

Joe mostly made his own mind up where to sleep and, pretty frequently, I didn’t agree. The trick to getting them to sleep in your night accommodation with fewer objections is to wait until your tort has cooled down before you move him into it. Do it too early and he’ll want out. Do it at dusk and you have a much better chance of success. 

I think I gave you this link to my thread about outdoor accommodation in the UK, but here it is again
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> Yummy!!!!
> Interesting how fig season varies by region. Our figs (we have Celeste) ripen in early June, and are done by July 1.
> I LUUUURVES me some fresh figs![emoji173]️



I luv that you luuuurves [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates! I’m having a Wonderful Wednesday. Hope everybody else does too!
> Just saw a new sign outside our Drunken Penguin bar:
> View attachment 248395



I just liked this 10 times ))


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!! When you’re ready let me know.
> No rush either!! I will Google how to take care of it.



Message me your address!! I’ll send you a tracking number when I ship it... I will enjoy seeing something good happen to such a strong tree!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Could you post a pic of the full enclosure? I would put substrate (coco coir and or orchad bark) all over those bricks so that the ground is slightly softer for him and he can burrow. If you give him a wider area of substrate to burrow in, it will give him a chance to find the spot that He likes and wants to burrow in.


Trouble is the floor gets wet Carol - if I remember rightly


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I have never heard of a cat squirrel. Grey squirrels, red squirrels and ground squirrels I can identify.
> 
> What does the adult look like?



This is probably what you call the grey squirrel. They are smaller than the fox squirrels (red) and not as pretty


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. The garden certainly looks big enough for him. Does he go into the little hutch himself at night or do you put him in there yourself.
> 
> My take on things for Merlin:
> 1.) I would actually cover the hutch fully and put it in between some plants. That way the hutch becomes a night box.
> 2.) I would try and put some heat with a thermostate connected to the night box so that at night it is nice and warm for him.
> 3.) The garden can become his enclosure and for burrowing, unless you don't want him to destroy your garden with holes, In which case I would create an area specifically for him with an area where he can dig and sleep etc. But that hutch unless it is only a sleeping place is not big enough on its own as an exclosure.


Lovely garden but torts need to be warm to move, feed and digest their food.
Definitely needs heat - even our summers can normally be chilly (day and night) With autumn fast approaching the temps will drop quickly at night.
Linda used to have a dog kennel for Joe with heat so that he had a cosy spot to hide in - as I think she showed you or told you before.
Don't forget -
too cold + humidity/damp = sick tort
right temps + humidity = healthy tort


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> @rjamesbeasley, with respect to the others, we have actually kept a *Testudo* (greek rather than Hermann’s, but the care is broadly the same) *outdoors in the UK* for 47 years!
> 
> You should be fine without a heat source in the shelter.
> 
> It would be better placed on bare earth than the patio and I have told you this already.
> 
> I know it is only for nights and therefore the size is fine.
> 
> Joe mostly made his own mind up where to sleep and, pretty frequently, I didn’t agree. The trick to getting them to sleep in your night accommodation with fewer objections is to wait until your tort has cooled down before you move him into it. Do it too early and he’ll want out. Do it at dusk and you have a much better chance of success.
> 
> I think I gave you this link to my thread about outdoor accommodation in the UK, but here it is again
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/



An afterthought @rjamesbeasley

The night enclosure needs to be somewhere sheltered, not out in the open. It needs to be placed where it is least likely to be rained on or have wind blowing through it


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Definitely needs heat - even our summers can normally be chilly (day and night) With autumn fast approaching the temps will drop quickly at night.
> Linda used to have a dog kennel for Joe with heat so that he had a cosy spot to hide in - as I think she showed you or told you before.
> Don't forget -
> too cold + humidity/damp = sick tort
> right temps + humidity = healthy tort



No it doesn’t need heat! 

It can be cool. He may need additional basking heat to jump start his tort in the morning, but at night the tort should be fine. 

Please guys. You lot are confusing the issue with different species and/or locations


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> In winter he hibernates (he is about seven years old)


Well he won't need heat then!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi roomies, I just pop in to say hello to you all.
> I caught a cold ( got infected by someone  ) but I am recovering. Only a little tired from no good sleep last night.
> I have read all posts and I think I am up to date.
> Have all a great day.


Hope you are feeling better soon Bee - drink plenty and sleep as much as you need.
I always find that's the best way to treat a cold.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam. I can sleep when I am dead ....
> Yes, a nice night flight would be great.
> Until then I have prepared something for you a week ago. I hope you have fun with it and always remenber: ".... all I`m taking is your time...."
> For you Adam:


Even with a cold you sound great Bee!
Another one of my favourites!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam. I can sleep when I am dead ....
> Yes, a nice night flight would be great.
> Until then I have prepared something for you a week ago. I hope you have fun with it and always remenber: ".... all I`m taking is your time...."
> For you Adam:



Thank you so much, Sabine, that is beautiful! 
I shall copy it to file.
I think the dog rather liked it as well
Lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, Lola is up and about but not eating much.
> He has just tucked into some nice young and fresh dandies but not enough to say he has had a really good meal.
> I'm hoping the dandies will start to grow better with the rain we've had but they are slow!
> Hope you have a good day too.


It's a positive step, at least! 
Well done, Lola. 
No dandies here, all burnt to a crisp.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Adam, I hope your feeling better today!


Yes, thank you, Kathy, I feel great! 
Hope you are well also!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I always behave myself, Carol


Ahem.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> No it doesn’t need heat!
> 
> It can be cool. He may need additional basking heat to jump start his tort in the morning, but at night the tort should be fine.
> 
> Please guys. You lot are confusing the issue with different species and/or locations


Ah that's where the heat for Joe came into it - my mistake - with apologies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Sorry. No postcards  I forgot to take pictures.
> 
> We had a good morning out though. Not a huge range of birds, but that’s the time of year as much as anything.





Oh, well, very glad you had a nice morning anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

All quiet on the western front from neighbours but she has pulled everything she had against my little fence away from it.
Making a point about the condition of it no doubt, whilst conveniently forgetting they've had fence panels against the back of it for the last 12 years so no way to maintain it.
I'm assuming the HA has been in touch with her.
Anyway must pop to the shops so see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

Can I suggest we make it CDR rule that Tortoise issues are not discussed in this thread?

Trying to offer advice to relative newbies in this thread is a disaster waiting to happen as people can’t easily see advice previously offered. 

I suggest we direct people to create a thread in the correct forum and then they can alert us to it by posting a link in the CDR. 

With that in mind, @rjamesbeasley I am happy to chat to you in here, but please would you create a thread in the accommodation or Hermanni forums if you need more help


----------



## Momof4

Not what my daughter wanted to see in her room!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Not what my daughter wanted to see in her room!
> View attachment 248411



Yuk! How big is that Scorpion?

In France a few years ago there was quite a large one living in the overflow for the Butler’s Sink in the utility room. I managed to catch it and remove it outside well away from the house * shudders *

We don’t have any native scorpion species in the UK thank goodness. There is a small population of yellow-tailed scorpions living in the wild in Sheerness Docks not far from where I live. They undoubtedly came in on a boat, but the UK weather has ensured they haven’t spread


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I completely understand because I’m the same way.. the cost of shipping can’t be but a few dollars.. I would just have to google the best way to cut you a piece... This tree is strong. It was split in half by lightning several years ago and my husband wired it back together. It has since grown back and expanded. I had to cut it back last week!


Wow. That is a strong tree.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.... here is a good article on how some figs are “pollinated”. - http://mentalfloss.com/article/8534...d-probably-results-you-eating-mummified-wasps
> 
> For a long time, there was a great Fig Forum based out of California. Somehow, i recall from those forum days, that most of the fig wasps were only noted in some California grown figs.
> 
> But....for the most part, any remnants of the pollinator are gone by the time a fig is consumed
> 
> While we don’t eat the figs in which the female usually lays her eggs, occasionally one makes it into the wrong flower, where it dies having not fulfilled its life’s purpose. Those are the sad little insects we end up consuming.
> Don’t worry though—not only are the wasps itsy bitsy, but by the time you’re cutting a fig up to put in your morning yogurt, the bug has been (at least mostly) broken down by an enzyme called ficain.
> It’s all really an interesting process.


It most certainly is.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, got a pretty large potato, and the local kids had set up an onion stall outside, they ambushed me on my walking by them, so I bought onions there, nice quality and cheaper than the medina, and no distance to carry!
> Marvelous.


Awesome. Clever kids.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Carol .
> I don't think there's an awful lot of sense in here, no.
> Happy birthday to your son for tomorrow.


Thank you Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't they always?


No not always. And alot of the time not for human females.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am?
> Oh, yes, 46,007! That's quite a lot.
> But Yvonne has a mighty 74,328, that's a huge number! WOW!


That is huge. Well done Yvonne.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Yuk! How big is that Scorpion?
> 
> In France a few years ago there was quite a large one living in the overflow for the Butler’s Sink in the utility room. I managed to catch it and remove it outside well away from the house * shudders *
> 
> We don’t have any native scorpion species in the UK thank goodness. There is a small population of yellow-tailed scorpions living in the wild in Sheerness Docks not far from where I live. They undoubtedly came in on a boat, but the UK weather has ensured they haven’t spread



It’s super super tiny! Like just born tiny!
She is not happy and then 5 minutes later she found a pincher bug. 

I guess scorpions can have 100 babies!! 

I told my husband we need to get her baseboards up. We haven’t done it since we redid her room. 

Who knows how it got in. I’m not thrilled either!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Adds up.  Good luck with the birthday. Hope it’s better than having a kiddie party.


Shame. He is writing a test tomorrow so will only be finishing at 8pm. And he also has two assignments he has to complete. So won't be much celebrating.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, Everybody!


Hi ya Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates! I’m having a Wonderful Wednesday. Hope everybody else does too!
> Just saw a new sign outside our Drunken Penguin bar:
> View attachment 248395


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi roomies, I just pop in to say hello to you all.
> I caught a cold ( got infected by someone  ) but I am recovering. Only a little tired from no good sleep last night.
> I have read all posts and I think I am up to date.
> Have all a great day.


Oh shame Sabine. Get better soon. Also a little advise it is better after catching a cold you should let it go again so that it can be free.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Sabine!
> Get well soon.
> Get some sleep.
> I need you well, it's about time we did a night flight again.


Oh no. You may not make it back this time. !!![emoji32] [emoji32] [emoji32] [emoji32]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam. I can sleep when I am dead ....
> Yes, a nice night flight would be great.
> Until then I have prepared something for you a week ago. I hope you have fun with it and always remenber: ".... all I`m taking is your time...."
> For you Adam:


I so wish I had a beautiful voice like yours. That was beautiful and I totally enjoyed it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I always behave myself, Carol


Where is the fun that?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No it doesn’t need heat!
> 
> It can be cool. He may need additional basking heat to jump start his tort in the morning, but at night the tort should be fine.
> 
> Please guys. You lot are confusing the issue with different species and/or locations


That is why I mentioned that he should check with all of you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you so much, Sabine, that is beautiful!
> I shall copy it to file.
> I think the dog rather liked it as well
> Lovely.


You have a dog?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Not what my daughter wanted to see in her room!
> View attachment 248411


OMW. I wouldn't either.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yuk! How big is that Scorpion?
> 
> In France a few years ago there was quite a large one living in the overflow for the Butler’s Sink in the utility room. I managed to catch it and remove it outside well away from the house * shudders *
> 
> We don’t have any native scorpion species in the UK thank goodness. There is a small population of yellow-tailed scorpions living in the wild in Sheerness Docks not far from where I live. They undoubtedly came in on a boat, but the UK weather has ensured they haven’t spread


Scary!!.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Can I suggest we make it CDR rule that Tortoise issues are not discussed in this thread?
> 
> Trying to offer advice to relative newbies in this thread is a disaster waiting to happen as people can’t easily see advice previously offered.
> 
> I suggest we direct people to create a thread in the correct forum and then they can alert us to it by posting a link in the CDR.
> 
> With that in mind, @rjamesbeasley I am happy to chat to you in here, but please would you create a thread in the accommodation or Hermanni forums if you need more help


Hmm. I like to sometimes ask a question in here as i feel much more comfortable in here.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon Bee - drink plenty and sleep as much as you need.
> I always find that's the best way to treat a cold.


Hello Lyn, what should I drink to your opinion? Some bottle of wine or beer ? Gin or Vodka ?
No, only a joke. No alcohol for me. I like water and milk. Sleep is good too. Maybe tonight I can sleep better than the last night.
Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s super super tiny! Like just born tiny!
> She is not happy and then 5 minutes later she found a pincher bug.
> 
> I guess scorpions can have 100 babies!!
> 
> I told my husband we need to get her baseboards up. We haven’t done it since we redid her room.
> 
> Who knows how it got in. I’m not thrilled either!


Aren't the tiny ones dangerous?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Even with a cold you sound great Bee!
> Another one of my favourites!


Thank you very much Lyn, but I recorded the song before I got the cold.


----------



## CarolM

Well okay then. All caught up again.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Do you live on a farm.It certainly sounds like you do.


Not as much of a farm as I would like. We don't have any livestock but we grow a lot of veggies and have several fruit trees that we planted that aren't big enough to produce yet.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you so much, Sabine, that is beautiful!
> I shall copy it to file.
> I think the dog rather liked it as well
> Lovely.


I am glad it pleases you.
My cats and dogs are used to that I sing. Sometimes they try to sing with me ...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Not as much of a farm as I would like. We don't have any livestock but we grow a lot of veggies and have several fruit trees that we planted that aren't big enough to produce yet.


That is awesome.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Not what my daughter wanted to see in her room!
> View attachment 248411


No one wants them in the house, I think .


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh shame Sabine. Get better soon. Also a little advise it is better after catching a cold you should let it go again so that it can be free.


That is a good advice Carol ! I was never thinking about it ! Yes, I let the nasty cold free and it will not annoy me any longer !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is a good advice Carol ! I was never thinking about it ! Yes, I let the nasty cold free and it will not annoy me any longer !


Thats the way to go. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Not what my daughter wanted to see in her room!
> View attachment 248411



Wow! Non here....!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> You have a dog?


He was talking about Sabine's dog laying in the background.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, Sabine! That was beautiful. I love listening to you sing.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> He was talking about Sabine's dog laying in the background.


Oh lol. I didn't see that.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, Sabine! That was beautiful. I love listening to you sing.


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Good Night Ladies and Gentlemen and torts, cats and dogs. Sleep tight, sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Night Ladies and Gentlemen and torts, cats and dogs. Sleep tight, sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite.


Sheesh! I haven't even had lunch yet and you're already going to bed? Oh well...pleasant dreams!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No it doesn’t need heat!
> 
> It can be cool. He may need additional basking heat to jump start his tort in the morning, but at night the tort should be fine.
> 
> Please guys. You lot are confusing the issue with different species and/or locations



Sorry! 
@rjamesbeasley, listen to Linda. She knows a thing, or three[emoji6], about keeping a Testudo in the UK.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Can I suggest we make it CDR rule that Tortoise issues are not discussed in this thread?
> 
> Trying to offer advice to relative newbies in this thread is a disaster waiting to happen as people can’t easily see advice previously offered.
> 
> I suggest we direct people to create a thread in the correct forum and then they can alert us to it by posting a link in the CDR.
> 
> With that in mind, @rjamesbeasley I am happy to chat to you in here, but please would you create a thread in the accommodation or Hermanni forums if you need more help



Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Not what my daughter wanted to see in her room!
> View attachment 248411



!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn, what should I drink to your opinion? Some bottle of wine or beer ? Gin or Vodka ?
> No, only a joke. No alcohol for me. I like water and milk. Sleep is good too. Maybe tonight I can sleep better than the last night.
> Thank you.



The best medicine!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Can I suggest we make it CDR rule that Tortoise issues are not discussed in this thread?
> 
> Trying to offer advice to relative newbies in this thread is a disaster waiting to happen as people can’t easily see advice previously offered.
> 
> I suggest we direct people to create a thread in the correct forum and then they can alert us to it by posting a link in the CDR.
> 
> With that in mind, @rjamesbeasley I am happy to chat to you in here, but please would you create a thread in the accommodation or Hermanni forums if you need more help


Good idea


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Not what my daughter wanted to see in her room!
> View attachment 248411


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> All quiet on the western front from neighbours but she has pulled everything she had against my little fence away from it.
> Making a point about the condition of it no doubt, whilst conveniently forgetting they've had fence panels against the back of it for the last 12 years so no way to maintain it.
> I'm assuming the HA has been in touch with her.
> Anyway must pop to the shops so see you all later.


Sounds sort of positive. 
I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Can I suggest we make it CDR rule that Tortoise issues are not discussed in this thread?
> 
> Trying to offer advice to relative newbies in this thread is a disaster waiting to happen as people can’t easily see advice previously offered.
> 
> I suggest we direct people to create a thread in the correct forum and then they can alert us to it by posting a link in the CDR.
> 
> With that in mind, @rjamesbeasley I am happy to chat to you in here, but please would you create a thread in the accommodation or Hermanni forums if you need more help


I don't know. 
I agree that we should probably advise newbies to seek help elsewhere, but I still think it's great that we share photos and problems we encounter with our own tortoises here in the Cold Dark Room. 
I certainly don't want to be searching all over the forum for updates on Lola, Jacques, Tidgy etc, they're a part of the Cold Dark Room family, as is James now. 
And sometimes newbies come to the Cold Dark Room seeking help because it's the only place that seems active. 
I will still continue to give out advice if i can, but will recommend they make their own thread. 
I really don't want to start laying down rules for the Cold Dark Room, (other than the Forum rules)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Yuk! How big is that Scorpion?
> 
> In France a few years ago there was quite a large one living in the overflow for the Butler’s Sink in the utility room. I managed to catch it and remove it outside well away from the house * shudders *
> 
> We don’t have any native scorpion species in the UK thank goodness. There is a small population of yellow-tailed scorpions living in the wild in Sheerness Docks not far from where I live. They undoubtedly came in on a boat, but the UK weather has ensured they haven’t spread


We get lots here! Many species.
But in the countryside, not usually in the cities. 
They kill a few people every year, but I find them fascinating. 
Most species aren't very harmful, but there are a few you learn about that are!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Awesome. Clever kids.


They sold lots today, bless 'em. 
They come from poor families and with the Eid coming up, every penny helps. 
I love industrious kids and private enterprise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh no. You may not make it back this time. !!![emoji32] [emoji32] [emoji32] [emoji32]


No exploring. 
I plan on staying within known parameters and just having some fun. 
It's too hot for woollen pants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You have a dog?


No, the dog in the background of Sabine's video, lying in the doorway. 
Dogs do occur here, mainly as guard dogs, but are generally frowned upon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am glad it pleases you.
> My cats and dogs are used to that I sing. Sometimes they try to sing with me ...


Tidgy stretches when i sing to her!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Night Ladies and Gentlemen and torts, cats and dogs. Sleep tight, sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite.


Nod da, Carol! 
Have lovely dreams of lovely places and lovely people with lovely animals. 
And cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> I agree that we should probably advise newbies to seek help elsewhere, but I still think it's great that we share photos and problems we encounter with our own tortoises here in the Cold Dark Room.
> I certainly don't want to be searching all over the forum for updates on Lola, Jacques, Tidgy etc, they're a part of the Cold Dark Room family, as is James now.
> And sometimes newbies come to the Cold Dark Room seeking help because it's the only place that seems active.
> I will still continue to give out advice if i can, but will recommend they make their own thread.
> I really don't want to start laying down rules for the Cold Dark Room, (other than the Forum rules)



I didn’t really mean a hard a fast no talking torts rule. It’s just that James’ questions illustrated so beautifully how these things can quickly become confused in a busy thread like this. James had advice earlier that he was following which then got confused and conflicted because people couldn’t quickly recap the whole story. 

It’s as much my fault as anyone. If I had supported him to post his own thread originally then it wouldn’t have happened. 

And Bea gives us news on Jacques but the issues with her illness are discussed in another thread.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, Sabine! That was beautiful. I love listening to you sing.


Thank you very much Yvonne. When I don`t loose suddenly my voice and I am not deleted to TFO I feared that you will hear me singing every now and then.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Me too.


THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Night Ladies and Gentlemen and torts, cats and dogs. Sleep tight, sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite.


Good night Carol. Sleep well !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy stretches when i sing to her!


Good girl. She knows what` good for her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I didn’t really mean a hard a fast no talking torts rule. It’s just that James’ questions illustrated so beautifully how these things can quickly become confused in a busy thread like this. James had advice earlier that he was following which then got confused and conflicted because people couldn’t quickly recap the whole story.
> 
> It’s as much my fault as anyone. If I had supported him to post his own thread originally then it wouldn’t have happened.
> 
> And Bea gives us news on Jacques but the issues with her illness are discussed in another thread.


I get your point, and do agree that it would be wise to encourage posting elsewhere where that is practicable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good girl. She knows what` good for her.


Of, course! 
Very smart tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nighty, night, Roommates! 
Sleep well and not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nod da, Carol!
> Have lovely dreams of lovely places and lovely people with lovely animals.
> And cheese.


[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I haven't even had lunch yet and you're already going to bed? Oh well...pleasant dreams!


And I bet you are now sleeping while I am starting my day.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> I agree that we should probably advise newbies to seek help elsewhere, but I still think it's great that we share photos and problems we encounter with our own tortoises here in the Cold Dark Room.
> I certainly don't want to be searching all over the forum for updates on Lola, Jacques, Tidgy etc, they're a part of the Cold Dark Room family, as is James now.
> And sometimes newbies come to the Cold Dark Room seeking help because it's the only place that seems active.
> I will still continue to give out advice if i can, but will recommend they make their own thread.
> I really don't want to start laying down rules for the Cold Dark Room, (other than the Forum rules)


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They sold lots today, bless 'em.
> They come from poor families and with the Eid coming up, every penny helps.
> I love industrious kids and private enterprise!


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty, night, Roommates!
> Sleep well and not see you all tomorrow!


Night night Adam. Not see you later.


----------



## CarolM

Well that didn't take long to catch up. It must be coming up to the end of the week. [emoji16]
Hope everyone has an awesome Thursday.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Well that didn't take long to catch up. It must be coming up to the end of the week. [emoji16]
> Hope everyone has an awesome Thursday.


I'm here! Your not alone in the dark[emoji12] 
I'm enjoying sitting back and relaxing for a bit before hubby gets home and going to bed.
I hope your day goes well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm here! Your not alone in the dark[emoji12]
> I'm enjoying sitting back and relaxing for a bit before hubby gets home and going to bed.
> I hope your day goes well.


That is the best part of the day, when you can sit and just relax before the end of it. Good Evening Bambam.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Adam. I can sleep when I am dead ....
> Yes, a nice night flight would be great.
> Until then I have prepared something for you a week ago. I hope you have fun with it and always remenber: ".... all I`m taking is your time...."
> For you Adam:



Just listened to this! Beautiful. That dog was having some sweet dreams. 
Hope you’re feeling better, Sabine! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Cloudy skies today, but it’s warm. I started selling off some of daughter’s toys under the counter. It’s still a while before we move, but when the day comes I don’t want to have too much stuff on my hands. I’m also planning to donate my EUR Size 36/Size S clothes. I was hoping I’d lose enough weight to be able to wear them again, but it looks like it’s not going to happen.   Hope everyone has a great day today! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Do any of these look interesting, Adam? It’s not terribly far from us, so I might take daughter on an outing there. Fossils are fascinating. (Probably even more so if you do know what you’re looking at. [emoji23])


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Cloudy skies today, but it’s warm. I started selling off some of daughter’s toys under the counter. It’s still a while before we move, but when the day comes I don’t want to have too much stuff on my hands. I’m also planning to donate my EUR Size 36/Size S clothes. I was hoping I’d lose enough weight to be able to wear them again, but it looks like it’s not going to happen.   Hope everyone has a great day today! [emoji173]️


Good Plan,
And I know how you feel. I finally faced facts and did that towards the end of last year. Sometimes it is hard to let go of who we think we are and accept who we actually are. Well done Lena.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.

Up early to hit the calm waters AND before the heat and temps get too oppressive again.

I see Adam has an event today to attend...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 248497
> 
> Do any of these look interesting, Adam? It’s not terribly far from us, so I might take daughter on an outing there. Fossils are fascinating. (Probably even more so if you do know what you’re looking at. [emoji23])


They are quite cool and they look like these ones.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Up early to hit the calm waters AND before the heat and temps get too oppressive again.
> 
> I see Adam has an event today to attend...
> 
> View attachment 248498


Is that why he said Good night early last night?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's cloudy here too today. It's a chores day today... not that we didn't get a load done yesterday too. We cleared the house gutters, cut the grass (well the 30% that has grown back - the rest is still brown) and did a load of other garden work. Today's ironing has ben done and nkw the aquarium needs cleaning and JoesDad and I are packing for our next trip to the land of cheese and wine  I must write a list! Have a good day everyone


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's cloudy here too today. It's a chores day today... not that we didn't get a load done yesterday too. We cleared the house gutters, cut the grass (well the 30% that has grown back - the rest is still brown) and did a load of other garden work. Today's ironing has ben done and nkw the aquarium needs cleaning and JoesDad and I are packing for our next trip to the land of cheese and wine  I must write a list! Have a good day everyone


Seems like all over is a little overcast. We are also overcast, except we have the wind as well. 
Sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you. Good luck.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Shame. He is writing a test tomorrow so will only be finishing at 8pm. And he also has two assignments he has to complete. So won't be much celebrating.


Happy birthday to your son Carol.
Shame about the work but there's always the weekend coming up - hopefully he'll be able to celebrate a little then.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn, what should I drink to your opinion? Some bottle of wine or beer ? Gin or Vodka ?
> No, only a joke. No alcohol for me. I like water and milk. Sleep is good too. Maybe tonight I can sleep better than the last night.
> Thank you.


I wouldn't recommend alcohol Bee, although a port and brandy seems to help.
It doesn't cure a cold but it helps you forget you have one!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Lyn, but I recorded the song before I got the cold.


That explains the clear voice it then!
When I have a cold I sound like I'm underwater


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds sort of positive.
> I think.


I'm not sure either - I'll know she'll have some retaliation up her sleeve.
She has made sure I can't park outside my own house since Monday but hey ho!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know.
> I agree that we should probably advise newbies to seek help elsewhere, but I still think it's great that we share photos and problems we encounter with our own tortoises here in the Cold Dark Room.
> I certainly don't want to be searching all over the forum for updates on Lola, Jacques, Tidgy etc, they're a part of the Cold Dark Room family, as is James now.
> And sometimes newbies come to the Cold Dark Room seeking help because it's the only place that seems active.
> I will still continue to give out advice if i can, but will recommend they make their own thread.
> I really don't want to start laying down rules for the Cold Dark Room, (other than the Forum rules)


There is that I suppose. 
I don't mind either way. 
Maybe everyone just make sure they have read all connected posts before giving out advice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy stretches when i sing to her!


....and Lola!
When I sing to him that is - not you!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all. The sun is shining here but it's quite cool and breezy too so ideal weather for me.
Hope everyone is well and having a good day.
I'm just off to the recycling centre (aka the tip) - what a glamorous life I lead!
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Cloudy skies today, but it’s warm. I started selling off some of daughter’s toys under the counter. It’s still a while before we move, but when the day comes I don’t want to have too much stuff on my hands. I’m also planning to donate my EUR Size 36/Size S clothes. I was hoping I’d lose enough weight to be able to wear them again, but it looks like it’s not going to happen.   Hope everyone has a great day today! [emoji173]️


Good afternoon, Lena! 
Sell all the toys!





The clothes are about my size, so you could donate them to me! 
Have a splendid day.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all. The sun is shining here but it's quite cool and breezy too so ideal weather for me.
> Hope everyone is well and having a good day.
> I'm just off to the recycling centre (aka the tip) - what a glamorous life I lead!
> TTFN


Ah, so you have the sunshine. It's persisting it down here. Very soggy! The garden will love it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 248497
> 
> Do any of these look interesting, Adam? It’s not terribly far from us, so I might take daughter on an outing there. Fossils are fascinating. (Probably even more so if you do know what you’re looking at. [emoji23])


I don't know the geology of your area, or Denmark at all, really, but those look like Upper Cretaceous specimens from the chalk or flints and cherts or the same age, 110 million years old or so at a guess. Most of them are heart urchins, something like _Micraster,_ I should think, and the three on the right are parts of belemnite guards. Worth a look, you may even get lucky and find some ammonites and shark's teeth.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Up early to hit the calm waters AND before the heat and temps get too oppressive again.
> 
> I see Adam has an event today to attend...
> 
> View attachment 248498


I've always rather liked Madonna (but not as an actress) , but she's usually hanging out in Marrakech which is a bit far from me.
Still, she might visit for couscous, I suppose. 
Good morning, Mark, have fun!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> They are quite cool and they look like these ones.


Nearly.
Those are the tests of modern regular sea-urchins.


When they die, usually all the spines fall out and you're left with what you posted.
The heart urchins are a different, largely soft-spined group which sometimes burrow just under the surface of the sea floor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's cloudy here too today. It's a chores day today... not that we didn't get a load done yesterday too. We cleared the house gutters, cut the grass (well the 30% that has grown back - the rest is still brown) and did a load of other garden work. Today's ironing has ben done and nkw the aquarium needs cleaning and JoesDad and I are packing for our next trip to the land of cheese and wine  I must write a list! Have a good day everyone


Cheese! 
Good afternoon, Linda. 
I have housework today too, plus a couple of lessons. 
Hey ho!


----------



## Dipa

Good evening lovelies.....[emoji171]


----------



## JoesMum

Dipa said:


> Good evening lovelies.....[emoji171]


Hello Dipa! How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure either - I'll know she'll have some retaliation up her sleeve.
> She has made sure I can't park outside my own house since Monday but hey ho!


Hmmm.
Lovely lady.
Good afternoon, Lyn, hope your day is good so far!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dipa said:


> Good evening lovelies.....[emoji171]


Good evening, Dipa, long time, no see! 
Hope you are well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is that why he said Good night early last night?



Good catch!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Just listened to this! Beautiful. That dog was having some sweet dreams.
> Hope you’re feeling better, Sabine! [emoji173]️


Hello Lena. I am feeling good today. I followed Carol`s advice and let the cold free. It vanished into the dark. I hope the cold will not find another roommate to live with.
Thank you for enjoying my singing.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Cloudy skies today, but it’s warm. I started selling off some of daughter’s toys under the counter. It’s still a while before we move, but when the day comes I don’t want to have too much stuff on my hands. I’m also planning to donate my EUR Size 36/Size S clothes. I was hoping I’d lose enough weight to be able to wear them again, but it looks like it’s not going to happen.   Hope everyone has a great day today! [emoji173]️


In Germany it is sunny and warm again ( 30 C ) and the next days it could be hot. But I am very glad that we don`t have temps like for example South California. Heat near or more than 40 C would definitely kill me !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 248497
> 
> Do any of these look interesting, Adam? It’s not terribly far from us, so I might take daughter on an outing there. Fossils are fascinating. (Probably even more so if you do know what you’re looking at. [emoji23])


Do you start a fossil collection of your own ???


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Plan,
> And I know how you feel. I finally faced facts and did that towards the end of last year. Sometimes it is hard to let go of who we think we are and accept who we actually are. Well done Lena.


Well said Carol and welcome to the club. We have to accept what we are. That is not hard to do. I am at the age that I can say I don`t have to look like a young girl `cause I am not a young girl any longer. I am what I am.
I don`t want to please men with my outfit or body. When a man cannot see the beauty inside of me he can go. I don`t need men or women that think that the only important thing is beauty and less weight.
I wrote it some weeks ago: Real beauty is what we carry inside of us and you Carol and Lena have a lot of this beauty. 
To be warm hearted is much more worth than a "well shaped" body. We have a lot more of roommates here with a warm heart and beauty inside and I am proud to know them.
What has Frankie said: I did it my way !
Let`s do it our way ! 
I love you all my roomies.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Up early to hit the calm waters AND before the heat and temps get too oppressive again.
> 
> I see Adam has an event today to attend...
> 
> View attachment 248498


Have a nice day with ( on ) your calm waters


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's cloudy here too today. It's a chores day today... not that we didn't get a load done yesterday too. We cleared the house gutters, cut the grass (well the 30% that has grown back - the rest is still brown) and did a load of other garden work. Today's ironing has ben done and nkw the aquarium needs cleaning and JoesDad and I are packing for our next trip to the land of cheese and wine  I must write a list! Have a good day everyone


Have a good day too !
Frankreich ... Frankreich...


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I wouldn't recommend alcohol Bee, although a port and brandy seems to help.
> It doesn't cure a cold but it helps you forget you have one!!


....... and the next day the bad headaches will remind me that I have a cold and a hangover too ..... Oh no, no alcohol for me


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That explains the clear voice it then!
> When I have a cold I sound like I'm underwater


Moo


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena. I am feeling good today. I followed Carol`s advice and let the cold free. It vanished into the dark. I hope the cold will not find another roommate to live with.
> Thank you for enjoying my singing.



I am so glad your cold has been allowed back in the wild. They’re not good company at home. 

I hope you will be back in good voice soon. x


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all. The sun is shining here but it's quite cool and breezy too so ideal weather for me.
> Hope everyone is well and having a good day.
> I'm just off to the recycling centre (aka the tip) - what a glamorous life I lead!
> TTFN


Have a very nice trip and day !


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm off to run errands (but buying more than one potato!).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Well said Carol and welcome to the club. We have to accept what we are. That is not hard to do. I am at the age that I can say I don`t have to look like a young girl `cause I am not a young girl any longer. I am what I am.
> I don`t want to please men with my outfit or body. When a man cannot see the beauty inside of me he can go. I don`t need men or women that think that the only important thing is beauty and less weight.
> I wrote it some weeks ago: Real beauty is what we carry inside of us and you Carol and Lena have a lot of this beauty.
> To be warm hearted is much more worth than a "well shaped" body. We have a lot more of roommates here with a warm heart and beauty inside and I am proud to know them.
> What has Frankie said: I did it my way !
> Let`s do it our way !
> I love you all my roomies.


So I'm not included in the beauty inside bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off to run errands (but buying more than one potato!).


Heavy, heavy, oh, so heavy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am so glad your cold has been allowed back in the wild. They’re not good company at home.
> 
> I hope you will be back in good voice soon. x


Hello Linda. No cold should be kept longer than a week in captivity. I know ....
Thank you very much, my voice is back. I`ve tried yesterday evening to sing and it was possible. I know there is a song ( for you ) on my "to do" list, but it causes me a little problem. Your 3 choosen songs are not ones that I usually sing. Sorry.
Would a accept a substitute ? A surprise substitute ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I'm not included in the beauty inside bit.


Why not ? I wrote that most all of our roommates have the beauty inside.
You definitely too.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off to run errands (but buying more than one potato!).


Buying a truck full of lettuce ?
G`day Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ah, so you have the sunshine. It's persisting it down here. Very soggy! The garden will love it


It's been lovely drying weather here.


----------



## Lyn W

RIP Aretha Franklin


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've always rather liked Madonna (but not as an actress) , but she's usually hanging out in Marrakech which is a bit far from me.
> Still, she might visit for couscous, I suppose.
> Good morning, Mark, have fun!


What? You've not been invited to her birthday bash?
If she turned up I wouldn't give her couscous or even a potato!


----------



## Lyn W

Dipa said:


> Good evening lovelies.....[emoji171]


Hi Dipa, hope you are well?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> RIP Aretha Franklin


RIP 
A great voice is silenced forever.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> It's been lovely drying weather here.


Here too.
Wet clothes are dry within an hour.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> RIP
> A great voice is silenced forever.


Sadly yes  and a very powerful voice too.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Here too.
> Wet clothes are dry within an hour.


Hi Bee hope you are having a good day.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. No cold should be kept longer than a week in captivity. I know ....
> Thank you very much, my voice is back. I`ve tried yesterday evening to sing and it was possible. I know there is a song ( for you ) on my "to do" list, but it causes me a little problem. Your 3 choosen songs are not ones that I usually sing. Sorry.
> Would a accept a substitute ? A surprise substitute ?



I love surprises... or save mine until Christmas - Stille nacht


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bee hope you are having a good day.


Hi Lyn, I am doing my very best to have one
Chatting in the CDR is important for having a good day.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I love surprises... or save mine until Christmas - Stille nacht


REALLY ??? Stille Nacht, sung in German ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't know the geology of your area, or Denmark at all, really, but those look like Upper Cretaceous specimens from the chalk or flints and cherts or the same age, 110 million years old or so at a guess. Most of them are heart urchins, something like _Micraster,_ I should think, and the three on the right are parts of belemnite guards. Worth a look, you may even get lucky and find some ammonites and shark's teeth.



Thank you, Adam! Might be nice to check it out.


----------



## Kristoff

Dipa said:


> Good evening lovelies.....[emoji171]



Hello Dipa!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure either - I'll know she'll have some retaliation up her sleeve.
> She has made sure I can't park outside my own house since Monday but hey ho!



Oh dear.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Do you start a fossil collection of your own ???



Not yet, but it’s tempting!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> REALLY ??? Stille Nacht, sung in German ?


It is one of my favourite Christmas carols sung in English or German. The German version always sounds better to me


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Well said Carol and welcome to the club. We have to accept what we are. That is not hard to do. I am at the age that I can say I don`t have to look like a young girl `cause I am not a young girl any longer. I am what I am.
> I don`t want to please men with my outfit or body. When a man cannot see the beauty inside of me he can go. I don`t need men or women that think that the only important thing is beauty and less weight.
> I wrote it some weeks ago: Real beauty is what we carry inside of us and you Carol and Lena have a lot of this beauty.
> To be warm hearted is much more worth than a "well shaped" body. We have a lot more of roommates here with a warm heart and beauty inside and I am proud to know them.
> What has Frankie said: I did it my way !
> Let`s do it our way !
> I love you all my roomies.



Thank you, beautiful! We have a saying in Russian which is a little hard to translate: “There has to be a lot of a good person” (good has to be big). And I’m getting better and better.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I'm not included in the beauty inside bit.



You don’t need the pep talk  [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It is one of my favourite Christmas carols sung in English or German. The German version always sounds better to me


GREAT ! That is a wish I could fullfill. I like the English lyrics too. It is your choice.
I like your "substitute". We have a "deal".


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> RIP Aretha Franklin



 Saw that a little earlier. RIP


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I love surprises... or save mine until Christmas - Stille nacht





Bee62 said:


> REALLY ??? Stille Nacht, sung in German ?



I personally prefer “O Tannenbaum”


----------



## Kristoff

Caught up now. Daughter had a friend over, so I’ve been on and off reading the posts. We shipped the friend off at last. Now, a few minutes of peace, and then I’m cooking fish for dinner.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off to run errands (but buying more than one potato!).



But it’s not Friday!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I personally prefer “O Tannenbaum”


Hi Lena, I make a list for Christmas songs and "Oh Tannenbaum" will be one of them. It`ll be for you.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> But it’s not Friday!!


When pets are hungry you have to drive every day to buy food.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena, I make a list for Christmas songs and "Oh Tannenbaum" will be one of them. It`ll be for you.



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️


My pleasure.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I personally prefer “O Tannenbaum”


The tune was stolen by the Labour Party (a political party) in the UK and called The Red Flag. As everyone thinks of the latter when they hear the music, it isn't widely sung at Christmas in the UK these days


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I personally prefer “O Tannenbaum”


Is that the original german version of 'O Christmas tree' ?
I like that too.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Is that the original german version of 'O Christmas tree' ?
> I like that too.


Yes, that's right


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Afternoon/Evening...

Back from my early morning adventure. No singing or fossils or shopping along the way....but I did get out early enough to catch the sun’s early rays on the harbor. I won’t bore you all with tooo many pix (at once), I’ll just scatter them like the sun. Ogh, 4 or 5 eagles spotted, a deer, heron, snowy egrets, ducks and geese too.

*Early at the Wharf*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> RIP Aretha Franklin


RIP


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> What? You've not been invited to her birthday bash?
> If she turned up I wouldn't give her couscous or even a potato!


I expect the invite was lost in the post.
Or the neighbours ate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn, I am doing my very best to have one
> Chatting in the CDR is important for having a good day.


Just finished my 2nd lesson! 
Time for a chatty chat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It is one of my favourite Christmas carols sung in English or German. The German version always sounds better to me


Not the Alvin and The Chipmunks version?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You don’t need the pep talk  [emoji173]️


Indeed not. 
Life's Good! 
And so am I.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon/Evening...
> 
> Back from my early morning adventure. No singing or fossils or shopping along the way....but I did get out early enough to catch the sun’s early rays on the harbor. I won’t bore you all with tooo many pix (at once), I’ll just scatter them like the sun. Ogh, 4 or 5 eagles spotted, a deer, heron, snowy egrets, ducks and geese too.
> 
> *Early at the Wharf*
> 
> View attachment 248527


Very nice indeed. 
Can't see the birds, though.
Guess they're all in the distance.
Or on the boats.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maryland Crabbers, out earlier than me....


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon/Evening...
> 
> Back from my early morning adventure. No singing or fossils or shopping along the way....but I did get out early enough to catch the sun’s early rays on the harbor. I won’t bore you all with tooo many pix (at once), I’ll just scatter them like the sun. Ogh, 4 or 5 eagles spotted, a deer, heron, snowy egrets, ducks and geese too.
> 
> *Early at the Wharf*
> 
> View attachment 248527



Beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon/Evening...
> 
> Back from my early morning adventure. No singing or fossils or shopping along the way....but I did get out early enough to catch the sun’s early rays on the harbor. I won’t bore you all with tooo many pix (at once), I’ll just scatter them like the sun. Ogh, 4 or 5 eagles spotted, a deer, heron, snowy egrets, ducks and geese too.
> 
> *Early at the Wharf*
> 
> View attachment 248527



Beautiful. What did you do earlier in your career that you now surround yourself with all that peaceful beauty?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect the invite was lost in the post.
> Or the neighbours ate it.



I hear one of the mail donkeys in Morocco has been eating the post occasionally...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy birthday to your son Carol.
> Shame about the work but there's always the weekend coming up - hopefully he'll be able to celebrate a little then.


Thank you Lyn.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not the Alvin and The Chipmunks version?



I was about to ask about that version (never heard of it) but your  tells me I shouldn’t


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed not.
> Life's Good!
> And so am I.



You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ah, so you have the sunshine. It's persisting it down here. Very soggy! The garden will love it


Yay. Free water for the garden.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nearly.
> Those are the tests of modern regular sea-urchins.
> View attachment 248505
> 
> When they die, usually all the spines fall out and you're left with what you posted.
> The heart urchins are a different, largely soft-spined group which sometimes burrow just under the surface of the sea floor.


Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese!
> Good afternoon, Linda.
> I have housework today too, plus a couple of lessons.
> Hey ho!


Don't hurt your back again.


----------



## CarolM

Dipa said:


> Good evening lovelies.....[emoji171]


Hi Dipa

Nice to not see you in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena. I am feeling good today. I followed Carol`s advice and let the cold free. It vanished into the dark. I hope the cold will not find another roommate to live with.
> Thank you for enjoying my singing.


Very glad to hear that you are feeling better Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Well said Carol and welcome to the club. We have to accept what we are. That is not hard to do. I am at the age that I can say I don`t have to look like a young girl `cause I am not a young girl any longer. I am what I am.
> I don`t want to please men with my outfit or body. When a man cannot see the beauty inside of me he can go. I don`t need men or women that think that the only important thing is beauty and less weight.
> I wrote it some weeks ago: Real beauty is what we carry inside of us and you Carol and Lena have a lot of this beauty.
> To be warm hearted is much more worth than a "well shaped" body. We have a lot more of roommates here with a warm heart and beauty inside and I am proud to know them.
> What has Frankie said: I did it my way !
> Let`s do it our way !
> I love you all my roomies.


Awww. We love you too Sabine. And I totally agree with you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm off to run errands (but buying more than one potato!).


Lol. I think Adam is probably the only person I know who buys one potato at a time. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So I'm not included in the beauty inside bit.


Of course you are. Are you not a roommate in the CDR?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> REALLY ??? Stille Nacht, sung in German ?


I can read the excitement in that little question!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not yet, but it’s tempting!!


If I could find fossils here I would.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, beautiful! We have a saying in Russian which is a little hard to translate: “There has to be a lot of a good person” (good has to be big). And I’m getting better and better.


Ha ha ha. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The tune was stolen by the Labour Party (a political party) in the UK and called The Red Flag. As everyone thinks of the latter when they hear the music, it isn't widely sung at Christmas in the UK these days


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon/Evening...
> 
> Back from my early morning adventure. No singing or fossils or shopping along the way....but I did get out early enough to catch the sun’s early rays on the harbor. I won’t bore you all with tooo many pix (at once), I’ll just scatter them like the sun. Ogh, 4 or 5 eagles spotted, a deer, heron, snowy egrets, ducks and geese too.
> 
> *Early at the Wharf*
> 
> View attachment 248527


Oh that is beautiful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh that is beautiful.



Thanks....tomorrow’s earl morning forecast should be similar.


----------



## Maro2Bear

One of the many desolate, sandy beaches enjoying the sunshine as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Maryland Crabbers, out earlier than me....
> 
> View attachment 248539


Another stunning pic.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain. 
I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


He is the best when the others are not there ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Maryland Crabbers, out earlier than me....
> 
> View attachment 248539


Too early for me......


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I hear one of the mail donkeys in Morocco has been eating the post occasionally...


What have they to eat instead ? Dust ? I can understand the donkey well.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Very glad to hear that you are feeling better Sabine.


Moo


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.



Dinner sounds great.... and milk tart too. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I hear one of the mail donkeys in Morocco has been eating the post occasionally...


The donkeys are sweet. 
It's the new postman or the thieving neighbour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I was about to ask about that version (never heard of it) but your  tells me I shouldn’t


No.
Don't. 
Not if you value whatever's left of your sanity.'


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.


Hmmmm.... supper sounds yummy. Have a nice evening with your son.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for the rain. Hope you get enough this time.
Not to see you tomorrow again too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


Look what Lena said!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I can read the excitement in that little question!


You are good in reading between the lines.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.


Dinner sounds good.  Happy birthday to your son

The rain could have been timed better!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


Look what Lena said !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


Look what Lena said! 
(no need to say it twice, I can do this for weeks.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't hurt your back again.


All good. 
Being most careful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Here’s a Snowy White Egret Hiding then In Flight
*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think Adam is probably the only person I know who buys one potato at a time. [emoji23]


They are very heavy. 
And the walk home's uphill. 
And I have a bad back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Of course you are. Are you not a roommate in the CDR?


BUT I WANT A NAME CHECK ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> If I could find fossils here I would.


https://english.fossiel.net/sites/fossil_site.php?plaats=287


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.


Nighty night, Carol! 
That meal sounds wonderful! 
Delicious! 
(though a bit lacking in cheese unless there's some in the creamed potato.) 
Enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> He is the best when the others are not there ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Too early for me......


And me! 
Madness!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What have they to eat instead ? Dust ? I can understand the donkey well.


They eat the rubbish in the bags left out. 
And have nose bags as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lovely


Maro2Bear said:


> *Here’s a Snowy White Egret Hiding then In Flight
> *
> View attachment 248545
> View attachment 248546


Very similar to the Little Egret we have here.


----------



## Killerrookie

Hello Adam [emoji102]


----------



## JoesMum

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam [emoji102]


Hello stranger! Long time no see!  What have you been up to in your long absence from the CDR?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.



Lovely menu.  Hope he liked it. You’re a great mom, Carol! Not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Don't.
> Not if you value whatever's left of your sanity.'



Ah, no risk then!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look what Lena said!
> (no need to say it twice, I can do this for weeks.)


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> https://english.fossiel.net/sites/fossil_site.php?plaats=287



Tons of shark teeth by the looks of it! Carol, you’re in a perfect location for that!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They eat the rubbish in the bags left out.
> And have nose bags as well.



And bags behind, for convenience. What a relief


----------



## Kristoff

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam [emoji102]



Just Adam?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> *Here’s a Snowy White Egret Hiding then In Flight
> *
> View attachment 248545
> View attachment 248546


Beautiful bird and nature.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> One of the many desolate, sandy beaches enjoying the sunshine as well.
> 
> View attachment 248543



When are we getting a selfie of you in these cool outings!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They are very heavy.
> And the walk home's uphill.
> And I have a bad back.


You need a donkey. He or she could carry a lot of potatoes and more without being exausted. Maybe the donkey would carry you too.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.



I really want to come around for supper!! 
What’s a milk tart? I think I need to try it.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> BUT I WANT A NAME CHECK ! ! !


ADAM ! Our beautiful hearted dark fearless leader. The Lord of the dark.
ADAM ! ADAM ! ADAM !


----------



## Momof4

Just registered my kids for school! I now have a freshman high schooler and a 7th grader. 
I don’t know where the time has gone!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me!
> Madness!


We are night owls not early birds.


----------



## Bee62

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam [emoji102]


Hello stranger. Where do you come from and where do you go ?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Just registered my kids for school! I now have a freshman high schooler and a 7th grader.
> I don’t know where the time has gone!!


That is what we all are feeling. Time runs so fast. We get older and older but in our hearts we are still the young people who made a lot of funny things. Isn`t it so ?
Thinking of your growing children I have a song of ABBA for you:


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Just registered my kids for school! I now have a freshman high schooler and a 7th grader.
> I don’t know where the time has gone!!



Can you translate that for me please? How old is a Freshman High Schooler and 7th grade?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Maryland Crabbers, out earlier than me....
> 
> View attachment 248539


Stunning pics!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.


Nos Da Carol.
I hope your son enjoyed his delicious meal and that you have dried out!
Sleep well!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> *Here’s a Snowy White Egret Hiding then In Flight
> *
> View attachment 248545
> View attachment 248546


Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam [emoji102]


Good afternoon, Austin. 
Long time no not see! 
How are you, old chap?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Can you translate that for me please? How old is a Freshman High Schooler and 7th grade?



14 & 12. So my son has 4 yrs of high school. Our middle school is 6,7, & 8th

So he’s at a new school.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> You need a donkey. He or she could carry a lot of potatoes and more without being exausted. Maybe the donkey would carry you too.


Reminds me of another Xmas song...............
Little donkey, carry Adam,
Safely on his way,
Got to get a few potatoes
For his lunch today!
(with apologies to Nina and Frederik)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Tons of shark teeth by the looks of it! Carol, you’re in a perfect location for that!


Yup, and even fossil whale vertebrae and other bones. 
But no digging or hammering is allowed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And bags behind, for convenience. What a relief


Not always bags behind. 
Sometimes just a strap to hold it in.
Sometimes nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Just Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You need a donkey. He or she could carry a lot of potatoes and more without being exausted. Maybe the donkey would carry you too.


I've got nowhere to keep a donkey. 
My garden's only a little narrow strip.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I really want to come around for supper!!
> What’s a milk tart? I think I need to try it.


Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> ADAM ! Our beautiful hearted dark fearless leader. The Lord of the dark.
> ADAM ! ADAM ! ADAM !


Phew! 
That feels much better. 
Thank you, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Just registered my kids for school! I now have a freshman high schooler and a 7th grader.
> I don’t know where the time has gone!!


It's scary sometimes isn't it?
(I mean the passing of time, not the milk tart) 
(well, that too)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> We are night owls not early birds.


Correct. 
The early bird does not catch the worm, because worms are very sensible and don't get up til elevenses.


----------



## Lyn W

Killerrookie said:


> Hello Adam [emoji102]


Gosh - you're a blast from the past! 
How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Reminds me of another Xmas song...............
> Little donkey, carry Adam,
> Safely on his way,
> Got to get a few potatoes
> For his lunch today!
> (with apologies to Nina and Frederik)








Yup.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos Da.
Wishing you all a peaceful evening/night, 
not see you soon
Take care!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon/Evening...
> 
> Back from my early morning adventure. No singing or fossils or shopping along the way....but I did get out early enough to catch the sun’s early rays on the harbor. I won’t bore you all with tooo many pix (at once), I’ll just scatter them like the sun. Ogh, 4 or 5 eagles spotted, a deer, heron, snowy egrets, ducks and geese too.
> 
> *Early at the Wharf*
> 
> View attachment 248527



Beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I have caught up to myself again. Son should be on his way home. I have made him a special supper. Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. And of course there is some milk tart for afterwards as well. And no I did not bake the milk tart. We gave him money as his birthday present. So at least he will have some spending money for a while. Because all he does is study etc he does not have time for a part time job. Anyway, after finishing shopping for the ingredients for supper I walk to the car and it starts pouring with rain. Really really hard. I was soaked in literally a couple of minutes. Not that i am complaining - we still need the rain.
> I am going to love you and leave you all. Not see you tomorrow.



“Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. “ ... this sounds amazing... but what is milk tart??? Sounds like son is lucky to have you for a mom... happy b-day to him & goodnight to you!


----------



## Bee62

Something to read and watch
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...reeder-no-aldabra-tortoises-abusement.168690/


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Just registered my kids for school! I now have a freshman high schooler and a 7th grader.
> I don’t know where the time has gone!!



I know the feeling! I’ve got a sophomore, 6th grader & prek 4... I’ll be broke for the next 20 years !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Reminds me of another Xmas song...............
> Little donkey, carry Adam,
> Safely on his way,
> Got to get a few potatoes
> For his lunch today!
> (with apologies to Nina and Frederik)


SWEET LYRICS ! How sounds the tune ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got nowhere to keep a donkey.
> My garden's only a little narrow strip.


Donkeys need not lots of space. When they have enough to eat and a dry place to sleep and for shade they will be satisfied living in your garden.


----------



## EllieMay

@Momof4

For you


----------



## EllieMay

Just sittin[emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

I meant to tell everyone, the baby squirrels are still goin. They both got the diarrhea which is typical for any infant put on formula but one of them is already solid again. I’m pretty impressed with my girl!


----------



## EllieMay

These are my main reasons for not wanting foster babies this year.. I’m too busy trying to spoil my own babies!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say Nos Da.
> Wishing you all a peaceful evening/night,
> not see you soon
> Take care!


Nos da, Lyn! 
Wishing you a lovely sleep and a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Something to read and watch
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...reeder-no-aldabra-tortoises-abusement.168690/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I meant to tell everyone, the baby squirrels are still goin. They both got the diarrhea which is typical for any infant put on formula but one of them is already solid again. I’m pretty impressed with my girl!


Well done to your girl and the little squirrels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Donkeys need not lots of space. When they have enough to eat and a dry place to sleep and for shade they will be satisfied living in your garden.


Do they eat cheese?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> These are my main reasons for not wanting foster babies this year.. I’m too busy trying to spoil my own babies!!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> “Steak. Creamed potato. Mushroom sauce and broccoli stalks. “ ... this sounds amazing... but what is milk tart??? Sounds like son is lucky to have you for a mom... happy b-day to him & goodnight to you!



Oooh. You must have missed that discussion... and the recipe sharing


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. On the road at Early O’Clock


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> 14 & 12. So my son has 4 yrs of high school. Our middle school is 6,7, & 8th
> 
> So he’s at a new school.



Good luck to Kathy’s son at the new school! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248577
> 
> Good morning all. On the road at Early O’Clock



Where to?  Did I miss that in earlier posts?
Have a safe trip, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Where to?  Did I miss that in earlier posts?
> Have a safe trip, Linda!



The land of cheese and wine. We’re just waiting to board the Eurotunnel train with our car.



Tonight’s stopover is near Montellimar where nougat is made


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The land of cheese and wine. We’re just waiting to board the Eurotunnel train with our car.
> View attachment 248578
> 
> 
> Tonight’s stopover is near Montellimar where nougat is made



Bon voyage!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look what Lena said!
> (no need to say it twice, I can do this for weeks.)


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nighty night, Carol!
> That meal sounds wonderful!
> Delicious!
> (though a bit lacking in cheese unless there's some in the creamed potato.)
> Enjoy!


Of course there was some in the creamed potato. Every meal needs cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lovely menu.  Hope he liked it. You’re a great mom, Carol! Not see you tomorrow!


Thank you Lena. And he loved it. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Tons of shark teeth by the looks of it! Carol, you’re in a perfect location for that!


It didn't give an actual location for me. I can see that it is in Cape Town but not where exactly. Cape Town is a very big place. [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I really want to come around for supper!!
> What’s a milk tart? I think I need to try it.


Found a recipe for you. My family love milk tart.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just registered my kids for school! I now have a freshman high schooler and a 7th grader.
> I don’t know where the time has gone!!


Yip. It is scary. Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not always bags behind.
> Sometimes just a strap to hold it in.
> Sometimes nothing.


Shame the strap is cruel snd cannot be healthy for the donkey.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's scary sometimes isn't it?
> (I mean the passing of time, not the milk tart)
> (well, that too)


[emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I meant to tell everyone, the baby squirrels are still goin. They both got the diarrhea which is typical for any infant put on formula but one of them is already solid again. I’m pretty impressed with my girl!


That is awesome news. Well done to your daughter.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> These are my main reasons for not wanting foster babies this year.. I’m too busy trying to spoil my own babies!!!


Not bad reasons.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oooh. You must have missed that discussion... and the recipe sharing


Seems I did too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248577
> 
> Good morning all. On the road at Early O’Clock


The odd occasion when i am forced to be up at that time. .... i love it. But not enough to do it all the time.[emoji6] Be safe and enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all
It's FRIDAY!!!! Have an awesome day. Not see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

For Adam - the world’s earliest proven cheese lover was Ramases II 3300 years ago


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> @Momof4
> 
> For you



Oh wow!! You didn’t waste any time!!
I’m so excited !!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> For Adam - the world’s earliest proven cheese lover was Ramases II 3300 years ago
> View attachment 248586


I’d have titled this bit Ramacheese


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Found a recipe for you. My family love milk tart.
> View attachment 248581
> View attachment 248582
> View attachment 248583
> View attachment 248584
> View attachment 248585



That looks delicious!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Seems I did too.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow!! You didn’t waste any time!!
> I’m so excited !!



Hope it has a better time in the post than my dandelions to Carol


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! It’s sunny here, but with a promise of rain in the afternoon. We have a super-busy weekend ahead: two trips to Copenhagen, a play date, a kiddie birthday party... This is why I love Mondays!  [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> These are my main reasons for not wanting foster babies this year.. I’m too busy trying to spoil my own babies!!!



Heather, I shared one of your pictures with an acquaintance of mine. Hope that’s OK. They have a baby Russian tortoise, and I was trying to explain how to soak him. You had a perfect illustration of that... 
Proud if your girl too! Those baby squirrels didn’t look promising earlier. Just the fact that they’re still alive means she’s doing an outstanding job. [emoji173]️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


Look what Lena said!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248577
> 
> Good morning all. On the road at Early O’Clock


See, not a worm to be seen! 
Good morning, Linda.
Safe journey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Of course there was some in the creamed potato. Every meal needs cheese.


Points! 
(if i were still giving points) 
Good morning, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look what Lena said!


Good morning, Lena!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> For Adam - the world’s earliest proven cheese lover was Ramases II 3300 years ago
> View attachment 248586


Good old Rameses II !
Always been a hero of mine. 
And Ptahmes is now, he's the cheesy hero!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I’d have titled this bit Ramacheese
> View attachment 248587


Very funny. 
Still, he needn't have worried. 
Paradise is largely made of cheese.
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That looks delicious!!!! Thank you!!


Good morning, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates!
Lesson now.
Not see you later.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Look what Lena said!



Arrgh! Never again!!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Lesson now.
> Not see you later.



Good morning, Adam! I see your work week starts again! It will be Monday before long.  Sorry, Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I meant to tell everyone, the baby squirrels are still goin. They both got the diarrhea which is typical for any infant put on formula but one of them is already solid again. I’m pretty impressed with my girl!


Well done to your daughter! 
She and they are doing well!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248577
> 
> Good morning all. On the road at Early O’Clock


Have a good day stocking up!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Found a recipe for you. My family love milk tart.
> View attachment 248581
> View attachment 248582
> View attachment 248583
> View attachment 248584
> View attachment 248585


I thought blind baking was wearing a blindfold and using your sense of smell (to tell whether you'd burnt your cakes/pies etc or not,) and your sense of hearing (for the smoke alarm)!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The land of cheese and wine. We’re just waiting to board the Eurotunnel train with our car.
> View attachment 248578
> 
> 
> Tonight’s stopover is near Montellimar where nougat is made



HyperMarket time !!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well done to your girl and the little squirrels.



Good morning Adam!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all..

Almost jumped in the truck and went out kayaking again....but not since I have an all day trip scheduled for Saturday. Looks like everyone is busy singing, feeding squirrels, getting kids off to school, drinking heavily or wanting to, dreaming of fossils and stocking up.

Not sure how widely spread this “tree” grows.... but I’m sure many don’t see this type of fruit on their trees.. like the size of American softballs..

Any guesses? I’ll send the ID later... ogh....very humid here already...temps to climb to 93 ish.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248577
> 
> Good morning all. On the road at Early O’Clock



Good morning Linda!
It should never come as a surprise when I miss stuff.. sometimes my schedule gets so crazy that it’s hard to pick up where I left off:-( Hope you have a wonderful day. A good sunrise always helps !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Not bad reasons.



Good morning Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, 6 hours today! 
And I have a travel blog to write, though that can wait, I suppose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It’s sunny here, but with a promise of rain in the afternoon. We have a super-busy weekend ahead: two trips to Copenhagen, a play date, a kiddie birthday party... This is why I love Mondays!  [emoji85]


Should be fun ! 
Except the kid stuff. 
Which I guess is pretty much all of it.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow!! You didn’t waste any time!!
> I’m so excited !!



I am wishing you the best of luck.. but also warning you.... it seems that when or if I even touch ANY kind of plant, it dies. I tend to heart beats & hubby does the foliage. (He’s gone right now or I would have got him to cut the pieces).. but it will make me feel really great if you can get one to root for you. I’ve boxed them up and will send out UPS later today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I thought blind baking was wearing a blindfold and using your sense of smell (to tell whether you'd burnt your cakes/pies etc or not,) and your sense of hearing (for the smoke alarm)!


Don't be silly. 
It's the bit of baking that occurs after you've peeled half a dozen onions and wiped your eyes with fingers covered in chili powder.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Adam!


Good morning, Heather!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I am wishing you the best of luck.. but also warning you.... it seems that when or if I even touch ANY kind of plant, it dies. I tend to heart beats & hubby does the foliage. (He’s gone right now or I would have got him to cut the pieces).. but it will make me feel really great if you can get one to root for you. I’ve boxed them up and will send out UPS later today.



Good luck with the rooting process. Like torts, the right moisture and humidity is needed. Too much, they rot - too little they dry up! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all..
> 
> Almost jumped in the truck and went out kayaking again....but not since I have an all day trip scheduled for Saturday. Looks like everyone is busy singing, feeding squirrels, getting kids off to school, drinking heavily or wanting to, dreaming of fossils and stocking up.
> 
> Not sure how widely spread this “tree” grows.... but I’m sure many don’t see this type of fruit on their trees.. like the size of American softballs..
> 
> Any guesses? I’ll send the ID later... ogh....very humid here already...temps to climb to 93 ish.
> 
> View attachment 248589


Good morning, Mark! 
Happy Friday. 
That's an Osage Orange, I think.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Heather, I shared one of your pictures with an acquaintance of mine. Hope that’s OK. They have a baby Russian tortoise, and I was trying to explain how to soak him. You had a perfect illustration of that...
> Proud if your girl too! Those baby squirrels didn’t look promising earlier. Just the fact that they’re still alive means she’s doing an outstanding job. [emoji173]️



Thanks Lena! Of course it’s ok. Glad to know something I did was helpful[emoji23]. Your weekend sounds like mine.. I have kiddie play date one day and teenager bday party the next. Sometimes I crave quite time so bad, I sneak off from work to see a movie all by myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lena! Of course it’s ok. Glad to know something I did was helpful[emoji23]. Your weekend sounds like mine.. I have kiddie play date one day and teenager bday party the next. Sometimes I crave quite time so bad, I sneak off from work to see a movie all by myself!


Your weekend sounds terrifying.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well done to your daughter!
> She and they are doing well!



Good morning Lyn. Happy Friday to you!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all..
> 
> Almost jumped in the truck and went out kayaking again....but not since I have an all day trip scheduled for Saturday. Looks like everyone is busy singing, feeding squirrels, getting kids off to school, drinking heavily or wanting to, dreaming of fossils and stocking up.
> 
> Not sure how widely spread this “tree” grows.... but I’m sure many don’t see this type of fruit on their trees.. like the size of American softballs..
> 
> Any guesses? I’ll send the ID later... ogh....very humid here already...temps to climb to 93 ish.
> 
> View attachment 248589



I have those on my pasture! We call them horse apples but I don’t know the scientific name for them. 
Love all your pics. Be safe tomorrow!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Your weekend sounds terrifying.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]at times it can be overwhelming but I would t change a thing [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> HyperMarket time !!!!!



Not until tomorrow. Today we will drive around 650 miles - we are heading a long way South this time


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’d have titled this bit Ramacheese
> View attachment 248587


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lyn. Happy Friday to you!


Hi Heather - wishing you a fabulous Friday too!
Try to have a quiet day before the hectic weekend you have ahead.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon one and all.
A very quiet day here for me today, just off for a walk later.
Lola still in bed so off to drag him from his pit for a soak.
Not see you later 
TTFN


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I thought blind baking was wearing a blindfold and using your sense of smell (to tell whether you'd burnt your cakes/pies etc or not,) and your sense of hearing (for the smoke alarm)!



And I couldn’t do blind baking. My sense of smell is much weaker than my sense of hearing in this case


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> HyperMarket time !!!!!



Drive through shopping?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all..
> 
> Almost jumped in the truck and went out kayaking again....but not since I have an all day trip scheduled for Saturday. Looks like everyone is busy singing, feeding squirrels, getting kids off to school, drinking heavily or wanting to, dreaming of fossils and stocking up.
> 
> Not sure how widely spread this “tree” grows.... but I’m sure many don’t see this type of fruit on their trees.. like the size of American softballs..
> 
> Any guesses? I’ll send the ID later... ogh....very humid here already...temps to climb to 93 ish.
> 
> View attachment 248589



Sure, I recognize it! It’s a ball stuck in the branches. Points?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be fun !
> Except the kid stuff.
> Which I guess is pretty much all of it.



Which is why I love Mondays. Or have I said that already?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lena! Of course it’s ok. Glad to know something I did was helpful[emoji23]. Your weekend sounds like mine.. I have kiddie play date one day and teenager bday party the next. Sometimes I crave quite time so bad, I sneak off from work to see a movie all by myself!



Hope you don’t tell that to your boss...  
Your weekend does sound very similar!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mark!
> Happy Friday.
> That's an Osage Orange, I think.



Yep! Thats what it is. 2 points.

*Hedge apple or Osage Orange*
Maclura pomifera is a small deciduous tree with round, rough textured fruits. It's bumpy and spherical. Used by the Comanche as an herb using a root and water infusion for eye problems. Native Americans used it for cancer treatments. The sap has been used for tooth pain as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not until tomorrow. Today we will drive around 650 miles - we are heading a long way South this time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon one and all.
> A very quiet day here for me today, just off for a walk later.
> Lola still in bed so off to drag him from his pit for a soak.
> Not see you later
> TTFN


Have a lovely day, Lyn. 
And you behave yourself, Lola.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Sure, I recognize it! It’s a ball stuck in the branches. Points?



Sorry. Guess again!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sorry. Guess again!



It’s Hedge Apple or Osage Orange?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You did indeed. 
What you also said to me was: 



Kristoff said:


> You’re the best. But don’t make me say that twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> It’s Hedge Apple or Osage Orange?


Ahem.


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> It’s Hedge Apple or Osage Orange?



P.S. Am I wrong to write “a” herb? “An” herb, “an” history etc. irks me greatly.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You did indeed.
> What you also said to me was:



I know, I asked for it...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> It’s Hedge Apple or Osage Orange?



Close.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Am I wrong to write “a” herb? “An” herb, “an” history etc. irks me greatly.


Generally speaking, the Americans say an herb because the h is silent while the English say a herb because we pronounce the h unless we're being pretentious. It doesn't really matter, like with hotel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I know, I asked for it...


You're asking for it again? 
Okay.
Actually, maybe not, I can't be bothered to go back and find it again, you'll be glad to hear!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Am I wrong to write “a” herb? “An” herb, “an” history etc. irks me greatly.



An aardvark
A donkey

An angel
A gate

An orange
A pear

An avocado
A grape

Right?

Always thought that AN goes in front of vowels and A in front of consonants. No.


Ok.....off to cut some grass in our lawn on the side garden.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Generally speaking, the Americans say an herb because the h is silent while the English say a herb because we pronounce the h unless we're being pretentious. It doesn't really matter, like with hotel.



I’ve never heard hotel with a silent h???


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Close.



Close???!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Generally speaking, the Americans say an herb because the h is silent while the English say a herb because we pronounce the h unless we're being pretentious. It doesn't really matter, like with hotel.



Silly Americans


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Generally speaking, the Americans say an herb because the h is silent while the English say a herb because we pronounce the h unless we're being pretentious. It doesn't really matter, like with hotel.



Hmm, not sure what I say..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’ve never heard hotel with a silent h???



Hmmm me neither. Maybe thats Australian.. ok mate, book me mates at the ’otel for a fortnight.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> An aardvark
> A donkey
> 
> An angel
> A gate
> 
> An orange
> A pear
> 
> An avocado
> A grape
> 
> Right?
> 
> Always thought that AN goes in front of vowels and A in front of consonants. No.
> 
> 
> Ok.....off to cut some grass in our lawn on the side garden.



Although “herb” is the only h-word I can think of right now where we do that...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all..
> 
> Almost jumped in the truck and went out kayaking again....but not since I have an all day trip scheduled for Saturday. Looks like everyone is busy singing, feeding squirrels, getting kids off to school, drinking heavily or wanting to, dreaming of fossils and stocking up.
> 
> Not sure how widely spread this “tree” grows.... but I’m sure many don’t see this type of fruit on their trees.. like the size of American softballs..
> 
> Any guesses? I’ll send the ID later... ogh....very humid here already...temps to climb to 93 ish.
> 
> View attachment 248589


Osage orange?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I am wishing you the best of luck.. but also warning you.... it seems that when or if I even touch ANY kind of plant, it dies. I tend to heart beats & hubby does the foliage. (He’s gone right now or I would have got him to cut the pieces).. but it will make me feel really great if you can get one to root for you. I’ve boxed them up and will send out UPS later today.



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do they eat cheese?


No ! They won`t eat your cheese. A little bit hay from time to time, a lettuce and a handful gras will do.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248577
> 
> Good morning all. On the road at Early O’Clock


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> An aardvark
> A donkey
> 
> An angel
> A gate
> 
> An orange
> A pear
> 
> An avocado
> A grape
> 
> Right?
> 
> Always thought that AN goes in front of vowels and A in front of consonants. No.
> 
> 
> Ok.....off to cut some grass in our lawn on the side garden.


It's a vowel _sound _, so for example it's a union, but an umbrella; umbrella is a vowel sound but union starts with the 'y' sound as in you, so is not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I’ve never heard hotel with a silent h???


If you use 'an' , "an hotel" should sound like "an 'otel', .
Try it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Although “herb” is the only h-word I can think of right now where we do that...


An hour?
An honest man?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> No ! They won`t eat your cheese. A little bit hay from time to time, a lettuce and a handful gras will do.


They can't have Tidgy and wifey's lettuce. 
The grass is all dead.
Hay will have to do.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Osage orange?



Yep...Mr @Tidgy's Dad was spot on a few posts back...with @Kristoff a close second.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...Mr @Tidgy's Dad was spot on a few posts back...with @Kristoff a close second.



I cheated


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An hour?
> An honest man?



An honor. Yep, you’re right. Despite my pedantic training in the English language, even I use “an” with some h-words. [emoji85] Silly English language!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> An honor. Yep, you’re right. Despite my pedantic training in the English language, even I use “an” with some h-words. [emoji85] Silly English language!



And we can’t blame Americans for that. But I think we can all blame the French.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all..
> 
> Almost jumped in the truck and went out kayaking again....but not since I have an all day trip scheduled for Saturday. Looks like everyone is busy singing, feeding squirrels, getting kids off to school, drinking heavily or wanting to, dreaming of fossils and stocking up.
> 
> Not sure how widely spread this “tree” grows.... but I’m sure many don’t see this type of fruit on their trees.. like the size of American softballs..
> 
> Any guesses? I’ll send the ID later... ogh....very humid here already...temps to climb to 93 ish.
> 
> View attachment 248589


Maclura pomifera, commonly known as the Osage orange. I grew up calling them horse apples. Same family as a mulberry tree


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be silly.
> It's the bit of baking that occurs after you've peeled half a dozen onions and wiped your eyes with fingers covered in chili powder.


I got a jalepeno seed in my eye once.. worse than child birth.


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Mark!
> Happy Friday.
> That's an Osage Orange, I think.


Yay someone else thinks so to( about the tree)


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> I have those on my pasture! We call them horse apples but I don’t know the scientific name for them.
> Love all your pics. Be safe tomorrow!


Haha snappish


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep! Thats what it is. 2 points.
> 
> *Hedge apple or Osage Orange*
> Maclura pomifera is a small deciduous tree with round, rough textured fruits. It's bumpy and spherical. Used by the Comanche as an herb using a root and water infusion for eye problems. Native Americans used it for cancer treatments. The sap has been used for tooth pain as well.


Yay I got it right, a little late, but I got it.[emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I got a jalepeno seed in my eye once.. worse than child birth.



 !!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmm, not sure what I say..


You probably say erb. Most of us do. You know. . . erb tea? Clairol erbal essence shampoo? so it would stand to reason, we would say AN herb, or an erbal essence bottle of shampoo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


>


*I LOVE WILLIE NELSON!!!!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...Mr @Tidgy's Dad was spot on a few posts back...with @Kristoff a close second.


As usual, I'm late to the party.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Maclura pomifera, commonly known as the Osage orange. I grew up calling them horse apples. Same family as a mulberry tree



Hard to believe they are from the same family as mulberry. The trees i saw yesterday were quite impressive looking sitting at the shoreline with these large heavy “horse apples” hanging down. Hate to be beneath and have one hit u on the head,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ive been gardening, wifey been busy in the kitchen.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been gardening, wifey been busy in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 248605



Baklava?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Baklava?



Yep...it’s now soaking in syrup. More pix to follow. She’s meeting up with new found relatives from Jordan and Holland. Can’t go empty handed..


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...it’s now soaking in syrup. More pix to follow. She’s meeting up with new found relatives from Jordan and Holland. Can’t go empty handed..



See, baklava I can recognize. A green, bumpy ball stuck up in a tree - not in a million years.  
Your wifey has relatives from diverse places!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Am I wrong to write “a” herb? “An” herb, “an” history etc. irks me greatly.


In the Uk we pronounce the h and so say "a herb"

In the USA they drop the h and so say "an 'erb"

Technically, the USA is probably more correct, but old-fashioned by UK standards


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Generally speaking, the Americans say an herb because the h is silent while the English say a herb because we pronounce the h unless we're being pretentious. It doesn't really matter, like with hotel.


Snap!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> In the Uk we pronounce the h and so say "a herb"
> 
> In the USA they drop the h and so say "an 'erb"
> 
> Technically, the USA is probably more correct, but old-fashioned by UK standards



Thank you, Linda! It really drives me crazy [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I’ve never heard hotel with a silent h???


Hotel is a French word, like herb, and technically is pronounced without the h. However, modern pronunciation has changed.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I got a jalepeno seed in my eye once.. worse than child birth.


Daughter got a large crumb of French Bread crust in her eye once. She was only about 7 and the bread was a proper crusty baguette in France. It was vey difficult to remove and she was screaming her head off; she stills says it was one of the most painful things that has happened to her.


----------



## JoesMum

The scenery changed through 650 miles from the flat lands of Northern France through to the mountainous Alps near Grenoble via Bourg en Bresse famous for its chickens (the one pictured marks the region and is a landmark we always looked out for since the children were small) . 







We made good time to Montéllimar and are staying in a motel for the night. We’ll sleep well after a long day!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The scenery changed through 650 miles from the flat lands of Northern France through to the mountainous Alps near Grenoble via Bourg en Bresse famous for its chickens (the one pictured marks the region and is a landmark we always looked out for since the children were small) .
> View attachment 248610
> 
> View attachment 248611
> 
> View attachment 248612
> 
> 
> We made good time to Montéllimar and are staying in a motel for the night. We’ll sleep well after a long day!



You deserve a good rest now. Not see you tomorrow — or whenever you can. [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The scenery changed through 650 miles from the flat lands of Northern France through to the mountainous Alps near Grenoble via Bourg en Bresse famous for its chickens (the one pictured marks the region and is a landmark we always looked out for since the children were small) .
> View attachment 248610
> 
> View attachment 248611
> 
> View attachment 248612
> 
> 
> We made good time to Montéllimar and are staying in a motel for the night. We’ll sleep well after a long day!


Bonne nuit, Linda, bien dormir!
(I think)


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening.
The weekend is here!
Hope everyone manages to have some fun in your busy lives!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bambam1989 said:


> I got a jalepeno seed in my eye once.. worse than child birth.


I have thankfully never experienced either. 
But it doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been gardening, wifey been busy in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 248605


Is that your ploughed garden? 
You certainly have been busy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Baklava?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter got a large crumb of French Bread crust in her eye once. She was only about 7 and the bread was a proper crusty baguette in France. It was vey difficult to remove and she was screaming her head off; she stills says it was one of the most painful things that has happened to her.



As a scientist, I must try this on wifey, just to see if it's as painful as you all say.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The scenery changed through 650 miles from the flat lands of Northern France through to the mountainous Alps near Grenoble via Bourg en Bresse famous for its chickens (the one pictured marks the region and is a landmark we always looked out for since the children were small) .
> View attachment 248610
> 
> View attachment 248611
> 
> View attachment 248612
> 
> 
> We made good time to Montéllimar and are staying in a motel for the night. We’ll sleep well after a long day!


Lovely! 
Mind you, that chicken is enormous, but painfully thin.
Not been getting up for elevenses to catch all the worms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening.
> The weekend is here!
> Hope everyone manages to have some fun in your busy lives!


Good evening,Lyn.
My weekend is not here, but that's okay, I just won another prize in a competition on the Fossil Forum, so I'm happy.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



Not that one!  
Good night, roommates!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening,Lyn.
> My weekend is not here, but that's okay, I just won another prize in a competition on the Fossil Forum, so I'm happy.



So, the other side has cool emojis AND competitions you can win. I can see the appeal. Now I’m jealous and I think I’ll be sulking in bed until tomorrow.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An hour?
> An honest man?


Aha!! I stand corrected, Sir!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> And we can’t blame Americans for that. But I think we can all blame the French.


Good idea!!! Let's blame the French!!!
(...we don't have any French Forum members, do we??? )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Not that one!
> Good night, roommates!


Nos da, Lena! 
Sleep well. 
Not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Good idea!!! Let's blame the French!!!
> (...we don't have any French Forum members, do we??? )


Let's hope not!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of my friends on the Fossil Forum just spotted my appearance in Jurassic Park


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So, the other side has cool emojis AND competitions you can win. I can see the appeal. Now I’m jealous and I think I’ll be sulking in bed until tomorrow.


Yup, pretty much constant competitions, sometimes two or three happening at the same time.
And they have auctions, but those are expensive, particularly the postage. 
I think I've won five competitions this year. 
Here is the prize for the latest one, some nice pyrite ammonites.




There's other fossils included too, but I don't know what. 
I love surprises.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And we can’t blame Americans for that. But I think we can all blame the French.


Blame it on the meerkats.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of my friends on the Fossil Forum just spotted my appearance in Jurassic Park


Wahahaha ! That is great, that is really funny !
I see an* Adamornithopodensaurus *!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Wahahaha ! That is great, that is really funny !
> I see an* Adamornithopodensaurus *!!!!!!!


I thought it was funny too! 
The guy who did it is from Argentina and is a very funny chap. 
Good evening, ccl Bee!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> *I LOVE WILLIE NELSON!!!!!!*


Me too ! Here is another song


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmm me neither. Maybe thats Australian.. ok mate, book me mates at the ’otel for a fortnight.



I literally hhhhheard that in my head as I read [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> As usual, I'm late to the party.


Better late to a party then never arrive....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thought it was funny too!
> The guy who did it is from Argentina and is a very funny chap.
> Good evening, ccl Bee!


Good evening Adam.
How are you my friend ?


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Maclura pomifera, commonly known as the Osage orange. I grew up calling them horse apples. Same family as a mulberry tree



SNAP

( and that’s my first one[emoji847])


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hotel is a French word, like herb, and technically is pronounced without the h. However, modern pronunciation has changed.



I will forever hear it in Australian like a scene off of the Crocodile Dundee movie!!! Thank you @Maro2Bear


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The scenery changed through 650 miles from the flat lands of Northern France through to the mountainous Alps near Grenoble via Bourg en Bresse famous for its chickens (the one pictured marks the region and is a landmark we always looked out for since the children were small) .
> View attachment 248610
> 
> View attachment 248611
> 
> View attachment 248612
> 
> 
> We made good time to Montéllimar and are staying in a motel for the night. We’ll sleep well after a long day!


Great pics and it looks like great weather too. Have fun and your camera ready for more pics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Better late to a party as never arrive....


Depends on the party. 
I've been to a few when i wished i hadn't arrived...............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam.
> How are you my friend ?


Very happy and splendiferous, thank you.
And you?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Me too ! Here is another song



And shania Twain! I karaoked to her music in my wild days!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a scientist, I must try this on wifey, just to see if it's as painful as you all say.


And what we can learn from this happening ?
Never eat french baguette upside down !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a scientist, I must try this on wifey, just to see if it's as painful as you all say.


It will be very painful. For you ! When wifey beats her broom on your back into pieces ..... Ouch, ouch OUCH !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> And shania Twain! I karaoked to her music in my wild days!!


Hello Heather. Your wild days are not over I think !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> It will be very painful. For you ! When wifey beats her broom on your back into pieces ..... Ouch, ouch OUCH !!!!!


You are right. 
wifey is always most unhelpful when i ask her to partake in scientific experiments or to allow me to perform operations on her to make her feel better, even though I am a doctor. 
If I insist or try to do them sneakily, she does beat me. 
It's most unfair.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very happy and splendiferous, thank you.
> And you?


Hear my answer !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are right.
> wifey is always most unhelpful when i ask her to partake in scientific experiments or to allow me to perform operations on her to make her feel better, even though I am a doctor.
> If I insist or try to do them sneakily, she does beat me.
> It's most unfair.


I am always right ! I am a woman 
Wifey is not unfair. Only strong.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hear my answer !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Depends on the party.
> I've been to a few when i wished i hadn't arrived...............


Right !
Let`s have a party !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


----------



## Bee62

Who needs something to laugh about ?
Here it is ! 
The short video clips are advertising for HB cigarettes and these little video clips had been on German TV for many years in the past.
I love them. They are a piece of my childhood. But I never smoked cigarettes or other stuff
Have fun with the little HB man.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


>


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who needs something to laugh about ?
> Here it is !
> The short video clips are advertising for HB cigarettes and these little video clips had been on German TV for many years in the past.
> I love them. They are a piece of my childhood. But I never smoked cigarettes or other stuff
> Have fun with the little HB man.


There don't appear to be any cigarettes in it?


----------



## Bee62

and another silly, funny clip


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There don't appear to be any cigarettes in it?


In some clips cigarettes appear . In most videos they cut it out. Every time when the little man "explode" in anger he is given a HB cigarette and all went well after smoking. Silly advertising.
Btw My father sold cigarettes, ciǵars, cigarillos, tobacco for pipes and for self rolled cigarettes etc.....
Have I mentioned that I never smoked ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Who needs something to laugh about ?
> Here it is !
> The short video clips are advertising for HB cigarettes and these little video clips had been on German TV for many years in the past.
> I love them. They are a piece of my childhood. But I never smoked cigarettes or other stuff
> Have fun with the little HB man.


The HB man's voice is Arabic played in reverse at double speed or even faster when he gets excited! 
True fact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> and another silly, funny clip



Video not available.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> In some clips cigarettes appear . In most videos they cut it out. Every time when the little man "explode" in anger he is given a HB cigarette and all went well after smoking. Silly advertising.
> Btw My father sold cigarettes, ciǵars, cigarillos, tobacco for pipes and for self rolled cigarettes etc.....
> Have I mentioned that I never smoked ?


Very wise. 
It'll be the death of me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The HB man's voice is Arabic played in reverse at double speed or even faster when he gets excited!
> True fact.


Wow ! That is new to me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very wise.
> It'll be the death of me.


My older brother and my mother smoked. I was the youngest in our family. One day when I was 10 or 12 years old my father and I made jokes that I should never smoke and my father suddenly says: I pay you 1000 DM when you don`t smoke until you are 18 years old.
The joke became a bet between us and what should I say: I really don`t smoke and I got the money from my father. It was much money!
I never began with smoking. I dislike the taste of cigarettes. Kissing a smoker is like kissing a cold ashtray.... Sorry but that`s what is is for me.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Video not available.


Sorry.
Can you look on google for "La Linea". That is the name of these videos. Maybe you will find it there.


----------



## Bee62

Time out for me now. Good night Adam.
I would stay longer tonight but someone here at home is annoying me too much this night.....
Not to chat tomorrow.
Gute Nacht !


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hello Heather. Your wild days are not over I think !



Oh but they are... I had quite enough of them. I used to sneak out of bed to go to party’s and now I sneak out of party’s to go to bed [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My older brother and my mother smoked. I was the youngest in our family. One day when I was 10 or 12 years old my father and I made jokes that I should never smoke and my father suddenly says: I pay you 1000 DM when you don`t smoke until you are 18 years old.
> The joke became a bet between us and what should I say: I really don`t smoke and I got the money from my father. It was much money!
> I never began with smoking. I dislike the taste of cigarettes. Kissing a smoker is like kissing a cold ashtray.... Sorry but that`s what is is for me.


That's fine. 
What a lot of money! 
wifey wasn't a smoker when we married, but she is now! Her responsibility, I never encouraged it, but it was no surprise when she started (when i was in England for three months and she missed the smell of it! ) I'm sorry she started but at least smokers are okay kissing ash trays. 
Mind you a fair few girls seem to have quite enjoyed kissing ash trays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Time out for me now. Good night Adam.
> I would stay longer tonight but someone here at home is annoying me too much this night.....
> Not to chat tomorrow.
> Gute Nacht !


Laila saida, Bee! 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Night night, Roommates! 
Teaching in the morning, so i better get a bit of kip. 
Sleep well everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Good idea!!! Let's blame the French!!!
> (...we don't have any French Forum members, do we??? )


 Can we not blame the French until I get home please? They have a somewhat militant reputation. I would rather they didn't all go on strike and block the roads tractors [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> And what we can learn from this happening ?
> Never eat french baguette upside down !


Learning point: Don't stand near JoesDad when he's cutting French bread - not without goggles anyway! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There don't appear to be any cigarettes in it?


We used to have adverts on tv for Hamlet cigars that were funny. The cigar didn't feature until right at the end when the man in the ad would be given a cigar after whatever mishappening, light up and then the punch line "happiness is a cigar called Hamlet"


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We are up bright and early for the second part of our journey. We don't have far to go, but we need to get to our destination before the street market closes at lunchtime. We have food to buy!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



















I can do that too!


----------



## JoesMum

Arrived in Uzès. [emoji4]

Cheese bought as a priority from the farmer who always sells out early. Now relaxing in a café


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a scientist, I must try this on wifey, just to see if it's as painful as you all say.


Don't forget, it's just a crumb in the eye - not the whole baguette!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening,Lyn.
> My weekend is not here, but that's okay, I just won another prize in a competition on the Fossil Forum, so I'm happy.


Congratulations!!
What have you won?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of my friends on the Fossil Forum just spotted my appearance in Jurassic Park


Is that you being eaten feet first by a velociraptor (or something)?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, pretty much constant competitions, sometimes two or three happening at the same time.
> And they have auctions, but those are expensive, particularly the postage.
> I think I've won five competitions this year.
> Here is the prize for the latest one, some nice pyrite ammonites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's other fossils included too, but I don't know what.
> I love surprises.


You've just answered my question, thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone, overcast here today.
I am having lunch with some friends today so looking forward to a good natter.
Have a good day and I'll not see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

Saturday = longer kayaking trip...so up early, boat on the truck, things packed, time for some coffee, then hit the road to Maryland’s Eastern Shore. 

Here’s the area (Prospect Bay) where we will be paddling....so everyone have “fun” or relax or garden or teach or sing away.... ciao.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248652
> 
> Arrived in Uzès. [emoji4]
> 
> Cheese bought as a priority from the farmer who always sells out early. Now relaxing in a café




Looks inviting! What was for lunch?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We used to have adverts on tv for Hamlet cigars that were funny. The cigar didn't feature until right at the end when the man in the ad would be given a cigar after whatever mishappening, light up and then the punch line "happiness is a cigar called Hamlet"


I've never been a cigar man. 
But some of these adverts were terrific.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are up bright and early for the second part of our journey. We don't have far to go, but we need to get to our destination before the street market closes at lunchtime. We have food to buy!


Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssse! 
Good afternoon, Linda. 
I'm sure you're going to have a great day, but I'll say, "Have fun", anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I can do that too!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are up bright and early for the second part of our journey. We don't have far to go, but we need to get to our destination before the street market closes at lunchtime. We have food to buy!



Good morning Linda! Wishing you a fun day and safe travels.. selfishly, because I do love reading about them[emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

New cheese shop since our last visit 2 years ago [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Around the streets - this is a very ancient town


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248652
> 
> Arrived in Uzès. [emoji4]
> 
> Cheese bought as a priority from the farmer who always sells out early. Now relaxing in a café


We used the paint left over from the Citroen factory in 1960 and haven't repainted since. Same tables and chairs too.
Dangle some washing about somewhere and make sure all the menu blackboards are tilted to a slight angle!
Voila! Authentic French rustic simplicity. 
Seriously, it looks quaint.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Don't forget, it's just a crumb in the eye - not the whole baguette!


That would be the control in the experiment.
Good afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Is that you being eaten feet first by a velociraptor (or something)?


No, silly! 
I am acting as the _Gallimimus, _very little make-up required on my body.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone, overcast here today.
> I am having lunch with some friends today so looking forward to a good natter.
> Have a good day and I'll not see you later.


Have fun and a nice natterjack, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Saturday = longer kayaking trip...so up early, boat on the truck, things packed, time for some coffee, then hit the road to Maryland’s Eastern Shore.
> 
> Here’s the area (Prospect Bay) where we will be paddling....so everyone have “fun” or relax or garden or teach or sing away.... ciao.
> 
> View attachment 248653


You have fun, I'm sure you will! 
Good morning, Mark.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies and happy Saturday.. 

All critters are well at my house!
I could keep goin with the pics but it would overload our forum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! Wishing you a fun day and safe travels.. selfishly, because I do love reading about them[emoji16]


Good morning, Heather!
Have a super Saturday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> New cheese shop since our last visit 2 years ago [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 248665







Sorry, I'm sure the other pictures are very pretty, but my eyes are constantly drawn back to the first photo.
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies and happy Saturday..
> 
> All critters are well at my house!
> I could keep goin with the pics but it would overload our forum


You cannot overload the Cold Dark Room. 
It has overload dampers.
Post away.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks inviting! What was for lunch?



Crepes - a very thin pancake with ham, cheese, onion and egg topping accompanied by a cup of cider (French cider is traditionally served in what looks like a tea cup)


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Heather!
> Have a super Saturday.



Good morning Adam! I’m trying to start it off as slow as possible. I have a dumb question for you. I see posts from “Tidgy’s Dad”and I see post from “]”
Can you clarify if these are both you or is there another person involved that I’m ignoring?


----------



## Jemzfarm

Hi all...newbie here! Linda aka @JoesMum said i can often find her in here...so here I am! (You can see my post ‘Newbie to the forum’ if you’re interested...or not ) 

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and great weekend x


----------



## EllieMay

Jemzfarm said:


> Hi all...newbie here! Linda aka @JoesMum said i can often find her in here...so here I am! (You can see my post ‘Newbie to the forum’ if you’re interested...or not )
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and great weekend x



Welcome!! You will find some interesting characters here for sure!!! Nice to “read” ya!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Adam! I’m trying to start it off as slow as possible. I have a dumb question for you. I see posts from “Tidgy’s Dad”and I see post from “]”
> Can you clarify if these are both you or is there another person involved that I’m ignoring?


No idea. 
I've not seen that. 
Are you on the app?
Perhaps that's my new forum name - ]
Can't say I like it that much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jemzfarm said:


> Hi all...newbie here! Linda aka @JoesMum said i can often find her in here...so here I am! (You can see my post ‘Newbie to the forum’ if you’re interested...or not )
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and great weekend x


Hello, and welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
The One-Legged Pirate will fetch you a bevarege of choice if we've got it, which we probably haven't since I closed the Drunken Penguin bar.
Pull up an armadillo and sit down, but be careful as the hedgehogs like to sit on them too and it's a bit dark in here. (very, actually) Unless you poke a jellyfish with a stick that is, then they light up a bit for a while. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, pretty much constant competitions, sometimes two or three happening at the same time.
> And they have auctions, but those are expensive, particularly the postage.
> I think I've won five competitions this year.
> Here is the prize for the latest one, some nice pyrite ammonites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's other fossils included too, but I don't know what.
> I love surprises.



Congratulations! These are beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Blame it on the meerkats.



Let’s do that until Linda @JoesMum is safe back across the channel.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are right.
> wifey is always most unhelpful when i ask her to partake in scientific experiments or to allow me to perform operations on her to make her feel better, even though I am a doctor.
> If I insist or try to do them sneakily, she does beat me.
> It's most unfair.



You may be a doctor, but not the kind that helps people


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Who needs something to laugh about ?
> Here it is !
> The short video clips are advertising for HB cigarettes and these little video clips had been on German TV for many years in the past.
> I love them. They are a piece of my childhood. But I never smoked cigarettes or other stuff
> Have fun with the little HB man.



I started watching, but this “short” ad is over 50 minutes long, so I never got to the punchline...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My older brother and my mother smoked. I was the youngest in our family. One day when I was 10 or 12 years old my father and I made jokes that I should never smoke and my father suddenly says: I pay you 1000 DM when you don`t smoke until you are 18 years old.
> The joke became a bet between us and what should I say: I really don`t smoke and I got the money from my father. It was much money!
> I never began with smoking. I dislike the taste of cigarettes. Kissing a smoker is like kissing a cold ashtray.... Sorry but that`s what is is for me.



Your dad was very wise, Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Time out for me now. Good night Adam.
> I would stay longer tonight but someone here at home is annoying me too much this night.....
> Not to chat tomorrow.
> Gute Nacht !



A meerkat?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Oh but they are... I had quite enough of them. I used to sneak out of bed to go to party’s and now I sneak out of party’s to go to bed [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> What a lot of money!
> wifey wasn't a smoker when we married, but she is now! Her responsibility, I never encouraged it, but it was no surprise when she started (when i was in England for three months and she missed the smell of it! ) I'm sorry she started but at least smokers are okay kissing ash trays.
> Mind you a fair few girls seem to have quite enjoyed kissing ash trays.


When ash trays are as smart as you I can understand that some young girls could not resist ....


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248652
> 
> Arrived in Uzès. [emoji4]
> 
> Cheese bought as a priority from the farmer who always sells out early. Now relaxing in a café



Glad you caught your farmer before he sold out.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Saturday = longer kayaking trip...so up early, boat on the truck, things packed, time for some coffee, then hit the road to Maryland’s Eastern Shore.
> 
> Here’s the area (Prospect Bay) where we will be paddling....so everyone have “fun” or relax or garden or teach or sing away.... ciao.
> 
> View attachment 248653



Happy paddling, Mark! Looking forward to the postcards!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Can we not blame the French until I get home please? They have a somewhat militant reputation. I would rather they didn't all go on strike and block the roads tractors [emoji23]


They might hit you with hard baguettes ! Stay safe in the strange land you are ....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Roommates!
> Teaching in the morning, so i better get a bit of kip.
> Sleep well everyone!


Hit the hay before your donkey has eaten it..... Good night Adam.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666
> View attachment 248666



This is really brilliant.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Learning point: Don't stand near JoesDad when he's cutting French bread - not without goggles anyway! [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea.
> I've not seen that.
> Are you on the app?
> Perhaps that's my new forum name - ]
> Can't say I like it that much.



It looks like it shows up that way when you reply maybe.. yes, I’m on the app.. here’s a screen shot of what I see.

Maybe we could just rename you altogether[emoji23][emoji23] I bet Wifey could give us some good suggestions [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We used to have adverts on tv for Hamlet cigars that were funny. The cigar didn't feature until right at the end when the man in the ad would be given a cigar after whatever mishappening, light up and then the punch line "happiness is a cigar called Hamlet"


What a silly name for a cigar. I would not smoke a cigar that is named after a tragedy .....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Your dad was very wise, Bee!


Yes he was, and I wanted the money...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A meerkat?


A human meerkat. Those are the most annoying ones.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> You may be a doctor, but not the kind that helps people


A trivial point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> When ash trays are as smart as you I can understand that some young girls could not resist ....


They're only human. 
Or at least most of them were................


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248652
> 
> Arrived in Uzès. [emoji4]
> 
> Cheese bought as a priority from the farmer who always sells out early. Now relaxing in a café


Looks coozy there. I love little cafes and small markets around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> This is really brilliant.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> New cheese shop since our last visit 2 years ago [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 248665
> 
> 
> Around the streets - this is a very ancient town
> View attachment 248667
> 
> View attachment 248668
> 
> View attachment 248669


I love these narrow streets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> It looks like it shows up that way when you reply maybe.. yes, I’m on the app.. here’s a screen shot of what I see.
> 
> Maybe we could just rename you altogether[emoji23][emoji23] I bet Wifey could give us some good suggestions [emoji6]


I bet she could................
Until then I seem to be ]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies and happy Saturday..
> 
> All critters are well at my house!
> I could keep goin with the pics but it would overload our forum


Critters well = their moms or dads are well too. 
That is a fact, a rule.... LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lesson now.
Not see you later...........


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It looks like it shows up that way when you reply maybe.. yes, I’m on the app.. here’s a screen shot of what I see.
> 
> Maybe we could just rename you altogether[emoji23][emoji23] I bet Wifey could give us some good suggestions [emoji6]



Yep, Adam’s name disappears in our replies. I have no idea why.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, I'm sure the other pictures are very pretty, but my eyes are constantly drawn back to the first photo.
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seems you are* cheese-blinded*. That is a very serious desease ! Please get asap in contact with a doctor who is familiar with this desease. At the end when you take no meds you will see cheese everywhere and everyone will be cheese too.
Even wifey ! I think she is not amused when you try to cut a piece out of her with a knife !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Crepes - a very thin pancake with ham, cheese, onion and egg topping accompanied by a cup of cider (French cider is traditionally served in what looks like a tea cup)


You can eat Crepes even with Nutella ! Very yummy !!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> For Adam - the world’s earliest proven cheese lover was Ramases II 3300 years ago
> View attachment 248586


Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’d have titled this bit Ramacheese
> View attachment 248587


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That looks delicious!!!! Thank you!!


You are welcome.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope it has a better time in the post than my dandelions to Carol


So do I. Mine is growing in someone elses garden or have been incinerated. [emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## Bee62

Jemzfarm said:


> Hi all...newbie here! Linda aka @JoesMum said i can often find her in here...so here I am! (You can see my post ‘Newbie to the forum’ if you’re interested...or not )
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and great weekend x


Hello newbie ! Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. A cold and dark place to live for us roommates, with armadillos that serve coffee or tea and you can use them as chairs. Grab one and stay a while with us.
We are warm hearted in this cold place. It is the only way to overlive here.
Don`t be afraid of the snowleopard. She only eats carrots. You might see some penguins too. Their names are Silly and Willy. Take care that you don`t step or sit on a hedgehog, it would hurt you both.
When you want to stay overnight search yourself a corner to sleep but be aware of the wool spider ( if it exist ).
I think Linda will soon arrive. Maybe the one legged pirate may serve you a drink now.
My name is Bee but I am none. Too cold and dark in here for bees.
Ahh, darkness... When it is too dark poke a yellyfish. It might glow a litter brighter for a while and lighten up the dark.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It’s sunny here, but with a promise of rain in the afternoon. We have a super-busy weekend ahead: two trips to Copenhagen, a play date, a kiddie birthday party... This is why I love Mondays!  [emoji85]


Lol. Good luck with your busy weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points!
> (if i were still giving points)
> Good morning, Carol.


Good Morning Adam. Or Afternoon. And Good Evening just for good measure!![emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Lesson now.
> Not see you later.


In a while crocodile. !!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lesson now.
> Not see you later...........


Hi and by !Nice not to see and chat you


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Adam! I see your work week starts again! It will be Monday before long.  Sorry, Carol!


Nooooooooo. I am going to ban Mondays wherever it is not part of a weekend. If it is part of a weekend it can stay.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> What a silly name for a cigar. I would not smoke a cigar that is named after a tragedy .....



Probably they meant “hamlet” as a mini-village. Which is not a Danish name at all by the way.  

All foreign ships passing through the narrow Øresund Strait (between Sweden and Denmark), whether en route to or from Denmark or not, had to stop in Helsingør (Elsinore) and pay a toll to the Danish Crown. If a ship refused to stop, cannons in both Helsingør (Denmark) and Helsingborg (Sweden) could open fire and sink it. Apparently, the Danish king of Shakespearean times (either Frederik II or Christian IV) was a bit of a show off. On top of collecting the toll, he once held up all trade ships for days just to show another king how they all leave the harbor at the same time, one after another. As a result, many Europeans didn’t get their goods on time and were pretty pissed off. This may have motivated Shakespeare to use Elsinore and the Kronborg Castle as a setting of the “rotten” state in his tragedy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I thought blind baking was wearing a blindfold and using your sense of smell (to tell whether you'd burnt your cakes/pies etc or not,) and your sense of hearing (for the smoke alarm)!


Nahh. It is more like what i do. Read the recipe, estimate the quantities, put it all together, bake and pray it comes out like it should. [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're only human.
> Or at least most of them were................


Most of them were ???? Psssst, you can pm me. Have you gotten in contact with some lovely aliens ? Psssssst.....


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 248685
> View attachment 248685
> View attachment 248685
> View attachment 248685



Have I already said that it’s brilliant? Oh dear, not again!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all..
> 
> Almost jumped in the truck and went out kayaking again....but not since I have an all day trip scheduled for Saturday. Looks like everyone is busy singing, feeding squirrels, getting kids off to school, drinking heavily or wanting to, dreaming of fossils and stocking up.
> 
> Not sure how widely spread this “tree” grows.... but I’m sure many don’t see this type of fruit on their trees.. like the size of American softballs..
> 
> Any guesses? I’ll send the ID later... ogh....very humid here already...temps to climb to 93 ish.
> 
> View attachment 248589


Oh wow. I have never seen that before. What does the fruit taste like?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Seems you are* cheese-blinded*. That is a very serious desease ! Please get asap in contact with a doctor who is familiar with this desease. At the end when you take no meds you will see cheese everywhere and everyone will be cheese too.
> Even wifey ! I think she is not amused when you try to cut a piece out of her with a knife !



I think “Doctor Who” should be capitalized


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol!


Good Morning, Good Afternoon and Good Evening Heather. Hope all is dandy on your side of the world.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am wishing you the best of luck.. but also warning you.... it seems that when or if I even touch ANY kind of plant, it dies. I tend to heart beats & hubby does the foliage. (He’s gone right now or I would have got him to cut the pieces).. but it will make me feel really great if you can get one to root for you. I’ve boxed them up and will send out UPS later today.


You are very sweet Heather. And because it was done with lots of TLC i am sure they will thrive when Kathy gets them.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Probably they meant “hamlet” as a mini-village. Which is not a Danish name at all by the way.
> 
> All foreign ships passing through the narrow Øresund Strait (between Sweden and Denmark), whether en route to or from Denmark or not, had to stop in Helsingør (Elsinore) and pay a toll to the Danish Crown. If a ship refused to stop, cannons in both Helsingør (Denmark) and Helsingborg (Sweden) could open fire and sink it. Apparently, the Danish king of Shakespearean times (either Frederik II or Christian IV) was a bit of a show off. On top of collecting the toll, he once held up all trade ships for days just to show another king how they all leave the harbor at the same time, one after another. As a result, many Europeans didn’t get their goods on time and were pretty pissed off. This may have motivated Shakespeare to use Elsinore and the Kronborg Castle as a setting of the “rotten” state in his tragedy.


History is always interesting. Thank you for the historical trip.
I am pissed off too when I do not get from amazon what I`ve ordered. Can I blame Denmark for this ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be silly.
> It's the bit of baking that occurs after you've peeled half a dozen onions and wiped your eyes with fingers covered in chili powder.


OMW My eyes hurt just thinking about that.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lena! Of course it’s ok. Glad to know something I did was helpful[emoji23]. Your weekend sounds like mine.. I have kiddie play date one day and teenager bday party the next. Sometimes I crave quite time so bad, I sneak off from work to see a movie all by myself!


Hmmm. I should do that one day.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon one and all.
> A very quiet day here for me today, just off for a walk later.
> Lola still in bed so off to drag him from his pit for a soak.
> Not see you later
> TTFN


Good Morning, Good Afternoon and Good Evening Lyn. How is your Saturday going?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Drive through shopping?


Now there is a thought. It would certainly stop me from buying stuff I actually don't need.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sure, I recognize it! It’s a ball stuck in the branches. Points?


Points from me for a good answer.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep! Thats what it is. 2 points.
> 
> *Hedge apple or Osage Orange*
> Maclura pomifera is a small deciduous tree with round, rough textured fruits. It's bumpy and spherical. Used by the Comanche as an herb using a root and water infusion for eye problems. Native Americans used it for cancer treatments. The sap has been used for tooth pain as well.


Oohh nice.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> and another silly, funny clip



That was very creative!!!![emoji2]
I enjoyed that!
Where can we see more of these?[emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Am I wrong to write “a” herb? “An” herb, “an” history etc. irks me greatly.


I was taught that you always use "an" when the word after starts with a vowel and " a" if the next word starts with a consonant


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> An aardvark
> A donkey
> 
> An angel
> A gate
> 
> An orange
> A pear
> 
> An avocado
> A grape
> 
> Right?
> 
> Always thought that AN goes in front of vowels and A in front of consonants. No.
> 
> 
> Ok.....off to cut some grass in our lawn on the side garden.


Snap'ish.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a vowel _sound _, so for example it's a union, but an umbrella; umbrella is a vowel sound but union starts with the 'y' sound as in you, so is not.


Now that I did not know. Must remember this.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> An hour?
> An honest man?


Now you have just confused me!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Maclura pomifera, commonly known as the Osage orange. I grew up calling them horse apples. Same family as a mulberry tree


Thats what Heather called it.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yay I got it right, a little late, but I got it.[emoji1]


You very rarely get plants wrong.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> As usual, I'm late to the party.


Not as late as me this time.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been gardening, wifey been busy in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 248605


What is that?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The scenery changed through 650 miles from the flat lands of Northern France through to the mountainous Alps near Grenoble via Bourg en Bresse famous for its chickens (the one pictured marks the region and is a landmark we always looked out for since the children were small) .
> View attachment 248610
> 
> View attachment 248611
> 
> View attachment 248612
> 
> 
> We made good time to Montéllimar and are staying in a motel for the night. We’ll sleep well after a long day!


Beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> That was very creative!!!![emoji2]
> I enjoyed that!
> Where can we see more of these?[emoji2]


On Youtube. Search for La Linea. That is the name of these cartoons.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As a scientist, I must try this on wifey, just to see if it's as painful as you all say.


[emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35] If you do that to Wifey I am going to be very upset with you. [emoji859]️‍


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening,Lyn.
> My weekend is not here, but that's okay, I just won another prize in a competition on the Fossil Forum, so I'm happy.


Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of my friends on the Fossil Forum just spotted my appearance in Jurassic Park


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh but they are... I had quite enough of them. I used to sneak out of bed to go to party’s and now I sneak out of party’s to go to bed [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Learning point: Don't stand near JoesDad when he's cutting French bread - not without goggles anyway! [emoji23]


Noted.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are up bright and early for the second part of our journey. We don't have far to go, but we need to get to our destination before the street market closes at lunchtime. We have food to buy!


Sounds like fun. Enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Saturday = longer kayaking trip...so up early, boat on the truck, things packed, time for some coffee, then hit the road to Maryland’s Eastern Shore.
> 
> Here’s the area (Prospect Bay) where we will be paddling....so everyone have “fun” or relax or garden or teach or sing away.... ciao.
> 
> View attachment 248653


Enjoy. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> History is always interesting. Thank you for the historical trip.
> I am pissed off too when I do not get from amazon what I`ve ordered. Can I blame Denmark for this ?



Not anymore, unfortunately...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What is that?



A sugar bomb


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> New cheese shop since our last visit 2 years ago [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 248665
> 
> 
> Around the streets - this is a very ancient town
> View attachment 248667
> 
> View attachment 248668
> 
> View attachment 248669


That is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies and happy Saturday..
> 
> All critters are well at my house!
> I could keep goin with the pics but it would overload our forum


I love your photos . Load away.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Crepes - a very thin pancake with ham, cheese, onion and egg topping accompanied by a cup of cider (French cider is traditionally served in what looks like a tea cup)


Sounds scrumptious.


----------



## CarolM

Jemzfarm said:


> Hi all...newbie here! Linda aka @JoesMum said i can often find her in here...so here I am! (You can see my post ‘Newbie to the forum’ if you’re interested...or not )
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and great weekend x


Hi There and Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. Where it is so dark you can chat away without being seen. Pull up an armadillo. Montgomery will be around to offer you some coffee. Don't let the one legged Pirate mess you around and can normally be found serving drinks in the Penguin pub. The snow leopard is around somewhere but don't worry it only eats carrots. Watch out for the hedgehogs their quills can be painful if you step on them. Look after the penguins otherwise Sabine will be angry with you. If you should need a little bit of light poke a jellyfish.
My name is Carol and I am from Cape Town South Africa. I am Rue, Kang, Clark and Harry's Mom.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep, Adam’s name disappears in our replies. I have no idea why.


Not for me.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> It looks like it shows up that way when you reply maybe.. yes, I’m on the app.. here’s a screen shot of what I see.
> 
> Maybe we could just rename you altogether[emoji23][emoji23] I bet Wifey could give us some good suggestions [emoji6]


I think the app gets its knickers in a twist from time to time. I see that with quotes too. Just accept it as one of the quirks


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Probably they meant “hamlet” as a mini-village. Which is not a Danish name at all by the way.
> 
> All foreign ships passing through the narrow Øresund Strait (between Sweden and Denmark), whether en route to or from Denmark or not, had to stop in Helsingør (Elsinore) and pay a toll to the Danish Crown. If a ship refused to stop, cannons in both Helsingør (Denmark) and Helsingborg (Sweden) could open fire and sink it. Apparently, the Danish king of Shakespearean times (either Frederik II or Christian IV) was a bit of a show off. On top of collecting the toll, he once held up all trade ships for days just to show another king how they all leave the harbor at the same time, one after another. As a result, many Europeans didn’t get their goods on time and were pretty pissed off. This may have motivated Shakespeare to use Elsinore and the Kronborg Castle as a setting of the “rotten” state in his tragedy.


Very interesting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of peeling onions, I have learned how to do it and not cry!

Because the tear inducing oils are concentrated in the root end if the onion, dont break or cut into the roots. Start cutting at the other end, and toss the root end when you get to it.


----------



## JoesMum

Jemzfarm said:


> Hi all...newbie here! Linda aka @JoesMum said i can often find her in here...so here I am! (You can see my post ‘Newbie to the forum’ if you’re interested...or not )
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and great weekend x


Hello!

Nice to not see you in the CDR  We are a friendly bunch from around the world in here ... mostly with a slightly wonky sense of humour 

I see you have been introduced to some of the weirder figments of our imagination, but please do pull up an armadillo, make yourself comfy and join in the chat. I shall be popping in with a few postcards from time to time over the next couple of weeks


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> That was very creative!!!![emoji2]
> I enjoyed that!
> Where can we see more of these?[emoji2]


Google.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A sugar bomb


So does that mean when it goes off it will explode into candy?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Very interesting.


I am fairly sure that the brand was named after the Shakespeare play... trying to make it sound classy!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of peeling onions, I have learned how to do it and not cry!
> 
> Because the tear inducing oils are concentrated in the root end if the onion, dont break or cut into the roots. Start cutting at the other end, and toss the root end when you get to it.


I must try that. Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We seem to have struck gold with this holiday house. It is huge, very smart and has fine views of the Cevennes mountains in the distance. It is cheaper than other houses we have rented in this area,so we keep looking for the catch and haven't found one yet!

The sun is shining in exactly the wrong direction for my phone camera to cope right now, so I will take photos in the morning.


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up on yesterday's and today's posts. Was very busy st work yesterday and then had my osteopath session after work. And fell asleep early. This morning it was an early morning again as son had a rugby match. Shopping and other stuff. All done now. And it is time to relax. Tomorrow is laundry day and then tea and cake for Liam's birthday. I hope everybody's Saturday is going well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We seem to have struck gold with this holiday house. It is huge, very smart and has fine views of the Cevennes mountains in the distance. It is cheaper than other houses we have rented in this area,so we keep looking for the catch and haven't found one yet!
> 
> The sun is shining in exactly the wrong direction for my phone camera to cope right now, so I will take photos in the morning.


Whose says you can't have a break. So glad it is a nice house.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of peeling onions, I have learned how to do it and not cry!
> 
> Because the tear inducing oils are concentrated in the root end if the onion, dont break or cut into the roots. Start cutting at the other end, and toss the root end when you get to it.



I should try this. I cry my eyes out when I peel onions. [emoji24] A chef in Turkey suggested sniffing on a piece of bread while cutting onions. Helps me somewhat.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I should try this. I cry my eyes out when I peel onions. [emoji24] A chef in Turkey suggested sniffing on a piece of bread while cutting onions. Helps me somewhat.


If you keep your onion in the fridge it is supposed to help as well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So does that mean when it goes off it will explode into candy?



No, but I won’t sugarcoat it for you  It’s fried dough soaked in syrup — about a million calories per small piece.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up on yesterday's and today's posts. Was very busy st work yesterday and then had my osteopath session after work. And fell asleep early. This morning it was an early morning again as son had a rugby match. Shopping and other stuff. All done now. And it is time to relax. Tomorrow is laundry day and then tea and cake for Liam's birthday. I hope everybody's Saturday is going well.



Are you continuing with the osteopath you liked? How’s that going?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Seems you are* cheese-blinded*. That is a very serious desease ! Please get asap in contact with a doctor who is familiar with this desease. At the end when you take no meds you will see cheese everywhere and everyone will be cheese too.
> Even wifey ! I think she is not amused when you try to cut a piece out of her with a knife !


Only small non vital pieces. 
Mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Adam. Or Afternoon. And Good Evening just for good measure!![emoji6]


It was afternoon when you posted. 
It is now evening.
Good evening, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Probably they meant “hamlet” as a mini-village. Which is not a Danish name at all by the way.
> 
> All foreign ships passing through the narrow Øresund Strait (between Sweden and Denmark), whether en route to or from Denmark or not, had to stop in Helsingør (Elsinore) and pay a toll to the Danish Crown. If a ship refused to stop, cannons in both Helsingør (Denmark) and Helsingborg (Sweden) could open fire and sink it. Apparently, the Danish king of Shakespearean times (either Frederik II or Christian IV) was a bit of a show off. On top of collecting the toll, he once held up all trade ships for days just to show another king how they all leave the harbor at the same time, one after another. As a result, many Europeans didn’t get their goods on time and were pretty pissed off. This may have motivated Shakespeare to use Elsinore and the Kronborg Castle as a setting of the “rotten” state in his tragedy.


Hamnet was the name of Shakespeare's son who died in infancy. 
He altered it slightly for the name of the character and play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Most of them were ???? Psssst, you can pm me. Have you gotten in contact with some lovely aliens ? Psssssst.....


Maybe alien. 
One or two of them were certainly not life as we know it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Have I already said that it’s brilliant? Oh dear, not again!


That was a different one.
There are two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think “Doctor Who” should be capitalized


It always makes me jump when i read headlines such as, "Doctor Who Murdered 70 Patients is Struck Off!" 
or, "Doctor Who Saved Hamster Gets Medal."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> History is always interesting. Thank you for the historical trip.
> I am pissed off too when I do not get from amazon what I`ve ordered. Can I blame Denmark for this ?


I think we're blaming France this week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of peeling onions, I have learned how to do it and not cry!
> 
> Because the tear inducing oils are concentrated in the root end if the onion, dont break or cut into the roots. Start cutting at the other end, and toss the root end when you get to it.


I have also learned how to peel onions without crying.
Get wifey to do it in another room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello!
> 
> Nice to not see you in the CDR  We are a friendly bunch from around the world in here ... mostly with a slightly wonky sense of humour
> 
> I see you have been introduced to some of the weirder figments of our imagination, but please do pull up an armadillo, make yourself comfy and join in the chat. I shall be popping in with a few postcards from time to time over the next couple of weeks


"Figments of our imagination" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We seem to have struck gold with this holiday house. It is huge, very smart and has fine views of the Cevennes mountains in the distance. It is cheaper than other houses we have rented in this area,so we keep looking for the catch and haven't found one yet!
> 
> The sun is shining in exactly the wrong direction for my phone camera to cope right now, so I will take photos in the morning.


Sounds lovely. 
But the catch is that the sun will always shine in the wrong direction and you'll be completely unable to take photographs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I should try this. I cry my eyes out when I peel onions. [emoji24] A chef in Turkey suggested sniffing on a piece of bread while cutting onions. Helps me somewhat.


Bread pellets stuffed up the nostrils is better.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It always makes me jump when i read headlines such as, "Doctor Who Murdered 70 Patients is Struck Off!"
> or, "Doctor Who Saved Hamster Gets Medal."



I must’ve caught it from you. It’s contagious!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> If you keep your onion in the fridge it is supposed to help as well.


Peel it in the fridge?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bread pellets stuffed up the nostrils is better.



Or a pair of pencils...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or a pair of pencils...
> View attachment 248701


Not sure if that works with onions. 
Will try. 
Or get wifey to try.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure if that works with onions.
> Will try.
> Or get wifey to try.



“A large crisis requires a large plan.”


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maybe alien.
> One or two of them were certainly not life as we know it.


Very interesting. How do you noticed that they were not alive as we know it ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we're blaming France this week.


Good idea.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It always makes me jump when i read headlines such as, "Doctor Who Murdered 70 Patients is Struck Off!"
> or, "Doctor Who Saved Hamster Gets Medal."


Wanna see you jump.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have also learned how to peel onions without crying.
> Get wifey to do it in another room.


That is great !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not sure if that works with onions.
> Will try.
> Or get wifey to try.


I know how to peel onions without tears....
Some say you have to do it under water. So I`ve tried and it works !
Look !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I know how to peel onions without tears....
> Some say you have to do it under water. So I`ve tried and it works !
> Look !


Yup.
That's proof. 
I shall do that from now on.
Thanks, Bee.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


>



So true [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Saturday = longer kayaking trip...so up early, boat on the truck, things packed, time for some coffee, then hit the road to Maryland’s Eastern Shore.
> 
> Here’s the area (Prospect Bay) where we will be paddling....so everyone have “fun” or relax or garden or teach or sing away.... ciao.
> 
> View attachment 248653



Baaaaaaack. Catching up with the posts... but one teaser pix from our launch area..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Happy paddling, Mark! Looking forward to the postcards!



Here’s another one since you requested!


*Paddling Off From Our Launch - Quiet Waters*


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh wow. I have never seen that before. What does the fruit taste like?



Hmmmmmm, it’s a very odd interior...more pulpy than edible.. I’ll grab one and cut it open..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another one since you requested!
> 
> 
> *Paddling Off From Our Launch - Quiet Waters*
> 
> View attachment 248720


That's a really stunning photo, even by your high standards.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> That's proof.
> I shall do that from now on.
> Thanks, Bee.


Buy wifey a big pool and a mask......
and don`t forget the onions.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bet she could................
> Until then I seem to be ]



Lol [emoji23] well I like your personality despite your name... whatever that may be now


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> You can eat Crepes even with Nutella ! Very yummy !!!



My kinda thinkin!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another one since you requested!
> 
> 
> *Paddling Off From Our Launch - Quiet Waters*
> 
> View attachment 248720


Quiet waters are deep and beautiful....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> My kinda thinkin!!!


 I like your kinda thinking


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So do I. Mine is growing in someone elses garden or have been incinerated. [emoji17] [emoji17]



Lmbo!!! I have no doubt that any plant is safer in anybody else’s garden except mine... my whole family has an amazing history of green thumbs... except me! But Boy I can sure raise some critters[emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Huhuuuu.... here is the night owl. Who is with me in the dark ?
Heather ? Adam ?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> No, but I won’t sugarcoat it for you  It’s fried dough soaked in syrup — about a million calories per small piece.



Heaven!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Or a pair of pencils...
> View attachment 248701



I just laughed so hard I snorted!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


>



There should be a world rule book created by minions!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Huhuuuu.... here is the night owl. Who is with me in the dark ?
> Heather ? Adam ?



Sabine, I’m with you.... but I’m no night owl.. it’s only 7:30 here... still very light out. I was running late getting home to my chores today and am just now outside doing tortoise time with the babies and catching up on my posts


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> There should be a world rule book created by minions!!!



*
But the can be very evil:*


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Sabine, I’m with you.... but I’m no night owl.. it’s only 7:30 here... still very light out. I was running late getting home to my chores today and am just now outside doing tortoise time with the babies and catching up on my posts


Hi Heather. I know. You Americans are 6 hours "behind"... LOL
Its early morning in Germany 2:30 am. I am a night owl .....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Huhuuuu.... here is the night owl. Who is with me in the dark ?
> Heather ? Adam ?


I am here! 
I am here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I just laughed so hard I snorted!!!


Don't snort! 
The pencils will fall out.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. I know. You Americans are 6 hours "behind"... LOL
> Its early morning in Germany 2:30 am. I am a night owl .....



I guess so!!!! My Grandfathers family was German and my maiden name is Daughdrill.. I was the only one with that name in school for sure.. My Father always sang like you and still does occasionally. I love to hear a good melody.. so we have some things in Common Here are some real time of photos for you. We have a storm moving in and our temps were in the 100’s (f) today.. I’m Meeeeeelllllltttting!!! So are my dogs!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am here!
> I am here!


Hurray !
Hurray !
Good morning Adam.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I guess so!!!! My Grandfathers family was German and my maiden name is Daughdrill.. I was the only one with that name in school for sure.. My Father always sang like you and still does occasionally. I love to hear a good melody.. so we have some things in Common Here are some real time of photos for you. We have a storm moving in and our temps were in the 100’s (f) today.. I’m Meeeeeelllllltttting!!! So are my dogs!
> View attachment 248721
> View attachment 248722
> View attachment 248723


We really have some things in common. That is great.
Your weather is not great. Too hot. I would melt to.
Take a nice bath in the lake together with your dogs ???? Is that possible ?  Thank you for the real time pics. I can`t take pics now. It is too dark here ....


----------



## Bee62

For Carol and Lena and me and for ....... ?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't snort!
> The pencils will fall out.



Either that or pierce my brain... at which point all my cares will cease.... hmmmm...


----------



## Bee62

Adam is gone, Heather is gone. All are gone. Nobody here...
I will be gone too.... in some minutes... when no one comes back...
I am bored .....


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> We really have some things in common. That is great.
> Your weather is not great. Too hot. I would melt to.
> Take a nice bath in the lake together with your dogs ???? Is that possible ?  Thank you for the real time pics. I can`t take pics now. It is too dark here ....



It is and we have at times.. my dogs love the water and I often play fetch with them in the lake .. My daughter & I have also swam my horses in the lake but my neighbors don’t like it. We do have a pool in the back as well ... but hubby doesn’t like it if I let the animals in))


----------



## EllieMay

I have had my one glass of wine to wind down... fought with my son over the last of the sharp cheddar cheese... sat peacefully for at least 5 minutes.,,..... it’s just not cutting it tonight....time for a Bloody Mary!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It is and we have at times.. my dogs love the water and I often play fetch with them in the lake .. My daughter & I have also swam my horses in the lake but my neighbors don’t like it. We do have a pool in the back as well ... but hubby doesn’t like it if I let the animals in))


I would not care about the neighbors and hubby too...
Sometimes it`s hard to be a woman .....


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I would not care about the neighbors and hubby too...
> Sometimes it`s hard to be a woman .....



Correction... it’s hard to be a special kind of woman!
I don’t care about the neighbors so much but I tolerate hubby pretty well... it takes a lot of man to love a woman like me... yet he does it so well


----------



## Bee62

My bed is calling me....
Nighty night to all absent and present rommies.
Here is my Lullaby song for you


----------



## EllieMay

Goodnight my friends!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I just laughed so hard I snorted!!!



Another CDR member introduced to Blackadder [emoji23] 

It’s a British comedy series - each series being set in a historical period and supposedly charting the history of generations of the Blackadder family. Wibble comes from “Blackadder goes forth” set in World War I when Edmund Blackadder was trying to prove himself insane.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another one since you requested!
> 
> 
> *Paddling Off From Our Launch - Quiet Waters*
> 
> View attachment 248720



Mark, your pictures and your kayaking are wonderful as ever!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We woke up to a wonderful view towards the Cevennes mountains - it’s a little misty today so you can’t see them, but that doesn’t ruin the view



Our house has an open plan kitchen/diner/living room at one end



The pool in the middle and the two en suite bedrooms at the other end. Our bedroom has windows overlooking the pool as well as the view. 



The house is built into the hillside so there’s a garage underneath and a balcony running the full length of the view side. We have the binoculars out as it is proving a good spot for bird watching 

I could live here forever!

We are off to buy bread before the weather gets too hot!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have fun and a nice natterjack, Lyn.


I did thank you and caught up on all the news.
Then had a lovely, long walk along a canal - very pleasant!
We continued our natterjack as we made our way along the path where the horses once toad the barges!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No idea.
> I've not seen that.
> Are you on the app?
> Perhaps that's my new forum name - ]
> Can't say I like it that much.


Well if you're Bracket who's Hinge?


----------



## Lyn W

Jemzfarm said:


> Hi all...newbie here! Linda aka @JoesMum said i can often find her in here...so here I am! (You can see my post ‘Newbie to the forum’ if you’re interested...or not )
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and great weekend x


Hi Jem and welcome to the madhouse CDR!
Lots of fun to be had and good supportive friends to be made in here.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another one since you requested!
> 
> 
> *Paddling Off From Our Launch - Quiet Waters*
> 
> View attachment 248720


That looks so peaceful!
I bet you don't suffer from stress or hypertension Mark.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We woke up to a wonderful view towards the Cevennes mountains - it’s a little misty today so you can’t see them, but that doesn’t ruin the view
> View attachment 248734
> 
> 
> Our house has an open plan kitchen/diner/living room at one end
> View attachment 248735
> 
> 
> The pool in the middle and the two en suite bedrooms at the other end. Our bedroom has windows overlooking the pool as well as the view.
> View attachment 248736
> 
> 
> The house is built into the hillside so there’s a garage underneath and a balcony running the full length of the view side. We have the binoculars out as it is proving a good spot for bird watching
> 
> I could live here forever!
> 
> We are off to buy bread before the weather gets too hot!


Looks wonderful!
The perfect setting for a lovely holiday!


----------



## Lyn W

Good Sunday morning everyone.
Slightly damp and very windy here today but some sun trying to break through too.
I have no plans for today yet, but will probably go and pick some dandies and plantains for Lola.
I have found a place nearby where they have really sprouted again with the recent rain.
Lucky Lola ! Or he would be if he was eating properly!
Hope everyone has a good day.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Mark, your pictures and your kayaking are wonderful as ever!



Thank you. It’s always interesting to see if i capture any special glimpses..(i only check the pix once home) - some good, some normal.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday.... no fancy pub, cafe, or holiday cottage, but the water was warm for a nice long swim and the beach was only crowded by our group.

We had a long lunch/swim break....and burned up plenty of calories on our 13 mile paddle.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Another CDR member introduced to Blackadder [emoji23]
> 
> It’s a British comedy series - each series being set in a historical period and supposedly charting the history of generations of the Blackadder family. Wibble comes from “Blackadder goes forth” set in World War I when Edmund Blackadder was trying to prove himself insane.



I’m going to have to watch a series on utube! You can never have too much comedy.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hurray !
> Hurray !
> Good morning Adam.


Sorry, I got distracted in Corner 9. 
Thought I smelled a meerkat.
(not smelled like a meerkat)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam is gone, Heather is gone. All are gone. Nobody here...
> I will be gone too.... in some minutes... when no one comes back...
> I am bored .....


The minions scared me off.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I have had my one glass of wine to wind down... fought with my son over the last of the sharp cheddar cheese... sat peacefully for at least 5 minutes.,,..... it’s just not cutting it tonight....time for a Bloody Mary!!!


Fighting over cheese is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!


Oh wow! That is a major undertaking and I am full of admiration for you for trying to help this young man. Heather, I wish you all the luck in the world... and we are here whenever you need to scream and holler but not in his presence!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We woke up to a wonderful view towards the Cevennes mountains - it’s a little misty today so you can’t see them, but that doesn’t ruin the view
> View attachment 248734
> 
> 
> Our house has an open plan kitchen/diner/living room at one end
> View attachment 248735
> 
> 
> The pool in the middle and the two en suite bedrooms at the other end. Our bedroom has windows overlooking the pool as well as the view.
> View attachment 248736
> 
> 
> The house is built into the hillside so there’s a garage underneath and a balcony running the full length of the view side. We have the binoculars out as it is proving a good spot for bird watching
> 
> I could live here forever!
> 
> We are off to buy bread before the weather gets too hot!


Good afternoon, Linda! 
That looks absolutely amazing.
What a lovely place.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of France, here are the new public toilets in Paris.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-45217575/icymi-oui-oui-paris-s-new-and-very-public-toilets


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I did thank you and caught up on all the news.
> Then had a lovely, long walk along a canal - very pleasant!
> We continued our natterjack as we made our way along the path where the horses once toad the barges!


Which must have spawned some pleasant conversation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well if you're Bracket who's Hinge?


There are a few her who could be Unhinged.
Good afternoon, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> That looks so peaceful!
> I bet you don't suffer from stress or hypertension Mark.


Just Kayaker's Elbow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday.... no fancy pub, cafe, or holiday cottage, but the water was warm for a nice long swim and the beach was only crowded by our group.
> 
> We had a long lunch/swim break....and burned up plenty of calories on our 13 mile paddle.
> 
> View attachment 248746


Happy Sunday, Mark! 
Looks lots of fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!


It's great when people share their lives in the Cold Dark Room.
You are more than welcome to share with us here and if it helps you cope or unwind, that's a bonus.
Good luck with that, it could go either way, I guess.
But what you're doing is a brave thing and the right thing to do if you are able. 
Good morning, Heather!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!



Good luck with this new/next phase. Is the plan for short-term stay....or for long-term? Good luck...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky, muggy day here in Maryland (so far). Overcast, high 70’s AND 84% HUMIDITY. - wet brow from just watering the banana plantation. A few ripe figs picked, watered snapdragons that are now looking sad here in late Summer. Removed Japanese beetle traps, looked at getting some Milky Spore powder to spread to control these darn beetles and grubs, watched a few hummers checking out the feeder for breakfast, checked on a sleepy Sully who gave me a few eye blinks.

Watched an interesting short TV program on a Vermont cheddar cheese producer, who uses innoculations from both British and American cheddar spores... he also has his own special herd of Guernseys thst he uses for his very fresh milk.
Here is a pix of the finished up/cut baklava thst wifey served up to her lost relatives..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
I just attempted to tag John Sellers on a post
@johnandjade
But the name doesn't come up.
Has he completely left the forum?
I'm getting so out of touch with ya'll.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Well.
Now it did come up....


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!


He's a lucky boy to have you in his life. Let's hope he's mature enough to appreciate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky, muggy day here in Maryland (so far). Overcast, high 70’s AND 84% HUMIDITY. - wet brow from just watering the banana plantation. A few ripe figs picked, watered snapdragons that are now looking sad here in late Summer. Removed Japanese beetle traps, looked at getting some Milky Spore powder to spread to control these darn beetles and grubs, watched a few hummers checking out the feeder for breakfast, checked on a sleepy Sully who gave me a few eye blinks.
> 
> Watched an interesting short TV program on a Vermont cheddar cheese producer, who uses innoculations from both British and American cheddar spores... he also has his own special herd of Guernseys thst he uses for his very fresh milk.
> Here is a pix of the finished up/cut baklava thst wifey served up to her lost relatives..
> 
> View attachment 248747


Looks lovely! 
And the cheese documentary would have been just my cup of tea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well.
> Now it did come up....


Hi, Ed, hope all is well in your world. 
The names of members who haven't posted in a long time don't seem to come up, but they're just 'sleeping', they will come up if you spell them exactly right, but you only know when they come up highlighted in green after you post. 
Nobody's heard from John for months, I've tried to e-mail him, Lyn's tried, so have you, I believe, but he doesn't respond.
He's lost to us, I'm afraid.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going to try a phone call.
Last message I left went unanswered though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some well-aged cheddar would go well with this plate of fresh figs I just picked. Of course SOME didnt mske it into the kitchen..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to try a phone call.
> Last message I left went unanswered though.


I just texted him
Is INTERNATIONAL TEXTING even a thing?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Oh wow! That is a major undertaking and I am full of admiration for you for trying to help this young man. Heather, I wish you all the luck in the world... and we are here whenever you need to scream and holler but not in his presence!



Thanks Linda!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's great when people share their lives in the Cold Dark Room.
> You are more than welcome to share with us here and if it helps you cope or unwind, that's a bonus.
> Good luck with that, it could go either way, I guess.
> But what you're doing is a brave thing and the right thing to do if you are able.
> Good morning, Heather!



Good morning Adam.. I am able and I am willing. It’s hard to balance protecting my own children and helping others if the two conflict.. but this young man may just need someone to care.. I can do that..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck with this new/next phase. Is the plan for short-term stay....or for long-term? Good luck...



Good morning Mark. ... and thanks. I’m not really a short-term kinda person.. my legal papers are for 6 months at this time but I’m in it for the long haul if he just shows any effort at all..


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> He's a lucky boy to have you in his life. Let's hope he's mature enough to appreciate it.



Thanks Yvonne... that’s my thoughts too.. I’m going to do all I can.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We woke up to a wonderful view towards the Cevennes mountains - it’s a little misty today so you can’t see them, but that doesn’t ruin the view
> View attachment 248734
> 
> 
> Our house has an open plan kitchen/diner/living room at one end
> View attachment 248735
> 
> 
> The pool in the middle and the two en suite bedrooms at the other end. Our bedroom has windows overlooking the pool as well as the view.
> View attachment 248736
> 
> 
> The house is built into the hillside so there’s a garage underneath and a balcony running the full length of the view side. We have the binoculars out as it is proving a good spot for bird watching
> 
> I could live here forever!
> 
> We are off to buy bread before the weather gets too hot!


I believe that you could live there forever.


----------



## EllieMay

On the upside, all the food posts have made me hungry.. my new child is about 30 min away so I’m going to fix some chicken Alfredo for lunch and after he gets settled in, we are off to my daughters teenage friend’s bday party... no down time here. Also bought me some flower seeds to throw in my tortoise garden! Thanks y’all for letting me lean this morning!!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The minions scared me off.


Bad excuse ! I was waiting for you but you submerged somewhere in the dark. 
Not nice.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Some well-aged cheddar would go well with this plate of fresh figs I just picked. Of course SOME didnt mske it into the kitchen..
> 
> View attachment 248753


Oh yum! We forgot to buy some yesterday. Shops are generally closed on Sundays in France... things aren't as bad a they used to be when France was closed on Sundays... but there's little point trying to rectify it today!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I make both these alot, particularly when we are on holiday in France.
> 
> *Courgette crisps*
> Slice very thinly lengthways. Put kitchen paper or a towel on a tray and lay the slices on top. Salt the slices on both sides and then places more kitchen paper or a towel on top. Leave to 'sweat' water for at least an hour... The paper/towel will absorb the moisture.
> 
> Season some plain flour. Heat some vegetable oil in in a frying pan. Coat each slice in seasoned flour before dropping it in the hot oil. Fry until both sides are crispy golden brown. (You could use a deep fryer, but I don't have one!)
> 
> * Ratatouille *
> Delicious accompaniment to grilled meats
> 
> Chopped onion
> Chopped zucchini
> Chopped bell pepper (any colour, but I like red)
> Optional: chopped egg plant
> 2 x 14 oz cans chopped tomatoes - or use chopped and skinned fresh tomatoes
> Generous teaspoon mixed herbs
> 
> Throw the lot in a large pan. Don't add extra water. Cover with a lid and simmer gently for as long as you want. The idea is that all the veggies go very soft. Remove the lid and let it boil a bit harder towards the end so most of the liquid evaporates and you end up with a thick mixture.


I am making both these now and realise I left the garlic out of the Ratatouille recipe [emoji33]

You need a couple of cloves of crushed garlic in the mix!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!


Wow Heather, you are very brave to take this new "baby". I wish you all the luck in the world that the boy turns to good being a member of your family. I have much respect that you made this decision.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of France, here are the new public toilets in Paris.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-45217575/icymi-oui-oui-paris-s-new-and-very-public-toilets


Silly French !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I just attempted to tag John Sellers on a post
> @johnandjade
> But the name doesn't come up.
> Has he completely left the forum?
> I'm getting so out of touch with ya'll.


Hello Ed, I`ve send John an e-mail.- no response. I think he will have no contact with us but I don`t know why.
It is nice to see *you* here in the dark. I hope we don`t loose contact with you too.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> On the upside, all the food posts have made me hungry.. my new child is about 30 min away so I’m going to fix some chicken Alfredo for lunch and after he gets settled in, we are off to my daughters teenage friend’s bday party... no down time here. Also bought me some flower seeds to throw in my tortoise garden! Thanks y’all for letting me lean this morning!!


Have you spoken to him? I'm wondering how he feels about this new situation.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Bad excuse ! I was waiting for you but you submerged somewhere in the dark.
> Not nice.


I like your new avatar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to try a phone call.
> Last message I left went unanswered though.


Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just texted him
> Is INTERNATIONAL TEXTING even a thing?


Mine just comes up as 'text.'
New thing.
I dunno.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed, I`ve send John an e-mail.- no response. I think he will have no contact with us but I don`t know why.
> It is nice to see *you* here in the dark. I hope we don`t loose contact with you too.


He has issues with his own demons....As we all do.
I just hope he comes back to us when he can.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine just comes up as 'text.'
> New thing.
> I dunno.


I'll send you a text.
Let me know if you get it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> On the upside, all the food posts have made me hungry.. my new child is about 30 min away so I’m going to fix some chicken Alfredo for lunch and after he gets settled in, we are off to my daughters teenage friend’s bday party... no down time here. Also bought me some flower seeds to throw in my tortoise garden! Thanks y’all for letting me lean this morning!!


Busy, busy! 
Have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Bad excuse ! I was waiting for you but you submerged somewhere in the dark.
> Not nice.


I got bitten by a camel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am making both these now and realise I left the garlic out of the Ratatouille recipe [emoji33]
> 
> You need a couple of cloves of crushed garlic in the mix!


Seven cloves for the French version! 
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> He has issues with his own demons....As we all do.
> I just hope he comes back to us when he can.


John's demons are real nasties, I feel.
Such a shame, I will forever treasure our holiday in Spain. 
Three weeks today and I meet up with another Roommate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll send you a text.
> Let me know if you get it.


Yup, got it and have texted you back.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, got it and have texted you back.


That answers the million dollar question.
In reality, it likely cost a little less.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John's demons are real nasties, I feel.
> Such a shame, I will forever treasure our holiday in Spain.
> Three weeks today and I meet up with another Roommate!


Who?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> That answers the million dollar question.
> In reality, it likely cost a little less.


International texts here are effectively free.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Have you spoken to him? I'm wondering how he feels about this new situation.



Yes Mam.. he was asking to come to me. He knows I took his brother some years back. His only other option was his Grandmother who really isn’t physically able to handle a teen ager. he spent the summer in a boys home and has done time in juvenile prison.. I was reluctant but I can’t help but feel that he does not have a bad heart, he just hasn’t ever known any different. Either way, we are off on a new journey. He says that he is going to take this opportunity to better himself.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I am making both these now and realise I left the garlic out of the Ratatouille recipe [emoji33]
> 
> You need a couple of cloves of crushed garlic in the mix!



I love when y’all post recipes!! I screen shot and print. Love to try new things!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Finished my lesson! 
Five days off now because it's the Eid on Wednesday! 
Lots of meat! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> International texts here are effectively free.


I'll let you know on my next phone bill.
Its certainly fast and more effective than logging back on to the forum.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The simple phone message I left for John last time was like $17. 
I think I spoke for about two minutes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> The simple phone message I left for John last time was like $17.
> I think I spoke for about two minutes.



That's mad. 
At the end of every three months I've still got about 100 Dollars of free international calls i have to ring people to use up.
And it costs me about $20 for those three months bit everything is multiplied because of special offers. 
All my calls, local and international, all my texts and more bonuses than I can use.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's mad.
> At the end of every three months I've still got about 100 Dollars of free international calls i have to ring people to use up.
> And it costs me about $20 for those three months bit everything is multiplied because of special offers.
> All my calls, local and international, all my texts and more bonuses than I can use.


Things aren't as cheap here.
I have unlimited texts, data and phone.
It's about $80 a month. Give or take. And no international calling at all.
But excellent service and coverage everywhere that I travel.
However I rarely leave the U.S.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Things aren't as cheap here.
> I have unlimited texts, data and phone.
> It's about $80 a month. Give or take. And no international calling at all.
> But excellent service and coverage everywhere that I travel.
> However I rarely leave the U.S.


That's not too bad, apart from the international bit. 
Things are much cheaper here, but of course we earn far less.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are you continuing with the osteopath you liked? How’s that going?


Yes I am. It is going extremely well. I hardly ever have back pain in my lower back now. But it is at the top of my back. So a work in progress still. I haven't taken any pain killers or sleeping tablets for a while either. Nor do i drink coffee or normal tea only decaf drinks. So the only things left are now the upper back tensing / tension and the e-cigarette that I am working on eliminating. I am so impressed with this guy as he has done for me what so many others have not been able to do for a very long time. [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I guess so!!!! My Grandfathers family was German and my maiden name is Daughdrill.. I was the only one with that name in school for sure.. My Father always sang like you and still does occasionally. I love to hear a good melody.. so we have some things in Common Here are some real time of photos for you. We have a storm moving in and our temps were in the 100’s (f) today.. I’m Meeeeeelllllltttting!!! So are my dogs!
> View attachment 248721
> View attachment 248722
> View attachment 248723


Nice!! Love the tort garden.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For Carol and Lena and me and for ....... ?


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another one since you requested!
> 
> 
> *Paddling Off From Our Launch - Quiet Waters*
> 
> View attachment 248720





Bee62 said:


> Quiet waters are deep and beautiful....



“Devils hide in quiet waters” — a Russian saying, usually about quiet people. [emoji23]
Stunning pic, Mark!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We woke up to a wonderful view towards the Cevennes mountains - it’s a little misty today so you can’t see them, but that doesn’t ruin the view
> View attachment 248734
> 
> 
> Our house has an open plan kitchen/diner/living room at one end
> View attachment 248735
> 
> 
> The pool in the middle and the two en suite bedrooms at the other end. Our bedroom has windows overlooking the pool as well as the view.
> View attachment 248736
> 
> 
> The house is built into the hillside so there’s a garage underneath and a balcony running the full length of the view side. We have the binoculars out as it is proving a good spot for bird watching
> 
> I could live here forever!
> 
> We are off to buy bread before the weather gets too hot!


Looks like heaven.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!


You will do just fine. Your heart is a beautiful one and your nephew will see that. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. But have a busy work day ahead again. So not see you in a while.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I guess so!!!! My Grandfathers family was German and my maiden name is Daughdrill.. I was the only one with that name in school for sure.. My Father always sang like you and still does occasionally. I love to hear a good melody.. so we have some things in Common Here are some real time of photos for you. We have a storm moving in and our temps were in the 100’s (f) today.. I’m Meeeeeelllllltttting!!! So are my dogs!
> View attachment 248721
> View attachment 248722
> View attachment 248723



Lovely moon craters in the first picture! [emoji23]
Hope the storm is not too strong and just brings the temps down a bit.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> For Carol and Lena and me and for ....... ?



Airbags??!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Either that or pierce my brain... at which point all my cares will cease.... hmmmm...



That’s a sharp observation!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We woke up to a wonderful view towards the Cevennes mountains - it’s a little misty today so you can’t see them, but that doesn’t ruin the view
> View attachment 248734
> 
> 
> Our house has an open plan kitchen/diner/living room at one end
> View attachment 248735
> 
> 
> The pool in the middle and the two en suite bedrooms at the other end. Our bedroom has windows overlooking the pool as well as the view.
> View attachment 248736
> 
> 
> The house is built into the hillside so there’s a garage underneath and a balcony running the full length of the view side. We have the binoculars out as it is proving a good spot for bird watching
> 
> I could live here forever!
> 
> We are off to buy bread before the weather gets too hot!



Don’t let JoesDad cut the baguette!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I did thank you and caught up on all the news.
> Then had a lovely, long walk along a canal - very pleasant!
> We continued our natterjack as we made our way along the path where the horses once toad the barges!



Ribbit!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!



Is he going to stay for a while? It probably won’t be easy, neither for you nor for him. Hope you’re able to set the rules from the start, and I wish you tons of patience.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of France, here are the new public toilets in Paris.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-45217575/icymi-oui-oui-paris-s-new-and-very-public-toilets



Of course the BBC had to flush out a story like that!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Things aren't as cheap here.
> I have unlimited texts, data and phone.
> It's about $80 a month. Give or take. And no international calling at all.
> But excellent service and coverage everywhere that I travel.
> However I rarely leave the U.S.


An international text message from my mobile phone costs 35p. If the recipient happens to have an iphone, as I do, then Apple's iMessage takes over and it becomes data which costs me nothing extra.

Call rates to international numbers vary depending on where I am calling, but are expensive.

My landline package includes international calls to landlines in some countries (eg USA) at no extra cost, bit those not in the package are expensive!

With JoesDad working all over the world over the years, we use Skype a lot to chat. People don't always realise, but Skype can also be used to make international telephone calls and works out MUCH cheaper than either the landline or mobile. As a result, JoesDad uses it in India for business calls back to the UK and we have used it to telephone daughter when she was volunteering in Tanzania without any internet. 

Our kids use Skype to have face to face chats home as well. Sometimes we have three way family chats with JoesDad and I in front of one webcam and each child in front of their own webcam; it's brilliant


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yes I am. It is going extremely well. I hardly ever have back pain in my lower back now. But it is at the top of my back. So a work in progress still. I haven't taken any pain killers or sleeping tablets for a while either. Nor do i drink coffee or normal tea only decaf drinks. So the only things left are now the upper back tensing / tension and the e-cigarette that I am working on eliminating. I am so impressed with this guy as he has done for me what so many others have not been able to do for a very long time. [emoji16]


Wow! That is progress indeed! I never imagined that you would progress this fast. Well done! You should be very proud of yourself 

My problems all stem from the top of my back too. I suspect that, like me, you will be making regular maintenance visits to your osteopath forever. Just staying straight and recognising when things are going wrong before they hit crisis is difficult!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Don’t let JoesDad cut the baguette!


I did it! Well away from daughter


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another beautiful day in France. Like yesterday, we are taking it easy. The long drive needs some recovery. 

Last night’s sunset from our balcony was lovely


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going to try a phone call.
> Last message I left went unanswered though.



So sad. 
Nice to not see you, Ed! How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John's demons are real nasties, I feel.
> Such a shame, I will forever treasure our holiday in Spain.
> Three weeks today and I meet up with another Roommate!



Who???


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Who?



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Yes Mam.. he was asking to come to me. He knows I took his brother some years back. His only other option was his Grandmother who really isn’t physically able to handle a teen ager. he spent the summer in a boys home and has done time in juvenile prison.. I was reluctant but I can’t help but feel that he does not have a bad heart, he just hasn’t ever known any different. Either way, we are off on a new journey. He says that he is going to take this opportunity to better himself.



Hope he can follow through! You have a big heart, Heather!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished my lesson!
> Five days off now because it's the Eid on Wednesday!
> Lots of meat!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Do remind me when the Eid starts! Should wish a happy Eid to a few people.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All caught up. But have a busy work day ahead again. So not see you in a while.



Good luck with your busy day ahead, Carol!
I’ve almost caught up. And very busy too. Will be the class rep this year, and it’s a bit of extra work. Or more than a bit.  I keep volunteering myself into all kinds of trouble. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> An international text message from my mobile phone costs 35p. If the recipient happens to have an iphone, as I do, then Apple's iMessage takes over and it becomes data which costs me nothing extra.
> 
> Call rates to international numbers vary depending on where I am calling, but are expensive.
> 
> My landline package includes international calls to landlines in some countries (eg USA) at no extra cost, bit those not in the package are expensive!
> 
> With JoesDad working all over the world over the years, we use Skype a lot to chat. People don't always realise, but Skype can also be used to make international telephone calls and works out MUCH cheaper than either the landline or mobile. As a result, JoesDad uses it in India for business calls back to the UK and we have used it to telephone daughter when she was volunteering in Tanzania without any internet.
> 
> Our kids use Skype to have face to face chats home as well. Sometimes we have three way family chats with JoesDad and I in front of one webcam and each child in front of their own webcam; it's brilliant



I used Skype a lot to call or have a face to face chat with my mom. Recently we gave her an iPhone, and now it’s all FaceTime.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day in France. Like yesterday, we are taking it easy. The long drive needs some recovery.
> 
> Last night’s sunset from our balcony was lovely
> View attachment 248795



Finally the sun was shining in the right direction! Silly Sun! But I’m still blaming the French.


----------



## Kristoff

Caught up now! Took care of some administrative work in between. Time for my second coffee!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good luck with your busy day ahead, Carol!
> I’ve almost caught up. And very busy too. Will be the class rep this year, and it’s a bit of extra work. Or more than a bit.  I keep volunteering myself into all kinds of trouble. [emoji85][emoji23]



Class rep: you may need to turn your phone off. In my experience the poor victim volunteer ends up being in the middle of every petty argument between parents in a class... Honestly, the parents are worse than their kids!

Good luck! I hope your class proves the exception and the patents are paragons of virtue!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Class rep: you may need to turn your phone off. In my experience the poor victim volunteer ends up being in the middle of every petty argument between parents in a class... Honestly, the parents are worse than their kids!
> 
> Good luck! I hope your class proves the exception and the patents are paragons of virtue!


Thst should say parents not patents [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Class rep: you may need to turn your phone off. In my experience the poor victim volunteer ends up being in the middle of every petty argument between parents in a class... Honestly, the parents are worse than their kids!
> 
> Good luck! I hope your class proves the exception and the patents are paragons of virtue!



In my experience also (as a teacher), parents are the ones who often need some schooling; their kids are much more manageable (and much less mean)! [emoji85][emoji23] We have a very sweet class, same as last year so far, so I’m hoping it won’t be a horrible lesson for me...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Thst should say parents not patents [emoji849]



Maybe they’ll be so good they’d need to be patented...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> So sad.
> Nice to not see you, Ed! How are you?


Good.
Thanks.
Have things settled down there?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day in France. Like yesterday, we are taking it easy. The long drive needs some recovery.
> 
> Last night’s sunset from our balcony was lovely
> View attachment 248795



Gorgeous Linda!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Caught up now! Took care of some administrative work in between. Time for my second coffee!



Good morning Lena! Your fast this morning!! I’ve only managed 1/2 of my first, fed my tort babes, and climbed back in bed in my pj’s... Hope you have a wonderful Monday !!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’ve been a little on edge this past week so here’s the deal. I’m getting a new baby today... a two legged variety, 14 yrs old complete with a long history of not good stuff.. I am a last resort option but I guess God put me in The plan somewhere. I could use some prayers for this one I believe.. The boy is my Godson and my nephew by marriage. His parents took separate roads in life a long time ago and they were the type people who never should have been parents. I haven’t been around this child in 12 yrs. I did have his older brother living with me while he was in high school for a couple years and he is still close to us... working and making a decent start now. I’m just a bit nervous but I’m going to follow my own advice and believe that this is just what was meant to be... guess I just needed to share all that with someone not in the picture??? Sorry for rambling.. I do hope everyone has a great Sunday!!!


That is very admirable of you Heather, not many would take on a trouble teenager but you seem to have done a good job with his brother.
It may not always be plain sailing but with your support, a stable home and the calming effect of your animals around him I'm sure he will settle and thrive in your care. 
All good wishes to him and you.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! Hope today is great everywhere in the world!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of France, here are the new public toilets in Paris.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-45217575/icymi-oui-oui-paris-s-new-and-very-public-toilets


Well better than street corners.
Do the ladies have to sit on the top?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's mad.
> At the end of every three months I've still got about 100 Dollars of free international calls i have to ring people to use up.
> And it costs me about $20 for those three months bit everything is multiplied because of special offers.
> All my calls, local and international, all my texts and more bonuses than I can use.


Feel free to call me with some if that free phone time.
I'll soon have loads of extra time to talk.
I retire in the 31st.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I just attempted to tag John Sellers on a post
> @johnandjade
> But the name doesn't come up.
> Has he completely left the forum?
> I'm getting so out of touch with ya'll.


I've emailed him but no luck.
I don't know what's happened to him.
I hope he's OK


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> “Devils hide in quiet waters” — a Russian saying, usually about quiet people. [emoji23]
> Stunning pic, Mark!



Thanks..!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Of course the BBC had to flush out a story like that!



Isn’t that called Yellow Journalism. !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I've emailed him but no luck.
> I don't know what's happened to him.
> I hope he's OK


Me too
He's so much fun to know
It looks like his cell phone number is in service still


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I like your new avatar.


Thank you ! Me too. The tort is cute.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Feel free to call me with some if that free phone time.
> I'll soon have loads of extra time to talk.
> I retire in the 31st.


Finally! Not just a light at the end of the tunnel, but full daylight in vew, Ed!
Not long to go now - I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Of course the BBC had to flush out a story like that!


Was it the BBC .......
or the Pee Pee See?


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Monday everyone!
I have things to do, people to see etc......
so will catch up later.
TTFN


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Finally! Not just a light at the end of the tunnel, but full daylight in vew, Ed!
> Not long to go now - I bet you can't wait!


I'll bet I can!
Out of work at 53.
Its frightening.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> He has issues with his own demons....As we all do.
> I just hope he comes back to us when he can.


Hello Ed. I think most demons are tamer and less dangerous when you can talk about them to other people. Like here in the CDR.
How we can convince John ?
Can we convince you ?
I only can speak for myself, but speaking about problems helps me. We all are only human. With all our problems and failures. But when we stand together all our problems can be easier or lighter ( me thinks ). We all need friends in our lifes. Nobody can live completely alone. Friendship is important.
I wish that John will read this and comes back to [email protected] 
Please overcome your personal demons and come back to us my friend. We all miss you John !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got bitten by a camel.


Double bad excuse !
Lame excuse !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed. I think most demons are tamer and less dangerous when you can talk about them to other people. Like here in the CDR.
> How we can convince John ?
> Can we convince you ?
> I only can speak for myself, but speaking about problems helps me. We all are only human. With all our problems and failures. But when we stand together all our problems can be easier or lighter ( me thinks ). We all need friends in our lifes. Nobody can live completely alone. Friendship is important.
> I wish that John will read this and comes back to [email protected]
> Please overcome your personal demons and come back to us my friend. We all miss you John !


I imagine he's just having a rough patch.
Doesn't feel like talking or maybe embarrassed by a situation. I/we can only guess and theorize because of my own reasons.
When there are lots of bad things going on, sometimes the LAST thing you want to do is talk about them.
But it usually has a cylce. So better times most often come back around.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet I can!
> Out of work at 53.
> Its frightening.


Frightening ?????? I would love it ! 
I have to work until I am 65 to get my retirement. That is frightening !
Come on Ed, you are having so many hobbies and your family and you are still young. The world is yours when you retire !!!!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagine he's just having a rough patch.
> Doesn't feel like talking or maybe embarrassed by a situation. I/we can only guess and theorize because of my own reasons.
> When there are lots of bad things going on, sometimes the LAST thing you want to do is talk about them.
> But it usually has a cylce. So better times most often come back around.


Let`s hope so.
People are different. I am feeling better when I can talk about my problems. Or men are different to women when they have problems? Possible too.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> I have things to do, people to see etc......
> so will catch up later.
> TTFN


Happy Monday for you too !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Frightening ?????? I would love it !
> I have to work until I am 65 to get my retirement. That is frightening !
> Come on Ed, you are having so many hobbies and your family and you are still young. The world is yours when you retire !!!!


I actually have a plan.
It's to be out for my mandatory 12 months, then return to work within the school district.
I'll soon have 2 pension checks.....


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finished my lesson!
> Five days off now because it's the Eid on Wednesday!
> Lots of meat!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is the Eid on Wednesday?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Frightening ?????? I would love it !
> I have to work until I am 65 to get my retirement. That is frightening !
> Come on Ed, you are having so many hobbies and your family and you are still young. The world is yours when you retire !!!!


I can't draw my state pension until I am 67; I am currently 54. I haven't been in paid employment for around 4 years. Things got so poisonous where I was working that I just resigned, left as soon as I had worked my notice and never looked back - I was so glad I did it! 

As it is, we can afford to be without my salary and having the freedom to do things with JoesDad when he has breaks in his contracts... or contracts somewhere I want to go (like Palma last year)... works well for me. My school governance stretches my brain every bit as much as paid employment and I get to give something back as well


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I actually have a plan.
> It's to be out for my mandatory 12 months, then return to work within the school district.
> I'll soon have 2 pension checks.....


Sounds like a good plan.
I wish you luck with your pension checks. ( have I got it right that a doctor decides after the checks if you can retire or not ? )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Airbags??!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sounds better than Fatbags, doesen`t it ????


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I can't draw my state pension until I am 67; I am currently 54. I haven't been in paid employment for around 4 years. Things got so poisonous where I was working that I just resigned, left as soon as I had worked my notice and never looked back - I was so glad I did it!
> 
> As it is, we can afford to be without my salary and having the freedom to do things with JoesDad when he has breaks in his contracts... or contracts somewhere I want to go (like Palma last year)... works well for me. My school governance stretches my brain every bit as much as paid employment and I get to give something back as well


You are lucky to enjoy your life and travelling. It is so right what you do. Life can be very short...
Men in Germany have to work until they are 67. Often men die before they get their retirement. That is sad.
Linda, I wish you a long life and a million interesting places to see and travel too. You only have one life and that should be happy !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Of course the BBC had to flush out a story like that!


Could it be that the English have a little dispute with the French ? LOL !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day in France. Like yesterday, we are taking it easy. The long drive needs some recovery.
> 
> Last night’s sunset from our balcony was lovely
> View attachment 248795


A beautiful sunset.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Hope today is great everywhere in the world!


In my corner of the world it is ! Thank you and hoping you have a nice relaxed day too.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Well better than street corners.
> Do the ladies have to sit on the top?


I don`t want to imagine that !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Isn’t that called Yellow Journalism. !


Indeed yellow !


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> @rjamesbeasley, with respect to the others, we have actually kept a *Testudo* (greek rather than Hermann’s, but the care is broadly the same) *outdoors in the UK* for 47 years!
> 
> You should be fine without a heat source in the shelter.
> 
> It would be better placed on bare earth than the patio and I have told you this already.
> 
> I know it is only for nights and therefore the size is fine.
> 
> Joe mostly made his own mind up where to sleep and, pretty frequently, I didn’t agree. The trick to getting them to sleep in your night accommodation with fewer objections is to wait until your tort has cooled down before you move him into it. Do it too early and he’ll want out. Do it at dusk and you have a much better chance of success.
> 
> I think I gave you this link to my thread about outdoor accommodation in the UK, but here it is again
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


Hello guys, sorry I haven't been on in a little bit, but quite a lot has happened...
Now i know that I'm not supposed from talk tortoise advice in here but I don't know where else all you wonderful people are in one place so please excuse this question;
I have bought some Coco coir bedding and prepared it, as well as the perspex, the only trouble is, I've got a bit of a competition on my hands. Which shelter is best to fully rennovate as i don't have enough materials for both!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Here are some pics of the contestants...


----------



## rjamesbeasley

P.s. naughty James for putting newspaper in!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> I wish you luck with your pension checks. ( have I got it right that a doctor decides after the checks if you can retire or not ? )


No
I can retire because I have over 30 years at my job. (36 actually)
It's a Union job with as pension.
I'd need a doctor to collect on Social Security.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> I can retire because I have over 30 years at my job. (36 actually)
> It's a Union job with as pension.
> I'd need a doctor to collect on Social Security.


Ah, now I got it. Thank you.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I imagine he's just having a rough patch.
> Doesn't feel like talking or maybe embarrassed by a situation. I/we can only guess and theorize because of my own reasons.
> When there are lots of bad things going on, sometimes the LAST thing you want to do is talk about them.
> But it usually has a cylce. So better times most often come back around.



So true.
You are a wise and kind man, Ed. [emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Feel free to call me with some if that free phone time.
> I'll soon have loads of extra time to talk.
> I retire in the 31st.


HA!! (free time). I was busier after I retired than I was while working!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Frightening ?????? I would love it !
> I have to work until I am 65 to get my retirement. That is frightening !
> Come on Ed, you are having so many hobbies and your family and you are still young. The world is yours when you retire !!!!



Retiring at 63 was very difficult for me. As much as I desperately needed out, I felt I still had a lot to offer and wasn’t really ready to sit on the sidelines while everyone else made contributions to the world. I went back to work part time and am much happier. I’m very grateful to have options available to me. 

I see Ed as a “can-do” kind of guy. Even if it makes sense from a physical or medical point of view, it can be very hard to feel like you’re out of the game.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I actually have a plan.
> It's to be out for my mandatory 12 months, then return to work within the school district.
> I'll soon have 2 pension checks.....


I retired then signed on with a contracting firm, and did the same job I was doing as an employee. Lots more money, but no benefits.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good.
> Thanks.
> Have things settled down there?



We’re in Denmark for another year, with a lot of uncertainty after that. But we’re certainly (or I should say almost, 99.9%, certainly) not returning to Turkey in the short to medium run.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The insurance alone is over $600 a month


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lena! Your fast this morning!! I’ve only managed 1/2 of my first, fed my tort babes, and climbed back in bed in my pj’s... Hope you have a wonderful Monday !!!



I climbed back into my pjs now. Maybe can catch a nap before dinner. [emoji23]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

ZEROPILOT said:


> The insurance alone is over $600 a month


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Feel free to call me with some if that free phone time.
> I'll soon have loads of extra time to talk.
> I retire in the 31st.



Congrats! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Isn’t that called Yellow Journalism. !



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Was it the BBC .......
> or the Pee Pee See?



[emoji33][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet I can!
> Out of work at 53.
> Its frightening.



Work is overrated


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Kristoff said:


> Work is overrated


Imagine if you lived beyond 100, like a tortoise, then you'd be out of work longer than you were in it!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sounds better than Fatbags, doesen`t it ????



I hadn’t realized you were being diplomatic!


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> Imagine if you lived beyond 100, like a tortoise, then you'd be out of work longer than you were in it!



Tortoises are wise creatures. They take everything slow and get by with little. I’m happy to learn from them!


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Kristoff said:


> Tortoises are wise creatures. They take everything slow and get by with little. I’m happy to learn from them!


I don't think I could survive on wild dandelions and such!


----------



## Kristoff

rjamesbeasley said:


> I don't think I could survive on wild dandelions and such!



Yeah, their diet leaves much room for improvement, lol  But switch that to ribeye and a bit of wine — and I’m good!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I hadn’t realized you were being diplomatic!


You don`t know all of my good ( and bad ) sides.....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Work is overrated


Yepp, it is ! 
I always say: I`m working because I want to live, but I`m not living only for working !


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Imagine if you lived beyond 100, like a tortoise, then you'd be out of work longer than you were in it!


But unfortunately I am no tortoise .....


----------



## rjamesbeasley

I'm thinking that the flat roofed hutch is better to put plastic over, does anyone know how deep the coco coir needs to be?


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62 said:


> But unfortunately I am no tortoise .....


Humans can live beyond 100 , not to 188 like Captain cooks tortoise, but 122 isn't bad!


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> I don't think I could survive on wild dandelions and such!


You are allowed to eat some worms, dog poop and dead little animals too. 
Better diet with these yummy things ????


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62 said:


> You are allowed to eat some worms, dog poop and dead little animals too.
> Better ????


Yes, much better! (Yummy!)


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Yes, much better! (Yummy!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> What is the Eid on Wednesday?



Eid al Adha

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...slam-sacrifice-date-time-muslim-a8496381.html


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Bee62 said:


>


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji85]



“Your In” such a hurry to respond.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok.....it’s guess “What in the World is This” time.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Congrats! [emoji173]️


Thanks, Lena


----------



## ZEROPILOT

rjamesbeasley said:


>


....After the state kicks in the additional $150....


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> I'm thinking that the flat roofed hutch is better to put plastic over, does anyone know how deep the coco coir needs to be?


Measure the height of your tortoise. They want to dig themselves in completely. When you measure Merlin you know how deep the bedding for him should be.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Eid al Adha
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...slam-sacrifice-date-time-muslim-a8496381.html


Thank you, Mark. 
So it is the end of Ramadan. I understand.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Bee62
Suki has decided that your Christmas gift is her favorite toy.
Let's just say she uses it as a boyfriend.
It's most unladylike.
This is a new and disturbing behavior.
Poor "German hedgehog".
Just saying that gets her excited.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Bee62
> Suki has decided that your Christmas gift is her favorite toy.
> Let's just say she uses it as a boyfriend.
> It's most unladylike.
> This is a new and disturbing behavior.


Hmm, a dog that loves a hedgehog..... I hope she won`t get hurt.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....it’s guess “What in the World is This” time.....
> 
> View attachment 248819


Dinosaur eggs!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Bee62
> Suki has decided that your Christmas gift is her favorite toy.
> Let's just say she uses it as a boyfriend.
> It's most unladylike.
> This is a new and disturbing behavior.
> Poor "German hedgehog".
> Just saying that gets her excited.


As long as you don`t blame her unladylike behavior on the German hedgehog I am satisfied.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Dinosaur eggs!!!!!



Very close - but not today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> As long as you don`t blame her unladylike behavior on the German hedgehog I am satisfied.


He's irresistible


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, a dog that loves a hedgehog..... I hope she won`t get hurt.


The way she's going at it, she COULD break something.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

She says
Thanks, aunt Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, Mark.
> So it is the end of Ramadan. I understand.


Hi there. Hope you are well.

No, it is not the end of Ramadan. "Eid Al Adha" is the "Feast Of Sacrifice" whereas Muslims are to feed the poor by donating meat to them.Muslims do this by sacrificing a: goat, sheep, cow or a camel to feed the poor as a donation 

"Eid Al Fitr" is the Feast after the Holy Month of Ramadan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Of course the BBC had to flush out a story like that!


Yes, their critics panned them.


----------



## Gillian M

all, at CDR.​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day in France. Like yesterday, we are taking it easy. The long drive needs some recovery.
> 
> Last night’s sunset from our balcony was lovely
> View attachment 248795


Beautiful! 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Imagine if you lived beyond 100, like a tortoise, then you'd be out of work longer than you were in it!


I started working at age 16 in a shop on Saturday's and stopped my permanent post-graduate employment age 50... I only have to live another 15 years until I am 69 and I will have definitely worked for fewer than half the years I have been alive...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Do remind me when the Eid starts! Should wish a happy Eid to a few people.


Will do.
Though sometimes it is on a different day in different countries.
Good afternoon, Lena.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Hope today is great everywhere in the world!


Happy Monday, Heather! 
Have a super day yourself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Well better than street corners.
> Do the ladies have to sit on the top?


Presumably they're taught how to aim and project.


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> I'm thinking that the flat roofed hutch is better to put plastic over, does anyone know how deep the coco coir needs to be?


James, please create a thread in the accommodation forum and then post a link (the URL) to it in this thread so we can go and help you there.

I prefer the flat roof, but it would be better with a slight slope to let the rain drain away. It needs to be on flower bed, bare earth, not the patio. Putting a tray of coco coir in it just means your tort has to climb and that is a tipping hazard.

Bin th newspaper - or better still recycle it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Feel free to call me with some if that free phone time.
> I'll soon have loads of extra time to talk.
> I retire in the 31st.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How great, you'll love retirement once you get used to it.
I'll call, for sure.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 248828
> 
> 
> all, at CDR.​


Hello Gillian. Lovely to not see you pop in  I hope you and Ollie are both well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me too
> He's so much fun to know
> It looks like his cell phone number is in service still


I think he's ashamed of himself, feels he's let us down and can't face us just now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet I can!
> Out of work at 53.
> Its frightening.


No tisn't. 
I'll be 53 in a month's time and have been retired, (barring a few bits and pieces), for years and years.
It's great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ed. I think most demons are tamer and less dangerous when you can talk about them to other people. Like here in the CDR.
> How we can convince John ?
> Can we convince you ?
> I only can speak for myself, but speaking about problems helps me. We all are only human. With all our problems and failures. But when we stand together all our problems can be easier or lighter ( me thinks ). We all need friends in our lifes. Nobody can live completely alone. Friendship is important.
> I wish that John will read this and comes back to [email protected]
> Please overcome your personal demons and come back to us my friend. We all miss you John !


Good afternoon, Sabine.
@johnandjade
Worth a try.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Double bad excuse !
> Lame excuse !


And I was attacked by a killer whale!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Frightening ?????? I would love it !
> I have to work until I am 65 to get my retirement. That is frightening !
> Come on Ed, you are having so many hobbies and your family and you are still young. The world is yours when you retire !!!!


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hello Gillian. Lovely to not see you pop in  I hope you and Ollie are both well


Hi Linda! Nice _not_ to see you around. 

Oli and I are well, so long as it's nice and hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> What is the Eid on Wednesday?


The most important Muslim holiday. 
A lamb (usually, but may be a cow if you're rich, a goat if you're diabetic, or a chicken if you're poor) is sacrificed to Allah, hung up to drain of blood, then butchered and bits of it cooked, minced and saved over the next couple of days. The streets run with blood, children run around with handfuls of intestines, the heads are roasted over open fires, and the skins left out to dry in the sun. It's all quite a culture shock the first time. 
But it's great.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful!
> Good afternoon, Linda.


Hi Adam. Hope you are all well back there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Could it be that the English have a little dispute with the French ? LOL !


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello guys, sorry I haven't been on in a little bit, but quite a lot has happened...
> Now i know that I'm not supposed from talk tortoise advice in here but I don't know where else all you wonderful people are in one place so please excuse this question;
> I have bought some Coco coir bedding and prepared it, as well as the perspex, the only trouble is, I've got a bit of a competition on my hands. Which shelter is best to fully rennovate as i don't have enough materials for both!


It's fine , James, you are welcome to talk tort here. 
Nice to see you back in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Here are some pics of the contestants...
> View attachment 248816
> View attachment 248817


A brick of coco coir should be enough for both if that's what you have.
It expands a huge amount when you add the water. 
If you're just doing the one, go for the flat topped one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> P.s. naughty James for putting newspaper in!!


Yup! 
Get it out of there at once!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> HA!! (free time). I was busier after I retired than I was while working!


Me too! 
Not enough hours in the day to do all the things I need to do and want to do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Retiring at 63 was very difficult for me. As much as I desperately needed out, I felt I still had a lot to offer and wasn’t really ready to sit on the sidelines while everyone else made contributions to the world. I went back to work part time and am much happier. I’m very grateful to have options available to me.
> 
> I see Ed as a “can-do” kind of guy. Even if it makes sense from a physical or medical point of view, it can be very hard to feel like you’re out of the game.


Ah, but there's plenty of other games to be played.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's ashamed of himself, feels he's let us down and can't face us just now.


I agree.
But no one judges here.
Why else would I have started my Ghost Story thread?
We all love John.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I texted him again.
I'm afraid if it answers the phone I wont kniw what he's saying. 
He's soooooo Scootish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> Imagine if you lived beyond 100, like a tortoise, then you'd be out of work longer than you were in it!


Yeah, but they'd up tortoise retirement age to 95.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How great, you'll love retirement once you get used to it.
> I'll call, for sure.


Great 
It's been a while.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

rjamesbeasley said:


> I'm thinking that the flat roofed hutch is better to put plastic over, does anyone know how deep the coco coir needs to be?


 Four to six inches if it's for an indoor enclosure, outdoors, I don't suppose it matter much if it's on top of soil.
Experiment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You are allowed to eat some worms, dog poop and dead little animals too.
> Better diet with these yummy things ????


Tidgy is NOT allowed to eat these things!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I texted him again.
> I'm afraid if it answers the phone I wont kniw what he's saying.
> He's soooooo Scootish.



To be fair Ed, most British people would struggle with John’s accent. Even by Scottish standards it is very strong... but typical of people from that part of Scotland!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is NOT allowed to eat these things!



No she’s much healthier with cheese. Eating her baked bean substrate isn’t good for her though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....it’s guess “What in the World is This” time.....
> 
> View attachment 248819


Nope.
Don't know this one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, Mark.
> So it is the end of Ramadan. I understand.



No! 
Ah, I see Gillian has explained.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Dinosaur eggs!!!!!



We see quite enough of 'dinosaur eggs' on the other forum.
Pareidolia.


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening all hope everyone is well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 248828
> 
> 
> all, at CDR.​


Hi, Gillian, nice of you to pop in.
(20 minutes after visiting the other place)
Nice to not see you. 
Hope very much that you and Oli are well and coping with the summer heat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Hope you are all well back there.


Yup, all very well and happy!
Life's Good!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well


And Laura has popped in too. Nice to not see you too 

It's going to be quite a party tonight as long as Oli and Clyde behave themselves. Adam, the leprechaun is still under house arrest, isn't he?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I agree.
> But no one judges here.
> Why else would I have started my Ghost Story thread?
> We all love John.


Indeed, and he's told me that it was the Forum, and particularly the Cold Dark Room that helped him climb out of a bad place once before. 
I wish he'd remember that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I texted him again.
> I'm afraid if it answers the phone I wont kniw what he's saying.
> He's soooooo Scootish.


You _know _that's not true, you've spoken before with no problem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> To be fair Ed, most British people would struggle with John’s accent. Even by Scottish standards it is very strong... but typical of people from that part of Scotland!


I had no problem at all, and i'm half deaf.
Perhaps it's because I have lived half my life listening to people speak English with foreign accents and bad grammar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No she’s much healthier with cheese. Eating her baked bean substrate isn’t good for her though!


Quite right.
One has to be sensible about these things.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> And Laura has popped in too. Nice to not see you too
> 
> It's going to be quite a party tonight as long as Oli and Clyde behave themselves. Adam, the leprechaun is still under house arrest, isn't he?!


I’m all for a party  Clyde is asleep under his hide so he won’t cause us no problem how r u Linda


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well


Good evening, Laura! 
All good here!
You?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And Laura has popped in too. Nice to not see you too
> 
> It's going to be quite a party tonight as long as Oli and Clyde behave themselves. Adam, the leprechaun is still under house arrest, isn't he?!


Yup. 
Still locked in the jellyfish tank.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Laura!
> All good here!
> You?


Yes all good here too Adam thanks glad ur end is great my house up in the air at the mo coz my mum is decorating for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> I’m all for a party  Clyde is asleep under his hide so he won’t cause us no problem how r u Linda


I'll send Montgomery around with some drinks.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll send Montgomery around with some drinks.


Just the ticket a nice cold larger for me


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> I’m all for a party  Clyde is asleep under his hide so he won’t cause us no problem how r u Linda


Enjoying my holiday in France. We haven't done much so far. Tomorrow we are driving to the Cevennes mountains for a fay of scenery, bird- watching and walkng


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's ashamed of himself, feels he's let us down and can't face us just now.


Let us down? I don't know how. I was thinking maybe he and Jade might be having a bit of trouble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Just the ticket a nice cold larger for me


Done! 
I think i'll have a lager too. 
Very refreshing in the summer heat.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Enjoying my holiday in France. We haven't done much so far. Tomorrow we are driving to the Cevennes mountains for a fay of scenery, bird- watching and walkng


Ahh how lovely have a wonderful remainder of the holiday


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done!
> I think i'll have a lager too.
> Very refreshing in the summer heat.


Yes can’t beat it Adam although not to many with the morphine


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, all very well and happy!
> Life's Good!


Great! Glad to hear that.


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> Let us down? I don't know how. I was thinking maybe he and Jade might be having a bit of trouble.


Good evening yvonne how r u keeping hope u are well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Let us down? I don't know how. I was thinking maybe he and Jade might be having a bit of trouble.


Yup, that too. 
I think he's lost his job, probably split from or has big problems with Jade and has returned to certain old bad habits he knows we won't approve of.


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that too.
> I think he's lost his job, probably split from or has big problems with Jade and has returned to certain old bad habits he knows we won't approve of.


Does John not come in the cdr now I haven’t seen him when I pop in


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> Don't know this one.


My friend, Google, thinks that one is bread fruit, but I think my friend is wrong. I've never seen that one either. I wonder if it's some sort of melon that's been sitting in the sun too long.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Gillian, nice of you to pop in.
> (20 minutes after visiting the other place)
> Nice to not see you.
> Hope very much that you and Oli are well and coping with the summer heat.


Hi (again) Adam, Wifey and Tidgy. 

Nice to *not* see you around.  

We are fine here so long as it's hot. Mind you, it was not as hot as expected this year, with the exception of one heat wave. What's the weather like in Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Yes can’t beat it Adam although not to many with the morphine


Not too many for me, either.
I'll fall over.


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Does John not come in the cdr now I haven’t seen him when I pop in


Hi. I have not seen him around for quite long. Hope he's safe and sound.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Does John not come in the cdr now I haven’t seen him when I pop in


Sadly, he's not been here since the start of the year. 
We miss him very much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> My friend, Google, thinks that one is bread fruit, but I think my friend is wrong. I've never seen that one either. I wonder if it's some sort of melon that's been sitting in the sun too long.


Our friend is not always terribly reliable.


----------



## Yvonne G

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening yvonne how r u keeping hope u are well


It's been very hot here, so not getting too much done, but my Kindle's jig saw puzzles and I have become FAST FRIENDS!!


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. I have not seen him around for quite long. Hope he's safe and sound.


Me too Gillian how is yourself n oli


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi (again) Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Nice to *not* see you around.
> 
> We are fine here so long as it's hot. Mind you, it was not as hot as expected this year, with the exception of one heat wave. What's the weather like in Morocco?


Same as always at this time of year.
Very hot and no rain. 
Love it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done!
> I think i'll have a lager too.
> Very refreshing in the summer heat.


I thought one had to take what one gets if delivered by Montgomery???


----------



## Laura1412

Yvonne G said:


> It's been very hot here, so not getting too much done, but my Kindle's jig saw puzzles and I have become FAST FRIENDS!!


Well at least you are relaxing n taking it easy everyone deserves a nice break as I recall from before you are always busy doing things


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that too.
> I think he's lost his job, probably split from or has big problems with Jade and has returned to certain old bad habits he knows we won't approve of.


Ah, I see. Well, we're here if he needs us. And maybe we'll judge, but then again, maybe we'll be so glad to have him back, maybe we won't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I thought one had to take what one gets if delivered by Montgomery???


I've had the One-Legged Pirate place a selection of bevarages, including soft drinks, on his back. 
But It's a bit hit and miss in the Dark. 
I think i've got Mountain Dew. 
Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, I see. Well, we're here if he needs us. And maybe we'll judge, but then again, maybe we'll be so glad to have him back, maybe we won't.


We'll help.
Not judge.
I hope.


----------



## Laura1412

Look at my holly hock plant I have grown this from seed I’m no garden expert so I’m quiet Proud of it  however Clyde at the moment is not so impressed he’s turning his nose up at the flowers


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura1412 said:


> Look at my holly hock plant I have grown this from seed I’m no garden expert so I’m quiet Proud of it  however Clyde at the moment is not so impressed he’s turning his nose up at the flowers


Very nice! 
But tortoises can be so picky!


----------



## Laura1412

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice!
> But tortoises can be so picky!


Well it appears the case here Adam


----------



## Gillian M

Laura1412 said:


> Me too Gillian how is yourself n oli


Hello Laura! We're fine. Oli is in deep sleep. I had planned to take him out for a "walk" in the sun, but he was not in the mood, it seems. 

How are you? Hope you're well.


----------



## Laura1412

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Laura! We're fine. Oli is in deep sleep. I had planned to take him out for a "walk" in the sun, but he was not in the mood, it seems.
> 
> How are you? Hope you're well.


Yes I’m good thank u glad u are too


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same as always at this time of year.
> Very hot and no rain.
> Love it.


Me too, though Winter is getting nearer and nearer....brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there. Hope you are well.
> 
> No, it is not the end of Ramadan. "Eid Al Adha" is the "Feast Of Sacrifice" whereas Muslims are to feed the poor by donating meat to them.Muslims do this by sacrificing a: goat, sheep, cow or a camel to feed the poor as a donation
> 
> "Eid Al Fitr" is the Feast after the Holy Month of Ramadan.



Yep.... good u caught Bea’s info, i was out tree trimming away....for Feast of the Garden Gnomes.!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The most important Muslim holiday.
> A lamb (usually, but may be a cow if you're rich, a goat if you're diabetic, or a chicken if you're poor) is sacrificed to Allah, hung up to drain of blood, then butchered and bits of it cooked, minced and saved over the next couple of days. The streets run with blood, children run around with handfuls of intestines, the heads are roasted over open fires, and the skins left out to dry in the sun. It's all quite a culture shock the first time.
> But it's great.



Aaaaagh, i well remember the streets in Tripoli with the blood...AND the heads roasting.... luckily, all four headed creatures were sacrificed to the fire.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> My friend, Google, thinks that one is bread fruit, but I think my friend is wrong. I've never seen that one either. I wonder if it's some sort of melon that's been sitting in the sun too long.



Noooo, but too much growing for sure....too much sun and rain.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Laura1412 said:


> Look at my holly hock plant I have grown this from seed I’m no garden expert so I’m quiet Proud of it  however Clyde at the moment is not so impressed he’s turning his nose up at the flowers



Nice... i like seeing holly hocks...the way they slowly expose their flowers kind of one at a time..


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Retiring at 63 was very difficult for me. As much as I desperately needed out, I felt I still had a lot to offer and wasn’t really ready to sit on the sidelines while everyone else made contributions to the world. I went back to work part time and am much happier. I’m very grateful to have options available to me.
> 
> I see Ed as a “can-do” kind of guy. Even if it makes sense from a physical or medical point of view, it can be very hard to feel like you’re out of the game.


I think I will miss nothing when I am in retirement.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> He's irresistible


I have heard that some Germans, ähhh hedgehogs are ...


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> The way she's going at it, she COULD break something.


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.... good u caught Bea’s info, i was out tree trimming away....for Feast of the Garden Gnomes.!


Would love to see pics.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> She says
> Thanks, aunt Sabine.


Next Christmas is near ..... Maybe a dog toy hippopotamus as her gift would bring her ladylike behavior back.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 248828
> 
> 
> all, at CDR.​


Hi Gillian. How is little Oli doing ?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....it’s guess “What in the World is This” time.....
> 
> View attachment 248819



Some melon that you forgot to remove from its stalk in July 2017?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I was attacked by a killer whale!


I hope the killer whale had overlived..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
How he got out of his aquarium to get to Fez to attack you ?


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hear! Hear!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, Mark.
> So it is the end of Ramadan. I understand.



Not exactly. There are two Eids. The first one concludes the month of Ramadan and is called the Sugar Feast unofficially in Turkey; the other one is about two months later and is the Feast of the Sacrifice.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 248828
> 
> 
> all, at CDR.​



Hi Gillian!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The most important Muslim holiday.
> A lamb (usually, but may be a cow if you're rich, a goat if you're diabetic, or a chicken if you're poor) is sacrificed to Allah, hung up to drain of blood, then butchered and bits of it cooked, minced and saved over the next couple of days. The streets run with blood, children run around with handfuls of intestines, the heads are roasted over open fires, and the skins left out to dry in the sun. It's all quite a culture shock the first time.
> But it's great.


Great ? It is a cuilture shock, indeed. I dislike children running around with intestines in their hands....


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's ashamed of himself, feels he's let us down and can't face us just now.



Better late than never


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Not exactly. There are two Eids. The first one concludes the month of Ramadan and is called the Sugar Feast unofficially in Turkey; the other one is about two months later and is the Feast of the Sacrifice.


Confusing !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is NOT allowed to eat these things!


Poor Tidgy. Giving you a kiss after a yummy dog poop meal would be wonderful.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My friend, Google, thinks that one is bread fruit, but I think my friend is wrong. I've never seen that one either. I wonder if it's some sort of melon that's been sitting in the sun too long.



SNAP!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian. How is little Oli doing ?


Hi, hope you are well.

Oli is fine. He's in deep sleep.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well


Good eving Laura. Nice to see you.
I am well. I can`t complain. and you ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Confusing !



Yep. And never on a fixed date. As horrible mess as the Easter


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Hi Gillian!


Hi! Hope you are well back there.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, hope you are well.
> 
> Oli is fine. He's in deep sleep.


I am well.
My torts are all sleeping too. Torts sleep a lot. Another key for getting so old me thinks !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yep. And never on a fixed date. As horrible mess as the Easter


For Easter we have a calender..... Luckily !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I hope the killer whale had overlived..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> How he got out of his aquarium to get to Fez to attack you ?


I meant to say I was hit by a meteorite.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> I’m all for a party  Clyde is asleep under his hide so he won’t cause us no problem how r u Linda


Good to hear that you are prepared for a party.  We won`t disturb Clyde in his sleep when we are not too loud.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> I am well.
> My torts are all sleeping too. Torts sleep a lot. Another key for getting so old me thinks !


True, as far as torts sleeping is concerned. But today, I wanted to take Oli out for a "walk" in the sun.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I meant to say I was hit by a meteorite.


I`ve heard nothing about a meteorite in Morocco !
I think it was a very small meteorite ! Was it only a little stone that hit your head ????
No excuses. You left me standing alone in the dark !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Let us down? I don't know how. I was thinking maybe he and Jade might be having a bit of trouble.


The last I can remember is that John said he might lose his employment ( work ) but I am not sure. He had troubles with Jade. Maybe they parted and he lost much more than his work.
It is so sad to be so helpless and so far away from him.
When our words to come back only could reach him.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Yes can’t beat it Adam although not to many with the morphine


You can get a nice drink that is alcohol free.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Look at my holly hock plant I have grown this from seed I’m no garden expert so I’m quiet Proud of it  however Clyde at the moment is not so impressed he’s turning his nose up at the flowers


The holly hock looks good. You have a green thumb.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wow! That is progress indeed! I never imagined that you would progress this fast. Well done! You should be very proud of yourself
> 
> My problems all stem from the top of my back too. I suspect that, like me, you will be making regular maintenance visits to your osteopath forever. Just staying straight and recognising when things are going wrong before they hit crisis is difficult!


Thank you Linda. The osteopath is quite impressed too [emoji6] . But I think it was and is a case of finally getting the right doc that is doing what my body needed. And I really have to say thank you to you for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another beautiful day in France. Like yesterday, we are taking it easy. The long drive needs some recovery.
> 
> Last night’s sunset from our balcony was lovely
> View attachment 248795


Oh that is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good luck with your busy day ahead, Carol!
> I’ve almost caught up. And very busy too. Will be the class rep this year, and it’s a bit of extra work. Or more than a bit.  I keep volunteering myself into all kinds of trouble. [emoji85][emoji23]


In other words a sucker for punishment.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Class rep: you may need to turn your phone off. In my experience the poor victim volunteer ends up being in the middle of every petty argument between parents in a class... Honestly, the parents are worse than their kids!
> 
> Good luck! I hope your class proves the exception and the patents are paragons of virtue!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

I’m super behind on posts!!
We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!! 
I’m still in shock my husband said yes!







@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> For Easter we have a calender..... Luckily !



I’ll get you a Turkish calendar if you’re my TORTOISE


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda. The osteopath is quite impressed too [emoji6] . But I think it was and is a case of finally getting the right doc that is doing what my body needed. And I really have to say thank you to you for pointing me in the right direction.



Getting the tight practitioner goes a long way to solving the problems. I am so glad you have found a good one


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Feel free to call me with some if that free phone time.
> I'll soon have loads of extra time to talk.
> I retire in the 31st.


Hi Ed.
Congratulations on your retirement for the 31st. You must be quite happy about that. Unless you like working!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 248850
> 
> View attachment 248851
> 
> 
> @ZEROPILOT



Whaaat??? Is it time you change your username to Momof14 or something?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> In other words a sucker for punishment.



That’s a thought... I’m also volunteering at a Russian festival next weekend. Remember how much I love those?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Hope today is great everywhere in the world!



I’m so behind on posts but just saw this!!
You have a big heart!! What a lucky teen to have you!! You’ve got this!!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Hope you are well back there.



Very well, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I`ve heard nothing about a meteorite in Morocco !
> I think it was a very small meteorite ! Was it only a little stone that hit your head ????
> No excuses. You left me standing alone in the dark !


Lots of meteorites in Morocco! 
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2139323-why-morocco-loves-its-meteorites/
Proof i'm telling the truth!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Let`s hope so.
> People are different. I am feeling better when I can talk about my problems. Or men are different to women when they have problems? Possible too.


I think men are different from women and don't like sharing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 248850
> 
> View attachment 248851
> 
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


How lovely! 
Good old hubby!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think men are different from women and don't like sharing.


Especially not cheese.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I can't draw my state pension until I am 67; I am currently 54. I haven't been in paid employment for around 4 years. Things got so poisonous where I was working that I just resigned, left as soon as I had worked my notice and never looked back - I was so glad I did it!
> 
> As it is, we can afford to be without my salary and having the freedom to do things with JoesDad when he has breaks in his contracts... or contracts somewhere I want to go (like Palma last year)... works well for me. My school governance stretches my brain every bit as much as paid employment and I get to give something back as well


Sounds like the life.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’re in Denmark for another year, with a lot of uncertainty after that. But we’re certainly (or I should say almost, 99.9%, certainly) not returning to Turkey in the short to medium run.


And Canada?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> The insurance alone is over $600 a month


Ouch


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I climbed back into my pjs now. Maybe can catch a nap before dinner. [emoji23]


I'm lying in bed in my pj's and am about to retire for the night very soon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Work is overrated


If I did not need the money I would not work.


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> I'm thinking that the flat roofed hutch is better to put plastic over, does anyone know how deep the coco coir needs to be?


Maybe wait for Linda to reply. But also go and read the threads that she sent to you. Hopefully @JoesMum can answer you soon.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are allowed to eat some worms, dog poop and dead little animals too.
> Better diet with these yummy things ????


Yuck!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Some melon that you forgot to remove from its stalk in July 2017?



Very close....


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Bee62
> Suki has decided that your Christmas gift is her favorite toy.
> Let's just say she uses it as a boyfriend.
> It's most unladylike.
> This is a new and disturbing behavior.
> Poor "German hedgehog".
> Just saying that gets her excited.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And Canada?



Hopefully. If there’s a job. (Work is overrated but one has to eat [emoji23])
Good night, roommates!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 248850
> 
> View attachment 248851
> 
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


Very cute! What's his/her name?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi there. Hope you are well.
> 
> No, it is not the end of Ramadan. "Eid Al Adha" is the "Feast Of Sacrifice" whereas Muslims are to feed the poor by donating meat to them.Muslims do this by sacrificing a: goat, sheep, cow or a camel to feed the poor as a donation
> 
> "Eid Al Fitr" is the Feast after the Holy Month of Ramadan.


Oh shame so at least the poor get food for a while. What do the Muslims who are the "poor" do?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 248828
> 
> 
> all, at CDR.​


Hi Gillian.
Nice to not see you.


----------



## JoesMum

Duplicate post issues caused by poor internet connection this end. I think I had better say bonsoir. Not see you all tomorrow


----------



## Maro2Bear

These monstrosities...




Started off from a wee little seed, then a transplant then left grow to flower into these pretty flowers,




and after some time, little ones appear..




And then larger.....





So the original posted monstrosities were Pakistani gherkins that Ioverlooked in the garden. And grew and grew and grew! 

Thanks for guessing along.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll bet I can!
> Out of work at 53.
> Its frightening.


Sorry Ed,
I thought you wanted to retire.
Can you still do part time work once you've retired in the US?
Hopefully other doors will open for you and there'll be opportunities to pursue your own interests.
It's not the same for everyone and it's bound to be strange at first, but most people I know that retired early have no regrets and love having the time to do what they want, when they want. 
I wish you nothing but the best for your retirement, Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I actually have a plan.
> It's to be out for my mandatory 12 months, then return to work within the school district.
> I'll soon have 2 pension checks.....


Ah - that has answered my question in my last post.
Good plan Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....it’s guess “What in the World is This” time.....
> 
> View attachment 248819


Pods from the film 'Cocoon' ? 
(same as Heather has in her lake )


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 248828
> 
> 
> all, at CDR.​


Hi Gillian good to see you in the CDR.
Hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Look at my holly hock plant I have grown this from seed I’m no garden expert so I’m quiet Proud of it  however Clyde at the moment is not so impressed he’s turning his nose up at the flowers


Beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Presumably they're taught how to aim and project.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think he's ashamed of himself, feels he's let us down and can't face us just now.


I don't know what happened with you @johnandjade and I'm not interested in old news,
but you will only be welcomed back here with open arms, John.
So make a lot of people very happy and come back!!
(Pretty Please?)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The most important Muslim holiday.
> A lamb (usually, but may be a cow if you're rich, a goat if you're diabetic, or a chicken if you're poor) is sacrificed to Allah, hung up to drain of blood, then butchered and bits of it cooked, minced and saved over the next couple of days. The streets run with blood, children run around with handfuls of intestines, the heads are roasted over open fires, and the skins left out to dry in the sun. It's all quite a culture shock the first time.
> But it's great.


I respect other cultures and their traditions but  !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Poor Tidgy. Giving you a kiss after a yummy dog poop meal would be wonderful.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well


Hi Laura \0/ (that's me waving with 2 hands)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I meant to say I was hit by a meteorite.


Are you sure you weren't abducted by aliens?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Just the ticket a nice cold larger for me


.....and a cold cider for me please!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 248850
> 
> View attachment 248851
> 
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


Aawwww cute.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, that too.
> I think he's lost his job, probably split from or has big problems with Jade and has returned to certain old bad habits he knows we won't approve of.


Oh dear 
I hope he and Jade and Fido are OK.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Getting the tight practitioner goes a long way to solving the problems. I am so glad you have found a good one


[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s a thought... I’m also volunteering at a Russian festival next weekend. Remember how much I love those?


Definitly a sucker for punishment.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially not cheese.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Look at my holly hock plant I have grown this from seed I’m no garden expert so I’m quiet Proud of it  however Clyde at the moment is not so impressed he’s turning his nose up at the flowers


That's pretty!
I don't think I've seen a hollyhock before.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hopefully. If there’s a job. (Work is overrated but one has to eat [emoji23])
> Good night, roommates!


Nighty night.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice!
> But tortoises can be so picky!


.....that I know from personal experience!!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Duplicate post issues caused by poor internet connection this end. I think I had better say bonsoir. Not see you all tomorrow


Nighty night.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. And way past my bedtime. So good night and sleep tight everyone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. And way past my bedtime. So good night and sleep tight everyone.



Ciao!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 248850
> 
> View attachment 248851
> 
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


How lovely, he looks quite settled already!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Getting the tight practitioner goes a long way to solving the problems. I am so glad you have found a good one


Tight as in drunk 
or mean with money?
I would want a fully sober practitioner or one who was generous with his time if not money!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I'm lying in bed in my pj's and am about to retire for the night very soon.


Congratulations on your retirement too, Carol!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Tight as in drunk
> or mean with money?
> I would want a fully sober practitioner or one who was generous with his time if not money!



I think tight is a typo....should have been right practitioner.... right?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nighty night.


Goodnight Carol!
Sleep well and happy Tuesday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Duplicate post issues caused by poor internet connection this end. I think I had better say bonsoir. Not see you all tomorrow


Nos Da Linda sleep well and have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Hopefully. If there’s a job. (Work is overrated but one has to eat [emoji23])
> Good night, roommates!


Nighty night, Lena. 
pleasant dreams of other lands.................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh shame so at least the poor get food for a while. What do the Muslims who are the "poor" do?


Beg. 
Though that's technically forbidden too. 
All Muslims must give Zikat, almsgiving, one of the pillars of Islam to help the poor. 
But many still beg and if you give them 5 Dirham,(half a dollar), they can get a good meal. 
Nobody starves here or dies from the cold, we find it amazing that people in other countries do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Duplicate post issues caused by poor internet connection this end. I think I had better say bonsoir. Not see you all tomorrow


Nos da, Linda! 
Hope you continue to have a most marvelous time tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> These monstrosities...
> 
> View attachment 248854
> 
> 
> Started off from a wee little seed, then a transplant then left grow to flower into these pretty flowers,
> 
> View attachment 248855
> 
> 
> and after some time, little ones appear..
> 
> View attachment 248856
> 
> 
> And then larger.....
> 
> View attachment 248857
> 
> 
> 
> So the original posted monstrosities were Pakistani gherkins that Ioverlooked in the garden. And grew and grew and grew!
> 
> Thanks for guessing along.


hmmmm.
Can you eat them?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Ed,
> I thought you wanted to retire.
> Can you still do part time work once you've retired in the US?
> Hopefully other doors will open for you and there'll be opportunities to pursue your own interests.
> It's not the same for everyone and it's bound to be strange at first, but most people I know that retired early have no regrets and love having the time to do what they want, when they want.
> I wish you nothing but the best for your retirement, Ed.


Thanks Lyn.
Yes. I can work. As long as it's a job that's not in the Florida Retirement system.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't know what happened with you @johnandjade and I'm not interested in old news,
> but you will only be welcomed back here with open arms, John.
> So make a lot of people very happy and come back!!
> (Pretty Please?)


Indeed, we miss you so much, John!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Hi Ed.
> Congratulations on your retirement for the 31st. You must be quite happy about that. Unless you like working!


No. But I like spending money. And I'll be getting a little more than half.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hopefully. If there’s a job. (Work is overrated but one has to eat [emoji23])
> Good night, roommates!


There's always this http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/goodlife/
Nos Da, Lena.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 248850
> 
> View attachment 248851
> 
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


Who could say no?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing happened between us!
> Or not that I'm aware of, he just disappeared.
> I love the guy, very much.
> And please don't insinuate anything else.


Good grief I didn't mean 'you' Adam - I meant you as if talking to directly to John!
I know how close you and John were.....nothing insinuated there Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> There's always this http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/goodlife/
> Nos Da, Lena.


So Sorry , Lyn, I misread your post. 
Altered it, but too late. 
Apologies. 
Adam.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So Sorry , Lyn, I misread your post.
> Altered it, but too late.
> Apologies.
> Adam.


No probs.. easily done!
Apologies to you too if my post reads that way - it certainly wasn't intended.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Who could say no?



A husband with a wife who has 11 pets plus fish[emoji3]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I respect other cultures and their traditions but  !


But what?
I know you're not a sausage fan, but everyone in the UK thinks meat comes in a nice friendly, plastic wrapped package..(plastic wrapped is bad, much worse for murdering animals) 
Or a tin. 
This system teaches you that an animal has to die to provide you a lamb chop or whatever, many of the children cry, some adults can't watch, some have butcher's do it out of sight, huge amounts are given to the poor (and me ), I think it's brilliant. It's a very important religious duty too, obviously.
All animals must be killed with the sharpest knife possible, in an exact way, it's really quick, there's no joy in this. 
I don't think your hidden abbetoirs are particularly lovely places.
i know you agree, but the people here find the English Breakfast (which I love) horrifying, and particularly black pudding. (and all the pork , of course.) 
The world is a wonderful and very varied place. 
Hurrah!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> hmmmm.
> Can you eat them?



Might be way tooooooooo bitter now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Are you sure you weren't abducted by aliens?


Nope. 
I don't believe we've ever been visited by aliens, but i can't prove it. 
I think it's mainly Americans who have.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos Da.
Sleep well fellow CDRers and hope Tuesday is good to you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope.
> I don't believe we've ever been visited by aliens, but i can't prove it.
> I think it's mainly Americans who have.



I think Russia too... it was a few years back - 30 June 1908 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunguska_event


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> .....and a cold cider for me please!


Yuuuuuumyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
Magners?
And now the pictures aren't loading.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, I'm done with this 
I tried people, but I just don't fit in anymore .
Bless you all and good luck in the future for each and every one of you.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Whaaat??? Is it time you change your username to Momof14 or something?



Haahaaaahaaa!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm done with this
> I tried people, but I just don't fit in anymore .
> Bless you all and good luck in the future for each and every one of you.



Oh no!! What does this mean???


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> A husband with a wife who has 11 pets plus fish[emoji3]


He sounds like a great guy for sure then


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!! What does this mean???



I wondered tooooo, ! What does “_I don’t fit in anymore”_ mean?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I wondered tooooo, ! What does “_I don’t fit in anymore”_ mean?



I can’t imagine Adam not fitting in!!! Who wants to fit in anyways? I thought that was the draw of this room.. meaning everyone’s uniqueness.. I feel like I’m traveling as I read everyone else’s post..


----------



## Moozillion

Chelonian philosophy:


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm done with this
> I tried people, but I just don't fit in anymore .
> Bless you all and good luck in the future for each and every one of you.



What? Did I miss something?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm done with this
> I tried people, but I just don't fit in anymore .
> Bless you all and good luck in the future for each and every one of you.


WHAT??? Does this mean Adam is going walk-about again? If you think you don't fit in it's all in your head. Of course you belong here!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But what?
> I know you're not a sausage fan, but everyone in the UK thinks meat comes in a nice friendly, plastic wrapped package..(plastic wrapped is bad, much worse for murdering animals)
> Or a tin.


Everyone?! Not like you to use sweeping generalisations, Adam! Everyone in the UK does NOT think meat comes in plastic... unfortunately, there are too many that do though. 

Sorry. I have had to break up too many arguments on my moderator forum caused by sweeping generalisations... the use of them is a pet peeve.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm done with this
> I tried people, but I just don't fit in anymore .
> Bless you all and good luck in the future for each and every one of you.


[emoji33] Huh? What did I miss? Adam has new fossil friends and feels he doesn't fit with us any more? 

Oh dear. I hope you will return Adam. We don't have the skills to make Tidgy into a gif, but we are always here for you and love having your company.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! I have no idea what happened with Adam last night... it seems to have blown up from nowhere. Maybe all the talk about John did it. I know Adam took John's disappearance very badly and, to some extent, felt they had let each other down. I have no idea what actually happened ... and don't want to... but I understand it has been painful for him.

He said he will be meeting a mystery roommate in a couple of weeks, so hopefully that will prompt his return.

Let's move on and enjoy the day


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuumyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> Magners?
> And now the pictures aren't loading.


I'm not fussy - any make will do!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm done with this
> I tried people, but I just don't fit in anymore .
> Bless you all and good luck in the future for each and every one of you.


Why would you think that?
You know how pleased everyone was to see you return.
I hope you change your mind and come back for more fun and frolics in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations on your retirement too, Carol!


Thank you Lyn, I was however forced to come out of retirement this morning again. Sigh. Definitly no rest for the wicked!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! I have no idea what happened with Adam last night... it seems to have blown up from nowhere. Maybe all the talk about John did it. I know Adam took John's disappearance very badly and, to some extent, felt they had let each other down. I have no idea what actually happened ... and don't want to... but I understand it has been painful for him.
> 
> He said he will be meeting a mystery roommate in a couple of weeks, so hopefully that will prompt his return.
> 
> Let's move on and enjoy the day


Very strange, Linda! He misread one of my posts, which is a simple mistake to make, but we got past that so I don't think it was that - at least I hope not. I would be mortified if it was something I inadvertently said.I haven't a clue what happened in John's life either, since I was away from the forum for so long but I'm pretty sure it wasn't because of anyone here. Anyway hopefully Adam will come back soon - he knows how much he's loved here.

Have a lovely day on your trip to the mountains!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beg.
> Though that's technically forbidden too.
> All Muslims must give Zikat, almsgiving, one of the pillars of Islam to help the poor.
> But many still beg and if you give them 5 Dirham,(half a dollar), they can get a good meal.
> Nobody starves here or dies from the cold, we find it amazing that people in other countries do.


South Africa unfortunately have lots of homeless.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lyn, I was however forced to come out of retirement this morning again. Sigh. Definitly no rest for the wicked!!


Never mind - you'll be able to retire again tonight!
Good job we don't have a retirement party for you everytime!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> South Africa unfortunately have lots of homeless.


So does the UK these days.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. But I like spending money. And I'll be getting a little more than half.


Oh dear. I did read your plan further on though after this post. So hopefully that works out .


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think Russia too... it was a few years back - 30 June 1908
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunguska_event


I'm confused. Are you saying that it was aliens and not a metorite who caused the explosion?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Hope it's a pleasant morning where you are.
Overcast but muggy here.
I've just received a telephone call with a pre recorded message saying that my IP address has been compromised in several countries and they need to change it so would I please press 1 to connect to the technician.
They didn't introduce themselves as my IP provider.
Dodgy or what?
Obviously I just put the phone down.
Have a good day - whatever you're up to.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm done with this
> I tried people, but I just don't fit in anymore .
> Bless you all and good luck in the future for each and every one of you.


HUH!!! What!! Sheesh, I go to sleep and it is all confusing. Maybe I am still dreaming? Wake up Carol, Wake Up Carol .... You are just having a wierd dream.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Chelonian philosophy:
> 
> View attachment 248890


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> What? Did I miss something?


So glad I am not the only one who feels totally confused.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Never mind - you'll be able to retire again tonight!
> Good job we don't have a retirement party for you everytime!


Whahaha. You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> So does the UK these days.


It is very sad. Many years ago it was mainly black people who would be standing on the side of the road begging for food or money. Nowadays there are lots of white people as well. The problem over here though is that a few of those people who beg on the side of the road do it because it is easier for them than actually going to get a job. So it tends to make a person not want to give them money. Well for me at least, as I have no interest in supporting someone who can go out and get themselves a job but are too lazy to do it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope it's a pleasant morning where you are.
> Overcast but muggy here.
> I've just received a telephone call with a pre recorded message saying that my IP address has been compromised in several countries and they need to change it so would I please press 1 to connect to the technician.
> They didn't introduce themselves as my IP provider.
> Dodgy or what?
> Obviously I just put the phone down.
> Have a good day - whatever you're up to.


Hmmm, Definitly sounds dodgy to me. It is sunny here right now. And it is Tuesday. Yayyy one day closer to the weekend. I really feel that they should have a 4 day weekend and a 3 day work week. Maybe we should start a petition ?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, Definitly sounds dodgy to me. It is sunny here right now. And it is Tuesday. Yayyy one day closer to the weekend. I really feel that they should have a 4 day weekend and a 3 day work week. Maybe we should start a petition ?


That would work for me.
I'll definitely sign!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> There's always this http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/goodlife/
> Nos Da, Lena.



Should check this out. Love Paul Eddington.


----------



## CarolM

Okay caught up with myself again.

Good Mornooning Everyone. 
I definitly think that it is getting to the end of the year and that everyone is beginning to run out of steam. We all need a break. This year seems to have gone so slowly and yet far too fast at the same time. If you know what I mean.  I either really need to win the lottery jackpot or December must come quicker so that I can go on holiday. Hopefully I am not too busy today and can spend a little more time on here. But we will see. I HAVE been at least reading all the posts, even if I have not been able to respond to every one of them.
Holding thumbs that everyone's Tuesday is a fantastic one.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That would work for me.
> I'll definitely sign!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope it's a pleasant morning where you are.
> Overcast but muggy here.
> I've just received a telephone call with a pre recorded message saying that my IP address has been compromised in several countries and they need to change it so would I please press 1 to connect to the technician.
> They didn't introduce themselves as my IP provider.
> Dodgy or what?
> Obviously I just put the phone down.
> Have a good day - whatever you're up to.


I think I'd sit down and tell them my life's story and just waste their time with made up information.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Okay caught up with myself again.
> 
> Good Mornooning Everyone.
> I definitly think that it is getting to the end of the year and that everyone is beginning to run out of steam. We all need a break. This year seems to have gone so slowly and yet far too fast at the same time. If you know what I mean.  I either really need to win the lottery jackpot or December must come quicker so that I can go on holiday. Hopefully I am not too busy today and can spend a little more time on here. But we will see. I HAVE been at least reading all the posts, even if I have not been able to respond to every one of them.
> Holding thumbs that everyone's Tuesday is a fantastic one.


Good morning.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd sit down and tell them my life's story and just waste their time with made up information.


........or just excuse for myself for a minute and leave the phone off the hook!
Good morning Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> ........or just excuse for myself for a minute and leave the phone off the hook!
> Good morning Ed!


Good morning Lyn.
I've missed you.
How is that neighbor situation?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.


Good Morning Ed, Nice to not see you today.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Ed, Nice to not see you today.


Well, Hello.
I stumbled in here on my way to make a motel reservation.
(I'm going up to visit my mother the week after I retire.) 
I may also blow some more money on Ebay.............


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Ed, Lyn, Carol, everyone! I’ve just read all the posts from last night and am still trying to process them. 
Have a few things to do now, then a meeting at daughter’s school in the evening. Hope everyone is well. [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning Lyn.
> I've missed you.
> How is that neighbor situation?


Good to see you back here too, Ed.
Same old, same old with neighbours.
Long story, but in a nutshell they've been reaching over the fence and chopping chunks out of my shrubs so had the police here recently - not that they helped at all
She has retaliated by parking her car outside my house and not moving it over for the last 10 days - the usual spiteful bullying tactics. 
Not a thing I can do about it but hopefully their landlord will sort it out.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well, Hello.
> I stumbled in here on my way to make a motel reservation.
> (I'm going up to visit my mother the week after I retire.)
> I may also blow some more money on Ebay.............


LOL, I normally stumble in here on a daily basis, as I am not a morning person, nor am I a working person, or a day person or a night person or .......hang on a sec, maybe I am not a person. Muahahaha - nobody knows?

Sounds like a good plan to visit your Mom, not the blowing money on EB. Unless of course you have money to blow, then by all means enjoy blowing it.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well, Hello.
> I stumbled in here on my way to make a motel reservation.
> (I'm going up to visit my mother the week after I retire.)
> I may also blow some more money on Ebay.............


Hope your Mum is well Ed.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Ed, Lyn, Carol, everyone! I’ve just read all the posts from last night and am still trying to process them.
> Have a few things to do now, then a meeting at daughter’s school in the evening. Hope everyone is well. [emoji173]️


You sound busy busy busy. Good Luck with all of that. And Not see you later hopefully.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Ed, Lyn, Carol, everyone! I’ve just read all the posts from last night and am still trying to process them.
> Have a few things to do now, then a meeting at daughter’s school in the evening. Hope everyone is well. [emoji173]️


Have a good day, Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good to see you back here too, Ed.
> Same old, same old with neighbours.
> Long story, but in a nutshell they've been reaching over the fence and chopping chunks out of my shrubs so had the police here recently - not that they helped at all
> She has retaliated by parking her car outside my house and not moving it over for the last 10 days - the usual spiteful bullying tactics.
> Not a thing I can do about it but hopefully their landlord will sort it out.


Surely she is not allowed to park in front of your house. I would call that PO back and tell her to have a look and see what she is doing. Any further feedback from the association/landlord yet?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Ed, Lyn, Carol, everyone! I’ve just read all the posts from last night and am still trying to process them.
> Have a few things to do now, then a meeting at daughter’s school in the evening. Hope everyone is well. [emoji173]️


Hello Lena


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hope your Mum is well Ed.


It changes day to day. But I'm happy that she is slightly less nuts right now and seems to be able to grasp reality for the most part.
Some of the phone calls I get from her are unbelievable! (She has a cell phone)


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Surely she is not allowed to park in front of your house. I would call that PO back and tell her to have a look and see what she is doing. Any further feedback from the association/landlord yet?


Unfortunately, as long as she isn't blocking a drive (which I don't have) she can park anywhere. 
No one has a right to park outside their own house here but people are generally considerate and don't park long term. 
They reported another neighbour to his boss when he left his work's car outside their house for a week (because they were outside his).
I think they have just added a 5th car to their family so they have one that isn't driven. 
Not only spiteful bullies but hypocrites too. 
No further news from Housing Association. I'll give them a few more days and contact them again.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> It changes day to day. But I'm happy that she is slightly less nuts right now and seems to be able to grasp reality for the most part.
> Some of the phone calls I get from her are unbelievable! (She has a cell phone)


That's pretty positive then, Ed. 
I remember you saying she was more with it a while back, so it's great that's continuing.
She'll be pleased to see you I'm sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Unfortunately, as long as she isn't blocking a drive (which I don't have) she can park anywhere.
> No one has a right to park outside their own house here but people are generally considerate and don't park long term.
> They reported another neighbour to his boss when he left his work's car outside their house for a week (because they were outside his).
> I think they have just added a 5th car to their family so they have one that isn't driven.
> Not only spiteful bullies but hypocrites too.
> No further news from Housing Association. I'll give them a few more days and contact them again.


Too bad I'm not closer by. Someone needs to pay them a "visit".
You're far too kind and I know that you aren't the retaliation type. But They need to stop that behavior. And getting it back would take a lot of the fun that they're having out of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That's pretty positive then, Ed.
> I remember you saying she was more with it a while back, so it's great that's continuing.
> She'll be pleased to see you I'm sure.


This is a surprise visit. For her as well as the staff.
I'll see how it goes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have a great day, ladies.
I'm off to look at Ebay before I start work.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a surprise visit. For her as well as the staff.
> I'll see how it goes.


You'll get a truer picture of your Mum's care home by just arriving.
Doesn't hurt to keep them on their toes though.
It will be lovely surprise for your Mum!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great day, ladies.
> I'm off to look at Ebay before I start work.


Don't spend too much Ed and have good day!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm away as well now.
So not see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Unfortunately, as long as she isn't blocking a drive (which I don't have) she can park anywhere.
> No one has a right to park outside their own house here but people are generally considerate and don't park long term.
> They reported another neighbour to his boss when he left his work's car outside their house for a week (because they were outside his).
> I think they have just added a 5th car to their family so they have one that isn't driven.
> Not only spiteful bullies but hypocrites too.
> No further news from Housing Association. I'll give them a few more days and contact them again.


They do say that Karma is a B.. So I hope she (Karma) visits them soon.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a surprise visit. For her as well as the staff.
> I'll see how it goes.


That is good. You can then see if the staff are actually looking after her like they should be.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great day, ladies.
> I'm off to look at Ebay before I start work.


Enjoy.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope it's a pleasant morning where you are.
> Overcast but muggy here.
> I've just received a telephone call with a pre recorded message saying that my IP address has been compromised in several countries and they need to change it so would I please press 1 to connect to the technician.
> They didn't introduce themselves as my IP provider.
> Dodgy or what?
> Obviously I just put the phone down.
> Have a good day - whatever you're up to.



Good morning Lyn! It’s so sad how much time people wast trying to scam you nowdays! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It is very sad. Many years ago it was mainly black people who would be standing on the side of the road begging for food or money. Nowadays there are lots of white people as well. The problem over here though is that a few of those people who beg on the side of the road do it because it is easier for them than actually going to get a job. So it tends to make a person not want to give them money. Well for me at least, as I have no interest in supporting someone who can go out and get themselves a job but are too lazy to do it.



THANK YOU! There is a particular store here I use to do my shopping most times and there is this woman who “works” the parking lot begging for money. It really ticks me off! If she showed up near as diligently for a real job, she wouldn’t be in the situation she was in. I get so angry every time I see her because I’m always wondering if I should really be helping when I see these people and I know she ruins it in my mind for the people who might truly need help. Huge soap box for me!!! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd sit down and tell them my life's story and just waste their time with made up information.



Lol [emoji23] My Hubby is the same way! He likes to give them the run around


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day one and all.

Dark, cool and overcast here in Maryland this morning with a rather large storm front moving our way later this afternoon. I’m hoping for a good, steady rain that will fill-up my newly installed “rain barrel”.

Once these storms blow through, our temps should jump back but NO humidity.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to All. Got to get up and moving with day. Registering my boy in school first thing this morning then a full day at work... never enough hours in the day. Hope everyone has something to smile about today. !


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope it's a pleasant morning where you are.
> Overcast but muggy here.
> I've just received a telephone call with a pre recorded message saying that my IP address has been compromised in several countries and they need to change it so would I please press 1 to connect to the technician.
> They didn't introduce themselves as my IP provider.
> Dodgy or what?
> Obviously I just put the phone down.
> Have a good day - whatever you're up to.




[emoji849]Scammers! [emoji35]


----------



## JoesMum

I briefly have a signal so here’s our lunch view [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Lyn, I was however forced to come out of retirement this morning again. Sigh. Definitly no rest for the wicked!!



You can always retire again, tonight


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Never mind - you'll be able to retire again tonight!
> Good job we don't have a retirement party for you everytime!



SNAP’ish on the first part.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying that it was aliens and not a metorite who caused the explosion?



Who knows... But the truth is out there


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, Definitly sounds dodgy to me. It is sunny here right now. And it is Tuesday. Yayyy one day closer to the weekend. I really feel that they should have a 4 day weekend and a 3 day work week. Maybe we should start a petition ?



I bet a lot of people would sign it. But I’m not one of them!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd sit down and tell them my life's story and just waste their time with made up information.



Unfortunately you would also be wasting your time. 
Good luck visiting your mom, Ed! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....
> I may also blow some more money on Ebay.............



Let me guess, motorcycle-related?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good to see you back here too, Ed.
> Same old, same old with neighbours.
> Long story, but in a nutshell they've been reaching over the fence and chopping chunks out of my shrubs so had the police here recently - not that they helped at all
> She has retaliated by parking her car outside my house and not moving it over for the last 10 days - the usual spiteful bullying tactics.
> Not a thing I can do about it but hopefully their landlord will sort it out.



We all want the landlord to sort it out! Have they visited yet from the housing association?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> LOL, I normally stumble in here on a daily basis, as I am not a morning person, nor am I a working person, or a day person or a night person or .......hang on a sec, maybe I am not a person. Muahahaha - nobody knows?
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to visit your Mom, not the blowing money on EB. Unless of course you have money to blow, then by all means enjoy blowing it.



The first part...  !!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You sound busy busy busy. Good Luck with all of that. And Not see you later hopefully.



Thank you! Catching up properly now.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Have a good day, Lena.



Thank you, Lyn! I’ll have an even better one tomorrow — tapas with a friend in the evening. The dads will stay with the kids.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It changes day to day. But I'm happy that she is slightly less nuts right now and seems to be able to grasp reality for the most part.
> Some of the phone calls I get from her are unbelievable! (She has a cell phone)



It can’t be easy for you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Unfortunately, as long as she isn't blocking a drive (which I don't have) she can park anywhere.
> No one has a right to park outside their own house here but people are generally considerate and don't park long term.
> They reported another neighbour to his boss when he left his work's car outside their house for a week (because they were outside his).
> I think they have just added a 5th car to their family so they have one that isn't driven.
> Not only spiteful bullies but hypocrites too.
> No further news from Housing Association. I'll give them a few more days and contact them again.



OK. Answers my question about the HA.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have a great day, ladies.
> I'm off to look at Ebay before I start work.



Have a great day, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm away as well now.
> So not see you all later.
> TTFN



Not see you later, Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to All. Got to get up and moving with day. Registering my boy in school first thing this morning then a full day at work... never enough hours in the day. Hope everyone has something to smile about today. !



Good luck with all your work ahead, Heather!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day one and all.
> 
> Dark, cool and overcast here in Maryland this morning with a rather large storm front moving our way later this afternoon. I’m hoping for a good, steady rain that will fill-up my newly installed “rain barrel”.
> 
> Once these storms blow through, our temps should jump back but NO humidity.



Would it be the first test for the rain barrel?
No humidity would be good. For humans anyway.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248911
> 
> I briefly have a signal so here’s our lunch view [emoji4]



_Lunch_ view? Those bushes?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> It can’t be easy for you. [emoji173]️


Or her.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Let me guess, motorcycle-related?


My old car right now.
The newest toy.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Or her.



If she’s not too far gone, it’s true. You’re a great son, Ed. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> My old car right now.
> The newest toy.



My guess wasn’t too far off, I’d say.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

No.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> If she’s not too far gone, it’s true. You’re a great son, Ed. [emoji173]️


There is a lot of guilt


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is a lot of guilt



That’s always true, and usually on both sides.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Would it be the first test for the rain barrel?
> No humidity would be good. For humans anyway.



I’m hoping to get a full barrel and more from today’s forecasted rain... the first day i installed we did get some rain, enough to get about 30 gallons or so.
Not only are we going to get rain, but received some seeds from Tortoise Supply that i hope to get planted to enjoy the rain.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> That’s always true, and usually on both sides.


Mom seriously thinks that she can still work, pay her own bills and live without assistance.
The truth is that most days she can't even dress herself.
She is in the best home I'm aware of. Better. Cleaner than any facility near to me.
She has no worries. No financial responsibility and round the clock care.
But its 500 miles away. (Each way)
She has no guilt. She's angry and frustrated.
I feel guilty because I'm always second guessing myself if I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m super behind on posts!!
> We had a full weekend of soccer and came home with a new rescue!!
> I’m still in shock my husband said yes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 248850
> 
> View attachment 248851
> 
> 
> @ZEROPILOT


Hi Kathy. What is the story of this cute little dog ? I think it is your rescue ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’ll get you a Turkish calendar if you’re my TORTOISE


Okay. Let`s see.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope it's a pleasant morning where you are.
> Overcast but muggy here.
> I've just received a telephone call with a pre recorded message saying that my IP address has been compromised in several countries and they need to change it so would I please press 1 to connect to the technician.
> They didn't introduce themselves as my IP provider.
> Dodgy or what?
> Obviously I just put the phone down.
> Have a good day - whatever you're up to.



[emoji33]Goodness!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian good to see you in the CDR.
> Hope you and Oli are well.


Good afternoon Lyn and Lola. 

We're fine thanks. Oli's relaxing as it's rather hot here today. 

Hope you and Lola are both well.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots of meteorites in Morocco!
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/2139323-why-morocco-loves-its-meteorites/
> Proof i'm telling the truth!


To trust or not to trust. That is the question !


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi Gillian.
> Nice to not see you.


Hello. Nice not to see you too.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a surprise visit. For her as well as the staff.
> I'll see how it goes.



Good idea! [emoji102]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Especially not cheese.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> And Canada?


Or Germany ?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mom seriously thinks that she can still work, pay her own bills and live without assistance.
> The truth is that most days she can't even dress herself.
> She is in the best home I'm aware of. Better. Cleaner than any facility near to me.
> She has no worries. No financial responsibility and round the clock care.
> But its 500 miles away. (Each way)
> She has no guilt. She's angry and frustrated.
> I feel guilty because I'm always second guessing myself if I'm doing the right thing.



What would be the alternative? Living together? You’re doing the best you can, taking all sides into consideration — including your marriage and your sanity. You love your mom, and you give her the best care you can. My mom is very far away from me now, and I know the guilt you’re talking about.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Or Germany ?



Psst. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Kristoff

OK, time to get ready for the school meeting.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Duplicate post issues caused by poor internet connection this end. I think I had better say bonsoir. Not see you all tomorrow


Nasty French meerkats ! Gute Nacht !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Psst. Be careful what you wish for!


Why ? When you and your family would move to Germany you have a friend there. *ME !!!!!!*
What is your man working if you might tell ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. And way past my bedtime. So good night and sleep tight everyone.


Sweet dreams Carol !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Good idea! [emoji102]


I'm expecting her to have a beard and 3" long toe nails.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beg.
> Though that's technically forbidden too.
> All Muslims must give Zikat, almsgiving, one of the pillars of Islam to help the poor.
> But many still beg and if you give them 5 Dirham,(half a dollar), they can get a good meal.
> Nobody starves here or dies from the cold, we find it amazing that people in other countries do.


In Germany no poor people have to starve but they can die in cold winters when they have no home and don`t want to sleep in a home for homeless people.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed, we miss you so much, John!


Yes, we all miss you John. Your humor, your lovely sillyness your post and pics of Fido and you.
Please come back to us when you read this.
No one will judge and no one will ask if you don`t want to speak about what happend. Please come back and stay with us.
PLEASE JOHN !
@johnandjade


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Chelonian philosophy:
> 
> View attachment 248890


Lovely !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248911
> 
> I briefly have a signal so here’s our lunch view [emoji4]


A very beautiful view.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> It changes day to day. But I'm happy that she is slightly less nuts right now and seems to be able to grasp reality for the most part.
> Some of the phone calls I get from her are unbelievable! (She has a cell phone)



All you can do is listen. Lots of hmm hmmms and don’t try to argue or sort something out she says! If she thinks the sky is pink just go with! 
I hope you have a great visit.

I don’t know what her personality is like but I heard that seniors with dementia or Alzheimer’s benefit from having a doll with clothes to “take care of” is wonderful for them. 
Another thing I learned from going thru this with my 90yr in laws was crayons and easy coloring books. We would sit and talk while coloring.


----------



## Bambam1989

Howdy Everyone! 
Did anybody else have issues with the forum app yesterday? It kept telling me I wasn't logged in, I didn't have permission to reply to any posts, and the pictures were extremely tiny. It was still glitchy this morning so I uninstalled and reinstalled and it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Momof4

Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee. 

I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

I got a laugh with this one!!
It’s totally me!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee.
> 
> I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
> I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!


Why do pleasant smells last just a few moments and horrible smells last for days?
(I would've said bleach.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee.
> 
> I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
> I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!


They have pills that are cheap for joints in dogs. Chester took them.
I'd get the teeth that cause pain when eating fixed/ removed and just those. He must've been malnourished.
I don't know about your financial situation, but most vets offer a payment plan that is zero percent interest for a year. It makes it easier to pay the total off.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> They have pills that are cheap for joints in dogs. Chester took them.
> I'd get the teeth that cause pain when eating fixed/ removed and just those. He must've been malnourished.
> I don't know about your financial situation, but most vets offer a payment plan that is zero percent interest for a year. It makes it easier to pay the total off.



Our vet will determine which ones need to go after the X-rays and exam. He needs to see how much bone loss there is. I’m waiting a few weeks. This dog ran the streets for a while and has been thru so much. 
The money isn’t a problem. Every rescue we’ve adopted has been a fixer upper[emoji3]. We will microchip and trim his nails while he’s under. We need to do blood work to check organs before surgery too. 

He weighs 6.6lbs and needs to gain a pound or too as well.

How much does Suki weigh?
What food is she on?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Our vet will determine which ones need to go after the X-rays and exam. He needs to see how much bone loss there is. I’m waiting a few weeks. This dog ran the streets for a while and has been thru so much.
> The money isn’t a problem. Every rescue we’ve adopted has been a fixer upper[emoji3]. We will microchip and trim his nails while he’s under. We need to do blood work to check organs before surgery too.
> 
> He weighs 6.6lbs and needs to gain a pound or too as well.
> 
> How much does Suki weigh?
> What food is she on?


Suki is up to a whopping 3.2 pounds. I can still touch my thumb and middle fingers around her waist.
She is eating Purina Pro Plan as suggested by @Tom.
I can tell you from past experiences that money aside, it is extremely rewarding to watch an animal recover and know that it was because of you.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good luck with all your work ahead, Heather!



Thanks Lena! I’m in good spirits & feel everything is working out how it’s meant to be. Keep that good humor coming!!


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm expecting her to have a beard and 3" long toe nails.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee.
> 
> I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
> I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!



Yikes....$1000 worth of dental - wow... try tomato juice on your hands..it works on skunk spray, right?


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee.
> 
> I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
> I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!



Looks like your heart is pretty similar to mine!!! Most likely your nose is only remembering the smell & not really smelling it because if you used all that, I don’t see how you have any skin left!!! But I keep liquid sanitizer on all the sinks for those exact purposes. Good luck Kathy!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Howdy Everyone!
> Did anybody else have issues with the forum app yesterday? It kept telling me I wasn't logged in, I didn't have permission to reply to any posts, and the pictures were extremely tiny. It was still glitchy this morning so I uninstalled and reinstalled and it seems to be working fine now.



That happens whenever the signal is weak for some reason. Just cancel and wait until the signal improves. You don’t have to login again. 

It happens to me A LOT with my travelling [emoji849]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon Update....

Well, the weather forecasters “seem” to have nailed this storm. As predicted, it’s been thundering and lightning for the past 30 mins, and rain is dropping from the overcast, dark skies. In preps for the deluge, i emptied my rain barrel into four 5 gallon buckets so i can collect a full barrel.

In anticipation of the rain “event” i prepped the well worn and eaten grassy area in our Sullys enclosure. Three pronged the area, spread down the Tortoise Supply seed, then topped it lightly with some cut dried grass i had saved up. A slight spray to get things damp. We’ll see.

Gave our Muscadine grape vines a cut back pruning too. Lots of grapes waiting to ripen, but the new vines start to look messy on the deck. Trimmed, and Sully gets the clippings. Win Win (and wifey happy too, WIN).


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Looks like your heart is pretty similar to mine!!! Most likely your nose is only remembering the smell & not really smelling it because if you used all that, I don’t see how you have any skin left!!! But I keep liquid sanitizer on all the sinks for those exact purposes. Good luck Kathy!



I finally used a sos pad and scrubbed under my fake nails. I think it helped!!
I had to use my other hand to drink my coffee. 

I think the fig is coming today!!![emoji3]

My kids start school tomorrow so we have a few supplies to buy. Hopefully it will get here before soccer and I’ll plant it!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I finally used a sos pad and scrubbed under my fake nails. I think it helped!!
> I had to use my other hand to drink my coffee.
> 
> I think the fig is coming today!!![emoji3]
> 
> My kids start school tomorrow so we have a few supplies to buy. Hopefully it will get here before soccer and I’ll plant it!



Good luck with the fig cutting! Your fingers are probably rubbed raw by now!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why ? When you and your family would move to Germany you have a friend there. *ME !!!!!!*
> What is your man working if you might tell ?



He’s a political science/international relations professor. And actually one of the many possible options for next year is a collaboration with either a research institute in Hamburg or with Humboldt University. But I’d rather settle down in Canada as soon as possible, although a year in Germany does sound very appealing!


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm expecting her to have a beard and 3" long toe nails.


Hi Ed. Nice not to see you around.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee.
> 
> I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
> I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!


Hi! Hope you are well. 

Sorry: can't help you as far as your dog is concerned. Hope someone else can at CDR.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I got a laugh with this one!!
> It’s totally me!!!
> 
> View attachment 248941


Nice one, Kathy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 248940


Oh how cute! That is despite the fact that I'm scared of dogs. "Funny," isn't it?


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm expecting her to have a beard and 3" long toe nails.


 Oh, MY!!!!! Let's hope not!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why ? When you and your family would move to Germany you have a friend there. *ME !!!!!!*
> What is your man working if you might tell ?



P.S. You are the biggest perk of living in Germany!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm expecting her to have a beard and 3" long toe nails.



!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Howdy Everyone!
> Did anybody else have issues with the forum app yesterday? It kept telling me I wasn't logged in, I didn't have permission to reply to any posts, and the pictures were extremely tiny. It was still glitchy this morning so I uninstalled and reinstalled and it seems to be working fine now.



Nope. Are you using the app or Tapatalk?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee.
> 
> I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
> I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!



!!
And !!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I got a laugh with this one!!
> It’s totally me!!!
> 
> View attachment 248941



That’s me for ambulances too! [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is up to a whopping 3.2 pounds. I can still touch my thumb and middle fingers around her waist.
> She is eating Purina Pro Plan as suggested by @Tom.
> I can tell you from past experiences that money aside, it is extremely rewarding to watch an animal recover and know that it was because of you.



We fed our cat Pro Plan too, as per his vet’s recommendation. The cat version, obviously.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon Update....
> 
> Well, the weather forecasters “seem” to have nailed this storm. As predicted, it’s been thundering and lightning for the past 30 mins, and rain is dropping from the overcast, dark skies. In preps for the deluge, i emptied my rain barrel into four 5 gallon buckets so i can collect a full barrel.
> 
> In anticipation of the rain “event” i prepped the well worn and eaten grassy area in our Sullys enclosure. Three pronged the area, spread down the Tortoise Supply seed, then topped it lightly with some cut dried grass i had saved up. A slight spray to get things damp. We’ll see.
> 
> Gave our Muscadine grape vines a cut back pruning too. Lots of grapes waiting to ripen, but the new vines start to look messy on the deck. Trimmed, and Sully gets the clippings. Win Win (and wifey happy too, WIN).



Wouldn’t it be easier to just send Sully into those new vines and trim whatever is left, if anything?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I finally used a sos pad and scrubbed under my fake nails. I think it helped!!
> I had to use my other hand to drink my coffee.
> 
> I think the fig is coming today!!![emoji3]
> 
> My kids start school tomorrow so we have a few supplies to buy. Hopefully it will get here before soccer and I’ll plant it!





Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck with the fig cutting! Your fingers are probably rubbed raw by now!



I hear “green fingers” are best when you want to plant something. What color are yours? 
(Good luck with the cutting!)


----------



## Kristoff

B&B time for me: book and bed. Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> B&B time for me: book and bed. Not see you all tomorrow!


Good night and sweet dreams, Lena.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh how cute! That is despite the fact that I'm scared of dogs. "Funny," isn't it?



Very funny!!! I just remembered you were afraid of dogs!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Very funny!!! I just remembered you were afraid of dogs!


Just can't help it. I grew up with this fear, and could not get rid of it till this moment.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> That happens whenever the signal is weak for some reason. Just cancel and wait until the signal improves. You don’t have to login again.
> 
> It happens to me A LOT with my travelling [emoji849]


I was using my wifi with full signal. I think it's fine now though.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Nope. Are you using the app or Tapatalk?


It's the app. After I reinstalled it, it seems to work fine.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I hear “green fingers” are best when you want to plant something. What color are yours?
> (Good luck with the cutting!)


All I have to do to get green fingers is to go trim on my tomato plants.. which I need to do again.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> It's the app. After I reinstalled it, it seems to work fine.


Hi! Glad to hear that things are back to normal.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It has been very hot (circa 34C) today in Uzès, but luckily we were up in the mountains where it was cooler. Even tonight, it is still 28C at 10pm!

The scenery was spectacular - I just love the Causses which are plateaus at 1000m (over 3300ft) which are farmed with arable crops. 

We head to this area to see vultures (we don’t get them in the UK) and we weren’t disappointed. Gryphon vultures were particularly numerous.

A few mountainous photos 







And a gecko caught by Daughter this evening... she catches lizards for a living  Tonight’s count of 46 was a record for the walk from town


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Wouldn’t it be easier to just send Sully into those new vines and trim whatever is left, if anything?



Great idea!.....but, Mrs Sully doesnt listen very well especially when food is involved..!


----------



## Maro2Bear

First wave of storms have passed through, my 55 gallon rain barrel is full and over flowing. Managed to fill all four of my 5 gallon buckets, and a 10 gallon tote and a few other watering cans. Plants will be happy. 

This flush of rain I’m sure thoroughly watered in my newly planted Tortoise grazing seed for Sully.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 248911
> 
> I briefly have a signal so here’s our lunch view [emoji4]


Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good afternoon Lyn and Lola.
> 
> We're fine thanks. Oli's relaxing as it's rather hot here today.
> 
> Hope you and Lola are both well.


I'm fine thanks Gillian but Lola is still not back to normal feeding wise. 
He is active but in spite of starting to feed himself a few weeks ago, he has reverted to waiting for me to sit on his floor with him, otherwise he will leave his food all day if I go out.
He did wander outside on his own yesterday but after a quick look he came back in again. 
At least he is enjoying lots of dandies and plantains again so what he does eat is good. 
Who would have thought tortoises could be so demanding!?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 248940


Aww - your other dog looks quite concerned about the little new one. Is he OK about having a new pooch in the house?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Our vet will determine which ones need to go after the X-rays and exam. He needs to see how much bone loss there is. I’m waiting a few weeks. This dog ran the streets for a while and has been thru so much.
> The money isn’t a problem. Every rescue we’ve adopted has been a fixer upper[emoji3]. We will microchip and trim his nails while he’s under. We need to do blood work to check organs before surgery too.
> 
> He weighs 6.6lbs and needs to gain a pound or too as well.
> 
> How much does Suki weigh?
> What food is she on?


Poor thing.
He's so lucky you found him and are giving him a lovely new home.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> B&B time for me: book and bed. Not see you all tomorrow!


Night Night Lena sleep well and have a good Weds.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thanks Gillian but Lola is still not back to normal feeding wise.
> He is active but in spite of starting to feed himself a few weeks ago, he has reverted to waiting for me to sit on his floor with him, otherwise he will leave his food all day if I go out.
> He did wander outside on his own yesterday but after a quick look he came back in again.
> At least he is enjoying lots of dandies and plantains again so what he does eat is good.
> Who would have thought tortoises could be so demanding!?


Hi Lyn, glad to know you are well.

So we have another spoiled brat here at TFO? (Only joking, don't mean to upset/hurt you). Oli just will *not* eat unless I hand feed him! I sometimes have to go shopping so I place the food in his enclosure only to return and find it untouched.Incredible but true.I can do it and hand feed Oli because I do not work, but I doubt that you can do so with Lola. 

Well, at least Lola did enjoy wandering around alone yesterday.

I personally did not ever imagine torts were so demanding - you're right.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It has been very hot (circa 34C) today in Uzès, but luckily we were up in the mountains where it was cooler. Even tonight, it is still 28C at 10pm!
> 
> The scenery was spectacular - I just love the Causses which are plateaus at 1000m (over 3300ft) which are farmed with arable crops.
> 
> We head to this area to see vultures (we don’t get them in the UK) and we weren’t disappointed. Gryphon vultures were particularly numerous.
> 
> A few mountainous photos
> View attachment 248955
> 
> View attachment 248956
> 
> View attachment 248957
> 
> 
> And a gecko caught by Daughter this evening... she catches lizards for a living  Tonight’s count of 46 was a record for the walk from town
> View attachment 248958
> 
> View attachment 248959


What lovely mountain scenery. 
Makes me feel like a good walk.
I think I may have to visit the Brecon Beacons before I go back to school.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> First wave of storms have passed through, my 55 gallon rain barrel is full and over flowing. Managed to fill all four of my 5 gallon buckets, and a 10 gallon tote and a few other watering cans. Plants will be happy.
> 
> This flush of rain I’m sure thoroughly watered in my newly planted Tortoise grazing seed for Sully.


That some storm Mark!
We haven't had a great deal of rain here, but what we've had has really made the weeds spring back up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That some storm Mark!
> We haven't had a great deal of rain here, but what we've had has really made the weeds spring back up.



The funny thing is that it really never rained hard. Lots of rolling thunder, lightning, but a slow steady light rain. We’ll take it.. good for the grass, plants, trees for sure.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That some storm Mark!
> We haven't had a great deal of rain here, but what we've had has really made the weeds spring back up.


No rain lately?


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> The funny thing is that it really never rained hard. Lots of rolling thunder, lightning, but a slow steady light rain. We’ll take it.. good for the grass, plants, trees for sure.


Hi Mark . Oh yes, very good for plants. Only if if rained here in Jordan a little more. Prayers take place each and every year for rain.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn, glad to know you are well.
> 
> So we have another spoiled brat here at TFO? (Only joking, don't mean to upset/hurt you). Oli just will *not* eat unless I hand feed him! I sometimes have to go shopping so I place the food in his enclosure only to return and find it untouched.Incredible but true.I can do it and hand feed Oli because I do not work, but I doubt that you can do so with Lola.
> 
> Well, at least Lola did enjoy wandering around alone yesterday.
> 
> I personally did not ever imagine torts were so demanding - you're right.


Yes he has become a spoilt brat, Gillian, you're right.
I often think of you and Oli when I'm sat with Lola.
It is so strange though because for the last 3 years he always fed himself.
I doubt the silly tort would starve himself if I left him, but he has lost weight this year because he was ill, so I need to make sure he is eating. 
When I go back to work all I can do is leave him plenty of food, I don't have time to feed him in the mornings so he has to feed hm
himself or wait..


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> No rain lately?


We've had a few days of light rain and a couple of heavier showers but nothing like what we need.
I too leave buckets and bowls out to collect water for the garden and recycle house water like Lola's bath water.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Mark . Oh yes, very good for plants. Only if if rained here in Jordan a little more. Prayers take place each and every year for rain.


Did you have snow last winter Gillian?
We had a lot in March.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Aww - your other dog looks quite concerned about the little new one. Is he OK about having a new pooch in the house?



My big dogs are getting used to him. They are supervised and I don’t let the get in his face. So the big dogs have been outside a lot or just laying near the Chi so he gets used to their presence.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Yes he has become a spoilt brat, Gillian, you're right.
> I often think of you and Oli when I'm sat with Lola.
> It is so strange though because for the last 3 years he always fed himself.
> I doubt the silly tort would starve himself if I left him, but he has lost weight this year because he was ill, so I need to make sure he is eating.
> When I go back to work all I can do is leave him plenty of food, I don't have time to feed him in the mornings so he has to feed hm
> himself or wait..


I'm wondering "What has made Lola suddenly change his mind and stop eating alone after three years?" Do you have any idea?

Hope he's now fully recovered, and that once you're back to work, he'll eat alone.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Did you have snow last winter Gillian?
> We had a lot in March.


Oh yes, Lyn. It snows almost every year in Jordan. We get *stuck *at home and nobody is allowed to move no matter what. If in need of help one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Dept) or CDD (Civil Defence Dept).


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We've had a few days of light rain and a couple of heavier showers but nothing like what we need.
> I too leave buckets and bowls out to collect water for the garden and recycle house water like Lola's bath water.


Water has been a very serious issue here. That is especially when taking into consideration the influx of refugees as well as the increase in population.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I'm wondering "What has made Lola suddenly change his mind and stop eating alone after three years?" Do you have any idea?
> 
> Hope he's now fully recovered, and that once you're back to work, he'll eat alone.


He was ill and had to have antibiotics because his white blood cell count was very low but because the vet couldn't give him an ultrasound scan we didn't find out what was causing it. I was hand feeding him to get some critical care formula and his meds into him but he seems to have become used to it, even though he is better. 
Annoyingly he will feed himself if I put romaine leaves down, so it's not as if he can't do it he just chooses not to!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes, Lyn. It snows almost every year in Jordan. We get *stuck *at home and nobody is allowed to move no matter what. If in need of help one is to call JPD (Jordan Police Dept) or CDD (Civil Defence Dept).


We had an unusual amount this year so the schools were closed and it affected transport for a few days.
We just aren't equipped to deal with heavy snow in most parts of the UK, as it happens so rarely.
Nobody stops us going out though and I quite enjoyed walking in it.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> He was ill and had to have antibiotics because his white blood cell count was very low but because the vet couldn't give him an ultrasound scan we didn't find out what was causing it. I was hand feeding him to get some critical care formula and his meds into him but he seems to have become used to it, even though he is better.
> Annoyingly he will feed himself if I put romaine leaves down, so it's not as if he can't do it he just chooses not to!


Glad to know he's now well. 

That really made me chuckle: _"he just chooses not to!"_


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> My big dogs are getting used to him. They are supervised and I don’t let the get in his face. So the big dogs have been outside a lot or just laying near the Chi so he gets used to their presence.


I'm sure they'll take it all in their stride, and realise he's not a threat to them.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to know he's now well.
> 
> That really made me chuckle: _"he just chooses not to!"_


I said a while back that for a creature with such a tiny brain he is making a lot of decisions about what he will and won't do!!
And he seems to have trained me pretty well!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We had an unusual amount this year so the schools were closed and it affected transport for a few days.
> We just aren't equipped to deal with heavy snow in most parts of the UK, as it happens so rarely.
> Nobody stops us going out though and I quite enjoyed walking in it.


Here all schools, govt. depts, banks companies and so on shut down. Therefore, if one thinks of moving from home, where would one go? A drive/walk? Beware if you do that! A penalty would be in store.

​See the pic above? If those guys get caught they'd get into real trouble, unlike Europe and the USA.
​


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I said a while back that for a creature with such a tiny brain he is making a lot of decisions about what he will and won't do!!
> And he seems to have trained me pretty well!!


Good one, Lyn.

Oli has done the same with me, I can assure you.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Here all schools, govt. depts, banks companies and so on shut down. Therefore, if one thinks of moving from home, where would one go? A drive/walk? Beware if you do that! A penalty would be in store.
> View attachment 248970
> ​See the pic above? If those guys get caught they'd get into real trouble, unlike Europe and the USA.
> ​


I suppose it ensures the emergency services aren't over-stretched. 
I think our A&E departments in the hospitals become even busier with snow and ice accidents.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good one, Lyn.
> 
> Oli has done the same with me, I can assure you.


They're not the dumb animals we assume they are!!
It's all a pretence and I think one day they will take over the world!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I suppose it ensures the emergency services aren't over-stretched.
> I think our A&E departments in the hospitals become even busier with snow and ice accidents.


Correct. Not ready, not equipped, you name it, which is too bad.




brrrrr is all I can say. ​


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> They're not the dumb animals we assume they are!!
> It's all a pretence and I think one day they will take over the world!!!


Oh yep. Torts - I believe - are much more intelligent than we think they are.  I never imagined Oli would behave like this when it comes to hand feeding him. Someone once told me that when he gets hungry he'll definitely eat alone. However, he just will not.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 248972


It seems that you are going to one day, Lola!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight now, Gillian. 
It has been lovely 'speaking' to you and hopefully not see you back here tomorrow.
Love to Oli, take care and have a good Wednesday.
Nos Da!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight now, Gillian.
> It has been lovely 'speaking' to you and hopefully not see you back here tomorrow.
> Love to Oli, take care and have a good Wednesday.
> Nos Da!


Pleasure was mine, Lyn. Good night, sleep well and sweet dreams to you and Lola. 

Hope to *not* "talk" to you tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I finally used a sos pad and scrubbed under my fake nails. I think it helped!!
> I had to use my other hand to drink my coffee.
> 
> I think the fig is coming today!!![emoji3]
> 
> My kids start school tomorrow so we have a few supplies to buy. Hopefully it will get here before soccer and I’ll plant it!



Lol!!! I know that sucked... 
I shipped it 2 day air... so hopefully!! I will be so excited if you get those cuttings to root & grow!

I think I’ve got all my supplies done... the new addition had me scrambling! I got him enrolled this morning and everyone starts Monday . Smile & breathe!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Ed. Nice not to see you around.


Hello, miss Gillian.
Its been a while since we chatted.


----------



## Bambam1989

I made Ratatouille for lunch today. First time either of use have had it. My husband took a bite out of it and then looked at me with this puzzled expression. Him- "You didn't use cheese?"
Me- "did I need to? Do you not like it?"
Him- "It's really good but I'm just surprised you didn't use cheese. You put cheese on just about everything."
Me- "So you think I use to much cheese in my cooking.. so therefore you have an issue with my cooking?"
Him- "I didn't say that! I love your cooking! Your the greatest cook! ..... O... I just got baited, didn't I?"
Me- (with a big satisfied grin) "Yep."


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I know that sucked...
> I shipped it 2 day air... so hopefully!! I will be so excited if you get those cuttings to root & grow!
> 
> I think I’ve got all my supplies done... the new addition had me scrambling! I got him enrolled this morning and everyone starts Monday . Smile & breathe!!



They arrived earlier today!! Packed so nicely!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Just can't help it. I grew up with this fear, and could not get rid of it till this moment.



Did you have a bad experience as a child, Gillian?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It has been very hot (circa 34C) today in Uzès, but luckily we were up in the mountains where it was cooler. Even tonight, it is still 28C at 10pm!
> 
> The scenery was spectacular - I just love the Causses which are plateaus at 1000m (over 3300ft) which are farmed with arable crops.
> 
> We head to this area to see vultures (we don’t get them in the UK) and we weren’t disappointed. Gryphon vultures were particularly numerous.
> 
> A few mountainous photos
> View attachment 248955
> 
> View attachment 248956
> 
> View attachment 248957
> 
> 
> And a gecko caught by Daughter this evening... she catches lizards for a living  Tonight’s count of 46 was a record for the walk from town
> View attachment 248958
> 
> View attachment 248959



What does she need so many for? Gecko Tyres? 
Gorgeous postcards, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Great idea!.....but, Mrs Sully doesnt listen very well especially when food is involved..!



“Mrs” Sully?  I thought Sully was a boy, Sultan, or is that some old news that I missed?


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I made Ratatouille for lunch today. First time either of use have had it. My husband took a bite out of it and then looked at me with this puzzled expression. Him- "You didn't use cheese?"
> Me- "did I need to? Do you not like it?"
> Him- "It's really good but I'm just surprised you didn't use cheese. You put cheese on just about everything."
> Me- "So you think I use to much cheese in my cooking.. so therefore you have an issue with my cooking?"
> Him- "I didn't say that! I love your cooking! Your the greatest cook! ..... O... I just got baited, didn't I?"
> Me- (with a big satisfied grin) "Yep."





But did he/you like the ratatouille?!


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> But did he/you like the ratatouille?!


We both loved it!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What does she need so many for? Gecko Tyres?
> Gorgeous postcards, Linda!



As an ecologist, catching lizards (or slow-worms or snakes) for research or to move them from a building site is part of her job. She doesn’t keep them; doing so would be illegal. 

She only caught the gecko to show how it’s done 

You have seen some of the furries she works with - dormice and bats - but they also handle badgers, water voles, otters...


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> We both loved it!



It tastes even better on day 2 - sometimes I serve it with pasta instead of as a vegetable with meat.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> It tastes even better on day 2 - sometimes I serve it with pasta instead of as a vegetable with meat.


O goody, we have leftovers!
I served it on some rice with a "sunny side up" egg as the protein. My daughter was more excited about the egg than the Ratatouille[emoji57]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> O goody, we have leftovers!
> I served it on some rice with a "sunny side up" egg as the protein. My daughter was more excited about the egg than the Ratatouille[emoji57]


Kids [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

It’s 4 am here and my daughter woke up me up extremely upset.. one of the squirrels didn’t make it. Yesterday was a week in her care being fed every 2 hours & I was shocked that they made it this far. She has done an excellent job and beat some unbeatable odds. Now I’m angry at the little rodent for living long enough to give her hope & then dying!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It’s 4 am here and my daughter woke up me up extremely upset.. one of the squirrels didn’t make it. Yesterday was a week in her care being fed every 2 hours & I was shocked that they made it this far. She has done an excellent job and beat some unbeatable odds. Now I’m angry at the little rodent for living long enough to give her hope & then dying!!



Oh, that’s sad.  I’m also surprised they made it this far. Hope she feels better soon. She did all she could.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I know that sucked...
> I shipped it 2 day air... so hopefully!! I will be so excited if you get those cuttings to root & grow!
> 
> I think I’ve got all my supplies done... the new addition had me scrambling! I got him enrolled this morning and everyone starts Monday . Smile & breathe!!


Well done, Heather!
It all takes some organising doesn't it?
Does your godson like school?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s 4 am here and my daughter woke up me up extremely upset.. one of the squirrels didn’t make it. Yesterday was a week in her care being fed every 2 hours & I was shocked that they made it this far. She has done an excellent job and beat some unbeatable odds. Now I’m angry at the little rodent for living long enough to give her hope & then dying!!


What a shame 
She did so well to keep it going for so long - at least it had a chance.
I know she'll be upset but I hope when that passes she will be proud of herself for taking it on and her dedication.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone.
Happy Wednesday to you all. 
I will probably go into school this afternoon just to get ready for the new term.
I've done some work at home over the holidays but some things I need to be in the classroom for and near a photocopier!!
Anyway catch you all later, have a good day.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> P.S. You are the biggest perk of living in Germany!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> It’s 4 am here and my daughter woke up me up extremely upset.. one of the squirrels didn’t make it. Yesterday was a week in her care being fed every 2 hours & I was shocked that they made it this far. She has done an excellent job and beat some unbeatable odds. Now I’m angry at the little rodent for living long enough to give her hope & then dying!!


Oh dear. Nature can be tough  Your daughter couldn't have done any more, but that is no consolation to her I am sure.

Big electronic hug from over the pond to both of you


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It’s 4 am here and my daughter woke up me up extremely upset.. one of the squirrels didn’t make it. Yesterday was a week in her care being fed every 2 hours & I was shocked that they made it this far. She has done an excellent job and beat some unbeatable odds. Now I’m angry at the little rodent for living long enough to give her hope & then dying!!


A big bear hug for you and your daughter ! Some fights can`t be won. I have raised very young cat babies in the past. The younger they are the bigger the possibility that they don`t make it. That is cruel but it is not only in our hands if they overlive or not.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well done, Heather!
> It all takes some organising doesn't it?
> Does your godson like school?



Thanks Lyn!! It always surprises me when everything falls together... but it happens)

They don’t start until this next Monday but the Jr High he will be going to just got built last year so it’s nice. My daughter is jealous because when she went, it was nasty ! Lol He (Dillon) seems to be happy in my house. I hope it stays that way. He’s very good with my young one too!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Nature can be tough  Your daughter couldn't have done any more, but that is no consolation to her I am sure.
> 
> Big electronic hug from over the pond to both of you



Thanks Linda! She was up tending the other one when I left for work this morning and she seemed much better. She’s tough!


----------



## EllieMay

The BIG babies wanted to say Hello!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> It’s 4 am here and my daughter woke up me up extremely upset.. one of the squirrels didn’t make it. Yesterday was a week in her care being fed every 2 hours & I was shocked that they made it this far. She has done an excellent job and beat some unbeatable odds. Now I’m angry at the little rodent for living long enough to give her hope & then dying!!



[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] Bad squirrel for breaking a kids heart!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> The BIG babies wanted to say Hello!!



That is too funny!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> The BIG babies wanted to say Hello!!



“How many horse powers do you need, mom?” 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> Pleasure was mine, Lyn. Good night, sleep well and sweet dreams to you and Lola.
> 
> Hope to *not* "talk" to you tomorrow.


Oh, you can "talk" to her alright. . . you just won't be able to "see" her, as in, "Good night, not see you tomorrow!"


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> The BIG babies wanted to say Hello!!
> 
> View attachment 249005


LOVE that picture!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, you can "talk" to her alright. . . you just won't be able to "see" her, as in, "Good night, not see you tomorrow!"


Good evening Yvonne. Nice not to "see" you. 
You're right.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Did you have a bad experience as a child, Gillian?


Good evening Lena, and everyone else at CDR.

No, thank God I did not. But someone I know got bitten by a dog very long ago. Since then I've been scared to death of dogs. And I just cannot get rid of this fear. Mind you, I was lucky it didn't happen in front of me.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> That's pretty!
> I don't think I've seen a hollyhock before.


Thanks Lyn I’m no gardener lol hope u ok


----------



## Laura1412

Good evening roomies how is everyone


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lyn!! It always surprises me when everything falls together... but it happens)
> 
> They don’t start until this next Monday but the Jr High he will be going to just got built last year so it’s nice. My daughter is jealous because when she went, it was nasty ! Lol He (Dillon) seems to be happy in my house. I hope it stays that way. He’s very good with my young one too!


You and your family could be just the role models he needs to turn his life around. 
I'm so glad he's settled in well.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> The BIG babies wanted to say Hello!!
> 
> View attachment 249005


"....are you sure there's no room for us?"
What a lovely photo!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Thanks Lyn I’m no gardener lol hope u ok


Hi Laura. I'm not much of a gardener either - anything I've managed to grow has been down to luck more than judgement!
I'm good thanks - plodding on!
Hope you are well too.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening roomies how is everyone


It's quiet in here this evening and I'm just going to have my dinner so I'll be back later.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 249032
> 
> everyone at CDR.​


Good evening Gillian.
Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good evening Gillian.
> Hope you have had a good day.


Good evening Lyn and Lola. Nice *not *to see you around.

Not bad, though way too hot to go out for a walk during the day. About 32 degrees C. 

How are you and how's Lola? Hope you are both well.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi Laura. I'm not much of a gardener either - anything I've managed to grow has been down to luck more than judgement!
> I'm good thanks - plodding on!
> Hope you are well too.


Yes I’m good thanks lyn everything g good here how is lola now


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It's quiet in here this evening and I'm just going to have my dinner so I'll be back later.


Enjoy it.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Power back on, just in time fir bed, after a major thunderstorm. We had an excellent view from the big windows in our house.

So I am just popping in to say bonsoir! Nos da and goodnight


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Yes I’m good thanks lyn everything g good here how is lola now


Same old stubborn tort!
He is active but won't feed himself unless I put down weeds and romaine. 
So he can do it, but likes me to sit on his floor and feed any other food. 
if only I could read his mind and find out what he is thinking!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Power back on, just in time fir bed, after a major thunderstorm. We had an excellent view from the big windows in our house.
> 
> So I am just popping in to say bonsoir! Nos da and goodnight


Sounds exciting!
Hope you found a few candles!
Nos Da Linda sleep well and hope you have a good day tomorrow whatever your plans.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola. Nice *not *to see you around.
> 
> Not bad, though way too hot to go out for a walk during the day. About 32 degrees C.
> 
> How are you and how's Lola? Hope you are both well.


Much too hot for a walk. 
We had temps like that a few weeks ago and I couldn't stand it.
Doesn't suit me at all. 
Hope you and Oli managed to stay cool


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Much too hot for a walk.
> We had temps like that a few weeks ago and I couldn't stand it.
> Doesn't suit me at all.
> Hope you and Oli managed to stay cool


I love hot weather so long as the sun isn't striking in my head. I seem to have understood that you prefer Winter and cold weather, right? Brrrrrr.

Oli drove me nuts today. I gave him his usual soak, I hand fed His Royal Highness (hahaha), and he kept struggling to get out of his enclosure. I don't know what on earth was wrong with him. I took him out and gave him another warm soak, after which he settled down and fell asleep. 

Hope Lola is not being that naughty.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I love hot weather so long as the sun isn't striking in my head. I seem to have understood that you prefer Winter and cold weather, right? Brrrrrr.
> 
> Oli drove me nuts today. I gave him his usual soak, I hand fed His Royal Highness (hahaha), and he kept struggling to get out of his enclosure. I don't know what on earth was wrong with him. I took him out and gave him another warm soak, after which he settled down and fell asleep.
> 
> Hope Lola is not being that naughty.


Lola can be a very naughty torty!
Especially when I try to put him outside from some sun.
He's supposed to like the sunshine but he gets very stressed and hurries back in at every opportunity.
I have to keep a close eye on him or, in his struggle to escape from his enclosure and get back in, he tips himself over or gets stuck under or on things.
He won't relax so I can't!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Lola can be a very naughty torty!
> Especially when I try to put him outside from some sun.
> He's supposed to like the sunshine but he gets very stressed and hurries back in at every opportunity.
> I have to keep a close eye on him or, in his struggle to escape from his enclosure and get back in, he tips himself over or gets stuck under or on things.
> He won't relax so I can't!


That's exactly how I felt today: Oli wouldn't calm down so I couldn't take a nap/relax. And I am convinced that torts (unlike cats and dogs) cannot be trained to do anything.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> That's exactly how I felt today: Oli wouldn't calm down so I couldn't take a nap/relax. And I am convinced that torts (unlike cats and dogs) cannot be trained to do anything.


I agree - they train us!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I agree - they train us!


Mind you I tried to train Oli certain things. "It won't do any harm to try" I thought. But nothing worked.  I ended up losing the "war. "


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams @Lyn W , Lola and anyone else who may be around at CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams @Lyn W , Lola and anyone else who may be around at CDR.


Goodnight Gillian sleep well and I hope it is cool enough for your walk soon.


----------



## Lyn W

I will also say goodnight now.
So enjoy the rest of your Wednesday and take care.
Nos Da friends!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lena, and everyone else at CDR.
> 
> No, thank God I did not. But someone I know got bitten by a dog very long ago. Since then I've been scared to death of dogs. And I just cannot get rid of this fear. Mind you, I was lucky it didn't happen in front of me.



I’m terrified of heights... and grasshoppers!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> That's exactly how I felt today: Oli wouldn't calm down so I couldn't take a nap/relax. And I am convinced that torts (unlike cats and dogs) cannot be trained to do anything.





Lyn W said:


> I agree - they train us!



Can’t speak for dogs much, but I’m pawsitive cats can train us too!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!
I had a tapas night with a friend last night, the first night out in forever. It was great! 
If anyone has watched the Danish post-apocalyptic series “Rain”, the second season is being filmed now in front of our cathedral. Husband and I didn’t finish the first season because we’re quite spoiled by good series, so this filming, albeit interesting as a process, is more relevant for the road blocks it’s creating. 
Happy Eid to everyone who celebrates! 
Adam reminded me about it, as promised, via email. Which was sweet of him, bless him, but I’m not sure I have it in me to respond. I’m too disappointed — and, yes, angry — over his Second Departure.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sounds exciting!
> Hope you found a few candles!
> Nos Da Linda sleep well and hope you have a good day tomorrow whatever your plans.


Citronella candles for light and cheese salad for dinner accompanied by a bottle of wine with a sound and light show for entertainment. It was a very pleasant evening actually


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’m terrified of heights... and grasshoppers!


Ah. Just as well you weren't in our car yesterday afternoon. There was a huge grasshopper inside which landed on JoesDad. He got out and Daughter persuaded it to jump off him!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ah. Just as well you weren't in our car yesterday afternoon. There was a huge grasshopper inside which landed on JoesDad. He got out and Daughter persuaded it to jump off him!



!! Just thinking about it... !!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning to the early birds and those that should be in bed but aren't.


Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I had a tapas night with a friend last night, the first night out in forever. It was great!
> If anyone has watched the Danish post-apocalyptic series “Rain”, the second season is being filmed now in front of our cathedral. Husband and I didn’t finish the first season because we’re quite spoiled by good series, so this filming, albeit interesting as a process, is more relevant for the road blocks it’s creating.


It is fascinating watching film crews at work!


> Happy Eid to everyone who celebrates!


Happy Eid to those who celebrate from me too 


> Adam reminded me about it, as promised, via email. Which was sweet of him, bless him, but I’m not sure I have it in me to respond. I’m too disappointed — and, yes, angry — over his Second Departure.


I am annoyed too, but not entirely surprised. He once told me he was cross with John for just disappearing "I thought he was my friend"... and yet he does the same to us at regular intervals. There is no point wasting energy being annoyed with him. If he doesn't want to be here then that's his choice. We are more than capable of organising the Christmas Cards and TORTOISE without him if necessary; it needs to be drawn by the end of September; I'd suggest we warn him first though! Jacques might have to do the draw in place of Tidgy 

None of us is perfect and Adam has his own imperfections and demons too. The manner in which he walked out was at best bizarre, but we can't see what is going on in his head; I'm not sure he can either.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> THANK YOU! There is a particular store here I use to do my shopping most times and there is this woman who “works” the parking lot begging for money. It really ticks me off! If she showed up near as diligently for a real job, she wouldn’t be in the situation she was in. I get so angry every time I see her because I’m always wondering if I should really be helping when I see these people and I know she ruins it in my mind for the people who might truly need help. Huge soap box for me!!! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


That is often the dilema that i sit with. On the one hand we shouldn't judge. But you cannot help it but to judge. So do you help when you can regardless or do you try and give to those you have judged to really need it?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You can always retire again, tonight


Thats what Lyn said.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I bet a lot of people would sign it. But I’m not one of them!


[emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you! Catching up properly now.


I am catching up now too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Lyn! I’ll have an even better one tomorrow — tapas with a friend in the evening. The dads will stay with the kids.


Best kind of evening.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mom seriously thinks that she can still work, pay her own bills and live without assistance.
> The truth is that most days she can't even dress herself.
> She is in the best home I'm aware of. Better. Cleaner than any facility near to me.
> She has no worries. No financial responsibility and round the clock care.
> But its 500 miles away. (Each way)
> She has no guilt. She's angry and frustrated.
> I feel guilty because I'm always second guessing myself if I'm doing the right thing.


Stop second guessing yourself. You know in your heart that you are doing the right thing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> OK, time to get ready for the school meeting.


How did it go?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Stop second guessing yourself. You know in your heart that you are doing the right thing.


I agree. Ed, you are doing the right thing and you do know you are. 

None of us wants to get to the stage where we have to make decisions for our parents. It's a role reversal that is probably harder for our parents than it is for us. Having your child decide what's best for you, especially when your mind doesn't see how incapable you have become, must be very hard. My 'cousin' (she is actually my godmother's daughter, but the lack of a blood tie makes no odds) has this problem with my godmother. Her mum has dementia and it is probably more cruel to my cousin than my godmother who really cannot see why she cannot live alone or why my cousin has control of everything. Not that she recognises my cousin half the time; my godmother definitely doesn't recognise me now


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Howdy Everyone!
> Did anybody else have issues with the forum app yesterday? It kept telling me I wasn't logged in, I didn't have permission to reply to any posts, and the pictures were extremely tiny. It was still glitchy this morning so I uninstalled and reinstalled and it seems to be working fine now.


Sorry didnt get a chance to come online yesterday.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Took our new dog to the vet and learned he is a bit older than 3 and needs $1000 worth of dental work done. He also has a soft knee.
> 
> I need help! He pooped over night and I needed to scrub and I can’t get the smell off my fingers[emoji53]
> I tried bleach, comet, rubbing alcohol and rubbing them on stainless steel. Help!!!


Put bicarbonate of soda abd lemon juice in water. Soak your hands for a few minutes then wash them and rub a nice smelling cream on.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I got a laugh with this one!!
> It’s totally me!!!
> 
> View attachment 248941


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We fed our cat Pro Plan too, as per his vet’s recommendation. The cat version, obviously.


We don't get it anymore. I have searched high and low for it here. For some reason they have decided to take it off the market - at least in Cape Town anyway.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It has been very hot (circa 34C) today in Uzès, but luckily we were up in the mountains where it was cooler. Even tonight, it is still 28C at 10pm!
> 
> The scenery was spectacular - I just love the Causses which are plateaus at 1000m (over 3300ft) which are farmed with arable crops.
> 
> We head to this area to see vultures (we don’t get them in the UK) and we weren’t disappointed. Gryphon vultures were particularly numerous.
> 
> A few mountainous photos
> View attachment 248955
> 
> View attachment 248956
> 
> View attachment 248957
> 
> 
> And a gecko caught by Daughter this evening... she catches lizards for a living  Tonight’s count of 46 was a record for the walk from town
> View attachment 248958
> 
> View attachment 248959


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Here all schools, govt. depts, banks companies and so on shut down. Therefore, if one thinks of moving from home, where would one go? A drive/walk? Beware if you do that! A penalty would be in store.
> View attachment 248970
> ​See the pic above? If those guys get caught they'd get into real trouble, unlike Europe and the USA.
> ​


Why? Unless some kind of monster comes out during snow time?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I know that sucked...
> I shipped it 2 day air... so hopefully!! I will be so excited if you get those cuttings to root & grow!
> 
> I think I’ve got all my supplies done... the new addition had me scrambling! I got him enrolled this morning and everyone starts Monday . Smile & breathe!!


How has it gone so far? Is he adjusting?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I made Ratatouille for lunch today. First time either of use have had it. My husband took a bite out of it and then looked at me with this puzzled expression. Him- "You didn't use cheese?"
> Me- "did I need to? Do you not like it?"
> Him- "It's really good but I'm just surprised you didn't use cheese. You put cheese on just about everything."
> Me- "So you think I use to much cheese in my cooking.. so therefore you have an issue with my cooking?"
> Him- "I didn't say that! I love your cooking! Your the greatest cook! ..... O... I just got baited, didn't I?"
> Me- (with a big satisfied grin) "Yep."


Whahaha. Well done. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “Mrs” Sully?  I thought Sully was a boy, Sultan, or is that some old news that I missed?


I thought it was a typo.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s 4 am here and my daughter woke up me up extremely upset.. one of the squirrels didn’t make it. Yesterday was a week in her care being fed every 2 hours & I was shocked that they made it this far. She has done an excellent job and beat some unbeatable odds. Now I’m angry at the little rodent for living long enough to give her hope & then dying!!


Oh shame. Poor thing. And so sorry for your daughter. But you can tell her that at least it had a good week of TLC from her.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The BIG babies wanted to say Hello!!
> 
> View attachment 249005


Love this pic.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> LOVE that picture!


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 249032
> 
> everyone at CDR.​


Hi There.
But I will say Good Morning instead.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good evening roomies how is everyone


Goid Morning Laura. All good this side and on your side?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Power back on, just in time fir bed, after a major thunderstorm. We had an excellent view from the big windows in our house.
> 
> So I am just popping in to say bonsoir! Nos da and goodnight


Good Morning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Same old stubborn tort!
> He is active but won't feed himself unless I put down weeds and romaine.
> So he can do it, but likes me to sit on his floor and feed any other food.
> if only I could read his mind and find out what he is thinking!!!


I can. He is thinking: muahahaha I have her wrapped around my claws. Now just to get her too feed me faster......


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Citronella candles for light and cheese salad for dinner accompanied by a bottle of wine with a sound and light show for entertainment. It was a very pleasant evening actually


Sounds like the perfect evening.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I had a tapas night with a friend last night, the first night out in forever. It was great!
> If anyone has watched the Danish post-apocalyptic series “Rain”, the second season is being filmed now in front of our cathedral. Husband and I didn’t finish the first season because we’re quite spoiled by good series, so this filming, albeit interesting as a process, is more relevant for the road blocks it’s creating.
> Happy Eid to everyone who celebrates!
> Adam reminded me about it, as promised, via email. Which was sweet of him, bless him, but I’m not sure I have it in me to respond. I’m too disappointed — and, yes, angry — over his Second Departure.


Your evening with your friend sounds perfect. So happy you got some 'you' time. 

Regarding Adam I am just very confused and still don't understand what is going on? Should we be worried about Adam ( is there something going on behind the scenes which instigated that post?)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to the early birds and those that should be in bed but aren't.
> 
> It is fascinating watching film crews at work!
> 
> Happy Eid to those who celebrate from me too
> 
> I am annoyed too, but not entirely surprised. He once told me he was cross with John for just disappearing "I thought he was my friend"... and yet he does the same to us at regular intervals. There is no point wasting energy being annoyed with him. If he doesn't want to be here then that's his choice. We are more than capable of organising the Christmas Cards and TORTOISE without him if necessary; it needs to be drawn by the end of September; I'd suggest we warn him first though! Jacques might have to do the draw in place of Tidgy
> 
> None of us is perfect and Adam has his own imperfections and demons too. The manner in which he walked out was at best bizarre, but we can't see what is going on in his head; I'm not sure he can either.


A Happy Eid from me too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Ed, you are doing the right thing and you do know you are.
> 
> None of us wants to get to the stage where we have to make decisions for our parents. It's a role reversal that is probably harder for our parents than it is for us. Having your child decide what's best for you, especially when your mind doesn't see how incapable you have become, must be very hard. My 'cousin' (she is actually my godmother's daughter, but the lack of a blood tie makes no odds) has this problem with my godmother. Her mum has dementia and it is probably more cruel to my cousin than my godmother who really cannot see why she cannot live alone or why my cousin has control of everything. Not that she recognises my cousin half the time; my godmother definitely doesn't recognise me now


So so sad. But this is life and something that cannot be ignored. You can only do the best that you can.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning all. Up and out early for some water time. Cool and clear, but a bit windy. Good thing is full sun and no humidity.... so, off soon for the day. Ciao....and have a great day alles.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning all. Up and out early for some water time. Cool and clear, but a bit windy. Good thing is full sun and no humidity.... so, off soon for the day. Ciao....and have a great day alles.


Good Morning Mark.
Have fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I had a tapas night with a friend last night, the first night out in forever. It was great!
> If anyone has watched the Danish post-apocalyptic series “Rain”, the second season is being filmed now in front of our cathedral. Husband and I didn’t finish the first season because we’re quite spoiled by good series, so this filming, albeit interesting as a process, is more relevant for the road blocks it’s creating.
> Happy Eid to everyone who celebrates!
> Adam reminded me about it, as promised, via email. Which was sweet of him, bless him, but I’m not sure I have it in me to respond. I’m too disappointed — and, yes, angry — over his Second Departure.


Good morning Lena, glad you enjoyed your night out.
Did Adam say why he felt he doesn't belong here anymore?
I'm just baffled by it
I was one of the last to speak to him before he went and I've re - read my last few posts to him but I don't think there was anything in them that could have upset him.
Maybe he'll be back once he's cooled off.


----------



## CarolM

Hmm i started writing a post then had to do something and then lost it. 
So lets try again. Good Morning Everyone.
I hope you all are having a fantastic Thursday. My week has been very busy which is a good thing as i hate being bored and having to twiddle my thumbs.
The Torts are all doing well and growing big. Our weather has been very cold in the mornings and evenings this week. But hey it is supposed to still be winter. Spring is only supposed to come in September. So I suppose that winter is just trying to hold on just a little bit longer. 
Anyway not much else to report for now. So not chat later everyone. And have a fantastic Thursday almost Friday which means that weekend is almost here day.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Can’t speak for dogs much, but I’m pawsitive cats can train us too!



Dogs have owners - cats (and torts) have staff!
Cats have purrfect lives!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> We don't get it anymore. I have searched high and low for it here. For some reason they have decided to take it off the market - at least in Cape Town anyway.


Have you tried ordering from a catalogue?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning all. Up and out early for some water time. Cool and clear, but a bit windy. Good thing is full sun and no humidity.... so, off soon for the day. Ciao....and have a great day alles.


Very jealous - have a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hmm i started writing a post then had to do something and then lost it.
> So lets try again. Good Morning Everyone.
> I hope you all are having a fantastic Thursday. My week has been very busy which is a good thing as i hate being bored and having to twiddle my thumbs.
> The Torts are all doing well and growing big. Our weather has been very cold in the mornings and evenings this week. But hey it is supposed to still be winter. Spring is only supposed to come in September. So I suppose that winter is just trying to hold on just a little bit longer.
> Anyway not much else to report for now. So not chat later everyone. And have a fantastic Thursday almost Friday which means that weekend is almost here day.[emoji6]


Good morning Carol.
Hope you have a good day and are busy enough for work time to pass quickly!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
The temps have dropped here but it's bright and sunny.
It's beginning to feel, as well as look, like Autumn - my favourite season!
It's a bank holiday in the UK on Monday so most people will have a nice long weekend.
I can't believe I only have a week of my holiday left.
It gets harder to go back every year!
It's my niece's birthday today so off to deliver her card and pressie.
Have a good day everyone and not see you later.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> The BIG babies wanted to say Hello!!
> 
> View attachment 249005


This picture is so cute Heather. You are good looking and your big babies are too and soooo curious. I love you all !
The picture shows how much your horses trust you. Otherwise they would not take their heads into the car. And I bet they are always begging for treats. Lovely horses.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> I had a tapas night with a friend last night, the first night out in forever. It was great!
> If anyone has watched the Danish post-apocalyptic series “Rain”, the second season is being filmed now in front of our cathedral. Husband and I didn’t finish the first season because we’re quite spoiled by good series, so this filming, albeit interesting as a process, is more relevant for the road blocks it’s creating.
> Happy Eid to everyone who celebrates!
> Adam reminded me about it, as promised, via email. Which was sweet of him, bless him, but I’m not sure I have it in me to respond. I’m too disappointed — and, yes, angry — over his Second Departure.


I can understand you well Lena. Somehow I missed what has upsetted Adam so much that he left us. I only know it was about John. I`ve tried to reread the posts but I cannot find them. Can you explain me what has happened ? Maybe by pm ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello my lovely roommates. I hope you all have a nice Thursday. Weekend is near !
Today is another warm and sunny day in Germany. I love this summer !
Torts are outside again as many times before. They are collecting UVB for the long German winter.


----------



## Bee62

and a little video. EAT; EAT EAT; EAT ......


----------



## Bee62

and eat MORE; MORE; MORE........


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Citronella candles for light and cheese salad for dinner accompanied by a bottle of wine with a sound and light show for entertainment. It was a very pleasant evening actually [/QUOTE
> 
> All of my favorite things! I’m Jealous!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Haven’t had much time and I think I just caught up on the posts... 
Lena, good luck with school.
Linda, I love your pics and be safe in your travels.
Carol, we are overdue to see Kang & Rue
Mark, same as Linda.. lol
Ed, my heart goes out to you. Only you knows what’s right for you and don’t doubt yourself due to other opinions.
Sabine, thanks for the compliment and luv those pics!!!
Lyn, good morning! Your a good mind reader & we think alike hope your neighbors are being have!!

I’m sure I’m skipping something but I’m working in between my TFO time

Read more later


----------



## Billna the 2

Hmmmmm yay!!


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Hmmmmm yay!!


Hello and welcome !


----------



## Billna the 2

Somebody ask me why do I want to keep and raise tortoises and I just said because I like them lol


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Somebody ask me why do I want to keep and raise tortoises and I just said because I like them lol


That is a very good answer and often the beginning of a life long lasting love to tortoises.
Do you own already tortoises ? Welcome again to our big tort loving "family" here on TFO.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> That is a very good answer and often the beginning of a life long lasting love to tortoises.
> Do you own already tortoises ? Welcome again to our big tort loving "family" here on TFO.


Yep[emoji4] little Jimmy and the other one, I need a name for it lol


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Yep[emoji4] little Jimmy and the other one, I need a name for it lol
> View attachment 249106
> View attachment 249107
> View attachment 249108


Congrats ! Your babies are cute.
Have you already read here on the forum how to keep them right ? In these threads I`ve linked you you`ll get the newest informations how to keep these tortoises healthy. Forget all what others may have told you and read here and then come back with every questions you have.
I am glad to have found this forum. My sulcatas had been as young as yours when I got them and now they are 2 years old and growing like weeds being very healthy. Please read this informations:
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-diet-sheet.64290/
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Your evening with your friend sounds perfect. So happy you got some 'you' time.
> 
> Regarding Adam I am just very confused and still don't understand what is going on? Should we be worried about Adam ( is there something going on behind the scenes which instigated that post?)


It's hard to not try to second guess his reasons. My first thought was that he felt more comfortable on the fossil forum. Has anyone had any private communication with him?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's hard to not try to second guess his reasons. My first thought was that he felt more comfortable on the fossil forum. Has anyone had any private communication with him?


I`ve e-mailed him today, waiting for his answer.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning to the early birds and those that should be in bed but aren't.
> 
> It is fascinating watching film crews at work!
> 
> Happy Eid to those who celebrate from me too
> 
> I am annoyed too, but not entirely surprised. He once told me he was cross with John for just disappearing "I thought he was my friend"... and yet he does the same to us at regular intervals. There is no point wasting energy being annoyed with him. If he doesn't want to be here then that's his choice. We are more than capable of organising the Christmas Cards and TORTOISE without him if necessary; it needs to be drawn by the end of September; I'd suggest we warn him first though! Jacques might have to do the draw in place of Tidgy
> 
> None of us is perfect and Adam has his own imperfections and demons too. The manner in which he walked out was at best bizarre, but we can't see what is going on in his head; I'm not sure he can either.



Actually, ELSA has already volunteered to help with the drawings for TORTOISE! [emoji2]
Since Jacques lives in our house and Elsa mostly lives outside, Jacques tends to get more attention. [emoji853]

I’m glad Elsa wants to get involved, so unless someone else’s tort is really eager to do it, I would like to offer Elsa’s assistance! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Actually, ELSA has already volunteered to help with the drawings for TORTOISE! [emoji2]
> Since Jacques lives in our house and Elsa mostly lives outside, Jacques tends to get more attention. [emoji853]
> 
> I’m glad Elsa wants to get involved, so unless someone else’s tort is really eager to do it, I would like to offer Elsa’s assistance! [emoji2][emoji173]️


Perfect! She is a former calendar girl and would be wholly appropriate


----------



## ZEROPILOT

School shooting?
NOT HARDLY!
This morning, a John Deere recreational vehicle came in. Water pump locked up and hole in the radiator. Obviously driven for an extended period while overheating.
The operator said that he thinks someone shot a hole in the grille.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Further inspection shows red paint.
I know that he knows what he crashed into.
It was when the steam and horrible noise happened.....
I'm not going to miss some of this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've written the repair order as OPERATOR NEGLECT and VANDALISM.
Yes. In caps.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Congrats ! Your babies are cute.
> Have you already read here on the forum how to keep them right ? In these threads I`ve linked you you`ll get the newest informations how to keep these tortoises healthy. Forget all what others may have told you and read here and then come back with every questions you have.
> I am glad to have found this forum. My sulcatas had been as young as yours when I got them and now they are 2 years old and growing like weeds being very healthy. Please read this informations:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-diet-sheet.64290/
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


Ok I'll do so, thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Lena, glad you enjoyed your night out.
> Did Adam say why he felt he doesn't belong here anymore?
> I'm just baffled by it
> I was one of the last to speak to him before he went and I've re - read my last few posts to him but I don't think there was anything in them that could have upset him.
> Maybe he'll be back once he's cooled off.





Bee62 said:


> I can understand you well Lena. Somehow I missed what has upsetted Adam so much that he left us. I only know it was about John. I`ve tried to reread the posts but I cannot find them. Can you explain me what has happened ? Maybe by pm ?



Adam didn’t mention anything, and I’m not going to ask. I have my theories but they’re just that and I’ll keep them to myself. I just had to tell my friends how upsetting and annoying this was. Because if I didn’t share, it would keep running through my mind. I’m cool now. [emoji173]️
Will be catching up on the rest of the posts tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings allllllll just back from a great day on the water. Three of us paddled about 16 miles, give or take...

We started early.





And headed East North East as the Sun Rose


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Gillian sleep well and I hope it is cool enough for your walk soon.


Hi Lyn, Lola and everybody else at CDR.

No walks, there's been a rise in temperature and it is expected to reach 34 degrees C tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi There.
> But I will say Good Morning instead.


Now it's time to say: "good evening." It's 10.20pm here in Jordan.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Dogs have owners - cats (and torts) have staff!
> Cats have purrfect lives!


Good one, Lyn...."staff!"


----------



## Gillian M

Billna64 said:


> Somebody ask me why do I want to keep and raise tortoises and I just said because I like them lol


Hi. I was asked the same question, and my answer was the same as yours.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera


----------



## Billna the 2

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. I was asked the same question, and my answer was the same as yours.


Lol that's something[emoji16] It makes use turtle/tortoise keeps look alot special if you know what I mean[emoji6]


----------



## Gillian M

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera
> View attachment 249139



Hi. Oh how cute Murphy is! God bless.

What is wrong with your dad? if I may ask. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Gillian M

Billna64 said:


> Lol that's something[emoji16] It makes use turtle/tortoise keeps look alot special if you know what I mean[emoji6]


Oh yes I do know what you mean.

When I take Oli out for a "walk" you should see the way people crowd around us, particularly children. Here in the Middle East VERY FEW are those who have pets.This is mainly due to the fact that buying a pet and keeping it costs a real lot. This, only the filthy rich can afford, here. Moreover they buy dogs only so as to guard their villas luxurious cars and property. In this case the dog is not a pet any more.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> School shooting?
> NOT HARDLY!
> This morning, a John Deere recreational vehicle came in. Water pump locked up and hole in the radiator. Obviously driven for an extended period while overheating.
> The operator said that he thinks someone shot a hole in the grille.


Erk! That doesn't sound good!





ZEROPILOT said:


> I've written the repair order as OPERATOR NEGLECT and VANDALISM.
> Yes. In caps.



Ah... Explanation supplied [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings allllllll just back from a great day on the water. Three of us paddled about 16 miles, give or take...
> 
> We started early.
> 
> View attachment 249137
> 
> 
> 
> And headed East North East as the Sun Rose
> 
> View attachment 249138


Exceptional photos again Mark


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Oh how cute Murphy is! God bless.
> 
> What is wrong with your dad? if I may ask. Hope it's nothing serious.


He suffered a serious of small strokes and now he's having a hard time getting up,walking, etc by himself. He's made a little progress so far though.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera
> View attachment 249139


Hello ther! Murphy is doing a very good pose for the camera there!


----------



## Gillian M

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He suffered a serious of small strokes and now he's having a hard time getting up,walking, etc by himself. He's made a little progress so far though.


Oh goodness me! Terribly sorry to hear that.

And wishing your dad a speedy recovery.


----------



## Billna the 2

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes I do know what you mean.
> 
> When I take Oli out for a "walk" you should see the way people crowd around us, particularly children. Here in the Middle East VERY FEW are those who have pets.This is mainly due to the fact that buying a pet and keeping it costs a real lot. This, only the filthy rich can afford, here. Moreover they buy dogs only so as to guard their villas luxurious cars and property. In this case the dog is not a pet any more.


I agree with you [emoji817] gotta love Tortoises [emoji119]


----------



## Gillian M

Billna64 said:


> I agree with you [emoji817] gotta love Tortoises [emoji119]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh goodness me! Terribly sorry to hear that.
> 
> And wishing your dad a speedy recovery.


Thank you


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He suffered a serious of small strokes and now he's having a hard time getting up,walking, etc by himself. He's made a little progress so far though.



It sounds like progress is frustratingly slow


----------



## Moozillion

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera
> View attachment 249139


HAHAHA! Murphy looks like a character!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Exceptional photos again Mark



Thanks..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did you all see this!

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/four...e-in-devon-11480350?__twitter_impression=true

Three 11-year-old tortoises - Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise - were stolen along with a 24-year-old male tortoise called Jeffery.

They were taken on the night of Wednesday 22 August after thieves are believed to have gained entry into a shed at the rear entrance of Kingston Maurward College, near Dorchester.


----------



## Bambam1989

Billna64 said:


> Lol that's something[emoji16] It makes use turtle/tortoise keeps look alot special if you know what I mean[emoji6]


Hello and welcome!
When my husband asked me why I wanted a tort so bad, my response to him was "I want to have my own dinosaur that will out-live me."


----------



## Billna the 2

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello and welcome!
> When my husband asked me why I wanted a tort so bad, my response to him was "I want to have my own dinosaur that will out-live me."


Wow that's a good answer [emoji16]I should have thought about that lol


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello and welcome!
> When my husband asked me why I wanted a tort so bad, my response to him was "I want to have my own dinosaur that will out-live me."


That makes sense, particularly for very emotional people.


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all see this!
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/amp/four...e-in-devon-11480350?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Three 11-year-old tortoises - Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise - were stolen along with a 24-year-old male tortoise called Jeffery.
> 
> They were taken on the night of Wednesday 22 August after thieves are believed to have gained entry into a shed at the rear entrance of Kingston Maurward College, near Dorchester.


So sad.


----------



## Bambam1989

Billna64 said:


> Wow that's a good answer [emoji16]I should have thought about that lol


Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160


Very cute tortoise


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> That makes sense, particularly for very emotional people.


[emoji57] I'm an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160


Oh how cute! God bless.

Love his/her colour.

How did you choose his/her name? if I may ask.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji57] I'm an emotional rollercoaster.


Luckily enough, I am not at all an emotional person. I believe it can be tiring. (Pleas don't take my words personal).


----------



## Maro2Bear

And after a good three plus hours, we stopped for some snacks, drinks and leg stretching. 

*Not a Bad Beach for a Stop


*


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> And after a good three plus hours, we stopped for some snacks, drinks and leg stretching.
> 
> *Not a Bad Beach for a Stop
> 
> View attachment 249162
> *
> 
> View attachment 249163
> 
> 
> View attachment 249164


Lovely views.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh how cute! God bless.
> 
> Love his/her colour.
> 
> How did you choose his/her name? if I may ask.


When we lived in Texas my husband had an old massive tractor for cutting and hay bailing. He called it his "big ole Clunker". 
When I was trying to think of names for my tort, I wanted a name that was different but made me think of power and strength.. his tractor came to mind.
Now, when Clunker gets big, I can say I have my own big ole Clunker for cutting hay- I just don't think anybody is going to want the "bales" that come out the other end!


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> Luckily enough, I am not at all an emotional person. I believe it can be tiring. (Pleas don't take my words personal).


When I was a kid I kept everything bottled up. My experiences as I have grown taught me that I should just let my feelings out as they come. Otherwise I am like a bottle of soda being shaken, and eventually that top is going to blow (like my nickname suggests).
Don't feel like you have to be cautious with your words. I like it when people speak their minds, I speak mine! I'm also very hard to offend (probably due to being an artist and having my work criticized, I just look at in a constructive way)


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> And after a good three plus hours, we stopped for some snacks, drinks and leg stretching.
> 
> *Not a Bad Beach for a Stop
> 
> View attachment 249162
> *
> 
> View attachment 249163
> 
> 
> View attachment 249164


That looks relaxing


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> When I was a kid I kept everything bottled up. My experiences as I have grown taught me that I should just let my feelings out as they come. Otherwise I am like a bottle of soda being shaken, and eventually that top is going to blow (like my nickname suggests).
> Don't feel like you have to be cautious with your words. I like it when people speak their minds, I speak mine! I'm also very hard to offend (probably due to being an artist and having my work criticized, I just look at in a constructive way)


I do see your point for which I thank you. However, I am *extremely* cautious with my words. In other words: I "*think before I talk."* I don't like to hurt anyone, so as not to get hurt. Know what I mean?


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> I do see your point for which I thank you. However, I am *extremely* cautious with my words. In other words: I "*think before I talk."* I don't like to hurt anyone, so as not to get hurt. Know what I mean?


Yep totally. Plus side of typing your sentences, you get to proof read what you say[emoji6]


----------



## Billna the 2

[emoji16]


----------



## Gillian M

Goodnight and sweet dreams to every at CDR.


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160


GREAT photos!!!!! 
Any of those would be great for the calendar competition !!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> GREAT photos!!!!!
> Any of those would be great for the calendar competition !!!!!


I have so many photos that I have no idea how I'm going to decide which one to submit for the contest.[emoji28]


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, Roomies! Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> 
> 
> Your killin me Brandy!!! That’s an overload of adorable!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams to every at CDR.



Good night Gillian!


----------



## Billna the 2

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Roomies! Not see you all tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 249208


Hehehe yeah good [emoji561]


----------



## Jemzfarm

Thank you everyone for the lovely warm and slightly strange welcome !!! 

It’s 3am here and I’m having a good giggle at some of your replies! Which is very much needed right now!!

Thank you to @EllieMay @JoesMum @Bee62 @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM @Lyn W 

The holiday house sounds amazing Linda! I have lovely fine views of a clinical blue wall and the end of a hospital bed haha!! Although on a positive note I do love the electric beds...can get comfy...ish with the push of a button (not the best mattresses but hey you can’t have everything can you, especially when you’re also being provided with 3 meals a day)

So I guess I will pulling up and armadillo!!! 
X


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all see this!
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/amp/four...e-in-devon-11480350?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Three 11-year-old tortoises - Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise - were stolen along with a 24-year-old male tortoise called Jeffery.
> 
> They were taken on the night of Wednesday 22 August after thieves are believed to have gained entry into a shed at the rear entrance of Kingston Maurward College, near Dorchester.


Yes, I saw it on the BBC... except the BBC says 4 Sulcatas were stolen, not 3. I am guessing that whoever stole them thinks they're far more valuable than they actually are.  

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-dorset-45287472


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160


Beautiful pictures. There are some worthy of the TFO calendar there


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> GREAT photos!!!!!
> Any of those would be great for the calendar competition !!!!!


Snap!


----------



## JoesMum

Jemzfarm said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely warm and slightly strange welcome !!!
> 
> It’s 3am here and I’m having a good giggle at some of your replies! Which is very much needed right now!!
> 
> Thank you to @EllieMay @JoesMum @Bee62 @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM @Lyn W
> 
> The holiday house sounds amazing Linda! I have lovely fine views of a clinical blue wall and the end of a hospital bed haha!! Although on a positive note I do love the electric beds...can get comfy...ish with the push of a button (not the best mattresses but hey you can’t have everything can you, especially when you’re also being provided with 3 meals a day)
> 
> So I guess I will pulling up and armadillo!!!
> X


From your thread, I saw that you are in for a long spell  The upside is that you have plenty of guilt-free time to spend in the CDR  I do hope you aren't in too much pain


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We have been having a wonderful relaxing time here just pottering about enjoying the sun, cheese, wine and locality. Today we are heading back in the direction of the Cevennes and will probably ride a steam train


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> How did it go?



The school meeting was fine. We have a surprisingly cohesive class. It will be difficult to move.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Why? Unless some kind of monster comes out during snow time?



Once again, the truth is out there...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> The temps have dropped here but it's bright and sunny.
> It's beginning to feel, as well as look, like Autumn - my favourite season!
> It's a bank holiday in the UK on Monday so most people will have a nice long weekend.
> I can't believe I only have a week of my holiday left.
> It gets harder to go back every year!
> It's my niece's birthday today so off to deliver her card and pressie.
> Have a good day everyone and not see you later.



Hope your niece had a lovely birthday!
One week left? Spoil yourself.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates. I hope you all have a nice Thursday. Weekend is near !
> Today is another warm and sunny day in Germany. I love this summer !
> Torts are outside again as many times before. They are collecting UVB for the long German winter.
> View attachment 249100
> 
> 
> View attachment 249101
> 
> 
> View attachment 249102



Nice selfies, Sabine! [emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> and a little video. EAT; EAT EAT; EAT ......



The big one is a bit naughty!


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> Hmmmmm yay!!



Was that a response to almost stepping on a hedgehog in the dark but avoiding it at the last moment?  
Welcome to the CDR! Pull up an armadillo, and the One-Legged Pirate will be over shortly with your beverage of choice. Prod one of the jellyfish if you need a bit more light, and try not to step on a hedgehog — but you know that already.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Actually, ELSA has already volunteered to help with the drawings for TORTOISE! [emoji2]
> Since Jacques lives in our house and Elsa mostly lives outside, Jacques tends to get more attention. [emoji853]
> 
> I’m glad Elsa wants to get involved, so unless someone else’s tort is really eager to do it, I would like to offer Elsa’s assistance! [emoji2][emoji173]️



Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy! Thank you, gorgeous Elsa, for stepping in! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've written the repair order as OPERATOR NEGLECT and VANDALISM.
> Yes. In caps.



Crazy. Who’d do such a thing?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings allllllll just back from a great day on the water. Three of us paddled about 16 miles, give or take...
> 
> We started early.
> 
> View attachment 249137
> 
> 
> 
> And headed East North East as the Sun Rose
> 
> View attachment 249138



Beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera
> View attachment 249139



Love that smile! Glad you were able to stop by, Todd, formerly known as Your Majesty.  Sorry about your dad. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all see this!
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/amp/four...e-in-devon-11480350?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Three 11-year-old tortoises - Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise - were stolen along with a 24-year-old male tortoise called Jeffery.
> 
> They were taken on the night of Wednesday 22 August after thieves are believed to have gained entry into a shed at the rear entrance of Kingston Maurward College, near Dorchester.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160



Beautiful! More material for the TFO Calendar.  I especially love the first one.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> When we lived in Texas my husband had an old massive tractor for cutting and hay bailing. He called it his "big ole Clunker".
> When I was trying to think of names for my tort, I wanted a name that was different but made me think of power and strength.. his tractor came to mind.
> Now, when Clunker gets big, I can say I have my own big ole Clunker for cutting hay- I just don't think anybody is going to want the "bales" that come out the other end!



 I hadn’t thought about it. That’s the other side of having a big boy like that.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Roomies! Not see you all tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 249208



Good night, Bea! Thanks fur that cute pic! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We have been having a wonderful relaxing time here just pottering about enjoying the sun, cheese, wine and locality. Today we are heading back in the direction of the Cevennes and will probably ride a steam train



It does sound like the perfect holiday! And the idea with the steam train — just engine-ous!


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Heading to Favorite Secluded Beach* (yesterday morning)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Erk! That doesn't sound good!
> 
> 
> Nobody ever wants to admit that they did anything wrong.
> But getting shot is a new one.
> 
> 
> Ah... Explanation supplied [emoji849]


----------



## Billna the 2

Kristoff said:


> Was that a response to almost stepping on a hedgehog in the dark but avoiding it at the last moment?
> Welcome to the CDR! Pull up an armadillo, and the One-Legged Pirate will be over shortly with your beverage of choice. Prod one of the jellyfish if you need a bit more light, and try not to step on a hedgehog — but you know that already.


Hehehe lol [emoji16] I'll order to root beers lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those interested in those Osage Oranges spotted on my list trip report.....i took a few more better pix and picked a few to cut into.

*First - “Oranges” on Their Trees*


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Further inspection shows red paint.
> I know that he knows what he crashed into.
> It was when the steam and horrible noise happened.....
> I'm not going to miss some of this.


Ooops! Silly driver trying to pull the wool over your eyes.
Not much gets past you, Ed!
I think they'll miss your eagle eye and the thorough job you do.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera
> View attachment 249139


What a lovely little face Murphy has!
Hope things improve for you and your Dad soon Todd.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all see this!
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/amp/four...e-in-devon-11480350?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Three 11-year-old tortoises - Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise - were stolen along with a 24-year-old male tortoise called Jeffery.
> 
> They were taken on the night of Wednesday 22 August after thieves are believed to have gained entry into a shed at the rear entrance of Kingston Maurward College, near Dorchester.


How awful for the owners .
I bet they are so upset.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160


Gorgeous Clunker!
They are great photos,
Love the pic with his tongue sticking out.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Roomies! Not see you all tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 249208


Hope you slept well Bea!


----------



## Billna the 2

Lyn W said:


> How awful for the owners .
> I bet they are so upset.


Oh nooo[emoji37]


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams to every at CDR.


Hope you slept well too, Gillian.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And after a good three plus hours, we stopped for some snacks, drinks and leg stretching.
> 
> *Not a Bad Beach for a Stop
> 
> View attachment 249162
> *
> 
> View attachment 249163
> 
> 
> View attachment 249164


.....it will do I suppose....
Wish I was there!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We have been having a wonderful relaxing time here just pottering about enjoying the sun, cheese, wine and locality. Today we are heading back in the direction of the Cevennes and will probably ride a steam train


They have a steam rain? 
You must have been chuffed to discover that!
Have a lovely day, Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon CDRers.
Hope everyone's Friday is going well so far.
Not great weather here today - blustery and showery with temps down to single figures at night now, but no complaints from me.
I love to see the green returning after the dry, yellow fields and fire blackened hills we've had all summer. 
Will be back later after I've caught up with some chores.
TTFN


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Bea! Thanks fur that cute pic! [emoji173]️



I saw that![emoji6]


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hope you slept well too, Gillian.


Good afternoon Ly and Lola. Hope you are both fine.

Slept well last night, hope you did as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Jemzfarm said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely warm and slightly strange welcome !!!
> 
> It’s 3am here and I’m having a good giggle at some of your replies! Which is very much needed right now!!
> 
> Thank you to @EllieMay @JoesMum @Bee62 @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM @Lyn W
> 
> The holiday house sounds amazing Linda! I have lovely fine views of a clinical blue wall and the end of a hospital bed haha!! Although on a positive note I do love the electric beds...can get comfy...ish with the push of a button (not the best mattresses but hey you can’t have everything can you, especially when you’re also being provided with 3 meals a day)
> 
> So I guess I will pulling up and armadillo!!!
> X


Hi there and welcome abroad.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> I have so many photos that I have no idea how I'm going to decide which one to submit for the contest.[emoji28]


Who's your cutie making faces at?  Hope it's not me or Oli.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Gorgeous Clunker!
> They are great photos,
> Love the pic with his tongue sticking out.


I could probably fill up a dozen calendars with his "tongue" pics alone... I seriously take to many pictures.


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian Moore said:


> Who's your cutie making faces at?  Hope it's not me or Oli.


Probably the beetle that keeps trying to "snuggle" with him in his outdoor hide. Went to pick Clunker up and the darn bug ran up my arm yesterday. Such an unpleasant sensation.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Probably the beetle that keeps trying to "snuggle" with him in his outdoor hide. Went to pick Clunker up and the darn bug ran up my arm yesterday. Such an unpleasant sensation.



Yikes!


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I could probably fill up a dozen calendars with his "tongue" pics alone... I seriously take to many pictures.
> View attachment 249297
> View attachment 249299



He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday All

Went back out on the water again this morning - the weather just tooooo nice to not get out! Cool mornings (62), no humidity, no winds or thunderstorms and bright sunny skies.

Wifey and I paddled over to the area I was yesterday, hoping to enjoy calm waters and warm beaches and some wild life too.
We were lucky and spotted a few American Bald Eagles...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I could probably fill up a dozen calendars with his "tongue" pics alone... I seriously take to many pictures.
> View attachment 249297
> View attachment 249299



Great looking carapace there...has a nice flare developing.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Probably the beetle that keeps trying to "snuggle" with him in his outdoor hide. Went to pick Clunker up and the darn bug ran up my arm yesterday. Such an unpleasant sensation.



Sometimes I would pick up Joe and find my finger on a slug. It makes me squirm just thinking about it!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Went back out on the water again this morning - the weather just tooooo nice to not get out! Cool mornings (62), no humidity, no winds or thunderstorms and bright sunny skies.
> 
> Wifey and I paddled over to the area I was yesterday, hoping to enjoy calm waters and warm beaches and some wild life too.
> We were lucky and spotted a few American Bald Eagles...
> 
> View attachment 249302
> View attachment 249303



So jealous! I wish my back and shoulder would let me get back out in a kayak.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Sometimes I would pick up Joe and find my finger on a slug. It makes me squirm just thing about it!



[emoji33]EEEEK!!! I don’t mind handling a lot of things, but slugs are just TOO yucky!


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33]EEEEK!!! I don’t mind handling a lot of things, but slugs are just TOO yucky!


Agreed, they make me think of a slithering dog turd.


----------



## JoesMum

Had a brilliant day today. The steam train runs from Anduze to St Jean du Gard at the base of the Cevennes mountains with a stop at the Bambouseraie (Bamboo park?) on the way. 

Postcards from/of the train first


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Had a brilliant day today. The steam train runs from Anduze to St Jean du Gard at the base of the Cevennes mountains with a stop at the Bambouseraie (Bamboo park?) on the way.
> 
> Postcards from/of the train first
> View attachment 249308
> 
> View attachment 249309
> 
> View attachment 249310
> 
> View attachment 249311
> 
> View attachment 249312



Nice!


----------



## JoesMum

And the Bambouseraie which is a large park/garden where youcan wander in the Bamboo forest with Chinese and Japanese inspired gardens dotted throughout. It was very peaceful and the bamboo forest was beautifully cool


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Went back out on the water again this morning - the weather just tooooo nice to not get out! Cool mornings (62), no humidity, no winds or thunderstorms and bright sunny skies.
> 
> Wifey and I paddled over to the area I was yesterday, hoping to enjoy calm waters and warm beaches and some wild life too.
> We were lucky and spotted a few American Bald Eagles...
> 
> View attachment 249302
> View attachment 249303



So cool!!


----------



## JoesMum

And tomorrow Son arrives to join us  He has drowned getting to his overnight airport hotel in Luton as he was caught by a storm, but he’ll soon dry out here!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Sometimes I would pick up Joe and find my finger on a slug. It makes me squirm just thinking about it!



That is so gross!! I hate that!!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> And the Bambouseraie which is a large park/garden where youcan wander in the Bamboo forest with Chinese and Japanese inspired gardens dotted throughout. It was very peaceful and the bamboo forest was beautifully cool
> 
> View attachment 249313
> 
> View attachment 249314
> 
> View attachment 249315
> 
> View attachment 249316
> 
> View attachment 249317



That is so cool!! I love bamboo!!


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> School shooting?
> NOT HARDLY!
> This morning, a John Deere recreational vehicle came in. Water pump locked up and hole in the radiator. Obviously driven for an extended period while overheating.
> The operator said that he thinks someone shot a hole in the grille.


Who shoot old tractors ? That should be punished very hard !
Have you fixed it ? I am sure you have.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings allllllll just back from a great day on the water. Three of us paddled about 16 miles, give or take...
> 
> We started early.
> 
> View attachment 249137
> 
> 
> 
> And headed East North East as the Sun Rose
> 
> View attachment 249138


It must be beautiful to be on the water when the sun rises.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera
> View attachment 249139


Hi Murphy, Hi Todd ! Hope you are all fine.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all see this!
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/amp/four...e-in-devon-11480350?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Three 11-year-old tortoises - Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise - were stolen along with a 24-year-old male tortoise called Jeffery.
> 
> They were taken on the night of Wednesday 22 August after thieves are believed to have gained entry into a shed at the rear entrance of Kingston Maurward College, near Dorchester.


That is sad. I hope the police can find the tortoises and the thiefs !


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160


Seek and hide ?
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, what a big mouth. I am glad that I am no dandelion !
Clunker is cute and good looking ! Waht a perfect smooth shell.
Good job done ClunkersMom !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And after a good three plus hours, we stopped for some snacks, drinks and leg stretching.
> 
> *Not a Bad Beach for a Stop
> 
> View attachment 249162
> *
> 
> View attachment 249163
> 
> 
> View attachment 249164


Oh Mark you make me sad with all these pics of beautiful sandy beaches and water. The summer is the best however and I can`t go swimming because of the wounds on my leg. And then you show me these wonderful pics.
That is cruel.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> When we lived in Texas my husband had an old massive tractor for cutting and hay bailing. He called it his "big ole Clunker".
> When I was trying to think of names for my tort, I wanted a name that was different but made me think of power and strength.. his tractor came to mind.
> Now, when Clunker gets big, I can say I have my own big ole Clunker for cutting hay- I just don't think anybody is going to want the "bales" that come out the other end!


That is a cool way to find a name for a tortoise. Clunker is a good name for a big tort.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nice selfies, Sabine! [emoji173]️[emoji23]


Shade selfies ! Yeah !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> The big one is a bit naughty!


The big one is a male I guess....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've ordered all of the parts. They should arrive a few days after I've retired.


Bee62 said:


> Who shoot old tractors ? That should be punished very hard !
> Have you fixed it ? I am sure


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Had a brilliant day today. The steam train runs from Anduze to St Jean du Gard at the base of the Cevennes mountains with a stop at the Bambouseraie (Bamboo park?) on the way.
> 
> Postcards from/of the train first
> View attachment 249308
> 
> View attachment 249309
> 
> View attachment 249310
> 
> View attachment 249311
> 
> View attachment 249312


Beautiful postcards as ever.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And the Bambouseraie which is a large park/garden where youcan wander in the Bamboo forest with Chinese and Japanese inspired gardens dotted throughout. It was very peaceful and the bamboo forest was beautifully cool
> 
> View attachment 249313
> 
> View attachment 249314
> 
> View attachment 249315
> 
> View attachment 249316
> 
> View attachment 249317


Wow, the Bamboo garden is impressive. Thank you for these pics.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've ordered all of the parts. They should arrive a few days after I've retired.


Then you have to come back to finish your work on the John Deere.Hello Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Then you have to come back to finish your work on the John Deere.Hello Ed.


Hello, Sabine.
See how boring my life has gotten?
Complaining about a damaged vehicle I'm payed to repair.....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Sabine.
> See how boring my life has gotten?
> Complaining about a damaged vehicle I'm payed to repair.....


I don`t believe that your life is boring. With torts, fish, a dog, family and old cars life can never be boring.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Had a brilliant day today. The steam train runs from Anduze to St Jean du Gard at the base of the Cevennes mountains with a stop at the Bambouseraie (Bamboo park?) on the way.
> 
> Postcards from/of the train first
> View attachment 249308
> 
> View attachment 249309
> 
> View attachment 249310
> 
> View attachment 249311
> 
> View attachment 249312


Lovely scenery from the train.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And the Bambouseraie which is a large park/garden where youcan wander in the Bamboo forest with Chinese and Japanese inspired gardens dotted throughout. It was very peaceful and the bamboo forest was beautifully cool
> 
> View attachment 249313
> 
> View attachment 249314
> 
> View attachment 249315
> 
> View attachment 249316
> 
> View attachment 249317


I didn't know bamboo could grow that big!!
Maybe my neighbours will have something to complain about in a few years!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm a bit late popping in tonight, but wanted to catch up with you all before I take myself off to bed. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend, I'm sure it will be gone in the blink of an eye. 
I'll not see you tomorrow.
Take care and Nos Da


----------



## EllieMay

Beautiful pics everyone! I am reading just don’t have time to stay long.. all is well though. Everyone have a wonderful night!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Have you tried ordering from a catalogue?


No actually I haven't.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Carol.
> Hope you have a good day and are busy enough for work time to pass quickly!!


It passed so quickly that I completely skipped friday.[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> The temps have dropped here but it's bright and sunny.
> It's beginning to feel, as well as look, like Autumn - my favourite season!
> It's a bank holiday in the UK on Monday so most people will have a nice long weekend.
> I can't believe I only have a week of my holiday left.
> It gets harder to go back every year!
> It's my niece's birthday today so off to deliver her card and pressie.
> Have a good day everyone and not see you later.


Aawwwww. Shame about only having a week left. Enjoy it.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know bamboo could grow that big!!
> Maybe my neighbours will have something to complain about in a few years!


It spreads easily. If you have planted it alongside their garden, they could well have it taking over! The shop at the Bambouseraie sold special matting for lining the trench where you plant the bamboo to reduce the risk of it spreading


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad has left for the airport in Nimes to collect Son. Daughter and I are about to head for the market to stock up on food


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello my lovely roommates. I hope you all have a nice Thursday. Weekend is near !
> Today is another warm and sunny day in Germany. I love this summer !
> Torts are outside again as many times before. They are collecting UVB for the long German winter.
> View attachment 249100
> 
> 
> View attachment 249101
> 
> 
> View attachment 249102


They are looking gorgeous as always Bee.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and eat MORE; MORE; MORE........


Lol. No wonder you have to keep on doing lettuce runs. Your Torts are Hungry.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Haven’t had much time and I think I just caught up on the posts...
> Lena, good luck with school.
> Linda, I love your pics and be safe in your travels.
> Carol, we are overdue to see Kang & Rue
> Mark, same as Linda.. lol
> Ed, my heart goes out to you. Only you knows what’s right for you and don’t doubt yourself due to other opinions.
> Sabine, thanks for the compliment and luv those pics!!!
> Lyn, good morning! Your a good mind reader & we think alike hope your neighbors are being have!!
> 
> I’m sure I’m skipping something but I’m working in between my TFO time
> 
> Read more later


Lol. That is the perfect catch up post well done.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Gorgeous pictures from Mark and Linda — thank you, guys!
I’m with you all on the question of touching slugs.  But I did eat snails — and enjoyed it. (Jacques would probably give me one disdainful look for my tastes and then turn her butt on me forever [emoji23]) 
Ed, you’re the guy who repairs school (?) property that somebody shot. If your life is boring, what does that make mine?  
Good luck to Heather, Bee, Carol and whoever else with too much work on their hands!
Kiddie birthday today. Russian festival tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## CarolM

Billna64 said:


> Yep[emoji4] little Jimmy and the other one, I need a name for it lol
> View attachment 249106
> View attachment 249107
> View attachment 249108


Oh they are gorgeous. And Welcome to the CDR.
I am sure one of the roommates has already given you the CDR welcome speech but just in case they haven't. Pull up an armadillo and I am sure that Montgomery will be around shortly with a beverage of your choice. Give the snow leopard a rub from me and don't worry she only ears carrots. So if they start disappearing from your corner it is most probably her. Watch out for Silly and Willy Bee62 is very protective over them. Poke a Jellyfish if you need some light and don't step on any hedgehogs you will hurt your feet. 
Do not fall asleep in the CDR as you might just wake up with woolen underwear compliments of the woolspider (if she exists).
And please don't take any nonsense from the one legged pirate otherwise he will become unmanageable again.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's hard to not try to second guess his reasons. My first thought was that he felt more comfortable on the fossil forum. Has anyone had any private communication with him?


No not yet. [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Actually, ELSA has already volunteered to help with the drawings for TORTOISE! [emoji2]
> Since Jacques lives in our house and Elsa mostly lives outside, Jacques tends to get more attention. [emoji853]
> 
> I’m glad Elsa wants to get involved, so unless someone else’s tort is really eager to do it, I would like to offer Elsa’s assistance! [emoji2][emoji173]️


Ooohh. Yay Elsa. So glad you are volunteering. Hip hip hooray.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> School shooting?
> NOT HARDLY!
> This morning, a John Deere recreational vehicle came in. Water pump locked up and hole in the radiator. Obviously driven for an extended period while overheating.
> The operator said that he thinks someone shot a hole in the grille.


Lol. I have no clue what that means.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings allllllll just back from a great day on the water. Three of us paddled about 16 miles, give or take...
> 
> We started early.
> 
> View attachment 249137
> 
> 
> 
> And headed East North East as the Sun Rose
> 
> View attachment 249138


Those are stunning pictures. And you must be up before the crack of dawn. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Now it's time to say: "good evening." It's 10.20pm here in Jordan.


Good Mornoonevening Gillian. I hope it is not so hot today for you.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody how's things going here in this cold dark place? Haven't been on much I've been super busy with everything. Not much progress with my father so it's been kind of tough lately. Hope everythings going well for everyone and their torts are healthy and most importantly Happy! Here is a pic of Murphy smiling for the camera
> View attachment 249139


Nice smile Murphy. Sorry that things are not progressing much with your father, but from my experience Rome wasn't built in a day. It will take time and besides you most probably just can't see the progress yet but it is more than likely there. Hi ya Todd glad you were able to pop in for a little while at least.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes I do know what you mean.
> 
> When I take Oli out for a "walk" you should see the way people crowd around us, particularly children. Here in the Middle East VERY FEW are those who have pets.This is mainly due to the fact that buying a pet and keeping it costs a real lot. This, only the filthy rich can afford, here. Moreover they buy dogs only so as to guard their villas luxurious cars and property. In this case the dog is not a pet any more.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes I do know what you mean.
> 
> When I take Oli out for a "walk" you should see the way people crowd around us, particularly children. Here in the Middle East VERY FEW are those who have pets.This is mainly due to the fact that buying a pet and keeping it costs a real lot. This, only the filthy rich can afford, here. Moreover they buy dogs only so as to guard their villas luxurious cars and property. In this case the dog is not a pet any more.


Does that mean that you are filthy rich?[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all see this!
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/amp/four...e-in-devon-11480350?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Three 11-year-old tortoises - Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise - were stolen along with a 24-year-old male tortoise called Jeffery.
> 
> They were taken on the night of Wednesday 22 August after thieves are believed to have gained entry into a shed at the rear entrance of Kingston Maurward College, near Dorchester.


Collage students prank maybe? And now they are panicking about returning them?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Meet my sulcata, his(or her) name is Clunker. Soon to be 1 year old.
> View attachment 249149
> View attachment 249151
> View attachment 249152
> View attachment 249159
> View attachment 249160


Love love the second pic. You take such gorgeous pics all the time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And after a good three plus hours, we stopped for some snacks, drinks and leg stretching.
> 
> *Not a Bad Beach for a Stop
> 
> View attachment 249162
> *
> 
> View attachment 249163
> 
> 
> View attachment 249164


That is an awesome beach for a stop over.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> When we lived in Texas my husband had an old massive tractor for cutting and hay bailing. He called it his "big ole Clunker".
> When I was trying to think of names for my tort, I wanted a name that was different but made me think of power and strength.. his tractor came to mind.
> Now, when Clunker gets big, I can say I have my own big ole Clunker for cutting hay- I just don't think anybody is going to want the "bales" that come out the other end!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Good night, Roomies! Not see you all tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 249208


Love love love this pic.


----------



## CarolM

Jemzfarm said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely warm and slightly strange welcome !!!
> 
> It’s 3am here and I’m having a good giggle at some of your replies! Which is very much needed right now!!
> 
> Thank you to @EllieMay @JoesMum @Bee62 @Tidgy's Dad @CarolM @Lyn W
> 
> The holiday house sounds amazing Linda! I have lovely fine views of a clinical blue wall and the end of a hospital bed haha!! Although on a positive note I do love the electric beds...can get comfy...ish with the push of a button (not the best mattresses but hey you can’t have everything can you, especially when you’re also being provided with 3 meals a day)
> 
> So I guess I will pulling up and armadillo!!!
> X


Oh no. May I ask why you are in hospital?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The school meeting was fine. We have a surprisingly cohesive class. It will be difficult to move.


Oh dear. That is always the problem. My parents moved towns practically every 5 years when I was growing up.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I hadn’t thought about it. That’s the other side of having a big boy like that.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *Heading to Favorite Secluded Beach* (yesterday morning)
> 
> View attachment 249228


Do you ever take some of your pictures and frame them for your wall. Some of them would look stunning blown up, framed and mounted on a wall.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For those interested in those Osage Oranges spotted on my list trip report.....i took a few more better pix and picked a few to cut into.
> 
> *First - “Oranges” on Their Trees*
> 
> View attachment 249232
> View attachment 249233
> View attachment 249234
> View attachment 249235


Wheres the pic of it cut?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They have a steam rain?
> You must have been chuffed to discover that!
> Have a lovely day, Linda.


Between you and Lena i am always laughing at your punalascious posts.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon CDRers.
> Hope everyone's Friday is going well so far.
> Not great weather here today - blustery and showery with temps down to single figures at night now, but no complaints from me.
> I love to see the green returning after the dry, yellow fields and fire blackened hills we've had all summer.
> Will be back later after I've caught up with some chores.
> TTFN


Good Mornoonevening Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I could probably fill up a dozen calendars with his "tongue" pics alone... I seriously take to many pictures.
> View attachment 249297
> View attachment 249299


I also love his tongue pics.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Probably the beetle that keeps trying to "snuggle" with him in his outdoor hide. Went to pick Clunker up and the darn bug ran up my arm yesterday. Such an unpleasant sensation.


Bbrrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Went back out on the water again this morning - the weather just tooooo nice to not get out! Cool mornings (62), no humidity, no winds or thunderstorms and bright sunny skies.
> 
> Wifey and I paddled over to the area I was yesterday, hoping to enjoy calm waters and warm beaches and some wild life too.
> We were lucky and spotted a few American Bald Eagles...
> 
> View attachment 249302
> View attachment 249303


Ooohh. Gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sometimes I would pick up Joe and find my finger on a slug. It makes me squirm just thinking about it!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Lol for all that we have unusual pets sometimes we can still be girls.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Had a brilliant day today. The steam train runs from Anduze to St Jean du Gard at the base of the Cevennes mountains with a stop at the Bambouseraie (Bamboo park?) on the way.
> 
> Postcards from/of the train first
> View attachment 249308
> 
> View attachment 249309
> 
> View attachment 249310
> 
> View attachment 249311
> 
> View attachment 249312


I am soooo jealous. I also want to go on holiday to France.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And the Bambouseraie which is a large park/garden where youcan wander in the Bamboo forest with Chinese and Japanese inspired gardens dotted throughout. It was very peaceful and the bamboo forest was beautifully cool
> 
> View attachment 249313
> 
> View attachment 249314
> 
> View attachment 249315
> 
> View attachment 249316
> 
> View attachment 249317


Gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And tomorrow Son arrives to join us  He has drowned getting to his overnight airport hotel in Luton as he was caught by a storm, but he’ll soon dry out here!


Lol. Yayyyyyy. Now the whole family is together.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've ordered all of the parts. They should arrive a few days after I've retired.


Not long to go now.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Sabine.
> See how boring my life has gotten?
> Complaining about a damaged vehicle I'm payed to repair.....


You are not boring. By the way ....any new babies pop up lately?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm a bit late popping in tonight, but wanted to catch up with you all before I take myself off to bed.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend, I'm sure it will be gone in the blink of an eye.
> I'll not see you tomorrow.
> Take care and Nos Da


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful pics everyone! I am reading just don’t have time to stay long.. all is well though. Everyone have a wonderful night!


You too. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad has left for the airport in Nimes to collect Son. Daughter and I are about to head for the market to stock up on food


Sounds really good. Could you get some for me as well please?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Gorgeous pictures from Mark and Linda — thank you, guys!
> I’m with you all on the question of touching slugs.  But I did eat snails — and enjoyed it. (Jacques would probably give me one disdainful look for my tastes and then turn her butt on me forever [emoji23])
> Ed, you’re the guy who repairs school (?) property that somebody shot. If your life is boring, what does that make mine?
> Good luck to Heather, Bee, Carol and whoever else with too much work on their hands!
> Kiddie birthday today. Russian festival tomorrow. Wish me luck.


Good luck my friend. It is Saturday. Yaayyy. I am going to be veggietating as the weather is cold and windy and going to be wet today.


----------



## CarolM

Annndd it is done!!!! I have caught up to myself.
Glad to see some new faces visiting us. Hopefully you stay for a while. That is if we don't scare you away with our crazy talk and whatnot. Saturday has finally arrived. Thank goodness. As I need the break. 
I don't plan to do anything today other than relax and read a nice book. Tomorrow is laundry day again and it is my turn. But at least today is mine. I'll leave you with a chuckle and not see you later


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. That is always the problem. My parents moved towns practically every 5 years when I was growing up.



I was the same - we moved three times before I was 11 then my mother dug her heels in and we stayed put while I was at grammar school. 

Just to add to the confusion, the school system was changed in one area while we were there meaning that I managed to attend 5 different primary schools: All-through Primary at one location; Infant, Junior then Middle at second, Junior for just two out of three terms at third.


----------



## JoesMum

Son and JoesDad are here  Now for some family time


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Do you ever take some of your pictures and frame them for your wall. Some of them would look stunning blown up, framed and mounted on a wall.



Yes....but i have a ton. Have one where a Norwegian (i think) tall ship was visiting the port of Baltimore. We paddled out to see it...but aldo met up with Baltimores Tall Ship the Pride of Baltimore... i was out near as it fired off it’s cannons. All captured on photo. And one on the Potomoc River where the Lincoln Memorisl and the Washington Monument are in background with me right in foreground.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings.. a friend is in Cozumel Mexico on a diving trip... they watched 125 loggerhead turtles scramble out last night..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings.. a friend is in Cozumel Mexico on a diving trip... they watched 125 loggerhead turtles scramble out last night..
> 
> View attachment 249376



Awwwwwww!!!! Lucky friend


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning friends. I’m so thankful Saturday has arrived! NOT leaving my house today.. I hope. Have some seeds to plant in my tort garden.... A few chores to catch up on and nothing of any importance.. just the way I like it!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends. I’m so thankful Saturday has arrived! NOT leaving my house today.. I hope. Have some seeds to plant in my tort garden.... A few chores to catch up on and nothing of any importance.. just the way I like it!!!



Chores can be fun...like planting seeds for your mr torty  Last Tuesday, i planted some Tortoise Supply seeds right before our rains. Sprinkled them daily since then and today I see lots of new lil plants popping up all over. Yeah. Supposed to get back up into low 90s later this week. As long as they don’t dry out, I’m hoping the push up a lot of new growth.

Have fun.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It spreads easily. If you have planted it alongside their garden, they could well have it taking over! The shop at the Bambouseraie sold special matting for lining the trench where you plant the bamboo to reduce the risk of it spreading


Hi Linda, I read that the running variety will spread, but it's in massive pots to contain it, so it won't spread too far and can be easily divided.
It's not too close to the boundary either so as not too inflame the situation, just positioned for screening.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Gorgeous pictures from Mark and Linda — thank you, guys!
> I’m with you all on the question of touching slugs.  But I did eat snails — and enjoyed it. (Jacques would probably give me one disdainful look for my tastes and then turn her butt on me forever [emoji23])
> Ed, you’re the guy who repairs school (?) property that somebody shot. If your life is boring, what does that make mine?
> Good luck to Heather, Bee, Carol and whoever else with too much work on their hands!
> Kiddie birthday today. Russian festival tomorrow. Wish me luck.


Good luck Lena and hope you and daughter have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Son and JoesDad are here  Now for some family time


Hope you have fun together and that you managed to stock up well at the market.
If I remember rightly your son's a growing lad and has hollow legs!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings.. a friend is in Cozumel Mexico on a diving trip... they watched 125 loggerhead turtles scramble out last night..
> 
> View attachment 249376


What a lovely sight - hope they all made it to the sea safely.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Annndd it is done!!!! I have caught up to myself.
> Glad to see some new faces visiting us. Hopefully you stay for a while. That is if we don't scare you away with our crazy talk and whatnot. Saturday has finally arrived. Thank goodness. As I need the break.
> I don't plan to do anything today other than relax and read a nice book. Tomorrow is laundry day again and it is my turn. But at least today is mine. I'll leave you with a chuckle and not see you later
> View attachment 249371


Love that and so true!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Mornoonevening Lyn.


Hi Carol, enjoy your day in spite of the weather!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They are looking gorgeous as always Bee.


Thank you very much Carol. They are as gorgeous like yours !


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope you have fun together and that you managed to stock up well at the market.
> If I remember rightly your son's a growing lad and has hollow legs!


Son is (hopefully) full grown now. But you are right about the hollow legs and he is 6'6"!

He is currently having a snooze as he had to get up at 3.30am to get to the airport. Nimes airport is tiny and there are only two flights due in today so his passage through was very quick!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. No wonder you have to keep on doing lettuce runs. Your Torts are Hungry.[emoji23] [emoji23]


They are ALWAYS HUNGY...... EVERY DAY ! HELP !!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely sight - hope they all made it to the sea safely.



Yes...very neat. Heres a pix of the turtle watch group lending a hand..


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings.. a friend is in Cozumel Mexico on a diving trip... they watched 125 loggerhead turtles scramble out last night..
> 
> View attachment 249376


Cool to be part of such a moment !


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
Hope you are all having a good Saturday so far.
It's been very quiet here but I'm taking my niece out to buy her some earrings in a while, as she had her ears pierced for her birthday.
She will be off to Uni soon so want her to chose some to take with her. 
Will pop back in later.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...very neat. Heres a pix of the turtle watch group lending a hand..
> 
> View attachment 249378



I've seen reports of some species of turtles getting lost and heading the opposite direction to the sea at night because they have been confused by the lights of tourist bars etc along the beaches. So good to know that there is help at hand in some places.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> Hope you are all having a good Saturday so far.
> It's been very quiet here but I'm taking my niece out to buy her some earrings in a while, as she had her ears pierced for her birthday.
> She will be off to Uni soon so want her to chose some to take with her.
> Will pop back in later.
> TTFN


Hello Lyn. I wish you a good Saturday too. Not to see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn. I wish you a good Saturday too. Not to see you later.


Hi and Bye Sabine!
Not see you later.


----------



## Bee62

Hello rommies. A wonderful Saturday from me too.
It seems to me that summer is suddenly over in Germany. Maybe autumn is now near. Like summer is cutted with a knife.....
We have a deep drop in temps to 17 C ( 62,6 F ). It is cold !
A little bit rain and a little bit sunshine are changing every half an hour today. Crazy weather !
No longer tort weather outside. I hope the summer is not suddenly over but in Germany it is possible.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Annndd it is done!!!! I have caught up to myself.
> Glad to see some new faces visiting us. Hopefully you stay for a while. That is if we don't scare you away with our crazy talk and whatnot. Saturday has finally arrived. Thank goodness. As I need the break.
> I don't plan to do anything today other than relax and read a nice book. Tomorrow is laundry day again and it is my turn. But at least today is mine. I'll leave you with a chuckle and not see you later
> View attachment 249371



I’m saving this!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I was the same - we moved three times before I was 11 then my mother dug her heels in and we stayed put while I was at grammar school.
> 
> Just to add to the confusion, the school system was changed in one area while we were there meaning that I managed to attend 5 different primary schools: All-through Primary at one location; Infant, Junior then Middle at second, Junior for just two out of three terms at third.



I changed 5 schools in the first 6 years of my schooling. It wasn’t terrible but I often wished I’d have the same classmates throughout!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I changed 5 schools in the first 6 years of my schooling. It wasn’t terrible but I often wished I’d have the same classmates throughout!


I know that feeling. It has affected me long term.

When JoesDad and I moved from our last home after 8 years in the same place I felt truly awful and panicky. I really couldn't understand why as we were moving less than 5 miles. 

And then I worked it out... 8 years was the longest I had ever lived anywhere in my whole life. In 28 years I had had 12 homes... and I hadn't realised the impact surrounding the instability of a house move on me. 

We have lived in our current home for nearly 19 years! I can't quite believe it. The prospect of another house move no longer terrifies me. JoesDad had an interview for a job about 100 miles away and I actually felt quite excited about the prospect. He didn't get that job, so we are still in Kent.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings.. a friend is in Cozumel Mexico on a diving trip... they watched 125 loggerhead turtles scramble out last night..
> 
> View attachment 249376



Was your friend doing some scuba diving there?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Chores can be fun...like planting seeds for your mr torty  Last Tuesday, i planted some Tortoise Supply seeds right before our rains. Sprinkled them daily since then and today I see lots of new lil plants popping up all over. Yeah. Supposed to get back up into low 90s later this week. As long as they don’t dry out, I’m hoping the push up a lot of new growth.
> 
> Have fun.



Just don’t let Sully anywhere near those sprouts for a while.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> You are not boring. By the way ....any new babies pop up lately?


No
Thankfully


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Lol. I have no clue what that means.


It just means some fool destroyed a $9,000 piece of equipment. Knows what he did and made up a story....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...very neat. Heres a pix of the turtle watch group lending a hand..
> 
> View attachment 249378



I hope that at least @Kristoff caught the “lending a hand” reference coupled with the pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from the local International Grand Mart picking up a few things not available at standard shops. Got some cheap greens for Sully along with a nice very large piece/leaf of aloe that I’ll chop up in segments and feed over the next week.

On the way out, we passed through the seafood market and they had fresh Md Blue crabs on sale for $1.99 per pound (normally $3.99!). So we picked through and got a few to cook up into crab cakes.

These are females... the female’s bottom is shaped like the US Capital building (domed) where the males are like the National monument.

*Female Blue Crab



*


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I hope that at least @Kristoff caught the “lending a hand” reference coupled with the pix.



Not cringe-worthy enough


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from the local International Grand Mart picking up a few things not available at standard shops. Got some cheap greens for Sully along with a nice very large piece/leaf of aloe that I’ll chop up in segments and feed over the next week.
> 
> On the way out, we passed through the seafood market and they had fresh Md Blue crabs on sale for $1.99 per pound (normally $3.99!). So we picked through and got a few to cook up into crab cakes.
> 
> These are females... the female’s bottom is shaped like the US Capital building (domed) where the males are like the National monument.
> 
> *Female Blue Crab
> 
> View attachment 249391
> 
> *



Any difference in taste between males and females?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Any difference in taste between males and females?



When you get crab cakes at restaurants it is a mix of both. Females in general are much smaller, less meat per crab....surely can’t be sweeeeetr!

They are steaming now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Was your friend doing some scuba diving there?



Yes....diving holiday.


----------



## EllieMay

Good night everyone!! A glass of wine & off to bed. Read you all tomorrow


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey everyone [emoji119]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR! 

The day is bright and sunny, but the weather has a more autumnal feel this morning. I am still wearing shorts and a t shirt, but I need a cardigan just now. It will warm up!


----------



## JoesMum

We found one of these on the garden wall last night - it was about an inch long



It makes a change from the many geckos, crickets and praying mantis that we normally see at night


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We found one of these on the garden wall last night - it was about an inch long
> View attachment 249456
> 
> 
> It makes a change from the many geckos, crickets and praying mantis that we normally see at night



Yes, indeed it does.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> The day is bright and sunny, but the weather has a more autumnal feel this morning. I am still wearing shorts and a t shirt, but I need a cardigan just now. It will warm up!



Good morning Linda! Your weather sounds amazing! It’s not daylight here yet but our cool mornings are still holding out on us... hot n muggy is our forecast!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We found one of these on the garden wall last night - it was about an inch long
> View attachment 249456
> 
> 
> It makes a change from the many geckos, crickets and praying mantis that we normally see at night



Really dislike those things!!! (Doing a little bug induced shiver)


----------



## EllieMay

And good morning to All!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> The day is bright and sunny, but the weather has a more autumnal feel this morning. I am still wearing shorts and a t shirt, but I need a cardigan just now. It will warm up!


Good afternoon Linda - very heavy rain here which is in for the day I think.
No shorts for us at the moment - wellies mabe!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon everyone.
Sunday again!
I hope you all have a good day whatever you are up to in your part of the world.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello rommies. A wonderful Saturday from me too.
> It seems to me that summer is suddenly over in Germany. Maybe autumn is now near. Like summer is cutted with a knife.....
> We have a deep drop in temps to 17 C ( 62,6 F ). It is cold !
> A little bit rain and a little bit sunshine are changing every half an hour today. Crazy weather !
> No longer tort weather outside. I hope the summer is not suddenly over but in Germany it is possible.


Definitely an Autumnal feel in our weather too.
Lola hasn't taken advantage of the sun at all this summer so it won't really make a difference to him.
He has wandered out a few times since it's been cooler though so maybe the lower temps suit him too.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I've





Billna64 said:


> Hey everyone [emoji119]


Hey you. Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Bee62

@ all members of the CDR
At first: I wish you all a nice, sunny and warm Sunday.

*I have a wish*: Please write down why you want Adam to come back. He needs us now for several reasons I can`t speak about.
When you want him to come back, be honest and write it for him down. Thinking about substitutes is not very helpful.
Thank you all.

Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

I need Adam back because he is my friend and I miss him every time he goes away. 

Who else is so knowledgeable on just about everything and manages to correct and inform us with so much humour?

Adam, the only substitute in the CDR is the leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute ... and you have safely shut him in a jellyfish tank. There isn’t, and never will be, an Adam substitute. 

We all have faults Adam, even you, but it doesn’t stop us all being part of the CDR community of support and friendship. 

The bottom line is that the CDR was created by you Adam and, while our friendship keeps it going in your absence, it isn’t the same as when you are here. 

And the sooner you’re back then the easier it will be to catch up 

AND Leeds and Luton both won yesterday so we both need to celebrate


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We found one of these on the garden wall last night - it was about an inch long
> View attachment 249456
> 
> 
> It makes a change from the many geckos, crickets and praying mantis that we normally see at night



Oh, MY!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

I really like all the CDR'ers, but I'll be honest, when Adam isn't here I just skim to see if he's come back and if not, I move on to the next thread. (don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings. . . it's just that, for me, the attraction of the CDR is Adam.)

Adam: In my opinion, you are clever, intelligent, interesting and I wish I lived closer so I could meet you in person. We all need a break every now and then, but please come back soon!


----------



## Moozillion

I would dearly love to have Adam back with us. 
The CDR is a truly unique and absolutely delightful place, thanks entirely to his fertile, imaginative mind, and wonderful humor. It is his playfulness, creativity and wit that draws and inspires me, and I know draws and inspires a wonderfully zany and caring group of "Roomies" as regulars. 
But it is his kindness, gentleness and care for others that makes this a SAFE place to be zany. 
I love the one-of-a-kind magical world that is Adam's (and joyfully, our) Cold Dark Room.
Yes, we manage without him when he's off on "walkabout," but it takes on a very special vibrancy when he's with us and guiding our wonderful "ship of fools!"


----------



## JoesMum

Sunset just keeps getting better!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I need Adam back because he is my friend and I miss him every time he goes away.
> 
> Who else is so knowledgeable on just about everything and manages to correct and inform us with so much humour?
> 
> Adam, the only substitute in the CDR is the leprechaun one-legged pirate substitute ... and you have safely shut him in a jellyfish tank. There isn’t, and never will be, an Adam substitute.
> 
> We all have faults Adam, even you, but it doesn’t stop us all being part of the CDR community of support and friendship.
> 
> The bottom line is that the CDR was created by you Adam and, while our friendship keeps it going in your absence, it isn’t the same as when you are here.
> 
> And the sooner you’re back then the easier it will be to catch up
> 
> AND Leeds and Luton both won yesterday so we both need to celebrate


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I really like all the CDR'ers, but I'll be honest, when Adam isn't here I just skim to see if he's come back and if not, I move on to the next thread. (don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings. . . it's just that, for me, the attraction of the CDR is Adam.)
> 
> Adam: In my opinion, you are clever, intelligent, interesting and I wish I lived closer so I could meet you in person. We all need a break every now and then, but please come back soon!


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> I would dearly love to have Adam back with us.
> The CDR is a truly unique and absolutely delightful place, thanks entirely to his fertile, imaginative mind, and wonderful humor. It is his playfulness, creativity and wit that draws and inspires me, and I know draws and inspires a wonderfully zany and caring group of "Roomies" as regulars.
> But it is his kindness, gentleness and care for others that makes this a SAFE place to be zany.
> I love the one-of-a-kind magical world that is Adam's (and joyfully, our) Cold Dark Room.
> Yes, we manage without him when he's off on "walkabout," but it takes on a very special vibrancy when he's with us and guiding our wonderful "ship of fools!"


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bambam1989

I miss Adam. He has such an interesting, clever personality. He is kind and understanding but also funny. I am so glad that he created the CDR, being able to talk to people from around the world is truly amazing! But there is always the feeling that something is missing whenever he is away. I love seeing images of his fossils. 
We would also be overtaken by the scheming meerkats without Adam.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I miss Adam. He has such an interesting, clever personality. He is kind and understanding but also funny. I am so glad that he created the CDR, being able to talk to people from around the world is truly amazing! But there is always the feeling that something is missing whenever he is away. I love seeing images of his fossils.
> We would also be overtaken by the scheming meerkats without Adam.


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> @ all members of the CDR
> At first: I wish you all a nice, sunny and warm Sunday.
> 
> *I have a wish*: Please write down why you want Adam to come back. He needs us now for several reasons I can`t speak about.
> When you want him to come back, be honest and write it for him down. Thinking about substitutes is not very helpful.
> Thank you all.
> 
> Sabine



Hey Sabine, Great idea!
@tidgysdad, I want you to come back because I had to scroll two pages down on the forum to even find the cold dark room!!! There is no humor.. no sarcasm.... no light in the dark... it is truly a cold dark place :-(


----------



## EllieMay

Brilliant [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We found one of these on the garden wall last night - it was about an inch long
> View attachment 249456
> 
> 
> It makes a change from the many geckos, crickets and praying mantis that we normally see at night



I swear we didn’t send the one we found in my daughter’s room!!


----------



## Momof4

Adam I want you back of everything the other CDR’s have stated!!
We love you!!!!
No questions asked, just come back with your charming self!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I swear we didn’t send the one we found in my daughter’s room!!



I really wondered about that when I saw the first post [emoji23][emoji23][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Sunset just keeps getting better!
> View attachment 249509
> 
> View attachment 249510
> 
> View attachment 249511



I love sunsets!! That one is gorgeous


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was the same - we moved three times before I was 11 then my mother dug her heels in and we stayed put while I was at grammar school.
> 
> Just to add to the confusion, the school system was changed in one area while we were there meaning that I managed to attend 5 different primary schools: All-through Primary at one location; Infant, Junior then Middle at second, Junior for just two out of three terms at third.


That sounds very confusing.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....but i have a ton. Have one where a Norwegian (i think) tall ship was visiting the port of Baltimore. We paddled out to see it...but aldo met up with Baltimores Tall Ship the Pride of Baltimore... i was out near as it fired off it’s cannons. All captured on photo. And one on the Potomoc River where the Lincoln Memorisl and the Washington Monument are in background with me right in foreground.


Sounds spectacular.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings.. a friend is in Cozumel Mexico on a diving trip... they watched 125 loggerhead turtles scramble out last night..
> 
> View attachment 249376


Sweet.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends. I’m so thankful Saturday has arrived! NOT leaving my house today.. I hope. Have some seeds to plant in my tort garden.... A few chores to catch up on and nothing of any importance.. just the way I like it!!!


Sounds like my kind of day.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, enjoy your day in spite of the weather!


Thanks Lyn. The weather always makes it perfect for movies or a good book or hot chocolate etc. Love weekends like this.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Carol. They are as gorgeous like yours !


[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello rommies. A wonderful Saturday from me too.
> It seems to me that summer is suddenly over in Germany. Maybe autumn is now near. Like summer is cutted with a knife.....
> We have a deep drop in temps to 17 C ( 62,6 F ). It is cold !
> A little bit rain and a little bit sunshine are changing every half an hour today. Crazy weather !
> No longer tort weather outside. I hope the summer is not suddenly over but in Germany it is possible.


Oh shame. Well winter is trying very hard to hold on tight over here.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I know that feeling. It has affected me long term.
> 
> When JoesDad and I moved from our last home after 8 years in the same place I felt truly awful and panicky. I really couldn't understand why as we were moving less than 5 miles.
> 
> And then I worked it out... 8 years was the longest I had ever lived anywhere in my whole life. In 28 years I had had 12 homes... and I hadn't realised the impact surrounding the instability of a house move on me.
> 
> We have lived in our current home for nearly 19 years! I can't quite believe it. The prospect of another house move no longer terrifies me. JoesDad had an interview for a job about 100 miles away and I actually felt quite excited about the prospect. He didn't get that job, so we are still in Kent.


I'm the opposite. I always got excited. And made new friends easily. But I then also learnt to forget the old friends easily as well. I haven't moved much since I got married but in compensation the furniture was re-arranged quite a bit. LOL.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> Thankfully


Lol


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> It just means some fool destroyed a $9,000 piece of equipment. Knows what he did and made up a story....


Aaahhh. Okay now I understand. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from the local International Grand Mart picking up a few things not available at standard shops. Got some cheap greens for Sully along with a nice very large piece/leaf of aloe that I’ll chop up in segments and feed over the next week.
> 
> On the way out, we passed through the seafood market and they had fresh Md Blue crabs on sale for $1.99 per pound (normally $3.99!). So we picked through and got a few to cook up into crab cakes.
> 
> These are females... the female’s bottom is shaped like the US Capital building (domed) where the males are like the National monument.
> 
> *Female Blue Crab
> 
> View attachment 249391
> 
> *


Wow


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We found one of these on the garden wall last night - it was about an inch long
> View attachment 249456
> 
> 
> It makes a change from the many geckos, crickets and praying mantis that we normally see at night


Brrrrr


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @ all members of the CDR
> At first: I wish you all a nice, sunny and warm Sunday.
> 
> *I have a wish*: Please write down why you want Adam to come back. He needs us now for several reasons I can`t speak about.
> When you want him to come back, be honest and write it for him down. Thinking about substitutes is not very helpful.
> Thank you all.
> 
> Sabine


I would Like him to come back as he is Adam. There is nobody else like him and he is one of my friends. I love his sense of humor and his knowledge that he always shares with us. And it just feels wrong without him!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sunset just keeps getting better!
> View attachment 249509
> 
> View attachment 249510
> 
> View attachment 249511


Stunning.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Brilliant [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I swear we didn’t send the one we found in my daughter’s room!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I would Like him to come back as he is Adam. There is nobody else like him and he is one of my friends. I love his sense of humor and his knowledge that he always shares with us. And it just feels wrong without him!!


 @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## CarolM

Well that was quick. All caught up. I had a nice relaxed weekend. Got stuck in a book reading. Did laundry on Sunday. Even though it was storming. My laundry room is outside at the back. And the door had been blown off on saturday night. So that has to be sorted out somehow this week while the weather is nice. At least the garden was given a really nice wash and water with all the rain we had. And hopefully it has helped with the dams. It is really cold here ( for us at least) there was snow in ceres. Which is about 135.5 km and 1h 34 min from Cape Town. Photo is compliments of my brother in law.
Anyway I hope it is a good Monday for all and hopefully I won't have a Blue one as the office has a heater [emoji6] .


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> Hey everyone [emoji119]



Hi there! Did you get your root beers or should we have a word with that pirate?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> The day is bright and sunny, but the weather has a more autumnal feel this morning. I am still wearing shorts and a t shirt, but I need a cardigan just now. It will warm up!



Chilly here too. Hope it did warm up!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We found one of these on the garden wall last night - it was about an inch long
> View attachment 249456
> 
> 
> It makes a change from the many geckos, crickets and praying mantis that we normally see at night



Hope it’s one of the non-poisonous subspecies.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> And good morning to All!!!



Good morning, Heather! (Better late than never)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone.
> Sunday again!
> I hope you all have a good day whatever you are up to in your part of the world.



Hi Lyn! Is this your last week before the school year? (or did that already come and go?  )


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @ all members of the CDR
> At first: I wish you all a nice, sunny and warm Sunday.
> 
> *I have a wish*: Please write down why you want Adam to come back. He needs us now for several reasons I can`t speak about.
> When you want him to come back, be honest and write it for him down. Thinking about substitutes is not very helpful.
> Thank you all.
> 
> Sabine



I love that man. And I want him back. But I have a big question: Does he want to be back? Or is he too busy now for all our nonsense?.. He’s a dear friend and he’s the reason we’re all in the dark together. I want him back—provided that he wants to be here too. 
[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sunset just keeps getting better!
> View attachment 249509
> 
> View attachment 249510
> 
> View attachment 249511



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I swear we didn’t send the one we found in my daughter’s room!!



Good we sorted that out...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. Well winter is trying very hard to hold on tight over here.



Keep it there for a couple more weeks, pretty please? [emoji120] We’re planning a “garage sale” for the class, and we have no garage to hide in from the rain...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I'm the opposite. I always got excited. And made new friends easily. But I then also learnt to forget the old friends easily as well. I haven't moved much since I got married but in compensation the furniture was re-arranged quite a bit. LOL.



I hear you about the furniture! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well that was quick. All caught up. I had a nice relaxed weekend. Got stuck in a book reading. Did laundry on Sunday. Even though it was storming. My laundry room is outside at the back. And the door had been blown off on saturday night. So that has to be sorted out somehow this week while the weather is nice. At least the garden was given a really nice wash and water with all the rain we had. And hopefully it has helped with the dams. It is really cold here ( for us at least) there was snow in ceres. Which is about 135.5 km and 1h 34 min from Cape Town. Photo is compliments of my brother in law.
> Anyway I hope it is a good Monday for all and hopefully I won't have a Blue one as the office has a heater [emoji6] .
> View attachment 249532



Please thank your BiL for the photo. I’m surprised it occasionally snows in some parts of South Africa!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Hey Sabine, Great idea!
> @tidgysdad, I want you to come back because I had to scroll two pages down on the forum to even find the cold dark room!!! There is no humor.. no sarcasm.... no light in the dark... it is truly a cold dark place :-(


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Brilliant [emoji23]


That is cute !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Adam I want you back of everything the other CDR’s have stated!!
> We love you!!!!
> No questions asked, just come back with your charming self!!!


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Kristoff

Caught up! [emoji28] I had a busy Sunday at the Russian festival, though only as a spectator — they didn’t need my help (phew!). Monday is my day to relax. 

I hope I was able to put my point across regarding Adam. I want him with us, but I don’t want to be selfish. I don’t know if he wants to be here. We surely miss him, all the time! I also feel I fought hard to bring him back after the 100K incident — I kept messaging Adam, I picked up a fight with the interfering mod, trying (unsuccessfully) to get him to apologize to everyone in the CDR... I have no idea what happened now, and I don’t need to know. I’d love it if he could be back with us, regularly or sporadically, but it’s his call.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. Well winter is trying very hard to hold on tight over here.


Shame is the right word ! It is getting colder and colder. Night temps had been 8,5 C ( 47,3 F ) last night. Day temps are 15 C ( 59 F ) now ! Just a week ago we were melting in Germany and now I need the central heating in the evening.
Weather is crazy !!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I would Like him to come back as he is Adam. There is nobody else like him and he is one of my friends. I love his sense of humor and his knowledge that he always shares with us. And it just feels wrong without him!!


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I love that man. And I want him back. But I have a big question: Does he want to be back? Or is he too busy now for all our nonsense?.. He’s a dear friend and he’s the reason we’re all in the dark together. I want him back—provided that he wants to be here too.
> [emoji173]️


@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

Caught up too. It was easy to do. Not much "traffic" on Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi Lyn! Is this your last week before the school year? (or did that already come and go?  )


Hi Lena - yup this is my last week of freedom I will be back in work next Monday 3rd Sept. 
We have 2 training days though so we'll be broken in gently as no pupils will be in until Weds.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena - yup this is my last week of freedom I will be back in work next Monday 3rd Sept.
> We have 2 training days though so we'll be broken in gently as no pupils will be in until Weds.



Lyn, do they bring you flowers on the first day of school? Or is it just a Russian tradition?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Caught up too. It was easy to do. Not much "traffic" on Sunday.



Hi Bee! Hope no human meerkats were annoying you this weekend  [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

@Tidgy's Dad 
Adam you know how we all love you and miss you when you take your breaks, for whatever reason.
You are never far from everyone's thoughts in your absence.
Although the rest of us still have fun and support each other, we still miss your wit and wisdom when you disappear. 
The CDR is your brainchild and you more than anyone should be here. 
So as soon as you feel ready, please come back and make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Lyn, do they bring you flowers on the first day of school? Or is it just a Russian tradition?


No - they usually just bring us a lot of hassle and cold germs! 
Some do bring gifts for Xmas, Easter or at the end of the year, which are always lovely to receive.
I still have every ornament I have been given.... they may not always be to my taste and live in a cupboard or the attic but I couldn't throw them out after they have been given with such excitement and appreciation.


----------



## Bee62

@Tidgy's Dad 

Dear Adam,

I want you to come back, because without you the CDR is not the same as it used to be.
I love you and I need you.
I came to the CDR in November 2016. You invited me like other newbies: Grab an armadillo, don`t step or sit on a hedgehog and the one legged pirate will serve me a drink......
My English was not well trained and a little bit rusty... I had to check with a translator what an armadillo is. The imagine to sit on an armadillo pleases me because of it`s sillyness. You know I am silly and silly people can smell sillyness between the lines of written or spoken words.
I stayed in the CDR learning the names of my roommates ( that was the hardest thing to do ! ). My English was getting better and better and I love that feeling thinking in English when I am on TFO and in front of my keybord. 
Making new friends all over the world in the CDR was a lovely and great experience for me too ! I am thankful for the new friendship. That is what I want to tell all my roommates !
I never regret one single hour I spend in the CDR. 
Adam, you created this chat for us and because of you it is still alive. We all love you and need you. Could there be a bigger compliment in the whole world ? I think no.
Fight your personal demons and come back. Talk sillyness and puns. 
Let us do another nightflight as bats.

Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Hi Bee! Hope no human meerkats were annoying you this weekend  [emoji173]️


Hello Lena, luckily no human meerkat was annoying me. I am a little bit sad about the drop in temps but I know that from Germany well. 
How is the weather in Denmark ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Lyn, do they bring you flowers on the first day of school? Or is it just a Russian tradition?



Thats a nice tradition. I remember being in Kyiv a few years back and as I walked in to work early one Monday morning, there were tons of school kids with their moms and dads all walking to school and each child carrying a nice bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Monday everyone!
It's the August or Summer Bank Holiday here so many people have a day off work.
Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Heather! (Better late than never)



LOL!! Your right on time! It’s a brand new morning Now out the door & off to work!! Have a great day!


----------



## Bee62

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood moooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning rooooooooooooooooomies !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good happy monday all. Great weekend here in Maryland, nice temps and lower humidity. Yesterday, we were off kayaking in Southern Maryland on the mighty Potomac River in an area called Mallows Bay. Other than perfect weather and warm gentle waters, Mallows Bay is home to the eery Ghost Fleet of more than 200 sunken ships.

Some brief info: Charles County operates Mallows Bay Park. This small park contains the graves of more than 230 United States Shipping Board Merchant Fleet Corporation ships sunk in the river. Almost ninety were poorly constructed steamships built during World War I; in 1925 they were burned and scuttled in the bay. Bethlehem Steel then built a salvage basin during World War II to recover metal from the abandoned ships. The ships form a reef that hosts an array of wildlife.
Mallows Bay contains the largest collection of wrecks in the Western Hemisphere. More than 100 of the vessels are wooden steamships, part of a fleet built to cross the Atlantic during World War I. However, most of these ships were obsolete upon completion after the end of the war. The most distinct ship seen at Mallows Bay is the S.S. Accomac


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> No - they usually just bring us a lot of hassle and cold germs!
> Some do bring gifts for Xmas, Easter or at the end of the year, which are always lovely to receive.
> I still have every ornament I have been given.... they may not always be to my taste and live in a cupboard or the attic but I couldn't throw them out after they have been given with such excitement and appreciation.



I hope you didn’t keep the germs...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Keep it there for a couple more weeks, pretty please? [emoji120] We’re planning a “garage sale” for the class, and we have no garage to hide in from the rain...


[emoji33] [emoji33] Do you need an umbrella?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Please thank your BiL for the photo. I’m surprised it occasionally snows in some parts of South Africa!


If it does snow Ceres is the place it does it. But we will feel the cold all the way here as well.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Caught up! [emoji28] I had a busy Sunday at the Russian festival, though only as a spectator — they didn’t need my help (phew!). Monday is my day to relax.
> 
> I hope I was able to put my point across regarding Adam. I want him with us, but I don’t want to be selfish. I don’t know if he wants to be here. We surely miss him, all the time! I also feel I fought hard to bring him back after the 100K incident — I kept messaging Adam, I picked up a fight with the interfering mod, trying (unsuccessfully) to get him to apologize to everyone in the CDR... I have no idea what happened now, and I don’t need to know. I’d love it if he could be back with us, regularly or sporadically, but it’s his call.


Has your day been a relaxing one so far?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Caught up too. It was easy to do. Not much "traffic" on Sunday.


Nope. Generally never is.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena - yup this is my last week of freedom I will be back in work next Monday 3rd Sept.
> We have 2 training days though so we'll be broken in gently as no pupils will be in until Weds.


Always sad when your vaca is coming to an end.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No - they usually just bring us a lot of hassle and cold germs!
> Some do bring gifts for Xmas, Easter or at the end of the year, which are always lovely to receive.
> I still have every ornament I have been given.... they may not always be to my taste and live in a cupboard or the attic but I couldn't throw them out after they have been given with such excitement and appreciation.


Aaahhhh. That is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood moooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning rooooooooooooooooomies !


Good Morning Bee.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena, luckily no human meerkat was annoying me. I am a little bit sad about the drop in temps but I know that from Germany well.
> How is the weather in Denmark ?



14 C and raining today. As a Danish acquaintance said, “Danish summer is back!” [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats a nice tradition. I remember being in Kyiv a few years back and as I walked in to work early one Monday morning, there were tons of school kids with their moms and dads all walking to school and each child carrying a nice bouquet of flowers.



We’ll do that for our Russian teachers on September 1 this year! Just a little motivation for their important and hard work that they do for little pay.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> LOL!! Your right on time! It’s a brand new morning Now out the door & off to work!! Have a great day!



Give or take 24 hours.  Have a good day too!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood moooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning rooooooooooooooooomies !



Ow! No need to yell in my ear! 
Good morning, Bee. It’s almost 3:30 pm here


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good happy monday all. Great weekend here in Maryland, nice temps and lower humidity. Yesterday, we were off kayaking in Southern Maryland on the mighty Potomac River in an area called Mallows Bay. Other than perfect weather and warm gentle waters, Mallows Bay is home to the eery Ghost Fleet of more than 200 sunken ships.
> 
> Some brief info: Charles County operates Mallows Bay Park. This small park contains the graves of more than 230 United States Shipping Board Merchant Fleet Corporation ships sunk in the river. Almost ninety were poorly constructed steamships built during World War I; in 1925 they were burned and scuttled in the bay. Bethlehem Steel then built a salvage basin during World War II to recover metal from the abandoned ships. The ships form a reef that hosts an array of wildlife.
> Mallows Bay contains the largest collection of wrecks in the Western Hemisphere. More than 100 of the vessels are wooden steamships, part of a fleet built to cross the Atlantic during World War I. However, most of these ships were obsolete upon completion after the end of the war. The most distinct ship seen at Mallows Bay is the S.S. Accomac
> 
> View attachment 249540



That’s fascinating!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] Do you need an umbrella?



Umbrellas are overrated. A good “rain suit” is in order.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Has your day been a relaxing one so far?



Slept till 11:30 after dropping daughter to school.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon roomies. 

I thought I’d share a few postcards of today’s adventures. Today we drove east into Provence which is famous for lavender, sunflowers (both of which have finished flowering) and the author Peter Mayle whose book “A year in Provence” ensured most of it is heaving with tourists... needless to say, we avoid the worst bits!

We started our day near one of those beautiful, but overrun by tourists, places - Les Baux de Provence. Les Baux was the centre for mining Bauxite (Aluminium ore) which is how it got its name. One of the old mines has been converted to Carrières de Lumières an amazing light and sound show where pictures are projected onto the walls and you can wander through the mine galleries watching the show. 

There were two shows running - the first with 1960s music called Flower Power





And the second, set to classical music, featuring Spanish artists like Goya and Picasso


----------



## JoesMum

We then drove into the nearby Alpilles hills for a picnic lunch



And then to the “trogloydytic” Abbey of Saint-Roman near Beaucaire. 

It is on top of the hill and the Abbey was cut into the rock. There are many grave cuts visible in the rock; they were crammed in and certainly didn’t respect the traditional east-west orientation for a Christian grave!









There was a fine view across the Rhone valley towards the Alpilles... the cruise liner turning round gives you an idea how big the river Rhone is at this stage!


----------



## JoesMum

And to make up for the scorpion, here’s a lovely swallowtail butterfly. There were dozens of them at the Abbey


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> And to make up for the scorpion, here’s a lovely swallowtail butterfly. There were dozens of them at the Abbey
> View attachment 249560



Lots of nice pix, beautiful scenery.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Bee.


Mooooorning Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> 14 C and raining today. As a Danish acquaintance said, “Danish summer is back!” [emoji85]


Booooo to Danish and German summers !!!! Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad


@Tidgy's Dad - that sums it up nicely "It just seems wrong here without him!"


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Umbrellas are overrated. A good “rain suit” is in order.


You are adapted quick to Denmark. I am sure a traditional article of clothing there is the yellow rain coat !!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I thought I’d share a few postcards of today’s adventures. Today we drove east into Provence which is famous for lavender, sunflowers (both of which have finished flowering) and the author Peter Mayle whose book “A year in Provence” ensured most of it is heaving with tourists... needless to say, we avoid the worst bits!
> 
> We started our day near one of those beautiful, but overrun by tourists, places - Les Baux de Provence. Les Baux was the centre for mining Bauxite (Aluminium ore) which is how it got its name. One of the old mines has been converted to Carrières de Lumières an amazing light and sound show where pictures are projected onto the walls and you can wander through the mine galleries watching the show.
> 
> There were two shows running - the first with 1960s music called Flower Power
> View attachment 249547
> 
> View attachment 249548
> 
> 
> And the second, set to classical music, featuring Spanish artists like Goya and Picasso
> View attachment 249549
> 
> View attachment 249551
> 
> View attachment 249550


Amazing ! This is a light show that pleases me.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We then drove into the nearby Alpilles hills for a picnic lunch
> View attachment 249552
> 
> 
> And then to the “trogloydytic” Abbey of Saint-Roman near Beaucaire.
> 
> It is on top of the hill and the Abbey was cut into the rock. There are many grave cuts visible in the rock; they were crammed in and certainly didn’t respect the traditional east-west orientation for a Christian grave!
> View attachment 249553
> 
> View attachment 249554
> 
> View attachment 249555
> 
> View attachment 249556
> 
> 
> There was a fine view across the Rhone valley towards the Alpilles... the cruise liner turning round gives you an idea how big the river Rhone is at this stage!
> View attachment 249557
> 
> View attachment 249558
> 
> View attachment 249559


Stunning pictures and views.
Have you seen wild white horses ? The Camargue horse ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And to make up for the scorpion, here’s a lovely swallowtail butterfly. There were dozens of them at the Abbey
> View attachment 249560


Sweet !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Stunning pictures and views.
> Have you seen wild white horses ? The Camargue horse ?


Yes, we go to the Camargue every time we are here. We will be going on Thursday this week


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Stunning pictures and views.
> Have you seen wild white horses ? The Camargue horse ?


Yes, we go to the Camargue every time we are here. We will be going on Thursday this week


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I thought I’d share a few postcards of today’s adventures. Today we drove east into Provence which is famous for lavender, sunflowers (both of which have finished flowering) and the author Peter Mayle whose book “A year in Provence” ensured most of it is heaving with tourists... needless to say, we avoid the worst bits!
> 
> We started our day near one of those beautiful, but overrun by tourists, places - Les Baux de Provence. Les Baux was the centre for mining Bauxite (Aluminium ore) which is how it got its name. One of the old mines has been converted to Carrières de Lumières an amazing light and sound show where pictures are projected onto the walls and you can wander through the mine galleries watching the show.
> 
> There were two shows running - the first with 1960s music called Flower Power
> View attachment 249547
> 
> View attachment 249548
> 
> 
> And the second, set to classical music, featuring Spanish artists like Goya and Picasso
> View attachment 249549
> 
> View attachment 249551
> 
> View attachment 249550


WOW!!!!! That sounds (and looks!) AMAZING!!!!!!! Yet another item for my bucket list!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We then drove into the nearby Alpilles hills for a picnic lunch
> View attachment 249552
> 
> 
> And then to the “trogloydytic” Abbey of Saint-Roman near Beaucaire.
> 
> It is on top of the hill and the Abbey was cut into the rock. There are many grave cuts visible in the rock; they were crammed in and certainly didn’t respect the traditional east-west orientation for a Christian grave!
> View attachment 249553
> 
> View attachment 249554
> 
> View attachment 249555
> 
> View attachment 249556
> 
> 
> There was a fine view across the Rhone valley towards the Alpilles... the cruise liner turning round gives you an idea how big the river Rhone is at this stage!
> View attachment 249557
> 
> View attachment 249558
> 
> View attachment 249559


WOW!!!!! More and more amazing!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!! That sounds (and looks!) AMAZING!!!!!!! Yet another item for my bucket list!!!!



As we have been there before, it’s probably already on the list... roughly 2378th I think


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We then drove into the nearby Alpilles hills for a picnic lunch
> View attachment 249552
> 
> 
> And then to the “trogloydytic” Abbey of Saint-Roman near Beaucaire.
> 
> It is on top of the hill and the Abbey was cut into the rock. There are many grave cuts visible in the rock; they were crammed in and certainly didn’t respect the traditional east-west orientation for a Christian grave!
> View attachment 249553
> 
> View attachment 249554
> 
> View attachment 249555
> 
> View attachment 249556
> 
> 
> There was a fine view across the Rhone valley towards the Alpilles... the cruise liner turning round gives you an idea how big the river Rhone is at this stage!
> View attachment 249557
> 
> View attachment 249558
> 
> View attachment 249559



Just amazing!! 
I seriously need to get out more!!


----------



## Momof4

Lol! I didn’t read past your post and everyone said “amazing!”


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Yes, we go to the Camargue every time we are here. We will be going on Thursday this week


When you see wild white horses there please picture them for me.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!! That sounds (and looks!) AMAZING!!!!!!! Yet another item for my bucket list!!!!


Hello Bea, you have to live 150 years to see every place that is on your bucket list ! LOL !


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> As we have been there before, it’s probably already on the list... roughly 2378th I think


I think you're right!


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello Bea, you have to live 150 years to see every place that is on your bucket list ! LOL !


HAHA! That's TRUE!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Just amazing!!
> I seriously need to get out more!!


Compared to JoesMum and Dad, we're all slackers!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Compared to JoesMum and Dad, we're all slackers!!!!



I know right? 
I have a small triangle I drive in and leaving my town is a big deal! Especially when we venture out for a dinner 25 minutes away!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> When you see wild white horses there please picture them for me.


Will do


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I thought I’d share a few postcards of today’s adventures. Today we drove east into Provence which is famous for lavender, sunflowers (both of which have finished flowering) and the author Peter Mayle whose book “A year in Provence” ensured most of it is heaving with tourists... needless to say, we avoid the worst bits!
> 
> We started our day near one of those beautiful, but overrun by tourists, places - Les Baux de Provence. Les Baux was the centre for mining Bauxite (Aluminium ore) which is how it got its name. One of the old mines has been converted to Carrières de Lumières an amazing light and sound show where pictures are projected onto the walls and you can wander through the mine galleries watching the show.
> 
> There were two shows running - the first with 1960s music called Flower Power
> View attachment 249547
> 
> View attachment 249548
> 
> 
> And the second, set to classical music, featuring Spanish artists like Goya and Picasso
> View attachment 249549
> 
> View attachment 249551
> 
> View attachment 249550



What a brilliant use of an old mine!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And to make up for the scorpion, here’s a lovely swallowtail butterfly. There were dozens of them at the Abbey
> View attachment 249560



Our Melissa! (Daughter’s name for every swallowtail of this kind.) We had tons of its caterpillars eating my parsley and dill in Turkey, so we collected and fed a few in jars to watch how they turn into butterflies. 



And that’s the story behind Kristoff’s picture:


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Booooo to Danish and German summers !!!! Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !



Except the one this year!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You are adapted quick to Denmark. I am sure a traditional article of clothing there is the yellow rain coat !!!!



Make it grey or black — Danes are very conservative with colors. White walls, black clothes.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I know right?
> I have a small triangle I drive in and leaving my town is a big deal! Especially when we venture out for a dinner 25 minutes away!



Perfect life! (The grass is always greener...  )


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636



No, they don’t count — when you share some with your roommates!  
The look on JoesDad’s face — priceless!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
School + afterschool activities have all started here, so I’m a busy class mom again.  Husband’s conferences are starting too, and there are shirts I successfully neglected for many months that are now waiting to be ironed. I’m sure my freelance work will start trickling in soon too. The holiday is over.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Our Melissa! (Daughter’s name for every swallowtail of this kind.) We had tons of its caterpillars eating my parsley and dill in Turkey, so we collected and fed a few in jars to watch how they turn into butterflies.
> View attachment 249637
> 
> 
> And that’s the story behind Kristoff’s picture:
> View attachment 249638



How lovely


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I thought I’d share a few postcards of today’s adventures. Today we drove east into Provence which is famous for lavender, sunflowers (both of which have finished flowering) and the author Peter Mayle whose book “A year in Provence” ensured most of it is heaving with tourists... needless to say, we avoid the worst bits!
> 
> We started our day near one of those beautiful, but overrun by tourists, places - Les Baux de Provence. Les Baux was the centre for mining Bauxite (Aluminium ore) which is how it got its name. One of the old mines has been converted to Carrières de Lumières an amazing light and sound show where pictures are projected onto the walls and you can wander through the mine galleries watching the show.
> 
> There were two shows running - the first with 1960s music called Flower Power
> View attachment 249547
> 
> View attachment 249548
> 
> 
> And the second, set to classical music, featuring Spanish artists like Goya and Picasso
> View attachment 249549
> 
> View attachment 249551
> 
> View attachment 249550


How wonderful, that must have been great to wander through.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We then drove into the nearby Alpilles hills for a picnic lunch
> View attachment 249552
> 
> 
> And then to the “trogloydytic” Abbey of Saint-Roman near Beaucaire.
> 
> It is on top of the hill and the Abbey was cut into the rock. There are many grave cuts visible in the rock; they were crammed in and certainly didn’t respect the traditional east-west orientation for a Christian grave!
> View attachment 249553
> 
> View attachment 249554
> 
> View attachment 249555
> 
> View attachment 249556
> 
> 
> There was a fine view across the Rhone valley towards the Alpilles... the cruise liner turning round gives you an idea how big the river Rhone is at this stage!
> View attachment 249557
> 
> View attachment 249558
> 
> View attachment 249559


Spectacular scenery!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> School + afterschool activities have all started here, so I’m a busy class mom again.  Husband’s conferences are starting too, and there are shirts I successfully neglected for many months that are now waiting to be ironed. I’m sure my freelance work will start trickling in soon too. The holiday is over.


Good morning Lena,
I know how you feel and have to pull my school clothes from the ironing basket this week.
In some ways it's good to be back in a routine, but I think I prefer to be spontaneous and decide on the day what I want to do. 
Never mind - all good (and bad) things come to an end.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636


There's plenty of fruit!
That must count for at least a couple of your 5 a day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon CDRers.
Happy Tuesday to you all.
I am taking Lola out for a ride in the car as he hasn't had a poop for a few weeks.
It usually does the trick when long soaks etc fail.
Have a good day.
Not see you later


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
I'm having a small issue I'm hoping my U.K. roommates can help me with.
I'm "hot rodding" a classic Toyota KP61.
One of the many modifications I'm doing is getting rid of the huge, plastic American market bumpers and installing bumpers from the Asian, European cars.
I found a front.....In Malaysia.
I also found rear brackets. But no bumper. They are HIGHLY sought after here in America. And there are none to be had at any price.
Does anyone in the U.K. know of a wrecker yard (breaker?) That specializes in Japanese cars? I know the shipping will be high. But I want a rear JDM type bumper.
Rusty and bent is fine.
The U.K should have loads of them I'm thinking.
(I found the brackets on Ebay UK)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These are the hideous and heavy American units


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These are the steel units from everywhere else.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning every one! Happy Tuesday! I’m pretty Jealous over the ice cream Linda! @JoesMum
I had a couple scoops instead of a glass of wine the other night but it was really frozen yogurt with 90 calories per 1/2 cup [emoji33]

Wishing everyone a wonderful day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636



Wow......that’s what i call way more than ice cream... a smorgasborg of sweet frozen delight, with fruit for sure. Wow.
I’m sure no “light” cream or sweetners...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636



[emoji33]HOLY MOLY!!!! I have NEVER seen such creations!!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Our Melissa! (Daughter’s name for every swallowtail of this kind.) We had tons of its caterpillars eating my parsley and dill in Turkey, so we collected and fed a few in jars to watch how they turn into butterflies.
> View attachment 249637
> 
> 
> And that’s the story behind Kristoff’s picture:
> View attachment 249638



What WONDERFUL photos!!!!
loveLoveLOVE the one of daughter and the butterfly!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
And Kristoff with the butterfly in his butt is calendar-worthy!!!!!![emoji2]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are the steel units from everywhere else.


Can we see your car?


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm having a small issue I'm hoping my U.K. roommates can help me with.
> I'm "hot rodding" a classic Toyota KP61.
> One of the many modifications I'm doing is getting rid of the huge, plastic American market bumpers and installing bumpers from the Asian, European cars.
> I found a front.....In Malaysia.
> I also found rear brackets. But no bumper. They are HIGHLY sought after here in America. And there are none to be had at any price.
> Does anyone in the U.K. know of a wrecker yard (breaker?) That specializes in Japanese cars? I know the shipping will be high. But I want a rear JDM type bumper.
> Rusty and bent is fine.
> The U.K should have loads of them I'm thinking.
> (I found the brackets on Ebay UK)



Give me a prod by PM next week when I’m back home and I’ll have a hunt!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636



Fancy!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636


While those creations are truly beautiful, it just serves to show how different your palettes are from ours here in the U.S. We might put a fruit topping over our ice cream, but the actual fruit? no. And the topping would be very sweet.


----------



## Momof4

This new dog is super cute but has a rough life!! All he does is sleep and poop in my house[emoji51]
I don’t even tell my husband about every accident. 
@ZEROPILOT any ideas? I know Chi’s are stubborn. 
I think I’m going to buy a clicker and treat every time he goes outside. He’s not food motivated at all but does like turkey. 

Good luck finding your bumper!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## rjamesbeasley

Make sure to train the pup well whilst still a puppy I think there's some good books out there to help!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings...

We saw this last Thursday on one of our longer paddles. Remember the old CondeNaste last page - “A Room With a View” ?


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Our Melissa! (Daughter’s name for every swallowtail of this kind.) We had tons of its caterpillars eating my parsley and dill in Turkey, so we collected and fed a few in jars to watch how they turn into butterflies.
> View attachment 249637
> 
> 
> And that’s the story behind Kristoff’s picture:
> View attachment 249638



Your daughter is adorable!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 249662


It's going to be hard at first, but you'll need to be extra vigilant. Keep your eye on him all the time, and as soon as he wakes up, run outside with him. He hasn't figured out yet how to tell you he needs to go outside. Make a big deal out of it when he goes outside.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Give me a prod by PM next week when I’m back home and I’ll have a hunt!


I sure will 
Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

rjamesbeasley said:


> Can we see your car?


I'll try to find a photo of the whole car
The last of the rear wheel drive cars with a transplanted, late model engine.
Had 58 hp from the factory in 1981. Now has over 130.
It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Will do


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636


Looking very yummy. Mostly fruits..... not much calories...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Our Melissa! (Daughter’s name for every swallowtail of this kind.) We had tons of its caterpillars eating my parsley and dill in Turkey, so we collected and fed a few in jars to watch how they turn into butterflies.
> View attachment 249637
> 
> 
> And that’s the story behind Kristoff’s picture:
> View attachment 249638


So cute ! Your daughter, Kristoff and the butterflys.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Except the one this year!


Okay. Agree.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Make it grey or black — Danes are very conservative with colors. White walls, black clothes.


That fits to dark and cloudy skies ....


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 249662


He looks so satisfied living with you and your family. Do you know something about his past live ? Was he a stray dog or something else ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> We saw this last Thursday on one of our longer paddles. Remember the old CondeNaste last page - “A Room With a View” ?
> 
> View attachment 249666


That is FUNNY ! Really a room with a view !


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are the hideous and heavy American units


That doesn't flatter the car at all. I don't blame you for wanting to change it


----------



## Bambam1989

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are the steel units from everywhere else.


That does look better.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> While those creations are truly beautiful, it just serves to show how different your palettes are from ours here in the U.S. We might put a fruit topping over our ice cream, but the actual fruit? no. And the topping would be very sweet.


It was sweet, but not overly so. Mine had a delicious gingerbread ice cream under the fruit. It was gorgeous!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 249662


So cute


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> We saw this last Thursday on one of our longer paddles. Remember the old CondeNaste last page - “A Room With a View” ?
> 
> View attachment 249666


Teehee!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> That does look better.


The steel units weigh almost nothing.
The big, plastic monstrosities weigh over 30 pounds each.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll try to find a photo of the whole car
> The last of the rear wheel drive cars with a transplanted, late model engine.
> Had 58 hp from the factory in 1981. Now has over 130.
> It's a lot of fun.


That's a pretty sporty looking little auto. Will you also be replacing the front bumper?


----------



## Momof4

rjamesbeasley said:


> Make sure to train the pup well whilst still a puppy I think there's some good books out there to help!



He’s over 5 and I believe abused. We are building trust.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> He looks so satisfied living with you and your family. Do you know something about his past live ? Was he a stray dog or something else ?



He was a stray and he’s skinny! The vet would like him to gain 1-2lbs. 

I really think he was abused. He is head shy when you go into pet him, but loves to be pet. He tip toes to you but freezes when approached. He’s improved a lot in a week. 
I’m on a mission to turn him around but also know the lasting effects will always be there. 

He’s content sleeping and today he started actually running around the house but as soon as he sees me he runs away and back on the sofa.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> He was a stray and he’s skinny! The vet would like him to gain 1-2lbs.
> 
> I really think he was abused. He is head shy when you go into pet him, but loves to be pet. He tip toes to you but freezes when approached. He’s improved a lot in a week.
> I’m on a mission to turn him around but also know the lasting effects will always be there.
> 
> He’s content sleeping and today he started actually running around the house but as soon as he sees me he runs away and back on the sofa.


Poor little dog. It is obviously that he was beaten. He is full of fear. It will take a long time until he can forget what has happen to him.
He will need a lot of love and patience. I am sure he is in the best hands in your family. Your other dogs will help the little guy to learn that not all people beat poor little dogs.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Poor little dog. It is obviously that he was beaten. He is full of fear. It will take a long time until he can forget what has happen to him.
> He will need a lot of love and patience. I am sure he is in the best hands in your family. Your other dogs will help the little guy to learn that not all people beat poor little dogs.



Thank you!! He is priority right now!
Last night he crawled in my lap and curled up[emoji173]️. Baby steps. 
I should video him so I have before and after.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty sporty looking little auto. Will you also be replacing the front bumper?


Thanks
Yes. The front has been painted and installed. That photo is not recent.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey. Hope your day is going well.
I'm just watching paint dry..


----------



## EllieMay

I am very tired of working late days!!! There is not enough hours lately and I’m missing my free time! Hubby comes home tomorrow & i’m sure glad.. we have plans to go to an atv Park for the holiday weekend!! Got a camper spot reserved and waders are packed!! Just wanted to check in and say goodnight.. read ya later!!


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> I could probably fill up a dozen calendars with his "tongue" pics alone... I seriously take to many pictures.
> View attachment 249297
> View attachment 249299


Love the pics you took!


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Good Mornoonevening Gillian. I hope it is not so hot today for you.


Good morning Carol. Hope you are well.

No, not that hot when considering that August is the hottest month of the year.Temperature reached a maximum of 30 degrees C (about 86 F), which is not at all hot.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I am soooo jealous. I also want to go on holiday to France.


I want to go to Turkey.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> Hope you are all having a good Saturday so far.
> It's been very quiet here but I'm taking my niece out to buy her some earrings in a while, as she had her ears pierced for her birthday.
> She will be off to Uni soon so want her to chose some to take with her.
> Will pop back in later.
> TTFN


Good morning Lyn and Lola.

Happy Birthday to your nice !


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> And good morning to All!!!


Good morning.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Brilliant [emoji23]


Good one!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> Adam you know how we all love you and miss you when you take your breaks, for whatever reason.
> You are never far from everyone's thoughts in your absence.
> Although the rest of us still have fun and support each other, we still miss your wit and wisdom when you disappear.
> The CDR is your brainchild and you more than anyone should be here.
> So as soon as you feel ready, please come back and make a lot of people very happy.


Agree.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 249662


Adorable so long as he's asleep and far from me.


----------



## Gillian M

Billna64 said:


> Hey guys


Hi!


----------



## Gillian M

at Cold Dark Room! ​


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are the hideous and heavy American units



Yeah, that doesn’t look right! I don’t have any recommendations, but back in Central Asia we’d get lots of used Western or Japanese cars brought from the Baltics (Latvia, Estonia). In many cases those cars would be redesigned or even reassembled there from junk and then sold cheaply to us. There must be some business there.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> What WONDERFUL photos!!!!
> loveLoveLOVE the one of daughter and the butterfly!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> And Kristoff with the butterfly in his butt is calendar-worthy!!!!!![emoji2]



Thank you, Bea!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> This new dog is super cute but has a rough life!! All he does is sleep and poop in my house[emoji51]
> I don’t even tell my husband about every accident.
> @ZEROPILOT any ideas? I know Chi’s are stubborn.
> I think I’m going to buy a clicker and treat every time he goes outside. He’s not food motivated at all but does like turkey.
> 
> Good luck finding your bumper!!



That’s tough with the rescue dog. @CarolM had plenty of that with Scooby Doo. Carol, is he doing any better now?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> We saw this last Thursday on one of our longer paddles. Remember the old CondeNaste last page - “A Room With a View” ?
> 
> View attachment 249666



Top notch!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Your daughter is adorable!!!



Thank you, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> He was a stray and he’s skinny! The vet would like him to gain 1-2lbs.
> 
> I really think he was abused. He is head shy when you go into pet him, but loves to be pet. He tip toes to you but freezes when approached. He’s improved a lot in a week.
> I’m on a mission to turn him around but also know the lasting effects will always be there.
> 
> He’s content sleeping and today he started actually running around the house but as soon as he sees me he runs away and back on the sofa.



Oh poor thing. I hope he learns to feel secure. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I am very tired of working late days!!! There is not enough hours lately and I’m missing my free time! Hubby comes home tomorrow & i’m sure glad.. we have plans to go to an atv Park for the holiday weekend!! Got a camper spot reserved and waders are packed!! Just wanted to check in and say goodnight.. read ya later!!



Take care, Heather! I bet you can’t wait to have a little break.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> I want to go to Turkey.



It should be cheaper now... 
Do look into Izmir, Kusadasi, the Aegean region. Or Cappadocia. Or Pamukkale. 










(Not my photos)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’ll do that for our Russian teachers on September 1 this year! Just a little motivation for their important and hard work that they do for little pay.


So if each child brings a bouquet of flowers where do they put them all?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Slept till 11:30 after dropping daughter to school.


AAhhh , Soooo jealous right now.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So if each child brings a bouquet of flowers where do they put them all?



I have no idea! But it’s one of maybe two days of the year when teachers feel appreciated. 

(Not my photos


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon roomies.
> 
> I thought I’d share a few postcards of today’s adventures. Today we drove east into Provence which is famous for lavender, sunflowers (both of which have finished flowering) and the author Peter Mayle whose book “A year in Provence” ensured most of it is heaving with tourists... needless to say, we avoid the worst bits!
> 
> We started our day near one of those beautiful, but overrun by tourists, places - Les Baux de Provence. Les Baux was the centre for mining Bauxite (Aluminium ore) which is how it got its name. One of the old mines has been converted to Carrières de Lumières an amazing light and sound show where pictures are projected onto the walls and you can wander through the mine galleries watching the show.
> 
> There were two shows running - the first with 1960s music called Flower Power
> View attachment 249547
> 
> View attachment 249548
> 
> 
> And the second, set to classical music, featuring Spanish artists like Goya and Picasso
> View attachment 249549
> 
> View attachment 249551
> 
> View attachment 249550


Wow


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We then drove into the nearby Alpilles hills for a picnic lunch
> View attachment 249552
> 
> 
> And then to the “trogloydytic” Abbey of Saint-Roman near Beaucaire.
> 
> It is on top of the hill and the Abbey was cut into the rock. There are many grave cuts visible in the rock; they were crammed in and certainly didn’t respect the traditional east-west orientation for a Christian grave!
> View attachment 249553
> 
> View attachment 249554
> 
> View attachment 249555
> 
> View attachment 249556
> 
> 
> There was a fine view across the Rhone valley towards the Alpilles... the cruise liner turning round gives you an idea how big the river Rhone is at this stage!
> View attachment 249557
> 
> View attachment 249558
> 
> View attachment 249559


Love love love these ones


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It was daughter’s turn to make dinner last night and then we went to an ice cream parlour in the town square after. Holiday calories don’t count, do they?
> View attachment 249634
> 
> View attachment 249635
> 
> View attachment 249636


Of course they don't!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Our Melissa! (Daughter’s name for every swallowtail of this kind.) We had tons of its caterpillars eating my parsley and dill in Turkey, so we collected and fed a few in jars to watch how they turn into butterflies.
> View attachment 249637
> 
> 
> And that’s the story behind Kristoff’s picture:
> View attachment 249638


Really LOVE these two pics.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> School + afterschool activities have all started here, so I’m a busy class mom again.  Husband’s conferences are starting too, and there are shirts I successfully neglected for many months that are now waiting to be ironed. I’m sure my freelance work will start trickling in soon too. The holiday is over.


Oh Dear.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> We saw this last Thursday on one of our longer paddles. Remember the old CondeNaste last page - “A Room With a View” ?
> 
> View attachment 249666


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> He was a stray and he’s skinny! The vet would like him to gain 1-2lbs.
> 
> I really think he was abused. He is head shy when you go into pet him, but loves to be pet. He tip toes to you but freezes when approached. He’s improved a lot in a week.
> I’m on a mission to turn him around but also know the lasting effects will always be there.
> 
> He’s content sleeping and today he started actually running around the house but as soon as he sees me he runs away and back on the sofa.


Poor little thing.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am very tired of working late days!!! There is not enough hours lately and I’m missing my free time! Hubby comes home tomorrow & i’m sure glad.. we have plans to go to an atv Park for the holiday weekend!! Got a camper spot reserved and waders are packed!! Just wanted to check in and say goodnight.. read ya later!!


Know how you feel. I am missing my CDR time.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s tough with the rescue dog. @CarolM had plenty of that with Scooby Doo. Carol, is he doing any better now?


LOL, Nope as far as the peeing goes. I just gave up and now keep heavy Jik etc in the house to clean it up and sterilize it now. But they do say that it takes a long time before they actually do start to get completely comfortable. So all good. We knew what we were signing up for.
The funny thing is that Stephen pretends to want to give Scooby-doo back everyday But I think that he loves him the most out of us all.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It should be cheaper now...
> Do look into Izmir, Kusadasi, the Aegean region. Or Cappadocia. Or Pamukkale.
> 
> View attachment 249765
> 
> 
> View attachment 249766
> 
> 
> View attachment 249767
> 
> 
> (Not my photos)


I want to go to Turkey now!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I have no idea! But it’s one of maybe two days of the year when teachers feel appreciated.
> 
> (Not my photos
> 
> View attachment 249768
> 
> View attachment 249769
> 
> View attachment 249770
> 
> View attachment 249771


I actually like that idea. We do not do it in South Africa at all.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Managed to get caught up again. Sjoe it has been and is a hectic week. Anyway I need to get back to work again. I will check in when I can. And will try and respond to posts when I can.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I want to go to Turkey now!!



It was even better in the first half of 2017. Because I was there [emoji56][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. Managed to get caught up again. Sjoe it has been and is a hectic week. Anyway I need to get back to work again. I will check in when I can. And will try and respond to posts when I can.



Have a good week, despite your hectic schedule! And do stop by anytime; we’re still here [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day alles..

Yet another very hot, sticky, humid start to the day here. Heat Index supposed to be 107 ish today on the East Coast...record breaking yuckiness. Calling for “Dangerous Heat Levels” - even too hot to be out kayaking.

Late breaking news on “illegal” turtle and tort breeding program uncovered on Majorca....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Yeah, that doesn’t look right! I don’t have any recommendations, but back in Central Asia we’d get lots of used Western or Japanese cars brought from the Baltics (Latvia, Estonia). In many cases those cars would be redesigned or even reassembled there from junk and then sold cheaply to us. There must be some business there.


The parts I need are probably all over the planet. That model was from 1973 to 1984. A long run for a production car. But never bought here because they didn't meet our crash test criteria.
Some one I can trust to send me the part is my concern.
I successfully bought parts from Malaysia once. But the second time I had someone steal my money. Try to, anyway.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Late breaking news on “illegal” turtle and tort breeding program uncovered on Majorca....



At least they are breeding rather than smuggling wild caught animals... however, I guess the parentage of the adults can’t be guaranteed and the care of the torts and turtles looks far from ideal


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon. ‘Busy’ day here doing chores (sort of) 

The Wednesday market needed a visit for food supplies. Some laundry needed doing, but it doesn’t exactly need long to dry here!

And now for an afternoon of reading and swimming. Life’s so hard sometimes


----------



## JoesMum

Very cute kitten that was watching us from a balcony as we walked in town last night


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Does that mean that you are filthy rich?[emoji6]


Hi Carol, hope you are well.

Me?! No my dear friend. I meant that those who have dogs are the extremely rich, not the people who have torts, cats, birds.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Ooohh. Gorgeous.


Agree.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! Your weather sounds amazing! It’s not daylight here yet but our cool mornings are still holding out on us... hot n muggy is our forecast!!!


Good evening, hope you are well. 

V hot here as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Adam I want you back of everything the other CDR’s have stated!!
> We love you!!!!
> No questions asked, just come back with your charming self!!!


So true. Everybody here at CDR misses you, @Tidgy's Dad . Please come back!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> It's the August or Summer Bank Holiday here so many people have a day off work.
> Hope you all have a good day!


Hi Lyn and hi Lola.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> It should be cheaper now...
> Do look into Izmir, Kusadasi, the Aegean region. Or Cappadocia. Or Pamukkale.
> 
> View attachment 249765
> 
> 
> View attachment 249766
> 
> 
> View attachment 249767
> 
> 
> (Not my photos)


Hi Lena, thanks for posting the photos. 

Yes, Turkey is _relatively_ cheap. It's also quite near to Jordan.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> I'm having a small issue I'm hoping my U.K. roommates can help me with.
> I'm "hot rodding" a classic Toyota KP61.
> One of the many modifications I'm doing is getting rid of the huge, plastic American market bumpers and installing bumpers from the Asian, European cars.
> I found a front.....In Malaysia.
> I also found rear brackets. But no bumper. They are HIGHLY sought after here in America. And there are none to be had at any price.
> Does anyone in the U.K. know of a wrecker yard (breaker?) That specializes in Japanese cars? I know the shipping will be high. But I want a rear JDM type bumper.
> Rusty and bent is fine.
> The U.K should have loads of them I'm thinking.
> (I found the brackets on Ebay UK)


Will Google it Ed, to see what comes up in my area.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> He was a stray and he’s skinny! The vet would like him to gain 1-2lbs.
> 
> I really think he was abused. He is head shy when you go into pet him, but loves to be pet. He tip toes to you but freezes when approached. He’s improved a lot in a week.
> I’m on a mission to turn him around but also know the lasting effects will always be there.
> 
> He’s content sleeping and today he started actually running around the house but as soon as he sees me he runs away and back on the sofa.


Poor thing.
Sounds like he was a scared little pooch in his past homes.
I'm sure your patience will pay off eventually.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, I THOUGHT I was going to make the bed, but apparently not...


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So if each child brings a bouquet of flowers where do they put them all?


The would need a lot of vases!
A lovely gesture though!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day alles..
> 
> Yet another very hot, sticky, humid start to the day here. Heat Index supposed to be 107 ish today on the East Coast...record breaking yuckiness. Calling for “Dangerous Heat Levels” - even too hot to be out kayaking.
> 
> Late breaking news on “illegal” turtle and tort breeding program uncovered on Majorca....


That is shocking!
I hope they manage to help all those poor creatures.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Well, I THOUGHT I was going to make the bed, but apparently not...
> 
> View attachment 249829


You know what they say Bea........let sleeping cats lie!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all

Many posts back, i posted some pix of the Osage Orange “fruit” that is now in growth here in Maryland. Here’s a reminder of what the fruit looks like up in the trees:






And here’s the pulpy/seedy inside. Not much to eat, but plenty of seeds.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I am very tired of working late days!!! There is not enough hours lately and I’m missing my free time! Hubby comes home tomorrow & i’m sure glad.. we have plans to go to an atv Park for the holiday weekend!! Got a camper spot reserved and waders are packed!! Just wanted to check in and say goodnight.. read ya later!!


Sounds like some well earned family time coming up!
Hope you all have good weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Lyn and hi Lola.


Hi Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all
> 
> Many posts back, i posted some pix of the Osage Orange “fruit” that is now in growth here in Maryland. Here’s a reminder of what the fruit looks like up in the trees:
> 
> View attachment 249831
> View attachment 249832
> View attachment 249833
> 
> 
> And here’s the pulpy/seedy inside. Not much to eat, but plenty of seeds.
> 
> View attachment 249834


Looks a bit like a wrinkled Kiwi fruit!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all - I'm a bit late popping in.
Weather has been lovely today sunny but not too hot.
Went for a lovely forest walk with a few friends and dogs.
Was in the valley next to the one that was burnt last month.
It was sad to see the logging trucks passing with all the burnt trees that had to be felled .
The have to make it safe for the mountain bikers and walkers who use the area and so that they can start re planting with native trees.
Hope you are all well and having a good Weds.
Not see you tomorrow!
Nos Da.


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, hope you are well.
> 
> V hot here as well.



Hey Gillian!! Thank you, I am well we have a nice storm moving in and my hubby made it home after two weeks of working away.. my life is complete at the moment.. I’m so blessed with Kids, animals, and lots of Love!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon my friends!! Today I worked with a customer that pumps oil in one of the last remaining fire-flood zones in the US.. he is a long time customer & a friend... ANYWAY, he pointed out a large tree on the property that was HEAVY with fruit. He said the deer work it over. It was a min pear tree ( my name, not scientific) the pears were the size of figs! He told me that in the winter I could transplant some of the smaller ones because it populates quickly.. the main tree is huge.. I’m so excited (even though I’ll probably kill it) lol..
Just doesn’t take much for me[emoji6]

Wishing you all a pleasant evening!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> You know what they say Bea........let sleeping cats lie!



I always do! Especially if it gets me out of chores!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Well, I THOUGHT I was going to make the bed, but apparently not...
> 
> View attachment 249829



They always have better ideas! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all
> 
> Many posts back, i posted some pix of the Osage Orange “fruit” that is now in growth here in Maryland. Here’s a reminder of what the fruit looks like up in the trees:
> 
> View attachment 249831
> View attachment 249832
> View attachment 249833
> 
> 
> And here’s the pulpy/seedy inside. Not much to eat, but plenty of seeds.
> 
> View attachment 249834



Do people actually eat it? They sell something like that at florists here, saying though that it’s for decoration only. Might be another type of green balls, of course. A plant is a plant is a plant for me... [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - I'm a bit late popping in.
> Weather has been lovely today sunny but not too hot.
> Went for a lovely forest walk with a few friends and dogs.
> Was in the valley next to the one that was burnt last month.
> It was sad to see the logging trucks passing with all the burnt trees that had to be felled .
> The have to make it safe for the mountain bikers and walkers who use the area and so that they can start re planting with native trees.
> Hope you are all well and having a good Weds.
> Not see you tomorrow!
> Nos Da.



God knows how long it would take to replant the area. Sad indeed.  Glad you had a lovely walk though!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon my friends!! Today I worked with a customer that pumps oil in one of the last remaining fire-flood zones in the US.. he is a long time customer & a friend... ANYWAY, he pointed out a large tree on the property that was HEAVY with fruit. He said the deer work it over. It was a min pear tree ( my name, not scientific) the pears were the size of figs! He told me that in the winter I could transplant some of the smaller ones because it populates quickly.. the main tree is huge.. I’m so excited (even though I’ll probably kill it) lol..
> Just doesn’t take much for me[emoji6]
> 
> Wishing you all a pleasant evening!



So, would you plant it for the deer?  Good luck with it  Glad your life is complete once again. 
My husband is away now — on and off for the entire month. We’ve booked a ton of play dates. At my place and under my responsibility, of course.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Will Google it Ed, to see what comes up in my area.


Thanks, Lyn.
I've ordered one from Malaysia again. But this time through Ebay so I have some kind of assurance that I'll actually get it.
I ordered one from an early Corolla. Not exactly the same. It'll require some cutting and welding. But I'll be done with it.
I appreciate the gesture.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning CDRers the end of another week fast approaching!
I am going to try to cram all the things I've been putting off all holiday into the next few days!
Also have visitors for weekend so will be very busy.
Off to see Evita tomorrow night and then a blues band on Sat night and goodness knows what in between.
But meanwhile better make a start on my 'to do' list.
Have a good Thursday and not see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Lyn.
> I've ordered one from Malaysia again. But this time through Ebay so I have some kind of assurance that I'll actually get it.
> I ordered one from an early Corolla. Not exactly the same. It'll require some cutting and welding. But I'll be done with it.
> I appreciate the gesture.


You're welcome Ed.
Was going to ask you if the car was also known as a Starlight but as you seem to have found the part it doesn't matter now.
Hope it arrives without any problems.
Have a good day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> You're welcome Ed.
> Was going to ask you if the car was also known as a Starlight but as you seem to have found the part it doesn't matter now.
> Hope it arrives without any problems.
> Have a good day.


The KP61 was also known as the STARLET. After 1984 it became front wheel drive, and in my opinion, very boring. (And no longer imported here anyway)
The name STARLET didn't translate very well in my opinion.
It was the PUBLICA before that. But it was never imported here.
Later models were the Starlet Glanza and then, eventually the Yaris. The car my wife drives.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Do people actually eat it? They sell something like that at florists here, saying though that it’s for decoration only. Might be another type of green balls, of course. A plant is a plant is a plant for me... [emoji85][emoji23]



Not really...apparently native Indians used to use it as a treatment. 

The fruits secrete a sticky white latex when cut or damaged. Despite the name "Osage orange",it is only distantly related to the orange,[4] but rather is a member of the mulberry family, Moraceae. Due to its latex secretions and woody pulp, the fruit is typically not eaten by humans and rarely by foraging animals, giving it distinction as an anachronistic "ghost of evolution".
The Comanche tribe historically used a root/water infusion for eye conditions.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> So, would you plant it for the deer?  Good luck with it  Glad your life is complete once again.
> My husband is away now — on and off for the entire month. We’ve booked a ton of play dates. At my place and under my responsibility, of course.



Lena, you just might be my twin soul, LOL!! I always try to have anyone over at my house instead of me going anywhere.. because of the vast age differences in my children, it’s just so much easier to accommodate everyone.. plenty of times I’m rolling my eyes too, but it’s really my setup the whole time[emoji4]. And for the pear tree, yes... I would plant it for the deer. I have a nice herd that hangs out in the pasture with the horses pretty often.. love to watch them... in all that free time that I don’t really have [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning CDRers the end of another week fast approaching!
> I am going to try to cram all the things I've been putting off all holiday into the next few days!
> Also have visitors for weekend so will be very busy.
> Off to see Evita tomorrow night and then a blues band on Sat night and goodness knows what in between.
> But meanwhile better make a start on my 'to do' list.
> Have a good Thursday and not see you later.



Blues band sounds really cool!! You have lots of fun and record a song for us hope your visitors are the enjoyable kind!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all
> 
> Many posts back, i posted some pix of the Osage Orange “fruit” that is now in growth here in Maryland. Here’s a reminder of what the fruit looks like up in the trees:
> 
> View attachment 249831
> View attachment 249832
> View attachment 249833
> 
> 
> And here’s the pulpy/seedy inside. Not much to eat, but plenty of seeds.
> 
> View attachment 249834



Someone gave me one of those a couple yrs ago and I never knew the name. I don’t remember if I liked it.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian and Oli!


Another "Hi Lyn, hi Lola."


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Evening all - I'm a bit late popping in.
> Weather has been lovely today sunny but not too hot.
> Went for a lovely forest walk with a few friends and dogs.
> Was in the valley next to the one that was burnt last month.
> It was sad to see the logging trucks passing with all the burnt trees that had to be felled .
> The have to make it safe for the mountain bikers and walkers who use the area and so that they can start re planting with native trees.
> Hope you are all well and having a good Weds.
> Not see you tomorrow!
> Nos Da.


Good evening. So even you went out for a walk? I did however, it was rather hot. Temperature was about 22 degrees C just before sunset. It had reached 34 degrees C during the day - very hot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Going back to my county road widening project - 

Many years ago, when I started a turtle club in my town, one of the charter members was an older couple who attended every meeting. We got to be friends of sorts. They are very nice people. Come to find out, his son has a house just around the corner and across the street from me. Before he retired, the son was in some branch of local government, so is familiar with the ins and outs involved with this road widening thing-a-ma-bob. Because of my friendship with his parents, he has taken me under his wing, so to speak, and has told me he is happy to be my advocate. 

So far he has sent a couple emails to the county requesting a larger version of the site map, and scheduled an appointment for the county to come out tomorrow morning to re-survey my property with my driveway in mind.

I feel so much more settled, knowing I have someone in my corner. I was starting to become a nervous wreck.

This a.m. when I was driving home from shopping I saw that the power company has started replacing poles further down the street from me - at the beginning of the project.

I'll be so glad when this is all settled and I can breathe again.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Hey Gillian!! Thank you, I am well we have a nice storm moving in and my hubby made it home after two weeks of working away.. my life is complete at the moment.. I’m so blessed with Kids, animals, and lots of Love!!!


Hi! And glad to hear that all is well.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Going back to my county road widening project -
> 
> Many years ago, when I started a turtle club in my town, one of the charter members was an older couple who attended every meeting. We got to be friends of sorts. They are very nice people. Come to find out, his son has a house just around the corner and across the street from me. Before he retired, the son was in some branch of local government, so is familiar with the ins and outs involved with this road widening thing-a-ma-bob. Because of my friendship with his parents, he has taken me under his wing, so to speak, and has told me he is happy to be my advocate.
> 
> So far he has sent a couple emails to the county requesting a larger version of the site map, and scheduled an appointment for the county to come out tomorrow morning to re-survey my property with my driveway in mind.
> 
> I feel so much more settled, knowing I have someone in my corner. I was starting to become a nervous wreck.
> 
> This a.m. when I was driving home from shopping I saw that the power company has started replacing poles further down the street from me - at the beginning of the project.
> 
> I'll be so glad when this is all settled and I can breathe again.



I am so glad you now have someone to help with this Yvonne. Stressful nonetheless, but better when the load is shared


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Sorry I haven’t been around for a couple of days. 

We went to The Camargue today. It’s a wetland area of international importance for wildlife and is listed by UNESCO as well as the various wildlife organisations. 

The area is famous for its black bulls - beef cattle - and for growing a kind of rice that has a red colour. Also there are huge salt pans where sea water is collected and dried to make sea salt for cooking. 

The “Gardiens” (cowboys) ride white horses that can also be found roaming the area. I took this photo for @Bee62 - some horses with a Cattle Egret riding the back of one!



The area is also famous for its Greater Flamingoes and there were huge flocks today; more than we have seen before. Mostly they were too far off to photograph with my phone, but some were closer



The bird watching generally was excellent today. We also saw other wildlife though...

Like this spider with a leg span getting on for 2 inches (5cm)... actually we saw at least 5 of these!



And Coypu, known locally as Ragondin, which are actually not a native species



And... a European Pond Turtle; we have only ever seen one before so this was special!



Some scenery


with flamingoes







It’s been a long day, so I’ll say bonsoir and not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Well, I THOUGHT I was going to make the bed, but apparently not...
> 
> View attachment 249829


Never disturb a sleeping cat.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Lyn.
> I've ordered one from Malaysia again. But this time through Ebay so I have some kind of assurance that I'll actually get it.
> I ordered one from an early Corolla. Not exactly the same. It'll require some cutting and welding. But I'll be done with it.
> I appreciate the gesture.


These cars have been sold in Germany too. Right ? Maybe in Germany there are still parts to get.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Going back to my county road widening project -
> 
> Many years ago, when I started a turtle club in my town, one of the charter members was an older couple who attended every meeting. We got to be friends of sorts. They are very nice people. Come to find out, his son has a house just around the corner and across the street from me. Before he retired, the son was in some branch of local government, so is familiar with the ins and outs involved with this road widening thing-a-ma-bob. Because of my friendship with his parents, he has taken me under his wing, so to speak, and has told me he is happy to be my advocate.
> 
> So far he has sent a couple emails to the county requesting a larger version of the site map, and scheduled an appointment for the county to come out tomorrow morning to re-survey my property with my driveway in mind.
> 
> I feel so much more settled, knowing I have someone in my corner. I was starting to become a nervous wreck.
> 
> This a.m. when I was driving home from shopping I saw that the power company has started replacing poles further down the street from me - at the beginning of the project.
> 
> I'll be so glad when this is all settled and I can breathe again.


I hope your "advocate" can help you. No one needs such changes as they want to do with your property.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven’t been around for a couple of days.
> 
> We went to The Camargue today. It’s a wetland area of international importance for wildlife and is listed by UNESCO as well as the various wildlife organisations.
> 
> The area is famous for its black bulls - beef cattle - and for growing a kind of rice that has a red colour. Also there are huge salt pans where sea water is collected and dried to make sea salt for cooking.
> 
> The “Gardiens” (cowboys) ride white horses that can also be found roaming the area. I took this photo for @Bee62 - some horses with a Cattle Egret riding the back of one!
> View attachment 249940
> 
> 
> The area is also famous for its Greater Flamingoes and there were huge flocks today; more than we have seen before. Mostly they were too far off to photograph with my phone, but some were closer
> View attachment 249941
> 
> 
> The bird watching generally was excellent today. We also saw other wildlife though...
> 
> Like this spider with a leg span getting on for 2 inches (5cm)... actually we saw at least 5 of these!
> View attachment 249942
> 
> 
> And Coypu, known locally as Ragondin, which are actually not a native species
> View attachment 249943
> 
> 
> And... a European Pond Turtle; we have only ever seen one before so this was special!
> View attachment 249944
> 
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 249945
> 
> with flamingoes
> View attachment 249946
> 
> View attachment 249947
> 
> View attachment 249948
> 
> 
> It’s been a long day, so I’ll say bonsoir and not see you all tomorrow!


Hi Linda. Thank you for the pic of the Camargue horses. They are beautiful.
Your other pics are stunning too. The spider is a wasp spider.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argiope_bruennichi
Wild living flamingoes are beautiful too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven’t been around for a couple of days.
> 
> We went to The Camargue today. It’s a wetland area of international importance for wildlife and is listed by UNESCO as well as the various wildlife organisations.
> 
> The area is famous for its black bulls - beef cattle - and for growing a kind of rice that has a red colour. Also there are huge salt pans where sea water is collected and dried to make sea salt for cooking.
> 
> The “Gardiens” (cowboys) ride white horses that can also be found roaming the area. I took this photo for @Bee62 - some horses with a Cattle Egret riding the back of one!
> View attachment 249940
> 
> 
> The area is also famous for its Greater Flamingoes and there were huge flocks today; more than we have seen before. Mostly they were too far off to photograph with my phone, but some were closer
> View attachment 249941
> 
> 
> The bird watching generally was excellent today. We also saw other wildlife though...
> 
> Like this spider with a leg span getting on for 2 inches (5cm)... actually we saw at least 5 of these!
> View attachment 249942
> 
> 
> And Coypu, known locally as Ragondin, which are actually not a native species
> View attachment 249943
> 
> 
> And... a European Pond Turtle; we have only ever seen one before so this was special!
> View attachment 249944
> 
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 249945
> 
> with flamingoes
> View attachment 249946
> 
> View attachment 249947
> 
> View attachment 249948
> 
> 
> It’s been a long day, so I’ll say bonsoir and not see you all tomorrow!



Some very cool pix there, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all.

Yet another hot - 90F - day here, but lower humidity with a few scatterred thunderstorms moving about. Took Sully out for another long walk and bath/soaking. Took some video and a ton of stills - hard to pick “one” good one. Until i pick the best, I’ll throw one up here as a teaser.




Ok, maybe two.



*Sully Enjoying Marsh Mallow, August 2018*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe.
I


Bee62 said:


> These cars have been sold in Germany too. Right ? Maybe in Germany there are still parts to get.


I'm not absolutely sure they made it to Germany. But why wouldn't they have?


----------



## Bambam1989

Hi everyone! It's so quiet in here tonight.
Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Yet another hot - 90F - day here, but lower humidity with a few scatterred thunderstorms moving about. Took Sully out for another long walk and bath/soaking. Took some video and a ton of stills - hard to pick “one” good one. Until i pick the best, I’ll throw one up here as a teaser.
> 
> View attachment 249963
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe two.
> 
> View attachment 249964
> 
> *Sully Enjoying Marsh Mallow, August 2018*


Looking healthy and happy


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi Linda. Thank you for the pic of the Camargue horses. They are beautiful.
> Your other pics are stunning too. The spider is a wasp spider.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argiope_bruennichi
> Wild living flamingoes are beautiful too.


We had identified the spider as a Wasp Spider 

We had never seen them before, but there were quite a few. Minutes after identifying it, a picture of one appeared on the facebook page for Dungeness bird reserve near us in Kent. It seems these spiders are in the UK too!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Yet another hot - 90F - day here, but lower humidity with a few scatterred thunderstorms moving about. Took Sully out for another long walk and bath/soaking. Took some video and a ton of stills - hard to pick “one” good one. Until i pick the best, I’ll throw one up here as a teaser.
> 
> View attachment 249963
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe two.
> 
> View attachment 249964
> 
> *Sully Enjoying Marsh Mallow, August 2018*


Beautiful photos!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Just popping out to buy some bread for lunch. Back later!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!! It is 2:30 am here and I should be sleeping.. hate nights like this:-(.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Lyn.
> I've ordered one from Malaysia again. But this time through Ebay so I have some kind of assurance that I'll actually get it.
> I ordered one from an early Corolla. Not exactly the same. It'll require some cutting and welding. But I'll be done with it.
> I appreciate the gesture.



Good luck with your project, Ed! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning CDRers the end of another week fast approaching!
> I am going to try to cram all the things I've been putting off all holiday into the next few days!
> Also have visitors for weekend so will be very busy.
> Off to see Evita tomorrow night and then a blues band on Sat night and goodness knows what in between.
> But meanwhile better make a start on my 'to do' list.
> Have a good Thursday and not see you later.



Enjoy your busy Friday, Lyn! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lena, you just might be my twin soul, LOL!! I always try to have anyone over at my house instead of me going anywhere.. because of the vast age differences in my children, it’s just so much easier to accommodate everyone.. plenty of times I’m rolling my eyes too, but it’s really my setup the whole time[emoji4]. And for the pear tree, yes... I would plant it for the deer. I have a nice herd that hangs out in the pasture with the horses pretty often.. love to watch them... in all that free time that I don’t really have [emoji23][emoji6]



I’d love to have deer on or around my property! And I’d love to have property, to begin with.  (We’re in a rented apartment right now.)
I hear you about the play dates. Another mom asked me today if my daughter could come to their house next week — and I freaked out! It’s so unusual that it won’t be at my place. [emoji23] Even though I roll my eyes and complain, I actually think other children bring joy to our house — twice: first when they come and the second time, when they leave [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Someone gave me one of those a couple yrs ago and I never knew the name. I don’t remember if I liked it.



Mark says you weren’t supposed to eat it...  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Going back to my county road widening project -
> 
> Many years ago, when I started a turtle club in my town, one of the charter members was an older couple who attended every meeting. We got to be friends of sorts. They are very nice people. Come to find out, his son has a house just around the corner and across the street from me. Before he retired, the son was in some branch of local government, so is familiar with the ins and outs involved with this road widening thing-a-ma-bob. Because of my friendship with his parents, he has taken me under his wing, so to speak, and has told me he is happy to be my advocate.
> 
> So far he has sent a couple emails to the county requesting a larger version of the site map, and scheduled an appointment for the county to come out tomorrow morning to re-survey my property with my driveway in mind.
> 
> I feel so much more settled, knowing I have someone in my corner. I was starting to become a nervous wreck.
> 
> This a.m. when I was driving home from shopping I saw that the power company has started replacing poles further down the street from me - at the beginning of the project.
> 
> I'll be so glad when this is all settled and I can breathe again.



This has been going on for a while, hasn’t it, Yvonne? Glad that someone is looking after your interests. Hope it gets resolved soon [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven’t been around for a couple of days.
> 
> We went to The Camargue today. It’s a wetland area of international importance for wildlife and is listed by UNESCO as well as the various wildlife organisations.
> 
> The area is famous for its black bulls - beef cattle - and for growing a kind of rice that has a red colour. Also there are huge salt pans where sea water is collected and dried to make sea salt for cooking.
> 
> The “Gardiens” (cowboys) ride white horses that can also be found roaming the area. I took this photo for @Bee62 - some horses with a Cattle Egret riding the back of one!
> View attachment 249940
> 
> 
> The area is also famous for its Greater Flamingoes and there were huge flocks today; more than we have seen before. Mostly they were too far off to photograph with my phone, but some were closer
> View attachment 249941
> 
> 
> The bird watching generally was excellent today. We also saw other wildlife though...
> 
> Like this spider with a leg span getting on for 2 inches (5cm)... actually we saw at least 5 of these!
> View attachment 249942
> 
> 
> And Coypu, known locally as Ragondin, which are actually not a native species
> View attachment 249943
> 
> 
> And... a European Pond Turtle; we have only ever seen one before so this was special!
> View attachment 249944
> 
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 249945
> 
> with flamingoes
> View attachment 249946
> 
> View attachment 249947
> 
> View attachment 249948
> 
> 
> It’s been a long day, so I’ll say bonsoir and not see you all tomorrow!



What a beautiful area! Love those horses and the pond turtle!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Yet another hot - 90F - day here, but lower humidity with a few scatterred thunderstorms moving about. Took Sully out for another long walk and bath/soaking. Took some video and a ton of stills - hard to pick “one” good one. Until i pick the best, I’ll throw one up here as a teaser.
> 
> View attachment 249963
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe two.
> 
> View attachment 249964
> 
> *Sully Enjoying Marsh Mallow, August 2018*



Straight into the TFO Calendar, please! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! It is 2:30 am here and I should be sleeping.. hate nights like this:-(.



Hope you were able to fall asleep right after that message [emoji52]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Daughter had her friend over yesterday, and I was too exhausted to check in here (or anywhere) after that.  Another of her friends is coming for lunch today and then they’ll be off to the art school. I must buy flowers for our Russian teachers for tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

And done!


[emoji28]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I’d love to have deer on or around my property! And I’d love to have property, to begin with.  (We’re in a rented apartment right now.)
> I hear you about the play dates. Another mom asked me today if my daughter could come to their house next week — and I freaked out! It’s so unusual that it won’t be at my place. [emoji23] Even though I roll my eyes and complain, I actually think other children bring joy to our house — twice: first when they come and the second time, when they leave [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Deer are very cute to look out, BUT when they prowl around and graze in your garden all night long eating beautiful hostas to the ground, anything flowering, pepper and tomato plants and flowers, and just about everything else - then not so cute :-(. But, they are cute too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Mark says you weren’t supposed to eat it...  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Can’t even imagine eating one - the sap just from cutting is VERY caustic, sticky and nasty. I’m sure very bitter and yucky.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday All

Heres one of the videos of Sully just chowing down. If you do manage to watch, listen in carefully for the long sighs in between the gorging. Ogh, mosquitos were nasty and hungry too - u can hear them buzzing and devouring me.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Heres one of the videos of Sully just chowing down. If you do manage to watch, listen in carefully for the long sighs in between the gorging. Ogh, mosquitos were nasty and hungry too - u can hear them buzzing and devouring me.



Love it!!!! [emoji2] Gosh, he’s an eating MACHINE!!!!! 
I think I heard grunts of pleasure and contentment along with the sighs![emoji2]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Mark says you weren’t supposed to eat it...  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I think I just took a tiny taste.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Heres one of the videos of Sully just chowing down. If you do manage to watch, listen in carefully for the long sighs in between the gorging. Ogh, mosquitos were nasty and hungry too - u can hear them buzzing and devouring me.



I’m so jealous of your grass!!! My guy would be in heaven!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I’m so jealous of your grass!!! My guy would be in heaven!!



It’s a good mix of grass and clover and plantain and dandelions and a whole lot more. We’ve had a ton of rain this summer, maybe 15 inches *more* than normal, so that has really encouraged things to grow.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Deer are very cute to look out, BUT when they prowl around and graze in your garden all night long eating beautiful hostas to the ground, anything flowering, pepper and tomato plants and flowers, and just about everything else - then not so cute :-(. But, they are cute too.


Then they become dinner [emoji48]


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s a good mix of grass and clover and plantain and dandelions and a whole lot more. We’ve had a ton of rain this summer, maybe 15 inches *more* than normal, so that has really encouraged things to grow.


Send some to me! 
Here in Western Washington it has been very dry.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> And done!
> View attachment 250039
> 
> [emoji28]



They are beautiful! Hope your teachers appreciate you. I bet your the MVP Mom for all your daughters friends too[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Deer are very cute to look out, BUT when they prowl around and graze in your garden all night long eating beautiful hostas to the ground, anything flowering, pepper and tomato plants and flowers, and just about everything else - then not so cute :-(. But, they are cute too.



Lol! I understand that... I have never had that problem but many of my neighbors do. My property is cross fenced so they can get to the landscaped part of my yard..


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Then they become dinner [emoji48]



I agree!!! I do rescue & tend babies but I also hunt and kill dinner


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Yet another hot - 90F - day here, but lower humidity with a few scatterred thunderstorms moving about. Took Sully out for another long walk and bath/soaking. Took some video and a ton of stills - hard to pick “one” good one. Until i pick the best, I’ll throw one up here as a teaser.
> 
> View attachment 249963
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe two.
> 
> View attachment 249964
> 
> *Sully Enjoying Marsh Mallow, August 2018*


Beautiful tort !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe.
> I
> 
> I'm not absolutely sure they made it to Germany. But why wouldn't they have?


The Toyota Starlet was sold in Germany. I am pretty sure.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! It is 2:30 am here and I should be sleeping.. hate nights like this:-(.


Why ? What is wrong with your night or sleep ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Heres one of the videos of Sully just chowing down. If you do manage to watch, listen in carefully for the long sighs in between the gorging. Ogh, mosquitos were nasty and hungry too - u can hear them buzzing and devouring me.


Eating is hard work to do !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I agree!!! I do rescue & tend babies but I also hunt and kill dinner


----------



## Maro2Bear

Large thunderstorms just moved through our area - skies pitch black, rolling thunder, tons of rain. So, garden and grass and trees all happy again AND my rain barrel is full and overflowing. Yeah.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> I agree!!! I do rescue & tend babies but I also hunt and kill dinner


I'm a better hunter than my husband[emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Why ? What is wrong with your night or sleep ?



I have been cursed that way for as long as I can remember.. when I was in college, I took sleep meds. Stopped then when pregnant with my daughter and then afterwards when I tried taking them again, it didn’t work.. so I don’t take anything. Mostly it doesn’t bother me anymore but sometimes I’m very tired and it’s just frustrating.. my young son doesn’t sleep well either so it must be genetic.. my daughter has never been affected, she can sleep through anything!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


>



Lol... I’m a daddy’s girl and some of it stuck with me I take my children hunting and fishing but I teach them values!


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys what's up?


----------



## Bambam1989

Billna64 said:


> Hey guys what's up?


Not much. I'm sick today, so alot of tort forum and sleep.
Hope your doing well


----------



## Billna the 2

Bambam1989 said:


> Not much. I'm sick today, so alot of tort forum and sleep.
> Hope your doing well


Yep I'm doing great [emoji4]and I hope you feel better


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! It is 2:30 am here and I should be sleeping.. hate nights like this:-(.



They did a show on sleep with Megan Kelly on the Today Show this morning, it was interesting. Maybe you can find it?


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Not much. I'm sick today, so alot of tort forum and sleep.
> Hope your doing well



Well that sucks! Hope you feel better fast!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> They did a show on sleep with Megan Kelly on the Today Show this morning, it was interesting. Maybe you can find it?



I will do a search for sure! Thanks Kathy


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm a better hunter than my husband[emoji28]



That is awesome.. my husband didn’t hunt when we met but he’s hooked now. He killed two wall hangers his first year and it took me 10 years to kill mine[emoji35]. Studies show that women are naturally better shots[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> That is awesome.. my husband didn’t hunt when we met but he’s hooked now. He killed two wall hangers his first year and it took me 10 years to kill mine[emoji35]. Studies show that women are naturally better shots[emoji6]


I believe the studies. I did competition shooting in highschool, the girls were better shots


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm a better hunter than my husband[emoji28]


I never hunted anything but I "killed" chicken and bunnys for eating them....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I have been cursed that way for as long as I can remember.. when I was in college, I took sleep meds. Stopped then when pregnant with my daughter and then afterwards when I tried taking them again, it didn’t work.. so I don’t take anything. Mostly it doesn’t bother me anymore but sometimes I’m very tired and it’s just frustrating.. my young son doesn’t sleep well either so it must be genetic.. my daughter has never been affected, she can sleep through anything!


Oh, poor you. It is mean to be tired and cannot sleep.
I can sleep everywhere and everywhen.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Not much. I'm sick today, so alot of tort forum and sleep.
> Hope your doing well


All the best from me for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Then they become dinner [emoji48]



You took the words straight out of my mouth! [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> They are beautiful! Hope your teachers appreciate you. I bet your the MVP Mom for all your daughters friends too[emoji6]



Thank you! The MVP sure, but not so much for the kids as for their parents! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Not much. I'm sick today, so alot of tort forum and sleep.
> Hope your doing well



Get well soon, Bambam!


----------



## Kristoff

It’s the weekend! So here’s a quick poll:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It’s the weekend! So here’s a quick poll:
> View attachment 250129



Red please!

Good evening all. Today is our 28th wedding anniversary. We have spent the day 460 miles heading north to Reims which is the heart of the Champagne region of France. 

We are staying in the “Best Hotel Reims Est” - a glamorous establishment (think motel) in an industrial estate. [emoji23] We had dinner in a passable Italian restaurant next to the hypermarket - the Oriental restaurant looked dodgy and we didn’t fancy McDonalds 

Tomorrow we head for Calais and then home


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> They did a show on sleep with Megan Kelly on the Today Show this morning, it was interesting. Maybe you can find it?




I watched this, but what I saw was on Megyn’s own show, not on the Today show. Regardless, they spoke of the pretty obvious reasons what keeps folks awake at night - stress, medical conditions, work & family issues, discussed pros and cons of meds to help, good sleeping positions, yoga, meditation, no electronics in bed.... etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good afternoon all Happy Labor Day Weekend for those enjoying the long weekend.

Just back from a 14 mile paddle...

Here’s our start at 0700


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> It’s the weekend! So here’s a quick poll:
> View attachment 250129


I'm actually not much of a wine drinker. [emoji28]


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Red please!
> 
> Good evening all. Today is our 28th wedding anniversary. We have spent the day 460 miles heading north to Reims which is the heart of the Champagne region of France.
> 
> We are staying in the “Best Hotel Reims Est” - a glamorous establishment (think motel) in an industrial estate. [emoji23] We had dinner in a passable Italian restaurant next to the hypermarket - the Oriental restaurant looked dodgy and we didn’t fancy McDonalds
> 
> Tomorrow we head for Calais and then home


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 08:30 in Reims and you can tell we are much further north. It’s just 7C/45F outside right now. Brrrrrr!

The sun is out though so hopefully it will warm up. Son is feeling sorry for himself. It looks like he has tonsillitis


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Red please!
> 
> Good evening all. Today is our 28th wedding anniversary. We have spent the day 460 miles heading north to Reims which is the heart of the Champagne region of France.
> 
> We are staying in the “Best Hotel Reims Est” - a glamorous establishment (think motel) in an industrial estate. [emoji23] We had dinner in a passable Italian restaurant next to the hypermarket - the Oriental restaurant looked dodgy and we didn’t fancy McDonalds
> 
> Tomorrow we head for Calais and then home



What a fun way to celebrate your anniversary!  [emoji23] Have a safe trip home, and happy 28 years together! I’ll raise my glass of red (also) for many more happy years to come! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all Happy Labor Day Weekend for those enjoying the long weekend.
> 
> Just back from a 14 mile paddle...
> 
> Here’s our start at 0700
> 
> View attachment 250163



Looks like it might rain. Is that a problem when you’re paddling?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm actually not much of a wine drinker. [emoji28]



Coffee then?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. 08:30 in Reims and you can tell we are much further north. It’s just 7C/45F outside right now. Brrrrrr!
> 
> The sun is out though so hopefully it will warm up. Son is feeling sorry for himself. It looks like he has tonsillitis



 Hope he’s better soon! 7C is quite low.


----------



## Kristoff

Wishing everyone a Splendid Sunday! It’s a quiet day for me after total madness between Thursday and now. 

I‘m in need of some collective wisdom, roommates! I signed up daughter for private piano lessons. However, we don’t have a piano at home (and we’ll probably be moving out next summer), so I need to find some place she can practice between lessons. Any ideas?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all Happy Labor Day Weekend for those enjoying the long weekend.
> 
> Just back from a 14 mile paddle...
> 
> Here’s our start at 0700
> 
> View attachment 250163


Looks cloudy and rainy like here too when I look out of my window. Autumn is on its way to come ....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. 08:30 in Reims and you can tell we are much further north. It’s just 7C/45F outside right now. Brrrrrr!
> 
> The sun is out though so hopefully it will warm up. Son is feeling sorry for himself. It looks like he has tonsillitis


I hope your son is soon well again.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone a Splendid Sunday! It’s a quiet day for me after total madness between Thursday and now.
> 
> I‘m in need of some collective wisdom, roommates! I signed up daughter for private piano lessons. However, we don’t have a piano at home (and we’ll probably be moving out next summer), so I need to find some place she can practice between lessons. Any ideas?


School ? Have they a piano there ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Red please!
> 
> Good evening all. Today is our 28th wedding anniversary. We have spent the day 460 miles heading north to Reims which is the heart of the Champagne region of France.
> 
> We are staying in the “Best Hotel Reims Est” - a glamorous establishment (think motel) in an industrial estate. [emoji23] We had dinner in a passable Italian restaurant next to the hypermarket - the Oriental restaurant looked dodgy and we didn’t fancy McDonalds
> 
> Tomorrow we head for Calais and then home


Happy anniversary !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Looks like it might rain. Is that a problem when you’re paddling?



Rain is ok, sometimes actually nice - as long as the wind isnt strong. Higher winds = more choppy water and waves and white caps.

We never did get rained on, in fact by the end of our paddle, we has blue skies and sun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone a Splendid Sunday! It’s a quiet day for me after total madness between Thursday and now.
> 
> I‘m in need of some collective wisdom, roommates! I signed up daughter for private piano lessons. However, we don’t have a piano at home (and we’ll probably be moving out next summer), so I need to find some place she can practice between lessons. Any ideas?



Has to be an online APP for piano practise or the local church?


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone a Splendid Sunday! It’s a quiet day for me after total madness between Thursday and now.
> 
> I‘m in need of some collective wisdom, roommates! I signed up daughter for private piano lessons. However, we don’t have a piano at home (and we’ll probably be moving out next summer), so I need to find some place she can practice between lessons. Any ideas?



How about a used keyboard on a stand?


----------



## Momof4

@JoesMum


----------



## Momof4

Happy Sunday!!

We have been so busy around here!!
Lots of home improvement projects going on at once because my husband doesn’t procrastinate. 

Just finished up painting the new fireplace walls.
Then he started cleaning the garage so he could install metal shelving that we disassembled and put back up!
Cleared out office to paint this morning and add baseboards.
Adding baseboards to daughter’s new room.
Designed a walk in closet which took hours!! Just ordered the cupboards and rods yesterday so waiting 4 weeks. We are installing it ourselves. 

We took our older girls out to dinner for their 29th birthday.

Oh, we had scare yesterday! I woke my son up at 10:30 to help us in the garage and the first thing he helped me move I noticed his face was white as a ghost and so were his lips. Then he started shaking and stared in space. He thought he was looking at me but his eyes weren’t. My husband grabbed him and I called 911. 
He is fine now and his vitals were ok and his blood sugar was good. 

We don’t know what happened but I’m taking him to his Dr this week for blood work. 
We were so scared! 
The first thing I asked him was if he took drugs. He doesn’t do them but he is a teen so it was my first thought and wanted to let the EMT know so they knew how to treat him. 

I aged like 10yrs yesterday!!


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi everyone! It's so quiet in here tonight.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


Hi!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone a Splendid Sunday! It’s a quiet day for me after total madness between Thursday and now.
> 
> I‘m in need of some collective wisdom, roommates! I signed up daughter for private piano lessons. However, we don’t have a piano at home (and we’ll probably be moving out next summer), so I need to find some place she can practice between lessons. Any ideas?



An electric keyboard is better than nothing. Will the school let her use a piano at playtime?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> We have been so busy around here!!
> Lots of home improvement projects going on at once because my husband doesn’t procrastinate.
> 
> Just finished up painting the new fireplace walls.
> Then he started cleaning the garage so he could install metal shelving that we disassembled and put back up!
> Cleared out office to paint this morning and add baseboards.
> Adding baseboards to daughter’s new room.
> Designed a walk in closet which took hours!! Just ordered the cupboards and rods yesterday so waiting 4 weeks. We are installing it ourselves.
> 
> We took our older girls out to dinner for their 29th birthday.


Good so far!



> Oh, we had scare yesterday! I woke my son up at 10:30 to help us in the garage and the first thing he helped me move I noticed his face was white as a ghost and so were his lips. Then he started shaking and stared in space. He thought he was looking at me but his eyes weren’t. My husband grabbed him and I called 911.
> He is fine now and his vitals were ok and his blood sugar was good.
> 
> We don’t know what happened but I’m taking him to his Dr this week for blood work.
> We were so scared!
> The first thing I asked him was if he took drugs. He doesn’t do them but he is a teen so it was my first thought and wanted to let the EMT know so they knew how to treat him.
> 
> I aged like 10yrs yesterday!!


Not good! He needs more than bloods doing I think! Scary!


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> Send some to me!
> Here in Western Washington it has been very dry.


Hi! It couldn't possibly be as dry as it is here.


----------



## JoesMum

This is a long one, but stick with it. 

My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.

One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”

It wasn’t. 

He’d left the folder on the roof of the car. 

I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone. 

Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports. 

We headed back to Reims Police Station. 

Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English. 

So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up. 

So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents. 

So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency

The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think. 

We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too. 

And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!

Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm actually not much of a wine drinker. [emoji28]


Good evening. I'm not either.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.



Oh my goodness!! What a pain!!! Glad you got 2 back!!!


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay

Look, I have roots!! Also a green bud!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Look, I have roots!! Also a green bud!!
> View attachment 250299


Looks like you have them upside down.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you have them upside down.



I agree!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> School ? Have they a piano there ?



I’ll ask if they’ll let her use it.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain is ok, sometimes actually nice - as long as the wind isnt strong. Higher winds = more choppy water and waves and white caps.
> 
> We never did get rained on, in fact by the end of our paddle, we has blue skies and sun.
> 
> View attachment 250279



Lovely blues


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Has to be an online APP for piano practise or the local church?



Online might not be very useful for training little fingers. I’ll need to survey local churches. The closest to us is Roskilde Cathedral of national importance, so that’s off the list. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> How about a used keyboard on a stand?



I might seriously have to look into that. Somebody is giving away an old mini piano not too far from us, but the guy says it weighs about 200 kg (440 pounds). I can’t realistically haul _that_ into our rented space and then get rid of it in 8-10 months’ time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.



Wow.... what a story. Can’t believe any were found!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> We have been so busy around here!!
> Lots of home improvement projects going on at once because my husband doesn’t procrastinate.
> 
> Just finished up painting the new fireplace walls.
> Then he started cleaning the garage so he could install metal shelving that we disassembled and put back up!
> Cleared out office to paint this morning and add baseboards.
> Adding baseboards to daughter’s new room.
> Designed a walk in closet which took hours!! Just ordered the cupboards and rods yesterday so waiting 4 weeks. We are installing it ourselves.
> 
> We took our older girls out to dinner for their 29th birthday.
> 
> Oh, we had scare yesterday! I woke my son up at 10:30 to help us in the garage and the first thing he helped me move I noticed his face was white as a ghost and so were his lips. Then he started shaking and stared in space. He thought he was looking at me but his eyes weren’t. My husband grabbed him and I called 911.
> He is fine now and his vitals were ok and his blood sugar was good.
> 
> We don’t know what happened but I’m taking him to his Dr this week for blood work.
> We were so scared!
> The first thing I asked him was if he took drugs. He doesn’t do them but he is a teen so it was my first thought and wanted to let the EMT know so they knew how to treat him.
> 
> I aged like 10yrs yesterday!!



Oh my. That’s really scary, about your boy. Hope it was a one-off incident and his blood work is 100%. 
Well done to Dadof4! Impressive amount of work!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> An electric keyboard is better than nothing. Will the school let her use a piano at playtime?



I’ll ask. That would be the perfect solution.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.



Goodness, how stressful. So glad you got out of it with as little trouble as possible. This is worse than leaving my handbag in a New York Über.  A big hug to all of you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Look, I have roots!! Also a green bud!!
> View attachment 250299



Way to go!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you have them upside down.



OK, the other way to go...  [emoji23] But still: [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.


 Oh, MY!!!! 
That is so scary- thank goodness things got sorted out- mostly, anyway.


----------



## JoesMum

We are home. Three hours later than intended, but we are home! Took both kids to the train station and son is back home too. Daughter should also be home in about half an hour. 

We started with a mug of tea, but are now recovering with a meal pulled from the freezer and some freshly imported red wine. 

It has been a loooooong day!


----------



## JoesMum

And now, both our offspring are home too. Tomorrow is another day... I'll fill you in tomorrow!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like you have them upside down.



It was just for the pic. It was easier to see.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We are home. Three hours later than intended, but we are home! Took both kids to the train station and son is back home too. Daughter should also be home in about half an hour.
> 
> We started with a mug of tea, but are now recovering with a meal pulled from the freezer and some freshly imported red wine.
> 
> It has been a loooooong day!



Enjoy that wine & your family!! 
You guys had a heck of a day!!


----------



## Momof4

Lil Uzi is starting to come around a bit!! He follows me everywhere and loves my lap! When I turn to look at him, he runs back to his bed or sofa. Then I turn around and he right behind me, then runs back.


----------



## Momof4

I forgot the pic!!


----------



## Momof4

I have this hummingbird that sits on the feeder for like an hour at a time. Do you think he’s sick? Or territorial?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I have this hummingbird that sits on the feeder for like an hour at a time. Do you think he’s sick? Or territorial?
> 
> View attachment 250337



Probably territorial - i have one that sits on a small little branch right next to ours....drinkd, sits, chases off and flies about with others. But, lots of sitting...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> We have been so busy around here!!
> Lots of home improvement projects going on at once because my husband doesn’t procrastinate.
> 
> Just finished up painting the new fireplace walls.
> Then he started cleaning the garage so he could install metal shelving that we disassembled and put back up!
> Cleared out office to paint this morning and add baseboards.
> Adding baseboards to daughter’s new room.
> Designed a walk in closet which took hours!! Just ordered the cupboards and rods yesterday so waiting 4 weeks. We are installing it ourselves.
> 
> We took our older girls out to dinner for their 29th birthday.
> 
> Oh, we had scare yesterday! I woke my son up at 10:30 to help us in the garage and the first thing he helped me move I noticed his face was white as a ghost and so were his lips. Then he started shaking and stared in space. He thought he was looking at me but his eyes weren’t. My husband grabbed him and I called 911.
> He is fine now and his vitals were ok and his blood sugar was good.
> 
> We don’t know what happened but I’m taking him to his Dr this week for blood work.
> We were so scared!
> The first thing I asked him was if he took drugs. He doesn’t do them but he is a teen so it was my first thought and wanted to let the EMT know so they knew how to treat him.
> 
> I aged like 10yrs yesterday!!



I can’t imagine how scared you Must have been. I’m so glad it’s ok right now but I will be watching for Dr updates. Prayers for you & family!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Look, I have roots!! Also a green bud!!
> View attachment 250299



Holy Smoke!!!! I’m so proud [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

I am not getting my notifications for some reason...[emoji21]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> OK, the other way to go...  [emoji23] But still: [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



LMAO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

That’s SO Me!!! ... except this time, it’s not... BAHAAHAAAHAAAA


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We are home. Three hours later than intended, but we are home! Took both kids to the train station and son is back home too. Daughter should also be home in about half an hour.
> 
> We started with a mug of tea, but are now recovering with a meal pulled from the freezer and some freshly imported red wine.
> 
> It has been a loooooong day!



So glad that’s over for you! What a harrowing experience [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I have this hummingbird that sits on the feeder for like an hour at a time. Do you think he’s sick? Or territorial?
> 
> View attachment 250337



Territorial!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. Today’s adventure starts with needing to jump start Daughter’s car that I am supposed to be taking for a service. Just as well she wasn’t relying on it being available last night


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. Today’s adventure starts with needing to jump start Daughter’s car that I am supposed to be taking for a service. Just as well she wasn’t relying on it being available last night



You’re never out of adventures, Linda! [emoji54][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
Woke up to this sight:


Something tells me the summer is over.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Woke up to this sight:
> View attachment 250377
> 
> Something tells me the summer is over.



Oh! It’s lovely and sunny here! 

Daughter’s car jump started fine and we took it to the garage without me stalling it. 

JoesDad is now at work. 

I am working my way through the post holiday chores. Laundry, sorting out the car (tyre pressures, washer water, and a trip to the car wash later to remove a couple of thousand miles of squished bugs!)

I also need to go shopping so I can have some lunch and so we can eat dinner


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I forgot the pic!!
> View attachment 250336


He looks older than 4 year with his grey mouth. When he has a lot of bad teeth that is a hint too that he is older. But you had been told that he is 4 years old, Kathy ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Woke up to this sight:
> View attachment 250377
> 
> Something tells me the summer is over.


That is a sign that the cranes leave Denmark. Summer is over ....


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> We have been so busy around here!!
> Lots of home improvement projects going on at once because my husband doesn’t procrastinate.
> 
> Just finished up painting the new fireplace walls.
> Then he started cleaning the garage so he could install metal shelving that we disassembled and put back up!
> Cleared out office to paint this morning and add baseboards.
> Adding baseboards to daughter’s new room.
> Designed a walk in closet which took hours!! Just ordered the cupboards and rods yesterday so waiting 4 weeks. We are installing it ourselves.
> 
> We took our older girls out to dinner for their 29th birthday.
> 
> Oh, we had scare yesterday! I woke my son up at 10:30 to help us in the garage and the first thing he helped me move I noticed his face was white as a ghost and so were his lips. Then he started shaking and stared in space. He thought he was looking at me but his eyes weren’t. My husband grabbed him and I called 911.
> He is fine now and his vitals were ok and his blood sugar was good.
> 
> We don’t know what happened but I’m taking him to his Dr this week for blood work.
> We were so scared!
> The first thing I asked him was if he took drugs. He doesn’t do them but he is a teen so it was my first thought and wanted to let the EMT know so they knew how to treat him.
> 
> I aged like 10yrs yesterday!!


I wish your son all the best. Hopefully he is not really sick.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.



Oh my what a desaster. I think JoesDad will never put anything again on the roof of a car.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh my what a disaster. I think JoesDad will never put anything again on the roof of a car.



I think so too!

I’m doing well with the catch-up chores. The house is looking less like a jumble sale and there’s food in the fridge now! 

I must ring the mechanic and find out how Daughter’s car is doing!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I think so too!
> 
> I’m doing well with the catch-up chores. The house is looking less like a jumble sale and there’s food in the fridge now!
> 
> I must ring the mechanic and find out how Daughter’s car is doing!


Busy Linda. I hope you can relax with a cup of tea later.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Busy Linda. I hope you can relax with a cup of tea later.



I am taking a tea break right now. 

Daughter’s car isn’t going to be an expensive fix ... just a new battery plus the service. And they said they’ve glued a bit of loose door seal back and won’t charge for it! There’s a reason we use this place; they’re good!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> He looks older than 4 year with his grey mouth. When he has a lot of bad teeth that is a hint too that he is older. But you had been told that he is 4 years old, Kathy ?



Our vet said at least 5. It it’s okay, we are loving him up and he’s really getting a personality. 

I do love that he does not bark and pretty easy going. Last night we had a fire at our outside fireplace and the wood popped and popped and he didn’t even flinch while sleeping next to me.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I am taking a tea break right now.
> 
> Daughter’s car isn’t going to be an expensive fix ... just a new battery plus the service. And they said they’ve glued a bit of loose door seal back and won’t charge for it! There’s a reason we use this place; they’re good!



That’s good news!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> I wish your son all the best. Hopefully he is not really sick.



Thank you!! He seems to be fine. He’s been helping us with our home improvement stuff and hung out with friends at the movies. 
Today is a holiday so I’ll make him an appt tomorrow. You just never know if it’s an underlying illness.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Territorial!



This guy is way bigger than the others. I may move some of the feeders farther away so they get a chance to drink.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Holy Smoke!!!! I’m so proud [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> I am not getting my notifications for some reason...[emoji21]



Great with the roots!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day All

Yes....just back from yet another paddle up near Baltimore on Marley and Curtis Creeks that feed the Patapsco River. Early start, gorgeous sunrise. We were luck enough to catch the US Coast Guard Tall Ship “Eagle” at dock for repairs.

USCGC Eagle (WIX-327), formerly the Horst Wessel and also known as the Barque Eagle, is a 295-foot (90 m) barque used as a training cutter for future officers of the United States Coast Guard.
Not a bad view for us to paddle up on and explore. We also discovered an old boat “graveyard” that had quite a few prehistoric wooden boats, and just a lot of old wooden docks and gates. Pix to follow.



*United States Coast Guard Tall Ship “Eagle” - Curtis Bay, Maryland - September 2018*


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Yes....just back from yet another paddle up near Baltimore on Marley and Curtis Creeks that feed the Patapsco River. Early start, gorgeous sunrise. We were luck enough to catch the US Coast Guard Tall Ship “Eagle” at dock for repairs.
> 
> USCGC Eagle (WIX-327), formerly the Horst Wessel and also known as the Barque Eagle, is a 295-foot (90 m) barque used as a training cutter for future officers of the United States Coast Guard.
> Not a bad view for us to paddle up on and explore. We also discovered an old boat “graveyard” that had quite a few prehistoric wooden boats, and just a lot of old wooden docks and gates. Pix to follow.
> 
> View attachment 250409
> 
> *United States Coast Guard Tall Ship “Eagle” - Curtis Bay, Maryland - September 2018*


Lovely ship


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Woke up to this sight:
> View attachment 250377
> 
> Something tells me the summer is over.



Here...Canada geese will start migrating south from up North. Many will start arriving here by the 1000’s and feed in the fields and marshes before moving further South. Still too warm for us to start seeing the familiar V-shaped flight patterns.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here...Canada geese will start migrating south from up North. Many will start arriving here by the 1000’s and feed in the fields and marshes before moving further South. Still too warm for us to start seeing the familiar V-shaped flight patterns.



The swallows leaving marks the end of summer for us. They start gathering in large flocks on telephone wires and then, one day, they’re gone.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Our vet said at least 5. It it’s okay, we are loving him up and he’s really getting a personality.
> 
> I do love that he does not bark and pretty easy going. Last night we had a fire at our outside fireplace and the wood popped and popped and he didn’t even flinch while sleeping next to me.


The little dog found his way right into your heart. That is fine. That`s how it should be.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Yes....just back from yet another paddle up near Baltimore on Marley and Curtis Creeks that feed the Patapsco River. Early start, gorgeous sunrise. We were luck enough to catch the US Coast Guard Tall Ship “Eagle” at dock for repairs.
> 
> USCGC Eagle (WIX-327), formerly the Horst Wessel and also known as the Barque Eagle, is a 295-foot (90 m) barque used as a training cutter for future officers of the United States Coast Guard.
> Not a bad view for us to paddle up on and explore. We also discovered an old boat “graveyard” that had quite a few prehistoric wooden boats, and just a lot of old wooden docks and gates. Pix to follow.
> 
> View attachment 250409
> 
> *United States Coast Guard Tall Ship “Eagle” - Curtis Bay, Maryland - September 2018*


Oh how exciting. I`ve never seen a graveyard of old boats. Waiting for your pics.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Oh how exciting. I`ve never seen a graveyard of old boats. Waiting for your pics.



Here’s one..


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one..
> 
> View attachment 250431


Interesting and sad at the same time. At night it must be a little bit scary there. Maybe some dead pirates will make a party after midnight on their old ships.
Btw: I like your new signature on your pics.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Interesting and sad at the same time. At night it must be a little bit scary there. Maybe some dead pirates will make a party after midnight on their old ships.
> Btw: I like your new signature on your pics.



Yes, scary and probably a bit dangerous with all the bits n bobs of nails, bolts, all kinds of iron “things”, etc. someone suggested I should add a small sig block. I see you noticed.

Another boat/wreck. From the looks of these, they were tied up at the docks and burned up. A real mess of iron and old wood.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, scary and probably a bit dangerous with all the bits n bobs of nails, bolts, all kinds of iron “things”, etc. someone suggested I should add a small sig block. I see you noticed.
> 
> Another boat/wreck. From the looks of these, they were tied up at the docks and burned up. A real mess of iron and old wood.
> 
> View attachment 250432


A personal sign on your pics prevents you that they are "stolen" by other people.
Proud old ships: Burned but still not sunken...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That is a sign that the cranes leave Denmark. Summer is over ....


Yep.  It's still very new and rare to see them, but some of them clearly decided to get a head start. Later in the fall, there'll be lots of traffic above our heads!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Our vet said at least 5. It it’s okay, we are loving him up and he’s really getting a personality.
> 
> I do love that he does not bark and pretty easy going. Last night we had a fire at our outside fireplace and the wood popped and popped and he didn’t even flinch while sleeping next to me.


Oh, so good to hear he's feeling safe now!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here...Canada geese will start migrating south from up North. Many will start arriving here by the 1000’s and feed in the fields and marshes before moving further South. Still too warm for us to start seeing the familiar V-shaped flight patterns.


I hear the Canada geese are not always welcome visitors on farms. Make great winter coats though!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh how exciting. I`ve never seen a graveyard of old boats. Waiting for your pics.


Me too!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I hear the Canada geese are not always welcome visitors on farms. Make great winter coats though!



Canada geese are widespread in the UK. They were introduced as ornamental birds on posh lakes a couple of centuries ago and bred and escaped. 

I was part of a bird ringing group studying their migration within the UK. They moult on summer, so we used kayaks like sheep dogs to herd them off a lake into a pen and then ring them. I got involved as a kayaker, but my interest in birds really started there.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one..
> 
> View attachment 250431


Could be a haunting experience to be here in foggy conditions. I love this!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, scary and probably a bit dangerous with all the bits n bobs of nails, bolts, all kinds of iron “things”, etc. someone suggested I should add a small sig block. I see you noticed.
> 
> Another boat/wreck. From the looks of these, they were tied up at the docks and burned up. A real mess of iron and old wood.
> 
> View attachment 250432


I noticed too! Your pictures are watermark-worthy!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Canada geese are widespread in the UK. They were introduced as ornamental birds on posh lakes a couple of centuries ago and bred and escaped.
> 
> I was part of a bird ringing group studying their migration within the UK. They moult on summer, so we used kayaks like sheep dogs to herd them off a lake into a pen and then ring them. I got involved as a kayaker, but my interest in birds really started there.


Wow, now I understand where your daughter got inspiration for her choice of a profession.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, Linda! Good mornooning, roommates! 

Yesterday I woke up to the sight of cranes leaving. And this morning we had a bit of fog!  It's that time of the year, I guess, although the temps will still be up to 20 C (68 F) later today. Saw some lovely lacework while taking daughter to school:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> Yesterday I woke up to the sight of cranes leaving. And this morning we had a bit of fog!  It's that time of the year, I guess, although the temps will still be up to 20 C (68 F) later today. Saw some lovely lacework while taking daughter to school:
> 
> View attachment 250482



Ooh that’s a lovely autumnal web 

Good morning Lena. Good morning roomies. 

Early start (again [emoji849]) today as I needed to leave my car in the station car park... and, more importantly, wanted JoesDad to give me a lift home before he went to work!

Daughter’s car is fixed and I shall be driving it to her place of work today and returning home by train. 

It’s the first day back to school after the summer for most schools, so I shan’t be leaving until the school run is over! In theory it should take around 2 hours to get there, but there have been a couple of crashes on the route, so who knows?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ooh that’s a lovely autumnal web
> 
> Good morning Lena. Good morning roomies.
> 
> Early start (again [emoji849]) today as I needed to leave my car in the station car park... and, more importantly, wanted JoesDad to give me a lift home before he went to work!
> 
> Daughter’s car is fixed and I shall be driving it to her place of work today and returning home by train.
> 
> It’s the first day back to school after the summer for most schools, so I shan’t be leaving until the school run is over! In theory it should take around 2 hours to get there, but there have been a couple of crashes on the route, so who knows?



Once again, your daughter is super lucky to have you!  Drive safely. [emoji173]️
Also thinking of @Lyn W. May this school year be the best ever! [emoji173]️ Some virtual flowers for you: [emoji253]


----------



## Kristoff




----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends! Guess who is SO very glad the holiday is over?? ME ME ME MEEEEEE!!! Lol! I got two kids on the bus & two to go. I’ll have many travel miles for work today but I’m looking forward to it. I never mind the drive..
So.... I have news. I have been holding off on saying anything but I’m super excited... I’m adopting a 2yr old Sulcata . I am picking her up on Friday. [emoji1317]
That being said, I now have to get a jump start on my outdoors area. I started a thread yesterday titled Large Sulcata Fence. I would like to hear from those of you with Giant tortoises and see some pics of your area if possible.. Please
@Maro2Bear
@Bee62


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! Guess who is SO very glad the holiday is over?? ME ME ME MEEEEEE!!! Lol! I got two kids on the bus & two to go. I’ll have many travel miles for work today but I’m looking forward to it. I never mind the drive..
> So.... I have news. I have been holding off on saying anything but I’m super excited... I’m adopting a 2yr old Sulcata . I am picking her up on Friday. [emoji1317]
> That being said, I now have to get a jump start on my outdoors area. I started a thread yesterday titled Large Sulcata Fence. I would like to hear from those of you with Giant tortoises and see some pics of your area if possible.. Please
> @Maro2Bear
> @Bee62



Exciting news! I can’t wait for photos! 

On the other side of the Atlantic, my road trip to Southampton was a very dull 2 hours, but dull is good for a road trip!

We had lunch, she paid, and then dropped me at the railway station. Hopefully my return to Kent will be equally uneventful [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! Guess who is SO very glad the holiday is over?? ME ME ME MEEEEEE!!! Lol! I got two kids on the bus & two to go. I’ll have many travel miles for work today but I’m looking forward to it. I never mind the drive..
> So.... I have news. I have been holding off on saying anything but I’m super excited... I’m adopting a 2yr old Sulcata . I am picking her up on Friday. [emoji1317]
> That being said, I now have to get a jump start on my outdoors area. I started a thread yesterday titled Large Sulcata Fence. I would like to hear from those of you with Giant tortoises and see some pics of your area if possible.. Please
> @Maro2Bear
> @Bee62


Oh, congratulations! You're starting a colony!  And congrats on shipping your kids off to school. I know just how it feels!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I hear the Canada geese are not always welcome visitors on farms. Make great winter coats though!


A huge flock of wild geese eat a lot of gras and make a lot of poop. The birds are not welcome everywhere because of this.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Canada geese are widespread in the UK. They were introduced as ornamental birds on posh lakes a couple of centuries ago and bred and escaped.
> 
> I was part of a bird ringing group studying their migration within the UK. They moult on summer, so we used kayaks like sheep dogs to herd them off a lake into a pen and then ring them. I got involved as a kayaker, but my interest in birds really started there.


Funny story, the geese that introduced you into kayaking.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Funny story, the geese that introduced you into kayaking.



The other way round. My Dad was an engineer by trade, but a watersports instructor as a hobby. 

I grew up sailing and kayaking. I was particularly good at canoe slalom on white water (rapids) 

As a family, we were asked to help out with the geese by a friend and that started us on wildlife and Bird watching


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> Yesterday I woke up to the sight of cranes leaving. And this morning we had a bit of fog!  It's that time of the year, I guess, although the temps will still be up to 20 C (68 F) later today. Saw some lovely lacework while taking daughter to school:
> 
> View attachment 250482


Wow, an impressing building of art from a little spider.
When you see spider nets every morning with little waterdrops in and the color of the leaves turn into warm red and yellow we say it is:
"Altweibersommer". A nicer word for autumn signs is "Indian Summer".


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! Guess who is SO very glad the holiday is over?? ME ME ME MEEEEEE!!! Lol! I got two kids on the bus & two to go. I’ll have many travel miles for work today but I’m looking forward to it. I never mind the drive..
> So.... I have news. I have been holding off on saying anything but I’m super excited... I’m adopting a 2yr old Sulcata . I am picking her up on Friday. [emoji1317]
> That being said, I now have to get a jump start on my outdoors area. I started a thread yesterday titled Large Sulcata Fence. I would like to hear from those of you with Giant tortoises and see some pics of your area if possible.. Please
> @Maro2Bear
> @Bee62


*CONGRATS !!!!!!*
You know that you have to share a lot of pics with us when you have your new shelled baby !
What fences belongs I am not the expert. I srewed 4 long wooden boards together and placed that building into my garden for the torts.
I think that Mark and Yvonne are much mor experienced on building fences for big tortoises.
@Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The other way round. My Dad was an engineer by trade, but a watersports instructor as a hobby.
> 
> I grew up sailing and kayaking. I was particularly good at canoe slalom on white water (rapids)
> 
> As a family, we were asked to help out with the geese by a friend and that started us on wildlife and Bird watching


Okay.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh, congratulations! You're starting a colony!  And congrats on shipping your kids off to school. I know just how it feels!



Lol!!! Can’t seem to help myself


----------



## Bee62

@CarolM 
Where are you ? I hope you and your family are fine. Haven`t not seen you in the dark for a long time.
Please send a sign of life to us.


----------



## Momof4

@Moozillion

How are you? Is the storm in your area? Stay dry!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! Can’t seem to help myself



Congrats!!! I love my sully!!
We did posts and screwed metal roofing panels on them and added a gate. 

The only thing I would change is I would have screwed them on the inside. But so far my guy is so mellow he doesn’t try to push out.


----------



## JoesMum

And I am home  

Mug of tea made. Biscuits found (that's cookies in US English) Time to relax


----------



## Momof4

@ZEROPILOT
Ed, is the storm headed your way too?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> How are you? Is the storm in your area? Stay dry!!



We’ll be fine, thanks for thinking of me.[emoji2][emoji173]️
We always watch storm development closely. So far, this one appears small, still just a tropical storm this morning and moving really fast so won’t have time to build up strength and get organized.
And our house is very high: in the best flood areas. 
We often shelter friends here during storms if they expect their homes to flood. [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## EllieMay

Awesome!! Thank you.. I now have to do a couple different pens so that’s a good option for my pasture area.. thanks


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon. ‘Busy’ day here doing chores (sort of)
> 
> The Wednesday market needed a visit for food supplies. Some laundry needed doing, but it doesn’t exactly need long to dry here!
> 
> And now for an afternoon of reading and swimming. Life’s so hard sometimes


It does sound very hard.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Very cute kitten that was watching us from a balcony as we walked in town last night
> View attachment 249777


It looks like the cat in Awston powers movie.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Carol, hope you are well.
> 
> Me?! No my dear friend. I meant that those who have dogs are the extremely rich, not the people who have torts, cats, birds.


Lol. I was teasing you. [emoji6] I don't care whether you are rich or poor. It's all the same to me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all
> 
> Many posts back, i posted some pix of the Osage Orange “fruit” that is now in growth here in Maryland. Here’s a reminder of what the fruit looks like up in the trees:
> 
> View attachment 249831
> View attachment 249832
> View attachment 249833
> 
> 
> And here’s the pulpy/seedy inside. Not much to eat, but plenty of seeds.
> 
> View attachment 249834


Fascinating. So which is the part you eat?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Sorry I haven’t been around for a couple of days.
> 
> We went to The Camargue today. It’s a wetland area of international importance for wildlife and is listed by UNESCO as well as the various wildlife organisations.
> 
> The area is famous for its black bulls - beef cattle - and for growing a kind of rice that has a red colour. Also there are huge salt pans where sea water is collected and dried to make sea salt for cooking.
> 
> The “Gardiens” (cowboys) ride white horses that can also be found roaming the area. I took this photo for @Bee62 - some horses with a Cattle Egret riding the back of one!
> View attachment 249940
> 
> 
> The area is also famous for its Greater Flamingoes and there were huge flocks today; more than we have seen before. Mostly they were too far off to photograph with my phone, but some were closer
> View attachment 249941
> 
> 
> The bird watching generally was excellent today. We also saw other wildlife though...
> 
> Like this spider with a leg span getting on for 2 inches (5cm)... actually we saw at least 5 of these!
> View attachment 249942
> 
> 
> And Coypu, known locally as Ragondin, which are actually not a native species
> View attachment 249943
> 
> 
> And... a European Pond Turtle; we have only ever seen one before so this was special!
> View attachment 249944
> 
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 249945
> 
> with flamingoes
> View attachment 249946
> 
> View attachment 249947
> 
> View attachment 249948
> 
> 
> It’s been a long day, so I’ll say bonsoir and not see you all tomorrow!


Awesome photos.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Yet another hot - 90F - day here, but lower humidity with a few scatterred thunderstorms moving about. Took Sully out for another long walk and bath/soaking. Took some video and a ton of stills - hard to pick “one” good one. Until i pick the best, I’ll throw one up here as a teaser.
> 
> View attachment 249963
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe two.
> 
> View attachment 249964
> 
> *Sully Enjoying Marsh Mallow, August 2018*


Oh I do love pics of Sully. [emoji176]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d love to have deer on or around my property! And I’d love to have property, to begin with.  (We’re in a rented apartment right now.)
> I hear you about the play dates. Another mom asked me today if my daughter could come to their house next week — and I freaked out! It’s so unusual that it won’t be at my place. [emoji23] Even though I roll my eyes and complain, I actually think other children bring joy to our house — twice: first when they come and the second time, when they leave [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Large thunderstorms just moved through our area - skies pitch black, rolling thunder, tons of rain. So, garden and grass and trees all happy again AND my rain barrel is full and overflowing. Yeah.


[emoji113] [emoji113]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s the weekend! So here’s a quick poll:
> View attachment 250129


Lol. I would choose skinny. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Red please!
> 
> Good evening all. Today is our 28th wedding anniversary. We have spent the day 460 miles heading north to Reims which is the heart of the Champagne region of France.
> 
> We are staying in the “Best Hotel Reims Est” - a glamorous establishment (think motel) in an industrial estate. [emoji23] We had dinner in a passable Italian restaurant next to the hypermarket - the Oriental restaurant looked dodgy and we didn’t fancy McDonalds
> 
> Tomorrow we head for Calais and then home


Happy Belated Anniversary.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. 08:30 in Reims and you can tell we are much further north. It’s just 7C/45F outside right now. Brrrrrr!
> 
> The sun is out though so hopefully it will warm up. Son is feeling sorry for himself. It looks like he has tonsillitis


Oh dear. I hope he recovered.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone a Splendid Sunday! It’s a quiet day for me after total madness between Thursday and now.
> 
> I‘m in need of some collective wisdom, roommates! I signed up daughter for private piano lessons. However, we don’t have a piano at home (and we’ll probably be moving out next summer), so I need to find some place she can practice between lessons. Any ideas?


At the school?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> School ? Have they a piano there ?


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> We have been so busy around here!!
> Lots of home improvement projects going on at once because my husband doesn’t procrastinate.
> 
> Just finished up painting the new fireplace walls.
> Then he started cleaning the garage so he could install metal shelving that we disassembled and put back up!
> Cleared out office to paint this morning and add baseboards.
> Adding baseboards to daughter’s new room.
> Designed a walk in closet which took hours!! Just ordered the cupboards and rods yesterday so waiting 4 weeks. We are installing it ourselves.
> 
> We took our older girls out to dinner for their 29th birthday.
> 
> Oh, we had scare yesterday! I woke my son up at 10:30 to help us in the garage and the first thing he helped me move I noticed his face was white as a ghost and so were his lips. Then he started shaking and stared in space. He thought he was looking at me but his eyes weren’t. My husband grabbed him and I called 911.
> He is fine now and his vitals were ok and his blood sugar was good.
> 
> We don’t know what happened but I’m taking him to his Dr this week for blood work.
> We were so scared!
> The first thing I asked him was if he took drugs. He doesn’t do them but he is a teen so it was my first thought and wanted to let the EMT know so they knew how to treat him.
> 
> I aged like 10yrs yesterday!!


OMW That is very scary. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.


Wow. Not sure if I should say you were lucky or commiserate with you on being unlucky.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Look, I have roots!! Also a green bud!!
> View attachment 250299


Whoop whoop.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I might seriously have to look into that. Somebody is giving away an old mini piano not too far from us, but the guy says it weighs about 200 kg (440 pounds). I can’t realistically haul _that_ into our rented space and then get rid of it in 8-10 months’ time.


Oh dear. That would have been ideal.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll ask. That would be the perfect solution.


Why don't you ask the school if you can keep the mini piano there. Then daughter can practice and they can keep it when you move. Obviously only if it is being given to you for free.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh! It’s lovely and sunny here!
> 
> Daughter’s car jump started fine and we took it to the garage without me stalling it.
> 
> JoesDad is now at work.
> 
> I am working my way through the post holiday chores. Laundry, sorting out the car (tyre pressures, washer water, and a trip to the car wash later to remove a couple of thousand miles of squished bugs!)
> 
> I also need to go shopping so I can have some lunch and so we can eat dinner


Welcome home


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Our vet said at least 5. It it’s okay, we are loving him up and he’s really getting a personality.
> 
> I do love that he does not bark and pretty easy going. Last night we had a fire at our outside fireplace and the wood popped and popped and he didn’t even flinch while sleeping next to me.


That is a good sign.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> Yesterday I woke up to the sight of cranes leaving. And this morning we had a bit of fog!  It's that time of the year, I guess, although the temps will still be up to 20 C (68 F) later today. Saw some lovely lacework while taking daughter to school:
> 
> View attachment 250482


Love the pic.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! Guess who is SO very glad the holiday is over?? ME ME ME MEEEEEE!!! Lol! I got two kids on the bus & two to go. I’ll have many travel miles for work today but I’m looking forward to it. I never mind the drive..
> So.... I have news. I have been holding off on saying anything but I’m super excited... I’m adopting a 2yr old Sulcata . I am picking her up on Friday. [emoji1317]
> That being said, I now have to get a jump start on my outdoors area. I started a thread yesterday titled Large Sulcata Fence. I would like to hear from those of you with Giant tortoises and see some pics of your area if possible.. Please
> @Maro2Bear
> @Bee62


Wow. Congratulations Heather. So very happy for you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A huge flock of wild geese eat a lot of gras and make a lot of poop. The birds are not welcome everywhere because of this.


It's natural fertilizer.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Where are you ? I hope you and your family are fine. Haven`t not seen you in the dark for a long time.
> Please send a sign of life to us.


Will give you a run down shortly.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> Ed, is the storm headed your way too?


It passed us to the south.
Its headed towards @Moozillion


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. Yes I am still alive. [emoji6]
Last week was super busy with one disaster after another happening at work. So I have been trying to sort it all out. 
Eldest son was down with gastro on Wednesday and Thursday. Then Hubby got it Friday morning. And I came down with it Friday night. So me and the porcelian bowl were very friendly over the weekend. The only one to not get it so far has been Jarrod. Yesterday at work was just as hectic. Hopefully it will start to settle soon. 
I am still not drinking caffeine. No pain tablets and have gone two whole days without vaping at all. I have been eating less bread. Take carrot, cucumber, greenpepper, celery sticks to work to eat all day. So it seems that things are starting to come right as far as my health is concerned. 
Missed you guys.
Thought of you all this morning when i saw this. A pic of Table Mountain. Jan Van Riebeck and The Devil were obviously smoking their pipes this morning.
Hope the rest of your Tuesdays is a good one.
And just because I can - a pic of Rue super relaxing.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> OMW That is very scary. I hope it is nothing serious.



It was! I can’t get the look on his face out of my mind! 
He has an appt Wednesday afternoon. 
I’m pretty sure he’ll get his first blood draw.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Yes I am still alive. [emoji6]
> Last week was super busy with one disaster after another happening at work. So I have been trying to sort it all out.
> Eldest son was down with gastro on Wednesday and Thursday. Then Hubby got it Friday morning. And I came down with it Friday night. So me and the porcelian bowl were very friendly over the weekend. The only one to not get it so far has been Jarrod. Yesterday at work was just as hectic. Hopefully it will start to settle soon.
> I am still not drinking caffeine. No pain tablets and have gone two whole days without vaping at all. I have been eating less bread. Take carrot, cucumber, greenpepper, celery sticks to work to eat all day. So it seems that things are starting to come right as far as my health is concerned.
> Missed you guys.
> Thought of you all this morning when i saw this. A pic of Table Mountain. Jan Van Riebeck and The Devil were obviously smoking their pipes this morning.
> Hope the rest of your Tuesdays is a good one.
> And just because I can - a pic of Rue super relaxing.
> View attachment 250508
> View attachment 250509



Yuck!! I guess it’s about time for us to get flu shots. 

Work sounds tough right now! Hopefully it gets sorted soon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> It passed us to the south.
> Its headed towards @Moozillion


There has been so much activity the last few years, I think that most of us could handle a strong tropical storm of even a CAT 1 hurricane pretty easily. We've been forced to upgrade our houses, fences and supplies.
I've recently reinforced my privacy fence and patio. And purchased new metal shutters.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Yes I am still alive. [emoji6]
> Last week was super busy with one disaster after another happening at work. So I have been trying to sort it all out.
> Eldest son was down with gastro on Wednesday and Thursday. Then Hubby got it Friday morning. And I came down with it Friday night. So me and the porcelian bowl were very friendly over the weekend. The only one to not get it so far has been Jarrod. Yesterday at work was just as hectic. Hopefully it will start to settle soon.
> I am still not drinking caffeine. No pain tablets and have gone two whole days without vaping at all. I have been eating less bread. Take carrot, cucumber, greenpepper, celery sticks to work to eat all day. So it seems that things are starting to come right as far as my health is concerned.
> Missed you guys.
> Thought of you all this morning when i saw this. A pic of Table Mountain. Jan Van Riebeck and The Devil were obviously smoking their pipes this morning.
> Hope the rest of your Tuesdays is a good one.
> And just because I can - a pic of Rue super relaxing.
> View attachment 250508
> View attachment 250509


Nice to not see you back in the CDR. Sorry to hear about the gastro bugs; they are truly awful 

Cutting out vaping too! You are a woman on a mission!

I love both your photos. The cloud on table mountain is very atmospheric and Rue is just cute


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Yuck!! I guess it’s about time for us to get flu shots.
> 
> Work sounds tough right now! Hopefully it gets sorted soon!


Thanks for the reminder! I just booked mine. The online booking system at Boots, a UK pharmacy chain, works well


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I hear the Canada geese are not always welcome visitors on farms. Make great winter coats though!



Although they can create havoc to farmer’s grain fields, many Marylanders, especially those on the Eastern Shore, make a good bit of extra $$$ by catering to hunters. There are goose blinds up and down all of the rivers and marshes and fence rows, once goose season starts it can sound like a mini civil war. Yes... goose down good for lots of goods.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Fascinating. So which is the part you eat?



They really aren’t edible for/by humans... all sticky and very “pithy” with tons of seeds. Apparently the wood is as strong as “steel” and logs were made into fenceposts (in the day); the trees were planted as natural hedges.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all

Hot and humid again here in Maryland. Low 90s and humid! Area schools, most without A/C, decided to send kids home early. Just too hot inside without a/c.

We were out crabbing early this morning. The Md Blue Crabs are now rather active, large and heavy with meat. So from now until waters get cold, crabbing should be good. We got about 8 nice ones, enough for a few crab cakes.

And, since it’s been nice and hot, Sully got another nice soaking and walkies about the garden.

Looks like we are in for another round of heavy thundershowers....better check car windows are up.



*African Sulcata Soaking, September 2018
*


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It passed us to the south.
> Its headed towards @Moozillion


We've been watching this one pretty closely, and are not really very worried. 
The storm is small, moving quickly and hasn't become a hurricane yet.
Our house is not in a flood-prone zone (although the entrance and exit to our subdivision are occasionally inundated from really big, rainy storms). 
I WILL bring Elsa inside to her "winter enclosure" just for tonight as as precaution, mainly from tall pine trees in our neighbors' yards that could fall onto our yard and her enclosure. 
Fingers crossed that we're right!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> We've been watching this one pretty closely, and are not really very worried.
> The storm is small, moving quickly and hasn't become a hurricane yet.
> Our house is not in a flood-prone zone (although the entrance and exit to our subdivision are occasionally inundated from really big, rainy storms).
> I WILL bring Elsa inside to her "winter enclosure" just for tonight as as precaution, mainly from tall pine trees in our neighbors' yards that could fall onto our yard and her enclosure.
> Fingers crossed that we're right!



Good luck with the storm....maybe it will bring some additional rain, but no damage. I guess it’s heading north and east of you.


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I just booked mine. The online booking system at Boots, a UK pharmacy chain, works well


Hi all, that would be me doing your flu jab Linda if you were more local to me!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck with the storm....maybe it will bring some additional rain, but no damage. I guess it’s heading north and east of you.



Yep. Sure looks that way! [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It was! I can’t get the look on his face out of my mind!
> He has an appt Wednesday afternoon.
> I’m pretty sure he’ll get his first blood draw.


Shame. I am sure he will handle it like a champ!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yuck!! I guess it’s about time for us to get flu shots.
> 
> Work sounds tough right now! Hopefully it gets sorted soon!


Thank you Kathy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nice to not see you back in the CDR. Sorry to hear about the gastro bugs; they are truly awful
> 
> Cutting out vaping too! You are a woman on a mission!
> 
> I love both your photos. The cloud on table mountain is very atmospheric and Rue is just cute


Thank you Linda.

Do you guys know about the story of Jan Van Riebeeck and the Devil and the cloud around the Mountain?

I was always told it was Jan Van Riebeeck, but in this one I found on the net says it was Jan Van Hunk. At least the first name is the same: Anyway whenever we see Table Mountain surrounded by clouds we always say that Jan Van Riebeeck and The Devil are at it again.

Old Jan van Hunks was a retired sea captain who liked to smoke his pipe of a morning and, for some reason, used to do so on the slopes of the mountain we now call Devil's Peak. This was long before our current anti-tobacco laws so perhaps he was just a considerate old fellow. Or perhaps it wasn't tobacco he was smoking? Whatever. One day, as he was sitting comfortably puffing away, a strange-looking fellow turned up and asked him for a light.Being a friendly sort, Van Hunks obliged. Then, for reasons that only highly competitive testosterone-driven men might understand, the stranger challenged him to a smoking competition and Van Hunks accepted. They both refilled their pipes and started puffing away, blowing smoke rings and generally trying to out-macho each other. After a while, the cloud of smoke grew so thick it covered the whole of the mountain like a giant tablecloth, which it still does today when the famous Southeaster is blowing.Eventually the stranger conceded defeat and stumbled, coughing and spluttering, off the mountain into the nearest thoracic Intensive Care Unit. As he was leaving, Van Hunks caught sight of his red, barbed tail sticking out from underneath his jacket and realised he had been puffing away with the devil. There's supposed to be a moral of sorts in this story but no-one's sure exactly what it is - and, of course, no-one is entirely sure what the competition's stakes were either.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> They really aren’t edible for/by humans... all sticky and very “pithy” with tons of seeds. Apparently the wood is as strong as “steel” and logs were made into fenceposts (in the day); the trees were planted as natural hedges.


Well glad to know that thye do have some use. LOL


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, that would be me doing your flu jab Linda if you were more local to me!!!


Good Morning.!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning To Y'all !!

It is a chilly and overcast day here today. But at least it is the middle of the week. 

Here is to wishing you all a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The other way round. My Dad was an engineer by trade, but a watersports instructor as a hobby.
> 
> I grew up sailing and kayaking. I was particularly good at canoe slalom on white water (rapids)
> 
> As a family, we were asked to help out with the geese by a friend and that started us on wildlife and Bird watching



Kayaking introduced you to geese? Glad we took a gander at that story!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wow, an impressing building of art from a little spider.
> When you see spider nets every morning with little waterdrops in and the color of the leaves turn into warm red and yellow we say it is:
> "Altweibersommer". A nicer word for autumn signs is "Indian Summer".



I could understand “alt” (old) but had to google Weiber (woman). We call it the same in Russian — “bab’ye leto” (бабье лето)!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! Can’t seem to help myself



About getting in new torts or sending the kids away?  Both are perfectly normal, of course [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> We’ll be fine, thanks for thinking of me.[emoji2][emoji173]️
> We always watch storm development closely. So far, this one appears small, still just a tropical storm this morning and moving really fast so won’t have time to build up strength and get organized.
> And our house is very high: in the best flood areas.
> We often shelter friends here during storms if they expect their homes to flood. [emoji2][emoji106]



I guess Elsa won’t be outside anymore if the storm comes. 
Had no idea. Thank you, Kathy, for the alert! @Momof4 
Thinking of you, Bea! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I was teasing you. [emoji6] I don't care whether you are rich or poor. It's all the same to me.



It’s a million-dollar difference to me!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I would choose skinny. [emoji6]



Skinny wine?? Never heard of that... 
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Why don't you ask the school if you can keep the mini piano there. Then daughter can practice and they can keep it when you move. Obviously only if it is being given to you for free.



Thank you, Carol! I was in touch with daughter’s class teacher, who is also a music teacher, and am waiting for a response from the school’s international department. I’m also looking into a couple of give-away piano options. 

This is huge for us. In this rented house we went for the minimum number of furniture. We don’t even have a couch (sofa) — three armchairs and sheepskins on the floor. And no dining table — just a large coffee table (slightly bigger than Montgomery [emoji23]) with small wooden stools instead of chairs. And now we might get a piano.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Yes I am still alive. [emoji6]
> Last week was super busy with one disaster after another happening at work. So I have been trying to sort it all out.
> Eldest son was down with gastro on Wednesday and Thursday. Then Hubby got it Friday morning. And I came down with it Friday night. So me and the porcelian bowl were very friendly over the weekend. The only one to not get it so far has been Jarrod. Yesterday at work was just as hectic. Hopefully it will start to settle soon.
> I am still not drinking caffeine. No pain tablets and have gone two whole days without vaping at all. I have been eating less bread. Take carrot, cucumber, greenpepper, celery sticks to work to eat all day. So it seems that things are starting to come right as far as my health is concerned.
> Missed you guys.
> Thought of you all this morning when i saw this. A pic of Table Mountain. Jan Van Riebeck and The Devil were obviously smoking their pipes this morning.
> Hope the rest of your Tuesdays is a good one.
> And just because I can - a pic of Rue super relaxing.
> View attachment 250508
> View attachment 250509



Oh dear, hope you’re all much better now. 
Do you envy Rue or what on hectic days at work? [emoji23]
I’ll need to google your Table Mountain. Looks beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> There has been so much activity the last few years, I think that most of us could handle a strong tropical storm of even a CAT 1 hurricane pretty easily. We've been forced to upgrade our houses, fences and supplies.
> I've recently reinforced my privacy fence and patio. And purchased new metal shutters.



It’s good to be prepared. Probably a bit of snow and ice on the roads would be a more serious hazard, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Yuck!! I guess it’s about time for us to get flu shots.
> 
> Work sounds tough right now! Hopefully it gets sorted soon!





JoesMum said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I just booked mine. The online booking system at Boots, a UK pharmacy chain, works well



I should do that too.


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, that would be me doing your flu jab Linda if you were more local to me!!!



And mine!! How far are you from Denmark? 
Nice to not see you, Jane!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda.
> 
> Do you guys know about the story of Jan Van Riebeeck and the Devil and the cloud around the Mountain?
> 
> I was always told it was Jan Van Riebeeck, but in this one I found on the net says it was Jan Van Hunk. At least the first name is the same: Anyway whenever we see Table Mountain surrounded by clouds we always say that Jan Van Riebeeck and The Devil are at it again.
> 
> Old Jan van Hunks was a retired sea captain who liked to smoke his pipe of a morning and, for some reason, used to do so on the slopes of the mountain we now call Devil's Peak. This was long before our current anti-tobacco laws so perhaps he was just a considerate old fellow. Or perhaps it wasn't tobacco he was smoking? Whatever. One day, as he was sitting comfortably puffing away, a strange-looking fellow turned up and asked him for a light.Being a friendly sort, Van Hunks obliged. Then, for reasons that only highly competitive testosterone-driven men might understand, the stranger challenged him to a smoking competition and Van Hunks accepted. They both refilled their pipes and started puffing away, blowing smoke rings and generally trying to out-macho each other. After a while, the cloud of smoke grew so thick it covered the whole of the mountain like a giant tablecloth, which it still does today when the famous Southeaster is blowing.Eventually the stranger conceded defeat and stumbled, coughing and spluttering, off the mountain into the nearest thoracic Intensive Care Unit. As he was leaving, Van Hunks caught sight of his red, barbed tail sticking out from underneath his jacket and realised he had been puffing away with the devil. There's supposed to be a moral of sorts in this story but no-one's sure exactly what it is - and, of course, no-one is entirely sure what the competition's stakes were either.



Yay! I don’t need to google it anymore! [emoji23] Funny story!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning To Y'all !!
> 
> It is a chilly and overcast day here today. But at least it is the middle of the week.
> 
> Here is to wishing you all a fantastic Wednesday.



Good morning, Carol! 
Half way there.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! House cleaning and a kiddie birthday on my agenda today. Tomorrow, daughter’s class is traveling to Copenhagen (25 mins by train from here), and guess who volunteered to tag along and take pictures of the kids?  After we return, I’ll take daughter to a swimming class, and then leave her with a babysitter in the evening as we go to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary with husband. Big day ahead.


----------



## Kristoff

A couple of pics of our foggy morning:


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi all, that would be me doing your flu jab Linda if you were more local to me!!!



Hi Jane!

Aha! You’re a pharmacist! Nice to not see you back in the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda.
> 
> Do you guys know about the story of Jan Van Riebeeck and the Devil and the cloud around the Mountain?
> 
> I was always told it was Jan Van Riebeeck, but in this one I found on the net says it was Jan Van Hunk. At least the first name is the same: Anyway whenever we see Table Mountain surrounded by clouds we always say that Jan Van Riebeeck and The Devil are at it again.
> 
> Old Jan van Hunks was a retired sea captain who liked to smoke his pipe of a morning and, for some reason, used to do so on the slopes of the mountain we now call Devil's Peak. This was long before our current anti-tobacco laws so perhaps he was just a considerate old fellow. Or perhaps it wasn't tobacco he was smoking? Whatever. One day, as he was sitting comfortably puffing away, a strange-looking fellow turned up and asked him for a light.Being a friendly sort, Van Hunks obliged. Then, for reasons that only highly competitive testosterone-driven men might understand, the stranger challenged him to a smoking competition and Van Hunks accepted. They both refilled their pipes and started puffing away, blowing smoke rings and generally trying to out-macho each other. After a while, the cloud of smoke grew so thick it covered the whole of the mountain like a giant tablecloth, which it still does today when the famous Southeaster is blowing.Eventually the stranger conceded defeat and stumbled, coughing and spluttering, off the mountain into the nearest thoracic Intensive Care Unit. As he was leaving, Van Hunks caught sight of his red, barbed tail sticking out from underneath his jacket and realised he had been puffing away with the devil. There's supposed to be a moral of sorts in this story but no-one's sure exactly what it is - and, of course, no-one is entirely sure what the competition's stakes were either.



That’s an excellent tale! I like it


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

I hope those of you in the tropical storm area have been/are successful in dodging its path. 

Good luck to Kathy’s son with his blood tests. 

I am off to see my physio/osteopath for a maintenance visit. I have a feeling she may say that there’s a lot of tension in my shoulders and that I seem stressed... not sure what she’s going to make events from Sunday onward [emoji23]

In theory, things will settle down now. I must get photos done for a new passport too... maybe tomorrow


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> About getting in new torts or sending the kids away?  Both are perfectly normal, of course [emoji85][emoji23]


That is hilarious!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s a million-dollar difference to me!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Carol! I was in touch with daughter’s class teacher, who is also a music teacher, and am waiting for a response from the school’s international department. I’m also looking into a couple of give-away piano options.
> 
> This is huge for us. In this rented house we went for the minimum number of furniture. We don’t even have a couch (sofa) — three armchairs and sheepskins on the floor. And no dining table — just a large coffee table (slightly bigger than Montgomery [emoji23]) with small wooden stools instead of chairs. And now we might get a piano.


Nothing wrong with that. The Japanese live very uncluttered lives too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear, hope you’re all much better now.
> Do you envy Rue or what on hectic days at work? [emoji23]
> I’ll need to google your Table Mountain. Looks beautiful!


I envy all my Torts. They live the life!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! House cleaning and a kiddie birthday on my agenda today. Tomorrow, daughter’s class is traveling to Copenhagen (25 mins by train from here), and guess who volunteered to tag along and take pictures of the kids?  After we return, I’ll take daughter to a swimming class, and then leave her with a babysitter in the evening as we go to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary with husband. Big day ahead.


Oooh Happy Anniversary.
Long day ahead of you. But at least you get to go out at the end of it.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A couple of pics of our foggy morning:
> View attachment 250577
> 
> View attachment 250578


Love those pictures.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I hope those of you in the tropical storm area have been/are successful in dodging its path.
> 
> Good luck to Kathy’s son with his blood tests.
> 
> I am off to see my physio/osteopath for a maintenance visit. I have a feeling she may say that there’s a lot of tension in my shoulders and that I seem stressed... not sure what she’s going to make events from Sunday onward [emoji23]
> 
> In theory, things will settle down now. I must get photos done for a new passport too... maybe tomorrow


Good luck with the osteopath and with the photos for the passport.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Love those pictures.



Thank you, Carol! [emoji847]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Yes I am still alive. [emoji6]
> Last week was super busy with one disaster after another happening at work. So I have been trying to sort it all out.
> Eldest son was down with gastro on Wednesday and Thursday. Then Hubby got it Friday morning. And I came down with it Friday night. So me and the porcelian bowl were very friendly over the weekend. The only one to not get it so far has been Jarrod. Yesterday at work was just as hectic. Hopefully it will start to settle soon.
> I am still not drinking caffeine. No pain tablets and have gone two whole days without vaping at all. I have been eating less bread. Take carrot, cucumber, greenpepper, celery sticks to work to eat all day. So it seems that things are starting to come right as far as my health is concerned.
> Missed you guys.
> Thought of you all this morning when i saw this. A pic of Table Mountain. Jan Van Riebeck and The Devil were obviously smoking their pipes this morning.
> Hope the rest of your Tuesdays is a good one.
> And just because I can - a pic of Rue super relaxing.
> View attachment 250508
> View attachment 250509



Congratulations Carol! That’s a lot or changes and I’m proud for you. I know from experience that it’s just not easy but you will feel so much better in a few months just knowing that you conquered your own will! 
Luv seeing your torts!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> About getting in new torts or sending the kids away?  Both are perfectly normal, of course [emoji85][emoji23]



Good morning Lena! I see your on a roll this morning. It’s really great to get a few chuckles cause it’s been pretty quiet in our little room[emoji15]. But let me clarify... I was jumping for joy at sending Kids back to school and I’m squirming in anticipation at picking up the new Tort [emoji16]
Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! House cleaning and a kiddie birthday on my agenda today. Tomorrow, daughter’s class is traveling to Copenhagen (25 mins by train from here), and guess who volunteered to tag along and take pictures of the kids?  After we return, I’ll take daughter to a swimming class, and then leave her with a babysitter in the evening as we go to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary with husband. Big day ahead.



Congrats on your anniversary!!! Can’t wait to see update for romantic date night [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> A couple of pics of our foggy morning:
> View attachment 250577
> 
> View attachment 250578



Nice use of BW in your pix! Good scenes.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Yes I am still alive. [emoji6]
> Last week was super busy with one disaster after another happening at work. So I have been trying to sort it all out.
> Eldest son was down with gastro on Wednesday and Thursday. Then Hubby got it Friday morning. And I came down with it Friday night. So me and the porcelian bowl were very friendly over the weekend. The only one to not get it so far has been Jarrod. Yesterday at work was just as hectic. Hopefully it will start to settle soon.
> I am still not drinking caffeine. No pain tablets and have gone two whole days without vaping at all. I have been eating less bread. Take carrot, cucumber, greenpepper, celery sticks to work to eat all day. So it seems that things are starting to come right as far as my health is concerned.
> Missed you guys.
> Thought of you all this morning when i saw this. A pic of Table Mountain. Jan Van Riebeck and The Devil were obviously smoking their pipes this morning.
> Hope the rest of your Tuesdays is a good one.
> And just because I can - a pic of Rue super relaxing.
> View attachment 250508
> View attachment 250509


Hi Carol. Hope that you feel better and you parted with the porcelian bowl again ..... A gastro flu is not nice. Poor you
You are working hard on your health. I hope it works and you are feeling much better now. Eating greens and veggies with your tortoises makes you strong like them.
Btw: Tortoises. Your Rue looks beautiful and really relaxed. I think that torts know when they have a good home. Torts can be satisfied or not and can express this feeling on their faces and in the way they behave. Rue shows this. He is really satisfied with his beautiful home and careful mom.
We missed you too, Carol. Let`s smoke Table Mountain with everyone the mountain likes to, as long as you can see us though the dust and smoke.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all
> 
> Hot and humid again here in Maryland. Low 90s and humid! Area schools, most without A/C, decided to send kids home early. Just too hot inside without a/c.
> 
> We were out crabbing early this morning. The Md Blue Crabs are now rather active, large and heavy with meat. So from now until waters get cold, crabbing should be good. We got about 8 nice ones, enough for a few crab cakes.
> 
> And, since it’s been nice and hot, Sully got another nice soaking and walkies about the garden.
> 
> Looks like we are in for another round of heavy thundershowers....better check car windows are up.
> 
> View attachment 250532
> 
> *African Sulcata Soaking, September 2018*


Seems that Sully needs soon a bigger soaking tub.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> We've been watching this one pretty closely, and are not really very worried.
> The storm is small, moving quickly and hasn't become a hurricane yet.
> Our house is not in a flood-prone zone (although the entrance and exit to our subdivision are occasionally inundated from really big, rainy storms).
> I WILL bring Elsa inside to her "winter enclosure" just for tonight as as precaution, mainly from tall pine trees in our neighbors' yards that could fall onto our yard and her enclosure.
> Fingers crossed that we're right!


My fingers are crossed that is only a little storm.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda.
> 
> Do you guys know about the story of Jan Van Riebeeck and the Devil and the cloud around the Mountain?
> 
> I was always told it was Jan Van Riebeeck, but in this one I found on the net says it was Jan Van Hunk. At least the first name is the same: Anyway whenever we see Table Mountain surrounded by clouds we always say that Jan Van Riebeeck and The Devil are at it again.
> 
> Old Jan van Hunks was a retired sea captain who liked to smoke his pipe of a morning and, for some reason, used to do so on the slopes of the mountain we now call Devil's Peak. This was long before our current anti-tobacco laws so perhaps he was just a considerate old fellow. Or perhaps it wasn't tobacco he was smoking? Whatever. One day, as he was sitting comfortably puffing away, a strange-looking fellow turned up and asked him for a light.Being a friendly sort, Van Hunks obliged. Then, for reasons that only highly competitive testosterone-driven men might understand, the stranger challenged him to a smoking competition and Van Hunks accepted. They both refilled their pipes and started puffing away, blowing smoke rings and generally trying to out-macho each other. After a while, the cloud of smoke grew so thick it covered the whole of the mountain like a giant tablecloth, which it still does today when the famous Southeaster is blowing.Eventually the stranger conceded defeat and stumbled, coughing and spluttering, off the mountain into the nearest thoracic Intensive Care Unit. As he was leaving, Van Hunks caught sight of his red, barbed tail sticking out from underneath his jacket and realised he had been puffing away with the devil. There's supposed to be a moral of sorts in this story but no-one's sure exactly what it is - and, of course, no-one is entirely sure what the competition's stakes were either.


A funny old fashioned story. I love these old stories and tales. Maybe it should tell us never go into a competition with the devil ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning To Y'all !!
> 
> It is a chilly and overcast day here today. But at least it is the middle of the week.
> 
> Here is to wishing you all a fantastic Wednesday.


For you too !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I could understand “alt” (old) but had to google Weiber (woman). We call it the same in Russian — “bab’ye leto” (бабье лето)!


Yes, you are right. I don`t know why in German the autumn is compared with old women but it is. That`s why I like the "Indian Summer" much more !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> About getting in new torts or sending the kids away?  Both are perfectly normal, of course [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Skinny wine?? Never heard of that...
> [emoji23]


No ???


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! House cleaning and a kiddie birthday on my agenda today. Tomorrow, daughter’s class is traveling to Copenhagen (25 mins by train from here), and guess who volunteered to tag along and take pictures of the kids?  After we return, I’ll take daughter to a swimming class, and then leave her with a babysitter in the evening as we go to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary with husband. Big day ahead.


Wow ! Happy anniversary Lena. I hope your day runs well and you have a wonderful evening. Wishing you all the best for the next 10 years.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A couple of pics of our foggy morning:
> View attachment 250577
> 
> View attachment 250578


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! Now I know why the cranes are leaving Denmark so early ! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............................


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! House cleaning and a kiddie birthday on my agenda today. Tomorrow, daughter’s class is traveling to Copenhagen (25 mins by train from here), and guess who volunteered to tag along and take pictures of the kids?  After we return, I’ll take daughter to a swimming class, and then leave her with a babysitter in the evening as we go to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary with husband. Big day ahead.



What a way to start celebrating your wedding anniversary! I think I’ll settle for the pizza in an industrial estate 

Seriously though, enjoy your evening and Happy Anniversary to you both


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love those pictures.


No, too grey.....
Makes a depressed mood....


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A couple of pics of our foggy morning:
> View attachment 250577
> 
> View attachment 250578



Beautifully atmospheric pictures!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I have been manipulated by my osteopath and am feeling much straighter. 

I am planning a quiet afternoon as I don’t seem to have had one since Friday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Seems that Sully needs soon a bigger soaking tub.



Yes....there’s not too much room for water in the tub once Sully is in there splashing around. Splash splash splash....and lots fiddling about. Gets him nice and clean....before walkies, grass eating...

Ps... good luck with your Aldabras! Wow...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been manipulated by my osteopath and am feeling much straighter.
> 
> I am planning a quiet afternoon as I don’t seem to have had one since Friday



A little straightening goes a long wayI’m glad your feeling better. You deserve that quiet afternoon Linda!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I guess Elsa won’t be outside anymore if the storm comes.
> Had no idea. Thank you, Kathy, for the alert! @Momof4
> Thinking of you, Bea! [emoji173]️


It turns out that I didn't have to bring her in at all. The storm made landfall far to the east from us, and is well past influencing us at all in regards to wind and rain. The weather has been NO DIFFERENT THAN USUAL for us, so I let her stay out!
We got NO wind, NO rain- NO problems whatsoever. 
Elsa is currently cruising around her enclosure, nibbling her various weeds.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Kayaking introduced you to geese? Glad we took a gander at that story!


I saw that!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> It turns out that I didn't have to bring her in at all. The storm made landfall far to the east from us, and is well past influencing us at all in regards to wind and rain. The weather has been NO DIFFERENT THAN USUAL for us, so I let her stay out!
> We got NO wind, NO rain- NO problems whatsoever.
> Elsa is currently cruising around her enclosure, nibbling her various weeds.



Excellent news!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> It turns out that I didn't have to bring her in at all. The storm made landfall far to the east from us, and is well past influencing us at all in regards to wind and rain. The weather has been NO DIFFERENT THAN USUAL for us, so I let her stay out!
> We got NO wind, NO rain- NO problems whatsoever.
> Elsa is currently cruising around her enclosure, nibbling her various weeds.



Yay!! Glad it missed you!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Congratulations Carol! That’s a lot or changes and I’m proud for you. I know from experience that it’s just not easy but you will feel so much better in a few months just knowing that you conquered your own will!
> Luv seeing your torts!!!


Thank you Heather.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. Hope that you feel better and you parted with the porcelian bowl again ..... A gastro flu is not nice. Poor you
> You are working hard on your health. I hope it works and you are feeling much better now. Eating greens and veggies with your tortoises makes you strong like them.
> Btw: Tortoises. Your Rue looks beautiful and really relaxed. I think that torts know when they have a good home. Torts can be satisfied or not and can express this feeling on their faces and in the way they behave. Rue shows this. He is really satisfied with his beautiful home and careful mom.
> We missed you too, Carol. Let`s smoke Table Mountain with everyone the mountain likes to, as long as you can see us though the dust and smoke.


I have a big smile on my face right now.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, too grey.....
> Makes a depressed mood....


Hmmm, maybe but I can see the peace and quiet of the morning and even smell the fresh smell of the earth in those pictures. Besides they appeal to my cancerian soul - which can be a little bit dark sometimes.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been manipulated by my osteopath and am feeling much straighter.
> 
> I am planning a quiet afternoon as I don’t seem to have had one since Friday


Enjoy it. They are few and far between for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....there’s not too much room for water in the tub once Sully is in there splashing around. Splash splash splash....and lots fiddling about. Gets him nice and clean....before walkies, grass eating...
> 
> Ps... good luck with your Aldabras! Wow...


Wait What!! Did Sabine finally get her Aldabra's?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I have a big smile on my face right now.


Nice ! That was my intention. But what I write is always honest.


----------



## CarolM

Home Time.

Chat soon everyone. Hope you are all having a good afternoon so far.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lena! I see your on a roll this morning. It’s really great to get a few chuckles cause it’s been pretty quiet in our little room[emoji15]. But let me clarify... I was jumping for joy at sending Kids back to school and I’m squirming in anticipation at picking up the new Tort [emoji16]
> Hope you have an awesome day!



On a roll? Oh, I’m so flushed! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....there’s not too much room for water in the tub once Sully is in there splashing around. Splash splash splash....and lots fiddling about. Gets him nice and clean....before walkies, grass eating...
> 
> Ps... good luck with your Aldabras! Wow...


Thank you so much Mark.  Big torts are beautiful ( small torts are too )


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Congrats on your anniversary!!! Can’t wait to see update for romantic date night [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you! If I survive the two activities before that...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice use of BW in your pix! Good scenes.



Thank you, Mark!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wait What!! Did Sabine finally get her Aldabra's?


TOMORROW ! Can`t wait until tomorrow..........


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. Hope that you feel better and you parted with the porcelian bowl again ..... A gastro flu is not nice. Poor you
> You are working hard on your health. I hope it works and you are feeling much better now. Eating greens and veggies with your tortoises makes you strong like them.
> Btw: Tortoises. Your Rue looks beautiful and really relaxed. I think that torts know when they have a good home. Torts can be satisfied or not and can express this feeling on their faces and in the way they behave. Rue shows this. He is really satisfied with his beautiful home and careful mom.
> We missed you too, Carol. Let`s smoke Table Mountain with everyone the mountain likes to, as long as you can see us though the dust and smoke.



Eating with your torts makes you very strong. You might even evolve to develop a carapace... :O


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A funny old fashioned story. I love these old stories and tales. Maybe it should tell us never go into a competition with the devil ?



Never compete with the devil because you might win? 
That’s one hell of a lesson...
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No ???



Good catch!  [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Happy anniversary Lena. I hope your day runs well and you have a wonderful evening. Wishing you all the best for the next 10 years.



Thank you, Bee!  [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! Now I know why the cranes are leaving Denmark so early ! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............................



It wasn’t cold actually. Not yet.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> What a way to start celebrating your wedding anniversary! I think I’ll settle for the pizza in an industrial estate
> 
> Seriously though, enjoy your evening and Happy Anniversary to you both



I’d settle for the same! [emoji85][emoji23] Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, too grey.....
> Makes a depressed mood....



No, it’s not! I just used black and white


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been manipulated by my osteopath and am feeling much straighter.
> 
> I am planning a quiet afternoon as I don’t seem to have had one since Friday



Good plan, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....there’s not too much room for water in the tub once Sully is in there splashing around. Splash splash splash....and lots fiddling about. Gets him nice and clean....before walkies, grass eating...
> 
> Ps... good luck with your Aldabras! Wow...



[emoji23] 
What did I miss about Aldabras??


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> It turns out that I didn't have to bring her in at all. The storm made landfall far to the east from us, and is well past influencing us at all in regards to wind and rain. The weather has been NO DIFFERENT THAN USUAL for us, so I let her stay out!
> We got NO wind, NO rain- NO problems whatsoever.
> Elsa is currently cruising around her enclosure, nibbling her various weeds.



That’s good to hear!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wait What!! Did Sabine finally get her Aldabra's?



SNAP!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> TOMORROW ! Can`t wait until tomorrow..........



Whaaaat??? When did that happen?????
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Eating with your torts makes you very strong. You might even evolve to develop a carapace... :O


.... and big heavy scales on your legs ....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Whaaaat??? When did that happen?????
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Tomorrow they will arrive. That means not much sleep for me tonight !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> It wasn’t cold actually. Not yet.


Looks cold on your pics ...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23]
> What did I miss about Aldabras??


That they will be a dream that I can fulfill.


----------



## Bee62

Over and out for me now. I have to srew the new terrarium for my new babies .
Hopefully not to see y`all later


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow they will arrive. That means not much sleep for me tonight !!!!!



I have no idea how I missed this! How exciting! CDR aldabras! Amazing news


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yuck...the “Heat Index” is already over 100F here in greater Md...and it’s ony 1100am. Yuck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> It’s good to be prepared. Probably a bit of snow and ice on the roads would be a more serious hazard, right?


Snow and ice are things no one in south Florida is prepared for....


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> Snow and ice are things no one in south Florida is prepared for....



Yeah.....and we all better be concerned if a hurricane brings in a snow or ice storm....the end of the world might be near. Gale force 100mph winds, coupled with storm surges and “feet” of rain is I think enough!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> TOMORROW ! Can`t wait until tomorrow..........


Oh so I didn't miss it. Yayyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Eating with your torts makes you very strong. You might even evolve to develop a carapace... :O


At least I will have a strong back then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Never compete with the devil because you might win?
> That’s one hell of a lesson...
> [emoji23]


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23]
> What did I miss about Aldabras??


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> SNAP!!


Snap on the snap.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Tomorrow they will arrive. That means not much sleep for me tonight !!!!!


Are they big or babies? And how many are you getting?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Over and out for me now. I have to srew the new terrarium for my new babies .
> Hopefully not to see y`all later


We want pic please. Lots of them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings ...

Hot and humid, but most of our grass/lawn cut and trimmed. Some nice bunches of crab grass weeded, pulled and in for Sully.

Just before I picked the Marsh Mallow flowers that are growing nicely in our garden (for Sully), I took some early morning pix. And now I want *to offer SEEDS to anyone in the CDR wanting *to grow some of these great perennial flowers. (_Probably need to limit seeds only to USA folks.../sorry/. - so, anyone in the US wanting some seeds can PM me your address.)_

*Althaea officinalis* (*marsh-mallow*, *marsh mallow* or *common marshmallow*) is a perennial species indigenous to Europe, Western Asia, and North Africa, which is used as a medicinal plant and ornamental plant. A confection made from the root since ancient Egyptian time evolved into today's marshmallow treat.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! Glad it missed you!!



You and me both!!!!! [emoji38]
THANKS! [emoji173]️


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Oh so I didn't miss it. Yayyyy.


You're getting your new tortoises, Sabine?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Lol. I was teasing you. [emoji6] I don't care whether you are rich or poor. It's all the same to me.


----------



## Momof4

@Kristoff


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Whaaaat??? When did that happen?????
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I know, right?!?!

How did you keep this a secret? 

How exciting!!!


----------



## Momof4

My new love!! 
I love this little guy!! 
I’ve never ever had a dog under 50lbs!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have no idea how I missed this! How exciting! CDR aldabras! Amazing news


Yeah ! CDR Aldabras, but our dark leader don`t allow us to keep tortoises in the CDR. He always says too cold and too dark.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I know, right?!?!
> 
> How did you keep this a secret?
> 
> How exciting!!!


Yes it is, yes it is Kathy !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> My new love!!
> I love this little guy!!
> I’ve never ever had a dog under 50lbs!!
> View attachment 250670


I can understand well why you fell in love with that little guy. These eyes can`t lie. He loves you too. 
I think he is very thankful that you and your family giving him a new home where he can feel that he is loved. Maybe he never felt this before.
Btw: I forgot his name. Can you tell me ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yuck...the “Heat Index” is already over 100F here in greater Md...and it’s ony 1100am. Yuck.


I can send you a little bit colder temps from Germany.....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh so I didn't miss it. Yayyyy.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> At least I will have a strong back then.


That`ll be fine. No more pain killers for your hurting back.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Are they big or babies? And how many are you getting?


They are babies and they come in a couple. These torts are really social and like to have a buddy. Friendly giants they are called.
Hopefully my babies know that.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We want pic please. Lots of them.


You will get more pics than you want, I promise !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings ...
> 
> Hot and humid, but most of our grass/lawn cut and trimmed. Some nice bunches of crab grass weeded, pulled and in for Sully.
> 
> Just before I picked the Marsh Mallow flowers that are growing nicely in our garden (for Sully), I took some early morning pix. And now I want *to offer SEEDS to anyone in the CDR wanting *to grow some of these great perennial flowers. (_Probably need to limit seeds only to USA folks.../sorry/. - so, anyone in the US wanting some seeds can PM me your address.)_
> 
> *Althaea officinalis* (*marsh-mallow*, *marsh mallow* or *common marshmallow*) is a perennial species indigenous to Europe, Western Asia, and North Africa, which is used as a medicinal plant and ornamental plant. A confection made from the root since ancient Egyptian time evolved into today's marshmallow treat.
> 
> View attachment 250621


Hmmm, Marsh Mellow blossoms and flowers. Do they smell like Marsh Mellows ? Can I eat them too ? I like Marsh Mellows.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> You're getting your new tortoises, Sabine?


Yes, I do. On Thursday.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> @Kristoff
> View attachment 250669


I hope our Lena and her hubby are having a wonderful evening.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends. The new enclosure for my aldabra torts is ready. Only a heat lamp to install and the soil to put in. I do this work tomorrow morning.
Waiting impatiently for tomorrow.
I`ve thrown out the wardrobe with my 115 pairs of shoes, sold my jewels and my car to have money and space for the torts.

No, only a joke. I never had 115 pairs of shoes and no jewels and my car is still standing in front of the house....


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> I can understand well why you fell in love with that little guy. These eyes can`t lie. He loves you too.
> I think he is very thankful that you and your family giving him a new home where he can feel that he is loved. Maybe he never felt this before.
> Btw: I forgot his name. Can you tell me ?



Uzi.


----------



## EllieMay

How sweet!!! I’m so proud for you.. I have a Yorke that I would be tempted to send you on just the right day [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! CDR Aldabras, but our dark leader don`t allow us to keep tortoises in the CDR. He always says too cold and too dark.



Guess he needs to get his *** on back to enforce the laws then)
@Tidgysdad


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> You will get more pics than you want, I promise !



NEVERRRRRR!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! CDR Aldabras, but our dark leader don`t allow us to keep tortoises in the CDR. He always says too cold and too dark.


We can always make a nice little corner for them with some CHE Lamps and bean substrate and we can ask the Jellyfish to keep that corner nice and bright for us.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Exciting times. I can't wait.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> They are babies and they come in a couple. These torts are really social and like to have a buddy. Friendly giants they are called.
> Hopefully my babies know that.


I feel like I am getting new torts!!! Well at least through you I will be, I will get to feel the excitement of a new tort and not the worry that I am doing and or have everything set up right. LOL And the best part is that I will get to feel it with Heather as well. @EllieMay when are you getting your Sulcata?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You will get more pics than you want, I promise !


You'd be surprised just how many pictures I want.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, I do. On Thursday.


Is it Thursday Yet????


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I hope our Lena and her hubby are having a wonderful evening.


Yes Lena, Did you survive the day to be swept off your feet by Hubby?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. The new enclosure for my aldabra torts is ready. Only a heat lamp to install and the soil to put in. I do this work tomorrow morning.
> Waiting impatiently for tomorrow.
> I`ve thrown out the wardrobe with my 115 pairs of shoes, sold my jewels and my car to have money and space for the torts.
> 
> No, only a joke. I never had 115 pairs of shoes and no jewels and my car is still standing in front of the house....


Whahahahaha. Where is the pic of their new digs??


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Uzi.


Do you say it like this:

OOOOOOzi

or 

U see?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Guess he needs to get his *** on back to enforce the laws then)
> @Tidgysdad


I think that he secretly likes to read thousands and thousands of posts all at the same time.


----------



## CarolM

Well!!! Good Mornoonevening Everyone,

I hope everyone had a good Wednesday yesterday. It is Thursday for me and the day that Sabine gets her dream to come true. Did I say how happy I was for her. Exciting times in the CDR for today. It is a beautiful day today in Sunny Cape Town, we had some rain through the night and early this morning and the sun is shining now. It looks nice and clean - Mother earth gave Cape Town a little bath.  The grass in the field is glistening and just how I like it.

Life is good. Life is great.!!

Have a fantastic Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I think that he secretly likes to read thousands and thousands of posts all at the same time.



And cause chaos as he responds to posts from weeks ago where you’re struggling to remember what was said


----------



## JoesMum

Goooood Mooooorning CDR!

It’s Thursday and, for the first time since I wrecked my back around Easter, I am going to attempt Yoga this morning ... very carefully!

And then I will relax and recover while having my hair cut. 

I hope you all have a good day... I’m so excited about Sabine’s new babies! [emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And cause chaos as he responds to posts from weeks ago where you’re struggling to remember what was said


Yes totally!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Goooood Mooooorning CDR!
> 
> It’s Thursday and, for the first time since I wrecked my back around Easter, I am going to attempt Yoga this morning ... very carefully!
> 
> And then I will relax and recover while having my hair cut.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day... I’m so excited about Sabine’s new babies! [emoji217][emoji217]


Good Luck and enjoy.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I feel like I am getting new torts!!! Well at least through you I will be, I will get to feel the excitement of a new tort and not the worry that I am doing and or have everything set up right. LOL And the best part is that I will get to feel it with Heather as well. @EllieMay when are you getting your Sulcata?



I am Picking her up on Friday She’s about a 4 hr drive away from me so it took a little planning. I wasn’t planning on getting another yet, but after I committed to it, I’ve been wishing away the hours. We are very excited. We added her on a 10’x10’ play area in my tortoise garden. And my husband has been watching me go nuts trying to plan the full outdoor enclosure to be finished by this spring.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Goooood Mooooorning CDR!
> 
> It’s Thursday and, for the first time since I wrecked my back around Easter, I am going to attempt Yoga this morning ... very carefully!
> 
> And then I will relax and recover while having my hair cut.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day... I’m so excited about Sabine’s new babies! [emoji217][emoji217]



Good Morning!!!! Don’t over-do ...Enjoy your relax and your pampering time...

& me too me too me too me tooooooo!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well!!! Good Mornoonevening Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Wednesday yesterday. It is Thursday for me and the day that Sabine gets her dream to come true. Did I say how happy I was for her. Exciting times in the CDR for today. It is a beautiful day today in Sunny Cape Town, we had some rain through the night and early this morning and the sun is shining now. It looks nice and clean - Mother earth gave Cape Town a little bath.  The grass in the field is glistening and just how I like it.
> 
> Life is good. Life is great.!!
> 
> Have a fantastic Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 250698
> View attachment 250699
> View attachment 250700



Oh how cute!!!! Good morning Carol! It’s so nice to read you with a smile You’ve painted me a nice picture with you words! 
Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone! I hope you all have a most pleasant day[emoji847]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes...good morning from the waters of the East Coast - hot forecast in store


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am Picking her up on Friday She’s about a 4 hr drive away from me so it took a little planning. I wasn’t planning on getting another yet, but after I committed to it, I’ve been wishing away the hours. We are very excited. We added her on a 10’x10’ play area in my tortoise garden. And my husband has been watching me go nuts trying to plan the full outdoor enclosure to be finished by this spring.
> View attachment 250701


Oh I love what you have done in your tort garden. So not only do we get new torts for Sabine today but we get a new tort for you tomorrow. This week is just getting better and better.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! I hope you all have a most pleasant day[emoji847]
> View attachment 250702


AAAhhh The never ending road but with a rainbow at the end of it. I hope you find a pot of gold under it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...good morning from the waters of the East Coast - hot forecast in store
> 
> View attachment 250704


That does look hot!! But cool at the same time. Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Do you say it like this:
> 
> OOOOOOzi
> 
> or
> 
> U see?



It’s like Suzi but Uzi.[emoji23]
It’s actually Lil Uzi, a rapper my son listens too.


----------



## Momof4

So my went to the Doctor yesterday and he had an EKG done. No blood draw. 
The doctor said he sees this a lot with teens. He thinks it was from being dehydrated, so he needs to drink more water. 
He actually drinks a lot at home but none at school. 
So glad it wasn’t anything serious.


----------



## Momof4

I can’t wait to see all the new torts!!! 
Lena, did yours come yet?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> So my went to the Doctor yesterday and he had an EKG done. No blood draw.
> The doctor said he sees this a lot with teens. He thinks it was from being dehydrated, so he needs to drink more water.
> He actually drinks a lot at home but none at school.
> So glad it wasn’t anything serious.


So am I. Thank you goodness for that.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> So my went to the Doctor yesterday and he had an EKG done. No blood draw.
> The doctor said he sees this a lot with teens. He thinks it was from being dehydrated, so he needs to drink more water.
> He actually drinks a lot at home but none at school.
> So glad it wasn’t anything serious.


Phew! That is a big relief!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I seem to have survived Yoga without any undue pain... I'll leave it 24 hours to see if anything starts aching, but I was pretty careful.

I have applied for my replacement passport (£75.50  ) It is all done online which is really easy. Because my old passport was lost, I have to supply real photos countersigned by 'a professional' by snail mail. My next door neighbour is an accountant, so I will go and see him when he gets home from work.

JoesDad and son have to replace their damaged passports too, but because they can return their existing passport they can do everything online including taking a digital photo that doesn't need countersigning. It still costs the same though. Expensive mistake by JoesDad!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Phew! That is a big relief!



With all the heat and humidity and sweating going on, people do under estimate how much they should be drinking. Easy to get dehydrated, body temps increase, systems shut down, etc. Drink up!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I seem to have survived Yoga without any undue pain... I'll leave it 24 hours to see if anything starts aching, but I was pretty careful.
> 
> I have applied for my replacement passport (£75.50  ) It is all done online which is really easy. Because my old passport was lost, I have to supply real photos countersigned by 'a professional' by snail mail. My next door neighbour is an accountant, so I will go and see him when he gets home from work.
> 
> JoesDad and son have to replace their damaged passports too, but because they can return their existing passport they can do everything online including taking a digital photo that doesn't need countersigning. It still costs the same though. Expensive mistake by JoesDad!



Yes £75.50 x 3 = expensive mistake for sure.!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to see all the new torts!!!
> Lena, did yours come yet?



Shoot! I meant Sabine!! 
I wasn’t awake yet!!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I seem to have survived Yoga without any undue pain... I'll leave it 24 hours to see if anything starts aching, but I was pretty careful.
> 
> I have applied for my replacement passport (£75.50  ) It is all done online which is really easy. Because my old passport was lost, I have to supply real photos countersigned by 'a professional' by snail mail. My next door neighbour is an accountant, so I will go and see him when he gets home from work.
> 
> JoesDad and son have to replace their damaged passports too, but because they can return their existing passport they can do everything online including taking a digital photo that doesn't need countersigning. It still costs the same though. Expensive mistake by JoesDad!



Yes, that is an expensive mistake!!!
Thank goodness it was online!! That’s pretty cool!!


----------



## EllieMay

@Bee62
WHY HAVE WE NOT HEARD FROM YOU????????[emoji21][emoji21]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62
> WHY HAVE WE NOT HEARD FROM YOU????????[emoji21][emoji21]



I know!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I know!!



I know....nothing in her Aldabra thread either. Hmmmm.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....nothing in her Aldabra thread either. Hmmmm.



Maybe she’s busy singing to them!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Summer is hanging on to it’s last breath. A solid 91F here at almost 1700 - terribly humid all day. Heat Index of 103. It’s been like this pretty much for the past week. Yucky. But, there’s a hurricane heading our way that will bring in some rain, winds and cooler temperatures. Thunderstorms heading in Friday afternoon.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Summer is hanging on to it’s last breath. A solid 91F here at almost 1700 - terribly humid all day. Heat Index of 103. It’s been like this pretty much for the past week. Yucky. But, there’s a hurricane heading our way that will bring in some rain, winds and cooler temperatures. Thunderstorms heading in Friday afternoon.



Glad your get cooler weather! We are in the 80’s now but back up to high 90’s this weekend! 

I’m so ready for cool weather! We have to wait until about November. 
October is usually really hot with cool nights. 

We are hosting a team party Saturday and I just hosed down our giant birds of paradise because they were so dusty!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I seem to have survived Yoga without any undue pain... I'll leave it 24 hours to see if anything starts aching, but I was pretty careful.
> 
> I have applied for my replacement passport (£75.50  ) It is all done online which is really easy. Because my old passport was lost, I have to supply real photos countersigned by 'a professional' by snail mail. My next door neighbour is an accountant, so I will go and see him when he gets home from work.
> 
> JoesDad and son have to replace their damaged passports too, but because they can return their existing passport they can do everything online including taking a digital photo that doesn't need countersigning. It still costs the same though. Expensive mistake by JoesDad!


Well at least it is done. Well done.
Hope you are not too sore tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Shoot! I meant Sabine!!
> I wasn’t awake yet!!!


Lol. I was going to say something but then thought better of it.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys. Isaiah the firefighter is here [emoji16][emoji108][emoji602]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We can always make a nice little corner for them with some CHE Lamps and bean substrate and we can ask the Jellyfish to keep that corner nice and bright for us.


Good idea.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> NEVERRRRRR!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Exciting times. I can't wait.


Me too. I mean I can`t wait too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You'd be surprised just how many pictures I want.


 That will be exhausting ????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Is it Thursday Yet????


It was..... Sorry, I was late or I am late. It was a busy day.


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Hey guys. Isaiah the firefighter is here [emoji16][emoji108][emoji602]


Hey firefighter, how was your day ?
Are you a real firefighter ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well!!! Good Mornoonevening Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Wednesday yesterday. It is Thursday for me and the day that Sabine gets her dream to come true. Did I say how happy I was for her. Exciting times in the CDR for today. It is a beautiful day today in Sunny Cape Town, we had some rain through the night and early this morning and the sun is shining now. It looks nice and clean - Mother earth gave Cape Town a little bath.  The grass in the field is glistening and just how I like it.
> 
> Life is good. Life is great.!!
> 
> Have a fantastic Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 250698
> View attachment 250699
> View attachment 250700


You are simply the best, Carol ! Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Goooood Mooooorning CDR!
> 
> It’s Thursday and, for the first time since I wrecked my back around Easter, I am going to attempt Yoga this morning ... very carefully!
> 
> And then I will relax and recover while having my hair cut.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day... I’m so excited about Sabine’s new babies! [emoji217][emoji217]


 Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I am Picking her up on Friday She’s about a 4 hr drive away from me so it took a little planning. I wasn’t planning on getting another yet, but after I committed to it, I’ve been wishing away the hours. We are very excited. We added her on a 10’x10’ play area in my tortoise garden. And my husband has been watching me go nuts trying to plan the full outdoor enclosure to be finished by this spring.
> View attachment 250701


I am very interested to see your new sully tort. My sullies are 2 years too. We have to compare weight and how big they are. That`s exciting ! Your outdoor enclosures looking great. Your torts will be happy there.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! I hope you all have a most pleasant day[emoji847]
> View attachment 250702


Looks wonderful green there.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...good morning from the waters of the East Coast - hot forecast in store
> 
> View attachment 250704


....... and here it looks wonderful blue.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> It’s like Suzi but Uzi.[emoji23]
> It’s actually Lil Uzi, a rapper my son listens too.


Ahhh, a rapper dog.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> So my went to the Doctor yesterday and he had an EKG done. No blood draw.
> The doctor said he sees this a lot with teens. He thinks it was from being dehydrated, so he needs to drink more water.
> He actually drinks a lot at home but none at school.
> So glad it wasn’t anything serious.


I am very glad to hear that your son is okay.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to see all the new torts!!!
> Lena, did yours come yet?


Lena will get one from me in her next TORTOISE parcel.......


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62
> WHY HAVE WE NOT HEARD FROM YOU????????[emoji21][emoji21]


SORRY ! Have had a busy day.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Maybe she’s busy singing to them!


No, they are too shy for listening to me. When I sing they think I am the singing tortoise predator.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Hey firefighter, how was your day ?
> Are you a real firefighter ?


Yeeeep and my day was very interesting [emoji43]


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Yeeeep and my day was very interesting [emoji43]
> View attachment 250766
> View attachment 250767


Pictures from today ? A car accident that causes a fire in the forest ? That is really interesting. I hope nobody was hurt. 
It is good to have a real firefighter here in the CDR. Some weeks ago someone smells smoke. I am glad to have you here.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Pictures from today ? A car accident that causes a fire in the forest ? That is really interesting. I hope nobody was hurt.
> It is good to have a real firefighter here in the CDR. Some weeks ago someone smells smoke. I am glad to have you here.


Awww why thank you[emoji4] those are the nicest words I've got today, and the first picture was a car hauler fire and the second was a structure fire[emoji91]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Glad your get cooler weather! We are in the 80’s now but back up to high 90’s this weekend!
> 
> I’m so ready for cool weather! We have to wait until about November.
> October is usually really hot with cool nights.
> 
> We are hosting a team party Saturday and I just hosed down our giant birds of paradise because they were so dusty!!!



I saw 98 today [emoji91]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I am very interested to see your new sully tort. My sullies are 2 years too. We have to compare weight and how big they are. That`s exciting ! Your outdoor enclosures looking great. Your torts will be happy there.



Thank you!! I’m very excited..


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> So my went to the Doctor yesterday and he had an EKG done. No blood draw.
> The doctor said he sees this a lot with teens. He thinks it was from being dehydrated, so he needs to drink more water.
> He actually drinks a lot at home but none at school.
> So glad it wasn’t anything serious.



Thank goodness!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> SORRY ! Have had a busy day.



Terribly mean of you to leave us in suspense!!! Still, really happy for you... cute babies!!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> I am very glad to hear that your son is okay.



Thank you!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I saw 98 today [emoji91]



Yikes!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning (just) all

I have been out tidying the garden this morning. The lawn is slowly recovering from the hot, dry summer but still looks pretty awful



There’s a nest box in the yew in the back corner which I cleaned out today. As we suspected, there’s an old nest in it. We were fairly certain that Great T!ts nested in there this summer. 


Great T!ts look like this (Googled photo)


They’re slightly bigger than the Bluet!ts that nested in our camera box. 

The corner that I planted this spring with plants for pollinators has gone berserk since the rain, with the buddleja and the lavender flowering a second time, and will need a trim once flowering is over



And a toad has moved into the toad house in this corner


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Awww why thank you[emoji4] those are the nicest words I've got today, and the first picture was a car hauler fire and the second was a structure fire[emoji91]


Hey, stay with us in the Cold Dark Room and more people will tell you nice and honest words every day.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!! I’m very excited..


I know ! Getting a tortoise is a little bit like getting a baby .....


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Hey, stay with us in the Cold Dark Room and more people will tell you nice and honest words every day.


I'll keep it in mind thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning (just) all
> 
> I have been out tidying the garden this morning. The lawn is slowly recovering from the hot, dry summer but still looks pretty awful
> View attachment 250784
> 
> 
> There’s a nest box in the yew in the back corner which I cleaned out today. As we suspected, there’s an old nest in it. We were fairly certain that Great T!ts nested in there this summer.
> View attachment 250787
> 
> Great T!ts look like this (Googled photo)
> View attachment 250788
> 
> They’re slightly bigger than the Bluet!ts that nested in our camera box.
> 
> The corner that I planted this spring with plants for pollinators has gone berserk since the rain, with the buddleja and the lavender flowering a second time, and will need a trim once flowering is over
> View attachment 250785
> 
> 
> And a toad has moved into the toad house in this corner
> View attachment 250786


The toad is cute. I have some toads in my garden too. I like to see them.


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> I'll keep it in mind thanks [emoji4]


Hey, you are online. Is your name Bill ? I ask because I`d like to know the name from the person I am speaking with.


----------



## Billna the 2

You have a nice yard [emoji268][emoji258]


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Hey, you are online. Is your name Bill ? I ask because I`d like to know the name from the person I am speaking with.


My name is Isaiah[emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> My name is Isaiah[emoji4]


Oh, sorry, I will keep your name in mind.
I am Bee or Sabine.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Oh, sorry, I will keep your name in mind.
> I am Bee or Sabine.


Very nice name [emoji4] btw what kind of torts do u like?


----------



## JoesMum

Billna64 said:


> My name is Isaiah[emoji4]



Hello and welcome to the CDR Isaiah!

I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the south east of England. 

The CDR is a place of international friendship with regular outbreaks of puns and obscure humour 

Pull up an armadillo and join in the chat. The one-legged pirate should be around shortly to take your drinks order; he’s been a bit better behaved since Adam shut the leprechaun in one of the jellyfish tanks. 

It’s a bit dark in here, the jellyfish glow is the only light we have, but we love to see photos of people’s torts and their locality. We get to travel the world for free


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Very nice name [emoji4] btw what kind of torts do u like?


Thank you. 
I think I love all species of tortoises and most of the turtles. They are amazing animals.


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> My name is Isaiah[emoji4]


That is a very significant name. ( I googelt it ).


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> That is a very significant name. ( I googelt it ).


Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Momof4

Just checking in to see Sabine’s new babies. 

We are hosting a team soccer party so I’m shopping and cleaning today!

I decided to have a sandwich bar & sides. 

I’ll check back later!!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Billna the 2

Guys should I get some hingebacks or pancake torts?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Billna64 said:


> Guys should I get some hingebacks or pancake torts?



Both...


----------



## Billna the 2

Maro2Bear said:


> Both...


I will try [emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Both...


HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big storm building out in the Atlantic and is barreling toward the East Coast..i guess we can use some rain


----------



## JoesMum

Billna64 said:


> Guys should I get some hingebacks or pancake torts?


This isn't the thread for asking what's best tortoise wise. You are better off asking the question by starting a thread on the main forum. In here answers get lost among the drivel and we end up contradicting each other because we can't find what was said before.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm building out in the Atlantic and is barreling toward the East Coast..i guess we can use some rain
> 
> View attachment 250805


Ouch! Fingers crossed for limited damage. Stay safe those of you in its path!


----------



## Billna the 2

JoesMum said:


> This isn't the thread for asking what's best tortoise wise. You are better off asking the question by starting a thread on the main forum. In here answers get lost among the drivel and we end up contradicting each other because we can't find what was said before.


Ok sounds good [emoji119][emoji312]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> This isn't the thread for asking what's best tortoise wise. You are better off asking the question by starting a thread on the main forum. In here answers get lost among the drivel and we end up contradicting each other because we can't find what was said before.



Yes....here we might say to pick up some original Maple Syrup for the pancakes. ;—)


----------



## Moozillion

Billna64 said:


> Guys should I get some hingebacks or pancake torts?



It would help if we knew a little more about your tortoise experience. Are you new to keeping tortoises?


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> This isn't the thread for asking what's best tortoise wise. You are better off asking the question by starting a thread on the main forum. In here answers get lost among the drivel and we end up contradicting each other because we can't find what was said before.


So true!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....here we might say to pick up some original Maple Syrup for the pancakes. ;—)


HAHAHA! Yes! 
And don't forget the baked beans for substrate!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm building out in the Atlantic and is barreling toward the East Coast..i guess we can use some rain
> 
> View attachment 250805


Thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Billna the 2

Moozillion said:


> It would help if we knew a little more about your tortoise experience. Are you new to keeping tortoises?


Nope I have a Sulcata and before it I help my friend with his hingebacks


----------



## Moozillion

Billna64 said:


> Nope I have a Sulcata and before it I help my friend with his hingebacks


COOL! 

i agree with JoesMum: I'd cruise all over the Hingeback and Pancake sections, even going back through posts from years ago. That way you get a good idea of the issues people have had to deal with. That can help A LOT. 
I think they're both really cool species. 
Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## Billna the 2

Moozillion said:


> COOL!
> 
> i agree with JoesMum: I'd cruise all over the Hingeback and Pancake sections, even going back through posts from years ago. That way you get a good idea of the issues people have had to deal with. That can help A LOT.
> I think they're both really cool species.
> Good luck deciding!!!


Ok Great [emoji119]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That will be exhausting ????


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It was..... Sorry, I was late or I am late. It was a busy day.


Hmm. My day was busy today as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You are simply the best, Carol ! Thank you.


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, they are too shy for listening to me. When I sing they think I am the singing tortoise predator.


Oh no. Surely not.


----------



## CarolM

Billna64 said:


> Yeeeep and my day was very interesting [emoji43]
> View attachment 250766
> View attachment 250767


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!! I’m very excited..


So have you got your new tort? How did it go?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Both...


A VERY GOOD ANSWER ! I would get both too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning (just) all
> 
> I have been out tidying the garden this morning. The lawn is slowly recovering from the hot, dry summer but still looks pretty awful
> View attachment 250784
> 
> 
> There’s a nest box in the yew in the back corner which I cleaned out today. As we suspected, there’s an old nest in it. We were fairly certain that Great T!ts nested in there this summer.
> View attachment 250787
> 
> Great T!ts look like this (Googled photo)
> View attachment 250788
> 
> They’re slightly bigger than the Bluet!ts that nested in our camera box.
> 
> The corner that I planted this spring with plants for pollinators has gone berserk since the rain, with the buddleja and the lavender flowering a second time, and will need a trim once flowering is over
> View attachment 250785
> 
> 
> And a toad has moved into the toad house in this corner
> View attachment 250786


Wow. Love all the little critters in your garden.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....here we might say to pick up some original Maple Syrup for the pancakes. ;—)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....here we might say to pick up some original Maple Syrup for the pancakes. ;—)


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Nope I have a Sulcata and before it I help my friend with his hingebacks


Do you still have your sulcata ? We would love to see pics.


----------



## CarolM

I would Happy Friday however it is early morning Saturday. I hope all the new torts settle in nicely. Have a fantastic Saturday Everyone.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I would Happy Friday however it is early morning Saturday. I hope all the new torts settle in nicely. Have a fantastic Saturday Everyone.


Good evening, or should I say good morning, Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening, or should I say good morning, Carol.


Good Morning Bee.
How are you ? And how are your torts settling in.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Massive thunder and lightning storm just rumbled through here. Filled my empty 55 gallon rain barrel in about 5 minutes. Also got a new connector pipe so I can add another barrel. Yeah.

Storm passing by now....Sully had to get out of his house and wade about in a few inches of nice muddy water.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Bee.
> How are you ? And how are your torts settling in.


Hi Carol. I am fine and my torts seem to settle in easily. They eat like little piglets. The only thing they must learn is that I don`t want to eat them !
Do you have special plans for the weekend ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive thunder and lightning storm just rumbled through here. Filled my empty 55 gallon rain barrel in about 5 minutes. Also got a new connector pipe so I can add another barrel. Yeah.
> 
> Storm passing by now....Sully had to get out of his house and wade about in a few inches of nice muddy water.


Luckily Sully is to heavy to be blown away from the storm ! Stay safe, no kayaking on stormy days please.


----------



## Bee62

@EllieMay 
Where are you ? Do you cuddle with your new tort ? Please "cuddle" with us too
Pics of the new sully tort ?????


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Do you still have your sulcata ? We would love to see pics.


Sure[emoji4]just soaked him


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Sure[emoji4]just soaked him
> View attachment 250884


Hey, that`s a little baby. How old ?


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Hey, that`s a little baby. How old ?


6mouths


----------



## EllieMay

@Bee62
@CarolIM

Sorry to keep y’all waiting!! It’s been a loooooong day.. it is a11:49 pm and I’ve just managed to make it in my pillow but I can’t sleep without telling y’all A very good friend of mine cane and stayed with me last night & she & I left early this morning and drove just a little under 4hrs to Houston Texas where we picked up Toretto. Toretto was 2 yrs old in May and her owner couldn’t keep her due to a move. It was very sad because the owner obviously loved and spoiled her. Toretto came “all inclusive”.... so we spent some time disassembling and loading her huge enclosure , accessories, and food.. then we headed back. We had to make a couple stops but finally made it to school to pick up my son. He was anxiously looking for her then we came home and Toretto got to check out her new play ground while we re-assembled her indoor inclosure.


----------



## EllieMay

Check out her aberrant scute!!! She’s so special and I’m in love.. she really has a great personality!!! I have not weighed or measured her yet, I just ran out of time. She has a bit or pyramiding but her owner had already changed her care to correct it so she will grow smoother soon. Seems to be very healthy and active.. I call her “she” because her previous owner felt that it was... honestly,, I haven’t even looked... I’m so proud to add her to the family. !


----------



## EllieMay

It’s storming like crazy here!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Check out her aberrant scute!!! She’s so special and I’m in love.. she really has a great personality!!! I have not weighed or measured her yet, I just ran out of time. She has a bit or pyramiding but her owner had already changed her care to correct it so she will grow smoother soon. Seems to be very healthy and active.. I call her “she” because her previous owner felt that it was... honestly,, I haven’t even looked... I’m so proud to add her to the family. !



What a cutie!! I know your busy!!
Here more from you tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive thunder and lightning storm just rumbled through here. Filled my empty 55 gallon rain barrel in about 5 minutes. Also got a new connector pipe so I can add another barrel. Yeah.
> 
> Storm passing by now....Sully had to get out of his house and wade about in a few inches of nice muddy water.


Does Sully like storms? Joe loved them. He would always be in the middle of the lawn in a thunderstorm!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. I am fine and my torts seem to settle in easily. They eat like little piglets. The only thing they must learn is that I don`t want to eat them !
> Do you have special plans for the weekend ?


That is sounding a great start for your torts Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

Billna64 said:


> Sure[emoji4]just soaked him
> View attachment 250884


Adorable! You won't be carrying him in one hand like that for long though


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62
> @CarolIM
> 
> Sorry to keep y’all waiting!! It’s been a loooooong day.. it is a11:49 pm and I’ve just managed to make it in my pillow but I can’t sleep without telling y’all A very good friend of mine cane and stayed with me last night & she & I left early this morning and drove just a little under 4hrs to Houston Texas where we picked up Toretto. Toretto was 2 yrs old in May and her owner couldn’t keep her due to a move. It was very sad because the owner obviously loved and spoiled her. Toretto came “all inclusive”.... so we spent some time disassembling and loading her huge enclosure , accessories, and food.. then we headed back. We had to make a couple stops but finally made it to school to pick up my son. He was anxiously looking for her then we came home and Toretto got to check out her new play ground while we re-assembled her indoor inclosure.
> View attachment 250906
> View attachment 250907
> View attachment 250908


Oh how exciting! And welcome to the CDR Toretto!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

Son came home last night. He needs his Dad's help with his first ever tax return; JoesDad is an accountant. Normally, most people pay tax through their payroll, but Son's got complicated by doing some self employed work in his final year at university.

JoesDad and I are off to Stratford Upon Avon in the Midlands this afternoon. Stratford is the birthplace of playwright William Shakespeare. We are going to see The Merry Wives of Windsor, a comedy, being performed by the Royal Shakespeare Company; it has great reviews. Falstaff is played by David Troughton who, as Adam would no doubt tell you, is the son of second Dr Who, Patrick Troughton.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Son came home last night. He needs his Dad's help with his first ever tax return; JoesDad is an accountant. Normally, most people pay tax through their payroll, but Son's got complicated by doing some self employed work in his final year at university.
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to Stratford Upon Avon in the Midlands this afternoon. Stratford is the birthplace of playwright William Shakespeare. We are going to see The Merry Wives of Windsor, a comedy, being performed by the Royal Shakespeare Company; it has great reviews. Falstaff is played by David Troughton who, as Adam would no doubt tell you, is the son of second Dr Who, Patrick Troughton.



Sounds like A grand adventure!!! Son is lucky to have a reliable Accountant available.. it takes our CPA several times to get things right[emoji35]
Enjoy the Play!!! I’m envious


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Does Sully like storms? Joe loved them. He would always be in the middle of the lawn in a thunderstorm!



Yep! I think the lightning and thunder indicate “shower time” so Sully runs out to wait for the rain and puddles.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Check out her aberrant scute!!! She’s so special and I’m in love.. she really has a great personality!!! I have not weighed or measured her yet, I just ran out of time. She has a bit or pyramiding but her owner had already changed her care to correct it so she will grow smoother soon. Seems to be very healthy and active.. I call her “she” because her previous owner felt that it was... honestly,, I haven’t even looked... I’m so proud to add her to the family. !



Nice looking Sully - great job at getting things set up for him or her.


----------



## EllieMay

I don’t think I can fit any more critter houses in this room [emoji28]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think I can fit any more critter houses in this room [emoji28]



Maybe a few hanging bird cages  ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe a few hanging bird cages  ?



Lol!! Hey husband said it was our petting zoo! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think I can fit any more critter houses in this room [emoji28]



[emoji23] Which room next? [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive thunder and lightning storm just rumbled through here. Filled my empty 55 gallon rain barrel in about 5 minutes. Also got a new connector pipe so I can add another barrel. Yeah.
> 
> Storm passing by now....Sully had to get out of his house and wade about in a few inches of nice muddy water.


Hmm. Mud is supposed to be good for your skin. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. I am fine and my torts seem to settle in easily. They eat like little piglets. The only thing they must learn is that I don`t want to eat them !
> Do you have special plans for the weekend ?


Lol. I am sure that they will figure that out very quickly. I had a friend over and I have changed the substrate in my torts enclosure. Other than that just planning on doing some reading and relaxing. And you?


----------



## CarolM

Billna64 said:


> Sure[emoji4]just soaked him
> View attachment 250884


Oh shame. He is very cute.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62
> @CarolIM
> 
> Sorry to keep y’all waiting!! It’s been a loooooong day.. it is a11:49 pm and I’ve just managed to make it in my pillow but I can’t sleep without telling y’all A very good friend of mine cane and stayed with me last night & she & I left early this morning and drove just a little under 4hrs to Houston Texas where we picked up Toretto. Toretto was 2 yrs old in May and her owner couldn’t keep her due to a move. It was very sad because the owner obviously loved and spoiled her. Toretto came “all inclusive”.... so we spent some time disassembling and loading her huge enclosure , accessories, and food.. then we headed back. We had to make a couple stops but finally made it to school to pick up my son. He was anxiously looking for her then we came home and Toretto got to check out her new play ground while we re-assembled her indoor inclosure.
> View attachment 250906
> View attachment 250907
> View attachment 250908


Toretto is gorgeous. Yayyy. Well done on the long drive and congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Check out her aberrant scute!!! She’s so special and I’m in love.. she really has a great personality!!! I have not weighed or measured her yet, I just ran out of time. She has a bit or pyramiding but her owner had already changed her care to correct it so she will grow smoother soon. Seems to be very healthy and active.. I call her “she” because her previous owner felt that it was... honestly,, I haven’t even looked... I’m so proud to add her to the family. !


She is a very lucky tort.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. I am sure that they will figure that out very quickly. I had a friend over and I have changed the substrate in my torts enclosure. Other than that just planning on doing some reading and relaxing. And you?



Did you decide to experiment with Barbecue Baked Beans or have you stuck with the regular tomato sauce?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s storming like crazy here!!


Stay safe please.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Son came home last night. He needs his Dad's help with his first ever tax return; JoesDad is an accountant. Normally, most people pay tax through their payroll, but Son's got complicated by doing some self employed work in his final year at university.
> 
> JoesDad and I are off to Stratford Upon Avon in the Midlands this afternoon. Stratford is the birthplace of playwright William Shakespeare. We are going to see The Merry Wives of Windsor, a comedy, being performed by the Royal Shakespeare Company; it has great reviews. Falstaff is played by David Troughton who, as Adam would no doubt tell you, is the son of second Dr Who, Patrick Troughton.


Oohh. Tax is never fun. Enjoy the play.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep! I think the lightning and thunder indicate “shower time” so Sully runs out to wait for the rain and puddles.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think I can fit any more critter houses in this room [emoji28]


Lol. I don't think so either.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon everyone. Hope you are all having a good Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Did you decide to experiment with Barbecue Baked Beans or have you stuck with the regular tomato sauce?


A little bit of both this time. What's the point if you cannot mix things up a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A little bit of both this time. What's the point if you cannot mix things up a bit.



I did wonder if spaghetti hoops would be an alternative. The sauce is very similar, but they contain less fibre of course.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I did wonder if spaghetti hoops would be an alternative. The sauce is very similar, but they contain less fibre of course.


Hmm. But won't the spaghetti hoops possibly strangle them?


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> Check out her aberrant scute!!! She’s so special and I’m in love.. she really has a great personality!!! I have not weighed or measured her yet, I just ran out of time. She has a bit or pyramiding but her owner had already changed her care to correct it so she will grow smoother soon. Seems to be very healthy and active.. I call her “she” because her previous owner felt that it was... honestly,, I haven’t even looked... I’m so proud to add her to the family. !



BEAUTIFUL!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Did you decide to experiment with Barbecue Baked Beans or have you stuck with the regular tomato sauce?



San Marzanos make a good substrate, with grated Mazuri, and a shake of cuttlebone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

On the wet side of sauce, things continue to cook and bake out in the Atlantic....


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmm. But won't the spaghetti hoops possibly strangle them?



Should be OK for bigger torts, but not suitable for hatchlings you are right


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> San Marzanos make a good substrate, with grated Mazuri, and a shake of cuttlebone.



I had to google those, but I can see they’d work!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> On the wet side of sauce, things continue to cook and bake out in the Atlantic....
> 
> View attachment 250921



Is there any water left in the Atlantic? We’re due a soaking this side too!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings ...
> 
> Hot and humid, but most of our grass/lawn cut and trimmed. Some nice bunches of crab grass weeded, pulled and in for Sully.
> 
> Just before I picked the Marsh Mallow flowers that are growing nicely in our garden (for Sully), I took some early morning pix. And now I want *to offer SEEDS to anyone in the CDR wanting *to grow some of these great perennial flowers. (_Probably need to limit seeds only to USA folks.../sorry/. - so, anyone in the US wanting some seeds can PM me your address.)_
> 
> *Althaea officinalis* (*marsh-mallow*, *marsh mallow* or *common marshmallow*) is a perennial species indigenous to Europe, Western Asia, and North Africa, which is used as a medicinal plant and ornamental plant. A confection made from the root since ancient Egyptian time evolved into today's marshmallow treat.
> 
> View attachment 250621



I didn’t know of the connection with edible marshmallows! As kids, we used to make “earrings” out of this flower’s petals.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> @Kristoff
> View attachment 250669



Thank you, Kathy! I had a lovely dinner starting with oysters and champagne. Yum! [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> My new love!!
> I love this little guy!!
> I’ve never ever had a dog under 50lbs!!
> View attachment 250670



He’s so cute! Uzi - isn’t that a gun? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! CDR Aldabras, but our dark leader don`t allow us to keep tortoises in the CDR. He always says too cold and too dark.



Pictures would suffice, Sabine!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You will get more pics than you want, I promise !



Don’t make promises you cannot keep


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I hope our Lena and her hubby are having a wonderful evening.



We did. Thank you, Bee [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We can always make a nice little corner for them with some CHE Lamps and bean substrate and we can ask the Jellyfish to keep that corner nice and bright for us.



Great plan! At least while they’re small. Like, for a month. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You'd be surprised just how many pictures I want.



My point exactly!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes Lena, Did you survive the day to be swept off your feet by Hubby?



I was so tired I almost fainted... so, I guess, yes [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well!!! Good Mornoonevening Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Wednesday yesterday. It is Thursday for me and the day that Sabine gets her dream to come true. Did I say how happy I was for her. Exciting times in the CDR for today. It is a beautiful day today in Sunny Cape Town, we had some rain through the night and early this morning and the sun is shining now. It looks nice and clean - Mother earth gave Cape Town a little bath.  The grass in the field is glistening and just how I like it.
> 
> Life is good. Life is great.!!
> 
> Have a fantastic Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 250698
> View attachment 250699
> View attachment 250700



Enjoy your spring, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And cause chaos as he responds to posts from weeks ago where you’re struggling to remember what was said



I’m only a couple days behind. Hope it’ll be just a mini-chaos. Sorry!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Goooood Mooooorning CDR!
> 
> It’s Thursday and, for the first time since I wrecked my back around Easter, I am going to attempt Yoga this morning ... very carefully!
> 
> And then I will relax and recover while having my hair cut.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day... I’m so excited about Sabine’s new babies! [emoji217][emoji217]



Good luck at yoga, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I am Picking her up on Friday She’s about a 4 hr drive away from me so it took a little planning. I wasn’t planning on getting another yet, but after I committed to it, I’ve been wishing away the hours. We are very excited. We added her on a 10’x10’ play area in my tortoise garden. And my husband has been watching me go nuts trying to plan the full outdoor enclosure to be finished by this spring.
> View attachment 250701



Do you keep your boy in the outdoor enclosure too?  [emoji6][emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! I hope you all have a most pleasant day[emoji847]
> View attachment 250702



Well, parts of it anyway! [emoji6][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> So my went to the Doctor yesterday and he had an EKG done. No blood draw.
> The doctor said he sees this a lot with teens. He thinks it was from being dehydrated, so he needs to drink more water.
> He actually drinks a lot at home but none at school.
> So glad it wasn’t anything serious.



Good to hear.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to see all the new torts!!!
> Lena, did yours come yet?



Nope.  Were they supposed to? [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Glad your get cooler weather! We are in the 80’s now but back up to high 90’s this weekend!
> 
> I’m so ready for cool weather! We have to wait until about November.
> October is usually really hot with cool nights.
> 
> We are hosting a team party Saturday and I just hosed down our giant birds of paradise because they were so dusty!!!



Hosed down giant birds of paradise? And they didn’t fly away??  [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> On the wet side of sauce, things continue to cook and bake out in the Atlantic....
> 
> View attachment 250921


Oh no. Take it out of the oven. Take it out of the oven.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Kathy! I had a lovely dinner starting with oysters and champagne. Yum! [emoji39]


Ooohh. That does sound nice.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My point exactly!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was so tired I almost fainted... so, I guess, yes [emoji85][emoji23]


Shame. I can just imagine how tired you were.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hosed down giant birds of paradise? And they didn’t fly away??  [emoji6][emoji23]


They just took a bath.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Kathy! I had a lovely dinner starting with oysters and champagne. Yum! [emoji39]



Yum!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Toretto is gorgeous. Yayyy. Well done on the long drive and congratulations.



Thank you!!! Sure am pleased with her!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Lena will get one from me in her next TORTOISE parcel.......



 I’ll have to hide it from the landlord until July!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, they are too shy for listening to me. When I sing they think I am the singing tortoise predator.



They’ll get over it! They’re home now. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> Yeeeep and my day was very interesting [emoji43]
> View attachment 250766
> View attachment 250767



Forest fires?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning (just) all
> 
> I have been out tidying the garden this morning. The lawn is slowly recovering from the hot, dry summer but still looks pretty awful
> View attachment 250784
> 
> 
> There’s a nest box in the yew in the back corner which I cleaned out today. As we suspected, there’s an old nest in it. We were fairly certain that Great T!ts nested in there this summer.
> View attachment 250787
> 
> Great T!ts look like this (Googled photo)
> View attachment 250788
> 
> They’re slightly bigger than the Bluet!ts that nested in our camera box.
> 
> The corner that I planted this spring with plants for pollinators has gone berserk since the rain, with the buddleja and the lavender flowering a second time, and will need a trim once flowering is over
> View attachment 250785
> 
> 
> And a toad has moved into the toad house in this corner
> View attachment 250786



Everything is so full of life in your garden! 
Joe would’ve dealt with those rampant plants in no time. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> I'll keep it in mind thanks [emoji4]



Besides we might require your professional services if some of the jellyfish malfunction  [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> My name is Isaiah[emoji4]



Nice to meet you Isaiah. I’m Lena. Kristoff is a Greek tort I no longer have.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Do you keep your boy in the outdoor enclosure too?  [emoji6][emoji6][emoji23]



He BEGS me to stay out there I’ll just put up a greenhouse & they can all be set!!![emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Just checking in to see Sabine’s new babies.
> 
> We are hosting a team soccer party so I’m shopping and cleaning today!
> 
> I decided to have a sandwich bar & sides.
> 
> I’ll check back later!!
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> View attachment 250803



Good luck, Kathy! Hope you survived!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm building out in the Atlantic and is barreling toward the East Coast..i guess we can use some rain
> 
> View attachment 250805



Hope it’s just rain all your storms bring!


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> Guys should I get some hingebacks or pancake torts?





JoesMum said:


> This isn't the thread for asking what's best tortoise wise. You are better off asking the question by starting a thread on the main forum. In here answers get lost among the drivel and we end up contradicting each other because we can't find what was said before.





Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....here we might say to pick up some original Maple Syrup for the pancakes. ;—)



Yep, things can get easily off the hinges around here... [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHA! Yes!
> And don't forget the baked beans for substrate!!!!!



The best there is! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. I am fine and my torts seem to settle in easily. They eat like little piglets. The only thing they must learn is that I don`t want to eat them !
> Do you have special plans for the weekend ?



That’s too much to take in...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62
> @CarolIM
> 
> Sorry to keep y’all waiting!! It’s been a loooooong day.. it is a11:49 pm and I’ve just managed to make it in my pillow but I can’t sleep without telling y’all A very good friend of mine cane and stayed with me last night & she & I left early this morning and drove just a little under 4hrs to Houston Texas where we picked up Toretto. Toretto was 2 yrs old in May and her owner couldn’t keep her due to a move. It was very sad because the owner obviously loved and spoiled her. Toretto came “all inclusive”.... so we spent some time disassembling and loading her huge enclosure , accessories, and food.. then we headed back. We had to make a couple stops but finally made it to school to pick up my son. He was anxiously looking for her then we came home and Toretto got to check out her new play ground while we re-assembled her indoor inclosure.
> View attachment 250906
> View attachment 250907
> View attachment 250908



I envy your boy! How exciting for a little kid! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> Sure[emoji4]just soaked him
> View attachment 250884



Cute!


----------



## Billna the 2

Kristoff said:


> Forest fires?


One was a car hauler fire and the other was a structure fire


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think I can fit any more critter houses in this room [emoji28]



Get rid of the toys. Ah, I see you’ve done that, with most of them anyway [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Did you decide to experiment with Barbecue Baked Beans or have you stuck with the regular tomato sauce?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> A little bit of both this time. What's the point if you cannot mix things up a bit.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I did wonder if spaghetti hoops would be an alternative. The sauce is very similar, but they contain less fibre of course.



   !!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> San Marzanos make a good substrate, with grated Mazuri, and a shake of cuttlebone.



    !!! 
Newbies, please disregard ANY tort-related advice you may find in the CDR! We’re much better at telling you how to get jellyfish to light up or where to find our walking giant armadillo coffee table.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> !!!


Are we building a pyramid line by line. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> !!!
> Newbies, please disregard ANY tort-related advice you may find in the CDR! We’re much better at telling you how to get jellyfish to light up or where to find our walking giant armadillo coffee table.


Of course we are and even then we sometimes still get lost in the catacombs. Speaking of which I wondered down there a little bit earlier but then I heard this scraping sound and ran screaming back to the common room.......... I think there might be an ALIEN down there. I don't think it is safe to go down to the catacombs anymore!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62
> @CarolIM
> 
> Sorry to keep y’all waiting!! It’s been a loooooong day.. it is a11:49 pm and I’ve just managed to make it in my pillow but I can’t sleep without telling y’all A very good friend of mine cane and stayed with me last night & she & I left early this morning and drove just a little under 4hrs to Houston Texas where we picked up Toretto. Toretto was 2 yrs old in May and her owner couldn’t keep her due to a move. It was very sad because the owner obviously loved and spoiled her. Toretto came “all inclusive”.... so we spent some time disassembling and loading her huge enclosure , accessories, and food.. then we headed back. We had to make a couple stops but finally made it to school to pick up my son. He was anxiously looking for her then we came home and Toretto got to check out her new play ground while we re-assembled her indoor inclosure.
> View attachment 250906
> View attachment 250907
> View attachment 250908


Congratulation Heather. Toretto looks sooooo good. She is a cuty-beauty ! 
I`m feeling very happy for you. Hoping for more pics soon.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It’s storming like crazy here!!


Stay safe !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That is sounding a great start for your torts Sabine


Thank you very much, Linda.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Of course we are and even then we sometimes still get lost in the catacombs. Speaking of which I wondered down there a little bit earlier but then I heard this scraping sound and ran screaming back to the common room.......... I think there might be an ALIEN down there. I don't think it is safe to go down to the catacombs anymore!!!


I never thought it was  safe to go down there anyway!!! You were very brave to go!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Yep, things can get easily off the hinges around here... [emoji6]



Those hinges could probably use a good long soaking in WD-30 or an old can of 3-in-1.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I never thought it was  safe to go down there anyway!!! You were very brave to go!!!


Not really. I was not paying attention and wondered down there by accident. What if the Aliens come up to the common room? [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> San Marzanos make a good substrate, with grated Mazuri, and a shake of cuttlebone.


Urghhhhh......


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Those hinges could probably use a good long soaking in WD-30 or an old can of 3-in-1.


We would use what we call Q20.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’ll have to hide it from the landlord until July!


That should be possibel.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Darn rain and wind...our kayaking group has a paddle scheduled tomorrow over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. We were to take a ferry (with our kayaks) from Crisfield over to Smith Island, paddle all day, have dinner of Md seafood in the late afternoon, then ferry back. In fact, some were there today camping at Janes Island St Park...

But...we’re having gusting winds of 17-20mph and rain... = no fun


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn rain and wind...our kayaking group has a paddle scheduled tomorrow over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. We were to take a ferry (with our kayaks) from Crisfield over to Smith Island, paddle all day, have dinner of Md seafood in the late afternoon, then ferry back. In fact, some were there today camping at Janes Island St Park...
> 
> But...we’re having gusting winds of 17-20mph and rain... = no fun
> 
> View attachment 250975
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250974


Oh no. Shame. Please keep safe.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Of course we are and even then we sometimes still get lost in the catacombs. Speaking of which I wondered down there a little bit earlier but then I heard this scraping sound and ran screaming back to the common room.......... I think there might be an ALIEN down there. I don't think it is safe to go down to the catacombs anymore!!!



Are you SURE that’s not the Wool Spider (if she exists) preparing for Halloween? She is rather too enthusiastic about it


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We watched The Merry Wives of Windsor at the Swan Theatre in Stratford Upon Avon and it was very funny 

The weather hasn’t exactly been great, so my postcards are indoor ones from the church where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried. The church is very old, but the interior was modernised in the 1800s.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I envy your boy! How exciting for a little kid! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Little kid HELL... how exciting for MOM!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Get rid of the toys. Ah, I see you’ve done that, with most of them anyway [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]



Dropped another load at Goodwill today


----------



## EllieMay

family time !


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> He’s so cute! Uzi - isn’t that a gun? [emoji848]



A Rapper my teenager listens too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Are you SURE that’s not the Wool Spider (if she exists) preparing for Halloween? She is rather too enthusiastic about it


Hmmm. Maybe. Still was very scary.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We watched The Merry Wives of Windsor at the Swan Theatre in Stratford Upon Avon and it was very funny
> 
> The weather hasn’t exactly been great, so my postcards are indoor ones from the church where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried. The church is very old, but the interior was modernised in the 1800s.
> View attachment 250977
> 
> View attachment 250978


Wow. Very beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Little kid HELL... how exciting for MOM!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> family time !


Love the photo with your son.


----------



## CarolM

Have a fantastic sunday everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone and Happy Sunday to you!

Stratford Upon Avon is a beautiful town and, at this time of year, not so overrun with tourists. Unfortunately today there is a 10km road race through the town, so we avoided the tourist hotspots with a walk down the river. 



The Swan Theatre, where we were last night, is right next to the river and its swans and narrowboats. 





So is the church we went to yesterday where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried 





We are on our way home now


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone and Happy Sunday to you!
> 
> Stratford Upon Avon is a beautiful town and, at this time of year, not so overrun with tourists. Unfortunately today there is a 10km road race through the town, so we avoided the tourist hotspots with a walk down the river.
> View attachment 251024
> 
> 
> The Swan Theatre, where we were last night, is right next to the river and its swans and narrowboats.
> View attachment 251020
> 
> View attachment 251021
> 
> 
> So is the church we went to yesterday where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried
> View attachment 251022
> 
> View attachment 251023
> 
> 
> We are on our way home now



Nice snaps of the area, looks like a pretty great day out. Pouring rain, wind here this AM. :-(
Might take a drive to Annapolis area to check out the wind and surf action.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice snaps of the area, looks like a pretty great day out. Pouring rain, wind here this AM. :-(
> Might take a drive to Annapolis area to check out the wind and surf action.



Would have been lovely for you and your kayak!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We watched The Merry Wives of Windsor at the Swan Theatre in Stratford Upon Avon and it was very funny
> 
> The weather hasn’t exactly been great, so my postcards are indoor ones from the church where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried. The church is very old, but the interior was modernised in the 1800s.
> View attachment 250977
> 
> View attachment 250978



Just beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Have a fantastic sunday everyone.



Thanks Carol, you too!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning !!! I’ve prepared fresh breakfast for Pickles, Crusher, & Toretto, Shared coffee with George & Piper... Now it’s time to go get ready for Church.. Gonna be a good day I hope the same for all of you[emoji6]
Read ya later!


----------



## Lyn W

Hello everyone, hope you are all in fine fettle.
I haven't had chance to read up on what I've missed this last week yet, but I'm sure I'll catch up with you all soon. 
I've been playing catch up with myself all week too after a hectic weekend with visitors last week and starting back to work on Monday and then a wedding yesterday (which I thought was next month - good job I checked the invitation!) So my spare time has been sparse time and I'm ready for another holiday!!
Anyway I'll find where I last posted and make a start on your posts.
Speak to you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Blues band sounds really cool!! You have lots of fun and record a song for us hope your visitors are the enjoyable kind!


Thanks Heather.
Evita and the blues band were excellent but no video I'm afraid.
Visitors were my sister and her hubby who live in Leicestershire, so it was good to see them.
All my sisters and brother came to see the band so it was good that we were all together for the evening. 
A busy but great weekend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all in fine fettle.
> I haven't had chance to read up on what I've missed this last week yet, but I'm sure I'll catch up with you all soon.
> I've been playing catch up with myself all week too after a hectic weekend with visitors last week and starting back to work on Monday and then a wedding yesterday (which I thought was next month - good job I checked the invitation!) So my spare time has been sparse time and I'm ready for another holiday!!
> Anyway I'll find where I last posted and make a start on your posts.
> Speak to you soon.



Bee and Ellie May have NEW torts for Show n Tell! Two Aldabras for Bee and a nice Sully for Ellie May!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Bee and Ellie May have NEW torts for Show n Tell! Two Aldabras for Bee and a nice Sully for Ellie May!


Hope they've posted pics - I'll look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Yet another hot - 90F - day here, but lower humidity with a few scatterred thunderstorms moving about. Took Sully out for another long walk and bath/soaking. Took some video and a ton of stills - hard to pick “one” good one. Until i pick the best, I’ll throw one up here as a teaser.
> 
> View attachment 249963
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe two.
> 
> View attachment 249964
> 
> *Sully Enjoying Marsh Mallow, August 2018*


Sully is such a lovely tort, it's great to see him enjoying his food.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Heres one of the videos of Sully just chowing down. If you do manage to watch, listen in carefully for the long sighs in between the gorging. Ogh, mosquitos were nasty and hungry too - u can hear them buzzing and devouring me.



He just loves his food!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Red please!
> 
> Good evening all. Today is our 28th wedding anniversary. We have spent the day 460 miles heading north to Reims which is the heart of the Champagne region of France.
> 
> We are staying in the “Best Hotel Reims Est” - a glamorous establishment (think motel) in an industrial estate. [emoji23] We had dinner in a passable Italian restaurant next to the hypermarket - the Oriental restaurant looked dodgy and we didn’t fancy McDonalds
> 
> Tomorrow we head for Calais and then home


Belated Happy Anniversary wishes Linda and JoesDad.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Wishing everyone a Splendid Sunday! It’s a quiet day for me after total madness between Thursday and now.
> 
> I‘m in need of some collective wisdom, roommates! I signed up daughter for private piano lessons. However, we don’t have a piano at home (and we’ll probably be moving out next summer), so I need to find some place she can practice between lessons. Any ideas?


You're welcome to use my piano!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> We have been so busy around here!!
> Lots of home improvement projects going on at once because my husband doesn’t procrastinate.
> 
> Just finished up painting the new fireplace walls.
> Then he started cleaning the garage so he could install metal shelving that we disassembled and put back up!
> Cleared out office to paint this morning and add baseboards.
> Adding baseboards to daughter’s new room.
> Designed a walk in closet which took hours!! Just ordered the cupboards and rods yesterday so waiting 4 weeks. We are installing it ourselves.
> 
> We took our older girls out to dinner for their 29th birthday.
> 
> Oh, we had scare yesterday! I woke my son up at 10:30 to help us in the garage and the first thing he helped me move I noticed his face was white as a ghost and so were his lips. Then he started shaking and stared in space. He thought he was looking at me but his eyes weren’t. My husband grabbed him and I called 911.
> He is fine now and his vitals were ok and his blood sugar was good.
> 
> We don’t know what happened but I’m taking him to his Dr this week for blood work.
> We were so scared!
> The first thing I asked him was if he took drugs. He doesn’t do them but he is a teen so it was my first thought and wanted to let the EMT know so they knew how to treat him.
> 
> I aged like 10yrs yesterday!!


Hope your son is much better now, Kathy that must have been really frightening for you all.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.


Oh my goodness, what a nightmare for you! 
Glad they let you back into the UK though!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! House cleaning and a kiddie birthday on my agenda today. Tomorrow, daughter’s class is traveling to Copenhagen (25 mins by train from here), and guess who volunteered to tag along and take pictures of the kids?  After we return, I’ll take daughter to a swimming class, and then leave her with a babysitter in the evening as we go to celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary with husband. Big day ahead.


Belated anniversary wishes to you too, Lena and hubby.
Hope you had a good evening.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I am Picking her up on Friday She’s about a 4 hr drive away from me so it took a little planning. I wasn’t planning on getting another yet, but after I committed to it, I’ve been wishing away the hours. We are very excited. We added her on a 10’x10’ play area in my tortoise garden. And my husband has been watching me go nuts trying to plan the full outdoor enclosure to be finished by this spring.
> View attachment 250701


Your son looks very happy in his enclosure but I think he needs a bigger hide and water dish to self soak in.


----------



## Lyn W

I still have another 10 pages to get through but run out of time for tonight.
Looking forward to the seeing the new torts so I'll be back tomorrow.
Until then have a good Monday and take care.
Nos Da.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We watched The Merry Wives of Windsor at the Swan Theatre in Stratford Upon Avon and it was very funny
> 
> The weather hasn’t exactly been great, so my postcards are indoor ones from the church where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried. The church is very old, but the interior was modernised in the 1800s.
> View attachment 250977
> 
> View attachment 250978


Wonderful church. Interesting to see the grave of William Shakespeare. Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> family time !


Both are cute pics !


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Your son looks very happy in his enclosure but I think he needs a bigger hide and water dish to self soak in.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Are we building a pyramid line by line. [emoji6]



You tell me! 
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Of course we are and even then we sometimes still get lost in the catacombs. Speaking of which I wondered down there a little bit earlier but then I heard this scraping sound and ran screaming back to the common room.......... I think there might be an ALIEN down there. I don't think it is safe to go down to the catacombs anymore!!!



I think that was just Todd. He’s 100% ALF, remember? So that’s where he’s at.  @Toddrickfl1


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Those hinges could probably use a good long soaking in WD-30 or an old can of 3-in-1.



Gulp!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That should be possibel.



Gulp! 
I hope Lady Elsa doesn’t pair me with Sabine. @Moozillion, help! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn rain and wind...our kayaking group has a paddle scheduled tomorrow over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. We were to take a ferry (with our kayaks) from Crisfield over to Smith Island, paddle all day, have dinner of Md seafood in the late afternoon, then ferry back. In fact, some were there today camping at Janes Island St Park...
> 
> But...we’re having gusting winds of 17-20mph and rain... = no fun
> 
> View attachment 250975
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250974



Oh, don’t let a bit of rain dampen your spirits! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Are you SURE that’s not the Wool Spider (if she exists) preparing for Halloween? She is rather too enthusiastic about it



I went awol for just a couple of days, and the CDR turned seriously scary! Aliens, Halloween Wool Spider, and tomato substrate soaked in WD-40 
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We watched The Merry Wives of Windsor at the Swan Theatre in Stratford Upon Avon and it was very funny
> 
> The weather hasn’t exactly been great, so my postcards are indoor ones from the church where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried. The church is very old, but the interior was modernised in the 1800s.
> View attachment 250977
> 
> View attachment 250978



Baptized and buried in the same place. Talk about lack of “mobility” in the old times!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Little kid HELL... how exciting for MOM!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



And he gets to learn that whatever is exciting for mom IS exciting for him. No questions, no whining! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Dropped another load at Goodwill today



We’re having a garage sale with daughter’s class on Saturday. Hopefully they’ll raise enough for a little ride on the Christmas train. [emoji56]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> A Rapper my teenager listens too.



Same... [emoji23][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> family time !



Beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning !!! I’ve prepared fresh breakfast for Pickles, Crusher, & Toretto, Shared coffee with George & Piper... Now it’s time to go get ready for Church.. Gonna be a good day I hope the same for all of you[emoji6]
> Read ya later!



_Shared_ coffee with George and Piper? Don’t tell anyone - they’ll revoke your wildlife license! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You're welcome to use my piano!!



The long arm of love for music might come a bit short for this one....[emoji85] But thanks! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Belated anniversary wishes to you too, Lena and hubby.
> Hope you had a good evening.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Caught up, I think. Good mornooning, roommates!
My anniversary dinner was wonderful, as I had started to tell several pages back. [emoji4] But all the things I had to do Thursday through Saturday came too much, as I feared, and added up to a nasty cold. Feeling better now, after Sunday’s rest. 
I have some exciting news. Though not as exciting as getting a pair of Aldabras or a new Sulcata, but I’m getting a giant of my own — a piano! That seemed the best solution for my piano dilemma, and a lovely lady about 2km from us is giving hers away. Moving it will cost us an arm and a leg (hopefully, not literally), but it will be the best opportunity for daughter to practice. I’m learning together with her! [emoji23]
Bee, have you shared your giants’ names with us yet? I’ll actually go back to see if I have missed some posts.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Baptized and buried in the same place. Talk about lack of “mobility” in the old times!



To be fair he spent most of the time in between working in London while maintaining a home in Stratford upon Avon... one hundred miles away in the days when transport involved horses and roads weren’t surfaced! He was mobile alright!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Caught up, I think. Good mornooning, roommates!
> My anniversary dinner was wonderful, as I had started to tell several pages back. [emoji4] But all the things I had to do Thursday through Saturday came too much, as I feared, and added up to a nasty cold. Feeling better now, after Sunday’s rest.
> I have some exciting news. Though not as exciting as getting a pair of Aldabras or a new Sulcata, but I’m getting a giant of my own — a piano! That seemed the best solution for my piano dilemma, and a lovely lady about 2km from us is giving hers away. Moving it will cost us an arm and a leg (hopefully, not literally), but it will be the best opportunity for daughter to practice. I’m learning together with her! [emoji23]
> Bee, have you shared your giants’ names with us yet? I’ll actually go back to see if I have missed some posts.



Excellent news on several counts there!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have good news too. 

My shoulder is continuing to improve and the range of movement seems to be increasing daily now. I am really starting to be optimistic that, as long as I behave myself, I can avoid surgery next month


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have good news too.
> 
> My shoulder is continuing to improve and the range of movement seems to be increasing daily now. I am really starting to be optimistic that, as long as I behave myself, I can avoid surgery next month



That’s a wonderful way to start out the week. I’ll keep May fingers crossed for you. Good morning & have a wonderful day.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Your son looks very happy in his enclosure but I think he needs a bigger hide and water dish to self soak in.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I believe he would be thrilled with that


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I went awol for just a couple of days, and the CDR turned seriously scary! Aliens, Halloween Wool Spider, and tomato substrate soaked in WD-40
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



I thought I had been following pretty closely & I still missed some..(of the good stuff, apparently )!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> We’re having a garage sale with daughter’s class on Saturday. Hopefully they’ll raise enough for a little ride on the Christmas train. [emoji56]



I bet they will! Who can resist a large group of ladies with a cause????


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> _Shared_ coffee with George and Piper? Don’t tell anyone - they’ll revoke your wildlife license! [emoji33]



They can’t... George & Piper are legally purchased Pets... NAAANAAAANABOOOBOOO....


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning y’all! Hope everyone’s week starts off well and follows through! Time to get up n get moving. Read ya later!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Caught up, I think. Good mornooning, roommates!
> My anniversary dinner was wonderful, as I had started to tell several pages back. [emoji4] But all the things I had to do Thursday through Saturday came too much, as I feared, and added up to a nasty cold. Feeling better now, after Sunday’s rest.
> I have some exciting news. Though not as exciting as getting a pair of Aldabras or a new Sulcata, but I’m getting a giant of my own — a piano! That seemed the best solution for my piano dilemma, and a lovely lady about 2km from us is giving hers away. Moving it will cost us an arm and a leg (hopefully, not literally), but it will be the best opportunity for daughter to practice. I’m learning together with her! [emoji23]
> Bee, have you shared your giants’ names with us yet? I’ll actually go back to see if I have missed some posts.


You don`t have to go back. I shared their names only in their new thread.
I named them Mahé and Moyenne. These are names from two Seychelles islands.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahé,_Seychelles

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moyenne_Island


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have good news too.
> 
> My shoulder is continuing to improve and the range of movement seems to be increasing daily now. I am really starting to be optimistic that, as long as I behave myself, I can avoid surgery next month


The ability to avoid a surgery is always a good news !


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have good news too.
> 
> My shoulder is continuing to improve and the range of movement seems to be increasing daily now. I am really starting to be optimistic that, as long as I behave myself, I can avoid surgery next month



Keeping my fingers crossed! That is excellent news!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone and Happy Sunday to you!
> 
> Stratford Upon Avon is a beautiful town and, at this time of year, not so overrun with tourists. Unfortunately today there is a 10km road race through the town, so we avoided the tourist hotspots with a walk down the river.
> View attachment 251024
> 
> 
> The Swan Theatre, where we were last night, is right next to the river and its swans and narrowboats.
> View attachment 251020
> 
> View attachment 251021
> 
> 
> So is the church we went to yesterday where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried
> View attachment 251022
> 
> View attachment 251023
> 
> 
> We are on our way home now


Looks like you had a really good Sunday. Love all the postcards.


----------



## JoesMum

I just found Sabine’s thread. Here’s the link for those who haven’t yet caught up with her gorgeous new aldabras
Mahé & Moyenne, my tortoises from the Seychelles
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Mahé-&-Moyenne,-my-tortoises-from-the-Seychelles.169340/


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all in fine fettle.
> I haven't had chance to read up on what I've missed this last week yet, but I'm sure I'll catch up with you all soon.
> I've been playing catch up with myself all week too after a hectic weekend with visitors last week and starting back to work on Monday and then a wedding yesterday (which I thought was next month - good job I checked the invitation!) So my spare time has been sparse time and I'm ready for another holiday!!
> Anyway I'll find where I last posted and make a start on your posts.
> Speak to you soon.


Good Luck, It is never easy to catch up.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think that was just Todd. He’s 100% ALF, remember? So that’s where he’s at.  @Toddrickfl1


Well He gave me a scare. He just better be careful that the Woolspider (if she exists) is not down there like Linda think's may be the case.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I went awol for just a couple of days, and the CDR turned seriously scary! Aliens, Halloween Wool Spider, and tomato substrate soaked in WD-40
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Yup, you shouldn't go AWOL. IT IS DANGEROUS !!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Caught up, I think. Good mornooning, roommates!
> My anniversary dinner was wonderful, as I had started to tell several pages back. [emoji4] But all the things I had to do Thursday through Saturday came too much, as I feared, and added up to a nasty cold. Feeling better now, after Sunday’s rest.
> I have some exciting news. Though not as exciting as getting a pair of Aldabras or a new Sulcata, but I’m getting a giant of my own — a piano! That seemed the best solution for my piano dilemma, and a lovely lady about 2km from us is giving hers away. Moving it will cost us an arm and a leg (hopefully, not literally), but it will be the best opportunity for daughter to practice. I’m learning together with her! [emoji23]
> Bee, have you shared your giants’ names with us yet? I’ll actually go back to see if I have missed some posts.


Well done on the piano. That is exciting news. And the best solution. Hip Hip Horaayy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have good news too.
> 
> My shoulder is continuing to improve and the range of movement seems to be increasing daily now. I am really starting to be optimistic that, as long as I behave myself, I can avoid surgery next month


Whoop Whoop that is awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon (My side) / Good Morning (someone elses side) and Good Evening (someone elses side as well ),

All caught up finally. Sjoe, the weekend is done and Monday is also almost finished. Thank goodness. I hate Mondays. So there was alot of good news and excitment over the weekend what with new torts, new piano's, new (well a new lease) shoulders, Old Friends and family get togethers, lots of rain and drives. I think that all round everybody should be in a good place. I am so happy that everyone seemed to have a good weekend. Sorry you were sick though Lena, but glad that you are better now.

Lyn what has happened regarding your neighbour and the housing association if I may ask? And how is little LOLA doing?

And @Yvonne G , we have not heard from you for a while, have you deserted us now that Adam has left?

Chat again later as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Your son looks very happy in his enclosure but I think he needs a bigger hide and water dish to self soak in.



HAHAHAHA!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Gulp!
> I hope Lady Elsa doesn’t pair me with Sabine. @Moozillion, help! [emoji23]



I would intervene here, but I’m sure our Dark Lord would insist that the name-drawings be entirely neutral!!!
So [emoji33] The Fates and Elsa will be the sole deciders!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Caught up, I think. Good mornooning, roommates!
> My anniversary dinner was wonderful, as I had started to tell several pages back. [emoji4] But all the things I had to do Thursday through Saturday came too much, as I feared, and added up to a nasty cold. Feeling better now, after Sunday’s rest.
> I have some exciting news. Though not as exciting as getting a pair of Aldabras or a new Sulcata, but I’m getting a giant of my own — a piano! That seemed the best solution for my piano dilemma, and a lovely lady about 2km from us is giving hers away. Moving it will cost us an arm and a leg (hopefully, not literally), but it will be the best opportunity for daughter to practice. I’m learning together with her! [emoji23]
> Bee, have you shared your giants’ names with us yet? I’ll actually go back to see if I have missed some posts.



WONDERFUL news about the piano!! And I think it’s great that you two are learning together! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have good news too.
> 
> My shoulder is continuing to improve and the range of movement seems to be increasing daily now. I am really starting to be optimistic that, as long as I behave myself, I can avoid surgery next month



YAAYYY!!! SO GLAD to hear this, Linda!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> You don`t have to go back. I shared their names only in their new thread.
> I named them Mahé and Moyenne. These are names from two Seychelles islands.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahé,_Seychelles
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moyenne_Island



Those are WONDERFUL names, Bee!
What a lovely inspiration! [emoji2]
I followed those links and especially like the story behind Moyenne!!!! You’ve now added another item to my bucket list: number 2,911...I think...[emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Your son looks very happy in his enclosure but I think he needs a bigger hide and water dish to self soak in.



...he’ll need a cuttlebone to chew on as well!!! [emoji6][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

Almost caught on my phone camera some more cranes flying above Roskilde Cathedral. And then there was a rainbow over our town.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Baptized and buried in the same place. Talk about lack of “mobility” in the old times!



They had no planes, and boats were slow! And no GPS or GOOGLE Earth!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Almost caught on my phone camera some more cranes flying above Roskilde Cathedral. And then there was a rainbow over our town.
> 
> View attachment 251110
> 
> 
> View attachment 251111
> 
> 
> View attachment 251112


Love the rainbow. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> They had no planes, and boats were slow! And no GPS or GOOGLE Earth!


Whahaha. So much we take for granted.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> They had no planes, and boats were slow! And no GPS or GOOGLE Earth!



I really don’t know how we used to get from A to B without Google Maps! [emoji85]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Almost caught on my phone camera some more cranes flying above Roskilde Cathedral. And then there was a rainbow over our town.
> 
> View attachment 251110
> 
> 
> View attachment 251111
> 
> 
> View attachment 251112



Beautiful!! Maybe you will find my pot of gold since I never did


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Almost caught on my phone camera some more cranes flying above Roskilde Cathedral. And then there was a rainbow over our town.
> 
> View attachment 251110
> 
> 
> View attachment 251111
> 
> 
> View attachment 251112


So, SO beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I just found Sabine’s thread. Here’s the link for those who haven’t yet caught up with her gorgeous new aldabras
> Mahé & Moyenne, my tortoises from the Seychelles
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Mahé-&-Moyenne,-my-tortoises-from-the-Seychelles.169340/


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon (My side) / Good Morning (someone elses side) and Good Evening (someone elses side as well ),
> 
> All caught up finally. Sjoe, the weekend is done and Monday is also almost finished. Thank goodness. I hate Mondays. So there was alot of good news and excitment over the weekend what with new torts, new piano's, new (well a new lease) shoulders, Old Friends and family get togethers, lots of rain and drives. I think that all round everybody should be in a good place. I am so happy that everyone seemed to have a good weekend. Sorry you were sick though Lena, but glad that you are better now.
> 
> Lyn what has happened regarding your neighbour and the housing association if I may ask? And how is little LOLA doing?
> 
> And @Yvonne G , we have not heard from you for a while, have you deserted us now that Adam has left?
> 
> Chat again later as soon as I get a chance.


Well summerized like ever !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Those are WONDERFUL names, Bee!
> What a lovely inspiration! [emoji2]
> I followed those links and especially like the story behind Moyenne!!!! You’ve now added another item to my bucket list: number 2,911...I think...[emoji2]


Thank you very much Bea. Oh yeah, your bucket list.  Since I have my little aldabra torts I`ve read and watched a lot about the islands of the Seychelles. What a wonderful place to live ! I want to live there .... with all my torts and cats.
Psssst, please don`t destroy my dream.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> ...he’ll need a cuttlebone to chew on as well!!! [emoji6][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I just found Sabine’s thread. Here’s the link for those who haven’t yet caught up with her gorgeous new aldabras
> Mahé & Moyenne, my tortoises from the Seychelles
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Mahé-&-Moyenne,-my-tortoises-from-the-Seychelles.169340/


and here is another roommate with a new tort and a new thread: 
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/toretto.169395/


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Almost caught on my phone camera some more cranes flying above Roskilde Cathedral. And then there was a rainbow over our town.
> 
> View attachment 251110
> 
> 
> View attachment 251111
> 
> 
> View attachment 251112


Beautiful pics. 
When I see a rainbow I always think that there is the soul of a dead pet just walking over the rainbow ( bridge ).


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> They had no planes, and boats were slow! And no GPS or GOOGLE Earth!


How could they have lived without all these things ????? LOL


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I really don’t know how we used to get from A to B without Google Maps! [emoji85]


Try the good old map printed on paper. It really works !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. So much we take for granted.


Well said.
When I was a child there where no computers, no game boy, no handys. How did I overlived ????
Really fine ! I was playing outside with my girlfriend when the weather was fine and inside when it rains. I loved riding a bike or taking my roller skates. I`ve played in a little forest near my parents house, climbed trees or build little cabins out of branches. I collected snails, build them a nice home in a bucket, watched them for some days and then set them free again. I loved being outside.
TV ???? My parents had a TV but I only watched Star Trek Enterprise or some series with animals ( Lassie, Flipper ). TV was not important in my childhood and it is not important for me now.
I am thankful to have had such a beautiful childhood and I never missed anything.
Today it is great to have the I-Net to talk with you, but I am still an old dinosaur that hates to write sms and often forget the handy at home.... I have no I-phone or smart phone, no whatsApp....... and I am still not missing these things.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good evening/morning all..

I know not too many of those lurking and living in the CDR own Desert torts, but this is a great article on desert tort hibernation/brumation, fresh water, food storage, mating, etc. and how torts as reptiles cope with various environmental changes.

Link to the article - http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/htmlsite/1202/1202_feature2.html#back


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We watched The Merry Wives of Windsor at the Swan Theatre in Stratford Upon Avon and it was very funny
> 
> The weather hasn’t exactly been great, so my postcards are indoor ones from the church where Shakespeare was both baptised and buried. The church is very old, but the interior was modernised in the 1800s.
> View attachment 250977
> 
> View attachment 250978


If I remember rightly Shakespeare's skull is missing from his grave isn't it?
Someone pinched it a long time ago.......maybe they needed a prop for Hamlet!
"Alas poor Yorick! I knew him Horatio!" etc


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> family time !


They all look so healthy and cute - especially the one in the red T-shirt.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have good news too.
> 
> My shoulder is continuing to improve and the range of movement seems to be increasing daily now. I am really starting to be optimistic that, as long as I behave myself, I can avoid surgery next month


That's very good news, LInda - keep up the good work!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Luck, It is never easy to catch up.


I'm almost there but have raced through the last few pages to catch up before I go to bed so I haven't stopped to 'like' every post - but I did like them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I'm almost there but have raced through the last few pages to catch up before I go to bed so I haven't stopped to 'like' every post - but I did like them.



There will be a quiz tomorrow for you.....


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon (My side) / Good Morning (someone elses side) and Good Evening (someone elses side as well ),
> 
> All caught up finally. Sjoe, the weekend is done and Monday is also almost finished. Thank goodness. I hate Mondays. So there was alot of good news and excitment over the weekend what with new torts, new piano's, new (well a new lease) shoulders, Old Friends and family get togethers, lots of rain and drives. I think that all round everybody should be in a good place. I am so happy that everyone seemed to have a good weekend. Sorry you were sick though Lena, but glad that you are better now.
> 
> Lyn what has happened regarding your neighbour and the housing association if I may ask? And how is little LOLA doing?
> 
> And @Yvonne G , we have not heard from you for a while, have you deserted us now that Adam has left?
> 
> Chat again later as soon as I get a chance.


Lola is fine thanks Carol but still not eating much while I am at work. 
I have been trying to avoid hand feeding but it's difficult not to.
When I come home and sit on the floor and he practically climbs in my lap. 
The Housing Association have not been on touch with me but I think they may have written to neighbours as they haven't touched my plants since. They have hung out 4 cushions with letters on them on their washing line spelling a 4 letter word beginning with c. and only raised high enough for me to see, so I'm pretty sure that was aimed at me, but apart from that all quiet on the western front.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> If I remember rightly Shakespeare's skull is missing from his grave isn't it?
> Someone pinched it a long time ago.......maybe they needed a prop for Hamlet!
> "Alas poor Yorick! I knew him Horatio!" etc



[emoji33]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I really don’t know how we used to get from A to B without Google Maps! [emoji85]


I still keep an atlas in my car, but it's been a bit redundant since I've had my satnav.


----------



## EllieMay

Wasn’t too bad for a Monday..productive work day even though it’s been very rainy all day. Stopped long enough when I got home for the Shell Babies to go outside for about 45 min . Now we are snuggled in with Loaded potato soup... The new tortoise is sweet.i thought she might be depressed over the change and not eat or something... definitely not the case.. she loves the outside area we built and constantly grazes. She likes to be petted and talked to (yes you can see her react[emoji849]) and she even ate out of my hand [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Lola is fine thanks Carol but still not eating much while I am at work.
> I have been trying to avoid hand feeding but it's difficult not to.
> When I come home and sit on the floor and he practically climbs in my lap.
> The Housing Association have not been on touch with me but I think they may have written to neighbours as they haven't touched my plants since. They have hung out 4 cushions with letters on them on their washing line spelling a 4 letter word beginning with c. and only raised high enough for me to see, so I'm pretty sure that was aimed at me, but apart from that all quiet on the western front.



Are you serious about those neighbors and cushions? Thats just so trashy..and low. You should snap a pix and post about...or call local news or something. Or call your local police lady to come back to see the caliber of folks.. sad.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Bea. Oh yeah, your bucket list.  Since I have my little aldabra torts I`ve read and watched a lot about the islands of the Seychelles. What a wonderful place to live ! I want to live there .... with all my torts and cats.
> Psssst, please don`t destroy my dream.


Hopefully the Indian Government won't be allowed to build their huge base for their armed services there and destroy the Aldabras' habitat.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Wasn’t too bad for a Monday..productive work day even though it’s been very rainy all day. Stopped long enough when I got home for the Shell Babies to go outside for about 45 min . Now we are snuggled in with Loaded potato soup... The new tortoise is sweet.i thought she might be depressed over the change and not eat or something... definitely not the case.. she loves the outside area we built and constantly grazes. She likes to be petted and talked to (yes you can see her react[emoji849]) and she even ate out of my hand [emoji4]


Lola loves to be talked to, and sung to while I am stroking his leg. 
He is quite a character.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you serious about those neighbors and cushions? Thats just so trashy..and low. You should snap a pix and post about...or call local news or something. Or call your local police lady to come back to see the caliber of folks.. sad.


Yup thats my lovely neighbours! Very classy people!!
Even more shocking is that they have a little girl about 10 and her friends seeing those cushions about the place.
I was rushing out when I saw them and they had been taken down when I got back so missed the chance to take a pic.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Wasn’t too bad for a Monday..productive work day even though it’s been very rainy all day. Stopped long enough when I got home for the Shell Babies to go outside for about 45 min . Now we are snuggled in with Loaded potato soup... The new tortoise is sweet.i thought she might be depressed over the change and not eat or something... definitely not the case.. she loves the outside area we built and constantly grazes. She likes to be petted and talked to (yes you can see her react[emoji849]) and she even ate out of my hand [emoji4]


Tortoises know when they get into in new good home and settle in more easily and quickly.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you serious about those neighbors and cushions? Thats just so trashy..and low. You should snap a pix and post about...or call local news or something. Or call your local police lady to come back to see the caliber of folks.. sad.



Yes I agree! I missed that post Lynn...Ughhh.. that just makes me so angry on your behalf! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji91][emoji91][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lola loves to be talked to, and sung to while I am stroking his leg.
> He is quite a character.



LOL!! I haven’t even tried to sing to mine but I may Lola has it made and you can tell is quite spoiled.. I love to read your stories about him and in my mind can see his mischievous grin when your back is turned.. he obviously knows how to get his way!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Yes I agree! I missed that post Lynn...Ughhh.. that just makes me so angry on your behalf! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji91][emoji91][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


I think contacting the HA every time they overstep the mark is the way forward now because even though neighbours once owned the house, they are now tenants and the HA could evict them for nuisance and anti social behaviour, so they have a lot to lose.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> LOL!! I haven’t even tried to sing to mine but I may Lola has it made and you can tell is quite spoiled.. I love to read your stories about him and in my mind can see his mischievous grin when your back is turned.. he obviously knows how to get his way!!!


He really does!
My sister thinks he has a smiley face - he is probably having a good chuckle at me inside that shell of his!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight - the days aren't long enough for me at the moment.
Hopefully things will calm down once I get back into the routine of work and organise my time better, the first couple of weeks back are always the hardest. 
So hope everyone has a good Tuesday and I'll not see you soon.
Nos Da


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight - the days aren't long enough for me at the moment.
> Hopefully things will calm down once I get back into the routine of work and organise my time better, the first couple of weeks back are always the hardest.
> So hope everyone has a good Tuesday and I'll not see you soon.
> Nos Da



Good night Lyn!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 250486


Thank you for my flowers Lena, greatly appreciated.
They are in my virtual vase and the good thing about virtual flowers is that they last forever!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good night Lyn!


Night Night.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> There will be a quiz tomorrow for you.....



[emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lola is fine thanks Carol but still not eating much while I am at work.
> I have been trying to avoid hand feeding but it's difficult not to.
> When I come home and sit on the floor and he practically climbs in my lap.
> The Housing Association have not been on touch with me but I think they may have written to neighbours as they haven't touched my plants since. They have hung out 4 cushions with letters on them on their washing line spelling a 4 letter word beginning with c. and only raised high enough for me to see, so I'm pretty sure that was aimed at me, but apart from that all quiet on the western front.



Lola really loves you. [emoji173]️
I think your neighbors were simply describing themselves. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Wasn’t too bad for a Monday..productive work day even though it’s been very rainy all day. Stopped long enough when I got home for the Shell Babies to go outside for about 45 min . Now we are snuggled in with Loaded potato soup... The new tortoise is sweet.i thought she might be depressed over the change and not eat or something... definitely not the case.. she loves the outside area we built and constantly grazes. She likes to be petted and talked to (yes you can see her react[emoji849]) and she even ate out of my hand [emoji4]



Lovely. [emoji173]️
Careful with hand feeding - we have Lola and Oli, who refuse to eat unless hand fed, and Jacques, who is a diva in her own right. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you serious about those neighbors and cushions? Thats just so trashy..and low. You should snap a pix and post about...or call local news or something. Or call your local police lady to come back to see the caliber of folks.. sad.



Nah. No one can stop people describing themselves to the world [emoji6] Every insult is directed as much to oneself as to the supposed target.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Try the good old map printed on paper. It really works !



There weren’t many of those in Shakespeare’s time either!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully the Indian Government won't be allowed to build their huge base for their armed services there and destroy the Aldabras' habitat.


Is this a actual plan ? I thought it was history that there was an army base planned.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> LOL!! I haven’t even tried to sing to mine but I may Lola has it made and you can tell is quite spoiled.. I love to read your stories about him and in my mind can see his mischievous grin when your back is turned.. he obviously knows how to get his way!!!


Never sing songs for your tortoises ! Maybe they refuse to eat without your singing like Lola !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> There weren’t many of those in Shakespeare’s time either!


Okay, but the stars were the same as today.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Nah. No one can stop people describing themselves to the world [emoji6] Every insult is directed as much to oneself as to the supposed target.



Yes! They are describing themselves!!!!
Love that!!!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Is this a actual plan ? I thought it was history that there was an army base planned.



I found this..

*India* is preparing to build *a military base* in the *Seychelles* as part of the country's ongoing contest with China for influence in the *Indian* Ocean. In January 2018, *India* signed a 20 year pact with the *Seychelles* to build an airstrip and a jetty for its navy on Assumption Island.Feb 19, 2018

*And this*

The Indian government’s plan to set up and develop its first overseas military base at Assumption Island in the Seychelles was announced during Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s Indian Ocean tour in March 2015. Modi visited the Seychelles, Mauritius, and Sri Lanka with a view to boost India’s regional diplomacy and capabilities.

But..... since the agreement was signed, a number of issues and criticisms have cropped up and progress toward its ratification remained slow. The deal has faced immense protest from locals who view the Indian presence in the small island nation as a threat. Various stakeholders in the Seychelles, ranging from politicians and lawyers to government officials, believe that the nation is capable of building its own military base and training its own soldiers, and does not require foreign assistance.

*But...in January*

On January 27, 2018, then-Indian Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar signed the new “‘revised” agreement for the development of Assumption Island. This revised agreement, supported by Seychelles President Darry Faure, described the project as one of “utmost importance” to the Seychelles and one that “attests to the kinship and affinity that exists between India and Seychelles.” Although there was a proposal to table the agreement in parliament in December 2017, it did not take place.

Although there are various conflicting opinions on India’s Assumption Island military deal, the fact of the matter remains that the deal is still being debated in the Seychelles’ parliament. Since the leak, Faure’s government has ordered a probe. Vice President Vincent Meriton opined that “the deal is still in a conception phase, and there is no clear cost attributed to it at the moment.” The core issue is that both the Indian and Seychelles governments should have taken a stride toward transparency and made the text available to public and the language of the text less ambiguous. Secrecy has only helped in raising suspicions that Seychelles’ interests will be harmed.

Source - https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/has-indias-plan-to-build-a-military-base-in-seychelles-stalled/


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings...

Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.

Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant




Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar

The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata. 

Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm

The Moth’s Lifecycle




Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.
> 
> Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant
> 
> View attachment 251213
> 
> 
> Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar
> 
> The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata.
> 
> Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm
> 
> The Moth’s Lifecycle
> 
> View attachment 251214
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...



Oh, WOW!!!! 
That is SO COOL!!! Thanks for posting and explaining!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.
> 
> Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant
> 
> View attachment 251213
> 
> 
> Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar
> 
> The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata.
> 
> Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm
> 
> The Moth’s Lifecycle
> 
> View attachment 251214
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...



That’s really cool! Thanks for sharing... definitely interesting


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.
> 
> Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant
> 
> View attachment 251213
> 
> 
> Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar
> 
> The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata.
> 
> Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm
> 
> The Moth’s Lifecycle
> 
> View attachment 251214
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...



Lol! Your like a special trip to sci-port!!! Awesome!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Lol! Your like a special trip to sci-port!!! Awesome!



Thanks..!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.
> 
> Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant
> 
> View attachment 251213
> 
> 
> Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar
> 
> The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata.
> 
> Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm
> 
> The Moth’s Lifecycle
> 
> View attachment 251214
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...



While they're CALLED "tomato horn worms," these #%[email protected]! critters do NOT limit themselves to tomatoes!!! I first found out about these things when something was STRIPPING the leaves from my heritage rose in my front yard! I couldn't see anything on them in the daytime, so I went out at night with a flashlight, saw these crazy looking things chowing down on my rose bush. I picked them off with tweezers, dropping them in a can of alcohol so they would DIE!!!!!  When I looked them up later, lo and behold they were tomato horn worms!!!!! My next door neighbor grew tomato plants all along the fence line between our yards, so I figure that's where they came from.
I LOVE my roses!!!! NO DEATH IS TOO BAD FOR THINGS THAT EAT MY ROSE BUSHES!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> While they're CALLED "tomato horn worms," these #%[email protected]! critters do NOT limit themselves to tomatoes!!! I first found out about these things when something was STRIPPING the leaves from my heritage rose in my front yard! I couldn't see anything on them in the daytime, so I went out at night with a flashlight, saw these crazy looking things chowing down on my rose bush. I picked them off with tweezers, dropping them in a can of alcohol so they would DIE!!!!!  When I looked them up later, lo and behold they were tomato horn worms!!!!! My next door neighbor grew tomato plants all along the fence line between our yards, so I figure that's where they came from.
> I LOVE my roses!!!! NO DEATH IS TOO BAD FOR THINGS THAT EAT MY ROSE BUSHES!!!!!




Yes! Good point. The first time I encountered these things was a few years back when day after day my tomato plants were getting smaller and smaller, leaf by leaf, plant by plant. Deer? Nope. Birds, nope. Possums, nope. Could NOT figure out what was going on.... who or what was destroying the crops. Then......we uncovered a ton of these guys all over ...but mostly hanging beneath the leaves! Disguise artists with voracious appetites to destroy! Death!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Is this a actual plan ? I thought it was history that there was an army base planned.


Maybe they weren't allowed to go ahead with it, but I only heard about the possibility about 5 months ago so it's not that long ago.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Never sing songs for your tortoises ! Maybe they refuse to eat without your singing like Lola !!!!!


Lola doesn't like my singing that much - he usually passes urates in his bath when I start.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I found this..
> 
> *India* is preparing to build *a military base* in the *Seychelles* as part of the country's ongoing contest with China for influence in the *Indian* Ocean. In January 2018, *India* signed a 20 year pact with the *Seychelles* to build an airstrip and a jetty for its navy on Assumption Island.Feb 19, 2018
> 
> *And this*
> 
> The Indian government’s plan to set up and develop its first overseas military base at Assumption Island in the Seychelles was announced during Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s Indian Ocean tour in March 2015. Modi visited the Seychelles, Mauritius, and Sri Lanka with a view to boost India’s regional diplomacy and capabilities.
> 
> But..... since the agreement was signed, a number of issues and criticisms have cropped up and progress toward its ratification remained slow. The deal has faced immense protest from locals who view the Indian presence in the small island nation as a threat. Various stakeholders in the Seychelles, ranging from politicians and lawyers to government officials, believe that the nation is capable of building its own military base and training its own soldiers, and does not require foreign assistance.
> 
> *But...in January*
> 
> On January 27, 2018, then-Indian Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar signed the new “‘revised” agreement for the development of Assumption Island. This revised agreement, supported by Seychelles President Darry Faure, described the project as one of “utmost importance” to the Seychelles and one that “attests to the kinship and affinity that exists between India and Seychelles.” Although there was a proposal to table the agreement in parliament in December 2017, it did not take place.
> 
> Although there are various conflicting opinions on India’s Assumption Island military deal, the fact of the matter remains that the deal is still being debated in the Seychelles’ parliament. Since the leak, Faure’s government has ordered a probe. Vice President Vincent Meriton opined that “the deal is still in a conception phase, and there is no clear cost attributed to it at the moment.” The core issue is that both the Indian and Seychelles governments should have taken a stride toward transparency and made the text available to public and the language of the text less ambiguous. Secrecy has only helped in raising suspicions that Seychelles’ interests will be harmed.
> 
> Source - https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/has-indias-plan-to-build-a-military-base-in-seychelles-stalled/


Hopefully it won't come to fruition.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> While they're CALLED "tomato horn worms," these #%[email protected]! critters do NOT limit themselves to tomatoes!!! I first found out about these things when something was STRIPPING the leaves from my heritage rose in my front yard! I couldn't see anything on them in the daytime, so I went out at night with a flashlight, saw these crazy looking things chowing down on my rose bush. I picked them off with tweezers, dropping them in a can of alcohol so they would DIE!!!!!  When I looked them up later, lo and behold they were tomato horn worms!!!!! My next door neighbor grew tomato plants all along the fence line between our yards, so I figure that's where they came from.
> I LOVE my roses!!!! NO DEATH IS TOO BAD FOR THINGS THAT EAT MY ROSE BUSHES!!!!!


Death by alcohol ! I bet they died with smiles on their faces!!


----------



## Lyn W

A quick hello and goodbye from me.
It's been a busy day and evening again, so I'm a bit late.
Hope everyone enjoys what's left of Tuesday and has a good Weds.
Nos Da for now!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lola doesn't like my singing that much - he usually passes urates in his bath when I start.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends



[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Okay, but the stars were the same as today.



Except you couldn’t see them much in the UK, for all the clouds [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.
> 
> Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant
> 
> View attachment 251213
> 
> 
> Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar
> 
> The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata.
> 
> Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm
> 
> The Moth’s Lifecycle
> 
> View attachment 251214
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...



Scary. I’d try to clean up that caterpillar, whether it would be right or wrong


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Death by alcohol ! I bet they died with smiles on their faces!!



Not a bad way to go... for a caterpillar... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Sorry I was unable to check in yesterday. Hope everyone is doing well, and all the new critters — torts and dogs — are settling in well. Also hope everyone’s work week will get easier now that we’re at the half mark. 
I guess it’s Adam’s birthday in about a week. Have you made any diplomatic progress, @Bee62?
Oh, I dreamed of Kristoff and Elsa last night. Made me so happy! I thought, while still dreaming, I must tell my roommates that I got to see them... Amazing how one little shelled friend (Kristoff, because he came in our life first) changed my entire attitude to reptiles. [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I found this..
> 
> *India* is preparing to build *a military base* in the *Seychelles* as part of the country's ongoing contest with China for influence in the *Indian* Ocean. In January 2018, *India* signed a 20 year pact with the *Seychelles* to build an airstrip and a jetty for its navy on Assumption Island.Feb 19, 2018
> 
> *And this*
> 
> The Indian government’s plan to set up and develop its first overseas military base at Assumption Island in the Seychelles was announced during Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s Indian Ocean tour in March 2015. Modi visited the Seychelles, Mauritius, and Sri Lanka with a view to boost India’s regional diplomacy and capabilities.
> 
> But..... since the agreement was signed, a number of issues and criticisms have cropped up and progress toward its ratification remained slow. The deal has faced immense protest from locals who view the Indian presence in the small island nation as a threat. Various stakeholders in the Seychelles, ranging from politicians and lawyers to government officials, believe that the nation is capable of building its own military base and training its own soldiers, and does not require foreign assistance.
> 
> *But...in January*
> 
> On January 27, 2018, then-Indian Foreign Secretary S. Jaishankar signed the new “‘revised” agreement for the development of Assumption Island. This revised agreement, supported by Seychelles President Darry Faure, described the project as one of “utmost importance” to the Seychelles and one that “attests to the kinship and affinity that exists between India and Seychelles.” Although there was a proposal to table the agreement in parliament in December 2017, it did not take place.
> 
> Although there are various conflicting opinions on India’s Assumption Island military deal, the fact of the matter remains that the deal is still being debated in the Seychelles’ parliament. Since the leak, Faure’s government has ordered a probe. Vice President Vincent Meriton opined that “the deal is still in a conception phase, and there is no clear cost attributed to it at the moment.” The core issue is that both the Indian and Seychelles governments should have taken a stride toward transparency and made the text available to public and the language of the text less ambiguous. Secrecy has only helped in raising suspicions that Seychelles’ interests will be harmed.
> 
> Source - https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/has-indias-plan-to-build-a-military-base-in-seychelles-stalled/


Thank you Mark for this information. It will be a desaster for Assumption Island when the plans of a military base will come true.
That will be very sad.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.
> 
> Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant
> 
> View attachment 251213
> 
> 
> Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar
> 
> The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata.
> 
> Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm
> 
> The Moth’s Lifecycle
> 
> View attachment 251214
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...


It is interesting what`s going on in your backyard but sometimes cruel. Being eaten alive is really cruel. Poor tomato horn worm.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lola doesn't like my singing that much - he usually passes urates in his bath when I start.


Uhh, you think he will tell you p*ss off ????


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully it won't come to fruition.


Yes, hopefully !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Sorry I was unable to check in yesterday. Hope everyone is doing well, and all the new critters — torts and dogs — are settling in well. Also hope everyone’s work week will get easier now that we’re at the half mark.
> I guess it’s Adam’s birthday in about a week. Have you made any diplomatic progress, @Bee62?
> Oh, I dreamed of Kristoff and Elsa last night. Made me so happy! I thought, while still dreaming, I must tell my roommates that I got to see them... Amazing how one little shelled friend (Kristoff, because he came in our life first) changed my entire attitude to reptiles. [emoji173]️


Adam`s birthday is the 22 of September when I am right. I think he will come back then. Hopefully.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Sorry I was unable to check in yesterday. Hope everyone is doing well, and all the new critters — torts and dogs — are settling in well. Also hope everyone’s work week will get easier now that we’re at the half mark.
> I guess it’s Adam’s birthday in about a week. Have you made any diplomatic progress, @Bee62?
> Oh, I dreamed of Kristoff and Elsa last night. Made me so happy! I thought, while still dreaming, I must tell my roommates that I got to see them... Amazing how one little shelled friend (Kristoff, because he came in our life first) changed my entire attitude to reptiles. [emoji173]️


You go to visit Elsa and Kristoff ? Did I read right ?
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> While they're CALLED "tomato horn worms," these #%[email protected]! critters do NOT limit themselves to tomatoes!!! I first found out about these things when something was STRIPPING the leaves from my heritage rose in my front yard! I couldn't see anything on them in the daytime, so I went out at night with a flashlight, saw these crazy looking things chowing down on my rose bush. I picked them off with tweezers, dropping them in a can of alcohol so they would DIE!!!!!  When I looked them up later, lo and behold they were tomato horn worms!!!!! My next door neighbor grew tomato plants all along the fence line between our yards, so I figure that's where they came from.
> I LOVE my roses!!!! NO DEATH IS TOO BAD FOR THINGS THAT EAT MY ROSE BUSHES!!!!!



Step away from the knives Bea... step away... yes, that’s right.... and don’t touch that axe...

Come on Bea, let’s have a nice cup of tea... nothing to see here... come on....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Scary. I’d try to clean up that caterpillar, whether it would be right or wrong


Would do the same.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola doesn't like my singing that much - he usually passes urates in his bath when I start.



[emoji23]

The Welsh are legendary singers though...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Except you couldn’t see them much in the UK, for all the clouds [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I have just caught up. It’s cold and miserable here today - only 14C 

I am just heading out to get my flu jab... I may need cake to recover


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have just caught up. It’s cold and miserable here today - only 14C
> 
> I am just heading out to get my flu jab... I may need cake to recover



And I’m done. Just need to avoid those germs for the next couple of weeks 

I arrived back to a delivery of the latest thing for my garden



It’s an Italian Cypress. The variety is Totem which grows slowly and is very narrow, 50-100cm/2-3ft, and tall. It is also suited to the dry conditions we have here in the extreme south east of England. 

JoesDad’s job at the weekend will be digging a hole for it while I make sure it is planted straight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hello, Heather, hope you are well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Sorry I was unable to check in yesterday. Hope everyone is doing well, and all the new critters — torts and dogs — are settling in well. Also hope everyone’s work week will get easier now that we’re at the half mark.
> I guess it’s Adam’s birthday in about a week. Have you made any diplomatic progress, @Bee62?
> Oh, I dreamed of Kristoff and Elsa last night. Made me so happy! I thought, while still dreaming, I must tell my roommates that I got to see them... Amazing how one little shelled friend (Kristoff, because he came in our life first) changed my entire attitude to reptiles. [emoji173]️


What a nice dream. 
Good evening, Lena!
10 days til the first day of my birthday, I'm very excited. 
Life's good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Adam`s birthday is the 22 of September when I am right. I think he will come back then. Hopefully.


If he's not too drunk, maybe. 
Good evening, ccl Bee, like the new avatar.


----------



## Yvonne G

Glad to see you back, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> The Welsh are legendary singers though...


Yup! 
I must post a vid of my singing, sometime, like Sabine does. 
Good evening, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Glad to see you back, Adam!


Hello, Yvonne! 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

On Sunday a Roommate arrived in Morocco for a ten day tour, on my recommendation. 
She spent a couple of days with her tour group visiting some of the cities en route and on Monday night arrived in Fes, unfortunately too late to meet up. 
Staying just for two nights at the Hotel Splendid. (which really isn't) . 
The internet and WIFI were dodgy so it was hard connecting, but she would be doing the tour of Fes Medina the next day, and knowing where they go, I would try to locate her. 
The next day, I set off went down the steps into my local veggie souk and who should be coming down the next set of stairs but the Roommate in question! 
Amazing! 
Just 5 minutes from my house and so we spent half an hour chatting, got on very well, I was pleased to hear she was very much enjoying Morocco. 
I also met her tour guide and some of her travelling companions who were very nice. 
But then the local tour guide (different from the country tout guide) asked me to leave, though I was not interrupting him or criticizing, but he didn't realize I knew one of the group and declared me a security risk, thinking I had just latched on. I offered to pay, but he sent me away. (he later apologized to the group when he found out I knew someone there. 
Never mind, all that walking in the heat would have done for me, so we met up in the late afternoon, after the tour had finished, at the Hotel Splendid. 
The lovely Roommate brought me some gifts from England! 


.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Four lots of cheese for me! 
Two lots of Komodo tortoise pellets for Tidgy, Fruit&Flower flavour and Dandelion flavour!
And two rolls of dental floss for wifey!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Heather, hope you are well!



Hello Adam! Welcome back


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On Sunday a Roommate arrived in Morocco for a ten day tour, on my recommendation.
> She spent a couple of days with her tour group visiting some of the cities en route and on Monday night arrived in Fes, unfortunately too late to meet up.
> Staying just for two nights at the Hotel Splendid. (which really isn't) .
> The internet and WIFI were dodgy so it was hard connecting, but she would be doing the tour of Fes Medina the next day, and knowing where they go, I would try to locate her.
> The next day, I set off went down the steps into my local veggie souk and who should be coming down the next set of stairs but the Roommate in question!
> Amazing!
> Just 5 minutes from my house and so we spent half an hour chatting, got on very well, I was pleased to hear she was very much enjoying Morocco.
> I also met her tour guide and some of her travelling companions who were very nice.
> But then the local tour guide (different from the country tout guide) asked me to leave, though I was not interrupting him or criticizing, but he didn't realize I knew one of the group and declared me a security risk, thinking I had just latched on. I offered to pay, but he sent me away. (he later apologized to the group when he found out I knew someone there.
> Never mind, all that walking in the heat would have done for me, so we met up in the late afternoon, after the tour had finished, at the Hotel Splendid.
> The lovely Roommate brought me some gifts from England!
> View attachment 251306
> 
> .





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Four lots of cheese for me! wo
> Two lots of Komodo tortoise pellets for Tidgy, Fruit&Flower flavour and Dandelion flavour!
> And two rolls of dental floss for wifey!



So who is this mysterious roomie and why hasn’t he/she declared themselves on here? The mystery deepens!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It seemed beer was the requirement of the thirsty Roommate, so we went to a local bar, only to find it was closed as it was Arab New Year, even though half of my friends in the medina were unaware of this. 
So we went to the bar of our favourite hotel, the Batha, which I knew was open, having been there earlier in the day. 
We had a lovely evening, great fun, it's always slightly worrying when you meet someone for the first time, having only communicated via the internet, indeed, her daughter had given mum semi-serious warnings about crazy internet loony killers and had a message for me saying how angry she'd be if I murdered her mum. 
But we got on great, it was a terrific evening, but today she's off in to the Atlas Mountains and down into the Sahara Desert. 
Just a very brief meeting, but really, really nice, wifey very much liked her too! 
Can you guess who it was, yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello Adam! Welcome back


I thank you, Linda.
Hope you are well!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You go to visit Elsa and Kristoff ? Did I read right ?
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !



Only in a dream...But it still made me happy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, here is a photo.
I'm the bloke.
Recognize the lovely lady, anyone?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It seemed beer was the requirement of the thirsty Roommate, so we went to a local bar, only to find it was closed as it was Arab New Year, even though half of my friends in the medina were unaware of this.
> So we went to the bar of our favourite hotel, the Batha, which I knew was open, having been there earlier in the day.
> We had a lovely evening, great fun, it's always slightly worrying when you meet someone for the first time, having only communicated via the internet, indeed, her daughter had given mum semi-serious warnings about crazy internet loony killers and had a message for me saying how angry she'd be if I murdered her mum.
> But we got on great, it was a terrific evening, but today she's off in to the Atlas Mountains and down into the Sahara Desert.
> Just a very brief meeting, but really, really nice, wifey very much liked her too!
> Can you guess who it was, yet?



Yvonne?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have just caught up. It’s cold and miserable here today - only 14C
> 
> I am just heading out to get my flu jab... I may need cake to recover



A legitimate excuse for a cake. Maybe we should all get our flu shot now.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a nice dream.
> Good evening, Lena!
> 10 days til the first day of my birthday, I'm very excited.
> Life's good.



Welcome back, again, Adam.  Glad you’ll be here for your birthday!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne?



Wait, I retract that answer!!
I forgot about the cheese!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Glad to see you back, Adam!



Glad to see YOU back, Yvonne! [emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On Sunday a Roommate arrived in Morocco for a ten day tour, on my recommendation.
> She spent a couple of days with her tour group visiting some of the cities en route and on Monday night arrived in Fes, unfortunately too late to meet up.
> Staying just for two nights at the Hotel Splendid. (which really isn't) .
> The internet and WIFI were dodgy so it was hard connecting, but she would be doing the tour of Fes Medina the next day, and knowing where they go, I would try to locate her.
> The next day, I set off went down the steps into my local veggie souk and who should be coming down the next set of stairs but the Roommate in question!
> Amazing!
> Just 5 minutes from my house and so we spent half an hour chatting, got on very well, I was pleased to hear she was very much enjoying Morocco.
> I also met her tour guide and some of her travelling companions who were very nice.
> But then the local tour guide (different from the country tout guide) asked me to leave, though I was not interrupting him or criticizing, but he didn't realize I knew one of the group and declared me a security risk, thinking I had just latched on. I offered to pay, but he sent me away. (he later apologized to the group when he found out I knew someone there.
> Never mind, all that walking in the heat would have done for me, so we met up in the late afternoon, after the tour had finished, at the Hotel Splendid.
> The lovely Roommate brought me some gifts from England!
> View attachment 251306
> 
> .



The mysterious roommate knows you well! Yay for the goodies! (Boo to the silly guide.)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It seemed beer was the requirement of the thirsty Roommate, so we went to a local bar, only to find it was closed as it was Arab New Year, even though half of my friends in the medina were unaware of this.
> So we went to the bar of our favourite hotel, the Batha, which I knew was open, having been there earlier in the day.
> We had a lovely evening, great fun, it's always slightly worrying when you meet someone for the first time, having only communicated via the internet, indeed, her daughter had given mum semi-serious warnings about crazy internet loony killers and had a message for me saying how angry she'd be if I murdered her mum.
> But we got on great, it was a terrific evening, but today she's off in to the Atlas Mountains and down into the Sahara Desert.
> Just a very brief meeting, but really, really nice, wifey very much liked her too!
> Can you guess who it was, yet?


Jane?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, here is a photo.
> I'm the bloke.
> Recognize the lovely lady, anyone?
> View attachment 251307


It is Jane


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, here is a photo.
> I'm the bloke.
> Recognize the lovely lady, anyone?
> View attachment 251307



Linda beat me to it!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ... it's always slightly worrying when you meet someone for the first time, having only communicated via the internet, indeed, her daughter had given mum semi-serious warnings about crazy internet loony killers and had a message for me saying how angry she'd be if I murdered her mum.
> But we got on great, it was a terrific evening,



When I met my friends from my Moderator forum the night before a meeting in Reading, I was an eSafety adviser.

My teenage kids said something along the lines of "So you're going to stay on your own in Reading and meet a bunch of blokes you met on the internet and you have the mobile number of one of them and you're going to ring him to find out which pub they're in...... and you tell kids not to meet people they only know from the internet"

It wasn't quite like that. I had met a few of them before at a Trade Show and one of them was female, but I had to agree it sounded pretty bad.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Heather, hope you are well!



Well look what the wool spider drug in..... I was beginning to wonder if the Armadillo drug you outback after closing time!!! 

Thanks Adam! I hope YOU are well! You were missed-)


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Sorry I was unable to check in yesterday. Hope everyone is doing well, and all the new critters — torts and dogs — are settling in well. Also hope everyone’s work week will get easier now that we’re at the half mark.
> I guess it’s Adam’s birthday in about a week. Have you made any diplomatic progress, @Bee62?
> Oh, I dreamed of Kristoff and Elsa last night. Made me so happy! I thought, while still dreaming, I must tell my roommates that I got to see them... Amazing how one little shelled friend (Kristoff, because he came in our life first) changed my entire attitude to reptiles. [emoji173]️



Awwww! Luv those kinda dreams


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup!
> I must post a vid of my singing, sometime, like Sabine does.
> Good evening, Linda.



That’s kinda scary [emoji86]. Will we be surprised???


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, here is a photo.
> I'm the bloke.
> Recognize the lovely lady, anyone?
> View attachment 251307



How cool is that?!?!

What a great photo of you two!!!


----------



## JoesMum

@ZEROPILOT Ancestry has just re-evaluated the DNA profiles now there’s more data. 

Mine has definitely confirmed that I am English and Welsh/Celtic (the Norwegian is a Viking invasion of Wales)



JoesDad has an Indian aberration in his (Gujarat), but India was a British colony. It basically proves what we knew from his family tree... his family is English and basically lived in the same area for centuries!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'll look into it 
Most Americans are much more diverse because we are children of immigrants from all over the place.
However, my grandparents had relatively pure bloodlines. What I have is a serious mixture of people on the wrong side of world war 2 and some surprising mystery nordic blood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne?


Nope! 
Hello, Kathy! 
Hope all's well in your world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Jane?


Yup, points to Linda! ! ! ! ! 
(if i were still doing points). 
Jolly Jane from Derbyshire it is! 
Hopefully she'll be posting in a while, as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @ZEROPILOT Ancestry has just re-evaluated the DNA profiles now there’s more data.
> 
> Mine has definitely confirmed that I am English and Welsh/Celtic (the Norwegian is a Viking invasion of Wales)
> View attachment 251318
> 
> 
> JoesDad has an Indian aberration in his (Gujarat), but India was a British colony. It basically proves what we knew from his family tree... his family is English and basically lived in the same area for centuries!
> View attachment 251319


Very interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll look into it
> Most Americans are much more diverse because we are children of immigrants from all over the place.
> However, my grandparents had relatively pure bloodlines. What I have is a serious mixture of people on the wrong side of world war 2 and some surprising mystery nordic blood.


Hi, Ed! 
Hope you've been keeping well!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful pics.
> When I see a rainbow I always think that there is the soul of a dead pet just walking over the rainbow ( bridge ).


[emoji17] I think of a pot of gold


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Well said.
> When I was a child there where no computers, no game boy, no handys. How did I overlived ????
> Really fine ! I was playing outside with my girlfriend when the weather was fine and inside when it rains. I loved riding a bike or taking my roller skates. I`ve played in a little forest near my parents house, climbed trees or build little cabins out of branches. I collected snails, build them a nice home in a bucket, watched them for some days and then set them free again. I loved being outside.
> TV ???? My parents had a TV but I only watched Star Trek Enterprise or some series with animals ( Lassie, Flipper ). TV was not important in my childhood and it is not important for me now.
> I am thankful to have had such a beautiful childhood and I never missed anything.
> Today it is great to have the I-Net to talk with you, but I am still an old dinosaur that hates to write sms and often forget the handy at home.... I have no I-phone or smart phone, no whatsApp....... and I am still not missing these things.


Lol. Sounds like my childhood.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening/morning all..
> 
> I know not too many of those lurking and living in the CDR own Desert torts, but this is a great article on desert tort hibernation/brumation, fresh water, food storage, mating, etc. and how torts as reptiles cope with various environmental changes.
> 
> Link to the article - http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/htmlsite/1202/1202_feature2.html#back


Wilk have to read later as doing a quick catch up. It is past my bedtime.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> There will be a quiz tomorrow for you.....


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola is fine thanks Carol but still not eating much while I am at work.
> I have been trying to avoid hand feeding but it's difficult not to.
> When I come home and sit on the floor and he practically climbs in my lap.
> The Housing Association have not been on touch with me but I think they may have written to neighbours as they haven't touched my plants since. They have hung out 4 cushions with letters on them on their washing line spelling a 4 letter word beginning with c. and only raised high enough for me to see, so I'm pretty sure that was aimed at me, but apart from that all quiet on the western front.


Oh that is good news. NOT the word but the rest of it. I think that Lola is really stubborn but he will eventually come around.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And I’m done. Just need to avoid those germs for the next couple of weeks
> 
> I arrived back to a delivery of the latest thing for my garden
> View attachment 251287
> 
> 
> It’s an Italian Cypress. The variety is Totem which grows slowly and is very narrow, 50-100cm/2-3ft, and tall. It is also suited to the dry conditions we have here in the extreme south east of England.
> 
> JoesDad’s job at the weekend will be digging a hole for it while I make sure it is planted straight!


I think I have two of them in my garden too. Have to take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wasn’t too bad for a Monday..productive work day even though it’s been very rainy all day. Stopped long enough when I got home for the Shell Babies to go outside for about 45 min . Now we are snuggled in with Loaded potato soup... The new tortoise is sweet.i thought she might be depressed over the change and not eat or something... definitely not the case.. she loves the outside area we built and constantly grazes. She likes to be petted and talked to (yes you can see her react[emoji849]) and she even ate out of my hand [emoji4]


Oh that is really good news. I am so happy for you Heather.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay, but the stars were the same as today.


Probably a bit brighter.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings...
> 
> Was out doing some garden and yard cleanup today before the heavy rains come later this week with Hurricane Florence. While trimming my Brandywine tomato plants I came across one of those cool things in nature... tomato horn worm larva that has now been attacked by a wasp that lays it’s eggs inside... kills the larva...etc.
> 
> Pix of the caterpillar that is hanging on my tomato plant
> 
> View attachment 251213
> 
> 
> Here is whats going on there on the back of that caterpillar
> 
> The parasitoid wasp, Cotesia congregata of the family Braconidae, also kills M. quinquemaculata.
> 
> Here’s How: Adult wasp females lay their eggs inside the skin of the hornworm caterpillar. After hatching, the wasp larvae use the organs and tissues of the caterpillar as food sources before burrowing out of the skin and pupating on the back and sides of the caterpillar. (The white wings on the caterpillar). Once the wasps have emerged from their cocoons, the weakened caterpillar dies. These wasps have also been suggested as a means of biological control of the tomato hornworm
> 
> The Moth’s Lifecycle
> 
> View attachment 251214
> 
> 
> Anyhow, just thought I’d share what’s going on in my backyard...


Gives me the hibbies jeebies. Just the thought of being a food source while still alive......


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Sorry I was unable to check in yesterday. Hope everyone is doing well, and all the new critters — torts and dogs — are settling in well. Also hope everyone’s work week will get easier now that we’re at the half mark.
> I guess it’s Adam’s birthday in about a week. Have you made any diplomatic progress, @Bee62?
> Oh, I dreamed of Kristoff and Elsa last night. Made me so happy! I thought, while still dreaming, I must tell my roommates that I got to see them... Amazing how one little shelled friend (Kristoff, because he came in our life first) changed my entire attitude to reptiles. [emoji173]️


That is such a sweet story. They are still with you always.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Step away from the knives Bea... step away... yes, that’s right.... and don’t touch that axe...
> 
> Come on Bea, let’s have a nice cup of tea... nothing to see here... come on....


Lol [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And I’m done. Just need to avoid those germs for the next couple of weeks
> 
> I arrived back to a delivery of the latest thing for my garden
> View attachment 251287
> 
> 
> It’s an Italian Cypress. The variety is Totem which grows slowly and is very narrow, 50-100cm/2-3ft, and tall. It is also suited to the dry conditions we have here in the extreme south east of England.
> 
> JoesDad’s job at the weekend will be digging a hole for it while I make sure it is planted straight!


Beautiful tree.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a nice dream.
> Good evening, Lena!
> 10 days til the first day of my birthday, I'm very excited.
> Life's good.


And welcome back again.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> On Sunday a Roommate arrived in Morocco for a ten day tour, on my recommendation.
> She spent a couple of days with her tour group visiting some of the cities en route and on Monday night arrived in Fes, unfortunately too late to meet up.
> Staying just for two nights at the Hotel Splendid. (which really isn't) .
> The internet and WIFI were dodgy so it was hard connecting, but she would be doing the tour of Fes Medina the next day, and knowing where they go, I would try to locate her.
> The next day, I set off went down the steps into my local veggie souk and who should be coming down the next set of stairs but the Roommate in question!
> Amazing!
> Just 5 minutes from my house and so we spent half an hour chatting, got on very well, I was pleased to hear she was very much enjoying Morocco.
> I also met her tour guide and some of her travelling companions who were very nice.
> But then the local tour guide (different from the country tout guide) asked me to leave, though I was not interrupting him or criticizing, but he didn't realize I knew one of the group and declared me a security risk, thinking I had just latched on. I offered to pay, but he sent me away. (he later apologized to the group when he found out I knew someone there.
> Never mind, all that walking in the heat would have done for me, so we met up in the late afternoon, after the tour had finished, at the Hotel Splendid.
> The lovely Roommate brought me some gifts from England!
> View attachment 251306
> 
> .


Oohh. Nice. So who was it that you met up with?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, here is a photo.
> I'm the bloke.
> Recognize the lovely lady, anyone?
> View attachment 251307


Jane?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Jane?


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Well. All caught up. But it is a work night and already 00.35. So sleep time for me. Chat soon and not see you later.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Step away from the knives Bea... step away... yes, that’s right.... and don’t touch that axe...
> 
> Come on Bea, let’s have a nice cup of tea... nothing to see here... come on....


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 
Thank you, Linda...I feel much better now. 

(i can also get homicidal about APHIDS!!!!! ANYTHING that attacks my roses!!!   )
...although I guess HOMI-cidal is not the right word...APHID-cidal??? )


----------



## Moozillion

ADAM!!!!!!!!!
YOU"RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And welcome back again.


Hello, Carol! 
Hope you are happy and healthy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well. All caught up. But it is a work night and already 00.35. So sleep time for me. Chat soon and not see you later.


Nos da! 
Sleep well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!!!!!!!
> YOU"RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!


Hello, Mooz! 
Yes, just popping in to post my meeting with Jane. 
Off again now, but speak soon, i hope.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yvonne?


No Way! The older I get the more agoraphobic I become.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Ed!
> Hope you've been keeping well!


Hello, Adam
About the same.
Not bad.
You?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Carol!
> Hope you are happy and healthy.



Carol is a star! She’s weaned herself off caffeine, painkillers and sleeping tablets and is now working on the vaping too. I am in awe of her mental strength!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am up early as JoesDad needed a lift to the station. 

I am now coming round quietly. I have yoga this morning and then the big decision about my shoulder operation... something is going to have to be seriously sore in the morning for me to go ahead with it though.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> @ZEROPILOT Ancestry has just re-evaluated the DNA profiles now there’s more data.
> 
> Mine has definitely confirmed that I am English and Welsh/Celtic (the Norwegian is a Viking invasion of Wales)
> View attachment 251318
> 
> 
> JoesDad has an Indian aberration in his (Gujarat), but India was a British colony. It basically proves what we knew from his family tree... his family is English and basically lived in the same area for centuries!
> View attachment 251319



How cool is that! My 23andMe results estimated a tiny percentage of Mongolian ancestry for me, but the Golden Horde ruled over Rus from the 13th to about 15th century.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Probably a bit brighter.



Good point! [emoji17]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> Thank you, Linda...I feel much better now.
> 
> (i can also get homicidal about APHIDS!!!!! ANYTHING that attacks my roses!!!   )
> ...although I guess HOMI-cidal is not the right word...APHID-cidal??? )



Pesticidal? [emoji848]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> How cool is that! My 23andMe results estimated a tiny percentage of Mongolian ancestry for me, but the Golden Horde ruled over Rus from the 13th to about 15th century.


The result was more varied first time round; although I was still basically anglo/celtic. Now that more people have had tests done, they have re-evaluated everyone's results.

In my case the removal of Iberian Peninsula blood is the most noticeable change and from JoesDad he had Bosnia Herzegovina and North America first time round that have both disappeared


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am up early as JoesDad needed a lift to the station.
> 
> I am now coming round quietly. I have yoga this morning and then the big decision about my shoulder operation... something is going to have to be seriously sore in the morning for me to go ahead with it though.



Keeping my fingers crossed, still!, for the big decision. I hope your physician will say it’s not necessary! Have fun at yoga!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!

A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history. 

Have I shared pics of our piano yet?

It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense. 






P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history.


That sounds an interesting day out on Sunday! 



> Have I shared pics of our piano yet?
> 
> It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense.
> 
> View attachment 251372
> 
> View attachment 251373


I would have to get that piano tuned. I don't have perfect pitch, but hearing a learner play the piano is bad enough as it is... hearing it out of tune would be much worse. My office used to be next to the school music practice room... learner violinists are worse than learner pianists, but it's a close call! 

Also your daughter needs to hear her mistakes and that is much harder if the instrument isn't tuned.


> P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?


I have been meaning to ask that too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam
> About the same.
> Not bad.
> You?


Quite splendid, old chap. 
Life's good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Carol is a star! She’s weaned herself off caffeine, painkillers and sleeping tablets and is now working on the vaping too. I am in awe of her mental strength!


How marvelous! 
Well done, Carol, you have greater willpower than I ever shall.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning all! 
Teaching today and tomorrow morning, then a wedding to attend tomorrow night. 
Have a nice day, Roommates.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Carol!
> Hope you are happy and healthy.


Hi There Adam.

As Happy and Healthy as can be at the moment. It is getting towards the end of the year though, so I find that we start to loose a little bit of steam along the way round about now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Carol is a star! She’s weaned herself off caffeine, painkillers and sleeping tablets and is now working on the vaping too. I am in awe of her mental strength!


Whahaha Linda! You are so good for my ego. LOL Unfortunately chocolate has replaced everything else. So not completely as strong as you think. However it is a work in progress.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am up early as JoesDad needed a lift to the station.
> 
> I am now coming round quietly. I have yoga this morning and then the big decision about my shoulder operation... something is going to have to be seriously sore in the morning for me to go ahead with it though.


Looks like things are going well for you too. So very happy for you. Hopefully the op never becomes necessary.

VERY proud of you and your quiet fortitude.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The result was more varied first time round; although I was still basically anglo/celtic. Now that more people have had tests done, they have re-evaluated everyone's results.
> 
> In my case the removal of Iberian Peninsula blood is the most noticeable change and from JoesDad he had Bosnia Herzegovina and North America first time round that have both disappeared


This is too expensive for me to do over here. I will only end up doing it if I ever need to for health reasons.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history.
> 
> Have I shared pics of our piano yet?
> 
> It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense.
> 
> View attachment 251372
> 
> View attachment 251373
> 
> 
> P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?


Wow, That is one seriously good looking piano for it age. The previous owners looked after it extremely well. Well done though, as it is a beautiful piano.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How marvelous!
> Well done, Carol, you have greater willpower than I ever shall.


Thank you Adam. But truthfully I have just swopped all the others for chocolate.  The chocolate is going to be hard to give up.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning all!
> Teaching today and tomorrow morning, then a wedding to attend tomorrow night.
> Have a nice day, Roommates.


Good Morning Adam,

Hmmmm, Weddings are always nice to attend. I love weddings.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc. 

Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.

How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:

1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing? 
15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck

As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.

Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history.
> 
> Have I shared pics of our piano yet?
> 
> It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense.
> 
> View attachment 251372
> 
> View attachment 251373
> 
> 
> P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?




Wow....very nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
> Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc.
> 
> Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.
> 
> How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:
> 
> 1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
> 2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
> 3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
> 4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
> 5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
> 6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
> 7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
> 8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Florence is barreling straight ahead right into the North/South Carolina area - 120-140 mph winds, storm surges (up to 14 ft waves) and up to 40 inches of rain (yes 40) might hit the area. Flooding is the major issue - and how most people die from drowning. The beach areas have been evacuated and everything is shuttered. Here, we will get many of inches of rain probabl Tuesday next week.
> 
> 9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
> 10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
> 11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
> 12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
> 13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
> 14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing?
> 15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
> 16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck
> 
> As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning all!
> Teaching today and tomorrow morning, then a wedding to attend tomorrow night.
> Have a nice day, Roommates.



Gosh, I hope you’ll find time for your birthday! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
> Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc.
> 
> Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.
> 
> How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:
> 
> 1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
> 2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
> 3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
> 4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
> 5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
> 6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
> 7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
> 8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
> 9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
> 10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
> 11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
> 12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
> 13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
> 14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing?
> 15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
> 16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck
> 
> As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.



15. Are you sure you really want this? [emoji85][emoji23]
Great catch-up post, as always!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history.
> 
> Have I shared pics of our piano yet?
> 
> It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense.
> 
> View attachment 251372
> 
> View attachment 251373
> 
> 
> P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?



Because your daughter is learning how the music sounds as she plays, an untuned piano would interfere with her developing a proper “ear” for music and how it SHOULD sound. I hate to be a wet blanket, so to speak, but it really should be tuned for her to develop her musical “ear” accurately. 

I took piano for several years as a child, and it served me well: I have “perfect pitch” and have sung and played several other instruments over the years.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> @ZEROPILOT Ancestry has just re-evaluated the DNA profiles now there’s more data.
> 
> Mine has definitely confirmed that I am English and Welsh/Celtic (the Norwegian is a Viking invasion of Wales)
> View attachment 251318
> 
> 
> JoesDad has an Indian aberration in his (Gujarat), but India was a British colony. It basically proves what we knew from his family tree... his family is English and basically lived in the same area for centuries!
> View attachment 251319


With this test you can say that you both are nearly "pure breed" English !!!!!!
Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history.
> 
> Have I shared pics of our piano yet?
> 
> It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense.
> 
> View attachment 251372
> 
> View attachment 251373
> 
> 
> P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?



Beautiful Piano!!!

The squirrel did not make it. It survived about a week longer than the other. My daughter was so attached that she snuck it to school on the first day because she couldn’t stand to leave it. It passed that afternoon:-(


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> This is too expensive for me to do over here. I will only end up doing it if I ever need to for health reasons.



Ancestry, the family history site, puts it on special offer periodically and the price is much reduced. 

It might be worth signing up to the site and not doing anything until you get a price reduction email


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful Piano!!!
> 
> The squirrel did not make it. It survived about a week longer than the other. My daughter was so attached that she snuck it to school on the first day because she couldn’t stand to leave it. It passed that afternoon:-(



Oh how sad


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
> Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc.
> 
> Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.
> 
> How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:
> 
> 1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
> 2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
> 3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
> 4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
> 5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
> 6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
> 7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
> 8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
> 9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
> 10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
> 11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
> 12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
> 13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
> 14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing?
> 15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
> 16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck
> 
> As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.



Good morning Carol! So I answered about the squirrel and I will take some new critter pics for you hopefully this evening... I have been leaving early and getting home late... my busy season:-(

Btw, I know it’s already been said by others, but I’m very proud of you for your life changes. I know it’s not easy and I hope you find all the support and encouragement you need from us!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Oh how sad



It was.. even though we all predicted the outcome, That baby lived long enough to give us hope...! I feel so bad for Jess... still, I’m really proud of her efforts in the matter. I saw a whole lot of responsibility where before there was none!


----------



## EllieMay

So better late than never!! Good morning Roomies!


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful Piano!!!
> 
> The squirrel did not make it. It survived about a week longer than the other. My daughter was so attached that she snuck it to school on the first day because she couldn’t stand to leave it. It passed that afternoon:-(


So sorry.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Heather, hope you are well!


Welcome back, Adam! Great to see you here.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> So better late than never!! Good morning Roomies!



Good Mornooning Heather! It’s mid afternoon here and having done some meeting paperwork after yoga, I have just boarded a train for London. 

I am meeting JoesDad for dinner and then we are going to the British Library to hear a talk by Michael Palin (ex Monty Python) and David Schneider called “Reflections on Writing Comedy”

Should be good 

Decision on shoulder being made tomorrow


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> So sorry.



Thanks Bea...:I’m sure there was a higher purpose...... somewhere[emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good Mornooning Heather! It’s mid afternoon here and having done some meeting paperwork after yoga, I have just boarded a train for London.
> 
> I am meeting JoesDad for dinner and then we are going to the British Library to hear a talk by Michael Palin (ex Monty Python) and David Schneider called “Reflections on Writing Comedy”
> 
> Should be good
> 
> Decision on shoulder being made tomorrow



Sounds like fun!!! If Nora Roberts ever does a speaking event, I’m so there!!! Lol..

You are very smart to take your time in making that particular decision.. I know you’ve armed yourself with all the knowledge to make the best decision so I’ll throw out a couple prayers for your state of mind until the decision is made! 

Enjoy your date night


----------



## JoesMum

For those of you living with Harry Potter fans. 

Here’s King’s Cross station



And here is the Station next door - St Pancras - that was used in the films


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Because your daughter is learning how the music sounds as she plays, an untuned piano would interfere with her developing a proper “ear” for music and how it SHOULD sound. I hate to be a wet blanket, so to speak, but it really should be tuned for her to develop her musical “ear” accurately.
> 
> I took piano for several years as a child, and it served me well: I have “perfect pitch” and have sung and played several other instruments over the years.



Thank you, Bea! I’m listening.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful Piano!!!
> 
> The squirrel did not make it. It survived about a week longer than the other. My daughter was so attached that she snuck it to school on the first day because she couldn’t stand to leave it. It passed that afternoon:-(



So sorry about the squirrel. Amazing they lived that long. A big hug to your daughter [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> For those of you living with Harry Potter fans.
> 
> Here’s King’s Cross station
> View attachment 251386
> 
> 
> And here is the Station next door - St Pancras - that was used in the films
> View attachment 251389
> 
> View attachment 251390



It’s adjacent to Gall Bladder Abbey, right? 

Nice pix..


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good Mornooning Heather! It’s mid afternoon here and having done some meeting paperwork after yoga, I have just boarded a train for London.
> 
> I am meeting JoesDad for dinner and then we are going to the British Library to hear a talk by Michael Palin (ex Monty Python) and David Schneider called “Reflections on Writing Comedy”
> 
> Should be good
> 
> Decision on shoulder being made tomorrow



My fingers are getting numb, but I’ll try to keep them crossed until tomorrow!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> For those of you living with Harry Potter fans.
> 
> Here’s King’s Cross station
> View attachment 251386
> 
> 
> And here is the Station next door - St Pancras - that was used in the films
> View attachment 251389
> 
> View attachment 251390



Bad memories of both stations. Plus Russell Square station. I had to disturb people around those areas in 2005 to find a “story” for my job interview with Reuters. Most people didn’t appreciate it.  (I didn’t get the job [emoji17])


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s adjacent to Gall Bladder Abbey, right?
> 
> Nice pix..


LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all

Overcast and partly rainy. Mixed rain coming and going, but still calm before Florence hits south of us and moves up toward our area. Calling for about 3-4 inches of rain.

I did get out kayaking for some brisk paddling this morning Nice and peaceful - many turtles in the water, none basking, a few Blue Herons, but little else. No deer, no eagles.



*The Calm Before The Storm - Scotts Cove, Laurel, MD*


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
> Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc.
> 
> Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.
> 
> How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:
> 
> 1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
> 2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
> 3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
> 4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
> 5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
> 6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
> 7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
> 8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
> 9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
> 10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
> 11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
> 12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
> 13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
> 14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing?
> 15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
> 16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck
> 
> As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.


Yes I'm doing well, things are just hectic here(in a good way). We have been trying to get our house ready to sell, there are alot of things that need to get done. Hubby has been getting job offers left and right lately and he just has to decide which one. There are two in Texas and one in Missouri that sound good.
We hope to be moving in less than 6 months! 
I still haven't updated Clunker's page but I have been popping onto the forum occasionally.
Hope everyone is well and will try to chat soon.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> For those of you living with Harry Potter fans.
> 
> Here’s King’s Cross station
> View attachment 251386
> 
> 
> And here is the Station next door - St Pancras - that was used in the films
> View attachment 251389
> 
> View attachment 251390


Oh, WOW!!!!!! That is WONDERFUL!!!!!
What do you mean "living with" Potter fans? I AM a Potter fan!!!!! 
..but only of the books. Never bothered with any of the movies: I like my imagination better. Although i will say that Alan Rickman and Dame Maggie Smith were PERFECTLY cast for their roles!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s adjacent to Gall Bladder Abbey, right?
> 
> Nice pix..



[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes I'm doing well, things are just hectic here(in a good way). We have been trying to get our house ready to sell, there are alot of things that need to get done. Hubby has been getting job offers left and right lately and he just has to decide which one. There are two in Texas and one in Missouri that sound good.
> We hope to be moving in less than 6 months!
> I still haven't updated Clunker's page but I have been popping onto the forum occasionally.
> Hope everyone is well and will try to chat soon.



So you would be moving after all? I went to University of Missouri for my master’s. [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> For those of you living with Harry Potter fans.
> 
> Here’s King’s Cross station
> View attachment 251386
> 
> 
> And here is the Station next door - St Pancras - that was used in the films
> View attachment 251389
> 
> View attachment 251390



That’s too cool!


----------



## Kristoff

You know you live in a great city when the front-page headline of the local paper says, “Chestnuts are in bloom again”. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes I'm doing well, things are just hectic here(in a good way). We have been trying to get our house ready to sell, there are alot of things that need to get done. Hubby has been getting job offers left and right lately and he just has to decide which one. There are two in Texas and one in Missouri that sound good.
> We hope to be moving in less than 6 months!
> I still haven't updated Clunker's page but I have been popping onto the forum occasionally.
> Hope everyone is well and will try to chat soon.



Wishing y’all lots of luck! Great things in Texas [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If he's not too drunk, maybe.
> Good evening, ccl Bee, like the new avatar.


Good evening Adam. I am glad you are back. Wait until your birthday is over with drinking too much .....
I like my new avatar too. But thanks a lot.
I am a naughty




as ever !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Only in a dream...But it still made me happy!


I am very sorry for you that it is only in your dreams.
Have you heard something of your torts? Are they well ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A legitimate excuse for a cake. Maybe we should all get our flu shot now.


I think Linda pushed the cold weather to Germany !
Today it is 14 C and rainy here @JoesMum Is the cold and wet weather coming from England ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Welcome back, again, Adam.  Glad you’ll be here for your birthday!


I am glad too and I hope of a lot of funny games for us to play ! @Tidgy's Dad ??????


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Glad to see YOU back, Yvonne! [emoji6][emoji173]️


It is like she said: She is here only when Adam is here.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You know you live in a great city when the front-page headline of the local paper says, “Chestnuts are in bloom again”. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 251419


Funny and strange weather and nature ! Cranes leaving Denmark before winter comes and a Chestnut blooms.
Very strange !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am very sorry for you that it is only in your dreams.
> Have you heard something of your torts? Are they well ?



As far as I know. Haven’t had any updates in a while. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I think Linda pushed the cold weather to Germany !
> Today it is 14 C and rainy here @JoesMum Is the cold and wet weather coming from England ?



Oh, Bee, could you please please hold it there until Sunday? Don’t let it escape to Denmark! [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Funny and strange weather and nature ! Cranes leaving Denmark before winter comes and a Chestnut blooms.
> Very strange !



Those cranes were coming down from Norway  [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You know you live in a great city when the front-page headline of the local paper says, “Chestnuts are in bloom again”. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 251419


Better front page headlines telling you that chestnuts bloom than there is violence and trouble in town. 
I love "small talk" in small towns.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh, Bee, could you please please hold it there until Sunday? Don’t let it escape to Denmark! [emoji33][emoji23]


I will try but I cannot promise anything. What do you want to do on Sunday if I may ask.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I will try but I cannot promise anything. What do you want to do on Sunday if I may ask.



Daughter’s class are having a flea market on Saturday. I was thinking mainly of them. Daughter and I won’t be there. But now that you mention Sunday, we’re going to the Open Air Museum on a guided tour, so if you catch that weather by the tail, try to hold it until Sunday night/Monday morning, please! [emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Those cranes were coming down from Norway  [emoji23]


Okay. So they are only birds of passege in Denmark ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Better front page headlines telling you that chestnuts bloom than there is violence and trouble in town.
> I love "small talk" in small towns.



That was my thinking exactly. Abnormally warm weather makes the news. Nothing else happens. I love it! [emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Okay. So they are only birds of passege in Denmark ?



They should have stayed for those chestnuts! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s class are having a flea market on Saturday. I was thinking mainly of them. Daughter and I won’t be there. But now that you mention Sunday, we’re going to the Open Air Museum on a guided tour, so if you catch that weather by the tail, try to hold it until Sunday night/Monday morning, please! [emoji16]


Let`s see if the weather has a tail to be caught. I will try.
A flea market is fine. I like flea markets but only without getting fleas I hope your Open Air Museum is as interesting as the flea market. Please don`t forget to take a lot of pics for us.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> That was my thinking exactly. Abnormally warm weather makes the news. Nothing else happens. I love it! [emoji16]


We understand each other, Lena


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> We understand each other, Lena



What are your plans for the weekend, Bee?


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> You know you live in a great city when the front-page headline of the local paper says, “Chestnuts are in bloom again”. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 251419



I like your headlines better than ours!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Sounds like my childhood.


A beautiful childhood ( mine ). I hope yours too.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I like your headlines better than ours!



I guess I don’t wanna know... [emoji33]
[emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Probably a bit brighter.


Why ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> What are your plans for the weekend, Bee?


No special plans made. It depends on the weather. Mayby driving my old car when the weather is fine.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!!!!!!!
> YOU"RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!


Wow ! That is *HAPPYNESS* !


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No special plans made. It depends on the weather. Mayby driving my old car when the weather is fine.



No, no, no. Keep the bad weather. Stay indoors. Enjoy the company of Ma & Mo! [emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No Way! The older I get the more agoraphobic I become.


You wanted to say homebound ? LOL !


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> No, no, no. Keep the bad weather. Stay indoors. Enjoy the company of Ma & Mo! [emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]



P.S. Maybe record another song for us, if you wish


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> No, no, no. Keep the bad weather. Stay indoors. Enjoy the company of Ma & Mo! [emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]


Okay, but only for you !
You are right. The company of Ma & Mo pleases me too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Maybe record another song for us, if you wish


That is quiet a good idea. I will keep it in mind.
Any wishes ( in songs ) ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Carol is a star! She’s weaned herself off caffeine, painkillers and sleeping tablets and is now working on the vaping too. I am in awe of her mental strength!


Yeah, that is really mental strength. I agree.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That is quiet a good idea. I will keep it in mind.
> Any wishes ( in songs ) ?



Anything you like. I like Robbie Williams, but you really don’t have to go down that road!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> You know you live in a great city when the front-page headline of the local paper says, “Chestnuts are in bloom again”. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 251419




Hmm. Seems kind of late fir the chestnuts to be blooming now? I thought the flowered much esrlier, then set fruit, and developed the actual husk and nuts the rest of summer....then split open to drop in October - ish. Hmmm.

These are standard “horse chestnuts” right? Not the edible/sweet chestnut?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am up early as JoesDad needed a lift to the station.
> 
> I am now coming round quietly. I have yoga this morning and then the big decision about my shoulder operation... something is going to have to be seriously sore in the morning for me to go ahead with it though.


Good luck with the decision. I hope you don`t need no surgery.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Anything you like. I like Robbie Williams, but you really don’t have to go down that road!


If tomorrow never comes ?
This songs of Robbie Williams has a special and sad meaning to me.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmm. Seems kind of late fir the chestnuts to be blooming now? I thought the flowered much esrlier, then set fruit, and developed the actual husk and nuts the rest of summer....then split open to drop in October - ish. Hmmm.
> 
> These are standard “horse chestnuts” right? Not the edible/sweet chestnut?



I’m pretty sure these are “horse chestnuts”. Tons of them already lie around in parks. Crazy weather!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> If tomorrow never comes ?
> This songs of Robbie Williams has a special and sad meaning to me.



Not sure it’s Robbie Williams, but I really love your voice, so anything of your choice is great! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history.
> 
> Have I shared pics of our piano yet?
> 
> It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense.
> 
> View attachment 251372
> 
> View attachment 251373
> 
> 
> P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?


Hey, congrats for the piano. It fits perfectly into your appartement.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Not sure it’s Robbie Williams, but I really love your voice, so anything of your choice is great! [emoji173]️


Sorry, I mixed something up. It was Ronan Keating who sung that song.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sorry, I mixed something up. It was Ronan Keating who sung that song.



Close enough! [emoji85][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hey, congrats for the piano. It fits perfectly into your appartement.



Thank you. [emoji173]️
I have to go now get things ready for tomorrow. My quiet day is about to end. The dreaded weekend is almost here! [emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
> Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc.
> 
> Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.
> 
> How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:
> 
> 1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
> 2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
> 3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
> 4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
> 5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
> 6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
> 7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
> 8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
> 9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
> 10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
> 11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
> 12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
> 13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
> 14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing?
> 15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
> 16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck
> 
> As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.


Hi Carol. Tomorrow there will be new pics of Ma & Mo. Today there was no time for pics. 
Yes, I have two Hermann torts, a specie that brumates, but I won`t let them. Last winter they had been awake too. It was no problem for them and for me. I like to have my shelled babies around and not in the fridge.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. [emoji173]️
> I have to go now get things ready for tomorrow. My quiet day is about to end. The dreaded weekend is almost here! [emoji16]


Bye, bye and have fun.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Because your daughter is learning how the music sounds as she plays, an untuned piano would interfere with her developing a proper “ear” for music and how it SHOULD sound. I hate to be a wet blanket, so to speak, but it really should be tuned for her to develop her musical “ear” accurately.
> 
> I took piano for several years as a child, and it served me well: I have “perfect pitch” and have sung and played several other instruments over the years.


I totally agree with Bea. You can only get the right feeling or sense for the right tune when the piano is tuned. Let me tell you this as a "natural born singer".  @Kristoff


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful Piano!!!
> 
> The squirrel did not make it. It survived about a week longer than the other. My daughter was so attached that she snuck it to school on the first day because she couldn’t stand to leave it. It passed that afternoon:-(


Sorry for the squirrels. They had been too young. It is too difficult to raise such young animals.


----------



## Moozillion

One of my favorite songs is “You Raise Me Up.” [emoji2]@Bee62


----------



## Maro2Bear

More pets for the CDR...

I’m waiting on a shipment of “Mystery Snails” to arrive here tomorrow (i hope) from Florida (website: Life With Pets). They (a group of 5 or so) will make a nice addition to our Betta fish aquarium, are interesting to watch, actually mate and lay egg sacks... hopefully some interesting colors. Updates to follow of course.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello guys


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> One of my favorite songs is “You Raise Me Up.” [emoji2]@Bee62


Good evening Bea. A wonderful song that I love but it is not easy to sing because you need a deep and a high voice within the song.
I can try it for you if you want.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Billna64 said:


> Hello guys



You ready for your uninvited guest Florence to arrive?


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Hello guys


Hello ! The firefighter is back. Glad to see you.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Hello ! The firefighter is back. Glad to see you.


Same with you thanks [emoji16]
So what's been going?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> More pets for the CDR...
> 
> I’m waiting on a shipment of “Mystery Snails” to arrive here tomorrow (i hope) from Florida (website: Life With Pets). They (a group of 5 or so) will make a nice addition to our Betta fish aquarium, are interesting to watch, actually mate and lay egg sacks... hopefully some interesting colors. Updates to follow of course.


Wow ! How exciting. Water snails for your aquarium ? I`m looking forward for pics of them.


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Same with you thanks [emoji16]
> So what's been going?


Nothing special. Doing my daily routine with the pets, driving to the supermarket for some food, now at the PC talking to the "world" outside. Life is good.
And you ? Any special mission on your job ?


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Nothing special. Doing my daily routine with the pets, driving to the supermarket for some food, now at the PC talking to the "world" outside. Life is good.
> And you ? Any special mission on your job ?


Well I kinda got a day off and everything is going fine, just got some pythons ordered. [emoji16]Is it a sin to have Tortoises and snakes?


----------



## EllieMay

Billna64 said:


> Well I kinda got a day off and everything is going fine, just got some pythons ordered. [emoji16]Is it a sin to have Tortoises and snakes?



Definitely not!! To each his own but define “some”... lol


----------



## Billna the 2

EllieMay said:


> Definitely not!! To each his own but define “some”... lol


Hehe yaaa


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Well I kinda got a day off and everything is going fine, just got some pythons ordered. [emoji16]Is it a sin to have Tortoises and snakes?


No ! Why should it be a sin ?


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> No ! Why should it be a sin ?


To be honest I don't no lol[emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Bea. A wonderful song that I love but it is not easy to sing because you need a deep and a high voice within the song.
> I can try it for you if you want.


Only if you want. I love lots of songs.


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> To be honest I don't no lol[emoji23]


Me either !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Only if you want. I love lots of songs.


Okay. "You raise me up" is really not a simple to sing song.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I think Linda pushed the cold weather to Germany !
> Today it is 14 C and rainy here @JoesMum Is the cold and wet weather coming from England ?



Possibly. The weather has been much better today. Hopefully you will get that tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> It is like she said: She is here only when Adam is here.



Are they actually the same person then? [emoji848]Hmmmm....


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> More pets for the CDR...
> 
> I’m waiting on a shipment of “Mystery Snails” to arrive here tomorrow (i hope) from Florida (website: Life With Pets). They (a group of 5 or so) will make a nice addition to our Betta fish aquarium, are interesting to watch, actually mate and lay egg sacks... hopefully some interesting colors. Updates to follow of course.



The last snails we had in our aquarium got eaten by our clown loaches [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Are they actually the same person then? [emoji848]Hmmmm....


Something like that


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Possibly. The weather has been much better today. Hopefully you will get that tomorrow!


Oh yes, please. 14 C felt very cold today. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The last snails we had in our aquarium got eaten by our clown loaches [emoji23]


Poor snails. I have had these snails in my aquarium. They really get big.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampullariidae


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Well I kinda got a day off and everything is going fine, just got some pythons ordered. [emoji16]Is it a sin to have Tortoises and snakes?


Only when you keep them inthe same enclosure.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The last snails we had in our aquarium got eaten by our clown loaches [emoji23]



We do have a few normal “pond snails” that are fun to watch. They havent over populated or taken over. I’m hoping the Mystery Snails thrive, even mate and have some eggs, then young. Might even put some up for sale. I’ll see. For as many people who sell them, most sites are always sold out (or it seems like that).

The few fish i do have, incuding Mr Fancy Crowntail Betta, don’t bother the current bunch now. So, fingers crossed, they can live happily.


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Only when you keep them inthe same enclosure.


Yes of course [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just in on my Twitter feed...”Cape Town and Beyond”

https://medium.com/airbnbmag/above-cape-town-and-beyond-bfe348499658


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> We do have a few normal “pond snails” that are fun to watch. They havent over populated or taken over. I’m hoping the Mystery Snails thrive, even mate and have some eggs, then young. Might even put some up for sale. I’ll see. For as many people who sell them, most sites are always sold out (or it seems like that).
> 
> The few fish i do have, incuding Mr Fancy Crowntail Betta, don’t bother the current bunch now. So, fingers crossed, they can live happily.


I've heard that snails are great pooping machines!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Are they actually the same person then? [emoji848]Hmmmm....


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Except you couldn’t see them much in the UK, for all the clouds [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


Now we can't see them for the light pollution in our towns and cities!
(...........as well as the clouds!)


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Scary. I’d try to clean up that caterpillar, whether it would be right or wrong


Me too - it's a pretty horrible death. 
Nature is wonderful but also cruel - it's all about survival.


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
My newest "production"


----------



## Bee62

and the original
Sam Cook "Cupid"


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Only when you keep them inthe same enclosure.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Sorry I was unable to check in yesterday. Hope everyone is doing well, and all the new critters — torts and dogs — are settling in well. Also hope everyone’s work week will get easier now that we’re at the half mark.
> I guess it’s Adam’s birthday in about a week. Have you made any diplomatic progress, @Bee62?
> Oh, I dreamed of Kristoff and Elsa last night. Made me so happy! I thought, while still dreaming, I must tell my roommates that I got to see them... Amazing how one little shelled friend (Kristoff, because he came in our life first) changed my entire attitude to reptiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


What a lovely dream for you........... but maybe a little sad too?
Lola has done the same for me - I never considered owning a tortoise, before Lola and now I can't imagine being without him.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Uhh, you think he will tell you p*ss off ????



Probably


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> The Welsh are legendary singers though...


.....must have skipped a generation with me!


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM

These are all pics I’ve taken this hour.. I think I’ve got everyone)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Heather, hope you are well!


Welcome back Adam!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> A quiet day ahead for me, unlike yesterday or tomorrow. Or the dreaded Saturday! And on Sunday we’re going on a guided tour to the Open Air Museum showcasing Danish homes, shops, workshops, and windmills throughout history.
> 
> Have I shared pics of our piano yet?
> 
> It was made by Hornung & Møller, one of the leading Danish piano makers from the 1820s to 1972. Ours was first sold in 1924 to Nakskov Municipality for their summer theater (for today’s equivalent of over 6,000 Euro), and then stayed with the previous owners for 58 years. It needs tuning, but since it’s just for practice and — more importantly! — none of us, except daughter, has any ear for music, we’ll probably avoid that (significant) extra expense.
> 
> View attachment 251372
> 
> View attachment 251373
> 
> 
> P.S. @EllieMay, been meaning to ask you: has the other baby squirrel survived?


What a beautiful piano!
I think my piano must be about 70 years old and I love it.
I agree about the tuning - if you leave it long enough the neighbours will probably send someone around!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
> Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc.
> 
> Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.
> 
> How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:
> 
> 1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
> 2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
> 3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
> 4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
> 5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
> 6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
> 7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
> 8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
> 9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
> 10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
> 11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
> 12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
> 13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
> 14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing?
> 15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
> 16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck
> 
> As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.


@CarolM You are a marvel remembering everyone like that!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful Piano!!!
> 
> The squirrel did not make it. It survived about a week longer than the other. My daughter was so attached that she snuck it to school on the first day because she couldn’t stand to leave it. It passed that afternoon:-(


Oh that is so sad, but she did her best.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> For those of you living with Harry Potter fans.
> 
> Here’s King’s Cross station
> View attachment 251386
> 
> 
> And here is the Station next door - St Pancras - that was used in the films
> View attachment 251389
> 
> View attachment 251390


What a beautiful building!
Our modern stations are not a patch on the old ones.
This is Newport........ugly!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s adjacent to Gall Bladder Abbey, right?
> 
> Nice pix..


No - that's in Liverpool!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Oh, WOW!!!!!! That is WONDERFUL!!!!!
> What do you mean "living with" Potter fans? I AM a Potter fan!!!!!
> ..but only of the books. Never bothered with any of the movies: I like my imagination better. Although i will say that Alan Rickman and Dame Maggie Smith were PERFECTLY cast for their roles!



I'm a Harry Potter fan too!
I have read all the books and seen the films - they are generally pretty true to the text so worth a watch!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> 
> These are all pics I’ve taken this hour.. I think I’ve got everyone)


Beautiful. I love all your critters !


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes I'm doing well, things are just hectic here(in a good way). We have been trying to get our house ready to sell, there are alot of things that need to get done. Hubby has been getting job offers left and right lately and he just has to decide which one. There are two in Texas and one in Missouri that sound good.
> We hope to be moving in less than 6 months!
> I still haven't updated Clunker's page but I have been popping onto the forum occasionally.
> Hope everyone is well and will try to chat soon.


Good luck with the job and the move.
Hope everything goes smoothly for you in the run up to it.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You know you live in a great city when the front-page headline of the local paper says, “Chestnuts are in bloom again”. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 251419


That's the sort of news I like to hear!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I think Linda pushed the cold weather to Germany !
> Today it is 14 C and rainy here @JoesMum Is the cold and wet weather coming from England ?


I don't know about Linda but it's still pretty dry here in Wales....a bit colder but very little rain still.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> More pets for the CDR...
> 
> I’m waiting on a shipment of “Mystery Snails” to arrive here tomorrow (i hope) from Florida (website: Life With Pets). They (a group of 5 or so) will make a nice addition to our Betta fish aquarium, are interesting to watch, actually mate and lay egg sacks... hopefully some interesting colors. Updates to follow of course.


That really is snail mail!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
> My newest "production"


A great song by two great singers!
Sam Cooke and you Bee!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> A great song by two great singers!
> Sam Cooke and you Bee!


Oh thank you Lyn. I hope the song pleases you.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> 
> These are all pics I’ve taken this hour.. I think I’ve got everyone)


What a lovely animal family you have!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Oh thank you Lyn. I hope the song pleases you.


Certainly does Sabine, thank you!


----------



## DE42

@CarolM
I'm doing ok. Starting to have some seasonal depression issues starting. But I'm trying to combat it. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lyn W

Now I've caught up it's time for me to say goodnight!
Thank goodness Friday is here and I'm looking forward to having a very quiet weekend - I hope - if I haven't forgotten any other weddings, birthday parties or Christenings. 
I just have a family meal tomorrow evening with my niece before she goes off to University on Saturday. 
I hope she enjoys it as much as I did but doesn't get sent home with tonsillitis and exhaustion after just 3 weeks - as I did!
(My Freshers Week went on and on and on....)
I hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll not see you over the weekend.
Take care and Nos Da!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Now I've caught up it's time for me to say goodnight!
> Thank goodness Friday is here and I'm looking forward to having a very quiet weekend - I hope - if I haven't forgotten any other weddings, birthday parties or Christenings.
> I just have a family meal tomorrow evening with my niece before she goes off to University on Saturday.
> I hope she enjoys it as much as I did but doesn't get sent home with tonsillitis and exhaustion after just 3 weeks - as I did!
> (My Freshers Week went on and on and on....)
> I hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll not see you over the weekend.
> Take care and Nos Da!


Good night Lyn. Sleep well. A happy Friday for you too and a quiet weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful. I love all your critters !



Me to Sabine! They’re my life therapy


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That really is snail mail!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> I'm a Harry Potter fan too!
> I have read all the books and seen the films - they are generally pretty true to the text so worth a watch!



So, Lyn: Which House would you have been in at Hogwarts, and what would your patronus have been?

I think I would have been in Ravenclaw, and my patronus would have been a horse. [emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
> My newest "production"


That's GREAT!!!!! 

You sound like maybe you sing alto? Middle range?

I used to have a very high voice- in my 20s I sang first soprano (the highest) but not anymore! I haven't sung much for almost 40 years, and my voice has definitely gotten lower.
Bee, the way you look when you sing  reminds me how much I used to enjoy singing before I got distracted by boring things like a job!
Maybe I will think about taking lessons again and we can have a duet! 
You are an inspiration!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Adam, Linda and Lena and any other Roommates who are up and about.
> Managed to pop in earlier today. For once I cannot believe that we are already on Thursday. It feels like yesterday was Monday and the day before that and the day before that etc. etc.
> 
> Today there is a little bit of breathing space. So yay.
> 
> How is everybody doing? A few things that I would like to touch base on:
> 
> 1. Nice to have you back Adam, the CDR is just not the same without you.
> 2. @Bambam1989 we haven't heard from you in a while. You okay?
> 3. @DE42 How are you doing. Are you back to being your normal self?
> 4. Sabine, we need a photo or two more of Ma and Mo please. And have you managed to sort out your temp problem yet?
> 5. Kathy how is little Uzi doing? And your Son, no further health problems I hope.
> 6. @Toddrickfl1 It has been a while since you have popped in, I hope you haven't been frozen in those freezers that you work in. Do we need to come and rescue you? If you do, Blink twice.
> 7. Heather, I think we need some more photo's of your critters as well. And I also want to know if the other squirrell survived.
> 8. Mark, has the storm passed you yet? I think they were talking on the news yesterday on our radio about Hurricane Florence. I hope all is okay on your side and that your critters and garden are surviving the bad weather.
> 9. Lyn, I was very happy to read that your neighbours haven't cut anymore plants again so far. I know how you feel after having to get back in the swing of things after a long holiday. I hope that Lola is behaving or at least as much as He does.
> 10. Gillian - How is Oli doing? Is your weather how you like it yet?
> 11. Ed - How is your Mom doing and have you received your bumper thingy that you were looking for the other day yet?
> 12. Yvonne you can be as agrophobic as you like, in the CDR no-one can see you so it is a safe place to be. Much safer than anywhere else..... Just saying!
> 13. Bea - I am getting withdrawal symptoms again. I need a quick fix with some photo's of Jacques and Elsa.
> 14. @Laura1412 - How are you doing?
> 15. Lena - What's the chances of a video of your daughter having her first lesson? Or at least a photo of her pretending to play.
> 16. Linda - how did the yoga go? And Let us know what the doc says about your shoulder. Good Luck
> 
> As it is autumn on your side at the moment (or at least it should be) Those of you who have torts - are you going to be hibernating them? Just curious.
> 
> Anyway chat again sooner or later and Not see you in the CDR.


Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Oh that is so sad, but she did her best.



Awww, that is so cute that she snuck it to school. Sorry the little guy didn’t make it. 

I remember when I was in like 7th (1982) grade I found a baby bird and somehow I found a phone # to some rehab place and they told me to feed him baby cereal and put a heating pad under the box. I tried my best but he didn’t make it. I totally forgot about him until I read this.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!
> View attachment 251439



I’m so sorry you have to go through this!! It’s so hard trying to get the best care for our elder loved ones!!


----------



## Moozillion

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!
> View attachment 251439



Oh, Toddrick! That’s awful!
YES!!! You need to sue for theft, medical neglect. 
So sorry this happened!![emoji53]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> More pets for the CDR...
> 
> I’m waiting on a shipment of “Mystery Snails” to arrive here tomorrow (i hope) from Florida (website: Life With Pets). They (a group of 5 or so) will make a nice addition to our Betta fish aquarium, are interesting to watch, actually mate and lay egg sacks... hopefully some interesting colors. Updates to follow of course.



Are they coming by snail mail? 
Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> Hello guys



Hi!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Gosh, I hope you’ll find time for your birthday! [emoji23]


When exactly is Adam's birthday?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> 15. Are you sure you really want this? [emoji85][emoji23]
> Great catch-up post, as always!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Okay, maybe the photo will do.  We need something for preservation purposes of the auspicious occassion of her first lesson.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful Piano!!!
> 
> The squirrel did not make it. It survived about a week longer than the other. My daughter was so attached that she snuck it to school on the first day because she couldn’t stand to leave it. It passed that afternoon:-(


Oh Shame. At least your daughter tried very hard. And the little squirrell had a little longer to enjoy lots of love.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ancestry, the family history site, puts it on special offer periodically and the price is much reduced.
> 
> It might be worth signing up to the site and not doing anything until you get a price reduction email


Good Idea.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! So I answered about the squirrel and I will take some new critter pics for you hopefully this evening... I have been leaving early and getting home late... my busy season:-(
> 
> Btw, I know it’s already been said by others, but I’m very proud of you for your life changes. I know it’s not easy and I hope you find all the support and encouragement you need from us!


Thank you Heather. All the support and encouragement that I have gotten so far from you all have been a huge help and I appreciate every little bit.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good Mornooning Heather! It’s mid afternoon here and having done some meeting paperwork after yoga, I have just boarded a train for London.
> 
> I am meeting JoesDad for dinner and then we are going to the British Library to hear a talk by Michael Palin (ex Monty Python) and David Schneider called “Reflections on Writing Comedy”
> 
> Should be good
> 
> Decision on shoulder being made tomorrow


So was the talk good? Dinner with hubby especially if it is out is always very good.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> For those of you living with Harry Potter fans.
> 
> Here’s King’s Cross station
> View attachment 251386
> 
> 
> And here is the Station next door - St Pancras - that was used in the films
> View attachment 251389
> 
> View attachment 251390


Will be showing my son when I get home this evening. Thank you Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bad memories of both stations. Plus Russell Square station. I had to disturb people around those areas in 2005 to find a “story” for my job interview with Reuters. Most people didn’t appreciate it.  (I didn’t get the job [emoji17])


So sorry you have those bad memories. I did not know that there was a Russell station. My maiden name was Russell and it is so nice to see it spelt correctly. LOL just some random info for you all about me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Overcast and partly rainy. Mixed rain coming and going, but still calm before Florence hits south of us and moves up toward our area. Calling for about 3-4 inches of rain.
> 
> I did get out kayaking for some brisk paddling this morning Nice and peaceful - many turtles in the water, none basking, a few Blue Herons, but little else. No deer, no eagles.
> 
> View attachment 251412
> 
> *The Calm Before The Storm - Scotts Cove, Laurel, MD*


I would love to have a log cabin somewhere there and be able to enjoy that scene every morning and evening.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes I'm doing well, things are just hectic here(in a good way). We have been trying to get our house ready to sell, there are alot of things that need to get done. Hubby has been getting job offers left and right lately and he just has to decide which one. There are two in Texas and one in Missouri that sound good.
> We hope to be moving in less than 6 months!
> I still haven't updated Clunker's page but I have been popping onto the forum occasionally.
> Hope everyone is well and will try to chat soon.


So Glad that you are all okay. Good Busy is always a good thing. It is when it is a bad busy then we can worry. Good Luck on the decision making and getting the house all ready for the market. I really hope that all goes according to plan and that you get the price that you want. Give CLunker a Hello rub from all of us.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So you would be moving after all? I went to University of Missouri for my master’s. [emoji16]


Masters of?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You know you live in a great city when the front-page headline of the local paper says, “Chestnuts are in bloom again”. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 251419


That is great to see. We never have those kinds of headlines over here at all.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A beautiful childhood ( mine ). I hope yours too.


Yes it was thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Why ?


Because there was not as much pollution around in their time.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> If tomorrow never comes ?
> This songs of Robbie Williams has a special and sad meaning to me.


May I ask why?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. Tomorrow there will be new pics of Ma & Mo. Today there was no time for pics.
> Yes, I have two Hermann torts, a specie that brumates, but I won`t let them. Last winter they had been awake too. It was no problem for them and for me. I like to have my shelled babies around and not in the fridge.


Good To know and looking forward to more pics.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> More pets for the CDR...
> 
> I’m waiting on a shipment of “Mystery Snails” to arrive here tomorrow (i hope) from Florida (website: Life With Pets). They (a group of 5 or so) will make a nice addition to our Betta fish aquarium, are interesting to watch, actually mate and lay egg sacks... hopefully some interesting colors. Updates to follow of course.


Yayy more pics to see. Can't wait for the new editons. Anybody else getting any new critters as well?


----------



## CarolM

Billna64 said:


> Hello guys


Hi There,

How are you doing? Sorry I cannot remember if you gave us your name? I am Carol and I live in Cape Town South Africa.

So How is life? Hopefully because you are a firefighter your life has been pretty boring so far.


----------



## CarolM

Billna64 said:


> Well I kinda got a day off and everything is going fine, just got some pythons ordered. [emoji16]Is it a sin to have Tortoises and snakes?


Nope it is not. TOM has snakes, tortoises, dogs, spiders etc etc.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Are they actually the same person then? [emoji848]Hmmmm....


Hmmmm, now you have started something. I am now wondering the same thing!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The last snails we had in our aquarium got eaten by our clown loaches [emoji23]


You should have told them to stop clowning around!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Are they actually the same person then? [emoji848]Hmmmm....



What a great conspiracy theory! @Yvonne G @Tidgy’s Dad, we need some proof to the contrary! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
> My newest "production"



Will watch this later. Saving it for dessert


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> 
> These are all pics I’ve taken this hour.. I think I’ve got everyone)



Wonderful! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful piano!
> I think my piano must be about 70 years old and I love it.
> I agree about the tuning - if you leave it long enough the neighbours will probably send someone around!!



Do you think they might volunteer to pay for the tuning? Play, daughter, play louder! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
> My newest "production"



Now that IS one of my favourites. We listen to a lot of soul - especially Sam Cooke


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful building!
> Our modern stations are not a patch on the old ones.
> This is Newport........ugly!



No aliens would invade here. Looks too dangerous from space! [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That really is snail mail!!



SNAP! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> @CarolM
> I'm doing ok. Starting to have some seasonal depression issues starting. But I'm trying to combat it.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



Nice to not see you Dan


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!
> View attachment 251439



What a mess! I am so sorry to hear things got so bad Todd 

Love the pic of Murphy


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> When exactly is Adam's birthday?



September 20th- 24th or thereabouts!

He celebrates for 3 days including the 22nd which is his actual birthday, but exactly which 3 I cannot remember


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just in on my Twitter feed...”Cape Town and Beyond”
> 
> https://medium.com/airbnbmag/above-cape-town-and-beyond-bfe348499658


Some stunning pics in that and I love the way the author wrote that.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So was the talk good? Dinner with hubby especially if it is out is always very good.



It was very good. Michael Palin and David Schneider are very funny and it was sort of a conversation between them about writing comedy. They finished taking questions from the floor.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am just off for a swim. Not see you later


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
> My newest "production"


Absolutely beautiful as always. I love your singing and you should never stop.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and the original
> Sam Cook "Cupid"


Yours was an excellent rendition of this one. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> 
> These are all pics I’ve taken this hour.. I think I’ve got everyone)


I love this picture. And you sure do have a lot of critters. They are all gorgeous by the way.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful building!
> Our modern stations are not a patch on the old ones.
> This is Newport........ugly!


Oh I don't know, If all the other building looked like that around it, it would look quite beautiful. It is a very futuristic station.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> @CarolM
> I'm doing ok. Starting to have some seasonal depression issues starting. But I'm trying to combat it.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Glad that you are doing okay. Not good on the depression though. Just remember we are here for you if you need to chat.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!
> View attachment 251439


Murphy's taking a poop face looks very serious.
I am so sorry that that has all happened to your father. I hate it when people take advantage of those in trouble. What that place did is unacceptable and I hope that they get the book thrown at them and that they are made to pay. Although all of that does not help your father at all right now. I am sending good vibes your way and I hope that he can recover quickly. Thinking of you !!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do you think they might volunteer to pay for the tuning? Play, daughter, play louder! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> September 20th- 24th or thereabouts!
> 
> He celebrates for 3 days including the 22nd which is his actual birthday, but exactly which 3 I cannot remember


Nice to know. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was very good. Michael Palin and David Schneider are very funny and it was sort of a conversation between them about writing comedy. They finished taking questions from the floor.


You are definitly one of those people who will have gone to the grave having lived life to the fullest. I love reading about your adventures.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone,

I did not manage to come back here yesterday. And it has taken a good hour and a half to catch up. LOVE IT.

It is always good when we get a little bit busy. I hope everyone has an awesome Friday. And I that those of you who are struggeling get some relief and that things go much better for you all.

Not see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s done! My operation is cancelled. [emoji322][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

I have to go back if things deteriorate, but otherwise it is up to me to keep up with the exercise and swimming to keep my shoulder moving. 

I am not free of pain, but I am not in agony either and the range of movement has improved to the point where getting dressed isn’t anything like the problem it was. At one stage I couldn’t do up my bra and I had to wear cardigans because I couldn’t put a jumper on over my head.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Now we can't see them for the light pollution in our towns and cities!
> (...........as well as the clouds!)


No light pollution where I am living. I can see a million stars at night when it is not cloudy.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It’s done! My operation is cancelled. [emoji322][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I have to go back if things deteriorate, but otherwise it is up to me to keep up with the exercise and swimming to keep my shoulder moving.
> 
> I am not free of pain, but I am not in agony either and the range of movement has improved to the point where getting dressed isn’t anything like the problem it was. At one stage I couldn’t do up my bra and I had to wear cardigans because I couldn’t put a jumper on over my head.


Good news. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! I feel happy for you !
Swimming is fine for the whole body.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Me to Sabine! They’re my life therapy


I can understand you. It is the same with me. My pets are better than any psychiatrist or physiotherapist for me


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> That's GREAT!!!!!
> 
> You sound like maybe you sing alto? Middle range?
> 
> I used to have a very high voice- in my 20s I sang first soprano (the highest) but not anymore! I haven't sung much for almost 40 years, and my voice has definitely gotten lower.
> Bee, the way you look when you sing  reminds me how much I used to enjoy singing before I got distracted by boring things like a job!
> Maybe I will think about taking lessons again and we can have a duet!
> You are an inspiration!


Oh Bea, thank you soooooo much. You are right, I have a more alto voice than a high voice. And yes, I love to sing and singing brings me much fun and joy everytime. I am sure that I will never stop to sing. 
I never took any lessons and I cannot read a single note. I think I have a natural sense for tunes and melodies.
It would be great singing a duett with you !


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!
> View attachment 251439


Oh Todd, that sounds all horrible with your dad. I am sorry for you. Your daddy can`t never live alone again from what you are telling. Hopefully you can find a good rest home for him, where they not only take his money and let him alone. It is really a shame what they have done with him. That you have to take a lawyer to fight for his and your rights is the biggest shame of all. I wish you good luck and thank you for the update. I hope in the end all goes well for you and your dad and you have time to come back more often to the CDR.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> When exactly is Adam's birthday?


The 22. of September.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Because there was not as much pollution around in their time.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! Now I got it. 
RIGHT !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> May I ask why?


The song was new and often played in radio at the same time when I`ve got a very old cat in my care. It was not one of my cats but I cared for this old neglected tomcat for 4 months at the end of his life.
He was suffering kidney failure that got worse from day to day. Every evening I left him in his room alone I feared that he will be dead in the morning so that: If tomorrow never comes .... ( for him )
You understand ?
He died, but peacefully and naturally. I think he knows that he was very much loved at the end of his life.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Will watch this later. Saving it for dessert


What will be your main menu ????


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Now that IS one of my favourites. We listen to a lot of soul - especially Sam Cooke


Wow ! I am really glad that ( without knowing ) I choose a song/singer you like. I like Sam Cooke too and a lot of other singers from the past.
I hope you like my way to sing the song.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Absolutely beautiful as always. I love your singing and you should never stop.


Thank you very much Carol. I promise that I will never stop as long as I have my voice.


----------



## JoesMum

I just bumped into the Dad of a former friend of my son's. The boys used to play in the same football team until they were about 9.

The Dad has had a really rough time. He got sick after eating reheated rice from a Chinese takeaway meal and this led to a muscle wasting problem. The muscle wastage led to a heart attack and also has left him with one arm that is partially paralysed. It is so shocking; this guy was a fitness fanatic and spent loads of time at the gym. I had heard that reheating rice was likely to make you sick, but had no idea it could get this bad. 

So... DON'T REHEAT RICE! EVER!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

[I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare!

Good luck Todd! I will be praying for you and father. I’ve been there before and the mental stress is exhausting. Hope you can find a couple minutes in the day just for you!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I just bumped into the Dad of a former friend of my son's. The boys used to play in the same football team until they were about 9.
> 
> The Dad has had a really rough time. He got sick after eating reheated rice from a Chinese takeaway meal and this led to a muscle wasting problem. The muscle wastage led to a heart attack and also has left him with one arm that is partially paralysed. It is so shocking; this guy was a fitness fanatic and spent loads of time at the gym. I had heard that reheating rice was likely to make you sick, but had no idea it could get this bad.
> 
> So... DON'T REHEAT RICE! EVER!!!!


What a sad and strange story ! I often eat reheated rice but not from a Chinese takeaway.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am just off for a swim. Not see you later



Good morning Linda! Swimming is one of my favorite exercises. We have an inground pool and just had to replace the pump on it.. getting a little cool for my tastes now though .. Enjoy your day.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I love this picture. And you sure do have a lot of critters. They are all gorgeous by the way.



Thank you Carol... they are all very spoiled for sure


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It’s done! My operation is cancelled. [emoji322][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I have to go back if things deteriorate, but otherwise it is up to me to keep up with the exercise and swimming to keep my shoulder moving.
> 
> I am not free of pain, but I am not in agony either and the range of movement has improved to the point where getting dressed isn’t anything like the problem it was. At one stage I couldn’t do up my bra and I had to wear cardigans because I couldn’t put a jumper on over my head.



I’m so happy and I know that’s a huge weight off your mind! You can do it!


----------



## EllieMay

So... DON'T REHEAT RICE! EVER!!!![/QUOTE]

That’s crazy!!! Thank you for telling me!!! I will never do that again[emoji21]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Are they coming by snail mail?
> Looking forward to the pics!



Yes...on their last leg now. Reportedly in Washington DC enroute our shell of a house.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Carol. I promise that I will never stop as long as I have my voice.



Sounds like a nasty case of food poisoning. Coincidentally, I just watched this yesterday -


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> So... DON'T REHEAT RICE! EVER!!!!



That’s crazy!!! Thank you for telling me!!! I will never do that again[emoji21][/QUOTE]

Apparently cooked rice is the perfect breeding ground for Salmonella and other nasties. I had read that you shouldn’t reheat. After seeing a survivor of probably the most extreme reaction, I definitely won’t be reheating it again!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds like a nasty case of food poisoning. Coincidentally, I just watched this yesterday -



Hmmm ...
Celery, mushrooms, carrot, chicken...

I use turkey and chicken mince which I make into a pasta sauce or curry in bulk and freeze with the above ingredients in the sauce. I ain’t died yet. 

I think the problem is probably people not chilling food rapidly after cooking it and not reheating food to a high enough temperature. 

Reheating rice to a high enough temperature to kill nasties is harder... and a takeaway is probably sitting around for too long before being put in the fridge.


----------



## JoesMum

I got my new passport  I am impressed with how quickly it was processed!

I have scanned it, uploaded the scan to Dropbox and written my own mobile phone number on the Emergency Contacts page already!


----------



## JoesMum

Today’s wildlife photos from ecologist Daughter at work are of Great Crested Newts. 

These are pond amphibians and, as they are endangered in the UK, you must have a license to handle or disturb them.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds like a nasty case of food poisoning. Coincidentally, I just watched this yesterday -


From this video I must have been dead or my health would be severly damaged but I am not. These are old and outdated informations to my opinion.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm ...
> Celery, mushrooms, carrot, chicken...
> 
> I use turkey and chicken mince which I make into a pasta sauce or curry in bulk and freeze with the above ingredients in the sauce. I ain’t died yet.
> 
> I think the problem is probably people not chilling food rapidly after cooking it and not reheating food to a high enough temperature.
> 
> Reheating rice to a high enough temperature to kill nasties is harder... and a takeaway is probably sitting around for too long before being put in the fridge.




I agree...moist conditions - food not chilled or heated properly (or handled) - all good breeding grounds.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
> My newest "production"



Yes!!! Was able to listen now. Beautiful! Thank you, Bee! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> @CarolM
> I'm doing ok. Starting to have some seasonal depression issues starting. But I'm trying to combat it.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



We’re always happy to hear from you, Dan! 
Daylight is getting more scarce here too, but it’s October and November that are pretty hard. Thankfully everyone starts decorating for Christmas early to survive the dark season.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!
> View attachment 251439



Oh Todd, so sorry to hear about that experience. Why does every crook out there think they can take advantage of the elderly and not get caught?  So sorry you have to go through this on top of worrying about your dad’s health. [emoji173]️
Murphy is beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> When exactly is Adam's birthday?



The exact date is immaterial. We’re in for days of celebration. (If @Tidgy’s Dad doesn’t mind sticking around...)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay, maybe the photo will do.  We need something for preservation purposes of the auspicious occassion of her first lesson.



A wise decision! [emoji85] I didn’t take photos during her lesson in the music school, but here’s some goofing around with the piano at home:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Heather. All the support and encouragement that I have gotten so far from you all have been a huge help and I appreciate every little bit.
> 
> Thank you all so much.



You’re a superhero! [emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So sorry you have those bad memories. I did not know that there was a Russell station. My maiden name was Russell and it is so nice to see it spelt correctly. LOL just some random info for you all about me.



Might prove useful around your birthday for the trivia birthday games. I should make a note of it! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Masters of?



The Universe! [emoji23][emoji23]
(Aka journalism...)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is great to see. We never have those kinds of headlines over here at all.



 I can imagine. Boring life is the best, but you can appreciate it only if you’ve seen a different kind of life.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> May I ask why?



I was afraid to ask! @Bee62


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You should have told them to stop clowning around!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> September 20th- 24th or thereabouts!
> 
> He celebrates for 3 days including the 22nd which is his actual birthday, but exactly which 3 I cannot remember



SNAP’ish! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am just off for a swim. Not see you later



You also swim?? [emoji54]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s done! My operation is cancelled. [emoji322][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I have to go back if things deteriorate, but otherwise it is up to me to keep up with the exercise and swimming to keep my shoulder moving.
> 
> I am not free of pain, but I am not in agony either and the range of movement has improved to the point where getting dressed isn’t anything like the problem it was. At one stage I couldn’t do up my bra and I had to wear cardigans because I couldn’t put a jumper on over my head.



Brilliant news!!!!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 
Congratulations, Linda! Ouch, I can try to un-cross my fingers now....[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No light pollution where I am living. I can see a million stars at night when it is not cloudy.



Stars, cats, Aldabras... You’re making me jealous! I must send you an evil eye bead in case I — or someone else — inadvertently give(s) you evil eye! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I can understand you. It is the same with me. My pets are better than any psychiatrist or physiotherapist for me



Get your cats to walk over you for the purrfect massage! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You also swim?? [emoji54]


I was swimming daily on holiday and it really helped my shoulder to my surprise, so I have been trying to go 2 or 3 times a week since we got back. I can't do much yet as it does hurt quite a bit, but I potter along and complete 6x 25 meter lengths of breast stroke which forces me to move the joint. It is getting easier, but I am not going to step it up too much. 

I used to go to the gym,but haven't been since my back completely went in the spring... I might as well use the pool on my gym membership as I am not brave enough to back in the gym yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The song was new and often played in radio at the same time when I`ve got a very old cat in my care. It was not one of my cats but I cared for this old neglected tomcat for 4 months at the end of his life.
> He was suffering kidney failure that got worse from day to day. Every evening I left him in his room alone I feared that he will be dead in the morning so that: If tomorrow never comes .... ( for him )
> You understand ?
> He died, but peacefully and naturally. I think he knows that he was very much loved at the end of his life.



[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> What will be your main menu ????



Leftover pizza...  Husband is away, so I’m cooking sporadically


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I just bumped into the Dad of a former friend of my son's. The boys used to play in the same football team until they were about 9.
> 
> The Dad has had a really rough time. He got sick after eating reheated rice from a Chinese takeaway meal and this led to a muscle wasting problem. The muscle wastage led to a heart attack and also has left him with one arm that is partially paralysed. It is so shocking; this guy was a fitness fanatic and spent loads of time at the gym. I had heard that reheating rice was likely to make you sick, but had no idea it could get this bad.
> 
> So... DON'T REHEAT RICE! EVER!!!!



Goodness... [emoji33] What a crazy, sad way to get so sick...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...on their last leg now. Reportedly in Washington DC enroute our shell of a house.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That’s crazy!!! Thank you for telling me!!! I will never do that again[emoji21]



Apparently cooked rice is the perfect breeding ground for Salmonella and other nasties. I had read that you shouldn’t reheat. After seeing a survivor of probably the most extreme reaction, I definitely won’t be reheating it again![/QUOTE]

I also heard about not reheating rice, but I had no idea it could be this bad


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 251475
> 
> 
> I got my new passport  I am impressed with how quickly it was processed!
> 
> I have scanned it, uploaded the scan to Dropbox and written my own mobile phone number on the Emergency Contacts page already!



Second good news of the day for you!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I just bumped into the Dad of a former friend of my son's. The boys used to play in the same football team until they were about 9.
> 
> The Dad has had a really rough time. He got sick after eating reheated rice from a Chinese takeaway meal and this led to a muscle wasting problem. The muscle wastage led to a heart attack and also has left him with one arm that is partially paralysed. It is so shocking; this guy was a fitness fanatic and spent loads of time at the gym. I had heard that reheating rice was likely to make you sick, but had no idea it could get this bad.
> 
> So... DON'T REHEAT RICE! EVER!!!!



That is crazy!!! I have never heard of this!!! I will never reheat left over rice again!!! Yikes!! Poor guy.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I was swimming daily on holiday and it really helped my shoulder to my surprise, so I have been trying to go 2 or 3 times a week since we got back. I can't do much yet as it does hurt quite a bit, but I potter along and complete 6x 25 meter lengths of breast stroke which forces me to move the joint. It is getting easier, but I am not going to step it up too much.
> 
> I used to go to the gym,but haven't been since my back completely went in the spring... I might as well use the pool on my gym membership as I am not brave enough to back in the gym yet.



Swimming is brilliant. So glad you’re able to do it!


----------



## Yvonne G

well, I for one, will continue to eat my leftover Chinese food. Been doing it for many, many years - one of life's little pleasures. Some old bacteria isn't going to scare me! (From my friend Google):



*· The NHS says that leftover rice can be bad for you.

· Uncooked rice can contain spores that can survive when the rice is cooked.

·  If the rice stands at room temperature for too long, those spores turn into bacteria.

· That in turn can cause food poisoning.

· Store your rice as quickly as possible once you're done eating it.

Although reheating a Chinese takeout when you've got a hangover is one of life's great pleasures, leftover rice can actually be scarily bad for you, the NHS says.

Because if you didn't already know, you can get a pretty grim case of food poisoning from eating reheated rice; it's not the reheating that causes the problem, but instead the way the rice has been stored after being cooked the first time.

So uncooked rice often contains spores (cells capable of reproducing quickly) of Bacillus cereus — a bacteria strand that can cause food poisoning — that can survive when rice is cooked.

And if the rice is left standing at room temperature after it's been boiled, the spores can grow into bacteria, which will ultimately multiply and may produce toxins that cause vomiting or diarrhea.

The longer cooked rice is left at room temperature, the more likely it is that the bacteria will make the rice unsafe to eat — meaning it's vital that you store your rice at the right way quickly if you're hoping to reheat it later.

So, how do you increase the chances of avoiding food poisoning all together? First off, serve rice as soon as it's been cooked, and cool any leftovers as quickly as possible. The NHS recommends within an hour, ideally. You can then keep the rice in the fridge (but for no more than one day) before reheating.

It's worth noting you should also check the rice is 'steaming hot' all the way through when you're reheating it, and never attempt to reheat it more than once.



*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Friday update...

*Florence* - although many miles south.....(350 give or take) - we are now feeling the warm tropical temperatures and increased wind gusts from Hurricane Florence. We won’t really get any of the heavy rain until Monday....but it is very overcast, gray and miserable looking.

*Mystery Snails* - per US Parcel Service “tracker” - the package is here and out for delivery.


----------



## Momof4

I can’t wait for dinner!!
It’s going to be a meat, cheese & wine night with a side of spaghetti and a baguette. [emoji485][emoji893]
Happy Friday!
Ran my errands and now watching the weather news on Hurricane Florence.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait for dinner!!
> It’s going to be a meat, cheese & wine night with a side of spaghetti and a baguette. [emoji485][emoji893]
> Happy Friday!
> Ran my errands and now watching the weather news on Hurricane Florence.
> View attachment 251502



Wonderful...and the wine?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Friday update...
> 
> *Florence* - although many miles south.....(350 give or take) - we are now feeling the warm tropical temperatures and increased wind gusts from Hurricane Florence. We won’t really get any of the heavy rain until Monday....but it is very overcast, gray and miserable looking.
> 
> *Mystery Snails* - per US Parcel Service “tracker” - the package is here and out for delivery.




Ok.....they’re here....

First - the shipping package....




Second - the unveiling



Third - in the holding tank


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....they’re here....
> 
> First - the shipping package....
> View attachment 251503
> 
> 
> 
> Second - the unveiling
> View attachment 251504
> 
> 
> Third - in the holding tank
> 
> View attachment 251505



I love the little snail in my Betta tank! He’s pretty fast too! 

Good luck with yours!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I love the little snail in my Betta tank! He’s pretty fast too!
> 
> Good luck with yours!!



Thanks...they are already moving about and eating the blanched piece of yellow squash and spinach that i had ready.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yes!!! Was able to listen now. Beautiful! Thank you, Bee! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


 My pleasure !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A wise decision! [emoji85] I didn’t take photos during her lesson in the music school, but here’s some goofing around with the piano at home:
> View attachment 251479


So sweet ! I hope she has fun learning piano playing.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I was afraid to ask! @Bee62


Never be afraid to ask. I would not have mentioned when I don`t want to speak about.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Stars, cats, Aldabras... You’re making me jealous! I must send you an evil eye bead in case I — or someone else — inadvertently give(s) you evil eye! [emoji6]
> View attachment 251480


Beautiful ! 
I can`t see evil eyes. I only see beautiful colors.
Maybe Mo & Ma make that these days I see everything through pink glasses ????


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Get your cats to walk over you for the purrfect massage! [emoji173]️


Good idea !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I was swimming daily on holiday and it really helped my shoulder to my surprise, so I have been trying to go 2 or 3 times a week since we got back. I can't do much yet as it does hurt quite a bit, but I potter along and complete 6x 25 meter lengths of breast stroke which forces me to move the joint. It is getting easier, but I am not going to step it up too much.
> 
> I used to go to the gym,but haven't been since my back completely went in the spring... I might as well use the pool on my gym membership as I am not brave enough to back in the gym yet.


Ahhh, that`s why you and hubby got a house with swimming pool in France !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Leftover pizza...  Husband is away, so I’m cooking sporadically


That`s what all wifes do when husbands are away.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Friday update...
> 
> *Florence* - although many miles south.....(350 give or take) - we are now feeling the warm tropical temperatures and increased wind gusts from Hurricane Florence. We won’t really get any of the heavy rain until Monday....but it is very overcast, gray and miserable looking.
> 
> *Mystery Snails* - per US Parcel Service “tracker” - the package is here and out for delivery.


Send Florence back to "sender" but not the snails.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....they’re here....
> 
> First - the shipping package....
> View attachment 251503
> 
> 
> 
> Second - the unveiling
> View attachment 251504
> 
> 
> Third - in the holding tank
> 
> View attachment 251505


The snails are looking pretty. Like made of glas.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> The snails are looking pretty. Like made of glas.



Yes, not bad. The good thing is that they all survived the trip from Florida to Maryland and are now in their permanent tank moving about. No “dead on arrival” issues.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, not bad. The good thing is that they all survived the trip from Florida to Maryland and are now in their permanent tank moving about. No “dead on arrival” issues.


That is great ! Pics ?????


----------



## Bee62

I`ve found a cute video on Youtube that I want to share with you:


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> That`s what all wifes do when husbands are away.


No! I'm a domestic goddess and cook amazing recipes in the absence of my husband.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm telling lies. I do it too


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> No! I'm a domestic goddess and cook amazing recipes in the absence of my husband.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I'm telling lies. I do it too


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks...they are already moving about and eating the blanched piece of yellow squash and spinach that i had ready.



I had no idea they ate that! I wonder if my African snail does. I’ll research it.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds like a nasty case of food poisoning. Coincidentally, I just watched this yesterday -



I must have an iron stomach!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I had no idea they ate that! I wonder if my African snail does. I’ll research it.



I’m sure they would...Here’s a quick pix of our Corydoras testing it...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....they’re here....
> 
> First - the shipping package....
> View attachment 251503
> 
> 
> 
> Second - the unveiling
> View attachment 251504
> 
> 
> Third - in the holding tank
> 
> View attachment 251505



That was surprisingly quick! Wonderful!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 251507



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Skip the cleaning. Enjoy your dinner! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Goooood mooooornoooooooooooning C D R!

It’s lovely and sunny here in Kent so I shall be supervising JoesDad in the garden today. 

I tell him what to do and he can dig it up or plant it  It’s just as well his back is stronger than mine


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bla....

Another overcast, very humid, quite windy start to Saturday. Hurricane Florence’s northesat quadrant continues to impact or weather.

One last pix of the new Mystery Snails, enjoying breakfast this morning.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Skip the cleaning. Enjoy your dinner! [emoji173]️



Lmao!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Look what is sailing into Annapolis today!



*THE WORLD’S LARGEST VIKING SHIP, THE NORWEGIAN DRAKEN HARALD HÅRFAGRE*


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Goooood mooooornoooooooooooning C D R!
> 
> It’s lovely and sunny here in Kent so I shall be supervising JoesDad in the garden today.
> 
> I tell him what to do and he can dig it up or plant it  It’s just as well his back is stronger than mine



Sounds like a great plan to me)


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!! Sun is barely up here and I’m off to take big kids to Greenhand day at the city farm.. my daughter is an FFA Officer so she will help host and my nephew is a participating member Now. Then back home for a day with my critters and off to a wedding shower this evening... blahhhh


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Look what is sailing into Annapolis today!
> 
> View attachment 251566
> 
> *THE WORLD’S LARGEST VIKING SHIP, THE NORWEGIAN DRAKEN HARALD HÅRFAGRE*



Ooh! I would be off to see that


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Ooh! I would be off to see that



Thats the plan....loading up the kayak now..


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Goooood mooooornoooooooooooning C D R!
> 
> It’s lovely and sunny here in Kent so I shall be supervising JoesDad in the garden today.
> 
> I tell him what to do and he can dig it up or plant it  It’s just as well his back is stronger than mine


Enjoy the warm weather and the garden. A happy Saturday for you.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Bla....
> 
> Another overcast, very humid, quite windy start to Saturday. Hurricane Florence’s northesat quadrant continues to impact or weather.
> 
> One last pix of the new Mystery Snails, enjoying breakfast this morning.
> 
> View attachment 251565


They are beautiful. They will grow big, am I right ?


----------



## Bee62

A happy Saturday to all my roommates.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Look what is sailing into Annapolis today!
> 
> View attachment 251566
> 
> *THE WORLD’S LARGEST VIKING SHIP, THE NORWEGIAN DRAKEN HARALD HÅRFAGRE*


Looks fantastic. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draken_Harald_Hårfagre


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Look what is sailing into Annapolis today!
> 
> View attachment 251566
> 
> *THE WORLD’S LARGEST VIKING SHIP, THE NORWEGIAN DRAKEN HARALD HÅRFAGRE*



They did it again! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick update...

Loaded up the kayak, quick drive to a small boat launch near Annapolis town center, unloaded and paddled about a mile over to where the Viking ship had just docked, with deck mates still mopping up and making tidy.

Here’s one quick pik:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> They are beautiful. They will grow big, am I right ?



Theoretically, yes. Reportedly the females can get about the size of golf balls or so, with the males a tad smaller. We’ll see. They eat well, thats for sure.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update...
> 
> Loaded up the kayak, quick drive to a small boat launch near Annapolis town center, unloaded and paddled about a mile over to where the Viking ship had just docked, with deck mates still mopping up and making tidy.
> 
> Here’s one quick pik:
> 
> View attachment 251593




Just a few more:






and, a pretty nice shot from the launch point looking back over Annapolis and the US Naval Academy


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Theoretically, yes. Reportedly the females can get about the size of golf balls or so, with the males a tad smaller. We’ll see. They eat well, thats for sure.


I thought snails were hermaphroditic?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I thought snails were hermaphroditic?



From the reading I've done, this type supposedly have true males and females. The females can hold semen for a long time and produce many egg sacks over a period of time.

*Mystery snails*, unlike many other species of *snails*, *do* not *reproduce asexually*. They are not hermaphroditic, requiring both female and male *snails* for *breeding* purposes. /The Internet/


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> So you would be moving after all? I went to University of Missouri for my master’s. [emoji16]


Missouri seems like a nice place but to get anything larger than 5acres that we can afford, hubby will probably have to drive almost an hour to work (St. Louis).


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Wishing y’all lots of luck! Great things in Texas [emoji6]


We actually still own our old house in Texas. One of the job offers was within easy driving distance. That would make it an easier choice for moving but the job pay and benefits aren't as good as the others. We would eventually move farther out of town if we choose that one.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a few more:
> View attachment 251613
> View attachment 251614
> View attachment 251615
> View attachment 251616
> 
> 
> and, a pretty nice shot from the launch point looking back over Annapolis and the US Naval Academy
> 
> View attachment 251617



A beautiful longship! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Missouri seems like a nice place but to get anything larger than 5acres that we can afford, hubby will probably have to drive almost an hour to work (St. Louis).





Bambam1989 said:


> We actually still own our old house in Texas. One of the job offers was within easy driving distance. That would make it an easier choice for moving but the job pay and benefits aren't as good as the others. We would eventually move farther out of town if we choose that one.



Choices, choices... Good luck, Bambam and hubby!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! A quick check-in before I get started with my day. Daughter’s classmates held the flea market yesterday. The weather wasn’t terrible (only a short rain, despite the forecast). Sabine, thank you, you can let go of your bad weather now [emoji16] 
We’ll be going to the Open-air Museum today. I’ll see if I can get some nice pictures to share with you.


----------



## Kristoff

Harking back to the topic of ancestry, mine covers pretty much the entire Europe, with a nod to Genghis Khan and native peoples of Siberia many generations back. Predominantly Eastern European, so no surprises there. Romanian and Finnish was puzzling though. [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Sunday! Having coffee while the rest of the house sleeps.. 5 yr old birthday party to attend today... hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A quick check-in before I get started with my day. Daughter’s classmates held the flea market yesterday. The weather wasn’t terrible (only a short rain, despite the forecast). Sabine, thank you, you can let go of your bad weather now [emoji16]
> We’ll be going to the Open-air Museum today. I’ll see if I can get some nice pictures to share with you.


Okay, I let the rainy weather go.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Sunday! Having coffee while the rest of the house sleeps.. 5 yr old birthday party to attend today... hope everyone has a wonderful day.



[emoji33] Good luck, Heather! The only thing worse would be hosting that party [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Okay, I let the rainy weather go.



Yep. It rained on my head as we were waiting for a horse cart ride, thank you very much!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33] Good luck, Heather! The only thing worse would be hosting that party [emoji23]



How right you are!! It’s a water slide party too. We are fashionably late of course

Thanks for the well wishes.!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yep. It rained on my head as we were waiting for a horse cart ride, thank you very much!


My pleasure !


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening roomies! Survived the b-day party... made it home, finished chores, now taking some peace time in my tortoise garden...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s done! My operation is cancelled. [emoji322][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I have to go back if things deteriorate, but otherwise it is up to me to keep up with the exercise and swimming to keep my shoulder moving.
> 
> I am not free of pain, but I am not in agony either and the range of movement has improved to the point where getting dressed isn’t anything like the problem it was. At one stage I couldn’t do up my bra and I had to wear cardigans because I couldn’t put a jumper on over my head.


That is awesome news. Well done on sticking to the plan and achieving it. Very proud of you.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 251755


Wow!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The song was new and often played in radio at the same time when I`ve got a very old cat in my care. It was not one of my cats but I cared for this old neglected tomcat for 4 months at the end of his life.
> He was suffering kidney failure that got worse from day to day. Every evening I left him in his room alone I feared that he will be dead in the morning so that: If tomorrow never comes .... ( for him )
> You understand ?
> He died, but peacefully and naturally. I think he knows that he was very much loved at the end of his life.


Yes I understand. And I am sure he is waiting for you on the other side of the rainbow along with all your other beloved pets.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just bumped into the Dad of a former friend of my son's. The boys used to play in the same football team until they were about 9.
> 
> The Dad has had a really rough time. He got sick after eating reheated rice from a Chinese takeaway meal and this led to a muscle wasting problem. The muscle wastage led to a heart attack and also has left him with one arm that is partially paralysed. It is so shocking; this guy was a fitness fanatic and spent loads of time at the gym. I had heard that reheating rice was likely to make you sick, but had no idea it could get this bad.
> 
> So... DON'T REHEAT RICE! EVER!!!!


That is really scary.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning we had a weekend that was quiet (in that we had no plans), but busy.

Saturday was spent gardening (JoesDad is a bit stiff from the digging I had him do) and yesterday we went out to do some birdwatching at a local reservoir and bought some Golden Barbs for our tropical aquarium on the way home.

I hope you all had a good weekend.

Today, I must wade through paperwork as my school governor meeting season begins tomorrow. If I am back here too soon, tell me off because I am 
procrastinating [emoji23] Not see you once I have finished!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A wise decision! [emoji85] I didn’t take photos during her lesson in the music school, but here’s some goofing around with the piano at home:
> View attachment 251479


Hmm I see a concert pianist in the making.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re a superhero! [emoji6][emoji173]️


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Might prove useful around your birthday for the trivia birthday games. I should make a note of it! [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The Universe! [emoji23][emoji23]
> (Aka journalism...)


Girl Power. Way to go. I love girl power.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Get your cats to walk over you for the purrfect massage! [emoji173]️


Nope that is for when you need a cat scan.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....they’re here....
> 
> First - the shipping package....
> View attachment 251503
> 
> 
> 
> Second - the unveiling
> View attachment 251504
> 
> 
> Third - in the holding tank
> 
> View attachment 251505


They are actually very pretty.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....they’re here....
> 
> First - the shipping package....
> View attachment 251503
> 
> 
> 
> Second - the unveiling
> View attachment 251504
> 
> 
> Third - in the holding tank
> 
> View attachment 251505


Oops forgot to say Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 251507


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`s what all wifes do when husbands are away.


Very very true


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a few more:
> View attachment 251613
> View attachment 251614
> View attachment 251615
> View attachment 251616
> 
> 
> and, a pretty nice shot from the launch point looking back over Annapolis and the US Naval Academy
> 
> View attachment 251617


Awesome pictures. For a moment I thought it had trees growing on board. Lol. That would have been funny.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep. It rained on my head as we were waiting for a horse cart ride, thank you very much!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 251755


Love the little picket fencing.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. Was busy this weekend as well. Did gardening in prep for summer on saturday. And Sunday was spent cloths shopping for Jarrod. The shops have nothing for boys. Either that or my youngest is extremely fussy. Actually it was a combination of both. Sigh. I do not do well shopping. Anyway. It was a good weekend.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Was busy this weekend as well. Did gardening in prep for summer on saturday. And Sunday was spent cloths shopping for Jarrod. The shops have nothing for boys. Either that or my youngest is extremely fussy. Actually it was a combination of both. Sigh. I do not do well shopping. Anyway. It was a good weekend.


Forgot to post this pic for you guys.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oops forgot to say Congratulations.




Haaaa. Thanks - yes, they are interesting, good looking for snails, move rather fast about the aquarium, and fun to watch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post this pic for you guys.
> View attachment 251788



Wow.... very cool looking. Nice pix too. Looks to be both basking AND stalking prey...on the hunt!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all

Just catching up on postings since I was out most of Sunday - yep, kayaking at one of our new favorite spots. This new access provides access to the Chesapeake Bay north of Annapolis, but also provides easy access to some smaller more protected creeks that enter the Bay. Calm waters, nice houses, lots of wild and birdlife, not much motorboat traffic, etc.

We also paddled by one of my favorite “cute” houses with a nice garden, teak bench, and it’s on the water.





And here’s a nice old tree laying in the water...right at the start of our paddle.




We started out in very cloudy, wet, overcast conditions.....but the SUN did come out, warmed things up and it turned into a very great day on the water.




Have a great day... back to reading up and watching snails and prepping the house and garden for the remnants of Hurricane Florence that arrives a bit later today.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 251755


Your tortoise garden is beautiful. I like the white fence around the enclosures.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yes I understand. And I am sure he is waiting for you on the other side of the rainbow along with all your other beloved pets.


There are waiting a lot of pets for me. A really big group. That tells me how old I am.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post this pic for you guys.
> View attachment 251788


Cute ! He or she is looking into your camera.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Just catching up on postings since I was out most of Sunday - yep, kayaking at one of our new favorite spots. This new access provides access to the Chesapeake Bay north of Annapolis, but also provides easy access to some smaller more protected creeks that enter the Bay. Calm waters, nice houses, lots of wild and birdlife, not much motorboat traffic, etc.
> 
> We also paddled by one of my favorite “cute” houses with a nice garden, teak bench, and it’s on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251789
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a nice old tree laying in the water...right at the start of our paddle.
> 
> View attachment 251790
> 
> 
> We started out in very cloudy, wet, overcast conditions.....but the SUN did come out, warmed things up and it turned into a very great day on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251791
> 
> 
> Have a great day... back to reading up and watching snails and prepping the house and garden for the remnants of Hurricane Florence that arrives a bit later today.


Hi Mark. Florence will reach you today ? Good luck and stay safe. Hopefully Florence is not so bad.


----------



## JSWallace

Hi All, I know I don't post on here a lot but I do read everything so I know what's going on with you all!! I think you all know that last week I had the pleasure of meeting Adam and his wonderful wife. I was in Fes as part of a tour of Morocco so was able to meet up with him. He really is an amazing person and we had such a good, fun evening. I feel very lucky to have been able to meet up with him and am honoured to have him as a friend. If any of you should find yourselves in Fes he is quite easy to track down!! I hope you all have a good Monday!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post this pic for you guys.
> View attachment 251788


Ooh a lizard! Very cool


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Just catching up on postings since I was out most of Sunday - yep, kayaking at one of our new favorite spots. This new access provides access to the Chesapeake Bay north of Annapolis, but also provides easy access to some smaller more protected creeks that enter the Bay. Calm waters, nice houses, lots of wild and birdlife, not much motorboat traffic, etc.
> 
> We also paddled by one of my favorite “cute” houses with a nice garden, teak bench, and it’s on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251789
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a nice old tree laying in the water...right at the start of our paddle.
> 
> View attachment 251790
> 
> 
> We started out in very cloudy, wet, overcast conditions.....but the SUN did come out, warmed things up and it turned into a very great day on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251791
> 
> 
> Have a great day... back to reading up and watching snails and prepping the house and garden for the remnants of Hurricane Florence that arrives a bit later today.


Lovely pics again Mark


----------



## JoesMum

JSWallace said:


> Hi All, I know I don't post on here a lot but I do read everything so I know what's going on with you all!! I think you all know that last week I had the pleasure of meeting Adam and his wonderful wife. I was in Fes as part of a tour of Morocco so was able to meet up with him. He really is an amazing person and we had such a good, fun evening. I feel very lucky to have been able to meet up with him and am honoured to have him as a friend. If any of you should find yourselves in Fes he is quite easy to track down!! I hope you all have a good Monday!


Hi Jane!

Nice to not see you. I hope ypu enjoyed the rest of Morocco (nearly  ) as much as meeting Adam


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I have been a good girl and finished going through the paperwork for tomorrow. Next week's paperwork can wait a while


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hi Mark. Florence will reach you today ? Good luck and stay safe. Hopefully Florence is not so bad.



Yes. The bands of rain that SOAKED North and South Carolina are on the outskirts of Maryland now...should be arriving soon. Just lots of rain for two hours - then mid 80’s and SUNSHINE.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Your tortoise garden is beautiful. I like the white fence around the enclosures.



Thank you Sabine! I just did that last week. I ordered those panels off of eBay pretty cheap. They are meant to push in the ground but I screwed them to the enclosure for stability. It also just looked better


----------



## JSWallace

JoesMum said:


> Hi Jane!
> 
> Nice to not see you. I hope ypu enjoyed the rest of Morocco (nearly  ) as much as meeting Adam


Hi Linda
I absolutely loved Morocco, it's a beautiful, amazing country. I can understand why Adam has chosen to live there.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.



Oh no! That’s awful news  Thoughts, hugs and prayers with you and your family Todd


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Gosh, I hope you’ll find time for your birthday! [emoji23]


'Spect I'll squeeze it in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Adam. I am glad you are back. Wait until your birthday is over with drinking too much .....
> I like my new avatar too. But thanks a lot.
> I am a naughty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as ever !


Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> I am glad too and I hope of a lot of funny games for us to play ! @Tidgy's Dad ??????


Hmmm.
We'll see.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> More pets for the CDR...
> 
> I’m waiting on a shipment of “Mystery Snails” to arrive here tomorrow (i hope) from Florida (website: Life With Pets). They (a group of 5 or so) will make a nice addition to our Betta fish aquarium, are interesting to watch, actually mate and lay egg sacks... hopefully some interesting colors. Updates to follow of course.





Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion * and all that like it my singing:*
> My newest "production"


Lovely!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Adam!


Errrrr.
Thanks, Lyn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> When exactly is Adam's birthday?


Hi, Carol! 
The 22nd, 23rd and 24th of this month. 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What a great conspiracy theory! @Yvonne G @Tidgy’s Dad, we need some proof to the contrary! [emoji23]


Nope, you've finally worked it out. 
Well done, all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Are they actually the same person then? [emoji848]Hmmmm....


Brilliant! 
Well done, Linda!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.



So sorry to read this! I’ve sure got prayers for y’all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> September 20th- 24th or thereabouts!
> 
> He celebrates for 3 days including the 22nd which is his actual birthday, but exactly which 3 I cannot remember


20th to the 24th?
Hmmm, not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> The 22. of September.


Only the beginning....................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Toddrickfl1 
Very sorry to read about the nightmare that your father suffered.
Disgraceful.


----------



## EllieMay

Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NASTY 
Escargot, Calamari, Caviar..... ALL to Rich for my blood


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 251475
> 
> 
> I got my new passport  I am impressed with how quickly it was processed!
> 
> I have scanned it, uploaded the scan to Dropbox and written my own mobile phone number on the Emergency Contacts page already!


How long did it take, Linda?
i'm waiting for my new one at the moment..........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today’s wildlife photos from ecologist Daughter at work are of Great Crested Newts.
> 
> These are pond amphibians and, as they are endangered in the UK, you must have a license to handle or disturb them.
> View attachment 251476
> 
> View attachment 251477


Love 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The exact date is immaterial. We’re in for days of celebration. (If @Tidgy’s Dad doesn’t mind sticking around...)


Hokey cokey, probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> A wise decision! [emoji85] I didn’t take photos during her lesson in the music school, but here’s some goofing around with the piano at home:
> View attachment 251479


Delightful!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! That’s awful news  Thoughts, hugs and prayers with you and your family Todd


Thank you @JoesMum


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait for dinner!!
> It’s going to be a meat, cheese & wine night with a side of spaghetti and a baguette. [emoji485][emoji893]
> Happy Friday!
> Ran my errands and now watching the weather news on Hurricane Florence.
> View attachment 251502


Chhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssse! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, gang.
All of the sudden, some new things to mention.
I've been retired now for almost 2 weeks.
I'm settling into $3 lunches.
$3.18 to be exact.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> So sorry to read this! I’ve sure got prayers for y’all!


Thank you @EllieMay


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
We're ok.
The truck.....Not so much


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Toddrickfl1
> Very sorry to read about the nightmare that your father suffered.
> Disgraceful.


Thank you @Tidgy's Dad We have a lawyer and case filed, not a matter of money but hopefully we can prevent this from happening to someone else. At that facility anyway.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How long did it take, Linda?
> i'm waiting for my new one at the moment..........



I received it 4 days after they received my photos. 

JoesDad’s arrived today - 4 working days after they received his old passport back.

Mine was processed in Durham and JoesDad’s in Belfast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I thought snails were hermaphroditic?


There are lots and lots of families of 'snails'. 
Most, but not all, species of land snail are hermaphroditic, but quite a few groups of freshwater and marine snails have separate sexes. 
Periwinkles spring to mind, but it is also true of Mystery Snails.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much



Oh dear. That looks expensive  

I am glad you are both OK


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
> I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)



Very smart!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> From the reading I've done, this type supposedly have true males and females. The females can hold semen for a long time and produce many egg sacks over a period of time.
> 
> *Mystery snails*, unlike many other species of *snails*, *do* not *reproduce asexually*. They are not hermaphroditic, requiring both female and male *snails* for *breeding* purposes. /The Internet/


Correct.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 251755


Magnificent!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post this pic for you guys.
> View attachment 251788


A skink! 
Beautiful!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi All, I know I don't post on here a lot but I do read everything so I know what's going on with you all!! I think you all know that last week I had the pleasure of meeting Adam and his wonderful wife. I was in Fes as part of a tour of Morocco so was able to meet up with him. He really is an amazing person and we had such a good, fun evening. I feel very lucky to have been able to meet up with him and am honoured to have him as a friend. If any of you should find yourselves in Fes he is quite easy to track down!! I hope you all have a good Monday!


My posts about this are here :
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-5970
and a bit on the next page. 
It was a delight to meet you! 
wifey thinks so too, and Tidgy's sorry she missed out. 
Til the next time..................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


Well wishes and positive thoughts going out to your dad and family from us here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JSWallace said:


> Hi Linda
> I absolutely loved Morocco, it's a beautiful, amazing country. I can understand why Adam has chosen to live there.


Yup.
I find it so hard to convey how great it is here.
Life's good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NASTY
> Escargot, Calamari, Caviar..... ALL to Rich for my blood


Yum! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> All of the sudden, some new things to mention.
> I've been retired now for almost 2 weeks.
> I'm settling into $3 lunches.
> $3.18 to be exact.


Happy retirement, Ed! 
You'll love it when you get used to it. 
And lunch looks , erm, .....moderate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much


On purpose? 
Glad you're both okay, not bothered about the truck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you @Tidgy's Dad We have a lawyer and case filed, not a matter of money but hopefully we can prevent this from happening to someone else. At that facility anyway.


Quite right. 
They must not be allowed to do this to anyone else.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I received it 4 days after they received my photos.
> 
> JoesDad’s arrived today - 4 working days after they received his old passport back.
> 
> Mine was processed in Durham and JoesDad’s in Belfast


That's pretty blinking good, I'd say! 
Hope international is comparably fast, though it'll take a tad longer, of course.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's pretty blinking good, I'd say!
> Hope international is comparably fast, though it'll take a tad longer, of course.


It's the camel mail your end that's most likely to delay it [emoji849]


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much
> 
> View attachment 251816
> View attachment 251817


Why did you do that? Poor truck. He did nothing to deserve that! Shame, shame on you!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
> I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)
> 
> View attachment 251818


What a nice surprise. . . but what about your brother? Doesn't he deserve an un-crashed vehicle too?


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
> I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)
> 
> View attachment 251818



Wow....


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.



Sending good thoughts and prayers your way from Denmark!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.



So sorry Todd. Enjoy your time with him. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> What a nice surprise. . . but what about your brother? Doesn't he deserve an un-crashed vehicle too?


Yes.
And he can buy his own.
He's been driving that old truck for 21 years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Why did you do that? Poor truck. He did nothing to deserve that! Shame, shame on you!


I didn't think it would ever die.
It's never needed any sort of repair.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Today’s wildlife photos from ecologist Daughter at work are of Great Crested Newts.
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy retirement, Ed!
> You'll love it when you get used to it.
> And lunch looks , erm, .....moderate.


No McChicken sandwich in Morocco?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Very smart!


She rarely asks for anything. And let's me get anything I want.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. That looks expensive
> 
> I am glad you are both OK


He bought it new in 1999.
It was his first new vehicle.
I think he'll be o.k. with it.


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> 
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)



Your a good Hubby! Happy anniversary!
And That’s a nice car for the lady!


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


Oh Todd, I am sorry to hear that your father is badly sick. I am praying for him and your whole family.


----------



## katieandiggy

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.



Sorry to hear that. Sending prayers.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much
> 
> View attachment 251816
> View attachment 251817


**** happens !


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
> I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)
> 
> View attachment 251818


Wow, what a pretty, pretty car. I love it too. You are a generous husband.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly just came home.
She's outside walking around the car.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly just came home.
> She's outside walking around the car.


And smiling.....


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly just came home.
> She's outside walking around the car.



You didn’t get “the big reaction” pic???


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> You didn’t get “the big reaction” pic???


Ed cannot take a pic with Kelly hanging on his neck ..... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And smiling.....


I would jump around and crying/smiling together.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It went very well.
We should have a great few days.
Thanks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes, I better pay attention to the weather here today and tomorrow... “Tornado Warnings” are now in effect for the next few hours while former Hurricane Florence passes by. Raining heavily in parts of the region now.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes, I better pay attention to the weather here today and tomorrow... “Tornado Warnings” are now in effect for the next few hours while former Hurricane Florence passes by. Raining heavily in parts of the region now.
> 
> View attachment 251824


Stay safe over there!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Stay safe over there!



Flood Warnings ‘til Tuesday morning as well..


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.... very cool looking. Nice pix too. Looks to be both basking AND stalking prey...on the hunt!


That is actually right in front of our gate entrance and I was waiting for the gate to open when I saw the flowers moving to the left of me quite vigorously. So I got out of my car and went to look. It was quite nice to finally be able to take a pic of something without being too late.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Just catching up on postings since I was out most of Sunday - yep, kayaking at one of our new favorite spots. This new access provides access to the Chesapeake Bay north of Annapolis, but also provides easy access to some smaller more protected creeks that enter the Bay. Calm waters, nice houses, lots of wild and birdlife, not much motorboat traffic, etc.
> 
> We also paddled by one of my favorite “cute” houses with a nice garden, teak bench, and it’s on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251789
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a nice old tree laying in the water...right at the start of our paddle.
> 
> View attachment 251790
> 
> 
> We started out in very cloudy, wet, overcast conditions.....but the SUN did come out, warmed things up and it turned into a very great day on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251791
> 
> 
> Have a great day... back to reading up and watching snails and prepping the house and garden for the remnants of Hurricane Florence that arrives a bit later today.


I don't know but there is just something about black and white photo's that appeals to me. I love your pics as usual. I hope that nothing went wrong and that you are all okay after Hurricane Florence.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> There are waiting a lot of pets for me. A really big group. That tells me how old I am.


Nope that tells you just how loved you will be and what a good person and kind heart you have.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Cute ! He or she is looking into your camera.


S/He was trying to figure out if I was a threat or not. S/He decided I was and quickly left. But it was kind enough to stay long enough for me to take a photo at least.


----------



## CarolM

JSWallace said:


> Hi All, I know I don't post on here a lot but I do read everything so I know what's going on with you all!! I think you all know that last week I had the pleasure of meeting Adam and his wonderful wife. I was in Fes as part of a tour of Morocco so was able to meet up with him. He really is an amazing person and we had such a good, fun evening. I feel very lucky to have been able to meet up with him and am honoured to have him as a friend. If any of you should find yourselves in Fes he is quite easy to track down!! I hope you all have a good Monday!


We always appreciate all and any pop in's. We love catching up in the CDR. In fact our Dark Lord is the leader of catching up.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been a good girl and finished going through the paperwork for tomorrow. Next week's paperwork can wait a while


Lol, You sound like me.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


Oh I am so so sorry Todd. I will definitly be thinking of you and your Dad and will keep him in my prayers. Please do let us know how he is doing. As he feels like part of the family.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Carol!
> The 22nd, 23rd and 24th of this month.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yayyyy. Only 4 days left.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NASTY
> Escargot, Calamari, Caviar..... ALL to Rich for my blood


Does that mean you can't afford them or you can't eat them?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> All of the sudden, some new things to mention.
> I've been retired now for almost 2 weeks.
> I'm settling into $3 lunches.
> $3.18 to be exact.


Holi Ha, We forgot to congratulate you on your retirement. CONGRATULATIONS Ed. I hope that it is everything and more than you hope for.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much
> 
> View attachment 251816
> View attachment 251817


Oh no. Very glad that you are both okay. Sorry about your truck. Not a good expense to have just after you retired.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you @Tidgy's Dad We have a lawyer and case filed, not a matter of money but hopefully we can prevent this from happening to someone else. At that facility anyway.


I really really hope that they get the book thrown at them.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
> I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)
> 
> View attachment 251818


Oh that is so so sweet. Has she seen it yet or must you still give it to her?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are lots and lots of families of 'snails'.
> Most, but not all, species of land snail are hermaphroditic, but quite a few groups of freshwater and marine snails have separate sexes.
> Periwinkles spring to mind, but it is also true of Mystery Snails.


And our second fountain of knowledge is back.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 251755



Others have said already, but I love your tortoise garden! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A skink!
> Beautiful!


Oh is that what it is. I did not know that. It just looks like a lizard.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Why did you do that? Poor truck. He did nothing to deserve that! Shame, shame on you!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope that is for when you need a cat scan.



[emoji23][emoji23] Would work. But whatever you do, don’t let them opurrate! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Forgot to post this pic for you guys.
> View attachment 251788



A big boy/girl. I warmed up to reptiles since Kristoff and Elsa, but some of these guys still give me the creeps. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Just catching up on postings since I was out most of Sunday - yep, kayaking at one of our new favorite spots. This new access provides access to the Chesapeake Bay north of Annapolis, but also provides easy access to some smaller more protected creeks that enter the Bay. Calm waters, nice houses, lots of wild and birdlife, not much motorboat traffic, etc.
> 
> We also paddled by one of my favorite “cute” houses with a nice garden, teak bench, and it’s on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251789
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a nice old tree laying in the water...right at the start of our paddle.
> 
> View attachment 251790
> 
> 
> We started out in very cloudy, wet, overcast conditions.....but the SUN did come out, warmed things up and it turned into a very great day on the water.
> 
> View attachment 251791
> 
> 
> Have a great day... back to reading up and watching snails and prepping the house and garden for the remnants of Hurricane Florence that arrives a bit later today.



Good luck. Hope very little remained of the hurricane.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> There are waiting a lot of pets for me. A really big group. That tells me how old I am.



Nope. That tells what a big heart you have! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes, I better pay attention to the weather here today and tomorrow... “Tornado Warnings” are now in effect for the next few hours while former Hurricane Florence passes by. Raining heavily in parts of the region now.
> 
> View attachment 251824


Hope all is okay now?


----------



## Kristoff

JSWallace said:


> Hi All, I know I don't post on here a lot but I do read everything so I know what's going on with you all!! I think you all know that last week I had the pleasure of meeting Adam and his wonderful wife. I was in Fes as part of a tour of Morocco so was able to meet up with him. He really is an amazing person and we had such a good, fun evening. I feel very lucky to have been able to meet up with him and am honoured to have him as a friend. If any of you should find yourselves in Fes he is quite easy to track down!! I hope you all have a good Monday!



It was amazing seeing your picture with Adam, Jane! I’m grateful for this amazing space where we can meet so many wonderful people from around the world.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I have been a good girl and finished going through the paperwork for tomorrow. Next week's paperwork can wait a while



Good job, Linda!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] Would work. But whatever you do, don’t let them opurrate! [emoji33]


Hmm, Good thinking there. It would not be a purrfect solution.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Spect I'll squeeze it in.



Good luck with that! [emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NASTY
> Escargot, Calamari, Caviar..... ALL to Rich for my blood



Huh??? Oh, just give them all to me!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A big boy/girl. I warmed up to reptiles since Kristoff and Elsa, but some of these guys still give me the creeps. [emoji85]


When cutting some of my yukka trees down, there was one branch that had a huge spider on it. And for the first time I did not go running off in fear. LOL I still don't like them, but as long as they don't touch me or come near me I am okay. Being on TFO and reading the various peoples different passions for spiders, snakes, tortortoises and turtles most certianily does make a person appreciate the little creatures more.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nope. That tells what a big heart you have! [emoji173]️


Snap!!!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> All of the sudden, some new things to mention.
> I've been retired now for almost 2 weeks.
> I'm settling into $3 lunches.
> $3.18 to be exact.



Congratulations on the retirement, Ed! 
(Seriously, I think it’s a milestone worth celebrating!) [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much
> 
> View attachment 251816
> View attachment 251817



Oh dear. That’s not such great news, but I’m glad you’re both OK!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you @Tidgy's Dad We have a lawyer and case filed, not a matter of money but hopefully we can prevent this from happening to someone else. At that facility anyway.



The best thing to do in those circumstances.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
> I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)
> 
> View attachment 251818



Ooh, that’s a beauty! 20 years is another great milestone worth celebrating! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My posts about this are here :
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-5970
> and a bit on the next page.
> It was a delight to meet you!
> wifey thinks so too, and Tidgy's sorry she missed out.
> Til the next time..................



Did Tidgy decide to stay in that day?  How are you all doing?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes, I better pay attention to the weather here today and tomorrow... “Tornado Warnings” are now in effect for the next few hours while former Hurricane Florence passes by. Raining heavily in parts of the region now.
> 
> View attachment 251824



I didn’t know you guys had tornadoes...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope that tells you just how loved you will be and what a good person and kind heart you have.



SNAP!


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up again. It was raining yesterday evening and this morning again, so I cannot complain. Tomorrow Jarrod goes to camp until Friday and my Hubby will be in Johannesburg until Thursday. So it will only be me and my eldest at home and he will be studying for tests etc. Yayyy some peace and quite and me time! Not that I won't miss Hubby and Jarrod, but I love me time. 
I shall leave you all with the following until later:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> SNAP!


Whahahaha, Snap again


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmm, Good thinking there. It would not be a purrfect solution.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> When cutting some of my yukka trees down, there was one branch that had a huge spider on it. And for the first time I did not go running off in fear. LOL I still don't like them, but as long as they don't touch me or come near me I am okay. Being on TFO and reading the various peoples different passions for spiders, snakes, tortortoises and turtles most certianily does make a person appreciate the little creatures more.



For me too!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha, Snap again



Oh, we’re snapping at each other this morning!  Always the potential side-effects of catching up. [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

How are your piano lessons coming along Lena? Or has only your daughter started for now?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, we’re snapping at each other this morning!  Always the potential side-effects of catching up. [emoji23][emoji173]️


As I typed that - I thought that we could be doing this all day, if we wanted to that is.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> How are your piano lessons coming along Lena? Or has only your daughter started for now?



I like to play the exercises more than she does. I learned to read notes more or less, and it’s actually not rocket science. I love it! [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> As I typed that - I thought that we could be doing this all day, if we wanted to that is.



[emoji23]
Are Jarrod and your husband leaving later this week? (I know I’ve just read it, but I’m still on my first coffee...)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I like to play the exercises more than she does. I learned to read notes more or less, and it’s actually not rocket science. I love it! [emoji85]


That is awesome. I want to learn guitar, but have just never found the time to sit and do it yet. I really must sit down one day and try and teach myself. We can then get together . Bee and Bea will sing, You can play the piano, I will play the guitar, Adam can play the digiridoo, Lyn I think can play the piano as well and Linda can be the conductor. Mark I think is a drummer kind of guy and Kathy maybe the guitar as well. Anybody else with any musical talents that we can put in the band?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23]
> Are Jarrod and your husband leaving later this week? (I know I’ve just read it, but I’m still on my first coffee...)


Jarrod is going on the grade 7 camp tomorrow and back on Friday. Stephen is going to JHB tomorrow and back on Thursday.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is awesome. I want to learn guitar, but have just never found the time to sit and do it yet. I really must sit down one day and try and teach myself. We can then get together . Bee and Bea will sing, You can play the piano, I will play the guitar, Adam can play the digiridoo, Lyn I think can play the piano as well and Linda can be the conductor. Mark I think is a drummer kind of guy and Kathy maybe the guitar as well. Anybody else with any musical talents that we can put in the band?



@Yvonne G - piano, I think, and @DE42 - guitar!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @Yvonne G - piano, I think, and @DE42 - guitar!


At this rate we can enter the X FACTOR.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Jarrod is going on the grade 7 camp tomorrow and back on Friday. Stephen is going to JHB tomorrow and back on Thursday.



Oh, it’s a short break for you. My husband is going to Philadelphia on Thursday, and then to Riga (Latvia) the following week. By the end of the month, he’ll have done two US and two European trips. (Crazy!)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> At this rate we can enter the X FACTOR.



LOOOL. Any ideas for the band’s name? “Tort People”?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, it’s a short break for you. My husband is going to Philadelphia on Thursday, and then to Riga (Latvia) the following week. By the end of the month, he’ll have done two US and two European trips. (Crazy!)


That is a long break. Well they do say that distance makes the heart grow fonder. I bet you are very happy to see him when he does get back.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOOOL. Any ideas for the band’s name? “Tort People”?





Kristoff said:


> LOOOL. Any ideas for the band’s name? “Tort People”?


I like it!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nope that tells you just how loved you will be and what a good person and kind heart you have.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 251846


Good Morning Bee, You are up early.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nope. That tells what a big heart you have! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, all! Finally have the morning to myself to catch up!

The open-air museum (Frilandsmuseet) is one of the oldest and largest museums of its kind in Europe. It was opened in 1897 and has more than 100 rural Danish houses from 1650 to 1950s. Mostly I took pictures of my daughter and the mushrooms though. 
















There was some H.C. Andersen theme running through the park from last year. You could take pictures with cardboard illustrations from the books, or see a mermaid by a pond. 




A sheep ambled over to get a bit of hair care and massage. It would close its eyes as we combed its fur with our fingers, just like a cat. Unfortunately no pictures of that — I was simply enjoying the moment.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Bee, You are up early.


I have to ! The man I am living with is going to the hospital today to get a gastric tube. I will accompany him and drive back home later.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I have to ! The man I am living with is going to the hospital today to get a gastric tube. I will accompany him and drive back home later.



Good luck with all that! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, all! Finally have the morning to myself to catch up!
> 
> The open-air museum (Frilandsmuseet) is one of the oldest and largest museums of its kind in Europe. It was opened in 1897 and has more than 100 rural Danish houses from 1650 to 1950s. Mostly I took pictures of my daughter and the mushrooms though.
> 
> View attachment 251847
> 
> 
> View attachment 251848
> 
> 
> View attachment 251849
> 
> 
> View attachment 251850
> 
> 
> View attachment 251851
> 
> 
> There was some H.C. Andersen theme running through the park from last year. You could take pictures with cardboard illustrations from the books, or see a mermaid by a pond.
> 
> View attachment 251852
> 
> 
> A sheep ambled over to get a bit of hair care and massage. It would close its eyes as we combed its fur with our fingers, just like a cat. Unfortunately no pictures of that — I was simply enjoying the moment.


Looks like a really lovely place to visit. Love all the photo's. And those mushrooms look really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have to ! The man I am living with is going to the hospital today to get a gastric tube. I will accompany him and drive back home later.


Oh Dear. Shame, I hope all goes well for him. Good luck Bee and don't do anything that we wouldn't.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Looks like a really lovely place to visit. Love all the photo's. And those mushrooms look really yummy.



I don’t know Danish mushrooms, so to me they’re all inedible until proven otherwise! We collected lots of walnuts though. Yum!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. It was raining yesterday evening and this morning again, so I cannot complain. Tomorrow Jarrod goes to camp until Friday and my Hubby will be in Johannesburg until Thursday. So it will only be me and my eldest at home and he will be studying for tests etc. Yayyy some peace and quite and me time! Not that I won't miss Hubby and Jarrod, but I love me time.
> I shall leave you all with the following until later:
> 
> View attachment 251843
> 
> 
> View attachment 251844


FUNNY and MEAN !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know Danish mushrooms, so to me they’re all inedible until proven otherwise! We collected lots of walnuts though. Yum!


I know, but they can still look yummy. I saw though that there were a few bites out of the little round button type ones


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> FUNNY and MEAN !


Yip that's why it is funny.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Dear. Shame, I hope all goes well for him. Good luck Bee and don't do anything that we wouldn't.


What should I do, or do not ? I am tired ! Not able to do anything.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What should I do, or do not ? I am tired ! Not able to do anything.


Well since most of us would just about do anything, that means that you can do the same.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is awesome. I want to learn guitar, but have just never found the time to sit and do it yet. I really must sit down one day and try and teach myself. We can then get together . Bee and Bea will sing, You can play the piano, I will play the guitar, Adam can play the digiridoo, Lyn I think can play the piano as well and Linda can be the conductor. Mark I think is a drummer kind of guy and Kathy maybe the guitar as well. Anybody else with any musical talents that we can put in the band?


Sounds like a good plan. The TFO / CDR band. We need a name ! What do you think about *Naughty Torts* ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sounds like a good plan. The TFO / CDR band. We need a name ! What do you think about *Naughty Torts* ?


Lena suggested "Tort People". "Naughty Torts" works as well. Maybe we should put a few names into a hat and draw the winning name out?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well since most of us would just about do anything, that means that you can do the same.


Pardon ? My brain is really slow this morning, but I will do the same as you all ... 
Szzzzz.... Szzzzz..... sleeping ....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ? My brain is really slow this morning, but I will do the same as you all ...
> Szzzzz.... Szzzzz..... sleeping ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lena suggested "Tort People". "Naughty Torts" works as well. Maybe we should put a few names into a hat and draw the winning name out?


Adaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam ! We need your hat !!!! @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


>


My torts are all awake. Why I am not ?????


----------



## Bee62

Ma & Mo eating breakfast.
Belgium endive, romain lettuce and a few mealworms. Yummy !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My torts are all awake. Why I am not ?????


Did you go to bed late last night?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ma & Mo eating breakfast.
> Belgium endive, romain lettuce and a few mealworms. Yummy !


Hmm, that reminds me, I can give my little ones some mealworms tonight as well. They have not had it in a very long time.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Did you go to bed late last night?


I always go late to bed.... That`s one of my faults. The others I don`t tell.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And our second fountain of knowledge is back.


Second? First surely! 

Many of us know things, but Adam always seems to know more!


----------



## CarolM

And I see Linda is up. Good Morning Linda!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Second? First surely!
> 
> Many of us know things, but Adam always seems to know more!


Well, I had both yourself and Adam as our resident Fountain of knowledge in the CDR. So he is one of two.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hmm, that reminds me, I can give my little ones some mealworms tonight as well. They have not had it in a very long time.


I think some mealworms from time to time is okay as a treat. Ma & Mo should start growing. They need a little bit extra "input" or food to start growing I think.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> LOOOL. Any ideas for the band’s name? “Tort People”?


Turtle Strangers?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, all! Finally have the morning to myself to catch up!
> 
> The open-air museum (Frilandsmuseet) is one of the oldest and largest museums of its kind in Europe. It was opened in 1897 and has more than 100 rural Danish houses from 1650 to 1950s. Mostly I took pictures of my daughter and the mushrooms though.
> 
> View attachment 251847
> 
> 
> View attachment 251848
> 
> 
> View attachment 251849
> 
> 
> View attachment 251850
> 
> 
> View attachment 251851
> 
> 
> There was some H.C. Andersen theme running through the park from last year. You could take pictures with cardboard illustrations from the books, or see a mermaid by a pond.
> 
> View attachment 251852
> 
> 
> A sheep ambled over to get a bit of hair care and massage. It would close its eyes as we combed its fur with our fingers, just like a cat. Unfortunately no pictures of that — I was simply enjoying the moment.


Lovely pictures again Lena


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I have to ! The man I am living with is going to the hospital today to get a gastric tube. I will accompany him and drive back home later.


That doesn't sound good. I hope it goes OK


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My torts are all awake. Why I am not ?????



Because they go to bed at sundown. You’re a night bee.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Did you go to bed late last night?



SNAP!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't sound good. I hope it goes OK


Thank you Linda. I think it goes well.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Turtle Strangers?



I like this!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR! You lot haven't half been gossiping in the past few hours... I finally caught up! 

It's turned dark, windy, cool and grey here. The tail end of Hurricane Helene is now a low pressure system that just reached the UK. 

Yesterday was in the 20s and sunny and I miss it already 

My grocery delivery has just arrived. Not chat later!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Because they go to bed at sundown. You’re a night bee.


That is right ! My torts sleep a lot. What species is a night bee ?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That is right ! My torts sleep a lot. What species is a night bee ?



A unique one! [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is right ! My torts sleep a lot. What species is a night bee ?


A Sabine Species.


----------



## JoesMum

Shopping unpacked 

Years ago,when I first had my back operations, the supermarkets had just started to do online ordering and delivery. I started doing it as as it saved me lugging groceries! I place the order for all the things I want online and a nice delivery person carries it into my kitchen and puts it on the counter. All I have to do is put it away. Much better for my back! There were lots of problems with silly substitutions in the early days, but now it is very rare that I don't get what I ordered.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Shopping unpacked
> 
> Years ago,when I first had my back operations, the supermarkets had just started to do online ordering and delivery. I started doing it as as it saved me lugging groceries! I place the order for all the things I want online and a nice delivery person carries it into my kitchen and puts it on the counter. All I have to do is put it away. Much better for my back! There were lots of problems with silly substitutions in the early days, but now it is very rare that I don't get what I ordered.


Sounds awesome. It would probably also save you on buying things that you do not really need.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s brightened up a bit so I have been out for a walk.

These are some of the town’s oldest buildings - probably 16th century? - on East Street


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Does that mean you can't afford them or you can't eat them?



Both!!!! Lol... my animals probably eat better than I do


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Huh??? Oh, just give them all to me!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, all! Finally have the morning to myself to catch up!
> 
> The open-air museum (Frilandsmuseet) is one of the oldest and largest museums of its kind in Europe. It was opened in 1897 and has more than 100 rural Danish houses from 1650 to 1950s. Mostly I took pictures of my daughter and the mushrooms though.
> 
> .



Beautiful! Especially daughter


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I don't know but there is just something about black and white photo's that appeals to me. I love your pics as usual. I hope that nothing went wrong and that you are all okay after Hurricane Florence.



Thanks... a few tornadoes touched down in Virginia, one killed, many buildings damaged. Still LOTS of rain, plenty of flooded roads.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks... a few tornadoes touched down in Virginia, one killed, many buildings damaged. Still LOTS of rain, plenty of flooded roads.


Such destructive storms. Climate change is sure wreaking havic. These events seem to be becoming bigger and more frequent


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Ma & Mo eating breakfast.
> Belgium endive, romain lettuce and a few mealworms. Yummy !



I got so excited... but then there was no pic... go get some coffee Sabine & try again [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> That doesn't sound good. I hope it goes OK



Prayers!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh is that what it is. I did not know that. It just looks like a lizard.



We have Blue Tailed Skinks here in Maryland. Was wondering what the difference is between a skink and an anole....but I think all in the same Family of ground/tree dwelling lizards.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I didn’t know you guys had tornadoes...



Yep, Maryland sees about 10 per year or so. Usually when conditions are just like this, on the leading edge of hurricanes.

Nice graph that shows average number per year:


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We have Blue Tailed Skinks here in Maryland. Was wondering what the difference is between a skink and an anole....but I think all in the same Family of ground/tree dwelling lizards.



We have a lot of those blue-tails here too! Now I’m going to have to google the difference though. I bet it’s got something to do with the diet.. I feel like I knew this at one time... but now I’ve forgotten:-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lena suggested "Tort People". "Naughty Torts" works as well. Maybe we should put a few names into a hat and draw the winning name out?



Or.*. “Tort Tweets*”


----------



## Oxalis

Hi all, just stopping in for some comfort from my tort peers.


----------



## EllieMay

Oxalis said:


> Hi all, just stopping in for some comfort from my tort peers.



Glad you did! Hope your comforted


----------



## Oxalis

EllieMay said:


> Glad you did! Hope your comforted


Eh, I've kind of been in a little bit of a rut lately.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Both!!!! Lol... my animals probably eat better than I do


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks... a few tornadoes touched down in Virginia, one killed, many buildings damaged. Still LOTS of rain, plenty of flooded roads.


Oh dear. You guys do seem to be getting alot of storms. And I thought the Cape was supposed to be the place for storms.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Such destructive storms. Climate change is sure wreaking havic. These events seem to be becoming bigger and more frequent


Very scary thought.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We have Blue Tailed Skinks here in Maryland. Was wondering what the difference is between a skink and an anole....but I think all in the same Family of ground/tree dwelling lizards.


Does a Blue Tailed Skink have a Blue Tail?


----------



## EllieMay

Oxalis said:


> Eh, I've kind of been in a little bit of a rut lately.



Sounds like you need to talk.. tell us about it and maybe that will help.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Or.*. “Tort Tweets*”


Okay so far we have :
Tort People
Naughty Torts
Turtle Strangers
Tort Tweets.

Anybody else want to put a name in the Hat for draw? And Mark are you going to play the drums?


----------



## CarolM

Oxalis said:


> Hi all, just stopping in for some comfort from my tort peers.


Hi ya!

How are you doing?


----------



## CarolM

Oxalis said:


> Eh, I've kind of been in a little bit of a rut lately.


Why? What has happened? And the best way to get out of a rut is to step out of it and carry on walking.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Does a Blue Tailed Skink have a Blue Tail?



I think the males have blue stripe. females are brown..( hope I’m thinking of the right ones)


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Does a Blue Tailed Skink have a Blue Tail?


And Look it does:


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay so far we have :
> Tort People
> Naughty Torts
> Turtle Strangers
> Tort Tweets.
> 
> Anybody else want to put a name in the Hat for draw? And Mark are you going to play the drums?



A few Torts short


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> A few Torts short


Whahahahaha. That one would definitly describe all of us. What instrument will you be playing Heather?


----------



## JoesMum

Oxalis said:


> Eh, I've kind of been in a little bit of a rut lately.



Sorry to hear that 

Can we help? A problem shared and all that...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahahahaha. That one would definitly describe all of us. What instrument will you be playing Heather?



I can give you a few notes on the saxophone... I could also provide some decent backup singing


----------



## Oxalis

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> Can we help? A problem shared and all that...


Thanks for the kind words. Just really feeling the blues, looking around for a new job, all that kind of thing...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And Look it does:
> 
> View attachment 251860



Looks like I had the male/female thing backwards

The coloration on these lizards undergoes changes as they mature into adults. In case of females, the contrast of the body color decreases, and the tail turns from bright blue to grayish blue. In the case of males, the vertical stripes fade away leaving a brownish body and tail color.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much
> 
> View attachment 251816
> View attachment 251817



Glad you guys weren’t hurt! 
Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## JoesMum

Oxalis said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Just really feeling the blues, looking around for a new job, all that kind of thing...



Job hunting can be pretty stressful. It’s hard to go out there and sell yourself when you keep taking knocks

Big electronic hug from me


----------



## JoesMum

And I must go to a school governor meeting shortly. 

Catch up with you all later


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> Eh, I've kind of been in a little bit of a rut lately.



Maybe the weather....change in temps, and seasons.....heading in to the blas of Winter....cold, ice, frozen...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Does a Blue Tailed Skink have a Blue Tail?



Yep..






I see we googled and found the same pix....


----------



## Oxalis

JoesMum said:


> Job hunting can be pretty stressful. It’s hard to go out there and sell yourself when you keep taking knocks
> 
> Big electronic hug from me
> View attachment 251863


Thanks so much. There haven't been a lot of openings lately and the place I'm at now is starting to get pretty bad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Glad you guys weren’t hurt!
> Happy Anniversary!!


Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Ooh, that’s a beauty! 20 years is another great milestone worth celebrating! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


It went by alarmingly fast!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Oh that is so so sweet. Has she seen it yet or must you still give it to her?


She saw it last evening when she got home and has been driving it ever since it seems.
It was a success.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Very glad that you are both okay. Sorry about your truck. Not a good expense to have just after you retired.


Not my truck.
My brothers.
I have an old Tacoma too. But it's not as old.
It's a 2009. Curtis's was a 1999.
They are SO dammed reliable!
In the photo background you can see Kelly's old, black Toyota Yaris.
Not so sporty.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Holi Ha, We forgot to congratulate you on your retirement. CONGRATULATIONS Ed. I hope that it is everything and more than you hope for.


Its certainly strange.
Maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> They are SO dammed reliable!
> .



My husband bought a new Toyota p/u in '75. After he died, and my daughter and her family traded houses with me, the old truck stayed at my old, now her new house. That truck still runs to this day. She lives on 5 acres, and they use the truck as a farm truck, just around the property. Talk about dependable. I have no idea the mileage, but it has to be over 100,000.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you're thinking about dressing your dog in a costume for Halloween, chewy.com has some for $13:

https://www.chewy.com/frisco-tarant...MI25_xy4_F3QIV58jjBx3dqAYKEAEYASABEgJL3fD_BwE


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> My husband bought a new Toyota p/u in '75. After he died, and my daughter and her family traded houses with me, the old truck stayed at my old, now her new house. That truck still runs to this day. She lives on 5 acres, and they use the truck as a farm truck, just around the property. Talk about dependable. I have no idea the mileage, but it has to be over 100,000.


I've noticed that out in the deserts of the middle east and Africa, a lot of military groups use ancient Toyota trucks. For the same reason, no doubt.
Your daughter might want to reconsider that '75. It's highly sought after and maybe more valuable than ya'll might be aware.


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've noticed that out in the deserts of the middle east and Africa, a lot of military groups use ancient Toyota trucks. For the same reason, no doubt.
> Your daughter might want to reconsider that '75. It's highly sought after and maybe more valuable than ya'll might be aware.



Here’s a good piece on Toyota’s popularity.... https://abcnews.go.com/International/us-officials-isis-toyota-trucks/story?id=34266539


Para 1. U.S. counter-terror officials have asked Toyota, the world’s second largest auto maker, to help them determine how ISIS has managed to acquire the large number of Toyota pick-up trucks and SUVs seen prominently in the terror group’s propaganda videos in Iraq, Syria and Libya, ABC News has learned.


----------



## JoesMum

Oxalis said:


> Thanks so much. There haven't been a lot of openings lately and the place I'm at now is starting to get pretty bad.


I have been there with that one  It is so hard when things are going pear-shaped where you work. Last time it happened to me I was fortunate to be in the position that I could afford to walk away and find something afterwards... and boy did that feel good!

The first time it happened we needed my salary and it was pretty desperate. Fingers crossed that the right opening turns up soon.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I like to play the exercises more than she does. I learned to read notes more or less, and it’s actually not rocket science. I love it! [emoji85]


And you probably appreciate how useful the exercises are for learning.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> And Look it does:
> 
> View attachment 251860


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not my truck.
> My brothers.
> I have an old Tacoma too. But it's not as old.
> It's a 2009. Curtis's was a 1999.
> They are SO dammed reliable!
> In the photo background you can see Kelly's old, black Toyota Yaris.
> Not so sporty.....


My brother swears by the Toyota Tacomas. He was career military (Army) and had several tours of duty overseas including Baghdad (twice) and Afghanistan (twice). He said the people in those countries used their vehicles long, hard, excessively loaded and on wildly rough terrain. And it was the Tacomas that held up and kept on going despite being so roughly used. When he retired, came back home and needed a vehicle, he would not even CONSIDER anything but a Toyota Tacoma! 
(...and I love my Camry! )


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> My brother swears by the Toyota Tacomas. He was career military (Army) and had several tours of duty overseas including Baghdad (twice) and Afghanistan (twice). He said the people in those countries used their vehicles long, hard, excessively loaded and on wildly rough terrain. And it was the Tacomas that held up and kept on going despite being so roughly used. When he retired, came back home and needed a vehicle, he would not even CONSIDER anything but a Toyota Tacoma!
> (...and I love my Camry! )




I hear you! A few years ago, we lived in Tbilisi in the Republic of Georgia (for two years). During that timeframe, we traveled all over that region, northern Turkey, Azerbaijan, Armenia, to include the mountainous northern border of Georgia and Russia. All in our Tacoma! Never an issue. Including one long weekend nailbiting trek to Shatili.......if you have time, watch this!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> My brother swears by the Toyota Tacomas. He was career military (Army) and had several tours of duty overseas including Baghdad (twice) and Afghanistan (twice). He said the people in those countries used their vehicles long, hard, excessively loaded and on wildly rough terrain. And it was the Tacomas that held up and kept on going despite being so roughly used. When he retired, came back home and needed a vehicle, he would not even CONSIDER anything but a Toyota Tacoma!
> (...and I love my Camry! )


Aside from Kelly's Mazda. We have Toyotas and a Scion. (Also a Toyota)
As a mechanic, I just don't want to work on vehicles when I'm not working. And Toyotas just don't break down.
The Tacoma overseas is the HiLux. Available with a diesel engine. So far, we can't get it here in the states.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a good piece on Toyota’s popularity.... https://abcnews.go.com/International/us-officials-isis-toyota-trucks/story?id=34266539
> 
> 
> Para 1. U.S. counter-terror officials have asked Toyota, the world’s second largest auto maker, to help them determine how ISIS has managed to acquire the large number of Toyota pick-up trucks and SUVs seen prominently in the terror group’s propaganda videos in Iraq, Syria and Libya, ABC News has learned.


I think it might come down to what is left when everything else falls apart.
Most of them are very old.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maybe my new career should be selling Toyotas?


----------



## Oxalis

JoesMum said:


> I have been there with that one  It is so hard when things are going pear-shaped where you work. Last time it happened to me I was fortunate to be in the position that I could afford to walk away and find something afterwards... and boy did that feel good!
> 
> The first time it happened we needed my salary and it was pretty desperate. Fingers crossed that the right opening turns up soon.


Thanks so much. I usually have my ducks in a row so that I can walk away from a bad environment if need be; I feel pretty confident that I could find a new job after that fairly quickly. My husband found me some jobs to apply for, so that cheers me up too.


----------



## Momof4

Oxalis said:


> Thanks so much. I usually have my ducks in a row so that I can walk away from a bad environment if need be; I feel pretty confident that I could find a new job after that fairly quickly. My husband found me some jobs to apply for, so that cheers me up too.



Good luck!! I’m sure something much better will be in your future! 
You’ve got this!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> Thanks so much. I usually have my ducks in a row so that I can walk away from a bad environment if need be; I feel pretty confident that I could find a new job after that fairly quickly. My husband found me some jobs to apply for, so that cheers me up too.



Yes... good luck, stay positive.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all - I've got a lot of catching up to do.
The big decision is shall I start from where I left off last week or work backwards?
Decisions, decisions!
Hope you are all well - I will find out as I read through your posts.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> So, Lyn: Which House would you have been in at Hogwarts, and what would your patronus have been?
> 
> I think I would have been in Ravenclaw, and my patronus would have been a horse. [emoji38]


I think I would like to be in Gryffindor and my patronus would have to be a tortoise I think - but a pretty fast one!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all how has everyone been? No @CarolM I'm not frozen but good to know I'd have rescuers should the situation present itself lol. I haven't been able to be on here much lately, I've been working 12hr days and the situation with my father has been a nightmare! He is currently back in the hospital do to a vitamin/auto deficiency caused by lack of nutrition because the rehab facility he was sent to failed to help him eat, and also neglected to perform the therapy he was sent there for. I have filed complaints with the state and a Medicare/VA fraud investigation is now going on. He is worse now then when he was sent there 45 days ago now I can't find another rehab to accept him because the first one used up all his benefits. They even started taking his social security checks without my knowledge! Long story short today I had to retain a lawyer and a lawsuit is pending. So my life has been a little hectic lately. I hope everyone in the CDR is doing well though, and their torts are happy and healthy! Here is a pic of Murphy earlier today. This is his "I'm taking a poop face"!
> View attachment 251439


That is shocking care for your Dad! What an upsetting situation for you.
I hope your complaint will at least help make it better for others and that you find somewhere better for him. 
Don't forget to look after yourself too!
Murphy is lovely - even when having a poop!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You should have told them to stop clowning around!!


Nothing eats the clown loaches because they taste funny...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> No aliens would invade here. Looks too dangerous from space! [emoji33][emoji23]


Newport s a pretty dangerous place on weekends after the pubs and clubs shut!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh I don't know, If all the other building looked like that around it, it would look quite beautiful. It is a very futuristic station.


Newport is an old market town with lots of lovely historical buildings, this doesn't fit in at all.
The planners are trying to make it something it's not and sadly it's beginning to look a bit of a mess.
I don't go there very often.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s done! My operation is cancelled. [emoji322][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I have to go back if things deteriorate, but otherwise it is up to me to keep up with the exercise and swimming to keep my shoulder moving.
> 
> I am not free of pain, but I am not in agony either and the range of movement has improved to the point where getting dressed isn’t anything like the problem it was. At one stage I couldn’t do up my bra and I had to wear cardigans because I couldn’t put a jumper on over my head.


That's great!
So pleased your shoulder has improved, cancelling the op must be a huge weight of your ...........um.........shoulders


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today’s wildlife photos from ecologist Daughter at work are of Great Crested Newts.
> 
> These are pond amphibians and, as they are endangered in the UK, you must have a license to handle or disturb them.
> View attachment 251476
> 
> View attachment 251477


How lovely and quite a size too!
Is JoesSis just involved in a survey or having to move them for a development?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....they’re here....
> 
> First - the shipping package....
> View attachment 251503
> 
> 
> 
> Second - the unveiling
> View attachment 251504
> 
> 
> Third - in the holding tank
> 
> View attachment 251505


They look a bit like those evil eye beads lena posted!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....they’re here....
> 
> First - the shipping package....
> View attachment 251503
> 
> 
> 
> Second - the unveiling
> View attachment 251504
> 
> 
> Third - in the holding tank
> 
> View attachment 251505


Do you know what happens of you remove a snail's shell?
It becomes sluggish!


----------



## Lyn W

JSWallace said:


> Hi All, I know I don't post on here a lot but I do read everything so I know what's going on with you all!! I think you all know that last week I had the pleasure of meeting Adam and his wonderful wife. I was in Fes as part of a tour of Morocco so was able to meet up with him. He really is an amazing person and we had such a good, fun evening. I feel very lucky to have been able to meet up with him and am honoured to have him as a friend. If any of you should find yourselves in Fes he is quite easy to track down!! I hope you all have a good Monday!


Glad you had a good time, Jane, it's lovely when members meet up!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey TFO friends. My dad has suffered some setbacks and he's being moved to hospice today. If y'all could send some good thoughts and prayers for my family I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


So sorry to hear this, all good wishes being sent to you and your Dad.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> All of the sudden, some new things to mention.
> I've been retired now for almost 2 weeks.
> I'm settling into $3 lunches.
> $3.18 to be exact.


That came around quickly!
Happy retirement, Ed!
Enjoy doing what you want, when you want......or not doing anything at all!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yesterday my brother and I crashed his old Toyota truck.
> We're ok.
> The truck.....Not so much
> 
> View attachment 251816
> View attachment 251817


Oh dear that will need some work - glad you and your brother are OK though!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just purchased Kelly a new car for our 20th anniversary.
> We went and looked at it last weekend. She loved it. But we agreed the price was too high.
> I snuck back and bought it for her. She hasn't seen it yet.
> She's a great wife and deserves whatever she wants. (And that's not much)
> 
> View attachment 251818


What a lovely hubby you are Ed, Kelly will love that surprise!
Congratulations to you both on your anniversary - here's to the next 20 years!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes, I better pay attention to the weather here today and tomorrow... “Tornado Warnings” are now in effect for the next few hours while former Hurricane Florence passes by. Raining heavily in parts of the region now.
> 
> View attachment 251824


Hope it all passed by without causing too much damage and that everyone is safe.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. It was raining yesterday evening and this morning again, so I cannot complain. Tomorrow Jarrod goes to camp until Friday and my Hubby will be in Johannesburg until Thursday. So it will only be me and my eldest at home and he will be studying for tests etc. Yayyy some peace and quite and me time! Not that I won't miss Hubby and Jarrod, but I love me time.
> I shall leave you all with the following until later:
> 
> View attachment 251843
> 
> 
> View attachment 251844


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is awesome. I want to learn guitar, but have just never found the time to sit and do it yet. I really must sit down one day and try and teach myself. We can then get together . Bee and Bea will sing, You can play the piano, I will play the guitar, Adam can play the digiridoo, Lyn I think can play the piano as well and Linda can be the conductor. Mark I think is a drummer kind of guy and Kathy maybe the guitar as well. Anybody else with any musical talents that we can put in the band?


I can play the harmonica too - that is - I can play 'When the saints go marching in' and some of 'Home on the Range' on it. May get a bit boring after a while...


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> At this rate we can enter the X FACTOR.


....well maybe Xterminate Factor ?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, all! Finally have the morning to myself to catch up!
> 
> The open-air museum (Frilandsmuseet) is one of the oldest and largest museums of its kind in Europe. It was opened in 1897 and has more than 100 rural Danish houses from 1650 to 1950s. Mostly I took pictures of my daughter and the mushrooms though.
> 
> View attachment 251847
> 
> 
> View attachment 251848
> 
> 
> View attachment 251849
> 
> 
> View attachment 251850
> 
> 
> View attachment 251851
> 
> 
> There was some H.C. Andersen theme running through the park from last year. You could take pictures with cardboard illustrations from the books, or see a mermaid by a pond.
> 
> View attachment 251852
> 
> 
> A sheep ambled over to get a bit of hair care and massage. It would close its eyes as we combed its fur with our fingers, just like a cat. Unfortunately no pictures of that — I was simply enjoying the moment.


So you were feeling sheepish then?
Lovely pics!!


----------



## Lyn W

Think I've caught up now and not missed any pages but it's way past my bedtime.
So Nos Da to you all and have a good Weds.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It’s brightened up a bit so I have been out for a walk.
> 
> These are some of the town’s oldest buildings - probably 16th century? - on East Street
> View attachment 251854


It's pictures like that, that still give me a twinge of homesickness from when I lived in England.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely hubby you are Ed, Kelly will love that surprise!
> Congratulations to you both on your anniversary - here's to the next 20 years!!


Thanks. Lyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That came around quickly!
> Happy retirement, Ed!
> Enjoy doing what you want, when you want......or not doing anything at all!!


It sounds easy. But actually, at least so far, it isn't.
I've posted an ad in a local site and I've been going around repairing home standby generators.
The boredom is awful


----------



## Oxalis

Momof4 said:


> Good luck!! I’m sure something much better will be in your future!
> You’ve got this!!





Maro2Bear said:


> Yes... good luck, stay positive.


Thanks for the support, all!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> How lovely and quite a size too!
> Is JoesSis just involved in a survey or having to move them for a development?


At the moment they are surveying to find out what's there. I am not sure what's intended with the land. With so many Great Crested Newts found that day, I suspect plans are having to be redrawn.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's pictures like that, that still give me a twinge of homesickness from when I lived in England.


Hello and welcome to CDR. I'm Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England  Whereabouts in England did you live?

We are an international bunch of supportive friends in here subject to outbreaks of nonsense and puns.

Pull up an armadillo and make yourself comfortable. The one-legged pirate will pop by shortly and take an order for your beverage of choice. He's sobered up a bit since Adam, aka @Tidgy'sDad, shut the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. If it gets too dark, polish the jellyfish a little and they will glow better. Watch out for the hedgehogs, they're prickly if you stub your toe on one in the gloom


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can give you a few notes on the saxophone... I could also provide some decent backup singing


Perfect.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Looks like I had the male/female thing backwards
> 
> The coloration on these lizards undergoes changes as they mature into adults. In case of females, the contrast of the body color decreases, and the tail turns from bright blue to grayish blue. In the case of males, the vertical stripes fade away leaving a brownish body and tail color.


Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Oxalis said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Just really feeling the blues, looking around for a new job, all that kind of thing...


Oh Dear. It sounds like you definitly need a pick me up. What kind of job are you looking for? I hope it works out and that you find what you are looking for. And as far as cheering up goes, I like to read a few jokes and or watch a funny movie to cheer me up for a little while. Sometimes it does it for a long while as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep..
> 
> View attachment 251864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we googled and found the same pix....


Whahaha. Yes - so Snap on the pic.


----------



## CarolM

Oxalis said:


> Thanks so much. There haven't been a lot of openings lately and the place I'm at now is starting to get pretty bad.


I am so sorry to hear that. Hang in there and I am sending you good luck vibes in the meantime.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> She saw it last evening when she got home and has been driving it ever since it seems.
> It was a success.


You sure do know the way into your woman's heart. Big Brownie points from all of us woman.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not my truck.
> My brothers.
> I have an old Tacoma too. But it's not as old.
> It's a 2009. Curtis's was a 1999.
> They are SO dammed reliable!
> In the photo background you can see Kelly's old, black Toyota Yaris.
> Not so sporty.....


Oops I misunderstood. Still not nice for your brother though.

And what is wrong with the Yaris. It looks like a nice car to me.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its certainly strange.
> Maybe I'll get used to it.


Well I certainly hope so too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I hear you! A few years ago, we lived in Tbilisi in the Republic of Georgia (for two years). During that timeframe, we traveled all over that region, northern Turkey, Azerbaijan, Armenia, to include the mountainous northern border of Georgia and Russia. All in our Tacoma! Never an issue. Including one long weekend nailbiting trek to Shatili.......if you have time, watch this!


Will need to watch this a little later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Nothing eats the clown loaches because they taste funny...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I can play the harmonica too - that is - I can play 'When the saints go marching in' and some of 'Home on the Range' on it. May get a bit boring after a while...


Looks like our band is coming along nicely.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....well maybe Xterminate Factor ?


Whahahaha


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Or.*. “Tort Tweets*”



Lovely. We’d be chirping away!


----------



## Kristoff

Oxalis said:


> Hi all, just stopping in for some comfort from my tort peers.



Hi there! This is a good place for that.


----------



## Kristoff

Oxalis said:


> Thanks so much. There haven't been a lot of openings lately and the place I'm at now is starting to get pretty bad.



That’s tough. What line of work are you in?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> She saw it last evening when she got home and has been driving it ever since it seems.
> It was a success.



Oh no, she was supposed to be hugging you ever since...  Sorry that backfired! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> If you're thinking about dressing your dog in a costume for Halloween, chewy.com has some for $13:
> 
> https://www.chewy.com/frisco-tarant...MI25_xy4_F3QIV58jjBx3dqAYKEAEYASABEgJL3fD_BwE



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] That spider is scary!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> And you probably appreciate how useful the exercises are for learning.



Yep. Should take me through the next couple of years of her practice! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Well All caught up, but now need to go and get stuck into work. Lots to do and will pop in later though. 

Have a good Wednesday all.

Not See you all later.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I hear you! A few years ago, we lived in Tbilisi in the Republic of Georgia (for two years). During that timeframe, we traveled all over that region, northern Turkey, Azerbaijan, Armenia, to include the mountainous northern border of Georgia and Russia. All in our Tacoma! Never an issue. Including one long weekend nailbiting trek to Shatili.......if you have time, watch this!



Such wild, beautiful places. Kyrgyzstan (where I was born) is similar.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe my new career should be selling Toyotas?



Maybe. [emoji23] You’re a workaholic, aren’t you, Ed?


----------



## Kristoff

Oxalis said:


> Thanks so much. I usually have my ducks in a row so that I can walk away from a bad environment if need be; I feel pretty confident that I could find a new job after that fairly quickly. My husband found me some jobs to apply for, so that cheers me up too.



Fingers crossed then!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all - I've got a lot of catching up to do.
> The big decision is shall I start from where I left off last week or work backwards?
> Decisions, decisions!
> Hope you are all well - I will find out as I read through your posts.



Nice to not see you, Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Newport s a pretty dangerous place on weekends after the pubs and clubs shut!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's pictures like that, that still give me a twinge of homesickness from when I lived in England.





Oxalis said:


> Thanks for the support, all!



Let me take this opportunity to officially welcome you both to the CDR.  We’re a bunch of international friends coming together to goof around, chat, and support each other. We were also famously described as “nut jobs”, but let’s omit that and get cracking with the introduction.  

You’re very welcome! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them.  Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. 

If you’d like some coffee, I can send our giant armadillo coffee table, Montgomery, your way. Oh, by the way, I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to CDR. I'm Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England  Whereabouts in England did you live?
> 
> We are an international bunch of supportive friends in here subject to outbreaks of nonsense and puns.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and make yourself comfortable. The one-legged pirate will pop by shortly and take an order for your beverage of choice. He's sobered up a bit since Adam, aka @Tidgy'sDad, shut the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. If it gets too dark, polish the jellyfish a little and they will glow better. Watch out for the hedgehogs, they're prickly if you stub your toe on one in the gloom



Of course, someone was here with the introduction before me.  And I spent all that time typing it... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well All caught up, but now need to go and get stuck into work. Lots to do and will pop in later though.
> 
> Have a good Wednesday all.
> 
> Not See you all later.
> 
> View attachment 251933



Have a good Wednesday, Carol!  I survived daughter’s playdate yesterday. Another one coming up today.  
When you’re an introvert, but your child is not—and popular...


----------



## Kristoff

Some details from inside Roskilde Cathedral, which is a surprisingly lively place despite all the people (mostly kings, queens, and nobles) buried in its crypts over the centuries.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Of course, someone was here with the introduction before me.  And I spent all that time typing it... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


We all include different bits as it takes too long to type everything so it doesn't matter at all


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Some details from inside Roskilde Cathedral, which is a surprisingly lively place despite all the people (mostly kings, queens, and nobles) buried in its crypts over the centuries.
> 
> View attachment 251935
> 
> 
> View attachment 251936
> 
> 
> View attachment 251937
> 
> 
> View attachment 251938


Lovely photos. You definitely have a talent


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lovely photos. You definitely have a talent



Thank you, Linda!  
How’s your week going so far?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Linda!
> How’s your week going so far?


Pretty well - apart from meeting paperwork. There's a lot! It's the start of the academic year and meetings have started analysing the data from the summer public exams and applying what we learn to plans for this year. There's been major changes to the public exams this summer, the first time the new format has been sat, so there is much to learn. I am good at analysing data, but it doesn't mean I enjoy it 

I went swimming again this morning and I am delighted to report that, little by little, my shoulder is definitely improving in its range of movement. I can't get my arm up straight completely yet, but it is SO close. Earlier this year, when I raised my arms above my head, my left arm was about 40 degrees short of straight; now it is less than 10 degrees 

How is your week going?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Pretty well - apart from meeting paperwork. There's a lot! It's the start of the academic year and meetings have started analysing the data from the summer public exams and applying what we learn to plans for this year. There's been major changes to the public exams this summer, the first time the new format has been sat, so there is much to learn. I am good at analysing data, but it doesn't mean I enjoy it
> 
> I went swimming again this morning and I am delighted to report that, little by little, my shoulder is definitely improving in its range of movement. I can't get my arm up straight completely yet, but it is SO close. Earlier this year, when I raised my arms above my head, my left arm was about 40 degrees short of straight; now it is less than 10 degrees
> 
> How is your week going?



So glad about your shoulder! 
My week is busy with all the extracurricular activities and playdates in the afternoon and my meetings (photo- or school-related) in the mornings. Next week official school meetings start too.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sounds easy. But actually, at least so far, it isn't.
> I've posted an ad in a local site and I've been going around repairing home standby generators.
> The boredom is awful



Been there. 
Hated feeling like I was “out of the game,” and felt like I still had something to offer- that I could still be useful.
After 18 months of retirement I got a part time job. What a relief! 
You’re in a tough spot, Ed. I think many people don’t appreciate what a tremendous change we have to navigate with retirement.
Here’s hoping things work out in the best possible way for you! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Well All caught up, but now need to go and get stuck into work. Lots to do and will pop in later though.
> 
> Have a good Wednesday all.
> 
> Not See you all later.
> 
> View attachment 251933



HAHAHA!!! [emoji38]


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> I hear you! A few years ago, we lived in Tbilisi in the Republic of Georgia (for two years). During that timeframe, we traveled all over that region, northern Turkey, Azerbaijan, Armenia, to include the mountainous northern border of Georgia and Russia. All in our Tacoma! Never an issue. Including one long weekend nailbiting trek to Shatili.......if you have time, watch this!



WOW!!!!!
How come you were living over there?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I hear you! A few years ago, we lived in Tbilisi in the Republic of Georgia (for two years). During that timeframe, we traveled all over that region, northern Turkey, Azerbaijan, Armenia, to include the mountainous northern border of Georgia and Russia. All in our Tacoma! Never an issue. Including one long weekend nailbiting trek to Shatili.......if you have time, watch this!


It is very beautiful. Is that you in the video?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Of course, someone was here with the introduction before me.  And I spent all that time typing it... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


It is sometimes a good thing that more than one types it as often happens one or the other always tend to forget one of the creatures living in here. This way they all get mentioned sooner or later.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Have a good Wednesday, Carol!  I survived daughter’s playdate yesterday. Another one coming up today.
> When you’re an introvert, but your child is not—and popular...
> View attachment 251934


Whahaha. I love that one. Jarrod is the same. It feels very wierd. You just want to hide away and he is just so popular. But it is not a bad thing that our kids are so confident and well liked. It must mean that you are doing something right. Right???


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is sometimes a good thing that more than one types it as often happens one or the other always tend to forget one of the creatures living in here. This way they all get mentioned sooner or later.


I missed out poor Momtgomery and you know how well he looks after everyone. He always loves being dusted and a good scratch behind his ears and loves our company. He is extraordinarily tolerant for a coffee table giant armadillo


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Some details from inside Roskilde Cathedral, which is a surprisingly lively place despite all the people (mostly kings, queens, and nobles) buried in its crypts over the centuries.
> 
> View attachment 251935
> 
> 
> View attachment 251936
> 
> 
> View attachment 251937
> 
> 
> View attachment 251938


Wow, Gorgeous photos.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Some details from inside Roskilde Cathedral, which is a surprisingly lively place despite all the people (mostly kings, queens, and nobles) buried in its crypts over the centuries.
> 
> View attachment 251935
> 
> 
> View attachment 251936
> 
> 
> View attachment 251937
> 
> 
> View attachment 251938


In the second last picture it looks like they are all trying to crawl out. Should we be worried that we will be over run by King and Queen zombies back from the dead?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We all include different bits as it takes too long to type everything so it doesn't matter at all


Snappish more or less.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Pretty well - apart from meeting paperwork. There's a lot! It's the start of the academic year and meetings have started analysing the data from the summer public exams and applying what we learn to plans for this year. There's been major changes to the public exams this summer, the first time the new format has been sat, so there is much to learn. I am good at analysing data, but it doesn't mean I enjoy it
> 
> I went swimming again this morning and I am delighted to report that, little by little, my shoulder is definitely improving in its range of movement. I can't get my arm up straight completely yet, but it is SO close. Earlier this year, when I raised my arms above my head, my left arm was about 40 degrees short of straight; now it is less than 10 degrees
> 
> How is your week going?


That is really awesome news. It is such a great feeling when your body starts doing what it is supposed to do. Very happy for you Linda.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I missed out poor Momtgomery and you know how well he looks after everyone. He always loves being dusted and a good scratch behind his ears and loves our company. He is extraordinarily tolerant for a coffee table giant armadillo


Yip. But then again are Armadillos not slow and patient kind of animals?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!!!
> How come you were living over there?



Working for the USG over there....great time - friendly people, lots to see and do.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It is very beautiful. Is that you in the video?



No...unfortunately not my video - we only took pictures, not too much internet time really back in those days.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning y’all! I had to get up & out early this morning.. now I’m a state away waiting on a counterpart who didn’t get up as early as me.... hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All..

Weather update....Hurricane Florence is gone. Luckily our local area only had a lot of rain, a bit further west had tons of rain, localized flooding, some very bad winds, tornadoes, etc. BUT not nearly as bad as the poor folks in North and South Carolina - the rivers there are STILL flooding and have yet to crest..so things are really bad and getting worse.

And - the sun is out shining brightly!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's pictures like that, that still give me a twinge of homesickness from when I lived in England.



Welcome to the CDR! 
It’s hard to be homesick. 

I’m Kathy, I live in Ca with my family & 17 pets (few fish) & I have 5 tortoises along with a few others.


----------



## Momof4

The new love of my life goes in this morning to have some teeth removed. I don’t know how many yet. 
I love this dog so much and he’s only been with us a month.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> The new love of my life goes in this morning to have some teeth removed. I don’t know how many yet.
> I love this dog so much and he’s only been with us a month.
> View attachment 251943



Oh poor little thing. Hopefully she’ll feel much better once it’s done


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I love that one. Jarrod is the same. It feels very wierd. You just want to hide away and he is just so popular. But it is not a bad thing that our kids are so confident and well liked. It must mean that you are doing something right. Right???



Right!
[emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> In the second last picture it looks like they are all trying to crawl out. Should we be worried that we will be over run by King and Queen zombies back from the dead?



Maybe they’ll bring some sanity to the modern world? [emoji848] Or maybe not... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The new love of my life goes in this morning to have some teeth removed. I don’t know how many yet.
> I love this dog so much and he’s only been with us a month.
> View attachment 251943



Huge eyes. Don’t worry, Uzi, you’ll feel better soon! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to CDR. I'm Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England  Whereabouts in England did you live?
> 
> We are an international bunch of supportive friends in here subject to outbreaks of nonsense and puns.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and make yourself comfortable. The one-legged pirate will pop by shortly and take an order for your beverage of choice. He's sobered up a bit since Adam, aka @Tidgy'sDad, shut the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. If it gets too dark, polish the jellyfish a little and they will glow better. Watch out for the hedgehogs, they're prickly if you stub your toe on one in the gloom


Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm Anne, and I lived in England for about three years. The first year, I lived about 10 miles south of Blackpool. The latter two years we lived in the Leeds area. In fact, those are the only three years I've lived more than 30 miles away from Florida's capital city.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm Anne, and I lived in England for about three years. The first year, I lived about 10 miles south of Blackpool. The latter two years we lived in the Leeds area. In fact, those are the only three years I've lived more than 30 miles away from Florida's capital city.


I am not unfamiliar with either of those areas having gone to university in Lancaster (which is not far north of Blackpool for those not familiar with UK geography) and spent my teenage years in Harrogate just down the road from Leeds


----------



## JoesMum

Also Mark aka @Maro2Bear who now lives in Maryland spent a while in Harrogate too... well more accurately in the middle of Blubberhouses Moor (isn't that a brilliant name?) where there's a US government base


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I love this dog so much and he’s only been with us a month.
> ]



I know he loves you too!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> y.



Welcome Anne!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Let me take this opportunity to officially welcome you both to the CDR.  We’re a bunch of international friends coming together to goof around, chat, and support each other. We were also famously described as “nut jobs”, but let’s omit that and get cracking with the introduction.
> 
> You’re very welcome! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them.  Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark and prod the jellyfish if you need more light.
> 
> If you’d like some coffee, I can send our giant armadillo coffee table, Montgomery, your way. Oh, by the way, I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.


Lena, thank you for the warm welcome! The welcome sounds (and feels) a bit like poetry... I like it!

Please tell me The Drunken Penguin has Strongbow on tap... and not any of that "Wait, it comes in FLAVORS??" nonsense...  

I'll drink hot tea or coffee, depending on location and what's available. On this side of the pond, I will occasionally drink iced tea and coffee as well. I'd probably take afternoon tea here on a regular basis, except there's no such thing as a proper scone in the U.S.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Lena, thank you for the warm welcome! The welcome sounds (and feels) a bit like poetry... I like it!
> 
> Please tell me The Drunken Penguin has Strongbow on tap... and not any of that "Wait, it comes in FLAVORS??" nonsense...
> 
> I'll drink hot tea or coffee, depending on location and what's available. On this side of the pond, I will occasionally drink iced tea and coffee as well. I'd probably take afternoon tea here on a regular basis, except there's no such thing as a proper scone in the U.S.


Ah, now you need to consult Bea aka @Moozillion about that. She has an English tea room near her in Louisiana which seems pretty good! Probably a bit far for you to travel though


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I am not unfamiliar with either of those areas having gone to university in Lancaster (which is not far north of Blackpool for those not familiar with UK geography) and spent my teenage years in Harrogate just down the road from Leeds


I enjoyed visiting Harrogate. I spent a good bit of time wandering the gardens at Harewood House. I got a year's membership because it was a great place to take the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, and I adore the gardens over there.

I also spent many hours and days at the Royal Armouries Museum (main branch) in Leeds. Florida has only had a significant population since the invention of air conditioning (early 1900s). We don't have anything comparable to the suits of armour in there.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I enjoyed visiting Harrogate. I spent a good bit of time wandering the gardens at Harewood House. I got a year's membership because it was a great place to take the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, and I adore the gardens over there.
> 
> I also spent many hours and days at the Royal Armouries Museum (main branch) in Leeds. Florida has only had a significant population since the invention of air conditioning (early 1900s). We don't have anything comparable to the suits of armour in there.


This CDR post might bring back a few memories then 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1861#post-1334843


----------



## JoesMum

And this one
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1860#post-1334741


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Been there.
> Hated feeling like I was “out of the game,” and felt like I still had something to offer- that I could still be useful.
> After 18 months of retirement I got a part time job. What a relief!
> You’re in a tough spot, Ed. I think many people don’t appreciate what a tremendous change we have to navigate with retirement.
> Here’s hoping things work out in the best possible way for you! [emoji2][emoji173]️


Thanks, Bea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Maybe. [emoji23] You’re a workaholic, aren’t you, Ed?


No.
Just used to going to work.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, she was supposed to be hugging you ever since...  Sorry that backfired! [emoji23]


It's sad.
She said she didn't deserve it.
I need to be better with the "I love you" part.
It's a shame she felt that way.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Oops I misunderstood. Still not nice for your brother though.
> 
> And what is wrong with the Yaris. It looks like a nice car to me.


The Yaris has been a great car. All of our vehicles are great. But Kelly has never actually gotten a vehicle that she actually chose. It's always been one I chose for her. Cars and motorcycles. Always a vehicle I thought she'd like. Not one she picked out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> You sure do know the way into your woman's heart. Big Brownie points from all of us woman.


She does much more for me than I've done for her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Also Mark aka @Maro2Bear who now lives in Maryland spent a while in Harrogate too... well more accurately in the middle of Blubberhouses Moor (isn't that a brilliant name?) where there's a US government base



....but lived in between Knaresborough and Boroughbridge - home of The Black Bull Inn.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> ....but lived in between Knaresborough and Boroughbridge - home of The Black Bull Inn.


Very good at the Black Bull back then  We were regulars!

Did most people up on the base come from MD or PA? All our next door neighbours (the house was rented to people from the base) and their friends, who my sister and I also babysat for, seemed to. We are still in touch regularly with the last family I knew before I moved away. He was education officer on the base and they return to Yorkshire pretty much every summer.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Ah, now you need to consult Bea aka @Moozillion about that. She has an English tea room near her in Louisiana which seems pretty good! Probably a bit far for you to travel though



Never having been to England, I couldn’t say how they compare. But I worked in New Zealand for nearly 3 years and went to a number of tea rooms there. I think the scones here are really not that great: they’re very hard. The ones in NZ were bigger and not nearly as hard. So if English scones are like the Antipodean scones, then the ones at our tea room are not up to par!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Never having been to England, I couldn’t say how they compare. But I worked in New Zealand for nearly 3 years and went to a number of tea rooms there. I think the scones here are really not that great: they’re very hard. The ones in NZ were bigger and not nearly as hard. So if English scones are like the Antipodean scones, then the ones at our tea room are not up to par!




Not quite scones.... Betty’s of Harrogate “Fat Rascals”

https://www.bettys.co.uk/yorkshire-fat-rascal-scones-box-of-4


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Not quite scones.... Betty’s of Harrogate “Fat Rascals”
> 
> https://www.bettys.co.uk/yorkshire-fat-rascal-scones-box-of-4


Betty's anything! Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmy!!!!!!!!!!

Now there's a tea room for @Moozillion's bucket list. There are branches in Harrogate and York (also Otley and Ripon)


----------



## Oxalis

CarolM said:


> Oh Dear. It sounds like you definitly need a pick me up. What kind of job are you looking for? I hope it works out and that you find what you are looking for. And as far as cheering up goes, I like to read a few jokes and or watch a funny movie to cheer me up for a little while. Sometimes it does it for a long while as well.


That's very true! I just had a little vegging out period watching some funny shows on TV. I think it actually helped a bit.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay so far we have :
> Tort People
> Naughty Torts
> Turtle Strangers
> Tort Tweets.
> 
> Anybody else want to put a name in the Hat for draw? And Mark are you going to play the drums?


I have another suggestion for a name *" Tort Tunes"*


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> This CDR post might bring back a few memories then
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1861#post-1334843


Oh, it does....


----------



## Bee62

Good evening my lovely roommates.
I was only a half day away and there are so many new posts to read. 
A short update from me: The surgery of my boyfriend went well. Thanks for all your prayers and good wishes for him.
I had a busy day and it is not over. But I got the time and weighted Ma & Mo today and they gained weight !
Ma had 195 gr and Mo 278. They came with 157 and 265 gr.
Maybe tomorrow new pics of them.
I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.

Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> I was only a half day away and there are so many new posts to read.
> A short update from me: The surgery of my boyfriend went well. Thanks for all your prayers and good wishes for him.
> I had a busy day and it is not over. But I got the time and weighted Ma & Mo today and they gained weight !
> Ma had 195 gr and Mo 278. They came with 157 and 265 gr.
> Maybe tomorrow new pics of them.
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> Sabine


Hello Sabine 

Excellent news on both counts. I am looking forward to the photos


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hello Sabine
> 
> Excellent news on both counts. I am looking forward to the photos


Hello Linda. Yes, I am happy all went well this time.
I promise I`ll take new pics of Ma & Mo although their physical appearence don`t change so fast.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's sad.
> She said she didn't deserve it.
> I need to be better with the "I love you" part.
> It's a shame she felt that way.


It isn't a shame, I think it's actually a good thing.  She's humble, she's reasonable, and low maintenance, to boot! If her reaction had been, "Well, it's about darn time!" you'd be right to wonder if there was some pent-up resentment there. 

You say she's more giving than you are... Sounds to me like she isn't doing anything out of obligation, for brownie points, or karma, or whatever. She does it because that's the way she is...and the girl loves you.

Just accept and appreciate it. One of the things that makes her so special is because she doesn't expect things like this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Back to Tacoma and their value.... Progressive, my brothers insurance company cut him a check for


Pastel Tortie said:


> It isn't a shame, I think it's actually a good thing.  She's humble, she's reasonable, and low maintenance, to boot! If her reaction had been, "Well, it's about darn time!" you'd be right to wonder if there was some pent-up resentment there.
> 
> You say she's more giving than you are... Sounds to me like she isn't doing anything out of obligation, for brownie points, or karma, or whatever. She does it because that's the way she is...and the girl loves you.
> 
> Just accept and appreciate it. One of the things that makes her so special is because she doesn't expect things like this.


Well said.
And you're correct. She is wonderful.
I could have not have found a better wife.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well said.
> And you're correct. She is wonderful.
> I could have not have found a better wife.


And she's been married to you for 20 years. You must be doing something right!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> I was only a half day away and there are so many new posts to read.
> A short update from me: The surgery of my boyfriend went well. Thanks for all your prayers and good wishes for him.
> I had a busy day and it is not over. But I got the time and weighted Ma & Mo today and they gained weight !
> Ma had 195 gr and Mo 278. They came with 157 and 265 gr.
> Maybe tomorrow new pics of them.
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> Sabine



Glad your boyfriends surgery went well. I didn’t realize he was your boyfriend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And from down under in NZ, we have a sad weather news story... more than 100,000 lambs have perished due to late Spring snowstorms... 14.4 million dollar loss or more

https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/fa...-farmers-lose-100000-lambs-after-spring-storm


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And from down under in NZ, we have a sad weather news story... more than 100,000 lambs have perished due to late Spring snowstorms... 14.4 million dollar loss or more
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/fa...-farmers-lose-100000-lambs-after-spring-storm


That is very sad, these late cold snaps catch us all out but especially difficult for farmers.

We are expecting the tail end of Storm Helene to batter us from tomorrow evening and for the next couple of days so weather warnings in place. We've had strong winds and rain today but it's going to get worse.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The new love of my life goes in this morning to have some teeth removed. I don’t know how many yet.
> I love this dog so much and he’s only been with us a month.
> View attachment 251943


Shame poor little thing.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm Anne, and I lived in England for about three years. The first year, I lived about 10 miles south of Blackpool. The latter two years we lived in the Leeds area. In fact, those are the only three years I've lived more than 30 miles away from Florida's capital city.


Welcome Anne, I hope you enjoy our little cold and dark rooms. I am Carol and I live in Cape Town. I hope you have fun in here and remember we do not judge people, we are more than likely to be judged ourselves as we can be a bit crazy sometimes.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That is very sad, these late cold snaps catch us all out but especially difficult for farmers.
> 
> We are expecting the tail end of Storm Helene to batter us from tomorrow evening and for the next couple of days so weather warnings in place. We've had strong winds and rain today but it's going to get worse.


Those strong winds, named Storm Ali, killed two people yesterday. They have been pretty bad, over 100mph, up north and in Ireland

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-45582900/storm-ali-100mph-winds-leave-trail-of-destruction


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Yoga day today. It is still pretty grey and blustery out, but we Storm Ali barely touched us thank goodnesss.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> Just used to going to work.


You need to look at it like you are on leave at the moment. Until you can feel better about not working and can accept that you are retired.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's sad.
> She said she didn't deserve it.
> I need to be better with the "I love you" part.
> It's a shame she felt that way.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Yaris has been a great car. All of our vehicles are great. But Kelly has never actually gotten a vehicle that she actually chose. It's always been one I chose for her. Cars and motorcycles. Always a vehicle I thought she'd like. Not one she picked out.


Aaahhhh. I understand now.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> She does much more for me than I've done for her.


Well now that you are retired, here is your opportunity to correct that wrong and start doing lots of stuff for her. Good Luck and enjoy the journey.


----------



## CarolM

Oxalis said:


> That's very true! I just had a little vegging out period watching some funny shows on TV. I think it actually helped a bit.


Glad to read that. And welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms Muahahahaha!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my lovely roommates.
> I was only a half day away and there are so many new posts to read.
> A short update from me: The surgery of my boyfriend went well. Thanks for all your prayers and good wishes for him.
> I had a busy day and it is not over. But I got the time and weighted Ma & Mo today and they gained weight !
> Ma had 195 gr and Mo 278. They came with 157 and 265 gr.
> Maybe tomorrow new pics of them.
> I wish you all a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> Sabine


So glad to read that your friend did well and that Ma & Mo are both doing so well. I will look forward to the pictures when they come.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Yoga day today. It is still pretty grey and blustery out, but we Storm Ali barely touched us thank goodnesss.


Enjoy your Yoga.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me all caught up.

Nothing much to report from my side except that last night the house was very quiet with my two boys being away. I had forgotten what quiet sounded like. It was bliss.

Anyway Enjoy your thursdays everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well that is me all caught up.
> 
> Nothing much to report from my side except that last night the house was very quiet with my two boys being away. I had forgotten what quiet sounded like. It was bliss.


Did you also experience that strange phenomenon of opening the fridge and discovering that everything was still there?


> Anyway Enjoy your thursdays everyone.
> 
> View attachment 252018


[emoji23]
[/QUOTE]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Did you also experience that strange phenomenon of opening the fridge and discovering that everything was still there?
> 
> [emoji23]


[/QUOTE]
Whahahaha. Yes totally. Re the Fridge.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Glad your boyfriends surgery went well. I didn’t realize he was your boyfriend.



She’s been holding out on us


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And from down under in NZ, we have a sad weather news story... more than 100,000 lambs have perished due to late Spring snowstorms... 14.4 million dollar loss or more
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/fa...-farmers-lose-100000-lambs-after-spring-storm



That’s horrible!!! I hate when tragedy throws these senseless things at us :-(


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Did you also experience that strange phenomenon of opening the fridge and discovering that everything was still there?



Lmao!!! Obviously Spoken from an experienced MOM!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I’m Kathy, I live in Ca with my family & 17 pets (few fish) & I have 5 tortoises along with a few others.


Hi Kathy, and thanks for the warm welcome! I live in Florida with my significant other (he and I will sign all the paperwork eventually), two part-time kids (love them full-time, but they're only with us part of the time), a herd of cats, three turtles, and a bearded dragon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Welcome Anne, I hope you enjoy our little cold and dark rooms. I am Carol and I live in Cape Town. I hope you have fun in here and remember we do not judge people, we are more than likely to be judged ourselves as we can be a bit crazy sometimes.


Hi Carol! Thanks for the warm welcome. This is a great group, and I enjoy it very much!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends! I get to be slow n lazy this morning first appointment is not until 10am so I got big kids off to school, spent extra time with my critters and had some lazy coffee with a couple chapters of my favorite author.. Now I guess I gotta get my Little man up and ready and get moving. Enjoyed the extra time this morning Read ya later!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! I get to be slow n lazy this morning first appointment is not until 10am so I got big kids off to school, spent extra time with my critters and had some lazy coffee with a couple chapters of my favorite author.. Now I guess I gotta get my Little man up and ready and get moving. Enjoyed the extra time this morning Read ya later!


Good Morning Heather.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! Obviously Spoken from an experienced MOM!!!



My son is 6’6”

When my daughter, the eldest, went to university I barely noticed the difference because Son, who was still growing, basically ate her portion as well as her own. 

When he left for university my grocery bill halved at least!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> My son is 6’6”
> 
> When my daughter, the eldest, went to university I barely noticed the difference because Son, who was still growing, basically ate her portion as well as her own.
> 
> When he left for university my grocery bill halved at least!


After my kids both left the nest, it really surprised me that food got moldy in the fridge. When they lived at home, that never happened.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all..

Finally a second day of sunshine..... yep, went out for a morning paddle. Looks like the front of my kayak is floating on or above the water.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all..
> 
> Finally a second day of sunshine..... yep, went out for a morning paddle. Looks like the front of my kayak is floating on or above the water.
> 
> View attachment 252042


Must be good to be able to get back on the water


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> After my kids both left the nest, it really surprised me that food got moldy in the fridge. When they lived at home, that never happened.


So true!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Must be good to be able to get back on the water



Yes....four days is a lot to wait!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hi Kathy, and thanks for the warm welcome! I live in Florida with my significant other (he and I will sign all the paperwork eventually), two part-time kids (love them full-time, but they're only with us part of the time), a herd of cats, three turtles, and a bearded dragon.



I had two beardies 10 yrs ago and miss them. I had to rehome them and they’re the first pets I had to give away. 
You have a house full too!


----------



## Momof4

I’m so happy my boy made it thru his surgery and is doing so good today!!

He was a zombie last night but ended up eating and he’s super hungry today!
He’s on two meds and on his way to feeling better. 
Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth? 
His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! I get to be slow n lazy this morning first appointment is not until 10am so I got big kids off to school, spent extra time with my critters and had some lazy coffee with a couple chapters of my favorite author.. Now I guess I gotta get my Little man up and ready and get moving. Enjoyed the extra time this morning Read ya later!



Have a good day!


----------



## Oxalis

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all..
> 
> Finally a second day of sunshine..... yep, went out for a morning paddle. Looks like the front of my kayak is floating on or above the water.
> 
> View attachment 252042


My husband and I recently got our own kayaks.  He bought mine for my birthday. When we visit the water, I'll paddle out to the swamp to watch for turtles. Who knew? 


Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy my boy made it thru his surgery and is doing so good today!!
> 
> He was a zombie last night but ended up eating and he’s super hungry today!
> He’s on two meds and on his way to feeling better.
> Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth?
> His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!
> 
> View attachment 252046


He's going to feel so much better now. I just went to the dentist today to get a filling repaired. Turns out mashed potatoes are great when half your mouth's numb. Give the little guy a hug from me.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy my boy made it thru his surgery and is doing so good today!!
> 
> He was a zombie last night but ended up eating and he’s super hungry today!
> He’s on two meds and on his way to feeling better.
> Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth?
> His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!
> 
> View attachment 252046



Hopefully he is far more comfortable now


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> My husband and I recently got our own kayaks.  He bought mine for my birthday. When we visit the water, I'll paddle out to the swamp to watch for turtles. Who knew?



Great on the kayaks... need a pix of course....esp on the water. You really can sneak up on turtles basking away.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Those strong winds, named Storm Ali, killed two people yesterday. They have been pretty bad, over 100mph, up north and in Ireland
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-45582900/storm-ali-100mph-winds-leave-trail-of-destruction


Yes very sad - a tree fell on one person and a lady in her caravan was blown over a cliff. 
I think we got off lightly yesterday but tonight it's quite scary and I can't sleep. I don't mind the heavy rain but winds are so destructive at full force. Hope there are no more fatalities and casualties in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Glad your boyfriends surgery went well. I didn’t realize he was your boyfriend.


Thank you Kathy. He is my boyfriend. We first met in 2012. Since then we are together.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well that is me all caught up.
> 
> Nothing much to report from my side except that last night the house was very quiet with my two boys being away. I had forgotten what quiet sounded like. It was bliss.
> 
> Anyway Enjoy your thursdays everyone.
> 
> View attachment 252018


Enjoy the peace and quiet Carol!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So glad to read that your friend did well and that Ma & Mo are both doing so well. I will look forward to the pictures when they come.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> She’s been holding out on us


No, not really. I had sometimes spoken with Adam about my boyfriend. You came later to the CDR. That`s why you don`t know about him.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy my boy made it thru his surgery and is doing so good today!!
> 
> He was a zombie last night but ended up eating and he’s super hungry today!
> He’s on two meds and on his way to feeling better.
> Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth?
> His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!
> 
> View attachment 252046


Aw poor thing - that's an awful lot of teeth to lose but at least he's lost any pain he was suffering too.
Hope he's soon feeling the benefit, your family will with his fresher breath!


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hi Kathy, and thanks for the warm welcome! I live in Florida





Pastel Tortie said:


> Hi Carol! Thanks for the warm welcome. This is a great group, and I enjoy it very much!


Hi Anne, my name is Sabine or Bee and I am living in Germany. With a lot of chicken, cats, 3 sheep, 2 dogs and 10 tortoises.
Welcome to the CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

That was strange - I was trying to reply to Kathy and I couldn't because a message said I had to be logged in to post - but I was logged in!
Problem solved by logging out and then logging back in.......maybe the winds are upsetting the laptop too.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy my boy made it thru his surgery and is doing so good today!!
> 
> He was a zombie last night but ended up eating and he’s super hungry today!
> He’s on two meds and on his way to feeling better.
> Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth?
> His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!
> 
> View attachment 252046


How painful must these rotten teeth had been for him. Poor boy !
And he got his nails cut !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That was strange - I was trying to reply to Kathy and I couldn't because a message said I had to be logged in to post - but I was logged in!
> Problem solved by logging out and then logging back in.......maybe the winds are upsetting the laptop too.


Good evening Lyn.
Sometimes it is easy to solve a computer problem....


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hi Carol! Thanks for the warm welcome. This is a great group, and I enjoy it very much!


Hi Anne, I'm Lyn and I'm from Wales in the UK.
I have a leopard tort called Lola because a vet told me I had a female. 
She turned out to be a he but the name has stuck.
I always tell newcomers to the CDR that you don't have to mad to post here...... but it helps!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> Sometimes it is easy to solve a computer problem....



Yes sometimes the switching it off and back on again is all that's needed! 

Hi Sabine, how are you? 
Are you getting these storms as well?
I hope your partner is recovering well from his procedure at the hospital.


----------



## Lyn W

Oxalis said:


> That's very true! I just had a little vegging out period watching some funny shows on TV. I think it actually helped a bit.


They say laughter is the best medicine so I'm glad the TV has helped.
Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Yes sometimes the switching it off and back on again is all that's needed!
> 
> Hi Sabine, how are you?
> Are you getting these storms as well?
> I hope your partner is recovering well from his procedure at the hospital.


Hi Lyn, I am fine. Luckily no storm in Germany. We have nice warm and sunny weather like it was in summer !
The recovery of my boyfriend will need a little bit longer but I am glad that he survived the surgery. For him an anesthesia is very dangerous.
How are you ? New troubles with your neighbors or hopefully not ?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm not sure if we still have Storm Ali or if Storm Bronagh has reached us in Wales yet.....I can't keep up with them - nor would I try!!
It seems a little bit calmer out there now - must be having a rest before it picks up speed tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn, I am fine. Luckily no storm in Germany. We have nice warm and sunny weather like it was in summer !
> The recovery of my boyfriend will need a little bit longer but I am glad that he survived the surgery. For him an anesthesia is very dangerous.
> How are you ? New troubles with your neighbors or hopefully not ?


I'm good thanks Sabine - glad Friday is here again.
Neighbours are OK at the moment but their remaining fence panels are blowing about like sheets and will be down by tomorrow - they just don't put any extra support against them to stop them getting damaged. I just hope their fence doesn't break my little fence when it falls.
Good to hear your guy is doing OK - I hope he takes it easy and makes sure he is fully recovered.


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better try and get some sleep or it won't be worth me going to bed.
So I'll say Nos Da to you Sabine and anyone else still about.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Bee62

Good night Lyn. Sleep well and a happy Friday for you and Lola too. 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Bee62

*Just for fun....*.
The Shirelles, 1960, Will you still love me tomorrow

Here is my version:


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> How painful must these rotten teeth had been for him. Poor boy !
> And he got his nails cut !



Good eye!! We also did his microchip. I just told them to do it all while he was out! 
I used to hear his click click on the tile and now nothing. He needs a Bell because he’s so quiet.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yes very sad - a tree fell on one person and a lady in her caravan was blown over a cliff.
> I think we got off lightly yesterday but tonight it's quite scary and I can't sleep. I don't mind the heavy rain but winds are so destructive at full force. Hope there are no more fatalities and casualties in the next couple of days.



The wind was bad here when I went to bed last night. Thankfully it has dropped a little this morning and the sun has come out


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yes sometimes the switching it off and back on again is all that's needed!


Shhh! I have spent the last 30 years being paid to pretend it’s harder than that


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> *Just for fun....*.
> The Shirelles, 1960, Will you still love me tomorrow
> 
> Here is my version:



Round of applause!  Brilliant!

That’s today’s earworm sorted 

Translation in case earworms don’t have the same name in Germany - An earworm is a tune that gets stuck in your head and you can’t stop singing or humming it for the rest of the day


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I have already been for my swim, bumped into a former colleague who I haven’t seen for years (not while swimming) and must now drive to an appointment in Uckfield... about an hour south from here.

Not see you later! [emoji112]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy my boy made it thru his surgery and is doing so good today!!
> 
> He was a zombie last night but ended up eating and he’s super hungry today!
> He’s on two meds and on his way to feeling better.
> Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth?
> His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!
> 
> View attachment 252046


Well done Uzi.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> No, not really. I had sometimes spoken with Adam about my boyfriend. You came later to the CDR. That`s why you don`t know about him.



It’s typical.... I miss all the good stuff!!!! [emoji23]
I’m just harassing you, Sabine.


----------



## EllieMay

I’m anticipating a great day! I have no plans this weekend and those are my favorite kind! I wish for all of you peace and happiness


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Just for fun....*.
> The Shirelles, 1960, Will you still love me tomorrow
> 
> Here is my version:


[emoji76] [emoji76] [emoji76]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Shhh! I have spent the last 30 years being paid to pretend it’s harder than that


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. I took today off and Monday is a public holiday here. So a nice long weekend for me. I am currently waiting at the school for Jarrod to come back from camp then fetching the eldest from Uni. Later this evening it is my osteopath appointment and afterwards a relaxing weekend.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. I took today off and Monday is a public holiday here. So a nice long weekend for me. I am currently waiting at the school for Jarrod to come back from camp then fetching the eldest from Uni. Later this evening it is my osteopath appointment and afterwards a relaxing weekend.


Forgot to wish everyone an awesome Friday. Enjoy!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## JoesMum

And tomorrow we have the Dark Lord’s Birthday to celebrate


----------



## Oxalis

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 252132


SO true. Thanks, everyone, for helping me get through the week. Hopefully _someone_ calls me next week with an interview offer...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oxalis said:


> SO true. Thanks, everyone, for helping me get through the week. Hopefully _someone_ calls me next week with an interview offer...



Fingers crossed and good luck. And if not next week.....chin up. Soon, the right new opportunity can pop up! Always be looking forward.


----------



## Momof4

Oxalis said:


> SO true. Thanks, everyone, for helping me get through the week. Hopefully _someone_ calls me next week with an interview offer...



It will come!! Enjoy this time! Have coffee with an old friend or get through that list you never had time for!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Round of applause!  Brilliant!
> 
> That’s today’s earworm sorted
> 
> Translation in case earworms don’t have the same name in Germany - An earworm is a tune that gets stuck in your head and you can’t stop singing or humming it for the rest of the day


I am glad that I have planted an earworm in your head. 
Btw. in German the earmworm has the same meaning and is called: "Ohrwurm".
1:1 translation Language can be soooo easy ( sometimes ).


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It’s typical.... I miss all the good stuff!!!! [emoji23]
> I’m just harassing you, Sabine.


No, not good stuff. I have a lot of problems with him but that`s another theme.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth?
> His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!


Oh, I can imagine... Not the 12 rotted teeth part, but definitely what we call "death breath" from one of the cats. It's like he projects it when he's growling and hissing, not wanting to be messed with. (Most likely to occur when said cat needs to be pilled...) It's almost like a weapon, this death breath.

Of course, the wielder of this highly potent death breath would be the black cat named Anubis...


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR!

And for @Tidgy’s Dad...


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, all! I might be around today. [emoji28]
Happy birthday, Adam! @Tidgy’s Dad [emoji253][emoji512]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning/Afternoon all.

Up early this morning to soon depart for a drive to southern Maryland to kayak on Mattawoman Creek. It’s an interesting area, part of the creek meanders through a large boggy, marsh area complete with eagles, beaver, otters American Lotus and more....whereas the opposite end widens up, has a lot more waterfowl, eagles and eventually joins the mighty Potomac River. So, depending on the route one can really encounter a vast array of “stuff”.

The paddle plan (pix below) today is to head toward the Potomac - unless it’s way windy...the marshy area is much more protected.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> *Just for fun....*.
> The Shirelles, 1960, Will you still love me tomorrow
> 
> Here is my version:


Another Golden Oldie - not you Sabine - the song though I'm sure you will be a Golden Oldie too one day!!
A favourite song of mine, sung beautifully by you as always - thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Adam @Tidgy's Dad



........................................a rock cake for you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
A very wet day here but thankfully the gales have gone for now.
We certainly had some rainfall the other night but it is good to see the rivers filling up again.
I have no special plans this weekend just enjoying some R&R time.
Hope you all have a good weekend whatever your plans.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Another Golden Oldie - not you Sabine - the song though I'm sure you will be a Golden Oldie too one day!!
> A favourite song of mine, sung beautifully by you as always - thank you!


Yes, Oldies but Goldies ! Thank you very much Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon all.
> 
> Up early this morning to soon depart for a drive to southern Maryland to kayak on Mattawoman Creek. It’s an interesting area, part of the creek meanders through a large boggy, marsh area complete with eagles, beaver, otters American Lotus and more....whereas the opposite end widens up, has a lot more waterfowl, eagles and eventually joins the mighty Potomac River. So, depending on the route one can really encounter a vast array of “stuff”.
> 
> The paddle plan (pix below) today is to head toward the Potomac - unless it’s way windy...the marshy area is much more protected.
> 
> View attachment 252175


Looking forward for a lot of pics !


----------



## Bee62

A very Happy Birthday for you, all best wishes, a lot of luck and cheese, the grace of wifey and some bottles of .....
That`s what I am wishing you for your new year of life.

Sabine, the ccLBee


----------



## Bee62




----------



## EllieMay

A very late good morning to all of you and a very Happy Birthday to Adam @tidgysdad

Rain has finally reached us so it’s a lazy indoor Saturday... I’ve got a porkloin on the smoker and and a couple of good books. Read ya later!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Tidgy's Dad





Enjoy the next three days!​


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. It’s been wet, wet, wet here in the south east today and it’s due to get wetter. 

JoesDad and I have spent today in London. It’s the annual Open City weekend when around 800 buildings, both ancient and modern, that the public cannot normally visit are open free of charge. 

This year we visited 5, so postcards will be split across more than one post. 

Our opening visit was to the brand new Bloomberg building ... it even has a Roman temple in the basement which we visited last year. Designed to be eco friendly and base for their 4000 staff monitoring and reporting on the financial markets. 

It is stunning!







View of St Paul’s Cathedral 



View towards the Leadenhall Building aka the Cheese Grater due to its sloping side (see later)


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 252132


Aaahhh cute.


----------



## CarolM

Oxalis said:


> SO true. Thanks, everyone, for helping me get through the week. Hopefully _someone_ calls me next week with an interview offer...


Holding thumbs.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR!
> 
> And for @Tidgy’s Dad...


I found this under your link Linda. So thank you. A very Happy Birthday Adam. Have an awesome 3 day birthday.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon all.
> 
> Up early this morning to soon depart for a drive to southern Maryland to kayak on Mattawoman Creek. It’s an interesting area, part of the creek meanders through a large boggy, marsh area complete with eagles, beaver, otters American Lotus and more....whereas the opposite end widens up, has a lot more waterfowl, eagles and eventually joins the mighty Potomac River. So, depending on the route one can really encounter a vast array of “stuff”.
> 
> The paddle plan (pix below) today is to head toward the Potomac - unless it’s way windy...the marshy area is much more protected.
> 
> View attachment 252175


Enjoy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It’s been wet, wet, wet here in the south east today and it’s due to get wetter.
> 
> JoesDad and I have spent today in London. It’s the annual Open City weekend when around 800 buildings, both ancient and modern, that the public cannot normally visit are open free of charge.
> 
> This year we visited 5, so postcards will be split across more than one post.
> 
> Our opening visit was to the brand new Bloomberg building ... it even has a Roman temple in the basement which we visited last year. Designed to be eco friendly and base for their 4000 staff monitoring and reporting on the financial markets.
> 
> It is stunning!
> View attachment 252185
> 
> View attachment 252187
> 
> View attachment 252188
> 
> 
> View of St Paul’s Cathedral
> View attachment 252189
> 
> 
> View towards the Leadenhall Building aka the Cheese Grater due to its sloping side (see later)
> View attachment 252190


Stunning places.


----------



## CarolM

Well today has been a really good day. As hubby brought home something that I thought was lost. @Kristoff thank thank thank you. It totally made my day.
Then i went to High Tea at the Table Bay Hotel. So I took some pics to share with the ladies who like their high tea. It was very filling and very yummy.
Enjoy the rest of your Saturday. And did I tell I got my postcard from Lena. Just in case I didn't let me tell you that I got my postcard from Lena all the way from Denmark. Jarrod asked me who was sending me stuff from Denmark very surprised. So I said from one of my friends. Then he acts all surprised that I even have friends. Just like his father and likes to push the buttons. [emoji85]


----------



## JoesMum

Next up was the viewing gallery of The Cheese Grater... views would have been improved in the sunshine!

Looking south: Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast with The Shard, London’s tallest building, just sneaking in behind The Walkie Talkie



Looking west with St Paul’s just visible through the mist



Coming down in the glass lift looking towards St Helen’s church (see later) 



And exiting the building looking towards the famous Lloyd’s building designed by Richard Rogers who also designed the Pompidou Centre in Paris. I used to work for Lloyd’s ... it’s the major international insurance market where ships, satellites and all things expensive get insured.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well today has been a really good day. As hubby brought home something that I thought was lost. @Kristoff thank thank thank you. It totally made my day.
> Then i went to High Tea at the Table Bay Hotel. So I took some pics to share with the ladies who like their high tea. It was very filling and very yummy.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday. And did I tell I got my postcard from Lena. Just in case I didn't let me tell you that I got my postcard from Lens all the way from Denmark. Jarrod asked me who was sending me stuff from Denmark very surprised. So I said from one of my friends. Then he acts all surprised that I even have friends. Just like his father and likes to push the buttons. [emoji85]
> View attachment 252191
> View attachment 252192
> View attachment 252193
> View attachment 252194
> View attachment 252195
> View attachment 252196
> View attachment 252197
> View attachment 252198
> View attachment 252199
> View attachment 252200
> View attachment 252201
> View attachment 252202



WHAAAAAT?????!!!! Seriously? It reached you? I’m so surprised. And, hey, it only took... four months? [emoji33][emoji6] We’d better start our TORTOISE gift exchange soon... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I’m so happy though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well today has been a really good day. As hubby brought home something that I thought was lost. @Kristoff thank thank thank you. It totally made my day.
> Then i went to High Tea at the Table Bay Hotel. So I took some pics to share with the ladies who like their high tea. It was very filling and very yummy.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday. And did I tell I got my postcard from Lena. Just in case I didn't let me tell you that I got my postcard from Lena all the way from Denmark. Jarrod asked me who was sending me stuff from Denmark very surprised. So I said from one of my friends. Then he acts all surprised that I even have friends. Just like his father and likes to push the buttons. [emoji85]
> View attachment 252191
> View attachment 252192
> View attachment 252193
> View attachment 252194
> View attachment 252195
> View attachment 252196
> View attachment 252197
> View attachment 252198
> View attachment 252199
> View attachment 252200
> View attachment 252201
> View attachment 252202



That tea looks wonderful!

And I am so pleased your Danish mail finally made it to South Africa... I think it probably did travel by snail!


----------



## JoesMum

Next up one of the oldest churches in London, St Helen’s. 

It is medieval (15th century) and was the church for a convent next door which now houses St Helen’s Place (see next post) 

However, Henry VIII fell out with the Pope and had all the convents and monasteries closed keeping their land and money for himself. The church survived and became a protestant Church of England church. 

It survived the Great Fire of London in 1666 and even survived both World Wars with no more than a couple of broken windows. 

Then, in 1992, the IRA bombed the Baltic Exchange and this poor church was badly damaged with the pressure blowing out windows and blowing the roof off. 

The church underwent significant repair with things being salvaged where they could. 







Stand for the Lord Mayor’s ceremonial sword when he attends services!



Memorial to a merchant from 1594 who established trade with Turkey.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> WHAAAAAT?????!!!! Seriously? It reached you? I’m so surprised. And, hey, it only took... four months? [emoji33][emoji6] We’d better start our TORTOISE gift exchange soon... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I’m so happy though!!!!!!!!!


Lol. I know right. Can only be africa.


----------



## JoesMum

Next up St Helen’s Place and Leather Sellers’ Hall. The Worshipful Company of Leather Sellers is one of the city’s oldest Livery Companies founded in the 15th century. While the leather trade isn’t as important as it was, the company still does much charitable work and runs several schools which were originally founded for the poor. 

They bought the convent land from Henry VIII for £380 five years after he closed the convent and established their second hall their. They are now in their 7th hall, the 6th on this site, renting out the rest of the buildings. 

The modern building behind is called The Gherkin



The Court Room with some ancient leather goods on the table



The modern Reception Room faces St Helen’s church (previous post). This side of the square was also damaged by the 1992 bombing. They have made the most of the view. 



The apprenticeship indenture paper for JRR Tolkein’s Great Grandfather. It’s called an indenture because of the dents at the top of the document. Two copies were made on the same sheet of paper. One copy was kept by the Livery Company and the other by the apprentice. The cut was wiggly and you could prove it was the original because it would match its opposite half!


----------



## JoesMum

Next up we went to Whitechapel, only a few minutes walk from the city wealth. It has been a very impoverished part of London through most of its history, still not that good now. 

Here we went to Toynbee Hall, a Victorian social work project, trying to help the poorest people in the community from the late 19th century to the present day. 

We were shown round by a historian who gave us a really interesting insight into the work of Samuel Barnett who founded it and what the area was like back then. 










And a lovely quote from the founder which translates don’t decide not to do something because you’re afraid of the future


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well today has been a really good day. As hubby brought home something that I thought was lost. @Kristoff thank thank thank you. It totally made my day.
> Then i went to High Tea at the Table Bay Hotel. So I took some pics to share with the ladies who like their high tea. It was very filling and very yummy.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday. And did I tell I got my postcard from Lena. Just in case I didn't let me tell you that I got my postcard from Lena all the way from Denmark. Jarrod asked me who was sending me stuff from Denmark very surprised. So I said from one of my friends. Then he acts all surprised that I even have friends. Just like his father and likes to push the buttons. [emoji85]
> View attachment 252191
> View attachment 252192
> View attachment 252193
> View attachment 252194
> View attachment 252195
> View attachment 252196
> View attachment 252197
> View attachment 252198
> View attachment 252199
> View attachment 252200
> View attachment 252201
> View attachment 252202


I LOVE bread, so those finger sandwiches and all that other bread-type stuff just looks so good to me. YUM!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

And finally, we jumped on a tube and headed to the poshest bit of London by St James’ Palace and The Ritz Hotel to a private members’ club called the Royal Over-Seas League (and yes it is hyphenated)

This club is very proud that it has had female membership since its foundation in the very early 20th century unlike several of its neighbours. 

It’s actually 3 buildings of different periods knocked together 





This Georgian staircase has a bowed banister to allow ladies wearing crinoline skirts to use it more easily. Right at the top, the bars are straight as servants didn’t wear crinolines


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Next up was the viewing gallery of The Cheese Grater... views would have been improved in the sunshine!
> 
> Looking south: Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast with The Shard, London’s tallest building, just sneaking in behind The Walkie Talkie
> View attachment 252203
> 
> 
> Looking west with St Paul’s just visible through the mist
> View attachment 252204
> 
> 
> Coming down in the glass lift looking towards St Helen’s church (see later)
> View attachment 252205
> 
> 
> And exiting the building looking towards the famous Lloyd’s building designed by Richard Rogers who also designed the Pompidou Centre in Paris. I used to work for Lloyd’s ... it’s the major international insurance market where ships, satellites and all things expensive get insured.
> View attachment 252206


London has quite the mixture of new and old. I love your pictures.


----------



## JoesMum

We are home now having done a lot of walking. However, we have a 30th wedding anniversary party to attend this evening. It’s a long day!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Next up one of the oldest churches in London, St Helen’s.
> 
> It is medieval (15th century) and was the church for a convent next door which now houses St Helen’s Place (see next post)
> 
> However, Henry VIII fell out with the Pope and had all the convents and monasteries closed keeping their land and money for himself. The church survived and became a protestant Church of England church.
> 
> It survived the Great Fire of London in 1666 and even survived both World Wars with no more than a couple of broken windows.
> 
> Then, in 1992, the IRA bombed the Baltic Exchange and this poor church was badly damaged with the pressure blowing out windows and blowing the roof off.
> 
> The church underwent significant repair with things being salvaged where they could.
> View attachment 252207
> 
> View attachment 252208
> 
> View attachment 252209
> 
> 
> Stand for the Lord Mayor’s ceremonial sword when he attends services!
> View attachment 252210
> 
> 
> Memorial to a merchant from 1594 who established trade with Turkey.
> View attachment 252211


That is so neat! Don't tear it down to make way for progress. . . just build around it!


----------



## Reptilony

Hi, first time for me in this dark room, sorry for interrupting, does anyone know when will be this photo contest and amazing calendar that I heard of?


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Hi, first time for me in this dark room, sorry for interrupting, does anyone know when will be this photo contest and amazing calendar that I heard of?



Hello and welcome to the CDR. 

Send a message to @Yvonne G and she will be able to tell you. 

In the meantime, pull up an armadillo and relax to join in the madness of the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in south east England. 

I am sorry I can’t stay long as I am just going out in the real world. Maybe I’ll see you around in here tomorrow


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> A very late good morning to all of you and a very Happy Birthday to Adam @tidgysdad
> 
> Rain has finally reached us so it’s a lazy indoor Saturday... I’ve got a porkloin on the smoker and and a couple of good books. Read ya later!



Even though I pretty much try to only do vegetarian meals - a good old fashioned pork loin on the back yard smoker sounds (and smells) good. Pix of the end product!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Afternoon & Evening All

Just back from our 5 hour paddle where we knocked off about 12 miles or so. Started off overcast and calm, then some sun followed by a brief gale which created some nice wakes and waves as we crossed Mattawoman Creek where it meets the Potomac. Many (5 or 6) Bald Eagle sightings along with the rest of the usual suspects (geese, ducks, cormorants, herons).

*The Start of Our Paddle Heading West





A Hunter’s Goose Blind





Time for a Break on a Small Peninsula





My Paddling Companion





Paddling Back Through the Marshy Area (A Short Cut)



*


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well today has been a really good day. As hubby brought home something that I thought was lost. @Kristoff thank thank thank you. It totally made my day.
> in case I didn't let me tell you that I got my postcard from Lena all the way from Denmark. Jarrod asked me who was sending me stuff from Denmark very surprised. So I said from one of my friends. Then he acts all surprised that I even have friends. Just like his father and likes to push the buttons. [emoji85] []



I had that day yesterday! I received a nice padded envelope full of seed yesterday from Mark.. so excited... a little perturbed that the weather didn’t cooperate so I could plant today:-(
This room has been great for friendship and I appreciate you all so much. Sometimes a nice chat fixes everything... but surprises in the mail are awesome too!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Hi, first time for me in this dark room, sorry for interrupting, does anyone know when will be this photo contest and amazing calendar that I heard of?



Hey You! Nice to read you here


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Even though I pretty much try to only do vegetarian meals - a good old fashioned pork loin on the back yard smoker sounds (and smells) good. Pix of the end product!



Pork is really very low calorie if you stay away from the processed stuff... it’s really a shame that I didn’t read this earlier because it came out very well.. it also disappeared pretty quickly... along with the skillet corn n taters and the salad 
But here’s what’s left..


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And finally, we jumped on a tube and headed to the poshest bit of London by St James’ Palace and The Ritz Hotel to a private members’ club called the Royal Over-Seas League (and yes it is hyphenated)
> 
> This club is very proud that it has had female membership since its foundation in the very early 20th century unlike several of its neighbours.
> 
> It’s actually 3 buildings of different periods knocked together
> View attachment 252223
> 
> View attachment 252224
> 
> 
> This Georgian staircase has a bowed banister to allow ladies wearing crinoline skirts to use it more easily. Right at the top, the bars are straight as servants didn’t wear crinolines
> View attachment 252225
> 
> 
> View attachment 252226
> 
> View attachment 252227


Some very beautiful buildings.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are home now having done a lot of walking. However, we have a 30th wedding anniversary party to attend this evening. It’s a long day!


Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> Hey You! Nice to read you here


Thanks!! So what's going here? What do people talk about?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I had that day yesterday! I received a nice padded envelope full of seed yesterday from Mark.. so excited... a little perturbed that the weather didn’t cooperate so I could plant today:-(
> This room has been great for friendship and I appreciate you all so much. Sometimes a nice chat fixes everything... but surprises in the mail are awesome too!


Totally with you on that one.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Pork is really very low calorie if you stay away from the processed stuff... it’s really a shame that I didn’t read this earlier because it came out very well.. it also disappeared pretty quickly... along with the skillet corn n taters and the salad
> But here’s what’s left..
> View attachment 252243


Yummy.


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Adam!!
We love you!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well today has been a really good day. As hubby brought home something that I thought was lost. @Kristoff thank thank thank you. It totally made my day.
> Then i went to High Tea at the Table Bay Hotel. So I took some pics to share with the ladies who like their high tea. It was very filling and very yummy.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday. And did I tell I got my postcard from Lena. Just in case I didn't let me tell you that I got my postcard from Lena all the way from Denmark. Jarrod asked me who was sending me stuff from Denmark very surprised. So I said from one of my friends. Then he acts all surprised that I even have friends. Just like his father and likes to push the buttons. [emoji85]
> View attachment 252191
> View attachment 252192
> View attachment 252193
> View attachment 252194
> View attachment 252195
> View attachment 252196
> View attachment 252197
> View attachment 252198
> View attachment 252199
> View attachment 252200
> View attachment 252201
> View attachment 252202


So pleased your seeds arrived ypu should have some lovely Danish Dandies soon!
Your tea looks very yummy!
Was it for a special occasion?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Thanks!! So what's going here? What do people talk about?



I think everything and nothing - sometimes all at once!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And finally, we jumped on a tube and headed to the poshest bit of London by St James’ Palace and The Ritz Hotel to a private members’ club called the Royal Over-Seas League (and yes it is hyphenated)
> 
> This club is very proud that it has had female membership since its foundation in the very early 20th century unlike several of its neighbours.
> 
> It’s actually 3 buildings of different periods knocked together
> View attachment 252223
> 
> View attachment 252224
> 
> 
> This Georgian staircase has a bowed banister to allow ladies wearing crinoline skirts to use it more easily. Right at the top, the bars are straight as servants didn’t wear crinolines
> View attachment 252225
> 
> 
> View attachment 252226
> 
> View attachment 252227


What an interesting day you have had some wonderful buildings ancient and modern there.
I was supposed to be going to London today with my sister for Chris Packham's 'Walk for Wildlife' but she wasn't well so couldn't go.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> That is so neat! Don't tear it down to make way for progress. . . just build around it!


Sadly not always the case as a lot of old buildings, and things like parks etc are being lost because of the new Crossrail.
I hear they are even going to destroy an ancient woodland and cemeteries for the high speed trains to the north - all for the sake of a time saving of about 20 minutes I believe. Madness!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are home now having done a lot of walking. However, we have a 30th wedding anniversary party to attend this evening. It’s a long day!


After a few drinks you'll be up and dancing on the tables Linda!!
Have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon & Evening All
> 
> Just back from our 5 hour paddle where we knocked off about 12 miles or so. Started off overcast and calm, then some sun followed by a brief gale which created some nice wakes and waves as we crossed Mattawoman Creek where it meets the Potomac. Many (5 or 6) Bald Eagle sightings along with the rest of the usual suspects (geese, ducks, cormorants, herons).
> 
> *The Start of Our Paddle Heading West
> 
> View attachment 252233
> 
> 
> 
> A Hunter’s Goose Blind
> 
> View attachment 252234
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a Break on a Small Peninsula
> 
> View attachment 252235
> 
> 
> 
> My Paddling Companion
> 
> View attachment 252236
> 
> 
> 
> Paddling Back Through the Marshy Area (A Short Cut)
> 
> View attachment 252239
> *


Looks lovely and peaceful there - although I think I would have been tempted to saw through the legs of the Goose blind!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well today has been a really good day. As hubby brought home something that I thought was lost. @Kristoff thank thank thank you. It totally made my day.
> Then i went to High Tea at the Table Bay Hotel. So I took some pics to share with the ladies who like their high tea. It was very filling and very yummy.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday. And did I tell I got my postcard from Lena. Just in case I didn't let me tell you that I got my postcard from Lena all the way from Denmark. Jarrod asked me who was sending me stuff from Denmark very surprised. So I said from one of my friends. Then he acts all surprised that I even have friends. Just like his father and likes to push the buttons. [emoji85]
> View attachment 252191
> View attachment 252192
> View attachment 252193
> View attachment 252194
> View attachment 252195
> View attachment 252196
> View attachment 252197
> View attachment 252198
> View attachment 252199
> View attachment 252200
> View attachment 252201
> View attachment 252202


What was this ? I don`t mean the dandelion seeds and the letter from Lena, but the lots of cake. I gained weight by the look on the pictures !!!!! That`s mean !


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon & Evening All
> 
> Just back from our 5 hour paddle where we knocked off about 12 miles or so. Started off overcast and calm, then some sun followed by a brief gale which created some nice wakes and waves as we crossed Mattawoman Creek where it meets the Potomac. Many (5 or 6) Bald Eagle sightings along with the rest of the usual suspects (geese, ducks, cormorants, herons).
> 
> *The Start of Our Paddle Heading West
> 
> View attachment 252233
> 
> 
> 
> A Hunter’s Goose Blind
> 
> View attachment 252234
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a Break on a Small Peninsula
> 
> View attachment 252235
> 
> 
> 
> My Paddling Companion
> 
> View attachment 252236
> 
> 
> 
> Paddling Back Through the Marshy Area (A Short Cut)
> 
> View attachment 252239
> 
> *



It looks very peaceful


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Next up was the viewing gallery of The Cheese Grater... views would have been improved in the sunshine!
> 
> Looking south: Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast with The Shard, London’s tallest building, just sneaking in behind The Walkie Talkie
> View attachment 252203
> 
> 
> Looking west with St Paul’s just visible through the mist
> View attachment 252204
> 
> 
> Coming down in the glass lift looking towards St Helen’s church (see later)
> View attachment 252205
> 
> 
> And exiting the building looking towards the famous Lloyd’s building designed by Richard Rogers who also designed the Pompidou Centre in Paris. I used to work for Lloyd’s ... it’s the major international insurance market where ships, satellites and all things expensive get insured.
> View attachment 252206


When you would not have mentioned the Tower Bridge I would have thought it is another city. So many new and futuristic looking buildings.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thanks!! So what's going here? What do people talk about?



Just about everything from complete nonsense and puns through to day to day goings on via postcards from our communities and our travels


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Thanks!! So what's going here? What do people talk about?


Welcome to the CDR.
We talk about tortoises, families, problems, things we have done........... you name it we talk about it!
There's a lot of nonsense and sometimes mischief going on in here but above all we have lots of fun!!
Feel free to pop in and join us anytime!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What an interesting day you have had some wonderful buildings ancient and modern there.
> I was supposed to be going to London today with my sister for Chris Packham's 'Walk for Wildlife' but she wasn't well so couldn't go.



Oh that’s a shame


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Next up St Helen’s Place and Leather Sellers’ Hall. The Worshipful Company of Leather Sellers is one of the city’s oldest Livery Companies founded in the 15th century. While the leather trade isn’t as important as it was, the company still does much charitable work and runs several schools which were originally founded for the poor.
> 
> They bought the convent land from Henry VIII for £380 five years after he closed the convent and established their second hall their. They are now in their 7th hall, the 6th on this site, renting out the rest of the buildings.
> 
> The modern building behind is called The Gherkin
> View attachment 252212
> 
> 
> The Court Room with some ancient leather goods on the table
> View attachment 252213
> 
> 
> The modern Reception Room faces St Helen’s church (previous post). This side of the square was also damaged by the 1992 bombing. They have made the most of the view.
> View attachment 252214
> 
> 
> The apprenticeship indenture paper for JRR Tolkein’s Great Grandfather. It’s called an indenture because of the dents at the top of the document. Two copies were made on the same sheet of paper. One copy was kept by the Livery Company and the other by the apprentice. The cut was wiggly and you could prove it was the original because it would match its opposite half!
> View attachment 252215


I don`t like it when old architecture is mixed with new and very futuristic looking architecture.


----------



## Lyn W

Shame Adam hasn't been in today, was he doing something special for his birthday?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I don`t like it when old architecture is mixed with new and very futuristic looking architecture.


When there is so much damage there are difficult decisions to be made. Sometimes something modern looks better than something new pretending to be something old.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Shame Adam hasn't been in today, was he doing something for his birthday?



I am disappointed too. After his appearance a few days ago, I thought he would at least be able to pop in today, but it seems he is busy elsewhere


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And finally, we jumped on a tube and headed to the poshest bit of London by St James’ Palace and The Ritz Hotel to a private members’ club called the Royal Over-Seas League (and yes it is hyphenated)
> 
> This club is very proud that it has had female membership since its foundation in the very early 20th century unlike several of its neighbours.
> 
> It’s actually 3 buildings of different periods knocked together
> View attachment 252223
> 
> View attachment 252224
> 
> 
> This Georgian staircase has a bowed banister to allow ladies wearing crinoline skirts to use it more easily. Right at the top, the bars are straight as servants didn’t wear crinolines
> View attachment 252225
> 
> 
> View attachment 252226
> 
> View attachment 252227


The stucco ceilings are amazing.


----------



## JoesMum

The party was not far from home fortunately. I am sure some will be up late into the night, but we have crept away and are heading for bed now. 

Tomorrow a trip to the out in laws.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I don`t like it when old architecture is mixed with new and very futuristic looking architecture.


I know what you mean Bee - as impressive as the new buildings are, they look out of character with the historical buildings.
That seems to be the way of the world these days. I suppose young designers are going to design modern buildings - I wonder if they will stand the test of time as the older buildings have!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The party was not far from home fortunately. I am sure some will be up late into the night, but we have crept away and are heading for bed now.
> 
> Tomorrow a trip to the out in laws.


Bad wet and windy weather forecast for S E England and probably S Wales tomorrow, so drive safely!!
But Nos Da for now!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon & Evening All
> 
> Just back from our 5 hour paddle where we knocked off about 12 miles or so. Started off overcast and calm, then some sun followed by a brief gale which created some nice wakes and waves as we crossed Mattawoman Creek where it meets the Potomac. Many (5 or 6) Bald Eagle sightings along with the rest of the usual suspects (geese, ducks, cormorants, herons).
> 
> *The Start of Our Paddle Heading West
> 
> View attachment 252233
> 
> 
> 
> A Hunter’s Goose Blind
> 
> View attachment 252234
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a Break on a Small Peninsula
> 
> View attachment 252235
> 
> 
> 
> My Paddling Companion
> 
> View attachment 252236
> 
> 
> 
> Paddling Back Through the Marshy Area (A Short Cut)
> 
> View attachment 252239
> *


I only want to say: A man and his kayak. 
Peaceful and beautiful pics as ever Mark.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I think everything and nothing - sometimes all at once!


A very good answer.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> When there is so much damage there are difficult decisions to be made. Sometimes something modern looks better than something new pretending to be something old.


That is right.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Bad wet and windy weather forecast for S E England and probably S Wales tomorrow, so drive safely!!
> But Nos Da for now!


Only to have mentioned it: The bad weather ( from England ) arrived in Germany yesterday. Thank you very much.


----------



## Reptilony

Wow thanks everyone for the warm welcome[emoji2] Might be posting some sometime!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I know what you mean Bee - as impressive as the new buildings are, they look out of character with the historical buildings.
> That seems to be the way of the world these days. I suppose young designers are going to design modern buildings - I wonder if they will stand the test of time as the older buildings have!



We were told today that most office buildings are designed with an intended lifespan of 25 years. The Bloomberg building has been designed for a lifespan of 50 years


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Only to have mentioned it: The bad weather ( from England ) arrived in Germany yesterday. Thank you very much.



We still have awful weather. We haven’t sent you anything Sabine! It must be from somewhere else


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The party was not far from home fortunately. I am sure some will be up late into the night, but we have crept away and are heading for bed now.
> 
> Tomorrow a trip to the out in laws.


Sleep well Linda. You must be exhausted.
Which outlaws will you visit ? 
Only teasing you. I know whom you are going to visit.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Only to have mentioned it: The bad weather ( from England ) arrived in Germany yesterday. Thank you very much.


Your welcome!
Another bad day for us tomorrow with yellow warnings of floods and high winds issued for some areas, but I don't think the winds are going to be as bad as they were on Friday. 
Then next week it looks like we have sunshine most days - but colder. In fact this evening was so chilly I could see my breath in the air!


----------



## JoesMum

And now I really must say goodnight 

Nos da!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Wow thanks everyone for the warm welcome[emoji2] Might be posting some sometime!


The more the merrier!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We still have awful weather. We haven’t sent you anything Sabine! It must be from somewhere else


Lyn mentioned storm and rain. The weather comes from her.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We still have awful weather. We haven’t sent you anything Sabine! It must be from somewhere else


Awful weather ??? On your pics it looks not so.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We were told today that most office buildings are designed with an intended lifespan of 25 years. The Bloomberg building has been designed for a lifespan of 50 years


Futuristic buildings for the not too distant future!
Then they'll probably demolish some other old buildings to build a new one and the original site will be something else or the car park!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And now I really must say goodnight
> 
> Nos da!


Sleep well!


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Wow thanks everyone for the warm welcome[emoji2] Might be posting some sometime!


A very warm welcome from me too. I am Sabine or Bee from Germany.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> When there is so much damage there are difficult decisions to be made. Sometimes something modern looks better than something new pretending to be something old.


Oh I don't know.......I quite like the Redrow Houses


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am disappointed too. After his appearance a few days ago, I thought he would at least be able to pop in today, but it seems he is busy elsewhere


Disappointment here too.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight now too.
If you do pop in @Tidgy's Dad I hope you have had a lovely Day 1 of your birthday.
I will see you tomorrow @Bee62 - hope it's not too wet and windy for you and all your animals.
Take care, sleep well and Gute Nacht
Nos da to everyone else who may pop in!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Disappointment here too.


Maybe he's been out celebrating all day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sad day...

300 sea turtles were found dead off the coast of Mexico, trapped by an illegal fishing net :-(


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.



Ogh my gosh - so sorry to hear the sad news. You know all your virtual friends are thinking of you at this time. Good you could be there for your dad.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Lyn mentioned storm and rain. The weather comes from her.


Ah, well she is in Wales, not England, so don’t make that mistake again 



Bee62 said:


> Awful weather ??? On your pics it looks not so.



It rained all day in London and today is going to be wetter in Kent... fortunately we will be north of London at the outlaws so hopefully it will be drier there


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Futuristic buildings for the not too distant future!
> Then they'll probably demolish some other old buildings to build a new one and the original site will be something else or the car park!



There has been a settlement in London for over 2000 years. In that time the Romans, the Vikings and the French have invaded, demolished and built; there have been many fires, including one that burnt a large part of the city down, and floods; buildings have fallen down or been knocked down due to condition, fashion, industry and ownership; and a huge part of the city was flattened by wartime bombing. 

Some things survive. Some have been built and many have been rebuilt. Some of the stuff built after the war was truly awful concrete and has been replaced. 

The city constantly changes and evolves. It has always been a strange mix of ancient and modern


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Sad day...
> 
> 300 sea turtles were found dead off the coast of Mexico, trapped by an illegal fishing net :-(




[emoji22] That is so sad


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.



Oh Todd. Please accept my condolences. I am so sorry for your loss 

Your father is at peace now; try to draw comfort from that if you can. 

Massive hugs from me to you and your family


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It is raining heavily here which is good news for the lawn at least. I think the central heating may have to be switched back on today!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.



Oh, dear Todd. So sorry about your loss. A huge hug from me to you and your family.


----------



## katieandiggy

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.



So so sad to hear this. Stay strong. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Did you also experience that strange phenomenon of opening the fridge and discovering that everything was still there?
> 
> [emoji23]


[/QUOTE]

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hi Kathy, and thanks for the warm welcome! I live in Florida with my significant other (he and I will sign all the paperwork eventually), two part-time kids (love them full-time, but they're only with us part of the time), a herd of cats, three turtles, and a bearded dragon.



I’d love to see a picture of her herd, Anne!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! I get to be slow n lazy this morning first appointment is not until 10am so I got big kids off to school, spent extra time with my critters and had some lazy coffee with a couple chapters of my favorite author.. Now I guess I gotta get my Little man up and ready and get moving. Enjoyed the extra time this morning Read ya later!



Who’s your favorite author, Heather? 
Sounds like the best start of the day ever!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> After my kids both left the nest, it really surprised me that food got moldy in the fridge. When they lived at home, that never happened.



[emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all..
> 
> Finally a second day of sunshine..... yep, went out for a morning paddle. Looks like the front of my kayak is floating on or above the water.
> 
> View attachment 252042



Love the editing on this photo - a splash of red.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m so happy my boy made it thru his surgery and is doing so good today!!
> 
> He was a zombie last night but ended up eating and he’s super hungry today!
> He’s on two meds and on his way to feeling better.
> Can you imagine having 12 rotted teeth?
> His breath smelled like a decaying fish. No joke!
> 
> View attachment 252046



Oh dear. Does he have any teeth left? Poor thing. He deserved some luck in his life—that is, you, at last. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Kristoff

Oxalis said:


> My husband and I recently got our own kayaks.  He bought mine for my birthday. When we visit the water, I'll paddle out to the swamp to watch for turtles. Who knew?
> He's going to feel so much better now. I just went to the dentist today to get a filling repaired. Turns out mashed potatoes are great when half your mouth's numb. Give the little guy a hug from me.



Turtle watching would be just about the only thing to tempt me to go on water. Brrrr! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *Just for fun....*.
> The Shirelles, 1960, Will you still love me tomorrow
> 
> Here is my version:



Of course, I will!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I have already been for my swim, bumped into a former colleague who I haven’t seen for years (not while swimming) and must now drive to an appointment in Uckfield... about an hour south from here.
> 
> Not see you later! [emoji112]



Phew. Bumping into somebody, even a friend, while swimming is a drowning hazard...


----------



## Kristoff

Oxalis said:


> SO true. Thanks, everyone, for helping me get through the week. Hopefully _someone_ calls me next week with an interview offer...



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am glad that I have planted an earworm in your head.
> Btw. in German the earmworm has the same meaning and is called: "Ohrwurm".
> 1:1 translation Language can be soooo easy ( sometimes ).



Doesn’t translate well into Russian at all!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, I can imagine... Not the 12 rotted teeth part, but definitely what we call "death breath" from one of the cats. It's like he projects it when he's growling and hissing, not wanting to be messed with. (Most likely to occur when said cat needs to be pilled...) It's almost like a weapon, this death breath.
> 
> Of course, the wielder of this highly potent death breath would be the black cat named Anubis...



Purrfect match between the name and the cat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon all.
> 
> Up early this morning to soon depart for a drive to southern Maryland to kayak on Mattawoman Creek. It’s an interesting area, part of the creek meanders through a large boggy, marsh area complete with eagles, beaver, otters American Lotus and more....whereas the opposite end widens up, has a lot more waterfowl, eagles and eventually joins the mighty Potomac River. So, depending on the route one can really encounter a vast array of “stuff”.
> 
> The paddle plan (pix below) today is to head toward the Potomac - unless it’s way windy...the marshy area is much more protected.
> 
> View attachment 252175



Interesting name...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Doesn’t translate well into Russian at all!
> View attachment 252281



Is there a Russian word for what we call an earworm?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Adam @Tidgy's Dad
> View attachment 252176
> 
> 
> ........................................a rock cake for you!!



Hope no one breaks any teeth on this one [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A very Happy Birthday for you, all best wishes, a lot of luck and cheese, the grace of wifey and some bottles of .....
> That`s what I am wishing you for your new year of life.
> 
> Sabine, the ccLBee



All of us cat lovers know at least one cat like that, don’t we? (I can still smell that “gift” whenever I remember it[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. It’s been wet, wet, wet here in the south east today and it’s due to get wetter.
> 
> JoesDad and I have spent today in London. It’s the annual Open City weekend when around 800 buildings, both ancient and modern, that the public cannot normally visit are open free of charge.
> 
> This year we visited 5, so postcards will be split across more than one post.
> 
> Our opening visit was to the brand new Bloomberg building ... it even has a Roman temple in the basement which we visited last year. Designed to be eco friendly and base for their 4000 staff monitoring and reporting on the financial markets.
> 
> It is stunning!
> View attachment 252185
> 
> View attachment 252187
> 
> View attachment 252188
> 
> 
> View of St Paul’s Cathedral
> View attachment 252189
> 
> 
> View towards the Leadenhall Building aka the Cheese Grater due to its sloping side (see later)
> View attachment 252190



Gorgeous. And the location (of course)!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That tea looks wonderful!
> 
> And I am so pleased your Danish mail finally made it to South Africa... I think it probably did travel by snail!



First that, then a camel. Snails are dirt-cheap in Europe. The Swedes, who bought out bankrupt Post Danmark, are desperate to cut costs. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Next up one of the oldest churches in London, St Helen’s.
> 
> It is medieval (15th century) and was the church for a convent next door which now houses St Helen’s Place (see next post)
> 
> However, Henry VIII fell out with the Pope and had all the convents and monasteries closed keeping their land and money for himself. The church survived and became a protestant Church of England church.
> 
> It survived the Great Fire of London in 1666 and even survived both World Wars with no more than a couple of broken windows.
> 
> Then, in 1992, the IRA bombed the Baltic Exchange and this poor church was badly damaged with the pressure blowing out windows and blowing the roof off.
> 
> The church underwent significant repair with things being salvaged where they could.
> View attachment 252207
> 
> View attachment 252208
> 
> View attachment 252209
> 
> 
> Stand for the Lord Mayor’s ceremonial sword when he attends services!
> View attachment 252210
> 
> 
> Memorial to a merchant from 1594 who established trade with Turkey.
> View attachment 252211



A church can only have so much luck, I guess. 
I wonder which side of the memorial depicts the Ottomans (if any).


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Next up St Helen’s Place and Leather Sellers’ Hall. The Worshipful Company of Leather Sellers is one of the city’s oldest Livery Companies founded in the 15th century. While the leather trade isn’t as important as it was, the company still does much charitable work and runs several schools which were originally founded for the poor.
> 
> They bought the convent land from Henry VIII for £380 five years after he closed the convent and established their second hall their. They are now in their 7th hall, the 6th on this site, renting out the rest of the buildings.
> 
> The modern building behind is called The Gherkin
> View attachment 252212
> 
> 
> The Court Room with some ancient leather goods on the table
> View attachment 252213
> 
> 
> The modern Reception Room faces St Helen’s church (previous post). This side of the square was also damaged by the 1992 bombing. They have made the most of the view.
> View attachment 252214
> 
> 
> The apprenticeship indenture paper for JRR Tolkein’s Great Grandfather. It’s called an indenture because of the dents at the top of the document. Two copies were made on the same sheet of paper. One copy was kept by the Livery Company and the other by the apprentice. The cut was wiggly and you could prove it was the original because it would match its opposite half!
> View attachment 252215



I bet they have a gift shop!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I bet they have a gift shop!



No they don’t. It’s a working building and there are not visitors to buy from a gift shop usually


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Hi, first time for me in this dark room, sorry for interrupting, does anyone know when will be this photo contest and amazing calendar that I heard of?



Hi and welcome to the CDR! We’re all anxiously waiting for the photo contest. Last year it started around now; the year before - a little later. Stay tuned!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Pork is really very low calorie if you stay away from the processed stuff... it’s really a shame that I didn’t read this earlier because it came out very well.. it also disappeared pretty quickly... along with the skillet corn n taters and the salad
> But here’s what’s left..
> View attachment 252243



Looks great!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I think everything and nothing - sometimes all at once!



Ditto! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The party was not far from home fortunately. I am sure some will be up late into the night, but we have crept away and are heading for bed now.
> 
> Tomorrow a trip to the out in laws.



Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We were told today that most office buildings are designed with an intended lifespan of 25 years. The Bloomberg building has been designed for a lifespan of 50 years



Because.... more contracts for future architects?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Because.... more contracts for future architects?



From what the architect said, the big problem is future proofing the building. Designing in flexibility for technology, working practices and jobs that haven’t been invented yet is difficult.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Wow thanks everyone for the warm welcome[emoji2] Might be posting some sometime!



Hi and welcome to the CDR! We’re a bunch of international friends coming together to goof around, chat, and support each other. We were also famously described as “nut jobs”, but that’s just nuts.  

Hope you’ve located an armadillo to sit on. Just try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. You can also stop by our bar, The Drunken Penguin. 

Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them.  

Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). 

If you’d like some coffee, I can send our giant armadillo coffee table, Montgomery, your way. 

I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sad day...
> 
> 300 sea turtles were found dead off the coast of Mexico, trapped by an illegal fishing net :-(


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Is there a Russian word for what we call an earworm?



I’ll search in my mental archives and get back to you. (The downside of being multilingual.)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No they don’t. It’s a working building and there are not visitors to buy from a gift shop usually



Oh that’s a shame. All that leather looks lovely!


----------



## Kristoff

Caught up. Just in time before we have to head out. A virtual hug to all my roommates! Not see you all later! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Is there a Russian word for what we call an earworm?



P.S. Had to search Google and online dictionaries. “Intrusive melody/song” is the closest. Blah. According to my search, ‘earworm’ came to English via German.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.


My sincere condolences.

I hope you are able to look in the CDR from time to time. We all are here when you need someone to talk to or to listen.
I am thinking of you and your family and sending prayers.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ah, well she is in Wales, not England, so don’t make that mistake again
> 
> 
> 
> It rained all day in London and today is going to be wetter in Kent... fortunately we will be north of London at the outlaws so hopefully it will be drier there


Oh my ! You mix up my geographic knowledge, Linda ! Next time I say the UK....
Have fun with your dry outlaws today


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is raining heavily here which is good news for the lawn at least. I think the central heating may have to be switched back on today!


Seems to me that the good old English weather is back ?
In Germany we have rain and cloudy sky and temps that are .... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... cold. 12 C
The wind is blowing the leafs of the trees. Summer is over and autumn has arrived. 
Bye, bye summer 2018. I was loving you


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Of course, I will!
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you very much Lena. I love you too.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Doesn’t translate well into Russian at all!
> View attachment 252281


I asked a translator and "he" said this to me: *уховертка*


----------



## Bee62

Does this word mean tortoise, Lena ???
черепаха
cherepakha


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> All of us cat lovers know at least one cat like that, don’t we? (I can still smell that “gift” whenever I remember it[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Cats only want to be gentle with us when they are gifting us with mice and birds. Cause cats know that we are unable to catch these nice "treats" ourselfes.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sad day...
> 
> 300 sea turtles were found dead off the coast of Mexico, trapped by an illegal fishing net :-(



That’s horrible!!! I hope the wardens pursue for punishment!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.



I’m so sorry for you and your family and really wish I could say something comforting now.. only that I have lots of prayers for y’all. I hope you have some happiness in your heart to help with the grief.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Doesn’t translate well into Russian at all!
> View attachment 252281



Hmmmm, the dreaded Ear of Corn Worm!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is raining heavily here which is good news for the lawn at least. I think the central heating may have to be switched back on today!



Good morning Linda! I woke up to heavy rain here too... except we’ve had enough!! My lawn is floating past as we speak [emoji23].. enjoy a good snuggle in with some hot cocoa maybe!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’d love to see a picture of her herd, Anne!



Me too!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hi and welcome to the CDR! We’re a bunch of international friends coming together to goof around, chat, and support each other. We were also famously described as “nut jobs”, but that’s just nuts.
> 
> Hope you’ve located an armadillo to sit on. Just try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. You can also stop by our bar, The Drunken Penguin.
> 
> Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them.
> 
> Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists).
> 
> If you’d like some coffee, I can send our giant armadillo coffee table, Montgomery, your way.
> 
> I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.



Speaking of nuts and such, there is a great on-line company that offers up a lot of great items... yep, nuts.com

https://nuts.com/

Lots of good “healthy” items coupled with pur junk food, and 3verything in-between. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning friends... Happy Sunday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Does this word mean tortoise, Lena ???
> черепаха
> cherepakha



Not Sure if Lena responded (yet) - but yep, thats the Russian word for tortoise..


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sad day...
> 
> 300 sea turtles were found dead off the coast of Mexico, trapped by an illegal fishing net :-(


Absolutely appalling!
Those poor turtles.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.


So very sorry for your loss Todd, I hope it's a comfort for you that you were there at the end and to know your Dad isn't suffering anymore.
Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Ah, well she is in Wales, not England, so don’t make that mistake again
> 
> 
> 
> It rained all day in London and today is going to be wetter in Kent... fortunately we will be north of London at the outlaws so hopefully it will be drier there


So far so good here, cold but sunny.
I've even managed to put a line of washing out.
The winds may pick up later but I think the rain will miss us.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There has been a settlement in London for over 2000 years. In that time the Romans, the Vikings and the French have invaded, demolished and built; there have been many fires, including one that burnt a large part of the city down, and floods; buildings have fallen down or been knocked down due to condition, fashion, industry and ownership; and a huge part of the city was flattened by wartime bombing.
> 
> Some things survive. Some have been built and many have been rebuilt. Some of the stuff built after the war was truly awful concrete and has been replaced.
> 
> The city constantly changes and evolves. It has always been a strange mix of ancient and modern


As with most places.


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone has a good Sunday.
I am popping out to visit a local museum so will not see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> My sincere condolences.
> 
> I hope you are able to look in the CDR from time to time. We all are here when you need someone to talk to or to listen.
> I am thinking of you and your family and sending prayers.


Thank you. Yes I've been popping in the forum the past few days to occupy my mind but I should be back around more now in the coming weeks. My dad was planning on helping me construct a pond at my residence to upgrade all my turtles before he got sick and I still plan on doing that here shortly in memory of him. I will be posting a thread of that process here soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I asked a translator and "he" said this to me: *уховертка*



That would be an insect - earwig.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Does this word mean tortoise, Lena ???
> черепаха
> cherepakha



Da! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you. Yes I've been popping in the forum the past few days to occupy my mind but I should be back around more now in the coming weeks. My dad was planning on helping me construct a pond at my residence to upgrade all my turtles before he got sick and I still plan on doing that here shortly in memory of him. I will be posting a thread of that process here soon.



Do share a link with us when you start on the project. Your turtles are lucky to have you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you. Yes I've been popping in the forum the past few days to occupy my mind but I should be back around more now in the coming weeks. My dad was planning on helping me construct a pond at my residence to upgrade all my turtles before he got sick and I still plan on doing that here shortly in memory of him. I will be posting a thread of that process here soon.



And add a nice proper bench in his memory...to gaze and watch over your flock..


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Adam @Tidgy's Dad !!!

Here's a wish for a very Happy Day 2 Birthday celebration:




​


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hmmmmmm, sun yesterday,,,but today more rain and rain and rain.

Forecast = not much gardening, not much kayaking either.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> When you would not have mentioned the Tower Bridge I would have thought it is another city. So many new and futuristic looking buildings.


Modern, yes...but in the UK, I think Edinburgh has the market cornered when it comes to tacky buildings. Just one building, actually...but it's tacky enough for three or four countries!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Sunday!!

My husband left for New York yesterday for about a week so I’ve been lazy today. 

Do you guys remember when we had issues with my daughter’s soccer coach? 
Well, after the parents & league gave him a 2nd chance he a ruined it and was fired a couple of weeks ago and we have an amazing new coach who is really developing our girls and they are playing well!

Now the old coach is contacting the league and saying all the parents want him back!! We knew he wasn’t an honest person and this just proves it! 

This is why I’m lazy this morning.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> And finally, we jumped on a tube and headed to the poshest bit of London by St James’ Palace and The Ritz Hotel to a private members’ club called the Royal Over-Seas League (and yes it is hyphenated)
> 
> This club is very proud that it has had female membership since its foundation in the very early 20th century unlike several of its neighbours.
> 
> It’s actually 3 buildings of different periods knocked together
> View attachment 252223
> 
> View attachment 252224
> 
> 
> This Georgian staircase has a bowed banister to allow ladies wearing crinoline skirts to use it more easily. Right at the top, the bars are straight as servants didn’t wear crinolines
> View attachment 252225
> 
> 
> View attachment 252226
> 
> View attachment 252227


You took pictures of the ceilings! A woman after my own heart! 

Everyone, any time you get to go inside a(an) historic building, make sure you LOOK UP. They don't make ceilings like they used to!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> I don`t like it when old architecture is mixed with new and very futuristic looking architecture.


I think the mix of new works beautifully in some cities, less so in others. It works in Rome. I don't think it would work or fit nearly as well in Germany.

When I lived in the UK, I got to visit both Munich and Rome... and I loved them both: Munich for her (his?) order; and Rome for her chaos.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> My husband left for New York yesterday for about a week so I’ve been lazy today.
> 
> Do you guys remember when we had issues with my daughter’s soccer coach?
> Well, after the parents & league gave him a 2nd chance he a ruined it and was fired a couple of weeks ago and we have an amazing new coach who is really developing our girls and they are playing well!
> 
> Now the old coach is contacting the league and saying all the parents want him back!! We knew he wasn’t an honest person and this just proves it!
> 
> This is why I’m lazy this morning.
> View attachment 252310


I am so pleased that the soccer coach is no longer in place. His behaviour was disgraceful. I assume you parents have informed the league you're still perfectly happy to do without him!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.


My deepest condolences. I'm glad it was peaceful at the end.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I’d love to see a picture of her herd, Anne!


Well, they won't exactly sit still for a family portrait, but I'll see what I can do...


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> You took pictures of the ceilings! A woman after my own heart!
> 
> Everyone, any time you get to go inside a(an) historic building, make sure you LOOK UP. They don't make ceilings like they used to!


Take a look at this post where we did a tour of the ceilings at the Royal Naval College in Greenwich
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-4360#post-1551744


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> That would be an insect - earwig.


Good to know! The earwigs have become endemic to my box turtle's indoor enclosure... She says they are quite tasty.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone has a good Sunday.
> I am popping out to visit a local museum so will not see you later.
> TTFN


Be sure to let us know what you think of the gift shop!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> My husband left for New York yesterday for about a week so I’ve been lazy today.
> 
> Do you guys remember when we had issues with my daughter’s soccer coach?
> Well, after the parents & league gave him a 2nd chance he a ruined it and was fired a couple of weeks ago and we have an amazing new coach who is really developing our girls and they are playing well!
> 
> Now the old coach is contacting the league and saying all the parents want him back!! We knew he wasn’t an honest person and this just proves it!
> 
> This is why I’m lazy this morning.
> View attachment 252310



Enjoy your lazy days, Kathy! 
Shame on the old coach. Hope the new one will get all the support he needs from the parents.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> You took pictures of the ceilings! A woman after my own heart!
> 
> Everyone, any time you get to go inside a(an) historic building, make sure you LOOK UP. They don't make ceilings like they used to!



Hahaha, here’s the only snap I took today, and it happens to be of a ceiling! It’s in the newly renovated old town hall in central Roskilde. 


Here’s what the exterior looks like (photo taken last winter):


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, they won't exactly sit still for a family portrait, but I'll see what I can do...



As many tails as you can get on camera then!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Hahaha, here’s the only snap I took today, and it happens to be of a ceiling! It’s in the newly renovated old town hall in central Roskilde.
> View attachment 252312
> 
> Here’s what the exterior looks like (photo taken last winter):
> View attachment 252313


Gorgeous!


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hahaha, here’s the only snap I took today, and it happens to be of a ceiling! It’s in the newly renovated old town hall in central Roskilde.
> View attachment 252312
> 
> Here’s what the exterior looks like (photo taken last winter):
> View attachment 252313


Wow! That's a good ceiling!


----------



## Reptilony

Omg! Look what I found! Last time I saw this I was 7 year old!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Omg! Look what I found! Last time I saw this I was 7 year old!
> View attachment 252317



That’s a cool mantis!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> That’s a cool mantis!


yes and extremely not common in Qc!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> yes and extremely not common in Qc!



Translation please - what’s Qc?


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Translation please - what’s Qc?


Sorry Québec Canada


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Translation please - what’s Qc?



It better be Quebec City!

Should be ready for some early snow up there north of us!


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> It better be Quebec City!


Québec the province [emoji6]


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> That’s a cool mantis!


I bet they are very common in south US


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Sorry Québec Canada


Don't apologise! We are here to learn! I am not so familiar with Canada. Daughter spent 3 months in Saskatchewan a couple of years ago researching Black Tailed Prairie Dogs in Grasslands National Park and pretty much everything I know about Canada so far is from her 

Lena @Kristoff is hoping to move to Canada


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Don't apologise! We are here to learn! I am not so familiar with Canada. Daughter spent 3 months in Saskatchewan a couple of years ago researching Black Tailed Prairie Dogs in Grasslands National Park and pretty much everything I know about Canada so far is from her
> 
> Lena @Kristoff is hoping to move to Canada


That's funny because I wish I could move OUT of Can. Winters are soo cold here. Even Uk is much better! I wish I could go South US or even better, Hawaii! (only in dream). It appears they don't want anymore peeps on their territory...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> So pleased your seeds arrived ypu should have some lovely Danish Dandies soon!
> Your tea looks very yummy!
> Was it for a special occasion?


No special occasion just the ladies in the family getting together .


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think everything and nothing - sometimes all at once!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] very true.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What an interesting day you have had some wonderful buildings ancient and modern there.
> I was supposed to be going to London today with my sister for Chris Packham's 'Walk for Wildlife' but she wasn't well so couldn't go.


I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What was this ? I don`t mean the dandelion seeds and the letter from Lena, but the lots of cake. I gained weight by the look on the pictures !!!!! That`s mean !


Whahaha. I felt pregnant when I walked out of there I was so stuffed. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Shame Adam hasn't been in today, was he doing something special for his birthday?


No sure. But he is probably celebrating.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Bad wet and windy weather forecast for S E England and probably S Wales tomorrow, so drive safely!!
> But Nos Da for now!


Be safe


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Only to have mentioned it: The bad weather ( from England ) arrived in Germany yesterday. Thank you very much.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Maybe he's been out celebrating all day!


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sad day...
> 
> 300 sea turtles were found dead off the coast of Mexico, trapped by an illegal fishing net :-(


Oh no.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends. This morning my father past away peacefully in my arms. Just want to say thanks for all the kind words and support over the past couple months, truly appreciated.


Oh I am so so sorry Todd. My sincerest condolences to you and your family. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is raining heavily here which is good news for the lawn at least. I think the central heating may have to be switched back on today!


Keep warm then.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> That's funny because I wish I could move OUT of Can. Winters are soo cold here. Even Uk is much better! I wish I could go South US or even better, Hawaii! (only in dream). It appears they don't want anymore peeps on their territory...



Lena is Russian and currently living in Denmark... she is used to cold... although I think she misses the warmth of Turkey which is where she was living when she found the CDR 

It’s brilliant in here. You can travel the world just by using your computer, phone or tablet


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you. Yes I've been popping in the forum the past few days to occupy my mind but I should be back around more now in the coming weeks. My dad was planning on helping me construct a pond at my residence to upgrade all my turtles before he got sick and I still plan on doing that here shortly in memory of him. I will be posting a thread of that process here soon.


That is a beautiful idea. I look forward to following the post.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> My husband left for New York yesterday for about a week so I’ve been lazy today.
> 
> Do you guys remember when we had issues with my daughter’s soccer coach?
> Well, after the parents & league gave him a 2nd chance he a ruined it and was fired a couple of weeks ago and we have an amazing new coach who is really developing our girls and they are playing well!
> 
> Now the old coach is contacting the league and saying all the parents want him back!! We knew he wasn’t an honest person and this just proves it!
> 
> This is why I’m lazy this morning.
> View attachment 252310


I am glad that that coach was sacked. Enjoy your lazy day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hahaha, here’s the only snap I took today, and it happens to be of a ceiling! It’s in the newly renovated old town hall in central Roskilde.
> View attachment 252312
> 
> Here’s what the exterior looks like (photo taken last winter):
> View attachment 252313


Stunning


----------



## CarolM

Hi'ya Murphy.
How are you doing?


----------



## CarolM

Hi'ya Murphy.
How are you doing?


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Omg! Look what I found! Last time I saw this I was 7 year old!
> View attachment 252317


We actually see a few of them a year. Chameleons however are very rarely spotted nowadays though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Lena is Russian and currently living in Denmark... she is used to cold... although I think she misses the warmth of Turkey which is where she was living when she found the CDR
> 
> It’s brilliant in here. You can travel the world just by using your computer, phone or tablet


Very true


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. But it is also bed time. So not see you all sometime hopefully soon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> That’s a cool mantis!


If you have cats, don't let them catch, eat, molest, or otherwise mess with it. I don't recall right now what the specific effects are, I don't think they're lethal, but there's definitely something that affects cats (possibly behaviorally) beyond the "natural allure and charm" of a preying mantis.

Ask me how I know...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My herd of cats (all indoor, all the time) double as a feline security detail. Anything that goes bump or thump in the night around here can either be attributed directly to the feline security detail... or something they're after!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Omg! Look what I found! Last time I saw this I was 7 year old!
> View attachment 252317



A praying mantis! That’s good luck


----------



## EllieMay

Long day! I hope you all have a good night and sleep well. Read ya later!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 252315



Hi Murphy!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Omg! Look what I found! Last time I saw this I was 7 year old!
> View attachment 252317



AAAAH! (Runs out of the CDR, screaming her head off)


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you have cats, don't let them catch, eat, molest, or otherwise mess with it. I don't recall right now what the specific effects are, I don't think they're lethal, but there's definitely something that affects cats (possibly behaviorally) beyond the "natural allure and charm" of a preying mantis.
> 
> Ask me how I know...
> View attachment 252345


We have no praying mantis in the UK and I, as a bird watcher, will never own a cat!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! It is very early and it got down to 3C that translates into 37F..... COLD!

And yet we will have a high of 16C today and by midweek the daytime high will be 22C.

It's that difficult time of year for tortoise keepers in the UK. Not cold enough to hibernate and not warm enough to leave torts outside at night.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It is very early and it got down to 3C that translates into 37F..... COLD!
> 
> And yet we will have a high of 16C today and by midweek the daytime high will be 22C.
> 
> It's that difficult time of year for tortoise keepers in the UK. Not cold enough to hibernate and not warm enough to leave torts outside at night.


Shame. Stay warm.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.
It is National Braai(BBQ) day today. And Milly says have an awesome week.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> We have no praying mantis in the UK and I, as a bird watcher, will never own a cat!


That's a good idea. Cats are invasive as you can see in these pics. I mean they take space like 2 persons.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> That's a good idea. Cats are invasive as you can see in these pics. I mean they take space like 2 persons.
> View attachment 252375
> View attachment 252376
> View attachment 252377



Wow....your fuzzy one there looks exactly like our lil monster that we rescued, raised and eventually brought home here to the US of A. I’ll find a pix... Yep, they are “invasive” !

And Good Morning!


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....your fuzzy one there looks exactly like our lil monster that we rescued, raised and eventually brought home here to the US of A. I’ll find a pix... Yep, they are “invasive” !
> 
> And Good Morning!


Good morning! I wonder if we're in the same time zone, that's pretty early. Where did you brought it from?


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> That's funny because I wish I could move OUT of Can. Winters are soo cold here. Even Uk is much better! I wish I could go South US or even better, Hawaii! (only in dream). It appears they don't want anymore peeps on their territory...



I haven’t seen a Canadian winter yet. Might regret wanting to move there after experiencing the first one! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lena is Russian and currently living in Denmark... she is used to cold... although I think she misses the warmth of Turkey which is where she was living when she found the CDR
> 
> It’s brilliant in here. You can travel the world just by using your computer, phone or tablet



I don’t miss my Turkish summers for sure. Though if you move to the mountains or the Black Sea region in summer, and back south/west in winter, living in Turkey is heaven! Climate-wise anyway.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you have cats, don't let them catch, eat, molest, or otherwise mess with it. I don't recall right now what the specific effects are, I don't think they're lethal, but there's definitely something that affects cats (possibly behaviorally) beyond the "natural allure and charm" of a preying mantis.
> 
> Ask me how I know...
> View attachment 252345



Is that Anubis?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is National Braai(BBQ) day today. And Milly says have an awesome week.
> View attachment 252374



If I get on the plane now, will I still arrive in time for the Braai Day? Yum! Hope you’re celebrating in style


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> AAAAH! (Runs out of the CDR, screaming her head off)



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Your too funny!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is National Braai(BBQ) day today. And Milly says have an awesome week.



I love bbq!!! Don’t believe I have seen Milly before but she has beautiful eyes!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> That's a good idea. Cats are invasive as you can see in these pics. I mean they take space like 2 persons.



[emoji23][emoji23] priceless!!!! They have such attitudes and Strong personalities..


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I have one of those “invasive” felines as well! She turned 9 this year... I commonly refer to her as the B:|*# Cat in my head VERY strong personality! Hope every one has a good week in store and Happy Monday (it had to be said) [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Good morning! I wonder if we're in the same time zone, that's pretty early. Where did you brought it from?



I’m sure same zone.... We lived in Tbilisi, Georgia for two years plus. Lots of stray everything there and we rescued one cute lil furry fuzz ball.

Here’s our “Buddy” taking over the chair...


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure same zone.... We lived in Tbilisi, Georgia for two years plus. Lots of stray everything there and we rescued one cute lil furry fuzz ball.
> 
> Here’s our “Buddy” taking over the chair...
> 
> View attachment 252379


Wooow!!They look the same! And they have the same way of taking all the space!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Is that Anubis?


Yes, it is... The Wielder of Death Breath, himself. When he was little, I wouldn't consent to naming him Anubis unless we could call him something that sounded friendlier. So he goes by Nubi. And he's legitimately about 15 lbs. 

The "Sons of Loki" all have very large builds. They each have the frame of at least a 14 or 15 lb. cat. Anubis is one of four sons of Loki. He is from her second litter.

Loki started out feral, and we couldn't get our hands on her to get her spayed until after her second litter. So, out of my herd of cats, six of them live with their mother.

Then a few years later, Loki's offspring adopted a kitten!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, they are “invasive” !


Aren't they, though!
Sometimes I can't even find a place to sit...


----------



## Maro2Bear

In the category of “strange reptiles” - a two-headed copperhead snake was found in the state of Virginia the other day. Both heads are “active”. Might end up in a local zoo.

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...494132111.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_DCBrand

A two-headed snake recently found in Northern Virginia may be sent to a zoo.

The two-headed baby Eastern Copperhead was found in Woodbridge last week, the Wildlife Center of Virginia said. A state herpetologist brought the snake to the hospital Thursday for an exam.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I have one of those “invasive” felines as well! She turned 9 this year... I commonly refer to her as the B:|*# Cat in my head VERY strong personality! Hope every one has a good week in store and Happy Monday (it had to be said) [emoji16]


I have a few too:








There's more, but after I wish Adam a Happy Birthday I've gotta' get goin' outside to do my chores.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a Third Day Wish for our Dark Lord
@Tidgy's Dad
Adam:



​


----------



## Yvonne G

(I don't know whether to keep going tomorrow or not. I thought I read a while back that he's going beyond the three days. I guess since he's not here to advise us, I'll just have to keep going )


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> (I don't know whether to keep going tomorrow or not. I thought I read a while back that he's going beyond the three days. I guess since he's not here to advise us, I'll just have to keep going )



I know how you feel Yvonne. It looks like Adam truly has deserted us now. We haven’t been invited to party with him at all this year. 

He said he didn’t feel like he belonged here any more, turned up to tell us of Jane’s visit and then disappeared. 

I just hope he really is OK and happy because I feel very sad that someone who I thought was my (and our) friend has decided to just walk away. 

The CDR has been very flat since his disappearance and what he said to Sabine made things seem worse to me not better


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I have a few too:
> 
> View attachment 252389
> View attachment 252390
> View attachment 252391
> View attachment 252392
> View attachment 252393
> 
> 
> There's more, but after I wish Adam a Happy Birthday I've gotta' get goin' outside to do my chores.


Under the close watchful eyes of your managing CATmittee... Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I know how you feel Yvonne. It looks like Adam truly has deserted us now. We haven’t been invited to party with him at all this year.
> 
> He said he didn’t feel like he belonged here any more, turned up to tell us of Jane’s visit and then disappeared.
> 
> I just hope he really is OK and happy because I feel very sad that someone who I thought was my (and our) friend has decided to just walk away.
> 
> The CDR has been very flat since his disappearance and what he said to Sabine made things seem worse to me not better


I feel like I've done something wrong, or said something to offend him. And I'm sure the rest of you take it personally too. Each of us has the freedom to do what we want, to stay or leave, but there's just something off about Adam's leaving.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I feel like I've done something wrong, or said something to offend him. And I'm sure the rest of you take it personally too. Each of us has the freedom to do what we want, to stay or leave, but there's just something off about Adam's leaving.



You’re saying what I am thinking


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I have a few too:
> 
> [
> 
> There's more, but after I wish Adam a Happy Birthday I've gotta' get goin' outside to do my chores.



All beautiful... but that first one has “those” eyes!!! She’s definitely got an attitude!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If I get on the plane now, will I still arrive in time for the Braai Day? Yum! Hope you’re celebrating in style


Absolutely. We will have one just for you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I love bbq!!! Don’t believe I have seen Milly before but she has beautiful eyes!


Thank you Heather.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure same zone.... We lived in Tbilisi, Georgia for two years plus. Lots of stray everything there and we rescued one cute lil furry fuzz ball.
> 
> Here’s our “Buddy” taking over the chair...
> 
> View attachment 252379


They do look very similar.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a Third Day Wish for our Dark Lord
> @Tidgy's Dad
> Adam:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ditto


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You’re saying what I am thinking


I think that we all feel like that. That there is something wrong.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I think that we all feel like that. That there is something wrong.


I get fed up with it sometimes and I just stay away for a while. But it just seems different when Adam does it.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Champ says Dogs rule, Cats drool.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a nice picture! This is the color and pattern I've always loved with the Pits. Sort of like Michael J. Fox's dog in Homeward Bound, except it had more white.


----------



## Yvonne G

On second thought, he looks nothing like him. Amazing what your memory does as you get older:







I'll bet he;s not even a pit!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> On second thought, he looks nothing like him. Amazing what your memory does as you get older:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet he;s not even a pit!


The dog from homeward bound is an American bulldog, but if my memory serves me I believe his name was champ too!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:





Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.


If it was me the dog would of had to go! Bless your heart though @Yvonne G for doing what you do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If it was me the dog would of had to go! Bless your heart though @Yvonne G for doing what you do.


It would be a toss-up for me. I'd have to figure out a way to keep both. I LOVE my Misty-dog. I LOVE my tortoises. To me the obvious solution is to not allow the dog to have access to the tortoises. Oh well.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Not Sure if Lena responded (yet) - but yep, thats the Russian word for tortoise..


Yeah, I have a good translator.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you. Yes I've been popping in the forum the past few days to occupy my mind but I should be back around more now in the coming weeks. My dad was planning on helping me construct a pond at my residence to upgrade all my turtles before he got sick and I still plan on doing that here shortly in memory of him. I will be posting a thread of that process here soon.


Looking forward to your new thread and pictures of the new pond.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> That would be an insect - earwig.


Uuuurghhh, oh no. 
Better is this one


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> My husband left for New York yesterday for about a week so I’ve been lazy today.
> 
> Do you guys remember when we had issues with my daughter’s soccer coach?
> Well, after the parents & league gave him a 2nd chance he a ruined it and was fired a couple of weeks ago and we have an amazing new coach who is really developing our girls and they are playing well!
> 
> Now the old coach is contacting the league and saying all the parents want him back!! We knew he wasn’t an honest person and this just proves it!
> 
> This is why I’m lazy this morning.
> View attachment 252310


Sweet lazyness  Dogs and cats can teach us how to "celebrate" lazyness in perfection.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.


It's such a shame, especially from a long term perspective. That sulcata could live to see many generations of dogs (hopefully from a distance).

I have to wonder if it's a younger dog, too... Just coming into his own, reaching full size, trying to solidify his place in the pack.

Maybe Tom has a tortoise safety training program for canines? Seems like there's a market for it.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 252315


Beautiful and curious. That`s a typical view of a redfoot.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I felt pregnant when I walked out of there I was so stuffed. [emoji85]


I believe you ! That is cake-pregnancy


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I have a few too:
> 
> View attachment 252393


So... Does the cat think he's a tortoise, or does the tortoise think he's a cat? Or have they noticed yet?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> No sure. But he is probably celebrating.


Even when you are celebrating your birthday there should be time to pop in for a short time


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> So... Does the cat think he's a tortoise, or does the tortoise think he's a cat? Or have they noticed yet?


Pffff, the tortoise on the pic is artificial !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lena is Russian and currently living in Denmark... she is used to cold... although I think she misses the warmth of Turkey which is where she was living when she found the CDR
> 
> It’s brilliant in here. You can travel the world just by using your computer, phone or tablet


So right. And having friends all over the world is wonderful.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Pffff, the tortoise on the pic is artificial !


Well, it would explain why they're in such close proximity!  I should have paid closer attention... I guess I was distracted by the position of the cat's tail... making sure the tortoise wasn't getting tagged!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I haven’t seen a Canadian winter yet. Might regret wanting to move there after experiencing the first one! [emoji23]


German winters are not as cold.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> German winters are not as cold.


Well, if it gets too cold, just put another cat on the bed!


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, it would explain why they're in such close proximity!  I should have paid closer attention... I guess I was distracted by the position of the cat's tail... making sure the tortoise wasn't getting tagged!


No problem


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, if it gets too cold, just put another cat on the bed!


Right ! I like the way you are thinking.
Btw: I own 25 cats


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I know how you feel Yvonne. It looks like Adam truly has deserted us now. We haven’t been invited to party with him at all this year.
> 
> He said he didn’t feel like he belonged here any more, turned up to tell us of Jane’s visit and then disappeared.
> 
> I just hope he really is OK and happy because I feel very sad that someone who I thought was my (and our) friend has decided to just walk away.
> 
> The CDR has been very flat since his disappearance and what he said to Sabine made things seem worse to me not better


I am sad that Adam left us alone here. He has lost a good friend of him that died but that is not the only reason he left us.
It is not right to leave us. Only my opinion.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> On second thought, he looks nothing like him. Amazing what your memory does as you get older:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet he;s not even a pit!


No, that dog seems to be an American bulldog.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.


The lady was unable to discipline the dog. She must have done something wrong because German Shepards are easy to discipline. I think that the dog thinks he is the "leader" and has to protect the lady. My dogs know that they are not the leader but I am their leader !
They would never dare to bite a tortoise or a cat !


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Champ says Dogs rule, Cats drool.
> View attachment 252400



Luv his color!!!! Awwwww[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.



My heart is breaking! Beautiful guy!


----------



## Yvonne G

NUTZ!!! I wanted to watch the new show "Manifest" tonight, but it's on the same time as " The Good Doctor" on another station. I LOVE "The Good Doctor" but "Manifest" look interesting. Shoot!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I feel like I've done something wrong, or said something to offend him. And I'm sure the rest of you take it personally too. Each of us has the freedom to do what we want, to stay or leave, but there's just something off about Adam's leaving.



I feel the same!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.



Number 56 just this year? Yvonne, you’re a saint!!
Keeping dogs and torts separately — I’ll need to think of that one hard, because some day I’d love to have both. 

Isn’t it true that when eggs are incubated at slightly lower temps, mostly males would develop?


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Champ says Dogs rule, Cats drool.
> View attachment 252400



Champ is gorgeous!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's such a shame, especially from a long term perspective. That sulcata could live to see many generations of dogs (hopefully from a distance).
> 
> I have to wonder if it's a younger dog, too... Just coming into his own, reaching full size, trying to solidify his place in the pack.
> 
> Maybe Tom has a tortoise safety training program for canines? Seems like there's a market for it.



Tom is adamant that dogs and torts just don’t mix. And he is an animal trainer! I think that says quite a lot. 

I am sure Misty and Aldabraman Greg’s German Shepherd are both sufficiently well trained and supervised to be trusted with torts, but many people don’t actually train their dogs properly... the dog thinks it is leading the household ‘pack’ rather than the human.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> The lady was unable to discipline the dog. She must have done something wrong because German Shepards are easy to discipline. I think that the dog thinks he is the "leader" and has to protect the lady. My dogs know that they are not the leader but I am their leader !
> They would never dare to bite a tortoise or a cat !



Snap!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Even when you are celebrating your birthday there should be time to pop in for a short time



Adam doesn’t like us anymore. You, and Yvonne, and everybody else tried hard to bring him back.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> NUTZ!!! I wanted to watch the new show "Manifest" tonight, but it's on the same time as " The Good Doctor" on another station. I LOVE "The Good Doctor" but "Manifest" look interesting. Shoot!



You need a video recorder Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, if it gets too cold, just put another cat on the bed!
> View attachment 252447



My favorite kind of leg warmers!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s Tuesday and I must spend another day going through exam data for my governor meetings tomorrow. 

It’s about the only time that doing the ironing seems like an interesting alternative [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> NUTZ!!! I wanted to watch the new show "Manifest" tonight, but it's on the same time as " The Good Doctor" on another station. I LOVE "The Good Doctor" but "Manifest" look interesting. Shoot!



Frustrating! That’s why services providing shows on demand are the future of entertainment TV. 

Did you end up switching back and forth during the commercials?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s Tuesday and I must spend another day going through exam data for my governor meetings tomorrow.
> 
> It’s about the only time that doing the ironing seems like an interesting alternative [emoji23]



Take frequent breaks, Linda! Neither ironing nor paper work is good for your back, unfortunately. 

We have a “general assembly” for the parent association tonight. They control part of the school budget, so it’s kind of important to go, but they schedule these meetings for 5 pm. The worst time if you have a small child and a working partner.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
We had a bit of hail yesterday! And the temps dropped to 6 C (42.8F) this morning, with a high of 13C (55.4F) later today. The “Indian summer” is over (that’s what they call it in Danish too—unlike the “old woman’s summer” in Russian and German).


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> We had a bit of hail yesterday! And the temps dropped to 6 C (42.8F) this morning, with a high of 13C (55.4F) later today. The “Indian summer” is over (that’s what they call it in Danish too—unlike the “old woman’s summer” in Russian and German).



There was snow on the Scottish mountains last week!

Our low of 3C on this morning is leading to a forecast sunny high of 18C today... and 22C by Thursday. We are having beautiful days with cold autumnal nights


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I get fed up with it sometimes and I just stay away for a while. But it just seems different when Adam does it.


Hmmm, It does. It actually feels more dissappointing to me when he does it. But then I suppose that is not fair to him. As he is just like the rest of us and therefore should not be expected to be held to a higher standard than the rest of us. It is just inifinitly sad to me that Adam (whose room this belongs to) would feel that he no longer fits in with us. It makes me feel slightly inadequite and that I or the roommates left here are not enough for him. AGAIN though even though I feel like this, I cannot in good conscious condemn him for feeling the way he does, as he is entitled to also be able to leave should he want to. I mean there have been quite a few roommates who have already done that, so if they can why can he not.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Champ says Dogs rule, Cats drool.
> View attachment 252400


Champ would say that considering there is an age old feud between cats and dogs. True Story!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> On second thought, he looks nothing like him. Amazing what your memory does as you get older:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet he;s not even a pit!


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.


Oh Shame. Luckily not too much damage was done to the tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.


And May I say that it is nice to have you back. I missed you while you were gone.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It would be a toss-up for me. I'd have to figure out a way to keep both. I LOVE my Misty-dog. I LOVE my tortoises. To me the obvious solution is to not allow the dog to have access to the tortoises. Oh well.


Wise words.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's such a shame, especially from a long term perspective. That sulcata could live to see many generations of dogs (hopefully from a distance).
> 
> I have to wonder if it's a younger dog, too... Just coming into his own, reaching full size, trying to solidify his place in the pack.
> 
> Maybe Tom has a tortoise safety training program for canines? Seems like there's a market for it.


LOL - Yes he does - He calls it keep your dogs away from your torts.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Even when you are celebrating your birthday there should be time to pop in for a short time


Very true.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, if it gets too cold, just put another cat on the bed!
> View attachment 252447


So sweet


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> NUTZ!!! I wanted to watch the new show "Manifest" tonight, but it's on the same time as " The Good Doctor" on another station. I LOVE "The Good Doctor" but "Manifest" look interesting. Shoot!


So which one did you end up watching?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Number 56 just this year? Yvonne, you’re a saint!!
> Keeping dogs and torts separately — I’ll need to think of that one hard, because some day I’d love to have both.
> 
> Isn’t it true that when eggs are incubated at slightly lower temps, mostly males would develop?


I don't think that the egg temp thing is fool proof though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You need a video recorder Yvonne!


Are those things still around?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s Tuesday and I must spend another day going through exam data for my governor meetings tomorrow.
> 
> It’s about the only time that doing the ironing seems like an interesting alternative [emoji23]


Whahahaha. I can imagine it would.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Take frequent breaks, Linda! Neither ironing nor paper work is good for your back, unfortunately.
> 
> We have a “general assembly” for the parent association tonight. They control part of the school budget, so it’s kind of important to go, but they schedule these meetings for 5 pm. The worst time if you have a small child and a working partner.


Oh dear. Good Luck with that one.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> We had a bit of hail yesterday! And the temps dropped to 6 C (42.8F) this morning, with a high of 13C (55.4F) later today. The “Indian summer” is over (that’s what they call it in Danish too—unlike the “old woman’s summer” in Russian and German).


Here is a warm hug to warm you up.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Here is a warm hug to warm you up.



Yay! I feel better already!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Are those things still around?



They only work with an analogue tv signal. With many countries going digital they’re becoming rarer but you can still find them on ebay and craig’s list. 

I have no idea if the US has gone digital for tv yet. The UK has, but our geography is somewhat smaller.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. I can imagine it would.



And I am not doing very well. Far too much procrastination this morning. Right I need to get on with this! Now. * glares at self *


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There was snow on the Scottish mountains last week!
> 
> Our low of 3C on this morning is leading to a forecast sunny high of 18C today... and 22C by Thursday. We are having beautiful days with cold autumnal nights


A warm hug is coming your way too. I hope they get to you and Lena in time to warm you up.

In fact I better send a warm Hug to Lyn, Sabine, Pastel and to everyone experiencing cold weather at the moment.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yay! I feel better already!


Yayyy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And I am not doing very well. Far too much procrastination this morning. Right I need to get on with this! Now. * glares at self *


I will not talk to you again until you are done. I hope that helps.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And I am not doing very well. Far too much procrastination this morning. Right I need to get on with this! Now. * glares at self *



Bye, Linda! Talk to you when the work’s done


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I will not talk to you again until your are done. I hope that helps.



SNAP [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Well that did not take too long to catch up.

It is a wet, cold and overcast Tuesday here today. But do not worry, I am armed with my hot chocolate, and warm jacket. And It is one day closer to the weekend. Lol - yes I know I just had a long weekend. Problem is that the long weekends feel like the weekend should feel and the moment you walk into the office you sort of want to just walk back out again and go back home to do other things. Oh well there is no rest for the wicked. So they say - but in my experience the wicked have all the fun and the innocent get taken advantage of and end up working way too hard. Anyway today is another day, and things are back to normal again. All boys are back home and life is good.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> SNAP [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well that did not take too long to catch up.
> 
> It is a wet, cold and overcast Tuesday here today. But do not worry, I am armed with my hot chocolate, and warm jacket. And It is one day closer to the weekend. Lol - yes I know I just had a long weekend. Problem is that the long weekends feel like the weekend should feel and the moment you walk into the office you sort of want to just walk back out again and go back home to do other things. Oh well there is no rest for the wicked. So they say - but in my experience the wicked have all the fun and the innocent get taken advantage of and end up working way too hard. Anyway today is another day, and things are back to normal again. All boys are back home and life is good.



At least it’s spring for you. Do send us lots of photos of sunshine in a month or so. Sun here started to set around 7pm, and from now on it will only get darker and darker... and darker and darker and darker...  Midnight darkness at 4 pm in November-December is the only serious downside of living in Denmark.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> At least it’s spring for you. Do send us lots of photos of sunshine in a month or so. Sun here started to set around 7pm, and from now on it will only get darker and darker... and darker and darker and darker...  Midnight darkness at 4 pm in November-December is the only serious downside of living in Denmark.


Wow. I did not realise it got dark that early.

I will send you lots of pics of sunshine. If I could bottle it I would send that too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> NUTZ!!! I wanted to watch the new show "Manifest" tonight, but it's on the same time as " The Good Doctor" on another station. I LOVE "The Good Doctor" but "Manifest" look interesting. Shoot!



Yes.....Manifest was rather interesting - at least the initial plot. Not sure how many shows in the future will be able to grab the attention of viewers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Yeah, I have a good translator.



Gospodin Google?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It’s about the only time that doing the ironing seems like an interesting alternative [emoji23]


I used to say that I had an "ironing allergy," but then I took up quilting and learned I have to make friends with my iron.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> A warm hug is coming your way too. I hope they get to you and Lena in time to warm you up.
> 
> In fact I better send a warm Hug to Lyn, Sabine, Pastel and to everyone experiencing cold weather at the moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 252455
> View attachment 252456
> View attachment 252457


I'm in Florida, so no cold weather yet. The cats are all ready for cooler weather, though. They've been hard at work, practicing taking over the bed and tunneling under the covers!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> The lady was unable to discipline the dog. She must have done something wrong because German Shepards are easy to discipline. I think that the dog thinks he is the "leader" and has to protect the lady. My dogs know that they are not the leader but I am their leader !
> They would never dare to bite a tortoise or a cat !


German shepherds get big enough and are formidable enough that people should not get them unless they are going to follow through with basic training, at least.

Mixed dog-cat households run best when the dog knows the bipeds are in charge and that the cats are firmly entrenched ABOVE the dog in the pecking order. 

Pecking order probably doesn't matter much if the DOG decides to add the cat to the household. Years ago, my parents' dog found a little kitten on the side of their dirt road, and basically wouldn't budge until they took her home. She is HIS kitty, and they all know it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm in Florida, so no cold weather yet. The cats are all ready for cooler weather, though. They've been hard at work, practicing taking over the bed and tunneling under the covers!


To be prepared is always a good thing. Your kitties sound like real characters.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> German shepherds get big enough and are formidable enough that people should not get them unless they are going to follow through with basic training, at least.
> 
> Mixed dog-cat households run best when the dog knows the bipeds are in charge and that the cats are firmly entrenched ABOVE the dog in the pecking order.
> 
> Pecking order probably doesn't matter much if the DOG decides to add the cat to the household. Years ago, my parents' dog found a little kitten on the side of their dirt road, and basically wouldn't budge until they took her home. She is HIS kitty, and they all know it.


AAAhhh that is so sweet the story about the little kitten.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Number 56 just this year? Yvonne, you’re a saint!!
> Keeping dogs and torts separately — I’ll need to think of that one hard, because some day I’d love to have both.
> 
> Isn’t it true that when eggs are incubated at slightly lower temps, mostly males would develop?


I think the species has something to do with that, but as a general rule, yes - lower temp=male


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Frustrating! That’s why services providing shows on demand are the future of entertainment TV.
> 
> Did you end up switching back and forth during the commercials?


no, I watched The Good Doctor. I'm going to see if I can watch the other one "on demand" on my cable co.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> So which one did you end up watching?


the doctot one


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Tom is adamant that dogs and torts just don’t mix. And he is an animal trainer! I think that says quite a lot.
> 
> I am sure Misty and Aldabraman Greg’s German Shepherd are both sufficiently well trained and supervised to be trusted with torts, but many people don’t actually train their dogs properly... the dog thinks it is leading the household ‘pack’ rather than the human.



I keep telling people on a desert tort group on Facebook about this topic and it’s so frustrating when I’m helping someone new who is asking how to keep there’s safe from dogs and others chime in “my dogs don’t bother my tort!” “They get along great in the yard!” 
Until that one day 5 yrs later your crying because your dog attacked your tort!! I’m done!! I’m not chiming in anymore.


----------



## Momof4

We had clouds all day yesterday and part of the morning and I loved it!!
Tomorrow and the next few days we’ll be back in the 90’s! I want fall!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We had clouds all day yesterday and part of the morning and I loved it!!
> Tomorrow and the next few days we’ll be back in the 90’s! I want fall!!!



We’ve been having rain rain clouds rain soaking rains an occasional pop of sun, then more rain. We are so far above a “normal Summer” that all rain records have been broken.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hmmmmm, not a good news bulletin for Washington DC


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....Manifest was rather interesting - at least the initial plot. Not sure how many shows in the future will be able to grab the attention of viewers.


I was thinking they'd take a different passenger each week and have the episode be their story.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking they'd take a different passenger each week and have the episode be their story.



Shoot! I forgot to watch it!! 

My show This Is Us is premiering tonight!! Love this show even though it makes me cry and I’m not a crier!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I keep telling people on a desert tort group on Facebook about this topic and it’s so frustrating when I’m helping someone new who is asking how to keep there’s safe from dogs and others chime in “my dogs don’t bother my tort!” “They get along great in the yard!”
> Until that one day 5 yrs later your crying because your dog attacked your tort!! I’m done!! I’m not chiming in anymore.


Cats can inflict a certain amount of damage on tortoises, but dogs usually come with much larger mouths (with larger teeth) and much more force behind them.

How should I put this...? Big mouths should not be going around unsupervised!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Crap. Catching up here in TCD room. I had zero idea that Adam was mia. Concerning dogs and Chelonia, I’m with Tom here … they don’t mix ever…period. My Ava

ignores them and doesn’t see them at all. The only one she noticed was this Northern Painted Turtle


https://www.fws.gov/refuge/julia_butler_hansen/wildlife_and_habitat/western_painted_turtle.html
Concerning where are all the female sulcata, I had that large, breeding size female but my ex wife farmed her out while I was in recovery with my broken neck wreck injuries. Last I knew, Makita my tortoise was at the tortoise rescue in Washington state. She allows zero visits and never returned my text mess, phone mess, or email. 
And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap. Catching up here in TCD room. I had zero idea that Adam was mia. Concerning dogs and Chelonia, I’m with Tom here … they don’t mix ever…period. My Ava
> View attachment 252473
> ignores them and doesn’t see them at all. The only one she noticed was this Northern Painted Turtle
> View attachment 252475
> View attachment 252476
> https://www.fws.gov/refuge/julia_butler_hansen/wildlife_and_habitat/western_painted_turtle.html
> Concerning where are all the female sulcata, I had that large, breeding size female but my ex wife farmed her out while I was in recovery with my broken neck wreck injuries. Last I knew, Makita my tortoise was at the tortoise rescue in Washington state. She allows zero visits and never returned my text mess, phone mess, or email.
> And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?
> View attachment 252477


Howdy Cowboy! It's nice to have you back in the CDR


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap. Catching up here in TCD room. I had zero idea that Adam was mia. Concerning dogs and Chelonia, I’m with Tom here … they don’t mix ever…period. My Ava
> View attachment 252473
> ignores them and doesn’t see them at all. The only one she noticed was this Northern Painted Turtle
> View attachment 252475
> View attachment 252476
> https://www.fws.gov/refuge/julia_butler_hansen/wildlife_and_habitat/western_painted_turtle.html
> Concerning where are all the female sulcata, I had that large, breeding size female but my ex wife farmed her out while I was in recovery with my broken neck wreck injuries. Last I knew, Makita my tortoise was at the tortoise rescue in Washington state. She allows zero visits and never returned my text mess, phone mess, or email.
> And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?
> View attachment 252477



That was a huge cover of a lot of different subjects!!! 
Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Our new tractor came today!!! I’m so excited.... we have a REALLY old one that I my husband refused to replace. I asked him why one time and he said “because it’s the only thing here that I know you can’t mess with” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We had clouds all day yesterday and part of the morning and I loved it!!
> Tomorrow and the next few days we’ll be back in the 90’s! I want fall!!!


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmmm, not a good news bulletin for Washington DC
> 
> View attachment 252461


Hmm not good


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cats can inflict a certain amount of damage on tortoises, but dogs usually come with much larger mouths (with larger teeth) and much more force behind them.
> 
> How should I put this...? Big mouths should not be going around unsupervised!


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap. Catching up here in TCD room. I had zero idea that Adam was mia. Concerning dogs and Chelonia, I’m with Tom here … they don’t mix ever…period. My Ava
> View attachment 252473
> ignores them and doesn’t see them at all. The only one she noticed was this Northern Painted Turtle
> View attachment 252475
> View attachment 252476
> https://www.fws.gov/refuge/julia_butler_hansen/wildlife_and_habitat/western_painted_turtle.html
> Concerning where are all the female sulcata, I had that large, breeding size female but my ex wife farmed her out while I was in recovery with my broken neck wreck injuries. Last I knew, Makita my tortoise was at the tortoise rescue in Washington state. She allows zero visits and never returned my text mess, phone mess, or email.
> And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?
> View attachment 252477


Hey there Ken
Nice to see you here in the CDR. 
Welcome back. I hope you stay for a while.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Our new tractor came today!!! I’m so excited.... we have a REALLY old one that I my husband refused to replace. I asked him why one time and he said “because it’s the only thing here that I know you can’t mess with” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahahaha. Hi Heather.


----------



## CarolM

Oops. Nor much going on right now.
Bedtime for me though so I will not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Hi Heather.



I saw a post where Hermanni Chris (I think) has a baby tort like yours. It just hatched and he pictured it next to a sibling that hatched in March... they are just gorgeous and I find myself really wanting one [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oops. Nor much going on right now.
> Bedtime for me though so I will not see you all tomorrow.



Goodnight Carol ! Reads ya later


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I saw a post where Hermanni Chris (I think) has a baby tort like yours. It just hatched and he pictured it next to a sibling that hatched in March... they are just gorgeous and I find myself really wanting one [emoji33]


Wait what. I did not see that. I will need to go and look.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wait what. I did not see that. I will need to go and look.



Thread is titled Surprise of the year.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thread is titled Surprise of the year.


Thanks I found it. It is awesome news.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Thanks I found it. It is awesome news.


It IS awesome news, because that species of tortoise is VERY scarce here in the States.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey friends how's everyone? Just got home from a 11 hour day and my butt is wooped! I have to tell myself daily, only about 28 more years till retirement! Everyday I get home Murphy reminds me I finished my breakfast now it's snack time Hooooman!


----------



## Yvonne G

I never started counting the years until I was almost there - 5 years to go. . . 3 years to go. . . and then, lo and behold, the company needed to get rid of employees so they made us an offer, so many years added onto our years of service and so much money to get out of Dodge. So I retired with 30 years, but really only 28 years of actual service. I spent a few years as a lady of leisure, then they called and asked if I'd come back and do my same job only as an employee of a contracting firm. More money because they don't pay insurance, etc. So I contracted for a few years. That was GOOD money!!! Then I retired again and now I really am a lady of leisure. I wouldn't go back for any amount of money.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

When the day finally comes I'll probably go stir crazy. Will probably need quite a few hobbies, I'm not the type to sit still anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Be sure to let us know what you think of the gift shop!


No gift shop......it's only a small museum full of local social history.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hahaha, here’s the only snap I took today, and it happens to be of a ceiling! It’s in the newly renovated old town hall in central Roskilde.
> View attachment 252312
> 
> Here’s what the exterior looks like (photo taken last winter):
> View attachment 252313


What a beautiful ceiling!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 252315


Lovely Murphy - what a handsome boy!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> No special occasion just the ladies in the family getting together .


No excuse needed to enjoy each other's company as well as yummy tea then!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> Lovely Murphy - what a handsome boy!


Thanks he could be a she too but for right now he's a he lol. He recently started marbling, completely unexpected! I'm super excited to see how it turns out though.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Be safe


We ended up with a lovely sunny autumn day!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have no praying mantis in the UK and I, as a bird watcher, will never own a cat!


Nor me but my garden is full of their poop!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is National Braai(BBQ) day today. And Milly says have an awesome week.
> View attachment 252374


Hi Milly - hope they left you some tasty meaty scraps!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Our new tractor came today!!! I’m so excited.... we have a REALLY old one that I my husband refused to replace. I asked him why one time and he said “because it’s the only thing here that I know you can’t mess with” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 252491



Wow... nothing runs like a Deere! Complete with a mower. Very cool...


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> When the day finally comes I'll probably go stir crazy. Will probably need quite a few hobbies, I'm not the type to sit still anyway.


MORE TORTOISES!!! That'll keep you busy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I saw a post where Hermanni Chris (I think) has a baby tort like yours. It just hatched and he pictured it next to a sibling that hatched in March... they are just gorgeous and I find myself really wanting one [emoji33]



Yes, it was Chris. He went on leave for a few days and came back to mother and hatchling basking. So very cute.!

Just in case - https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/surprise-of-the-year.169804/#post-1663260


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> In the category of “strange reptiles” - a two-headed copperhead snake was found in the state of Virginia the other day. Both heads are “active”. Might end up in a local zoo.
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...494132111.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_DCBrand
> 
> A two-headed snake recently found in Northern Virginia may be sent to a zoo.
> 
> The two-headed baby Eastern Copperhead was found in Woodbridge last week, the Wildlife Center of Virginia said. A state herpetologist brought the snake to the hospital Thursday for an exam.


Very weird and amazing it has survived.
But they do say two heads are better than one!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I feel like I've done something wrong, or said something to offend him. And I'm sure the rest of you take it personally too. Each of us has the freedom to do what we want, to stay or leave, but there's just something off about Adam's leaving.


I think I was the last person to 'speak' to him before he announced he didn't belong anymore.
So I particularly wonder if it was something I did or didn't say, but I read over the posts and I don't think so.
Of course there is always the chance that he is having internet/pc problems and hasn't been able to pop in for his birthday or gone away. 
Perhaps he will let us know one day.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Champ says Dogs rule, Cats drool.
> View attachment 252400


I agree - give me dogs any day!!
After tortoises of course!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I just took in 2018 Rescue #56:
> 
> View attachment 252442
> View attachment 252443
> 
> 
> Another male. Where the heck are all the female sulcatas? This one had to be given up because a German Shepherd had become protective of the female head of household and wouldn't allow the tortoise near the lady. He had grabbed ahold of the shell just above the tortoise's head (you can see a roughness) and wouldn't let go. The lady squirted the dog with the hose, but he kept going back and biting the tortoise. She says the dog tortoise relationship was ok until the tortoise came too close to the lady.


Poor thing he must have had a scare from the dog - thank goodness he missed his head!
After reading all the horror stories I don't think any dog tort relationship is OK- keep well apart!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Take frequent breaks, Linda! Neither ironing nor paper work is good for your back, unfortunately.
> 
> We have a “general assembly” for the parent association tonight. They control part of the school budget, so it’s kind of important to go, but they schedule these meetings for 5 pm. The worst time if you have a small child and a working partner.


That's a very inconvenient time but there is a solution!
Suggest they spend the budget on childminders so that members of the PA have someone to look after their children when there are meetings.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There was snow on the Scottish mountains last week!
> 
> Our low of 3C on this morning is leading to a forecast sunny high of 18C today... and 22C by Thursday. We are having beautiful days with cold autumnal nights


You just don't know what to wear at the moment!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> MORE TORTOISES!!! That'll keep you busy.


I can see that happening!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Are those things still around?


I have one that is a vhs/dcd combi.
Can't record on it anymore now though but can copy vhs to dvd and watch both formats.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> A warm hug is coming your way too. I hope they get to you and Lena in time to warm you up.
> 
> In fact I better send a warm Hug to Lyn, Sabine, Pastel and to everyone experiencing cold weather at the moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 252455
> View attachment 252456
> View attachment 252457


Thanks Carol - I'll save it for when the temps drop again!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well that did not take too long to catch up.
> 
> It is a wet, cold and overcast Tuesday here today. But do not worry, I am armed with my hot chocolate, and warm jacket. And It is one day closer to the weekend. Lol - yes I know I just had a long weekend. Problem is that the long weekends feel like the weekend should feel and the moment you walk into the office you sort of want to just walk back out again and go back home to do other things. Oh well there is no rest for the wicked. So they say - but in my experience the wicked have all the fun and the innocent get taken advantage of and end up working way too hard. Anyway today is another day, and things are back to normal again. All boys are back home and life is good.


Sending you a warm hug back Carol I think you need it more than me at the moment


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I used to say that I had an "ironing allergy," but then I took up quilting and learned I have to make friends with my iron.


Just friends - I have a steamy relationship with mine


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We had clouds all day yesterday and part of the morning and I loved it!!
> Tomorrow and the next few days we’ll be back in the 90’s! I want fall!!!


I love the autumn too!
Not the high winds though!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmmm, not a good news bulletin for Washington DC
> 
> View attachment 252461


Very sad state of affairs


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap. Catching up here in TCD room. I had zero idea that Adam was mia. Concerning dogs and Chelonia, I’m with Tom here … they don’t mix ever…period. My Ava
> View attachment 252473
> ignores them and doesn’t see them at all. The only one she noticed was this Northern Painted Turtle
> View attachment 252475
> View attachment 252476
> https://www.fws.gov/refuge/julia_butler_hansen/wildlife_and_habitat/western_painted_turtle.html
> Concerning where are all the female sulcata, I had that large, breeding size female but my ex wife farmed her out while I was in recovery with my broken neck wreck injuries. Last I knew, Makita my tortoise was at the tortoise rescue in Washington state. She allows zero visits and never returned my text mess, phone mess, or email.
> And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?
> View attachment 252477


Hi Ken what beautiful markings on that NP Turtle!
I was just wondering if you ever got Makita back while I was looking at your pics, it is shocking that she kept your Sully.
Hope you are well!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oops. Nor much going on right now.
> Bedtime for me though so I will not see you all tomorrow.


Nos Da Carol sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends how's everyone? Just got home from a 11 hour day and my butt is wooped! I have to tell myself daily, only about 28 more years till retirement! Everyday I get home Murphy reminds me I finished my breakfast now it's snack time Hooooman!
> View attachment 252497


Murphy in the role of Oliver Twist,..........
"Please Sir, I want some more."


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Murphy in the role of Oliver Twist,..........
> "Please Sir, I want some more."



“MORE....you want more gruel”?


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks he could be a she too but for right now he's a he lol. He recently started marbling, completely unexpected! I'm super excited to see how it turns out though.
> View attachment 252499


My Lola was a she who turned out to be a he, and likes to remind me of that now and again!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lyn W said:


> My Lola was a she who turned out to be a he, and likes to remind me of that now and again!!


One of my Slider Turtles decided to show me he was a boy a few months back and I seriously thought I was going to need a therapist after witnessing that!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> One of my Slider Turtles decided to show me he was a boy a few months back and I seriously thought I was going to need a therapist after witnessing that!


Yup frightened the life out of me when it happened first time - I thought 'she' was disemboweling herself!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> “I was just wondering if you ever got Makita back?”
> it is shocking that she kept your Sully.
> Hope you are well!


Hi Lyn W,
Nope she felt she needed to keep her.


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hi Lyn W,
> Nope she felt she needed to keep her.



Really bad the way she treated you, Ken, and possibly theft too.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> “MORE....you want more gruel”?


Gruel? Not likely - .mazuri please!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight friends or I'll never get up for work in the morning.
Enjoy the rest of your evening and Nos Da!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> To be prepared is always a good thing. Your kitties sound like real characters.


They really are! We have enough characters around here for our own sitcom... or drama... 

I've been around many cats through the years, including groups of cats, and the scary thing is... Hands down, I have never known such a smart group of cats. Every single one of them is... absolutely brilliant. They all manifest it differently, but every single one of them is WAY too smart for their own good.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?
> View attachment 252477


Perhaps cats and tortoises have a secret understanding. They share the market on being seemingly aloof (unless you come bearing edible gifts) and individuals take quite a while to get to know well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> No gift shop......it's only a small museum full of local social history.


When I lived in England, there was one gift shop that irked me to no end... I think it was the cathedral in Chester. Among other things, it carried mood rings, New Age books, and tarot cards. 

I get the feeling that congregation doesn't hear the part about the merchants getting thrown out of the temple all that often.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Our new tractor came today!!! I’m so excited.... we have a REALLY old one that I my husband refused to replace. I asked him why one time and he said “because it’s the only thing here that I know you can’t mess with” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 252491



So jealous!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Another chilly night with a slight frost and another forecast High in the low 20s C 

I am heading south to Cranbrook shortly for a full day of meetings about public exam data for the schools in our Trust. 

There’s not much mobile signal in rural Kent, so I won’t be around much again, sorry.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> A warm hug is coming your way too. I hope they get to you and Lena in time to warm you up.
> 
> In fact I better send a warm Hug to Lyn, Sabine, Pastel and to everyone experiencing cold weather at the moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 252455
> View attachment 252456
> View attachment 252457


Thank you Carol for the nice warm hug.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Gospodin Google?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I keep telling people on a desert tort group on Facebook about this topic and it’s so frustrating when I’m helping someone new who is asking how to keep there’s safe from dogs and others chime in “my dogs don’t bother my tort!” “They get along great in the yard!”
> Until that one day 5 yrs later your crying because your dog attacked your tort!! I’m done!! I’m not chiming in anymore.


That`s why I hate FB groups. There are always people who knows all better....


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap. Catching up here in TCD room. I had zero idea that Adam was mia. Concerning dogs and Chelonia, I’m with Tom here … they don’t mix ever…period. My Ava
> View attachment 252473
> ignores them and doesn’t see them at all. The only one she noticed was this Northern Painted Turtle
> View attachment 252475
> View attachment 252476
> https://www.fws.gov/refuge/julia_butler_hansen/wildlife_and_habitat/western_painted_turtle.html
> Concerning where are all the female sulcata, I had that large, breeding size female but my ex wife farmed her out while I was in recovery with my broken neck wreck injuries. Last I knew, Makita my tortoise was at the tortoise rescue in Washington state. She allows zero visits and never returned my text mess, phone mess, or email.
> And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?
> View attachment 252477


Wow, the painted turtle looks beautiful.
Shame that you had not been allowed to visit Makita and shame for your wife. I can`t understand her behavior to sell your animals.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Our new tractor came today!!! I’m so excited.... we have a REALLY old one that I my husband refused to replace. I asked him why one time and he said “because it’s the only thing here that I know you can’t mess with” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 252491


Wow, congrats for the new tractor. John Deere is a very good brand.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends how's everyone? Just got home from a 11 hour day and my butt is wooped! I have to tell myself daily, only about 28 more years till retirement! Everyday I get home Murphy reminds me I finished my breakfast now it's snack time Hooooman!
> View attachment 252497


"Bad" tort daddy Todd. Leaving Murphy with an empty food dish.
Shame for the 28 years until retirement ..


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I never started counting the years until I was almost there - 5 years to go. . . 3 years to go. . . and then, lo and behold, the company needed to get rid of employees so they made us an offer, so many years added onto our years of service and so much money to get out of Dodge. So I retired with 30 years, but really only 28 years of actual service. I spent a few years as a lady of leisure, then they called and asked if I'd come back and do my same job only as an employee of a contracting firm. More money because they don't pay insurance, etc. So I contracted for a few years. That was GOOD money!!! Then I retired again and now I really am a lady of leisure. I wouldn't go back for any amount of money.


You have done it right.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Just friends - I have a steamy relationship with mine


I am divorced with my iron.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> "Bad" tort daddy Todd. Leaving Murphy with an empty food dish.
> Shame for the 28 years until retirement ..


Oh he had breakfast already. This is snacktime!


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Crap. Catching up here in TCD room. I had zero idea that Adam was mia. Concerning dogs and Chelonia, I’m with Tom here … they don’t mix ever…period. My Ava
> View attachment 252473
> ignores them and doesn’t see them at all. The only one she noticed was this Northern Painted Turtle
> View attachment 252475
> View attachment 252476
> https://www.fws.gov/refuge/julia_butler_hansen/wildlife_and_habitat/western_painted_turtle.html
> Concerning where are all the female sulcata, I had that large, breeding size female but my ex wife farmed her out while I was in recovery with my broken neck wreck injuries. Last I knew, Makita my tortoise was at the tortoise rescue in Washington state. She allows zero visits and never returned my text mess, phone mess, or email.
> And I don’t know if cats think of themselves as tortoises or tortoises think of themselves as cats?
> View attachment 252477



What a lovely tort “farm” you have there! They all look so comfortable there. Tort heaven!
Sorry about Makita


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Our new tractor came today!!! I’m so excited.... we have a REALLY old one that I my husband refused to replace. I asked him why one time and he said “because it’s the only thing here that I know you can’t mess with” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 252491



Congratulations! Can you mess with it now? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends how's everyone? Just got home from a 11 hour day and my butt is wooped! I have to tell myself daily, only about 28 more years till retirement! Everyday I get home Murphy reminds me I finished my breakfast now it's snack time Hooooman!
> View attachment 252497



Wow, he cleared that out! 11-hour day is harsh...


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> When the day finally comes I'll probably go stir crazy. Will probably need quite a few hobbies, I'm not the type to sit still anyway.



Ed @ZEROPILOT will be able to tell you all about it, I think. Fortunately, he does have quite a few hobbies.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> No gift shop......it's only a small museum full of local social history.



What’s the point of a museum without a gift shop?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I have one that is a vhs/dcd combi.
> Can't record on it anymore now though but can copy vhs to dvd and watch both formats.



Sounds useful...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am divorced with my iron.



All that talk about ironing and relationships... Oops, I totally forgot - gotta iron husband’s shirts. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Not see you all later, or I might end up divorcing more than just my iron...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> All that talk about ironing and relationships... Oops, I totally forgot - gotta iron husband’s shirts. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Not see you all later, or I might end up divorcing more than just my iron...


Better not.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Better not.....


How's your BF doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Congratulations! Can you mess with it now? [emoji23]



Oh it’s gonna happen!!!! He just left this morning for two weeks so I got plenty of time to familiarize myself with it (she says with an evil grin and a gleam in her eyes ) !!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! Hope everyone is geared for a great day.. my human family of 6 dropped to 4 today for a couple weeks so it will just be a depressing day until I get over it.. tomorrow I’ll probably appreciate the quietness... several appointments for work today but it shouldn’t run late so I might get my house back in order tonight... maybe...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Wow, he cleared that out! 11-hour day is harsh...


I only work 4 days a week though so it's not too bad


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> How's your BF doing?


Pardon ? What is BF ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Pardon ? What is BF ?


Sorry, Sabine - I was asking how is your male friend?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Sabine - I was asking how is your male friend?


Okay He is on a good way to recover. The wound is healing well and the function of the gastrical tube is well too. The liquid food is easy to give to him.
He can`t eat anymore because of dysphagia caused of a progressive desease:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duchenne_muscular_dystrophy


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Okay He is on a good way to recover. The wound is healing well and the function of the gastrical tube is well too. The liquid food is easy to give to him.
> He can`t eat anymore because of dysphagia caused of a progressive desease:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duchenne_muscular_dystrophy


Oh geez! Knowing how much I love food and eating, I'll bet that's pretty hard for him mentally


----------



## Laura1412

Hello roomies how is everyone keeping


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

After so many days of rain, the forecasters predicted SUN shine today, so I popped over to one of my favorite locations and got out #kayaking for a good four hours. Fall is definitely on the horizon - many acorns falling from the mighty oaks, leaves turning, the once bright green marsh grasses are yellowing, a lot more ducks and geese hiding out. One Bald Eagle spotted and snapped. More pix to follow.......

*The Start of a Great Day



*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Almost done paddling....and I saw this beautiful scene.

*Perfect Ending to a Days Paddling*


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Hello roomies how is everyone keeping


Hello Laura! Hello CDR!

I am trying to emerge from three days of exam data. Today's school governor meetings were OK, but it is hard work!

Time to veg out in front of the tv now


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It IS awesome news, because that species of tortoise is VERY scarce here in the States.


I know. Hopefully if Chris and Dan are successful with their incubation methods then they will become less scarce.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends how's everyone? Just got home from a 11 hour day and my butt is wooped! I have to tell myself daily, only about 28 more years till retirement! Everyday I get home Murphy reminds me I finished my breakfast now it's snack time Hooooman!
> View attachment 252497


Shame. I am at the stage where i am also looking forward to retirement. Only another 20 years for me.[emoji17] How is snap doing?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> When the day finally comes I'll probably go stir crazy. Will probably need quite a few hobbies, I'm not the type to sit still anyway.


Lol. The difference is .... that you will enjoy them and you won't have to do them. You could do whatever you choose to.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No excuse needed to enjoy each other's company as well as yummy tea then!!


Absolutely


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks he could be a she too but for right now he's a he lol. He recently started marbling, completely unexpected! I'm super excited to see how it turns out though.
> View attachment 252499


Hmmm. Looks good. I also want to see how it turns out.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We ended up with a lovely sunny autumn day!


Yayyyy


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Milly - hope they left you some tasty meaty scraps!


Unfortunately Milly has a weight problem and sensitive skin so she does not get any table scraps.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sending you a warm hug back Carol I think you need it more than me at the moment


I love warm hugs. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> One of my Slider Turtles decided to show me he was a boy a few months back and I seriously thought I was going to need a therapist after witnessing that!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Unfortunately Milly has a weight problem and sensitive skin so she does not get any table scraps.



Poor Milly!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> After so many days of rain, the forecasters predicted SUN shine today, so I popped over to one of my favorite locations and got out #kayaking for a good four hours. Fall is definitely on the horizon - many acorns falling from the mighty oaks, leaves turning, the once bright green marsh grasses are yellowing, a lot more ducks and geese hiding out. One Bald Eagle spotted and snapped. More pix to follow.......
> 
> *The Start of a Great Day
> 
> View attachment 252534
> 
> *



Just beautiful


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Another chilly night with a slight frost and another forecast High in the low 20s C
> 
> I am heading south to Cranbrook shortly for a full day of meetings about public exam data for the schools in our Trust.
> 
> There’s not much mobile signal in rural Kent, so I won’t be around much again, sorry.


Good luck


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh it’s gonna happen!!!! He just left this morning for two weeks so I got plenty of time to familiarize myself with it (she says with an evil grin and a gleam in her eyes ) !!!!


Oh dear. The sweet temptations.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Oh geez! Knowing how much I love food and eating, I'll bet that's pretty hard for him mentally


It is, but he lost the ability to eat like we can eat over years. At last only very well mashed liquid food that he can drink with a drinking straw was possible.
He often aspirated this liquid food into the lungs and was living with the fear of getting pneumonia. The gastrical tube is the only way for him to overlive, but yes, he is missing the taste of food.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Hope everyone is geared for a great day.. my human family of 6 dropped to 4 today for a couple weeks so it will just be a depressing day until I get over it.. tomorrow I’ll probably appreciate the quietness... several appointments for work today but it shouldn’t run late so I might get my house back in order tonight... maybe...


Good luck. And enjoy as much peace as you can while you can.


----------



## Bee62

Laura1412 said:


> Hello roomies how is everyone keeping


Hello Laura. My torts are keeping me well and your Clyde ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost done paddling....and I saw this beautiful scene.
> 
> *Perfect Ending to a Days Paddling*
> 
> View attachment 252543


Yes, it is really beautiful and peaceful. I can imagine why you like your trips on the water so much.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Hello roomies how is everyone keeping


Hi There Laura.

We are all good on this side. How is it on your end?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Shame. I am at the stage where i am also looking forward to retirement. Only another 20 years for me.[emoji17] How is snap doing?


Really good he's getting big. I should update. I'll try when I get home.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> After so many days of rain, the forecasters predicted SUN shine today, so I popped over to one of my favorite locations and got out #kayaking for a good four hours. Fall is definitely on the horizon - many acorns falling from the mighty oaks, leaves turning, the once bright green marsh grasses are yellowing, a lot more ducks and geese hiding out. One Bald Eagle spotted and snapped. More pix to follow.......
> 
> *The Start of a Great Day
> 
> View attachment 252534
> 
> *


Certainly looks like a great day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello Laura! Hello CDR!
> 
> I am trying to emerge from three days of exam data. Today's school governor meetings were OK, but it is hard work!
> 
> Time to veg out in front of the tv now


I am vegging out as well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Poor Milly!


Don't worry she does get treats. Just dog and weight friendly ones.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is, but he lost the ability to eat like we can eat over years. At last only very well mashed liquid food that he can drink with a drinking straw was possible.
> He often aspirated this liquid food into the lungs and was living with the fear of getting pneumonia. The gastrical tube is the only way for him to overlive, but yes, he is missing the taste of food.


Oh shame. That would be awful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Ed @ZEROPILOT will be able to tell you all about it, I think. Fortunately, he does have quite a few hobbies.


My hobbies are no closer to getting my attention than they ever where.
Right now I'm in Georgia.
So far, I'm not a big fan of being retired.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR. I hope all my roomies are all well, busy and happy.

Me too. After 3 days of working I have 4 days "off duty". My torts are all fine. The sullies grow and grow. They need a bigger enclosure soon. My little greeks are active. They don`t know that it gets cold outside. No hibernation for them. 
I have two redfoots. One is growing well but the other is my little problem child. He doesen`t grow ! He eats, walkes around in his enclosure and is not sick, but he doesen`t grow. He is my Bonsai tortoise ! 
Ma & Mo are well too. They are not as active as little sulcatas or greeks but they eat and walk around and bask.
That is a short summery of what`s going on with my torts.

Nights are cold here in Germany: 3 - 4 C. Day temps around 15 C. I miss the warmth of summer even now. I am a "summer child" not a snowwoman. I think that my cats and the torts feel the same.

I wish you all a good evening.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> Hey guys


Hey you ! How was your day ?


----------



## Billna the 2

Bee62 said:


> Hey you ! How was your day ?


It was very interesting but good i suppose lol how about yourself?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Really good he's getting big. I should update. I'll try when I get home.


Please do. Snap is such a cute little guy. I love reading his updates.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> My hobbies are no closer to getting my attention than they ever where.
> Right now I'm in Georgia.
> So far, I'm not a big fan of being retired.


Why not? What is stopping you from enjoying it?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. I hope all my roomies are all well, busy and happy.
> 
> Me too. After 3 days of working I have 4 days "off duty". My torts are all fine. The sullies grow and grow. They need a bigger enclosure soon. My little greeks are active. They don`t know that it gets cold outside. No hibernation for them.
> I have two redfoots. One is growing well but the other is my little problem child. He doesen`t grow ! He eats, walkes around in his enclosure and is not sick, but he doesen`t grow. He is my Bonsai tortoise !
> Ma & Mo are well too. They are not as active as little sulcatas or greeks but they eat and walk around and bask.
> That is a short summery of what`s going on with my torts.
> 
> Nights are cold here in Germany: 3 - 4 C. Day temps around 15 C. I miss the warmth of summer even now. I am a "summer child" not a snowwoman. I think that my cats and the torts feel the same.
> 
> I wish you all a good evening.


Little Harry is also my problem tort. He grows at a very slow pace. Nothing like my other ones. 

It is definitely cold there at night. I'll send lots of get warm thoughts your way.


----------



## CarolM

Billna64 said:


> Hey guys


Hey there.
How's the firefighting going?


----------



## CarolM

Well good night everyone. Until another day.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> My hobbies are no closer to getting my attention than they ever where.
> Right now I'm in Georgia.
> So far, I'm not a big fan of being retired.



It’ll take time. 
You could always volunteer somewhere to get back into a routine. 

Volunteermatch.org has many categories to choose from. 

I’m sure you have many projects already but it could be the routine your missing. 

I guess you could play bingo


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. I hope all my roomies are all well, busy and happy.
> 
> Me too. After 3 days of working I have 4 days "off duty". My torts are all fine. The sullies grow and grow. They need a bigger enclosure soon. My little greeks are active. They don`t know that it gets cold outside. No hibernation for them.
> I have two redfoots. One is growing well but the other is my little problem child. He doesen`t grow ! He eats, walkes around in his enclosure and is not sick, but he doesen`t grow. He is my Bonsai tortoise !
> Ma & Mo are well too. They are not as active as little sulcatas or greeks but they eat and walk around and bask.
> That is a short summery of what`s going on with my torts.
> 
> Nights are cold here in Germany: 3 - 4 C. Day temps around 15 C. I miss the warmth of summer even now. I am a "summer child" not a snowwoman. I think that my cats and the torts feel the same.
> 
> I wish you all a good evening.



Redfoots do grow way slower than other torts. Are they together? One could be bullying the other.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost done paddling....and I saw this beautiful scene.
> 
> *Perfect Ending to a Days Paddling*
> 
> View attachment 252543


I don't like being in the water. I can't stand the idea of fish sharing my water. I hate my face being splashed. I can't swim good enough to stay alive. I don't like the water! BUT. . . I really want to go kayaking!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Don't worry she does get treats. Just dog and weight friendly ones.


I was just thinking about that today (dog treats). Misty and I eat lunch at the same time. She finishes before me, and I usually don't quite finish all mine, so I generally set the plate on the floor for her. I noticed last night, as she was laying on her back with her feet in the air, that she has quite a soft-looking belly on her. So I thought I'd do a search on chewy . com and see if they sell any low calorie doggy treats and quit sharing my lunch with her.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well good night everyone. Until another day.


Good night, Carol. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Yvonne G

I knocked off another yard inspection today and the people came this afternoon and took home a very nice male desert tortoise. That leaves me with one 65 pound male sulcata, one juvenile-almost-adult m? f? desert tortoise and 6 yearling desert tortoises. I also have three hatchlings, but I don't adopt them out until they're a year old. I was worried I was going to have to hibernate all those desert tortoises - at one time, not too long ago, I had about 20 of them!

Nothing new on the road widening in front of my house. Still wrangling over where they want to put my driveway. So far they're still in the engineering/right-of-way stage. Next comes the $$$ stage. Once I get the finalized copy of where the boundary/property line is, I'll have a fence company come and estimate how much to build a new fence at the new property line, an estimate on how much to make a new driveway (decomposed granite, gravel, etc or maybe even cement), what my full size trees that they tear down are worth, what my full size, mature cacti are worth. . . I wonder if I can add onto all that pain and suffering of the property owner. Hm-m-m-m


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like being in the water. I can't stand the idea of fish sharing my water. I hate my face being splashed. I can't swim good enough to stay alive. I don't like the water! BUT. . . I really want to go kayaking!!!



Yes..a kayak really opens up a ton of opportunities to many things.. comradarie, solitude, nature, bird watching, wildlife photography, exercise, balance, visiting new locations, history, fishing... One gets to choose...

Get out and try it!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Why not? What is stopping you from enjoying it?


Depression for some reason


----------



## EllieMay

I took these photos with all of you in mind yesterday and then forgot to post them:-(


----------



## Bee62

Billna64 said:


> It was very interesting but good i suppose lol how about yourself?


I have had a good day too and now I have 4 days without working and that is fine !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Little Harry is also my problem tort. He grows at a very slow pace. Nothing like my other ones.
> 
> It is definitely cold there at night. I'll send lots of get warm thoughts your way.


Thank you Carol. Warm thoughts and hugs are always welcome. I`ll send you some rain that we will get soon.
Maybe your Harry is a bonsai tort too.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Redfoots do grow way slower than other torts. Are they together? One could be bullying the other.


They had been together. The one who don`t grows was my first tortoise and I got it from a craiglist. I am not sure if the prevíous owner kept him right. I seperated them some times ago but no result. The little one don`t grows and the other one that I bought from a good breeder grows and grows.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I knocked off another yard inspection today and the people came this afternoon and took home a very nice male desert tortoise. That leaves me with one 65 pound male sulcata, one juvenile-almost-adult m? f? desert tortoise and 6 yearling desert tortoises. I also have three hatchlings, but I don't adopt them out until they're a year old. I was worried I was going to have to hibernate all those desert tortoises - at one time, not too long ago, I had about 20 of them!
> 
> Nothing new on the road widening in front of my house. Still wrangling over where they want to put my driveway. So far they're still in the engineering/right-of-way stage. Next comes the $$$ stage. Once I get the finalized copy of where the boundary/property line is, I'll have a fence company come and estimate how much to build a new fence at the new property line, an estimate on how much to make a new driveway (decomposed granite, gravel, etc or maybe even cement), what my full size trees that they tear down are worth, what my full size, mature cacti are worth. . . I wonder if I can add onto all that pain and suffering of the property owner. Hm-m-m-m



The city should be paying for and installing a new fence for you. 
They are putting up nice block wall for the people who lost part of their yard for our widening. 
Wouldn’t you love a nice 6’ block wall?
It sure would cut down traffic noise. 

I hope you don’t lose your old driveway.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like being in the water. I can't stand the idea of fish sharing my water. I hate my face being splashed. I can't swim good enough to stay alive. I don't like the water! BUT. . . I really want to go kayaking!!!


That is funny !


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 252560
> View attachment 252561
> 
> I took these photos with all of you in mind yesterday and then forgot to post them:-(



Nice, I haven’t seen a rainbow in ages!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. I hope all my roomies are all well, busy and happy.
> 
> Me too. After 3 days of working I have 4 days "off duty". My torts are all fine. The sullies grow and grow. They need a bigger enclosure soon. My little greeks are active. They don`t know that it gets cold outside. No hibernation for them.
> I have two redfoots. One is growing well but the other is my little problem child. He doesen`t grow ! He eats, walkes around in his enclosure and is not sick, but he doesen`t grow. He is my Bonsai tortoise !
> Ma & Mo are well too. They are not as active as little sulcatas or greeks but they eat and walk around and bask.
> That is a short summery of what`s going on with my torts.
> 
> Nights are cold here in Germany: 3 - 4 C. Day temps around 15 C. I miss the warmth of summer even now. I am a "summer child" not a snowwoman. I think that my cats and the torts feel the same.
> 
> I wish you all a good evening.



Good night Sabine! I love to read your tortoise updates! I hope the stubborn one gets with the program soon.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well good night everyone. Until another day.



‘Night Carol!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Please do. Snap is such a cute little guy. I love reading his updates.


Snap is doing great and not such a little guy anymore. Hes quite the beggar when it comes to food, and has become the most fearless, tamest turtle I have.


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I knocked off another yard inspection today and the people came this afternoon and took home a very nice male desert tortoise. That leaves me with one 65 pound male sulcata, one juvenile-almost-adult m? f? desert tortoise and 6 yearling desert tortoises. I also have three hatchlings, but I don't adopt them out until they're a year old. I was worried I was going to have to hibernate all those desert tortoises - at one time, not too long ago, I had about 20 of them!
> 
> Nothing new on the road widening in front of my house. Still wrangling over where they want to put my driveway. So far they're still in the engineering/right-of-way stage. Next comes the $$$ stage. Once I get the finalized copy of where the boundary/property line is, I'll have a fence company come and estimate how much to build a new fence at the new property line, an estimate on how much to make a new driveway (decomposed granite, gravel, etc or maybe even cement), what my full size trees that they tear down are worth, what my full size, mature cacti are worth. . . I wonder if I can add onto all that pain and suffering of the property owner. Hm-m-m-m



Well that sounds like a full time job all by itself! I’m excited to see you new fence and driveway..


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 252560
> View attachment 252561
> 
> I took these photos with all of you in mind yesterday and then forgot to post them:-(


Although the little book on the bed says: "One lucky duck" I see one lucky cat on your first pic.
"Somewhere over the rainbow" .....


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Nice, I haven’t seen a rainbow in ages!!



I think Gods been smiling at me a lot lately cause they have been popping up everywhere for me lately...(I have to think this way so I don’t cry over all the dang rain!) 

How’s the fig cutting coming?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Hello roomies how is everyone keeping


Hi Laura good to see you in here.
Hope all is well with you


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Unfortunately Milly has a weight problem and sensitive skin so she does not get any table scraps.


Shame, but then table scraps aren't good for pooches anyway so better for her to go without and have doggie treats.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I love warm hugs. Thank you.


You're welcome!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I knocked off another yard inspection today and the people came this afternoon and took home a very nice male desert tortoise. That leaves me with one 65 pound male sulcata, one juvenile-almost-adult m? f? desert tortoise and 6 yearling desert tortoises. I also have three hatchlings, but I don't adopt them out until they're a year old. I was worried I was going to have to hibernate all those desert tortoises - at one time, not too long ago, I had about 20 of them!
> 
> Nothing new on the road widening in front of my house. Still wrangling over where they want to put my driveway. So far they're still in the engineering/right-of-way stage. Next comes the $$$ stage. Once I get the finalized copy of where the boundary/property line is, I'll have a fence company come and estimate how much to build a new fence at the new property line, an estimate on how much to make a new driveway (decomposed granite, gravel, etc or maybe even cement), what my full size trees that they tear down are worth, what my full size, mature cacti are worth. . . I wonder if I can add onto all that pain and suffering of the property owner. Hm-m-m-m


I would certainly add on a claim for stress and all the upset and inconvenience this is causing. I believe you can buy fencing now in the UK that does reduce the noise of traffic so I would research that then get them to pay for it.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like being in the water. I can't stand the idea of fish sharing my water. I hate my face being splashed. I can't swim good enough to stay alive. I don't like the water! BUT. . . I really want to go kayaking!!!


You would enjoy canoeing where they raft two together to make them more stable. 
We do this for some of the more nervous kids when we go out and they love it.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello and goodnight from me. 
I haven't had time to post much tonight so will carry on tomorrow.
Hope everyone is well and had/having a good Weds.....the weekend is around the corner!!
Not see you soon
Nos Da!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Wait im just reading that our Dark Overlord is MIA? When I first joined the room for the longest time I thought he was just a myth. Only recently found out he's real. Shoot I was just getting to know him.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> A late hello and goodnight from me.
> I haven't had time to post much tonight so will carry on tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is well and had/having a good Weds.....the weekend is around the corner!!
> Not see you soon
> Nos Da!



I haven’t chatted with you in a while but I hope all is well... how’s the crappy neighbor situation?

G’night!!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Wait im just reading that our Dark Overlord is MIA? When I first joined the room for the longest time I thought he was just a myth. Only recently found out he's real. Shoot I was just getting to know him.



It’s just a ridiculous situation!!! On the flip side, Murphy’s looking mighty handsome... have you started on your pond yet?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> It’s just a ridiculous situation!!! On the flip side, Murphy’s looking mighty handsome... have you started on your pond yet?


Not yet still in the planning stages. Just got back to work yesterday trying to get my life back to some normalcy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hows this for too much rain


----------



## Bambam1989

Look, It's me!! 
I'm beyond catching up on what's going on lately, maybe I can request a summary from you guys?
We are still trying to get things done, just put new flooring in the living room and dining room. We still have the kitchen to do but we have to wait for the flooring to be delivered next week (the store didn't have enough in stock)
My house is a jumbled mess from everything getting moved around so it's out of the way and us going through stuff (my husband has WAY to many tools and gadgets)
On top of everything I have been discussing a possible commission piece with a lady. Right now we are still discussing size and intricacies of the possible piece but it's sounding like a very large project. So probably the last one that I'll complete before we move.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not yet still in the planning stages. Just got back to work yesterday trying to get my life back to some normalcy.



I really do understand... you just do whatever your heart leads you to and we will all be thinking good thoughts for you! So, did I see more torts in one of your pics besides Murphy? If so, fill me in please.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hows this for too much rain
> 
> View attachment 252576



Well that’s how I feel but I’m sure it’s an Exaggeration in my spoiled little mind. Still....[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Look, It's me!!
> I'm beyond catching up on what's going on lately, maybe I can request a summary from you guys?
> We are still trying to get things done, just put new flooring in the living room and dining room. We still have the kitchen to do but we have to wait for the flooring to be delivered next week (the store didn't have enough in stock)
> My house is a jumbled mess from everything getting moved around so it's out of the way and us going through stuff (my husband has WAY to many tools and gadgets)
> On top of everything I have been discussing a possible commission piece with a lady. Right now we are still discussing size and intricacies of the possible piece but it's sounding like a very large project. So probably the last one that I'll complete before we move.



Hey Brandy!!! I’m so glad to read ya... so what was the final verdict on where your moving to? When is this going to happen? Are you a bow hunter and if so, are you going soon? Seasons are opening everywhere if they haven’t already.. I’m more worried about your summary than mine


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> I really do understand... you just do whatever your heart leads you to and we will all be thinking good thoughts for you! So, did I see more torts in one of your pics besides Murphy? If so, fill me in please.


Thank you, honestly still feels pretty surreal right now. Murphy is my only Tortoise. I've got 5 Slider Turtles too. I've seriously been thinking about a Sulcata lately though. I live on an acre and a half so I've got the room. Just a thought still though.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> I am divorced with my iron.


Falling over laughing! I am thoroughly imPRESSED!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> All that talk about ironing and relationships... Oops, I totally forgot - gotta iron husband’s shirts. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Not see you all later, or I might end up divorcing more than just my iron...


My significant other just asked, "What kind of bloke doesn't iron his own shirts?"
I love that guy!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I think Gods been smiling at me a lot lately cause they have been popping up everywhere for me lately...(I have to think this way so I don’t cry over all the dang rain!)
> 
> How’s the fig cutting coming?



So far good, I think. Not much action yet.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Wait im just reading that our Dark Overlord is MIA? When I first joined the room for the longest time I thought he was just a myth. Only recently found out he's real. Shoot I was just getting to know him.


I know the feeling! I too was looking forward to meeting the man behind the myth... but I suppose he has as much right as any if the rest of us to be human, too.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Hey Brandy!!! I’m so glad to read ya... so what was the final verdict on where your moving to? When is this going to happen? Are you a bow hunter and if so, are you going soon? Seasons are opening everywhere if they haven’t already.. I’m more worried about your summary than mine


No final decision yet, all the jobs have given hubby at least a month to decide which surprised me. In fact, hubby has an interview with ANOTHER company on Tuesday! This one is in Montana[emoji33] 
I would prefer one in Texas though.
I'm hoping for the move to happen in early spring, but it may happen even sooner.
I won't be doing any hunting this year, a license is just so expensive here and we are trying to keep our fridge and freezer lightly stocked until after we move. Although I have plenty of deer and even elk passing through my tiny pasture regularly.


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other just asked, "What kind of bloke doesn't iron his own shirts?"
> I love that guy!


Sounds like you might have one of the hard to find keepers! 
Hello and welcome to the CDR! I'm Brandy but most folks just call me Bambam.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> The city should be paying for and installing a new fence for you.
> They are putting up nice block wall for the people who lost part of their yard for our widening.
> Wouldn’t you love a nice 6’ block wall?
> It sure would cut down traffic noise.
> 
> I hope you don’t lose your old driveway.


What they do is say, "We'll give you xx amount of $$$ (for all the stuff I listed in my post) plus for the property we're taking." Then I come back and say, "No way, Jose. It's going to cost me xx amount of $$ to replace, etc. etc." Then they give me another Quote. . . and back and forth.

Because they're cutting off the hill in front of my property they will be putting up a retaining wall, but I'm responsible for doing the fence and the other stuff I mentioned. That's why I need estimates, to be sure I get enough $$ from them.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Falling over laughing! I am thoroughly imPRESSED!



I like that, Anne!!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> So far good, I think. Not much action yet.



I put the rooted piece that I cut out of my aerobic system in the ground but I can’t tell anything yet either[emoji21]. My daughter says that being a tortoise keeper has given me a magical green thumb but I guess it only applies to their food..


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> No final decision yet, all the jobs have given hubby at least a month to decide which surprised me. In fact, hubby has an interview with ANOTHER company on Tuesday! This one is in Montana[emoji33]
> I would prefer one in Texas though.
> I'm hoping for the move to happen in early spring, but it may happen even sooner.
> I won't be doing any hunting this year, a license is just so expensive here and we are trying to keep our fridge and freezer lightly stocked until after we move. Although I have plenty of deer and even elk passing through my tiny pasture regularly.



I would love to see some wild elk pics HINT HINT!

I have always wanted to take the horses up to Montana and ride but it has never played out for me yet. My hubby is not really into that so I’d have to slip off with my oldest daughter.. if you move there, it just might be the excuse I need) 
I know it’s a lot of work for you right now so just wanted you to know I was thinking about you...


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> I would love to see some wild elk pics HINT HINT!
> 
> I have always wanted to take the horses up to Montana and ride but it has never played out for me yet. My hubby is not really into that so I’d have to slip off with my oldest daughter.. if you move there, it just might be the excuse I need)
> I know it’s a lot of work for you right now so just wanted you to know I was thinking about you...


I would welcome going riding with you, in Montana or Texas. I miss my horses and going riding. My palomino is still living at my parents place, he hasn't been rode in 3 years.. he is so fat now he jiggles when he walks! He was the second horse I ever trained...
Heck, I miss ALL the critters I used to have. I have a list of animals that I want on my farm. 
One of my stipulations to my husband on moving was that we get a place with a MINIMUM of 10acres.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other just asked, "What kind of bloke doesn't iron his own shirts?"
> I love that guy!



Oh no, I should have a word with husband flat out!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Okay He is on a good way to recover. The wound is healing well and the function of the gastrical tube is well too. The liquid food is easy to give to him.
> He can`t eat anymore because of dysphagia caused of a progressive desease:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duchenne_muscular_dystrophy



Oh dear, so sorry he’s going through this.


----------



## Kristoff

Laura1412 said:


> Hello roomies how is everyone keeping



Hello Laura! How are you and Clyde?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost done paddling....and I saw this beautiful scene.
> 
> *Perfect Ending to a Days Paddling*
> 
> View attachment 252543



Is that also a “flat for rent”? Looks similar to that one you posted earlier [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hello Laura! Hello CDR!
> 
> I am trying to emerge from three days of exam data. Today's school governor meetings were OK, but it is hard work!
> 
> Time to veg out in front of the tv now



Linda, is it over for now? Can we talk to you again?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It IS awesome news, because that species of tortoise is VERY scarce here in the States.





CarolM said:


> I know. Hopefully if Chris and Dan are successful with their incubation methods then they will become less scarce.



I remember Chris’s thread. No wonder these are sought after. Carol’s lucky finds are gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Unfortunately Milly has a weight problem and sensitive skin so she does not get any table scraps.



Sweet Milly. [emoji173]️ Of course she gets what’s best for her.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I love warm hugs. Thank you.



Reminds me... 




[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> My hobbies are no closer to getting my attention than they ever where.
> Right now I'm in Georgia.
> So far, I'm not a big fan of being retired.



Every new thing takes time to get used to. You worked for how many years? 20? 30? And been retired for only a short time. My father-in-law hated his retirement at first. Now he makes wine and liquors as a hobby, something he’d never have time to do while working. It took him a few months to get used to it though.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. I hope all my roomies are all well, busy and happy.
> 
> Me too. After 3 days of working I have 4 days "off duty". My torts are all fine. The sullies grow and grow. They need a bigger enclosure soon. My little greeks are active. They don`t know that it gets cold outside. No hibernation for them.
> I have two redfoots. One is growing well but the other is my little problem child. He doesen`t grow ! He eats, walkes around in his enclosure and is not sick, but he doesen`t grow. He is my Bonsai tortoise !
> Ma & Mo are well too. They are not as active as little sulcatas or greeks but they eat and walk around and bask.
> That is a short summery of what`s going on with my torts.
> 
> Nights are cold here in Germany: 3 - 4 C. Day temps around 15 C. I miss the warmth of summer even now. I am a "summer child" not a snowwoman. I think that my cats and the torts feel the same.
> 
> I wish you all a good evening.



Thank you for the update, Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

Billna64 said:


> Hey guys



Hi Isaiah!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like being in the water. I can't stand the idea of fish sharing my water. I hate my face being splashed. I can't swim good enough to stay alive. I don't like the water! BUT. . . I really want to go kayaking!!!



Yvonne, are you... a cat?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I knocked off another yard inspection today and the people came this afternoon and took home a very nice male desert tortoise. That leaves me with one 65 pound male sulcata, one juvenile-almost-adult m? f? desert tortoise and 6 yearling desert tortoises. I also have three hatchlings, but I don't adopt them out until they're a year old. I was worried I was going to have to hibernate all those desert tortoises - at one time, not too long ago, I had about 20 of them!
> 
> Nothing new on the road widening in front of my house. Still wrangling over where they want to put my driveway. So far they're still in the engineering/right-of-way stage. Next comes the $$$ stage. Once I get the finalized copy of where the boundary/property line is, I'll have a fence company come and estimate how much to build a new fence at the new property line, an estimate on how much to make a new driveway (decomposed granite, gravel, etc or maybe even cement), what my full size trees that they tear down are worth, what my full size, mature cacti are worth. . . I wonder if I can add onto all that pain and suffering of the property owner. Hm-m-m-m



So glad those torts are finding new homes. Hope it will work out for all of them. [emoji173]️

Sorry about the ongoing pain of that road project.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes..a kayak really opens up a ton of opportunities to many things.. comradarie, solitude, nature, bird watching, wildlife photography, exercise, balance, visiting new locations, history, fishing... One gets to choose...
> 
> Get out and try it!



I guess it takes some time to learn that. And a small investment in a kayak and a dry suit?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Depression for some reason



Which is very normal, given the drastic change in your routine. Please do go easy on yourself. It will take time to adjust. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 252560
> View attachment 252561
> 
> I took these photos with all of you in mind yesterday and then forgot to post them:-(



Gorgeous. Love the lucky duck kitty.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is doing great and not such a little guy anymore. Hes quite the beggar when it comes to food, and has become the most fearless, tamest turtle I have.



He looks so happy in there. Love how he comes back for more!


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 252568
> View attachment 252569



Glad you were able to take a few snaps of him.


----------



## Kristoff

Have to stop catching up here. Daughter has a science festival at school today and HRH Prince Joachim (the younger brother of the Crown Prince) will be there to open the event. Gotta get my princess ready! Not see you all later!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like being in the water. I can't stand the idea of fish sharing my water. I hate my face being splashed. I can't swim good enough to stay alive. I don't like the water! BUT. . . I really want to go kayaking!!!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was just thinking about that today (dog treats). Misty and I eat lunch at the same time. She finishes before me, and I usually don't quite finish all mine, so I generally set the plate on the floor for her. I noticed last night, as she was laying on her back with her feet in the air, that she has quite a soft-looking belly on her. So I thought I'd do a search on chewy . com and see if they sell any low calorie doggy treats and quit sharing my lunch with her.


Good idea. Although if she is not getting fat and or not having health issues I can't see why a little every now and then would be bad.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I knocked off another yard inspection today and the people came this afternoon and took home a very nice male desert tortoise. That leaves me with one 65 pound male sulcata, one juvenile-almost-adult m? f? desert tortoise and 6 yearling desert tortoises. I also have three hatchlings, but I don't adopt them out until they're a year old. I was worried I was going to have to hibernate all those desert tortoises - at one time, not too long ago, I had about 20 of them!
> 
> Nothing new on the road widening in front of my house. Still wrangling over where they want to put my driveway. So far they're still in the engineering/right-of-way stage. Next comes the $$$ stage. Once I get the finalized copy of where the boundary/property line is, I'll have a fence company come and estimate how much to build a new fence at the new property line, an estimate on how much to make a new driveway (decomposed granite, gravel, etc or maybe even cement), what my full size trees that they tear down are worth, what my full size, mature cacti are worth. . . I wonder if I can add onto all that pain and suffering of the property owner. Hm-m-m-m


Sjoe you have your work cut out for you. 
It must be quite hectic to have to hibernate so many tortoises at once. At least though you have less work while they are hibernating.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Depression for some reason


Hmmm. What would be the reason to be depressed?

Do You think that you are no longer needed? Don't feel like that. The way I see it, retirement is your reward for all the hard work and effort you gave for so many years. Retirement is the time that YOU get to have me time. It is the time that you get to say what you want to do without having a boss order you around. It is the time that you get to relax. If for instance at 11am in the morning you want to just go for a drive down the coast or you want to go on a little holiday in the middle of the week because the rates are cheaper then you can do it without having to worry about getting permission to do it.
Lets not forget about the pensioner discounts that you get etc. I think you just need to wrap your head around the fact that you are now free and can do whatever it is you want without feeling guilty about it.
I say enjoy every moment. And if you feel like you need to work then create your own work. Offer your services out and work for yourself that way you can still work according to your own time schedule.

Enjoy it. And relax and don't feel guilty and or depressed about it. It is a wonderful and you deserve it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 252560
> View attachment 252561
> 
> I took these photos with all of you in mind yesterday and then forgot to post them:-(


Love them. Just my kind of day. Lazing around enjoying rainbows.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol. Warm thoughts and hugs are always welcome. I`ll send you some rain that we will get soon.
> Maybe your Harry is a bonsai tort too.


Lol. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is doing great and not such a little guy anymore. Hes quite the beggar when it comes to food, and has become the most fearless, tamest turtle I have.


Oh Snap is just so cute. Almost makes me want one too. Thank you for the update. And keep them coming please.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 252568
> View attachment 252569


He is such a beautiful little turtle. He definitely looks very sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Although the little book on the bed says: "One lucky duck" I see one lucky cat on your first pic.
> "Somewhere over the rainbow" .....


That is an old song.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Wait im just reading that our Dark Overlord is MIA? When I first joined the room for the longest time I thought he was just a myth. Only recently found out he's real. Shoot I was just getting to know him.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not yet still in the planning stages. Just got back to work yesterday trying to get my life back to some normalcy.


Normal is overrated!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hows this for too much rain
> 
> View attachment 252576


At least you know you won't have to go through a drought.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Look, It's me!!
> I'm beyond catching up on what's going on lately, maybe I can request a summary from you guys?
> We are still trying to get things done, just put new flooring in the living room and dining room. We still have the kitchen to do but we have to wait for the flooring to be delivered next week (the store didn't have enough in stock)
> My house is a jumbled mess from everything getting moved around so it's out of the way and us going through stuff (my husband has WAY to many tools and gadgets)
> On top of everything I have been discussing a possible commission piece with a lady. Right now we are still discussing size and intricacies of the possible piece but it's sounding like a very large project. So probably the last one that I'll complete before we move.


Hmmm, renovations are never easy, and you seem to be having them the whole time that I have known you. Good luck on the commissioned piece. If you are allowed to please share with us the finished product. I love seeing your work.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, honestly still feels pretty surreal right now. Murphy is my only Tortoise. I've got 5 Slider Turtles too. I've seriously been thinking about a Sulcata lately though. I live on an acre and a half so I've got the room. Just a thought still though.


Thoughts often turn into reality.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other just asked, "What kind of bloke doesn't iron his own shirts?"
> I love that guy!


LOL, I think that I love him too. That was the perfect answer.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What they do is say, "We'll give you xx amount of $$$ (for all the stuff I listed in my post) plus for the property we're taking." Then I come back and say, "No way, Jose. It's going to cost me xx amount of $$ to replace, etc. etc." Then they give me another Quote. . . and back and forth.
> 
> Because they're cutting off the hill in front of my property they will be putting up a retaining wall, but I'm responsible for doing the fence and the other stuff I mentioned. That's why I need estimates, to be sure I get enough $$ from them.


Good Luck, Definitely sounds like you need it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, I should have a word with husband flat out!


I saw that.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I remember Chris’s thread. No wonder these are sought after. Carol’s lucky finds are gorgeous! [emoji173]️


Lol, Not really Lena, Over here in the Cape they are fairly common.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Reminds me...
> 
> View attachment 252604
> 
> 
> [emoji23]


Oh my heart is melting!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Have to stop catching up here. Daughter has a science festival at school today and HRH Prince Joachim (the younger brother of the Crown Prince) will be there to open the event. Gotta get my princess ready! Not see you all later!


Enjoy. Hmm the prince might just be bowled over if you make your princess to beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Well then I have caught up to myself. 

Yesterday when I was taking my domestic lady home, she told me that Blue was giving Whitey a very hard time and chasing her around the garden. So I decided last night that I would put Whitey in the avairy which is about 3m long and 1.5m wide. It has lots of weeds and I planted a nice big plant in it last night so that she has a big bush which she can go under for shelter if she wants to. I will let her out on weekends, that way I can watch her and make sure that Blue does not harrass her too much and or turn her over. I would hate to come home one day to find that Whitey was dead because Blue turned her over and she over heated. Which is why I have decided to seperate them this way. Blue just not stop when it is spring time.

Rue, Kang, Clark and Harry are all doing well. My plan was for them to spend more time in the avairy now that it is getting warmer, but it might just be a problem if Whitey is in there. I will have to see. and make another plan.

Other than that, we had some more rain and I heard on the radio this morning that ur dams are at 74% now which is such good news. They are reducing our restrictions by one level as from the 1st October and supposedly also reducing the water rates as well.

It is so nice to see Yvonne on here more often. Thank ou Yvonne - believe it or not, but we do enjoy your company and comments.

let us see if I can remember all the news in the CDR for Bambam's summary:

Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
Linda


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Well then I have caught up to myself.
> 
> Yesterday when I was taking my domestic lady home, she told me that Blue was giving Whitey a very hard time and chasing her around the garden. So I decided last night that I would put Whitey in the avairy which is about 3m long and 1.5m wide. It has lots of weeds and I planted a nice big plant in it last night so that she has a big bush which she can go under for shelter if she wants to. I will let her out on weekends, that way I can watch her and make sure that Blue does not harrass her too much and or turn her over. I would hate to come home one day to find that Whitey was dead because Blue turned her over and she over heated. Which is why I have decided to seperate them this way. Blue just not stop when it is spring time.
> 
> Rue, Kang, Clark and Harry are all doing well. My plan was for them to spend more time in the avairy now that it is getting warmer, but it might just be a problem if Whitey is in there. I will have to see. and make another plan.
> 
> Other than that, we had some more rain and I heard on the radio this morning that ur dams are at 74% now which is such good news. They are reducing our restrictions by one level as from the 1st October and supposedly also reducing the water rates as well.
> 
> It is so nice to see Yvonne on here more often. Thank ou Yvonne - believe it or not, but we do enjoy your company and comments.
> 
> let us see if I can remember all the news in the CDR for Bambam's summary:
> 
> Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
> Linda


 @Bambam1989 

Oops, Posted it before I was finished and it would not let me edit as ran out of time: So here goes the rest of it:

Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
Linda - Went on holiday in France and had a really good time, however in the process lost her passport and had to get a new one once she was back at home. Linda is now busy with exam meetings and tries to procrastinate but at the end of the day has to get down to it and get done what needs to be done.
Lena - Is busy with school meetings, and festivals as usual. Her daughter has taken up piano lessons and Lena had to try and find a piano. Which was found luckily and is now taking pride of place in the living room. Lena also decided that she wants to learn how to play piano.
Lyn - Enjoy her long holiday but is now back at school teaching and only ends up here late at night - for me anyway. Lola still gives her a hard time though and expects to be hand fed and thoroughly spoilt.
Tod - Unfortunately lost his Father, but is managing to get by and trying to get back to normalcy. He posted a few pics and video of Snap and Murphy. He is still working in the freezers. 
Sabine - recently got two Aldabra torts Ma and Mo. They are gorgeous little things and apparently have very different personalities. All her torts are doing well. Her Boyfriend is recovering from a surgery and She is not looking forward to winter at all.
Heather - had two new additions to her household. Her nephew has come to stay with her and she has a new sulcata which she adopted. The two little squirells they recued did not make it - although her eldest daughter did a steller job trying to keep them alive.
Ed - Has retired now but is still coming to terms with it and struggeling a little bit. And he scored big brownie points with his wife after the new car he bought for her.
Adam - recently had a birthday, but has not been back since he said that he did not feel like he fit in here anymore. He popped in for a few comments but other than that he has been AWOL.
Isaiah - is new and is a fire fighter who pops in every now and then to say Hi and see how we are all doing.
Anne - is also new here and has quite the funny sense of humour. She is original from the UK and misses it. She is however fitting in perfectly with the rest of us.
Mark - is still regaling us with gorgeous photos of peaceful lakes and rivers and seas etc. He Loves his kayaking and is slowly bringing over roommate to the other side (of kayaking) His Sully is gorgeous and loves the rain - which they seem to be getting rather a lot of lately. He installed a water drum to catch all the rain, the problem is that he has so much of it that he does not know what to do with it most of the time.
Kathy - has fallen in love with a little chuwawa (sorry don't know how to spell it) It's name is Uzi - It was rescued and we suspect that it was abused at some point as it has taken a long time for it to feel relaxed at her home. Uzi had to have 12 teeth taken out (poor thing). 
Dan - has popped in once or twice and seems to be doing better. 
Bea - is quite happy and busy. Jacques is getting much better and carrys on wrapping Bea around her paw / tail etc. But has to share her space with the ghost shrimp and some little fishies as well now. Elsa seems to be doing okay as well. And Bea has added a few more things to her bucket list.
Gillian - pops in every now and then as well and says hi.
Jane - popped in the other day as she met up with Adam while she was visiting Morocco. Apparently it is the place to go to. And lots of fun.

I think that that is everybody and I am sorry if I have left anybody out.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds like you might have one of the hard to find keepers!
> Hello and welcome to the CDR! I'm Brandy but most folks just call me Bambam.


Hi Brandy! I'm enjoying being here. I'm Anne, and I live in North Florida.
Yes, he's definitely a keeper. :-D


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> 
> Oops, Posted it before I was finished and it would not let me edit as ran out of time: So here goes the rest of it.
> 
> 
> I think that that is everybody and I am sorry if I have left anybody out.




My gosh Carol!!! I don’t know how you do that but just WOW! Great summary!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I would welcome going riding with you, in Montana or Texas. I miss my horses and going riding. My palomino is still living at my parents place, he hasn't been rode in 3 years.. he is so fat now he jiggles when he walks! He was the second horse I ever trained...
> Heck, I miss ALL the critters I used to have. I have a list of animals that I want on my farm.
> One of my stipulations to my husband on moving was that we get a place with a MINIMUM of 10acres.



I can’t imagine being without all of mine... I will be excited to watch you grow once your moved) & if it does work out that you come back this way, we should make it a point to ride. My two have been in relaxation mode for a year now and would probably enjoy the outing. Might be a handful though I had a girlfriend that I used to ride with a lot and she moved to Missouri:-(. There’s not many horse people anymore.. as for the Jiggly palomino.... more cushion for the Tush)) I’m getting too old for any serious riding anymore[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I guess it takes some time to learn that. And a small investment in a kayak and a dry suit?



Most likely a wet suit... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Is that also a “flat for rent”? Looks similar to that one you posted earlier [emoji23]



Nagh... these are osprey nests that are up and down the Chesapeake Bay and all it’s feeder creeks. Private home owners and the State of Maryland erect the poles and platform to encourage Ospreys to nest. Come late Spring, almost every nest is occupied with a nesting pair. They sit, hatch out two to four babies, and are really fun to watch. Swooping in to scare those who get too close, catching fish as they plummet from sky to water in a flash only to emerge with breakfast, lunch or dinner for the fledgelings. Now with cooler temps, most osprey will head south to warmer areas where they can fish all winter long.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My gosh Carol!!! I don’t know how you do that but just WOW! Great summary!


Hopefully I didn't miss anything and you guys are more than capable of doing it. But thank you. I do try. And I really hope I did not leave anybody out.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Have to stop catching up here. Daughter has a science festival at school today and HRH Prince Joachim (the younger brother of the Crown Prince) will be there to open the event. Gotta get my princess ready! Not see you all later!



Good luck Lena & daughter! We will look forward to pics


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> That is an old song.



I bought the movie for $3 at Walmart & watched it with my son last night.. it just never gets old!!! He loved it too


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thank you, honestly still feels pretty surreal right now. Murphy is my only Tortoise. I've got 5 Slider Turtles too. I've seriously been thinking about a Sulcata lately though. I live on an acre and a half so I've got the room. Just a thought still though.



Ooooh!!! I’d be a big supporterluv those giants! And the personalities are amazing!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Most likely a wet suit... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Once the water is below 50F here, our kayaking club requires “cold water gear”. It’s a vague reference that makes ppl aware to use wet or dry suits, no cotton clothing, usually a good pair of waterproof gloves, etc. The problem we have here is that often times in Spring and Fall the water can be 49f, but the air temperature MUCH warmer. But, we dress for water temps, but die from sweating to death. Catch 22.

Personally I have a two piece (separate top n bottom) wet suit....top can be zippered down on hot days. Dry suits are just way tooooo expensive.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Thoughts often turn into reality.


Very true, all human creations started with a thought.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Once the water is below 50F here, our kayaking club requires “cold water gear”. It’s a vague reference that makes ppl aware to use wet or dry suits, no cotton clothing, usually a good pair of waterproof gloves, etc. The problem we have here is that often times in Spring and Fall the water can be 49f, but the air temperature MUCH warmer. But, we dress for water temps, but die from sweating to death. Catch 22.
> 
> Personally I have a two piece (separate top n bottom) wet suit....top can be zippered down on hot days. Dry suits are just way tooooo expensive.


That is definitely a difficult one.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Very true, all human creations started with a thought.


I've forgotten why I said that. LOL.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I've forgotten why I said that. LOL.


Oops. And it was only 4hrs ago. I checked. So I now remember why I said it. Hee Hee Hee


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> 
> Oops, Posted it before I was finished and it would not let me edit as ran out of time: So here goes the rest of it:
> 
> Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
> Linda - Went on holiday in France and had a really good time, however in the process lost her passport and had to get a new one once she was back at home. Linda is now busy with exam meetings and tries to procrastinate but at the end of the day has to get down to it and get done what needs to be done.
> Lena - Is busy with school meetings, and festivals as usual. Her daughter has taken up piano lessons and Lena had to try and find a piano. Which was found luckily and is now taking pride of place in the living room. Lena also decided that she wants to learn how to play piano.
> Lyn - Enjoy her long holiday but is now back at school teaching and only ends up here late at night - for me anyway. Lola still gives her a hard time though and expects to be hand fed and thoroughly spoilt.
> Tod - Unfortunately lost his Father, but is managing to get by and trying to get back to normalcy. He posted a few pics and video of Snap and Murphy. He is still working in the freezers.
> Sabine - recently got two Aldabra torts Ma and Mo. They are gorgeous little things and apparently have very different personalities. All her torts are doing well. Her Boyfriend is recovering from a surgery and She is not looking forward to winter at all.
> Heather - had two new additions to her household. Her nephew has come to stay with her and she has a new sulcata which she adopted. The two little squirells they recued did not make it - although her eldest daughter did a steller job trying to keep them alive.
> Ed - Has retired now but is still coming to terms with it and struggeling a little bit. And he scored big brownie points with his wife after the new car he bought for her.
> Adam - recently had a birthday, but has not been back since he said that he did not feel like he fit in here anymore. He popped in for a few comments but other than that he has been AWOL.
> Isaiah - is new and is a fire fighter who pops in every now and then to say Hi and see how we are all doing.
> Anne - is also new here and has quite the funny sense of humour. She is original from the UK and misses it. She is however fitting in perfectly with the rest of us.
> Mark - is still regaling us with gorgeous photos of peaceful lakes and rivers and seas etc. He Loves his kayaking and is slowly bringing over roommate to the other side (of kayaking) His Sully is gorgeous and loves the rain - which they seem to be getting rather a lot of lately. He installed a water drum to catch all the rain, the problem is that he has so much of it that he does not know what to do with it most of the time.
> Kathy - has fallen in love with a little chuwawa (sorry don't know how to spell it) It's name is Uzi - It was rescued and we suspect that it was abused at some point as it has taken a long time for it to feel relaxed at her home. Uzi had to have 12 teeth taken out (poor thing).
> Dan - has popped in once or twice and seems to be doing better.
> Bea - is quite happy and busy. Jacques is getting much better and carrys on wrapping Bea around her paw / tail etc. But has to share her space with the ghost shrimp and some little fishies as well now. Elsa seems to be doing okay as well. And Bea has added a few more things to her bucket list.
> Gillian - pops in every now and then as well and says hi.
> Jane - popped in the other day as she met up with Adam while she was visiting Morocco. Apparently it is the place to go to. And lots of fun.
> 
> I think that that is everybody and I am sorry if I have left anybody out.


Good job!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

@Maro2Bear It's been a couple months for my hibiscus clippings do you think I should plant them in the ground now?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Forgot to upload pic


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> 
> Oops, Posted it before I was finished and it would not let me edit as ran out of time: So here goes the rest of it:
> 
> Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
> Linda - Went on holiday in France and had a really good time, however in the process lost her passport and had to get a new one once she was back at home. Linda is now busy with exam meetings and tries to procrastinate but at the end of the day has to get down to it and get done what needs to be done.
> Lena - Is busy with school meetings, and festivals as usual. Her daughter has taken up piano lessons and Lena had to try and find a piano. Which was found luckily and is now taking pride of place in the living room. Lena also decided that she wants to learn how to play piano.
> Lyn - Enjoy her long holiday but is now back at school teaching and only ends up here late at night - for me anyway. Lola still gives her a hard time though and expects to be hand fed and thoroughly spoilt.
> Tod - Unfortunately lost his Father, but is managing to get by and trying to get back to normalcy. He posted a few pics and video of Snap and Murphy. He is still working in the freezers.
> Sabine - recently got two Aldabra torts Ma and Mo. They are gorgeous little things and apparently have very different personalities. All her torts are doing well. Her Boyfriend is recovering from a surgery and She is not looking forward to winter at all.
> Heather - had two new additions to her household. Her nephew has come to stay with her and she has a new sulcata which she adopted. The two little squirells they recued did not make it - although her eldest daughter did a steller job trying to keep them alive.
> Ed - Has retired now but is still coming to terms with it and struggeling a little bit. And he scored big brownie points with his wife after the new car he bought for her.
> Adam - recently had a birthday, but has not been back since he said that he did not feel like he fit in here anymore. He popped in for a few comments but other than that he has been AWOL.
> Isaiah - is new and is a fire fighter who pops in every now and then to say Hi and see how we are all doing.
> Anne - is also new here and has quite the funny sense of humour. She is original from the UK and misses it. She is however fitting in perfectly with the rest of us.
> Mark - is still regaling us with gorgeous photos of peaceful lakes and rivers and seas etc. He Loves his kayaking and is slowly bringing over roommate to the other side (of kayaking) His Sully is gorgeous and loves the rain - which they seem to be getting rather a lot of lately. He installed a water drum to catch all the rain, the problem is that he has so much of it that he does not know what to do with it most of the time.
> Kathy - has fallen in love with a little chuwawa (sorry don't know how to spell it) It's name is Uzi - It was rescued and we suspect that it was abused at some point as it has taken a long time for it to feel relaxed at her home. Uzi had to have 12 teeth taken out (poor thing).
> Dan - has popped in once or twice and seems to be doing better.
> Bea - is quite happy and busy. Jacques is getting much better and carrys on wrapping Bea around her paw / tail etc. But has to share her space with the ghost shrimp and some little fishies as well now. Elsa seems to be doing okay as well. And Bea has added a few more things to her bucket list.
> Gillian - pops in every now and then as well and says hi.
> Jane - popped in the other day as she met up with Adam while she was visiting Morocco. Apparently it is the place to go to. And lots of fun.
> 
> I think that that is everybody and I am sorry if I have left anybody out.


Well summerized as ever Carol. Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine being without all of mine... I will be excited to watch you grow once your moved) & if it does work out that you come back this way, we should make it a point to ride. My two have been in relaxation mode for a year now and would probably enjoy the outing. Might be a handful though I had a girlfriend that I used to ride with a lot and she moved to Missouri:-(. There’s not many horse people anymore.. as for the Jiggly palomino.... more cushion for the Tush)) I’m getting too old for any serious riding anymore[emoji23]


You`ll get never to old to ride. When I was 12 years old and learned riding on a horse there was an old lady. She came to the stable every week and was riding a very calm and sure horse for an hour every week. She always was accompanied by the riding teacher. I don`t know how old the lady was but she was surely over 70 years old. Her fingers and lips where always a little bit blue because of a weak heart and she uses a 3 stair stairway to get in the saddle. But she rides !
So tell me not you are too old for riding a horse Heather.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hopefully I didn't miss anything and you guys are more than capable of doing it. But thank you. I do try. And I really hope I did not leave anybody out.


Hi Carol. Does Adam said that he fits in the CDR any longer ? I have missed this post when he said this.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I bought the movie for $3 at Walmart & watched it with my son last night.. it just never gets old!!! He loved it too


What ? You bought that movie because I posted the song ? That is amazing.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies!
I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit. 
This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
Hugs to all!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> You`ll get never to old to ride. When I was 12 years old and learned riding on a horse there was an old lady. She came to the stable every week and was riding a very calm and sure horse for an hour every week. She always was accompanied by the riding teacher. I don`t know how old the lady was but she was surely over 70 years old. Her fingers and lips where always a little bit blue because of a weak heart and she uses a 3 stair stairway to get in the saddle. But she rides !
> So tell me not you are too old for riding a horse Heather.



You are absolutely right... never too old for riding..
Just on a much calmer scale!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit.
> This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
> Hugs to all!


I totally understand, Bea. For a while a couple years ago I was so addicted to the Forum that I let my daily chores slide just so I could sit here and talk to you all and read about your lives. I had to totally turn off the computer and not use it at all for about a month. Now I limit myself to reading the new posts and answering a few, and taking care of my moderator duties, with a bit of dialog in the CDR, but that's it. We're still here any time you feel comfortable enough to come back. And we'll miss you.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> What ? You bought that movie because I posted the song ? That is amazing.



Lol... I actually bought the movie a couple days ago.. that one and “woody woodpecker” ... the rain had me looking for indoor activities for my son... it was ironic that we were both thinking of Judy Garland though


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Maro2Bear It's been a couple months for my hibiscus clippings do you think I should plant them in the ground now?



Yep, i sure would, especially down there in Georgia (even here). It’s the best time really, temperatures are cooler, sun less harsh, more water, plants grow roots instead of vegetation. Good luck.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> No final decision yet, all the jobs have given hubby at least a month to decide which surprised me. In fact, hubby has an interview with ANOTHER company on Tuesday! This one is in Montana[emoji33]
> I would prefer one in Texas though.
> I'm hoping for the move to happen in early spring, but it may happen even sooner.
> I won't be doing any hunting this year, a license is just so expensive here and we are trying to keep our fridge and freezer lightly stocked until after we move. Although I have plenty of deer and even elk passing through my tiny pasture regularly.



Montana would be awesome!!
There are people leaving Ca and heading to Montana. 

My friend and her family have been looking up there and trying to decide what’s best for their family and everyone is telling them to go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah but B-r-r-r-r-r those winters are cold!


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, renovations are never easy, and you seem to be having them the whole time that I have known you. Good luck on the commissioned piece. If you are allowed to please share with us the finished product. I love seeing your work.


I'm just fixing to finish up with a pastel painting. It should be done in a day or two as long as I can get time to work on it. It's a little different than what I normally do. I'll be sure to share a picture.
Looks like my art room is going to have to be repainted. Moved a box that was sitting in a corner under the table this morning and the wall is covered in black mold! None on the box itself, just the wall. That means I'm going to have to move my beast of a drafting table out of there(it's the heaviest thing in there). Another thing to add to the "to do" list.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> 
> Oops, Posted it before I was finished and it would not let me edit as ran out of time: So here goes the rest of it:
> 
> Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
> Linda - Went on holiday in France and had a really good time, however in the process lost her passport and had to get a new one once she was back at home. Linda is now busy with exam meetings and tries to procrastinate but at the end of the day has to get down to it and get done what needs to be done.
> Lena - Is busy with school meetings, and festivals as usual. Her daughter has taken up piano lessons and Lena had to try and find a piano. Which was found luckily and is now taking pride of place in the living room. Lena also decided that she wants to learn how to play piano.
> Lyn - Enjoy her long holiday but is now back at school teaching and only ends up here late at night - for me anyway. Lola still gives her a hard time though and expects to be hand fed and thoroughly spoilt.
> Tod - Unfortunately lost his Father, but is managing to get by and trying to get back to normalcy. He posted a few pics and video of Snap and Murphy. He is still working in the freezers.
> Sabine - recently got two Aldabra torts Ma and Mo. They are gorgeous little things and apparently have very different personalities. All her torts are doing well. Her Boyfriend is recovering from a surgery and She is not looking forward to winter at all.
> Heather - had two new additions to her household. Her nephew has come to stay with her and she has a new sulcata which she adopted. The two little squirells they recued did not make it - although her eldest daughter did a steller job trying to keep them alive.
> Ed - Has retired now but is still coming to terms with it and struggeling a little bit. And he scored big brownie points with his wife after the new car he bought for her.
> Adam - recently had a birthday, but has not been back since he said that he did not feel like he fit in here anymore. He popped in for a few comments but other than that he has been AWOL.
> Isaiah - is new and is a fire fighter who pops in every now and then to say Hi and see how we are all doing.
> Anne - is also new here and has quite the funny sense of humour. She is original from the UK and misses it. She is however fitting in perfectly with the rest of us.
> Mark - is still regaling us with gorgeous photos of peaceful lakes and rivers and seas etc. He Loves his kayaking and is slowly bringing over roommate to the other side (of kayaking) His Sully is gorgeous and loves the rain - which they seem to be getting rather a lot of lately. He installed a water drum to catch all the rain, the problem is that he has so much of it that he does not know what to do with it most of the time.
> Kathy - has fallen in love with a little chuwawa (sorry don't know how to spell it) It's name is Uzi - It was rescued and we suspect that it was abused at some point as it has taken a long time for it to feel relaxed at her home. Uzi had to have 12 teeth taken out (poor thing).
> Dan - has popped in once or twice and seems to be doing better.
> Bea - is quite happy and busy. Jacques is getting much better and carrys on wrapping Bea around her paw / tail etc. But has to share her space with the ghost shrimp and some little fishies as well now. Elsa seems to be doing okay as well. And Bea has added a few more things to her bucket list.
> Gillian - pops in every now and then as well and says hi.
> Jane - popped in the other day as she met up with Adam while she was visiting Morocco. Apparently it is the place to go to. And lots of fun.
> 
> I think that that is everybody and I am sorry if I have left anybody out.


Your summaries are as amazing as always! Thanks Carol


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine being without all of mine... I will be excited to watch you grow once your moved) & if it does work out that you come back this way, we should make it a point to ride. My two have been in relaxation mode for a year now and would probably enjoy the outing. Might be a handful though I had a girlfriend that I used to ride with a lot and she moved to Missouri:-(. There’s not many horse people anymore.. as for the Jiggly palomino.... more cushion for the Tush)) I’m getting too old for any serious riding anymore[emoji23]


I'm so out of shape and practice it will be a while before I'm ready for the hardcore riding[emoji28]. I see quite a few sore muscles in my future


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit.
> This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
> Hugs to all!


Enjoy your break from the internet. It's probably a very healthy thing to do on occasion. We will miss you though!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah but B-r-r-r-r-r those winters are cold!


Yeah, that's the number one concern of mine. It would take some special planning to make sure Clunker would be happy during the winter there


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Forgot to upload pic
> View attachment 252618


I would imagine it would be fine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Well summerized as ever Carol. Thank you !


You are welcome Sabine. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. Does Adam said that he fits in the CDR any longer ? I have missed this post when he said this.


If I remember correctly he said that he didn't fit in anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What ? You bought that movie because I posted the song ? That is amazing.


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit.
> This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
> Hugs to all!


Oh no Bea. We will miss you terribly. But good luck and I hope you come back to us soon.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I totally understand, Bea. For a while a couple years ago I was so addicted to the Forum that I let my daily chores slide just so I could sit here and talk to you all and read about your lives. I had to totally turn off the computer and not use it at all for about a month. Now I limit myself to reading the new posts and answering a few, and taking care of my moderator duties, with a bit of dialog in the CDR, but that's it. We're still here any time you feel comfortable enough to come back. And we'll miss you.


Nicely said Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol... I actually bought the movie a couple days ago.. that one and “woody woodpecker” ... the rain had me looking for indoor activities for my son... it was ironic that we were both thinking of Judy Garland though


Very.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm just fixing to finish up with a pastel painting. It should be done in a day or two as long as I can get time to work on it. It's a little different than what I normally do. I'll be sure to share a picture.
> Looks like my art room is going to have to be repainted. Moved a box that was sitting in a corner under the table this morning and the wall is covered in black mold! None on the box itself, just the wall. That means I'm going to have to move my beast of a drafting table out of there(it's the heaviest thing in there). Another thing to add to the "to do" list.


I would love to see the pic. And black mould [emoji33] When is your house going to give you a break?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Your summaries are as amazing as always! Thanks Carol


Thank you and you are welcome Bambam.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah but B-r-r-r-r-r those winters are cold!



I agreeeeeeeeee

Weather in Montana is typically unpredictable, with unseasonal cold (or warm) conditions possible at any time of the year. During winter (November throught March) temperatures can range from *50 degrees* above zero to *50 below zero*. High temperature averages generally run from *20 to 35 degrees*, with mostly sunny skies.

Ouch!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I totally understand, Bea. For a while a couple years ago I was so addicted to the Forum that I let my daily chores slide just so I could sit here and talk to you all and read about your lives. I had to totally turn off the computer and not use it at all for about a month. Now I limit myself to reading the new posts and answering a few, and taking care of my moderator duties, with a bit of dialog in the CDR, but that's it. We're still here any time you feel comfortable enough to come back. And we'll miss you.


You are so sweet! 
(Don't worry: I won't tell anyone you're sweet, so your reputation as a curmudgeon is safe! )


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Enjoy your break from the internet. It's probably a very healthy thing to do on occasion. We will miss you though!


Thank you.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh no Bea. We will miss you terribly. But good luck and I hope you come back to us soon.


Thank you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Moozillion said:


> Thank you!


We will be patiently awaiting the next Jaqcues photoshoot


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Every new thing takes time to get used to. You worked for how many years? 20? 30? And been retired for only a short time. My father-in-law hated his retirement at first. Now he makes wine and liquors as a hobby, something he’d never have time to do while working. It took him a few months to get used to it though.


Thanks
36 years


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> 
> Oops, Posted it before I was finished and it would not let me edit as ran out of time: So here goes the rest of it:
> 
> Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
> Linda - Went on holiday in France and had a really good time, however in the process lost her passport and had to get a new one once she was back at home. Linda is now busy with exam meetings and tries to procrastinate but at the end of the day has to get down to it and get done what needs to be done.
> Lena - Is busy with school meetings, and festivals as usual. Her daughter has taken up piano lessons and Lena had to try and find a piano. Which was found luckily and is now taking pride of place in the living room. Lena also decided that she wants to learn how to play piano.
> Lyn - Enjoy her long holiday but is now back at school teaching and only ends up here late at night - for me anyway. Lola still gives her a hard time though and expects to be hand fed and thoroughly spoilt.
> Tod - Unfortunately lost his Father, but is managing to get by and trying to get back to normalcy. He posted a few pics and video of Snap and Murphy. He is still working in the freezers.
> Sabine - recently got two Aldabra torts Ma and Mo. They are gorgeous little things and apparently have very different personalities. All her torts are doing well. Her Boyfriend is recovering from a surgery and She is not looking forward to winter at all.
> Heather - had two new additions to her household. Her nephew has come to stay with her and she has a new sulcata which she adopted. The two little squirells they recued did not make it - although her eldest daughter did a steller job trying to keep them alive.
> Ed - Has retired now but is still coming to terms with it and struggeling a little bit. And he scored big brownie points with his wife after the new car he bought for her.
> Adam - recently had a birthday, but has not been back since he said that he did not feel like he fit in here anymore. He popped in for a few comments but other than that he has been AWOL.
> Isaiah - is new and is a fire fighter who pops in every now and then to say Hi and see how we are all doing.
> Anne - is also new here and has quite the funny sense of humour. She is original from the UK and misses it. She is however fitting in perfectly with the rest of us.
> Mark - is still regaling us with gorgeous photos of peaceful lakes and rivers and seas etc. He Loves his kayaking and is slowly bringing over roommate to the other side (of kayaking) His Sully is gorgeous and loves the rain - which they seem to be getting rather a lot of lately. He installed a water drum to catch all the rain, the problem is that he has so much of it that he does not know what to do with it most of the time.
> Kathy - has fallen in love with a little chuwawa (sorry don't know how to spell it) It's name is Uzi - It was rescued and we suspect that it was abused at some point as it has taken a long time for it to feel relaxed at her home. Uzi had to have 12 teeth taken out (poor thing).
> Dan - has popped in once or twice and seems to be doing better.
> Bea - is quite happy and busy. Jacques is getting much better and carrys on wrapping Bea around her paw / tail etc. But has to share her space with the ghost shrimp and some little fishies as well now. Elsa seems to be doing okay as well. And Bea has added a few more things to her bucket list.
> Gillian - pops in every now and then as well and says hi.
> Jane - popped in the other day as she met up with Adam while she was visiting Morocco. Apparently it is the place to go to. And lots of fun.
> 
> I think that that is everybody and I am sorry if I have left anybody out.



That was awesome!! You rock!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks
> 36 years



I’m loving my retirement - 39 years of USG service..... now it’s time to enjoy every day - all my days are like “weekends” -


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit.
> This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
> Hugs to all!


Hi Bea. You are always more than welcome. Pop in whenever you can. Hugs back to you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> If I remember correctly he said that he didn't fit in anymore.


When he wrote that he thinks he don`t fit here anymore, I can tell that he said to me that the CDR is for him like a Facebook side.  He misses the punches and when someone post minion pics or something else he don`t like it.
It makes me sad that Adam compared the CDR with Facebook. Very sad....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When he wrote that he thinks he don`t fit here anymore, I can tell that he said to me that the CDR is for him like a Facebook side.  He misses the punches and when someone post minion pics or something else he don`t like it.
> It makes me sad that Adam compared the CDR with Facebook. Very sad....


Hmm. Yes it is.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit.
> This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
> Hugs to all!


As for me. I totally understand


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit.
> This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
> Hugs to all!


Real life often gets in the way and needs attention.
We'll miss you but take care Bea and pop in when you can.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> All that talk about ironing and relationships... Oops, I totally forgot - gotta iron husband’s shirts. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Not see you all later, or I might end up divorcing more than just my iron...


Just iron the fronts and make him wear a jacket! 
That will really cut your irroning time


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Although the little book on the bed says: "One lucky duck" I see one lucky cat on your first pic.
> "Somewhere over the rainbow" .....


I like the idea you have to go somewhere over the rainbow to do this...........

...............................weigh a pie!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Just iron the fronts and make him wear a jacket!
> That will really cut your irroning time



That’s the Best idea I’ve heard all day! I have one of the non-ironing men also!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> That’s the Best idea I’ve heard all day! I have one of the non-ironing men also!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I once lived with a boyfriend and refused to do his ironing because I was working, so he used to take it to his mother and she would do it....silly woman!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> 
> Oops, Posted it before I was finished and it would not let me edit as ran out of time: So here goes the rest of it:
> 
> Yvonne - Took in a new rescue - whose owner couldn't keep it due to their dog becoming a problem. And is waiting on estimates for fencing etc, due to the city wanting to take part of her land / driveway etc.
> Linda - Went on holiday in France and had a really good time, however in the process lost her passport and had to get a new one once she was back at home. Linda is now busy with exam meetings and tries to procrastinate but at the end of the day has to get down to it and get done what needs to be done.
> Lena - Is busy with school meetings, and festivals as usual. Her daughter has taken up piano lessons and Lena had to try and find a piano. Which was found luckily and is now taking pride of place in the living room. Lena also decided that she wants to learn how to play piano.
> Lyn - Enjoy her long holiday but is now back at school teaching and only ends up here late at night - for me anyway. Lola still gives her a hard time though and expects to be hand fed and thoroughly spoilt.
> Tod - Unfortunately lost his Father, but is managing to get by and trying to get back to normalcy. He posted a few pics and video of Snap and Murphy. He is still working in the freezers.
> Sabine - recently got two Aldabra torts Ma and Mo. They are gorgeous little things and apparently have very different personalities. All her torts are doing well. Her Boyfriend is recovering from a surgery and She is not looking forward to winter at all.
> Heather - had two new additions to her household. Her nephew has come to stay with her and she has a new sulcata which she adopted. The two little squirells they recued did not make it - although her eldest daughter did a steller job trying to keep them alive.
> Ed - Has retired now but is still coming to terms with it and struggeling a little bit. And he scored big brownie points with his wife after the new car he bought for her.
> Adam - recently had a birthday, but has not been back since he said that he did not feel like he fit in here anymore. He popped in for a few comments but other than that he has been AWOL.
> Isaiah - is new and is a fire fighter who pops in every now and then to say Hi and see how we are all doing.
> Anne - is also new here and has quite the funny sense of humour. She is original from the UK and misses it. She is however fitting in perfectly with the rest of us.
> Mark - is still regaling us with gorgeous photos of peaceful lakes and rivers and seas etc. He Loves his kayaking and is slowly bringing over roommate to the other side (of kayaking) His Sully is gorgeous and loves the rain - which they seem to be getting rather a lot of lately. He installed a water drum to catch all the rain, the problem is that he has so much of it that he does not know what to do with it most of the time.
> Kathy - has fallen in love with a little chuwawa (sorry don't know how to spell it) It's name is Uzi - It was rescued and we suspect that it was abused at some point as it has taken a long time for it to feel relaxed at her home. Uzi had to have 12 teeth taken out (poor thing).
> Dan - has popped in once or twice and seems to be doing better.
> Bea - is quite happy and busy. Jacques is getting much better and carrys on wrapping Bea around her paw / tail etc. But has to share her space with the ghost shrimp and some little fishies as well now. Elsa seems to be doing okay as well. And Bea has added a few more things to her bucket list.
> Gillian - pops in every now and then as well and says hi.
> Jane - popped in the other day as she met up with Adam while she was visiting Morocco. Apparently it is the place to go to. And lots of fun.
> 
> I think that that is everybody and I am sorry if I have left anybody out.


You are amazing Carol!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m getting too old for any serious riding anymore[emoji23]


The Queen still rides.....of course she has a crane to lower her on and lift her off again ( )...... but she does still ride!

I used to love pony trekking in the Welsh hills but because it wasn't something I did regularly I would really ache the day after and had to roll out of bed so I could get up in the morning - it was worth it though!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those who love the wonderful walking paths in the UK.. Petition to ban 4x4 vehicles from tearing through the Lake District..

https://www.change.org/p/to-the-ceo...ry_share_options_more.control&utm_term=430602


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> The Queen still rides.....of course she has a crane to lower her on and lift her off again ( )...... but she does still ride!
> 
> I used to love pony trekking in the Welsh hills but because it wasn't something I did regularly I would really ache the day after and had to roll out of bed so I could get up in the morning - it was worth it though!


I had horses, but they were mainly for my piece of mind. Cleaning the paddock was like going on a fishing trip. . . very peaceful, relaxing and satisfying.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For those who love the wonderful walking paths in the UK.. Petition to ban 4x4 vehicles from tearing through the Lake District..
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/to-the-ceo...ry_share_options_more.control&utm_term=430602


That is a huge problem everywhere these days.
Some of our local mountains are scarred with the deep tracks they have made.
Many years ago I was walking with a young nephew and we were almost hit by someone on a scrambling/dirt bike as he jumped over a mound in front of us.
I will sign that petition - my sister used to live in the Lake District so I know it quite well and love the scenery there.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I had horses, but they were mainly for my piece of mind. Cleaning the paddock was like going on a fishing trip. . . very peaceful, relaxing and satisfying.


We could never afford to own a horse when we were growing up so pony trekking was the next best thing. 
My sister who was horse mad had her own when she was older and could afford the livery or the field rental fees.
They are lovely creatures and you have to be calm around them so I can understand how relaxing it is to be with them.


----------



## Lyn W

Another very late hello and goodbye from me but never mind - it's Friday!!
Hope you all have a good day and see you a bit earlier over the weekend!
Take care and Nos Da!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That is a huge problem everywhere these days.
> Some of our local mountains are scarred with the deep tracks they have made.
> Many years ago I was walking with a young nephew and we were almost hit by someone on a scrambling/dirt bike as he jumped over a mound in front of us.
> I will sign that petition - my sister used to live in the Lake District so I know it quite well and love the scenery there.



Great! Forward around to your friends too of course...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Great! Forward around to your friends too of course...


.....will do!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I once lived with a boyfriend and refused to do his ironing because I was working, so he used to take it to his mother and she would do it....silly woman!



I just drop it at the dry cleaners and use his card to pay for it


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Another very late hello and goodbye from me but never mind - it's Friday!!
> Hope you all have a good day and see you a bit earlier over the weekend!
> Take care and Nos Da!



G’night Lynn.. read ya later


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> Anne - is also new here and has quite the funny sense of humour. She is original from the UK and misses it. She is however fitting in perfectly with the rest of us.


Carol, you did such a wonderful job! I thoroughly enjoyed your summary. I learned a few things I might have missed in trying to catch up on the CDR thread! 

For clarification, I'm originally from Florida. I got to live in the UK for about three years, and then I came back to Florida. I do still miss the UK at times. 

I'm flattered that you think I'm funny and fit in well here!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s the Best idea I’ve heard all day! I have one of the non-ironing men also!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


The trick is too iron so bad that they do it themselves in order to get a good job done.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Another very late hello and goodbye from me but never mind - it's Friday!!
> Hope you all have a good day and see you a bit earlier over the weekend!
> Take care and Nos Da!


Sleep tight Lyn


----------



## CarolM

Well that was a really short catch up.

I know that Linda is still busy with govenor stuff and will probably pop in a for a short time over the weekend. Lena where have you dissappeared to? Did you get lost at the festival or did you get roped into looking after kids again?

There is not much to report from my side except .........................................wait for it..........................................................................................................




Yip my favorite day of the work week. I will be working a little bit in the garden this weekend. Fixing up the outside enclosure so that it is nice and cosy for Whitey and she will be happy.

Tonight I get to go out for dinner - we are trying a new chinese restuarant in our area. So hopefully it will be very yummy.

I planted all the dandelion seeds that Lena sent me in the outside enclosure. So hopefully they grow into nice big dandelions for the torts.

Anyway - Have an awesome Friday everyone. I hope you are looking forward to your weekend - I know that I am.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Yvonne G

I love the glimpse I get into everyone's lives here in the CDR. I wonder if that's what Adam means by "the CDR is too much like FB." That's what I like about CDR. . . the personal stuff. I don't like FB at all. I only belong to the tortoise classified FB page, and I belong to FB under an assumed name so no one who knows me will want to 'friend' me. I'm antisocial.

So, on the "personal" note, and keeping up with our sharing theme, I'm working on building a tort table in the leopard shed. There's already one in there, but it's only about 1.5 x 3' and the little leopard that has to live in there over the winter is too big for that space. So I'm making a new one all across the short side of the shed. It will be 2'x6'. I'll take pictures as I go. I received the little leopard from one of our members in SoCal. Her name is Kim, but I can't remember her username. She rescued the tortoise from very poor conditions then sent it to me. Here's pictures from when I first got it:







And here's Little Kim today, two years later:






I wish I could remember the username of the gal who sent her to me so I can show her how nicely Little Kim is doing. She's quite heavy. Of course, the pyramiding will never go away, but that's beside the point. I don't care about that. She's just about doubled in size in the two years I've had her.

So, time to go get tortoise food ready and get on with my day.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I love the glimpse I get into everyone's lives here in the CDR. I wonder if that's what Adam means by "the CDR is too much like FB." That's what I like about CDR. . . the personal stuff. I don't like FB at all. I only belong to the tortoise classified FB page, and I belong to FB under an assumed name so no one who knows me will want to 'friend' me. I'm antisocial.
> 
> So, on the "personal" note, and keeping up with our sharing theme, I'm working on building a tort table in the leopard shed. There's already one in there, but it's only about 1.5 x 3' and the little leopard that has to live in there over the winter is too big for that space. So I'm making a new one all across the short side of the shed. It will be 2'x6'. I'll take pictures as I go. I received the little leopard from one of our members in SoCal. Her name is Kim, but I can't remember her username. She rescued the tortoise from very poor conditions then sent it to me. Here's pictures from when I first got it:
> 
> View attachment 252736
> View attachment 252737
> View attachment 252738
> View attachment 252739
> 
> 
> And here's Little Kim today, two years later:
> 
> View attachment 252740
> View attachment 252741
> View attachment 252742
> 
> 
> I wish I could remember the username of the gal who sent her to me so I can show her how nicely Little Kim is doing. She's quite heavy. Of course, the pyramiding will never go away, but that's beside the point. I don't care about that. She's just about doubled in size in the two years I've had her.
> 
> So, time to go get tortoise food ready and get on with my day.



So pretty!!
Did you check your PM box? Your conversation with her could be there.


----------



## Momof4

So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?

I miss Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Sorry for my absence. I have been working. Given that Adam, created the CDR and said that anything goes and encouraged our friendship, I really don't understand why he doesn't like the chat. We are friends and we share our news, act silly and dust off Montgomery when he gets to cobwebby.

Given that we don't appear to have him back for his birthday, it leaves me concerned for TORTOISE and the card exvhange.

@Yvonne G could you set up the message threads again please?. I will message you a list of last year's participants

Newbies, we will explain once we get started, but give us a couple of weeks to find out if Adam is going to lead as we would all prefer.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love the glimpse I get into everyone's lives here in the CDR. I wonder if that's what Adam means by "the CDR is too much like FB." That's what I like about CDR. . . the personal stuff. I don't like FB at all. I only belong to the tortoise classified FB page, and I belong to FB under an assumed name so no one who knows me will want to 'friend' me. I'm antisocial.
> 
> So, on the "personal" note, and keeping up with our sharing theme, I'm working on building a tort table in the leopard shed. There's already one in there, but it's only about 1.5 x 3' and the little leopard that has to live in there over the winter is too big for that space. So I'm making a new one all across the short side of the shed. It will be 2'x6'. I'll take pictures as I go. I received the little leopard from one of our members in SoCal. Her name is Kim, but I can't remember her username. She rescued the tortoise from very poor conditions then sent it to me. Here's pictures from when I first got it:
> 
> View attachment 252736
> View attachment 252737
> View attachment 252738
> View attachment 252739
> 
> 
> And here's Little Kim today, two years later:
> 
> View attachment 252740
> View attachment 252741
> View attachment 252742
> 
> 
> I wish I could remember the username of the gal who sent her to me so I can show her how nicely Little Kim is doing. She's quite heavy. Of course, the pyramiding will never go away, but that's beside the point. I don't care about that. She's just about doubled in size in the two years I've had her.
> 
> So, time to go get tortoise food ready and get on with my day.


She is beautiful. I would live pics as you go along. I like to see what other people do in the hopes I can steal a few good ideas.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?
> 
> I miss Adam.



Nope. Share away


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?
> 
> I miss Adam.


No not at all. I love them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry for my absence. I have been working. Given that Adam, created the CDR and said that anything goes and encouraged our friendship, I really don't understand why he doesn't like the chat. We are friends and we share our news, act silly and dust off Montgomery when he gets to cobwebby.
> 
> Given that we don't appear to have him back for his birthday, it leaves me concerned for TORTOISE and the card exvhange.
> 
> @Yvonne G could you set up the message threads again please?. I will message you a list of last year's participants
> 
> Newbies, we will explain once we get started, but give us a couple of weeks to find out if Adam is going to lead as we would all prefer.


I was wondering about that. And I would like to join this year please.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day alll

A few things going on as we close out September and move into Autumn.. lots to do in the garden. Been trimming our massive hybrid poplars (started as mere twigs a few years ago and are now trees) and shredding the trimmings, cleaning out the perennial beds, cleaning water fountains, leaf trimming on banana trees.

Then there is perfect kayaking weather..cool morning temps just reaching low 80’s, some sunshine, big skies, but water still warm enough to swim..

Always tons of things in, on,around the house...gutter cleaning, mulching, trimming hedges, painting (if rain stops), cleaning out years of accumulated things...

And, working on a new fully insulated “night box” for our Sully and prepping indoor quarters. No small feat. Going to try and use a modified version of Tom’s Sulcata night box. Pix along the way hopefully.

Pix of the eagle I spotted the other day...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?
> 
> I miss Adam.



Absolutely not! I find it special and a sign of friendship... I thought that’s kinda what the members of this room are??? I don’t Facebook, Instagram, or any other social media but I really find myself looking forward to checking in with all of you and I think about different things that I read from y’all through out the day.. I enjoy the opinions from a wide variety of people..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day alll
> 
> A few things going on as we close out September and move into Autumn.. lots to do in the garden. Been trimming our massive hybrid poplars (started as mere twigs a few years ago and are now trees) and shredding the trimmings, cleaning out the perennial beds, cleaning water fountains, leaf trimming on banana trees.
> 
> Then there is perfect kayaking weather..cool morning temps just reaching low 80’s, some sunshine, big skies, but water still warm enough to swim..
> 
> Always tons of things in, on,around the house...gutter cleaning, mulching, trimming hedges, painting (if rain stops), cleaning out years of accumulated things...
> 
> And, working on a new fully insulated “night box” for our Sully and prepping indoor quarters. No small feat. Going to try and use a modified version of Tom’s Sulcata night box. Pix along the way hopefully.
> 
> Pix of the eagle I spotted the other day...
> 
> View attachment 252744



I’m loving the fall weather too but our morning are a bit cooler. In the 60’s now... can’t wait to see your night box!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’m loving the fall weather too but our morning are a bit cooler. In the 60’s now... can’t wait to see your night box!



Yep...overnight lows are cooling down too.

Here’s our highs and lows for the next few days...(Sun is actually out today)....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I had horses, but they were mainly for my piece of mind. Cleaning the paddock was like going on a fishing trip. . . very peaceful, relaxing and satisfying.


Peaceful, relaxing and satisfying was for me when I took a long ride with my two horses and see wonderful nature together with two animals that are so strong but had been so relieable and calm. A life assurance on 8 legs. I saw a lot of wild animals from the back of my horses. It was a wonderful time and sometimes I miss it.
To be a part of nature is a strong feeling you get when you are roaming forests and meadows on a horseback. It is great !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I love the glimpse I get into everyone's lives here in the CDR. I wonder if that's what Adam means by "the CDR is too much like FB." That's what I like about CDR. . . the personal stuff. I don't like FB at all. I only belong to the tortoise classified FB page, and I belong to FB under an assumed name so no one who knows me will want to 'friend' me. I'm antisocial.
> 
> So, on the "personal" note, and keeping up with our sharing theme, I'm working on building a tort table in the leopard shed. There's already one in there, but it's only about 1.5 x 3' and the little leopard that has to live in there over the winter is too big for that space. So I'm making a new one all across the short side of the shed. It will be 2'x6'. I'll take pictures as I go. I received the little leopard from one of our members in SoCal. Her name is Kim, but I can't remember her username. She rescued the tortoise from very poor conditions then sent it to me. Here's pictures from when I first got it:
> 
> View attachment 252736
> View attachment 252737
> View attachment 252738
> View attachment 252739
> 
> 
> And here's Little Kim today, two years later:
> 
> View attachment 252740
> View attachment 252741
> View attachment 252742
> 
> 
> I wish I could remember the username of the gal who sent her to me so I can show her how nicely Little Kim is doing. She's quite heavy. Of course, the pyramiding will never go away, but that's beside the point. I don't care about that. She's just about doubled in size in the two years I've had her.
> 
> So, time to go get tortoise food ready and get on with my day.


I can`t understand Adam neither. Maybe he has too much problems with himself that he isn`t able to see "the forest for the trees", that the CDR is not like Facebook.

Poor little leopard tortoise. The pyramiding and the flatened carapax. I am glad the little guy was safed and you took him ( or her ).


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?
> 
> I miss Adam.


No, it don`t bother me at all when someone shares pics of children, dogs, cats, nature, buildings, cars, houses, museums .......
I miss Adam and I cannot understand him.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry for my absence. I have been working. Given that Adam, created the CDR and said that anything goes and encouraged our friendship, I really don't understand why he doesn't like the chat. We are friends and we share our news, act silly and dust off Montgomery when he gets to cobwebby.
> 
> Given that we don't appear to have him back for his birthday, it leaves me concerned for TORTOISE and the card exvhange.
> 
> @Yvonne G could you set up the message threads again please?. I will message you a list of last year's participants
> 
> Newbies, we will explain once we get started, but give us a couple of weeks to find out if Adam is going to lead as we would all prefer.


Hello Linda. I could e-mail Adam and ask him about TORTOISE and the Christmas Card exchange when you want.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. I could e-mail Adam and ask him about TORTOISE and the Christmas Card exchange when you want.



Leave it for now. I could contact him too. Let’s see what happens


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day alll
> 
> A few things going on as we close out September and move into Autumn.. lots to do in the garden. Been trimming our massive hybrid poplars (started as mere twigs a few years ago and are now trees) and shredding the trimmings, cleaning out the perennial beds, cleaning water fountains, leaf trimming on banana trees.
> 
> Then there is perfect kayaking weather..cool morning temps just reaching low 80’s, some sunshine, big skies, but water still warm enough to swim..
> 
> Always tons of things in, on,around the house...gutter cleaning, mulching, trimming hedges, painting (if rain stops), cleaning out years of accumulated things...
> 
> And, working on a new fully insulated “night box” for our Sully and prepping indoor quarters. No small feat. Going to try and use a modified version of Tom’s Sulcata night box. Pix along the way hopefully.
> 
> Pix of the eagle I spotted the other day...
> 
> View attachment 252744


Beautiful !( the eagle, not your tons of work in the garden )


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Leave it for now. I could contact him too. Let’s see what happens


Okay.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So pretty!!
> Did you check your PM box? Your conversation with her could be there.


Goodidea!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well that was a really short catch up.
> 
> I know that Linda is still busy with govenor stuff and will probably pop in a for a short time over the weekend. Lena where have you dissappeared to? Did you get lost at the festival or did you get roped into looking after kids again?
> 
> There is not much to report from my side except .........................................wait for it..........................................................................................................
> 
> View attachment 252729
> 
> 
> Yip my favorite day of the work week. I will be working a little bit in the garden this weekend. Fixing up the outside enclosure so that it is nice and cosy for Whitey and she will be happy.
> 
> Tonight I get to go out for dinner - we are trying a new chinese restuarant in our area. So hopefully it will be very yummy.
> 
> I planted all the dandelion seeds that Lena sent me in the outside enclosure. So hopefully they grow into nice big dandelions for the torts.
> 
> Anyway - Have an awesome Friday everyone. I hope you are looking forward to your weekend - I know that I am.


Happy Friday to you too Carol.
Hope you have a lovely evening and enjoyed the meal.
Good luck with the dandies - I've been collecting some seed heads and scattering them too so hopefully will have a good crop next spring. The clover roots I pulled up from our old school garden and planted in mine have really spread and grown in abundance this year. It was a pity I couldn't get Lola to stay out long enough to have a good graze on it in the summer. Maybe next year!
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I love the glimpse I get into everyone's lives here in the CDR. I wonder if that's what Adam means by "the CDR is too much like FB." That's what I like about CDR. . . the personal stuff. I don't like FB at all. I only belong to the tortoise classified FB page, and I belong to FB under an assumed name so no one who knows me will want to 'friend' me. I'm antisocial.
> 
> So, on the "personal" note, and keeping up with our sharing theme, I'm working on building a tort table in the leopard shed. There's already one in there, but it's only about 1.5 x 3' and the little leopard that has to live in there over the winter is too big for that space. So I'm making a new one all across the short side of the shed. It will be 2'x6'. I'll take pictures as I go. I received the little leopard from one of our members in SoCal. Her name is Kim, but I can't remember her username. She rescued the tortoise from very poor conditions then sent it to me. Here's pictures from when I first got it:
> 
> View attachment 252736
> View attachment 252737
> View attachment 252738
> View attachment 252739
> 
> 
> And here's Little Kim today, two years later:
> 
> View attachment 252740
> View attachment 252741
> View attachment 252742
> 
> 
> I wish I could remember the username of the gal who sent her to me so I can show her how nicely Little Kim is doing. She's quite heavy. Of course, the pyramiding will never go away, but that's beside the point. I don't care about that. She's just about doubled in size in the two years I've had her.
> 
> So, time to go get tortoise food ready and get on with my day.


S/He's doing really well under your care, Yvonne. 
I'm sure the extra space will be appreciated!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Recent article out on how Britain is tracking their rare sand lizards

https://news.sky.com/story/britains...ld-by-radio-tags-11511722?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter

First paragraph or so:

_A group of Britain's rarest lizards are to be tracked using tiny radio tags as they are re-released into the wild by a Hampshire zoo. A group of 24 sand lizards have been fitted with transmitters to track their movements and behaviour as they are reintroduced into the wild by *Marwell Wildlife in Hampshire*. The tiny radio tags, which weigh just 0.29 grams, will help experts understand the lizards' behaviour as they are put into the wild at *Eelmoor Marsh*, a site of special scientific interest in Farnborough._


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?
> 
> I miss Adam.


Doesn't bother me at all, Kathy - you have a lovely family with 2 and 4 legs!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful !( the eagle, not your tons of work in the garden )



Thanks....like in Europe, cool Autumn temps, coupled with pleasant days are really enjoable!

Mighty oak trees are now dropping their acorns..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry for my absence. I have been working. Given that Adam, created the CDR and said that anything goes and encouraged our friendship, I really don't understand why he doesn't like the chat. We are friends and we share our news, act silly and dust off Montgomery when he gets to cobwebby.
> 
> Given that we don't appear to have him back for his birthday, it leaves me concerned for TORTOISE and the card exvhange.
> 
> @Yvonne G could you set up the message threads again please?. I will message you a list of last year's participants
> 
> Newbies, we will explain once we get started, but give us a couple of weeks to find out if Adam is going to lead as we would all prefer.


It's all very strange


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?
> 
> I miss Adam.


Heck no!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day alll
> 
> A few things going on as we close out September and move into Autumn.. lots to do in the garden. Been trimming our massive hybrid poplars (started as mere twigs a few years ago and are now trees) and shredding the trimmings, cleaning out the perennial beds, cleaning water fountains, leaf trimming on banana trees.
> 
> Then there is perfect kayaking weather..cool morning temps just reaching low 80’s, some sunshine, big skies, but water still warm enough to swim..
> 
> Always tons of things in, on,around the house...gutter cleaning, mulching, trimming hedges, painting (if rain stops), cleaning out years of accumulated things...
> 
> And, working on a new fully insulated “night box” for our Sully and prepping indoor quarters. No small feat. Going to try and use a modified version of Tom’s Sulcata night box. Pix along the way hopefully.
> 
> Pix of the eagle I spotted the other day...
> 
> View attachment 252744


No rest for the wicked!!
Beautiful eagle!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I just drop it at the dry cleaners and use his card to pay for it


Ah....so that's why, when people plan to get money off someone else, they say "I'm going to take you to the cleaners"!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day alll
> 
> A few things going on as we close out September and move into Autumn.. lots to do in the garden. Been trimming our massive hybrid poplars (started as mere twigs a few years ago and are now trees) and shredding the trimmings, cleaning out the perennial beds, cleaning water fountains, leaf trimming on banana trees.
> 
> Then there is perfect kayaking weather..cool morning temps just reaching low 80’s, some sunshine, big skies, but water still warm enough to swim..
> 
> Always tons of things in, on,around the house...gutter cleaning, mulching, trimming hedges, painting (if rain stops), cleaning out years of accumulated things...
> 
> And, working on a new fully insulated “night box” for our Sully and prepping indoor quarters. No small feat. Going to try and use a modified version of Tom’s Sulcata night box. Pix along the way hopefully.
> 
> Pix of the eagle I spotted the other day...
> 
> View attachment 252744



That is so cool!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Recent article out on how Britain is tracking their rare sand lizards
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/britains...ld-by-radio-tags-11511722?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter
> 
> First paragraph or so:
> 
> _A group of Britain's rarest lizards are to be tracked using tiny radio tags as they are re-released into the wild by a Hampshire zoo. A group of 24 sand lizards have been fitted with transmitters to track their movements and behaviour as they are reintroduced into the wild by *Marwell Wildlife in Hampshire*. The tiny radio tags, which weigh just 0.29 grams, will help experts understand the lizards' behaviour as they are put into the wild at *Eelmoor Marsh*, a site of special scientific interest in Farnborough._


Lets hope they survive and thrive.
It annoys me how people still kill slow worms (which are actually legless lizards) if they see them in their garden, I would love to have them in mine.
My late sister had hundreds in hers, but then it was very neglected and overgrown - more like a mini savanna!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I just about made it here before midnight tonight - which is early for me.
I love Friday evenings with the thought of 2 whole days off work.
Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend - but who wouldn't!!
September has flown by hasn't it? Only 88 days to Xmas! 
Anyway, I am off to read my book for a while so will not see you all over the weekend.
Take care and Nos Da


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well I just about made it here before midnight tonight - which is early for me.
> I love Friday evenings with the thought of 2 whole days off work.
> Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend - but who wouldn't!!
> September has flown by hasn't it? Only 88 days to Xmas!
> Anyway, I am off to read my book for a while so will not see you all over the weekend.
> Take care and Nos Da



Enjoy your book! And your time off and the weekend!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Peaceful, relaxing and satisfying was for me when I took a long ride with my two horses and see wonderful nature together with two animals that are so strong but had been so relieable and calm. A life assurance on 8 legs. I saw a lot of wild animals from the back of my horses. It was a wonderful time and sometimes I miss it.
> To be a part of nature is a strong feeling you get when you are roaming forests and meadows on a horseback. It is great !



Amen!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Recent article out on how Britain is tracking their rare sand lizards
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/britains...ld-by-radio-tags-11511722?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter
> 
> First paragraph or so:
> 
> _A group of Britain's rarest lizards are to be tracked using tiny radio tags as they are re-released into the wild by a Hampshire zoo. A group of 24 sand lizards have been fitted with transmitters to track their movements and behaviour as they are reintroduced into the wild by *Marwell Wildlife in Hampshire*. The tiny radio tags, which weigh just 0.29 grams, will help experts understand the lizards' behaviour as they are put into the wild at *Eelmoor Marsh*, a site of special scientific interest in Farnborough._



I really like that. So few actually try to understand reality and just assume instead.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've sent Adam a couple emails to the two email addresses that I know of, asking if he'll come back and get the Christmas Card Exchange started, with instructions for our newer members. After I'm finished here, I'll send the group email to all of those that participated last year. Haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Most likely a wet suit... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Oh, did I confuse the purpose with the name? [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hopefully I didn't miss anything and you guys are more than capable of doing it. But thank you. I do try. And I really hope I did not leave anybody out.



You were amazing!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> I just wanted to check in to say I'm probably going to take a break from the Internet in general for a little while. We are all fine, just sometimes Life needs readjusting in some areas and priorities shift a bit.
> This forum has been such a big part of my life that I will likely "lurk" from time to time, but will not be back on regularly for a bit.
> Hugs to all!



Hugs, Bea! Would love to send you a Christmas card anyway if that’s OK. And please do lurk from time to time! And please don’t miss the calendar contest, if there’s one this year... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ We’ll miss you!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I totally understand, Bea. For a while a couple years ago I was so addicted to the Forum that I let my daily chores slide just so I could sit here and talk to you all and read about your lives. I had to totally turn off the computer and not use it at all for about a month. Now I limit myself to reading the new posts and answering a few, and taking care of my moderator duties, with a bit of dialog in the CDR, but that's it. We're still here any time you feel comfortable enough to come back. And we'll miss you.



It’s really great to have you around, Yvonne. What Carol said. 
Just so you know


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> As for me. I totally understand



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Just iron the fronts and make him wear a jacket!
> That will really cut your irroning time



It would be great to blow off some steam in the time I’d save! Thanks for the idea


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I once lived with a boyfriend and refused to do his ironing because I was working, so he used to take it to his mother and she would do it....silly woman!



She also did his laundry for him, didn’t she?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You are amazing Carol!!



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well that was a really short catch up.
> 
> I know that Linda is still busy with govenor stuff and will probably pop in a for a short time over the weekend. Lena where have you dissappeared to? Did you get lost at the festival or did you get roped into looking after kids again?
> 
> There is not much to report from my side except .........................................wait for it..........................................................................................................
> 
> View attachment 252729
> 
> 
> Yip my favorite day of the work week. I will be working a little bit in the garden this weekend. Fixing up the outside enclosure so that it is nice and cosy for Whitey and she will be happy.
> 
> Tonight I get to go out for dinner - we are trying a new chinese restuarant in our area. So hopefully it will be very yummy.
> 
> I planted all the dandelion seeds that Lena sent me in the outside enclosure. So hopefully they grow into nice big dandelions for the torts.
> 
> Anyway - Have an awesome Friday everyone. I hope you are looking forward to your weekend - I know that I am.



I’m back. Sort of. Gotta work in the next few days, and there’s an international festival at school that we’re trying to organize... A busy week ahead, starting today. 
Hope those hardy Danish dandelions enjoy South African soil! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I love the glimpse I get into everyone's lives here in the CDR. I wonder if that's what Adam means by "the CDR is too much like FB." That's what I like about CDR. . . the personal stuff. I don't like FB at all. I only belong to the tortoise classified FB page, and I belong to FB under an assumed name so no one who knows me will want to 'friend' me. I'm antisocial.
> 
> So, on the "personal" note, and keeping up with our sharing theme, I'm working on building a tort table in the leopard shed. There's already one in there, but it's only about 1.5 x 3' and the little leopard that has to live in there over the winter is too big for that space. So I'm making a new one all across the short side of the shed. It will be 2'x6'. I'll take pictures as I go. I received the little leopard from one of our members in SoCal. Her name is Kim, but I can't remember her username. She rescued the tortoise from very poor conditions then sent it to me. Here's pictures from when I first got it:
> 
> View attachment 252736
> View attachment 252737
> View attachment 252738
> View attachment 252739
> 
> 
> And here's Little Kim today, two years later:
> 
> View attachment 252740
> View attachment 252741
> View attachment 252742
> 
> 
> I wish I could remember the username of the gal who sent her to me so I can show her how nicely Little Kim is doing. She's quite heavy. Of course, the pyramiding will never go away, but that's beside the point. I don't care about that. She's just about doubled in size in the two years I've had her.
> 
> So, time to go get tortoise food ready and get on with my day.



I was just going to say, “poor little thing”, but she’s not that little anymore! Great job, Yvonne! 
- I do love having a glimpse into roommates’ lives, and the opportunity to share mine!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> So does it bother you guys when I share pics of my dog or my kids?
> 
> I miss Adam.



Nooo, it doesn’t bother me! I could ask the same question. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Goodidea!



But you probably have a million PMs in there...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well I just about made it here before midnight tonight - which is early for me.
> I love Friday evenings with the thought of 2 whole days off work.
> Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend - but who wouldn't!!
> September has flown by hasn't it? Only 88 days to Xmas!
> Anyway, I am off to read my book for a while so will not see you all over the weekend.
> Take care and Nos Da



Enjoy your weekend, Lyn. All the rest and relaxation you can get while away from the little beasts (as they sometimes can be). [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter’s project from the science festival (she was presenting igneous rocks):




The prince didn’t stop by her stand. She was enormously disappointed. But she dried up her tears and, with a determined, stern look on her face, said, “I’m going to talk to that prince. Mom, you come with me.” 

And she headed off, through the crowd surrounding the prince in another part of the gym. Her friend begged her not to do it, but she just kept going. 

Unfortunately (or otherwise), there were too many people around him, and although some of them noticed this determined little girl heading toward him, the prince himself doesn’t make any eye contact anyone, unless he is speaking with them. He looks ahead, above the crowd, and heads out of the gym to his next appointment. 

Surprisingly, this did satisfy my child. She was cool and happy for the rest of the time. When I asked her later what she was going to say to the prince, she said she couldn’t remember. 




Happy weekend, everyone! I’ll be away working most of the next seven days or so.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Recent article out on how Britain is tracking their rare sand lizards
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/britains...ld-by-radio-tags-11511722?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter
> 
> First paragraph or so:
> 
> _A group of Britain's rarest lizards are to be tracked using tiny radio tags as they are re-released into the wild by a Hampshire zoo. A group of 24 sand lizards have been fitted with transmitters to track their movements and behaviour as they are reintroduced into the wild by *Marwell Wildlife in Hampshire*. The tiny radio tags, which weigh just 0.29 grams, will help experts understand the lizards' behaviour as they are put into the wild at *Eelmoor Marsh*, a site of special scientific interest in Farnborough._


I should be able to get first hand news on that. Daughter is a lizard-wrangler in Hampshire


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

We are heading into London this morning. A few weeks ago we were supposed to visit the Queen's Gallery at Westminster Abbey, but the whole area got closed down due to an incident outside the Houses of Parliament which is the other side of the road. Our tickets were rebooked for today by the Abbey.


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all hope everyone is ok Linda @JoesMum can I ask u please is red chicory safe to feed Clyde iv red up on the internet n it says it’s Belgian endive but wanted to make sure before I give him a little with his weeds please this is it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s project from the science festival (she was presenting igneous rocks):
> 
> View attachment 252812
> 
> 
> The prince didn’t stop by her stand. She was enormously disappointed. But she dried up her tears and, with a determined, stern look on her face, said, “I’m going to talk to that prince. Mom, you come with me.”
> 
> And she headed off, through the crowd surrounding the prince in another part of the gym. Her friend begged her not to do it, but she just kept going.
> 
> Unfortunately (or otherwise), there were too many people around him, and although some of them noticed this determined little girl heading toward him, the prince himself doesn’t make any eye contact anyone, unless he is speaking with them. He looks ahead, above the crowd, and heads out of the gym to his next appointment.
> 
> Surprisingly, this did satisfy my child. She was cool and happy for the rest of the time. When I asked her later what she was going to say to the prince, she said she couldn’t remember.
> 
> View attachment 252813
> 
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! I’ll be away working most of the next seven days or so.



It looks like he has an IR temp gauge in his hand...?? Whats that gadget?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I should be able to get first hand news on that. Daughter is a lizard-wrangler in Hampshire



I figured you’d have some insider knowledge on this one!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is ok Linda @JoesMum can I ask u please is red chicory safe to feed Clyde iv red up on the internet n it says it’s Belgian endive but wanted to make sure before I give him a little with his weeds please this is it



From the Tort Table -

*Common Name: *Endive (Belgium Endive, Chicory)
*Latin Name:* _Chicorum endivia_
*Family Name: *Asteracaea/Compositae
Endive is a leaf vegetable which is either cooked or used as a salad plant. It has a bitter taste but may be fed as part of a varied diet. There is much confusion about the different terms for this plant, which include *Radicchio* and *Frisée* lettuce.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s project from the science festival (she was presenting igneous rocks):
> 
> View attachment 252812
> 
> 
> The prince didn’t stop by her stand. She was enormously disappointed. But she dried up her tears and, with a determined, stern look on her face, said, “I’m going to talk to that prince. Mom, you come with me.”
> 
> And she headed off, through the crowd surrounding the prince in another part of the gym. Her friend begged her not to do it, but she just kept going.
> 
> Unfortunately (or otherwise), there were too many people around him, and although some of them noticed this determined little girl heading toward him, the prince himself doesn’t make any eye contact anyone, unless he is speaking with them. He looks ahead, above the crowd, and heads out of the gym to his next appointment.
> 
> Surprisingly, this did satisfy my child. She was cool and happy for the rest of the time. When I asked her later what she was going to say to the prince, she said she couldn’t remember.
> 
> View attachment 252813
> 
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! I’ll be away working most of the next seven days or so.



Determination in life is Key! Bright child & cool looking science project. Lucky Lena.... you sure must be doing something Right!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We are heading into London this morning. A few weeks ago we were supposed to visit the Queen's Gallery at Westminster Abbey, but the whole area got closed down due to an incident outside the Houses of Parliament which is the other side of the road. Our tickets were rebooked for today by the Abbey.



Good morning Linda! Can’t wait to see these pics you always have great ones regardless!


----------



## EllieMay

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is ok Linda @JoesMum can I ask u please is red chicory safe to feed Clyde iv red up on the internet n it says it’s Belgian endive but wanted to make sure before I give him a little with his weeds please this is it



Good question... now I Learn something as well


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! Today, I get to plant tortoise food Im looking forward to a nice Saturday outside with all my critters!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> It would be great to blow off some steam in the time I’d save! Thanks for the idea


You'd soon get board with that!


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is ok Linda @JoesMum can I ask u please is red chicory safe to feed Clyde iv red up on the internet n it says it’s Belgian endive but wanted to make sure before I give him a little with his weeds please this is it



Yes, it’s fine. Feed in Moderation


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s project from the science festival (she was presenting igneous rocks):
> 
> View attachment 252812
> 
> 
> The prince didn’t stop by her stand. She was enormously disappointed. But she dried up her tears and, with a determined, stern look on her face, said, “I’m going to talk to that prince. Mom, you come with me.”
> 
> And she headed off, through the crowd surrounding the prince in another part of the gym. Her friend begged her not to do it, but she just kept going.
> 
> Unfortunately (or otherwise), there were too many people around him, and although some of them noticed this determined little girl heading toward him, the prince himself doesn’t make any eye contact anyone, unless he is speaking with them. He looks ahead, above the crowd, and heads out of the gym to his next appointment.
> 
> Surprisingly, this did satisfy my child. She was cool and happy for the rest of the time. When I asked her later what she was going to say to the prince, she said she couldn’t remember.
> 
> View attachment 252813
> 
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! I’ll be away working most of the next seven days or so.


Never mind I'm sure one day she'll have a handsome prince charming of her own!
Have a good weekend, Lena, and don't work too hard next week!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Yes, it’s fine. Feed in Moderation


Thank u so much for your help


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We are heading into London this morning. A few weeks ago we were supposed to visit the Queen's Gallery at Westminster Abbey, but the whole area got closed down due to an incident outside the Houses of Parliament which is the other side of the road. Our tickets were rebooked for today by the Abbey.


Have a lovely, incident free day Linda.


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> You'd soon get board with that!


Good afternoon @Lyn W hope u are ok


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a chilly, but bright and sunny autumn day here so I think a walk may be on the cards later after I've done some catching up with chores.
Hope you all have a good Saturday whatever you are up to today.


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good afternoon @Lyn W hope u are ok


Hi Laura I'm fine thanks and Lola has just surfaced from his hide looking for his dandies and plantains.
I saw your post about the chicory earlier...I buy Florette Classic Crispy and the Mixed salad bags to supplement the weeds, and they have some radicchio (part of the chicory family) in it - Lola loves it. Maybe it's the colour but he always makes a beeline for the red leaves first.
www.thetortoisetable.org.uk includes salad plants, as Mark has quoted, if you need a quicker answer than you may get here.
Hope you are well today too.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! Can’t wait to see these pics you always have great ones regardless!



Disappointingly, you aren’t allowed to take photos in the Abbey and the sun was in the wrong place for my phone to cope outside. 

The best I could do was a snatched photo of the Palace of Westminster (aka Houses of Parliament) from the staircase to the Queen’s Gallery. 



Tips for visiting the Abbey: Buy a ticket in advance online and get there early! The number of tourists is ridiculous !

The extra money for the gallery, which opened this year, is well worth it. The cathedral galleries are part of the original fabric - up high in arches of the building - many of them just dumping areas for centuries. 

It’s now accessible by a proper staircase and lift rather than a narrow spiral staircase and the views of the abbey, including places you can’t normally see, are great. The gallery now houses a fascinating display of items from over 1000 years of its existence.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day alll
> 
> A few things going on as we close out September and move into Autumn.. lots to do in the garden. Been trimming our massive hybrid poplars (started as mere twigs a few years ago and are now trees) and shredding the trimmings, cleaning out the perennial beds, cleaning water fountains, leaf trimming on banana trees.
> 
> Then there is perfect kayaking weather..cool morning temps just reaching low 80’s, some sunshine, big skies, but water still warm enough to swim..
> 
> Always tons of things in, on,around the house...gutter cleaning, mulching, trimming hedges, painting (if rain stops), cleaning out years of accumulated things...
> 
> And, working on a new fully insulated “night box” for our Sully and prepping indoor quarters. No small feat. Going to try and use a modified version of Tom’s Sulcata night box. Pix along the way hopefully.
> 
> Pix of the eagle I spotted the other day...
> 
> View attachment 252744


Love the picture.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Absolutely not! I find it special and a sign of friendship... I thought that’s kinda what the members of this room are??? I don’t Facebook, Instagram, or any other social media but I really find myself looking forward to checking in with all of you and I think about different things that I read from y’all through out the day.. I enjoy the opinions from a wide variety of people..


I could not have said it better.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy Friday to you too Carol.
> Hope you have a lovely evening and enjoyed the meal.
> Good luck with the dandies - I've been collecting some seed heads and scattering them too so hopefully will have a good crop next spring. The clover roots I pulled up from our old school garden and planted in mine have really spread and grown in abundance this year. It was a pity I couldn't get Lola to stay out long enough to have a good graze on it in the summer. Maybe next year!
> Have a great weekend.


Hope you are having a good weekend as well. I need to plant more clover as well. And need to go and get more plantain as well. Good luck with your dandies as well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Ah....so that's why, when people plan to get money off someone else, they say "I'm going to take you to the cleaners"!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well I just about made it here before midnight tonight - which is early for me.
> I love Friday evenings with the thought of 2 whole days off work.
> Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend - but who wouldn't!!
> September has flown by hasn't it? Only 88 days to Xmas!
> Anyway, I am off to read my book for a while so will not see you all over the weekend.
> Take care and Nos Da


Take care as well Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m back. Sort of. Gotta work in the next few days, and there’s an international festival at school that we’re trying to organize... A busy week ahead, starting today.
> Hope those hardy Danish dandelions enjoy South African soil! [emoji173]️


All planted and waiting to see what happens. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s project from the science festival (she was presenting igneous rocks):
> 
> View attachment 252812
> 
> 
> The prince didn’t stop by her stand. She was enormously disappointed. But she dried up her tears and, with a determined, stern look on her face, said, “I’m going to talk to that prince. Mom, you come with me.”
> 
> And she headed off, through the crowd surrounding the prince in another part of the gym. Her friend begged her not to do it, but she just kept going.
> 
> Unfortunately (or otherwise), there were too many people around him, and although some of them noticed this determined little girl heading toward him, the prince himself doesn’t make any eye contact anyone, unless he is speaking with them. He looks ahead, above the crowd, and heads out of the gym to his next appointment.
> 
> Surprisingly, this did satisfy my child. She was cool and happy for the rest of the time. When I asked her later what she was going to say to the prince, she said she couldn’t remember.
> 
> View attachment 252813
> 
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! I’ll be away working most of the next seven days or so.


Lol. Your daughter is quite the little powerhouse. Well done on her project. It looks awesome.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We are heading into London this morning. A few weeks ago we were supposed to visit the Queen's Gallery at Westminster Abbey, but the whole area got closed down due to an incident outside the Houses of Parliament which is the other side of the road. Our tickets were rebooked for today by the Abbey.


Oh Good luck and enjoy. Hopefully nothing happens this time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Disappointingly, you aren’t allowed to take photos in the Abbey and the sun was in the wrong place for my phone to cope outside.
> 
> The best I could do was a snatched photo of the Palace of Westminster (aka Houses of Parliament) from the staircase to the Queen’s Gallery.
> View attachment 252817
> 
> 
> Tips for visiting the Abbey: Buy a ticket in advance online and get there early! The number of tourists is ridiculous !
> 
> The extra money for the gallery, which opened this year, is well worth it. The cathedral galleries are part of the original fabric - up high in arches of the building - many of them just dumping areas for centuries.
> 
> It’s now accessible by a proper staircase and lift rather than a narrow spiral staircase and the views of the abbey, including places you can’t normally see, are great. The gallery now houses a fascinating display of items from over 1000 years of its existence.


Looks beautiful. Pity we didn't get to see inside.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is Saturday Afternoon here. I worked inside the outside enclosure. Managed to visit the beach and took a few summer photos for you guys.

Enjoy the rest of your day. Chat again later.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Well it is Saturday Afternoon here. I worked inside the outside enclosure. Managed to visit the beach and took a few summer photos for you guys.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. Chat again later.
> View attachment 252854
> View attachment 252855
> View attachment 252856


Forgot to add this one.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s project from the science festival (she was presenting igneous rocks):
> 
> View attachment 252812
> 
> 
> The prince didn’t stop by her stand. She was enormously disappointed. But she dried up her tears and, with a determined, stern look on her face, said, “I’m going to talk to that prince. Mom, you come with me.”
> 
> And she headed off, through the crowd surrounding the prince in another part of the gym. Her friend begged her not to do it, but she just kept going.
> 
> Unfortunately (or otherwise), there were too many people around him, and although some of them noticed this determined little girl heading toward him, the prince himself doesn’t make any eye contact anyone, unless he is speaking with them. He looks ahead, above the crowd, and heads out of the gym to his next appointment.
> 
> Surprisingly, this did satisfy my child. She was cool and happy for the rest of the time. When I asked her later what she was going to say to the prince, she said she couldn’t remember.
> 
> View attachment 252813
> 
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! I’ll be away working most of the next seven days or so.



I can just picture her marching thru that gym!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I love the glimpse I get into everyone's lives here in the CDR. I wonder if that's what Adam means by "the CDR is too much like FB." That's what I like about CDR. . . the personal stuff. I don't like FB at all. I only belong to the tortoise classified FB page, and I belong to FB under an assumed name so no one who knows me will want to 'friend' me. I'm antisocial.
> 
> So, on the "personal" note, and keeping up with our sharing theme...


I don't do FB. Too much drama. Also, a number of years ago I had some concerns about stalker-like activity directed towards me, so I'm much more comfortable here.

I don't worry about the TFO regulars knowing who I am, and for at least one member who I have known in person for years, I've deliberately left clues to help indicate who I am. 

So I enjoy the personal aspect and sharing in the CDR. I welcome the pictures of furry and non-furry family and friends, as well as travel updates and anecdotes, etc. It also provides me a welcome outlet for my sense humor (humour) as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Sjoe, as Carol would say, as the sun was in a better position this afternoon here are a couple of snaps of London

Firstly looking downriver from The Millennium Bridge towards Tower Bridge. The Shard is the tall building on the South Bank to the left. On the North Bank is the “Walkie Talkie” (properly called the Leadenhall Building) which is where JoesDad and I went to the viewing gallery in the rain last weekend 



And this is the crowd on the Millennium Bridge heading toward St Paul’s Cathedral. London is heaving with tourists today!



We are now at The Barbican Centre - a brutalist concrete construction - where we are going to a concert of Holst’s Planets by the BBC Orchestra and hosted by astro-physicist Brian Cox (who is a tv celebrity in the UK)

Talking of astro-physicists, we did find Professor Stephen Hawking’s spot in Westminster Abbey  (Photo from Google)


We also got a good view of the new stained glass window by David Hockney which was unveiled in the last few days


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lets hope they survive and thrive.
> It annoys me how people still kill slow worms (which are actually legless lizards) if they see them in their garden, I would love to have them in mine.
> My late sister had hundreds in hers, but then it was very neglected and overgrown - more like a mini savanna!


Mini savannas or mini jungles are beautiful ! Much space for all animals and insects to live.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Amen!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good question... now I Learn something as well


I feed Belgium Endive mostly every day to all my tortoises and they all love it. Belgium Endive is high in calcium and low in Phospor. So I think it is a good tortoise food.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Forgot to add this one.
> View attachment 252857


This pic is very beautiful. I would call it art.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening my friends all over the world. 
I hope you are all fine in your corners.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all

The concert was WONDERFUL!



As we arrived at the Barbican a car was delivering dozens of pizzas... it looked like one each for the Orchestra for dinner [emoji23]

Brian Cox, who’s a particle physicist rather than the astro physicist I said earlier, gave a really interesting piece on each of the planets before the orchestra played the appropriate movement (stop sniggering if you’re thinking of Uranus [emoji849]) While the music was being played, images of the planets were screened on the backdrop. It was brilliant. There were lots of children in the audience, probably lured by the professor rather than the music. 

Ecologist Daughter has been out doing voluntary work with dormice again today. As you know they aren’t actually mice, but they are very cute. This nestbox contained three babies


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all. The SUN has been out all day long, beautiful blue skies, never hot, no humidity. No r a i n. Yes, was out kayaking since 1000 this morning with another big trip scheduled for tomorrow.

Here’s one pix of the scenic area we were paddling along the Gunpowder Falls River, just outside of Baltimore MD.





Here you can see the gaggle of paddlers we had along today..


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all. The SUN has been out all day long, beautiful blue skies, never hot, no humidity. No r a i n. Yes, was out kayaking since 1000 this morning with another big trip scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s one pix of the scenic area we were paddling along the Gunpowder Falls River, just outside of Baltimore MD.
> 
> View attachment 252892
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the gaggle of paddlers we had along today..
> 
> View attachment 252893


Evening Mark. The first picture is definitely pure beauty and worth to be a postcard. I LOVE IT !


----------



## Bee62

After entertainment for the eyes from Mark, from me a little enterteinment for the ears: 
Lionel Ritchie, "Hello"


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all. The SUN has been out all day long, beautiful blue skies, never hot, no humidity. No r a i n. Yes, was out kayaking since 1000 this morning with another big trip scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s one pix of the scenic area we were paddling along the Gunpowder Falls River, just outside of Baltimore MD.
> 
> View attachment 252892
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the gaggle of paddlers we had along today..
> 
> View attachment 252893



Looks beautiful again


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> After entertainment for the eyes from Mark, from me a little enterteinment for the ears:
> Lionel Ritchie, "Hello"



I’ll catch up with that a little later. I am looking forward to it


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We had disappointing news from Adam overnight... he won’t be participating in TORTOISE or the Christmas Card exchange this year. 

TORTOISE is a sort of not-very-secret Santa... an acronym for Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough. 

I just need to look up past posts of Adam’s on the TORTOISE rules and then we’ll launch things tomorrow... October 1st.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday Morning to all

Rest, relax, chill out, garden, sing, sight see, farm, ride horses, swim, go to yoga, paint, or whatever makes you happy..!

I’m off today on about a 13-15nm paddle. Pix below.. we start off with 2.5 mile open water crossing then circumnavigate the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge. Then another 2.5 crossing back to our cars.... yeah,

Ciao!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Morning all. Getting ready to start a 12hr shift at work today. Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well and has a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all
> 
> Rest, relax, chill out, garden, sing, sight see, farm, ride horses, swim, go to yoga, paint, or whatever makes you happy..!
> 
> I’m off today on about a 13-15nm paddle. Pix below.. we start off with 2.5 mile open water crossing then circumnavigate the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge. Then another 2.5 crossing back to our cars.... yeah,
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> View attachment 252967


Have a great day!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all. Getting ready to start a 12hr shift at work today. Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well and has a great day!


That's a long shift, try not to work too hard!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had disappointing news from Adam overnight... he won’t be participating in TORTOISE or the Christmas Card exchange this year.
> 
> TORTOISE is a sort of not-very-secret Santa... an acronym for Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough.
> 
> I just need to look up past posts of Adam’s on the TORTOISE rules and then we’ll launch things tomorrow... October 1st.


Oh dear - he really is upset with us!
I wish I knew what we'd done to offend him.
If it is me I'd like to know so that I can apologise - I would never deliberately upset anyone.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Disappointingly, you aren’t allowed to take photos in the Abbey and the sun was in the wrong place for my phone to cope outside.
> 
> The best I could do was a snatched photo of the Palace of Westminster (aka Houses of Parliament) from the staircase to the Queen’s Gallery.
> View attachment 252817
> 
> 
> Tips for visiting the Abbey: Buy a ticket in advance online and get there early! The number of tourists is ridiculous !
> 
> The extra money for the gallery, which opened this year, is well worth it. The cathedral galleries are part of the original fabric - up high in arches of the building - many of them just dumping areas for centuries.
> 
> It’s now accessible by a proper staircase and lift rather than a narrow spiral staircase and the views of the abbey, including places you can’t normally see, are great. The gallery now houses a fascinating display of items from over 1000 years of its existence.


All that craftsmanship is stunning.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well it is Saturday Afternoon here. I worked inside the outside enclosure. Managed to visit the beach and took a few summer photos for you guys.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. Chat again later.
> View attachment 252854
> View attachment 252855
> View attachment 252856


Makes me feel like a walk along the coast too - maybe we'll do that in outdoor activities next time - weather permitting!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Forgot to add this one.
> View attachment 252857


She sells sea shells on the sea shore - much easier to type than say!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sjoe, as Carol would say, as the sun was in a better position this afternoon here are a couple of snaps of London
> 
> Firstly looking downriver from The Millennium Bridge towards Tower Bridge. The Shard is the tall building on the South Bank to the left. On the North Bank is the “Walkie Talkie” (properly called the Leadenhall Building) which is where JoesDad and I went to the viewing gallery in the rain last weekend
> View attachment 252872
> 
> 
> And this is the crowd on the Millennium Bridge heading toward St Paul’s Cathedral. London is heaving with tourists today!
> View attachment 252873
> 
> 
> We are now at The Barbican Centre - a brutalist concrete construction - where we are going to a concert of Holst’s Planets by the BBC Orchestra and hosted by astro-physicist Brian Cox (who is a tv celebrity in the UK)
> 
> Talking of astro-physicists, we did find Professor Stephen Hawking’s spot in Westminster Abbey  (Photo from Google)
> View attachment 252874
> 
> We also got a good view of the new stained glass window by David Hockney which was unveiled in the last few days


I love Prof S H's stone....no doubt what his line of work was!!
Hope you enjoyed the concert - the Planets Suite is one of my favourites!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had disappointing news from Adam overnight... he won’t be participating in TORTOISE or the Christmas Card exchange this year.
> 
> TORTOISE is a sort of not-very-secret Santa... an acronym for Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough.
> 
> I just need to look up past posts of Adam’s on the TORTOISE rules and then we’ll launch things tomorrow... October 1st.



That’s sad about Adam but I’m sure excited about the other


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Mini savannas or mini jungles are beautiful ! Much space for all animals and insects to live.


Yes that's why I like my garden on the wild side - at least that's my excuse - nothing to do with me making life easy for myself!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all
> 
> Rest, relax, chill out, garden, sing, sight see, farm, ride horses, swim, go to yoga, paint, or whatever makes you happy..!
> 
> I’m off today on about a 13-15nm paddle. Pix below.. we start off with 2.5 mile open water crossing then circumnavigate the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge. Then another 2.5 crossing back to our cars.... yeah,
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> View attachment 252967



Hmmmm... think I will had a nice day yesterday and planted lots of new tortoise food.. today, who knows!!! Have fun Mark and I’m sure we will all be looking forward to your pics.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all. Getting ready to start a 12hr shift at work today. Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well and has a great day!



Good morning Todd! Hope you have a good day at work !


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Makes me feel like a walk along the coast too - maybe we'll do that in outdoor activities next time - weather permitting!!



Good morning! Lovely beach and vibrant outdoor enclosure!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> The concert was WONDERFUL!
> View attachment 252881
> 
> 
> As we arrived at the Barbican a car was delivering dozens of pizzas... it looked like one each for the Orchestra for dinner [emoji23]
> 
> Brian Cox, who’s a particle physicist rather than the astro physicist I said earlier, gave a really interesting piece on each of the planets before the orchestra played the appropriate movement (stop sniggering if you’re thinking of Uranus [emoji849]) While the music was being played, images of the planets were screened on the backdrop. It was brilliant. There were lots of children in the audience, probably lured by the professor rather than the music.
> 
> Ecologist Daughter has been out doing voluntary work with dormice again today. As you know they aren’t actually mice, but they are very cute. This nestbox contained three babies
> View attachment 252882


Venus must have been in the car because she is the Bringer of Pizza 
I would only have sniggered if you'd mentioned a full moon, Uranus and movement in the same sentence!
Sounds like a brilliant concert - I would have enjoyed that.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> After entertainment for the eyes from Mark, from me a little enterteinment for the ears:
> Lionel Ritchie, "Hello"


Listening to that gave me a lovely peaceful start to Sunday!
Beautiful rendition as always
Thank you Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Lovely beach and vibrant outdoor enclosure!


Good morning Heather, it's quite a chilly drizzly day here at the moment - hopefully it will brighten up later.
Hope you and your family have a lovely Sunday!

(think the enclosure is Carol's torts - but you're right.........it is colourful and pretty)


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to do some school work for a while, but will be back later.
Have a great Sunday!
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Heather, it's quite a chilly drizzly day here at the moment - hopefully it will brighten up later.
> Hope you and your family have a lovely Sunday!
> 
> (think the enclosure is Carol's torts - but you're right.........it is colourful and pretty)



Oops! I knew that but I haven’t finished my coffee yet.. dangerous business there but I hope you get to make the most of your dreary day..maybe tomato soup & grilled cheese? Blankets, books, & pj’s[emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Venus must have been in the car because she is the Bringer of Pizza
> I would only have sniggered if you'd mentioned a full moon, Uranus and movement in the same sentence!
> Sounds like a brilliant concert - I would have enjoyed that.



You will be able to. It’s being screened on BBC2 sometime next year


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - he really is upset with us!
> I wish I knew what we'd done to offend him.
> If it is me I'd like to know so that I can apologise - I would never deliberately upset anyone.


No, I don't think that's the case. Like Lena said, he's just ready to move on.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had disappointing news from Adam overnight... he won’t be participating in TORTOISE or the Christmas Card exchange this year.
> 
> TORTOISE is a sort of not-very-secret Santa... an acronym for Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough.
> 
> I just need to look up past posts of Adam’s on the TORTOISE rules and then we’ll launch things tomorrow... October 1st.


That is really disappointing to hear from Adam but I am sure you and Yvonne will do the same good job on TORTOISE and the Christmas Card exchange like him.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all. Getting ready to start a 12hr shift at work today. Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well and has a great day!


Good luck, Todd. 12 hours is not easy.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - he really is upset with us!
> I wish I knew what we'd done to offend him.
> If it is me I'd like to know so that I can apologise - I would never deliberately upset anyone.


You don`t have to apologise Lyn. You`ve done nothing wrong. It is Adam who has his own problems I think. We haven`t offended him.


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies!
Although I’m not on the forum MUCH, I’m not TOTALLY gone.[emoji6] 
Elsa and I are both excited about helping with the TORTOISE drawing! 
AND we’re participating in the card exchange. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> We haven`t offended him.


Adam is simply taking time off with wife and tortoise. All is well with them. Regarding the sketching of tortoises, here is a sketch I find to be wonderfully done …

the woman who drew this has the username of…all I’ve got is her email address and I hold those in close.
I contacted her and she drew this of my tortoise “Little Ricky”. She used ink which is unforgiving if y’all make a mistake.
View attachment 253024


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam is simply taking time off with wife and tortoise. All is well with them. Regarding the sketching of tortoises, here is a sketch I find to be wonderfully done …
> View attachment 253023
> the woman who drew this has the username of…all I’ve got is her email address and I hold those in close.
> I contacted her and she drew this of my tortoise “Little Ricky”. She used ink which is unforgiving if y’all make a mistake.
> View attachment 253024



@laney ?


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> Although I’m not on the forum MUCH, I’m not TOTALLY gone.[emoji6]
> Elsa and I are both excited about helping with the TORTOISE drawing!
> AND we’re participating in the card exchange. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



Hey Bea! Glad to know your still lurking about I’m excited about whatever is fixing to happen just because it’s new & different...Stay peaceful!


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam is simply taking time off with wife and tortoise. All is well with them. Regarding the sketching of tortoises, here is a sketch I find to be wonderfully done …
> View attachment 253023
> the woman who drew this has the username of…all I’ve got is her email address and I hold those in close.
> I contacted her and she drew this of my tortoise “Little Ricky”. She used ink which is unforgiving if y’all make a mistake.
> View attachment 253024



I can’t believe that that is a sketch!! Wow!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaaack. Saw about six or seven Bald Eagles today...a few were even sitting on rock jetties at water’s edge!


----------



## EllieMay

Good night all! I actually can’t wait to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> @laney ?



Very possible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are some pictures I emailed her to use for my sketch she made of “Little Ricky”


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> After entertainment for the eyes from Mark, from me a little enterteinment for the ears:
> Lionel Ritchie, "Hello"


That was wonderful Sabine. Such a poignant song and beautifully sung as ever! My favourite so far. I am feeling all warm and snuggly now  [emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> This pic is very beautiful. I would call it art.


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> The concert was WONDERFUL!
> View attachment 252881
> 
> 
> As we arrived at the Barbican a car was delivering dozens of pizzas... it looked like one each for the Orchestra for dinner [emoji23]
> 
> Brian Cox, who’s a particle physicist rather than the astro physicist I said earlier, gave a really interesting piece on each of the planets before the orchestra played the appropriate movement (stop sniggering if you’re thinking of Uranus [emoji849]) While the music was being played, images of the planets were screened on the backdrop. It was brilliant. There were lots of children in the audience, probably lured by the professor rather than the music.
> 
> Ecologist Daughter has been out doing voluntary work with dormice again today. As you know they aren’t actually mice, but they are very cute. This nestbox contained three babies
> View attachment 252882


Those babies are so cute. And the Orchestra looks awesome and something i would love watching.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all. The SUN has been out all day long, beautiful blue skies, never hot, no humidity. No r a i n. Yes, was out kayaking since 1000 this morning with another big trip scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Here’s one pix of the scenic area we were paddling along the Gunpowder Falls River, just outside of Baltimore MD.
> 
> View attachment 252892
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the gaggle of paddlers we had along today..
> 
> View attachment 252893


Looks like it was fun.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> After entertainment for the eyes from Mark, from me a little enterteinment for the ears:
> Lionel Ritchie, "Hello"


At work so will need to watch when I get home later.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all
> 
> Rest, relax, chill out, garden, sing, sight see, farm, ride horses, swim, go to yoga, paint, or whatever makes you happy..!
> 
> I’m off today on about a 13-15nm paddle. Pix below.. we start off with 2.5 mile open water crossing then circumnavigate the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge. Then another 2.5 crossing back to our cars.... yeah,
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> View attachment 252967


Was it good.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all. Getting ready to start a 12hr shift at work today. Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well and has a great day!


Hope you are not too tired.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - he really is upset with us!
> I wish I knew what we'd done to offend him.
> If it is me I'd like to know so that I can apologise - I would never deliberately upset anyone.


I don't think it was you. I think there are other things going on. He will come back when he wants to.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> She sells sea shells on the sea shore - much easier to type than say!!!


Totally. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Heather, it's quite a chilly drizzly day here at the moment - hopefully it will brighten up later.
> Hope you and your family have a lovely Sunday!
> 
> (think the enclosure is Carol's torts - but you're right.........it is colourful and pretty)


Thank you ladies. My torts are totally enjoying it and the sun. Although today is overcast.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> Although I’m not on the forum MUCH, I’m not TOTALLY gone.[emoji6]
> Elsa and I are both excited about helping with the TORTOISE drawing!
> AND we’re participating in the card exchange. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Yayyy


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam is simply taking time off with wife and tortoise. All is well with them. Regarding the sketching of tortoises, here is a sketch I find to be wonderfully done …
> View attachment 253023
> the woman who drew this has the username of…all I’ve got is her email address and I hold those in close.
> I contacted her and she drew this of my tortoise “Little Ricky”. She used ink which is unforgiving if y’all make a mistake.
> View attachment 253024


She is very talented. love those pictures.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good night all! I actually can’t wait to go back to work tomorrow!


I can always wait. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here are some pictures I emailed her to use for my sketch she made of “Little Ricky”
> View attachment 253057
> View attachment 253058


Those sketches are even better now that i see the actual tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> After entertainment for the eyes from Mark, from me a little enterteinment for the ears:
> Lionel Ritchie, "Hello"


I snuck it in while nobody was around. I love love love this one. Lionel Ritchie's "Hello" has always been a favorite of mine. Thank you Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.
It is Monday again. I hope that everyone has an awesome and pink day.


----------



## JoesMum

Fanfare!





The official launch of TORTOISE 2018 - done as a JPEG so even app users can save a copy for reference.

Many thanks to Bea and Elsa for stepping forward to substitute for Adam and Tidgy.

I shall be liaising with Yvonne to get everyone added to new Private Message threads for each. Please bare with me if there are one or two delays!



And the Christmas Card Exchange launch too!


----------



## JoesMum

I hope you’re all having a happy Monday by the way. The sun is out, but it is cold here - just 10C

I had better go do my household chores I suppose


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I can always wait. [emoji6]



[emoji23].... I might need a break from my kids!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I’m so excited about TORTOISE and the card exchange! YES, I want to participate!! Hope every one has an amazing week ( including myself) lol...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Fanfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official launch of TORTOISE 2018 - done as a JPEG so even app users can save a copy for reference.
> 
> Many thanks to Bea and Elsa for stepping forward to substitute for Adam and Tidgy.
> 
> I shall be liaising with Yvonne to get everyone added to new Private Message threads for each. Please bare with me if there are one or two delays!
> 
> View attachment 253065
> 
> And the Christmas Card Exchange launch too!
> View attachment 253066



Thank you, Linda! Great job! I’m in for both those.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Fanfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official launch of TORTOISE 2018 - done as a JPEG so even app users can save a copy for reference.
> 
> Many thanks to Bea and Elsa for stepping forward to substitute for Adam and Tidgy.
> 
> I shall be liaising with Yvonne to get everyone added to new Private Message threads for each. Please bare with me if there are one or two delays!
> 
> View attachment 253065
> 
> And the Christmas Card Exchange launch too!
> View attachment 253066


Love the fanfare. I have already said so, but will make it official. Please put my name down for both the gift and card.
Thank you Linda for doing this. And thank you Bea and Elsa for helping as well. And Thank you Yvonne for helping as well.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’m so excited about TORTOISE and the card exchange! YES, I want to participate!! Hope every one has an amazing week ( including myself) lol...



Is that just TORTOISE or the card exchange too?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Listening to that gave me a lovely peaceful start to Sunday!
> Beautiful rendition as always
> Thank you Bee!


Thank you very much, Lyn. I am glad that the song pleases you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That was wonderful Sabine. Such a poignant song and beautifully sung as ever! My favourite so far. I am feeling all warm and snuggly now  [emoji177]


Thank you very much, Linda. I love that song very much. Much feelings and warmth. I am glad you can feel the same too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I snuck it in while nobody was around. I love love love this one. Lionel Ritchie's "Hello" has always been a favorite of mine. Thank you Sabine.


I Thank, Thank, Thank you Carol ! Not knowing that you love this song it seems I`ve choosen the right song to sing.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It is Monday again. I hope that everyone has an awesome and pink day.


Pink ? I don`t like pink so much but a wonderful yellow and red day with sunlight and warmth would be wonderful !


----------



## Bee62

Thank you Linda, Bea & Elsa to do the Christmas Card exchange and TORTOISE.
@JoesMum
@Moozillion


----------



## Bee62

Btw: When starts the calender contest for 2019 ???
@Yvonne G


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Fanfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official launch of TORTOISE 2018 - done as a JPEG so even app users can save a copy for reference.
> 
> Many thanks to Bea and Elsa for stepping forward to substitute for Adam and Tidgy.
> 
> I shall be liaising with Yvonne to get everyone added to new Private Message threads for each. Please bare with me if there are one or two delays!
> 
> View attachment 253065
> 
> And the Christmas Card Exchange launch too!
> View attachment 253066



WELL DONE, LINDA!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Btw: When starts the calender contest for 2019 ???
> @Yvonne G



YES!!!!! 
I’ve been wondering this myself!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Is that just TORTOISE or the card exchange too?



Both please!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I hope you’re all having a happy Monday by the way. The sun is out, but it is cold here - just 10C
> 
> I had better go do my household chores I suppose


I love your announcement, Linda.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Btw: When starts the calender contest for 2019 ???
> @Yvonne G


Josh asked us moderators about it a couple weeks ago. We all said yes, we want it. then nothing. I've just now sent him another email asking about it.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Both please!


You should be in the message threads now. Just add your postal address to them


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all
> 
> Rest, relax, chill out, garden, sing, sight see, farm, ride horses, swim, go to yoga, paint, or whatever makes you happy..!
> 
> I’m off today on about a 13-15nm paddle. Pix below.. we start off with 2.5 mile open water crossing then circumnavigate the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge. Then another 2.5 crossing back to our cars.... yeah,
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> View attachment 252967



Does your kayak just live on your car or truck? 
I’m assuming you don’t load it & unload it everyday. [emoji23]

I love your photos!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> You should be in the message threads now. Just add your postal address to them



Thanks Linda & Yvonne[emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

*TORTOISE and Card Exchange participants*

Please ensure you add your name and address to the messages. 

If you are doing both, you need to do this in both messages. 

Please don’t assume your address is there!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We had disappointing news from Adam overnight... he won’t be participating in TORTOISE or the Christmas Card exchange this year.
> 
> TORTOISE is a sort of not-very-secret Santa... an acronym for Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough.
> 
> I just need to look up past posts of Adam’s on the TORTOISE rules and then we’ll launch things tomorrow... October 1st.


Good luck with that, Linda. 
It's great fun, but just takes so much time. 
And I'm brassic, so no TORTOISE or Fossil Forum Secret Santa for me this year or wifey will kill me. 
And i'm just so tired all the time just now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all
> 
> Rest, relax, chill out, garden, sing, sight see, farm, ride horses, swim, go to yoga, paint, or whatever makes you happy..!
> 
> I’m off today on about a 13-15nm paddle. Pix below.. we start off with 2.5 mile open water crossing then circumnavigate the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge. Then another 2.5 crossing back to our cars.... yeah,
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> View attachment 252967


Hope you had fun, Mark! 
I think I was sleeping, mostly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> After entertainment for the eyes from Mark, from me a little enterteinment for the ears:
> Lionel Ritchie, "Hello"


Beautiful, Bee! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Morning all. Getting ready to start a 12hr shift at work today. Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well and has a great day!


12 hours! ? 
Gosh. 
Hi there, Todd.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - he really is upset with us!
> I wish I knew what we'd done to offend him.
> If it is me I'd like to know so that I can apologise - I would never deliberately upset anyone.


No one's upset or offended me. 
You're all lovely. 
I'll still pop in every now and again, just can't let it take over my life 
I have an addictive personality, it's all or nothing, if I play in here, it's 12 hours a day. 
Hope that you and Lola are well, Lyn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> That’s sad about Adam but I’m sure excited about the other


Don't be sad, be happy. 
The "other" is great fun. 
Hi, Heather.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> No, I don't think that's the case. Like Lena said, he's just ready to move on.


Indeed.
But not entirely.
I'll pop in to say "BOO ! ! !", sometimes.
Hi, Yvonne! 
Oh, and : 
BOO ! ! !


----------



## JoesMum

Adam! I am delighted to not see you pop in! Try not to be a stranger. 

Give our love to Wifey and Tidgy


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 12 hours! ?
> Gosh.
> Hi there, Todd.


Hey there Adam, glad your Poppin in. 12 hours is a long day but we come out of the freezer every 2hrs for a 20 minute break so it breaks up the shift nicely and I usually only work 4 days a week I've just been picking up a lot of extra days to try and keep my mind occupied since the passing of my father. I know what you mean about the addictive personality. Me and FB have a love hate relationship. I get on it a little then find myself using it all the time then I end up deactivating it a few months, then repeat the process lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> You don`t have to apologise Lyn. You`ve done nothing wrong. It is Adam who has his own problems I think. We haven`t offended him.


No problems. 
I have plenty of cheese at the moment. 
Just look at this lot I had for my birthday from Jane.


With biscuits, crackers, spicy gooseberry jelly, chocolates and , of course, Champagne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies!
> Although I’m not on the forum MUCH, I’m not TOTALLY gone.[emoji6]
> Elsa and I are both excited about helping with the TORTOISE drawing!
> AND we’re participating in the card exchange. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Hi, Mooz! 
Nice to see you'll be having fun again this Christmas.
Love to Elsa and Hubby. (And you, of course!) 
But no mention of Jacques? Now I'm worried.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam is simply taking time off with wife and tortoise. All is well with them. Regarding the sketching of tortoises, here is a sketch I find to be wonderfully done …
> View attachment 253023
> the woman who drew this has the username of…all I’ve got is her email address and I hold those in close.
> I contacted her and she drew this of my tortoise “Little Ricky”. She used ink which is unforgiving if y’all make a mistake.
> View attachment 253024


That's truly beautifully done! 
Hi, Ken!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here are some pictures I emailed her to use for my sketch she made of “Little Ricky”
> View attachment 253057
> View attachment 253058


I had this made for me as a birthday surprise which i think is pretty nice :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I don't think it was you. I think there are other things going on. He will come back when he wants to.


Quite right, quite right.
And here he is.
Hi, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Fanfare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official launch of TORTOISE 2018 - done as a JPEG so even app users can save a copy for reference.
> 
> Many thanks to Bea and Elsa for stepping forward to substitute for Adam and Tidgy.
> 
> I shall be liaising with Yvonne to get everyone added to new Private Message threads for each. Please bare with me if there are one or two delays!
> 
> View attachment 253065
> 
> And the Christmas Card Exchange launch too!
> View attachment 253066


Brilliant, Linda, simply brilliant! 
I couldn't have done it that well, or even close.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Does your kayak just live on your car or truck?
> I’m assuming you don’t load it & unload it everyday. [emoji23]
> 
> I love your photos!!



Haaaa. Sometimes i do leave it up overnight if i have back to back trips. But, it’s really pretty easy for me to load up on my F-150. All about leverage . But, i usually tske it down rinse, clean out dsy hatch, lunch, empty gatorade bottles, etc.

Here’s another collage from a few of yesterday’s pix. Glad u like them. I try to keep the volume down..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> View attachment 253073


Happy Monday, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Adam! I am delighted to not see you pop in! Try not to be a stranger.
> 
> Give our love to Wifey and Tidgy


Thank you, I shall! 
And thank you so much for the birthday card! 
Here it is with one from Jane @JSWallace


Love to you both.
Oh, and Jane, the cheese is posted just a bit above.
Looks like the Christmas thingies are up and running nicely, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey there Adam, glad your Poppin in. 12 hours is a long day but we come out of the freezer every 2hrs for a 20 minute break so it breaks up the shift nicely and I usually only work 4 days a week I've just been picking up a lot of extra days to try and keep my mind occupied since the passing of my father. I know what you mean about the addictive personality. Me and FB have a love hate relationship. I get on it a little then find myself using it all the time then I end up deactivating it a few months, then repeat the process lol


Ha de ha! 
Yes, I'm in one of my no Forums at all modes, at the moment. 
I only do the two, but neither at the moment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaa. Sometimes i do leave it up overnight if i have back to back trips. But, it’s really pretty easy for me to load up on my F-150. All about leverage . But, i usually tske it down rinse, clean out dsy hatch, lunch, empty gatorade bottles, etc.
> 
> Here’s another collage from a few of yesterday’s pix. Glad u like them. I try to keep the volume down..
> 
> View attachment 253083


Always looks so beautiful, peaceful, tranquil and idyllic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, I shall!
> And thank you so much for the birthday card!
> Here it is with one from Jane @JSWallace
> View attachment 253084
> 
> Love to you both.
> Oh, and Jane, the cheese is posted just a bit above.
> Looks like the Christmas thingies are up and running nicely, Linda!


Oh, I should have said; the card on the right is from Linda and had printed inside : 
*Happy Birthday!

Have a Gouda three days.

Brie back in the CDR
... and frequently ...
We Camembert it without you! 
*
Genius, thanks, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Speak soon, people! 
Have fun with the TORTOISE and card exchange. 
Love you all,
Adam.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I should have said; the card on the right is from Linda and had printed inside :
> *Happy Birthday!
> 
> Have a Gouda three days.
> 
> Brie back in the CDR
> ... and frequently ...
> We Camembert it without you!
> *
> Genius, thanks, Linda!



Glad it tickled your fancy


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Mooz!
> Nice to see you'll be having fun again this Christmas.
> Love to Elsa and Hubby. (And you, of course!)
> But no mention of Jacques? Now I'm worried.



Thanks so much for thinking of Jacques, Adam!

Jacques' aquarium is right here in our dining room. I see Jacques a lot more so she gets her picture taken a lot and she has a much more visible forum presence.
Elsa is very content to live quietly in her outdoor enclosure, so i don't see her as often and don't photograph her nearly as much as her vivacious younger sister. Plus Elsa has participated in the forum calendar contest twice and didn't make it either time.  She was more gracious about her losing out than I was. 
Since Elsa was very keen on helping out in her cousin Tidgey's absence, I wanted her to have her own chance to be the center of attention.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Pink ? I don`t like pink so much but a wonderful yellow and red day with sunlight and warmth would be wonderful !


As long as it is not Blue. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> But not entirely.
> I'll pop in to say "BOO ! ! !", sometimes.
> Hi, Yvonne!
> Oh, and :
> BOO ! ! !



We all know your all-or-nothing personality, and that doesn’t make it easy for you. Do try to limit it to a few BOOs every once in a while, though — that would make us very happy! [emoji173]️ 
You know you’re still probably getting a couple of postcards from us, whether you feel you, ahem, “belong” or not. [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much for thinking of Jacques, Adam!
> 
> Jacques' aquarium is right here in our dining room. I see Jacques a lot more so she gets her picture taken a lot and she has a much more visible forum presence.
> Elsa is very content to live quietly in her outdoor enclosure, so i don't see her as often and don't photograph her nearly as much as her vivacious younger sister. Plus Elsa has participated in the forum calendar contest twice and didn't make it either time.  She was more gracious about her losing out than I was.
> Since Elsa was very keen on helping out in her cousin Tidgey's absence, I wanted her to have her own chance to be the center of attention.


Jacques would get the slips of paper wet if she did the draw. She can be the official supervisor in place of Zak


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that, Linda.
> It's great fun, but just takes so much time.
> And I'm brassic, so no TORTOISE or Fossil Forum Secret Santa for me this year or wifey will kill me.
> And i'm just so tired all the time just now.


That does not sound good. Sending you lots of love and feel better vibes


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> You should be in the message threads now. Just add your postal address to them



I got the message thread for TORTOISE but not for the card exchange..


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be sad, be happy.
> The "other" is great fun.
> Hi, Heather.



Hey Adam! Good to read ya again. You know where your priorities should be and that’s all that matters.. and I’m always Happy!!! (Except when I’m sad, angry, stressed, moody, etc....but those are just 5second runs, the. I’m happy again ) [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite right, quite right.
> And here he is.
> Hi, Carol.


Hi Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We all know your all-or-nothing personality, and that doesn’t make it easy for you. Do try to limit it to a few BOOs every once in a while, though — that would make us very happy! [emoji173]️
> You know you’re still probably getting a couple of postcards from us, whether you feel you, ahem, “belong” or not. [emoji6]


*BOO ! ! ! ! *
Hi, Lena, hope all is well.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I got the message thread for TORTOISE but not for the card exchange..


I just checked it out. @Yvonne G missed you from that one. I have messaged her to get you included


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Jacques would get the slips of paper wet if she did the draw. She can be the official supervisor in place of Zak


Good point about the wetness. 
Zak will be very happy with his substitute, i'm sure. 
Anyway, he's in France for the foreseeable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That does not sound good. Sending you lots of love and feel better vibes


I'm okay. 
Life's good!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point about the wetness.
> Zak will be very happy with his substitute, i'm sure.
> Anyway, he's in France for the foreseeable.


Ooh is he? Whereabouts in France has he gone?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Hey Adam! Good to read ya again. You know where your priorities should be and that’s all that matters.. and I’m always Happy!!! (Except when I’m sad, angry, stressed, moody, etc....but those are just 5second runs, the. I’m happy again ) [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm okay.
> Life's good!


Good. I am glad to read that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ooh is he? Whereabouts in France has he gone?


University in Grenoble. 
Won't be back for many, many months. 
But I'm happy he's moving on with his life and being a success. 
This will be his M.Sc.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> University in Grenoble.
> Won't be back for many, many months.
> But I'm happy he's moving on with his life and being a success.
> This will be his M.Sc.


Lovely area. He is going to find it a bit cold in Winter


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one's upset or offended me.
> You're all lovely.
> I'll still pop in every now and again, just can't let it take over my life
> I have an addictive personality, it's all or nothing, if I play in here, it's 12 hours a day.
> Hope that you and Lola are well, Lyn.


I totally understand this. A couple years ago I had to quit cold turkey. Stayed away for about a month, then when I came back gave myself specific instructions - mod duties, help newbies, read CDT and Chat and maybe respond, turn off computer!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Are you going to participate in the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E., Yvonne?

@Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Are you going to participate in the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E., Yvonne?
> 
> @Yvonne G


No, not this time. I'm not a clever shopper.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> No, not this time. I'm not a clever shopper.



Neither of us are then!


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> *TORTOISE and Card Exchange participants*
> 
> Please ensure you add your name and address to the messages.
> 
> If you are doing both, you need to do this in both messages.
> 
> Please don’t assume your address is there!


I think it would be better if I passed on the TORTOISE and Card Exchange, at least for this year, just in case we move sooner than expected. I do look forward to seeing what everyone gets and hope to participate next year!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> No, not this time. I'm not a clever shopper.


Ok.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> The official launch of TORTOISE 2018 - done as a JPEG so even app users can save a copy for reference.
> 
> Many thanks to Bea and Elsa for stepping forward to substitute for Adam and Tidgy.
> 
> I shall be liaising with Yvonne to get everyone added to new Private Message threads for each. Please bare with me if there are one or two delays!
> 
> View attachment 253065
> 
> And the Christmas Card Exchange launch too!
> View attachment 253066


This will be my first year participating, but I'm interested in both of those, too!


----------



## JoesMum

So those who have signed up for TORTOISE so far are:
Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Carol (Carol M) and Anne (Pastel Tortie)


----------



## JoesMum

Those who have signed up to the Card Exchange so far are:
Yvonne G, Ed (ZEROPILOT), Ewa (Pearly), Lena (Kristoff), Linda (JoesMum), Sabine (Bee62), Bea (Moozillion), Kathy (Momof4), Carol M, Heather (EllieMay) and Anne (Pastel Tortie)


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Josh asked us moderators about it a couple weeks ago. We all said yes, we want it. then nothing. I've just now sent him another email asking about it.


Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## JoesMum

@Pastel Tortie Anne you are in both messages now. Please add your address details


----------



## Momof4

Thought this was cute!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's sprinkling. . .
it's misting. . .
the old tortoise is existing.
He went to bed. . .
and bumped his head. . .
and decided to stay in his warm shed!

I had a brand new sheet of $35 dollars worth of plywood sitting out because I usually don't put things away after my projects. So this a.m. before I fed or cleaned up after anyone, I had to go around the property and load up my wheelbarrow with the loppers, the cordless drill, the open package containing all the surge protectors Amazon had delivered, the plywood, the table saw. Sheesh! 

The "rain" isn't enough to do the ground any good, but it's plenty enough to wreck anything left out in it.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's sprinkling. . .
> it's misting. . .
> the old tortoise is existing.
> He went to bed. . .
> and bumped his head. . .
> and decided to stay in his warm shed!
> 
> I had a brand new sheet of $35 dollars worth of plywood sitting out because I usually don't put things away after my projects. So this a.m. before I fed or cleaned up after anyone, I had to go around the property and load up my wheelbarrow with the loppers, the cordless drill, the open package containing all the surge protectors Amazon had delivered, the plywood, the table saw. Sheesh!
> 
> The "rain" isn't enough to do the ground any good, but it's plenty enough to wreck anything left out in it.


Just to keep you on your toes


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Thought this was cute!!
> View attachment 253191



Lmao!!! I needed that... TOO CUTE!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's sprinkling. . .
> it's misting. . .
> the old tortoise is existing.
> He went to bed. . .
> and bumped his head. . .
> and decided to stay in his warm shed!
> 
> I had a brand new sheet of $35 dollars worth of plywood sitting out because I usually don't put things away after my projects. So this a.m. before I fed or cleaned up after anyone, I had to go around the property and load up my wheelbarrow with the loppers, the cordless drill, the open package containing all the surge protectors Amazon had delivered, the plywood, the table saw. Sheesh!
> 
> The "rain" isn't enough to do the ground any good, but it's plenty enough to wreck anything left out in it.



Awesome version of the rhyme!

I find that is generally the case around my house too!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> @Pastel Tortie Anne you are in both messages now. Please add your address details


I added my address to both. Thanks for including me!


----------



## Momof4

Just for fun!



Jamnie [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Just for fun!
> View attachment 253211
> 
> 
> Jamnie [emoji23]


Andnda - try saying that in a hurry!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that, Linda.
> It's great fun, but just takes so much time.
> And I'm brassic, so no TORTOISE or Fossil Forum Secret Santa for me this year or wifey will kill me.
> And i'm just so tired all the time just now.


Hello Adam.
It is so nice to have you back again here. Nice not to see you. I`ve been missing you so much. It was you that invited me to the Cold Dark Room and made the great nightflights with me as two bats. That`s what I am missing too. To speak to you. Sharing and telling news and sillyness with you.
I hope that you have the time to be around every now and then. 
Love to wifey and Tidgy.

Sabine


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Beautiful, Bee! ! !


Thank you Adam !


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Speak soon, people!
> Have fun with the TORTOISE and card exchange.
> Love you all,
> Adam.


Is this another: "Good bye" ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> As long as it is not Blue. [emoji23] [emoji23]


I love blue color. It is my very famous color.
But you are right: I don`t love blue days. They are always so sad.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I totally understand this. A couple years ago I had to quit cold turkey. Stayed away for about a month, then when I came back gave myself specific instructions - mod duties, help newbies, read CDT and Chat and maybe respond, turn off computer!!!!!


I am addicted to TFO too. Turn off the computer isn`t easy for me too. TFO is good for long days in winter with cold weather outside. With a cup of tea or coffee.But I have a big fortune with TFO: Learning a good English and having fun by learning. What could be wrong with this ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No, not this time. I'm not a clever shopper.


That`s untrue. You`ve bought lovely things for Adam and Lena. We all saw that. Sad that you don`t participate.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So those who have signed up for TORTOISE so far are:
> Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Carol (Carol M) and Anne (Pastel Tortie)
> View attachment 253150


You forgot my name.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Thought this was cute!!
> View attachment 253191


IT IS !!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Just for fun!
> View attachment 253211
> 
> 
> Jamnie [emoji23]



Joeice [emoji38]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Murphy has been making a habit of this lately. I think he's confused about what the hide is used for.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Just for fun!
> View attachment 253211
> 
> 
> Jamnie [emoji23]


Geonne - At least it's semi pronounceable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy has been making a habit of this lately. I think he's confused about what the hide is used for.
> View attachment 253226
> View attachment 253227
> View attachment 253228
> View attachment 253229



Probably enjoying the nice heat sink provided via those pavers. You could make it easy and put one flat on the ground near the hide.. see what Mr Murphy does!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hes got this rock on the opposite side of the pen which actualy gets more sunlight but he never uses it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hes got this rock on the opposite side of the pen which actualy gets more sunlight but he never uses it.
> View attachment 253231



But it’s not red! Or smooth...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> But it’s not red! Or smooth...


True lol


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Just for fun!
> View attachment 253211
> 
> 
> Jamnie [emoji23]



Joeher))


----------



## EllieMay

So I need to vent...... I usually don’t talk about the not so perfect things in my life because I choose to overlook and be happy... but I’m very angry right now. Maybe hurt as well. I’ve told y’all about my 14yr old I took in this year. We are struggling. He is continuously in trouble in school and does not listen well at all. To keep from writing a novel, I’ll leave that at that... I’m not sure I’m dealing with it well. I have raised my children to be honest and respectful and they have never given me more than a minutes trouble. I know Dillon has a lot to overcome and I’m not giving up on him but I really need some prayers for guidance, strength, patience.... u name it, anything is bound to help.... on a positive note, sometimes it seems like I’m seeing a difference... just prayers please and we don’t have to talk about it anymore


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> So I need to vent...... I usually don’t talk about the not so perfect things in my life because I choose to overlook and be happy... but I’m very angry right now. Maybe hurt as well. I’ve told y’all about my 14yr old I took in this year. We are struggling. He is continuously in trouble in school and does not listen well at all. To keep from writing a novel, I’ll leave that at that... I’m not sure I’m dealing with it well. I have raised my children to be honest and respectful and they have never given me more than a minutes trouble. I know Dillon has a lot to overcome and I’m not giving up on him but I really need some prayers for guidance, strength, patience.... u name it, anything is bound to help.... on a positive note, sometimes it seems like I’m seeing a difference... just prayers please and we don’t have to talk about it anymore



Is he seeing a therapist?
It could really help. 

Don’t laugh but I love Dr. Phil and he may have books on his website that he recommends for your situation.

Sending you strength!!
You hanging there because he will one day appreciate everything you have done for him one day.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy has been making a habit of this lately. I think he's confused about what the hide is used for.
> View attachment 253226
> View attachment 253227
> View attachment 253228
> View attachment 253229


It's for climbing. Joe loved climbing. Also the paver on top will get quite warm and torts love warm. It might be worth putting a similar slab on the ground for Murphy to sprawl on.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Probably enjoying the nice heat sink provided via those pavers. You could make it easy and put one flat on the ground near the hide.. see what Mr Murphy does!


Snap!


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hes got this rock on the opposite side of the pen which actualy gets more sunlight but he never uses it.
> View attachment 253231


Different rocks and slabs absorb heat at different rates depending on their colour and material. I would get another paver like the one on the hide and put it on the ground near the hide. The ignored o may even be getting too hot


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> So I need to vent...... I usually don’t talk about the not so perfect things in my life because I choose to overlook and be happy... but I’m very angry right now. Maybe hurt as well. I’ve told y’all about my 14yr old I took in this year. We are struggling. He is continuously in trouble in school and does not listen well at all. To keep from writing a novel, I’ll leave that at that... I’m not sure I’m dealing with it well. I have raised my children to be honest and respectful and they have never given me more than a minutes trouble. I know Dillon has a lot to overcome and I’m not giving up on him but I really need some prayers for guidance, strength, patience.... u name it, anything is bound to help.... on a positive note, sometimes it seems like I’m seeing a difference... just prayers please and we don’t have to talk about it anymore


Prayers for strength from me Heather. You are doing an amazing thing and, right now, he is testing you. Everyone else gave up on him so why wouldn't you? Hang on in there. We are with you for this bumpy ride 

Massive electronic hugs are allowed as well as prayers aren't they? You're getting one anyway


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Is he seeing a therapist?
> It could really help.
> 
> Don’t laugh but I love Dr. Phil and he may have books on his website that he recommends for your situation.
> 
> Sending you strength!!
> You hanging there because he will one day appreciate everything you have done for him one day.



Thanks Kathy! He is not seeing a therapist but it does have a counselor.. I may look into someone regular... and I would never laugh... I have always said knowledge is power ... I should try to educate myself a bit more (lightbulb is going on) ! I feeling better at just the thought .


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Prayers for strength from me Heather. You are doing an amazing thing and, right now, he is testing you. Everyone else gave up on him so why wouldn't you? Hang on in there. We are with you for this bumpy ride
> 
> Massive electronic hugs are allowed as well as prayers aren't they? You're getting one anyway



Well said. I’m NOT giving up. THANK YOU [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR.

It is Wednesday already 

I have gardening to do today. We have some very overgrown ivy that needs to be brought under control. The snag is that it is in flower and full of wasps and bees, so I am having to tackle it very carefully as I don't want to be stung! I am trying to do the bits without flowers and will do the rest when the insects have diminished


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> It is Wednesday already
> 
> I have gardening to do today. We have some very overgrown ivy that needs to be brought under control. The snag is that it is in flower and full of wasps and bees, so I am having to tackle it very carefully as I don't want to be stung! I am trying to do the bits without flowers and will do the rest when the insects have diminished



Happy Wednesday Linda! 
You be careful, we don’t want to read about miserable stings for you! It’s 1/2 after midnight here and daughters got a FFA event today so I have to be up and out extra early. I’ve got to try n get Just a bit more sleep


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Happy Wednesday Linda!
> You be careful, we don’t want to read about miserable stings for you! It’s 1/2 after midnight here and daughters got a FFA event today so I have to be up and out extra early. I’ve got to try n get Just a bit more sleep


Sleep well. It is odd chatting to people at the other end of their day!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thought this was cute!!
> View attachment 253191


Oh Shame!!! That is so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's sprinkling. . .
> it's misting. . .
> the old tortoise is existing.
> He went to bed. . .
> and bumped his head. . .
> and decided to stay in his warm shed!
> 
> I had a brand new sheet of $35 dollars worth of plywood sitting out because I usually don't put things away after my projects. So this a.m. before I fed or cleaned up after anyone, I had to go around the property and load up my wheelbarrow with the loppers, the cordless drill, the open package containing all the surge protectors Amazon had delivered, the plywood, the table saw. Sheesh!
> 
> The "rain" isn't enough to do the ground any good, but it's plenty enough to wreck anything left out in it.


Oh Dear.
That is always a bummer.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just for fun!
> View attachment 253211
> 
> 
> Jamnie [emoji23]


Stelyn


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Andnda - try saying that in a hurry!


LOL.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy has been making a habit of this lately. I think he's confused about what the hide is used for.
> View attachment 253226
> View attachment 253227
> View attachment 253228
> View attachment 253229


Murphy is so cute. And maybe he likes to look over the wall and he can get a better view from there. 

Todd are you going to participate in the tortoise or at least the card exchange?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Probably enjoying the nice heat sink provided via those pavers. You could make it easy and put one flat on the ground near the hide.. see what Mr Murphy does!


Mark are you participating? At least in the card exchange?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So I need to vent...... I usually don’t talk about the not so perfect things in my life because I choose to overlook and be happy... but I’m very angry right now. Maybe hurt as well. I’ve told y’all about my 14yr old I took in this year. We are struggling. He is continuously in trouble in school and does not listen well at all. To keep from writing a novel, I’ll leave that at that... I’m not sure I’m dealing with it well. I have raised my children to be honest and respectful and they have never given me more than a minutes trouble. I know Dillon has a lot to overcome and I’m not giving up on him but I really need some prayers for guidance, strength, patience.... u name it, anything is bound to help.... on a positive note, sometimes it seems like I’m seeing a difference... just prayers please and we don’t have to talk about it anymore



You have my prayers and best wishes. It is not easy and I hope that it all works out for you. Just a thought but maybe find an outlet for him. Something like martial arts or mixed martial arts etc. Which can give him an outlet to get rid of excess energy or aggression and help to give him discipline in a good way. Good Luck Heather. I really hope it comes right and that Dillion appreciates all that you are doing for him.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR.
> 
> It is Wednesday already
> 
> I have gardening to do today. We have some very overgrown ivy that needs to be brought under control. The snag is that it is in flower and full of wasps and bees, so I am having to tackle it very carefully as I don't want to be stung! I am trying to do the bits without flowers and will do the rest when the insects have diminished


Hmm. Good Luck with that. Sounds like a dangerous job for today.

Good Morning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Wednesday Linda!
> You be careful, we don’t want to read about miserable stings for you! It’s 1/2 after midnight here and daughters got a FFA event today so I have to be up and out extra early. I’ve got to try n get Just a bit more sleep


Sjoe, I would struggle with such little sleep. I hope the FFA event goes off well. Sleep tight Heather.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sleep well. It is odd chatting to people at the other end of their day!


I know. LOL when they are posting their sunny pictures I am looking out my window and seeing dark outside. Very weird sometimes. And now it is the opposite again. Dark on her side and light on mine.


----------



## CarolM

Well then!! That is me all caught up again.

It is early morning for me. Well okay it is 09:08am (so maybe not so early) but the sun is out and it has that fresh morning smell still, before the heat of the day takes it away.

Wednesday - hmmmm always mixed feelings about it at it is not the start of the week nor the end yet. But at least it is one day closer to Friday.

I hope that everybody has an awesome Wednesday and that the sun shines and the stars twinkle for you all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Mark are you participating? At least in the card exchange?



Thanks.... going to pass.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You have my prayers and best wishes. It is not easy and I hope that it all works out for you. Just a thought but maybe find an outlet for him. Something like martial arts or mixed martial arts etc. Which can give him an outlet to get rid of excess energy or aggression and help to give him discipline in a good way. Good Luck Heather. I really hope it comes right and that Dillion appreciates all that you are doing for him.



Thanks Carol! It’s something to think about.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone! It’s now early morning here. Got one kid on the bus, one dropped at event and one at daycare... at 6:45am I’m on Track and feeling a little more in charge now. Hope everyone is enjoying some sunshine.. mine is just rising [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy has been making a habit of this lately. I think he's confused about what the hide is used for.
> View attachment 253226
> View attachment 253227
> View attachment 253228
> View attachment 253229


It seems Murphy likes a room with a view ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> So I need to vent...... I usually don’t talk about the not so perfect things in my life because I choose to overlook and be happy... but I’m very angry right now. Maybe hurt as well. I’ve told y’all about my 14yr old I took in this year. We are struggling. He is continuously in trouble in school and does not listen well at all. To keep from writing a novel, I’ll leave that at that... I’m not sure I’m dealing with it well. I have raised my children to be honest and respectful and they have never given me more than a minutes trouble. I know Dillon has a lot to overcome and I’m not giving up on him but I really need some prayers for guidance, strength, patience.... u name it, anything is bound to help.... on a positive note, sometimes it seems like I’m seeing a difference... just prayers please and we don’t have to talk about it anymore


That`s what the CDR is for: To talk about it when someone has troubles. It is good that you talk about your problems with Dillon. It is not easy for you and your family and for him too. A 14 year old boy is no longer a child but not matured at all. Something between. That makes it double difficult. I don`t have a good advice for you, only that you have to be strong and that I wish you the strenght you need do deal with this situation.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! It’s now early morning here. Got one kid on the bus, one dropped at event and one at daycare... at 6:45am I’m on Track and feeling a little more in charge now. Hope everyone is enjoying some sunshine.. mine is just rising [emoji6]


Have a nice and sunny day. You deserved it Heather.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! It’s now early morning here. Got one kid on the bus, one dropped at event and one at daycare... at 6:45am I’m on Track and feeling a little more in charge now. Hope everyone is enjoying some sunshine.. mine is just rising [emoji6]



Goodness me! I feel exhausted for you! 

I think you have our sunshine. The sky is flat grey here. It’s not windy, not wet, not cold and not wet... not even damp... just grey.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings..

Almost record setting high temps here this week, considering it’s October....and in the 80’s! Overnight temp/early morning at Annapolis was 74!

Sunshine and warm daytime temps forecast for the next ten days.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> Almost record setting high temps here this week, considering it’s October....and in the 80’s! Overnight temp/early morning at Annapolis was 74!
> 
> Sunshine and warm daytime temps forecast for the next ten days.



I guess you’ll just have to drag yourself back out on the water as punishment!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Kathy! He is not seeing a therapist but it does have a counselor.. I may look into someone regular... and I would never laugh... I have always said knowledge is power ... I should try to educate myself a bit more (lightbulb is going on) ! I feeling better at just the thought .



The book I’m reading about boys right now says the best time to talk to teens is later at night when they come alive.

Maybe one night you can “hang out” in his room and just chat and tell him that you know his situation isn’t easy for him and ask him what you can do to help or ask him what he needs from you?

Audio books are great!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I guess you’ll just have to drag yourself back out on the water as punishment!



Exactly...two trips planned for this coming weekend, so i need to get some garden8ng work finished first..


----------



## Momof4

We may finally get a sprinkle of rain this evening!! It’s been like a year since we’ve got anything measurable.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> We may finally get a sprinkle of rain this evening!! It’s been like a year since we’ve got anything measurable.



That’s a long time without rain 

How are the reservoir levels with you? Are you on drought measures with water?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We may finally get a sprinkle of rain this evening!! It’s been like a year since we’ve got anything measurable.



Wow....that’s a long time with no real rain :-(. I think we are approaching 50 inches this year....it’s crazy how much we have had.
Hope the Winter storms blow someth8ng your way..


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We may finally get a sprinkle of rain this evening!! It’s been like a year since we’ve got anything measurable.


What. Well I hope you get more rain than a sprinkle then.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> That’s a long time without rain
> 
> How are the reservoir levels with you? Are you on drought measures with water?



Sort of. We need to watch what we use. Last year we could only water yards on certain days and for a short time.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....that’s a long time with no real rain :-(. I think we are approaching 50 inches this year....it’s crazy how much we have had.
> Hope the Winter storms blow someth8ng your way..



We’ll take it!!


----------



## EllieMay

Thank you! That’s idea works for me. I’m going to give it a shot.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We may finally get a sprinkle of rain this evening!! It’s been like a year since we’ve got anything measurable.



I had to double check your location!! That seems impossible from where I’m setting [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

I got to come home early today! So all my critters got their preventative Maintence meds, Yorkee got a bath, Sullies get extra sunshine and Mom gets a Bloody Mary


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We may finally get a sprinkle of rain this evening!! It’s been like a year since we’ve got anything measurable.


I was just getting started feeding and cleaning this a.m. when the sky opened up! Lucky for me I was tending to the tortoises on the car port, so I just hung out in there until it stopped. Poor Misty was way out in the back forty though. She came TEARING around the corner, then just pressed up against my leg until the rain stopped. It was quite a downpour, with a bit of thunder and lightning.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Sort of. We need to watch what we use. Last year we could only water yards on certain days and for a short time.


Sounds better managed that what Carol has had to cope with in Cape Town. Fingers crossed for a very wet winter for you


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I got to come home early today! So all my critters got their preventative Maintence meds, Yorkee got a bath, Sullies get extra sunshine and Mom gets a Bloody Mary


I like the sound of the last bit... Although I would probably choose a G&T or a glass of red wine


----------



## JoesMum

Yesterday I had a long chat with a TFO newbie by phone. She lives less than 10 miles with me and has inherited a couple of elderly Greeks that haven't settled in their new home. Fortunately my vet is half way between me and her so it was an easy recommendation. She is seriously considering adopting out one of them. I was wavering, but JoesDad is saying no.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I was just getting started feeding and cleaning this a.m. when the sky opened up! Lucky for me I was tending to the tortoises on the car port, so I just hung out in there until it stopped. Poor Misty was way out in the back forty though. She came TEARING around the corner, then just pressed up against my leg until the rain stopped. It was quite a downpour, with a bit of thunder and lightning.


Poor Misty. Storms like that are very WET! And the noise and flashes probably as scary as fireworks for a dog!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I was just getting started feeding and cleaning this a.m. when the sky opened up! Lucky for me I was tending to the tortoises on the car port, so I just hung out in there until it stopped. Poor Misty was way out in the back forty though. She came TEARING around the corner, then just pressed up against my leg until the rain stopped. It was quite a downpour, with a bit of thunder and lightning.



Glad you weren’t stuck out in it. & poor Misty.... all of my dogs are terrified of storms too [emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I like the sound of the last bit... Although I would probably choose a G&T or a glass of red wine



I am close friends with most moscato wines and it would not be unusual to find me out by the tort garden with a nice glass of bubbly for about an hour before dark most days... not sure what made me do different today but I like a nice Bloody Mary with soup in the winter.. could be I’m rushing things a little I used to always pair these with cheese but I had to cut a few things in the interest of my health.. I’m still bitter over it too


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I am close friends with most moscato wines and it would not be unusual to find me out by the tort garden with a nice glass of bubbly for about an hour before dark most days... not sure what made me do different today but I like a nice Bloody Mary with soup in the winter.. could be I’m rushing things a little I used to always pair these with cheese but I had to cut a few things in the interest of my health.. I’m still bitter over it too


G&T doesn't go well with cheese


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday I had a long chat with a TFO newbie by phone. She lives less than 10 miles with me and has inherited a couple of elderly Greeks that haven't settled in their new home. Fortunately my vet is half way between me and her so it was an easy recommendation. She is seriously considering adopting out one of them. I was wavering, but JoesDad is saying no.



I saw the conversation with your advice in her thread and I was really impressed with your knowledge. I’m sure you’ve helped her tremendously! my husband always says no too..but most the time he doesn’t mean it [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I saw the conversation with your advice in her thread and I was really impressed with your knowledge. I’m sure you’ve helped her tremendously! my husband always says no too..but most the time he doesn’t mean it [emoji4]


Given how long we had Joe, I know a thing or two about keeping Greeks in the UK. It was only last weekend that I commented to JoesDad how difficult our weather was for tortoises; hibernation temperatures at night and fully active temperatures by day. I would be pretty stressed myself now.

I'm still missing Joe badly  I have just about cured myself of blaming me when I couldn't have done anything to prevent his tumour, but it still hurts


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday I had a long chat with a TFO newbie by phone. She lives less than 10 miles with me and has inherited a couple of elderly Greeks that haven't settled in their new home. Fortunately my vet is half way between me and her so it was an easy recommendation. She is seriously considering adopting out one of them. I was wavering, but JoesDad is saying no.


Why does he said no ? Because you both are travelling a lot ? Who looked after Joe when you both where on a jorney ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Poor Misty. Storms like that are very WET! And the noise and flashes probably as scary as fireworks for a dog!


My dogs have no fear during thunderstorms. They might dislike the rain but thunder and firework is not scary for them.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I saw the conversation with your advice in her thread and I was really impressed with your knowledge. I’m sure you’ve helped her tremendously! my husband always says no too..but most the time he doesn’t mean it [emoji4]


Husbands are born to say "no" but when the new family critter arrives it will be okay. That`s my experience. So I don`t ask and do my thing... in the end it is okay.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Given how long we had Joe, I know a thing or two about keeping Greeks in the UK. It was only last weekend that I commented to JoesDad how difficult our weather was for tortoises; hibernation temperatures at night and fully active temperatures by day. I would be pretty stressed myself now.
> 
> I'm still missing Joe badly  I have just about cured myself of blaming me when I couldn't have done anything to prevent his tumour, but it still hurts


Don`t punish yourself Linda. NOBODY can prevent a tumor. NOBODY knows why and when cancer grows. In humans or animals.


----------



## Bee62

Hi and by from me. 
I have to get up early tomorrow, so I should go earlier to bed today.
Have all a great Thursday tomorrow.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Murphy is so cute. And maybe he likes to look over the wall and he can get a better view from there.
> 
> Todd are you going to participate in the tortoise or at least the card exchange?


Ya I never thought of that he can see the rest of the world outside the wall! 

I think I'll probably just do the card exchange.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Given how long we had Joe, I know a thing or two about keeping Greeks in the UK. It was only last weekend that I commented to JoesDad how difficult our weather was for tortoises; hibernation temperatures at night and fully active temperatures by day. I would be pretty stressed myself now.
> 
> I'm still missing Joe badly  I have just about cured myself of blaming me when I couldn't have done anything to prevent his tumour, but it still hurts



I’m sorry and I know it hurts... I had a dashund for 16 years.. he ultimately died of leukemia but I had a blood transfusion done at the end and he didn’t survive...I have always wondered what if...I used to give him my cold coffe when I was done and some days I still set my coffee cup down. He’s been gone 6 years now..


----------



## Momof4

Still no rain for us[emoji53]
I even made chicken and dumplings to go with the weather.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Why does he said no ? Because you both are travelling a lot ? Who looked after Joe when you both where on a jorney ?



Joe was cared for by our well trained neighbour when we were away. Unfortunately, the neighbour and his wife both died last year. 

JoesDad is still quite keen on working overseas for a long period and taking me with him. We don’t want to commit ourselves just yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya I never thought of that he can see the rest of the world outside the wall!
> 
> I think I'll probably just do the card exchange.



We’ll get you added in


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Still no rain for us[emoji53]
> I even made chicken and dumplings to go with the weather.



I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR - yoga day today. 

Card Exchangers so far are: 
Yvonne G, Ed (ZEROPILOT), Ewa (Pearly), Lena (Kristoff), Linda (JoesMum), Sabine (Bee62), Bea (Moozillion), Kathy (Momof4), Carol M , Heather (EllieMay), Anne (Pastel Tortie), Toddrickfl1


TORTOISErs:
Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Sabine (Bee62), Carol M, Anne (Pastel Tortie), Kathy (Momof4)


----------



## JoesMum

And Daughter phoned up in a flap because she clipped a kerb coming off a roundabout and managed to get two flat tyres and a damaged alloy wheel  

She’s never had to deal with something like this before 

She now has a recovery truck on the way and an insurance claim in. That’s the insurance premium hiked next year then  At least she is OK


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter phoned up in a flap because she clipped a kerb coming off a roundabout and managed to get two flat tyres and a damaged alloy wheel
> 
> She’s never had to deal with something like this before
> 
> She now has a recovery truck on the way and an insurance claim in. That’s the insurance premium hiked next year then  At least she is OK



Poor girl!! I bet she was shaking up a bit. Glad she’s safe.


----------



## Momof4

We ended up with 20 minutes or so of a heavy rain in the middle of the night! Yay!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> We ended up with 20 minutes or so of a heavy rain in the middle of the night! Yay!!!


Yippee! Now it needs to keep that up every night for a while!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter phoned up in a flap because she clipped a kerb coming off a roundabout and managed to get two flat tyres and a damaged alloy wheel
> 
> She’s never had to deal with something like this before
> 
> She now has a recovery truck on the way and an insurance claim in. That’s the insurance premium hiked next year then  At least she is OK



Bless her heart... a learning experience. Glad it wasn’t worse!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Bless her heart... a learning experience. Glad it wasn’t worse!


Definitely a learning experience. Her insurance excess is £250 so at least that's all it will cost for the car to be picked up and repaired... and she gets a courtesy car too which is handy. Hopefully, it is just tyres and a new wheel and the car won't be off the road too long.

Although there will be the small matter of the increase in her insurance premium next year. I shall have to break that to her later.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Joe was cared for by our well trained neighbour when we were away. Unfortunately, the neighbour and his wife both died last year.
> 
> JoesDad is still quite keen on working overseas for a long period and taking me with him. We don’t want to commit ourselves just yet.


Okay, now I understand why your hubby doesen`t want a pet tortoise yet.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter phoned up in a flap because she clipped a kerb coming off a roundabout and managed to get two flat tyres and a damaged alloy wheel
> 
> She’s never had to deal with something like this before
> 
> She now has a recovery truck on the way and an insurance claim in. That’s the insurance premium hiked next year then  At least she is OK


Good your daughter is ok. All other things can be repaired.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> We ended up with 20 minutes or so of a heavy rain in the middle of the night! Yay!!!


That might be the beginning of more rain, me hopes.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I got to come home early today! So all my critters got their preventative Maintence meds, Yorkee got a bath, Sullies get extra sunshine and Mom gets a Bloody Mary


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was just getting started feeding and cleaning this a.m. when the sky opened up! Lucky for me I was tending to the tortoises on the car port, so I just hung out in there until it stopped. Poor Misty was way out in the back forty though. She came TEARING around the corner, then just pressed up against my leg until the rain stopped. It was quite a downpour, with a bit of thunder and lightning.


Oh I love moments like that. The downpour of rain and lightening in the back ground. We actually don't get lightening very much here in Cape Town. But when I stayed in Guateng then the lightening always happens when it rains and storms. I loved sitting inside and watching it storm outside.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sounds better managed that what Carol has had to cope with in Cape Town. Fingers crossed for a very wet winter for you


Crossing fingers for you guys as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yesterday I had a long chat with a TFO newbie by phone. She lives less than 10 miles with me and has inherited a couple of elderly Greeks that haven't settled in their new home. Fortunately my vet is half way between me and her so it was an easy recommendation. She is seriously considering adopting out one of them. I was wavering, but JoesDad is saying no.


Oh dear. Why is he saying no?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> G&T doesn't go well with cheese


Hmmm. But crackers and fig konfyt do.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Given how long we had Joe, I know a thing or two about keeping Greeks in the UK. It was only last weekend that I commented to JoesDad how difficult our weather was for tortoises; hibernation temperatures at night and fully active temperatures by day. I would be pretty stressed myself now.
> 
> I'm still missing Joe badly  I have just about cured myself of blaming me when I couldn't have done anything to prevent his tumour, but it still hurts


Yes I imagine it would. Maybe if you and Joesdad went and saw the torts maybe he might change his mind.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ya I never thought of that he can see the rest of the world outside the wall!
> 
> I think I'll probably just do the card exchange.


Great.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Still no rain for us[emoji53]
> I even made chicken and dumplings to go with the weather.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter phoned up in a flap because she clipped a kerb coming off a roundabout and managed to get two flat tyres and a damaged alloy wheel
> 
> She’s never had to deal with something like this before
> 
> She now has a recovery truck on the way and an insurance claim in. That’s the insurance premium hiked next year then  At least she is OK


So glad she is okay.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We ended up with 20 minutes or so of a heavy rain in the middle of the night! Yay!!!


Yayyyy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Definitely a learning experience. Her insurance excess is £250 so at least that's all it will cost for the car to be picked up and repaired... and she gets a courtesy car too which is handy. Hopefully, it is just tyres and a new wheel and the car won't be off the road too long.
> 
> Although there will be the small matter of the increase in her insurance premium next year. I shall have to break that to her later.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Good Evening Everyone. 
Yayyy, tomorrow is Friday. 
By the sounds of it everyone is having or had a good week so far. 
But it is bedtime for me. So good night and have an awesome rest of Thursday.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter phoned up in a flap because she clipped a kerb coming off a roundabout and managed to get two flat tyres and a damaged alloy wheel
> 
> She’s never had to deal with something like this before
> 
> She now has a recovery truck on the way and an insurance claim in. That’s the insurance premium hiked next year then  At least she is OK


It took me about 6 months to finally realize exactly where the wheels on my truck are. Until then I was always hopping the curb with the back tire on a right turn.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne G said:


> I was always hopping the curb with the back tire on a right turn.



There are times I’ll loan my car to my gf’s daughter and her husband. Whenever I hand the keys to them I clearly state, “No curb hopping!” They laugh as if that never happens.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There are times I’ll loan my car to my gf’s daughter and her husband. Whenever I hand the keys to them I clearly state, “No curb hopping!” They laugh as if that never happens.


I often drove a car with a horse trailer following with my two horses. I`ve never done curb hopping, I am honest. Otherwise my poor horses had to hopp in the trailer too !
You learn quick how long your car and trailer is when you transport living animals. I drove my horses as when they were raw eggs.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all

We just had a massive thunder, lightning and RAIN storm blow in. It was stinking hot all dat..into the 90’s, i thought we might get a shower, but WOW. Probably an inch or two in a very short timeframe. I’m sure my rainbsrrel is back to full and overflowing.


----------



## Moozillion

(tip toes in...lurks a while...tip toes quietly out...  )


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> (tip toes in...lurks a while...tip toes quietly out...  )



Lol!


----------



## EllieMay

Homecoming is tomorrow, formal dance Saturday... I finished the mum tonight.. I was rather pleased with my efforts & Minime was ecstatic.. think it’s ok? I’m not known to be crafty at all, but I wanted to do this for her.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It took me about 6 months to finally realize exactly where the wheels on my truck are. Until then I was always hopping the curb with the back tire on a right turn.


Hmm, I do that sometimes. You misjudge the distance and bam before you know it you have hit the curb. Thank goodness I haven't caused any damage as yet.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There are times I’ll loan my car to my gf’s daughter and her husband. Whenever I hand the keys to them I clearly state, “No curb hopping!” They laugh as if that never happens.


What!!! Perish the thought.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I often drove a car with a horse trailer following with my two horses. I`ve never done curb hopping, I am honest. Otherwise my poor horses had to hopp in the trailer too !
> You learn quick how long your car and trailer is when you transport living animals. I drove my horses as when they were raw eggs.


That definitly is one way to do it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all
> 
> We just had a massive thunder, lightning and RAIN storm blow in. It was stinking hot all dat..into the 90’s, i thought we might get a shower, but WOW. Probably an inch or two in a very short timeframe. I’m sure my rainbsrrel is back to full and overflowing.


Looks like you are going to need some more rain barrels.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> (tip toes in...lurks a while...tip toes quietly out...  )


Too Late, I see the tip toeing.....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Homecoming is tomorrow, formal dance Saturday... I finished the mum tonight.. I was rather pleased with my efforts & Minime was ecstatic.. think it’s ok? I’m not known to be crafty at all, but I wanted to do this for her.


Wow. That looks really awesome. But please explain it to me. What is it for and why?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.
It is Friday today.

What are your plans for the weekend?
What are MY plans for this weekend? I am not sure, but I think it will need to be something out doors and exercise orientated. As it is spring time after all.

The babies are outside in their outside enclosure. I have started putting them outside in the morning and bringing them in when I get home from work. As I figure that they need to be able to enjoy the fresh air, the warmth of the sun and Of course the nice fresh weeds which don't dry up. They have plenty of places in which they can burrow under to keep moist etc. And they come in at night back into their closed chamber at night.

Whitey I think is much much happier in the outside enclosure as Blue does not harrass her anymore. So that decision was a good one to make and I am very happy that she can get peace and quiet.

Oops I just realised that I still need to do my month end report before lunch time.

So with that in mind I better get cracking and will not see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. 

First the important news. John texted me last night! No news and he has a new number, but he did get in touch! I hope I get a reply to my response; I will let you know. 

As for Carol’s enquiry about the weekend... we will be in London on Saturday and the forecast is on the sodden side of wet. 

Sunday will be a quiet day, I think.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> First the important news. John texted me last night! No news and he has a new number, but he did get in touch! I hope I get a reply to my response; I will let you know.



I meant to quote his text as it clearly says he has no internet - he probably only has a basic phone. 



> Mum? Its John. I have no interweb, I reverted back to the dark ages, changed numbers alot but found your number. Wibble x


I was confused at someone called John calling me Mum initially and then I saw the Wibble!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hmm, I do that sometimes. You misjudge the distance and bam before you know it you have hit the curb. Thank goodness I haven't caused any damage as yet.



I have a quick story on curb hitting in the UK. 

A few years ago we had a conference at a facility near the very quaint and picturesque UK village of Banbury. We stayed in a small hotel in Banbury and would travel to & fro daily to the conference venue.....but we had all just arrived by plane from the US, and many (including our boss) had never driven on the “wrong” side of the road. So, every day for a week we would pile in rental cars.....drive to the conference via back country windy roads and pass through another small village that had a very small roundabout composed of cobblestones. You guessed it - EVERY day our boss would hit those cobblestones. :-(. Wheel, tire, everything scraped, hit, scratched x 7. Yikes! Have to love rentals.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Looks like you are going to need some more rain barrels.



The problem is that Summer is about over and no more plants really need watering. Veggie garden all done, figs in pots should be fine with Fall rains, hibiscus soon coming inside too. Sadly, Summer about over....


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Wow. That looks really awesome. But please explain it to me. What is it for and why?



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weekend plans...

Saturday - 34 Chesapeake Paddlers are going to "Baltimore Fleet Week and USAF Thunderbird Airshow Paddle"
Sunday - 15 Waters Edge Kayakers will Explore the Scenic Bush River in Edgewater Md 

So, two full days of kayaking... Weather looks good too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And....as far as today and the last few days, we’ve been working on Sully’s indoor housing arrangements now that Winter and cold freezing temperatures are on the horizon. In addition to rearranging a few things, we’ve been working on a new heated night box. More info and details later...but here’s one teaser pix


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I have a quick story on curb hitting in the UK.
> 
> A few years ago we had a conference at a facility near the very quaint and picturesque UK village of Banbury. We stayed in a small hotel in Banbury and would travel to & fro daily to the conference venue.....but we had all just arrived by plane from the US, and many (including our boss) had never driven on the “wrong” side of the road. So, every day for a week we would pile in rental cars.....drive to the conference via back country windy roads and pass through another small village that had a very small roundabout composed of cobblestones. You guessed it - EVERY day our boss would hit those cobblestones. :-(. Wheel, tire, everything scraped, hit, scratched x 7. Yikes! Have to love rentals.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It is Friday today.
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?
> What are MY plans for this weekend? I am not sure, but I think it will need to be something out doors and exercise orientated. As it is spring time after all.
> 
> The babies are outside in their outside enclosure. I have started putting them outside in the morning and bringing them in when I get home from work. As I figure that they need to be able to enjoy the fresh air, the warmth of the sun and Of course the nice fresh weeds which don't dry up. They have plenty of places in which they can burrow under to keep moist etc. And they come in at night back into their closed chamber at night.
> 
> Whitey I think is much much happier in the outside enclosure as Blue does not harrass her anymore. So that decision was a good one to make and I am very happy that she can get peace and quiet.
> 
> Oops I just realised that I still need to do my month end report before lunch time.
> 
> So with that in mind I better get cracking and will not see you all later.


The babies enjoying their outside time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I meant to quote his text as it clearly says he has no internet - he probably only has a basic phone.
> 
> 
> I was confused at someone called John calling me Mum initially and then I saw the Wibble!


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The problem is that Summer is about over and no more plants really need watering. Veggie garden all done, figs in pots should be fine with Fall rains, hibiscus soon coming inside too. Sadly, Summer about over....


[emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Weekend plans...
> 
> Saturday - 34 Chesapeake Paddlers are going to "Baltimore Fleet Week and USAF Thunderbird Airshow Paddle"
> Sunday - 15 Waters Edge Kayakers will Explore the Scenic Bush River in Edgewater Md
> 
> So, two full days of kayaking... Weather looks good too.


I know you are going to enjoy that tremendously.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And....as far as today and the last few days, we’ve been working on Sully’s indoor housing arrangements now that Winter and cold freezing temperatures are on the horizon. In addition to rearranging a few things, we’ve been working on a new heated night box. More info and details later...but here’s one teaser pix
> 
> View attachment 253354


Oh I so wish i had tools and the skill to be able to do that as well.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The babies enjoying their outside time.
> View attachment 253356
> View attachment 253358
> View attachment 253359
> View attachment 253360


*outraged tone * How come your sedums aren't eaten to the ground?! Joe would have dealt with that lot in an hour. (Yes, OK I am still sore at him about my sedums!  )


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday it was hot and humid and sunny. Had our sunroom door wide open so our indoor plants could enjoy some fresh air and look what decided to walk in and have a rest. Took this pix as I let it out to free space.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday it was hot and humid and sunny. Had our sunroom door wide open so our indoor plants could enjoy some fresh air and look what decided to walk in and have a rest. Took this pix as I let it out to free space.
> 
> View attachment 253377


That's very cool. We only see those as pets!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Homecoming is tomorrow, formal dance Saturday... I finished the mum tonight.. I was rather pleased with my efforts & Minime was ecstatic.. think it’s ok? I’m not known to be crafty at all, but I wanted to do this for her.
> 
> View attachment 253344



Very nice!!! 

We have ours on the 13th. My son is a freshman so this is all new for us. 
I’ve never met the girl he asked.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> We have ours on the 13th. My son is a freshman so this is all new for us.
> I’ve never met the girl he asked.



This sure isn’t a British tradition


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> That's very cool. We only see those as pets!



Walking stick as pets?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Walking stick as pets?



Smell free when the cage is kept clean and nice and quite as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Walking stick as pets?



And they eat wild blackberries which is a huge plus here.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> *outraged tone * How come your sedums aren't eaten to the ground?! Joe would have dealt with that lot in an hour. (Yes, OK I am still sore at him about my sedums!  )


Lol. Mine seem to be a bit more picky.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday it was hot and humid and sunny. Had our sunroom door wide open so our indoor plants could enjoy some fresh air and look what decided to walk in and have a rest. Took this pix as I let it out to free space.
> 
> View attachment 253377


A stick insect and a snail. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Walking stick as pets?


Whahaha. I thought the same thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I thought the same thing.



LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

Walking Sticks don’t require nearly as much space as a Sully...don’t eat much either....and come when called... !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow. That looks really awesome. But please explain it to me. What is it for and why?



I actually had to google this because we have done it since I was a kid but no one has ever said why... lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maro2Bear said:


> Walking Sticks don’t require nearly as much space as a Sully...don’t eat much either....and come when called... !



And most Reptile Shows have them for sale or education.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I was wondering the same thing!



Well because y’all have asked, I have just learned it’s a “Texas thing”... lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I actually had to google this because we have done it since I was a kid but no one has ever said why... lol
> View attachment 253415



Interesting....not done around here....wonder how it started. Everything is BIGGER in Texas!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> The babies enjoying their outside time.
> View attachment 253356
> View attachment 253358
> View attachment 253359
> View attachment 253360



I love your babies! They just mesmerize me!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And....as far as today and the last few days, we’ve been working on Sully’s indoor housing arrangements now that Winter and cold freezing temperatures are on the horizon. In addition to rearranging a few things, we’ve been working on a new heated night box. More info and details later...but here’s one teaser pix
> 
> View attachment 253354



Keep em coming please!!! I’m a sponge on this subject


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> We have ours on the 13th. My son is a freshman so this is all new for us.
> I’ve never met the girl he asked.



I think Guys want to minimize it. Jess’s was a disaster last year cause a boy asked her at the last minute... literally the night before I was scraping together a garter for him. Do the boys have to do the whole presentation thing there when they are asking a girl? I’ll watch for your pics next weekend


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Walking stick as pets?



I think we only see them in the woods...


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And they eat wild blackberries which is a huge plus here.



I’m not sure if your joking or serious.. I’m gonna have to get my google on.... again[emoji848]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Glad you weren’t stuck out in it. & poor Misty.... all of my dogs are terrified of storms too [emoji20]


I once knew a dog - part border collie, I think - who would go hide under the kitchen table and sometimes whimper whenever he heard any of the meteorologists on TV talk about storms on the way. And sometimes the TV would be on The Weather Channel. It was rather difficult trying to explain that the storms weren't anywhere near us.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I once knew a dog - part border collie, I think - who would go hide under the kitchen table and sometimes whimper whenever he heard any of the meteorologists on TV talk about storms on the way. And sometimes the TV would be on The Weather Channel. It was rather difficult trying to explain that the storms weren't anywhere near us.



Lol!!! That’s pretty amazing.. but Collies & Aussies are amazingly smart so I wouldn’t doubt it for one minute!! Something about “cow” dogs!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting....not done around here....wonder how it started. Everything is BIGGER in Texas!



I’ll have to google AGAIN to answer that... but I’ve lived in this state a long time so I know better than to believe in that statement


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

EllieMay said:


> I’m not sure if your joking or serious.. I’m gonna have to get my google on.... again[emoji848]



Google all the way! Doing so alone pulled up for sell.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Walking stick as pets?


Stick insects are kept at pets. They're fond of brambles which makes them easy to feed. We don't have stick insects in the wild over here


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's due to be wet, cold and windy today. Yesterday was beautiful sunshine and over 20C; really nice. Our weather in autumn can be a bit variable 

JoesDad and I are heading up to London to nose round an art gallery and have a meal out.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Just for fun!
> View attachment 253211
> 
> 
> Jamnie [emoji23]



Balena [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Stick insects are kept at pets. They're fond of brambles which makes them easy to feed. We don't have stick insects in the wild over here



Welllllll... y’all are just missing all the good stuff[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy has been making a habit of this lately. I think he's confused about what the hide is used for.
> View attachment 253226
> View attachment 253227
> View attachment 253228
> View attachment 253229



I remember Kristoff was frantically climbing everything he could — and couldn’t! — in October-November.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> So I need to vent...... I usually don’t talk about the not so perfect things in my life because I choose to overlook and be happy... but I’m very angry right now. Maybe hurt as well. I’ve told y’all about my 14yr old I took in this year. We are struggling. He is continuously in trouble in school and does not listen well at all. To keep from writing a novel, I’ll leave that at that... I’m not sure I’m dealing with it well. I have raised my children to be honest and respectful and they have never given me more than a minutes trouble. I know Dillon has a lot to overcome and I’m not giving up on him but I really need some prayers for guidance, strength, patience.... u name it, anything is bound to help.... on a positive note, sometimes it seems like I’m seeing a difference... just prayers please and we don’t have to talk about it anymore



Sending you a hug! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Given how long we had Joe, I know a thing or two about keeping Greeks in the UK. It was only last weekend that I commented to JoesDad how difficult our weather was for tortoises; hibernation temperatures at night and fully active temperatures by day. I would be pretty stressed myself now.
> 
> I'm still missing Joe badly  I have just about cured myself of blaming me when I couldn't have done anything to prevent his tumour, but it still hurts



Even I miss Joe. He was quite a personality. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Still no rain for us[emoji53]
> I even made chicken and dumplings to go with the weather.



You just forgot the rain dance. 
Sorry. No real rain for a year is such a long time!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter phoned up in a flap because she clipped a kerb coming off a roundabout and managed to get two flat tyres and a damaged alloy wheel
> 
> She’s never had to deal with something like this before
> 
> She now has a recovery truck on the way and an insurance claim in. That’s the insurance premium hiked next year then  At least she is OK



Glad she’s safe.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We ended up with 20 minutes or so of a heavy rain in the middle of the night! Yay!!!



Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Homecoming is tomorrow, formal dance Saturday... I finished the mum tonight.. I was rather pleased with my efforts & Minime was ecstatic.. think it’s ok? I’m not known to be crafty at all, but I wanted to do this for her.
> 
> View attachment 253344



It’s pretty. What’s it for?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow. That looks really awesome. But please explain it to me. What is it for and why?



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I meant to quote his text as it clearly says he has no internet - he probably only has a basic phone.
> 
> 
> I was confused at someone called John calling me Mum initially and then I saw the Wibble!



It’s good to hear that he was in touch with you! Do say hi. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Weekend plans...
> 
> Saturday - 34 Chesapeake Paddlers are going to "Baltimore Fleet Week and USAF Thunderbird Airshow Paddle"
> Sunday - 15 Waters Edge Kayakers will Explore the Scenic Bush River in Edgewater Md
> 
> So, two full days of kayaking... Weather looks good too.



Wow, you’re busy!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I actually had to google this because we have done it since I was a kid but no one has ever said why... lol
> View attachment 253415



Cool!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's due to be wet, cold and windy today. Yesterday was beautiful sunshine and over 20C; really nice. Our weather in autumn can be a bit variable
> 
> JoesDad and I are heading up to London to nose round an art gallery and have a meal out.



Enjoy your day in London, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! I’ve mostly caught up, I think. This was my crazy week. Here’s a snap of my stand at the International Day where I represented three countries:




The food part was great!








We’re off to Italy tomorrow. [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I’ve mostly caught up, I think. This was my crazy week. Here’s a snap of my stand at the International Day where I represented three countries:
> 
> View attachment 253425
> 
> 
> The food part was great!
> 
> View attachment 253426
> 
> View attachment 253427
> 
> View attachment 253428
> 
> 
> We’re off to Italy tomorrow. [emoji173]️



Wow... looking great! And scrumptious. Enjoy Italy....but where..all over, down South, up in the mountains, wining or dining?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow... looking great! And scrumptious. Enjoy Italy....but where..all over, down South, up in the mountains, wining or dining?



Mostly Rome. But with stopovers in Milan, Bologna, and Florence. Might take a trip down to Pompeii too - daughter has read about the volcano eruption of 79AD at school. 

Any recommendations for restaurants in those places? We’re always open to a good suggestion!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I’ve mostly caught up, I think. This was my crazy week. Here’s a snap of my stand at the International Day where I represented three countries:
> 
> We’re off to Italy tomorrow. [emoji173]️



That looks fun n filling.... Italy’s got big shoes to fill!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That looks fun n filling.... Italy’s got big shoes to fill!



Haha! Just as well it’s shaped like a boot!


----------



## EllieMay

My Daughters friend and I tried to create a photo shoot last night. It was very difficult to get all of my tortoises in one picture. They are not meek tempered by any means so they don’t sit still AT ALL! This was the best end result I think [emoji848]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting....not done around here....wonder how it started. Everything is BIGGER in Texas!


The only similar tradition that comes to mind is regarding bridal showers. While the bride opens her gifts, one of her attendants collects the bow and ribbons, and attaches them to a paper plate. The result looks a little like a bouquet, and it might be carried down the aisle during the wedding rehearsal. 

I wonder if somehow the Texas tradition stemmed from that. I could imagine someone going above and beyond for a huge wedding and huge wedding party, and making sure all the bridesmaids and flower girls had something to carry at the rehearsal, or possibly to wear at the rehearsal dinner to identify the as part of the wedding party. Any thoughts or other sort of similar traditions? 

Maybe with our eclectic, creative and multicultural crew, we can connect some dots. No telling what the end picture will look like!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I think Guys want to minimize it. Jess’s was a disaster last year cause a boy asked her at the last minute... literally the night before I was scraping together a garter for him. Do the boys have to do the whole presentation thing there when they are asking a girl? I’ll watch for your pics next weekend


Is this sort of like a high school prom thing? Back at my high school, the juniors did the planning and decorating for the prom (seniors and juniors and their dates could attend). I think they normally ordered commemorative stemware and garters (in prom colors, of course) as keepsakes, and they ordered enough for everyone attending. There wasn't any tradition as to how they got put on (the girls).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I actually had to google this because we have done it since I was a kid but no one has ever said why... lol
> View attachment 253415


Maybe the prom corsage and garter traditions got crossed with the bows-and-ribbon bouquet plate from the bridal shower traditions, or something. 

Did I ever mention that I minored in anthropology in college?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Mostly Rome. But with stopovers in Milan, Bologna, and Florence. Might take a trip down to Pompeii too - daughter has read about the volcano eruption of 79AD at school.
> 
> Any recommendations for restaurants in those places? We’re always open to a good suggestion!


Oh, I loved Rome! I don't remember specific restaurants, but the food was WONDERFUL. And there's no such thing as bad-tasting Italian wine.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Haha! Just as well it’s shaped like a boot!
> 
> View attachment 253431


Maybe it needs a garter, too?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Just realized I'm doing all this typing without coffee. I need to fix that...


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is this sort of like a high school prom thing? Back at my high school, the juniors did the planning and decorating for the prom (seniors and juniors and their dates could attend). I think they normally ordered commemorative stemware and garters (in prom colors, of course) as keepsakes, and they ordered enough for everyone attending. There wasn't any tradition as to how they got put on (the girls).



Yes! Very much like that I think.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some pix of the British Ship “Monmouth” in Baltimore for Fleet Week. We were able to paddle up pretty close to this ship....not as close to the US Naval vessels in port. (Very overcast day).


*HMS Monmouth* is the sixth "Duke"-class Type 23 frigate of the Royal Navy. She is the seventh ship to bear the name and was launched by Lady Eaton in 1991, being commissioned two years later.

Affectionately known as "The Black Duke", Monmouth is the only ship in service with the Royal Navy that has its name painted in black and flies a plain black flag in addition to the ensign. This is due to the dissolution of the title and the blacking out of the Coat of Arms of the Duke of Monmouth in 1685 following the Monmouth Rebellion against James II of England. As of 2018, Monmouth carries the most battle honours of any ship name currently serving in the Royal Navy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very interesting!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I think Guys want to minimize it. Jess’s was a disaster last year cause a boy asked her at the last minute... literally the night before I was scraping together a garter for him. Do the boys have to do the whole presentation thing there when they are asking a girl? I’ll watch for your pics next weekend



Yes, most just make a poster and bring flowers! We forgot flowers so he bought her ticket . I’m sure there’s more creative kids out there. 
One kid had the cheerleaders hold up letters.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Yes, most just make a poster and bring flowers! We forgot flowers so he bought her ticket . I’m sure there’s more creative kids out there.
> One kid had the cheerleaders hold up letters.



Awwww! How sweet!


----------



## EllieMay

They grow up too fast!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 253476
> 
> They grow up too fast!



Do tell. This year I said Happy 30th Birthday to my baby girl.


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do tell. This year I said Happy 30th Birthday to my baby girl.



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]i can’t imagine yet I see it coming so quickly!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

EllieMay said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]i can’t imagine yet I see it coming so quickly!



We both laughed a little when I pointed out the pictures that I have. Here she is with her first Uzi.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all

I find this discussion about proms fascinating. These traditions have not made it across the Atlantic.

Year 11 (age 16) and Year 13 (age 18) are the big public exam years. Less academic students going into work, apprenticeship or college frequently leave at the end of year 11. All remaining students move on from secondary school at the end of Year 13.

Some schools hold a "prom" at the end of these years as a leavers' celebration. There's none of the formal inviting someone of the opposite gender involved though, or garters, etc. It's a party - a disco and food - you buy your own ticket, dress up and enjoy yourself. You do hear of some parents hiring limos for a group of students to arrive in, but that is the exception not the rule.

My governor school is a boys' school and being teenage boys the dance thing doesn't go down well with the majority. An end of year barbecue with a visiting ice cream van is a huge hit though. There's nothing like food to unite teenage boys 

We had a good, if wet and windy, day in London yesterday. 

JoesDad has been hatching man flu however so today is going to be much quieter


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All

Here’s one pix of the USS Oak Hill (LSD-51) that we gently paddled along side during our outing yesterday during Fleet Week Baltimore.


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We both laughed a little when I pointed out the pictures that I have. Here she is with her first Uzi.
> ]



Priceless!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> JoesDad has been hatching man flu however so today is going to be much quieter



It doesn’t sound all that different Linda... I think the states just dramatize things here. Maybe it’s even more over-stated here in the southern states. People here use anything as a reason to celebrate. Not a bad thing, just time consuming and expensive when your kids get involved At this point, I like your boys’ idea better 
So sorry about JoesDad and I hope he rocovers quickly. Don’t let him be kissing on you cause someone’s got to stay healthy and take care of the rest of JoesFamily!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All



Those are great pictures! My niece was stationed on the USS Ronald Reagan last year.... she is in San Diego Now. Occasionally I see nice pictures from her as well.. pretty cool stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

TORTOISE participants so fare are:
Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Sabine (Bee62), Carol M, Anne (Pastel Tortie), Kathy (Momof4)





Card participants so far are:
Yvonne G, Ed (ZEROPILOT), Ewa (Pearly), Lena (Kristoff), Linda (JoesMum), Sabine (Bee62), Bea (Moozillion), Kathy (Momof4), Carol M , Heather (EllieMay), Anne (Pastel Tortie), Toddrickfl1


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> Here’s one pix of the USS Oak Hill (LSD-51) that we gently paddled along side during our outing yesterday during Fleet Week Baltimore.
> 
> View attachment 253491


That's amazing. It never would have occurred to me to go kayaking around all the military vessels. Do you have to file a flight plan or get clearance before you go?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Walking Sticks don’t require nearly as much space as a Sully...don’t eat much either....and come when called... !


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I actually had to google this because we have done it since I was a kid but no one has ever said why... lol
> View attachment 253415


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I love your babies! They just mesmerize me!!!


Thank you Heather they do the same to me. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think we only see them in the woods...


I saw that.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I once knew a dog - part border collie, I think - who would go hide under the kitchen table and sometimes whimper whenever he heard any of the meteorologists on TV talk about storms on the way. And sometimes the TV would be on The Weather Channel. It was rather difficult trying to explain that the storms weren't anywhere near us.


Ok. Wow. Very clever dog.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I’ve mostly caught up, I think. This was my crazy week. Here’s a snap of my stand at the International Day where I represented three countries:
> 
> View attachment 253425
> 
> 
> The food part was great!
> 
> View attachment 253426
> 
> View attachment 253427
> 
> View attachment 253428
> 
> 
> We’re off to Italy tomorrow. [emoji173]️


Enjoy Italy. I am waiting for the photos to load. Taking a bit of time tonight.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I’ve mostly caught up, I think. This was my crazy week. Here’s a snap of my stand at the International Day where I represented three countries:
> 
> View attachment 253425
> 
> 
> The food part was great!
> 
> View attachment 253426
> 
> View attachment 253427
> 
> View attachment 253428
> 
> 
> We’re off to Italy tomorrow. [emoji173]️


That food looks really awesome. And I wonder if Italy is the country or the food stall you will be visiting?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Mostly Rome. But with stopovers in Milan, Bologna, and Florence. Might take a trip down to Pompeii too - daughter has read about the volcano eruption of 79AD at school.
> 
> Any recommendations for restaurants in those places? We’re always open to a good suggestion!


Okay so the place. Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That looks fun n filling.... Italy’s got big shoes to fill!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My Daughters friend and I tried to create a photo shoot last night. It was very difficult to get all of my tortoises in one picture. They are not meek tempered by any means so they don’t sit still AT ALL! This was the best end result I think [emoji848]


Love it. Very scary though.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 253476
> 
> They grow up too fast!



So pretty!! Love her dress!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The only similar tradition that comes to mind is regarding bridal showers. While the bride opens her gifts, one of her attendants collects the bow and ribbons, and attaches them to a paper plate. The result looks a little like a bouquet, and it might be carried down the aisle during the wedding rehearsal.
> 
> I wonder if somehow the Texas tradition stemmed from that. I could imagine someone going above and beyond for a huge wedding and huge wedding party, and making sure all the bridesmaids and flower girls had something to carry at the rehearsal, or possibly to wear at the rehearsal dinner to identify the as part of the wedding party. Any thoughts or other sort of similar traditions?
> 
> Maybe with our eclectic, creative and multicultural crew, we can connect some dots. No telling what the end picture will look like!


I wish we had known that. We have nothing like that over here.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe it needs a garter, too?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 253476
> 
> They grow up too fast!


Is that Jess? She is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We both laughed a little when I pointed out the pictures that I have. Here she is with her first Uzi.
> View attachment 253488


Ahh so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I find this discussion about proms fascinating. These traditions have not made it across the Atlantic.
> 
> Year 11 (age 16) and Year 13 (age 18) are the big public exam years. Less academic students going into work, apprenticeship or college frequently leave at the end of year 11. All remaining students move on from secondary school at the end of Year 13.
> 
> Some schools hold a "prom" at the end of these years as a leavers' celebration. There's none of the formal inviting someone of the opposite gender involved though, or garters, etc. It's a party - a disco and food - you buy your own ticket, dress up and enjoy yourself. You do hear of some parents hiring limos for a group of students to arrive in, but that is the exception not the rule.
> 
> My governor school is a boys' school and being teenage boys the dance thing doesn't go down well with the majority. An end of year barbecue with a visiting ice cream van is a huge hit though. There's nothing like food to unite teenage boys
> 
> We had a good, if wet and windy, day in London yesterday.
> 
> JoesDad has been hatching man flu however so today is going to be much quieter


We have a dance. They call it a Matric Dance. The girls and boys go all out and dress up in ball gown dresses and tuxes etc. A big deal. But also very expensive if you ask me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> Here’s one pix of the USS Oak Hill (LSD-51) that we gently paddled along side during our outing yesterday during Fleet Week Baltimore.
> 
> View attachment 253491


Big ship. Impressive.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It doesn’t sound all that different Linda... I think the states just dramatize things here. Maybe it’s even more over-stated here in the southern states. People here use anything as a reason to celebrate. Not a bad thing, just time consuming and expensive when your kids get involved At this point, I like your boys’ idea better
> So sorry about JoesDad and I hope he rocovers quickly. Don’t let him be kissing on you cause someone’s got to stay healthy and take care of the rest of JoesFamily!


Lol. Oh they make a big deal here too. We just don't do the ribbon thing. But we do do corsages.


----------



## CarolM

Well weekend is done. And a new week begins tomorrow 
We definitely feel summer is here now. As yesterday and today were at 32 and 34 degrees celsius and tomorrow is expected to be the same.
Hopefully it does not get unbearable. 
Chat to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's amazing. It never would have occurred to me to go kayaking around all the military vessels. Do you have to file a flight plan or get clearance before you go?



Nagh...it’s “Fleet Week” in Baltimore, so there were many ships docked in various locations as well as aerial maneuvers for the public. The military maintain a pretty healthy security perimiter and US Coast Guard and Baltimore Harbor patrol were reminding all mariners over VHF Channel 16 to maintain 150 foot distance away.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all.... the weekend is drawing down for most everyone.....and the start of a new week is soon. :-(

Just back from a day of exploring the Bush River - north east Maryland, where it meets the upper Chesapeake Bay. Really starting to see trees changing slowly..Autumnal temps approaching. All kinds of waterfowl spotted today, including many Bald Eagles...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Is that Jess? She is gorgeous.



It is!! Thank you!! I don’t like all the makeup but it’s the “thing” for these formals.. she’s beautiful without it but these girls don’t see that at their age


----------



## Maro2Bear

........an Amtrak train screams by us on it’s way up the Noetheast corridor to points north of Baltimore....New York, Boston and more.

We sit and watch before passing safely beneath the bridge.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> ........an Amtrak train screams by us on it’s way up the Noetheast corridor to points north of Baltimore....New York, Boston and more.
> 
> We sit and watch before passing safely beneath the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 253523


Your photography is always so serene and calming. I don't think I've ever articulated that to you before, but I really do enjoy it.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your photography is always so serene and calming. I don't think I've ever articulated that to you before, but I really do enjoy it.



I completely agree... although the train probably wasn’t very peaceful!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s Monday and I am trying to decide if I am awake or not. 

Our central heating system is being serviced this afternoon so I need to get my “away from home” chores done this morning.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It is!! Thank you!! I don’t like all the makeup but it’s the “thing” for these formals.. she’s beautiful without it but these girls don’t see that at their age


I know. But once in a while with it should be fine.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ........an Amtrak train screams by us on it’s way up the Noetheast corridor to points north of Baltimore....New York, Boston and more.
> 
> We sit and watch before passing safely beneath the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 253523


Love your pictures.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s Monday and I am trying to decide if I am awake or not.
> 
> Our central heating system is being serviced this afternoon so I need to get my “away from home” chores done this morning.


Good luck on that. I imagine the heating system is being serviced in preparation of winter?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

I am sitting at the office and it is a beautiful and sunny day outside. It is still relatively cool, but I can feel that ithe heat is going to up the anti and it is going to be HOT HOT HOT!!!

Hardly any wind blowing. The babies are outside so they will be able to enjoy the heat. They have a nice big big flat waterbowl which will be big enough for all of them to go into at once for a self soak. Hopefully they will use it. I was watching them while they were in their outside enclosure and from what I could see, they are really enjoying the much bigger space and the sunshine. I bring them in every evening and they eat a little bit and then go to sleep in preparation for the next day. Actually I now wake up and they are already waiting for me to take them outside. 

I don't have much to do, but for Christmas gifts I make personalised calendars for all of my family. So I figured that I would start working on that so that come the end of the year, it won't be too much to do. I can do the personalised dates / calendar parts for each individual family member then I can add their photo's later.

So with that in mind, NOT see you all later.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I am sitting at the office and it is a beautiful and sunny day outside. It is still relatively cool, but I can feel that ithe heat is going to up the anti and it is going to be HOT HOT HOT!!!
> 
> Hardly any wind blowing. The babies are outside so they will be able to enjoy the heat. They have a nice big big flat waterbowl which will be big enough for all of them to go into at once for a self soak. Hopefully they will use it. I was watching them while they were in their outside enclosure and from what I could see, they are really enjoying the much bigger space and the sunshine. I bring them in every evening and they eat a little bit and then go to sleep in preparation for the next day. Actually I now wake up and they are already waiting for me to take them outside.
> 
> I don't have much to do, but for Christmas gifts I make personalised calendars for all of my family. So I figured that I would start working on that so that come the end of the year, it won't be too much to do. I can do the personalised dates / calendar parts for each individual family member then I can add their photo's later.
> 
> So with that in mind, NOT see you all later.


Oh and before I forget:


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good luck on that. I imagine the heating system is being serviced in preparation of winter?



Yes it is. We had a new boiler and hot water tank installed 3 years ago and it has a 10 year warranty provided we get it serviced annually. So we do!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your photography is always so serene and calming. I don't think I've ever articulated that to you before, but I really do enjoy it.



Thanks! It really is a few hours of peace and quiet - especially with smaller groups.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I completely agree... although the train probably wasn’t very peaceful!



The fast moving train zipped by in seconds...from calm to loud back to serenity in seconds... perfect.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes it is. We had a new boiler and hot water tank installed 3 years ago and it has a 10 year warranty provided we get it serviced annually. So we do!


You definitely don't want to give them an excuse to not pay out if anything happens that's for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I am sitting at the office and it is a beautiful and sunny day outside. It is still relatively cool, but I can feel that ithe heat is going to up the anti and it is going to be HOT HOT HOT!!!
> 
> Hardly any wind blowing. The babies are outside so they will be able to enjoy the heat. They have a nice big big flat waterbowl which will be big enough for all of them to go into at once for a self soak. Hopefully they will use it. I was watching them while they were in their outside enclosure and from what I could see, they are really enjoying the much bigger space and the sunshine. I bring them in every evening and they eat a little bit and then go to sleep in preparation for the next day. Actually I now wake up and they are already waiting for me to take them outside.
> 
> I don't have much to do, but for Christmas gifts I make personalised calendars for all of my family. So I figured that I would start working on that so that come the end of the year, it won't be too much to do. I can do the personalised dates / calendar parts for each individual family member then I can add their photo's later.
> 
> So with that in mind, NOT see you all later.


I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around snow, Christmas, sleigh bells, cold, snow, and did I mention snow? for you folks where it's summer in December.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around snow, Christmas, sleigh bells, cold, snow, and did I mention snow? for you folks where it's summer in December.


Lol. I was just thinking about that. It will be strange seeing your comments about it being cold and snowing when I will more than likely be complaining about it being far too hot.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around snow, Christmas, sleigh bells, cold, snow, and did I mention snow? for you folks where it's summer in December.


Btw I think you forgot to mention the snow. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

I have four tortoise sheds. Three of them are divided in half inside to hold two different species of tortoise, and all of the sheds have access to their own yard. Inside three of the sheds is a tort table built on one wall for smaller tortoises that aren't ready to live with the big guys yet.

So, this past week, I updated the SA leopard shed, rearranging all the electrical on one wall, and building a new tort table, bigger than the one that was already there. Then I worked in the Manouria/RF shed, fixing the electrical on one wall and cleaning out the tort table. Yesterday I finished the leopard/YF shed and its tort table, moving the little YF out to the table. So all I have left to winterize is Dudley's shed. All I have to do in there is re-set the timers and make sure all the lights/heat are working. Oh, and clean out the mountain of poop I've been neglecting.

So once I've finished with that, I can start moving plants into the greenhouse! It took me a long time to get my ambition back, but I've finally got it!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I have four tortoise sheds. Three of them are divided in half inside to hold two different species of tortoise, and all of the sheds have access to their own yard. Inside three of the sheds is a tort table built on one wall for smaller tortoises that aren't ready to live with the big guys yet.
> 
> So, this past week, I updated the SA leopard shed, rearranging all the electrical on one wall, and building a new tort table, bigger than the one that was already there. Then I worked in the Manouria/RF shed, fixing the electrical on one wall and cleaning out the tort table. Yesterday I finished the leopard/YF shed and its tort table, moving the little YF out to the table. So all I have left to winterize is Dudley's shed. All I have to do in there is re-set the timers and make sure all the lights/heat are working. Oh, and clean out the mountain of poop I've been neglecting.
> 
> So once I've finished with that, I can start moving plants into the greenhouse! It took me a long time to get my ambition back, but I've finally got it!



I am so glad you are feeling more your usual self Yvonne. It must be trying to think of snow that did it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I have four tortoise sheds. Three of them are divided in half inside to hold two different species of tortoise, and all of the sheds have access to their own yard. Inside three of the sheds is a tort table built on one wall for smaller tortoises that aren't ready to live with the big guys yet.
> 
> So, this past week, I updated the SA leopard shed, rearranging all the electrical on one wall, and building a new tort table, bigger than the one that was already there. Then I worked in the Manouria/RF shed, fixing the electrical on one wall and cleaning out the tort table. Yesterday I finished the leopard/YF shed and its tort table, moving the little YF out to the table. So all I have left to winterize is Dudley's shed. All I have to do in there is re-set the timers and make sure all the lights/heat are working. Oh, and clean out the mountain of poop I've been neglecting.
> 
> So once I've finished with that, I can start moving plants into the greenhouse! It took me a long time to get my ambition back, but I've finally got it!




Sounds like you have been very productive!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s another teaser pix during the construction phase of Sully’s new night box....


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another teaser pix during the construction phase of Sully’s new night box....
> 
> View attachment 253573


I like that rigid foam. The stuff we buy here is actually compressed styrofoam beads. Works ok, but makes a mess when you cut it.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Btw I think you forgot to mention the snow. [emoji23] [emoji23]


SNOW ???? Who mentioned snow ?
I hate snow and cold weather. I am much too old for sledging and I don`t like sleigh rides with my car. I get angry and frosty when I have to pull my car out of a big pile of snow that has fallen on it. My knees hurt when it`s cold and my temper gets bad.
I need no snow and I want no snow !
Snow is for children, not for me.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends all over the world.
In Germany we have a wonderful Indian Summer these days. Nights are cold, a little bit frosty and foggy but today at highnoon the sun was shining warm. The trees lose their colorful leaves and the days are getting shorter and shorter. In the evening we have had a wonderful red sundown. The red warm sundown shows that tomorrow the weather will be warm again. Yaaaahhhhyyyy !!!!!
But autumn is here and soon it will be winter. I`ve said "Good bye" to the wonderful summer we have had with little tears in my eyes. Can`t wait for the next spring.....
My feelings are always the same when autumn comes: Sad that the warmth of summer is over and a little bit "fear" because of winter.
Can somebody understand me ?


----------



## Bee62

But here a little song to brighten up my and hopefully your mood too:
"Words" , Bee Gees
sung by Bee without Gees


----------



## Bee62

Your
SEEDS OF LOVE are now
FLOWERS OF LOVE
@Yvonne G 

LOOK:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Your
> SEEDS OF LOVE are now
> FLOWERS OF LOVE
> @Yvonne G
> 
> LOOK:
> 
> View attachment 253593
> 
> 
> View attachment 253594




Who can not like zinnias....one by one as singletons, or an entire bed full. Wonderful.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> But here a little song to brighten up my and hopefully your mood too:
> "Words" , Bee Gees
> sung by Bee without Gees



Lovely Bee!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around snow, Christmas, sleigh bells, cold, snow, and did I mention snow? for you folks where it's summer in December.



That’s exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another teaser pix during the construction phase of Sully’s new night box....
> 
> View attachment 253573



TEASE!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> SNOW ???? Who mentioned snow ?
> I hate snow and cold weather. I am much too old for sledging and I don`t like sleigh rides with my car. I get angry and frosty when I have to pull my car out of a big pile of snow that has fallen on it. My knees hurt when it`s cold and my temper gets bad.
> I need no snow and I want no snow !
> Snow is for children, not for me.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have four tortoise sheds. Three of them are divided in half inside to hold two different species of tortoise, and all of the sheds have access to their own yard. Inside three of the sheds is a tort table built on one wall for smaller tortoises that aren't ready to live with the big guys yet.
> 
> So, this past week, I updated the SA leopard shed, rearranging all the electrical on one wall, and building a new tort table, bigger than the one that was already there. Then I worked in the Manouria/RF shed, fixing the electrical on one wall and cleaning out the tort table. Yesterday I finished the leopard/YF shed and its tort table, moving the little YF out to the table. So all I have left to winterize is Dudley's shed. All I have to do in there is re-set the timers and make sure all the lights/heat are working. Oh, and clean out the mountain of poop I've been neglecting.
> 
> So once I've finished with that, I can start moving plants into the greenhouse! It took me a long time to get my ambition back, but I've finally got it!


I want some of that ambition. You are amazing and I am so so impressed.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another teaser pix during the construction phase of Sully’s new night box....
> 
> View attachment 253573


Hmm the plot thickens


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> But here a little song to brighten up my and hopefully your mood too:
> "Words" , Bee Gees
> sung by Bee without Gees


Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. Until the new day.
@Lynw Are you okay? We haven't heard from you in a while? Lena I know you have been checking in so Hi.
Todd I am getting Snap withdrawal symptoms. Hint hint.
Until later all.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Who can not like zinnias....one by one as singletons, or an entire bed full. Wonderful.


Yeah, beautiful they are.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Lovely Bee!!


THANK YOU, Kathy !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful


THANKFUL; THANKFUL..... to you, Carol.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Until the new day.
> @Lynw Are you okay? We haven't heard from you in a while? Lena I know you have been checking in so Hi.
> Todd I am getting Snap withdrawal symptoms. Hint hint.
> Until later all.


Good night Carol. Speak tomorrow and not see you tomorrow me hopes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for the songs, Sabine. Lovely as always!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> But here a little song to brighten up my and hopefully your mood too:
> "Words" , Bee Gees
> sung by Bee without Gees


What a lovely start to my day 

Good morning and happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good night Carol. Speak tomorrow and not see you tomorrow me hopes.


[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. 
Today I left my babies inside as it looked like it was going to be a cold and overcast day today. But now I see the sun is coming out and it is warming up. Oh well. They can have some inside time. 
I hope everyone has a fantastic Tuesday. I know that I am going to[emoji16]. [emoji205][emoji204]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I have four tortoise sheds. Three of them are divided in half inside to hold two different species of tortoise, and all of the sheds have access to their own yard. Inside three of the sheds is a tort table built on one wall for smaller tortoises that aren't ready to live with the big guys yet.
> 
> So once I've finished with that, I can start moving plants into the greenhouse! It took me a long time to get my ambition back, but I've finally got it!



Holy Smokes!!! I need to come visit you. Not only am I so impressed by the huge amount of rescues that you undertake, but the energy and drive might be contagious if I could just get close enough??? Lol..
Make sure you take care of yourself while your so busy taking care of all the lucky torts!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the songs, Sabine. Lovely as always!


Thank you for listening to me.
If you enjoy listening as much as I enjoy singing it will be okay.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> What a lovely start to my day
> 
> Good morning and happy Tuesday everyone!


Thank you Linda. It makes me happy to give you a lovely start to your day.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! I’ve gotten up and tended critters and now back in bed with coffee and procrastination... I’m actually considering taking a personal day at work?? I have ALOT of vacation time that I will loose if I don’t use it.. we are only allowed to roll over 1 week and I think I still have almost 4 left... I won’t work very much the last 2 months of the year for sure. I usually plan ahead for things like that but today I am very unmotivated! Decisions, decisions...
Either way, I’m going to finish my coffee and slowly figure it out. Our sun isn’t even up yet Wishing you all a wonderful day!!


----------



## Bee62

.... and Good Morning from Germany.
Another sunny, warm day and I am going to be outside soon to catch the warming sunrays. I wish my friends all over the world a beautiful day too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I’ve gotten up and tended critters and now back in bed with coffee and procrastination... I’m actually considering taking a personal day at work?? I have ALOT of vacation time that I will loose if I don’t use it.. we are only allowed to roll over 1 week and I think I still have almost 4 left... I won’t work very much the last 2 months of the year for sure. I usually plan ahead for things like that but today I am very unmotivated! Decisions, decisions...
> Either way, I’m going to finish my coffee and slowly figure it out. Our sun isn’t even up yet Wishing you all a wonderful day!!


If you do decide on a personal day. Enjoy it. Quite frankly I could not get up so early.


----------



## Momof4

@ZEROPILOT

Ed are you in the path of Hurricane Michael??


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Holy Smokes!!! I need to come visit you. Not only am I so impressed by the huge amount of rescues that you undertake, but the energy and drive might be contagious if I could just get close enough??? Lol..
> Make sure you take care of yourself while your so busy taking care of all the lucky torts!


Yesterday a woman brought me a brand new hatchling sulcata and I'm expecting to be getting some hatchling desert tortoises on Sunday. I like to keep hatchlings until they're a year old, so I'll have these a while. I guess my dream of not having enclosures indoors has just flown the coop!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I’ve gotten up and tended critters and now back in bed with coffee and procrastination... I’m actually considering taking a personal day at work?? I have ALOT of vacation time that I will loose if I don’t use it.. we are only allowed to roll over 1 week and I think I still have almost 4 left... I won’t work very much the last 2 months of the year for sure. I usually plan ahead for things like that but today I am very unmotivated! Decisions, decisions...
> Either way, I’m going to finish my coffee and slowly figure it out. Our sun isn’t even up yet Wishing you all a wonderful day!!



Always good to use your well-earned Annual Leave throughout the year. It’s good for mind, body & soul. It often gives you time to do “other” things that you just don’t get to on the weekends.... pot around, get some sunshine, some exercise...take time to enjoy your coffee..


----------



## Maro2Bear

And g’day one and all.

Some requisite hardware and another teaser pix as we near the end of the “great build”.....


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Always good to use your well-earned Annual Leave throughout the year. It’s good for mind, body & soul. It often gives you time to do “other” things that you just don’t get to on the weekends.... pot around, get some sunshine, some exercise...take time to enjoy your coffee..


I agree. Use your annual leave for your own sake.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> 
> Ed are you in the path of Hurricane Michael??



I think he’s farther south- near Fort Lauderdale. But Anne (@Pastel Tortie) is right smack-dab in the middle of the projected path...[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

ANNE: How are things with you??!?!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I think he’s farther south- near Fort Lauderdale. But Anne (@Pastel Tortie) is right smack-dab in the middle of the projected path...[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> ANNE: How are things with you??!?!



Oh no!! I did know. 
Please stay safe Anne!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday a woman brought me a brand new hatchling sulcata and I'm expecting to be getting some hatchling desert tortoises on Sunday. I like to keep hatchlings until they're a year old, so I'll have these a while. I guess my dream of not having enclosures indoors has just flown the coop!


Lol. Hmm probably like my dream of winning the lottery jackpot. Never going to happen.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And g’day one and all.
> 
> Some requisite hardware and another teaser pix as we near the end of the “great build”.....
> 
> View attachment 253658


Sooooo where are the green frilly strips and black and white flowers going?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Oh no!! I did know.
> Please stay safe Anne!!


Ditto to that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> But here a little song to brighten up my and hopefully your mood too:
> "Words" , Bee Gees
> sung by Bee without Gees


I just listened to this again, Sabine, and it gave me goosebumps. You have a lovely voice, and quite the knack for choosing just the right song.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Your
> SEEDS OF LOVE are now
> FLOWERS OF LOVE
> @Yvonne G
> 
> LOOK:
> 
> View attachment 253593
> 
> 
> View attachment 253594


Oh! How lovely!!!!! I'm so glad to see them blooming.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday a woman brought me a brand new hatchling sulcata and I'm expecting to be getting some hatchling desert tortoises on Sunday. I like to keep hatchlings until they're a year old, so I'll have these a while. I guess my dream of not having enclosures indoors has just flown the coop!



Lol!! I saw the thread with those pictures and had a secret chuckle at all the guesses.. I can spot a Sulcata a mile away now.. guessed on the desert tortoise so I was pretty pleased to be right 
I find the babies the most time consuming but I enjoy it. I can’t imagine it with your numbers..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Always good to use your well-earned Annual Leave throughout the year. It’s good for mind, body & soul. It often gives you time to do “other” things that you just don’t get to on the weekends.... pot around, get some sunshine, some exercise...take time to enjoy your coffee..



And that is just what I’ve done.. I let my little one stay home for a “hookie” day


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And g’day one and all.
> 
> Some requisite hardware and another teaser pix as we near the end of the “great build”.....
> 
> View attachment 253658



[emoji86] I’m so ready to see this!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I agree. Use your annual leave for your own sake.



Thanks Linda! There’s just never enough time to get everything done... we are thoroughly enjoying doing not much of anything we did gather some cactus pads for the torts, brush down horses , watch a movie, laundry,..... wait a minute... did I say not much of nothing?? I even gave the ol treadmill a few minutes.. storms moving in so we will movie watch Now.. It really has been a relaxing day only doing what I wanted to do


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> I think he’s farther south- near Fort Lauderdale. But Anne (@Pastel Tortie) is right smack-dab in the middle of the projected path...[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> ANNE: How are things with you??!?!



I sure hope everyone stays safe! Prayers


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> 
> Ed are you in the path of Hurricane Michael??


No
Not at all.
Its headed for the "panhandle" area.
Those folks aren't generally as used to them as we are and it might be very bad news.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I think member @StacieJ might get some weather her way.
She is a friend who got a few of my Redfoot.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> Not at all.
> Its headed for the "panhandle" area.
> Those folks aren't generally as used to them as we are and it might be very bad news.



I couldn’t remember what area you were in.


----------



## Momof4

We are having perfect 70’s weather and I’m sitting outside with my dogs filling up hummingbird feeders and threw a tri-tip on the smoker! It smells so good!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> I couldn’t remember what area you were in.


South east coastal area


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think member @StacieJ might get some weather her way.
> She is a friend who got a few of my Redfoot.



Prayers for her as well!!


----------



## EllieMay

Dreary and no power here... and this is just an isolated storm passing through:-( so much for my movie night[emoji21]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> [emoji86] I’m so ready to see this!



Soon, soon. Must say so myself, it’s looking very good.

Hardware...installed...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 253702
> 
> Dreary and no power here... and this is just an isolated storm passing through:-( so much for my movie night[emoji21]


The storm looks like its headed for my moms "old folks home".


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so glad we don't get that kind of weather here!


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> The storm looks like its headed for my moms "old folks home".



I sure hope not!!!! Prayers for her and her “roomies” let us know when it’s over!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Soon, soon. Must say so myself, it’s looking very good.
> 
> Hardware...installed...



[emoji102] looking good!!! From the VERY LITTLE that I can see !


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I sure hope not!!!! Prayers for her and her “roomies” let us know when it’s over!



The storm surge looks like it’s going to be nasty... fingers crossed for those in its’ pathway!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What chance do we have of teaching proper tortoise rearranging practices when we’ve got to complete with fake things like this? I’m sure someone will see that were I did and start telling all their friends.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Moozillion said:


> I think he’s farther south- near Fort Lauderdale. But Anne (@Pastel Tortie) is right smack-dab in the middle of the projected path...[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> ANNE: How are things with you??!?!


Thanks for asking! I've been thinking of you guys, but I didn't get a chance to check in until, well, now.

I spent all day packing up pets and supplies to evacuate. Fortunately, my relocation site (my parents' place) is only 15 minutes from where I live.

I finally got my herd of cats (x8), the turtles (1 box turtle and the 2 Micro Muds), and bearded dragon unloaded and indoors. Still have to unload more supplies this evening.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Oh no!! I did know.
> Please stay safe Anne!!


Warm thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pastel Tortie said:


> Warm thoughts much appreciated!



Warm thoughts and dry feet to you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> Not at all.
> Its headed for the "panhandle" area.
> Those folks aren't generally as used to them as we are and it might be very bad news.


Better prepared after the last couple years... Hermine... Irma... Michael... I'm getting tired of the yearly evacuation to my parents' place...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I guess my dream of not having enclosures indoors has just flown the coop!


I just evacuated with my GCBT's indoor enclosure... Now if I can just find someplace to put it in my parents' house...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> We are having perfect 70’s weather and I’m sitting outside with my dogs filling up hummingbird feeders and threw a tri-tip on the smoker! It smells so good!!


Lucky you....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad we don't get that kind of weather here!


We don't get significant earthquakes in Florida. I guess that's the trade-off. At least the hurricanes give more warning... although this one caught many by surprise.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> The storm surge looks like it’s going to be nasty... fingers crossed for those in its’ pathway!


Where I'm at, it's far enough inland that storm surge isn't an issue here, thankfully.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks for asking! I've been thinking of you guys, but I didn't get a chance to check in until, well, now.
> 
> I spent all day packing up pets and supplies to evacuate. Fortunately, my relocation site (my parents' place) is only 15 minutes from where I live.
> 
> I finally got my herd of cats (x8), the turtles (1 box turtle and the 2 Micro Muds), and bearded dragon unloaded and indoors. Still have to unload more supplies this evening.



Stay safe! I hope there isn’t too much damage


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings from Milan


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning from foggy Kent!

Visibility is gradually improving and the temperature is forecast to be very warm and sunny today across the whole country. 


Today I have lunch with a friend and an evening governor meeting


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning all

First...our thoughts are with those who are in the path of that darn hurricane getting ready to surge its way into the Florida panhandle.... stay safe!

Second...did you all know that it’s “World Porridge” day today?

Third...it’s probably our last full day of Summertime temperatures here today.... forecast high of 83F....but rains move in tomorrow....and that will be it. The next 10 days.....not higher than mid-60’s. :-(. So. I’m heading out for a few hours of morning kayaking on the calm, warm Summer waters......truck is loaded, just enjoying some coffee...and i have plenty of time before sunrise at 0710.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Linda! There’s just never enough time to get everything done... we are thoroughly enjoying doing not much of anything we did gather some cactus pads for the torts, brush down horses , watch a movie, laundry,..... wait a minute... did I say not much of nothing?? I even gave the ol treadmill a few minutes.. storms moving in so we will movie watch Now.. It really has been a relaxing day only doing what I wanted to do


Those are the best kind of days.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 253702
> 
> Dreary and no power here... and this is just an isolated storm passing through:-( so much for my movie night[emoji21]


Oh No. But that is the best time to get out the torch and read a nice book or read one on your phone. I hope that by now it has come back on. And that all are okay.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Soon, soon. Must say so myself, it’s looking very good.
> 
> Hardware...installed...
> 
> View attachment 253707


You are really such a tease.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What chance do we have of teaching proper tortoise rearranging practices when we’ve got to complete with fake things like this? I’m sure someone will see that were I did and start telling all their friends.
> View attachment 253741


Whahahaha. That is funny.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks for asking! I've been thinking of you guys, but I didn't get a chance to check in until, well, now.
> 
> I spent all day packing up pets and supplies to evacuate. Fortunately, my relocation site (my parents' place) is only 15 minutes from where I live.
> 
> I finally got my herd of cats (x8), the turtles (1 box turtle and the 2 Micro Muds), and bearded dragon unloaded and indoors. Still have to unload more supplies this evening.


Wow. how are things now? Was it bad.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Better prepared after the last couple years... Hermine... Irma... Michael... I'm getting tired of the yearly evacuation to my parents' place...


Maybe you should just move to your parents place.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Milan
> 
> View attachment 253756


Hi Milan,
Are you enjoying Lena's company?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning from foggy Kent!
> 
> Visibility is gradually improving and the temperature is forecast to be very warm and sunny today across the whole country.
> 
> 
> Today I have lunch with a friend and an evening governor meeting


Good Morning and Good luck.

Enjoy your lunch with your friend.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all
> 
> First...our thoughts are with those who are in the path of that darn hurricane getting ready to surge its way into the Florida panhandle.... stay safe!
> 
> Second...did you all know that it’s “World Porridge” day today?
> 
> Third...it’s probably our last full day of Summertime temperatures here today.... forecast high of 83F....but rains move in tomorrow....and that will be it. The next 10 days.....not higher than mid-60’s. :-(. So. I’m heading out for a few hours of morning kayaking on the calm, warm Summer waters......truck is loaded, just enjoying some coffee...and i have plenty of time before sunrise at 0710.
> 
> View attachment 253758


Enjoy your kayaking. and that porridge with the pears actually looks very yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Okay All caught up and ready to go.
It is thankfully not as hot today has the last three to four days have been. The torts are outside enjoying the sunshine and fresh breeze.

And I am going through all my photo's for the calendar contest. Problem is that it is so difficult to choose which one I like the best, as we are only allowed one submission. When you have more than one tort it gets really difficult to choose. Oh well, hopefully I will make the right choice and go from there. Who else is entering a photo for the contest?

Looking at Mark's pictures of porridge has made me hungry, so I think I am going to go and make my lunch a tad early today.

Not see you all later.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks for asking! I've been thinking of you guys, but I didn't get a chance to check in until, well, now.
> 
> I spent all day packing up pets and supplies to evacuate. Fortunately, my relocation site (my parents' place) is only 15 minutes from where I live.
> 
> I finally got my herd of cats (x8), the turtles (1 box turtle and the 2 Micro Muds), and bearded dragon unloaded and indoors. Still have to unload more supplies this evening.


Praying for you and hoping the best that the storm is not too bad. Im am thinking of you and your pets. Stay safe. Good luck.


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What chance do we have of teaching proper tortoise rearranging practices when we’ve got to complete with fake things like this? I’m sure someone will see that were I did and start telling all their friends.
> View attachment 253741



Not a lot that can be done there.. there are not that many willing to learn anymore... but the few who are will seek the truth and not put much thought behind this..... maybe)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks for asking! I've been thinking of you guys, but I didn't get a chance to check in until, well, now.
> 
> I spent all day packing up pets and supplies to evacuate. Fortunately, my relocation site (my parents' place) is only 15 minutes from where I live.
> 
> I finally got my herd of cats (x8), the turtles (1 box turtle and the 2 Micro Muds), and bearded dragon unloaded and indoors. Still have to unload more supplies this evening.



Poor babies will all he be in shock.. but at least you’ll all be safe. Keep us updated!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday a woman brought me a brand new hatchling sulcata and I'm expecting to be getting some hatchling desert tortoises on Sunday. I like to keep hatchlings until they're a year old, so I'll have these a while. I guess my dream of not having enclosures indoors has just flown the coop!


Enjoy the little babies. They grow so fast.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Better prepared after the last couple years... Hermine... Irma... Michael... I'm getting tired of the yearly evacuation to my parents' place...



I can’t imagine having to move my zoo.... you’ll be wiped out from stress alone.... big E-hugs your way!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I just listened to this again, Sabine, and it gave me goosebumps. You have a lovely voice, and quite the knack for choosing just the right song.


Thank you very much Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Milan
> 
> View attachment 253756


Greetings back. You are a child of universe......


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Milan
> 
> View attachment 253756



Good morning Lena! 
I hope you are having a blast in your travels. You have been missed. Nice pic.. looks really busy there....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine having to move my zoo.... you’ll be wiped out from stress alone.... big E-hugs your way!


Hi Heather. If I had to move my zoo I would need a real big bus.....
Luckily there are no storms and earthquakes in Germany.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning from foggy Kent!
> 
> Visibility is gradually improving and the temperature is forecast to be very warm and sunny today across the whole country.
> 
> 
> Today I have lunch with a friend and an evening governor meeting



Good morning Linda! 
It’s always beautiful when the fog moves out revealing bright shiny new world... I’d like to see that in Kent one day... enjoy lunch and I hope the meeting is short!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all
> 
> First...our thoughts are with those who are in the path of that darn hurricane getting ready to surge its way into the Florida panhandle.... stay safe!
> 
> Second...did you all know that it’s “World Porridge” day today?
> 
> Third...it’s probably our last full day of Summertime temperatures here today.... forecast high of 83F....but rains move in tomorrow....and that will be it. The next 10 days.....not higher than mid-60’s. :-(. So. I’m heading out for a few hours of morning kayaking on the calm, warm Summer waters......truck is loaded, just enjoying some coffee...and i have plenty of time before sunrise at 0710.
> 
> View attachment 253758



Good morning!
I certainly did not know that....
But I will be looking forward to a serene sunrise pic over the water have fun!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh No. But that is the best time to get out the torch and read a nice book or read one on your phone. I hope that by now it has come back on. And that all are okay.



It was over pretty quickly but I did get time reading in! It was all in all a successful day. Good morning to you Carol!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You are really such a tease.



SNAP!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay All caught up and ready to go.
> It is thankfully not as hot today has the last three to four days have been. The torts are outside enjoying the sunshine and fresh breeze.
> 
> And I am going through all my photo's for the calendar contest. Problem is that it is so difficult to choose which one I like the best, as we are only allowed one submission. When you have more than one tort it gets really difficult to choose. Oh well, hopefully I will make the right choice and go from there. Who else is entering a photo for the contest?
> 
> Looking at Mark's pictures of porridge has made me hungry, so I think I am going to go and make my lunch a tad early today.
> 
> Not see you all later.




We had a cool front blow in this week and my torts don’t like it!! They will be glad for the sun to come around again!
I am waiting to see the reply on multiple torts in one photo or only singles... then the choices will begin
Have a great day Carol!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Enjoy the little babies. They grow so fast.



Good morning Sabine!!! Haven’t exchanged words with you in a while! I hope all is well in Germany. I’m still following Ma & Mo closely


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It was over pretty quickly but I did get time reading in! It was all in all a successful day. Good morning to you Carol!


Good Morning Heather,
So glad that it was over quickly. What time is it there? It is now 13:14 over here in Cape Town.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Heather,
> So glad that it was over quickly. What time is it there? It is now 13:14 over here in Cape Town.



It’s a lovely 6:25 am in East Texas


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s a lovely 6:25 am in East Texas


LOL. My day is half over and yours is just beginning.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Warm thoughts and dry feet to you.


Dry feet, but sore feet from all the moving critters and supplies yesterday. I was glad to finally get off my feet.  Still waking up this morning.

The odd thing about the weather yesterday afternoon and evening... It didn't feel like a big storm was getting closer, if that makes sense. It was really humid, uncomfortably warm, and STILL. No wind, no breeze, no rain... and stayed that way until well after midnight.

That will change, though. The worst part of a hurricane is to the east side of the eye, or the northeast quadrant. The eye will be west of here.

I'm finally hearing rain outside now.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Wow. how are things now? Was it bad.


Not bad yet, but this storm is going to take a while to landfall and move through the area.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine having to move my zoo.... you’ll be wiped out from stress alone.... big E-hugs your way!


Very much appreciated!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My significant other is hunkered down at work, so he's sleeping in his office starting last night and probably through Thursday morning, at least. Emergency management for the local community college. They're understaffed, and he's been busy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> We don't get significant earthquakes in Florida. I guess that's the trade-off. At least the hurricanes give more warning... although this one caught many by surprise.


Thankfully, I'm not in an earthquake zone either. . . come to think of it, I guess I'm living the life! Be safe. I hope all is well when you are allowed to return home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Milan
> 
> View attachment 253756


What's with the giant white apple?


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dry feet, but sore feet from all the moving critters and supplies yesterday. I was glad to finally get off my feet.  Still waking up this morning.
> 
> The odd thing about the weather yesterday afternoon and evening... It didn't feel like a big storm was getting closer, if that makes sense. It was really humid, uncomfortably warm, and STILL. No wind, no breeze, no rain... and stayed that way until well after midnight.
> 
> That will change, though. The worst part of a hurricane is to the east side of the eye, or the northeast quadrant. The eye will be west of here.
> 
> I'm finally hearing rain outside now.



You’re so lucky that you have your parents nearby. Stay dry!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. If I had to move my zoo I would need a real big bus.....
> Luckily there are no storms and earthquakes in Germany.


Are you sure about the earthquakes? Granted, it's been years since looked into it, but I was thinking there was a fault line that ran under some of the major cities in Europe... from London to Istanbul. I want to say it hasn't been all that active, but may have experienced some activity shortly after I moved back from the UK. Maybe somewhere in the 2008 timeframe? 

All disclaimers apply, as I've been preoccupied with hurricane evacuation, and I had to settle for iced coffee this morning...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> Better prepared after the last couple years... Hermine... Irma... Michael... I'm getting tired of the yearly evacuation to my parents' place...


Me too.
It's pure crap.
I'm soooooo glad that global warming isn't real.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> What's with the giant white apple?



I’m not sure. Looks like someone decided to patch Apple’s apple [emoji23]

Greetings from Rome.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are you sure about the earthquakes? Granted, it's been years since looked into it, but I was thinking there was a fault line that ran under some of the major cities in Europe... from London to Istanbul. I want to say it hasn't been all that active, but may have experienced some activity shortly after I moved back from the UK. Maybe somewhere in the 2008 timeframe?
> 
> All disclaimers apply, as I've been preoccupied with hurricane evacuation, and I had to settle for iced coffee this morning...



There was a pretty bad earthquake in Italy a couple of years ago. And of course Vesuvius and Etna are both active volcanoes. Greece has had some bad ones too. The European quakes are usually not so severe as those in other parts of the world. 

I’m glad you’re safe. I hope Michael doesn’t cause too much damage


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’m not sure. Looks like someone decided to patch Apple’s apple [emoji23]
> 
> Greetings from Rome.
> 
> View attachment 253770



I’d forgotten you were in Italy. Ciao!


----------



## JoesMum

That’s me caught up. Lunch eaten, chatted at length and now a drive in beautiful sunshine with autumnal colours down to my meeting about 20 miles from here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I’m not sure. Looks like someone decided to patch Apple’s apple [emoji23]
> 
> Greetings from Rome.
> 
> View attachment 253770


Oh, so it's the Apple Computer sign. I see.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not bad yet, but this storm is going to take a while to landfall and move through the area.


Oh dear. Stay safe and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other is hunkered down at work, so he's sleeping in his office starting last night and probably through Thursday morning, at least. Emergency management for the local community college. They're understaffed, and he's been busy.


Good luck to him too. I hope he stays safe as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> I certainly did not know that....
> But I will be looking forward to a serene sunrise pic over the water have fun!




Since you asked.... here is one from early this morning....


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not sure. Looks like someone decided to patch Apple’s apple [emoji23]
> 
> Greetings from Rome.
> 
> View attachment 253770


Hi Rome
Please make sure Lena has an awesome time.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Hi Rome
> Please make sure Lena has an awesome time.


(head slap) Oh, now I get it! Rome sent greetings. Duh!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (head slap) Oh, now I get it! Rome sent greetings. Duh!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Stay safe and let us know how you are doing.


Will do. Thanks again for the warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I’m glad you’re safe. I hope Michael doesn’t cause too much damage


It's funny you said that - my significant other shares the same name as the storm.


----------



## Momof4

I’m not sure why reporters put themselves in danger reporting bad weather. 
If everyone is supposed to evacuate why do they stand in 2 feet of water and try not to get blown away?

Can’t they go up into a high rise and zoom in or something safer?


----------



## Momof4

Earthquakes don’t bother me but a hurricane or tornado sure would scare the heck out of me!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I’m not sure why reporters put themselves in danger reporting bad weather.
> If everyone is supposed to evacuate why do they stand in 2 feet of water and try not to get blown away?
> 
> Can’t they go up into a high rise and zoom in or something safer?


Somebody probably drags them inside when the sustained tropical storm force winds set in. That's when the first responders, the "boots on the ground," get called back in. Emergency personnel don't go out again until the winds die down below that threshold.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are you sure about the earthquakes? Granted, it's been years since looked into it, but I was thinking there was a fault line that ran under some of the major cities in Europe... from London to Istanbul. I want to say it hasn't been all that active, but may have experienced some activity shortly after I moved back from the UK. Maybe somewhere in the 2008 timeframe?
> 
> All disclaimers apply, as I've been preoccupied with hurricane evacuation, and I had to settle for iced coffee this morning...



Iced coffee is enough to ruin anyone’s day!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 253784


Hmmm. It does seem to be rather dangerous work.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. It does seem to be rather dangerous work.



Well at least Lester Holt is reporting from a hotel room with a mattress blocking his window.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well at least Lester Holt is reporting from a hotel room with a mattress blocking his window.


Smart man.


----------



## Momof4

As much as I like the remodel jobs we are doing around here I’m tired of contractors in my house! 
Right now I’m in my sons room hanging out. 
My poor dogs have too stay outside, my cat is locked in a room and the little Chihuahua is with me because the front door has to stay open so the workers don’t scratch it up. 
This guy comes and goes or shows up 3 and works 2 hours. 
I’m over it!! His work is great but it’s slow!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> As much as I like the remodel jobs we are doing around here I’m tired of contractors in my house!
> Right now I’m in my sons room hanging out.
> My poor dogs have too stay outside, my cat is locked in a room and the little Chihuahua is with me because the front door has to stay open so the workers don’t scratch it up.
> This guy comes and goes or shows up 3 and works 2 hours.
> I’m over it!! His work is great but it’s slow!


I know you've done your daughter's room and the fireplace. What else is being done?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I've been posting some updates to the Tracking Michael thread here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/tracking-michael.170114/ as well. My mobile internet connection is a bit spotty, so I may not get updates posted to both threads (so please check both, if you have a chance).


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m not sure why reporters put themselves in danger reporting bad weather.
> If everyone is supposed to evacuate why do they stand in 2 feet of water and try not to get blown away?
> 
> Can’t they go up into a high rise and zoom in or something safer?



It feels more immediate and makes better television. Reporters’ lives are dirt-cheap. (Speaking as a journalism graduate.)


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> As much as I like the remodel jobs we are doing around here I’m tired of contractors in my house!
> Right now I’m in my sons room hanging out.
> My poor dogs have too stay outside, my cat is locked in a room and the little Chihuahua is with me because the front door has to stay open so the workers don’t scratch it up.
> This guy comes and goes or shows up 3 and works 2 hours.
> I’m over it!! His work is great but it’s slow!



Is it not over yet?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been posting some updates to the Tracking Michael thread here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/tracking-michael.170114/ as well. My mobile internet connection is a bit spotty, so I may not get updates posted to both threads (so please check both, if you have a chance).



Thinking of you!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> As much as I like the remodel jobs we are doing around here I’m tired of contractors in my house!
> Right now I’m in my sons room hanging out.
> My poor dogs have too stay outside, my cat is locked in a room and the little Chihuahua is with me because the front door has to stay open so the workers don’t scratch it up.
> This guy comes and goes or shows up 3 and works 2 hours.
> I’m over it!! His work is great but it’s slow!


That would drive me totally nuts.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon all.
Trying to find one photo in amongst lots of photos is really difficult. I eventually found it though.
Last night i picked a pumpkin flower and gave it to the torts. Later when i went back there was no trace of it anywhere. And it was the first time they had eaten it. Also keep in mind that they are so busy grazing in their outdoor enclosure that when they come back in at night they are not very hungry anymore. I was very impressed.
Well not much more going on. Except work has upgraded my computer so there are lots to check. To make sure everything is there.
Not see you all later.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Sabine!!! Haven’t exchanged words with you in a while! I hope all is well in Germany. I’m still following Ma & Mo closely


Hello Heather. I am fine and my pets are too. I am glad that you are following Ma & Mo so closely.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It’s a lovely 6:25 am in East Texas


Much too early .....
Good Morning Heather. Have you had a quarrel with your bed ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> LOL. My day is half over and yours is just beginning.


Hello Carol. My days begin late and end late....
Huhuuuuu said the night owl.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. My days begin late and end late....
> Huhuuuuu said the night owl.


Lately mine begin early and end late.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I know you've done your daughter's room and the fireplace. What else is being done?



Office floor, walk in closet, moved and added doors and flooring in our room.

The fireplace isn’t even done[emoji53] We waited for the cabinets to come in and we were one short so waiting for it so we can build the platform for the kick plate. We also put recessed lighting in 3 rooms.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> As much as I like the remodel jobs we are doing around here I’m tired of contractors in my house!
> Right now I’m in my sons room hanging out.
> My poor dogs have too stay outside, my cat is locked in a room and the little Chihuahua is with me because the front door has to stay open so the workers don’t scratch it up.
> This guy comes and goes or shows up 3 and works 2 hours.
> I’m over it!! His work is great but it’s slow!


I hate having the house knocked about. Knocking our kitchen and dining room together took foreevr!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> That would drive me totally nuts.



It was fine in the beginning but this guy really does help because my husband travels a lot so he just doesn’t have time to do all the work. 

My husband is heading back to China for 23 days soon! It’s his 6th trip there this year.


----------



## JoesMum

Thoughts with you and your family and neighbours


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all!

I started today with a wasp sting on my finger  It was lurking on my dressing gown. I still haven't found the little #&£%*?* to murder it 

I got stung on my hand last year while gardening and my whole arm swelled up. My doctor prescribed a second antihistamine that I could take alongside the one I had at home and also antibiotics.

I am taking both the prescribed antihistamine (I had some left) and the other again and this time the swelling is restricted to the finger so far. Hopefully thst is where it will stay.

Anyhow, I went to yoga thinking it would take my mind off the discomfort and we went for our favourite coffee-shop-cum-bakery afterwards. There's nothing like a cheese scone with marmite to take your mind off your hurts 

I hope you are all having a good Thursday


----------



## JoesMum

And a very Happy Birthday to the CDR's one and only Ed. Happy Birthday @ZEROPILOT. I hope Sukey and Kelly are spoiling you


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks. Linda.
It's just Suki and I today.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I started today with a wasp sting on my finger  It was lurking on my dressing gown. I still haven't found the little #&£%*?* to murder it
> 
> I got stung on my hand last year while gardening and my whole arm swelled up. My doctor prescribed a second antihistamine that I could take alongside the one I had at home and also antibiotics.
> 
> I am taking both the prescribed antihistamine (I had some left) and the other again and this time the swelling is restricted to the finger so far. Hopefully thst is where it will stay.
> 
> Anyhow, I went to yoga thinking it would take my mind off the discomfort and we went for our favourite coffee-shop-cum-bakery afterwards. There's nothing like a cheese scone with marmite to take your mind off your hurts
> 
> I hope you are all having a good Thursday



Well that just sucks!! But the yoga and cheese seem like good steps in a better direction.. hope the rest of the day makes up for the crappy start!


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. Linda.
> It's just Suki and I today.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!![emoji512][emoji322][emoji324]


----------



## EllieMay

A very late good morning to all of you and a happy Thursday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> It was fine in the beginning but this guy really does help because my husband travels a lot so he just doesn’t have time to do all the work.
> 
> My husband is heading back to China for 23 days soon! It’s his 6th trip there this year.



Wow...i never did get to China in my USG travels - almost got to Hong Kong, but the proposed month-long trip got cancelled :-(

Does he speak any of the Chinese dialects?

Very cool!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I started today with a wasp sting on my finger  It was lurking on my dressing gown. I still haven't found the little #&£%*?* to murder it
> 
> I got stung on my hand last year while gardening and my whole arm swelled up. My doctor prescribed a second antihistamine that I could take alongside the one I had at home and also antibiotics.
> 
> I am taking both the prescribed antihistamine (I had some left) and the other again and this time the swelling is restricted to the finger so far. Hopefully thst is where it will stay.
> 
> Anyhow, I went to yoga thinking it would take my mind off the discomfort and we went for our favourite coffee-shop-cum-bakery afterwards. There's nothing like a cheese scone with marmite to take your mind off your hurts
> 
> I hope you are all having a good Thursday



Sounds good....do you do regular or Bikram? I did Bikram for two years....every other day.. loved it. I might start back up again once kayaking slows down.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds good....do you do regular or Bikram? I did Bikram for two years....every other day.. loved it. I might start back up again once kayaking slows down.


Iyenagat


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’dsy all

It’s hot humid and muggy (and very muddy) here today. Lots of rain this year has kept our garden a bit toooo wet and gushy.
But...our Royal Sultan Sully loves it! Too bad though, after today, temps are to drop 20 plus degrees and stay there.

A pix of Sully out in his mud garden


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Office floor, walk in closet, moved and added doors and flooring in our room.
> 
> The fireplace isn’t even done[emoji53] We waited for the cabinets to come in and we were one short so waiting for it so we can build the platform for the kick plate. We also put recessed lighting in 3 rooms.


Sounds like it might have been better to look for another house with the features you want!


----------



## Yvonne G

And a fine-looking beasty he is!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

The beasty comment was directed to Maro2bear. I shoulda' hit 'reply' instead of making a stand alone post.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The beasty comment was directed to Maro2bear. I shoulda' hit 'reply' instead of making a stand alone post.



Yes.....unfortunately, with temps predicted to drop 20 degrees overnight, and our lows now in 40s, and going lower from here on into Winter, Sully came inside now. No more hot humid rainy days until May 2019.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’dsy all
> 
> 
> A pix of Sully out in his mud garden
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

This is what is changing our Summer to late Fall. On it’s way....thunder is already here..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
> I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....


You know your stuff. They're fortunate to have you.


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Ed!!
@ZEROPILOT


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
> I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....



That is awesome!!
Our friend just got a job there and he loves all the discounted items they offer employees.

Congrats!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...i never did get to China in my USG travels - almost got to Hong Kong, but the proposed month-long trip got cancelled :-(
> 
> Does he speak any of the Chinese dialects?
> 
> Very cool!



Not really. He only knows a few words. The factory owners speak decent English.


----------



## Momof4

@joesmom

Ouch!! I hope it feels better soon!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Not really. He only knows a few words. The factory owners speak decent English.



That works.!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....unfortunately, with temps predicted to drop 20 degrees overnight, and our lows now in 40s, and going lower from here on into Winter, Sully came inside now. No more hot humid rainy days until May 2019.


You get that long of a reprieve from hot humid rainy days?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> You get that long of a reprieve from hot humid rainy days?



No more hot and humid days for sure - cold rain and then sleet and snow for sure.

For example..look at the temps these next few days


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
> I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....


Aw. . . I love your designation!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds good....do you do regular or Bikram? I did Bikram for two years....every other day.. loved it. I might start back up again once kayaking slows down.



OVERACHIEVER


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It was fine in the beginning but this guy really does help because my husband travels a lot so he just doesn’t have time to do all the work.
> 
> My husband is heading back to China for 23 days soon! It’s his 6th trip there this year.


Wow, your hubby stays away long. Mine stays away maybe a day or two at a time. You must feel like a single parent for most of the year.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I started today with a wasp sting on my finger  It was lurking on my dressing gown. I still haven't found the little #&£%*?* to murder it
> 
> I got stung on my hand last year while gardening and my whole arm swelled up. My doctor prescribed a second antihistamine that I could take alongside the one I had at home and also antibiotics.
> 
> I am taking both the prescribed antihistamine (I had some left) and the other again and this time the swelling is restricted to the finger so far. Hopefully thst is where it will stay.
> 
> Anyhow, I went to yoga thinking it would take my mind off the discomfort and we went for our favourite coffee-shop-cum-bakery afterwards. There's nothing like a cheese scone with marmite to take your mind off your hurts
> 
> I hope you are all having a good Thursday


Ouch. I hope that by now the swelling has gone down and that your finger is feeling much better. It is never nice to be stung by anything. Do wasps die after stinging someone or is that only restricted to bees?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to the CDR's one and only Ed. Happy Birthday @ZEROPILOT. I hope Sukey and Kelly are spoiling you


Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. Linda.
> It's just Suki and I today.


A very belated Happy Birthday. I hope that yesterday was an awesome one for you. Even though it was only you and Suki - did you at least get yourself a nice dinner?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> A very late good morning to all of you and a happy Thursday


A Very good Morning to you and all your critters and A HAPPY FRIDAY.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’dsy all
> 
> It’s hot humid and muggy (and very muddy) here today. Lots of rain this year has kept our garden a bit toooo wet and gushy.
> But...our Royal Sultan Sully loves it! Too bad though, after today, temps are to drop 20 plus degrees and stay there.
> 
> A pix of Sully out in his mud garden
> 
> View attachment 253880


Sully is looking very happy.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
> I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....


Congratulations. I hope it is what you are looking for.


----------



## CarolM

Yayy, Friday has finally arrived.




The days are getting longer and hotter. Which means that your days are becoming shorter and colder. Sorry for you all .
Today is actually quite windy which makes the temp drop slightly. I love it when the wind blows especially on hot days. Helps tremendously with the heat. 

I am seeing the osteopath later today, I was supposed to go back to him only next week, but my neck, shoulder, lower back and arm muscles keep on wanting to go into spasm. And are in pain. I have had to take pain killers once but am trying to stay away from them for as long as possible. Just when I thought that all was going well and that I was getting back to feeling like a normal person it has started again. I am so so sick of it. I need to order myself a new body. Anybody know where I can get one please? 

Tomorrow morning I have to get up early so that I can go to the traffic department and renew my car license. Hopefully the queue will not be long, as I cannot stand for long periods and I don't have a walking stick or something to indicate that I have that kind of problem. I am not sure if it is the same overseas, but if you are injured or old or handicapped over here you generally get to skip waiting in queues - which is a good thing, those poor people have enough to deal with without having to stand in queues.

Anyway rant over and I hope everyone has an awesome day.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy belated birthday, Ed! @ZEROPILOT

Greetings from Vatican, everyone!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy belated birthday, Ed! @ZEROPILOT
> 
> Greetings from Vatican, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 253949


Gorgeous stairs.
Hi there Vatican. Are you looking after Lena and making sure she and her family are having a good time?


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Iyenagat



Ooops IyenagaR


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
> I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....



Well done Ed!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow, your hubby stays away long. Mine stays away maybe a day or two at a time. You must feel like a single parent for most of the year.



I know that single parent feeling. JoesDad did 7 months in Sydney, Australia, had 3 months at home and then did 18 months in New Delhi, India when the children were in their public exam years. 

Usually he spent 2 weeks there and then 2 weeks here. Sometimes it was only 1 week here and sometimes up to 4 weeks over there. It was a punishing schedule especially on his body clock. He can now sleep anywhere at any time of day.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ouch. I hope that by now the swelling has gone down and that your finger is feeling much better. It is never nice to be stung by anything. Do wasps die after stinging someone or is that only restricted to bees?



Wasps live to sting again and I still haven’t found this one[emoji35]

My finger is much more swollen than yesterday but the swelling hasn’t spread to my hand



This is what happened within hours when I was stung last year



I’ll keep taking the pills!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yayy, Friday has finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 253938
> 
> 
> The days are getting longer and hotter. Which means that your days are becoming shorter and colder. Sorry for you all .
> Today is actually quite windy which makes the temp drop slightly. I love it when the wind blows especially on hot days. Helps tremendously with the heat.
> 
> I am seeing the osteopath later today, I was supposed to go back to him only next week, but my neck, shoulder, lower back and arm muscles keep on wanting to go into spasm. And are in pain. I have had to take pain killers once but am trying to stay away from them for as long as possible. Just when I thought that all was going well and that I was getting back to feeling like a normal person it has started again. I am so so sick of it. I need to order myself a new body. Anybody know where I can get one please?



Don’t despair Carol. Think back to where you were. Setbacks happen on the road to recovery and people like me and you are probably never going to be one hundred percent fit. There are always going to be bad periods with our bodies, but hopefully they will become fewer and further between. And if you need painkillers then take them! It doesn’t matter for short periods - that is what they’re for! (And I am dreadful about taking them when I should too [emoji849])


> Tomorrow morning I have to get up early so that I can go to the traffic department and renew my car license. Hopefully the queue will not be long, as I cannot stand for long periods and I don't have a walking stick or something to indicate that I have that kind of problem. I am not sure if it is the same overseas, but if you are injured or old or handicapped over here you generally get to skip waiting in queues - which is a good thing, those poor people have enough to deal with without having to stand in queues.
> 
> Anyway rant over and I hope everyone has an awesome day.


We can do all this online! Vehicle tax is paid by direct debit from the bank or by online payment. 

Drivers License is renewed online and will use your passport photo l, as the passport system is connected, or a photo taken yourself against a plain wall. 

Even the passport renewal can be done online now - unless the passport is lost or stolen


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. I’m all caught up. I have to pop out for a while. Not see you all later! x


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> OVERACHIEVER



Nagh...not sure if anyone else has done Bikram Yoga, but the room is kept at around 105-110 degrees. Stretches and warm up, followed by 26 postures. It really gives you a a whole body workout..the more often you go, the “easier” it gets....


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are you sure about the earthquakes? Granted, it's been years since looked into it, but I was thinking there was a fault line that ran under some of the major cities in Europe... from London to Istanbul. I want to say it hasn't been all that active, but may have experienced some activity shortly after I moved back from the UK. Maybe somewhere in the 2008 timeframe?
> 
> All disclaimers apply, as I've been preoccupied with hurricane evacuation, and I had to settle for iced coffee this morning... [/QUOTE
> Germany is relatively safe with earthquakes. Only in the south we have some but they are not so strong to destroy buildings.
> We have had some storms in the past





CarolM said:


> Lately mine begin early and end late.


What ?  You are confusing me


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Office floor, walk in closet, moved and added doors and flooring in our room.
> 
> The fireplace isn’t even done[emoji53] We waited for the cabinets to come in and we were one short so waiting for it so we can build the platform for the kick plate. We also put recessed lighting in 3 rooms.


Hello Kathy. Sounds like much to do.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Wasps live to sting again and I still haven’t found this one[emoji35]
> 
> My finger is much more swollen than yesterday but the swelling hasn’t spread to my hand
> View attachment 253950
> 
> 
> This is what happened within hours when I was stung last year
> View attachment 253951
> 
> 
> I’ll keep taking the pills!



Oh my goodness!!! That doesn’t look good at all!!! I feel for you.

I do remember that hand from last year!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I started today with a wasp sting on my finger  It was lurking on my dressing gown. I still haven't found the little #&£%*?* to murder it
> 
> I got stung on my hand last year while gardening and my whole arm swelled up. My doctor prescribed a second antihistamine that I could take alongside the one I had at home and also antibiotics.
> 
> I am taking both the prescribed antihistamine (I had some left) and the other again and this time the swelling is restricted to the finger so far. Hopefully thst is where it will stay.
> 
> Anyhow, I went to yoga thinking it would take my mind off the discomfort and we went for our favourite coffee-shop-cum-bakery afterwards. There's nothing like a cheese scone with marmite to take your mind off your hurts
> 
> I hope you are all having a good Thursday


Oh, nasty wasp ! I don`t like wasps too. Do you know that some wasps eat bees ?
I hope your meds work and you don`t get a swelling. Poor Linda.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to the CDR's one and only Ed. Happy Birthday @ZEROPILOT. I hope Sukey and Kelly are spoiling you


Oh, have I missed your birthday ? Sorry Ed. A very Happy Belated Birthday. @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’dsy all
> 
> It’s hot humid and muggy (and very muddy) here today. Lots of rain this year has kept our garden a bit toooo wet and gushy.
> But...our Royal Sultan Sully loves it! Too bad though, after today, temps are to drop 20 plus degrees and stay there.
> 
> A pix of Sully out in his mud garden
> 
> View attachment 253880


It it obviously that Sully likes the mud. Nice picture.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....unfortunately, with temps predicted to drop 20 degrees overnight, and our lows now in 40s, and going lower from here on into Winter, Sully came inside now. No more hot humid rainy days until May 2019.


What means that Sully comes in ? Can you show us pictures of the indoor enclosure please ?


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
> I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....


GREAT ! Congrats for your new job.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all! (yes, it's morning here) My tortoise partner is coming to get all the leopard babies this week-end. I have many chores for him to take care of! But that also means I have to clean house today. So I'll not be talking to you all until late Sunday night or early Monday a.m. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> What ?  You are confusing me




I’m thinking Carol meant that her days “Start” very early and “End” very late......


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all! (yes, it's morning here) My tortoise partner is coming to get all the leopard babies this week-end. I have many chores for him to take care of! But that also means I have to clean house today. So I'll not be talking to you all until late Sunday night or early Monday a.m. Take care of yourselves.



Have fun....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I know that single parent feeling. JoesDad did 7 months in Sydney, Australia, had 3 months at home and then did 18 months in New Delhi, India when the children were in their public exam years.
> 
> Usually he spent 2 weeks there and then 2 weeks here. Sometimes it was only 1 week here and sometimes up to 4 weeks over there. It was a punishing schedule especially on his body clock. He can now sleep anywhere at any time of day.


Wow. Must have horrible.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wasps live to sting again and I still haven’t found this one[emoji35]
> 
> My finger is much more swollen than yesterday but the swelling hasn’t spread to my hand
> View attachment 253950
> 
> 
> This is what happened within hours when I was stung last year
> View attachment 253951
> 
> 
> I’ll keep taking the pills!


Shame. Looks really sore. I hope it goes down soon.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Don’t despair Carol. Think back to where you were. Setbacks happen on the road to recovery and people like me and you are probably never going to be one hundred percent fit. There are always going to be bad periods with our bodies, but hopefully they will become fewer and further between. And if you need painkillers then take them! It doesn’t matter for short periods - that is what they’re for! (And I am dreadful about taking them when I should too [emoji849])
> 
> We can do all this online! Vehicle tax is paid by direct debit from the bank or by online payment.
> 
> Drivers License is renewed online and will use your passport photo l, as the passport system is connected, or a photo taken yourself against a plain wall.
> 
> Even the passport renewal can be done online now - unless the passport is lost or stolen


Wow. How lucky is that. So much better and easier.
And thanks Linda for the encouraging words. In my heart I know what you are saying is very true but one still hopes. The osteopath gave me some good tips to help and it will have to carry on being a work in progress .


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What ?  You are confusing me


My comment is completely separate to Anne's. I was referring to my day starting early and ending late.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all! (yes, it's morning here) My tortoise partner is coming to get all the leopard babies this week-end. I have many chores for him to take care of! But that also means I have to clean house today. So I'll not be talking to you all until late Sunday night or early Monday a.m. Take care of yourselves.


You too Yvonne. I hope it all gets done. And don't do too much. Although for you that really leaves very little not done.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking Carol meant that her days “Start” very early and “End” very late......


Got it in one.


----------



## CarolM

Waiting for hubby and we are getting pizza for supper tonight. Yum yum


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Waiting for hubby and we are getting pizza for supper tonight. Yum yum



Pizza sounds so good right now!!
What kind do you like?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Pizza sounds so good right now!!
> What kind do you like?


Salami. Bacon. Peppadew piquante peppers and cheddar cheese. Going ofc my diet but i really feel like pizza tonight.


----------



## Momof4

I’m down with a headache today. I’ve never had a bad shoulder for about a year and it’s been getting worse. 
I went to my chiropractor’s massage therapist and she worked on me yesterday and now I have a headache that won’t go away. 
I want to sleep but the contractor hasn’t showed up yet and told me he was coming 2 hours ago. 
I’m done whining now.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m down with a headache today. I’ve never had a bad shoulder for about a year and it’s been getting worse.
> I went to my chiropractor’s massage therapist and she worked on me yesterday and now I have a headache that won’t go away.
> I want to sleep but the contractor hasn’t showed up yet and told me he was coming 2 hours ago.
> I’m done whining now.


Oh no. Try drinking lots of water. My osteopath always makes me drink lots of water after a session. And it actually does help to prevent a headache.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ouch. I hope that by now the swelling has gone down and that your finger is feeling much better. It is never nice to be stung by anything. Do wasps die after stinging someone or is that only restricted to bees?


Wasps don`t die after they have stung.
Good evening Carol. I hope you have had a nice day.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Wasps don`t die after they have stung.
> Good evening Carol. I hope you have had a nice day.


Hi Bee. 
Of course it has been a good day. It is Friday. [emoji6] how has your day been?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayy, Friday has finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 253938
> 
> 
> The days are getting longer and hotter. Which means that your days are becoming shorter and colder. Sorry for you all .
> Today is actually quite windy which makes the temp drop slightly. I love it when the wind blows especially on hot days. Helps tremendously with the heat.
> 
> I am seeing the osteopath later today, I was supposed to go back to him only next week, but my neck, shoulder, lower back and arm muscles keep on wanting to go into spasm. And are in pain. I have had to take pain killers once but am trying to stay away from them for as long as possible. Just when I thought that all was going well and that I was getting back to feeling like a normal person it has started again. I am so so sick of it. I need to order myself a new body. Anybody know where I can get one please?
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have to get up early so that I can go to the traffic department and renew my car license. Hopefully the queue will not be long, as I cannot stand for long periods and I don't have a walking stick or something to indicate that I have that kind of problem. I am not sure if it is the same overseas, but if you are injured or old or handicapped over here you generally get to skip waiting in queues - which is a good thing, those poor people have enough to deal with without having to stand in queues.
> 
> Anyway rant over and I hope everyone has an awesome day.


Hi Carol. I am sorry to hear that you have again pain. Hopefully the osteopath can help you.
I cannot stand for longer periods too. I know what you mean. Good luck that you must not wait too long.
When I find a seller of "new bodies" I will order one for you too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. I am sorry to hear that you have again pain. Hopefully the osteopath can help you.
> I cannot stand for longer periods too. I know what you mean. Good luck that you must not wait too long.
> When I find a seller of "new bodies" I will order one for you too.


Lol. Thanks Sabine. You are a good friend.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi Bee.
> Of course it has been a good day. It is Friday. [emoji6] how has your day been?


My day went quit well too. I was working but now I have free time for several days.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Thanks Sabine. You are a good friend.


Thank you Carol. Like you are too.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My day went quit well too. I was working but now I have free time for several days.


That sounds awesome.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Happy belated birthday, Ed! @ZEROPILOT
> 
> Greetings from Vatican, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 253949


Hi Lena, are you going to meet the Pope ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Wasps live to sting again and I still haven’t found this one[emoji35]
> 
> My finger is much more swollen than yesterday but the swelling hasn’t spread to my hand
> View attachment 253950
> 
> 
> This is what happened within hours when I was stung last year
> View attachment 253951
> 
> 
> I’ll keep taking the pills!


Have you treatened the sting with an onion ? The juice of the onion can help to prevent swellings when you use it immedeately on the sting.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all! (yes, it's morning here) My tortoise partner is coming to get all the leopard babies this week-end. I have many chores for him to take care of! But that also means I have to clean house today. So I'll not be talking to you all until late Sunday night or early Monday a.m. Take care of yourselves.


We will do. Please do the same and take care of you.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking Carol meant that her days “Start” very early and “End” very late......


Ah, thank you for translating.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> My comment is completely separate to Anne's. I was referring to my day starting early and ending late.


Yes, now I got it. 
Poor you. I hope your weekend days start later.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Waiting for hubby and we are getting pizza for supper tonight. Yum yum


I saw how your pizza was made.....


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone - long time no not see.
Guess who spilled coffee all over their laptop?
A colleague in school has sorted it out for me and I've only just had it back today but thankfully it's all working.
Hope everyone is well I will try to read all past posts to catch up - but I'm guessing there's quite a few!!
So I'd better make a start!


----------



## Lyn W

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Adam is simply taking time off with wife and tortoise. All is well with them. Regarding the sketching of tortoises, here is a sketch I find to be wonderfully done …
> View attachment 253023
> the woman who drew this has the username of…all I’ve got is her email address and I hold those in close.
> I contacted her and she drew this of my tortoise “Little Ricky”. She used ink which is unforgiving if y’all make a mistake.
> View attachment 253024


That's incredible!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good luck with that, Linda.
> It's great fun, but just takes so much time.
> And I'm brassic, so no TORTOISE or Fossil Forum Secret Santa for me this year or wifey will kill me.
> And i'm just so tired all the time just now.


Good to see you popped back in Adam and that all is well.
Sorry to hear you're so tired and hope you aren't sickening for some dreaded lurgy.
Take care of yourself and let Tidgy go buy the potatoes!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey there Adam, glad your Poppin in. 12 hours is a long day but we come out of the freezer every 2hrs for a 20 minute break so it breaks up the shift nicely and I usually only work 4 days a week I've just been picking up a lot of extra days to try and keep my mind occupied since the passing of my father. I know what you mean about the addictive personality. Me and FB have a love hate relationship. I get on it a little then find myself using it all the time then I end up deactivating it a few months, then repeat the process lol


I don't bother with FB much but there have been occasions when I have had to ban myself from TTF to get some work done!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just for fun!
> View attachment 253211
> 
> 
> Jamnie [emoji23]


Edwoan


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy has been making a habit of this lately. I think he's confused about what the hide is used for.
> View attachment 253226
> View attachment 253227
> View attachment 253228
> View attachment 253229


He looks so proud of himself for getting up there.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> So I need to vent...... I usually don’t talk about the not so perfect things in my life because I choose to overlook and be happy... but I’m very angry right now. Maybe hurt as well. I’ve told y’all about my 14yr old I took in this year. We are struggling. He is continuously in trouble in school and does not listen well at all. To keep from writing a novel, I’ll leave that at that... I’m not sure I’m dealing with it well. I have raised my children to be honest and respectful and they have never given me more than a minutes trouble. I know Dillon has a lot to overcome and I’m not giving up on him but I really need some prayers for guidance, strength, patience.... u name it, anything is bound to help.... on a positive note, sometimes it seems like I’m seeing a difference... just prayers please and we don’t have to talk about it anymore


Sorry to hear this, Heather and hope things have improved since you posted it.


----------



## Lyn W

I forgot to say that I hope everyone in the path of Hurricane Michael is safe and not suffered too much damage to your homes.
I've been thinking of all our US friends and hoping you are OK.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Joe was cared for by our well trained neighbour when we were away. Unfortunately, the neighbour and his wife both died last year.
> 
> JoesDad is still quite keen on working overseas for a long period and taking me with him. We don’t want to commit ourselves just yet.


I've not been away in 4 years because of Lola. 
I don't have neighbours I could trust and although I have a big family all spread about, it would still mean a round trip of 18 miles for the closest sister to come and see to him twice a day which is a lot to ask. I suppose I am also pretty fussy when it comes to his food prep etc too. 
I should get a camper van so we can travel the world together!!
How eccentric would that make me look?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Homecoming is tomorrow, formal dance Saturday... I finished the mum tonight.. I was rather pleased with my efforts & Minime was ecstatic.. think it’s ok? I’m not known to be crafty at all, but I wanted to do this for her.
> 
> View attachment 253344


Brilliant job!!
I bet she loved it!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> First the important news. John texted me last night! No news and he has a new number, but he did get in touch! I hope I get a reply to my response; I will let you know.
> 
> As for Carol’s enquiry about the weekend... we will be in London on Saturday and the forecast is on the sodden side of wet.
> 
> Sunday will be a quiet day, I think.


That is good news about John at least we know he is OK and hopefully he's seen our messages about we miss him and wish him well.


----------



## Lyn W

I've got as far as page 6060 and have to break for a short while but.....I'll be back!
(Said in my best Arnie voice)


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m down with a headache today. I’ve never had a bad shoulder for about a year and it’s been getting worse.
> I went to my chiropractor’s massage therapist and she worked on me yesterday and now I have a headache that won’t go away.
> I want to sleep but the contractor hasn’t showed up yet and told me he was coming 2 hours ago.
> I’m done whining now.


Now then Kathy. The last person I know who saw a chiropractor was Carol. I'll tell you what I told her because it made a big difference to her mobility.

My physio is also an osteopath. Osteopaths look at the whole body where chiropractors tend to focus on a specific area. You may do well to get an osteopath to look at you.

My shoulder started as huge pain in the shoulder blad area with pain in the upper arm and shoulder joint and a limited range of movement. With the help of my physio/osteo , doing the exercises she set daily and swimming 3 times a week I have made a huge difference to both the pain and the range of movement. The swimming seemed to really turn the tide.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone - long time no not see.
> Guess who spilled coffee all over their laptop?
> A colleague in school has sorted it out for me and I've only just had it back today but thankfully it's all working.
> Hope everyone is well I will try to read all past posts to catch up - but I'm guessing there's quite a few!!
> So I'd better make a start!


Hi Lyn. You were lucky! And you obviously don't take a large amount of sugar in your coffee. Sugar is a killer for IT equipment!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all! 

I have both my children home  Daughter was working in East Kent this week and has come home for the weekend on her way back to Southampton where she lives. Son has a friend's party to attend tomorrow.

The best news is that Son has found and annihilated the wasp! It is no more! [emoji322] Let's hope there are none of its friends lurking!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening All

I haven’t included a “teaser” pix in awhile..... all part of the great build for Sully...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening All
> 
> I haven’t included a “teaser” pix in awhile..... all part of the great build for Sully...
> 
> View attachment 253971


A radiant heat panel?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lyn. You were lucky! And you obviously don't take a large amount of sugar in your coffee. Sugar is a killer for IT equipment!


Yes I was - especially as it's my nephew's spare laptop that I have on indefinite loan.
Thankfully I don't take sugar at all.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Now then Kathy. The last person I know who saw a chiropractor was Carol. I'll tell you what I told her because it made a big difference to her mobility.
> 
> My physio is also an osteopath. Osteopaths look at the whole body where chiropractors tend to focus on a specific area. You may do well to get an osteopath to look at you.
> 
> My shoulder started as huge pain in the shoulder blad area with pain in the upper arm and shoulder joint and a limited range of movement. With the help of my physio/osteo , doing the exercises she set daily and swimming 3 times a week I have made a huge difference to both the pain and the range of movement. The swimming seemed to really turn the tide.



Our chiropractor is more of a wellness lady. She uses the activator method and she takes care us from head to toe. 
If I don’t see results I’ll see someone else. I actually went to a sports medicine dr. and he said I had frozen shoulder but my chiro disagrees. 

I may use the tens machine tonight.

I did not drink enough water because I was so lethargic today and I think I was dehydrated. 

The contractor never came[emoji51]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Mostly Rome. But with stopovers in Milan, Bologna, and Florence. Might take a trip down to Pompeii too - daughter has read about the volcano eruption of 79AD at school.
> 
> Any recommendations for restaurants in those places? We’re always open to a good suggestion!


I hope you are having a wonderful time (if you're still there that is)


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Some pix of the British Ship “Monmouth” in Baltimore for Fleet Week. We were able to paddle up pretty close to this ship....not as close to the US Naval vessels in port. (Very overcast day).
> 
> 
> *HMS Monmouth* is the sixth "Duke"-class Type 23 frigate of the Royal Navy. She is the seventh ship to bear the name and was launched by Lady Eaton in 1991, being commissioned two years later.
> 
> Affectionately known as "The Black Duke", Monmouth is the only ship in service with the Royal Navy that has its name painted in black and flies a plain black flag in addition to the ensign. This is due to the dissolution of the title and the blacking out of the Coat of Arms of the Duke of Monmouth in 1685 following the Monmouth Rebellion against James II of England. As of 2018, Monmouth carries the most battle honours of any ship name currently serving in the Royal Navy.
> 
> View attachment 253446
> View attachment 253447
> View attachment 253448


Monmouth's not too far away from me - pretty place....an old market town.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all.... the weekend is drawing down for most everyone.....and the start of a new week is soon. :-(
> 
> Just back from a day of exploring the Bush River - north east Maryland, where it meets the upper Chesapeake Bay. Really starting to see trees changing slowly..Autumnal temps approaching. All kinds of waterfowl spotted today, including many Bald Eagles...
> 
> View attachment 253520
> View attachment 253521
> View attachment 253522


I was canoeing with the kids in school on Weds, no where as exciting as that though - just a nearby canal!
It was a beautiful day and the kids loved it so a good time was had by all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> A radiant heat panel?



Yep, one of the finishing installs to Sully’s brandy new night box.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around snow, Christmas, sleigh bells, cold, snow, and did I mention snow? for you folks where it's summer in December.


I spent Christmas in SA many years ago, and it was very strange to be in the pool sipping Martinis and worrying about sunburn on Xmas Day! 
Nice though!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I have four tortoise sheds. Three of them are divided in half inside to hold two different species of tortoise, and all of the sheds have access to their own yard. Inside three of the sheds is a tort table built on one wall for smaller tortoises that aren't ready to live with the big guys yet.
> 
> So, this past week, I updated the SA leopard shed, rearranging all the electrical on one wall, and building a new tort table, bigger than the one that was already there. Then I worked in the Manouria/RF shed, fixing the electrical on one wall and cleaning out the tort table. Yesterday I finished the leopard/YF shed and its tort table, moving the little YF out to the table. So all I have left to winterize is Dudley's shed. All I have to do in there is re-set the timers and make sure all the lights/heat are working. Oh, and clean out the mountain of poop I've been neglecting.
> 
> So once I've finished with that, I can start moving plants into the greenhouse! It took me a long time to get my ambition back, but I've finally got it!


There's never a dull moment with torts is there? 
Lola keeps me busy enough so I don't know how you do it with all yours Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> SNOW ???? Who mentioned snow ?
> I hate snow and cold weather. I am much too old for sledging and I don`t like sleigh rides with my car. I get angry and frosty when I have to pull my car out of a big pile of snow that has fallen on it. My knees hurt when it`s cold and my temper gets bad.
> I need no snow and I want no snow !
> Snow is for children, not for me.


Snow is white,,
Snow is cold
Snow is beautiful to behold.
I love its feel
So soft and cool,
But I love it most
When it shuts the school!!

A little ditty by me on my appreciation of any extra days off we sometimes get because of snow!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends all over the world.
> In Germany we have a wonderful Indian Summer these days. Nights are cold, a little bit frosty and foggy but today at highnoon the sun was shining warm. The trees lose their colorful leaves and the days are getting shorter and shorter. In the evening we have had a wonderful red sundown. The red warm sundown shows that tomorrow the weather will be warm again. Yaaaahhhhyyyy !!!!!
> But autumn is here and soon it will be winter. I`ve said "Good bye" to the wonderful summer we have had with little tears in my eyes. Can`t wait for the next spring.....
> My feelings are always the same when autumn comes: Sad that the warmth of summer is over and a little bit "fear" because of winter.
> Can somebody understand me ?


I love Autumn and Winter but I know what you mean Bee.
It can be quite a worrying time especially when you have many animals to look after and keep safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Our chiropractor is more of a wellness lady. She uses the activator method and she takes care us from head to toe.
> If I don’t see results I’ll see someone else. I actually went to a sports medicine dr. and he said I had frozen shoulder but my chiro disagrees.
> 
> I may use the tens machine tonight.
> 
> I did not drink enough water because I was so lethargic today and I think I was dehydrated.
> 
> The contractor never came[emoji51]


I hate it when you wait around all day for someone and they don't show. 

Well, my house is all dusted and vacuumed and ready for company.

My daughter told me about a cute kid's book called the Wonky Donkey, so I asked my friend, Amazon, to send me a copy. It's really a cute story. But if you want to get the full effect, go to the viedo of "Scottish Grandmother tries to read the Wonky Donkey. I was laughing so hard I think I pee'd a little. I'll try to give you a link:


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> But here a little song to brighten up my and hopefully your mood too:
> "Words" , Bee Gees
> sung by Bee without Gees


Another one of my favourites to listen to and play on the piano!
You have done a wonderful version of it Bee!
Thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Your
> SEEDS OF LOVE are now
> FLOWERS OF LOVE
> @Yvonne G
> 
> LOOK:
> 
> View attachment 253593
> 
> 
> View attachment 253594


That's really pretty - what is it?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Who can not like zinnias....one by one as singletons, or an entire bed full. Wonderful.


That's just answered my question so thank you, Mark


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good night all. Until the new day.
> @Lynw Are you okay? We haven't heard from you in a while? Lena I know you have been checking in so Hi.
> Todd I am getting Snap withdrawal symptoms. Hint hint.
> Until later all.


All good with me thanks Carol, just laptopless for a while after my little accident!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> No
> Not at all.
> Its headed for the "panhandle" area.
> Those folks aren't generally as used to them as we are and it might be very bad news.


Glad to hear you weren't in the path Ed.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The storm looks like its headed for my moms "old folks home".


What a worry for you!
I hope they were all OK, I'm sure I'll find out as I read on.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks for asking! I've been thinking of you guys, but I didn't get a chance to check in until, well, now.
> 
> I spent all day packing up pets and supplies to evacuate. Fortunately, my relocation site (my parents' place) is only 15 minutes from where I live.
> 
> I finally got my herd of cats (x8), the turtles (1 box turtle and the 2 Micro Muds), and bearded dragon unloaded and indoors. Still have to unload more supplies this evening.


I hope you were all safe at your parents place Anne.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all
> 
> First...our thoughts are with those who are in the path of that darn hurricane getting ready to surge its way into the Florida panhandle.... stay safe!
> 
> Second...did you all know that it’s “World Porridge” day today?
> 
> Third...it’s probably our last full day of Summertime temperatures here today.... forecast high of 83F....but rains move in tomorrow....and that will be it. The next 10 days.....not higher than mid-60’s. :-(. So. I’m heading out for a few hours of morning kayaking on the calm, warm Summer waters......truck is loaded, just enjoying some coffee...and i have plenty of time before sunrise at 0710.
> 
> View attachment 253758


I'm not a porridge lover - a bit too mushy for me.
Although I did used to eat it when I was kid and my mum would pour golden syrup on it.
Maybe I should give it a try again.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dry feet, but sore feet from all the moving critters and supplies yesterday. I was glad to finally get off my feet.  Still waking up this morning.
> 
> The odd thing about the weather yesterday afternoon and evening... It didn't feel like a big storm was getting closer, if that makes sense. It was really humid, uncomfortably warm, and STILL. No wind, no breeze, no rain... and stayed that way until well after midnight.
> 
> That will change, though. The worst part of a hurricane is to the east side of the eye, or the northeast quadrant. The eye will be west of here.
> 
> I'm finally hearing rain outside now.


It must be terrifying for those in the path of it just waiting for it to arrive, not knowing what havoc it will bring with it.
I was thinking of you all in that part of the world and very sorry to hear there were some fatalities.
I don't think I could hack living with the possibility of hurricanes - strong gales make me nervous.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. Linda.
> It's just Suki and I today.


Belated birthday wishes Ed,
I hope you had a good day whatever you did.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Snow is white,,
> Snow is cold
> Snow is beautiful to behold.
> I love its feel
> So soft and cool,
> But I love it most
> When it shuts the school!!
> 
> A little ditty by me on my appreciation of any extra days off we sometimes get because of snow!!


Snow days? In Florida, we call them "hurricane days"...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I started today with a wasp sting on my finger  It was lurking on my dressing gown. I still haven't found the little #&£%*?* to murder it
> 
> I got stung on my hand last year while gardening and my whole arm swelled up. My doctor prescribed a second antihistamine that I could take alongside the one I had at home and also antibiotics.
> 
> I am taking both the prescribed antihistamine (I had some left) and the other again and this time the swelling is restricted to the finger so far. Hopefully thst is where it will stay.
> 
> Anyhow, I went to yoga thinking it would take my mind off the discomfort and we went for our favourite coffee-shop-cum-bakery afterwards. There's nothing like a cheese scone with marmite to take your mind off your hurts
> 
> I hope you are all having a good Thursday


Hope it wasn't too bad for you LInda.
Was the scone and marmite on prescription?


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm no longer a lazy retiree.
> I'm working 20 hours a week at Lowes....


Congratulations Ed, that will keep you out of trouble.
Will you get discount on goods too?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yayy, Friday has finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 253938
> 
> 
> The days are getting longer and hotter. Which means that your days are becoming shorter and colder. Sorry for you all .
> Today is actually quite windy which makes the temp drop slightly. I love it when the wind blows especially on hot days. Helps tremendously with the heat.
> 
> I am seeing the osteopath later today, I was supposed to go back to him only next week, but my neck, shoulder, lower back and arm muscles keep on wanting to go into spasm. And are in pain. I have had to take pain killers once but am trying to stay away from them for as long as possible. Just when I thought that all was going well and that I was getting back to feeling like a normal person it has started again. I am so so sick of it. I need to order myself a new body. Anybody know where I can get one please?
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have to get up early so that I can go to the traffic department and renew my car license. Hopefully the queue will not be long, as I cannot stand for long periods and I don't have a walking stick or something to indicate that I have that kind of problem. I am not sure if it is the same overseas, but if you are injured or old or handicapped over here you generally get to skip waiting in queues - which is a good thing, those poor people have enough to deal with without having to stand in queues.
> 
> Anyway rant over and I hope everyone has an awesome day.


Sorry to hear you are having problems again Carol. 
I hope the osteopath helped.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Wasps live to sting again and I still haven’t found this one[emoji35]
> 
> My finger is much more swollen than yesterday but the swelling hasn’t spread to my hand
> View attachment 253950
> 
> 
> This is what happened within hours when I was stung last year
> View attachment 253951
> 
> 
> I’ll keep taking the pills!


Ooohhh that looks nasty and painful! 
Thank goodness you weren't wearing a ring on that finger - or if your were, thought to remove it before the swelling started.
Hope the pills sorted it out.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all! (yes, it's morning here) My tortoise partner is coming to get all the leopard babies this week-end. I have many chores for him to take care of! But that also means I have to clean house today. So I'll not be talking to you all until late Sunday night or early Monday a.m. Take care of yourselves.


Silly thing to say to you but 'Don't work too hard'.
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Salami. Bacon. Peppadew piquante peppers and cheddar cheese. Going ofc my diet but i really feel like pizza tonight.


A little of what you fancy does you good!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m down with a headache today. I’ve never had a bad shoulder for about a year and it’s been getting worse.
> I went to my chiropractor’s massage therapist and she worked on me yesterday and now I have a headache that won’t go away.
> I want to sleep but the contractor hasn’t showed up yet and told me he was coming 2 hours ago.
> I’m done whining now.


Maybe it's stress - with all the work you are in the middle of.
I tend to tense up when I'm stressed.
Have you tried the Tens machines for pain relief?
I have used one for minor aches and it seemed to help but that could have been psychological.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. I am sorry to hear that you have again pain. Hopefully the osteopath can help you.
> I cannot stand for longer periods too. I know what you mean. Good luck that you must not wait too long.
> When I find a seller of "new bodies" I will order one for you too.


Have you tried here....................


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Our chiropractor is more of a wellness lady. She uses the activator method and she takes care us from head to toe.
> If I don’t see results I’ll see someone else. I actually went to a sports medicine dr. and he said I had frozen shoulder but my chiro disagrees.
> 
> I may use the tens machine tonight.
> 
> I did not drink enough water because I was so lethargic today and I think I was dehydrated.
> 
> The contractor never came[emoji51]


You just answered my question about the Tens machine.....


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when you wait around all day for someone and they don't show.
> 
> Well, my house is all dusted and vacuumed and ready for company.
> 
> My daughter told me about a cute kid's book called the Wonky Donkey, so I asked my friend, Amazon, to send me a copy. It's really a cute story. But if you want to get the full effect, go to the viedo of "Scottish Grandmother tries to read the Wonky Donkey. I was laughing so hard I think I pee'd a little. I'll try to give you a link:


Such an infectious laugh!


----------



## Lyn W

It's a bit late but I have finally caught up!
Sorry to hear about the various ailments, Carol,Kathy and Linda have suffered and hope all will soon be well for you.
Hope Lena is still having a fabulous time in Italy and that Heather's daughter had a great time at the homecoming prom - she looked beautiful.
Unless I've missed it, you haven't said how your Mum and the care home are after the hurricane @ZEROPILOT, I hope they are all safe and didn't have too much damage or upheaval to cope with. Glad that Anne and her menagerie seem to be OK.
I hope Yvonne gets all her chores done this weekend and l'm looking looking forward to seeing Mark's handiwork when it is finished. 
All that is left is for me to wish you Nos Da and I'll not see you over the weekend.
Take care


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> It's a bit late but I have finally caught up!
> Sorry to hear about the various ailments, Carol,Kathy and Linda have suffered and hope all will soon be well for you.
> Hope Lena is still having a fabulous time in Italy and that Heather's daughter had a great time at the homecoming prom - she looked beautiful.
> Unless I've missed it, you haven't said how your Mum and the care home are after the hurricane @ZEROPILOT, I hope they are all safe and didn't have too much damage or upheaval to cope with. Glad that Anne and her menagerie seem to be OK.
> I hope Yvonne gets all her chores done this weekend and l'm looking looking forward to seeing Mark's handiwork when it is finished.
> All that is left is for me to wish you Nos Da and I'll not see you over the weekend.
> Take care


Mom is fine. But there is no way for her to charge her phone....So she hadn't been calling every 4 minutes....And that's not a bad thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations Ed, that will keep you out of trouble.
> Will you get discount on goods too?


Yes.
But I'm not sure what it is.
I haven't asked.
I don't generally shop at at Lowes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> What a worry for you!
> I hope they were all OK, I'm sure I'll find out as I read on.


They're fine. And mostly in the pitch dark as the power is still mostly out.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> They're fine. And mostly in the pitch dark as the power is still mostly out.


That must be a bt scary for some of the residents but glad to hear they are all well.
Speak to you son Ed, night night!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> That must be a bt scary for some of the residents but glad to hear they are all well.
> Speak to you son Ed, night night!


I always enjoy hearing from you.
Good night


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I saw how your pizza was made.....


OMW that would take me a whole year to eat.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone - long time no not see.
> Guess who spilled coffee all over their laptop?
> A colleague in school has sorted it out for me and I've only just had it back today but thankfully it's all working.
> Hope everyone is well I will try to read all past posts to catch up - but I'm guessing there's quite a few!!
> So I'd better make a start!


Good luck


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've not been away in 4 years because of Lola.
> I don't have neighbours I could trust and although I have a big family all spread about, it would still mean a round trip of 18 miles for the closest sister to come and see to him twice a day which is a lot to ask. I suppose I am also pretty fussy when it comes to his food prep etc too.
> I should get a camper van so we can travel the world together!!
> How eccentric would that make me look?


That would be awesome.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> I have both my children home  Daughter was working in East Kent this week and has come home for the weekend on her way back to Southampton where she lives. Son has a friend's party to attend tomorrow.
> 
> The best news is that Son has found and annihilated the wasp! It is no more! [emoji322] Let's hope there are none of its friends lurking!


Yayyy. Well done Joesbrother


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A radiant heat panel?


No. I think it is one of those special pet doors and Mark is going to put the corresponding collar on Sully which will unlock the door when he gets near it. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, one of the finishing installs to Sully’s brandy new night box.


My idea is better. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I spent Christmas in SA many years ago, and it was very strange to be in the pool sipping Martinis and worrying about sunburn on Xmas Day!
> Nice though!


Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Our chiropractor is more of a wellness lady. She uses the activator method and she takes care us from head to toe.
> If I don’t see results I’ll see someone else. I actually went to a sports medicine dr. and he said I had frozen shoulder but my chiro disagrees.
> 
> I may use the tens machine tonight.
> 
> I did not drink enough water because I was so lethargic today and I think I was dehydrated.
> 
> The contractor never came[emoji51]


Frozen shoulder os part of my problem and it is very common. It often has hormonal change triggers - thyroid, diabetes, menopause, etc - and we women are good at hormone changes [emoji849] You've to keep it moving, no matter how painful that is. Basically there are lesions in the joint and you need to prevent more and ideally break down the ones that are there. I am winning the battle, but it has taken months to get to where I am.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope it wasn't too bad for you LInda.
> Was the scone and marmite on prescription?


I self medicated  It was "couriered" to my table along with a pot of tea


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning. After some glorious weather we had a ridiculously warm night last night. It was 20C MINIMUM! It is going to be warm again today.

The rest of the country is also pretty warm and very wet due to storm Callum. Weather systems tend to hit the UK from the west usually and move south west to north east. Living in the extreme south east, we often miss out on the wet weather. However, we are going to get the tail end of this one tomorrow. I actually hope we do because we are always at risk of water shortage here

I shall be starting my annual Christmas Pudding weekend this weekend.

They require a lot of mixing. Traditionally, it is lucky for everyone in the house to mix the pudding. In practice, cooks had this one worked out: the mix is heavy and it wears you out! Having all 4 of us home means I can save my poor shoulder!

In case anyone is wondering why I don't use a mixer, it is because I don't have one big enough. It is impossible to make small quantities of Christmas pudding due to the number of ingredients so, unless you have a catering size mixer, you have to mix it by hand. I put the mix in my jam pan as it is the largest bowl I have.

I'll explain more when we get started.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Frozen shoulder os part of my problem and it is very common. It often has hormonal change triggers - thyroid, diabetes, menopause, etc - and we women are good at hormone changes [emoji849] You've to keep it moving, no matter how painful that is. Basically there are lesions in the joint and you need to prevent more and ideally break down the ones that are there. I am winning the battle, but it has taken months to get to where I am.


You have been a fantastic role model for me.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. After some glorious weather we had a ridiculously warm night last night. It was 20C MINIMUM! It is going to be warm again today.
> 
> The rest of the country is also pretty warm and very wet due to storm Callum. Weather systems tend to hit the UK from the west usually and move south west to north east. Living in the extreme south east, we often miss out on the wet weather. However, we are going to get the tail end of this one tomorrow. I actually hope we do because we are always at risk of water shortage here


Then i hope so too.


----------



## CarolM

License has been done and now we are at Blouberg Beach. You can see Robbin Island across the way. And Table Mountain to the left. The surfers are all out and doing their thing.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> License has been done and now we are at Blouberg Beach. You can see Robbin Island across the way. And Table Mountain to the left. The surfers are all out and doing their thing.
> View attachment 254010
> View attachment 254011
> View attachment 254012
> View attachment 254013
> View attachment 254014
> View attachment 254015
> View attachment 254016


What lovely photos Carol! 

We went to Cape Town years ago and loved it. We visited Robben Island too. It made quite an impact on us and the children. For those not familiar with it, it was where Nelson Mandela was imprisoned.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What lovely photos Carol!
> 
> We went to Cape Town years ago and loved it. We visited Robben Island too. It made quite an impact on us and the children. For those not familiar with it, it was where Nelson Mandela was imprisoned.


I have yet to visit. Sadly the locals are always the last to visit their own tourist attractions. I do really need to go one day.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have yet to visit. Sadly the locals are always the last to visit their own tourist attractions. I do really need to go one day.


That is so true! Visiting the tourist sights on your own doorstep never seems to occur to anyone - even us!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That is so true! Visiting the tourist sights on your own doorstep never seems to occur to anyone - even us!


Lol. I actually thought that you might have been the exception to the rule.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. After some glorious weather we had a ridiculously warm night last night. It was 20C MINIMUM! It is going to be warm again today.
> 
> The rest of the country is also pretty warm and very wet due to storm Callum. Weather systems tend to hit the UK from the west usually and move south west to north east. Living in the extreme south east, we often miss out on the wet weather. However, we are going to get the tail end of this one tomorrow. I actually hope we do because we are always at risk of water shortage here
> 
> I shall be starting my annual Christmas Pudding weekend this weekend.
> 
> They require a lot of mixing. Traditionally, it is lucky for everyone in the house to mix the pudding. In practice, cooks had this one worked out: the mix is heavy and it wears you out! Having all 4 of us home means I can save my poor shoulder!
> 
> In case anyone is wondering why I don't use a mixer, it is because I don't have one big enough. It is impossible to make small quantities of Christmas pudding due to the number of ingredients so, unless you have a catering size mixer, you have to mix it by hand. I put the mix in my jam pan as it is the largest bowl I have.
> 
> I'll explain more when we get started.




Our family used to make a Christmas Pudding every year....recipe handed down a long time ago from the Welsh/English/Lithuanian side of the clan. Eve4y year...rounding up the ingredients, mixing, special molded tin with clasps, the cooking in simmering water, then the special sauce....highlighted with haighly flammable alcohol lit on each piece withe the lights dimmed.... Good luck with yours!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone - long time no not see.
> Guess who spilled coffee all over their laptop?
> A colleague in school has sorted it out for me and I've only just had it back today but thankfully it's all working.
> Hope everyone is well I will try to read all past posts to catch up - but I'm guessing there's quite a few!!
> So I'd better make a start!


Hello Lyn. Good not so see you here.
I hope you are fine.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> There's never a dull moment with torts is there?
> Lola keeps me busy enough so I don't know how you do it with all yours Yvonne.


Lola is too much spoiled I guess.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Another one of my favourites to listen to and play on the piano!
> You have done a wonderful version of it Bee!
> Thank you!


Thank you very much Lyn. Do you like the music of the Bee Gees ?
I do.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That's really pretty - what is it?


A zinnia.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Have you tried here....................
> View attachment 253988


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark, overcast, wet, rainy... but possibly clearing later today. Temp = 50F. :-( Not nice outside for much.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> License has been done and now we are at Blouberg Beach. You can see Robbin Island across the way. And Table Mountain to the left. The surfers are all out and doing their thing.
> View attachment 254010
> View attachment 254011
> View attachment 254012
> View attachment 254013
> View attachment 254014
> View attachment 254015
> View attachment 254016


Congrats for renewing your drivers licences.* Your beach pics are soooooooo beautiful.* I would love to be there. Have the surfers no fear of sharks, or is this beach shark free ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> License has been done and now we are at Blouberg Beach. You can see Robbin Island across the way. And Table Mountain to the left. The surfers are all out and doing their thing.
> View attachment 254010
> View attachment 254011
> View attachment 254012
> View attachment 254013
> View attachment 254014
> View attachment 254015
> View attachment 254016



Really nice. Nice gentle surf to play in and practise kayak surfing!

Whats the water temps this time of “Spring”?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark, overcast, wet, rainy... but possibly clearing later today. Temp = 50F. :-( Not nice outside for much.


In Germany warm and sunny weather. 77 F at day. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning. After some glorious weather we had a ridiculously warm night last night. It was 20C MINIMUM! It is going to be warm again today.
> 
> The rest of the country is also pretty warm and very wet due to storm Callum. Weather systems tend to hit the UK from the west usually and move south west to north east. Living in the extreme south east, we often miss out on the wet weather. However, we are going to get the tail end of this one tomorrow. I actually hope we do because we are always at risk of water shortage here
> 
> I shall be starting my annual Christmas Pudding weekend this weekend.
> 
> They require a lot of mixing. Traditionally, it is lucky for everyone in the house to mix the pudding. In practice, cooks had this one worked out: the mix is heavy and it wears you out! Having all 4 of us home means I can save my poor shoulder!
> 
> In case anyone is wondering why I don't use a mixer, it is because I don't have one big enough. It is impossible to make small quantities of Christmas pudding due to the number of ingredients so, unless you have a catering size mixer, you have to mix it by hand. I put the mix in my jam pan as it is the largest bowl I have.
> 
> I'll explain more when we get started.


Good afternoon Linda.
Storm Callum has been brushing past us since early hours of yesterday. There are yellow warnings in place because of some heavy rain and strong winds but not as bad as I thought it was going to be - I've even dried some washing out on the line in between downpours because it is very mild too.....used extra pegs though just in case my clothes took off on the wind.

Good luck with the Xmas pud. I've never attempted to make one,but I doubt you'll be surprised to hear that.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> License has been done and now we are at Blouberg Beach. You can see Robbin Island across the way. And Table Mountain to the left. The surfers are all out and doing their thing.
> View attachment 254010
> View attachment 254011
> View attachment 254012
> View attachment 254013
> View attachment 254014
> View attachment 254015
> View attachment 254016


What a lovely place and beautiful day there.
Have a good day!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when you wait around all day for someone and they don't show.
> 
> Well, my house is all dusted and vacuumed and ready for company.
> 
> My daughter told me about a cute kid's book called the Wonky Donkey, so I asked my friend, Amazon, to send me a copy. It's really a cute story. But if you want to get the full effect, go to the viedo of "Scottish Grandmother tries to read the Wonky Donkey. I was laughing so hard I think I pee'd a little. I'll try to give you a link:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] That was hilarious. And well done on being ready for your visitor.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn. Good not so see you here.
> I hope you are fine.


All good with me thanks Bee and hope you are well and enjoying your weekend too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> All good with me thanks Carol, just laptopless for a while after my little accident!


Good to know.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Lyn. Do you like the music of the Bee Gees ?
> I do.


You're welcome Sabine.
yes I like many of the Bee Gees songs - they were great singer songwriters.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> All good with me thanks Bee and hope you are well and enjoying your weekend too.


Yes I do. I am on my way to go out in the lovely warm sun. Not speak later I hope.  Have a nice weekend too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Have you tried here....................
> View attachment 253988


Whahaha


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good to know.


Hi Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> You're welcome Sabine.
> yes I like many of the Bee Gees songs - they were great singer songwriters.


Yes, that`s true.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's a bit late but I have finally caught up!
> Sorry to hear about the various ailments, Carol,Kathy and Linda have suffered and hope all will soon be well for you.
> Hope Lena is still having a fabulous time in Italy and that Heather's daughter had a great time at the homecoming prom - she looked beautiful.
> Unless I've missed it, you haven't said how your Mum and the care home are after the hurricane @ZEROPILOT, I hope they are all safe and didn't have too much damage or upheaval to cope with. Glad that Anne and her menagerie seem to be OK.
> I hope Yvonne gets all her chores done this weekend and l'm looking looking forward to seeing Mark's handiwork when it is finished.
> All that is left is for me to wish you Nos Da and I'll not see you over the weekend.
> Take care


Now that was an awesome summary for everyone. Well done and thank you for the concern.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Congrats for renewing your drivers licences.* Your beach pics are soooooooo beautiful.* I would love to be there. Have the surfers no fear of sharks, or is this beach shark free ?


It is not totally shark free. There is always a possibility of sharks. But generally the water is too cold.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Really nice. Nice gentle surf to play in and practise kayak surfing!
> 
> Whats the water temps this time of “Spring”?


Cold. Lol. I actually don't know. Hubby says it is about 15 degrees Celsius.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely place and beautiful day there.
> Have a good day!


You too Lyn. 
Nice to see you back.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol.


Hi Sabine. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

All caught and on my way out again. Until later.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> It is not totally shark free. There is always a possibility of sharks. But generally the water is too cold.



Speaking of sharks, we just had a 13 yr boy who was lobster diving not far from shore get attacked by a 11ft Great White 2 weeks ago! He barely lived. 
Some kayakers heard him screaming but they thought he was excited about his lobster catch but then he yelled “ I was bit!”

It was so sad. The helicopter rushed him in. It’ll be a long recovery but he should be fine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Speaking of sharks, we just had a 13 yr boy who was lobster diving not far from shore get attacked by a 11ft Great White 2 weeks ago! He barely lived.
> Some kayakers heard him screaming but they thought he was excited about his lobster catch but then he yelled “ I was bit!”
> 
> It was so sad. The helicopter rushed him in. It’ll be a long recovery but he should be fine.



Yes...i saw that. Terrible - very lucky to get pulled to shore and flown out for medical treatment.


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings from Pompeii. Mt Vesuvius is behaving itself so far.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I did Iyengar yoga when I lived in the Leeds area.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Speaking of sharks, we just had a 13 yr boy who was lobster diving not far from shore get attacked by a 11ft Great White 2 weeks ago! He barely lived.
> Some kayakers heard him screaming but they thought he was excited about his lobster catch but then he yelled “ I was bit!”
> 
> It was so sad. The helicopter rushed him in. It’ll be a long recovery but he should be fine.


That is terrible. Poor boy. Glad he lived but that long road to recovery is not going to be easy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 254077
> 
> 
> Greetings from Pompeii. Mt Vesuvius is behaving itself so far.


Cape Town says Hi Pompeii.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey....the SUN eventually came out here. . Ive been out testing/using our brandy new 18 inch Sears Craftsman electric chainsaw. Works surprizingly well - and made quick work of some very large pin oak limbs (up to 5 or 6 in diameter) that I had trimmed a month ago. Now we have some nice oak logs for the back garden fire pit.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Speaking of sharks, we just had a 13 yr boy who was lobster diving not far from shore get attacked by a 11ft Great White 2 weeks ago! He barely lived.
> Some kayakers heard him screaming but they thought he was excited about his lobster catch but then he yelled “ I was bit!”
> 
> It was so sad. The helicopter rushed him in. It’ll be a long recovery but he should be fine.


Poor boy. I hope he can recover. And it is always said that sharks usually don`t attac people.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 254077
> 
> 
> Greetings from Pompeii. Mt Vesuvius is behaving itself so far.


Wow. you are visiting very special places. 
Hopefully you don`t disturb the Vesuvius in his sleep.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In Germany warm and sunny weather. 77 F at day. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


In the South East of England we had 25C/77F too! It was wonderful!

The rest of the country drowned unfortunately and there has been bad flooding in South Wales. I think @Lyn W probably escaped flooding, but I hope she and Lola are OK.

Today the wet weather catches up with us, but it still isn't particularly cold. At 8am it is 16C/60F

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon Linda.
> Storm Callum has been brushing past us since early hours of yesterday. There are yellow warnings in place because of some heavy rain and strong winds but not as bad as I thought it was going to be - I've even dried some washing out on the line in between downpours because it is very mild too.....used extra pegs though just in case my clothes took off on the wind.


Glad to hear you stayed dry



> Good luck with the Xmas pud. I've never attempted to make one,but I doubt you'll be surprised to hear that.


Not in the least bit surprised!
[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is not totally shark free. There is always a possibility of sharks. But generally the water is too cold.


Many people don't realise that the water is cold enough for South Africa to have penguins! We saw them while we were out there. Unfortunately it is a bit warm on land for them, but they somehow cope and breed on the beaches.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 254077
> 
> 
> Greetings from Pompeii. Mt Vesuvius is behaving itself so far.


I was 9 when my parents took me there. We towed our caravan all the way there in 1970s... in the days of vinyl seats, no air-conditioning and no gadgets to amuse the kids! It made a huge impression on me as did going up Vesuvius on a chair lift (probably why I am not too fond of heights now  )


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All - and yes, Happy Sunday

Cold start to our day, especially since I’m off early up North to Pennsylvania to play in the great Susquehanna River. Our launch point is appropriately named Cold Cabin Creek Park. We’ll head north upstream to where there are large natural boulders and cliffs scattered about - where we often see Eagles hanging about.

Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I was 9 when my parents took me there. We towed our caravan all the way there in 1970s... in the days of vinyl seats, no air-conditioning and no gadgets to amuse the kids! It made a huge impression on me as did going up Vesuvius on a chair lift (probably why I am not too fond of heights now  )


It must have been feel hot like hell.... I believe that it was a huge impression for you, the vulcano but unfortunately the chair lift too. I don`t like heights too.
Have you got the travel bug from your parents ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> In the South East of England we had 25C/77F too! It was wonderful!
> 
> The rest of the country drowned unfortunately and there has been bad flooding in South Wales. I think @Lyn W probably escaped flooding, but I hope she and Lola are OK.
> 
> Today the wet weather catches up with us, but it still isn't particularly cold. At 8am it is 16C/60F
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!


Happy Sunday for you too.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All - and yes, Happy Sunday
> 
> Cold start to our day, especially since I’m off early up North to Pennsylvania to play in the great Susquehanna River. Our launch point is appropriately named Cold Cabin Creek Park. We’ll head north upstream to where there are large natural boulders and cliffs scattered about - where we often see Eagles hanging about.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 254151


Your new kayaking coat......


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Good morning all.
Another warm and sunny day. What a wonderful year.
Quick some impressions of my sully torts and redfoots.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning all.
> Another warm and sunny day. What a wonderful year.
> Quick some impressions of my sully torts and redfoots.
> View attachment 254152
> 
> 
> View attachment 254152
> View attachment 254153
> 
> 
> View attachment 254154


They are all looking gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They are all looking gorgeous as usual.


Thank you very much Carol. I love my shelled babies. All of them.


----------



## Kristoff

Our last night in Rome...




And greetings from Florence!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a dreery, cold and then rainy day on the water... lots of eagles spotted. Luckily, no wind sothe waterwas very calm.

*The Widest Parts of the Susquehana Can be the Calmest*





*Up Muddy Creek to Its’ Headwaters & Rapids*


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Our last night in Rome...
> 
> View attachment 254168
> 
> 
> And greetings from Florence!
> 
> View attachment 254169


Makes me wish I was there with you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a dreery, cold and then rainy day on the water... lots of eagles spotted. Luckily, no wind sothe waterwas very calm.
> 
> *The Widest Parts of the Susquehana Can be the Calmest*
> 
> View attachment 254186
> 
> 
> 
> *Up Muddy Creek to Its’ Headwaters & Rapids*
> 
> View attachment 254187


Love the second picture. Good enough to hang on the wall.


----------



## Yvonne G

Beautiful, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful, Sabine!


Thank you Yvonne. 
On the pics the sullies still looking small but they are not small anymore, and the Redfoot is bigger and longer as my hand !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Dark and rainy here on a Monday morning. Back garden growing moss instead of grass. :-(

Just finished four miles plus “biking” through the Cotswolds on our elliptical.

Happy Monday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Dark and rainy here on a Monday morning. Back garden growing moss instead of grass. :-(
> 
> Just finished four miles plus “biking” through the Cotswolds on our elliptical.
> 
> Here’s the Cotswold Journey -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Monday everyone. Was out of town for the weekend and right back to work today. Trying to get caught up. Beautiful pics of tortoises, cities, and landscapes from all of you. Read more soon


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Happy Monday everyone. Was out of town for the weekend and right back to work today. Trying to get caught up. Beautiful pics of tortoises, cities, and landscapes from all of you. Read more soon



Welcome back!


----------



## CarolM

Hmm. Not much going on for a Monday. I went for my walk after work today and took some pics of two birds on my route. And this sign which was up by the race track. This used to be the race track where horse racing took place. Then they converted it into apartments and houses and kept the actual race track in place. Now the horses get exercised and trained on the track. As I was walking I was looking at the middle of the track and thinking to myself that it would be perfect for tortoises. And then i saw the sign. It most probably does already have tortoises in there somewhere. And then just round the corner from me i saw (What I think are) Egyptian geese with their little ones. I hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone. Love your pictures, Carol. We have a lake named "Millerton." I had to give your reserve sign a second look.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone. Love your pictures, Carol. We have a lake named "Millerton." I had to give your reserve sign a second look.


Ha ha ha. How is that for a coincidence.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Not much going on for a Monday. I went for my walk after work today and took some pics of two birds on my route. And this sign which was up by the race track. This used to be the race track where horse racing took place. Then they converted it into apartments and houses and kept the actual race track in place. Now the horses get exercised and trained on the track. As I was walking I was looking at the middle of the track and thinking to myself that it would be perfect for tortoises. And then i saw the sign. It most probably does already have tortoises in there somewhere. And then just round the corner from me i saw (What I think are) Egyptian geese with their little ones. I hope everyone is having a good Monday.
> View attachment 254211
> View attachment 254212
> View attachment 254213
> View attachment 254214
> View attachment 254215
> View attachment 254216




Very nice and kept as a preserve vice building over it. So much the better!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!
Here are a couple pics of my son and friends going to Homecoming. 
He doesn’t dance but still had fun.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone. Love your pictures, Carol. We have a lake named "Millerton." I had to give your reserve sign a second look.



What a great idea!!
In Ca they would have bulldozed right over and built a million condos!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!
> Here are a couple pics of my son and friends going to Homecoming.
> He doesn’t dance but still had fun.
> 
> View attachment 254230
> 
> View attachment 254231


Hmm. What a good looking boy you have.
And what is wrong with the boys of today. My sons included they don't seem to want to dance. I think we should bring back the time that if you wanted to get close to a girl the only way was if you danced with her. That way I bet the boys would all be dancing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!
> Here are a couple pics of my son and friends going to Homecoming.
> He doesn’t dance but still had fun.
> 
> View attachment 254230
> 
> View attachment 254231


Wow! How sharp he looks. But I'll never understand the shoes. Gad I'm getting old!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! How sharp he looks. But I'll never understand the shoes. Gad I'm getting old!



Thank you!! He definitely takes after his dad!

I grew up with Van shoes and still looking love them![emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All
It is Tuesday. Have a good one.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Not much going on for a Monday. I went for my walk after work today and took some pics of two birds on my route. And this sign which was up by the race track. This used to be the race track where horse racing took place. Then they converted it into apartments and houses and kept the actual race track in place. Now the horses get exercised and trained on the track. As I was walking I was looking at the middle of the track and thinking to myself that it would be perfect for tortoises. And then i saw the sign. It most probably does already have tortoises in there somewhere. And then just round the corner from me i saw (What I think are) Egyptian geese with their little ones. I hope everyone is having a good Monday.
> View attachment 254211
> View attachment 254212
> View attachment 254213
> View attachment 254214
> View attachment 254215
> View attachment 254216



Lovely pictures 

Cape Sparrow on the fence. Some kind of partridge/pheasant second (the females are harder to identify) and an Egyptian Goode with her brood (it must be spring  )


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Sorry I have been busy for a couple of days and not had time to pop in. 

I need your help poking a few old friends like @DE42 who aren’t around so often about the card exchange and TORTOISE. Please quote my post when you tag them so they can see what’s involved. 

Taking part in TORTOISE so far are:
Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Sabine (Bee62), Carol M, Anne (Pastel Tortie), Kathy (Momof4)



Taking part in the Card Exchange so far are:
Yvonne G, Ed (ZEROPILOT), Ewa (Pearly), Lena (Kristoff), Linda (JoesMum), Sabine (Bee62), Bea (Moozillion), Kathy (Momof4), Carol M , Heather (EllieMay), Anne (Pastel Tortie), Toddrickfl1


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Sorry I have been busy for a couple of days and not had time to pop in.
> 
> I need your help poking a few old friends like @DE42 who aren’t around so often about the card exchange and TORTOISE. Please quote my post when you tag them so they can see what’s involved.
> 
> Taking part in TORTOISE so far are:
> Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Sabine (Bee62), Carol M, Anne (Pastel Tortie), Kathy (Momof4)
> View attachment 254280
> 
> 
> Taking part in the Card Exchange so far are:
> Yvonne G, Ed (ZEROPILOT), Ewa (Pearly), Lena (Kristoff), Linda (JoesMum), Sabine (Bee62), Bea (Moozillion), Kathy (Momof4), Carol M , Heather (EllieMay), Anne (Pastel Tortie), Toddrickfl1
> View attachment 254281



Dan we miss you!!
Please check in! 
Tell us about the good, the bad & the ugly!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!
> Here are a couple pics of my son and friends going to Homecoming.
> He doesn’t dance but still had fun.
> 
> View attachment 254230
> 
> View attachment 254231



How handsome! Love the red n black I can see lots of personality there[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

It’s a nasty cold week in my part of the world.. to cold for my sullies to go outside & they are not happy about it.. Neither am I!!!! Looks like it’s been pretty quiet in the CDR too.... I expected to be farther behind than I was on everyone’s post :-(
My nephew continues to stay in trouble in school and is one step away from getting expelled... I don’t know what I’ll do at that point because my job does not leave me in a position to drive a child to & from school every day.. my husband is only home 2 weeks out of the month. I’m truly at my wits end... how do you help someone who refuses to help them self???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Dsy Alles, 

Just back from Lowe’s with a few bags of Cypress mulch - Sullys substrate and play ground from now until he can get back outside in Spring 2019. Ive had good luck with cypress as a substrate, it’s not dusty, doesn't mold or mildew, maintains moisture, doesn't break down.

I guess I should soon post a pix of Sullys new and improved heated night box. Or, send teaser pix for a few more months....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey all its been awhile since I've checked in here there's no way I can catch up lol. Hope everyone is doing well. I've been in contact with Tortstork today and I'm ordering a Cherryhead Redfoot egg from him that should arrive next month just days away from hatching. I'm super excited! I've always wanted to hatch my own baby Turtle/Tortoise. Looks like Murphy is going to have a baby brother or sister! Also as of a few weeks ago, and a short quarantine, Snap now has a new tank mate meet "Spud"


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all its been awhile since I've checked in here there's no way I can catch up lol. Hope everyone is doing well. I've been in contact with Tortstork today and I'm ordering a Cherryhead Redfoot egg from him that should arrive next month just days away from hatching. I'm super excited! I've always wanted to hatch my own baby Turtle/Tortoise. Looks like Murphy is going to have a baby brother or sister! Also as of a few weeks ago, and a short quarantine, Snap now has a new tank mate meet "Spud"
> View attachment 254285



Very cool, i saw TortStork’s ads - what a great fun opportunity!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool, i saw TortStork’s ads - what a great fun opportunity!


I've been contemplating getting another Tortoise some time now. I was planning on going to the repticon reptile show which was here in my county last weekend to see what was available but I ended up missing it because I had to work. Then when I seen his ad this morning I couldn't resist!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Dsy Alles,
> 
> Just back from Lowe’s with a few bags of Cypress mulch - Sullys substrate and play ground from now until he can get back outside in Spring 2019. Ive had good luck with cypress as a substrate, it’s not dusty, doesn't mold or mildew, maintains moisture, doesn't break down.
> 
> I guess I should soon post a pix of Sullys new and improved heated night box. Or, send teaser pix for a few more months....



Yes you should


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all its been awhile since I've checked in here there's no way I can catch up lol. Hope everyone is doing well. I've been in contact with Tortstork today and I'm ordering a Cherryhead Redfoot egg from him that should arrive next month just days away from hatching. I'm super excited! I've always wanted to hatch my own baby Turtle/Tortoise. Looks like Murphy is going to have a baby brother or sister! Also as of a few weeks ago, and a short quarantine, Snap now has a new tank mate meet Spud][/QUOTE/]
> 
> Well congrats!!! I’ve been following @shellfreak thread.. that’s just super cool! Can’t wait to see yours!! Spud’s pretty cool too[emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Dsy Alles,
> 
> Just back from Lowe’s with a few bags of Cypress mulch - Sullys substrate and play ground from now until he can get back outside in Spring 2019. Ive had good luck with cypress as a substrate, it’s not dusty, doesn't mold or mildew, maintains moisture, doesn't break down.
> 
> I guess I should soon post a pix of Sullys new and improved heated night box. Or, send teaser pix for a few more months....



We can’t get cypress mulch here in Ca unless we order it online. So stupid!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m sorta stressing today. 
I’m hosting a mini family reunion Saturday and I’m cleaning which I told myself I wasn’t going to go crazy but one chore leads to another. I wanted our new closet done so I could fill it up with our clothes and get it all cleaned up but our contractor is working so slow it’s driving me crazy.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> It’s a nasty cold week in my part of the world.. to cold for my sullies to go outside & they are not happy about it.. Neither am I!!!! Looks like it’s been pretty quiet in the CDR too.... I expected to be farther behind than I was on everyone’s post :-(
> My nephew continues to stay in trouble in school and is one step away from getting expelled... I don’t know what I’ll do at that point because my job does not leave me in a position to drive a child to & from school every day.. my husband is only home 2 weeks out of the month. I’m truly at my wits end... how do you help someone who refuses to help them self???



That is a tough one. He’s obviously hurting inside. The only option I see is counseling or an away “camp” for troubled teens but that sounds expensive. Are there any resources thru the school? 
So sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> It’s a nasty cold week in my part of the world.. to cold for my sullies to go outside & they are not happy about it.. Neither am I!!!! Looks like it’s been pretty quiet in the CDR too.... I expected to be farther behind than I was on everyone’s post :-(
> My nephew continues to stay in trouble in school and is one step away from getting expelled... I don’t know what I’ll do at that point because my job does not leave me in a position to drive a child to & from school every day.. my husband is only home 2 weeks out of the month. I’m truly at my wits end... how do you help someone who refuses to help them self???


What does he say when you sit him down and have a heart-to-heart? Ask him if he thinks living with you is a good idea or would he rather go into foster care? See if you can draw him out and then really listen to what he says.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Dan we miss you!!
> Please check in!
> Tell us about the good, the bad & the ugly!


@De42.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s a nasty cold week in my part of the world.. to cold for my sullies to go outside & they are not happy about it.. Neither am I!!!! Looks like it’s been pretty quiet in the CDR too.... I expected to be farther behind than I was on everyone’s post :-(
> My nephew continues to stay in trouble in school and is one step away from getting expelled... I don’t know what I’ll do at that point because my job does not leave me in a position to drive a child to & from school every day.. my husband is only home 2 weeks out of the month. I’m truly at my wits end... how do you help someone who refuses to help them self???


So sorry it is cold. That is a really difficult one. I am not sure what to say other than I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Dsy Alles,
> 
> Just back from Lowe’s with a few bags of Cypress mulch - Sullys substrate and play ground from now until he can get back outside in Spring 2019. Ive had good luck with cypress as a substrate, it’s not dusty, doesn't mold or mildew, maintains moisture, doesn't break down.
> 
> I guess I should soon post a pix of Sullys new and improved heated night box. Or, send teaser pix for a few more months....


Nooooo. We want to see the end result.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all its been awhile since I've checked in here there's no way I can catch up lol. Hope everyone is doing well. I've been in contact with Tortstork today and I'm ordering a Cherryhead Redfoot egg from him that should arrive next month just days away from hatching. I'm super excited! I've always wanted to hatch my own baby Turtle/Tortoise. Looks like Murphy is going to have a baby brother or sister! Also as of a few weeks ago, and a short quarantine, Snap now has a new tank mate meet "Spud"
> View attachment 254285


Oh that is exciting news. And HELLO THERE little Spud welcome you gorgeous thing.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m sorta stressing today.
> I’m hosting a mini family reunion Saturday and I’m cleaning which I told myself I wasn’t going to go crazy but one chore leads to another. I wanted our new closet done so I could fill it up with our clothes and get it all cleaned up but our contractor is working so slow it’s driving me crazy.


Oh dear. That sounds so stressful.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> It is Tuesday. Have a good one.


Is it really Tuesday? I haven't decided what day it feels like, but it does NOT feel like Tuesday.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I’m sorta stressing today.
> I’m hosting a mini family reunion Saturday and I’m cleaning which I told myself I wasn’t going to go crazy but one chore leads to another. I wanted our new closet done so I could fill it up with our clothes and get it all cleaned up but our contractor is working so slow it’s driving me crazy.


Maybe it's time to get a folding screen or two, maybe put up curtains in the middle of a hallway to block the view...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

This guy is a real character


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it really Tuesday? I haven't decided what day it feels like, but it does NOT feel like Tuesday.


YES!!! Tuesday means NCIS is on TV tonight!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> That is a tough one. He’s obviously hurting inside. The only option I see is counseling or an away “camp” for troubled teens but that sounds expensive. Are there any resources thru the school?
> So sorry.



Our schools are horrible but I am looking into outside resources!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> What does he say when you sit him down and have a heart-to-heart? Ask him if he thinks living with you is a good idea or would he rather go into foster care? See if you can draw him out and then really listen to what he says.



He so agreeable and full of “yes mams” that it’s sickening.. I can’t seem to really get through.. and usually I’m good at that.. I have asked him what he wants, we he likes, etc... I’m just not sure what to believe from him now..:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m sorta stressing today.
> I’m hosting a mini family reunion Saturday and I’m cleaning which I told myself I wasn’t going to go crazy but one chore leads to another. I wanted our new closet done so I could fill it up with our clothes and get it all cleaned up but our contractor is working so slow it’s driving me crazy.



Hopefully tomorrow is better.. crossing my fingers!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So sorry it is cold. That is a really difficult one. I am not sure what to say other than I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.



Thank you! Couldn’t ask for better


----------



## Bambam1989

Look! It's a stranger, o wait.. it's just me[emoji12] 
Hope everybody is well, perhaps Carol will give me one of her awesome summaries.
Hubby is currently dealing with an "offer war" between three jobs, apparently his resume was quite the catch (I'll take credit for that). 
We are currently looking at jobs in..
Oklahoma- this interview was just a couple days ago and it went really well, but they want to do a "test" online before deciding what pay they want to offer. The benefits package are amazing though! 
Texas- we we're looking at two jobs here but declined one. The remaining possiblity is a newer company that really needs a full time mechanic/technician, they originally offered an "entry-level" pay which we had turned down but they contacted us back with a new, more reasonable offer. This was after four machines went down in a week and they had to hire people to come in and fix them. Apparently the cost was enough for them to rethink having someone with experience on hand. Benefits are OK.
Montana- I think I mentioned this one last time I was on. The interview went great but there is a lot of pros and cons about the job. Only a couple days after the interview they contacted us back and requested ANOTHER interview before we had given a response to their offer. They have made it clear that they may want to increase the offer if this one goes well also. The pros for this job are that this is a management job and hubby will be running his own shop with a small crew, they offer a monthly bonus depending on how profitable business was, it's in a VERY small town. Cons are that insurance is pretty high and the actual base pay isn't that great.
We turned down the job in Missouri.
I decided not to do the large commission piece, the individual just couldn't seem to decide on what they wanted so I told them that I wasn't sure if I would have time to complete it before the move. 
I Ruined the piece that I was working on after I spilt a glass of milk on it... Yep, I cried over the spilt milk.
So now im working on a different piece, trying out a new type of paper that I'm liking so far.
Daughter has been taking swimming lessons.. she takes after me and sinks like a rock.
Hubby has been trying to work on Clunker's wagon when the weather permits. When it's raining or to cold we try to get more stuff done inside the house.
Gosh I think that about sums it up for me! It's so nice to be able to chat about what's going on in my life, and to hear about what's going on in the lives of others.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This guy is a real character
> View attachment 254323


He looks like he is a real character and like he won't take amy nonsense.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


>


So cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Look! It's a stranger, o wait.. it's just me[emoji12]
> Hope everybody is well, perhaps Carol will give me one of her awesome summaries.
> Hubby is currently dealing with an "offer war" between three jobs, apparently his resume was quite the catch (I'll take credit for that).
> We are currently looking at jobs in..
> Oklahoma- this interview was just a couple days ago and it went really well, but they want to do a "test" online before deciding what pay they want to offer. The benefits package are amazing though!
> Texas- we we're looking at two jobs here but declined one. The remaining possiblity is a newer company that really needs a full time mechanic/technician, they originally offered an "entry-level" pay which we had turned down but they contacted us back with a new, more reasonable offer. This was after four machines went down in a week and they had to hire people to come in and fix them. Apparently the cost was enough for them to rethink having someone with experience on hand. Benefits are OK.
> Montana- I think I mentioned this one last time I was on. The interview went great but there is a lot of pros and cons about the job. Only a couple days after the interview they contacted us back and requested ANOTHER interview before we had given a response to their offer. They have made it clear that they may want to increase the offer if this one goes well also. The pros for this job are that this is a management job and hubby will be running his own shop with a small crew, they offer a monthly bonus depending on how profitable business was, it's in a VERY small town. Cons are that insurance is pretty high and the actual base pay isn't that great.
> We turned down the job in Missouri.
> I decided not to do the large commission piece, the individual just couldn't seem to decide on what they wanted so I told them that I wasn't sure if I would have time to complete it before the move.
> I Ruined the piece that I was working on after I spilt a glass of milk on it... Yep, I cried over the spilt milk.
> So now im working on a different piece, trying out a new type of paper that I'm liking so far.
> Daughter has been taking swimming lessons.. she takes after me and sinks like a rock.
> Hubby has been trying to work on Clunker's wagon when the weather permits. When it's raining or to cold we try to get more stuff done inside the house.
> Gosh I think that about sums it up for me! It's so nice to be able to chat about what's going on in my life, and to hear about what's going on in the lives of others.


I will give you summary a little later. As now need to get ready for work and school rum etc. Chat later. BTW it all sounds really good. Which job is Hubby leaning towards?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I will give you summary a little later. As now need to get ready for work and school rum etc. Chat later. BTW it all sounds really good. Which job is Hubby leaning towards?


School rum? If my school had rum I probably would have liked it better! 
I think hubby is liking the job in Oklahoma the best. He says it sounds like a more interesting job with lots of opportunities to advance his career. So as long as he does well on the test and they offer a decent base pay, it will probably be the one he chooses. Me and Google maps have done a full tour of the neighborhood, did a little online house shopping/pricing and I'm feeling optimistic that it may be an area to finally put down some real roots. But first, we need the official job offer[emoji28]


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This guy is a real character
> View attachment 254323


The look on his face ! Wonderful !!!!
"What do you want from me ? How can you dare to disturb me ? I hope you have a nice treat for me and I`ll take it as your convient apology !" 
that`s what his face looks like.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> YES!!! Tuesday means NCIS is on TV tonight!


ENJOY !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> He so agreeable and full of “yes mams” that it’s sickening.. I can’t seem to really get through.. and usually I’m good at that.. I have asked him what he wants, we he likes, etc... I’m just not sure what to believe from him now..:-(


It is difficult. You can`t look into his head. I hope he soon will know that you are honest with him and he has to be honest with you too or things could turn bad for him when he does not want to go to school.
Really difficult situation. I wish you much strength Heather.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> School rum? If my school had rum I probably would have liked it better!
> I think hubby is liking the job in Oklahoma the best. He says it sounds like a more interesting job with lots of opportunities to advance his career. So as long as he does well on the test and they offer a decent base pay, it will probably be the one he chooses. Me and Google maps have done a full tour of the neighborhood, did a little online house shopping/pricing and I'm feeling optimistic that it may be an area to finally put down some real roots. But first, we need the official job offer[emoji28]




Good morning! Nice to have multiple job offers! I’m sure you are probably aware, but be careful of Oklahoma’s Tornado Alley.

On average, about *12 tornadoes* form in Oklahoma during April. It's typically the state with the third most tornadoes annually, as well as home to some of the highest tornado odds per square mile.Apr 26, 2018


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> He so agreeable and full of “yes mams” that it’s sickening.. I can’t seem to really get through.. and usually I’m good at that.. I have asked him what he wants, we he likes, etc... I’m just not sure what to believe from him now..:-(


I feel like I need someone to point me to a thread (or a page in this thread) for more background about this one. I don't want to ask tons of questions because I get the feeling most of them have been discussed previously. However, I would like to be more helpful, and context helps.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Look! It's a stranger, o wait.. it's just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is well, perhaps Carol will give me one of her awesome summaries.
> Hubby is currently dealing with an "offer war" between three jobs, apparently his resume was quite the catch (I'll take credit for that).
> We are currently looking at jobs in..
> Oklahoma- this interview was just a couple days ago and it went really well, but they want to do a "test" online before deciding what pay they want to offer. The benefits package are amazing though!
> Texas- we we're looking at two jobs here but declined one. The remaining possiblity is a newer company that really needs a full time mechanic/technician, they originally offered an "entry-level" pay which we had turned down but they contacted us back with a new, more reasonable offer. This was after four machines went down in a week and they had to hire people to come in and fix them. Apparently the cost was enough for them to rethink having someone with experience on hand. Benefits are OK.
> Montana- I think I mentioned this one last time I was on. The interview went great but there is a lot of pros and cons about the job. Only a couple days after the interview they contacted us back and requested ANOTHER interview before we had given a response to their offer. They have made it clear that they may want to increase the offer if this one goes well also. The pros for this job are that this is a management job and hubby will be running his own shop with a small crew, they offer a monthly bonus depending on how profitable business was, it's in a VERY small town. Cons are that insurance is pretty high and the actual base pay isn't that great.
> We turned down the job in Missouri.
> I decided not to do the large commission piece, the individual just couldn't seem to decide on what they wanted so I told them that I wasn't sure if I would have time to complete it before the move.
> I Ruined the piece that I was working on after I spilt a glass of milk on it... Yep, I cried over the spilt milk.
> So now im working on a different piece, trying out a new type of paper that I'm liking so far.
> Daughter has been taking swimming lessons.. she takes after me and sinks like a rock.
> Hubby has been trying to work on Clunker's wagon when the weather permits. When it's raining or to cold we try to get more stuff done inside the house.
> Gosh I think that about sums it up for me! It's so nice to be able to chat about what's going on in my life, and to hear about what's going on in the lives of others.


Hello stranger. Good you have popped in and gave us a summary what happend to you.
Hopefully you and hubby get soon new jobs and a house, a home and place to live.
What a pity with the milk !
How does your sculpture with the unicorn ? Is it ready ? When yes, please, please show me pics.
Give Clunker a big kiss from me.
Lots of love to you and your family.

Sabine


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m sorta stressing today.
> I’m hosting a mini family reunion Saturday and I’m cleaning which I told myself I wasn’t going to go crazy but one chore leads to another. I wanted our new closet done so I could fill it up with our clothes and get it all cleaned up but our contractor is working so slow it’s driving me crazy.


How many people will be coming? I feel for you!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning! Nice to have multiple job offers! I’m sure you are probably aware, but be careful of Oklahoma’s Tornado Alley.
> 
> On average, about *12 tornadoes* form in Oklahoma during April. It's typically the state with the third most tornadoes annually, as well as home to some of the highest tornado odds per square mile.Apr 26, 2018


Yep, know all about the tornado alley. I bet that makes house insurance a little higher


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Hello stranger. Good you have popped in and gave us a summary what happend to you.
> Hopefully you and hubby get soon new jobs and a house, a home and place to live.
> What a pity with the milk !
> How does your sculpture with the unicorn ? Is it ready ? When yes, please, please show me pics.
> Give Clunker a big kiss from me.
> Lots of love to you and your family.
> 
> Sabine


Thanks for the love Sabine. 
I decided to postpone work on the unicorn until after we move, I would hate to put in all those tiny details and then it get damaged in the move. It's such a large piece that I'm sure it will get wacked at some point[emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

(...lurk...lurk... )


----------



## Bambam1989

Moozillion said:


> (...lurk...lurk... )


Lurk lurk lurk[emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> School rum? If my school had rum I probably would have liked it better!
> I think hubby is liking the job in Oklahoma the best. He says it sounds like a more interesting job with lots of opportunities to advance his career. So as long as he does well on the test and they offer a decent base pay, it will probably be the one he chooses. Me and Google maps have done a full tour of the neighborhood, did a little online house shopping/pricing and I'm feeling optimistic that it may be an area to finally put down some real roots. But first, we need the official job offer[emoji28]


Whahaha. I had just woken up. I think a lot of kids would enjoy school better if there was rum. 
Sounds like you and Hubby are nearly. I bet you are looking forward to putting down permanent roots. I will hold thumbs that he gets the job offer and it is what he wants package wise.


----------



## CarolM

@Bambam1989 
Sorry I did not get a chance to do a summary.
So lets see:
Yvonne just had her friend over for the weekend who had lots of chores to do for her. He was picking up the babies she had ready for him.
Linda has been stung on her finger by a wasp and has been busy with governor meetings. Her shoulder is doing much better due swimming and she is back at yoga again.
Lena is away visiting Italy and Rome and the Vatican etc. And Some other places (I forget which)
Lyn has been having computer problems again but has been on sparodically. Otherwise she is good and Lola is his normal self.
Anne had to evacuate her house to her Moms place while storm/hurricane Michael was visiting. Anne has a lot of animals so it was not an easy job.
Mark has been building a new night box for sully and sending us teasers. We are still waiting for the full picture.
Todd has introduced Spud to us and is expecting a redfoot egg to arrive from Tortstork at the end of the month.
Ed has gotten himself a job at Lowes as he just did not like being retired. And his Mom survived Hurricane Michael.
Sabine is busy with her torts and has been popping in every now and then.
Bea has also been lurking.
Adam is still out there somewhere beneath the big blue sky.
Dan has not popped in for a while.
Dipa hasn't popped in either. 
Heather has been busy. However her nephew is still giving her grief and just does not want to let her in.
Kathy is now completely fed up with all their renovations going on and has shot herself in the foot by inviting family around this weekend when everything is still in chaos.
Gillian and Luara both pop in and say Hi every now and then. 
I hope I haven't forgotten anybody.


----------



## CarolM

On my walk today. I had to stop and rest so that my back muscles could relax. So i lay on one of the benches along the pathway. And this was my view.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> On my walk today. I had to stop and rest so that my back muscles could relax. So i lay on one of the benches along the pathway. And this was my view.
> View attachment 254418
> View attachment 254419



Very cool! A new theme....”and this was my view”.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool! A new theme....”and this was my view”.


I like that idea. So Everybody needs to take a pic of their view and post it saying "This is my view....."


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I like that idea. So Everybody needs to take a pic of their view and post it saying "This is my view....."



At this moment after a long day!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> Sorry I did not get a chance to do a summary.
> So lets see:
> Yvonne just had her friend over for the weekend who had lots of chores to do for her. He was picking up the babies she had ready for him.
> Linda has been stung on her finger by a wasp and has been busy with governor meetings. Her shoulder is doing much better due swimming and she is back at yoga again.
> Lena is away visiting Italy and Rome and the Vatican etc. And Some other places (I forget which)
> Lyn has been having computer problems again but has been on sparodically. Otherwise she is good and Lola is his normal self.
> Anne had to evacuate her house to her Moms place while storm/hurricane Michael was visiting. Anne has a lot of animals so it was not an easy job.
> Mark has been building a new night box for sully and sending us teasers. We are still waiting for the full picture.
> Todd has introduced Spud to us and is expecting a redfoot egg to arrive from Tortstork at the end of the month.
> Ed has gotten himself a job at Lowes as he just did not like being retired. And his Mom survived Hurricane Michael.
> Sabine is busy with her torts and has been popping in every now and then.
> Bea has also been lurking.
> Adam is still out there somewhere beneath the big blue sky.
> Dan has not popped in for a while.
> Dipa hasn't popped in either.
> Heather has been busy. However her nephew is still giving her grief and just does not want to let her in.
> Kathy is now completely fed up with all their renovations going on and has shot herself in the foot by inviting family around this weekend when everything is still in chaos.
> Gillian and Luara both pop in and say Hi every now and then.
> I hope I haven't forgotten anybody.


Good morning all! 

Thanks for the recap Carol!

This week has proved stupidly, and unexpectedly, busy. Nothing interesting or bad... just busy!

I popped in to give Montgomery a quick dust and a cuddle. Is there anything we can do about the wool spider's Halloween decorations (if she exists)? They are getting out of hand! And her knitted winter sock stockpile in corner 6 is already growing [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I like that idea. So Everybody needs to take a pic of their view and post it saying "This is my view....."



This my view. Breakfast in the conservatory, not quite light properly, with a view of the bird feeders


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> At this moment after a long day!
> 
> View attachment 254447


That is an awesome view after a long day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Thanks for the recap Carol!
> 
> This week has proved stupidly, and unexpectedly, busy. Nothing interesting or bad... just busy!
> 
> I popped in to give Montgomery a quick dust and a cuddle. Is there anything we can do about the wool spider's Halloween decorations (if she exists)? They are getting out of hand! And her knitted winter sock stockpile in corner 6 is already growing [emoji849]


I think she was upset with me because I haven't had to use very much of the knitwear she left for me. But now that it is getting colder by you guys hopefully she will be happy again. That is if she exists. Has anybody seen the snow leopard. I have seen the carrots disappearing but not the snow leopard. Sabine where are Willy and Silly ? Do you think that the One legged Pirate has them hostage somewhere?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This my view. Breakfast in the conservatory, not quite light properly, with a view of the bird feeders
> View attachment 254470


Hmm. What a nice scene to wake up to.
I have a question for you. I have two of those birds that I had in my picture on my walk the other day. It was the small one with the brown. Anyway these two live in my garden and every morning they keep on flying into my bedroom window. Over and over again. Why would they be doing that? Do you by any chance know?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All
It is Thursday. Yayyyy. Sjoe but this week is going fast. Time is flying. Anyway I hope it is a fantastic day for everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmm. What a nice scene to wake up to.
> I have a question for you. I have two of those birds that I had in my picture on my walk the other day. It was the small one with the brown. Anyway these two live in my garden and every morning they keep on flying into my bedroom window. Over and over again. Why would they be doing that? Do you by any chance know?


It's usually one of three reasons:

The first is territory. They see their reflection in the glass and think it is more birds trying to muscle in on their territory andtry to fight them off.

The second is that they can see the reflection of a plant in the glass and think they can land on it.

And the third is that they simply can't see the glass and are trying to fly into the room.

You buy stickers shaped like hawk silhouettes that you can stick to windows and that usually stop it. Small birds won't fly toward something that is likely to eat them!

I have stickers in some of my conservatory windows which reduces the number of birds that try to fly through the glass.

We once had a Dunnock, a small bird not unlike your Cape Sparrow, that spent about a fortnight on the kitchen window ledge singing at his reflection in the window. I think he thought he could see a female, the two sexes are alike, and was trying to woo her!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's usually one of three reasons:
> 
> The first is territory. They see their reflection in the glass and think it is more birds trying to muscle in on their territory andtry to fight them off.
> 
> The second is that they can see the reflection of a plant in the glass and think they can land on it.
> 
> And the third is that they simply can't see the glass and are trying to fly into the room.
> 
> You buy stickers shaped like hawk silhouettes that you can stick to windows and that usually stop it. Small birds won't fly toward something that is likely to eat them!
> 
> I have stickers in some of my conservatory windows which reduces the number of birds that try to fly through the glass.
> 
> We once had a Dunnock, a small bird not unlike your Cape Sparrow, that spent about a fortnight on the kitchen window ledge singing at his reflection in the window. I think he thought he could see a female, the two sexes are alike, and was trying to woo her!



Ahh Okay the first reason makes sense. As they do it in the morning and as soon as I open my blinds they stop doing it. The problem is I cannot leave my blinds open while I am at work during the day, so I worry that they will carry on during the day. So I will just have to get some stickers to put on the window in question and hopefully that will stop it. As I don't want them to hurt themselves. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I think she was upset with me because I haven't had to use very much of the knitwear she left for me. But now that it is getting colder by you guys hopefully she will be happy again. That is if she exists. Has anybody seen the snow leopard. I have seen the carrots disappearing but not the snow leopard. Sabine where are Willy and Silly ? Do you think that the One legged Pirate has them hostage somewhere?



Have you seen the jellyfish tank where Adam shut the Leprechaun?! 

He must have really upset the wool spider, if she exists, for her to do that!!! He isn’t getting out of there any time soon [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Have you seen the jellyfish tank where Adam shut the Leprechaun?!
> 
> He must have really upset the wool spider, if she exists, for her to do that!!! He isn’t getting out of there any time soon [emoji23]


Does it look anything like this around the tank?




If so, then she (If she exists) is really really very unset. Poor Leprechaun. I wonder if he has learned his lesson yet and if we can let him out? It must be torture to be left in there all this time with no company.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Spike can be pretty demanding


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Spike can be pretty demanding
> View attachment 254472


Whahaha. He looks bigger or is that just because the photo is a close up?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. He looks bigger or is that just because the photo is a close up?


Wait!! That is not Spike . Whahaha - almost had me fooled.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It's usually one of three reasons:
> 
> The first is territory. They see their reflection in the glass and think it is more birds trying to muscle in on their territory andtry to fight them off.
> 
> The second is that they can see the reflection of a plant in the glass and think they can land on it.
> 
> And the third is that they simply can't see the glass and are trying to fly into the room.
> 
> You buy stickers shaped like hawk silhouettes that you can stick to windows and that usually stop it. Small birds won't fly toward something that is likely to eat them!
> 
> I have stickers in some of my conservatory windows which reduces the number of birds that try to fly through the glass.
> 
> We once had a Dunnock, a small bird not unlike your Cape Sparrow, that spent about a fortnight on the kitchen window ledge singing at his reflection in the window. I think he thought he could see a female, the two sexes are alike, and was trying to woo her!




Yep....No. 1 above is definitely a primary reason, coincidentally, I saw a Mocking Bird/Catbird doing this same exact thing yesterday against our neighbors car window. Over and over and over agsin, flying directly into the glass, sliding down, wing flapping, and then agsin. It all looks very silly!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

The weather prognosticators are calling for our *FIRST FROST *of this Winter season for a wide swath in our area. Temps will dip down below freezing, tender plants will feel it! Hopefully it also triggers the trees to change into their nice golden and red colors.

Soon time to bring our banana tree in for safe keeping through Winter. No more fresh leaves for Sully.
I’ll try and capture before and after f r o s t pix. Elephant ears too. Summer = now over for sure.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> This my view. Breakfast in the conservatory, not quite light properly, with a view of the bird feeders
> View attachment 254470



Not a bad spot to birdwatch and enjoy your cuppa!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep....No. 1 above is definitely a primary reason, coincidentally, I saw a Mocking Bird/Catbird doing this same exact thing yesterday against our neighbors car window. Over and over and over again, flying directly into the glass, sliding down, wing flapping, and then again. It all looks very silly!


Yes it looked quite weird to me. Especially as it did not make sense to. Poor things. Both birds were taking turns doing it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All, 

Completed my elliptical ride through the Cotswolds early, walked out into some crisp Autumnal fresh air, and this was “My Point of View” - Sunrise Through the Trees.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Completed my elliptical ride through the Cotswolds early, walked out into some crisp Autumnal fresh air, and this was “My Point of View” - Sunrise Through the Trees.
> 
> View attachment 254475


That is almost worth getting up early for.


----------



## Maro2Bear

.....and before I forget, an upward view into our banana grove. Their days are numbered.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I like that idea. So Everybody needs to take a pic of their view and post it saying "This is my view....."


Good idea. I will take my camera with me when I go out today.


----------



## Kristoff

Greetings from Denmark! I’ll be catching up with y’all in the next few days...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Snow is white,,
> Snow is cold
> Snow is beautiful to behold.
> I love its feel
> So soft and cool,
> But I love it most
> When it shuts the school!!
> 
> A little ditty by me on my appreciation of any extra days off we sometimes get because of snow!!



Wordsworth! Bravissimo!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when you wait around all day for someone and they don't show.
> 
> Well, my house is all dusted and vacuumed and ready for company.
> 
> My daughter told me about a cute kid's book called the Wonky Donkey, so I asked my friend, Amazon, to send me a copy. It's really a cute story. But if you want to get the full effect, go to the viedo of "Scottish Grandmother tries to read the Wonky Donkey. I was laughing so hard I think I pee'd a little. I'll try to give you a link:



I saw the link in Italy but didn’t have enough coverage to watch. Turns out in Denmark the video is unavailable.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Denmark! I’ll be catching up with y’all in the next few days...


Hello to Denmark and to you ! Good to have you back, Lady.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Another one of my favourites to listen to and play on the piano!
> You have done a wonderful version of it Bee!
> Thank you!



Who needs the Gees when Bee is here? I love this song! Thank you, @Bee62!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Wait!! That is not Spike . Whahaha - almost had me fooled.


Your thinking of snap, that's spike, one of my bigger sliders.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> They're fine. And mostly in the pitch dark as the power is still mostly out.



Hope everything’s fine by now. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> OMW that would take me a whole year to eat.



You know, sharing is caring... Just sayin’


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> No. I think it is one of those special pet doors and Mark is going to put the corresponding collar on Sully which will unlock the door when he gets near it. [emoji6]



Brilliant. Mark just might use your idea next time he feels like completing a project  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I self medicated  It was "couriered" to my table along with a pot of tea



As you were hunting for that nasty wasp, I was dealing with dozens of mosquitoes in Florence. I get a bad reaction to their bites. That made me miss Denmark - no mosquitoes this time of the year!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> License has been done and now we are at Blouberg Beach. You can see Robbin Island across the way. And Table Mountain to the left. The surfers are all out and doing their thing.
> View attachment 254010
> View attachment 254011
> View attachment 254012
> View attachment 254013
> View attachment 254014
> View attachment 254015
> View attachment 254016



Crazy. It’s almost winter up here! [emoji23] (Gorgeous views!)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> .....and before I forget, an upward view into our banana grove. Their days are numbered.
> 
> View attachment 254477


Yours are nice. My one that I had, broke off in a storm that we had a few weeks back but I see that a new shoot is coming up now. Thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Denmark! I’ll be catching up with y’all in the next few days...


Run, Run, run as fast as you can.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Your thinking of snap, that's spike, one of my bigger sliders.


Ohhh that is right, Holi ha. Sorry Snap, how could I get you confused. I am a Bad Bad girl.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You know, sharing is caring... Just sayin’


You are more than welcome to have some.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Run, Run, run as fast as you can.



Phew. I’m out of breath here!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are more than welcome to have some.



Oh, thank you! I had an interesting pizza in Rome, in an area called Trastevere - a foodie and nightlife hub of the city. The pizza had a thin crust, as Roman pizzas go, and had zucchini and hot red pepper as the topping. I’d never had a spicy pizza like that, and am generally not into spicy food, but it was good! 

Talking of spice, before our Italy trip we had dinner (braai, of course!) at our South African friends. They had a spicy tomato sauce from over there and I loved it!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello to Denmark and to you ! Good to have you back, Lady.



It’s good to be back!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Cold. Lol. I actually don't know. Hubby says it is about 15 degrees Celsius.



It was 15 C here too! Yaaaay, Denmark was on par with South Africa!!!! Who can now say we don’t have a great climate [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Poor boy. I hope he can recover. And it is always said that sharks usually don`t attac people.



Most sharks don’t. But I wouldn’t put that theory to a test, no matter what they say about the “Russian” roulette


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wow. you are visiting very special places.
> Hopefully you don`t disturb the Vesuvius in his sleep.



It’s been dormant since 1944. And for over 200 years before 79 AD...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I was 9 when my parents took me there. We towed our caravan all the way there in 1970s... in the days of vinyl seats, no air-conditioning and no gadgets to amuse the kids! It made a huge impression on me as did going up Vesuvius on a chair lift (probably why I am not too fond of heights now  )



We didn’t go up Mount Vesuvius - would have been too much for a day trip. Daughter particularly loved stepping stones on the streets of Pompeii. The city didn’t have an underground sewage, so excess water from a multitude of fountains, as well as waste, would flow down the street. People got across without getting their sandals in the muck by means of the stepping stones.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All - and yes, Happy Sunday
> 
> Cold start to our day, especially since I’m off early up North to Pennsylvania to play in the great Susquehanna River. Our launch point is appropriately named Cold Cabin Creek Park. We’ll head north upstream to where there are large natural boulders and cliffs scattered about - where we often see Eagles hanging about.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 254151



Is the cold cabin creek park abbreviated as CCCP by any chance?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning all.
> Another warm and sunny day. What a wonderful year.
> Quick some impressions of my sully torts and redfoots.
> View attachment 254152
> 
> 
> View attachment 254152
> View attachment 254153
> 
> 
> View attachment 254154



Wonderful, as long as it doesn’t become a pattern...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Makes me wish I was there with you.



Now that I shared a picture of wine?   Just teasing you. You aren’t much of a drinker, right?


----------



## EllieMay

And this was my view


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> At this moment after a long day!
> 
> View attachment 254447



Luv that shade of pink[emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!
> Here are a couple pics of my son and friends going to Homecoming.
> He doesn’t dance but still had fun.
> 
> View attachment 254230
> 
> View attachment 254231



Handsome!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> This my view. Breakfast in the conservatory, not quite light properly, with a view of the bird feeders
> View attachment 254470



Very nice!! I see all kinds of relaxation..


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> What a great idea!!
> In Ca they would have bulldozed right over and built a million condos!!



In Turkey too


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Does it look anything like this around the tank?
> 
> If so, then she (If she exists) is really really very unset. Poor Leprechaun. I wonder if he has learned his lesson yet and if we can let him out? It must be torture to be left in there all this time with no company.



I say free the leprechaun! He would want to help with Halloween deco I’m sure!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Spike can be pretty demanding
> View attachment 254472



Haha!!! He’ll show you who’s boss!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It’s a nasty cold week in my part of the world.. to cold for my sullies to go outside & they are not happy about it.. Neither am I!!!! Looks like it’s been pretty quiet in the CDR too.... I expected to be farther behind than I was on everyone’s post :-(
> My nephew continues to stay in trouble in school and is one step away from getting expelled... I don’t know what I’ll do at that point because my job does not leave me in a position to drive a child to & from school every day.. my husband is only home 2 weeks out of the month. I’m truly at my wits end... how do you help someone who refuses to help them self???



That’s so hard, Heather. The most important thing you can do is to be there for him, even if it’s not *all* you wanted to do for him. Your being there does make a difference — don’t be discouraged if you don’t see it; it’s there.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I say free the leprechaun! He would want to help with Halloween deco I’m sure!



You’re relatively new round here! It’s probably safer to leave him where he is until after the TORTOISE gifts are delivered. He really isn’t to be trusted.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> The weather prognosticators are calling for our *FIRST FROST *of this Winter season for a wide swath in our area. Temps will dip down below freezing, tender plants will feel it! Hopefully it also triggers the trees to change into their nice golden and red colors.
> 
> Soon time to bring our banana tree in for safe keeping through Winter. No more fresh leaves for Sully.
> I’ll try and capture before and after f r o s t pix. Elephant ears too. Summer = now over for sure.



I have always loved this time of year! But now, I see what my poor Sullies are loosing out on for the next few months and I’m sad with them.. Toretto loves the elephant ears:-(((. On a good note, my little ones love the winter grass I planted for them and it’s growing abundantly. I brought in one of the big plastic kiddie pools and put in front of the big window wall so they could at least think they were getting sun yesterday[emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all. Today is my shopping day, and right now, this is my view:



You can just barely see my new Vision Cage in the background.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Dsy Alles,
> 
> Just back from Lowe’s with a few bags of Cypress mulch - Sullys substrate and play ground from now until he can get back outside in Spring 2019. Ive had good luck with cypress as a substrate, it’s not dusty, doesn't mold or mildew, maintains moisture, doesn't break down.
> 
> I guess I should soon post a pix of Sullys new and improved heated night box. Or, send teaser pix for a few more months....



So you’d be Ed’s customer if you were in Florida! Is Sully indoors now full time?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Denmark! I’ll be catching up with y’all in the next few days...



Have fun Lena!! Looking forward to my travels through your pics[emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey all its been awhile since I've checked in here there's no way I can catch up lol. Hope everyone is doing well. I've been in contact with Tortstork today and I'm ordering a Cherryhead Redfoot egg from him that should arrive next month just days away from hatching. I'm super excited! I've always wanted to hatch my own baby Turtle/Tortoise. Looks like Murphy is going to have a baby brother or sister! Also as of a few weeks ago, and a short quarantine, Snap now has a new tank mate meet "Spud"
> View attachment 254285



Hi, Spud! Nice to meet you!
Did you break the big news to Murphy yet? [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> As you were hunting for that nasty wasp, I was dealing with dozens of mosquitoes in Florence. I get a bad reaction to their bites. That made me miss Denmark - no mosquitoes this time of the year!



That’s horrible.. my son has awful reactions to them as well and they are sure thick here.. maybe we should come visit you[emoji16] I’ll bring you some Benadryl!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m sorta stressing today.
> I’m hosting a mini family reunion Saturday and I’m cleaning which I told myself I wasn’t going to go crazy but one chore leads to another. I wanted our new closet done so I could fill it up with our clothes and get it all cleaned up but our contractor is working so slow it’s driving me crazy.



Contractors are the same everywhere in the world


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh, thank you! I had an interesting pizza in Rome, in an area called Trastevere - a foodie and nightlife hub of the city. The pizza had a thin crust, as Roman pizzas go, and had zucchini and hot red pepper as the topping. I’d never had a spicy pizza like that, and am generally not into spicy food, but it was good!
> 
> Talking of spice, before our Italy trip we had dinner (braai, of course!) at our South African friends. They had a spicy tomato sauce from over there and I loved it!



That sounds like something I would love.. our town has one of the few brick oven pizzerias nearby and it makes me want to visit. Not a bad house wine either


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> YES!!! Tuesday means NCIS is on TV tonight!



Whatever that means... 
[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> And this was my view
> View attachment 254505



Corn for deer....or turkey? I’m guessing deer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> So you’d be Ed’s customer if you were in Florida! Is Sully indoors now full time?



Yes....we normally pick up stuff from big box store of Home Depot....but no clean, pure cypress mulch. So, longer trip over to Lowes.

Yes....Sully just had breakfast - banana leaves, some butternut squash, some kale, romaine, and a cup of Mazuri topped with some nice fresh aloe cubes.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Corn for deer....or turkey? I’m guessing deer.



Yes! You can’t bait for turkey.. we have a very large hog problem here so I try to keep that under control. I mostly photograph and video.. that’s my favorite part about being out here.. this is my peace time. ;-)


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Spud! Nice to meet you!
> Did you break the big news to Murphy yet? [emoji23]


Not yet lol. I'm going to stick with the "M" Theme and call the new one Marge. Murphy and Marge, and when she gets bigger im going to call her " Large Marge" brownie points to whoever gets the reference......


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Look! It's a stranger, o wait.. it's just me[emoji12]
> Hope everybody is well, perhaps Carol will give me one of her awesome summaries.
> Hubby is currently dealing with an "offer war" between three jobs, apparently his resume was quite the catch (I'll take credit for that).
> We are currently looking at jobs in..
> Oklahoma- this interview was just a couple days ago and it went really well, but they want to do a "test" online before deciding what pay they want to offer. The benefits package are amazing though!
> Texas- we we're looking at two jobs here but declined one. The remaining possiblity is a newer company that really needs a full time mechanic/technician, they originally offered an "entry-level" pay which we had turned down but they contacted us back with a new, more reasonable offer. This was after four machines went down in a week and they had to hire people to come in and fix them. Apparently the cost was enough for them to rethink having someone with experience on hand. Benefits are OK.
> Montana- I think I mentioned this one last time I was on. The interview went great but there is a lot of pros and cons about the job. Only a couple days after the interview they contacted us back and requested ANOTHER interview before we had given a response to their offer. They have made it clear that they may want to increase the offer if this one goes well also. The pros for this job are that this is a management job and hubby will be running his own shop with a small crew, they offer a monthly bonus depending on how profitable business was, it's in a VERY small town. Cons are that insurance is pretty high and the actual base pay isn't that great.
> We turned down the job in Missouri.
> I decided not to do the large commission piece, the individual just couldn't seem to decide on what they wanted so I told them that I wasn't sure if I would have time to complete it before the move.
> I Ruined the piece that I was working on after I spilt a glass of milk on it... Yep, I cried over the spilt milk.
> So now im working on a different piece, trying out a new type of paper that I'm liking so far.
> Daughter has been taking swimming lessons.. she takes after me and sinks like a rock.
> Hubby has been trying to work on Clunker's wagon when the weather permits. When it's raining or to cold we try to get more stuff done inside the house.
> Gosh I think that about sums it up for me! It's so nice to be able to chat about what's going on in my life, and to hear about what's going on in the lives of others.



Wow, you’re at such crossroads now. Hope you guys make a choice you’ll be happy with! 

Daughter’s obsessed now with Leonardo da Vinci, and he’s someone who’d ruined more than one piece of his work, either by accident or excessive experimenting, or others ruined it for him. Just saying.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all. Today is my shopping day, and right now, this is my view:
> View attachment 254506
> 
> 
> You can just barely see my new Vision Cage in the background.



That’s my kind of shopping!!! I dislike going in stores anymore!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> On my walk today. I had to stop and rest so that my back muscles could relax. So i lay on one of the benches along the pathway. And this was my view.
> View attachment 254418
> View attachment 254419



Nice to see pictures from your neck of the woods!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I like that idea. So Everybody needs to take a pic of their view and post it saying "This is my view....."





Momof4 said:


> At this moment after a long day!
> 
> View attachment 254447



A bit like Kathy’s...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmm. What a nice scene to wake up to.
> I have a question for you. I have two of those birds that I had in my picture on my walk the other day. It was the small one with the brown. Anyway these two live in my garden and every morning they keep on flying into my bedroom window. Over and over again. Why would they be doing that? Do you by any chance know?



Cool. Some of us have cuckoo clocks, you have live sparrows to wake you up! Wow.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ahh Okay the first reason makes sense. As they do it in the morning and as soon as I open my blinds they stop doing it. The problem is I cannot leave my blinds open while I am at work during the day, so I worry that they will carry on during the day. So I will just have to get some stickers to put on the window in question and hopefully that will stop it. As I don't want them to hurt themselves.
> Thanks for the advice.



Oh, I understand now. They fly into a closed window. Silly birds.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Spike can be pretty demanding
> View attachment 254472



They say commas save lives...  
 Just teasing. Gorgeous Spike!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I say free the leprechaun! He would want to help with Halloween deco I’m sure!



I heard the One-legged Pirate was hoping to convert the bar into a Haunted House for Halloween. I’m sure he could use another pair of hands.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That’s horrible.. my son has awful reactions to them as well and they are sure thick here.. maybe we should come visit you[emoji16] I’ll bring you some Benadryl!



Anytime! But better not in summer — mosquitoes love Danish summer. Everybody loves Danish summer. It’s the best day of the year.


----------



## JoesMum

You know there’s no hope when you’re stood outside your governor school about to go into a meeting and you start thinking the grass has a particularly good selection of weeds [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Who needs the Gees when Bee is here? I love this song! Thank you, @Bee62!


Thank you ! @Kristoff


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Your thinking of snap, that's spike, one of my bigger sliders.


Snap or Spike or Murphy, they are all gorgeous !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254513
> 
> You know there’s no hope when you’re stood outside your governor school about to go into a meeting and you start thinking the grass has a particularly good selection of weeds [emoji849][emoji23]


Thinking like a tortoise ! LOL ! _"Hmmm, yummy , yummy green everywhere......."_


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> And this was my view
> View attachment 254505


Looks beautiful green. I love pine trees.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You’re relatively new round here! It’s probably safer to leave him where he is until after the TORTOISE gifts are delivered. He really isn’t to be trusted.


RIGHT ! I agree with you.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Whatever that means...
> [emoji23]


I think this: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI:_NY

@Kristoff 
@Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> That’s my kind of shopping!!! I dislike going in stores anymore!


Me too ! AMAZON loves me when I start my computer .....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> A bit like Kathy’s...
> 
> View attachment 254507


I miss the colored toe nails......


----------



## Bee62

....... and another Bee Gee`s song:
*Gotta get a message to you*
sang by Bee without the Gee`s.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Anytime! But better not in summer — mosquitoes love Danish summer. Everybody loves Danish summer. It’s the best day of the year.



What particular “day” might that be? Summer Solstice?


----------



## Bee62

And my view of the day:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, thank you! I had an interesting pizza in Rome, in an area called Trastevere - a foodie and nightlife hub of the city. The pizza had a thin crust, as Roman pizzas go, and had zucchini and hot red pepper as the topping. I’d never had a spicy pizza like that, and am generally not into spicy food, but it was good!
> 
> Talking of spice, before our Italy trip we had dinner (braai, of course!) at our South African friends. They had a spicy tomato sauce from over there and I loved it!


Do you remember the name of the sauce?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It was 15 C here too! Yaaaay, Denmark was on par with South Africa!!!! Who can now say we don’t have a great climate [emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We didn’t go up Mount Vesuvius - would have been too much for a day trip. Daughter particularly loved stepping stones on the streets of Pompeii. The city didn’t have an underground sewage, so excess water from a multitude of fountains, as well as waste, would flow down the street. People got across without getting their sandals in the muck by means of the stepping stones.
> 
> View attachment 254503


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Now that I shared a picture of wine?  [emoji14] Just teasing you. You aren’t much of a drinker, right?


Right. So what's left?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And this was my view
> View attachment 254505


Looks great for walking.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You’re relatively new round here! It’s probably safer to leave him where he is until after the TORTOISE gifts are delivered. He really isn’t to be trusted.


I suppose it is his own fault for listening to the one legged pirate.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all. Today is my shopping day, and right now, this is my view:
> View attachment 254506
> 
> 
> You can just barely see my new Vision Cage in the background.


Did you get another vision cage?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not yet lol. I'm going to stick with the "M" Theme and call the new one Marge. Murphy and Marge, and when she gets bigger im going to call her " Large Marge" brownie points to whoever gets the reference......


Whahaha. The Simpsons?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nice to see pictures from your neck of the woods!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji113]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A bit like Kathy’s...
> 
> View attachment 254507


I know what's different. Your toe nails are not pink.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Cool. Some of us have cuckoo clocks, you have live sparrows to wake you up! Wow.


Whahaha. They did wake me up.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I heard the One-legged Pirate was hoping to convert the bar into a Haunted House for Halloween. I’m sure he could use another pair of hands.


We can invite the Adams Family's hand to in over, if he needs a hand.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Anytime! But better not in summer — mosquitoes love Danish summer. Everybody loves Danish summer. It’s the best day of the year.


Only one day?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254513
> 
> You know there’s no hope when you’re stood outside your governor school about to go into a meeting and you start thinking the grass has a particularly good selection of weeds [emoji849][emoji23]


I do that all the time. Re the weeds not waiting for a governors meeting to start.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Luv that shade of pink[emoji16]



Thanks! It’s turning purple today![emoji6]
Unless I change my mind.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. The Simpsons?


No not the Simpsons lol Good guess though.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Contractors are the same everywhere in the world



The best one we ever had did our kitchen! Every single day they had a plan and they never deviated from it and finished 1 day ahead of schedule!!
It was a kitchen & bath company who wasn’t the cheapest quote but they were awesome!!

This guy has a bee removal business and when he gets a call, he rushes over. He has given us some wonderful honey and fresh honeycomb.

It’s the lack of communication that bugs me the most!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254513
> 
> You know there’s no hope when you’re stood outside your governor school about to go into a meeting and you start thinking the grass has a particularly good selection of weeds [emoji849][emoji23]



Maybe you should look into adopting that Greek after all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I miss the colored toe nails......



Winter is coming!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> What particular “day” might that be? Summer Solstice?



You never know. It takes you by surprise, so usually you miss it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> And my view of the day:
> 
> View attachment 254519



Gorgeous. I LOVE Germany in fall!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you remember the name of the sauce?



Nope. But I could ask!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Right. So what's left?



The heart? It beats on the left, they say.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. The Simpsons?



That’s what I thought too, but then I googled it


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We can invite the Adams Family's hand to in over, if he needs a hand.



[emoji23][emoji23] Would Adam agree?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Only one day?



One *whole* day. If you’re lucky.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The best one we ever had did our kitchen! Every single day they had a plan and they never deviated from it and finished 1 day ahead of schedule!!
> It was a kitchen & bath company who wasn’t the cheapest quote but they were awesome!!
> 
> This guy has a bee removal business and when he gets a call, he rushes over. He has given us some wonderful honey and fresh honeycomb.
> 
> It’s the lack of communication that bugs me the most!!



The kitchen & bath guy doesn’t sound like a real person! Or a real contractor


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> And my view of the day:
> 
> View attachment 254519


Beautiful view.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nope. But I could ask!


[emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] Would Adam agree?


Hmm. Maybe not.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Gorgeous. I LOVE Germany in fall!


Hmm. I think it is not very different to Denmark during the seasons.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Beautiful view.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Did you get another vision cage?


Yes. Will set up another on for me this past week-end. It has 13 hatchling desert tortoises in it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. Will set up another on for me this past week-end. It has 13 hatchling desert tortoises in it.


Awesome. That is great for you. As I know how much you like them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Been out working in our garden most of the day - edging, pruning, cutting grass, raking, transplanted a ton of Lariope to edges of our perennial beds. Moved some fig trees about and watered...and just as I was closing the back garden gate, the sun popped out between our trees and caught the edges of this Morning Glory.....

So one last view from here for the evening..


----------



## Momof4

We don’t really get those beautiful fall colors where I Iive. We only have a few of those trees around town that turn! 
I did notice a few today and it made me smile! 

We are having summer like weather right now with high fire danger.


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. The Simpsons?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254513
> 
> You know there’s no hope when you’re stood outside your governor school about to go into a meeting and you start thinking the grass has a particularly good selection of weeds [emoji849][emoji23]



LOL!! That’s EXACTLY what I was doing at my deer lease this morning [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Looks beautiful green. I love pine trees.



I love that you didn’t focus on the “hunting” part of it I never do anymore either[emoji15]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> You’re relatively new round here! It’s probably safer to leave him where he is until after the TORTOISE gifts are delivered. He really isn’t to be trusted.



That heart of mine is always leading to trouble!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I miss the colored toe nails......



Heifers!!! I’m so jealous [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Thanks! It’s turning purple today![emoji6]
> Unless I change my mind.



Truly a woman’s prerogative[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No not the Simpsons lol Good guess though.



Pee Wee Herman???


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> Pee Wee Herman???


Lol you got it!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> ....... and another Bee Gee`s song:
> *Gotta get a message to you*
> sang by Bee without the Gee`s.


Saving your songs to start my day is definitely the way to go. Another lovely start to the day. Thank you Sabine  x

PS Love the cat sneaking through in the background


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! It's Friday again somehow?! This week has flown by. 

Hope you are all good


----------



## JoesMum

CALLING ALL ROOMIES - Past, Present, Regular, Irregular, whatever nation/creed/colour/planet(?) you claim 

ROLL UP! ROLL UP!

Last call to join the TORTOISE 2018

Elsa and her glamorous assistant, Jacques, are champing at the bit and about to do the draw!

This year’s participants so far are:
Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Sabine (Bee62), Carol M, Anne (Pastel Tortie), Kathy (Momof4)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Been out working in our garden most of the day - edging, pruning, cutting grass, raking, transplanted a ton of Lariope to edges of our perennial beds. Moved some fig trees about and watered...and just as I was closing the back garden gate, the sun popped out between our trees and caught the edges of this Morning Glory.....
> 
> So one last view from here for the evening..
> 
> 
> View attachment 254580


That is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We don’t really get those beautiful fall colors where I Iive. We only have a few of those trees around town that turn!
> I did notice a few today and it made me smile!
> 
> We are having summer like weather right now with high fire danger.


The high fire danger does not sound good at all.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Lol you got it!


I have to watch it. As I do not know that one. I see Jaisei posted it above. I will have to watch it when I get home later tonight and see what it is about.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It's Friday again somehow?! This week has flown by.
> 
> Hope you are all good


I know. We just had Monday and for me to say that you must know that the week has gone by very fast. That even I missed the days in between..

Happy Friday Linda


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> CALLING ALL ROOMIES - Past, Present, Regular, Irregular, whatever nation/creed/colour/planet(?) you claim
> 
> ROLL UP! ROLL UP!
> 
> Last call to join the TORTOISE 2018
> 
> Elsa and her glamorous assistant, Jacques, are champing at the bit and about to do the draw!
> 
> This year’s participants so far are:
> Bea (Moozillion), Lena (Kristoff), Heather (EllieMay), Sabine (Bee62), Carol M, Anne (Pastel Tortie), Kathy (Momof4)
> 
> View attachment 254640


Are you not participating Linda? As I noticed that your name is not on the list.


----------



## CarolM

A Good Morning To All popping in today.

And as Linda said it is Friday - Whoopeee. 

What did the snail say while riding the tortoises back?
.....
.....
....
.....
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

The little birds did it again this morning. So somehow I will need to find some stickers for my window this weekend in between all the other stuff that is going on. This weekend is a busy weekend for me. 

And one last joke to start Friday off before I go:




Okay maybe one more as the above one I could not resist....




Have a good one.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A Good Morning To All popping in today.
> 
> And as Linda said it is Friday - Whoopeee.
> 
> What did the snail say while riding the tortoises back?
> .....
> .....
> ....
> .....
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The little birds did it again this morning. So somehow I will need to find some stickers for my window this weekend in between all the other stuff that is going on. This weekend is a busy weekend for me.
> 
> And one last joke to start Friday off before I go:
> 
> View attachment 254641
> 
> 
> Okay maybe one more as the above one I could not resist....
> 
> View attachment 254642
> 
> 
> Have a good one.



A short term fix to the bird problem might be to print an A4 photo of a peregrine falcon and tape that to the window. 

I am sure you can Google something that is large enough not to pixelate when printed A4 colour.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A short term fix to the bird problem might be to print an A4 photo of a peregrine falcon and tape that to the window.
> 
> I am sure you can Google something that is large enough not to pixelate when printed A4 colour.


Good Idea.

I just printed this. Hopefully it works: I thought that, that face should scare them away from the window.


----------



## Bee62

jaizei said:


>


FUNNY !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All

Well, it looks like Father Frost arrived last night as predicted....


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> Well, it looks like Father Frost arrived last night as predicted....
> 
> View attachment 254645



It’s a little warmer here. Quick snap from the imaginatively named Big Bridge looking up the River Medway with our 12th century Norman Castle (it’s ruined) on the right


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> A Good Morning To All popping in today.
> 
> And as Linda said it is Friday - Whoopeee.
> 
> What did the snail say while riding the tortoises back?
> .....
> .....
> ....
> .....
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The little birds did it again this morning. So somehow I will need to find some stickers for my window this weekend in between all the other stuff that is going on. This weekend is a busy weekend for me.
> 
> And one last joke to start Friday off before I go:
> 
> View attachment 254641
> 
> 
> Okay maybe one more as the above one I could not resist....
> 
> View attachment 254642
> 
> 
> Have a good one.


I don't get it (the one about the easter card)


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hmm. I think it is not very different to Denmark during the seasons.



No. It’s pretty here too. But I visited Germany before I visited Denmark!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> ....... and another Bee Gee`s song:
> *Gotta get a message to you*
> sang by Bee without the Gee`s.



Beautiful, my friend! [emoji173]️

The ginger cat was cute


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Are you not participating Linda? As I noticed that your name is not on the list.



I really wish @Yvonne G would join us [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Idea.
> 
> I just printed this. Hopefully it works: I thought that, that face should scare them away from the window.
> View attachment 254643



I know it would scare me. [emoji23]


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> And this was my view
> View attachment 254505


Did ya get one? Lol I guess I'll find out as I finish catching up!


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Yes! You can’t bait for turkey.. we have a very large hog problem here so I try to keep that under control. I mostly photograph and video.. that’s my favorite part about being out here.. this is my peace time. ;-)


I remember having herds of hogs coming though our pasture and completely tearing it apart. Ive seen what they can do to dogs and people too, very dangerous.


----------



## Bambam1989

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not yet lol. I'm going to stick with the "M" Theme and call the new one Marge. Murphy and Marge, and when she gets bigger im going to call her " Large Marge" brownie points to whoever gets the reference......


I like that name "large Marge"!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Wow, you’re at such crossroads now. Hope you guys make a choice you’ll be happy with!
> 
> Daughter’s obsessed now with Leonardo da Vinci, and he’s someone who’d ruined more than one piece of his work, either by accident or excessive experimenting, or others ruined it for him. Just saying.


It wasn't the first piece that I've ruined, it happens.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> They say commas save lives...
> [emoji14] Just teasing. Gorgeous Spike!


That made me think of the show "little shop of horrors" ... I want to name something Seymour


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get it (the one about the easter card)



The chick between the cushions on the sofa....


----------



## Yvonne G

Just wanted to show you all the little box turtle hatchling I found in my box turtle yard. He's about the size of a U.S. nickle coin:



He doesn't live in there with Leonard (the leopard I'm keeping). I just put his soaking container in there to keep him warm. Sh-h-h-h-. . . don't tell anyone, but the two hatchling sulcatas that were turned in to me DO live in there with Leonard.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get it (the one about the easter card)


There is a little chicken on the couch which is supposed to be from the missing easter egg.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Just wanted to show you all the little box turtle hatchling I found in my box turtle yard. He's about the size of a U.S. nickle coin:
> View attachment 254659
> 
> 
> He doesn't live in there with Leonard (the leopard I'm keeping). I just put his soaking container in there to keep him warm. Sh-h-h-h-. . . don't tell anyone, but the two hatchling sulcatas that were turned in to me DO live in there with Leonard.


So cute! (And don't worry; your secret is safe... there are many secrets lurking in the gloom of the CDR


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Just wanted to show you all the little box turtle hatchling I found in my box turtle yard. He's about the size of a U.S. nickle coin:
> View attachment 254659
> 
> 
> He doesn't live in there with Leonard (the leopard I'm keeping). I just put his soaking container in there to keep him warm. Sh-h-h-h-. . . don't tell anyone, but the two hatchling sulcatas that were turned in to me DO live in there with Leonard.


Oh sweet. It is so tiny.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Just wanted to show you all the little box turtle hatchling I found in my box turtle yard. He's about the size of a U.S. nickle coin:
> View attachment 254659
> 
> 
> He doesn't live in there with Leonard (the leopard I'm keeping). I just put his soaking container in there to keep him warm. Sh-h-h-h-. . . don't tell anyone, but the two hatchling sulcatas that were turned in to me DO live in there with Leonard.



Much cooler than finding a nickel!  I really don’t know how you manage looking after them all. Respect! [emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> @Bambam1989
> Sorry I did not get a chance to do a summary.
> So lets see:
> Yvonne just had her friend over for the weekend who had lots of chores to do for her. He was picking up the babies she had ready for him.
> Linda has been stung on her finger by a wasp and has been busy with governor meetings. Her shoulder is doing much better due swimming and she is back at yoga again.
> Lena is away visiting Italy and Rome and the Vatican etc. And Some other places (I forget which)
> Lyn has been having computer problems again but has been on sparodically. Otherwise she is good and Lola is his normal self.
> Anne had to evacuate her house to her Moms place while storm/hurricane Michael was visiting. Anne has a lot of animals so it was not an easy job.
> Mark has been building a new night box for sully and sending us teasers. We are still waiting for the full picture.
> Todd has introduced Spud to us and is expecting a redfoot egg to arrive from Tortstork at the end of the month.
> Ed has gotten himself a job at Lowes as he just did not like being retired. And his Mom survived Hurricane Michael.
> Sabine is busy with her torts and has been popping in every now and then.
> Bea has also been lurking.
> Adam is still out there somewhere beneath the big blue sky.
> Dan has not popped in for a while.
> Dipa hasn't popped in either.
> Heather has been busy. However her nephew is still giving her grief and just does not want to let her in.
> Kathy is now completely fed up with all their renovations going on and has shot herself in the foot by inviting family around this weekend when everything is still in chaos.
> Gillian and Luara both pop in and say Hi every now and then.
> I hope I haven't forgotten anybody.


Well done, Carol!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Afternoon all.

We took the day off to go explore the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. A few weeks back our group kayaked around this island refuge, but I’ve never been over to explore the trails on foot.

Gorgeous cold start, blue skies, slight chill in the air....great for exploring. Spotted a ton of finches, geese, turkey vultures, a few Bald Eagles and as we were departing, we saw a Peregrine Falcon perched on a pole.

Plenty of great things to snap, here are a few. 


*The Marsh Grasses of Eastern Neck*




*Bogle’s Wharf Boat Launch*




*Isolated Pond on the Eastern Neck*


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon all.
> 
> We took the day off to go explore the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. A few weeks back our group kayaked around this island refuge, but I’ve never been over to explore the trails on foot.
> 
> Gorgeous cold start, blue skies, slight chill in the air....great for exploring. Spotted a ton of finches, geese, turkey vultures, a few Bald Eagles and as we were departing, we saw a Peregrine Falcon perched on a pole.
> 
> Plenty of great things to snap, here are a few.
> 
> 
> *The Marsh Grasses of Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254688
> 
> 
> *Bogle’s Wharf Boat Launch*
> 
> View attachment 254689
> 
> 
> *Isolated Pond on the Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254690


Your pictures are so lovely!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Your pictures are so lovely!



Thanks


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Hmm. What a nice scene to wake up to.
> I have a question for you. I have two of those birds that I had in my picture on my walk the other day. It was the small one with the brown. Anyway these two live in my garden and every morning they keep on flying into my bedroom window. Over and over again. Why would they be doing that? Do you by any chance know?


They could be seeing their reflection, or you do a wonderful job of keeping the windows clean, and your bedroom looks like a great place to hang out in!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> .....and before I forget, an upward view into our banana grove. Their days are numbered.
> 
> View attachment 254477


Your photography is always so beautiful! (At least the ones you post!)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> The little birds did it again this morning. So somehow I will need to find some stickers for my window this weekend in between all the other stuff that is going on.


As a temporary measure, you can put ANY stickers on the window, just to interfere with the reflection or the view into the room. Or you could use window clings. With Halloween coming soon, there may be window decorations of flying bats or silhouettes that would most likely get the birds' attention. Owl decorations or silhouettes might have a similar effect. I suppose even decorations that look like pairs of eyes in the forest could work.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I remember having herds of hogs coming though our pasture and completely tearing it apart. Ive seen what they can do to dogs and people too, very dangerous.



No I didn’t get one..I don’t have any deer coming to that spot so I didn’t expect to.. I just needed to sit a while and enjoy the view... I HATE hogs.. they ripped up one of my labs a couple years ago badly just for wandering in their patch of woods..miraculously, he pulled through...


----------



## EllieMay

This “youngun” is in the NO Kill zone.. he’s a gorgeous guy with plenty of room to grow. Good genetics.. I have a doe that I have photographed live for 4 years now. I have a real passion for following the progress of the ones I can recognize and see consistently..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I HATE hogs.. they ripped up one of my labs a couple years ago badly just for wandering in their patch of woods..miraculously, he pulled through...


Feral hogs are a nuisance in many parts of Florida. Unfortunately, everyone couldn't agree to just eradicate them, mainly for two reasons: Some people like to hunt them, and (more importantly) the Florida panther will eat them. Just not ALL of them...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> Pee Wee Herman???


"Large Marge"


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Feral hogs are a nuisance in many parts of Florida. Unfortunately, everyone couldn't agree to just eradicate them, mainly for two reasons: Some people like to hunt them, and (more importantly) the Florida panther will eat them. Just not ALL of them...



I love that you told me that. Was not aware Florida had native panthers.. I wish we had more!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> "Large Marge"



Awesome!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I love that you told me that. Was not aware Florida had native panthers.. I wish we had more!


Well, it's a very small population, mostly confined to South Florida, in and around the Everglades. The Florida panther has been flirting with extinction for a long time.

Truth be told, there may no longer be a pure "Florida panther" bloodline left in Florida. Years ago, in an attempt to save the Florida panther and perhaps to strengthen its limited gene pool, other (non-Florida) members of the species were imported (immigrated?) from the western US. I don't think they're called panthers out west, though... cougars, mountain lions...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@EllieMay - As if you didn't already have enough reasons to detest feral hogs, in Florida they are known predators of gopher tortoise nests. :-(


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Today, JoesDad are heading to the town of his birth to watch his beloved Luton Town FC play Walsall in Football League Division 1 (the third tier of soccer in England)

This isn't highly paid glamour football. Luton Town did make it to the top tier in the 1980s, but a series of bad owners asset stripped and bankrupted the club and it crashed right out of the football league for a while. They're recovering though and got promoted into League 1 at the end of last season


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon all.
> 
> We took the day off to go explore the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. A few weeks back our group kayaked around this island refuge, but I’ve never been over to explore the trails on foot.
> 
> Gorgeous cold start, blue skies, slight chill in the air....great for exploring. Spotted a ton of finches, geese, turkey vultures, a few Bald Eagles and as we were departing, we saw a Peregrine Falcon perched on a pole.
> 
> Plenty of great things to snap, here are a few.
> 
> 
> *The Marsh Grasses of Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254688
> 
> 
> *Bogle’s Wharf Boat Launch*
> 
> View attachment 254689
> 
> 
> *Isolated Pond on the Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254690


Looks beautiful. I can actually smell the fresh and cold early morning air while looking at those photos.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> They could be seeing their reflection, or you do a wonderful job of keeping the windows clean, and your bedroom looks like a great place to hang out in!


Whahaha. I put up the picture and it did not help. So I will need to find a sticker somewhere.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> As a temporary measure, you can put ANY stickers on the window, just to interfere with the reflection or the view into the room. Or you could use window clings. With Halloween coming soon, there may be window decorations of flying bats or silhouettes that would most likely get the birds' attention. Owl decorations or silhouettes might have a similar effect. I suppose even decorations that look like pairs of eyes in the forest could work.


Hmmm. That is a good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay - As if you didn't already have enough reasons to detest feral hogs, in Florida they are known predators of gopher tortoise nests. :-(


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Today, JoesDad are heading to the town of his birth to watch his beloved Luton Town FC play Walsall in Football League Division 1 (the third tier of soccer in England)
> 
> This isn't highly paid glamour football. Luton Town did make it to the top tier in the 1980s, but a series of bad owners asset stripped and bankrupted the club and it crashed right out of the football league for a while. They're recovering though and got promoted into League 1 at the end of last season


Well done to them. 
Good Morning all.
I was up early this morning with my two resident birds knocking on the window. The picture did not work. But maybe that was because it was printed in black and white.
I am at the shops and hopefully will find what I need. I hate shopping but at least I am early enough that it should be a quick in and out thing.
Not see you all later.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon all.
> 
> We took the day off to go explore the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. A few weeks back our group kayaked around this island refuge, but I’ve never been over to explore the trails on foot.
> 
> Gorgeous cold start, blue skies, slight chill in the air....great for exploring. Spotted a ton of finches, geese, turkey vultures, a few Bald Eagles and as we were departing, we saw a Peregrine Falcon perched on a pole.
> 
> Plenty of great things to snap, here are a few.
> 
> 
> *The Marsh Grasses of Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254688
> 
> 
> *Bogle’s Wharf Boat Launch*
> 
> View attachment 254689
> 
> 
> *Isolated Pond on the Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254690



Beautiful pictures, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 254699
> 
> This “youngun” is in the NO Kill zone.. he’s a gorgeous guy with plenty of room to grow. Good genetics.. I have a doe that I have photographed live for 4 years now. I have a real passion for following the progress of the ones I can recognize and see consistently..



Oh deer me, I thought they all looked the same! How cool.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Today, JoesDad are heading to the town of his birth to watch his beloved Luton Town FC play Walsall in Football League Division 1 (the third tier of soccer in England)
> 
> This isn't highly paid glamour football. Luton Town did make it to the top tier in the 1980s, but a series of bad owners asset stripped and bankrupted the club and it crashed right out of the football league for a while. They're recovering though and got promoted into League 1 at the end of last season



Go, Luton Town!  Are you not joining him, Linda?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I put up the picture and it did not help. So I will need to find a sticker somewhere.



Move your cat’s bed to the windowsill? [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Go, Luton Town!  Are you not joining him, Linda?



I missed the “and I” from that sentence and just said “JoesDad are...” Whoops!

We have just set off


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Move your cat’s bed to the windowsill? [emoji23]



Not such a stupid idea


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I put up the picture and it did not help. So I will need to find a sticker somewhere.



It often helps to put more than one pix up... one isnt detracting enough.. Good luck!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful pictures, Mark!



In honor of your tree shot, i took this


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I missed the “and I” from that sentence and just said “JoesDad are...” Whoops!
> 
> We have just set off



A Freudian slip? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not such a stupid idea



Never! [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay - As if you didn't already have enough reasons to detest feral hogs, in Florida they are known predators of gopher tortoise nests. :-(



Them dirty ba$/@£•$!!![emoji35] they have just populated uncontrollably.. we live in a gated community .. while driving in a couple days ago, I noticed that one of my neighbors yards had been demolitioned by them.. it’s just ridiculous!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh deer me, I thought they all looked the same! How cool.



Lmao!! You and them puns, Lena! I have missed my slow mornings with coffee catching up on your humor


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Move your cat’s bed to the windowsill? [emoji23]



I was rehabilitating a cat squirrel a few years back and when he got to the point of being re-introduced out doors, I placed his cage in front of our window wall. A red hawk busted one of those windows trying to get to him! Luckily it was double paned.... Just a random memory [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning friends.. I’m catching up with y’all this morning and my hallmark movies.. hubby is heading to the store for some steaks. We have company coming in today and we are going to grill for everyone.. think my dad is coming too and it’s been over a month since I’ve saw him! I’m pretty happy my nephew got got 3 more referrals since last week and will be attending alternative school starting Monday. LOT of drama there over the past couple days but I think he and I have reached an understanding.. I hope.... something feels different, in a good way.. I’m hoping to do some photography today for the perfect tortoise shot to submit in the calendar contest..my other children are doing great and I appreciated their good behavior so much more these days[emoji16]
I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Them dirty ba$/@£•$!!![emoji35] they have just populated uncontrollably.. we live in a gated community .. while driving in a couple days ago, I noticed that one of my neighbors yards had been demolitioned by them.. it’s just ridiculous!



Wow....i didnt realize that the wild hog population was so large and bad. Of course, we need some pix


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I was rehabilitating a cat squirrel a few years back and when he got to the point of being re-introduced out doors, I placed his cage in front of our window wall. A red hawk busted one of those windows trying to get to him! Luckily it was double paned.... Just a random memory [emoji16]



Haha! What a smashing story!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....i didnt realize that the wild hog population was so large and bad. Of course, we need some pix



Wild boar cause similar problems in the UK. 

This is a news story this week about them wrecking a school playing field 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tches-sports-day-BOAR-tore-playing-field.html


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....i didnt realize that the wild hog population was so large and bad. Of course, we need some pix


 I have a video but I cannot figure out how to post from my phone???


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends.. I’m catching up with y’all this morning and my hallmark movies.. hubby is heading to the store for some steaks. We have company coming in today and we are going to grill for everyone.. think my dad is coming too and it’s been over a month since I’ve saw him! I’m pretty happy my nephew got got 3 more referrals since last week and will be attending alternative school starting Monday. LOT of drama there over the past couple days but I think he and I have reached an understanding.. I hope.... something feels different, in a good way.. I’m hoping to do some photography today for the perfect tortoise shot to submit in the calendar contest..my other children are doing great and I appreciated their good behavior so much more these days[emoji16]
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!



Oh I didn’t realize the contest was on! Good luck, everybody! @Tidgy’s Dad, just giving you a heads up.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have a video but I cannot figure out how to post from my phone???



I don’t think you can post a video directly from your phone. Uploading it to YouTube and then posting it might be the way to do it.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I don’t think you can post a video directly from your phone. Uploading it to YouTube and then posting it might be the way to do it.



I think I’ll just take new pics when I go by again
Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I have a video but I cannot figure out how to post from my phone???



For video, you need to first post to YouTube then copy the YT URL and paste it in here. Can’t post video formstted files directly in the Forum.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Wild boar cause similar problems in the UK.
> 
> This is a news story this week about them wrecking a school playing field
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tches-sports-day-BOAR-tore-playing-field.html



The state of Arkansas has spent a lot of $$$ on a high tech trap with a live “eye” that communicates with the wardens phone.. he watches on his cell and then triggers the gate to shut when all the pigs are in. I was allowed to take part in the placement of one and the results were very “efficient” ... the state is now accepting calls from private land owners and placing traps.. previously, they were only used on public lands.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I have a video but I cannot figure out how to post from my phone???



Choose a CDR post. Go into web view (ios) or open in browser (android) and use the web form to do it


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Them dirty ba$/@£•$!!![emoji35] they have just populated uncontrollably.. we live in a gated community .. while driving in a couple days ago, I noticed that one of my neighbors yards had been demolitioned by them.. it’s just ridiculous!


To keep the feral hogs out, long term, the fence has to be strong and deep (bottom part buried). Fencing that would contain a full size male Sulcata, prone to digging, would probably work great!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> The state of Arkansas has spent a lot of $$$ on a high tech trap with a live “eye” that communicates with the wardens phone.. he watches on his cell and then triggers the gate to shut when all the pigs are in. I was allowed to take part in the placement of one and the results were very “efficient” ... the state is now accepting calls from private land owners and placing traps.. previously, they were only used on public lands.
> View attachment 254722
> View attachment 254723
> View attachment 254724
> View attachment 254725


Do they then shoot them?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Well done to them.
> Good Morning all.
> I was up early this morning with my two resident birds knocking on the window. The picture did not work. But maybe that was because it was printed in black and white.
> I am at the shops and hopefully will find what I need. I hate shopping but at least I am early enough that it should be a quick in and out thing.
> Not see you all later.


Do they observe Halloween over there? Some neighborhoods in Florida go all out on decorations for Halloween. Temperatures here are usually ideal for kids going trick-or-treating in the early evening, in late October. 

Anyway, if there are Halloween decorations in the shops, you might find some good silhouettes of birds of prey (owls), bats, maybe even life size black cats.

Of course, if there's a life size, live cat available to patrol your window sill, that's not such a bad idea.... 

If the items in, on, or behind the window don't work, you can try placing a large potted shrub or small-ish tree (also in a large, heavy pot), or other really tall plants in front of your window for a while.

I'm wondering if the problem will sort of correct itself before too much longer... The angle of the sun and timing of the sunrise keeps changing. I wouldn't count on it, though. At very least, I'd want to break them of the habit of flying at your window, before the tendency becomes too ingrained.

Check and see if any of your local garden centers have bird deterrents. They might have window clings, or even a faux bird of prey that you could perch outside your window. Imagine that... You may have to put up your own version of a scarecrow, at least for a while!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do they observe Halloween over there? Some neighborhoods in Florida go all out on decorations for Halloween. Temperatures here are usually ideal for kids going trick-or-treating in the early evening, in late October.
> 
> Anyway, if there are Halloween decorations in the shops, you might find some good silhouettes of birds of prey (owls), bats, maybe even life size black cats.
> 
> Of course, if there's a life size, live cat available to patrol your window sill, that's not such a bad idea....
> 
> If the items in, on, or behind the window don't work, you can try placing a large potted shrub or small-ish tree (also in a large, heavy pot), or other really tall plants in front of your window for a while.
> 
> I'm wondering if the problem will sort of correct itself before too much longer... The angle of the sun and timing of the sunrise keeps changing. I wouldn't count on it, though. At very least, I'd want to break them of the habit of flying at your window, before the tendency becomes too ingrained.
> 
> Check and see if any of your local garden centers have bird deterrents. They might have window clings, or even a faux bird of prey that you could perch outside your window. Imagine that... You may have to put up your own version of a scarecrow, at least for a while!





Like this!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Do they then shoot them?


Yes. Some places in Florida, including some state-managed lands, have contracted with hunters to go in and thin out the population, to varying degrees.

Nuisance alligators are sometimes relocated, released far away, if they aren't too big and aren't likely to have an instinct to return. For feral hogs and invasive species (pythons, large constrictors in the Everglades, probably also feral iguanas and feral monitor lizards), those can't be released elsewhere.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Florida has (or has had) self-sustaining feral populations of all sort of interesting critters. Even peacocks.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....i didnt realize that the wild hog population was so large and bad. Of course, we need some pix








Looks like they have already begun repairs and now there is a hog trap.. way to go neighbors!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> To keep the feral hogs out, long term, the fence has to be strong and deep (bottom part buried). Fencing that would contain a full size male Sulcata, prone to digging, would probably work great!



Lucky for me))


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Do they then shoot them?



Yes. Once they pen them. Looks like a massacre, but it was quick and efficient. All of these were processed for meat.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just stopped by our local Agricultural Farm complex where they mow the field grass a few times per year. They don’t bale it up, but mow more for field maintenance and making the complex look good. Anyhow, they cut last week, so plenty of nice orchard grass just yelling out to be gathered. Ive done this plenty of times, nice soft dried orchard grass - it forms the base layer for Sullys dinner plate.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Saving your songs to start my day is definitely the way to go. Another lovely start to the day. Thank you Sabine  x
> 
> PS Love the cat sneaking through in the background


Thank you Linda. I really appreciate your kind words. My cats love sneaking around. In the background you can see the enclosure of Ma & Mo.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It’s a little warmer here. Quick snap from the imaginatively named Big Bridge looking up the River Medway with our 12th century Norman Castle (it’s ruined) on the right
> View attachment 254654


Looks lika a nice, sunny and warm day of october like we have it in Germany these days.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful, my friend! [emoji173]️
> 
> The ginger cat was cute


Thank you very much Lena. My cats want to be on YouTube too me thinks.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> I like that name "large Marge"!


Agree. The name would perfectly fit for a huge female sulcata tortoise !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Just wanted to show you all the little box turtle hatchling I found in my box turtle yard. He's about the size of a U.S. nickle coin:
> View attachment 254659
> 
> 
> He doesn't live in there with Leonard (the leopard I'm keeping). I just put his soaking container in there to keep him warm. Sh-h-h-h-. . . don't tell anyone, but the two hatchling sulcatas that were turned in to me DO live in there with Leonard.


What a shame .....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Afternoon all.
> 
> We took the day off to go explore the Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. A few weeks back our group kayaked around this island refuge, but I’ve never been over to explore the trails on foot.
> 
> Gorgeous cold start, blue skies, slight chill in the air....great for exploring. Spotted a ton of finches, geese, turkey vultures, a few Bald Eagles and as we were departing, we saw a Peregrine Falcon perched on a pole.
> 
> Plenty of great things to snap, here are a few.
> 
> 
> *The Marsh Grasses of Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254688
> 
> 
> *Bogle’s Wharf Boat Launch*
> 
> View attachment 254689
> 
> 
> *Isolated Pond on the Eastern Neck*
> 
> View attachment 254690


*What beautiful pictures !!!! I love all three.*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tortoise wandering in El Cajon, California..

https://www.foxnews.com/science/cal...-the-paramedics.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> To keep the feral hogs out, long term, the fence has to be strong and deep (bottom part buried). Fencing that would contain a full size male Sulcata, prone to digging, would probably work great!


Or a electric wire. Works fine against hogs.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends.
The nice warm weather keeps going on. Nights are cold and foggy but when the sun comes out in the morning it is beautiful. A golden october as we use to say in Germany.
I wish all my roommates a lovely Sunday.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends.
> The nice warm weather keeps going on. Nights are cold and foggy but when the sun comes out in the morning it is beautiful. A golden october as we use to say in Germany.
> I wish all my roommates a lovely Sunday.



Beautiful Fall picture!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Tortoise wandering in El Cajon, California..
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/cal...-the-paramedics.amp?__twitter_impression=true



This was on your news? 
This is about 20 minutes from me.
I’m wondering if they’ll charge the owner for the ambulance ride[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> In honor of your tree shot, i took this
> 
> View attachment 254711


Love it. Those are tall trees.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do they observe Halloween over there? Some neighborhoods in Florida go all out on decorations for Halloween. Temperatures here are usually ideal for kids going trick-or-treating in the early evening, in late October.
> 
> Anyway, if there are Halloween decorations in the shops, you might find some good silhouettes of birds of prey (owls), bats, maybe even life size black cats.
> 
> Of course, if there's a life size, live cat available to patrol your window sill, that's not such a bad idea....
> 
> If the items in, on, or behind the window don't work, you can try placing a large potted shrub or small-ish tree (also in a large, heavy pot), or other really tall plants in front of your window for a while.
> 
> I'm wondering if the problem will sort of correct itself before too much longer... The angle of the sun and timing of the sunrise keeps changing. I wouldn't count on it, though. At very least, I'd want to break them of the habit of flying at your window, before the tendency becomes too ingrained.
> 
> Check and see if any of your local garden centers have bird deterrents. They might have window clings, or even a faux bird of prey that you could perch outside your window. Imagine that... You may have to put up your own version of a scarecrow, at least for a while!


All good ideas. Holloween has not really taken off over here. Some people do do it but most don't. But I am sure I can find something to put in front of the window.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just stopped by our local Agricultural Farm complex where they mow the field grass a few times per year. They don’t bale it up, but mow more for field maintenance and making the complex look good. Anyhow, they cut last week, so plenty of nice orchard grass just yelling out to be gathered. Ive done this plenty of times, nice soft dried orchard grass - it forms the base layer for Sullys dinner plate.


Clever.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends.
> The nice warm weather keeps going on. Nights are cold and foggy but when the sun comes out in the morning it is beautiful. A golden october as we use to say in Germany.
> I wish all my roommates a lovely Sunday.


Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

Don't have much time to comment right now. But doing some lurking instead. Not see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> All good ideas. Holloween has not really taken off over here. Some people do do it but most don't. But I am sure I can find something to put in front of the window.



Well done South Africa! It’s migrated from the USA to here now and is starting to get out of hand. It was largely ignored in favour of Bonfire Night on November 5th until relatively recently (last 15-20 years)


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Tortoise wandering in El Cajon, California..
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/cal...-the-paramedics.amp?__twitter_impression=true



That one made the news here too!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all We had a good day in Luton yesterday. They won 2-0 and are now 7th in the league 




We bought daughter a bird feeder for the balcony of her flat as a birthday present. She sent a photo. She is delighted that a bluet!t, like the ones that nested in our garden, has found it already  (She hasn’t managed to photograph the bird yet)



And today we are back on the road heading to son’s house. When he moved to Hertfordshire he only had a short let as he wanted to move in with a friend from university. That’s happening today and, as he doesn’t have a car, he needs our help. He is moving into London proper; his new flat is in Finchley in north London.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Well done South Africa! It’s migrated from the USA to here now and is starting to get out of hand. It was largely ignored in favour of Bonfire Night on November 5th until relatively recently (last 15-20 years)



I have this purposely saved.....but, heck, here it is -


----------



## JoesMum

The car is rather full! Just a well we have a Volvo!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning

I’m off as well....full day trip to the Pokomoke River....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful Fall picture!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> All good ideas. Holloween has not really taken off over here. Some people do do it but most don't. But I am sure I can find something to put in front of the window.


Something like that ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Beautiful


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Well done South Africa! It’s migrated from the USA to here now and is starting to get out of hand. It was largely ignored in favour of Bonfire Night on November 5th until relatively recently (last 15-20 years)


Same in Germany !


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> This was on your news?
> This is about 20 minutes from me.
> I’m wondering if they’ll charge the owner for the ambulance ride[emoji23]


The picture of the tortoise strapped onto the gurney made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> All good ideas. Holloween has not really taken off over here. Some people do do it but most don't. But I am sure I can find something to put in front of the window.


These options are not ugly:

https://www.collidescape.org/?gclid...WrgDvxqQpkJjB-yfrkMdN5hEXElnm4AhoCausQAvD_BwE


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! A little bird told me the TORTOISE drawing is later today. Whenever Lady Elsa is ready. [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well done South Africa! It’s migrated from the USA to here now and is starting to get out of hand. It was largely ignored in favour of Bonfire Night on November 5th until relatively recently (last 15-20 years)


I am also very glad it did not take here. I have never liked the idea of celebrating horror.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all We had a good day in Luton yesterday. They won 2-0 and are now 7th in the league
> 
> View attachment 254803
> 
> 
> We bought daughter a bird feeder for the balcony of her flat as a birthday present. She sent a photo. She is delighted that a bluet!t, like the ones that nested in our garden, has found it already  (She hasn’t managed to photograph the bird yet)
> View attachment 254804
> 
> 
> And today we are back on the road heading to son’s house. When he moved to Hertfordshire he only had a short let as he wanted to move in with a friend from university. That’s happening today and, as he doesn’t have a car, he needs our help. He is moving into London proper; his new flat is in Finchley in north London.


Yay for your daughter and good luck on the moving for your son.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I have this purposely saved.....but, heck, here it is -
> 
> View attachment 254805


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Something like that ?


Aaaahhhh Please nooooooooo.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> These options are not ugly:
> 
> https://www.collidescape.org/?gclid...WrgDvxqQpkJjB-yfrkMdN5hEXElnm4AhoCausQAvD_BwE


They are also good options. My mother in law said that they are known as Butcher Birds here and are very territorial. So I definitely think it is them trying to fight themselves. Did not get a chance to get something but I will look for something online which i can order to put on the windows.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! A little bird told me the TORTOISE drawing is later today. Whenever Lady Elsa is ready. [emoji173]️


Yay. I am so excited.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> They are also good options. My mother in law said that they are known as Butcher Birds here and are very territorial. So I definitely think it is them trying to fight themselves. Did not get a chance to get something but I will look for something online which i can order to put on the windows.



You want something like these
https://shopping.rspb.org.uk/window-feeders/bird-silhouettes-window-stickers.html

If you can’t get them, let me know and I’ll pop some in with your Christmas Card!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Son has been successfully moved into his new flat. We took him and his flatmate out to lunch and then to IKEA (a big furniture chain that sells flat pack furniture) to buy some bits and then finished at the supermarket so they could stock up... always easier with a car!

It only took us an hour to get home which was a pleasant surprise. So now JoesDad and I are winding down and contemplating opening a bottle of red wine (purely for recovery purposes you understand  )


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You want something like these
> https://shopping.rspb.org.uk/window-feeders/bird-silhouettes-window-stickers.html
> 
> If you can’t get them, let me know and I’ll pop some in with your Christmas Card!


Those are perfect. I have a friend who does vinyl cutting. I can ask her to cut a few out for me to stick on my window. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Son has been successfully moved into his new flat. We took him and his flatmate out to lunch and then to IKEA (a big furniture chain that sells flat pack furniture) to buy some bits and then finished at the supermarket so they could stock up... always easier with a car!
> 
> It only took us an hour to get home which was a pleasant surprise. So now JoesDad and I are winding down and contemplating opening a bottle of red wine (purely for recovery purposes you understand  )


Totally understand. Enjoy your rest. Because if I know you it won't be long.


----------



## CarolM

I need advice from those who are good with plants.
My Hibiscus tree has been slowly dying and I cannot figure out why. Today I have cleared all the ivy growing around it and i cut off all the dead branches off the tree. There were two branches all the way into the ground which was dead. The branches looked like this. Can you see from these pictures what could be the problem?
And how do I fix it?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I need advice from those who are good with plants.
> My Hibiscus tree has been slowly dying and I cannot figure out why. Today I have cleared all the ivy growing around it and i cut off all the dead branches off the tree. There were two branches all the way into the ground which was dead. The branches looked like this. Can you see from these pictures what could be the problem?
> And how do I fix it?
> View attachment 254836
> View attachment 254837
> View attachment 254838



You need @Iochroma to take a look. Maybe post in the plant id forum?

Your prolonged drought may be the problem though. It will have weakened many plants


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You need @Iochroma to take a look. Maybe post in the plant id forum?
> 
> Your prolonged drought may be the problem though. It will have weakened many plants


Thanks. I will post it in the ID forum as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today, London England hosted an NFL game. I personally think just for fun, it should have been the New England Patriots vs. Philadelphia Eagles. As I post this I hope it passes political correctness standards.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, London England hosted an NFL game. I personally think just for fun, it should have been the New England Patriots vs. Philadelphia Eagles. As I post this I hope it passes political correctness standards.


The Dallas Cowboys wouldn't be a terrible alternate, if the Eagles couldn't make it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I need advice from those who are good with plants.
> My Hibiscus tree has been slowly dying and I cannot figure out why. Today I have cleared all the ivy growing around it and i cut off all the dead branches off the tree. There were two branches all the way into the ground which was dead. The branches looked like this. Can you see from these pictures what could be the problem?
> And how do I fix it?
> View attachment 254836
> View attachment 254837
> View attachment 254838


I wouldn't rule out a plant disease, either. Plants that are already stressed (as from drought conditions) would be more susceptible.

Do you have anything like our cooperative extension service in South Africa?


----------



## EllieMay

So cute, I had to share


----------



## EllieMay

Now that the weather is cooling off, George can spend some days riding with me.. Doesn’t he just look thrilled??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning
> 
> I’m off as well....full day trip to the Pokomoke River....
> 
> View attachment 254807




Just back - long day driving and paddling. The Pokomoke River is a swamp like river that has many many Bald Cypress trees nestled both in the water and along the river banks.

Here’s one quick pix of what we were seeing and paddling among.


----------



## Moozillion

Here is the FIRST NAME DRAWING for 2018 T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. !!!

Elsa was asleep- she's started trying to brumate, but I woke her up, gave her a soak and her lunch, so she's wide awake now!

Elsa: "I'll pick THIS one..."

Me: And that's ELENA!!!!! I will pm you the name and address of the person you are to send the package to!


----------



## Moozillion

There was a break of about 3 hours in the drawing because we had friends over to watch the football game. Happily, our New Orleans Saints football team WON!
So now we are on to drawing the SECOND T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. participant!!! 

Oh, dear... during the time I was gone,  Elsa dug herself back in and went to sleep!

Me: "Elsa! ELSA!!! Wake UP, baby! You've got to draw the rest of the names for TORTOISE!!!!"
Elsa: "...zzz...ZZZ...zzz..."

Never fear, Roomies: I HAVE A CUNNING PLAN!!!


----------



## Moozillion

For the drawing of the name of the SECOND 2018 TORTOISE participant, JACQUES has kindly agreed to help!

Me: "Here, Jacques, take a look up here and pick out a name!"
Jacques: "I pick THAT one!"
Me: "This one?"
Jacques: "No, the one next to it..."
Me: "So, THIS one?"
Jaques: "NO! On the other side of that one!"
Me: "OK- then THIS one?"
Jacques: "YES! I want THAT one!"

Jacques has picked HEATHER!!!! Heather, I will pm you the name and address of the person you are to send the TORTOISE package to!


----------



## Moozillion

Me: "Jacques, for the drawing of the THIRD TORTOISE participant, why don't you stick your nose out of the water and point that way?"
Jacques: "Ok: then I want THAT one!"
Me: "Which one, again?"
Jacques: "The one I'm pointing at!"
Me: "I still can't tell- do you mean THIS one?"
Jacques: "NO! The one RIGHT NEXT to it..."
Me: "Then THIS one?"
Jacques: "YES! THAT one!"

The THIRD TORTOISE participant is KATHY W! Kathy, I will pm you the name of your TORTOISE recipient, and their address.


----------



## Moozillion

Ok, It became pretty obvious that trying to get Jacques to pick the names was going to take forever, so I have THREE other volunteers to help!

This is Monty:





Monty: "Oh, goodie! GOODIE!! I pick THIS ONE!!!"
Me: "DON'T EAT IT!!!!! Spit that out this minute!!!!"

OK: SABINE is our FOURTH participant!!! I will pm you the name and address of the person to send your TORTOISE package to! (Sorry about Monty mangling your name- he gets over excited..."


----------



## Moozillion

TORTOISE participants: I will finish posting the drawing tomorrow morning...I'm hoping Elsa will wake up tomorrow...She's much easier to work with than Jacques or Monty!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today, London England hosted an NFL game. I personally think just for fun, it should have been the New England Patriots vs. Philadelphia Eagles. As I post this I hope it passes political correctness standards.


Wembley Stadium is home to our national football (soccer) team. There are many in this country not happy with the carefully manicured grass pitch being "wrecked" to stage a NFL game yesterday. Shahid Khan, owner of NFL's Jacksonville Jaguars,was poised to buy the stadium from the Football Association, but pulled out this week. It is safe to say that many were appalled at the idea of selling the national stadium; someone on the radio yesterday likened it to selling Buckingham Palace.

I wish I had taken a photo yesterday. The IKEA furniture store we visited was very close to the stadium.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Here is the FIRST NAME DRAWING for 2018 T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. !!!
> 
> Elsa was asleep- she's started trying to brumate, but I woke her up, gave her a soak and her lunch, so she's wide awake now!
> 
> Elsa: "I'll pick THIS one..."
> 
> Me: And that's ELENA!!!!! I will pm you the name and address of the person you are to send the package to!
> 
> View attachment 254892


Yay!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> TORTOISE participants: I will finish posting the drawing tomorrow morning...I'm hoping Elsa will wake up tomorrow...She's much easier to work with than Jacques or Monty!!!!


I have to say that Adam has things much easier with Tidgy!  Well done Jacques and Monty for helping so far


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Monday, the first load of laundry is whirring away in the machine, and I shall be heading off for my swim shortly to exercise my shoulder.

I hope you all have a good week


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wouldn't rule out a plant disease, either. Plants that are already stressed (as from drought conditions) would be more susceptible.
> 
> Do you have anything like our cooperative extension service in South Africa?


I have no clue. What is the Cooperative extension service?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 254873
> 
> So cute, I had to share


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Now that the weather is cooling off, George can spend some days riding with me.. Doesn’t he just look thrilled??
> View attachment 254874


He looks very thrilled. Such a cutie pie.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> TORTOISE participants: I will finish posting the drawing tomorrow morning...I'm hoping Elsa will wake up tomorrow...She's much easier to work with than Jacques or Monty!!!!


Whahaha. Loved it. Monty, Jacques, and Elsa are all absolute stars. Please give them an extra treat from us to say thank you. And give yourself one because you are doing an awesome job.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Monday, the first load of laundry is whirring away in the machine, and I shall be heading off for my swim shortly to exercise my shoulder.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week


You too. Enjoy your swim.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.
The work week has started. [emoji26][emoji26]
And I arrived at work to see this. 
Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## Kristoff

I got the name of my TORTOISE recipient. MUAHAHA!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Son has been successfully moved into his new flat. We took him and his flatmate out to lunch and then to IKEA (a big furniture chain that sells flat pack furniture) to buy some bits and then finished at the supermarket so they could stock up... always easier with a car!
> 
> It only took us an hour to get home which was a pleasant surprise. So now JoesDad and I are winding down and contemplating opening a bottle of red wine (purely for recovery purposes you understand  )



Medicinal purposes of red wine have been known since the Classical Period. And many ancient peoples were known as wine enthusiasts. The more they drank, the more enthusiastic they got. [emoji6]

I’m surprised you didn’t take JoesBro and the flatmate to lunch to Ikea — Swedish meatballs! Yum. [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Totally understand. Enjoy your rest. Because if I know you it won't be long.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I need advice from those who are good with plants.
> My Hibiscus tree has been slowly dying and I cannot figure out why. Today I have cleared all the ivy growing around it and i cut off all the dead branches off the tree. There were two branches all the way into the ground which was dead. The branches looked like this. Can you see from these pictures what could be the problem?
> And how do I fix it?
> View attachment 254836
> View attachment 254837
> View attachment 254838



Don’t let me try to help you could be a good first step. That usually produces slightly better results than if you did otherwise.  
Sorry to hear about the problem.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You need @Iochroma to take a look. Maybe post in the plant id forum?
> 
> Your prolonged drought may be the problem though. It will have weakened many plants



Hmm. Is there also a plant ego and plant superego forum?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Now that the weather is cooling off, George can spend some days riding with me.. Doesn’t he just look thrilled??
> View attachment 254874



As thrilled as one gets about a soft pillow. Yaaaaawwwwn


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Here is the FIRST NAME DRAWING for 2018 T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. !!!
> 
> Elsa was asleep- she's started trying to brumate, but I woke her up, gave her a soak and her lunch, so she's wide awake now!
> 
> Elsa: "I'll pick THIS one..."
> 
> Me: And that's ELENA!!!!! I will pm you the name and address of the person you are to send the package to!
> 
> View attachment 254892



Thank you, Lady Elsa! Sorry we disturbed your beauty sleep. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> There was a break of about 3 hours in the drawing because we had friends over to watch the football game. Happily, our New Orleans Saints football team WON!
> So now we are on to drawing the SECOND T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. participant!!!
> 
> Oh, dear... during the time I was gone,  Elsa dug herself back in and went to sleep!
> 
> Me: "Elsa! ELSA!!! Wake UP, baby! You've got to draw the rest of the names for TORTOISE!!!!"
> Elsa: "...zzz...ZZZ...zzz..."
> 
> Never fear, Roomies: I HAVE A CUNNING PLAN!!!
> 
> View attachment 254893



Oh dear. I’m glad you have a backup plan.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Me: "Jacques, for the drawing of the THIRD TORTOISE participant, why don't you stick your nose out of the water and point that way?"
> Jacques: "Ok: then I want THAT one!"
> Me: "Which one, again?"
> Jacques: "The one I'm pointing at!"
> Me: "I still can't tell- do you mean THIS one?"
> Jacques: "NO! The one RIGHT NEXT to it..."
> Me: "Then THIS one?"
> Jacques: "YES! THAT one!"
> 
> The THIRD TORTOISE participant is KATHY W! Kathy, I will pm you the name of your TORTOISE recipient, and their address.
> 
> View attachment 254898



That’s complicated!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ok, It became pretty obvious that trying to get Jacques to pick the names was going to take forever, so I have THREE other volunteers to help!
> 
> This is Monty:
> 
> View attachment 254899
> 
> 
> 
> Monty: "Oh, goodie! GOODIE!! I pick THIS ONE!!!"
> Me: "DON'T EAT IT!!!!! Spit that out this minute!!!!"
> 
> OK: SABINE is our FOURTH participant!!! I will pm you the name and address of the person to send your TORTOISE package to! (Sorry about Monty mangling your name- he gets over excited..."
> 
> View attachment 254900



[emoji23][emoji33][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23][emoji76]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> TORTOISE participants: I will finish posting the drawing tomorrow morning...I'm hoping Elsa will wake up tomorrow...She's much easier to work with than Jacques or Monty!!!!



Oh, just tell us the truth, Bea. Monty ate the rest of the names, didn’t he? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Monday, the first load of laundry is whirring away in the machine, and I shall be heading off for my swim shortly to exercise my shoulder.
> 
> I hope you all have a good week



Oh no!  It is the Second Law of Domesticology that laundry is always followed by, gulp, ironing. 

Enjoy your swim, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> The work week has started. [emoji26][emoji26]
> And I arrived at work to see this.
> Enjoy your Monday.
> View attachment 254922
> View attachment 254923



Can you braai them? [emoji39] 
Good morning!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Just caught up with the last two pages. Will get back to it as soon as I locate Montgomery with the coffee. Was somebody asking about the Snow Leopard lately? Something soft just brushed against my back.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Choose a CDR post. Go into web view (ios) or open in browser (android) and use the web form to do it



Of course, Linda would have a hack for that!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> To keep the feral hogs out, long term, the fence has to be strong and deep (bottom part buried). Fencing that would contain a full size male Sulcata, prone to digging, would probably work great!



Was someone talking about me?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Florida has (or has had) self-sustaining feral populations of all sort of interesting critters. Even peacocks.



As if wildlife in the States wasn’t enough...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just stopped by our local Agricultural Farm complex where they mow the field grass a few times per year. They don’t bale it up, but mow more for field maintenance and making the complex look good. Anyhow, they cut last week, so plenty of nice orchard grass just yelling out to be gathered. Ive done this plenty of times, nice soft dried orchard grass - it forms the base layer for Sullys dinner plate.



Lucky Mr Sully!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. I really appreciate your kind words. My cats love sneaking around. In the background you can see the enclosure of Ma & Mo.



That looked new.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Lena. My cats want to be on YouTube too me thinks.





[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Tortoise wandering in El Cajon, California..
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/science/cal...-the-paramedics.amp?__twitter_impression=true



Glad the tort was reunited with the owner!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> This was on your news?
> This is about 20 minutes from me.
> I’m wondering if they’ll charge the owner for the ambulance ride[emoji23]



Not one of yours, I hope?  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well done South Africa! It’s migrated from the USA to here now and is starting to get out of hand. It was largely ignored in favour of Bonfire Night on November 5th until relatively recently (last 15-20 years)



A similar situation in Denmark, apparently. We’ll celebrate both Halloween and “Lysfest” (Light fest) on the first Friday of November — the beginning of the dark season.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all We had a good day in Luton yesterday. They won 2-0 and are now 7th in the league
> 
> View attachment 254803
> 
> 
> We bought daughter a bird feeder for the balcony of her flat as a birthday present. She sent a photo. She is delighted that a bluet!t, like the ones that nested in our garden, has found it already  (She hasn’t managed to photograph the bird yet)
> View attachment 254804
> 
> 
> And today we are back on the road heading to son’s house. When he moved to Hertfordshire he only had a short let as he wanted to move in with a friend from university. That’s happening today and, as he doesn’t have a car, he needs our help. He is moving into London proper; his new flat is in Finchley in north London.



Well done to Luton Town! Our small team from Izmir, Göztepe, defeated one of the Big Three, Besiktas, yesterday 2-0!  Göztepe made it into the Süperlig (the primary league) for the first time in many years.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The picture of the tortoise strapped onto the gurney made me laugh out loud!



A good way to transport big boys and girls! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They are also good options. My mother in law said that they are known as Butcher Birds here and are very territorial. So I definitely think it is them trying to fight themselves. Did not get a chance to get something but I will look for something online which i can order to put on the windows.



Hmm. Natural selection is always the other way to go about it... Ow, ow, ow, please stop hitting me from all sides...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning all..

Just catching up on CDR activity....I see Jacques made a few guest appearances.

Here’s a BW pix of the Bald Cypress knees that we were paddling by yesterday. It’s hard to tell where water stops and tree knees begin.


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> For the drawing of the name of the SECOND 2018 TORTOISE participant, JACQUES has kindly agreed to help!
> 
> Me: "Here, Jacques, take a look up here and pick out a name!"
> Jacques: "I pick THAT one!"
> Me: "This one?"
> Jacques: "No, the one next to it..."
> Me: "So, THIS one?"
> Jaques: "NO! On the other side of that one!"
> Me: "OK- then THIS one?"
> Jacques: "YES! I want THAT one!"
> 
> Jacques has picked HEATHER!!!! Heather, I will pm you the name and address of the person you are to send the TORTOISE package
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> I just knew Jacques was a ladies man [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Except she turned out to be a girl. But she's a diva!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I got the name of my TORTOISE recipient. MUAHAHA!!! [emoji23]


Oh Now I am excited.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Don’t let me try to help you could be a good first step. That usually produces slightly better results than if you did otherwise.
> Sorry to hear about the problem.


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no!  It is the Second Law of Domesticology that laundry is always followed by, gulp, ironing.
> 
> Enjoy your swim, Linda!


Oh the Horror.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Can you braai them? [emoji39]
> Good morning!


You have to catch them first.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Just caught up with the last two pages. Will get back to it as soon as I locate Montgomery with the coffee. Was somebody asking about the Snow Leopard lately? Something soft just brushed against my back.


Was it cuddly too?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Was someone talking about me?
> View attachment 254925


This picture will never live it down!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 254926
> 
> [emoji23]


Bee's cats can play the piano while she sings.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hmm. Natural selection is always the other way to go about it... Ow, ow, ow, please stop hitting me from all sides...


LOL. I am in favour of natural selection but if they keep on waking me up early on my sleep in days then it won't be natural selection. Okay I may naturally select to do them some bodily harm. ..... But hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning all..
> 
> Just catching up on CDR activity....I see Jacques made a few guest appearances.
> 
> Here’s a BW pix of the Bald Cypress knees that we were paddling by yesterday. It’s hard to tell where water stops and tree knees begin.
> 
> View attachment 254927


I love Black and White photo's.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, one last pix of a great big old Bald Cypress tree just enjoying Autumn’s sunshine and breezes.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, one last pix of a great big old Bald Cypress tree just enjoying Autumn’s sunshine and breezes.
> 
> View attachment 254928


I wonder if the tree was there first before the water or if the water was there before the tree? Beautiful picture.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Now that the weather is cooling off, George can spend some days riding with me.. Doesn’t he just look thrilled??
> View attachment 254874


I think he looks rather chilled !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Ok, It became pretty obvious that trying to get Jacques to pick the names was going to take forever, so I have THREE other volunteers to help!
> 
> This is Monty:
> 
> View attachment 254899
> 
> 
> 
> Monty: "Oh, goodie! GOODIE!! I pick THIS ONE!!!"
> Me: "DON'T EAT IT!!!!! Spit that out this minute!!!!"
> 
> OK: SABINE is our FOURTH participant!!! I will pm you the name and address of the person to send your TORTOISE package to! (Sorry about Monty mangling your name- he gets over excited..."
> 
> View attachment 254900


Wow ! That was a exciting drawing ! Thanks to all 3 volunteers,  although Monty was naughty and wants to eat my little piece of paper with my name ! Thank you Bea too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Bee's cats can play the piano while she sings.


Which piano ? I have none.


----------



## Bee62

Ha ! I`ve got my T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E partner from Bea. He or she is a lovely, lovely roommate. Now I think I can go shopping for some nice little surprises / gifts.
I have a lot of ideas right now. 
AMAZON .... I am coming .....


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I wonder if the tree was there first before the water or if the water was there before the tree? Beautiful picture.



I’d say the water, swamps created the perfect environment for the Cypress to inhabit.

*Taxodium distichum* (*bald cypress*, *cypress*, *southern-cypress*, *white-cypress*, *tidewater red-cypress*, *Gulf-cypress*, *red-cypress*, or *swamp cypress*) is a deciduous conifer in the family Cupressaceae that grows on saturated and seasonally inundated soils in the lowlands of the Southeastern and Gulf Coastal Plains of the United States.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Was it cuddly too?



I’m not sure. It smelled like a vegetable though... [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Bee's cats can play the piano while she sings.



And sing the chorus...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> LOL. I am in favour of natural selection but if they keep on waking me up early on my sleep in days then it won't be natural selection. Okay I may naturally select to do them some bodily harm. ..... But hopefully it won't come to that.



As the popular song goes, “Who let the cats out? Who? Whum-yum-yum-mmm”


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> LOL. I am in favour of natural selection but if they keep on waking me up early on my sleep in days then it won't be natural selection. Okay I may naturally select to do them some bodily harm. ..... But hopefully it won't come to that.



P.S. I hope Linda didn’t hear us...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, one last pix of a great big old Bald Cypress tree just enjoying Autumn’s sunshine and breezes.
> 
> View attachment 254928



Beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Which piano ? I have none.



You’re welcome to have mine once we move. All you need to worry about is transportation costs


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ha ! I`ve got my T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E partner from Bea. He or she is a lovely, lovely roommate. Now I think I can go shopping for some nice little surprises / gifts.
> I have a lot of ideas right now.
> AMAZON .... I am coming .....



“He or she”?? Did Monty set you up with Jacques or Lola??!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Which piano ? I have none.


They can borrow Lena's piano.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ha ! I`ve got my T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E partner from Bea. He or she is a lovely, lovely roommate. Now I think I can go shopping for some nice little surprises / gifts.
> I have a lot of ideas right now.
> AMAZON .... I am coming .....


whahaha. Have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not sure. It smelled like a vegetable though... [emoji848]


I was wondering where my carrot sticks were going. . I better make sure that I have enough for them too next time.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> As the popular song goes, “Who let the cats out? Who? Whum-yum-yum-mmm”


I think that Bella is getting lazy. Or she knows that Mommy most probably does not like little birdies as gifts.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. I hope Linda didn’t hear us...


Quick Hide. Before she comes. And we better hope she doesn't put pepper bomb in our Xmas cards.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re welcome to have mine once we move. All you need to worry about is transportation costs


Almost Snap


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Well done to Luton Town! Our small team from Izmir, Göztepe, defeated one of the Big Three, Besiktas, yesterday 2-0!  Göztepe made it into the Süperlig (the primary league) for the first time in many years.


Wow! Beating Besiktas isn't easy!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Quick Hide. Before she comes. And we better hope she doesn't put pepper bomb in our Xmas cards.






I have a flower sticker on my kitchen window to let the birds know the glass is there. The large smudge is the print of a wood pigeon that hit the glass just now. It was so noisy! It must have been flying fast! You can even make out the bird’s eye on the smudge. 

Amazingly the pigeon flew off. It must have a headache though!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They can borrow Lena's piano.



SNAP’ish! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Except she turned out to be a girl. But she's a diva!



LOL!!! Figures


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think that Bella is getting lazy. Or she knows that Mommy most probably does not like little birdies as gifts.



Except these ones! MUAHAHA!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Almost Snap



SNAP! [emoji6][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I got the name of my TORTOISE recipient. MUAHAHA!!! [emoji23]



Oohhh Me Too!!! NANANABOOBOO


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You’re welcome to have mine once we move. All you need to worry about is transportation costs


OMG ! I think the transportation costs are more than the piano is worth ? Take your piano to Canada when you move. I think a piano needs no CITES like a tort....


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Wow! Beating Besiktas isn't easy!



Nah. My team, Fenerbahce, does it ALL the time! Not.   Well done to Göztepe!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> “He or she”?? Did Monty set you up with Jacques or Lola??!


Tryed to make some CONFUSION. LOL !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254929
> 
> 
> I have a flower sticker on my kitchen window to let the birds know the glass is there. The large smudge is the print of a wood pigeon that hit the glass just now. It was so noisy! It must have been flying fast! You can even make out the bird’s eye on the smudge.
> 
> Amazingly the pigeon flew off. It must have a headache though!


Poor thing. Hopefully it does not have any internal injuries.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> SNAP’ish! [emoji23][emoji23]


Here we go again.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254929
> 
> 
> I have a flower sticker on my kitchen window to let the birds know the glass is there. The large smudge is the print of a wood pigeon that hit the glass just now. It was so noisy! It must have been flying fast! You can even make out the bird’s eye on the smudge.
> 
> Amazingly the pigeon flew off. It must have a headache though!



Crazy. 
So, Carol, what Linda is trying to say - stickers don’t work!   [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> SNAP! [emoji6][emoji23][emoji23]


Snappy snapping turtles snapping snappy snappers with one snap.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oohhh Me Too!!! NANANABOOBOO


[emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> OMG ! I think the transportation costs are more than the piano is worth ? Take your piano to Canada when you move. I think a piano needs no CITES like a tort....



 
No CITES. Lots of money.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Tryed to make some CONFUSION. LOL !



Congratulations, you have...succeeded?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Crazy.
> So, Carol, what Linda is trying to say - stickers don’t work!   [emoji23]


I am going to have to send you my wooden spoon to help with all the stirring.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Snappy snapping turtles snapping snappy snappers with one snap.


Now who is confusing who!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Here we go again.





Bee62 said:


> Snappy snapping turtles snapping snappy snappers with one snap.



Welcome to SnapChat, everyone!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Welcome to SnapChat, everyone!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Crazy.
> So, Carol, what Linda is trying to say - stickers don’t work!   [emoji23]


It depends on the bird. Wood pigeons are very big and heavy and won't get taken by a peregrine, so falcon stickers would have no effect. Carols birds are much smaller so the falcon should work.

All I can do is put something in place to show that the glass is there.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 254929
> 
> 
> I have a flower sticker on my kitchen window to let the birds know the glass is there. The large smudge is the print of a wood pigeon that hit the glass just now. It was so noisy! It must have been flying fast! You can even make out the bird’s eye on the smudge.
> 
> Amazingly the pigeon flew off. It must have a headache though!


Poor pigeon !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Welcome to SnapChat, everyone!


My pleasure !


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh, just tell us the truth, Bea. Monty ate the rest of the names, didn’t he? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Well, he TRIED to...


----------



## Moozillion

Well, TORTSOISE participants, Elsa is snoring soundly this morning. Typically she gets up every other day during her winters inside. 

So my next 2 volunteers are: ROSIE and JULIO!




ROSIE, being The Princess of the household, will draw the FIFTH participant!!!
Rosie: "YAY!!! MY TURN!!! Hmmmmm: I chooseTHIS one!!! "
And Rosie chooses: CAROL M!!! Carol, I will pm you the name of your TORTOISE recipient!


----------



## Moozillion

And the SIXTH participant in TORTOISE will be chosen by JULIO: he is the alpha male and the TOP CAT at our house!!

Julio: "THIS is the one I think should be next!"
And Julio has chosen: ANNE B (Pastel Tortie)!!!! Anne, I will pm you the name and address of your TORTOISE recipient!!!


----------



## Moozillion

...And the remaining name is yours truly, so I will send myself an email telling me the name and address of my TORTOISE recipient!

The drawings were GREAT FUN for all 6 of us (Elsa, Jacques, Monty, Julio, Rosie and me)!
Many thanks to the TORTOISE participants!!

...and anyone who wants to participate in the TORTOISE (Secret Santa) in 2019, just speak up when the time approaches! The more the merrier!

Hugs to all!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> ...And the remaining name is yours truly, so I will send myself an email telling me the name and address of my TORTOISE recipient!
> 
> The drawings were GREAT FUN for all 6 of us (Elsa, Jacques, Monty, Julio, Rosie and me)!
> Many thanks to the TORTOISE participants!!
> 
> ...and anyone who wants to participate in the TORTOISE (Secret Santa) in 2019, just speak up when the time approaches! The more the merrier!
> 
> Hugs to all!


Thank you, Bea! You've made it so much fun!  <3


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> ...And the remaining name is yours truly, so I will send myself an email telling me the name and address of my TORTOISE recipient!
> 
> The drawings were GREAT FUN for all 6 of us (Elsa, Jacques, Monty, Julio, Rosie and me)!
> Many thanks to the TORTOISE participants!!
> 
> ...and anyone who wants to participate in the TORTOISE (Secret Santa) in 2019, just speak up when the time approaches! The more the merrier!
> 
> Hugs to all!


Well done Bee and your helpers!


----------



## Kristoff

So, TORTOISE participants: Bea (@Moozillion), Lena (@Kristoff), Heather (@EllieMay), Sabine (@Bee62), @CarolM , Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Kathy (@Momof4), is it time to post our likes and dislikes yet?  Top 3 or Top 5?


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> ...And the remaining name is yours truly, so I will send myself an email telling me the name and address of my TORTOISE recipient!
> 
> The drawings were GREAT FUN for all 6 of us (Elsa, Jacques, Monty, Julio, Rosie and me)!
> Many thanks to the TORTOISE participants!!
> 
> ...and anyone who wants to participate in the TORTOISE (Secret Santa) in 2019, just speak up when the time approaches! The more the merrier!
> 
> Hugs to all!


For you and your helpful volunteers:


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> So, TORTOISE participants: Bea (@Moozillion), Lena (@Kristoff), Heather (@EllieMay), Sabine (@Bee62), @CarolM , Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Kathy (@Momof4), is it time to post our likes and dislikes yet?  Top 3 or Top 5?


I think so!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Well, TORTSOISE participants, Elsa is snoring soundly this morning. Typically she gets up every other day during her winters inside.
> 
> So my next 2 volunteers are: ROSIE and JULIO!
> 
> View attachment 254933
> 
> 
> ROSIE, being The Princess of the household, will draw the FIFTH participant!!!
> Rosie: "YAY!!! MY TURN!!! Hmmmmm: I chooseTHIS one!!! "
> And Rosie chooses: CAROL M!!! Carol, I will pm you the name of your TORTOISE recipient!
> 
> View attachment 254934


Thank you Rosie. You chose an awesome one for me. Mmmm now what to get.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> ...And the remaining name is yours truly, so I will send myself an email telling me the name and address of my TORTOISE recipient!
> 
> The drawings were GREAT FUN for all 6 of us (Elsa, Jacques, Monty, Julio, Rosie and me)!
> Many thanks to the TORTOISE participants!!
> 
> ...and anyone who wants to participate in the TORTOISE (Secret Santa) in 2019, just speak up when the time approaches! The more the merrier!
> 
> Hugs to all!


[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So, TORTOISE participants: Bea (@Moozillion), Lena (@Kristoff), Heather (@EllieMay), Sabine (@Bee62), @CarolM , Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Kathy (@Momof4), is it time to post our likes and dislikes yet?  Top 3 or Top 5?


Top 5.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Top 5.


I don't have any dislikes and or special likes. The only thing that I request would be for it to maybe be something from your area of the world which would make it extra special for me. Oh and because we are in summer ( today is already 37c) maybe nothing that will melt.


----------



## Kristoff

Sooo, I won't repeat my last year's line about being a woman of simple tastes, so let me just list expensive jewelry, fashion, and fine dining as my Top 3...  Kidding. Again. 

Top Likes, in no particular order:
1. Animals -- cuddly, reptilian, or edible. I have a place in my heart for them all. 
2. My daughter. As you know.  
3. Good coffee, good wine, dark chocolate. But maybe don't try to send me any -- the customs here may or may not let it through... 
4. Travel. First-class, please.
5. Photography, writing, art.

Top Dislikes:
1. Birds, most of the time. If I might change my mind about that someday, I'll be happy to tweet about it. 
2. Driving. Which I don't do here.
3. Language barriers and Danish healthcare system... Just ranting.
4. Anything big and bulky -- we have no permanent home right now.
5. Lego, puzzles -- anything that triggers my OCD and keeps me into the night trying to FINISH THAT THING!


----------



## EllieMay

Top 5 likes ( this is hard!)
Animals, Nature, Cheese, Coffee, Romance (books, movies, art)!!
Dislikes ( not much)
Politics, war, pastel colors?? ( I really like vivid and Anne, don’t take offense to this 
I don’t think you could send me something I wouldnt like unless it was a bucket of bugs [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

My likes  are:
1) Animals of all kinds
2) Tea (DE-caf only and NOT HERBAL )
3) Pretty or fun coffee/tea mugs
4) dark chocolate
5) cookies
6) soft ankle socks to keep my toes warm at night!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Top 5 likes ( this is hard!)
> Animals, Nature, Cheese, Coffee, Romance (books, movies, art)!!
> Dislikes ( not much)
> Politics, war, pastel colors?? ( I really like vivid and Anne, don’t take offense to this
> I don’t think you could send me something I wouldnt like unless it was a bucket of bugs [emoji33]



Oops. *dumps the gift-wrapped package of chocolate-covered crickets* 

 Just teasing: You may or may not be my recipient.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oops. *dumps the gift-wrapped package of chocolate-covered crickets*
> 
> Just teasing: You may or may not be my recipient.



HAHAHA!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops. *dumps the gift-wrapped package of chocolate-covered crickets*
> 
> [emoji14] Just teasing: You may or may not be my recipient.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> HAHAHA!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Snap


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I have no clue. What is the Cooperative extension service?


I'm pressed for time right now, but please remind me to circle back to this topic. 

Basically, the extension service takes university research in a wide range of areas, and makes it meaningful, usable, and USEFUL to the end users (farmers, homeowners, pet owners, gardeners, etc.) The extension service takes the research and translates it into How-To.

https://nifa.usda.gov/extension


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Oh no!  It is the Second Law of Domesticology that laundry is always followed by, gulp, ironing.


I'm of the opinion that if you hang up clothes for long enough, gravity will find a way to remove the wrinkles for you.  

Of course, I'm about as domestic as your average housecat.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> And sing the chorus...


You can borrow my Dragon... For such a large cat (18 lbs) who likes to throw his weight around, his voice is such a lovely tenor!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> In the South East of England we had 25C/77F too! It was wonderful!
> 
> The rest of the country drowned unfortunately and there has been bad flooding in South Wales. I think @Lyn W probably escaped flooding, but I hope she and Lola are OK.
> 
> Today the wet weather catches up with us, but it still isn't particularly cold. At 8am it is 16C/60F
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!


Thankfully yes we are fine.
The worst of it missed us, but very sad for the people further north and to the west.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s a nasty cold week in my part of the world.. to cold for my sullies to go outside & they are not happy about it.. Neither am I!!!! Looks like it’s been pretty quiet in the CDR too.... I expected to be farther behind than I was on everyone’s post :-(
> My nephew continues to stay in trouble in school and is one step away from getting expelled... I don’t know what I’ll do at that point because my job does not leave me in a position to drive a child to & from school every day.. my husband is only home 2 weeks out of the month. I’m truly at my wits end... how do you help someone who refuses to help them self???


So sorry to hear about your nephew making life difficult for you and himself.
Does the US have any alternative educational facilities for kids who are expelled?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m sorta stressing today.
> I’m hosting a mini family reunion Saturday and I’m cleaning which I told myself I wasn’t going to go crazy but one chore leads to another. I wanted our new closet done so I could fill it up with our clothes and get it all cleaned up but our contractor is working so slow it’s driving me crazy.


Just tell everyone it's work in progress, I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html


That's crazy, Todd. Glad you're safe. 

I wanted to throw in a helicopter joke to lighten up the mood a bit, but I guess it would be plane wrong.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> You can borrow my Dragon... For such a large cat (18 lbs) who likes to throw his weight around, his voice is such a lovely tenor!


Hi, Dragon! I'm pawsitive you would steal the show


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Look! It's a stranger, o wait.. it's just me[emoji12]
> Hope everybody is well, perhaps Carol will give me one of her awesome summaries.
> Hubby is currently dealing with an "offer war" between three jobs, apparently his resume was quite the catch (I'll take credit for that).
> We are currently looking at jobs in..
> Oklahoma- this interview was just a couple days ago and it went really well, but they want to do a "test" online before deciding what pay they want to offer. The benefits package are amazing though!
> Texas- we we're looking at two jobs here but declined one. The remaining possiblity is a newer company that really needs a full time mechanic/technician, they originally offered an "entry-level" pay which we had turned down but they contacted us back with a new, more reasonable offer. This was after four machines went down in a week and they had to hire people to come in and fix them. Apparently the cost was enough for them to rethink having someone with experience on hand. Benefits are OK.
> Montana- I think I mentioned this one last time I was on. The interview went great but there is a lot of pros and cons about the job. Only a couple days after the interview they contacted us back and requested ANOTHER interview before we had given a response to their offer. They have made it clear that they may want to increase the offer if this one goes well also. The pros for this job are that this is a management job and hubby will be running his own shop with a small crew, they offer a monthly bonus depending on how profitable business was, it's in a VERY small town. Cons are that insurance is pretty high and the actual base pay isn't that great.
> We turned down the job in Missouri.
> I decided not to do the large commission piece, the individual just couldn't seem to decide on what they wanted so I told them that I wasn't sure if I would have time to complete it before the move.
> I Ruined the piece that I was working on after I spilt a glass of milk on it... Yep, I cried over the spilt milk.
> So now im working on a different piece, trying out a new type of paper that I'm liking so far.
> Daughter has been taking swimming lessons.. she takes after me and sinks like a rock.
> Hubby has been trying to work on Clunker's wagon when the weather permits. When it's raining or to cold we try to get more stuff done inside the house.
> Gosh I think that about sums it up for me! It's so nice to be able to chat about what's going on in my life, and to hear about what's going on in the lives of others.


Well done to hubby - great that he's in demand.
Sorry about your ruined art work, must be very frustrating for you, I would cry too!!
Good to not see you back.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> On my walk today. I had to stop and rest so that my back muscles could relax. So i lay on one of the benches along the pathway. And this was my view.
> View attachment 254418
> View attachment 254419


I love trees!
I think when I die I will have a woodland burial - hopefully not for a long time yet though.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hmm. What a nice scene to wake up to.
> I have a question for you. I have two of those birds that I had in my picture on my walk the other day. It was the small one with the brown. Anyway these two live in my garden and every morning they keep on flying into my bedroom window. Over and over again. Why would they be doing that? Do you by any chance know?


Maybe they are house hunting or looking for ideas to decorate their own place!


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html



[emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html



Wow!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> The weather prognosticators are calling for our *FIRST FROST *of this Winter season for a wide swath in our area. Temps will dip down below freezing, tender plants will feel it! Hopefully it also triggers the trees to change into their nice golden and red colors.
> 
> Soon time to bring our banana tree in for safe keeping through Winter. No more fresh leaves for Sully.
> I’ll try and capture before and after f r o s t pix. Elephant ears too. Summer = now over for sure.


Yes , we've had a few early morning frosts too. The dandies and plantains are coming to an end now but I'm still managing to find a few for Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Greetings from Denmark! I’ll be catching up with y’all in the next few days...


Welcome home Lena - looks like you've had a lovely holiday!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Wordsworth! Bravissimo!


Thank you!
I'm just taking a bow now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nothing new to report here, but I'm enjoying reading about all your lives. Keep it coming!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> ....... and another Bee Gee`s song:
> *Gotta get a message to you*
> sang by Bee without the Gee`s.


As Lena said Sabine - you certainly put the Bee into Bee Gees!
Wonderful again!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm pressed for time right now, but please remind me to circle back to this topic.
> 
> Basically, the extension service takes university research in a wide range of areas, and makes it meaningful, usable, and USEFUL to the end users (farmers, homeowners, pet owners, gardeners, etc.) The extension service takes the research and translates it into How-To.
> 
> https://nifa.usda.gov/extension


Aahh I see. I will have to check and see. Thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you hang up clothes for long enough, gravity will find a way to remove the wrinkles for you.
> 
> Of course, I'm about as domestic as your average housecat.


Ha ha ha. I should try that.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html


Oh Wow.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You can borrow my Dragon... For such a large cat (18 lbs) who likes to throw his weight around, his voice is such a lovely tenor!


He is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That's crazy, Todd. Glad you're safe.
> 
> I wanted to throw in a helicopter joke to lighten up the mood a bit, but I guess it would be plane wrong.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I love trees!
> I think when I die I will have a woodland burial - hopefully not for a long time yet though.


I like that idea.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Maybe they are house hunting or looking for ideas to decorate their own place!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Nothing new to report here, but I'm enjoying reading about all your lives. Keep it coming!


[emoji8]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends.. I’m catching up with y’all this morning and my hallmark movies.. hubby is heading to the store for some steaks. We have company coming in today and we are going to grill for everyone.. think my dad is coming too and it’s been over a month since I’ve saw him! I’m pretty happy my nephew got got 3 more referrals since last week and will be attending alternative school starting Monday. LOT of drama there over the past couple days but I think he and I have reached an understanding.. I hope.... something feels different, in a good way.. I’m hoping to do some photography today for the perfect tortoise shot to submit in the calendar contest..my other children are doing great and I appreciated their good behavior so much more these days[emoji16]
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!


I really hope your nephew will find a way through his problems. 
It's very frustrating when these youngsters can't/won't help themselves, it's almost as if they are hell bent on pushing that self destruct button.
He must have such low self esteem for some reason, so I hope his new school can offer him some sort of counselling rather than just containing him.
You are a really special person to stick by and support him as you do, Heather.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I put up the picture and it did not help. So I will need to find a sticker somewhere.


What about hanging a line with kitchen foil ribbons along it on the outside of your window, that's a trick people use to keep birds if their newly seeded gardens/allotments. The light and noise may deter them.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What about hanging a line with kitchen foil ribbons along it on the outside of your window, that's a trick people use to keep birds if their newly seeded gardens/allotments. The light and noise may deter them.


That should do until I can get the stickers.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> All good ideas. Holloween has not really taken off over here. Some people do do it but most don't. But I am sure I can find something to put in front of the window.


Hallowe'en has gone crazy here, we used to just have games like apples on strings or ducking apples but now it's really big business. 
It can be quite scary in some areas too with gangs of teenagers roaming the streets knocking on doors asking for 'trick or treat' and if they aren't give a treat then throw eggs and flour at houses - not much fun for some.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all We had a good day in Luton yesterday. They won 2-0 and are now 7th in the league
> 
> View attachment 254803
> 
> 
> We bought daughter a bird feeder for the balcony of her flat as a birthday present. She sent a photo. She is delighted that a bluet!t, like the ones that nested in our garden, has found it already  (She hasn’t managed to photograph the bird yet)
> View attachment 254804
> 
> 
> And today we are back on the road heading to son’s house. When he moved to Hertfordshire he only had a short let as he wanted to move in with a friend from university. That’s happening today and, as he doesn’t have a car, he needs our help. He is moving into London proper; his new flat is in Finchley in north London.


An aunt of mine lived in Finchley - Woodgrange Road I think it was.
Hope the move goes well for him.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aaaahhhh Please nooooooooo.


You'd frighten the life out of yourself every time you opened your blinds!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hallowe'en has gone crazy here, we used to just have games like apples on strings or ducking apples but now it's really big business.
> It can be quite scary in some areas too with gangs of teenagers roaming the streets knocking on doors asking for 'trick or treat' and if they aren't give a treat then throw eggs and flour at houses - not much fun for some.


Oh I am so glad it is not here. I have never liked it. And there are enough holidays wanting our hard earned money.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Son has been successfully moved into his new flat. We took him and his flatmate out to lunch and then to IKEA (a big furniture chain that sells flat pack furniture) to buy some bits and then finished at the supermarket so they could stock up... always easier with a car!
> 
> It only took us an hour to get home which was a pleasant surprise. So now JoesDad and I are winding down and contemplating opening a bottle of red wine (purely for recovery purposes you understand  )


A well deserved drink!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hmm. Is there also a plant ego and plant superego forum?
> 
> View attachment 254924


There's an egoplant



oh sorry - that's an eggplant - silly me must put my specs on!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> There's an egoplant
> View attachment 254955
> 
> 
> oh sorry - that's an eggplant - silly me must put my specs on!


[emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

It's got cold here tonight. We have had very slight frosts on a couple of mornings, but only just. Tonight, with a north wind straight from the Arctic, we have had to switch the gas fire on to help out the central heating. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oops. *dumps the gift-wrapped package of chocolate-covered crickets*
> 
> Just teasing: You may or may not be my recipient.



Lmbo!!! There are lots of teases here in the cdr )


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html


That must be pretty scary - I would be keeping all my doors and windows locked until he was caught!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's got cold here tonight. We have had very slight frosts on a couple of mornings, but only just. Tonight, with a north wind straight from the Arctic, we have had to switch the gas fire on to help out the central heating. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


Chilly here too, which I'm glad about - unseasonably warm weather concerns me these days.
There's snow expected in some northern areas at the end of the week.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Chilly here too, which I'm glad about - unseasonably warm weather concerns me these days.
> There's snow expected in some northern areas at the end of the week.


There was snow in the Highlands a couple of weeks ago. I doubt anything that falls now will stick around for long. With winds from the North we are always susceptible. Norfolk and the North Sea aren't much of a barrier


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon fellow CDRers.
Glad to read that you are well and coping with the trials and tribulations of life.
Last week was really busy with and didn't have the time or energy to quickly pop in but I've caught up with you now. 
Hopefully my 'home' work will be a little easier this week so should be CDR business as usual.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There was snow in the Highlands a couple of weeks ago. I doubt anything that falls now will stick around for long. With winds from the North we are always susceptible. Norfolk and the North Sea aren't much of a barrier


Unlikely we'll have any snow days this side of Xmas, but I can dream...........


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon fellow CDRers.
> Glad to read that you are well and coping with the trials and tribulations of life.
> Last week was really busy with and didn't have the time or energy to quickly pop in but I've caught up with you now.
> Hopefully my 'home' work will be a little easier this week so should be CDR business as usual.


Is it half term for you Lyn?


----------



## Moozillion

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html


 HOLY SH*T!!!!!
That is SCARY!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Is it half term for you Lyn?


Not yet - next week and not a moment too soon!!!
In Leics they had it last week and many schools are off this week but we have to wait a little while longer.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed for me.
So Nos Da, not see you soon!


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html


Stay safe Todd. These are scary news.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed for me.
> So Nos Da, not see you soon!


Hi and by Lyn. Hope not to see you tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> As Lena said Sabine - you certainly put the Bee into Bee Gees!
> Wonderful again!


Thank you, Lyn !


----------



## Bee62

Booooo. It`s me and I finally caught up with all posts.
For T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E, likes and dislikes ???
The only thing I dislike are scratchy knitted socks. Just as an information for the wool spider ( if she exist ) when she is a secret participant of the game.
I dislike cigarettes and cigars but I think no one would send me a cigar ?
If my secret Santa would gift me something of his corner of the world I will be very happy. Just like Carol mentioned that too.
Means I will be happy with everything I get. ( but no scratchy things and tocacco )


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm trying to catch up... and I'm also trying to locate a hatchling three-striped mud turtle (Bold) who decided to pull a Houdini on me, sometime after I left for work this morning. The other three-striped mud (Pinstripe) isn't talking. Then again, Pinstripe usually doesn't say much.

The yearling box turtle doesn't recall seeing the mud. I don't think she appreciated me digging her out from under her hide to ask her that question, either. She (Junior) doesn't care to be reminded that she is no longer an only turtle.

The cats don't seem aware of any 1.25"-ish moving rock. I asked the cats if they'd seen a turtle. I don't think they know what a turtle is. The turtles are supposed to stay in the bathroom where the cats aren't allowed. Unfortunately, a tiny turtle who's decided to go off-roading can fit under any door in the house. I have no idea where Bold ended up.

In some ways, it would be nice if the cats would all gather where the critter in question is, like they do with lizards, frogs, etc. Then it's pretty clear where I need to look. The cats aren't talking. Dragon got my hopes up earlier, but I think he was just practicing his singing.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

When I find that little troublemaker, I'm going to put him in a high-security facility.

Isn't that what you guys did with the leprechaun?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm glad to report that our chelonian escapee has been apprehended and returned to his enclosure (after a good bath and a stern talking to).


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to report that our chelonian escapee has been apprehended and returned to his enclosure (after a good bath and a stern talking to).


HOORAY!!!!!!! 
How did you manage to locate the little stinker?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed for me.
> So Nos Da, not see you soon!



Nos da, Lyn!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Not yet - next week and not a moment too soon!!!
> In Leics they had it last week and many schools are off this week but we have to wait a little while longer.


Kent is off this week. My governor schools have all their insets in one go creating a two week half term so they are off next week too.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm trying to catch up... and I'm also trying to locate a hatchling three-striped mud turtle (Bold) who decided to pull a Houdini on me, sometime after I left for work this morning. The other three-striped mud (Pinstripe) isn't talking. Then again, Pinstripe usually doesn't say much.
> 
> The yearling box turtle doesn't recall seeing the mud. I don't think she appreciated me digging her out from under her hide to ask her that question, either. She (Junior) doesn't care to be reminded that she is no longer an only turtle.
> 
> The cats don't seem aware of any 1.25"-ish moving rock. I asked the cats if they'd seen a turtle. I don't think they know what a turtle is. The turtles are supposed to stay in the bathroom where the cats aren't allowed. Unfortunately, a tiny turtle who's decided to go off-roading can fit under any door in the house. I have no idea where Bold ended up.
> 
> In some ways, it would be nice if the cats would all gather where the critter in question is, like they do with lizards, frogs, etc. Then it's pretty clear where I need to look. The cats aren't talking. Dragon got my hopes up earlier, but I think he was just practicing his singing.


There seems to be a conspiracy of silence going on there! 

The cats are probably hiding a cat toy [emoji849]

Seriously though, I do hope you find this little guy quickly


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to report that our chelonian escapee has been apprehended and returned to his enclosure (after a good bath and a stern talking to).


Excellent news! High security facility definitely required.

The wool spider, if she exists, seems to have taken on full responsibility for the leprechaun's current accommodation. Montgomery tells me the leprechaun was being very rude about the wool spider and it really doesn't do to upset her!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Tuesday! I woke up early for reasons I am not entirely sure of. I am not entirely sure what today will bring, but I might go do some gardening if it's not too wet and/or cold


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed for me.
> So Nos Da, not see you soon!


Good Night Lyn. Sweet Dreams


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm trying to catch up... and I'm also trying to locate a hatchling three-striped mud turtle (Bold) who decided to pull a Houdini on me, sometime after I left for work this morning. The other three-striped mud (Pinstripe) isn't talking. Then again, Pinstripe usually doesn't say much.
> 
> The yearling box turtle doesn't recall seeing the mud. I don't think she appreciated me digging her out from under her hide to ask her that question, either. She (Junior) doesn't care to be reminded that she is no longer an only turtle.
> 
> The cats don't seem aware of any 1.25"-ish moving rock. I asked the cats if they'd seen a turtle. I don't think they know what a turtle is. The turtles are supposed to stay in the bathroom where the cats aren't allowed. Unfortunately, a tiny turtle who's decided to go off-roading can fit under any door in the house. I have no idea where Bold ended up.
> 
> In some ways, it would be nice if the cats would all gather where the critter in question is, like they do with lizards, frogs, etc. Then it's pretty clear where I need to look. The cats aren't talking. Dragon got my hopes up earlier, but I think he was just practicing his singing.


Oh no. I really hope that someone comes forward and shares his location. Maybe your reward incentive is not good enough.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I find that little troublemaker, I'm going to put him in a high-security facility.
> 
> Isn't that what you guys did with the leprechaun?


Adam put him in the Jelly tank. He is still under house arrest at least until after the xmas pressie exchange.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to report that our chelonian escapee has been apprehended and returned to his enclosure (after a good bath and a stern talking to).


Yayyy. So who gave him up?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Nos da, Lyn!
> 
> View attachment 254977


This is an awesome picture.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Excellent news! High security facility definitely required.
> 
> The wool spider, if she exists, seems to have taken on full responsibility for the leprechaun's current accommodation. Montgomery tells me the leprechaun was being very rude about the wool spider and it really doesn't do to upset her!


Now I am scared. What will she do (if she exists). Although if she spins the Leprechauns mouth shut it will be his own fault. He really needs to learn how to keep quiet and when not to say things.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's Tuesday! I woke up early for reasons I am not entirely sure of. I am not entirely sure what today will bring, but I might go do some gardening if it's not too wet and/or cold


Good Morning Linda,
last night was extremely Hot which made sleeping very uncomfortable. Not much to write about from my side. We are only on Tuesday.

Enjoy your gardening and whatever else you decide to do. Me I am just going to be sitting here at my desk and looking at my computer screen all day long.......


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

Have a Tastical, Tapping Tuesday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda,
> last night was extremely Hot which made sleeping very uncomfortable. Not much to write about from my side. We are only on Tuesday.
> 
> Enjoy your gardening and whatever else you decide to do. Me I am just going to be sitting here at my desk and looking at my computer screen all day long.......



Temperatures are heading for hibernation-ideal here. I’d be packing Joe up for the winter on Friday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Temperatures are heading for hibernation-ideal here. I’d be packing Joe up for the winter on Friday.
> View attachment 254985


Brrrr. That looks really cold. Do you want to send a little bit down here? Just enough to cool the heat down a smidgen.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Brrrr. That looks really cold. Do you want to send a little bit down here? Just enough to cool the heat down a smidgen.


You're welcome! I am pretty sure that Lena and Sabine will be willing to share too! 

I just hope that it gets to you before you have winter again!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to report that our chelonian escapee has been apprehended and returned to his enclosure (after a good bath and a stern talking to).



Phew. Glad you caught him. 
But I gotta say that was a turtlely bold move for a little guy like him. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Temperatures are heading for hibernation-ideal here. I’d be packing Joe up for the winter on Friday.
> View attachment 254985



You’re a little warmer than us! But I see a downward trend across the board. It’s autumn proper here.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You're welcome! I am pretty sure that Lena and Sabine will be willing to share too!
> 
> I just hope that it gets to you before you have winter again!



I’ll stuff a bit into that parcel, @CarolM! That is, if you’re my TORTOISE recipient, of course


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You're welcome! I am pretty sure that Lena and Sabine will be willing to share too!
> 
> I just hope that it gets to you before you have winter again!


No please. I need it for summer only. Not for winter at all.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Phew. Glad you caught him.
> But I gotta say that was a turtlely bold move for a little guy like him. [emoji23]


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re a little warmer than us! But I see a downward trend across the board. It’s autumn proper here.
> 
> View attachment 254986
> 
> 
> View attachment 254987


I love Autumn. Although your autumn is more like our winter. Brrr and too cold. I just want a little of that cold to tone down the heat a bit. Not a lot. Only a little please.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re a little warmer than us! But I see a downward trend across the board. It’s autumn proper here.
> 
> View attachment 254986
> 
> 
> View attachment 254987


And that picture of your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll stuff a bit into that parcel, @CarolM! That is, if you’re my TORTOISE recipient, of course


And I'll stuff some of the heat and sunshine in yours i.e. if you are my recipient. Hee Hee Hee Hee.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Moozillion said:


> HOORAY!!!!!!!
> How did you manage to locate the little stinker?


My significant other came home and picked up the search. Not only does he iron his own shirts, he finds lost little turtles as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

Took advantage of a cracking Autumn day yesterday in our neck of the woods. Frosty start that quickly moved to big blue skies, puffy white clouds and #Sunshine all day long. I worked on dropping about a 60 ft high dead tree that was leaning precariously in our back garden. The top 1/3 was caught in among other trees so required many cuts to finally get it to drop.

Once dropped, cut up into splittable log wheels, moved to the wood shed for splitting. Yeah...

Happy Tuesday


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Took advantage of a cracking Autumn day yesterday in our neck of the woods. Frosty start that quickly moved to big blue skies, puffy white clouds and #Sunshine all day long. I worked on dropping about a 60 ft high dead tree that was leaning precariously in our back garden. The top 1/3 was caught in among other trees so required many cuts to finally get it to drop.
> 
> Once dropped, cut up into splittable log wheels, moved to the wood shed for splitting. Yeah...
> 
> Happy Tuesday


There is nothing like a nice fire in the middle of winter, for which you need plenty of wood. So that tree knew it had to come down. Well done on all the hard work. Now you just have to split all those logs.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You’re a little warmer than us! But I see a downward trend across the board. It’s autumn proper here.
> 
> View attachment 254986
> 
> 
> View attachment 254987


That is a beautiful photo of your daughter!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Took advantage of a cracking Autumn day yesterday in our neck of the woods. Frosty start that quickly moved to big blue skies, puffy white clouds and #Sunshine all day long. I worked on dropping about a 60 ft high dead tree that was leaning precariously in our back garden. The top 1/3 was caught in among other trees so required many cuts to finally get it to drop.
> 
> Once dropped, cut up into splittable log wheels, moved to the wood shed for splitting. Yeah...


You know, if you want to work more on your tree trimming and dropping skills, I'm sure you could find a few to practice on in in the Florida Panhandle...  Some nice rivers for kayaking in the area, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> You’re a little warmer than us! But I see a downward trend across the board. It’s autumn proper here.
> View attachment 254987


Your daughter is so beautiful! I really like the location, too... I've always been enchanted with streams, small creeks, woods... even more lovely with the autumn colors and fallen leaves.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know, if you want to work more on your tree trimming and dropping skills, I'm sure you could find a few to practice on in in the Florida Panhandle...  Some nice rivers for kayaking in the area, too.



Yes, you’re right - but i think i have enough to work on here.... and YES about kayaking in Florida. Our club goes down there about once a year in February to get away from the cold and snow and enjoy the warmth and sunshine. Always a great trip.

We continue to look at houses to purchase in the greater Palm Coast / Flaggler Beach area. Started out looking in St Augustine/Jacksonville area, but have moved our search a bit south. Just seems more “tropical” with more palm trees, etc.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Excellent news! High security facility definitely required.
> 
> The wool spider, if she exists, seems to have taken on full responsibility for the leprechaun's current accommodation. Montgomery tells me the leprechaun was being very rude about the wool spider and it really doesn't do to upset her!



LOVE it!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji887]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I love Autumn. Although your autumn is more like our winter. Brrr and too cold. I just want a little of that cold to tone down the heat a bit. Not a lot. Only a little please.



I know what you mean. I still remember Turkish summers. [emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And I'll stuff some of the heat and sunshine in yours i.e. if you are my recipient. Hee Hee Hee Hee.



Oh no, now you’re teasing me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everybody, been a crazy few days here. Unfortunately a police officer was killed not far from my house and the suspect has been on the run. Yesterday they raided a house on my street looking for the guy. I've never seen activity like this around here. There has been helicopters flying around nonstop and police everywhere. Earlier today not far from my house they found and killed the suspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/21/us/georgia-officer-killed/index.html



Glad that ordeal is done!! 
I would have been so scared!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Took advantage of a cracking Autumn day yesterday in our neck of the woods. Frosty start that quickly moved to big blue skies, puffy white clouds and #Sunshine all day long. I worked on dropping about a 60 ft high dead tree that was leaning precariously in our back garden. The top 1/3 was caught in among other trees so required many cuts to finally get it to drop.
> 
> Once dropped, cut up into splittable log wheels, moved to the wood shed for splitting. Yeah...
> 
> Happy Tuesday



60 ft - 18+ meters! That’s a lot of wood to chop!  Bravo, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That is a beautiful photo of your daughter!



Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your daughter is so beautiful! I really like the location, too... I've always been enchanted with streams, small creeks, woods... even more lovely with the autumn colors and fallen leaves.



House swap for winter months?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your daughter is so beautiful! I really like the location, too... I've always been enchanted with streams, small creeks, woods... even more lovely with the autumn colors and fallen leaves.



P.S. Thank you, Anne!


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other came home and picked up the search. Not only does he iron his own shirts, he finds lost little turtles as well.


Your Significant Other sounds like a "Keeper" for sure!


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm trying to catch up... and I'm also trying to locate a hatchling three-striped mud turtle (Bold) who decided to pull a Houdini on me, sometime after I left for work this morning. The other three-striped mud (Pinstripe) isn't talking. Then again, Pinstripe usually doesn't say much.
> 
> The yearling box turtle doesn't recall seeing the mud. I don't think she appreciated me digging her out from under her hide to ask her that question, either. She (Junior) doesn't care to be reminded that she is no longer an only turtle.
> 
> The cats don't seem aware of any 1.25"-ish moving rock. I asked the cats if they'd seen a turtle. I don't think they know what a turtle is. The turtles are supposed to stay in the bathroom where the cats aren't allowed. Unfortunately, a tiny turtle who's decided to go off-roading can fit under any door in the house. I have no idea where Bold ended up.
> 
> In some ways, it would be nice if the cats would all gather where the critter in question is, like they do with lizards, frogs, etc. Then it's pretty clear where I need to look. The cats aren't talking. Dragon got my hopes up earlier, but I think he was just practicing his singing.


Good luck that you are able to find your little turtle. Even bigger tortoises can disappear outdoors in less than 5 minutes and are never seen again.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I find that little troublemaker, I'm going to put him in a high-security facility.
> 
> Isn't that what you guys did with the leprechaun?


You need a high-security turtle prison !


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to report that our chelonian escapee has been apprehended and returned to his enclosure (after a good bath and a stern talking to).


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!! Good that he is back.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You're welcome! I am pretty sure that Lena and Sabine will be willing to share too!
> 
> I just hope that it gets to you before you have winter again!


Oh yes ! Having a lot of cold and wet weather to share. Who wants some ????


----------



## Momof4

Good morning CDR!!
Well, my husband left for China this morning for 23 days. 
The contractor is done for now and I love my new walk in closet and our fireplace he did for us. 
We had a nice family reunion Saturday and it was nice to see everyone. We smoked tri-tip and had a few sides. 

Now, I need to get down to business and start thinking about my tortoise recipient gifts! 

I’ll check in later!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You’re a little warmer than us! But I see a downward trend across the board. It’s autumn proper here.
> 
> View attachment 254986
> 
> 
> View attachment 254987


That is lovely ! Not the temps in Denmark, but your daughter. A nice fall picture of her.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!!
> Well, my husband left for China this morning for 23 days.
> The contractor is done for now and I love my new walk in closet and our fireplace he did for us.
> We had a nice family reunion Saturday and it was nice to see everyone. We smoked tri-tip and had a few sides.
> 
> Now, I need to get down to business and start thinking about my tortoise recipient gifts!
> 
> I’ll check in later!


I'd really love to see the finished fireplace.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm trying to catch up... and I'm also trying to locate a hatchling three-striped mud turtle (Bold) who decided to pull a Houdini on me, sometime after I left for work this morning. The other three-striped mud (Pinstripe) isn't talking. Then again, Pinstripe usually doesn't say much.
> 
> The yearling box turtle doesn't recall seeing the mud. I don't think she appreciated me digging her out from under her hide to ask her that question, either. She (Junior) doesn't care to be reminded that she is no longer an only turtle.
> 
> The cats don't seem aware of any 1.25"-ish moving rock. I asked the cats if they'd seen a turtle. I don't think they know what a turtle is. The turtles are supposed to stay in the bathroom where the cats aren't allowed. Unfortunately, a tiny turtle who's decided to go off-roading can fit under any door in the house. I have no idea where Bold ended up.
> 
> In some ways, it would be nice if the cats would all gather where the critter in question is, like they do with lizards, frogs, etc. Then it's pretty clear where I need to look. The cats aren't talking. Dragon got my hopes up earlier, but I think he was just practicing his singing.



Then cats are sneaky and loyal like that!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> You’re a little warmer than us! But I see a downward trend across the board. It’s autumn proper here.
> 
> View attachment 254986
> 
> 
> View attachment 254987



Just a gorgeous picture of daughter!!! Perfect fall setting for adorable kiddo [emoji64]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!!
> Well, my husband left for China this morning for 23 days.
> The contractor is done for now and I love my new walk in closet and our fireplace he did for us.
> We had a nice family reunion Saturday and it was nice to see everyone. We smoked tri-tip and had a few sides.
> 
> Now, I need to get down to business and start thinking about my tortoise recipient gifts!
> 
> I’ll check in later!



23 days without your hubby and a lovely brand new, empty, walk in closet... can you see my pattern of thought? 

You have to go out shopping for TORTOISE and while you’re there...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’ll stuff a bit into that parcel, @CarolM! That is, if you’re my TORTOISE recipient, of course



She’s got jokes (smirks). We ALL know I’m the recipient.. besides, you can’t put warmth in with chocolate... you’ll ruin the crickets!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other came home and picked up the search. Not only does he iron his own shirts, he finds lost little turtles as well.



Oh my..... special indeed!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Took advantage of a cracking Autumn day yesterday in our neck of the woods. Frosty start that quickly moved to big blue skies, puffy white clouds and #Sunshine all day long. I worked on dropping about a 60 ft high dead tree that was leaning precariously in our back garden. The top 1/3 was caught in among other trees so required many cuts to finally get it to drop.
> 
> Once dropped, cut up into splittable log wheels, moved to the wood shed for splitting. Yeah...
> 
> Happy Tuesday



Hey hey!!! That’s exactly what my hubby did too... except he managed to drop part of the tree on the new tractor.. thank goodness for insurance[emoji18] I am proud you men folk have been taking advantage of the cool weather for some upkeep chores


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> House swap for winter months?


I think you'd miss the snow.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!!
> Well, my husband left for China this morning for 23 days.
> The contractor is done for now and I love my new walk in closet and our fireplace he did for us.
> We had a nice family reunion Saturday and it was nice to see everyone. We smoked tri-tip and had a few sides.
> 
> Now, I need to get down to business and start thinking about my tortoise recipient gifts!
> 
> I’ll check in later!



Smoking kills..!?!  I’ll get you a sign — if you’re my TORTOISE recipient


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That is lovely ! Not the temps in Denmark, but your daughter. A nice fall picture of her.



Thank you. I know, the temps are not what I describe as “lovely”. But could have been worse... and will be!  
How are you, my friend?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Just a gorgeous picture of daughter!!! Perfect fall setting for adorable kiddo [emoji64]



Thank you, Heather!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> You need a high-security turtle prison !


This is the temporary setup. No greenery for Bold to climb out on. I feel bad that Pinstripe is having to live in Spartan accommodations right now, even though it isn't his fault.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Good luck that you are able to find your little turtle. Even bigger tortoises can disappear outdoors in less than 5 minutes and are never seen again.


I've managed to lose my juvenile box turtle in her own indoor enclosure... too many times to count! It still happens occasionally, even though she's close to 3.5" now. Her enclosure is only a 55 gallon Rubbermaid tote...   

She's our Super Secret Special Ops Turtle!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've managed to lose my juvenile box turtle in her own indoor enclosure... too many times to count! It still happens occasionally, even though she's close to 3.5" now. Her enclosure is only a 55 gallon Rubbermaid tote...
> 
> She's our Super Secret Special Ops Turtle!


I regularly lost Joe at 7lb and 10 inches in length. He just blended in with the background and was extremely difficult to find.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I regularly lost Joe at 7lb and 10 inches in length. He just blended in with the background and was extremely difficult to find.


Now I don't feel so bad!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, now you’re teasing me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]


Of course. Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes ! Having a lot of cold and wet weather to share. Who wants some ????


Just a little for me please.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning CDR!!
> Well, my husband left for China this morning for 23 days.
> The contractor is done for now and I love my new walk in closet and our fireplace he did for us.
> We had a nice family reunion Saturday and it was nice to see everyone. We smoked tri-tip and had a few sides.
> 
> Now, I need to get down to business and start thinking about my tortoise recipient gifts!
> 
> I’ll check in later!


Oohh. We want pictures of the finished look. 
If you need any help while hubby is away. Just ask. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> 23 days without your hubby and a lovely brand new, empty, walk in closet... can you see my pattern of thought?
> 
> You have to go out shopping for TORTOISE and while you’re there...



Well spotted, Linda! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> She’s got jokes (smirks). We ALL know I’m the recipient.. besides, you can’t put warmth in with chocolate... you’ll ruin the crickets!!!



I’ve dumped the crickets. Should I try to get them out of the trash can? 
[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> 23 days without your hubby and a lovely brand new, empty, walk in closet... can you see my pattern of thought?
> 
> You have to go out shopping for TORTOISE and while you’re there...


I like how you are thinking.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hey hey!!! That’s exactly what my hubby did too... except he managed to drop part of the tree on the new tractor.. thank goodness for insurance[emoji18] I am proud you men folk have been taking advantage of the cool weather for some upkeep chores



THE tractor he was so worried about that he wouldn’t let YOU anywhere near it? Men! 
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey hey!!! That’s exactly what my hubby did too... except he managed to drop part of the tree on the new tractor.. thank goodness for insurance[emoji18] I am proud you men folk have been taking advantage of the cool weather for some upkeep chores


Hmm. I wish mine did that.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think you'd miss the snow.



I went 10 years without it in Turkey! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've managed to lose my juvenile box turtle in her own indoor enclosure... too many times to count! It still happens occasionally, even though she's close to 3.5" now. Her enclosure is only a 55 gallon Rubbermaid tote...
> 
> She's our Super Secret Special Ops Turtle!



Shall I send you a magnifying glass — if you’re my TORTOISE recipient? [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> This is the temporary setup. No greenery for Bold to climb out on. I feel bad that Pinstripe is having to live in Spartan accommodations right now, even though it isn't his fault.
> View attachment 255001
> 
> View attachment 255002


Nice.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I regularly lost Joe at 7lb and 10 inches in length. He just blended in with the background and was extremely difficult to find.



My Elsa once escaped into the neighbor’s garden AND dug herself in. Took me a while to finish that game of hide-and-seek. 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I regularly lost Joe at 7lb and 10 inches in length. He just blended in with the background and was extremely difficult to find.


My babies blend in so perfectly with the bark in the outside enclosure I often have to search high and low to try and find them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Then cats are sneaky and loyal like that!!!


Yes, they are! I even let Dragon accompany me into the bathroom after a couple hours searching for our escapee, so he could double check where I had already searched. He confirmed that I hadn't missed anything.

Dragon is one of the least dangerous cats to allow in the bathroom (supervised, of course). He's a big cat, but he seems well aware of his actual size. He isn't one to chew on plants, and he rarely knocks anything over by accident. Sure, he can be a brat and a bad boy, but he's a mama's Dragon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Shall I send you a magnifying glass — if you’re my TORTOISE recipient? [emoji23]


Actually, that would be really cool! If you were my secret Santa...


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I regularly lost Joe at 7lb and 10 inches in length. He just blended in with the background and was extremely difficult to find.



And my Elsa, at 8 inches long, can go into Stealth Ninja Mode, too! Amazing hw they can seem to disappear right under our noses!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a portion of the log I worked on yesterday. All lined up for splitting and burning up.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. I know, the temps are not what I describe as “lovely”. But could have been worse... and will be!
> How are you, my friend?


Hello Lena. I am fine. Its getting colder in Germany too. Night temps are 1,7 C brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... Day temps around 7 C brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> This is the temporary setup. No greenery for Bold to climb out on. I feel bad that Pinstripe is having to live in Spartan accommodations right now, even though it isn't his fault.
> View attachment 255001
> 
> View attachment 255002


Better safe and spartanic than lost ....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Just a little for me please.


Okay I put it in your parcel---.... Upps, in a parcel, I meant.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> My Elsa once escaped into the neighbor’s garden AND dug herself in. Took me a while to finish that game of hide-and-seek.
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Glad you got her back. In my childhood I had a tortoises that escaped out of my parents garden. Neighbors found her and brought her back to me. The neighbors owned tortoises too. My tortoise has crawled through 3 properties before she was found. Greek tortoises are very fast and active in summer !


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> And my Elsa, at 8 inches long, can go into Stealth Ninja Mode, too! Amazing hw they can seem to disappear right under our noses!


They seem to have a secret cloaking device !!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a portion of the log I worked on yesterday. All lined up for splitting and burning up.
> 
> View attachment 255034


Looks like that you had been very busy .


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, they are! I even let Dragon accompany me into the bathroom after a couple hours searching for our escapee, so he could double check where I had already searched. He confirmed that I hadn't missed anything.
> 
> Dragon is one of the least dangerous cats to allow in the bathroom (supervised, of course). He's a big cat, but he seems well aware of his actual size. He isn't one to chew on plants, and he rarely knocks anything over by accident. Sure, he can be a brat and a bad boy, but he's a mama's Dragon.


Pics of Dragon ? Please.....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Moozillion said:


> And my Elsa, at 8 inches long, can go into Stealth Ninja Mode, too! Amazing hw they can seem to disappear right under our noses!


Bea, is Jacques much of climber? My little troublemaker does happen to be one of her smaller _Kinosternon_ cousins...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’ve dumped the crickets. Should I try to get them out of the trash can?
> [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]



Definately not on my account)) but feel free to indulge yourself[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

I just saw a preview for a movie called Turtle tales... it’s not animated!!! Looks like lotta of fun!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Hmm. I wish mine did that.


You have a tractor you want replaced?


----------



## T Smart

Lol, this thread is insane. So much going on!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> You have a tractor you want replaced?



Right!!! I know a guy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> Bea, is Jacques much of climber? My little troublemaker does happen to be one of her smaller _Kinosternon_ cousins...



The only time she climbs is when she’s in a dry tub, which is when I am transporting her to or from the vet, or cleaning her tank. She invariably ends up flipping herself over. [emoji37] Drives me crazy...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lena. I am fine. Its getting colder in Germany too. Night temps are 1,7 C brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... Day temps around 7 C brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> View attachment 255036


OK, you do the house swap with @Pastel Tortie. Looks like a little sunshine might do you good.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Definately not on my account)) but feel free to indulge yourself[emoji6]


Er... I'll pass this time...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I just saw a preview for a movie called Turtle tales... it’s not animated!!! Looks like lotta of fun!!


Should check it out. Thank you!


----------



## Kristoff

T Smart said:


> Lol, this thread is insane. So much going on!


Hi! Welcome to the CDR! Just pull up an armadillo to sit on, and let me tell you a little about this place. 

This is an international room of friends, where we enjoy silliness and personal stories over tea/coffee/something stronger brought to you by our coffee table, Montgomery, or the One-legged Pirate when he's not too busy at the Drunken Penguin bar around the corner. The bar takes its name from an unfortunate incident involving our resident penguins, Silly and Willy, but I won't go into details or @Bee62 might get upset: She's very protective of her penguins. 

If you need a little more light, just prod a jellyfish, but try not to tickle them or they'll turn into yellyfish. It's not easy on anyone's ears. 

Also watch out for those pesky hedgehogs. They're not easy to see in the dark, but stepping on them hurts A LOT. 

No need to panic if by any chance you run into the snow leopard -- she's strictly vegetarian. Unless you're a carrot, of course.  Actually, the only scary thing in the CDR is the Wool Spider (if she exists). 

A moderator roommate once called us "nutjobs", but I'm not sure what she meant. She's still with us when she doesn't have to absquatulate elsewhere. I'm Lena, currently living in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Kristoff

P.S. Don't forget to submit your entries to the TFO Calendar Contest! The last day is tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Bea, is Jacques much of climber? My little troublemaker does happen to be one of her smaller _Kinosternon_ cousins...



Joe loved climbing. He was very good. Scaling steps to get in the house was his favourite. He gave me a shock more than once! (And pooped on the carpet [emoji849])


----------



## JoesMum

T Smart said:


> Lol, this thread is insane. So much going on!



That’s the general idea!

Hello and welcome to the CDR  I am Linda and I live in Kent in South East England. 

We are a bunch of International friends who talk about everything and nothing with quite a lot of nonsense and puns interspersed. 

Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate will be along soon to take your order for a beverage of your choice. He’s be a bit more attentive since Adam dealt with the Leprechaun. 

It is a bit gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow if you give them a polish. Be careful not to stub your toe on a hedgehog. The wool spider, if she exists, is enthusiastically knitting Halloween decorations at the moment, so you need to be careful not to get tangled in those too!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! The sun is shining and it is a lovely, if chilly, autumn day. I have been to the pool for my swim and am now trying to decide what to do to avoid ironing


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! The sun is shining and it is a lovely, if chilly, autumn day. I have been to the pool for my swim and am now trying to decide what to do to avoid ironing



Try dropping something really heavy on the laundry basket? (And please share the results!) [emoji23]
You’re a hero for swimming early in the morning, Linda!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Try dropping something really heavy on the laundry basket? (And please share the results!) [emoji23]
> You’re a hero for swimming early in the morning, Linda!



I swim at a local private (very posh) school and you have to plan your visit around their timetable. Wednesdays are a traditional sports day at these schools, so the slots available are fewer. 6.30-7.30am was lane swimming only, but I need to do my shoulder exercises as well as swim lengths. For that I need the 7.30-8.30am free swimming slot when the lane ropes are removed!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> And my Elsa, at 8 inches long, can go into Stealth Ninja Mode, too! Amazing hw they can seem to disappear right under our noses!


It is a talent I would love to cultivate for those occassions when I want to hide away for some piece and quiet.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a portion of the log I worked on yesterday. All lined up for splitting and burning up.
> 
> View attachment 255034


Wow. That portion is a lot of wood.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay I put it in your parcel---.... Upps, in a parcel, I meant.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You have a tractor you want replaced?


Whahahaha . Okay on second thoughts maybe not.


----------



## CarolM

T Smart said:


> Lol, this thread is insane. So much going on!


That is the fun part about it. Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms. Pull up an armadillo and Montgomery will have a cup of coffee or tea. He will have both available for you. 
Mind the hedgehogs. Don't step on them as you will be responsible for pulling out the porcupines yourself. If it is too dark just poke a jellyfish for some light and if something soft touches you in the dark it is probably the snow leopard who eats carrots. So hide all your carrots if you want to eat them yourself.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Right!!! I know a guy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I will ask you then - should I ever need your guy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> OK, you do the house swap with @Pastel Tortie. Looks like a little sunshine might do you good.


I like your avatar. Whose tort is it?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!


Good Morning.
Have a fantastic one yourself.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It is a talent I would love to cultivate for those occassions when I want to hide away for some piece and quiet.[emoji23]



You could always practice digging yourself into the baked bean substrate around Corner 7...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Don't forget to submit your entries to the TFO Calendar Contest! The last day is tomorrow!


Already done. And of course not even a second later I wanted to pick a different photo. Lol it is hard to choose just one photo out of hundreds.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Joe loved climbing. He was very good. Scaling steps to get in the house was his favourite. He gave me a shock more than once! (And pooped on the carpet [emoji849])


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! The sun is shining and it is a lovely, if chilly, autumn day. I have been to the pool for my swim and am now trying to decide what to do to avoid ironing


Bake an apple pie and share with us. That should put the ironing off for a little bit at least.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I like your avatar. Whose tort is it?



No longer mine, unfortunately!  That’s Kristoff, twice the star of the TFO Calendar. 




Thank you


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I swim at a local private (very posh) school and you have to plan your visit around their timetable. Wednesdays are a traditional sports day at these schools, so the slots available are fewer. 6.30-7.30am was lane swimming only, but I need to do my shoulder exercises as well as swim lengths. For that I need the 7.30-8.30am free swimming slot when the lane ropes are removed!


Are you an early bird?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Are you an early bird?



I’m definitely a Lark rather than an owl. I do mornings not late nights


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You could always practice digging yourself into the baked bean substrate around Corner 7...


Hmm. That might be a bit of an elevating experience.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No longer mine, unfortunately!  That’s Kristoff, twice the star of the TFO Calendar.
> 
> View attachment 255062
> 
> 
> Thank you


Oh Kristoff is gorgeous just like her name sake.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m definitely a Lark rather than an owl. I do mornings not late nights


And I am the exact opposite.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmm. That might be a bit of an elevating experience.



I thought you wanted to dig in, not climb  
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Kristoff is gorgeous just like her name sake.



I joined TFO to learn how to look after him.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And I am the exact opposite.



I’m neither. I’m just lazy. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Well Good Morning All. I still have 25 minutes before it changes to afternoon. 
I am feeling a little Silly today. I wonder where Willy went. Silly feels quite cold. We should tell them to go the bean corner for some warmth. Or maybe the Wool spider ( If she exists) can knit them some special penguin suits. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I thought you wanted to dig in, not climb
> [emoji23]


Even if you dig. You will end up rising with the air. It is the bean corner after all.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I joined TFO to learn how to look after him.


Same as me. [emoji3] To look after my torts. I haven't met Kristoff and I am sure you did a fantastic job.


----------



## JoesMum

I am out enjoying the sunshine. This is the gatehouse of our town’s castle


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> OK, you do the house swap with @Pastel Tortie. Looks like a little sunshine might do you good.


Yesterday looked like a winter day in Florida... Overcast skies, drizzling rain that reminded me of England, and more patches of brown and grey where it used to be green. Somewhat cooler than it has been, but not cold yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

End of Summer chores continue to use up the daylight hours here. Cleaned up more of the fallen tree limbs that had crashed to the ground with my tree felling stint two days ago: had a nice big bonfire that helped reduce the waste to ash: and painted the trim on the front of our house.

Today, a bit cooler, but probably warm enough to do more painting and lawn cutting. Hurricane Willa, that hit western points of Mexico and working it’s way across Texas, will blow through here on the weekend bringing up to 3 inches of rain.

But TODAY is good


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Are you an early bird?


Well, from the standpoint of those of us who live in the Eastern time zone in the U.S., ALL of you across the Atlantic are early birds! Which makes those of you closer to the west coast night owls. I don't know what that would make us in the Eastern and Central time zones, though. Normal? No, that can't be right...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a portion of the log I worked on yesterday. All lined up for splitting and burning up.
> 
> View attachment 255034


Am I the only one who thinks this looks like a Giant's Causeway / kitty jungle gym waiting to happen?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> OK, you do the house swap with @Pastel Tortie. Looks like a little sunshine might do you good.


Wait a minute... Does that means all the cats have to swap too?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I’m neither. I’m just lazy. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


No, we call that efficient... or conservation of energy... or something else that sounds effective.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Bake an apple pie and share with us. That should put the ironing off for a little bit at least.


You don't need to sweep under a rug or anything... Just put a cat or two on top of the laundry basket, and it disappears. Problem solved.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 255063
> 
> 
> I am out enjoying the sunshine. This is the gatehouse of our town’s castle


Nice. I want to be a princess in a castle one day. [emoji6]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Well Good Morning All. I still have 25 minutes before it changes to afternoon.
> I am feeling a little Silly today. I wonder where Willy went. Silly feels quite cold. We should tell them to go the bean corner for some warmth. Or maybe the Wool spider ( If she exists) can knit them some special penguin suits. [emoji6]


Cats make good personal space heaters. I think they may keep the wool spider at bay, too...or keep her tangled in the fiber of your choice.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> End of Summer chores continue to use up the daylight hours here. Cleaned up more of the fallen tree limbs that had crashed to the ground with my tree felling stint two days ago: had a nice big bonfire that helped reduce the waste to ash: and painted the trim on the front of our house.
> 
> Today, a bit cooler, but probably warm enough to do more painting and lawn cutting. Hurricane Willa, that hit western points of Mexico and working it’s way across Texas, will blow through here on the weekend bringing up to 3 inches of rain.
> 
> But TODAY is good
> 
> View attachment 255064


Yayyy


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, from the standpoint of those of us who live in the Eastern time zone in the U.S., ALL of you across the Atlantic are early birds! Which makes those of you closer to the west coast night owls. I don't know what that would make us in the Eastern and Central time zones, though. Normal? No, that can't be right...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this looks like a Giant's Causeway / kitty jungle gym waiting to happen?


Well considering how many cats you have I imagine you would need a giant one. I like your idea.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cats make good personal space heaters. I think they may keep the wool spider at bay, too...or keep her tangled in the fiber of your choice.


Little dogs do to.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Well considering how many cats you have I imagine you would need a giant one. I like your idea.


I think @Bee62 has more cats than I do... Maybe we need a Giant's Causeway across the pond so we can swap houses and move all the cats. 

@Maro2Bear I think you're going to need to take down a few more trees...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Booooo. It`s me and I finally caught up with all posts.
> For T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E, likes and dislikes ???
> The only thing I dislike are scratchy knitted socks. Just as an information for the wool spider ( if she exist ) when she is a secret participant of the game.
> I dislike cigarettes and cigars but I think no one would send me a cigar ?
> If my secret Santa would gift me something of his corner of the world I will be very happy. Just like Carol mentioned that too.
> Means I will be happy with everything I get. ( but no scratchy things and tocacco )



Just to recap, roommates, please don’t send Sabine scratchy socks knitted into a cigar. Send her a corner of your world instead. Just make sure the rest of the structure doesn’t collapse. Not exactly Top 5, but I think we can work with that.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I don't have any dislikes and or special likes. The only thing that I request would be for it to maybe be something from your area of the world which would make it extra special for me. Oh and because we are in summer ( today is already 37c) maybe nothing that will melt.



Carol would like a bit of cold from your corner of the world (icebergs, anyone?), but only for the summer. Of course it should be large enough not to melt too quickly.


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Sooo, I won't repeat my last year's line about being a woman of simple tastes, so let me just list expensive jewelry, fashion, and fine dining as my Top 3...  Kidding. Again.
> 
> Top Likes, in no particular order:
> 1. Animals -- cuddly, reptilian, or edible. I have a place in my heart for them all.
> 2. My daughter. As you know.
> 3. Good coffee, good wine, dark chocolate. But maybe don't try to send me any -- the customs here may or may not let it through...
> 4. Travel. First-class, please.
> 5. Photography, writing, art.
> 
> Top Dislikes:
> 1. Birds, most of the time. If I might change my mind about that someday, I'll be happy to tweet about it.
> 2. Driving. Which I don't do here.
> 3. Language barriers and Danish healthcare system... Just ranting.
> 4. Anything big and bulky -- we have no permanent home right now.
> 5. Lego, puzzles -- anything that triggers my OCD and keeps me into the night trying to FINISH THAT THING!



Lena doesn’t want a puzzle of birds or a LEGO model of a car large enough to drive. A nice piece of lamb would be ideal, provided it makes it through the tough Danish customs.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Top 5 likes ( this is hard!)
> Animals, Nature, Cheese, Coffee, Romance (books, movies, art)!!
> Dislikes ( not much)
> Politics, war, pastel colors?? ( I really like vivid and Anne, don’t take offense to this
> I don’t think you could send me something I wouldnt like unless it was a bucket of bugs [emoji33]



Heather would appreciate a romance book about animals in the nature, or a romantic Discovery Channel documentary, but nothing that comes with a bucket of bugs!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> My likes  are:
> 1) Animals of all kinds
> 2) Tea (DE-caf only and NOT HERBAL )
> 3) Pretty or fun coffee/tea mugs
> 4) dark chocolate
> 5) cookies
> 6) soft ankle socks to keep my toes warm at night!



Bea thinks a Top 5 list should include 6 items, so a book of algebra may be an idea... A reservation at an English tea room and a pair of socks is another idea.


----------



## Kristoff

@Pastel Tortie, we need your list of 5 likes and dislikes, and we’re all set for this year’s TORTOISE!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi! Welcome to the CDR! Just pull up an armadillo to sit on, and let me tell you a little about this place.
> 
> This is an international room of friends, where we enjoy silliness and personal stories over tea/coffee/something stronger brought to you by our coffee table, Montgomery, or the One-legged Pirate when he's not too busy at the Drunken Penguin bar around the corner. The bar takes its name from an unfortunate incident involving our resident penguins, Silly and Willy, but I won't go into details or @Bee62 might get upset: She's very protective of her penguins.
> 
> If you need a little more light, just prod a jellyfish, but try not to tickle them or they'll turn into yellyfish. It's not easy on anyone's ears.
> 
> Also watch out for those pesky hedgehogs. They're not easy to see in the dark, but stepping on them hurts A LOT.
> 
> No need to panic if by any chance you run into the snow leopard -- she's strictly vegetarian. Unless you're a carrot, of course.  Actually, the only scary thing in the CDR is the Wool Spider (if she exists).
> 
> A moderator roommate once called us "nutjobs", but I'm not sure what she meant. She's still with us when she doesn't have to absquatulate elsewhere. I'm Lena, currently living in Denmark.



Nicely done, Lena! [emoji255]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Bea thinks a Top 5 list should include 6 items, so a book of algebra may be an idea... A reservation at an English tea room and a pair of socks is another idea.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]HAHAHAHA!!!!!
Yes, maths was ALWAYS my worst subject in school! I never fully memorized my multiplication tables, and is still keep count with my fingers...[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> @Pastel Tortie, we need your list of 5 likes and dislikes, and we’re all set for this year’s TORTOISE!



We also need Momof4 (Kathy’s) list!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> We also need Momof4 (Kathy’s) list!



Oops, I thought I saw hers. No?


----------



## Kristoff

Sorry, Kathy! We also need your list. Even though we all know that it should be something that goes into that empty walk-in closet of yours.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think @Bee62 has more cats than I do... Maybe we need a Giant's Causeway across the pond so we can swap houses and move all the cats.
> 
> @Maro2Bear I think you're going to need to take down a few more trees...


Hmm. Mark had better get cracking then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Carol would like a bit of cold from your corner of the world (icebergs, anyone?), but only for the summer. Of course it should be large enough not to melt too quickly.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Nicely done, Lena! [emoji255]


I agree. Awesome summaries Lena.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> OK, you do the house swap with @Pastel Tortie. Looks like a little sunshine might do you good.



I watched a hallmark movie one time (my not-so-secret addiction) about a house swap and it looked like a totally amazing idea. I could never actually do this because of all my critters.... but in a different life, I’d be all about it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I will ask you then - should I ever need your guy.



He’s really great about doing work for other people.... seems to take a lot of motivation to get him going at home sometimes... in his defense, he’s gone a lot so I understand


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I’m definitely a Lark rather than an owl. I do mornings not late nights



Amen!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> @Pastel Tortie, we need your list of 5 likes and dislikes, and we’re all set for this year’s TORTOISE!


Likes: 
Animals... FYI, my current household residents include eight cats, one bearded dragon, one Gulf Coast box turtle, and two hatchling three-striped mud turtles... one of which climbs SO much better than I ever imagined.
Travel-related or from your corner of the world... I like maps, local artwork, refrigerator magnets, tea towels, postcards, calendars. I'll send Bea a list of specific locations that tug at my heartstrings.
Accessories(?)... Scarves, slippers, gloves, socks...
Miniature gardening
Locally sourced stuff and items from craft fairs


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 255063
> 
> 
> I am out enjoying the sunshine. This is the gatehouse of our town’s castle



I love that Linda!! Gorgeous picture... I’d really like to explore that one day. I’m fascinated by medieval time period.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> No, we call that efficient... or conservation of energy... or something else that sounds effective.



Fabulous use of the English language. “More than one way to skin a cat”


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]HAHAHAHA!!!!!
> Yes, maths was ALWAYS my worst subject in school! I never fully memorized my multiplication tables, and is still keep count with my fingers...[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji106]



Flash cards it is!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Likes:
> Animals... FYI, my current household residents include eight cats, one bearded dragon, one Gulf Coast box turtle, and two hatchling three-striped mud turtles... one of which climbs SO much better than I ever imagined.
> Travel-related or from your corner of the world... I like maps, local artwork, refrigerator magnets, tea towels, postcards, calendars. I'll send Bea a list of specific locations that tug at my heartstrings.
> Accessories(?)... Scarves, slippers, gloves, socks...
> Miniature gardening
> Locally sourced stuff and items from craft fairs



Perfect. Just to recap: Travel-related miniature gardening items, preferably of animal origin from a craft fair. Now we’re waiting for Kathy.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Flash cards it is!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Noted. That is, if Bea is my recipient. But she wouldn’t know that because I’m sure her volunteers left her in the dark. 
 [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Perfect. Just to recap: Travel-related miniature gardening items, preferably of animal origin from a craft fair. Now we’re waiting for Kathy.



Cooeee! Kathy! @Momof4 We need your TORTOISE likes and dislikes!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> We also need Momof4 (Kathy’s) list!



This is super hard!! I don’t have many dislikes. I would love a cigar and scratchy socks!

1. I eat anything
2. I like things that I can keep forever
3. I like my coffee, wine, beer & vodka
4. Love my animals 
5. I like things that smell good. 

I don’t need beets, snakes or underwear![emoji23]

My favorite color is blue.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> This is super hard!! I don’t have many dislikes. I would love a cigar and scratchy socks!
> 
> 1. I eat anything
> 2. I like things that I can keep forever
> 3. I like my coffee, wine, beer & vodka
> 4. Love my animals
> 5. I like things that smell good.
> 
> I don’t need beets, snakes or underwear![emoji23]
> 
> My favorite color is blue.



Excellent! Scratchy blue socks for the closet and an edible cigar that smells nice to be enjoyed across from the fireplace. 
Shopping time, everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

I was looking through the pictures saved on my computer for a picture of my old aviary to show Ed the plants I used to have inside it and I came across this picture my dad painted of my mom when they were sweethearts (before marriage). You can see the date of the picture in the lower right corner (I was born in 1938):




In later years, my dad was in business for himself as a commercial artist. He was very talented, however, other than a handful of drawings and paintings, he more or less left the artwork behind and stayed with the commercial part of it - layouts of designs etc.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through the pictures saved on my computer for a picture of my old aviary to show Ed the plants I used to have inside it and I came across this picture my dad painted of my mom when they were sweethearts (before marriage). You can see the date of the picture in the lower right corner (I was born in 1938):
> 
> View attachment 255077
> 
> 
> In later years, my dad was in business for himself as a commercial artist. He was very talented, however, other than a handful of drawings and paintings, he more or less left the artwork behind and stayed with the commercial part of it - layouts of designs etc.


Your father certainly was talented! What a lovely picture! It is amazing


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Your father certainly was talented! What a lovely picture! It is amazing


And it does look very much like her.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through the pictures saved on my computer for a picture of my old aviary to show Ed the plants I used to have inside it and I came across this picture my dad painted of my mom when they were sweethearts (before marriage). You can see the date of the picture in the lower right corner (I was born in 1938):
> 
> View attachment 255077
> 
> 
> In later years, my dad was in business for himself as a commercial artist. He was very talented, however, other than a handful of drawings and paintings, he more or less left the artwork behind and stayed with the commercial part of it - layouts of designs etc.



Oh, MY!!! He REALLY was talented!
LOVE that!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Yvonne G

My lord in heaven! I just looked at the clock and it's 9:05a! I'm usually outside feeding and cleaning up after tortoises by this time. I've really been dilly dallying here at the computer this a.m. Time to go!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through the pictures saved on my computer for a picture of my old aviary to show Ed the plants I used to have inside it and I came across this picture my dad painted of my mom when they were sweethearts (before marriage). You can see the date of the picture in the lower right corner (I was born in 1938):
> 
> View attachment 255077
> 
> 
> In later years, my dad was in business for himself as a commercial artist. He was very talented, however, other than a handful of drawings and paintings, he more or less left the artwork behind and stayed with the commercial part of it - layouts of designs etc.



I was going to say this looks like a painting from a magazine. I was thinking more of the 1950s though. Wow! That’s a treasure [emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> Likes:
> 
> Animals... FYI, my current household residents include eight cats, one bearded dragon, one Gulf Coast box turtle, and two hatchling three-striped mud turtles... one of which climbs SO much better than I ever imagined.
> Travel-related or from your corner of the world... I like maps, local artwork, refrigerator magnets, tea towels, postcards, calendars. I'll send Bea a list of specific locations that tug at my heartstrings.
> 
> Accessories(?)... Scarves, slippers, gloves, socks...
> 
> Miniature gardening
> 
> Locally sourced stuff and items from craft fairs


You don't need to send me likes and dislikes- Someone ELSE is sending a package to YOU. That's why we post on the open thread, so that we all know who we are sending the gifts TO, but NOT who is sending to US!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still more painting the exterior trim on our house, up at the roof level. Break time....looking at some old photos, deleting some old ones...and found this close up of Sully’s cute lil face..enjoying some hibiscus.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Still more painting the exterior trim on our house, up at the roof level. Break time....looking at some old photos, deleting some old ones...and found this close up of Sully’s cute lil face..enjoying some hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 255088


Caught in the act. Which, however, is not too hard with Sully. Yum-yum.  
Hope you submit a picture to the Calendar contest, Mark!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He’s really great about doing work for other people.... seems to take a lot of motivation to get him going at home sometimes... in his defense, he’s gone a lot so I understand


Whahaha.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through the pictures saved on my computer for a picture of my old aviary to show Ed the plants I used to have inside it and I came across this picture my dad painted of my mom when they were sweethearts (before marriage). You can see the date of the picture in the lower right corner (I was born in 1938):
> 
> View attachment 255077
> 
> 
> In later years, my dad was in business for himself as a commercial artist. He was very talented, however, other than a handful of drawings and paintings, he more or less left the artwork behind and stayed with the commercial part of it - layouts of designs etc.



That is a really cool heirloom to have! What talent !


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking through the pictures saved on my computer for a picture of my old aviary to show Ed the plants I used to have inside it and I came across this picture my dad painted of my mom when they were sweethearts (before marriage). You can see the date of the picture in the lower right corner (I was born in 1938):
> 
> View attachment 255077
> 
> 
> In later years, my dad was in business for himself as a commercial artist. He was very talented, however, other than a handful of drawings and paintings, he more or less left the artwork behind and stayed with the commercial part of it - layouts of designs etc.


What a lovely picture. Your Mom was gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Still more painting the exterior trim on our house, up at the roof level. Break time....looking at some old photos, deleting some old ones...and found this close up of Sully’s cute lil face..enjoying some hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 255088


Love that picture.


----------



## CarolM

On my walk today I decided to take a picture of one of my favorite trees. Every time I walk past I think Tree house. And then this beautiful bird.


----------



## CarolM

And this is what it feels like in Cape Town at the Moment.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Still more painting the exterior trim on our house, up at the roof level. Break time....looking at some old photos, deleting some old ones...and found this close up of Sully’s cute lil face..enjoying some hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 255088


That should be a calendar competition entry!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> On my walk today I decided to take a picture of one of my favorite trees. Every time I walk past I think Tree house. And then this beautiful bird.
> View attachment 255096
> View attachment 255097
> View attachment 255098
> View attachment 255099


I love, love, love that tree [emoji177]

And the bird is a Red Bishop I think. Stunning 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_red_bishop


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> On my walk today I decided to take a picture of one of my favorite trees. Every time I walk past I think Tree house. And then this beautiful bird.
> View attachment 255096
> View attachment 255097
> View attachment 255098
> View attachment 255099



Very cool looking bird and tree!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> On my walk today I decided to take a picture of one of my favorite trees. Every time I walk past I think Tree house. And then this beautiful bird.
> View attachment 255096
> View attachment 255097
> View attachment 255098
> View attachment 255099



I want to climb that tree!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I love, love, love that tree [emoji177]
> 
> And the bird is a Red Bishop I think. Stunning
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_red_bishop


Yes that is the bird.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I want to climb that tree!
> 
> View attachment 255104


Lol. Maybe one day I'll climb it for you.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Maybe one day I'll climb it for you.



Don’t forget to take a picture.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates!


Good night my fair lady. Sleep tight.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lol. Maybe one day I'll climb it for you.


Bring a friend with a camera... We want pictures!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> On my walk today I decided to take a picture of one of my favorite trees. Every time I walk past I think Tree house. And then this beautiful bird.
> View attachment 255096
> View attachment 255097
> View attachment 255098
> View attachment 255099



Is that a Banyon tree? It’s so cool!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And this is what it feels like in Cape Town at the Moment.
> View attachment 255100



Lmao!! I would take some of that!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! I would take some of that!



Me too...

Another chill night here...


----------



## Yvonne G

Am I missing the point here? There was a BIG HURRICANE that crossed over Mexico and then changed to heavy rain and wind, moving across Texas and heading to the east coast. I've watched several news stories and all they talk about is the rain falling on already flooded and rainy east coast. Well what about the poor folks in Mexico that just lived through a HURRICANE? Nothing at all is being reported about what happened to Mexico.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Am I missing the point here? There was a BIG HURRICANE that crossed over Mexico and then changed to heavy rain and wind, moving across Texas and heading to the east coast. I've watched several news stories and all they talk about is the rain falling on already flooded and rainy east coast. Well what about the poor folks in Mexico that just lived through a HURRICANE? Nothing at all is being reported about what happened to Mexico.


Unfortunately, that seems to be par for the course with news coverage of hurricanes in Mexico, even the really bad, devastating ones. I hate to say it, but I think the only reason Puerto Rico got the news coverage and attention they did last year is because they are a U.S. territory, and one that is close by geographically to the mainland U.S.

When I lived in the UK, I was far more cognizant of what was going on in the world. In the U.S. mainland, we are isolated, both by oceans and by hours of time zones in both directions. 

Our neighbor to the south doesn't get much attention from the U.S. unless there's something considered a threat. I hate to say it, but that's the way it seems.


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> Unfortunately, that seems to be par for the course with news coverage of hurricanes in Mexico, even the really bad, devastating ones. I hate to say it, but I think the only reason Puerto Rico got the news coverage and attention they did last year is because they are a U.S. territory, and one that is close by geographically to the mainland U.S.
> 
> When I lived in the UK, I was far more cognizant of what was going on in the world. In the U.S. mainland, we are isolated, both by oceans and by hours of time zones in both directions.
> 
> Our neighbor to the south doesn't get much attention from the U.S. unless there's something considered a threat. I hate to say it, but that's the way it seems.


Sadly, that's true. When i worked in New Zealand the people there had a much broader knowledge of what's going on all over the world including the US. I'm sorry to say that American news media (and therefore Americans) are pretty egotistic: it's only "important" if it impacts America or Americans somehow.  Not many people see we are just part of a larger whole.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Am I missing the point here? There was a BIG HURRICANE that crossed over Mexico and then changed to heavy rain and wind, moving across Texas and heading to the east coast. I've watched several news stories and all they talk about is the rain falling on already flooded and rainy east coast. Well what about the poor folks in Mexico that just lived through a HURRICANE? Nothing at all is being reported about what happened to Mexico.



The BBC is reporting on it here https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-45944234


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! We are on our last day of warmth before a big high pressure system changes the winds so they come straight down from the Arctic and we get a cold snap. 

It seems unlikely I’ll get snow here, but it is expected further north. Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Going to be bright and sunny today, but cold. It’s 33 out now with frost....remnants of Hurricane Willa will pass through here tonight and drop a fee inches of rain through the weekend.


----------



## Kristoff

A very quick hello from me, roommates! Busy organizing a Halloween party for kids tonight. [emoji33][emoji317][emoji33]

My dress:


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> A very quick hello from me, roommates! Busy organizing a Halloween party for kids tonight. [emoji33][emoji317][emoji33]
> 
> My dress:
> View attachment 255150



Can’t wait to see finished pics! Love the color you’ll be stunning I’m sure! Halloween is one of my favorite holidays!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> A very quick hello from me, roommates! Busy organizing a Halloween party for kids tonight. [emoji33][emoji317][emoji33]
> 
> My dress:
> View attachment 255150




I’m trying to determine what character? Not Cinderella, not Snow White, not Little Bo Peep.....but who?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends! Sounds like a nice fall day outside.. I feel the cold and can hear a light rain.. blahhhhh.... wishing everyone a cheery day;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m trying to determine what character? Not Cinderella, not Snow White, not Little Bo Peep.....but who?



Is that blood on the front of the dress?? A clue maybe??


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Is that blood on the front of the dress?? A clue maybe??



Ok.. maybe *Anne Boleyn, *Queen of England from 1533 to 1536 and the second wife of King Henry VIII ?


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> You don't need to sweep under a rug or anything... Just put a cat or two on top of the laundry basket, and it disappears. Problem solved.


Good idea !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Nice. I want to be a princess in a castle one day. [emoji6]


No, I don`t want that. Castle are soooo coooooooold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think @Bee62 has more cats than I do... Maybe we need a Giant's Causeway across the pond so we can swap houses and move all the cats.
> 
> @Maro2Bear I think you're going to need to take down a few more trees...


That is right. I own 25 cats .....


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The BBC is reporting on it here https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-45944234


Not much of a story, but at least they reported about it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m trying to determine what character? Not Cinderella, not Snow White, not Little Bo Peep.....but who?


Carrie?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> That is right. I own 25 cats .....



Sabine!!! Why did I not know that?? You need to make a collage with a picture of every one of your feline familia!!! ))


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Carrie?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrie_(1976_film)


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Sabine!!! Why did I not know that?? You need to make a collage with a picture of every one of your feline familia!!! ))


Now you know ! I can try to make a huge collage of their pics.
I have had more than 30 cats but now they are getting old and die one after another. My oldest is 18 years old but very healthy. In the past I gave a lot of stray cats and their kiddies a home but now when I am getting older too I don`t take new cats. I don`t want that they overlive me. There will be no one that could look after them when I am dead.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Not much of a story, but at least they reported about it. Thanks for the link.



I don’t think it went over Mexico, it went across Gulf of Mexico and over an area called Mexico Beach which is in Texas.


----------



## Yvonne G

You know how you always say that your clothes drier eats socks? Well for a week or so I was thinking my clothes drier ate one of my pink socks. This a.m. I picked up dog poop:




I had no idea Misty ate cloth.



Momof4 said:


> I don’t think it went over Mexico, it went across Gulf of Mexico and over an area called Mexico Beach which is in Texas.


Thanks, Kathy.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You know how you always say that your clothes drier eats socks? Well for a week or so I was thinking my clothes drier ate one of my pink socks. This a.m. I picked up dog poop:
> 
> View attachment 255179
> 
> 
> I had no idea Misty ate cloth.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kathy.


Oh Misty! That is so not good for you? Can you stop worrying Yvonne please?!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Is that a Banyon tree? It’s so cool!!


I don't know what type of tree it is. But i think they are awesome trees.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! I would take some of that!


I will send you some in your parcel. That is if I am your secret santa.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Me too...
> 
> Another chill night here...
> 
> View attachment 255126


I'll have to send you some too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Am I missing the point here? There was a BIG HURRICANE that crossed over Mexico and then changed to heavy rain and wind, moving across Texas and heading to the east coast. I've watched several news stories and all they talk about is the rain falling on already flooded and rainy east coast. Well what about the poor folks in Mexico that just lived through a HURRICANE? Nothing at all is being reported about what happened to Mexico.


How bad was it in Mexico. I hope everybody is okay.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! We are on our last day of warmth before a big high pressure system changes the winds so they come straight down from the Arctic and we get a cold snap.
> 
> It seems unlikely I’ll get snow here, but it is expected further north. Brrrrrrrr!


Hi Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A very quick hello from me, roommates! Busy organizing a Halloween party for kids tonight. [emoji33][emoji317][emoji33][emoji879]️
> 
> My dress:
> View attachment 255150


Ooohh. We want a pic of it on.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hi Linda.


* waves *
Hi Carol! How are you?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! Sounds like a nice fall day outside.. I feel the cold and can hear a light rain.. blahhhhh.... wishing everyone a cheery day;-)


Hope you had a good day as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No, I don`t want that. Castle are soooo coooooooold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


We will use Marks wood and build a nice big fire which will make it nice and cozy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is right. I own 25 cats .....


What!!! How do you remember all their names.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You know how you always say that your clothes drier eats socks? Well for a week or so I was thinking my clothes drier ate one of my pink socks. This a.m. I picked up dog poop:
> 
> View attachment 255179
> 
> 
> I had no idea Misty ate cloth.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kathy.


Thank goodness it came out. I have a friend whose dog had to have surgery to get socks removed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> * waves *
> Hi Carol! How are you?


I am good thanks. It was a busy day today. How did your day go today?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I don’t think it went over Mexico, it went across Gulf of Mexico and over an area called Mexico Beach which is in Texas.


I don't know if there's (another, different) Mexico Beach in Texas, but Hurricane Michael DEMOLISHED Mexico Beach in the Florida Panhandle. 

Many of the buildings, especially homes, in Mexico Beach, FL dated back to the mid-1900s. Major improvements in our building codes happened after Hurricane Andrew (1992) and Charlie-Francis-Ivan-Jeanne (2004), followed by Dennis-Katrina-Rita-Wilma (2005). Then we went 10 years without a major hurricane and got out if practice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Now you know ! I can try to make a huge collage of their pics.
> I have had more than 30 cats but now they are getting old and die one after another. My oldest is 18 years old but very healthy. In the past I gave a lot of stray cats and their kiddies a home but now when I am getting older too I don`t take new cats. I don`t want that they overlive me. There will be no one that could look after them when I am dead.


I am impressed.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I am good thanks. It was a busy day today. How did your day go today?



I went to lunch with a friend and former colleague who is going through a rough divorce. I knew there was domestic abuse involved, but what came out today was far worse. Things are finally moving in the right direction for her, so it was good to see her looking a bit better despite the difficulties awaiting her in the future. 

We did manage to have a giggle as well


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I went to lunch with a friend and former colleague who is going through a rough divorce. I knew there was domestic abuse involved, but what came out today was far worse. Things are finally moving in the right direction for her, so it was good to see her looking a bit better despite the difficulties awaiting her in the future.
> 
> We did manage to have a giggle as well


Glad you had a good time. I am so sorry your friend was in that kind of situation. At least she is out of it now and has good friends like you who can give her a giggle or two.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Oh Misty! That is so not good for you? Can you stop worrying Yvonne please?!


No worry. . . I thought the drier ate it. When I shoveled up that poop and noticed something pink inside, I used the shovel to break apart the poop. Amazing how clean the sock is. Almost like it was never mixed with the poop inside the dog.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You know how you always say that your clothes drier eats socks? Well for a week or so I was thinking my clothes drier ate one of my pink socks. This a.m. I picked up dog poop:
> 
> View attachment 255179
> 
> 
> I had no idea Misty ate cloth.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kathy.



I’m surprised too!! Are you starving her[emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know if there's (another, different) Mexico Beach in Texas, but Hurricane Michael DEMOLISHED Mexico Beach in the Florida Panhandle.
> 
> Many of the buildings, especially homes, in Mexico Beach, FL dated back to the mid-1900s. Major improvements in our building codes happened after Hurricane Andrew (1992) and Charlie-Francis-Ivan-Jeanne (2004), followed by Dennis-Katrina-Rita-Wilma (2005). Then we went 10 years without a major hurricane and got out if practice.



Sorry, I meant Florida.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I went to lunch with a friend and former colleague who is going through a rough divorce. I knew there was domestic abuse involved, but what came out today was far worse. Things are finally moving in the right direction for her, so it was good to see her looking a bit better despite the difficulties awaiting her in the future.
> 
> We did manage to have a giggle as well



Poor friend. Is this the same lady who’s husband left her while she had cancer or some illness?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m surprised too!! Are you starving her[emoji6]


LOL! Yeah, right. She gets her full share of dry dog food mixed with canned dog food and water and then sits in front of me while I'm eating lunch, waiting to lick my plate. And because of the soulful look on her face and the drool hanging out each side of her mouth, I usually leave her a few bites along with the plate licking. She's one of those dogs that eats and loves to eat! Not picky at all. (and never gets full)


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, I meant Florida.


Oh, that makes more sense.


----------



## Momof4

It’s been a long morning here. 

Took one kid to the doctor for fever, body aches etc then get a text from the other that his eye hurts and swollen. 
So I took one kid home, grabbed the other from from school for his appt. Got both lunch from different places, grabbed both their meds and came home with wrong hamburger my daughter wanted and no sauce for her fries! I’m the worst mom ever. 
So I went outside and talked to my husband who’s in China. He was up at 3am bored. 
I’m still calm just tired.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It’s been a long morning here.
> 
> Took one kid to the doctor for fever, body aches etc then get a text from the other that his eye hurts and swollen.
> So I took one kid home, grabbed the other from from school for his appt. Got both lunch from different places, grabbed both their meds and came home with wrong hamburger my daughter wanted and no sauce for her fries! I’m the worst mom ever.
> So I went outside and talked to my husband who’s in China. He was up at 3am bored.
> I’m still calm just tired.


These are all reasons why I'm so glad I live alone! Kids are all gone and married, with one even moved out of state! Husband is gone. All the company I need is my sock-eating dog and shedding cat!!

I'm not making light of your kids being ill. So sorry about that. What was wrong with the eye? Does your daughter have flu?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> It’s been a long morning here.
> 
> Took one kid to the doctor for fever, body aches etc then get a text from the other that his eye hurts and swollen.
> So I took one kid home, grabbed the other from from school for his appt. Got both lunch from different places, grabbed both their meds and came home with wrong hamburger my daughter wanted and no sauce for her fries! I’m the worst mom ever.
> So I went outside and talked to my husband who’s in China. He was up at 3am bored.
> I’m still calm just tired.



Why does all this happen when husband goes away? 

My kids used time these things for JoesDad’s business travels too. Then he’d arrive home with jetlag and wonder why I was less than sympathetic


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Evening all... looks like lots going on by everyone. I saw the newest Calendar Thread from Yvonne and Josh with the list of pix contributors and it looks like the CDR is well represented. Go Team!

Today - Finished up more painting of trim on our house, cut all the grass, we trimmed back a lot of our perennial garden jumble, and raked up lawn debris. Tomorrow the rain from the remnants of *Hurricane Wila *will be here as it zips across West Virginia, Virginia, Maryland and out to the Atlantic. Wila is the hurricane that slammed into the western coastal towns of Mexico earlier this week as a CAT 4 storm.

_Willa was expected to produce storm total rainfall accumulations of 6 to 12 inches, with local amounts to 18 inches, across portions of western Jalisco, western Nayarit, southern Sinaloa, and far southern Durango in Mexico,” the NHC said, adding that landslides and flash flooding are likely._
_A pix of the path Wila took as it slammed into Mexico


_


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Why does all this happen when husband goes away?
> 
> My kids used time these things for JoesDad’s business travels too. Then he’d arrive home with jetlag and wonder why I was less than sympathetic



Totally get it!!
I hear about the long flight or bad food blah blah!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> These are all reasons why I'm so glad I live alone! Kids are all gone and married, with one even moved out of state! Husband is gone. All the company I need is my sock-eating dog and shedding cat!!
> 
> I'm not making light of your kids being ill. So sorry about that. What was wrong with the eye? Does your daughter have flu?



I get your personality Yvonne!![emoji3]

One had an ear infection but I thought it was strep. She slept 18 hours straight. Her throat looked bad but the test was negative. 

My son has a Stye. 

I just got done playing the mean nurse!
One has never swallowed horse pills and the other was cooperating when putting the ointment on his eye. It was all kind of comical. 

I’m watching tv until the Spanish tutor comes . 
This little 7lb peanut is so cozy and warm.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Now you know ! I can try to make a huge collage of their pics.
> I have had more than 30 cats but now they are getting old and die one after another. My oldest is 18 years old but very healthy. In the past I gave a lot of stray cats and their kiddies a home but now when I am getting older too I don`t take new cats. I don`t want that they overlive me. There will be no one that could look after them when I am dead.



a great thing you have done.. Felines are definately special in my book with unequivocal personalities.. can’t wait to see ALL your pics.. LOl


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> You know how you always say that your clothes drier eats socks? Well for a week or so I was thinking my clothes drier ate one of my pink socks. This a.m. I picked up dog poop:
> 
> View attachment 255179
> 
> 
> I had no idea Misty ate cloth.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kathy.



LMAO! Gotta love puppy surprises!! At least she gave it back...[emoji848][emoji90]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I went to lunch with a friend and former colleague who is going through a rough divorce. I knew there was domestic abuse involved, but what came out today was far worse. Things are finally moving in the right direction for her, so it was good to see her looking a bit better despite the difficulties awaiting her in the future.
> 
> We did manage to have a giggle as well



I’m so proud she has a good friend like you!! Sounds like she needs it.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> No worry. . . I thought the drier ate it. When I shoveled up that poop and noticed something pink inside, I used the shovel to break apart the poop. Amazing how clean the sock is. Almost like it was never mixed with the poop inside the dog.



Gross!!! But it sounds exactly like something I would say


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It’s been a long morning here.
> 
> Took one kid to the doctor for fever, body aches etc then get a text from the other that his eye hurts and swollen.
> So I took one kid home, grabbed the other from from school for his appt. Got both lunch from different places, grabbed both their meds and came home with wrong hamburger my daughter wanted and no sauce for her fries! I’m the worst mom ever.
> So I went outside and talked to my husband who’s in China. He was up at 3am bored.
> I’m still calm just tired.



(Sigh) Mama told me there’d be days like this.....

I wish 2 bottles of wine for you with the best cheese ever.. sounds like you have super Mom powers


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Why does all this happen when husband goes away?
> 
> My kids used time these things for JoesDad’s business travels too. Then he’d arrive home with jetlag and wonder why I was less than sympathetic



DITTO!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> It’s been a long morning here.
> 
> Took one kid to the doctor for fever, body aches etc then get a text from the other that his eye hurts and swollen.
> So I took one kid home, grabbed the other from from school for his appt. Got both lunch from different places, grabbed both their meds and came home with wrong hamburger my daughter wanted and no sauce for her fries! I’m the worst mom ever.
> So I went outside and talked to my husband who’s in China. He was up at 3am bored.
> I’m still calm just tired.


I feel for you. Just like some adults don't make good sick patients, some kids don't either. You're a great mom. Whining or complaining from the sick kid(s) is amplified due to not feeling good. When your daughter looks back on this (at some point in the future) and realizes just how many things you've had to handle today, she will appreciate it... and how awesome her mom is!

It's a difficult lesson for some kids (and some adults) to learn... Sometimes you just have to make the best of a less-than-ideal situation.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Why does all this happen when husband goes away?
> 
> My kids used time these things for JoesDad’s business travels too. Then he’d arrive home with jetlag and wonder why I was less than sympathetic


Sometimes the four-legged kids time it that way, too!


----------



## GingerLove

Hi guys! Just checking in! It's been a long time since I've posted on the TFO. I started to miss you guys!  Ginger is doing great, we had our three year adopt-versary in July D) How are you guys doing? Oh, and btw, Happy Early Halloween!


----------



## EllieMay

GingerLove said:


> Hi guys! Just checking in! It's been a long time since I've posted on the TFO. I started to miss you guys!  Ginger is doing great, we had our three year adopt-versary in July D) How are you guys doing? Oh, and btw, Happy Early Halloween!
> View attachment 255223
> View attachment 255224
> View attachment 255225
> View attachment 255226
> View attachment 255227



I don’t know you, but what a beautiful tort you have!!! Luv those pics happy Halloween!


----------



## GingerLove

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know you, but what a beautiful tort you have!!! Luv those pics happy Halloween!


Aw, thank you so much! It's nice to meet you!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> (Sigh) Mama told me there’d be days like this.....
> 
> I wish 2 bottles of wine for you with the best cheese ever.. sounds like you have super Mom powers



No wine tonight, I have to pick my son up at 10pm from a friends.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sometimes the four-legged kids time it that way, too!


Oh yes! And the swimming ones too. It's generally the time things break on the house as well.

Then a jetlagged husband arrives home with some problem about the flight being an hour late, the kids (now fit) being too noisy for him to nap and having to go to a meeting at 9am next day and I feel fit to strangle him


----------



## JoesMum

GingerLove said:


> Hi guys! Just checking in! It's been a long time since I've posted on the TFO. I started to miss you guys!  Ginger is doing great, we had our three year adopt-versary in July D) How are you guys doing? Oh, and btw, Happy Early Halloween!
> View attachment 255223
> View attachment 255224
> View attachment 255225
> View attachment 255226
> View attachment 255227


Hello! Long time no see 

Are you interested in joining the Christmas Card exchange this year?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

It's Friday! Yay!

I shall be off for my swim this morning. 

Then I am meeting former colleagues for coffee this afternoon. Long story, but we are all escapees from the same employer. I stayed there longest. The one I met yesterday only knows one of the three I am meeting today. She was a successor to another of today's friends (I actually worked with 7 people in that role; there was a high turnover! Today's friend was number 2 in the role and yesterday's was number 5  )

And tonight JoesDad and I are going out to dinner. The old Victorian Fire Station in our town is now a cafe and bar but occasionally hosts pop-up restaurants. It's close enough to walk so we can have wine too


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m trying to determine what character? Not Cinderella, not Snow White, not Little Bo Peep.....but who?



Not any particular character. Just a dead lady from the past. I’m that boring!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.. maybe *Anne Boleyn, *Queen of England from 1533 to 1536 and the second wife of King Henry VIII ?



[emoji33] Scary, but I’ll try to keep my head. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No, I don`t want that. Castle are soooo coooooooold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



And expensive to maintain.  A nice thought though, for a summer residence.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Now you know ! I can try to make a huge collage of their pics.
> I have had more than 30 cats but now they are getting old and die one after another. My oldest is 18 years old but very healthy. In the past I gave a lot of stray cats and their kiddies a home but now when I am getting older too I don`t take new cats. I don`t want that they overlive me. There will be no one that could look after them when I am dead.



You could still see another generation of cats, hey. But I guess that means needing more space. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You know how you always say that your clothes drier eats socks? Well for a week or so I was thinking my clothes drier ate one of my pink socks. This a.m. I picked up dog poop:
> 
> View attachment 255179
> 
> 
> I had no idea Misty ate cloth.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kathy.



Misty!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Yeah, right. She gets her full share of dry dog food mixed with canned dog food and water and then sits in front of me while I'm eating lunch, waiting to lick my plate. And because of the soulful look on her face and the drool hanging out each side of her mouth, I usually leave her a few bites along with the plate licking. She's one of those dogs that eats and loves to eat! Not picky at all. (and never gets full)



Now, clearly not picky at all!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> It’s been a long morning here.
> 
> Took one kid to the doctor for fever, body aches etc then get a text from the other that his eye hurts and swollen.
> So I took one kid home, grabbed the other from from school for his appt. Got both lunch from different places, grabbed both their meds and came home with wrong hamburger my daughter wanted and no sauce for her fries! I’m the worst mom ever.
> So I went outside and talked to my husband who’s in China. He was up at 3am bored.
> I’m still calm just tired.



Did a meerkat type that “worst mom” bit? Because it came out of nowhere! 
Wishing both of them to get well soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> These are all reasons why I'm so glad I live alone! Kids are all gone and married, with one even moved out of state! Husband is gone. All the company I need is my sock-eating dog and shedding cat!!
> 
> I'm not making light of your kids being ill. So sorry about that. What was wrong with the eye? Does your daughter have flu?



And a ginormous colony of torts who needed looking after. And a forum to run. A completely stress-free life!  [emoji6]
[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Why does all this happen when husband goes away?
> 
> My kids used time these things for JoesDad’s business travels too. Then he’d arrive home with jetlag and wonder why I was less than sympathetic



Same here!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I get your personality Yvonne!![emoji3]
> 
> One had an ear infection but I thought it was strep. She slept 18 hours straight. Her throat looked bad but the test was negative.
> 
> My son has a Stye.
> 
> I just got done playing the mean nurse!
> One has never swallowed horse pills and the other was cooperating when putting the ointment on his eye. It was all kind of comical.
> 
> I’m watching tv until the Spanish tutor comes .
> This little 7lb peanut is so cozy and warm.
> 
> View attachment 255200



Hope they took their horse pills without much whinnying. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It's Friday! Yay!
> 
> I shall be off for my swim this morning.
> 
> Then I am meeting former colleagues for coffee this afternoon. Long story, but we are all escapees from the same employer. I stayed there longest. The one I met yesterday only knows one of the three I am meeting today. She was a successor to another of today's friends (I actually worked with 7 people in that role; there was a high turnover! Today's friend was number 2 in the role and yesterday's was number 5  )
> 
> And tonight JoesDad and I are going out to dinner. The old Victorian Fire Station in our town is now a cafe and bar but occasionally hosts pop-up restaurants. It's close enough to walk so we can have wine too



Sounds like a perfect plan for your Friday evening. Wonder when my child is off to the university so I can do it too...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All

A friend of mine from Vienna is presently visiting another European city and just sent this.... ideas where? Should be easy for one of you out there in CDR land.

Ps - Happy Friday


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> A friend of mine from Vienna is presently visiting another European city and just sent this.... ideas where? Should be easy for one of you out there in CDR land.
> 
> Ps - Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 255239



Hope your friend is Copen well with the weather


----------



## Kristoff

Roommates, past and present, I’ve just read the deadline for the calendar contest submissions has been extended till tomorrow. Here’s your chance.  @ZEROPILOT @Lyn W @Gillian Moore @Toddrickfl1 @Momof4 @Bambam1989 @EllieMay @Pastel Tortie @JSWallace @AZtortMom
Can’t wait to see the entries!


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Roommates, past and present, I’ve just read the deadline for the calendar contest submissions has been extended till tomorrow. Here’s your chance.  @ZEROPILOT @Lyn W @Gillian Moore @Toddrickfl1 @Momof4 @Bambam1989 @EllieMay @Pastel Tortie @JSWallace @AZtortMom
> Can’t wait to see the entries!



And if you need help with your image resolution, let me know privately.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> What!!! How do you remember all their names.


That is a good training for the brain at my age !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness it came out. I have a friend whose dog had to have surgery to get socks removed.


I only know that Labrador Retriever dogs often eat strange things like socks because these dogs are always hungry !


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I am impressed.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And if you need help with your image resolution, let me know privately.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> These are all reasons why I'm so glad I live alone! Kids are all gone and married, with one even moved out of state! Husband is gone. All the company I need is my sock-eating dog and shedding cat!!
> 
> I'm not making light of your kids being ill. So sorry about that. What was wrong with the eye? Does your daughter have flu?


You forgot to mention your shelled friends.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> a great thing you have done.. Felines are definately special in my book with unequivocal personalities.. can’t wait to see ALL your pics.. LOl


Maybe you see them soon......


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sometimes the four-legged kids time it that way, too!


That is right. I have no children. I never wanted children and I don`t miss them.
But I have and had my 4 legged "children", but with my pets I have to suffer many deseases and ugly ways of dying. Especially with the cats. They can get sick with many types of virus and suffer many different virulent based deseases. I have gone through so much troubles and pain ( my pain too ) with them. I saw young cats die at the beginning of their life and it hurts me so much. I`ve tried so much with the help of a VET but we often lose. It is cruel and hurting.
One of my horses died a horrible dead because of twisting of the bowels. The last night of my horse I cannot forget. It was awful.
When you love your pets you suffer with each that is sick or dies. Only some old cats died a peaceful dead at home, sometimes waiting that I am near to them in their last hours and minutes. This is okay for me.
My cat Monty, that I raised without a cat mommy with my own hands is suffering asthma. To see him having difficulties in breathing and being unable to help him causes me pain. Because he is my "child".
That is my fate.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You could still see another generation of cats, hey. But I guess that means needing more space. [emoji173]️


I am not sure. When you are getting older the possibility to get an illness is getting bigger with every year. I don`t want that my cats have to live in an animal shelter when I can take no longer care for them. 
And the space that now I have for my cats I will need for the big torts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Not any particular character. Just a dead lady from the past. I’m that boring!


Like I said before, Carrie??


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Roommates, past and present, I’ve just read the deadline for the calendar contest submissions has been extended till tomorrow. Here’s your chance.  @ZEROPILOT @Lyn W @Gillian Moore @Toddrickfl1 @Momof4 @Bambam1989 @EllieMay @Pastel Tortie @JSWallace @AZtortMom
> Can’t wait to see the entries!



I had entered... I was one of the 14 kicked back due to resolution... oddly, I HAD checked the photo to be sure it had enough. I believe it must have been compressed when attached to the email.. I tried resending two different ways last night .. fingers crossed for me please


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Like I said before, Carrie??



Unintentionally, maybe! [emoji23]

I tried to smile a lot not to spook all the 4- to 6-year-olds. 




My lovely family:


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I had entered... I was one of the 14 kicked back due to resolution... oddly, I HAD checked the photo to be sure it had enough. I believe it must have been compressed when attached to the email.. I tried resending two different ways last night .. fingers crossed for me please



If you need me to check it and gently bump up the resolution, do send me a PM. 

I’ll be voting for the photos, not my friends, so that shouldn’t hurt my objectivity. And when it comes to photos, I’m a pretty tough judge. [emoji56]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I had entered... I was one of the 14 kicked back due to resolution... oddly, I HAD checked the photo to be sure it had enough. I believe it must have been compressed when attached to the email.. I tried resending two different ways last night .. fingers crossed for me please


That was MY problem when I first tried to enter the contest in the past. I took the correct size picture but my mail program compressed it when I sent it. I don't know how to resolve that problem, as I sent it again without doing anything to the email program and it was accepted as ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Unintentionally, maybe! [emoji23]
> 
> I tried to smile a lot not to spook all the 4- to 6-year-olds.
> 
> View attachment 255243
> 
> 
> My lovely family:
> 
> View attachment 255244


You all look adorable! Oh, wait. . . "adorable" wasn't the look you were going for?????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hope your friend is Copen well with the weather



She’s snug in her Den, says it’s not too bad.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> And if you need help with your image resolution, let me know privately.



Now I get to this one [emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Unintentionally, maybe! [emoji23]
> 
> I tried to smile a lot not to spook all the 4- to 6-year-olds.
> 
> View attachment 255243
> 
> 
> My lovely family:
> 
> View attachment 255244



I LOVE it!!! My husband did a couples costume with me last year but he will be gone this Halloween so my daughter and I are doing a duo...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> If you need me to check it and gently bump up the resolution, do send me a PM.
> 
> I’ll be voting for the photos, not my friends, so that shouldn’t hurt my objectivity. And when it comes to photos, I’m a pretty tough judge. [emoji56]



Thanks! I guess I am waiting to see if it works this time.. info showed 3572x2353


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I had entered... I was one of the 14 kicked back due to resolution... oddly, I HAD checked the photo to be sure it had enough. I believe it must have been compressed when attached to the email.. I tried resending two different ways last night .. fingers crossed for me please


My fingers are crossed. Do you participate with a pic of Toretto ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Unintentionally, maybe! [emoji23]
> 
> I tried to smile a lot not to spook all the 4- to 6-year-olds.
> 
> View attachment 255243
> 
> 
> My lovely family:
> 
> View attachment 255244


Booo ! You all look scary to me ! A little bit like the Adam`s Family....


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> My fingers are crossed. Do you participate with a pic of Toretto ?



I don’t want to be accused of campaigning so I won’t tell... but I’m sure those of you who know me will recognize my pic. I feel like I will be able to recognize most of our room mates too.. I KNOW I’ll know yours[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I don’t want to be accused of campaigning so I won’t tell... but I’m sure those of you who know me will recognize my pic. I feel like I will be able to recognize most of our room mates too.. I KNOW I’ll know yours[emoji6]


Knowing mine is easy.....


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You all look adorable! Oh, wait. . . "adorable" wasn't the look you were going for?????



Hahahahaha! ))))))))))


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> She’s snug in her Den, says it’s not too bad.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
P.S. it’ll take a turn for the worse, ‘mark my word. Expecting -1C (30F) at night... [emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thanks! I guess I am waiting to see if it works this time.. info showed 3572x2353



Good luck! I sincerely hope you won’t need me. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Booo ! You all look scary to me ! A little bit like the Adam`s Family....



I looked scary to myself! The kids told me I wasn’t spooky at all though. They’re spoiled I think! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Thanks! I guess I am waiting to see if it works this time.. info showed 3572x2353




I sent mine in from my iPad. As i filled in the required data, and before I hit “send” i noticed the file i was sending was not the required size. I almost gave up, but noticed under the subject line it provided different file sizes that i could send...

A picture says it all, the iPad had auto selected 505kb, but i changed to 6.2MB.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I sent mine in from my iPad. As i filled in the required data, and before I hit “send” i noticed the file i was sending was not the required size. I almost gave up, but noticed under the subject line it provided different file sizes that i could send...
> 
> A picture says it all, the iPad had auto selected 505kb, but i changed to 6.2MB.
> 
> View attachment 255249


Sometimes we are "slaves" of our own technology


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I sent mine in from my iPad. As i filled in the required data, and before I hit “send” i noticed the file i was sending was not the required size. I almost gave up, but noticed under the subject line it provided different file sizes that i could send...
> 
> A picture says it all, the iPad had auto selected 505kb, but i changed to 6.2MB.
> 
> View attachment 255249



My actual size showed 1.6 MB.... is that good?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> My actual size showed 1.6 MB.... is that good?


No ! It should be 5 MB or even more.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Roommates, past and present, I’ve just read the deadline for the calendar contest submissions has been extended till tomorrow. Here’s your chance.  @ZEROPILOT @Lyn W @Gillian Moore @Toddrickfl1 @Momof4 @Bambam1989 @EllieMay @Pastel Tortie @JSWallace @AZtortMom
> Can’t wait to see the entries!


Thanks
This time I'll pass on most activities


----------



## Momof4

I need help. 
Would this 2.8mb work?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> No ! It should be 5 MB or even more.



I thought it was 5 megapixels?? I’m so confused.. if you follow the instructions and multiply dimensions, this should work...


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s been a long morning here.
> 
> Took one kid to the doctor for fever, body aches etc then get a text from the other that his eye hurts and swollen.
> So I took one kid home, grabbed the other from from school for his appt. Got both lunch from different places, grabbed both their meds and came home with wrong hamburger my daughter wanted and no sauce for her fries! I’m the worst mom ever.
> So I went outside and talked to my husband who’s in China. He was up at 3am bored.
> I’m still calm just tired.


Oh no. It always happens when one partner is away. I hope both kids get better. And that things run smoother for you from here on in. Sending electronic good karma vibes your way.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Why does all this happen when husband goes away?
> 
> My kids used time these things for JoesDad’s business travels too. Then he’d arrive home with jetlag and wonder why I was less than sympathetic


I totally understand.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening all... looks like lots going on by everyone. I saw the newest Calendar Thread from Yvonne and Josh with the list of pix contributors and it looks like the CDR is well represented. Go Team!
> 
> Today - Finished up more painting of trim on our house, cut all the grass, we trimmed back a lot of our perennial garden jumble, and raked up lawn debris. Tomorrow the rain from the remnants of *Hurricane Wila *will be here as it zips across West Virginia, Virginia, Maryland and out to the Atlantic. Wila is the hurricane that slammed into the western coastal towns of Mexico earlier this week as a CAT 4 storm.
> 
> _Willa was expected to produce storm total rainfall accumulations of 6 to 12 inches, with local amounts to 18 inches, across portions of western Jalisco, western Nayarit, southern Sinaloa, and far southern Durango in Mexico,” the NHC said, adding that landslides and flash flooding are likely._
> _A pix of the path Wila took as it slammed into Mexico
> 
> View attachment 255197
> _


Lets hope you don't have any damage. Just good ol rain for your rain barrels.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I get your personality Yvonne!![emoji3]
> 
> One had an ear infection but I thought it was strep. She slept 18 hours straight. Her throat looked bad but the test was negative.
> 
> My son has a Stye.
> 
> I just got done playing the mean nurse!
> One has never swallowed horse pills and the other was cooperating when putting the ointment on his eye. It was all kind of comical.
> 
> I’m watching tv until the Spanish tutor comes .
> This little 7lb peanut is so cozy and warm.
> 
> View attachment 255200


Your little peanut is adorable.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I thought it was 5 megapixels?? I’m so confused.. if you follow the instructions and multiply dimensions, this should work...
> View attachment 255254


Right. Sorry for confusing you.


----------



## Kristoff

Megapixels and megabytes are different things, but generally with contests the higher the latter the more likely that you got the former correctly.


----------



## CarolM

GingerLove said:


> Hi guys! Just checking in! It's been a long time since I've posted on the TFO. I started to miss you guys!  Ginger is doing great, we had our three year adopt-versary in July D) How are you guys doing? Oh, and btw, Happy Early Halloween!
> View attachment 255223
> View attachment 255224
> View attachment 255225
> View attachment 255226
> View attachment 255227


Hi There.
I have not met you before. I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa. I love your pictures. And happy early halloween to you too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes! And the swimming ones too. It's generally the time things break on the house as well.
> 
> Then a jetlagged husband arrives home with some problem about the flight being an hour late, the kids (now fit) being too noisy for him to nap and having to go to a meeting at 9am next day and I feel fit to strangle him


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I need help.
> Would this 2.8mb work?
> View attachment 255253


Let`s ask Lena but I think it works.
@Kristoff


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It's Friday! Yay!
> 
> I shall be off for my swim this morning.
> 
> Then I am meeting former colleagues for coffee this afternoon. Long story, but we are all escapees from the same employer. I stayed there longest. The one I met yesterday only knows one of the three I am meeting today. She was a successor to another of today's friends (I actually worked with 7 people in that role; there was a high turnover! Today's friend was number 2 in the role and yesterday's was number 5  )
> 
> And tonight JoesDad and I are going out to dinner. The old Victorian Fire Station in our town is now a cafe and bar but occasionally hosts pop-up restaurants. It's close enough to walk so we can have wine too


Yay to Friday. Sounds like you had a really good day planned. I hope it has gone well so far.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope they took their horse pills without much whinnying. [emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> A friend of mine from Vienna is presently visiting another European city and just sent this.... ideas where? Should be easy for one of you out there in CDR land.
> 
> Ps - Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 255239


I have no clue.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lets hope you don't have any damage. Just good ol rain for your rain barrels.



Thanks....yes, drained the barrel some yesterday so I could maneuver our ladder to finish up painting. Not much to water these days, but I did use the rain water to give all my fig trees a nice drink before they go dormant for Winter. Even picked a few ripe ones hanging on ‘til the very end of Summer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I have no clue.



@Kristoff dropped a clue in her response... something along the lines of she hoped that my friend was “Copen” alright with the cold weather....


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Right. Sorry for confusing you.



No worries Sabine! I was confused anyway.. natural state of mind these days [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I only know that Labrador Retriever dogs often eat strange things like socks because these dogs are always hungry !


That is the dog that my friend has.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is right. I have no children. I never wanted children and I don`t miss them.
> But I have and had my 4 legged "children", but with my pets I have to suffer many deseases and ugly ways of dying. Especially with the cats. They can get sick with many types of virus and suffer many different virulent based deseases. I have gone through so much troubles and pain ( my pain too ) with them. I saw young cats die at the beginning of their life and it hurts me so much. I`ve tried so much with the help of a VET but we often lose. It is cruel and hurting.
> One of my horses died a horrible dead because of twisting of the bowels. The last night of my horse I cannot forget. It was awful.
> When you love your pets you suffer with each that is sick or dies. Only some old cats died a peaceful dead at home, sometimes waiting that I am near to them in their last hours and minutes. This is okay for me.
> My cat Monty, that I raised without a cat mommy with my own hands is suffering asthma. To see him having difficulties in breathing and being unable to help him causes me pain. Because he is my "child".
> That is my fate.


Shame. A really big electronic hug.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I had entered... I was one of the 14 kicked back due to resolution... oddly, I HAD checked the photo to be sure it had enough. I believe it must have been compressed when attached to the email.. I tried resending two different ways last night .. fingers crossed for me please


Crossing my fingers.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Unintentionally, maybe! [emoji23]
> 
> I tried to smile a lot not to spook all the 4- to 6-year-olds.
> 
> View attachment 255243
> 
> 
> My lovely family:
> 
> View attachment 255244


You look fantastic.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That was MY problem when I first tried to enter the contest in the past. I took the correct size picture but my mail program compressed it when I sent it. I don't know how to resolve that problem, as I sent it again without doing anything to the email program and it was accepted as ok.


I also had to resend mine in. The second time I sent it, using my phone email it seems to have been accepted.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I don’t want to be accused of campaigning so I won’t tell... but I’m sure those of you who know me will recognize my pic. I feel like I will be able to recognize most of our room mates too.. I KNOW I’ll know yours[emoji6]


I won't be able to recognize ANY of the pictures from CDR roommates. [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> P.S. it’ll take a turn for the worse, ‘mark my word. Expecting -1C (30F) at night... [emoji24]


Brrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I looked scary to myself! The kids told me I wasn’t spooky at all though. They’re spoiled I think! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Kids of today just don't get scared anymore.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> No worries Sabine! I was confused anyway.. natural state of mind these days [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> @Kristoff dropped a clue in her response... something along the lines of she hoped that my friend was “Copen” alright with the cold weather....


Yes I saw that afterwards. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....yes, drained the barrel some yesterday so I could maneuver our ladder to finish up painting. Not much to water these days, but I did use the rain water to give all my fig trees a nice drink before they go dormant for Winter. Even picked a few ripe ones hanging on ‘til the very end of Summer.


Hmm. Lucky Fig trees. How did the hangers on taste?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Kids of today just don't get scared anymore.



Unless it’s my 4yr old!!! He’s starting to get better but LAWWWWDDDD!!! Last year was the first year I got a decent pic with Santa Clause[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

just to brighten up your Friday evening....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Unless it’s my 4yr old!!! He’s starting to get better but LAWWWWDDDD!!! Last year was the first year I got a decent pic with Santa Clause[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahahaha. Your little one camera shy by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> just to brighten up your Friday evening....


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


I like this one.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Lucky Fig trees. How did the hangers on taste?



Pretty sweet. I think these are the Celeste type. Small, but very sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty sweet. I think these are the Celeste type. Small, but very sweet.


Yummy. Sounds perfect to go with some blue cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Whahahaha.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Your little one camera shy by any chance?



Naaa, he’s a ham... just a little chicken sometimes[emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I thought it was 5 megapixels?? I’m so confused.. if you follow the instructions and multiply dimensions, this should work...
> View attachment 255254


You're right. I don't think megapixels are the same thing as Kilobytes or Megabytes.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! A crazy day tomorrow (another kiddie party). I’ll vent all about it — the idea is seriously BAD, BAD — if I survive. But I might be able to share a few nice pictures of Tivoli — one of the oldest and most beautiful amusement parks in Europe. Again, if I make it alive out of there. [emoji24] And if I never see you again and the zombies of the Halloween theme — or, more likely, the stress and the cold get to me first — here’s a big heart for you all: [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! A crazy day tomorrow (another kiddie party). I’ll vent all about it — the idea is seriously BAD, BAD — if I survive. But I might be able to share a few nice pictures of Tivoli — one of the oldest and most beautiful amusement parks in Europe. Again, if I make it alive out of there. [emoji24] And if I never see you again and the zombies of the Halloween theme — or, more likely, the stress and the cold get to me first — here’s a big heart for you all: [emoji173]️


Good night Lena and I hope that you will survive ! We need you here ! Have fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> You're right. I don't think megapixels are the same thing as Kilobytes or Megabytes.



Yeah....I think i was the one confused too. I read megapixels but kept thinking megabytes. But you are right...it’s the higher number of pixels that make better / higher quality resolution.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! A crazy day tomorrow (another kiddie party). I’ll vent all about it — the idea is seriously BAD, BAD — if I survive. But I might be able to share a few nice pictures of Tivoli — one of the oldest and most beautiful amusement parks in Europe. Again, if I make it alive out of there. [emoji24] And if I never see you again and the zombies of the Halloween theme — or, more likely, the stress and the cold get to me first — here’s a big heart for you all: [emoji173]️



Big is an understatement!!! Your a saint... Kids party at an amusement park may be Kryptonite!!! You’ll have my prayers... good luck supermom!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Unintentionally, maybe! [emoji23]
> 
> I tried to smile a lot not to spook all the 4- to 6-year-olds.
> 
> View attachment 255243
> 
> 
> My lovely family:
> 
> View attachment 255244



Love it!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yummy. Sounds perfect to go with some blue cheese.



NOT!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Antibiotics work wonders for my daughter! 
Today she volunteered for 5 hours in 90 degree heat setting up the elementary school Boogie Bash. 
She is resting now at a friends and goes back for another 4-5 hours go man game booths. 

I’m now cutting her antibiotic into 5-6 pieces so she can swallow it. We both laugh at it every time [emoji23]

My son is gone for the rest day until after the football game!

I’m all alone! Hmmm, what do to! 

I did start my TORTOISE gift shopping!! It feels good!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah....I think i was the one confused too. I read megapixels but kept thinking megabytes. But you are right...it’s the higher number of pixels that make better / higher quality resolution.



I’m so confused, but I’ll send one in and if it gets rejected I’m out!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I’m so confused, but I’ll send one in and if it gets rejected I’m out!



In your free time, here’s an article that you can scan that compares megapixels to megabytes

https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/confusion-over-megapixels-vs-megabytes-508704/


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Antibiotics work wonders for my daughter!
> Today she volunteered for 5 hours in 90 degree heat setting up the elementary school Boogie Bash.
> She is resting now at a friends and goes back for another 4-5 hours go man game booths.
> 
> I’m now cutting her antibiotic into 5-6 pieces so she can swallow it. We both laugh at it every time [emoji23]
> 
> My son is gone for the rest day until after the football game!
> 
> I’m all alone! Hmmm, what do to!
> 
> I did start my TORTOISE gift shopping!! It feels good!!



I’m so glad daughter is better! Enjoy your alone time


----------



## Pastel Tortie

GingerLove said:


> Hi guys! Just checking in! It's been a long time since I've posted on the TFO. I started to miss you guys!  Ginger is doing great, we had our three year adopt-versary in July D) How are you guys doing? Oh, and btw, Happy Early Halloween!
> View attachment 255223
> View attachment 255224
> View attachment 255225
> View attachment 255226
> View attachment 255227


I haven't met you yet, but I really enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Antibiotics work wonders for my daughter!
> I’m now cutting her antibiotic into 5-6 pieces so she can swallow it. We both laugh at it every time [emoji23]


My grandmother used to say that laughter is some of the best medicine there is.

And she was right.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Roommates, past and present, I’ve just read the deadline for the calendar contest submissions has been extended till tomorrow. Here’s your chance.  @ZEROPILOT @Lyn W @Gillian Moore @Toddrickfl1 @Momof4 @Bambam1989 @EllieMay @Pastel Tortie @JSWallace @AZtortMom
> Can’t wait to see the entries!


I think I'll have to pass this year. Junior isn't having any of it. I think she's boycotting the camera until we build her a proper outdoor enclosure, fit for the Gulf Coast box turtle royalty that she is. That will be a Major undertaking.

Our bearded dragon is a natural in front of the camera, but this isn't quite the forum for him.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m so glad daughter is better! Enjoy your alone time


Alone time is a great thing, very precious, if only because one does not have to be "ON" in dealing with everyone else. I hope that makes sense... Not having to be a superhero, not having to be strong, not having to maintain a brave face when inside you feel anything but... Not having to have all the answers just because the questions landed in your lap...

I like people fine, but the alone time (at least for me) is necessary to fully recharge my "battery." It's so easy to take those moments to yourself for granted... until you're dealing with family, kids, friends, coworkers, school commitments, job commitments, occasionally saving the world, and everything else!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Alone time is a great thing, very precious, if only because one does not have to be "ON" in dealing with everyone else. I hope that makes sense... Not having to be a superhero, not having to be strong, not having to maintain a brave face when inside you feel anything but... Not having to have all the answers just because the questions landed in your lap...
> 
> I like people fine, but the alone time (at least for me) is necessary to fully recharge my "battery." It's so easy to take those moments to yourself for granted... until you're dealing with family, kids, friends, coworkers, school commitments, job commitments, occasionally saving the world, and everything else!



Well said Anne!


----------



## EllieMay

Where is everyone? I went to bed, actually slept all night, slept late this morning... and still no new posts..... that’s just crazy!!! Regardless, I hope everyone is well and off to a wonderful start on a beautiful Saturday morning.. I get to spend the first half of the day at home (YAY) and then have a wedding to attend this afternoon... Read ya later!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Where is everyone? I went to bed, actually slept all night, slept late this morning... and still no new posts..... that’s just crazy!!! Regardless, I hope everyone is well and off to a wonderful start on a beautiful Saturday morning.. I get to spend the first half of the day at home (YAY) and then have a wedding to attend this afternoon... Read ya later!



Good morning! Cold, dark, rainy, windy, yucky morning here....but it was predicted, so we did get a lot done during the week. A recap... Monday - cutting down big ine tree sawing up, and moving to the wood chopping area; Tuesday - more tree limb clean up, followed by house trim painting; Wed/Thur - more painting and perennial garden trimming; Friday - lawn raking, bagging, then over-seeding.

Today - some green grocery shopping for kale, dandelion and a few winter squash.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! A crazy day tomorrow (another kiddie party). I’ll vent all about it — the idea is seriously BAD, BAD — if I survive. But I might be able to share a few nice pictures of Tivoli — one of the oldest and most beautiful amusement parks in Europe. Again, if I make it alive out of there. [emoji24] And if I never see you again and the zombies of the Halloween theme — or, more likely, the stress and the cold get to me first — here’s a big heart for you all: [emoji173]️


Good luck with your day?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> NOT!!!!


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Antibiotics work wonders for my daughter!
> Today she volunteered for 5 hours in 90 degree heat setting up the elementary school Boogie Bash.
> She is resting now at a friends and goes back for another 4-5 hours go man game booths.
> 
> I’m now cutting her antibiotic into 5-6 pieces so she can swallow it. We both laugh at it every time [emoji23]
> 
> My son is gone for the rest day until after the football game!
> 
> I’m all alone! Hmmm, what do to!
> 
> I did start my TORTOISE gift shopping!! It feels good!!


Lol. I need to start as well. So glad that both your son and daughter are doing better. Enjoy your alone time.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so confused, but I’ll send one in and if it gets rejected I’m out!


Oh please don't be rejected. Stay in.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think I'll have to pass this year. Junior isn't having any of it. I think she's boycotting the camera until we build her a proper outdoor enclosure, fit for the Gulf Coast box turtle royalty that she is. That will be a Major undertaking.
> 
> Our bearded dragon is a natural in front of the camera, but this isn't quite the forum for him.


Oh that is so sad.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Alone time is a great thing, very precious, if only because one does not have to be "ON" in dealing with everyone else. I hope that makes sense... Not having to be a superhero, not having to be strong, not having to maintain a brave face when inside you feel anything but... Not having to have all the answers just because the questions landed in your lap...
> 
> I like people fine, but the alone time (at least for me) is necessary to fully recharge my "battery." It's so easy to take those moments to yourself for granted... until you're dealing with family, kids, friends, coworkers, school commitments, job commitments, occasionally saving the world, and everything else!


I love alone time.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Where is everyone? I went to bed, actually slept all night, slept late this morning... and still no new posts..... that’s just crazy!!! Regardless, I hope everyone is well and off to a wonderful start on a beautiful Saturday morning.. I get to spend the first half of the day at home (YAY) and then have a wedding to attend this afternoon... Read ya later!


Enjoy your wedding. Had a busy morning. Went to the garden centre for some fertilizer for my hibiscus tree. And bought a strawberry bush. Took some more photos of my gang. I can't help it. I will share one with you. The rest are in my normal thread.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning! Cold, dark, rainy, windy, yucky morning here....but it was predicted, so we did get a lot done during the week. A recap... Monday - cutting down big ine tree sawing up, and moving to the wood chopping area; Tuesday - more tree limb clean up, followed by house trim painting; Wed/Thur - more painting and perennial garden trimming; Friday - lawn raking, bagging, then over-seeding.
> 
> Today - some green grocery shopping for kale, dandelion and a few winter squash.


Busy busy busy.


----------



## CarolM

Have a happy Saturday all. Until later. 
If I can't see you, can you see me?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Busy busy busy.



Our one Kayaking Group also sent out their call for photo submissions for their 2019 Calendar (sound familiar)? I’ll spend a bit of time looking through some of my pix and submit a few... Their requirements are a lot less strict.

the photo should include a kayak(s) OR
a great scene taken from a kayak
the photo cannot include the bow of the person taking the photo


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our one Kayaking Group also sent out their call for photo submissions for their 2019 Calendar (sound familiar)? I’ll spend a bit of time looking through some of my pix and submit a few... Their requirements are a lot less strict.
> 
> the photo should include a kayak(s) OR
> a great scene taken from a kayak
> the photo cannot include the bow of the person taking the photo


You have some really fantastic pics to choose from. Post the one you eventually choose. Or if unsure post the ones you like best and we can help you choose.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your wedding. Had a busy morning. Went to the garden centre for some fertilizer for my hibiscus tree. And bought a strawberry bush. Took some more photos of my gang. I can't help it. I will share one with you. The rest are in my normal thread.
> View attachment 255359



Awwwww!’ Thank you I’m sufficiently melted[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww!’ Thank you I’m sufficiently melted[emoji6]


[emoji3] [emoji3] lol. I am completely melted. But from the heat. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> [emoji3] [emoji3] lol. I am completely melted. But from the heat. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



I miss our heat... I was excited so see that we would hit the 70’s today so I could take my babies outside for a bit. You don’t get too hot though! If we a do a house swap, I want you!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I love alone time.



I don’t think I like alone time. I was bored out of my mind last night!
I worked on cleaning out my old closet and bbq a single hamburger and had a glass a wine. I watched 90 Day Fiancé and cooking shows and then School of Rock, love that movie!
Then, it was time to chauffeur kids at 9:30. 
My daughter volunteered 8.5 hours and she was exhausted! She was out as soon as her head hit the pillow. 
She sleeps with me when my husband is gone. 


Sure, I can take a couple of hours.
I mean, I’m alone all week except for Monday when I have my grandson.

We have soccer at 2pm and it should reach about 93[emoji51] I’m so tired of heat!!
I’ll complain about cold weather too!


----------



## Momof4

Can you guess which blonde is mine [emoji1312][emoji1312][emoji1312]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I miss our heat... I was excited so see that we would hit the 70’s today so I could take my babies outside for a bit. You don’t get too hot though! If we a do a house swap, I want you!!!


You can have me anyday.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I don’t think I like alone time. I was bored out of my mind last night!
> I worked on cleaning out my old closet and bbq a single hamburger and had a glass a wine. I watched 90 Day Fiancé and cooking shows and then School of Rock, love that movie!
> Then, it was time to chauffeur kids at 9:30.
> My daughter volunteered 8.5 hours and she was exhausted! She was out as soon as her head hit the pillow.
> She sleeps with me when my husband is gone.
> 
> 
> Sure, I can take a couple of hours.
> I mean, I’m alone all week except for Monday when I have my grandson.
> 
> We have soccer at 2pm and it should reach about 93[emoji51] I’m so tired of heat!!
> I’ll complain about cold weather too!
> 
> View attachment 255361
> 
> View attachment 255362


Ha ha ha. Our spring has just started and I am hating the heat already.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Can you guess which blonde is mine [emoji1312][emoji1312][emoji1312]


The one in green.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> The one in green.



Bingo!! I guess I share her a lot! 
She’s my sidekick.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from the International grocery market with lots of greens, some honey, Korean honey/ginger tea, dandelions, kale, zucchini, celery, onions and a few more things.

Ogh, a treat for Sully too.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Bingo!! I guess I share her a lot!
> She’s my sidekick.


Yay. I got it right. She does look a bit like you. Tall and gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from the International grocery market with lots of greens, some honey, Korean honey/ginger tea, dandelions, kale, zucchini, celery, onions and a few more things.
> 
> Ogh, a treat for Sully too.
> 
> View attachment 255371


Do you take those spines off before giving it to Sully?


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Can you guess which blonde is mine [emoji1312][emoji1312][emoji1312]



The one on the left in green?? Looks like your son I think.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Do you take those spines off before giving it to Sully?


 And what is the red stuff?? I’m sure I should know but I don’t [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Do you take those spines off before giving it to Sully?



I take most of mine off but I hear it’s unnecessary.. guess it’s just safer for my fingers[emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Do you take those spines off before giving it to Sully?



The answer is mostly -

First I give them a good washing, then take a serated type knife blade and rub it back and forth on the pads which pretty much cleans those up on the pad surface.
Then I take a smaller paring knife and cut off the edge all around the pad, then snip the bottom off.
By now, I’m done with spine removal and I chop them up into inch squares or so.
Entire process very fast.

Here are some pix of the process

Pad with Spines




Washed Pad and Scraped




Edges Trimmed Off




Cut Up & Ready to Serve


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> And what is the red stuff?? I’m sure I should know but I don’t [emoji15][emoji15]



I think you do know...

The prickly pear cactus is the only member in the *Opuntia* genus of cacti and there are over 200 different species. They have three striking features.

They are easily identified by their large paddle like shaped leaves, also known as _nopales_ which are in fact flattened stems.

*Another feature of prickly pears is their fruit or tunas which vary in color from yellowy-green to deep magenta.

*


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> And what is the red stuff?? I’m sure I should know but I don’t [emoji15][emoji15]


That is the fruit of the opuntia plant, called tuna.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was assembling all the greens and veggies for tortoise feeding this a.m. and thought, "Why should the tortoises get all the good stuff?" So I got out my pork neck bones and browned them, then set them into the stew pot in chicken broth with onions to boil for a couple hours. When I came in from outside just now I added vinegar and sugar to the pot then a whole bunch of collard greens. My lunch will be ready in another hour! The neck bones aren't ideal for this use as there are too many small, sharp bits, but the butcher didn't have any smoked ham hocks.

Here in my area our first frost usually comes right around Halloween. But so far our night temperatures have been lower 60s and upper 50s (F). It doesn't feel like it's going to drop down into the 30sF in just a couple days. the day temps are still in the 80s.

All I have left to do to winterize the plants is take several into the backyard greenhouse, then wrap the front porch (where the jade plants and a few euphorbias live) in plastic. The plants on the porch aren't all that cold sensitive, but they can't have any frost on them or they will die.

Man, I'm hungry!!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bee62 I was wondering how Cowboy Ken got a picture of you. He posted this on the pretend chat thread:


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> The one on the left in green?? Looks like your son I think.



They do look a lot a like. 
Some ask if they are twins.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> The answer is mostly -
> 
> First I give them a good washing, then take a serated type knife blade and rub it back and forth on the pads which pretty much cleans those up on the pad surface.
> Then I take a smaller paring knife and cut off the edge all around the pad, then snip the bottom off.
> By now, I’m done with spine removal and I chop them up into inch squares or so.
> Entire process very fast.
> 
> Here are some pix of the process
> 
> Pad with Spines
> 
> View attachment 255376
> 
> 
> Washed Pad and Scraped
> 
> View attachment 255375
> 
> 
> Edges Trimmed Off
> 
> View attachment 255377
> 
> 
> Cut Up & Ready to Serve
> 
> View attachment 255378



I hold a pad in tongs and burn the spines off over the stove flame. It takes 10 seconds.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I hold a pad in tongs and burn the spines off over the stove flame. It takes 10 seconds.



Hhmm, i guess you have gas? We just have electric here. Lots of ways to despine a pad. Good stuff.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmm, i guess you have gas? We just have electric here.


Hold on here. We too only have electric yet people tell me all the time that I have Gas!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hold on here. We too only have electric yet people tell me all the time that I have Gas!



Ouch!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I think you do know...
> 
> The prickly pear cactus is the only member in the *Opuntia* genus of cacti and there are over 200 different species. They have three striking features.
> 
> They are easily identified by their large paddle like shaped leaves, also known as _nopales_ which are in fact flattened stems.
> 
> *Another feature of prickly pears is their fruit or tunas which vary in color from yellowy-green to deep magenta.
> 
> *



Your right!! I did know... I planted a few of those a while back except they were purple...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That is the fruit of the opuntia plant, called tuna.



But I definitely didn’t know it was called tuna


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 I was wondering how Cowboy Ken got a picture of you. He posted this on the pretend chat thread:



Lmao!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It’s 11pm here are we’re just back from a jazz concert. American musician Curtis Stigers was performing in our town... someone reasonably famous in Tonbridge for the first time ever!

I’ve caught up, but must turn in for the night now. 

The clocks go back an hour for us tonight so, in theory, we get a lie in tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And what is the red stuff?? I’m sure I should know but I don’t [emoji15][emoji15]


It is cactus fruit.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The answer is mostly -
> 
> First I give them a good washing, then take a serated type knife blade and rub it back and forth on the pads which pretty much cleans those up on the pad surface.
> Then I take a smaller paring knife and cut off the edge all around the pad, then snip the bottom off.
> By now, I’m done with spine removal and I chop them up into inch squares or so.
> Entire process very fast.
> 
> Here are some pix of the process
> 
> Pad with Spines
> 
> View attachment 255376
> 
> 
> Washed Pad and Scraped
> 
> View attachment 255375
> 
> 
> Edges Trimmed Off
> 
> View attachment 255377
> 
> 
> Cut Up & Ready to Serve
> 
> View attachment 255378


Nicely done.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was assembling all the greens and veggies for tortoise feeding this a.m. and thought, "Why should the tortoises get all the good stuff?" So I got out my pork neck bones and browned them, then set them into the stew pot in chicken broth with onions to boil for a couple hours. When I came in from outside just now I added vinegar and sugar to the pot then a whole bunch of collard greens. My lunch will be ready in another hour! The neck bones aren't ideal for this use as there are too many small, sharp bits, but the butcher didn't have any smoked ham hocks.
> 
> Here in my area our first frost usually comes right around Halloween. But so far our night temperatures have been lower 60s and upper 50s (F). It doesn't feel like it's going to drop down into the 30sF in just a couple days. the day temps are still in the 80s.
> 
> All I have left to do to winterize the plants is take several into the backyard greenhouse, then wrap the front porch (where the jade plants and a few euphorbias live) in plastic. The plants on the porch aren't all that cold sensitive, but they can't have any frost on them or they will die.
> 
> Man, I'm hungry!!


Well hard work requires lots of energy = food.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 I was wondering how Cowboy Ken got a picture of you. He posted this on the pretend chat thread:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hold on here. We too only have electric yet people tell me all the time that I have Gas!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your wedding. Had a busy morning. Went to the garden centre for some fertilizer for my hibiscus tree. And bought a strawberry bush. Took some more photos of my gang. I can't help it. I will share one with you. The rest are in my normal thread.
> View attachment 255359


Hi Carol, please feel free to share more than *only one* photo here with us. I love tort pictures !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Can you guess which blonde is mine [emoji1312][emoji1312][emoji1312]


I know: The one on the left side is your pretty daughter, right ???


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You can have me anyday.


Can I have you too ? Only asking....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. Our spring has just started and I am hating the heat already.


Send some to Germany. I think Linda in England would take some heat too.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Bingo!! I guess I share her a lot!
> She’s my sidekick.


She is a younger duplicate of her mommy ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> The answer is mostly -
> 
> First I give them a good washing, then take a serated type knife blade and rub it back and forth on the pads which pretty much cleans those up on the pad surface.
> Then I take a smaller paring knife and cut off the edge all around the pad, then snip the bottom off.
> By now, I’m done with spine removal and I chop them up into inch squares or so.
> Entire process very fast.
> 
> Here are some pix of the process
> 
> Pad with Spines
> 
> View attachment 255376
> 
> 
> Washed Pad and Scraped
> 
> View attachment 255375
> 
> 
> Edges Trimmed Off
> 
> View attachment 255377
> 
> 
> Cut Up & Ready to Serve
> 
> View attachment 255378


You are a good tortoise daddy.  I would remove the spines too.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> That is the fruit of the opuntia plant, called tuna.


I only know that tuna is a big fish .....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I was assembling all the greens and veggies for tortoise feeding this a.m. and thought, "Why should the tortoises get all the good stuff?" So I got out my pork neck bones and browned them, then set them into the stew pot in chicken broth with onions to boil for a couple hours. When I came in from outside just now I added vinegar and sugar to the pot then a whole bunch of collard greens. My lunch will be ready in another hour! The neck bones aren't ideal for this use as there are too many small, sharp bits, but the butcher didn't have any smoked ham hocks.
> 
> Here in my area our first frost usually comes right around Halloween. But so far our night temperatures have been lower 60s and upper 50s (F). It doesn't feel like it's going to drop down into the 30sF in just a couple days. the day temps are still in the 80s.
> 
> All I have left to do to winterize the plants is take several into the backyard greenhouse, then wrap the front porch (where the jade plants and a few euphorbias live) in plastic. The plants on the porch aren't all that cold sensitive, but they can't have any frost on them or they will die.
> 
> Man, I'm hungry!!


Sounds yummy. Good appetite !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 I was wondering how Cowboy Ken got a picture of you. He posted this on the pretend chat thread:


Can`t see the picture !


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Can I have you too ? Only asking....


Lol. Of course.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Send some to Germany. I think Linda in England would take some heat too.


I am sending to all of you who are cold right now.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s 11pm here are we’re just back from a jazz concert. American musician Curtis Stigers was performing in our town... someone reasonably famous in Tonbridge for the first time ever!
> 
> I’ve caught up, but must turn in for the night now.
> 
> The clocks go back an hour for us tonight so, in theory, we get a lie in tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 255392


OMG ! That is pretty hard stuff to remember.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am sending to all of you who are cold right now.


Yeah ! Send it to me, send it to me, please !


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s 11pm here are we’re just back from a jazz concert. American musician Curtis Stigers was performing in our town... someone reasonably famous in Tonbridge for the first time ever!
> 
> I’ve caught up, but must turn in for the night now.
> 
> The clocks go back an hour for us tonight so, in theory, we get a lie in tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 255392



Ours is November 4th.. how odd that the dates are different. Night night Linda


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Can`t see the picture !



Think lots of cats and you’ll get the picture


----------



## EllieMay

10:41 pm here and we are just back from the wedding. Beautiful country event. It was held at a lake pavilion and gorgeously decorated. 




Off to bed now! Sweet dreams Roomies...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Send some to Germany. I think Linda in England would take some heat too.



Oh yes please. We currently have a hailstorm!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. In an instant the hail has passed and the sun emerged. It’s still only 3C [emoji300]️ Brrrrrrr!

JoesDad and I are heading up to London for a “Hidden London” tour of Euston Tunnels - a long disused part of the Underground network


----------



## Kristoff

I survived Tivoli, but only just. 

Here’s a view of the Copenhagen city council building from the gardens:




Tivoli Gardens (or simply Tivoli) is an amusement park and pleasure garden in Copenhagen, Denmark. The park opened on 15 August 1843 and is the second-oldest operating amusement park in the world, after Dyrehavsbakken in nearby Klampenborg, also in Denmark.

It is the second-most popular seasonal amusement park in the world, and the fifth most-visited theme park in Europe, behind Disneyland Park, Europa-Park, Walt Disney Studios Park and Efteling. (From Wikipedia)

Halloween season is on now. Then they’ll take a break to set up for Christmas season. Tivoli is in hiatus in winter, with the exception of two weeks for school winter holidays. 







One of the rides we took was a Flying Trunk through H.C. Andersen’s fairytales. You could do the ride in Danish or English. 




That’s it from me before we have to go to today’s kiddie party. [emoji85] I’ll catch up with you all later.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> 10:41 pm here and we are just back from the wedding. Beautiful country event. It was held at a lake pavilion and gorgeously decorated.
> View attachment 255399
> View attachment 255400
> View attachment 255401
> 
> Off to bed now! Sweet dreams Roomies...


You look gorgeous. And have a very good looking family.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. In an instant the hail has passed and the sun emerged. It’s still only 3C [emoji300]️ Brrrrrrr!
> 
> JoesDad and I are heading up to London for a “Hidden London” tour of Euston Tunnels - a long disused part of the Underground network


In other words you are off on your adventures again. Enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I survived Tivoli, but only just.
> 
> Here’s a view of the Copenhagen city council building from the gardens:
> 
> View attachment 255407
> 
> 
> Tivoli Gardens (or simply Tivoli) is an amusement park and pleasure garden in Copenhagen, Denmark. The park opened on 15 August 1843 and is the second-oldest operating amusement park in the world, after Dyrehavsbakken in nearby Klampenborg, also in Denmark.
> 
> It is the second-most popular seasonal amusement park in the world, and the fifth most-visited theme park in Europe, behind Disneyland Park, Europa-Park, Walt Disney Studios Park and Efteling. (From Wikipedia)
> 
> Halloween season is on now. Then they’ll take a break to set up for Christmas season. Tivoli is in hiatus in winter, with the exception of two weeks for school winter holidays.
> 
> View attachment 255408
> 
> 
> View attachment 255409
> 
> 
> One of the rides we took was a Flying Trunk through H.C. Andersen’s fairytales. You could do the ride in Danish or English.
> 
> View attachment 255410
> 
> 
> That’s it from me before we have to go to today’s kiddie party. [emoji85] I’ll catch up with you all later.


What a busy day. Good luck with the kiddies party. If it was me I would be hiding away in that big pumpkin house.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All
Today is Stephens birthday so we have spent the morning out with the family.
And my hibiscus tree seems to be recovering. So hold thumbs it carries on doing well. 
Enjoy your Sundays.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I survived Tivoli, but only just.
> 
> Here’s a view of the Copenhagen city council building from the gardens:
> 
> View attachment 255407
> 
> 
> Tivoli Gardens (or simply Tivoli) is an amusement park and pleasure garden in Copenhagen, Denmark. The park opened on 15 August 1843 and is the second-oldest operating amusement park in the world, after Dyrehavsbakken in nearby Klampenborg, also in Denmark.
> 
> It is the second-most popular seasonal amusement park in the world, and the fifth most-visited theme park in Europe, behind Disneyland Park, Europa-Park, Walt Disney Studios Park and Efteling. (From Wikipedia)
> 
> Halloween season is on now. Then they’ll take a break to set up for Christmas season. Tivoli is in hiatus in winter, with the exception of two weeks for school winter holidays.
> 
> View attachment 255408
> 
> 
> View attachment 255409
> 
> 
> One of the rides we took was a Flying Trunk through H.C. Andersen’s fairytales. You could do the ride in Danish or English.
> 
> View attachment 255410
> 
> 
> That’s it from me before we have to go to today’s kiddie party. [emoji85] I’ll catch up with you all later.



That is by far the coolest pumpkin patch I’ve ever seen. And I would have picked Hans Christian as well... how Neat!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You look gorgeous. And have a very good looking family.



Thank you Carol.. they represent me well. It’s hard watching my daughter change so fast now ... I’m a wonderful mother of children but i struggle with the balance of parenting and friendship at her age. I don’t want to let go of my baby!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> Today is Stephens birthday so we have spent the morning out with the family.
> And my hibiscus tree seems to be recovering. So hold thumbs it carries on doing well.
> Enjoy your Sundays.
> View attachment 255413



Happy Birthday Stephen!!! Enjoy the outing with family ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Most of you are well into your day but it’s only 7:35 am here. It’s still pretty late for me to be lazing around though. I’m going to enjoy a book for a little while and then go to church. Back home to spend the remainder of a beautiful day outside . Think my dads coming for a visit as well.. yay!!! Read y’all later & hope every one enjoys their day.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Most of you are well into your day but it’s only 7:35 am here. It’s still pretty late for me to be lazing around though. I’m going to enjoy a book for a little while and then go to church. Back home to spend the remainder of a beautiful day outside . Think my dads coming for a visit as well.. yay!!! Read y’all later & hope every one enjoys their day.


Have a good one.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Think lots of cats and you’ll get the picture


Curious how I am I`ve switched to the pretend chat thread and saw the picture. Looks a lot like here !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> 10:41 pm here and we are just back from the wedding. Beautiful country event. It was held at a lake pavilion and gorgeously decorated.
> View attachment 255399
> View attachment 255400
> View attachment 255401
> 
> Off to bed now! Sweet dreams Roomies...


You are beautiful Heather ! Looking so good in your dress and dancing with your son.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes please. We currently have a hailstorm!


5 C in Germany today...... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... coooooooooooooooooooooooooooold !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I survived Tivoli, but only just.
> 
> Here’s a view of the Copenhagen city council building from the gardens:
> 
> View attachment 255407
> 
> 
> Tivoli Gardens (or simply Tivoli) is an amusement park and pleasure garden in Copenhagen, Denmark. The park opened on 15 August 1843 and is the second-oldest operating amusement park in the world, after Dyrehavsbakken in nearby Klampenborg, also in Denmark.
> 
> It is the second-most popular seasonal amusement park in the world, and the fifth most-visited theme park in Europe, behind Disneyland Park, Europa-Park, Walt Disney Studios Park and Efteling. (From Wikipedia)
> 
> Halloween season is on now. Then they’ll take a break to set up for Christmas season. Tivoli is in hiatus in winter, with the exception of two weeks for school winter holidays.
> 
> View attachment 255408
> 
> 
> View attachment 255409
> 
> 
> One of the rides we took was a Flying Trunk through H.C. Andersen’s fairytales. You could do the ride in Danish or English.
> 
> View attachment 255410
> 
> 
> That’s it from me before we have to go to today’s kiddie party. [emoji85] I’ll catch up with you all later.


Looks cold there too ! I love the little pumpkin house with all the pumpkins around !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> Today is Stephens birthday so we have spent the morning out with the family.
> And my hibiscus tree seems to be recovering. So hold thumbs it carries on doing well.
> Enjoy your Sundays.
> View attachment 255413


Enjoy too Carol and Happy Birthday to Stephen. I wish you all a very nice day.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Most of you are well into your day but it’s only 7:35 am here. It’s still pretty late for me to be lazing around though. I’m going to enjoy a book for a little while and then go to church. Back home to spend the remainder of a beautiful day outside . Think my dads coming for a visit as well.. yay!!! Read y’all later & hope every one enjoys their day.


Have a beautiful day with your daddy.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Carol.. they represent me well. It’s hard watching my daughter change so fast now ... I’m a wonderful mother of children but i struggle with the balance of parenting and friendship at her age. I don’t want to let go of my baby!!!


Your daughter looks a lot like you. Soon she will be a good "girlfriend" for you. This mother / daughter relationship is so wonderful. I had it with my mother and I am still missing that and missing my mother so much.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> You are beautiful Heather ! Looking so good in your dress and dancing with your son.



Thank you Sabine! Sweet of you to say! My son Played so hard that he is still sleeping this morning! Such a peaceful change [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Your daughter looks a lot like you. Soon she will be a good "girlfriend" for you. This mother / daughter relationship is so wonderful. I had it with my mother and I am still missing that and missing my mother so much.



I understand! I’m sure you have many warm memories that honor her!


----------



## JoesMum

Lovely photos to enjoy from the roomies. Ti oli looks fun


----------



## JoesMum

Here in London, the weather has dried out and warmed up a tidge. 

Our tour was of disused tunnels in the underground train system below Euston station. 

It was fascinating historically as these Hidden London tours have proved to be. 

The old tunnels include a ticket office deep underground as the various lines belonged to separate companies 100 years ago. And the posters on the wall are a 1960s time capsule. 











The live trains running on the Victoria line


----------



## JoesMum

And in Trafalgar Square there’s a Diwali (Hindu) celebration going on. The food smelt amazing, but we had already eaten Chinese dim sum


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> 10:41 pm here and we are just back from the wedding. Beautiful country event. It was held at a lake pavilion and gorgeously decorated.
> View attachment 255399
> View attachment 255400
> View attachment 255401
> 
> Off to bed now! Sweet dreams Roomies...



I love your dress!!
Both of you are beautiful!
And the boys are handsome!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I survived Tivoli, but only just.
> 
> Here’s a view of the Copenhagen city council building from the gardens:
> 
> View attachment 255407
> 
> 
> Tivoli Gardens (or simply Tivoli) is an amusement park and pleasure garden in Copenhagen, Denmark. The park opened on 15 August 1843 and is the second-oldest operating amusement park in the world, after Dyrehavsbakken in nearby Klampenborg, also in Denmark.
> 
> It is the second-most popular seasonal amusement park in the world, and the fifth most-visited theme park in Europe, behind Disneyland Park, Europa-Park, Walt Disney Studios Park and Efteling. (From Wikipedia)
> 
> Halloween season is on now. Then they’ll take a break to set up for Christmas season. Tivoli is in hiatus in winter, with the exception of two weeks for school winter holidays.
> 
> View attachment 255408
> 
> 
> View attachment 255409
> 
> 
> One of the rides we took was a Flying Trunk through H.C. Andersen’s fairytales. You could do the ride in Danish or English.
> 
> View attachment 255410
> 
> 
> That’s it from me before we have to go to today’s kiddie party. [emoji85] I’ll catch up with you all later.



What a fun day!!
Great pics!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Carol.. they represent me well. It’s hard watching my daughter change so fast now ... I’m a wonderful mother of children but i struggle with the balance of parenting and friendship at her age. I don’t want to let go of my baby!!!


I think we all have that problem when it comes to our older kids.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here in London, the weather has dried out and warmed up a tidge.
> 
> Our tour was of disused tunnels in the underground train system below Euston station.
> 
> It was fascinating historically as these Hidden London tours have proved to be.
> 
> The old tunnels include a ticket office deep underground as the various lines belonged to separate companies 100 years ago. And the posters on the wall are a 1960s time capsule.
> 
> View attachment 255427
> 
> View attachment 255428
> 
> View attachment 255429
> View attachment 255430
> 
> View attachment 255431
> 
> 
> The live trains running on the Victoria line
> View attachment 255432


The tunnels look awesome.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The tunnels look awesome.



Next week we are going to Twickenham to watch the rugby. England v South Africa


----------



## Yvonne G

We have 25 calendar contest entries. I've just posted the complete list here:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/if-you-submitted-a-picture-for-the-contest-check-here.170582/


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Most of you are well into your day but it’s only 7:35 am here. It’s still pretty late me to be lazing around though. I’m going to enjoy a book for a little while and then go to church. Back home to spend the remainder of a beautiful day outside . Think my dads coming for a visit as well.. yay!!! Read y’all later & hope every one enjoy





Yvonne G said:


> We have 25 calendar contest entries. I've just posted the complete list here:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/if-you-submitted-a-picture-for-the-contest-check-here.170582/




Yes.. Gooooooo Team C D R !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I understand! I’m sure you have many warm memories that honor her!


Yes, I have.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Here in London, the weather has dried out and warmed up a tidge.
> 
> Our tour was of disused tunnels in the underground train system below Euston station.
> 
> It was fascinating historically as these Hidden London tours have proved to be.
> 
> The old tunnels include a ticket office deep underground as the various lines belonged to separate companies 100 years ago. And the posters on the wall are a 1960s time capsule.
> 
> View attachment 255427
> 
> View attachment 255428
> 
> View attachment 255429
> View attachment 255430
> 
> View attachment 255431
> 
> 
> The live trains running on the Victoria line
> View attachment 255432


Interesting views and pics. Looks like a journey to the past with all these old posters. I think it is a little adventure to walk through these tunnels.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Let`s ask Lena but I think it works.
> @Kristoff



Answered above, sort of. And I think Mark answered it below. And the submissions are closed anyway. Woohoo! We won’t need to worry about megapixels OR megabytes for a whole year!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I have no clue.



That’s Nyhavn in Copenhagen, one of the iconic places in town. 

A pic off the Internet:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That is the dog that my friend has.



Are they missing many socks?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Unless it’s my 4yr old!!! He’s starting to get better but LAWWWWDDDD!!! Last year was the first year I got a decent pic with Santa Clause[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Santa Claws can be really scary... [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning! Cold, dark, rainy, windy, yucky morning here....but it was predicted, so we did get a lot done during the week. A recap... Monday - cutting down big ine tree sawing up, and moving to the wood chopping area; Tuesday - more tree limb clean up, followed by house trim painting; Wed/Thur - more painting and perennial garden trimming; Friday - lawn raking, bagging, then over-seeding.
> 
> Today - some green grocery shopping for kale, dandelion and a few winter squash.



Can you actually buy dandelion?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good luck with your day?



I needed it, thank you!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your wedding. Had a busy morning. Went to the garden centre for some fertilizer for my hibiscus tree. And bought a strawberry bush. Took some more photos of my gang. I can't help it. I will share one with you. The rest are in my normal thread.
> View attachment 255359



“Enjoy your wedding”? Ahem, @EllieMay?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Our one Kayaking Group also sent out their call for photo submissions for their 2019 Calendar (sound familiar)? I’ll spend a bit of time looking through some of my pix and submit a few... Their requirements are a lot less strict.
> 
> the photo should include a kayak(s) OR
> a great scene taken from a kayak
> the photo cannot include the bow of the person taking the photo



No megapixel requirements? [emoji23]
Good luck. I don’t know how in the world you’re going to be able to choose only a few!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Can you guess which blonde is mine [emoji1312][emoji1312][emoji1312]



The tall one with long legs, of course! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from the International grocery market with lots of greens, some honey, Korean honey/ginger tea, dandelions, kale, zucchini, celery, onions and a few more things.
> 
> Ogh, a treat for Sully too.
> 
> View attachment 255371



In Turkey some people eat the opuntia fruit. I saw it sold in the bazaars.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The answer is mostly -
> 
> First I give them a good washing, then take a serated type knife blade and rub it back and forth on the pads which pretty much cleans those up on the pad surface.
> Then I take a smaller paring knife and cut off the edge all around the pad, then snip the bottom off.
> By now, I’m done with spine removal and I chop them up into inch squares or so.
> Entire process very fast.
> 
> Here are some pix of the process
> 
> Pad with Spines
> 
> View attachment 255376
> 
> 
> Washed Pad and Scraped
> 
> View attachment 255375
> 
> 
> Edges Trimmed Off
> 
> View attachment 255377
> 
> 
> Cut Up & Ready to Serve
> 
> View attachment 255378



Maybe Elsa and Kristoff would have liked it better if I had served it that way. Neither were very keen on opuntia. But they had clover, dandelion, and plenty of other weeds to choose from. And Elsa was always on the lookout for cat poop...  Silly girl.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> That is the fruit of the opuntia plant, called tuna.



I didn’t know it was “tuna” in syrup that they were selling in the bazaar! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I was assembling all the greens and veggies for tortoise feeding this a.m. and thought, "Why should the tortoises get all the good stuff?" So I got out my pork neck bones and browned them, then set them into the stew pot in chicken broth with onions to boil for a couple hours. When I came in from outside just now I added vinegar and sugar to the pot then a whole bunch of collard greens. My lunch will be ready in another hour! The neck bones aren't ideal for this use as there are too many small, sharp bits, but the butcher didn't have any smoked ham hocks.
> 
> Here in my area our first frost usually comes right around Halloween. But so far our night temperatures have been lower 60s and upper 50s (F). It doesn't feel like it's going to drop down into the 30sF in just a couple days. the day temps are still in the 80s.
> 
> All I have left to do to winterize the plants is take several into the backyard greenhouse, then wrap the front porch (where the jade plants and a few euphorbias live) in plastic. The plants on the porch aren't all that cold sensitive, but they can't have any frost on them or they will die.
> 
> Man, I'm hungry!!



I’m also hungry when I read your description!! I usually use a sieve if the bones have many loose pieces when I’m making a stock. Then I add the veggies and whatever else. Yum!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 I was wondering how Cowboy Ken got a picture of you. He posted this on the pretend chat thread:



Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hold on here. We too only have electric yet people tell me all the time that I have Gas!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. It’s 11pm here are we’re just back from a jazz concert. American musician Curtis Stigers was performing in our town... someone reasonably famous in Tonbridge for the first time ever!
> 
> I’ve caught up, but must turn in for the night now.
> 
> The clocks go back an hour for us tonight so, in theory, we get a lie in tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 255392



Oh, finally it makes sense now! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Hope you had a great night out!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Send some to Germany. I think Linda in England would take some heat too.



And me! And me! *jumps up and down*


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am sending to all of you who are cold right now.



It’s supposed to arrive tomorrow. In the meantime we even had a bit of snow.  It came suddenly and disappeared quickly but I’m still scarred by the experience.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> 10:41 pm here and we are just back from the wedding. Beautiful country event. It was held at a lake pavilion and gorgeously decorated.
> View attachment 255399
> View attachment 255400
> View attachment 255401
> 
> Off to bed now! Sweet dreams Roomies...



That pretty girl is your copy, much like Kathy’s daughter is hers! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What a busy day. Good luck with the kiddies party. If it was me I would be hiding away in that big pumpkin house.



I was tempted, believe me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> Today is Stephens birthday so we have spent the morning out with the family.
> And my hibiscus tree seems to be recovering. So hold thumbs it carries on doing well.
> Enjoy your Sundays.
> View attachment 255413



Happy birthday to Stephen! Hope you had a great time together!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That is by far the coolest pumpkin patch I’ve ever seen. And I would have picked Hans Christian as well... how Neat!!!



It was cool and FREEZING! A beautiful place, but VERY expensive, and the season for a LONG outdoor party (5 hours!) wasn’t the best.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Carol.. they represent me well. It’s hard watching my daughter change so fast now ... I’m a wonderful mother of children but i struggle with the balance of parenting and friendship at her age. I don’t want to let go of my baby!!!



It’s thanks to your parenting if she’s ready to leave the nest more and more now. Soon she’ll have the whole big world to explore. But she’ll always have you, and you’ll always have her, even if sometimes she would be too overwhelmed with the rest of her life. You’ve got it, Mama! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And in Trafalgar Square there’s a Diwali (Hindu) celebration going on. The food smelt amazing, but we had already eaten Chinese dim sum
> View attachment 255434
> 
> View attachment 255435



A melting pot of cultures!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Next week we are going to Twickenham to watch the rugby. England v South Africa



No hooligan fighting in the CDR, please! [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We have 25 calendar contest entries. I've just posted the complete list here:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/if-you-submitted-a-picture-for-the-contest-check-here.170582/



Not as many as last year, I guess. Can’t wait to see the entries and vote!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Thank God It’s Monday! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> No hooligan fighting in the CDR, please! [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]



Rugby doesn’t do hooligans. They don’t have to segregate the fans at matches like they do at football matches. Everyone sits together regardless of who they support and, apart from the inevitable digs which are almost always light hearted if your team is losing, everyone just enjoys the match. It is all very civilised


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s still flipping cold here, but the sun is out. Looking at the weather forecast yesterday it seems that things are probably going to be colder and whiter for Lena and Sabine this week than here


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Rugby doesn’t do hooligans. They don’t have to segregate the fans at matches like they do at football matches. Everyone sits together regardless of who they support and, apart from the inevitable digs which are almost always light hearted if your team is losing, everyone just enjoys the match. It is all very civilised



Phew. I’m glad we don’t have to put you in separate corners. Because I’m not sure which one the Wool Spider is using now. There’re spiderwebs everywhere!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s still flipping cold here, but the sun is out. Looking at the weather forecast yesterday it seems that things are probably going to be colder and whiter for Lena and Sabine this week than here



Today is still cold. We don’t do white much. The rest of the week looks a bit better:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Can you actually buy dandelion?



Yep - our local International Mart has fresh dandelion all year long. I have read that such market dandelion is really “Chickory” - but regardless, the greens are nice. And chickory per wiki, is part of the dandelion family.

_*Common chicory*, Cichorium intybus, is a somewhat woody, perennial herbaceous plant of the dandelion family Asteraceae, usually with bright blue flowers, rarely white or pink. Many varieties are cultivated for salad leaves, chicons (blanched buds), or roots (var. sativum), which are baked, ground, and used as a coffee substitute and food additive. In the 21st century, inulin, an extract from chicory root, has been used in food manufacturing as a sweetener and source of dietary fiber._


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep - our local International Mart has fresh dandelion all year long. I have read that such market dandelion is really “Chickory” - but regardless, the greens are nice. And chickory per wiki, is part of the dandelion family.
> 
> _*Common chicory*, Cichorium intybus, is a somewhat woody, perennial herbaceous plant of the dandelion family Asteraceae, usually with bright blue flowers, rarely white or pink. Many varieties are cultivated for salad leaves, chicons (blanched buds), or roots (var. sativum), which are baked, ground, and used as a coffee substitute and food additive. In the 21st century, inulin, an extract from chicory root, has been used in food manufacturing as a sweetener and source of dietary fiber._



That’s nice. I remember from my childhood in Central Asia the older generation was using chicory for medicinal purposes. We had lots of it growing in Turkey too, but I don’t remember if Kristoff and Elsa ate it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Answered above, sort of. And I think Mark answered it below. And the submissions are closed anyway. Woohoo! We won’t need to worry about megapixels OR megabytes for a whole year!


Let the voting begin and maybthe best picture win.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s Nyhavn in Copenhagen, one of the iconic places in town.
> 
> A pic off the Internet:
> View attachment 255490


Aahhh. Thank you Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are they missing many socks?


Yip. Lots of socks go missing there. That's why I don't wear socks when visiting them.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip. Lots of socks go missing there. That's why I don't wear socks when visiting them.



Or after visiting them... [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Maybe Elsa and Kristoff would have liked it better if I had served it that way. Neither were very keen on opuntia. But they had clover, dandelion, and plenty of other weeds to choose from. And Elsa was always on the lookout for cat poop...  Silly girl.


Whahahaha. Mine look for dog poop. The cat buries hers under the sand. My son has to be very quick and clean up where torts are quickly. Don't want them eating dog poop.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That’s nice. I remember from my childhood in Central Asia the older generation was using chicory for medicinal purposes. We had lots of it growing in Turkey too, but I don’t remember if Kristoff and Elsa ate it.



I just wish it was a whole lot cheaper. I’d buy a whole lot more if it was half the price.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And me! And me! *jumps up and down*


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I just wish it was a whole lot cheaper. I’d buy a whole lot more if it was half the price.



Hmm, do I sense a business opportunity in there? [emoji848]
Does Sully eat just the flowers or the stalks too?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No hooligan fighting in the CDR, please! [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


I will try to contain myself. Lol


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Rugby doesn’t do hooligans. They don’t have to segregate the fans at matches like they do at football matches. Everyone sits together regardless of who they support and, apart from the inevitable digs which are almost always light hearted if your team is losing, everyone just enjoys the match. It is all very civilised


Hmmm. Maybe over there. I speak under correction but it can get a little hot under the collars over here. I won't be able to watch, as we switched over from DSTV to netflix and netflix don't do sport. But i will be able to read up on the score in news24. Or maybe hubby will watch at a friends place and he can then give me a run down afterwards.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s still flipping cold here, but the sun is out. Looking at the weather forecast yesterday it seems that things are probably going to be colder and whiter for Lena and Sabine this week than here


Poor them. Sending warm sunshine to everyone who need it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Phew. I’m glad we don’t have to put you in separate corners. Because I’m not sure which one the Wool Spider is using now. There’re spiderwebs everywhere!


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] ding ding ding. And Linda is in corner on the right and at 6ft will be going against Carol at 5ft. I think on arm reach alone Linda might give Carol a bit of a hard time. However don't write Carol off just yet as she can easily manage to slip in here and there under Linda's arms.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Today is still cold. We don’t do white much. The rest of the week looks a bit better:
> 
> View attachment 255492


[emoji32] [emoji32] [emoji102] [emoji300]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yip. Lots of socks go missing there. That's why I don't wear socks when visiting them.


Don't talk too much about missing socks in the CDR. The wool spider, if she exists, will use it as an excuse to knit even more!

I wonder if we could persuade her on to Christmas jumpers?... Maybe not this side of Halloween, but afterwards?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s nice. I remember from my childhood in Central Asia the older generation was using chicory for medicinal purposes. We had lots of it growing in Turkey too, but I don’t remember if Kristoff and Elsa ate it.


We have a chicory coffee here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Or after visiting them... [emoji6]


True story!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Don't talk too much about missing socks in the CDR. The wool spider, if she exists, will use it as an excuse to knit even more!
> 
> I wonder if we could persuade her on to Christmas jumpers?... Maybe not this side of Halloween, but afterwards?


We do need some xmas stockings to put on the mantel piece. Or end of beds in my house.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Don't talk too much about missing socks in the CDR. The wool spider, if she exists, will use it as an excuse to knit even more!
> 
> I wonder if we could persuade her on to Christmas jumpers?... Maybe not this side of Halloween, but afterwards?





CarolM said:


> We do need some xmas stockings to put on the mantel piece. Or end of beds in my house.



Good plan! But I’d rather not get tangled in the arrangements, if you don’t mind.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good plan! But I’d rather not get tangled in the arrangements, if you don’t mind.


Do you think if we feed her red mulberries she will spin/knitt red silk stockings? That is if she exists?


----------



## JoesMum

Sjoe, as Carol would say, I have been for my swim, got the laundry on the go and been out in the garden.

Garden job 1 is renewing my battle with other people's cats. They have taken to lurking under a cotoneaster shrub I have so they can pounce on the birds visiting my garden. It looks like there's been a pillow fight as a cat took a woodpigeon on Saturday. I have now dumped a load of stuff under the cotoneaster so the cats can't get in there 

Garden job 2 is cleaning my bird feeders. I do this every fortnight usually. There is a particularly nasty disease affecting finches that they think is spread through dirty bird feeders, so I give mine a quick clean and then soak them in a disinfectant solution.

Garden job 3 is doing the same to the bird bath and garden job 4 is clearing some more ivy from the fence (it really has grown out of control this year!), but it's cold out there and I need a cup of tea to warm up!

We don't have many birds on the feeders at the moment. We had a sparrowhawk sitting on the back fence yesterday, so I suspect that may be the reason. Bird feeders attract small birds and sparrowhawks hunt small birds. I don't mind the sparrowhawks. They don't hunt for the sake of it; they take what they need to survive. When they turn up, they're around for a few days and then move on to someone else's garden where the birds aren't expecting them!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sjoe, as Carol would say, I have been for my swim, got the laundry on the go and been out in the garden.
> 
> Garden job 1 is renewing my battle with other people's cats. They have taken to lurking under a cotoneaster shrub I have so they can pounce on the birds visiting my garden. It looks like there's been a pillow fight as a cat took a woodpigeon on Saturday. I have now dumped a load of stuff under the cotoneaster so the cats can't get in there
> 
> Garden job 2 is cleaning my bird feeders. I do this every fortnight usually. There is a particularly nasty disease affecting finches that they think is spread through dirty bird feeders, so I give mine a quick clean and then soak them in a disinfectant solution.
> 
> Garden job 3 is doing the same to the bird bath and garden job 4 is clearing some more ivy from the fence (it really has grown out of control this year!), but it's cold out there and I need a cup of tea to warm up!
> 
> We don't have many birds on the feeders at the moment. We had a sparrowhawk sitting on the back fence yesterday, so I suspect that may be the reason. Bird feeders attract small birds and sparrowhawks hunt small birds. I don't mind the sparrowhawks; they don't hunt for the sake of it. They take what they need to survive. When they turn up, they're around for a few days and then move on to someone else's garden where the birds aren't expecting them!


Oh shame. Maybe you should get a dog. The dog will keep the cats out and won't bother the birds at all.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. Maybe you should get a dog. The dog will keep the cats out and won't bother the birds at all.


Not really practical with the amount of travelling we do


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not really practical with the amount of travelling we do


Right I forgot about that. Then as soon as they bring out robot dogs you can get one of those.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, do I sense a business opportunity in there? [emoji848]
> Does Sully eat just the flowers or the stalks too?



Dunno how much of a greater demand there is.... yes, ppl do purchase as salad greens but it’s just one of a large variety of available greens. Only the greens are sold - nice bundles - but Sully does love the flowers of course.

Sully Enjoying Spring Dandelions -


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Here in London, the weather has dried out and warmed up a tidge.
> 
> Our tour was of disused tunnels in the underground train system below Euston station.
> 
> It was fascinating historically as these Hidden London tours have proved to be.
> 
> The old tunnels include a ticket office deep underground as the various lines belonged to separate companies 100 years ago. And the posters on the wall are a 1960s time capsule.
> 
> View attachment 255427
> 
> View attachment 255428
> 
> View attachment 255429
> View attachment 255430
> 
> View attachment 255431
> 
> 
> The live trains running on the Victoria line
> View attachment 255432


Awesome! That looks like such an interesting tour of the old tunnels. Does "Mind the Gap" go back that far?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.. Gooooooo Team C D R !


Yeah ! Let the best pics win !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Santa Claws can be really scary... [emoji848]


 no comment .....


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s still flipping cold here, but the sun is out. Looking at the weather forecast yesterday it seems that things are probably going to be colder and whiter for Lena and Sabine this week than here


Today I have heard that it soon will be 15 C in Germany again ! Silly weather but I won`t reject the warmth.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Mine look for dog poop. The cat buries hers under the sand. My son has to be very quick and clean up where torts are quickly. Don't want them eating dog poop.


When my tortoises had been outdoors this summer they found very old dog poop that I haven`t seen. I think they smell it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> When my tortoises had been outdoors this summer they found very old dog poop that I haven`t seen. I think they smell it.


They most probably do.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Don't talk too much about missing socks in the CDR. The wool spider, if she exists, will use it as an excuse to knit even more!
> 
> I wonder if we could persuade her on to Christmas jumpers?... Maybe not this side of Halloween, but afterwards?


We should really try that the wool spider ( if she exist ) will cooperate with us. She could knit useful things like bags









or funny animals


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We have a chicory coffee here.


Here too ( chicory coffee )
I feed my torts every day belgium endive. We call it chicory


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. Maybe you should get a dog. The dog will keep the cats out and won't bother the birds at all.


For keeping a dog Linda and hubby travel too often.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> “Enjoy your wedding”? Ahem, @EllieMay?



Lmao!! Not MY wedding... just a wedding [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> It was cool and FREEZING! A beautiful place, but VERY expensive, and the season for a LONG outdoor party (5 hours!) wasn’t the best.



All of the good stuff is way overpriced!! Ughh... and I’m a little down on the weather as well.. we are showing storms for halloween[emoji35] I’m glad you got that kiddie event behind you and I’ll offer silent support from my corner of the world as you plan the next one [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> It’s thanks to your parenting if she’s ready to leave the nest more and more now. Soon she’ll have the whole big world to explore. But she’ll always have you, and you’ll always have her, even if sometimes she would be too overwhelmed with the rest of her life. You’ve got it, Mama! [emoji173]️



Stop it!! You’ve brought tears to my eyes.. dang emotions [emoji68]‍[emoji66]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Thank God It’s Monday! [emoji23]



And here I am rushing the weekend again [emoji23]
Happy Monday Lena! Enjoy your peace and quiet for a few hours


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s still flipping cold here, but the sun is out. Looking at the weather forecast yesterday it seems that things are probably going to be colder and whiter for Lena and Sabine this week than here



Good morning Linda! Thank you for taking us along on the hidden tour! Love the pics! Hope you have a fabulous week


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep - our local International Mart has fresh dandelion all year long. I have read that such market dandelion is really “Chickory” - but regardless, the greens are nice. And chickory per wiki, is part of the dandelion family.
> 
> _*Common chicory*, Cichorium intybus, is a somewhat woody, perennial herbaceous plant of the dandelion family Asteraceae, usually with bright blue flowers, rarely white or pink. Many varieties are cultivated for salad leaves, chicons (blanched buds), or roots (var. sativum), which are baked, ground, and used as a coffee substitute and food additive. In the 21st century, inulin, an extract from chicory root, has been used in food manufacturing as a sweetener and source of dietary fiber._



Now I’m going to look a little harder here!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> no comment .....



Lol!! I have witnessed like situations many times!!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Awesome! That looks like such an interesting tour of the old tunnels. Does "Mind the Gap" go back that far?



Almost certainly


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Here too ( chicory coffee )
> I feed my torts every day belgium endive. We call it chicory
> View attachment 255495



Yes...apparently there are a few varieties of chicory.. ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicory )

Chicory may be cultivated for its leaves, usually eaten raw as salad leaves. Cultivated chicory is generally divided into three types, of which there are many varieties:

*Radicchio* usually has variegated red or red and green leaves. Some only refer to the white-veined red-leaved type as radicchio, also known as red endive and red chicory.

*Sugarloaf* looks rather like cos lettuce, with tightly packed leaves.

*Belgian endive* is known in Dutch as witloof or witlof ("white leaf"), endive or (very rarely) witloof in the United States, indivia in Italy, endivias in Spain, chicory in the UK, as witlof in Australia, endive in France, and chicon in parts of northern France, in Wallonia and (in French) in Luxembourg. It has a small head of cream-coloured, bitter leaves.


Catalogna* chicory* (Cichorium intybus var. foliosum), also known as puntarelle, includes a whole subfamily (some varieties from Belgian endive and some from radicchio) of chicory and used throughout Italy.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Stop it!! You’ve brought tears to my eyes.. dang emotions [emoji68]‍[emoji66]



I agree with Lena. You got it 

My eldest has wandered the world since leaving school. She’s volunteered on conservation projects in South Africa, Tanzania and Canada. She’s travelled in Europe and the USA. The only surprise is that she got a job in the UK. 

Son isn’t quite as bad for the travels. They both went off to universities hundreds of miles away and now work well away from home. 

They keep in touch and come home regularly (admittedly more as somewhere to stop while they do something else [emoji849])

However, I kind of feel we did our job. We reared them to be confident and independent and I am never going to guilt trip them into feeling they owe us and must constantly pander to us... our kids come back to the nest because they know they’re always welcome and because they want to. JoesDad’s parents are a good example of how not to do it; as JoesDad and his brother regularly admit. 

It is hard to see them go. Of course I miss them. But I was never one of those parents sobbing as they went off on a school trip or pining for them while they were at university. 

I want them to be happy in their lives and to happily include us. It looks like you’re doing the same


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some breakfast treats for Sully...cleaned up nopales pads, nopales fruit/tuna and a few pieces of zucchini.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> For keeping a dog Linda and hubby travel too often.


They should get a robot dog. Then they can program it to chase the cats away. And protect the birds.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some breakfast treats for Sully...cleaned up nopales pads, nopales fruit/tuna and a few pieces of zucchini.
> 
> View attachment 255508


Looks yummy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Looks yummy.



It’s actually clean enough, maybe a splash of Fig Vinaigrette and a chilled Prosecco...for my own lunch 

https://www.nutmegnanny.com/fig-goat-cheese-salad-with-fig-vinaigrette/


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I agree with Lena. You got it
> 
> My eldest has wandered the world since leaving school. She’s volunteered on conservation projects in South Africa, Tanzania and Canada. She’s travelled in Europe and the USA. The only surprise is that she got a job in the UK.
> 
> Son isn’t quite as bad for the travels. They both went off to universities hundreds of miles away and now work well away from home.
> 
> They keep in touch and come home regularly (admittedly more as somewhere to stop while they do something else [emoji849])
> 
> However, I kind of feel we did our job. We reared them to be confident and independent and I am never going to guilt trip them into feeling they owe us and must constantly pander to us... our kids come back to the nest because they know they’re always welcome and because they want to. JoesDad’s parents are a good example of how not to do it; as JoesDad and his brother regularly admit.
> 
> It is hard to see them go. Of course I miss them. But I was never one of those parents sobbing as they went off on a school trip or pining for them while they were at university.
> 
> I want them to be happy in their lives and to happily include us. It looks like you’re doing the same



THANK YOU LINDA! I have plenty of “what not to do” examples.. I’m trying to let her be her own person.. she’s a good good girl but it’s hard for me not to micro manage!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s actually clean enough, maybe a splash of Fig Vinaigrette and a chilled Prosecco...for my own lunch
> 
> https://www.nutmegnanny.com/fig-goat-cheese-salad-with-fig-vinaigrette/


If not why not.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Some breakfast treats for Sully...cleaned up nopales pads, nopales fruit/tuna and a few pieces of zucchini.
> 
> View attachment 255508



And Toretto luvs that I just copy you [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Evening Everyone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> View attachment 255520



One of our friends sent this the other day...it only really works if you have already had your birthday this year...it didnt work for me or wifey.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> One of our friends sent this the other day...it only really works if you have already had your birthday this year...it didnt work for me or wifey.


You will then have to wait until your birthday to do it. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> THANK YOU LINDA! I have plenty of “what not to do” examples.. I’m trying to let her be her own person.. she’s a good good girl but it’s hard for me not to micro manage!



My husband is a micro manager and it drives the kids crazy! I try to discreetly let him know if the kid is in the room and then he’ll zip it. 

He micro manages me and our older girls too! I guess that’s why and how he owns his own business. [emoji3]

I’m more relaxed but I do get the info I need though.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> You will then have to wait until your birthday to do it. [emoji23] [emoji23]



I’ll have to wait until Dec!!


----------



## Momof4

I took the little man to our local nursery and they have a really cool train with miniatures all around and little ponds with fish. It’s huge, you can walk around and stop to watch the trains.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I took the little man to our local nursery and they have a really cool train with miniatures all around and little ponds with fish. It’s huge, you can walk around and stop to watch the trains.
> 
> View attachment 255525
> 
> 
> View attachment 255526
> 
> 
> View attachment 255527
> 
> 
> View attachment 255528
> 
> 
> View attachment 255529
> 
> View attachment 255530


What a neat place! Did he enjoy it?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What a neat place! Did he enjoy it?



Yes, I used to take him when he was little but he didn’t remember. 

I love all the cute ponds that are incorporated into the train set up. The water plants for sale are in most of them. 

It’s all up high so they have a few chairs and benches on the perimeter so the kids can see too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> It’s all up high so they have a few chairs and benches on the perimeter so the kids can see too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> no comment .....


Yeah..... um..... I get odd looks the first time I tell people that the ornaments on our tree are "self-loading"... 

And the bows don't go on presents until the very last minute...if then...

Our tree usually looks like a spiral staircase within hours, where a cat has blazed the way to the top.

One of these years, I'm just going to decorate the cat trees instead!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> One of our friends sent this the other day...it only really works if you have already had your birthday this year...it didnt work for me or wifey.


Same here.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I’ll have to wait until Dec!!


You too?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I took the little man to our local nursery and they have a really cool train with miniatures all around and little ponds with fish. It’s huge, you can walk around and stop to watch the trains.
> 
> View attachment 255525
> 
> 
> View attachment 255526
> 
> 
> View attachment 255527
> 
> 
> View attachment 255528
> 
> 
> View attachment 255529
> 
> View attachment 255530


Oh, I enjoy miniature railroads! Especially the Garden scale ones. I know G scale isn't uniform, but it looks like so much more fun the play with, and it stands out much better outside.

Somewhere in the back of my mind is a thought that dared to whisper... "Do you think there could be a Turtle scale railroad?"


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Dunno how much of a greater demand there is.... yes, ppl do purchase as salad greens but it’s just one of a large variety of available greens. Only the greens are sold - nice bundles - but Sully does love the flowers of course.


I don't know if any of you are familiar with Publix or not, but I've seen bundles of dandelion greens, a couple different varieties, I think. 

Publix is a grocery store / supermarket chain based in Florida. They don't have a housewares section where you could by linens or towels, they focus on food, and they do it well. For a UK reference, Publix can go toe-to-toe (or head-to-head) with Tesco, any day.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah..... um..... I get odd looks the first time I tell people that the ornaments on our tree are "self-loading"...
> 
> And the bows don't go on presents until the very last minute...if then...
> 
> Our tree usually looks like a spiral staircase within hours, where a cat has blazed the way to the top.
> 
> One of these years, I'm just going to decorate the cat trees instead!



[emoji23]no shame in that game.. I believe Christmas represents many pages of happiness.. and whatever brings it is to each his own!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> You too?



Same for my son, daughter & hubby... I fit though [emoji4]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> We should really try that the wool spider ( if she exist ) will cooperate with us. She could knit useful things like bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or funny animals


I don't knit, but I did eventually take up crochet. I'm mostly self-taught. So I sort of know what to do with yarn and one implement, but I get confused with two...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Oh dear... I think I keep making more work for Linda...   I keep tagging @JoesMum in the Introduction threads from new tortoise keepers in the UK!


----------



## Momof4

I’m doing science with my daughter and we are both in tears! I can’t even fill in the blanks to help her! 
I suck!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ll have to wait until Dec!!


Lol. Just add your age this year and then do it. Or your age you will be in December that is. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I took the little man to our local nursery and they have a really cool train with miniatures all around and little ponds with fish. It’s huge, you can walk around and stop to watch the trains.
> 
> View attachment 255525
> 
> 
> View attachment 255526
> 
> 
> View attachment 255527
> 
> 
> View attachment 255528
> 
> 
> View attachment 255529
> 
> View attachment 255530


Wow. Every little boys dream.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 255552


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, I enjoy miniature railroads! Especially the Garden scale ones. I know G scale isn't uniform, but it looks like so much more fun the play with, and it stands out much better outside.
> 
> Somewhere in the back of my mind is a thought that dared to whisper... "Do you think there could be a Turtle scale railroad?"


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh dear... I think I keep making more work for Linda...   I keep tagging @JoesMum in the Introduction threads from new tortoise keepers in the UK! [emoji14]


I am sure Linda doesn't mind.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] ding ding ding. And Linda is in corner on the right and at 6ft will be going against Carol at 5ft. I think on arm reach alone Linda might give Carol a bit of a hard time. However don't write Carol off just yet as she can easily manage to slip in here and there under Linda's arms.



Hahahaha! I missed this post yesterday. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not really practical with the amount of travelling we do



You could get one of those dogs you could carry in your purse. 
I’m sure the cats will die of laughing too hard...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Right I forgot about that. Then as soon as they bring out robot dogs you can get one of those.



The ones with laser guns?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Dunno how much of a greater demand there is.... yes, ppl do purchase as salad greens but it’s just one of a large variety of available greens. Only the greens are sold - nice bundles - but Sully does love the flowers of course.
> 
> Sully Enjoying Spring Dandelions -



I may have seen this or a similar video — all the dandelions disappear in under two minutes! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> no comment .....



Oh so familiar! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> When my tortoises had been outdoors this summer they found very old dog poop that I haven`t seen. I think they smell it.



There was no dog poop in my garden, but Elsa would dig out cat poop that I think had been hidden there since before we bought the house! Really gross! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> One of our friends sent this the other day...it only really works if you have already had your birthday this year...it didnt work for me or wifey.



Of course it works. It’s basic maths! Add your age to the year you were born and you get this year ... or subtract your year of birth from this year to get your age. 

There’s nothing special about this. It happens every year... actually it only truly accurate December 31 due to people’s birth dates.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> We should really try that the wool spider ( if she exist ) will cooperate with us. She could knit useful things like bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or funny animals



Bee, we had roommates who tried to get closer to the Wool Spider, and where are they now?  Even the recent cases of @DE42 - he was so brave to go into the catacombs, and @Tidgy’s Dad, who woke up with wool underwear after your flying adventure. Please please listen to me: don’t do it!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know if any of you are familiar with Publix or not, but I've seen bundles of dandelion greens, a couple different varieties, I think.
> 
> Publix is a grocery store / supermarket chain based in Florida. They don't have a housewares section where you could by linens or towels, they focus on food, and they do it well. For a UK reference, Publix can go toe-to-toe (or head-to-head) with Tesco, any day.



Tesco doesn’t stock Dandelion Greens. In fact, due to financial problems, it’s range is very barrow these days. It never was good on “exotics” anyway. None of the UK supermarkets is.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! Not MY wedding... just a wedding [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Phew. I thought I missed your special day. 
[emoji6][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh dear... I think I keep making more work for Linda...   I keep tagging @JoesMum in the Introduction threads from new tortoise keepers in the UK!



Can you ask them to PM me for attention in their thread? I don’t get the tag notifications. I won’t respond in PMs... I go looking for the thread


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. Just add your age this year and then do it. Or your age you will be in December that is. [emoji3]



Snap!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Stop it!! You’ve brought tears to my eyes.. dang emotions [emoji68]‍[emoji66]



Sorry. I’ll be there in a few years... [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s damp and gloomy this morning. I have another day of chores ahead... and I also need to get some stuff on eBay to sell.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Everyone.
> View attachment 255520



Interesting!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I took the little man to our local nursery and they have a really cool train with miniatures all around and little ponds with fish. It’s huge, you can walk around and stop to watch the trains.
> 
> View attachment 255525
> 
> 
> View attachment 255526
> 
> 
> View attachment 255527
> 
> 
> View attachment 255528
> 
> 
> View attachment 255529
> 
> View attachment 255530



How cool! I bet the kids can’t touch any of that! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh dear... I think I keep making more work for Linda...   I keep tagging @JoesMum in the Introduction threads from new tortoise keepers in the UK!



She’s the expert on tort keeping in the UK! And an expert in general. She helped me a lot when I was new here.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m doing science with my daughter and we are both in tears! I can’t even fill in the blanks to help her!
> I suck!!



Were you working on creating some tear gas??


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Of course it works. It’s basic maths! Add your age to the year you were born and you get this year ... or subtract your year of birth from this year to get your age.
> 
> There’s nothing special about this. It happens every year... actually it only truly accurate December 31 due to people’s birth dates.



[emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Of course it works. It’s basic maths! Add your age to the year you were born and you get this year ... or subtract your year of birth from this year to get your age.
> 
> There’s nothing special about this. It happens every year... actually it only truly accurate December 31 due to people’s birth dates.



Actually, it wouldn’t work in Turkey! When people there tell their age, they don’t say how many years they have fulfilled (like if you were born in 2000, you’d say you’re 18). Instead they say what year of their life they’ve entered (you celebrated your 18th birthday yesterday but now it’s over, so you’re in your 19th year now). It was very confusing for me.


----------



## Kristoff

Just went to a shop to buy some pheasants for dinner, but they told me they ran out


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m doing science with my daughter and we are both in tears! I can’t even fill in the blanks to help her!
> I suck!!


Does not have any text books which you can refer to?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Just went to a shop to buy some pheasants for dinner, but they told me they ran out



Pheasant is very tasty. It would help if they caged the live ones though so they can’t run out


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The ones with laser guns?


Now there is a thought.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Of course it works. It’s basic maths! Add your age to the year you were born and you get this year ... or subtract your year of birth from this year to get your age.
> 
> There’s nothing special about this. It happens every year... actually it only truly accurate December 31 due to people’s birth dates.


Yes, but people don't think like that. So when people first read it, it is a Wow, that is so true. My youngest got what you said the first time and also said more or less the same thing you did Linda. and to be honest I really didn't think further than working it out to see if it was true. LOL. My son's most definitely did not get their maths skills from me.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> She’s the expert on tort keeping in the UK! And an expert in general. She helped me a lot when I was new here.


Yip. Linda was one of the first ones to respond to my first posts. She told me to get rid of the sand that I had. Learnt quite a bit from Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Actually, it wouldn’t work in Turkey! When people there tell their age, they don’t say how many years they have fulfilled (like if you were born in 2000, you’d say you’re 18). Instead they say what year of their life they’ve entered (you celebrated your 18th birthday yesterday but now it’s over, so you’re in your 19th year now). It was very confusing for me.


Hmm, Now that is interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just went to a shop to buy some pheasants for dinner, but they told me they ran out


Whahahahahahaha. Did you ask them why they didn't catch them again?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Pheasant is very tasty. It would help if they caged the live ones though so they can’t run out


Almost Snap. When I first read Lena's post I burst out laughing.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

Thank you for the good laughs this morning. 

We have a new girl who started working today, so I haven't been able to come on yet. Until now of course. I hope everyone is having an awesome Tuesday.

Lunch time is over for me, so until later. Not see you all.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter wanted a bird feeder she could have on the small balcony of her flat. It took some finding, but I bought this for her birthday a couple of weeks ago. She’s very pleased that she already has birds visiting it regularly, including this bluet-it


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m doing science with my daughter and we are both in tears! I can’t even fill in the blanks to help her!
> I suck!!



I feel your pain Kathy!!! I was very smart in school but I sure can’t help my children with their work now:-( it’s all like a foreign langue to me!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Phew. I thought I missed your special day.
> [emoji6][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



You did... quite a few years ago[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Tesco doesn’t stock Dandelion Greens. In fact, due to financial problems, it’s range is very barrow these days. It never was good on “exotics” anyway. None of the UK supermarkets is.


I'm sure it's a constant challenge, having to import everything to an island.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Can you ask them to PM me for attention in their thread? I don’t get the tag notifications. I won’t respond in PMs... I go looking for the thread


I can definitely do that. I'll start conveying that in their threads. 
It's always such a huge help to have someone knowledgeable, experienced, and local (or at least regional).


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm sure it's a constant challenge, having to import everything to an island.


It's not even an import problem. It's demand. You have to go to ethnic grocers to get many exotics unless some tv chef has been saying how wonderful they are ... or they fit with a fad diet. 

We are pretty big as an island goes with one of the world's biggest economies. We are only 20 miles from the French coast with a rail tunnel linking us to mainland Europe aswell as many ports. Imports really aren't an issue here (until Brexit goes through anyway, but that's a political discussion not allowed in TFO... suffice to say I voted against)


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I can definitely do that. I'll start conveying that in their threads.
> It's always such a huge help to have someone knowledgeable, experienced, and local (or at least regional).


By all means tag me as well. The tags get through sometimes, so it always helps!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know if any of you are familiar with Publix or not, but I've seen bundles of dandelion greens, a couple different varieties, I think.
> 
> Publix is a grocery store / supermarket chain based in Florida. They don't have a housewares section where you could by linens or towels, they focus on food, and they do it well. For a UK reference, Publix can go toe-to-toe (or head-to-head) with Tesco, any day.



Yes...thats where we shop when visiting Florida. But, we didnt look for Dandelion, but were very envious of the lush green lawns everywhere (and the Palm trees of course).


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I feel your pain Kathy!!! I was very smart in school but I sure can’t help my children with their work now:-( it’s all like a foreign langue to me!


I pretend that my boys must figure it out on their own, otherwise how will they learn. Lol I never let them know that I don't have a clue about what they are talking about. Although I am sure they know that I don't know, as they must be able to see the glazed look come over my face when they start talking fancy maths and science to me. Whahaha


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I pretend that my boys must figure it out on their own, otherwise how will they learn. Lol I never let them know that I don't have a clue about what they are talking about. Although I am sure they know that I don't know, as they must be able to see the glazed look come over my face when they start talking fancy maths and science to me. Whahaha



I can do that with my son, but my daughter has Dyslexia and some learning disabilities and school work is so stressful for her. 
I kinda have to help her with a bunch of reading in social studies and science. 
If she gets anything below a B she feels like a failure, so I have to talk her off a ledge.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I can do that with my son, but my daughter has Dyslexia and some learning disabilities and school work is so stressful for her.
> I kinda have to help her with a bunch of reading in social studies and science.
> If she gets anything below a B she feels like a failure, so I have to talk her off a ledge.


We sure live in different times. When my kids were in school, I was barely out of school myself. I don't remember my folks having anything at all to do with my school work. And so that's how it was with me and my kids. They were cleaned up and sent to school. Homework was not something I had anything to do with, and they got no help from me. When my daughter's kids were school age there was a big push by the educators for parents to get involved, so it changed when my kids had kids. My kids were average students, but my kid's kids were honor students.

Misty is sure putting a crimp in my style. She's been letting me sleep until 7a. This means that by the time I've chased off all the spammers, welcomed new Forum members, prepared the daily ration of tortoise food and cleaned and fed the indoor enclosures, it's 9a or so. And since Misty demands I feed her at 11a, that just doesn't leave much time for working outside. Do you feel my pain?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I pretend that my boys must figure it out on their own, otherwise how will they learn. Lol I never let them know that I don't have a clue about what they are talking about. Although I am sure they know that I don't know, as they must be able to see the glazed look come over my face when they start talking fancy maths and science to me. Whahaha



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]priceless!!! Why didn’t I think of that??


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]priceless!!! Why didn’t I think of that??



A few times I have said “you don’t know the answer to that, it’s so easy?”

Then go Google it and come back with the answer and my son would be so impressed! Hee hee[emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> We sure live in different times. When my kids were in school, I was barely out of school myself. I don't remember my folks having anything at all to do with my school work. And so that's how it was with me and my kids. They were cleaned up and sent to school. Homework was not something I had anything to do with, and they got no help from me. When my daughter's kids were school age there was a big push by the educators for parents to get involved, so it changed when my kids had kids. My kids were average students, but my kid's kids were honor students.
> 
> Misty is sure putting a crimp in my style. She's been letting me sleep until 7a. This means that by the time I've chased off all the spammers, welcomed new Forum members, prepared the daily ration of tortoise food and cleaned and fed the indoor enclosures, it's 9a or so. And since Misty demands I feed her at 11a, that just doesn't leave much time for working outside. Do you feel my pain?



Yes, it’s much different now. 

It’s so freaking dark in the mornings nobody wants to get up! 
Lucky you until we change the clocks Saturday night.


----------



## Momof4

Well, I started my Amazon Christmas shopping yesterday! It feels so good to get it started and my goal is to wrap as they come in because I always lose a present or two and end up searching on Xmas Eve in a panic.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I can do that with my son, but my daughter has Dyslexia and some learning disabilities and school work is so stressful for her.
> I kinda have to help her with a bunch of reading in social studies and science.
> If she gets anything below a B she feels like a failure, so I have to talk her off a ledge.


Oh dear. That is a tough one.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We sure live in different times. When my kids were in school, I was barely out of school myself. I don't remember my folks having anything at all to do with my school work. And so that's how it was with me and my kids. They were cleaned up and sent to school. Homework was not something I had anything to do with, and they got no help from me. When my daughter's kids were school age there was a big push by the educators for parents to get involved, so it changed when my kids had kids. My kids were average students, but my kid's kids were honor students.
> 
> Misty is sure putting a crimp in my style. She's been letting me sleep until 7a. This means that by the time I've chased off all the spammers, welcomed new Forum members, prepared the daily ration of tortoise food and cleaned and fed the indoor enclosures, it's 9a or so. And since Misty demands I feed her at 11a, that just doesn't leave much time for working outside. Do you feel my pain?


Completely feel your pain. Well I can imagine your pain. 
I don't remember my parents helping with my homework and yes I had to help with my kids homework when they were younger. It actually is unfair the amount of pressure on parents and kids of today. And unrealistic sometimes.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> A few times I have said “you don’t know the answer to that, it’s so easy?”
> 
> Then go Google it and come back with the answer and my son would be so impressed! Hee hee[emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, I started my Amazon Christmas shopping yesterday! It feels so good to get it started and my goal is to wrap as they come in because I always lose a present or two and end up searching on Xmas Eve in a panic.


Well done. You are already one step ahead of me then.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I can do that with my son, but my daughter has Dyslexia and some learning disabilities and school work is so stressful for her.
> I kinda have to help her with a bunch of reading in social studies and science.
> If she gets anything below a B she feels like a failure, so I have to talk her off a ledge.



My daughter is a perfectionist too. I spent a lot of time helping her to learn that it’s OK to get things wrong as long as you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## JoesMum

And here’s daughter hating her day at work again. [emoji849] The dormice are starting to hibernate, so she was surprised these were awake. 









She’s clearly had better weather than we have!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> And here’s daughter hating her day at work again. [emoji849] The dormice are starting to hibernate, so she was surprised these were awake.
> View attachment 255646
> 
> View attachment 255647
> 
> View attachment 255648
> 
> View attachment 255649
> 
> 
> She’s clearly had better weather than we have!



She looks so happy and beautiful!
The dormice are adorable!!!


----------



## Momof4

I cleaned 3 bathrooms all morning ! I mean deep clean, with all the remodeling it has created a very dusty house. 
I took down my daughter’s shower curtain and threw it away. I’ll let her choose a new one and I’m sure she’ll like that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And here’s daughter hating her day at work again. [emoji849] The dormice are starting to hibernate, so she was surprised these were awake.
> View attachment 255646
> 
> View attachment 255647
> 
> View attachment 255648
> 
> View attachment 255649
> 
> 
> She’s clearly had better weather than we have!


Love those little mice. They are so cute.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I cleaned 3 bathrooms all morning ! I mean deep clean, with all the remodeling it has created a very dusty house.
> I took down my daughter’s shower curtain and threw it away. I’ll let her choose a new one and I’m sure she’ll like that.


Well done you! That's a lot of work! I can see your halo from here 

I know what you mean about the dust. When we had a wall knocked down, I swear even the dust needed dusting!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I cleaned 3 bathrooms all morning ! I mean deep clean, with all the remodeling it has created a very dusty house.
> I took down my daughter’s shower curtain and threw it away. I’ll let her choose a new one and I’m sure she’ll like that.


Lucky daughter. Not so lucky you, having to clean all those bathrooms.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well done you! That's a lot of work! I can see your halo from here
> 
> I know what you mean about the dust. When we had a wall knocked down, I swear even the dust needed dusting!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...thats where we shop when visiting Florida.


Yes, to truly experience Florida, you have to shop at Publix.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Well, I started my Amazon Christmas shopping yesterday! It feels so good to get it started and my goal is to wrap as they come in because I always lose a present or two and end up searching on Xmas Eve in a panic.


Make sure you leave yourself a secret code so you know what's what, and what's for whom.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> My daughter is a perfectionist too. I spent a lot of time helping her to learn that it’s OK to get things wrong as long as you learn from your mistakes.


Oh, that's a difficult one... I still have to remind myself that the goal is not really perfection, but rather "as good as reasonably achievable in the time alotted."


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Well done you! That's a lot of work! I can see your halo from here
> 
> I know what you mean about the dust. When we had a wall knocked down, I swear even the dust needed dusting!


Dust bunnies breeding like, well... Bunnies?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Good afternoon.
Retired life has become pretty boring.
Kelly has gone away for a week to spend time with her bestest, oldest friend.
Suki and I have been sleeping late.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I decided to pull the motorcycle out of the garage and ride down the beach.
I've stopped at Dania Beach pier.
There really is a lot to do. Just getting the energy to do it is rough...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Time for a beer.
The weather is fantastic and cooler than normal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kelly's monster bird aviary is up and running and her birds are all in there.
2 of them however, can't fly very well.
I suppose they need some time to get wing strength. They've never had room to actually fly before.
So I've added water and food bowls on the ground, also.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm going for a walk on the beach.
Have a good night.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, that's a difficult one... I still have to remind myself that the goal is not really perfection, but rather "as good as reasonably achievable in the time alotted."


That's called the 80:20 rule. I had to work on that with both my kids. Focus on the things that will give you the biggest gains in the time available and only worry about the remaining 20% if you have time left over!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly's monster bird aviary is up and running and her birds are all in there.
> 2 of them however, can't fly very well.
> I suppose they need some time to get wing strength. They've never had room to actually fly before.
> So I've added water and food bowls on the ground, also.


That aviary is amazing Ed. Enjoy your relaxation this week!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That aviary is amazing Ed. Enjoy your relaxation this week!


Thanks, Linda


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Make sure you leave yourself a secret code so you know what's what, and what's for whom.



I have heard of people putting the wrong tags on gifts so when the the kids peeked they were disappointed. 

My problem is hiding them in different places and forgetting.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly's monster bird aviary is up and running and her birds are all in there.
> 2 of them however, can't fly very well.
> I suppose they need some time to get wing strength. They've never had room to actually fly before.
> So I've added water and food bowls on the ground, also.



Wowzers!!! That’s awesome!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going for a walk on the beach.
> Have a good night.



Enjoy that walk!

My step mom had a big aviary with 3 finches and they laid eggs like crazy and she ended up with like 40! 
She always tried to give me a few.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Time for a beer.
> The weather is fantastic and cooler than normal.


Glad to hear that! I'm traveling the second half of this week to your part of the state. The weather and temperatures have been lovely around here the last few days.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> Retired life has become pretty boring.
> Kelly has gone away for a week to spend time with her bestest, oldest friend.
> Suki and I have been sleeping late.


I thought you had gone back to work - part time?????


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly's monster bird aviary is up and running and her birds are all in there.
> 2 of them however, can't fly very well.
> I suppose they need some time to get wing strength. They've never had room to actually fly before.
> So I've added water and food bowls on the ground, also.
> 
> View attachment 255665


I don't see any birds. They must be that invisible species I've heard about.

They make lengths of plastic chain that you hang down just on the inside of the doorway to keep the birds from flying out the door when you go in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I don't see any birds. They must be that invisible species I've heard about.
> 
> They make lengths of plastic chain that you hang down just on the inside of the doorway to keep the birds from flying out the door when you go in.


This thing is so big that the birds just fly to the far end when you enter. Its 8 feet deep.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you had gone back to work - part time?????


Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays 8 to 1 pm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Enjoy that walk!
> 
> My step mom had a big aviary with 3 finches and they laid eggs like crazy and she ended up with like 40!
> She always tried to give me a few.


Kelly ended up giving member CharlieM her last, smaller aviary that was full of Zebra Finches a few years ago....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> Wowzers!!! That’s awesome!!


Still working out some kinks


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> You did... quite a few years ago[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] lol



Dammit! 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I pretend that my boys must figure it out on their own, otherwise how will they learn. Lol I never let them know that I don't have a clue about what they are talking about. Although I am sure they know that I don't know, as they must be able to see the glazed look come over my face when they start talking fancy maths and science to me. Whahaha



Thankfully we’re still adding up to 100 in my household. Later, I’m planning to outsource it to husband. Just for the sake of parental involvement, nothing else! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I can do that with my son, but my daughter has Dyslexia and some learning disabilities and school work is so stressful for her.
> I kinda have to help her with a bunch of reading in social studies and science.
> If she gets anything below a B she feels like a failure, so I have to talk her off a ledge.



I had some dyslexic students, very bright, but reading or writing just about anything took them forever. I wish we had a different way of conveying material to those students.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We sure live in different times. When my kids were in school, I was barely out of school myself. I don't remember my folks having anything at all to do with my school work. And so that's how it was with me and my kids. They were cleaned up and sent to school. Homework was not something I had anything to do with, and they got no help from me. When my daughter's kids were school age there was a big push by the educators for parents to get involved, so it changed when my kids had kids. My kids were average students, but my kid's kids were honor students.
> 
> Misty is sure putting a crimp in my style. She's been letting me sleep until 7a. This means that by the time I've chased off all the spammers, welcomed new Forum members, prepared the daily ration of tortoise food and cleaned and fed the indoor enclosures, it's 9a or so. And since Misty demands I feed her at 11a, that just doesn't leave much time for working outside. Do you feel my pain?



You’re doing a lot of work, Yvonne! But sleeping is important too. Is Misty starting to brumate by osmosis with the torts? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Well, I started my Amazon Christmas shopping yesterday! It feels so good to get it started and my goal is to wrap as they come in because I always lose a present or two and end up searching on Xmas Eve in a panic.



I must get to my TORTOISE shopping. I have a few small things ready. Now for the big one... [emoji48]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And here’s daughter hating her day at work again. [emoji849] The dormice are starting to hibernate, so she was surprised these were awake.
> View attachment 255646
> 
> View attachment 255647
> 
> View attachment 255648
> 
> View attachment 255649
> 
> 
> She’s clearly had better weather than we have!



But she looks so happy in these pics! And she’s very pretty! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> She looks so happy and beautiful!
> The dormice are adorable!!!



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, to truly experience Florida, you have to shop at Publix.



*scribbling a mental note* [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> Retired life has become pretty boring.
> Kelly has gone away for a week to spend time with her bestest, oldest friend.
> Suki and I have been sleeping late.



Suki is soooo cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Time for a beer.
> The weather is fantastic and cooler than normal.



Looks like your summer is still on!  what are the temperatures? 26C (78F) is the official summer day in Denmark!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm going for a walk on the beach.
> Have a good night.



Good night, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Enjoy that walk!
> 
> My step mom had a big aviary with 3 finches and they laid eggs like crazy and she ended up with like 40!
> She always tried to give me a few.



For the cats?  Sorry. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And here’s daughter hating her day at work again. [emoji849] The dormice are starting to hibernate, so she was surprised these were awake.
> View attachment 255646
> 
> View attachment 255647
> 
> View attachment 255648
> 
> View attachment 255649
> 
> 
> She’s clearly had better weather than we have!


How old is your daughter, as she still looks very young. And Beautiful like her Mom.


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! 
Happy Halloween! [emoji317][emoji316]

I set up everything for a Halloween party in daughter’s class this morning. One mom brought an amazing, gross-looking brain cake. She said she found the idea on Pinterest. We were all very impressed! 




I made tangerine pumpkins and banana ghosts, but the idea of using Nutella for the ghosts’ eyes wasn’t the best one... 






Fortunately none of the kids who saw my effort in the morning went Gordon Ramsey on me, so I think they’ll eat them anyway. I’m much better with big ideas in the kitchen. Implementation us really not my thing. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good afternoon.
> Retired life has become pretty boring.
> Kelly has gone away for a week to spend time with her bestest, oldest friend.
> Suki and I have been sleeping late.


Suki is such a cutie pie. What happened to working at Walmart? or was it Lowes?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly's monster bird aviary is up and running and her birds are all in there.
> 2 of them however, can't fly very well.
> I suppose they need some time to get wing strength. They've never had room to actually fly before.
> So I've added water and food bowls on the ground, also.
> 
> View attachment 255665


That is a lovely Aviary. I am sure the birds are going to appreciate it tremendously.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I have heard of people putting the wrong tags on gifts so when the the kids peeked they were disappointed.
> 
> My problem is hiding them in different places and forgetting.


Whahaha. So you find Xmas gifts at Easter then I take it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you had gone back to work - part time?????


That''s what I said.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't see any birds. They must be that invisible species I've heard about.
> 
> They make lengths of plastic chain that you hang down just on the inside of the doorway to keep the birds from flying out the door when you go in.


I should have done that in my aviary as my boys lost quite a few because they were not paying attention when they closed the door to my aviary.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays 8 to 1 pm.


That is my kind of work week. 3 days working and 4 days off. I so wish I could be you. Enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thankfully we’re still adding up to 100 in my household. Later, I’m planning to outsource it to husband. Just for the sake of parental involvement, nothing else! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahaha. Of course. Didn't think of any other reason at all!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I must get to my TORTOISE shopping. I have a few small things ready. Now for the big one... [emoji48]


I have a few ideas...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Suki is soooo cute! [emoji7]


Snappish


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I have heard of people putting the wrong tags on gifts so when the the kids peeked they were disappointed.
> 
> My problem is hiding them in different places and forgetting.



We have had an artificial tree for years. The box lives in the garage which is a separate building from the house. When the children were small, we put their wrapped presents in the Christmas tree box in the garage. Santa would put them under the tree on Christmas Eve after they were in bed. 

When we talked about it last Christmas, they were astonished and admitted that they never worked out where we were hiding them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> Happy Halloween! [emoji317][emoji316]
> 
> I set up everything for a Halloween party in daughter’s class this morning. One mom brought an amazing, gross-looking brain cake. She said she found the idea on Pinterest. We were all very impressed!
> 
> View attachment 255726
> 
> 
> I made tangerine pumpkins and banana ghosts, but the idea of using Nutella for the ghosts’ eyes wasn’t the best one...
> 
> View attachment 255727
> 
> View attachment 255728
> 
> 
> Fortunately none of the kids who saw my effort in the morning went Gordon Ramsey on me, so I think they’ll eat them anyway. I’m much better with big ideas in the kitchen. Implementation us really not my thing. [emoji23][emoji23]


I think that they were awesome. And why wasn't the nutella the best idea? It looks fine to me. I definitely would not eat that Brain cake - although it certainly looks very real and I am quite impressed.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> How old is your daughter, as she still looks very young. And Beautiful like her Mom.



Daughter turned 25 two weeks ago. She is fed up with being IDed because she looks young. Her younger brother never gets IDed - 6’6” (2 metres for those working in metric) tall and with a beard - people look him in the chest and assumed he was old enough when he was 16.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I think that they were awesome. And why wasn't the nutella the best idea? It looks fine to me. I definitely would not eat that Brain cake - although it certainly looks very real and I am quite impressed.



I agree! They look great! That cake cannot taste as bad as it looks [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daughter turned 25 two weeks ago. She is fed up with being IDed because she looks young. Her younger brother never gets IDed - 6’6” (2 metres for those working in metric) tall and with a beard - people look him in the chest and assumed he was old enough when he was 16.


I can just imagine how fed up she must be. The up side to that is, when she is forty or so she will still look like she is in her twenties. I think that she will definitely appreciate that.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. A chilly, sunny 2C here in Kent this morning. Much wetness is expected later today - the tail end of a hurricane. I’ll enjoy the sunshine while I can. 

I had better clear some chores first though... 

Not see you later!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. A chilly, sunny 2C here in Kent this morning. Much wetness is expected later today - the tail end of a hurricane. I’ll enjoy the sunshine while I can.
> 
> I had better clear some chores first though...
> 
> Not see you later!


May your chores go by very quickly and the Sun stay out and warm you up with it's smile.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

I see that there are a few more posts lately during the night. I love it. It is good to read about all my friends and what they are doing. The weather on this side seems to have toned down somewhat. We even had some rain yesterday. so thank you to those room mates who sent me some of their weather. 
The sun is back out today, but not as hot as it was last week. It feels like a proper spring day is supposed to feel.

We haven't heard from Lyn in a while, I wonder how she is doing and Bambam too. Although I think that Bambam is so busy that she is only popping in every now and then lately. Anyway, I have been thinking about our missing friends and hope that all are doing well.

I will not see you all later. Got to get back to work now.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think that they were awesome. And why wasn't the nutella the best idea? It looks fine to me. I definitely would not eat that Brain cake - although it certainly looks very real and I am quite impressed.



I keep laughing when I look at my banana ghosts because this is how they were supposed to look:


In the US they have a spoof baking show called Nailed It. Maybe I should send my application. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I agree! They look great! That cake cannot taste as bad as it looks [emoji23]



Slightly inappropriate:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I keep laughing when I look at my banana ghosts because this is how they were supposed to look:
> View attachment 255729
> 
> In the US they have a spoof baking show called Nailed It. Maybe I should send my application. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


I think yours look scarier and are therefore better. You Should send it in and tell them that, that is how they should look for Halloween.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Slightly inappropriate:
> View attachment 255730


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All...

Going to be a 70 degree plus day here today, sunshine.....and we are headed to Rehoboth Beach for the day.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All...
> 
> Going to be a 70 degree plus day here today, sunshine.....and we are headed to Rehoboth Beach for the day.
> 
> View attachment 255735


Enjoy your day out, Mark!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> But she looks so happy in these pics!


Bad British habit of ironically saying the opposite of what we mean 

Daughter loves her career choice as you can tell from the photo 

She had a school student on work experience with her earlier in the year who proclaimed that she had “the coolest job ever”

When youngsters study science in school, I don’t think they realise where it might lead. 

Daughter majored in Biology and Geography at university choosing elective modules with an environment bias. 

Geography covers a huge range of surveying, mapping and report writing skills useful for her current work... and has lots of field trips. I think it was the field trips that sold her on the course; she travelled to Croatia, Spain and China with the university as well as doing regular field trips in the UK mostly to the Lake District which is just up the motorway from her university.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Kelly ended up giving member CharlieM her last, smaller aviary that was full of Zebra Finches a few years ago....



Yes, I think they were zebra finches.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I had some dyslexic students, very bright, but reading or writing just about anything took them forever. I wish we had a different way of conveying material to those students.



Yes, she is very bright but the reading is torture! 

We had a meeting and decided that with her low test scores she will now get fill in the blank or condense her multiple choice answers from 4 to 3 answers to choose from.

She also has the option to use headphones for tests if applicable or leave the class and take a test in a quiet room. She also is allowed to take longer on a test if needed.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Daughter turned 25 two weeks ago. She is fed up with being IDed because she looks young. Her younger brother never gets IDed - 6’6” (2 metres for those working in metric) tall and with a beard - people look him in the chest and assumed he was old enough when he was 16.



Anyone here who looks younger than 40 must be ID’D. It’s a law. 
I was, up until last year and I was 47. 
It made me mad because I clearly don’t look 20!

Our drinking age here is 21.
Driving is 16
Adult is 18

What’s everyone’s else’s?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's heck to get old. For some unknown reason I had it in my mind when I woke up this a.m. that it changed to daylight savings time overnight. So I went around and changed all the clocks. It was only while I was pondering why the time on my phone still showed the old time that I realized my mistake. I'll be damned if I'm going to change them back. I'll just have to be an hour behind for the next few days.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Anyone here who looks younger than 40 must be ID’D. It’s a law.
> I was, up until last year and I was 47.
> It made me mad because I clearly don’t look 20!
> 
> Our drinking age here is 21.
> Driving is 16
> Adult is 18
> 
> What’s everyone’s else’s?



Marriage and age of consent (s ex) 16
Driving a moped (75cc max) 16
Driving a car/motorcycle 17
Adult 18.
Drinking 18

Age ID is done on "Think 25". If you look under 25 then you get IDed

Photo ID is often asked for so we tend to use our credit card sized driving licence for it as it is more convenient than carrying a passport.

We don't carry identity cards in the UK, so if you don't get a driving licence (and many don't) it can be a problem. There is now a card youngsters can get just to prove their age.

Why ID to age 40? What needs proof of you being over 40?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's heck to get old. For some unknown reason I had it in my mind when I woke up this a.m. that it changed to daylight savings time overnight. So I went around and changed all the clocks. It was only while I was pondering why the time on my phone still showed the old time that I realized my mistake. I'll be damned if I'm going to change them back. I'll just have to be an hour behind for the next few days.


Sorry that will be us Europeans confusing things. We changed our clocks last weekend!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Sorry that will be us Europeans confusing things. We changed our clocks last weekend!


There's a measure on the ballot for our upcoming election to do away with Daylight Savings Time. I really doubt it will pass.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> There's a measure on the ballot for our upcoming election to do away with Daylight Savings Time. I really doubt it will pass.


The European Union wants all its nations to abandon clock changes - each can choose which time zone to fix at. Given the UK is leaving the EU, goodness only knows whether the UK will follow suit.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The European Union wants all its nations to abandon clock changes - each can choose which time zone to fix at. Given the UK is leaving the EU, goodness only knows whether the UK will follow suit.


I think the measure on our ballot would fix our time at daylight savings time, and it would just stay there year round. Wouldn't it just be easier for all of us to just abolish fooling with the time and keep it normal and natural?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I think the measure on our ballot would fix our time at daylight savings time, and it would just stay there year round. Wouldn't it just be easier for all of us to just abolish fooling with the time and keep it normal and natural?


The problem every nation has is the north south divide. What makes sense at northern latitudes doesn't make sense for those further south and vice versa. Canada gets round this by having different time zones in each Province.

It's bad enough here in the UK where Scotland would really struggle if we fixed on Daylight Savings, but here in the south we would much prefer to stay on it. 

You have different time zones in the USA, but they're based on east-west. If you lose daylight savings (or permanent adopt it) I foresee some states wanting to vary from the time zones.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Looks like your summer is still on!  what are the temperatures? 26C (78F) is the official summer day in Denmark!


Around 80


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Around 80


Braggert!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Marriage and age of consent (s ex) 16
> Driving a moped (75cc max) 16
> Driving a car/motorcycle 17
> Adult 18.
> Drinking 18
> 
> Age ID is done on "Think 25". If you look under 25 then you get IDed
> 
> Photo ID is often asked for so we tend to use our credit card sized driving licence for it as it is more convenient than carrying a passport.
> 
> We don't carry identity cards in the UK, so if you don't get a driving licence (and many don't) it can be a problem. There is now a card youngsters can get just to prove their age.
> 
> Why ID to age 40? What needs proof of you being over 40?



Sorry, to buy alcohol or enter a pub/bar.


----------



## Momof4

We are in the mid 80’s and down to 50 at night.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, to buy alcohol or enter a pub/bar.


"Visibly over 25" is sufficient for pubs/bars and buying alcohol in shops. 

Some nightclubs and bars have a policy of IDing everyone which is as much about not admitting those they have previously banned as worrying about age. But they're the kind of venues populated by a younger clientele in any case.

Both my kids had problems with ID in the USA as our standard date format is DD/MM/YY as opposed to MM/DD/YY in the USA. 

Daughter got refused entry to a baseball game because the date of birth showed as 15/10/YY and the checker told her that her ID was clearly fake because there weren't 15 months! He clearly wasn't one of those with a higher IQ. They changed gates and got admitted by someone who could cope


----------



## JoesMum

We’re off to the cinema to see Bohemian Rhapsody. Not see you tomorrow  x


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We’re off to the cinema to see Bohemian Rhapsody. Not see you tomorrow  x



I can’t wait to here your review on it!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We’re off to the cinema to see Bohemian Rhapsody. Not see you tomorrow  x





Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to here your review on it!



Same here! Review first thing tomorrow, please!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> There's a measure on the ballot for our upcoming election to do away with Daylight Savings Time. I really doubt it will pass.


This past legislative session, Florida decided to stay on Daylight Saving Time year round. Bur it's really up to Congress whether that flies or not, so we're still changing our clocks for now.

Part of Florida (western panhandle) is in the next time zone, so things are confusing here to begin with...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Around 80


I'm currently (still) in transit to your neck of the woods. Glad I'm not the one driving, but it's a LOOOOOOONG drive. 

Especially on the turnpike once you're south of Orlando. Actually glad to see transmission lines.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

How far south?
Fort Lauderdale?
Miami?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Braggert!


Still hot for me.
If I could choose my every day temperature, it would be about 55.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> How far south?
> Fort Lauderdale?
> Miami?


Boca Raton, when we finally get there. Just passed the exits to Jupiter and Okeechobee on I-95 SB.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boca is about 20 minutes North and 6 minutes East of us.
But certainly Iguana country.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Diabetes!
I mean Halloween


----------



## ZEROPILOT

About 10 kids already.
Hope I have enough candy.
I resorted to giving out quarters two years ago.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings

Just back from a great long day at the beach. Sun all day long....first a nice cuppa coffee at our favorite spot, then we sat on the beach and watched waves crash, walked the boardwalk, enjoyed the still flowering golden rod and yuccas poking out of the natural dunes, and a wonderful setting sun over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge back home.

First - Coffee at Our Favorite Shop




Pathway to the Beach




Goldenrod Poking from the Dunes




Sun Setting As We Cross Over the Bay Bridge


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Finally got out of the rental car for a few minutes. Checked into the hotel, now back in the car for a short trip to Publix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Finally got out of the rental car for a few minutes. Checked into the hotel, now back in the car for a short trip to Publix.



....and maybe a stop at A B C liquors...... for a relaxing beverage!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and maybe a stop at A B C liquors...... for a relaxing beverage!


Thought about it...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Just back from a great long day at the beach. Sun all day long....first a nice cuppa coffee at our favorite spot, then we sat on the beach and watched waves crash, walked the boardwalk, enjoyed the still flowering golden rod and yuccas poking out of the natural dunes, and a wonderful setting sun over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge back home.
> 
> First - Coffee at Our Favorite Shop
> 
> View attachment 255788
> 
> 
> Pathway to the Beach
> 
> View attachment 255790
> 
> 
> Goldenrod Poking from the Dunes
> 
> View attachment 255789
> 
> 
> Sun Setting As We Cross Over the Bay Bridge
> 
> View attachment 255791


Those northeast beaches are cool.
My wife took me to one in Rhode Island a few years ago.
It just seemed so different somehow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> Finally got out of the rental car for a few minutes. Checked into the hotel, now back in the car for a short trip to Publix.


Publix Carrie's CHEERWINE soft drink.
The official soda of South Carolina.
Usually not in diet however.
But it's the only place between here and an 11 hour drive to find it.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Halloween everyone and safe travels to those of you out and about..!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Still hot for me.
> If I could choose my every day temperature, it would be about 55.


Yay! I've finally found my house swap partner!!!      You'll love it in Denmark, Ed!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> About 10 kids already.
> Hope I have enough candy.
> I resorted to giving out quarters two years ago.


How fun! Next year make some brain cake and offer them some. MUAHAHA! Reposting the pic (it's that good!)


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Just back from a great long day at the beach. Sun all day long....first a nice cuppa coffee at our favorite spot, then we sat on the beach and watched waves crash, walked the boardwalk, enjoyed the still flowering golden rod and yuccas poking out of the natural dunes, and a wonderful setting sun over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge back home.
> 
> First - Coffee at Our Favorite Shop
> 
> View attachment 255788
> 
> 
> Pathway to the Beach
> 
> View attachment 255790
> 
> 
> Goldenrod Poking from the Dunes
> 
> View attachment 255789
> 
> 
> Sun Setting As We Cross Over the Bay Bridge
> 
> View attachment 255791



Looks abandoned enough for a perfect Halloween location!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Finally got out of the rental car for a few minutes. Checked into the hotel, now back in the car for a short trip to Publix.



Ahem, Anne, do you work for Publix by any chance?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and maybe a stop at A B C liquors...... for a relaxing beverage!





Pastel Tortie said:


> Thought about it...


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to here your review on it!





Kristoff said:


> Same here! Review first thing tomorrow, please!


I have been a Queen fan since Bohemian Rhapsody was released when I was 11.

So, the film:

Starts with the 20th Century Fox fanfare being played on guitar... undoubtedly by Brian May 

It isn't going to win any oscars and they have had to sanitise the story somewhat to get a 12A certificate here in the UK (Viewers must be aged 12 or over and accompanied by an adult if under 18)

The CGI effects at Wembley for Live Aid are a bit dodgy in places.

There are some very good impersonations of well known figures such as Bob Geldoff and Radio DJ Kenny Everett (who probably means nothing to anyone aged under 35 or from outside the UK, however his form of anarchy meant that Bohemian Rhapsody got airplay when radio stations said it was too long)

The music wins though and yes, we did enjoy the film and the story it told.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Just back from a great long day at the beach. Sun all day long....first a nice cuppa coffee at our favorite spot, then we sat on the beach and watched waves crash, walked the boardwalk, enjoyed the still flowering golden rod and yuccas poking out of the natural dunes, and a wonderful setting sun over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge back home.
> 
> First - Coffee at Our Favorite Shop
> 
> View attachment 255788
> 
> 
> Pathway to the Beach
> 
> View attachment 255790
> 
> 
> Goldenrod Poking from the Dunes
> 
> View attachment 255789
> 
> 
> Sun Setting As We Cross Over the Bay Bridge
> 
> View attachment 255791


Gorgeous photos


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. It's wet and miserable here, so I may have to get the car out rather than walk to yoga this morning.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Bad British habit of ironically saying the opposite of what we mean
> 
> Daughter loves her career choice as you can tell from the photo
> 
> She had a school student on work experience with her earlier in the year who proclaimed that she had “the coolest job ever”
> 
> When youngsters study science in school, I don’t think they realise where it might lead.
> 
> Daughter majored in Biology and Geography at university choosing elective modules with an environment bias.
> 
> Geography covers a huge range of surveying, mapping and report writing skills useful for her current work... and has lots of field trips. I think it was the field trips that sold her on the course; she travelled to Croatia, Spain and China with the university as well as doing regular field trips in the UK mostly to the Lake District which is just up the motorway from her university.


The field trips must have made a bit of a dent in your pocket.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Anyone here who looks younger than 40 must be ID’D. It’s a law.
> I was, up until last year and I was 47.
> It made me mad because I clearly don’t look 20!
> 
> Our drinking age here is 21.
> Driving is 16
> Adult is 18
> 
> What’s everyone’s else’s?


Over here :

Adult is now 18. Was 21
Driving is 18.
Drinking is 18.

I would not be complaining if I was 47 and had to be id'd because I looked younger. That would be awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's heck to get old. For some unknown reason I had it in my mind when I woke up this a.m. that it changed to daylight savings time overnight. So I went around and changed all the clocks. It was only while I was pondering why the time on my phone still showed the old time that I realized my mistake. I'll be damned if I'm going to change them back. I'll just have to be an hour behind for the next few days.


Whahahaha. That is funny. I am so glad that we don't have to deal with that over here at all.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think the measure on our ballot would fix our time at daylight savings time, and it would just stay there year round. Wouldn't it just be easier for all of us to just abolish fooling with the time and keep it normal and natural?


I would think so. I have never understood why you guys do it, other than to add more time to your work day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> "Visibly over 25" is sufficient for pubs/bars and buying alcohol in shops.
> 
> Some nightclubs and bars have a policy of IDing everyone which is as much about not admitting those they have previously banned as worrying about age. But they're the kind of venues populated by a younger clientele in any case.
> 
> Both my kids had problems with ID in the USA as our standard date format is DD/MM/YY as opposed to MM/DD/YY in the USA.
> 
> Daughter got refused entry to a baseball game because the date of birth showed as 15/10/YY and the checker told her that her ID was clearly fake because there weren't 15 months! He clearly wasn't one of those with a higher IQ. They changed gates and got admitted by someone who could cope


Oh my word. That is funny.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> This past legislative session, Florida decided to stay on Daylight Saving Time year round. Bur it's really up to Congress whether that flies or not, so we're still changing our clocks for now.
> 
> Part of Florida (western panhandle) is in the next time zone, so things are confusing here to begin with...


Maybe I should stay in SA just for the normal time keeping. All of yours sound really confusing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> How fun! Next year make some brain cake and offer them some. MUAHAHA! Reposting the pic (it's that good!)
> 
> View attachment 255817


How did it taste?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 255818


Whahahaha. I am rolling on the floor. Well in my office chair. If I had to roll on the floor at the office, my boss might just send me to the nut house. Then maybe your screwdriver will come in handy.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon All,

I enjoyed reading all the posts and checking out all the pictures. It is sunny here but very windy, so it won't be nice being outside today. Not much going on in my life other than work, and home. Nothing special. So nothing to report from my side. All I can say is:

Friday is just ahead of me!!!



Enjoy your Thurdays'.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Over here :
> 
> Adult is now 18. Was 21
> Driving is 18.
> Drinking is 18.
> 
> I would not be complaining if I was 47 and had to be id'd because I looked younger. That would be awesome.



I wasn’t let into a casino in the Mid-West of the US because I didn’t have my ID. They make no exceptions for anyone looking under 40. (Such as Kathy.  ) My now ex had his ID and went in, leaving me outside to wait. He was so shocked when we broke up a couple of months later — must’ve come out of the blue for him.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> How did it taste?



I have no idea. The outside was made out of marshmallow I think. Daughter said it tasted “so-so”. Then we told her she could have real brain (of sheep!) in Turkey. 

It’s actually quite lovely with a bit of lemon juice. Yum [emoji39] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. I am rolling on the floor. Well in my office chair. If I had to roll on the floor at the office, my boss might just send me to the nut house. Then maybe your screwdriver will come in handy.



Hahahaha! I’m glad all your nuts and bolts of punning and CDR humor are still in place! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I enjoyed reading all the posts and checking out all the pictures. It is sunny here but very windy, so it won't be nice being outside today. Not much going on in my life other than work, and home. Nothing special. So nothing to report from my side. All I can say is:
> 
> Friday is just ahead of me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thurdays'.



Oh no, the weekend is upon us! Gulp [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Ahem, Anne, do you work for Publix by any chance?


No, I don't...but it's much less expensive than dining out or at a hotel restaurant.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Publix Carrie's CHEERWINE soft drink.
> The official soda of South Carolina.
> Usually not in diet however.
> But it's the only place between here and an 11 hour drive to find it.


I'll have to try that sometime. I know people who were thrilled they had Iron Beer someplace besides South Florida.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I have no idea. The outside was made out of marshmallow I think. Daughter said it tasted “so-so”. Then we told her she could have real brain (of sheep!) in Turkey.
> 
> It’s actually quite lovely with a bit of lemon juice. Yum [emoji39] [emoji23]


I like brains, but I refuse to eat them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I enjoy being able to check in on the CDR and overnight updates, first thing in the morning. Nothing like waking up to puns and an international conversation to get my brain functioning!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wasn’t let into a casino in the Mid-West of the US because I didn’t have my ID. They make no exceptions for anyone looking under 40. (Such as Kathy.  ) My now ex had his ID and went in, leaving me outside to wait. He was so shocked when we broke up a couple of months later — must’ve come out of the blue for him.


Some men just have no clue.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I have no idea. The outside was made out of marshmallow I think. Daughter said it tasted “so-so”. Then we told her she could have real brain (of sheep!) in Turkey.
> 
> It’s actually quite lovely with a bit of lemon juice. Yum [emoji39] [emoji23]


Lol. Very clever. And nope I won't eat brain.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and Happy November to you.
I haven't had chance to read all your posts yet but hope you are well. 
I just seem to be so busy these days with work, house and family and of course Lola is keeping me occupied.
He is starting his Greta Garbo phase again i.e he 'wants to be alone' and staying in his hide until I pull him out.
It could be something to do with the light as the clocks went back last weekend and it has been a bit grey and damp here the last few days.
Anyway I will try to catch up later, but for now Lola is going to have a soak - whether he likes it or not!!
Not see you later = hope you have a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All...

Got up early, loaded up the kayak, drove to my closest kayaking spot with usual good displays of Fall Foliage - but the darn park was closed until 1300 for “managed” wildlife control. :-(

So...back home. I did snap this one pix of the morning sunlight hitting the trees...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and Happy November to you.
> I haven't had chance to read all your posts yet but hope you are well.
> I just seem to be so busy these days with work, house and family and of course Lola is keeping me occupied.
> He is starting his Greta Garbo phase again i.e he 'wants to be alone' and staying in his hide until I pull him out.
> It could be something to do with the light as the clocks went back last weekend and it has been a bit grey and damp here the last few days.
> Anyway I will try to catch up later, but for now Lola is going to have a soak - whether he likes it or not!!
> Not see you later = hope you have a good day.


I thought you might have been very busy. Good luck with all the work.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All...
> 
> Got up early, loaded up the kayak, drove to my closest kayaking spot with usual good displays of Fall Foliage - but the darn park was closed until 1300 for “managed” wildlife control. :-(
> 
> So...back home. I did snap this one pix of the morning sunlight hitting the trees...
> 
> View attachment 255845


Beautiful. What does managed wildlife control mean exactly?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Beautiful. What does managed wildlife control mean exactly?



I’m thinking they have either game wardens or regular hunters in the surrounding woods culling Whitetail deer. Our area is full of deer, and they have really over populated the forested lands, and farms and back yards.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The field trips must have made a bit of a dent in your pocket.



Actually no dent in the pocket at all. If the trips are part of the curriculum then they cannot, by law, be charged for in excess of the university tuition fees we had to pay. 

The only cost is food. The student would have to feed themselves if on campus, so this is not unreasonable. For those from very low income families, there was access to grants to cover this.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. I did drive to yoga but had a problem getting home as some idiots double parked blocking us in to our parking spaces. We were hanging round for 45 minutes until they turned up and shame-faced moved their cars [emoji35]

View from the drivers seat of mine


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I did drive to yoga but had a problem getting home as some idiots double parked blocking us in to our parking spaces. We were hanging round for 45 minutes until they turned up and shame-faced moved their cars [emoji35]
> 
> View from the drivers seat of mine
> View attachment 255854



Like....what are they really thinking? Ogh, I’ll just park here.....never mind I’m blocking everyone else! Rrrgh. Good relaxing yoga session then s t r e s s!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'll have to try that sometime. I know people who were thrilled they had Iron Beer someplace besides South Florida.


It tastes just like cherry Dr. Pepper
But don't tell anyone.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Yay! I've finally found my house swap partner!!!      You'll love it in Denmark, Ed!


No doubt.
Do a lot of folks there speak English?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I did drive to yoga but had a problem getting home as some idiots double parked blocking us in to our parking spaces. We were hanging round for 45 minutes until they turned up and shame-faced moved their cars [emoji35]
> 
> View from the drivers seat of mine
> View attachment 255854



I would have called the police or tow truck. They should’ve gotten tickets!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I would have called the police or tow truck. They should’ve gotten tickets!


I suspect this would be treated as low priority. The cars were removed before they would have arrived


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I suspect this would be treated as low priority. The cars were removed before they would have arrived



Why are people so rude?
45 minutes is a lot of time to have to wait.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Why are people so rude?
> 45 minutes is a lot of time to have to wait.


It's downright stupid. One of the people waiting with me was a nurse with a shift to go to. We sure made the returning drivers feel guilty. They all just looked embarrassed,got in their cars and left. They had all been together wherever they were


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I like brains, but I refuse to eat them.


When I was a kid, growing up in San Francisco, my dad would go to the butcher shop and buy cow brains to feed to our cats. Pretty gross stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

@Gillian Moore I know you're lurking. How are you and Oli? Is it cold yet in your part of the world?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> @Gillian Moore I know you're lurking. How are you and Oli? Is it cold yet in your part of the world?


Good evening Linda (and everyone else at CDR). Hope you are all well.

Yes Linda...I'm lurking. 

Oli and I are well, thanks. But Oli gave me a hard time today: he kept struggling and fighting to get out of his enclosure today, till the moment he fell asleep.  I wonder why. 

How are you and how's Joe's Dad and how's Joe?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda (and everyone else at CDR). Hope you are all well.
> 
> Yes Linda...I'm lurking.
> 
> Oli and I are well, thanks. But Oli gave me a hard time today: he kept struggling and fighting to get out of his enclosure today, till the moment he fell asleep.  I wonder why.
> 
> How are you and how's Joe's Dad and how's Joe?


Oli is stroppy teenager. He does what he pleases [emoji849] Hopefully he will grow up eventually and behave for you. He knows exactly which buttons to push to upset you! He is very naughty!

JoesDad is doing well thank you. He is enjoying being a contractor rather than employee which means he can take time off when he chooses now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I don't see any birds. They must be that invisible species I've heard about.
> 
> They make lengths of plastic chain that you hang down just on the inside of the doorway to keep the birds from flying out the door when you go in.


This is the aviary WITH the birds in it.
I've made a system so that Kelly will be able to roll out and cut paper for the bottom. If only because newspaper looks bad.
Its construction paper.
3 by about 125 feet. $10.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the aviary WITH the birds in it.
> I've made a system so that Kelly will be able to roll out and cut paper for the bottom. If only because newspaper looks bad.
> Its construction paper.
> 3 by about 125 feet. $10.


That's a good idea with the paper!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The newspaper looked bad. Wouldn't keep its shape and the birds were shredding it.


----------



## Redfool

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the aviary WITH the birds in it.
> I've made a system so that Kelly will be able to roll out and cut paper for the bottom. If only because newspaper looks bad.,


Small finches? Nice! Don’t like the loud birds. This time of year I have painted buntings at my feeders. The most beautiful local bird. Your aviary looks like a relaxing place to sit and read.


----------



## Redfool

Might want to check price at an auto paint supply shop for that masking paper. My local hot wing restaurant gets it and uses it for table covers.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> No doubt.
> Do a lot of folks there speak English?



They do! Even older people speak beautiful English. Conversations not in Danish with 5-year-olds might be more tricky though.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the aviary WITH the birds in it.
> I've made a system so that Kelly will be able to roll out and cut paper for the bottom. If only because newspaper looks bad.
> Its construction paper.
> 3 by about 125 feet. $10.



What a great idea!! 
I bet she just loves it!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking they have either game wardens or regular hunters in the surrounding woods culling Whitetail deer. Our area is full of deer, and they have really over populated the forested lands, and farms and back yards.


What do they then do with the meat that they culled. Make deer jerky and sell it?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Actually no dent in the pocket at all. If the trips are part of the curriculum then they cannot, by law, be charged for in excess of the university tuition fees we had to pay.
> 
> The only cost is food. The student would have to feed themselves if on campus, so this is not unreasonable. For those from very low income families, there was access to grants to cover this.


Oh that is fantastic.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening all..

Since my kayaking event was cut very short this morning, I managed to get a few other tasks done. Hooked up with a person who bought an old DogLoo that I had purchased (used) a few years back for Sullys outside play area. So, CraigsList was good for me - sold! 

With temps in low 70’s here today, and nice breezes, I was able to get more house trim painted, specifically around the garage.
Not many outdoor painting days left :-(

As i passed my confused fig trees who don’t know if they should be getting ready for Winter or Spring, I noticed one nice dark looking fig. Later on, I went back to inspect that fig, and lo and behold, it’s a “Black Madeira” - one that I started from a cutting sent to me from the University of California Davis Campus Agricultural Dept. Long story, but they collect and keep and preserve various strains there in their gardens and offer cuttings of the pure stock to growers once per year. I started this one maybe 5 years back.

Here’s the fig right from the tree





Cut and Ready to Eat With a Wedge of Cheese


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I did drive to yoga but had a problem getting home as some idiots double parked blocking us in to our parking spaces. We were hanging round for 45 minutes until they turned up and shame-faced moved their cars [emoji35]
> 
> View from the drivers seat of mine
> View attachment 255854


How very frustrating. I would have been so mad. And given them a good talking to.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> What do they then do with the meat that they culled. Make deer jerky and sell it?



Not sure. Sometimes it is processed and provided to various institutions for their consumption.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Oli is stroppy teenager. He does what he pleases [emoji849] Hopefully he will grow up eventually and behave for you. He knows exactly which buttons to push to upset you! He is very naughty!
> 
> JoesDad is doing well thank you. He is enjoying being a contractor rather than employee which means he can take time off when he chooses now!


Glad to know you're all well.

Oh yes, my dear friend, Oli is definitely being naughty. Am I to punish hm?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the aviary WITH the birds in it.
> I've made a system so that Kelly will be able to roll out and cut paper for the bottom. If only because newspaper looks bad.
> Its construction paper.
> 3 by about 125 feet. $10.


You did a fantastic job.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure. Sometimes it is processed and provided to various institutions for their consumption.


At least it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to know you're all well.
> 
> Oh yes, my dear friend, Oli is definitely being naughty. Am I to punish hm?


Knowing you Gillian, the answer is no. You will sigh, maybe mutter a little under your breath, and wait for him to decide he is going to behave himself


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all..
> 
> Since my kayaking event was cut very short this morning, I managed to get a few other tasks done. Hooked up with a person who bought an old DogLoo that I had purchased (used) a few years back for Sullys outside play area. So, CraigsList was good for me - sold!
> 
> With temps in low 70’s here today, and nice breezes, I was able to get more house trim painted, specifically around the garage.
> Not many outdoor painting days left :-(
> 
> As i passed my confused fig trees who don’t know if they should be getting ready for Winter or Spring, I noticed one nice dark looking fig. Later on, I went back to inspect that fig, and lo and behold, it’s a “Black Madeira” - one that I started from a cutting sent to me from the University of California Davis Campus Agricultural Dept. Long story, but they collect and keep and preserve various strains there in their gardens and offer cuttings of the pure stock to growers once per year. I started this one maybe 5 years back.
> 
> Here’s the fig right from the tree
> 
> View attachment 255884
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and Ready to Eat With a Wedge of Cheese
> 
> View attachment 255885


Now you have gone and made me hungry.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Knowing you Gillian, the answer is no. You will sigh, maybe mutter a little under your breath, and wait for him to decide he is going to behave himself


Somewhat true, however if I lose my temper......he's in for real trouble.  I'd stop offering him _lettuce _- his favourite. I'd stop taking him out for "walks."


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all..
> 
> Since my kayaking event was cut very short this morning, I managed to get a few other tasks done. Hooked up with a person who bought an old DogLoo that I had purchased (used) a few years back for Sullys outside play area. So, CraigsList was good for me - sold!
> 
> With temps in low 70’s here today, and nice breezes, I was able to get more house trim painted, specifically around the garage.
> Not many outdoor painting days left :-(
> 
> As i passed my confused fig trees who don’t know if they should be getting ready for Winter or Spring, I noticed one nice dark looking fig. Later on, I went back to inspect that fig, and lo and behold, it’s a “Black Madeira” - one that I started from a cutting sent to me from the University of California Davis Campus Agricultural Dept. Long story, but they collect and keep and preserve various strains there in their gardens and offer cuttings of the pure stock to growers once per year. I started this one maybe 5 years back.
> 
> Here’s the fig right from the tree
> 
> View attachment 255884
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and Ready to Eat With a Wedge of Cheese
> 
> View attachment 255885



So jealous, that looks delicious!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> So jealous, that looks delicious!!




It’s been awhile, but here is the UC Davis info on when, where, how to get seeds, cutings....etc

https://www.ars.usda.gov/pacific-we...ee-fruit-nut-crops-grapes/docs/fig-page/main/


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the aviary WITH the birds in it.
> I've made a system so that Kelly will be able to roll out and cut paper for the bottom. If only because newspaper looks bad.
> Its construction paper.
> 3 by about 125 feet. $10.
> 
> View attachment 255869
> View attachment 255870


I used sawdust on the floor of my bird flight. About once a week I'd go inside and stir it around, picking up the obvious clumps. Corn cobb bedding works good too. For your flight, you would have to line the bottom of the walls about a foot up to keep the litter inside.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Redfool said:


> Might want to check price at an auto paint supply shop for that masking paper. My local hot wing restaurant gets it and uses it for table covers.


Yeah 
It seems a lot for what it is


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s been awhile, but here is the UC Davis info on when, where, how to get seeds, cutings....etc
> 
> https://www.ars.usda.gov/pacific-we...ee-fruit-nut-crops-grapes/docs/fig-page/main/



I was outside cleaning out the tortoise gardens earlier this week and found a new fig tree started in Crusher’s garden.. I’m pretty sure it was a result of trimming and throwing out ends on the “cuttings” that I sent to Kathy.... I had not intended to start another tree but I’m going to let it grow... [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I was outside cleaning out the tortoise gardens earlier this week and found a new fig tree started in Crusher’s garden.. I’m pretty sure it was a result of trimming and throwing out ends on the “cuttings” that I sent to Kathy.... I had not intended to start another tree but I’m going to let it grow... [emoji16]



Very cool. When the cuttings WANT to grow they will!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.



Ouch! :-(. Sorry to hear this bit of news... It sounds like you and your family have done sooooo much. Hang in there.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. When the cuttings WANT to grow they will!



My daughter says that ever since I got the tortoises, I have a magic green thumb [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! :-(. Sorry to hear this bit of news... It sounds like you and your family have done sooooo much. Hang in there.



I have felt like a bit of a failure and a little angry.. I’m starting to see past this though and please don’t judge me, but I’m even a little relieved now. I prayed a lot, but my kids come first and I this one was not healthy for them. I have helped a lot of children and this is the first that I felt may have been too much for me. But it was taken out of my hands and I wouldn’t go back for anything now... moving on


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those birders in the group, you all hear and see the Mandarin Duck in New York City?

https://www.thecut.com/2018/11/everyone-loves-the-hot-duck.html


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> When I was a kid, growing up in San Francisco, my dad would go to the butcher shop and buy cow brains to feed to our cats. Pretty gross stuff.


Very gross stuff.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.


We almost never see the reasons until we get some distance from the situations that cause so much confusion and pain. It's like you have to wait for the storm to pass and the flying debris to settle a bit, to be able to see clearly. 

Find your inner calm and inner peace, and HOLD ONTO IT. Don't feel guilty about needing time for yourself. Take the time you need to take care of YOU.

You know we support you, always.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I have felt like a bit of a failure and a little angry.. I’m starting to see past this though and please don’t judge me, but I’m even a little relieved now. I prayed a lot, but my kids come first and I this one was not healthy for them. I have helped a lot of children and this is the first that I felt may have been too much for me. But it was taken out of my hands and I wouldn’t go back for anything now... moving on


Not judging you at all. Nothing to judge. You are entitled to ALL of the thoughts and emotions going through your head and your heart right now. 

You tried. You made a valiant effort. You did the right thing. Maybe this is the lesson your kids learn. You had to try. You did your best. Some situations are beyond your control, and you have to learn to come to peace with that. Your kids will understand that better as they get older... And they will appreciate the awesome person their mom is, even more.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I was outside cleaning out the tortoise gardens earlier this week and found a new fig tree started in Crusher’s garden.. I’m pretty sure it was a result of trimming and throwing out ends on the “cuttings” that I sent to Kathy.... I had not intended to start another tree but I’m going to let it grow... [emoji16]



That’s pretty cool!!

I didn’t plant one of the cuttings to see what would happen and it now has a bud!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I have felt like a bit of a failure and a little angry.. I’m starting to see past this though and please don’t judge me, but I’m even a little relieved now. I prayed a lot, but my kids come first and I this one was not healthy for them. I have helped a lot of children and this is the first that I felt may have been too much for me. But it was taken out of my hands and I wouldn’t go back for anything now... moving on



No judgements! 
You tried and obviously we stood behind you but also didn’t know his whole story. He may be beyond help at this point and I’m assuming he’s learning from his mother. 

I’m also guessing your kids might be a bit relieved too, not to mention your husband. 

That kid may or may not come around but he knows you tried to help him.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s been awhile, but here is the UC Davis info on when, where, how to get seeds, cutings....etc
> 
> https://www.ars.usda.gov/pacific-we...ee-fruit-nut-crops-grapes/docs/fig-page/main/



Thanks for sharing!
I looked at the recipe page too! Yummy!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.


Oh Heather.
I am so sorry. The problem is that if he does not want to be saved there is nothing you can do. You gave it your all. Hopefully he will change his tune and come right one day.
Big Electronic hugs from me.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not judging you at all. Nothing to judge. You are entitled to ALL of the thoughts and emotions going through your head and your heart right now.
> 
> You tried. You made a valiant effort. You did the right thing. Maybe this is the lesson your kids learn. You had to try. You did your best. Some situations are beyond your control, and you have to learn to come to peace with that. Your kids will understand that better as they get older... And they will appreciate the awesome person their mom is, even more.


Very nicely said.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.
It is Friday.
Arrived at work to see these two.
Chat again later.
Hope you all have an awesome Friday.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.



That is heartbreaking. Massive electronic hugs from me. I am devastated for you and I am sad for your nephew too for being unable to accept the help on offer. [emoji22]

The worst offenders at my governor schools frequently have such a long history of failure to engage with schools that they cannot read properly and cannot access the learning materials in the school. They act up in school as it hides the fact that they cannot actually do the work. My governor schools have a big reading programme now, testing every child on entry and helping those with reading age below chronological age which is, unfortunately, a rather larger proportion than you would expect. It has had a huge impact on behaviour. 

It sounds like your nephew is one of the extreme ones that was failed by the system. Every time chair a permanent exclusion panel at one of the schools it depresses me. You cannot help but feel for the young person and for those that have worked so hard to try avert what has happened.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I have felt like a bit of a failure and a little angry.. I’m starting to see past this though and please don’t judge me, but I’m even a little relieved now. I prayed a lot, but my kids come first and I this one was not healthy for them. I have helped a lot of children and this is the first that I felt may have been too much for me. But it was taken out of my hands and I wouldn’t go back for anything now... moving on


Understand this now: None of us is judging you. You went above and beyond thecall of duty trying to help.

It's how we feel at school when we "fail" with a youngster. We do our best to keep a child in education and spend a disproportionate amount of time, effort and funds on some. Ultimately we have to consider not only what is in the best interests of that child, but also what is in the best interests of the other children in the school. Sometimes, despite everything, we cannot succeed.

Feel regret, but don't let that regret hold you back. I have feeling it won't. You are amazing for even trying to help this young man.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> For those birders in the group, you all hear and see the Mandarin Duck in New York City?
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2018/11/everyone-loves-the-hot-duck.html


They're quite common over here. Escapes from private collections and zoos that have made themselves at home in the wild. They certainly wouldn't make the news here  There are lots in the park lake near my Mum's home. They nest in holes high up in trees and the ducklings have to jump when they hatch as they aren't reared in the nest. The females are a lot less spectacular than the males


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is Friday.
> Arrived at work to see these two.
> Chat again later.
> Hope you all have an awesome Friday.
> View attachment 255915


Nice pair of Egyptian Geese - thinking of spring no doubt. We get those here too. More escapes from private and zoological collections that made themselves at home


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The rain has gone and we had frost overnight. It’s bright and sunny, but chilly now. 

We currently have the tree surgeons in. There’s a row of Leylandii cypresses behind our garage that grow out of control. They don’t actually belong to us, but the elderly neighbour is happy for us to hack them back over our property. 



They are also doing some work for our new next door neighbours. Taking a couple of trees out that, I agree, were far too close to the house and pollarding a third.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening all..
> 
> Since my kayaking event was cut very short this morning, I managed to get a few other tasks done. Hooked up with a person who bought an old DogLoo that I had purchased (used) a few years back for Sullys outside play area. So, CraigsList was good for me - sold!
> 
> With temps in low 70’s here today, and nice breezes, I was able to get more house trim painted, specifically around the garage.
> Not many outdoor painting days left :-(
> 
> As i passed my confused fig trees who don’t know if they should be getting ready for Winter or Spring, I noticed one nice dark looking fig. Later on, I went back to inspect that fig, and lo and behold, it’s a “Black Madeira” - one that I started from a cutting sent to me from the University of California Davis Campus Agricultural Dept. Long story, but they collect and keep and preserve various strains there in their gardens and offer cuttings of the pure stock to growers once per year. I started this one maybe 5 years back.
> 
> Here’s the fig right from the tree
> 
> View attachment 255884
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and Ready to Eat With a Wedge of Cheese
> 
> View attachment 255885



Wow, how exciting! Glad you were able to turn your day around and enjoy it — and even got a surprise in the end!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to know you're all well.
> 
> Oh yes, my dear friend, Oli is definitely being naughty. Am I to punish hm?



Noooo. Dear Oli. He’ll grow out of it.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Somewhat true, however if I lose my temper......he's in for real trouble.  I'd stop offering him _lettuce _- his favourite. I'd stop taking him out for "walks."



That’s your British side “losing temper”. Still very lady-like [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is Friday.
> Arrived at work to see these two.
> Chat again later.
> Hope you all have an awesome Friday.
> View attachment 255915





JoesMum said:


> They're quite common over here. Escapes from private collections and zoos that have made themselves at home in the wild. They certainly wouldn't make the news here  There are lots in the park lake near my Mum's home. They nest in holes high up in trees and the ducklings have to jump when they hatch as they aren't reared in the nest. The females are a lot less spectacular than the males




Yes - thats what I figured. Although all the local zoos have said it’s not one of their birds, I’m sure there are enough folks who keep them privately and one got away.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I was outside cleaning out the tortoise gardens earlier this week and found a new fig tree started in Crusher’s garden.. I’m pretty sure it was a result of trimming and throwing out ends on the “cuttings” that I sent to Kathy.... I had not intended to start another tree but I’m going to let it grow... [emoji16]



Karma!  
Kathy, is yours growing too?  @Momof4


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.



I’m so sorry this is happening in your life. You did everything you possibly could. I guess the boy might be genetically wired that way.  Very frustrating. Sending you a big hug. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have felt like a bit of a failure and a little angry.. I’m starting to see past this though and please don’t judge me, but I’m even a little relieved now. I prayed a lot, but my kids come first and I this one was not healthy for them. I have helped a lot of children and this is the first that I felt may have been too much for me. But it was taken out of my hands and I wouldn’t go back for anything now... moving on



Of course your kids come first and the situation must’ve been affecting them too. If the boy wanted to take this chance, he would have. He had every opportunity.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> That’s pretty cool!!
> 
> I didn’t plant one of the cuttings to see what would happen and it now has a bud!



You’ve answered my question


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is Friday.
> Arrived at work to see these two.
> Chat again later.
> Hope you all have an awesome Friday.
> View attachment 255915



Enjoy the sunshine, Carol! Though I hope some of the rains I sent you will reach you too.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ... The females are a lot less spectacular than the males



Quite the opposite to humans... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! My busy time of the week is here. We have a Festival of Lights in town tonight to celebrate the end of lighter days and the start of the dark time of the year. There’ll be many light installations throughout the city, concerts, haiku verses on fire, and the shops will stay open late. I’ll have guests for dinner before we head out to explore the festival.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! My busy time of the week is here. We have a Festival of Lights in town tonight to celebrate the end of lighter days and the start of the dark time of the year. There’ll be many light installations throughout the city, concerts, haiku verses on fire, and the shops will stay open late. I’ll have guests for dinner before we head out to explore the festival.



Have fun!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - thats what I figured. Although all the local zoos have said it’s not one of their birds, I’m sure there are enough folks who keep them privately and one got away.


They're a native species in Africa. Maybe not South Africa, but they are from that continent


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! My busy time of the week is here. We have a Festival of Lights in town tonight to celebrate the end of lighter days and the start of the dark time of the year. There’ll be many light installations throughout the city, concerts, haiku verses on fire, and the shops will stay open late. I’ll have guests for dinner before we head out to explore the festival.


That sounds fun. Enjoy!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> We almost never see the reasons until we get some distance from the situations that cause so much confusion and pain. It's like you have to wait for the storm to pass and the flying debris to settle a bit, to be able to see clearly.
> 
> Find your inner calm and inner peace, and HOLD ONTO IT. Don't feel guilty about needing time for yourself. Take the time you need to take care of YOU.
> 
> You know we support you, always.



Thank you! It means alot Anne.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> That’s pretty cool!!
> 
> I didn’t plant one of the cuttings to see what would happen and it now has a bud!



Yay!!! Now we have to learn how to make fig newtons


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is Friday.
> Arrived at work to see these two.
> Chat again later.
> Hope you all have an awesome Friday.
> View attachment 255915



Good morning Carol! I’m going to have an awesome Friday with you two separate corners of the world being awesome together [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> That is heartbreaking. Massive electronic hugs from me. I am devastated for you and I am sad for your nephew too for being unable to accept the help on offer. [emoji22]
> 
> The worst offenders at my governor schools frequently have such a long history of failure to engage with schools that they cannot read properly and cannot access the learning materials in the school. They act up in school as it hides the fact that they cannot actually do the work. My governor schools have a big reading programme now, testing every child on entry and helping those with reading age below chronological age which is, unfortunately, a rather larger proportion than you would expect. It has had a huge impact on behaviour.
> 
> It sounds like your nephew is one of the extreme ones that was failed by the system. Every time chair a permanent exclusion panel at one of the schools it depresses me. You cannot help but feel for the young person and for those that have worked so hard to try avert what has happened.



But that’s just it...... he is very smart!!! He doesn’t have a bit of problem understanding or doing academic work when he chooses to.. he is at a point in his life where the bottom line is his choices.. he just does not want our way of life.. I can’t understand it.. So I pray..


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Quite the opposite to humans... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Awesome!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All & happy Friday.. going to be a quiet weekend for me as it’s just me and my little one! I’m working today but nothing major for the next two days.. may take him hunting ... and probably need to get the horses some hay now.. motto for the day- happiness is a choice[emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All & happy Friday.. going to be a quiet weekend for me as it’s just me and my little one! I’m working today but nothing major for the next two days.. may take him hunting ... and probably need to get the horses some hay now.. motto for the day- happiness is a choice[emoji16]


Enjoy your happy weekend. You deserve it


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All & happy Friday.. going to be a quiet weekend for me as it’s just me and my little one! I’m working today but nothing major for the next two days.. may take him hunting ... and probably need to get the horses some hay now.. motto for the day- happiness is a choice[emoji16]




Here you go! Happy Friday. Enjoy.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!
Here’s our sunset shot from our soccer field last night while we were at practice. 
We walked up the hill and you can see our field.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.


At least you tried. Now you have to let it go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> For those birders in the group, you all hear and see the Mandarin Duck in New York City?
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2018/11/everyone-loves-the-hot-duck.html


He's a beauty. I wonder if he can withstand the cold weather.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> He's a beauty. I wonder if he can withstand the cold weather.



Definitely OK. Buxton isn’t exactly known for its warmth - getting cut off by snow is usual - and they do fine there.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Enjoy your happy weekend. You deserve it



Thank you Linda! And you enjoy yours!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go! Happy Friday. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 255929



Lol!!! I may have to frame that


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Here’s our sunset shot from our soccer field last night while we were at practice.
> We walked up the hill and you can see our field.
> 
> View attachment 255930



Absolutely beautiful!!! So vivid!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> At least you tried. Now you have to let it go.



Yes mam!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! So vivid!!!



This is an original too with no filters!
My friend took this on our walk. 

My FB blew up with pics!! We haven’t had a beauty like this in a long time. 

Enjoy your weekend!! You may need a drink or two[emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! My busy time of the week is here. We have a Festival of Lights in town tonight to celebrate the end of lighter days and the start of the dark time of the year. There’ll be many light installations throughout the city, concerts, haiku verses on fire, and the shops will stay open late. I’ll have guests for dinner before we head out to explore the festival.


That sounds like a lot of fun. Do many people there suffer from depression during the dark days?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Yay!!! Now we have to learn how to make fig newtons


I don't think a Sulcata would be patient enough to wait for the Newton part...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Here’s our sunset shot from our soccer field last night while we were at practice.
> We walked up the hill and you can see our field.
> 
> View attachment 255930



Wow.. Sky looks like it’s on FIRE!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick trip to green grocery store for some Sully items. Dandelion, cactus, cactus fruit/tuna and a nice aloe.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> But that’s just it...... he is very smart!!! He doesn’t have a bit of problem understanding or doing academic work when he chooses to.. he is at a point in his life where the bottom line is his choices.. he just does not want our way of life.. I can’t understand it.. So I pray..


It sounds like he's going to have to come to terms with and accept himself. Whenever that is, maybe then he'll be able to climb out of it.

I'm kind if asking a loaded question here, although I'll admit I sort of resemble this remark... Do you know anything about ADHD? Is it possible that's a factor here?

I can comment from my own experience.... High intelligence + ADHD = extremely difficult to accept yourself and just as hard to live up to expectations (often your own).

The teenage mind is somewhat defective when it comes to decision making in the first place. ADHD makes it that much worse... Sometimes contributes to otherwise good, smart kids doing something unexpected and even stupid.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The rain has gone and we had frost overnight. It’s bright and sunny, but chilly now.
> 
> We currently have the tree surgeons in. There’s a row of Leylandii cypresses behind our garage that grow out of control. They don’t actually belong to us, but the elderly neighbour is happy for us to hack them back over our property.
> View attachment 255925
> 
> 
> They are also doing some work for our new next door neighbours. Taking a couple of trees out that, I agree, were far too close to the house and pollarding a third.


You have better neighbours than Lyn does.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Enjoy the sunshine, Carol! Though I hope some of the rains I sent you will reach you too.


We had a little bit of it on Wednesday night. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! My busy time of the week is here. We have a Festival of Lights in town tonight to celebrate the end of lighter days and the start of the dark time of the year. There’ll be many light installations throughout the city, concerts, haiku verses on fire, and the shops will stay open late. I’ll have guests for dinner before we head out to explore the festival.


Enjoy it. I hope your dinner party goes well and that you and your guests have fun at the festival.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They're a native species in Africa. Maybe not South Africa, but they are from that continent


As i watched them this morning i was wondering where they had flown South from. [emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Karma!
> Kathy, is yours growing too?  @Momof4



2 died one is ok and the last one has a bud but not planted yet.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! My busy time of the week is here. We have a Festival of Lights in town tonight to celebrate the end of lighter days and the start of the dark time of the year. There’ll be many light installations throughout the city, concerts, haiku verses on fire, and the shops will stay open late. I’ll have guests for dinner before we head out to explore the festival.



Sounds fun!!

What’s on the menu for dinner?


----------



## Bee62

Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
> I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
> I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
> I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.


I'm so sorry to hear that. What is causing the inflammation?

Get well soon!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. What is causing the inflammation?
> 
> Get well soon!!


On Monday I put out the oldest of my wooden enclosures because it was full with mold ( the result of high humidity for my torts ). I had help but when we took the enclosure out of the living room the wet wood slided out of my hand and scratched my leg. It hasn`t hurt, so I thought it was okay but on Tuesday the inflammation came with chills and the fever came later.
The good thing: My little (big) sullies have a new enclosure that is bigger than the older was.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I may have to frame that


Agreed!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You have better neighbours than Lyn does.


We definitely do


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overkill I know, but this is how I “prepare” Aloe before serving up to Sully (who is already munching down on his treats).

*Washed and Halved*




*Spiny Edges Trimmed*




*Cut Into Wedges*


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
> I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
> I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
> I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.


I am sorry to hear that Sabine [emoji22]

If I go carefully to avoid your leg... there... an electronic hug ... Look after yourself and I hope the antibiotics work quickly. (I nearly said "kick in quickly", but that would have been inappropriate!)


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
> I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
> I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
> I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.



I was wondering where you were.
I hope those antibiotics kick in soon!!
Hugs to you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering where you were.
> I hope those antibiotics kick in soon!!
> Hugs to you.



Yes...get those antibiotics kicked into high gear.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Noooo. Dear Oli. He’ll grow out of it.


Good evening, hope you are well. 

What if he does not?? He drove me nuts today, believe me!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> That’s your British side “losing temper”. Still very lady-like [emoji23]



​Things got that bad today!


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> That’s your British side “losing temper”. Still very lady-like [emoji23]


Thanks dear. It got this far today:


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, hope you are well.
> 
> What if he does not?? He drove me nuts today, believe me!


Welcome to parenting. Human kids grow out of it eventually too. While it is happening it feels never ending. [emoji849]


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Welcome to parenting. Human kids grow out of it eventually too. While it is happening it feels never ending. [emoji849]


Good evening Linda, Joe's Dad, Joe, and everyone else at CDR. 

That's human parenting, what of tort parenting?


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
> I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
> I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
> I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.


Enjoy your week end!


----------



## Gillian M

at CDR.​


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> On Monday I put out the oldest of my wooden enclosures because it was full with mold ( the result of high humidity for my torts ). I had help but when we took the enclosure out of the living room the wet wood slided out of my hand and scratched my leg. It hasn`t hurt, so I thought it was okay but on Tuesday the inflammation came with chills and the fever came later.
> The good thing: My little (big) sullies have a new enclosure that is bigger than the older was.



oh my!

I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of 
him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> oh my!
> 
> I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of
> him.




Ouch! Geeze, that sounds nasty - last thing you need is some cat-borne infection taking hold. Trap him for sure..


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! I’m going to have an awesome Friday with you two separate corners of the world being awesome together [emoji6]


Sounds like the best plan ever.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> But that’s just it...... he is very smart!!! He doesn’t have a bit of problem understanding or doing academic work when he chooses to.. he is at a point in his life where the bottom line is his choices.. he just does not want our way of life.. I can’t understand it.. So I pray..


That is all you can do. And hopefully he will hear you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All & happy Friday.. going to be a quiet weekend for me as it’s just me and my little one! I’m working today but nothing major for the next two days.. may take him hunting ... and probably need to get the horses some hay now.. motto for the day- happiness is a choice[emoji16]


Good motto.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Here’s our sunset shot from our soccer field last night while we were at practice.
> We walked up the hill and you can see our field.
> 
> View attachment 255930


That is a stunning sunset.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
> I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
> I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
> I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.


Oh no Sabine. That is sad news. I hope the anti-biotics works soon. Big hug from me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> On Monday I put out the oldest of my wooden enclosures because it was full with mold ( the result of high humidity for my torts ). I had help but when we took the enclosure out of the living room the wet wood slided out of my hand and scratched my leg. It hasn`t hurt, so I thought it was okay but on Tuesday the inflammation came with chills and the fever came later.
> The good thing: My little (big) sullies have a new enclosure that is bigger than the older was.


That is still not good. All that bacteria. 
Sending get better vibes.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Overkill I know, but this is how I “prepare” Aloe before serving up to Sully (who is already munching down on his treats).
> 
> *Washed and Halved*
> 
> View attachment 255958
> 
> 
> *Spiny Edges Trimmed*
> 
> View attachment 255959
> 
> 
> *Cut Into Wedges*
> 
> View attachment 255960


Do you know that the clear part we as humans can eat as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am sorry to hear that Sabine [emoji22]
> 
> If I go carefully to avoid your leg... there... an electronic hug ... Look after yourself and I hope the antibiotics work quickly. (I nearly said "kick in quickly", but that would have been inappropriate!)


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Linda, Joe's Dad, Joe, and everyone else at CDR.
> 
> That's human parenting, what of tort parenting?


Same principle. Torts just don't answer back. They do however ignore you.....


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 255975
> 
> 
> at CDR.​


Good Night.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> oh my!
> 
> I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of
> him.


Not easy choices either way.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Do you know that the clear part we as humans can eat as well.



Yes....i usually clean up a piece or two for the “keeper” as well. Doesnt taste too good, but blends well in green smoothies!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think a Sulcata would be patient enough to wait for the Newton part...



Nope... so I feed her spaghetti squash


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It sounds like he's going to have to come to terms with and accept himself. Whenever that is, maybe then he'll be able to climb out of it.
> 
> I'm kind if asking a loaded question here, although I'll admit I sort of resemble this remark... Do you know anything about ADHD? Is it possible that's a factor here?
> 
> I can comment from my own experience.... High intelligence + ADHD = extremely difficult to accept yourself and just as hard to live up to expectations (often your own).
> 
> The teenage mind is somewhat defective when it comes to decision making in the first place. ADHD makes it that much worse... Sometimes contributes to otherwise good, smart kids doing something unexpected and even stupid.



It is definitely a factor Anne.. I believe is something that’s highly abused these days (parents not wanting to deal with Kids being Kids ) so I was very skeptical about putting him on meds. But he told me he needed them so we went to the doctor the first week I had him. We went back a couple weeks ago for a follow up and changed medication. I asked him closely about his reaction and needs and he maintained that it was necessary and the new meds were better. My son found a pill in my bed which I knew to be his. When confronted, he said he forgot to take it but again swore he needed his meds.. He is now facing felony charges for selling schedule 2 narcotics.. he signed a statement admitting to this stating that he wanted the money to buy weed... I was clueless [emoji20]. I put my son In Danger because I believed I could make a difference. I won’t be able to do this again.. but in my defense, this is the first child out of 4 others that I have completely failed with. However, it’s time for me to just focus on my children. I’m sure God has a plan for Dillon and he used me in some way I don’t recognize yet. I’ll just leave it at that. I will also say that situations like these will sure make you recognize not to take the good in your life for granted


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Enjoy your week end!



I sure hope that clears up quick. You’ll be in my prayers and get electronic hugs!!! Wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> 2 died one is ok and the last one has a bud but not planted yet.



Well I can always send more. Maybe it was a bad time of year[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Overkill I know, but this is how I “prepare” Aloe before serving up to Sully (who is already munching down on his treats).
> 
> *Washed and Halved*
> 
> View attachment 255958
> 
> 
> *Spiny Edges Trimmed*
> 
> View attachment 255959
> 
> 
> *Cut Into Wedges*
> 
> View attachment 255960



Spoiled Sully!!! [emoji5]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering where you were.
> I hope those antibiotics kick in soon!!
> Hugs to you.



Had to do it didn’t you ? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> oh my!
> 
> I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of
> him.



That’s not normal!! I would definitely trap him and at least give him a trip to an animal shelter. At the very least, they would neuter and save you the expense.. if they have to euthanize, it may just be meant to be! Not worth the risk to keep him around though! Good luck!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> It is definitely a factor Anne.. I believe is something that’s highly abused these days (parents not wanting to deal with Kids being Kids ) so I was very skeptical about putting him on meds. But he told me he needed them so we went to the doctor the first week I had him. We went back a couple weeks ago for a follow up and changed medication. I asked him closely about his reaction and needs and he maintained that it was necessary and the new meds were better. My son found a pill in my bed which I knew to be his. When confronted, he said he forgot to take it but again swore he needed his meds.. He is now facing felony charges for selling schedule 2 narcotics.. he signed a statement admitting to this stating that he wanted the money to buy weed... I was clueless [emoji20]. I put my son In Danger because I believed I could make a difference. I won’t be able to do this again.. but in my defense, this is the first child out of 4 others that I have completely failed with. However, it’s time for me to just focus on my children. I’m sure God has a plan for Dillon and he used me in some way I don’t recognize yet. I’ll just leave it at that. I will also say that situations like these will sure make you recognize not to take the good in your life for granted



Hold up girlie!!
You did not “fail” this kid, he was too far gone and you are not a professional. 
He is way past just plain old love and support.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> oh my!
> 
> I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of
> him.



Oh my goodness!! 
That cat is possessed!! Sorry he attacked you!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy weekend to you all.

In the UK, Bonfire Night is celebrated on November 5th. Bonfires, fireworks and the roomies who spent some time in Yorkshire will, no doubt, have memories of pie and pea suppers.

Bonfire Night is actually a commemoration of the Gunpowder Plot in 1605 when Catholics led by Guy Fawkes tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament and the Protestant King James I.

November 5th is Monday, so many firework displays will be tonight.

The pie and pea supper is definitely a northern England thing. A hot meat pie served in a bowl of mushy peas (cooked dried marrowfat peas) In Yorkshire it's a Pork Pie and served with mint sauce on top... Hmmm this has made me hungry. I think I shall make it for dinner on Monday and post photos in the CDR by way of sharing warm food on a cold night 

First today though is a rugby union match. England v South Africa at the home of English rugby in Twickenham stadium... last time we went there I froze so I shall be wearing many layers today. And Carol and I must support opposing teams today ... I promise to behave  COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....i usually clean up a piece or two for the “keeper” as well. Doesnt taste too good, but blends well in green smoothies!


Lol. They have a water called aloe water. It is aloe and coconut water and I suspect sugar as well. Supposed to be very healthy. Although I am not sure how healthy it is with sugar in it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Nope... so I feed her spaghetti squash
> View attachment 255984


She looks like she is really enjoying it. She looks really good by the way.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go! Happy Friday. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 255929



Beautiful!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It is definitely a factor Anne.. I believe is something that’s highly abused these days (parents not wanting to deal with Kids being Kids ) so I was very skeptical about putting him on meds. But he told me he needed them so we went to the doctor the first week I had him. We went back a couple weeks ago for a follow up and changed medication. I asked him closely about his reaction and needs and he maintained that it was necessary and the new meds were better. My son found a pill in my bed which I knew to be his. When confronted, he said he forgot to take it but again swore he needed his meds.. He is now facing felony charges for selling schedule 2 narcotics.. he signed a statement admitting to this stating that he wanted the money to buy weed... I was clueless [emoji20]. I put my son In Danger because I believed I could make a difference. I won’t be able to do this again.. but in my defense, this is the first child out of 4 others that I have completely failed with. However, it’s time for me to just focus on my children. I’m sure God has a plan for Dillon and he used me in some way I don’t recognize yet. I’ll just leave it at that. I will also say that situations like these will sure make you recognize not to take the good in your life for granted


Oh Heather it is so sad that this happened to you.
I wish I had some magic words which could make it all better. Just know that I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Here’s our sunset shot from our soccer field last night while we were at practice.
> We walked up the hill and you can see our field.
> 
> View attachment 255930



Even more beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun. Do many people there suffer from depression during the dark days?



Yep. A huge issue here. People get special lamps for homes to get a bit more D3.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy weekend to you all.
> 
> In the UK, Bonfire Night is celebrated on November 5th. Bonfires, fireworks and the roomies who spent some time in Yorkshire will, no doubt, have memories of pie and pea suppers.
> 
> Bonfire Night is actually a commemoration of the Gunpowder Plot in 1605 when Catholics led by Guy Fawkes tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament and the Protestant King James I.
> 
> November 5th is Monday, so many firework displays will be tonight.
> 
> The pie and pea supper is definitely a northern England thing. A hot meat pie served in a bowl of mushy peas (cooked dried marrowfat peas) In Yorkshire it's a Pork Pie and served with mint sauce on top... Hmmm this has made me hungry. I think I shall make it for dinner on Monday and post photos in the CDR by way of sharing warm food on a cold night
> 
> First today though is a rugby union match. England v South Africa at the home of English rugby in Twickenham stadium... last time we went there I froze so I shall be wearing many layers today. And Carol and I must support opposing teams today ... I promise to behave  COME ON ENGLAND!


Whahaha. May the best team win.....South Africa don't be too harsh on England[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You have better neighbours than Lyn does.



I was thinking the same actually! (But then almost everyone does, no?)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We had a little bit of it on Wednesday night. Thank you.



I’m glad my post reaches SA.  Might be useful in the coming weeks, or not.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Sounds fun!!
> 
> What’s on the menu for dinner?



Pizza. 
It wasn’t exactly a dinner party, just a quick snack before heading out to the festival.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
> I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
> I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
> I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.



Oh dear. Get well soon, Bee! Is it the same issue you had before?


----------



## CarolM

So it us Saturday. And it is Hot again. I went shopping this morning and when I came home I check up on my babies - of course. And guess who has decided he likes climbing... I have decided that Kang is definitely male, he just has a face that screams male.[emoji6] I put some tort pellets down for them and he wanted to come down immediately to get his share. I was so scared he would injure himself so I put my hand there thinking that he could use it to climb down but noooo he did not want any help from me.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> On Monday I put out the oldest of my wooden enclosures because it was full with mold ( the result of high humidity for my torts ). I had help but when we took the enclosure out of the living room the wet wood slided out of my hand and scratched my leg. It hasn`t hurt, so I thought it was okay but on Tuesday the inflammation came with chills and the fever came later.
> The good thing: My little (big) sullies have a new enclosure that is bigger than the older was.



Oh my. So sorry to hear. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon. I think it was a good call to start taking pills. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. May the best team win.....South Africa don't be too harsh on England[emoji6]



Is this stirring spoon big enough for you? [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am sorry to hear that Sabine [emoji22]
> 
> If I go carefully to avoid your leg... there... an electronic hug ... Look after yourself and I hope the antibiotics work quickly. (I nearly said "kick in quickly", but that would have been inappropriate!)



I didn’t think of that. Sorry!  [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering where you were.
> I hope those antibiotics kick in soon!!
> Hugs to you.



Ouch. You did it too with “kicking in”! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was thinking the same actually! (But then almost everyone does, no?)


Lol. So it seems.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m glad my post reaches SA.  Might be useful in the coming weeks, or not.


[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Is this stirring spoon big enough for you? [emoji849][emoji23]
> View attachment 256011


Lol. You may need a bigger one.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> oh my!
> 
> I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of
> him.



Neutering might help somewhat with his bullying, but I can see why you would consider the other option too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do you know that the clear part we as humans can eat as well.



Apparently it’s a good antioxidant. But as far as I remember from my childhood (grandma had the plants), it has a NASTY taste!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....i usually clean up a piece or two for the “keeper” as well. Doesnt taste too good, but blends well in green smoothies!



Ditto.


----------



## jsheffield

There's no shortage of feral cats ... and little upside to viscious ones.

Jamie


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy weekend to you all.
> 
> In the UK, Bonfire Night is celebrated on November 5th. Bonfires, fireworks and the roomies who spent some time in Yorkshire will, no doubt, have memories of pie and pea suppers.
> 
> Bonfire Night is actually a commemoration of the Gunpowder Plot in 1605 when Catholics led by Guy Fawkes tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament and the Protestant King James I.
> 
> November 5th is Monday, so many firework displays will be tonight.
> 
> The pie and pea supper is definitely a northern England thing. A hot meat pie served in a bowl of mushy peas (cooked dried marrowfat peas) In Yorkshire it's a Pork Pie and served with mint sauce on top... Hmmm this has made me hungry. I think I shall make it for dinner on Monday and post photos in the CDR by way of sharing warm food on a cold night
> 
> First today though is a rugby union match. England v South Africa at the home of English rugby in Twickenham stadium... last time we went there I froze so I shall be wearing many layers today. And Carol and I must support opposing teams today ... I promise to behave  COME ON ENGLAND!



[emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. May the best team win.....South Africa don't be too harsh on England[emoji6]



[emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lol. They have a water called aloe water. It is aloe and coconut water and I suspect sugar as well. Supposed to be very healthy. Although I am not sure how healthy it is with sugar in it.



Yes, ive seen and drank that as well. I think you are right - too much sugar added to make it taste good.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Is this stirring spoon big enough for you? [emoji849][emoji23]
> View attachment 256011



[emoji849][emoji849][emoji849] I’d better wait this out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> So it us Saturday. And it is Hot again. I went shopping this morning and when I came home I check up on my babies - of course. And guess who has decided he likes climbing... I have decided that Kang is definitely male, he just has a face that screams male.[emoji6] I put some tort pellets down for them and he wanted to come down immediately to get his share. I was so scared he would injure himself so I put my hand there thinking that he could use it to climb down but noooo he did not want any help from me.
> View attachment 256007
> View attachment 256008
> View attachment 256009
> View attachment 256010



Nice looking plants in there too!


----------



## Kristoff

jsheffield said:


> There's no shortage of feral cats ... and little upside to viscious ones.
> 
> Jamie



Hi Jamie,

Welcome to the CDR. We don’t usually euthanize cats in here, although some meerkats are certainly getting on the wrong side of us whenever they’re here. We’re an international bunch of friends who enjoy silly jokes and personal stories. 

Just pull up an armadillo and our coffee table Montgomery will amble over shortly with some tea or coffee. If you want anything stronger, we can try to locate the One-Legged Pirate. He’s probably hanging out in our local bar. If you need more light, just poke one of the flying jellyfish and be careful where you step. Those pesky hedgehogs are most unkind on our feet!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice looking plants in there too!


Air plants. They make nice hiding spots.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Air plants. They make nice hiding spots.



I thought so, wow, they really look nice and healthy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I thought so, wow, they really look nice and healthy.


They really like the humid environment. Which makes sense as they get their nutrients from the air.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A very large storm blew through our area yesterday evening. Tornadoes touched ground in a few spots, a building partially collapsed in Baltimore, a shopping mall a bit west of here was wrecked, trees down, tons of wind and rain.

Strong winds continue now, BUT the sun just poked out and lit up the trees in our back garden


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So it us Saturday. And it is Hot again. I went shopping this morning and when I came home I check up on my babies - of course. And guess who has decided he likes climbing... I have decided that Kang is definitely male, he just has a face that screams male.[emoji6] I put some tort pellets down for them and he wanted to come down immediately to get his share. I was so scared he would injure himself so I put my hand there thinking that he could use it to climb down but noooo he did not want any help from me.
> View attachment 256007
> View attachment 256008
> View attachment 256009
> View attachment 256010



Lol!!! Independence is so attractive to the ladies!!! And MYYYYYY, He’s a handsome one!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A very large storm blew through our area yesterday evening. Tornadoes touched ground in a few spots, a building partially collapsed in Baltimore, a shopping mall a bit west of here was wrecked, trees down, tons of wind and rain.
> 
> Strong winds continue now, BUT the sun just poked out and lit up the trees in our back garden
> 
> View attachment 256023


Really beautiful.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Is this stirring spoon big enough for you? [emoji849][emoji23]
> View attachment 256011



surely you could find something a bit bigger.. sounds like a lot of [emoji90] to stir


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A very large storm blew through our area yesterday evening. Tornadoes touched ground in a few spots, a building partially collapsed in Baltimore, a shopping mall a bit west of here was wrecked, trees down, tons of wind and rain.
> 
> Strong winds continue now, BUT the sun just poked out and lit up the trees in our back garden
> 
> View attachment 256023



Glad it’s not too bad! Stay safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

jsheffield said:


> There's no shortage of feral cats ... and little upside to viscious ones.
> 
> Jamie


It's hard to tell if he's someone's pet, but I doubt it.


----------



## Momof4

jsheffield said:


> There's no shortage of feral cats ... and little upside to viscious ones.
> 
> Jamie



I don’t think we have many feral cats around here. You never even see kitties outside because we have so many coyotes around here so our cats are indoor. 

There is a colony down by the beach where a lady feeds them and tries to get them fixed. She tries to get volunteers to take shifts feeding them.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s quite busy!


----------



## Kristoff

Some pictures from the Lysfest (Festival of Lights). The theme this year was Regnbue - Rainbow. 

Here is Roskilde Cathedral during our little tour after dark into this place of burial of many Danish kings and queens and nobility:







Tomb of Margrethe I (Margaret the First), who was a queen of Norway, Sweden, and Denmark in the 14th century at a time when women were rarely monarchs. She sought to unite Scandinavia and was nicknamed “the Lady King”. 







From there we moved to our city library which had a treasure hunt for children. We walked through the sparsely lit library to find all the colors of the rainbow. 




The treasure hunt took us to a nearby art house — to the other end of the rainbow. 




It was a rather long day. [emoji42]


----------



## JoesMum

Half time. Dull match. South Africa winning 8-6


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Half time. Dull match. South Africa winning 8-6


erm. . . maybe not quite so dull for the SA folks!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> erm. . . maybe not quite so dull for the SA folks!



Final score England 12 - South Africa 11

SA could have won this in the first half, but England defended well. England played much better in the second half. A draw would have seen fair. I have seen better matches. 

Elsewhere Wales beat Scotland 21-10  Good for me and Adam


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Final score England 12 - South Africa 11
> 
> SA could have won this in the first half, but England defended well. England played much better in the second half. A draw would have seen fair. I have seen better matches.
> 
> Elsewhere Wales beat Scotland 21-10  Good for me and Adam



Was it a little less dull once England started to score? 

I guess @Lyn W is not into rugby. She’s the first name that comes to my mind when I hear ‘Wales’


----------



## Kristoff

Some autumn colors from my part of the world:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Some pictures from the Lysfest (Festival of Lights). The theme this year was Regnbue - Rainbow.
> 
> Here is Roskilde Cathedral during our little tour after dark into this place of burial of many Danish kings and queens and nobility:
> 
> View attachment 256031
> 
> 
> View attachment 256032
> 
> 
> Tomb of Margrethe I (Margaret the First), who was a queen of Norway, Sweden, and Denmark in the 14th century at a time when women were rarely monarchs. She sought to unite Scandinavia and was nicknamed “the Lady King”.
> 
> View attachment 256033
> 
> 
> View attachment 256034
> 
> 
> From there we moved to our city library which had a treasure hunt for children. We walked through the sparsely lit library to find all the colors of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256035
> 
> 
> The treasure hunt took us to a nearby art house — to the other end of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256036
> 
> 
> It was a rather long day. [emoji42]
> 
> View attachment 256037



Pictures loading now I’m away from the stadium. It looks like a fun day


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Was it a little less dull once England started to score?


Only because there was more play. The first half had endless stoppages for rule infractions 


> I guess @Lyn W is not into rugby. She’s the first name that comes to my mind when I hear ‘Wales’


I am half Welsh through my mother  I’d be surprised if Lyn doesn’t have a rugby opinion


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Some autumn colors from my part of the world:
> 
> View attachment 256049



Lovely


----------



## Yvonne G

Picked up another 'found' sulcata this a.m. He weighs 55lbs and has been seen in the area for the past two weeks. Hopefully I'll find his owner soon. It's not a hardship to have him though, as I have an extra warm house off the backyard, where he is. But if I get in another large sulcata, then it will be a hardship. But this isn't usually the time of year they come in, so there shouldn't be any more in my immediate future.




He's quite a nice tortoise. Doesn't try to ram me, doesn't squirm when I pick him up. And his shell is quite smooth!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Picked up another 'found' sulcata this a.m. He weighs 55lbs and has been seen in the area for the past two weeks. Hopefully I'll find his owner soon. It's not a hardship to have him though, as I have an extra warm house off the backyard, where he is. But if I get in another large sulcata, then it will be a hardship. But this isn't usually the time of year they come in, so there shouldn't be any more in my immediate future.
> 
> View attachment 256053
> 
> 
> He's quite a nice tortoise. Doesn't try to ram me, doesn't squirm when I pick him up. And his shell is quite smooth!



Someone’s going to be missing him! He is very handsome


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Same principle. Torts just don't answer back. They do however ignore you.....


I tried to train Oli to do/not to do certain things, but no way would anything work. I came to confirm that "torts only run for food."


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. Get well soon, Bee! Is it the same issue you had before?


Wishes for a speedy recover,@Bee62 .


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Some pictures from the Lysfest (Festival of Lights). The theme this year was Regnbue - Rainbow.
> 
> Here is Roskilde Cathedral during our little tour after dark into this place of burial of many Danish kings and queens and nobility:
> 
> View attachment 256031
> 
> 
> View attachment 256032
> 
> 
> Tomb of Margrethe I (Margaret the First), who was a queen of Norway, Sweden, and Denmark in the 14th century at a time when women were rarely monarchs. She sought to unite Scandinavia and was nicknamed “the Lady King”.
> 
> View attachment 256033
> 
> 
> View attachment 256034
> 
> 
> From there we moved to our city library which had a treasure hunt for children. We walked through the sparsely lit library to find all the colors of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256035
> 
> 
> The treasure hunt took us to a nearby art house — to the other end of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256036
> 
> 
> It was a rather long day. [emoji42]
> 
> View attachment 256037


That looks like it was great fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Final score England 12 - South Africa 11
> 
> SA could have won this in the first half, but England defended well. England played much better in the second half. A draw would have seen fair. I have seen better matches.
> 
> Elsewhere Wales beat Scotland 21-10  Good for me and Adam


Congratulations England. I did not watch but i know my husband will be upset.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Beautiful. What does managed wildlife control mean exactly?


Doesn't sound good for the wildlife!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Picked up another 'found' sulcata this a.m. He weighs 55lbs and has been seen in the area for the past two weeks. Hopefully I'll find his owner soon. It's not a hardship to have him though, as I have an extra warm house off the backyard, where he is. But if I get in another large sulcata, then it will be a hardship. But this isn't usually the time of year they come in, so there shouldn't be any more in my immediate future.
> 
> View attachment 256053
> 
> 
> He's quite a nice tortoise. Doesn't try to ram me, doesn't squirm when I pick him up. And his shell is quite smooth!


Maybe he is a lost pet then.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I thought you might have been very busy. Good luck with all the work.


Hi Carol. We have been updating all our schemes of work etc and as I teach several subjects they have all had to be done. Not done too much school work over half term but been helping out family, and dog sitting for Fudge, so she's been taking me out and about for some nice walks.....not too far these days as she's an old lady now and lets me know when she's had enough by refusing to go any further and turning around to head for home. I enjoy having her to stay though. 
Better crack on with all these posts I've missed!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. I did drive to yoga but had a problem getting home as some idiots double parked blocking us in to our parking spaces. We were hanging round for 45 minutes until they turned up and shame-faced moved their cars [emoji35]
> 
> View from the drivers seat of mine
> View attachment 255854


What a plonker!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol. We have been updating all our schemes of work etc and as I teach several subjects they have all had to be done. Not done too much school work over half term but been helping out family, and dog sitting for Fudge, so she's been taking me out and about for some nice walks.....not too far these days as she's an old lady now and lets me know when she's had enough by refusing to go any further and turning around to head for home. I enjoy having her to stay though.
> Better crack on with all these posts I've missed!!


You definitely do sound extremely busy. Good luck on the posts catch up.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Picked up another 'found' sulcata this a.m. He weighs 55lbs and has been seen in the area for the past two weeks. Hopefully I'll find his owner soon. It's not a hardship to have him though, as I have an extra warm house off the backyard, where he is. But if I get in another large sulcata, then it will be a hardship. But this isn't usually the time of year they come in, so there shouldn't be any more in my immediate future.
> 
> View attachment 256053
> 
> 
> He's quite a nice tortoise. Doesn't try to ram me, doesn't squirm when I pick him up. And his shell is quite smooth!



Hope the owner finds him! He’s very good looking! [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon CDR... I have been a little quiet lately trying to sort thru my thoughts I suppose.. I’ve had a lot of “junk” going on here with my nephew. I’m feeling pretty sad and angry all at once. The short version- he has continued to make horrible choices to the point of breaking the law while already at a disciplinary school. They allowed him a phone call and he called his mother instead of me. Her court date was postponed for another couple of months but she withdrew him from school and took him back to Arkansas... (all legal as my custody was contingent upon her incarceration)... he has a case with the DA here being reviewed. If they decide to pursue, he will be picked up from her and booked into a correctional facility. I believe the kid was playing me the whole time and it’s all just heartbreaking.. I have to believe that everything happens for a reason but for the life of me, I’m not sure what this one is.. :-(.


So very sorry, Heather - your feelings are completely understandable. 
We see it all the time with some of our kids in school who may be in foster homes with the loveliest people you could wish for, who give them all sorts of opportunities, but at the end of the day they just want to be back with their folks regardless of how badly they have behaved as parents. It's such a shame and very hurtful for you, but you did your best for him - you are a very special person to have offered him a home in the first place.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol. We have been updating all our schemes of work etc and as I teach several subjects they have all had to be done. Not done too much school work over half term but been helping out family, and dog sitting for Fudge, so she's been taking me out and about for some nice walks.....not too far these days as she's an old lady now and lets me know when she's had enough by refusing to go any further and turning around to head for home. I enjoy having her to stay though.
> Better crack on with all these posts I've missed!!


Good evening Lyn and Lola and Fudge. Nice to see you around.
Any pics of Fudge?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have felt like a bit of a failure and a little angry.. I’m starting to see past this though and please don’t judge me, but I’m even a little relieved now. I prayed a lot, but my kids come first and I this one was not healthy for them. I have helped a lot of children and this is the first that I felt may have been too much for me. But it was taken out of my hands and I wouldn’t go back for anything now... moving on


 Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.

Perfect Autumn Day here following the big storms. Bright sunshine, cool breezes. We drove over to the Patuxent National Wildlife Refuge which is actually only a few miles from our home, probably less then three. Great quiet place with large reservoirs for wildlife. The foliage was wonderful.

Here are a few glimpses into our walkies..










Tomorrow is kayaking...and some pix from water’s edge.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Congratulations England. I did not watch but i know my husband will be upset.


Oh yes. Adam @Tidgy's Dad will be really happy.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Oh Heather.
> I am so sorry. The problem is that if he does not want to be saved there is nothing you can do. You gave it your all. Hopefully he will change his tune and come right one day.
> Big Electronic hugs from me.


Terribly sorry about this, @EllieMay . You did all you could, that I am sure of.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick trip to green grocery store for some Sully items. Dandelion, cactus, cactus fruit/tuna and a nice aloe.
> 
> View attachment 255947


You are so lucky to be able to buy dandelions, only dried dandelion here which don't hydrate well and have turned brown. Best I've managed to do with them is to crumble them and sprinkle onto salad leaves for Lola.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a plonker!!!


Plural. What plonkers. There were 3 cars obstructing our route to the exit!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Perfect Autumn Day here following the big storms. Bright sunshine, cool breezes. We drove over to the Patuxent National Wildlife Refuge which is actually only a few miles from our home, probably less then three. Great quiet place with large reservoirs for wildlife. The foliage was wonderful.
> 
> Here are a few glimpses into our walkies..
> 
> View attachment 256060
> View attachment 256061
> View attachment 256062
> View attachment 256063
> View attachment 256064
> View attachment 256065
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is kayaking...and some pix from water’s edge.


Glorious autumnal pictures


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening CDR. Good evening roomies.
> I was absent the last days because I am sick. I have a bad inflammation in my left leg. It is swollen, red and it hurts. I take antibiotics since yesterday and I hope they soon will work.
> I cannot sit for a longer time. When I put my leg up it hurts less. I try to pop in from time to time.
> I wish you all a happy weekend and enjoy the warm weather wherever you have it.


So sorry to hear this Sabine, I hope your leg responds well and quickly to the antibiotics.
Try to rest it as much as possible which I know won't be easy for you to do with all the animals to care for.
Sending you an e-hug!


----------



## JoesMum

Ta da!

Yorkshire pie and pea supper, traditional at winter events like bonfire night, that even Lyn could cook if she didn’t use her oven as a wine rack 

Hot pork pie, mushy peas and mint sauce.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Overkill I know, but this is how I “prepare” Aloe before serving up to Sully (who is already munching down on his treats).
> 
> *Washed and Halved*
> 
> View attachment 255958
> 
> 
> *Spiny Edges Trimmed*
> 
> View attachment 255959
> 
> 
> *Cut Into Wedges*
> 
> View attachment 255960


Lola loves aloe which I only tend to give as a laxative when he needs a helping hand.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, hope you are well.
> 
> What if he does not?? He drove me nuts today, believe me!


Put him on the naughty torty step for a while to think about his bad behaviour!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> oh my!
> 
> I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of
> him.


Is your tetanus jab up to date Yvonne? If not I would try to get one as he broke the skin.They last 10 years .
What a bossy cat he is!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Put him on the naughty torty step for a while to think about his bad behaviour!!


Believe it or not Lyn, he has been naughty today as well. Till when?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Happy weekend to you all.
> 
> In the UK, Bonfire Night is celebrated on November 5th. Bonfires, fireworks and the roomies who spent some time in Yorkshire will, no doubt, have memories of pie and pea suppers.
> 
> Bonfire Night is actually a commemoration of the Gunpowder Plot in 1605 when Catholics led by Guy Fawkes tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament and the Protestant King James I.
> 
> November 5th is Monday, so many firework displays will be tonight.
> 
> The pie and pea supper is definitely a northern England thing. A hot meat pie served in a bowl of mushy peas (cooked dried marrowfat peas) In Yorkshire it's a Pork Pie and served with mint sauce on top... Hmmm this has made me hungry. I think I shall make it for dinner on Monday and post photos in the CDR by way of sharing warm food on a cold night
> 
> First today though is a rugby union match. England v South Africa at the home of English rugby in Twickenham stadium... last time we went there I froze so I shall be wearing many layers today. And Carol and I must support opposing teams today ... I promise to behave  COME ON ENGLAND!



Jacket potatoes wrapped in foil and cooked in the bonfire for us then eaten with butter and/or cheese melting into them - delicious!!! Lots of fireworks going off around here tonight.
A close win for England today and a good win for Wales who played Scotland which is unusual in the Autumn internationals, but they were competing for the new Doddie Weir cup (a Scottish past player who has been diagnosed with Motor Neurone Disease).


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. May the best team win.....South Africa don't be too harsh on England[emoji6]


It was a close one Carol only 1 point in it!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Yep. A huge issue here. People get special lamps for homes to get a bit more D3.


I lie under Lolas MVB!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So it us Saturday. And it is Hot again. I went shopping this morning and when I came home I check up on my babies - of course. And guess who has decided he likes climbing... I have decided that Kang is definitely male, he just has a face that screams male.[emoji6] I put some tort pellets down for them and he wanted to come down immediately to get his share. I was so scared he would injure himself so I put my hand there thinking that he could use it to climb down but noooo he did not want any help from me.
> View attachment 256007
> View attachment 256008
> View attachment 256009
> View attachment 256010


Mr Independent!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 256038
> 
> 
> 
> It’s quite busy!
> View attachment 256039


Do you have to queue outside for almost 2 hours to get through the security checks as well?
Last match I went to in Cardiff, in Feb, we only just made it in time for the anthems.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Some pictures from the Lysfest (Festival of Lights). The theme this year was Regnbue - Rainbow.
> 
> Here is Roskilde Cathedral during our little tour after dark into this place of burial of many Danish kings and queens and nobility:
> 
> View attachment 256031
> 
> 
> View attachment 256032
> 
> 
> Tomb of Margrethe I (Margaret the First), who was a queen of Norway, Sweden, and Denmark in the 14th century at a time when women were rarely monarchs. She sought to unite Scandinavia and was nicknamed “the Lady King”.
> 
> View attachment 256033
> 
> 
> View attachment 256034
> 
> 
> From there we moved to our city library which had a treasure hunt for children. We walked through the sparsely lit library to find all the colors of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256035
> 
> 
> The treasure hunt took us to a nearby art house — to the other end of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256036
> 
> 
> It was a rather long day. [emoji42]
> 
> View attachment 256037


Looks like great fun!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Do you have to queue outside for almost 2 hours to get through the security checks as well?
> Last match I went to in Cardiff, in Feb, we only just made it in time for the anthems.


It wasn't too bad. Security was slower than usual and took about half an hour. We too only just made it as the anthems started!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Final score England 12 - South Africa 11
> 
> SA could have won this in the first half, but England defended well. England played much better in the second half. A draw would have seen fair. I have seen better matches.
> 
> Elsewhere Wales beat Scotland 21-10  Good for me and Adam


.....and me!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Was it a little less dull once England started to score?
> 
> I guess @Lyn W is not into rugby. She’s the first name that comes to my mind when I hear ‘Wales’


Oh yes I love my rugby! Couldn't get tickets for this one.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Picked up another 'found' sulcata this a.m. He weighs 55lbs and has been seen in the area for the past two weeks. Hopefully I'll find his owner soon. It's not a hardship to have him though, as I have an extra warm house off the backyard, where he is. But if I get in another large sulcata, then it will be a hardship. But this isn't usually the time of year they come in, so there shouldn't be any more in my immediate future.
> 
> View attachment 256053
> 
> 
> He's quite a nice tortoise. Doesn't try to ram me, doesn't squirm when I pick him up. And his shell is quite smooth!


Hope you find his owner soon, it must be so upsetting to lose one as lovely as he is.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Some pictures from the Lysfest (Festival of Lights). The theme this year was Regnbue - Rainbow.
> 
> Here is Roskilde Cathedral during our little tour after dark into this place of burial of many Danish kings and queens and nobility:
> 
> View attachment 256031
> 
> 
> View attachment 256032
> 
> 
> Tomb of Margrethe I (Margaret the First), who was a queen of Norway, Sweden, and Denmark in the 14th century at a time when women were rarely monarchs. She sought to unite Scandinavia and was nicknamed “the Lady King”.
> 
> View attachment 256033
> 
> 
> View attachment 256034
> 
> 
> From there we moved to our city library which had a treasure hunt for children. We walked through the sparsely lit library to find all the colors of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256035
> 
> 
> The treasure hunt took us to a nearby art house — to the other end of the rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 256036
> 
> 
> It was a rather long day. [emoji42]
> 
> View attachment 256037



So cool and so much history!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola and Fudge. Nice to see you around.
> Any pics of Fudge?


Hi Gillian just caught up so may have missed you. I don't have pics from this week but may this is an older one from last autumn I think.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Plural. What plonkers. There were 3 cars obstructing our route to the exit!


Typical 'we don't give a damn about anyone else' elements of society!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Picked up another 'found' sulcata this a.m. He weighs 55lbs and has been seen in the area for the past two weeks. Hopefully I'll find his owner soon. It's not a hardship to have him though, as I have an extra warm house off the backyard, where he is. But if I get in another large sulcata, then it will be a hardship. But this isn't usually the time of year they come in, so there shouldn't be any more in my immediate future.
> 
> View attachment 256053
> 
> 
> He's quite a nice tortoise. Doesn't try to ram me, doesn't squirm when I pick him up. And his shell is quite smooth!



How do you look for the owners? Craigslist and Nextdoor?

Glad he’s not a bully.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Believe it or not Lyn, he has been naughty today as well. Till when?


I think he is competing with Lola for the 'naughty torty' award.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It wasn't too bad. Security was slower than usual and took about half an hour. We too only just made it as the anthems started!


In Cardiff they only let the crowds through in waves for bag and body searches.
They were advising people to allow 3 hours to get into the stadium for today's match. 
The pubs will be losing trade!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Plural. What plonkers. There were 3 cars obstructing our route to the exit!


Living in the UK for a few years did expand my vocabulary quite a bit... I'd forgotten that one, though.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Put him on the naughty torty step for a while to think about his bad behaviour!!


I guess you could stick his nose in the corner, but then he might just try to burrow under there.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Yorkshire pie and pea supper, traditional at winter events like bonfire night, that even Lyn could cook if she didn’t use her oven as a wine rack


A wine rack? @Lyn W That's brilliant!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I guess you could stick his nose in the corner, but then he might just try to burrow under there.


Up North in Yorkshire (and before Only Fools and Horses where Del Boy used the word Plonker) the word most commonly used is Pillock. Means the same


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> How do you look for the owners? Craigslist and Nextdoor?
> 
> Glad he’s not a bully.


Yes. I've posted 'found' ads on both craigslist.com and on my neighborhood's Nexdoor. This tortoise was found in my 'neighborhood' so it was a piece of cake to get the ad up. I'll also put up a 3x5 card on Petsmart's bulletin board.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> A wine rack? @Lyn W That's brilliant!


@lyn w isn't a contender for Masterchef  Her "popty ping" is the limit of her culinary skills usually 


(PS that's a microwave to you probably  )


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> A wine rack? @Lyn W That's brilliant!


It was just wasted space which I've put to good use.
I do empty it for Xmas Day which is the one day of the year that I do cook for my nephew....unless I can avoid it!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> @lyn w isn't a contender for Masterchef  Her "popty ping" is the limit of her culinary skills usually
> 
> 
> (PS that's a microwave to you probably  )


Not Masterchef but they'd have me on 'Can't Cook Won't Cook' !


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Not Masterchef but they'd have me on 'Can't Cook Won't Cook' !


[emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]


....they'd have their work cut out with me!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Perfect Autumn Day here following the big storms. Bright sunshine, cool breezes. We drove over to the Patuxent National Wildlife Refuge which is actually only a few miles from our home, probably less then three. Great quiet place with large reservoirs for wildlife. The foliage was wonderful.
> 
> Here are a few glimpses into our walkies..
> 
> View attachment 256060
> View attachment 256061
> View attachment 256062
> View attachment 256063
> View attachment 256064
> View attachment 256065
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is kayaking...and some pix from water’s edge.


The colors are beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Up North in Yorkshire (and before Only Fools and Horses where Del Boy used the word Plonker) the word most commonly used is Pillock. Means the same


.....other words are available - but not as polite!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 256066
> 
> Ta da!
> 
> Yorkshire pie and pea supper, traditional at winter events like bonfire night, that even Lyn could cook if she didn’t use her oven as a wine rack
> 
> Hot pork pie, mushy peas and mint sauce.


Hmmm. Yummy.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Yummy.


This comfort food. Warm and filling and we won't talk about the calories


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian just caught up so may have missed you. I don't have pics from this week but may this is an older one from last autumn I think.
> View attachment 256080


He is such a cutie pie.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This comfort food. Warm and filling and we won't talk about the calories


Lol. What calories.[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> He is such a cutie pie.


Fudge is, and always has been, a lovely dog - no trouble at all, even as a pup. 
She has become whiter around the eyes and nose since that pic was taken but she is still gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. What calories.[emoji6]


Exactly! It has peas and mint, so as Meatloaf said 'two out of three ain't bad'
They must be 2 of your 5 a day!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Picked up another 'found' sulcata this a.m. He weighs 55lbs and has been seen in the area for the past two weeks. Hopefully I'll find his owner soon. It's not a hardship to have him though, as I have an extra warm house off the backyard, where he is. But if I get in another large sulcata, then it will be a hardship. But this isn't usually the time of year they come in, so there shouldn't be any more in my immediate future.
> 
> View attachment 256053
> 
> 
> He's quite a nice tortoise. Doesn't try to ram me, doesn't squirm when I pick him up. And his shell is quite smooth!



What a blessing you are Yvonne! I think I get a little angry every time a see a new post from some new person wanting to breed Sulcatas!! Why can’t they pick a rare breed like the bowsprit tortoises that Carol has instead of these amazing beast that not many can handle??? Ok... maybe A lot angry [emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> What a plonker!!!



Plonker??? Lmao!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> So very sorry, Heather - your feelings are completely understandable.
> We see it all the time with some of our kids in school who may be in foster homes with the loveliest people you could wish for, who give them all sorts of opportunities, but at the end of the day they just want to be back with their folks regardless of how badly they have behaved as parents. It's such a shame and very hurtful for you, but you did your best for him - you are a very special person to have offered him a home in the first place.



Thanks.. but enough about me... what’s going on with you??? Busy is busy but you must be a ghost lately[emoji16].. seriously, hope all is well!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Perfect Autumn Day here following the big storms. Bright sunshine, cool breezes. We drove over to the Patuxent National Wildlife Refuge which is actually only a few miles from our home, probably less then three. Great quiet place with large reservoirs for wildlife. The foliage was wonderful.
> 
> Here are a few glimpses into our walkies..
> 
> View attachment 256060
> View attachment 256061
> View attachment 256062
> View attachment 256063
> View attachment 256064
> View attachment 256065
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is kayaking...and some pix from water’s edge.



You must be a very happy person! I sure would be to be so in tune with the world.. (I really am anyways) beautiful as always!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Is your tetanus jab up to date Yvonne? If not I would try to get one as he broke the skin.They last 10 years .
> What a bossy cat he is!






This is Jerry earning his keep. He was a wild cat we trapped as a kitten to control the wood rats around here. They are horrible about destroying wiring on outdoor appliances( pool controls , 4 wheeler, etc).. I never thought about the squirrels but they are so abundant that they are killing the trees not to mention destroying things in the shop where I keep horse feed. He is an excellent hunter. He is quite spoiled to my self and son but still remains wild to most others.. he was a wonderful acquisition. He has even bagged a copper head. Fearless! But I wouldn’t want on his bad side [emoji15]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks.. but enough about me... what’s going on with you??? Busy is busy but you must be a ghost lately[emoji16].. seriously, hope all is well!!


All is good with me thanks, Heather - just lots of school paperwork that has to be done. I had last week off work for half term and been helping out family with different things - nothing too taxing - just time consuming. Also had a few appointments for dentist, hair etc. and a funeral so not had any days when I didn't have to be somewhere......will be glad to go back to school for a rest!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Plonker??? Lmao!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Became used after a popular comedy series in the UK


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> @lyn w isn't a contender for Masterchef  Her "popty ping" is the limit of her culinary skills usually
> 
> 
> (PS that's a microwave to you probably  )



Y’all are killing me tonight !! I realize now just how lacking my vocabulary may be


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Y’all are killing me tonight !! I realize now just how lacking my vocabulary may be


As you probably don't speak Welsh you're not lacking at all.
Popty Ping is used in Welsh for a microwave oven, meaning the ping oven or oven that goes ping.
The correct Welsh translation would be ffwrn meicrodon - far easier to say popty ping!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Became used after a popular comedy series in the UK



That’s freakin hilarious !!! Never even heard such before


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> That’s freakin hilarious !!! Never even heard such before


Very popular UK tv comedy show that ran for many series.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all from chilly Kent. We are off to the in-laws due to father in law's imminent birthday. Fingers crossed that they are on their best behaviour [emoji849]

In other news, I have son's 9 year old xbox 360 console on eBay. He is selling it as part of a bundle along with 5 games and a load of other stuff... so apart from supplying your own HDMI cable you can just plug it together and play it. It finishes today and bids have taken it to £92 already! We thought we might get £40 for it


----------



## JoesMum

A quick reminder about the Christmas Card exchange to roomies. There’s no particular deadline to say you want to join in, but the more the merrier 


@DE42 @Laura1412 @JSWallace @Linhdan Nguyen @AZtortMom @meech008


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah.... Russia’s National “Unity Day” today.


*Unity Day* (also called *Day of People’s Unity* or *National Unity Day*; Russian: День народного единства, Denʹ narodnogo yedinstva) is a national holiday in Russia held on November 4 (October 22, Old Style). It commemorates the popular uprising which expelled Polish occupation forces from Moscow in November 1612, and more generally the end of the Time of Troubles and turning point of the Polish-Muscovite War (1605–1618).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Y’all are killing me tonight !! I realize now just how lacking my vocabulary may be


Whatever you might be lacking in vocabulary (which I don't think is much at all, by the way), you more than make up for with your spelling and punctuation. 

Drum roll please... (This is a big deal for anyone in the southern U.S.)...

You got the apostrophe right in Y'all!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from chilly Kent. We are off to the in-laws due to father in law's imminent birthday. Fingers crossed that they are on their best behaviour [emoji849]
> 
> In other news, I have son's 9 year old xbox 360 console on eBay. He is selling it as part of a bundle along with shot.5 games and a load of other stuff... so apart from supplying your own HDMI cable you can just plug it together and play it. It finishes today and bids have taken it to £92 already! We thought we might get £40 for it


Wow that's good. My nephew has some old consoles and games he doesn't use anymore and could use the cash so will suggest we try ebay too.
I didn't think they'd be worth anything these days so worth a shot. 
Have a good time with the outlaws!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> As you probably don't speak Welsh you're not lacking at all.
> Popty Ping is used in Welsh for a microwave oven, meaning the ping oven or oven that goes ping.
> The correct Welsh translation would be ffwrn meicrodon - far easier to say popty ping!!


Popty Ping... sounds like the Popty part should be a contraction or shortened form of "poppity" or something like that... a word that sounds like a magician (not the Hogwarts wizard types) conjuring a rabbit out of a hat.


----------



## Lyn W

Good Afternoon/morning to you all.
It's a very wet dismal Sunday here but quite mild.
Lola has managed to drag himself out of his hide today and is tucking into his weeds and salad mix without any encouragement from me.
Maybe he has turned over a new leaf........well several actually - he is a messy eater!
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Popty Ping... sounds like the Popty part should be a contraction or shortened form of "poppity" or something like that... a word that sounds like a magician (not the Hogwarts wizard types) conjuring a rabbit out of a hat.


I very often conjure a meal out of my popty but never tried rabbit.
Several bakeries in Wales use the word popty in their names.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I very often conjure a meal out of my popty but never tried rabbit.
> Several bakeries in Wales use the word popty in their names.


Unfortunately, I never made it Wales while I was in the UK. I wanted to, but it just never happened.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Unfortunately, I never made it Wales while I was in the UK. I wanted to, but it just never happened.


There are some beautiful places in Wales with the coast and mountains, even though I live here, there are still places that take my breath away.
There are also some pretty grotty industrial areas in the south too, but you have good and bad everywhere.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Perfect Autumn Day here following the big storms. Bright sunshine, cool breezes. We drove over to the Patuxent National Wildlife Refuge which is actually only a few miles from our home, probably less then three. Great quiet place with large reservoirs for wildlife. The foliage was wonderful.
> 
> Here are a few glimpses into our walkies..
> 
> View attachment 256060
> View attachment 256061
> View attachment 256062
> View attachment 256063
> View attachment 256064
> View attachment 256065
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is kayaking...and some pix from water’s edge.



I’ve missed this post earlier. Gorgeous colors! [emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 256066
> 
> Ta da!
> 
> Yorkshire pie and pea supper, traditional at winter events like bonfire night, that even Lyn could cook if she didn’t use her oven as a wine rack
> 
> Hot pork pie, mushy peas and mint sauce.



I’ll take just pie, thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lola loves aloe which I only tend to give as a laxative when he needs a helping hand.



A helping hand?? Is that where the expression “green fingers” comes from?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I lie under Lolas MVB!!



I’d love to do that too! Is there enough space for me in her enclosure?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian just caught up so may have missed you. I don't have pics from this week but may this is an older one from last autumn I think.
> View attachment 256080



Gillian loves them big and small! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I think he is competing with Lola for the 'naughty torty' award.



Are we voting on that too besides the TFO Calendar (if we do get to vote on that one..)? 
The Annual CDR Naughty Tortie Award 2018. The nominees are:
1. Jacques (@Moozillion)
2. Lola (@Lyn W)
3. Oli (@Gillian Moore)
...?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It was just wasted space which I've put to good use.
> I do empty it for Xmas Day which is the one day of the year that I do cook for my nephew....unless I can avoid it!



“Empty it” is a euphemism, right?  All that drinking before cooking. Oh my. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. What calories.[emoji6]



What IS calories?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 256085
> View attachment 256086
> 
> This is Jerry earning his keep. He was a wild cat we trapped as a kitten to control the wood rats around here. They are horrible about destroying wiring on outdoor appliances( pool controls , 4 wheeler, etc).. I never thought about the squirrels but they are so abundant that they are killing the trees not to mention destroying things in the shop where I keep horse feed. He is an excellent hunter. He is quite spoiled to my self and son but still remains wild to most others.. he was a wonderful acquisition. He has even bagged a copper head. Fearless! But I wouldn’t want on his bad side [emoji15]



A proud hunter.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's good. My nephew has some old consoles and games he doesn't use anymore and could use the cash so will suggest we try ebay too.
> I didn't think they'd be worth anything these days so worth a shot.
> Have a good time with the outlaws!



Final price £105 for the xbox 360, two controllers, a controller keyboard, two headsets and 5 games. Son is delighted


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’ll take just pie, thank you.



The mushy peas are a good alternative to baked beans for substrate


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from chilly Kent. We are off to the in-laws due to father in law's imminent birthday. Fingers crossed that they are on their best behaviour [emoji849]
> 
> In other news, I have son's 9 year old xbox 360 console on eBay. He is selling it as part of a bundle along with 5 games and a load of other stuff... so apart from supplying your own HDMI cable you can just plug it together and play it. It finishes today and bids have taken it to £92 already! We thought we might get £40 for it



Hope you’re as lucky with the in-laws as with eBay  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah.... Russia’s National “Unity Day” today.
> 
> 
> *Unity Day* (also called *Day of People’s Unity* or *National Unity Day*; Russian: День народного единства, Denʹ narodnogo yedinstva) is a national holiday in Russia held on November 4 (October 22, Old Style). It commemorates the popular uprising which expelled Polish occupation forces from Moscow in November 1612, and more generally the end of the Time of Troubles and turning point of the Polish-Muscovite War (1605–1618).
> 
> View attachment 256102



I’ve missed this one too. Not a holiday I celebrated as a child.  The girl on the left in the picture is wearing a Kyrgyz outfit.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good Afternoon/morning to you all.
> It's a very wet dismal Sunday here but quite mild.
> Lola has managed to drag himself out of his hide today and is tucking into his weeds and salad mix without any encouragement from me.
> Maybe he has turned over a new leaf........well several actually - he is a messy eater!
> Hope everyone has a good day.



Oh no, that Naughty Tortie award is slipping away as I’m typing this! Phew [emoji28]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Are we voting on that too besides the TFO Calendar (if we do get to vote on that one..)?
> The Annual CDR Naughty Tortie Award 2018. The nominees are:
> 1. Jacques (@Moozillion)
> 2. Lola (@Lyn W)
> 3. Oli (@Gillian Moore)
> ...?


oo-oo-oo! I love this! What kind of prize does the winner get? Will it be an annual contest? I'm in!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The mushy peas are a good alternative to baked beans for substrate


We call them creamed peas here in the colonies.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I very often conjure a meal out of my popty but never tried rabbit.
> Several bakeries in Wales use the word popty in their names.



I guess they rely on their ffwrn meicrodon a lot [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Final price £105 for the xbox 360, two controllers, a controller keyboard, two headsets and 5 games. Son is delighted



Well done!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The mushy peas are a good alternative to baked beans for substrate



That I could believe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> It was just wasted space which I've put to good use.
> I do empty it for Xmas Day which is the one day of the year that I do cook for my nephew....unless I can avoid it!


Avoiding cooking is an art form...  I've flat out told my coworkers that cat hair is an airborne hazard at my house. It's a natural fiber, completely renewable, but I wouldn't want to inadvertently share that particular fiber with them!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> oo-oo-oo! I love this! What kind of prize does the winner get? Will it be an annual contest? I'm in!



I don’t know. Any ideas? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We call them creamed peas here in the colonies.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> oh my!
> 
> I had a leg incident too. There's this new stray tom cat that's been coming around. He has gotten very pushy, and if I don' put the food down quick enough to suit him he attacks me. So yesterday I was opening the lids of tortoise enclosures, working my way to the back of the carport where the cat food container is, and he jumped on my leg and bit me! I smacked him with the tortoise food lid (plastic) I was holding, and he stopped attacking, but wasn't the least bit afraid of me. I felt liquid running down my leg, so went in the house and washed the wound with Betadine. I'm pondering two choices. . . trap him and take him to be euthanized, or trap him and take him to be neutered. He's not young. He beats up my cats and they're deathly afraid of
> him.


Yvonne, I hate to bring this up, but I'd be remiss if I ignored the animal health and disease part of my background (way back when I used to work for the State Veterinarian's office in FL)... 

Is rabies a problem or concern in your part of the country? 

In our TNR (trap-neuter-release) programs in Florida, they usually include a rabies vaccination along with the spay/neuter and ear tipping. Our TNR programs are locally or regionally based, so their services vary.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yvonne, I hate to bring this up, but I'd be remiss if I ignored the animal health and disease part of my background (way back when I used to work for the State Veterinarian's office in FL)...
> 
> Is rabies a problem or concern in your part of the country?
> 
> In our TNR (trap-neuter-release) programs in Florida, they usually include a rabies vaccination along with the spay/neuter and ear tipping. Our TNR programs are locally or regionally based, so their services vary.


I thought about that. Yes, rabies is common here. But he shows no signs of it. He's just mean.


----------



## JoesMum

Just escaped from the in-laws. They were reasonably well behaved this time perhaps because JoesDad’s brother and partner came too. On our way home now


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Just escaped from the in-laws. They were reasonably well behaved this time perhaps because JoesDad’s brother and partner came too. On our way home now


you didn't stay very long. You went when I was first reading all the posts and now you're leaving as I'm finishing up reading the posts. I guess it's time for me to turn off the computer and go outside!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> you didn't stay very long. You went when I was first reading all the posts and now you're leaving as I'm finishing up reading the posts. I guess it's time for me to turn off the computer and go outside!



Got there about 11.30am and left at 4pm. It’s long enough...


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I think he is competing with Lola for the 'naughty torty' award.


Good evening. 

That could be the case.  Though you can't imagine how naughty Oli is being lately.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> A quick reminder about the Christmas Card exchange to roomies. There’s no particular deadline to say you want to join in, but the more the merrier
> View attachment 256101
> 
> @DE42 @Laura1412 @JSWallace @Linhdan Nguyen @AZtortMom @meech008



Please join us!! It’s so fun getting cards from around world!

Just buy a box, sign your name, address and send!!

You can do it!!!


----------



## Momof4

Every year I walk in memory of my mom in the Susan G Komen Breast Cancer 5K. It’s so fun and inspirational! This year my friend and her daughter joined us. 
Unfortunately over the years I’ve had to walk for others. They are all on my sign.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings and Happy Sunday

Just back from a wonderful day out kayaking and taking a few pictures on the Magothy River here in Maryland, just north of Annapolis. Blue sky, calm winds, wonderful colors, no motorboat traffic.

Here’s one pix while I catch up in the CDR and have a snack.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Please join us!! It’s so fun getting cards from around world!
> 
> Just buy a box, sign your name, address and send!!
> 
> You can do it!!!


Yes, everyone, please do. You can't imagine how fun it was to receive cards from out of state, out of country! Some of our more inventive members included a little local geographical trinket in with the card, but that's not necessary. It was well appreciated, but sending just a card is fine.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are we voting on that too besides the TFO Calendar (if we do get to vote on that one..)?
> The Annual CDR Naughty Tortie Award 2018. The nominees are:
> 1. Jacques (@Moozillion)
> 2. Lola (@Lyn W)
> 3. Oli (@Gillian Moore)
> ...?


No. 2


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Final price £105 for the xbox 360, two controllers, a controller keyboard, two headsets and 5 games. Son is delighted


I bet he is.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> oo-oo-oo! I love this! What kind of prize does the winner get? Will it be an annual contest? I'm in!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just escaped from the in-laws. They were reasonably well behaved this time perhaps because JoesDad’s brother and partner came too. On our way home now


Thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Every year I walk in memory of my mom in the Susan G Komen Breast Cancer 5K. It’s so fun and inspirational! This year my friend and her daughter joined us.
> Unfortunately over the years I’ve had to walk for others. They are all on my sign.
> 
> View attachment 256121
> 
> 
> View attachment 256122
> 
> 
> View attachment 256123


Way to go Kathy. Well done.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Every year I walk in memory of my mom in the Susan G Komen Breast Cancer 5K. It’s so fun and inspirational! This year my friend and her daughter joined us.
> Unfortunately over the years I’ve had to walk for others. They are all on my sign.
> 
> View attachment 256121
> 
> 
> View attachment 256122
> 
> 
> View attachment 256123


Well done you. We have a similar walk in the UK for Breast Cancer.

Unfortunately I too know too many afflicted with it including a man. People forget that men can get breast cancer too.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Whatever you might be lacking in vocabulary (which I don't think is much at all, by the way), you more than make up for with your spelling and punctuation.
> 
> Drum roll please... (This is a big deal for anyone in the southern U.S.)...
> 
> You got the apostrophe right in Y'all!



LMAO!!!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Well done you. We have a similar walk in the UK for Breast Cancer.
> 
> Unfortunately I too know too many afflicted with it including a man. People forget that men can get breast cancer too.


Even in Jordan, such walks take place.


----------



## Yvonne G

The owner of my 'found' sulcata tortoise saw my craigslist ad and came and got the tortoise just now. Thank goodness!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> The owner of my 'found' sulcata tortoise saw my craigslist ad and came and got the tortoise just now. Thank goodness!!


I am so glad that he has gone home. And so glad that it was you acting as his temporary home. He couldn't have been in better hands 

I imagine his proper family have had a hard lesson is Sulcata strength and the need for secure boundaries!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I am so glad that he has gone home. And so glad that it was you acting as his temporary home. He couldn't have been in better hands
> 
> I imagine his proper family have had a hard lesson is Sulcata strength and the need for secure boundaries!


They think what happened was the solar powered gate ran out of 'juice' and stuck in the 'open' attitude. Then, later when juice built back up, it continued its path and closed (after the tortoise had escaped, of course). The tortoise lives on 8 acres of land and they didn't realize he was missing until someone called his attention to my ad.


----------



## Gillian M

all at Col Dark Room.​


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Are we voting on that too besides the TFO Calendar (if we do get to vote on that one..)?
> The Annual CDR Naughty Tortie Award 2018. The nominees are:
> 1. Jacques (@Moozillion)
> 2. Lola (@Lyn W)
> 3. Oli (@Gillian Moore)
> ...?


I forgot about Jacques and his naughtiness. I think it will be close call, although Lola has had a good day today!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> A helping hand?? Is that where the expression “green fingers” comes from?


....wrong colour!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> “Empty it” is a euphemism, right?  All that drinking before cooking. Oh my. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


It's the only way I can face cooking!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Final price £105 for the xbox 360, two controllers, a controller keyboard, two headsets and 5 games. Son is delighted


Excellent!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, that Naughty Tortie award is slipping away as I’m typing this! Phew [emoji28]


We'll see if it lasts!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Avoiding cooking is an art form...  I've flat out told my coworkers that cat hair is an airborne hazard at my house. It's a natural fiber, completely renewable, but I wouldn't want to inadvertently share that particular fiber with them!


I like your way of thinking!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Every year I walk in memory of my mom in the Susan G Komen Breast Cancer 5K. It’s so fun and inspirational! This year my friend and her daughter joined us.
> Unfortunately over the years I’ve had to walk for others. They are all on my sign.
> 
> View attachment 256121
> 
> 
> View attachment 256122
> 
> 
> View attachment 256123


It's a terrible disease.
We have a similar event in the UK but I've not taken part yet.
Well done to all of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings and Happy Sunday
> 
> Just back from a wonderful day out kayaking and taking a few pictures on the Magothy River here in Maryland, just north of Annapolis. Blue sky, calm winds, wonderful colors, no motorboat traffic.
> 
> Here’s one pix while I catch up in the CDR and have a snack.
> 
> View attachment 256127


Lovely autumnal colours.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> The owner of my 'found' sulcata tortoise saw my craigslist ad and came and got the tortoise just now. Thank goodness!!


That's great - a happy ending!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256171
> 
> all at Col Dark Room.​


Goodnight Gillian, sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Back to work for me tomorrow, so I'm going to try to have an early night.
Nos da fellow CDRers have a good Monday!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> It's a terrible disease.
> We have a similar event in the UK but I've not taken part yet.
> Well done to all of you.



Maybe one day you will. It’s very inspirational to see all the families and friends support someone they knew or know! 

The people watching is fun too! People are so creative! Next year we’re adding pink tutu’s!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Way to go Kathy. Well done.



Thank you!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I forgot about Jacques and his naughtiness. I think it will be close call, although Lola has had a good day today!



I think Toretto should be added to the naughty list.. every time I try giving her Timothy pellets, she poops on them [emoji35].. She’s VERY opinionated!


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256171
> 
> all at Col Dark Room.​



Back atcha Lady!


----------



## EllieMay

Is anyone else in agony over the calendar contest?? Not only am I impatient, but my son asks every 5 min if “we are in there” [emoji16]. I’m scared I’m missing it when I’m so busy that I can’t scroll regularly!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Is anyone else in agony over the calendar contest?? Not only am I impatient, but my son asks every 5 min if “we are in there” [emoji16]. I’m scared I’m missing it when I’m so busy that I can’t scroll regularly!!



Haaa, yes. I was out all day today, I thought for sure The Gallery would have gone up today, but I guess not. I’m sure someone here in the CDR will see and tip us all.


----------



## EllieMay

Supper was the last of my deer steak from last year (pressure is on now!) and some dipped strawberries for dessert. I rarely cook full meals when hubbys gone as the dogs are already wayyyy over weight! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Is anyone else in agony over the calendar contest?? Not only am I impatient, but my son asks every 5 min if “we are in there” [emoji16]. I’m scared I’m missing it when I’m so busy that I can’t scroll regularly!!


Josh told me he's going to try to put up the voting thread tonight.


----------



## EllieMay

Toretto & Pickles enjoying some spaghetti squash... Crusher missed this boat!


----------



## EllieMay

I didn’t get to share Halloween but it ended up being just my son & I. My daughter and her best friend had corresponding costumes with mine but they were in a career development competition (won 2nd) and didn’t get home till 10:30. Nephew corresponded with my son but he left that morning.. hubby was working and stepdaughter was at moms... We still got lots of Candy though he had a blast and has already decided his costume for next year.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Josh told me he's going to try to put up the voting thread tonight.



Thanks!! I swear I wasn’t fishing for an update from you.... but I’m sure glad to have it[emoji5]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The owner of my 'found' sulcata tortoise saw my craigslist ad and came and got the tortoise just now. Thank goodness!!



Good for the tort. He must’ve been missed! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I think Toretto should be added to the naughty list.. every time I try giving her Timothy pellets, she poops on them [emoji35].. She’s VERY opinionated!



So, we have 
1. Jacques 
2. Lola
3. Oli
4. Toretto
[emoji23]

Lola is currently leading with 1 vote


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Is anyone else in agony over the calendar contest?? Not only am I impatient, but my son asks every 5 min if “we are in there” [emoji16]. I’m scared I’m missing it when I’m so busy that I can’t scroll regularly!!



We’ll post alerts on here when it’s up! I know what you mean. Kristoff was in it two years ago, and I had to hide in the CDR the whole time to deal with a bad case of nerves. That one was a very close competition too, with a vote-off between my boy and another gorgeous picture.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 256183
> 
> Supper was the last of my deer steak from last year (pressure is on now!) and some dipped strawberries for dessert. I rarely cook full meals when hubbys gone as the dogs are already wayyyy over weight! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Sweet!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> No. 2



(Psst. Too much information?) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> So, we have
> 1. Jacques
> 2. Lola
> 3. Oli
> 4. Toretto
> [emoji23]
> 
> Lola is currently leading with 1 vote



It’s a hard choice. Lola and Oli have been noted for their naughtiness for a few years. Jacques piled more naughtiness into a few months that you would have thought possible. 

Joe would have been a contender when he was alive ... and Maggie’s late sulcata, Bob, was equally characterful but, due his size, more destructive. 

For me I think the 2018 prize must go to Jacques. The Lifetime Achievement award goes to Lola!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! It’s been a busy morning so far. I have been for my swim. The eBay sales are packed up and ready to take to the parcel office. And I have my supermarket shopping list sorted. 

We are off on our travels again later this week. Postcards will be sent


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> We’ll post alerts on here when it’s up! I know what you mean. Kristoff was in it two years ago, and I had to hide in the CDR the whole time to deal with a bad case of nerves. That one was a very close competition too, with a vote-off between my boy and another gorgeous picture.



I loved the picture with the butterfly on his butt!! I’m sure having some decent photography skills doesn’t hurt either! I’m guessing we get to order the calendar wether our pic makes it or not?? I want one so I have all of our torts on the wall (even if mine isn’t in there) [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It’s a hard choice. Lola and Oli have been noted for their naughtiness for a few years. Jacques piled more naughtiness into a few months that you would have thought possible.
> 
> Joe would have been a contender when he was alive ... and Maggie’s late sulcata, Bob, was equally characterful but, due his size, more destructive.
> 
> For me I think the 2018 prize must go to Jacques. The Lifetime Achievement award goes to Lola!



Being a parent is just HARD sometimes!!! But catching up on the history is very entertaining [emoji16]
Keep those stories coming Linda! I would actually challenge each of you to post a piece of “history” from the CDR for me.. I really like reading the escapades of the past from my new friends


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and a happy Monday to everyone (even you Carol!!) .. wishing you all a very enjoyable day!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday all...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The owner of my 'found' sulcata tortoise saw my craigslist ad and came and got the tortoise just now. Thank goodness!!


Did they say what happened and where they even aware that they had lost it? But I am glad it is back home now.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> They think what happened was the solar powered gate ran out of 'juice' and stuck in the 'open' attitude. Then, later when juice built back up, it continued its path and closed (after the tortoise had escaped, of course). The tortoise lives on 8 acres of land and they didn't realize he was missing until someone called his attention to my ad.


Well that answers my question.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think Toretto should be added to the naughty list.. every time I try giving her Timothy pellets, she poops on them [emoji35].. She’s VERY opinionated!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 256183
> 
> Supper was the last of my deer steak from last year (pressure is on now!) and some dipped strawberries for dessert. I rarely cook full meals when hubbys gone as the dogs are already wayyyy over weight! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Looks very yummy


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 256184
> View attachment 256185
> 
> Toretto & Pickles enjoying some spaghetti squash... Crusher missed this boat!


Toretto is so good looking. BTW am I supposed to be able to see Pickles in the two photos.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 256186
> 
> I didn’t get to share Halloween but it ended up being just my son & I. My daughter and her best friend had corresponding costumes with mine but they were in a career development competition (won 2nd) and didn’t get home till 10:30. Nephew corresponded with my son but he left that morning.. hubby was working and stepdaughter was at moms... We still got lots of Candy though he had a blast and has already decided his costume for next year.


You both look awesome. Send some of that candy my way if you still have left over that is...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> (Psst. Too much information?) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahahahahahaha. You are absolutely terrible. I almost fell off my chair.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and a happy Monday to everyone (even you Carol!!) .. wishing you all a very enjoyable day!!


Is that in Reference to my love hate relationship with Mondays?? You know me too well.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Being a parent is just HARD sometimes!!! But catching up on the history is very entertaining [emoji16]
> Keep those stories coming Linda! I would actually challenge each of you to post a piece of “history” from the CDR for me.. I really like reading the escapades of the past from my new friends



Well... Bob had many threads dedicated to his escapades. My favourite Bob story was the time Maggie posted fit to explode after he had bulldozed a block wall and eaten her prized rose bushes to the ground. Maggie said she was fit to murder him, commit torticide, but she forgave him in the end ... just about. 

Joe ... plenty of choice... how about the day I answered the front door to the postman and got a painful shock when Joe rammed my ankle. He had escaped his bit of the garden, climbed the steps into the kitchen and made his way through the entire house to attack me. And pooped on the living room carpet for good measure 
[emoji849][emoji1]

Now both are at the rainbow bridge ... causing mayhem no doubt!


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon all.
I just had some time at the end of my work day to have a squize on here. Loved lots of the comments, had lots of laughs. I refuse to be stressed over my torts and the calendar contest. They or her or him will either be in it or they won't. In my books they have won already (the day that I found them).
Today went by so quickly probably because I haven't had time to think. But that is how I like it sometimes. I hate being bored.
AAAANNNDDDD it is home time. Kids to pick up, shops to go to, and dogs to take for a walk. And my walk as well obviously. Then supper to make and chill time before bed.
Hope everyone has an awesome Monday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well... Bob had many threads dedicated to his escapades. My favourite Bob story was the time Maggie posted fit to explode after he had bulldozed a block wall and eaten her prized rose bushes to the ground. Maggie said she was fit to murder him, commit torticide, but she forgave him in the end ... just about.
> 
> Joe ... plenty of choice... how about the day I answered the front door to the postman and got a painful shock when Joe rammed my ankle. He had escaped his bit of the garden, climbed the steps into the kitchen and made his way through the entire house to attack me. And pooped on the living room carpet for good measure
> [emoji849][emoji1]
> 
> Now both are at the rainbow bridge ... causing mayhem no doubt!


Oh those are good stories.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh....did i say...it’s pouring down rain here today....and the same is forecast for tomorrow. Rain, rain rain. All the colorful deciduous tree leaves are falling to the ground like heavy, wet, red and yellow snowflakes :-(

But - on the horizon, the sun should be out on Wed and Thur, with moderate temps in the 60’s.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

My favorite Bob story was the time Maggie set the sprinkler going in his yard. Bob was able to hook the hose with his gular and dragged the sprinkler into his shed, where the water ruined the floor, needing to be replaced.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I loved the picture with the butterfly on his butt!! I’m sure having some decent photography skills doesn’t hurt either! I’m guessing we get to order the calendar wether our pic makes it or not?? I want one so I have all of our torts on the wall (even if mine isn’t in there) [emoji16]



Yours will still be there — either on a separate page or in the collage for the month of December (if it’s the same format as before). I will also want to order a calendar even if I didn’t participate.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahahahahaha. You are absolutely terrible. I almost fell off my chair.



Please don’t let me offer you a stool... [emoji85][emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is that in Reference to my love hate relationship with Mondays?? You know me too well.



That’s what I got out of it!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well... Bob had many threads dedicated to his escapades. My favourite Bob story was the time Maggie posted fit to explode after he had bulldozed a block wall and eaten her prized rose bushes to the ground. Maggie said she was fit to murder him, commit torticide, but she forgave him in the end ... just about.
> 
> Joe ... plenty of choice... how about the day I answered the front door to the postman and got a painful shock when Joe rammed my ankle. He had escaped his bit of the garden, climbed the steps into the kitchen and made his way through the entire house to attack me. And pooped on the living room carpet for good measure
> [emoji849][emoji1]
> 
> Now both are at the rainbow bridge ... causing mayhem no doubt!



They were amazing characters, although I joined too late for Bob. I did think of Joe and those sedums when posting the Naughty Tortie list. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite Bob story was the time Maggie set the sprinkler going in his yard. Bob was able to hook the hose with his gular and dragged the sprinkler into his shed, where the water ruined the floor, needing to be replaced.



[emoji85][emoji23][emoji85][emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

I think we should name it the Bob and Joe Annual Naughty Tortie Award. [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Oh....did I tell you all just how gorgeous it was just 24 hours ago......all sunshine. Was looking back at some of the pix I took, and this one looks pretty good. Some folks in the photo/kayak community don’t like it when one’s bow is in the picture. That said, I think sometimes it adds to the atmospherics - you can almost place yourself into the picture and be there.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite Bob story was the time Maggie set the sprinkler going in his yard. Bob was able to hook the hose with his gular and dragged the sprinkler into his shed, where the water ruined the floor, needing to be replaced.



There are too many too choose from with Bob


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Please don’t let me offer you a stool... [emoji85][emoji12]



* Sighs and wonders if Lena is actually a 7 year old boy *

Flushed with success at your puns again, Lena?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> * Sighs and wonders if Lena is actually a 7 year old boy *
> 
> Flushed with success at your puns again, Lena?


Sorry, I was on a roll...  I actually know several 7-year-old boys who'd fit the idea... "If you live with the wolves, you cry like the wolves."


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Josh told me he's going to try to put up the voting thread tonight.


Wow! Tonight? Great news.
Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and a happy Monday to everyone (even you Carol!!) .. wishing you all a very enjoyable day!!


Thanks and same to you.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Oh....did I tell you all just how gorgeous it was just 24 hours ago......all sunshine. Was looking back at some of the pix I took, and this one looks pretty good. Some folks in the photo/kayak community don’t like it when one’s bow is in the picture. That said, I think sometimes it adds to the atmospherics - you can almost place yourself into the picture and be there.
> 
> View attachment 256249



You need to make a kayaking calendar!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> You need to make a kayaking calendar!!



Yep. Just received this a few days ago. 

Hi - it's that time again! Every year we ask people to submit photos for consideration for inclusion in the *Cross Currents *calendar. We are now asking for photos for the 2019 calendar.
I just need to find a few best ones to submit (unlike this Forum) we can submit more than one.


----------



## Gillian M

everybody at CDR.​


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Please don’t let me offer you a stool... [emoji85][emoji12]


[emoji23] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Oh....did I tell you all just how gorgeous it was just 24 hours ago......all sunshine. Was looking back at some of the pix I took, and this one looks pretty good. Some folks in the photo/kayak community don’t like it when one’s bow is in the picture. That said, I think sometimes it adds to the atmospherics - you can almost place yourself into the picture and be there.
> 
> View attachment 256249


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256250
> 
> 
> everybody at CDR.​


Hi Gillian.
Hi Oli.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi Gillian.
> Hi Oli.


Hello.  Hope you are fine, back there.

We're fine though I'm about to declare a *WAR *on......*OLI!*


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello.  Hope you are fine, back there.
> 
> We're fine though I'm about to declare a *WAR *on......*OLI!*


What is he doing?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> What is he doing?


He has been driving me......nuts lately. He gets soaked, gets hand fed, I take him out for a so-called walk in the sun, but he's been restless don't know why. He's been trying to climb out of his enclosure for the third consecutive day.

Btw, the place is warm, and his light is on all day long.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Toretto is so good looking. BTW am I supposed to be able to see Pickles in the two photos.



The first picture is Toretto and the second is Pickles


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You both look awesome. Send some of that candy my way if you still have left over that is...



Sure thing!!! I do not need any encouragement for those evil calories that you try not to mention!!
[emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Well... Bob had many threads dedicated to his escapades. My favourite Bob story was the time Maggie posted fit to explode after he had bulldozed a block wall and eaten her prized rose bushes to the ground. Maggie said she was fit to murder him, commit torticide, but she forgave him in the end ... just about.
> 
> Joe ... plenty of choice... how about the day I answered the front door to the postman and got a painful shock when Joe rammed my ankle. He had escaped his bit of the garden, climbed the steps into the kitchen and made his way through the entire house to attack me. And pooped on the living room carpet for good measure
> [emoji849][emoji1]
> 
> Now both are at the rainbow bridge ... causing mayhem no doubt!



I can picture both of these events!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....did i say...it’s pouring down rain here today....and the same is forecast for tomorrow. Rain, rain rain. All the colorful deciduous tree leaves are falling to the ground like heavy, wet, red and yellow snowflakes :-(
> 
> But - on the horizon, the sun should be out on Wed and Thur, with moderate temps in the 60’s.
> 
> Enjoy the day.



Yuck! Try to stay dry so you can enjoy the better part of the week.. btw.... I have not heard the word “deciduous” since I was in school! I’m feeling smarter now[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite Bob story was the time Maggie set the sprinkler going in his yard. Bob was able to hook the hose with his gular and dragged the sprinkler into his shed, where the water ruined the floor, needing to be replaced.



Oh no!!! I bet that was a good laugh.. after the damage was over of course!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I think we should name it the Bob and Joe Annual Naughty Tortie Award. [emoji173]️



Sounds like a good choice! It’s clear to see that tortoises bear & far definitely have minds of their own!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> * Sighs and wonders if Lena is actually a 7 year old boy *
> 
> Flushed with success at your puns again, Lena?



If she is not, I definately am!! I truly laughed out loud at that one


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello.  Hope you are fine, back there.
> 
> We're fine though I'm about to declare a *WAR *on......*OLI!*



Oh do tell))


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> He has been driving me......nuts lately. He gets soaked, gets hand fed, I take him out for a so-called walk in the sun, but he's been restless don't know why. He's been trying to climb out of his enclosure for the third consecutive day.
> 
> Btw, the place is warm, and his light is on all day long.



I understand now


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> I understand now


If I do declare war, are you willing to intervene?  What about the rest of the ladies and gentlemen at CDR?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! I bet that was a good laugh.. after the damage was over of course!


There were many Bob stories. Once he climbed up several stairs - I think it was 8 or so - then walked across the porch and climbed down the stairs on the other side. Maggie answered a knock on her door to find one of her neighbors asking if that was her tortoise walking down the middle of the street.

She used to take him to events like store open house, vet open house, etc. There were pictures of Bob walking around amongst peoples' legs with a wire haired fox terrier riding on his back. He visited Santa three years in a row for pictures. Yes, Bob was quite the character.


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> If I do declare war ,are you willing to intervene?  What about the rest of the ladies and gentlemen at CDR?



I doubt that will be necessary as I can see that you have plenty of experience to handle this quite well... but if an intervention should be needed, which side should I pick [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> He has been driving me......nuts lately. He gets soaked, gets hand fed, I take him out for a so-called walk in the sun, but he's been restless don't know why. He's been trying to climb out of his enclosure for the third consecutive day.
> 
> Btw, the place is warm, and his light is on all day long.


Do you think that maybe he is restless because of the change of season?


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> I doubt that will be necessary as I can see that you have plenty of experience to handle this quite well... but if an intervention should be needed, which side should I pick [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Well, I'm beginning to lose my temper, my dear friend, so war seems to be near.

Chose the side you believe is right - democracy!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The first picture is Toretto and the second is Pickles


Hang on. I thought pickles was one of the babies?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Do you think that maybe he is restless because of the change of season?


Yep. There has been a sudden drop in temp and cold weather began without prior notice after hot weather.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The first picture is Toretto and the second is Pickles


For some reason when I looked at the photos I only saw Toretto. I am going blind.[emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> * Sighs and wonders if Lena is actually a 7 year old boy *
> 
> Flushed with success at your puns again, Lena?


I didn't get it until after Heathers comment. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> If I do declare war, are you willing to intervene?  What about the rest of the ladies and gentlemen at CDR?


I have always believed that you need to fight your own battles. That is how you grow stronger. But if you need help just call and I will help.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I have always believed that you need to fight your own battles. That is how you grow stronger. But if you need help just call and I will help.


Oh, with a tort as _stubborn _as Oli, I'm sure I am going to need help. Never did I think torts can be all that stubborn, did you? 

Thanks @CarolM , that is one person one my side.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. There has been a sudden drop in temp and cold weather began without prior notice after hot weather.


I'll send you good vibes with lots of patience to help you get through it.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, with a tort as _stubborn _as Oli, I'm sure I am going to need help. Never did I think torts can be all that stubborn, did you?
> 
> Thanks @CarolM , that is one person one my side.


Torts can most certainly give lessons in stubbornness.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I'll send you good vibes with lots of patience to help you get through it.


Oh ....thank you so much!  
Hope they don't take too long to get here.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Torts can most certainly give lessons in stubbornness.


So it seems.hahaha.



Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

@Momof4
@Lyn W
@JoesMum
@EllieMay
@Maro2Bear
and anyone else who is at CDR, are you ready for intervention if I declare war on Oli?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh ....thank you so much!
> Hope they don't take too long to get here.


It is on it's way. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> So it seems.hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 256272
> 
> Oli?


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> So it seems.hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 256272
> 
> Oli?


Like this.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> It is on it's way. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


Great! I'll be up all night waiting for its arrival.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Like this.
> View attachment 256285


That's more like it. Know why I chose the image with the donkey? Donkeys are known for being sooooo stubborn! UGH! And that's how Oli's has been behaving lately.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Great! I'll be up all night waiting for its arrival.


It seems you already getting it. If you can stay up all night waiting for it. [emoji3]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> It seems you already getting it. If you can stay up all night waiting for it. [emoji3]


As a matter of fact I just received it! Thank you so much. Phew! (sigh of relief).


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> That's more like it. Know why I chose the image with the donkey? Donkeys are known for being sooooo stubborn! UGH! And that's how Oli's has been behaving lately.


Then the pic fits the situation perfectly.


----------



## Gillian M

@CarolM for sending me all that patience. 

Btw, Oli has just fallen asleep.Will therefore keep it in my safe for tomorrow just in case.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> As a matter of fact I just received it! Thank you so much. Phew! (sigh of relief).


Glad I could help.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Then the pic fits the situation perfectly.


It sure does.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Glad I could help.


Thanks my dear friend.

Do you need all that much patience with your tort(s)? Hope not.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256286
> 
> @CarolM for sending me all that patience.
> 
> Btw, Oli has just fallen asleep.Will therefore keep it in my safe for tomorrow just in case.


Hmm. Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks my dear friend.
> 
> Do you need all that much patience with your tort(s)? Hope not.


Nope. Mine are behaving themselves.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Nope. Mine are behaving themselves.


But then with 4 of them competition is rife. They snooze they loose.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Good idea.


Don't want to run out of it. 

It may take time to get here.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Nope. Mine are behaving themselves.


Good to know that. Touch wood.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> But then with 4 of them competition is rife. They snooze they loose.


Four torts! God bless.

I do not know what I would have done with that many.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Four torts! Gd bless.
> 
> I do not know what I would have done with that many.


They are still small. And Angulata torts are small torts. So not so much trouble. The two Adults are outside and they rarely give me issues. Blue the male can be problematic when he gets randy though.


----------



## Gillian M

What species are your torts,@CarolM ?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> They are still small. And Angulata torts are small torts. So not so much trouble. The two Adults are outside and they rarely give me issues. Blue the male can be problematic when he gets randy though.


Oh, being able to house torts outside is a blessing. I live n a flat where space is limited.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Hang on. I thought pickles was one of the babies?



At 7 months, a baby no longer she is growing mega fast


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, being able to house torts outside is a blessing. I live n a flat where space is limited.


The two adults are outside. The little ones are in a vivarium.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> What species are your torts,@CarolM ?


Bowsprit. Angulata


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, with a tort as _stubborn _as Oli, I'm sure I am going to need help. Never did I think torts can be all that stubborn, did you?
> 
> Thanks @CarolM , that is one person one my side.



I think our naughty torts needs someone to support them and teach them so I’m going to side with them (although you’d think I’d learn my lesson about that by now) [emoji848]. Maybe Oli just needs a bit more understanding from you [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> So it seems.hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 256272
> 
> Oli?



Three likes for this one!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think our naughty torts needs someone to support them and teach them so I’m going to side with them (although you’d think I’d learn my lesson about that by now) [emoji848]. Maybe Oli just needs a bit more understanding from you [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


O awe.. Sides are being picked.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all.
Chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> The two adults are outside. The little ones are in a vivarium.
> View attachment 256287


So nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Good night all.
> Chat again tomorrow.


Goodnight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Three likes for this one!!!


Three?! Goodness!


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> I think our naughty torts needs someone to support them and teach them so I’m going to side with them (although you’d think I’d learn my lesson about that by now) [emoji848]. Maybe Oli just needs a bit more understanding from you [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I'm being very understanding. He's just being too stubborn.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> O awe.. Sides are being picked.



Friendly sides though.. I’ll serve as the public defender, champion of underdogs


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good night all.
> Chat again tomorrow.



‘Night Carol!


----------



## Gillian M

Good night and sweet dreams @EllieMay . Am exhausted, am going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Good night and sweet dreams @EllieMay . Am exhausted, am going to try and get some sleep.



Awww, I do hope Oli settles down for you... it’s only 3pm here so my day is still half way... sleep well friend!


----------



## Momof4

Hi!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hi!



Hey Kathy! Whatcha up to tonight?


----------



## Momof4

Boring! One kid is being tutored and my daughter and I are hiding in my room doing homework with a cute chihuahua beside us. The big dogs are outside.


----------



## Momof4

I was looking at recipes for Thanksgiving and these rolls looked good. No pic though.


----------



## Momof4

This one too! 
I was bored at the orthodontist.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Boring! One kid is being tutored and my daughter and I are hiding in my room doing homework with a cute chihuahua beside us. The big dogs are outside.



I like boring!! I thought I was going to have to make a vet call for one of my horses but it seems she is fine now.. thank goodness. Now daughter and I are watching a lifetime movie (life size with Tyra banks and Lindsey Lohan ) and son is playing the iPad


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I was looking at recipes for Thanksgiving and these rolls looked good. No pic though.
> View attachment 256319



Sounds good and doesn’t seem to hard


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> This one too!
> I was bored at the orthodontist.
> View attachment 256320
> 
> View attachment 256321



Yum!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I like boring!! I thought I was going to have to make a vet call for one of my horses but it seems she is fine now.. thank goodness. Now daughter and I are watching a lifetime movie (life size with Tyra banks and Lindsey Lohan ) and son is playing the iPad



So glad your horse is ok.

It’s very boring with my husband gone! 10 more days. There are pros and cons though.

Love movie nights! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I was looking at recipes for Thanksgiving and these rolls looked good. No pic though.
> View attachment 256319


Yum! Please put some into my TORTOISE package. Or into my Christmas card envelope.
Which reminds me...


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 256345
> View attachment 256346
> View attachment 256347
> View attachment 256348
> View attachment 256349


A good dosage of laugh. Thank you, Ken!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This one too!
> I was bored at the orthodontist.
> View attachment 256320
> 
> View attachment 256321


Looks delicious but far too much trouble.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 256345
> View attachment 256346
> View attachment 256347
> View attachment 256348
> View attachment 256349


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Happy Tuesday everyone.
Watch out for the one legged Pirate. I think he is up to his silly games. I am sure that he put a tea bag in my coffee cup this morning. Or maybe the Meerkats are back? ( insert jaws theme song here).


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! It's foggy here. It always is on November 6th unless there's a good wind thanks to the fireworks on November 5th. It's true, a single evening where bonfires are lit and fireworks are fired just about everywhere in the UK affects our weather!

I'd suspect the meerkats Carol, they have been quiet for quite a while. They probably got carried away after Trick or Treat... or maybe they were following Yorkshire's Mischief Night on November 4th [emoji35] 

They'll be hiding out in the cellar somewhere. I'll dust and polish the jellyfish so we can see a bit better... and perhaps we could help pack away the Wool Spider's Halloween Decorations as they are making it easier for the meerkats to move round undetected? I am sure she won't mind, if she exists, as she'll be starting to knit Christmas decorations soon.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! It's foggy here. It always is on November 6th unless there's a good wind thanks to the fireworks on November 5th. It's true, a single evening where bonfires are lit and fireworks are fired just about everywhere in the UK affects our weather!
> 
> I'd suspect the meerkats Carol, they have been quiet for quite a while. They probably got carried away after Trick or Treat... or maybe they were following Yorkshire's Mischief Night on November 4th [emoji35]
> 
> They'll be hiding out in the cellar somewhere. I'll dust and polish the jellyfish so we can see a bit better... and perhaps we could help pack away the Wool Spider's Halloween Decorations as they are making it easier for the meerkats to move round undetected? I am sure she won't mind, if she exists, as she'll be starting to knit Christmas decorations soon.


Thanks Linda. Hmm - well it is spring time over here so I guess spring cleaning is still good. 

It is scary that your weather gets affected so quickly by the fireworks. There must be a huge amount of people firing off fireworks. I hope that it blows away soon so that you can have clear skies again.


----------



## JoesMum

I just have to share this beautiful photograph of my niece with you



It was taken by internationally renowned photographer Rankin as part of a campaign for Airbnb who are working with the UK's Heritage Crafts Association to promote crafts. 

My niece and her Dad are both woodworkers. Her Dad revived the ancient craft of pole lathe wood turning (leg power not motors to spin the lathe) and now travels the world advising on archaeological digs as well as making wonderful wooden bowls; he received and MBE medal from the Queen for his work to ensure ancient craft skills are not lost. 

My niece, who grew up with an axe in her hand and wood-shavings in her bed  , specialises in wooden spoon making and teaches the craft.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thanks Linda. Hmm - well it is spring time over here so I guess spring cleaning is still good.
> 
> It is scary that your weather gets affected so quickly by the fireworks. There must be a huge amount of people firing off fireworks. I hope that it blows away soon so that you can have clear skies again.


We'll get a few days of rain and then the weather will retun to its normal unpredictable self


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just have to share this beautiful photograph of my niece with you
> View attachment 256353
> 
> 
> It was taken by internationally renowned photographer Rankin as part of a campaign for Airbnb who are working with the UK's Heritage Crafts Association to promote crafts.
> 
> My niece and her Dad are both woodworkers. Her Dad revived the ancient craft of pole lathe wood turning (leg power not motors to spin the lathe) and now travels the world advising on archaeological digs as well as making wonderful wooden bowls; he received and MBE medal from the Queen for his work to ensure ancient craft skills are not lost.
> 
> My niece, who grew up with an axe in her hand and wood-shavings in her bed  , specialises in wooden spoon making and teaches the craft.


Wow. She is gorgeous. I love wood pieces and art.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I just have to share this beautiful photograph of my niece with you
> View attachment 256353
> 
> 
> It was taken by internationally renowned photographer Rankin as part of a campaign for Airbnb who are working with the UK's Heritage Crafts Association to promote crafts.
> 
> My niece and her Dad are both woodworkers. Her Dad revived the ancient craft of pole lathe wood turning (leg power not motors to spin the lathe) and now travels the world advising on archaeological digs as well as making wonderful wooden bowls; he received and MBE medal from the Queen for his work to ensure ancient craft skills are not lost.
> 
> My niece, who grew up with an axe in her hand and wood-shavings in her bed  , specialises in wooden spoon making and teaches the craft.



Wooden spoons? Tut-tut, Linda! I think you and @CarolM should put that rugby match behind you now. 

 

She’s gorgeous!


----------



## Kristoff

Half of my cards that will be traveling outside Europe are ready! Planning to send them tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Wooden spoons? Tut-tut, Linda! I think you and @CarolM should put that rugby match behind you now.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Half of my cards that will be traveling outside Europe are ready! Planning to send them tomorrow


Argh! Mine aren't. I must get organised!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I just have to share this beautiful photograph of my niece with you
> View attachment 256353
> 
> 
> It was taken by internationally renowned photographer Rankin as part of a campaign for Airbnb who are working with the UK's Heritage Crafts Association to promote crafts.
> 
> My niece and her Dad are both woodworkers. Her Dad revived the ancient craft of pole lathe wood turning (leg power not motors to spin the lathe) and now travels the world advising on archaeological digs as well as making wonderful wooden bowls; he received and MBE medal from the Queen for his work to ensure ancient craft skills are not lost.
> 
> My niece, who grew up with an axe in her hand and wood-shavings in her bed  , specialises in wooden spoon making and teaches the craft.



She is truly beautiful & unique! What a wonderful story!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> She is truly beautiful & unique! What a wonderful story!


It's so unlike her in many ways! It just goes to show what an amazing photographer can see in their subject. 

Niece is always the one in the scruffiest of clothing that looks like she has been dragged through a hedge backwards (probably has actually!) and her hair is any shade... blue is quite popular! She and my daughter, the dormouse-catching ecologist I posted a photo of before, are first cousins through my sister and I.

Those blue eyes are from my Dad's side of the family! Daughter's freckles are her red-head Dad's fault


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Argh! Mine aren't. I must get organised!


Me Too!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's so unlike her in many ways! It just goes to show what an amazing photographer can see in their subject.
> 
> Niece is always the one in the scruffiest of clothing that looks like she has been dragged through a hedge backwards (probably has actually!) and her hair is any shade... blue is quite popular! She and my daughter, the dormouse-catching ecologist I posted a photo of before, are first cousins through my sister and I.
> 
> Those blue eyes are from my Dad's side of the family! Daughter's freckles are her red-head Dad's fault


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It's so unlike her in many ways! It just goes to show what an amazing photographer can see in their subject.
> 
> Niece is always the one in the scruffiest of clothing that looks like she has been dragged through a hedge backwards (probably has actually!) and her hair is any shade... blue is quite popular! She and my daughter, the dormouse-catching ecologist I posted a photo of before, are first cousins through my sister and I.
> 
> Those blue eyes are from my Dad's side of the family! Daughter's freckles are her red-head Dad's fault



Well she is well put together! Beauty is always more to me when it’s natural and unrecognized.. seems like she favors you some


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I just have to share this beautiful photograph of my niece with you
> View attachment 256353
> 
> 
> It was taken by internationally renowned photographer Rankin as part of a campaign for Airbnb who are working with the UK's Heritage Crafts Association to promote crafts.
> 
> My niece and her Dad are both woodworkers. Her Dad revived the ancient craft of pole lathe wood turning (leg power not motors to spin the lathe) and now travels the world advising on archaeological digs as well as making wonderful wooden bowls; he received and MBE medal from the Queen for his work to ensure ancient craft skills are not lost.
> 
> My niece, who grew up with an axe in her hand and wood-shavings in her bed  , specialises in wooden spoon making and teaches the craft.




Love it! I love all things made from wood, let alone hand crafted one of a kind type items. For a long time i was into carving “Old World” Father Claus characters and angels and other Christmas bazaar items. I took orders one year...and got so many orders from friends and co-workers that I was over whelmed. Had to carve, paint, wrap, box and ship off all before Xmas... very stressful.... Your niece’s spoons are great. It takes a lot of talent, time and patience. I started, but have yet to finish a hand carved Welsh wooden spoon attached to a chain. all from one piece of wood. I guess I should finish. When in Yorkshire, used to get all my wood from - Boroughbridge-based John Boddy Timber - a family business which was in operation for 120 years.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Love it! I love all things made from wood, let alone hand crafted one of a kind type items. For a long time i was into carving “Old World” Father Claus characters and angels and other Christmas bazaar items. I took orders one year...and got so many orders from friends and co-workers that I was over whelmed. Had to carve, paint, wrap, box and ship off all before Xmas... very stressful.... Your niece’s spoons are great. It takes a lot of talent, time and patience. I started, but have yet to finish a hand carved Welsh wooden spoon attached to a chain. all from one piece of wood. I guess I should finish. When in Yorkshire, used to get all my wood from - Boroughbridge-based John Boddy Timber - a family business which was in operation for 120 years.





As I am half Welsh, we were given a love spoon on our wedding day. It hangs in the hall next to the front door


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 256355
> 
> As I am half Welsh, we were given a love spoon on our wedding day. It hangs in the hall next to the front door



Yep - perfect!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 256355
> 
> As I am half Welsh, we were given a love spoon on our wedding day. It hangs in the hall next to the front door


That is beautiful


----------



## CarolM

I just realized that my one year anniversary on TFO came and went on the 30/10/2018. Oh Well. We will celebrate next year.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I just realized that my one year anniversary on TFO came and went on the 30/10/2018. Oh Well. We will celebrate next year.



Happy roomiversary! I have absolutely no idea when I first got lost in here. It wasn’t right at the start as it was created during a period when I wasn’t posting much


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Happy roomiversary! I have absolutely no idea when I first got lost in here. It wasn’t right at the start as it was created during a period when I wasn’t posting much



OK I joined sooner than I thought! Four days and, in true CDR style , 53 pages into the thread!

I was teasing @spud’s_mum (who was then known as spudthetortoise)
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-53#post-1148481


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Awww, I do hope Oli settles down for you... it’s only 3pm here so my day is still half way... sleep well friend!


Good evening. (It's 7.20pm here).

Oli did not settled down I'm afraid. It seems that war is very near.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Hi!


Hi Kathy.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> I like boring!! I thought I was going to have to make a vet call for one of my horses but it seems she is fine now.. thank goodness. Now daughter and I are watching a lifetime movie (life size with Tyra banks and Lindsey Lohan ) and son is playing the iPad


Hope you enjoyed the movie. 

Am bored too. Had it been warmer I would have taken Oli for a "walk." It might have calmed him down. Right?


----------



## JoesMum

Hi Gillian! * waves *

We're just about to eat dinner (mushroom risotto) I'll try to be back later


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. (It's 7.20pm here).
> 
> It seems that war is very near.



War is never much of a good thing.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Happy roomiversary! I have absolutely no idea when I first got lost in here. It wasn’t right at the start as it was created during a period when I wasn’t posting much


Hi Linda.

Yep, CDR wasn't there right from the beginning. When it did star, we got into it one after the other. Remember?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hi Gillian! * waves *
> 
> We're just about to eat dinner (mushroom risotto) I'll try to be back later


Hi Linda and enjoy your dinner, which sounds yummy.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> War is never much of a good thing.


Oh that I know my friend. But Oli has been very, very naughty, stubborn lately, you name it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> OK I joined sooner than I thought! Four days and, in true CDR style , 53 pages into the thread!
> 
> I was teasing @spud’s_mum (who was then known as spudthetortoise)
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-53#post-1148481


I am not sure when I got lost in the CDR either. But it was more than likely around December last year.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR.​


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I just realized that my one year anniversary on TFO came and went on the 30/10/2018. Oh Well. We will celebrate next year.






(Just like the folks at AA - you're one year old in Forum years!!!)​


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Happy roomiversary! I have absolutely no idea when I first got lost in here. It wasn’t right at the start as it was created during a period when I wasn’t posting much


October 26, 2011 - so you're seven forum years old! happy belated birthday!!


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256380
> 
> 
> everyone at CDR.​


[emoji113] [emoji113]


----------



## Momof4

I’m trying to catch up but I’m blind as a bat with my new contacts on[emoji51] 
I’m getting my hair done so I can’t switch to my glasses.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (Just like the folks at AA - you're one year old in Forum years!!!)​


Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> October 26, 2011 - so you're seven forum years old! happy belated birthday!!


[emoji210][emoji213][emoji211][emoji253][emoji253]
Happy Belated CDR Birthday from me too. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji511]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up but I’m blind as a bat with my new contacts on[emoji51]
> I’m getting my hair done so I can’t switch to my glasses.


Oh dear. Use your sonar senses to see if the posts will bounce back at you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up but I’m blind as a bat with my new contacts on[emoji51]
> I’m getting my hair done so I can’t switch to my glasses.


I tried contacts years ago. So I was wearing contacts and using reading glasses for the computer and books. I switched over to contacts that had the close-up prescription around the outer edge of the contact, and that worked ok for a while. But after several years of using contacts I decided it was just too much trouble and too uncomfortable and just went back to glasses. Now I have a pair of Progressive/Transition that I wear most of the time, a pair of reading for the computer and Kindle, and a pair of distance for watching TV. I hated having to move my head up and down to find the right place for reading, and when watching TV I had to hold my head at an uncomfortable angle to see through the distance portion. So three pair suits me just fine, thank you very much!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wait. . . Having your hair done? Oh what a luxury!! Some day I'd like to try that.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wait. . . Having your hair done? Oh what a luxury!! Some day I'd like to try that.



Go!! You only live once!!


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. (It's 7.20pm here).
> 
> Oli did not settled down I'm afraid. It seems that war is very near.



Well darn... council will get prepared!!! [emoji38]


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you enjoyed the movie.
> 
> Am bored too. Had it been warmer I would have taken Oli for a "walk." It might have calmed him down. Right?



I enjoyed the time with my daughter... movie was kind of iffy . Poor Oli... I have noticed that Toretto shows out when she doesn’t get to go out or she’s not fed her favorite snacks:-(


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Well darn... council will get prepared!!! [emoji38]


Hi! I for one am more than ready.  Are you?  Oli was naughty for the fourth consecutive day, and only fell asleep a while ago.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> I enjoyed the time with my daughter... movie was kind of iffy . Poor Oli... I have noticed that Toretto shows out when she doesn’t get to go out or she’s not fed her favorite snacks:-(


Glad you enjoyed the movie.

Goodness. Even Toretto seems to be another spoiled brat.


----------



## Gillian M

​See, @EllieMay ? Oli is ready, so why shouldn't I be?


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I just have to share this beautiful photograph of my niece with you
> View attachment 256353
> 
> 
> It was taken by internationally renowned photographer Rankin as part of a campaign for Airbnb who are working with the UK's Heritage Crafts Association to promote crafts.
> 
> My niece and her Dad are both woodworkers. Her Dad revived the ancient craft of pole lathe wood turning (leg power not motors to spin the lathe) and now travels the world advising on archaeological digs as well as making wonderful wooden bowls; he received and MBE medal from the Queen for his work to ensure ancient craft skills are not lost.
> 
> My niece, who grew up with an axe in her hand and wood-shavings in her bed  , specialises in wooden spoon making and teaches the craft.



Well she cleans up nice!! I love that her and her dad are woodworkers!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I just realized that my one year anniversary on TFO came and went on the 30/10/2018. Oh Well. We will celebrate next year.



Only a year?!?! 

Happy CDRversary!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Love it! I love all things made from wood, let alone hand crafted one of a kind type items. For a long time i was into carving “Old World” Father Claus characters and angels and other Christmas bazaar items. I took orders one year...and got so many orders from friends and co-workers that I was over whelmed. Had to carve, paint, wrap, box and ship off all before Xmas... very stressful.... Your niece’s spoons are great. It takes a lot of talent, time and patience. I started, but have yet to finish a hand carved Welsh wooden spoon attached to a chain. all from one piece of wood. I guess I should finish. When in Yorkshire, used to get all my wood from - Boroughbridge-based John Boddy Timber - a family business which was in operation for 120 years.



Sounds stressful!!


----------



## Momof4

I’ve had contacts for 20 years but I have a new eye dr because mine retired. 
This new lady just gave me the wrong prescription I believe. They are only samples. I told her I wanted to go back to mono and she said, oh, I did really change it that much! 
Oh really? Because I can’t see!! 
So frustrating. I wear glasses 99% of the time because they are so comfortable. My astigmatism gives me grief.


----------



## Momof4

After my hair I was starving so I walked next door to Subway and ordered a turkey sandwich and came home with tuna! 
I first noticed the bread wasn’t what I ordered but then again I was still blind so I took a bite and it was tuna. 
I was so hungry I didn’t even care!! I wonder how the guy behind me felt?


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bee62 - how's your leg?

this should cheer you up a bit:

https://imgur.com/gallery/r7wMJJp


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Only a year?!?!
> 
> Happy CDRversary!!!


Lol. It is my TFO anniversary. December will be my CDR anniversary.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ve had contacts for 20 years but I have a new eye dr because mine retired.
> This new lady just gave me the wrong prescription I believe. They are only samples. I told her I wanted to go back to mono and she said, oh, I did really change it that much!
> Oh really? Because I can’t see!!
> So frustrating. I wear glasses 99% of the time because they are so comfortable. My astigmatism gives me grief.


Nothing worse than having the wrong prescription for your contacts and or glasses. Good luck with getting the new doc to get it right.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> After my hair I was starving so I walked next door to Subway and ordered a turkey sandwich and came home with tuna!
> I first noticed the bread wasn’t what I ordered but then again I was still blind so I took a bite and it was tuna.
> I was so hungry I didn’t even care!! I wonder how the guy behind me felt?


Lol. You are just not having much luck today. I hope it changes for the better.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 - how's your leg?
> 
> this should cheer you up a bit:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/r7wMJJp


Sabine has been on my mind the whole day. And everytime I wanted to ask on here something would distract me and I would forget to post my question. So I am glad you brought it up because I would like to know as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> After my hair I was starving so I walked next door to Subway and ordered a turkey sandwich and came home with tuna!
> I first noticed the bread wasn’t what I ordered but then again I was still blind so I took a bite and it was tuna.
> I was so hungry I didn’t even care!! I wonder how the guy behind me felt?


LOL! It's just not your day!

Speaking of turkey, there's a commercial showing a breaded and fried turkey dinner. Man that makes me hungry. But it's for Cracker Barrel, and we don't have that restaurant here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Read this:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/oh-the-suspense-is-killing-you.170951/


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Sounds stressful!!



Yes, the carving and creative bits were no longer fun. Full production mode for a month or so. But, I was able to fill all the orders and everyone was happy.

This has got me in the mood to dig out my carving stuff and work on some for Christmas...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Read this:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/oh-the-suspense-is-killing-you.170951/



Yeah....good idea. We get to vote twice today.!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! It's just not your day!
> 
> Speaking of turkey, there's a commercial showing a breaded and fried turkey dinner. Man that makes me hungry. But it's for Cracker Barrel, and we don't have that restaurant here.



I guess not! To add to it that sandwich went right thru me so I closed my eyes for a cat nap before school pick up. 

I’ve seen those commercials and it does look good! I’ve never eaten at a Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Momof4

@CarolM

OMG!! I just that giant spider you posted!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256388
> ​See, @EllieMay ? Oli is ready, so why shouldn't I be?



Lol!!!!! So I see now!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

If you want to buy a calendar, you can pre-order here:

https://tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/

the title of the thread says 2018, but it's for the 2019 calendar


----------



## EllieMay

I have eagerly watched for the voting thread but I can barely hold my eyes open.. I’m going to have to give it up until in the morning. :-(

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I just realized that my one year anniversary on TFO came and went on the 30/10/2018. Oh Well. We will celebrate next year.


Happy belated First Birthday, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> OK I joined sooner than I thought! Four days and, in true CDR style , 53 pages into the thread!
> 
> I was teasing @spud’s_mum (who was then known as spudthetortoise)
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-53#post-1148481



My roomiversary was on October 19.  Sorry I missed it, I'll go make cupcakes for everyone to celebrate with me. 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2443#post-1397273


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m trying to catch up but I’m blind as a bat with my new contacts on[emoji51]
> I’m getting my hair done so I can’t switch to my glasses.



Just don't step on a hedgehog...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji210][emoji213][emoji211][emoji253][emoji253]
> Happy Belated CDR Birthday from me too. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji511]


Happy belated birthday, @JoesMum! Here, have a cupcake


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Use your sonar senses to see if the posts will bounce back at you.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Read this:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/oh-the-suspense-is-killing-you.170951/


This was one naughty thread title -- and your post, Yvonne! Yes, it is killing us!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> 
> OMG!! I just that giant spider you posted!!! Yikes!!!


The Wool Spider? Where? Was she caught on camera at last??


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have eagerly watched for the voting thread but I can barely hold my eyes open.. I’m going to have to give it up until in the morning. :-(
> 
> Goodnight everyone!


Good night, Heather. I'm sure the thread will be up soon, and the mods will stop teasing us


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Lots of work ahead today. But please do tag me if you spot the elusive voting thread later today.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’ve had contacts for 20 years but I have a new eye dr because mine retired.
> This new lady just gave me the wrong prescription I believe. They are only samples. I told her I wanted to go back to mono and she said, oh, I did really change it that much!
> Oh really? Because I can’t see!!
> So frustrating. I wear glasses 99% of the time because they are so comfortable. My astigmatism gives me grief.



I never went to contacts because of my astigmatism and then because I can’t be bothered. 

I am very short sighted and the distance prescription over-corrects the reading so I have varifocals. 

However my reading vision is changing rapidly and I still end up taking my glasses off to read.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s chucking it down with rain here, but the garden needs it so I mustn’t complain. 

Today I must pack because tomorrow we are travelling


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, the carving and creative bits were no longer fun. Full production mode for a month or so. But, I was able to fill all the orders and everyone was happy.
> 
> This has got me in the mood to dig out my carving stuff and work on some for Christmas...


Well if you do get your carving stuff out, post us some progress pics please. BTW We still need a pic of Sully's finished house.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> 
> OMG!! I just that giant spider you posted!!! Yikes!!!


Whahahaha. it is still there. I check to see that it is there everyday. Just in case. One day I won't see and will then panic thinking it might have gone into my house.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy belated First Birthday, Carol!
> 
> View attachment 256423
> View attachment 256424
> View attachment 256425


LOL Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My roomiversary was on October 19.  Sorry I missed it, I'll go make cupcakes for everyone to celebrate with me.
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2443#post-1397273
> 
> View attachment 256426


A belated CDR Birthday Lena. Seems like both you and Linda joined the CDR in the same month.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> This was one naughty thread title -- and your post, Yvonne! Yes, it is killing us!!!


Killing me Softly!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The Wool Spider? Where? Was she caught on camera at last??


Ha Ha Ha - Nope it was this one - in my garden.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s chucking it down with rain here, but the garden needs it so I mustn’t complain.
> 
> Today I must pack because tomorrow we are travelling


Ooohhh, So where are we going again. The beauty of you traveling is that I don't have to pack, you do it all for me.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon All,

I hope everyone is having a fantastic Wednesday so far. Work is keeping me busy. So having to pop in when I can. I must still go and check to see if the thread is up yet or not. 

@Bee62 - Let us know how you are doing and if you are alright? Missing you and the last we heard from you was when you mentioned the antibiotics for your leg.


----------



## CarolM

Sorry, I couldn't resist:


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> This was one naughty thread title -- and your post, Yvonne! Yes, it is killing us!!!



Ain’t it tho!!!!! (Proper grammar just for you Anne)


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh, So where are we going again. The beauty of you traveling is that I don't have to pack, you do it all for me.


It's going to be a surprise. The story will unfold as it happens (luckily my mobile phone package allows me to use the internet when I travel - which is the first clue)


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good night, Heather. I'm sure the thread will be up soon, and the mods will stop teasing us



Let us pray [emoji1317]. 
And meditate [emoji89] 
and gripe about it[emoji48]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Killing me Softly!!



Good one!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's going to be a surprise. The story will unfold as it happens (luckily my mobile phone package allows me to use the internet when I travel - which is the first clue)


Oh noooooo. I am terrible at guessing games. Another suspense that needs to unfold. Life is never boring. That's for sure.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I was just thinking about you. Wondering if I should post a pic of a camel just to get you to say Hi.

Hi *waves*


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aaaargh! Something leapt out of the dark at me!

* Polishes a jellyfish *

Adam! Lovely to not see you!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Let us pray [emoji1317].
> And meditate [emoji89]
> and gripe about it[emoji48]


Did it work yet? Maybe we need to do a dance or something?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh noooooo. I am terrible at guessing games. Another suspense that needs to unfold. Life is never boring. That's for sure.



Another clue: We are going to need these


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Another clue: We are going to need these
> View attachment 256472


You are going to Switzerland!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You are going to Switzerland!!!!!



Ooh no! 

Clue one was I was lucky my mobile contract allowed data when I go there.

Within the European Economic Area all mobile phone companies have to allow roaming by people from other nations in that area. Which means I’m not going to Europe. 

There’s a big, and much easier than the phone data, clue in the photo if people look carefully  (It’s not in the words)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooh no!
> 
> Clue one was I was lucky my mobile contract allowed data when I go there.
> 
> Within the European Economic Area all mobile phone companies have to allow roaming by people from other nations in that area. Which means I’m not going to Europe.
> 
> There’s a big, and much easier than the phone data, clue in the photo if people look carefully  (It’s not in the words)



I have no clue about mobile phone roaming rules etc for overseas. So I am going to have to rely on one of my roomies to help me out and work it out for me. 

Or 

I will just have to wait for the postcards.

How long is your flight? And Maybe you are going somewhere exotic then? *wiggles eyebrows in a suggestive manner*


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Another clue: We are going to need these
> View attachment 256472


Where to in the US?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have no clue about mobile phone roaming rules etc for overseas. So I am going to have to rely on one of my roomies to help me out and work it out for me.
> 
> Or
> 
> I will just have to wait for the postcards.
> 
> How long is your flight? And Maybe you are going somewhere exotic then? *wiggles eyebrows in a suggestive manner*



The flight there takes 3 hours and 8 hours to get there. The flight back takes 7 hours and 12 hours.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The flight there takes 3 hours and 8 hours to get there. The flight back takes 7 hours and 12 hours.


oh no, now you have totally confused me!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> oh no, now you have totally confused me!!!


That was the general idea [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Killing me Softly!!



That is one of my favorite songs!! 
Especially when I’m alone in car, because I can sing my heart out!


----------



## Momof4

I’m having coffee with my mom friends. We all met and volunteered together when the kids were tiny.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m having coffee with my mom friends. We all met and volunteered together when the kids were tiny.



That sounds good. I have friends like that too


----------



## JoesMum

Travel souvenirs: 



Weonard (left) and Wilfred live in our conservatory. Weonard is a Highland Cow (Scottish breed), but was bought in Herefordshire on the Welsh border. He’s named after the village of St Weonard’s where we stopped that day only because we had never heard of St Weonard. In those pre-internet days we figured we could find out if we went in the church, which we did. These days I can give you a link to Wikipedia 

Wilfred is a water buffalo from @CarolM’s home town - Cape Town. He’s named after a taxi driver who was wonderfully kind to our children the day we bought Wilfred. They were hot, tired and grouchy and he found water and chocolate and teased and sang with them. We kept his card and used him for the rest of our stay there. 

Has anyone else got souvenirs with memories attached?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Ooh no!
> 
> Clue one was I was lucky my mobile contract allowed data when I go there.
> 
> Within the European Economic Area all mobile phone companies have to allow roaming by people from other nations in that area. Which means I’m not going to Europe.
> 
> There’s a big, and much easier than the phone data, clue in the photo if people look carefully  (It’s not in the words)




Two pronger adapters.... off to North America to visit us all?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Two pronger adapters.... off to North America to visit us all?



Well spotted!  I won't be near any roomies though


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Hump day indeed

A sunny morning here, 60’s, got an early paddle in.

Just one teaser pix while I take a look at the others.... No calendar contest voting i see...






This one isnt too bad either.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Hump day indeed
> 
> A sunny morning here, 60’s, got an early paddle in.
> 
> Just one teaser pix while I take a look at the others.... No calendar contest voting i see...
> 
> View attachment 256493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one isnt too bad either.
> 
> View attachment 256494



You are spoiled for scenery!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That was the general idea [emoji23]


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That is one of my favorite songs!!
> Especially when I’m alone in car, because I can sing my heart out!


It is a beautiful song.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Two pronger adapters.... off to North America to visit us all?





JoesMum said:


> The flight there takes 3 hours and 8 hours to get there. The flight back takes 7 hours and 12 hours.


And by way of explanation for the flight times (clue 3). I am travelling to another timezone so the actual flight time and the time it appears to have taken when you look at your adjusted watch are different


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fantastic Wednesday so far. Work is keeping me busy. So having to pop in when I can. I must still go and check to see if the thread is up yet or not.
> 
> @Bee62 - Let us know how you are doing and if you are alright? Missing you and the last we heard from you was when you mentioned the antibiotics for your leg.
> 
> View attachment 256470


Good evening and happy Wednesday to you and everybody else at CDR.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Aaaargh! Something leapt out of the dark at me!
> 
> * Polishes a jellyfish *
> 
> Adam! Lovely to not see you!


Adam! Nice to see you here, @Tidgy's Dad .


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m having coffee with my mom friends. We all met and volunteered together when the kids were tiny.


Always good to have friends like that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Travel souvenirs:
> View attachment 256489
> 
> 
> Weonard (left) and Wilfred live in our conservatory. Weonard is a Highland Cow (Scottish breed), but was bought in Herefordshire on the Welsh border. He’s named after the village of St Weonard’s where we stopped that day only because we had never heard of St Weonard. In those pre-internet days we figured we could find out if we went in the church, which we did. These days I can give you a link to Wikipedia
> 
> Wilfred is a water buffalo from @CarolM’s home town - Cape Town. He’s named after a taxi driver who was wonderfully kind to our children the day we bought Wilfred. They were hot, tired and grouchy and he found water and chocolate and teased and sang with them. We kept his card and used him for the rest of our stay there.
> 
> Has anyone else got souvenirs with memories attached?


Those are really nice memories.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Two pronger adapters.... off to North America to visit us all?


Asian countries also use those type of plugs.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Hump day indeed
> 
> A sunny morning here, 60’s, got an early paddle in.
> 
> Just one teaser pix while I take a look at the others.... No calendar contest voting i see...
> 
> View attachment 256493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one isnt too bad either.
> 
> View attachment 256494


Beautiful as always.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And by way of explanation for the flight times (clue 3). I am travelling to another timezone so the actual flight time and the time it appears to have taken when you look at your adjusted watch are different


Ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening and happy Wednesday to you and everybody else at CDR.


Hey there Gillian.
How are you doing?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hey there Gillian.
> How are you doing?


Good evening my dear friend. 

A bit better as far as Oli is concerned. He has calmed down. "Frightened of war?" I thought. 

How are you? What have you been up to? Bored? Hope not.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Those are really nice memories.


Lovely. Thanks for sharing, @JoesMum .


----------



## CarolM

The voting thread is up.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> The voting thread is up.


And I think I saw a few familiar faces. [emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

Vote for your favorite pictures:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Vote for your favorite pictures:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/


Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> And I think I saw a few familiar faces. [emoji6]



Hey. So did I!


----------



## Yvonne G

Crap! I just found out that Taylor T's picture isn't in the voting thread. And it had been deemed acceptable. Shoot! And Josh is going on vacation today. Don't know if he's already gone. Anyway, I've sent him an email about it. Dang it anyway. Just ONCE I'd like for the calendar contest to go off without a hitch


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Crap! I just found out that Taylor T's picture isn't in the voting thread. And it had been deemed acceptable. Shoot! And Josh is going on vacation today. Don't know if he's already gone. Anyway, I've sent him an email about it. Dang it anyway. Just ONCE I'd like for the calendar contest to go off without a hitch


Oh no. Shame. Ok. I will wait to vote for a day or two then.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Crap! I just found out that Taylor T's picture isn't in the voting thread. And it had been deemed acceptable. Shoot! And Josh is going on vacation today. Don't know if he's already gone. Anyway, I've sent him an email about it. Dang it anyway. Just ONCE I'd like for the calendar contest to go off without a hitch



But it's a tradition, Yvonne! *sigh*

Thank you for alerting us to the voting thread. It will be difficult to choose, just like you said!


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening my dear friend.
> 
> A bit better as far as Oli is concerned. He has calmed down. "Frightened of war?" I thought.
> 
> How are you? What have you been up to? Bored? Hope not.


Not bored. Glad Oli was scared of war. War is never good. 
It is Wednesday so not much to report. I did buy the xmas cards for my list. And part of my present for my secret recipient. So yay. Now to write in them and post the cards. Then maybe a few more other items. And I will be able to post my secret gift.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Asian countries also use those type of plugs.


But not Switzerland


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Not bored. Glad Oli was scared of war. War is never good.
> It is Wednesday so not much to report. I did buy the xmas cards for my list. And part of my present for my secret recipient. So yay. Now to write in them and post the cards. Then maybe a few more other items. And I will be able to post my secret gift.


Here in Jordan, most people have stopped using Xmas cards (or cards for any occasion). Social media has replaced the, just like the net has replaced books - too bad isn't it? 
I went to buy a few things, as the weather is only getting colder....brrrrr. Rain is expected any minute.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> But not Switzerland


Good to know


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Here in Jordan, most people have stopped using Xmas cards (or cards for any occasion). Social media has replaced the, just like the net has replaced books - too bad isn't it?
> I went to buy a few things, as the weather is only getting colder....brrrrr. Rain is expected any minute.


I never do the xmas card thing. This will be the first time. Rain is good for the plants.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I never do the xmas card thing. This will be the first time. Rain is good for the plants.


I know what you mean as far as Xmas cards are concerned. But I miss books, which are not available any more, here. 

Oh rain is definitely essential for plants as well as human beings. Droughts here every now and then.  Prayers take place for rain.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> I know what you mean as far as Xmas cards are concerned. But I miss books, which are not available any more, here.
> 
> Oh rain is definitely essential for plants as well as human beings. Droughts here every now and then.  Prayers take place for rain.


We still get books here fortunately. Kids at school have to read books and the digital ones don't count.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> We still get books here fortunately. Kids at school have to read books and the digital ones don't count.


We get those as well: school books, university, college etc. But nothing else.


----------



## Gillian M

​@CarolM

and anyone else who might be around at CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The flight there takes 3 hours and 8 hours to get there. The flight back takes 7 hours and 12 hours.


So it's downhill, to get there and uphill to get back?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> We get those as well: school books, university, college etc. But nothing else.


Lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> That is one of my favorite songs!!
> Especially when I’m alone in car, because I can sing my heart out!


I prefer the original Roberta Flack version.
All that grunting in the Fugees cover puts me off.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256510
> ​@CarolM
> 
> and anyone else who might be around at CDR.


Night night Gillian. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m having coffee with my mom friends. We all met and volunteered together when the kids were tiny.


Have a good time!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> So it's downhill, to get there and uphill to get back?


Whahahaha. Good one.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well spotted!  I won't be near any roomies though


How exciting! I hope you have another great trip.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening and happy Wednesday to you and everybody else at CDR.


Evening Gillian and Oli the terrible!
I hope he has been better behaved for you today!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> I know what you mean as far as Xmas cards are concerned. But I miss books, which are not available any more, here.
> 
> Oh rain is definitely essential for plants as well as human beings. Droughts here every now and then.  Prayers take place for rain.


Oh that's a real shame - I love books and won't have a Kindle on principle, although I have stopped buying books because I already have so many, i do use the library though so that they don't disappear. Do you not have any libraries you could borrow from Gillian?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256510
> ​@CarolM
> 
> and anyone else who might be around at CDR.


Goodnight Gillian, sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Adam hope all is well with you Wifey and Tidgy, 
Have you entered her picture for the calendar competition this year (Tidgy - not Wifey!)


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The Wool Spider? Where? Was she caught on camera at last??


No but this is a police artists impression of her.............


----------



## Lyn W

My favourite version which I love to play on the piano.




Another lovely one she does is The First Time Ever I Saw your Face.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, hope you are having a good Wednesday.
I'm just off to look at the calendar entries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And I was just thinking about you. Wondering if I should post a pic of a camel just to get you to say Hi.
> 
> Hi *waves*


Humph!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Aaaargh! Something leapt out of the dark at me!
> 
> * Polishes a jellyfish *
> 
> Adam! Lovely to not see you!


Hello, Linda! 
How's all the Christmas stuff coming along?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Linda!
> How's all the Christmas stuff coming along?



It didn’t go entirely to plan. Elsa fell asleep so Jacques had to finish the draw [emoji849]

You’re welcome to join the cards if you wish  

And Bea will be organising the unwrapping day for the TORTOISE presents... though she’s always been the worst for wanting to unwrap them early


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Adam! Nice to see you here, @Tidgy's Dad .


Thanks, Gillian! 
Hello to you and Oli!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Crap! I just found out that Taylor T's picture isn't in the voting thread. And it had been deemed acceptable. Shoot! And Josh is going on vacation today. Don't know if he's already gone. Anyway, I've sent him an email about it. Dang it anyway. Just ONCE I'd like for the calendar contest to go off without a hitch


And Tidgy's not in it! 
Something must be seriously wrong.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam hope all is well with you Wifey and Tidgy,
> Have you entered her picture for the calendar competition this year (Tidgy - not Wifey!)


Not this year, no. 
Tidgy is furious. 
wifey too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> No but this is a police artists impression of her.............


If she exists.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, hope you are having a good Wednesday.
> I'm just off to look at the calendar entries.


Me too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It didn’t go entirely to plan. Elsa fell asleep so Jacques had to finish the draw [emoji849]
> 
> You’re welcome to join the cards if you wish
> 
> And Bea will be organising the unwrapping day for the TORTOISE presents... though she’s always been the worst for wanting to unwrap them early


Yes. 
I think I had to chop a couple of fingers off in each of the last two years. 
@Moozillion


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not this year, no.
> Tidgy is furious.
> wifey too.


Oh dear I hope she isn't being too diva-ish about it (Tidgy - not Wifey!)
I thought I spotted Tidgy but must be a case of mistaken identorty!
Never mind, it will give someone else a chance this year.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I never do the xmas card thing. This will be the first time. Rain is good for the plants.


I stopped sending Christmas cards years ago, but I can't tell you how pleasant it was to exchange cards last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear I hope she isn't being too diva-ish about it (Tidgy - not Wifey!)
> I thought I spotted Tidgy but must be a case of mistaken identorty!
> Never mind, it will give someone else a chance this year.


I don't think The Todge will ever forgive me.
Nor wifey.
Or me either come to that.
Good luck to everyone who's entered!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think The Todge will ever forgive me.
> Nor wifey.
> Or me either come to that.
> Good luck to everyone who's entered!


Hear hear!
It will be a difficult choice this year.
Was Tidgy in last years calendar? I missed the competition owing to my PC probs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I received a parcel from the absolutely incredible Sabine today. @Bee62 . 
WOW ! ! ! ! ! !
It weighed about 10 kg, nearly killed me getting it back from the Post office. (not that I'm complaining) 
Here is the empty bow as I emptied it too quickly for wifey to get a photo of it full.


And my first Christmas card of the year. 


Sweeties - yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy. But these will be saved til Christmas. 


Lots of lovely, delicious and most welcome goodies : English Breakfast Tea, Marmalade (which we've run out of, that's for Christmas) Killer Coffee, Two tins of German sausage meat, (also Christmas) cigarettes (Christmas) and a shed load of throat sweets for after the cigarettes. And two containers of Tidgy Treats (big one for Christmas) 


Close up of the really exciting coffee.


And last, but by no means least, absolutely tons and tons of cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
And Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Already started on the Limburger! 
Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks a million billion trillion, Sabine, I love all this so, so much. 
I m a very lucky and very spoiled brat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hear hear!
> It will be a difficult choice this year.
> Was Tidgy in last years calendar? I missed the competition owing to my PC probs.


Yes, she got February! 


Three years in a row can't be bad.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I received a parcel from the absolutely incredible Sabine today. @Bee62 .
> WOW ! ! ! ! ! !
> It weighed about 10 kg, nearly killed me getting it back from the Post office. (not that I'm complaining)
> Here is the empty bow as I emptied it too quickly for wifey to get a photo of it full.
> View attachment 256516
> 
> And my first Christmas card of the year.
> View attachment 256517
> 
> Sweeties - yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy. But these will be saved til Christmas.
> View attachment 256518
> 
> Lots of lovely, delicious and most welcome goodies : English Breakfast Tea, Marmalade (which we've run out of, that's for Christmas) Killer Coffee, Two tins of German sausage meat, (also Christmas) cigarettes (Christmas) and a shed load of throat sweets for after the cigarettes. And two containers of Tidgy Treats (big one for Christmas)
> View attachment 256519
> 
> Close up of the really exciting coffee.
> View attachment 256520
> 
> And last, but by no means least, absolutely tons and tons of cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> And Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 256521
> 
> Already started on the Limburger!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks a million billion trillion, Sabine, I love all this so, so much.
> I m a very lucky and very spoiled brat.


Sabine is such a lovely lady.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, she got February!
> View attachment 256523
> 
> Three years in a row can't be bad.


LOL wonderful!
Tidgy is definitely a super model with a Ladybird book by the looks of it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Sabine is such a lovely lady.


Indeed she is.
Simply wonderful. 
I understand she's not been on for a bit?
Problems with her skin?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> LOL wonderful!
> Tidgy is definitely a super model with a Ladybird book by the looks of it!


Yes, from "The Ladybird Book of The Shed."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think I'll wait to vote in the Calendar Contest for a bit. 
It might have to be restarted as a couple of people have been missed out.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed she is.
> Simply wonderful.
> I understand she's not been on for a bit?
> Problems with her skin?


I think she's had an abscess on her leg so she is now on antibiotics.
It sounds pretty painful for her.
I haven't seen any posts from her this week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ta. 
I will e-mail her.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.
> I will e-mail her.


She posted about her leg on page 6149 - inflammation not abscess.
Please tell her we are all thinking about her and hoping she is feeling better and coping with all her animals.


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey! Look at the time!!
It's 00.35 here so I'd better hit the hay or I'll meet myself getting up when I'm going to bed. 
Happy Thursday everyone - the weekend is around the corner!
Take care and Nos Da


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I'll wait to vote in the Calendar Contest for a bit.
> It might have to be restarted as a couple of people have been missed out.


Yes I'm going to hold fire too.
Hopefully any that have been missed out can be added.
Night Night, Adam.


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> I know what you mean as far as Xmas cards are concerned. But I miss books, which are not available any more, here.
> 
> Oh rain is definitely essential for plants as well as human beings. Droughts here every now and then.  Prayers take place for rain.



What kind of books do you like Gillian?


----------



## EllieMay

@Tidgys Dad glad to not see you drop in Hope life is treating you well!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Blimey! Look at the time!!
> It's 00.35 here so I'd better hit the hay or I'll meet myself getting up when I'm going to bed.
> Happy Thursday everyone - the weekend is around the corner!
> Take care and Nos Da



Lyn, it’s nice to read you again. You’ve been absent for a time and were missed. Hope all is well! I was getting ready to do a steak out on your neighbors and make sure you weren’t in their evil grasp!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I received a parcel from the absolutely incredible Sabine today. @Bee62 .
> WOW ! ! ! ! ! !
> It weighed about 10 kg, nearly killed me getting it back from the Post office. (not that I'm complaining)
> Here is the empty bow as I emptied it too quickly for wifey to get a photo of it full.
> View attachment 256516
> 
> And my first Christmas card of the year.
> View attachment 256517
> 
> Sweeties - yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy. But these will be saved til Christmas.
> View attachment 256518
> 
> Lots of lovely, delicious and most welcome goodies : English Breakfast Tea, Marmalade (which we've run out of, that's for Christmas) Killer Coffee, Two tins of German sausage meat, (also Christmas) cigarettes (Christmas) and a shed load of throat sweets for after the cigarettes. And two containers of Tidgy Treats (big one for Christmas)
> View attachment 256519
> 
> Close up of the really exciting coffee.
> View attachment 256520
> 
> And last, but by no means least, absolutely tons and tons of cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> And Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 256521
> 
> Already started on the Limburger!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks a million billion trillion, Sabine, I love all this so, so much.
> I m a very lucky and very spoiled brat.



How sweet of Sabine!! 
Everything looks great except the cigarettes because I don’t smoke. 
Did she use ice packs for the cheese?

Hi Adam!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It is Thursday here in the UK and I am heading for Heathrow 

Will go through the above posts when I am the other side of security


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> We get those as well: school books, university, college etc. But nothing else.


I should have clarified. The kids have a reading period and they have to bring a book with to school to read, be it non-fiction or fiction but it has to be a actual book. No kindles etc are allowed. We still have lots of book stores as well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No but this is a police artists impression of her.............


She looks rather sweet and not scary at all (if she exists)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not this year, no.
> Tidgy is furious.
> wifey too.


Oh dear. You have a lot to make up for in your house then.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I stopped sending Christmas cards years ago, but I can't tell you how pleasant it was to exchange cards last year.


I look forward to it this year.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Thursday here in the UK and I am heading for Heathrow
> 
> Will go through the above posts when I am the other side of security


Safe travels Linda. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I received a parcel from the absolutely incredible Sabine today. @Bee62 .
> WOW ! ! ! ! ! !
> It weighed about 10 kg, nearly killed me getting it back from the Post office. (not that I'm complaining)
> Here is the empty bow as I emptied it too quickly for wifey to get a photo of it full.
> View attachment 256516
> 
> And my first Christmas card of the year.
> View attachment 256517
> 
> Sweeties - yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy. But these will be saved til Christmas.
> View attachment 256518
> 
> Lots of lovely, delicious and most welcome goodies : English Breakfast Tea, Marmalade (which we've run out of, that's for Christmas) Killer Coffee, Two tins of German sausage meat, (also Christmas) cigarettes (Christmas) and a shed load of throat sweets for after the cigarettes. And two containers of Tidgy Treats (big one for Christmas)
> View attachment 256519
> 
> Close up of the really exciting coffee.
> View attachment 256520
> 
> And last, but by no means least, absolutely tons and tons of cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> And Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 256521
> 
> Already started on the Limburger!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks a million billion trillion, Sabine, I love all this so, so much.
> I m a very lucky and very spoiled brat.


That is so sweet. @Bee62 Where are you, we are worried about you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed she is.
> Simply wonderful.
> I understand she's not been on for a bit?
> Problems with her skin?


The last we heard, she was moving one of her enclosures and in the process was scratched by it. The scratch became infected and she had to go on antibiotics, which for Sabine is a big deal considering she does not like taking medicine. I really hope that she is okay.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Blimey! Look at the time!!
> It's 00.35 here so I'd better hit the hay or I'll meet myself getting up when I'm going to bed.
> Happy Thursday everyone - the weekend is around the corner!
> Take care and Nos Da


Night night Lyn, Not see you tomorrow, or in my case later today.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all,

Just two more sleeps then we are on weekend. Sorry Lena, you still have 4 more sleeps then you can have your break. Linda I hope your travels are safe and that you have an awesome time. I am looking forward to the postcards. I was going to do my voting this morning, but still need to check if there are still missing entrants.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Just two more sleeps then we are on weekend. Sorry Lena, you still have 4 more sleeps then you can have your break. Linda I hope your travels are safe and that you have an awesome time. I am looking forward to the postcards. I was going to do my voting this morning, but still need to check if there are still missing entrants.
> 
> View attachment 256541


Yep, There are still missing entrants. So will wait until we are advised that they are up and we can go and vote. Although it does say on the thread that everyone will need to vote again due to the missing entrants. So if you have already voted, you will need to do it again and do it on your computer and not on the app. The app does not give you the option to select your choices on the poll facility/button.

Linda hopefully you are back before the voting closes and or you are able to access a computer where you are going.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It’s chucking it down with rain here, but the garden needs it so I mustn’t complain.
> 
> Today I must pack because tomorrow we are travelling


Have a safe trip, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. it is still there. I check to see that it is there everyday. Just in case. One day I won't see and will then panic thinking it might have gone into my house.


Good strategy!..


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ha Ha Ha - Nope it was this one - in my garden.
> View attachment 256469


Yikes! I must have missed that post... Is it poisonous? 
Normally, I LOVE spiders in my house. Because I HATE flies and mosquitoes. Not sure about wanting this one around, though...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh, So where are we going again. The beauty of you traveling is that I don't have to pack, you do it all for me.


Linda is amazing at taking us along on her journeys!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> She looks rather sweet and not scary at all (if she exists)



To be fair, we haven’t actually seen her, if she exists, only the copious amount of knitting a large quantity of which seems to still be ensuring the Leprechaun can’t escape. 

She has been very kind with keeping us supplied with warm winter woolies

I must have a word with Montgomery and catch up with the gossip. I do hope the Leprechaun has learned to shut up in the Wool Spider’s presence


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Boooooooo yourself, dear friend.  Sorry I missed you!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> ... Life is never boring. That's for sure.



Not in the CDR, anyway.


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Where to in the US?





Maro2Bear said:


> Two pronger adapters.... off to North America to visit us all?





JoesMum said:


> Well spotted!  I won't be near any roomies though



Was I right? Was I right?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m having coffee with my mom friends. We all met and volunteered together when the kids were tiny.


How sweet. I bet you have lots of memories together!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Travel souvenirs:
> View attachment 256489
> 
> 
> Weonard (left) and Wilfred live in our conservatory. Weonard is a Highland Cow (Scottish breed), but was bought in Herefordshire on the Welsh border. He’s named after the village of St Weonard’s where we stopped that day only because we had never heard of St Weonard. In those pre-internet days we figured we could find out if we went in the church, which we did. These days I can give you a link to Wikipedia
> 
> Wilfred is a water buffalo from @CarolM’s home town - Cape Town. He’s named after a taxi driver who was wonderfully kind to our children the day we bought Wilfred. They were hot, tired and grouchy and he found water and chocolate and teased and sang with them. We kept his card and used him for the rest of our stay there.



Beautiful!



JoesMum said:


> Has anyone else got souvenirs with memories attached?



Let me get back to you on this one, although in the current home I might have only a few. Most of my life is still packed away in my in-laws' basement in Turkey.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Hump day indeed
> 
> A sunny morning here, 60’s, got an early paddle in.
> 
> Just one teaser pix while I take a look at the others.... No calendar contest voting i see...
> 
> View attachment 256493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one isnt too bad either.
> 
> View attachment 256494



Love how still the water is in the second one. Which could be a challenge if you're taking pictures from a kayak! Beautiful colors!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Was I right? Was I right?



We are heading to the [emoji631] USA  

I’ll let you know later where exactly


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is so sweet. @Bee62 Where are you, we are worried about you.



We certainly do miss you Sabine. I do hope you feel better soon @Bee62

Your parcel to Adam was amazingly thoughtful. You are very special to all of us.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Not bored. Glad Oli was scared of war. War is never good.
> It is Wednesday so not much to report. I did buy the xmas cards for my list. And part of my present for my secret recipient. So yay. Now to write in them and post the cards. Then maybe a few more other items. And I will be able to post my secret gift.


Good progress! I did my shopping yesterday too! All cards are ready, except those for Linda and Sabine. Those probably need less than a week to reach the recipient.  Now I need to post them.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> But not Switzerland


How would one know from outside Europe?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Have a safe trip, Linda!



Thank you 

I hope you enjoy the trip with me. Wrap up warm. It’s a bit chilly over there (the stockpile of mittens and scarves seems to be in corner 7 at the moment) There’s snow forecast for Wednesday but we’ll be home by then


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> No but this is a police artists impression of her.............



Nope, never seen her, ma'am.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> My favourite version which I love to play on the piano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lovely one she does is The First Time Ever I Saw your Face.


I agree. I like this version better.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It didn’t go entirely to plan. Elsa fell asleep so Jacques had to finish the draw [emoji849]
> 
> You’re welcome to join the cards if you wish
> 
> And Bea will be organising the unwrapping day for the TORTOISE presents... though she’s always been the worst for wanting to unwrap them early


Which is why whoever got Bea should send her present last!  @Moozillion


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I received a parcel from the absolutely incredible Sabine today. @Bee62 .
> WOW ! ! ! ! ! !
> It weighed about 10 kg, nearly killed me getting it back from the Post office. (not that I'm complaining)
> ...
> Close up of the really exciting coffee.
> View attachment 256520
> 
> ...
> I m a very lucky and very spoiled brat.



That coffee particularly looks amazing! 
And yes, you are.   
@Bee62, you're special. Hope you'll check in soon.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Thursday here in the UK and I am heading for Heathrow
> 
> Will go through the above posts when I am the other side of security


Safe travels!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Just two more sleeps then we are on weekend. Sorry Lena, you still have 4 more sleeps then you can have your break. Linda I hope your travels are safe and that you have an awesome time. I am looking forward to the postcards. I was going to do my voting this morning, but still need to check if there are still missing entrants.
> 
> View attachment 256541


I know, the weekend is dangerously close!  
Daughter's off school today as she might be getting sick, so you could say my weekend has started already!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We are heading to the [emoji631] USA
> 
> I’ll let you know later where exactly


New York, New York? 
Should I go and a buy a lottery ticket while my guessing skills are at their best?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yikes! I must have missed that post... Is it poisonous?
> Normally, I LOVE spiders in my house. Because I HATE flies and mosquitoes. Not sure about wanting this one around, though...


Nope, it is harmless and just looks scary.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> To be fair, we haven’t actually seen her, if she exists, only the copious amount of knitting a large quantity of which seems to still be ensuring the Leprechaun can’t escape.
> 
> She has been very kind with keeping us supplied with warm winter woolies
> 
> I must have a word with Montgomery and catch up with the gossip. I do hope the Leprechaun has learned to shut up in the Wool Spider’s presence


Mmmmmmm, He is Irish, aren't the Irish supposed to be very stubborn and hard headed?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I know, the weekend is dangerously close!
> Daughter's off school today as she might be getting sick, so you could say my weekend has started already!



I hope, for your sake as well as hers, that she feels better soon


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> New York, New York?
> Should I go and a buy a lottery ticket while my guessing skills are at their best?



About to board a plane called Miss Moneypenny


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good progress! I did my shopping yesterday too! All cards are ready, except those for Linda and Sabine. Those probably need less than a week to reach the recipient.  Now I need to post them.


You are so organized. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I know, the weekend is dangerously close!
> Daughter's off school today as she might be getting sick, so you could say my weekend has started already!


Oh Dear, and sick kids are not nice to have. I hope she gets better before she gets worse.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Nope, it is harmless and just looks scary.



Not harmless. It’s likely to induce heart attacks!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> New York, New York?
> Should I go and a buy a lottery ticket while my guessing skills are at their best?





JoesMum said:


> About to board a plane called Miss Moneypenny
> View attachment 256544



VS3


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> New York, New York?
> Should I go and a buy a lottery ticket while my guessing skills are at their best?


Good idea. Go do it quickly. How lucky are you feeling?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> About to board a plane called Miss Moneypenny
> View attachment 256544


You could be in Cape Town. Your Airport looks similar to ours.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are so organized. Well done.



Last year, my TORTOISE was cutting it dangerously close to the unwrapping date, and the year before it was late!  I’m getting better at this. I hope.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not harmless. It’s likely to induce heart attacks!


Whahahahaha. Okay maybe a little dangerous to your health.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I hope, for your sake as well as hers, that she feels better soon





CarolM said:


> Oh Dear, and sick kids are not nice to have. I hope she gets better before she gets worse.



Thank you, Linda and Carol! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not harmless. It’s likely to induce heart attacks!



You might be right...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Last year, my TORTOISE was cutting it dangerously close to the unwrapping date, and the year before it was late!  I’m getting better at this. I hope.


Time will tell then won't it. And all I can say is that I hope it all goes smoothly for everyone and that they all reach their secret destinations on time.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> VS3





CarolM said:


> Good idea. Go do it quickly. How lucky are you feeling?



OK. I have to pop in a shop asap. Not see you all later! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> OK. I have to pop in a shop asap. Not see you all later! [emoji23][emoji23]


Good Luck!!!


----------



## JoesMum

About to go off air. Not see you later


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> About to go off air. Not see you later


Safe Flight!!


----------



## no one

I secretly lurk here sometimes... sorry, I am not so good with social things.

But I am glad I did, cause now I know Sabine is not doing so well and JoesMum is flying to America. I see Adam from time to time around. Hope everyone is well!! Or a least stays strong... And I wish JoesMum could bring back some Tortoises from Tom. Lol

I am no good in participating. For which I apologize...

But, I also wanted to tell you that I got gifted a little Horsfield Tortoise by my husband. Cause my Tortoises keep me going with what is going on in our life.
Life isn't always pretty, but our Tortoises are, lol!!!

@Bee62 thinking of you... lots of love


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> About to go off air. Not see you later


I know long flights are not always comfortable, but hang in there. We'll miss you!


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I secretly lurk here sometimes... sorry, I am not so good with social things.
> 
> But I am glad I did, cause now I know Sabine is not doing so well and JoesMum is flying to America. I see Adam from time to time around. Hope everyone is well!! Or a least stays strong... And I wish JoesMum could bring back some Tortoises from Tom. Lol
> 
> I am no good in participating. For which I apologize...
> 
> But, I also wanted to tell you that I got gifted a little Horsfield Tortoise by my husband. Cause my Tortoises keep me going with what is going on in our life.
> Life isn't always pretty, but our Tortoises are, lol!!!
> 
> @Bee62 thinking of you... lots of love



Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms, I cannot remember if we have introduced you to the way we do things and or greet all new comers, so bare with me if we already have.

Pull up an armadillo and I am sure that Montgomery will be around with a beverage of your choice unless you need the hard stuff, in which case you will need to look for the one legged pirate and see what he has available for you. It is quite dark in here so if you need a little light then please poke a jellyfish and they will light your way for a short while. Be careful of the penguins Willy and Silly they are Sabine's pets and she is rather protective over them. Also watch where you step, as I believe it can be very painful if you step on one of the hedgehogs in these rooms. There are lots of woolen accessories and or garments in corner 7 (I think Linda - JoesMum said) which apparently have been knitted by the Woolen Spider - if she exists - they might come in handy when it gets very cold in here depending on which corner you are visiting. If you visit my corner - more to the south - then it will be warmer than it is in the northern corners etc.

If your carrots start to go missing in your corner that would be the snow leopard, as that is what she likes to eat. If you see a Meerkat then please do let the rest of us know as they are the bane of our lives here in the CDR. They really like to mess around with the smooth running of the CDR and cause no end of problems when they decide that they want to liven things up a bit.

We talk torts, lizards, grass, weather, nonsense, books, dinosaurs, fossils, you name it we talk it in here. We are a bunch of fun, pun loving people from all sorts of corners of the world. And I know that we have met before outside of the CDR rooms, but I am going to say it anyway, I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I secretly lurk here sometimes... sorry, I am not so good with social things.
> 
> But I am glad I did, cause now I know Sabine is not doing so well and JoesMum is flying to America. I see Adam from time to time around. Hope everyone is well!! Or a least stays strong... And I wish JoesMum could bring back some Tortoises from Tom. Lol
> 
> I am no good in participating. For which I apologize...
> 
> But, I also wanted to tell you that I got gifted a little Horsfield Tortoise by my husband. Cause my Tortoises keep me going with what is going on in our life.
> Life isn't always pretty, but our Tortoises are, lol!!!
> 
> @Bee62 thinking of you... lots of love


Please share a pic of your new little addition to your family. We love sharing the special moments and travels here with each other.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> VS3



Got it,


----------



## no one

Thank you Carol!!
I know how painfull Hedgehogs can be, I have two African Pygmy Hedgehogs myself. Haha!! I find there needles in my clothes sometimes.
I do like penguins and I am learning to hook with a needle at the moment, so I will be fine I guess... maybe the Woolen spider can teach me. Lol


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Thank you Carol!!
> I know how painfull Hedgehogs can be, I have two African Pygmy Hedgehogs myself. Haha!! I find there needles in my clothes sometimes.
> I do like penguins and I am learning to hook with a needle at the moment, so I will be fine I guess... maybe the Woolen spider can teach me. Lol


That is if she exists. I think I have seen your little hedgehogs. But just in case could we get a picture. I think they are such adorable little things. Unless of course you get one of their quills stuck in you. Then maybe not so adorable after all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We could track JoesMum ALL the way here....but, at least we know shes heading in the right direction. Folks in the CDR don’t necessarily take direct routes anywhere!


----------



## no one

Here is my new little Russian Tortoise. My daughter is giving him a bath.


----------



## no one

Quills that was the word. I could not think of it just now... oops

Prikkel...



And Egeltje Egbert,


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We could track JoesMum ALL the way here....but, at least we know shes heading in the right direction. Folks in the CDR don’t necessarily take direct routes anywhere!
> 
> View attachment 256553


That is so cool.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Quills that was the word. I could not think of it just now... oops
> 
> Prikkel...
> View attachment 256555
> 
> 
> And Egeltje Egbert,
> View attachment 256556


My heart is melting. They are so cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Closing in on Canada, and into JFK just in time for an early lunch


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Here is my new little Russian Tortoise. My daughter is giving him a bath.
> 
> View attachment 256554



How cute!! He/she is tiny! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Welcome to the CDR! I’m glad Carol showed you around. I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Closing in on Canada, and into JFK just in time for an early lunch
> 
> View attachment 256558


Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I received a parcel from the absolutely incredible Sabine today. @Bee62 .
> WOW ! ! ! ! ! !
> It weighed about 10 kg, nearly killed me getting it back from the Post office. (not that I'm complaining)
> Here is the empty bow as I emptied it too quickly for wifey to get a photo of it full.
> View attachment 256516
> 
> And my first Christmas card of the year.
> View attachment 256517
> 
> Sweeties - yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy. But these will be saved til Christmas.
> View attachment 256518
> 
> Lots of lovely, delicious and most welcome goodies : English Breakfast Tea, Marmalade (which we've run out of, that's for Christmas) Killer Coffee, Two tins of German sausage meat, (also Christmas) cigarettes (Christmas) and a shed load of throat sweets for after the cigarettes. And two containers of Tidgy Treats (big one for Christmas)
> View attachment 256519
> 
> Close up of the really exciting coffee.
> View attachment 256520
> 
> And last, but by no means least, absolutely tons and tons of cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> And Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 256521
> 
> Already started on the Limburger!
> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks a million billion trillion, Sabine, I love all this so, so much.
> I m a very lucky and very spoiled brat.


Dear Adam, I am glad that you finally got the parcel. I hope so much that you and wifey like the things. It was a great pleasure for me to send you all these things. 
Btw.: Take a look into your Christmas Card please. There is another little surprise.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thank you for the updates.



I think she is just saving on Christmas card postage - just popping a few cards in the post, then back to the motherland.


----------



## Maro2Bear

.......closer, getting closer.


----------



## Bee62

Hello my friends. I am alive !
The leg is still hurting and I can`t work but I am doing better.
I am missing you all. I will try to use my laptop to pop in here. Sitting on a chair in front of my PC hurts too much in my leg.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends. I am alive !
> The leg is still hurting and I can`t work but I am doing better.
> I am missing you all. I will try to use my laptop to pop in here. Sitting on a chair in front of my PC hurts too much in my leg.



Take care of that leg - Ma and Mo and CDR need you healthy!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Take care of that leg - Ma and Mo and CDR need you heathy!


Thank you Mark and thank you all for your good wishes.
I really appreciate being a rommate of the CDR. You are all so lovely people here.
I love you all !


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think she is just saving on Christmas card postage - just popping a few cards in the post, then back to the motherland.


Lol. Those sure are expensive Christmas cards.


----------



## Yvonne G

*debora* said:


> Thank you Carol!!
> I know how painfull Hedgehogs can be, I have two African Pygmy Hedgehogs myself. Haha!! I find there needles in my clothes sometimes.
> I do like penguins and I am learning to hook with a needle at the moment, so I will be fine I guess... maybe the Woolen spider can teach me. Lol


. . . if she exists!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! That's a relief. So glad to know you're ok, Sabine!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Mark and thank you all for your good wishes.
> I really appreciate being a rommate of the CDR. You are all so lovely people here.
> I love you all !


We love you too. And want you around for a very long time. So tell your leg that your roommates are demanding that it gets healthy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Dear Adam, I am glad that you finally got the parcel. I hope so much that you and wifey like the things. It was a great pleasure for me to send you all these things.
> Btw.: Take a look into your Christmas Card please. There is another little surprise.


Ooohhh and there is more suspense.!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I think she is just saving on Christmas card postage - just popping a few cards in the post, then back to the motherland.


Clever Linda.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends. I am alive !
> The leg is still hurting and I can`t work but I am doing better.
> I am missing you all. I will try to use my laptop to pop in here. Sitting on a chair in front of my PC hurts too much in my leg.


So sorry to hear you're still hurting.


----------



## Kristoff

Look what I found outside the Drunken Penguin bar: 




I think the One-legged Pirate is petitioning for release of his friend the Leprechaun, saying we'd kept him enough in the dark.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Look what I found outside the Drunken Penguin bar:
> 
> View attachment 256569
> 
> 
> I think the One-legged Pirate is petitioning for release of his friend the Leprechaun, saying we'd kept him enough in the dark.


Mmm maybe. Do you think he has reached the point where we think we would like to have dinner with him? Besides are we not waiting until after the xmas gifts have reached everyone and have been opened before we let him out?


----------



## no one

Kristoff said:


> How cute!! He/she is tiny! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Welcome to the CDR! I’m glad Carol showed you around. I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.



Thank you Lena...


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Which is why whoever got Bea should send her present last!  @Moozillion


Ha-de-ha!


----------



## Momof4

*debora* said:


> Here is my new little Russian Tortoise. My daughter is giving him a bath.
> 
> View attachment 256554



He’s adorable!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends. I am alive !
> The leg is still hurting and I can`t work but I am doing better.
> I am missing you all. I will try to use my laptop to pop in here. Sitting on a chair in front of my PC hurts too much in my leg.



Sending you healing vibes!! Miss your singing!!


----------



## no one

Momof4 said:


> He’s adorable!!



Thank you Kathy, I think so too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mmm maybe. Do you think he has reached the point where we think we would like to have dinner with him? Besides are we not waiting until after the xmas gifts have reached everyone and have been opened before we let him out?


Oh, right! I was nearly duped into releasing him right away...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, right! I was nearly duped into releasing him right away...


You are such a softie. They really do take advantage of you. Do you want me to lock up the one legged pirate as well. But if I do there probably won't be any eggnog around at Christmas time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And we have touchdown


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And we have touchdown
> 
> View attachment 256574


Yayyy. All safe and sound.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Lol.


Hi, and again...lol.

Library and bookshop owners claim that it is not feasible any more.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I should have clarified. The kids have a reading period and they have to bring a book with to school to read, be it non-fiction or fiction but it has to be a actual book. No kindles etc are allowed. We still have lots of book stores as well.


You are lucky. Take advantage of those books.


----------



## no one

I used to work in a bookshop before it had to close, mainly because of the internet. People don't read so much anymore either. I miss my work. I sometimes dream I still work in the bookshop.
Holding a book in your hands, real paper.., the smell, nothing beats that in my opinion.


----------



## Gillian M

*debora* said:


> I used to work in a bookshop before it had to close, mainly because of the internet. People don't read so much anymore either. I miss my work. I sometimes dream I still work in the bookshop.
> Holding a book in your hands, real paper.., the smell, nothing beats that in my opinion.


That is exactly how I feel. I really do miss books. 
@CarolM and I were talking about it: the net has replaced books, newspapers, magazines and so on.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Sending you healing vibes!! Miss your singing!!




@Bee62 !​Love,
Gillian, Oli (my tort), and Oli (the G.K.)


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> I used to work in a bookshop before it had to close, mainly because of the internet. People don't read so much anymore either. I miss my work. I sometimes dream I still work in the bookshop.
> Holding a book in your hands, real paper.., the smell, nothing beats that in my opinion.



I love bookshops. Especially second-hand ones. One could find such treasures there.


----------



## no one

Gillian, so you can't get any books where you live anymore? I would miss them too. Can you order them maybe? I never thought I would say that, but if you can't find them locally. Maybe you can order somewhere.


----------



## no one

So we are not only Tortoise nerds but also book nerds. Lol 
I would say that it goes hand in hand, yes. Haha!!


----------



## Gillian M

*debora* said:


> Gillian, so you can't get any books where you live anymore? I would miss them too. Can you order them maybe? I never thought I would say that, but I you can't find them locally. Maybe you can order somewhere.


Unfortunately, I have not found them. Such a business ( a bookshop/library ) does not make the money it used to. Plus, don't forget: rental of the place, employees, power bill, tax.... Know what I mean?

I could order books from abroad, yes. But to be honest to you, I cannot afford that, as, once one reads a book, puts it on the shelf till further notice. I.E: I don't think many people would read the same book twice. Right?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and again...lol.
> 
> Library and bookshop owners claim that it is not feasible any more.


That is actually really sad.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I used to work in a bookshop before it had to close, mainly because of the internet. People don't read so much anymore either. I miss my work. I sometimes dream I still work in the bookshop.
> Holding a book in your hands, real paper.., the smell, nothing beats that in my opinion.


Very true. And at least you have the book shop in your dreams.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Gillian, so you can't get any books where you live anymore? I would miss them too. Can you order them maybe? I never thought I would say that, but if you can't find them locally. Maybe you can order somewhere.


Online!! [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> That is actually really sad.


It certainly is.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Unfortunately, I have not found them. Such a business ( a bookshop/library ) does not make the money it used to. Plus, don't forget: rental of the place, employees, power bill, tax.... Know what I mean?
> 
> I could order books from abroad, yes. But to be honest to you, I cannot afford that, as, once one reads a book, puts it on the shelf till further notice. I.E: I don't think many people would read the same book twice. Right?


Correct. There are some books that I will read more than once. I love Raymond E Feists books.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Online!! [emoji85] [emoji85]



I cannot afford that, as, once one reads a book, puts it on the shelf till further notice. I.E: I don't think many people would read the same book twice. Right?

In the past, I used to borrow books from libraries.


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> Quills that was the word. I could not think of it just now... oops
> 
> Prikkel...
> View attachment 256555
> 
> 
> And Egeltje Egbert,
> View attachment 256556



Hi Debora

You’re in The Netherlands aren’t you? That hedgehog is so cute!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Closing in on Canada, and into JFK just in time for an early lunch
> 
> View attachment 256558



I wish. The plane landed early but immigration at JFK was sooooooooooooo slow. Just got to our hotel at 2pm local time


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends. I am alive !
> The leg is still hurting and I can`t work but I am doing better.
> I am missing you all. I will try to use my laptop to pop in here. Sitting on a chair in front of my PC hurts too much in my leg.



Oh poor you Sabine  

This has really knocked you back


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I wish. The plane landed early but immigration at JFK was sooooooooooooo slow. Just got to our hotel at 2pm local time


Hello Linda. Good evening. Where do you go to in America ???? That is exciting.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> How cute!! He/she is tiny! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Welcome to the CDR! I’m glad Carol showed you around. I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.


Oh, .....he/she is adorable, @*debora* .


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. Good evening. Where do you go to in America ???? That is exciting.


Good evening Sabine. How are you today? I sincerely hope to hear you are better.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. Good evening. Where do you go to in America ???? That is exciting.



We’re in New York. Currently having a rest after a long journey. We got got up at 4.50am UK time and it’s now past 7pm in the UK - so we have been on the go for over 14 hours. 

No wonder I feel quite tired


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh poor you Sabine
> 
> This has really knocked you back


Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Sabine. How are you today? I sincerely hope to hear you are better.


Hello Gillian. 
Not so good. Please read my post about my cat Monty.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.


Terribly sorry to hear about your cat's death. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We’re in New York. Currently having a rest after a long journey. We got got up at 4.50am UK time and it’s now past 7pm in the UK - so we have been on the go for over 14 hours.
> 
> No wonder I feel quite tired


Do you stay in New York, viewing the city ?


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Terribly sorry to hear about your cat's death. Please accept my condolences.


Thank you so much Gillian.
The only consolation is that Monty must not suffer any longer.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello Gillian.
> Not so good. Please read my post about my cat Monty.


Just read it. Sorry to know that, Sabine.

Unfortunately, at times bad/negative things come one after the other. (I don't mean to upset you, here).

If you need to talk, I am all "listening ears."


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you so much Gillian.
> The only consolation is that Monty must not suffer any longer.


Very true.

Goodness...pets really manage to do something to our hearts, don't they? Personally, I'm not at all an emotional person. However, Oli did manage to do something to my heart. I never imagined a tort could do that.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> I cannot afford that, as, once one reads a book, puts it on the shelf till further notice. I.E: I don't think many people would read the same book twice. Right?
> 
> In the past, I used to borrow books from libraries.


I must admit that I am guilty of reading books online. It is just easier. Easier to carry. Easier to access.


----------



## Gillian M

@Bee62 , do you mind posting a pic of Monty? If it's going to upset you, then please do not.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We’re in New York. Currently having a rest after a long journey. We got got up at 4.50am UK time and it’s now past 7pm in the UK - so we have been on the go for over 14 hours.
> 
> No wonder I feel quite tired


Shame. Go to bed early and enjoy the new day when you wake up.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I must admit that I am guilty of reading books online. It is just easier. Easier to carry. Easier to access.


True, but I saw it differently: I used to walk to the library and back, rather than sitting 24 hours a day on the blessed net. 

Technology has made us sooooooo lazy, and we don't move unless necessary. This, on the long run, is anything but healthy.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.


Oh Sabine.
I am really so sorry for your loss. 
A very big electronic hug.[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Gillian M

Dear Sabine, 
@Bee62 

​


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.


Oh my. I'm so very sorry it came to that, Sabine. This is one of the hardest things us humans have to go through.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, nutz! You mean bookstores are being phased out? I have a whole room full of books that I'm boxing up and going to take to a used book store (so I can have that room for my incubators and indoor enclosures). I don't want any money for them, but if they're going out of business, maybe the boxes will have to go to the dump. Shucks!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I wish. The plane landed early but immigration at JFK was sooooooooooooo slow. Just got to our hotel at 2pm local time



Well ya know, we have to keep out and sift through all those foreigners massing at the borders.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but I saw it differently: I used to walk to the library and back, rather than sitting 24 hours a day on the blessed net.
> 
> Technology has made us sooooooo lazy, and we don't move unless necessary. This, on the long run, is anything but healthy.


Very very true. In fact a very good point.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, nutz! You mean bookstores are being phased out? I have a whole room full of books that I'm boxing up and going to take to a used book store (so I can have that room for my incubators and indoor enclosures). I don't want any money for them, but if they're going out of business, maybe the boxes will have to go to the dump. Shucks!


Rather donate it to a school.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Very very true. In fact a very good point.



My dad engraved this point into my mind when I was very, very young, in a diplomatic way. His mother (my grandmother) used to walk for hours, she was extremely thin and healthy, and lived till she was almost 100! And she died of "old age": no Alzheimer, no dementia, just old age.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Rather donate it to a school.


Gosh! I was going to suggest that too.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> My dad engraved this point into my mind when I was very, very young, in a diplomatic way. His mother (my grandmother) used to walk for hours, she was extremely thin and healthy, and lived till she was almost 100! And she died of "old age": no Alzheimer, no dementia, just old age.


Mmm. So I am on the right track. Just have to increase it a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Mmm. So I am on the right track. Just have to increase it a bit.



Btw, do you walk a lot? if I may ask.I do when the weather permits. When it's nice and sunny I take off and walk for one, two and sometimes three hours, so as not to return home and go back on the....net.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> @Bee62 , do you mind posting a pic of Monty? If it's going to upset you, then please do not.


This was my lovely baby Monty. RIP little sweetheart.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Just read it. Sorry to know that, Sabine.
> 
> Unfortunately, at times bad/negative things come one after the other. (I don't mean to upset you, here).
> 
> If you need to talk, I am all "listening ears."


Thank you Gillian. It is good to have friends here like you.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.​Hope to hear you are better tomorrow, @Bee62 .


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> This was my lovely baby Monty. RIP little sweetheart.
> View attachment 256593


Oh, he really is sweet.

Thanks for sharing the pic, and hope I didn't hurt you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Sabine.
> I am really so sorry for your loss.
> A very big electronic hug.[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Thank you very much Carol.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Gillian. It is good to have friends here like you.


Thank you my dear friend.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my. I'm so very sorry it came to that, Sabine. This is one of the hardest things us humans have to go through.


Thank you Yvonne for your kind words.
Please give your "biting" old stray cat a second chance when he is neutralized. Even an old cat has deserved a second chance.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, he really is sweet.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic, and hope I didn't hurt you.


No, it didn`t hurt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She posted about her leg on page 6149 - inflammation not abscess.
> Please tell her we are all thinking about her and hoping she is feeling better and coping with all her animals.


Oooops , just seen this. 
Still, I think she knows now!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oooops , just seen this.
> Still, I think she knows now!


Hello Adam and Good evening. I am online.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> @Tidgys Dad glad to not see you drop in Hope life is treating you well!


It is. Mostly. 
Life's good! 
Hope you are well too, Heather.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Rather donate it to a school.


Mostly murder mysteries.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> How sweet of Sabine!!
> Everything looks great except the cigarettes because I don’t smoke.
> Did she use ice packs for the cheese?
> 
> Hi Adam!!


Hi, Kathy! 
Hope everything's good with you. 
No, no ice packs, but the cheese has survived just fine. 
Must have been cold on the post donkey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. You have a lot to make up for in your house then.


Yup. 
They'll have to be spoiled over Christmas, I think.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Yvonne for your kind words.
> Please give your "biting" old stray cat a second chance when he is neutralized. Even an old cat has deserved a second chance.


He's the spitting image of your Monty, with the exception of his big, fat tom-cat cheeks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> To be fair, we haven’t actually seen her, if she exists, only the copious amount of knitting a large quantity of which seems to still be ensuring the Leprechaun can’t escape.
> 
> She has been very kind with keeping us supplied with warm winter woolies
> 
> I must have a word with Montgomery and catch up with the gossip. I do hope the Leprechaun has learned to shut up in the Wool Spider’s presence


_The Leprechaun's Back?
Again? _


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Boooooooo yourself, dear friend.  Sorry I missed you!


Me too! 
Hope you're well, Lena, I must pop in in the morning some time and try and catch you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That coffee particularly looks amazing!
> And yes, you are.
> @Bee62, you're special. Hope you'll check in soon.


Haven't tried it yet. 
I shall do so when i'm feeling very brave.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I know, the weekend is dangerously close!
> Daughter's off school today as she might be getting sick, so you could say my weekend has started already!


"might be"?
"Getting sick". 
Bit vague. 
Hope she's okay.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> He's the spitting image of your Monty, with the exception of his big, fat tom-cat cheeks.
> 
> View attachment 256597
> View attachment 256598


Oh yes, your stray looks a little bit like my Monty. Please let him live. Maybe he is getting tamer after he loses his "manthings".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> I secretly lurk here sometimes... sorry, I am not so good with social things.
> 
> But I am glad I did, cause now I know Sabine is not doing so well and JoesMum is flying to America. I see Adam from time to time around. Hope everyone is well!! Or a least stays strong... And I wish JoesMum could bring back some Tortoises from Tom. Lol
> 
> I am no good in participating. For which I apologize...
> 
> But, I also wanted to tell you that I got gifted a little Horsfield Tortoise by my husband. Cause my Tortoises keep me going with what is going on in our life.
> Life isn't always pretty, but our Tortoises are, lol!!!
> 
> @Bee62 thinking of you... lots of love


Lurk lurk! 
Lurking's cool. 
Just lurk in a corner and come out occasionally to pinch a coffee (or something stronger)) 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
Today is murder a Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute Day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, your stray looks a little bit like my Monty. Please let him live. Maybe he is getting tamer after he loses his "manthings".


Yeah, I've pretty much decided to just have him neutered. It's hard for me to "play god" with creatures' lives.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I've pretty much decided to just have him neutered. It's hard for me to "play god" with creatures' lives.


I know. I had to "play god" this evening and I hate it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms, I cannot remember if we have introduced you to the way we do things and or greet all new comers, so bare with me if we already have.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and I am sure that Montgomery will be around with a beverage of your choice unless you need the hard stuff, in which case you will need to look for the one legged pirate and see what he has available for you. It is quite dark in here so if you need a little light then please poke a jellyfish and they will light your way for a short while. Be careful of the penguins Willy and Silly they are Sabine's pets and she is rather protective over them. Also watch where you step, as I believe it can be very painful if you step on one of the hedgehogs in these rooms. There are lots of woolen accessories and or garments in corner 7 (I think Linda - JoesMum said) which apparently have been knitted by the Woolen Spider - if she exists - they might come in handy when it gets very cold in here depending on which corner you are visiting. If you visit my corner - more to the south - then it will be warmer than it is in the northern corners etc.
> 
> If your carrots start to go missing in your corner that would be the snow leopard, as that is what she likes to eat. If you see a Meerkat then please do let the rest of us know as they are the bane of our lives here in the CDR. They really like to mess around with the smooth running of the CDR and cause no end of problems when they decide that they want to liven things up a bit.
> 
> We talk torts, lizards, grass, weather, nonsense, books, dinosaurs, fossils, you name it we talk it in here. We are a bunch of fun, pun loving people from all sorts of corners of the world. And I know that we have met before outside of the CDR rooms, but I am going to say it anyway, I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa.


Splendid! 
10 out of 10, Carol from Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> I secretly lurk here sometimes... sorry, I am not so good with social things.
> 
> But I am glad I did, cause now I know Sabine is not doing so well and JoesMum is flying to America. I see Adam from time to time around. Hope everyone is well!! Or a least stays strong... And I wish JoesMum could bring back some Tortoises from Tom. Lol
> 
> I am no good in participating. For which I apologize...
> 
> But, I also wanted to tell you that I got gifted a little Horsfield Tortoise by my husband. Cause my Tortoises keep me going with what is going on in our life.
> Life isn't always pretty, but our Tortoises are, lol!!!
> 
> @Bee62 thinking of you... lots of love


And congratulations on your new little one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Got it,
> 
> View attachment 256552


Clever, clever!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> Here is my new little Russian Tortoise. My daughter is giving him a bath.
> 
> View attachment 256554


Gorgeous ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*debora* said:


> Quills that was the word. I could not think of it just now... oops
> 
> Prikkel...
> View attachment 256555
> 
> 
> And Egeltje Egbert,
> View attachment 256556


Adorable! 
Twice ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Dear Adam, I am glad that you finally got the parcel. I hope so much that you and wifey like the things. It was a great pleasure for me to send you all these things.
> Btw.: Take a look into your Christmas Card please. There is another little surprise.


Yup, yup, yup! 
But you still haven't told me that you are okay! 
I'm worried. 
Nice to see you on here, though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends. I am alive !
> The leg is still hurting and I can`t work but I am doing better.
> I am missing you all. I will try to use my laptop to pop in here. Sitting on a chair in front of my PC hurts too much in my leg.



Sorry, Bee! 
But I am delighted that you are still alive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Unfortunately, I have not found them. Such a business ( a bookshop/library ) does not make the money it used to. Plus, don't forget: rental of the place, employees, power bill, tax.... Know what I mean?
> 
> I could order books from abroad, yes. But to be honest to you, I cannot afford that, as, once one reads a book, puts it on the shelf till further notice. I.E: I don't think many people would read the same book twice. Right?


I have read "Fox In Socks" by Dr Seuss 163,827 times. 
Hi, Gillian! 
Hi, Oli!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.


Very sorry to hear this, Sabine. 
Oh dear, life's being e bit naughty to you at the moment isn't it? 
Monty had a good life and was well loved. You know that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam and Good evening. I am online.


Oooooops! 
Still online?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Mostly murder mysteries.


Donate them to the police.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Enjoy your visit to New York, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Is Ed about much these days?
Or Dan? 
And what a shame Noel didn't return for the Christmas fun, she loved the TORTOISE.


----------



## EllieMay

Wow! Y’all have been really busy!
It took me longer this afternoon to catch up than it has in a while.. 
Sabine, it is SO good to hear from you. We were all really getting worried and I’m so sorry that you are having such a hard time. You take good care of your leg and try to focus on your happy memories of Monty. 
Debora, Welcome! Carol introduces way better than I ever could but your tortoise and hedgehogs are adorable!
Lena, your a riot as always.. keep the funnies coming!! 
Linda- don’t get too much jet lag and enjoy your travels. Be safe. 
Gillian, did I miss seeing what kind of books you like? And how is the war going or not going)
Yvonne, good luck with the stray.. He is pretty handsome. 
And Hey Kathy, Hey Carol, Hey Mark!
Adam, I hope that whatever is outside the “mostly” in doing good works itself out quickly!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.



To be knocked out is something different- that’s to be rendered unconscious!

Knocked back is when something makes you unwell 

So sorry to hear about your poor cat. So sad


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Do you stay in New York, viewing the city ?



We are staying in a hotel near Times Square

A quick photo of the Empire State Building to keep you all going


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We are staying in a hotel near Times Square
> 
> A quick photo of the Empire State Building to keep you all going
> View attachment 256613



Hope you have a great visit - the weather forecast for the Northeast here looks awful. Have fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey cooked up one of our favorite (Korean) dishes tonight.

From Wiki -

*Bibimbap - *from Korean bibimbap [pi.bim.p͈ap̚]), sometimes romanized as *bi bim bap* or *bi bim bop*, is a Korean dish. The word literally means "mixed rice". Bibimbap is served as a bowl of warm white rice topped with namul (sautéed and seasoned vegetables) and gochujang (chili pepper paste), soy sauce, or doenjang (a fermented soybean paste). A raw or fried egg and sliced meat (usually beef) are common additions. The hot dish is stirred together thoroughly just before eating.

Here’s a pix, but we don’t eat/add any meat

From the top, home made pickled red saurkraut, cucumber in rice vinegar, sauteed mushrooms in garlic-gingerxsoy sauce and honey, pickled carrots, and sauteed spinach with garlic topped with sesame seeds. In the center a fried egg, and it all sits atop a bed of jasmine rice.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I wish. The plane landed early but immigration at JFK was sooooooooooooo slow. Just got to our hotel at 2pm local time



Welcome to the USA!!

What are your plans? Shopping? Theater?


----------



## Momof4

@Bee62

Oh, I’m so sorry for your loss Sabine. Hugs to you.


----------



## Momof4

I bought my Xmas cards today and a little something for my tortoise gift.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms, I cannot remember if we have introduced you to the way we do things and or greet all new comers, so bare with me if we already have.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and I am sure that Montgomery will be around with a beverage of your choice unless you need the hard stuff, in which case you will need to look for the one legged pirate and see what he has available for you. It is quite dark in here so if you need a little light then please poke a jellyfish and they will light your way for a short while. Be careful of the penguins Willy and Silly they are Sabine's pets and she is rather protective over them. Also watch where you step, as I believe it can be very painful if you step on one of the hedgehogs in these rooms. There are lots of woolen accessories and or garments in corner 7 (I think Linda - JoesMum said) which apparently have been knitted by the Woolen Spider - if she exists - they might come in handy when it gets very cold in here depending on which corner you are visiting. If you visit my corner - more to the south - then it will be warmer than it is in the northern corners etc.
> 
> If your carrots start to go missing in your corner that would be the snow leopard, as that is what she likes to eat. If you see a Meerkat then please do let the rest of us know as they are the bane of our lives here in the CDR. They really like to mess around with the smooth running of the CDR and cause no end of problems when they decide that they want to liven things up a bit.
> 
> We talk torts, lizards, grass, weather, nonsense, books, dinosaurs, fossils, you name it we talk it in here. We are a bunch of fun, pun loving people from all sorts of corners of the world. And I know that we have met before outside of the CDR rooms, but I am going to say it anyway, I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa.


Or, as I have come to lovingly think of the CDR... 


It's a bit like Alice in Wonderland falls down a gopher tortoise burrow and lands in the Twilight Zone...or the TARDIS. I haven't figured out which, but I've a strong suspicion that a committee (cat-mittee) of felines is responsible for navigation.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

*debora* said:


> I used to work in a bookshop before it had to close, mainly because of the internet. People don't read so much anymore either. I miss my work. I sometimes dream I still work in the bookshop.
> Holding a book in your hands, real paper.., the smell, nothing beats that in my opinion.


Absolutely. I miss being able to read a "final" or "published" work that isn't full of errors. Half the articles I read online, I want to print them out, mark them up, scan them in, and email them to the publisher.

I'm an English major. I've lived in Florida my entire life, except for the three years I lived in the UK. And let me tell you, there is nothing to taint one's near perfect American English..... like living in another English-speaking country!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> We’re in New York. Currently having a rest after a long journey. We got got up at 4.50am UK time and it’s now past 7pm in the UK - so we have been on the go for over 14 hours.
> 
> No wonder I feel quite tired


Those transatlantic flights take a lot out of you. Every time I visited Florida and flew back to the UK, it would take a good two weeks for my internal clock to completely reset.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.


Oh, Sabine, I am so sorry for your loss. I feel for you -- and for the rest of your feline family. 

I'm so glad your vet made a house call. Not just because of your leg, but because it will bring more closure for the other cats. It makes such a big difference when they can pay their respects and say goodbye to their friend and family member. It makes all the difference.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> This was my lovely baby Monty. RIP little sweetheart.
> View attachment 256593


Oh, he's beautiful, with those gorgeous eyes... So expressive. That would tear me up, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I've pretty much decided to just have him neutered. It's hard for me to "play god" with creatures' lives.


I'm glad to hear it. 

Until several years ago, I completely underestimated how much of a difference a spay or neuter would make to a feral cat's personality. Then, only after she had two litters of kittens, I finally managed to catch Loki in a carrier I'd put on the porch, and I quickly shut the carrier door with her inside. Then I literally jumped up and down for joy at having caught her.

The next morning I took her into the spay and neuter clinic. I had a really hard time trying to describe what she looked like. "Kind of a mottled grey...?" 

They were the ones who told me, "Oh, that's a dilute tortoiseshell... A Pastel Tortie."

And now you know that my username has absolutely nothing to do with color (colour) preference!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> I know. I had to "play god" this evening and I hate it.


You did the right thing. It hurts, it burns inside, but you did the right thing. You did right by Monty and the rest of your family.

I'm a little teary-eyed typing this. Warmest, kindest thoughts.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey cooked up one of our favorite (Korean) dishes tonight.
> 
> From Wiki -
> 
> *Bibimbap - *from Korean bibimbap [pi.bim.p͈ap̚]), sometimes romanized as *bi bim bap* or *bi bim bop*, is a Korean dish. The word literally means "mixed rice". Bibimbap is served as a bowl of warm white rice topped with namul (sautéed and seasoned vegetables) and gochujang (chili pepper paste), soy sauce, or doenjang (a fermented soybean paste). A raw or fried egg and sliced meat (usually beef) are common additions. The hot dish is stirred together thoroughly just before eating.
> 
> Here’s a pix, but we don’t eat/add any meat
> 
> From the top, home made pickled red saurkraut, cucumber in rice vinegar, sauteed mushrooms in garlic-gingerxsoy sauce and honey, pickled carrots, and sauteed spinach with garlic topped with sesame seeds. In the center a fried egg, and it all sits atop a bed of jasmine rice.
> 
> View attachment 256618



Sounds & looks amazing! I am a fan of sour more than sweet!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to hear it.
> 
> Until several years ago, I completely underestimated how much of a difference a spay or neuter would make to a feral cat's personality. Then, only after she had two litters of kittens, I finally managed to catch Loki in a carrier I'd put on the porch, and I quickly shut the carrier door with her inside. Then I literally jumped up and down for joy at having caught her.
> 
> The next morning I took her into the spay and neuter clinic. I had a really hard time trying to describe what she looked like. "Kind of a mottled grey...?"
> 
> They were the ones who told me, "Oh, that's a dilute tortoiseshell... A Pastel Tortie."
> 
> And now you know that my username has absolutely nothing to do with color (colour) preference!



Lol! Jokes on me[emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _The Leprechaun's Back?
> Again? _


No he is still in the jellyfish tank. Montgomery tells me he was very rude to the wool spider, if she exists, and she has put extra security measures in place on the tank. If you take a look you'll seeit must have been pretty bad. She isn't letting him out of there for a while!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is Ed about much these days?
> Or Dan?
> And what a shame Noel didn't return for the Christmas fun, she loved the TORTOISE.


D pops in reasonably regularly. We haven't seen Dan for a while


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Welcome to the USA!!
> 
> What are your plans? Shopping? Theater?


You'll find out as it happens... ish. Today's adventures will be posted tomorrow as I have now been awake for 22 hours and I must sleep

Goodnight all.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We are staying in a hotel near Times Square
> 
> A quick photo of the Empire State Building to keep you all going
> View attachment 256613



One of those buildings across from the Empire State is my husbands office. My step daughter is there now working.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey cooked up one of our favorite (Korean) dishes tonight.
> 
> From Wiki -
> 
> *Bibimbap - *from Korean bibimbap [pi.bim.p͈ap̚]), sometimes romanized as *bi bim bap* or *bi bim bop*, is a Korean dish. The word literally means "mixed rice". Bibimbap is served as a bowl of warm white rice topped with namul (sautéed and seasoned vegetables) and gochujang (chili pepper paste), soy sauce, or doenjang (a fermented soybean paste). A raw or fried egg and sliced meat (usually beef) are common additions. The hot dish is stirred together thoroughly just before eating.
> 
> Here’s a pix, but we don’t eat/add any meat
> 
> From the top, home made pickled red saurkraut, cucumber in rice vinegar, sauteed mushrooms in garlic-gingerxsoy sauce and honey, pickled carrots, and sauteed spinach with garlic topped with sesame seeds. In the center a fried egg, and it all sits atop a bed of jasmine rice.
> 
> View attachment 256618



Your wife is a really good cook!!
That looks delicious!!


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Btw, do you walk a lot? if I may ask.I do when the weather permits. When it's nice and sunny I take off and walk for one, two and sometimes three hours, so as not to return home and go back on the....net.


No. I actually don't get the opportunity to walk a lot nor can my back handle it for long periods either. I try to do at least 30 min of walking a day. Not enough but unfortunately that is all I have time for at the moment.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> This was my lovely baby Monty. RIP little sweetheart.
> View attachment 256593


Monty was a very beautiful cat. R.I.P Monty. Sabine will see you on the other side of the rainbow bridge one day.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256594
> 
> 
> all at CDR.​Hope to hear you are better tomorrow, @Bee62 .


That one is a stunning one. Good night and Good Morning.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Mostly murder mysteries.


Then a high school. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> They'll have to be spoiled over Christmas, I think.


That's a given anyway. So you have to do something more.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _The Leprechaun's Back?
> Again? _


No he is still locked up in the tank. We are going to let him out after secret Santa has happened.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Splendid!
> 10 out of 10, Carol from Cape Town, South Africa.


[emoji5]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Donate them to the police.


That would work.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is Ed about much these days?
> Or Dan?
> And what a shame Noel didn't return for the Christmas fun, she loved the TORTOISE.


Dan has not been around for quite awhile now. Ed still pops in every now and then.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wow! Y’all have been really busy!
> It took me longer this afternoon to catch up than it has in a while..
> Sabine, it is SO good to hear from you. We were all really getting worried and I’m so sorry that you are having such a hard time. You take good care of your leg and try to focus on your happy memories of Monty.
> Debora, Welcome! Carol introduces way better than I ever could but your tortoise and hedgehogs are adorable!
> Lena, your a riot as always.. keep the funnies coming!!
> Linda- don’t get too much jet lag and enjoy your travels. Be safe.
> Gillian, did I miss seeing what kind of books you like? And how is the war going or not going)
> Yvonne, good luck with the stray.. He is pretty handsome.
> And Hey Kathy, Hey Carol, Hey Mark!
> Adam, I hope that whatever is outside the “mostly” in doing good works itself out quickly!


Nice greeting Heather. We will make a summarizer out of you yet.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We are staying in a hotel near Times Square
> 
> A quick photo of the Empire State Building to keep you all going
> View attachment 256613


Just got be back from the precipice. Now I need something to keep me away from there.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey cooked up one of our favorite (Korean) dishes tonight.
> 
> From Wiki -
> 
> *Bibimbap - *from Korean bibimbap [pi.bim.p͈ap̚]), sometimes romanized as *bi bim bap* or *bi bim bop*, is a Korean dish. The word literally means "mixed rice". Bibimbap is served as a bowl of warm white rice topped with namul (sautéed and seasoned vegetables) and gochujang (chili pepper paste), soy sauce, or doenjang (a fermented soybean paste). A raw or fried egg and sliced meat (usually beef) are common additions. The hot dish is stirred together thoroughly just before eating.
> 
> Here’s a pix, but we don’t eat/add any meat
> 
> From the top, home made pickled red saurkraut, cucumber in rice vinegar, sauteed mushrooms in garlic-gingerxsoy sauce and honey, pickled carrots, and sauteed spinach with garlic topped with sesame seeds. In the center a fried egg, and it all sits atop a bed of jasmine rice.
> 
> View attachment 256618


Oh my word now I am hungry. That looks really delicious.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I bought my Xmas cards today and a little something for my tortoise gift.


Yayy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Or, as I have come to lovingly think of the CDR...
> 
> 
> It's a bit like Alice in Wonderland falls down a gopher tortoise burrow and lands in the Twilight Zone...or the TARDIS. I haven't figured out which, but I've a strong suspicion that a committee (cat-mittee) of felines is responsible for navigation.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those transatlantic flights take a lot out of you. Every time I visited Florida and flew back to the UK, it would take a good two weeks for my internal clock to completely reset.


Oh dear. That does not sound good for Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to hear it.
> 
> Until several years ago, I completely underestimated how much of a difference a spay or neuter would make to a feral cat's personality. Then, only after she had two litters of kittens, I finally managed to catch Loki in a carrier I'd put on the porch, and I quickly shut the carrier door with her inside. Then I literally jumped up and down for joy at having caught her.
> 
> The next morning I took her into the spay and neuter clinic. I had a really hard time trying to describe what she looked like. "Kind of a mottled grey...?"
> 
> They were the ones who told me, "Oh, that's a dilute tortoiseshell... A Pastel Tortie."
> 
> And now you know that my username has absolutely nothing to do with color (colour) preference!


What a lovely story.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No he is still in the jellyfish tank. Montgomery tells me he was very rude to the wool spider, if she exists, and she has put extra security measures in place on the tank. If you take a look you'll seeit must have been pretty bad. She isn't letting him out of there for a while!


Adam Just poke a jellyfish or two so that you can see. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You'll find out as it happens... ish. Today's adventures will be posted tomorrow as I have now been awake for 22 hours and I must sleep
> 
> Goodnight all.


Nighty night. Will have to get used to it being only Lena and myself up this early for a while. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all
On the way to work we saw this. Which means that some poor person is not having a good Friday at all.

Happy Friday All.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You are such a softie. They really do take advantage of you. Do you want me to lock up the one legged pirate as well. But if I do there probably won't be any eggnog around at Christmas time.



No, eggnog is a must. And I like my sip of port in the evenings. Let the pirate stay. 

See, the leprechaun promised to make us all new shoes — he said he’s made tons of dainty ones for some fairies... I fell into temptation


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and again...lol.
> 
> Library and bookshop owners claim that it is not feasible any more.



In the small university town in US Midwest where I went to school, they had an amazing old bookstore, Acorn Books or something, in a very central location. You literally had to squeeze between piles of books to walk inside. I spent quite a bit of my student allowance there. But the rent became too high for the owner and he moved the shop to a more remote location. One would need a car to go there, and I didn’t have one. I still miss that shop when I think about it.


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian Moore said:


> Unfortunately, I have not found them. Such a business ( a bookshop/library ) does not make the money it used to. Plus, don't forget: rental of the place, employees, power bill, tax.... Know what I mean?
> 
> I could order books from abroad, yes. But to be honest to you, I cannot afford that, as, once one reads a book, puts it on the shelf till further notice. I.E: I don't think many people would read the same book twice. Right?



Ummm.... They don’t?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I wish. The plane landed early but immigration at JFK was sooooooooooooo slow. Just got to our hotel at 2pm local time



Husband recently had a super fast experience at JFK immigration, scanning his passport, showing it to the official, and getting out of there in record time. He may have arrived at a less busy time, of course. And when we arrived last summer, the scanner recognized only daughter’s passport. [emoji849] So we had to move to another line and waited forever...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.



So sorry to hear, Sabine! You’ve told us about Monty being your special baby. He had the best life with you. Remember that every time you feel sad. [emoji173]️ A huge hug from me [emoji173]️[emoji304]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, nutz! You mean bookstores are being phased out? I have a whole room full of books that I'm boxing up and going to take to a used book store (so I can have that room for my incubators and indoor enclosures). I don't want any money for them, but if they're going out of business, maybe the boxes will have to go to the dump. Shucks!



We came to Denmark with only a couple of books for daughter. (The rest are packed up in in-laws’ storage in Turkey. About 20 big boxes.) We didn’t buy a bookcase, trying to minimize our furniture, and now, a year later, our windowsills are full of books. Husband is an academic. Besides, you just don’t walk by a Neil Gaiman or an Anne Rice for 5 kroner (under a dollar) and not buy it. I’m trying to make space for them as we speak! 

Daughter’s windowsill, with some of her books:


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Well ya know, we have to keep out and sift through all those foreigners massing at the borders.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Mostly murder mysteries.



Just the stuff for school kids! [emoji48][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> He's the spitting image of your Monty, with the exception of his big, fat tom-cat cheeks.
> 
> View attachment 256597
> View attachment 256598



He would have been a gorgeous house cat! Naughty tom.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _The Leprechaun's Back?
> Again? _



Oopsie...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too!
> Hope you're well, Lena, I must pop in in the morning some time and try and catch you.



Whenever you aren’t gone to bed yet...  
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
How’s the weather in Fes? Is it starting to affect Tidgy?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Haven't tried it yet.
> I shall do so when i'm feeling very brave.



Or dead..? 
(Just kidding. Not anytime soon, please!) [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> "might be"?
> "Getting sick".
> Bit vague.
> Hope she's okay.



Yep. And dog ate her homework.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lurk lurk!
> Lurking's cool.
> Just lurk in a corner and come out occasionally to pinch a coffee (or something stronger))
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> Today is murder a Leprechaun One-Legged Pirate Substitute Day.



 But he did promise us new shoes! 
Fancy some fairy shoes, Adam? For your ladies, of course.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is Ed about much these days?
> Or Dan?
> And what a shame Noel didn't return for the Christmas fun, she loved the TORTOISE.



Ed’s a bit busy adjusting to his new life of retirement with a part-time job as the cherry on top. He does delight us with his occasional visits. 

We haven’t heard from @DE42 in a while. 

I also miss @AZtortMom. Her TORTOISE present for me lights up every afternoon on my window. (Because it already gets dark in the afternoon [emoji849])


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey cooked up one of our favorite (Korean) dishes tonight.
> 
> From Wiki -
> 
> *Bibimbap - *from Korean bibimbap [pi.bim.p͈ap̚]), sometimes romanized as *bi bim bap* or *bi bim bop*, is a Korean dish. The word literally means "mixed rice". Bibimbap is served as a bowl of warm white rice topped with namul (sautéed and seasoned vegetables) and gochujang (chili pepper paste), soy sauce, or doenjang (a fermented soybean paste). A raw or fried egg and sliced meat (usually beef) are common additions. The hot dish is stirred together thoroughly just before eating.
> 
> Here’s a pix, but we don’t eat/add any meat
> 
> From the top, home made pickled red saurkraut, cucumber in rice vinegar, sauteed mushrooms in garlic-gingerxsoy sauce and honey, pickled carrots, and sauteed spinach with garlic topped with sesame seeds. In the center a fried egg, and it all sits atop a bed of jasmine rice.
> 
> View attachment 256618



Was that inspired by Linda’s picture of the Empire State Building? I love Little Korea. Some fantastic restaurants there.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Or, as I have come to lovingly think of the CDR...
> 
> 
> It's a bit like Alice in Wonderland falls down a gopher tortoise burrow and lands in the Twilight Zone...or the TARDIS. I haven't figured out which, but I've a strong suspicion that a committee (cat-mittee) of felines is responsible for navigation.



Merely cats? More likely, meerkats... 

Love your description! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to hear it.
> 
> Until several years ago, I completely underestimated how much of a difference a spay or neuter would make to a feral cat's personality. Then, only after she had two litters of kittens, I finally managed to catch Loki in a carrier I'd put on the porch, and I quickly shut the carrier door with her inside. Then I literally jumped up and down for joy at having caught her.
> 
> The next morning I took her into the spay and neuter clinic. I had a really hard time trying to describe what she looked like. "Kind of a mottled grey...?"
> 
> They were the ones who told me, "Oh, that's a dilute tortoiseshell... A Pastel Tortie."
> 
> And now you know that my username has absolutely nothing to do with color (colour) preference!



The story behind the username. Brilliant!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nighty night. Will have to get used to it being only Lena and myself up this early for a while. [emoji3]



My mornings are sacred. Coffee + the CDR. Life can wait.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> On the way to work we saw this. Which means that some poor person is not having a good Friday at all.
> 
> Happy Friday All.
> View attachment 256652
> View attachment 256653



Oh dear.  Drive safely, Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No, eggnog is a must. And I like my sip of port in the evenings. Let the pirate stay.
> 
> See, the leprechaun promised to make us all new shoes — he said he’s made tons of dainty ones for some fairies... I fell into temptation


No no no. You need Elves for that job and all they need is some milk and cookies and a place to sleep during the day.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Husband recently had a super fast experience at JFK immigration, scanning his passport, showing it to the official, and getting out of there in record time. He may have arrived at a less busy time, of course. And when we arrived last summer, the scanner recognized only daughter’s passport. [emoji849] So we had to move to another line and waited forever...


You win some and you loose some.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My mornings are sacred. Coffee + the CDR. Life can wait.


I so wish it were that way all the time. But I can only manage that some of the time.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear.  Drive safely, Carol.


All is fine on my side. I arrived at work on time and with everything as it should be. I just feel sorry for that person. They are now without a car.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fourth friday in a row with R A I N


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Fourth friday in a row with R A I N
> 
> View attachment 256657



I love watching lightning through the window. It could be quite striking!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. My phone is low on battery so this has to be quick

Yesterday we went to The Morgan Library - as in JP Morgan the early 20th century investment banker


----------



## JoesMum

Then we took a bus tour with a difference called The Ride - completely nuts, very unBritish, but fun. 

The Avenue I’m Taking You To Is 42nd Street [emoji445] 



Broadway (I think)



The New Year’s Eve Time Ball in Times Square



NYC’s only roundabout with statue of Christopher Columbus


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My phone is low on battery so this has to be quick
> 
> Yesterday we went to The Morgan Library - as in JP Morgan the early 20th century investment banker
> View attachment 256659
> View attachment 256660
> 
> View attachment 256661
> 
> View attachment 256662
> 
> View attachment 256663
> 
> View attachment 256664


Very beautiful. So sad that they have to lock all those books up behind bars. I wonder what they did? Must have been serious to warrant that kind of security.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Then we took a bus tour with a difference called The Ride - completely nuts, very unBritish, but fun.
> 
> The Avenue I’m Taking You To Is 42nd Street [emoji445]
> View attachment 256665
> 
> 
> Broadway (I think)
> View attachment 256666
> 
> 
> The New Year’s Eve Time Ball in Times Square
> View attachment 256668
> 
> 
> NYC’s only roundabout with statue of Christopher Columbus
> View attachment 256667


These ones remind me a little of Tokyo and Seoul.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Very beautiful. So sad that they have to lock all those books up behind bars. I wonder what they did? Must have been serious to warrant that kind of security.


Because they are massively valuable! (It was also what private collectors did in those days) Those books were very old... many were over 500 years old!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> These ones remind me a little of Tokyo and Seoul.


I have never been to either


----------



## Maro2Bear

More on yesterday’s book and library theme...

https://amp.theguardian.com/comment...g-libraries-reading?__twitter_impression=true

We read to know we are not alone,” wrote CS Lewis. He was clearly on to something. A new report claims that books are powerful enough to halt loneliness and social exclusion. The 50-page study, undertaken jointly by the thinktank Demos and the literacy charity the Reading Agency, argues that reading could also assist with social mobility and mental health, and even “hold off” dementia. It backs its argument with an array of compelling research and recommends a government investment of £200m, involving the NHS supporting “book-based interventions”, as part of its social prescribing strategy, alongside a major Comic Relief-style campaign to raise money for book charities, book circles and reading aloud schemes.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> No. I actually don't get the opportunity to walk a lot nor can my back handle it for long periods either. I try to do at least 30 min of walking a day. Not enough but unfortunately that is all I have time for at the moment.


Hi. well, 30 minutes is not bad. Better than nothing.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have read "Fox In Socks" by Dr Seuss 163,827 times.
> Hi, Gillian!
> Hi, Oli!


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy! 

I would not be able to do that, no matter what the book is.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Dan has not been around for quite awhile now. Ed still pops in every now and then.


Yep. Miss you, Ed @ZEROPILOT .


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> No, it didn`t hurt.


Good afternoon, Sabine. 

Glad it didn't, and at the same time I hope to hear that you are better today. How is you leg?


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is. Mostly.
> Life's good!
> Hope you are well too, Heather.


Glad to hear that, Adam.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Donate them to the police.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Then a high school. [emoji6]


Hi.

Adam @Tidgy's Dad says "To the police."


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> On the way to work we saw this. Which means that some poor person is not having a good Friday at all.
> 
> Happy Friday All.
> View attachment 256652
> View attachment 256653


Goodness me! Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Ed’s a bit busy adjusting to his new life of retirement with a part-time job as the cherry on top. He does delight us with his occasional visits.
> 
> We haven’t heard from @DE42 in a while.
> 
> I also miss @AZtortMom. Her TORTOISE present for me lights up every afternoon on my window. (Because it already gets dark in the afternoon [emoji849])


Hi, Lena. 

Have not seen @AZtortMom around for long. Hope she's well.


----------



## Gillian M

all at CDR.​It's been pouring with rain for the past hour of so, here.....brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Kristoff

Christmas is around the corner here. The Christmas lights are out, to light up our dark nights. 




Not quite winter yet: 




Photo taken before 3pm today. The fog doesn’t help. Time to take Vitamin D supplements...


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> Christmas is around the corner here. The Christmas lights are out, to light up our dark nights.
> 
> View attachment 256675
> 
> 
> Not quite winter yet:
> 
> View attachment 256676
> 
> 
> Photo taken before 3pm today. The fog doesn’t help. Time to take Vitamin D supplements...
> 
> View attachment 256677


Lovely pics. Thanks for sharing, Lena.

And hi from Oli and me.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Christmas is around the corner here. The Christmas lights are out, to light up our dark nights.
> 
> View attachment 256675
> 
> 
> Not quite winter yet:
> 
> View attachment 256676
> 
> 
> Photo taken before 3pm today. The fog doesn’t help. Time to take Vitamin D supplements...
> 
> View attachment 256677


I love these photos. Especially the one of the trees


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Gillian! 

It's due to get pretty wet here this afternoon. We brought good coats so we should be OK


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Gillian!
> 
> It's due to get pretty wet here this afternoon. We brought good coats so we should be OK


Good afternoon Linda.

We need all that water, here. Prayers take place each and every year for rain.

Take care and keep warm.


----------



## Momof4

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, Lena.
> 
> Have not seen @AZtortMom around for long. Hope she's well.



I see her on FB everyday and she posts the funniest things that make me laugh!!

I’ll see if I can nudge her here.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Christmas is around the corner here. The Christmas lights are out, to light up our dark nights.
> 
> View attachment 256675
> 
> 
> Not quite winter yet:
> 
> View attachment 256676
> 
> 
> Photo taken before 3pm today. The fog doesn’t help. Time to take Vitamin D supplements...
> 
> View attachment 256677



What a cute little town!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> I see her on FB everyday and she posts the funniest things that make me laugh!!
> 
> I’ll see if I can nudge her here.


Good evening my dear friend. (it's 5.40pm here).

Good to hear from you. Also glad to know that she's fine. Members who "disappear" without prior notice do get me worried. 

Will be glad to see her around.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> What a cute little town!!


Lovely, isn't it?


----------



## AZtortMom

*looks around, brushes dust off shell from all the traveling*
What’s happening tort peeps? I heard you missed me [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

*NOEL!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, Sabine, I am so sorry for your loss. I feel for you -- and for the rest of your feline family.
> 
> I'm so glad your vet made a house call. Not just because of your leg, but because it will bring more closure for the other cats. It makes such a big difference when they can pay their respects and say goodbye to their friend and family member. It makes all the difference.


My Monty had respiration difficulties. Taking him to the VET would have caused him pain and fear.
That was why the VET came home to me. For my old dogs my VET would do the same--- when the time for my old dogs comes.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad to hear it.
> 
> Until several years ago, I completely underestimated how much of a difference a spay or neuter would make to a feral cat's personality. Then, only after she had two litters of kittens, I finally managed to catch Loki in a carrier I'd put on the porch, and I quickly shut the carrier door with her inside. Then I literally jumped up and down for joy at having caught her.
> 
> The next morning I took her into the spay and neuter clinic. I had a really hard time trying to describe what she looked like. "Kind of a mottled grey...?"
> 
> They were the ones who told me, "Oh, that's a dilute tortoiseshell... A Pastel Tortie."
> Funny story !
> And now you know that my username has absolutely nothing to do with color (colour) preference!


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> You did the right thing. It hurts, it burns inside, but you did the right thing. You did right by Monty and the rest of your family.
> 
> I'm a little teary-eyed typing this. Warmest, kindest thoughts.


Thank you very much for your kind words. They are so true.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around, brushes dust off shell from all the traveling*
> What’s happening tort peeps? I heard you missed me [emoji217][emoji851]


Yesssssssss!!! I do.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> My Monty had respiration difficulties. Taking him to the VET would have caused him pain and fear.
> That was why the VET came home to me. For my old dogs my VET would do the same--- when the time for my old dogs comes.


Good evening, Sabine, and anyone else around.

Hope you're feeling better today. 

How's your leg?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> *NOEL!!!!!!!!!!*



Look what the cat dragged in!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello my friends here.
Please don`t be upsetted when I don`t answer everyone and every post. I can`t sit on the PC so long. Please excuse me.
I appreciate all your kind words and wishes and I read them all.
Thank you very much. I hope there soon will be better times.


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Look what the cat dragged in!!


Wow! Love that.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends here.
> Please don`t be upsetted when I don`t answer everyone and every post. I can`t sit on the PC so long. Please excuse me.
> I appreciate all your kind words and wishes and I read them all.
> Thank you very much. I hope there soon will be better times.


Take it easy Sabine. Nobody will be upset my dear friend.
.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Yesssssssss!!! I do.




​


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> More on yesterday’s book and library theme...
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/comment...g-libraries-reading?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> We read to know we are not alone,” wrote CS Lewis. He was clearly on to something. A new report claims that books are powerful enough to halt loneliness and social exclusion. The 50-page study, undertaken jointly by the thinktank Demos and the literacy charity the Reading Agency, argues that reading could also assist with social mobility and mental health, and even “hold off” dementia. It backs its argument with an array of compelling research and recommends a government investment of £200m, involving the NHS supporting “book-based interventions”, as part of its social prescribing strategy, alongside a major Comic Relief-style campaign to raise money for book charities, book circles and reading aloud schemes.


That is so cool to know. And I can believe it.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. well, 30 minutes is not bad. Better than nothing.


Absolutely.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi.
> 
> Adam @Tidgy's Dad says "To the police."


Hi Gillian
Yes I saw that. How are you doing ?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> That is so cool to know. And I can believe it.


Hi! That looks great doesn't it? Only if something like that took place here, but people here do not read much: a culture I believe.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Goodness me! Hope nobody was hurt.


I don't think so. I did not see anybody hurt and there was no ambulance either.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256674
> 
> 
> all at CDR.​It's been pouring with rain for the past hour of so, here.....brrrrrrrrr.


I love rain. [emoji3]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi Gillian
> Yes I saw that. How are you doing ?


Good evening, hope you're well. 

Am so-so with another battle today with....Oli. I could not eat, sleep, take a nap....you name it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Christmas is around the corner here. The Christmas lights are out, to light up our dark nights.
> 
> View attachment 256675
> 
> 
> Not quite winter yet:
> 
> View attachment 256676
> 
> 
> Photo taken before 3pm today. The fog doesn’t help. Time to take Vitamin D supplements...
> 
> View attachment 256677


Wow. That does get dark early.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Gillian!
> 
> It's due to get pretty wet here this afternoon. We brought good coats so we should be OK


You can always go singing in the rain.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I love rain. [emoji3]


Wow! Interesting. I hate it, hate cold weather, hate snow, and love.....Summer and the hot and dry weather we have here in June,, July and August.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> You can always go singing in the rain.


Glorious feeling..... remember the song?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around, brushes dust off shell from all the traveling*
> What’s happening tort peeps? I heard you missed me [emoji217][emoji851]


Would you like to loan my dust buster. It will help you to look all spic and span again.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> *NOEL!!!!!!!!!!*



Hi Yvonne [emoji2]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Would you like to loan my dust buster. It will help you to look all spic and span again.



Yes please [emoji6][emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My Monty had respiration difficulties. Taking him to the VET would have caused him pain and fear.
> That was why the VET came home to me. For my old dogs my VET would do the same--- when the time for my old dogs comes.


You have a very good Vet.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian Moore said:


> Yesssssssss!!! I do.



Hi Dear friend [emoji4][emoji217]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I don't think so. I did not see anybody hurt and there was no ambulance either.


Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Gillian M

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Interesting. I hate it, hate cold weather, hate snow, and love.....Summer and the hot and dry weather we have here in June,, July and August.


I presume you like snow, right. If so, here's something for you from Jordan:



​brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
​


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends here.
> Please don`t be upsetted when I don`t answer everyone and every post. I can`t sit on the PC so long. Please excuse me.
> I appreciate all your kind words and wishes and I read them all.
> Thank you very much. I hope there soon will be better times.


As long as you pop in to let us know how you are doing, it is okay Sabine. Go rest your leg and get better please.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Dear friend [emoji4][emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

It’s good to be seen [emoji851]


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> It’s good to be seen [emoji851]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Glorious feeling..... remember the song?


I know the song yes. That's why I thought about it.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Yes please [emoji6][emoji217]


Okay then ... abra cadabra sim silly bim. When you wake up it should be sitting on your table all ready for you to use.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> I presume you like snow, right. If so, here's something for you from Jordan:
> 
> 
> View attachment 256688
> ​brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> ​


I have never experienced snow. You should live in South Africa there is lots of heat and no snow.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I know the song yes. That's why I thought about it.


You reminded me of it.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> You reminded me of it.


Whahaha Linda mentioning the rain and being in New York was what reminded me of the song.[emoji3]


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I have never experienced snow. You should live in South Africa there is lots of heat and no snow.


I know, but notice: here in Jordan it's *VERY *hot during Summer with heat waves, and freezing cold in Winter with *SNOW*. No Spring, no Autumn; desert climate. 

Doesn't the temperature drop at all back there?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Whahaha Linda mentioning the rain and being in New York was what reminded me of the song.[emoji3]


Remember the singer? I do.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I have never experienced snow. You should live in South Africa there is lots of heat and no snow.


Would love to live in a place with no Winter! The Gulf would be suitable.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> I know, but notice: here in Jordan it's *VERY *hot during Summer with heat waves, and freezing cold in Winter with *SNOW*. No Spring, no Autumn; desert climate.
> 
> Doesn't the temperature drop at all back there?


In winter it does drop. But we never go into the negatives. Ceres might get snow and a few other places but not Cape Town.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Remember the singer? I do.


Wasn't it Frank Sinatra?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Would love to live in a place with no Winter! The Gulf would be suitable.


Does the gulf not have winter?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> In winter it does drop. But we never go into the negatives. Ceres might get snow and a few other places but not Cape Town.


Lucky you. Here, I freeze to death even at home the central heating system on. And...Oli keeps me worried, even though he's been extremely naughty lately.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Lucky you. Here, I freeze to death even at home the central heating system on. And...Oli keeps me worried, even though he's been extremely naughty lately.


So Oli keeps you on your toes?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Wasn't it Frank Sinatra?


I thought it was Jene Kelly.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> I thought it was Jene Kelly.


You are completely correct. Although google says you spell it Gene.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Does the gulf not have winter?


No, it does rain, and that we all need particularly in this region. But temp in the Gulf is never cold. Lucky them.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> So Oli keeps you on your toes?


Oh, you bet he does! Especially at night.

Someone once told me that I should not have got a tort. The trouble is that I'm..._scared _of dogs, I do not like cats much, therefore I didn't have much of a choice. A bird? I didn't like the idea of "imprisoning" him/her in a cage. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> You are completely correct. Although google says you spell it Gene.


Sorry for the mistake. Though a name could be spelled in a "million" ways.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> No, it does rain, and that we all need particularly in this region. But temp in the Gulf is never cold. Lucky them.


Yes lucky them.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Yes lucky them.


Why lucky? You said you liked rain.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, you bet he does! Especially at night.
> 
> Someone once told me that I should not have got a tort. The trouble is that I'm..._scared _of dogs, I do not like cats much, therefore I didn't have much of a choice. A bird? I didn't like the idea of "imprisoning" him/her in a cage. Know what I mean?


Why should you have not gotten a tort. They are such gentle creatures.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry for the mistake. Though a name could be spelled in a "million" ways.


My error was bigger than yours. At least you got the name correct.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Why should you have not gotten a tort. They are such gentle creatures.


Aren't they cute? 

Well, this fool was blaming me for having chosen a tort as a pet, knowing that it could get v cold, it could snow and so on, here.I.E: the climate is not the ideal one for cold blooded animals.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> My error was bigger than yours. At least you got the name correct.


Oh no my dear friend....... you misspell a name in a document, and watch.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Aren't they cute?
> 
> Well, this fool was blaming me for having chosen a tort as a pet, knowing that it could get v cold, it could snow and so on, here.I.E: the climate is not the ideal one for cold blooded animals.


Oh I see. Hmm but they hibernate don't they. So the cold shouldn't be a problem. And there are lots if things one can do to keep things warm if necessary.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no my dear friend....... you misspell a name in a document, and watch.


Lol. But this is not court the last time I checked. So it should be fine.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Why lucky? You said you liked rain.


I like rain. But my back does not like cold.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Oh I see. Hmm but they hibernate don't they. So the cold shouldn't be a problem. And there are lots if things one can do to keep things warm if necessary.


True, they hibernate. (Oli has never hibernated here).

Let alone that, the place is warm, plus his light which is on.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Lol. But this is not court the last time I checked. So it should be fine.


That really made me laugh.......hahaha  LOL!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Wasn't it Frank Sinatra?


I thought it was Gene Kelly


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> True, they hibernate. (Oli has never hibernated here).
> 
> Let alone that, the place is warm, plus his light which is on.


By the sounds of it he should have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> I thought it was Jene Kelly.


oops! snap!


----------



## CarolM

I am going to say Good night all and until the morn. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was Gene Kelly


Yip it was. My error. [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> oops! snap!


Lol.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> By the sounds of it he should have nothing to complain about.


He _should_ have nothing to complain about, agreed. He does not seem to realize that he's at a five star hotel. 
_
_


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I am going to say Good night all and until the morn. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Good night, sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around, brushes dust off shell from all the traveling*
> What’s happening tort peeps? I heard you missed me [emoji217][emoji851]



You need to come back in the morning because everyone is getting ready for bed!

How is work? How’s life?
The things you post on FB crack me up!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep. Miss you, Ed @ZEROPILOT .


I miss you too.
I'm never far away.


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss you too.
> I'm never far away.


​


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Yip it was. My error. [emoji17]


@Yvonne spelled it correctly, I did not.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> What a cute little town!!


That's what it is now. Used to be an important city in the Middle Ages!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around, brushes dust off shell from all the traveling*
> What’s happening tort peeps? I heard you missed me [emoji217][emoji851]


Noel!!!! We missed you!!! (You heard it right!)


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Look what the cat dragged in!!


Thank you, Kitty! Um, I meant, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends here.
> Please don`t be upsetted when I don`t answer everyone and every post. I can`t sit on the PC so long. Please excuse me.
> I appreciate all your kind words and wishes and I read them all.
> Thank you very much. I hope there soon will be better times.


We hope so too, for your sake and ours. We miss you. Get well soon.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> It’s good to be seen [emoji851]


Or not seen. But we know you're there. Unlike the Wool Spider. Unless she exists of course.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay then ... abra cadabra sim silly bim. When you wake up it should be sitting on your table all ready for you to use.


Wait, Carol, you've just called in Silly, one of Sabine's penguins!


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, Carol! Family time for me here. Glad I popped in and managed to not-see Noel and Ed!


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian Moore said:


> @Yvonne spelled it correctly, I did not.


Just FYI - in the U.S. 'Jean' is the female version, and 'Gene'is the male version. I believe in France, 'Jean' would be male.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting advertisements pop up when I’m on Tort Forum... Apartments in Cheltenham - Australia. 

https://mccheltenham.com.au/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI38Hku6nI3gIVUgxlCh1qhA-mEAEYASAAEgIK9_D_BwE


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wait, Carol, you've just called in Silly, one of Sabine's penguins!


Yip. Didn't you know they are magic?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 256700​


I've never officially left


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain all day long...no sun, dsrk, dreery and gloomy...ogh, and it’s going to get c o l d.

End of the foliage on the banana tree, end of the year for the Elephant Ear plantation....


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> She looks rather sweet and not scary at all (if she exists)


I thought she had a manic look in her eyes!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Lyn, it’s nice to read you again. You’ve been absent for a time and were missed. Hope all is well! I was getting ready to do a steak out on your neighbors and make sure you weren’t in their evil grasp!


All good with me thanks Heather, all quiet on the neighbours front thank goodness!
Hope you and your family are well too.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I know, the weekend is dangerously close!
> Daughter's off school today as she might be getting sick, so you could say my weekend has started already!


Hope she is feeling better soon - not good timing to be ill over the weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

*debora* said:


> Here is my new little Russian Tortoise. My daughter is giving him a bath.
> 
> View attachment 256554


He is beautiful and looks such a little character.
My tort loves his warm soaks as you can see from my avatar. He stretches out and relaxes and will stay put for ages as long as I keep his water warm.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello my friends. I am alive !
> The leg is still hurting and I can`t work but I am doing better.
> I am missing you all. I will try to use my laptop to pop in here. Sitting on a chair in front of my PC hurts too much in my leg.


We are all thinking of you and missing you too, Bee.
Pop in when you can!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Yes, it has knocked me out you can say.
> But I have another bad new: This evening I had the VET here at home to euthanize my little baby "Monty". He is a cat and I have raised him with my own hands 13 years ago. But now he was too sick. I had to let him go. It was peaceful, calm and easy for him but I am devasteted. I am very, very sad. He was always special to me because he still behaves like a cat baby when he was adult. Now he is lying next to me on the sofa and tomorrow I must burry him. I am sad but glad it is over. He isn`t suffering any longer. Now I am the one who suffers because he is dead.


Oh I am so sorry to hear this Bee, it is a terrible decision to make, but as Monty was suffering you have done the kindest thing possible for him even though it breaks your heart. I feel very sad for you and thinking of you,


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> True, but I saw it differently: I used to walk to the library and back, rather than sitting 24 hours a day on the blessed net.
> 
> Technology has made us sooooooo lazy, and we don't move unless necessary. This, on the long run, is anything but healthy.


Very true and it can be quite isolating for people too.
It is especially a shame for older people who may not use computers or smart phones.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> He's the spitting image of your Monty, with the exception of his big, fat tom-cat cheeks.
> 
> View attachment 256597
> View attachment 256598


The likeness to Monty is incredible!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You'll find out as it happens... ish. Today's adventures will be posted tomorrow as I have now been awake for 22 hours and I must sleep
> 
> Goodnight all.


Hope you are now fully rested and ready to enjoy NY!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all
> On the way to work we saw this. Which means that some poor person is not having a good Friday at all.
> 
> Happy Friday All.
> View attachment 256652
> View attachment 256653


Oh dear - hope any injuries weren't too bad.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I love watching lightning through the window. It could be quite striking!


Me too, there was a storm the last time I cooked and my hob was hit - luckily it was just a flash in the pan!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. My phone is low on battery so this has to be quick
> 
> Yesterday we went to The Morgan Library - as in JP Morgan the early 20th century investment banker
> View attachment 256659
> View attachment 256660
> 
> View attachment 256661
> 
> View attachment 256662
> 
> View attachment 256663
> 
> View attachment 256664


Stunning!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Very beautiful. So sad that they have to lock all those books up behind bars. I wonder what they did? Must have been serious to warrant that kind of security.


They must be murder and mystery books too!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Christmas is around the corner here. The Christmas lights are out, to light up our dark nights.
> 
> View attachment 256675
> 
> 
> Not quite winter yet:
> 
> View attachment 256676
> 
> 
> Photo taken before 3pm today. The fog doesn’t help. Time to take Vitamin D supplements...
> 
> View attachment 256677


What a pretty town!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> *looks around, brushes dust off shell from all the traveling*
> What’s happening tort peeps? I heard you missed me [emoji217][emoji851]


Hi Noel good to not see in the CDR!
Hope all is well with you and the torts.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> My Monty had respiration difficulties. Taking him to the VET would have caused him pain and fear.
> That was why the VET came home to me. For my old dogs my VET would do the same--- when the time for my old dogs comes.


It is far less stressful them.
My family have always done the same with their pets.
I was pretty upset once when my brother in law took my late Mum's dog to the vet to be euthanised because he had a kidney problem and didn't even stay with him. The poor dog must have been pretty scared in his past moments.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Wasn't it Frank Sinatra?


.........or was it Gene Kelly?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Aren't they cute?
> 
> Well, this fool was blaming me for having chosen a tort as a pet, knowing that it could get v cold, it could snow and so on, here.I.E: the climate is not the ideal one for cold blooded animals.


.....well in that case most of the world shouldn't have torts!
As long as they are kept warm with their lamps there is no problem.
I do sometimes wish Lola was a hibernating tort when my bills come in though!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am going to say Good night all and until the morn. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Night Night Carol, sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> .........or was it Gene Kelly?


.......after reading on I see the singer has already been established - so ignore this!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone!
Finally caught up with you all and your busy lives!
I only missed a day but there's been a lot going on in here.
I hope you all have a great weekend wherever in the world you may be, I'm sure I'll not see you at some point.
Until then take care and Nos Da!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> You need to come back in the morning because everyone is getting ready for bed!
> 
> How is work? How’s life?
> The things you post on FB crack me up!!



Hi Mom [emoji4]
Work is insane as usual.
Life is good.
Bought a house, have 2 dogs, torts are getting massive.
How’s things with you?


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Noel!!!! We missed you!!! (You heard it right!)



Hi Kristoff!
I miss you guys too [emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Mom [emoji4]
> Work is insane as usual.
> Life is good.
> Bought a house, have 2 dogs, torts are getting massive.
> How’s things with you?


You bought a house? Do tell!

And of course, you can't mention getting pets without offering up some pictures - of all of them, not just the two dogs.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> You bought a house? Do tell!
> 
> And of course, you can't mention getting pets without offering up some pictures - of all of them, not just the two dogs.



The house is the rental that I’ve been living in for 3 years. They tried to sell it out from under me. Well, you can imagine how well that went [emoji51]
I paid 155k for it with my VA benefits.
Of course since it was a rental they didn’t take care of it. O well that’s my job now.[emoji851]
Here’s some pictures of the shelled kids and the new pups


Shelly is massive 75 pounds 


Moe is 60 pounds now


Jay being silly


Razor and Sweetpea


----------



## AZtortMom

older picture of my house


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It's been kind of soggy here in NYC which didn't stop up is doing things, but did reduce the number of photos. 

I got some at USS Intrepid the aircraft carrier which I'll post tomorrow when my phone battery is recovered

This evening we went "Jazz at Lincoln Center" which isn't at the Lincoln Center at all... it's in the Time Warmer Building to stops up the subway line at Columbus Circle! We saw the Jazz at Lincoln Orchestra playing a Miles Davis program. It was excellent 

Nice to not see you back in the CDR Noel @AZtortMom


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> It didn’t go entirely to plan. Elsa fell asleep so Jacques had to finish the draw [emoji849]
> 
> You’re welcome to join the cards if you wish
> 
> And Bea will be organising the unwrapping day for the TORTOISE presents... though she’s always been the worst for wanting to unwrap them early


Since our Dark Lord started T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. and made the rules, I will honor his Master Plan and will declare that ALL T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. gifts are to be opened on Christmas day...
...except mine...

(I can get away with that, since he's not around to scold me!  )


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They must be murder and mystery books too!


Lol. So glad someone got it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It is far less stressful them.
> My family have always done the same with their pets.
> I was pretty upset once when my brother in law took my late Mum's dog to the vet to be euthanised because he had a kidney problem and didn't even stay with him. The poor dog must have been pretty scared in his past moments.


[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> The house is the rental that I’ve been living in for 3 years. They tried to sell it out from under me. Well, you can imagine how well that went [emoji51]
> I paid 155k for it with my VA benefits.
> Of course since it was a rental they didn’t take care of it. O well that’s my job now.[emoji851]
> Here’s some pictures of the shelled kids and the new pups
> View attachment 256758
> 
> Shelly is massive 75 pounds
> View attachment 256759
> 
> Moe is 60 pounds now
> View attachment 256761
> 
> Jay being silly
> View attachment 256762
> 
> Razor and Sweetpea


Your pets are all gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 256764
> older picture of my house


Lovely house


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Since our Dark Lord started T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. and made the rules, I will honor his Master Plan and will declare that ALL T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. gifts are to be opened on Christmas day...
> ...except mine...
> 
> (I can get away with that, since he's not around to scold me! [emoji14] )


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.

It is a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> It is a beautiful Saturday.


The picture did not go through.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning CDR [emoji851][emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. Noel has joined the Card Exchange so this is who is participating so far: Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Ed (@ZEROPILOT), Ewa (@Pearly), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda (@JoesMum), Sabine (@Bee62), Bea (@Moozillion), Kathy (@Momof4), Carol (@CarolM) , Heather (@EllieMay), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Noël (@AZtortMom) 

It’s not too late for other roomies to join in with the cards - just let me know!


----------



## JoesMum

So yesterday we went to see the aircraft carrier USS Intrepid. You kind of know these ships are massive, but it’s not until you get on board you realise how big!

There’s a huge collection of military aircraft on the flight deck and a building housing the Space Shuttle USS Enterprise. 

The weather was dire, so apologies for the dark photos


----------



## JoesMum

By contrast, submarine USS Growler moored on the other side of the pier was tiny and required agility to visit. They crammed bunks in anywhere they could, even by the missile bays, and the sailors couldn’t shower or do laundry during a 2 month tour!


----------



## JoesMum

And finally Jazz at Lincoln Centre’s venue... which isn’t in the Lincoln Centre but is two stops up the subway line. Luckily we knew that


----------



## AZtortMom

Great pictures [emoji41]
Brings back pictures of when I was in the Navy [emoji851]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning CDR [emoji851][emoji173]️[emoji217]


Good Morning Noel.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So yesterday we went to see the aircraft carrier USS Intrepid. You kind of know these ships are massive, but it’s not until you get on board you realise how big!
> 
> There’s a huge collection of military aircraft on the flight deck and a building housing the Space Shuttle USS Enterprise.
> 
> The weather was dire, so apologies for the dark photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 256798
> 
> View attachment 256799
> 
> View attachment 256800
> 
> View attachment 256801
> 
> View attachment 256802


It looks huge. Nice photo's.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> By contrast, submarine USS Growler moored on the other side of the pier was tiny and required agility to visit. They crammed bunks in anywhere they could, even by the missile bays, and the sailors couldn’t shower or do laundry during a 2 month tour!
> View attachment 256803
> 
> View attachment 256804
> 
> View attachment 256805
> View attachment 256806


Oh shame. I wouldn't want to do that. I couldn't go without a shower for 2 months.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Great pictures [emoji41]
> Brings back pictures of when I was in the Navy [emoji851]



There was a Brit volunteering on Intrepid. He was a retired officer from aircraft carrier HMS Arkroyal. We had a long chat with him


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Great pictures [emoji41]
> Brings back pictures of when I was in the Navy [emoji851]


In the navy. Da da da . In the navy.....

When were you in the navy?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I hope @JoesMum is at Rockefeller Center now watching the arrival of the 2018 Xmas Tree.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> So yesterday we went to see the aircraft carrier USS Intrepid. You kind of know these ships are massive, but it’s not until you get on board you realise how big!
> 
> There’s a huge collection of military aircraft on the flight deck and a building housing the Space Shuttle USS Enterprise.
> 
> The weather was dire, so apologies for the dark photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 256798
> 
> View attachment 256799
> 
> View attachment 256800
> 
> View attachment 256801
> 
> View attachment 256802


Good Lord!!!! I had no idea they were THAT big!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> By contrast, submarine USS Growler moored on the other side of the pier was tiny and required agility to visit. They crammed bunks in anywhere they could, even by the missile bays, and the sailors couldn’t shower or do laundry during a 2 month tour!
> View attachment 256803
> 
> View attachment 256804
> 
> View attachment 256805
> View attachment 256806


 Oh, MY!!!!
That's no place for tall people or anyone with claustrophobia!!!!!
...and the ENTIRE crew with NO SHOWERS for 2 months!!?!?!?!??

Not for me.
No. Uh-Uh. Nope. Not for all the Nopes in Nopeville.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. I wouldn't want to do that. I couldn't go without a shower for 2 months.


I'm with you, Carol!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I hope @JoesMum is at Rockefeller Center now watching the arrival of the 2018 Xmas Tree.



We saw it on the tv at breakfast 

We are at One World Trade Center now. They’d only built the foundations last time we were in NYC. 

The weather is much better today and the views are spectacular


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!
> That's no place for tall people or anyone with claustrophobia!!!!!
> ...and the ENTIRE crew with NO SHOWERS for 2 months!!?!?!?!??
> 
> Not for me.
> No. Uh-Uh. Nope. Not for all the Nopes in Nopeville.


Whahaha. You said it far better than I did.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We saw it on the tv at breakfast
> 
> We are at One World Trade Center now. They’d only built the foundations last time we were in NYC.
> 
> The weather is much better today and the views are spectacular
> View attachment 256830
> 
> View attachment 256832


Those are stunning views.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We saw it on the tv at breakfast
> 
> We are at One World Trade Center now. They’d only built the foundations last time we were in NYC.
> 
> The weather is much better today and the views are spectacular
> View attachment 256830
> 
> View attachment 256832




Very cool - great panoramic views.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We saw it on the tv at breakfast
> 
> We are at One World Trade Center now. They’d only built the foundations last time we were in NYC.
> 
> The weather is much better today and the views are spectacular
> View attachment 256830
> 
> View attachment 256832


Just thinking about all the people in that area gives me the willys! And how small the statue of liberty looks in that picture!


----------



## JoesMum

It’s HUGE!



The 9/11 memorial


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!!
> That's no place for tall people or anyone with claustrophobia!!!!!
> ...and the ENTIRE crew with NO SHOWERS for 2 months!!?!?!?!??
> 
> Not for me.
> No. Uh-Uh. Nope. Not for all the Nopes in Nopeville.



They would throw me overboard if I couldn’t shower!!
Us girls need our shower!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It’s HUGE!
> View attachment 256838



What the hell is all that "plastic" looking stuff attached to the outside of the building? They can sure think of lots of different ways to make the cost of something higher, huh? From far off it's an interesting look, but up close it looks like plastic and wire. I've never heard of the One World Observatory. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Momof4

If you go to Rockefeller to NBC to get on the Today Show news please tell us ahead of time!! I watch it every morning!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> What the hell is all that "plastic" looking stuff attached to the outside of the building? They can sure think of lots of different ways to make the cost of something higher, huh? From far off it's an interesting look, but up close it looks like plastic and wire. What building is that?



One World Trade Center ... and it’s glass


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> What the hell is all that "plastic" looking stuff attached to the outside of the building? They can sure think of lots of different ways to make the cost of something higher, huh? From far off it's an interesting look, but up close it looks like plastic and wire. I've never heard of the One World Observatory. I'll have to look it up.


Ah. . . it's NYC's tallest building. Here's a picture from my friend, Google:







Did you go up to the top? YIpes!!! I'd NEVER!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . it's NYC's tallest building. Here's a picture from my friend, Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go up to the top? YIpes!!! I'd NEVER!!!!



There’s an observatory on the 102nd floor. I am terrible with heights, but I was fine. It’s so high it’s like looking out of an aeroplane window


----------



## Yvonne G

You're so lucky to be able to travel like you do and see so many different, interesting things!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> The house is the rental that I’ve been living in for 3 years. They tried to sell it out from under me. Well, you can imagine how well that went [emoji51]
> I paid 155k for it with my VA benefits.
> Of course since it was a rental they didn’t take care of it. O well that’s my job now.[emoji851]
> Here’s some pictures of the shelled kids and the new pups
> View attachment 256758
> 
> Shelly is massive 75 pounds
> View attachment 256759
> 
> Moe is 60 pounds now
> View attachment 256761
> 
> Jay being silly
> View attachment 256762
> 
> Razor and Sweetpea


The torts have grown haven't they and they are as gorgeous as ever!
Lovely pooches too!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> It is a beautiful Saturday.


Good afternoon to you too Carol!
It's pretty wet here but a few brighter intervals in between the heavy showers.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning CDR [emoji851][emoji173]️[emoji217]


Good morning Noel!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> By contrast, submarine USS Growler moored on the other side of the pier was tiny and required agility to visit. They crammed bunks in anywhere they could, even by the missile bays, and the sailors couldn’t shower or do laundry during a 2 month tour!
> View attachment 256803
> 
> View attachment 256804
> 
> View attachment 256805
> View attachment 256806


Not pleasant being stuck on there with a load of unshowered men!!
If you pop back tomorrow you may see the Queen Mary 2 arriving/leaving, she's usually there on a Sunday!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Not pleasant being stuck on there with a load of unshowered men!!
> If you pop back tomorrow you may see the Queen Mary 2 arriving/leaving, she's usually there on a Sunday!



It looks like she will be https://www.seascanner.com/ships-position-queen-mary-2


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m all excited. We applied and were accepted into our local power company’s *free* test trial of some wifi enabled gizmos - including some *temperature AND humidity *sendors! One already has the ID of SullysHouse. 

Pix of what we just received by FEDEX


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So yesterday we went to see the aircraft carrier USS Intrepid. You kind of know these ships are massive, but it’s not until you get on board you realise how big!
> 
> There’s a huge collection of military aircraft on the flight deck and a building housing the Space Shuttle USS Enterprise.
> 
> The weather was dire, so apologies for the dark photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 256798
> 
> View attachment 256799
> 
> View attachment 256800
> 
> View attachment 256801
> 
> View attachment 256802


I can't imagine a ship that big!
I'd hate those bunks too, I'd be afraid I'd wake the other 2 up everytime I moved.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It looks like she will be https://www.seascanner.com/ships-position-queen-mary-2


I think most of her trips are crossings between NY and Southampton when she's not on a world cruise.
There are a few live webcams around the harbour and on the Statue of Liberty or at least there used to be.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Noel.



Good morning Carol [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> In the navy. Da da da . In the navy.....
> 
> When were you in the navy?



I was stationed in Norfolk VA


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Noel!



Morning Lyn!
Thank you for the compliment about the torts and the pups [emoji851][emoji217]
Shelly is keeping me on my toes.
I feel like I’m playing chess with her. She is always finding a weak spot in her low wall or pushing blocks over and harassing her sisters 
So sassy [emoji12][emoji217][emoji173]️



These are just from yesterday 
She is getting so strong


----------



## AZtortMom

Miss Sassy Shelly planning her next move


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> .....well in that case most of the world shouldn't have torts!
> As long as they are kept warm with their lamps there is no problem.
> I do sometimes wish Lola was a hibernating tort when my bills come in though!


Good evening Lyn and Lola. 

Nice to see you back and hope you are both well.

Let's make Lola and Oli pay our power bills.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lyn!
> Thank you for the compliment about the torts and the pups [emoji851][emoji217]
> Shelly is keeping me on my toes.
> I feel like I’m playing chess with her. She is always finding a weak spot in her low wall or pushing blocks over and harassing her sisters
> So sassy [emoji12][emoji217][emoji173]️
> View attachment 256868
> View attachment 256869
> 
> These are just from yesterday
> She is getting so strong



[emoji33] WOW!!! What a challenge!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 256870
> 
> Miss Sassy Shelly planning her next move



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I can hear the wheels turning as she concocts her next move!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> The house is the rental that I’ve been living in for 3 years. They tried to sell it out from under me. Well, you can imagine how well that went [emoji51]
> I paid 155k for it with my VA benefits.
> Of course since it was a rental they didn’t take care of it. O well that’s my job now.[emoji851]
> Here’s some pictures of the shelled kids and the new pups
> View attachment 256758
> 
> Shelly is massive 75 pounds
> View attachment 256759
> 
> Moe is 60 pounds now
> View attachment 256761
> 
> Jay being silly
> View attachment 256762
> 
> Razor and Sweetpea


Hi. Wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> The house is the rental that I’ve been living in for 3 years. They tried to sell it out from under me. Well, you can imagine how well that went [emoji51]
> I paid 155k for it with my VA benefits.
> Of course since it was a rental they didn’t take care of it. O well that’s my job now.[emoji851]
> Here’s some pictures of the shelled kids and the new pups
> View attachment 256758
> 
> Shelly is massive 75 pounds
> View attachment 256759
> 
> Moe is 60 pounds now
> View attachment 256761
> 
> Jay being silly
> View attachment 256762
> 
> Razor and Sweetpea



All beautiful! I forgot, again probably, that you have three massive torts, not two. Are you still able to soak them? 
Razor is a very sharp-looking dog, and I’d love to squeeze Sweetpea a little. So cute!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> The house is the rental that I’ve been living in for 3 years. They tried to sell it out from under me. Well, you can imagine how well that went [emoji51]
> I paid 155k for it with my VA benefits.
> Of course since it was a rental they didn’t take care of it. O well that’s my job now.[emoji851]
> Here’s some pictures of the shelled kids and the new pups
> View attachment 256758
> 
> Shelly is massive 75 pounds
> View attachment 256759
> 
> Moe is 60 pounds now
> View attachment 256761
> 
> Jay being silly
> View attachment 256762
> 
> Razor and Sweetpea



Oh, here are Shelly, Moe, and Jay on my windowsill (together with some little fella)


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 256764
> older picture of my house



Congrats, home owner!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Since our Dark Lord started T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. and made the rules, I will honor his Master Plan and will declare that ALL T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. gifts are to be opened on Christmas day...
> ...except mine...
> 
> (I can get away with that, since he's not around to scold me!  )



I’ll send the Leprechaun after you if you don’t retract this statement!  

Bea!!!! There’s a meerkat taking over your account — again!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The picture did not go through.
> View attachment 256784



Beautiful!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m all excited. We applied and were accepted into our local power company’s *free* test trial of some wifi enabled gizmos - including some *temperature AND humidity *sendors! One already has the ID of SullysHouse.
> 
> Pix of what we just received by FEDEX
> 
> View attachment 256865



I can sense a spike in excitement over at your house! Congratulations!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lyn!
> Thank you for the compliment about the torts and the pups [emoji851][emoji217]
> Shelly is keeping me on my toes.
> I feel like I’m playing chess with her. She is always finding a weak spot in her low wall or pushing blocks over and harassing her sisters
> So sassy [emoji12][emoji217][emoji173]️
> View attachment 256868
> View attachment 256869
> 
> These are just from yesterday
> She is getting so strong



Do tell her she’ll end up on the naughty list. We actually keep one! The Naughty Tortie of the Year award.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> All beautiful! I forgot, again probably, that you have three massive torts, not two. Are you still able to soak them?
> Razor is a very sharp-looking dog, and I’d love to squeeze Sweetpea a little. So cute!



Yes ma’am [emoji2]
Kiddie pools and 5 gallon buckets are very handy when bath time rolls around. Thankfully I have a wet sink in the laundry room with hot and cold water for the cooler days [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Do tell her she’ll end up on the naughty list. We actually keep one! The Naughty Tortie of the Year award.



I told her and this is how proud she is


----------



## JoesMum

The weather has turned cold here in NYC. Officially it's 43F/7C, but there a strong and very chill wind that cuts straight through you.

After going to 1WTC observatory we went to the 9/11 memorial museum. It was very thought-provoking and the queues for entry were clearly organised by JFK immigration [emoji849] Two hours in two separate queues to get in! I'm glad we did it. Like visiting one of the Nazi concentration camps (we have visited Dachau), it is probably something everyone should do and the world would be a far nicer and more tolerant place because of it. It's quite a simple message... "Why not be nice to each other and support each other rather than assuming everyone is out to get you?"

It's not something you do for fun so, with the sun shining, we walked The High Line this afternoon which cheered us up and blew a few cobwebs away. This is a disused section of railway track that is now a park and footpath. It was seriously drafty and cold up there and I didn't get my phone out to take pictures as that would have meant taking my gloves off. You can take a look on the website though
https://www.thehighline.org

So we are back at our hotel with steaming mugs of tea to warm us up and then we are going for dinner before seeing Springsteen On Broadway


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The weather has turned cold here in NYC. Officially it's 43F/7C, but there a strong and very chill wind that cuts straight through you.
> 
> After going to 1WTC observatory we went to the 9/11 memorial museum. It was very thought-provoking and the queues for entry were clearly organised by JFK immigration [emoji849] Two hours in two separate queues to get in! I'm glad we did it. Like visiting one of the Nazi concentration camps (we have visited Dachau), it is probably something everyone should do and the world would be a far nicer and more tolerant place because of it. It's quite a simple message... "Why not be nice to each other and support each other rather than assuming everyone is out to get you?"
> 
> It's not something you do for fun so, with the sun shining, we walked The High Line this afternoon which cheered us up and blew a few cobwebs away. This is a disused section of railway track that is now a park and footpath. It was seriously drafty and cold up there and I didn't get my phone out to take pictures as that would have meant taking my gloves off. You can take a look on the website though
> https://www.thehighline.org
> 
> So we are back at our hotel with steaming mugs of tea to warm us up and then we are going for dinner before seeing Springsteen On Broadway




Glad to see and hear that you are having a great time. Cold and clear. Enjoy your cuppa (hope you have a KitKat or a HobNob) to go with.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Merely cats? More likely, meerkats...
> 
> Love your description! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


My in-house cat-mittee want to know if "mere" cats are a lesser species. Otherwise, they want to convey that there is nothing "mere" about cats.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Because they are massively valuable! (It was also what private collectors did in those days) Those books were very old... many were over 500 years old!


That's more than twice as long as the U.S. has officially been a country.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> They would throw me overboard if I couldn’t shower!!
> Us girls need our shower!!


I would JUMP over board just to get a wash. It would be a nice and really big bath. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You can always go singing in the rain.


Don't forget to twirl the umbrella! And smile for the camera!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m all excited. We applied and were accepted into our local power company’s *free* test trial of some wifi enabled gizmos - including some *temperature AND humidity *sendors! One already has the ID of SullysHouse.
> 
> Pix of what we just received by FEDEX
> 
> View attachment 256865


How awesome is that. Well done. Let us know how well they work.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I can't imagine a ship that big!
> I'd hate those bunks too, I'd be afraid I'd wake the other 2 up everytime I moved.


And here I was thinking that I want the top bunk. I would hate to be the guy at the bottom in case those beds collapsed.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I was stationed in Norfolk VA


Sounds real interesting.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning Lyn!
> Thank you for the compliment about the torts and the pups [emoji851][emoji217]
> Shelly is keeping me on my toes.
> I feel like I’m playing chess with her. She is always finding a weak spot in her low wall or pushing blocks over and harassing her sisters
> So sassy [emoji12][emoji217][emoji173]️
> View attachment 256868
> View attachment 256869
> 
> These are just from yesterday
> She is getting so strong


Wow. She is strong.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no my dear friend....... you misspell a name in a document, and watch.


Quite right! I'm an Anne with an "e"... and I live in Florida. It's been a long week or two, so I don't know if I've said hello or introduced myself to you yet...


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 256870
> 
> Miss Sassy Shelly planning her next move


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 256870
> 
> Miss Sassy Shelly planning her next move



Where there's a will there's a way!
Or where there's a tort there's a thought!
"How am I going to get out of here?"


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola.
> 
> Nice to see you back and hope you are both well.
> 
> Let's make Lola and Oli pay our power bills.


Hi Gillian and Oli, nice to see you too.
I have thought about sending Lola out to work to earn some cash for the bills but not really found the right job for her yet!
Any ideas?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I thought she had a manic look in her eyes!!


Well, nobody report the wool spider missing, then. Can you imagine how confused the sketch artist would be, trying to depict the missing, um... party?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I told her and this is how proud she is
> View attachment 256888



A definite contender!
Competition for Lola, Oli and Jacques.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> My in-house cat-mittee want to know if "mere" cats are a lesser species. Otherwise, they want to convey that there is nothing "mere" about cats.



[emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Me too, there was a storm the last time I cooked and my hob was hit - luckily it was just a flash in the pan!


Hob... That's a word I've missed since I moved back from the UK (about a decade ago). Stove-top just doesn't sound the same.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> You're so lucky to be able to travel like you do and see so many different, interesting things!


 Linda takes such good pictures and provides such excellent background and detail, we really do get to enjoy it along with her!


----------



## Lyn W

Wales beat Australia 9 - 6 in the rugby today for the first time in 10 years!
No tries scored and what looked suspiciously like some dirty play from one of the Oz team but we won with a penalty kick right at the end so there'll be a lot of very happy (and drunk) Welshmen and women in Cardiff tonight!!
England lost to NZ by 1 point (15-16)
I missed the 2018 Festival of Remembrance on TV tonight so will have to watch it on IPlayer tomorrow.
The rest on TV is rubbish so I'm off to bed to start reading my new bedtime book.
Enjoy the rest of your Saturday and I'll see you tomorrow/
Take care and Nos Da


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Moozillion said:


> [emoji33] WOW!!! What a challenge!


Aren't you glad you have a mud turtle? Although I imagine a Sulcata would be easier to locate in a nearby enclosure than one of my Micro Muds. 

I have to keep a close eye on Bold... He's made two breakouts, and I don't think he's hit 1.25 inches SCL yet!

Mud turtles can't JUMP, can they?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Do tell her she’ll end up on the naughty list. We actually keep one! The Naughty Tortie of the Year award.


Are dilute tortoiseshells (pastel torties) and their offspring eligible? If so I'd like to nominate about seven of them...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian and Oli, nice to see you too.
> I have thought about sending Lola out to work to earn some cash for the bills but not really found the right job for her yet!
> Any ideas?


No ideas as of yet, but please share if you come across any good ones. I've been telling my herd of cats that they need to start generating income to offset the costs of food, litter, and veterinary expenses.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Wales beat Australia 9 - 6 in the rugby today for the first time in 10 years!
> No tries scored and what looked suspiciously like some dirty play from one of the Oz team but we won with a penalty kick right at the end so there'll be a lot of very happy (and drunk) Welshmen and women in Cardiff tonight!!
> England lost to NZ by 1 point (15-16)
> I missed the 2018 Festival of Remembrance on TV tonight so will have to watch it on IPlayer tomorrow.
> The rest on TV is rubbish so I'm off to bed to start reading my new bedtime book.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday and I'll see you tomorrow/
> Take care and Nos Da



Fabulous result for Wales rugby. England only losing to NZ by 1 point is pretty good too although they probably don’t feel like that


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I would JUMP over board just to get a wash. It would be a nice and really big bath. [emoji23] [emoji23]


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think one "jumps overboard" from a submarine!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> I told her and this is how proud she is
> View attachment 256888



Naughty beauty!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian and Oli, nice to see you too.
> I have thought about sending Lola out to work to earn some cash for the bills but not really found the right job for her yet!
> Any ideas?



For “her”?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ...so there'll be a lot of very happy (and drunk) Welshmen and women in Cardiff tonight!!
> England lost to NZ by 1 point (15-16)



So, even more drunk Welshmen and women?  Sorry! [emoji85]



Lyn W said:


> The rest on TV is rubbish so I'm off to bed to start reading my new bedtime book.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday and I'll see you tomorrow/
> Take care and Nos Da



What are you reading, Lyn? My bedtime reading was a novel about Russian Germans settling in Saskatchewan, Canada, but I’ve paused that to read some essays by Ursula K. Le Guin — I love that woman!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> My in-house cat-mittee want to know if "mere" cats are a lesser species. Otherwise, they want to convey that there is nothing "mere" about cats.



To Anne’s In-house Cat-mittee: I’m so sorry for my unfurtunate choice of words! Purrhaps you can forgive me and we can move furward, disparaging meerkats and remembering that cats are awesome.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 256908
> View attachment 256909



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think one "jumps overboard" from a submarine!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Amazing what a bunch of men in need of a good shower crammed in a tight space can make a lady do... [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think one "jumps overboard" from a submarine!


I would find a way.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, nobody report the wool spider missing, then. Can you imagine how confused the sketch artist would be, trying to depict the missing, um... party?


If she exists.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wales beat Australia 9 - 6 in the rugby today for the first time in 10 years!
> No tries scored and what looked suspiciously like some dirty play from one of the Oz team but we won with a penalty kick right at the end so there'll be a lot of very happy (and drunk) Welshmen and women in Cardiff tonight!!
> England lost to NZ by 1 point (15-16)
> I missed the 2018 Festival of Remembrance on TV tonight so will have to watch it on IPlayer tomorrow.
> The rest on TV is rubbish so I'm off to bed to start reading my new bedtime book.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday and I'll see you tomorrow/
> Take care and Nos Da


Nighty night.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Amazing what a bunch of men in need of a good shower crammed in a tight space can make a lady do... [emoji85]


Exactly.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.

Have an awesome Sunday.


----------



## Kristoff

@CarolM, belatedly: I love the number of your post #123456 [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! We are having a quiet start to the day. It's the Veteran's Parade in NYC today, not something we intentionally came here for, so we need to think through our plans for the day over breakfast!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 256931
> 
> 
> @CarolM, belatedly: I love the number of your post #123456 [emoji23]


Ha ha ha. I didn't even notice.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! We are having a quiet start to the day. It's the Veteran's Parade in NYC today, not something we intentionally came here for, so we need to think through our plans for the day over breakfast!


Yummy. Breakfast is a good way to start the day.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! We are having a quiet start to the day. It's the Veteran's Parade in NYC today, not something we intentionally came here for, so we need to think through our plans for the day over breakfast!



Hope you had a nice breakfast at a diner someplace. I loved the one on 44th St. and 2nd Ave. (if I’m not mistaken). It was a block away from my internship.


----------



## Kristoff

Jean Georges is great for lunch on a corner of Central Park. Micheline star, I think. Do visit Strand Bookstore if you have time, 12th and Broadway, and if it’s your kind of thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> To Anne’s In-house Cat-mittee: I’m so sorry for my unfurtunate choice of words! Purrhaps you can forgive me and we can move furward, disparaging meerkats and remembering that cats are awesome.


Excuse me, but I thought cats were "pawsome"?????


----------



## Kristoff

Jean-Georges. [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Excuse me, but I thought cats were "pawsome"?????



Hmm, are you pawsitive?

Good morning, Yvonne!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## JoesMum

We have been up to the Top of the Rock this morning. Excellent views from the Rockerfeller Center towards the Empire State Building and towards Green Park. 





It’s cold again today, but less windy. 

@Kristoff we are heading to Eleven Madison Park for a posh lunch


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 256908
> View attachment 256909



Lmao!!! Hi Noel.. nice to read you.. I am Heather and I love your sense of humor and your gorgeous Sullies!!! It’s been really busy for me the past couple of days and I haven’t had much time to post or a cell signal.. still don’t .. but I wanted to welcome you back and introduce myself.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian and Oli, nice to see you too.
> I have thought about sending Lola out to work to earn some cash for the bills but not really found the right job for her yet!
> Any ideas?


Good evening Lyn and Lola.

Racing!! She'd make a lot of money if she becomes a professional.




Ready, Steady, go! 

What about Oli? If I found a job for him, I bet you he'd be fired within 24 hours. He has become so stubborn.


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola.
> 
> Racing!! She'd make a lot of money if she becomes a professional.
> 
> View attachment 256959
> 
> 
> Ready, Steady, go!
> 
> What about Oli? If I found a job for him, I bet you he'd be fired within 24 hours. He has become so stubborn.



The handsome ones are always bad boys... you’ll just have to find him something with enough excitement to hold his attention.. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> The handsome ones are always bad boys... you’ll just have to find him something with enough excitement to hold his attention.. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Hi, and thanks the compliment. 
Please help me. Am thinking of looking for a job for him online.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


Good evening, Noel.


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, and thanks the compliment.
> Please help me. Am thinking of looking for a job for him online.



Well he needs something where he can show off.. and something that exercises his natural curiosity.. (I believe curiosity is a sign of great wisdom) .. he doesn’t seem to like being idle.. so I see him like the next action hero... ALL HAIL THE GREAT OLI... we will make him a cape that says so and it will make him feel handsome and useful..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday All

Very cold start to the day (27F), but I got up and out on the water by 0800. Wanted to catch the last of the Fall Foliage display as the once colorful leaves are quickly changing and falling to the ground.

Heres a quick pix of a slightly different area and tree type....

*Upper Patuxent River*


----------



## Gillian M

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quite right! I'm an Anne with an "e"... and I live in Florida. It's been a long week or two, so I don't know if I've said hello or introduced myself to you yet...



Hi Anne, nice to meet you.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Well he needs something where he can show off.. and something that exercises his natural curiosity.. (I believe curiosity is a sign of great wisdom) .. he doesn’t seem to like being idle.. so I see him like the next action hero... ALL HAIL THE GREAT OLI... we will make him a cape that says so and it will make him feel handsome and useful..


A big THANK YOU.  He needn't become so big headed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We have been up to the Top of the Rock this morning. Excellent views from the Rockerfeller Center towards the Empire State Building and towards Green Park.
> View attachment 256956
> 
> View attachment 256957
> 
> 
> It’s cold again today, but less windy.
> 
> @Kristoff we are heading to Eleven Madison Park for a posh lunch




Yeah... Central Park and some kayakable water in the distant!


----------



## Gillian M

@Lyn , here's another idea:


​Does Lola know how to cook? Oli does not, I'm afraid.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still plenty of colorful trees along the way....but soon they will all be bare, with just the Holly and Pines staying green.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have been up to the Top of the Rock this morning. Excellent views from the Rockerfeller Center towards the Empire State Building and towards Green Park.
> View attachment 256956
> 
> View attachment 256957
> 
> 
> It’s cold again today, but less windy.
> 
> @Kristoff we are heading to Eleven Madison Park for a posh lunch



Near Flatiron Building? Fancy!  [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday All
> 
> Very cold start to the day (27F), but I got up and out on the water by 0800. Wanted to catch the last of the Fall Foliage display as the once colorful leaves are quickly changing and falling to the ground.
> 
> Heres a quick pix of a slightly different area and tree type....
> 
> *Upper Patuxent River*
> 
> View attachment 256962



Out on the water in the cold, early morning, on a Sunday. Just what people do at weekends...  
I honestly don’t know how you do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We have been up to the Top of the Rock this morning. Excellent views from the Rockerfeller Center towards the Empire State Building and towards Green Park.
> View attachment 256956
> 
> View attachment 256957
> 
> 
> It’s cold again today, but less windy.
> 
> @Kristoff we are heading to Eleven Madison Park for a posh lunch


Yikes! Can you imagine being one of the worker bees up there building that tall building?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> To Anne’s In-house Cat-mittee: I’m so sorry for my unfurtunate choice of words! Purrhaps you can forgive me and we can move furward, disparaging meerkats and remembering that cats are awesome.


They say they'll overlook the indiscretion.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> If she exists.


Well, that's the other reason no one should report the wool spider missing...  

It sounds like the wool spider (if she exists) has a Cheshire Cat kind of thing going on...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Hmm, are you pawsitive?


We don't have to convene a Cat-mitte to take a vote, do we...?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday All
> 
> Very cold start to the day (27F), but I got up and out on the water by 0800. Wanted to catch the last of the Fall Foliage display as the once colorful leaves are quickly changing and falling to the ground.
> 
> Heres a quick pix of a slightly different area and tree type....
> 
> *Upper Patuxent River*
> 
> View attachment 256962


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> @Lyn , here's another idea:
> 
> View attachment 256963
> ​Does Lola know how to cook? Oli does not, I'm afraid.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well he needs something where he can show off.. and something that exercises his natural curiosity.. (I believe curiosity is a sign of great wisdom) .. he doesn’t seem to like being idle.. so I see him like the next action hero... ALL HAIL THE GREAT OLI... we will make him a cape that says so and it will make him feel handsome and useful..


If the cape comes with a hood attached, make sure it has cat ears. My Cat-mittee think the ears would make him look more pawsome and better hide his identity.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

This is Pixie's undercover mode...


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are dilute tortoiseshells (pastel torties) and their offspring eligible? If so I'd like to nominate about seven of them...


The competitions heating up!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Fabulous result for Wales rugby. England only losing to NZ by 1 point is pretty good too although they probably don’t feel like that


They scored a try at the end but the TMO showed that the player was well offside so it was disallowed.
I think they were disappointed but quite pleased they only lost by 1 point to such a good team.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> For “her”?


Oops! 
Even I get confused with HIS name not matching HIS gender so what chance does everyone else have?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> So, even more drunk Welshmen and women?  Sorry! [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> What are you reading, Lyn? My bedtime reading was a novel about Russian Germans settling in Saskatchewan, Canada, but I’ve paused that to read some essays by Ursula K. Le Guin — I love that woman!


You're right about the drunken Welsh and they don't need any excuses for it either!

I'm only reading something light and easy to help me sleep - I can't remember the name of it at the mo so will get back to you on that.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I would find a way.


....find a tin opener......


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! We are having a quiet start to the day. It's the Veteran's Parade in NYC today, not something we intentionally came here for, so we need to think through our plans for the day over breakfast!


It's been a very poignant and proud day in UK too.
A good turnout locally in spite of the weather.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola.
> 
> Racing!! She'd make a lot of money if she becomes a professional.
> 
> View attachment 256959
> 
> 
> Ready, Steady, go!
> 
> What about Oli? If I found a job for him, I bet you he'd be fired within 24 hours. He has become so stubborn.


Good idea - now where will I find a small jockey?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> @Lyn , here's another idea:
> 
> View attachment 256963
> ​Does Lola know how to cook? Oli does not, I'm afraid.


I've taught him all I know - so no - he doesn't have a clue how to cook!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yikes! Can you imagine being one of the worker bees up there building that tall building?






............like this?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon everyone.
Hope you are all having a good Sunday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> ............like this?


Oh my lord! Ant it looks like he's not even wearing a harness.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my lord! Ant it looks like he's not even wearing a harness.


Well before health and safety I think.

There's quite a few of these pics if you google 'workmen on skyscapers'


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Near Flatiron Building? Fancy!  [emoji39]


Very! And worth every penny. Current status = stuffed. [emoji14]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I've taught him all I know - so no - he doesn't have a clue how to cook!


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....find a tin opener......


That should work. Although by the time i finally opened it up the 2 months would probably be over .


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]


I'm actually looking at the QM2 as she's about to leave NY on the NY Harbour live webcam so if you'd like to run over there quickly you could give me a wave!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm actually looking at the QM2 as she's about to leave NY on the NY Harbour live webcam so if you'd like to run over there quickly you could give me a wave!


I can't run anywhere. Had too much lunch


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> Aren't you glad you have a mud turtle? Although I imagine a Sulcata would be easier to locate in a nearby enclosure than one of my Micro Muds.
> 
> I have to keep a close eye on Bold... He's made two breakouts, and I don't think he's hit 1.25 inches SCL yet!
> 
> Mud turtles can't JUMP, can they?


HAHA! 
I'm pretty sure mud turtles can't jump, but i wouldn't put anything past them!!!! They're trouble makers for sure- some more than others! 
Bold sounds aptly named!!! "To Boldly go where no turtle has gone before!" 
Jacques is becoming a champion of flipping herself over any time I have her in a dry tub or in water low enough for her to stand up on her back legs.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Amazing what a bunch of men in need of a good shower crammed in a tight space can make a lady do... [emoji85]


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Yikes! Can you imagine being one of the worker bees up there building that tall building?


I don't even want to think about it!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> ............like this?


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! Hi Noel.. nice to read you.. I am Heather and I love your sense of humor and your gorgeous Sullies!!! It’s been really busy for me the past couple of days and I haven’t had much time to post or a cell signal.. still don’t .. but I wanted to welcome you back and introduce myself.



Hi ElliMay! [emoji217][emoji851]
It’s really nice to meet you too.
The ladies blushed from the compliment [emoji39][emoji217]
I do have a very interesting sense of humor. I keep myself entertained [emoji6][emoji851]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Have some of you already mailed out Christmas cards?
I still haven't gotten mine that I ordered from Ebay yet.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have some of you already mailed out Christmas cards?
> I still haven't gotten mine that I ordered from Ebay yet.



I have them but haven’t worked on them. 
I’m kind of a procrastinator[emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have some of you already mailed out Christmas cards?
> I still haven't gotten mine that I ordered from Ebay yet.


I'm also waiting on my card order.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yikes! Can you imagine being one of the worker bees up there building that tall building?



Like one of these?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ............like this?



SNAP’ish [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well before health and safety I think.
> 
> There's quite a few of these pics if you google 'workmen on skyscapers'
> View attachment 256993



And now the true SNAP [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have some of you already mailed out Christmas cards?
> I still haven't gotten mine that I ordered from Ebay yet.



I did! Well, two more to go for the US roommates and two for the ones this side of the pond. My recent card to Carol took about two months to arrive, so apologies to anyone who receives their card before Thanksgiving. I’m super cautious this time.


----------



## Kristoff

Not quite the “Lunch atop a Skyscraper”, but here’s the view from my window right now. Municipality-hired company is decorating our street for Christmas. 




Good morning, roommates!


----------



## Kristoff

With the lights on:


----------



## Kristoff

(Couldn’t edit this into the previous post.)


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have some of you already mailed out Christmas cards?
> I still haven't gotten mine that I ordered from Ebay yet.



I’m not organised either Ed. Don’t worry


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We were up at 04:30 (09:30 in the UK so not as bad as it sounds) to get a cab to JFK airport for the trip home. 

We got late tickets to see Avenue Q last night. Very funny. Think “what happened on the Sesame Street set after the kids left”


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> HAHA!
> I'm pretty sure mud turtles can't jump, but i wouldn't put anything past them!!!! They're trouble makers for sure- some more than others!
> Bold sounds aptly named!!! "To Boldly go where no turtle has gone before!"
> Jacques is becoming a champion of flipping herself over any time I have her in a dry tub or in water low enough for her to stand up on her back legs.


Oh Dear, Is she starting her nonsense again. How are the Ghost shrimp doing? have they taken over the tank yet?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi ElliMay! [emoji217][emoji851]
> It’s really nice to meet you too.
> The ladies blushed from the compliment [emoji39][emoji217]
> I do have a very interesting sense of humor. I keep myself entertained [emoji6][emoji851]


We would also like to be entertained.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have some of you already mailed out Christmas cards?
> I still haven't gotten mine that I ordered from Ebay yet.


I am almost done. Just need to do one more thing and then I can post.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I have them but haven’t worked on them.
> I’m kind of a procrastinator[emoji4]


o-O, better get cracking!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I did! Well, two more to go for the US roommates and two for the ones this side of the pond. My recent card to Carol took about two months to arrive, so apologies to anyone who receives their card before Thanksgiving. I’m super cautious this time.


Rather early than late. Which means I better get mine posted pronto.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not quite the “Lunch atop a Skyscraper”, but here’s the view from my window right now. Municipality-hired company is decorating our street for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 257049
> 
> 
> Good morning, roommates!


Good Afternoon Lena,

How is your "Weekend going so far?" Cannot be too bad with your current view.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 257052
> 
> 
> (Couldn’t edit this into the previous post.)


It definitely gets dark there early.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We were up at 04:30 (09:30 in the UK so not as bad as it sounds) to get a cab to JFK airport for the trip home.
> 
> We got late tickets to see Avenue Q last night. Very funny. Think “what happened on the Sesame Street set after the kids left”


I am afraid that I do not know what happened on Sesame Street set after the kids left.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I am afraid that I do not know what happened on Sesame Street set after the kids left.



Adult humour 

http://avenueq.com/


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Adult humour


Well no wonder I don't get it, because I am still a kid!! "Waits to see if anyone believes me.!!"


----------



## Maro2Bear

@JoesMum Have a safe flight back to the UK - thanks for all the pix and updates of your USA/NYC Adventure.. glad the weather cleared up for your treks to the building tops. Come on back over anytime!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> @JoesMum Have a safe flight back to the UK - thanks for all the pix and updates of your USA/NYC Adventure.. glad the weather cleared up for your treks to the building tops. Come on back over anytime!


Oops!!! What he said.  ..... Well part of what he said. I can only say the rest if you came to visit SA.


----------



## JoesMum

Just boarded “Dancing Queen”. VS26

Not see you later


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Just boarded “Dancing Queen”. VS26
> 
> Not see you later



Have fun on the flight...

Heres the tracker info....Just in case anyone wants to zip to airport and greet you all with gifts !
https://flightaware.com/live/flight/VIR26


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Have fun on the flight...
> 
> Heres the tracker info....Just in case anyone wants to zip to airport and greet you all with gifts !
> https://flightaware.com/live/flight/VIR26


I have a sneaky suspicion that Linda would arrive before me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Have fun on the flight...
> 
> Heres the tracker info....Just in case anyone wants to zip to airport and greet you all with gifts !
> https://flightaware.com/live/flight/VIR26


I love this tracker.










For the next 6H 1 minute I can pin point where Linda and JoesDad are. How cool is that. I cannot do that when they are back home. I wonder if this will classify me as a stalker?


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning roommates [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We were up at 04:30 (09:30 in the UK so not as bad as it sounds) to get a cab to JFK airport for the trip home.
> 
> We got late tickets to see Avenue Q last night. Very funny. Think “what happened on the Sesame Street set after the kids left”



We watched Avenue Q before husband was my husband. I loved it. And then I recommended it to a fellow intern, a very good (as in good[emoji56]) boy from New England, who took his parents to the show. Proper New England, Puritan parents. [emoji33] Boy, who knows what words he refused to say the next day about my brilliant recommendation... 
I should have known better. [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Lena,
> 
> How is your "Weekend going so far?" Cannot be too bad with your current view.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
My “weekend” is brilliant and shall remain so until Friday!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jay girl showing off her gams as I pull back the curtains in her toasty warm box [emoji23][emoji217] I can her yelling.. MOM! It’s cold out there! [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday....sun is finally up and out over the cloud cover. Sunny, bright and cold. Quick update on our BGE / energy gift box. Easy to install and monitor. Temps/humidity sensors, and the remote LED dimmable bulbs are nice too.


You can see who gets the warmest room to sleep in.. Keeper? No. Plants in Sun Room? No. Sully - of course.


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday....sun is finally up and out over the cloud cover. Sunny, bright and cold. Quick update on our BGE / energy gift box. Easy to install and monitor. Temps/humidity sensors, and the remote LED dimmable bulbs are nice too.
> 
> 
> You can see who gets the warmest room to sleep in.. Keeper? No. Plants in Sun Room? No. Sully - of course.
> 
> View attachment 257068



That’s how it rolls in my house too [emoji23][emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

OK everyone - we now have 5 days to vote. Josh says the poll is correct and up and running!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening my friends. Today I`ve done my "homework" and wrote all Christmas Cards. Tomorrow I will pack my T.O.R.T.O. I.S. E. parcel and bring all on it`s way to the post.
Christmas is coming soon !
I am still grieving about the loss of my Monty. This is the song that played the last minutes of his life.
Sorry for being so sad but it is sad for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> OK everyone - we now have 5 days to vote. Josh says the poll is correct and up and running!


I spoke too soon. We still have one member who says their picture isn't in the voting thread.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning roommates [emoji851][emoji217]


Good Evening Noel.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257063


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257067
> 
> Jay girl showing off her gams as I pull back the curtains in her toasty warm box [emoji23][emoji217] I can her yelling.. MOM! It’s cold out there! [emoji23]


She is a big girl.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday....sun is finally up and out over the cloud cover. Sunny, bright and cold. Quick update on our BGE / energy gift box. Easy to install and monitor. Temps/humidity sensors, and the remote LED dimmable bulbs are nice too.
> 
> 
> You can see who gets the warmest room to sleep in.. Keeper? No. Plants in Sun Room? No. Sully - of course.
> 
> View attachment 257068


Was it easy to install.


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian Moore said:


> A big THANK YOU.  He needn't become so big headed.



Lmao!!! Always here to help


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends. Today I`ve done my "homework" and wrote all Christmas Cards. Tomorrow I will pack my T.O.R.T.O. I.S. E. parcel and bring all on it`s way to the post.
> Christmas is coming soon !
> I am still grieving about the loss of my Monty. This is the song that played the last minutes of his life.
> Sorry for being so sad but it is sad for me.


Hi Sabine.
Big Electronic Hugs from me. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I spoke too soon. We still have one member who says their picture isn't in the voting thread.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> If the cape comes with a hood attached, make sure it has cat ears. My Cat-mittee think the ears would make him look more pawsome and better hide his identity.



Well we can have some adjustments made for the more feline oriented members... he is a super hero after all


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have some of you already mailed out Christmas cards?
> I still haven't gotten mine that I ordered from Ebay yet.



I mailed the ones that had to go outside the us.. still holding the others


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Good idea - now where will I find a small jockey?


For a large sulcata, a cat might do well. They have excellent balance. For a small tortoise, you might have to enlist a leopard gecko. 

In between those sizes, I'd suggest a bearded dragon. Especially if you can get the beardie to wear an outfit for the occasion. Helmet and cape, anyone?


----------



## Momof4

I’m so nervous about my gifts I bought!! I got the last one today but it’s a holiday so I’ll mail it tomorrow. I pray it gets there on time. I’ll pay extra postage if I need too! 

I’m guessing you guys have heard about the California fires. I’m not near them but we are on a a fire danger alert for the next few days because of high winds.
It is daunting to think about all the pets I need to evacuate if I need too!
Plus, all my special possessions like photos. 

I’m staying close to home just in case. 

Sorry I’m just rambling! 

My daughter had 3 friends sleepover and I’m waiting to take them to the movies. 

It’s hilarious listening to 12 yrs old get ready. So much giggling!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> No he is still in the jellyfish tank. Montgomery tells me he was very rude to the wool spider, if she exists, and she has put extra security measures in place on the tank. If you take a look you'll seeit must have been pretty bad. She isn't letting him out of there for a while!


Hmmmm. 
New Fact! 
You can't drown a Leprechaun, it seems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> D pops in reasonably regularly. We haven't seen Dan for a while


Hope he's alright.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Was it easy to install.




You know how these things are, pretty much plug and play as well as one App to download.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> We watched Avenue Q before husband was my husband. I loved it. And then I recommended it to a fellow intern, a very good (as in good[emoji56]) boy from New England, who took his parents to the show. Proper New England, Puritan parents. [emoji33] Boy, who knows what words he refused to say the next day about my brilliant recommendation...
> I should have known better. [emoji849][emoji849]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m so nervous about my gifts I bought!! I got the last one today but it’s a holiday so I’ll mail it tomorrow. I pray it gets there on time. I’ll pay extra postage if I need too!
> 
> I’m guessing you guys have heard about the California fires. I’m not near them but we are on a a fire danger alert for the next few days because of high winds.
> It is daunting to think about all the pets I need to evacuate if I need too!
> Plus, all my special possessions like photos.
> 
> I’m staying close to home just in case.
> 
> Sorry I’m just rambling!
> 
> My daughter had 3 friends sleepover and I’m waiting to take them to the movies.
> 
> It’s hilarious listening to 12 yrs old get ready. So much giggling!!


Hi, Kathy! 
Please, everyone who lives anywhere even remotely near any of these fires, stay safe! 
Scary stuff and best wishes going out to all the people and heroic firefighters involved in this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That's a given anyway. So you have to do something more.


Yeah.
Perhaps I ought to show them some of my fossils as well.


----------



## JoesMum

@Bee62 Big electronic hugs from me Sabine 

And also to @Momof4 Kathy I will keep my fingers crossed the fires stay away


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> No he is still locked up in the tank. We are going to let him out after secret Santa has happened.


Hmmmm. 
On your own heads be it! 
I think I shall build a catapult.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Whenever you aren’t gone to bed yet...
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> How’s the weather in Fes? Is it starting to affect Tidgy?


Getting colder, we've had a _lot _of rain. 
Yeah, she stopped eating and started lurking in corners, so I upped her heating and kicked her around the apartment for a week. 
She's fine again now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Or dead..?
> (Just kidding. Not anytime soon, please!) [emoji173]️


I think I've got a good few weeks left in me yet!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends. Today I`ve done my "homework" and wrote all Christmas Cards. Tomorrow I will pack my T.O.R.T.O. I.S. E. parcel and bring all on it`s way to the post.
> Christmas is coming soon !
> I am still grieving about the loss of my Monty. This is the song that played the last minutes of his life.
> Sorry for being so sad but it is sad for me.



*BIG HUGS*


----------



## JoesMum

We have landed and are on the road home. 

The flight entertainment system broke but the crew gave us ipads to use which had all the films on 

I amused myself taking photos of the changing sky. We left JFK at dawn and landed at Heathrow after sunset


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yep. And dog ate her homework.


Probably the same dog that ate ours, back in the day.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> She is a big girl.



She is [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good Evening Noel.



Hi Carol [emoji851][emoji217]
I hope you are well


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've got a good few weeks left in me yet!



And Adam has landed back in the CDR too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> *BIG HUGS*


NOEL ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !! 




















Great to not see you here! 
Hope all is well. 
Was just asking about you on my last visit a couple of days back. 
Lots of love,
Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And Adam has landed back in the CDR too


Looking for the voting thread...........................
Hi, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> But he did promise us new shoes!
> Fancy some fairy shoes, Adam? For your ladies, of course.


I'd prefer a Fairy hat. 
But the shoes'll do, I'm quite happy to wear fairy shoes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Ed’s a bit busy adjusting to his new life of retirement with a part-time job as the cherry on top. He does delight us with his occasional visits.
> 
> We haven’t heard from @DE42 in a while.
> 
> I also miss @AZtortMom. Her TORTOISE present for me lights up every afternoon on my window. (Because it already gets dark in the afternoon [emoji849])


Well, Noel id here which is great. 
And come on Dan! 
@DE42 
People miss you around here.
Including me when I'm about, was just asking about you a couple of days back.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> On your own heads be it!
> I think I shall build a catapult.


Is this a catapult to LAUNCH the leprechaun? Perhaps into orbit? Or is this a catapult to launch something AT the leprechaun? In which case... What would we load it with?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi.
> 
> Adam @Tidgy's Dad says "To the police."


Or Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We have landed and are on the road home.
> 
> The flight entertainment system broke but the crew gave us ipads to use which had all the films on
> 
> I amused myself taking photos of the changing sky. We left JFK at dawn and landed at Heathrow after sunset
> View attachment 257099
> 
> View attachment 257100
> 
> View attachment 257101
> 
> View attachment 257103
> 
> View attachment 257104
> 
> View attachment 257105




Very nice....and I’m sure you are glad to be back.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji851][emoji217]
> I hope you are well


All good on this side thanks. How are you? Although I will need to read your response later as I am going to sleep now.


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Noel id here which is great.
> And come on Dan!
> @DE42
> People miss you around here.
> Including me when I'm about, was just asking about you a couple of days back.


Life has been crazy lately and I've not felt the best. I'm sorry to worry everyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday....sun is finally up and out over the cloud cover. Sunny, bright and cold. Quick update on our BGE / energy gift box. Easy to install and monitor. Temps/humidity sensors, and the remote LED dimmable bulbs are nice too.
> 
> 
> You can see who gets the warmest room to sleep in.. Keeper? No. Plants in Sun Room? No. Sully - of course.
> 
> View attachment 257068


Do what I do and sleep in the torts enclosure. 
Tidgy soon got used to it.


----------



## CarolM

A reminder to myself to go back to post #124096 and read from there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> OK everyone - we now have 5 days to vote. Josh says the poll is correct and up and running!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends. Today I`ve done my "homework" and wrote all Christmas Cards. Tomorrow I will pack my T.O.R.T.O. I.S. E. parcel and bring all on it`s way to the post.
> Christmas is coming soon !
> I am still grieving about the loss of my Monty. This is the song that played the last minutes of his life.
> Sorry for being so sad but it is sad for me.


Oh, dear , Bee. 
Lots and lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I spoke too soon. We still have one member who says their picture isn't in the voting thread.


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have landed and are on the road home.
> 
> The flight entertainment system broke but the crew gave us ipads to use which had all the films on
> 
> I amused myself taking photos of the changing sky. We left JFK at dawn and landed at Heathrow after sunset
> View attachment 257099
> 
> View attachment 257100
> 
> View attachment 257101
> 
> View attachment 257103
> 
> View attachment 257104
> 
> View attachment 257105


Stunning pics. 
I would have been glad of the in-flight entertainment breaking down. 
See the Doctor sabotaging it in "Midnight". 
Hope you had a great time, Linda, I'll have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> We have landed and are on the road home.
> 
> The flight entertainment system broke but the crew gave us ipads to use which had all the films on
> 
> I amused myself taking photos of the changing sky. We left JFK at dawn and landed at Heathrow after sunset
> View attachment 257099
> 
> View attachment 257100
> 
> View attachment 257101
> 
> View attachment 257103
> 
> View attachment 257104
> 
> View attachment 257105


I preferred "on the toad home"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is this a catapult to LAUNCH the leprechaun? Perhaps into orbit? Or is this a catapult to launch something AT the leprechaun? In which case... What would we load it with?


I plan on launching the Leprechaun upwards into the dark. 
See if we can feed him to the Wool Spider (is she exists) or get him stuck in her web (if it exists) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DE42 said:


> Life has been crazy lately and I've not felt the best. I'm sorry to worry everyone.


DAN ! ! ! ! ! 
Great to not see you, old chap ! ! ! ! ! !




















Life is a crazy place, but much better than the alternative! 
Hope you're feeling a bit better now.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Life has been crazy lately and I've not felt the best. I'm sorry to worry everyone.



Dan I am so glad to hear from you and to be able to offer an electronic hug!


----------



## JoesMum

And in my post is something from the USA!



Thank you @EllieMay! [emoji7] [emoji319]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh Dear, Is she starting her nonsense again. How are the Ghost shrimp doing? have they taken over the tank yet?


Yeah, the ghost shrimp have a well established population. When I clean the tank, I always see plenty of ghost shrimp of all sizes: from teeny-tiny to BIG!


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Life has been crazy lately and I've not felt the best. I'm sorry to worry everyone.


*DAN!!*


----------



## Momof4

@DE42

Hey Dan!!
So glad you popped in to say hello!!!

Please try to visit more often!!


----------



## DE42

Thanks everyone. I think I convinced myself that because I had to get rid of my turtle that I would not be wanted here anymore. I know that's stupid. But thank you all for the warm welcome. 
[emoji847]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I plan on launching the Leprechaun upwards into the dark.
> See if we can feed him to the Wool Spider (is she exists) or get him stuck in her web (if it exists) .


Should we get a canon too, as a backup for the catapult?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I convinced myself that because I had to get rid of my turtle that I would not be wanted here anymore. I know that's stupid. But thank you all for the warm welcome.
> [emoji847]


Hello Dan! I don't think we've met before. I'm Anne, and I've lived in Florida my whole life, except for three years I spent in the UK (a good while back). I'm happy to meet you!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I plan on launching the Leprechaun upwards into the dark.
> See if we can feed him to the Wool Spider (is she exists) or get him stuck in her web (if it exists) .


Yes, probably better to launch him up, rather than out. If he doesn't get into orbit, it would be like kicking the can down the road.


----------



## DE42

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello Dan! I don't think we've met before. I'm Anne, and I've lived in Florida my whole life, except for three years I spent in the UK (a good while back). I'm happy to meet you!


Nice to meet you. I'm from TN and always lived here. Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NOEL ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to not see you here!
> Hope all is well.
> Was just asking about you on my last visit a couple of days back.
> Lots of love,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.



Hello dear friend 
*HHHHUUUUUGGGGSSS**
I think of you daily because I have your Christmas card on my refrigerator


All is well.
I hope things are well with you and company 
Noel
Jay, Moe, Shelly, Radar, Sweetpea 
[emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And in my post is something from the USA!
> View attachment 257111
> 
> 
> Thank you @EllieMay! [emoji7] [emoji319]
> View attachment 257112



Wow! That was very fast 
Welcome home!


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I convinced myself that because I had to get rid of my turtle that I would not be wanted here anymore. I know that's stupid. But thank you all for the warm welcome.
> [emoji847]


SO GLAD to see you back!!! It doesn't matter if you have a turtle or not!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Do what I do and sleep in the torts enclosure.
> Tidgy soon got used to it.


But didn't wifey complain about the baked beans in your beard?


----------



## DE42

Moozillion said:


> SO GLAD to see you back!!! It doesn't matter if you have a turtle or not!!!


Thanks. [emoji847]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday....sun is finally up and out over the cloud cover. Sunny, bright and cold. Quick update on our BGE / energy gift box. Easy to install and monitor. Temps/humidity sensors, and the remote LED dimmable bulbs are nice too.
> 
> 
> You can see who gets the warmest room to sleep in.. Keeper? No. Plants in Sun Room? No. Sully - of course.
> 
> View attachment 257068



Lucky Sully


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> OK everyone - we now have 5 days to vote. Josh says the poll is correct and up and running!



On to it in a moment!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends. Today I`ve done my "homework" and wrote all Christmas Cards. Tomorrow I will pack my T.O.R.T.O. I.S. E. parcel and bring all on it`s way to the post.
> Christmas is coming soon !
> I am still grieving about the loss of my Monty. This is the song that played the last minutes of his life.
> Sorry for being so sad but it is sad for me.



It is sad, Bee. No need to apologize. 

You’re super good with your cards and your TORTOISE. I encountered a problem with my planned TORTOISE gift and may have to rely on Amazon to get things right and on time.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I spoke too soon. We still have one member who says their picture isn't in the voting thread.



Oh dear. I guess I won’t be on to it in a moment after all. 

To roommates participating for the first time this year: a false start (or several) of the calendar contest could be nerve-wrecking the first time around but is (are) completely normal. It is also possible that some people may get their calendar late, although the last two years were really good in avoiding that problem. Emotions can run high in the calendar-related threads. Stay put, take it easy. It’s not the Oscars.  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m so nervous about my gifts I bought!! I got the last one today but it’s a holiday so I’ll mail it tomorrow. I pray it gets there on time. I’ll pay extra postage if I need too!
> 
> I’m guessing you guys have heard about the California fires. I’m not near them but we are on a a fire danger alert for the next few days because of high winds.
> It is daunting to think about all the pets I need to evacuate if I need too!
> Plus, all my special possessions like photos.
> 
> I’m staying close to home just in case.
> 
> Sorry I’m just rambling!
> 
> My daughter had 3 friends sleepover and I’m waiting to take them to the movies.
> 
> It’s hilarious listening to 12 yrs old get ready. So much giggling!!



Those fires are devastating.  Is it normal that they’re happening so late in the year? I understand in summer, but it’s already November... Hope you and yours are all safe. [emoji173]️

No worries if your gift is late. The roommies as I know them are most understanding people. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Getting colder, we've had a _lot _of rain.
> Yeah, she stopped eating and started lurking in corners, so I upped her heating and kicked her around the apartment for a week.
> She's fine again now.



Naughty Tidgy. Glad she’s fine now, or we would have no choice but to put her on the Naughty Tortie list of nominees.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've got a good few weeks left in me yet!



So have you tried the coffee yet? 

(Good to not see you!)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have landed and are on the road home.
> 
> The flight entertainment system broke but the crew gave us ipads to use which had all the films on
> 
> I amused myself taking photos of the changing sky. We left JFK at dawn and landed at Heathrow after sunset
> View attachment 257099
> 
> View attachment 257100
> 
> View attachment 257101
> 
> View attachment 257103
> 
> View attachment 257104
> 
> View attachment 257105



By the looks of the changing sky, you didn’t get to sleep much on the plane... Welcome back to Europe (ahem).


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Probably the same dog that ate ours, back in the day.



That pesky canine! Unsinkable like the Leprechaun


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Life has been crazy lately and I've not felt the best. I'm sorry to worry everyone.



We missed you!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And in my post is something from the USA!
> View attachment 257111
> 
> 
> Thank you @EllieMay! [emoji7] [emoji319]
> View attachment 257112



Oh my goodness, how special! You and Heather’s card must have traveled back together!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Yeah, the ghost shrimp have a well established population. When I clean the tank, I always see plenty of ghost shrimp of all sizes: from teeny-tiny to BIG!



Don’t let them evict Jacques...


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I convinced myself that because I had to get rid of my turtle that I would not be wanted here anymore. I know that's stupid. But thank you all for the warm welcome.
> [emoji847]



Some if us don’t have our shelled friends anymore. You’re not alone here.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I convinced myself that because I had to get rid of my turtle that I would not be wanted here anymore. I know that's stupid. But thank you all for the warm welcome.
> [emoji847]


The CDR doesn't have a requirement of current ownership. Both Lena and I are still here just to to talk friends


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> By the looks of the changing sky, you didn’t get to sleep much on the plane... Welcome back to Europe (ahem).


We didn't try to sleep. It was a daytime flight. Trying to sleep when we got home was going to be hard enough as it was. It was amazing how quickly we got used to the time zone change. I really didn't feel ready for sleep at 11pm UK time (6pm NYC time) last night.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I did get some sleep last night, but my brain and body don't feel connected right now. I shall be doing straightforward tasks today while I try to adjust back to UK time


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I did get some sleep last night, but my brain and body don't feel connected right now. I shall be doing straightforward tasks today while I try to adjust back to UK time


I hope you have an easier time adjusting than I did, every time I returned to the UK from a visit home to the US.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I did get some sleep last night, but my brain and body don't feel connected right now. I shall be doing straightforward tasks today while I try to adjust back to UK time


Whenever I returned to New Zealand after a visit home to the US, it would take me a WEEK to get entirely back to normal...or some facsimile thereof! 
I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All.

Cold, wet, gray and dreary start to our day. Heavy early evening and overnight rains. I raced around our front and back lawns with leaf bag and mower in an attempt to get the majority of leaves picked up before the rain. Mostly successful. The majority of bagged leaves get turned right into our shredder that finely grinds and scatters into our wooded area.

Time for one last pix of the Elephant Ear project. They grew like gang busters all Summer long, but the heavy frost Sunday ended that. They now look like limp wet green noodles. Time to now clip the leaves, dry, and store away. Same with the banana trees. One final trim, and that massive pot gets pulled into the garage. Lastly, the potted fig trees - i can wait on lugging them all in. Their fruit is long gone, the leaves have mostly fallen, but I have a few weeks before they get hibernated. As wifey says “self inflicted” work at the end of Summer.

I guess it’s time to do the Forum calendar vote - 5th time is a charm.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> My “weekend” is brilliant and shall remain so until Friday!


I wish I had your weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so nervous about my gifts I bought!! I got the last one today but it’s a holiday so I’ll mail it tomorrow. I pray it gets there on time. I’ll pay extra postage if I need too!
> 
> I’m guessing you guys have heard about the California fires. I’m not near them but we are on a a fire danger alert for the next few days because of high winds.
> It is daunting to think about all the pets I need to evacuate if I need too!
> Plus, all my special possessions like photos.
> 
> I’m staying close to home just in case.
> 
> Sorry I’m just rambling!
> 
> My daughter had 3 friends sleepover and I’m waiting to take them to the movies.
> 
> It’s hilarious listening to 12 yrs old get ready. So much giggling!!


Ramble away. I would be panicking just thinking about all that would be needed to do if the fire was by me. I really hope it stays away. You should hear 13 year old boys. They speak a completely different language.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> New Fact!
> You can't drown a Leprechaun, it seems.


Nope they keep bobbing back to the top.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You know how these things are, pretty much plug and play as well as one App to download.


Sounds like a dream.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah.
> Perhaps I ought to show them some of my fossils as well.


That might do the trick.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> On your own heads be it!
> I think I shall build a catapult.


We feel sorry for him. But we will need a plan b if it all goes wrong.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have landed and are on the road home.
> 
> The flight entertainment system broke but the crew gave us ipads to use which had all the films on
> 
> I amused myself taking photos of the changing sky. We left JFK at dawn and landed at Heathrow after sunset
> View attachment 257099
> 
> View attachment 257100
> 
> View attachment 257101
> 
> View attachment 257103
> 
> View attachment 257104
> 
> View attachment 257105


Oh I love scenes from plane windows. Stunning pics. And no matter where you are going to or coming from the sky pics from a plane remain the same - stunning.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> It is sad, Bee. No need to apologize.
> 
> You’re super good with your cards and your TORTOISE. I encountered a problem with my planned TORTOISE gift and may have to rely on Amazon to get things right and on time.



I understand the being on time but many gifts show up later. 
I for one don’t care when mine arrives. 

Mine is going a pretty good distance and I’m hoping it gets there on time.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Those fires are devastating.  Is it normal that they’re happening so late in the year? I understand in summer, but it’s already November... Hope you and yours are all safe. [emoji173]️
> 
> No worries if your gift is late. The roommies as I know them are most understanding people. [emoji173]️



Yes, October is when it usually starts because we have low humidity so it’s so dry that a tiny spark or lightning can start a fire. Plus, we have high winds every year called Santa Ana winds and it’s all a bad mixture. 

Yesterday, about 5 miles from there was a house fire so I loaded up the car with my fire box with old pics and pet stuff etc. I’ll backed the car in driveway so I pull out in smoke. 

Well, the plane dropped on the fire quickly.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Yes, October is when it usually starts because we have low humidity so it’s so dry that a tiny spark or lightning can start a fire. Plus, we have high winds every year called Santa Ana winds and it’s all a bad mixture.
> 
> Yesterday, about 5 miles from there was a house fire so I loaded up the car with my fire box with old pics and pet stuff etc. I’ll backed the car in driveway so I pull out in smoke.
> 
> Well, the plane dropped on the fire quickly.
> 
> View attachment 257194


Scary stuff  I just cannot imagine having to live in such a state of readiness to go every year


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Life has been crazy lately and I've not felt the best. I'm sorry to worry everyone.



Nice to not see you Dan. Don't be a stranger for too long.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I preferred "on the toad home"


Lol. Cute.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I plan on launching the Leprechaun upwards into the dark.
> See if we can feed him to the Wool Spider (is she exists) or get him stuck in her web (if it exists) .


Hmmm. Good plan. Except the Wool spider (if she exists) has already spun all around the tank to shut the Leprechaun up.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I convinced myself that because I had to get rid of my turtle that I would not be wanted here anymore. I know that's stupid. But thank you all for the warm welcome.
> [emoji847]


You are all welcome. There are lots of roommates without any tort or turt friends on here.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Should we get a canon too, as a backup for the catapult?


I like the way you think.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. I guess I won’t be on to it in a moment after all.
> 
> To roommates participating for the first time this year: a false start (or several) of the calendar contest could be nerve-wrecking the first time around but is (are) completely normal. It is also possible that some people may get their calendar late, although the last two years were really good in avoiding that problem. Emotions can run high in the calendar-related threads. Stay put, take it easy. It’s not the Oscars.  [emoji173]️


Whahahaha. Just let me know when voting is up again.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Those fires are devastating.  Is it normal that they’re happening so late in the year? I understand in summer, but it’s already November... Hope you and yours are all safe. [emoji173]️
> 
> No worries if your gift is late. The roommies as I know them are most understanding people. [emoji173]️


Late pressies just makes two Christmases. So no complaints from me.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh my goodness, how special! You and Heather’s card must have traveled back together!


Whahaha. Probably a true story.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I did get some sleep last night, but my brain and body don't feel connected right now. I shall be doing straightforward tasks today while I try to adjust back to UK time


Welcome home and take your time. We will wait for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Cold, wet, gray and dreary start to our day. Heavy early evening and overnight rains. I raced around our front and back lawns with leaf bag and mower in an attempt to get the majority of leaves picked up before the rain. Mostly successful. The majority of bagged leaves get turned right into our shredder that finely grinds and scatters into our wooded area.
> 
> Time for one last pix of the Elephant Ear project. They grew like gang busters all Summer long, but the heavy frost Sunday ended that. They now look like limp wet green noodles. Time to now clip the leaves, dry, and store away. Same with the banana trees. One final trim, and that massive pot gets pulled into the garage. Lastly, the potted fig trees - i can wait on lugging them all in. Their fruit is long gone, the leaves have mostly fallen, but I have a few weeks before they get hibernated. As wifey says “self inflicted” work at the end of Summer.
> 
> I guess it’s time to do the Forum calendar vote - 5th time is a charm.


Is it good to go now. I am not even sure if i need to vote again or if I have already voted this round. [emoji85]


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Scary stuff  I just cannot imagine having to live in such a state of readiness to go every year



I feel so sad for the people north of us. 
I pray for their families and the fire fighters. 

I can’t even image being trapped in a hot car. 
The problem is everyone evacuates at the same time and in many cases there’s only one road to get out of. 
You are just stuck.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yes, October is when it usually starts because we have low humidity so it’s so dry that a tiny spark or lightning can start a fire. Plus, we have high winds every year called Santa Ana winds and it’s all a bad mixture.
> 
> Yesterday, about 5 miles from there was a house fire so I loaded up the car with my fire box with old pics and pet stuff etc. I’ll backed the car in driveway so I pull out in smoke.
> 
> Well, the plane dropped on the fire quickly.
> 
> View attachment 257194


Sounds like you know exactly what you need to do and have it all sorted. Well done.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is it good to go now. I am not even sure if i need to vote again or if I have already voted this round. [emoji85]


The vote made by you ('you' being each member sees his own vote) is shown in bold type.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Sounds like you know exactly what you need to do and have it all sorted. Well done.



Thank you. 
If we get through the next few days we should be good until next year. 

The wind is crazy today!


----------



## Momof4

Shoot! I need to vote!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r-r it's very cold in here this a.m. I haven't started making fires in the wood stove yet because the days are still sunny and warm. But the cooler nights have finally cooled down the inside of the house. While I'm fixing the tortoise food in the a.m. I put the electric kitchen stove's oven on 'warm' and open the door. It cycles on and off and gives off just enough heat to keep me warm enough that I don't chop off a finger as I'm chopping up food! 'They' said we were going to finally have a frosty night, but so far the seven day forecast only shows it getting down into the low 40'sF. I know some of you are having weather much colder than that, but when there's no heat in the house, that's DARNED cold!!!!


----------



## T Smart

It's around 20F here!

At least the sunrise was beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I feel so sad for the people north of us.
> I pray for their families and the fire fighters.
> 
> I can’t even image being trapped in a hot car.
> The problem is everyone evacuates at the same time and in many cases there’s only one road to get out of.
> You are just stuck.


Very very scary. Be safe Kathy. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank god for people who wanted to become fire fighters. It's an awful job and those doing it are very dedicated.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r-r it's very cold in here this a.m. I haven't started making fires in the wood stove yet because the days are still sunny and warm. But the cooler nights have finally cooled down the inside of the house. While I'm fixing the tortoise food in the a.m. I put the electric kitchen stove's oven on 'warm' and open the door. It cycles on and off and gives off just enough heat to keep me warm enough that I don't chop off a finger as I'm chopping up food! 'They' said we were going to finally have a frosty night, but so far the seven day forecast only shows it getting down into the low 40'sF. I know some of you are having weather much colder than that, but when there's no heat in the house, that's DARNED cold!!!!


I am sure I saw some leg warmers and mittens in corner 7. Maybe you could get some to warm you up?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thank god for people who wanted to become fire fighters. It's an awful job and those doing it are very dedicated.


Very true.


----------



## JoesMum

Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect


Congratulations JoesSister. And Well done.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect



Very nice...an official mouse handler! Next stop, CEO Disney.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice...an official mouse handler! Next stop, CEO Disney.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

I went to the post office and the guy sent me home to use a different box to save money. Hmmm, now to find something smaller. 
I was going to use a flat rate box. 
I did get stamps for my cards that I haven’t signed yet. 

Ran errands too! 
It’s super windy today!! I’ve cleaned the pool twice already!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect



Congratulations to your daughter!!!


----------



## Momof4

Make sure you all vote for the calendar contest!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's interesting how fate plays out. Yesterday a guy called wanting to adopt a water turtle. I explained that I don't take them anymore because it became to hard to find good homes for them. I was getting in too many.

Today I get a call from a gal who was driving home and picked up a turtle out of the street to keep if from being run over.

Needless to say, I called 'Larry' from yesterday and he's coming to get the turtle tomorrow!

It's a bit older than a juvenile, female RES turtle. This is pretty late in the year to be finding water turtles in the street. I'll bet someone tossed it out.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's interesting how fate plays out. Yesterday a guy called wanting to adopt a water turtle. I explained that I don't take them anymore because it became to hard to find good homes for them. I was getting in too many.
> 
> Today I get a call from a gal who was driving home and picked up a turtle out of the street to keep if from being run over.
> 
> Needless to say, I called 'Larry' from yesterday and he's coming to get the turtle tomorrow!
> 
> It's a bit older than a juvenile, female RES turtle. This is pretty late in the year to be finding water turtles in the street. I'll bet someone tossed it out.


RES do get very large. Well done on the slick timing there!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> For a large sulcata, a cat might do well. They have excellent balance. For a small tortoise, you might have to enlist a leopard gecko.
> 
> In between those sizes, I'd suggest a bearded dragon. Especially if you can get the beardie to wear an outfit for the occasion. Helmet and cape, anyone?


I was thinking of a snail but thought he may not like Lola going too fast


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m so nervous about my gifts I bought!! I got the last one today but it’s a holiday so I’ll mail it tomorrow. I pray it gets there on time. I’ll pay extra postage if I need too!
> 
> I’m guessing you guys have heard about the California fires. I’m not near them but we are on a a fire danger alert for the next few days because of high winds.
> It is daunting to think about all the pets I need to evacuate if I need too!
> Plus, all my special possessions like photos.
> 
> I’m staying close to home just in case.
> 
> Sorry I’m just rambling!
> 
> My daughter had 3 friends sleepover and I’m waiting to take them to the movies.
> 
> It’s hilarious listening to 12 yrs old get ready. So much giggling!!


That is a terrible thing happening, over 200 still missing I hope they are safe somewhere.
My thoughts are with everyone who has been or maybe affected by the fires.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I did get some sleep last night, but my brain and body don't feel connected right now. I shall be doing straightforward tasks today while I try to adjust back to UK time


Welcome back!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect


Congratulations - I'm so glad her dormouse handling has been ratified.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I convinced myself that because I had to get rid of my turtle that I would not be wanted here anymore. I know that's stupid. But thank you all for the warm welcome.
> [emoji847]


Hi Dan, long time no not see!
I've got a naughty torty that may be looking for a new home if he doesn't sort himself out!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
I'm just off to vote - it will be a difficult choice to make!


----------



## Lyn W

Voting done, but it was so difficult they are all worthy winners.
Good luck to everyone who entered.
I will sign off now, so Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect


Well done, Joe's Sister!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Evening everyone


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Late pressies just makes two Christmases. So no complaints from me.


I agree completely!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice...an official mouse handler! Next stop, CEO Disney.


The official CDR designated Pied Piper!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations - I'm so glad her dormouse handling has been ratified.


RATified. Love it!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> That is a terrible thing happening, over 200 still missing I hope they are safe somewhere.
> My thoughts are with everyone who has been or maybe affected by the fires.



I know. It’s heartbreaking. I had to turn the news off. I can’t take it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The weather's been dreary and drizzly today. It reminded me of the really fine, soft gentle drizzle I associate with the UK. It would have been snowing if it had been cold enough.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect



THAT is wonderful! Congratulations to daughter!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Cold, wet, gray and dreary start to our day. Heavy early evening and overnight rains. I raced around our front and back lawns with leaf bag and mower in an attempt to get the majority of leaves picked up before the rain. Mostly successful. The majority of bagged leaves get turned right into our shredder that finely grinds and scatters into our wooded area.
> 
> Time for one last pix of the Elephant Ear project. They grew like gang busters all Summer long, but the heavy frost Sunday ended that. They now look like limp wet green noodles. Time to now clip the leaves, dry, and store away. Same with the banana trees. One final trim, and that massive pot gets pulled into the garage. Lastly, the potted fig trees - i can wait on lugging them all in. Their fruit is long gone, the leaves have mostly fallen, but I have a few weeks before they get hibernated. As wifey says “self inflicted” work at the end of Summer.
> 
> I guess it’s time to do the Forum calendar vote - 5th time is a charm.



"One last pix" is missing! Did the meerkats steal it?

LMAO about the calendar vote. Definitely, the meerkats!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wish I had your weekend.



It comes with the price tag of my "work days", especially my Saturday...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We feel sorry for him. But we will need a plan b if it all goes wrong.


@Tidgy's Dad to the rescue! But yes, I'm setting that Leprechaun free as soon as all presents are delivered.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Yes, October is when it usually starts because we have low humidity so it’s so dry that a tiny spark or lightning can start a fire. Plus, we have high winds every year called Santa Ana winds and it’s all a bad mixture.
> 
> Yesterday, about 5 miles from there was a house fire so I loaded up the car with my fire box with old pics and pet stuff etc. I’ll backed the car in driveway so I pull out in smoke.
> 
> Well, the plane dropped on the fire quickly.
> 
> View attachment 257194


Scary


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Just let me know when voting is up again.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is it good to go now. I am not even sure if i need to vote again or if I have already voted this round. [emoji85]



If you still can, keep voting. It will all work out in the end. Maybe.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Thank you.
> If we get through the next few days we should be good until next year.
> 
> The wind is crazy today!


Keeping my fingers crossed, Kathy.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r-r it's very cold in here this a.m. I haven't started making fires in the wood stove yet because the days are still sunny and warm. But the cooler nights have finally cooled down the inside of the house. While I'm fixing the tortoise food in the a.m. I put the electric kitchen stove's oven on 'warm' and open the door. It cycles on and off and gives off just enough heat to keep me warm enough that I don't chop off a finger as I'm chopping up food! 'They' said we were going to finally have a frosty night, but so far the seven day forecast only shows it getting down into the low 40'sF. I know some of you are having weather much colder than that, but when there's no heat in the house, that's DARNED cold!!!!



40's is very cold for where you are! 

I always felt more cold in Turkey when the temps dropped than here in Denmark, because houses here are built to withstand quite a bit of low temps. In Turkey we just waited for that month of cold to be over, having to rely mostly on AC and poor insulation.


----------



## Kristoff

T Smart said:


> It's around 20F here!
> 
> At least the sunrise was beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 257198


Chicago? It's way too cold! I guess it'll get warmer for a bit before it's winter proper?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good news from daughter this evening. She just got confirmation that she has qualified for her Dormouse handling license. She can now work unsupervised  She has her appraisal next week so the timing is perfect


Congrats, JoesSis! (or CongRATs?)


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice...an official mouse handler! Next stop, CEO Disney.




And the uniform would include...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I went to the post office and the guy sent me home to use a different box to save money. Hmmm, now to find something smaller.
> I was going to use a flat rate box.
> I did get stamps for my cards that I haven’t signed yet.
> 
> Ran errands too!
> It’s super windy today!! I’ve cleaned the pool twice already!!


"Post office" sounds very nostalgic to my ears now. (We have a kiosk at a supermarket that accepts mail, but they wouldn't have a clue about rates, sizes, timings...)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It's interesting how fate plays out. Yesterday a guy called wanting to adopt a water turtle. I explained that I don't take them anymore because it became to hard to find good homes for them. I was getting in too many.
> 
> Today I get a call from a gal who was driving home and picked up a turtle out of the street to keep if from being run over.
> 
> Needless to say, I called 'Larry' from yesterday and he's coming to get the turtle tomorrow!
> 
> It's a bit older than a juvenile, female RES turtle. This is pretty late in the year to be finding water turtles in the street. I'll bet someone tossed it out.


Hope 'Larry' picks her up and gives her the home she deserves.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good Evening everyone


Hi Noel! Was it Shelly who painted one of her sisters in your profile pic?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations - I'm so glad her dormouse handling has been ratified.





Pastel Tortie said:


> RATified. Love it!



 That's Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Lovely to catch up on the posts as I'm having my coffee. Have a wunderschön Wednesday!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Thank god for people who wanted to become fire fighters. It's an awful job and those doing it are very dedicated.


@Billna64 is a fire fighter.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I think my brain has caught up with my body this morning. I feel far less wiped out than I did yesterday. I might be able to cope woth something more complicated than operating the washing machine... operating the iron isn't on the cards though


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I went to the post office and the guy sent me home to use a different box to save money. Hmmm, now to find something smaller.
> I was going to use a flat rate box.
> I did get stamps for my cards that I haven’t signed yet.
> 
> Ran errands too!
> It’s super windy today!! I’ve cleaned the pool twice already!!


maybe wait until the wind has died down then clean the pool.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's interesting how fate plays out. Yesterday a guy called wanting to adopt a water turtle. I explained that I don't take them anymore because it became to hard to find good homes for them. I was getting in too many.
> 
> Today I get a call from a gal who was driving home and picked up a turtle out of the street to keep if from being run over.
> 
> Needless to say, I called 'Larry' from yesterday and he's coming to get the turtle tomorrow!
> 
> It's a bit older than a juvenile, female RES turtle. This is pretty late in the year to be finding water turtles in the street. I'll bet someone tossed it out.


Fate is just wonderful sometimes.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It comes with the price tag of my "work days", especially my Saturday...


No it is fine, then, I will stick to my weekends. Yours are too hectic.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> If you still can, keep voting. It will all work out in the end. Maybe.


Love the new Avatar.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> "One last pix" is missing! Did the meerkats steal it?
> 
> LMAO about the calendar vote. Definitely, the meerkats!




One last PIX to be taken...I’ll get on that trimming project today. Yesterday was the banana, and more leaves.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Lovely to catch up on the posts as I'm having my coffee. Have a wunderschön Wednesday!




Here’s an interesting article to read while you finish up your coffee - https://themoscowtimes.com/articles/how-sweet-it-is-in-russian-63445


----------



## Momof4

Woke up to this beauty!
Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning...

Ok, here are two quick pix of the now cut back and stowed away banana pot. Very sad looking...

Here is what is left - all the leaves trimmed off, and the major stalks cut in half




The interesting thing is that I trimmed the stalks at about noon. By this morning they all had pushed out new growth of about 1/2 inch or more.




Here are pix from the glory days of Summer....when fully leafed and reaching for the Sun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Woke up to this beauty!
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 257240
> 
> View attachment 257241




Wow! Fantastic.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> No it is fine, then, I will stick to my weekends. Yours are too hectic.


No? So, kiddie parties are not your thing either?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Love the new Avatar.


Thank you. That's Kristoff


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s an interesting article to read while you finish up your coffee - https://themoscowtimes.com/articles/how-sweet-it-is-in-russian-63445


Thank you, I enjoyed my coffee


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Woke up to this beauty!
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 257240
> 
> View attachment 257241


Really beautiful!


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! Always here to help


Good evening, hope all is well back there.

And thank you. I've informed Oli that I'm backed by CDR members. He didn't seem to care!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Woke up to this beauty!
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 257240
> 
> View attachment 257241


Gorgeous.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning...
> 
> Ok, here are two quick pix of the now cut back and stowed away banana pot. Very sad looking...
> 
> Here is what is left - all the leaves trimmed off, and the major stalks cut in half
> 
> View attachment 257236
> 
> 
> The interesting thing is that I trimmed the stalks at about noon. By this morning they all had pushed out new growth of about 1/2 inch or more.
> 
> View attachment 257237
> 
> 
> Here are pix from the glory days of Summer....when fully leafed and reaching for the Sun.
> 
> View attachment 257238
> 
> 
> View attachment 257239


Not dormant yet then!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Once mighty Elephant Ears succumb to Father Frost. Time to trim, dry and to the cellar for over-Wintering.

Before the Frost





And After the Frost


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening, hope all is well back there.
> 
> And thank you. I've informed Oli that I'm backed by CDR members. He didn't seem to care!


Hello there


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hello there



Good evening.


----------



## Gillian M

Ladies and gentlemen at CDR.​


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Woke up to this beauty!
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 257240
> 
> View attachment 257241


That is stunning.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No? So, kiddie parties are not your thing either?


Not anymore. Far too noisy. I have gotten used to having quieter kids.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. That's Kristoff


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Once mighty Elephant Ears succumb to Father Frost. Time to trim, dry and to the cellar for over-Wintering.
> 
> Before the Frost
> 
> View attachment 257243
> 
> 
> 
> And After the Frost
> 
> View attachment 257244


Oh dear. They look really sad. [emoji17]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> maybe wait until the wind has died down then clean the pool.



I wish I could but the vacuum gets clogged with debris and the filter. 

It’s a good arm workout [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. They look really sad. [emoji17]




They look sad in this condition as well. Getting ready for a long Winter’s nap.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I wish I could but the vacuum gets clogged with debris and the filter.
> 
> It’s a good arm workout [emoji3]


Way to go and look at the positive side.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> They look sad in this condition as well. Getting ready for a long Winter’s nap.
> 
> View attachment 257271


Very True.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cleaned up our front porch in preps for cold weather, Winter and the wintry sleet/snow mix we are forecast to get over the next day and a half. While cleaning the small plant tables, found this cocoon attached beneath.






I carefully removed from the table, shook about, can feel the presence of a pretty large pupa.

From doing some Google searches, it looks to belong to a Cecropia Silkmoth. Here’s a link to the entire Cecropia moth lifecycle. http://www.wormspit.com/cecropia.htm Pretty cool.

I’ll put this guy to sleep for the Winter in our garden shed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Should we get a canon too, as a backup for the catapult?


Not a bad idea, Anne, if you know where we can get one. 
I can make a catapult, but not sure about a canon.
We can just fire him against a wall and see what happens.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hello dear friend
> *HHHHUUUUUGGGGSSS**
> I think of you daily because I have your Christmas card on my refrigerator
> View attachment 257150
> 
> All is well.
> I hope things are well with you and company
> Noel
> Jay, Moe, Shelly, Radar, Sweetpea
> [emoji217][emoji851]


Yup, Tidgy, wifey and I are all well.
Life's Good!
The donkeys say, "Hi!" 
Lots of hugs back, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Cleaned up our front porch in preps for cold weather, Winter and the wintry sleet/snow mix we are forecast to get over the next day and a half. While cleaning the small plant tables, found this cocoon attached beneath.
> 
> View attachment 257277
> View attachment 257278
> View attachment 257279
> 
> 
> I carefully removed from the table, shook about, can feel the presence of a pretty large pupa.
> 
> From doing some Google searches, it looks to belong to a Cecropia Silkmoth. Here’s a link to the entire Cecropia moth lifecycle. http://www.wormspit.com/cecropia.htm Pretty cool.
> 
> Fascinating!


Hmmm.
Fascinating!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> But didn't wifey complain about the baked beans in your beard?


No, she was quite peckish at the time, fortunately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, she was quite peckish at the time, fortunately.



I just sent y’all an email with a potential sweatshirt for wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Naughty Tidgy. Glad she’s fine now, or we would have no choice but to put her on the Naughty Tortie list of nominees.


Yeah, she'd win, she's such a bad girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just sent y’all an email with a potential sweatshirt for wifey.


Hi, Ken! 
Cheers, I'll go check it out in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> So have you tried the coffee yet?
> 
> (Good to not see you!)


No, I'm a bit scared. 
Soon. 
Soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That pesky canine! Unsinkable like the Leprechaun


Could be a new Roommate.
The Homework-Eating Canine.


----------



## DE42




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> We feel sorry for him. But we will need a plan b if it all goes wrong.


Anne's canon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Good plan. Except the Wool spider (if she exists) has already spun all around the tank to shut the Leprechaun up.


Hmmmm.
Perhaps we can trap him in an empty rum bottle or a jellyfish lamp like they do with genies?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> @Tidgy's Dad to the rescue! But yes, I'm setting that Leprechaun free as soon as all presents are delivered.


Don't say I didn't warn you !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Voted! 
Very, very tricky this year, but Tidgy chose one, wifey chose one, I chose one and the fourth was a group decision. 
Lots of fighting but agreed in the end. 
Excellent photos this year.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cleaned up our front porch in preps for cold weather, Winter and the wintry sleet/snow mix we are forecast to get over the next day and a half. While cleaning the small plant tables, found this cocoon attached beneath.
> 
> View attachment 257277
> View attachment 257278
> View attachment 257279
> 
> 
> I carefully removed from the table, shook about, can feel the presence of a pretty large pupa.
> 
> From doing some Google searches, it looks to belong to a Cecropia Silkmoth. Here’s a link to the entire Cecropia moth lifecycle. http://www.wormspit.com/cecropia.htm Pretty cool.
> 
> I’ll put this guy to sleep for the Winter in our garden shed.



That’s huge! And very cool!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> View attachment 257287
> View attachment 257288



Good words there Dan


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening roomies. Nice to see Adam & Dan popping in 

JoesDad and I went to the cinema where they were screening a live theatre production of ‘Troilus and Cressida’ from the Royal Shakespeare Company’s theatre in Stratford upon Avon. 

We haven’t seen T&C before... and probably won’t bother again. The production was very good, but it is one of Shakespeare’s less good plays. 

At least we only had to drive to Sevenoaks rather than all the way to Stratford


----------



## DE42




----------



## Tortoise Police

What is this all about


----------



## Tortoise Police

What is this all about


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> View attachment 257287
> View attachment 257288


LOVE THIS, Dan! 
I am totally stealing the one on the letters to share with friends. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations - I'm so glad her dormouse handling has been ratified.


I saw that!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Congrats, JoesSis! (or CongRATs?)


I saw that!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## Moozillion

DE42 said:


> View attachment 257295


LOVE. IT.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a bad idea, Anne, if you know where we can get one.
> I can make a catapult, but not sure about a canon.
> We can just fire him against a wall and see what happens.


Maybe a potato cannon?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tortoise Police said:


> What is this all about


@Tortoise Police - this is a silly group where you can go and just be yourself, and get to know us all. Soon one of us will come by and clue in to who's here and what to expect.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 257287
> View attachment 257288


First one is interesting - I never noticed that before. The second one is very true.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anne's canon.


It did sound like a good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Perhaps we can trap him in an empty rum bottle or a jellyfish lamp like they do with genies?


Oohhh I like how you think.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 257295


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tortoise Police said:


> What is this all about


Good Morning There.
This is a place where people from different parts of the world pull up armadillos and sit on it while waiting for Montgomery to bring them a cup of coffee or tea ( whichever is your brew of choice). We chat with each other about anything and everything while poking jellyfish for a little light every now and then. Watch out for the hedgehogs as their quills can be painful. Don't worry if your carrots go missing that is just the snow leopard having something to eat. I am Carol from sunny Cape Town and I hope you will stick around for while and enjoy the fun and pun loving roommates in here.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.
It's almost Friday. [emoji16]


----------



## no one

Good morning everyone, just peaked in to say Hello!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Once mighty Elephant Ears succumb to Father Frost. Time to trim, dry and to the cellar for over-Wintering.
> 
> Before the Frost
> 
> View attachment 257243
> 
> 
> 
> And After the Frost
> 
> View attachment 257244



Very sad-looking. But at least they do look more like elephant ears now... We're expecting some near-freezing temps very soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Cleaned up our front porch in preps for cold weather, Winter and the wintry sleet/snow mix we are forecast to get over the next day and a half. While cleaning the small plant tables, found this cocoon attached beneath.
> 
> View attachment 257277
> View attachment 257278
> View attachment 257279
> 
> 
> I carefully removed from the table, shook about, can feel the presence of a pretty large pupa.
> 
> From doing some Google searches, it looks to belong to a Cecropia Silkmoth. Here’s a link to the entire Cecropia moth lifecycle. http://www.wormspit.com/cecropia.htm Pretty cool.
> 
> I’ll put this guy to sleep for the Winter in our garden shed.



That's a mammoth of a pupa!  
I just scrolled through the link quickly. That guy is crazy for touching the caterpillar!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a bad idea, Anne, if you know where we can get one.
> I can make a catapult, but not sure about a canon.
> We can just fire him against a wall and see what happens.


NOOOOOO! I quite like leprechauns. I'll take him with me if I ever leave this place. Promise.


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just sent y’all an email with a potential sweatshirt for wifey.


I guess I don't wanna know!...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, she'd win, she's such a bad girl.


Goes along with being an international star


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Could be a new Roommate.
> The Homework-Eating Canine.


I don't see how we could feed her. Most of us are out of school. @Lyn W, any chance you have spare homeworks?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you !


Yes, sir! It'll be on my conscience. Just can't let a perfectly good--just fun-loving--leprechaun get shot from a cannon to the Moon... or to the CDR ceiling--whichever one is farther...


----------



## Kristoff

Tortoise Police said:


> What is this all about


We ain't done nothing wrong, officer...  
Welcome to the CDR  Just grab an armadillo and the One-legged Pirate will be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Prod a flying jellyfish if you need more light, and try not to step on a hedgehog. Especially one of @*debora*'s cute ones! We're an international room of friends, or nutjobs, depending on who you ask.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> @Tortoise Police - this is a silly group where you can go and just be yourself, and get to know us all. Soon one of us will come by and clue in to who's here and what to expect.


*whispers* I thought it was best not to mention the Wool Spider (if she exists) and the police sketch of her...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It's almost Friday. [emoji16]


Alas 'tis true...


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Good morning everyone, just peaked in to say Hello!!


Good morning!  Or mornooning, to include all of the CDR's timezones.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> View attachment 257295


[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Tortoise Police said:


> What is this all about



Hello and welcome to the CDR. It's an international place of vaguely tortoise related chat, support and puns. Sometimes we're just vague.

I'm Linda and I live in Kent in south east England.

Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate will be around shortly to take an order for the beverage of your choice. If you are feeling chilly there's a rather large stockpile of mittens and socks knitted by the wool-spider if she exists. It is is quite gloomy in here; just grab a flying jellyfish and give it a polish if you need it to glow a little brighter.


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> Good morning everyone, just peaked in to say Hello!!


Hello! Nice to not see you popping in again. This is becoming a habit and I am not complaining.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> *whispers* I thought it was best not to mention the Wool Spider (if she exists) and the police sketch of her...


Oops! I did...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning!  Or mornooning, to include all of the CDR's timezones.


Good mornooning Lena... and Carol... and any other early birds!

It's Thursday so it's yoga day and I have to motivate my self to go out in the cold drizzle. I'm working on it. Maybe one more cup of tea first


----------



## no one

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning Lena... and Carol... and any other early birds!
> 
> It's Thursday so it's yoga day and I have to motivate my self to go out in the cold drizzle. I'm working on it. Maybe one more cup of tea first



I know what you mean Linda. Just finished giving three out of four Tortoises their bath for today. 
And I have to go out in half an hour. But when I collected food in my garden this morning for my Tortoises it was so cold. Watercold, waterkou as we call it. The worst cold for me. Brrr...
I have to go on my bike. So I will put my gloves on and hat up.


----------



## no one

Kristoff said:


> We ain't done nothing wrong, officer...
> Welcome to the CDR  Just grab an armadillo and the One-legged Pirate will be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Prod a flying jellyfish if you need more light, and try not to step on a hedgehog. Especially one of @*debora*'s cute ones! We're an international room of friends, or nutjobs, depending on who you ask.



Thank you for looking out for my Hedgehogs. They appreciate it and so do I!!


----------



## no one

I really need another line in my Signature. Oleg isn't in it. But I don't want to leave out Sterretje. Hmm...


----------



## no one

Oeps... I better get ready. See you later!!


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Oeps... I better get ready. See you later!!



Not-see you later, Debora! (Because it’s dark  ) 
Ride safely.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Good morning everyone, just peaked in to say Hello!!


Hi Debora.
Are you having a good Thursday so far?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> NOOOOOO! I quite like leprechauns. I'll take him with me if I ever leave this place. Promise.


You had better hide him then before Adam and Anne can do make good on their plans of Leprechaun destruction.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don't see how we could feed her. Most of us are out of school. @Lyn W, any chance you have spare homeworks?


Why do you say her? I would think that a canine that was that naughty would have to be a boy.


----------



## CarolM

I wonder if Silly and Willy are keeping Sabine company? As I have not, not seen them lately. My carrots have also not been touched in a while, so does anybody know where the snow leopard has gone to? Maybe she is visiting your corner. Today I just feel exhausted and even a little nap during lunch did not give me any energy. Sigh, It will need to be an early bed time for me tonight so that I can get a good nights rest. I planted some Moringa seeds about two weeks back and last night I saw one or two shoots coming up. I was very happy, as I have tried planting the seeds before and had no luck. So hopefully they grow to be nice big trees with lots of super food for me and my torts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky frozen mess here today.... sleet, snow, wintry mix. Just started a few minutes ago.

Solar panels.....frozen.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky frozen mess here today.... sleet, snow, wintry mix. Just started a few minutes ago.
> 
> Solar panels.....frozen.
> 
> View attachment 257360


Oh dear.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> I don't see how we could feed her. Most of us are out of school. @Lyn W, any chance you have spare homeworks?


Ooh! i have massive stacks of State Rules and Regulations that govern my job and our whole department. I could offer that in place of homework- hoping it doesn't give her indigestion...


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky frozen mess here today.... sleet, snow, wintry mix. Just started a few minutes ago.
> 
> Solar panels.....frozen.
> 
> View attachment 257360


I'm guessing solar panels  don't work if they're frozen?
It doesn't seem that hail is a concern?


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> Oeps... I better get ready. See you later!!


I have feeling that you and Carol may be able to understand each other. Her Afrikaans is developed from Flemish/Dutch I think. What with Sjoe and Oeps we'll all be typing it soon


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Why do you say her? I would think that a canine that was that naughty would have to be a boy.


You might be right. I couldn't see so well in the dark.  Is Scooby-doo still naughty?


----------



## Momof4

Check out this incredible shot!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wonder if Silly and Willy are keeping Sabine company? As I have not, not seen them lately. My carrots have also not been touched in a while, so does anybody know where the snow leopard has gone to? Maybe she is visiting your corner. Today I just feel exhausted and even a little nap during lunch did not give me any energy. Sigh, It will need to be an early bed time for me tonight so that I can get a good nights rest. I planted some Moringa seeds about two weeks back and last night I saw one or two shoots coming up. I was very happy, as I have tried planting the seeds before and had no luck. So hopefully they grow to be nice big trees with lots of super food for me and my torts.



I thought the penguins were hanging out at the bar while @Bee62 was away... The snow leopard is a very shy creature. Haven't seen her in ages. I should get her some carrots.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Check out this incredible shot!
> View attachment 257367


Wow!


----------



## no one

Kristoff said:


> Not-see you later, Debora! (Because it’s dark  )
> Ride safely.



My mistake, I guess my eyes are used to the darkness. Lol


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Hi Debora.
> Are you having a good Thursday so far?



My day is ok, had some nice wheat and lactose free pancakes with old cheese when I got back.
And always fun with my Tortoises!!


----------



## no one

JoesMum said:


> I have feeling that you and Carol may be able to understand each other. Her Afrikaans is developed from Flemish/Dutch I think. What with Sjoe and Oeps we'll all be typing it soon



That is what is my understanding aswell. *glimlach*


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have feeling that you and Carol may be able to understand each other. Her Afrikaans is developed from Flemish/Dutch I think. What with Sjoe and Oeps we'll all be typing it soon


Lol. We spell it oops over here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You might be right. I couldn't see so well in the dark.  Is Scooby-doo still naughty?


Does the sun still rise? [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Check out this incredible shot!
> View attachment 257367


It is a Brilliant shot. The circumstance are not so hot though.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I thought the penguins were hanging out at the bar while @Bee62 was away... The snow leopard is a very shy creature. Haven't seen her in ages. I should get her some carrots.


Oh no. Let us hope that the One Legged Pirate does not corrupt them.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> My day is ok, had some nice wheat and lactose free pancakes with old cheese when I got back.
> And always fun with my Tortoises!!


Hmmm. I love pancakes. With lemon juice and sugar. Or with ice cream and blueberry filling.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone need some ice -


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday Eve


[emoji38]


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


It's dark here! 5.30pm 

Good evening to you


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need some ice -
> 
> View attachment 257370


Brrrrrrr!


----------



## JoesMum

I need to find an Asda supermarket... a Cheese Advent Calendar!


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> That is what is my understanding aswell. *glimlach*



Glimlach to you too! 
[emoji33] (Hope I said something nice...)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Does the sun still rise? [emoji23] [emoji23]



In Denmark?  
[emoji85][emoji23][emoji85][emoji23] Tell Scooby he’ll end up on the Naughty Tortie List too!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Mornooning, Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need some ice -
> 
> View attachment 257370



Not with the green stuff...but thanks


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I need to find an Asda supermarket... a Cheese Advent Calendar!
> View attachment 257379



Better make one yourself. That’s what I’m planning to do to have a gin advent calendar. Quantities in the store-bought one are underwhelming. [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Not with the green stuff...but thanks


Better that than yellow stuff in the snow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I need to find an Asda supermarket... a Cheese Advent Calendar!
> View attachment 257379



Love that Wensleydale! I’ll take a wheel or two.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


Good Morning.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need some ice -
> 
> View attachment 257370


Yes please.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday Eve
> View attachment 257372
> 
> [emoji38]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I need to find an Asda supermarket... a Cheese Advent Calendar!
> View attachment 257379


Oooh. Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Glimlach to you too!
> [emoji33] (Hope I said something nice...)


Glimlach means "laugh."


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> In Denmark?
> [emoji85][emoji23][emoji85][emoji23] Tell Scooby he’ll end up on the Naughty Tortie List too!


Whahaha. He has a look on his face which says...See the worry in my eyes!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Better make one yourself. That’s what I’m planning to do to have a gin advent calendar. Quantities in the store-bought one are underwhelming. [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


Lol. I like the cheese one.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Better that than yellow stuff in the snow!



[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] I will just assume you’re referring to dandelions...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes please.



Yours is more likely to arrive from the freezer...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Glimlach means "laugh."



GOL - glimlach’ing out loud [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> It is a Brilliant shot. The circumstance are not so hot though.



I know, the death toll just keeps rising.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I need to find an Asda supermarket... a Cheese Advent Calendar!
> View attachment 257379



Yummy!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone need some ice -
> 
> View attachment 257370



No thank you!! 

Well, maybe just a little to water the plants!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I love pancakes. With lemon juice and sugar. Or with ice cream and blueberry filling.



Wait! You put lemon juice and sugar on your pancakes! 

You mix it and pour it over?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Wow!



These guys are so brave to pull off maneuvers like this!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Wait! You put lemon juice and sugar on your pancakes!
> 
> You mix it and pour it over?


We use lemon juice and sugar on our pancakes too. Sprinkle a little sugar and then squeeze a few drops of fresh lemon juice on top. Yummy


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We use lemon juice and sugar on our pancakes too. Sprinkle a little sugar and then squeeze a few drops of fresh lemon juice on top. Yummy



I’m going to try it!! Sounds good!!

Have you ever squirt lemon over your popcorn?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m going to try it!! Sounds good!!
> 
> Have you ever squirt lemon over your popcorn?


Never! But then I hardly ever eat popcorn. It has only become popular in the UK in recent years and doesn't do anything for me


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Never! But then I hardly ever eat popcorn. It has only become popular in the UK in recent years and doesn't do anything for me



It sounds kinda weird but it works. 
I don’t drizzle too much over it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky cold, wet, snowy, sleety day - and it’s now pretty much freezing rain sticking to everything. And there are now warnings for flooding as well since our grounds are super saturated from all the rain we have had this entire year. We are close to breaking all time records.

Been busy getting a bunch of extra clothing and household items boxed up for donation tomorrow to Purple Heart. We have a good pile of gently used items that others can now use.

Ive also put a few things up on our local Craigs List, including a framed 2003 World Cup rugby jersey when England won!

_The *2003 Rugby World Cup* was the fifth Rugby World Cup and was won by England. Originally planned to be co-hosted by Australia and New Zealand, all games were shifted to Australia following a contractual dispute over ground signage rights between the New Zealand Rugby Union and Rugby World Cup Limited. The pre-event favourites were England, regarded by many at the time as the best team in the world. New Zealand, France, South Africa and defending champions Australia were also expected to make strong showings, with New Zealand being second favourites after victory in the southern-hemisphere Tri-Nations championship._
_

_


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] I will just assume you’re referring to dandelions...


I did not want to think about it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> GOL - glimlach’ing out loud [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I know, the death toll just keeps rising.


[emoji17] [emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Wait! You put lemon juice and sugar on your pancakes!
> 
> You mix it and pour it over?


We squeeze the lemon juice on then sprinkle sugar over. But our pancakes are very thin and flat. We put the lemon juice and sugar on and then roll it up. I think you might be thinking of flap jacks which are small and thick. You can stack them and put cinnamon and sugar and syrup on those.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m going to try it!! Sounds good!!
> 
> Have you ever squirt lemon over your popcorn?


No. I should try that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky cold, wet, snowy, sleety day - and it’s now pretty much freezing rain sticking to everything. And there are now warnings for flooding as well since our grounds are super saturated from all the rain we have had this entire year. We are close to breaking all time records.
> 
> Been busy getting a bunch of extra clothing and household items boxed up for donation tomorrow to Purple Heart. We have a good pile of gently used items that others can now use.
> 
> Ive also put a few things up on our local Craigs List, including a framed 2003 World Cup rugby jersey when England won!
> 
> _The *2003 Rugby World Cup* was the fifth Rugby World Cup and was won by England. Originally planned to be co-hosted by Australia and New Zealand, all games were shifted to Australia following a contractual dispute over ground signage rights between the New Zealand Rugby Union and Rugby World Cup Limited. The pre-event favourites were England, regarded by many at the time as the best team in the world. New Zealand, France, South Africa and defending champions Australia were also expected to make strong showings, with New Zealand being second favourites after victory in the southern-hemisphere Tri-Nations championship._
> _
> View attachment 257402
> _


It is winter. You are supposed to do your spring cleaning in spring.[emoji23] I hope it does not flood. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
Friday has finally come out of hiding. It is a bit muggy this morning which will most probably clear up a little later. Then hopefully it will be an awesome day.
Have a fantastic Friday everyone. I think we should make Fridays a put a carrot out for the snow leopard day. I just put one in corner 15. I had to poke lots of jellyfish along the way so I wouldn't get lost. And on passing corner 12 a jellyfish gave me enough light to catch a glimpse of the one legged pirate busy whispering with a meerkat and dare I say it...some of @moozilian's ghost shrimp. I wonder if they are plotting to free the leprechaun before the Secret Santa is over?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We squeeze the lemon juice on then sprinkle sugar over. But our pancakes are very thin and flat. We put the lemon juice and sugar on and then roll it up. I think you might be thinking of flap jacks which are small and thick. You can stack them and put cinnamon and sugar and syrup on those.


American pancakes are much thicker than British pancakes... And South African ones it seems; another colonial inheritance


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> Friday has finally come out of hiding. It is a bit muggy this morning which will most probably clear up a little later. Then hopefully it will be an awesome day.
> Have a fantastic Friday everyone. I think we should make Fridays a put a carrot out for the snow leopard day. I just put one in corner 15. I had to poke lots of jellyfish along the way so I wouldn't get lost. And on passing corner 12 a jellyfish gave me enough light to catch a glimpse of the one legged pirate busy whispering with a meerkat and dare I say it...some of @moozilian's ghost shrimp. I wonder if they are plotting to free the leprechaun before the Secret Santa is over?


Have you poked the pink jellyfish recently?. They're giving off a lovely scent of fresh raspberries when you do.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am trying to motivate myself to go for my swim and then I have baking to do


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> American pancakes are much thicker than British pancakes... And South African ones it seems; another colonial inheritance


We seem to have inherited a lot of things from you guys. But it could also be because my Dad is British too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Have you poked the pink jellyfish recently?. They're giving off a lovely scent of fresh raspberries when you do.


ooohhh, No I did not get any raspberry smells. I will have to go looking for one, so that I can smell it. Although considering it is lunch time, it may make me hungry. Mmmmm - thinking about that, it would be hazardous to the jellyfish's health - someone might to decide to taste it to see if it tastes like raspberries as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am trying to motivate myself to go for my swim and then I have baking to do


What are you baking? Raspberry tarts by any chance?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What are you baking? Raspberry tarts by any chance?



Hope the jellyfish are not among the ingredients! 

Good mornooning, all! My busy time of the week is here. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope the jellyfish are not among the ingredients!
> 
> Good mornooning, all! My busy time of the week is here. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Good Day Lena,
I hope it is an enjoyable busy time. maybe Linda should send you some raspberry tart-lets to help you get through it?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What are you baking? Raspberry tarts by any chance?


"Pizza roll" - Take a quantity of pizza dough (I make it in my bread-maker machine) and roll it into a square.

Topped with chopped, softened onion, thinly sliced mushrooms, grated strong cheddar and a pinch od mixed dried herbs

Roll like a Swiss Roll. Leave to rise for an hour. Bake at 200C/400F for 20 minutes or so.

Leave to cool. Chopped into chunky slices it makes easily portable packed lunches thst won't collapse if wrapped in clingfilm and shoved in your pocket. 

I keep some in the freezer and pull it out when needed.

I also need to make a batch of Welsh Cakes (griddle scones) as my freezer supply of those has run out too


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> "Pizza roll" - Take a quantity of pizza dough (I make it in my bread-maker machine) and roll it into a square.
> 
> Topped with chopped, softened onion, thinly sliced mushrooms, grated strong cheddar and a pinch od mixed dried herbs
> 
> Roll like a Swiss Roll. Leave to rise for an hour. Bake at 200C/400F for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Leave to cool. Chopped into chunky slices it makes easily portable packed lunches thst won't collapse if wrapped in clingfilm and shoved in your pocket.
> 
> I keep some in the freezer and pull it out when needed.
> 
> I also need to make a batch of Welsh Cakes (griddle scones) as my freezer supply of those has run out too


That sounds really yummy.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> "Pizza roll" - Take a quantity of pizza dough (I make it in my bread-maker machine) and roll it into a square.
> 
> Topped with chopped, softened onion, thinly sliced mushrooms, grated strong cheddar and a pinch od mixed dried herbs
> 
> Roll like a Swiss Roll. Leave to rise for an hour. Bake at 200C/400F for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Leave to cool. Chopped into chunky slices it makes easily portable packed lunches thst won't collapse if wrapped in clingfilm and shoved in your pocket.
> 
> I keep some in the freezer and pull it out when needed.
> 
> I also need to make a batch of Welsh Cakes (griddle scones) as my freezer supply of those has run out too



Change of filling for the pizza roll. I have some Chorizo that needs using up so that’s gone in it too. I hope it doesn’t burst when it cooks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tortoise Police - this is a silly group where you can go and just be yourself, and get to know us all. Soon one of us will come by and clue in to who's here and what to expect.


Silly? 
*Silly? *
Pah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe a potato cannon?


Yes, I think Ed, @ZEROPILOT has a potato canon. 
Do you think we could borrow it for firing Leprechauns out of, Ed?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oohhh I like how you think.


Think? 
Hmmmm. 
Not sure I should go there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> NOOOOOO! I quite like leprechauns. I'll take him with me if I ever leave this place. Promise.


I'd really rather you never left. 
If you can be responsible for his good behaviour, I guess he can stay after he is released from the tank. 
But I did so want to try out the potato canon idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I don't see how we could feed her. Most of us are out of school. @Lyn W, any chance you have spare homeworks?


Hmmmmm. 
Did Lyn or anyone come back on this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Yes, sir! It'll be on my conscience. Just can't let a perfectly good--just fun-loving--leprechaun get shot from a cannon to the Moon... or to the CDR ceiling--whichever one is farther...


Ahem.
"Fun-loving", possibly. 
"Perfectly good", not in a million years. 
I don't think we have a moon in here, but who knows? There's no sun, so no moonlight as nothing to reflect so we couldn't see if we have a moon or two. 
But one was rather hoping he's get caught in the Wool Spider's Web. (if it exists)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> "Fun-loving", possibly.
> "Perfectly good", not in a million years.
> I don't think we have a moon in here, but who knows? There's no sun, so no moonlight as nothing to reflect so we couldn't see if we have a moon or two.
> But one was rather hoping he's get caught in the Wool Spider's Web. (if it exists)


Good afternoon Adam. Nice to not see you popping in again!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Did Lyn or anyone come back on this?



I think @Lyn W is drowning in that homework. We really need that Canine after all! 
Hi Adam!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning [emoji851][emoji217]


I LOVE your new avatar picture! Go tortoise! Go!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> American pancakes are much thicker than British pancakes... And South African ones it seems; another colonial inheritance


My dad used to make the pancake batter extremely thin, then when he put it into the hot oil in the pan the edges would bubble and turn very crisp. I LOVED his pancakes! The 'cake' part wasn't thick and cakey, but thin and very tasty, not doughy at all.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My dad used to make the pancake batter extremely thin, then when he put it into the hot oil in the pan the edges would bubble and turn very crisp. I LOVED his pancakes! The 'cake' part wasn't thick and cakey, but thin and very tasty, not doughy at all.



That I I make mine. Not so much thin but I love the oil and crispy edges!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd really rather you never left.
> If you can be responsible for his good behaviour, I guess he can stay after he is released from the tank.
> But I did so want to try out the potato canon idea.


I am sure the Leprechaun is crazy enough to want to try it out himself....just saying!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE your new avatar picture! Go tortoise! Go!!!


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My dad used to make the pancake batter extremely thin, then when he put it into the hot oil in the pan the edges would bubble and turn very crisp. I LOVED his pancakes! The 'cake' part wasn't thick and cakey, but thin and very tasty, not doughy at all.


Sounds like a pancake I would not mind trying.


----------



## CarolM

Aaannnndddd that is me all caught up again. The work day is finished and time to begin the weekend. Yayy bring it on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I think Ed, @ZEROPILOT has a potato canon.
> Do you think we could borrow it for firing Leprechauns out of, Ed?


It's out in the garage somewhere. It could be modified easily.


----------



## Momof4

I just sent off my tortoise package!! It feels so good!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm still waiting on Amazon to send me my cards. 

Well, today I took in 2018 rescue #81. A fellow called me yesterday having found the turtle in the street. He put up fliers and tried to find its owner, but to no avail. I told him I'd take it, mainly because it WASN'T a RES, but also, I felt sorry for him because he really did do all he could to find the owner. I thought I'd probably be able to place the turtle quickly because it's NOT a RES. So this a.m. he brought the turtle and it has a big ear abscess. So there goes my thoughts of getting rid of it easily. Now I'll have to lance the abscess and probably have to keep the turtle until spring when it can go outside. It really isn't a RES, thank goodness. It's one of the painted varieties. And I think it's female.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still waiting on Amazon to send me my cards.
> 
> Well, today I took in 2018 rescue #81. A fellow called me yesterday having found the turtle in the street. He put up fliers and tried to find its owner, but to no avail. I told him I'd take it, mainly because it WASN'T a RES, but also, I felt sorry for him because he really did do all he could to find the owner. I thought I'd probably be able to place the turtle quickly because it's NOT a RES. So this a.m. he brought the turtle and it has a big ear abscess. So there goes my thoughts of getting rid of it easily. Now I'll have to lance the abscess and probably have to keep the turtle until spring when it can go outside. It really isn't a RES, thank goodness. It's one of the painted varieties. And I think it's female.
> 
> View attachment 257452
> View attachment 257453



She’s beautiful. Hope someone will step forward and give her a good forever home. I might still have the credit from winning the calendar contest. Do you need anything from tortoisesupply?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still waiting on Amazon to send me my cards.
> 
> Well, today I took in 2018 rescue #81. A fellow called me yesterday having found the turtle in the street. He put up fliers and tried to find its owner, but to no avail. I told him I'd take it, mainly because it WASN'T a RES, but also, I felt sorry for him because he really did do all he could to find the owner. I thought I'd probably be able to place the turtle quickly because it's NOT a RES. So this a.m. he brought the turtle and it has a big ear abscess. So there goes my thoughts of getting rid of it easily. Now I'll have to lance the abscess and probably have to keep the turtle until spring when it can go outside. It really isn't a RES, thank goodness. It's one of the painted varieties. And I think it's female.
> 
> View attachment 257452
> View attachment 257453


Poor turtle. Glad it isn't a RES.


Kristoff said:


> She’s beautiful. Hope someone will step forward and give her a good forever home. I might still have the credit from winning the calendar contest. Do you need anything from tortoisesupply?


What a lovely offer


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just sent off my tortoise package!! It feels so good!!


I am sending it tomorrow morning.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still waiting on Amazon to send me my cards.
> 
> Well, today I took in 2018 rescue #81. A fellow called me yesterday having found the turtle in the street. He put up fliers and tried to find its owner, but to no avail. I told him I'd take it, mainly because it WASN'T a RES, but also, I felt sorry for him because he really did do all he could to find the owner. I thought I'd probably be able to place the turtle quickly because it's NOT a RES. So this a.m. he brought the turtle and it has a big ear abscess. So there goes my thoughts of getting rid of it easily. Now I'll have to lance the abscess and probably have to keep the turtle until spring when it can go outside. It really isn't a RES, thank goodness. It's one of the painted varieties. And I think it's female.
> 
> View attachment 257452
> View attachment 257453


What a pretty little thing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> She’s beautiful. Hope someone will step forward and give her a good forever home. I might still have the credit from winning the calendar contest. Do you need anything from tortoisesupply?


You won one of the contests? Well done.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Poor turtle. Glad it isn't a RES. What a lovely offer


I agree. It is a very kind offer. You have such a good heart.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You won one of the contests? Well done.



Kristoff did. It was nerve-wrecking for me. He, on the other hand, couldn’t care less! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I agree. It is a very kind offer. You have such a good heart.



Yvonne didn’t seem to need anything that year and actually donated her prize to me. I thought maybe this year things are different, with all those rescues...


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still waiting on Amazon to send me my cards.
> 
> Well, today I took in 2018 rescue #81. A fellow called me yesterday having found the turtle in the street. He put up fliers and tried to find its owner, but to no avail. I told him I'd take it, mainly because it WASN'T a RES, but also, I felt sorry for him because he really did do all he could to find the owner. I thought I'd probably be able to place the turtle quickly because it's NOT a RES. So this a.m. he brought the turtle and it has a big ear abscess. So there goes my thoughts of getting rid of it easily. Now I'll have to lance the abscess and probably have to keep the turtle until spring when it can go outside. It really isn't a RES, thank goodness. It's one of the painted varieties. And I think it's female.
> 
> View attachment 257452
> View attachment 257453



Poor thing!!!


----------



## EllieMay

My heart is smiling from your posts. I am proud to be associated with such a caring group of people! Big E HUGS to all of you [emoji847]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff did. It was nerve-wrecking for me. He, on the other hand, couldn’t care less! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ha ha ha.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> She’s beautiful. Hope someone will step forward and give her a good forever home. I might still have the credit from winning the calendar contest. Do you need anything from tortoisesupply?


Aw, thank you so much. When people turn in their turtles and tortoises most of them also give me their enclosures and supplies. So I have enough 'stuff' to outfit a couple hundred turtles and tortoises. I have a whole bedroom of the vacant house in back filled with lights, feeders, waterers, aquariums, tubs, filters and anything you can imagine! I even have a Zoo Med Tortoise House out there.


----------



## Yvonne G

It just now hit me. I've read through all the posts here up to the last post I read yesterday and there was nothing from Sabine. She posted earlier updating her sulcata thread with current pictures. Now she's got me worried she's going to pull an 'Adam' on us.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> It is a Brilliant shot. The circumstance are not so hot though.


I saw that!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I love pancakes. With lemon juice and sugar. Or with ice cream and blueberry filling.


 With LEMON JUICE AND SUGAR??!?!?? OMG!!!!
I NEVER heard of that before....


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> I need to find an Asda supermarket... a Cheese Advent Calendar!
> View attachment 257379


YOU MUST SEND THIS TO ADAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We use lemon juice and sugar on our pancakes too. Sprinkle a little sugar and then squeeze a few drops of fresh lemon juice on top. Yummy


Sorry, but that does NOT appeal...
...but I guess I could at least try it some time...sounds like I'm making pancakes this weekend!

HEY! Did my HUBBY put you up to this???!??


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Sorry, but that does NOT appeal...


Really? It is very tasty, I can promise you


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> We squeeze the lemon juice on then sprinkle sugar over. But our pancakes are very thin and flat. We put the lemon juice and sugar on and then roll it up. I think you might be thinking of flap jacks which are small and thick. You can stack them and put cinnamon and sugar and syrup on those.


Sounds like you are describing what we call crepes...


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like you are describing what we call crepes...


They're not as thin as crepes, but s similar idea


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> It just now hit me. I've read through all the posts here up to the last post I read yesterday and there was nothing from Sabine. She posted earlier updating her sulcata thread with current pictures. Now she's got me worried she's going to pull an 'Adam' on us.



Yes, i saw all of the pix of her Sullys that she posted earlier today. Lots of pix! Hhhmmm.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> *whispers* I thought it was best not to mention the Wool Spider (if she exists) and the police sketch of her...


The police sketch must be one of those pictures where at first you see one person depicted, the you look again and see the other character. There's one with an old woman and a young woman, I think.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Did Lyn or anyone come back on this?


I wonder what else the young dog eats besides homework. Don't let it near the glowing jellyfish...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I am sure the Leprechaun is crazy enough to want to try it out himself....just saying!!





CarolM said:


> Sounds like a pancake I would not mind trying.


Crumpets remind me of half-made pancakes, with the bottom side cooked fairly solid, and with tons of holes in the top for lots of buttery goodness...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It just now hit me. I've read through all the posts here up to the last post I read yesterday and there was nothing from Sabine. She posted earlier updating her sulcata thread with current pictures. Now she's got me worried she's going to pull an 'Adam' on us.


No I don't think she will. I just think that it is difficult for her to sit at her computer. Her leg is still giving her problems. Sending healing thoughts her way.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> With LEMON JUICE AND SUGAR??!?!?? OMG!!!!
> I NEVER heard of that before....


It is very yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Sorry, but that does NOT appeal...
> ...but I guess I could at least try it some time...sounds like I'm making pancakes this weekend!
> 
> HEY! Did my HUBBY put you up to this???!??


Shhhh. You are not supposed to know.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like you are describing what we call crepes...


Yes. That would be it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wonder what else the young dog eats besides homework. Don't let it near the glowing jellyfish...


[emoji33] [emoji33] oh noooooo. We need our jellyfish.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Crumpets remind me of half-made pancakes, with the bottom side cooked fairly solid, and with tons of holes in the top for lots of buttery goodness...


Mmmmm yummmmmyyyyy.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It is Saturday at last  

Today I shall be watching Tennis. The ATP World Finals, an indoor tournament, is on in London and JoesDad and I have tickets. I am partial to watching a tennis as you are probably aware 

But first I must listen to the radio. My niece, the one who had her photo taken by Rankin, is going to be a guest on Saturday Live on national station Radio 4...alongside big names (in the UK at least) like Stephen Fry. She's getting about a bit at the moment!


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. I love my Saturdays. Okay my cards and secret gift have been posted. The guy at the counter said to give it about two and a half weeks to reach its destination. Sorry but I also had to put my name and address on it, so it will not be so secret. But my recipient can pretend it is.
Not see you all later.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All. I love my Saturdays. Okay my cards and secret gift have been posted. The guy at the counter said to give it about two and a half weeks to reach its destination. Sorry but I also had to put my name and address on it, so it will not be so secret. But my recipient can pretend it is.
> Not see you all later.


That's why it's called T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E.

Totally Obviously Really The Origin IS Sure Enough... it's the CDR's NOT so Secret Santa as nobody can avoid putting their details on thr parcel when posting 

We just don't tell who the sender is until the day we are allowed to unwrap the contents.


----------



## JoesMum

Today's tennis
Murray/Soares v Sock/M Bryan
Federer v Zverev
Herbert/Mahut v Farah/Cabal
Djokovic v Anderson

Some good matches there. I shall be supporting the first named in each match because ... Jamie Murray is a Brit, Federer is Federer, Herbert & Mahut are French and we saw them win the French Open in Paris earlier this year and because Kevin Anderson plays boring tennis (he's a big server and little else)


----------



## no one

Morning, is almost over... The Stars have had their bath, the others have to waith 'till I am back. Going to the movies with my daughter. Back row on the side, I hate crowds. But I LOVE my daughter!!

Have a nice saturday everyone!!


----------



## no one

Sorry no time to read all posts, Just yet.


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> Morning, is almost over... The Stars have had their bath, the others have to waith 'till I am back. Going to the movies with my daughter. Back row on the side, I hate crowds. But I LOVE my daughter!!
> 
> Have a nice saturday everyone!!



What are you going to see at the movies?


----------



## JoesMum

We’re rather high up at the Arena!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We’re rather high up at the Arena!
> View attachment 257485


That is quite high.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We’re rather high up at the Arena!
> View attachment 257485


Ew. . . all those people! it gives me nightmares just looking at the picture.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


Hi.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wonder what else the young dog eats besides homework. Don't let it near the glowing jellyfish...


turtles and tortoises!


----------



## Yvonne G

The valley I live in has a smokey pall over the whole area. The sun is quite feeble. No wind or rain in the near future, so we're stuck with the smoke. I feel so sorry for all the lives and homes lost. What a terrible thing - fire. Not much is said about all the animals lost. Can you imagine the large hooved creatures? Most people can evacuate with their dogs, cats, birds - but what about their horses and goats, etc. I know this sounds selfish, but I really need to make a fire in my wood stove to warm up the house. I have two Vision Cages full of baby tortoises, and when the house is cold the thin walls of those cages don't allow for the heaters inside to warm them up enough. But I hate to add to the poor air quality by making a fire. The wood stove is the only way for me to heat my house. I'll put it off for another day, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to make a fire tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The valley I live in has a smokey pall over the whole area. The sun is quite feeble. No wind or rain in the near future, so we're stuck with the smoke. I feel so sorry for all the lives and homes lost. What a terrible thing - fire. Not much is said about all the animals lost. Can you imagine the large hooved creatures? Most people can evacuate with their dogs, cats, birds - but what about their horses and goats, etc. I know this sounds selfish, but I really need to make a fire in my wood stove to warm up the house. I have two Vision Cages full of baby tortoises, and when the house is cold the thin walls of those cages don't allow for the heaters inside to warm them up enough. But I hate to add to the poor air quality by making a fire. The wood stove is the only way for me to heat my house. I'll put it off for another day, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to make a fire tomorrow.


Oh shame Yvonne. That is a terrible situation to be in. But I really don't think your little fire is going to make much difference to the situation. So I would make one. We don't want you to be cold, that would not be good for your health. And we already have one roommate down.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> That's why it's called T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E.
> 
> Totally Obviously Really The Origin IS Sure Enough... it's the CDR's NOT so Secret Santa as nobody can avoid putting their details on thr parcel when posting
> 
> We just don't tell who the sender is until the day we are allowed to unwrap the contents.



We could guess as someone is opening their gift.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Saturday!!

Kinda busy.
Leaving for camping Monday so my to do list is long.
Daughter’s soccer game. I hope we win!! 
Daughter tried out for basketball so she has her 2nd practice later today. 

I’ll be running around getting the house ready for the pet sitter so I’ll check in later. 

Have a great day!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We could guess as someone is opening their gift.


Nice idea.


----------



## no one

JoesMum said:


> What are you going to see at the movies?



Burn the Stage, the first movie of BTS. A Korean band my daughter loves.

And later on I watched the game between France and the Netherlands. We won!! It was yesterday, but I watched it today. I always watch football with my son. We are back in business, haha!!


----------



## no one

Hmm, I think I need to say soccer. Not football.
And *glimlach* is more a sweet smile then laughing. Like "I smile at you..." laughing is "lachen". 
And I love all the talk about pancakes!! Think I will be having them again next week. Now that I found a good alternative. I have learned that I am Allergic to wheat, lactose and pork. So that has been an issue lately. 
But I am still smiling and laughing... there are worse things in this world.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Saturday at last
> 
> Today I shall be watching Tennis. The ATP World Finals, an indoor tournament, is on in London and JoesDad and I have tickets. I am partial to watching a tennis as you are probably aware
> 
> But first I must listen to the radio. My niece, the one who had her photo taken by Rankin, is going to be a guest on Saturday Live on national station Radio 4...alongside big names (in the UK at least) like Stephen Fry. She's getting about a bit at the moment!


So how did the interview go?


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi.


Hi Gillian.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Saturday!!
> 
> Kinda busy.
> Leaving for camping Monday so my to do list is long.
> Daughter’s soccer game. I hope we win!!
> Daughter tried out for basketball so she has her 2nd practice later today.
> 
> I’ll be running around getting the house ready for the pet sitter so I’ll check in later.
> 
> Have a great day!


Good luck with your busy day. Is Hubby back home now? And I hope the camping trip will be a nice break for you.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Burn the Stage, the first movie of BTS. A Korean band my daughter loves.
> 
> And later on I watched the game between France and the Netherlands. We won!! It was yesterday, but I watched it today. I always watch football with my son. We are back in business, haha!!


Sounds like a good day.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> The valley I live in has a smokey pall over the whole area. The sun is quite feeble. No wind or rain in the near future, so we're stuck with the smoke. I feel so sorry for all the lives and homes lost. What a terrible thing - fire. Not much is said about all the animals lost. Can you imagine the large hooved creatures? Most people can evacuate with their dogs, cats, birds - but what about their horses and goats, etc. I know this sounds selfish, but I really need to make a fire in my wood stove to warm up the house. I have two Vision Cages full of baby tortoises, and when the house is cold the thin walls of those cages don't allow for the heaters inside to warm them up enough. But I hate to add to the poor air quality by making a fire. The wood stove is the only way for me to heat my house. I'll put it off for another day, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to make a fire tomorrow.



The situation in California is awful. You have to stay warm though. Don’t feel guilty. Massive hugs from me


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Hmm, I think I need to say soccer. Not football.
> And *glimlach* is more a sweet smile then laughing. Like "I smile at you..." laughing is "lachen".
> And I love all the talk about pancakes!! Think I will be having them again next week. Now that I found a good alternative. I have learned that I am Allergic to wheat, lactose and pork. So that has been an issue lately.
> But I am still smiling and laughing... there are worse things in this world.


Lol. I asked my hubby what glimlach was and he said smile. I always thought it was laugh. My bad. We however spell it as glimlag. 

It must make your food choices quite difficult and limited. So not nice having food allergies.


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> Hmm, I think I need to say soccer. Not football.
> And *glimlach* is more a sweet smile then laughing. Like "I smile at you..." laughing is "lachen".
> And I love all the talk about pancakes!! Think I will be having them again next week. Now that I found a good alternative. I have learned that I am Allergic to wheat, lactose and pork. So that has been an issue lately.
> But I am still smiling and laughing... there are worse things in this world.



Oh those are difficult things to avoid in your diet. They’re in everything. 

PS Carry on with football. Most of the world calls it that


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So how did the interview go?



Really well. She was like a pro and didn’t seem daunted by mixing with the stars. In fact I’ll be surprised if Stephen Fry hasn’t bought someof her work; he loved it.


----------



## JoesMum

Sporting results today have bern mixed. 

Jamie Murray and his partner lost 

Roger Federer lost  Some fans disgusted me by booing Sascha Zverev. He is only 21 and looked like he was going to cry. No excuse for booing the winner at all!

In the rugby England managed to beat Japan ... and Wales ... well Wales beat Fiji 74-24[emoji33] Lyn, Adam and I are all delighted!!

JoesDad’s football team, Luton Town, beat Plymouth 5-1

Back to the tennis and the French pair we decided to support won too 

One more match to go here - Djokovic v Anderson. I don’t really mind who wins this


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon Alles....

Was able to sell off one of the pair of winter boots I put on Craigs List earlier this week, AND the guy who came for the boots also hauled away a truck load of those pine logs I had cut up a month or so ago. Saved me from getting rid of, or splitting and burning all those logs. Even gave the guy a discount on the price.

Later, since it’s a sunny and in the 40’s kind of day, started up a fire in the fire pit, and burned a lot of nice well seasoned mixed wood up. We built a bed of coals, layed down a big brick, and put a tin foil wrapper of sweet potatoes on for later...

Hung up a few bird feeders and suet containers near the wood shed. While in the back garden, noticed that our cyclamen-like plants are blooming. 

Pix of the cyclamen.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon Alles....
> 
> Was able to sell off one of the pair of winter boots I put on Craigs List earlier this week, AND the guy who came for the boots also hauled away a truck load of those pine logs I had cut up a month or so ago. Saved me from getting rid of, or splitting and burning all those logs. Even gave the guy a discount on the price.
> 
> Later, since it’s a sunny and in the 40’s kind of day, started up a fire in the fire pit, and burned a lot of nice well seasoned mixed wood up. We built a bed of coals, layed down a big brick, and put a tin foil wrapper of sweet potatoes on for later...
> 
> Hung up a few bird feeders and suet containers near the wood shed. While in the back garden, noticed that our cyclamen-like plants are blooming.
> 
> Pix of the cyclamen.
> 
> View attachment 257544



Sounds good. Especially the sweet potato baked in the fire..... yummmmmmmyyyyy!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I think my brain has caught up with my body this morning. I feel far less wiped out than I did yesterday. I might be able to cope woth something more complicated than operating the washing machine... operating the iron isn't on the cards though


After travelling back from SA which took about 17 hours, I couldn't remember how to turn the lights on the lights in my car!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> After travelling back from SA which took about 17 hours, I couldn't remember how to turn the lights on the lights in my car!



[emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I don't see how we could feed her. Most of us are out of school. @Lyn W, any chance you have spare homeworks?


I have plenty of homework s/he can eat, as long as someone writes a note for my headmaster explaining where it is!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Wait! You put lemon juice and sugar on your pancakes!
> 
> You mix it and pour it over?


That's how we have ours in the UK as well, and traditionally on Pancake Day (Shrove Tuesday) in Feb. but you could have them anytime.
Sprinkle sugar and then add lemon juice and you can add whatever fillings you fancy (or not).
Our pancakes are quite thin and I like ice cream rolled in the them too. 
Yummy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I know, the death toll just keeps rising.


It really is shocking and so sad.
I heard on the news today there are over a thousand missing.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We use lemon juice and sugar on our pancakes too. Sprinkle a little sugar and then squeeze a few drops of fresh lemon juice on top. Yummy


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> "Pizza roll" - Take a quantity of pizza dough (I make it in my bread-maker machine) and roll it into a square.
> 
> Topped with chopped, softened onion, thinly sliced mushrooms, grated strong cheddar and a pinch od mixed dried herbs
> 
> Roll like a Swiss Roll. Leave to rise for an hour. Bake at 200C/400F for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Leave to cool. Chopped into chunky slices it makes easily portable packed lunches thst won't collapse if wrapped in clingfilm and shoved in your pocket.
> 
> I keep some in the freezer and pull it out when needed.
> 
> I also need to make a batch of Welsh Cakes (griddle scones) as my freezer supply of those has run out too


No tomato puree?
Sounds delicious, I may try that in school with the kids the next time I can't avoid cooking in social skills!
The Welsh cakes sound good too!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Did Lyn or anyone come back on this?


Just did!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Sounds like you are describing what we call crepes...


That's a bit harsh, Bea! 
Oh sorry - 'crepes' - I misread - need my specs again!!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Crumpets remind me of half-made pancakes, with the bottom side cooked fairly solid, and with tons of holes in the top for lots of buttery goodness...


Crumpets are much thicker but delicious toasted with butter seeping through the holes!!!
Yummy again!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Saturday at last
> 
> Today I shall be watching Tennis. The ATP World Finals, an indoor tournament, is on in London and JoesDad and I have tickets. I am partial to watching a tennis as you are probably aware
> 
> But first I must listen to the radio. My niece, the one who had her photo taken by Rankin, is going to be a guest on Saturday Live on national station Radio 4...alongside big names (in the UK at least) like Stephen Fry. She's getting about a bit at the moment!


Wish I'd seen that earlier I would have listened in!
Was she talking about her wood carving and how she manages to scrape a living out of it?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Wish I'd seen that earlier I would have listened in!
> Was she talking about her wood carving and how she manages to scrape a living out of it?



......”scrape” a living! Ouch! I’ll file this one away...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today's tennis
> Murray/Soares v Sock/M Bryan
> Federer v Zverev
> Herbert/Mahut v Farah/Cabal
> Djokovic v Anderson
> 
> Some good matches there. I shall be supporting the first named in each match because ... Jamie Murray is a Brit, Federer is Federer, Herbert & Mahut are French and we saw them win the French Open in Paris earlier this year and because Kevin Anderson plays boring tennis (he's a big server and little else)


I watched the rugby - Wales beat Tonga 74-24.
It was quite strange watching Wales play in black kit and Tonga in red.
England beat Japan, and Scot lost to SA but the big news is that Ireland beat NZ - that's a surprise as the All Blacks tend to dominate!!
Well done to Ireland!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> What are you going to see at the movies?


I saw Bohemian Rhapsody last Weds, and enjoyed it immensely.
So sad to have lost Freddie when he was only 45, I think he'd still be singing today.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi.


Hi Gillian and Oli!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> The valley I live in has a smokey pall over the whole area. The sun is quite feeble. No wind or rain in the near future, so we're stuck with the smoke. I feel so sorry for all the lives and homes lost. What a terrible thing - fire. Not much is said about all the animals lost. Can you imagine the large hooved creatures? Most people can evacuate with their dogs, cats, birds - but what about their horses and goats, etc. I know this sounds selfish, but I really need to make a fire in my wood stove to warm up the house. I have two Vision Cages full of baby tortoises, and when the house is cold the thin walls of those cages don't allow for the heaters inside to warm them up enough. But I hate to add to the poor air quality by making a fire. The wood stove is the only way for me to heat my house. I'll put it off for another day, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to make a fire tomorrow.


I have been sparing a thought for the animals too, it must be horrific for them.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Wish I'd seen that earlier I would have listened in!


It’s on iPlayer - Saturday Live Radio 4.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00016dj



> Was she talking about her wood carving and how she manages to scrape a living out of it?


----------



## Lyn W

*debora* said:


> Burn the Stage, the first movie of BTS. A Korean band my daughter loves.
> 
> And later on I watched the game between France and the Netherlands. We won!! It was yesterday, but I watched it today. I always watch football with my son. We are back in business, haha!!


Hi Debora.
I visited the Ajax stadium with one of my nephews many years ago when we spent Xmas in Amsterdam.
He was only young and obsessed with footy so he thought it was brilliant!
I'm not a footy fan myself but enjoyed seeing his reaction to it all.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> ......”scrape” a living! Ouch! I’ll file this one away...


I think Linda said that JoesCousin has learnt her skills from her Dad - so it's plane to see she's obviously a chip off the old block.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s on iPlayer - Saturday Live Radio 4.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00016dj


Thanks, I'll find it later!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, I've caught up with you all at last.
Glad that you all seem to be in fine fettle, but a shame that Sabine is still missing.
I hope you are feeling better @Bee62 !
Nothing very exciting happened for me this week, just plodding on, although I did the lottery on the spur of the moment today and I've won £10 so better than nothing!!
When I win a million I'll pay for us all to have a big party somewhere!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s on iPlayer - Saturday Live Radio 4.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00016dj


Just listened, and she did very well talking about her carving.
Seemed very at home in the radio studio, and Stephen Fry already has one of her spoons!
It crossed my mind that in some parts of Wales she would be known as Wood the Wood


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I saw Bohemian Rhapsody last Weds, and enjoyed it immensely.
> So sad to have lost Freddie when he was only 45, I think he'd still be singing today.


I had never heard of him until all the hype about the movie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I think Linda said that JoesCousin has learnt her skills from her Dad - so it's plane to see she's obviously a chip off the old block.


. . . and the queen of puns is back!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Noel. Did you go to the tortoise symposium this week end? I sure wish I could go.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Noel. Did you go to the tortoise symposium this week end? I sure wish I could go.



Hi Yvonne, 
No I didn’t I had to work [emoji217][emoji20]
How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Saturday at last
> 
> Today I shall be watching Tennis. The ATP World Finals, an indoor tournament, is on in London and JoesDad and I have tickets. I am partial to watching a tennis as you are probably aware
> 
> But first I must listen to the radio. My niece, the one who had her photo taken by Rankin, is going to be a guest on Saturday Live on national station Radio 4...alongside big names (in the UK at least) like Stephen Fry. She's getting about a bit at the moment!


Wow, Stephen Fry *is* a big name! Well done to gorgeous niece!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All. I love my Saturdays. Okay my cards and secret gift have been posted. The guy at the counter said to give it about two and a half weeks to reach its destination. Sorry but I also had to put my name and address on it, so it will not be so secret. But my recipient can pretend it is.
> Not see you all later.





JoesMum said:


> That's why it's called T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E.
> 
> Totally Obviously Really The Origin IS Sure Enough... it's the CDR's NOT so Secret Santa as nobody can avoid putting their details on thr parcel when posting
> 
> We just don't tell who the sender is until the day we are allowed to unwrap the contents.



What Linda said! Even if you didn't put your name, the country of origin (unless you rely on Amazon) would give you away


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Morning, is almost over... The Stars have had their bath, the others have to waith 'till I am back. Going to the movies with my daughter. Back row on the side, I hate crowds. But I LOVE my daughter!!
> 
> Have a nice saturday everyone!!


What was the movie? 

It took me a moment to understand about the "stars" having a bath, lol! In my defense, I'm only starting my first coffee now.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Ew. . . all those people! it gives me nightmares just looking at the picture.


Do remind me not to invite you to a soccer match...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> turtles and tortoises!


NOOOOOOOO! 

OK, sorry, doggie, we can't adopt you...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The valley I live in has a smokey pall over the whole area. The sun is quite feeble. No wind or rain in the near future, so we're stuck with the smoke. I feel so sorry for all the lives and homes lost. What a terrible thing - fire. Not much is said about all the animals lost. Can you imagine the large hooved creatures? Most people can evacuate with their dogs, cats, birds - but what about their horses and goats, etc. I know this sounds selfish, but I really need to make a fire in my wood stove to warm up the house. I have two Vision Cages full of baby tortoises, and when the house is cold the thin walls of those cages don't allow for the heaters inside to warm them up enough. But I hate to add to the poor air quality by making a fire. The wood stove is the only way for me to heat my house. I'll put it off for another day, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to make a fire tomorrow.



It's awful just thinking of all those lost in the fires, human and animal (

Your need to make a fire isn't selfish, Yvonne.


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Burn the Stage, the first movie of BTS. A Korean band my daughter loves.
> 
> And later on I watched the game between France and the Netherlands. We won!! It was yesterday, but I watched it today. I always watch football with my son. We are back in business, haha!!


Congratulations, Clockwork Orange!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Really well. She was like a pro and didn’t seem daunted by mixing with the stars. In fact I’ll be surprised if Stephen Fry hasn’t bought someof her work; he loved it.


Well done to the gorgeous niece once again.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, I've caught up with you all at last.
> Glad that you all seem to be in fine fettle, but a shame that Sabine is still missing.
> I hope you are feeling better @Bee62 !
> Nothing very exciting happened for me this week, just plodding on, although I did the lottery on the spur of the moment today and I've won £10 so better than nothing!!
> When I win a million I'll pay for us all to have a big party somewhere!!


Got your money back then. Well done


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> 
> Roger Federer lost  Some fans disgusted me by booing Sascha Zverev. He is only 21 and looked like he was going to cry. No excuse for booing the winner at all!
> 
> ...



Poor kid. I had to google him to see if he's Russian, and the answer is, well, sort of.  He's German (of Russian origin).


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon Alles....
> 
> Was able to sell off one of the pair of winter boots I put on Craigs List earlier this week, AND the guy who came for the boots also hauled away a truck load of those pine logs I had cut up a month or so ago. Saved me from getting rid of, or splitting and burning all those logs. Even gave the guy a discount on the price.
> 
> Later, since it’s a sunny and in the 40’s kind of day, started up a fire in the fire pit, and burned a lot of nice well seasoned mixed wood up. We built a bed of coals, layed down a big brick, and put a tin foil wrapper of sweet potatoes on for later...
> 
> Hung up a few bird feeders and suet containers near the wood shed. While in the back garden, noticed that our cyclamen-like plants are blooming.
> 
> Pix of the cyclamen.
> 
> View attachment 257544


Sounds lovely. I'd go with regular potatoes though...  

(I'm still not reading well this morning; your greeting looked like 'Afternoon _Allies_' to me... Too much reading about the Great War lately -- or maybe I just need my second cup of coffee?)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Just listened, and she did very well talking about her carving.
> Seemed very at home in the radio studio, and Stephen Fry already has one of her spoons!
> It crossed my mind that in some parts of Wales she would be known as Wood the Wood



It was Richard Coles that already had a spoon. I would be very surp if Stephen Fry didn't own one shortly after the show... he clearly loved them.

This is the photo that Richard Coles posted on Twitter of the spoons that she took into the studio


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> No tomato puree?
> Sounds delicious, I may try that in school with the kids the next time I can't avoid cooking in social skills!
> The Welsh cakes sound good too!


Social skills always come at a price... I'd be mortified if I had to teach that, with cooking or not!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I think Linda said that JoesCousin has learnt her skills from her Dad - so it's plane to see she's obviously a chip off the old block.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I had never heard of him until all the hype about the movie.


It seems impossible that you haven't heard of Freddie Mercury. Queen was one of the biggest bands in the world back in the 1970s. Their fan base was much wider than just the UK. Still it just goes to show that if that type of music isn't your thing then it will just pass you by. Personally, I was given a "Top of the Pops" LP for Christmas as an 11 year old and Bohemian Rhapsody was on it. I played that track endlessly 


I am sure there are many things that others think are common knowledge that I have never heard of


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I had never heard of him until all the hype about the movie.


Did Queen not make it into the US?  For me, they're up there with the Beatles and Abba, and maybe just a couple more bands.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It was Richard Coles that already had a spoon. I would be very surp if Stephen Fry didn't own one shortly after the show... he clearly loved them.
> 
> This is the photo that Richard Coles posted on Twitter of the spoons that she took into the studio
> View attachment 257594


Beautiful work! Good morning, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Happy Sunday! (At least for those who can enjoy it.  But it'll be Monday soon. Phew.)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> No tomato puree?
> Sounds delicious, I may try that in school with the kids the next time I can't avoid cooking in social skills!
> The Welsh cakes sound good too!


You teach cooking?! As a social skill?! The one that that relies on her popty ping and uses her oven as a wine rack?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Still the "pizza roll" is easy if you have a bread maker with a pizza dough function. And take the wine out of the regular oven


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning, Lena, Carol and any other early birds. Although it isn't very early. It is nearly 9am here which means it is 10am for Lena and 11am for Carol.

It is sunny and chilly here and we have a lazyish day planned. We need to rake leaves from the lawn and that's about it. 

There will be plenty of time to watch the finals of the Tennis tournament on tv this afternoon


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Did Queen not make it into the US?  For me, they're up there with the Beatles and Abba, and maybe just a couple more bands.



Ogh yes....Freddie Mercury and Queen made it here big time. I recall “*We are the Champions”* and “_*We Will We Will Rock *_*You*“ being on the radio allll of the time. Of course that is when I was at University so probably more IN TUNE with the music world at that time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It was Richard Coles that already had a spoon. I would be very surp if Stephen Fry didn't own one shortly after the show... he clearly loved them.
> 
> This is the photo that Richard Coles posted on Twitter of the spoons that she took into the studio
> View attachment 257594



Nice spoons and wonderful selection of wood types. You have to ask her if she ever made a spurtle!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning, Lena, Carol and any other early birds. Although it isn't very early. It is nearly 9am here which means it is 10am for Lena and 11am for Carol.
> 
> It is sunny and chilly here and we have a lazyish day planned. We need to rake leaves from the lawn and that's about it.
> 
> There will be plenty of time to watch the finals of the Tennis tournament on tv this afternoon



Wow, you’re good at keeping track of all the time zones of the CDR! 

I had the idea of going to a “byttemarked”, a version of a flea market to which you bring your junk (in decent standing) and can choose from somebody else’s junk (hopefully in good standing) in exchange. But it’s in Copenhagen and I might just do that in our local exchange market next Friday — on “Green” Friday.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh yes....Freddie Mercury and Queen made it here big time. I recall “*We are the Champions”* and “_*We Will We Will Rock *_*You*“ being on the radio allll of the time. Of course that is when I was at University so probably more IN TUNE with the music world at that time.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Really well. She was like a pro and didn’t seem daunted by mixing with the stars. In fact I’ll be surprised if Stephen Fry hasn’t bought someof her work; he loved it.


That is awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sporting results today have bern mixed.
> 
> Jamie Murray and his partner lost
> 
> Roger Federer lost  Some fans disgusted me by booing Sascha Zverev. He is only 21 and looked like he was going to cry. No excuse for booing the winner at all!
> 
> In the rugby England managed to beat Japan ... and Wales ... well Wales beat Fiji 74-24[emoji33] Lyn, Adam and I are all delighted!!
> 
> JoesDad’s football team, Luton Town, beat Plymouth 5-1
> 
> Back to the tennis and the French pair we decided to support won too
> 
> One more match to go here - Djokovic v Anderson. I don’t really mind who wins this


Sounds like an awesome day. Except for the booing.


----------



## Laura1412

Good morning all sorry not about much really struggling at the moment with my back just checking in to c how everyone is n a little question any ideas y my tort Clyde is up at 3 am in the dark trashing his enclosure the sod him


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice spoons and wonderful selection of wood types. You have to ask her if she ever made a spurtle!


Both she and her Dad have made spurtles, but for their own use rather than for others.

Her Dad makes all sorts of bowls and also forges his own tools. This is his website
http://www.robin-wood.co.uk

This is niece's website
http://www.jojo-wood.co.uk


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon Alles....
> 
> Was able to sell off one of the pair of winter boots I put on Craigs List earlier this week, AND the guy who came for the boots also hauled away a truck load of those pine logs I had cut up a month or so ago. Saved me from getting rid of, or splitting and burning all those logs. Even gave the guy a discount on the price.
> 
> Later, since it’s a sunny and in the 40’s kind of day, started up a fire in the fire pit, and burned a lot of nice well seasoned mixed wood up. We built a bed of coals, layed down a big brick, and put a tin foil wrapper of sweet potatoes on for later...
> 
> Hung up a few bird feeders and suet containers near the wood shed. While in the back garden, noticed that our cyclamen-like plants are blooming.
> 
> Pix of the cyclamen.
> 
> View attachment 257544


I love those flowers.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I love those flowers.


I have cyclamen in my garden too. I think they have finished flowering. I will have a look when I go out to sweep leaves


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> After travelling back from SA which took about 17 hours, I couldn't remember how to turn the lights on the lights in my car!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It really is shocking and so sad.
> I heard on the news today there are over a thousand missing.


That is really so sad.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Happy Sunday! (At least for those who can enjoy it.  But it'll be Monday soon. Phew.)


Phew for you. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] for me.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Phew for you. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] for me.


Yep, that's the idea.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning, Lena, Carol and any other early birds. Although it isn't very early. It is nearly 9am here which means it is 10am for Lena and 11am for Carol.
> 
> It is sunny and chilly here and we have a lazyish day planned. We need to rake leaves from the lawn and that's about it.
> 
> There will be plenty of time to watch the finals of the Tennis tournament on tv this afternoon


Hi Linda.
Enjoy the tennis.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wow, you’re good at keeping track of all the time zones of the CDR!
> 
> I had the idea of going to a “byttemarked”, a version of a flea market to which you bring your junk (in decent standing) and can choose from somebody else’s junk (hopefully in good standing) in exchange. But it’s in Copenhagen and I might just do that in our local exchange market next Friday — on “Green” Friday.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all sorry not about much really struggling at the moment with my back just checking in to c how everyone is n a little question any ideas y my tort Clyde is up at 3 am in the dark trashing his enclosure the sod him


Clyde is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have cyclamen in my garden too. I think they have finished flowering. I will have a look when I go out to sweep leaves


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji176]


----------



## CarolM

Have a happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Laura1412

CarolM said:


> Clyde is gorgeous.


Carol he’s gone mad for some reason lol  look at him


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all sorry not about much really struggling at the moment with my back just checking in to c how everyone is n a little question any ideas y my tort Clyde is up at 3 am in the dark trashing his enclosure the sod him



Hi Laura

Sorry to hear your back is troubling you so much 

And as for Clyde, he has obviously decided he wants to compete for the CDR’s Naughty Tortie trophy! 
[emoji849]

He is up against stiff competition from Jacques, Lola and Oli.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I have cyclamen in my garden too. I think they have finished flowering. I will have a look when I go out to sweep leaves



As I thought, mine have all finished flowering and they’re all in full leaf now. They have obviously had a good year - there are loads of them! This a fraction of what’s there. They’re a nice splash of autumn colour


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Carol he’s gone mad for some reason lol  look at him



@Gillian Moore ’s Oli is exactly the same right now. It’s driving her round the bend too!


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Sorry to hear your back is troubling you so much
> 
> And as for Clyde, he has obviously decided he wants to compete for the CDR’s Naughty Tortie trophy!
> [emoji849]
> 
> He is up against stiff competition from Jacques, Lola and Oli.


Linda he’s up at 3am in the dark ransacking the encolsure I can’t understand y he’s changed lol I hope your ok too


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> Linda he’s up at 3am in the dark ransacking the encolsure I can’t understand y he’s changed lol I hope your ok too


Joe was doing that when I had him in one winter. I couldn't sleep for his clattering about. How dark is it in the room where he is Laura? Can you make it darker? That might help.


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> Joe was doing that when I had him in one winter. I couldn't sleep for his clattering about. How dark is it in the room where he is Laura? Can you make it darker? That might help.


It’s pitch black Linda it’s my living room curtains are closed all lights off I wondered if it’s because we have ad a new room thermostat for the central heating n that’s on a couple of times a night n he feels warm but like u he’s clattering n banging at 3am until his lamps come on at 7


----------



## JoesMum

Laura1412 said:


> It’s pitch black Linda it’s my living room curtains are closed all lights off I wondered if it’s because we have ad a new room thermostat for the central heating n that’s on a couple of times a night n he feels warm but like u he’s clattering n banging at 3am until his lamps come on at 7



It might be because it’s warmer at night. Or he might just be being a pain due to hormones. 


Could you turn the radiator off or down in that room at night?


----------



## Laura1412

JoesMum said:


> It might be because it’s warmer at night. Or he might just be being a pain due to hormones.
> 
> 
> Could you turn the radiator off or down in that room at night?


Iv got it turned down to number 3 so it’s only low I just can’t understand y he’s started doin it last winter he would dig in every day n needed a crane to get him out in a morning lol even with heatin on at night now this year he’s us at crack of dawn I came down this morning at 6 before his light was on n used the temp gun on his shell it read 20c so he’s not is he


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It seems impossible that you haven't heard of Freddie Mercury. Queen was one of the biggest bands in the world back in the 1970s. Their fan base was much wider than just the UK. Still it just goes to show that if that type of music isn't your thing then it will just pass you by. Personally, I was given a "Top of the Pops" LP for Christmas as an 11 year old and Bohemian Rhapsody was on it. I played that track endlessly
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many things that others think are common knowledge that I have never heard of


In the '70s I was in my 30s and working full time. Guess I was too old to be listening to that kind of music.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Sounds lovely. I'd go with regular potatoes though...
> 
> (I'm still not reading well this morning; your greeting looked like 'Afternoon _Allies_' to me... Too much reading about the Great War lately -- or maybe I just need my second cup of coffee?)


I did the same misread at first!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have cyclamen in my garden too. I think they have finished flowering. I will have a look when I go out to sweep leaves



These have been coming up for years. I don’t do a thing to them at any time of the year - then, in late Autumn, as the leaves fall, the ferns fall, and the cyclamen are there blooming away. I should have taken a pix right after the snowfall the other day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back on to the carving theme, most of my carvings are still hiding in the basement waiting for Christmas decoration time. I did locate my moose, leaning pine, and a spurtle.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on to the carving theme, most of my carvings are still hiding in the basement waiting for Christmas decoration time. I did locate my moose, leaning pine, and a spurtle.
> 
> View attachment 257618



Those are truly gorgeous!!! Can I place an order?


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi Gillian.


Hi (once again) and hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian and Oli!


Good evening Lyn and Lola.Hope you are both well.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Have a happy Sunday everyone.


You too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on to the carving theme, most of my carvings are still hiding in the basement waiting for Christmas decoration time. I did locate my moose, leaning pine, and a spurtle.
> 
> View attachment 257618


I wondered what a spurtle was (when it was mentioned in a previous post). Thanks for the picture of one. What are they used for? That leaning pine is great. You have quite a talent.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I wondered what a spurtle was (when it was mentioned in a previous post). Thanks for the picture of one. What are they used for? That leaning pine is great. You have quite a talent.


It's a porridge stirrer


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Those are truly gorgeous!!! Can I place an order?



Thank you. I’ll dig out a few additional items and add on... just back from a nice hike at the wildlife refuge. Wonderful mature mixed forest, various pines, Mountain Laurel, towering beech trees, sassafras, tulip poplar....and more of course.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A modern day crisis - lost our INTERNET connection for a few hours!

A few pix from today’s hike


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It was Richard Coles that already had a spoon. I would be very surp if Stephen Fry didn't own one shortly after the show... he clearly loved them.
> 
> This is the photo that Richard Coles posted on Twitter of the spoons that she took into the studio
> View attachment 257594


They are lovely, I hope he did buy one.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Did Queen not make it into the US?  For me, they're up there with the Beatles and Abba, and maybe just a couple more bands.


They did tour the US but not sure how successful they were. 
Great band!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You teach cooking?! As a social skill?! The one that that relies on her popty ping and uses her oven as a wine rack?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Still the "pizza roll" is easy if you have a bread maker with a pizza dough function. And take the wine out of the regular oven


I know it's unbelievable really!
I do cookery when I have to but I am usually on the same level as the kids. 
We only do simple stuff which incorporates basic skills and equipment, following instructions /recipes, measuring etc and of course using a microwave which is my area of expertise! We also do the shopping beforehand. 
Thankfully I have 2 very good TA's who are good cooks. I don't know about the kids but I have learnt quite a lot!
I may have already told you how I used to think mascarpone was something they did to horses and that blind baking was cooking blindfolded and using your other senses to tell when something was done e.g smell for burning and hearing for the smoke alarm.
Thankfully Social Skills Day is only once a fortnight and we also do things like using public transport, libraries, ordering and paying in cafes etc. so it's not too many lessons in a year!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh yes....Freddie Mercury and Queen made it here big time. I recall “*We are the Champions”* and “_*We Will We Will Rock *_*You*“ being on the radio allll of the time. Of course that is when I was at University so probably more IN TUNE with the music world at that time.


They were a great band for anthems!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice spoons and wonderful selection of wood types. You have to ask her if she ever made a spurtle!


Would (or wood) that be a spoon made in the shape of a tort or turtle? 
I like that idea!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Good morning all sorry not about much really struggling at the moment with my back just checking in to c how everyone is n a little question any ideas y my tort Clyde is up at 3 am in the dark trashing his enclosure the sod him


Sorry to hear you are suffering Laura and hope it eases for you soon.
I've no idea why Clyde was up at that time but I think we had better add him to the naught torty list if he continues!


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Carol he’s gone mad for some reason lol  look at him


Maybe he's having a nightmare!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Sorry to hear your back is troubling you so much
> 
> And as for Clyde, he has obviously decided he wants to compete for the CDR’s Naughty Tortie trophy!
> [emoji849]
> 
> He is up against stiff competition from Jacques, Lola and Oli.


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> As I thought, mine have all finished flowering and they’re all in full leaf now. They have obviously had a good year - there are loads of them! This a fraction of what’s there. They’re a nice splash of autumn colour
> View attachment 257598


I didn't know they were garden plants. I have one which is about 20 years old in a pot but it isn't really thriving.
Do you think it will it do better outdoors?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on to the carving theme, most of my carvings are still hiding in the basement waiting for Christmas decoration time. I did locate my moose, leaning pine, and a spurtle.
> 
> View attachment 257618


So not a spoon in the shape of a turtle then!
What is a spurtle used for?
I love the moose and tree!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Lyn and Lola.Hope you are both well.


H Gillian, All good thanks.
I think I've missed you again.
We are ships that pass in the night - or day it seems.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It's a porridge stirrer


That answered my question for Mark, thank you.
I've never heard of a spurtle before.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A modern day crisis - lost our INTERNET connection for a few hours!
> 
> A few pix from today’s hike
> 
> View attachment 257631
> View attachment 257632
> View attachment 257633


A very pretty walk.
I love walking in the autumn and have had some good walks locally this year when time has allowed.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a good Sunday.
I had lunch with my sister and her family followed by a nice walk, and it's pretty chilly here today - which is as it should be. 
I was given a lot of 40cm fencing posts today by a local Freecycle member, high enough to make a better more secure outdoor enclosure for Lola so that will be my project for the winter. 
Well now I have caught up I have to leave you again.
Hope Monday is good to you and I will not see you soon.
Take care and Nos Da.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all having a good Sunday.
> I had lunch with my sister and her family followed by a nice walk, and it's pretty chilly here today - which is as it should be.
> I was given a lot of 40cm fencing posts today by a local Freecycle member, high enough to make a better more secure outdoor enclosure for Lola so that will be my project for the winter.
> Well now I have caught up I have to leave you again.
> Hope Monday is good to you and I will not see you soon.
> Take care and Nos Da.



Have a great rest of evening and a good week. Ciao.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on to the carving theme, most of my carvings are still hiding in the basement waiting for Christmas decoration time. I did locate my moose, leaning pine, and a spurtle.
> 
> View attachment 257618



That’s really cool!


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening Roomies! I hope that everyone is warm and cozy around the globe. We had a huge early thanksgiving in Arkansas today for my husband and another close friend who will be headed off to work before the actual holiday. I’m just home and on the treadmill trying to make some room as I type. [emoji5].. I received my first TORTOISE CARD yesterday... all the way from Denmark... Thank you Lena!! @Kristoff I’m wishing you all a wonderful week. More updates soon.
Read ya later!


----------



## CarolM

Laura1412 said:


> Carol he’s gone mad for some reason lol  look at him


Oh dear. He does look like he is not happy. Maybe he is looking for a spot to go and hibernate. That is if his species does hibernate.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As I thought, mine have all finished flowering and they’re all in full leaf now. They have obviously had a good year - there are loads of them! This a fraction of what’s there. They’re a nice splash of autumn colour
> View attachment 257598


We have always grown them in pots. I love them because they always let you know when they need water. [emoji23] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> @Gillian Moore ’s Oli is exactly the same right now. It’s driving her round the bend too!


Must be the change of season.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on to the carving theme, most of my carvings are still hiding in the basement waiting for Christmas decoration time. I did locate my moose, leaning pine, and a spurtle.
> 
> View attachment 257618


Those are really nice.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi (once again) and hope you are well.


All good and on your side?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A modern day crisis - lost our INTERNET connection for a few hours!
> 
> A few pix from today’s hike
> 
> View attachment 257631
> View attachment 257632
> View attachment 257633


I really love your neck of the woods. Stunning pics as usual.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I know it's unbelievable really!
> I do cookery when I have to but I am usually on the same level as the kids.
> We only do simple stuff which incorporates basic skills and equipment, following instructions /recipes, measuring etc and of course using a microwave which is my area of expertise! We also do the shopping beforehand.
> Thankfully I have 2 very good TA's who are good cooks. I don't know about the kids but I have learnt quite a lot!
> I may have already told you how I used to think mascarpone was something they did to horses and that blind baking was cooking blindfolded and using your other senses to tell when something was done e.g smell for burning and hearing for the smoke alarm.
> Thankfully Social Skills Day is only once a fortnight and we also do things like using public transport, libraries, ordering and paying in cafes etc. so it's not too many lessons in a year!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know they were garden plants. I have one which is about 20 years old in a pot but it isn't really thriving.
> Do you think it will it do better outdoors?


They should. But my experience with them is also in pots.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all having a good Sunday.
> I had lunch with my sister and her family followed by a nice walk, and it's pretty chilly here today - which is as it should be.
> I was given a lot of 40cm fencing posts today by a local Freecycle member, high enough to make a better more secure outdoor enclosure for Lola so that will be my project for the winter.
> Well now I have caught up I have to leave you again.
> Hope Monday is good to you and I will not see you soon.
> Take care and Nos Da.


It was good to not see you again Lyn. Enjoy your week.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good evening Roomies! I hope that everyone is warm and cozy around the globe. We had a huge early thanksgiving in Arkansas today for my husband and another close friend who will be headed off to work before the actual holiday. I’m just home and on the treadmill trying to make some room as I type. [emoji5].. I received my first TORTOISE CARD yesterday... all the way from Denmark... Thank you Lena!! @Kristoff I’m wishing you all a wonderful week. More updates soon.
> Read ya later!


Hmm treadmill. I need to get me one of those. [emoji6] Have an awesome week Heather.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.
It is my least favorite day of the week and I need to go into the office to start work. So I will not see you all later. Until then have an awesome Monday.[emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> A modern day crisis - lost our INTERNET connection for a few hours!
> 
> A few pix from today’s hike
> 
> View attachment 257631
> View attachment 257632
> View attachment 257633


Love those mushrooms!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good evening Roomies! I hope that everyone is warm and cozy around the globe. We had a huge early thanksgiving in Arkansas today for my husband and another close friend who will be headed off to work before the actual holiday. I’m just home and on the treadmill trying to make some room as I type. [emoji5].. I received my first TORTOISE CARD yesterday... all the way from Denmark... Thank you Lena!! @Kristoff I’m wishing you all a wonderful week. More updates soon.
> Read ya later!


Already? Wow! I have very little faith in PostNord, but it seems they were able to get those cards out of Scandinavia quickly enough!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We have always grown them in pots. I love them because they always let you know when they need water. [emoji23] [emoji3]


They *let you know*?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I really love your neck of the woods. Stunning pics as usual.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I know it's unbelievable really!
> I do cookery when I have to but I am usually on the same level as the kids.
> We only do simple stuff which incorporates basic skills and equipment, following instructions /recipes, measuring etc and of course using a microwave which is my area of expertise! We also do the shopping beforehand.
> Thankfully I have 2 very good TA's who are good cooks. I don't know about the kids but I have learnt quite a lot!
> I may have already told you how I used to think mascarpone was something they did to horses and that blind baking was cooking blindfolded and using your other senses to tell when something was done e.g smell for burning and hearing for the smoke alarm.
> Thankfully Social Skills Day is only once a fortnight and we also do things like using public transport, libraries, ordering and paying in cafes etc. so it's not too many lessons in a year!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]

What I always knew (being a journalist and a copy editor) is that proofing means correcting typos in recipes. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Kid shipped off to school, friend coming over for coffee. I just LOVE Mondays! (Yes, @CarolM, I’m looking in the direction of your corner. As best as I can orient myself in the dark.) [emoji13][emoji8]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know they were garden plants. I have one which is about 20 years old in a pot but it isn't really thriving.
> Do you think it will it do better outdoors?



I don’t know. They’re bigger and more flashy than the ones in my garden. 

It might be worth a try.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That answered my question for Mark, thank you.
> I've never heard of a spurtle before.



Scottish/gaelic word I think


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Glorious pictures from Mark again... he is lucky to live in an area just perfect for being outdoors in. 

I’m a bit stiff after yesterday’s leaf-clearing session. I need to take care of my back today. I have been for my swim and that was fine, it’s the bending and stretching that’s going to be a risk. 

So now I have laundry to do and Lasting Power of Attorney to research for my Mum. LPA is where someone can be appointed to take care of a person’s affairs in the event they lose their mental function. Mum isn’t getting any younger and these things have to be set up and registered before someone loses their marbles; you can then enact it if you need to later on... hopefully never. If you don’t do it beforehand, you have to go to court and it’s an expensive process; it’s much better to do it now and Mum wants us to sort it out. 

We’ll end our day back at the cinema - Fantastic Beasts


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love those mushrooms!


I wonder if they are eatable?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They *let you know*?


Totally. I read their body language. The leaves start to droop when they need water and perk right back up again when they have enough.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Kid shipped off to school, friend coming over for coffee. I just LOVE Mondays! (Yes, @CarolM, I’m looking in the direction of your corner. As best as I can orient myself in the dark.) [emoji13][emoji8]


Whahaha. Monday has to get some love from somebody, because it ain't getting any from me.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Glorious pictures from Mark again... he is lucky to live in an area just perfect for being outdoors in.
> 
> I’m a bit stiff after yesterday’s leaf-clearing session. I need to take care of my back today. I have been for my swim and that was fine, it’s the bending and stretching that’s going to be a risk.
> 
> So now I have laundry to do and Lasting Power of Attorney to research for my Mum. LPA is where someone can be appointed to take care of a person’s affairs in the event they lose their mental function. Mum isn’t getting any younger and these things have to be set up and registered before someone loses their marbles; you can then enact it if you need to later on... hopefully never. If you don’t do it beforehand, you have to go to court and it’s an expensive process; it’s much better to do it now and Mum wants us to sort it out.
> 
> We’ll end our day back at the cinema - Fantastic Beasts


Oooh, I liked Fantastic beasts. Is it the second one?
It is always better to be prepared and at least you are organized enough to know that and get it done. Your Mom is lucky to have you.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> The valley I live in has a smokey pall over the whole area. The sun is quite feeble. No wind or rain in the near future, so we're stuck with the smoke. I feel so sorry for all the lives and homes lost. What a terrible thing - fire. Not much is said about all the animals lost. Can you imagine the large hooved creatures? Most people can evacuate with their dogs, cats, birds - but what about their horses and goats, etc. I know this sounds selfish, but I really need to make a fire in my wood stove to warm up the house. I have two Vision Cages full of baby tortoises, and when the house is cold the thin walls of those cages don't allow for the heaters inside to warm them up enough. But I hate to add to the poor air quality by making a fire. The wood stove is the only way for me to heat my house. I'll put it off for another day, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to make a fire tomorrow.


How far are the fires from where you`re living ? Fires are so terrible. I feel sorry for the people and animals too.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> It is my least favorite day of the week and I need to go into the office to start work. So I will not see you all later. Until then have an awesome Monday.[emoji16]



Have a good morning & a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> 
> We’ll end our day back at the cinema - Fantastic Beasts



Yes, you are!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Kid shipped off to school, friend coming over for coffee. I just LOVE Mondays! (Yes, @CarolM, I’m looking in the direction of your corner. As best as I can orient myself in the dark.) [emoji13][emoji8]



Enjoy you P&Q and have an awesome coffee date.. I hope the Jellyfish doesn’t expose too much of your smugness over a nice Monday morning. [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. Glorious pictures from Mark again... he is lucky to live in an area just perfect for being outdoors in.
> 
> I’m a bit stiff after yesterday’s leaf-clearing session. I need to take care of my back today. I have been for my swim and that was fine, it’s the bending and stretching that’s going to be a risk.
> 
> So now I have laundry to do and Lasting Power of Attorney to research for my Mum. LPA is where someone can be appointed to take care of a person’s affairs in the event they lose their mental function. Mum isn’t getting any younger and these things have to be set up and registered before someone loses their marbles; you can then enact it if you need to later on... hopefully never. If you don’t do it beforehand, you have to go to court and it’s an expensive process; it’s much better to do it now and Mum wants us to sort it out.
> 
> We’ll end our day back at the cinema - Fantastic Beasts



Good morning Linda! Take care of your back & give it proper rest! Sorting through those things for your mom is never pleasant but it will sure reduce stress later if needed (hopefully not) But the cinema does sound fun! I loved the first movie as well! We should all share a “remote” movie night one night. Popcorn and open app conversation! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Love those mushrooms!




A different angle...



CarolM said:


> I wonder if they are eatable?



We spotted this little red one as well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> How far are the fires from where you`re living ? Fires are so terrible. I feel sorry for the people and animals too.


For the most part, I stopped watching the news several years ago. I find I've been happier that way. That isn't to say that I don't have some awareness of what's going on... I'd just rather pick and choose what topics to explore for more detail, and when to do so. The heart-wrenching stories I tend to put off for a little while, until I'm mentally better prepared to read the details.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

In response to the post from @Yvonne G that @Bee62 quoted above... I've been wanting to comment on livestock and other animals in disasters. California has been aware of and working on animal emergency issues for 20-25 years or more. I don't know what their structure is, nor their protocols and procedures, but I have plenty of faith that function in California still exists and is still active.

Many were caught off guard by the fires. For those who had more warning (or who were a little twitchy to begin with), they would have done everything they could to move the horses and goats and other animals to safety.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Enjoy you P&Q and have an awesome coffee date.. I hope the Jellyfish doesn’t expose too much of your smugness over a nice Monday morning. [emoji4]


  Oh no, who polished those jellyfish again?? Linda!?!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Have a good morning & a wonderful Monday!


It hasn't actually been too bad. How is yours so far?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Enjoy you P&Q and have an awesome coffee date.. I hope the Jellyfish doesn’t expose too much of your smugness over a nice Monday morning. [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! Take care of your back & give it proper rest! Sorting through those things for your mom is never pleasant but it will sure reduce stress later if needed (hopefully not) But the cinema does sound fun! I loved the first movie as well! We should all share a “remote” movie night one night. Popcorn and open app conversation! Have a wonderful day!


Sounds Like an awesome idea. The trick will be which movie to pick and what time? It would need to be in the holidays and or on a weekend so that we can all get together at the same time depending on who is where on their time zones.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A different angle...
> 
> 
> 
> We spotted this little red one as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 257667


Hmm, red is normally an indication of danger. Well except for Hibiscus, then it is an indication to the torts of yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> In response to the post from @Yvonne G that @Bee62 quoted above... I've been wanting to comment on livestock and other animals in disasters. California has been aware of and working on animal emergency issues for 20-25 years or more. I don't know what their structure is, nor their protocols and procedures, but I have plenty of faith that function in California still exists and is still active.
> 
> Many were caught off guard by the fires. For those who had more warning (or who were a little twitchy to begin with), they would have done everything they could to move the horses and goats and other animals to safety.


That is really good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, who polished those jellyfish again?? Linda!?!


 It was probably the Meerkats. You know how they like to cause mischief. Or maybe it was the Ghost shrimp, nobody would have seen them do it even when the Jellyfish were glowing....just saying. We got to be careful of the ghost Shrimp - Ask Jacques she will tell you all about them, she has lots and lots of experience with their nonsense.


----------



## CarolM

@Bambam1989 We have not heard from you in a while, I hope that you are still okay. I don't even remember seeing a pic of Clunker in the calendar contest. And I remember that you had some really stunning ones.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oooh, I liked Fantastic beasts. Is it the second one?


Yes 



> It is always better to be prepared and at least you are organized enough to know that and get it done. Your Mom is lucky to have you.


And I am lucky to be married to an accountant who understands the complicated bits [emoji849] 

Actually, it looks pretty straightforward and the whole thing can be constructed online on the gov.uk website. It then has to be printed so people can sign it. I just need Mum to decide one or two specific things... I have made suggestions and she can have a chat with my sister and decide what she wants to do.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, who polished those jellyfish again?? Linda!?!


Not guilty. I have been reading legal jargon on my computer. I could do with borrowing a few to brighten things up here. I swear the sun didn't rise here today - so gloomy!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sounds Like an awesome idea. The trick will be which movie to pick and what time? It would need to be in the holidays and or on a weekend so that we can all get together at the same time depending on who is where on their time zones.


We did have a movie night in the CDR once before. I cannot for the life of me remember what was watched though!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, calm, climbing into the 50’s —> off kayaking.... back later, enjoy Monday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> How far are the fires from where you`re living ? Fires are so terrible. I feel sorry for the people and animals too.


There's no danger here in my area. The fires to the north about about 2 or 3 hundred miles away, and even further to the south. They're saying the fire in the north of me is the worst in California history.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> For the most part, I stopped watching the news several years ago. I find I've been happier that way. That isn't to say that I don't have some awareness of what's going on... I'd just rather pick and choose what topics to explore for more detail, and when to do so. The heart-wrenching stories I tend to put off for a little while, until I'm mentally better prepared to read the details.


That's me too. I don't subscribe to the newspaper, I don't watch the news. The little bits I get from the news promos between my TV shows it plenty enough for me.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It hasn't actually been too bad. How is yours so far?



It’s not been too bad girls are out of school for thanksgiving, son was happy to go to daycare because his friends are there due to school holidays.. dropped hubby back at home after leaving his truck at shop for repairs.. all before I have a conference call every Monday morning at 9. Now I am picking up lunch that I am catering for one of my best customers.. should make it home pretty early today . And your dreaded Monday will soon be over for a fabulous Tuesday [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Sounds Like an awesome idea. The trick will be which movie to pick and what time? It would need to be in the holidays and or on a weekend so that we can all get together at the same time depending on who is where on their time zones.



Right!! Timing could be tricky but I could get up extra early for y’all


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> There's no danger here in my area. The fires to the north about about 2 or 3 hundred miles away, and even further to the south. They're saying the fire in the north of me is the worst in California history.



The company I work for has a service center in Chico California . We have a national donation center orchestrated for one of our employees that lost his home. They were a young couple and had just purchased the beginning of this year:-( just one example of the thousands affected. [emoji25]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> The company I work for has a service center in Chico California . We have a national donation center orchestrated for one of our employees that lost his home. They were a young couple and had just purchased the beginning of this year:-( just one example of the thousands affected. [emoji25]


The damage to humans and wildlife caused by these fires is devastating.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I had never heard of him until all the hype about the movie.


Same here.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It is Saturday at last
> 
> Today I shall be watching Tennis. The ATP World Finals, an indoor tournament, is on in London and JoesDad and I have tickets. I am partial to watching a tennis as you are probably aware
> 
> But first I must listen to the radio. My niece, the one who had her photo taken by Rankin, is going to be a guest on Saturday Live on national station Radio 4...alongside big names (in the UK at least) like Stephen Fry. She's getting about a bit at the moment!


Oh, WOW!!! Congrats to your niece!!!  I LOOOOVE Stephen Fry! 
I'm quite impressed!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> The valley I live in has a smokey pall over the whole area. The sun is quite feeble. No wind or rain in the near future, so we're stuck with the smoke. I feel so sorry for all the lives and homes lost. What a terrible thing - fire. Not much is said about all the animals lost. Can you imagine the large hooved creatures? Most people can evacuate with their dogs, cats, birds - but what about their horses and goats, etc. I know this sounds selfish, but I really need to make a fire in my wood stove to warm up the house. I have two Vision Cages full of baby tortoises, and when the house is cold the thin walls of those cages don't allow for the heaters inside to warm them up enough. But I hate to add to the poor air quality by making a fire. The wood stove is the only way for me to heat my house. I'll put it off for another day, but I'm pretty sure I'll have to make a fire tomorrow.


It's such a terrible, sad situation. 
I have a niece who lives in Berkeley. Their air quality has been horrible for over a week now. She and her husband have the P 80 masks (I guess they could't get the P 95, which are the recommended ones). They moved out to Tahoe over the past weekend because the air is better there, and tomorrow (Tuesday) they'll fly to Ft. Lauderdale to spend Thanksgiving with her mom (my sister).

What a nightmare that must be.


----------



## Moozillion

WOO HOO!!!!! I JUST GOT MY FIRST CHRISTMAS CARD!!!!! 
Thank you SO MUCH for the card AND the lovely, heartfelt message inside, Lena!




Now I need to get going and get mine out!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings....just back from a very calm, quiet, peaceful paddle. Sun was warm, 45F or so and there were even turtles out basking and soaking in the rays.

And...I brought this back home! (More to follow)


----------



## Yvonne G

Striper! Do you use lures or bait? We had best luck with the rapala lure.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Striper! Do you use lures or bait? We had best luck with the rapala lure.



Better yet! I paddled up on a guy as he was reeling this in! I said wow, Thanksgiving Feast. He then offerred it to me to take home. Very cool of him.

Here’ a snap right out of the water.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We did have a movie night in the CDR once before. I cannot for the life of me remember what was watched though!


Lol. That's no help.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s not been too bad girls are out of school for thanksgiving, son was happy to go to daycare because his friends are there due to school holidays.. dropped hubby back at home after leaving his truck at shop for repairs.. all before I have a conference call every Monday morning at 9. Now I am picking up lunch that I am catering for one of my best customers.. should make it home pretty early today . And your dreaded Monday will soon be over for a fabulous Tuesday [emoji16]


Lol. You sure are an early bird. Glad your Monday is going well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Right!! Timing could be tricky but I could get up extra early for y’all


Whahaha. And here I was thinking that I might need to get up extra early.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....just back from a very calm, quiet, peaceful paddle. Sun was warm, 45F or so and there were even turtles out basking and soaking in the rays.
> 
> And...I brought this back home! (More to follow)
> 
> View attachment 257684


Wow. Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Better yet! I paddled up on a guy as he was reeling this in! I said wow, Thanksgiving Feast. He then offerred it to me to take home. Very cool of him.
> 
> Here’ a snap right out of the water.
> 
> View attachment 257685


How generous was that. Nice to see that there are still nice people out there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> How generous was that. Nice to see that there are still nice people out there.



I know....he was very happy to provide - I think he was going to “catch and release” - we’ll have this for our Thanksgiving meal. It’s all cleaned up and in the freezer til Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....just back from a very calm, quiet, peaceful paddle. Sun was warm, 45F or so and there were even turtles out basking and soaking in the rays.
> 
> And...I brought this back home! (More to follow)
> 
> View attachment 257684


Ooh. Dinner!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. That's no help.


This is. I found it...

Saturday September 17 2016. And the film watched at the last CDR Movie Night (10pm UK time) was Clue
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2315#post-1381488


And here's the opening post of movie night


Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 minutes to go and nobody's here.
> Just you and me , Cameron.


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2340#post-1384261


----------



## jaizei

JoesMum said:


> This is. I found it...
> 
> Saturday September 17 2016. And the film watched at the last CDR Movie Night (10pm UK time) was Clue
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2315#post-1381488



I think it was Beetlejuice before that for the first.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> I think it was Beetlejuice before that for the first.


Indeed it was. December 11 2015. The search facility in the app works brilliantly
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-1408#post-1251932


----------



## Maro2Bear

Autumnal colors are still enveloping the area - maybe not as brilliant, but the muted colors are still all very nice to enjoy. Here are a few pix including one with a RES out basking on a log. 

Hard to pick a “best in show” but here goes..




I’ll leave the rest as thumbnails. Last one is for @Kristoff who enjoys B&W.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....just back from a very calm, quiet, peaceful paddle. Sun was warm, 45F or so and there were even turtles out basking and soaking in the rays.
> 
> And...I brought this back home! (More to follow)
> 
> View attachment 257684



That may be one of the biggest Stripers I’ve ever seen! They used to be popular when I was younger and I don’t believe I’ve caught one in 20 years[emoji847] nice catch!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lol. That's no help.



‍[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> This is. I found it...
> 
> Saturday September 17 2016. And the film watched at the last CDR Movie Night (10pm UK time) was Clue
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2315#post-1381488
> 
> 
> And here's the opening post of movie night
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2340#post-1384261



LMAO!!! Surely we can do better than that!!


----------



## EllieMay

And in the mail today was my second TORTOISE holiday card from @ZEROPILOT ! Thanks Ed!! I love the card I am not posting pictures of the cards I receive because i don’t want to ruin someone else’s surprise. I think I will take a picture of them all together when it’s closer to Christmas.. but I eagerly check the mail every day now. It’s nice to look forward to something


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I have to wait until my weekly trip to the post office to get my mail.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I have to wait until my weekly trip to the post office to get my mail.



Oh that’s harsh!!! If I was closer, I would pick your mail up for you just to share in the suspense with you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening all [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## ZEROPILOT

EllieMay said:


> And in the mail today was my second TORTOISE holiday card from @ZEROPILOT ! Thanks Ed!! I love the card I am not posting pictures of the cards I receive because i don’t want to ruin someone else’s surprise. I think I will take a picture of them all together when it’s closer to Christmas.. but I eagerly check the mail every day now. It’s nice to look forward to something


Very nice.
I suppose you are the first to get mine.
Maybe not. I sent one to JOSH also. His had his TFO support check inside.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257707


You found my box turtle's diary!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....he was very happy to provide - I think he was going to “catch and release” - we’ll have this for our Thanksgiving meal. It’s all cleaned up and in the freezer til Thursday.


Yummy. How will you be cooking it?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is. I found it...
> 
> Saturday September 17 2016. And the film watched at the last CDR Movie Night (10pm UK time) was Clue
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2315#post-1381488
> 
> 
> And here's the opening post of movie night
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-2340#post-1384261


Hmmm. I don't think I have watched clue. You might even say that I have no clue what it is about.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Autumnal colors are still enveloping the area - maybe not as brilliant, but the muted colors are still all very nice to enjoy. Here are a few pix including one with a RES out basking on a log.
> 
> Hard to pick a “best in show” but here goes..
> 
> View attachment 257691
> 
> 
> I’ll leave the rest as thumbnails. Last one is for @Kristoff who enjoys B&W.


Love it. No wonder you always sound so calm. With all that relaxing scenery you just have to be stress free and totally relaxed most of the time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I have to wait until my weekly trip to the post office to get my mail.


Lol. I better get hubby to check the post box.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening all [emoji851]


Good Evening.
Has your bicycle tort gone anywhere interesting on his adventures lately?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257707


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.

I get soo dissapointed when I am finally caught up. Oh well I will just have to come back later to find new posts. Today is raining which is so awesome. I don't think that anyone is going to be complaining today. 
Hey it is Tuesday ( just in case nobody knew![emoji16]) one day down four more to go. I have been procrastinating with my calendars and I really need to get them started so that they can be finished before Christmas. Oh well. Anyway better go into the office so the work day can start. ( I start at 8am but I often sit in my car just catching up on TFO before I need to go in and start. It is a sort of getting me started for the day ritual.)
Have an awesome Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> WOO HOO!!!!! I JUST GOT MY FIRST CHRISTMAS CARD!!!!!
> Thank you SO MUCH for the card AND the lovely, heartfelt message inside, Lena!
> 
> View attachment 257679
> 
> 
> Now I need to get going and get mine out!!!!



Oh, I’m so happy they’re traveling fast. Maybe a little faster than intended.  I still have to send Bee’s and Linda’s. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....just back from a very calm, quiet, peaceful paddle. Sun was warm, 45F or so and there were even turtles out basking and soaking in the rays.
> 
> And...I brought this back home! (More to follow)
> 
> View attachment 257684



Yummy!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Better yet! I paddled up on a guy as he was reeling this in! I said wow, Thanksgiving Feast. He then offerred it to me to take home. Very cool of him.
> 
> Here’ a snap right out of the water.
> 
> View attachment 257685
> 
> 
> View attachment 257685



Karma points to your mysterious benefactor.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257707



What a week! [emoji23] That could be Lola this summer... @Lyn W


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> You found my box turtle's diary!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. I don't think I have watched clue. You might even say that I have no clue what it is about.[emoji6]



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> I get soo dissapointed when I am finally caught up. Oh well I will just have to come back later to find new posts. Today is raining which is so awesome. I don't think that anyone is going to be complaining today.
> Hey it is Tuesday ( just in case nobody knew![emoji16]) one day down four more to go. I have been procrastinating with my calendars and I really need to get them started so that they can be finished before Christmas. Oh well. Anyway better go into the office so the work day can start. ( I start at 8am but I often sit in my car just catching up on TFO before I need to go in and start. It is a sort of getting me started for the day ritual.)
> Have an awesome Tuesday everyone.
> View attachment 257713



Good morning, Carol! Yay for the rain! In your part of the world that’s great news. 
Are you talking about advent calendars by any chance?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Autumnal colors are still enveloping the area - maybe not as brilliant, but the muted colors are still all very nice to enjoy. Here are a few pix including one with a RES out basking on a log.
> 
> Hard to pick a “best in show” but here goes..
> 
> View attachment 257691
> 
> 
> I’ll leave the rest as thumbnails. Last one is for @Kristoff who enjoys B&W.



Beautiful


----------



## Kristoff

Have I shared this with you guys? An old video of my Elsa out of her enclosure, chasing after my red toenails


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257707



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> I get soo dissapointed when I am finally caught up. Oh well I will just have to come back later to find new posts. Today is raining which is so awesome. I don't think that anyone is going to be complaining today.
> Hey it is Tuesday ( just in case nobody knew![emoji16]) one day down four more to go. I have been procrastinating with my calendars and I really need to get them started so that they can be finished before Christmas. Oh well. Anyway better go into the office so the work day can start. ( I start at 8am but I often sit in my car just catching up on TFO before I need to go in and start. It is a sort of getting me started for the day ritual.)
> Have an awesome Tuesday everyone.
> View attachment 257713



Proper heavy wet rain by the look of it. Yay!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I’m so happy they’re traveling fast. Maybe a little faster than intended.  I still have to send Bee’s and Linda’s. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I haven’t posted any of mine yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Have I shared this with you guys? An old video of my Elsa out of her enclosure, chasing after my red toenails



[emoji23] Joe was dreadful with red nail polish. Red was edible as far as he was concerned. Even red circles printed on a newspaper.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning CDR. It’s cold damp and miserable here. We’re having a chilly snap this week. Snow is likely further north, but the most we’ll get is some frost or sleet.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23] Joe was dreadful with red nail polish. Red was edible as far as he was concerned. Even red circles printed on a newspaper.


   
(I guess when sedums are not available, one still has to find something he likes)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It’s cold damp and miserable here. We’re having a chilly snap this week. Snow is likely further north, but the most we’ll get is some frost or sleet.


It's sunny for us, but pretty cold. Daughter is in her snowsuit. I wish I had one too!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I’m so happy they’re traveling fast. Maybe a little faster than intended.  I still have to send Bee’s and Linda’s. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Better early than late, but then better late than never.  LOL Both work.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! Yay for the rain! In your part of the world that’s great news.
> Are you talking about advent calendars by any chance?


Nope, I make personalized calendars for my family and get them printed and then give them as gifts at Christmas.
Like this one:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Have I shared this with you guys? An old video of my Elsa out of her enclosure, chasing after my red toenails


Whahahaha. What did she do when she finally caught them?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23] Joe was dreadful with red nail polish. Red was edible as far as he was concerned. Even red circles printed on a newspaper.


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It’s cold damp and miserable here. We’re having a chilly snap this week. Snow is likely further north, but the most we’ll get is some frost or sleet.


Stay dry and warm. Although it is the perfect weather to break out the Hot chocolate, warm blankets and good movies and or books.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It's sunny for us, but pretty cold. Daughter is in her snowsuit. I wish I had one too!


Why don't you have one? You should get one or put it on your list for xmas gifts from the family.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. What did she do when she finally caught them?


She didn't. She sneaked up on me once before. I never made that mistake again. Ouch.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening all [emoji851]



I know it’s a little late now, but Good Evening (morning) Noel ! [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very nice.
> I suppose you are the first to get mine.
> Maybe not. I sent one to JOSH also. His had his TFO support check inside.



I saw that you were THE HERO!! So proud to know you! How’s the retirement coming along?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Nope, I make personalized calendars for my family and get them printed and then give them as gifts at Christmas.
> Like this one:
> 
> View attachment 257717


That's great! And I love that the birthdays are pre-printed on their days. What a good idea.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> I get soo dissapointed when I am finally caught up. Oh well I will just have to come back later to find new posts. Today is raining which is so awesome. I don't think that anyone is going to be complaining today.
> Hey it is Tuesday ( just in case nobody knew![emoji16]) one day down four more to go. I have been procrastinating with my calendars and I really need to get them started so that they can be finished before Christmas. Oh well. Anyway better go into the office so the work day can start. ( I start at 8am but I often sit in my car just catching up on TFO before I need to go in and start. It is a sort of getting me started for the day ritual.)
> Have an awesome Tuesday everyone.
> View attachment 257713



I’m not really sure what that is on your windshield but it’s almost scary!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Have I shared this with you guys? An old video of my Elsa out of her enclosure, chasing after my red toenails



Awwwww!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning CDR. It’s cold damp and miserable here. We’re having a chilly snap this week. Snow is likely further north, but the most we’ll get is some frost or sleet.



Sounds like a “Grilled cheese & Tomato soup”day


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> I’m not really sure what that is on your windshield but it’s almost scary!!!



Never mind... I recognize the tree through all the rain now. I was thinking that you had finally proven the wool spider does exist!!! I started working very early this morning so you’ll have to excuse my fried brain[emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I’m so happy they’re traveling fast. Maybe a little faster than intended.  I still have to send Bee’s and Linda’s. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Maybe they had a tail wind...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Sounds like a “Grilled cheese & Tomato soup”day


That sounds lovely.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I haven’t posted any of mine yet.


Me neither.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> That's great! And I love that the birthdays are pre-printed on their days. What a good idea.


Brilliant!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

EllieMay said:


> I saw that you were THE HERO!! So proud to know you! How’s the retirement coming along?


I'm not sure I understand the hero part.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings..

Thought you all would enjoy how we process fresh pineapple using one of those handy dandy “you have to see to believe” kitchen gizmos....

From fully ripe fresh pineapple, to perfect slices jarred away and ready to use in 5 mins or less..



The Fresh Pineapple









The process: trim the top level, slowly rotate the tool into the top, right to the very bottom, slow and steady. Core stays behind.





Pineapple slices ready to serve




Or, drop in a jar.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe they had a tail wind...



The only card I received so far is one from my landlord...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon Adam. Nice to not see you popping in again!


Been keeping an eye on the calendar competition. 
Lovely to see that Jacques got a month! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi, Linda!


----------



## no one

I will just sit quietly in a corner. I do have my hedgehogs with me. So tired at the moment from all the people contact. 
I am here with you guys, but quietly...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I think @Lyn W is drowning in that homework. We really need that Canine after all!
> Hi Adam!


Hi, Lena! 
Hope you are well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am sure the Leprechaun is crazy enough to want to try it out himself....just saying!!


That's a point. 
He might actually enjoy it! 
I'd hate that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's out in the garage somewhere. It could be modified easily.


Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
Great news! 
Hi, Ed!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I just sent off my tortoise package!! It feels so good!!


Doesn't it though?
It's great fun. 
Hi, Kathy!


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not sure I understand the hero part.



Maybe I combined you being a “Rescue” with you supporting the TFO lol.. it amounts to HERO[emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> Thought you all would enjoy how we process fresh pineapple using one of those handy dandy “you have to see to believe” kitchen gizmos....
> 
> From fully ripe fresh pineapple, to perfect slices jarred away and ready to use in 5 mins or less..
> 
> View attachment 257745
> 
> The Fresh Pineapple
> 
> View attachment 257746
> View attachment 257747
> View attachment 257748
> View attachment 257749
> View attachment 257750
> View attachment 257751
> View attachment 257752
> 
> The process: trim the top level, slowly rotate the tool into the top, right to the very bottom, slow and steady. Core stays behind.
> 
> View attachment 257753
> View attachment 257754
> View attachment 257755
> 
> Pineapple slices ready to serve
> 
> 
> View attachment 257756
> 
> Or, drop in a jar.



I really gotta get me one of those!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wonder what else the young dog eats besides homework. Don't let it near the glowing jellyfish...


They're already in a bit of a state.
Has anyone been sewing them back together recently?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have plenty of homework s/he can eat, as long as someone writes a note for my headmaster explaining where it is!


I'll write the note.
Sorted.
We have a new Roommate! 
Welcome to The Homework-Eating Hound!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

EllieMay said:


> Maybe I combined you being a “Rescue” with you supporting the TFO lol.. it amounts to HERO[emoji4]


Thanks at any rate.
It's not deserved.
I'm not sure I'd rush into a burning house to rescue a kitten.
A puppy maybe...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> Thought you all would enjoy how we process fresh pineapple using one of those handy dandy “you have to see to believe” kitchen gizmos....
> 
> From fully ripe fresh pineapple, to perfect slices jarred away and ready to use in 5 mins or less..
> 
> View attachment 257745
> 
> The Fresh Pineapple
> 
> View attachment 257746
> View attachment 257747
> View attachment 257748
> View attachment 257749
> View attachment 257750
> View attachment 257751
> View attachment 257752
> 
> The process: trim the top level, slowly rotate the tool into the top, right to the very bottom, slow and steady. Core stays behind.
> 
> View attachment 257753
> View attachment 257754
> View attachment 257755
> 
> Pineapple slices ready to serve
> 
> 
> View attachment 257756
> 
> Or, drop in a jar.


That's cool. Do you put anything else in the jar? How long does it keep?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!
> Great news!
> Hi, Ed!


Hello fellow seldom in the room roommate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks at any rate.
> It's not deserved.
> I'm not sure I'd rush into a burning house to rescue a kitten.
> A puppy maybe...


A fossil.
A tortoise.
or some cheese.
Probably wifey.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And retirement is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello fellow seldom in the room roommate!


Hello, my friend! 
Always nice to not see you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> And retirement is starting to grow on me.


Tis marvelous! 
Life's good!


----------



## JoesMum

Hello to those I have missed like Adam, Ed and Debora

And hello to those that hang round here more frequently too 

I have been listing stuff on eBay today. Some of it is for us, but most is being listed to raise money for my friend's Guinea Pig Rescue. My friend arrives with a box of donated items periodically and I list it. She has managed to get cleared as a not for profit organisation by PayPal/eBay which means we can list free of charge.


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> I will just sit quietly in a corner. I do have my hedgehogs with me. So tired at the moment from all the people contact.
> I am here with you guys, but quietly...



Sure, Debora. We all need our peas and quiet sometimes.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Lena!
> Hope you are well!



I’m wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're already in a bit of a state.
> Has anyone been sewing them back together recently?



They were just fine yesterday (just ask Heather ). The Wool Spider must have pulled them together. If she exists.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll write the note.
> Sorted.
> We have a new Roommate!
> Welcome to The Homework-Eating Hound!



Welcome, The Homework-Eating Hound! Please don’t pull up an armadillo. And don’t pull my leg. Geez. What did we get ourselves into??


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A fossil.
> A tortoise.
> or some cheese.
> Probably wifey.



In that order??


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's great! And I love that the birthdays are pre-printed on their days. What a good idea.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m not really sure what that is on your windshield but it’s almost scary!!!


Lol. It is a distorted picture of a yucca plant outside. I was actually thinking it makes a fantastic abstract picture.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Never mind... I recognize the tree through all the rain now. I was thinking that you had finally proven the wool spider does exist!!! I started working very early this morning so you’ll have to excuse my fried brain[emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> Thought you all would enjoy how we process fresh pineapple using one of those handy dandy “you have to see to believe” kitchen gizmos....
> 
> From fully ripe fresh pineapple, to perfect slices jarred away and ready to use in 5 mins or less..
> 
> View attachment 257745
> 
> The Fresh Pineapple
> 
> View attachment 257746
> View attachment 257747
> View attachment 257748
> View attachment 257749
> View attachment 257750
> View attachment 257751
> View attachment 257752
> 
> The process: trim the top level, slowly rotate the tool into the top, right to the very bottom, slow and steady. Core stays behind.
> 
> View attachment 257753
> View attachment 257754
> View attachment 257755
> 
> Pineapple slices ready to serve
> 
> 
> View attachment 257756
> 
> Or, drop in a jar.


That is so cool.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The only card I received so far is one from my landlord...


[emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I really gotta get me one of those!



Honestly...it really is simpler than it looks. The entire hard core gets left behind, and the pineapple is in perfect slices.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I will just sit quietly in a corner. I do have my hedgehogs with me. So tired at the moment from all the people contact.
> I am here with you guys, but quietly...


No problem. Lurk away. We encourage lurking if you don't want to participate.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're already in a bit of a state.
> Has anyone been sewing them back together recently?


Maybe the wool spider (if she exists)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll write the note.
> Sorted.
> We have a new Roommate!
> Welcome to The Homework-Eating Hound!


Welcome homework eating hound. I better not tell my lids otherwise they will be bringing their homework and leaving it here.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks at any rate.
> It's not deserved.
> I'm not sure I'd rush into a burning house to rescue a kitten.
> A puppy maybe...


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They were just fine yesterday (just ask Heather ). The Wool Spider must have pulled them together. If she exists.


Snap


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> The only card I received so far is one from my landlord...


The one that says, " Your rent is due! "?


----------



## Momof4

I’ll catch up later. We are camping this week but I brought my cards and stamps. Hopefully I get time to address them.
Hi Adam!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33]





Yvonne G said:


> The one that says, " Your rent is due! "?



Almost! Says, “we’re renovating downstairs and going to drill from 6:30 am every weekday.” [emoji33][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> Thought you all would enjoy how we process fresh pineapple using one of those handy dandy “you have to see to believe” kitchen gizmos....
> 
> From fully ripe fresh pineapple, to perfect slices jarred away and ready to use in 5 mins or less..
> 
> View attachment 257745
> 
> The Fresh Pineapple
> 
> View attachment 257746
> View attachment 257747
> View attachment 257748
> View attachment 257749
> View attachment 257750
> View attachment 257751
> View attachment 257752
> 
> The process: trim the top level, slowly rotate the tool into the top, right to the very bottom, slow and steady. Core stays behind.
> 
> View attachment 257753
> View attachment 257754
> View attachment 257755
> 
> Pineapple slices ready to serve
> 
> 
> View attachment 257756
> 
> Or, drop in a jar.


You're WAY more entertaining than an infomercial!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Almost! Says, “we’re renovating downstairs and going to drill from 6:30 am every weekday.” [emoji33][emoji85][emoji23]


Double [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're already in a bit of a state.
> Has anyone been sewing them back together recently?


I thought about it a while back, but aren't the jellyfish too blob-ish to quilt together neatly?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Welcome homework eating hound. I better not tell my lids otherwise they will be bringing their homework and leaving it here.


My Cat-mittee says that if the new pup can't handle the homework-demolishing duty, they'll volunteer their shredding services.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> The one that says, " Your rent is due! "?


My thoughts exactly! Yvonne said it first...


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’ll catch up later. We are camping this week but I brought my cards and stamps. Hopefully I get time to address them.
> Hi Adam!!


I hope it is warmer where you are #FlippingFreezingHere!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> My Cat-mittee says that if the new pup can't handle the homework-demolishing duty, they'll volunteer their shredding services.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257707



That could be Lola's diary at the moment!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> What a week! [emoji23] That could be Lola this summer... @Lyn W


Definitely!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Adam
Morocco was in the U.S. news today.
Apparently some woman there cooked her boyfriend with some rice, etc.
Nice to know that crazy isn't just a symptom of living here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello. LYN.
I've also missed you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Autumnal colors are still enveloping the area - maybe not as brilliant, but the muted colors are still all very nice to enjoy. Here are a few pix including one with a RES out basking on a log.
> 
> Hard to pick a “best in show” but here goes..
> 
> View attachment 257691
> 
> 
> I’ll leave the rest as thumbnails. Last one is for @Kristoff who enjoys B&W.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> I get soo dissapointed when I am finally caught up. Oh well I will just have to come back later to find new posts. Today is raining which is so awesome. I don't think that anyone is going to be complaining today.
> Hey it is Tuesday ( just in case nobody knew![emoji16]) one day down four more to go. I have been procrastinating with my calendars and I really need to get them started so that they can be finished before Christmas. Oh well. Anyway better go into the office so the work day can start. ( I start at 8am but I often sit in my car just catching up on TFO before I need to go in and start. It is a sort of getting me started for the day ritual.)
> Have an awesome Tuesday everyone.
> View attachment 257713


We have had a pretty dry Autumn this year but haven't had any water bans yet. This was in the news the other day - a village in Derbyshire that was drowned tin the 1940s to make a reservoir has been exposed because of the low water levels. People are able to walk amongst the ruins. Is the Ladybower reservoir anywhere near your mum, Linda @JoesMum ?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Have I shared this with you guys? An old video of my Elsa out of her enclosure, chasing after my red toenails


Mmm red! Must be something tasty!! 
Now if only it would stop moving!!
Silly tort!
I may try that with Lola to lure him out in the garden next summer.
You must miss them when you look back at your pics and videos


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello. LYN.
> I've also missed you.


Hi Ed, missed you too!
I do pop in but it's usually quite late in the evening.
Hope all's well with you - how's work at Lowes?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed, missed you too!
> I do pop in but it's usually quite late in the evening.
> Hope all's well with you - how's work at Lowes?


Its going ok.
Nothing like the old job.
But I don't want to be overly critical just yet.
I've been busy with my projects. Some of them are rewarding.
I hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its going ok.
> Nothing like the old job.
> But I don't want to be overly critical just yet.
> I've been busy with my projects. Some of them are rewarding.
> I hope you are well.


Must be quite different to your old job but It will keep you out of trouble!!
All good with me thanks - work keeping me out of trouble too - unfortunately!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope, I make personalized calendars for my family and get them printed and then give them as gifts at Christmas.
> Like this one:
> 
> View attachment 257717


Lovely idea, may get one made of my family - so that's just me and Lola.
Hmmm........my wider family may not be that impressed having me and a tortoise on their wall for 12 months!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings..
> 
> Thought you all would enjoy how we process fresh pineapple using one of those handy dandy “you have to see to believe” kitchen gizmos....
> 
> From fully ripe fresh pineapple, to perfect slices jarred away and ready to use in 5 mins or less..
> 
> View attachment 257745
> 
> The Fresh Pineapple
> 
> View attachment 257746
> View attachment 257747
> View attachment 257748
> View attachment 257749
> View attachment 257750
> View attachment 257751
> View attachment 257752
> 
> The process: trim the top level, slowly rotate the tool into the top, right to the very bottom, slow and steady. Core stays behind.
> 
> View attachment 257753
> View attachment 257754
> View attachment 257755
> 
> Pineapple slices ready to serve
> 
> 
> View attachment 257756
> 
> Or, drop in a jar.


Clever gadget!
I love pineapple but just buy tinned.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Been keeping an eye on the calendar competition.
> Lovely to see that Jacques got a month!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hi, Linda!


I must have a look at that. 
That's great news for Bea and Jacques.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Clever gadget!
> I love pineapple but just buy tinned.



You must....it’s almost too easy to use.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You must....it’s almost too easy to use.


I'll look out for one.
Considering I don't cook I have practically every kitchen gadget going!
Including things like a cream maker and a lattice pastry roller!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Sure, Debora. We all need our peas and quiet sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 257757


Very true!
Thanks for the podcast Lena!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone [emoji851][emoji217]



Good evening Noel! Guess what I got today? It was the cutest card that reminded me of Garfield & Odie.. That’s what My parents used to call my sister & I ..... can you believe that I was Odie???? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
THANK YOU for the very sweet card & the nice memory!


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji23][emoji217]


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll write the note.
> Sorted.
> We have a new Roommate!
> Welcome to The Homework-Eating Hound!


NoteS!
Good that's taken care of.
I'll have to dig out my book of excuses received by teachers to give you some inspiration!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’ll catch up later. We are camping this week but I brought my cards and stamps. Hopefully I get time to address them.
> Hi Adam!!


Have a great week camping!
I heard on the news that there'd been some much needed rain in CA today which is always case when I've been camping in UK.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Almost! Says, “we’re renovating downstairs and going to drill from 6:30 am every weekday.” [emoji33][emoji85][emoji23]


That will save you setting your alarm!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam
> Morocco was in the U.S. news today.
> Apparently some woman there cooked her boyfriend with some rice, etc.
> Nice to know that crazy isn't just a symptom of living here.



Rice!!!
I prefer chips (fries) with mine -"....and a nice chianti" !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


Hi
And THANK YOU for my very first 2018 Chtistmas card. Though I haven't opened it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Rice!!!
> I prefer chips (fries) with mine -"....and a nice chianti" !


Indeed.
Or better yet...Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


Hi Noel - a very quick one because I'm about to take myself off to bed.
It's 01.35 here and I haven't been able to sleep but think I might now I've caught up.
Hope you are having a good Tuesday!


----------



## Lyn W

Time I said goodnight Ed and Noel.
So speak soon and take care.
Nos da!


----------



## AZtortMom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi
> And THANK YOU for my very first 2018 Chtistmas card. Though I haven't opened it.



You’re welcome [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Time I said goodnight Ed and Noel.
> So speak soon and take care.
> Nos da!



Good night Lyn [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Time I said goodnight Ed and Noel.
> So speak soon and take care.
> Nos da!


Good night Lyn
Sorry.
I've been whining on a new car repair post I created.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My Cat-mittee says that if the new pup can't handle the homework-demolishing duty, they'll volunteer their shredding services.


Whahaha. I think we might have a problem keeping them occupied with enough homework. [emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam
> Morocco was in the U.S. news today.
> Apparently some woman there cooked her boyfriend with some rice, etc.
> Nice to know that crazy isn't just a symptom of living here.


Oh my word. !!! If I hated my husband that much, I most certainly would not cook him to eat. He would give me indigestion as payback.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We have had a pretty dry Autumn this year but haven't had any water bans yet. This was in the news the other day - a village in Derbyshire that was drowned tin the 1940s to make a reservoir has been exposed because of the low water levels. People are able to walk amongst the ruins. Is the Ladybower reservoir anywhere near your mum, Linda @JoesMum ?


Interesting history to go and have a look at.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely idea, may get one made of my family - so that's just me and Lola.
> Hmmm........my wider family may not be that impressed having me and a tortoise on their wall for 12 months!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I am sure they would love looking at your faces for 12 months. And if they complain about not seeing you, you can then direct them to a month.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. !!! If I hated my husband that much, I most certainly would not cook him to eat. He would give me indigestion as payback.


Apparently she fed him to guests and friends.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'll look out for one.
> Considering I don't cook I have practically every kitchen gadget going!
> Including things like a cream maker and a lattice pastry roller!!


Did you have ambitious plans at one stage?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


Good Morning.
How is it going on your side of the world?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257801
> 
> [emoji23][emoji217]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> NoteS!
> Good that's taken care of.
> I'll have to dig out my book of excuses received by teachers to give you some inspiration!


I bet you could publish a book of actual excuses received over the years.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That will save you setting your alarm!


Good Thinking.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. It is a sunny day again although the wind is pumping something fierce. 
Have an awesome Hump Day everyone.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently she fed him to guests and friends.


Didn't Hannibal also feed some of his victims to guests of his? And almost makes one want to eat food that only you yourself have cooked.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently she fed him to guests and friends.


You are up late or is that early?


----------



## CarolM

@Bee62 how are you doing? I am sending more healing vibes your way. And remember honey is a great healing agent.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Mmm red! Must be something tasty!!
> Now if only it would stop moving!!
> Silly tort!
> I may try that with Lola to lure him out in the garden next summer.
> You must miss them when you look back at your pics and videos


Do try it. Worked on Kristoff too, and on Joe. (Not that those two needed any luring to ram your ankles to get you out of their territory...)
I miss K&E a lot.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Very true!
> Thanks for the podcast Lena!


I'll take that gratitude with a grain of salt


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


Hi Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good evening Noel! Guess what I got today? It was the cutest card that reminded me of Garfield & Odie.. That’s what My parents used to call my sister & I ..... can you believe that I was Odie???? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> THANK YOU for the very sweet card & the nice memory!


Another card?? Heather, are you married to a postman by any chance?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257801
> 
> [emoji23][emoji217]



    

Goes straight to my Facebook!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Rice!!!
> I prefer chips (fries) with mine -"....and a nice chianti" !





ZEROPILOT said:


> Indeed.
> Or better yet...Diet Mountain Dew.


 Keep calm, everyone. They're just joking. Not a big dill...


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently she fed him to guests and friends.


She didn't hate him. She hated all those guests (probably from his side of the family) who kept coming. Swheat...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That will save you setting your alarm!





CarolM said:


> Good Thinking.



It could be his response to us getting the piano...  In that case I'm glad he didn't take away our keys...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. It is a sunny day again although the wind is pumping something fierce.
> Have an awesome Hump Day everyone.
> View attachment 257813


Beautiful view. Good morning, Carol! I'm looking forward to go wine-shopping tomorrow and gift-shopping for family on Friday.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Didn't Hannibal also feed some of his victims to guests of his? And almost makes one want to eat food that only you yourself have cooked.


I guess daughter's friends all watched that movie: they barely eat anything in my house! Or maybe they're all budding Gordons Ramsey...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> @Bee62 how are you doing? I am sending more healing vibes your way. And remember honey is a great healing agent.


Miss you, @Bee62. Hope you're getting better.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We have had a pretty dry Autumn this year but haven't had any water bans yet. This was in the news the other day - a village in Derbyshire that was drowned tin the 1940s to make a reservoir has been exposed because of the low water levels. People are able to walk amongst the ruins. Is the Ladybower reservoir anywhere near your mum, Linda @JoesMum ?



Ladybower is closest to my sister, but it’s not far. We go there for walks 

As for walking the ruins, it’s not recommended. They keep having to rescue people from the mud!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'll look out for one.
> Considering I don't cook I have practically every kitchen gadget going!
> Including things like a cream maker and a lattice pastry roller!!



They look pretty [emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257801
> 
> [emoji23][emoji217]



That’s brilliant! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I had a few chores to do before allowing myself to drop in this morning. 

Things are getting a bit busy on my moderator forum too. I’m just off to deal with some sneaky advertising by a company that definitely knows the rules.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Miss you, @Bee62. Hope you're getting better.


Hi Lena. Miss you too.
My leg is getting better. I think soon I will be back here again.
In German we have a saying: Unkraut vergeht nicht.
Translated it means: Pest plants never die ........
Nice, isn`t it ????


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a few chores to do before allowing myself to drop in this morning.
> 
> Things are getting a bit busy on my moderator forum too. I’m just off to deal with some sneaky advertising by a company that definitely knows the rules.


I had to deal with that all the time when I was a mod. I had some pretty complex algorithms to fight off abuse, but there's always those smarter and more determined than me, so they usually found ways around it. Especially the Chinese ads trying to sell custom kitchens. Ugh...as if! Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. Miss you too.
> My leg is getting better. I think soon I will be back here again.
> In German we have a saying: Unkraut vergeht nicht.
> Translated it means: Pest plants never die ........
> Nice, isn`t it ????


I am glad you are recovering Sabine. We really have missed you about the place. Look how pleased Montgomery is! * Gives him a tummy tickle *

I like your saying!


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> I had to deal with that all the time when I was a mod. I had some pretty complex algorithms to fight off abuse, but there's always those smarter and more determined than me, so they usually found ways around it. Especially the Chinese ads trying to sell custom kitchens. Ugh...as if! Lol


This is a company that knows the rules only too well and keeps coming up with new wheezes to get round the rules. The problem is that it isn't anything we haven't seen before. And salesmen don't always seem to have the highest IQs; the Chinese bots are much smarter  On this occasion they have ended up embarrassing their customers by asking them to place glowing recommendations. It's a shame they told them what to say; identikit posts stand out


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am glad you are recovering Sabine. We really have missed you about the place. Look how pleased Montgomery is! * Gives him a tummy tickle *
> 
> I like your saying!


Thank you Linda. I sure will give Montgomery a good scrub. He served me a hot coffee and I like it. It is good being back in the CDR.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Apparently she fed him to guests and friends.


SO glad that wasn't in Florida. We get more than enough weird and crazy here, but that one's a couple notches up from normal Florida weird and crazy.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. Miss you too.
> My leg is getting better. I think soon I will be back here again.
> In German we have a saying: Unkraut vergeht nicht.
> Translated it means: Pest plants never die ........
> Nice, isn`t it ????



Germans can be very poetic. When they want to! [emoji23]
Glad you’re getting better, my friend!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Another card?? Heather, are you married to a postman by any chance?



Lol!! All the postal services are very familiar with my route because my business mail comes here too. ( I run an office from my home) but I’m starting to feel a bit guilty.. I have deliberately held on to TORTOISE cards n gifts inside the USA so it would be close to Christmas .. I don’t think i can stand it any more... [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Everyone!
@Bee62 I’m so glad your feeling better. Lena, your humor is so special... I have to scroll through the posts even when I’m too busy just to get my daily dose of @Kristoff .. Everyone here in The cdr contributes to a “special” part of my day [emoji38]


----------



## EllieMay

a rehab project going well!!!


----------



## no one

Hello Bee and everyone else!! 
We have the same saying, Onkruid vergaat niet. Onkruid is weeds. What we feed our Torts. Hmmm...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did you all notice whose BIRTHDAY it is today! Birthday greetings to @Bee62 !


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. I sure will give Montgomery a good scrub. He served me a hot coffee and I like it. It is good being back in the CDR.


I'm sure Montgomery won't mind if you prop your leg on him.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Bee62 Happy Birthday! 

It's two weeks before mine, actually. 

Will the kitties sing you a birthday song? I wonder, would they sing auf Deutsch or Americanish?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! All the postal services are very familiar with my route because my business mail comes here too. ( I run an office from my home) but I’m starting to feel a bit guilty.. I have deliberately held on to TORTOISE cards n gifts inside the USA so it would be close to Christmas .. I don’t think i can stand it any more... [emoji16]



And I got the lovely card from you! They do love you at the post office! 
Can I share a picture, please? [emoji120] The card has three very beautiful persons. [emoji6][emoji217]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! All the postal services are very familiar with my route because my business mail comes here too. ( I run an office from my home) but I’m starting to feel a bit guilty.. I have deliberately held on to TORTOISE cards n gifts inside the USA so it would be close to Christmas .. I don’t think i can stand it any more... [emoji16]


YOU feel guilty? I finally bought Christmas cards yesterday. I hope to get them addressed over the long Thanksgiving weekend so they can go out on Monday.

Did I mention this is the first time I'm sending out Christmas cards in, well... Ever?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 257820
> a rehab project going well!!!



Oh, how cute! At least this one is of a normal size. So so lovely! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Germans can be very poetic. When they want to! [emoji23]
> Glad you’re getting better, my friend!


Ja wohl! (I hope I got the spelling correct on that. I haven't studied German since college.)


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Hello Bee and everyone else!!
> We have the same saying, Onkruid vergaat niet. Onkruid is weeds. What we feed our Torts. Hmmm...



“Niet” sounds like Russian «нет». It just occurred to me that our “no” is not that far from “nicht” and “not”. Hello, Indo-European cousins! Or should I say привет?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all notice whose BIRTHDAY it is today! Birthday greetings to @Bee62 !



Noooo! I was on the app. Happy happy birthday, our special friend! And happy TFOversary, @Bee62! (A week ago.) Best wishes, Sabine!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji322]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. Miss you too.
> My leg is getting better. I think soon I will be back here again.
> In German we have a saying: Unkraut vergeht nicht.
> Translated it means: Pest plants never die ........
> Nice, isn`t it ????


Unkraut... Is the Kraut part related to the Kraut part of Sauerkraut?

I could look it up online, but it tends to stick in my mind better if I can ask a native or pseudo-native German speaker.


----------



## no one

Unkraut = Weeds. Sauerkraut = zuurkool. Kool =Cabbage


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> This is a company that knows the rules only too well and keeps coming up with new wheezes to get round the rules. The problem is that it isn't anything we haven't seen before. And salesmen don't always seem to have the highest IQs; the Chinese bots are much smarter  On this occasion they have ended up embarrassing their customers by asking them to place glowing recommendations. It's a shame they told them what to say; identikit posts stand out


It's the difference between paraphrasing and parroting. It's not like it's a campaign to influence a government official (where numbers of contacts really do count).


----------



## no one

Weeds like plantain, dandelion. Things that will always grow back.

It's funny, my mother is always trying to get ride of the weeds in her garden. And I plant them for my Tortoises. She rather vigoriously tries to get ride of them. Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I bet you could publish a book of actual excuses received over the years.


Would that book of excuse notes be published with or without the grades (of the notes themselves), marked up edits, and/or suggestions on how they could have been more effective?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

*debora* said:


> Weeds like plantain, dandelion. Things that will always grow back.
> 
> It's funny, my mother is always trying to get ride of the weeds in her garden. And I plant them for my Tortoises. She rather vigoriously tries to get ride of them. Lol


Maybe she needs to tortoise proof her garden. Then your tortoises can visit to mow the lawn!


----------



## no one

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe she needs to tortoise proof her garden. Then your tortoises can visit to mow the lawn!



You might be on to something there!! Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

*debora* said:


> Unkraut = Weeds. Sauerkraut = zuurkool. Kool =Cabbage


I find the word relationships between (and within) languages to be quite interesting.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> And I got the lovely card from you! They do love you at the post office!
> Can I share a picture, please? [emoji120] The card has three very beautiful persons. [emoji6][emoji217]



Yayyyy! But don’t share.. I have one card for many people


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> YOU feel guilty? I finally bought Christmas cards yesterday. I hope to get them addressed over the long Thanksgiving weekend so they can go out on Monday.
> 
> Did I mention this is the first time I'm sending out Christmas cards in, well... Ever?



Lol.. I understand I am ONLY sending cards to my CDR friends... [emoji847]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh, how cute! At least this one is of a normal size. So so lovely! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



We have had “BeeBop” for a couple weeks now.. He is past his danger points now and eating some solid foods. He should do well if I can keep daughter from spoiling him


----------



## EllieMay

*debora* said:


> Weeds like plantain, dandelion. Things that will always grow back.
> 
> It's funny, my mother is always trying to get ride of the weeds in her garden. And I plant them for my Tortoises. She rather vigoriously tries to get ride of them. Lol



This is the first year that I have ever appreciated dandelions now it’s the only thing I have left!!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

@Bee62
I hope you have the best birthday ever! Huge Ehugs and cake to you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I seem to have a bad case of the lazies today. I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, I'm dressed and combed, but here I sit.

So far this year the weather hasn't been very cold. Most nights have only dipped down into the 40'sF. That's working outside weather. . . and believe me, there's plenty of work to do out there.

A few weeks ago I changed my errand running day from Fridays to Thursdays. So I'm wondering if the stores I go to will be open this Thursday. For those of you "across the pond," this Thursday is the day us USAians commemorate a harvest festival put on by the Pilgrims in 1621. I don't have a "harvest" to celebrate, but I sure do love me a turkey dinner (the traditional Thanksgiving Day meal). I love it so much in fact that once the turkey is bought and put in my refrigerator, as soon as it is thawed, it is cooked. So I ate my Thanksgiving Day meal two days ago.

Speaking of Thanksgiving Day, traditionally the day AFTER Thanksgiving is deemed Black Friday. I don't know where the term 'black friday' came from, but it refers to the day after Thanksgiving, regarded as the first day of the traditional Christmas shopping season, on which retailers offer special reduced prices. For a couple years now, merchants have gotten creative and have started their Black Friday deals a week or so ahead of time. Since I don't do crowds, I don't take advantage of Black Friday. And believe me, it IS crowded! 

I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go.


----------



## no one

So you don't like crowds either Yvonne? We now have two things in common that I know of. Lol
Good that you use your wood stove now. I personally hate being cold. But that has something to do with my Artritis I guess.

Sometimes it is nice just to sit. But if you have errands to do. Hup, off you go...
Have a nice day!!


----------



## no one

I think I want to get to a 1000 posts this week. Shall I make it? Probably not, but One can try. Only 55 to go...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. I sure will give Montgomery a good scrub. He served me a hot coffee and I like it. It is good being back in the CDR.


And a very Happy Birthday to you too! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag [emoji177][emoji512][emoji253]

I hope you are able to have a good day and that your cats and torts spoil you


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! All the postal services are very familiar with my route because my business mail comes here too. ( I run an office from my home) but I’m starting to feel a bit guilty.. I have deliberately held on to TORTOISE cards n gifts inside the USA so it would be close to Christmas .. I don’t think i can stand it any more... [emoji16]


I'm holding out for the Christmas stamps!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I seem to have a bad case of the lazies today. I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, I'm dressed and combed, but here I sit.
> 
> So far this year the weather hasn't been very cold. Most nights have only dipped down into the 40'sF. That's working outside weather. . . and believe me, there's plenty of work to do out there.
> 
> A few weeks ago I changed my errand running day from Fridays to Thursdays. So I'm wondering if the stores I go to will be open this Thursday. For those of you "across the pond," this Thursday is the day us USAians commemorate a harvest festival put on by the Pilgrims in 1621. I don't have a "harvest" to celebrate, but I sure do love me a turkey dinner (the traditional Thanksgiving Day meal). I love it so much in fact that once the turkey is bought and put in my refrigerator, as soon as it is thawed, it is cooked. So I ate my Thanksgiving Day meal two days ago.
> 
> Speaking of Thanksgiving Day, traditionally the day AFTER Thanksgiving is deemed Black Friday. I don't know where the term 'black friday' came from, but it refers to the day after Thanksgiving, regarded as the first day of the traditional Christmas shopping season, on which retailers offer special reduced prices. For a couple years now, merchants have gotten creative and have started their Black Friday deals a week or so ahead of time. Since I don't do crowds, I don't take advantage of Black Friday. And believe me, it IS crowded!
> 
> I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go.


I don't do black Friday here either. It has made its way over the Atlantic despite us not doing Thanksgiving. 

It is cold and grey and dull and damp here and that weather doesn't make you want to do anything. 

I am glad you have the stove fired up now. Stay warm!


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> I think I want to get to a 1000 posts this week. Shall I make it? Probably not, but One can try. Only 55 to go...


That's easy in the CDR? We spend far too much time chatting


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Advertisers dealt with for a while. It will get worse before it gets better. There's a big trade show in January and we always get this problem on my other forum in the run up. One company had the nerve to start the post "This isn't an advert" and then went on to say how wonderful their product was [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Weeds like plantain, dandelion. Things that will always grow back.
> 
> It's funny, my mother is always trying to get ride of the weeds in her garden. And I plant them for my Tortoises. She rather vigoriously tries to get ride of them. Lol


Imagine, how many funny looks I got when I was collecting dandelion seeds in a park here. A man walking a dog actually came over and asked why in the world I would be doing that.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Yayyyy! But don’t share.. I have one card for many people


Oh... *goes to whine in Corner 4*


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Would that book of excuse notes be published with or without the grades (of the notes themselves), marked up edits, and/or suggestions on how they could have been more effective?


Lyn can supply the excuses and you can proof read them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Another card?? Heather, are you married to a postman by any chance?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> She didn't hate him. She hated all those guests (probably from his side of the family) who kept coming. Swheat...


Good point.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> She didn't hate him. She hated all those guests (probably from his side of the family) who kept coming. Swheat...


Although the story that I read said that she fed him to workers.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It could be his response to us getting the piano...  In that case I'm glad he didn't take away our keys...


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful view. Good morning, Carol! I'm looking forward to go wine-shopping tomorrow and gift-shopping for family on Friday.


Oohhh Wine shopping. Just don't do any whining afterwards please.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I guess daughter's friends all watched that movie: they barely eat anything in my house! Or maybe they're all budding Gordons Ramsey...


Do they swear a lot and throw things in the kitchen?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. Miss you too.
> My leg is getting better. I think soon I will be back here again.
> In German we have a saying: Unkraut vergeht nicht.
> Translated it means: Pest plants never die ........
> Nice, isn`t it ????


So glad you popped in. Thinking of you. [emoji176] [emoji176]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 257820
> a rehab project going well!!!


Two someone's looking extremely happy. You have such a good heart.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all notice whose BIRTHDAY it is today! Birthday greetings to @Bee62 !


What!!! Thank Mark. The app does not tell you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And I got the lovely card from you! They do love you at the post office!
> Can I share a picture, please? [emoji120] The card has three very beautiful persons. [emoji6][emoji217]


The three wise woman by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> YOU feel guilty? I finally bought Christmas cards yesterday. I hope to get them addressed over the long Thanksgiving weekend so they can go out on Monday.
> 
> Did I mention this is the first time I'm sending out Christmas cards in, well... Ever?


Well done. Hopefully we started a trend.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We have had “BeeBop” for a couple weeks now.. He is past his danger points now and eating some solid foods. He should do well if I can keep daughter from spoiling him


Good luck on that. By the look on your daughters face it is too late.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> What!!! Thank Mark. The app does not tell you.


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/best-wishes-to-bee62.171352/#post-1683231


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I seem to have a bad case of the lazies today. I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, I'm dressed and combed, but here I sit.
> 
> So far this year the weather hasn't been very cold. Most nights have only dipped down into the 40'sF. That's working outside weather. . . and believe me, there's plenty of work to do out there.
> 
> A few weeks ago I changed my errand running day from Fridays to Thursdays. So I'm wondering if the stores I go to will be open this Thursday. For those of you "across the pond," this Thursday is the day us USAians commemorate a harvest festival put on by the Pilgrims in 1621. I don't have a "harvest" to celebrate, but I sure do love me a turkey dinner (the traditional Thanksgiving Day meal). I love it so much in fact that once the turkey is bought and put in my refrigerator, as soon as it is thawed, it is cooked. So I ate my Thanksgiving Day meal two days ago.
> 
> Speaking of Thanksgiving Day, traditionally the day AFTER Thanksgiving is deemed Black Friday. I don't know where the term 'black friday' came from, but it refers to the day after Thanksgiving, regarded as the first day of the traditional Christmas shopping season, on which retailers offer special reduced prices. For a couple years now, merchants have gotten creative and have started their Black Friday deals a week or so ahead of time. Since I don't do crowds, I don't take advantage of Black Friday. And believe me, it IS crowded!
> 
> I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go.


They have started the Black Friday thing here now too. First time was last year. And they are having one this Friday as well.


----------



## no one

JoesMum said:


> That's easy in the CDR? We spend far too much time chatting



Maybe, I am not sure... Sometimes I just sit here and be quiet. A well. Lol


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I think I want to get to a 1000 posts this week. Shall I make it? Probably not, but One can try. Only 55 to go...


Well you have 4 more days until the end of the week so it should be doable.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That's easy in the CDR? We spend far too much time chatting


True story.


----------



## no one

Kristoff said:


> Imagine, how many funny looks I got when I was collecting dandelion seeds in a park here. A man walking a dog actually came over and asked why in the world I would be doing that.



Yes I can imagine... I get the same look when I collect weeds. And when I find a lot, I even have big, silly smile on my face. Haha!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Imagine, how many funny looks I got when I was collecting dandelion seeds in a park here. A man walking a dog actually came over and asked why in the world I would be doing that.


Lucky me. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh... *goes to whine in Corner 4*


I told you no whining after your shopping.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Well you have 4 more days until the end of the week so it should be doable.



Doable, I like that word. Thank you...


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> True story.



I believe you. Cause there is SO MUCH prove!! Lol


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Yes I can imagine... I get the same look when I collect weeds. And when I find a lot, I even have big, silly smile on my face. Haha!!


You can always tell when someone owns a tort. We are the only gardeners who actually encourage weeds.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Doable, I like that word. Thank you...


You are welcome. [emoji3]


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> They have started the Black Friday thing here now too. First time was last year. And they are having one this Friday as well.



I saw that here too, Black Friday. But it started this monday already. It also started last year I think. But as you know, I don't like crowded places, like Yvonne. So not for me.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> You can always tell when someone owns a tort. We are the only gardeners who actually encourage weeds.



That's true. I even get whole plants (weeds) from outside and put them in my garden. My husband helps me, even though he feels kind of funny doing it. Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You can always tell when someone owns a tort. We are the only gardeners who actually encourage weeds.



Same here....almost EVERYONE in our area, on our street use a lawn service like True Green - constantly spreading weed killer, or dropping fertilizer... Of course we don’t....


----------



## CarolM

@Bee62 A very Happy Birthday.

A little song especially for you. I hope you have a very special day.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I believe you. Cause there is SO MUCH prove!! Lol


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I saw that here too, Black Friday. But it started this monday already. It also started last year I think. But as you know, I don't like crowded places, like Yvonne. So not for me.


So not for me either. I hate that kind of crowd too.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> That's true. I even get whole plants (weeds) from outside and put them in my garden. My husband helps me, even though he feels kind of funny doing it. Lol


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Same here....almost EVERYONE in our area, on our street use a lawn service like True Green - constantly spreading weed killer, or dropping fertilizer... Of course we don’t....


Yup. Sounds totally familiar.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/best-wishes-to-bee62.171352/#post-1683231



Thanks Yvonne. I have posted


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You can always tell when someone owns a tort. We are the only gardeners who actually encourage weeds.



I’m encouraging them for wildlife now


----------



## no one

Guess what I had for dinner today?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m encouraging them for wildlife now


Good on you.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Guess what I had for dinner today?


Weeds?


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Weeds?



Haha!! Nope, you may try again.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Haha!! Nope, you may try again.


Chicken with a dandelion salad.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Chicken with a dandelion salad.



You are funny!! But no...


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> You are funny!! But no...


Feta and spinach quiche


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Feta and spinach quiche



Is that what you are having? 
Ok, I give you a hint. I just ate it last week.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Is that what you are having?
> Ok, I give you a hint. I just ate it last week.


Nope. I had mac and cheese. And if you ate it last week how can you have it tonight. And if it came back this week I would certainly not be eating it again. ... Just saying.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Nope. I had mac and cheese. And if you ate it last week how can you have it tonight. And if it came back this week I would certainly not be eating it again. ... Just saying.



Ok, now I really know you are funny!! I laughed so hard, my husband asked me what was wrong.
But you are right, I should not be eating what I already ate. Why did I not think of that?!


----------



## no one

It was pancakes. Those delicious wheat free pancakes with old cheese and syrup. I missed pancakes.


----------



## no one

I can't have mac and cheese anymore either. So much I can't eat anymore. *sad*


----------



## no one

Psst, only 40 post more to go. Lol


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I seem to have a bad case of the lazies today. I've got a nice fire going in the wood stove, I'm dressed and combed, but here I sit.
> 
> So far this year the weather hasn't been very cold. Most nights have only dipped down into the 40'sF. That's working outside weather. . . and believe me, there's plenty of work to do out there.
> 
> A few weeks ago I changed my errand running day from Fridays to Thursdays. So I'm wondering if the stores I go to will be open this Thursday. For those of you "across the pond," this Thursday is the day us USAians commemorate a harvest festival put on by the Pilgrims in 1621. I don't have a "harvest" to celebrate, but I sure do love me a turkey dinner (the traditional Thanksgiving Day meal). I love it so much in fact that once the turkey is bought and put in my refrigerator, as soon as it is thawed, it is cooked. So I ate my Thanksgiving Day meal two days ago.
> 
> Speaking of Thanksgiving Day, traditionally the day AFTER Thanksgiving is deemed Black Friday. I don't know where the term 'black friday' came from, but it refers to the day after Thanksgiving, regarded as the first day of the traditional Christmas shopping season, on which retailers offer special reduced prices. For a couple years now, merchants have gotten creative and have started their Black Friday deals a week or so ahead of time. Since I don't do crowds, I don't take advantage of Black Friday. And believe me, it IS crowded!
> 
> I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go.



Hope your turkey dinner was lovely! 

I think I know why it’s called Black Friday. 

First of all, and I’m speaking from experience as an international student back in 2006, you have to get up very early if you’re to get any deals at all. In fact it was so early when we got up, it was pitch black outside. I’m sure all others do that too, because when we got to the mall of our choice, and the sky was still pitch black (it was a cloudy night), a long line had already formed. 

And the second reason are all the black eyes people give each other when fighting over that last item in stock. A very aptly named day! Seen it all. 

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Ok, now I really know you are funny!! I laughed so hard, my husband asked me what was wrong.
> But you are right, I should not be eating what I already ate. Why did I not think of that?!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> I think I want to get to a 1000 posts this week. Shall I make it? Probably not, but One can try. Only 55 to go...



Easy peasy. Stay in the CDR for a couple of hours.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I'm holding out for the Christmas stamps!



Are you waiting for Black Friday? Does Royal Mail even do Black Friday??


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> It was pancakes. Those delicious wheat free pancakes with old cheese and syrup. I missed pancakes.


Oh yes. I forgot about that. Now I want pancakes with blueberry filling again.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I can't have mac and cheese anymore either. So much I can't eat anymore. *sad*


So sorry. It must be very difficult.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Psst, only 40 post more to go. Lol


Yayyyy. 40 is nothing.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I don't do black Friday here either. It has made its way over the Atlantic despite us not doing Thanksgiving.
> 
> It is cold and grey and dull and damp here and that weather doesn't make you want to do anything.
> 
> I am glad you have the stove fired up now. Stay warm!



I’m doing the Black-and-Green Friday this year! First I’ll go buy some gifts for husband’s niece and nephew. Then I’ll go trade my junk for somebody else’s and lament the spread of consumerism. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji56]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> That's easy in the CDR? We spend far too much time chatting



SNAP’ish [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Although the story that I read said that she fed him to workers.



Were they doing some renovations in her house? And they had been hired by the man, who promised they’d be finished in no time?In that case, one could sympathize...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope your turkey dinner was lovely!
> 
> I think I know why it’s called Black Friday.
> 
> First of all, and I’m speaking from experience as an international student back in 2006, you have to get up very early if you’re to get any deals at all. In fact it was so early when we got up, it was pitch black outside. I’m sure all others do that too, because when we got to the mall of our choice, and the sky was still pitch black (it was a cloudy night), a long line had already formed.
> 
> And the second reason are all the black eyes people give each other when fighting over that last item in stock. A very aptly named day! Seen it all.
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Yip. That is why I don't participate.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oohhh Wine shopping. Just don't do any whining afterwards please.



Those two don’t go together! Provided the shop is stocked well [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> It was pancakes. Those delicious wheat free pancakes with old cheese and syrup. I missed pancakes.


Yummy!


----------



## no one

Kristoff said:


> Easy peasy. Stay in the CDR for a couple of hours.



It seems that way, yes. I am making headway... lol


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Those two don’t go together! Provided the shop is stocked well [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] I have heard a wine or two after wine shopping.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do they swear a lot and throw things in the kitchen?



You don’t wanna know


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You don’t wanna know


Hmm. Better to not know then.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> So sorry. It must be very difficult.



Thank you for saying that Carol. I try not to think about it to much. But sometimes you think, oh that I cannot eat anymore, and that, and that... and so on.
But I must not complain. There are people who don't have any food at all.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The three wise woman by any chance?



They’re three. I doubt they’re wise though... and sexing might still be tricky at this stage?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lucky me. [emoji3] [emoji3]



Yip. Did it for your beauties! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I told you no whining after your shopping.



Oops. In my defense, haven’t done my shopping yet. Tomorrow morning, first thing. 
Oh wait. I’ll have to take daughter to school before that. Second thing then! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Thank you for saying that Carol. I try not to think about it to much. But sometimes you think, oh that I cannot eat anymore, and that, and that... and so on.
> But I must not complain. There are people who don't have any food at all.


Still not nice. What happens if you eat any of that stuff?


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> That's true. I even get whole plants (weeds) from outside and put them in my garden. My husband helps me, even though he feels kind of funny doing it. Lol



My husband would feel funny helping me too!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I’m encouraging them for wildlife now



It’s only a matter of time. Whenever you’ve had enough of your travels...


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Guess what I had for dinner today?



Dandelion salad?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Weeds?



SNAP’ish!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They’re three. I doubt they’re wise though... and sexing might still be tricky at this stage?


Oh oh oh oh . I know. But I won't tell.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Chicken with a dandelion salad.



OK, you went one step farther than me, so still SNAP’ish


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yip. Did it for your beauties! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I must take a pic of the dandies that have grown.


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Psst, only 40 post more to go. Lol



Great job! You’ll be there before Sunday!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] I have heard a wine or two after wine shopping.



Never heard any. Maybe because when I’m wine-shopping, I just buy wine. I don’t drink it too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh oh oh oh . I know. But I won't tell.



Let this be a secret shrouded in darkness (of the CDR). I’ll just say it’s beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I must take a pic of the dandies that have grown.



I’m still shocked they actually reached you. [emoji23][emoji23] I guess God loves bowsprit torts too!


----------



## Kristoff

Phew. Caught up. You guys do talk a lot, don’t you? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oops. In my defense, haven’t done my shopping yet. Tomorrow morning, first thing.
> Oh wait. I’ll have to take daughter to school before that. Second thing then! [emoji23]


2nd place is good too.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Still not nice. What happens if you eat any of that stuff?



I can get a lot of pain in my stomach, windy and diarrhea sometimes. Moody, kind of depressed and very, very tired. Bloated like I am pregnant and I have to pee a lot. Sometimes even agressive. And I hold water. I think that is everything. Not funny right... oh, even my Artritis was worse because of it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m still shocked they actually reached you. [emoji23][emoji23] I guess God loves bowsprit torts too!


Ha ha ha. That must be true.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Phew. Caught up. You guys do talk a lot, don’t you? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


No not at all.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Dandelion salad?


Snap


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I can get a lot of pain in my stomach, windy and diarrhea sometimes. Moody, kind of depressed and very, very tired. Bloated like I am pregnant and I have to pee a lot. Sometimes even agressive. And I hold water. I think that is everything. Not funny right... oh, even my Artritis was worse because of it.


And that is because you are lactose and wheat intolerant?


----------



## no one

Yes and Pork. But not intolerant, allergic. That is a lot right? You wouldn't believe it. But it is true. I sometimes think that I am more sensitive then others. My children are allergic to lactose too.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Yes and Pork. But not intolerant, allergic. That is a lot right? You wouldn't believe it. But it is true. I sometimes think that I am more sensitive then others. My children are allergic to lactose too.


Shame. Really hard when most of the food out there is based on those ingredients. Good luck.


----------



## no one

But some things might also be from fibromyalgie. Is it called that in English? I don't know.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> But some things might also be from fibromyalgie. Is it called that in English? I don't know.


Yes. Sjoe you really don't have any luck.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Shame. Really hard when most of the food out there is based on those ingredients. Good luck.



Yes, it was a real puzzle when I first found out. Reading every label, I still do. But I get more and more used to it.
And thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> I can get a lot of pain in my stomach, windy and diarrhea sometimes. Moody, kind of depressed and very, very tired. Bloated like I am pregnant and I have to pee a lot. Sometimes even agressive. And I hold water. I think that is everything. Not funny right... oh, even my Artritis was worse because of it.



Oh, that’s not nice at all. 

What torts do you have, Debora? I know you have it in your signature but I’m using the app...


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> Yes. Sjoe you really don't have any luck.



But I do have Tortoises!! 
And one only gets what he can carry. At least that is what I tell my self.


----------



## CarolM

Good Night All. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## no one

Good night Carol!! Sleep well... and have some nice dreams.


----------



## no one

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that’s not nice at all.
> 
> What torts do you have, Debora? I know you have it in your signature but I’m using the app...



I have an Indotestudo Elongata, yellow head Tortoise called Turt. Two Indian Star Tortoises, Indu and Ster. Although Indu might be a Sri Lankan Star. And a little Russian Tortoise, Oleg.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Never heard any. Maybe because when I’m wine-shopping, I just buy wine. I don’t drink it too.


We're going to a wine tasing tomorrow night [emoji485]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Phew. Caught up. You guys do talk a lot, don’t you? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I haven't caught up yet...


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> I have an Indotestudo Elongata, yellow head Tortoise called Turt. Two Indian Star Tortoises, Indu and Ster. Although Indu might be a Sri Lankan Star. And a little Russian Tortoise, Oleg.


That sounds like an really interesting collection


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh. I have caught now. Sweet dreams Carol. I have David Attenborough's latest series 'Dynasties' to watch now so I'll not see you later


----------



## no one

JoesMum said:


> That sounds like an really interesting collection



It is... I am really happy with them!!


----------



## Yvonne G

*debora* said:


> Thank you for saying that Carol. I try not to think about it to much. But sometimes you think, oh that I cannot eat anymore, and that, and that... and so on.
> But I must not complain. There are people who don't have any food at all.


I totally get it. After I had two (or three? I can't remember) bouts of diverticulitis, I finally realized there were several food items I must leave off the menu from now on. The doctor only told me to avoid nuts, but I take it upon myself to avoid any food that doesn't totally break down through the digestive process. . . dates (the skin), peas, tomatoes (the seeds), in fact anything with edible seeds, even pickles. So many things I no longer allow myself to eat. But it seems to be working, because it's been several years since an attack. But because of Christmas, the Ferrero Rocher people are running ad after ad about their candy on TV, and I do so love hazel nuts!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting tweet on my Twitter feed..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello
Let me just pop in in normal ED fashion without reading the 600 posts I missed and ask a question:
What's wrong with Sabine?
Thank you


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Advertisers dealt with for a while. It will get worse before it gets better. There's a big trade show in January and we always get this problem on my other forum in the run up. One company had the nerve to start the post "This isn't an advert" and then went on to say how wonderful their product was [emoji849]


Oh NO... This isn't an ADVERT... 
It's a REVIEW... 
Of a PRODUCT we make
And want YOU to buy...
Although you may not consider
It IMPRESSIVE ENOUGH for 
AUTHENTIC ENDORSEMENTS
And we're too CHEAP to hire 
a PROPER marketing firm... 
Or we ARE the terribly cheap marketing firm, and now you know why!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oohhh Wine shopping. Just don't do any whining afterwards please.



Too late! Go look in corner 4!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Nope. I had mac and cheese. And if you ate it last week how can you have it tonight. And if it came back this week I would certainly not be eating it again. ... Just saying.



YOU JUST MADE ME LAUGH OUT LOUD!! That was so unexpected


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> They’re three. I doubt they’re wise though... and sexing might still be tricky at this stage?



CLUES !!!! Your as bad as my kids ! *shaking my head*. But I must say that intelligence is possible


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Never heard any. Maybe because when I’m wine-shopping, I just buy wine. I don’t drink it too.



Now where’s the fun in that????


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’m still shocked they actually reached you. [emoji23][emoji23] I guess God loves bowsprit torts too!



I know I do!!! Ever since Carol said they are common over there, I’ve been planning my great Tortoise heist!! I haven’t worked out all the travel details as I’m still completing my all-in-one ninja course ‍


----------



## EllieMay

*debora* said:


> But some things might also be from fibromyalgie. Is it called that in English? I don't know.



Yes it is. (I’m not sure about the exact spelling) I understand it to be a nerve disease? My grandmother was diagnosed with it and it would cause her random pain if I remember correctly.. how miserable for you all around[emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

*debora* said:


> I have an Indotestudo Elongata, yellow head Tortoise called Turt. Two Indian Star Tortoises, Indu and Ster. Although Indu might be a Sri Lankan Star. And a little Russian Tortoise, Oleg.



I think pictures are in order here!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> Let me just pop in in normal ED fashion without reading the 600 posts I missed and ask a question:
> What's wrong with Sabine?
> Thank you


If I 'm remembering correctly, she was moving a large tortoise habitat and bumped her leg. it got infected and now it's painful to sit for long periods at the computer.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] I have heard a wine or two after wine shopping.


They call to you, don't they?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Phew. Caught up. You guys do talk a lot, don’t you? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


We listen a lot, too.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> But I do have Tortoises!!
> And one only gets what he can carry. At least that is what I tell my self.


Very True.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We're going to a wine tasing tomorrow night [emoji485]


Did the two of you plan this?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. I have caught now. Sweet dreams Carol. I have David Attenborough's latest series 'Dynasties' to watch now so I'll not see you later


Enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I totally get it. After I had two (or three? I can't remember) bouts of diverticulitis, I finally realized there were several food items I must leave off the menu from now on. The doctor only told me to avoid nuts, but I take it upon myself to avoid any food that doesn't totally break down through the digestive process. . . dates (the skin), peas, tomatoes (the seeds), in fact anything with edible seeds, even pickles. So many things I no longer allow myself to eat. But it seems to be working, because it's been several years since an attack. But because of Christmas, the Ferrero Rocher people are running ad after ad about their candy on TV, and I do so love hazel nuts!


o-O


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting tweet on my Twitter feed..
> 
> View attachment 257850


Lol. It does look like a hedgehog.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> Let me just pop in in normal ED fashion without reading the 600 posts I missed and ask a question:
> What's wrong with Sabine?
> Thank you


She hurt her leg on one of her tort enclosures and it became infected. She also suffers from shingles.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh NO... This isn't an ADVERT...
> It's a REVIEW...
> Of a PRODUCT we make
> And want YOU to buy...
> Although you may not consider
> It IMPRESSIVE ENOUGH for
> AUTHENTIC ENDORSEMENTS
> And we're too CHEAP to hire
> a PROPER marketing firm...
> Or we ARE the terribly cheap marketing firm, and now you know why!


Very clever.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Too late! Go look in corner 4!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji485] [emoji485] [emoji485] [emoji485] [emoji485]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> YOU JUST MADE ME LAUGH OUT LOUD!! That was so unexpected


Lena has been giving me lessons. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I know I do!!! Ever since Carol said they are common over there, I’ve been planning my great Tortoise heist!! I haven’t worked out all the travel details as I’m still completing my all-in-one ninja course ‍


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think pictures are in order here!


Yip. Always.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> If I 'm remembering correctly, she was moving a large tortoise habitat and bumped her leg. it got infected and now it's painful to sit for long periods at the computer.


Well done. Perfect summary.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> They call to you, don't they?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji485] [emoji485] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> We listen a lot, too.


Lots of listening/reading going on in here. And if one does not catch it then another sure will.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up and places to go. It is Thursday only two more days until weekend [emoji1][emoji1]. And I said two because we have only started Thursday. 
The boys and I will be going to watch Fantastic Beasts on Sunday. Can't wait. 

The Sun is shining and the wind is blowing ( which is what normally happens in November) so all is as it should be. 
Have an awesome Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh NO... This isn't an ADVERT...
> It's a REVIEW...
> Of a PRODUCT we make
> And want YOU to buy...
> Although you may not consider
> It IMPRESSIVE ENOUGH for
> AUTHENTIC ENDORSEMENTS
> And we're too CHEAP to hire
> a PROPER marketing firm...
> Or we ARE the terribly cheap marketing firm, and now you know why!





A couple of years back we had a guy claim he wasn't advertising, he was just a teacher saying what a wonderful product something was (on his first ever post) I tapped into his site registration details behind his back and googled his name; he turned up easily on LinkedIn. I challenged him with:
"So it's a complete coincidence that you have the same name as the company Marketing Director then?"

I never got a reply and we never saw them again.

Honestly, this is an IT forum staffed by people who have careers in IT . We are capable of using the internet to check out the suspicious posts. We have had IP addresses resolve to company addresses, company websites confirm exactly who someone is, etc. Marketing people don't seem capable of working this out. 

LinkedIn is usually the quickest route to checking people out. Marketing types like to market themselves


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I know I do!!! Ever since Carol said they are common over there, I’ve been planning my great Tortoise heist!! I haven’t worked out all the travel details as I’m still completing my all-in-one ninja course ‍


And there's me just planning a break in and camping holiday at Aldabraman's ranch


----------



## JoesMum

The wines are from the region of France that we travel to most often, so we might learn something new. Not so much a joint decision and as a no-brainer


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Did the two of you plan this?


It's from the region of France we travel to most frequently, so we might learn something new  

Not so much a joint decision as a no-brainer... we were together when we spotted it.


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> I have an Indotestudo Elongata, yellow head Tortoise called Turt. Two Indian Star Tortoises, Indu and Ster. Although Indu might be a Sri Lankan Star. And a little Russian Tortoise, Oleg.



Beautiful! Were any of them in the calendar contest?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We're going to a wine tasing tomorrow night [emoji485]



At my house? Yay!!!!!!! [emoji847]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all from cold and frosty Kent. There was even a little snow in some areas not far from us! We didn't get any. The local paper has gone into a frenzy with (library) pictures of snow ploughs in action. The actual photos of the snow show something just a bit thicker than the frost we have... less than 1cm/0.5" [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I totally get it. After I had two (or three? I can't remember) bouts of diverticulitis, I finally realized there were several food items I must leave off the menu from now on. The doctor only told me to avoid nuts, but I take it upon myself to avoid any food that doesn't totally break down through the digestive process. . . dates (the skin), peas, tomatoes (the seeds), in fact anything with edible seeds, even pickles. So many things I no longer allow myself to eat. But it seems to be working, because it's been several years since an attack. But because of Christmas, the Ferrero Rocher people are running ad after ad about their candy on TV, and I do so love hazel nuts!



And Ferrero is the best!... Sorry for saying that 

I’ve developed some minor allergies to: many types of honey; sunflower seeds; mango. I haven’t been tested though.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting tweet on my Twitter feed..
> 
> View attachment 257850



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> Let me just pop in in normal ED fashion without reading the 600 posts I missed and ask a question:
> What's wrong with Sabine?
> Thank you



She got a nasty scratch on her leg and it got infected.  She popped in to say she’s getting better though, but it’s still too painful for her to sit in front of the computer.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Too late! Go look in corner 4!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Guilty as charged


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> CLUES !!!! Your as bad as my kids ! *shaking my head*. But I must say that intelligence is possible



Nah. They’re probably as silly as all of them. But we still love them. [emoji16]

Daughter to a friend: “I already got your birthday present!”
Friend: “What is it?”
Daughter: “I can’t tell you. It’s a secret. But did you like that doll we saw last week? The one with the blue tutu?”
Friend: “Yes?”
Daughter: “I can’t tell you what I got you for your birthday.”


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates!

Wine-shopping done. Linda, I’m waiting for you and JoesDad later today.  

I spoke too soon about “never whining” when wine-shopping. I’d totally forgotten that I would need to carry all those bottles home, in my hands, for about 3 km (1.9 miles). I almost thought I needed a drink when I made it back, but it was only 9:02 am. I guess I’ll wait for a couple of hours.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> Wine-shopping done. Linda, I’m waiting for you and JoesDad later today.
> 
> I spoke too soon about “never whining” when wine-shopping. I’d totally forgotten that I would need to carry all those bottles home, in my hands, for about 3 km (1.9 miles). I almost thought I needed a drink when I made it back, but it was only 9:02 am. I guess I’ll wait for a couple of hours.


[emoji23] Those bottles are heavy!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And there's me just planning a break in and camping holiday at Aldabraman's ranch


One of his will take up your whole back garden.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's from the region of France we travel to most frequently, so we might learn something new
> 
> Not so much a joint decision as a no-brainer... we were together when we spotted it.


You and Lena were together?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nah. They’re probably as silly as all of them. But we still love them. [emoji16]
> 
> Daughter to a friend: “I already got your birthday present!”
> Friend: “What is it?”
> Daughter: “I can’t tell you. It’s a secret. But did you like that doll we saw last week? The one with the blue tutu?”
> Friend: “Yes?”
> Daughter: “I can’t tell you what I got you for your birthday.”


Whahaha. Never rob a bank with children. You would never get away with it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates!
> 
> Wine-shopping done. Linda, I’m waiting for you and JoesDad later today.
> 
> I spoke too soon about “never whining” when wine-shopping. I’d totally forgotten that I would need to carry all those bottles home, in my hands, for about 3 km (1.9 miles). I almost thought I needed a drink when I made it back, but it was only 9:02 am. I guess I’ll wait for a couple of hours.


At least you will have company later on to share in it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> One of his will take up your whole back garden.


I wasn't planning on coming home again. I'll just live there in my tent


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I wasn't planning on coming home again. I'll just live there in my tent


Good Plan. I personally would rather get myself one of those mobile homes and live in that. That way I would have the comfort available and could take my lot with me too.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Plan. I personally would rather get myself one of those mobile homes and live in that. That way I would have the comfort available and could take my lot with me too.


It's hard to climb fences with a mobile home. I had thought of that!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's hard to climb fences with a mobile home. I had thought of that!


With a tent you would probably wake up one morning to find a few torts have moved in with you.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> We listen a lot, too.


Huh?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Did the two of you plan this?


I wasn't aware


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> I have an Indotestudo Elongata, yellow head Tortoise called Turt. Two Indian Star Tortoises, Indu and Ster. Although Indu might be a Sri Lankan Star. And a little Russian Tortoise, Oleg.





EllieMay said:


> I think pictures are in order here!


Yes, please!  I think I'll try to remember the four names as OSTI - Oleg, Ster, Turt, Indu.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> With a tent you would probably wake up one morning to find a few torts have moved in with you.


Oh stop being practical [emoji849] A girl can have dreams can't she? [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh stop being practical [emoji849] A girl can have dreams can't she? [emoji23]


We will film it and call the movie: Waking up with the Aldabras!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We will film it and call the movie: Waking up with the Aldabras!!



Abra-Aldabra! 

It will be a movie about tort magic. A British woman wakes up in a tent on a ranch that she saw only in her dreams. How did she get there? She soon discovers there are no other people on this ranch, and somebody has been devouring every weed in sight. What is the secret the ranch is holding? Will the protagonist ever make it back to Kent? Will she even want to?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Abra-Aldabra!
> 
> It will be a movie about tort magic. A British woman wakes up in a tent on a ranch that she saw only in her dreams. How did she get there? She soon discovers there are no other people on this ranch, and somebody has been devouring every weed in sight. What is the secret the ranch is holding? Will the protagonist ever make it back to Kent? Will she even want to?


Ooooh I like it. She had these strange red shoes on her feet and every time she walked outside her tent, these gentle giants would follow her shoes. It is almost as if they had a fascination with red shoes.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ooooh I like it. She had these strange red shoes on her feet and every time she walked outside her tent, these gentle giants would follow her shoes. It is almost as if they had a fascination with red shoes.


Anybody else want to add to the story? Feel free to add your own chapter to the movie.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Anybody else want to add to the story? Feel free to add your own chapter to the movie.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ooooh I like it. She had these strange red shoes on her feet and every time she walked outside her tent, these gentle giants would follow her shoes. It is almost as if they had a fascination with red shoes.



And soon she discovers she’s not the only human there. A mysterious stranger who calls himself Aldabraman has been living on the ranch for ages. But is he really human?


----------



## Kristoff

(Fan fiction TFO-style) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And soon she discovers she’s not the only human there. A mysterious stranger who calls himself Aldabraman has been living on the ranch for ages. But is he really human?


Whether he is Human or not, he carries around a camera and takes lots of photo's of his female slave feeding and washing the gentle giants. Linda will need to be extra careful that Aldabraman does not spot her, he may just capture her and put her to work helping his other slave with the feeding, washing, and moving of the gentle giants. While Linda is hiding from Aldabraman, she needs to figure out a way to get in touch with the slave and find out if the slave is happy doing all the work or if she needs rescuing?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Whether he is Human or not, he carries around a camera and takes lots of photo's of his female slave feeding and washing the gentle giants. Linda will need to be extra careful that Aldabraman does not spot her, he may just capture her and put her to work helping his other slave with the feeding, washing, and moving of the gentle giants. While Linda is hiding from Aldabraman, she needs to figure out a way to get in touch with the slave and find out if the slave is happy doing all the work or if she needs rescuing?


And on the other side of the sea, there is a ninja in training plotting to sneak into Cape Town, South Africa. This Ninja will be on a mission impossible and the directive of this mission is to get in quietly and get a few Bowsprit tortoises and get back out again without the authorities and or anybody finding out.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And on the other side of the sea, there is a ninja in training plotting to sneak into Cape Town, South Africa. This Ninja will be on a mission impossible and the directive of this mission is to get in quietly and get a few Bowsprit tortoises and get back out again without the authorities and or anybody finding out.



[emoji23][emoji23] 

This Dutch ninja will have to enlist the help of a local agent in Cape Town, the one they call The Finder. (Because she keeps finding bowsprits in her backyard.)

[emoji23][emoji23]

Our American roommates will have a lot of action to wake up to!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> This Dutch ninja will have to enlist the help of a local agent in Cape Town, the one they call The Finder. (Because she keeps finding bowsprits in her backyard.)
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Our American roommates will have a lot of action to wake up to!



Following along...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And there's me just planning a break in and camping holiday at Aldabraman's ranch



Hmmmm... i see partnership potential [emoji48]


----------



## Kristoff

Just remembered...

Happy Thanksgiving to our US friends!

Here's a Turkey cake:


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Nah. They’re probably as silly as all of them. But we still love them. [emoji16]
> 
> Daughter to a friend: “I already got your birthday present!”
> Friend: “What is it?”
> Daughter: “I can’t tell you. It’s a secret. But did you like that doll we saw last week? The one with the blue tutu?”
> Friend: “Yes?”
> Daughter: “I can’t tell you what I got you for your birthday.”



Lmao!!! I swear I had a similar conversation with my 15 yr old last night. Her big 16 is weeks away I’m already stressing.. 3 birthdays and ALL those Christmas presents.. I could use some silliness.. and my critters are expecting their gifts too.. what’s a girl to do?? Think I need some of that wine... or whine [emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> This Dutch ninja will have to enlist the help of a local agent in Cape Town, the one they call The Finder. (Because she keeps finding bowsprits in her backyard.)
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Our American roommates will have a lot of action to wake up to!


That is the plan. Thought we would make today an interesting one.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I wasn't planning on coming home again. I'll just live there in my tent



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just remembered...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our US friends!
> 
> Here's a Turkey cake:
> 
> View attachment 257856


Happy Thanksgiving from Cape Town too.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Abra-Aldabra!
> 
> It will be a movie about tort magic. A British woman wakes up in a tent on a ranch that she saw only in her dreams. How did she get there? She soon discovers there are no other people on this ranch, and somebody has been devouring every weed in sight. What is the secret the ranch is holding? Will the protagonist ever make it back to Kent? Will she even want to?



Keep writing! I’m in it now!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Following along...


Add your little bit too. I dare you!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> This Dutch ninja will have to enlist the help of a local agent in Cape Town, the one they call The Finder. (Because she keeps finding bowsprits in her backyard.)
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Our American roommates will have a lot of action to wake up to!


What wait, I thought it was a Texan ninja, now you tell me there is a Dutch one too. Oh boy Cape Town is going to be over run by ninja's soon. Watch out Bowsprits run for your lives.......


----------



## Bee62

*debora* said:


> Hello Bee and everyone else!!
> We have the same saying, Onkruid vergaat niet. Onkruid is weeds. What we feed our Torts. Hmmm...


Funny !


----------



## EllieMay

Happy thanksgiving my very imaginative friends! In my house, we make sure to tell each other one thing we are very thankful for. It keeps the holiday special for us even though it’s really about our nations beginning. The event that Americans commonly call the "First Thanksgiving" was celebrated by the Pilgrims after their first harvest in the New World in October 1621. This feast lasted three days, and—as accounted by attendee Edward Winslow—it was attended by 90 Native Americans and 53 Pilgrims.
That’s your history lesson for today.. and now back to THE MAGIC TORTOISE SAGA!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all notice whose BIRTHDAY it is today! Birthday greetings to @Bee62 !


Hello Mark, thank you very much.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm sure Montgomery won't mind if you prop your leg on him.


Good idea.


----------



## EllieMay

While the American Ninja is planning her journey over seas to South Africa, she’s heard that there is a mysterious place in Florida where gentle giants roam the earth. There is said to be great magic there. So the Ninja heads South east first.... thinking she can use all the magic that she can get in her elusive search for the bowsprit tortoise....


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Bee62 Happy Birthday!
> 
> It's two weeks before mine, actually.
> 
> Will the kitties sing you a birthday song? I wonder, would they sing auf Deutsch or Americanish?


Thank you very much. My cats only sing when they are hungry: Meow....... meow....... MEOW !!!! *MEOW !!*
Cattish language it is I think. LOL !


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> What wait, I thought it was a Texan ninja, now you tell me there is a Dutch one too. Oh boy Cape Town is going to be over run by ninja's soon. Watch out Bowsprits run for your lives.......


So the Finder hears that there are actually supposed to be two ninja's on this mission impossible. She wonders if they are from the same organization or different ones. And if they are from different ones will they get along.
The dutch ninja (who we will call Dutchess) arrives and is stealthily searching the bushes and grasses for Bowsprits in the veld, however unknown to her, the Texan ninja (who we shall call The Lone Ranger) has also arrived and just happens to be searching the same field. They are both so busy concentrating on looking under bushes and into holes etc, that neither one notices the other, nor do they notice The finder storming down on them...


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good idea.



Sabine, I didn’t see until this morning that you were recovering from the Shingles as well... I’m so sorry for you and hope you are much better now! I will continue to pray for a complete and speedy recovery.. your music brightens the world you know [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> While the American Ninja is planning her journey over seas to South Africa, she’s heard that there is a mysterious place in Florida where gentle giants roam the earth. There is said to be great magic there. So the Ninja heads South east first.... thinking she can use all the magic that she can get in her elusive search for the bowsprit tortoise....


And it gets interesting. I wonder what she will find in the South East. But remember to be careful, there is a unknown entity which catches you and then puts you to work.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Ja wohl! (I hope I got the spelling correct on that. I haven't studied German since college.)


That was right.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And it gets interesting. I wonder what she will find in the South East. But remember to be careful, there is a unknown entity which catches you and then puts you to work.



I think our story got out of order!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Sabine, I didn’t see until this morning that you were recovering from the Shingles as well... I’m so sorry for you and hope you are much better now! I will continue to pray for a complete and speedy recovery.. your music brightens the world you know [emoji8]


Hello Heather. The shingles are getting better too. I hope that they will "sleep" in winter. This virus is very nasty.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What wait, I thought it was a Texan ninja, now you tell me there is a Dutch one too. Oh boy Cape Town is going to be over run by ninja's soon. Watch out Bowsprits run for your lives.......


Darn, did I mix up my character cards? I think the Dutch ninja is more after the Geochelone elegans... I'm confused now


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Noooo! I was on the app. Happy happy birthday, our special friend! And happy TFOversary, @Bee62! (A week ago.) Best wishes, Sabine!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji322]


Thank you very much Lena ! I appreciate your best wishes very much !


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I think our story got out of order!!!


Blame it on meerkats! Because Talking Meerkats decided to take over the entire Tortoise World and enslave the torts and their humans. The Duchess, the Lone Ranger, the Finder, and the British lady everyone simply calls Mum are in real danger....


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Unkraut... Is the Kraut part related to the Kraut part of Sauerkraut?
> 
> I could look it up online, but it tends to stick in my mind better if I can ask a native or pseudo-native German speaker.


"Kraut" is no special word for "Sauerkaut". "Kraut" can be the word for very different weeds or plants.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think our story got out of order!!!


That is what makes it interesting. Who knows there just may be more than two players.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Lol.. I understand I am ONLY sending cards to my CDR friends... [emoji847]


Me too ! I send no other people Christmas cards.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 257825
> 
> @Bee62
> I hope you have the best birthday ever! Huge Ehugs and cake to you!!


Thank you very much Heather. I love your birthday tortoise.
I had no cake yesterday but selfmade pizza ! Very yummy !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Blame it on meerkats! Because Talking Meerkats decided to take over the entire Tortoise World and enslave the torts and their humans. The Duchess, the Lone Ranger, the Finder, and the British lady everyone simply calls Mum are in real danger....


Da da daaaaaaa. Who will come to the rescue? I believe that there are three strong Heroes we could rely on. One has a potato canon in his garage and has lots of mechanic tools which would come in handy to bash them on the head with ...Ummm did I say bash I meant gently tap them on the head with. The other is quite handy and quite adept at catching and locking the unwanted away in fish Tanks and the other is an expert on a kayak and will be able to whisk us away should the need arise.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Me too ! I send no other people Christmas cards.


That is because we are all special.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to you too! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag [emoji177][emoji512][emoji253]
> 
> I hope you are able to have a good day and that your cats and torts spoil you


Vielen Dank, Linda. 
I had a good day cuddeling with cats and dogs. The torts had been hissing at me and hiding in their shells when I tried to cuddle them....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So glad you popped in. Thinking of you. [emoji176] [emoji176]


Thinking of you and all others too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> @Bee62 A very Happy Birthday.
> 
> A little song especially for you. I hope you have a very special day.


Thank you very much Carol. That was very sweet ! I like penguins singing Birthday songs.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Blame it on meerkats! Because Talking Meerkats decided to take over the entire Tortoise World and enslave the torts and their humans. The Duchess, the Lone Ranger, the Finder, and the British lady everyone simply calls Mum are in real danger....



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] and the plans are catastrophic!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Da da daaaaaaa. Who will come to the rescue? I believe that there are three strong Heroes we could rely on. One has a potato canon in his garage and has lots of mechanic tools which would come in handy to bash them on the head with ...Ummm did I say bash I meant gently tap them on the head with. The other is quite handy and quite adept at catching and locking the unwanted away in fish Tanks and the other is an expert on a kayak and will be able to whisk us away should the need arise.



Because every good story needs a hero.., and since ours is great, we get three!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

*debora* said:


> I have an Indotestudo Elongata, yellow head Tortoise called Turt. Two Indian Star Tortoises, Indu and Ster. Although Indu might be a Sri Lankan Star. And a little Russian Tortoise, Oleg.


Hey debora, you`ve got a name for your second star tort. Congrats. Ster is a good name.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maro2Bear

No Comment needed :


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> No Comment needed :
> 
> View attachment 257861



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Carol. That was very sweet ! I like penguins singing Birthday songs.


The penguin liked singing it for you too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Because every good story needs a hero.., and since ours is great, we get three!!!!!


Absolutely.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 257858


Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> She hurt her leg on one of her tort enclosures and it became infected. She also suffers from shingles.


Sounds miserable


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, everyone! A few weeks ago I changed my errand-running day from Friday to Thursday, so last night I looked my stores up online to make sure they would be open today. Oh WHAT A PLEASURE to shop on a holiday! There was NO traffic and parking was easy. There were few people and shopping carts in the stores. It was great! The only down side was the romaine thing. Due to the health dept saying romaine is infected with e Coli, there was NO romaine in the store. 

A little bird told me that the folks in the UK actually celebrate Thanksgiving too, only not for the same reason. They're thankful to have gotten rid of all us trouble makers!

So have a wonderful holiday those who celebrate. Talk later. . .


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Never rob a bank with children. You would never get away with it.


They'd be asking for money before you ever got out the door!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> With a tent you would probably wake up one morning to find a few torts have moved in with you.


Better the torts than the iguanas, snakes, and alligators...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I think our story got out of order!!!


So there's a time travel element to our story...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Da da daaaaaaa. Who will come to the rescue? I believe that there are three strong Heroes we could rely on. One has a potato canon in his garage and has lots of mechanic tools which would come in handy to bash them on the head with ...Ummm did I say bash I meant gently tap them on the head with. The other is quite handy and quite adept at catching and locking the unwanted away in fish Tanks and the other is an expert on a kayak and will be able to whisk us away should the need arise.


The three wise men...?


----------



## Kristoff




----------



## Maro2Bear

Freezing outside - but I have a nice hardwood fire going on the firepit/grill - waiting for a nice bed of coals, then some more fire roasted sweet potatoes. Aka batata halwa. Would have taken too long to do the turkey.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Freezing outside - but I have a nice hardwood fire going on the firepit/grill - waiting for a nice bed of coals, then some more fire roasted sweet potatoes. Aka batata halwa. Would have taken too long to do the turkey.
> 
> View attachment 257875


I thoht yu were having striped bass


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> They'd be asking for money before you ever got out the door!


So true.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Better the torts than the iguanas, snakes, and alligators...


Very good point.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> So there's a time travel element to our story...


So it seems. * Wiggles eyebrows up and down*


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The three wise men...?


We hope so, as intelligence will be necessary to save us from the danger.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 257874


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Freezing outside - but I have a nice hardwood fire going on the firepit/grill - waiting for a nice bed of coals, then some more fire roasted sweet potatoes. Aka batata halwa. Would have taken too long to do the turkey.
> 
> View attachment 257875


Looks perfect.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Did you have ambitious plans at one stage?


I had lots of good intentions - until I realised life's too short!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I had lots of good intentions - until I realised life's too short!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I bet you could publish a book of actual excuses received over the years.


Very true - parents unintentionally say the funniest things.
I remember am information form coming back for one boy in my class years ago, and in the section asking for medical details and allergies etc his mum had just written 'No nuts' 
We assumed he was allergic to them but maybe not - none of us were about to check!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I'll take that gratitude with a grain of salt


Seasonings Greetings to you Lena!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Keep calm, everyone. They're just joking. Not a big dill...


........or are we?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> It could be his response to us getting the piano...  In that case I'm glad he didn't take away our keys...


I'm sure he'd leave you a note if he was going to do that!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> They look pretty [emoji1][emoji23]


Maybe.......I've forgotten.....they're at the back of one of my cupboards!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. Miss you too.
> My leg is getting better. I think soon I will be back here again.
> In German we have a saying: Unkraut vergeht nicht.
> Translated it means: Pest plants never die ........
> Nice, isn`t it ????


Good to not see you Sabine and glad that you are feeling better we miss your posts and humour!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 257820
> a rehab project going well!!!


That is beautiful!
Well done to your girl!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you all notice whose BIRTHDAY it is today! Birthday greetings to @Bee62 !


Oh I'm sorry I missed your birthday Bee! 
Belated birthday wishes for yesterday.
I hope you felt well enough to enjoy the day!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I'm holding out for the Christmas stamps!


Have you asked the Scouts if they will deliver?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I don't do black Friday here either. It has made its way over the Atlantic despite us not doing
> Thanksgiving.



i don't bother with Black Friday either.
There was a report this week saying that many places have sold items cheaper throughout the year so it can be a bit of a con with some unscrupulous retailers.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’m encouraging them for wildlife now


I collect and scatter my dandie seeds too.
It drives me mad that our council cut back all the grass and flowering weeds in the late spring just when they attract insects which then affects birds etc and along places like river banks and canals where people like to see the wildlife. They could save money if they left it too.


----------



## Lyn W

*debora* said:


> Guess what I had for dinner today?


Not your husband I hope!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hope your turkey dinner was lovely!
> 
> I think I know why it’s called Black Friday.
> 
> First of all, and I’m speaking from experience as an international student back in 2006, you have to get up very early if you’re to get any deals at all. In fact it was so early when we got up, it was pitch black outside. I’m sure all others do that too, because when we got to the mall of our choice, and the sky was still pitch black (it was a cloudy night), a long line had already formed.
> 
> And the second reason are all the black eyes people give each other when fighting over that last item in stock. A very aptly named day! Seen it all.
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


........and if it's very cold you may also slip on the black ice!!


----------



## Lyn W

*debora* said:


> It was pancakes. Those delicious wheat free pancakes with old cheese and syrup. I missed pancakes.


phew.....that's a relief!
Wondered if you'd been following that Moroccan lady's recipe


----------



## Lyn W

*debora* said:


> I can get a lot of pain in my stomach, windy and diarrhea sometimes. Moody, kind of depressed and very, very tired. Bloated like I am pregnant and I have to pee a lot. Sometimes even agressive. And I hold water. I think that is everything. Not funny right... oh, even my Artritis was worse because of it.


That must be very painful and frustrating for you.
So sorry you have to suffer with all that!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> At my house? Yay!!!!!!! [emoji847]


Come to mine! I have an oven full to get through!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Nah. They’re probably as silly as all of them. But we still love them. [emoji16]
> 
> Daughter to a friend: “I already got your birthday present!”
> Friend: “What is it?”
> Daughter: “I can’t tell you. It’s a secret. But did you like that doll we saw last week? The one with the blue tutu?”
> Friend: “Yes?”
> Daughter: “I can’t tell you what I got you for your birthday.”



........she'll never guess!!
I love listening to children's conversations!


----------



## Lyn W

It's taken me a while, but I've finally caught up.
For all our US friends.......





I hope you are enjoying your holiday!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Oh I'm sorry I missed your birthday Bee!
> Belated birthday wishes for yesterday.
> I hope you felt well enough to enjoy the day!


I was so busy looking at the picture of the aldabra I only just noticed that this picture is supposed to have a 'name' printed on it.
I am way too late to edit it, so apologies for that @Bee62 - but hope you like the picture!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> I’m wonderful. Thank you.


You are indeed! 
I received your Christmas Card today. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> They were just fine yesterday (just ask Heather ). The Wool Spider must have pulled them together. If she exists.


Hmmm.
Maybe she knits them back together. (if she exists) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> In that order??


No, that's not fair. 
Cheese would be first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Maybe the wool spider (if she exists)


Congratulations to Rue for getting a place on the Calendar this year! 
Well deserved!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I thought about it a while back, but aren't the jellyfish too blob-ish to quilt together neatly?


Well, it's not exactly neat, they look like Frankenstein's monster, except more badly stitched. 
But at least it keeps the lights on til the next generation growing up in the tank are ready.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> NoteS!
> Good that's taken care of.
> I'll have to dig out my book of excuses received by teachers to give you some inspiration!


Thanks, Lyn.
But I'm pretty good at excuses.
Years of practice.
Years of marriage...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popped in to wish all our quite simply wonderful American Roommates the most wonderful thanksgiving ever.
Wishing you all a great day and to your families, friends and tortoises/turtles too!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Maybe.......I've forgotten.....they're at the back of one of my cupboards!


You mean that one cupboard in the most inconvenient place un the kitchen? The one above and sort of behind the refrigerator, that you need a really tall stool to reach?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> phew.....that's a relief!
> Wondered if you'd been following that Moroccan lady's recipe


I think that Moroccan woman had been watching the movie _The Cook, the Thief, the Wife and Her Lover_ one too many times...

Which for me, was the one (and thankfully only) time I saw it, in college with a group of friends. We made the mistake of letting the _film major_ of the group pick the movie. After that one, we put her on movie-choosing probation for the rest of the year!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Very true - parents unintentionally say the funniest things.
> I remember am information form coming back for one boy in my class years ago, and in the section asking for medical details and allergies etc his mum had just written 'No nuts'
> We assumed he was allergic to them but maybe not - none of us were about to check!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not your husband I hope!!


Ouch.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I was so busy looking at the picture of the aldabra I only just noticed that this picture is supposed to have a 'name' printed on it.
> I am way too late to edit it, so apologies for that @Bee62 - but hope you like the picture!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are indeed!
> I received your Christmas Card today.
> Thank you very much!


And Lena is coming first again. Well done Lena.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congratulations to Rue for getting a place on the Calendar this year!
> Well deserved!


Thank you Adam. I haven't told her yet. I don't want her to get a big head and start bossing the other torts around because of her celebrity status.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think that Moroccan woman had been watching the movie _The Cook, the Thief, the Wife and Her Lover_ one too many times...
> 
> Which for me, was the one (and thankfully only) time I saw it, in college with a group of friends. We made the mistake of letting the _film major_ of the group pick the movie. After that one, we put her on movie-choosing probation for the rest of the year!


I have never seen that movie and by the sounds of it I don't want to either.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
I finally found Friday. She was hiding at the end of the work week, right between Thursday and Saturday. Who knew!!!

Another beautiful sunny day except for the pumping wind. November is our windy month. I wish I could give it gaviscon or something like that to take the wind right out of November.
Anyway Have a supa dupa Friday everyone.


----------



## CarolM

What Nobody has visited this morning, maybe it is Black Friday and you are all taking part and standing in queues.

Here are some jokes to brighten up your day:

1. My dog used to chase people on a bike a lot. It got so bad, finally I had to take his bike away.
2. My boss told me to have a good day.. so I went home
3. The other day, my wife asked me to pass her lipstick but I accidentally passed her a glue stick. She still isn't talking to me.
4. I just wrote a book on reverse psychology. Do *not* read it!
5. My wife told me I had to stop acting like a flamingo. So I had to put my foot down.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure he'd leave you a note if he was going to do that!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Come to mine! I have an oven full to get through!!



I’d love to. But just so you know, I don’t like mulled wine... [emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are indeed!
> I received your Christmas Card today.
> Thank you very much!



Woohoo! They did travel fast this year! 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that's not fair.
> Cheese would be first.



Hope Tidgy doesn’t grill you for this.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam. I haven't told her yet. I don't want her to get a big head and start bossing the other torts around because of her celebrity status.



Kang will be so jealous! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> I finally found Friday. She was hiding at the end of the work week, right between Thursday and Saturday. Who knew!!!
> 
> Another beautiful sunny day except for the pumping wind. November is our windy month. I wish I could give it gaviscon or something like that to take the wind right out of November.
> Anyway Have a supa dupa Friday everyone.
> View attachment 257885
> View attachment 257886



Send your wind here:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What Nobody has visited this morning, maybe it is Black Friday and you are all taking part and standing in queues.
> 
> Here are some jokes to brighten up your day:
> 
> 1. My dog used to chase people on a bike a lot. It got so bad, finally I had to take his bike away.
> 2. My boss told me to have a good day.. so I went home
> 3. The other day, my wife asked me to pass her lipstick but I accidentally passed her a glue stick. She still isn't talking to me.
> 4. I just wrote a book on reverse psychology. Do *not* read it!
> 5. My wife told me I had to stop acting like a flamingo. So I had to put my foot down.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Good morning (mornooning), Carol! Thank you for the laughs! 

It *was* the Black Friday for me. 

First I went to buy some blue cheese. That I did without much damage to my persona. Except an elderly gentleman drove his shopping cart into my leg at the cashiers. 

Then, I went to get another six bottles of the wine I got yesterday (good quality and very cheap). But it was already sold out. I must have got there five minutes late on my limping leg. 

Then I hobbled to the _Flying Tiger_ shop to get Christmas gifts for daughter’s class. It took me forever to choose something within the budget and in the necessary quantity of 17. 

Then I managed to almost get back home, but stopped by our next-door fancy wine shop to get some port (buy 2 get 1 free deal; we’re going to a Christmas roast party in a couple of weeks and need to prep ourselves). All I know about port is that I like it, usually, so I couldn’t choose for a long time. 

Now I’m finally home, with cheese and port and 17 wooden trains.


----------



## Kristoff

I guess @JoesMum is recovering from her wine-tasting last night.  She wasn’t with me. But she might have been checking out the contents of @Lyn W ‘s oven... [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Send your wind here:
> 
> View attachment 257888


Whahahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Good morning (mornooning), Carol! Thank you for the laughs!
> 
> It *was* the Black Friday for me.
> 
> First I went to buy some blue cheese. That I did without much damage to my persona. Except an elderly gentleman drove his shopping cart into my leg at the cashiers.
> 
> Then, I went to get another six bottles of the wine I got yesterday (good quality and very cheap). But it was already sold out. I must have got there five minutes late on my limping leg.
> 
> Then I hobbled to the _Flying Tiger_ shop to get Christmas gifts for daughter’s class. It took me forever to choose something within the budget and in the necessary quantity of 17.
> 
> Then I managed to almost get back home, but stopped by our next-door fancy wine shop to get some port (buy 2 get 1 free deal; we’re going to a Christmas roast party in a couple of weeks and need to prep ourselves). All I know about port is that I like it, usually, so I couldn’t choose for a long time.
> 
> Now I’m finally home, with cheese and port and 17 wooden trains.


Looks like you have it totally sorted. If you had also gotten a wooden cane then your limping leg would have had some help.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I guess @JoesMum is recovering from her wine-tasting last night.  She wasn’t with me. But she might have been checking out the contents of @Lyn W ‘s oven... [emoji23][emoji8]


I believe Lyn's Wine collection is a full oven.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good to not see you Sabine and glad that you are feeling better we miss your posts and humour!


Thank you Lyn ! It is good being missed.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Looks like you have it totally sorted. If you had also gotten a wooden cane then your limping leg would have had some help.



[emoji23][emoji23]

Do check out the time of our sunset:




Not that there’s any sun visible. And it’ll only get worse! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Oh I'm sorry I missed your birthday Bee!
> Belated birthday wishes for yesterday.
> I hope you felt well enough to enjoy the day!


No problem ! Thank you for the "belated" happy birthday, Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I was so busy looking at the picture of the aldabra I only just noticed that this picture is supposed to have a 'name' printed on it.
> I am way too late to edit it, so apologies for that @Bee62 - but hope you like the picture!


*SURE !* It is an aldabra tort. That counts !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Do check out the time of our sunset:
> 
> View attachment 257891
> 
> 
> Not that there’s any sun visible. And it’ll only get worse! [emoji33][emoji33]


Same weather in Germany. Foggy and 2 C cold too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> What Nobody has visited this morning, maybe it is Black Friday and you are all taking part and standing in queues.
> 
> Here are some jokes to brighten up your day:
> 
> 1. My dog used to chase people on a bike a lot. It got so bad, finally I had to take his bike away.
> 2. My boss told me to have a good day.. so I went home
> 3. The other day, my wife asked me to pass her lipstick but I accidentally passed her a glue stick. She still isn't talking to me.
> 4. I just wrote a book on reverse psychology. Do *not* read it!
> 5. My wife told me I had to stop acting like a flamingo. So I had to put my foot down.


Hahahahahah !!!! They are good !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Send your wind here:
> 
> View attachment 257888


Ouch ! And where is the original fart ????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our temps (in C) here are a tad cold as well, but sunset is 16:48 vs @Kristoff ’s 15:52. Should warm up a bit next week...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ouch ! And where is the original fart ????



I don’t know... but many of them here. This one informed me:


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know... but many of them here. This one informed me:
> 
> View attachment 257893








15 km farts are fast !!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Do check out the time of our sunset:
> 
> View attachment 257891
> 
> 
> Not that there’s any sun visible. And it’ll only get worse! [emoji33][emoji33]


That is totally crazy. In Winter the earliest over here would be at 18.00 for sunset in the middle of winter.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Same weather in Germany. Foggy and 2 C cold too.


Brrrrr. I feel the need for a warm fire now.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Brrrrr. I feel the need for a warm fire now.


Come over to me ! My fire in the wood stove is burning and spending a wonderful cozy warmth. Share a tea with me and we will talk a lot and sing a little bit.
Wouldn`t that be fine ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our temps (in C) here are a tad cold as well, but sunset is 16:48 vs @Kristoff ’s 15:52. Should warm up a bit next week...
> 
> View attachment 257892


Now I feel positively freezing. Our temp today is


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know... but many of them here. This one informed me:
> 
> View attachment 257893


I almost fell off my chair laughing.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Come over to me ! My fire in the wood stove is burning and spending a wonderful cozy warmth. Share a tea with me and we will talk a lot and sing a little bit.
> Wouldn`t that be fine ?


That would be the best. But you can sing and I will listen. And Applaud and ask for encores.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That would be the best. But you can sing and I will listen. And Applaud and ask for encores.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, everyone! A few weeks ago I changed my errand-running day from Friday to Thursday, so last night I looked my stores up online to make sure they would be open today. Oh WHAT A PLEASURE to shop on a holiday! There was NO traffic and parking was easy. There were few people and shopping carts in the stores. It was great! The only down side was the romaine thing. Due to the health dept saying romaine is infected with e Coli, there was NO romaine in the store.
> 
> A little bird told me that the folks in the UK actually celebrate Thanksgiving too, only not for the same reason. They're thankful to have gotten rid of all us trouble makers!
> 
> So have a wonderful holiday those who celebrate. Talk later. . .


Nah. Most Brits haven't got a clue what Thanksgiving is about, let alone celebrate it.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Freezing outside - but I have a nice hardwood fire going on the firepit/grill - waiting for a nice bed of coals, then some more fire roasted sweet potatoes. Aka batata halwa. Would have taken too long to do the turkey.
> 
> View attachment 257875


Looks delicious!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Have you asked the Scouts if they will deliver?


To South Africa? [emoji848]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I collect and scatter my dandie seeds too.
> It drives me mad that our council cut back all the grass and flowering weeds in the late spring just when they attract insects which then affects birds etc and along places like river banks and canals where people like to see the wildlife. They could save money if they left it too.


Our council is broke. The verges are hardly ever cut now which is great


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What Nobody has visited this morning, maybe it is Black Friday and you are all taking part and standing in queues.
> 
> Here are some jokes to brighten up your day:
> 
> 1. My dog used to chase people on a bike a lot. It got so bad, finally I had to take his bike away.
> 2. My boss told me to have a good day.. so I went home
> 3. The other day, my wife asked me to pass her lipstick but I accidentally passed her a glue stick. She still isn't talking to me.
> 4. I just wrote a book on reverse psychology. Do *not* read it!
> 5. My wife told me I had to stop acting like a flamingo. So I had to put my foot down.


[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I guess @JoesMum is recovering from her wine-tasting last night. [emoji14] She wasn’t with me. But she might have been checking out the contents of @Lyn W ‘s oven... [emoji23][emoji8]


We had a very good evening thank you. It's been a busy day and I have only just got to sit down in the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Do check out the time of our sunset:
> 
> View attachment 257891
> 
> 
> Not that there’s any sun visible. And it’ll only get worse! [emoji33][emoji33]


Not much better here. Sunset 16:01 ... I cannot be convinced it rose yesterday or today


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know... but many of them here. This one informed me:
> 
> View attachment 257893


Written in best Glaswegian like John speaks. An instruction not to...


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Sorry for my absence. I have had a lot to do today. I finally caught up!

Happy belated Thanksgiving to those in the USA. Enjoy your holiday weekend 

Has Debora made her 1000 posts yet?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone. I am slow n lazy this morning! No work or school today and I definitely don’t do black Friday shopping, so I let the rest of the house sleep in and I have coffee in peace.. we may venture out for a Christmas tree later but for now, I’ll watch a hallmark movie with Teddy the York’s and Sabrina the B!|<€ Cat


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 257898


Mommy, Why did you wake meeeeeeee?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Now I feel positively freezing. Our temp today is
> View attachment 257894
> 
> View attachment 257895
> 
> View attachment 257896
> 
> View attachment 257897



Did you really have to tease us in FOUR graphs??


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 257898



I see what you mean...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did you really have to tease us in FOUR graphs??


Of course I did. I have been told that sharing is caring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody! Just in for a quick "Hello!" now I'm off to work outside before the rain starts.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> No problem. Lurk away. We encourage lurking if you don't want to participate.


Lurking, like eavesdropping, is an art form... and a most useful one to cultivate!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

Below freezing night time temps coupled with cold day time temperatures means it’s time to bring the potted fig trees into the garage. Yesterday i brought in about 20 trees that are in 2-3 gallon pots, today is the larger ones. Garage is getting fuller and fuller the colder it gets. Summer is over :-(. But, we keep looking for a house with some Sully land in F L O R I D A . Maybe by next year we’ll be there!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all from cold and frosty Kent. There was even a little snow in some areas not far from us! We didn't get any. The local paper has gone into a frenzy with (library) pictures of snow ploughs in action. The actual photos of the snow show something just a bit thicker than the frost we have... less than 1cm/0.5" [emoji849]


If we had that much snow on the ground in Florida, it would pretty much qualify as a snow day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I have never seen that movie and by the sounds of it I don't want to either.


No, you definitely don't want to see that movie. I've been trying to forget it for a couple decades now!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> You mean that one cupboard in the most inconvenient place un the kitchen? The one above and sort of behind the refrigerator, that you need a really tall stool to reach?


That's the one!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> What Nobody has visited this morning, maybe it is Black Friday and you are all taking part and standing in queues.
> 
> Here are some jokes to brighten up your day:
> 
> 1. My dog used to chase people on a bike a lot. It got so bad, finally I had to take his bike away.
> 2. My boss told me to have a good day.. so I went home
> 3. The other day, my wife asked me to pass her lipstick but I accidentally passed her a glue stick. She still isn't talking to me.
> 4. I just wrote a book on reverse psychology. Do *not* read it!
> 5. My wife told me I had to stop acting like a flamingo. So I had to put my foot down.




I love one liners!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Our council is broke. The verges are hardly ever cut now which is great


They just need to place a couple signs out there... WILDLIFE FRIENDLY LANDSCAPING.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everybody! Just in for a quick "Hello!" now I'm off to work outside before the rain starts.


Hi Yvonne.
I hope you manage to get it all done before it rains.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Good morning (mornooning), Carol! Thank you for the laughs!
> 
> It *was* the Black Friday for me.
> 
> First I went to buy some blue cheese. That I did without much damage to my persona. Except an elderly gentleman drove his shopping cart into my leg at the cashiers.
> 
> Then, I went to get another six bottles of the wine I got yesterday (good quality and very cheap). But it was already sold out. I must have got there five minutes late on my limping leg.
> 
> Then I hobbled to the _Flying Tiger_ shop to get Christmas gifts for daughter’s class. It took me forever to choose something within the budget and in the necessary quantity of 17.
> 
> Then I managed to almost get back home, but stopped by our next-door fancy wine shop to get some port (buy 2 get 1 free deal; we’re going to a Christmas roast party in a couple of weeks and need to prep ourselves). All I know about port is that I like it, usually, so I couldn’t choose for a long time.
> 
> Now I’m finally home, with cheese and port and 17 wooden trains.


It must have been very difficult to cho-cho-choose the right gift! 

I like port with brandy when I have a cold.
It doesn't cure you but certainly helps you forget you're ill!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Below freezing night time temps coupled with cold day time temperatures means it’s time to bring the potted fig trees into the garage. Yesterday i brought in about 20 trees that are in 2-3 gallon pots, today is the larger ones. Garage is getting fuller and fuller the colder it gets. Summer is over :-(. But, we keep looking for a house with some Sully land in F L O R I D A . Maybe by next year we’ll be there!


Is there ever any space left after all the plants are packed away into the garage?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It must have been very difficult to cho-cho-choose the right gift!
> 
> I like port with brandy when I have a cold.
> It doesn't cure you but certainly helps you forget you're ill!


A whisky mac is our medicinal choice. Equal measures of whisky and ginger wine.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I believe Lyn's Wine collection is a full oven.


Yes it is carol!
People used to kill themselves by sticking their heads in an oven to gas themselves - they would drown in mine!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Below freezing night time temps coupled with cold day time temperatures means it’s time to bring the potted fig trees into the garage. Yesterday i brought in about 20 trees that are in 2-3 gallon pots, today is the larger ones. Garage is getting fuller and fuller the colder it gets. Summer is over :-(. But, we keep looking for a house with some Sully land in F L O R I D A . Maybe by next year we’ll be there!


What part of Florida are you looking to relocate to?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Do check out the time of our sunset:
> 
> View attachment 257891
> 
> 
> Not that there’s any sun visible. And it’ll only get worse! [emoji33][emoji33]


That's almost an hour before us and it's grey and miserable here as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have received a lovely card from Ed! Thank you! 

I have been very busy. I even did the ironing! 

I have a (homemade) chicken and mushroom pie ready to go in the oven for dinner too 

I do hope my freshly polished domesstic-goddess halo isn't blinding you here in the gloom. I will avoid polishing any jellyfish this evening.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Below freezing night time temps coupled with cold day time temperatures means it’s time to bring the potted fig trees into the garage. Yesterday i brought in about 20 trees that are in 2-3 gallon pots, today is the larger ones. Garage is getting fuller and fuller the colder it gets. Summer is over :-(. But, we keep looking for a house with some Sully land in F L O R I D A . Maybe by next year we’ll be there!


Yaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy ! If you would ask Sully if she wants to move to Florida, she would say: *YES !!!!*


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> To South Africa? [emoji848]


Their stamps are only 25p.......plane fare a good few hundred quid more!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That's almost an hour before us and it's grey and miserable here as well.


I suppose if you take into account Denmark being an hour ahead it is an hour ahead. I hadn't thought of that


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our council is broke. The verges are hardly ever cut now which is great


Our council keep telling us they are broke and we have to close leisure centres and libraries etc., then pay more for less services, but they cut everything without fail!!
I did suggest they stop doing this when their questionnaire about ideas for saving money comes around every year but it's not made any difference yet!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> No, you definitely don't want to see that movie. I've been trying to forget it for a couple decades now!


The movie I tried real hard to get out of my mind was The Exorcist. Having been raised a Catholic, and gone to Catholic schools, the devil was an ingrained part of my life. I saw the movie when I was a young mother of three children. After that I was afraid to go into the garage to put the clothes in the washer and dryer (as if the devil can't also get me in the house????) I was deeply impressed by that movie and it took me a very long time to get the scenes out of my head. Even today, when I see that a movie of that type is about to be promo'd on TV, I turn my head and say, "La, la, la, la, la, la" outloud until the promo is over. Imagine that: I've managed to live 80 years without the devil getting me!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Is there ever any space left after all the plants are packed away into the garage?



I know - our gym/workout area is shrinking by each grouping of plants that I bring in. The problem is that the basement i think is just too warm. The closed garage pretty much maintains nice just above freezing or so during Winter. Pretty much perfect for keeping the figs dormant, but not freezing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Below freezing night time temps coupled with cold day time temperatures means it’s time to bring the potted fig trees into the garage. Yesterday i brought in about 20 trees that are in 2-3 gallon pots, today is the larger ones. Garage is getting fuller and fuller the colder it gets. Summer is over :-(. But, we keep looking for a house with some Sully land in F L O R I D A . Maybe by next year we’ll be there!


I think then you may have to say goodbye to happy kayaking. In Florida the 'gators will bite your kayak in half!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I suppose if you take into account Denmark being an hour ahead it is an hour ahead. I hadn't thought of that


Neither had I if I'm honest!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I know - our gym/workout area is shrinking by each grouping of plants that I bring in. The problem is that the basement i think is just too warm. The closed garage pretty much maintains nice just above freezing or so during Winter. Pretty much perfect for keeping the figs dormant, but not freezing.


Since they're all potted, you can move them with you to Florida! Yea.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I think then you may have to say goodbye to happy kayaking. In Florida the 'gators will bite your kayak in half!


They will just have to learn that they can't have their kayak and eat it!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I suppose if you take into account Denmark being an hour ahead it is an hour ahead. I hadn't thought of that



But that wouldnt impact the actual time of sunset, it’s just


Yvonne G said:


> I think then you may have to say goodbye to happy kayaking. In Florida the 'gators will bite your kayak in half!



Nagh - plenty of places to kayak. I have a great picture somewhere with the bow of my boat just about resting on the back of a gator. This was during a paddle in the Okefenokee. There are lots of gator-less areas... but, you are right, one does need to be a tad careful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> They will just have to learn that they can't have their kayak and eat it!!



Ouch!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon to you all.
Thank goodness it's Friday!
I don't have anything special planned for the weekend but just looking forward to not working!!
Hope you are all having a good day and I'll see you later.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Our council keep telling us they are broke and we have to close leisure centres and libraries etc., then pay more for less services, but they cut everything without fail!!
> I did suggest they stop doing this when their questionnaire about ideas for saving money comes around every year but it's not made any difference yet!



I filled in Kent County Council’s survey. In response to the question about how I thought the council could make savings, I suggested that they cut the salary of the top earners starting with the Leader who earns £245k. He is one of the highest paid council leaders in the country... possibly the highest paid.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They will just have to learn that they can't have their kayak and eat it!!



* Groan *


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> But that wouldnt impact the actual time of sunset, it’s just
> 
> 
> Nagh - plenty of places to kayak. I have a great picture somewhere with the bow of my boat just about resting on the back of a gator. This was during a paddle in the Okefenokee. There are lots of gator-less areas... but, you are right, one does need to be a tad careful!



Sunset in Roskilde is 15:52. Here it is 16:01. For Lyn it’s approximately 16:13


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> * Groan *


DANG! I tried to see the pun, but couldn't. But just now, reading your "groan" I finally get it - cake/kayak! She's so darned clever.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I filled in Kent County Council’s survey. In response to the question about how I thought the council could make savings, I suggested that they cut the salary of the top earners starting with the Leader who earns £245k. He is one of the highest paid council leaders in the country... possibly the highest paid.


Shocking really for what they do, I don't know how any of these council leaders can justify salaries like that. It's not as if any of them are PM of the country!
Some of the past senior council leaders in South Wales caused mayhem a few years ago by giving themselves a massive pay rise - while lowering budgets for various depts. and cutting jobs. They were suspended *on full pay* for a couple for years until it was sorted out.
Nice work if you can get it!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sunset in Roskilde is 15:52. Here it is 16:01. For Lyn it’s approximately 16:13


It's felt dark all day.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> The movie I tried real hard to get out of my mind was The Exorcist. Having been raised a Catholic, and gone to Catholic schools, the devil was an ingrained part of my life. I saw the movie when I was a young mother of three children. After that I was afraid to go into the garage to put the clothes in the washer and dryer (as if the devil can't also get me in the house????) I was deeply impressed by that movie and it took me a very long time to get the scenes out of my head. Even today, when I see that a movie of that type is about to be promo'd on TV, I turn my head and say, "La, la, la, la, la, la" outloud until the promo is over. Imagine that: I've managed to live 80 years without the devil getting me!


That`s why I don`t go to church and don`t believe in anything that any preacher of any church says. It is false to plant fear and pain with the devil or hell in childrens brains. I hate this.
I only believe that we and all animals have a soul that lives forever and get`s into another human body or in an animals body when the "old" body dies.
The Exorcist is a brutal Horror movie and I can understand you very well that you avoid it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have received a lovely card from Ed! Thank you!
> 
> I have been very busy. I even did the ironing!
> 
> I have a (homemade) chicken and mushroom pie ready to go in the oven for dinner too
> 
> I do hope my freshly polished domesstic-goddess halo isn't blinding you here in the gloom. I will avoid polishing any jellyfish this evening.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I couldn't read any of that as there was this bright light shining in my eyes.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The movie I tried real hard to get out of my mind was The Exorcist. Having been raised a Catholic, and gone to Catholic schools, the devil was an ingrained part of my life. I saw the movie when I was a young mother of three children. After that I was afraid to go into the garage to put the clothes in the washer and dryer (as if the devil can't also get me in the house????) I was deeply impressed by that movie and it took me a very long time to get the scenes out of my head. Even today, when I see that a movie of that type is about to be promo'd on TV, I turn my head and say, "La, la, la, la, la, la" outloud until the promo is over. Imagine that: I've managed to live 80 years without the devil getting me!


Lol.


----------



## Bee62

My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


So beautiful Sabine! It's good to hear you singing again


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> All good and on your side?


Hi! So far so good, despite the very cold weather and rain.

Hope you are fine.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! So far so good, despite the very cold weather and rain.
> 
> Hope you are fine.


I'm good. Especially happy that it is Friday.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So beautiful Sabine! It's good to hear you singing again


Thank you so much Linda. As long as I live I will sing ..... and for Christmas I`ll sing "Holy Night" in German for you and all my friends here in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


Hi, how are you today? 

Hope to hear that you are better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I filled in Kent County Council’s survey. In response to the question about how I thought the council could make savings, I suggested that they cut the salary of the top earners starting with the Leader who earns £245k. He is one of the highest paid council leaders in the country... possibly the highest paid.



Wow...£245 is a TON of cash. I’m sure they could cut that salary...has to be plenty of capable people who would do the job fir £150.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, how are you today?
> 
> Hope to hear that you are better.


Hi Gillian. Thank you for asking. Yes, I am better today.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Hi Gillian. Thank you for asking. Yes, I am better today.


Gad to hear that, Sabine.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Same weather in Germany. Foggy and 2 C cold too.


Very cold here as well.Temperature dropped so suddenly to only 10 degrees C.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian Moore said:


> Very cold here as well.Temperature dropped so suddenly to only 10 degrees C.


Toasty compared with those of us in northern Europe, but chilly nonetheless!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Of course I did. I have been told that sharing is caring.


Sometimes...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Below freezing night time temps coupled with cold day time temperatures means it’s time to bring the potted fig trees into the garage. Yesterday i brought in about 20 trees that are in 2-3 gallon pots, today is the larger ones. Garage is getting fuller and fuller the colder it gets. Summer is over :-(. But, we keep looking for a house with some Sully land in F L O R I D A . Maybe by next year we’ll be there!



Ed loves it there!  @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It must have been very difficult to cho-cho-choose the right gift!
> 
> I like port with brandy when I have a cold.
> It doesn't cure you but certainly helps you forget you're ill!


Hey, this is not the platform for train puns! 

I hear you about treating the cold. You drink some, then keep away from children, just as it says on the bottle.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is there ever any space left after all the plants are packed away into the garage?


There'll obviously be plenty of spaces in F L O R I D A...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have received a lovely card from Ed! Thank you!
> 
> I have been very busy. I even did the ironing!
> 
> I have a (homemade) chicken and mushroom pie ready to go in the oven for dinner too
> 
> I do hope my freshly polished domesstic-goddess halo isn't blinding you here in the gloom. I will avoid polishing any jellyfish this evening.


I don't see a picture of that pie... Must be in my blind spot...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy ! If you would ask Sully if she wants to move to Florida, she would say: *YES !!!!*


Somebody, please tell me at last: Is Sully a girl???


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I suppose if you take into account Denmark being an hour ahead it is an hour ahead. I hadn't thought of that


Huh?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The movie I tried real hard to get out of my mind was The Exorcist. Having been raised a Catholic, and gone to Catholic schools, the devil was an ingrained part of my life. I saw the movie when I was a young mother of three children. After that I was afraid to go into the garage to put the clothes in the washer and dryer (as if the devil can't also get me in the house????) I was deeply impressed by that movie and it took me a very long time to get the scenes out of my head. Even today, when I see that a movie of that type is about to be promo'd on TV, I turn my head and say, "La, la, la, la, la, la" outloud until the promo is over. Imagine that: I've managed to live 80 years without the devil getting me!


I don't do horror movies... The few I did watch, by mistake or being naive, managed to stay with me


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> They will just have to learn that they can't have their kayak and eat it!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I filled in Kent County Council’s survey. In response to the question about how I thought the council could make savings, I suggested that they cut the salary of the top earners starting with the Leader who earns £245k. He is one of the highest paid council leaders in the country... possibly the highest paid.


I kent imagine they took the suggestion well...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Ed loves it there!  @ZEROPILOT


Not really.
But I DO live here.
Too bad I'm on a tiny lot about of less than 1/3 acre. Not Sulcata sized. More like Redfoot sized.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


Wow, yes sad but Beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


Beautiful Sabine, I love the songs of the Everly Brothers.
It is sad but also good to have you back singing to us!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! So far so good, despite the very cold weather and rain.
> 
> Hope you are fine.


Hi Gillian and Oli!
Your weather is similar to ours at the moment.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Huh?


15:52:in Denmark is 14:52 here. So the sun is setting an hour earlier than in the UK. Some of this can be accounted for by Denmark being further East than the UK.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hey, this is not the platform for train puns!
> 
> I hear you about treating the cold. You drink some, then keep away from children, just as it says on the bottle.


Sorry, Lena, I must try to keep track of the rules!!

I once bought some washing tablets that said 'Keep away from children' on the box, so I had a week off work. I always do what I'm told!


----------



## JoesMum

So I must turn in earlier than usual tonight. Partly because JoesDad kept me awake with his man flu (a second dose this season [emoji849]) last night... and we have an early start for a day out tomorrow. The weather forecast for tomorrow is awful, but I will try to get postcards


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I don't do horror movies... The few I did watch, by mistake or being naive, managed to stay with me


Nor me - just watching the news gives me nightmares!
There's enough scary things going on in real life!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So I must turn in earlier than usual tonight. Partly because JoesDad kept me awake with his man flu (a second dose this season [emoji849]) last night... and we have an early start for a day out tomorrow. The weather forecast for tomorrow is awful, but I will try to get postcards


Nos Da Linda, hope you have a better night's sleep and a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


Oh Sabine, it's beautiful!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Thank you so much Linda. As long as I live I will sing ..... and for Christmas I`ll sing "Holy Night" in German for you and all my friends here in the Cold Dark Room.


I'm SO looking forward to that!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...£245 is a TON of cash. I’m sure they could cut that salary...has to be plenty of capable people who would do the job fir £150.


I know, I don't think we have any state agency heads in Florida that make that much... Even the elected ones! (If we do, here, then I'm WAY off on my exchange rate...)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I don't do horror movies... The few I did watch, by mistake or being naive, managed to stay with me


Same here. I have more than enough creative runaway imagination to disrupt my sleep on a regular basis. I try not to give my mind anything really horrific or scary to work with, if I can help it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not really.
> But I DO live here.
> Too bad I'm on a tiny lot about of less than 1/3 acre. Not Sulcata sized. More like Redfoot sized.


There's good tracts of acreage to be found in Florida, but it usually means you have to get a ways north of the I-4 corridor. Pastures good for cattle... or very large tortoises!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And getting colder here


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's good tracts of acreage to be found in Florida, but it usually means you have to get a ways north of the I-4 corridor. Pastures good for cattle... or very large tortoises!


Yes north Florida and some Northwest also.
A lot of it isn't built up yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


Thank you so much, Sabine! You always lift my spirits with your beautiful tunes. (Did you see all the well-wishers here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/best-wishes-to-bee62.171352/ )


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> 15:52:in Denmark is 14:52 here. So the sun is setting an hour earlier than in the UK. Some of this can be accounted for by Denmark being further East than the UK.



And further North too..

Copenhagen Coordinates: 55°40′34″N 12°34′06″E
London Coordinates: 51.5074° N, 0.1278° W

Some info...in case you are having trouble sleeping - http://hosting.astro.cornell.edu/academics/courses/astro201/sun_rise.htm


----------



## jaizei

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know, I don't think we have any state agency heads in Florida that make that much... Even the elected ones! (If we do, here, then I'm WAY off on my exchange rate...)



Do coaches count?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> Do coaches count?


Nah, universities are kind of in their own little world(s).


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So I must turn in earlier than usual tonight. Partly because JoesDad kept me awake with his man flu (a second dose this season [emoji849]) last night... and we have an early start for a day out tomorrow. The weather forecast for tomorrow is awful, but I will try to get postcards


.....if you're going anywhere near London beware - demonstrators are closing several bridges again.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> No, you definitely don't want to see that movie. I've been trying to forget it for a couple decades now!



Lmao!!! (Note to self made)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Below freezing night time temps coupled with cold day time temperatures means it’s time to bring the potted fig trees into the garage. Yesterday i brought in about 20 trees that are in 2-3 gallon pots, today is the larger ones. Garage is getting fuller and fuller the colder it gets. Summer is over :-(. But, we keep looking for a house with some Sully land in F L O R I D A . Maybe by next year we’ll be there!



That’s a lot of potted trees!!! Why so many?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's the one!!



Hmmmmm... I think I’ve got one of those too.. [emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have received a lovely card from Ed! Thank you!
> 
> I have been very busy. I even did the ironing!
> 
> I have a (homemade) chicken and mushroom pie ready to go in the oven for dinner too
> 
> I do hope my freshly polished domesstic-goddess halo isn't blinding you here in the gloom. I will avoid polishing any jellyfish this evening.



That pie sounds amazing!! Show results please!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....



Beautiful


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Good evening Night owl!!! Out times are not that much different compared to most everyone else’s


----------



## EllieMay

Our tradition has always been to put up the Christmas tree the day after thanksgiving. We did this when I was a kid so I carry on the same. My husband went back to work Wednesday and my stepdaughter back to her moms, so it was just me and my two




....but we went and got our tree.. tomorrow, we might decorate


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> .....if you're going anywhere near London beware - demonstrators are closing several bridges again.



We’re not. And even if we were, we would be using public transport. Driving in central London is nuts


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> That pie sounds amazing!! Show results please!



I forgot to photograph it


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It’s dark and damp. We were up at 5am, had a quick coffee and now we are heading for the coast.


----------



## JoesMum

Pick up our prepaid ticket (a hanger that goes on the rear view mirror)



Through passport control

Now in security having our car checked...


----------



## JoesMum

Waiting to board


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....


Oh I love that. When it rains I will come and cry with you Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 257927


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> There'll obviously be plenty of spaces in F L O R I D A...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don't see a picture of that pie... Must be in my blind spot...


Mine too


----------



## JoesMum

Head down the ramp



And onto the train



A bientôt (See you soon!)


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sorry, Lena, I must try to keep track of the rules!!
> 
> I once bought some washing tablets that said 'Keep away from children' on the box, so I had a week off work. I always do what I'm told!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

All ready to go


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Our tradition has always been to put up the Christmas tree the day after thanksgiving. We did this when I was a kid so I carry on the same. My husband went back to work Wednesday and my stepdaughter back to her moms, so it was just me and my two
> View attachment 257966
> View attachment 257967
> View attachment 257968
> View attachment 257969
> ....but we went and got our tree.. tomorrow, we might decorate


That is a stunning tree.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Pick up our prepaid ticket (a hanger that goes on the rear view mirror)
> View attachment 257975
> 
> 
> Through passport control
> 
> Now in security having our car checked...


Hmmm. Way too early. Have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Ok. So I take Jarrod to school as he must help with the grade 1 open day today, and we get in the car. He looks at the side mirror and says that either a bird is pooping on my window a lot or is flying into my window. So without further ado, meet Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ok. So I take Jarrod to school as he must help with the grade 1 open day today, and we get in the car. He looks at the side mirror and says that either a bird is pooping on my window a lot or is flying into my window. So without further ado, meet Laurel and Hardy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257980
> View attachment 257981
> View attachment 257982
> View attachment 257983


These are the two who like to fly into my bedroom window. Now that I have taken that they have found a new spot. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Ok. So I take Jarrod to school as he must help with the grade 1 open day today, and we get in the car. He looks at the side mirror and says that either a bird is pooping on my window a lot or is flying into my window. So without further ado, meet Laurel and Hardy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257980
> View attachment 257981
> View attachment 257982
> View attachment 257983


Oh and the perfect song just happened to be playing at the exact moment I took the video.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ok. So I take Jarrod to school as he must help with the grade 1 open day today, and we get in the car. He looks at the side mirror and says that either a bird is pooping on my window a lot or is flying into my window. So without further ado, meet Laurel and Hardy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257980
> View attachment 257981
> View attachment 257982
> View attachment 257983



Mr and Mrs Cape Sparrow are very tame


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh and the perfect song just happened to be playing at the exact moment I took the video.


Have a fantastic Saturday Everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

Nous sommes arrivés! 

And it’s now 08:15 because France is one hour ahead of the UK


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nous sommes arrivés!
> 
> And it’s now 08:15 because France is one hour ahead of the UK


Oooh. Cheese and wine on the menu for today?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mr and Mrs Cape Sparrow are very tame


I had to sit very still. As soon as I moved they flew away. Then after a while came back. These two have no fear.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oooh. Cheese and wine on the menu for today?



Oui


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> My newest "production" I proudly present my lovely audience this evening: A little bit sad ( Thinking of Monty ) but true.....



Watched it now. Beautiful. So lovely to see (actually see!) you again. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you so much Linda. As long as I live I will sing ..... and for Christmas I`ll sing "Holy Night" in German for you and all my friends here in the Cold Dark Room.



And “O Tannenbaum” for me!  I love that song — in German.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not really.
> But I DO live here.
> Too bad I'm on a tiny lot about of less than 1/3 acre. Not Sulcata sized. More like Redfoot sized.



I know — about the first two sentences.  

Remind me, are you down to one Redfoot after all? (After finding the two little guys, I mean.)


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> 15:52:in Denmark is 14:52 here. So the sun is setting an hour earlier than in the UK. Some of this can be accounted for by Denmark being further East than the UK.



I’m surprised your sunset is quite early too. 

Still remember flying to Toronto (Canada is waaaaay up north, right?) and realizing that it’s *south* compared to Copenhagen. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Sorry, Lena, I must try to keep track of the rules!!
> 
> I once bought some washing tablets that said 'Keep away from children' on the box, so I had a week off work. I always do what I'm told!



Thank you, this thread is so easily derailed. 

That’s my girl! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So I must turn in earlier than usual tonight. Partly because JoesDad kept me awake with his man flu (a second dose this season [emoji849]) last night... and we have an early start for a day out tomorrow. The weather forecast for tomorrow is awful, but I will try to get postcards



Man flu? Come on, JoesDad, we all know you simply enjoyed that wine tasting, um, as one should.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Nor me - just watching the news gives me nightmares!
> There's enough scary things going on in real life!



And then there are roller coasters. [emoji33][emoji33] People actually pay to get on those: that’s the scariest part!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Nos Da Linda, hope you have a better night's sleep and a good day tomorrow.



Have to stop catching up here. It’s Saturday after all [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm SO looking forward to that!



Ja wohl!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Same here. I have more than enough creative runaway imagination to disrupt my sleep on a regular basis. I try not to give my mind anything really horrific or scary to work with, if I can help it.



I remember being scared of my own reflection!! [emoji33] Though maybe it wasn’t the movies...?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And getting colder here
> 
> View attachment 257962



[emoji33] Do you kayak in winter? Or is it called bobsleigh?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And further North too..
> 
> Copenhagen Coordinates: 55°40′34″N 12°34′06″E
> London Coordinates: 51.5074° N, 0.1278° W
> 
> Some info...in case you are having trouble sleeping - http://hosting.astro.cornell.edu/academics/courses/astro201/sun_rise.htm



I have serious trouble sleeping now. Wooden benches in the Russian school’s corridors are so uncomfortable! [emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That pie sounds amazing!! Show results please!



SNAP’ish!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Good evening, Noel! It’s 11:30 am, but it’s so gloomy it could be evening for all I know...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Our tradition has always been to put up the Christmas tree the day after thanksgiving. We did this when I was a kid so I carry on the same. My husband went back to work Wednesday and my stepdaughter back to her moms, so it was just me and my two
> View attachment 257966
> View attachment 257967
> View attachment 257968
> View attachment 257969
> ....but we went and got our tree.. tomorrow, we might decorate



What a beautiful tree! Well done, mama!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I forgot to photograph it



Didn’t happen then!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Waiting to board
> View attachment 257976



Hold onto those passports until you’re back, OK?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ok. So I take Jarrod to school as he must help with the grade 1 open day today, and we get in the car. He looks at the side mirror and says that either a bird is pooping on my window a lot or is flying into my window. So without further ado, meet Laurel and Hardy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257980
> View attachment 257981
> View attachment 257982
> View attachment 257983



They’re funny birds.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Have a fantastic Saturday Everyone.



Sarcasm??
[emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oooh. Cheese and wine on the menu for today?



Again??  
[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I remember being scared of my own reflection!! [emoji33] Though maybe it wasn’t the movies...?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sarcasm??
> [emoji24]


No not at all. What is sarcasm btw?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33] Do you kayak in winter? Or is it called bobsleigh?


Good plan. Mark can attach the sleigh runners under his kayak and he will be all set to go.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And then there are roller coasters. [emoji33][emoji33] People actually pay to get on those: that’s the scariest part!


The roller coasters are not so bad. It's the swinging boat and the UFO rides which you won't catch me on.


----------



## Kristoff

The One-legged Pirate strikes again:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I know — about the first two sentences.
> 
> Remind me, are you down to one Redfoot after all? (After finding the two little guys, I mean.)


Two still


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, yes sad but Beautiful.



Hi Cheryl, I don’t know if anyone took the opportunity to welcome you officially to the CDR, but I think it’s my job for today. 

So, welcome to the CDR!  We’re a bunch of international friends goofing around, chatting, and supporting each other. We were once described as “nut jobs”, but let’s omit that and get cracking with the introduction.  

Please grab an armadillo to sit on. There’re more corners around here than anyone could count. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them.  Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she eats only carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. 

I’m Lena, currently living in Denmark.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Thanks! I love it.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Head down the ramp
> View attachment 257977
> 
> 
> And onto the train
> View attachment 257978
> 
> 
> A bientôt (See you soon!)


Bon Voyage!
Enjoy your Xmas Shopping in France!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> These are the two who like to fly into my bedroom window. Now that I have taken that they have found a new spot. [emoji85]


They must be very vain birds who love looking at their own reflections or just taking a pride in their appearance!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Have a fantastic Saturday Everyone.


You too Carol!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33] Do you kayak in winter? Or is it called bobsleigh?



Here in the UK my canoe club had regular winter meets. The coldest was always New Year’s Day at North Landing. The north east coast of England, the North Sea, on 1 January is NOT warm


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hold onto those passports until you’re back, OK?



Still got them


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Again??
> [emoji23]



Can you have too much cheese and wine?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, this thread is so easily derailed.
> 
> That’s my girl! [emoji23]


....and I don't want to get ideas above my station!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all, I hope you are all having a good Saturday so far.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon!

Calais Hotel de Ville (Town Hall) has a very distinctive tower. 



The town has a festival of Chinese Lanterns going on. They’re not lit by day, but still look impressive 







We have shopped, eaten a wonderful lunch and are now about to board the train home


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Wow, that is neat.


----------



## JoesMum

Just in case anyone is a little peckish

Scallop tart


Vacherin



The restaurant was L’Histoire Ancienne (Ancient History) which is very traditional, very French and has been there for the best part iof a century. It’s our winter restaurant of choice as it serves comfort food year round


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, yes sad but Beautiful.


Thank you, Cheryl !  Glad to see you here !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful Sabine, I love the songs of the Everly Brothers.
> It is sad but also good to have you back singing to us!


Thank you Lyn !  The next song will be a happier one , I promise.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So I must turn in earlier than usual tonight. Partly because JoesDad kept me awake with his man flu (a second dose this season [emoji849]) last night... and we have an early start for a day out tomorrow. The weather forecast for tomorrow is awful, but I will try to get postcards


I am wishing Joes Dad a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good plan. Mark can attach the sleigh runners under his kayak and he will be all set to go.



I think it’s called MarkSleigh vice bob..


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Just in case anyone is a little peckish
> 
> Scallop tart
> View attachment 258000
> 
> Vacherin
> View attachment 258001
> 
> 
> The restaurant was L’Histoire Ancienne (Ancient History) which is very traditional, very French and has been there for the best part iof a century. It’s our winter restaurant of choice as it serves comfort food year round



Ogh my gosh... those scallops!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just in case anyone is a little peckish
> 
> Scallop tart
> View attachment 258000
> 
> Vacherin
> View attachment 258001
> 
> 
> The restaurant was L’Histoire Ancienne (Ancient History) which is very traditional, very French and has been there for the best part iof a century. It’s our winter restaurant of choice as it serves comfort food year round


Hmmm. that looks delicious !


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh Sabine, it's beautiful!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm SO looking forward to that!


FINE !


----------



## JoesMum

And we’re back in the UK. Just got to drive home. I sure hope it stays this easy to get to Calais after Brexit


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you so much, Sabine! You always lift my spirits with your beautiful tunes. (Did you see all the well-wishers here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/best-wishes-to-bee62.171352/ )


Thank you double ! For your praise and for the hint of the get well wishes ! I haven`t seen this thread and I don`t want that people think I am stubborn and don`t answer.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful


THANK YOU !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Our tradition has always been to put up the Christmas tree the day after thanksgiving. We did this when I was a kid so I carry on the same. My husband went back to work Wednesday and my stepdaughter back to her moms, so it was just me and my two
> View attachment 257966
> View attachment 257967
> View attachment 257968
> View attachment 257969
> ....but we went and got our tree.. tomorrow, we might decorate


What kind of tree is that ? Looks like a sort of pine tree. 
How do you keep the tree fresh until Christmas, that it don`t lose all it`s needles ?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The One-legged Pirate strikes again:
> 
> View attachment 257985


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh I love that. When it rains I will come and cry with you Sabine.


Thank you very much Carol. 
Today it`s raining. Will you come and cry with me ???


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Thanks! I love it.


Hi Cheryl.
Welcome to the CDR. And what Lena said. And if you see a leprechaun stuck in a tank whatever you do, don't let him out yet.
I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Calais Hotel de Ville (Town Hall) has a very distinctive tower.
> View attachment 257996
> 
> 
> The town has a festival of Chinese Lanterns going on. They’re not lit by day, but still look impressive
> View attachment 257997
> 
> View attachment 257998
> 
> View attachment 257999
> 
> 
> We have shopped, eaten a wonderful lunch and are now about to board the train home


Wow. Nice.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just in case anyone is a little peckish
> 
> Scallop tart
> View attachment 258000
> 
> Vacherin
> View attachment 258001
> 
> 
> The restaurant was L’Histoire Ancienne (Ancient History) which is very traditional, very French and has been there for the best part iof a century. It’s our winter restaurant of choice as it serves comfort food year round


Looks really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think it’s called MarkSleigh vice bob..


Hmm. Point taken


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And we’re back in the UK. Just got to drive home. I sure hope it stays this easy to get to Calais after Brexit


That was easy and very quick.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Carol.
> Today it`s raining. Will you come and cry with me ???


Of course I will. I am on my way.[emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Watched it now. Beautiful. So lovely to see (actually see!) you again. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you very much Lena. I am back ...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And “O Tannenbaum” for me!  I love that song — in German.


Okay !


----------



## JoesMum

And home, shopping unpacked and mug of tea made. 

Two envelopes to open... one from South Africa and one from Denmark... I wonder who they might be from?

Yay! Thank you Lena (and for the stork [emoji4]) and Carol. x

I am so glad to not see you back in the CDR Sabine. We truly have missed you. x


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth. 

In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.

Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan). 






I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007



Those are really good Mark! I like them a lot!


----------



## JoesMum

It’s rude not to share, so I have just put the fresh food in the fridge



We also have some wine 



Some of the wine is for the in-laws, so if you could leave the small bottles that would be good


----------



## JoesMum

Oops two pictures of wine...

Here’s the cheese etc


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007


I love them! You are quite talented. My favorite is the Santa with no hood on the left.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> What kind of tree is that ? Looks like a sort of pine tree.
> How do you keep the tree fresh until Christmas, that it don`t lose all it`s needles ?



Your right... it’s a pine.. some years we do fir but I let the kids pick (that took a while) and this was what they FINALLY agreed on.. the stand that the tree is in holds about 4 gallons of water and I put an additive in the water that helps keep the tree live and strong.. it will still loose some needles though:-( I love the Christmas smell of a live tree though...


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And home, shopping unpacked and mug of tea made.
> 
> Two envelopes to open... one from South Africa and one from Denmark... I wonder who they might be from?
> 
> Yay! Thank you Lena (and for the stork [emoji4]) and Carol. x
> 
> I am so glad to not see you back in the CDR Sabine. We truly have missed you. x


Hey, "shopping Queen".  It is a good feeling being missed. It tells me that I have true friends here.
Thank you all !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007


Hey Mark, your Santa`s looking lovely and beautiful. I love them. Grumpy looking old men with white beards and a red coat.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Your right... it’s a pine.. some years we do fir but I let the kids pick (that took a while) and this was what they FINALLY agreed on.. the stand that the tree is in holds about 4 gallons of water and I put an additive in the water that helps keep the tree live and strong.. it will still loose some needles though:-( I love the Christmas smell of a live tree though...


In Germany it is tradition to put the Christmas tree up one day before Christmas or on Christmas day ! Funny how different traditions can be.


----------



## Bee62

@Maro2Bear 
Some posts ago I mentioned that your Sully is female. Am I right or wrong ?
@Kristoff asked if Sully is male or female. Can you shed a light on this "very important" question ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Those are really good Mark! I like them a lot!



Thanks - I’ll add some updates as we uncover more. 


EllieMay said:


> Your right... it’s a pine.. some years we do fir but I let the kids pick (that took a while) and this was what they FINALLY agreed on.. the stand that the tree is in holds about 4 gallons of water and I put an additive in the water that helps keep the tree live and strong.. it will still loose some needles though:-( I love the Christmas smell of a live tree though...




Excellent tree!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Still got them


Could have been worse then  Well done!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Can you have too much cheese and wine?


Ask JoesDad about his 'man flu' 
Sorry


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ....and I don't want to get ideas above my station!


OK, I'm losing my train of thought in this conversation!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all, I hope you are all having a good Saturday so far.


Sarcasm!! 
Mine was horrid...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Just in case anyone is a little peckish
> 
> Scallop tart
> View attachment 258000
> 
> Vacherin
> View attachment 258001
> 
> 
> The restaurant was L’Histoire Ancienne (Ancient History) which is very traditional, very French and has been there for the best part iof a century. It’s our winter restaurant of choice as it serves comfort food year round


Yum!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Okay !


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And home, shopping unpacked and mug of tea made.
> 
> Two envelopes to open... one from South Africa and one from Denmark... I wonder who they might be from?
> 
> Yay! Thank you Lena (and for the stork [emoji4]) and Carol. x
> 
> I am so glad to not see you back in the CDR Sabine. We truly have missed you. x


Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!! Mine to you and Bee were sent on Thursday... Express delivery!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it is tradition to put the Christmas tree up one day before Christmas or on Christmas day ! Funny how different traditions can be.


I know two British families that do the same with no German influence in their families. They are both Church of England vicars, but I don't know if that's significant.

Queen Victoria's husband, Prince Albert, was German and he brought the Christmas tree tradition to the UK. He insisted on trees decorated in the German tradition and then high society caught on. Eventually it spread to everyone having a Christmas Tree.

I think putting them up early is influenced heavily by the shops trying to sell as much as possible before Christmas.

We don't put ours up until after my Mum's birthday on December 15th.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007


So neat. You have lots of talent!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> Some of the wine is for the in-laws, so if you could leave the small bottles that would be good





JoesMum said:


> Oops two pictures of wine...



Yeah, yeah, just blame it on the in-laws! So much wine it didn't all fit into ONE picture!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007



Mark, those are amazing!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yeah, yeah, just blame it on the in-laws! So much wine it didn't all fit into ONE picture!


Actually that's rather less than we usually bring back. The wine cabinet is full


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Actually that's rather less than we usually bring back. The wine cabinet is full


Guess you can't use the oven...


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay
What a fun day and that tree is gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see it decorated!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Sarcasm!!
> Mine was horrid...


WHY ???


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I know two British families that do the same with no German influence in their families. They are both Church of England vicars, but I don't know if that's significant.
> 
> Queen Victoria's husband, Prince Albert, was German and he brought the Christmas tree tradition to the UK. He insisted on trees decorated in the German tradition and then high society caught on. Eventually it spread to everyone having a Christmas Tree.
> 
> I think putting them up early is influenced heavily by the shops trying to sell as much as possible before Christmas.
> 
> We don't put ours up until after my Mum's birthday on December 15th.


Interesting to know who brought the Christmas tree tradition to England. Thank you Linda. You know a lot about English traditions.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> WHY ???


I'm mommy full-time at weekends, and only part-time when there's school. That's why I love Mondays!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Guess you can't use the oven...


Umm. No [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Interesting to know who brought the Christmas tree tradition to England. Thank you Linda. You know a lot about English traditions.


I'm interested. I'm like a sponge ad soak these things up. I am a mine of useless information 


I think Prince Albert is probably why we share so many Christmas Carols too. Silent Night = Stille Nacht, O Tannenbaum = O Christmas Tree, etc


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I'm mommy full-time at weekends, and only part-time when there's school. That's why I love Mondays!


My deepest "condolence"..... LOL


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I'm interested. I'm like a sponge ad soak these things up. I am a mine of useless information
> 
> 
> I think Prince Albert is probably why we share so many Christmas Carols too. Silent Night = Stille Nacht, O Tannenbaum = O Christmas Tree, etc


To be a sponge for informations is great. I read these things and forget them quick again....


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007


They are lovely - you could sell those at a craft fayre.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it is tradition to put the Christmas tree up one day before Christmas or on Christmas day ! Funny how different traditions can be.


I never put mine up until Xmas eve, I'm sure it went up sooner when we were children.
It's more to do with me working and not being here to enjoy it now.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> OK, I'm losing my train of thought in this conversation!


Poor you - that can be very freightening.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Sarcasm!!
> Mine was horrid...


Oh dear sorry about that, hopefully it will improve as the day goes on.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Of course I will. I am on my way.[emoji6]


SA v Wales in the rugby this evening Carol.
There's been some argy bargy but may the best team win!!

Good film on late last night as well which made me think of you called 'Invictus'. It was about the 1995 Rugby World Cup in SA, a lot of which was filmed in Cape Town, also Jo'burg Robben Island and Pretoria.
Springboks won the world cup that year!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Poor you - that can be very freightening.


Let's don't let our conversation get de-railed. . . what were we talking about now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry about that. It's so seldom I can think of a pun, I have to use it when it pops.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007



What an amazing talent you have! Those are beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> What a fun day and that tree is gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see it decorated!!



Thanks Kathy!!! Me too.... you think the kids might get to it today??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Kathy!!! Me too.... you think the kids might get to it today??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



If they’re like mine, then nope!!

I’m thinking about a Costco fake tree.


----------



## Momof4

I returned home from camping and opened some wonderful cards from Denmark, Florida and Arizona!! 
My very first for the year too!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry about that. It's so seldom I can think of a pun, I have to use it when it pops.


The more the merrier!
It's a good way to let off steam!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> If they’re like mine, then nope!!
> 
> I’m thinking about a Costco fake tree.


I have 2 fake trees
My main tree is only about 3 feet tall (looks taller on top of a cabinet) and is fully decorated - it just comes out of the box when I'm ready for it and then back in after 12th night.
The second is only about 20 inches tall and sits on the window sill in my other room, also pre decorated.

The one we have in school is real and a retired member of staff comes in to decorate it. It looks lovely but I would like every child to be given a bauble to place on the tree so that's it's their work. It also drives me mad that most of the Xmas displays are made by staff too - I would much rather see children's work on the walls than pristine staff efforts.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> SA v Wales in the rugby this evening Carol.
> There's been some argy bargy but may the best team win!!
> 
> Good film on late last night as well which made me think of you called 'Invictus'. It was about the 1995 Rugby World Cup in SA, a lot of which was filmed in Cape Town, also Jo'burg Robben Island and Pretoria.
> Springboks won the world cup that year!



It certainly is. At present it’s 14-3 to Wales 

* tries unsuccessfully not to look too happy  *


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> If they’re like mine, then nope!!
> 
> I’m thinking about a Costco fake tree.



We have an artificial tree. We got it for daughter’s second Christmas and it has really stood the test of time. My maths says it will be its 24th year of use. 

Daughter walked at 8.5 months and we really couldn’t face defending a real tree and its dropped needles from her again.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It certainly is. At present it’s 14-3 to Wales
> 
> * tries unsuccessfully not to look too happy  *


I'm cautiously optimistic - but anything could happen yet!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have 2 fake trees
> My main tree is only about 3 feet tall (looks taller on top of a cabinet) and is fully decorated - it just comes out of the box when I'm ready for it and then back in after 12th night.
> The second is only about 20 inches tall and sits on the window sill in my other room, also pre decorated.
> 
> The one we have in school is real and a retired member of staff comes in to decorate it. It looks lovely but I would like every child to be given a bauble to place on the tree so that's it's their work. It also drives me mad that most of the Xmas displays are made by staff too - I would much rather see children's work on the walls than pristine staff efforts.



Oh me too! It’s so much better done by the children. 

I can’t bear those designer colour-themed trees. Ours is a tree of memories. We can pretty much tell you the story behind everything on it. New things get added most years. There are things made or chosen by our children. Things inherited from relatives. All sorts


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh me too! It’s so much better done by the children.
> 
> I can’t bear those designer colour-themed trees. Ours is a tree of memories. We can pretty much tell you the story behind everything on it. New things get added most years. There are things made or chosen by our children. Things inherited from relatives. All sorts


I don't like fashion trees either, memory trees mean so much more.

SA just scored!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> They are lovely - you could sell those at a craft fayre.



Thanks...

The plan today is to add a face to Mr Klaus there on the left and continue make it a good carving in the round. Finish off the lantern, add furry cuffs to the robe. It’s all there - i just need to reveal.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Poor you - that can be very freightening.



Thank you. With so many train puns around, I’m worried I’m starting to get tunnel vision.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear sorry about that, hopefully it will improve as the day goes on.



Yes. Daughter went to bed. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Let's don't let our conversation get de-railed. . . what were we talking about now?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry about that. It's so seldom I can think of a pun, I have to use it when it pops.



Helps to let off some steam sometimes!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The more the merrier!
> It's a good way to let off steam!



SNAP! I’m afreight you’ve beat me to it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> SNAP! I’m afreight you’ve beat me to it [emoji23][emoji23]


You two must be so chuffed* with your punning

*Chuffed = UK slang for very pleased


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> You two must be so chuffed* with your punning
> 
> *Chuffed = UK slang for very pleased


Seems I shunted that conversation off course 

It has gone very quiet in here


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon everyone [emoji41]
Finally caught up [emoji106]
I got two of my first cards!
One from Florida and one from Denmark [emoji2]
Thanks Lena and Ed


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> SA v Wales in the rugby this evening Carol.
> There's been some argy bargy but may the best team win!!
> 
> Good film on late last night as well which made me think of you called 'Invictus'. It was about the 1995 Rugby World Cup in SA, a lot of which was filmed in Cape Town, also Jo'burg Robben Island and Pretoria.
> Springboks won the world cup that year!


Yes they did. They were good games. We switched our DSTV off so we no longer get the sports channel. How was the game?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And home, shopping unpacked and mug of tea made.
> 
> Two envelopes to open... one from South Africa and one from Denmark... I wonder who they might be from?
> 
> Yay! Thank you Lena (and for the stork [emoji4]) and Carol. x
> 
> I am so glad to not see you back in the CDR Sabine. We truly have missed you. x


Yay. My card has arrived.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on my carvings. Here are a few pix of some of the first items I worked on when I was learning the craft. As I got better I learned more what to do to create the nooks and crannies. The two “Old World Santas” on the right are “smokers” - can put some pine incense inside and it billows out Santa’s mouth.
> 
> In the first menagerie pix, you can see two unfinished Moose carvings as well as my started but not yet complete spoon on a chain.
> 
> Some pix...as I dust off the tools and settle in for a Winter of carving (at least that’s the plan).
> 
> View attachment 258004
> View attachment 258005
> View attachment 258006
> 
> 
> I should take a pix of the back where Santa is holding a bag of goods. The unpainted one, (far leftj is holding a lantern.
> 
> View attachment 258007


Nice work. You are quite talented.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s rude not to share, so I have just put the fresh food in the fridge
> View attachment 258008
> 
> 
> We also have some wine
> View attachment 258009
> 
> 
> Some of the wine is for the in-laws, so if you could leave the small bottles that would be good


Lol. That is a lot of wine.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oops two pictures of wine...
> 
> Here’s the cheese etc
> View attachment 258010


Yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sarcasm!!
> Mine was horrid...


Why was yours horrid?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I know two British families that do the same with no German influence in their families. They are both Church of England vicars, but I don't know if that's significant.
> 
> Queen Victoria's husband, Prince Albert, was German and he brought the Christmas tree tradition to the UK. He insisted on trees decorated in the German tradition and then high society caught on. Eventually it spread to everyone having a Christmas Tree.
> 
> I think putting them up early is influenced heavily by the shops trying to sell as much as possible before Christmas.
> 
> We don't put ours up until after my Mum's birthday on December 15th.


We put it up anytime from the 1st December. Normally when I get up enough energy to do it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick update.... Mr Klaus is slowly revealing his face....and a big fat nose...

Before a Face




Face Reveal




Perfect day to spend some time carving - pouring down a cold hard rain.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry about that. It's so seldom I can think of a pun, I have to use it when it pops.


It was perfect.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I returned home from camping and opened some wonderful cards from Denmark, Florida and Arizona!!
> My very first for the year too!!


Yayyyy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It certainly is. At present it’s 14-3 to Wales
> 
> * tries unsuccessfully not to look too happy  *


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You two must be so chuffed* with your punning
> 
> *Chuffed = UK slang for very pleased


[emoji23] [emoji23] I am just enjoying the show.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update.... Mr Klaus is slowly revealing his face....and a big fat nose...
> 
> Before a Face
> View attachment 258066
> 
> 
> 
> Face Reveal
> View attachment 258065
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect day to spend some time carving - pouring down a cold hard rain.


That is awesome work.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Seems I shunted that conversation off course
> 
> It has gone very quiet in here


I had to give all my attention to the match - SA got pretty close at one point!!
20 - 11 to Wales in the end - a clean sweep after winning all of the Autumn Internationals!
Da iawn Cymru!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yes they did. They were good games. We switched our DSTV off so we no longer get the sports channel. How was the game?


Wales won - first time any team has one all of their autumn internationals, but generally the money is on SA to win the World Cup in Japan next year.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You two must be so chuffed* with your punning
> 
> *Chuffed = UK slang for very pleased


Yes indeed, so much so that I find it hard to express.


----------



## jaizei

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it is tradition to put the Christmas tree up one day before Christmas or on Christmas day ! Funny how different traditions can be.



Plus if you wait until Christmas Eve, you can get a tree for free.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> We’re not. And even if we were, we would be using public transport. Driving in central London is nuts


I only went to London via public transportation. Driving would be a nightmare, and parking would be worse!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I forgot to photograph it


Well, you can't enjoy EVERYTHING through a camera...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> These are the two who like to fly into my bedroom window. Now that I have taken that they have found a new spot. [emoji85]


How did you finally get them to stop flying into your bedroom window?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Ja wohl!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> The roller coasters are not so bad. It's the swinging boat and the UFO rides which you won't catch me on.


Agreed. Basically, if a ride has to get put together and dismantled on a regular basis (in other words, not in a permanent, well-maintained location), then I won't ride it. I don't think the ride inspectors will, either.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it is tradition to put the Christmas tree up one day before Christmas or on Christmas day ! Funny how different traditions can be.


I figured that tradition was probably born out of practicality... If a person insists on a real tree, there's no reason to give the cats any more of a head start than absolutely necessary!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got the best of the Christmas tree world. Living alone, as I do, with no one to please but myself, I don't have to put up a tree. And I can have my holiday any time I want it. A few years ago my Texas grand daughter came to my house for Christmas and she brought a little box of ornaments (because I had given all mine away). So I bought one of those tiny living trees at the grocery store and we decorated that tree. Now it's planted in the leopard yard and it's about 6' tall. I don't miss holidays at all. Bah humbug!


----------



## EllieMay

“Is this for real?? Can I go higher? Hey man, come on!!!”


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258068
> View attachment 258069
> 
> 
> “Is this for real?? Can I go higher? Hey man, come on!!!”


Brilliant! What other decorations do you need?
He'll never want to move out now!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed, so Nos Da CDRers.
I'll not see you tomorrow!


----------



## EllieMay

Not bad for some amateurs


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed, so Nos Da CDRers.
> I'll not see you tomorrow!



Good night Lyn! Sleep tight[emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the best of the Christmas tree world. Living alone, as I do, with no one to please but myself, I don't have to put up a tree. And I can have my holiday any time I want it. A few years ago my Texas grand daughter came to my house for Christmas and she brought a little box of ornaments (because I had given all mine away). So I bought one of those tiny living trees at the grocery store and we decorated that tree. Now it's planted in the leopard yard and it's about 6' tall. I don't miss holidays at all. Bah humbug!



Lol!!! I’m not quite that bad but I’m sure glad I don’t live in Germany @Bee62 because decorating is too much work to only enjoy for 1 day... but I bet your Leopards are proud of their tree [emoji4]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> If they’re like mine, then nope!!
> 
> I’m thinking about a Costco fake tree.


I'm all for artificial Christmas trees. Real trees are a charming thought, but our "ornaments" are self-loading.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs


It's gorgeous! But where are all the flattened out parts with the pairs of eyes above them...?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the best of the Christmas tree world. Living alone, as I do, with no one to please but myself, I don't have to put up a tree. And I can have my holiday any time I want it. A few years ago my Texas grand daughter came to my house for Christmas and she brought a little box of ornaments (because I had given all mine away). So I bought one of those tiny living trees at the grocery store and we decorated that tree. Now it's planted in the leopard yard and it's about 6' tall. I don't miss holidays at all. Bah humbug!


I'm only half joking about decorating the cat tree(s) instead of putting up a tree for Christmas...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258068
> View attachment 258069
> 
> 
> “Is this for real?? Can I go higher? Hey man, come on!!!”


Oh my, a baby squirrel. So cute.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got a card...And an elf? With wooden shoes from Denmark.
Thanks Elena.
Your handwriting is beautiful. As you'll soon see, mine looks like a 4 year old child.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm all for artificial Christmas trees. Real trees are a charming thought, but our "ornaments" are self-loading.



I was SO close to buying a fake pre-lit tree last year.... but when it came down to it, I just couldn’t do it.. I actually felt guilty!!! I have always had a real problem with real oversized trees.. I can’t help myself!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's gorgeous! But where are all the flattened out parts with the pairs of eyes above them...?



????


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a card...And an elf? With wooden shoes from Denmark.
> Thanks Elena.
> Your handwriting is beautiful. As you'll soon see, mine looks like a 4 year old child.



Hahahahahaaaaa!!! My thoughts EXACTLY!!!

(About hers & my handwriting... not yours)


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> I was SO close to buying a fake pre-lit tree last year.... but when it came down to it, I just couldn’t do it.. I actually felt guilty!!! I have always had a real problem with real oversized trees.. I can’t help myself!!!



I finally broke down and bought an artificial tree. The clean up was killing me [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

I broke down and bought it!!
So far I love it! Tomorrow we will decorate it!

Our tree has lots of kid ornaments too. There’s no theme.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs



Nice...love the squirrel too!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I had to give all my attention to the match - SA got pretty close at one point!!
> 20 - 11 to Wales in the end - a clean sweep after winning all of the Autumn Internationals!
> Da iawn Cymru!


Well done Wales.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wales won - first time any team has one all of their autumn internationals, but generally the money is on SA to win the World Cup in Japan next year.


Well done to Wales.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> How did you finally get them to stop flying into your bedroom window?


By leaving the window open. And what I don't see or hear doesn't happen.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258068
> View attachment 258069
> 
> 
> “Is this for real?? Can I go higher? Hey man, come on!!!”


Ha ha ha ha . Thank you Mommy for bringing in my very own tree.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed, so Nos Da CDRers.
> I'll not see you tomorrow!


Nighty night Lyn. Sleep well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs


Oh. That is beautiful. I love your tree.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I’m not quite that bad but I’m sure glad I don’t live in Germany @Bee62 because decorating is too much work to only enjoy for 1 day... but I bet your Leopards are proud of their tree [emoji4]


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I broke down and bought it!!
> So far I love it! Tomorrow we will decorate it!
> 
> Our tree has lots of kid ornaments too. There’s no theme.
> 
> View attachment 258072


Mine is also a fake tree. I hate the clean up. If I could get a real tree which would not die on me and is nice and bushy like Heathers then I would get a real christmas tree. But we don't get those kinds over here.


----------



## CarolM

Good Sunday everybody.
I hope your saturdays were nice and relaxed. Today we go and watch Fantastic Beasts. Then Jarrod wants to go and buy some gifts for a few friends to give at the end of school.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yes they did. They were good games. We switched our DSTV off so we no longer get the sports channel. How was the game?


"Robust" 

Both sides will have needed treatment afterwards. There was fair bit of bandaging ears back on, etc happening! This will seem unnecessarily violent to non-rugby playing nations, however there wasn't much happening outside the laws of the game... it's just that 30 of the biggest blokes you can find on a pitch tend to cause damage when they hurtle into each other.

On balance, I would say the right side won. South Africa didn't look like they were going to win.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I figured that tradition was probably born out of practicality... If a person insists on a real tree, there's no reason to give the cats any more of a head start than absolutely necessary!


[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258068
> View attachment 258069
> 
> 
> “Is this for real?? Can I go higher? Hey man, come on!!!”


Awww


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs


Lovely


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday everybody.
> I hope your saturdays were nice and relaxed. Today we go and watch Fantastic Beasts. Then Jarrod wants to go and buy some gifts for a few friends to give at the end of school.


Enjoy the film. We did


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning and happy Sunday everyone. We are off to London for a "Heaven to Hell tour"


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday everyone. We are off to London for a "Heaven to Hell tour"


Of The Globe Theatre... the one built as a replica of the theatre that Shakespeare performed in


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs


Beautiful job!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning!
It's a bright, sunny day here and not too cold either.
I think a nice walk is on the cards this afternoon to blow the cobwebs away.
Hope everyone has an enjoyable Sunday!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update.... Mr Klaus is slowly revealing his face....and a big fat nose...
> 
> Before a Face
> View attachment 258066
> 
> 
> 
> Face Reveal
> View attachment 258065
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect day to spend some time carving - pouring down a cold hard rain.


I am astonished that you manufacture no Santa Claus sitting in a kayak......


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the best of the Christmas tree world. Living alone, as I do, with no one to please but myself, I don't have to put up a tree. And I can have my holiday any time I want it. A few years ago my Texas grand daughter came to my house for Christmas and she brought a little box of ornaments (because I had given all mine away). So I bought one of those tiny living trees at the grocery store and we decorated that tree. Now it's planted in the leopard yard and it's about 6' tall. I don't miss holidays at all. Bah humbug!


The last years I had no Christmas tree. Not enough space now ( all filled with tort enclosures ) and the cats would use a tree and the decoration only as nice toys.
I am thinking like you Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258068
> View attachment 258069
> 
> 
> “Is this for real?? Can I go higher? Hey man, come on!!!”


That is a cute Christmas tree "decoration" !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs


Right ! Your tree is wonderful decorated and beautiful looking. I don`t like these flashing neon colored decoration of some trees.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm only half joking about decorating the cat tree(s) instead of putting up a tree for Christmas...


The result will be the same. With a real tree the cats will play until they manage to put the whole tree or all the ornaments down.....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I was SO close to buying a fake pre-lit tree last year.... but when it came down to it, I just couldn’t do it.. I actually felt guilty!!! I have always had a real problem with real oversized trees.. I can’t help myself!!!


You would miss the smell of a real tree. An artificial tree could never be as beautiful as a real tree.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday everyone. We are off to London for a "Heaven to Hell tour"


What is a Heaven to Hell tour ? Hope you and hubby will come back !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello CDR. Wishing you all a beautiful Sunday.
Talking a lot about Christmas trees I would like to send you this Sunday greeting picture.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Bee62 said:


> Hello CDR. Wishing you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Talking a lot about Christmas trees I would like to send you this Sunday greeting picture.


That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Good Morning


----------



## Bee62

Mizcreant said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you. It is not my picture but I thought it fits in our theme.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good Morning


Good morning Cheryl.
My day is half over. In Germany it is 14:57 pm  In two hours it is dark again....


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning CDR [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I broke down and bought it!!
> So far I love it! Tomorrow we will decorate it!
> 
> Our tree has lots of kid ornaments too. There’s no theme.
> 
> View attachment 258072



For me , Christmas is all about the togetherness and fun.. & of course we celebrate Christ but that’s why I take my kids to a tree farm and let them do the picking...( even though it kills my soul) . They will always remember these times and it will be a family memory... a tradition is just special... doesn’t matter what it is. Your tree is gonna be beautiful!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well done Wales.



Last night was this households biggest football game night. LSU (hubby’s team) played A&M (my team).. when A&M joined the SEC in 2012, it became our thing to go see this game. In the past it’s always been thanksgiving day. But hubby had to work this year so we watched it on the phone together. It went into 7th overtime and A&M finally won (after 6years) 74-72.. both teams broke a lot of records last night. Hubby is crying foul and I’m just so damn happy it hurts [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## EllieMay

Can’t wait to see these snapshots!! @JoesMum


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning!
> It's a bright, sunny day here and not too cold either.
> I think a nice walk is on the cards this afternoon to blow the cobwebs away.
> Hope everyone has an enjoyable Sunday!



Good morning! Sounds like a beautiful day. Save us a pic!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good Morning



Good morning!!!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Good morning CDR [emoji851]



Good morning to you as well [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 258099



So me!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs


Nice job. I like the lights in lines like that. Looks pretty. What happened to the squirrel?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 258099


Is that a coffee infusion?


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Sunday all you silly CDR'ers. And Cheryl: it's good to see you in here.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Nice job. I like the lights in lines like that. Looks pretty. What happened to the squirrel?



Thanks! I’ve always wanted to hang them straight like that but it looks like a drunk person did the tree this year, I just let the kids make all the calls and did the jobs that I didn’t think were safe for them. They will add popcorn n paper chains as we go. BeeBops is probably hanging out in daughters room. She doesn’t keep in the cage much when she’s home. And I have learned from past experience not to let the squirrels play once the lights are up. naturally, all ornaments are shatterproof in this house .


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday all you silly CDR'ers. And Cheryl: it's good to see you in here.


Thanks!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Sunday!
Just watched a movie and had my coffee and it’s time to get started with the day.

Friday was our 22nd anniversary but we didn’t really celebrate. We came home from camping and riding our desert toys so we were tired. We ordered Uber Eats for dinner and watched a movie.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all

Today’s “Heaven to Hell” tour was backstage at The Globe theatre in London. 

This theatre is a reconstruction of the theatre originally played in by William Shakespeare over 500 years ago. It has an oak frame, thatched roof and wattle and daub walls. 

You start at the top (heaven) and end up under the stage (hell)

Given the theatre is open to the weather - no roof over most of it - hell was a little chillier than reputed 

From the outside:



It’s the other side of the River Thames from St Paul’s Cathedral



We were guided by the Head of Stage, the man responsible for the management of the non-acting side of productions. He has been there from the start, around 20 years, and knows everything! 

Up in the rafters is the den of the backstage crew





And the topmost shuttered window to the stage where performers can also be harnessed up and “flown” through a trapdoor down to the stage; it’s a long drop!

Looking through the trapdoor 


and through the window


----------



## JoesMum

Then we went down the stairs to the Musicians Gallery level. Originally the gallery above the stage would have had two boxes for local Lords. They weren’t interested in seeing the play, only in being seen, so they sat right above the stage in private boxes 

Looking along the gallery



And out into the theatre. Only the wealthy got seats. Everyone else stood in the middle and people can stand to watch performances in this reconstruction 



The opposite end of the flying hole from heaven


----------



## JoesMum

Then down more stairs to the stage. 

From front of stage looking back with the musicians gallery above



Through those doors... and the doors at the back have a very modern lift for shifting scenery and props!



The stairway to hell. This was very cramped and photos weren’t possible down there. We came back onto the stage through the trap doors as performers would



And the actors view of the audience seating and standing area



View across backstage


----------



## JoesMum

And finally into the basement props and costume stores. 

There are two costume stores. The one we saw is the Elizabethan costumes made in the same way, and from the same materials, that they would have been in Shakespeare’s time. The only concession is rubber added to shoe soles to stop actors slipping if the stage is wet. 

We were allowed to handle the clothes and they were so heavy! There’s a lot to be said for modern clothes 







And here our, and your, tour ends. I hope you enjoyed it. 

We headed off for a traditional pub roast Sunday lunch. The choice was beef



or pork



I’m not sure I’ll be eating anything else today


----------



## Yvonne G

Please explain what everything on the beef plate is. I recognize the meat, naturally, but the other food items aren't something normally seen here. I'm very interested in that puff thing. I think that's something I would love to eat.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Please explain what everything on the beef plate is. I recognize the meat, naturally, but the other food items aren't something normally seen here. I'm very interested in that puff thing. I think that's something I would love to eat.


From the left:
Yorkshire Pudding (a batter 'pudding' cooked in the oven), Roast Potato with a bit of roast onion in front), Beef with some carrot peaking out behind and some cabbage

In front of the meat, a marrow bone split in half and roasted... not traditionally in a Sunday roast but very yunmmy and the white stuff is horseradish sauce which is a traditional accompaniment to roast beef. And then the whole lot is covered in gravy 




You can see the veggies more clearly with the pork. The sauce on the pork plate is apple sauce at the top. I love marrow bone. I wished I'd ordered the beef


----------



## Yvonne G

So the Yorkshire pudding is the puffy thing? I'll have to look up a recipe for that and give it a try.

And then you eat it as an accompaniment to roast beef?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man. . . those pictures make me very hungry.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So the Yorkshire pudding is the puffy thing? I'll have to look up a recipe for that and give it a try.


Half a pint of milk, 1 egg, 4oz plain flour beaten together until a smooth and creamy batter. (I use my liquidiser, but you can do it by hand or with a blender)

Oil a baking tin or dish. Put the dish in the oven as you heat it to 430F

Pour the batter into the dish and put straight into the oven.

It's cooked when it's golden brown all over. 40 minutes probably for this volume. It depends on your oven

You need lots of gravy to pur over it for maximum yumminess.

Traditionally it would have been cooked in the dripping from the meat which makes it very tasty and was served to fill people up so they didn't want so much of the expensive meat


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you. Next time I buy a beef roast 
I'll give it a try.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happ Sunday All

Poured down a cold rain all day yesterday - so it was a good carving day. Today, however, the sun was up on time clearing blue skys = out on the water.

Very calm morning, spotted two Red-Tailed hawks, and a few Blue Herons, one Cormorant, and a few flocks of migrstory Canada geese.

Here’s one from this morning’s paddle - the Autumnsl colors are still playing nicely!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happ Sunday All
> 
> Poured down a cold rain all day yesterday - so it was a good carving day. Today, however, the sun was up on time clearing blue skys = out on the water.
> 
> Very calm morning, spotted two Red-Tailed hawks, and a few Blue Herons, one Cormorant, and a few flocks of migrstory Canada geese.
> 
> Here’s one from this morning’s paddle - the Autumnsl colors are still playing nicely!
> 
> 
> View attachment 258130


So calm. Much sunnier than it was here today too! The River Thames didn't look half so pretty


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happ Sunday All
> 
> Poured down a cold rain all day yesterday - so it was a good carving day. Today, however, the sun was up on time clearing blue skys = out on the water.
> 
> Very calm morning, spotted two Red-Tailed hawks, and a few Blue Herons, one Cormorant, and a few flocks of migrstory Canada geese.
> 
> Here’s one from this morning’s paddle - the Autumnsl colors are still playing nicely!
> 
> 
> View attachment 258130


We had a spot of drizzle overnight, wetting the earth, so today it's foggy. One nice thing about the fog is how quiet it is outside. I live on a busy street, and sometimes the car noise level is so bad you can't hear to talk to someone standing right next to you. But on foggy days everything is muffled. Your pictures are beautiful, and pix like today's make me want to go kayaking (I'm afraid of water).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s one of a Blue Heron just lifting off.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one of a Blue Heron just lifting off.
> 
> View attachment 258138


It looks very similar to our Grey Heron. I just googled, but the Great Blue Heron and the Grey Heron are differnt species and the Blue Heron is much bigger. Lovely bird


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Then down more stairs to the stage.
> 
> From front of stage looking back with the musicians gallery above
> View attachment 258118
> 
> 
> Through those doors... and the doors at the back have a very modern lift for shifting scenery and props!
> View attachment 258119
> 
> 
> The stairway to hell. This was very cramped and photos weren’t possible down there. We came back onto the stage through the trap doors as performers would
> View attachment 258120
> 
> 
> And the actors view of the audience seating and standing area
> View attachment 258121
> 
> 
> View across backstage
> View attachment 258122


WOW!!!! All your photos are amazing!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Just watched a movie and had my coffee and it’s time to get started with the day.
> 
> Friday was our 22nd anniversary but we didn’t really celebrate. We came home from camping and riding our desert toys so we were tired. We ordered Uber Eats for dinner and watched a movie.


Congratulations for your anniversary!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kayaking done for the day, not sure what the weather forecast is like for this coming week. Hit or miss these days.

Worked some more and Mr Klaus’ face and other details - the lantern, fur trim, moustache, etc. can’t decide if his should be hair or a fur rimmed hat. Some additional fine work on goatee, hair, or hat... then some fine sanding, some color stains, polishing, and done.



A faceless Klaus




Some Facial Details



And, today’s upgrades


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! All your photos are amazing!!!




Look whose BIRTHDAY it is... Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And finally into the basement props and costume stores.
> 
> There are two costume stores. The one we saw is the Elizabethan costumes made in the same way, and from the same materials, that they would have been in Shakespeare’s time. The only concession is rubber added to shoe soles to stop actors slipping if the stage is wet.
> 
> We were allowed to handle the clothes and they were so heavy! There’s a lot to be said for modern clothes
> View attachment 258123
> 
> View attachment 258124
> 
> View attachment 258125
> 
> 
> And here our, and your, tour ends. I hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> We headed off for a traditional pub roast Sunday lunch. The choice was beef
> View attachment 258126
> 
> 
> or pork
> View attachment 258127
> 
> 
> I’m not sure I’ll be eating anything else today


What a fabulous day!
Do they do these tours regularly or just occasionally?


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Look whose BIRTHDAY it is... Happy Birthday!


THANK you!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> So the Yorkshire pudding is the puffy thing? I'll have to look up a recipe for that and give it a try.
> 
> And then you eat it as an accompaniment to roast beef?


Traditionally served with beef but you can eat it with any roast meat.
My Mum used to make individual puds using a cup cake tin (or maybe you call them muffin trays?)
Or you can cheat and buy frozen then they only take about 4 mins in the oven - guess what I'd do?


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> THANK you!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! All your photos are amazing!!!


Happy Birthday Bea, I hope you are having a lovely day!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Kayaking done for the day, not sure what the weather forecast is like for this coming week. Hit or miss these days.
> 
> Worked some more and Mr Klaus’ face and other details - the lantern, fur trim, moustache, etc. can’t decide if his should be hair or a fur rimmed hat. Some additional fine work on goatee, hair, or hat... then some fine sanding, some color stains, polishing, and done.
> 
> View attachment 258141
> 
> A faceless Klaus
> 
> 
> View attachment 258142
> 
> Some Facial Details
> 
> 
> 
> And, today’s upgrades
> 
> View attachment 258143


Coming on nicely!


----------



## Lyn W

A quick good evening to everyone,.just popped in to catch up before I hit the hay.
Looks like most of you have had a good Sunday and I hope that continues into Monday.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! All your photos are amazing!!!


Happy Birthday


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> Today’s “Heaven to Hell” tour was backstage at The Globe theatre in London.
> 
> This theatre is a reconstruction of the theatre originally played in by William Shakespeare over 500 years ago. It has an oak frame, thatched roof and wattle and daub walls.
> 
> You start at the top (heaven) and end up under the stage (hell)
> 
> Given the theatre is open to the weather - no roof over most of it - hell was a little chillier than reputed
> 
> From the outside:
> View attachment 258109
> 
> 
> It’s the other side of the River Thames from St Paul’s Cathedral
> View attachment 258110
> 
> 
> We were guided by the Head of Stage, the man responsible for the management of the non-acting side of productions. He has been there from the start, around 20 years, and knows everything!
> 
> Up in the rafters is the den of the backstage crew
> View attachment 258111
> 
> View attachment 258112
> 
> 
> And the topmost shuttered window to the stage where performers can also be harnessed up and “flown” through a trapdoor down to the stage; it’s a long drop!
> 
> Looking through the trapdoor
> View attachment 258113
> 
> and through the window
> View attachment 258114



Very cool! I would love to visit there!


----------



## EllieMay

@Moozillion
I hope you’ve had a wonderful Birthday and shame on you for trying to sneak it by us uncelebrated!!!! Santa Clause is watching you, you know! Well I hope the rest of it is amazing and you’ve gotten everything your Cajun heart desires!!!


----------



## EllieMay

IT WORKS!!!!



Inspired by @Maro2Bear , I bought this gadget on eBay for <$4 with free shipping... this was amazing!! My daughter was like “yeah mom, baileys mom has one” [emoji848]... Why am I always the last to know about stuff like this???


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> IT WORKS!!!!
> View attachment 258150
> View attachment 258151
> 
> Inspired by @Maro2Bear , I bought this gadget on eBay for <$4 with free shipping... this was amazing!! My daughter was like “yeah mom, baileys mom has one” [emoji848]... Why am I always the last to know about stuff like this???



Great job!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> IT WORKS!!!!
> View attachment 258150
> View attachment 258151
> 
> Inspired by @Maro2Bear , I bought this gadget on eBay for <$4 with free shipping... this was amazing!! My daughter was like “yeah mom, baileys mom has one” [emoji848]... Why am I always the last to know about stuff like this???



We love ours!! 
Pineapple is so good for you too!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We love ours!!
> Pineapple is so good for you too!!
> 
> View attachment 258160



Now I don’t have to feel guilty about eating he whole darn thing


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> "Robust"
> 
> Both sides will have needed treatment afterwards. There was fair bit of bandaging ears back on, etc happening! This will seem unnecessarily violent to non-rugby playing nations, however there wasn't much happening outside the laws of the game... it's just that 30 of the biggest blokes you can find on a pitch tend to cause damage when they hurtle into each other.
> 
> On balance, I would say the right side won. South Africa didn't look like they were going to win.


I personally think that South Africa has lost some of its mojo since the 1995 world cup. We could be a much better team.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Enjoy the film. We did


Yes I did. I also now want to go watch, Captain Marvel, Mary poppins, How to train your Dragon and Bumblebee when they all come out.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thanks! I’ve always wanted to hang them straight like that but it looks like a drunk person did the tree this year, I just let the kids make all the calls and did the jobs that I didn’t think were safe for them. They will add popcorn n paper chains as we go. BeeBops is probably hanging out in daughters room. She doesn’t keep in the cage much when she’s home. And I have learned from past experience not to let the squirrels play once the lights are up. naturally, all ornaments are shatterproof in this house .


Lol. Good call.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Just watched a movie and had my coffee and it’s time to get started with the day.
> 
> Friday was our 22nd anniversary but we didn’t really celebrate. We came home from camping and riding our desert toys so we were tired. We ordered Uber Eats for dinner and watched a movie.


Sounds like the perfect evening. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And finally into the basement props and costume stores.
> 
> There are two costume stores. The one we saw is the Elizabethan costumes made in the same way, and from the same materials, that they would have been in Shakespeare’s time. The only concession is rubber added to shoe soles to stop actors slipping if the stage is wet.
> 
> We were allowed to handle the clothes and they were so heavy! There’s a lot to be said for modern clothes
> View attachment 258123
> 
> View attachment 258124
> 
> View attachment 258125
> 
> 
> And here our, and your, tour ends. I hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> We headed off for a traditional pub roast Sunday lunch. The choice was beef
> View attachment 258126
> 
> 
> or pork
> View attachment 258127
> 
> 
> I’m not sure I’ll be eating anything else today


Thank you. I enjoyed that tour. Shakespeare actually had quite an awesome stage. It is much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happ Sunday All
> 
> Poured down a cold rain all day yesterday - so it was a good carving day. Today, however, the sun was up on time clearing blue skys = out on the water.
> 
> Very calm morning, spotted two Red-Tailed hawks, and a few Blue Herons, one Cormorant, and a few flocks of migrstory Canada geese.
> 
> Here’s one from this morning’s paddle - the Autumnsl colors are still playing nicely!
> 
> 
> View attachment 258130


Love it as always.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one of a Blue Heron just lifting off.
> 
> View attachment 258138


Oh what a lovely picture.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Kayaking done for the day, not sure what the weather forecast is like for this coming week. Hit or miss these days.
> 
> Worked some more and Mr Klaus’ face and other details - the lantern, fur trim, moustache, etc. can’t decide if his should be hair or a fur rimmed hat. Some additional fine work on goatee, hair, or hat... then some fine sanding, some color stains, polishing, and done.
> 
> View attachment 258141
> 
> A faceless Klaus
> 
> 
> View attachment 258142
> 
> Some Facial Details
> 
> 
> 
> And, today’s upgrades
> 
> View attachment 258143


Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! All your photos are amazing!!!


A Very Happy Birthday Bea. I hope you get thoroughly spoilt.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A quick good evening to everyone,.just popped in to catch up before I hit the hay.
> Looks like most of you have had a good Sunday and I hope that continues into Monday.
> Nos Da and take care.


You too Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> IT WORKS!!!!
> View attachment 258150
> View attachment 258151
> 
> Inspired by @Maro2Bear , I bought this gadget on eBay for <$4 with free shipping... this was amazing!! My daughter was like “yeah mom, baileys mom has one” [emoji848]... Why am I always the last to know about stuff like this???


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We love ours!!
> Pineapple is so good for you too!!
> 
> View attachment 258160


Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday all.

Here is to wishing the work part of the day done for me but for a lasting one for Lena and anybody else who likes Mondays.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Seems I shunted that conversation off course
> 
> It has gone very quiet in here



Oh no! It was First Class. But at weekends I always run out of steam


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon everyone [emoji41]
> Finally caught up [emoji106]
> I got two of my first cards!
> One from Florida and one from Denmark [emoji2]
> Thanks Lena and Ed



Yaaaaaaaaaay! You’re welcome!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a fabulous day!
> Do they do these tours regularly or just occasionally?


According to their website they occur on 'selected Sundays' I assume they're constantly dodging productions


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Why was yours horrid?



My Saturdays generally are.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update.... Mr Klaus is slowly revealing his face....and a big fat nose...
> 
> Before a Face
> View attachment 258066
> 
> 
> 
> Face Reveal
> View attachment 258065
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect day to spend some time carving - pouring down a cold hard rain.



If you sell them on Etsy, let me know!  [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> THANK you!


Oh Bea I missed it! Belated happy birthday and electronic birthday hugs to you! I hope you had a wonderful day  [emoji512][emoji253][emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Traditionally served with beef but you can eat it with any roast meat.
> My Mum used to make individual puds using a cup cake tin (or maybe you call them muffin trays?)
> Or you can cheat and buy frozen then they only take about 4 mins in the oven - guess what I'd do?
> View attachment 258144


She takes the wine out first


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ...
> Da iawn Cymru!



All I understood is you ‘yawned’ all ‘thru’ the game?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I personally think that South Africa has lost some of its mojo since the 1995 world cup. We could be a much better team.


It happened to England. They'll bounce back... too soon for our liking over here no doubt


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I figured that tradition was probably born out of practicality... If a person insists on a real tree, there's no reason to give the cats any more of a head start than absolutely necessary!



The other version of “O Tannenbaum” that I like:


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the best of the Christmas tree world. Living alone, as I do, with no one to please but myself, I don't have to put up a tree. And I can have my holiday any time I want it. A few years ago my Texas grand daughter came to my house for Christmas and she brought a little box of ornaments (because I had given all mine away). So I bought one of those tiny living trees at the grocery store and we decorated that tree. Now it's planted in the leopard yard and it's about 6' tall. I don't miss holidays at all. Bah humbug!



Do the leopards help you decorate?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258068
> View attachment 258069
> 
> 
> “Is this for real?? Can I go higher? Hey man, come on!!!”



First meeting with a tree? [emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> 
> 
> Not bad for some amateurs



Does the squirrel not mind so much light on its new house? [emoji23]

Beautiful job!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's Monday. Sjoe, having been for my swim, laundry and chores are the order of the day.

I have a load of eBay stuff sold over the weekend to pack and post too.

I hope the start to your week isn't too painful


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got a card...And an elf? With wooden shoes from Denmark.
> Thanks Elena.
> Your handwriting is beautiful. As you'll soon see, mine looks like a 4 year old child.



Hope that elf behaves! They can be a little naughty but usually bring good luck to the house


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hahahahahaaaaa!!! My thoughts EXACTLY!!!
> 
> (About hers & my handwriting... not yours)



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> I finally broke down and bought an artificial tree. The clean up was killing me [emoji851]



I’m still finding pine needles from last year [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday everyone. We are off to London for a "Heaven to Hell tour"



“From Kent into the City by car” kind of heaven to hell?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am astonished that you manufacture no Santa Claus sitting in a kayak......



Great idea, Bee, for shore! Hope Mark will be on board soon. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 258099



Coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Is that a coffee infusion?



SNAP


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Just watched a movie and had my coffee and it’s time to get started with the day.
> 
> Friday was our 22nd anniversary but we didn’t really celebrate. We came home from camping and riding our desert toys so we were tired. We ordered Uber Eats for dinner and watched a movie.



Welcome back from camping, Kathy! Happy 22nd [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Look whose BIRTHDAY it is... Happy Birthday!



Ah, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEA!!! @Moozilloon [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji173]️

Thank you for letting us app-users know, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Monday all.
> 
> Here is to wishing the work part of the day done for me but for a lasting one for Lena and anybody else who likes Mondays.



Thank you, Carol! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

So, good mornooning, friends!

Yesterday we went to a Christmas market held in Gisselfeld Castle, which boasts one of the most beautiful parks in Northern Europe. 



The castle as we know it today was built in mid-1500s by Peder Oxe, the mightiest High Chancellor of Denmark. Oxe helped the king fight (and sometimes win) many wars, but at one point he fell from grace, reputedly because he was looking at the king's wife too much. He escaped to Germany, and when the king asked him to return, he brought live fish (carps) for the ponds surrounding his castle. Today these are considered the first fish farms in Denmark.




Got cheese, sausage, and a sore throat at the market. (The sore throat came in for free.) It was quite chilly, and even gløgg, steaming hot mulled wine, didn't help.


----------



## Kristoff

And today our city looked beautiful. As daughter said, it's the most beautiful street in Denmark. (Ouch!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> And today our city looked beautiful. As daughter said, it's the most beautiful street in Denmark. (Ouch!)
> 
> View attachment 258169
> View attachment 258170
> View attachment 258171




Great update - interesting park. Decorations in the streets need a dusting of snow. 

You will need daily doses of gløgg until your throat feels better!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yes I did. I also now want to go watch, Captain Marvel, Mary poppins, How to train your Dragon and Bumblebee when they all come out.



I could movie watch with you for sure.. those are all on our want-to-see movie list here.!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Does the squirrel not mind so much light on its new house? [emoji23]
> 
> Beautiful job!



He’s banned now!!! Why was your Saturday so horrid??


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Great update - interesting park. Decorations in the streets need a dusting of snow.
> 
> You will need daily doses of gløgg until your throat feels better!



I love the way you think! [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> So, good mornooning, friends!
> 
> Yesterday we went to a Christmas market held in Gisselfeld Castle, which boasts one of the most beautiful parks in Northern Europe.
> 
> View attachment 258167
> 
> The castle as we know it today was built in mid-1500s by Peder Oxe, the mightiest High Chancellor of Denmark. Oxe helped the king fight (and sometimes win) many wars, but at one point he fell from grace, reputedly because he was looking at the king's wife too much. He escaped to Germany, and when the king asked him to return, he brought live fish (carps) for the ponds surrounding his castle. Today these are considered the first fish farms in Denmark.
> 
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Got cheese, sausage, and a sore throat at the market. (The sore throat came in for free.) It was quite chilly, and even gløgg, steaming hot mulled wine, didn't help.



Beautiful!!!! Hope the sore throat leaves as quick as it came!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> He’s banned now!!! Why was your Saturday so horrid??



Have to take daughter to various extracurricular activities, all day long! [emoji33][emoji23][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

PostNord is really keeping me happy this year! They’ve just delivered a gorgeous card from Ed! @ZEROPILOT, please tell me the truth: did Kelly pick these? It’s very beautiful. 

And no, you don’t write like a 4-year-old: all your R’s and E’s and D’s look in the right direction. [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Great update - interesting park. Decorations in the streets need a dusting of snow.
> 
> You will need daily doses of gløgg until your throat feels better!





Kristoff said:


> I love the way you think! [emoji23]



P.S. I love the way you think about gløgg, not snow. [emoji33] 

Given that it’s Denmark, these decorations are more likely to have rain drops than a dusting of snow in them anyway [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> So, good mornooning, friends!
> 
> Yesterday we went to a Christmas market held in Gisselfeld Castle, which boasts one of the most beautiful parks in Northern Europe.
> 
> View attachment 258167
> 
> The castle as we know it today was built in mid-1500s by Peder Oxe, the mightiest High Chancellor of Denmark. Oxe helped the king fight (and sometimes win) many wars, but at one point he fell from grace, reputedly because he was looking at the king's wife too much. He escaped to Germany, and when the king asked him to return, he brought live fish (carps) for the ponds surrounding his castle. Today these are considered the first fish farms in Denmark.
> 
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Got cheese, sausage, and a sore throat at the market. (The sore throat came in for free.) It was quite chilly, and even gløgg, steaming hot mulled wine, didn't help.


The Danes built beautiful castles.  I hope your sore throat goes away quickly and doesn't turn into anything worse


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> And today our city looked beautiful. As daughter said, it's the most beautiful street in Denmark. (Ouch!)
> 
> View attachment 258169
> View attachment 258170
> View attachment 258171


Beautifully photographed too. I love your postcards


----------



## JoesMum

My postman has just arrived with a card from Noel 

Thank you @AZtortMom 

And I have finally got organised and will be posting my cards this afternoon!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful!!!! Hope the sore throat leaves as quick as it came!!!





JoesMum said:


> The Danes built beautiful castles.  I hope your sore throat goes away quickly and doesn't turn into anything worse



Thank you, Heather and Linda!

I’m treating my sore throat with ice cream [emoji85]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> Today’s “Heaven to Hell” tour was backstage at The Globe theatre in London.
> 
> This theatre is a reconstruction of the theatre originally played in by William Shakespeare over 500 years ago. It has an oak frame, thatched roof and wattle and daub walls.
> 
> You start at the top (heaven) and end up under the stage (hell)
> 
> Given the theatre is open to the weather - no roof over most of it - hell was a little chillier than reputed
> 
> From the outside:
> View attachment 258109
> 
> 
> It’s the other side of the River Thames from St Paul’s Cathedral
> View attachment 258110
> 
> 
> We were guided by the Head of Stage, the man responsible for the management of the non-acting side of productions. He has been there from the start, around 20 years, and knows everything!
> 
> Up in the rafters is the den of the backstage crew
> View attachment 258111
> 
> View attachment 258112
> 
> 
> And the topmost shuttered window to the stage where performers can also be harnessed up and “flown” through a trapdoor down to the stage; it’s a long drop!
> 
> Looking through the trapdoor
> View attachment 258113
> 
> and through the window
> View attachment 258114


A very impressive building. Outdoors and indoors !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And finally into the basement props and costume stores.
> 
> There are two costume stores. The one we saw is the Elizabethan costumes made in the same way, and from the same materials, that they would have been in Shakespeare’s time. The only concession is rubber added to shoe soles to stop actors slipping if the stage is wet.
> 
> We were allowed to handle the clothes and they were so heavy! There’s a lot to be said for modern clothes
> View attachment 258123
> 
> View attachment 258124
> 
> View attachment 258125
> 
> 
> And here our, and your, tour ends. I hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> We headed off for a traditional pub roast Sunday lunch. The choice was beef
> View attachment 258126
> 
> 
> or pork
> View attachment 258127
> 
> 
> I’m not sure I’ll be eating anything else today


That is mean, to post such delicious looking food. Now I am hungry.
I think I will ask a MOD if posting pics of ( human ) food can be forbidden .....


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> That is mean, to post such delicious looking food. Now I am hungry.
> I think I will ask a MOD if posting pics of ( human ) food can be forbidden .....



But think of all the calorie free cakes we have shared between us over the years. Electronic cake is so much better for the waistline  We are good at sharing in here


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> WOW!!!! All your photos are amazing!!!


Hello Bea. Good to see you.
Happy Birthday to you !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> But think of all the calorie free cakes we have shared between us over the years. Electronic cake is so much better for the waistline  We are good at sharing in here


That is right ! Agree with you.


----------



## Momof4

@Moozillion
Happy belated birthday Bea!!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> So, good mornooning, friends!
> 
> Yesterday we went to a Christmas market held in Gisselfeld Castle, which boasts one of the most beautiful parks in Northern Europe.
> 
> View attachment 258167
> 
> The castle as we know it today was built in mid-1500s by Peder Oxe, the mightiest High Chancellor of Denmark. Oxe helped the king fight (and sometimes win) many wars, but at one point he fell from grace, reputedly because he was looking at the king's wife too much. He escaped to Germany, and when the king asked him to return, he brought live fish (carps) for the ponds surrounding his castle. Today these are considered the first fish farms in Denmark.
> 
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Got cheese, sausage, and a sore throat at the market. (The sore throat came in for free.) It was quite chilly, and even gløgg, steaming hot mulled wine, didn't help.


What a beautiful castle with all the water around.
Get well soon Lena. Drinking much tea is good to get rid of a sore throat.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Beautifully photographed too. I love your postcards


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> My postman has just arrived with a card from Noel
> 
> Thank you @AZtortMom
> 
> And I have finally got organised and will be posting my cards this afternoon!


YAAAAAAAYYYY! It's almost Christmas in the CDR! Even the Wool Spider started knitting snowflakes. (If she exists.)


----------



## Bee62

Yaaahhhhyyy !!!
I`ve got 3 Christmas cards.
One from Florida. A tortoise that carries an Advent garlant. So lovely ! Thank you very much, Ed. @ZEROPILOT

One from Denmark. A wonderful card that shows a glas and a bottle of wine, white roses and delicious fruits. Looks like the invitation to a wonderful evening with you, Lena. Thank you very much Lena. @Kristoff

And one from the USA, coming from Texas where all things are bigger.... Thank you very much Heather for your individually created Christmas Card. @EllieMay


----------



## Momof4

I sent all but 2 cards out on Saturday! 
I feel so with it this year!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My Saturdays generally are.


[emoji26] So sorry.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It happened to England. They'll bounce back... too soon for our liking over here no doubt


One can only hope.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The other version of “O Tannenbaum” that I like:
> 
> View attachment 258166


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m still finding pine needles from last year [emoji33]


When they are gone, you'll be pining for them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Carol! [emoji23]


You are most welcome.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So, good mornooning, friends!
> 
> Yesterday we went to a Christmas market held in Gisselfeld Castle, which boasts one of the most beautiful parks in Northern Europe.
> 
> View attachment 258167
> 
> The castle as we know it today was built in mid-1500s by Peder Oxe, the mightiest High Chancellor of Denmark. Oxe helped the king fight (and sometimes win) many wars, but at one point he fell from grace, reputedly because he was looking at the king's wife too much. He escaped to Germany, and when the king asked him to return, he brought live fish (carps) for the ponds surrounding his castle. Today these are considered the first fish farms in Denmark.
> 
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Got cheese, sausage, and a sore throat at the market. (The sore throat came in for free.) It was quite chilly, and even gløgg, steaming hot mulled wine, didn't help.


Oh no. I would return the sore throat. And tell them they don't need to give you a refund.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And today our city looked beautiful. As daughter said, it's the most beautiful street in Denmark. (Ouch!)
> 
> View attachment 258169
> View attachment 258170
> View attachment 258171


It is a beautiful street.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I could movie watch with you for sure.. those are all on our want-to-see movie list here.!


Well in that case. SNAP.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> When they are gone, you'll be pining for them.



Not ever, fir as long as I live!!! [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I would return the sore throat. And tell them they don't need to give you a refund.



I may have lost the receipt 

[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yaaahhhhyyy !!!
> I`ve got 3 Christmas cards.
> One from Florida. A tortoise that carries an Advent garlant. So lovely ! Thank you very much, Ed. @ZEROPILOT
> 
> One from Denmark. A wonderful card that shows a glas and a bottle of wine, white roses and delicious fruits. Looks like the invitation to a wonderful evening with you, Lena. Thank you very much Lena. @Kristoff
> 
> And one from the USA, coming from Texas where all things are bigger.... Thank you very much Heather for your individually created Christmas Card. @EllieMay



YAAAAAAYYY!!!!!!

All my cards come from a local charity shop supporting cancer treatment and have been printed in either Denmark or Sweden. I tried to go as local as I could.  Not all of them will be the same for everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> So, good mornooning, friends!
> 
> Yesterday we went to a Christmas market held in Gisselfeld Castle, which boasts one of the most beautiful parks in Northern Europe.
> 
> View attachment 258167
> 
> The castle as we know it today was built in mid-1500s by Peder Oxe, the mightiest High Chancellor of Denmark. Oxe helped the king fight (and sometimes win) many wars, but at one point he fell from grace, reputedly because he was looking at the king's wife too much. He escaped to Germany, and when the king asked him to return, he brought live fish (carps) for the ponds surrounding his castle. Today these are considered the first fish farms in Denmark.
> 
> View attachment 258168
> 
> 
> Got cheese, sausage, and a sore throat at the market. (The sore throat came in for free.) It was quite chilly, and even gløgg, steaming hot mulled wine, didn't help.


What a beautiful place.
Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> And today our city looked beautiful. As daughter said, it's the most beautiful street in Denmark. (Ouch!)
> 
> View attachment 258169
> View attachment 258170
> View attachment 258171


It is really pretty and looks very festive.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
Hope everyone's Monday has been a fun day - or at least an OK day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More rain here again today. This area has now “benefited” from 60 inches of rain this year, 3rd or 4th all time record. Today’s rain will bump us up another notch with the record rainfall for all time only 1.5 inches away. We will easily get there...

We have a mini lake forming in the lower garden....yuck.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I may have lost the receipt
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]


Oh that is never good. Well in that case Mary Poppins says a spoonful of sugar will help the medicine go down.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> YAAAAAAYYY!!!!!!
> 
> All my cards come from a local charity shop supporting cancer treatment and have been printed in either Denmark or Sweden. I tried to go as local as I could.  Not all of them will be the same for everyone.


Mine support charity too


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> More rain here again today. This area has now “benefited” from 60 inches of rain this year, 3rd or 4th all time record. Today’s rain will bump us up another notch with the record rainfall for all time only 1.5 inches away. We will easily get there...
> 
> We have a mini lake forming in the lower garden....yuck.


On the positive side, you have a kayak as well as a car if your lower garden lake gets much deeper


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> More rain here again today. This area has now “benefited” from 60 inches of rain this year, 3rd or 4th all time record. Today’s rain will bump us up another notch with the record rainfall for all time only 1.5 inches away. We will easily get there...
> 
> We have a mini lake forming in the lower garden....yuck.



Maybe it’s time to bring carps from Germany, like Danish High Chancellor Oxe? 
[emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> More rain here again today. This area has now “benefited” from 60 inches of rain this year, 3rd or 4th all time record. Today’s rain will bump us up another notch with the record rainfall for all time only 1.5 inches away. We will easily get there...
> 
> We have a mini lake forming in the lower garden....yuck.



I can’t even wrap my head around that!!
We get like 3-7” a year in Southern California!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> More rain here again today. This area has now “benefited” from 60 inches of rain this year, 3rd or 4th all time record. Today’s rain will bump us up another notch with the record rainfall for all time only 1.5 inches away. We will easily get there...
> 
> We have a mini lake forming in the lower garden....yuck.


We have rain and strong winds forecast for the rest of the week which will replenish the reservoirs. but not looking forward to the gales.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I can’t even wrap my head around that!!
> We get like 3-7” a year in Southern California!!



More than an inch today already....the ground is fully saturated. Any rain now just floods and has no where to drain. We’ve had that much rain that it has actually decreased the salinity of the Chesapeake Bay which has impacted the growth/development of the Bay oyster population.

Looks like the records were all broken now

https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/weather/bs-md-rain-record-numbers-20181115-story.html


----------



## Lyn W

I have hundreds of vhs tapes to dispose of that belong to my nephew.
I really don't want to send them to landfill.

So I'm considering making a compost bin for a corner of my garden by threading the holes over bamboo sticks.
(Actually I probably have enough for a big shed!!)
Anyone with any experience of composting see any disadvantages to this idea?

Why doesn't this country invest in recycling facilities?


----------



## AZtortMom

Afternoon everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


It's almost 11 pm and bedtime here but good afternoon to you too Noel.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I have hundreds of vhs tapes to dispose of that belong to my nephew.
> I really don't want to send them to landfill.
> 
> So I'm considering making a compost bin for a corner of my garden by threading the holes over bamboo sticks.
> (Actually I probably have enough for a big shed!!)
> Anyone with any experience of composting see any disadvantages to this idea?
> 
> Why doesn't this country invest in recycling facilities?




Hhmmmm, not sure about the plastic and tape slowly degading/leaching into the soil over a (long) time. That plastic might get very brittle too, and easily break, then u have small little pieces of plastic in your nice organic compost. Not sure if it’s a good idea. Too bad you are way over there... i have a brand new composting “kit” on Craigs List right now..


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmm, not sure about the plastic and tape slowly degading/leaching into the soil over a (long) time. That plastic might get very brittle too, and easily break, then u have small little pieces of plastic in your nice organic compost. Not sure if it’s a good idea. Too bad you are way over there... i have a brand new composting “kit” on Craigs List right now..


Thanks Mark a few things I hadn't thought of there.
I was looking for a use for the tapes more than a compost bin, but thanks anyway


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Mark a few things I hadn't thought of there.
> I was looking for a use for the tapes more than a compost bin, but thanks anyway



How about - https://toughnickel.com/self-employ...lling-VHS-Tapes-On-Amazon-And-Ebay-Yes-Really


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight.
Enjoy the rest of Monday and I wish you all a happy Tuesday.
Nos Da


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> ????


Our Christmas tree starts looking like a spiral staircase the moment it's set up, and the bipeds step out of the room. The smaller felines get closer to the top. The heftier kitties don't usually go too high.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Happ Sunday All
> 
> Poured down a cold rain all day yesterday - so it was a good carving day. Today, however, the sun was up on time clearing blue skys = out on the water.
> 
> Very calm morning, spotted two Red-Tailed hawks, and a few Blue Herons, one Cormorant, and a few flocks of migrstory Canada geese.
> 
> Here’s one from this morning’s paddle - the Autumnsl colors are still playing nicely!
> 
> 
> View attachment 258130


Much prettier there than in my part of Florida yesterday. It's been overcast and downright dreary outside.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Much prettier there than in my part of Florida yesterday. It's been overcast and downright dreary outside.



It was very short lived. Poured all day long here, luckily not cold enough for sleet or snow. Just torrents of rain.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> When they are gone, you'll be pining for them.



[emoji847]oh my... your punning too... now I’ll never fit in!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have hundreds of vhs tapes to dispose of that belong to my nephew.
> I really don't want to send them to landfill.
> 
> So I'm considering making a compost bin for a corner of my garden by threading the holes over bamboo sticks.
> (Actually I probably have enough for a big shed!!)
> Anyone with any experience of composting see any disadvantages to this idea?
> 
> Why doesn't this country invest in recycling facilities?


I'm confused. How do vhs tapes and composting go together?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji847]oh my... your punning too... now I’ll never fit in!!!


Trust me you catch on sooner or later.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I'm confused. How do vhs tapes and composting go together?


Not to worry. I saw Marks comment.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everyone.
Have an awesome one.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> More than an inch today already....the ground is fully saturated. Any rain now just floods and has no where to drain. We’ve had that much rain that it has actually decreased the salinity of the Chesapeake Bay which has impacted the growth/development of the Bay oyster population.
> 
> Looks like the records were all broken now
> 
> https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/weather/bs-md-rain-record-numbers-20181115-story.html



Can’t access the link from the EU because of GDPR, but I guess it hasn’t affected oysters in a _positive_ way. And that’s awful!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> [emoji847]oh my... your punning too... now I’ll never fit in!!!



No worries, it won’t belong before everyone starts punning in this room [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Trust me you catch on sooner or later.



Pretty much what I said [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I’m feeling better today! Hope the postman/woman will stop by today. I’m checking my mailbox compulsively [emoji85][emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter found some forgotten money in her pocket while she was at school. She threw it away. Me (gasping for air): “Why would you do that??” - “We’re not allowed to have money at school, mom!”


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmm, not sure about the plastic and tape slowly degading/leaching into the soil over a (long) time. That plastic might get very brittle too, and easily break, then u have small little pieces of plastic in your nice organic compost. Not sure if it’s a good idea. Too bad you are way over there... i have a brand new composting “kit” on Craigs List right now..


Very good point. It would be better to bin them than make the plastic polution problem worse


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Daughter found some forgotten money in her pocket while she was at school. She threw it away. Me (gasping for air): “Why would you do that??” - “We’re not allowed to have money at school, mom!”


[emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. It's very foggy here.

I have done the ironing already [emoji33][emoji72] There wasn't much and JoesDad needs one of the shirts tomorrow.

I am awaiting the delivery of my supermarket shop.

Then I must go over to my needy neighbour and sort out McAfee on her laptop. She is a nightmare. She used to rely on my next door neighbour who died last year and has switched to us. I do my best to be very busy so I don't get holed up there for Hours. Today I have an appointment that I must get to ... I'm going Christmas shopping, but decided that after she asked for help and as far as she's concerned I have a meeting at my governor school. If the worst comes to the worst, I'll say the laptop needs to come home with me so I can spend time on it. I'm too nice. I don't want to say no, just get out in under an hour.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's very foggy here.
> 
> I have done the ironing already [emoji33][emoji72] There wasn't much and JoesDad needs one of the shirts tomorrow.
> 
> I am awaiting the delivery of my supermarket shop.
> 
> Then I must go over to my needy neighbour and sort out McAfee on her laptop. She is a nightmare. She used to rely on my next door neighbour who died last year and has switched to us. I do my best to be very busy so I don't get holed up there for Hours. Today I have an appointment that I must get to ... I'm going Christmas shopping, but decided that after she asked for help and as far as she's concerned I have a meeting at my governor school. If the worst comes to the worst, I'll say the laptop needs to come home with me so I can spend time on it. I'm too nice. I don't want to say no, just get out in under an hour.



Good luck, Linda. We’re waiting for you back here in exactly one hour. It’s an appointment all right! [emoji8]

I need to do some ironing too


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Linda. We’re waiting for you back here in exactly one hour. It’s an appointment all right! [emoji8]
> 
> I need to do some ironing too


I'm just having breakfast. I'll go over at 9. If I'm not back by 10am GMT send out the search party


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I'm just having breakfast. I'll go over at 9. If I'm not back by 10am GMT send out the search party



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Windows 10 hates me  The McAfee thing I was there to do went remarkably easily and then Windows decided to apply updates... 90 minutes later...[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Anyway, I have escape. I'm having a quick coffee and then heading off for therapy! ( Retail therapy  )


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Pretty much what I said [emoji6][emoji6]


Yip so Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter found some forgotten money in her pocket while she was at school. She threw it away. Me (gasping for air): “Why would you do that??” - “We’re not allowed to have money at school, mom!”


LOL - that is so not funny, it is hilarious!!! And that is children for you - keeping things simple.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's very foggy here.
> 
> I have done the ironing already [emoji33][emoji72] There wasn't much and JoesDad needs one of the shirts tomorrow.
> 
> I am awaiting the delivery of my supermarket shop.
> 
> Then I must go over to my needy neighbour and sort out McAfee on her laptop. She is a nightmare. She used to rely on my next door neighbour who died last year and has switched to us. I do my best to be very busy so I don't get holed up there for Hours. Today I have an appointment that I must get to ... I'm going Christmas shopping, but decided that after she asked for help and as far as she's concerned I have a meeting at my governor school. If the worst comes to the worst, I'll say the laptop needs to come home with me so I can spend time on it. I'm too nice. I don't want to say no, just get out in under an hour.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Windows 10 hates me  The McAfee thing I was there to do went remarkably easily and then Windows decided to apply updates... 90 minutes later...[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Anyway, I have escape. I'm having a quick coffee and then heading off for therapy! ( Retail therapy  )


Whahahaha, I was just about to send the search party for you (some jellyfish to light the way back, the hedgehogs, the snow leopard and Silly & Willy)


----------



## CarolM

I am busy working on my calendars, and have decided that I am not going to do it again next year. As I am having to nag and nag for photo's from the family all the time. I should go on their Facebook pages and choose the most outlandish pics and use those ones for their calendars instead. Okay Rant over.
I hope everybody's Tuesday is going well. The sun is out again, we did have a little drizzle this morning, but other than that it is a beautiful day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I'm just having breakfast. I'll go over at 9. If I'm not back by 10am GMT send out the search party


I'm sure the CDR could manufacture a minor emergency...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy #GivingTuesday all.

A view out the bedroom window - yes, that’s the moon front and center.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I am busy working on my calendars, and have decided that I am not going to do it again next year. As I am having to nag and nag for photo's from the family all the time. I should go on their Facebook pages and choose the most outlandish pics and use those ones for their calendars instead. Okay Rant over.


Threaten them with that, and see what happens... Then they'll have had warning if they don't like the result. Or get them to nominate other family members' pictures. You could end up with a very funny calendar...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> [emoji847]oh my... your punning too... now I’ll never fit in!!!


Sure you will! And then your kids will think their mom is very punny!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Threaten them with that, and see what happens... Then they'll have had warning if they don't like the result. Or get them to nominate other family members' pictures. You could end up with a very funny calendar...



Or, just use random pictures, and the entire family will be wondering what relatives they have, but don’t know...

Keep them guessing..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha, I was just about to send the search party for you (some jellyfish to light the way back, the hedgehogs, the snow leopard and Silly & Willy)


Or you could send the new homework eating hound... Just tell him the homework is with Linda.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Or, just use random pictures, and the entire family will be wondering what relatives they have, but don’t know...
> 
> Keep them guessing..


Or use pictures of family members' pets. They can try to figure out who has what critter.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Or use pictures of family members' pets. They can try to figure out who has what critter.


I'm sure we can sneak some CDR pets into the lineup, if you're lacking any pictures.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I am busy working on my calendars, and have decided that I am not going to do it again next year. As I am having to nag and nag for photo's from the family all the time. I should go on their Facebook pages and choose the most outlandish pics and use those ones for their calendars instead. Okay Rant over.
> I hope everybody's Tuesday is going well. The sun is out again, we did have a little drizzle this morning, but other than that it is a beautiful day.



That’s a great idea!! 
I know my family steals my FB pics!

I didn’t know you were on FB!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> [emoji847]oh my... your punning too... now I’ll never fit in!!!



I’m definitely not a punner, I just read, laugh and like posts!! 

I know punner isn’t real word.[emoji4]


----------



## Momof4

My son gets his braces off this morning! He’s so excited!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My son gets his braces off this morning! He’s so excited!


I'll bet. It drives me crazy to feel a bit of food between my teeth. I can't imagine what it feels like to have a mouthfull of metal!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. It's very foggy here.
> 
> I have done the ironing already [emoji33][emoji72] There wasn't much and JoesDad needs one of the shirts tomorrow.
> 
> I am awaiting the delivery of my supermarket shop.
> 
> Then I must go over to my needy neighbour and sort out McAfee on her laptop. She is a nightmare. She used to rely on my next door neighbour who died last year and has switched to us. I do my best to be very busy so I don't get holed up there for Hours. Today I have an appointment that I must get to ... I'm going Christmas shopping, but decided that after she asked for help and as far as she's concerned I have a meeting at my governor school. If the worst comes to the worst, I'll say the laptop needs to come home with me so I can spend time on it. I'm too nice. I don't want to say no, just get out in under an hour.



Enjoy your shopping!!

I hope the computer help doesn’t take to long. 
I’m sure you’re building some good Karma!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet. It drives me crazy to feel a bit of food between my teeth. I can't imagine what it feels like to have a mouthfull of metal!



It’s not horrible, I guess you just adapt.
I got braces at 27 and I survived.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Daughter found some forgotten money in her pocket while she was at school. She threw it away. Me (gasping for air): “Why would you do that??” - “We’re not allowed to have money at school, mom!”



WHAT???? Must be a true blonde [emoji849]


----------



## Yvonne G

*LEAVES!!!!!* the bane of my existence! I wonder if anyone every uses that word anymore. When I was growing up in the '40s and '50s my mom used to say it all the time, "You kids are the bane of my existence!" I never thought to wonder exactly what it meant. I'm going to go ask my friend, Google, to explain it for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's what Google says:

Something that is so disagreeable with your spirit that it feels like its existence might negate yours.

This goes further than "hate," and implies that you and the object in question are sworn enemies.

Can be used seriously or, more likely, exaggerated for comedic effect.
Wearing socks with sandals is the bane of my existence.

The iPhone's autocorrect is the bane of my existence.

Stephanie's hair is the bane of my existence. (Sorry, Stephanie, Google said it, not me)


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> That’s a great idea!!
> I know my family steals my FB pics!
> 
> I didn’t know you were on FB!



I’m on FB if anyone wants to add me


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> My son gets his braces off this morning! He’s so excited!



Such a relief when they’re off. It’s just persuading him to wear the retainer every night that’s hard now!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Its going to be in the low 50s tonight.
Even though its 77 and sunny now?
I just bought in Julio and the baby. Luckily I was able to find the baby fast.
One thing though. When I bought Julio from the flea market 8 years ago, I named her Julio. To later decide it was a she.
Well as of this afternoon.....She's a HE.
God knows how I've managed to not know the sex of my own tortoise!
But Julio is indeed a boy.
Photos to come


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its going to be in the low 50s tonight.
> Even though its 77 and sunny now?
> I just bought in Julio and the baby. Luckily I was able to find the baby fast.
> One thing though. When I bought Julio from the flea market 8 years ago, I named her Julio. To later decide it was a she.
> Well as of this afternoon.....She's a HE.
> God knows how I've managed to not know the sex of my own tortoise!
> But Julio is indeed a boy.
> Photos to come


Hi Ed. That sounds chilly for Florida. And as for Julio... He has been good at hiding that from you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its going to be in the low 50s tonight.
> Even though its 77 and sunny now?
> I just bought in Julio and the baby. Luckily I was able to find the baby fast.
> One thing though. When I bought Julio from the flea market 8 years ago, I named her Julio. To later decide it was a she.
> Well as of this afternoon.....She's a HE.
> God knows how I've managed to not know the sex of my own tortoise!
> But Julio is indeed a boy.
> Photos to come




50’s - Ogh No! Hope you survive.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings All

Cold up here in Maryland too coupled with quite breezy conditions. Tomorrow, sustained winds of 35-40 mph, then rain Friday and Saturday.

Been assisting “wifey” with her chip carving that she started when I pulled out my carving tools and wood late last week. She drew the pattern free hand onto a piece of wood I had laying around and started chipping out the pattern. Today I cut the cross out of the blank, and she stained it. We then worked on making the base from a piece of cedar tree. 

Needs some waxing then a good hand polishing. Not too bad for a first wood working project.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> 50’s - Ogh No! Hope you survive.


It's very unusual 
The rest of the week is still supposedly to be 70s and 80s


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Hi Ed. That sounds chilly for Florida. And as for Julio... He has been good at hiding that from you!


Yes.
He's a "late bloomer".


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Threaten them with that, and see what happens... Then they'll have had warning if they don't like the result. Or get them to nominate other family members' pictures. You could end up with a very funny calendar...


Lol. Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Or, just use random pictures, and the entire family will be wondering what relatives they have, but don’t know...
> 
> Keep them guessing..



[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Or you could send the new homework eating hound... Just tell him the homework is with Linda.


Good point. Here boy, here...you will find Linda two clicks second star to the right. Or was it the left?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Or use pictures of family members' pets. They can try to figure out who has what critter.


The rest of the family have very little pets. They are not like me and aspiring to open a zoo one day.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm sure we can sneak some CDR pets into the lineup, if you're lacking any pictures.


We may well have to do that. Ha hs ha ha


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That’s a great idea!!
> I know my family steals my FB pics!
> 
> I didn’t know you were on FB!


Not really. I do have an account but just don't go on it except for now. I have gone on it to go into each family members account to look for pics.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My son gets his braces off this morning! He’s so excited!


If I was him I would be too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> *LEAVES!!!!!* the bane of my existence! I wonder if anyone every uses that word anymore. When I was growing up in the '40s and '50s my mom used to say it all the time, "You kids are the bane of my existence!" I never thought to wonder exactly what it meant. I'm going to go ask my friend, Google, to explain it for me.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Did your parents sometimes say. "If you get killed I am going to kill you" I used to always think " Well duhhhh, if I get killed I will already be dead"


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here's what Google says:
> 
> Something that is so disagreeable with your spirit that it feels like its existence might negate yours.
> 
> This goes further than "hate," and implies that you and the object in question are sworn enemies.
> 
> Can be used seriously or, more likely, exaggerated for comedic effect.
> Wearing socks with sandals is the bane of my existence.
> 
> The iPhone's autocorrect is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Stephanie's hair is the bane of my existence. (Sorry, Stephanie, Google said it, not me)


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its going to be in the low 50s tonight.
> Even though its 77 and sunny now?
> I just bought in Julio and the baby. Luckily I was able to find the baby fast.
> One thing though. When I bought Julio from the flea market 8 years ago, I named her Julio. To later decide it was a she.
> Well as of this afternoon.....She's a HE.
> God knows how I've managed to not know the sex of my own tortoise!
> But Julio is indeed a boy.
> Photos to come


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All
> 
> Cold up here in Maryland too coupled with quite breezy conditions. Tomorrow, sustained winds of 35-40 mph, then rain Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Been assisting “wifey” with her chip carving that she started when I pulled out my carving tools and wood late last week. She drew the pattern free hand onto a piece of wood I had laying around and started chipping out the pattern. Today I cut the cross out of the blank, and she stained it. We then worked on making the base from a piece of cedar tree.
> 
> Needs some waxing then a good hand polishing. Not too bad for a first wood working project.
> 
> View attachment 258298


Wow. For a first wood working project it is fantastic.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here are the two Mr Klaus characters, an Angel, and the cross - a class picture.

Next, painting the characters, polishing the cross.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are the two Mr Klaus characters, an Angel, and the cross - a class picture.
> 
> Next, painting the characters, polishing the cross.
> 
> View attachment 258300


The two of you are very talented.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are the two Mr Klaus characters, an Angel, and the cross - a class picture.
> 
> Next, painting the characters, polishing the cross.
> 
> View attachment 258300



These are great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> These are great!



Thanks!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are the two Mr Klaus characters, an Angel, and the cross - a class picture.
> 
> Next, painting the characters, polishing the cross.
> 
> View attachment 258300



That’s pretty special!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I’m definitely not a punner, I just read, laugh and like posts!!
> 
> I know punner isn’t real word.[emoji4]


It is now!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I’m on FB if anyone wants to add me


I would, but I'm not on FB.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Hi Ed. That sounds chilly for Florida. And as for Julio... He has been good at hiding that from you!


My part of Florida is under a freeze warning, although a brief one. It's supposed to get down to the low 30s (32F is freezing) late tonight until around 0800 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> 50’s - Ogh No! Hope you survive.


Ugh... I still have to bring the plants in off the front porch tonight before bedtime. I had to run some errands after work, so it was already dark by the time I got home.

The Cat-mittee needed food, and the crickets needed food. The turtles and bearded dragon are fine food wise, but I wanted to make sure I had different wattages of heat/light bulbs in hand because I am still tweaking trying to make sure everybody stays warm enough on the cold nights (even for northern Florida).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All
> 
> Cold up here in Maryland too coupled with quite breezy conditions. Tomorrow, sustained winds of 35-40 mph, then rain Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Been assisting “wifey” with her chip carving that she started when I pulled out my carving tools and wood late last week. She drew the pattern free hand onto a piece of wood I had laying around and started chipping out the pattern. Today I cut the cross out of the blank, and she stained it. We then worked on making the base from a piece of cedar tree.
> 
> Needs some waxing then a good hand polishing. Not too bad for a first wood working project.
> 
> View attachment 258298


Awesome for a first wood working project!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

This time last year, I only had to worry about keeping one hatchling box turtle warm. Now she's a little over 3.5" and she's native to this part of Florida, even though she's still an inside turtle for now. This year she's set up with a CHE on a thermostat, so she will be fine. She probably won't gain weight during the next month or two unless I soak her often and feed her then, but if I don't, she isn't prone to losing weight, either.

My big challenge this season is with the two tiny three-striped mud turtle hatchlings (Bold and Pinstripe). With this species, hatchlings are known to be a drowning risk, so they aren't in much water depth until they put on more size. Right now I have them in separate small dishpans (from the dollar store) placed INSIDE a 20 long tank, with lights suspended above, mainly for heat, but also for light during the day. Currently, the water in each dishpan is too shallow for a submersible heater (or a filter, for that matter). So I'm trying to keep them from being too cool or cold, without cooking or baking them in the process.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The orchids that managed to survive many (more) months of neglect, sitting on and hanging off of our front porch, are now indoors, hiding out in the bathrooms.

Some of these orchids have never bloomed before, or have never bloomed (or re-bloomed) during the time we've had them... And some of them are blooming now. Or just finished blooming. Or are working on blooming in the not-too-distant future. Some of them have me totally confused.

There's one that blooms pretty much yearly for us, but only during the hottest part of summer (July and August). Until this year. It didn't bloom until mid- to late October.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My part of Florida is under a freeze warning, although a brief one. It's supposed to get down to the low 30s (32F is freezing) late tonight until around 0800 tomorrow morning.


Brrrr. Hope you have lots of blankets.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Ugh... I still have to bring the plants in off the front porch tonight before bedtime. I had to run some errands after work, so it was already dark by the time I got home.
> 
> The Cat-mittee needed food, and the crickets needed food. The turtles and bearded dragon are fine food wise, but I wanted to make sure I had different wattages of heat/light bulbs in hand because I am still tweaking trying to make sure everybody stays warm enough on the cold nights (even for northern Florida).


Good luck. But it sounds like you have things well in hand.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> This time last year, I only had to worry about keeping one hatchling box turtle warm. Now she's a little over 3.5" and she's native to this part of Florida, even though she's still an inside turtle for now. This year she's set up with a CHE on a thermostat, so she will be fine. She probably won't gain weight during the next month or two unless I soak her often and feed her then, but if I don't, she isn't prone to losing weight, either.
> 
> My big challenge this season is with the two tiny three-striped mud turtle hatchlings (Bold and Pinstripe). With this species, hatchlings are known to be a drowning risk, so they aren't in much water depth until they put on more size. Right now I have them in separate small dishpans (from the dollar store) placed INSIDE a 20 long tank, with lights suspended above, mainly for heat, but also for light during the day. Currently, the water in each dishpan is too shallow for a submersible heater (or a filter, for that matter). So I'm trying to keep them from being too cool or cold, without cooking or baking them in the process.


Surely there should be forum members who can give you ideas on how to do that an easy way?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The orchids that managed to survive many (more) months of neglect, sitting on and hanging off of our front porch, are now indoors, hiding out in the bathrooms.
> 
> Some of these orchids have never bloomed before, or have never bloomed (or re-bloomed) during the time we've had them... And some of them are blooming now. Or just finished blooming. Or are working on blooming in the not-too-distant future. Some of them have me totally confused.
> 
> There's one that blooms pretty much yearly for us, but only during the hottest part of summer (July and August). Until this year. It didn't bloom until mid- to late October.


Pictures please. I love orchids. @Momof4 how is your orchid doing? I can't remember if you eventually got one or not.


----------



## CarolM

And A good Wednesday - Hump day everyone.
I am at work - so let the day begin. Here is to wishing you all have a day filled with good fun and games.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> WHAT???? Must be a true blonde [emoji849]



She’ll probably be happy to hear that [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Here's what Google says:
> 
> Something that is so disagreeable with your spirit that it feels like its existence might negate yours.
> 
> This goes further than "hate," and implies that you and the object in question are sworn enemies.
> 
> Can be used seriously or, more likely, exaggerated for comedic effect.
> Wearing socks with sandals is the bane of my existence.
> 
> The iPhone's autocorrect is the bane of my existence.
> 
> Stephanie's hair is the bane of my existence. (Sorry, Stephanie, Google said it, not me)



Who’s Stephanie? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its going to be in the low 50s tonight.
> Even though its 77 and sunny now?
> I just bought in Julio and the baby. Luckily I was able to find the baby fast.
> One thing though. When I bought Julio from the flea market 8 years ago, I named her Julio. To later decide it was a she.
> Well as of this afternoon.....She's a HE.
> God knows how I've managed to not know the sex of my own tortoise!
> But Julio is indeed a boy.
> Photos to come



Oh boy! 

))))) I wonder if Julio didn’t know as well...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All
> 
> Cold up here in Maryland too coupled with quite breezy conditions. Tomorrow, sustained winds of 35-40 mph, then rain Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Been assisting “wifey” with her chip carving that she started when I pulled out my carving tools and wood late last week. She drew the pattern free hand onto a piece of wood I had laying around and started chipping out the pattern. Today I cut the cross out of the blank, and she stained it. We then worked on making the base from a piece of cedar tree.
> 
> Needs some waxing then a good hand polishing. Not too bad for a first wood working project.
> 
> View attachment 258298



This is gorgeous! Your wifey is as talented as you. Great job!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The two of you are very talented.



SNAP


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> This time last year, I only had to worry about keeping one hatchling box turtle warm. Now she's a little over 3.5" and she's native to this part of Florida, even though she's still an inside turtle for now. This year she's set up with a CHE on a thermostat, so she will be fine. She probably won't gain weight during the next month or two unless I soak her often and feed her then, but if I don't, she isn't prone to losing weight, either.
> 
> My big challenge this season is with the two tiny three-striped mud turtle hatchlings (Bold and Pinstripe). With this species, hatchlings are known to be a drowning risk, so they aren't in much water depth until they put on more size. Right now I have them in separate small dishpans (from the dollar store) placed INSIDE a 20 long tank, with lights suspended above, mainly for heat, but also for light during the day. Currently, the water in each dishpan is too shallow for a submersible heater (or a filter, for that matter). So I'm trying to keep them from being too cool or cold, without cooking or baking them in the process.



I know nothing about turtles unfortunately. Sounds like quite a challenge.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Who’s Stephanie? [emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Pictures please. I love orchids. @Momof4 how is your orchid doing? I can't remember if you eventually got one or not.



@Bambam1989 also had a couple. I wonder how they’re doing with the move.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And A good Wednesday - Hump day everyone.
> I am at work - so let the day begin. Here is to wishing you all have a day filled with good fun and games.
> View attachment 258329



So pretty! We had frost all over this morning. Brrrr!


----------



## Kristoff

@CarolM, did you see the calendar winners thread? There’s a pic that Yvonne and I thought was yours, but I guess Josh put in a different name, so I’m confused...


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> @CarolM, did you see the calendar winners thread? There’s a pic that Yvonne and I thought was yours, but I guess Josh put in a different name, so I’m confused...



Congrats to our 2019 Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest WINNERS!!!
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php...ise-Forum-Calendar-Contest-WINNERS!!!.171496/


----------



## Kristoff




----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> @Bambam1989 also had a couple. I wonder how they’re doing with the move.



I have one too. It flowered continuously for 2 years and has taken a break for most of this year. 

A couple of weeks ago a new flower shoot started to appear


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning roomies  

It is very dark and very wet here today, but quite a bit warmer so it's not all bad.

Happy Wednesday to you all


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning roomies
> 
> It is very dark and very wet here today, but quite a bit warmer so it's not all bad.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all


Sounds like a typical day here in Cincinnati. We have a saying here though: "If you don't like Cincinnati weather, wait 20 minutes"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @Bambam1989 also had a couple. I wonder how they’re doing with the move.


I can't remember where they decided to move to? I hope everything is okay, as we have not heard from her in quite a while.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @CarolM, did you see the calendar winners thread? There’s a pic that Yvonne and I thought was yours, but I guess Josh put in a different name, so I’m confused...


No, I will have to go and look.


----------



## Kristoff

Roommiiiiiieeeeessssss!!! I have BIG news!!!! 

No, I’m not getting a tortoise (yet), but... 

I received my TORTOISE gift!!!! 

It feels hard and heavy. I have no idea who it is from. 




YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congrats to our 2019 Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest WINNERS!!!
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Congrats-to-our-2019-Tortoise-Forum-Calendar-Contest-WINNERS!!!.171496/


Thanks Lena, You and Yvonne were correct and that picture was of Rue. Hopefully Josh corrects it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congrats to our 2019 Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest WINNERS!!!
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Congrats-to-our-2019-Tortoise-Forum-Calendar-Contest-WINNERS!!!.171496/


Congratulations to all the winners. We have three from the CDR in the list. Well Done Mo & Ma, Well done Jacques and Well done my little Rue.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 258333
> View attachment 258334


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have one too. It flowered continuously for 2 years and has taken a break for most of this year.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago a new flower shoot started to appear
> View attachment 258338


I only have one, which has not flowered for the past year. So I moved it down to the warehouse which is colder at my work and it is now growing new roots etc. So maybe it will flower at some point as well.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Sounds like a typical day here in Cincinnati. We have a saying here though: "If you don't like Cincinnati weather, wait 20 minutes"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Roommiiiiiieeeeessssss!!! I have BIG news!!!!
> 
> No, I’m not getting a tortoise (yet), but...
> 
> I received my TORTOISE gift!!!!
> 
> It feels hard and heavy. I have no idea who it is from.
> 
> View attachment 258339
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woooohooooo. I wonder who it is from as well. Oh the excitement of Christmas is starting. Makes me want to put up our Christmas tree already.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> And A good Wednesday - Hump day everyone.
> I am at work - so let the day begin. Here is to wishing you all have a day filled with good fun and games.
> View attachment 258329



We have a few trees near us that are pruned by the local electric/phone companies around the wires like yours. Must be some rule to only trim back the bits that might impact the transmission line, forget what the tree looks like, or what the homeowner thinks! Makes for some interesting shapes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

Cold and windy start to our day - freezing out, but sunny.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Good luck. But it sounds like you have things well in hand.


For the most part... My furry Dragon was darting around like a banshee the whole time we were trying to move the plants inside. Then he darted OUTSIDE. My significant other apprehended him and put him in jail for the rest of the orchid moving exercise. Naughty Dragon!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> We have a few trees near us that are pruned by the local electric/phone companies around the wires like yours. Must be some rule to only trim back the bits that might impact the transmission line, forget what the tree looks like, or what the homeowner thinks! Makes for some interesting shapes.


Same here. I think in some areas they've been trying to replace trees they've had to remove with trees that don't grow as tall. 

For large oaks, however, removal and replacement are not viable options.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> For the most part... My furry Dragon was darting around like a banshee the whole time we were trying to move the plants inside. Then he darted OUTSIDE. My significant other apprehended him and put him in jail for the rest of the orchid moving exercise. Naughty Dragon!




Welcome to the club....running ahead of Jack Frost! I have all of our potted fig trees and elephant ear plants, one hibiscus...all safely tucked out of Frost’s harm.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I only have one, which has not flowered for the past year. So I moved it down to the warehouse which is colder at my work and it is now growing new roots etc. So maybe it will flower at some point as well.



Mine lives on the north-facing kitchen windowsill


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Room With a View - 28 November - Sunny, Cold, Blustery


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I have one too. It flowered continuously for 2 years and has taken a break for most of this year.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago a new flower shoot started to appear
> View attachment 258338


Your orchid is in much better shape than mine. The ones that came in from the porch last night are quite ratty and tattered at the moment. 

I will try to get some pictures, though.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We have a few trees near us that are pruned by the local electric/phone companies around the wires like yours. Must be some rule to only trim back the bits that might impact the transmission line, forget what the tree looks like, or what the homeowner thinks! Makes for some interesting shapes.


Yes it does. The wind also plays a role in the shape of the trees in my picture.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> For the most part... My furry Dragon was darting around like a banshee the whole time we were trying to move the plants inside. Then he darted OUTSIDE. My significant other apprehended him and put him in jail for the rest of the orchid moving exercise. Naughty Dragon!


LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

On the indoor flowering plants “theme” - is anyone else’s Christmas Cactus getting ready to bloom? Our old stand by plant must have 100 or buds now developing, some lobes with three individual buds, most with two.

Once the temps cool, and the nights are long and dark, this plant knows what to do.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> On the indoor flowering plants “theme” - is anyone else’s Christmas Cactus getting ready to bloom? Our old stand by plant must have 100 or buds now developing, some lobes with three individual buds, most with two.
> 
> Once the temps cool, and the nights are long and dark, this plant knows what to do.



Two of mine have been flowering for a few weeks





The other flowers May/June


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Who’s Stephanie? [emoji33]


I was just covering all bases.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Thanks Lena, You and Yvonne were correct and that picture was of Rue. Hopefully Josh corrects it.


I'll see if I can fix it, and let him know who the gift cert. should go to.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'll see if I can fix it, and let him know who the gift cert. should go to.


Thank you Yvonne


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> On the indoor flowering plants “theme” - is anyone else’s Christmas Cactus getting ready to bloom? Our old stand by plant must have 100 or buds now developing, some lobes with three individual buds, most with two.
> 
> Once the temps cool, and the nights are long and dark, this plant knows what to do.


Our Christmas cacti out on the front porch are working on blooms. We didn't bring those inside, just covered them up with a blanket.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Two of mine have been flowering for a few weeks
> View attachment 258345
> 
> View attachment 258346
> 
> 
> The other flowers May/June
> View attachment 258347


Your holiday cacti are lovely! I can from the pictures that you don't have cats!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your holiday cacti are lovely! I can from the pictures that you don't have cats!


I'm a bird watcher. Cats are not welcome!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Welcome to the club....running ahead of Jack Frost! I have all of our potted fig trees and elephant ear plants, one hibiscus...all safely tucked out of Frost’s harm.


I miss having a garage. Not having one means there's ice on the windshields in the morning, and the plants have to hide out in the bathrooms to stay away from the cats.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I'm a bird watcher. Cats are not welcome!


But cats love to watch birds! You should hear mine chattering at the birds from inside the window...


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I miss having a garage. Not having one means there's ice on the windshields in the morning, and the plants have to hide out in the bathrooms to stay away from the cats.


The windscreen on my car has a heater - like the back window but you can't see the wires. I just have to switch it on and the ice melts and the mist clears super fast. It's brilliant! 

Actually, now I think of it, all our cars have it. Daughter has my old Ford Fiesta and that has it and so does husband's Volvo.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> But cats love to watch birds! You should hear mine chattering at the birds from inside the window...


They spend far too much time killing birds under my feeders as it is  I don't want to add to their population.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Two of mine have been flowering for a few weeks
> View attachment 258345
> 
> View attachment 258346
> 
> 
> The other flowers May/June
> View attachment 258347




Great! I knew a few others on here in CDR would be growing these . I have one sad looking orchid that bloomed a few years running, BUT this year’s constant rains made good food for some snails. It’s still alive - but sad.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Great! I knew a few others on here in CDR would be growing these . I have one sad looking orchid that bloomed a few years running, BUT this year’s constant rains made good food for some snails. It’s still alive - but sad.


We can't grow orchids or Christmas cactus outdoors in the UK. They're indoor plants here


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Granted, I don't have enough windows or window sill space for all the cats right now. They're all indoor-only cats (except for Dragon's naughty but thankfully short excursion late last night). 

It's a challenge right now because the cats haven't been allowed in our bedroom the last couple weeks, when we moved the mud turtles into a 20L tank in our bedroom. That cut off access to about half of the windows they're used to.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> They spend far too much time killing birds under my feeders as it is  I don't want to add to their population.


That's why all of mine are spayed/neutered, microchipped, vaccinated, and INSIDE. That, and we live near the intersection of two well-traveled two lane roads. I couldn't bear coming home to a familiar colored pelt in the road. We have a lot of predators out here, and not all of them are mechanical.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having a pretty decent rain event here this a.m. Rained off and on all night too. We could sure use it. But it makes it hard to go out in the a.m. and take care of my tortoise duties. My daughter bought me this last Christmas (sorry, couldn't figure out how to get a picture of the mirror without the glaring flash feedback):




So that takes care of walking back and forth from one tortoise yard to the next, however, it doesn't fit through the shed doors, so it has to be removed everytime I get where I'm going. Might as well use a regular umbrella. Oh well, my daughter's heart was in the right place.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The screen lids for 20L tanks are nowhere near as sturdy as those designed for 40B tanks. The 40B lid can hold a cat or two (or maybe even three) without incident. 

Our bearded dragon tank (40B) is under the old fireplace mantel (the fireplace is no longer functional since the roof was replaced last year). A few months ago, our smallest cat, Pixie, who tips the scales at a whopping 6 lbs, was up on the mantel where she knows she isn't supposed to be. 

Anyway, Pixie got spotted on the mantel that morning, and got fussed at, and she was so startled at being caught and fussed at, that she jumped down from the mantel in a panic. 

Down came a fairly heavy, framed piece of artwork, the corner of which hit the lid of the 40B tank. The artwork and Pixie were both fine. The screen lid, hinged lengthwise, barely showed a dent. You'd have to know what you were looking for, and where, to find it again.

The LEGO Christmas village, which had been living on the mantel since last year, did not fare so well. The LEGO village has received its disaster declaration, and the wayward pieces have been recovered, but the reconstruction effort has not yet begun. That's on my significant other's to do list.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a pretty decent rain event here this a.m. Rained off and on all night too. We could sure use it. But it makes it hard to go out in the a.m. and take care of my tortoise duties. My daughter bought me this last Christmas (sorry, couldn't figure out how to get a picture of the mirror without the glaring flash feedback):
> 
> View attachment 258348
> 
> 
> So that takes care of walking back and forth from one tortoise yard to the next, however, it doesn't fit through the shed doors, so it has to be removed everytime I get where I'm going. Might as well use a regular umbrella. Oh well, my daughter's heart was in the right place.


That was sweet of her.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Orchids... From a warmer, better groomed time frame (last year, I think).


The one blooming in the front is Aliceara Pacific Nova 'Okika' - with the yellow flowers.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'll have to do an inventory of which orchids have survived another year. Half of the survivors probably need to be repotted, divided, triaged...


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> The screen lids for 20L tanks are nowhere near as sturdy as those designed for 40B tanks. The 40B lid can hold a cat or two (or maybe even three) without incident.
> 
> Our bearded dragon tank (40B) is under the old fireplace mantel (the fireplace is no longer functional since the roof was replaced last year). A few months ago, our smallest cat, Pixie, who tips the scales at a whopping 6 lbs, was up on the mantel where she knows she isn't supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway, Pixie got spotted on the mantel that morning, and got fussed at, and she was so startled at being caught and fussed at, that she jumped down from the mantel in a panic.
> 
> Down came a fairly heavy, framed piece of artwork, the corner of which hit the lid of the 40B tank. The artwork and Pixie were both fine. The screen lid, hinged lengthwise, barely showed a dent. You'd have to know what you were looking for, and where, to find it again.
> 
> The LEGO Christmas village, which had been living on the mantel since last year, did not fare so well. The LEGO village has received its disaster declaration, and the wayward pieces have been recovered, but the reconstruction effort has not yet begun. That's on my significant other's to do list.


Lego Cat-astrophe. Pixie sounds a daintier name than the cat it belongs to!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Orchids... From a warmer, better groomed time frame (last year, I think).
> View attachment 258350
> 
> The one blooming in the front is Aliceara Pacific Nova 'Okika' - with the yellow flowers.


That's a very posh one! I love it


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a pretty decent rain event here this a.m. Rained off and on all night too. We could sure use it. But it makes it hard to go out in the a.m. and take care of my tortoise duties. My daughter bought me this last Christmas (sorry, couldn't figure out how to get a picture of the mirror without the glaring flash feedback):
> 
> View attachment 258348
> 
> 
> So that takes care of walking back and forth from one tortoise yard to the next, however, it doesn't fit through the shed doors, so it has to be removed everytime I get where I'm going. Might as well use a regular umbrella. Oh well, my daughter's heart was in the right place.


That would blow away here today!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a pretty decent rain event here this a.m. Rained off and on all night too. We could sure use it. But it makes it hard to go out in the a.m. and take care of my tortoise duties. My daughter bought me this last Christmas (sorry, couldn't figure out how to get a picture of the mirror without the glaring flash feedback):
> 
> View attachment 258348
> 
> 
> So that takes care of walking back and forth from one tortoise yard to the next, however, it doesn't fit through the shed doors, so it has to be removed everytime I get where I'm going. Might as well use a regular umbrella. Oh well, my daughter's heart was in the right place.



Great to put a face to the name for newer members...  [emoji23]

At least your hands are free for all those tons of lettuce [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great! I knew a few others on here in CDR would be growing these . I have one sad looking orchid that bloomed a few years running, BUT this year’s constant rains made good food for some snails. It’s still alive - but sad.


[emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a pretty decent rain event here this a.m. Rained off and on all night too. We could sure use it. But it makes it hard to go out in the a.m. and take care of my tortoise duties. My daughter bought me this last Christmas (sorry, couldn't figure out how to get a picture of the mirror without the glaring flash feedback):
> 
> View attachment 258348
> 
> 
> So that takes care of walking back and forth from one tortoise yard to the next, however, it doesn't fit through the shed doors, so it has to be removed everytime I get where I'm going. Might as well use a regular umbrella. Oh well, my daughter's heart was in the right place.


Lol. That is all that counts right. What about those see through rain coats with a hoodie. Wouldn't that work as well?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> The screen lids for 20L tanks are nowhere near as sturdy as those designed for 40B tanks. The 40B lid can hold a cat or two (or maybe even three) without incident.
> 
> Our bearded dragon tank (40B) is under the old fireplace mantel (the fireplace is no longer functional since the roof was replaced last year). A few months ago, our smallest cat, Pixie, who tips the scales at a whopping 6 lbs, was up on the mantel where she knows she isn't supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway, Pixie got spotted on the mantel that morning, and got fussed at, and she was so startled at being caught and fussed at, that she jumped down from the mantel in a panic.
> 
> Down came a fairly heavy, framed piece of artwork, the corner of which hit the lid of the 40B tank. The artwork and Pixie were both fine. The screen lid, hinged lengthwise, barely showed a dent. You'd have to know what you were looking for, and where, to find it again.
> 
> The LEGO Christmas village, which had been living on the mantel since last year, did not fare so well. The LEGO village has received its disaster declaration, and the wayward pieces have been recovered, but the reconstruction effort has not yet begun. That's on my significant other's to do list.



Glad the tank wasn’t damaged. Impish little thing! [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The screen lids for 20L tanks are nowhere near as sturdy as those designed for 40B tanks. The 40B lid can hold a cat or two (or maybe even three) without incident.
> 
> Our bearded dragon tank (40B) is under the old fireplace mantel (the fireplace is no longer functional since the roof was replaced last year). A few months ago, our smallest cat, Pixie, who tips the scales at a whopping 6 lbs, was up on the mantel where she knows she isn't supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway, Pixie got spotted on the mantel that morning, and got fussed at, and she was so startled at being caught and fussed at, that she jumped down from the mantel in a panic.
> 
> Down came a fairly heavy, framed piece of artwork, the corner of which hit the lid of the 40B tank. The artwork and Pixie were both fine. The screen lid, hinged lengthwise, barely showed a dent. You'd have to know what you were looking for, and where, to find it again.
> 
> The LEGO Christmas village, which had been living on the mantel since last year, did not fare so well. The LEGO village has received its disaster declaration, and the wayward pieces have been recovered, but the reconstruction effort has not yet begun. That's on my significant other's to do list.


I have only one cat and scooby-doo who sometimes acts like a cat jumping up on furniture and the dinning room table. That's enough thank you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Lego Cat-astrophe. Pixie sounds a daintier name than the cat it belongs to!


Oh, Pixie is a FULL SIZE personality in a Tinkerbell size package! For mischief, that 6 lb. cat can go toe-to-toe with any of the heavyweights. In fact, she occasionally bosses one or two of them around...


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Orchids... From a warmer, better groomed time frame (last year, I think).
> View attachment 258350
> 
> The one blooming in the front is Aliceara Pacific Nova 'Okika' - with the yellow flowers.


Wow. You are obviously the one to go to on advice on orchids. Well you and Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Orchids... From a warmer, better groomed time frame (last year, I think).
> View attachment 258350
> 
> The one blooming in the front is Aliceara Pacific Nova 'Okika' - with the yellow flowers.


Do you get vanilla pods from them? Or is that a specific one?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> That would blow away here today!


When I lived in the UK, I learned to wear rain jackets instead of trying to keep umbrellas from turning inside out.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow. You are obviously the one to go to on advice on orchids. Well you and Linda.


Don't ask me what to do! I stuck it on the kitchen windowsill and I water it once a week. That's it


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Do you get vanilla pods from them? Or is that a specific one?


That's a specific one. I don't think our vanilla orchid plant survived last year. It's more like a vine than a "typical" orchid.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Don't ask me what to do! I stuck it on the kitchen windowsill and I water it once a week. That's it


Whahaha. If it is growing nicely then you are doing something right.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I lived in the UK, I learned to wear rain jackets instead of trying to keep umbrellas from turning inside out.


There's no such thing as bad weather. Only bad clothing 

I bought a new raincoat today. The zip has failed - well nearly, but it's going to give up completely very shortly - on my waterproof goretex jacket so I had to replace it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Glad the tank wasn’t damaged. Impish little thing! [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


I always thought pixies and sprites were related to elves, but I hadn't thought about leprechauns until just now... Don't let Adam put her in with the jellyfish!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> That would blow away here today!


I hate the wind!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Wow. You are obviously the one to go to on advice on orchids. Well you and Linda.


I can just tell you what survives neglect well in my corner of the world... Mostly cattleya and oncidium types. They can survive erratic watering (floods and droughts) and a wide range of temperatures and sunshine.

I also have some vanda types that manage to hang in there pretty well, too. They like hot and humid. One of them surprised me by putting up a bloom stalk... I just noticed it yesterday.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> That's a very posh one! I love it


Thanks! We lucked out with that one. It really likes our weather... the full range of what we get in north Florida, except for the freezes. We have a handful of orchids that bloom reliably, but this one ('Okika') is the showiest of those.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Lego Cat-astrophe. Pixie sounds a daintier name than the cat it belongs to!


Ditto! Would imp work better? Or what do we call those naughty sprites?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> The screen lids for 20L tanks are nowhere near as sturdy as those designed for 40B tanks. The 40B lid can hold a cat or two (or maybe even three) without incident.
> 
> Our bearded dragon tank (40B) is under the old fireplace mantel (the fireplace is no longer functional since the roof was replaced last year). A few months ago, our smallest cat, Pixie, who tips the scales at a whopping 6 lbs, was up on the mantel where she knows she isn't supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway, Pixie got spotted on the mantel that morning, and got fussed at, and she was so startled at being caught and fussed at, that she jumped down from the mantel in a panic.
> 
> Down came a fairly heavy, framed piece of artwork, the corner of which hit the lid of the 40B tank. The artwork and Pixie were both fine. The screen lid, hinged lengthwise, barely showed a dent. You'd have to know what you were looking for, and where, to find it again.
> 
> The LEGO Christmas village, which had been living on the mantel since last year, did not fare so well. The LEGO village has received its disaster declaration, and the wayward pieces have been recovered, but the reconstruction effort has not yet begun. That's on my significant other's to do list.


Too cute.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I have only one cat and scooby-doo who sometimes acts like a cat jumping up on furniture and the dinning room table. That's enough thank you.


Scooby is quite a character, isn't he?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I lived in the UK, I learned to wear rain jackets instead of trying to keep umbrellas from turning inside out.


I also learned that in Denmark. Umbrellas are overrated.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I always thought pixies and sprites were related to elves, but I hadn't thought about leprechauns until just now... Don't let Adam put her in with the jellyfish!


Noooo! Or if he sent her from a potato cannon to the ceiling of the CDR....  I would be FURious!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Scooby is quite a character, isn't he?


Lol. Totally. That is why he took our hearts so quickly.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone! 
I'm still alive!
I sure hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm still alive!
> I sure hope everyone is doing well.


Hello stranger! Long time no see. Actually we can't see anyone in here, but you know what I mean 

How are things with you?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> There's no such thing as bad weather. Only bad clothing
> 
> I bought a new raincoat today. The zip has failed - well nearly, but it's going to give up completely very shortly - on my waterproof goretex jacket so I had to replace it.



I still have and use my Barbour Coat....it has that good Yorkshire Keeper look...a few holes, tattered cuffs...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm still alive!
> I sure hope everyone is doing well.


Welcome back Bambam. Good to not see you again.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Pictures please. I love orchids. @Momof4 how is your orchid doing? I can't remember if you eventually got one or not.



I still have mine!!

I think it’s doing well! This is the longest I’ve owned one!! It dropped blooms a while back so I hope it blooms again! 

All I do is barely water it about once a month.


----------



## Momof4

Apparently we are getting a “storm” starting this evening. We shall see!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm still alive!
> I sure hope everyone is doing well.


Yaaaaaaayyyyyyy! Bambam is here!!!!!!!!!  How are you, stranger?


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Hello stranger! Long time no see. Actually we can't see anyone in here, but you know what I mean
> 
> How are things with you?


Ok now.
Had a few weeks that were just crazy. It's always amazing how things don't go as planned.
Had to fly down to my parents in Texas after my mom got put in the hospital. She had developed septicemia and had to have two of her toes amputated. This happened because she stubbed her toe, broke it in three places, and is a diabetic and didn't know it.
Clunker has been living in bliss in his new enclosure. He has even become more tolerant of hubby!
We had the yearly conference with my daughter's school and she has been doing excellent (last year she fell way behind on her work because she was being lazy)
Hubby had decided to go for the job in Montana but the company said they were trying to fill a couple more positions before they gave a date for him to start... And now we haven't heard back from them. I think hubby should call them to see what's going on, but he feels like that would make him a nag. 
I missed the calendar competition! Ugh, that was while I was in Texas. Oh well- I'll just wait till next year.

How is everyone else doing? Tell me all about it[emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

so sorry to hear about your mom. You wouldn't by any chance be related to my son's wife, Tamara Gomez, would you? Her mom lives in Texas with them and recently had some toes amputated due to poor circulation and diabetes. Same story, same state!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok now.
> Had a few weeks that were just crazy. It's always amazing how things don't go as planned.
> Had to fly down to my parents in Texas after my mom got put in the hospital. She had developed septicemia and had to have two of her toes amputated. This happened because she stubbed her toe, broke it in three places, and is a diabetic and didn't know it.
> Clunker has been living in bliss in his new enclosure. He has even become more tolerant of hubby!
> We had the yearly conference with my daughter's school and she has been doing excellent (last year she fell way behind on her work because she was being lazy)
> Hubby had decided to go for the job in Montana but the company said they were trying to fill a couple more positions before they gave a date for him to start... And now we haven't heard back from them. I think hubby should call them to see what's going on, but he feels like that would make him a nag.
> I missed the calendar competition! Ugh, that was while I was in Texas. Oh well- I'll just wait till next year.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Tell me all about it[emoji217]



So sorry about your Mom. That’s awful. I guess she’s on a carefully monitored diet now to try to control the diabetes. 

Having had gestational diabetes when pregnant apparently I am at risk of type 2. I have to go for annual blood tests. This drives home why


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> so sorry to hear about your mom. You wouldn't by any chance be related to my son's wife, Tamara Gomez, would you? Her mom lives in Texas with them and recently had some toes amputated due to poor circulation and diabetes. Same story, same state!


Nope, no relation. Crazy how it's the same issue


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> So sorry about your Mom. That’s awful. I guess she’s on a carefully monitored diet now to try to control the diabetes.
> 
> Having had gestational diabetes when pregnant apparently I am at risk of type 2. I have to go for annual blood tests. This drives home why


It runs in my family, one of the many reasons why I need to lose some more weight!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope, no relation. Crazy how it's the same issue


Tamara's mom thought she was going to lose a leg, but they were able to get good circulation with a stent.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok now.
> Had a few weeks that were just crazy. It's always amazing how things don't go as planned.
> Had to fly down to my parents in Texas after my mom got put in the hospital. She had developed septicemia and had to have two of her toes amputated. This happened because she stubbed her toe, broke it in three places, and is a diabetic and didn't know it.
> Clunker has been living in bliss in his new enclosure. He has even become more tolerant of hubby!
> We had the yearly conference with my daughter's school and she has been doing excellent (last year she fell way behind on her work because she was being lazy)
> Hubby had decided to go for the job in Montana but the company said they were trying to fill a couple more positions before they gave a date for him to start... And now we haven't heard back from them. I think hubby should call them to see what's going on, but he feels like that would make him a nag.
> I missed the calendar competition! Ugh, that was while I was in Texas. Oh well- I'll just wait till next year.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Tell me all about it[emoji217]



So so sorry to hear about your mom! 
Poor mama. Is she in good spirits? 

Hmmm, that’s a tough one about the job! Has he signed a contract?

Great news about your daughter! It’s nice to have support from the school.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> It runs in my family, one of the many reasons why I need to lose some more weight!



That’s a great reason to lose weight!!

I’ve been trying but it’s so hard!!
I love food!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> That’s a great reason to lose weight!!
> 
> I’ve been trying but it’s so hard!!
> I love food!!



Hi there!
I got your card today!
Absolutely adorable [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks. Kathy
@Momof4 
For my third Christmas card.
A very special "pop up" card.
No photo because I'm sure everyone didn't get one yet.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I'm confused. How do vhs tapes and composting go together?


They don't normally - I was just thinking of building a compost bin using the old vhs tapes, but it could cause more problems than it's worth in the long run. So back to the drawing board!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Daughter found some forgotten money in her pocket while she was at school. She threw it away. Me (gasping for air): “Why would you do that??” - “We’re not allowed to have money at school, mom!”


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its going to be in the low 50s tonight.
> Even though its 77 and sunny now?
> I just bought in Julio and the baby. Luckily I was able to find the baby fast.
> One thing though. When I bought Julio from the flea market 8 years ago, I named her Julio. To later decide it was a she.
> Well as of this afternoon.....She's a HE.
> God knows how I've managed to not know the sex of my own tortoise!
> But Julio is indeed a boy.
> Photos to come


Welcome to the 'male torts with female names' club.
Although, I always thought Julio was the male version of Julia - shows what I know!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Evening All

Very blustery cold day, but we had to make a few errands so we did venture outside. During our minor road trip we managed to see a beaver, yes a beaver, a Blue Heron, two dead deer, a handfull of vultures sitting on the ground eyeing up some road kill, a big Hawk swooping away with road kill, and four doe. You wouldn’t think we are just 25 miles or so from the White House.

Old Father Klaus and his brother Kris are almost done....today - some painting. A few more steps need to be finished off, then finish and mount to a base.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All
> 
> Cold up here in Maryland too coupled with quite breezy conditions. Tomorrow, sustained winds of 35-40 mph, then rain Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Been assisting “wifey” with her chip carving that she started when I pulled out my carving tools and wood late last week. She drew the pattern free hand onto a piece of wood I had laying around and started chipping out the pattern. Today I cut the cross out of the blank, and she stained it. We then worked on making the base from a piece of cedar tree.
> 
> Needs some waxing then a good hand polishing. Not too bad for a first wood working project.
> 
> View attachment 258298


That's beautiful and also pretty impressive for a first attempt.
Your wife must have a natural talent for carving.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Nice!


----------



## Tim Carlisle

What happened to Fall this year? Did I sleep through it???


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok now.
> Had a few weeks that were just crazy. It's always amazing how things don't go as planned.
> Had to fly down to my parents in Texas after my mom got put in the hospital. She had developed septicemia and had to have two of her toes amputated. This happened because she stubbed her toe, broke it in three places, and is a diabetic and didn't know it.
> Clunker has been living in bliss in his new enclosure. He has even become more tolerant of hubby!
> We had the yearly conference with my daughter's school and she has been doing excellent (last year she fell way behind on her work because she was being lazy)
> Hubby had decided to go for the job in Montana but the company said they were trying to fill a couple more positions before they gave a date for him to start... And now we haven't heard back from them. I think hubby should call them to see what's going on, but he feels like that would make him a nag.
> I missed the calendar competition! Ugh, that was while I was in Texas. Oh well- I'll just wait till next year.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Tell me all about it[emoji217]


Hi and welcome back!!
So sorry to hear about your Mum; that peripheral neuropathy is quite a problem for people with diabetes. 
My late sister used to have her shoes specially made to ensure there was no injury to her feet.
I hope she makes a good recovery from her op.
Congratulations to your daughter - she's obviously tried hard to improve.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> It runs in my family, one of the many reasons why I need to lose some more weight!


It's not always weight related, the husband of a friend has it and he is very slim.
Always a good idea to keep an eye on diet though (says she who lives on mainly processed food!)
It's surprising how Diabetes 2 can be reversed through diet.


----------



## Lyn W

A quick good evening from me as it's way past my bedtime.
We have a very wet and extremely windy few days ahead of us in the UK, so no paragliding for me 
Anyway glad to see you are all OK and I'll be popping in tomorrow.
Nos Da and have a good Thursday!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> (says she who lives on mainly processed food!)



I just promise myself I'll be more active tomorrow everytime I order pizza. Then it's future-me's problem.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> I just promise myself I'll be more active tomorrow everytime I order pizza. Then it's future-me's problem.


Walk to pick up the pizza instead of having it delivered, I'm sure that would balance it out!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Ditto! Would imp work better? Or what do we call those naughty sprites?


According to the Chinese Zodiac, all of Loki's offspring were born during the Year of the Dragon. Specifically, the Water Dragon. Pixie is definitely a water sprite, and Dragon is definitely a water dragon. 

Loki, the original and only authentic resident pastel tortie, was born during the Year of the Rabbit... which seems appropriate given her six offspring the following year.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> They don't normally - I was just thinking of building a compost bin using the old vhs tapes, but it could cause more problems than it's worth in the long run. So back to the drawing board!


Depending on how many VHS tapes you have, maybe you could let some kids build an indoor fort out of them. They do look a little bit like bricks...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok now.
> Had a few weeks that were just crazy. It's always amazing how things don't go as planned.
> Had to fly down to my parents in Texas after my mom got put in the hospital. She had developed septicemia and had to have two of her toes amputated. This happened because she stubbed her toe, broke it in three places, and is a diabetic and didn't know it.
> Clunker has been living in bliss in his new enclosure. He has even become more tolerant of hubby!
> We had the yearly conference with my daughter's school and she has been doing excellent (last year she fell way behind on her work because she was being lazy)
> Hubby had decided to go for the job in Montana but the company said they were trying to fill a couple more positions before they gave a date for him to start... And now we haven't heard back from them. I think hubby should call them to see what's going on, but he feels like that would make him a nag.
> I missed the calendar competition! Ugh, that was while I was in Texas. Oh well- I'll just wait till next year.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Tell me all about it[emoji217]


Wow, that's a lot to go through, especially in such a compressed time frame!

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. Diabetes seems to creep up on people, too. As of a couple years or so ago, I'm the only one in my immediate family who hasn't been diagnosed with it. 

Regarding the job in Montana, did they give him an offer in writing? Has your husband declined any other offers? Let me know if I should put on my HR hat. It's buried somewhere in my skill set, but I can dust it off, if needed.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mizcreant said:


> What happened to Fall this year? Did I sleep through it???


No, I don't think you've slept through it... It's just been shorter than a Florida winter, so far.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> I just promise myself I'll be more active tomorrow everytime I order pizza. Then it's future-me's problem.


If you keep kicking the can down the road long enough, it counts as exercise... Otherwise, it counts as littering!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Tamara's mom thought she was going to lose a leg, but they were able to get good circulation with a stent.


They tried to save my mom's toes but that failed so she lost the broken toe and the one beside it. It was caught before anything else became threatened. Her crazy blood sugar levels were the biggest issue.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Welcome to the 'male torts with female names' club.
> Although, I always thought Julio was the male version of Julia - shows what I know!


Julio was named after a Puerto Rican friend of mine that has a head and neck that looks like a Turtle to me.
No chin and sloping shoulders....


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> So so sorry to hear about your mom!
> Poor mama. Is she in good spirits?
> 
> Hmmm, that’s a tough one about the job! Has he signed a contract?
> 
> Great news about your daughter! It’s nice to have support from the school.


She was fine once they let her out of the hospital. Gets to rock a stylish walker until she is healed up .. she acts like it's a bumper car.
No formal contract has been signed because of the lack of an official start date.


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> That’s a great reason to lose weight!!
> 
> I’ve been trying but it’s so hard!!
> I love food!!


I love food too.. especially my own cooking! 
I walk/jog 2 miles a day but can't loose weight. I'm about 60lbs overweight[emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> A quick good evening from me as it's way past my bedtime.
> We have a very wet and extremely windy few days ahead of us in the UK, so no paragliding for me
> Anyway glad to see you are all OK and I'll be popping in tomorrow.
> Nos Da and have a good Thursday!


Sleep well!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> I love food too.. especially my own cooking!
> I walk/jog 2 miles a day but can't loose weight. I'm about 60lbs overweight[emoji33]


Stress has a LOT to do with it. Stick with the daily walk/jog, and just realize you may not notice much difference in the mirror or on the scale until your cortisol levels start coming down again... which WILL happen. Gosh, you've had a lot going on! Once you're past the holidays (stressful even in the best of years!) and the job and new location are settled, your stress levels have to decrease soon after that. It's the uncertainty and unknown that drives us crazy. Once you know what you're dealing with, you really are halfway to figuring out how to work with what you've got. It's late, so I hope I'm still making sense.

Remember we're here in the CDR if you ever want to vent, need a distraction, or just feel like dropping by and lurk for a while.


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Stress has a LOT to do with it. Stick with the daily walk/jog, and just realize you may not notice much difference in the mirror or on the scale until your cortisol levels start coming down again... which WILL happen. Gosh, you've had a lot going on! Once you're past the holidays (stressful even in the best of years!) and the job and new location are settled, your stress levels have to decrease soon after that. It's the uncertainty and unknown that drives us crazy. Once you know what you're dealing with, you really are halfway to figuring out how to work with what you've got. It's late, so I hope I'm still making sense.
> 
> Remember we're here in the CDR if you ever want to vent, need a distraction, or just feel like dropping by and lurk for a while.


Thanks. I've got a "go with the flow" attitude most of the time (unless someone directly bothers me, then I tend to explode) but when my husband becomes stressed (which is ALOT lately) I get stressed. I call it sympathy stress.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> Thanks. I've got a "go with the flow" attitude most of the time (unless someone directly bothers me, then I tend to explode) but when my husband becomes stressed (which is ALOT lately) I get stressed. I call it sympathy stress.


I understand completely. Sympathy stress is the worst kind, because there's usually so little you can do about it. That's what friends are for.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Very blustery cold day, but we had to make a few errands so we did venture outside. During our minor road trip we managed to see a beaver, yes a beaver, a Blue Heron, two dead deer, a handfull of vultures sitting on the ground eyeing up some road kill, a big Hawk swooping away with road kill, and four doe. You wouldn’t think we are just 25 miles or so from the White House.
> 
> Old Father Klaus and his brother Kris are almost done....today - some painting. A few more steps need to be finished off, then finish and mount to a base.
> 
> View attachment 258387
> View attachment 258388
> View attachment 258389



Mark, 
How are you selling them? 
I would love to buy from you!!


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I love food too.. especially my own cooking!
> I walk/jog 2 miles a day but can't loose weight. I'm about 60lbs overweight[emoji33]



Same!!
We really need a weight loss challenge!!


----------



## Momof4

FYI- I’m on a mission to find a half brother I’ve never met!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> Same!!
> We really need a weight loss challenge!!


Ooo a new years CDR weight loss challenge! Yep sounds good to me


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I still have mine!!
> 
> I think it’s doing well! This is the longest I’ve owned one!! It dropped blooms a while back so I hope it blooms again!
> 
> All I do is barely water it about once a month.
> 
> View attachment 258360
> 
> View attachment 258361


Yayyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Apparently we are getting a “storm” starting this evening. We shall see!


Good luck. I hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok now.
> Had a few weeks that were just crazy. It's always amazing how things don't go as planned.
> Had to fly down to my parents in Texas after my mom got put in the hospital. She had developed septicemia and had to have two of her toes amputated. This happened because she stubbed her toe, broke it in three places, and is a diabetic and didn't know it.
> Clunker has been living in bliss in his new enclosure. He has even become more tolerant of hubby!
> We had the yearly conference with my daughter's school and she has been doing excellent (last year she fell way behind on her work because she was being lazy)
> Hubby had decided to go for the job in Montana but the company said they were trying to fill a couple more positions before they gave a date for him to start... And now we haven't heard back from them. I think hubby should call them to see what's going on, but he feels like that would make him a nag.
> I missed the calendar competition! Ugh, that was while I was in Texas. Oh well- I'll just wait till next year.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Tell me all about it[emoji217]


Wow. That is a lot on your plate. I hope your Mom is okay. I would also call the company to find out what was going on. But then that is me...ms. impatient. I had wondered why Clunker was not in the entries. I know there was a photo that you said you were keeping for the calendar contest. Can you share it with us now? And well done on your daughter doing so well at school this year.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> so sorry to hear about your mom. You wouldn't by any chance be related to my son's wife, Tamara Gomez, would you? Her mom lives in Texas with them and recently had some toes amputated due to poor circulation and diabetes. Same story, same state!


Small world!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Tamara's mom thought she was going to lose a leg, but they were able to get good circulation with a stent.


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That’s a great reason to lose weight!!
> 
> I’ve been trying but it’s so hard!!
> I love food!!


I know. I have as well. I have been eating lots of salads and veggies etc. A healthy diet and it feels like I am just putting on weight. I am seriously considering going back to living on the pain killers and vaping just so that I can lose the weight again. I lost so much weight while on them and have almost tripled the weight back on after stopping. It is very frustrating.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Very blustery cold day, but we had to make a few errands so we did venture outside. During our minor road trip we managed to see a beaver, yes a beaver, a Blue Heron, two dead deer, a handfull of vultures sitting on the ground eyeing up some road kill, a big Hawk swooping away with road kill, and four doe. You wouldn’t think we are just 25 miles or so from the White House.
> 
> Old Father Klaus and his brother Kris are almost done....today - some painting. A few more steps need to be finished off, then finish and mount to a base.
> 
> View attachment 258387
> View attachment 258388
> View attachment 258389


I love them. They are just so cool.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A quick good evening from me as it's way past my bedtime.
> We have a very wet and extremely windy few days ahead of us in the UK, so no paragliding for me
> Anyway glad to see you are all OK and I'll be popping in tomorrow.
> Nos Da and have a good Thursday!


Nighty night.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> I just promise myself I'll be more active tomorrow everytime I order pizza. Then it's future-me's problem.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wow, that's a lot to go through, especially in such a compressed time frame!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. Diabetes seems to creep up on people, too. As of a couple years or so ago, I'm the only one in my immediate family who hasn't been diagnosed with it.
> 
> Regarding the job in Montana, did they give him an offer in writing? Has your husband declined any other offers? Let me know if I should put on my HR hat. It's buried somewhere in my skill set, but I can dust it off, if needed.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Julio was named after a Puerto Rican friend of mine that has a head and neck that looks like a Turtle to me.
> No chin and sloping shoulders....


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> FYI- I’m on a mission to find a half brother I’ve never met!


Wow. Good luck. FB should be good for that.


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday All.
Have an awesome day.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Ok now.
> Had a few weeks that were just crazy. It's always amazing how things don't go as planned.
> Had to fly down to my parents in Texas after my mom got put in the hospital. She had developed septicemia and had to have two of her toes amputated. This happened because she stubbed her toe, broke it in three places, and is a diabetic and didn't know it.
> Clunker has been living in bliss in his new enclosure. He has even become more tolerant of hubby!
> We had the yearly conference with my daughter's school and she has been doing excellent (last year she fell way behind on her work because she was being lazy)
> Hubby had decided to go for the job in Montana but the company said they were trying to fill a couple more positions before they gave a date for him to start... And now we haven't heard back from them. I think hubby should call them to see what's going on, but he feels like that would make him a nag.
> I missed the calendar competition! Ugh, that was while I was in Texas. Oh well- I'll just wait till next year.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Tell me all about it[emoji217]


Sorry about your mom. Hope she's coping.
And sorry to hear you're still in limbo with respect to moving. 
Clunker would have looked lovely in this calendar. Did you see how many great entries there were?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> That’s a great reason to lose weight!!
> 
> I’ve been trying but it’s so hard!!
> I love food!!


I love food -- and my computer! Which is worse...


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening [emoji851][emoji217]


Good mornooning, Noel! Do you still work at funny hours?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Very blustery cold day, but we had to make a few errands so we did venture outside. During our minor road trip we managed to see a beaver, yes a beaver, a Blue Heron, two dead deer, a handfull of vultures sitting on the ground eyeing up some road kill, a big Hawk swooping away with road kill, and four doe. You wouldn’t think we are just 25 miles or so from the White House.
> 
> Old Father Klaus and his brother Kris are almost done....today - some painting. A few more steps need to be finished off, then finish and mount to a base.
> 
> View attachment 258387
> View attachment 258388
> View attachment 258389


Coming along nicely! 

We're having winds too today.  Guess we caught Linda's weather. Rainy, cold, windy - a classic November. "...a damp, drizzly November in my soul" *sigh* 
I have some errands to run too; if I see a squirrel, I'll consider myself lucky


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> What happened to Fall this year? Did I sleep through it???


Hi! I must have missed you in the dark! I'm Lena, currently living in Denmark. Hope you've found an armadillo to sit on and got a hold of One-legged Pirate for a drink of your choice. Montgomery, our giant armadillo coffee table, has just brushed past me, so if you need any coffee, just give him a whistle. Do you have any paperwork we could feed to our new Homework-eating Hound? I'm afraid the poor thing is starving in here...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> A quick good evening from me as it's way past my bedtime.
> We have a very wet and extremely windy few days ahead of us in the UK, so no paragliding for me
> Anyway glad to see you are all OK and I'll be popping in tomorrow.
> Nos Da and have a good Thursday!


Mary Poppins-style travel then. Hold on to your umbrella when you head out this morning.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> According to the Chinese Zodiac, all of Loki's offspring were born during the Year of the Dragon. Specifically, the Water Dragon. Pixie is definitely a water sprite, and Dragon is definitely a water dragon.
> 
> Loki, the original and only authentic resident pastel tortie, was born during the Year of the Rabbit... which seems appropriate given her six offspring the following year.


 
Do they like to drink from tap in the kitchen? My cat loved it, although he was born in the Year of the Rat...


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wow, that's a lot to go through, especially in such a compressed time frame!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. Diabetes seems to creep up on people, too. As of a couple years or so ago, I'm the only one in my immediate family who hasn't been diagnosed with it.
> 
> Regarding the job in Montana, did they give him an offer in writing? Has your husband declined any other offers? Let me know if I should put on my HR hat. It's buried somewhere in my skill set, but I can dust it off, if needed.


How many hats do you have, Anne? As of this morning, you guys have made me think of Moby **** and Mary Poppins and now Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you keep kicking the can down the road long enough, it counts as exercise... Otherwise, it counts as littering!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Julio was named after a Puerto Rican friend of mine that has a head and neck that looks like a Turtle to me.
> No chin and sloping shoulders....


I'm sure your friend was delighted...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Thanks. I've got a "go with the flow" attitude most of the time (unless someone directly bothers me, then I tend to explode) but when my husband becomes stressed (which is ALOT lately) I get stressed. I call it sympathy stress.


No wonder he does... And of course you too. Hope you hear something definite soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Mark,
> How are you selling them?
> I would love to buy from you!!


I'm also tempted, though the shipping cost might break my bank...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> FYI- I’m on a mission to find a half brother I’ve never met!


Oh! Do you know where to look, Sherlock? 
Good luck


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Ooo a new years CDR weight loss challenge! Yep sounds good to me


If we'll start after the New Year's, I might join! Maybe...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I know. I have as well. I have been eating lots of salads and veggies etc. A healthy diet and it feels like I am just putting on weight. I am seriously considering going back to living on the pain killers and vaping just so that I can lose the weight again. I lost so much weight while on them and have almost tripled the weight back on after stopping. It is very frustrating.


Oh, I didn't know about that side effect  Can you have a bloodwork done to see how you are doing now in terms of your LDL and triglyceride levels?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday All.
> Have an awesome day.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all! Happy Thursday to you.

I am just trying to decide whether to risk walking to yoga. It's not actually raining at the moment


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Happy Thursday to you.
> 
> I am just trying to decide whether to risk walking to yoga. It's not actually raining at the moment


But as soon as you step outside...?  Have a great day, Linda!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I love food -- and my computer! Which is worse...


The food. The computer does not have any calories.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi! I must have missed you in the dark! I'm Lena, currently living in Denmark. Hope you've found an armadillo to sit on and got a hold of One-legged Pirate for a drink of your choice. Montgomery, our giant armadillo coffee table, has just brushed past me, so if you need any coffee, just give him a whistle. Do you have any paperwork we could feed to our new Homework-eating Hound? I'm afraid the poor thing is starving in here...


I thought that Mizcreant has visited us before? Was I wrong?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I didn't know about that side effect  Can you have a bloodwork done to see how you are doing now in terms of your LDL and triglyceride levels?


It will have to wait until the new year. My medical aid funds are finished for this year.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 258419


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all! Happy Thursday to you.
> 
> I am just trying to decide whether to risk walking to yoga. It's not actually raining at the moment


So how did the walk go?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I love food -- and my computer! Which is worse...


Just try not to combine the two... Don't share any cheese with the mouse, and there's no such thing as a cup holder on your computer.  Showing my age here...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Do they like to drink from tap in the kitchen? My cat loved it, although he was born in the Year of the Rat...


Pixie will keep asking for someone to turn on the kitchen faucet. It's a faucet with a lever, so this has been a standing order in my house for several years: 
DON'T ANYONE teach Pixie to turn on the faucet!

So if Pixie can't get someone to drip the tap so she can play with the water in the sink, she plays with the big stainless steel pet fountain on the kitchen floor. She's the one who figured out that if you use your paw to block one of the places where water comes out, it comes out with greater force through the other openings.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> What happened to Fall this year? Did I sleep through it???




We had a few “nice” Fall days but most of Fall here was occupied with rain storm after rain storm and above average temps thst kept the trees rather muted We still had a fee glorious dsys to remind us that some dsys were nice.

Fall on the Water


----------



## Pastel Tortie

A morning cup of coffee, trying to wake my brain up, catching up in the CDR... and watching our subadult bearded dragon doing his morning beard exercises in his tank...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I love them. They are just so cool.



Thanks... I worked on an odd little guy last night while watching the Christmas in Rockefeller Center xmas show. I’ll add a pix of him before I paint up.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I have to get ready for work soon, but remind me later to tell you about the cats and the robo-fish...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The food. The computer does not have any calories.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I thought that Mizcreant has visited us before? Was I wrong?


I must have been over at the Drunken Penguin at the time... doing the accounting, of course!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just try not to combine the two... Don't share any cheese with the mouse, and there's no such thing as a cup holder on your computer.  Showing my age here...


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pixie will keep asking for someone to turn on the kitchen faucet. It's a faucet with a lever, so this has been a standing order in my house for several years:
> DON'T ANYONE teach Pixie to turn on the faucet!
> 
> So if Pixie can't get someone to drip the tap so she can play with the water in the sink, she plays with the big stainless steel pet fountain on the kitchen floor. She's the one who figured out that if you use your paw to block one of the places where water comes out, it comes out with greater force through the other openings.


Clever Pixie!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> But as soon as you step outside...?  Have a great day, Linda!



Miraculously dry, but very windy, in both directions


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just try not to combine the two... Don't share any cheese with the mouse, and there's no such thing as a cup holder on your computer.  Showing my age here...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pixie will keep asking for someone to turn on the kitchen faucet. It's a faucet with a lever, so this has been a standing order in my house for several years:
> DON'T ANYONE teach Pixie to turn on the faucet!
> 
> So if Pixie can't get someone to drip the tap so she can play with the water in the sink, she plays with the big stainless steel pet fountain on the kitchen floor. She's the one who figured out that if you use your paw to block one of the places where water comes out, it comes out with greater force through the other openings.


Pixie is smart.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> A morning cup of coffee, trying to wake my brain up, catching up in the CDR... and watching our subadult bearded dragon doing his morning beard exercises in his tank...


We want to see a video of his exercises. Maybe we can join in for our weight challenge.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks... I worked on an odd little guy last night while watching the Christmas in Rockefeller Center xmas show. I’ll add a pix of him before I paint up.


Awesome.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! 
@Bambam1989 it’s good to hear from you. I’ll have some prayers out for your mother & your hubby. ( & you too of course for having to deal with it) wishing you strong drinks and good jokes cheers on daughters that make us proud! And I second the idea that we need to see what was going to be clunkers photo entry..
@CarolM Don’t give up on the weight challenge. You have so much to be proud of. You just have to find what works for you. Because it’s sure not the same for everyone. I was smoke free for one yr yesterday after 20 yrs of chain smoking. I also went on a diet the same day I quit smoking and lost 40 lbs in about 7 months. Unfortunately I’ve gained 10 of it back now.. I also love to eat
@Momof4 Kathy, I got the coolest card in the mail yesterday! It was a lovely Christmas card and really brightened up my afternoon! Thank you very much!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I must have been over at the Drunken Penguin at the time... doing the accounting, of course!


Naturally. Wouldn't think anything else.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Clever Pixie!


Snappish


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Miraculously dry, but very windy, in both directions


[emoji33] [emoji33] I wonder what JoesDad would think about you being blown off your feet and not by him!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> @Bambam1989 it’s good to hear from you. I’ll have some prayers out for your mother & your hubby. ( & you too of course for having to deal with it) wishing you strong drinks and good jokes cheers on daughters that make us proud! And I second the idea that we need to see what was going to be clunkers photo entry..
> @CarolM Don’t give up on the weight challenge. You have so much to be proud of. You just have to find what works for you. Because it’s sure not the same for everyone. I was smoke free for one yr yesterday after 20 yrs of chain smoking. I also went on a diet the same day I quit smoking and lost 40 lbs in about 7 months. Unfortunately I’ve gained 10 of it back now.. I also love to eat
> @Momof4 Kathy, I got the coolest card in the mail yesterday! It was a lovely Christmas card and really brightened up my afternoon! Thank you very much!!


Aaah. Thank you. And congratulations on your 1 year smoke free anniversary.


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh the postman has just been and the envelope says "Fröhe Weihnachten" 

That card was easy to identify! Thank you Sabine @Bee62 for the card and the little extra


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick pix of the little Elf Man I did last night watching the NYC xmas show.... it started as an odd piece of wood I picked up in the wood shop to practise a few cuts with a different blade, then just kept going until it started to have a face.

I’ll paint this guy up and post the after. Too bad I don’t have a snap of the chunk of wood I started with yesterday. It’s only about 3 inches tall.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of the little Elf Man I did last night watching the NYC xmas show.... it started as an odd piece of wood I picked up in the wood shop to practise a few cuts with a different blade, then just kept going until it started to have a face.
> 
> I’ll paint this guy up and post the after. Too bad I don’t have a snap of the chunk of wood I started with yesterday. It’s only about 3 inches tall.
> 
> View attachment 258437


You could make pieces in your own time and when they are done you could sell them. That way you won't feel pressured into doing pieces and having a deadline and you can still enjoy the creations.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Miraculously dry, but very windy, in both directions


According to our weatherman a big storm is coming through today, and it includes much wind! We (California) really need the rain, and the snow it brings to the mountains, which affects the water table, but I can do without the WIND!!! I HATE THE WIND!!!!! And, darn it, today is errand day.


----------



## no one

Hello everyone, turns out I am not so good at keeping up with all of you. Sorry for that...
Hope everyone feels good, Torts are good...
And thank you...

Love,
Debora


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Wow. That is a lot on your plate. I hope your Mom is okay. I would also call the company to find out what was going on. But then that is me...ms. impatient. I had wondered why Clunker was not in the entries. I know there was a photo that you said you were keeping for the calendar contest. Can you share it with us now? And well done on your daughter doing so well at school this year.


I probably would have entered one of these


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Sorry about your mom. Hope she's coping.
> And sorry to hear you're still in limbo with respect to moving.
> Clunker would have looked lovely in this calendar. Did you see how many great entries there were?


I saw the photos of the winners, but didn't pay attention to who entered them[emoji28]


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hi! I must have missed you in the dark! I'm Lena, currently living in Denmark. Hope you've found an armadillo to sit on and got a hold of One-legged Pirate for a drink of your choice. Montgomery, our giant armadillo coffee table, has just brushed past me, so if you need any coffee, just give him a whistle. Do you have any paperwork we could feed to our new Homework-eating Hound? I'm afraid the poor thing is starving in here...


When did we get the homework eating hound? It better not eat my art! [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> According to our weatherman a big storm is coming through today, and it includes much wind! We (California) really need the rain, and the snow it brings to the mountains, which affects the water table, but I can do without the WIND!!! I HATE THE WIND!!!!! And, darn it, today is errand day.



And I’m hearing the rain could create massive mudslides in those areas that were burned. Hope all is well there and you grt some of the rsin you need, but not all at once!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442



A winner here for sure!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back on the weight loss, healthy life style thread and depending how dedicated you are... this “*REBOOT WITH JOE”* lifestyle works very well - https://www.rebootwithjoe.com/

Join the 12 Days of Self-Care Challenge happening to help ease all your holiday stress and feel your best this season. The challenge starts December 1.

Just like “The 12 Days of Christmas” carol where the singer brags about all the amazing gifts they received from their “true love” during Christmas, I want you to brag to yourself about how you are taking great care of yourself.

For 12 days, you’ll get one simple action that you can take that day to remind you to practice self-care from keeping up your exercise routine to making a festive juice. 

Your checklist will look something like this:

*Get Moving:* Try 30 minutes of something today—walking, yoga, an online video, and make a plan to stay active this season.

*Drink More Water:* Bring a water bottle to work or just be sure you drink one or two glasses of water when you wake up this morning. Bonus points for squeezed lemon in your water.

*Make a Holiday Juice:* The holiday season can include fresh juices and you can keep it festive. Choose a Red Juice or a Green Juice.

*Enjoy More Sleep:* Put yourself to bed an hour early tonight and enjoy the extra rest.


----------



## no one

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442



I just love that last picture!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442


Oh oh oh. The 3rd one. Most definitely the 3rd one.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> According to our weatherman a big storm is coming through today, and it includes much wind! We (California) really need the rain, and the snow it brings to the mountains, which affects the water table, but I can do without the WIND!!! I HATE THE WIND!!!!! And, darn it, today is errand day.


Oh dear. !


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Hello everyone, turns out I am not so good at keeping up with all of you. Sorry for that...
> Hope everyone feels good, Torts are good...
> And thank you...
> 
> Love,
> Debora


You know that we are here for you if you need to talk. And you can pop in or out or lurk or participate as much as you like. It's all good.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> When did we get the homework eating hound? It better not eat my art! [emoji23]


No it only eats homework.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh oh oh. The 3rd one. Most definitely the 3rd one.


I call it the cheeky tongue pic


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on the weight loss, healthy life style thread and depending how dedicated you are... this “*REBOOT WITH JOE”* lifestyle works very well - https://www.rebootwithjoe.com/
> 
> Join the 12 Days of Self-Care Challenge happening to help ease all your holiday stress and feel your best this season. The challenge starts December 1.
> 
> Just like “The 12 Days of Christmas” carol where the singer brags about all the amazing gifts they received from their “true love” during Christmas, I want you to brag to yourself about how you are taking great care of yourself.
> 
> For 12 days, you’ll get one simple action that you can take that day to remind you to practice self-care from keeping up your exercise routine to making a festive juice.
> 
> Your checklist will look something like this:
> 
> *Get Moving:* Try 30 minutes of something today—walking, yoga, an online video, and make a plan to stay active this season.
> 
> *Drink More Water:* Bring a water bottle to work or just be sure you drink one or two glasses of water when you wake up this morning. Bonus points for squeezed lemon in your water.
> 
> *Make a Holiday Juice:* The holiday season can include fresh juices and you can keep it festive. Choose a Red Juice or a Green Juice.
> 
> *Enjoy More Sleep:* Put yourself to bed an hour early tonight and enjoy the extra rest.


That sounds really good.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I call it the cheeky tongue pic


That one would have definitely been in the winning group.


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> You know that we are here for you if you need to talk. And you can pop in or out or lurk or participate as much as you like. It's all good.



Thank you Carol!! That means a lot... lots of love


----------



## no one

CarolM said:


> That one would have definitely been in the winning group.



I agree!! I love that picture... 
Turt is getting big, so when I see his tongue while eating... sounds weird right?! Lol


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I agree!! I love that picture...
> Turt is getting big, so when I see his tongue while eating... sounds weird right?! Lol


Not at all. We all love the tongue pics. And the little behind pics as well.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Thank you Carol!! That means a lot... lots of love


[emoji8]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442


I love that last one. I have one pretty close to that.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442



I would have a hard time choosing!!! They are all ADORABLE!!


----------



## no one

If there where the amount of Tortoises if there where the amount of people instead, we would be alright. If that makes sence... Love those faces!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I'm sure your friend was delighted...


He doesn't know
I also haven't seen him in a long while
But knowing him. He would've laughed.
He was a great guy.


----------



## no one

What a nice drawning Lena.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on the weight loss, healthy life style thread and depending how dedicated you are... this “*REBOOT WITH JOE”* lifestyle works very well - https://www.rebootwithjoe.com/
> 
> Join the 12 Days of Self-Care Challenge happening to help ease all your holiday stress and feel your best this season. The challenge starts December 1.
> 
> Just like “The 12 Days of Christmas” carol where the singer brags about all the amazing gifts they received from their “true love” during Christmas, I want you to brag to yourself about how you are taking great care of yourself.
> 
> For 12 days, you’ll get one simple action that you can take that day to remind you to practice self-care from keeping up your exercise routine to making a festive juice.
> 
> Your checklist will look something like this:
> 
> *Get Moving:* Try 30 minutes of something today—walking, yoga, an online video, and make a plan to stay active this season.
> 
> *Drink More Water:* Bring a water bottle to work or just be sure you drink one or two glasses of water when you wake up this morning. Bonus points for squeezed lemon in your water.
> 
> *Make a Holiday Juice:* The holiday season can include fresh juices and you can keep it festive. Choose a Red Juice or a Green Juice.
> 
> *Enjoy More Sleep:* Put yourself to bed an hour early tonight and enjoy the extra rest.



Not sure I’d trust Joe with telling me anything. 

...

...


Oh, you don’t mean my Joe!
[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 258448
> 
> I love that last one. I have one pretty close to that.



That last one especially!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> According to our weatherman a big storm is coming through today, and it includes much wind! We (California) really need the rain, and the snow it brings to the mountains, which affects the water table, but I can do without the WIND!!! I HATE THE WIND!!!!! And, darn it, today is errand day.



We now have thunder and lightning to add to our wind and rain. That was unexpected!


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> Hello everyone, turns out I am not so good at keeping up with all of you. Sorry for that...
> Hope everyone feels good, Torts are good...
> And thank you...
> 
> Love,
> Debora



Hi Debora

Well done for catching up. I am really struggling to keep up right now


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Not sure I’d trust Joe with telling me anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Oh, you don’t mean my Joe!
> [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## no one

JoesMum said:


> Hi Debora
> 
> Well done for catching up. I am really struggling to keep up right now


 
Hi Linda, I didn't really... you guys talk so much. Not to sound rude or anything. But I really can't keep up. So if I missed something important, I am truly sorry... 
But I am happy to be here, once in a while. Lol


----------



## no one

Our weather is not that bad at moment. Even warmer today then the last weeks have been. Strange right...


----------



## no one

On a Tortoise note...
Turt needs his footcream again. I can't seem to fully get ride of the fungus on his plastron. I hate it!!


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> On a Tortoise note...
> Turt needs his footcream again. I can't seem to fully get ride of the fungus on his plastron. I hate it!!


The damage caused to a plastron by shell rot won't go away. So it will continue to look pretty bad even once the fungus is killed.


----------



## no one

JoesMum said:


> The damage caused to a plastron by shell rot won't go away. So it will continue to look pretty bad even once the fungus is killed.



Hmm... if that is the case. I would have to check again every so often. I thought it looked worse again, but I am not entirely sure.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon/Evening.

Great SUNNY day so we skipped over to the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge and did a nice hike through the mixed forests including a bit around Cash Lake. Clear skies = pretty blue lake colors.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening.
> 
> Great SUNNY day so we skipped over to the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge and did a nice hike through the mixed forests including a bit around Cash Lake. Clear skies = pretty blue lake colors.
> 
> View attachment 258450
> View attachment 258451
> View attachment 258452


The weather is a bazillion times better where you are


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The weather is a bazillion times better where you are



It looks it, I saw a lot of the weather reporting for you all. Not nice :-(


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Depending on how many VHS tapes you have, maybe you could let some kids build an indoor fort out of them. They do look a little bit like bricks...


I think I could actually build a house!!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Julio was named after a Puerto Rican friend of mine that has a head and neck that looks like a Turtle to me.
> No chin and sloping shoulders....


Sounds like a real catch!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For you bird watchers out there, I forgot to say that in addition to nice sunny skys, we spotted TWO Bald Eagles. One was swooping down over the lake then roosted in a tall pine, right next to a second one. They both then took off and flapped their way away from us, nice aerial show.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a real catch!!


His wife was spectacularly beautiful.
His kids looked great.
Go figure.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442


I love them all but that last one would have had my vote!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
What a day we've had with very heavy ,squally showers but it should calm down by tomorrow.

Hope you have all had a good day, the week has whizzed by and it's Friday again tomorrow.
Only 26 days until Xmas!!
I'm surrounded by it in school with displays, an Xmas Fayre and concert coming up, but it still always seems to creep up on me.


----------



## EllieMay

*debora* said:


> Our weather is not that bad at moment. Even warmer today then the last weeks have been. Strange right...



Mine is uncommonly warm too... but my shelled family members were all very happy to take advantage of it! I hope it last them for a while because I believe storms are moving in tonight and I’m sure the temps will drop again:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a real catch!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> How many hats do you have, Anne? As of this morning, you guys have made me think of Moby **** and Mary Poppins and now Alice in Wonderland?


Literally, maybe two or three... The one I'm fond of is the one I brought back from the UK. I wanted one made in the UK. It conveniently takes well to being crumpled and washed. 

Figuratively... Well I have a background in emergency management, among other things... which makes me a proverbial hat rack, I suppose!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Pixie is smart.


The scary thing is, I don't think she's any smarter than the rest of the cats. And we have eight cats.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Clever Pixie!


We refer to Pixie as a "space cadet," which has multiple meanings (connotations), not all of them complimentary. I guess the best way to explain it is that with Pixie, she may be a rocket scientist, but we can never figure out whether the dumb blond routine is an act or not...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442


Those are awesome! I especially like the bottom two.


----------



## Bambam1989

I was just saying that I need to lose weight and now my husband wants pumpkin pie...can I beat him


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> We now have thunder and lightning to add to our wind and rain. That was unexpected!


Wow, yeah... The difference in weather between Florida and England took quite a bit of getting used to. In Florida, thunderstorms with heavy rains and tornado watches are commonplace. In the UK, they're remarkably rare.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

*debora* said:


> Hi Linda, I didn't really... you guys talk so much. Not to sound rude or anything. But I really can't keep up. So if I missed something important, I am truly sorry...
> But I am happy to be here, once in a while. Lol


You're allowed to drop by and ask for summaries of what's going on lately, just like anyone else.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> I was just saying that I need to lose weight and now my husband wants pumpkin pie...can I beat him


Well... Um... Does it count as a serving of vegetables?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> @Bambam1989 it’s good to hear from you. I’ll have some prayers out for your mother & your hubby. ( & you too of course for having to deal with it) wishing you strong drinks and good jokes cheers on daughters that make us proud! And I second the idea that we need to see what was going to be clunkers photo entry..
> @CarolM Don’t give up on the weight challenge. You have so much to be proud of. You just have to find what works for you. Because it’s sure not the same for everyone. I was smoke free for one yr yesterday after 20 yrs of chain smoking. I also went on a diet the same day I quit smoking and lost 40 lbs in about 7 months. Unfortunately I’ve gained 10 of it back now.. I also love to eat
> @Momof4 Kathy, I got the coolest card in the mail yesterday! It was a lovely Christmas card and really brightened up my afternoon! Thank you very much!!



Glad the card brightened your afternoon!!

Congratulations on your 1yr smoke free anniversary!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well... Um... Does it count as a serving of vegetables?


Lol. [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> I was just saying that I need to lose weight and now my husband wants pumpkin pie...can I beat him



Go figure!!


----------



## Momof4

I made chicken tortilla soup for this rainy evening!


----------



## AZtortMom

Evening all [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I made chicken tortilla soup for this rainy evening!
> 
> View attachment 258481



Looks yummy [emoji39]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I made chicken tortilla soup for this rainy evening!
> 
> View attachment 258481



Looks great! We made cabbage soup... And our UK friends could use some hot soup based on the massive rain, wind storm knocking them about!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> We want to see a video of his exercises. Maybe we can join in for our weight challenge.


I'd love to get a video of our subadult male beardie's morning beard exercises, but he gets a little self conscious if there's too much attention called to him in the middle if his beard stretches.

I get to view his beard stretches from the side (profile), as he almost never displays his extended beard directed toward the front of the tank. He usually directs the full beard displays toward the ends of the tank.

Pixie likes to get on top of the tank in the mornings and watches his beard exercises from above.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I was smoke free for one yr yesterday after 20 yrs of chain smoking. I also went on a diet the same day I quit smoking and lost 40 lbs in about 7 months. Unfortunately I’ve gained 10 of it back now.. I also love to eat !


Congratulations on your quit smoking anniversary! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I made chicken tortilla soup for this rainy evening!
> 
> View attachment 258481


Sounds like it's soup day for everyone. We are having potato soup (cheddar broccoli variety)


----------



## no one

Maro2Bear said:


> For you bird watchers out there, I forgot to say that in addition to nice sunny skys, we spotted TWO Bald Eagles. One was swooping down over the lake then roosted in a tall pine, right next to a second one. They both then took off and flapped their way away from us, nice aerial show.



That is really nice!! The only eagles we get to see are in the ZOO. My daughter loves eagles from when she was 5. She quickly new everything about them.


----------



## no one

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're allowed to drop by and ask for summaries of what's going on lately, just like anyone else.



Thank you, very kind... lol


----------



## no one

I should be in bed now, but instead I am here getting to my number 1000 post. Feel so extreemly dizzy the last two days. I could not sleep anymore. Better to just sit here... lol


----------



## no one

So this is my number 1000 post. Yeah!!


----------



## no one

I thought there would be more of you here. Oh well...


----------



## Bambam1989

*debora* said:


> So this is my number 1000 post. Yeah!!


Congratulations!


----------



## no one

I don't mind talking to myself. Lol


----------



## Bambam1989

*debora* said:


> I don't mind talking to myself. Lol


I talk to myself all the time.. especially when I'm doing my art


----------



## no one

Bambam1989 said:


> Congratulations!



Ah, there you are!! Hello and thank you...


----------



## Bambam1989

I also have entire conversations with my pets...


----------



## no one

Bambam1989 said:


> I also have entire conversations with my pets...



Me too, they are such good listeners. Especially my Torts.


----------



## Bambam1989

*debora* said:


> Me too, they are such good listeners. Especially my Torts.


I imagine Clunker with a very contemptuous personality. You would be shocked at the rude things I think that he thinks.


----------



## no one

Bambam1989 said:


> I imagine Clunker with a very contemptuous personality. You would be shocked at the rude things I think that he thinks.



Well, he does sticks his tongue out every day. Soo...


----------



## Bambam1989

*debora* said:


> Well, he does sticks his tongue out every day. Soo...


True[emoji12]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> For you bird watchers out there, I forgot to say that in addition to nice sunny skys, we spotted TWO Bald Eagles. One was swooping down over the lake then roosted in a tall pine, right next to a second one. They both then took off and flapped their way away from us, nice aerial show.



That is COOL!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I made chicken tortilla soup for this rainy evening!
> 
> View attachment 258481



That looks yummy! Recipe?


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> I should be in bed now, but instead I am here getting to my number 1000 post. Feel so extreemly dizzy the last two days. I could not sleep anymore. Better to just sit here... lol



Dizzy isn’t good


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> So this is my number 1000 post. Yeah!!



Yay! [emoji322]

Well done


----------



## JoesMum

*debora* said:


> I thought there would be more of you here. Oh well...



I woke up far too early this morning but I was still in bed when you posted. 

JoesDad got up at 05:45 this morning and I was already awake. (It’s now 06:30)


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning Roomies. 

The weather is due to calm down today before getting very wet again tomorrow. 

I have finished the paperwork (on the government website) for the Lasting Powers of Attorney for my Mum and printed them off last night. I must post it up to Mum for signing now. These papers, once registered, give my sister control over Mum’s affairs if she loses capacity to make her own decisions in future. The government website was surprisingly easy to use... getting everything signed and witnessed in the right order is more complex 

Tonight, JoesDad and I are heading to London to meet university friends. There will be 6 of us on this occasion; we are usually 9.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 258448
> 
> I love that last one. I have one pretty close to that.


Awwww Sooo cute.!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not sure I’d trust Joe with telling me anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Oh, you don’t mean my Joe!
> [emoji23]


Whahahaha. If your Joe came to visit you now, would you not be worried? .... Pet cemetery... Just saying


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We now have thunder and lightning to add to our wind and rain. That was unexpected!


Oooooh I love thunder and lightening.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi Debora
> 
> Well done for catching up. I am really struggling to keep up right now


You are entitled to Lurk sometimes as well.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> Our weather is not that bad at moment. Even warmer today then the last weeks have been. Strange right...


I often think that the weather all around the world is just not what it used to be anymore. I really think that it is all busy changing. Maybe Mother Nature is busy getting ready to do give us a game changer again sometime in the future.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> On a Tortoise note...
> Turt needs his footcream again. I can't seem to fully get ride of the fungus on his plastron. I hate it!!


Hmmm that is a tough one. Ed and Linda are the experts with that. Maybe once it is healed, you should carry on with it for a good couple of weeks afterwards before stopping it.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have to get ready for work soon, but remind me later to tell you about the cats and the robo-fish...


Here's a gentle reminder


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Naturally. Wouldn't think anything else.


You know me!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> @Bambam1989 it’s good to hear from you. I’ll have some prayers out for your mother & your hubby. ( & you too of course for having to deal with it) wishing you strong drinks and good jokes cheers on daughters that make us proud! And I second the idea that we need to see what was going to be clunkers photo entry..
> @CarolM Don’t give up on the weight challenge. You have so much to be proud of. You just have to find what works for you. Because it’s sure not the same for everyone. I was smoke free for one yr yesterday after 20 yrs of chain smoking. I also went on a diet the same day I quit smoking and lost 40 lbs in about 7 months. Unfortunately I’ve gained 10 of it back now.. I also love to eat
> @Momof4 Kathy, I got the coolest card in the mail yesterday! It was a lovely Christmas card and really brightened up my afternoon! Thank you very much!!


Congratulations, Heather! You're amazing!


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Hello everyone, turns out I am not so good at keeping up with all of you. Sorry for that...
> Hope everyone feels good, Torts are good...
> And thank you...
> 
> Love,
> Debora


I was worried you don't like us anymore, after your Big 1000! 
Nah, just kidding.  Nice to not see you


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening.
> 
> Great SUNNY day so we skipped over to the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge and did a nice hike through the mixed forests including a bit around Cash Lake. Clear skies = pretty blue lake colors.
> 
> View attachment 258450
> View attachment 258451
> View attachment 258452


Your Pictures are always so tranquil. Which picture did you submit for your kayak group calendar competition btw?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think I could actually build a house!!!


LOL


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I probably would have entered one of these
> View attachment 258439
> View attachment 258440
> View attachment 258442


#2 or #3. Particularly #3. Thank you for not making our choices even more difficult this year, I guess...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> When did we get the homework eating hound? It better not eat my art! [emoji23]


Only that which you are reluctant to finish. Kind of makes us all work harder, doesn't it? Adam @Tidgy's Dad brought in the Hound the last time he visited us.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The scary thing is, I don't think she's any smarter than the rest of the cats. And we have eight cats.


o-O. No wonder you need to know emergency/ (We will call it disaster) management.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> We refer to Pixie as a "space cadet," which has multiple meanings (connotations), not all of them complimentary. I guess the best way to explain it is that with Pixie, she may be a rocket scientist, but we can never figure out whether the dumb blond routine is an act or not...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I was just saying that I need to lose weight and now my husband wants pumpkin pie...can I beat him


Yes, Go ahead, We give you permission. Or better yet, ask him to make it and then hide it from you.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Back on the weight loss, healthy life style thread and depending how dedicated you are... this “*REBOOT WITH JOE”* lifestyle works very well - https://www.rebootwithjoe.com/
> 
> Join the 12 Days of Self-Care Challenge happening to help ease all your holiday stress and feel your best this season. The challenge starts December 1.
> 
> Just like “The 12 Days of Christmas” carol where the singer brags about all the amazing gifts they received from their “true love” during Christmas, I want you to brag to yourself about how you are taking great care of yourself.
> 
> For 12 days, you’ll get one simple action that you can take that day to remind you to practice self-care from keeping up your exercise routine to making a festive juice.
> 
> Your checklist will look something like this:
> 
> *Get Moving:* Try 30 minutes of something today—walking, yoga, an online video, and make a plan to stay active this season.
> 
> *Drink More Water:* Bring a water bottle to work or just be sure you drink one or two glasses of water when you wake up this morning. Bonus points for squeezed lemon in your water.
> 
> *Make a Holiday Juice:* The holiday season can include fresh juices and you can keep it festive. Choose a Red Juice or a Green Juice.
> 
> *Enjoy More Sleep:* Put yourself to bed an hour early tonight and enjoy the extra rest.



I knew of course that Joe was amazing , but I didn't know he also had a weight-loss program. Sounds about right though: get more sleep, move at your own pace, eat more greens... Could have been "Reboot with Kristoff" too!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well... Um... Does it count as a serving of vegetables?


Whahaha. I like your thinking.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Go figure!!


As Bea likes to say.....I saw that!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I made chicken tortilla soup for this rainy evening!
> 
> View attachment 258481


Yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> He doesn't know
> I also haven't seen him in a long while
> But knowing him. He would've laughed.
> He was a great guy.


Phew


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Evening all [emoji851][emoji217]


Good Evening Noel,

All good on your side?


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> What a nice drawning Lena.


Thank you, Debora! My 6-year-old's artistic impression of me


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'd love to get a video of our subadult male beardie's morning beard exercises, but he gets a little self conscious if there's too much attention called to him in the middle if his beard stretches.
> 
> I get to view his beard stretches from the side (profile), as he almost never displays his extended beard directed toward the front of the tank. He usually directs the full beard displays toward the ends of the tank.
> 
> Pixie likes to get on top of the tank in the mornings and watches his beard exercises from above.


Lucky Pixie. maybe ask Pixie to get a video for us.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not sure I’d trust Joe with telling me anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Oh, you don’t mean my Joe!
> [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds like it's soup day for everyone. We are having potato soup (cheddar broccoli variety)


With all this soup going around I am now craving soup.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I should be in bed now, but instead I am here getting to my number 1000 post. Feel so extreemly dizzy the last two days. I could not sleep anymore. Better to just sit here... lol


Please be careful. Maybe all the posts will help put you to sleep.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> So this is my number 1000 post. Yeah!!


Yayyyyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I thought there would be more of you here. Oh well...


I am here now. Here I am - *Waving hands frantically in the hopes of catching your attention*


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We now have thunder and lightning to add to our wind and rain. That was unexpected!


Ohm-y God!


----------



## CarolM

*debora* said:


> I don't mind talking to myself. Lol


Oh Don't worry. I do that a lot on here and quite often. They don't call us nuts for nothing.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I also have entire conversations with my pets...


Do your pets also look at you with a look which says - What on earth are you going on about woman????


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I imagine Clunker with a very contemptuous personality. You would be shocked at the rude things I think that he thinks.


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Hi Linda, I didn't really... you guys talk so much. Not to sound rude or anything. But I really can't keep up. So if I missed something important, I am truly sorry...
> But I am happy to be here, once in a while. Lol


Carol is better than me with summaries, but it was mostly business as usual in the CDR. The Homework-eating Hound howls a lot at night, and we still weren't able to prove -- or disprove -- the possible existence of the Wool Spider.


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Our weather is not that bad at moment. Even warmer today then the last weeks have been. Strange right...


That would be just like Carol's weather


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning Roomies.
> 
> The weather is due to calm down today before getting very wet again tomorrow.
> 
> I have finished the paperwork (on the government website) for the Lasting Powers of Attorney for my Mum and printed them off last night. I must post it up to Mum for signing now. These papers, once registered, give my sister control over Mum’s affairs if she loses capacity to make her own decisions in future. The government website was surprisingly easy to use... getting everything signed and witnessed in the right order is more complex
> 
> Tonight, JoesDad and I are heading to London to meet university friends. There will be 6 of us on this occasion; we are usually 9.


And There she goes..... I swear we all live vicariously through you. Enjoy your visit and good luck with the signing etc.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon/Evening.
> 
> Great SUNNY day so we skipped over to the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge and did a nice hike through the mixed forests including a bit around Cash Lake. Clear skies = pretty blue lake colors.
> 
> View attachment 258450
> View attachment 258451
> View attachment 258452


Gorgeous!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I made chicken tortilla soup for this rainy evening!
> 
> View attachment 258481


Looks beautiful! Am I invited?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Sounds like it's soup day for everyone. We are having potato soup (cheddar broccoli variety)


LOL, we had soup too last night, with a bit of egg noddles on top of the usual mix (onions, carrots, potatoes).


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> That is really nice!! The only eagles we get to see are in the ZOO. My daughter loves eagles from when she was 5. She quickly new everything about them.


My daughter loves fairies. I'm yet to find a zoo that would have them...


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> So this is my number 1000 post. Yeah!!


CONGRATS!!!! You did it. Two nights in the CDR, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I also have entire conversations with my pets...


I have heated arguments with my oven sometimes...


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Me too, they are such good listeners. Especially my Torts.


Or good actors!


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Well, he does sticks his tongue out every day. Soo...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning Roomies.
> 
> The weather is due to calm down today before getting very wet again tomorrow.
> 
> I have finished the paperwork (on the government website) for the Lasting Powers of Attorney for my Mum and printed them off last night. I must post it up to Mum for signing now. These papers, once registered, give my sister control over Mum’s affairs if she loses capacity to make her own decisions in future. The government website was surprisingly easy to use... getting everything signed and witnessed in the right order is more complex
> 
> Tonight, JoesDad and I are heading to London to meet university friends. There will be 6 of us on this occasion; we are usually 9.


Good job getting the paperwork sorted out! 
Hope you enjoy your reunion. Did you go to university together?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> As Bea likes to say.....I saw that!!


I didn't.  You're good!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am here now. Here I am - *Waving hands frantically in the hopes of catching your attention*


Too dark in here, remember?


----------



## Kristoff

*debora* said:


> Hi Linda, I didn't really... you guys talk so much. Not to sound rude or anything. But I really can't keep up. So if I missed something important, I am truly sorry...
> But I am happy to be here, once in a while. Lol


Took me longer than usual to catch up this morning.... So, who's talking now? 
Sorry, just teasing you, Debora. It's lovely when all roommates come together


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Debora! My 6-year-old's artistic impression of me
> View attachment 258503


Lots of love in there.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Carol is better than me with summaries, but it was mostly business as usual in the CDR. The Homework-eating Hound howls a lot at night, and we still weren't able to prove -- or disprove -- the possible existence of the Wool Spider.


I wonder if the homework Hound will be eating all or any of the Wool Spiders (if she exists) unfinished knitting? We may end up have a war on our hands between the two if that happens.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Too dark in here, remember?


Okay. Let me change that to....* Waving hands clutching some jellyfish frantically ..... trying to catch your attention*


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My daughter loves fairies. I'm yet to find a zoo that would have them...


You should go look in the botanical gardens, they are known to hide under plants etc. Problem is you really have to look very well. Otherwise you won't see them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I have heated arguments with my oven sometimes...


Whahahaha. I have that with my computer .


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I didn't.  You're good!


Thank you. I have been learning from the best.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Took me longer than usual to catch up this morning.... So, who's talking now?
> Sorry, just teasing you, Debora. It's lovely when all roommates come together


I LOVE it when there are lots of posts to catch up on. It makes my day that much more interesting.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wonder if the homework Hound will be eating all or any of the Wool Spiders (if she exists) unfinished knitting? We may end up have a war on our hands between the two if that happens.



We’ll just lock them in the jellyfish tank together with the Leprechaun [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let me change that to....* Waving hands clutching some jellyfish frantically ..... trying to catch your attention*



Oh, I see now [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I have been learning from the best.



Me too!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. I have that with my computer .



I’m not a fan when things get heated with my computer...


----------



## CarolM

And I have now caught up with myself again.

Good Friday Everyone.

It is our work Year-end function tonight. We are going to a restaurant and I have my osteopath appointment tonight as well. So it will be cutting it quite fine in getting ready etc. I read these on pinterest this morning and thought that they were classic. The first was the best response I have seen to the question about parents being Santa and the second the best response to your child's argument with a parent.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m not a fan when things get heated with my computer...


That is why you have AC, to help you cool things down.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And I have now caught up with myself again.
> 
> Good Friday Everyone.
> 
> It is our work Year-end function tonight. We are going to a restaurant and I have my osteopath appointment tonight as well. So it will be cutting it quite fine in getting ready etc. I read these on pinterest this morning and thought that they were classic. The first was the best response I have seen to the question about parents being Santa and the second the best response to your child's argument with a parent.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone.



Love those letters. 

Enjoy your busy night tonight, Carol! Happy Friday to you. 
[emoji24] to me! As always. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love those letters.
> 
> Enjoy your busy night tonight, Carol! Happy Friday to you.
> [emoji24] to me! As always. [emoji23]


 Consolation for you, is that the weekend always goes by super fast, so before you know it your Monday Weekend will be here in no time at all.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good job getting the paperwork sorted out!
> Hope you enjoy your reunion. Did you go to university together?


Yes, we were all in the same college residence and all started there together. Well, all except Mandy who was a girlfriend from home who spent so much time at the university that she may as well have been studying with us. She and her other half married shortly after graduation and she's always included.


----------



## JoesMum

@CarolM hope the osteopath goes OK tonight. I presume you are still finding it helpful. I must book myself a maintenance appointment. There's nothing wrong (that I am aware of), but I don't like to leave it longer than 3 months just in case!

You've had an amazing year... weaning yourself off cigarettes and painkillers and sleeping tablets... you deserve to celebrate the year end


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Consolation for you, is that the weekend always goes by super fast, so before you know it your Monday Weekend will be here in no time at all.



It only goes fast if you can enjoy it. My Fridays and Saturdays seem to drag on forever! [emoji51]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It only goes fast if you can enjoy it. My Fridays and Saturdays seem to drag on forever! [emoji51]


Here's hoping for a less onerous weekend for you Lena x


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ooh the postman has just been and the envelope says "Fröhe Weihnachten"
> 
> That card was easy to identify! Thank you Sabine @Bee62 for the card and the little extra


My pleasure. 
Did I put seeds in your card ? Sorry, I am stupid, or was absent with my thoughts.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure.
> Did I put seeds in your card ? Sorry, I am stupid, or was absent with my thoughts.


My little extra was charming  I shall be attaching it to my key ring


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> @CarolM hope the osteopath goes OK tonight. I presume you are still finding it helpful. I must book myself a maintenance appointment. There's nothing wrong (that I am aware of), but I don't like to leave it longer than 3 months just in case!
> 
> You've had an amazing year... weaning yourself off cigarettes and painkillers and sleeping tablets... you deserve to celebrate the year end


Thank you Linda. The osteopath has more or less sorted out my back there are still a twinge or two, but he sorts that out with a re-adjustment every time I go there (every second week). But the problem that I went to see them for in the beginning which was that my neck was sore, has not been fixed and has steadily been getting worse. And part of the neck problem is that my right arm is quite painful especially if I move it in backward motions etc. I have a sneaky suspicion that a disc might have gone in my neck, because it is just not going away and it has been for 6 months now, the osteopath does not think so, but at the same time he cannot tell me what the problem is. But I will get an xray done in the new year to see if they can pick up anything. Until then the osteopath is helping to ease the stiffness. Although this week has been very painful and I have had to take pain killers. Anyway it is always a work in progress.

I am so glad that you only have to go every 3months for maintenance. Well done to you and your back.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It only goes fast if you can enjoy it. My Fridays and Saturdays seem to drag on forever! [emoji51]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> My little extra was charming  I shall be attaching it to my key ring


Then it is okay. I was worried that I`ve put the wrong thing in your card.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I woke up far too early this morning but I was still in bed when you posted.
> 
> JoesDad got up at 05:45 this morning and I was already awake. (It’s now 06:30)



And here it’s just now 6:15.. I am on the treadmill while having coffee.. trying to undo some thanksgiving damage.. guess I was a little too thankful [emoji5]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Here's a gentle reminder



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yes, Go ahead, We give you permission. Or better yet, ask him to make it and then hide it from you.



EXACTLY!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I have heated arguments with my oven sometimes...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! I hope everyone enjoys their week ending. Linda & Carol, I hope you enjoy your nice night out and i will be anxious to read about them. I am working as usual today but do anticipate a very slow day. Boss and main employee are on vacation so today, I enjoy being the middle man  I have a few personal errands to see to. I believe I’ll go ahead and send the TORTOISE package today... I’ve been watching it take up space for a while now. I think we’re close enough.. read more later[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thank you Linda. The osteopath has more or less sorted out my back there are still a twinge or two, but he sorts that out with a re-adjustment every time I go there (every second week). But the problem that I went to see them for in the beginning which was that my neck was sore, has not been fixed and has steadily been getting worse. And part of the neck problem is that my right arm is quite painful especially if I move it in backward motions etc. I have a sneaky suspicion that a disc might have gone in my neck, because it is just not going away and it has been for 6 months now, the osteopath does not think so, but at the same time he cannot tell me what the problem is. But I will get an xray done in the new year to see if they can pick up anything. Until then the osteopath is helping to ease the stiffness. Although this week has been very painful and I have had to take pain killers. Anyway it is always a work in progress.
> 
> I am so glad that you only have to go every 3months for maintenance. Well done to you and your back.


The arm thing makes it sound like a disk problem to me too  I had to have a MRI scan before my disk problem was visible


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> I talk to myself all the time.. especially when I'm doing my art


That isn't a bad thing. There's something about having to articulate a thought, either verbally or in writing, that pulls the thought together in a way that makes sense. I'm only half way through my coffee this morning, so I hope I'M making sense...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. If your Joe came to visit you now, would you not be worried? .... Pet cemetery... Just saying


Maybe Joe is Linda's spirit animal (Native American reference) and visits her in her dreams.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I hope everyone enjoys their week ending. Linda & Carol, I hope you enjoy your nice night out and i will be anxious to read about them. I am working as usual today but do anticipate a very slow day. Boss and main employee are on vacation so today, I enjoy being the middle man  I have a few personal errands to see to. I believe I’ll go ahead and send the TORTOISE package today... I’ve been watching it take up space for a while now. I think we’re close enough.. read more later[emoji6]


I sent mine way early to try and make sure that it gets there on time.[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The arm thing makes it sound like a disk problem to me too  I had to have a MRI scan before my disk problem was visible


I will probably have to have an MRI as well. But I have to go through the process first before I can get an MRI. And I have to wait until the medical aid kicks in again. Which is Jan 01.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> That isn't a bad thing. There's something about having to articulate a thought, either verbally or in writing, that pulls the thought together in a way that makes sense. I'm only half way through my coffee this morning, so I hope I'M making sense...


Complete sense.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> That isn't a bad thing. There's something about having to articulate a thought, either verbally or in writing, that pulls the thought together in a way that makes sense. I'm only half way through my coffee this morning, so I hope I'M making sense...


I must say that I love the way you articulate things.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Your Pictures are always so tranquil. Which picture did you submit for your kayak group calendar competition btw?



I never did enter any... not sure why!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Then it is okay. I was worried that I`ve put the wrong thing in your card.


How are you, Bee? Been thinking about you today.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I never did enter any... not sure why!


Oh no. You have such fantastic ones too. I am sure one of yours would have been a winner.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I sent mine way early to try and make sure that it gets there on time.[emoji3] [emoji3]


Good luck with that! Considering how long my previous card took to get to you, you are pretty far from us all...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all - enjoy the weekend - soup and storms from the Western USA through the East and across the ponds, with a few deviations North to Scandinavia and south to Cape Town. Enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good luck with that! Considering how long my previous card took to get to you, you are pretty far from us all...


Well I am holding thumbs and I am sure I sent it early enough. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I sent mine way early to try and make sure that it gets there on time.[emoji3] [emoji3]


P.S. Did you get any Christmas cards yet? I'm sorry I'm not keeping a good track of who got what. I have two cards -- from Heather and Ed, my closest neighbors.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I will probably have to have an MRI as well. But I have to go through the process first before I can get an MRI. And I have to wait until the medical aid kicks in again. Which is Jan 01.


I had my MRI in Turkey this past spring for my headaches. While I still had my private insurance there. It's gone now    I'm now fully at mercy of the Danish state


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Complete sense.


If you say so...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I never did enter any... not sure why!


Oh no! You have so many great ones!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Calendars... https://wtop.com/national/2018/11/f...r-booze-cheese/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

NEW YORK (AP) — Advent calendars are hitting the bottle.

The cardboard calendars, typically filled with chocolates, are now being stuffed with cans of beer and bottles of wine. Others have chunks of cheese behind each door.

They’re meant to appeal to nostalgic adults who want to count the days till Christmas with something other than sweets. They’re sold for a limited time, get major social media buzz and tend to sell out quickly.

Many are available in the United States for the first time this year after gaining popularity during the past few holiday seasons in Europe. German grocer Aldi, for instance, says it brought its wine advent calendar to its U.S. stores after selling it in the United Kingdom last year. It also introduced a new cheese one.

Cheese n Wine = CDR


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Good morning all.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. If your Joe came to visit you now, would you not be worried? .... Pet cemetery... Just saying


Aren't they redoing the movie?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Do your pets also look at you with a look which says - What on earth are you going on about woman????


Nope they look at me with big eyes, begging for yummy food.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> I wonder if the homework Hound will be eating all or any of the Wool Spiders (if she exists) unfinished knitting? We may end up have a war on our hands between the two if that happens.


My money would be on the wool spider(if she exists)


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let me change that to....* Waving hands clutching some jellyfish frantically ..... trying to catch your attention*


I bet that's a dizzy jellyfish now!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> And I have now caught up with myself again.
> 
> Good Friday Everyone.
> 
> It is our work Year-end function tonight. We are going to a restaurant and I have my osteopath appointment tonight as well. So it will be cutting it quite fine in getting ready etc. I read these on pinterest this morning and thought that they were classic. The first was the best response I have seen to the question about parents being Santa and the second the best response to your child's argument with a parent.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone.



Love these!!!! I may print this out!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Oh, I see now [emoji6]


Really, I was a little blind to it.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I’m not a fan when things get heated with my computer...


Just don't blow a fuse over it.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> And here it’s just now 6:15.. I am on the treadmill while having coffee.. trying to undo some thanksgiving damage.. guess I was a little too thankful [emoji5]


I like to watch YouTube videos while I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well I am holding thumbs and I am sure I sent it early enough. [emoji6]


I always find it curious that you hold thumbs while we in Britain cross our fingers? What's done in other countries, roomies?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Calendars... https://wtop.com/national/2018/11/f...r-booze-cheese/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — Advent calendars are hitting the bottle.
> 
> The cardboard calendars, typically filled with chocolates, are now being stuffed with cans of beer and bottles of wine. Others have chunks of cheese behind each door.
> 
> They’re meant to appeal to nostalgic adults who want to count the days till Christmas with something other than sweets. They’re sold for a limited time, get major social media buzz and tend to sell out quickly.
> 
> Many are available in the United States for the first time this year after gaining popularity during the past few holiday seasons in Europe. German grocer Aldi, for instance, says it brought its wine advent calendar to its U.S. stores after selling it in the United Kingdom last year. It also introduced a new cheese one.
> 
> Cheese n Wine = CDR


We have had alcoholic advent calendars over here for a long time. I think the Scotch whisky one was the first soon to be followed by Gin, beers, etc.

This year, I have seen cheese, cosmetics... and even Yankee Candles!

When I was a kid you didn't get chocolate, just a picture


----------



## Momof4

Man, you guys chatted a lot over night!! Well, my night!

I don’t really have a recipe for the chicken tortilla soup but the basics are...

Chicken broth
Sautéed onion and garlic
A can of crushed tomatoes 
Some rice
Can of black beans
Corn
Any season to taste like cumin and red pepper flakes if you like it spicy. 
Shredded chicken

For garnish I use sour cream, cilantro, cubed avocado, jack cheese or any shredded cheese and tortilla strips. 
It literally takes minutes to put together and simmer. 

Sometimes I use a can of refried beans. 

I eat it with corn bread or French banquette toasted.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Man, you guys chatted a lot over night!! Well, my night


There's your problem. Your night is our day and I woke up early to make matters worse 



> I don’t really have a recipe for the chicken tortilla soup but the basics are...
> 
> Chicken broth
> Sautéed onion and garlic
> A can of crushed tomatoes
> Some rice
> Can of black beans
> Corn
> Any season to taste like cumin and red pepper flakes if you like it spicy.
> Shredded chicken
> 
> For garnish I use sour cream, cilantro, cubed avocado, jack cheese or any shredded cheese and tortilla strips.
> It literally takes minutes to put together and simmer.
> 
> Sometimes I use a can of refried beans.
> 
> I eat it with corn bread or French banquette toasted.



Ta!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Calendars... https://wtop.com/national/2018/11/f...r-booze-cheese/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — Advent calendars are hitting the bottle.
> 
> The cardboard calendars, typically filled with chocolates, are now being stuffed with cans of beer and bottles of wine. Others have chunks of cheese behind each door.
> 
> They’re meant to appeal to nostalgic adults who want to count the days till Christmas with something other than sweets. They’re sold for a limited time, get major social media buzz and tend to sell out quickly.
> 
> Many are available in the United States for the first time this year after gaining popularity during the past few holiday seasons in Europe. German grocer Aldi, for instance, says it brought its wine advent calendar to its U.S. stores after selling it in the United Kingdom last year. It also introduced a new cheese one.
> 
> Cheese n Wine = CDR



Found it! Husband’s advent calendar from last year:




That’s when I learned I’m not a whiskey person. 

I made one for daughter too. But not with whiskey:


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good morning all.



Good mornooning! (A term coined by our MIA roommate to include all of the CDR time zones in one greeting.)


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Aren't they redoing the movie?



With Joe?


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I bet that's a dizzy jellyfish now!



Gives them a special glow... I guess... Just don’t call PETA, please!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Love these!!!! I may print this out!!!



Do remember to change the names before you mail them out...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Just don't blow a fuse over it.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I like to watch YouTube videos while I'm on the treadmill.



I like to eat Snickers bars...


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> That isn't a bad thing. There's something about having to articulate a thought, either verbally or in writing, that pulls the thought together in a way that makes sense. I'm only half way through my coffee this morning, so I hope I'M making sense...


It makes sense.. my art conversations tend to sound more like "where did I put my eraser!" Or " darn it pencil! Get back here!" Though.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good morning all.


Morning Cheryl! How ya doing?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I always find it curious that you hold thumbs while we in Britain cross our fingers? What's done in other countries, roomies?



I mostly think in English. But if I kick myself hard into the Russian mode... we hold thumbs to show you’ve done well... We cross fingers if we’re lying but don’t want the Powers Above to punish us (and I don’t mean FSB)... We might be holding fists — in case you need extra help getting there... But overall I forgot. Too many years of international living.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> I always find it curious that you hold thumbs while we in Britain cross our fingers? What's done in other countries, roomies?


We cross our fingers here too


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have had alcoholic advent calendars over here for a long time. I think the Scotch whisky one was the first soon to be followed by Gin, beers, etc.
> 
> This year, I have seen cheese, cosmetics... and even Yankee Candles!
> 
> When I was a kid you didn't get chocolate, just a picture



The first advent calendars I saw were in Germany, and I loved them. Especially the Kinder Surprise ones (I have a collection of figurines on and off since the 1990s). The animal shelter here was recently asking for donations for their animals’ advent calendars...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Man, you guys chatted a lot over night!! Well, my night!
> 
> I don’t really have a recipe for the chicken tortilla soup but the basics are...
> 
> Chicken broth
> Sautéed onion and garlic
> A can of crushed tomatoes
> Some rice
> Can of black beans
> Corn
> Any season to taste like cumin and red pepper flakes if you like it spicy.
> Shredded chicken
> 
> For garnish I use sour cream, cilantro, cubed avocado, jack cheese or any shredded cheese and tortilla strips.
> It literally takes minutes to put together and simmer.
> 
> Sometimes I use a can of refried beans.
> 
> I eat it with corn bread or French banquette toasted.



Sorry.  Business as usual in the CDR 

Yum!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I like to eat Snickers bars...


Mmm chocolate.. my mother inlaw sent us a huge bag of chocolates. I must not think about it or I will want to eat them!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There's your problem. Your night is our day and I woke up early to make matters worse
> 
> 
> 
> Ta!



Yep. Blame it on chatty Linda


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It makes sense.. my art conversations tend to sound more like "where did I put my eraser!" Or " darn it pencil! Get back here!" Though.



As long as it does get back...


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Mmm chocolate.. my mother inlaw sent us a huge bag of chocolates. I must not think about it or I will want to eat them!



Hey, aren’t you in TORTOISE gift exchange? I might need a new partner...  
[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Did you get any Christmas cards yet? I'm sorry I'm not keeping a good track of who got what. I have two cards -- from Heather and Ed, my closest neighbors.


No. Nothing as yet.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> As long as it does get back...


I have a mechanical pencil that I used for sketching that is still missing...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I had my MRI in Turkey this past spring for my headaches. While I still had my private insurance there. It's gone now    I'm now fully at mercy of the Danish state


[emoji33] [emoji33] How us their mercy?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hey, aren’t you in TORTOISE gift exchange? I might need a new partner...
> [emoji23]


Nope not this year. [emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh no! You have so many great ones!!


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good morning all.


Good Morning Cheryl.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Aren't they redoing the movie?


I have no clue.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Nope they look at me with big eyes, begging for yummy food.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> My money would be on the wool spider(if she exists)


Hmm. She is quite spectacular ( if she exists)


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I have a mechanical pencil that I used for sketching that is still missing...



Maybe someone managed to lead it astray? [emoji848]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I bet that's a dizzy jellyfish now!


It was looking like stirred jelly when I was done. And it was a green one.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I will probably have to have an MRI as well. But I have to go through the process first before I can get an MRI. And I have to wait until the medical aid kicks in again. Which is Jan 01.


My daughter has been suffering with a painful shoulder/neck for a couple years. After many visits to a chiropractor and her regular doctor and no relief from the pain her doctor finally set her up with some sort of scan (don't remember the name-cat, MRI?) The scan shows smushed jelly-like stuff between a couple of the discs. (scientific terminology) But her pain or disability isn't bad enough for them to do anything about it. I think it means surgery whenever it gets bad enough.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] How us their mercy?



I don’t know. They told me to call back in a month; there’s a big line to get through to the secretary.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Maybe someone managed to lead it astray? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 258528


I just assume that it has been erased from existence.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I always find it curious that you hold thumbs while we in Britain cross our fingers? What's done in other countries, roomies?


Over here crossing fingers is more a case of what I am telling you is not true. In other words I will cross my fingers behind my back while telling you that I am going to share my chocolate with you as soon as I get some.[emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> It was looking like stirred jelly when I was done. And it was a green one.


Ooo .lime flavored?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have had alcoholic advent calendars over here for a long time. I think the Scotch whisky one was the first soon to be followed by Gin, beers, etc.
> 
> This year, I have seen cheese, cosmetics... and even Yankee Candles!
> 
> When I was a kid you didn't get chocolate, just a picture


We only have the chocolate ones here.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Man, you guys chatted a lot over night!! Well, my night!
> 
> I don’t really have a recipe for the chicken tortilla soup but the basics are...
> 
> Chicken broth
> Sautéed onion and garlic
> A can of crushed tomatoes
> Some rice
> Can of black beans
> Corn
> Any season to taste like cumin and red pepper flakes if you like it spicy.
> Shredded chicken
> 
> For garnish I use sour cream, cilantro, cubed avocado, jack cheese or any shredded cheese and tortilla strips.
> It literally takes minutes to put together and simmer.
> 
> Sometimes I use a can of refried beans.
> 
> I eat it with corn bread or French banquette toasted.


That really sounds yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Found it! Husband’s advent calendar from last year:
> 
> View attachment 258524
> 
> 
> That’s when I learned I’m not a whiskey person.
> 
> I made one for daughter too. But not with whiskey:
> 
> View attachment 258525


Oh Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> With Joe?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Man, you guys chatted a lot over night!! Well, my night!
> 
> I don’t really have a recipe for the chicken tortilla soup but the basics are...
> 
> Chicken broth
> Sautéed onion and garlic
> A can of crushed tomatoes
> Some rice
> Can of black beans
> Corn
> Any season to taste like cumin and red pepper flakes if you like it spicy.
> Shredded chicken
> 
> For garnish I use sour cream, cilantro, cubed avocado, jack cheese or any shredded cheese and tortilla strips.
> It literally takes minutes to put together and simmer.
> 
> Sometimes I use a can of refried beans.
> 
> I eat it with corn bread or French banquette toasted.


That sounds yummy! I'd have to leave out the tomatoes as I don't eat any kinds of seeds, but I think I'll give it a try next time I go the the store. Do you use the refried beans instead of the black beans or both?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Gives them a special glow... I guess... Just don’t call PETA, please!


Who is PETA?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has been suffering with a painful shoulder/neck for a couple years. After many visits to a chiropractor and her regular doctor and no relief from the pain her doctor finally set her up with some sort of scan (don't remember the name-cat, MRI?) The scan shows smushed jelly-like stuff between a couple of the discs. (scientific terminology) But her pain or disability isn't bad enough for them to do anything about it. I think it means surgery whenever it gets bad enough.



Hope it gets resolved in a less invasive way....


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I just assume that it has been erased from existence.



Oh no! I don’t see the point!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I like to eat Snickers bars...


Whahahaha. Kinda defeats the purpose, don't you think?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> How are you, Bee? Been thinking about you today.


Hi Lena. I am fine. Thank you for thinking about me.
Btw. Your new avatar is funny. I didn`t know that you are a tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Mmm chocolate.. my mother inlaw sent us a huge bag of chocolates. I must not think about it or I will want to eat them!


They are NOT there. In fact they are probably hiding with your pencil.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Who is PETA?



People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals in the US, although I hear a more accurate decoding would be “People Eating Tasty Animals”. (Don’t tell your youngest...)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Maybe someone managed to lead it astray? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 258528


[emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Who is PETA?


People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has been suffering with a painful shoulder/neck for a couple years. After many visits to a chiropractor and her regular doctor and no relief from the pain her doctor finally set her up with some sort of scan (don't remember the name-cat, MRI?) The scan shows smushed jelly-like stuff between a couple of the discs. (scientific terminology) But her pain or disability isn't bad enough for them to do anything about it. I think it means surgery whenever it gets bad enough.


Oh shame. It is terrible to have to wait until it is bad enough.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Who is PETA?


People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.
A bunch of crazies that do more harm for animals than good. Owning a pet is animal cruelty to them and would rather have an animal die than be captive. Major extremists.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know. They told me to call back in a month; there’s a big line to get through to the secretary.


[emoji85] [emoji85] Here have some wine while you wait.[emoji485] [emoji485]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Kinda defeats the purpose, don't you think?



Never thought of that. I’ve been told “it’s a journey, not a destination” by my dietologist...


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> They are NOT there. In fact they are probably hiding with your pencil.


Probably. Along with all those missing socks


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Ooo .lime flavored?


Could be. I haven't had the courage to taste one yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena. I am fine. Thank you for thinking about me.
> Btw. Your new avatar is funny. I didn`t know that you are a tortoise.



My daughter clearly thinks I’m a little slow sometimes [emoji23][emoji23]

Glad to hear you’re fine!


----------



## Yvonne G

Snap, snap and SNAP!! I guess I should read all the posts before I reply. Trouble is, you all keep posting and posting and I'd never get to the end of it before I could reply.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Never thought of that. I’ve been told “it’s a journey, not a destination” by my dietologist...


Sometimes the journey seems ever lasting.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They are NOT there. In fact they are probably hiding with your pencil.



Are you tempting Bambam to go and check? Well done, because we know what comes next... [emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Probably. Along with all those missing socks


Hmm. Good point.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> They are NOT there. In fact they are probably hiding with your pencil.


Speaking of which, I finally found a missing sock that I thought the dryer ate. It was stuck inside one of my clean shirts that was folded and put away in a drawer. So not only does the dryer eat socks, your clean clothes eat them too!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Snap, snap and SNAP!! I guess I should read all the posts before I reply. Trouble is, you all keep posting and posting and I'd never get to the end of it before I could reply.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] Here have some wine while you wait.[emoji485] [emoji485]



That would solve a lot of problems!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Are you tempting Bambam to go and check? Well done, because we know what comes next... [emoji12]


The bag is still there... I should check to see if they are still in the bag
*Opens bag*
Yep still there.... *Grabs a handful before closing the bag*
Nom nom nom


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Snap, snap and SNAP!! I guess I should read all the posts before I reply. Trouble is, you all keep posting and posting and I'd never get to the end of it before I could reply.



Then you just say SNAP and move on  How’s your day looking, Yvonne? Hope no major winds after all.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Snap, snap and SNAP!! I guess I should read all the posts before I reply. Trouble is, you all keep posting and posting and I'd never get to the end of it before I could reply.


I am struggeling too with the amount of post..... Can understand you very well !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> My daughter clearly thinks I’m a little slow sometimes [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Glad to hear you’re fine!


Tell her: Better slow and steady  ( like a tortoise )


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Then you just say SNAP and move on  How’s your day looking, Yvonne? Hope no major winds after all.


I have heard that gaviscon is good for winds.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of which, I finally found a missing sock that I thought the dryer ate. It was stuck inside one of my clean shirts that was folded and put away in a drawer. So not only does the dryer eat socks, your clean clothes eat them too!



What??? After the Homework-eating Hound, we also got a Sock-eating Shirt? Everybody, stop doing your laundry, now. It’s dangerous out there!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> The bag is still there... I should check to see if they are still in the bag
> *Opens bag*
> Yep still there.... *Grabs a handful before closing the bag*
> Nom nom nom



Nooooo... There go my TORTOISE chocolates... *sigh*


----------



## CarolM

Chat later. Off to my year end function.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What??? After the Homework-eating Hound, we also got a Sock-eating Shirt? Everybody, stop doing your laundry, now. It’s dangerous out there!


Right. No laundry. Saves water too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I have heard that gaviscon is good for winds.



Oh no. I’ll go hide till this part of the conversation blows over.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Who is PETA?


Publicity hounds masquerading as animal welfarists... Full of sound and fury... Smoke and mirrors... Lots of money and effort that would be far better applied elsewhere for the greater good of animals and everyone else. In my own (educated) opinion.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Chat later. Off to my year end function.



Enjoy your evening, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of which, I finally found a missing sock that I thought the dryer ate. It was stuck inside one of my clean shirts that was folded and put away in a drawer. So not only does the dryer eat socks, your clean clothes eat them too!


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Right. No laundry. Saves water too.



And that means No Ironing. Saves on the electricity. Here’s to a greener planet! (With a bit of mold and fungus, over time...)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Enjoy your evening, Carol!


[emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds yummy! I'd have to leave out the tomatoes as I don't eat any kinds of seeds, but I think I'll give it a try next time I go the the store. Do you use the refried beans instead of the black beans or both?



I have used both. I like the substance with the refried beans because soup isn’t really filling. 
I shop at Stater Bros and they have the shredded chicken already to eat so it’s simple.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.
> A bunch of crazies that do more harm for animals than good. Owning a pet is animal cruelty to them and would rather have an animal die than be captive. Major extremists.


And on a domestic terrorism watch list a while back, or something close to it.


----------



## Kristoff

A quick postcard from me before I sign off too. Here’s our Christmas train:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> A quick postcard from me before I sign off too. Here’s our Christmas train:
> 
> View attachment 258531


Charming!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I must say that I love the way you articulate things.


Awwww... Thank you so much, Carol! I try to be a good read.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Then you just say SNAP and move on  How’s your day looking, Yvonne? Hope no major winds after all.


It was breezy, but no thunder and lightning as was predicted. Just rain all day. Sun is shining today, so hopefully I'll rake up some leaves to cover the box turtles and the tortoises' hibernating places.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I always find it curious that you hold thumbs while we in Britain cross our fingers? What's done in other countries, roomies?


Fingers, toes, and eyeballs crossed! For extra, extra good luck, of course!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Chat later. Off to my year end function.


Gaviscon, winds and now rear end functions????? What is this place coming to?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I mostly think in English. But if I kick myself hard into the Russian mode... we hold thumbs to show you’ve done well... We cross fingers if we’re lying but don’t want the Powers Above to punish us (and I don’t mean FSB)... We might be holding fists — in case you need extra help getting there... But overall I forgot. Too many years of international living.


Interesting. 

Crossing fingers is for good luck here. 

I am not aware of a holding thumbs tradition in the UK.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> A quick postcard from me before I sign off too. Here’s our Christmas train:
> 
> View attachment 258531


This is what happens on our busy main drag during Christmas time:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yep. Blame it on chatty Linda



I take offence easily y’know!

[emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

My gosh! It's already 9:30a and I haven't even prepared the tortoises' food yet. Gotta go!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has been suffering with a painful shoulder/neck for a couple years. After many visits to a chiropractor and her regular doctor and no relief from the pain her doctor finally set her up with some sort of scan (don't remember the name-cat, MRI?) The scan shows smushed jelly-like stuff between a couple of the discs. (scientific terminology) But her pain or disability isn't bad enough for them to do anything about it. I think it means surgery whenever it gets bad enough.



That’s what happened in my lower back. Two prolapses. I couldn’t walk so went under the knife.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning Cheryl! How ya doing?


Doing ok today. Suppose to go get pictures done this evening but, we will see. Depends if hubby gets home in time


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Over here crossing fingers is more a case of what I am telling you is not true. In other words I will cross my fingers behind my back while telling you that I am going to share my chocolate with you as soon as I get some.[emoji6]



More like Lena’s Russian version.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> This is what happens on our busy main drag during Christmas time:


Couldn’t see the pic


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Who is PETA?



The militant Vegan activists that don’t do themselves any favours by doing things like protesting a Peppa Pig kids show and scaring the kids (it happened here in Kent) and writing to the council of Wool in Dorset suggesting the village change its name to highlight animal exploitation


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Publicity hounds masquerading as animal welfarists... Full of sound and fury... Smoke and mirrors... Lots of money and effort that would be far better applied elsewhere for the greater good of animals and everyone else. In my own (educated) opinion.


I agree with you.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Gaviscon, winds and now rear end functions????? What is this place coming to?



[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Gaviscon, winds and now rear end functions????? What is this place coming to?



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends. It`s Friday again. Yaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy !
I wish you all a supa-dupa-extraordinary weekend.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The militant Vegan activists that don’t do themselves any favours by doing things like protesting a Peppa Pig kids show and scaring the kids (it happened here in Kent) and writing to the council of Wool in Dorset suggesting the village change its name to highlight animal exploitation



Didn’t know they tried to release Peppa Pig into the wild. Must’ve been boared to death  I thought it was a US thing, but stupidity knows no borders


----------



## Maro2Bear

By the way forgot to wish everyone Happy St Andrew’s Day.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



Don’t understand this completely, but this reminded me of one of the most bizarre conversations in my life. 

I was frequenting a Turkish restaurant in Queens, NY. 
After seeing me a few times, the waitress: “Excuse me, are you Bulgarian?”
Me: “No, I am Russian.”
The waitress: “Oh, I thought you looked German.”

—————

I still don’t know what that was! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> Don’t understand this completely, but this reminded me of one of the most bizarre conversations in my life.
> 
> I was frequenting a Turkish restaurant in Queens, NY.
> After seeing me a few times, the waitress: “Excuse me, are you Bulgarian?”
> Me: “No, I am Russian.”
> The waitress: “Oh, I thought you looked German.”
> 
> —————
> 
> I still don’t know what that was! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That is cute!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I sent mine way early to try and make sure that it gets there on time.[emoji3] [emoji3]



I just couldn’t stand to hold it any longer... I think it will be on time though If we were to have a virtual Christmas Tree here in the CDR, I would be adding a popcorn streamer today. I would poke the Jellyfish often so that our tree would shine so bright!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I never did enter any... not sure why!



That’s heartbreaking!! I guess we should all feel doubly blessed that you share with us then.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Calendars... https://wtop.com/national/2018/11/f...r-booze-cheese/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — Advent calendars are hitting the bottle.
> 
> The cardboard calendars, typically filled with chocolates, are now being stuffed with cans of beer and bottles of wine. Others have chunks of cheese behind each door.
> 
> They’re meant to appeal to nostalgic adults who want to count the days till Christmas with something other than sweets. They’re sold for a limited time, get major social media buzz and tend to sell out quickly.
> 
> Many are available in the United States for the first time this year after gaining popularity during the past few holiday seasons in Europe. German grocer Aldi, for instance, says it brought its wine advent calendar to its U.S. stores after selling it in the United Kingdom last year. It also introduced a new cheese one.
> 
> Cheese n Wine = CDR



Appeals to me))


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Aren't they redoing the movie?



I had not heard that yet (not unusual for me) but I sure hope it’s true!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I like to watch YouTube videos while I'm on the treadmill.



I do too!!! Except My WiFi sucks so I’m constantly watching the loading symbol.. perks of living in the sticks [emoji848]. I have found that the CDR helps me get through it and sometimes I look down and I’ve burned a few extra calories[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> A quick postcard from me before I sign off too. Here’s our Christmas train:
> 
> View attachment 258531



Beautiful pic. I can almost hear the Christmas buzz!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Gaviscon, winds and now rear end functions????? What is this place coming to?



Lmao! Along with everyone else I’m sure!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t see the pic


It was a copy/paste. Here's one from a couple years ago when my great grandson took advantage of it:


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Don’t understand this completely, but this reminded me of one of the most bizarre conversations in my life.
> 
> I was frequenting a Turkish restaurant in Queens, NY.
> After seeing me a few times, the waitress: “Excuse me, are you Bulgarian?”
> Me: “No, I am Russian.”
> The waitress: “Oh, I thought you looked German.”
> 
> —————
> 
> I still don’t know what that was! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That's pretty funny!

I don't get the one shown by Bee62 either, but maybe that's the point????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Crossing fingers is for good luck here.
> 
> I am not aware of a holding thumbs tradition in the UK.


We do have a twiddling thumbs expression - it's actually a real activity, just not a useful one for much of anything except passing time... I guess passing time is better than passing gas? Unless we're talking about fuel?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t know they tried to release Peppa Pig into the wild. Must’ve been boared to death  I thought it was a US thing, but stupidity knows no borders


This extremist group does stupid on an international scale. They actually wanted animals to be infected with foot-and-mouth disease (FMD), wanted the disease to do as much damage as possible. In the very midst of what was going on in the UK in 2001.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cute ‘lil Tweet - @JoesMum will have to forward to her housemouse protecting dsughter.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Doing ok today. Suppose to go get pictures done this evening but, we will see. Depends if hubby gets home in time


Family portrait? Holiday pictures? Cute turtle and tortoise pictures?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute ‘lil Tweet - @JoesMum will have to forward to her housemouse protecting dsughter.
> 
> View attachment 258548


Don't you love it when nature cooperates?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> Family portrait? Holiday pictures? Cute turtle and tortoise pictures?


Family portrait, me and hubby


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It was a copy/paste. Here's one from a couple years ago when my great grandson took advantage of it:
> 
> View attachment 258545
> View attachment 258546
> View attachment 258547



Gorgeous beasts! And such a handsome little cowboy!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute ‘lil Tweet - @JoesMum will have to forward to her housemouse protecting dsughter.
> 
> View attachment 258548



Awwww!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Family portrait, me and hubby



Make sure to post us a copy when your done)


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> Make sure to post us a copy when your done)


I will


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Gorgeous beasts! And such a handsome little cowboy!!!



And coming from an East Texan - that’s a true complement!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> And coming from an East Texan - that’s a true complement!


Us folks from East Texas tend to like our critters big and powerful to match our personalities[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A quick postcard from me before I sign off too. Here’s our Christmas train:
> 
> View attachment 258531


Oh love that pic. Perfect for a xmas card.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Gaviscon, winds and now rear end functions????? What is this place coming to?


Whahaha it going down the drain!![emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is what happens on our busy main drag during Christmas time:


Oh no. The picture is not showing for me.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh! It's already 9:30a and I haven't even prepared the tortoises' food yet. Gotta go!


Have fun and a productive day. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> More like Lena’s Russian version.


Yip. Russian snap.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The militant Vegan activists that don’t do themselves any favours by doing things like protesting a Peppa Pig kids show and scaring the kids (it happened here in Kent) and writing to the council of Wool in Dorset suggesting the village change its name to highlight animal exploitation


I see.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The militant Vegan activists that don’t do themselves any favours by doing things like protesting a Peppa Pig kids show and scaring the kids (it happened here in Kent) and writing to the council of Wool in Dorset suggesting the village change its name to highlight animal exploitation


Wait I should say I NOT see.[emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. It`s Friday again. Yaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> I wish you all a supa-dupa-extraordinary weekend.


You too Sabine. How are you feeling lately. Are you better now?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t know they tried to release Peppa Pig into the wild. Must’ve been boared to death  I thought it was a US thing, but stupidity knows no borders


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Very true on the borders thing.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> By the way forgot to wish everyone Happy St Andrew’s Day.


Happy St' Andrews day to you too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Don’t understand this completely, but this reminded me of one of the most bizarre conversations in my life.
> 
> I was frequenting a Turkish restaurant in Queens, NY.
> After seeing me a few times, the waitress: “Excuse me, are you Bulgarian?”
> Me: “No, I am Russian.”
> The waitress: “Oh, I thought you looked German.”
> 
> —————
> 
> I still don’t know what that was! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Maybe that border thing again. .?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I just couldn’t stand to hold it any longer... I think it will be on time though If we were to have a virtual Christmas Tree here in the CDR, I would be adding a popcorn streamer today. I would poke the Jellyfish often so that our tree would shine so bright!


Ooooo. I love the idea of jellyfish Christmas lights. Wonderful idea Heather. We will have to tie them to the tree though, so they don't wonder off.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I had not heard that yet (not unusual for me) but I sure hope it’s true!!!


I actually never watched the first one. I don't do horror movies at all.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I do too!!! Except My WiFi sucks so I’m constantly watching the loading symbol.. perks of living in the sticks [emoji848]. I have found that the CDR helps me get through it and sometimes I look down and I’ve burned a few extra calories[emoji16]


Nothing like taking your mind off actually doing exercise. Makes it so much more fun.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It was a copy/paste. Here's one from a couple years ago when my great grandson took advantage of it:
> 
> View attachment 258545
> View attachment 258546
> View attachment 258547


I want a ride, please.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty funny!
> 
> I don't get the one shown by Bee62 either, but maybe that's the point????


I am so glad I wasn't the only one. I didn't say anything because I didn't want to show that I might be one of those people across the border. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> We do have a twiddling thumbs expression - it's actually a real activity, just not a useful one for much of anything except passing time... I guess passing time is better than passing gas? Unless we're talking about fuel?


But isn't it burning gas when referring to fuel. Although with teenage boys they may not be referring to fuel either.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> This extremist group does stupid on an international scale. They actually wanted animals to be infected with foot-and-mouth disease (FMD), wanted the disease to do as much damage as possible. In the very midst of what was going on in the UK in 2001.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute ‘lil Tweet - @JoesMum will have to forward to her housemouse protecting dsughter.
> 
> View attachment 258548


Oh that is adorable. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Family portrait? Holiday pictures? Cute turtle and tortoise pictures?


Maybe all of the above?


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Family portrait, me and hubby


Don't forget to post a pic. Otherwise it did not happen.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Make sure to post us a copy when your done)


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning all.
Back from our function. It was fun. Good company, lots of drinking and laughing and lots of dancing. Now we are back and I am lying in bed winding down and listening to The sound of silence by disturbed on you tube. I love this version of the song. I actually think it is better than the original version. And I don't think that that happens often.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Yip. Russian snap.


Is that like Russian schnapps?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey been busy this afternoon, baked up one of her baklava specials to deliver tomorrow to her cousin.

Right out of the oven


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey been busy this afternoon, baked up one of her baklava specials to deliver tomorrow to her cousin.
> 
> Right out of the oven
> 
> View attachment 258549
> View attachment 258550


How about one for delivery to Cape Town. You can come along and have some tea or something stronger if you prefer.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Don’t understand this completely, but this reminded me of one of the most bizarre conversations in my life.
> 
> I was frequenting a Turkish restaurant in Queens, NY.
> After seeing me a few times, the waitress: “Excuse me, are you Bulgarian?”
> Me: “No, I am Russian.”
> The waitress: “Oh, I thought you looked German.”
> 
> —————
> 
> I still don’t know what that was! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



We were in restaurant on the Scottish island of Orkney when a Japanese lady at the next table asked us where we were from. 

We replied “London” (It’s easier to explain)

She and her non-English speaking husband were surprised. 

Apparently we look Swedish or German. “You are so tall she said to me” (I’m 5’10”)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We were in restaurant on the Scottish island of Orkney when a Japanese lady at the next table asked us where we were from.
> 
> We replied “London” (It’s easier to explain)
> 
> She and her non-English speaking husband were surprised.
> 
> Apparently we look Swedish or German. “You are so tall she said to me” (I’m 5’10”)


[emoji23] [emoji23] . So where do short people come from?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute ‘lil Tweet - @JoesMum will have to forward to her housemouse protecting dsughter.
> 
> View attachment 258548



Very cute


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. It’s nearly 11:30pm and we’re on the way home. We had an unexpected 7th University friend join is which was great


----------



## CarolM

It is 01.29 and bed time for me. So this is me signing off until later in the morning. Good night/ morning all. Sleep tight and mind the torts don't bite. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> And coming from an East Texan - that’s a true complement!





CarolM said:


> Don't forget to post a pic. Otherwise it did not happen.


Yep, had to reschedule for tomorrow. Hubby is still at work


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey been busy this afternoon, baked up one of her baklava specials to deliver tomorrow to her cousin.
> 
> Right out of the oven
> 
> View attachment 258549
> View attachment 258550



I think I’m one of her long lost cousins!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> It is 01.29 and bed time for me. So this is me signing off until later in the morning. Good night/ morning all. Sleep tight and mind the torts don't bite. [emoji16][emoji16]


Good night!


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that like Russian schnapps?


Mmm schnapps[emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I think I’m one of her long lost cousins!!



Hhhmmm, a Baklava Express delivery is possibly possible. . Especially to a long lost cousin.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey been busy this afternoon, baked up one of her baklava specials to deliver tomorrow to her cousin.
> 
> Right out of the oven
> 
> View attachment 258549
> View attachment 258550


YUMMY


----------



## Bambam1989

I've been trying to get a concept sketch done today... A nap is starting to sound awfully nice though. My dragon might just have to wait a few hours. I have to decide a few details before I can finish it anyways.. I want him perched on something and have to decide what.
Woke up this morning and decided that a dragon basking in some morning sunshine would be neat. 
Maybe sitting on some old ruins! Hmmm


----------



## Tim Carlisle

My wife surprised me with a batch of kruschiki when I got home today. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I've been trying to get a concept sketch done today... A nap is starting to sound awfully nice though. My dragon might just have to wait a few hours. I have to decide a few details before I can finish it anyways.. I want him perched on something and have to decide what.
> Woke up this morning and decided that a dragon basking in some morning sunshine would be neat.
> Maybe sitting on some old ruins! Hmmm



Welsh dragons like to perch on old castle walls and crumbling gates.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> My wife surprised me with a batch of kruschiki when I got home today. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Nice... i had to look that up, but now know what you’re having, yes...scrumptious too! My grandmother used to make these.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice... i had to look that up, but now know what you’re having, yes...scrumptious too! My grandmother used to make these.


My wife's about as Polish as they come. That woman can bake! She usually makes enough to feed the entire neighborhood.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi and good night everyone [emoji847][emoji851][emoji217]
Thank you Heather for the card! [emoji847]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Ooooo. I love the idea of jellyfish Christmas lights. Wonderful idea Heather. We will have to tie them to the tree though, so they don't wonder off.



I don’t see anything wrong with some strong persuasion in this instance)


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning all.
> Back from our function. It was fun. Good company, lots of drinking and laughing and lots of dancing. Now we are back and I am lying in bed winding down and listening to The sound of silence by disturbed on you tube. I love this version of the song. I actually think it is better than the original version. And I don't think that that happens often.



Awesome!! Do you like to dance? And did you drink and laugh lots?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey been busy this afternoon, baked up one of her baklava specials to deliver tomorrow to her cousin.
> 
> Right out of the oven
> 
> View attachment 258549
> View attachment 258550



Looks like heaven !!! Wifey should share recipe)


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We were in restaurant on the Scottish island of Orkney when a Japanese lady at the next table asked us where we were from.
> 
> We replied “London” (It’s easier to explain)
> 
> She and her non-English speaking husband were surprised.
> 
> Apparently we look Swedish or German. “You are so tall she said to me” (I’m 5’10”)



Lol!! I love hearing other people’s perceptions!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Yep, had to reschedule for tomorrow. Hubby is still at work



Well that sucks.. but gives you something to look forward to tomorrow


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhmmm, a Baklava Express delivery is possibly possible. . Especially to a long lost cousin.



Better watch out.. long lost cousins can rapidly appear !!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I've been trying to get a concept sketch done today... A nap is starting to sound awfully nice though. My dragon might just have to wait a few hours. I have to decide a few details before I can finish it anyways.. I want him perched on something and have to decide what.
> Woke up this morning and decided that a dragon basking in some morning sunshine would be neat.
> Maybe sitting on some old ruins! Hmmm



Can’t wait to see the finished product.. I love dragons.. too little magic left in the world and to me, they represent possibility....


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> My wife surprised me with a batch of kruschiki when I got home today. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



What is kruschiki and can we see a picture please? It already sounds good cause you said she surprised you [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Hi and good night everyone [emoji847][emoji851][emoji217]
> Thank you Heather for the card! [emoji847]



Your welcome Noel! Merry Christmas


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> I've been trying to get a concept sketch done today... A nap is starting to sound awfully nice though. My dragon might just have to wait a few hours. I have to decide a few details before I can finish it anyways.. I want him perched on something and have to decide what.
> Woke up this morning and decided that a dragon basking in some morning sunshine would be neat.
> Maybe sitting on some old ruins! Hmmm


Oooooh... A DRAGON! Sounds like an interesting work of art, even if it's still just in your mind! I'm kind of partial to dragons...


----------



## EllieMay

So the postman brought me a present today that wasn’t work related!!! Thank you Todd @Toddrickfl1 for a very cute card from you and Murphy and the turtles... (will they (snap & ??) be offended by this).. Lol.. No one could stay awake long enough for me to name all mine so I understand!


----------



## EllieMay

Hey Anne!! We must be the night owls here tonight. 9:20 is actually very late for me so I’m a bit envious of Linda burning the midnight candle. Any way, I’ve enjoyed a couple Mimosas with a very Christmasy Hallmark movie and now I’m off to bed. Nighty night!


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oooooh... A DRAGON! Sounds like an interesting work of art, even if it's still just in your mind! I'm kind of partial to dragons...


I'm actually not done with the buffalo that I've been working on, but I ran out of a brown pastel that I really like. I ordered and it is expected to arrive tomorrow[emoji4] 
So instead of working on the buffalo I've been sketching!


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Yep, had to reschedule for tomorrow. Hubby is still at work


[emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that like Russian schnapps?


Noooo. Not this morning thank. Had too much alcohol last night.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhmmm, a Baklava Express delivery is possibly possible. . Especially to a long lost cousin.


[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I've been trying to get a concept sketch done today... A nap is starting to sound awfully nice though. My dragon might just have to wait a few hours. I have to decide a few details before I can finish it anyways.. I want him perched on something and have to decide what.
> Woke up this morning and decided that a dragon basking in some morning sunshine would be neat.
> Maybe sitting on some old ruins! Hmmm


You have got to share a pic when done. And what about a dwarf dragon perched on a giant tortoise?


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> My wife surprised me with a batch of kruschiki when I got home today. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Didn't happen. You have to share pics as proof[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Welsh dragons like to perch on old castle walls and crumbling gates.


I see lots of pictures coming up.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> My wife's about as Polish as they come. That woman can bake! She usually makes enough to feed the entire neighborhood.


Oh good. Tell your wife I am your neighbor in Cape Town.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi and good night everyone [emoji847][emoji851][emoji217]
> Thank you Heather for the card! [emoji847]


Hi and Goodnight Noel. Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with some strong persuasion in this instance)


Lets see your persuasion skills please.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Awesome!! Do you like to dance? And did you drink and laugh lots?


Danced a little. Can't do too much because of neck and arm. And drank too much. But it was good fun. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Better watch out.. long lost cousins can rapidly appear !!!


Are you a long lost cousin like me too? Welcome to the family. [emoji23] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Can’t wait to see the finished product.. I love dragons.. too little magic left in the world and to me, they represent possibility....


So with you there. That's what my avatar says too.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oooooh... A DRAGON! Sounds like an interesting work of art, even if it's still just in your mind! I'm kind of partial to dragons...


I think a lot if us are partial to Dragons. One day I am going to magically have one of my own. And it will be like in the Anne McCaffery books. It will telepathically link to my mind and we will be able to have conversations in my mind which no one else will be able to hear. We will be able to understand each other perfectly. [emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey Anne!! We must be the night owls here tonight. 9:20 is actually very late for me so I’m a bit envious of Linda burning the midnight candle. Any way, I’ve enjoyed a couple Mimosas with a very Christmasy Hallmark movie and now I’m off to bed. Nighty night!


Nighty night and sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

I am a early bird today. Which will probably mean that I will be crashing early this afternoon sometime. Thank goodness it is weekend. I can take an afternoon nap. And to say hello here is Rue enjoying her hibiscus flower. In the second picture she looks like she is in heaven. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It was a copy/paste. Here's one from a couple years ago when my great grandson took advantage of it:
> 
> View attachment 258545
> View attachment 258546
> View attachment 258547



Beautiful. Love that cowboy! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty funny!
> 
> I don't get the one shown by Bee62 either, but maybe that's the point????



None of us is auch deutsch, clearly.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh love that pic. Perfect for a xmas card.



Next time


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that like Russian schnapps?



Blasphemy! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I think I’m one of her long lost cousins!!



There! You’ve found each other [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> My wife surprised me with a batch of kruschiki when I got home today. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Are they some Polish crunchy things?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Better watch out.. long lost cousins can rapidly appear !!!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Danced a little. Can't do too much because of neck and arm. And drank too much. But it was good fun. [emoji3]



Sounds like a Danish Christmas lunch, which is called “lunch” because it starts around lunchtime and can last until anywhere between midnight and breakfast next day. Husband is going to one soon. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am a early bird today. Which will probably mean that I will be crashing early this afternoon sometime. Thank goodness it is weekend. I can take an afternoon nap. And to say hello here is Rue enjoying her hibiscus flower. In the second picture she looks like she is in heaven. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 258559
> View attachment 258560



Lucky Rue! She’s gorgeous! And so is her breakfast [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Another of my “German” moments also happened in the US. 

Two Russian friends and myself were waiting in line in Walmart. A man heard us talking (in Russian) and came over excitedly: 

“Hey! How cool, I also studied some German in high school!”

He looked so happy to have heard some “German” that we couldn’t break it to him. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like a Danish Christmas lunch, which is called “lunch” because it starts around lunchtime and can last until anywhere between midnight and breakfast next day. Husband is going to one soon. [emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Next time


[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lucky Rue! She’s gorgeous! And so is her breakfast [emoji23]


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji9] [emoji9]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Another of my “German” moments also happened in the US.
> 
> Two Russian friends and myself were waiting in line in Walmart. A man heard us talking (in Russian) and came over excitedly:
> 
> “Hey! How cool, I also studied some German in high school!”
> 
> He looked so happy to have heard some “German” that we couldn’t break it to him. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


Lol. But can you imagine the face?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. JoesDad is suffering from the morning after the night before  I am fine having taken more care with my alcoholic intake. It has been a slow start to today after the last night's late night.

We had very heavy rain when we got up, but it is improving now. This is just as well as we are off to Twickenham later to watch the rugbby: Barbarians v Argentina.

The Barbarians is a weird side. They're a "club" side where team members are invited international players from any nation. They only ever play matches against full international teams. Needless to say, the actual team members changes at every match. Their kit is black and white, but the players always wear the socks of their home club team (not their international team).

There's an unwritten rule in Barbarians matches that penalties are never kicked. Teams will always try to run the ball over the line for a try instead. This makes for exhilarating matches. It should be a good afternoon


----------



## JoesMum

And it's December 1st so I think Noddy Holder of Slade should start things off


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> And it's December 1st so I think Noddy Holder of Slade should start things off


I ain't ready for Christmas yet. Thankfully my wife takes it upon herself to do 90% of the Christmas shopping. Otherwise no one would be getting squat! I abhor shopping.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. JoesDad is suffering from the morning after the night before  I am fine having taken more care with my alcoholic intake. It has been a slow start to today after the last night's late night.
> 
> We had very heavy rain when we got up, but it is improving now. This is just as well as we are off to Twickenham later to watch the rugbby: Barbarians v Argentina.
> 
> The Barbarians is a weird side. They're a "club" side where team members are invited international players from any nation. They only ever play matches against full international teams. Needless to say, the actual team members changes at every match. Their kit is black and white, but the players always wear the socks of their home club team (not their international team).
> 
> There's an unwritten rule in Barbarians matches that penalties are never kicked. Teams will always try to run the ball over the line for a try instead. This makes for exhilarating matches. It should be a good afternoon




Very interesting - I like the thinking behind the BARBARIANS!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Don’t understand this completely, but this reminded me of one of the most bizarre conversations in my life.
> 
> I was frequenting a Turkish restaurant in Queens, NY.
> After seeing me a few times, the waitress: “Excuse me, are you Bulgarian?”
> Me: “No, I am Russian.”
> The waitress: “Oh, I thought you looked German.”
> 
> —————
> 
> I still don’t know what that was! [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I neither know what this waitress was thinking.
What I`ve posted is really not easy to understand for a native English speaker.
It means:
Are you German ?
Did I look so ?
You`re speaking like a German.
Yes, I am a genuine German.

Only a little joke that German`s often use the false words to express/ say something.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You too Sabine. How are you feeling lately. Are you better now?


Hello Carol. I feel better. Thank you for asking. But .....


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lets see your persuasion skills please.



Ok... I’ve got a roll of white trotline strong here now.. ( making a quick grab for the jelly fish on her right) so I’ll just hang him here... and then maybe another here....


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful. Love that cowboy! [emoji7][emoji7]



Snappish


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And it's December 1st so I think Noddy Holder of Slade should start things off



Lol!!! I feel this way about the month of December... it’s very expensive [emoji20]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Ok... I’ve got a roll of white trotline strong here now.. ( making a quick grab for the jelly fish on her right) so I’ll just hang him here... and then maybe another here....



Excellent job


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Maro2Bear

And the Baklava is on its’ way


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful. Love that cowboy!


Thanks. He went through a cowboy period where he was addicted to watching bull riding on TV, wearing cowboy boots and hat. He still wears the boots, but only the hat occasionally.



Mizcreant said:


> I ain't ready for Christmas yet. Thankfully my wife takes it upon herself to do 90% of the Christmas shopping. Otherwise no one would be getting squat! I abhor shopping.



This year I'm too poor to do any shopping. I feel bad, but I refuse to go into debt for a holiday.



Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. I feel better. Thank you for asking. But .....



I love the minions. There's a guy down the street from me that makes yard art and he's made some minions out of little propane tanks. If I had any money, I'd buy one from him.



Bee62 said:


>



And good morning to you too, Sabine! Are you all well and back to feeling normal now? I'll bet the animals are glad to have you back paying more attention to them!!


Maro2Bear said:


> And the Baklava is on its’ way
> 
> View attachment 258574



No fair. You KNOW I can't eat nuts! Dang it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. He went through a cowboy period where he was addicted to watching bull riding on TV, wearing cowboy boots and hat. He still wears the boots, but only the hat occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> This year I'm too poor to do any shopping. I feel bad, but I refuse to go into debt for a holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the minions. There's a guy down the street from me that makes yard art and he's made some minions out of little propane tanks. If I had any money, I'd buy one from him.
> 
> 
> 
> And good morning to you too, Sabine! Are you all well and back to feeling normal now? I'll bet the animals are glad to have you back paying more attention to them!!
> 
> 
> No fair. You KNOW I can't eat nuts! Dang it.



Well - it SMELLS great too, with just a hint of orange blossom syrup.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Well - it SMELLS great too, with just a hint of orange blossom syrup.


Thanks a lot. Baklava USED to be one of my very favorite desserts. I don't crave much of the different foods I no longer eat, but I really DO miss nuts! And smelling it does absolutely no good at all.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Well - it SMELLS great too, with just a hint of orange blossom syrup.



Come on Mark!! That’s just mean!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> This year I'm too poor to do any shopping. I feel bad, but I refuse to go into debt for a holiday.


Nobody should feel guilty about avoiding debt. You don’t have to spend money to show you care about someone and it shouldn’t be expected that you do!


> No fair. You KNOW I can't eat nuts! Dang it.


Electronic nuts are allergen free fortunately


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We watched a great match. It was 28-28 and the Barbarians scored a drop goal in the closing minutes. It was a great way to finish the match 

I hope everyone is having a good Saturday


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m-m. . . Yvonne sneaks in and takes a look around. I think I'm the only one in here. Everyone must be sleeping. Kathy? You should be awake. Has our rain reached you yet? Did you get thunder and lightning? Yvonne sneaks back out.


----------



## JoesMum

* Linda tiptoes in so as not to disturb Montgomery's nap. *

It is awfully quiet in here. 

I just wanted to say thank you to Kathy @Momof4 whose delightful card arrived today 

* Tiptoes out again *


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And it's December 1st so I think Noddy Holder of Slade should start things off


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. I feel better. Thank you for asking. But .....


I am hitting the refresh button. Can you feel it?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok... I’ve got a roll of white trotline strong here now.. ( making a quick grab for the jelly fish on her right) so I’ll just hang him here... and then maybe another here....


Whoohoo. Fantastic skills.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And the Baklava is on its’ way
> 
> View attachment 258574


Yayyyy. That looks so yummmmy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks a lot. Baklava USED to be one of my very favorite desserts. I don't crave much of the different foods I no longer eat, but I really DO miss nuts! And smelling it does absolutely no good at all.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m-m. . . Yvonne sneaks in and takes a look around. I think I'm the only one in here. Everyone must be sleeping. Kathy? You should be awake. Has our rain reached you yet? Did you get thunder and lightning? Yvonne sneaks back out.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

And Carol sneakily tip toes in. Looks around, notices that there is still nobody around but there were a few sneaky tiptoeing into and out of corners. I whisper " Hi everyone and enjoy the rest of your saturday, not see you all Sunday" and I sneakily tiptoe back out. [emoji6] [emoji9]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kind of a yucky day..started off overcast, but started pouring down a hard rain around noon. I managed to get the leaves off our back deck, and blew some of the back lawn/grassy areas. Yucky...cold, gray, wet.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> So the postman brought me a present today that wasn’t work related!!! Thank you Todd @Toddrickfl1 for a very cute card from you and Murphy and the turtles... (will they (snap & ??) be offended by this).. Lol.. No one could stay awake long enough for me to name all mine so I understand!


Hey I actually got one from you today! I also received one from @Momof4 @ZEROPILOT and @Kristoff Thank you! I hope everyone is doing good around here. My new arrival should be coming this Tuesday! I'm super excited, pictures to come.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of a yucky day..started off overcast, but started pouring down a hard rain around noon. I managed to get the leaves off our back deck, and blew some of the back lawn/grassy areas. Yucky...cold, gray, wet.



It is beautiful here today because it stormed like crazy through out the night.. the leaves are INSANE!! I have been out raking and blowing all day!! I’ll start again tomorrow:-( I didn’t even make it to the back deck[emoji35]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rainy and yucky. Good day to work on some wood carvings and finishing final touches (paint, stain).

Here is the logo that I burn into the bottom of all the “things” I create/craft/carve. 




It’s my initial “M” but rounded to resemble the head of a Yorkshire ram (where I first started carving).


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy and yucky. Good day to work on some wood carvings and finishing final touches (paint, stain).
> 
> Here is the logo that I burn into the bottom of all the “things” I create/craft/carve.
> View attachment 258607
> 
> 
> 
> It’s my initial “M” but rounded to resemble the head of a Yorkshire ram (where I first started carving).
> View attachment 258608


Cool.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> It is beautiful here today because it stormed like crazy through out the night.. the leaves are INSANE!! I have been out raking and blowing all day!! I’ll start again tomorrow:-( I didn’t even make it to the back deck[emoji35]


They are nice to look at but a pain in the behind to have to rake! Here's a neighbor's tree here in GA


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy and yucky. Good day to work on some wood carvings and finishing final touches (paint, stain).
> 
> Here is the logo that I burn into the bottom of all the “things” I create/craft/carve.
> View attachment 258607
> 
> 
> 
> It’s my initial “M” but rounded to resemble the head of a Yorkshire ram (where I first started carving).
> View attachment 258608



What a lovely idea


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You have got to share a pic when done. And what about a dwarf dragon perched on a giant tortoise?


Hmm like a fairy dragon? Have to ponder this concept...


----------



## Bambam1989

Mizcreant said:


> I ain't ready for Christmas yet. Thankfully my wife takes it upon herself to do 90% of the Christmas shopping. Otherwise no one would be getting squat! I abhor shopping.


I "abhor" shopping too!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> And the Baklava is on its’ way
> 
> View attachment 258574


I am looking up recipes for this! My hubby is Polish.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. He went through a cowboy period where he was addicted to watching bull riding on TV, wearing cowboy boots and hat. He still wears the boots, but only the hat occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> This year I'm too poor to do any shopping. I feel bad, but I refuse to go into debt for a holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the minions. There's a guy down the street from me that makes yard art and he's made some minions out of little propane tanks. If I had any money, I'd buy one from him.
> 
> 
> 
> And good morning to you too, Sabine! Are you all well and back to feeling normal now? I'll bet the animals are glad to have you back paying more attention to them!!
> 
> 
> No fair. You KNOW I can't eat nuts! Dang it.


Hubby wears a cowboy hat all the time. He feels naked if he doesn't have it on.


----------



## Bambam1989

JoesMum said:


> Nobody should feel guilty about avoiding debt. You don’t have to spend money to show you care about someone and it shouldn’t be expected that you do!
> 
> Electronic nuts are allergen free fortunately


I have a cousin that took out a loan because she bought her two kids so much... If I spend more the 50$ on someone they are lucky. And I only buy for daughter and hubby!


----------



## Bambam1989

Well my order arrived. It's not what I bought.. DARN you Amazon! 
They gave a full refund and are going to reship it... But I want it NOW[emoji24]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my order arrived. It's not what I bought.. DARN you Amazon!
> They gave a full refund and are going to reship it... But I want it NOW[emoji24]



That’s a royal pain, especially when you are waiting for the item to continue on with your project! Rrrrgh. Frustration..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> That’s a royal pain, especially when you are waiting for the item to continue on with your project! Rrrrgh. Frustration..



PS - Happy Birthday!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> PS - Happy Birthday!



Is it Brandy’s birthday??? [emoji15]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Is it Brandy’s birthday??? [emoji15]


I guess the birthday banner doesn't show up on a "device." Yes, our Bambam (Brandy) is a year older! I've started a thread for her.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well all, got pictures done today. I will be getting them on the 15th. I will post them then


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I am a early bird today. Which will probably mean that I will be crashing early this afternoon sometime. Thank goodness it is weekend. I can take an afternoon nap. And to say hello here is Rue enjoying her hibiscus flower. In the second picture she looks like she is in heaven. [emoji23] [emoji23]
> View attachment 258559
> View attachment 258560


Adorable! Such a happy little Rue, with such a great big hibiscus!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> PS - Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I guess the birthday banner doesn't show up on a "device." Yes, our Bambam (Brandy) is a year older! I've started a thread for her.


Happy (belated) Birthday Brandy! @EllieMay, I hope you had a good day


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all - it's the second day of advent calendar opening and, as John isn't around, to provide us with a musical advent calendar this year, I thought I would work throught the contents of the Christmas playlist on iTunes.

So we had Noddy Holder, Slade's front man, introducing Christmas yesterday, so let's have the full song from the band today


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm like a fairy dragon? Have to ponder this concept...


I saw that it was somebodies BIRTHDAY yesterday. Sorry for the belated Happy Birthday. But Here goes...HAPPY BIRTHDAY. *fireworks rocketing towards the sky and exploding into a Happy Birthday banner full of colour.* I hope it was an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well my order arrived. It's not what I bought.. DARN you Amazon!
> They gave a full refund and are going to reship it... But I want it NOW[emoji24]


Hate it when that happens.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well all, got pictures done today. I will be getting them on the 15th. I will post them then


Yayyyyy.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am hitting the refresh button. Can you feel it?


Not really .....


----------



## Bee62

Happy Sunday my roomies.
The last two days the postman brought a lot of Christmas Cards from all over the world ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
That is funny.
I received a beautiful card from England with 4 birds on it. Thank you very Linda and the stickers are awesome. @JoesMum
The next one I got from the USA. It is from Noel. Thank you very much, the dog and the cat are so cool ! @AZtortMom
Another one is from South Africa ! Thank you very much Carol but where is the tiny dragon you promised me ? @CarolM
The next comes from the USA. It`s from Kathy ! Thank you very much for the lovely card. @Momof4
Last but not least I got another card from Florida. A second Christmas Card from Ed ? But the card shows a turtle with a white bandage around her shell and the words inside say: Get well soon. It is not the speed that matters, it is getting there.
Thank you very, very much Ed, Kelly and Suki for that lovely surprise and the good wishes. Your card and the good wishes make me happy Ed. Thanks a lot ! @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tortoise Police

DE42 said:


> View attachment 257295



This is so funny. It looks like they want to eat it.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Happy Sunday my roomies.
> The last two days the postman brought a lot of Christmas Cards from all over the world ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> That is funny.
> I received a beautiful card from England with 4 birds on it. Thank you very Linda and the stickers are awesome. @JoesMum
> The next one I got from the USA. It is from Noel. Thank you very much, the dog and the cat are so cool ! @AZtortMom
> Another one is from South Africa ! Thank you very much Carol but where is the tiny dragon you promised me ? @CarolM
> The next comes from the USA. It`s from Kathy ! Thank you very much for the lovely card. @Momof4
> Last but not least I got another card from Florida. A second Christmas Card from Ed ? But the card shows a turtle with a white bandage around her shell and the words inside say: Get well soon. It is not the speed that matters, it is getting there.
> Thank you very, very much Ed, Kelly and Suki for that lovely surprise and the good wishes. Your card and the good wishes make me happy Ed. Thanks a lot ! @ZEROPILOT


So pleased our good wishes are getting through to Germany


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> So pleased our good wishes are getting through to Germany


Yes, they do ! Thanks a lot. It is a good feeling having friends.


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Bea, I hope you are having a lovely day!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Cheryl Hills said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you!


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> @Moozillion
> I hope you’ve had a wonderful Birthday and shame on you for trying to sneak it by us uncelebrated!!!! Santa Clause is watching you, you know! Well I hope the rest of it is amazing and you’ve gotten everything your Cajun heart desires!!!
> View attachment 258149


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> A Very Happy Birthday Bea. I hope you get thoroughly spoilt.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Oh Bea I missed it! Belated happy birthday and electronic birthday hugs to you! I hope you had a wonderful day  [emoji512][emoji253][emoji177]


Thank you!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all - it's the second day of advent calendar opening and, as John isn't around, to provide us with a musical advent calendar this year, I thought I would work throught the contents of the Christmas playlist on iTunes.
> 
> So we had Noddy Holder, Slade's front man, introducing Christmas yesterday, so let's have the full song from the band today


Looking forward to what you post next.[emoji3]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Hello Bea. Good to see you.
> Happy Birthday to you !!!!!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not really .....


[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] I will hit it again. Now?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> @Moozillion
> Happy belated birthday Bea!!
> 
> View attachment 258175


Thank you!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Sunday my roomies.
> The last two days the postman brought a lot of Christmas Cards from all over the world ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> That is funny.
> I received a beautiful card from England with 4 birds on it. Thank you very Linda and the stickers are awesome. @JoesMum
> The next one I got from the USA. It is from Noel. Thank you very much, the dog and the cat are so cool ! @AZtortMom
> Another one is from South Africa ! Thank you very much Carol but where is the tiny dragon you promised me ? @CarolM
> The next comes from the USA. It`s from Kathy ! Thank you very much for the lovely card. @Momof4
> Last but not least I got another card from Florida. A second Christmas Card from Ed ? But the card shows a turtle with a white bandage around her shell and the words inside say: Get well soon. It is not the speed that matters, it is getting there.
> Thank you very, very much Ed, Kelly and Suki for that lovely surprise and the good wishes. Your card and the good wishes make me happy Ed. Thanks a lot ! @ZEROPILOT


Oh dear , Did the postman let it escape and fly away?[emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## Moozillion

Thank you ALL so much for all my beautiful and loving birthday wishes!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tortoise Police said:


> This is so funny. It looks like they want to eat it.


It is rather funny.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh dear , Did the postman let it escape and fly away?[emoji24] [emoji24]


Seriously though. I forgot. I will have to see what I can do.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh dear , Did the postman let it escape and fly away?[emoji24] [emoji24]


It seems so


----------



## EllieMay

Tortoise Police said:


> This is so funny. It looks like they want to eat it.



Lol!! Welcome!! I love this[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!! Happy Sunday to you


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And it's December 1st so I think Noddy Holder of Slade should start things off



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Not only can’t I see in here, now I can’t hear any more...


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> I ain't ready for Christmas yet. Thankfully my wife takes it upon herself to do 90% of the Christmas shopping. Otherwise no one would be getting squat! I abhor shopping.



So do I. But my husband doesn’t do it...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I neither know what this waitress was thinking.
> What I`ve posted is really not easy to understand for a native English speaker.
> It means:
> Are you German ?
> Did I look so ?
> You`re speaking like a German.
> Yes, I am a genuine German.
> 
> Only a little joke that German`s often use the false words to express/ say something.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Ok... I’ve got a roll of white trotline strong here now.. ( making a quick grab for the jelly fish on her right) so I’ll just hang him here... and then maybe another here....



Ooh, how beautiful this place is now! Thank you, Heather! [emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



Right. Unless you have a busy and popular kid to take to places.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And the Baklava is on its’ way
> 
> View attachment 258574



Not my thing, fortunately. Now if you posted some lamb roast like that, I would be seriously upset.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. He went through a cowboy period where he was addicted to watching bull riding on TV, wearing cowboy boots and hat. He still wears the boots, but only the hat occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> This year I'm too poor to do any shopping. I feel bad, but I refuse to go into debt for a holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the minions. There's a guy down the street from me that makes yard art and he's made some minions out of little propane tanks. If I had any money, I'd buy one from him.
> 
> 
> 
> And good morning to you too, Sabine! Are you all well and back to feeling normal now? I'll bet the animals are glad to have you back paying more attention to them!!
> 
> 
> No fair. You KNOW I can't eat nuts! Dang it.



That baklava might be too sweet anyway. A glass of port, Yvonne?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We watched a great match. It was 28-28 and the Barbarians scored a drop goal in the closing minutes. It was a great way to finish the match
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Saturday



EVERYONE???  
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m-m. . . Yvonne sneaks in and takes a look around. I think I'm the only one in here. Everyone must be sleeping. Kathy? You should be awake. Has our rain reached you yet? Did you get thunder and lightning? Yvonne sneaks back out.





JoesMum said:


> * Linda tiptoes in so as not to disturb Montgomery's nap. *
> 
> It is awfully quiet in here.
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to Kathy @Momof4 whose delightful card arrived today
> 
> * Tiptoes out again *



How do you think the One-legged Pirate feels when you sneak up on him like that? The poor guy works long hours ever since the Leprechaun has been locked up... He’s been complaining, you know...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And Carol sneakily tip toes in. Looks around, notices that there is still nobody around but there were a few sneaky tiptoeing into and out of corners. I whisper " Hi everyone and enjoy the rest of your saturday, not see you all Sunday" and I sneakily tiptoe back out. [emoji6] [emoji9]



Et tu, Brute? (Says the One-legged Pirate)


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of a yucky day..started off overcast, but started pouring down a hard rain around noon. I managed to get the leaves off our back deck, and blew some of the back lawn/grassy areas. Yucky...cold, gray, wet.



Are there other kinds of days in November??


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey I actually got one from you today! I also received one from @Momof4 @ZEROPILOT and @Kristoff Thank you! I hope everyone is doing good around here. My new arrival should be coming this Tuesday! I'm super excited, pictures to come.



The new arrival doesn’t refer to a new postcard, does it? I must’ve missed something [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> EVERYONE???
> [emoji23]


It will soon be Monday


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy and yucky. Good day to work on some wood carvings and finishing final touches (paint, stain).
> 
> Here is the logo that I burn into the bottom of all the “things” I create/craft/carve.
> View attachment 258607
> 
> 
> 
> It’s my initial “M” but rounded to resemble the head of a Yorkshire ram (where I first started carving).
> View attachment 258608



So, would you consider sheeping your products internationally? [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I am looking up recipes for this! My hubby is Polish.



[emoji33]!!!
[emoji33]!!!!!!!
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hubby wears a cowboy hat all the time. He feels naked if he doesn't have it on.





??


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I guess the birthday banner doesn't show up on a "device." Yes, our Bambam (Brandy) is a year older! I've started a thread for her.



Happy birthday, @Bambam1989!!!! [emoji173]️ Please save us some cake? Or did you? Am I late to the party?? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday Brandy! @EllieMay, I hope you had a good day



Heather too?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all - it's the second day of advent calendar opening and, as John isn't around, to provide us with a musical advent calendar this year, I thought I would work throught the contents of the Christmas playlist on iTunes.
> 
> So we had Noddy Holder, Slade's front man, introducing Christmas yesterday, so let's have the full song from the band today



Couldn’t watch it, but YouTube offered me Crown Princess Mary’s address for her husband’s 50th birthday instead. She lost me after “Your Majesties, Your Royal Highnesses, Your Highnesses, Excellencies, ladies and gentlemen...”


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Not really .....



A delay in communication


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It will soon be Monday



I’m trying to stay strong! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

A Christmas tip, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A Christmas tip, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 258654


[emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Thank you ALL so much for all my beautiful and loving birthday wishes!!!!!!!


I'm so sorry I missed your special day. I don't know where my head was. Hopefully the day was special for you and hubby treated you like the royalty you are!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Are there other kinds of days in November??



Of course! Suuny, warm gentle breeze, crispy yellow leaves, a hint of pine, a nice pinon incense kindling in the distance.

But....it’s yucky again today - all fogged in.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> The new arrival doesn’t refer to a new postcard, does it? I must’ve missed something [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I've got a Cherryhead Redfoot egg coming from Tortstork.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've got a Cherryhead Redfoot egg coming from Tortstork.


How exciting! I can't wait to see the pictures of our new roomie


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, @Bambam1989!!!! [emoji173]️ Please save us some cake? Or did you? Am I late to the party?? [emoji33]


Thank you and to everyone else for the birthday wishes! 
I had pumpkin pie for my bday. I got to looking at the recipes and it's a lot better for you than cake! Then hubby made steaks for dinner[emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you and to everyone else for the birthday wishes!
> I had pumpkin pie for my bday. I got to looking at the recipes and it's a lot better for you than cake! Then hubby made steaks for dinner[emoji4]


That sounds yummy. I am currently roasting a small rack of lamb for me and Joes Dad for our Sunday dinner. Steak really appeals though. I shall have to organise that for next week.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We subscribe to a travel group “Caravan-Serai” from Washington State that specializes in “The Middle East” and Iran and the “Caucasus Region.” This time of the year they focus on regional recipes for the 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking! For the next 12 days they share various dishes from all of their destinations: the Middle East, North Africa, Cuba, and the Caucasus. 

I’ll try and post them all for folks to enjoy or use.

First a picture of the finished dish




*Moroccan Carrot Salad*

This year's kick-off recipe is this quick and easy salad. It's colorful, crunchy, tangy and savory with a bit of sweetness. It will look great on any dinner or buffet table, and it tastes great, too! 

One common ingredient used in Morocco is cinnamon - and it is used in all kinds of dishes, from savory meat dishes to nutty pastry and dessert dishes, cinnamon is a staple in every Moroccan kitchen. 

Moroccan Carrot Salad - prep time = 15 minutes

1/2 cup Cilantro, chopped
1/4 cup Currants
3 Green onion, chopped
zest of 1 Lemon
10 oz carrots, sliced into matchsticks or small pieces (you can buy a bag of the matchstick cut carrots at the grocery store to save yourself time!)
1 Shallot, small, cut into small pieces
1/4 cup Lemon juice, fresh
2 tsp Pomegranate molasses
1/4 tsp Cinnamon
Pepper, fresh ground to taste
1/2 tsp Sea salt
1/4 cup Lemon infused olive oil 
1/4 cup Almonds, toasted sliced
1/4 cup Feta cheese crumbled (you can always add more if you like more feta in your salad)
1 tsp Water, with a drop of orange blossom
Mix all together in a large bowl and serve. If you have a clear glass bowl that will really show off the colors, but any serving bowl is fine.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course! Suuny, warm gentle breeze, crispy yellow leaves, a hint of pine, a nice pinon incense kindling in the distance.
> 
> But....it’s yucky again today - all fogged in.



That’s August in Denmark


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've got a Cherryhead Redfoot egg coming from Tortstork.



How lovely! Pics please as soon as you can


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> How exciting! I can't wait to see the pictures of our new roomie



Roomie? No torts or their eggs in the CDR, remember? It’s too cold!


----------



## Lyn W

Finally caught up with all you chatter boxes!
There's been a lot going on in the Cold, Xmas Lit Room over the weekend.
Glad to see you are all well, and been out and about enjoying yourselves at parties and reunions etc.

I've been keeping my sister company most of the weekend as all her family are away, so we've had a weekend of eating, shopping and dog walking in between the stormy weather. The weekend has flown by and I'm sure someone has pressed the fast forward button.

Congratulations to Debra on her 1000 +posts and to Heather for being smoke free for a year, and to all other achievements of the past few days.
I'll pop back later and try to catch some of you here then.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday @Bambam1989 hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> So, would you consider sheeping your products internationally? [emoji6]



Wow.... reaching Lena!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 258652
> 
> ??



LMFAO!!!! You made up for the sheeping comment here!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> A Christmas tip, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 258654



Omg.... that’s hilarious!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've got a Cherryhead Redfoot egg coming from Tortstork.



Ok... now I’m excited too!! I love Hatchings!! It’s like pulling a surprise out of the magic hat.. even though you know what to expect, you never really KNOW what to expect [emoji847]... YAY !!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Roomie? No torts or their eggs in the CDR, remember? It’s too cold!



GRINCH!!! I’ll install a fireplace ... the one legged pirate said he had two good hands to contribute


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> GRINCH!!! I’ll install a fireplace ... the one legged pirate said he had two good hands to contribute



I thought about this remark and I’d like to take it back:-((. I love this place.. but it is the CDR.. COLD DARK ROOM.... so a fireplace might change that.. I’d never want to do that.. SOOOO, I hope we still get to see the hatchling often... but Lena’s right.. may not be the best place for a new baby [emoji19]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A Christmas tip, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 258654


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How exciting! I can't wait to see the pictures of our new roomie


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Thank you and to everyone else for the birthday wishes!
> I had pumpkin pie for my bday. I got to looking at the recipes and it's a lot better for you than cake! Then hubby made steaks for dinner[emoji4]


Yum. Sounds like the perfect birthday.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We subscribe to a travel group “Caravan-Serai” from Washington State that specializes in “The Middle East” and Iran and the “Caucasus Region.” This time of the year they focus on regional recipes for the 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking! For the next 12 days they share various dishes from all of their destinations: the Middle East, North Africa, Cuba, and the Caucasus.
> 
> I’ll try and post them all for folks to enjoy or use.
> 
> First a picture of the finished dish
> 
> View attachment 258661
> 
> 
> *Moroccan Carrot Salad*
> 
> This year's kick-off recipe is this quick and easy salad. It's colorful, crunchy, tangy and savory with a bit of sweetness. It will look great on any dinner or buffet table, and it tastes great, too!
> 
> One common ingredient used in Morocco is cinnamon - and it is used in all kinds of dishes, from savory meat dishes to nutty pastry and dessert dishes, cinnamon is a staple in every Moroccan kitchen.
> 
> Moroccan Carrot Salad - prep time = 15 minutes
> 
> 1/2 cup Cilantro, chopped
> 1/4 cup Currants
> 3 Green onion, chopped
> zest of 1 Lemon
> 10 oz carrots, sliced into matchsticks or small pieces (you can buy a bag of the matchstick cut carrots at the grocery store to save yourself time!)
> 1 Shallot, small, cut into small pieces
> 1/4 cup Lemon juice, fresh
> 2 tsp Pomegranate molasses
> 1/4 tsp Cinnamon
> Pepper, fresh ground to taste
> 1/2 tsp Sea salt
> 1/4 cup Lemon infused olive oil
> 1/4 cup Almonds, toasted sliced
> 1/4 cup Feta cheese crumbled (you can always add more if you like more feta in your salad)
> 1 tsp Water, with a drop of orange blossom
> Mix all together in a large bowl and serve. If you have a clear glass bowl that will really show off the colors, but any serving bowl is fine.


Sounds really yummy and it is healthy too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Roomie? No torts or their eggs in the CDR, remember? It’s too cold!


Can't we set up a few CHE's for warmth in a corner somewhere?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok... now I’m excited too!! I love Hatchings!! It’s like pulling a surprise out of the magic hat.. even though you know what to expect, you never really KNOW what to expect [emoji847]... YAY !!!


[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## Tim Carlisle

EllieMay said:


> Ok... now I’m excited too!! I love Hatchings!! It’s like pulling a surprise out of the magic hat.. even though you know what to expect, you never really KNOW what to expect [emoji847]... YAY !!!


I never drew a comparison between a tortoise egg and a CrackerJack box before, but it would seem fitting. lol


----------



## CarolM

Aaaannnnnddddd I have caught up with myself. I was obviously not running fast enough. It is 23.30 and almost Monday. Lena's favorite day of the week. So I will say good night and hope that Monday is a good one for everyone. I just have to get through the next 3 weeks then I will be on holiday until the 17th of Jan. I can't wait. 

And I will leave you with this:
Daughter: „Mom, can I get a cat or a dog at Christmas, please?“ Mom: „No honey, you will be getting turkey, like every Christmas!“


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Can't we set up a few CHE's for warmth in a corner somewhere?


The problem is the height of the Cold Dark Room. It's impossible to heat because it's so high. That's why it's Cold in here. We really don't know what's up there apart from the Wool Spider (if she exists) and her knitting. Adam, quite rightly, decreed early on that the CDR is only suitable for tortoises by association. Not even baked bean substrate helps in here. Far too little heat and UVB. So tortoise roomies have to be admired living outside the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And I will leave you with this:
> Daughter: „Mom, can I get a cat or a dog at Christmas, please?“ Mom: „No honey, you will be getting turkey, like every Christmas!“


[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> I never drew a comparison between a tortoise egg and a CrackerJack box before, but it would seem fitting. lol



Lmao!! I wasn’t thinking quite that way.. but yeahhhh... fitting) (course, I like cracker jacks too)[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Aaaannnnnddddd I have caught up with myself. I was obviously not running fast enough. It is 23.30 and almost Monday. Lena's favorite day of the week. So I will say good night and hope that Monday is a good one for everyone. I just have to get through the next 3 weeks then I will be on holiday until the 17th of Jan. I can't wait.
> 
> And I will leave you with this:
> Daughter: „Mom, can I get a cat or a dog at Christmas, please?“ Mom: „No honey, you will be getting turkey, like every Christmas!“



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Tim Carlisle

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! I wasn’t thinking quite that way.. but yeahhhh... fitting) (course, I like cracker jacks too)[emoji16]


That's kinda how my mind rolls. Scary ain't it?


----------



## Momof4

@Bambam1989
Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The problem is the height of the Cold Dark Room. It's impossible to heat because it's so high. That's why it's Cold in here. We really don't know what's up there apart from the Wool Spider (if she exists) and her knitting. Adam, quite rightly, decreed early on that the CDR is only suitable for tortoises by association. Not even baked bean substrate helps in here. Far too little heat and UVB. So tortoise roomies have to be admired living outside the CDR


Hmmm I forgot how high the ceilings were besides all the other strange creatures.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> That's kinda how my mind rolls. Scary ain't it?


Welcome to the CDR, that is how we all roll, in strange and mysterious ways.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Hmm not much to catch up on this morning. Everybody must be tired out from their awesome weekends.
Monday morning has started off with rain. Yayy. I just hope that the heat goes up by the time the power cuts off in my area for load shedding. 
I wonder what Christmas song is on the agenda for today. Last night I decided to watch two Christmas movies to get into the Christmas mood but this morning has dampened it a bit. (It is Monday, back at work and it is raining) although I AM grateful for the rain.

Whats on the agenda for me? Not much work to do so as soon as I have completed what I need to complete, I will be working on my calendars as I finally have all the necessary photo's from those I need. 
So from damp wet Cape Town have an awesome day.

Whats the difference between the Christmas alphabet and the ordinary alphabet? The Christmas alphabet has Noel


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m only 111 posts behind and unlike days gone by I will not be “catching up.” 
That said, I will leave this that I mean nothing by nor am I implying anything here. I thought it funny and wanted to share it with y’all …


Enjoy


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m only 111 posts behind and unlike days gone by I will not be “catching up.”
> That said, I will leave this that I mean nothing by nor am I implying anything here. I thought it funny and wanted to share it with y’all …
> View attachment 258695
> 
> Enjoy


[emoji23] [emoji23] 111 posts are not so bad. Quick and easy.[emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] 111 posts are not so bad. Quick and easy.[emoji6]


I agree! 111 pages is when I give up  [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I agree! 111 pages is when I give up  [emoji23]


Ahhh, but he said 111 posts not pages.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning roomies. It's Monday. Lena's favourite day... Well, until the school holiday starts anyway 

I have a whole load of eBay stuff to post out today which will keep me busy. I also need to find an alternative Christmas present for a special friend as what I ordered is now not going to be delivered before early January [emoji35] I need to cancel that order and have a brainwave as to what else I can get her.

Other than that, Monday is laundry day for me. Necessary but not exactly exciting


----------



## JoesMum

Day 3 of my Christmas iTunes playlist has brought up The Wombles!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Day 3 of my Christmas iTunes playlist has brought up The Wombles!


Will need to listen to this later at home.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Day 3 of my Christmas iTunes playlist has brought up The Wombles!


Power is out at work. So I was able to listen. Adam's favorite band. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Oh Lena, where are you? You must be enjoying your weekend. Anybody else awake besides Linda and myself?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Right. Unless you have a busy and popular kid to take to places.


Poor mummy !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It will soon be Monday


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Why What did Monday do to you?


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've got a Cherryhead Redfoot egg coming from Tortstork.


Hmm, good luck with breeding that egg.
I just imagine you Todd sitting on that egg.... Sorry !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Why What did Monday do to you?


Nothing until now, but it is not over ..... LOL !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Hmm not much to catch up on this morning. Everybody must be tired out from their awesome weekends.
> Monday morning has started off with rain. Yayy. I just hope that the heat goes up by the time the power cuts off in my area for load shedding.
> I wonder what Christmas song is on the agenda for today. Last night I decided to watch two Christmas movies to get into the Christmas mood but this morning has dampened it a bit. (It is Monday, back at work and it is raining) although I AM grateful for the rain.
> 
> Whats on the agenda for me? Not much work to do so as soon as I have completed what I need to complete, I will be working on my calendars as I finally have all the necessary photo's from those I need.
> So from damp wet Cape Town have an awesome day.
> 
> Whats the difference between the Christmas alphabet and the ordinary alphabet? The Christmas alphabet has Noel



Good morning Carol! I’m sure your well into your Christmas calendars (for the lucky family)by now (I hope) and I’m just having my first cup of joe! It’s 6am and I’m already procrastinating and riding your Monday train.. I did take in lots of Christmas movies this weekend and could have possibly been heard humming some Christmas tunes while raking.. the season is upon us!!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Finally caught up with all you chatter boxes!
> There's been a lot going on in the Cold, Xmas Lit Room over the weekend.
> Glad to see you are all well, and been out and about enjoying yourselves at parties and reunions etc.
> 
> I've been keeping my sister company most of the weekend as all her family are away, so we've had a weekend of eating, shopping and dog walking in between the stormy weather. The weekend has flown by and I'm sure someone has pressed the fast forward button.
> 
> Congratulations to Debra on her 1000 +posts and to Heather for being smoke free for a year, and to all other achievements of the past few days.
> I'll pop back later and try to catch some of you here then.
> TTFN


Hello Lyn. "Chatter box" is a very nice expression for what`s going on here.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaaannnnnddddd I have caught up with myself. I was obviously not running fast enough. It is 23.30 and almost Monday. Lena's favorite day of the week. So I will say good night and hope that Monday is a good one for everyone. I just have to get through the next 3 weeks then I will be on holiday until the 17th of Jan. I can't wait.
> 
> And I will leave you with this:
> Daughter: „Mom, can I get a cat or a dog at Christmas, please?“ Mom: „No honey, you will be getting turkey, like every Christmas!“


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. It's Monday. Lena's favourite day... Well, until the school holiday starts anyway
> 
> I have a whole load of eBay stuff to post out today which will keep me busy. I also need to find an alternative Christmas present for a special friend as what I ordered is now not going to be delivered before early January [emoji35] I need to cancel that order and have a brainwave as to what else I can get her.
> 
> Other than that, Monday is laundry day for me. Necessary but not exactly exciting



Good morning Linda! I meant to tell you a while back, THANK YOU. Your first eBay story about selling your sons game console inspired me.. so I made my first sale on eBay last week.. I have now found a whole new world for lots of stuff I need to get rid of! Good luck on the Christmas shopping.. sadly, i’m no help there.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh Lena, where are you? You must be enjoying your weekend. Anybody else awake besides Linda and myself?



Me now!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! I’m sure your well into your Christmas calendars (for the lucky family)by now (I hope) and I’m just having my first cup of joe! It’s 6am and I’m already procrastinating and riding your Monday train.. I did take in lots of Christmas movies this weekend and could have possibly been heard humming some Christmas tunes while raking.. the season is upon us!!


Lol. I think it is time for some Christmas songs from Sabine. Hint hint @Bee62. 

I still cannot get over how early you get up. I am more of a night owl rather than an early bird.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Nothing until now, but it is not over ..... LOL !



Good morning Sabine!!! Glad to see you posting in good spirits! My son & I watched the original “despicable me” a few days ago.. the look on his face when he realized that was the first minion story was priceless! We are a big fan of minions here.. I could use an army of them!


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roomies.
The weather in Germany is crazy. It is 55 F ! Is it winter or spring ????


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think it is time for some Christmas songs from Sabine. Hint hint @Bee62.
> 
> I still cannot get over how early you get up. I am more of a night owl rather than an early bird.[emoji23] [emoji23]


Hello Carol. Yes, I know. I was doing my singing exercises the last days to present perfect Christmas songs.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Me now!!!


[emoji3] [emoji122] [emoji3] [emoji122] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roomies.
> The weather in Germany is crazy. It is 55 F ! Is it winter or spring ????


That does sound very confusing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Me now!!!



Oh, me toooo! Overcast, but no rain. Luckily we had some windy conditions a few days ago and the mounds of leaves have vanished. Still plenty to go round. More winds up to 20 mph, will help more with leaf removal, but it’s also bringing in colder temps. Yesterday, it was hovering around 60F for a good part of the day. Still shorts weather.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Sabine!!! Glad to see you posting in good spirits! My son & I watched the original “despicable me” a few days ago.. the look on his face when he realized that was the first minion story was priceless! We are a big fan of minions here.. I could use an army of them!


Good morning Heather. The minions are so cool ! I`ve seen all 4 movies.
How are you and your critters ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That does sound very confusing.


It is confusing for nature and animals. 
How are you Carol ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! I meant to tell you a while back, THANK YOU. Your first eBay story about selling your sons game console inspired me.. so I made my first sale on eBay last week.. I have now found a whole new world for lots of stuff I need to get rid of! Good luck on the Christmas shopping.. sadly, i’m no help there.


I go through phases of selling stuff on eBay. I don't like to waste anything, so I think through:

- eBay

- Car Boot Fair

- recycling

- charity shops

- freecycle/freegle: We have a couple of websites where you can offer things to a new home free of charge. I have rehomed everything from rockery rocks no longer wanted in our garden to furniture via a large quantity of sanitary products that I will never use due to my age and that my daughter didn't want. I even gave away 4 rubble sacks of mixed cables from my office at work (I swear they breed in IT rooms [emoji3])


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roomies.
> The weather in Germany is crazy. It is 55 F ! Is it winter or spring ????


It's a similar temperature here, but the wind makes it feel colder


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another Caravan-Serai recipe - Day Two of the 12 Days of Christmas



Harries Lamb Pottage

https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/harries-lamb-pottage/

Wheat is usually used instead of rice in preparing this dish, but for many rice makes for a richer dish. Serves about 8.


1 1/2 cups rice
5 quarts water
2 pounds lamb with bones, cut into pieces
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander seeds
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1/8 teaspoon cardamom
2 teaspoons salt
3 tablespoons butter, melted
Place rice in half of the water then allow to stand for 4 hours.

Place lamb, spices and the remaining water in a saucepan and bring to a boil, then cook over medium low heat for about 2 1/2 hours, removing any froth that rises from the meat, or until the meat is very well cooked and falling off the bone, adding more water if necessary. Add soaked rice with its water and salt to boiled lamb, then cook for another 1 hour or until both rice and meat are well cooked, stirring often and adding more water if necessary. Remove from heat and allow to cool enough so that bones can be removed. Place in processor and process into paste. Return mixture to saucepan and heat over low heat, stirring all the time. Place in a bowl and spread butter over top and serve.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good morning Heather. The minions are so cool ! I`ve seen all 4 movies.
> How are you and your critters ?



We are all well and happy!! I’m blessed. Think I’m going to have a minion marathon and watch all the rest of the movies with my little man.. it’s been so long, I’ve forgotten a lot of the stories.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Caravan-Serai recipe - Day Two of the 12 Days of Christmas
> 
> View attachment 258707
> 
> Harries Lamb Pottage
> 
> https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/harries-lamb-pottage/
> 
> Wheat is usually used instead of rice in preparing this dish, but for many rice makes for a richer dish. Serves about 8.
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 cups rice
> 5 quarts water
> 2 pounds lamb with bones, cut into pieces
> 1/2 teaspoon cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ground coriander seeds
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger
> 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1/4 teaspoon cayenne
> 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
> 1/8 teaspoon cardamom
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 3 tablespoons butter, melted
> Place rice in half of the water then allow to stand for 4 hours.
> 
> Place lamb, spices and the remaining water in a saucepan and bring to a boil, then cook over medium low heat for about 2 1/2 hours, removing any froth that rises from the meat, or until the meat is very well cooked and falling off the bone, adding more water if necessary. Add soaked rice with its water and salt to boiled lamb, then cook for another 1 hour or until both rice and meat are well cooked, stirring often and adding more water if necessary. Remove from heat and allow to cool enough so that bones can be removed. Place in processor and process into paste. Return mixture to saucepan and heat over low heat, stirring all the time. Place in a bowl and spread butter over top and serve.


Ooh yummy!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. Yes, I know. I was doing my singing exercises the last days to present perfect Christmas songs.


Yayyyy. Soon the CDR will be filled with Christmas songs and jokes. Heather sorted out the christmas tree lights - just remember if you bump into the tree give it a shake to light up the jellyfish string.
Linda has started on the songs. I have started on the jokes and Mark has started on the food. Anybody want to start on the drink?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Oh, me toooo! Overcast, but no rain. Luckily we had some windy conditions a few days ago and the mounds of leaves have vanished. Still plenty to go round. More winds up to 20 mph, will help more with leaf removal, but it’s also bringing in colder temps. Yesterday, it was hovering around 60F for a good part of the day. Still shorts weather.


If you can still wear shorts then it is still good.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is confusing for nature and animals.
> How are you Carol ?


I am my normal Monday self. [emoji3] [emoji33] Thank you for asking. And how are you and your leg?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I go through phases of selling stuff on eBay. I don't like to waste anything, so I think through:
> 
> - eBay
> 
> - Car Boot Fair
> 
> - recycling
> 
> - charity shops
> 
> - freecycle/freegle: We have a couple of websites where you can offer things to a new home free of charge. I have rehomed everything from rockery rocks no longer wanted in our garden to furniture via a large quantity of sanitary products that I will never use due to my age and that my daughter didn't want. I even gave away 4 rubble sacks of mixed cables from my office at work (I swear they breed in IT rooms [emoji3])


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Caravan-Serai recipe - Day Two of the 12 Days of Christmas
> 
> View attachment 258707
> 
> Harries Lamb Pottage
> 
> https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/harries-lamb-pottage/
> 
> Wheat is usually used instead of rice in preparing this dish, but for many rice makes for a richer dish. Serves about 8.
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 cups rice
> 5 quarts water
> 2 pounds lamb with bones, cut into pieces
> 1/2 teaspoon cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ground coriander seeds
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger
> 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1/4 teaspoon cayenne
> 1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
> 1/8 teaspoon cardamom
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 3 tablespoons butter, melted
> Place rice in half of the water then allow to stand for 4 hours.
> 
> Place lamb, spices and the remaining water in a saucepan and bring to a boil, then cook over medium low heat for about 2 1/2 hours, removing any froth that rises from the meat, or until the meat is very well cooked and falling off the bone, adding more water if necessary. Add soaked rice with its water and salt to boiled lamb, then cook for another 1 hour or until both rice and meat are well cooked, stirring often and adding more water if necessary. Remove from heat and allow to cool enough so that bones can be removed. Place in processor and process into paste. Return mixture to saucepan and heat over low heat, stirring all the time. Place in a bowl and spread butter over top and serve.


This one sounds quite interesting.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. Soon the CDR will be filled with Christmas songs and jokes. Heather sorted out the christmas tree lights - just remember if you bump into the tree give it a shake to light up the jellyfish string.
> Linda has started on the songs. I have started on the jokes and Mark has started on the food. Anybody want to start on the drink?


And let's not forget about Sabine giving us personal concerts of Christmas songs.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> We are all well and happy!! I’m blessed. Think I’m going to have a minion marathon and watch all the rest of the movies with my little man.. it’s been so long, I’ve forgotten a lot of the stories.


Your little boy will be glad watching the minion movies with you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. Soon the CDR will be filled with Christmas songs and jokes. Heather sorted out the christmas tree lights - just remember if you bump into the tree give it a shake to light up the jellyfish string.
> Linda has started on the songs. I have started on the jokes and Mark has started on the food. Anybody want to start on the drink?


I would be very satisfied with a hot chocolate.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am my normal Monday self. [emoji3] [emoji33] Thank you for asking. And how are you and your leg?


My leg is getting better from day to day. It is okay now. 
I feel today like that kitty:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Modern day crisis yesterday - I’m pretty sure our microwave warmed its last beaker of water yesterday afternoon. Was heating up some water, then strange noises started to exit the machine.....followed by an acrid electrical smell. Water wasnt even warm. It’s now unplugged - search is on for a new one. Early Xmas present for our house.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Modern day crisis yesterday - I’m pretty sure our microwave warmed its last beaker of water yesterday afternoon. Was heating up some water, then strange noises started to exit the machine.....followed by an acrid electrical smell. Water wasnt even warm. It’s now unplugged - search is on for a new one. Early Xmas present for our house.


The timing could have been better - before Black Friday would have been better. Then again , it could have been worse; kettles only ever seem to fail on Christmas Eve in this house


----------



## JoesMum

I am loving checking the post right now. Another lovely card has arrived. This time from @Toddrickfl1 Thank you Todd  [emoji319][emoji318]


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Good morning all.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]





Cheryl Hills said:


> Good morning all.


Good mornooning to you both


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I would be very satisfied with a hot chocolate.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji477] [emoji515]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My leg is getting better from day to day. It is okay now.
> I feel today like that kitty:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, good luck with breeding that egg.
> I just imagine you Todd sitting on that egg.... Sorry !


Well after speaking with Tortstork this morning it looks like my egg still has some development to go so it won't be this week.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Modern day crisis yesterday - I’m pretty sure our microwave warmed its last beaker of water yesterday afternoon. Was heating up some water, then strange noises started to exit the machine.....followed by an acrid electrical smell. Water wasnt even warm. It’s now unplugged - search is on for a new one. Early Xmas present for our house.


Oh dear. That is never good. [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am loving checking the post right now. Another lovely card has arrived. This time from @Toddrickfl1 Thank you Todd  [emoji319][emoji318]


[emoji24] [emoji24] I checked yesterday and I have not received a single one yet. Seems the SA post office is better at sending them out than receiving them.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


Good Morning.[emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well after speaking with Tortstork this morning it looks like my egg still has some development to go so it won't be this week.


Awww!


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good morning all.


Good Morning [emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] I checked yesterday and I have not received a single one yet. Seems the SA post office is better at sending them out than receiving them.


[emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well after speaking with Tortstork this morning it looks like my egg still has some development to go so it won't be this week.


Oh that is disappointing. Hang in there it will happen.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so sorry I missed your special day. I don't know where my head was. Hopefully the day was special for you and hubby treated you like the royalty you are!


Thank you so much! 
Yes, Hubby always does well by me!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> If you can still wear shorts then it is still good.[emoji3]



We can still wear shorts and flips!!!

The nights are chilly though! Hovering around 48!! Brrrr.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well after speaking with Tortstork this morning it looks like my egg still has some development to go so it won't be this week.


I have three Russians in the oven right now. One month as of today, and still developing.


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have three Russians in the oven right now. One month as of today, and still developing.


It's just as well you're not @Lyn W. She keeps wine in her oven. I am not sure baby torts should be drinking alcohol


----------



## Momof4

Well, I guess it really got cold last night because we had frost!!


----------



## Momof4

Love the cards I received from Heather and Todd!!!

I have enough to hang up now!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We can still wear shorts and flips!!!
> 
> The nights are chilly though! Hovering around 48!! Brrrr.


Mmmm. Nice warm jammies for bedtime.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have three Russians in the oven right now. One month as of today, and still developing.


That's awesome. Please share pics when they hatch.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's just as well you're not @Lyn W. She keeps wine in her oven. I am not sure baby torts should be drinking alcohol


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Modern day crisis yesterday - I’m pretty sure our microwave warmed its last beaker of water yesterday afternoon. Was heating up some water, then strange noises started to exit the machine.....followed by an acrid electrical smell. Water wasnt even warm. It’s now unplugged - search is on for a new one. Early Xmas present for our house.


I'm still using the very first microwave that we bought many, many years ago. It's the first carousel type they came out with, but I can't remember the name and there's no label on it. We bought it in the '60s. Can you imagine an appliance still working after 50 plus years?



JoesMum said:


> I am loving checking the post right now. Another lovely card has arrived. This time from @Toddrickfl1 Thank you Todd


Yes!!! It is quite pleasant receiving cards from around the world!


Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well after speaking with Tortstork this morning it looks like my egg still has some development to go so it won't be this week.



I'll be looking forward to watching info about this miracle.



Momof4 said:


> We can still wear shorts and flips!!!
> 
> The nights are chilly though! Hovering around 48!! Brrrr.


Too cold for me to wear shorts! As soon as it starts getting down in the 60s I pull out the sweats!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still using the very first microwave that we bought many, many years ago. It's the first carousel type they came out with, but I can't remember the name and there's no label on it. We bought it in the '60s. Can you imagine an appliance still working after 50 plus years?


My Mum still has hers from the 1970s. It's a Panasonic.




> Too cold for me to wear shorts!


I agree!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> That's awesome. Please share pics when they hatch.


I sure will. Plenty pics!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> It's just as well you're not @Lyn W. She keeps wine in her oven. I am not sure baby torts should be drinking alcohol


Ha Ha, lmao. That’s cute


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still using the very first microwave that we bought many, many years ago. It's the first carousel type they came out with, but I can't remember the name and there's no label on it. We bought it in the '60s. Can you imagine an appliance still working after 50 plus years?
> 
> 
> Yes!!! It is quite pleasant receiving cards from around the world!
> 
> 
> I'll be looking forward to watching info about this miracle.
> 
> 
> Too cold for me to wear shorts! As soon as it starts getting down in the 60s I pull out the sweats!


Wow, that’s well built machine!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still using the very first microwave that we bought many, many years ago. It's the first carousel type they came out with, but I can't remember the name and there's no label on it. We bought it in the '60s. Can you imagine an appliance still working after 50 plus years?
> 
> 
> Yes!!! It is quite pleasant receiving cards from around the world!
> 
> 
> I'll be looking forward to watching info about this miracle.
> 
> 
> Too cold for me to wear shorts! As soon as it starts getting down in the 60s I pull out the sweats!


Wow. That microwave is a keeper. They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I sure will. Plenty pics!


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] Got home with groceries to make supper , started it and the power goes off. Expected to last from 18.00 to 20.00 or 20.30. Oh well it's pizza for supper then. Life is so hard. [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] Got home with groceries to make supper , started it and the power goes off. Expected to last from 18.00 to 20.00 or 20.30. Oh well it's pizza for supper then. Life is so hard. [emoji6] [emoji6]


 Our hob is gas, so I can cook even in a powercut. We also have the barbecue I suppose 

What's causing the power problems Carol?


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Our hob is gas, so I can cook even in a powercut. We also have the barbecue I suppose
> 
> What's causing the power problems Carol?


Ah, I got my answer here



> Loadshedding had been imminent since it was announced in early November that Eskom has a low stockpile of coal and there had been a shutdown of 11 power station units for maintenance. the loadshedding this week is because a number of power generating units are out of service because of breakdowns...


https://www.capetownmagazine.com/loadshedding


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Wow. That microwave is a keeper. They don't make them like that anymore.



The newer microwaves are safer than the first ones that came out. 
I would really think about investing in a new one.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> The newer microwaves are safer than the first ones that came out.
> I would really think about investing in a new one.


As both Yvonne and my Mum are the same age, I suspect they're both working on theory that the radiation ain't killed 'em yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Couldn’t catch up today, but I will. Probably. [emoji849][emoji23] 
Just wanted to share with you a rather alarming announcement from daughter’s school... 

ATTENTION! THE ARMY WILL BE HOSTING A MINOR DRILL AT AND AROUND OUR SCHOOL CAMPUS TOMORROW, TUESDAY 4 DECEMBER 2018.

Hope to catch up with you tomorrow. Unless I get in the crossfire... Please think of me... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Couldn’t catch up today, but I will. Probably. [emoji849][emoji23]
> Just wanted to share with you a rather alarming announcement from daughter’s school...
> 
> ATTENTION! THE ARMY WILL BE HOSTING A MINOR DRILL AT AND AROUND OUR SCHOOL CAMPUS TOMORROW, TUESDAY 4 DECEMBER 2018.
> 
> Hope to catch up with you tomorrow. Unless I get in the crossfire... Please think of me... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Tin hats necessary for the school run? [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> My Mum still has hers from the 1970s. It's a Panasonic.


I think mine is a Sharp.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Wow. That microwave is a keeper. They don't make them like that anymore.


The white parts are now brown:


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> The newer microwaves are safer than the first ones that came out.
> I would really think about investing in a new one.


I know, but money is tight (read scarce). I never stand near it when it's working.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If it’s working keep it. In the case of microwave ovens though the new ones are higher wattage and this allows for food to be cooked faster. And if only Adam was regular like in days gone by. He would come to back me up that I’m no slouch with catching up when needed. All y’all’s newbies just lack the memories of those days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wibble


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It's just as well you're not @Lyn W. She keeps wine in her oven. I am not sure baby torts should be drinking alcohol



If there ever were such a case, I would claim said torts immediately!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wibble


Keep on wibbling


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wibble



??????


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> ??????


You haven't encountered British comedy Blackadder then 

Edmund Blackadder tries to prove he is mad by putting pencils up his nose and saying wibble.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> You haven't encountered British comedy Blackadder then
> 
> Edmund Blackadder tries to prove he is mad by putting pencils up his nose and saying wibble.



No, I will have to do some UTubing and get up to speed:-(( You are greatly increasing my British comedy knowledge ya know!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Wibble [emoji12][emoji217][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Recipe time..

12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking

Day 3: Leblabi - Chickpea Soup




Today's recipe is a hearty soup that will warm you up on the inside with the help of a little bit of pepper! Enjoy this soup on a cold winter's day with family and friends.

*Lablabi Chickpea Soup*

Serves about 8

1 1/2 cups chickpeas, washed, then soaked overnight in 10 cups water, mixed with 1/2 teaspoon baking soda

4 cloves garlic, crushed
1 hot pepper, finely chopped
4 tablespoons. finely chopped fresh coriander leaves
2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon ground caraway seeds
1 teaspoon oregano
1/2 teaspoon pepper
3 tablespoons lemon juice
3 tablespoons olive oil
croutons

Place the chickpeas with their water in a saucepan, then bring to boil. Cover, then cook over medium heat for 1 hour or until chickpeas are soft and tender. Add remaining ingredients, except croutons, then cook over medium heat for further 10 minutes. You can use an immersion blender to make it more of a creamy texture, or serve it as more of a chunky soup. Be sure to give the soup a good stir before serving.

Serve in individual bowls with each person adding croutons to taste.

Courtesy of https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/chickpea-soup-leblabi/


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Recipe time..
> 
> 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking
> 
> Day 3: Leblabi - Chickpea Soup
> 
> View attachment 258753
> 
> 
> Today's recipe is a hearty soup that will warm you up on the inside with the help of a little bit of pepper! Enjoy this soup on a cold winter's day with family and friends.
> 
> *Lablabi Chickpea Soup*
> 
> Serves about 8
> 
> 1 1/2 cups chickpeas, washed, then soaked overnight in 10 cups water, mixed with 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> 4 cloves garlic, crushed
> 1 hot pepper, finely chopped
> 4 tablespoons. finely chopped fresh coriander leaves
> 2 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 1 teaspoon ground caraway seeds
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 3 tablespoons lemon juice
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> croutons
> 
> Place the chickpeas with their water in a saucepan, then bring to boil. Cover, then cook over medium heat for 1 hour or until chickpeas are soft and tender. Add remaining ingredients, except croutons, then cook over medium heat for further 10 minutes. You can use an immersion blender to make it more of a creamy texture, or serve it as more of a chunky soup. Be sure to give the soup a good stir before serving.
> 
> Serve in individual bowls with each person adding croutons to taste.
> 
> Courtesy of https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/chickpea-soup-leblabi/


That's going in my soup collection!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Modern day crisis yesterday - I’m pretty sure our microwave warmed its last beaker of water yesterday afternoon. Was heating up some water, then strange noises started to exit the machine.....followed by an acrid electrical smell. Water wasnt even warm. It’s now unplugged - search is on for a new one. Early Xmas present for our house.


Sorry to read your Faraday cage is broken!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well after speaking with Tortstork this morning it looks like my egg still has some development to go so it won't be this week.


Next thing you know, you'll have a Christmas baby!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Recipe time..
> 
> 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking
> 
> Day 3: Leblabi - Chickpea Soup
> 
> View attachment 258753
> 
> 
> Today's recipe is a hearty soup that will warm you up on the inside with the help of a little bit of pepper! Enjoy this soup on a cold winter's day with family and friends.
> 
> *Lablabi Chickpea Soup*
> 
> Serves about 8
> 
> 1 1/2 cups chickpeas, washed, then soaked overnight in 10 cups water, mixed with 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> 4 cloves garlic, crushed
> 1 hot pepper, finely chopped
> 4 tablespoons. finely chopped fresh coriander leaves
> 2 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 1 teaspoon ground caraway seeds
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 3 tablespoons lemon juice
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> croutons
> 
> Place the chickpeas with their water in a saucepan, then bring to boil. Cover, then cook over medium heat for 1 hour or until chickpeas are soft and tender. Add remaining ingredients, except croutons, then cook over medium heat for further 10 minutes. You can use an immersion blender to make it more of a creamy texture, or serve it as more of a chunky soup. Be sure to give the soup a good stir before serving.
> 
> Serve in individual bowls with each person adding croutons to taste.
> 
> Courtesy of https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/chickpea-soup-leblabi/



Saved it!! Looks so good!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, that’s well built machine!


They don't make them like they used to!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> The newer microwaves are safer than the first ones that came out.
> I would really think about investing in a new one.


Usually Mother Nature takes care of that... at least in Florida. Thunderstorms, lightening, power outages, generator glitches...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I had to fuss at somebody this evening. I found a fur ball in the bearded dragon tank. Apparently Miss Pixie decided she wanted to visit. Fortunately, the bearded dragon did not seem terribly disturbed by her checking out the inside of his tank... with him in it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pixie loves to hang out on top of the bearded dragon tank. He doesn't seem to mind when she's up there.


However, tonight is the first time she's ever gotten into the tank.


----------



## DE42

Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Recipe time..
> 
> 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking
> 
> Day 3: Leblabi - Chickpea Soup
> 
> View attachment 258753
> 
> 
> Today's recipe is a hearty soup that will warm you up on the inside with the help of a little bit of pepper! Enjoy this soup on a cold winter's day with family and friends.
> 
> *Lablabi Chickpea Soup*
> 
> Serves about 8
> 
> 1 1/2 cups chickpeas, washed, then soaked overnight in 10 cups water, mixed with 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> 4 cloves garlic, crushed
> 1 hot pepper, finely chopped
> 4 tablespoons. finely chopped fresh coriander leaves
> 2 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 1 teaspoon ground caraway seeds
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 3 tablespoons lemon juice
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> croutons
> 
> Place the chickpeas with their water in a saucepan, then bring to boil. Cover, then cook over medium heat for 1 hour or until chickpeas are soft and tender. Add remaining ingredients, except croutons, then cook over medium heat for further 10 minutes. You can use an immersion blender to make it more of a creamy texture, or serve it as more of a chunky soup. Be sure to give the soup a good stir before serving.
> 
> Serve in individual bowls with each person adding croutons to taste.
> 
> Courtesy of https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/chickpea-soup-leblabi/


Ooo sounds yummy. But the picture has carrots but none in the recipe..[emoji28]


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Usually Mother Nature takes care of that... at least in Florida. Thunderstorms, lightening, power outages, generator glitches...


Don't let my sister near your microwaves! She goes through one at least once a year, she keeps forgetting forks and spoons in them[emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.


Howdy Dan! Good to know your alright.
What ya been up to?


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Howdy Dan! Good to know your alright.
> What ya been up to?


Found a girl I like and been dating her.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Found a girl I like and been dating her.


Congratulations! No wonder you haven't been around much[emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.



Yay!!!

What’s up?


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> Found a girl I like and been dating her.



Sorry, my app didn’t refresh!

We need details!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## DE42

She is a really good girl. She has Crohn's like I do and we met on a support website for Crohn's and UC. We have been dating for about a month and so far everything seems to be going well. I'm hoping things continue going well because I really like this girl. Her name is Sarah by the way LOL.


----------



## Bambam1989




----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> LMFAO!!!! You made up for the sheeping comment here!!!



Sorry. I did feel a bit sheepish posting that


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Omg.... that’s hilarious!!!



I knew a fellow mom would understand [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> GRINCH!!! I’ll install a fireplace ... the one legged pirate said he had two good hands to contribute



NO! I’m just green with envy [emoji6][emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sounds really yummy and it is healthy too.



***Typo alert!*** 
That should have been “Sounds really yummy BUT it is healthy too” 
[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Can't we set up a few CHE's for warmth in a corner somewhere?



And it’s still dark?


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> I never drew a comparison between a tortoise egg and a CrackerJack box before, but it would seem fitting. lol



I’m not sure I would put the words “egg” and “cracker” that close together [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Aaaannnnnddddd I have caught up with myself. I was obviously not running fast enough. It is 23.30 and almost Monday. Lena's favorite day of the week. So I will say good night and hope that Monday is a good one for everyone. I just have to get through the next 3 weeks then I will be on holiday until the 17th of Jan. I can't wait.
> 
> And I will leave you with this:
> Daughter: „Mom, can I get a cat or a dog at Christmas, please?“ Mom: „No honey, you will be getting turkey, like every Christmas!“



[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> That's kinda how my mind rolls. Scary ain't it?



You fit right in. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmm not much to catch up on this morning. Everybody must be tired out from their awesome weekends.
> Monday morning has started off with rain. Yayy. I just hope that the heat goes up by the time the power cuts off in my area for load shedding.
> I wonder what Christmas song is on the agenda for today. Last night I decided to watch two Christmas movies to get into the Christmas mood but this morning has dampened it a bit. (It is Monday, back at work and it is raining) although I AM grateful for the rain.
> 
> Whats on the agenda for me? Not much work to do so as soon as I have completed what I need to complete, I will be working on my calendars as I finally have all the necessary photo's from those I need.
> So from damp wet Cape Town have an awesome day.
> 
> Whats the difference between the Christmas alphabet and the ordinary alphabet? The Christmas alphabet has Noel



Do keep your spirits dry. 
The calendars you’re making are awesome. We had a relative who did it, but he gave up unfortunately. Same reason as yours - some people just wouldn’t send pictures and birthdays and just didn’t seem to care, which made the whole effort too much trouble. 

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] about “Noel”. Goes straight to my 7-year-old heart! 

Why is the letter E the only letter in the alphabet to get Christmas presents? 
_Because all the other letters are not-E._


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning roomies. It's Monday. Lena's favourite day... Well, until the school holiday starts anyway
> 
> I have a whole load of eBay stuff to post out today which will keep me busy. I also need to find an alternative Christmas present for a special friend as what I ordered is now not going to be delivered before early January [emoji35] I need to cancel that order and have a brainwave as to what else I can get her.
> 
> Other than that, Monday is laundry day for me. Necessary but not exactly exciting



So below the belt to mention the school holidays, Linda! 
Looks like you’re quite an eBay entrepreneur. [emoji23]
Good luck with finding your friend another present, and with laundry because we all know what comes after that... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Day 3 of my Christmas iTunes playlist has brought up The Wombles!



Those were the original green activists, right?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Lena, where are you? You must be enjoying your weekend. Anybody else awake besides Linda and myself?



Sorry. I was catching up on my sleep. Not in the literal sense of running around my bed. You know.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Poor mummy !



Indeed!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



What is this discrimination? All days of the week deserve equal treatment and equal opportunities to be loved. 
There, there, Monday. They don’t mean it. You’re the best. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! I meant to tell you a while back, THANK YOU. Your first eBay story about selling your sons game console inspired me.. so I made my first sale on eBay last week.. I have now found a whole new world for lots of stuff I need to get rid of! Good luck on the Christmas shopping.. sadly, i’m no help there.



The trouble with eBay is while lots of stuff does go out, plenty new stuff can get in. Hope you’re stronger than me [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. Soon the CDR will be filled with Christmas songs and jokes. Heather sorted out the christmas tree lights - just remember if you bump into the tree give it a shake to light up the jellyfish string.
> Linda has started on the songs. I have started on the jokes and Mark has started on the food. Anybody want to start on the drink?



Why is everyone looking at me?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I would be very satisfied with a hot chocolate.



Ah, you’re not looking at me. MONTGOMERY! Here, boy!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Modern day crisis yesterday - I’m pretty sure our microwave warmed its last beaker of water yesterday afternoon. Was heating up some water, then strange noises started to exit the machine.....followed by an acrid electrical smell. Water wasnt even warm. It’s now unplugged - search is on for a new one. Early Xmas present for our house.



It could have been worse - it could’ve happened to @Lyn W (God forbid)!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] I checked yesterday and I have not received a single one yet. Seems the SA post office is better at sending them out than receiving them.



Similar to PostNord. I only have two cards so far, but then the postperson usually comes once a week, if we’re lucky.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have three Russians in the oven right now. One month as of today, and still developing.



In the oven??


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Tin hats necessary for the school run? [emoji33]



Fortunately drop-off went smoothly, without an incident. No tin hats necessary yet, because in Denmark even the army doesn’t start its work day before 10 am. (Hope I’m not divulging any state secrets here[emoji33])


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wibble



Wibble. 
We miss @Tidgy’s Dad too.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I had to fuss at somebody this evening. I found a fur ball in the bearded dragon tank. Apparently Miss Pixie decided she wanted to visit. Fortunately, the bearded dragon did not seem terribly disturbed by her checking out the inside of his tank... with him in it.


[emoji33] You are lucky Miss Pixie didn't decide to "play" with the bearded dragon!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pixie loves to hang out on top of the bearded dragon tank. He doesn't seem to mind when she's up there.
> View attachment 258767
> 
> However, tonight is the first time she's ever gotten into the tank.



She looks very cozy on top of it. (I’m sure it’s warm.) Did she learn to open it?


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pixie loves to hang out on top of the bearded dragon tank. He doesn't seem to mind when she's up there.
> View attachment 258767
> 
> However, tonight is the first time she's ever gotten into the tank.


My sister's cat loves the warmth on top of her aquarium when the lights are on. Big mistake by Pixie to leave evidence of her visit although I am sure she is protesting her innocence!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.


Dan! Great to hear from you! We don't not see you enough in here and do miss you


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.



Hi Dan!!!! Long time no see. Or no no-see in the CDR?  Good to not-see you.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't let my sister near your microwaves! She goes through one at least once a year, she keeps forgetting forks and spoons in them[emoji33]


[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Found a girl I like and been dating her.



Ooh! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Found a girl I like and been dating her.


Ah. Should have known [emoji23]

Well done you [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> She is a really good girl. She has Crohn's like I do and we met on a support website for Crohn's and UC. We have been dating for about a month and so far everything seems to be going well. I'm hoping things continue going well because I really like this girl. Her name is Sarah by the way LOL.
> View attachment 258772



You guys look so cute together!! Thank you for sharing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> She is a really good girl. She has Crohn's like I do and we met on a support website for Crohn's and UC. We have been dating for about a month and so far everything seems to be going well. I'm hoping things continue going well because I really like this girl. Her name is Sarah by the way LOL.
> View attachment 258772


Oh, hello Sarah. You and Dan make a lovely a couple! 

As one of Dan's electronic Mums I approve


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


>


Ooh I haven't heard that one before. By reposting on the 4th, this officially becomes Day 4 of Christmas music


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> So below the belt to mention the school holidays, Linda!



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Those were the original green activists, right?


Yes, they were well ahead of their time.They were collecting rubbish and recycling on London's Wimbledon Common when I was a child. I used to love watching The Wombles on children's tv in the early 1970s. The band was sort of a spin off.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> The trouble with eBay is while lots of stuff does go out, plenty new stuff can get in. Hope you’re stronger than me [emoji85]


I buy very little on eBay, only necessities. Yesterday I bought some batteries and some parcel tape. JoesDad on the other hand spends far too much and has a large collection of Luton Town FC memorabilia thanks to eBay. It started with just collecting programmes and has got out of hand (in my opinion  )


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It could have been worse - it could’ve happened to @Lyn W (God forbid)!


[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Similar to PostNord. I only have two cards so far, but then the postperson usually comes once a week, if we’re lucky.


We get deliveries to our house daily except on Sundays. Well, usually anyway. Our regular postie seems to have Monday as his day off and if there's nobody to cover then we get no mail.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I buy very little on eBay, only necessities. Yesterday I bought some batteries and some parcel tape. JoesDad on the other hand spends far too much and has a large collection of Luton Town FC memorabilia thanks to eBay. It started with just collecting programmes and has got out of hand (in my opinion  )



I’m sure JoesDad is of a different opinion. 
I have a couple of collections — Kinder Surprise toys, Soviet stamps — that would get out of hand if I were on eBay. [emoji85]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Fortunately drop-off went smoothly, without an incident. No tin hats necessary yet, because in Denmark even the army doesn’t start its work day before 10 am. (Hope I’m not divulging any state secrets here[emoji33])


The British comedy Yes Prime Minister had something to say about that  This series was about the workings of government and this clip is a conversation between the Prime Minister and his Private Secretary (Number 10 refers to 10 Downing Street, the PM's office and residence.)






PM: What about the other Nato Armies
PS: Oh they're alright. On weekdays, anyway
PM: Weekdays?
PS: Yes, the Dutch, Danish and Belgian armies go home for the weekend
PM: So, on the whole, if the Russians are going to invade we'd prefer them to do it between Mondays and Fridays. Is this widely known?
PS: Well, if I know it, I'm sure the Russians do. The Kremlin usually gets NATO defence information before it filters through to us at Number 10.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Wibble.
> We miss @Tidgy’s Dad too.


Wibble makes me think of John.  It was him that started it


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! Happy Tuesday to you.

It's a very frosty start to the day, but the sun is out 

As soon as my groceries have been delivered, I am ignoring the ironing and going out for a walk!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The British comedy Yes Prime Minister had something to say about that  This series was about the workings of government and this clip is a conversation between the Prime Minister and his Private Secretary (Number 10 refers to 10 Downing Street, the PM's office and residence.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM: What about the other Nato Armies
> PS: Oh they're alright. On weekdays, anyway
> PM: Weekdays?
> PS: Yes, the Dutch, Danish and Belgian armies go home for the weekend
> PM: So, on the whole, if the Russians are going to invade we'd prefer them to do it between Mondays and Fridays. Is this widely known?
> PS: Well, if I know it, I'm sure the Russians do. The Kremlin usually gets NATO defence information before it filters through to us at Number 10.



Husband teaches international relations. This is THE classic. He even gave a foreign policy workshop once based solely on Yes, Prime Minister. 

I might be able sometimes to say a word or three against the Lord of the Rings just to tease him, but both Yes, Minister and Yes, Prime Minister are sacred in our home. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Wibble makes me think of John.  It was him that started it



I think of him too. At least Adam pops in sometimes.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all! Happy Tuesday to you.
> 
> It's a very frosty start to the day, but the sun is out
> 
> As soon as my groceries have been delivered, I am ignoring the ironing and going out for a walk!



Enjoy your walk, Linda! It’s the healthy choice in this case. [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Just a quick mention for long-standing roomie Ewa (@Pearly) who is having major surgery today. She told us in the Card Exchange PM so not all of you will be aware.



Pearly said:


> Hey Guys, I’m having a pretty major surgery tomorrow am and asking for healing thoughts, prayer, good juju, whatever that is for you, if you can just connect spiritually with me and root for me, for good outcome, and pain to be well managed (worried about that). I’m supposed to be sent home tomorrow, they are just removing a big piece of metal (plate and several big screws) but it is a major surgery under general anesthesia, so I will appreciate any spiritual support I can get. Been off forum lately bcs trying to get stuff done for the kids and house etc. I’ll be out of commision for few wks so perfect time to write Christmas cards love, Ewa (Ava)



Ewa, I hope you recover quickly! Out thoughts are most definitely with you xx


----------



## JoesMum

And here I am back from my 3.5 mile walk. Beautiful, if chilly, day

Here’s Tonbridge Castle and the River Medway


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning everyone [emoji851]


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning everyone [emoji851]


Good morning to you


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Ooo sounds yummy. But the picture has carrots but none in the recipe..[emoji28]



You know those “artsy” types. 

Photographer - “Hey, add some color around the finished dish to make it look good. 
Chef - “...but, but, but there arent carrots IN the soup.”
Photographer - “No matter, no one will notice” . Now, get on with it.
Chef - mumbles..shakes head, and grabs some “color” for the photo op.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> In the oven??


Incubator!


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well after speaking with Tortstork this morning it looks like my egg still has some development to go so it won't be this week.


Maybe a "Christmas Tortoise" ? That would be cool !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] I checked yesterday and I have not received a single one yet. Seems the SA post office is better at sending them out than receiving them.


South African snail post......


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have three Russians in the oven right now. One month as of today, and still developing.


That sounds so funny: I have 3 Russians in the oven right now .....
Don`t let that Lena hear, she is Russian. @Kristoff


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> You know those “artsy” types.
> 
> Photographer - “Hey, add some color around the finished dish to make it look good.
> Chef - “...but, but, but there arent carrots IN the soup.”
> Photographer - “No matter, no one will notice” . Now, get on with it.
> Chef - mumbles..shakes head, and grabs some “color” for the photo op.


[emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pixie loves to hang out on top of the bearded dragon tank. He doesn't seem to mind when she's up there.
> View attachment 258767
> 
> However, tonight is the first time she's ever gotten into the tank.


My cats do the same: Lying on the tortoise enclosures. The cats love the warmth of the enclosures.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.


Hi Dan. Good to read that you are o.k.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Found a girl I like and been dating her.


Great ! Congratulations !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> She is a really good girl. She has Crohn's like I do and we met on a support website for Crohn's and UC. We have been dating for about a month and so far everything seems to be going well. I'm hoping things continue going well because I really like this girl. Her name is Sarah by the way LOL.
> View attachment 258772


I am wishing you both all the best. 
Btw. Sarah is good looking.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> What is this discrimination? All days of the week deserve equal treatment and equal opportunities to be loved.
> There, there, Monday. They don’t mean it. You’re the best. [emoji85]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just a quick mention for long-standing roomie Ewa (@Pearly) who is having major surgery today. She told us in the Card Exchange PM so not all of you will be aware.
> 
> 
> 
> Ewa, I hope you recover quickly! Out thoughts are most definitely with you xx


@Pearly 
Ewa, all my best wishes to you ! I hope you are well again soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> And here I am back from my 3.5 mile walk. Beautiful, if chilly, day
> 
> Here’s Tonbridge Castle and the River Medway
> View attachment 258792




What? No kayaks?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> What? No kayaks?


Not at that precise point. The canoe club's buildings are just to the left on my side of the river


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time to celebrate and partake in another holiday tradition in our home.

*Eid il-Burbara* or Saint Barbara's Day (Arabic: عيد البربارة‎), is a holiday annually celebrated on December 4 (Gregorian calendar), December 17 (Julian calendar), among Middle Eastern Christians in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Palestine and Turkey (Hatay Province). ] It is celebrated in honour of the Christian Saint and Martyr Saint Barbara. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself as many different characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.

The traditional food made on this feast is Burbara, a bowl of boiled wheat grains, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar.

A common practice in Lebanon on Eid il-Burbara finds its source in the story of Saint Barbara who, it was believed was miraculously saved from persecution while fleeing: She ran through freshly planted wheat fields, which grew instantly to cover her path.

This miracle is celebrated symbolically by planting wheat seeds (or chick peas, barley grains, beans, lentils, etc.) in cotton wool on Saint Barbara’s feast day. The seeds germinate and grow up to around 6 inches in time for Christmas, when the shoots are used to decorate the nativity scene usually placed below the Christmas tree.


Here is a pix of wifey’s home-made burbara that we’ll have for a morning special treat.




Here’s the recipe - https://www.askchefdennis.com/burbara-middle-eastern-wheat-berry-porridge-with-dish-away/


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Time to celebrate and partake in another holiday tradition in our home.
> 
> *Eid il-Burbara* or Saint Barbara's Day (Arabic: عيد البربارة‎), is a holiday annually celebrated on December 4 (Gregorian calendar), December 17 (Julian calendar), among Middle Eastern Christians in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Palestine and Turkey (Hatay Province). ] It is celebrated in honour of the Christian Saint and Martyr Saint Barbara. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself as many different characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.
> 
> The traditional food made on this feast is Burbara, a bowl of boiled wheat grains, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar.
> 
> A common practice in Lebanon on Eid il-Burbara finds its source in the story of Saint Barbara who, it was believed was miraculously saved from persecution while fleeing: She ran through freshly planted wheat fields, which grew instantly to cover her path.
> 
> This miracle is celebrated symbolically by planting wheat seeds (or chick peas, barley grains, beans, lentils, etc.) in cotton wool on Saint Barbara’s feast day. The seeds germinate and grow up to around 6 inches in time for Christmas, when the shoots are used to decorate the nativity scene usually placed below the Christmas tree.
> 
> 
> Here is a pix of wifey’s home-made burbara that we’ll have for a morning special treat.
> 
> View attachment 258809
> 
> 
> Here’s the recipe - https://www.askchefdennis.com/burbara-middle-eastern-wheat-berry-porridge-with-dish-away/



I am so glad TFO food is zero calorie. That’s yummy


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.


I've been wondering about you. Glad to hear you're ok.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> She is a really good girl. She has Crohn's like I do and we met on a support website for Crohn's and UC. We have been dating for about a month and so far everything seems to be going well. I'm hoping things continue going well because I really like this girl. Her name is Sarah by the way LOL.
> View attachment 258772



Sarah is so pretty!!!!
Does she know about your CDR family here?
I hope you stick around more!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Time to celebrate and partake in another holiday tradition in our home.
> 
> *Eid il-Burbara* or Saint Barbara's Day (Arabic: عيد البربارة‎), is a holiday annually celebrated on December 4 (Gregorian calendar), December 17 (Julian calendar), among Middle Eastern Christians in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Palestine and Turkey (Hatay Province). ] It is celebrated in honour of the Christian Saint and Martyr Saint Barbara. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself as many different characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.
> 
> The traditional food made on this feast is Burbara, a bowl of boiled wheat grains, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar.
> 
> A common practice in Lebanon on Eid il-Burbara finds its source in the story of Saint Barbara who, it was believed was miraculously saved from persecution while fleeing: She ran through freshly planted wheat fields, which grew instantly to cover her path.
> 
> This miracle is celebrated symbolically by planting wheat seeds (or chick peas, barley grains, beans, lentils, etc.) in cotton wool on Saint Barbara’s feast day. The seeds germinate and grow up to around 6 inches in time for Christmas, when the shoots are used to decorate the nativity scene usually placed below the Christmas tree.
> 
> 
> Here is a pix of wifey’s home-made burbara that we’ll have for a morning special treat.
> 
> View attachment 258809
> 
> 
> Here’s the recipe - https://www.askchefdennis.com/burbara-middle-eastern-wheat-berry-porridge-with-dish-away/


I LOVE learning (and eating!) cuisine from a range of cultures!
I just printed out this recipe and will be definitely giving it a try!!!!
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Oh, MY!!!! I just received a PACKAGE from a mysterious person who may or may not live in Texas!
As much as I would LOOOOOVE to open it now, I will be a GOOD T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. participant and WAIT until Christmas day to open it!
My personal postal inspector, Monty, is checking it out...probably checking for anything edible...





I guess it passed inspection!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> I LOVE learning (and eating!) cuisine from a range of cultures!
> I just printed out this recipe and will be definitely giving it a try!!!!
> THANK YOU!!!!!




It’s quite tasty and, if you minimize the sugar, quite satsfying in small portions. Nuts, grain, spices, and the pomegranate adds a nice burst of freshness. Tastes best when made the night before, all the nuts and wheat soak in the flavors. Then eaten warmed in the morning.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! I just received a PACKAGE from a mysterious person who may or may not live in Texas!
> As much as I would LOOOOOVE to open it now, I will be a GOOD T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. participant and WAIT until Christmas day to open it!
> My personal postal inspector, Monty, is checking it out...probably checking for anything edible...
> 
> View attachment 258810
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it passed inspection!!!
> 
> View attachment 258811


Don't forget that you define when TORTOISE opening day is this year. Normally, it's done a few days before Christmas as the day itself is too chaotic for most people 

How long can you hold out? Although yours is only the second TORTOISE to arrive so far, I think


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That sounds so funny: I have 3 Russians in the oven right now .....
> Don`t let that Lena hear, she is Russian. @Kristoff



And here I was thinking of visiting you in the new year.  
 !!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! I just received a PACKAGE from a mysterious person who may or may not live in Texas!
> As much as I would LOOOOOVE to open it now, I will be a GOOD T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. participant and WAIT until Christmas day to open it!
> My personal postal inspector, Monty, is checking it out...probably checking for anything edible...
> 
> View attachment 258810
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it passed inspection!!!
> 
> View attachment 258811





JoesMum said:


> Don't forget that you define when TORTOISE opening day is this year. Normally, it's done a few days before Christmas as the day itself is too chaotic for most people
> 
> How long can you hold out? Although yours is only the second TORTOISE to arrive so far, I think



Yaaaay! Monty thinks we should open now and leave the empty box to him. [emoji23]

About the opening date, I’ll be traveling from the 20th, so we could either (1) have the unwrapping day before then, or (2) I get an exception [emoji56], or (3) you’ll all have to wait until I’m back (beginning of the new year) to see my TORTOISE — and I’ll have to wait too. [emoji24]

Let’s see how many packages will be arriving this and next week.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaay! Monty thinks we should open now and leave the empty box to him. [emoji23]
> 
> About the opening date, I’ll be traveling from the 20th, so we could either (1) have the unwrapping day before then, or (2) I get an exception [emoji56], or (3) you’ll all have to wait until I’m back (beginning of the new year) to see my TORTOISE — and I’ll have to wait too. [emoji24]
> 
> Let’s see how many packages will be arriving this and next week.


The 19th sounds good


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Recipe time..
> 
> 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking
> 
> Day 3: Leblabi - Chickpea Soup
> 
> View attachment 258753
> 
> 
> Today's recipe is a hearty soup that will warm you up on the inside with the help of a little bit of pepper! Enjoy this soup on a cold winter's day with family and friends.
> 
> *Lablabi Chickpea Soup*
> 
> Serves about 8
> 
> 1 1/2 cups chickpeas, washed, then soaked overnight in 10 cups water, mixed with 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 
> 4 cloves garlic, crushed
> 1 hot pepper, finely chopped
> 4 tablespoons. finely chopped fresh coriander leaves
> 2 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 1 teaspoon ground caraway seeds
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 3 tablespoons lemon juice
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> croutons
> 
> Place the chickpeas with their water in a saucepan, then bring to boil. Cover, then cook over medium heat for 1 hour or until chickpeas are soft and tender. Add remaining ingredients, except croutons, then cook over medium heat for further 10 minutes. You can use an immersion blender to make it more of a creamy texture, or serve it as more of a chunky soup. Be sure to give the soup a good stir before serving.
> 
> Serve in individual bowls with each person adding croutons to taste.
> 
> Courtesy of https://www.arabamerica.com/recipe/chickpea-soup-leblabi/


I wondered about this recipe: It says to add the chickpeas with their water. Does that mean the baking soda water you've soaked them in?


Bee62 said:


> @Pearly
> Ewa, all my best wishes to you ! I hope you are well again soon.


Yes, that goes double for me. It's not fun being incapacitated. Hope you're feeling better soon.



Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! I just received a PACKAGE from a mysterious person who may or may not live in Texas!
> As much as I would LOOOOOVE to open it now, I will be a GOOD T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. participant and WAIT until Christmas day to open it!
> My personal postal inspector, Monty, is checking it out...probably checking for anything edible...
> 
> View attachment 258810
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it passed inspection!!!
> 
> View attachment 258811


What a pretty kitty!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our hob is gas, so I can cook even in a powercut. We also have the barbecue I suppose
> 
> What's causing the power problems Carol?


They are doing maintenance on some of the stations. But basically it is extremely poor management if you break it down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As both Yvonne and my Mum are the same age, I suspect they're both working on theory that the radiation ain't killed 'em yet.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Couldn’t catch up today, but I will. Probably. [emoji849][emoji23]
> Just wanted to share with you a rather alarming announcement from daughter’s school...
> 
> ATTENTION! THE ARMY WILL BE HOSTING A MINOR DRILL AT AND AROUND OUR SCHOOL CAMPUS TOMORROW, TUESDAY 4 DECEMBER 2018.
> 
> Hope to catch up with you tomorrow. Unless I get in the crossfire... Please think of me... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Is that normal?[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


That was my mother's attitude about smoking. And she was right too. She died an old age and it wasn't from smoking.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The white parts are now brown:
> 
> View attachment 258739


Lol. That is old. But impressive that it has lasted so long.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wibble


Wibble Wobble? I don't feel like a newbie anymore. [emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I had to fuss at somebody this evening. I found a fur ball in the bearded dragon tank. Apparently Miss Pixie decided she wanted to visit. Fortunately, the bearded dragon did not seem terribly disturbed by her checking out the inside of his tank... with him in it.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having a heck of a time getting my fire up to speed this a.m. Yesterday I brought up a couple wheelbarrows of wood to stack outside my door, but it had been rained on for a week or so, and it's soaked through. It's burning, but not a nice blazing fire. . . the kind that heats up the house. If you want to get warm by this fire, you have to practically stand on the woodstove (not good for the soles of your shoes).


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a heck of a time getting my fire up to speed this a.m. Yesterday I brought up a couple wheelbarrows of wood to stack outside my door, but it had been rained on for a week or so, and it's soaked through. It's burning, but not a nice blazing fire. . . the kind that heats up the house. If you want to get warm by this fire, you have to practically stand on the woodstove (not good for the soles of your shoes).


At least your fire is going. Hubby decided that ours would be more efficient with a "heat reclaimer" so it is now out of order while he builds one. We still have central heat but I don't like having to use the extra electric


----------



## Momof4

I really hope my package actually reaches its destination! 
I mailed it a few weeks ago!
[emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]

I did take a pic of the contents just in case.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I really hope my package actually reaches its destination!
> I mailed it a few weeks ago!
> [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> I did take a pic of the contents just in case.



Are you pretending that neither my, nor Bea’s package is from you? Well played, Kathy, well played! 
 [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pixie loves to hang out on top of the bearded dragon tank. He doesn't seem to mind when she's up there.
> View attachment 258767
> 
> However, tonight is the first time she's ever gotten into the tank.


Mmm Pixie is siamese. She is Beautiful!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Are we going to have a present opening day? I enjoyed that last year.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey everyone. Just checking in to let you all know I'm doing ok.


That is great news Dan. So glad you popped in. We miss you!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Don't let my sister near your microwaves! She goes through one at least once a year, she keeps forgetting forks and spoons in them[emoji33]


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Found a girl I like and been dating her.


That is even better news. Yayyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> She is a really good girl. She has Crohn's like I do and we met on a support website for Crohn's and UC. We have been dating for about a month and so far everything seems to be going well. I'm hoping things continue going well because I really like this girl. Her name is Sarah by the way LOL.
> View attachment 258772


Oh Sarah is pretty. And she has quite a catch standing right next to her too. [emoji6] I am really happy for you Dan. And I must say you are looking quite well and very happy.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


>


I like it !!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> ***Typo alert!***
> That should have been “Sounds really yummy BUT it is healthy too”
> [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sabine was NOT amused with me. [emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do keep your spirits dry.
> The calendars you’re making are awesome. We had a relative who did it, but he gave up unfortunately. Same reason as yours - some people just wouldn’t send pictures and birthdays and just didn’t seem to care, which made the whole effort too much trouble.
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] about “Noel”. Goes straight to my 7-year-old heart!
> 
> Why is the letter E the only letter in the alphabet to get Christmas presents?
> _Because all the other letters are not-E._


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Does this mean I don't have to post a joke for today?[emoji6]


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Mmm Pixie is siamese. She is Beautiful!!



BEAUTIFUL cat!!! (...and smart!)[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sorry. I was catching up on my sleep. Not in the literal sense of running around my bed. You know.


Now now TMI Lena. TMI.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What is this discrimination? All days of the week deserve equal treatment and equal opportunities to be loved.
> There, there, Monday. They don’t mean it. You’re the best. [emoji85]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Why is everyone looking at me?


Because you are just so good at it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It could have been worse - it could’ve happened to @Lyn W (God forbid)!


Blaspheme ![emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Are we going to have a present opening day? I enjoyed that last year.



I think we opened our gifts Christmas morning? Which tends to vary a bit since we’re in such different time zones!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
That would be my suggestion.
But if people are going out of town, then I think they could open them when convenient but as close to Christmas as possible?
How does that sound?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Fortunately drop-off went smoothly, without an incident. No tin hats necessary yet, because in Denmark even the army doesn’t start its work day before 10 am. (Hope I’m not divulging any state secrets here[emoji33])


Waaahhhhhaaaahhhhaaa (Evil laugh). I will plan my next attack for before 10 am then.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Couldn’t catch up today, but I will. Probably. [emoji849][emoji23]
> Just wanted to share with you a rather alarming announcement from daughter’s school...
> 
> ATTENTION! THE ARMY WILL BE HOSTING A MINOR DRILL AT AND AROUND OUR SCHOOL CAMPUS TOMORROW, TUESDAY 4 DECEMBER 2018.
> 
> Hope to catch up with you tomorrow. Unless I get in the crossfire... Please think of me... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



WHAT IN THE WORLD??!?![emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh, hello Sarah. You and Dan make a lovely a couple!
> 
> As one of Dan's electronic Mums I approve


As another one I approve too. But tell her if she hurts you we will have to kidnap her and set her right.....just saying very innocently. [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I think we opened our gifts Christmas morning? Which tends to vary a bit since we’re in such different time zones!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> That would be my suggestion.
> But if people are going out of town, then I think they could open them when convenient but as close to Christmas as possible?
> How does that sound?



That sounds good! 
My Christmas Eve should be quieter 
and the time zone thing messes things up.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The British comedy Yes Prime Minister had something to say about that  This series was about the workings of government and this clip is a conversation between the Prime Minister and his Private Secretary (Number 10 refers to 10 Downing Street, the PM's office and residence.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM: What about the other Nato Armies
> PS: Oh they're alright. On weekdays, anyway
> PM: Weekdays?
> PS: Yes, the Dutch, Danish and Belgian armies go home for the weekend
> PM: So, on the whole, if the Russians are going to invade we'd prefer them to do it between Mondays and Fridays. Is this widely known?
> PS: Well, if I know it, I'm sure the Russians do. The Kremlin usually gets NATO defence information before it filters through to us at Number 10.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all! Happy Tuesday to you.
> 
> It's a very frosty start to the day, but the sun is out
> 
> As soon as my groceries have been delivered, I am ignoring the ironing and going out for a walk!


Good plan. You have my support if anybody (JoesDad) gives you a hard time about it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just a quick mention for long-standing roomie Ewa (@Pearly) who is having major surgery today. She told us in the Card Exchange PM so not all of you will be aware.
> 
> 
> 
> Ewa, I hope you recover quickly! Out thoughts are most definitely with you xx


Sending good healing vibes your way. Ummmmmm. Ummmmmmm. Ummmmmm.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning everyone [emoji851]


Good Morning.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You know those “artsy” types.
> 
> Photographer - “Hey, add some color around the finished dish to make it look good.
> Chef - “...but, but, but there arent carrots IN the soup.”
> Photographer - “No matter, no one will notice” . Now, get on with it.
> Chef - mumbles..shakes head, and grabs some “color” for the photo op.


Are you experienced photographer or the chef?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe a "Christmas Tortoise" ? That would be cool !


Just make sure you skimp on the Christmas and birthday gift if it is.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> South African snail post......


Yip.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> The British comedy Yes Prime Minister had something to say about that  This series was about the workings of government and this clip is a conversation between the Prime Minister and his Private Secretary (Number 10 refers to 10 Downing Street, the PM's office and residence.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM: What about the other Nato Armies
> PS: Oh they're alright. On weekdays, anyway
> PM: Weekdays?
> PS: Yes, the Dutch, Danish and Belgian armies go home for the weekend
> PM: So, on the whole, if the Russians are going to invade we'd prefer them to do it between Mondays and Fridays. Is this widely known?
> PS: Well, if I know it, I'm sure the Russians do. The Kremlin usually gets NATO defence information before it filters through to us at Number 10.



Yes, Minister and Yes, Prime Minister were both ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!!
[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Time to celebrate and partake in another holiday tradition in our home.
> 
> *Eid il-Burbara* or Saint Barbara's Day (Arabic: عيد البربارة‎), is a holiday annually celebrated on December 4 (Gregorian calendar), December 17 (Julian calendar), among Middle Eastern Christians in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Palestine and Turkey (Hatay Province). ] It is celebrated in honour of the Christian Saint and Martyr Saint Barbara. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself as many different characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.
> 
> The traditional food made on this feast is Burbara, a bowl of boiled wheat grains, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar.
> 
> A common practice in Lebanon on Eid il-Burbara finds its source in the story of Saint Barbara who, it was believed was miraculously saved from persecution while fleeing: She ran through freshly planted wheat fields, which grew instantly to cover her path.
> 
> This miracle is celebrated symbolically by planting wheat seeds (or chick peas, barley grains, beans, lentils, etc.) in cotton wool on Saint Barbara’s feast day. The seeds germinate and grow up to around 6 inches in time for Christmas, when the shoots are used to decorate the nativity scene usually placed below the Christmas tree.
> 
> 
> Here is a pix of wifey’s home-made burbara that we’ll have for a morning special treat.
> 
> View attachment 258809
> 
> 
> Here’s the recipe - https://www.askchefdennis.com/burbara-middle-eastern-wheat-berry-porridge-with-dish-away/


Looks yummmmmmyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaay! Monty thinks we should open now and leave the empty box to him. [emoji23]
> 
> About the opening date, I’ll be traveling from the 20th, so we could either (1) have the unwrapping day before then, or (2) I get an exception [emoji56], or (3) you’ll all have to wait until I’m back (beginning of the new year) to see my TORTOISE — and I’ll have to wait too. [emoji24]
> 
> Let’s see how many packages will be arriving this and next week.


Noooooo. No waiting until after. Before please. Even if mine arrives late.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That was my mother's attitude about smoking. And she was right too. She died an old age and it wasn't from smoking.


Ha ha. Isn't that the case most of the time. It is like a drunk causing an accident and walking away with a few scratches where the person who did not drink does not.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yay! Mail just came and it has my art supply order in it(they had to reship because they sent me the wrong stuff). They got it right this time! YAY *Shrieks in delight and disappears into the art room*


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a heck of a time getting my fire up to speed this a.m. Yesterday I brought up a couple wheelbarrows of wood to stack outside my door, but it had been rained on for a week or so, and it's soaked through. It's burning, but not a nice blazing fire. . . the kind that heats up the house. If you want to get warm by this fire, you have to practically stand on the woodstove (not good for the soles of your shoes).


Oh dear. You better put the other wood near it so it can dry out a bit before being used.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Don't forget that you define when TORTOISE opening day is this year. Normally, it's done a few days before Christmas as the day itself is too chaotic for most people
> 
> How long can you hold out? Although yours is only the second TORTOISE to arrive so far, I think



What day would the TORTOISE participants like to open their package?
I am open to suggestions.[emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I really hope my package actually reaches its destination!
> I mailed it a few weeks ago!
> [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> I did take a pic of the contents just in case.


I am sure it will. And even if it arrives late it is the thought that counts. Whoever it is intended for will wait patiently I am sure.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are you pretending that neither my, nor Bea’s package is from you? Well played, Kathy, well played!
> [emoji6][emoji6]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Are we going to have a present opening day? I enjoyed that last year.


Me too and I wasn't even part of it.[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s quite tasty and, if you minimize the sugar, quite satsfying in small portions. Nuts, grain, spices, and the pomegranate adds a nice burst of freshness. Tastes best when made the night before, all the nuts and wheat soak in the flavors. Then eaten warmed in the morning.



Thanks- that’s good to know!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> What day would the TORTOISE participants like to open their package?
> I am open to suggestions.[emoji2]


Why not ask in the TORTOISE PM?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I think we opened our gifts Christmas morning? Which tends to vary a bit since we’re in such different time zones!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> That would be my suggestion.
> But if people are going out of town, then I think they could open them when convenient but as close to Christmas as possible?
> How does that sound?


I will go with the flow.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Just make sure you skimp on the Christmas and birthday gift if it is.


Was supposed to say NOT skimp...


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Yay! Mail just came and it has my art supply order in it(they had to reship because they sent me the wrong stuff). They got it right this time! YAY *Shrieks in delight and disappears into the art room*


o-O. And there goes Bambam. Not see you in a couple of days and enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> What day would the TORTOISE participants like to open their package?
> I am open to suggestions.[emoji2]


I like either as close to Christamas or the 19th as well. But will go with the flow.


----------



## Moozillion

In regards to the TORTOISE gift-opening, I think it’s MOST FUN when everyone does it at the same, or nearly the same time.
Due to traveling and general holiday chaos, shall we say December 19th?


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> In regards to the TORTOISE gift-opening, I think it’s MOST FUN when everyone does it at the same, or nearly the same time.
> Due to traveling and general holiday chaos, shall we say December 19th?


[emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## CarolM

And I managed to catch up. 

First the jokes. I couldn't decide which one so here are three:

I've bought my wife a fridge for Christmas: I can't wait to see her face light up when she opens it.

If you cross mistletoe with a duck, do you get a Christmas cracker?

You can tell Santa is a man, because no woman would ever wear the same outfit every year


----------



## CarolM

We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I think we opened our gifts Christmas morning? Which tends to vary a bit since we’re in such different time zones!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> That would be my suggestion.
> But if people are going out of town, then I think they could open them when convenient but as close to Christmas as possible?
> How does that sound?



We always opened TORTOISE ones a day or two before Christmas. But let’s see if enough presents arrive by the 19th.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> As another one I approve too. But tell her if she hurts you we will have to kidnap her and set her right.....just saying very innocently. [emoji6]



Will we release the Wool Spider (if she exists), capt’n? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. You better put the other wood near it so it can dry out a bit before being used.


A lot of it is termite ridden. Don't dare bring it in until it's ready to go into the stove. But stacked on my porch, as it is, it's dry and hopefully will dry out in a couple days.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Yay! Mail just came and it has my art supply order in it(they had to reship because they sent me the wrong stuff). They got it right this time! YAY *Shrieks in delight and disappears into the art room*



Do polish some jellyfish before you set out to work. It always helps to have a bit of light when you do art.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.


* Round of applause to Jarrod *

Bravo! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Will we release the Wool Spider (if she exists), capt’n? [emoji33][emoji33]


Mmmmmm. Hopefully that won't be necessary...... does anybody know where she stashes the really itchy underwear....just in case ( Not looks around questioningly)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Will we release the Wool Spider (if she exists), capt’n? [emoji33][emoji33]


If it's too bad, it might have to be the Leprechaun. Hopefully it won't be though. She looks too nice to be horrible to our Dan


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> What day would the TORTOISE participants like to open their package?
> I am open to suggestions.[emoji2]



December 19th for me. But I’ll do my best to wait if I have to. *faints from saying that*


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> A lot of it is termite ridden. Don't dare bring it in until it's ready to go into the stove. But stacked on my porch, as it is, it's dry and hopefully will dry out in a couple days.


Ohhh. Yes leave it outside for sure.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> * Round of applause to Jarrod *
> 
> Bravo! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


[emoji3] [emoji3] Big smile on my face. Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.



I’ll listen tomorrow, but looks so elegant from here!!! Well done, Carol’s son!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If it's too bad, it might have to be the Leprechaun. Hopefully it won't be though. She looks to nice to be horrible to our Dan


[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> December 19th for me. But I’ll do my best to wait if I have to. *faints from saying that*


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll listen tomorrow, but looks so elegant from here!!! Well done, Carol’s son!


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] Thank you.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> If it's too bad, it might have to be the Leprechaun. Hopefully it won't be though. She looks to nice to be horrible to our Dan



@DE42 will be hesitant now to introduce that lovely-looking girl to his CDR family. He might even start thinking he should’ve left us in the dark... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## DE42

I'm hoping one day she may be my wifey.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I'm hoping one day she may be my wifey.


Take your time. Don't be too pushy and scare her off.


----------



## DE42

The plan is. (And we all know how plans go lol) but if we are still together and doing well after a full year I'm going to propose to her. We met for the first time at the Renaissance fair so I figured if we can make it back around to the next one that will be the place but I asked her to spend the rest of her life with me.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I'm hoping one day she may be my wifey.


He's back. Now tell me young Daniel, have your real family had the opportunity to meet Sarah yet?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> He's back. Now tell me young Daniel, have your real family had the opportunity to meet Sarah yet?


Some of them but not all of them yet. We're not taking it too fast LOL.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Some of them but not all of them yet. We're not taking it too fast LOL.


As long as the important ones have. That's all that matters. Extended family don't need to get involved.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> As long as the important ones have. That's all that matters. Extended family don't need to get involved.


Well she spent my sister and went through her approval LOL she still has to meet with my mom and dad. And hopefully we can do that this coming weekend. She can be a little shy so having to ease her into meeting people lol but I've met her mom which she lives with her mom currently. And I have met her older brother. we was supposed to meet with her best friend / cousin last weekend but unfortunately the weather made what we was going to do in possible.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Well she spent my sister and went through her approval LOL she still has to meet with my mom and dad. And hopefully we can do that this coming weekend. She can be a little shy so having to ease her into meeting people lol but I've met her mom which she lives with her mom currently. And I have met her older brother. we was supposed to meet with her best friend / cousin last weekend but unfortunately the weather made what we was going to do in possible.


Actually sisters are harder to please. I'd let my Son off with inspection by Sister


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.


And you should be!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Day 4 of our 12 Days of Holiday Recipes

*Moroccan Roasted Chicken with Preserved Lemons


*

Chicken with Preserved Lemon and Olives is a classic Moroccan dish. The roasting method calls for marinating whole chickens with a Moroccan spice rub and then slow-roasting the chickens the next day. A savory onion, lemon, and saffron sauce is prepared stove top.

Ingredients

1 whole chicken
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/2 teaspoon turmeric
1/4 teaspoon saffron threads (crumbled)
1 small clove garlic (finely chopped or pressed)
1 tablespoon cilantro (chopped, fresh)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon lemon juice 

For the Sauce:

2 large onions (yellow or white)
2 cloves garlic
1 teaspoon ginger
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon turmeric
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
1 cinnamon stick (optional)
1 teaspoon smen (Moroccan preserved butter - optional, or use ghee)
3 to 4 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/4 teaspoon saffron threads (crumbled)
1 preserved lemon (quartered and seeds removed)
Handful of olives (red or green)

All the step-by-strp instructions are included in the link below... Enjoy!

https://www.thespruceeats.com/moroccan-roast-chicken-with-preserved-lemons-2394656

*Preserved Lemons*

Preserved lemons are lemons which have been pickled in salt and their juices. Also called pickled lemons, they add a salty, distinctive lemon flavor to Moroccan tagines, sauces, and salads.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/how-to-make-moroccan-preserved-lemons-2394973


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big day here...no, not a microwave update. Sully is getting a full deep soak as we speak. Not an easy task for a 70 pound plus Sulcata, or for the Keeper lifting in and out of our tub! Was a lot easier under 20 pounds...


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.



That was beautiful!!! 
He’s so handsome too!!


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> I'm hoping one day she may be my wifey.



So sweet!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yip.



I got a card all the way from South Africa today!!! Thanks Carol!! It was like sending me a jellyfish in the middle of the night[emoji847]


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> The plan is. (And we all know how plans go lol) but if we are still together and doing well after a full year I'm going to propose to her. We met for the first time at the Renaissance fair so I figured if we can make it back around to the next one that will be the place but I asked her to spend the rest of her life with me.



That is so sweet! I don’t even know you but I’m very proud for you. She looks like a beautiful girl (inside & out) and y’all make a handsome couple! I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.



A sign he was raised by a wonderful mother. You have every right to be proud and no need to be biased. He deserves the praise!


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening! I took me a while to catch up because I let myself get so far behind! Cold weather brings extra chores for me at home and I always save most of my vacation time at work for the end of the year so that just means that the days I do work are extra busy... sheesh!!! I feel like I’ve barely gotten home and it’s bed time already [emoji848]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> @DE42 will be hesitant now to introduce that lovely-looking girl to his CDR family. He might even start thinking he should’ve left us in the dark... [emoji33][emoji33]


Nah he knows that we are just looking after him.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm hoping one day she may be my wifey.


Ooooh. Wedding bells in the air .


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As long as the important ones have. That's all that matters. Extended family don't need to get involved.


Just CDR family.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> And you should be!


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Day 4 of our 12 Days of Holiday Recipes
> 
> *Moroccan Roasted Chicken with Preserved Lemons
> 
> View attachment 258831
> *
> 
> Chicken with Preserved Lemon and Olives is a classic Moroccan dish. The roasting method calls for marinating whole chickens with a Moroccan spice rub and then slow-roasting the chickens the next day. A savory onion, lemon, and saffron sauce is prepared stove top.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 whole chicken
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger
> 1/2 teaspoon turmeric
> 1/4 teaspoon saffron threads (crumbled)
> 1 small clove garlic (finely chopped or pressed)
> 1 tablespoon cilantro (chopped, fresh)
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice
> 
> For the Sauce:
> 
> 2 large onions (yellow or white)
> 2 cloves garlic
> 1 teaspoon ginger
> 1/2 teaspoon black pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon white pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon turmeric
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
> 1 cinnamon stick (optional)
> 1 teaspoon smen (Moroccan preserved butter - optional, or use ghee)
> 3 to 4 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 1/4 teaspoon saffron threads (crumbled)
> 1 preserved lemon (quartered and seeds removed)
> Handful of olives (red or green)
> 
> All the step-by-strp instructions are included in the link below... Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/moroccan-roast-chicken-with-preserved-lemons-2394656
> 
> *Preserved Lemons*
> 
> Preserved lemons are lemons which have been pickled in salt and their juices. Also called pickled lemons, they add a salty, distinctive lemon flavor to Moroccan tagines, sauces, and salads.
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/how-to-make-moroccan-preserved-lemons-2394973


I am getting so hungry.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day here...no, not a microwave update. Sully is getting a full deep soak as we speak. Not an easy task for a 70 pound plus Sulcata, or for the Keeper lifting in and out of our tub! Was a lot easier under 20 pounds...


Lol. I bet it was. Lucky Sully. He must be enjoying it so much.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That was beautiful!!!
> He’s so handsome too!!


[emoji9] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji24] Thank you. I think so too. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I got a card all the way from South Africa today!!! Thanks Carol!! It was like sending me a jellyfish in the middle of the night[emoji847]


Yayyyyyyy. I am glad mine are arriving. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> A sign he was raised by a wonderful mother. You have every right to be proud and no need to be biased. He deserves the praise!


I am smiling from ear to ear. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! I took me a while to catch up because I let myself get so far behind! Cold weather brings extra chores for me at home and I always save most of my vacation time at work for the end of the year so that just means that the days I do work are extra busy... sheesh!!! I feel like I’ve barely gotten home and it’s bed time already [emoji848]


Ha ha ha. We are suckers for punishment.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
Happy Hump day.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Well she spent my sister and went through her approval LOL she still has to meet with my mom and dad. And hopefully we can do that this coming weekend. She can be a little shy so having to ease her into meeting people lol but I've met her mom which she lives with her mom currently. And I have met her older brother. we was supposed to meet with her best friend / cousin last weekend but unfortunately the weather made what we was going to do in possible.



She can meet us too, someday. Your Addams (Adam’s?) family. [emoji23][emoji85] You seriously look very sweet together. Like a good match. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



JoesMum said:


> Actually sisters are harder to please. I'd let my Son off with inspection by Sister



ROFL! Does JoesBro know about this? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.



Brilliant! Well done, Jarrod! Hope this will be my daughter someday playing in front of the whole school! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

I had to laugh about the shorts though. This is SA in December, right? [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day here...no, not a microwave update. Sully is getting a full deep soak as we speak. Not an easy task for a 70 pound plus Sulcata, or for the Keeper lifting in and out of our tub! Was a lot easier under 20 pounds...



That’s a gargantuan task. Well done, Keeper! [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, all! Hope everyone is well: Bee with her voice exercises, Bambam with her art, Heather with her sleep, Carol with her Wednesday, Linda with her not ironing, Mark with no microwave... Oh no, I’ve just botched that attempt at wishing everyone a great day... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day here...no, not a microwave update. Sully is getting a full deep soak as we speak. Not an easy task for a 70 pound plus Sulcata, or for the Keeper lifting in and out of our tub! Was a lot easier under 20 pounds...


Well that was your gym work out done for the day. You have to be careful with your back when they get to that size!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> She can meet us too, someday. Your Addams (Adam’s?) family. [emoji23][emoji85] You seriously look very sweet together. Like a good match. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL! Does JoesBro know about this? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Oh yes. He and his sister are very close. He would much rather introduce any girlfriend first to his sister rather than us.

And if either of them has someone in tow that they don't happen to have mentioned then the other will happily dob them in with me [emoji23]

That said, it's rarely a surprise to me... Instagram usually has given the game away.

Top tip for any parent... follow your kids social media accounts, but NEVER comment, NEVER like and NEVER tag them. The second you do then you remind them you are there.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Brilliant! Well done, Jarrod! Hope this will be my daughter someday playing in front of the whole school! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> I had to laugh about the shorts though. This is SA in December, right? [emoji23][emoji8]


Yes it does look a little odd to those of us who associate December with cold not hot.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, all! Hope everyone is well: Bee with her voice exercises, Bambam with her art, Heather with her sleep, Carol with her Wednesday, Linda with her not ironing, Mark with no microwave... Oh no, I’ve just botched that attempt at wishing everyone a great day... [emoji33][emoji33]


I have just done the ironing; there wasn't much fortunately


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all and the 5th day of my iTunes advent calendar. Today on shuffle ot came up with Mariah Carey


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all and the 5th day of my iTunes advent calendar. Today on shuffle ot came up with Mariah Carey


My 23rd wedding anniversary is coming up at the end of the month. I would like to play some music to celebate the occasion. What do you think of "Battleship Chains" by Volbeat?


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> My 23rd wedding anniversary is coming up at the end of the month. I would like to play some music to celebate the occasion. What do you think of "Battleship Chains" by Volbeat?



I had to Google to listen to it because the youtube you linked to won’t play here. The lyrics had me worried until I googled those as well and read them properly. I thought it was a complaint at first 

Congratulations on 23 years  We are at 28 years of marriage now.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oh, MY!!!! I just received a PACKAGE from a mysterious person who may or may not live in Texas!
> As much as I would LOOOOOVE to open it now, I will be a GOOD T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. participant and WAIT until Christmas day to open it!
> My personal postal inspector, Monty, is checking it out...probably checking for anything edible...
> 
> View attachment 258810
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it passed inspection!!!
> 
> View attachment 258811


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
The first Christmas parcel has arrived ????? GREAT !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And here I was thinking of visiting you in the new year.
> !!!!


It was Cheryl who said this ! Not me ! I would never put a Russian into my oven. So I will be glad when you visit me in the new year.
We can put some delocious food in the oven and drink some wine.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> I had to Google to listen to it because the youtube you linked to won’t play here. The lyrics had me worried until I googled those as well and read them properly. I thought it was a complaint at first
> 
> Congratulations on 23 years  We are at 28 years of marriage now.


Congrats to you as well. It's tradition for my wife and me to take jabs at eachother on our anniversary. God only knows what she has in store for me!


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> Congrats to you as well. It's tradition for my wife and me to take jabs at eachother on our anniversary. God only knows what she has in store for me!



After so long, the lovey dovey stuff tends to be overridden by a shared sense of humour  We’re much the same!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day here...no, not a microwave update. Sully is getting a full deep soak as we speak. Not an easy task for a 70 pound plus Sulcata, or for the Keeper lifting in and out of our tub! Was a lot easier under 20 pounds...


Were you soaking with Sully together ??? Sounds so.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Well that was your gym work out done for the day. You have to be careful with your back when they get to that size!



Luckily, I found the perfect large extra reinforced produce box, with handles that Sully just fit in. Made things easier for the lift up two flights of stairs... down, is a whole lot easier.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our room with a view


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, all! Hope everyone is well: Bee with her voice exercises, Bambam with her art, Heather with her sleep, Carol with her Wednesday, Linda with her not ironing, Mark with no microwave... Oh no, I’ve just botched that attempt at wishing everyone a great day... [emoji33][emoji33]


A great day for you too. What is your day filled with ????


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Our room with a view
> 
> View attachment 258865


Hi Mark, and a nice view. Indeed.


----------



## Bee62

Good morning roomies. For everyone who needs a little inspiration for Christmans. 
Here is a warm burning fire and some nice Christmas songs to relax.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes. He and his sister are very close. He would much rather introduce any girlfriend first to his sister rather than us.
> 
> And if either of them has someone in tow that they don't happen to have mentioned then the other will happily dob them in with me [emoji23]
> 
> That said, it's rarely a surprise to me... Instagram usually has given the game away.
> 
> Top tip for any parent... follow your kids social media accounts, but NEVER comment, NEVER like and NEVER tag them. The second you do then you remind them you are there.



Thank you for the tip. I’ll stalk my child when she’s old enough to be on social media [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> My 23rd wedding anniversary is coming up at the end of the month. I would like to play some music to celebate the occasion. What do you think of "Battleship Chains" by Volbeat?



Not sure about “to kick nobody but you”, but other than that sounds great! [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting...https://amp.livescience.com/64215-earth-turtle-photo.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting...https://amp.livescience.com/64215-earth-turtle-photo.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> 
> View attachment 258871


Mud turtles always look grumpy. This one may have good reason!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting...https://amp.livescience.com/64215-earth-turtle-photo.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> 
> View attachment 258871


That's just the cutest darned picture EVER!!! Well, I love snapping turtles anyway, but how cute is that?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Wow!


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> My 23rd wedding anniversary is coming up at the end of the month. I would like to play some music to celebate the occasion. What do you think of "Battleship Chains" by Volbeat?



Not my typical style of music but after listening, I like.. reminds me of the motley crew.. congrats on the anniversary! 23 years is something to be proud of!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> And here I am back from my 3.5 mile walk. Beautiful, if chilly, day
> 
> Here’s Tonbridge Castle and the River Medway
> View attachment 258792


I miss walks with views like that!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I checked on the mud turtle hatchlings this morning, and Bold was bright-eyed and begging. He ducked back into his hide when he saw me getting ready to take his picture. Then he thought about it for maybe a second and came right back out.

Me: What changed your mind?
Bold: WILL WORK FOR FOOD.
Me: Okay... I can live with that... Smile for the camera...
Bold: ...



Don't worry, I paid well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Mud turtles always look grumpy. This one may have good reason!
> View attachment 258872


Whahahahaha! Trying not to fall out of my chair, I'm laughing so hard! It would have to be a mud turtle...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I haven't been referring to the two, three-striped mud turtle hatchlings lately as the Micro Muds... Mainly because they're growing at vastly different rates. When we got them in late August 2018, they were very close to the same size, smaller than a U.S. quarter dollar coin.

Pinstripe has barely grown since then, although he/she has grown a little bit. Pinstripe's SCL is slightly over 1 inch, so I think Pinstripe still qualifies as a MICRO Mud. 

Bold, on the other hand, has graduated from being a MICRO Mud to being a MINI Mud. Bold has a SCL between 1.25 and 1.5 inches now. He eats well, continues to grow, and is getting better in front of the camera.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I checked on the mud turtle hatchlings this morning, and Bold was bright-eyed and begging. He ducked back into his hide when he saw me getting ready to take his picture. Then he thought about it for maybe a second and came right back out.
> 
> Me: What changed your mind?
> Bold: WILL WORK FOR FOOD.
> Me: Okay... I can live with that... Smile for the camera...
> Bold: ...
> View attachment 258873
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I paid well.



Someone has been taking lessons from @Moozillion ’s Jacques


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Someone has been taking lessons from @moozillion’s Jacques


Maybe Bold overheard me talking about Jacques' page in the TFO calendar... I think Bold has aspirations... and a role model! 

@Moozillion Bea, I can only imagine what I'm in for this year... 

Seriously though, if Bold continues to put on size at this rate, he may be big enough in a few months to fill out a high resolution photo.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe Bold overheard me talking about Jacques' page in the TFO calendar... I think Bold has aspirations... and a role model!
> 
> @Moozillion Bea, I can only imagine what I'm in for this year...
> 
> Seriously though, if Bold continues to put on size at this rate, he may be big enough in a few months to fill out a high resolution photo.



[emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The heat is out in my office building. It's an old building. And I'm cold. Not freezing, but uncomfortably cool. Enough for the temperature be distracting. So I'm resorting to hot tea.

Clicking my heels together didn't get me back to the UK for a proper cream tea... Tea with sweetener (even sugar) and milk (or cream)... Ohhhhhh, and SCONES, with butter, jam, and cream. There was this great little place in Lytham... and in Harrogate. Afternoon tea was one of my favorite things about England. Along with the gardens... but alas, I digress...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It isn't nearly as romantic a notion, to have to walk down the hall to the water fountain, to get water to heat it up in the microwave, to bring it back to my desk to make tea.  At least the tea brings back good memories, and maybe that will keep me warm long enough to try and get some paperwork off my desk.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting...https://amp.livescience.com/64215-earth-turtle-photo.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> 
> View attachment 258871


Weird ! I have to look twice at the pic to see the turtle !


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I checked on the mud turtle hatchlings this morning, and Bold was bright-eyed and begging. He ducked back into his hide when he saw me getting ready to take his picture. Then he thought about it for maybe a second and came right back out.
> 
> Me: What changed your mind?
> Bold: WILL WORK FOR FOOD.
> Me: Okay... I can live with that... Smile for the camera...
> Bold: ...
> View attachment 258873
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I paid well.


Soo cute ! Thank you both for the pic. Bold has deserved his food well.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting...https://amp.livescience.com/64215-earth-turtle-photo.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> 
> View attachment 258871



Interesting to learn who _snapped_ that picture and how.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I checked on the mud turtle hatchlings this morning, and Bold was bright-eyed and begging. He ducked back into his hide when he saw me getting ready to take his picture. Then he thought about it for maybe a second and came right back out.
> 
> Me: What changed your mind?
> Bold: WILL WORK FOR FOOD.
> Me: Okay... I can live with that... Smile for the camera...
> Bold: ...
> View attachment 258873
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I paid well.



I see you’re working on your calendar entries for next year. Well done, Bold!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> The heat is out in my office building. It's an old building. And I'm cold. Not freezing, but uncomfortably cool. Enough for the temperature be distracting. So I'm resorting to hot tea.
> 
> Clicking my heels together didn't get me back to the UK for a proper cream tea... Tea with sweetener (even sugar) and milk (or cream)... Ohhhhhh, and SCONES, with butter, jam, and cream. There was this great little place in Lytham... and in Harrogate. Afternoon tea was one of my favorite things about England. Along with the gardens... but alas, I digress...


I lived in Harrogate from age 11. I still think of it as home despite having no family there now.

And Betty's is THE tea room to visit in the UK. It has 2 branches in York and at Harlow Carr Gardens, but the original branch next the Stray is the best


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Don't you just love it, when you're making hot tea, and then you miss a critical step like heating up the water? 

Yep, it's that kind of day.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe Bold overheard me talking about Jacques' page in the TFO calendar... I think Bold has aspirations... and a role model!
> 
> @Moozillion Bea, I can only imagine what I'm in for this year...
> 
> Seriously though, if Bold continues to put on size at this rate, he may be big enough in a few months to fill out a high resolution photo.



SNAP’ish. We need more turtles in the competition!!


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been referring to the two, three-striped mud turtle hatchlings lately as the Micro Muds... Mainly because they're growing at vastly different rates. When we got them in late August 2018, they were very close to the same size, smaller than a U.S. quarter dollar coin.
> 
> Pinstripe has barely grown since then, although he/she has grown a little bit. Pinstripe's SCL is slightly over 1 inch, so I think Pinstripe still qualifies as a MICRO Mud.
> 
> Bold, on the other hand, has graduated from being a MICRO Mud to being a MINI Mud. Bold has a SCL between 1.25 and 1.5 inches now. He eats well, continues to grow, and is getting better in front of the camera.


Can you post pics of the Micro turts too ? Please.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> The heat is out in my office building. It's an old building. And I'm cold. Not freezing, but uncomfortably cool. Enough for the temperature be distracting. So I'm resorting to hot tea.
> 
> Clicking my heels together didn't get me back to the UK for a proper cream tea... Tea with sweetener (even sugar) and milk (or cream)... Ohhhhhh, and SCONES, with butter, jam, and cream. There was this great little place in Lytham... and in Harrogate. Afternoon tea was one of my favorite things about England. Along with the gardens... but alas, I digress...



By “the heat is out” do you mean there’s no sunshine today in Florida? [emoji23]

@Moozillion knows all about high tea that side of the Atlantic. You two should arrange a meeting


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> The heat is out in my office building. It's an old building. And I'm cold. Not freezing, but uncomfortably cool. Enough for the temperature be distracting. So I'm resorting to hot tea.
> 
> Clicking my heels together didn't get me back to the UK for a proper cream tea... Tea with sweetener (even sugar) and milk (or cream)... Ohhhhhh, and SCONES, with butter, jam, and cream. There was this great little place in Lytham... and in Harrogate. Afternoon tea was one of my favorite things about England. Along with the gardens... but alas, I digress...


Don`t catch a cold. Use several heat bulbs for tortoises around you to stay warm.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> By “the heat is out” do you mean there’s no sunshine today in Florida? [emoji23]
> 
> @Moozillion knows all about high tea that side of the Atlantic. You two should arrange a meeting


Oh, there's plenty of sunshine outside... and blue sky, too. Just not much warmth to go with it. Overnight temperatures may drop down just below freezing tonight.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Can you post pics of the Micro turts too ? Please.


I'm glad you enjoy! Pinstripe hasn't been feeling all that photogenic lately, but this one is PINSTRIPE from several weeks ago.



And this one is BOLD from the same time frame. 



Pinstripe shows as much growth between the scutes NOW as Bold did THEN. Bold has grown much more since then... And Bold MAY be turning blond on me! Apparently, there is blond phase of three-striped mud turtles, and Bold has me wondering.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Don`t catch a cold. Use several heat bulbs for tortoises around you to stay warm.


Right now I'm wishing for a CHE or radiant heat panel! I may have to get a small space heater to put under my desk to keep my feet warm.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad you enjoy! Pinstripe hasn't been feeling all that photogenic lately, but this one is PINSTRIPE from several weeks ago.
> View attachment 258893
> 
> 
> And this one is BOLD from the same time frame.
> View attachment 258892
> 
> 
> Pinstripe shows as much growth between the scutes NOW as Bold did THEN. Bold has grown much more since then... And Bold MAY be turning blond on me! Apparently, there is blond phase of three-striped mud turtles, and Bold has me wondering.


Oh yes, I enjoy your pics of micro turtles very much ! Why are tiny turtles and tortoises are so darned cute ??? But they are.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I couldn't decide between herbal tea and regular caffeinated tea, so I opted for a tall cup of "somewhat-caffeinated Irish breakfast peppermint tea." Not bad, actually.


Some of you might find my cup appropriate...


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I couldn't decide between herbal tea and regular caffeinated tea, so I opted for a tall cup of "somewhat-caffeinated Irish breakfast peppermint tea." Not bad, actually.
> View attachment 258894
> 
> Some of you might find my cup appropriate...


I think it fits ! You are a crazy cat lady like I am.


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> I checked on the mud turtle hatchlings this morning, and Bold was bright-eyed and begging. He ducked back into his hide when he saw me getting ready to take his picture. Then he thought about it for maybe a second and came right back out.
> 
> Me: What changed your mind?
> Bold: WILL WORK FOR FOOD.
> Me: Okay... I can live with that... Smile for the camera...
> Bold: ...
> View attachment 258873
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I paid well.



LOVE IT!!!!!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Someone has been taking lessons from @Moozillion ’s Jacques



Hahaha!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe Bold overheard me talking about Jacques' page in the TFO calendar... I think Bold has aspirations... and a role model!
> 
> @Moozillion Bea, I can only imagine what I'm in for this year...
> 
> Seriously though, if Bold continues to put on size at this rate, he may be big enough in a few months to fill out a high resolution photo.



I think the mud turtles have a LOT of personality!!!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Interesting to learn who _snapped_ that picture and how.



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If I’m to go on a vacation this year I’ll be making my reservations here at this Hampton Inn

I found one with this place next door and ,well I do like the ladies

. Down the lane is a beach where I might find some waffles to eat as well

.


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> I couldn't decide between herbal tea and regular caffeinated tea, so I opted for a tall cup of "somewhat-caffeinated Irish breakfast peppermint tea." Not bad, actually.
> View attachment 258894
> 
> Some of you might find my cup appropriate...



Cute cup!


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Well she spent my sister and went through her approval LOL she still has to meet with my mom and dad. And hopefully we can do that this coming weekend. She can be a little shy so having to ease her into meeting people lol but I've met her mom which she lives with her mom currently. And I have met her older brother. we was supposed to meet with her best friend / cousin last weekend but unfortunately the weather made what we was going to do in possible.


My now husband proposed to me after being together for less than 2months. Had a 4 month engagement only because I wanted to get married in the spring. Been together almost 10years. When you know- YOU KNOW. Congrats


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't you just love it, when you're making hot tea, and then you miss a critical step like heating up the water?
> 
> Yep, it's that kind of day.


Yep, you find out real quick, it’s not hot, when the tea does not steep!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bambam1989 said:


> My now husband proposed to me after being together for less than 2months. Had a 4 month engagement only because I wanted to get married in the spring. Been together almost 10years. When you know- YOU KNOW. Congrats


That is so true!


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I’m to go on a vacation this year I’ll be making my reservations here at this Hampton Inn
> View attachment 258901
> I found one with this place next door and ,well I do like the ladies
> View attachment 258902
> . Down the lane is a beach where I might find some waffles to eat as well
> View attachment 258903
> .


I wish you much fun on your vacation !
But please stay near the pool so that the Zombies don`t get you. Beware of waitresses that make you naked by flirting with you when you pay your bill and don`t fear nude sunbathers that eat waffles.
Have fun my friend !


----------



## Bee62

On my last vacation these signs in front of the hotel said:















In the hotel bar I found this sign. Makes sense !






More sense than this sign at the hotel pool:








In a park I found this helpful sign. Good that I am a woman !





Found a nice place to build a house but then I read this sign:


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, there's plenty of sunshine outside... and blue sky, too. Just not much warmth to go with it. Overnight temperatures may drop down just below freezing tonight.


It got down to 18F here last night. Clunker's wagon held its temps nicely though but his breakfast was late due to all the weeds being frozen.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I’m to go on a vacation this year I’ll be making my reservations here at this Hampton Inn
> View attachment 258901
> I found one with this place next door and ,well I do like the ladies
> View attachment 258902
> . Down the lane is a beach where I might find some waffles to eat as well
> View attachment 258903
> .


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> My now husband proposed to me after being together for less than 2months. Had a 4 month engagement only because I wanted to get married in the spring. Been together almost 10years. When you know- YOU KNOW. Congrats



That's awesome!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> On my last vacation these signs in front of the hotel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the hotel bar I found this sign. Makes sense !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sense than this sign at the hotel pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a park I found this helpful sign. Good that I am a woman !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice place to build a house but then I read this sign:


Lol that's awesome.


----------



## DE42

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I’m to go on a vacation this year I’ll be making my reservations here at this Hampton Inn
> View attachment 258901
> I found one with this place next door and ,well I do like the ladies
> View attachment 258902
> . Down the lane is a beach where I might find some waffles to eat as well
> View attachment 258903
> .


Lol love these lol


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> My now husband proposed to me after being together for less than 2months. Had a 4 month engagement only because I wanted to get married in the spring. Been together almost 10years. When you know- YOU KNOW. Congrats



That’s pretty much our story too and 22yrs later it’s still awesome!!


----------



## Momof4

It’s dark a really rainy today!!! 
Love it!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Perfect job for a TFO member

http://federalgovernmentjobs.us/job...ource=fgj&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=agent


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have three Russians in the oven right now. One month as of today, and still developing.


I have 3 French, 2 Australian and 3 Italian in my oven at the moment.......
......we are talking wines here aren't we?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok folks, it’s *Day 5 of the Christmas Recipe Bonanza*

A Very Popular Sweet - Awwamat

_This was and is still my favorite recipe as a little kid. My mother would mix all the ingredients and we would sit on the floor with a big pot of oil boiling and she would let me put a spoon in the dough and get some and drop into the oil. Once it got light brown we would take it out and drain it and then dip it into a bowl of homemade syrup (attar) and eat it hot- I would eat and eat till I got a stomach ache, but it was worth it- so much better then the American doughnut. ~Rita_




*Awwamat*

INGREDIENTS
2 cups flour
4 tablespoons cornstarch
1⁄4 ounce dry yeast
1⁄4 teaspoon sugar
1 1⁄4 cups water
1⁄4 teaspoon salt
2 cups syrup (attar)
oil (for deep frying)


DIRECTIONS

Mix flour, salt, and cornstarch.
Dissolve yeast in 1/4 cup of water and sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoons sugar.
Add yeast mixture and 1 cup of water to flour and cornstarch. Beat well until smooth. (Batter should have the same consistency as pancake mix). Set aside one hour to rise.
Heat oil in a deep-frying pan on medium to high heat
Dip a tablespoon in water and pick up a small portion of the batter and slowly drop it into the hot oil. Repeat until all the batter is used.
Fry until light brown. Remove and dip in prepared cold attar (syrup).
Serve while hot.

Attar is one cup sugar to ½ cup water cook like a light syrup and if you like add a drop of rose or orange blossom water for taste.

Enjoy!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> On my last vacation these signs in front of the hotel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the hotel bar I found this sign. Makes sense !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sense than this sign at the hotel pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a park I found this helpful sign. Good that I am a woman !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice place to build a house but then I read this sign:



[emoji848][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, it’s *Day 5 of the Christmas Recipe Bonanza*
> 
> A Very Popular Sweet - Awwamat
> 
> _This was and is still my favorite recipe as a little kid. My mother would mix all the ingredients and we would sit on the floor with a big pot of oil boiling and she would let me put a spoon in the dough and get some and drop into the oil. Once it got light brown we would take it out and drain it and then dip it into a bowl of homemade syrup (attar) and eat it hot- I would eat and eat till I got a stomach ache, but it was worth it- so much better then the American doughnut. ~Rita_
> 
> View attachment 258917
> 
> 
> *Awwamat*
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tablespoons cornstarch
> 1⁄4 ounce dry yeast
> 1⁄4 teaspoon sugar
> 1 1⁄4 cups water
> 1⁄4 teaspoon salt
> 2 cups syrup (attar)
> oil (for deep frying)
> 
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Mix flour, salt, and cornstarch.
> Dissolve yeast in 1/4 cup of water and sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoons sugar.
> Add yeast mixture and 1 cup of water to flour and cornstarch. Beat well until smooth. (Batter should have the same consistency as pancake mix). Set aside one hour to rise.
> Heat oil in a deep-frying pan on medium to high heat
> Dip a tablespoon in water and pick up a small portion of the batter and slowly drop it into the hot oil. Repeat until all the batter is used.
> Fry until light brown. Remove and dip in prepared cold attar (syrup).
> Serve while hot.
> 
> Attar is one cup sugar to ½ cup water cook like a light syrup and if you like add a drop of rose or orange blossom water for taste.
> 
> Enjoy!



I can’t take all this goodness!!!

I’m over here cooking hamburgers in a pan with a side of frozen curly fries!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, it’s *Day 5 of the Christmas Recipe Bonanza*
> 
> A Very Popular Sweet - Awwamat
> 
> _This was and is still my favorite recipe as a little kid. My mother would mix all the ingredients and we would sit on the floor with a big pot of oil boiling and she would let me put a spoon in the dough and get some and drop into the oil. Once it got light brown we would take it out and drain it and then dip it into a bowl of homemade syrup (attar) and eat it hot- I would eat and eat till I got a stomach ache, but it was worth it- so much better then the American doughnut. ~Rita_
> 
> View attachment 258917
> 
> 
> *Awwamat*
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tablespoons cornstarch
> 1⁄4 ounce dry yeast
> 1⁄4 teaspoon sugar
> 1 1⁄4 cups water
> 1⁄4 teaspoon salt
> 2 cups syrup (attar)
> oil (for deep frying)
> 
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Mix flour, salt, and cornstarch.
> Dissolve yeast in 1/4 cup of water and sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoons sugar.
> Add yeast mixture and 1 cup of water to flour and cornstarch. Beat well until smooth. (Batter should have the same consistency as pancake mix). Set aside one hour to rise.
> Heat oil in a deep-frying pan on medium to high heat
> Dip a tablespoon in water and pick up a small portion of the batter and slowly drop it into the hot oil. Repeat until all the batter is used.
> Fry until light brown. Remove and dip in prepared cold attar (syrup).
> Serve while hot.
> 
> Attar is one cup sugar to ½ cup water cook like a light syrup and if you like add a drop of rose or orange blossom water for taste.
> 
> Enjoy!


Now THIS is a recipe I'll clip and try. Love Dessert!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We get deliveries to our house daily except on Sundays. Well, usually anyway. Our regular postie seems to have Monday as his day off and if there's nobody to cover then we get no mail.


Do your posties leave elastic bands everywhere they go?
I have a collection of dozens of them that I have picked up in my street and in the local area that the posties just drop on their rounds, and that's only in the last few months. 
Family members say they also pick them up in their areas so it's quite widespread here.
I don't know if they leave a trail in case they get lost, so that they can follow them back to the depot but it's not very environmentally friendly!
I am going to post them back to them when I have enough but I think offenders should do a long stretch in prison!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Wibble makes me think of John.  It was him that started it


The Wombles make me think of him too.
He used to call me Miss Womblyn because of my obsession with recycling


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello and goodnight from me.
I'm in the middle of catching up but only made it to page 6330.
Must be off to bed now but will try to read earlier and faster tomorrow.
Nos da and happy Thursday to you all!


----------



## Bambam1989

I get to go watch daughter in a Christmas concert tonight. I look forward to watching her but not to sitting beside a bunch of strangers[emoji15] All Alone[emoji15] they might bump me[emoji15] or even try to have a random conversation with me during one the interludes[emoji33]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> I have 3 French, 2 Australian and 3 Italian in my oven at the moment.......
> ......we are talking wines here aren't we?


Sure are!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone [emoji217][emoji851]

Thank you Sabine (Bee62) for the card [emoji847][emoji4]
I love getting international cards [emoji813]️


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Now THIS is a recipe I'll clip and try. Love Dessert!


No seeds in it, either!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I can’t take all this goodness!!!
> 
> I’m over here cooking hamburgers in a pan with a side of frozen curly fries!!


That sounds good, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Do your posties leave elastic bands everywhere they go?
> I have a collection of dozens of them that I have picked up in my street and in the local area that the posties just drop on their rounds, and that's only in the last few months.
> Family members say they also pick them up in their areas so it's quite widespread here.
> I don't know if they leave a trail in case they get lost, so that they can follow them back to the depot but it's not very environmentally friendly!
> I am going to post them back to them when I have enough but I think offenders should do a long stretch in prison!


I don't recall having that problem around these parts. The mail in my post office box isn't really bundled together. My parents have a traditional mailbox at the farm, but I don't think theirs gets banded together either.

You'd think they'd burn through enough rubber bands to reuse them, to bundle mail together temporarily until it's ready to be delivered, then remove it (and retain it) just before delivering the mail.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Do your posties leave elastic bands everywhere they go?
> I have a collection of dozens of them that I have picked up in my street and in the local area that the posties just drop on their rounds, and that's only in the last few months.
> Family members say they also pick them up in their areas so it's quite widespread here.
> I don't know if they leave a trail in case they get lost, so that they can follow them back to the depot but it's not very environmentally friendly!
> I am going to post them back to them when I have enough but I think offenders should do a long stretch in prison!


Do they ever complain about their budget with the Royal Mail? Maybe you could all post your collections of elastic bands to their accounting section... They can find ways to stretch the budget elsewhere!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I think there may be an entry in the Guinness Book of World Records for the largest collection of rubber bands. Or some otherwise unknown town may have a giant ball of elastic bands as its claim to fame? Or is that just urban legend?

Maybe someone in the UK can get people to collect and send in elastic bands... Make a collection of them for environmental awareness... Or tie it to a charity or other good cause. Better yet, get the Royal Mail to "buy back" the elastic bands to reuse, and donate the proceeds to charity.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> I get to go watch daughter in a Christmas concert tonight. I look forward to watching her but not to sitting beside a bunch of strangers[emoji15] All Alone[emoji15] they might bump me[emoji15] or even try to have a random conversation with me during one the interludes[emoji33]


Small talk: 

Do you like tortoises?

Do you like dragons?

Do you think a small dragon sitting on top of a large tortoise would make an interesting piece of artwork?

Would you believe that Amazon sent me the wrong item? I was waiting for this one color to come in so I could finish this project...

Do you know how many scutes are on a Sulcata tortoise?

What do I think of the weather? Let me tell you what my tortoise thinks of this weather! 

That way...
You'd either make friends, or they'd stop making small talk... 

And if you get bumped into, channel your inner Sulcata!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Small talk:
> 
> Do you like tortoises?
> 
> Do you like dragons?
> 
> Do you think a small dragon sitting on top of a large tortoise would make an interesting piece of artwork?
> 
> Would you believe that Amazon sent me the wrong item? I was waiting for this one color to come in so I could finish this project...
> 
> Do you know how many scutes are on a Sulcata tortoise?
> 
> What do I think of the weather? Let me tell you what my tortoise thinks of this weather!
> 
> That way...
> You'd either make friends, or they'd stop making small talk...
> 
> And if you get bumped into, channel your inner Sulcata!


Someone's been dipping into the sauce?


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Small talk:
> 
> Do you like tortoises?
> 
> Do you like dragons?
> 
> Do you think a small dragon sitting on top of a large tortoise would make an interesting piece of artwork?
> 
> Would you believe that Amazon sent me the wrong item? I was waiting for this one color to come in so I could finish this project...
> 
> Do you know how many scutes are on a Sulcata tortoise?
> 
> What do I think of the weather? Let me tell you what my tortoise thinks of this weather!
> 
> That way...
> You'd either make friends, or they'd stop making small talk...
> 
> And if you get bumped into, channel your inner Sulcata!


Channel my inner sulcata.... So I get to ram them repeatedly! Lol
Currently I'm sitting in the audience waiting for the show to start... In a corner. So far human contact is a minimum


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Someone's been dipping into the sauce?


Nah, but I'm probably still wound up on all the hot tea from this afternoon... 

Do you have any good topics for small talk to get strangers to keep the small talk to a minimum?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad you enjoy! Pinstripe hasn't been feeling all that photogenic lately, but this one is PINSTRIPE from several weeks ago.
> View attachment 258893
> 
> 
> And this one is BOLD from the same time frame.
> View attachment 258892
> 
> 
> Pinstripe shows as much growth between the scutes NOW as Bold did THEN. Bold has grown much more since then... And Bold MAY be turning blond on me! Apparently, there is blond phase of three-striped mud turtles, and Bold has me wondering.



They’re so cute! [emoji7] Has Bold attempted any daring escapes lately? [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I couldn't decide between herbal tea and regular caffeinated tea, so I opted for a tall cup of "somewhat-caffeinated Irish breakfast peppermint tea." Not bad, actually.
> View attachment 258894
> 
> Some of you might find my cup appropriate...



Beautiful cup. Irish tea? The Leprechaun would approve [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Perfect job for a TFO member
> 
> http://federalgovernmentjobs.us/job...ource=fgj&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=agent
> 
> View attachment 258916


Ooh,daughter would love that


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have 3 French, 2 Australian and 3 Italian in my oven at the moment.......
> ......we are talking wines here aren't we?


[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Do your posties leave elastic bands everywhere they go?
> I have a collection of dozens of them that I have picked up in my street and in the local area that the posties just drop on their rounds, and that's only in the last few months.
> Family members say they also pick them up in their areas so it's quite widespread here.
> I don't know if they leave a trail in case they get lost, so that they can follow them back to the depot but it's not very environmentally friendly!
> I am going to post them back to them when I have enough but I think offenders should do a long stretch in prison!


I agree, Royal Mail's elastic bands are a pain. I am constantly picking them up


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I get to go watch daughter in a Christmas concert tonight. I look forward to watching her but not to sitting beside a bunch of strangers[emoji15] All Alone[emoji15] they might bump me[emoji15] or even try to have a random conversation with me during one the interludes[emoji33]


They'll be too busy admiring their own children. I hope it went well


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It got down to 18F here last night. Clunker's wagon held its temps nicely though but his breakfast was late due to all the weeds being frozen.



I take it he doesn’t like iceberg salad?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> It’s dark a really rainy today!!!
> Love it!!!



You’ll love Denmark then! House swap? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I can’t take all this goodness!!!
> 
> I’m over here cooking hamburgers in a pan with a side of frozen curly fries!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Happy Thursday. I am hoping it will stay dry long enough for me to walk to yoga.

So Day 6 on my Christmas playlist has thrown up Bing Crosby in an oldie


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Do your posties leave elastic bands everywhere they go?
> I have a collection of dozens of them that I have picked up in my street and in the local area that the posties just drop on their rounds, and that's only in the last few months.
> Family members say they also pick them up in their areas so it's quite widespread here.
> I don't know if they leave a trail in case they get lost, so that they can follow them back to the depot but it's not very environmentally friendly!
> I am going to post them back to them when I have enough but I think offenders should do a long stretch in prison!



[emoji33]
If you do it, make it snappy. They’ll bounce back from it anyway. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> I get to go watch daughter in a Christmas concert tonight. I look forward to watching her but not to sitting beside a bunch of strangers[emoji15] All Alone[emoji15] they might bump me[emoji15] or even try to have a random conversation with me during one the interludes[emoji33]



How barbaric. They *must* have a private box, do they not?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do they ever complain about their budget with the Royal Mail? Maybe you could all post your collections of elastic bands to their accounting section... They can find ways to stretch the budget elsewhere!



[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Small talk:
> 
> Do you like tortoises?
> 
> Do you like dragons?
> 
> Do you think a small dragon sitting on top of a large tortoise would make an interesting piece of artwork?
> 
> Would you believe that Amazon sent me the wrong item? I was waiting for this one color to come in so I could finish this project...
> 
> Do you know how many scutes are on a Sulcata tortoise?
> 
> What do I think of the weather? Let me tell you what my tortoise thinks of this weather!
> 
> That way...
> You'd either make friends, or they'd stop making small talk...
> 
> And if you get bumped into, channel your inner Sulcata!



These are brilliant! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Channel my inner sulcata.... So I get to ram them repeatedly! Lol
> Currently I'm sitting in the audience waiting for the show to start... In a corner. So far human contact is a minimum



You can always retreat into your shell if all else fails. And in the most extreme circumstances, remember to ram their ankles — that’s where it really hurts. 
[emoji173]️[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Look what the postperson brought me this morning!




And inside were four gorgeous cards and a couple of extra surprises [emoji4]

Thank you, @AZtortMom, @Bee62, @Momof4, @JoesMum. 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Look what the postperson brought me this morning!
> 
> View attachment 258937
> 
> 
> And inside were four gorgeous cards and a couple of extra surprises [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you, @AZtortMom, @Bee62, @Momof4, @JoesMum.
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


You will sticker round won't you?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You will sticker round won't you?



[emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't you just love it, when you're making hot tea, and then you miss a critical step like heating up the water?
> 
> Yep, it's that kind of day.



How about brewing some coffee but forgetting to put coffee into the moka pot? [emoji85] Roommates, be on alert and stay away from Anne and me for a while. I’m afraid this is contagious!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nah, but I'm probably still wound up on all the hot tea from this afternoon...
> 
> Do you have any good topics for small talk to get strangers to keep the small talk to a minimum?


Not me. I'm anti social and avoid people if at all possible.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More amazement at the Mandarin duck entertaining birders and New Yorkers alike

https://apnews.com/152ccdde93dd479d...es&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=SocialFlow


----------



## Momof4

I received two lovely cards from Sabine and Carol!!

@Bee62
@CarolM


----------



## Bambam1989

It's 15F this morning and i have already been called by a spammer, makes me feel grumpy. My hubby's cell got a good one last night- it was his own number!


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 15F this morning and i have already been called by a spammer, makes me feel grumpy. My hubby's cell got a good one last night- it was his own number!


15F... That's coooooollllllddddd. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! [emoji300]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> It's 15F this morning and i have already been called by a spammer, makes me feel grumpy. My hubby's cell got a good one last night- it was his own number!



[emoji33] on both counts. 

I called my own number once. Couldn’t see my phone anywhere, so I thought if I give myself a ring and it buzzes, then I’ll be able to find it. I was surprised when my number was busy. Then it hit me: I couldn’t see it because it was in my hand and then next to my ear the whole time. I was quite jet lagged then. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Look what the postperson brought me this morning!
> 
> View attachment 258937
> 
> 
> And inside were four gorgeous cards and a couple of extra surprises [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you, @AZtortMom, @Bee62, @Momof4, @JoesMum.
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You’re welcome [emoji851][emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> They’re so cute! [emoji7] Has Bold attempted any daring escapes lately? [emoji85][emoji23]


I think Bold is biding his time while hatching his next escape attempt. I half expect to walk into the room one day and see Bold climbing out of the 20L tank, using the temperature probe wire as a rope...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

More BOLD: 


WILL POSE FOR FOOD.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

PINSTRIPE was less cooperative.


He was heading back to his little resin coconut hide so fast, that was the only picture I could get. He didn't even linger in the entrance to the hide long enough for a Micro Mud turtle bum shot!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> More BOLD:
> View attachment 258959
> 
> WILL POSE FOR FOOD.


You have to be careful. The demands will get more expensive if you want compliance. Bold has clearly been observing Jacques!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> PINSTRIPE was less cooperative.
> View attachment 258960
> 
> He was heading back to his little resin coconut hide so fast, that was the only picture I could get. He didn't even linger in the entrance to the hide long enough for a Micro Mud turtle bum shot!


Pinstripe on the other hand may be ahead of the game [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> More amazement at the Mandarin duck entertaining birders and New Yorkers alike
> 
> https://apnews.com/152ccdde93dd479d...es&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=SocialFlow
> 
> View attachment 258948


He's got a band on his leg. I wonder where he came from. Mandarins are just beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> More amazement at the Mandarin duck entertaining birders and New Yorkers alike
> 
> https://apnews.com/152ccdde93dd479d...es&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=SocialFlow
> 
> View attachment 258948



A perfect example of Nature’s artistic ability! Beautiful!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> He's got a band on his leg. I wonder where he came from. Mandarins are just beautiful!


Escaped from a collection no doubt


----------



## EllieMay

Hubby got home yesterday so I was able to give him kid duty this morning. I took off work to go hunting but then after I got to my stand, my phone and emails were so busy from work stuff that couldn’t wait that I had to leave the stand[emoji35]. I decided on Mexican food for lunch and consoled myself with a frozen margarita while I worked. This is a little hole in the wall restaurant that I’ve never been to but the food was wonderful and the drink was too!! Shame on me but I haven’t had a margarita in months!!!


----------



## EllieMay

My inspiration!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Hubby got home yesterday so I was able to give him kid duty this morning. I took off work to go hunting but then after I got to my stand, my phone and emails were so busy from work stuff that couldn’t wait that I had to leave the stand[emoji35]. I decided on Mexican food for lunch and consoled myself with a frozen margarita while I worked. This is a little hole in the wall restaurant that I’ve never been to but the food was wonderful and the drink was too!! Shame on me but I haven’t had a margarita in months!!!
> View attachment 258971



No shame in that!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> You have to be careful. The demands will get more expensive if you want compliance. Bold has clearly been observing Jacques!


Well, I've already determined that Bold won't be getting any salmon that isn't an ingredient in a healthy commercial diet. Fortunately for Bold, at least some of the commercial pellets do have salmon on their ingredient lists. 

Fortunately for us, Bold eats pretty much anything you give him. He is quite content with the ZooMed Natural Aquatic Turtle Hatchling Formula pellets as a staple in his diet. He will eat wriggling food, but I think he actually prefers the kind of food that doesn't fight back. 

If Bold ever gets really demanding for salmon, I'll give him some of that red wiggler "salmon spaghetti" that Jacques seemed to like so much!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ever since Bold heard about Jacques' celebrity status, being on a calendar page and having her very own thread on the forum... He's been dropping hints. 

He wants me to ask @Moozillion how old Jacques was when she got her own thread. Bold wants to know when he'll be old enough or big enough for his own thread, too.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258972
> 
> My inspiration!!!


Nice. I went hunting this last weekend. Didn’t even see anything!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok CDR team - Day 6 of our Caravan-Serai Recipe Feast. This salad looks pretty scrumptious...but seems to utilize a ton of ingredients.

*Roasted Pumpkin Quinoa Salad*




The pumpkin is roasted with red onion, cumin, coriander, fennel seeds and maple, its delicious and you could totally eat it like that as a side dish.

The quinoa is dressed with lots of herbs and spices; mint, coriander, sumac, lemon and its all topped with pomegranates, pepitas and hazelnuts – whats not to love…

*Ingredients*
For the roasted pumpkin
1/4 medium kent pumpkin, or your pumpkin of choice
1 red onion, cut in to small wedges
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp fennel seeds
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1 tbsp olive oil
2 tsp maple syrup

*For the salad*
1/2 cup quinoa
1 big handful mint
1 big handful coriander
1/2 tbsp olive oil
1/2 lemon, juiced, or to taste
1 tsp sumac

*To garnish*
2 tbsp pomegranate seeds
1 tbsp dry roasted pepitas
1 tbsp dry roasted hazelnuts, roughly chopped

*Instructions*
Preheat oven to 220 degrees C (425 degrees F). Cut pumpkin into chunks and place on a lined baking tray with the onion Add the remaining ingredients and toss to coat. Spread out in a single layer and roast for 25 minutes or until cooked through. Cooking time will vary depending on the size of your pumpkin chunks. Once cooked remove and set aside. 

Wash the quinoa and add to a small saucepan with 3/4 cup of water. Cover and bring to the boil. Once boiling turn the heat to as low as possible and allow to cook for 10 minutes. Once cooked fluff with a fork and add to a large bowl. Set aside and allow to cool slightly.

Finely chop the mint and coriander add to the quinoa along with the olive oil, lemon juice, sumac and salt and pepper. Add the pumpkin and toss gently. Add to a serving plate.

Garnish with pepitas, pomegranates and hazelnuts. Serve.

*Recipe Notes*
To dry roast the pepitas and hazelnuts. Add separately to a frying and cook over medium heat until golden. Add the hazelnuts to a tea towel and rub with your hands to remove most of the skins. Then roughly chop.

Recipe & photo courtesy of http://littlebigh.com/roasted-pumpkin-quinoa-salad/


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Nice. I went hunting this last weekend. Didn’t even see anything!



I have killed nothing this season but I have observed a couple of young bucks and a few does.. none were on my hit list though [emoji33]... I haven gotten very selective over what I’m willing to take lately and most of my enjoyment just comes from the peace of being there))


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you Adam. I haven't told her yet. I don't want her to get a big head and start bossing the other torts around because of her celebrity status.


Very wise.
Tidgy has been unbearbale for years, so this year, no calendar for Tidgy. 
But I think that's only made things worse.
The sulks and temper tantrums have been dreadful. 
And that's only wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Only that which you are reluctant to finish. Kind of makes us all work harder, doesn't it? Adam @Tidgy's Dad brought in the Hound the last time he visited us.


Yes, he just ate my paper on Orthid Brachiopods of the Mifflin Member., Platteville Shale Formation from Decorah, Iowa. 
Darned Pooch!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> I have killed nothing this season but I have observed a couple of young bucks and a few does.. none were on my hit list though [emoji33]... I haven gotten very selective over what I’m willing to take lately and most of my enjoyment just comes from the peace of being there))


That is very true. I just love being in the woods and the tranquility of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Evening All

A nice cool, overcast day, and no rain!

Decided to get a fire going in our pit and burn some of the chopped wood I seem to accumulate.

Enjoy our fire, pull up a chair, half a glass or two of your favorite drink


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Boo!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!



Hi there [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, my lovely Cold Dark Roommates! 
Just a quick Christmas update! 


Top left : Bah, Humbug! From Noel, Jay, Moe and Shelly. Thanks @AZtortMom Merry Christmas to you too! Nice that you're back. 
Second Left : A dinosaur in a pear tree from Jane! And the present underneath that I can't open til Crimbo!  Thanks @JSWallace Itchy fingers, but I'll resist.
Third Left : From Sabine! including lots of stickers of tortoises.  And the two seed packets - dandelions for the Tidge! The cover looks a bit like a Chumbley from Doctor Who. :





And finally, two little monsters about to incinerate the nativity scene. From Lena! Thank you so much, my friend. 
Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Hi there [emoji851][emoji217]


Hi, Noel! 
Happy December!


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, my lovely Cold Dark Roommates!
> Just a quick Christmas update!
> View attachment 258992
> 
> Top left : Bah, Humbug! From Noel, Jay, Moe and Shelly. Thanks @AZtortMom Merry Christmas to you too! Nice that you're back.
> Second Left : A dinosaur in a pear tree from Jane! And the present underneath that I can't open til Crimbo!  Thanks @JSWallace Itchy fingers, but I'll resist.
> Third Left : From Sabine! including lots of stickers of tortoises.  And the two seed packets - dandelions for the Tidge! The cover looks a bit like a Chumbley from Doctor Who. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, two little monsters about to incinerate the nativity scene. From Lena! Thank you so much, my friend.
> Merry Christmas Everyone!



You’re welcome Adam[emoji851][emoji217]
Good to see you too [emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

Thank you Carol for the Adorable card! [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## DE42

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!


Ahhhjjjjj! [emoji33][emoji88][emoji317]


----------



## DE42

One of the activities we was going to this weekend is canceled


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening All
> 
> A nice cool, overcast day, and no rain!
> 
> Decided to get a fire going in our pit and burn some of the chopped wood I seem to accumulate.
> 
> Enjoy our fire, pull up a chair, half a glass or two of your favorite drink
> 
> View attachment 258991



I’m there!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!



“Jumps and screams” AAAACCCKKKK
now you better run!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, my lovely Cold Dark Roommates!
> Just a quick Christmas update!
> View attachment 258992
> 
> Top left : Bah, Humbug! From Noel, Jay, Moe and Shelly. Thanks @AZtortMom Merry Christmas to you too! Nice that you're back.
> Second Left : A dinosaur in a pear tree from Jane! And the present underneath that I can't open til Crimbo!  Thanks @JSWallace Itchy fingers, but I'll resist.
> Third Left : From Sabine! including lots of stickers of tortoises.  And the two seed packets - dandelions for the Tidge! The cover looks a bit like a Chumbley from Doctor Who. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, two little monsters about to incinerate the nativity scene. From Lena! Thank you so much, my friend.
> Merry Christmas Everyone!



Merry Christmas Adam & family!


----------



## Momof4

Merry Christmas Adam!!!

So nice to see you pop in!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening All
> 
> A nice cool, overcast day, and no rain!
> 
> Decided to get a fire going in our pit and burn some of the chopped wood I seem to accumulate.
> 
> Enjoy our fire, pull up a chair, half a glass or two of your favorite drink
> 
> View attachment 258991



I’ll bring wine, slippers and my lap robe!!

Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Bambam1989

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Noel!
> Happy December!


Howdy Adam! Nice to see you. Hope life is going great


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!


Boo-who? I got a hoot out of that...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Merry Christmas Adam & family!


Happy Christmas to The Adam's Family!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've just gotten two texts from Eva.
She's recovering from surgery.
Her mother has traveled to Texas to help with the household. But she's still too groggy to respond to the TFO.
She asked me to tell Y'all that she's ok.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've created a new post wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just gotten two texts from Eva.
> She's recovering from surgery.
> Her mother has traveled to Texas to help with the household. But she's still too groggy to respond to the TFO.
> She asked me to tell Y'all that she's ok.



Great news!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hubby got home yesterday so I was able to give him kid duty this morning. I took off work to go hunting but then after I got to my stand, my phone and emails were so busy from work stuff that couldn’t wait that I had to leave the stand[emoji35]. I decided on Mexican food for lunch and consoled myself with a frozen margarita while I worked. This is a little hole in the wall restaurant that I’ve never been to but the food was wonderful and the drink was too!! Shame on me but I haven’t had a margarita in months!!!
> View attachment 258971



That’s what I call good hunting! [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258972
> 
> My inspiration!!!



For having margaritas? Oh deer, no need for excuses, you know


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very wise.
> Tidgy has been unbearbale for years, so this year, no calendar for Tidgy.
> But I think that's only made things worse.
> The sulks and temper tantrums have been dreadful.
> And that's only wifey.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening All
> 
> A nice cool, overcast day, and no rain!
> 
> Decided to get a fire going in our pit and burn some of the chopped wood I seem to accumulate.
> 
> Enjoy our fire, pull up a chair, half a glass or two of your favorite drink
> 
> View attachment 258991



Too bright in your corner! And too warm! 
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, my lovely Cold Dark Roommates!
> Just a quick Christmas update!
> View attachment 258992
> 
> Top left : Bah, Humbug! From Noel, Jay, Moe and Shelly. Thanks @AZtortMom Merry Christmas to you too! Nice that you're back.
> Second Left : A dinosaur in a pear tree from Jane! And the present underneath that I can't open til Crimbo!  Thanks @JSWallace Itchy fingers, but I'll resist.
> Third Left : From Sabine! including lots of stickers of tortoises.  And the two seed packets - dandelions for the Tidge! The cover looks a bit like a Chumbley from Doctor Who. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, two little monsters about to incinerate the nativity scene. From Lena! Thank you so much, my friend.
> Merry Christmas Everyone!



Merry Christmas, Adam! Oh, it’s not Merry Christmas Adam yet, is it? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> One of the activities we was going to this weekend is canceled
> View attachment 258994



I can’t find any spiders in a snow storm either. Except maybe the Wool Spider—if she exists... [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Speaking of the Homework-eating Hound, I’d better get to work... Wishing everyone a Happy Friday! My real work week starts from this afternoon on [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!


Hello Adam! Sorry I missed you


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> One of the activities we was going to this weekend is canceled
> View attachment 258994


Shame. That sounds interesting!


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just gotten two texts from Eva.
> She's recovering from surgery.
> Her mother has traveled to Texas to help with the household. But she's still too groggy to respond to the TFO.
> She asked me to tell Y'all that she's ok.


Thanks for the update Ed. I was getting concerned! Give her our love!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning roomies from an extremely soggy UK. The whole country is drowning in rain today. I was soaked before I got in the swimming pool this morning 

It's a shame I have to go out again shortly. I have shoppimg I must do and I need to post the non TFO Christmas cards... the TFO ones went out last week.

So day 7 from my iTunes has given me more 70s glam rock - Wizzard and "I wish it cpuld be Christmas every day!"


----------



## Kristoff

Calling @CarolM... We’re missing some Christmas jokes... and YOU!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ho ho ho - another SUNNY morning here with no rain in the immediate forecast.

Our room with a View - SUN is up.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Good morning all. Another snowy day here. All my babies are doing good. I am the cold one!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ho ho ho - another SUNNY morning here with no rain in the immediate forecast.
> 
> Our room with a View - SUN is up.
> 
> View attachment 259010


OK. Don't rub it in! I have a pair of jeans drying on a radiator now


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> OK. Don't rub it in! I have a pair of jeans drying on a radiator now



Yeah...and no rain in the immediate forecast... cold, but nice.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ho ho ho - another SUNNY morning here with no rain in the immediate forecast.
> 
> Our room with a View - SUN is up.
> 
> View attachment 259010



Good morning!!! Guess you sent the rain my way [emoji19]


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good morning all. Another snowy day here. All my babies are doing good. I am the cold one!



Good morning! I wouldn’t mind seeing some snow... hint hint!!! [emoji6] babies too of course


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ho ho ho - another SUNNY morning here with no rain in the immediate forecast.
> 
> Our room with a View - SUN is up.
> 
> View attachment 259010


Pretty contrast!


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good morning all. Another snowy day here. All my babies are doing good. I am the cold one!


Perhaps because you're in the Cold Dark Room?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> OK. Don't rub it in! I have a pair of jeans drying on a radiator now


Have you considered switching to leather pants? They're all craze in Denmark...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I wouldn’t mind seeing some snow... hint hint!!! [emoji6] babies too of course


All safe and sound eating! As for the snow, I want summer back!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> Perhaps because you're in the Cold Dark Room?


Yep, that right, Cold, Dark Room. I do like it in here though.


----------



## Momof4

We’ve had more rain the past 2 days then we get in a year!! 
Well, it’s not official but I’m sure it’s close! 



Okay, should I have written “then” or “than?”


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> All safe and sound eating! As for the snow, I want summer back!


Cute! The little Russian is a very messy eater; my daughter was like that too when she was a baby


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had more rain the past 2 days then we get in a year!!
> Well, it’s not official but I’m sure it’s close!
> View attachment 259017
> 
> 
> Okay, should I have written “then” or “than?”


"than". But then, it's hard to see the difference in the dark 

I bet your garden is loving the rain!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Guess you sent the rain my way [emoji19]



Yes...i saw that storm that hit California, you, and is now on its’ way to the East Coast. That rainstorm is predicted to bring acton of snow to the South of us - North Carolina, Tennessee, parts of southern Virginia, tips of southern Maryland then across the pond to our Euro friends.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...i saw that storm that hit California, you, and is now on its’ way to the East Coast. That rainstorm is predicted to bring acton of snow to the South of us - North Carolina, Tennessee, parts of southern Virginia, tips of southern Maryland then across the pond to our Euro friends.



It’s a great way to start the ski season!! Big Bear and Mammoth really benefit. Sometimes the snow hits in February and they use man made which nobody likes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> We’ve had more rain the past 2 days then we get in a year!!
> Well, it’s not official but I’m sure it’s close!
> View attachment 259017
> 
> 
> Okay, should I have written “then” or “than?”


It should be THAN... as in GREATER THAN, MORE THAN, or LESS THAN. THAN is used for COMPARISONS.

THEN rhymes with WHEN, which is TIME related, or CONDITION related. IF is usually tied to THEN or WHEN.

Does that help? 

Sorry to use so many capital letters, but it's so much faster than stringing together formatting codes for italics...or bold... Which for me, refers to a mud turtle!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Have you considered switching to leather pants? They're all craze in Denmark...


Now here in the UK, pants are underwear. Jeans are a form of trousers. 

I have not considered leather underwear, nor have I considered leather trousers. I am really too old and the wrong shape to carry off leather trousers successfully


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Do you think it might be useful or helpful to start a thread on English Language topics, in the Everything Else section of the TFO? What do you think?

I'm thinking maybe it would give members, regardless if their proficiency with English, someplace to ask questions and sort out what words to use... or even to help figure out what word someone was intending to use when they posted a message.

Especially with voice-to-text applications and chronic autocorrect frustrations (that's putting it mildly)... Then there's also different flavors (flavours) of English, depending on where you live or where you learned the language. Different words have different meanings, spellings, pronunciations, etc. 

We've had some interesting conversations here in the CDR about sayings and idioms, or traditions like crossing thumbs and crossing fingers. 

Do you think a thread for that would be a good thing? What would be a good title for it?


----------



## EllieMay

Oh!!!! Guess what??? Yesterday I received a Christmas card all the way from Germany... and it had “a little something extra” inside.. THANK YOU Sabine!! @Bee62 I especially love the glittering Tortoise stickers on the envelope [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Now here in the UK, pants are underwear. Jeans are a form of trousers.
> 
> I have not considered leather underwear, nor have I considered leather trousers. I am really too old and the wrong shape to carry off leather trousers successfully


That was one of the very English Language topics I was thinking about! It was only after I moved to the UK that I realized why clothing catalogs always used the term trousers instead of pants!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Now here in the UK, pants are underwear. Jeans are a form of trousers.
> 
> I have not considered leather underwear, nor have I considered leather trousers. I am really too old and the wrong shape to carry off leather trousers successfully



I think you can use leather to “shape yourself” LMAO... I certainly am not brave enough to try it but I would be most interested in your results should you decide to play fashion model!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. It might start a new trend for us all[emoji6]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Other things that get lost in translation between different English speakers...

Counting to 2 on your fingers. Americans are used to making a V with the forefinger (pointer or index finger) and middle fingers, but it's as offensive and jarring in the UK as it would be for someone in the U.S. to count to 1 using only their middle finger. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but a number of countries start counting with 1 being the thumb, and 2 is the thumb and forefinger (pointer or index finger).


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> That was one of the very English Language topics I was thinking about! It was only after I moved to the UK that I realized why clothing catalogs always used the term trousers instead of pants!



The one that crossed my mind the other day was purse. Yvonne mentioned her purse. 

Here in the UK a purse is what you put your loose change in. It may also accommodate bank notes and cards, but it will always have a section for coins. 

A wallet is a holder for bank notes (Again it may accommodate bank cards)

Typically men use wallets and have their coins loose in their trouser pockets. 

We ladies don’t get proper pockets (or any at all) in our clothes so use a purse and put that in ... a bag - eg handbag, shoulder bag


----------



## Pastel Tortie

In the UK, if the ground outside your house has grass or vegetative ground cover, it's a Garden. A front yard or back yard would be all concrete.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> The one that crossed my mind the other day was purse. Yvonne mentioned her purse.
> 
> Here in the UK a purse is what you put your loose change in. It may also accommodate bank notes and cards, but it will always have a section for coins.
> 
> A wallet is a holder for bank notes (Again it may accommodate bank cards)
> 
> Typically men use wallets and have their coins loose in their trouser pockets.
> 
> We ladies don’t get proper pockets (or any at all) in our clothes so use a purse and put that in ... a bag - eg handbag, shoulder bag


Whereas in the U.S., a handbag is synonymous with a purse... Unless someone is referring to a coin purse, which more closely matches the British definition.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> We've had some interesting conversations here in the CDR about sayings and idioms, or traditions like crossing thumbs and crossing fingers.
> 
> Do you think a thread for that would be a good thing? What would be a good title for it?


I’m in two minds. It wouldn’t stop the chat in here. It’s how we get to know each other and it’s the joy of a chat between a few friends that we share customs and language differences. 

Having another thread to follow would become too onerous and I would probably end up not participating in it. My other concern is that it would turn into a “Grammar Police” thread with people arguing over what was actually correct use of language.


----------



## JoesMum

Back on the subject of Christmas


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> It should be THAN... as in GREATER THAN, MORE THAN, or LESS THAN. THAN is used for COMPARISONS.
> 
> THEN rhymes with WHEN, which is TIME related, or CONDITION related. IF is usually tied to THEN or WHEN.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> Sorry to use so many capital letters, but it's so much faster than stringing together formatting codes for italics...or bold... Which for me, refers to a mud turtle!



Yes, it totally helps!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Another one is with periods and commas for denoting amounts, especially of money. This is more relevant with other countries like Germany. 1,00 is not not necessarily a typo.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I’m in two minds. It wouldn’t stop the chat in here. It’s how we get to know each other and it’s the joy of a chat between a few friends that we share customs and language differences.
> 
> Having another thread to follow would become too onerous and I would probably end up not participating in it. My other concern is that it would turn into a “Grammar Police” thread with people arguing over what was actually correct use of language.


I understand that, on both counts. No Grammar Police... although I would like to make assistance available if needed or desired by members whose first language isn't English.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maybe such a thread could be titled "What does this mean?" perhaps with a "(Not a Grammar Police thread)" tacked on? 

CDR regulars wouldn't have to participate or follow both threads, but when a relevant topic comes up, I might be willing to address it (the short version) in the other thread.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Now here in the UK, pants are underwear. Jeans are a form of trousers.
> 
> I have not considered leather underwear, nor have I considered leather trousers. I am really too old and the wrong shape to carry off leather trousers successfully


That is just so weird to hear!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe such a thread could be titled "What does this mean?" perhaps with a "(Not a Grammar Police thread)" tacked on?
> 
> CDR regulars wouldn't have to participate or follow both threads, but when a relevant topic comes up, I might be willing to address it (the short version) in the other thread.


I don't think it should address punctuation, though, unless it comes down to a genuine communication gap issue. Too much about punctuation is debatable to begin with. 

You can get 10 individuals together, each having earned a Ph.D. in English. We'll make them all American, for the purposes of this exercise. Give them a long block of text, composed entirely of complete, correct sentences, all flowing well and related to the same subject... It's a long coherent narrative without any paragraph breaks. Working separately, have each of them insert paragraph breaks where appropriate (as determined by the individual) to make the narrative more readable.

You will get 10 different versions, no two exactly alike. None of them will be wrong, because this is entirely subjective. They may have their own opinions, but they can agree to disagree. This a minor issue.

However, some disputes can be outright brutal and would likely need to be exiled to a Grammar Police Debatable Issues thread: 
* Subject-verb agreement 
* Commas
* Apostrophes and showing possession


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> That is just so weird to hear!


We consider your use of the word weird


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The one that crossed my mind the other day was purse. Yvonne mentioned her purse.
> 
> Here in the UK a purse is what you put your loose change in. It may also accommodate bank notes and cards, but it will always have a section for coins.
> 
> A wallet is a holder for bank notes (Again it may accommodate bank cards)
> 
> Typically men use wallets and have their coins loose in their trouser pockets.
> 
> We ladies don’t get proper pockets (or any at all) in our clothes so use a purse and put that in ... a bag - eg handbag, shoulder bag


pocket book?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Oh!!!! Guess what??? Yesterday I received a Christmas card all the way from Germany... and it had “a little something extra” inside.. THANK YOU Sabine!! @Bee62 I especially love the glittering Tortoise stickers on the envelope [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy!
My Christmas Card arrived. Hopefully the German dandelion seeds grow in Texas to much more bigger dandelion plants  Good luck !


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...i saw that storm that hit California, you, and is now on its’ way to the East Coast. That rainstorm is predicted to bring acton of snow to the South of us - North Carolina, Tennessee, parts of southern Virginia, tips of southern Maryland then across the pond to our Euro friends.



But Euro friends have enough of their own rain! [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Now here in the UK, pants are underwear. Jeans are a form of trousers.
> 
> I have not considered leather underwear, nor have I considered leather trousers. I am really too old and the wrong shape to carry off leather trousers successfully



Leather underwear! That’s a thought!! [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do you think it might be useful or helpful to start a thread on English Language topics, in the Everything Else section of the TFO? What do you think?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it would give members, regardless if their proficiency with English, someplace to ask questions and sort out what words to use... or even to help figure out what word someone was intending to use when they posted a message.
> 
> Especially with voice-to-text applications and chronic autocorrect frustrations (that's putting it mildly)... Then there's also different flavors (flavours) of English, depending on where you live or where you learned the language. Different words have different meanings, spellings, pronunciations, etc.
> 
> We've had some interesting conversations here in the CDR about sayings and idioms, or traditions like crossing thumbs and crossing fingers.
> 
> Do you think a thread for that would be a good thing? What would be a good title for it?



I might use a thread like that occasionally, but mostly we’ve been getting lessons in UK English from Linda. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Other things that get lost in translation between different English speakers...
> 
> Counting to 2 on your fingers. Americans are used to making a V with the forefinger (pointer or index finger) and middle fingers, but it's as offensive and jarring in the UK as it would be for someone in the U.S. to count to 1 using only their middle finger.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but a number of countries start counting with 1 being the thumb, and 2 is the thumb and forefinger (pointer or index finger).



In Russian culture as I know it, index is 1, index and middle is 2; thumb only comes in as 5. That’s when you show the numbers by unfolding the fingers. When you count for yourself, you fold them starting with the thumb.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Back on the subject of Christmas
> View attachment 259030



I remember this one from last year! Brilliant! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Another one is with periods and commas for denoting amounts, especially of money. This is more relevant with other countries like Germany. 1,00 is not not necessarily a typo.



In Russian too. 2.75 in English will be 2,75 in Russian. 100,000, on the other hand, will be 100.000!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I might use a thread like that occasionally, but mostly we’ve been getting lessons in UK English from Linda. [emoji85][emoji23]


I enjoy being in the CDR. It reminds me of the differences between languages and flavors of English. As a result, I have started crafting my TFO posts to be more easily understood by international members and those whose first language is not English.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> pocket book?


Books are things with pages that you read. To us a pocket book is a book that fits in your pocket, but only because we don't use that at all.

I am not entirely sure what it is. Google suggests it might be a handbag?


----------



## DE42

Kristoff said:


> Leather underwear! That’s a thought!! [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


LOL I quit wearing underwear years ago [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I think you can use leather to “shape yourself” LMAO... I certainly am not brave enough to try it but I would be most interested in your results should you decide to play fashion model!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. It might start a new trend for us all[emoji6]


Here is a original Bavarian ( men ) leather trouser


----------



## DE42

I have coats if that counts. Probably not loo


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Books are things with pages that you read. To us a pocket book is a book that fits in your pocket, but only because we don't use that at all.
> 
> I am not entirely sure what it is. Google suggests it might be a handbag?


I think it's an old fashioned term for purse (LOL!, purse!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> LOL I quit wearing underwear years ago [emoji6]


TMI!!!!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> TMI!!!!


I think that's why the wool spider make me some. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> . Probably not loo
> View attachment 259033


Loo - that's another one. In the UK another word for the toilet or WC.

What is it with Americans and Rest Rooms? Or worse still Comfort Station? Is the word for the thing you sit on to pee or poop rude?


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I understand that, on both counts. No Grammar Police... although I would like to make assistance available if needed or desired by members whose first language isn't English.


No bad idea, but ...
When I write ( chat ) I use to think and write at the same time. It would cost too much time to ask somebody for a special word or expression. That would kill the lovelyness of a chat to my opinion and I am one whose first language is not English.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Loo - that's another one. In the UK another word for the toilet or WC.
> 
> What is it with Americans and Rest Rooms? Or worse still Comfort Station? Is the word for the thing you sit on rude?


Y'all now listen up here in the country we don't have rest-rooomms. We have the shitter lol


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Y'all now listen up here in the country we don't have rest-rooomms. We have the shitter lol


outhouse, sand box, but mainly we call it the bathroom, even those small rooms that only have a toilet, and those are usually called the guest bath. Realtors list houses as 3 br, 2 bath. even though some of those "bathrooms" don't have a bath.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> pocket book?





JoesMum said:


> Books are things with pages that you read. To us a pocket book is a book that fits in your pocket, but only because we don't use that at all.
> 
> I am not entirely sure what it is. Google suggests it might be a handbag?


That's a novel idea...


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> LOL I quit wearing underwear years ago [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> I think that's why the wool spider make me some. Lol


We haven't forgotten that horror!


----------



## DE42

So anyway any Garth Brooks fans in here?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> outhouse, sand box, but mainly we call it the bathroom, even those small rooms that only have a toilet, and those are usually called the guest bath. Realtors list houses as 3 br, 2 bath. even though some of those "bathrooms" don't have a bath.


Bathrooms in the UK will have a wash basin (or 'sink' as we often call it) and bath and/or shower in them. The toilet may be separate, but usually isn't these days.

The downstairs toilet (just a pee and wash hands facility) is sometimes called a cloakroom presumably because it is frequently where. The coat hooks are put for want of anywhere else to put them in a small house.

Realtor isn't a word we use either. We call people who sell property Estate Agents


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> So anyway any Garth Brooks fans in here?


Who?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Who?


The country singer.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Who?


I also just missed an opportunity to say no not "the who"


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> The country singer.


I just googled him  My best guess would have been a retired Premiership Footballer who used to play for Spurs but it turns out I was thinking of Garth Crooks [emoji23]

Country music isn't particularly common or popular over here. Apart from a few really massive names , the artists aren't known in the UK.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I also just missed an opportunity to say no not "the who"
> View attachment 259036


[emoji23]

We have actually seen The Who live in concert


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> I just googled him  My best guess would have been a retired Premiership Footballer who used to play for Spurs but it turns out I was thinking of Garth Crooks [emoji23]
> 
> Country music isn't particularly common or popular over here. Apart from a few really massive names , the artists aren't known in the UK.


Well whatever the case may be I'm going to be heading down to Florida in April to do a mini vacation and see Garth Brooks in concert with Sarah.


----------



## DE42

Umm. I think I need to have a talk with Sarah..... Lol


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Well whatever the case may be I'm going to be heading down to Florida in April to do a mini vacation and see Garth Brooks in concert with Sarah.


Sounds good!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Umm. I think I need to have a talk with Sarah..... Lol
> View attachment 259037


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> Umm. I think I need to have a talk with Sarah..... Lol
> View attachment 259037



After all that talk of leather underwear!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> We consider your use of the word weird


Hahaha


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> In Russian too. 2.75 in English will be 2,75 in Russian. 100,000, on the other hand, will be 100.000!


That could be really confusing


----------



## Cheryl Hills

DE42 said:


> So anyway any Garth Brooks fans in here?


I love Garth!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi everyone at CDR, hope you are all well . This is Gillian Moore.

Unfortunately I lost all data on my device and I've had to have it maintained.

Love,
Gillian and the two Olis!


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> No bad idea, but ...
> When I write ( chat ) I use to think and write at the same time. It would cost too much time to ask somebody for a special word or expression. That would kill the lovelyness of a chat to my opinion and I am one whose first language is not English.


Hi Sabine. Hope you are now well.


----------



## Momof4

DE42 said:


> The country singer.



I grew up with country music since my family is from Kentucky but it’s not my favorite. 
I have some songs I sing too and Garth is one of them!! 
It should be a great show!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Hi everyone at CDR, hope you are all well . This is Gillian Moore.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost all data on my device and I've had to have it maintained.
> 
> Love,
> Gillian and the two Olis!


Hi Gillian!

Hmmm I think we had better go inspect the jellyfish tanks. It sounds like the Leprechaun may have escaped. Could someone check onnthe Meerkats? They have been suspisciously quiet of late.

I hope you are fully back online now.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hi Gillian!
> 
> Hmmm I think we had better go inspect the jellyfish tanks. It sounds like the Leprechaun may have escaped. I hope you are fully back online now.


Good evening Linda and thanks your message.

I'm back in though I lost everything on the device! I'm trying to post Oli's pic, but I have not managed to, so far. Would you please help me? Thank you very much.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Good evening Linda and thanks your message.
> 
> I'm back in though I lost everything on the device! I'm trying to post Oli's pic, but I have not managed to, so far. Would you please help me? Thank you very much.


I will if I can. What kind of device are you using?


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> That could be really confusing



I had to re-learn my math when learning English! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian M said:


> Hi everyone at CDR, hope you are all well . This is Gillian Moore.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost all data on my device and I've had to have it maintained.
> 
> Love,
> Gillian and the two Olis!



Oh dear. Hope you were able to restore most of it!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I had to re-learn my math when learning English! [emoji23]


In English English it is maths. Short for mathematics so we put the s on the end to show it is a plural


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Well whatever the case may be I'm going to be heading down to Florida in April to do a mini vacation and see Garth Brooks in concert with Sarah.


Garth is having Sarah appear in his concert???


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> So anyway any Garth Brooks fans in here?



I’m a fan of most all country. His first songs were better to me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cheryl Hills said:


> I love Garth!



Real country is Hank Williams, Bob Wills and the Texas playboys, Junior Brown, George Strait But Garth???nope! I’m a dinosaur!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

EllieMay said:


> I’m a fan of most all country. His first songs were better to me.



Heckfire I’m not even much of a Willie Nelson fan. I was back some 30+ years ago, but now I’ve only got is “I ain’t going down on brokeback mountain”. Heck I know all the lyrics even. Look it up.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good afternoon [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon [emoji217][emoji851]


Good afternoon? I'm off to bed in the next few minutes  These time zones sure confuse me at times! [emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon? I'm off to bed in the next few minutes  These time zones sure confuse me at times! [emoji23]


Have a good sleep. It is only 5:30 here.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Real country is Hank Williams, Bob Wills and the Texas playboys, Junior Brown, George Strait But Garth???nope! I’m a dinosaur!


Very true, I used to listen to them to. Still do some times


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cheryl Hills said:


> It is only 5:30 here.



Heckfire I’ve got 3:30pm here. Coldish, overcast with a distant thinning of clouds to show that it’s daytime still LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cheryl Hills said:


> Very true, I used to listen to them to. Still do some times



And I forgot “Asleep at the Wheel”. They’re a great wooden floor band.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> We were at the schools music evening and I am so proud of my boy. He played beautifully and yes I am totally biased.


A very talented boy you have there Carol!


----------



## DE42




----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Bathrooms in the UK will have a wash basin (or 'sink' as we often call it) and bath and/or shower in them. The toilet may be separate, but usually isn't these days.
> 
> The downstairs toilet (just a pee and wash hands facility) is sometimes called a cloakroom presumably because it is frequently where. The coat hooks are put for want of anywhere else to put them in a small house.
> 
> Realtor isn't a word we use either. We call people who sell property Estate Agents


I remember the TO LET signs when I first went to the UK... And at first I wondered if they were missing an I. 

TO LET really translates into FOR RENT.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I just googled him  My best guess would have been a retired Premiership Footballer who used to play for Spurs but it turns out I was thinking of Garth Crooks [emoji23]
> 
> Country music isn't particularly common or popular over here. Apart from a few really massive names , the artists aren't known in the UK.


Oh, it shows, too... Trust me, you've never experienced the UK until you've heard Brits singing American country music karaoke... Yes, really.

Actually, they were probably Scots. You never know what you'll find in Edinburgh!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> Well whatever the case may be I'm going to be heading down to Florida in April to do a mini vacation and see Garth Brooks in concert with Sarah.


Where in Florida?


----------



## DE42

Pastel Tortie said:


> Where in Florida?


Gainesville Florida


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nah, but I'm probably still wound up on all the hot tea from this afternoon...
> 
> Do you have any good topics for small talk to get strangers to keep the small talk to a minimum?


Hello, I'm Napoleon Bonaparte, what's your name?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> Hello, I'm Napoleon Bonaparte, what's your name?


Now that is funny


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> pocket book?


I have to wonder whether pocketbook originated from the concept of a wallet... Not a book that FITS in a pocket, but rather a book OF pockets. No way a wallet could contain all the essentials.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> TMI!!!!


Three Mile Island?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Here is a original Bavarian ( men ) leather trouser


Lederhosen!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Loo - that's another one. In the UK another word for the toilet or WC.
> 
> What is it with Americans and Rest Rooms? Or worse still Comfort Station? Is the word for the thing you sit on to pee or poop rude?


Sort of... I'm not sure if rude covers the sentiment, exactly... perhaps crass better describes it? I have no idea why, except that when it comes to bodily functions, Americans can be of a more Victorian mentality than the Brits.

One of the big differences I noticed, depending on whether I was in the UK or the U.S., was what got censored on TV - and what did not. I got to see the very same episodes on both sides of the pond, which is why I noticed. 

The Brits censor the violence portrayed on TV far more than Americans do. It's understandable, given how many more centuries they have of experience with violence, some horrifically so.

Americans don't so much censor the violence, but they do censor unclothed bodies and portrayal of bodily functions (especially if there's more than one body involved).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Hello, I'm Napoleon Bonaparte, what's your name?


That's a good one! That would probably get you another free seat or two next to you, as well!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Hi everyone at CDR, hope you are all well . This is Gillian Moore.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost all data on my device and I've had to have it maintained.
> 
> Love,
> Gillian and the two Olis!


Hi Gillian - hope all is fixed for you now and that you are well!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> The country singer.


I've seen him on TV when they've broadcast from the Grand Ole Opry, looks like a good show.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I remember the TO LET signs when I first went to the UK... And at first I wondered if they were missing an I.
> 
> TO LET really translates into FOR RENT.


Some of the rental properties, especially for students, definitely have an I missing from TO LET!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I had to re-learn my math when learning English! [emoji23]


Oh, and telling time! When I lived in the UK, I learned to ask for appointment times in 24 hour times. That way I never had to remember whether "half three" meant 3:30 or 4:30. Whichever way it is in the UK, I think it may be the opposite in Germany...?


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sort of... I'm not sure if rude covers the sentiment, exactly... perhaps crass better describes it? I have no idea why, except that when it comes to bodily functions, Americans can be of a more Victorian mentality than the Brits.
> 
> One of the big differences I noticed, depending on whether I was in the UK or the U.S., was what got censored on TV - and what did not. I got to see the very same episodes on both sides of the pond, which is why I noticed.
> 
> The Brits censor the violence portrayed on TV far more than Americans do. It's understandable, given how many more centuries they have of experience with violence, some horrifically so.
> 
> Americans don't so much censor the violence, but they do censor unclothed bodies and portrayal of bodily functions (especially if there's more than one body involved).


Not so much these days, anything goes!
There's even a dating programme in the UK now called Naked Attraction, I don't know how it was ever passed.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Real country is Hank Williams, Bob Wills and the Texas playboys, Junior Brown, George Strait But Garth???nope! I’m a dinosaur!


I prefer the older country music artists to the more "modern" stuff that doesn't fit neatly into a particular genre... It just seems watered down to me. I tend to avoid listening to country music, but I don't mind the older legends. Give me Conway Twitty, George Jones, Johnny Cash... from the days when country sounded like country.


----------



## Lyn W

Well it's almost 01.00 and way past my bedtime but I've managed to catch up.
So I'll say Nos Da now but will not see you all tomorrow.
Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> Gainesville Florida


That's about 2-2.5 hours from where I live. 

Florida's only veterinary school is in Gainesville, and they have wonderful expertise on reptiles.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Circling back to Americans and bathrooms / toilets, there's a comedian named Jeff Foxworthy, associated with the Blue Collar Comedy Tour... For those of you familiar with the reference, I'm thinking of the Courtesy Sniff (or was it Courtesy Whiff?) bit...

@Cowboy_Ken @DE42 You guys know the reference I'm thinking of? Anybody have a good link to that bit?


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heckfire I’m not even much of a Willie Nelson fan. I was back some 30+ years ago, but now I’ve only got is “I ain’t going down on brokeback mountain”. Heck I know all the lyrics even. Look it up.



Lmao!!! How about the Bellamy bros? That used to be “River bottom” cruising music for us) and I live an era behind my age group [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Heckfire I’m not even much of a Willie Nelson fan. I was back some 30+ years ago, but now I’ve only got is “I ain’t going down on brokeback mountain”. Heck I know all the lyrics even. Look it up.



Lmao!!! How about the Bellamy bros? That used to be “River bottom” cruising music for us) and I live an era behind my age group [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Good afternoon [emoji217][emoji851]



Hey Noel!!! How’s it goin in the desert with my favorite dinosaurs?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon? I'm off to bed in the next few minutes  These time zones sure confuse me at times! [emoji23]



Goodnight Linda!


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I forgot “Asleep at the Wheel”. They’re a great wooden floor band.



Texas two-stepping music )


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> View attachment 259051



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I prefer the older country music artists to the more "modern" stuff that doesn't fit neatly into a particular genre... It just seems watered down to me. I tend to avoid listening to country music, but I don't mind the older legends. Give me Conway Twitty, George Jones, Johnny Cash... from the days when country sounded like country.



Oh yeah! I’m mentally having a beer with you right now


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well it's almost 01.00 and way past my bedtime but I've managed to catch up.
> So I'll say Nos Da now but will not see you all tomorrow.
> Happy Weekend everyone!



Good night Lyn!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Circling back to Americans and bathrooms / toilets, there's a comedian named Jeff Foxworthy, associated with the Blue Collar Comedy Tour... For those of you familiar with the reference, I'm thinking of the Courtesy Sniff (or was it Courtesy Whiff?) bit...
> 
> @Cowboy_Ken @DE42 You guys know the reference I'm thinking of? Anybody have a good link to that bit?



Jeff Foxworthy will always be a comedy legend.. [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I jus remembered something else about the first year (of three) I spent in the UK. It was the most surreal thing... There was a honky-tonk over there. Near Preston, I think. It had an Old West feel to it, like being in a large barn. Definitely more Old West, not Southern or Deep South.


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> Y'all now listen up here in the country we don't have rest-rooomms. We have the shitter lol


Crapper


----------



## Bambam1989

DE42 said:


> So anyway any Garth Brooks fans in here?


Me!


----------



## Bambam1989

Gillian M said:


> Hi everyone at CDR, hope you are all well . This is Gillian Moore.
> 
> Unfortunately I lost all data on my device and I've had to have it maintained.
> 
> Love,
> Gillian and the two Olis!


Hi Gillian! Hope your doing well


----------



## DE42

Bambam1989 said:


> Crapper


Depends on which side of the mountain lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> Crapper


That one has its basis in the surname of its inventor, if I remember what I read correctly, a while back. From a language standpoint, the Crapper became a word before the related...deposits...did.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Oh yeah! I’m mentally having a beer with you right now


Sounds like a plan to me! We'll make a day of it... Afternoon tea with @Moozillion (Bea), then maybe we can fit in a brief wine and cheese tasting, then a not-too-heavy dinner, then a relaxing beer? Someone else can be on kid duty.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sounds like a plan to me! We'll make a day of it... Afternoon tea with @Moozillion (Bea), then maybe we can fit in a brief wine and cheese tasting, then a not-too-heavy dinner, then a relaxing beer? Someone else can be on kid duty. ;-)


Maybe we can do the wine and cheese tasting (or reception?) at an art gallery where @Bambam1989 has her artwork on display. Maybe @Maro2Bear can have some of his carvings on display, too. What else can we add in there? Besides a potato cannon demonstration at the firing range...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pastel Tortie said:


> What else can we add in there? Besides a potato cannon demonstration at the firing range...



Maybe deep fry a turducken !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe deep fry a turducken !



While David Allen Coe plays for hours.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sort of... I'm not sure if rude covers the sentiment, exactly... perhaps crass better describes it? I have no idea why, except that when it comes to bodily functions, Americans can be of a more Victorian mentality than the Brits.
> 
> One of the big differences I noticed, depending on whether I was in the UK or the U.S., was what got censored on TV - and what did not. I got to see the very same episodes on both sides of the pond, which is why I noticed.
> 
> The Brits censor the violence portrayed on TV far more than Americans do. It's understandable, given how many more centuries they have of experience with violence, some horrifically so.
> 
> Americans don't so much censor the violence, but they do censor unclothed bodies and portrayal of bodily functions (especially if there's more than one body involved).


Do you have "the watershed"? TV programmes broadcast before 9pm have to violence, sex and language moderated. Because parental control is still set on our satellite tv box, programmes originally broadcast after 9pm require you enter your PIN code before you can watch them.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, and telling time! When I lived in the UK, I learned to ask for appointment times in 24 hour times. That way I never had to remember whether "half three" meant 3:30 or 4:30. Whichever way it is in the UK, I think it may be the opposite in Germany...?


Half three will always be Half past three. Quarter Past, Half Past, Quarter To


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.

Yayyyyyyyyyyy I have received my first card. Whoop whoop whoop. Thank you Ed, Kelly and Suki. [emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Brilliant! Well done, Jarrod! Hope this will be my daughter someday playing in front of the whole school! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> I had to laugh about the shorts though. This is SA in December, right? [emoji23][emoji8]


Lol. Yes this is SA in December. Swimming costumes too. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, all! Hope everyone is well: Bee with her voice exercises, Bambam with her art, Heather with her sleep, Carol with her Wednesday, Linda with her not ironing, Mark with no microwave... Oh no, I’ve just botched that attempt at wishing everyone a great day... [emoji33][emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes. He and his sister are very close. He would much rather introduce any girlfriend first to his sister rather than us.
> 
> And if either of them has someone in tow that they don't happen to have mentioned then the other will happily dob them in with me [emoji23]
> 
> That said, it's rarely a surprise to me... Instagram usually has given the game away.
> 
> Top tip for any parent... follow your kids social media accounts, but NEVER comment, NEVER like and NEVER tag them. The second you do then you remind them you are there.


Very good tip.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The rain has been replaced by wind. It's very draughty out. We are off to London to see something about Saxons at the British Library (JoesDad sprung that one on me so I will tell you more when I find out ) and then over to the Emirates Stadium to watch Arsenal v Huddersfield. In theory Son is joining us at the football, but he had his office Christmas party last night so I don't know what state he's in

Day 8 from my iTunes Christmas playlist has brought out Bing Crosby and David Bowie with Little Drummer Boy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all and the 5th day of my iTunes advent calendar. Today on shuffle ot came up with Mariah Carey


Love this song. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> My 23rd wedding anniversary is coming up at the end of the month. I would like to play some music to celebate the occasion. What do you think of "Battleship Chains" by Volbeat?


Thats a good song.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> My 23rd wedding anniversary is coming up at the end of the month. I would like to play some music to celebate the occasion. What do you think of "Battleship Chains" by Volbeat?


Congratulations from us as well. We are coming up to 25 in Feb.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> The first Christmas parcel has arrived ????? GREAT !


Lena was the first I think.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Congrats to you as well. It's tradition for my wife and me to take jabs at eachother on our anniversary. God only knows what she has in store for me!


You will have to share with us so that we can join in the fun. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Luckily, I found the perfect large extra reinforced produce box, with handles that Sully just fit in. Made things easier for the lift up two flights of stairs... down, is a whole lot easier.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our room with a view
> 
> View attachment 258865


You have an awesome view.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning roomies. For everyone who needs a little inspiration for Christmans.
> Here is a warm burning fire and some nice Christmas songs to relax.


Thank you Bee.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting...https://amp.livescience.com/64215-earth-turtle-photo.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> 
> View attachment 258871


Wow. That was interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I checked on the mud turtle hatchlings this morning, and Bold was bright-eyed and begging. He ducked back into his hide when he saw me getting ready to take his picture. Then he thought about it for maybe a second and came right back out.
> 
> Me: What changed your mind?
> Bold: WILL WORK FOR FOOD.
> Me: Okay... I can live with that... Smile for the camera...
> Bold: ...
> View attachment 258873
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I paid well.


Sooo cute.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The heat is out in my office building. It's an old building. And I'm cold. Not freezing, but uncomfortably cool. Enough for the temperature be distracting. So I'm resorting to hot tea.
> 
> Clicking my heels together didn't get me back to the UK for a proper cream tea... Tea with sweetener (even sugar) and milk (or cream)... Ohhhhhh, and SCONES, with butter, jam, and cream. There was this great little place in Lytham... and in Harrogate. Afternoon tea was one of my favorite things about England. Along with the gardens... but alas, I digress...


Hmmm. Scones and jam and cream sounds perfect right about now.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It isn't nearly as romantic a notion, to have to walk down the hall to the water fountain, to get water to heat it up in the microwave, to bring it back to my desk to make tea.  At least the tea brings back good memories, and maybe that will keep me warm long enough to try and get some paperwork off my desk.


Keep warm. Sending some heat your way.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If I’m to go on a vacation this year I’ll be making my reservations here at this Hampton Inn
> View attachment 258901
> I found one with this place next door and ,well I do like the ladies
> View attachment 258902
> . Down the lane is a beach where I might find some waffles to eat as well
> View attachment 258903
> 
> .


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> On my last vacation these signs in front of the hotel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the hotel bar I found this sign. Makes sense !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sense than this sign at the hotel pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a park I found this helpful sign. Good that I am a woman !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice place to build a house but then I read this sign:


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, it’s *Day 5 of the Christmas Recipe Bonanza*
> 
> A Very Popular Sweet - Awwamat
> 
> _This was and is still my favorite recipe as a little kid. My mother would mix all the ingredients and we would sit on the floor with a big pot of oil boiling and she would let me put a spoon in the dough and get some and drop into the oil. Once it got light brown we would take it out and drain it and then dip it into a bowl of homemade syrup (attar) and eat it hot- I would eat and eat till I got a stomach ache, but it was worth it- so much better then the American doughnut. ~Rita_
> 
> View attachment 258917
> 
> 
> *Awwamat*
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tablespoons cornstarch
> 1⁄4 ounce dry yeast
> 1⁄4 teaspoon sugar
> 1 1⁄4 cups water
> 1⁄4 teaspoon salt
> 2 cups syrup (attar)
> oil (for deep frying)
> 
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Mix flour, salt, and cornstarch.
> Dissolve yeast in 1/4 cup of water and sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoons sugar.
> Add yeast mixture and 1 cup of water to flour and cornstarch. Beat well until smooth. (Batter should have the same consistency as pancake mix). Set aside one hour to rise.
> Heat oil in a deep-frying pan on medium to high heat
> Dip a tablespoon in water and pick up a small portion of the batter and slowly drop it into the hot oil. Repeat until all the batter is used.
> Fry until light brown. Remove and dip in prepared cold attar (syrup).
> Serve while hot.
> 
> Attar is one cup sugar to ½ cup water cook like a light syrup and if you like add a drop of rose or orange blossom water for taste.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Now THIS is a recipe I'll clip and try. Love Dessert!


Me too unfortunately. [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Do your posties leave elastic bands everywhere they go?
> I have a collection of dozens of them that I have picked up in my street and in the local area that the posties just drop on their rounds, and that's only in the last few months.
> Family members say they also pick them up in their areas so it's quite widespread here.
> I don't know if they leave a trail in case they get lost, so that they can follow them back to the depot but it's not very environmentally friendly!
> I am going to post them back to them when I have enough but I think offenders should do a long stretch in prison!


On the plus side you don't have to buy any if you need some. You could always try and make an elastic ball from them. I hear that it will bounce very well.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I get to go watch daughter in a Christmas concert tonight. I look forward to watching her but not to sitting beside a bunch of strangers[emoji15] All Alone[emoji15] they might bump me[emoji15] or even try to have a random conversation with me during one the interludes[emoji33]


So how was it?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think there may be an entry in the Guinness Book of World Records for the largest collection of rubber bands. Or some otherwise unknown town may have a giant ball of elastic bands as its claim to fame? Or is that just urban legend?
> 
> Maybe someone in the UK can get people to collect and send in elastic bands... Make a collection of them for environmental awareness... Or tie it to a charity or other good cause. Better yet, get the Royal Mail to "buy back" the elastic bands to reuse, and donate the proceeds to charity.


Almost snap.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Small talk:
> 
> Do you like tortoises?
> 
> Do you like dragons?
> 
> Do you think a small dragon sitting on top of a large tortoise would make an interesting piece of artwork?
> 
> Would you believe that Amazon sent me the wrong item? I was waiting for this one color to come in so I could finish this project...
> 
> Do you know how many scutes are on a Sulcata tortoise?
> 
> What do I think of the weather? Let me tell you what my tortoise thinks of this weather!
> 
> That way...
> You'd either make friends, or they'd stop making small talk...
> 
> And if you get bumped into, channel your inner Sulcata!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nah, but I'm probably still wound up on all the hot tea from this afternoon...
> 
> Do you have any good topics for small talk to get strangers to keep the small talk to a minimum?


Start complaining about something.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I received two lovely cards from Sabine and Carol!!
> 
> @Bee62
> @CarolM


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33] on both counts.
> 
> I called my own number once. Couldn’t see my phone anywhere, so I thought if I give myself a ring and it buzzes, then I’ll be able to find it. I was surprised when my number was busy. Then it hit me: I couldn’t see it because it was in my hand and then next to my ear the whole time. I was quite jet lagged then. [emoji85][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I have done that with my glasses but I was already wearing them.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think Bold is biding his time while hatching his next escape attempt. I half expect to walk into the room one day and see Bold climbing out of the 20L tank, using the temperature probe wire as a rope...


That would be a kodak moment!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> PINSTRIPE was less cooperative.
> View attachment 258960
> 
> He was heading back to his little resin coconut hide so fast, that was the only picture I could get. He didn't even linger in the entrance to the hide long enough for a Micro Mud turtle bum shot!


Lol. They are really so cute.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 258972
> 
> My inspiration!!!


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Ever since Bold heard about Jacques' celebrity status, being on a calendar page and having her very own thread on the forum... He's been dropping hints.
> 
> He wants me to ask @Moozillion how old Jacques was when she got her own thread. Bold wants to know when he'll be old enough or big enough for his own thread, too.


I think he deserves his own thread already.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok CDR team - Day 6 of our Caravan-Serai Recipe Feast. This salad looks pretty scrumptious...but seems to utilize a ton of ingredients.
> 
> *Roasted Pumpkin Quinoa Salad*
> 
> View attachment 258983
> 
> 
> The pumpkin is roasted with red onion, cumin, coriander, fennel seeds and maple, its delicious and you could totally eat it like that as a side dish.
> 
> The quinoa is dressed with lots of herbs and spices; mint, coriander, sumac, lemon and its all topped with pomegranates, pepitas and hazelnuts – whats not to love…
> 
> *Ingredients*
> For the roasted pumpkin
> 1/4 medium kent pumpkin, or your pumpkin of choice
> 1 red onion, cut in to small wedges
> 1 tsp ground coriander
> 1 tsp fennel seeds
> 1/2 tsp ground cumin
> 1 tbsp olive oil
> 2 tsp maple syrup
> 
> *For the salad*
> 1/2 cup quinoa
> 1 big handful mint
> 1 big handful coriander
> 1/2 tbsp olive oil
> 1/2 lemon, juiced, or to taste
> 1 tsp sumac
> 
> *To garnish*
> 2 tbsp pomegranate seeds
> 1 tbsp dry roasted pepitas
> 1 tbsp dry roasted hazelnuts, roughly chopped
> 
> *Instructions*
> Preheat oven to 220 degrees C (425 degrees F). Cut pumpkin into chunks and place on a lined baking tray with the onion Add the remaining ingredients and toss to coat. Spread out in a single layer and roast for 25 minutes or until cooked through. Cooking time will vary depending on the size of your pumpkin chunks. Once cooked remove and set aside.
> 
> Wash the quinoa and add to a small saucepan with 3/4 cup of water. Cover and bring to the boil. Once boiling turn the heat to as low as possible and allow to cook for 10 minutes. Once cooked fluff with a fork and add to a large bowl. Set aside and allow to cool slightly.
> 
> Finely chop the mint and coriander add to the quinoa along with the olive oil, lemon juice, sumac and salt and pepper. Add the pumpkin and toss gently. Add to a serving plate.
> 
> Garnish with pepitas, pomegranates and hazelnuts. Serve.
> 
> *Recipe Notes*
> To dry roast the pepitas and hazelnuts. Add separately to a frying and cook over medium heat until golden. Add the hazelnuts to a tea towel and rub with your hands to remove most of the skins. Then roughly chop.
> 
> Recipe & photo courtesy of http://littlebigh.com/roasted-pumpkin-quinoa-salad/


That is really scrumptious.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very wise.
> Tidgy has been unbearbale for years, so this year, no calendar for Tidgy.
> But I think that's only made things worse.
> The sulks and temper tantrums have been dreadful.
> And that's only wifey.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Evening All
> 
> A nice cool, overcast day, and no rain!
> 
> Decided to get a fire going in our pit and burn some of the chopped wood I seem to accumulate.
> 
> Enjoy our fire, pull up a chair, half a glass or two of your favorite drink
> 
> View attachment 258991


Oh that is an awesome fire.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 258993
> 
> Thank you Carol for the Adorable card! [emoji173]️[emoji217]


Yayyy. So glad my cards are getting to their destinations. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> One of the activities we was going to this weekend is canceled
> View attachment 258994


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just gotten two texts from Eva.
> She's recovering from surgery.
> Her mother has traveled to Texas to help with the household. But she's still too groggy to respond to the TFO.
> She asked me to tell Y'all that she's ok.


Oh that is good news.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just gotten two texts from Eva.
> She's recovering from surgery.
> Her mother has traveled to Texas to help with the household. But she's still too groggy to respond to the TFO.
> She asked me to tell Y'all that she's ok.


That is fantastic news.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Calling @CarolM... We’re missing some Christmas jokes... and YOU!


Sorry. Was busy with a project for the boss. Just trying to catch up and will then post the jokes that I was meant to post.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Have you considered switching to leather pants? They're all craze in Denmark...


Problem is that they shrink don't they after getting wet?


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> All safe and sound eating! As for the snow, I want summer back!


Oooooo your babies are adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Yep, that right, Cold, Dark Room. I do like it in here though.


We like it that you like it in here. And like having you in here with us.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do you think it might be useful or helpful to start a thread on English Language topics, in the Everything Else section of the TFO? What do you think?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it would give members, regardless if their proficiency with English, someplace to ask questions and sort out what words to use... or even to help figure out what word someone was intending to use when they posted a message.
> 
> Especially with voice-to-text applications and chronic autocorrect frustrations (that's putting it mildly)... Then there's also different flavors (flavours) of English, depending on where you live or where you learned the language. Different words have different meanings, spellings, pronunciations, etc.
> 
> We've had some interesting conversations here in the CDR about sayings and idioms, or traditions like crossing thumbs and crossing fingers.
> 
> Do you think a thread for that would be a good thing? What would be a good title for it?


It would definitely be a fun one. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think you can use leather to “shape yourself” LMAO... I certainly am not brave enough to try it but I would be most interested in your results should you decide to play fashion model!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. It might start a new trend for us all[emoji6]


I am with Linda on this one. I am also the wrong shape for leather. Besides my youngest would not be happy with me.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Other things that get lost in translation between different English speakers...
> 
> Counting to 2 on your fingers. Americans are used to making a V with the forefinger (pointer or index finger) and middle fingers, but it's as offensive and jarring in the UK as it would be for someone in the U.S. to count to 1 using only their middle finger.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but a number of countries start counting with 1 being the thumb, and 2 is the thumb and forefinger (pointer or index finger).


We would use the finger next to the thumb to show one if we were using body language. But use the thumb if we were counting and using our fingers to count. We would also use the V if we were indicating the number two. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The one that crossed my mind the other day was purse. Yvonne mentioned her purse.
> 
> Here in the UK a purse is what you put your loose change in. It may also accommodate bank notes and cards, but it will always have a section for coins.
> 
> A wallet is a holder for bank notes (Again it may accommodate bank cards)
> 
> Typically men use wallets and have their coins loose in their trouser pockets.
> 
> We ladies don’t get proper pockets (or any at all) in our clothes so use a purse and put that in ... a bag - eg handbag, shoulder bag


For us a purse is and can be both. Only men have wallets. But we also use the term " bag".


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Now here in the UK, pants are underwear. Jeans are a form of trousers.
> 
> I have not considered leather underwear, nor have I considered leather trousers. I am really too old and the wrong shape to carry off leather trousers successfully


Women wear panties and men underwear. Women and men wear pants and or trousers. Jeans are just jeans. Pants and trousers normally indicate nicer pants/trousers which are not jeans.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> In Russian culture as I know it, index is 1, index and middle is 2; thumb only comes in as 5. That’s when you show the numbers by unfolding the fingers. When you count for yourself, you fold them starting with the thumb.


You said it much better than I did. We do the same.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> LOL I quit wearing underwear years ago [emoji6]


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] TMI Dan. TMI!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have coats if that counts. Probably not loo
> View attachment 259033


Most people here wear leather jackets as well. Those wearing leather pants are more on the daring/sexy side of life.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> TMI!!!!


Snap


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I think that's why the wool spider make me some. Lol


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] oh I missed your sense of humor.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Loo - that's another one. In the UK another word for the toilet or WC.
> 
> What is it with Americans and Rest Rooms? Or worse still Comfort Station? Is the word for the thing you sit on to pee or poop rude?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] When I worked as a waitress way back when I had one customer refer to it as a library.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> The country singer.


Would not play for me. [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well whatever the case may be I'm going to be heading down to Florida in April to do a mini vacation and see Garth Brooks in concert with Sarah.


Hopefully your holiday turns out better this time round.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Umm. I think I need to have a talk with Sarah..... Lol
> View attachment 259037


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] The first man to be pregnant.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A very talented boy you have there Carol!


[emoji3] [emoji3] Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 259051


Hmm. I normally work it the other way round.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I remember the TO LET signs when I first went to the UK... And at first I wondered if they were missing an I.
> 
> TO LET really translates into FOR RENT.


We use both over here.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Three Mile Island?


Too much information.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's a good one! That would probably get you another free seat or two next to you, as well!


Unless you are sitting next to someone who thinks they are Queen Mary.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, and telling time! When I lived in the UK, I learned to ask for appointment times in 24 hour times. That way I never had to remember whether "half three" meant 3:30 or 4:30. Whichever way it is in the UK, I think it may be the opposite in Germany...?


Here in English it is 3.30 but for Afrikaans it is half 4.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe we can do the wine and cheese tasting (or reception?) at an art gallery where @Bambam1989 has her artwork on display. Maybe @Maro2Bear can have some of his carvings on display, too. What else can we add in there? Besides a potato cannon demonstration at the firing range...


Photography.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. The rain has been replaced by wind. It's very draughty out. We are off to London to see something about Saxons at the British Library (JoesDad sprung that one on me so I will tell you more when I find out ) and then over to the Emirates Stadium to watch Arsenal v Huddersfield. In theory Son is joining us at the football, but he had his office Christmas party last night so I don't know what state he's in
> 
> Day 8 from my iTunes Christmas playlist has brought out Bing Crosby and David Bowie with Little Drummer Boy


I liked that one.


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe. Finally all caught up. Lots of entertaining and interesting posts. I should disappear more often. [emoji23] 

Thursdays, Fridays and today's jokes:

15. What do you call a blind reindeer?

I have no eye deer.

16. What do you call an obnoxious reindeer?

Rude-olph.

17. How is Christmas exactly like your job?

You do all the work and some fat guy in a suit gets all the credit.


----------



## CarolM

Have an awesome Saturday everyone. 

Here is some sunshine and warmth for you all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday One n All

Took some scrolling to get caught up, looks like @CarolM was busy 

Cold start to our day, pretty much entire region below freezing - but, the big storm that started in California, drenched Texas, and is moving East, will miss us to the South. No snow here.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday One n All
> 
> Took some scrolling to get caught up, looks like @CarolM was busy
> 
> Cold start to our day, pretty much entire region below freezing - but, the big storm that started in California, drenched Texas, and is moving East, will miss us to the South. No snow here.
> 
> View attachment 259079


Lol. Glad no snow yet for you guys. Yip there was so much catching to be done. I loved it.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Garth is having Sarah appear in his concert???



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I remember the TO LET signs when I first went to the UK... And at first I wondered if they were missing an I.
> 
> TO LET really translates into FOR RENT.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's a good one! That would probably get you another free seat or two next to you, as well!



And free transportation to a nearby hospital. Which may or may not be useful [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Problem is that they shrink don't they after getting wet?



Lifting effects! [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Looks even COLDER in this room in Centigrade


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Morning everyone. Well, off to rescue another tort today, 3 hour drive one way, not to bad.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I think he deserves his own thread already.


Bold will be so happy to hear that!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks even COLDER in this room in Centigrade
> 
> View attachment 259080


It's been very mild here this fall. There was only one night so far that produced a bit of frost on the roof, but it didn't reach the ground. But it's very foggy in the mornings. I haven't let the tortoises out of their sheds until late afternoon for a couple weeks now. As long as the sun is shining, I let them out no matter how cold it is.



Cheryl Hills said:


> Morning everyone. Well, off to rescue another tort today, 3 hour drive one way, not to bad.


What's being rescued, Cheryl? I make people bring their turtles and tortoises to me. I never go get them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold start to our day, pretty much entire region below freezing - but, the big storm that started in California, drenched Texas, and is moving East, will miss us to the South. No snow here.
> 
> View attachment 259079


We're in for more rain in northern Florida later this weekend. Just as the last of the standing water was disappearing, too.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

It was a salcata posted on here, in the salcata section. A newer person, can not keep it because they lost there house and wanted to make sure the tort was taken care of. After seeing how he is raised, I might tell them if they get another place, they can have him back. But, I want to see first. She didn’t have transportation to bring his enclosure so I told her I would come pick him up. Just trying to help some.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

I do want to start a rescue though, just not sure how to go about it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Too much information.


Back when I worked for an emergency management agency, one of my positions dealt with planning and exercises at nuclear plants. Three Mile Island is probably still the most famous (infamous) in the U.S., even though the incident in all honesty and fairness wasn't a big deal. 

So, for several years now, when someone in conversation mentions too much personal information, my response has often been, "TMI doesn't always stand for Three Mile Island." It's also a good reminder to people who tend to speak in acronyms that they should define those acronyms in conversation, as well as in writing.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> It was a salcata posted on here, in the salcata section. A newer person, can not keep it because they lost there house and wanted to make sure the tort was taken care of. After seeing how he is raised, I might tell them if they get another place, they can have him back. But, I want to see first. She didn’t have transportation to bring his enclosure so I told her I would come pick him up. Just trying to help some.


I'm so glad to hear that, and so glad you're doing it. I hope they've done a great job so far, so maybe the person and tortoise can be reunited in the future.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> I do want to start a rescue though, just not sure how to go about it.


Well, once you get it established, if you're interested in applying for grants, let me know. I may have some knowledge or experience that might be helpful... 
That goes for any of you. I can at least provide some pointers and coaching, unless it generates a conflict of interest or something like that.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Have an awesome Saturday everyone.
> 
> Here is some sunshine and warmth for you all.
> View attachment 259078


That view could be in South Florida!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheryl Hills said:


> It was a salcata posted on here, in the salcata section. A newer person, can not keep it because they lost there house and wanted to make sure the tort was taken care of. After seeing how he is raised, I might tell them if they get another place, they can have him back. But, I want to see first. She didn’t have transportation to bring his enclosure so I told her I would come pick him up. Just trying to help some.


You're a good person, Cheryl. Can we see a picture of the tortoise?



Cheryl Hills said:


> I do want to start a rescue though, just not sure how to go about it.


If I were starting over, I for sure would go through the rigamarole of applying for non-profit status. When I first started, I contacted our state's Fish and Wildlife folks and received an M.O.U. from them allowing me to handle the state's endangered/threatened turtle/tortoise species. I also sent a flier around to all law enforcement offices, many vet's offices, the local S.P.C.A. and the zoo letting them know I was taking in unwanted turtles and tortoises.

But before you even consider starting your project, you have to make sure you have enough room to set up quarantined animals so they are one off. I have several permanent quarantine pens, but I also have much scrap lumber (1x12's) and wooden stakes, for making more temporary pens when I get an overload. It's hard to take in the large sulcatas unless you have a large, well-fenced yard for them. And you have to try to find homes for those guys quickly unless you have more than one large yard for them. I put my large rescues in my back yard, and there's a heated shelter off the yard for bad weather. But if a call comes in for a large sulcata and I already have one occupying my back yard, I have to turn them away.

Since you're in Ohio, your problems with taking in animals are different from mine. I get my rescues mostly in good weather, so I can set them all up outside. But you're going to have to make sure you have enough space to set up cold weather places for rescues too. My property was set up to have a car port behind my house. I have since rearranged the yard so no cars can drive back to that car port, so I've built cinder block pens on the car port. I have six areas on the car port with pig blankets and lights/heat where I can house rescues in winter.

Plan on keeping "found" animals for at least two weeks before adopting them out. This gives the owners plenty of time to read craigslist and classified ads trying to find their animal. Place a 'found' ad as soon as you take in the animal to get it before the reading public as quickly as possible.

Keep good records. I have an EXCEL spreadsheet that tells when the animals came in, who brought it in and why, what it is and any info known about it, and its eventual disposition.

Remember, you're a rescue, not a refuge. This means you don't keep the animals you are given, but rather, you find good homes for them and adopt them out. "Refuge" is a whole other ball game.

Will and I sell turtles and tortoises, but anything that comes to me as a rescue is NEVER sold. They are adopted out for free. I don't make money off rescues. 

Good luck with your endeavor. It is very satisfying, but quite a bit of work.


----------



## Yvonne G

"M.O.U." = Memorandum of Understanding. This gives you permission from the State to handle the local turtles and tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you folks have been very entertaining and informative (read sarcasm), but it's time for me to go outside. . . time to brave the elements. . . time to trudge off into the hard, cruel world, and feed and take care of my animals. See (or not, as the case may be) you all later.

(I think I'll take my camera with me and snap off a few shots to share with you when I come back inside)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sounds like a plan to me! We'll make a day of it... Afternoon tea with @Moozillion (Bea), then maybe we can fit in a brief wine and cheese tasting, then a not-too-heavy dinner, then a relaxing beer? Someone else can be on kid duty.



A woman after my own heart..I’ll need the date after the 5yr old birthday party at the trampoline park today[emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Have an awesome Saturday everyone.
> 
> Here is some sunshine and warmth for you all.
> View attachment 259078



Gorgeous!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday One n All
> 
> Took some scrolling to get caught up, looks like @CarolM was busy
> 
> Cold start to our day, pretty much entire region below freezing - but, the big storm that started in California, drenched Texas, and is moving East, will miss us to the South. No snow here.
> 
> View attachment 259079



My dock is under water :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a foggy day schedule, so I fed everyone in their sheds and had to leave their doors closed.

The desert tortoise babies have eaten, now they're piled up under what they think is the sun:



The leopard babies have eaten and they've all headed for the hills:


This is inside their cave. You can barely see Leonard in there:


The food tub and baby bowl:


The painted turtle with the abscess that has to live indoors until I fix his abscess:


Several box turtles that have to be in for various reasons:


When I open my back door to go outside, this is my view directly opposite the door. Tony the Tiger, a feral tom cat that is vicious. I'm pretty much afraid of him, but I feel safe offering him food through the lattice barrier:


Charlie getting his morning treat:


The car port that is no longer a 'car' port, but rather, a tort port:


Baby desert tortoises on the tort port, various ages from two years to one year:


This is where my russian group is brumating. The plastic is because the tort port roof leaks:


Moving past the greenhouse, going to the leopards, I stop to turn off the heater;


Little orange tree in the leopard yard. They still have a bit of green on them, but they'll be ready soon:


Inside the SA leopard shed are two tort tables on the walls:


This is Lil' Kim, a rescue from Kim in So Cal. She rescued him from poor conditions a couple years ago:


A stunted SA leopard from SoCal is in the other tort table:


Spencer, waiting patiently for her morning snack outside the Manouria shed:


In the tort table on a wall in the Manouria shed are two yearling Manouria:


The YFs can't go outside because it's too cold, so I have to feed them in their shed:





The babcocks also have to stay indoors until the sun comes out. The little male on the left is in tort jail because he's too randy to be with the others. But he goes outside when the sun shines:


I had a bit of food left over, so Dudley gets a snack. He says it's never too cold or too foggy for him:


And now, the bane of my existence - LEAVES!!!


Misty thinks piles of leaves is great fun. You can't tell from the picture, but she was running around like a crazy person, then she'd pounce on a pile of leaves with her two front feet and take off running again:


All piled up and ready to distribute:


I pick them up and take them to the box turtle yard:


From left to right, the Floridas, the luteolas and the three toes:


The easterns (I see the sun is starting to peek out a bit, so in a half hour or so I'll open all the shed doors:


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> My dock is under water :-(



Really?


----------



## Maro2Bear

A natural frozen ornament courtesy of Father Frost


----------



## Momof4

Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's a foggy day schedule, so I fed everyone in their sheds and had to leave their doors closed.
> 
> The desert tortoise babies have eaten, now they're piled up under what they think is the sun:
> 
> View attachment 259103
> 
> The leopard babies have eaten and they've all headed for the hills:
> View attachment 259104
> 
> This is inside their cave. You can barely see Leonard in there:
> View attachment 259105
> 
> The food tub and baby bowl:
> View attachment 259106
> 
> The painted turtle with the abscess that has to live indoors until I fix his abscess:
> View attachment 259107
> 
> Several box turtles that have to be in for various reasons:
> View attachment 259108
> 
> When I open my back door to go outside, this is my view directly opposite the door. Tony the Tiger, a feral tom cat that is vicious. I'm pretty much afraid of him, but I feel safe offering him food through the lattice barrier:
> View attachment 259109
> 
> Charlie getting his morning treat:
> View attachment 259110
> 
> The car port that is no longer a 'car' port, but rather, a tort port:
> View attachment 259111
> 
> Baby desert tortoises on the tort port, various ages from two years to one year:
> View attachment 259112
> 
> This is where my russian group is brumating. The plastic is because the tort port roof leaks:
> View attachment 259113
> 
> Moving past the greenhouse, going to the leopards, I stop to turn off the heater;
> View attachment 259114
> 
> Little orange tree in the leopard yard. They still have a bit of green on them, but they'll be ready soon:
> View attachment 259115
> 
> Inside the SA leopard shed are two tort tables on the walls:
> View attachment 259116
> 
> This is Lil' Kim, a rescue from Kim in So Cal. She rescued him from poor conditions a couple years ago:
> View attachment 259117
> 
> A stunted SA leopard from SoCal is in the other tort table:
> View attachment 259118
> 
> Spencer, waiting patiently for her morning snack outside the Manouria shed:
> View attachment 259119
> 
> In the tort table on a wall in the Manouria shed are two yearling Manouria:
> View attachment 259120
> 
> The YFs can't go outside because it's too cold, so I have to feed them in their shed:
> View attachment 259121
> 
> 
> View attachment 259122
> 
> The babcocks also have to stay indoors until the sun comes out. The little male on the left is in tort jail because he's too randy to be with the others. But he goes outside when the sun shines:
> View attachment 259123
> 
> I had a bit of food left over, so Dudley gets a snack. He says it's never too cold or too foggy for him:
> View attachment 259124
> 
> And now, the bane of my existence - LEAVES!!!
> View attachment 259125
> 
> Misty thinks piles of leaves is great fun. You can't tell from the picture, but she was running around like a crazy person, then she'd pounce on a pile of leaves with her two front feet and take off running again:
> View attachment 259126
> 
> All piled up and ready to distribute:
> View attachment 259127
> 
> I pick them up and take them to the box turtle yard:
> View attachment 259128
> 
> From left to right, the Floridas, the luteolas and the three toes:
> View attachment 259129
> 
> The easterns (I see the sun is starting to peek out a bit, so in a half hour or so I'll open all the shed doors:
> View attachment 259130



Love your pics Yvonne!! 
I can totally see Misty running around playing with the leaves!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> A natural frozen ornament courtesy of Father Frost
> 
> View attachment 259131



Wow!! That is so cool!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> It's a foggy day schedule, so I fed everyone in their sheds and had to leave their doors closed.
> 
> The desert tortoise babies have eaten, now they're piled up under what they think is the sun:
> 
> View attachment 259103
> 
> The leopard babies have eaten and they've all headed for the hills:
> View attachment 259104
> 
> This is inside their cave. You can barely see Leonard in there:
> View attachment 259105
> 
> The food tub and baby bowl:
> View attachment 259106
> 
> The painted turtle with the abscess that has to live indoors until I fix his abscess:
> View attachment 259107
> 
> Several box turtles that have to be in for various reasons:
> View attachment 259108
> 
> When I open my back door to go outside, this is my view directly opposite the door. Tony the Tiger, a feral tom cat that is vicious. I'm pretty much afraid of him, but I feel safe offering him food through the lattice barrier:
> View attachment 259109
> 
> Charlie getting his morning treat:
> View attachment 259110
> 
> The car port that is no longer a 'car' port, but rather, a tort port:
> View attachment 259111
> 
> Baby desert tortoises on the tort port, various ages from two years to one year:
> View attachment 259112
> 
> This is where my russian group is brumating. The plastic is because the tort port roof leaks:
> View attachment 259113
> 
> Moving past the greenhouse, going to the leopards, I stop to turn off the heater;
> View attachment 259114
> 
> Little orange tree in the leopard yard. They still have a bit of green on them, but they'll be ready soon:
> View attachment 259115
> 
> Inside the SA leopard shed are two tort tables on the walls:
> View attachment 259116
> 
> This is Lil' Kim, a rescue from Kim in So Cal. She rescued him from poor conditions a couple years ago:
> View attachment 259117
> 
> A stunted SA leopard from SoCal is in the other tort table:
> View attachment 259118
> 
> Spencer, waiting patiently for her morning snack outside the Manouria shed:
> View attachment 259119
> 
> In the tort table on a wall in the Manouria shed are two yearling Manouria:
> View attachment 259120
> 
> The YFs can't go outside because it's too cold, so I have to feed them in their shed:
> View attachment 259121
> 
> 
> View attachment 259122
> 
> The babcocks also have to stay indoors until the sun comes out. The little male on the left is in tort jail because he's too randy to be with the others. But he goes outside when the sun shines:
> View attachment 259123
> 
> I had a bit of food left over, so Dudley gets a snack. He says it's never too cold or too foggy for him:
> View attachment 259124
> 
> And now, the bane of my existence - LEAVES!!!
> View attachment 259125
> 
> Misty thinks piles of leaves is great fun. You can't tell from the picture, but she was running around like a crazy person, then she'd pounce on a pile of leaves with her two front feet and take off running again:
> View attachment 259126
> 
> All piled up and ready to distribute:
> View attachment 259127
> 
> I pick them up and take them to the box turtle yard:
> View attachment 259128
> 
> From left to right, the Floridas, the luteolas and the three toes:
> View attachment 259129
> 
> The easterns (I see the sun is starting to peek out a bit, so in a half hour or so I'll open all the shed doors:
> View attachment 259130


WOW, Yvonne! That's a fantastic tour, just being able to tag along with you when you go out to feed everybody and do your morning tort care...and kitty breakfasts, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.



Happy birthday, Kathy!!! Best wishes!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

But it’s 29, surely


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Morning everyone. Well, off to rescue another tort today, 3 hour drive one way, not to bad.



Karma points!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Back when I worked for an emergency management agency, one of my positions dealt with planning and exercises at nuclear plants. Three Mile Island is probably still the most famous (infamous) in the U.S., even though the incident in all honesty and fairness wasn't a big deal.
> 
> So, for several years now, when someone in conversation mentions too much personal information, my response has often been, "TMI doesn't always stand for Three Mile Island." It's also a good reminder to people who tend to speak in acronyms that they should define those acronyms in conversation, as well as in writing.



Did you get glowing reviews of your work?
[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you folks have been very entertaining and informative (read sarcasm), but it's time for me to go outside. . . time to brave the elements. . . time to trudge off into the hard, cruel world, and feed and take care of my animals. See (or not, as the case may be) you all later.
> 
> (I think I'll take my camera with me and snap off a few shots to share with you when I come back inside)



Have to stop at this post for tonight. 

You _have_ been informative, Yvonne. See, it happens even in the CDR.  [emoji23] 

Looking forward to your pictures! [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.



Yeah.... congratulations....at least 49 more to go!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Did you get glowing reviews of your work?
> [emoji6]



Ouch!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> My dock is under water :-(


Time to install a floating dock?


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you!!!

It’s just us girls this weekend because of basketball and the boys went camping.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah.... congratulations....at least 49 more to go!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Did you get glowing reviews of your work?
> [emoji6]


Well, we're all a bit radioactive...


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Kathy!!! Best wishes!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> But it’s 29, surely
> 
> View attachment 259133



Lol!! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Day 7 - A Very Tasty Lebanese Fish Recipe that tastes better than it Looks in the Pix








Today's dish is Samkeh Harra, a tasty recipe with baked fish in a spicy tahini sauce, and it goes well with sides of French fries, Hummus and Tabbouli salad. Enjoy!

*Lebanese Spicy Tahini Fish – Samke Harra


*

Ingredients (5-6 servings)

4 lbs of fresh Red Snapper, filets or whole scaled
17 cloves of garlic
1 cup of Tahini paste
1 teaspoon hot chili powder
1 cup of raw pine nuts
1/2 bunch green Italian Parsley (finely chopped for garnish)
1.5 cups Freshly squeezed Lemon Juice
4 cups of water
1-2 tablespoons of salt (to taste)
5-6 tablespoons of ground coriander
Olive Oil

Preparation Method

(optional) Rub fish with white vinegar and salt then rinse with cold water in order to tame down any smell.
If using whole scaled fish, cut slits in it
Rub fish with a tablespoon of olive oil and sprinkle some lemon juice on it. If you’re cooking a whole scaled fish, then insert lemon slices inside the fish for flavoring.
Place fish on olive oil-greased cooking tray and bake at 300 degrees F for 20-25 minutes.
In a small pan, mix 1 cup of pine nuts with 1-2 tablespoon of olive oil and cook on medium heat for about 3 minutes or until lightly browned. Be careful as they can burn very fast.
Take half of the pine nuts and grind them with a mortar and pestle and keep the remaining ones for garnishing.
Crush or mince the garlic then add to a pot with 1.5 cups of lemon juice, the Tahini paste, water, salt, coriander and chilli pepper.
Heat on stove to medium/high, stirring constantly (very important so they don’t stick or burn). The sauce should have a rather liquid consistency, and should have a nice balance of Tahini, garlic and lemony flavors. If the sauce is too thick, add a cup or 2 of water and a bit more of lemon juice.
Bring the sauce to a boil while keeping on stirring non-stop and then lower heat, add the smashed pine nuts then keep on cooking on low heat and stirring until you reach about 20 minutes of total cooking time for the sauce.
Once the fish is baked, lay it out on a serving platter that is at least 1 inch deep, pour the cooked tahini sauce on top of the fish, garnish with finely chopped parsley and browned pine nuts, serve hot with pita bread and and a side of Hummus and Tabbouli Salad and enjoy.
Serving and Tips

Sandwich: If you’d like to make Samke Harra into a sandwich, add the fish + Tahini sauce along the diameter of a pita bread, add lettuce and tomatoes, roll and enjoy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch!


No ouch. The guy who hired me and a health physicist into those two positions once said that one of his proudest achievements, that he hired subordinates smarter than he was. And he's extremely intelligent, himself!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.


HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! From now on you can be 49 and holding!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maro2Bear said:


> A natural frozen ornament courtesy of Father Frost
> 
> View attachment 259131



Some years back at my old place I woke to this wonderful scene frozen fog buildup


And the fun build up on my close in trees.


and all that beauty begins with this ;


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> No ouch. The guy who hired me and a health physicist into those two positions once said that one of his proudest achievements, that he hired subordinates smarter than he was. And he's extremely intelligent, himself!



Nagh...the “ouch” is for the “glowing” remark from @Kristoff


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some years back at my old place I woke to this wonderful scene frozen fog buildup
> View attachment 259152
> 
> And the fun build up on my close in trees.
> View attachment 259153
> View attachment 259155
> and all that beauty begins with this ;
> View attachment 259156



Very kool pix 

*hoarfrost*

noun

a deposit of needle-like ice crystals formed on the ground by direct condensation at temperatures below freezing point Also called: white frost


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Morning everyone. Well, off to rescue another tort today, 3 hour drive one way, not to bad.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> It was a salcata posted on here, in the salcata section. A newer person, can not keep it because they lost there house and wanted to make sure the tort was taken care of. After seeing how he is raised, I might tell them if they get another place, they can have him back. But, I want to see first. She didn’t have transportation to bring his enclosure so I told her I would come pick him up. Just trying to help some.


That is so sweet of you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> That view could be in South Florida!


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My dock is under water :-(


Oh no. You could walk on it then it will look like you are walking on water.[emoji6] Seriously though I hope not too much damage is done.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's a foggy day schedule, so I fed everyone in their sheds and had to leave their doors closed.
> 
> The desert tortoise babies have eaten, now they're piled up under what they think is the sun:
> 
> View attachment 259103
> 
> The leopard babies have eaten and they've all headed for the hills:
> View attachment 259104
> 
> This is inside their cave. You can barely see Leonard in there:
> View attachment 259105
> 
> The food tub and baby bowl:
> View attachment 259106
> 
> The painted turtle with the abscess that has to live indoors until I fix his abscess:
> View attachment 259107
> 
> Several box turtles that have to be in for various reasons:
> View attachment 259108
> 
> When I open my back door to go outside, this is my view directly opposite the door. Tony the Tiger, a feral tom cat that is vicious. I'm pretty much afraid of him, but I feel safe offering him food through the lattice barrier:
> View attachment 259109
> 
> Charlie getting his morning treat:
> View attachment 259110
> 
> The car port that is no longer a 'car' port, but rather, a tort port:
> View attachment 259111
> 
> Baby desert tortoises on the tort port, various ages from two years to one year:
> View attachment 259112
> 
> This is where my russian group is brumating. The plastic is because the tort port roof leaks:
> View attachment 259113
> 
> Moving past the greenhouse, going to the leopards, I stop to turn off the heater;
> View attachment 259114
> 
> Little orange tree in the leopard yard. They still have a bit of green on them, but they'll be ready soon:
> View attachment 259115
> 
> Inside the SA leopard shed are two tort tables on the walls:
> View attachment 259116
> 
> This is Lil' Kim, a rescue from Kim in So Cal. She rescued him from poor conditions a couple years ago:
> View attachment 259117
> 
> A stunted SA leopard from SoCal is in the other tort table:
> View attachment 259118
> 
> Spencer, waiting patiently for her morning snack outside the Manouria shed:
> View attachment 259119
> 
> In the tort table on a wall in the Manouria shed are two yearling Manouria:
> View attachment 259120
> 
> The YFs can't go outside because it's too cold, so I have to feed them in their shed:
> View attachment 259121
> 
> 
> View attachment 259122
> 
> The babcocks also have to stay indoors until the sun comes out. The little male on the left is in tort jail because he's too randy to be with the others. But he goes outside when the sun shines:
> View attachment 259123
> 
> I had a bit of food left over, so Dudley gets a snack. He says it's never too cold or too foggy for him:
> View attachment 259124
> 
> And now, the bane of my existence - LEAVES!!!
> View attachment 259125
> 
> Misty thinks piles of leaves is great fun. You can't tell from the picture, but she was running around like a crazy person, then she'd pounce on a pile of leaves with her two front feet and take off running again:
> View attachment 259126
> 
> All piled up and ready to distribute:
> View attachment 259127
> 
> I pick them up and take them to the box turtle yard:
> View attachment 259128
> 
> From left to right, the Floridas, the luteolas and the three toes:
> View attachment 259129
> 
> The easterns (I see the sun is starting to peek out a bit, so in a half hour or so I'll open all the shed doors:
> View attachment 259130


Oh Wow. So very impressive. Thank you for sharing with us. That os so much work. I wonder how you find the time to be on here.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A natural frozen ornament courtesy of Father Frost
> 
> View attachment 259131


Looks like a plate. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.


Who?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. So very impressive. Thank you for sharing with us. I wonder how you find the time to be on here.



And she reads at the least one book a day as well!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.


Aahhh I see now. A very Happy Birthday Kathy.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some years back at my old place I woke to this wonderful scene frozen fog buildup
> View attachment 259152
> 
> And the fun build up on my close in trees.
> View attachment 259153
> View attachment 259155
> and all that beauty begins with this ;
> View attachment 259156


Wow


----------



## CarolM

Good night all.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And she reads at the least one book a day as well!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...the “ouch” is for the “glowing” remark from @Kristoff


Okay, from now in we'll leave the glowing to the jellyfish!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Very kool pix
> 
> *hoarfrost*
> 
> noun
> 
> a deposit of needle-like ice crystals formed on the ground by direct condensation at temperatures below freezing point Also called: white frost


I have to say, hoarfrost looks like something the wool spider might make, if she were freezing up in the rafters...or wherever she is, if she exists.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have to say, hoarfrost looks like something the wool spider might make, if she were freezing up in the rafters...or wherever she is, if she exists.



I found her home!!! She does exist!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found her home!!! She does exist!!!
> View attachment 259171


Wow........ That's gorgeous! Do you think that's her native habitat? Or maybe she was on vacation at the time?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> You're a good person, Cheryl. Can we see a picture of the tortoise?
> 
> 
> If I were starting over, I for sure would go through the rigamarole of applying for non-profit status. When I first started, I contacted our state's Fish and Wildlife folks and received an M.O.U. from them allowing me to handle the state's endangered/threatened turtle/tortoise species. I also sent a flier around to all law enforcement offices, many vet's offices, the local S.P.C.A. and the zoo letting them know I was taking in unwanted turtles and tortoises.
> 
> But before you even consider starting your project, you have to make sure you have enough room to set up quarantined animals so they are one off. I have several permanent quarantine pens, but I also have much scrap lumber (1x12's) and wooden stakes, for making more temporary pens when I get an overload. It's hard to take in the large sulcatas unless you have a large, well-fenced yard for them. And you have to try to find homes for those guys quickly unless you have more than one large yard for them. I put my large rescues in my back yard, and there's a heated shelter off the yard for bad weather. But if a call comes in for a large sulcata and I already have one occupying my back yard, I have to turn them away.
> 
> Since you're in Ohio, your problems with taking in animals are different from mine. I get my rescues mostly in good weather, so I can set them all up outside. But you're going to have to make sure you have enough space to set up cold weather places for rescues too. My property was set up to have a car port behind my house. I have since rearranged the yard so no cars can drive back to that car port, so I've built cinder block pens on the car port. I have six areas on the car port with pig blankets and lights/heat where I can house rescues in winter.
> 
> Plan on keeping "found" animals for at least two weeks before adopting them out. This gives the owners plenty of time to read craigslist and classified ads trying to find their animal. Place a 'found' ad as soon as you take in the animal to get it before the reading public as quickly as possible.
> 
> Keep good records. I have an EXCEL spreadsheet that tells when the animals came in, who brought it in and why, what it is and any info known about it, and its eventual disposition.
> 
> Remember, you're a rescue, not a refuge. This means you don't keep the animals you are given, but rather, you find good homes for them and adopt them out. "Refuge" is a whole other ball game.
> 
> Will and I sell turtles and tortoises, but anything that comes to me as a rescue is NEVER sold. They are adopted out for free. I don't make money off rescues.
> 
> Good luck with your endeavor. It is very satisfying, but quite a bit of work.


Thanks. It is still going to be a little bit, but, I want to get all my ducks in order to try and do this.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> Back when I worked for an emergency management agency, one of my positions dealt with planning and exercises at nuclear plants. Three Mile Island is probably still the most famous (infamous) in the U.S., even though the incident in all honesty and fairness wasn't a big deal.
> 
> So, for several years now, when someone in conversation mentions too much personal information, my response has often been, "TMI doesn't always stand for Three Mile Island." It's also a good reminder to people who tend to speak in acronyms that they should define those acronyms in conversation, as well as in writing.


I will let you know. Thanks


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's a foggy day schedule, so I fed everyone in their sheds and had to leave their doors closed.
> 
> The desert tortoise babies have eaten, now they're piled up under what they think is the sun:
> 
> View attachment 259103
> 
> The leopard babies have eaten and they've all headed for the hills:
> View attachment 259104
> 
> This is inside their cave. You can barely see Leonard in there:
> View attachment 259105
> 
> The food tub and baby bowl:
> View attachment 259106
> 
> The painted turtle with the abscess that has to live indoors until I fix his abscess:
> View attachment 259107
> 
> Several box turtles that have to be in for various reasons:
> View attachment 259108
> 
> When I open my back door to go outside, this is my view directly opposite the door. Tony the Tiger, a feral tom cat that is vicious. I'm pretty much afraid of him, but I feel safe offering him food through the lattice barrier:
> View attachment 259109
> 
> Charlie getting his morning treat:
> View attachment 259110
> 
> The car port that is no longer a 'car' port, but rather, a tort port:
> View attachment 259111
> 
> Baby desert tortoises on the tort port, various ages from two years to one year:
> View attachment 259112
> 
> This is where my russian group is brumating. The plastic is because the tort port roof leaks:
> View attachment 259113
> 
> Moving past the greenhouse, going to the leopards, I stop to turn off the heater;
> View attachment 259114
> 
> Little orange tree in the leopard yard. They still have a bit of green on them, but they'll be ready soon:
> View attachment 259115
> 
> Inside the SA leopard shed are two tort tables on the walls:
> View attachment 259116
> 
> This is Lil' Kim, a rescue from Kim in So Cal. She rescued him from poor conditions a couple years ago:
> View attachment 259117
> 
> A stunted SA leopard from SoCal is in the other tort table:
> View attachment 259118
> 
> Spencer, waiting patiently for her morning snack outside the Manouria shed:
> View attachment 259119
> 
> In the tort table on a wall in the Manouria shed are two yearling Manouria:
> View attachment 259120
> 
> The YFs can't go outside because it's too cold, so I have to feed them in their shed:
> View attachment 259121
> 
> 
> View attachment 259122
> 
> The babcocks also have to stay indoors until the sun comes out. The little male on the left is in tort jail because he's too randy to be with the others. But he goes outside when the sun shines:
> View attachment 259123
> 
> I had a bit of food left over, so Dudley gets a snack. He says it's never too cold or too foggy for him:
> View attachment 259124
> 
> And now, the bane of my existence - LEAVES!!!
> View attachment 259125
> 
> Misty thinks piles of leaves is great fun. You can't tell from the picture, but she was running around like a crazy person, then she'd pounce on a pile of leaves with her two front feet and take off running again:
> View attachment 259126
> 
> All piled up and ready to distribute:
> View attachment 259127
> 
> I pick them up and take them to the box turtle yard:
> View attachment 259128
> 
> From left to right, the Floridas, the luteolas and the three toes:
> View attachment 259129
> 
> The easterns (I see the sun is starting to peek out a bit, so in a half hour or so I'll open all the shed doors:
> View attachment 259130



What a great tour!!! You must have more energy than people half your age!!! [emoji16]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.


Well, Happy Birthday!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.



Happy birthday to whom ever that may be!!! [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Time to install a floating dock?



Past time i believe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well, here she is! 4lb 2.2oz, 8 1/2 long and 6 1/2 wide. Her name is Shorty Torty. We kept the name that was given to her.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Such a lucky girl for you to be watching over her! What did you think of the conditions she was kept in before? Can we hope for a happy reunion down the road?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Thanks. It is still going to be a little bit, but, I want to get all my ducks in order to try and do this.


I completely agree with Yvonne about pursuing nonprofit status. I'd also recommend looking into your state's regulations for fundraising too. Sometimes you have to register as a charitable organization just to be able to accept donations.


----------



## Momof4

Thank you for the birthday wishes!! 

I had a great day Christmas shopping, watched daughter’s first basketball game and had a last minute dinner at a friends.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found her home!!! She does exist!!!
> View attachment 259171


Wow. !!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, here she is! 4lb 2.2oz, 8 1/2 long and 6 1/2 wide. Her name is Shorty Torty. We kept the name that was given to her.
> View attachment 259172
> View attachment 259173


Welcome to the family Shorty Torty.


----------



## CarolM

Good Sunday Morning All. !!! Have an awesome one.

Here is today's joke:

Q: How many presents can Santa fit in an empty sack?
A: Only one – after that it’s not empty any more


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's a foggy day schedule, so I fed everyone in their sheds and had to leave their doors closed.
> 
> The desert tortoise babies have eaten, now they're piled up under what they think is the sun:
> 
> View attachment 259103
> 
> The leopard babies have eaten and they've all headed for the hills:
> View attachment 259104
> 
> This is inside their cave. You can barely see Leonard in there:
> View attachment 259105
> 
> The food tub and baby bowl:
> View attachment 259106
> 
> The painted turtle with the abscess that has to live indoors until I fix his abscess:
> View attachment 259107
> 
> Several box turtles that have to be in for various reasons:
> View attachment 259108
> 
> When I open my back door to go outside, this is my view directly opposite the door. Tony the Tiger, a feral tom cat that is vicious. I'm pretty much afraid of him, but I feel safe offering him food through the lattice barrier:
> View attachment 259109
> 
> Charlie getting his morning treat:
> View attachment 259110
> 
> The car port that is no longer a 'car' port, but rather, a tort port:
> View attachment 259111
> 
> Baby desert tortoises on the tort port, various ages from two years to one year:
> View attachment 259112
> 
> This is where my russian group is brumating. The plastic is because the tort port roof leaks:
> View attachment 259113
> 
> Moving past the greenhouse, going to the leopards, I stop to turn off the heater;
> View attachment 259114
> 
> Little orange tree in the leopard yard. They still have a bit of green on them, but they'll be ready soon:
> View attachment 259115
> 
> Inside the SA leopard shed are two tort tables on the walls:
> View attachment 259116
> 
> This is Lil' Kim, a rescue from Kim in So Cal. She rescued him from poor conditions a couple years ago:
> View attachment 259117
> 
> A stunted SA leopard from SoCal is in the other tort table:
> View attachment 259118
> 
> Spencer, waiting patiently for her morning snack outside the Manouria shed:
> View attachment 259119
> 
> In the tort table on a wall in the Manouria shed are two yearling Manouria:
> View attachment 259120
> 
> The YFs can't go outside because it's too cold, so I have to feed them in their shed:
> View attachment 259121
> 
> 
> View attachment 259122
> 
> The babcocks also have to stay indoors until the sun comes out. The little male on the left is in tort jail because he's too randy to be with the others. But he goes outside when the sun shines:
> View attachment 259123
> 
> I had a bit of food left over, so Dudley gets a snack. He says it's never too cold or too foggy for him:
> View attachment 259124
> 
> And now, the bane of my existence - LEAVES!!!
> View attachment 259125
> 
> Misty thinks piles of leaves is great fun. You can't tell from the picture, but she was running around like a crazy person, then she'd pounce on a pile of leaves with her two front feet and take off running again:
> View attachment 259126
> 
> All piled up and ready to distribute:
> View attachment 259127
> 
> I pick them up and take them to the box turtle yard:
> View attachment 259128
> 
> From left to right, the Floridas, the luteolas and the three toes:
> View attachment 259129
> 
> The easterns (I see the sun is starting to peek out a bit, so in a half hour or so I'll open all the shed doors:
> View attachment 259130


Wow! Thanks for the tour Yvonne. That's amazing!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Walks in CDR [emoji102] around and sees a girl who turned 49 today.


Happy birthday Kathy! Sorry I missed it  [emoji512][emoji253][emoji320]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! From now on you can be 49 and holding!


For me, life started at 50. A lot of difficult stuff was finally dealt with and I suddenly realised I didn't care what people thought of me. Resigning from a job that was killing me was the first step and I haven't looked back. I would be happy to stay 54 and certainly don't intend to get back into some ruts that caused me so much grief when I was younger.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all and a very Happy Sunday to you all!

Day 9 on my Christmas iTunes playlist brings you... Welsh wonder Shakin Stevens with Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## JoesMum

I didn't really make it back into the CDR yesterday.

The Saxons exhibition at the British Library yesterday was really interesting. They had gathered documents and books and some artefacts from the Saxon period in Britain (mid 600s to just after the Norman Conquest in 1066)

The workmanship in the bible illustrations was amazing and the historical story it told was fascinating. While I recognised many of the names mentioned, it's not often they get mentioned in the right order so you can understand who was contemporary with who. Naturally, copy of Britain's most important legal document, the Magna Carta,was on display at the end. 

Afterwards we went to Islington and met son and his flat mate for lunch before going to the football. For reasons that aren't yet entirely clear, he didn't drink at the previous night's Christmas party so he was in good shape. Naturally, I have dobbed him in to his sister and I will leave it to her to get to the bottom of that one... we suspect female influence 

The match was a scrappy one, but Arsenal scraped a 1-0 win. We should have gone to Luton where Luton Town's 2-0 win moved them into second place in their League. If they stay there they will be promoted at the end of the season. However, there is a long was to go before the end of the season so we are not counting chickens yet!


----------



## JoesMum

First up today our monthly famers’ market for breakfast and yummy goodies. Fortunately there is shelter to eat breakfast


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, here she is! 4lb 2.2oz, 8 1/2 long and 6 1/2 wide. Her name is Shorty Torty. We kept the name that was given to her.
> View attachment 259172
> View attachment 259173


Is that the one you were going to pick up from Toledo?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> First up today our monthly famers’ market for breakfast and yummy goodies. Fortunately there is shelter to eat breakfast
> View attachment 259190



Yum yum....some hand made cheese from Sussex.... Enjoy! Any mulled wine out early?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yum yum....some hand made cheese from Sussex.... Enjoy! Any mulled wine out early?


Some rather nice hot spiced Kentish cider


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> Such a lucky girl for you to be watching over her! What did you think of the conditions she was kept in before? Can we hope for a happy reunion down the road?


She was kept pretty good. Very loving family, they had rescued her from an almost certain death situation. Yes, if she ever wants her back, I would do it.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Mizcreant said:


> Is that the one you were going to pick up from Toledo?


Yes, she is.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Cheryl Hills said:


> Yes, she is.


That was a VERY nice thing you did for that couple. Hopefully they'll get back on their feet soon.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I didn't really make it back into the CDR yesterday.
> 
> The Saxons exhibition at the British Library yesterday was really interesting. They had gathered documents and books and some artefacts from the Saxon period in Britain (mid 600s to just after the Norman Conquest in 1066)
> 
> The workmanship in the bible illustrations was amazing and the historical story it told was fascinating. While I recognised many of the names mentioned, it's not often they get mentioned in the right order so you can understand who was contemporary with who. Naturally, copy of Britain's most important legal document, the Magna Carta,was on display at the end.
> 
> Afterwards we went to Islington and met son and his flat mate for lunch before going to the football. For reasons that aren't yet entirely clear, he didn't drink at the previous night's Christmas party so he was in good shape. Naturally, I have dobbed him in to his sister and I will leave it to her to get to the bottom of that one... we suspect female influence
> 
> The match was a scrappy one, but Arsenal scraped a 1-0 win. We should have gone to Luton where Luton Town's 2-0 win moved them into second place in their League. If they stay there they will be promoted at the end of the season. However, there is a long was to go before the end of the season so we are not counting chickens yet!



I love a good mystery (possible romance) ! Can’t wait for an update on what daughter digs up!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roomies. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. In Germany we had heavy rainfall the last days and the last night. I think Linda send us the weather. @JoesMum Comes the lot of rain from England ? Some days ago you wrote about heavy rainfall where you live.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. In Germany we had heavy rainfall the last days and the last night. I think Linda send us the weather. @JoesMum Comes the lot of rain from England ? Some days ago you wrote about heavy rainfall where you live.


Well it had to go somewhere and the wind is from the North right now... Hopefully it will head on south and fill a few dams for Carol!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Well it had to go somewhere and the wind is from the North right now... Hopefully it will head on south and fill a few dams for Carol!



Morning [emoji217][emoji851]
Thank you for the wonderful card and stickers [emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning roommates [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello, all!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Morning [emoji217][emoji851]
> Thank you for the wonderful card and stickers [emoji847]


I am hoping all the recipients will sticker round


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've dilly dallied here on the Forum long enough. I must go outside. I was hoping by sitting here longer the sun would come out, but no such luck. Later. . .


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....





So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all and a very Happy Sunday to you all!
> 
> Day 9 on my Christmas iTunes playlist brings you... Welsh wonder Shakin Stevens with Merry Christmas Everyone


I am loving all the christmas songs.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I didn't really make it back into the CDR yesterday.
> 
> The Saxons exhibition at the British Library yesterday was really interesting. They had gathered documents and books and some artefacts from the Saxon period in Britain (mid 600s to just after the Norman Conquest in 1066)
> 
> The workmanship in the bible illustrations was amazing and the historical story it told was fascinating. While I recognised many of the names mentioned, it's not often they get mentioned in the right order so you can understand who was contemporary with who. Naturally, copy of Britain's most important legal document, the Magna Carta,was on display at the end.
> 
> Afterwards we went to Islington and met son and his flat mate for lunch before going to the football. For reasons that aren't yet entirely clear, he didn't drink at the previous night's Christmas party so he was in good shape. Naturally, I have dobbed him in to his sister and I will leave it to her to get to the bottom of that one... we suspect female influence
> 
> The match was a scrappy one, but Arsenal scraped a 1-0 win. We should have gone to Luton where Luton Town's 2-0 win moved them into second place in their League. If they stay there they will be promoted at the end of the season. However, there is a long was to go before the end of the season so we are not counting chickens yet!


Whahaha. Good luck on finding the no drinking cause.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> She was kept pretty good. Very loving family, they had rescued her from an almost certain death situation. Yes, if she ever wants her back, I would do it.


That is so good to hear.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomies. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday. In Germany we had heavy rainfall the last days and the last night. I think Linda send us the weather. @JoesMum Comes the lot of rain from England ? Some days ago you wrote about heavy rainfall where you live.


Rain is a good thing. Even though the day looks gloomy. The best thing about it is the nice warm fire and hot chocolate which comes out.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well it had to go somewhere and the wind is from the North right now... Hopefully it will head on south and fill a few dams for Carol!


Yes please. I will accept any rain anybody else does not want.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning roommates [emoji217][emoji851]


Morning Noel. How are things going your side?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello, all!


Hi There Yvonne. Finished your chores yet?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.


Wonderful  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.


That was beautiful Sabine as always. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

That was a rather quick catch up. But it is now midnight and my bed time. Enjoy the rest of your Sundays. Chat tomorrow again.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.



We are so blessed to be gifted with your song


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Thought I'd share more BOLD with all of you. I think Bold was auditioning to be a new shirt logo this evening.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thought I'd share more BOLD with all of you. I think Bold was auditioning to be a new shirt logo this evening.
> View attachment 259241
> 
> View attachment 259242



Awwwww! I’d buy the shirt


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Yes please. I will accept any rain anybody else does not want.


You can take some of the rain we've had in North Florida lately...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.


Sabine, that was AWESOME! You brought a ginormous smile to my face. I'm still grinning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.


That one gave me goose bumps, Sabine! Very nice!! I especially enjoyed it in German. Looks like you enjoyed it too.



CarolM said:


> Hi There Yvonne. Finished your chores yet?


All finished, read a book, ate lunch, took a nap, and now here I am, visiting you all.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.


That was beautiful. So nice to hear it in a different language!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thought I'd share more BOLD with all of you. I think Bold was auditioning to be a new shirt logo this evening.
> View attachment 259241
> 
> View attachment 259242


Oh Bold is just soooo adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You can take some of the rain we've had in North Florida lately...


Done. Send it my way. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That one gave me goose bumps, Sabine! Very nice!! I especially enjoyed it in German. Looks like you enjoyed it too.
> 
> 
> All finished, read a book, ate lunch, took a nap, and now here I am, visiting you all.


You continue to amaze me all the time. If I can be half as energetic as you are at your age I will be very happy.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning everyone on this fine and sunny Monday morning.
I have decided that today is going to be a good day. 
Lena enjoy your weekend. And good morning Linda and anybody else who is awake already or still awake. 
I have a game for you all. It is christmas orientated and anybody or everybody feel free to join or not.
As it is Christmas time I am going to start a Christmas story and please add in your bit when you feel like it. The story will end on Christmas day and I will attempt to put it together after it has ended so that we can read it in it's entirety. :

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle....... 

Now the next awake can insert the next part of the story. Lets see if we can keep it going until as close as possible to Christmas as possible. I think that I will nominate the next person to insert the next paragraph that way we won't end up with the story going into different directions. If you are nominated and would prefer to just read the story then just insert one word and nominate another person who can run with it from that word on.
Thanks for playing my game and enjoy. [emoji3] 

Linda the next paragraph is yours.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> A woman after my own heart..I’ll need the date after the 5yr old birthday party at the trampoline park today[emoji28]



Hear hear! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> My dock is under water :-(



Tie a basket to it. When the water recedes, you might end up with a nice fish dinner... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It's a foggy day schedule, so I fed everyone in their sheds and had to leave their doors closed.
> 
> The desert tortoise babies have eaten, now they're piled up under what they think is the sun:
> 
> ...



That’s A LOT of work, Yvonne!!! You’re a hero. 

[emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471]


Looks like Tony the Tiger adopted you. He just doesn’t know how to behave.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! That is so cool!!



I saw that! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some years back at my old place I woke to this wonderful scene frozen fog buildup
> View attachment 259152
> 
> And the fun build up on my close in trees.
> View attachment 259153
> View attachment 259155
> and all that beauty begins with this ;
> View attachment 259156



Wow! Absolutely mesmerizing. 

They look like crystals daughter grows out of kiddie science kits.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, from now in we'll leave the glowing to the jellyfish!



Are they radioactive too??? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I found her home!!! She does exist!!!
> View attachment 259171



It’s too bright for the CDR Wool Spider (if she exists). That might be her sister. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> What a great tour!!! You must have more energy than people half your age!!! [emoji16]



Guilty as charged


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, here she is! 4lb 2.2oz, 8 1/2 long and 6 1/2 wide. Her name is Shorty Torty. We kept the name that was given to her.
> View attachment 259172
> View attachment 259173



She’s a little shy, isn’t she? [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes!!
> 
> I had a great day Christmas shopping, watched daughter’s first basketball game and had a last minute dinner at a friends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259189



Beautiful! Both of you!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...the “ouch” is for the “glowing” remark from @Kristoff


Thank you for shedding light on this matter....


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I didn't really make it back into the CDR yesterday.
> 
> The Saxons exhibition at the British Library yesterday was really interesting. They had gathered documents and books and some artefacts from the Saxon period in Britain (mid 600s to just after the Norman Conquest in 1066)...



And then came this?






Good luck figuring out what was wrong with JoesBro...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yum yum....some hand made cheese from Sussex.... Enjoy! Any mulled wine out early?


"Early?"


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am hoping all the recipients will sticker round


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.



Love it! Tusind tak, Bee! 
Love your necklace


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That was a rather quick catch up. ...


Really? I'm still working on it!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thought I'd share more BOLD with all of you. I think Bold was auditioning to be a new shirt logo this evening.
> View attachment 259241
> 
> View attachment 259242


Don't lose him there!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Busy weekend is over. Phew!  
On a positive note, we had a lovely five-hour lunch yesterday with South African friends (not Carol though), who cooked some lovely Moroccan lamb over couscous. 
As of today, I'm reducing my coffee intake to one cup a day, so wish me luck.


----------



## Kristoff

I got two new cards today - from Georgia, USA and from Cape Town, SA

Thank you for those beautiful cards, @Toddrickfl1 and @CarolM. Can’t wait to do my “reveal-all” with all the wonderful cards! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.



Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Busy weekend is over. Phew!
> On a positive note, we had a lovely five-hour lunch yesterday with South African friends (not Carol though), who cooked some lovely Moroccan lamb over couscous.
> As of today, I'm reducing my coffee intake to one cup a day, so wish me luck.



Good luck with the decaffeination. Carol succeeded in dropping it earlier this year and I am sure you can too!

I have meetings coming up over the next few days so I must apply myself to the paperwork. It's not very festive but it has to be done.

My iTunes playlist gives us Elvies for day 11 - Blue Christmas


----------



## Kristoff

I can show the stamps though!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the decaffeination. Carol succeeded in dropping it earlier this year and I am sure you can too!
> ...



Thank you for the encouragement, Linda! [emoji173]️ I know it’s totally possible. I’ll just stick to rum.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Busy weekend is over. Phew!
> On a positive note, we had a lovely five-hour lunch yesterday with South African friends (not Carol though), who cooked some lovely Moroccan lamb over couscous.
> As of today, I'm reducing my coffee intake to one cup a day, so wish me luck.


LOL, If I can do it, so can you. You have got this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Cold Monday Morning to all

Still too dark fir any morning pix, so we’ll start off with Day 8 of our Xmas Holiday review..

12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking

Day 8

Today's recipe comes from a London UK shawarma restaurant called Berber & Q, via Saveur Magazine. It's a fusion of Middle Eastern flavors and ingredients into something new and tasty, that will satisfy vegetarians and non-vegetarians alike.





*Cauliflower Shawarma with Pomegranate, Tahini, and Pine Nuts*

Ingredients
1⁄4 cup plus 1 1⁄2 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
3 tbsp. unsalted butter, softened
1 1⁄2 tbsp. minced cilantro
1 tbsp. ground cinnamon
1 tbsp. ground sumac
1 1⁄2 tsp. ground cumin
1⁄2 tsp. ground allspice
1⁄8 tsp. ground cardamom
1⁄8 tsp. freshly grated nutmeg
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 1⁄2 tsp. kosher salt, plus more
1 whole head of cauliflower, stem trimmed, leaves left intact
1⁄3 cup tahini
2 tbsp. pomegranate seeds
1 1⁄2 tbsp. finely chopped flat-leaf parsley
1 1⁄2 tbsp. pine nuts, toasted
1 tbsp. pomegranate molasses
1 tsp. dried rose petals, lightly crushed

Instructions
Light a grill. In a small bowl, stir 1 1⁄2 tablespoons lemon juice with the butter, cilantro, cinnamon, sumac, cumin, allspice, nutmeg, cardamom, and half the garlic.

In a large pan of boiling salted water, cook the cauliflower until the stem can be just pierced with a knife, 8 to 10 minutes. Drain the cauliflower and transfer to a cutting board. Rub the cauliflower all over with the spiced butter and transfer to the grill. Cook, turning as needed, until charred and blackened all over, about 10 minutes, and transfer to a serving platter.

Meanwhile, in a small bowl, whisk the remaining 1⁄4 cup lemon juice and garlic with the 1 1⁄2 teaspoons salt, the tahini, and 3 tablespoons ice-cold water until smooth. Drizzle the tahini sauce over the cauliflower and sprinkle with the pomegranate seeds, parsley, and pine nuts. Drizzle with the pomegranate molasses and sprinkle with the rose petals before serving.


Recipe from https://www.saveur.com/grilled-whole-head-of-cauliflower-with-pomegranate-tahini-and-pine-nuts-recipe via Berber & Q - I highly recommend checking out their blog for food, arts, drinks, and music posts, it's very interesting!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our local Fire Brigade has a Christmas tradition where they ride around in late evening, sirens blaring and lights flashing....with Olde Santa riding on top.. 

And here is Santa - the reindeer were way out front.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And then came this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck figuring out what was wrong with JoesBro...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I got two new cards today - from Georgia, USA and from Cape Town, SA
> 
> Thank you for those beautiful cards, @Toddrickfl1 and @CarolM. Can’t wait to do my “reveal-all” with all the wonderful cards! [emoji173]️


Yayyy. Another one arrived.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The big storm that deposited a ton of rain in California, and snow and rain through Texas, North Carolina, Tennessee and southern Virginia and Md JUST missed us.

Not even a flake here, but more than 20 inches in some locations


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Wonderful  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


*thx*


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That was beautiful Sabine as always. Thank you.


*thx*


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> We are so blessed to be gifted with your song


*thx *


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thought I'd share more BOLD with all of you. I think Bold was auditioning to be a new shirt logo this evening.
> View attachment 259241
> 
> View attachment 259242


Bold is looking like a very nice scarf pin !  Soo cute.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sabine, that was AWESOME! You brought a ginormous smile to my face. I'm still grinning!


*thx*


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> That was beautiful. So nice to hear it in a different language!


*thx*


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Love it! Tusind tak, Bee!
> Love your necklace


*thx *


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 
These are my new tortoises..... LOL. Easy to carry, they don`t poop and pee and must not be feeded.....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Tie a basket to it. When the water recedes, you might end up with a nice fish dinner... [emoji33]


Or a new turtle...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> It’s too bright for the CDR Wool Spider (if she exists). That might be her sister. [emoji23]


It never occurred to me that the wool spider might have relatives...


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> These are my new tortoises..... LOL. Easy to carry, they don`t poop and pee and must not be feeded.....
> 
> View attachment 259274


Those are beautiful


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> These are my new tortoises..... LOL. Easy to carry, they don`t poop and pee and must not be feeded.....
> 
> View attachment 259274


They're beautiful!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Those are beautiful


Thank you. I think it is a new species of tortoises. Glas tortoises


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> They're beautiful!


Thank you very much. I love them too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Good Morning everyone on this fine and sunny Monday morning.
> I have decided that today is going to be a good day.
> Lena enjoy your weekend. And good morning Linda and anybody else who is awake already or still awake.
> I have a game for you all. It is christmas orientated and anybody or everybody feel free to join or not.
> As it is Christmas time I am going to start a Christmas story and please add in your bit when you feel like it. The story will end on Christmas day and I will attempt to put it together after it has ended so that we can read it in it's entirety. :
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
> 
> Now the next awake can insert the next part of the story. Lets see if we can keep it going until as close as possible to Christmas as possible. I think that I will nominate the next person to insert the next paragraph that way we won't end up with the story going into different directions. If you are nominated and would prefer to just read the story then just insert one word and nominate another person who can run with it from that word on.
> Thanks for playing my game and enjoy. [emoji3]
> 
> Linda the next paragraph is yours.


Carol, I love that idea! Just off the top of my mind for the 2018 CDR Christmas Story...

Everyone, feel free to volunteer or share your schedule (or what your workload is like, if it's heavy or not) during certain days or time frames, to help the current writer nominate the next person to write a paragraph(-ish).

Also, for the benefit of newer regulars or TFO members just tuning in... If you aren't sure what to write to progress the story, introduce your (torts). I don't think any of us are too hard pressed to talk about our tort kids. 

There's no reason the tort kids can't live where they live normally, unless they go off on an adventure together. Part of the challenge for a Christmas miracle may be figuring out who wants what.

The rest of us can assist the current and future writers by dropping hints and reminders about our own torts and little tidbits that come to mind... 

Like the wool spider's sister (if she exists) who loves someplace bright and cold and makes lovely frozen web art (among whatever else she makes or does).


----------



## CarolM

Today's Joke:

What do sheep say to each other at Christmastime?
_Merry Christmas to ewe!_


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. I think it is a new species of tortoises. Glas tortoises


mmmm I like this new species. Very colourful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Today's Joke:
> 
> What do sheep say to each other at Christmastime?
> _Merry Christmas to ewe!_



Baaaaaaaaad baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad baaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> She’s a little shy, isn’t she? [emoji173]️


At the moment she is, but then, I just got her.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaaaad baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad baaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Bee62

@CarolM
I want to continue your * Christmas miracle* story:

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying :_ "Help needed. Enter when you are interested"_, but none...
My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
"Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious."


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> That’s A LOT of work, Yvonne!!! You’re a hero.
> 
> [emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471][emoji471]
> 
> 
> Looks like Tony the Tiger adopted you. He just doesn’t know how to behave.


He's getting better. I actually petted him (a tiny bit) last night after I put his bowl of wet food in front of him.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Don't lose him there!


Bold was outnumbered, 2 to 1. That didn't stop the tiny turtle from demonstrating his climbing proficiency. Nor did it stop him from _expressing_ his displeasure at having been picked up and thwarted from escaping.

Those pictures were taken AFTER Bold left a big little pile of Mini Mud mud in my hand... and BEFORE Bold moisturized his dad's hand. At least Bold didn't tag the shirt. That seems to be the box turtle's job.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Bold is looking like a very nice scarf pin !  Soo cute.


It's a good thing Bold is so darn cute. Most scarf pins don't poop in your hand...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> He's getting better. I actually petted him (a tiny bit) last night after I put his bowl of wet food in front of him.


You'll teach him some manners yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all

Just a quick pix of the Carved Family who have taken over our fireplace mantel. 

Various stages of being finished.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. It`s beginning to look around like Christmas .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I proudly present my first Christmas song for you this evening.



Sabine that was wonderful!!
Looking forward to more!!

I also love that sexy Christmas top too!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Okay, everybody... What does your turtle or tortoise want for Christmas? (Or whatever holiday they celebrate.)

Bold is asking me to tell him the story of Santa Turtle. He wants fame, fans, and his own thread on the TFO.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Sabine that was wonderful!!
> Looking forward to more!!
> 
> I also love that sexy Christmas top too!!


I was going to comment on Sabine's lovely outfit and beautiful necklace too... But then I got distracted (and enchanted) by her singing!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, everybody... What does your turtle or tortoise want for Christmas? (Or whatever holiday they celebrate.)
> 
> Bold is asking me to tell him the story of Santa Turtle. He wants fame, fans, and his own thread on the TFO.


Junior, my young Gulf Coast box turtle, is around 3.5 inches now. She wants an outdoor enclosure for Christmas. Or some quality time basking in the sun at the farm.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, someone correct me if I'm wrong - we're waiting for Linda to add a paragraph to our Christmas story, right?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Busy weekend is over. Phew!
> On a positive note, we had a lovely five-hour lunch yesterday with South African friends (not Carol though), who cooked some lovely Moroccan lamb over couscous.
> As of today, I'm reducing my coffee intake to one cup a day, so wish me luck.



Good morning!!! I wish you luck n then some!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Just a quick pix of the Carved Family who have taken over our fireplace mantel.
> 
> Various stages of being finished.
> 
> View attachment 259285


Wow, you really do a nice job on those. Now, just to carve out a tortoise!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Just a quick pix of the Carved Family who have taken over our fireplace mantel.
> 
> Various stages of being finished.
> 
> View attachment 259285


Hello Mark, your Carved Family is gorgeous ! I like them all.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Sabine that was wonderful!!
> Looking forward to more!!
> 
> I also love that sexy Christmas top too!!


Thank you very much Kathy. You get more ..... this evening.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, someone correct me if I'm wrong - we're waiting for Linda to add a paragraph to our Christmas story, right?



@Yvonne G Sorry for being so unpatient, but the story caught me and I jumped in and wrote the next text. Hopefully Linda is not mad at me now !
@JoesMum


----------



## Gillian M

Bambam1989 said:


> Hi Gillian! Hope your doing well


Hi. Am fine thanks. How are you?


----------



## Bee62

Now because desired from Lena @Kristoff , the Christmas song "Oh Tannenbaum" in German language. Have fun !


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> I had to re-learn my math when learning English! [emoji23]


Hi Lena hope you are all well. 

Need help in mathematics? That was (and still would be ) my favourite subject.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> A very talented boy you have there Carol!


Hi Lynn. How are you and how's Lola? 

Hope you are both well.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Now because desired from Lena @Kristoff , the Christmas song "Oh Tannenbaum" in German language. Have fun !


Hi Sabine. Hope you are now well.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Now because desired from Lena @Kristoff , the Christmas song "Oh Tannenbaum" in German language. Have fun !


That’s pretty in any language


----------



## Bee62

Gillian M said:


> Hi Sabine. Hope you are now well.


Good evening Gillian. Yes, I am now well again and singing Christmas songs for the CDR. Do you have a special wish ?


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> That’s pretty in any language


Thank you very much Cheryl.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian - hope all is fixed for you now and that you are well!


Yes Lyn. At last things are back to normal with my device as well as Oli and myself. But I unfortunately lost all pics.


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Gillian. Yes, I am now well again and singing Christmas songs for the CDR. Do you have a special wish ?


Glad to hear that you are now well and singing.

A special wish is: to remain in good health, I believe. What about you?


----------



## Gillian M

Cheryl Hills said:


> Morning everyone. Well, off to rescue another tort today, 3 hour drive one way, not to bad.


Hi. Why "to rescue?" Hope you and your tort(S) are well.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian M said:


> Glad to hear that you are now well and singing.
> 
> A special wish is: to remain in good health, I believe. What about you?


A good health for all of us is the biggest wish I have, but I wanted to know if you have a special wish for a Christmas song to hear.


----------



## Gillian M

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy birthday!


A belated happy birthday! @Momof4 .


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Aahhh I see now. A very Happy Birthday Kathy.


Happy Birthday Kathy! 

Sorry for belated wishes @Momof4


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> A good health for all of us is the biggest wish I have, but I wanted to know if you have a special wish for a Christmas song to hear.


Oh, a Xmas song. Sorry for having misunderstood you.

"We wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy new year."


----------



## Momof4

Gillian M said:


> A belated happy birthday! @Momof4 .



Thank you!!


----------



## Gillian M

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!!


Most welcome. 

Hope it was a great day.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Aahhh I see now. A very Happy Birthday Kathy.



The video doesn’t work for me. 
There’s a few like that but I see Sabine’s. 
Not sure why.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....after some not-so-friendly “interaction” with a Home Depot salesman, we have our new microwave in the house, on a counter, and it works.

I think I’ll wait on the removal of the old one...we had enough commotion just getting it, don’t need more with the install.

On the way back from HD, stopped at our local international market for a bag of chestnuts. The plan is to get a nice big fire going in the back yard and roast some chestnuts.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, someone correct me if I'm wrong - we're waiting for Linda to add a paragraph to our Christmas story, right?


Oh gracious, are you? I have missed this completely.  I am snowed under with paperwork at the moment and probably won't get to ot before Wednesday


----------



## Bee62

and another Christmas song I personally like very much...... Enjoy.


----------



## Bee62

Gillian M said:


> Oh, a Xmas song. Sorry for having misunderstood you.
> 
> "We wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy new year."


It will take some days but it is possible....


----------



## Gillian M

Bee62 said:


> It will take some days but it is possible....


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Gillian M said:


> Yes Lyn. At last things are back to normal with my device as well as Oli and myself. But I unfortunately lost all pics.


I'm so sorry, Gillian. I completely understand, though. I lost many pictures when I had to change phones a year or so ago, after the other one crashed. I may or may not still be able to recover some from the cloud, but many are gone permanently.


----------



## Gillian M

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm so sorry, Gillian. I completely understand, though. I lost many pictures when I had to change phones a year or so ago, after the other one crashed. I may or may not still be able to recover some from the cloud, but many are gone permanently.


Thanks your understanding, which I appreciate. 

Even I lost pics, lovely pics of Oli! Technology can be a pain in the neck sometimes, can't it be?


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bee62 - Since Linda is snowed under until Wednesday, why don't you appoint the next person to take up the story where you left off?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 - Since Linda is snowed under until Wednesday, why don't you appoint the next person to take up the story where you left off?


*Okay. This is the story and the next writer should be @EllieMay , Heather it`s your turn.*

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying :_ "Help needed. Enter when you are interested"_, but none...
My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
"Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious."


----------



## Bee62

Last for this evening but not least. Bee sings "Little drummer boy"


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> *Okay. This is the story and the next writer should be @EllieMay , Heather it`s your turn.*
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torretto, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Crusher, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying :_ "Help needed. Enter when you are interested"_, but none...
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
> I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> "Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious.



I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....

I now pass this story on to Kathy... @Momof4


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....after some not-so-friendly “interaction” with a Home Depot salesman, we have our new microwave in the house, on a counter, and it works.
> 
> I think I’ll wait on the removal of the old one...we had enough commotion just getting it, don’t need more with the install.
> 
> On the way back from HD, stopped at our local international market for a bag of chestnuts. The plan is to get a nice big fire going in the back yard and roast some chestnuts.



I hate those kind of interactions with sales people. 

I need to see the chestnuts roasting!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I hate those kind of interactions with sales people.
> 
> I need to see the chestnuts roasting!!



And now, to top it off, we now realize the “package of bolts” is missing two key bolts - the two that actually screw down into the unit to hold it in place. It’s always something..

No fire tonight...soon.


----------



## Momof4

I can’t write now, but how are you copy/pasting with an iPhone from app?


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I can’t write now, but how are you copy/pasting with an iPhone from app?



Never mind. I went to the actual website and it works. 
I’m headed to basketball practice and I’ll try to put my two cents in.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Last for this evening but not least. Bee sings "Little drummer boy"


Really nice!


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Roomies.
I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.

My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time. 
Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was. 

I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]

But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.

i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face. 
I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now. 

Love to all,
Mooz (Beatrice)


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)


I am so sorry for your loss. We are here if you need to talk or anything else.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geez, I'm so sorry. We love you.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez, I'm so sorry. We love you.



Thanks so much, Yvonne![emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> I want to continue your * Christmas miracle* story:
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying :_ "Help needed. Enter when you are interested"_, but none...
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
> I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> "Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious."


That is a lovely continuation of the story. I love it Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Bold was outnumbered, 2 to 1. That didn't stop the tiny turtle from demonstrating his climbing proficiency. Nor did it stop him from _expressing_ his displeasure at having been picked up and thwarted from escaping.
> 
> Those pictures were taken AFTER Bold left a big little pile of Mini Mud mud in my hand... and BEFORE Bold moisturized his dad's hand. At least Bold didn't tag the shirt. That seems to be the box turtle's job.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Just a quick pix of the Carved Family who have taken over our fireplace mantel.
> 
> Various stages of being finished.
> 
> View attachment 259285


Gorgeous


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, everybody... What does your turtle or tortoise want for Christmas? (Or whatever holiday they celebrate.)
> 
> Bold is asking me to tell him the story of Santa Turtle. He wants fame, fans, and his own thread on the TFO.


Mine want Hibiscus flowers!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, someone correct me if I'm wrong - we're waiting for Linda to add a paragraph to our Christmas story, right?


Linda was supposed to but I think her commitments took over. But I see that Sabine has added a beautiful addition to the story.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Now because desired from Lena @Kristoff , the Christmas song "Oh Tannenbaum" in German language. Have fun !


It just gets better and better.[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The video doesn’t work for me.
> There’s a few like that but I see Sabine’s.
> Not sure why.


Oh no. Yip I have the same problem sometimes.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....after some not-so-friendly “interaction” with a Home Depot salesman, we have our new microwave in the house, on a counter, and it works.
> 
> I think I’ll wait on the removal of the old one...we had enough commotion just getting it, don’t need more with the install.
> 
> On the way back from HD, stopped at our local international market for a bag of chestnuts. The plan is to get a nice big fire going in the back yard and roast some chestnuts.


Sounds nice. I have never eaten roasted chestnuts.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh gracious, are you? I have missed this completely.  I am snowed under with paperwork at the moment and probably won't get to ot before Wednesday


Sabine added a part. Bee you can nominate someone else and then When Linda is less snowed under (hopefully not when summer comes [emoji6] ) then Linda can let us know and then be nominated.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and another Christmas song I personally like very much...... Enjoy.


Sigh. That was beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Last for this evening but not least. Bee sings "Little drummer boy"


That song is one of my favorites.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)



So sorry for your loss Bea. 
I’ll be thinking about you and your family.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
> 
> I now pass this story on to Kathy... @Momof4


Yayy. The story is taking up a life of it's own. Love it. Who knew we had such talented and budding writers in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)


I am so sorry Mooz. Sending you big electronic hugs. Good luck with the family.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everyone.
Yesterday was a hot day. And it looks like today will be one as well. Tonight is Jarrod's prize giving and as Head boy he has to give a speech. 
So on the agenda is work and then prize giving. Yup my day is sooooo exciting. Well the prize giving will be at least.
Thank you for the story so far. I love it and where it is heading. It is almost like those books i used to read where you had two options to choose from at the end of each chapter and depending on which option you choose you would you would turn to a specific page and carry on reading the story from there.
And todays' joke:


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> These are my new tortoises..... LOL. Easy to carry, they don`t poop and pee and must not be feeded.....
> 
> View attachment 259274


But we'd miss tortoise poop, no?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Last for this evening but not least. Bee sings "Little drummer boy"


I am going to have "Bee sings ..." playing as I work this morning and I can listen to all your wonderful music again


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaaaad baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad baaaaaaaaaaad


 Wish I never herd that!


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)


Oh Bea, I know it was time, but there's never a "right time" to lose someone close. Massive electronic hugs from me.

I do hope that you are able to resolve matters without too much fallout and that you and hubby are able to have a wonderful Christmas.

And the top tip from any Brit when things get too much is get the tea pot out. There's nothing that cannot be resolved over tea; sometimes it takes more than one cup. (And you know where your nearest tearoom is  Make time for yourself!)

Thinking of you x


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> He's getting better. I actually petted him (a tiny bit) last night after I put his bowl of wet food in front of him.


Glad you were able to start over from scratch...


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sabine added a part. Bee you can nominate someone else and then When Linda is less snowed under (hopefully not when summer comes [emoji6] ) then Linda can let us know and then be nominated.


Wednesday, I promise, Wednesday morning! I will be between tonight's meeting and my Mum's birthday lunch organisation.

The data for this meeting is really making brain ache


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! I wish you luck n then some!!


Thank you. I'll need it


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, you really do a nice job on those. Now, just to carve out a tortoise!


A terrific idea! Those would be so poplar at TFO!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

For goodness sake keep the Homework-eating hound on a short leash. It can have a belly full after my meeting, as the data pack is massive for this meeting, but not now! 

So here, on my flying visit, is Day 11 from my iTunes playlist. Rockin around the Christmas tree... Not the usual version.... This is British Comedian Mel Smith and British Singer Kim Wilde. It opens with a conversation between Mel Smith and his comedy partner Griff Rhees Jones.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Now because desired from Lena @Kristoff , the Christmas song "Oh Tannenbaum" in German language. Have fun !



Wow! Wow! Wow! THANK YOU, Bee!!!!!!! The best Christmas present ever!!!!!!!!! Love it. Love you!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian M said:


> Hi Lena hope you are all well.
> 
> Need help in mathematics? That was (and still would be ) my favourite subject.


Thank you for the offer, Gillian! That's a sine of a true friend!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....after some not-so-friendly “interaction” with a Home Depot salesman, we have our new microwave in the house, on a counter, and it works.
> 
> I think I’ll wait on the removal of the old one...we had enough commotion just getting it, don’t need more with the install.
> 
> On the way back from HD, stopped at our local international market for a bag of chestnuts. The plan is to get a nice big fire going in the back yard and roast some chestnuts.


Congrats on having it and on it working!
Roasted chestnuts in winter are the loveliest thing. Not so much for the taste, for me, but for the coziness -- hygge


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh gracious, are you? I have missed this completely.  I am snowed under with paperwork at the moment and probably won't get to ot before Wednesday


Good luck with your paperwork, Linda! Bee stepped in already and hooked us with her bit.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)


A big hug, Bea!  I know what you mean about death being a friend sometimes. That doesn't take away sadness, but it does bring peace. Hope all the family issues get sorted out. You are a dear friend to me. 

Everyone -- I stepped in briefly as the TORTOISE coordinator, knowing that Linda can get swamped in paperwork this time of the year. If anyone needs a middle man to communicate with your TORTOISE recipient (e.g. if there are some issues with shipping&delivery), feel free to message me privately and I will pass the word along. Or message Linda after Wednesday when she has a bit more time.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everyone.
> Yesterday was a hot day. And it looks like today will be one as well. Tonight is Jarrod's prize giving and as Head boy he has to give a speech.
> So on the agenda is work and then prize giving. Yup my day is sooooo exciting. Well the prize giving will be at least.
> Thank you for the story so far. I love it and where it is heading. It is almost like those books i used to read where you had two options to choose from at the end of each chapter and depending on which option you choose you would you would turn to a specific page and carry on reading the story from there.
> And todays' joke:
> 
> View attachment 259341


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, everyone!
My one cup of coffee is done. Shoo, Montgomery, don't tempt me.  
Hope everyone has a terrific Tuesday. 
I'll have a bit of quiet time until Friday, and then a few days of picture-taking: of daughter's musical for her school, of a Russian Christmas theater for her Russian school, of younger primary classes' Christmas train ride for her school again. We're going to Turkey next week.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, everyone!
> My one cup of coffee is done. Shoo, Montgomery, don't tempt me.
> Hope everyone has a terrific Tuesday.
> I'll have a bit of quiet time until Friday, and then a few days of picture-taking: of daughter's musical for her school, of a Russian Christmas theater for her Russian school, of younger primary classes' Christmas train ride for her school again. We're going to Turkey next week.


Busy Busy Busy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> That song is one of my favorites.


Mine too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for the offer, Gillian! That's a sine of a true friend!



Well, if you need anyone to cosine on the Report Card, let me know.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Should be cold, but nice today..


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> So sorry for your loss Bea.
> I’ll be thinking about you and your family.


Thank you, Kathy.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Oh Bea, I know it was time, but there's never a "right time" to lose someone close. Massive electronic hugs from me.
> 
> I do hope that you are able to resolve matters without too much fallout and that you and hubby are able to have a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> And the top tip from any Brit when things get too much is get the tea pot out. There's nothing that cannot be resolved over tea; sometimes it takes more than one cup. (And you know where your nearest tearoom is  Make time for yourself!)
> 
> Thinking of you x


Thank you, Linda!
(...you've been reading my mind again- I was thinking of visiting the tea room yesterday, but they aren't open on Mondays. So today may be the day! )


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> A big hug, Bea!  I know what you mean about death being a friend sometimes. That doesn't take away sadness, but it does bring peace. Hope all the family issues get sorted out. You are a dear friend to me.
> 
> Everyone -- I stepped in briefly as the TORTOISE coordinator, knowing that Linda can get swamped in paperwork this time of the year. If anyone needs a middle man to communicate with your TORTOISE recipient (e.g. if there are some issues with shipping&delivery), feel free to message me privately and I will pass the word along. Or message Linda after Wednesday when she has a bit more time.


Thank you, Lena!


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Really nice!


Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Day 9 of our Christmas Recipe Extravaganza - an Iranian Treat

This dish is popular in northern Iran. The crunchy layer of rice with the softer creamier rice underneath, the buttery sweet-tart barberries and currants make for an unforgettable treat. It's almost like a rice pudding with a twist. Sometimes it is baked with chicken pieces in it, or served on the side with it. Enjoy!






*Baked Rice with Barberries (Tah Chin)*

Ingredients

6 cups of Water
2 cups Basmati rice washed
2 1/2 tsp Salt
1 cup Plain Greek yogurt
3 Eggs
1/2 Cup Vegetable Oil
1 tsp salt
4 tbsp Bloomed Saffron
Barberries
2 tbsp Butter
3/4 Cup Dried Barberries
1/2 tbsp Sugar
1 tsp Rose Water


To Top:
2 tbsp Slivered Almonds
2 tbsp Slivered Pistachios

*Instructions*

Pour water in a large pot, bring to boil.
Add rice to the boiling water, cook for 10 minutes until the rice is soft on the outside but firm on the inside.
Drain the rice, set aside in a bowl.
Preheat the oven to 350F. Coat an oven safe dish (8X8) with nonstick spray.
Place yogurt, oil and eggs and salt in a large bowl whisk until combined.
Add in par cooked rice. mix well.
Add in bloomed saffron. Mix well.
Pour into the oven safe dish, cover with aluminum foil and poke holes into the aluminum foil using a fork.
Bake in the oven for 45 minutes to an hour. The dish is ready once it's fully cooked and stuck together.
Meanwhile, prepare the barberries:

Heat a small pan over medium low heat. Melt the butter in the pan.
Add in barberries, stir until coated with butter.
Add in sugar and rose water. Stir well.
Barberries are ready once they're shiny.

To Serve:
Once the Tahchin in ready, flip it into a plate and top it with barberries, slivered almond and slivered pistachios.

Serve plain or with chicken.

Photo and recipe courtesy of https://www.unicornsinthekitchen.com/persian-savory-saffron-cake-tahchin/


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, if you need anyone to cosine on the Report Card, let me know.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)


A lot of electronic hugs from me to you, Bea. I am so sorry for your loss. Your father is now resting in eternal peace.
Take care of you that your family conflicts don`t burden you too much. Come to the CDR whenever you need some friends to talk with.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It just gets better and better.[emoji3] [emoji3]


Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice that Washington DC has time to debate the ins and outs of hedgehog ownership..

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...ftRwxQJ811ZzR4&_osource=SocialFlowTwt_DCBrand


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


>



Just don’t get off on a tangent, we’ll never get back on track.


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)



Thoughts and prayers are with you Bea... love n hugs !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sigh. That was beautiful.





CarolM said:


> That song is one of my favorites.


Thank you Carol !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayy. The story is taking up a life of it's own. Love it. Who knew we had such talented and budding writers in the CDR.


I don`t want to seem conceited but I not only sing, I write short stories and books too....
For Christmas I wrote this year a little story for TFO and the CDR. 
It`s name is:* "The Christmas tortoise".* 
I will put the story online on December, 23. 2018......


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, if you need anyone to cosine on the Report Card, let me know.


Just make sure we don't get too far off on a tangent. At some point, we reach a limit.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

If @Kristoff isn't going to have her second cup of coffee this morning, can I have hers?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Just don’t get off on a tangent, we’ll never get back on track.


I'm sure we could plot a return course, if we had to...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just make sure we don't get too far off on a tangent. At some point, we reach a limit.



Circle back a a few posts, we’ve been down this angle before.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just make sure we don't get too far off on a tangent. At some point, we reach a limit.



We need to factor in the time change and differentiate between the two.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice that Washington DC has time to debate the ins and outs of hedgehog ownership..
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...ftRwxQJ811ZzR4&_osource=SocialFlowTwt_DCBrand


I'm not familiar with the last couple decades of internal D.C. politics, but it's possible the original reason for the hedgehog ban there was based at least somewhat on a disease issue. Hedgehogs are susceptible to foot-and-mouth disease (FMD). So are tenrecs (related to hedgehogs) armadillos, among others.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Circle back a a few posts, we’ve been down this angle before.


Mark, I think we're going in circles! Or arcs, at any rate.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Math geek morning with @Maro2Bear


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm resorting to hot tea because my usual one cup of coffee this morning didn't do the trick.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Maro2Bear There's a thread entitled What's in a name? It has some of the stories behind the user names, and since yours is particularly interesting... Well, inquiring minds want to know!  Only if you're willing to share, of course.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Moozillion said:


> Thank you, Linda!
> (...you've been reading my mind again- I was thinking of visiting the tea room yesterday, but they aren't open on Mondays. So today may be the day! )


We're with you in spirit! Thinking of you. Warmest thoughts. -Anne


----------



## Momof4

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 
I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

I nominate Mark!!
@Maro2Bear


----------



## Momof4

I’m not a writer and had anxiety all night about what to write! This is all your gonna get from me


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> I don`t want to seem conceited but I not only sing, I write short stories and books too....
> For Christmas I wrote this year a little story for TFO and the CDR.
> It`s name is:* "The Christmas tortoise".*
> I will put the story online on December, 23. 2018......


Can’t wait to read this.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice that Washington DC has time to debate the ins and outs of hedgehog ownership..
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...ftRwxQJ811ZzR4&_osource=SocialFlowTwt_DCBrand


What is next, dogs, cats, who knows


----------



## Maro2Bear

From @Momof4 

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 
I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its’ way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality.

......

And off to @Pastel Tortie


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> A lot of electronic hugs from me to you, Bea. I am so sorry for your loss. Your father is now resting in eternal peace.
> Take care of you that your family conflicts don`t burden you too much. Come to the CDR whenever you need some friends to talk with.


Thank you, Sabine!


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with you Bea... love n hugs !


Thank you, Heather!


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate it when I have an appointment. I'm so worried about being late that I get ready early. So my appointment is 10:30a, it's now 8:21a. I've showered, fixed my hair, dressed and I'm all ready to go. It will take me about 20 minutes to get there, so I'll leave about 10a. My morning is shot. I wish I were one of those people that time didn't matter and being punctual didn't matter.

I love our Christmas story. You all are so talented.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another frosty frozen ornament courtesy of Father Frost


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s the edge side of the ornament...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s the edge side of the ornament...
> 
> View attachment 259375


Wow, nice! Mother Nature sure does wonderful things!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I know how individual results will vary, and each individual turtle will grow at its own pace... but the difference in growth rates of my mud turtle hatchlings still amazes me. They are kept separate, but have been subjected to the same environmental conditions.

This is Bold on the left, and Pinstripe on the right. You wouldn't believe they started out the same size, just a few months ago (August 2018).


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone.

I just popped in to feed the homework hound. I have two more meetings next week... so that will be a treat for next week :/

Next on my agenda is preparing for a trip north for my Mum's and lunch for 9 on Sunday. The weather forecast is for snow on Saturday up there just to make life interesting...

Hopefully I'll find the story in the morning and be able to add to it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas.... ive cut a few Leyland Cypress limbs, some nice fresh Holly, tied some ribbons, bells and viola, we have some fresh decorations hanging about the exterior.

Mail box trimmed...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maybe I should have had Lena's second cup of coffee this morning, instead of starting on the hot tea. I think I may have lost count of the number of cups of tea I've had.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully I'll find the story in the morning and be able to add to it.


I guess that means I better get my part written before Linda wakes up in the morning!  

Of course, with all the caffeinated tea I've had today... I may still be awake when @JoesMum wakes up!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe I should have had Lena's second cup of coffee this morning, instead of starting on the hot tea. I think I may have lost count of the number of cups of tea I've had.


I have lost count of the cups of tea I have drunk today too... fortunately it was decaf!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I guess that means I better get my part written before Linda wakes up in the morning!
> 
> Of course, with all the caffeinated tea I've had today... I may still be awake when @JoesMum wakes up!


I'm off for a swim first thing which gives you extra time


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good thing Sully didnt answer the door when the UPS truck arrived..

A shiny new toy







I’m testing it out now. Floor temp is 72, it’s already reached 95 or so in an hour. I’ll run it for an hour or two, see whst it does.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m not a writer and had anxiety all night about what to write! This is all your gonna get from me



I luv luv luv it!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening everyone 
Thank you Yvonne, Lauren, and Bea for the wonderful cards 
Thank you [emoji4][emoji847][emoji217]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I luv luv luv it!!!



You’re too sweet!!

It was hard!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I don`t want to seem conceited but I not only sing, I write short stories and books too....
> For Christmas I wrote this year a little story for TFO and the CDR.
> It`s name is:* "The Christmas tortoise".*
> I will put the story online on December, 23. 2018......


Can't wait to read it.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> If @Kristoff isn't going to have her second cup of coffee this morning, can I have hers?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Teasing the roommates are we. Just like siblings.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> I nominate Mark!!
> @Maro2Bear


[emoji3] [emoji3] love it.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m not a writer and had anxiety all night about what to write! This is all your gonna get from me


That was beautiful. And who says you are not a writer.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when I have an appointment. I'm so worried about being late that I get ready early. So my appointment is 10:30a, it's now 8:21a. I've showered, fixed my hair, dressed and I'm all ready to go. It will take me about 20 minutes to get there, so I'll leave about 10a. My morning is shot. I wish I were one of those people that time didn't matter and being punctual didn't matter.
> 
> I love our Christmas story. You all are so talented.


Rather early than late. And I adore our story.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another frosty frozen ornament courtesy of Father Frost
> 
> View attachment 259374


Nature is the best artist of all.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know how individual results will vary, and each individual turtle will grow at its own pace... but the difference in growth rates of my mud turtle hatchlings still amazes me. They are kept separate, but have been subjected to the same environmental conditions.
> 
> This is Bold on the left, and Pinstripe on the right. You wouldn't believe they started out the same size, just a few months ago (August 2018).
> 
> View attachment 259387


Yip. I found the same thing with mine.


----------



## CarolM

A quick Good Wednesday everyone. I hope it is a good one. 
I was so proud of Jarrod last night. He walked away with 9 awards starting with 1st in the grade. His speech went well, he just has to learn how to project his voice because he spoke so softly that most people did not hear him. I feel like taking the credit for him getting all his awards but the truth is that it was all him. This morning the grade 7 parents attend the last assembly and walk the grades 7's out of the hall. Then school is finished and they start high school next year. 
Until later everyone.
P.s. thank you so so much everyone for participating in the story. I have tremendously enjoyed every little bit added and am impressed with just how many talented writers we have.
If you guys have no objections I would like to post the story in it's own thread once it is done as a gift to the rest of TFO from the Cold Dark Rooms.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just don’t get off on a tangent, we’ll never get back on track.



I’ll stick to the point, I promise


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I don`t want to seem conceited but I not only sing, I write short stories and books too....
> For Christmas I wrote this year a little story for TFO and the CDR.
> It`s name is:* "The Christmas tortoise".*
> I will put the story online on December, 23. 2018......



Looking forward to it! I do remember the short story about a tortoise and a butterfly. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> If @Kristoff isn't going to have her second cup of coffee this morning, can I have hers?



You’re more than welcome to! It’s a bit cold by now though... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m not a writer and had anxiety all night about what to write! This is all your gonna get from me



This was beautiful! You’re a great soccer mom AND a gifted writer! I’m surprised you didn’t know that!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when I have an appointment. I'm so worried about being late that I get ready early. So my appointment is 10:30a, it's now 8:21a. I've showered, fixed my hair, dressed and I'm all ready to go. It will take me about 20 minutes to get there, so I'll leave about 10a. My morning is shot. I wish I were one of those people that time didn't matter and being punctual didn't matter.
> 
> I love our Christmas story. You all are so talented.



I’m a bit like you: I get ready for appointments way too early! I would have said it’s German blood causing this extreme respect for punctuality, but I lived almost a year in Berlin, and I swear all trains and buses there were ALWAYS late!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know how individual results will vary, and each individual turtle will grow at its own pace... but the difference in growth rates of my mud turtle hatchlings still amazes me. They are kept separate, but have been subjected to the same environmental conditions.
> 
> This is Bold on the left, and Pinstripe on the right. You wouldn't believe they started out the same size, just a few months ago (August 2018).
> 
> View attachment 259387



Amazing difference. Both are super cute!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas.... ive cut a few Leyland Cypress limbs, some nice fresh Holly, tied some ribbons, bells and viola, we have some fresh decorations hanging about the exterior.
> 
> Mail box trimmed...
> 
> View attachment 259390



How festive! Gotta love this season.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe I should have had Lena's second cup of coffee this morning, instead of starting on the hot tea. I think I may have lost count of the number of cups of tea I've had.



The question isn’t how many cups, but how many pots?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening everyone
> Thank you Yvonne, Lauren, and Bea for the wonderful cards
> Thank you [emoji4][emoji847][emoji217]



Hi Noel!
Who’s Lauren?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Teasing the roommates are we. Just like siblings.



And fighting over food (or drinks). Nothing beats a Christmas season with one’s CDR family


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> A quick Good Wednesday everyone. I hope it is a good one.
> I was so proud of Jarrod last night. He walked away with 9 awards starting with 1st in the grade. His speech went well, he just has to learn how to project his voice because he spoke so softly that most people did not hear him. I feel like taking the credit for him getting all his awards but the truth is that it was all him. This morning the grade 7 parents attend the last assembly and walk the grades 7's out of the hall. Then school is finished and they start high school next year.
> Until later everyone.
> P.s. thank you so so much everyone for participating in the story. I have tremendously enjoyed every little bit added and am impressed with just how many talented writers we have.
> If you guys have no objections I would like to post the story in it's own thread once it is done as a gift to the rest of TFO from the Cold Dark Rooms.



Wow, amazing job, Jarrod! What were his awards for? 
High school already? My, it must be an emotional moment for you, mama! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I couldn’t log on to the forum last night, and of course this morning I find the culprits by the Christmas tree that Heather brought:




Are these yours, @EllieMay? Have they been taking lessons from the evil meerkats? [emoji33]

Just FYI — In case TFO is down, we have a Chilly Dim Chamber over at GeckoTalk, though that didn’t open for me either.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A quick Good Wednesday everyone. I hope it is a good one.
> I was so proud of Jarrod last night. He walked away with 9 awards starting with 1st in the grade. His speech went well, he just has to learn how to project his voice because he spoke so softly that most people did not hear him. I feel like taking the credit for him getting all his awards but the truth is that it was all him. This morning the grade 7 parents attend the last assembly and walk the grades 7's out of the hall. Then school is finished and they start high school next year.
> Until later everyone.
> P.s. thank you so so much everyone for participating in the story. I have tremendously enjoyed every little bit added and am impressed with just how many talented writers we have.
> If you guys have no objections I would like to post the story in it's own thread once it is done as a gift to the rest of TFO from the Cold Dark Rooms.


Wow! Well done Jarrod!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all!

Day 12 brings Frosty the Snowman 





And thank you Bea @Moozillion for my Christmas card  x

I have an hour to find the story and add my bit before I head to my osteopath for a maintenance visit!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I have an hour to find the story and add my bit before I head to my osteopath for a maintenance visit!


Confused now. It seems I am not next and I cannot find the whole story so haven't read the lot. I will try and round the bits up and maybe take my turn this afternoon


----------



## JoesMum

*This is the complete Christmas Story so far as I can make out*

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying :_ "Help needed. Enter when you are interested"_, but none...
My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
"Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 
I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its’ way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality.

......

And off to @Pastel Tortie

I will await that installment before adding mine otherwise something is bound to go wrong!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am going to have "Bee sings ..." playing as I work this morning and I can listen to all your wonderful music again


Thank you Linda.
As long as you all enjoy my singing I will go on.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! THANK YOU, Bee!!!!!!! The best Christmas present ever!!!!!!!!! Love it. Love you!


DITO !
I am glad you enjoyed your little Christmas present. Be sure it was coming straight from my heart.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice that Washington DC has time to debate the ins and outs of hedgehog ownership..
> 
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...ftRwxQJ811ZzR4&_osource=SocialFlowTwt_DCBrand


Crazy ! You can easily buy a gun but not a hedgehog !


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> *This is the complete Christmas Story so far as I can make out*
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying :_ "Help needed. Enter when you are interested"_, but none...
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
> I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> "Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its’ way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality.
> 
> ......
> 
> And off to @Pastel Tortie
> 
> I will await that installment before adding mine otherwise something is bound to go wrong!


@JoesMum Linda, please bump in line and take your turn now (before me).


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good thing Sully didnt answer the door when the UPS truck arrived..
> 
> A shiny new toy
> 
> View attachment 259391
> 
> 
> View attachment 259392
> 
> 
> I’m testing it out now. Floor temp is 72, it’s already reached 95 or so in an hour. I’ll run it for an hour or two, see whst it does.


Sully`s Christmas gift ? She will love it. Cozy warmth for cold days.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Looking forward to it! I do remember the short story about a tortoise and a butterfly. [emoji173]️


It was a tortoise and a bee


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> The question isn’t how many cups, but how many pots?


I was at work, so I had to count in cups... I remember quite a few laps to the water fountain and back...


----------



## Bee62

*A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! @Pastel Tortie *

*



*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Day 10 finds us back in Lebanon

*Sfouf*

Sfouf is a Lebanese semolina and turmeric cake. Turmeric is a favorite spice for many. It has antioxidant properties and it tastes great. There are several variations of this cake, including using rose or orange blossom water, anise seed and more. 




*Ingredients
*
• 2 cups semolina
• 1 cup flour plus 1 tablespoon
• 1 tablespoon turmeric (you can adjust more or less according to your taste)
• 1 teaspoon baking powder
• 1 cup salted butter, melted
• 1 cup sugar, plus 3 tablespoons
• 1 1/2 cups milk
• 1/2 cup water
• 1/2 cup slivered almonds or pine nuts

*Steps to Make It
*
1. Gather the ingredients.
2. Preheat oven to 350.
3. In a mixing bowl combine semolina, flour, turmeric and baking powder. Stir to combine well.
4. In a separate bowl combine butter, sugar, milk, and water. Add to dry ingredients and stir to make a paste.
5. Pour batter into greased 9x13 baking dish. Sprinkle with almonds.
6. Bake for 30-35 minutes or until golden brown.
7. Allow to cool for 15-20 minutes and serve with your favorite coffee or tea.

Enjoy - Happy Holidays


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I was at work, so I had to count in cups... I remember quite a few laps to the water fountain and back...




Happy Birthday - enjoy!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yip. I found the same thing with mine.



Me too!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> A quick Good Wednesday everyone. I hope it is a good one.
> I was so proud of Jarrod last night. He walked away with 9 awards starting with 1st in the grade. His speech went well, he just has to learn how to project his voice because he spoke so softly that most people did not hear him. I feel like taking the credit for him getting all his awards but the truth is that it was all him. This morning the grade 7 parents attend the last assembly and walk the grades 7's out of the hall. Then school is finished and they start high school next year.
> Until later everyone.
> P.s. thank you so so much everyone for participating in the story. I have tremendously enjoyed every little bit added and am impressed with just how many talented writers we have.
> If you guys have no objections I would like to post the story in it's own thread once it is done as a gift to the rest of TFO from the Cold Dark Rooms.



That is awesome about your son.. it’s such a wonderful feeling to see your children not only flourishing but excelling at life!!

I think posting the Christmas story is a wonderful idea! I am anxiously watching for the next chapter!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> *A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! @Pastel Tortie *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you, Sabine! I love it!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It was a tortoise and a bee



Sorry! I remember it was something cute with wings. At least I got that right [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I couldn’t log on to the forum last night, and of course this morning I find the culprits by the Christmas tree that Heather brought:
> 
> View attachment 259420
> 
> 
> Are these yours, @EllieMay? Have they been taking lessons from the evil meerkats? [emoji33]
> 
> Just FYI — In case TFO is down, we have a Chilly Dim Chamber over at GeckoTalk, though that didn’t open for me either.



Ohhh my naughty babies!!! They must be acting out over my busy schedule again.. I don’t know where they picked up the third musketeer but I hope they loose him before they get back home.. I don’t believe hubby could stand it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Day 12 brings Frosty the Snowman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you Bea @Moozillion for my Christmas card  x
> 
> I have an hour to find the story and add my bit before I head to my osteopath for a maintenance visit!



Frosty is just one of my all time favorites!! You have brightened my morning!!


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, Anne! @Pastel Tortie


----------



## Maro2Bear

Teaser for Day 11’s International Christmas recipe 

*Brisket with Pomegranate-Walnut Sauce and Pistachio Gremolata*
*
Details later!*


----------



## Yvonne G

OH!!! So many December birthdays! Happy Birthday, Anne! 



​


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> A quick Good Wednesday everyone. I hope it is a good one.
> I was so proud of Jarrod last night. He walked away with 9 awards starting with 1st in the grade. His speech went well, he just has to learn how to project his voice because he spoke so softly that most people did not hear him. I feel like taking the credit for him getting all his awards but the truth is that it was all him. This morning the grade 7 parents attend the last assembly and walk the grades 7's out of the hall. Then school is finished and they start high school next year.
> Until later everyone.
> P.s. thank you so so much everyone for participating in the story. I have tremendously enjoyed every little bit added and am impressed with just how many talented writers we have.
> If you guys have no objections I would like to post the story in it's own thread once it is done as a gift to the rest of TFO from the Cold Dark Rooms.


I think that would be a great idea!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> I was at work, so I had to count in cups... I remember quite a few laps to the water fountain and back...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> That was beautiful. And who says you are not a writer.



I only wrote the bottom half[emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Teaser for Day 11’s International Christmas recipe
> 
> *Brisket with Pomegranate-Walnut Sauce and Pistachio Gremolata*
> *
> Details later!*



Shut the front door!!!
I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> That is awesome about your son.. it’s such a wonderful feeling to see your children not only flourishing but excelling at life!!
> 
> I think posting the Christmas story is a wonderful idea! I am anxiously watching for the next chapter!!



Congrats to your son!!!

I can’t wait to read it too!!
I think we have quite a few more that need to contribute.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Frosty is just one of my all time favorites!! You have brightened my morning!!



Me too!!!! That is just one of those warm fuzzy feelings from childhood.


----------



## Momof4

I found some lovely cards from Lauren, Yvonne and Bea!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I found some lovely cards from Lauren, Yvonne and Bea!!
> 
> Thank you!!



I know someone asked this, but who is Lauren??


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Birthday Anne! I hope you get plenty of caffeine and smiles 

@Pastel Tortie


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r! It's down into the 30sF this a.m. and since I don't use the heater in my house, and I allow the fire in the wood stove to go out mid day, it's pretty cold in here! I've got a nice fire going now though. But I'm finished reading new posts on the Forum, and really have no reason to continue to sit here at the computer (which is right next to the wood stove), I'm just dilly dallying, trying to think of reasons to keep me here instead of going into the kitchen and preparing today's tortoise ration.

I went to the skin doctor yesterday and she took a biopsy of a spot on my nose. I'll know in about a week if it's skin cancer or not. Seems like the nose is a bad place to have a cancer - not much skin there. Oh well, hopefully it won't amount to anything. I've had several skin cancers removed from my face over the years, and one off my back. None of them were the bad kind. . .

After my appointment I was considering stopping to get something to eat, but it was only 10:30a and most places don't start serving lunch until 11a. So I went to the store and bought some Milk Duds instead:







Here ya go. I'll share them with you all.

Today I plan to finish raking the leaves in the desert and Texas tortoises' yards and pile them up on their hibernatoriums. Hopefully I'll follow through with my plan!

My son's mother-in-law has diabetes and was going to have to have a leg amputated, but they were able to get the circulation with a stent, so she only had toes amputated. Now yesterday my son (they're in Texas) told me the doctors are again thinking of amputation, this time both legs below the knees. I can't imagine that. That would be terrible. Thank goodness I don't have diabetes. I don't think I would be able to live with legs amputated. I thank God every day that I have my health and am able to take care of myself and my property. . . well, and the animals!

And on that lovely note, I guess I have to get my act together and get going. Later!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> 
> View attachment 259431


Thank you!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r! It's down into the 30sF this a.m. and since I don't use the heater in my house, and I allow the fire in the wood stove to go out mid day, it's pretty cold in here! I've got a nice fire going now though. But I'm finished reading new posts on the Forum, and really have no reason to continue to sit here at the computer (which is right next to the wood stove), I'm just dilly dallying, trying to think of reasons to keep me here instead of going into the kitchen and preparing today's tortoise ration.
> 
> I went to the skin doctor yesterday and she took a biopsy of a spot on my nose. I'll know in about a week if it's skin cancer or not. Seems like the nose is a bad place to have a cancer - not much skin there. Oh well, hopefully it won't amount to anything. I've had several skin cancers removed from my face over the years, and one off my back. None of them were the bad kind. . .
> 
> After my appointment I was considering stopping to get something to eat, but it was only 10:30a and most places don't start serving lunch until 11a. So I went to the store and bought some Milk Duds instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. I'll share them with you all.
> 
> Today I plan to finish raking the leaves in the desert and Texas tortoises' yards and pile them up on their hibernatoriums. Hopefully I'll follow through with my plan!
> 
> My son's mother-in-law has diabetes and was going to have to have a leg amputated, but they were able to get the circulation with a stent, so she only had toes amputated. Now yesterday my son (they're in Texas) told me the doctors are again thinking of amputation, this time both legs below the knees. I can't imagine that. That would be terrible. Thank goodness I don't have diabetes. I don't think I would be able to live with legs amputated. I thank God every day that I have my health and am able to take care of myself and my property. . . well, and the animals!
> 
> And on that lovely note, I guess I have to get my act together and get going. Later!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> 
> View attachment 259431


Thank you!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Happy Birthday Anne! I hope you get plenty of caffeine and smiles
> 
> @Pastel Tortie


Thank you Heather!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259436


Thank you!  How did you know how much I like strawberries?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wow, amazing job, Jarrod! What were his awards for?
> High school already? My, it must be an emotional moment for you, mama! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


First in the grade. First for maths, technology, life science, life orientation, EMS (economic and management sciences) , social sciences, An award of merit, and the moxley music award. 

Yes it was. I cried and my hubby rolled his eyes at me. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> OH!!! So many December birthdays! Happy Birthday, Anne!
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I couldn’t log on to the forum last night, and of course this morning I find the culprits by the Christmas tree that Heather brought:
> 
> View attachment 259420
> 
> 
> Are these yours, @EllieMay? Have they been taking lessons from the evil meerkats? [emoji33]
> 
> Just FYI — In case TFO is down, we have a Chilly Dim Chamber over at GeckoTalk, though that didn’t open for me either.


o-O.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wow! Well done Jarrod!


Thank you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## CarolM

Oh I enjoyed that. Thank you


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r! It's down into the 30sF this a.m. and since I don't use the heater in my house, and I allow the fire in the wood stove to go out mid day, it's pretty cold in here! I've got a nice fire going now though. But I'm finished reading new posts on the Forum, and really have no reason to continue to sit here at the computer (which is right next to the wood stove), I'm just dilly dallying, trying to think of reasons to keep me here instead of going into the kitchen and preparing today's tortoise ration.
> 
> I went to the skin doctor yesterday and she took a biopsy of a spot on my nose. I'll know in about a week if it's skin cancer or not. Seems like the nose is a bad place to have a cancer - not much skin there. Oh well, hopefully it won't amount to anything. I've had several skin cancers removed from my face over the years, and one off my back. None of them were the bad kind. . .
> 
> After my appointment I was considering stopping to get something to eat, but it was only 10:30a and most places don't start serving lunch until 11a. So I went to the store and bought some Milk Duds instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. I'll share them with you all.
> 
> Today I plan to finish raking the leaves in the desert and Texas tortoises' yards and pile them up on their hibernatoriums. Hopefully I'll follow through with my plan!
> 
> My son's mother-in-law has diabetes and was going to have to have a leg amputated, but they were able to get the circulation with a stent, so she only had toes amputated. Now yesterday my son (they're in Texas) told me the doctors are again thinking of amputation, this time both legs below the knees. I can't imagine that. That would be terrible. Thank goodness I don't have diabetes. I don't think I would be able to live with legs amputated. I thank God every day that I have my health and am able to take care of myself and my property. . . well, and the animals!
> 
> And on that lovely note, I guess I have to get my act together and get going. Later!



I love milk duds too, so thanks!! Hopefully you’ve had a better lunch by now though.. that’s really sad about your sons mother-in-law and a good reminder to us all not to take things for granted. 

I’m sure your animals are very thankful for your health too. I am & you don’t even take care of me


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. For the second time this week I haven't been able to get on the site in the afternoon/early evening. It just hangs. It doesn't matter whether I am using the website or either of the apps. Nothing, but a spinning timer until just now 

I have to go do some moderation on my other forum and then I'll be back if TFO lets me


----------



## Momof4

@Pastel Tortie


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I know someone asked this, but who is Lauren??



Sorry, I made a mistake, it was Linda not Lauren.


----------



## JoesMum

*The CDR Christmas Story...*

_It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none...
My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
"Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 
I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its’ way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality..._

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?



And off to @Pastel Tortie

Happy Birthday Anne  [emoji512][emoji253][emoji320]


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259437


Yeah, yeah. But YUM!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I love milk duds too, so thanks!! Hopefully you’ve had a better lunch by now though.. that’s really sad about your sons mother-in-law and a good reminder to us all not to take things for granted.
> 
> I’m sure your animals are very thankful for your health too. I am & you don’t even take care of me


He just sent me an email. They amputated one of her legs this a.m. I'm happy to take care of you, but you have to come here. I don't travel well.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. For the second time this week I haven't been able to get on the site in the afternoon/early evening. It just hangs. It doesn't matter whether I am using the website or either of the apps. Nothing, but a spinning timer until just now
> 
> I have to go do some moderation on my other forum and then I'll be back if TFO lets me


I report it to Josh every time. When I reported the Tarantula Forum to him the other day he said he had forgotten to renew. This a,m. all of his forums were unavailable. let's hope it's fixed now.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I report it to Josh every time. When I reported the Tarantula Forum to him the other day he said he had forgotten to renew. This a,m. all of his forums were unavailable. let's hope it's fixed now.


That explains why I couldn't get into Geckotalk either


----------



## Yvonne G

I just heard from Josh. He's going to be doing some upgrading for the next few days. He'll try hard to limit the down time.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259437


That’s funny!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I just heard from Josh. He's going to be doing some upgrading for the next few days. He'll try hard to limit the down time.


Now I know what's happening, I am not concerned. 
Updates have to happen


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I report it to Josh every time. When I reported the Tarantula Forum to him the other day he said he had forgotten to renew. This a,m. all of his forums were unavailable. let's hope it's fixed now.



Today was the first time for me. 
My heart sank!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> He just sent me an email. They amputated one of her legs this a.m. I'm happy to take care of you, but you have to come here. I don't travel well.



Oh no! Poor lady. I can’t even image what she’s going to go through. 
I suppose one leg is better than two, but still.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> He just sent me an email. They amputated one of her legs this a.m. I'm happy to take care of you, but you have to come here. I don't travel well.



That’s so sad. I’ve got prayers for her & family...
You are to sweet for your own good. If I came there, we would have a full zoo & could charge admission n hire help [emoji16]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. For the second time this week I haven't been able to get on the site in the afternoon/early evening. It just hangs. It doesn't matter whether I am using the website or either of the apps. Nothing, but a spinning timer until just now
> 
> I have to go do some moderation on my other forum and then I'll be back if TFO lets me


I don't use the app, but I had similar challenges trying to access the TFO earlier. It was around that timeframe.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> @Pastel Tortie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259441


A woman after my own heart! Thank you!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r! It's down into the 30sF this a.m. and since I don't use the heater in my house, and I allow the fire in the wood stove to go out mid day, it's pretty cold in here! I've got a nice fire going now though. But I'm finished reading new posts on the Forum, and really have no reason to continue to sit here at the computer (which is right next to the wood stove), I'm just dilly dallying, trying to think of reasons to keep me here instead of going into the kitchen and preparing today's tortoise ration.
> 
> I went to the skin doctor yesterday and she took a biopsy of a spot on my nose. I'll know in about a week if it's skin cancer or not. Seems like the nose is a bad place to have a cancer - not much skin there. Oh well, hopefully it won't amount to anything. I've had several skin cancers removed from my face over the years, and one off my back. None of them were the bad kind. . .
> 
> After my appointment I was considering stopping to get something to eat, but it was only 10:30a and most places don't start serving lunch until 11a. So I went to the store and bought some Milk Duds instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. I'll share them with you all.
> 
> Today I plan to finish raking the leaves in the desert and Texas tortoises' yards and pile them up on their hibernatoriums. Hopefully I'll follow through with my plan!
> 
> My son's mother-in-law has diabetes and was going to have to have a leg amputated, but they were able to get the circulation with a stent, so she only had toes amputated. Now yesterday my son (they're in Texas) told me the doctors are again thinking of amputation, this time both legs below the knees. I can't imagine that. That would be terrible. Thank goodness I don't have diabetes. I don't think I would be able to live with legs amputated. I thank God every day that I have my health and am able to take care of myself and my property. . . well, and the animals!
> 
> And on that lovely note, I guess I have to get my act together and get going. Later!



Hopefully the spot on your nose is no cancer. My fingers are crossed that it is not.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully the spot on your nose is no cancer. My fingers are crossed that it is not.


Thank you, I hope so too. But even if it is, it's no big deal. They just cut it out and I'm good to go.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew....

Taking the old above range micowave OUT was easy....the installation of the new one a bit more challenging. Had to install the new mounting bracket, drill new holes in the upper cabinets so they perfectly aligned with the installation holes in the top of the microwave. Then, lift and hold the new unit up on the bracket and get the new machine screws in. 

Seemed a lot easier watching on YouTube - but, in the end we got it up, on the new bracket and fastened.

Now I can contemplate a quick morning kayak trip tomorrow...


----------



## Maro2Bear

And back to Iran for this Christmas Recipe - Day 11

_Some of the most iconic flavors of Persian cuisine are pomegranate, walnuts, pistachios, and honey. This recipe has them all! The marinade contains pomegranate juice, ground walnuts, honey and spices. This recipe does take some advance planning, but you will be well rewarded when you are finally able to bit into the tender beef with a tangy sweet glaze. Enjoy for a special holiday dinner with family and friends, it will be a hit!_

Brisket with Pomegranate-Walnut Sauce and Pistachio Gremolata




INGREDIENTS
For the brisket and marinade:
1 (7-pound) beef brisket with fat, fat trimmed to 1/4" thickness
2 teaspoons (or more) kosher salt
1 teaspoon (or more) freshly ground black pepper
1 head of garlic, peeled
1 cup walnuts
2 tablespoons honey
3 cups pomegranate juice, divided

For the gremolata:
1 1/2 cups (packed) mint leaves (about 1 bunch)
1/2 cup shelled roasted, salted pistachios
2 garlic cloves
2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

Special Equipment
A large roasting pan

PREPARATION
Marinate and cook the brisket:
Season brisket all over with salt and pepper. Transfer to a large 2-gallon resealable plastic bag or bowl (use roasting pan only if necessary).

Purée garlic, walnuts, honey, and 1 cup pomegranate juice in a blender until very smooth. Add remaining 2 cups pomegranate juice and blend until smooth. Pour marinade over brisket. Seal bag or cover bowl tightly with foil. Chill, turning occasionally, at least 24 hours or up to 48 hours.

Transfer brisket and marinade to roasting pan, cover tightly with foil, and let sit at room temperature 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 275°F. Bake brisket, covered, until meat shreds easily with 2 forks, about 5 hours; if meat is still tough, continue cooking, covered, 1 hour.

Transfer brisket to a cutting board and cover loosely with foil. Transfer cooking liquid to a saucepan and spoon off fat from surface. Cook over medium-high heat, skimming off fat and foam as it surfaces, until reduced by two-thirds (you should have about 2 cups sauce). Season with salt and pepper if necessary.

Make the gremolata:
Pulse mint, pistachios, garlic, lemon zest, salt, and pepper in a food processor until coarsely chopped. Drizzle in oil, pulsing until just combined (do not over-process).

To serve, slice brisket against the grain and transfer to a platter. Spoon sauce over and top with gremolata.

Do Ahead
Brisket can be cooked, without slicing, 2 days ahead. Cover and chill; warm before slicing. Sauce can be made 2 days ahead. Cover and chill.

Cooks' Note
An equal amount of walnuts can be substituted for the pistachios in the gremolata.

Recipe is from Epicurious Magazine


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> And back to Iran for this Christmas Recipe - Day 11
> 
> _Some of the most iconic flavors of Persian cuisine are pomegranate, walnuts, pistachios, and honey. This recipe has them all! The marinade contains pomegranate juice, ground walnuts, honey and spices. This recipe does take some advance planning, but you will be well rewarded when you are finally able to bit into the tender beef with a tangy sweet glaze. Enjoy for a special holiday dinner with family and friends, it will be a hit!_
> 
> Brisket with Pomegranate-Walnut Sauce and Pistachio Gremolata
> 
> View attachment 259462
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> For the brisket and marinade:
> 1 (7-pound) beef brisket with fat, fat trimmed to 1/4" thickness
> 2 teaspoons (or more) kosher salt
> 1 teaspoon (or more) freshly ground black pepper
> 1 head of garlic, peeled
> 1 cup walnuts
> 2 tablespoons honey
> 3 cups pomegranate juice, divided
> 
> For the gremolata:
> 1 1/2 cups (packed) mint leaves (about 1 bunch)
> 1/2 cup shelled roasted, salted pistachios
> 2 garlic cloves
> 2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest
> 1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
> 1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 
> Special Equipment
> A large roasting pan
> 
> PREPARATION
> Marinate and cook the brisket:
> Season brisket all over with salt and pepper. Transfer to a large 2-gallon resealable plastic bag or bowl (use roasting pan only if necessary).
> 
> Purée garlic, walnuts, honey, and 1 cup pomegranate juice in a blender until very smooth. Add remaining 2 cups pomegranate juice and blend until smooth. Pour marinade over brisket. Seal bag or cover bowl tightly with foil. Chill, turning occasionally, at least 24 hours or up to 48 hours.
> 
> Transfer brisket and marinade to roasting pan, cover tightly with foil, and let sit at room temperature 1 hour.
> 
> Preheat oven to 275°F. Bake brisket, covered, until meat shreds easily with 2 forks, about 5 hours; if meat is still tough, continue cooking, covered, 1 hour.
> 
> Transfer brisket to a cutting board and cover loosely with foil. Transfer cooking liquid to a saucepan and spoon off fat from surface. Cook over medium-high heat, skimming off fat and foam as it surfaces, until reduced by two-thirds (you should have about 2 cups sauce). Season with salt and pepper if necessary.
> 
> Make the gremolata:
> Pulse mint, pistachios, garlic, lemon zest, salt, and pepper in a food processor until coarsely chopped. Drizzle in oil, pulsing until just combined (do not over-process).
> 
> To serve, slice brisket against the grain and transfer to a platter. Spoon sauce over and top with gremolata.
> 
> Do Ahead
> Brisket can be cooked, without slicing, 2 days ahead. Cover and chill; warm before slicing. Sauce can be made 2 days ahead. Cover and chill.
> 
> Cooks' Note
> An equal amount of walnuts can be substituted for the pistachios in the gremolata.
> 
> Recipe is from Epicurious Magazine



Sounds amazing!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda.
> As long as you all enjoy my singing I will go on.


We do! We do!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @JoesMum Linda, please bump in line and take your turn now (before me).


A Very happy Birthday Anne, Sorry I tried posting last night however my internet would not allow me to.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That is awesome about your son.. it’s such a wonderful feeling to see your children not only flourishing but excelling at life!!
> 
> I think posting the Christmas story is a wonderful idea! I am anxiously watching for the next chapter!!


Thank you Heather. I couldn't agree more on both counts.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ohhh my naughty babies!!! They must be acting out over my busy schedule again.. I don’t know where they picked up the third musketeer but I hope they loose him before they get back home.. I don’t believe hubby could stand it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 Maybe you can hide the third one and Hubby won't notice.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I only wrote the bottom half[emoji23]


Each part that has been added has been so good. And so far not one bit added has been disappointing.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Congrats to your son!!!
> 
> I can’t wait to read it too!!
> I think we have quite a few more that need to contribute.


Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully the spot on your nose is no cancer. My fingers are crossed that it is not.


And mine too!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Br-r-r! It's down into the 30sF this a.m. and since I don't use the heater in my house, and I allow the fire in the wood stove to go out mid day, it's pretty cold in here! I've got a nice fire going now though. But I'm finished reading new posts on the Forum, and really have no reason to continue to sit here at the computer (which is right next to the wood stove), I'm just dilly dallying, trying to think of reasons to keep me here instead of going into the kitchen and preparing today's tortoise ration.
> 
> I went to the skin doctor yesterday and she took a biopsy of a spot on my nose. I'll know in about a week if it's skin cancer or not. Seems like the nose is a bad place to have a cancer - not much skin there. Oh well, hopefully it won't amount to anything. I've had several skin cancers removed from my face over the years, and one off my back. None of them were the bad kind. . .
> 
> After my appointment I was considering stopping to get something to eat, but it was only 10:30a and most places don't start serving lunch until 11a. So I went to the store and bought some Milk Duds instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. I'll share them with you all.
> 
> Today I plan to finish raking the leaves in the desert and Texas tortoises' yards and pile them up on their hibernatoriums. Hopefully I'll follow through with my plan!
> 
> My son's mother-in-law has diabetes and was going to have to have a leg amputated, but they were able to get the circulation with a stent, so she only had toes amputated. Now yesterday my son (they're in Texas) told me the doctors are again thinking of amputation, this time both legs below the knees. I can't imagine that. That would be terrible. Thank goodness I don't have diabetes. I don't think I would be able to live with legs amputated. I thank God every day that I have my health and am able to take care of myself and my property. . . well, and the animals!
> 
> And on that lovely note, I guess I have to get my act together and get going. Later!


Oh Yvonne, I hope (Nope not right word) I know that it will be nothing serious. Please keep us in the loop. We worry. 
Whenever I read about the issues that Diabetic people are having I get so worried, as hubby is diabetic and he cheats all the time with sugar and he has not taken his sugar levels for a while nor has he taken his insulin for a while either. He still takes his tablets though. But it does not help me moaning and nagging him to take his medication as he just does not listen.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A Very happy Birthday Anne, Sorry I tried posting last night however my internet would not allow me to.


Not you. The site was down


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. For the second time this week I haven't been able to get on the site in the afternoon/early evening. It just hangs. It doesn't matter whether I am using the website or either of the apps. Nothing, but a spinning timer until just now
> 
> I have to go do some moderation on my other forum and then I'll be back if TFO lets me


That is what happened to me last night. I thought it was my internet which was giving problems.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It's Thursday! I wake to an email saying that the paperwork for one of next week's meetings is ready for me to download. Deep joy 

Thursday is yoga day and the last before Christmas so that's where I am headed this morning.

Today''s Christmas playlist song is Fairytale of New York by the Pogues


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> He just sent me an email. They amputated one of her legs this a.m. I'm happy to take care of you, but you have to come here. I don't travel well.


Oh Shame. Big electronic hugs to her and sending healing vibes to you to send on to you son's mother-in-law.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And back to Iran for this Christmas Recipe - Day 11
> 
> _Some of the most iconic flavors of Persian cuisine are pomegranate, walnuts, pistachios, and honey. This recipe has them all! The marinade contains pomegranate juice, ground walnuts, honey and spices. This recipe does take some advance planning, but you will be well rewarded when you are finally able to bit into the tender beef with a tangy sweet glaze. Enjoy for a special holiday dinner with family and friends, it will be a hit!_
> 
> Brisket with Pomegranate-Walnut Sauce and Pistachio Gremolata
> 
> View attachment 259462
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> For the brisket and marinade:
> 1 (7-pound) beef brisket with fat, fat trimmed to 1/4" thickness
> 2 teaspoons (or more) kosher salt
> 1 teaspoon (or more) freshly ground black pepper
> 1 head of garlic, peeled
> 1 cup walnuts
> 2 tablespoons honey
> 3 cups pomegranate juice, divided
> 
> For the gremolata:
> 1 1/2 cups (packed) mint leaves (about 1 bunch)
> 1/2 cup shelled roasted, salted pistachios
> 2 garlic cloves
> 2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest
> 1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
> 1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 
> Special Equipment
> A large roasting pan
> 
> PREPARATION
> Marinate and cook the brisket:
> Season brisket all over with salt and pepper. Transfer to a large 2-gallon resealable plastic bag or bowl (use roasting pan only if necessary).
> 
> Purée garlic, walnuts, honey, and 1 cup pomegranate juice in a blender until very smooth. Add remaining 2 cups pomegranate juice and blend until smooth. Pour marinade over brisket. Seal bag or cover bowl tightly with foil. Chill, turning occasionally, at least 24 hours or up to 48 hours.
> 
> Transfer brisket and marinade to roasting pan, cover tightly with foil, and let sit at room temperature 1 hour.
> 
> Preheat oven to 275°F. Bake brisket, covered, until meat shreds easily with 2 forks, about 5 hours; if meat is still tough, continue cooking, covered, 1 hour.
> 
> Transfer brisket to a cutting board and cover loosely with foil. Transfer cooking liquid to a saucepan and spoon off fat from surface. Cook over medium-high heat, skimming off fat and foam as it surfaces, until reduced by two-thirds (you should have about 2 cups sauce). Season with salt and pepper if necessary.
> 
> Make the gremolata:
> Pulse mint, pistachios, garlic, lemon zest, salt, and pepper in a food processor until coarsely chopped. Drizzle in oil, pulsing until just combined (do not over-process).
> 
> To serve, slice brisket against the grain and transfer to a platter. Spoon sauce over and top with gremolata.
> 
> Do Ahead
> Brisket can be cooked, without slicing, 2 days ahead. Cover and chill; warm before slicing. Sauce can be made 2 days ahead. Cover and chill.
> 
> Cooks' Note
> An equal amount of walnuts can be substituted for the pistachios in the gremolata.
> 
> Recipe is from Epicurious Magazine


That sounds so yummmyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday All,
it took me a little while to catch up (Which I love). Our Christmas story is progressing so well and I am so impressed with all the roommates writing skills. Thank you all for taking part. Waiting anxiously for Anne's addition. Another 12 days available to write more additions and the end.

Today's joke is as follows:
*What A Girl Wants For Christmas*
The Santa Claus at the shopping mall was very surprised when a Emily, young lady aged about 20 years old walked up and sat on his lap. Now, we all know that Santa doesn't usually take requests from adults, but she smiled very nicely at him, so he asked her, 'What do you want for Christmas?' 'Something for my mother, please,' replied Emily sweetly. 'Something for your mother? Well, that's very loving and thoughtful of you,' smiled Santa. 'What would you like me to bring her?' Without turning a hair Emily answered quickly, 'A son-in-law.'


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday All,
> it took me a little while to catch up (Which I love). Our Christmas story is progressing so well and I am so impressed with all the roommates writing skills. Thank you all for taking part. Waiting anxiously for Anne's addition. Another 12 days available to write more additions and the end.
> 
> Today's joke is as follows:
> *What A Girl Wants For Christmas*
> The Santa Claus at the shopping mall was very surprised when a Emily, young lady aged about 20 years old walked up and sat on his lap. Now, we all know that Santa doesn't usually take requests from adults, but she smiled very nicely at him, so he asked her, 'What do you want for Christmas?' 'Something for my mother, please,' replied Emily sweetly. 'Something for your mother? Well, that's very loving and thoughtful of you,' smiled Santa. 'What would you like me to bring her?' Without turning a hair Emily answered quickly, 'A son-in-law.'


[emoji23]


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Is it Friday yet? Why can't it be Friday? Someone needs to change a law or something. Does my tax money not pay their salaries??? Ugh.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> *The CDR Christmas Story...*
> 
> _It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty ( I am sorry if I have forgotten anyones name - it IS Monday morning and please insert your babies name into the story) so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle.......
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none...
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don`t know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can`t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested ?"
> I turn my face and can`t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment ? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> "Okay, come in. I`ll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me."
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whoole store was full with shelves and every shelve helds totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can`t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don`t break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes....
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its’ way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality..._
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?



Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> A Very happy Birthday Anne, Sorry I tried posting last night however my internet would not allow me to.


Thank you Carol!
Thank you too, Linda!
I enjoyed my birthday.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Any volunteers for who wants to write the next part of the story?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Any volunteers for who wants to write the next part of the story?


@Kristoff Lena, what about you writing the next part of the CDR Christmas Story?


----------



## Kristoff

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259437



Hi, Grandpa! I know you wouldn’t care for chocolate duds, but how about a Bud? With John MIA and Adam’s rare appearances, we have a lot of six packs just chilling in a corner.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> First in the grade. First for maths, technology, life science, life orientation, EMS (economic and management sciences) , social sciences, An award of merit, and the moxley music award.
> 
> Yes it was. I cried and my hubby rolled his eyes at me. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Hubby was trying to roll up the tears, but I’m sure he’d never admit it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. For the second time this week I haven't been able to get on the site in the afternoon/early evening. It just hangs. It doesn't matter whether I am using the website or either of the apps. Nothing, but a spinning timer until just now
> 
> I have to go do some moderation on my other forum and then I'll be back if TFO lets me



That’s why I suspected a trio of Christmas ferrets, since no one has seen the meerkats for some time...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake, it was Linda not Lauren.



Phew. I was scared for a moment that you might have _other_ friends! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> He just sent me an email. They amputated one of her legs this a.m. I'm happy to take care of you, but you have to come here. I don't travel well.



Oh, sorry to hear about your son’s mom-in-law. God give us all good health.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I report it to Josh every time. When I reported the Tarantula Forum to him the other day he said he had forgotten to renew. This a,m. all of his forums were unavailable. let's hope it's fixed now.



Ah, not the ferrets then. I hope my suspicion didn’t offend them.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Today was the first time for me.
> My heart sank!!



You know of CDC in Gecko Talk, don’t you, Kathy? Not that it was working, but just in case...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> That’s why I suspected a trio of Christmas ferrets, since no one has seen the meerkats for some time...


I think my Cat-mittee may be holding the "mere kats" at bay.  

I wasn't supposed to see it, but I think one or two of the Cat-mittee curled up with the homework eating hound to keep him warm last night.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That’s so sad. I’ve got prayers for her & family...
> You are to sweet for your own good. If I came there, we would have a full zoo & could charge admission n hire help [emoji16]



I’d love to work in your zoo! [emoji1]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....
> 
> Taking the old above range micowave OUT was easy....the installation of the new one a bit more challenging. Had to install the new mounting bracket, drill new holes in the upper cabinets so they perfectly aligned with the installation holes in the top of the microwave. Then, lift and hold the new unit up on the bracket and get the new machine screws in.
> 
> Seemed a lot easier watching on YouTube - but, in the end we got it up, on the new bracket and fastened.
> 
> Now I can contemplate a quick morning kayak trip tomorrow...



Congrats on sorting that out! Glad you’re bake in business


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Kristoff Lena, what about you writing the next part of the CDR Christmas Story?



Will do!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think my Cat-mittee may be holding the "mere kats" at bay.
> 
> I wasn't supposed to see it, but I think one or two of the Cat-mittee curled up with the homework eating hound to keep him warm last night.



I love how all the creative of the CDR work together to keep each other comfortable and the meerkats at bay.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I love how all the creative of the CDR work together to keep each other comfortable and the meerkats at bay.


Oh, the Cat-mittee wanted me to let everyone know that they aren't big on carrots. They'll leave those for the snow leopard. Instead, they'd prefer cheese.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Maybe you can hide the third one and Hubby won't notice.



Doubtful... hubby DETESTS them!!! Lol . He actually bought George for me for a valentines present and bitched the whole time [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> Doubtful... hubby DETESTS them!!! Lol . He actually bought George for me for a valentines present and bitched the whole time [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


But, they are so cute!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh Yvonne, I hope (Nope not right word) I know that it will be nothing serious. Please keep us in the loop. We worry.
> Whenever I read about the issues that Diabetic people are having I get so worried, as hubby is diabetic and he cheats all the time with sugar and he has not taken his sugar levels for a while nor has he taken his insulin for a while either. He still takes his tablets though. But it does not help me moaning and nagging him to take his medication as he just does not listen.



I hate to read that. People just do not take diabetes seriously. I had a close friend that passed away very suddenly a couple years ago from a diabetic coma. She monitored herself pretty carefully but she was young and had not had serious problems before that. She left behind a daughter in high school and a new husband of only a couple years. NO ONE expected that as she was so full of life and busy with herself:-(( i hope your nagging is enough to make him exercise caution..


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> That’s why I suspected a trio of Christmas ferrets, since no one has seen the meerkats for some time...



They were safe at home this morning but did have a suspicious look in their eyes... I asked if we had company but they weren’t owning up to nothing!!! Little suckers!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> You know of CDC in Gecko Talk, don’t you, Kathy? Not that it was working, but just in case...



Hmmm... I’m lost on this one


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think my Cat-mittee may be holding the "mere kats" at bay.
> 
> I wasn't supposed to see it, but I think one or two of the Cat-mittee curled up with the homework eating hound to keep him warm last night.



It’s a snuggly time of year so it can be overlooked


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’d love to work in your zoo! [emoji1]



If only I were independently rich... we could make so many fun things happen!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last day of partly sunny conditions - out for some cold water kayaking. I should be able to find some calm waters, and if lucky, an eagle or two.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, the Cat-mittee wanted me to let everyone know that they aren't big on carrots. They'll leave those for the snow leopard. Instead, they'd prefer cheese.



Oh no, it’s a good thing our Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad isn’t around. No one gets cheese in the CDR but him. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> They were safe at home this morning but did have a suspicious look in their eyes... I asked if we had company but they weren’t owning up to nothing!!! Little suckers!!!
> View attachment 259474
> View attachment 259475
> View attachment 259476



Too cute!! All three of you. Which gives me an idea... Heather, are you a mere-ferret by any chance?? [emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> A Very happy Birthday Anne, Sorry I tried posting last night however my internet would not allow me to.



That was cute!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hmmm... I’m lost on this one



There’s a sister forum, GeckoTalk.com. We were there when TFO was down for a while.


----------



## Kristoff

I gave in to temptation... Drinking my second coffee today. In my defense, it goes almost as well as gløgg (mulled wine) does with a traditional Christmas dessert, æbleskiver - a sort of spherical pancakes usually served with powdered sugar and some jam. 




I’ll write my bit of the story soon, I promise. It’s a busy day (some work came, on top of other things), but it’s probably nothing compared to what my Friday and Saturday have in store...


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Hmmm... I’m lost on this one



When the site is down you can find us in the Gecko forum.


----------



## Momof4

This morning my husband and I sent in our DNA sample!! I’m so excited for the results!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Last day of partly sunny conditions - out for some cold water kayaking. I should be able to find some calm waters, and if lucky, an eagle or two.



I hope you do because your pictures are amazing!!have fun n be safe


----------



## Momof4

Finally put up my cards!!
My family loves to see cards from around the world! 

I still have two CDR’s to post! They got left behind by accident.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I gave in to temptation... Drinking my second coffee today. In my defense, it goes almost as well as gløgg (mulled wine) does with a traditional Christmas dessert, æbleskiver - a sort of spherical pancakes usually served with powdered sugar and some jam.
> 
> View attachment 259486
> 
> 
> I’ll write my bit of the story soon, I promise. It’s a busy day (some work came, on top of other things), but it’s probably nothing compared to what my Friday and Saturday have in store...



Yummy!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Too cute!! All three of you. Which gives me an idea... Heather, are you a mere-ferret by any chance?? [emoji33]



I was hoping that they had influenced my presentation a little.. no one is at their best before a full cup of coffee 
&

There is nothing “mere” about the ferret in me, Lena!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Finally put up my cards!!
> My family loves to see cards from around the world!
> 
> I still have two CDR’s to post! They got left behind by accident.
> 
> View attachment 259488


I love the snowman grouping on the left. What are they made out of?

(That's a strange place for an electrical outlet???)


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I gave in to temptation... Drinking my second coffee today. In my defense, it goes almost as well as gløgg (mulled wine) does with a traditional Christmas dessert, æbleskiver - a sort of spherical pancakes usually served with powdered sugar and some jam.
> 
> View attachment 259486
> 
> 
> I’ll write my bit of the story soon, I promise. It’s a busy day (some work came, on top of other things), but it’s probably nothing compared to what my Friday and Saturday have in store...



Well the breakfast is a good start and probably the 2nd cup of coffee too. We can’t be super hero’s all the time


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> This morning my husband and I sent in our DNA sample!! I’m so excited for the results!!
> View attachment 259487



Ooohhh.. a story unfolding !!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> I was hoping that they had influenced my presentation a little.. no one is at their best before a full cup of coffee
> &
> 
> There is nothing “mere” about the ferret in me, Lena!![emoji23][emoji23]


Do you have meerkats too!?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm running errands today, so I've got to get going and get everyone fed before I go. I'm looking forward to the next installment of our story.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I love the snowman grouping on the left. What are they made out of?
> 
> (That's a strange place for an electrical outlet???)



That outlet has us puzzled too! There’s another one on the other side of the fire place. We hid the other with Mickey. 



These are “snow buddies.” 
In elementary school the 1st graders get an “older buddy” throughout the year who is a 4th grader and parents donate 2x4’s, socks and material for scarves. 
They paint and dress them together. 
They are my favorite!! I use to volunteer for this activity because it’s so fun. The parents had to work the hot glue gun.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Ooohhh.. a story unfolding !!!



Growing up I was told I was Irish, English and German with some Cherokee Indian. We will see!

I also have a 1/2 brother I’ve never met. My parents were 19 when they had me. Well, my dad was 21. 
When they divorced a couple years later they were still friends because my dad was friends with my moms brothers and sisters so they still hung out. 
There was one girl in the group who wanted a baby and went after my uncle but he didn’t want a baby. Then, she was all over my dad. My mom warned him that she just wants a baby. He laughed at her and thought she was jealous. 

Guess what!?! She got pregnant , had the boy and moved to Canada and my dad paid child support for 18 years while paying for mine too. 
My dad has never mentioned this brother but my mom did. 

I forgot his name but he has been on my mind since I was a kid. My mom passed away in 07 so I can’t ask her his name and I don’t want to upset my dad and bring it up. He has two grown sons that don’t know and I don’t want to stir things up. I did tell my dad that I was doing the DNA and he seemed ok.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> They were safe at home this morning but did have a suspicious look in their eyes... I asked if we had company but they weren’t owning up to nothing!!! Little suckers!!!
> View attachment 259474
> View attachment 259475
> View attachment 259476



They are so cute!! I bet they keep you so busy! What kind of enclosure do they have?


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Do you have meerkats too!?



Only in my head Cheryl.... lol


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> That outlet has us puzzled too! There’s another one on the other side of the fire place. We hid the other with Mickey.
> View attachment 259490
> 
> 
> These are “snow buddies.”
> In elementary school the 1st graders get an “older buddy” throughout the year who is a 4th grader and parents donate 2x4’s, socks and material for scarves.
> They paint and dress them together.
> They are my favorite!! I use to volunteer for this activity because it’s so fun. The parents had to work the hot glue gun.
> View attachment 259489



Too cool!!! Not only cute but encouraging!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Growing up I was told I was Irish, English and German with some Cherokee Indian. We will see!
> 
> I also have a 1/2 brother I’ve never met. My parents were 19 when they had me. Well, my dad was 21.
> When they divorced a couple years later they were still friends because my dad was friends with my moms brothers and sisters so they still hung out.
> There was one girl in the group who wanted a baby and went after my uncle but he didn’t want a baby. Then, she was all over my dad. My mom warned him that she just wants a baby. He laughed at her and thought she was jealous.
> 
> Guess what!?! She got pregnant , had the boy and moved to Canada and my dad paid child support for 18 years while paying for mine too.
> My dad has never mentioned this brother but my mom did.
> 
> I forgot his name but he has been on my mind since I was a kid. My mom passed away in 07 so I can’t ask her his name and I don’t want to upset my dad and bring it up. He has two grown sons that don’t know and I don’t want to stir things up. I did tell my dad that I was doing the DNA and he seemed ok.



Wow!!! Well I wish you lots of luck on that hunt.. I am excited for you!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> They are so cute!! I bet they keep you so busy! What kind of enclosure do they have?



I love these guys so much.. they are like having a set of 2 yr old twins sometimes.. they have a 5ft, 3 level cage that they share. I swap out the “furniture” every week so they don’t get bored and they are allowed free roam of the Toy Room every morning and evening .. they drag out more stuff than my son does! George has a rubber chicken that is his absolute favorite. He will take it and hide it and then digs it out again and leaves it for me.. I never know where that thing will turn up! He also has a stuffed banana with a bell on it that he takes with him often. They have such personality!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> Only in my head Cheryl.... lol


They are really cool animals. I remember watching a show on tv, all about the meerkats. They were so friendly with the photographers. Wish I could have a colony of them!


----------



## Kristoff

*The CDR Christmas Story...*

_It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._

Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own? 

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better. 

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”

---

And now over to @Yvonne G


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> This morning my husband and I sent in our DNA sample!! I’m so excited for the results!!
> View attachment 259487


More cousins to find?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Finally put up my cards!!
> My family loves to see cards from around the world!
> 
> I still have two CDR’s to post! They got left behind by accident.
> 
> View attachment 259488


Very beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I was hoping that they had influenced my presentation a little.. no one is at their best before a full cup of coffee
> &
> 
> There is nothing “mere” about the ferret in me, Lena!![emoji23][emoji23]


What about 'were'? Those darn meerkats interfered with my typing


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Do you have meerkats too!?


In the CDR sometimes. If you ever have any trouble logging in, blame it on them


----------



## Yvonne G

I love it!! I'm on my way out the door, but I'll pick up the story when I get back.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> They are really cool animals. I remember watching a show on tv, all about the meerkats. They were so friendly with the photographers. Wish I could have a colony of them!


Noooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Is it Friday yet? Why can't it be Friday? Someone needs to change a law or something. Does my tax money not pay their salaries??? Ugh.


I totally feel you. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.


Oohhh I love the direction this is going. So who do or did you nominate?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hubby was trying to roll up the tears, but I’m sure he’d never admit it.


You are so right.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Phew. I was scared for a moment that you might have _other_ friends! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Oh the horror. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ah, not the ferrets then. I hope my suspicion didn’t offend them.


It looks like it was the Tarantulas who started it. Maybe they are related to the wool spider (if she exists)!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You know of CDC in Gecko Talk, don’t you, Kathy? Not that it was working, but just in case...


I need to join Gecko talk.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think my Cat-mittee may be holding the "mere kats" at bay.
> 
> I wasn't supposed to see it, but I think one or two of the Cat-mittee curled up with the homework eating hound to keep him warm last night.


Illegal meetings. Mmmm we better watch out for any shenanigans in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d love to work in your zoo! [emoji1]


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, the Cat-mittee wanted me to let everyone know that they aren't big on carrots. They'll leave those for the snow leopard. Instead, they'd prefer cheese.


Adam you have competition for your cheese.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Doubtful... hubby DETESTS them!!! Lol . He actually bought George for me for a valentines present and bitched the whole time [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Aawww. He must love you millions into infinity and beyond. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I hate to read that. People just do not take diabetes seriously. I had a close friend that passed away very suddenly a couple years ago from a diabetic coma. She monitored herself pretty carefully but she was young and had not had serious problems before that. She left behind a daughter in high school and a new husband of only a couple years. NO ONE expected that as she was so full of life and busy with herself:-(( i hope your nagging is enough to make him exercise caution..


I just told him about Yvonne's son's mother-in-law. Hopefully some of it sunk in.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> They were safe at home this morning but did have a suspicious look in their eyes... I asked if we had company but they weren’t owning up to nothing!!! Little suckers!!!
> View attachment 259474
> View attachment 259475
> View attachment 259476


They are soooo adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Too cute!! All three of you. Which gives me an idea... Heather, are you a mere-ferret by any chance?? [emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That was cute!!!


[emoji23] i have wanted to load that one for a while now but couldn't get it to load through the app. But it worked on my computer at work. [emoji3] Go figure!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I gave in to temptation... Drinking my second coffee today. In my defense, it goes almost as well as gløgg (mulled wine) does with a traditional Christmas dessert, æbleskiver - a sort of spherical pancakes usually served with powdered sugar and some jam.
> 
> View attachment 259486
> 
> 
> I’ll write my bit of the story soon, I promise. It’s a busy day (some work came, on top of other things), but it’s probably nothing compared to what my Friday and Saturday have in store...


Yummy. Looks like a donut.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I love these guys so much.. they are like having a set of 2 yr old twins sometimes.. they have a 5ft, 3 level cage that they share. I swap out the “furniture” every week so they don’t get bored and they are allowed free roam of the Toy Room every morning and evening .. they drag out more stuff than my son does! George has a rubber chicken that is his absolute favorite. He will take it and hide it and then digs it out again and leaves it for me.. I never know where that thing will turn up! He also has a stuffed banana with a bell on it that he takes with him often. They have such personality!



We need see a video of them running around I bet it’s adorable!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Finally put up my cards!!
> My family loves to see cards from around the world!
> 
> I still have two CDR’s to post! They got left behind by accident.
> 
> View attachment 259488


I need to do that. But I only have one card so far. [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I was hoping that they had influenced my presentation a little.. no one is at their best before a full cup of coffee
> &
> 
> There is nothing “mere” about the ferret in me, Lena!![emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] I still need my hot cup of coffee in the morning even though it is decaf.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love the snowman grouping on the left. What are they made out of?
> 
> (That's a strange place for an electrical outlet???)


Wow Yvonne, you notice the small things.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That outlet has us puzzled too! There’s another one on the other side of the fire place. We hid the other with Mickey.
> View attachment 259490
> 
> 
> These are “snow buddies.”
> In elementary school the 1st graders get an “older buddy” throughout the year who is a 4th grader and parents donate 2x4’s, socks and material for scarves.
> They paint and dress them together.
> They are my favorite!! I use to volunteer for this activity because it’s so fun. The parents had to work the hot glue gun.
> View attachment 259489


That is so clever and creative.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Growing up I was told I was Irish, English and German with some Cherokee Indian. We will see!
> 
> I also have a 1/2 brother I’ve never met. My parents were 19 when they had me. Well, my dad was 21.
> When they divorced a couple years later they were still friends because my dad was friends with my moms brothers and sisters so they still hung out.
> There was one girl in the group who wanted a baby and went after my uncle but he didn’t want a baby. Then, she was all over my dad. My mom warned him that she just wants a baby. He laughed at her and thought she was jealous.
> 
> Guess what!?! She got pregnant , had the boy and moved to Canada and my dad paid child support for 18 years while paying for mine too.
> My dad has never mentioned this brother but my mom did.
> 
> I forgot his name but he has been on my mind since I was a kid. My mom passed away in 07 so I can’t ask her his name and I don’t want to upset my dad and bring it up. He has two grown sons that don’t know and I don’t want to stir things up. I did tell my dad that I was doing the DNA and he seemed ok.


That is already an interesting story.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I just told him about Yvonne's son's mother-in-law. Hopefully some of it sunk in.



Did you shed a tear as you told the story?[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I love these guys so much.. they are like having a set of 2 yr old twins sometimes.. they have a 5ft, 3 level cage that they share. I swap out the “furniture” every week so they don’t get bored and they are allowed free roam of the Toy Room every morning and evening .. they drag out more stuff than my son does! George has a rubber chicken that is his absolute favorite. He will take it and hide it and then digs it out again and leaves it for me.. I never know where that thing will turn up! He also has a stuffed banana with a bell on it that he takes with him often. They have such personality!


They sound like they awesome personality's. You should share more stories about them - I would love the hear or read them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> *The CDR Christmas Story...*
> 
> _It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._
> 
> Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”
> 
> ---
> 
> And now over to @Yvonne G


I just don't know what to say anymore. I LOVE LOVE THIS STORY.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What about 'were'? Those darn meerkats interfered with my typing


[emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love it!! I'm on my way out the door, but I'll pick up the story when I get back.


[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!


I caught a glimpse of something in one of the corners.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Did you shed a tear as you told the story?[emoji6]


Nope. I was picturing me have to drive him around [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I caught a glimpse of something in one of the corners.
> View attachment 259512



Nooooooooooooooo!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> I caught a glimpse of something in one of the corners.
> View attachment 259512


Those babies are just to dang cute!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I need to do that. But I only have one card so far. [emoji85] [emoji85]



That is so irritating because I mailed your card 1rst just for this reason[emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259513



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji844][emoji844][emoji844]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> That is so irritating because I mailed your card 1rst just for this reason[emoji35]



Same here!! 

Hopefully they’ll show up soon!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m so lazy today!! 
I’m dressed and ready to run errands and I haven’t left yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> This morning my husband and I sent in our DNA sample!! I’m so excited for the results!!
> View attachment 259487


I think I posted ours on here some time ago. My mum is going to do one and it will be interesting to see how it differs from mine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon all!

Wow - what a perfectly sunny start to the day. No wind, a bit cloudy, with sun rays poking in and out.

I’m just back, have yet to look at all my pix in search of a few to post....but here’s the first pix as I entered the water this morning.

*Galesville, Maryland - 13 December 2018*


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I think I posted ours on here some time ago. My mum is going to do one and it will be interesting to see how it differs from mine.
> 
> View attachment 259514
> View attachment 259516



A nod to the Vikings for Linda? [emoji33]
JoesDad is as Indian as I’m Mongolian. (A nod to Genghis Khan for me... [emoji33])


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Wow - what a perfectly sunny start to the day. No wind, a bit cloudy, with sun rays poking in and out.
> 
> I’m just back, have yet to look at all my pix in search of a few to post....but here’s the first pix as I entered the water this morning.
> 
> *Galesville, Maryland - 13 December 2018*
> 
> View attachment 259515



Beautiful contrast between shadow and light!


----------



## Yvonne G

*The CDR Christmas Story...*

_It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._

_Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own? 

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better. 

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”_

I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able. 

Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.

And now on to @Cheryl Hills


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m so lazy today!!
> I’m dressed and ready to run errands and I haven’t left yet.


Neener, neener! I've been and I'm back already. And the groceries are put away. Now it's time to feed Misty and me lunch. After that I MAY rake leaves. . . don't know until after I eat if I'm up for it.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> *The CDR Christmas Story...*
> 
> _It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._
> 
> Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”
> 
> ---
> 
> And now over to @Yvonne G


Wow, a wonderful continuation of the story.  I love the whole story.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> *The CDR Christmas Story...*
> 
> _It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._
> 
> _Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”_
> 
> I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.
> 
> And now on to @Cheryl Hills


Great ! I love the turn around you gave the story, Yvonne.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Great ! I love the turn around you gave the story, Yvonne.



Me too!!
I’m not going to read anymore of it because I want it to be a surprise towards the end! 

I will just scroll on!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Me too!!
> I’m not going to read anymore of it because I want it to be a surprise towards the end!
> 
> I will just scroll on!



Wait...we were supposed to read the previous contibutions PRIOR to adding on?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Perfect afternoon/evening to have a nice fire and roast chestnuts! High 40’s, sunny sky, no breeze, perfect for the fire.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> *The CDR Christmas Story...*
> 
> _It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._
> 
> _Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”_
> 
> I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.
> 
> And now on to @Cheryl Hills


Ok, I will get something together!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

*The CDR Christmas Story...*

_It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._

_Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own? 

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better. 

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”_

_I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.

Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled._

As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.


Ok, who is next!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ok,@Grandpa Turtle 144 , you are next


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok,@Grandpa Turtle 144 , you are next



I haven’t seen him in CDR in a very long time, but it would be great if he helped with our story.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I haven’t seen him in CDR in a very long time, but it would be great if he helped with our story.


he was just here a bit ago showing a picture of the meercats.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just a few more pix from this morning’s paddle



Some gorgeous sailboats just hanging about, all docked away.




Still some nice Autumnsl colors hanging on.






Yes, that’s ice there. Many of the protected/shady areas had glaze ice forming. Thick enough to stop my kayak and hard to break through.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> he was just here a bit ago showing a picture of the meercats.



Oh, I didn’t see him!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornoonjng roomies. I have some duck in a pan, rendering the fat off it so I can make Cassoulet to take up to Mum's for dinner tomorrow.

Cassoulet is a traditional French casserole with haricot beans at its heart.

Here is day 14 from my iTunes Christmas playlist


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornoonjng roomies. I have some duck in a pan, rendering the fat off it so I can make Cassoulet to take up to Mum's for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Cassoulet is a traditional French casserole with haricot beans at its heart.
> 
> Here is day 14 from my iTunes Christmas playlist



Good morning Linda! 
Casseroles just make a nice holiday feeling.. don’t think I’ve had one I didn’t like. Yummm... enjoy your day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All

I lived in Tbilisi Georgia for a few years and can personnaly attest to the s c r u m p t i o u s taste of these “dumplings” - our final recipe in this 12 days of Christmas recipe extravaganza courtesy of Caravan-Serai.


Welcome to our final day of our 2018 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking recipe series. We hope you have enjoyed this year's collection, and please let us know if you tried one or more of the recipes and how they came out. We have had recipes from Iran, Morocco, Tunisia, general Middle Eastern flavors, and more. 

Our last recipe is from Georgia, one of our favorite destinations in the Caucasus. The flavors of the Caucasus region are varied, even for such a relatively small geographic area. While the three countries we have tours to have some similarities or common ingredients, how they express themselves on the table can be surprisingly diverse! We hope you enjoy this last recipe for the year, a dumpling made with spiced ground meat and savory seasonings. It will warm you up on cold winter days!

We wish you and your loved ones Happy Holidays and a prosperous and joyous New Year!






*Khinkali - Georgian Dumplings


*

Khinkali, which is a Georgian type of Dumplings, originated in mountainous regions of Mtiuleti, Pshavi and Khevsureti. Later Khinkali varieties spread across the Caucasus region. They are made of mixed pork and beef, sometimes of lamb. Sometimes Khinkali are filled with mushrooms, potatoes, or cheese instead of meat.

To eat the Khinkali, you are supposed to hold the dumpling by the top nib, then bite into it and suck out the juices before eating the rest of the dumpling. Tradition is to not eat the top nib or knot and put that back on your plate (it will help you keep track of how many you have eaten!)

Variations of this dumpling can be made with a mushroom filling or potato-herb filling, or just about anything you can imagine! Enjoy!





Ingredients
4 cups flour
1 1⁄4 tsp. kosher salt, plus more to taste
8 oz. ground beef
8 oz. ground pork
2 tbsp. finely chopped cilantro
1 tsp. dried fenugreek leaves (available at Indian Foods Company)
1⁄2 tsp. crushed red chili flakes
3 small yellow onions, minced
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste


Instructions
Stir together flour, salt, and 1 1⁄4 cups warm water in a bowl until dough forms; transfer to a work surface and knead until smooth, about 6 minutes. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate dough for 40 minutes. Meanwhile, combine beef pork, cilantro, fenugreek, chili flakes, and onions in a bowl until evenly mixed; season generously with salt and pepper, and set filling aside.

Divide dough into 25 equal pieces, and shape each piece into a ball. Using a rolling pin, roll a ball into a 6″ round. Place about 2 tbsp. filling in center of round, and fold edges of dough over filling, creating pleats in dough as you go, until filling is covered. Holding dumpling in the palm of one hand, grasp top of dumpling where pleats meet and twist to seal pleats and form a knot at top of dumpling. Repeat with remaining dough rounds and filling. 

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Working in batches, boil dumplings until they float and dough is tender, about 8 minutes. Drain and serve hot. Season with black pepper.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Beautiful view yesterday of the creeks and marshland areas that feed the great Chesapeake Bay. Although those yellow marsh grasses (Phragmites) look golden and beautiful, they have become invasive. 

_Phragmites outcompetes native vegetation and lowers the local plant biodiversity. Phragmites forms dense thickets of vegetation that is unsuitable habitat for native fauna. Phragmites displaces native plants species such as wild rice, cattails, and native wetland orchids.[6] Phragmites has a high above ground biomass that blocks light to other plants allowing areas to turn into Phragmites monoculture very quickly. Decomposing Phragmites increases the rate of marsh accretion more rapidly than would occur with native marsh vegetation_
_

_


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a few more pix from this morning’s paddle
> 
> View attachment 259530
> 
> Some gorgeous sailboats just hanging about, all docked away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259531
> 
> Still some nice Autumnsl colors hanging on.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259532
> 
> 
> Yes, that’s ice there. Many of the protected/shady areas had glaze ice forming. Thick enough to stop my kayak and hard to break through.


Huhhhh, the water looks very frosty.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good mornoonevening all! Misty and Little Missy Kitty woke me up at 5:30a this morning, so I've got lots of time to sit here in front of the woodstove and read the Forum. I'm going to take the time to go back and listen to Sabine's songs. I think there were two of them that I missed because I didn't have the time.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Beautiful view yesterday of the creeks and marshland areas that feed the great Chesapeake Bay. Although those yellow marsh grasses (Phragmites) look golden and beautiful, they have become invasive.
> 
> _Phragmites outcompetes native vegetation and lowers the local plant biodiversity. Phragmites forms dense thickets of vegetation that is unsuitable habitat for native fauna. Phragmites displaces native plants species such as wild rice, cattails, and native wetland orchids.[6] Phragmites has a high above ground biomass that blocks light to other plants allowing areas to turn into Phragmites monoculture very quickly. Decomposing Phragmites increases the rate of marsh accretion more rapidly than would occur with native marsh vegetation_
> _
> View attachment 259558
> _


We used to build tepee forts out of the phragmite when we were kids. Fun times!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Sabine! Thank you so much for the Christmas songs. I especially loved the White Christmas version. I also like the way your turtle necklace took the light and sparkled every time you moved.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!

The perks of taking my dogs out at 6am!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

@grandpa turtle : Are you going to add a segment to our Christmas story? It's your turn.


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG! I just got a telemarketing call at 7a. And I'm on the Do Not Call List!


----------



## Momof4

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259565



Nice to see you back!!

I hope you help us finish our story the more the merrier!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Looks like I have a good bit of catching up to do in the CDR. It's been a couple busy days, and today is shaping up to be hectic as well.

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! I'll be back later.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Grandpa Turtle 144 If you don't want to add to the story, it's ok. Just nominate someone else to continue.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, to re-cap Carol M started the story, then paragraphs were added by:

Bee62
Ellie Mae
Momof4
Maro2Bear
Pastel Tortie
Kristoff
Yvonne G
Cheryl Hills

And Cheryl nominated @Grandpa Turtle 144 to write a paragraph. 

Did I miss Linda? She was nominated way back at the beginning, and included a couple of re-caps, but I don't remember seeing that she wrote her paragraph yet?


----------



## Momof4

Maybe over the weekend there will be more time to write.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> I lived in Tbilisi Georgia for a few years and can personnaly attest to the s c r u m p t i o u s taste of these “dumplings” - our final recipe in this 12 days of Christmas recipe extravaganza courtesy of Caravan-Serai.
> 
> 
> Welcome to our final day of our 2018 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking recipe series. We hope you have enjoyed this year's collection, and please let us know if you tried one or more of the recipes and how they came out. We have had recipes from Iran, Morocco, Tunisia, general Middle Eastern flavors, and more.
> 
> Our last recipe is from Georgia, one of our favorite destinations in the Caucasus. The flavors of the Caucasus region are varied, even for such a relatively small geographic area. While the three countries we have tours to have some similarities or common ingredients, how they express themselves on the table can be surprisingly diverse! We hope you enjoy this last recipe for the year, a dumpling made with spiced ground meat and savory seasonings. It will warm you up on cold winter days!
> 
> We wish you and your loved ones Happy Holidays and a prosperous and joyous New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khinkali - Georgian Dumplings
> 
> View attachment 259557
> *
> 
> Khinkali, which is a Georgian type of Dumplings, originated in mountainous regions of Mtiuleti, Pshavi and Khevsureti. Later Khinkali varieties spread across the Caucasus region. They are made of mixed pork and beef, sometimes of lamb. Sometimes Khinkali are filled with mushrooms, potatoes, or cheese instead of meat.
> 
> To eat the Khinkali, you are supposed to hold the dumpling by the top nib, then bite into it and suck out the juices before eating the rest of the dumpling. Tradition is to not eat the top nib or knot and put that back on your plate (it will help you keep track of how many you have eaten!)
> 
> Variations of this dumpling can be made with a mushroom filling or potato-herb filling, or just about anything you can imagine! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 4 cups flour
> 1 1⁄4 tsp. kosher salt, plus more to taste
> 8 oz. ground beef
> 8 oz. ground pork
> 2 tbsp. finely chopped cilantro
> 1 tsp. dried fenugreek leaves (available at Indian Foods Company)
> 1⁄2 tsp. crushed red chili flakes
> 3 small yellow onions, minced
> Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
> 
> 
> Instructions
> Stir together flour, salt, and 1 1⁄4 cups warm water in a bowl until dough forms; transfer to a work surface and knead until smooth, about 6 minutes. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate dough for 40 minutes. Meanwhile, combine beef pork, cilantro, fenugreek, chili flakes, and onions in a bowl until evenly mixed; season generously with salt and pepper, and set filling aside.
> 
> Divide dough into 25 equal pieces, and shape each piece into a ball. Using a rolling pin, roll a ball into a 6″ round. Place about 2 tbsp. filling in center of round, and fold edges of dough over filling, creating pleats in dough as you go, until filling is covered. Holding dumpling in the palm of one hand, grasp top of dumpling where pleats meet and twist to seal pleats and form a knot at top of dumpling. Repeat with remaining dough rounds and filling.
> 
> Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Working in batches, boil dumplings until they float and dough is tender, about 8 minutes. Drain and serve hot. Season with black pepper.



Ah, now you’re talking! [emoji16] Yum!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, to re-cap Carol M started the story, then paragraphs were added by:
> 
> Bee62
> Ellie Mae
> Momof4
> Maro2Bear
> Pastel Tortie
> Kristoff
> Yvonne G
> Cheryl Hills
> 
> And Cheryl nominated @Grandpa Turtle 144 to write a paragraph.
> 
> Did I miss Linda? She was nominated way back at the beginning, and included a couple of re-caps, but I don't remember seeing that she wrote her paragraph yet?



Linda wrote just before Pastel Tortie. We can revert to @CarolM!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> @Grandpa Turtle 144 If you don't want to add to the story, it's ok. Just nominate someone else to continue.



@Tom


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> The perks of taking my dogs out at 6am!!
> View attachment 259564


That is beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> The perks of taking my dogs out at 6am!!
> View attachment 259564



Wow! Wonderful.


----------



## Kristoff

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @Tom



LOL. Why not? [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @Tom


LOL! Tom's never here in the Cold Dark Room, Gramps. Nice try.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259513


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That is so irritating because I mailed your card 1rst just for this reason[emoji35]


I know. It seems SA is very good at getting its post out in time but not so good at getting it in. [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji35]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Same here!!
> 
> Hopefully they’ll show up soon!!


I am really hoping so too. I have been checking my box everyday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think I posted ours on here some time ago. My mum is going to do one and it will be interesting to see how it differs from mine.
> 
> View attachment 259514
> View attachment 259516


I would be interested in seeing that as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Wow - what a perfectly sunny start to the day. No wind, a bit cloudy, with sun rays poking in and out.
> 
> I’m just back, have yet to look at all my pix in search of a few to post....but here’s the first pix as I entered the water this morning.
> 
> *Galesville, Maryland - 13 December 2018*
> 
> View attachment 259515


I always love your pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> *The CDR Christmas Story...*
> 
> _It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._
> 
> _Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”_
> 
> I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.
> 
> And now on to @Cheryl Hills


Oh and there is a twist to the tale. So excited cannot wait for the next bit.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Neener, neener! I've been and I'm back already. And the groceries are put away. Now it's time to feed Misty and me lunch. After that I MAY rake leaves. . . don't know until after I eat if I'm up for it.


This weekend is busy for Jarrod, he us going practically everyday to a party which means it will be busy for me as I will be busy dropping off and collecting. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Great ! I love the turn around you gave the story, Yvonne.


Me too. Can't wait for the next bit.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait...we were supposed to read the previous contibutions PRIOR to adding on?


Whahahaha. If you didn't your add on was even more amazing![emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> *The CDR Christmas Story...*
> 
> _It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish._
> 
> _Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”_
> 
> _I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled._
> 
> As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.
> 
> 
> Ok, who is next!


Mm I love it. Does she swallow her fear for her babies or find another way. [emoji51]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> This weekend is busy for Jarrod, he us going practically everyday to a party which means it will be busy for me as I will be busy dropping off and collecting. [emoji85]



I’m sure you feel like a Uber driver like me!! Wait do you guys have Uber?

I hate when it cuts into my wine time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a few more pix from this morning’s paddle
> 
> View attachment 259530
> 
> Some gorgeous sailboats just hanging about, all docked away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259531
> 
> Still some nice Autumnsl colors hanging on.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259532
> 
> 
> Yes, that’s ice there. Many of the protected/shady areas had glaze ice forming. Thick enough to stop my kayak and hard to break through.


Oh dear. Try not to re-enact the Titanic please. We will miss your photos .....and you of course.[emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

I’m heading out for a birthday lunch that my friend is treating me too. 

I think we are done Xmas shopping and everything is wrapped!
Now, I need to clean up the wrapping mess!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornoonjng roomies. I have some duck in a pan, rendering the fat off it so I can make Cassoulet to take up to Mum's for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Cassoulet is a traditional French casserole with haricot beans at its heart.
> 
> Here is day 14 from my iTunes Christmas playlist


[emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> I lived in Tbilisi Georgia for a few years and can personnaly attest to the s c r u m p t i o u s taste of these “dumplings” - our final recipe in this 12 days of Christmas recipe extravaganza courtesy of Caravan-Serai.
> 
> 
> Welcome to our final day of our 2018 12 Days of Caravan-Serai Cooking recipe series. We hope you have enjoyed this year's collection, and please let us know if you tried one or more of the recipes and how they came out. We have had recipes from Iran, Morocco, Tunisia, general Middle Eastern flavors, and more.
> 
> Our last recipe is from Georgia, one of our favorite destinations in the Caucasus. The flavors of the Caucasus region are varied, even for such a relatively small geographic area. While the three countries we have tours to have some similarities or common ingredients, how they express themselves on the table can be surprisingly diverse! We hope you enjoy this last recipe for the year, a dumpling made with spiced ground meat and savory seasonings. It will warm you up on cold winter days!
> 
> We wish you and your loved ones Happy Holidays and a prosperous and joyous New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khinkali - Georgian Dumplings
> 
> View attachment 259557
> *
> 
> Khinkali, which is a Georgian type of Dumplings, originated in mountainous regions of Mtiuleti, Pshavi and Khevsureti. Later Khinkali varieties spread across the Caucasus region. They are made of mixed pork and beef, sometimes of lamb. Sometimes Khinkali are filled with mushrooms, potatoes, or cheese instead of meat.
> 
> To eat the Khinkali, you are supposed to hold the dumpling by the top nib, then bite into it and suck out the juices before eating the rest of the dumpling. Tradition is to not eat the top nib or knot and put that back on your plate (it will help you keep track of how many you have eaten!)
> 
> Variations of this dumpling can be made with a mushroom filling or potato-herb filling, or just about anything you can imagine! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 4 cups flour
> 1 1⁄4 tsp. kosher salt, plus more to taste
> 8 oz. ground beef
> 8 oz. ground pork
> 2 tbsp. finely chopped cilantro
> 1 tsp. dried fenugreek leaves (available at Indian Foods Company)
> 1⁄2 tsp. crushed red chili flakes
> 3 small yellow onions, minced
> Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
> 
> 
> Instructions
> Stir together flour, salt, and 1 1⁄4 cups warm water in a bowl until dough forms; transfer to a work surface and knead until smooth, about 6 minutes. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate dough for 40 minutes. Meanwhile, combine beef pork, cilantro, fenugreek, chili flakes, and onions in a bowl until evenly mixed; season generously with salt and pepper, and set filling aside.
> 
> Divide dough into 25 equal pieces, and shape each piece into a ball. Using a rolling pin, roll a ball into a 6″ round. Place about 2 tbsp. filling in center of round, and fold edges of dough over filling, creating pleats in dough as you go, until filling is covered. Holding dumpling in the palm of one hand, grasp top of dumpling where pleats meet and twist to seal pleats and form a knot at top of dumpling. Repeat with remaining dough rounds and filling.
> 
> Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Working in batches, boil dumplings until they float and dough is tender, about 8 minutes. Drain and serve hot. Season with black pepper.


This one looks easy enough.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good mornoonevening all! Misty and Little Missy Kitty woke me up at 5:30a this morning, so I've got lots of time to sit here in front of the woodstove and read the Forum. I'm going to take the time to go back and listen to Sabine's songs. I think there were two of them that I missed because I didn't have the time.


Enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> The perks of taking my dogs out at 6am!!
> View attachment 259564


Oh gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 259565


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I just got a telemarketing call at 7a. And I'm on the Do Not Call List!


You guys have a do not call list [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Looks like I have a good bit of catching up to do in the CDR. It's been a couple busy days, and today is shaping up to be hectic as well.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi! I'll be back later.


Hi Anne.
Have a good day. [emoji3] [emoji74]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, to re-cap Carol M started the story, then paragraphs were added by:
> 
> Bee62
> Ellie Mae
> Momof4
> Maro2Bear
> Pastel Tortie
> Kristoff
> Yvonne G
> Cheryl Hills
> 
> And Cheryl nominated @Grandpa Turtle 144 to write a paragraph.
> 
> Did I miss Linda? She was nominated way back at the beginning, and included a couple of re-caps, but I don't remember seeing that she wrote her paragraph yet?


She did write her paragraph. Mizcreant has not been nominated yet.


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> @Tom


Whahaha. Tom is a fantastic writer.


----------



## CarolM

Okay I will go again and nominate a new person afterwards:

The CDR Christmas Story...

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.

Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own? 

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better. 

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”

I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.

Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.

As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.

Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....

I nominate @Mizcreant to carry on.


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday everyone. I was a bit busy at work so have only been able to check in late this evening.

First today's joke:

How do Chihuahua's say Merry Christmas?
Fleas Navidog!

The story is coming along so nicely. Thank you all for participating. We really do have very talented writers here in the CDR.

I hope you all have an awesome Friday.


----------



## JoesMum

It was very remiss of me to forget to wish @Laura1412 a very happy birthday this morning.

Happy birthday Laura! I hope you have had a wonderful day! [emoji320][emoji253][emoji512][emoji322]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weather Update. So,reportedly yesterday was the 11th day straight WITHOUT any rain since I think September 2017! With the rain we are getting now and through the weekend, we will be breaking all recorded rainfall totals. More than 5 feet of rain this year (so far).


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Weather Update. So,reportedly yesterday was the 11th day straight WITHOUT any rain since I think September 2017! With the rain we are getting now and through the weekend, we will be breaking all recorded rainfall totals. More than 5 feet of rain this year (so far).


[emoji33]
It’s just as well you have a boat!

Meanwhile, our journey to Mum’s tomorrow is looking more than a little cold and white. Buxton boasts the highest market place in England; this is not good news


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> [emoji33]
> It’s just as well you have a boat!
> 
> Meanwhile, our journey to Mum’s tomorrow is looking more than a little cold and white. Buxton boasts the highest market place in England; this is not good news
> 
> View attachment 259596
> 
> View attachment 259597




Well, drive safely. Luckily i guess is that it’s a Saturday so lets hope less traffic up n back.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Raining down here now. We put a few more exterior lights up on our house. We usually do the hanging icicle types, but Aldi had such a great deal on LED rope lights that we are giving these a go this year. Much easier to hang.

Cold and rainy....as i sit back now and think of just yesterday when i paused to enjoy this sight and no sounds.


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Tom's never here in the Cold Dark Room, Gramps. Nice try.


Correct. I hate the cold. I like warm rooms and sunshine. Much better tortoise weather.


----------



## JoesMum

Tom said:


> Correct. I hate the cold. I like warm rooms and sunshine. Much better tortoise weather.


Hi Tom. Nice of you to pop in.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You guys have a do not call list [emoji33]


There's a national Do Not Call List in the U.S. Various individual States also have their own Do Not Call Lists. So unless a telemarketer is covered by an exception (so he doesn't have to adhere to the "do not call" part), he could be breaking both state and federal laws.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Raining down here now.
> Cold and rainy....as i sit back now and think of just yesterday when i paused to enjoy this sight and no sounds.


It started raining again last night in my part of North Florida, and it hasn't stopped since. The front yard is still waterlogged from the previous rain this month, so there is standing water out there again. 

I interpreted casual Friday today as, "I've decided to wear my hiking boots." I had to wade through a couple inches of water to get to my vehicle in the front yard (front garden) this morning. When I got to work, I noticed our office director was wearing her rain boots today, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm still trying to figure out where I left off and where I need to get back to in the thread...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> If only I were independently rich... we could make so many fun things happen!!!


You could hire me as your zoo's emergency management coordinator...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Oh no, it’s a good thing our Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad isn’t around. No one gets cheese in the CDR but him. [emoji33][emoji33]


Okay, we'll just have to sneak some to Whoosh when he isn't watching. Whoosh is the young tuxedo cat who was adopted by Dragon when the youngster was a kitten.

If anybody asks, Wu (short for Whoosh) is apprenticing with Montgomery for the holidays...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Dragon and Whoosh, also known around here as Young Master Whooshie Wu.


Mess with his kitten, deal with the Dragon!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Tom's never here in the Cold Dark Room, Gramps. Nice try.



I tried to get him here .


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> There’s a sister forum, GeckoTalk.com. We were there when TFO was down for a while.


So @EllieMay and I probably need to register over on GeckoTalk...


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you Carol!
> Thank you too, Linda!
> I enjoyed my birthday.


I didn't have a chance to share this with all of you earlier, but my significant other surprised me with this lovely red velvet cake for my birthday a couple days ago. 


I love that guy...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was very remiss of me to forget to wish @Laura1412 a very happy birthday this morning.
> 
> Happy birthday Laura! I hope you have had a wonderful day! [emoji320][emoji253][emoji512][emoji322]


Happy Hsppy Birthday Laura. I hope you have a supa dupa day.


----------



## CarolM

Tom said:


> Correct. I hate the cold. I like warm rooms and sunshine. Much better tortoise weather.


Hi Tom. The rooms are cold but the company is nice and toasty.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a national Do Not Call List in the U.S. Various individual States also have their own Do Not Call Lists. So unless a telemarketer is covered by an exception (so he doesn't have to adhere to the "do not call" part), he could be breaking both state and federal laws.


Lucky you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dragon and Whoosh, also known around here as Young Master Whooshie Wu.
> View attachment 259601
> 
> Mess with his kitten, deal with the Dragon!


They are beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I tried to get him here .


He popped in. So well done.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening [emoji217][emoji851]


Hi ya!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I didn't have a chance to share this with all of you earlier, but my significant other surprised me with this lovely red velvet cake for my birthday a couple days ago.
> View attachment 259602
> 
> I love that guy...


Oh wow. Yummmmmmyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I caught a glimpse of something in one of the corners.
> View attachment 259512


Uh-oh. Just tell those meerkats not to mess with the small tuxedo cat. Dragon is very protective of the kitten he adopted a few years ago...


----------



## Tim Carlisle

_The CDR Christmas Story...

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.

Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own? 

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better. 

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”

I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.

Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.

As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.

Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....
_
There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.

I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.

My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?

Care to take the baton here @Tom ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> It started raining again last night in my part of North Florida, and it hasn't stopped since. The front yard is still waterlogged from the previous rain this month, so there is standing water out there again.
> 
> I interpreted casual Friday today as, "I've decided to wear my hiking boots." I had to wade through a couple inches of water to get to my vehicle in the front yard (front garden) this morning. When I got to work, I noticed our office director was wearing her rain boots today, too.




Yes...massive storm on it’s way here. We’re already saturated...can’t wait for more water PLUS 30 - 35 mph wind gusts.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Hi Anne.
> Have a good day. [emoji3] [emoji74]


Thanks Carol! We had our office Christmas party today. We all like each other, so it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Weather Update. So,reportedly yesterday was the 11th day straight WITHOUT any rain since I think September 2017! With the rain we are getting now and through the weekend, we will be breaking all recorded rainfall totals. More than 5 feet of rain this year (so far).


Understand. The National Weather Service (NWS) has been issuing flash flood watches and warnings in my region lately.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

We should check with @ZEROPILOT and see if he would like to write a paragraph of the CDR Christmas Story (2018). And check with @Toddrickfl1 too. We can nominate them for paragraphs around their work schedules. 

They aren't regulars in this thread yet, but I bet @TechnoCheese and @jsheffield might enjoy contributing a paragraph or two as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> We should check with @ZEROPILOT and see if he would like to write a paragraph of the CDR Christmas Story (2018). And check with @Toddrickfl1 too. We can nominate them for paragraphs around their work schedules.
> 
> They aren't regulars in this thread yet, but I bet @TechnoCheese and @jsheffield might enjoy contributing a paragraph or two as well.


I'm not sure I understand what's going on.
I don't actually enter the room much any more.
Mostly just when I've been summoned.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not sure I understand what's going on.
> I don't actually enter the room much any more.
> Mostly just when I've been summoned.



The CDR is taking turns writing a Christmas story. 
Go back a page and you can read what we all contributed. We want you to add as little or as much as you want. 
Please help us Ed!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Uh-oh. Just tell those meerkats not to mess with the small tuxedo cat. Dragon is very protective of the kitten he adopted a few years ago...


I'll try, but as you know they have a mind of their own. [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a national Do Not Call List in the U.S. Various individual States also have their own Do Not Call Lists. So unless a telemarketer is covered by an exception (so he doesn't have to adhere to the "do not call" part), he could be breaking both state and federal laws.


So do we here in the UK. The TPS, Telephone Preference Service, registration has been around for a long time. It doesn't stop the scammers unfortunately. Since the advent of our new Data Protection laws, GDPR, it had got better.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I didn't have a chance to share this with all of you earlier, but my significant other surprised me with this lovely red velvet cake for my birthday a couple days ago.
> View attachment 259602
> 
> I love that guy...


Yummy!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...massive storm on it’s way here. We’re already saturated...can’t wait for more water PLUS 30 - 35 mph wind gusts.


Oh dear. Stay warm.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks Carol! We had our office Christmas party today. We all like each other, so it was quite enjoyable.


Tell us more! All the juicy details. [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

We have a dodgy journey coming up. They're promising freezing rair and snow later this morning which is not good news.

Son camechome lastl night. First stop, Banbury to meet daughter's train at 11am and then on to Mum's. Please cross fingers and hold thumbs .We are going to need it!

Day 15: Johnny Mathis - When a child was born


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday one and all [emoji3] .

It is a beautiful sunny morning. 
I am busy listening to christmas songs on you tube and reading our christmas story is really making christmas start to feel like christmas.

I hope everyone stays safe, warm, dry and has an awesome saturday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> We have a dodgy journey coming up. They're promising freezing rair and snow later this morning which is not good news.
> 
> Son camechome lastl night. First stop, Banbury to meet daughter's train at 11am and then on to Mum's. Please cross fingers and hold thumbs .We are going to need it!
> 
> Day 15: Johnny Mathis - When a child was born


Stay safe Linda. Holding thumbs and crossing fingers that it goes well.


----------



## CarolM

Today's joke:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This weekend is busy for Jarrod, he us going practically everyday to a party which means it will be busy for me as I will be busy dropping off and collecting. [emoji85]



Aha! Sounds like my weekend!! [emoji48][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening [emoji217][emoji851]



Hi Noel! 
Would you have time to join our Christmas story?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Today's joke:
> 
> View attachment 259614



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

My CDR postcards so far. Thank you, roommates! Unless the postperson decided to stop by on Monday (sometimes they do), I’ll see the rest of them after the New Year’s.


----------



## JoesMum

All go so far. We are in a coffee shop in the outskirts of Banbury, near Oxford, waiting for daughter’s train to arrive. 

Up in Buxton it is currently -1C... “feels like” -9C (15F)

We have all our winter woolies with us fortunately. After rummaging through the pile in corner 7, it appears the Wool Spider(if she exists) may have anticipated Son’s height.... actually over-estimated... does anyone have arms THAT long?!


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> All go so far. We are in a coffee shop in the outskirts of Banbury, near Oxford, waiting for daughter’s train to arrive.
> 
> Up in Buxton it is currently -1C... “feels like” -9C (15F)
> 
> We have all our winter woolies with us fortunately. After rummaging through the pile in corner 7, it appears the Wool Spider(if she exists) may have anticipated Son’s height.... actually over-estimated... does anyone have arms THAT long?!


"Woolies"? Love that British terminology! Lol

P.S. Obviously I don't get out much


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> "Woolies"? Love that British terminology! Lol
> 
> P.S. Obviously I don't get out much



Warm winter woolies is alliterative and Brits love word play


----------



## JoesMum

And we’re on the road north. Banbury was +2 feels like -4...

We’re now heading for Birmingham and the weather is starting to turn wet. Wet we can deal with. White is what we want to avoid.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> Warm winter woolies is alliterative and Brits love word play


Apparently so! Ya know....I had an English teacher back in grade school tell the class that Americans have all but destroyed the English language.


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> Apparently so! Ya know....I had an English teacher back in grade school tell the class that Americans have all but destroyed the English language.



A lot of the words we consider to be Americanisms turn out simply to be old fashioned and no longer used over here. English in Britain has evolved differently since the early settlers took the language over the Atlantic


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> All go so far. We are in a coffee shop in the outskirts of Banbury, near Oxford, waiting for daughter’s train to arrive.
> 
> Up in Buxton it is currently -1C... “feels like” -9C (15F)
> 
> We have all our winter woolies with us fortunately. After rummaging through the pile in corner 7, it appears the Wool Spider(if she exists) may have anticipated Son’s height.... actually over-estimated... does anyone have arms THAT long?!




A few posts back you wrote of Buxton being the highest venue for a market....and now i recall having a pint during a journey at the highest pub - Tan Hill. On a lonely site high in the Yorkshire Dales stands the Tan Hill Inn, a unique and historic place dating back to the 17th century.

Fingers crossed on your trip.

....and on Banbury - been there many many times, staying at the Banbury Inn, up the road from High Street near the old church. Took the train in to Oxford many times, as well as Bath. Cute little village.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> A few posts back you wrote of Buxton being the highest venue for a market....and now i recall having a pint during a journey at the highest pub - Tan Hill. On a lonely site high in the Yorkshire Dales stands the Tan Hill Inn, a unique and historic place dating back to the 17th century.
> 
> Fingers crossed on your trip.
> 
> ....and on Banbury - been there many many times, staying at the Banbury Inn, up the road from High Street near the old church. Took the train in to Oxford many times, as well as Bath. Cute little village.



Oh yes. We know the Tan Hill Inn well. It was a regular venue for university parties. In fact JoesDad and I got together at an ice cold college valentine’s disco up there 

We go bird watching up there too. It’s a good place to warm up and dry out


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, we’re in the weather record books.....


An unprecedented series of drenching rain storms, culminating in this weekend’s soaking, has catapulted 2018 to the wettest year on record in Washington. This year’s rainfall tally shoves aside the previous top mark which stood for nearly 130 years.
The steady rain Friday night into Saturday morning elevated 2018’s total past the previous record of 61.33 inches set in 1889. The National Weather Service announced the record was surpassed at 6:26 a.m. Saturday. An additional inch or so of rain could fall through Sunday, pushing 2018 further ahead of historically wet years of the past. Weather records in Washington date back to 1871.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Good mornoonevening all! Misty and Little Missy Kitty woke me up at 5:30a this morning, so I've got lots of time to sit here in front of the woodstove and read the Forum. I'm going to take the time to go back and listen to Sabine's songs. I think there were two of them that I missed because I didn't have the time.


One evening I was posting 3. I think you missed 3.


----------



## daniellenc

Maro2Bear said:


> And, we’re in the weather record books.....
> 
> 
> An unprecedented series of drenching rain storms, culminating in this weekend’s soaking, has catapulted 2018 to the wettest year on record in Washington. This year’s rainfall tally shoves aside the previous top mark which stood for nearly 130 years.
> The steady rain Friday night into Saturday morning elevated 2018’s total past the previous record of 61.33 inches set in 1889. The National Weather Service announced the record was surpassed at 6:26 a.m. Saturday. An additional inch or so of rain could fall through Sunday, pushing 2018 further ahead of historically wet years of the past. Weather records in Washington date back to 1871.
> 
> View attachment 259616



I’m so over this rain. I had all these big ideas on things I wanted to get done. I’m currently still in bed sipping coffee looking outside in defeat.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Sabine! Thank you so much for the Christmas songs. I especially loved the White Christmas version. I also like the way your turtle necklace took the light and sparkled every time you moved.


Thank you very much Yvonne. This evening I`ve planned to sing "Holy night" for @JoesMum ( because it was her wish ) and all my CDR roomies too.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! I just got a telemarketing call at 7a. And I'm on the Do Not Call List!


That is annoying !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> One evening I was posting 3. I think you missed 3.


I listened to White Christmas and Drummer boy. I'll have to go find the third one.


----------



## Bee62

Tom said:


> Correct. I hate the cold. I like warm rooms and sunshine. Much better tortoise weather.


Hi Tom, but it would be funny and nice to have you here !
It may be cold in the CDR but in the hearts of the CDR roomies it is warm and pleasent.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I listened to White Christmas and Drummer boy. I'll have to go find the third one.


I think you missed that song


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did anyone else see what appears to be a new tab on the Forum? Or, has it been there and ive never noticed?


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone else see what appears to be a new tab on the Forum? Or, has it been there and ive never noticed?
> 
> View attachment 259622


Yep. I wonder what type of algorythm they used to determine what we like.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I think you missed that song


Yes, that's the one I missed. Thanks for making it easier for me to find it. Very nice. I love your songs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone else see what appears to be a new tab on the Forum? Or, has it been there and ive never noticed?
> 
> View attachment 259622


I noticed it yesterday. Can't for the life of me figure out why I would need it though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

daniellenc said:


> I’m so over this rain. I had all these big ideas on things I wanted to get done. I’m currently still in bed sipping coffee looking outside in defeat.



Here’s the link to that rain article. 29 Saturdays of rain this year...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...rded/?noredirect=on&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Yvonne G

The guy I have come trim trees for me called me yesterday and said if I wanted some firewood he has some he'd like to get rid of. So this a.m., after I feed, clean up and water, I'm going to make a special trip into town and get some firewood! Yea!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I noticed it yesterday. Can't for the life of me figure out why I would need it though.



Yeah....me neither.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well, they have been doing upgrades on the forum. Maybe it is new!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I noticed it yesterday. Can't for the life of me figure out why I would need it though.



It’s probably standard with the newer version of the forum software that Josh updated to


----------



## JoesMum

Hi 

Just popping in quickly to say we made it safely. The roads are fine. The pavement (sidewalk) is sheet ice!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> And, we’re in the weather record books.....
> 
> 
> An unprecedented series of drenching rain storms, culminating in this weekend’s soaking, has catapulted 2018 to the wettest year on record in Washington. This year’s rainfall tally shoves aside the previous top mark which stood for nearly 130 years.
> The steady rain Friday night into Saturday morning elevated 2018’s total past the previous record of 61.33 inches set in 1889. The National Weather Service announced the record was surpassed at 6:26 a.m. Saturday. An additional inch or so of rain could fall through Sunday, pushing 2018 further ahead of historically wet years of the past. Weather records in Washington date back to 1871.
> 
> View attachment 259616



We love the rain here in Ca but that’s too much for anyone! 
That’s why we only lived in Seattle for 6yrs and came back!

Our 1st year in Seattle it rain 100 days straight!! It was a shock! The first night it snowed and the store was out of food and water. We were in a hotel until our condo closed.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was 35F degrees when I went out this a.m. to do my chores. There are orange groves to the east, south and north of me, so all I heard when I went out (besides the traffic from the street) was wind machines! Ah, the peace and quiet of rural living!
(My fingers are so cold I can't type!)

Tony the Tiger (feral male cat that decided to live here) still lives here. He has taken over one of the cat beds on a shelf right opposite my kitchen door. No matter what time of day or night I look out, he's in that bed. When does he "take care of business"? He's still mean as ever, and occasionally hisses at me, but so far no more bites or scratches.

Time for me to go get my firewood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here are some names that haven't been nominated to write a paragraph:

AZTortmom
Moozillion
Gillian M
Cowboy_Ken

There are a couple new folks, but I couldn't remember their names and I couldn't find them on here.


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, now it really IS time for me to go get my firewood.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We love the rain here in Ca but that’s too much for anyone!
> That’s why we only lived in Seattle for 6yrs and came back!
> 
> Our 1st year in Seattle it rain 100 days straight!! It was a shock! The first night it snowed and the store was out of food and water. We were in a hotel until our condo closed.



Wow...100 straight? Incredible.


----------



## Bee62

@CarolM 
Is it allowed to write more than only one continuation to our Christmas story ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Tony the Tiger (feral male cat that decided to live here) still lives here. He has taken over one of the cat beds on a shelf right opposite my kitchen door. No matter what time of day or night I look out, he's in that bed. When does he "take care of business"? He's still mean as ever, and occasionally hisses at me, but so far no more bites or scratches.


Tony the Tiger probably takes care of business when you are sleeping, or have just come in for the night, or while you're waiting for the sun to come up. I wouldn't expect him to be late for breakfast, no matter what.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Here are some names that haven't been nominated to write a paragraph:
> 
> AZTortmom
> Moozillion
> Gillian M
> Cowboy_Ken
> 
> There are a couple new folks, but I couldn't remember their names and I couldn't find them on here.


Daniellenc ?
What about Lyn?
Or Bambam1989?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Is it allowed to write more than only one continuation to our Christmas story ?


Definitely, yes. I think we just want to make sure that don't miss anyone who would like to contribute to the CDR Christmas Story but hasn't been nominated yet.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> All go so far. We are in a coffee shop in the outskirts of Banbury, near Oxford, waiting for daughter’s train to arrive.
> 
> Up in Buxton it is currently -1C... “feels like” -9C (15F)
> 
> We have all our winter woolies with us fortunately. After rummaging through the pile in corner 7, it appears the Wool Spider(if she exists) may have anticipated Son’s height.... actually over-estimated... does anyone have arms THAT long?!


Maybe there is something in the CDR that we are unaware of with really long arms[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

daniellenc said:


> I’m so over this rain. I had all these big ideas on things I wanted to get done. I’m currently still in bed sipping coffee looking outside in defeat.


Catch up on a any books you wanted to read. It will be the perfect weather for it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone else see what appears to be a new tab on the Forum? Or, has it been there and ive never noticed?
> 
> View attachment 259622


Nope. I have not noticed it before but then I don't always pay attention to the little things. And rarely venture outside the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The guy I have come trim trees for me called me yesterday and said if I wanted some firewood he has some he'd like to get rid of. So this a.m., after I feed, clean up and water, I'm going to make a special trip into town and get some firewood! Yea!


That was kind of him.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi
> 
> Just popping in quickly to say we made it safely. The roads are fine. The pavement (sidewalk) is sheet ice!


Glad you made it safely. As to pavements being sheet ice I can only imagine that that is not good.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It was 35F degrees when I went out this a.m. to do my chores. There are orange groves to the east, south and north of me, so all I heard when I went out (besides the traffic from the street) was wind machines! Ah, the peace and quiet of rural living!
> (My fingers are so cold I can't type!)
> 
> Tony the Tiger (feral male cat that decided to live here) still lives here. He has taken over one of the cat beds on a shelf right opposite my kitchen door. No matter what time of day or night I look out, he's in that bed. When does he "take care of business"? He's still mean as ever, and occasionally hisses at me, but so far no more bites or scratches.
> 
> Time for me to go get my firewood.


Good luck with the firewood.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here are some names that haven't been nominated to write a paragraph:
> 
> AZTortmom
> Moozillion
> Gillian M
> Cowboy_Ken
> 
> There are a couple new folks, but I couldn't remember their names and I couldn't find them on here.


I was going to nominate @Moozillion but then wasn't sure if she would have the time due to her recent issues. Although I have always enjoyed her writing.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> OK, now it really IS time for me to go get my firewood.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @CarolM
> Is it allowed to write more than only one continuation to our Christmas story ?


Of course you can. I have already written two parts of the story.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Daniellenc ?
> What about Lyn?
> Or Bambam1989?


I also thought of @Bambam1989 but then figured she was still busy with her art project.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Daniellenc ?
> What about Lyn?
> Or Bambam1989?


All good choices.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Raining raining raining. Good opportunity to paint up one of my Father Klaus carvings. Light colors first...then black trim, followed by red coat.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Raining raining raining. Good opportunity to paint up one of my Father Klaus carvings. Light colors first...then black trim, followed by red coat.
> 
> View attachment 259652


So beautiful! You truly have a gift fir carving.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Raining raining raining. Good opportunity to paint up one of my Father Klaus carvings. Light colors first...then black trim, followed by red coat.
> 
> View attachment 259652


Wow... That is AwEsOmE!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> So beautiful! You truly have a gift fir carving.



Thanks..


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> So beautiful! You truly have a gift fir carving.


I second that


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I second that



Thanks very much. I just need more bad rainy cold windy frosty weather. When it’s nice outside it’s very hard to sit still long enough.

Raining cats and dogs outside. As they say, “strike while the iron is hot.”


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I was going to nominate @Moozillion but then wasn't sure if she would have the time due to her recent issues. Although I have always enjoyed her writing.


Thank you so much for wanting to include, me.
But, I'm just not myself these days. I know you will all understand.

and I'm not sure I'm going to participate in the forum gift-opening quite as planned either...
Hugs to all. 

Bea/Moozillion


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much for wanting to include, me.
> But, I'm just not myself these days. I know you will all understand.
> 
> and I'm not sure I'm going to participate in the forum gift-opening quite as planned either...
> Hugs to all.
> 
> Bea/Moozillion


I sure wish you were feeling better! We are here though.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!
> View attachment 259656


Yall take a really good pic! I've been trying to get my wife to do another professional pick with me for years. Last one we had done was 20 years ago when I stll had color in my hair.


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!
> View attachment 259656



Very cool pic!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> So @EllieMay and I probably need to register over on GeckoTalk...



Some days I can barely get here!!! But for my CDR friends, anything is possible!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Some days I can barely get here!!! But for my CDR friends, anything is possible!!! [emoji6]



It’s just in case the website is down. We can still communicate.


----------



## JoesMum

A quick post to remind myself I need to read from post #127706 onwards and to say here’s Day16 from my Christmas Playlist





Family party in a couple of hours. Not see you later!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It was 35F degrees when I went out this a.m. to do my chores. There are orange groves to the east, south and north of me, so all I heard when I went out (besides the traffic from the street) was wind machines! Ah, the peace and quiet of rural living!
> (My fingers are so cold I can't type!)
> 
> Tony the Tiger (feral male cat that decided to live here) still lives here. He has taken over one of the cat beds on a shelf right opposite my kitchen door. No matter what time of day or night I look out, he's in that bed. When does he "take care of business"? He's still mean as ever, and occasionally hisses at me, but so far no more bites or scratches.
> 
> Time for me to go get my firewood.



What’s the link between wind machines and orange groves?


----------



## JoesMum

It’s been quieter than I thought. All caught up. Just waiting for sister and her brood to arrive. Time for a quick cuppa before she does 

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> It’s been quieter than I thought. All caught up. Just waiting for sister and her brood to arrive. Time for a quick cuppa before she does
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Back atcha! Enjoy your family time. My son took his grandfather to Chicago yesterday and is spending the nite there. Wife works most of the day today, so I am left to my own defenses at home today. Pray for me....I'm no good on my own! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Been a busy weekend for me. Company on all weekend.. still a few lingering but they still sleep me n the ferrets are having our coffee n play time. Good luck to you all on your Sunday


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much for wanting to include, me.
> But, I'm just not myself these days. I know you will all understand.
> 
> and I'm not sure I'm going to participate in the forum gift-opening quite as planned either...
> Hugs to all.
> 
> Bea/Moozillion


No worries, Bea! Take care of yourself and everything you need to take care of. We might have to postpone the gift-opening till Jan. 2 or so.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!
> View attachment 259656


Wow, both of you look awesome!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!
> View attachment 259656



Very nice!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah - Sunday. Enjoy. Did i tell you that it’s STILL RAINING!

Time to get working on our ark.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!
> View attachment 259656


Is that you and ........ ?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> What’s the link between wind machines and orange groves?


For some reason they think that by blowing strong wind on frosty nights it protects the oranges from freezing.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> No worries, Bea! Take care of yourself and everything you need to take care of. We might have to postpone the gift-opening till Jan. 2 or so.


What a wonderful avatar! 
It looks like a VERY talented little artist drew that for someone she loves!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rainy, cold, wet and breezy. Enjoying a cup of freshly brewed Turkish coffee with a hint of cardamon.

Added Father Klaus’ eyes in this morning. Once eyes are dry, I’ll work on some “antiquing”, a final waxing and then mount to a base. Added a pix so you all can see the sack of goods in Santa’’ black bag. Maybe bearing gifts for the CDR?

EYES



SANTA’S BAG


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Is that you and ........ ?


Yep, that’s me and hubby


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!
> View attachment 259656


Cheryl, you two look so good together! You take such a great picture!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> For some reason they think that by blowing strong wind on frosty nights it protects the oranges from freezing.


Interesting concept, but with drought and water shortage issues in California, I can see why they go with wind instead of water. 

Generally speaking, it gets colder on still, windless, winter nights. Cold air sinks and settles into the low lying areas. If only brief, light freezing temperatures are forecast, moving air does make a difference between frost and no frost being left on the ground (or fruit trees, I'm guessing).

All of Florida's orange groves have traditionally been in the peninsula, where land and sea breezes assist with air movement during the day and night.

However, for a hard freeze -- when temperatures drop to 28F or lower for 4 or more hours, orange farmers rely on WATER, not wind. With hard freezes, the air temperature gets colder than that of ice, so the ice insulates the fruit and keeps it from dropping below 28F. They spray the citrus grove trees down with water, which freezes because the temperatures are 32F or below. But it keeps the fruit from damage due to excessively cold temperatures.

The ice remains until temperatures come back up above freezing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Interesting concept, but with drought and water shortage issues in California, I can see why they go with wind instead of water.
> 
> Generally speaking, it gets colder on still, windless, winter nights. Cold air sinks and settles into the low lying areas. If only brief, light freezing temperatures are forecast, moving air does make a difference between frost and no frost being left on the ground (or fruit trees, I'm guessing).
> 
> All of Florida's orange groves have traditionally been in the peninsula, where land and sea breezes assist with air movement during the day and night.
> 
> However, for a hard freeze -- when temperatures drop to 28F or lower for 4 or more hours, orange farmers rely on WATER, not wind. With hard freezes, the air temperature gets colder than that of ice, so the ice insulates the fruit and keeps it from dropping below 28F. They spray the citrus grove trees down with water, which freezes because the temperatures are 32F or below. But it keeps the fruit from damage due to excessively cold temperatures.
> 
> The ice remains until temperatures come back up above freezing.



Our farmers used to use water (drip emitters) and they've also used smudge pots. But with water shortage and poor valley air conditions, they've had to resort to wind machines.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

That reminds me of weather related questions I haven't posed to the forum yet, regarding wind chill factor and heat index, and whether they have any bearing on tortoises and tortoise keeping.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Granted, by the time tortoises would be exposed to wind chill, they should already be in hibernation, in an indoor enclosure, or in a heated shed or night box. Wind chill factors in wind speed in conjunction with actual cold temperatures. For tortoises kept properly, wind chill is probably a moot point.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> That reminds me of weather related questions I haven't posed to the forum yet, regarding wind chill factor and heat index, and whether they have any bearing on tortoises and tortoise keeping.


See? That's what I was thinking about freezing the oranges. If the temperature is 30F and they run wind machines, doesn't the wind chill factor make it much colder? Yes, the wind blows away the actual frost, but things freeze at 32F degrees, so even though the frost doesn't touch the oranges, won't they freeze at something colder than 32F degrees?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rainy Sunday....soggy flooded garden. Woods all soaking wet, leaves as well.

Starting something new while the paint dries...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cheryl, you two look so good together! You take such a great picture!


Thanks!


----------



## Momof4

We have a soccer tournament all weekend with beautiful views of the Coronado Bridge. 
One game left today unless we get into the finals.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Yep, that’s me and hubby


Beautiful you both !


----------



## Bee62

and some music to create a Christmas feeling


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> See? That's what I was thinking about freezing the oranges. If the temperature is 30F and they run wind machines, doesn't the wind chill factor make it much colder? Yes, the wind blows away the actual frost, but things freeze at 32F degrees, so even though the frost doesn't touch the oranges, won't they freeze at something colder than 32F degrees?


The wind chill factor makes it feel colder than it really is, but to an orange tree, it actually the temperature it is, whether the wind is blowing or not. Now for any humans out there in the freezing cold orange groves with a strong wind blowing, it's going to feel miserable.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> What a wonderful avatar!
> It looks like a VERY talented little artist drew that for someone she loves!



Thank you, Bea!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy, cold, wet and breezy. Enjoying a cup of freshly brewed Turkish coffee with a hint of cardamon.
> 
> Added Father Klaus’ eyes in this morning. Once eyes are dry, I’ll work on some “antiquing”, a final waxing and then mount to a base. Added a pix so you all can see the sack of goods in Santa’’ black bag. Maybe bearing gifts for the CDR?
> 
> EYES
> View attachment 259684
> 
> 
> SANTA’S BAG
> View attachment 259685



Santa should hurry with that bag! More than half of the TORTOISE participants haven’t received their parcels yet... [emoji33] We might have to postpone the opening to after New Year’s.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy Sunday....soggy flooded garden. Woods all soaking wet, leaves as well.
> 
> Starting something new while the paint dries...
> 
> View attachment 259694



Ooh, another project!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We have a soccer tournament all weekend with beautiful views of the Coronado Bridge.
> One game left today unless we get into the finals.
> View attachment 259703
> 
> View attachment 259706



Wow.... beam me up n over!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Beautiful you both !


Thanks


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much for wanting to include, me.
> But, I'm just not myself these days. I know you will all understand.
> 
> and I'm not sure I'm going to participate in the forum gift-opening quite as planned either...
> Hugs to all.
> 
> Bea/Moozillion


Oh no Bea. We will miss you. But do what you need to do. We understand. Big electronic hug and kiss.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Ok, I went and picked up our pictures today. So here it is!
> View attachment 259656


What an absolutely beautiful picture. You are very pretty.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> What an absolutely beautiful picture. You are very pretty.


Thanks


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A quick post to remind myself I need to read from post #127706 onwards and to say here’s Day16 from my Christmas Playlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family party in a couple of hours. Not see you later!


Oh enjoy the party.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s been quieter than I thought. All caught up. Just waiting for sister and her brood to arrive. Time for a quick cuppa before she does
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Happy Sunday Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Back atcha! Enjoy your family time. My son took his grandfather to Chicago yesterday and is spending the nite there. Wife works most of the day today, so I am left to my own defenses at home today. Pray for me....I'm no good on my own! Lol


Hmmm. That's the time to get some me time. Or get up to mischief. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Been a busy weekend for me. Company on all weekend.. still a few lingering but they still sleep me n the ferrets are having our coffee n play time. Good luck to you all on your Sunday


Good Sunday Heather. Hope it is going well so far.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No worries, Bea! Take care of yourself and everything you need to take care of. We might have to postpone the gift-opening till Jan. 2 or so.


If that is what we need to do that is what will happen. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah - Sunday. Enjoy. Did i tell you that it’s STILL RAINING!
> 
> Time to get working on our ark.


Make sure it is big enough to fit two by two.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy, cold, wet and breezy. Enjoying a cup of freshly brewed Turkish coffee with a hint of cardamon.
> 
> Added Father Klaus’ eyes in this morning. Once eyes are dry, I’ll work on some “antiquing”, a final waxing and then mount to a base. Added a pix so you all can see the sack of goods in Santa’’ black bag. Maybe bearing gifts for the CDR?
> 
> EYES
> View attachment 259684
> 
> 
> SANTA’S BAG
> View attachment 259685


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We have a soccer tournament all weekend with beautiful views of the Coronado Bridge.
> One game left today unless we get into the finals.
> View attachment 259703
> 
> View attachment 259706


Those look so peaceful. Good luck with the soccer.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Santa should hurry with that bag! More than half of the TORTOISE participants haven’t received their parcels yet... [emoji33] We might have to postpone the opening to after New Year’s.


I still have 3 days left. But I think it will most probably need to be postponed.


----------



## CarolM

And today's joke:


----------



## Tim Carlisle

CarolM said:


> And today's joke:
> View attachment 259712


Fits me to a "T", all except for the being good part.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Fits me to a "T", all except for the being good part.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> _The CDR Christmas Story...
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.
> 
> Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”
> 
> I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.
> 
> As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.
> 
> Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
> I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....
> _
> There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.
> 
> I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.
> 
> My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?
> 
> Care to take the baton here @Tom ?


@Pearly would you like to add a paragraph to our Christmas story?


----------



## Momof4

We lost today’s game but oh man was it gorgeous out in the 70’s!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> The perks of taking my dogs out at 6am!!
> View attachment 259564



The perks of getting up at 6 am in Denmark:


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah - Sunday. Enjoy. Did i tell you that it’s STILL RAINING!
> 
> Time to get working on our ark.





CarolM said:


> Make sure it is big enough to fit two by two.



I’m swamped with your jokes this morning, guys!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I still have 3 days left. But I think it will most probably need to be postponed.



Just noticed there’s “post” in “postpone”. Duh!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We lost today’s game but oh man was it gorgeous out in the 70’s!!
> 
> View attachment 259735
> 
> View attachment 259736
> 
> View attachment 259737



You’re quite a sports photographer, Kathy! Love the action in pic 3.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 
I survived two days of intensive picture taking at the primary school musical and the Russian Christmas party. Had to go through over 1000 photos this weekend. Today and tomorrow are Christmas train rides for Year 1 and Year 2; I’ll probably take a total of 3 photos this time! Work has come too, so I’ll be lurking around


----------



## Kristoff

Mini-break. Let me sneak in a bit of gossip before anyone else gets here. I found Josh’s old letter to Santa... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We lost today’s game but oh man was it gorgeous out in the 70’s!!
> 
> View attachment 259735
> 
> View attachment 259736
> 
> View attachment 259737


Love it. And your daughter looks like quite the player.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The perks of getting up at 6 am in Denmark:
> 
> View attachment 259749


Lol. Oh no. I would definitely stay in bed then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m swamped with your jokes this morning, guys!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just noticed there’s “post” in “postpone”. Duh!


Whahaha. Was not deliberate. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I survived two days of intensive picture taking at the primary school musical and the Russian Christmas party. Had to go through over 1000 photos this weekend. Today and tomorrow are Christmas train rides for Year 1 and Year 2; I’ll probably take a total of 3 photos this time! Work has come too, so I’ll be lurking around


Good luck. Sounds like you need it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Mini-break. Let me sneak in a bit of gossip before anyone else gets here. I found Josh’s old letter to Santa... [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 259751


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> We have a soccer tournament all weekend with beautiful views of the Coronado Bridge.
> One game left today unless we get into the finals.
> View attachment 259703
> 
> View attachment 259706



What lovely pictures


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I survived two days of intensive picture taking at the primary school musical and the Russian Christmas party. Had to go through over 1000 photos this weekend. Today and tomorrow are Christmas train rides for Year 1 and Year 2; I’ll probably take a total of 3 photos this time! Work has come too, so I’ll be lurking around



That sounds like hard work!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Mini-break. Let me sneak in a bit of gossip before anyone else gets here. I found Josh’s old letter to Santa... [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 259751



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! We have dropped Daughter off at Chesterfield station and she is heading north to visit a university friend for a few days. JoesDad, Don and I are now heading south. The original plan was to drop Son in north London, but he has left his wallet and keys in our house so he is going to have to come home and then catch a train back to his flat. The weather for today’s journey is a million times better than Saturday thank goodness. There’s even sunshine!

Chris Rea ”Driving home for Christmas” seems the most appropriate playlist choice for Day 17


----------



## Maro2Bear

Record breaking rains have parted. Sunshine has muscled its way through fog, mist and cloud cover for the great reveal. Blue sky remains.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Record breaking rains have parted. Sunshine has muscled its way through fog, mist and cloud cover for the great reveal. Blue sky remains.
> 
> View attachment 259757



Glad to see the sunshine your side of the Atlantic too


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> The perks of getting up at 6 am in Denmark:
> 
> View attachment 259749



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Mornoonevening, all! 

My daughter hosted her two grandchildren this week-end. They're something like 3 and 2. . . or maybe 4 and 3? I can't keep track. Anyway, they made cookies Saturday:




Can you imagine the mess in her kitchen when they were through? For two bratty boys, they didn't do too bad a job.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Good Mornoonevening, all!
> 
> My daughter hosted her two grandchildren this week-end. They're something like 3 and 2. . . or maybe 4 and 3? I can't keep track. Anyway, they made cookies Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 259771
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the mess in her kitchen when they were through? For two bratty boys, they didn't do too bad a job.



It looks like they did a really good job! (And yes, I can imagine the mess... and the laundry  )


----------



## JoesMum

We’re home! Daughter made it to her friend’s about an hour ago. Son has been reunited with his keys and wallet and is on a train to London. And we’re recovering with a mug of tea


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We’re home! Daughter made it to her friend’s about an hour ago. Son has been reunited with his keys and wallet and is on a train to London. And we’re recovering with a mug of tea


I don't know how you do it. There's just no way in the world I'd be able to do as much travelling as you do.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good Mornoonevening, all!
> 
> My daughter hosted her two grandchildren this week-end. They're something like 3 and 2. . . or maybe 4 and 3? I can't keep track. Anyway, they made cookies Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 259771
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the mess in her kitchen when they were through? For two bratty boys, they didn't do too bad a job.


They look really yummy.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have a VERY thick layer of clouds this a.m. It's almost 8a and it's still very dark outside. We had a bit of sprinkle during the night, so it's wet and cool out there, but DARK too! Well, not THAT dark. One can still see to do one's chores, if one were so inclined.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Came out of my eye surgery ok today. Hopefully within a couple or few days I'll be able to see again!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> Came out of my eye surgery ok today. Hopefully within a couple or few days I'll be able to see again!



Good to hear! Was it corrective surgery?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We have a VERY thick layer of clouds this a.m. It's almost 8a and it's still very dark outside. We had a bit of sprinkle during the night, so it's wet and cool out there, but DARK too! Well, not THAT dark. One can still see to do one's chores, if one were so inclined.


And is one so inclined?


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Came out of my eye surgery ok today. Hopefully within a couple or few days I'll be able to see again!


What!!. And you didn't let us know. Glad it went okay. But should you be on the forum then?


----------



## Momof4

Mizcreant said:


> Came out of my eye surgery ok today. Hopefully within a couple or few days I'll be able to see again!



Good to hear!! What kind of surgery?


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Momof4 said:


> Good to hear!! What kind of surgery?


Cataract removal. I get the other eye done after the 1st of the year.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

CarolM said:


> What!!. And you didn't let us know. Glad it went okay. But should you be on the forum then?


I can still see out of one eye...same as before. Lol. I just have trouble seeing the little links.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mizcreant said:


> Came out of my eye surgery ok today. Hopefully within a couple or few days I'll be able to see again!


That's good news. It's very uncomfortable to have anything going on with the eye. Get well soon!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> And is one so inclined?


Done and done! I wasn't so inclined, but there's no one else here to appoint to do it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Done and done! I wasn't so inclined, but there's no one else here to appoint to do it.


Yeah, my Cat-mittee just laugh at me when I try to assign them work, too...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Done and done! I wasn't so inclined, but there's no one else here to appoint to do it.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, my Cat-mittee just laugh at me when I try to assign them work, too...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

I feel so sorry for my son. He lives in Texas in a 5 bedroom house (that sounds big, but it's one of those cookie cutter houses and it's pretty small inside). Living with him in that house are two teenagers (his step daughter's kids, a boy and a girl), a set of yearling twins (also the step daughter's kids, also a boy and a girl), his step daughter and her husband, his wife, and two rottweilers. When his mother-in-law comes home from the hospital, she will also be living there. The wife had full knee replacement surgery on both legs a week or so ago, and she's home with physical therapy every other day at the house. The mother-in-law had one leg amputated below the knee a couple days ago and is in rehab. My son had his back fused a couple years ago and can't bend, and is still in a bit of pain and tires out easily, but it's getting better. I don't see how it could get any worse. Well, when the m-i-l gets home I guess it will be worse. The house isn't really big enough for wheel chairs. Karma's a b i t c h!


----------



## CarolM

And today's joke:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I feel so sorry for my son. He lives in Texas in a 5 bedroom house (that sounds big, but it's one of those cookie cutter houses and it's pretty small inside). Living with him in that house are two teenagers (his step daughter's kids, a boy and a girl), a set of yearling twins (also the step daughter's kids, also a boy and a girl), his step daughter and her husband, his wife, and two rottweilers. When his mother-in-law comes home from the hospital, she will also be living there. The wife had full knee replacement surgery on both legs a week or so ago, and she's home with physical therapy every other day at the house. The mother-in-law had one leg amputated below the knee a couple days ago and is in rehab. My son had his back fused a couple years ago and can't bend, and is still in a bit of pain and tires out easily, but it's getting better. I don't see how it could get any worse. Well, when the m-i-l gets home I guess it will be worse. The house isn't really big enough for wheel chairs. Karma's a b i t c h!



Wow. That IS a housefull!


----------



## Yvonne G

I would love to be able to have one of these:




Can you imagine? Those leaves are about five or six feet across! Only thing is, they need a swampy area to grow in. I don't have anyplace on my property where I can have water running often enough to keep this giant watered. My sister has a giant rhubarb in her front yard, but then, she lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I feel so sorry for my son. He lives in Texas in a 5 bedroom house (that sounds big, but it's one of those cookie cutter houses and it's pretty small inside). Living with him in that house are two teenagers (his step daughter's kids, a boy and a girl), a set of yearling twins (also the step daughter's kids, also a boy and a girl), his step daughter and her husband, his wife, and two rottweilers. When his mother-in-law comes home from the hospital, she will also be living there. The wife had full knee replacement surgery on both legs a week or so ago, and she's home with physical therapy every other day at the house. The mother-in-law had one leg amputated below the knee a couple days ago and is in rehab. My son had his back fused a couple years ago and can't bend, and is still in a bit of pain and tires out easily, but it's getting better. I don't see how it could get any worse. Well, when the m-i-l gets home I guess it will be worse. The house isn't really big enough for wheel chairs. Karma's a b i t c h!


Oh no. Shame. It sounds terrible .


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to be able to have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 259783
> 
> 
> Can you imagine? Those leaves are about five or six feet across! Only thing is, they need a swampy area to grow in. I don't have anyplace on my property where I can have water running often enough to keep this giant watered. My sister has a giant rhubarb in her front yard, but then, she lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust.


Wow. That is a really nice plant. Aren't the elephant ears the same?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I feel so sorry for my son. He lives in Texas in a 5 bedroom house (that sounds big, but it's one of those cookie cutter houses and it's pretty small inside). Living with him in that house are two teenagers (his step daughter's kids, a boy and a girl), a set of yearling twins (also the step daughter's kids, also a boy and a girl), his step daughter and her husband, his wife, and two rottweilers. When his mother-in-law comes home from the hospital, she will also be living there. The wife had full knee replacement surgery on both legs a week or so ago, and she's home with physical therapy every other day at the house. The mother-in-law had one leg amputated below the knee a couple days ago and is in rehab. My son had his back fused a couple years ago and can't bend, and is still in a bit of pain and tires out easily, but it's getting better. I don't see how it could get any worse. Well, when the m-i-l gets home I guess it will be worse. The house isn't really big enough for wheel chairs. Karma's a b i t c h!



That’s a full house and sounds chaotic!! 
I know you would hate it Yvonne!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> The perks of getting up at 6 am in Denmark:
> 
> View attachment 259749


All Blackness?!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sitting down to a nice fresh cup of Turkish coffee that wifey boiled up for us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to be able to have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 259783
> 
> 
> Can you imagine? Those leaves are about five or six feet across! Only thing is, they need a swampy area to grow in. I don't have anyplace on my property where I can have water running often enough to keep this giant watered. My sister has a giant rhubarb in her front yard, but then, she lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust.




Do we know what the name of this plant is? We have giant Elephant Ear, but nothing on the scale or overall size of that! And, most importantly, can Sullys eat it?


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> Cataract removal. I get the other eye done after the 1st of the year.


Glad to hear it went well. Cataract surgery is now a routine op, but it's always a relief to know that nothing untoward happened.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I feel so sorry for my son. He lives in Texas in a 5 bedroom house (that sounds big, but it's one of those cookie cutter houses and it's pretty small inside). Living with him in that house are two teenagers (his step daughter's kids, a boy and a girl), a set of yearling twins (also the step daughter's kids, also a boy and a girl), his step daughter and her husband, his wife, and two rottweilers. When his mother-in-law comes home from the hospital, she will also be living there. The wife had full knee replacement surgery on both legs a week or so ago, and she's home with physical therapy every other day at the house. The mother-in-law had one leg amputated below the knee a couple days ago and is in rehab. My son had his back fused a couple years ago and can't bend, and is still in a bit of pain and tires out easily, but it's getting better. I don't see how it could get any worse. Well, when the m-i-l gets home I guess it will be worse. The house isn't really big enough for wheel chairs. Karma's a b i t c h!


That doesn't sound good at all


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Good Mornoonevening, all!
> 
> My daughter hosted her two grandchildren this week-end. They're something like 3 and 2. . . or maybe 4 and 3? I can't keep track. Anyway, they made cookies Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 259771
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the mess in her kitchen when they were through? For two bratty boys, they didn't do too bad a job.


They did an amazing job! 
(And they're all bratty at that age  )


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to be able to have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 259783
> 
> 
> Can you imagine? Those leaves are about five or six feet across! Only thing is, they need a swampy area to grow in. I don't have anyplace on my property where I can have water running often enough to keep this giant watered. My sister has a giant rhubarb in her front yard, but then, she lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust.


It is called Gunnera and it grows enormous and, yes, it definitely needs boggy conditions. It grows quite well over here in the UK. It does back in the winter and grows fast in the warmer weather


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We’re home! Daughter made it to her friend’s about an hour ago. Son has been reunited with his keys and wallet and is on a train to London. And we’re recovering with a mug of tea


I guess it was relatively stress-free if you didn't require to recover with anything stronger


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We have a VERY thick layer of clouds this a.m. It's almost 8a and it's still very dark outside. We had a bit of sprinkle during the night, so it's wet and cool out there, but DARK too! Well, not THAT dark. One can still see to do one's chores, if one were so inclined.


8 am and still dark?? You've got to be kidding me! Said no Danish person ever...


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> Came out of my eye surgery ok today. Hopefully within a couple or few days I'll be able to see again!


Good to know. Is it OK to be on TFO after the surgery? Hope your recovery is super quick!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What!!. And you didn't let us know. Glad it went okay. But should you be on the forum then?


SNAP'ish!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I feel so sorry for my son. He lives in Texas in a 5 bedroom house (that sounds big, but it's one of those cookie cutter houses and it's pretty small inside). Living with him in that house are two teenagers (his step daughter's kids, a boy and a girl), a set of yearling twins (also the step daughter's kids, also a boy and a girl), his step daughter and her husband, his wife, and two rottweilers. When his mother-in-law comes home from the hospital, she will also be living there. The wife had full knee replacement surgery on both legs a week or so ago, and she's home with physical therapy every other day at the house. The mother-in-law had one leg amputated below the knee a couple days ago and is in rehab. My son had his back fused a couple years ago and can't bend, and is still in a bit of pain and tires out easily, but it's getting better. I don't see how it could get any worse. Well, when the m-i-l gets home I guess it will be worse. The house isn't really big enough for wheel chairs. Karma's a b i t c h!


That's a lot of people... Sounds like it's a good time for your son to visit you?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to be able to have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 259783
> 
> 
> Can you imagine? Those leaves are about five or six feet across! Only thing is, they need a swampy area to grow in. I don't have anyplace on my property where I can have water running often enough to keep this giant watered. My sister has a giant rhubarb in her front yard, but then, she lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust.


Can torts eat them? That would be a lot of tort food... for a couple of days


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> All Blackness?!!!


After 4 pm too. The Danes are crazy about candles and tea-lights. You can guess why


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sitting down to a nice fresh cup of Turkish coffee that wifey boiled up for us.
> 
> View attachment 259793


Properly done, too! Afiyet olsun


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Do we know what the name of this plant is? We have giant Elephant Ear, but nothing on the scale or overall size of that! And, most importantly, can Sullys eat it?


SNAP'ish! The first question that pops into my mind whenever I see something green. And yes, I've been told strongly that traffic lights are on the Do Not Feed list on Tortoise Table.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> 8 am and still dark?? You've got to be kidding me! Said no Danish person ever...


And most Brits


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Can torts eat them? That would be a lot of tort food... for a couple of days





Kristoff said:


> SNAP'ish! The first question that pops into my mind whenever I see something green. And yes, I've been told strongly that traffic lights are on the Do Not Feed list on Tortoise Table.


Gunnera is Do Not Feed
https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=91&c=5#.XBgBTkanwn4


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> SNAP'ish! The first question that pops into my mind whenever I see something green. And yes, I've been told strongly that traffic lights are on the Do Not Feed list on Tortoise Table.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Gunnera is Do Not Feed
> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=91&c=5#.XBgBTkanwn4



Interesting. Grows from seeds, not tubers. I would have thought for sure that this comes from tubere like Elephant Ears.

Hmmmm, i have a great wet, boggy area.....


----------



## Pearly

Hey there CDR-dwellers! I started trying to catch up on this thread, but... it’s proving to be an overwhelming task, especially while using my iphone[emoji854] anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, I know those were the huge part of what’s carried me through the surgery and the first week post.

the operation went well, though took much longer than anticipated. I was on the table for 2.5 hrs while my surgeon was tearing, cutting, prying off all the scar tissue to get all that metal out. It was supposed to come out 3 yrs ago, but I was too much of a chicken to do it. The first 2 operations were VERY painful! And that is why I asked another ortho surgeon to remove it this time, that other one had a very simple formula for post-op pain management, this same for all patients. My current guy customizes treatment to the patients medical history/individual needs. Back then I had been in a wheelchair for 6 months, in lot of pain every single day for first few wks... didn’t feel like doing anything! And I have 3 young kids! And 2 tortoises!!!! I can’t just sit around feeling sorry for myself! Now I’ve been walking more and more every day, even climbing stairs! Tomorrow will be 2 wks

so this was the first night post op, scared me a little bit, but that was IT, no more problems after that. Just didn’t manage to do my cards till yesterday, sorry all you Overseas Guys if yours come late. I’ll try to do better next year. It’s good to be back, I’ll try to catch up on “the CDR scoop” little by little. Meanwhile, whishing you ALL a wonderful Devember afternoon[emoji9]


----------



## Pearly

Oh and sorry for those of you with weak stomach/sensitive to sight of blood. Did’t even think about that. Probably should have not post that pic...[emoji849] sorry


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pearly said:


> Hey there CDR-dwellers! I started trying to catch up on this thread, but... it’s proving to be an overwhelming task, especially while using my iphone[emoji854] anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, I know those were the huge part of what’s carried me through the surgery and the first week post.
> View attachment 259798
> the operation went well, though took much longer than anticipated. I was on the table for 2.5 hrs while my surgeon was tearing, cutting, prying off all the scar tissue to get all that metal out. It was supposed to come out 3 yrs ago, but I was too much of a chicken to do it. The first 2 operations were VERY painful! And that is why I asked another ortho surgeon to remove it this time, that other one had a very simple formula for post-op pain management, this same for all patients. My current guy customizes treatment to the patients medical history/individual needs. Back then I had been in a wheelchair for 6 months, in lot of pain every single day for first few wks... didn’t feel like doing anything! And I have 3 young kids! And 2 tortoises!!!! I can’t just sit around feeling sorry for myself! Now I’ve been walking more and more every day, even climbing stairs! Tomorrow will be 2 wks
> View attachment 259801
> so this was the first night post op, scared me a little bit, but that was IT, no more problems after that. Just didn’t manage to do my cards till yesterday, sorry all you Overseas Guys if yours come late. I’ll try to do better next year. It’s good to be back, I’ll try to catch up on “the CDR scoop” little by little. Meanwhile, whishing you ALL a wonderful Devember afternoon[emoji9]




Wow...yes, that was quite the surgery! Good to hear that you are now on the up swing of things.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Good Mornoonevening, all!
> 
> My daughter hosted her two grandchildren this week-end. They're something like 3 and 2. . . or maybe 4 and 3? I can't keep track. Anyway, they made cookies Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 259771
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the mess in her kitchen when they were through? For two bratty boys, they didn't do too bad a job.



In my experience, children make the best Christmas cookies ever! They are great looking cookies.... for bratty boys [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We’re home! Daughter made it to her friend’s about an hour ago. Son has been reunited with his keys and wallet and is on a train to London. And we’re recovering with a mug of tea



Cheers ....to the busy life of parenting)


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Hey there CDR-dwellers! I started trying to catch up on this thread, but... it’s proving to be an overwhelming task, especially while using my iphone[emoji854] anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, I know those were the huge part of what’s carried me through the surgery and the first week post.
> View attachment 259798
> the operation went well, though took much longer than anticipated. I was on the table for 2.5 hrs while my surgeon was tearing, cutting, prying off all the scar tissue to get all that metal out. It was supposed to come out 3 yrs ago, but I was too much of a chicken to do it. The first 2 operations were VERY painful! And that is why I asked another ortho surgeon to remove it this time, that other one had a very simple formula for post-op pain management, this same for all patients. My current guy customizes treatment to the patients medical history/individual needs. Back then I had been in a wheelchair for 6 months, in lot of pain every single day for first few wks... didn’t feel like doing anything! And I have 3 young kids! And 2 tortoises!!!! I can’t just sit around feeling sorry for myself! Now I’ve been walking more and more every day, even climbing stairs! Tomorrow will be 2 wks
> View attachment 259801
> so this was the first night post op, scared me a little bit, but that was IT, no more problems after that. Just didn’t manage to do my cards till yesterday, sorry all you Overseas Guys if yours come late. I’ll try to do better next year. It’s good to be back, I’ll try to catch up on “the CDR scoop” little by little. Meanwhile, whishing you ALL a wonderful Devember afternoon[emoji9]


Seriously your health and welfare, and that of your family, matters far more than a few cards! I am so glad you are recovering and, on the positive side, now you have an interesting building set to play with


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> Came out of my eye surgery ok today. Hopefully within a couple or few days I'll be able to see again!



Good luck!! I bet you will be 100% pleased with the results... I need to do this but I’m too chicken [emoji215] [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I feel so sorry for my son. He lives in Texas in a 5 bedroom house (that sounds big, but it's one of those cookie cutter houses and it's pretty small inside). Living with him in that house are two teenagers (his step daughter's kids, a boy and a girl), a set of yearling twins (also the step daughter's kids, also a boy and a girl), his step daughter and her husband, his wife, and two rottweilers. When his mother-in-law comes home from the hospital, she will also be living there. The wife had full knee replacement surgery on both legs a week or so ago, and she's home with physical therapy every other day at the house. The mother-in-law had one leg amputated below the knee a couple days ago and is in rehab. My son had his back fused a couple years ago and can't bend, and is still in a bit of pain and tires out easily, but it's getting better. I don't see how it could get any worse. Well, when the m-i-l gets home I guess it will be worse. The house isn't really big enough for wheel chairs. Karma's a b i t c h!



Holy smokes!!! Sounds like your son is going to need some mental therapy before long!!! That family need prayers and then some... so Karma?? Sounds like there is a story there????


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Do we know what the name of this plant is? We have giant Elephant Ear, but nothing on the scale or overall size of that! And, most importantly, can Sullys eat it?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Do we know what the name of this plant is? We have giant Elephant Ear, but nothing on the scale or overall size of that! And, most importantly, can Sullys eat it?


no, it's toxic. S.A. giant rhubarb, or gunera.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> SNAP'ish! The first question that pops into my mind whenever I see something green. And yes, I've been told strongly that traffic lights are on the Do Not Feed list on Tortoise Table.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]again!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Gunnera is Do Not Feed
> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=91&c=5#.XBgBTkanwn4



[emoji20]It would have been perfect in my back yard if not for that:-(((


----------



## EllieMay

Pearly said:


> Hey there CDR-dwellers! I started trying to catch up on this thread, but... it’s proving to be an overwhelming task, especially while using my iphone[emoji854] anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, I know those were the huge part of what’s carried me through the surgery and the first week post.
> View attachment 259798
> the operation went well, though took much longer than anticipated. I was on the table for 2.5 hrs while my surgeon was tearing, cutting, prying off all the scar tissue to get all that metal out. It was supposed to come out 3 yrs ago, but I was too much of a chicken to do it. The first 2 operations were VERY painful! And that is why I asked another ortho surgeon to remove it this time, that other one had a very simple formula for post-op pain management, this same for all patients. My current guy customizes treatment to the patients medical history/individual needs. Back then I had been in a wheelchair for 6 months, in lot of pain every single day for first few wks... didn’t feel like doing anything! And I have 3 young kids! And 2 tortoises!!!! I can’t just sit around feeling sorry for myself! Now I’ve been walking more and more every day, even climbing stairs! Tomorrow will be 2 wks
> View attachment 259801
> so this was the first night post op, scared me a little bit, but that was IT, no more problems after that. Just didn’t manage to do my cards till yesterday, sorry all you Overseas Guys if yours come late. I’ll try to do better next year. It’s good to be back, I’ll try to catch up on “the CDR scoop” little by little. Meanwhile, whishing you ALL a wonderful Devember afternoon[emoji9]



So glad it’s better for you this time.. that’s a very invasive surgery and sounds horribly painful.. you were wise to be choosy about doctor.. I will continue to pray for you and your family. It’s hard for children to understand and have patience ... warm E-HUGS for you!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pearly said:


> Hey there CDR-dwellers! I started trying to catch up on this thread, but... it’s proving to be an overwhelming task, especially while using my iphone[emoji854] anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, I know those were the huge part of what’s carried me through the surgery and the first week post.
> View attachment 259798
> the operation went well, though took much longer than anticipated. I was on the table for 2.5 hrs while my surgeon was tearing, cutting, prying off all the scar tissue to get all that metal out. It was supposed to come out 3 yrs ago, but I was too much of a chicken to do it. The first 2 operations were VERY painful! And that is why I asked another ortho surgeon to remove it this time, that other one had a very simple formula for post-op pain management, this same for all patients. My current guy customizes treatment to the patients medical history/individual needs. Back then I had been in a wheelchair for 6 months, in lot of pain every single day for first few wks... didn’t feel like doing anything! And I have 3 young kids! And 2 tortoises!!!! I can’t just sit around feeling sorry for myself! Now I’ve been walking more and more every day, even climbing stairs! Tomorrow will be 2 wks
> View attachment 259801
> so this was the first night post op, scared me a little bit, but that was IT, no more problems after that. Just didn’t manage to do my cards till yesterday, sorry all you Overseas Guys if yours come late. I’ll try to do better next year. It’s good to be back, I’ll try to catch up on “the CDR scoop” little by little. Meanwhile, whishing you ALL a wonderful Devember afternoon[emoji9]



Was that your ankle? Why did they have to remove the plate? Usually, they don’t remove it.


----------



## Momof4

Pearly said:


> Oh and sorry for those of you with weak stomach/sensitive to sight of blood. Did’t even think about that. Probably should have not post that pic...[emoji849] sorry



Glad everything went well and good for you for finding another doctor for a 2 opinion and other options!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick update regarding yesterday’s carving adventure.

As you recall, we started off with this little innocuous piece of wood marked off into three sections.




And, after a few hours of carving while watching some football, we have this little guy.




Still needs the final touches...some eyes, a long pointy carrot nose, and a nice big grin. Then some paint, and we will have ourselves a nice little Snowman for the fireplace mantel.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick update regarding yesterday’s carving adventure.
> 
> As you recall, we started off with this little innocuous piece of wood marked off into three sections.
> 
> View attachment 259807
> 
> 
> And, after a few hours of carving while watching some football, we have this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 259808
> 
> 
> Still needs the final touches...some eyes, a long pointy carrot nose, and a nice big grin. Then some paint, and we will have ourselves a nice little Snowman for the fireplace mantel.


Awww


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick update regarding yesterday’s carving adventure.
> 
> As you recall, we started off with this little innocuous piece of wood marked off into three sections.
> 
> View attachment 259807
> 
> 
> And, after a few hours of carving while watching some football, we have this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 259808
> 
> 
> Still needs the final touches...some eyes, a long pointy carrot nose, and a nice big grin. Then some paint, and we will have ourselves a nice little Snowman for the fireplace mantel.



So jealous of your creativity!!
I can’t even draw a stick figure!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick update regarding yesterday’s carving adventure.
> 
> As you recall, we started off with this little innocuous piece of wood marked off into three sections.
> 
> View attachment 259807
> 
> 
> And, after a few hours of carving while watching some football, we have this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 259808
> 
> 
> Still needs the final touches...some eyes, a long pointy carrot nose, and a nice big grin. Then some paint, and we will have ourselves a nice little Snowman for the fireplace mantel.


Wish I was that talented. I do make things but have not tried carving.


----------



## Momof4

I can’t wait to dig in!!

Before



After


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> So jealous of your creativity!!
> I can’t even draw a stick figure!
> View attachment 259811



[emoji23] Lol!! Me either!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick update regarding yesterday’s carving adventure.
> 
> As you recall, we started off with this little innocuous piece of wood marked off into three sections.
> 
> View attachment 259807
> 
> 
> And, after a few hours of carving while watching some football, we have this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 259808
> 
> 
> Still needs the final touches...some eyes, a long pointy carrot nose, and a nice big grin. Then some paint, and we will have ourselves a nice little Snowman for the fireplace mantel.



Really cool!


----------



## EllieMay

@JoesMum
Thank you so much for the lovely card & stickers [emoji16]. I love seeing cards from other countries!! My heart is smiling this afternoon..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to dig in!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 259823
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 259824




Looks great. Squash soup?


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks great. Squash soup?



Yes!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to be able to have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 259783
> 
> 
> Can you imagine? Those leaves are about five or six feet across! Only thing is, they need a swampy area to grow in. I don't have anyplace on my property where I can have water running often enough to keep this giant watered. My sister has a giant rhubarb in her front yard, but then, she lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust.


Is that what that plant is? A giant rhubarb? I don't know that I've seen one that large in person... On either side of the pond.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It is called Gunnera and it grows enormous and, yes, it definitely needs boggy conditions. It grows quite well over here in the UK. It does back in the winter and grows fast in the warmer weather


It looks like something that would grow well in the UK and in Oregon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> And most Brits


The shorter days in winter took quite a bit of getting used to, when I lived in England. As did the extremely late sunset during the summer. Florida is at a MUCH lower latitude.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pearly said:


> Oh and sorry for those of you with weak stomach/sensitive to sight of blood. Did’t even think about that. Probably should have not post that pic...[emoji849] sorry


I think we can manage, considering all you've been through. Delighted to have you back!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah - Sunday. Enjoy. Did i tell you that it’s STILL RAINING!
> 
> Time to get working on our ark.





Make it plenty large enough.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Glad everything went well and good for you for finding another doctor for a 2 opinion and other options!


Never be afraid to be choosy about your doctor. 

Some years ago, my grandmother told me she always preferred to have a young doctor. The older doctors had more experience, but the younger ones were up to speed on the latest research and current technology. She always was an unconventional grandma.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Pastel Tortie said:


> Never be afraid to be choosy about your doctor.
> 
> Some years ago, my grandmother told me she always preferred to have a young doctor.. She always was an unconventional grandma.



Who possibly enjoyed “young doctor hands” lol


----------



## CarolM

Pearly said:


> Hey there CDR-dwellers! I started trying to catch up on this thread, but... it’s proving to be an overwhelming task, especially while using my iphone[emoji854] anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, I know those were the huge part of what’s carried me through the surgery and the first week post.
> View attachment 259798
> the operation went well, though took much longer than anticipated. I was on the table for 2.5 hrs while my surgeon was tearing, cutting, prying off all the scar tissue to get all that metal out. It was supposed to come out 3 yrs ago, but I was too much of a chicken to do it. The first 2 operations were VERY painful! And that is why I asked another ortho surgeon to remove it this time, that other one had a very simple formula for post-op pain management, this same for all patients. My current guy customizes treatment to the patients medical history/individual needs. Back then I had been in a wheelchair for 6 months, in lot of pain every single day for first few wks... didn’t feel like doing anything! And I have 3 young kids! And 2 tortoises!!!! I can’t just sit around feeling sorry for myself! Now I’ve been walking more and more every day, even climbing stairs! Tomorrow will be 2 wks
> View attachment 259801
> so this was the first night post op, scared me a little bit, but that was IT, no more problems after that. Just didn’t manage to do my cards till yesterday, sorry all you Overseas Guys if yours come late. I’ll try to do better next year. It’s good to be back, I’ll try to catch up on “the CDR scoop” little by little. Meanwhile, whishing you ALL a wonderful Devember afternoon[emoji9]


Oh I am so glad it went well. And I wish you a great recovery.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick update regarding yesterday’s carving adventure.
> 
> As you recall, we started off with this little innocuous piece of wood marked off into three sections.
> 
> View attachment 259807
> 
> 
> And, after a few hours of carving while watching some football, we have this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 259808
> 
> 
> Still needs the final touches...some eyes, a long pointy carrot nose, and a nice big grin. Then some paint, and we will have ourselves a nice little Snowman for the fireplace mantel.


I love watching you work. [emoji6] . Even if it is only by pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to dig in!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 259823
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 259824


Oohhh yum yum yum.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 259826
> 
> Make it plenty large enough.


Oh shame. [emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Never be afraid to be choosy about your doctor.
> 
> Some years ago, my grandmother told me she always preferred to have a young doctor. The older doctors had more experience, but the younger ones were up to speed on the latest research and current technology. She always was an unconventional grandma.


A smart one too it seems.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. Good Tuesday all. Have a good one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CarolM said:


> All caught up. Good Tuesday all. Have a good one.



And a pleasant Monday Night sleep to y’all as well. And doesn’t little Rex look ready to cry?[emoji25]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick update regarding yesterday’s carving adventure.
> 
> As you recall, we started off with this little innocuous piece of wood marked off into three sections.
> 
> View attachment 259807
> 
> 
> And, after a few hours of carving while watching some football, we have this little guy.
> 
> View attachment 259808
> 
> 
> Still needs the final touches...some eyes, a long pointy carrot nose, and a nice big grin. Then some paint, and we will have ourselves a nice little Snowman for the fireplace mantel.


Love this!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> So jealous of your creativity!!
> I can’t even draw a stick figure!
> View attachment 259811


Perfect! Deserves to be in CDR Gallery together with Adam's "Saturn"!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to dig in!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 259823
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 259824


Yum!
Did the orange Mickey Mouse in the second pic eat everything in the first pic?


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And a pleasant Monday Night sleep to y’all as well. And doesn’t little Rex look ready to cry?[emoji25]


I know. Poor Rex!! Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yum!
> Did the orange Mickey Mouse in the second pic eat everything in the first pic?


And it looks like it went down smoothly.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!

Some work this morning, more picture taking at noon. I'm also trying to get 17 Speedy Gonzaleses to sign two Christmas cards for their teachers. Fantastic early morning workout. 

As we're leaving for Turkey in a couple of days, we didn't get a 'real' Christmas tree this year, but I have this on daughter's piano:






And... I got a card from @Moozillion! It's such an exquisite kitty that I really want to stroke her fur! 




Thank you, Bea! (I do want some confetti inside next year, though )


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> So jealous of your creativity!!
> I can’t even draw a stick figure!
> View attachment 259811


Very reminiscent of Picasso's blue period. Probably worth a fortune!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! It's a week today that Santa Claus is Coming to Town, so here's The Boss, Bruce Springsteen with Day 18 of my iTunes Christmas playlist


----------



## CarolM

And today's joke is for the cat lovers out there in the CDR corners:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And today's joke is for the cat lovers out there in the CDR corners:
> 
> View attachment 259833



ROFL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Christmas decorations are now up. Here’s a picture of my Christmas cards. I always put them on the staircase and the door of the under-stair cupboard. This year TFO has exclusive use of the cupboard door 



And here’s the hearth



And the tree



And “the tree” [emoji23]



We are fortunate our conservatory is heated and usable year round. I will take a photo one evening with candles lit as it looks very twinkly and pretty after dark


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> And today's joke is for the cat lovers out there in the CDR corners:
> 
> View attachment 259833


So funny! Around my house, both boxes would be occupied, with at least one other cat trying to oust one of the current occupants! 

There would be at least one cat playing with the torn pieces of wrapping paper. They're indoor-only cats, so maybe holiday wrapping paper is their version of autumn leaves to pounce upon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Christmas decorations are now up. Here’s a picture of my Christmas cards. I always put them on the staircase and the door of the under-stair cupboard. This year TFO has exclusive use of the cupboard door
> View attachment 259834
> 
> 
> And here’s the hearth
> View attachment 259835
> 
> 
> And the tree
> View attachment 259836
> 
> 
> And “the tree” [emoji23]
> View attachment 259837
> 
> 
> We are fortunate our conservatory is heated and usable year round. I will take a photo one evening with candles lit as it looks very twinkly and pretty after dark


Beautiful decorations! That last one, though... It's beginning to look a lot like Florida...  Home of the palm trees wrapped in Christmas lights!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Christmas decorations are now up. Here’s a picture of my Christmas cards. I always put them on the staircase and the door of the under-stair cupboard. This year TFO has exclusive use of the cupboard door
> View attachment 259834
> 
> 
> And here’s the hearth
> View attachment 259835
> 
> 
> And the tree
> View attachment 259836
> 
> 
> And “the tree” [emoji23]
> View attachment 259837
> 
> 
> We are fortunate our conservatory is heated and usable year round. I will take a photo one evening with candles lit as it looks very twinkly and pretty after dark


Love your tree or trees I should say!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> So funny! Around my house, both boxes would be occupied, with at least one other cat trying to oust one of the current occupants!
> 
> There would be at least one cat playing with the torn pieces of wrapping paper. They're indoor-only cats, so maybe holiday wrapping paper is their version of autumn leaves to pounce upon.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Christmas decorations are now up. Here’s a picture of my Christmas cards. I always put them on the staircase and the door of the under-stair cupboard. This year TFO has exclusive use of the cupboard door
> View attachment 259834
> 
> 
> And here’s the hearth
> View attachment 259835
> 
> 
> And the tree
> View attachment 259836
> 
> 
> And “the tree” [emoji23]
> View attachment 259837
> 
> 
> We are fortunate our conservatory is heated and usable year round. I will take a photo one evening with candles lit as it looks very twinkly and pretty after dark



Beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Beautiful decorations! That last one, though... It's beginning to look a lot like Florida... [emoji14] Home of the palm trees wrapped in Christmas lights!


The last one is decorated with things the children have made over the years. When they weren't tall enough to reach far on the main tree, they decorated the parlour palm... it was safer! Son is now 6'6" and still insists on decorating it; he did it on Friday before we went to my Mum's


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The last one is decorated with things the children have made over the years. When they weren't tall enough to reach far on the main tree, they decorated the parlour palm... it was safer! Son is now 6'6" and still insists on decorating it; he did it on Friday before we went to my Mum's


[emoji23] [emoji23] Oh that is so sweet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning all.

Should be a great day. We are off to Maryland’s Eastern Shore over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge to explore Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge.


The *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* was established in 1933 as a waterfowl sanctuary for birds migrating along the critical migration highway called the Atlantic Flyway. The refuge is located on Maryland's Eastern Shore, just 12 mi (19 km) south of Cambridge, Maryland in Dorchester County, and consists of over 28,000 acres (110 km2) of freshwater impoundments, brackish tidal wetlands, open fields, and mixed evergreen and deciduous forests. Blackwater NWR is one of over 540 units in the National Wildlife Refuge System, which is managed by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service.
I’m going to take the kayak along, just in case i get the urge to explore and water is calmer.

Hoping to see lots of bird life.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Should be a great day. We are off to Maryland’s Eastern Shore over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge to explore Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> 
> The *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* was established in 1933 as a waterfowl sanctuary for birds migrating along the critical migration highway called the Atlantic Flyway. The refuge is located on Maryland's Eastern Shore, just 12 mi (19 km) south of Cambridge, Maryland in Dorchester County, and consists of over 28,000 acres (110 km2) of freshwater impoundments, brackish tidal wetlands, open fields, and mixed evergreen and deciduous forests. Blackwater NWR is one of over 540 units in the National Wildlife Refuge System, which is managed by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service.
> I’m going to take the kayak along, just in case i get the urge to explore and water is calmer.
> 
> Hoping to see lots of bird life.


That sounds like a good day out 

We are back to winter gloom after yesterday's sunshine. It isn't actually raining, but...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Should be a great day. We are off to Maryland’s Eastern Shore over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge to explore Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> 
> The *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* was established in 1933 as a waterfowl sanctuary for birds migrating along the critical migration highway called the Atlantic Flyway. The refuge is located on Maryland's Eastern Shore, just 12 mi (19 km) south of Cambridge, Maryland in Dorchester County, and consists of over 28,000 acres (110 km2) of freshwater impoundments, brackish tidal wetlands, open fields, and mixed evergreen and deciduous forests. Blackwater NWR is one of over 540 units in the National Wildlife Refuge System, which is managed by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service.
> I’m going to take the kayak along, just in case i get the urge to explore and water is calmer.
> 
> Hoping to see lots of bird life.


I am sure if you have your kayak with that you won't be able to resist. Enjoy it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Christmas decorations are now up. Here’s a picture of my Christmas cards. I always put them on the staircase and the door of the under-stair cupboard. This year TFO has exclusive use of the cupboard door
> View attachment 259834
> 
> 
> And here’s the hearth
> View attachment 259835
> 
> 
> And the tree
> View attachment 259836
> 
> 
> And “the tree” [emoji23]
> View attachment 259837
> 
> 
> We are fortunate our conservatory is heated and usable year round. I will take a photo one evening with candles lit as it looks very twinkly and pretty after dark



Beautiful!!


----------



## Kristoff

Now that Christmas is around the corner, I propose a Healthy Lifestyle Challenge for all roommates. 
Let’s start with some holiday exercises. One, two, three, and repeat:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Now that Christmas is around the corner, I propose a Healthy Lifestyle Challenge for all roommates.
> Let’s start with some holiday exercises. One, two, three, and repeat:
> 
> View attachment 259845


I can recommend this exercise  [emoji23]

And @Yvonne G's card just arrived and will be added to the TFO collection once JoesDad has had chance to admire it


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> And today's joke is for the cat lovers out there in the CDR corners:
> 
> View attachment 259833


Yep, that’s my kittys


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My significant other has been in a most unpleasant work environment for the last several months. It's been a hostile work environment, and he needs to get out of it. 

Fortunately, he graduated earlier this month with a four-year degree, which should expand his employment options. (He isn't any smarter than he was before he got the degree, but that little piece of paper -- wallpaper, I call it -- makes such a huge difference in what he qualifies for.)

He has an interview today for a position, in the right field, with the right entity, and at the right level. Everybody think good thoughts, and prayers most appreciated. I think I'm far more nervous than he is!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other has been in a most unpleasant work environment for the last several months. It's been a hostile work environment, and he needs to get out of it.
> 
> Fortunately, he graduated earlier this month with a four-year degree, which should expand his employment options. (He isn't any smarter than he was before he got the degree, but that little piece of paper -- wallpaper, I call it -- makes such a huge difference in what he qualifies for.)
> 
> He has an interview today for a position, in the right field, with the right entity, and at the right level. Everybody think good thoughts, and prayers most appreciated. I think I'm far more nervous than he is!


And his interview is in less than an hour!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other has been in a most unpleasant work environment for the last several months. It's been a hostile work environment, and he needs to get out of it.
> 
> Fortunately, he graduated earlier this month with a four-year degree, which should expand his employment options. (He isn't any smarter than he was before he got the degree, but that little piece of paper -- wallpaper, I call it -- makes such a huge difference in what he qualifies for.)
> 
> He has an interview today for a position, in the right field, with the right entity, and at the right level. Everybody think good thoughts, and prayers most appreciated. I think I'm far more nervous than he is!


Thinking good thought and sending good vibes your way.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other has been in a most unpleasant work environment for the last several months. It's been a hostile work environment, and he needs to get out of it.
> 
> Fortunately, he graduated earlier this month with a four-year degree, which should expand his employment options. (He isn't any smarter than he was before he got the degree, but that little piece of paper -- wallpaper, I call it -- makes such a huge difference in what he qualifies for.)
> 
> He has an interview today for a position, in the right field, with the right entity, and at the right level. Everybody think good thoughts, and prayers most appreciated. I think I'm far more nervous than he is!


I wish him luck with the interview. Having a degree sure opens doors even if you use it for nothing else


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Now that Christmas is around the corner, I propose a Healthy Lifestyle Challenge for all roommates.
> Let’s start with some holiday exercises. One, two, three, and repeat:
> 
> View attachment 259845


I love it!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Should be a great day. We are off to Maryland’s Eastern Shore over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge to explore Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> 
> The *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* was established in 1933 as a waterfowl sanctuary for birds migrating along the critical migration highway called the Atlantic Flyway. The refuge is located on Maryland's Eastern Shore, just 12 mi (19 km) south of Cambridge, Maryland in Dorchester County, and consists of over 28,000 acres (110 km2) of freshwater impoundments, brackish tidal wetlands, open fields, and mixed evergreen and deciduous forests. Blackwater NWR is one of over 540 units in the National Wildlife Refuge System, which is managed by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service.
> I’m going to take the kayak along, just in case i get the urge to explore and water is calmer.
> 
> Hoping to see lots of bird life.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARO2BEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Happy Birthday @Maro2Bear -- Have a wonderful day today! 

We sure do have a lot of December birthdays in the CDR!


----------



## JoesMum

I really am going to have to start using the desktop version of TFO more often. We don't get birthday notifications in the app 

Happy Birthday Mark. Have a wonderful day  [emoji512][emoji322] [emoji320]


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> And his interview is in less than an hour!



Wishing him good luck!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Christmas decorations are now up. Here’s a picture of my Christmas cards. I always put them on the staircase and the door of the under-stair cupboard. This year TFO has exclusive use of the cupboard door
> View attachment 259834
> 
> 
> And here’s the hearth
> View attachment 259835
> 
> 
> And the tree
> View attachment 259836
> 
> 
> And “the tree” [emoji23]
> View attachment 259837
> 
> 
> We are fortunate our conservatory is heated and usable year round. I will take a photo one evening with candles lit as it looks very twinkly and pretty after dark




Just beautiful!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Thinking good thought and sending good vibes your way.


Thanks, Carol! I try not to get my hopes up too much (usually), but oh boy, this would be a good one, if they want him for the position. For so many reasons.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I wish him luck with the interview. Having a degree sure opens doors even if you use it for nothing else


Thanks, Linda! 

My grandmother (same one who preferred younger doctors) started as a telephone operator and worked her way up at the phone company. She was a single mom at least part if that time. After her mother passed away, my mother told me that my grandmother had told her (in no uncertain terms), that she didn't care if my mother couldn't even spell her name, but she NEEDED that piece of paper.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Wishing him good luck!!


Thank you! I'm hoping it goes well!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other has been in a most unpleasant work environment for the last several months. It's been a hostile work environment, and he needs to get out of it.
> 
> Fortunately, he graduated earlier this month with a four-year degree, which should expand his employment options. (He isn't any smarter than he was before he got the degree, but that little piece of paper -- wallpaper, I call it -- makes such a huge difference in what he qualifies for.)
> 
> He has an interview today for a position, in the right field, with the right entity, and at the right level. Everybody think good thoughts, and prayers most appreciated. I think I'm far more nervous than he is!



Here's hoping the gods of employment shine on significant others today!




Kristoff said:


> Perfect! Deserves to be in CDR Gallery together with Adam's "Saturn"!


Ah yes. . . I forgot all about Adam's Saturn drawing. We def. should put Mom of 4's drawing in the gallery with that one!!!


Pearly said:


> Hey there CDR-dwellers! I started trying to catch up on this thread, but... it’s proving to be an overwhelming task, especially while using my iphone[emoji854] anyway, just wanted to thank everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, I know those were the huge part of what’s carried me through the surgery and the first week post.
> View attachment 259798
> the operation went well, though took much longer than anticipated. I was on the table for 2.5 hrs while my surgeon was tearing, cutting, prying off all the scar tissue to get all that metal out. It was supposed to come out 3 yrs ago, but I was too much of a chicken to do it. The first 2 operations were VERY painful! And that is why I asked another ortho surgeon to remove it this time, that other one had a very simple formula for post-op pain management, this same for all patients. My current guy customizes treatment to the patients medical history/individual needs. Back then I had been in a wheelchair for 6 months, in lot of pain every single day for first few wks... didn’t feel like doing anything! And I have 3 young kids! And 2 tortoises!!!! I can’t just sit around feeling sorry for myself! Now I’ve been walking more and more every day, even climbing stairs! Tomorrow will be 2 wks
> View attachment 259801
> so this was the first night post op, scared me a little bit, but that was IT, no more problems after that. Just didn’t manage to do my cards till yesterday, sorry all you Overseas Guys if yours come late. I’ll try to do better next year. It’s good to be back, I’ll try to catch up on “the CDR scoop” little by little. Meanwhile, whishing you ALL a wonderful Devember afternoon[emoji9]


 Did that come out of your ankle? Why did it need to be removed? That looks like it's going to hurt for a while. I'm sending you good, healing wishes for when you're up and hobbling around!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I can’t wait to dig in!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 259823
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 259824


Can we have the recipe? It looks like maybe apples and cucumbers besides squash? And I want to know how you toasted the bread too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks, Linda!
> 
> My grandmother (same one who preferred younger doctors) started as a telephone operator and worked her way up at the phone company. She was a single mom at least part if that time. After her mother passed away, my mother told me that my grandmother had told her (in no uncertain terms), that she didn't care if my mother couldn't even spell her name, but she NEEDED that piece of paper.


ME TOO!!!!! I started working for Ma Bell in the '60s for $67 a week. I was an operator, then a clerk (who made up the operator's schedules and took down the call information for each operator), then a supervisor, then the supervisors' boss, then I moved over to the Engineering department and worked my way up through all the engineering jobs to finally become an Engineer. Retired from that job. Another one of those small world stories.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday was drizzly all day, so I didn't work outside at all. And now today, the leaves are probably too wet to do any raking, so I guess I'll have to stack some wood. I got a nice pick-up load of wood Saturday and just tossed it out of the truck onto the ground. I stacked about half of it Saturday, but there's still more to put up. I didn't make a fire today because it's not all that cold in here. No rain (read drizzle) today, but it is overcast and not very warm. . . but not exactly cold either. Probably good working outside weather.

So I guess I'd better get to it. Just wanted to tell you all how much I enjoy sharing your lives by reading about you here in the CDR. And I wonder if @Tidgy's Dad would be interested in writing a paragraph for our Christmas story.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday was drizzly all day, so I didn't work outside at all. And now today, the leaves are probably too wet to do any raking, so I guess I'll have to stack some wood. I got a nice pick-up load of wood Saturday and just tossed it out of the truck onto the ground. I stacked about half of it Saturday, but there's still more to put up. I didn't make a fire today because it's not all that cold in here. No rain (read drizzle) today, but it is overcast and not very warm. . . but not exactly cold either. Probably good working outside weather.
> 
> So I guess I'd better get to it. Just wanted to tell you all how much I enjoy sharing your lives by reading about you here in the CDR. And I wonder if @Tidgy's Dad would be interested in writing a paragraph for our Christmas story.


Our leaves are pretty much down now. I haven't had to do any raking for a couple of weeks thank goodness. My shoulder may be much improved, but it doesn't enjoy raking


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Our leaves are pretty much down now. I haven't had to do any raking for a couple of weeks thank goodness. My shoulder may be much improved, but it doesn't enjoy raking


I'm not fond of raking either, and there's nothing wrong with either of my shoulders! But I use the leaves to cover tortoise and turtle hibernatoriums, so it has to be done.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Mark


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Can we have the recipe? It looks like maybe apples and cucumbers besides squash? And I want to know how you toasted the bread too.



Precut butternut squash
Onions
Garlic
Apple
Carrot
Vegetable broth
Pumpkin spice 
1/4 cup cream not necessary though.
Pepper

Sautéed veggies in pot then added broth and simmered. Blended in blender. 

Toasted a French baguette with butter and a few of them had shaved Parmesan.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> And his interview is in less than an hour!



Good luck. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARO2BEAR!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259849



Happy birthday, Mark!!! @Maro2Bear


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I really am going to have to start using the desktop version of TFO more often. We don't get birthday notifications in the app
> 
> Happy Birthday Mark. Have a wonderful day  [emoji512][emoji322] [emoji320]



I know. It’s frustrating about the app


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> ME TOO!!!!! I started working for Ma Bell in the '60s for $67 a week. I was an operator, then a clerk (who made up the operator's schedules and took down the call information for each operator), then a supervisor, then the supervisors' boss, then I moved over to the Engineering department and worked my way up through all the engineering jobs to finally become an Engineer. Retired from that job. Another one of those small world stories.



Love it. Well done, Yvonne!


----------



## Pearly

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...yes, that was quite the surgery! Good to hear that you are now on the up swing of things.



Thanks


----------



## Pearly

EllieMay said:


> In my experience, children make the best Christmas cookies ever! They are great looking cookies.... for bratty boys [emoji6]



Agree! I used to have bunch of aprons, chef’s hats, all kinds of kids’ rolling pins and such, cookie cutters and things, would do cookie baking playdates for 7-8 kids.... 3-8 yrs old , my kitchen cabinets and counters are up for major work. But it was so much fun!


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Seriously your health and welfare, and that of your family, matters far more than a few cards! I am so glad you are recovering and, on the positive side, now you have an interesting building set to play with



That’s right! Thanks Linda! But I also suffered from a bad case of “lazy bones”, just couldn’t get crap done for a while. Think was just scared of that surgery. Chicken![emoji215]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> ME TOO!!!!! I started working for Ma Bell in the '60s for $67 a week. I was an operator, then a clerk (who made up the operator's schedules and took down the call information for each operator), then a supervisor, then the supervisors' boss, then I moved over to the Engineering department and worked my way up through all the engineering jobs to finally become an Engineer. Retired from that job. Another one of those small world stories.


That's awesome! Small world indeed. I get the feeling that may have been one of the only companies at the time where women actually had upward mobility. Good for both of you!


----------



## Pearly

EllieMay said:


> Good luck!! I bet you will be 100% pleased with the results... I need to do this but I’m too chicken [emoji215] [emoji33]



I have a great eye doctor here, very skilled and he doesn’t hurt you! My eyes are going too! If i had the $$ I’d let him do it now! He did my Mom’s and she could see straight out of the operating room! Eye drops 1-2xday for a week or two, and done! 20/20 vision now! At the age of 72! I so envy her


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Thank you, Lena! His interview was only around half an hour long. Sounds like it went well, though. And they're hiring multiple positions, so here's hoping...


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

I have no idea what you look like!! Sorry if it’s way off!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pearly said:


> Agree! I used to have bunch of aprons, chef’s hats, rolling pins and such, would do cookie baking playdates for 7-8 kids.... my kitchen cabinets and counters are up fir major work. But it was so much fun!


Sounds like fun! Sounds like you wrangled the young bipeds just fine, too.  

Have to include those super secret, special ingredients: Love and Enthusiasm. Makes cookies taste better every time!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Here's hoping the gods of employment shine on significant others today!


Thanks, Yvonne. I sure hope so!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Precut butternut squash
> Onions
> Garlic
> Apple
> Carrot
> Vegetable broth
> Pumpkin spice
> 1/4 cup cream not necessary though.
> Pepper
> 
> Sautéed veggies in pot then added broth and simmered. Blended in blender.
> 
> Toasted a French baguette with butter and a few of them had shaved Parmesan.


Thank you. This one sounds delish to me!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I have no idea what you look like!! Sorry if it’s way off!!


The guy on that very creative cake is in a kayak and smiling. I'd say that's plenty accurate for @Maro2Bear! The only thing missing is the camera!


----------



## Yvonne G

I am a faithful Jeopardy watcher. Hardly ever miss a show. Two things that bother me - A WHOLE LOT!!!!! - First one is when the contestants are looking at the board to choose a question, they always say, "Uh-h-h-h-h-h. . ." and then choose the question. Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?

*So* after I fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises I took my wheelbarrow and rake down to the wood pile. I stacked all the firewood, then I raked up all the bark and junk and took it out to the manure pile. I worked so hard that I was able to take off my jacket, and by the time I got back into the house (with no fire in the wood stove), it was warm enough in there that I also had to take off my sweater! *So* now it's time to feed me and Misty and find a good story on my Kindle.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 259867


That's a perfect cake for Mark...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARO2BEAR!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259849


Oh dear. Didn't see that. Thanks Bea for the heads up. [emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. This one sounds delish to me!



It is good!! It’s so simple too!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 259867


Ah, finally a picture of Mark, not just his kayak! Great to put a face to the name!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I have no idea what you look like!! Sorry if it’s way off!!


That wasn't Mark??


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Record breaking rains have parted. Sunshine has muscled its way through fog, mist and cloud cover for the great reveal. Blue sky remains.
> 
> View attachment 259757


Am I too late today ???? A very Happy Belated Birthday to you. A lot of kayaking in summer and a lot of carving beautiful Santa Clauses in winter !


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Didn't see that. Thanks Bea for the heads up. [emoji3]


I used to look on the "Members" page and take note of which long term member had a birthday that day. I started getting bogged down with sitting at the computer (and addicted to the Forum), so I quit checking the birthday section, but I would still start a birthday thread when a well known member posted something and their birthday banner showed up on their post. But a couple days ago I was asked if we missed a certain person's birthday, and it dawned on me that not all the members post something on their birthdays, hence I was missing making a birthday thread for some, and may just possibly have hurt some feelings.

Starting today, I've gone back to checking the birthday box on the Members page, so there should be a birthday thread for those members who have posted a lot and are familiar to us.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I am a faithful Jeopardy watcher. Hardly ever miss a show. Two things that bother me - A WHOLE LOT!!!!! - First one is when the contestants are looking at the board to choose a question, the always say, "Uh-h-h-h-h-h. . ." and then choose the question. Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?
> 
> *So* after I fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises I took my wheelbarrow and rake down to the wood pile. I stacked all the firewood, then I raked up all the bark and junk and took it out to the manure pile. I worked so hard that I was able to take off my jacket, and by the time I got back into the house (with no fire in the wood stove), it was warm enough in there that I also had to take off my sweater! *So* now it's time to feed me and Misty and find a good story on my Kindle.



Uh-h-h-h-h-h. . . I hope the story on Kindle will begin with something other than "so"


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I used to look on the "Members" page and take note of which long term member had a birthday that day. I started getting bogged down with sitting at the computer (and addicted to the Forum), so I quit checking the birthday section, but I would still start a birthday thread when a well known member posted something and their birthday banner showed up on their post. But a couple days ago I was asked if we missed a certain person's birthday, and it dawned on me that not all the members post something on their birthdays, hence I was missing making a birthday thread for some, and may just possibly have hurt some feelings.
> 
> Starting today, I've gone back to checking the birthday box on the Members page, so there should be a birthday thread for those members who have posted a lot and are familiar to us.


There shouldn't be hurt feelings, Yvonne. We're grown-ups -- more or less!


----------



## Kristoff

Roommates, a very important info message:

*There may, or may not, be TORTOISE gift-opening tomorrow. Stay tuned.*​
(Clarity is my strong suit in writing and, um, making announcements, maybe.)

Heather and Carol are yet to receive their packages. If nothing changes last minute, we're inclined to postpone the date.


----------



## Bee62

Pearly said:


> Oh and sorry for those of you with weak stomach/sensitive to sight of blood. Did’t even think about that. Probably should have not post that pic...[emoji849] sorry


No problem for me. Get well soon.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> There shouldn't be hurt feelings, Yvonne. We're grown-ups -- more or less!


Totally agree.


----------



## CarolM

A Very Happy Birthday Mark. I hope it is a fantastic one.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks, Carol! I try not to get my hopes up too much (usually), but oh boy, this would be a good one, if they want him for the position. For so many reasons.


How did it go? And I really hope he gets it then.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday was drizzly all day, so I didn't work outside at all. And now today, the leaves are probably too wet to do any raking, so I guess I'll have to stack some wood. I got a nice pick-up load of wood Saturday and just tossed it out of the truck onto the ground. I stacked about half of it Saturday, but there's still more to put up. I didn't make a fire today because it's not all that cold in here. No rain (read drizzle) today, but it is overcast and not very warm. . . but not exactly cold either. Probably good working outside weather.
> 
> So I guess I'd better get to it. Just wanted to tell you all how much I enjoy sharing your lives by reading about you here in the CDR. And I wonder if @Tidgy's Dad would be interested in writing a paragraph for our Christmas story.


I think that if we don't have any takers I know @ Bee62 wanted to add another paragraph. And if anybody else wants to add more then please let us know so that we can put your name down for the next paragraph. As we need to wrap it up soon to share as a gift to the rest of the TFO.


----------



## CarolM

Pearly said:


> That’s right! Thanks Linda! But I also suffered from a bad case of “lazy bones”, just couldn’t get crap done for a while. Think was just scared of that surgery. Chicken![emoji215]


I think we have all been there.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you, Lena! His interview was only around half an hour long. Sounds like it went well, though. And they're hiring multiple positions, so here's hoping...


Holding thumbs.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I am a faithful Jeopardy watcher. Hardly ever miss a show. Two things that bother me - A WHOLE LOT!!!!! - First one is when the contestants are looking at the board to choose a question, the always say, "Uh-h-h-h-h-h. . ." and then choose the question. Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?
> 
> *So* after I fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises I took my wheelbarrow and rake down to the wood pile. I stacked all the firewood, then I raked up all the bark and junk and took it out to the manure pile. I worked so hard that I was able to take off my jacket, and by the time I got back into the house (with no fire in the wood stove), it was warm enough in there that I also had to take off my sweater! *So* now it's time to feed me and Misty and find a good story on my Kindle.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I used to look on the "Members" page and take note of which long term member had a birthday that day. I started getting bogged down with sitting at the computer (and addicted to the Forum), so I quit checking the birthday section, but I would still start a birthday thread when a well known member posted something and their birthday banner showed up on their post. But a couple days ago I was asked if we missed a certain person's birthday, and it dawned on me that not all the members post something on their birthdays, hence I was missing making a birthday thread for some, and may just possibly have hurt some feelings.
> 
> Starting today, I've gone back to checking the birthday box on the Members page, so there should be a birthday thread for those members who have posted a lot and are familiar to us.


I mostly use the app so I hardly ever see the notice of a birthday. But there is always someone who will notice and give us a heads up - thank goodness.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I think that if we don't have any takers I know @ Bee62 wanted to add another paragraph. And if anybody else wants to add more then please let us know so that we can put your name down for the next paragraph. As we need to wrap it up soon to share as a gift to the rest of the TFO.


Do you have the whole story Carol ? Can you post it again ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Do you have the whole story Carol ? Can you post it again ?


Will find it and post it shortly.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Will find it and post it shortly.


Thank you !


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Will find it and post it shortly.


The CDR Christmas Story...

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes! 

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.

Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own? 

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better. 

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”

I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.

Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.

As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.

Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....

There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.

I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.

My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I am a faithful Jeopardy watcher. Hardly ever miss a show. Two things that bother me - A WHOLE LOT!!!!! - First one is when the contestants are looking at the board to choose a question, the always say, "Uh-h-h-h-h-h. . ." and then choose the question. Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?
> 
> *So* after I fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises I took my wheelbarrow and rake down to the wood pile. I stacked all the firewood, then I raked up all the bark and junk and took it out to the manure pile. I worked so hard that I was able to take off my jacket, and by the time I got back into the house (with no fire in the wood stove), it was warm enough in there that I also had to take off my sweater! *So* now it's time to feed me and Misty and find a good story on my Kindle.


I have some thoughts on this one... Quite a few actually, but it will have to wait until I have time to write (type) it all out.


----------



## Bee62

The CDR Christmas Story...

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.

Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”

I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.

Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.

As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.

Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....

There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.

I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.

My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?

"You seem to be tired." I hear the hoarse voice of the old man and feel his hand gently touching my shoulder and I awake ! 
Shame ! I felt asleep sitting in an old rocking chair behind one of those shelfs.
"Oh, I am so sorry ! I don`t wanted to sleep. I will go on with my work right now." I hear my own voice saying rubbing my tired eyes with my hands.
"No, it is enough for today. This work can be very hard sometimes." says the old man calm and friendly. "Please let me give you this little box as a payment for your work. Be very careful with it and don`t open it until you are at home. Good luck."
The old man put a small wooden box in my hand. "But ....." I say not really knowing what to say. 
"It is okay, believe me. Now you must go home. I want to close the store." 
"But, should I come back tomorrow ? " I was whispering.
"No, it is not necessary." says the old man and smiled at me with his watery blue eyes. "Trust me, all will be okay." he says.
"Thank you." I heard me saying not knowing for what I should be thankful and I leave the store with the small wooden box in my hand. The door bell jingles again and then I was on the street. I hear that the door of the store was locked behind me. How much time had passed ? It was beginnig to get dark on the street. I feel a deep confusion and other feelings too: Anger because I got no money, or was the money in the box ? And curiosity about what was the content of the box. Would it held just another nightmare dream for me ?
I feel that I`d better get back home. I was in a hurry now. One hand holding the box tightly I am running home.


----------



## Bee62

When no one wants to write the next or last chapter on our Christmas story I could finish the story with a very happy end......


----------



## Momof4

Do you guys ever feel like your not accomplishing anything around the house even though you haven’t really sat down? 
Ugh, I hate this feeling! 
My house is still a mess!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m just wondering where the white vinegar is. I’m wanting to clean my CPAP machine for a feelin of gettin somethin done and it’s time but alas …no vinegar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> My house is a mess!!


I’ll say it most certainly is!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> The CDR Christmas Story...
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.
> 
> Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”
> 
> I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.
> 
> As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.
> 
> Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
> I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....
> 
> There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.
> 
> I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.
> 
> My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?
> 
> "You seem to be tired." I hear the hoarse voice of the old man and feel his hand gently touching my shoulder and I awake !
> Shame ! I felt asleep sitting in an old rocking chair behind one of those shelfs.
> "Oh, I am so sorry ! I don`t wanted to sleep. I will go on with my work right now." I hear my own voice saying rubbing my tired eyes with my hands.
> "No, it is enough for today. This work can be very hard sometimes." says the old man calm and friendly. "Please let me give you this little box as a payment for your work. Be very careful with it and don`t open it until you are at home. Good luck."
> The old man put a small wooden box in my hand. "But ....." I say not really knowing what to say.
> "It is okay, believe me. Now you must go home. I want to close the store."
> "But, should I come back tomorrow ? " I was whispering.
> "No, it is not necessary." says the old man and smiled at me with his watery blue eyes. "Trust me, all will be okay." he says.
> "Thank you." I heard me saying not knowing for what I should be thankful and I leave the store with the small wooden box in my hand. The door bell jingles again and then I was on the street. I hear that the door of the store was locked behind me. How much time had passed ? It was beginnig to get dark on the street. I feel a deep confusion and other feelings too: Anger because I got no money, or was the money in the box ? And curiosity about what was the content of the box. Would it held just another nightmare dream for me ?
> I feel that I`d better get back home. I was in a hurry now. One hand holding the box tightly I am running home.


That was beautiful. 
Who wants to write the next paragraph?


----------



## Maro2Bear

First off, thanks to everyone in the CDR for the many birthday greetings, pictures, cards, and the cake was wonderful. Pretty darn accurate.

Wifey and I spent the day over on Marylands Eastern Shore and explored Blackwater National Wildlife refuge. Saw thousands of geese, hundreds of ducks, maybe 20 Bald Eagles, and 100’s of Tundra Swans! So kool! All the wildlife.

As hoped, I did get out in the kayak for a short paddle in a nice, protected calm area. It was really gusty today, but i found some quiet waters. Spotted many eagles, including a nice eagle nest.

Heres one pix, if you look closely, you can see an Eagle’s nest in the pine tree on the right, about 1/2 way up.





Thanks again for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s another nice picture of the area while I paddle along


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hi guys and girls.
I'm up in Georgia again.
Tomorrow I'm spending the day with mom for her birthday.
This afternoon she got a "perm" in her hair for her day or two out on the town. I'll be here until Friday early a.m.
Hopefully I can strategically take here out to dinner....And shopping...and back several times with no emergencies or mishaps.
Wish me luck.
Right now I'm in the motel room. It's very cool here. But just short if cold. About 50.
I've got some chicken wings and a remote control. So all the boxes are checked.
It's still odd any time I'm away from Kelly and little Suki.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Now that Christmas is around the corner, I propose a Healthy Lifestyle Challenge for all roommates.
> Let’s start with some holiday exercises. One, two, three, and repeat:
> 
> View attachment 259845



Oh yes!! That is the main reason I own a treadmill... no pain no gain?? [emoji485] [emoji485] [emoji485]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other has been in a most unpleasant work environment for the last several months. It's been a hostile work environment, and he needs to get out of it.
> 
> Fortunately, he graduated earlier this month with a four-year degree, which should expand his employment options. (He isn't any smarter than he was before he got the degree, but that little piece of paper -- wallpaper, I call it -- makes such a huge difference in what he qualifies for.)
> 
> He has an interview today for a position, in the right field, with the right entity, and at the right level. Everybody think good thoughts, and prayers most appreciated. I think I'm far more nervous than he is!



Ooohhh LOTS of good wishes for y’all! Fingers, toes, and eyeballs?? [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> There shouldn't be hurt feelings, Yvonne. We're grown-ups -- more or less!



Hahaaahaaaa.... YOU say!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Roommates, a very important info message:
> 
> *There may, or may not, be TORTOISE gift-opening tomorrow. Stay tuned.*​
> (Clarity is my strong suit in writing and, um, making announcements, maybe.)
> 
> Heather and Carol are yet to receive their packages. If nothing changes last minute, we're inclined to postpone the date.



Awww shucks... “exits the room head down & feet shuffling” [emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

@Maro2Bear
Happy happy birthday! Sorry I’m so late checking in but it looks like you had a wonderful day! I hope your evening is all that it should be.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Check the turtle out..!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> @Maro2Bear
> Happy happy birthday! Sorry I’m so late checking in but it looks like you had a wonderful day! I hope your evening is all that it should be.



Thanks!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another nice picture of the area while I paddle along
> 
> View attachment 259886


That looks like Africa. [emoji3] Very beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> I'm up in Georgia again.
> Tomorrow I'm spending the day with mom for her birthday.
> This afternoon she got a "perm" in her hair for her day or two out on the town. I'll be here until Friday early a.m.
> Hopefully I can strategically take here out to dinner....And shopping...and back several times with no emergencies or mishaps.
> Wish me luck.
> Right now I'm in the motel room. It's very cool here. But just short if cold. About 50.
> I've got some chicken wings and a remote control. So all the boxes are checked.
> It's still odd any time I'm away from Kelly and little Suki.


Lol. The remote all to yourself? Must be heaven. [emoji23] . Enjoy your time with your Mom. I am sure that she will enjoy having you visit her.


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday Everyone.
That was a short catch up. 
Does anybody want to add another paragraph to our story? Or can we finish it off?

Okay, i need to get ready for the day and will chat later. 
[emoji8]


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> I'm up in Georgia again.
> Tomorrow I'm spending the day with mom for her birthday.
> This afternoon she got a "perm" in her hair for her day or two out on the town. I'll be here until Friday early a.m.
> Hopefully I can strategically take here out to dinner....And shopping...and back several times with no emergencies or mishaps.
> Wish me luck.
> Right now I'm in the motel room. It's very cool here. But just short if cold. About 50.
> I've got some chicken wings and a remote control. So all the boxes are checked.
> It's still odd any time I'm away from Kelly and little Suki.


Good luck with the trip Ed. I am sure Mom will have a wonderful time


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Check the turtle out..!
> 
> View attachment 259890


Cool  And so are your photos


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Do you guys ever feel like your not accomplishing anything around the house even though you haven’t really sat down?
> Ugh, I hate this feeling!
> My house is still a mess!!



Yep. Sitting down makes things a tad better. Lying down makes everything look great!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> I'm up in Georgia again.
> Tomorrow I'm spending the day with mom for her birthday.
> This afternoon she got a "perm" in her hair for her day or two out on the town. I'll be here until Friday early a.m.
> Hopefully I can strategically take here out to dinner....And shopping...and back several times with no emergencies or mishaps.
> Wish me luck.
> Right now I'm in the motel room. It's very cool here. But just short if cold. About 50.
> I've got some chicken wings and a remote control. So all the boxes are checked.
> It's still odd any time I'm away from Kelly and little Suki.



Good luck, Ed! Give our love to your mom. 
So not cool about the room temps!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Tomorrow's meeting has been postponed until January. Yippee! I am have my final governor meeting of the year to ight, so must continue with papaerwork today.

Ady 19 from my iTunes Christmas playlist is Gaudete. This version is by Steeleye Span. It is a very old Christmas song which has been traced back to the 1500s, but they think it could be older. I used to sing this when I was in my school's Senior Choir.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes!! That is the main reason I own a treadmill... no pain no gain?? [emoji485] [emoji485] [emoji485]



A treadmill... with wine glasses... sliding toward or away from you? In either case, a great exercise in speed and precision...  
[emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Check the turtle out..!
> 
> View attachment 259890



It’s a boy


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Tomorrow's meeting has been postponed until January. Yippee! I am have my final governor meeting of the year to ight, so must continue with papaerwork today.
> 
> Ady 19 from my iTunes Christmas playlist is Gaudete. This version is by Steeleye Span. It is a very old Christmas song which has been traced back to the 1500s, but they think it could be older. I used to sing this when I was in my school's Senior Choir.



Beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
The postie made a surprise visit today (maybe they do work overtime for Christmas, like 3 days a week...). Inside the mailbox was an envelope with familiar beautiful print letters: a card from @Yvonne G! And a little extra in it. So glad I received this before we travel. Thank you, Yvonne!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That was beautiful.
> Who wants to write the next paragraph?



I’m not good with happy endings in fiction. Only in real life. [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m just wondering where the white vinegar is. I’m wanting to clean my CPAP machine for a feelin of gettin somethin done and it’s time but alas …no vinegar.


You could always use wine that has gone off.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Tomorrow's meeting has been postponed until January. Yippee! I am have my final governor meeting of the year to ight, so must continue with papaerwork today.
> 
> Ady 19 from my iTunes Christmas playlist is Gaudete. This version is by Steeleye Span. It is a very old Christmas song which has been traced back to the 1500s, but they think it could be older. I used to sing this when I was in my school's Senior Choir.


Oh I enjoyed that, The first time I have heard it.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh I enjoyed that, The first time I have heard it.


If there is no-one who wants to end it by tonight then I am going to let Sabine write the final part of the story, as I love they way she is heading with her paragraphs that she has added.


----------



## CarolM

And today's joke: Unfortunately only available in South Africa (and anywhere else where it is HOT at the moment.)


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And today's joke: Unfortunately only available in South Africa (and anywhere else where it is HOT at the moment.)
> 
> View attachment 259906


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And today's joke: Unfortunately only available in South Africa (and anywhere else where it is HOT at the moment.)
> 
> View attachment 259906


I'll share it with my other SA friend )


----------



## Kristoff

I can skip Step 1 now: 


A glance into the future:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 259910
> 
> 
> I can skip Step 1 now:
> View attachment 259911
> 
> A glance into the future:
> View attachment 259912


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

I am sorry so but no parcel today. But Unless Heather feels differently I would like everyone to open their gifts. I get just as much pleasure in seeing what everyone gets as I will when I get mine. Besides I can't wait to see if my gift to my receipent is a good one or not.
On the plus side I received beautiful cards from Todd and Noel.
Thank you so much.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I am sorry so but no parcel today. But Unless Heather feels differently I would like everyone to open their gifts. I get just as much pleasure in seeing what everyone gets as I will when I get mine. Besides I can't wait to see if my gift to my receipent is a good one or not.
> On the plus side I received beautiful cards from Todd and Noel.
> Thank you so much.
> View attachment 259913


@Toddrickfl1 and @AZtortMom I could not remember the usernames when I posted the above by the post office.

Thank you Todd and Noel for the lovely cards they have a special place next to Ed's card on my mantelpiece at home.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey everyone I've been receiving nice cards from everyone everyday! Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well. My new tort is about to hatch and will be arriving tomorrow! Updates to come!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am sorry so but no parcel today. But Unless Heather feels differently I would like everyone to open their gifts. I get just as much pleasure in seeing what everyone gets as I will when I get mine. Besides I can't wait to see if my gift to my receipent is a good one or not.
> On the plus side I received beautiful cards from Todd and Noel.
> Thank you so much.
> View attachment 259913



I'll be happy to open mine, of course... 

If Heather is OK with this, here are the times, worked out by amazing @JoesMum 

6pm: Carol - South Africa - @CarolM 
5pm: Lena, Sabine - Denmark & Germany @Bee62
12 noon: Anne - Florida @Pastel Tortie 
11am: Bea, Heather - Louisiana, Texas @Moozillion @EllieMay 
10am: Kathy - California @Momof4


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everyone I've been receiving nice cards from everyone everyday! Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well. My new tort is about to hatch and will be arriving tomorrow! Updates to come!


Lots of pictures, please!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Guess what!

More rain on its’ way


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what!
> 
> More rain on its’ way
> 
> View attachment 259917


We haven't seen the sun here in GA in like 2 months!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everyone I've been receiving nice cards from everyone everyday! Hope everyone in the CDR is doing well. My new tort is about to hatch and will be arriving tomorrow! Updates to come!


oooohh Yes, Lots of updates please.. Soooooo exciting!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what!
> 
> More rain on its’ way
> 
> View attachment 259917


Oh Shame, You guys must be so sick of rain.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thought you guys might like to see a glimpse of some of the Tundra Swans that we saw yesterday at the refuge. The building in the background is the wonderful visitor center.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> We haven't seen the sun here in GA in like 2 months!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Ooohhh LOTS of good wishes for y’all! Fingers, toes, and eyeballs?? [emoji23]


 Thanks, Heather!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Check the turtle out..!
> 
> View attachment 259890


Looks like it has a long tail... Does that mean it's a boy turtle?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am sorry so but no parcel today. But Unless Heather feels differently I would like everyone to open their gifts. I get just as much pleasure in seeing what everyone gets as I will when I get mine. Besides I can't wait to see if my gift to my receipent is a good one or not.
> On the plus side I received beautiful cards from Todd and Noel.
> Thank you so much.
> View attachment 259913



I agree!!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I'll be happy to open mine, of course...
> 
> If Heather is OK with this, here are the times, worked out by amazing @JoesMum
> 
> 6pm: Carol - South Africa - @CarolM
> 5pm: Lena, Sabine - Denmark & Germany @Bee62
> 12 noon: Anne - Florida @Pastel Tortie
> 11am: Bea, Heather - Louisiana, Texas @Moozillion @EllieMay
> 10am: Kathy - California @Momof4


Okay, someone remind me... Is Kathy on Mountain Time or Pacific Time? I'm on Eastern Time, and Bea is on Central Time. Heather, are you on Central Time as well?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, someone remind me... Is Kathy on Mountain Time or Pacific Time? I'm on Eastern Time, and Bea is on Central Time. Heather, are you on Central Time as well?



I am!!! But I’m not sure about Kathy...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Thought you guys might like to see a glimpse of some of the Tundra Swans that we saw yesterday at the refuge. The building in the background is the wonderful visitor center.
> 
> View attachment 259918



That’s very cool!


----------



## JoesMum

I shouldn’t be procrastinating in here, but I am. Having just told myself off, I’ll get back to my paperwork


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> And today's joke: Unfortunately only available in South Africa (and anywhere else where it is HOT at the moment.)
> 
> View attachment 259906


Now I really like that One!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 259910
> 
> 
> I can skip Step 1 now:
> View attachment 259911
> 
> A glance into the future:
> View attachment 259912


So cute. Like them too.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I am!!! But I’m not sure about Kathy...


Kathy is on Pacific time. We just "fell back" in the Fall. I think that means we're on regular time now for winter and won't be back on Daylight savings time until spring. So the time really is what the clock says it is, and right now my clock says it's 6:55a


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Kathy is on Pacific time. We just "fell back" in the Fall. I think that means we're on regular time now for winter and won't be back on Daylight savings time until spring. So the time really is what the clock says it is, and right now my clock says it's 6:55a


I just remember it's always required more effort to schedule phone calls when States from coast to coast were involved. You can't schedule a national conference call before noon on the East Coast, and you can't schedule it after 1300 hrs (Pacific time) on the West Coast.

California (on Pacific time) is three hours behind the East Coast, including most of Florida. (The far western part of the Florida Panhandle is in the Central time zone.)


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, someone remind me... Is Kathy on Mountain Time or Pacific Time? I'm on Eastern Time, and Bea is on Central Time. Heather, are you on Central Time as well?



I’m on Pacific.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cool new hat was yesterday’s big purchase at the gift shop. As usual, all kinds of birding and wildlife books, clothing, trinkets and more.

This year, Ive paddled in Cambridge and Oxford and driven through Salisbury a few times. Never once had to board a plane!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, someone remind me... Is Kathy on Mountain Time or Pacific Time? I'm on Eastern Time, and Bea is on Central Time. Heather, are you on Central Time as well?



Is this today?? I can’t remember!


----------



## Momof4

This is so me!!!


----------



## Kristoff

This is today in one hour, right?


----------



## Kristoff

I’ll need all the strength to resist ripping that package open RIGHT NOW!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> This is today in one hour, right?


? I thought California would be 10a. If so, that's in three hours.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> ? I thought California would be 10a. If so, that's in three hours.



Yep. Which would be 7 pm for me and @Bee62. The initial calculations were a little off.


----------



## Kristoff

Is everyone ready to reconvene in 2.5 hours? [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm ready. I'm so looking forward to seeing what all the boxes contain!!!!!!! One of these years I may even participate.


----------



## Momof4

I’ll be ready!!

I’m so sorry to my recipient!! I have a feeling it’s stuck in customs or a slow boat! 

I did take pics of what I packed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone here do Facebook? They've wrecked my home page. When I sign into facebook this is what I get:




Then if I click "next" it lists a whole lot of people's names that I may want to be friends with. If I click on "Newsfeed" I still get this same "welcome to facebook" page. Why do they have to mess with things? I guess I'm no longer a facebook person, because I don't want to have to mess around trying to figure out how to get my newsfeed back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kathy: It looks like your package is going around in circles! For cryin' out loud! How long does it take to get a package out of SoCal? Well, at least you know it's moving out of the "International" center and on to the next place. It still may arrive before Christmas.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cool new hat was yesterday’s big purchase at the gift shop. As usual, all kinds of birding and wildlife books, clothing, trinkets and more.
> 
> This year, Ive paddled in Cambridge and Oxford and driven through Salisbury a few times. Never once had to board a plane!
> 
> View attachment 259927


Nice!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This is so me!!!
> View attachment 259928


[emoji23] [emoji23] me too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is everyone ready to reconvene in 2.5 hours? [emoji4]


Oh. I'll wait patiently. [emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ll be ready!!
> 
> I’m so sorry to my recipient!! I have a feeling it’s stuck in customs or a slow boat!
> 
> I did take pics of what I packed.
> 
> View attachment 259931


If it was me, we all knew it might be a problem. We saw how long it took for Lena's card to come through. Besides now we all can get excited again. [emoji23] [emoji23] When Heather and I receive our gifts and open them up. [emoji3]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Is this today?? I can’t remember!


And you're awake and online, too!  I think it would be at 9:00 AM for you this morning.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’ll be ready!!
> 
> I’m so sorry to my recipient!! I have a feeling it’s stuck in customs or a slow boat!
> 
> I did take pics of what I packed.
> 
> View attachment 259931



With international shipping, sometimes they don’t update very much in between. It’s probably left the country and traveling slowly towards its destination. 

No need for pictures I think? It will be another party when Heather and Carol get to open their presents!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone here do Facebook? They've wrecked my home page. When I sign into facebook this is what I get:
> 
> View attachment 259932
> 
> 
> Then if I click "next" it lists a whole lot of people's names that I may want to be friends with. If I click on "Newsfeed" I still get this same "welcome to facebook" page. Why do they have to mess with things? I guess I'm no longer a facebook person, because I don't want to have to mess around trying to figure out how to get my newsfeed back.



I’m on Facebook every now and then. It’s slow for me sometimes, especially after the updates they make. My newsfeed is fine at the moment. But I know what you mean. It’s frustrating.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm slightly confused on the timing now...so I will make sure I check back in an hour, then an hour after that!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> With international shipping, sometimes they don’t update very much in between. It’s probably left the country and traveling slowly towards its destination.
> 
> No need for pictures I think? It will be another party when Heather and Carol get to open their presents!


Snap!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Now to see if I can find Yvonne's post about Jeopardy and SO...


----------



## CarolM

While I wait patiently.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I am a faithful Jeopardy watcher. Hardly ever miss a show. Two things that bother me - A WHOLE LOT!!!!! - First one is when the contestants are looking at the board to choose a question, they always say, "Uh-h-h-h-h-h. . ." and then choose the question. Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?
> 
> *So* after I fed, watered and cleaned up after tortoises I took my wheelbarrow and rake down to the wood pile. I stacked all the firewood, then I raked up all the bark and junk and took it out to the manure pile. I worked so hard that I was able to take off my jacket, and by the time I got back into the house (with no fire in the wood stove), it was warm enough in there that I also had to take off my sweater! *So* now it's time to feed me and Misty and find a good story on my Kindle.


Quoting Yvonne's post from earlier to move it up in the thread, in case anyone hasn't seen it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone here do Facebook? They've wrecked my home page. When I sign into facebook this is what I get:
> 
> View attachment 259932
> 
> 
> Then if I click "next" it lists a whole lot of people's names that I may want to be friends with. If I click on "Newsfeed" I still get this same "welcome to facebook" page. Why do they have to mess with things? I guess I'm no longer a facebook person, because I don't want to have to mess around trying to figure out how to get my newsfeed back.



Did you click “Home?”


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> While I wait patiently.
> 
> View attachment 259933



Almost snap! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> With international shipping, sometimes they don’t update very much in between. It’s probably left the country and traveling slowly towards its destination.
> 
> No need for pictures I think? It will be another party when Heather and Carol get to open their presents!



I wasn’t going to show the contents. Only if the package never arrived or things missing from it from customs. 
I read a lot about thefts while customs checks the contents.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not SNAP here, but we’re out shopping, wifey to the bank, I’m having a cappucino.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Almost snap! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 259934


Whaha. I like yours better. I love prawns.


----------



## Momof4

I’ll open at 10am!
It just dawned on me that I’m the first one to open!!!

I’m so excited!!! This big box is sitting on my dining room table AKA wrapping station with scissors ready to go!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Two things that bother me - A WHOLE LOT!!!!! - First one is when the contestants are looking at the board to choose a question, they always say, "Uh-h-h-h-h-h. . ." and then choose the question.


The "Uh-h-h-h-h-h..." is something that might be trained out of the contestants if they were more aware of it. Sure, it's a way to buy time, but it would still have to be replaced by another word or phrase to buy time... Something like "Let's see..." A second or two of silence would be perfectly fine before they answered, but most people feel they have to say something immediately when put on the spot.

Have you ever noticed how some people being interviewed always start their response to a question with something like "Thank you for asking that question..." or "I'm glad you asked that question..."? They're buying time to formulate a response that doesn't sound stupid. Starting a presentation with"Good morning!" sort of does the same thing, as does a receptionist answering the phone with "Good morning, (name of organization), this is (her name), how can I help you?"


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I wasn’t going to show the contents. Only if the package never arrived or things missing from it from customs.
> I read a lot about thefts while customs checks the contents.


Hope that doesn't happen... Some post office donkeys are very slow, that's all!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Not SNAP here, but we’re out shopping, wifey to the bank, I’m having a cappucino.
> 
> View attachment 259935


I like yours best!  But I'm still on one cup a day, mostly.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone here do Facebook? They've wrecked my home page. When I sign into facebook this is what I get:
> 
> View attachment 259932
> 
> 
> Then if I click "next" it lists a whole lot of people's names that I may want to be friends with. If I click on "Newsfeed" I still get this same "welcome to facebook" page. Why do they have to mess with things? I guess I'm no longer a facebook person, because I don't want to have to mess around trying to figure out how to get my newsfeed back.


It happens to me occasionally and seems to fix itself. Fingers crossed


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ll open at 10am!
> It just dawned on me that I’m the first one to open!!!
> 
> I’m so excited!!! This big box is sitting on my dining room table AKA wrapping station with scissors ready to go!!
> View attachment 259936


Oh my. Careful Santa Clause doesn't jump out.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. I am getting ready to depart for my meeting. An hour's drive on a soggy and dark night 

I shall check in for the presents on my return


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh my. Careful Santa Clause doesn't jump out.
> View attachment 259937


Husband is away... I still have half a bottle of wine to empty in some way... Hmmm....


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm ready. I'm so looking forward to seeing what all the boxes contain!!!!!!! One of these years I may even participate.



You should Yvonne!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not SNAP here, but we’re out shopping, wifey to the bank, I’m having a cappucino.
> 
> View attachment 259935


Organic as well. Yum yum yum.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I am getting ready to depart for my meeting. An hour's drive on a soggy and dark night
> 
> I shall check in for the presents on my return



Be safe!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I am getting ready to depart for my meeting. An hour's drive on a soggy and dark night
> 
> I shall check in for the presents on my return


Hope your meeting is super short, Linda! It kinda snowed today here, after I've been telling daughter all about the Gulf Stream


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Husband is away... I still have half a bottle of wine to empty in some way... Hmmm....


There were a few others but I thought would be nice, but I was not sure if it would be allowed. [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

SO, I’m going to do some baking this morning. I’ll check back soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hope your meeting is super short, Linda! It kinda snowed today here, after I've been telling daughter all about the Gulf Stream


The thing to tell her is that the gulf stream is constantly shifting. It isn't static. If it moves slightly north or south the weather can change suddenly and radically. We're experts in it over here. Our weather is completely unpredictable over longer periods. Frequently they can't be accurate over more than a couple of days. Our weather presenters often put the gulf stream course on the weather maps to show why they're having to guess


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> SO, I’m going to do some baking this morning. I’ll check back soon.


SO, what you makkkiiinnnnggg?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> SO, I’m going to do some baking this morning. I’ll check back soon.


Ooh, presents AND cookies! It's Christmas already!!!!


----------



## Momof4

I watch Jeopardy too!! I get like 1-2 correct answers if I’m lucky!!
My sister husband gets almost all of them! 
He has been trying to get on the show! He missed the last scheduled online test or something like that because of work but he’ll try again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick collage from yesterday while you all get ready to open CDR packages...

My present to one and all.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The thing to tell her is that the gulf stream is constantly shifting. It isn't static. If it moves slightly north or south the weather can change suddenly and radically. We're experts in it over here. Our weather is completely unpredictable over longer periods. Frequently they can't be accurate over more than a couple of days. Our weather presenters often put the gulf stream course on the weather maps to show why they're having to guess


The problem with Gulf Stream is that the British Isles are on its way to Denmark. Otherwise we would have been a tropical paradise...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick collage from yesterday while you all get ready to open CDR packages...
> 
> My present to one and all.
> 
> View attachment 259938


Thank you, Mark! Possibly the most beautiful present of the Year!


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday to @Cowboy_Ken!!!


----------



## Momof4

Shoot, missing an ingredient! Now, I’m off to the store! 
I shall return!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Yvonne G posted:

Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?

*****

SO is another word to buy time, but it's more than that. It's turned into a verbal cue that says, "Start paying attention here." It's sharper to the ears than WELL, which is one the other choices to start the story.

I think the SO predicament stems from the "relaxation" of certain accepted rules of English that many of us (Yvonne's generation through mine) grew up learning.

Some of the rules as we learned them:
1. You have to use complete sentences. A complete sentence must have an independent clause complete with subject and predicate (verb part of the sentence).
2. If you list more than two items in a sentence, there's supposed to be a comma after the AND, in front of the last item. This is sometimes referred to as the "Oxford comma."
3. If the punctuation mark has a comma at the bottom, you put one space after it. If the punctuation mark has a period at the bottom, you put two spaces after it. [I STILL haven't forgiven Microsoft for futzing this one up.] There are exceptions for things like quotes, parentheses, and abbreviations, of course.

The SO issue Yvonne mentioned goes back to number 1. 

More to follow...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick collage from yesterday while you all get ready to open CDR packages...
> 
> My present to one and all.
> 
> View attachment 259938


That is so gorgeous. And the water is so blue it must be freezing cold.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday to @Cowboy_Ken!!!


A very Happy Birthday @Cowboy_Ken.
I hope it is an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Shoot, missing an ingredient! Now, I’m off to the store!
> I shall return!


You are just teasing us right?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Yvonne G posted:
> 
> Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?
> 
> *****
> 
> SO is another word to buy time, but it's more than that. It's turned into a verbal cue that says, "Start paying attention here." It's sharper to the ears than WELL, which is one the other choices to start the story.
> 
> I think the SO predicament stems from the "relaxation" of certain accepted rules of English that many of us (Yvonne's generation through mine) grew up learning.
> 
> Some of the rules as we learned them:
> 1. You have to use complete sentences. A complete sentence must have an independent clause complete with subject and predicate (verb part of the sentence).
> 2. If you list more than two items in a sentence, there's supposed to be a comma after the AND, in front of the last item. This is sometimes referred to as the "Oxford comma."
> 3. If the punctuation mark has a comma at the bottom, you put one space after it. If the punctuation mark has a period at the bottom, you put two spaces after it. [I STILL haven't forgiven Microsoft for futzing this one up.] There are exceptions for things like quotes, parentheses, and abbreviations, of course.
> 
> The SO issue Yvonne mentioned goes back to number 1.
> 
> More to follow...


Hmm. Going back many years to when I was at school.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I believe the SO at the beginning of a sentence rankles @Yvonne G for some of the same reasons we were taught that sentences should not begin with BECAUSE, or with conjunctions like BUT, OR, or AND. The underlying concept is that these words are supposed to string together and connect pieces of a sentence. To connect pieces of a sentence, you must have a piece of a sentence on each side of the word connecting them.

Again, accepted and actual usage of language continues to change and evolve. Many "rules" have been relaxed (or have fallen by the wayside). However, for those of us who had such rules drilled into us at an early age, the inconsistencies and "violations" still ruffle our feathers at times.

I have been trying to make peace with the SO at the beginning of a sentence by declaring it to be an interjection.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

While everyone is awaiting the TORTOISE gift opening party, I though I would share an orchid picture or two. We have had this one for several years, but it is the first time it has flowered.



I believe the cultivar name is Little Stars. It's a Brassavola nodosa or something like that.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> You are just teasing us right?



No!! I was missing shredded coconut 
And came home with $100 worth of groceries! 
I’m home now.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm looking forward to when the orchids can go back outside on the front porch.
This isn't the best picture, but the spray of pinkish flowers on the left side belongs to Rosy Sunset 'F' -- I didn't name her, but she's been a reliable bloomer for years. 


The purple flower spike that you see in the background, near the top of the picture, belongs to a Vanda type orchid. It had been working on a bloom stalk when we had to bring it in. Sadly, it didn't like the change, and the blooms collapsed before they opened. This would have been the first time one of our vanda types bloomed for us.


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> While everyone is awaiting the TORTOISE gift opening party, I though I would share an orchid picture or two. We have had this one for several years, but it is the first time it has flowered.
> View attachment 259948
> View attachment 259949
> 
> I believe the cultivar name is Little Stars. It's a Brassavola nodosa or something like that.



So pretty!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh my. Careful Santa Clause doesn't jump out.
> View attachment 259937



[emoji91] there should be a warning label!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> That is so gorgeous. And the water is so blue it must be freezing cold.



Beautiful gift!! 
You totally need to make a calendar!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> While everyone is awaiting the TORTOISE gift opening party, I though I would share an orchid picture or two. We have had this one for several years, but it is the first time it has flowered.
> View attachment 259948
> View attachment 259949
> 
> I believe the cultivar name is Little Stars. It's a Brassavola nodosa or something like that.


That is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> No!! I was missing shredded coconut
> And came home with $100 worth of groceries!
> I’m home now.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] You sure know how to shop quickly and most certainly up the suspense levels.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm looking forward to when the orchids can go back outside on the front porch.
> This isn't the best picture, but the spray of pinkish flowers on the left side belongs to Rosy Sunset 'F' -- I didn't name her, but she's been a reliable bloomer for years.
> View attachment 259960
> 
> The purple flower spike that you see in the background, near the top of the picture, belongs to a Vanda type orchid. It had been working on a bloom stalk when we had to bring it in. Sadly, it didn't like the change, and the blooms collapsed before they opened. This would have been the first time one of our vanda types bloomed for us.


[emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## Momof4

I can shop that store blindfolded!! 
My husband called me while I was there and I was short with him because I was on a mission!!


----------



## Momof4

5 minutes!!!
I’m just watching Dr. Phil to kill time!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I can shop that store blindfolded!!
> My husband called me while I was there and I was short with him because I was on a mission!!


Oh Shame. [emoji3] [emoji23] . I am sure he will understand when you explain.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> 5 minutes!!!
> I’m just watching Dr. Phil to kill time!


Was just about to ask if it was time yet.[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Momof4

I think I may video the opening and put up a YouTube link. 
It depends on if I like the video!


----------



## Moozillion

GAAAAAHHHHH!!!! I forgot we had talked about opening presents today!!!!
I will open mine NOW: just 1 hour late!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Is it time yet?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Oh my. Careful Santa Clause doesn't jump out.
> View attachment 259937


He can jump out for me anytime!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> He can jump out for me anytime!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Since this is my first year doing the TORTOISE gift exchange... Do we open them all at once, or one at a time, or what?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Since this is my first year doing the TORTOISE gift exchange... Do we open them all at once, or one at a time, or what?


I am not sure. I haven't done it before either.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My TORTOISE gift arrived in two boxes... Both of which are just begging to be opened!


----------



## Momof4

Sneak peak!!


----------



## Moozillion

WOOOHOOO!!!!!! I OPENED MY PACKAGE!!!!!!
And WOWIE!!!! Heather (Ellie may) REALLLY outdid herself!!!!

First a WONDERFUL card with a very sweet  note written on it!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> My TORTOISE gift arrived in two boxes... Both of which are just begging to be opened!
> View attachment 259967



Oh no, it says it’s just socks... [emoji33]


----------



## Moozillion

...THEN came wonderful BELGIAN CHOCOLATES (and no, I'm NOT sharing!!! Sorry- NOT sorry!!!! Really GOOD chocolate does NOT get shared in this house!!!  )




THEN came a BUNCH of decaffeinated teas!!!!!! What a GREAT selection!!!! And some are new to me!!!!





AND, believe it or not, THERE'S MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Starting on it here too! I have a little helper who’s been super curious for the past...almost three weeks!!



Here’s a hint as to where the package comes from...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's been too quiet... What are our regulars in Europe up to?  @JoesMum @Kristoff


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> ...THEN came wonderful BELGIAN CHOCOLATES (and no, I'm NOT sharing!!! Sorry- NOT sorry!!!! Really GOOD chocolate does NOT get shared in this house!!!  )
> 
> View attachment 259972
> 
> 
> THEN came a BUNCH of decaffeinated teas!!!!!! What a GREAT selection!!!! And some are new to me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259974
> 
> 
> 
> AND, believe it or not, THERE'S MORE!!!!!!



Oh wow, a present after Bea’s heart!! I can’t believe @EllieMay isn’t a seasoned TORTOISE participant yet who would really know what to send. Somehow she just did! [emoji106][emoji847][emoji8]


----------



## Moozillion

Last, but NOT least, a pair of  FANTASTIC: soft, warm TOTALLY ADORABLE kitty slipper socks!!!!!! 






They fit PERFECTLY!!!!! And they are SOOOOO soft and warm!!!!! 
THANK YOU SO MUCH HEATHER!!!!!!! A TOTALLY FANTASTIC bunch of gifts!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been too quiet... What are our regulars in Europe up to?  @JoesMum @Kristoff



Here!! Linda is off to a meeting unfortunately


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 259976
> 
> View attachment 259978
> 
> View attachment 259980



What a lovely mug!! Love love it!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Last, but NOT least, a pair of  FANTASTIC: soft, warm TOTALLY ADORABLE kitty slipper socks!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit PERFECTLY!!!!! And they are SOOOOO soft and warm!!!!!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH HEATHER!!!!!!! A TOTALLY FANTASTIC bunch of gifts!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259979



How purrfect!!!

We’re ripping the envelope:






It’s hard work, hey...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Last, but NOT least, a pair of  FANTASTIC: soft, warm TOTALLY ADORABLE kitty slipper socks!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit PERFECTLY!!!!! And they are SOOOOO soft and warm!!!!!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH HEATHER!!!!!!! A TOTALLY FANTASTIC bunch of gifts!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259979


What fantastic gifts.


----------



## Momof4

THANK YOU BEA!!! 
I love everything!!! 
I cannot wait to use everything and do some baking!!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 259976
> 
> View attachment 259978
> 
> View attachment 259980


Hmm. Perfect for your coffee in the morning.


----------



## Kristoff

The envelope gave in after some struggle. And inside is...




something nicely wrapped...


----------



## Momof4

I’ll post the video but I turned it off because I thought I had ruined it!
But here it goes. I did even get to where I saw the gifts!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> THANK YOU BEA!!!
> I love everything!!!
> I cannot wait to use everything and do some baking!!!
> 
> View attachment 259981
> 
> 
> View attachment 259982
> 
> View attachment 259983
> 
> View attachment 259984




You WERE going to bake, weren’t you? [emoji23][emoji85]

Those are lovely yummy things!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> THANK YOU BEA!!!
> I love everything!!!
> I cannot wait to use everything and do some baking!!!
> 
> View attachment 259981
> 
> 
> View attachment 259982
> 
> View attachment 259983
> 
> View attachment 259984


Ooohh yummy. Those look super yummy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Did you click “Home?”


Yes. The screen shot I posted is what happens when I click home. It's also what happens when I click "Newsfeed." It's like they think I'm a brand new member, and yet the show all the things I belong to.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’ll post the video but I turned it off because I thought I had ruined it!
> But here it goes. I did even get to where I saw the gifts!



ROFL about the kitty! Couldn’t wait for this moment either I guess [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji85]


----------



## Momof4

Bea, 
I love the coffee cup!!
That is totally something I would see in the store and admire it but not buy it for myself. 
That coffee looks sounds wonderful!! I’ll try it in the morning!! 
I’ve never had a beignet but have heard that they are delicious!!
@Moozillion


----------



## Pastel Tortie

First the smaller box...




Oooooh...


It's from Denmark! @Kristoff sent me an organizer!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> ROFL about the kitty! Couldn’t wait for this moment either I guess [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji85]



He doesn’t miss a thing!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Our next struggle is with the ribbon... 




And.... 




Dear me...


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Yvonne G posted:
> 
> Second thing is at the intermission when Alex talks to each contestant he usually mentions something to get them to relate a story. 99% of the time the contestant begins his or her story with "so". . . So, my mom and I were watching Jeopardy. . .So I was on a round the world trip. . . So my teacher asked for volunteers. . . What's with SO? Can't people relate a story without beginning with 'so'?
> 
> *****
> 
> SO is another word to buy time, but it's more than that. It's turned into a verbal cue that says, "Start paying attention here." It's sharper to the ears than WELL, which is one the other choices to start the story.
> 
> I think the SO predicament stems from the "relaxation" of certain accepted rules of English that many of us (Yvonne's generation through mine) grew up learning.
> 
> Some of the rules as we learned them:
> 1. You have to use complete sentences. A complete sentence must have an independent clause complete with subject and predicate (verb part of the sentence).
> 2. If you list more than two items in a sentence, there's supposed to be a comma after the AND, in front of the last item. This is sometimes referred to as the "Oxford comma."
> 3. If the punctuation mark has a comma at the bottom, you put one space after it. If the punctuation mark has a period at the bottom, you put two spaces after it. [I STILL haven't forgiven Microsoft for futzing this one up.] There are exceptions for things like quotes, parentheses, and abbreviations, of course.
> 
> The SO issue Yvonne mentioned goes back to number 1.
> 
> More to follow...


Sheesh! I feel like I've gone back to school. When's recess?


----------



## Momof4

Love the aftermath of gifts!!
I’m going to peak at the newspaper too!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ll post the video but I turned it off because I thought I had ruined it!
> But here it goes. I did even get to where I saw the gifts!


Sjoe that was a difficult package to open. And the suspense was killing me. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. The screen shot I posted is what happens when I click home. It's also what happens when I click "Newsfeed." It's like they think I'm a brand new member, and yet the show all the things I belong to.


Unfortunately I hardly ever use facebook.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I’ll post the video but I turned it off because I thought I had ruined it!
> But here it goes. I did even get to where I saw the gifts!


Sorry about the excessive tape, Kathy!
It has become a standard joke that our family OVER tapes everything, and packs objects within an inch of their life!!!!
I hope you enjoy!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yay, guys, she did it!!!




Come on, girl!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> While everyone is awaiting the TORTOISE gift opening party, I though I would share an orchid picture or two. We have had this one for several years, but it is the first time it has flowered.
> View attachment 259948
> View attachment 259949
> 
> I believe the cultivar name is Little Stars. It's a Brassavola nodosa or something like that.


That's beautiful!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Bea,
> I love the coffee cup!!
> That is totally something I would see in the store and admire it but not buy it for myself.
> That coffee looks sounds wonderful!! I’ll try it in the morning!!
> I’ve never had a beignet but have heard that they are delicious!!
> @Moozillion


So glad you like them!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 259994
> 
> 
> Our next struggle is with the ribbon...
> 
> View attachment 259995
> 
> 
> And....
> 
> View attachment 259996
> 
> 
> Dear me...
> 
> View attachment 259997


You are killing me "softly"....


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I feel like I've gone back to school. When's recess?


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love the aftermath of gifts!!
> I’m going to peak at the newspaper too!!
> View attachment 259998


And your kitty now has a Christmas present as well.


----------



## Kristoff

The first thing out is in my favorite color!!!




Is it a good luck charm, @CarolM? (Because that’s who my Secret Santa is, if .co.za didn’t give it away[emoji6])

Daughter wants to put it around her neck anyway! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The first thing out is in my favorite color!!!
> 
> View attachment 260001
> 
> 
> Is it a good luck charm, @CarolM? (Because that’s who my Secret Santa is, if .co.za didn’t give it away[emoji6])
> 
> Daughter wants to put it around her neck anyway! [emoji85][emoji23]


Lol. It is a macrame plant hanger. I made it myself. So you have a little bit of me in your home.


----------



## Kristoff

And the other thing out, which made the package quite heavy, is...




A beautifully illustrated book that we’re reading just about now!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!









Thank you so much, Carol, for this beautiful present!!!!! I’m so happy!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. It is a macrame plant hanger. I made it myself. So you have a little bit of me in your home.
> View attachment 260003



You made it yourself? I’m so impressed!!! Even more special now! And in my favorite color as I said. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’ll post the video but I turned it off because I thought I had ruined it!
> But here it goes. I did even get to where I saw the gifts!


That cat is just too dang cute!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And the other thing out, which made the package quite heavy, is...
> 
> View attachment 260002
> 
> 
> A beautifully illustrated book that we’re reading just about now!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260004
> 
> View attachment 260005
> 
> View attachment 260006
> View attachment 260007
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Carol, for this beautiful present!!!!! I’m so happy!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you. I am relieved that you like it. I actually wanted to get myself that book as well but it was the last one. I tried sticking to your parameters requested. Being not too big for future packing and your love of photography and books. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And the other thing out, which made the package quite heavy, is...
> 
> View attachment 260002
> 
> 
> A beautifully illustrated book that we’re reading just about now!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260004
> 
> View attachment 260005
> 
> View attachment 260006
> View attachment 260007
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Carol, for this beautiful present!!!!! I’m so happy!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


It is a beautiful story and I think or sincerely hope that you and your daughter will enjoy reading it.


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> Last, but NOT least, a pair of  FANTASTIC: soft, warm TOTALLY ADORABLE kitty slipper socks!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit PERFECTLY!!!!! And they are SOOOOO soft and warm!!!!!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH HEATHER!!!!!!! A TOTALLY FANTASTIC bunch of gifts!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 259979



You are so welcome!! You really made shopping easy and my heart is happy at your excitement! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> The first thing out is in my favorite color!!!
> 
> View attachment 260001
> 
> 
> Is it a good luck charm, @CarolM? (Because that’s who my Secret Santa is, if .co.za didn’t give it away[emoji6])
> 
> Daughter wants to put it around her neck anyway! [emoji85][emoji23]


I thought that was a macrame plant holder???????


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You made it yourself? I’m so impressed!!! Even more special now! And in my favorite color as I said. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> First the smaller box...
> View attachment 259991
> 
> View attachment 259992
> 
> Oooooh...
> View attachment 259993
> 
> It's from Denmark! @Kristoff sent me an organizer!



You’ve said you like calendars and such. And I just love that art impression of Copenhagen, with all the main landmarks in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yea! How fun!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> First the smaller box...
> View attachment 259991
> 
> View attachment 259992
> 
> Oooooh...
> View attachment 259993
> 
> It's from Denmark! @Kristoff sent me an organizer!


And what's in the other box?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I am relieved that you like it. I actually wanted to get myself that book as well but it was the last one. I tried sticking to your parameters requested. Being not too big for future packing and your love of photography and books. [emoji3]



Oh, how sweet. I’m sorry I got the last copy. We will really enjoy reading it though... [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I thought that was a macrame plant holder???????



Shows how much I know about plants... [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Sorry about the excessive tape, Kathy!
> It has become a standard joke that our family OVER tapes everything, and packs objects within an inch of their life!!!!
> I hope you enjoy!!!!


I am coming to you next time when I need something packed nice and safely.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> I am coming to next time when I need something packed nice and safely.


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

We’re missing @Bee62!
@Tidgy’s Dad, we’re opening our TORTOISE parcels


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, how sweet. I’m sorry I got the last copy. We will really enjoy reading it though... [emoji4][emoji8]


I'm not. It just makes it more special. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Where is Sabine? @Bee62


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 260008
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

I’m having such fun watching yall open in pictures but everything is loading so slow for me...[emoji19]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame. [emoji3] [emoji23] . I am sure he will understand when you explain.



And after he sees all the groceries? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m having such fun watching yall open in pictures but everything is loading so slow for me...[emoji19]


I am having to go out of CDR and back in to refresh so I don't miss any posts.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> GAAAAAHHHHH!!!! I forgot we had talked about opening presents today!!!!
> I will open mine NOW: just 1 hour late!!!



You were perfectly on time!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Since this is my first year doing the TORTOISE gift exchange... Do we open them all at once, or one at a time, or what?



Last year we took turns. But it doesn’t really matter. It’s all fun. [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m having such fun watching yall open in pictures but everything is loading so slow for me...[emoji19]


Our turn next. Lol we are having 3 Christmas parties this year. [emoji23] I am even more excited now.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. The screen shot I posted is what happens when I click home. It's also what happens when I click "Newsfeed." It's like they think I'm a brand new member, and yet the show all the things I belong to.



You’re probably not on it enough, so their algorithm hasn’t figured you out yet. Posts from a wine shop next door always come on top for me, for some reason... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am having to go out of CDR and back in to refresh so I don't miss any posts.



Me too!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Our turn next. Lol we are having 3 Christmas parties this year. [emoji23] I am even more excited now.



Can’t wait for yours and Heather’s to arrive too!


----------



## CarolM

Our Christmas tree which my boys put up for me yesterday.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

And in the second box that arrived... 



Starting with the red bag... Especially after I saw the card!



It reads: This is for those Bold moves 

This should be interesting...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And what's in the other box?



I guess it says “just socks again” on the package...


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Sorry about the excessive tape, Kathy!
> It has become a standard joke that our family OVER tapes everything, and packs objects within an inch of their life!!!!
> I hope you enjoy!!!!



That’s what makes it fun!!! I like the work it takes!!! 
I use a bit for the kids gifts because they open them so fast!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re probably not on it enough, so their algorithm hasn’t figured you out yet. Posts from a wine shop next door always come on top for me, for some reason... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I wonder why. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wonder why. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



I buy coffee from them! Honestly. 
Among other things... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I guess it says “just socks again” on the package...


I see there are some bold moves. [emoji33] [emoji33] How did Anne's turtle get in there?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I just stopped laughing long enough to take the picture... 


@Kristoff Lena, it's perfect!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just stopped laughing long enough to take the picture...
> View attachment 260015
> 
> @Kristoff Lena, it's perfect!



Glad you like it. Might come in handy... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just stopped laughing long enough to take the picture... [emoji14]
> View attachment 260015
> 
> @Kristoff Lena, it's perfect!


You really drawing out the suspense. [emoji102] [emoji102] [emoji102]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You really drawing out the suspense. [emoji102] [emoji102] [emoji102]



I even wondered if we’ve brought TFO down... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Now for the green bag...


With a card that reads...


This a typical Scandinavian Christmas elf. 

Lena, aren't these guys supposed to be trouble? 



Hello there!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You really drawing out the suspense. [emoji102] [emoji102] [emoji102]


I try...


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Now for the green bag...
> View attachment 260016
> 
> With a card that reads...
> View attachment 260017
> 
> This a typical Scandinavian Christmas elf.
> 
> Lena, aren't these guys supposed to be trouble?
> View attachment 260018
> 
> 
> Hello there!
> View attachment 260019



Only when you forget to leave out some rice pudding for them. [emoji33] I’m sure the cat-mittee will keep Little Ole at bay


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Kristoff Thank you, Lena! He's adorable!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Kristoff Thank you, Lena! He's adorable!
> View attachment 260020



Awww!! Love him!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Kristoff Thank you, Lena! He's adorable!
> View attachment 260020



You’re most welcome  
Det var så lidt [emoji1087]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I see there are some bold moves. [emoji33] [emoji33] How did Anne's turtle get in there?


Uh-oh... Is Bold missing again?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Can’t wait for yours and Heather’s to arrive too!



Meeeeetooooooooo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Now for the green bag...
> View attachment 260016
> 
> With a card that reads...
> View attachment 260017
> 
> This a typical Scandinavian Christmas elf.
> 
> Lena, aren't these guys supposed to be trouble?
> View attachment 260018
> 
> 
> Hello there!
> View attachment 260019


Ahh cute.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I guess it says “just socks again” on the package...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Uh-oh... Is Bold missing again?


Good thing you have a magnifying glass to find him with. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Wow the gifts are really fantastic. Now I really cannot wait. @Bee62 we are waiting for your gift to be revealed. No rush. NOT!![emoji23] [emoji23] says impatient me!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> You’ve said you like calendars and such. And I just love that art impression of Copenhagen, with all the main landmarks in there.


It's beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow the gifts are really fantastic. Now I really cannot wait. @Bee62 we are waiting for your gift to be revealed. No rush. NOT!![emoji23] [emoji23] says impatient me!!



Exactly. @Bee62, I have a flight to catch. Early tomorrow. Please please come and open your present!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Good luck, Ed! Give our love to your mom.
> So not cool about the room temps!


This is Wynfield Park


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is mom actually standing.
She got her hair "permed" for her birthday and spent 20 minutes brushing it....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is my general mood.
Kelly dared me to post this photo I made for her.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my general mood.
> Kelly dared me to post this photo I made for her.



Our Ed!!!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is mom actually standing.
> She got her hair "permed" for her birthday and spent 20 minutes brushing it....



Bless her heart!!


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my general mood.
> Kelly dared me to post this photo I made for her.



And you were daring enough to do it!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> THANK YOU BEA!!!
> I love everything!!!
> I cannot wait to use everything and do some baking!!!
> 
> View attachment 259981
> 
> 
> View attachment 259982
> 
> View attachment 259983
> 
> View attachment 259984


Man, what I would do for some of those donuts now. Have not had any four a long time!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my general mood.
> Kelly dared me to post this photo I made for her.


I love the pink bow. It makes you look so pretty. [emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Starting on it here too! I have a little helper who’s been super curious for the past...almost three weeks!!
> View attachment 259973
> 
> 
> Here’s a hint as to where the package comes from...
> View attachment 259975



ZA is too easy of a clue!


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my general mood.
> Kelly dared me to post this photo I made for her.



LMAO!! Luv it!!!


----------



## CarolM

Good night all.


----------



## Moozillion

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my general mood.
> Kelly dared me to post this photo I made for her.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good night from me, too!


----------



## Momof4

I was checking out my new goodies and I just noticed that this turtle mug is handmade!! So cool!!






@Moozillion


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good night all.



Good night Carol!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good night from me, too!



Goodnight to you too Lena


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 260008
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I see she's got her good luck talisman around her neck. Doesn't much like snakes, huh? Me neither!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Kristoff Thank you, Lena! He's adorable!
> View attachment 260020


When you lift his beard do you see his 'nether' parts?


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is Wynfield Park
> 
> View attachment 260022


It's a pretty big place.



ZEROPILOT said:


> This is mom actually standing.
> She got her hair "permed" for her birthday and spent 20 minutes brushing it....
> 
> View attachment 260023




It's good to see her standing. She's probably not used to arranging a curled head.


ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my general mood.
> Kelly dared me to post this photo I made for her.
> 
> View attachment 260024


Love the head band!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I love the pink bow. It makes you look so pretty. [emoji6]


I need all the help I can get!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> While everyone is awaiting the TORTOISE gift opening party, I though I would share an orchid picture or two. We have had this one for several years, but it is the first time it has flowered.
> View attachment 259948
> View attachment 259949
> 
> I believe the cultivar name is Little Stars. It's a Brassavola nodosa or something like that.


Beautiful. I have been advised to water them with warm water not cold... and mine promptly started to shoot a flower stem. It's days away from flowering now. I'll post a picture when it does


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Beautiful gift!!
> You totally need to make a calendar!!


Sorry are we talking Orchids, or that gentleman wearing a Christmas mas hat?


Oh, you mean Mark! Yes, they'd make a good calendar too


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been too quiet... What are our regulars in Europe up to?  @JoesMum @Kristoff


I am only just home from my meeting


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’ll post the video but I turned it off because I thought I had ruined it!
> But here it goes. I did even get to where I saw the gifts!


Your cat was staking a claim to the box before it was even empty [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

I just love the pictures of all the parcels. There are some very cool selections there! And as for Ed's picture... That's brilliant 

I must go to bed now. It's late and I am worn out. Not see you all tomorrow  x


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> When you lift his beard do you see his 'nether' parts?


I believe his nether parts will forever remain a mystery.


----------



## Moozillion

I was looking all over for me new kitty slipper socks from Heather...couldn't find them ANYWHERE...until I looked at hubby (napping in the recliner) and thought "HEY!!! Those socks look familiar!!!!"




...getting closer, they look VERY familiar!!!!!!





BUSTED!!!!




...and the slipper thief tries to look innocent...


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> I was looking all over for me new kitty slipper socks from Heather...couldn't find them ANYWHERE...until I looked at hubby (napping in the recliner) and thought "HEY!!! Those socks look familiar!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 260040
> 
> 
> ...getting closer, they look VERY familiar!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260041
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260042
> 
> 
> ...and the slipper thief tries to look innocent...
> 
> View attachment 260043



That is hilarious !!

I guess you have an idea for his stocking !


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> I was looking all over for me new kitty slipper socks from Heather...couldn't find them ANYWHERE...until I looked at hubby (napping in the recliner) and thought "HEY!!! Those socks look familiar!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 260040
> 
> 
> ...getting closer, they look VERY familiar!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260041
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260042
> 
> 
> ...and the slipper thief tries to look innocent...
> 
> View attachment 260043


Whahahaha.


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> I was looking all over for me new kitty slipper socks from Heather...couldn't find them ANYWHERE...until I looked at hubby (napping in the recliner) and thought "HEY!!! Those socks look familiar!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 260040
> 
> 
> ...getting closer, they look VERY familiar!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260041
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260042
> 
> 
> ...and the slipper thief tries to look innocent...
> 
> View attachment 260043



The cat-mittee is looking like he is supporting the thief [emoji35]


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Beautiful. I have been advised to water them with warm water not cold... and mine promptly started to shoot a flower stem. It's days away from flowering now. I'll post a picture when it does






Here are the buds


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I was up early to take JoesDad to the station. 

Daughter comes home for Christmas today. We won’t be in for long as we are joining JoesDad in London and heading to see the ballet Swan Lake. This isn’t the regular version; it’s Adam Cooper’s version with an all male cast. Daughter has been desperate to see this version for years and we got tickets for her birthday a couple of months back. 

Today is Day 20 and my Christmas song isn’t from my iTunes playlist today. It is, however, something that is being performed at nativity plays up and down the country this week. I know there are several tunes used for this song, but this is the version every British child learns as soon as they go to nursery. 

Away in a manger (the children are also signing in Makaton)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 260057
> 
> 
> Here are the buds


The ones that I had at home have all died. So sad, but the one that I have at work is hanging on, but no buds.


----------



## CarolM

And today's joke is:


----------



## Maro2Bear

I know, broken record here regarding the four lettered word of R A I N - but more tonight PLUS a bonus of gigh wind gusts over 50 mph.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I know, broken record here regarding the four lettered word of R A I N - but more tonight PLUS a bonus of gigh wind gusts over 50 mph.
> 
> View attachment 260080


Rain in North Florida today as well. No standing water in the front yard YET, but I'm considering wearing my hiking boots into work today. We're dressing casual this week, so I can get away with it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm a bit concerned that we haven't heard from Sabine...  I'm hoping that she's only having an internet connection issue or something.


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> I was looking all over for me new kitty slipper socks from Heather...couldn't find them ANYWHERE...until I looked at hubby (napping in the recliner) and thought "HEY!!! Those socks look familiar!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 260040
> 
> 
> ...getting closer, they look VERY familiar!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260041
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260042
> 
> 
> ...and the slipper thief tries to look innocent...
> 
> View attachment 260043



Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm a bit concerned that we haven't heard from Sabine...  I'm hoping that she's only having an internet connection issue or something.



I know!! I miss her singing and her!!!


----------



## JoesMum

@Bee62 Sabine 
Vielen Dank für mein Lieblingslied. Fröhliche Weihnachten x


----------



## Yvonne G

I found her on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Bee+Sings+by+Sabine+Lebensieg


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> I know, broken record here regarding the four lettered word of R A I N - but more tonight PLUS a bonus of gigh wind gusts over 50 mph.
> 
> View attachment 260080



I feel bad for all the people who are traveling over the weekend to visit family.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I feel bad for all the people who are traveling over the weekend to visit family.


Today is supposed to be the heaviest traffic day on the highways. So glad I don't have to be one of them!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep... lots of traffic coupled with nasty weather is a good combination for a good big old mess.

Meanwhile....now that the CDR are all hung over from present openings, I thought I’d update you all with a pix of Mr Snowman complete with his new long carrot nose.

Time to paint up and finish him off.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... lots of traffic coupled with nasty weather is a good combination for a good big old mess.
> 
> Meanwhile....now that the CDR are all hung over from present openings, I thought I’d update you all with a pix of Mr Snowman complete with his new long carrot nose.
> 
> Time to paint up and finish him off.
> 
> View attachment 260095


He is so cute.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... lots of traffic coupled with nasty weather is a good combination for a good big old mess.
> 
> Meanwhile....now that the CDR are all hung over from present openings, I thought I’d update you all with a pix of Mr Snowman complete with his new long carrot nose.
> 
> Time to paint up and finish him off.
> 
> View attachment 260095



So cute!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... lots of traffic coupled with nasty weather is a good combination for a good big old mess.
> 
> Meanwhile....now that the CDR are all hung over from present openings, I thought I’d update you all with a pix of Mr Snowman complete with his new long carrot nose.
> 
> Time to paint up and finish him off.
> 
> View attachment 260095


He's adorable. . . but. . . not being centered on his stand offends my sense of symmetry!  (or as my sister used to say, "It offends my sense of cemeteries."


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> He's adorable. . . but. . . not being centered on his stand offends my sense of symmetry! [emoji14] (or as my sister used to say, "It offends my sense of cemeteries."


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Everybody must be getting ready for Christmas as it far too quiet in here. 

Heelllooooooo, hello helllloooo hellloooo helllloooo.
Aaaaggghhhh there is an echo it is so empty. I wonder where Montgomery has disappeared to? I would like some hot chocolate. Wait I can't seem to find any jellyfish either! [emoji33] [emoji33] 
Silly? Willy? Snowleopard? Anybody in here. 
Okay I'll just go back to my corner and go to sleep. [emoji26] [emoji26] 
Before I go and forget Lena safe trip and have fun. 
Good night everyone.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay. Everybody must be getting ready for Christmas as it far too quiet in here.
> 
> Heelllooooooo, hello helllloooo hellloooo helllloooo.
> Aaaaggghhhh there is an echo it is so empty. I wonder where Montgomery has disappeared to? I would like some hot chocolate. Wait I can't seem to find any jellyfish either! [emoji33] [emoji33]
> Silly? Willy? Snowleopard? Anybody in here.
> Okay I'll just go back to my corner and go to sleep. [emoji26] [emoji26]
> Before I go and forget Lena safe trip and have fun.
> Good night everyone.



Good night Carol!!


----------



## EllieMay

View from a Texas highway today


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> He's adorable. . . but. . . not being centered on his stand offends my sense of symmetry!  (or as my sister used to say, "It offends my sense of cemeteries."



Don’t worry too much about the off center...that was just plopped there for the photo op.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji217]
I hope everyone is well during this busy season [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 260115
> 
> 
> View from a Texas highway today



Wonderful!


----------



## Yvonne G

I took in a pair of ornate box turtles and a male and two female Texas tortoises a couple years ago. The lady had to give them up because she was getting to be too infirm to go out into the back yard to tend to them. Because of the species, I told her I was going to keep them in my collection.

Every month since then I've received a $25 Walmart gift card in the mail to handle the food and supplies for the animals. I've told her many times she doesn't need to do this, but she insists. She was very committed to the animals and cried very hard when I came to get them.

Today there was a card from her in my P.O. box, and inside the card it says, "I hope this money makes it. I'm so blessed to have found you for my "babys". I will be 87 this 26th and my time is running out. The day will come when you won't hear from me.

Please, since the familys are sleeping, I want you to buy yourself something from me to you.

Thank you again!"

And there were three $10 bills in the envelope.

It's sad to think that she's feeling she's near the end. I think, in the Spring, when the tortoises wake up, I'll take one of them over to her house so she can see it.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a pair of ornate box turtles and a male and two female Texas tortoises a couple years ago. The lady had to give them up because she was getting to be too infirm to go out into the back yard to tend to them. Because of the species, I told her I was going to keep them in my collection.
> 
> Every month since then I've received a $25 Walmart gift card in the mail to handle the food and supplies for the animals. I've told her many times she doesn't need to do this, but she insists. She was very committed to the animals and cried very hard when I came to get them.
> 
> Today there was a card from her in my P.O. box, and inside the card it says, "I hope this money makes it. I'm so blessed to have found you for my "babys". I will be 87 this 26th and my time is running out. The day will come when you won't hear from me.
> 
> Please, since the familys are sleeping, I want you to buy yourself something from me to you.
> 
> Thank you again!"
> 
> And there were three $10 bills in the envelope.
> 
> It's sad to think that she's feeling she's near the end. I think, in the Spring, when the tortoises wake up, I'll take one of them over to her house so she can see it.



Omg.. that brings tears to my eyes..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Omg.. that brings tears to my eyes..



Very sad and nice story too. I’m sure a tort visit in Springtime would be really lift the spirits.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a pair of ornate box turtles and a male and two female Texas tortoises a couple years ago. The lady had to give them up because she was getting to be too infirm to go out into the back yard to tend to them. Because of the species, I told her I was going to keep them in my collection.
> 
> Every month since then I've received a $25 Walmart gift card in the mail to handle the food and supplies for the animals. I've told her many times she doesn't need to do this, but she insists. She was very committed to the animals and cried very hard when I came to get them.
> 
> Today there was a card from her in my P.O. box, and inside the card it says, "I hope this money makes it. I'm so blessed to have found you for my "babys". I will be 87 this 26th and my time is running out. The day will come when you won't hear from me.
> 
> Please, since the familys are sleeping, I want you to buy yourself something from me to you.
> 
> Thank you again!"
> 
> And there were three $10 bills in the envelope.
> 
> It's sad to think that she's feeling she's near the end. I think, in the Spring, when the tortoises wake up, I'll take one of them over to her house so she can see it.



Okay, I just cried reading this!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m cleaning and made cupcakes for my sons 15th birthday! 
Tonight we will have a birthday dinner out.


----------



## Momof4

Time to vacuum and mop!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a pair of ornate box turtles and a male and two female Texas tortoises a couple years ago. The lady had to give them up because she was getting to be too infirm to go out into the back yard to tend to them. Because of the species, I told her I was going to keep them in my collection.
> 
> Every month since then I've received a $25 Walmart gift card in the mail to handle the food and supplies for the animals. I've told her many times she doesn't need to do this, but she insists. She was very committed to the animals and cried very hard when I came to get them.
> 
> Today there was a card from her in my P.O. box, and inside the card it says, "I hope this money makes it. I'm so blessed to have found you for my "babys". I will be 87 this 26th and my time is running out. The day will come when you won't hear from me.
> 
> Please, since the familys are sleeping, I want you to buy yourself something from me to you.
> 
> Thank you again!"
> 
> And there were three $10 bills in the envelope.
> 
> It's sad to think that she's feeling she's near the end. I think, in the Spring, when the tortoises wake up, I'll take one of them over to her house so she can see it.


Oh that is so sweet and really sad. I think letting her see her lost babies is a great idea.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m cleaning and made cupcakes for my sons 15th birthday!
> Tonight we will have a birthday dinner out.
> View attachment 260117


Happy happy Birthday Kathy's son. Hope he has an awesome day. [emoji95] [emoji94] [emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji94] [emoji93] [emoji92] [emoji95]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Time to vacuum and mop!


Okay I'll pull up an armadillo and watch. I will let you know if there are any spots you have left out!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m cleaning and made cupcakes for my sons 15th birthday!
> Tonight we will have a birthday dinner out.
> View attachment 260117


What a nice collage! (LOL! No teeth, then braces!!!)


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Okay I'll pull up an armadillo and watch. I will let you know if there are any spots you have left out!
> View attachment 260118



Oh boy!! I hope he doesn’t check under the bed!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Well my Cherryhead egg from Tortstork has arrived! One of the clutchmates hatched a few days ago so this one should be pipping anytime hopefully, fingers crossed. Stay tuned.....


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Oh boy!! I hope he doesn’t check under the bed!


o-O that's the first place he checks, then behind and under the fridge, on top of the stove, behind and under the microwave and don't let him in the bathroom. [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] And whatever you do, don't just don't allow him in the attic or garage. You will never shut him up if finds a mess there.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my Cherryhead egg from Tortstork has arrived! One of the clutchmates hatched a few days ago so this one should be pipping anytime hopefully, fingers crossed. Stay tuned.....
> View attachment 260121
> View attachment 260122


So exciting. Any chance of a Christmas baby?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> So exciting. Any chance of a Christmas baby?


Possible but hopefully sooner, I have no patience. I'm like a nervous father walking in looking in the incubator every 5 minutes lol


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Okay I'll pull up an armadillo and watch. I will let you know if there are any spots you have left out!
> View attachment 260118


Ok, now, that is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my Cherryhead egg from Tortstork has arrived! One of the clutchmates hatched a few days ago so this one should be pipping anytime hopefully, fingers crossed. Stay tuned.....
> View attachment 260121
> View attachment 260122



Wow, fingers crossed.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> What a nice collage! (LOL! No teeth, then braces!!!)



Thank you! 
His braces came off last week. I just haven’t gotten a good pic of him. 
Teenage boys don’t like their photos taken. 
I may get one at dinner.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Breaking news....

*Tsunami Alert Issued After 7.5-Magnitude Quake Hits Russia's Kamchatka Coast*
20:19 20.12.2018(updated 20:47 20.12.2018) 
According to the United States Geological Survey (USGS), a quake struck 88 km (55 miles) west-southwest of Nikol'skoye, located on Russia's Kamchatka.

The earthquake in the Russian region was confirmed Thursday by the Geophysical Service of the Russian Academy of Sciences.

According to seismologists, the earthquake struck at about 5:01 a.m. local time (17:31 PM GMT).

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center (PTWC) has issued a tsunami alert within a radius of some 186 miles from the epicentre.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking news....
> 
> *Tsunami Alert Issued After 7.5-Magnitude Quake Hits Russia's Kamchatka Coast*
> 20:19 20.12.2018(updated 20:47 20.12.2018)
> According to the United States Geological Survey (USGS), a quake struck 88 km (55 miles) west-southwest of Nikol'skoye, located on Russia's Kamchatka.
> 
> The earthquake in the Russian region was confirmed Thursday by the Geophysical Service of the Russian Academy of Sciences.
> 
> According to seismologists, the earthquake struck at about 5:01 a.m. local time (17:31 PM GMT).
> 
> The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center (PTWC) has issued a tsunami alert within a radius of some 186 miles from the epicentre.


 Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Okay, I just cried reading this!!



Snappish


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my Cherryhead egg from Tortstork has arrived! One of the clutchmates hatched a few days ago so this one should be pipping anytime hopefully, fingers crossed. Stay tuned.....
> View attachment 260121
> View attachment 260122



Yayyyyyyy!!!! Can’t wait!!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Possible but hopefully sooner, I have no patience. I'm like a nervous father walking in looking in the incubator every 5 minutes lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I would be too!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> o-O that's the first place he checks, then behind and under the fridge, on top of the stove, behind and under the microwave and don't let him in the bathroom. [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] And whatever you do, don't just don't allow him in the attic or garage. You will never shut him up if finds a mess there.



He would probably get lost and die in my garage!!! [emoji847]


----------



## Momof4

I need help guys!!

My sister in law who had breast cancer at 26 was free and clear for a few years just found out that it has moved to her bones! 
They said it’s not an “aggressive” type and will pump her full of drugs.

Well, I heard that she is keeping to herself for now. 
I want to send my brother an encouraging text. We don’t ever talk on the phone. 

I just don’t know what to say. Can you help me? 
I’m not good with words.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my Cherryhead egg from Tortstork has arrived! One of the clutchmates hatched a few days ago so this one should be pipping anytime hopefully, fingers crossed. Stay tuned.....
> View attachment 260121
> View attachment 260122



That is so exciting!! 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my Cherryhead egg from Tortstork has arrived! One of the clutchmates hatched a few days ago so this one should be pipping anytime hopefully, fingers crossed. Stay tuned.....
> View attachment 260121
> View attachment 260122


So exciting!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> o-O that's the first place he checks, then behind and under the fridge, on top of the stove, behind and under the microwave and don't let him in the bathroom. [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] And whatever you do, don't just don't allow him in the attic or garage. You will never shut him up if finds a mess there.


Just change all the lamps to a lower wattage so he can't see as well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I need help guys!!
> 
> My sister in law who had breast cancer at 26 was free and clear for a few years just found out that it has moved to her bones!
> They said it’s not an “aggressive” type and will pump her full of drugs.
> 
> Well, I heard that she is keeping to herself for now.
> I want to send my brother an encouraging text. We don’t ever talk on the phone.
> 
> I just don’t know what to say. Can you help me?
> I’m not good with words.


Some days and some situations, I'm good with words. Others... Not so much. 

Seriously, though, I might be inclined to go with something like... I heard about ____. Sending warmest, kindest, most healing thoughts and thinking about both of you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Momof4 You might follow it up with "I'm here for you."

Does that help at all?


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Momof4 You might follow it up with "I'm here for you."
> 
> Does that help at all?



Yes!! Thank you!!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Possible but hopefully sooner, I have no patience. I'm like a nervous father walking in looking in the incubator every 5 minutes lol


Whahaha, I am sure you are. I would be doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking news....
> 
> *Tsunami Alert Issued After 7.5-Magnitude Quake Hits Russia's Kamchatka Coast*
> 20:19 20.12.2018(updated 20:47 20.12.2018)
> According to the United States Geological Survey (USGS), a quake struck 88 km (55 miles) west-southwest of Nikol'skoye, located on Russia's Kamchatka.
> 
> The earthquake in the Russian region was confirmed Thursday by the Geophysical Service of the Russian Academy of Sciences.
> 
> According to seismologists, the earthquake struck at about 5:01 a.m. local time (17:31 PM GMT).
> 
> The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center (PTWC) has issued a tsunami alert within a radius of some 186 miles from the epicentre.


Stay safe.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I would be too!!!


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> He would probably get lost and die in my garage!!! [emoji847]


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I need help guys!!
> 
> My sister in law who had breast cancer at 26 was free and clear for a few years just found out that it has moved to her bones!
> They said it’s not an “aggressive” type and will pump her full of drugs.
> 
> Well, I heard that she is keeping to herself for now.
> I want to send my brother an encouraging text. We don’t ever talk on the phone.
> 
> I just don’t know what to say. Can you help me?
> I’m not good with words.


This is a difficult one, I always struggle with this as well. The trick is to say what you feel in the heart.

Something along the lines of:

I have just heard about (your sisters name) and the cancer coming back. Please know that we are all thinking of you both and if there is anything that you need, please do not hesitate to let me know. I will be keeping you in my prayers and sincerely believe that (your sisters name) can beat this like she did the first time. Stay strong and Love you guys lots.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> This is a difficult one, I always struggle with this as well. The trick is to say what you feel in the heart.
> 
> Something along the lines of:
> 
> I have just heard about (your sisters name) and the cancer coming back. Please know that we are all thinking of you both and if there is anything that you need, please do not hesitate to let me know. I will be keeping you in my prayers and sincerely believe that (your sisters name) can beat this like she did the first time. Stay strong and Love you guys lots.


@Momof4 Having said the above, I will be thinking of you guys and will keep your sister in my prayers. Cancer is such difficult disease to handle but is not impossible to beat. My Mother had cancer and died from it, but at the same time my father also had it and has been living for many years and still lives today. Also keep in mind that today the treatments have advanced quite a lot and are much better than they ever were before.


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday Everyone,
Today is my last day at work and then I am on holiday, although it looks like that I might just have to come in on the 27th as one of our vessels has been delayed which was supposed to come in today.

Anyway such is the working life.

And today's joke is:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all.

@Kristoff gets to celebrate Yalda day during her trip..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Crazy Winter weather....yes, lots of rain, but the storms sweeping up here from the South brought lots of moist, humid hot air too. It’s 62F outside this morning....25 degrees warmer than yesterday! Crazy!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I need help guys!!
> 
> My sister in law who had breast cancer at 26 was free and clear for a few years just found out that it has moved to her bones!
> They said it’s not an “aggressive” type and will pump her full of drugs.
> 
> Well, I heard that she is keeping to herself for now.
> I want to send my brother an encouraging text. We don’t ever talk on the phone.
> 
> I just don’t know what to say. Can you help me?
> I’m not good with words.



Maybe just a simple “ I love you no matter what,
and am here if you need me” ???

Prayers and hugs Kathy!


----------



## JoesMum

Day 21 before I catch up!

Greg Lake: I believe in Father Christmas


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... lots of traffic coupled with nasty weather is a good combination for a good big old mess.
> 
> Meanwhile....now that the CDR are all hung over from present openings, I thought I’d update you all with a pix of Mr Snowman complete with his new long carrot nose.
> 
> Time to paint up and finish him off.
> 
> View attachment 260095


I love it!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Happy Friday Y’all! 
Last day of work for 2 wks for me.. YAYYY ! Today is Hubbys bday. December is really breaking my poor piggy bank. We did a light tour in Tyler last night (Santa land). It was gorgeous but I couldn’t get photos because I was driving:-(. I did run into this guy though...


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a pair of ornate box turtles and a male and two female Texas tortoises a couple years ago. The lady had to give them up because she was getting to be too infirm to go out into the back yard to tend to them. Because of the species, I told her I was going to keep them in my collection.
> 
> Every month since then I've received a $25 Walmart gift card in the mail to handle the food and supplies for the animals. I've told her many times she doesn't need to do this, but she insists. She was very committed to the animals and cried very hard when I came to get them.
> 
> Today there was a card from her in my P.O. box, and inside the card it says, "I hope this money makes it. I'm so blessed to have found you for my "babys". I will be 87 this 26th and my time is running out. The day will come when you won't hear from me.
> 
> Please, since the familys are sleeping, I want you to buy yourself something from me to you.
> 
> Thank you again!"
> 
> And there were three $10 bills in the envelope.
> 
> It's sad to think that she's feeling she's near the end. I think, in the Spring, when the tortoises wake up, I'll take one of them over to her house so she can see it.


How lovely and how sad as well. It will be good of she can see her tort again


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay I'll pull up an armadillo and watch. I will let you know if there are any spots you have left out!
> View attachment 260118


It is good to know that Roomies can be relied on to be so helpful [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I need help guys!!
> 
> My sister in law who had breast cancer at 26 was free and clear for a few years just found out that it has moved to her bones!
> They said it’s not an “aggressive” type and will pump her full of drugs.
> 
> Well, I heard that she is keeping to herself for now.
> I want to send my brother an encouraging text. We don’t ever talk on the phone.
> 
> I just don’t know what to say. Can you help me?
> I’m not good with words.


I don't think you need to be good with words. Just knowing your there to support him come what may will be a comfort. Massive electronic hug from me.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Happy Friday Y’all!
> Last day of work for 2 wks for me.. YAYYY ! Today is Hubbys bday. December is really breaking my poor piggy bank. We did a light tour in Tyler last night (Santa land). It was gorgeous but I couldn’t get photos because I was driving:-(. I did run into this guy though...
> View attachment 260183


So cute!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I know!! I miss her singing and her!!!


Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
Btw. Are you working for the Department of agriculture ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

I have had a rather frantic 24 hours.

Daughter drove home yesterday and we went straight up to London to watch Mathew Bourne's Swan Lake at the Sadler's Wells theatre. It was brilliant! The swans are all male rather than the traditional female so the story is not the traditional one, although the music is as expected. It's actually quite funny in places and I would recommend this version to those who have never seen a ballet before.

Our journey home was problematic. A lineside fire meant all trains were suspended. "Please use an alternative route" There is no alternative route! A taxi home, yes we did look, would have cost £180! Fortunately a train to Sevenoaks appeared which would at least get us into Kent so we caught that. The train limped down the line and got held at Orpington. Daughter spotted a train for Tonbridge was leaving from another platform so we sprinted over the bridge and caught that finally getting home after 1am!!

This morning's madness has been my swim, a hasty breakfast, my Governor school end of term carol service, a hellish trip to the supermarket to buy the last of the groceries this side of Christmas, making a large pan of soup which is currently simmering on the hob, submitting claims for refunds on the train tickets for yesterday... and finally sitting down with a cuppa and catching up with the CDR!

Here are a couple of pictures of the interior of the church where the carol service is held. It is so pretty!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> @Bee62 Sabine
> Vielen Dank für mein Lieblingslied. Fröhliche Weihnachten x


Sorry that you have to search on Youtube for this video. I wanted to post it here today. But I have another one to post:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
> Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
> Btw. Are you working for the Department of agriculture ?
> View attachment 260184
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189


Guilty as charged.  I didn't do a fancy job wrapping everything, as I wanted to make sure the package would clear Customs smoothly. (I hope that's okay.)


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Guilty as charged.  I didn't do a fancy job wrapping everything, as I wanted to make sure the package would clear Customs smoothly. (I hope that's okay.)


It is !


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I have had a rather frantic 24 hours.
> 
> Daughter drove home yesterday and we went straight up to London to watch Mathew Bourne's Swan Lake at the Sadler's Wells theatre. It was brilliant! The swans are all male rather than the traditional female so the story is not the traditional one, although the music is as expected. It's actually quite funny in places and I would recommend this version to those who have never seen a ballet before.
> 
> Our journey home was problematic. A lineside fire meant all trains were suspended. "Please use an alternative route" There is no alternative route! A taxi home, yes we did look, would have cost £180! Fortunately a train to Sevenoaks appeared which would at least get us into Kent so we caught that. The train limped down the line and got held at Orpington. Daughter spotted a train for Tonbridge was leaving from another platform so we sprinted over the bridge and caught that finally getting home after 1am!!
> 
> This morning's madness has been my swim, a hasty breakfast, my Governor school end of term carol service, a hellish trip to the supermarket to buy the last of the groceries this side of Christmas, making a large pan of soup which is currently simmering on the hob, submitting claims for refunds on the train tickets for yesterday... and finally sitting down with a cuppa and catching up with the CDR!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the interior of the church where the carol service is held. It is so pretty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 260191
> View attachment 260192



Wow!! You must be beat!!! And still made your swim.... good for you!!! At least you & daughter got some good time in even if it was stuck on trains.. 

Beautiful church!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Sorry that you have to search on Youtube for this video. I wanted to post it here today. But I have another one to post:



Beautiful again!! Have I told you yet that I ADORE that tortoise pendent you’re wearing? I do!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Sorry that you have to search on Youtube for this video. I wanted to post it here today. But I have another one to post:


I didn't have to search. I subscribe to your youtube and got a notification when it appeared 

* Disappears to listen to the next one *


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I have had a rather frantic 24 hours.
> 
> Daughter drove home yesterday and we went straight up to London to watch Mathew Bourne's Swan Lake at the Sadler's Wells theatre. It was brilliant! The swans are all male rather than the traditional female so the story is not the traditional one, although the music is as expected. It's actually quite funny in places and I would recommend this version to those who have never seen a ballet before.
> 
> Our journey home was problematic. A lineside fire meant all trains were suspended. "Please use an alternative route" There is no alternative route! A taxi home, yes we did look, would have cost £180! Fortunately a train to Sevenoaks appeared which would at least get us into Kent so we caught that. The train limped down the line and got held at Orpington. Daughter spotted a train for Tonbridge was leaving from another platform so we sprinted over the bridge and caught that finally getting home after 1am!!
> 
> This morning's madness has been my swim, a hasty breakfast, my Governor school end of term carol service, a hellish trip to the supermarket to buy the last of the groceries this side of Christmas, making a large pan of soup which is currently simmering on the hob, submitting claims for refunds on the train tickets for yesterday... and finally sitting down with a cuppa and catching up with the CDR!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the interior of the church where the carol service is held. It is so pretty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 260191
> View attachment 260192



Drones by air and Gremlins by rail. Makes for terrible travel, now mix in some rain, slett and snow!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I didn't have to search. I subscribe to your youtube and got a notification when it appeared
> 
> * Disappears to listen to the next one *


You realize it will probably be Sabine's singing that gets me to finally sign up on YouTube...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
> Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
> View attachment 260184
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189


By the way... I wanted to mention a couple things about the contents of the package I sent Sabine. 

First, the green patterned insulated bag is from Publix (under their own brand). Publix is a grocery store chain that started out in Florida and continues to grow with their headquarters in Central Florida. I don't know if you remember me talking about Publix before, but it certainly makes the top ten list of what Florida residents associate with Florida (and one of the things they miss most when they move away from Florida).

Second is the blue and white plastic gadget. It isn't exactly intuitive as to what it is, and I needed instruction myself to realize what it was. Sabine, if you will flip it over to the back, you will see an open circle. Pull that circle down, and it turns into stand for your mobile phone (or possibly even a small tablet). The textured blue surface keeps it from sliding.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I need help guys!!
> 
> My sister in law who had breast cancer at 26 was free and clear for a few years just found out that it has moved to her bones!
> They said it’s not an “aggressive” type and will pump her full of drugs.
> 
> Well, I heard that she is keeping to herself for now.
> I want to send my brother an encouraging text. We don’t ever talk on the phone.
> 
> I just don’t know what to say. Can you help me?
> I’m not good with words.


That's hard to hear. I hate cancer. My daughter also has a "slow growing" type of cancer (some sort of lymphoma). She has a monthly infusion that makes her sick. We have chosen to not talk about it. When she first found out, I asked all kinds of questions so I would know what she's going through and what to expect. I told her I was sorry this is happening to her and that if she ever needs a shoulder to cry on or someone to talk to, I would listen and let her vent.

I don't think you can say much more than that.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
> Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
> Btw. Are you working for the Department of agriculture ?
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189
> View attachment 260190
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189



What cool gifts!!! 
Sorry you missed the day!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I adhered fairly well to the TORTOISE gift guidelines. Gift giving season conveniently coincided with our office needing to clear out our inventory of certain items, so I was able to include some extra items in Sabine's package.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> This is a difficult one, I always struggle with this as well. The trick is to say what you feel in the heart.
> 
> Something along the lines of:
> 
> I have just heard about (your sisters name) and the cancer coming back. Please know that we are all thinking of you both and if there is anything that you need, please do not hesitate to let me know. I will be keeping you in my prayers and sincerely believe that (your sisters name) can beat this like she did the first time. Stay strong and Love you guys lots.


@Momof4 I like Carol's wording, too. I think a slightly modified version (appropriate for both of them) would go really well in a card mailed to your brother and his wife. Getting a card in the mail would be sweet because it's unexpected.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks for the ideas. I’ll put something together today. 
I just can’t believe they have to go thuggish crap again! 
They’ve been together about 8 yrs and married for one! 
I think they are still paying off medical bills from the first time. 
They froze some of her eggs so they could try to start a family and now a set back.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That's hard to hear. I hate cancer. My daughter also has a "slow growing" type of cancer (some sort of lymphoma). She has a monthly infusion that makes her sick. We have chosen to not talk about it. When she first found out, I asked all kinds of questions so I would know what she's going through and what to expect. I told her I was sorry this is happening to her and that if she ever needs a shoulder to cry on or someone to talk to, I would listen and let her vent.
> 
> I don't think you can say much more than that.




I agree! Cancer sucks! 

Let’s not talk about it during Christmas. I want to keep it cheery.


----------



## Momof4

I took a few pics this morning. 
The morning ritual with 3 begging dogs, sunrise and the view from my seat while watching tv and drinking my coffee.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics this morning.
> The morning ritual with 3 begging dogs, sunrise and the view from my seat while watching tv and drinking my coffee.
> View attachment 260194
> 
> 
> View attachment 260195
> 
> 
> View attachment 260196
> 
> 
> View attachment 260197


The sky is amazing!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My box turtle pleasantly surprised me last night. She has been sleeping lately, for the most part. I occasionally see debris in the turtle pool in her enclosure and other signs indicating that she emerges at least briefly, every few days.

Well, last night I walked into the large master bathroom (where her enclosure is) and saw this.


I haven't seen her bask openly since she was a baby. Best thing is, she was on top of the resin log hide. This is a first. I usually purchase hides with dual use in mind, but this is the first time I've seen her get on top of one. Especially out in the open. I thought she would disappear quickly, like she normally does when someone glimpses her. But this time she stayed out, content under the basking light and (I think) listening to the heavy rain outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
> Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
> Btw. Are you working for the Department of agriculture ?
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189
> View attachment 260190
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189


I like that can colander idea. I wouldn't mind having one of those.


Pastel Tortie said:


> By the way... I wanted to mention a couple things about the contents of the package I sent Sabine.
> 
> First, the green patterned insulated bag is from Publix (under their own brand). Publix is a grocery store chain that started out in Florida and continues to grow with their headquarters in Central Florida. I don't know if you remember me talking about Publix before, but it certainly makes the top ten list of what Florida residents associate with Florida (and one of the things they miss most when they move away from Florida).
> 
> Second is the blue and white plastic gadget. It isn't exactly intuitive as to what it is, and I needed instruction myself to realize what it was. Sabine, if you will flip it over to the back, you will see an open circle. Pull that circle down, and it turns into stand for your mobile phone (or possibly even a small tablet). The textured blue surface keeps it from sliding.




Aw. . . I want one of those too!!! For my Kindle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> My box turtle pleasantly surprised me last night. She has been sleeping lately, for the most part. I occasionally see debris in the turtle pool in her enclosure and other signs indicating that she emerges at least briefly, every few days.
> 
> Well, last night I walked into the large master bathroom (where her enclosure is) and saw this.
> View attachment 260198
> 
> I haven't seen her bask openly since she was a baby. Best thing is, she was on top of the resin log hide. This is a first. I usually purchase hides with dual use in mind, but this is the first time I've seen her get on top of one. Especially out in the open. I thought she would disappear quickly, like she normally does when someone glimpses her. But this time she stayed out, content under the basking light and (I think) listening to the heavy rain outside.


That's interesting, because in the 'real world' they do come out in the rain, I think to look for worms.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics this morning.
> The morning ritual with 3 begging dogs, sunrise and the view from my seat while watching tv and drinking my coffee.
> View attachment 260194
> 
> 
> View attachment 260195
> 
> 
> View attachment 260196
> 
> 
> View attachment 260197




Wow..what a sunrise!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> The sky is amazing!



We have had some beautiful ones lately! It’s all over our news channels too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I like that can colander idea. I wouldn't mind having one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. . . I want one of those too!!! For my Kindle.


Actually, I found the can colander at Walmart, in the kitchen gadgets section. I saw it and immediately thought it would be great to separate superworms from their bedding. Then it occurred to me it could have plenty of other uses, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

This is a picture from many months ago (maybe a year or so, because she didn't fit on those 2 inch square tiles for long). It was during one of my Gulf Coast box turtle's soaks. Here Junior is demonstrating the famous "Superman" basking pose favored by many aquatic turtles.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> This is a picture from many months ago (maybe a year or so, because she didn't fit on those 2 inch square tiles for long). It was during one of my Gulf Coast box turtle's soaks. Here Junior is demonstrating the famous "Superman" basking pose favored by many aquatic turtles.
> View attachment 260199


I love little box turtles!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Crazy Winter weather....yes, lots of rain, but the storms sweeping up here from the South brought lots of moist, humid hot air too. It’s 62F outside this morning....25 degrees warmer than yesterday! Crazy!


That is crazy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Happy Friday Y’all!
> Last day of work for 2 wks for me.. YAYYY ! Today is Hubbys bday. December is really breaking my poor piggy bank. We did a light tour in Tyler last night (Santa land). It was gorgeous but I couldn’t get photos because I was driving:-(. I did run into this guy though...
> View attachment 260183


Oh is that one of our arnadalillo's?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It is good to know that Roomies can be relied on to be so helpful [emoji849][emoji23]


Of course we are. We love pointing out all the spots missed. Now if I had to clean them for you too that would be extra!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
> Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
> Btw. Are you working for the Department of agriculture ?
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189
> View attachment 260190
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189


Oohh what lovely stuff. That cooling gel should come in handy for you, in the summer time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I have had a rather frantic 24 hours.
> 
> Daughter drove home yesterday and we went straight up to London to watch Mathew Bourne's Swan Lake at the Sadler's Wells theatre. It was brilliant! The swans are all male rather than the traditional female so the story is not the traditional one, although the music is as expected. It's actually quite funny in places and I would recommend this version to those who have never seen a ballet before.
> 
> Our journey home was problematic. A lineside fire meant all trains were suspended. "Please use an alternative route" There is no alternative route! A taxi home, yes we did look, would have cost £180! Fortunately a train to Sevenoaks appeared which would at least get us into Kent so we caught that. The train limped down the line and got held at Orpington. Daughter spotted a train for Tonbridge was leaving from another platform so we sprinted over the bridge and caught that finally getting home after 1am!!
> 
> This morning's madness has been my swim, a hasty breakfast, my Governor school end of term carol service, a hellish trip to the supermarket to buy the last of the groceries this side of Christmas, making a large pan of soup which is currently simmering on the hob, submitting claims for refunds on the train tickets for yesterday... and finally sitting down with a cuppa and catching up with the CDR!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the interior of the church where the carol service is held. It is so pretty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 260191
> View attachment 260192


That is lovely. And so sorry that last night was so problematic for you. At least you got home all safe and sound eventually.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> By the way... I wanted to mention a couple things about the contents of the package I sent Sabine.
> 
> First, the green patterned insulated bag is from Publix (under their own brand). Publix is a grocery store chain that started out in Florida and continues to grow with their headquarters in Central Florida. I don't know if you remember me talking about Publix before, but it certainly makes the top ten list of what Florida residents associate with Florida (and one of the things they miss most when they move away from Florida).
> 
> Second is the blue and white plastic gadget. It isn't exactly intuitive as to what it is, and I needed instruction myself to realize what it was. Sabine, if you will flip it over to the back, you will see an open circle. Pull that circle down, and it turns into stand for your mobile phone (or possibly even a small tablet). The textured blue surface keeps it from sliding.


Perfect for Sabine. She can use it for her phone when she records her songs.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I’ll put something together today.
> I just can’t believe they have to go thuggish crap again!
> They’ve been together about 8 yrs and married for one!
> I think they are still paying off medical bills from the first time.
> They froze some of her eggs so they could try to start a family and now a set back.


It is such a hard thing to go through not only for the person with the cancer but for the family as well. I really feel for you guys and am thinking of you. Big Hugs from me to you and your sister and her husband.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics this morning.
> The morning ritual with 3 begging dogs, sunrise and the view from my seat while watching tv and drinking my coffee.
> View attachment 260194
> 
> 
> View attachment 260195
> 
> 
> View attachment 260196
> 
> 
> View attachment 260197


Wow. What gorgeous colours.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My box turtle pleasantly surprised me last night. She has been sleeping lately, for the most part. I occasionally see debris in the turtle pool in her enclosure and other signs indicating that she emerges at least briefly, every few days.
> 
> Well, last night I walked into the large master bathroom (where her enclosure is) and saw this.
> View attachment 260198
> 
> I haven't seen her bask openly since she was a baby. Best thing is, she was on top of the resin log hide. This is a first. I usually purchase hides with dual use in mind, but this is the first time I've seen her get on top of one. Especially out in the open. I thought she would disappear quickly, like she normally does when someone glimpses her. But this time she stayed out, content under the basking light and (I think) listening to the heavy rain outside.


What a beautiful pic of your little one.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> This is a picture from many months ago (maybe a year or so, because she didn't fit on those 2 inch square tiles for long). It was during one of my Gulf Coast box turtle's soaks. Here Junior is demonstrating the famous "Superman" basking pose favored by many aquatic turtles.
> View attachment 260199


Junior is gorgeous.


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## CarolM

And I am all caught up. The next few days are going to be hectic. Have to go into work tomorrow to finish some work and the vessel which is coming in. Then sunday is the last few gifts for xmas. Monday is christmas eve which we are spending with the in laws. Xmas day is quiet at home and then boxing day is with my family. Sjoe I am going to need a holiday just to recover. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


Good Morning Noel.
Hope you have a fantastic Friday.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I took a few pics this morning.
> The morning ritual with 3 begging dogs, sunrise and the view from my seat while watching tv and drinking my coffee.
> View attachment 260194
> 
> 
> View attachment 260195
> 
> 
> View attachment 260196
> 
> 
> View attachment 260197



Gorgeous!! I love a good sunrise.. landscapes pull to my heart anyway but that’s amazing.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Good afternoon Noel!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all! Son has just arrived home. We are off to see the in-laws tomorrow. Hopefully they'll behave. We are all going to watch the football in Luton


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mr Snowman update....painting done including his bright big carrot nose, mouth and eye brows carved in....the big addition are two googly eyes! Now, a little bit of waxing for that “finished” look...

For now, on the mantel drying.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Snowman update....painting done including his bright big carrot nose, mouth and eye brows carved in....the big addition are two googly eyes! Now, a little bit of waxing for that “finished” look...
> 
> For now, on the mantel drying.
> 
> View attachment 260208



Just love love them!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh is that one of our arnadalillo's?



Possibly.. it’s hard to tell because they are so plentiful in Texas and it’s always too dark in the cdr to recognize distinguishing features:-(


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 260211


Really, Kathy? Twice? You have no faith in me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Last time I was at my friendly, neighborhood grocery store I asked the produce manager if he would order a case of escarole for me weekly. He was glad to oblige. So, starting next Thursday I will have a case of escarole at the store every week! This works out well because ever since the e. Coli scare my Smart and Final hasn't had any Santa Barbara Mix (endive, escarole and radicchio).


----------



## Lyn W

Well hello there everyone! 
I haven't popped in lately as life has been hectic between school, Xmas get togethers, family visits and shopping etc so hope everyone is well. 
I will try to catch up from where I left off but think there'll be quite a bit of reading to do so it may take me awhile.
Hope all your Xmas preparations are going well.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a pair of ornate box turtles and a male and two female Texas tortoises a couple years ago. The lady had to give them up because she was getting to be too infirm to go out into the back yard to tend to them. Because of the species, I told her I was going to keep them in my collection.
> 
> Every month since then I've received a $25 Walmart gift card in the mail to handle the food and supplies for the animals. I've told her many times she doesn't need to do this, but she insists. She was very committed to the animals and cried very hard when I came to get them.
> 
> Today there was a card from her in my P.O. box, and inside the card it says, "I hope this money makes it. I'm so blessed to have found you for my "babys". I will be 87 this 26th and my time is running out. The day will come when you won't hear from me.
> 
> Please, since the familys are sleeping, I want you to buy yourself something from me to you.
> 
> Thank you again!"
> 
> And there were three $10 bills in the envelope.
> 
> It's sad to think that she's feeling she's near the end. I think, in the Spring, when the tortoises wake up, I'll take one of them over to her house so she can see it.


That is really touching and so kind of her. She obviously loved them and I'm sure she would love to see one of her babies. It's very kind of you to do that for her too Yvonne.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I was at my friendly, neighborhood grocery store I asked the produce manager if he would order a case of escarole for me weekly. He was glad to oblige. So, starting next Thursday I will have a case of escarole at the store every week! This works out well because ever since the e. Coli scare my Smart and Final hasn't had any Santa Barbara Mix (endive, escarole and radicchio).



Do you get a discount? Our local “Grand Mart” just got a really nice shipment in of dandelion and cactus pads. We buy a few bundles of dandelion every few days, but it goes off after a few days so we csnt bulk purchase :-(. Cactus pads, a few every other week or so. This recent bunch was fresh, plump and Sully enjoyed.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Sorry that you have to search on Youtube for this video. I wanted to post it here today. But I have another one to post:


Both beautiful songs Bee, glad you are in fine voice to sing for us for Xmas.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> This is a picture from many months ago (maybe a year or so, because she didn't fit on those 2 inch square tiles for long). It was during one of my Gulf Coast box turtle's soaks. Here Junior is demonstrating the famous "Superman" basking pose favored by many aquatic turtles.
> View attachment 260199


My leopard likes that position when he is in his soak too, he looks like he's doing front crawl!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I was at my friendly, neighborhood grocery store I asked the produce manager if he would order a case of escarole for me weekly. He was glad to oblige. So, starting next Thursday I will have a case of escarole at the store every week! This works out well because ever since the e. Coli scare my Smart and Final hasn't had any Santa Barbara Mix (endive, escarole and radicchio).


I wish I had a green grocers near me that did that.
I hate all the plastic waste from buying my mixes in bags.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I jus remembered something else about the first year (of three) I spent in the UK. It was the most surreal thing... There was a honky-tonk over there. Near Preston, I think. It had an Old West feel to it, like being in a large barn. Definitely more Old West, not Southern or Deep South.


There used to be a place in Preston called the Painted Wagon or something with wagon in the name.
I wonder if it was that?
My sister went to college in Preston and married a lad from Leyland where she lived for many years. She may know of it - I'll ask her.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Really, Kathy? Twice? You have no faith in me!



Of course I do!! 

I figured everyone across the pond would be going to bed soon and you were busy. Sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes!!
> 
> I had a great day Christmas shopping, watched daughter’s first basketball game and had a last minute dinner at a friends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 259189


You look like sisters! Are you sure you have the right birth year? You look 10 years younger than 49!
A (very) belated happy birthday Kathy!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Possibly.. it’s hard to tell because they are so plentiful in Texas and it’s always too dark in the cdr to recognize distinguishing features:-(


If anybody needs more armadillos, we'll be happy to send some from Florida. I think their only natural predators are automobiles.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I was at my friendly, neighborhood grocery store I asked the produce manager if he would order a case of escarole for me weekly. He was glad to oblige. So, starting next Thursday I will have a case of escarole at the store every week! This works out well because ever since the e. Coli scare my Smart and Final hasn't had any Santa Barbara Mix (endive, escarole and radicchio).



That is nice of him!

I asked the produce guy if he had old stuff he was throwing out that my tortoises could eat and I swear he acted like I asked him for his right arm!! He said it’s against policy. 
Whatever!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> There used to be a place in Preston called the Painted Wagon or something with wagon in the name.
> I wonder if it was that?
> My sister went to college in Preston and married a lad from Leyland where she lived for many years. She may know of it - I'll ask her.


I don't remember the name for sure, but that very well could be it. I doubt there are too many places to mistake for it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> What a beautiful pic of your little one.


Thank you! I'm hoping she'll pose for a few really good pictures between now and the next calendar contest.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Hi Lynn. How are you and how's Lola?
> 
> Hope you are both well.


We're very good thanks Gillian.
Lola has his lazy days when he won't come out of his hide, but he is eating if provided with breakfast in bed!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Junior is gorgeous.


Awwww... Junior is lovely, isn't she? I don't exaggerate when I sweet talk to her, either. I tell her she's the prettiest turtle I've ever seen, and the sweetest turtle I've ever met.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Yes Lyn. At last things are back to normal with my device as well as Oli and myself. But I unfortunately lost all pics.


Sorry to hear that Gillian.
Technology is wonderful when it is working properly, and it's a great space saver for out pics and documents but these days we rely on it too much. 
I'm sure the world would end if all the computers and devices stopped working!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Gillian.
> Technology is wonderful when it is working properly, and it's a great space saver for out pics and documents but these days we rely on it too much.
> I'm sure the world would end if all the computers and devices stopped working!


Call me old fashioned, but I'm still a fan of paper... Especially for the most important stuff. Paper doesn't panic, doesn't forget, and doesn't accidentally get deleted. I also like that it's still accessible when the power goes out.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Roomies.
> I just wanted to update you on my situation, so you'll know why I may not be around much for a while.
> 
> My 95-year old father fell and broke his shoulder 2 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for rehab but had gotten so weak that he aspirated (this means accidentally inhaled) some food and developed pneumonia. My sister who has taken care of him for the past 15 years let me know late last week that he had taken a turn for the worse and was not expected to survive the weekend. i made a flying visit down to Fort Lauderdale Florida where she and he live. Happily, I was able to see him several times over the weekend and make my peace with him. I got home late yesterday evening and he passed away this afternoon.
> Although i am sad, it's just an appropriate recognition of his passing, NOT anguished grief over someone who died too soon or who died wrongly. He was a WW ii veteran (in the navy) who saw action in North Africa and Sicily. He was married for 49 years to the love of his life, and was lost without her when she died 18 years before him. He had a large family, a long career that he loved, many hobbies and friends. His was a life well lived.
> He developed dementia over the past 15 years of his life, and the dementia gradually destroyed his mind and took away any quality of life. We really "lost" the man we always knew several years ago because of what the dementia did to him. What was left was really just a shell of what he had once been.
> His passing was actually a blessing: it was Time.
> Sometimes Death is a friend, and this time it certainly was.
> 
> I am now navigating unexpected family conflicts following his death, and I seem to end up being the one in the middle. [[ SIGH ]]
> 
> But I am fine. My hubby is amazing and this will all get dealt with.
> I may lurk on the forum from time to time, but my focus is elsewhere for now, as it should be.
> 
> i consider you all friends, even though we've never met face to face.
> I love the CDR and I love the forum, but my presence is needed elsewhere right now.
> 
> Love to all,
> Mooz (Beatrice)


My condolences Bea and I'm so glad you managed to see your Dad before his passing.
You know where we are if you need to let off steam or just talk about your Dad - he lived a full life.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Sounds nice. I have never eaten roasted chestnuts.


They are yummy!
My brother in law roasts them every year. 
Not sure how he'll manage this year as they've changed from an open fire to a wood burning stove.
I suppose where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you, Sabine! I love it!


Belated birthday wishes, Anne!
I hope you had a lovely day and did something special to celebrate.


----------



## Lyn W

I've managed to read up to page 6377 but rushed through many posts without stopping to like them - but I do like them all.
To be continued tomorrow after I've spent the day running around like a headless chicken for last minute pressies!
Nos Da for now!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Belated birthday wishes, Anne!
> I hope you had a lovely day and did something special to celebrate.


It was a good birthday. Thanks, Lyn!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> If anybody needs more armadillos, we'll be happy to send some from Florida. I think their only natural predators are automobiles.



So true!!! Lol!!


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji217][emoji851][emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well hello there everyone!
> I haven't popped in lately as life has been hectic between school, Xmas get togethers, family visits and shopping etc so hope everyone is well.
> I will try to catch up from where I left off but think there'll be quite a bit of reading to do so it may take me awhile.
> Hope all your Xmas preparations are going well.


Lyn! So nice to not see you! Nadolig Llawen

I am guessing your school has finally broken up for the Christmas break


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> If anybody needs more armadillos, we'll be happy to send some from Florida. I think their only natural predators are automobiles.


When we were in Florida years ago the only ones we saw were roadkill


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

I am guessing many will be running around doing last minute Christmas preparations today.

This song seemed the most appropriate for Day 22 of my Christmas playlist


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! Happy saturday[emoji16]


----------



## Tortoise Police

I saw something funny on a video once. Forgot the name of the video. So the video had two tortoises getting fed at the zoo. The second one was more into looking and sniffing at the other ones tail then eating. They might be intelligent but very silly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday!

The SUN is out, temps back down to normal..

Our Bedroom with a View


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> The SUN is out, temps back down to normal..
> 
> Our Bedroom with a View
> 
> View attachment 260232



I’m beginning to think I could recognize your trees. The photos paint canvasses in your mind because of their beauty!! I think our temps may hit 70 today! I’m so excited about this on a Saturday so I can enjoy it. My shelled children will get to spend time outside and I may even get to drop a worm in the lake horses could use some attention too. A day outdoors is good for the soul [emoji16]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 260216


I like your snowman! Made of sand, warm, not cold!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> I’m beginning to think I could recognize your trees. The photos paint canvasses in your mind because of their beauty!! I think our temps may hit 70 today! I’m so excited about this on a Saturday so I can enjoy it. My shelled children will get to spend time outside and I may even get to drop a worm in the lake horses could use some attention too. A day outdoors is good for the soul [emoji16]


So very true. I spent last night and this morning doing The Longest Night celebration. Now today we have go to a fellow nation sisters funeral.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello all you strange people who visit the CDR! Happy week-end. Are you working this week-end Noel? Busy time of year for you.

I don't have big plans for the day. . . work outside until Misty tells me it's lunch time, eat lunch, vegetate and maybe nap

I saw Linhdan posted this a.m. I'm disappointed she didn't pop in here and say hello. Sorry to see she's selling her tortoises.

YEA!!! Starting today the days are going to get longer! I don't like having to go out and do evening chores at 4p. Much better when I go out at 7 or 8p to do them. Gives the animals 3 more hours of day time.

No fire in the woodstove today. It's cool, but not cold in here. I'm off to chop and prepare tortoise food. later. . .


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bought a nice bunch of ripening bananas the other day with the intention to dehydrate them. Yesterday I sliced them up and put them in the dehydrator and this morning, yeah, some nice dried snacks. Today, I’ll whip up some sliced apples with a hint of cardamom and cinnamon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Bought a nice bunch of ripening bananas the other day with the intention to dehydrate them. Yesterday I sliced them up and put them in the dehydrator and this morning, yeah, some nice dried snacks. Today, I’ll whip up some sliced apples with a hint of cardamom and cinnamon.
> 
> View attachment 260237
> View attachment 260238


A man of many talents! Nice to see the weather hasn't blown/floated you off the map.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> A man of many talents! Nice to see the weather hasn't blown/floated you off the map.



The high temps yesterday of 63 ish, brought all kinds of crazy local weather...flooding, high winds, trees falling, double rainbows and more. We were lucky here....just high temps, and gusty.

Today - cooler, but sunny with moderate winds. Should be relatively nice for the next few days. Might be able to get out on the water here soon, experiment with a new “GoPro” - like camera. Good for some time lapse photos on the water.


----------



## JoesMum

Tortoise Police said:


> I saw something funny on a video once. Forgot the name of the video. So the video had two tortoises getting fed at the zoo. The second one was more into looking and sniffing at the other ones tail then eating. They might be intelligent but very silly.


They aren’t intelligent at all!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. We just watched Luton win 2-0. A special match today because we booked a box for 10 so got lunch at the stadium and a tour of the dressing room and onto the pitch. It’s one of the oldest clubs in the country, founded in 1885.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> We're very good thanks Gillian.
> Lola has his lazy days when he won't come out of his hide, but he is eating if provided with breakfast in bed!!


Good evening. Glad to know you are well. 

Oli has also got into those moods. I guess it's the weather here. It's freezing cold.....brrrrrr.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Gillian.
> Technology is wonderful when it is working properly, and it's a great space saver for out pics and documents but these days we rely on it too much.
> I'm sure the world would end if all the computers and devices stopped working!


Thank you, Lynn.

Oh yep, technology can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Good evening. Glad to know you are well.
> 
> Oli has also got into those moods. I guess it's the weather here. It's freezing cold.....brrrrrr.



Hi Gillian!


----------



## Gillian M

Pastel Tortie said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I'm still a fan of paper... Especially for the most important stuff. Paper doesn't panic, doesn't forget, and doesn't accidentally get deleted. I also like that it's still accessible when the power goes out.


Hi! So you are another one? God only knows how much more comfortable I am with paper than I am with technology.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hi Gillian!


Good evening Linda. Hope you are fine.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Good evening Linda. Hope you are fine.



Doing well thank you. Love to Oli x


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Doing well thank you. Love to Oli x


Thanks a lot, Linda. Though Oli (and me) get into very bad moods in Winter.....brrrrrrrr.  Someone once told me: "I've a feeling that not only your tort is cold-blooded........ even you are."


----------



## Yvonne G

Tortoise Police said:


> I saw something funny on a video once. Forgot the name of the video. So the video had two tortoises getting fed at the zoo. The second one was more into looking and sniffing at the other ones tail then eating. They might be intelligent but very silly.


Probably looked like a nice, juicy worm! What species were they, do you know?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi @Gillian M : Have you given any thought to writing a paragraph for our CDR Christmas story? I think it's about ready to end.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> Hi @Gillian M : Have you given any thought to writing a paragraph for our CDR Christmas story? I think it's about ready to end.


Hi Yvonne. I'm afraid I have not, to be frank to you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Strp one, select a few fresh good tasting apples...


----------



## Momof4

Gillian M said:


> Hi Yvonne. I'm afraid I have not, to be frank to you.



That would be great if you would!! The more who contribute the more fun the story will be!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Strp one, select a few fresh good tasting apples...
> 
> View attachment 260250


Yeah, ok. . . 12 minutes have gone by. What's strp 2? (or does 2 not follow 1 when strping instead of stepping?)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Step two..

Slice up the apples, place on rack sprinkle slightly with sea salt, cinnamon and a wee pinch of cardamom (since we just ground some fresh). 

Took awhile since I sliced up some cactus for Sully as well. 










Step 3 - patience.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful again!! Have I told you yet that I ADORE that tortoise pendent you’re wearing? I do!!!


I have 4 of them: one in red, one in blue, one in silver and one in green.....
Which would be your most favorite color ?


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> By the way... I wanted to mention a couple things about the contents of the package I sent Sabine.
> 
> First, the green patterned insulated bag is from Publix (under their own brand). Publix is a grocery store chain that started out in Florida and continues to grow with their headquarters in Central Florida. I don't know if you remember me talking about Publix before, but it certainly makes the top ten list of what Florida residents associate with Florida (and one of the things they miss most when they move away from Florida).
> 
> Second is the blue and white plastic gadget. It isn't exactly intuitive as to what it is, and I needed instruction myself to realize what it was. Sabine, if you will flip it over to the back, you will see an open circle. Pull that circle down, and it turns into stand for your mobile phone (or possibly even a small tablet). The textured blue surface keeps it from sliding.


Okay. Thank you for the instructions.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Both beautiful songs Bee, glad you are in fine voice to sing for us for Xmas.


Thank you Lyn. It pleases me to sing for all my roomies.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We just watched Luton win 2-0. A special match today because we booked a box for 10 so got lunch at the stadium and a tour of the dressing room and onto the pitch. It’s one of the oldest clubs in the country, founded in 1885.
> View attachment 260244
> 
> View attachment 260245
> 
> View attachment 260246
> 
> View attachment 260247


 Please tell Joes Dad that I send him my best Christmas wishes.


----------



## Bee62

Dear roomies. Here is a little Christmas present for you all:
I hope you enjoy it.
Merry Christmas.

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Dear roomies. Here is a little Christmas present for you all:
> I hope you enjoy it.
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/



I love this! It’s so joyful. 

I have never heard it or “Freue dich Christkind kommt bald” before. Some new things for me to enjoy 

I had to Google Translate “Rejoice Christkind is coming soon” as my poor schoolgirl German was telling me something along the lines of Baby Jesus getting his head shaved


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I have 4 of them: one in red, one in blue, one in silver and one in green.....
> Which would be your most favorite color ?



It would be really hard for me to pick! I can’t imagine one looking better than another  I bet you match the color to your outfit I would!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Dear roomies. Here is a little Christmas present for you all:
> I hope you enjoy it.
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/



Awwww!! I think that may have been my favorite so far. And the red suits you  my son sang along to the parts he knew.. ! Merry Christmas Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I love this! It’s so joyful.
> 
> I have never heard it or “Freue dich Christkind kommt bald” before. Some new things for me to enjoy
> 
> I had to Google Translate “Rejoice Christkind is coming soon” as my poor schoolgirl German was telling me something along the lines of Baby Jesus getting his head shaved


 I am glad you enjoyed my singing...... and the little story too ?
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/


----------



## Bee62

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Awwww!! I think that may have been my favorite so far. And the red suits you  my son sang along to the parts he knew.. ! Merry Christmas Sabine!


Merry Christmas Heather. I love that your son is singing with me.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/


That made me all emotional  It is lovely


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. Day 23 of my musical Christmas countdown.

Today Jona Lewie


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Well my new little tort is sure taking its time to enter the world. No action yet. It's clutch mate hatched more than a week ago. Randy had me switch out the substrate yesterday for damp paper towels to simulate rain and let her know it's time! Fingers still crossed.


----------



## CarolM

I received another card today. Thank you so much @Bee62. My babies love their xmas gift that you put in.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 260207


[emoji23] [emoji23] Is it still Friday. I seem to have lost a whole day somewhere. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Snowman update....painting done including his bright big carrot nose, mouth and eye brows carved in....the big addition are two googly eyes! Now, a little bit of waxing for that “finished” look...
> 
> For now, on the mantel drying.
> 
> View attachment 260208


I really don't know what to say anymore other than I love your work.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I was at my friendly, neighborhood grocery store I asked the produce manager if he would order a case of escarole for me weekly. He was glad to oblige. So, starting next Thursday I will have a case of escarole at the store every week! This works out well because ever since the e. Coli scare my Smart and Final hasn't had any Santa Barbara Mix (endive, escarole and radicchio).


Could you please post a pic of the escarole when you get it. As I would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well hello there everyone!
> I haven't popped in lately as life has been hectic between school, Xmas get togethers, family visits and shopping etc so hope everyone is well.
> I will try to catch up from where I left off but think there'll be quite a bit of reading to do so it may take me awhile.
> Hope all your Xmas preparations are going well.


Hi'ya stranger. Glad you could pop in before xmas.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Do you get a discount? Our local “Grand Mart” just got a really nice shipment in of dandelion and cactus pads. We buy a few bundles of dandelion every few days, but it goes off after a few days so we csnt bulk purchase :-(. Cactus pads, a few every other week or so. This recent bunch was fresh, plump and Sully enjoyed.


We cannot buy cactus pads or dandelion here. Or at least I have not found anywhere yet.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Both beautiful songs Bee, glad you are in fine voice to sing for us for Xmas.


That was beautiful. Rue even perked up and listened. I think she enjoyed it too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You look like sisters! Are you sure you have the right birth year? You look 10 years younger than 49!
> A (very) belated happy birthday Kathy!!


I know. I am very jealous.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That is nice of him!
> 
> I asked the produce guy if he had old stuff he was throwing out that my tortoises could eat and I swear he acted like I asked him for his right arm!! He said it’s against policy.
> Whatever!


We get that here as well. They look at you as if you are crazy.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping she'll pose for a few really good pictures between now and the next calendar contest.


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Gillian.
> Technology is wonderful when it is working properly, and it's a great space saver for out pics and documents but these days we rely on it too much.
> I'm sure the world would end if all the computers and devices stopped working!


I think it would become much simpler and you would be able to leave work at the office.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They are yummy!
> My brother in law roasts them every year.
> Not sure how he'll manage this year as they've changed from an open fire to a wood burning stove.
> I suppose where there's a will there's a way!


Always.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 260216


That's me too!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m beginning to think I could recognize your trees. The photos paint canvasses in your mind because of their beauty!! I think our temps may hit 70 today! I’m so excited about this on a Saturday so I can enjoy it. My shelled children will get to spend time outside and I may even get to drop a worm in the lake horses could use some attention too. A day outdoors is good for the soul [emoji16]


I spent it in the office.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> So very true. I spent last night and this morning doing The Longest Night celebration. Now today we have go to a fellow nation sisters funeral.


Oh sorry to read that. My condolences.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello all you strange people who visit the CDR! Happy week-end. Are you working this week-end Noel? Busy time of year for you.
> 
> I don't have big plans for the day. . . work outside until Misty tells me it's lunch time, eat lunch, vegetate and maybe nap
> 
> I saw Linhdan posted this a.m. I'm disappointed she didn't pop in here and say hello. Sorry to see she's selling her tortoises.
> 
> YEA!!! Starting today the days are going to get longer! I don't like having to go out and do evening chores at 4p. Much better when I go out at 7 or 8p to do them. Gives the animals 3 more hours of day time.
> 
> No fire in the woodstove today. It's cool, but not cold in here. I'm off to chop and prepare tortoise food. later. . .


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Bought a nice bunch of ripening bananas the other day with the intention to dehydrate them. Yesterday I sliced them up and put them in the dehydrator and this morning, yeah, some nice dried snacks. Today, I’ll whip up some sliced apples with a hint of cardamom and cinnamon.
> 
> View attachment 260237
> View attachment 260238


A man of many talents. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> A man of many talents! Nice to see the weather hasn't blown/floated you off the map.


SNAP!


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> Good evening. Glad to know you are well.
> 
> Oli has also got into those moods. I guess it's the weather here. It's freezing cold.....brrrrrr.


Brrrrr. I will send you some of our heat.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> Thanks a lot, Linda. Though Oli (and me) get into very bad moods in Winter.....brrrrrrrr.  Someone once told me: "I've a feeling that not only your tort is cold-blooded........ even you are."


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi @Gillian M : Have you given any thought to writing a paragraph for our CDR Christmas story? I think it's about ready to end.


Oops. I forgot. And we need to post it before xmas.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Dear roomies. Here is a little Christmas present for you all:
> I hope you enjoy it.
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/


I l9ved that one. I was singing along. Jarrod left the room and the dogs joined in. [emoji33] A Merry Christmas from the bottom of my heart as well.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.

She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Dear roomies. Here is a little Christmas present for you all:
> I hope you enjoy it.
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/


Love the story. [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my new little tort is sure taking its time to enter the world. No action yet. It's clutch mate hatched more than a week ago. Randy had me switch out the substrate yesterday for damp paper towels to simulate rain and let her know it's time! Fingers still crossed.
> View attachment 260273


Good Luck. Waiting patiently with you.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We cannot buy cactus pads or dandelion here. Or at least I have not found anywhere yet.


Neither can we


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


If your wife is not into frilly gifts then I think it is a lovely gift. Although to make it an even better gift give her 365 vouchers for washing dishes which she can call in whenever she needs to. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

And I bought myself a xmas gift. Now just have to figure out how to use it. As I have never used it before.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

CarolM said:


> If your wife is not into frilly gifts then I think it is a lovely gift. Although to make it an even better gift give her 365 vouchers for washing dishes which she can call in whenever she needs to. [emoji6]


She doesn't need vouchers...she has me! Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


Something "nice" like chocolate to go alongside the sink might be welcomed 

JoesDad and I have often bought ourselves something from way down the list of things we would like for the house as a joint Christmas present. The least romantic was probably new lino for the kitchen floor. Another year was a new tv. But we do buy each other a little treat when we do this.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And I bought myself a xmas gift. Now just have to figure out how to use it. As I have never used it before.
> View attachment 260281


Ooh. I have never seen an electric one before! I have a stove top one. It is very useful for stewing meat quickly. I also use it to make Steak and Kidney puddings ... and the traditional British Christmas puddings. Christmas puds take hours to steam; it is much quicker in the pressure cooker. Mine cooker came with a recipe book. I use the Steak and Kidney recipe... everything else is my own recipe but using the pressure cooker recipe for guidance on cooking times.


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my new little tort is sure taking its time to enter the world. No action yet. It's clutch mate hatched more than a week ago. Randy had me switch out the substrate yesterday for damp paper towels to simulate rain and let her know it's time! Fingers still crossed.
> View attachment 260273


I sense this one is developing that tortoise stubborn streak from birth


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> She doesn't need vouchers...she has me! Lol


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> Something "nice" like chocolate to go alongside the sink might be welcomed
> 
> JoesDad and I have often bought ourselves something from way down the list of things we would like for the house as a joint Christmas present. The least romantic was probably new lino for the kitchen floor. Another year was a new tv. But we do buy each other a little treat when we do this.


Nice! Her birthday / our anniversary is on the 30th of this month, so I will have an opportunity for frilly then. Not sure what to get gift-wise yet, but a nice dinner is certainly part of the plan.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. I have never seen an electric one before! I have a stove top one. It is very useful for stewing meat quickly. I also use it to make Steak and Kidney puddings ... and the traditional British Christmas puddings. Christmas puds take hours to steam; it is much quicker in the pressure cooker. Mine cooker came with a recipe book. I use the Steak and Kidney recipe... everything else is my own recipe but using the pressure cooker recipe for guidance on cooking times.


It came with some recipes. I just have to read through the manual. Never been my strong point. [emoji23] [emoji23] I prefer the practical approach.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I really don't know what to say anymore other than I love your work.



Thank you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Something "nice" like chocolate to go alongside the sink might be welcomed
> 
> JoesDad and I have often bought ourselves something from way down the list of things we would like for the house as a joint Christmas present. The least romantic was probably new lino for the kitchen floor. Another year was a new tv. But we do buy each other a little treat when we do this.



I agree...a few bottles of champagne in a new sink full of ice; or a few bottles of her favorite beversge all nestled away in the sink. With bows.

I used to kid people at work when they would ask me what i got wifey...l’d say “a new garden hose.”


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That made me all emotional  It is lovely


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well my new little tort is sure taking its time to enter the world. No action yet. It's clutch mate hatched more than a week ago. Randy had me switch out the substrate yesterday for damp paper towels to simulate rain and let her know it's time! Fingers still crossed.
> View attachment 260273


Hello Todd. My fingers are crossed that your little tort hatch on Christmas !


----------



## Maro2Bear

The SUN is out again and no winds.....which means WATER time. Time to load up the kayak and hit the water.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I received another card today. Thank you so much @Bee62. My babies love their xmas gift that you put in.
> View attachment 260274
> View attachment 260275
> View attachment 260276


Yaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Next year German dandelions will grow and bloom in South Africa !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I really don't know what to say anymore other than I love your work.


Me too ! I love it too.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> The SUN is out again and no winds.....which means WATER time. Time to load up the kayak and hit the water.


Don`t hit the water too hard.Have fun.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I l9ved that one. I was singing along. Jarrod left the room and the dogs joined in. [emoji33] A Merry Christmas from the bottom of my heart as well.


Thank you very much Carol !


----------



## Bee62

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


Maybe she would be very happy about the new sink and another little personal gift. That gift must not be expensive, maybe a nice flower in a pot or a voucher for a candle light dinner for two? When you love her, tell her ! Maybe in a lovely Christmas card but with your own words how much she means to you.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love the story. [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?



It would be a definite hit in my house!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I spent it in the office.



That’s horrible! Usually that’s what happens to me too. Sunny while working and raining when I’m off. The weather has a mind of its own. All my Sullies really enjoyed yesterday. Toretto has been a bit sulky at all the indoor time and yesterday really perked him up.. I weighed him last night and he’s 9lbs now... that’s 5 lbs gain in 3 months..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Don`t hit the water too hard.Have fun.



I’ll let the paddle do the hitting - I’ll try and stay dry.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And I bought myself a xmas gift. Now just have to figure out how to use it. As I have never used it before.
> View attachment 260281



Very cool. Can’t wait to read your results


----------



## Yvonne G

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


Well, while it's a very nice gift, and I'm sure she'll love it, I feel one can do that at any time. I feel a gift should be personal. Something only for her, not the whole house. But I do have to admit, after I had new sink and tile put in my kitchen, I really, conciously, admire and enjoy it every time I use it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Next year German dandelions will grow and bloom in South Africa !


Can't wait. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s horrible! Usually that’s what happens to me too. Sunny while working and raining when I’m off. The weather has a mind of its own. All my Sullies really enjoyed yesterday. Toretto has been a bit sulky at all the indoor time and yesterday really perked him up.. I weighed him last night and he’s 9lbs now... that’s 5 lbs gain in 3 months..


Well done Toretto.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Dear roomies. Here is a little Christmas present for you all:
> I hope you enjoy it.
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/



That was so good!!! 
That’s one of my favorite Christmas songs!!!

Merry Christmas to you too!![emoji319]


----------



## Momof4

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?



Sounds like something I would like!

You should be safe if it’s something that has bothered her. 

You could always throw in a gift certificate for a massage, or a pedicure if she enjoys that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! It's only 7:15a and I've finished reading the Forum and taking care of moderator duties! I guess I'm getting an early start on taking care of the animals! Later. . .


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


Good idea, something she can use!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> And I bought myself a xmas gift. Now just have to figure out how to use it. As I have never used it before.
> View attachment 260281


I know it's probably unfounded, but I'm afraid of those.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Yvonne G said:


> Well, while it's a very nice gift, and I'm sure she'll love it, I feel one can do that at any time. I feel a gift should be personal. Something only for her, not the whole house. But I do have to admit, after I had new sink and tile put in my kitchen, I really, conciously, admire and enjoy it every time I use it.


I'm hoping it goes over well. There's nothing she really needs or wants...at least none expressed. I bought tickets for a 3 hour Winter Wonderland dinner train ride for the two of us for an anniversary present. Maybe that'll make up for the sink if it doesn't go over well. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody remember this guy:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


I think a new, deeper kitchen sink is a marvelous idea.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think a new, deeper kitchen sink is a marvelous idea.


Ok... I feel better about my decision now
Thanks everyone!!!

P.S. If I'm still able to post after she opens it, then you'll know I'm still alive and it went over well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Neither can we


Linda, I had to think hard about it when you mentioned not being able to find dandelion and cactus pads. I can't explain the dandelion (maybe they just need to come into fashion as a salad item), but I have some thoughts on the lack of cactus pads...

It's related to the reason(s) I couldn't find a decent taco in the UK if my life depended on it. No exaggeration there, either.

The role that Mexican food plays in the U.S., Indian food plays in the UK. Indian cuisine does not include beef as an ingredient, nor does it include cactus pads. So a trip to an ethnic market would not help our roomies in Europe, either.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I know it's probably unfounded, but I'm afraid of those.


Somehow, intuitively, I understand that sentiment. 

Have I mentioned lately that I'm about as domestic as your average house cat?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> That’s horrible! Usually that’s what happens to me too. Sunny while working and raining when I’m off. The weather has a mind of its own. All my Sullies really enjoyed yesterday. Toretto has been a bit sulky at all the indoor time and yesterday really perked him up.. I weighed him last night and he’s 9lbs now... that’s 5 lbs gain in 3 months..


Some day Toretto will eat you from house and property .... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> That was so good!!!
> That’s one of my favorite Christmas songs!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too!![emoji319]


----------



## Bee62

Mizcreant said:


> Ok... I feel better about my decision now
> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> P.S. If I'm still able to post after she opens it, then you'll know I'm still alive and it went over well.


Good luck !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I know it's probably unfounded, but I'm afraid of those.



There’s a new item that’s all the rage, it’s called Instapot! I don’t think you need to be afraid of it.
You can make yogurt and other things.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Good afternoon everyone. I am back from my weekend adventure. Longest night was greT but Saturday was a bit sad. We put our good friend to rest. All my torts are doing great and growing. Might be getting or adopting two new pets, two Adult Raccones to add to the zoo. We have to go and check them out first. This will be interesting!


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I am back from my weekend adventure. Longest night was greT but Saturday was a bit sad. We put our good friend to rest. All my torts are doing great and growing. Might be getting or adopting two new pets, two Adult Raccones to add to the zoo. We have to go and check them out first. This will be interesting!



So sorry for your loss. 

Raccoons?? Crazy!! 
Let’s us know how that goes!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a great morning out on the water. No rain, no wind. Just sunny blue skys.

One quick snippet..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another nice spot that I normally don’t paddle by. Took a different route than my normal circumnavigation..


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Happy Sunday Noel!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Just got home from work and..........


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I am back from my weekend adventure. Longest night was greT but Saturday was a bit sad. We put our good friend to rest. All my torts are doing great and growing. Might be getting or adopting two new pets, two Adult Raccones to add to the zoo. We have to go and check them out first. This will be interesting!



I’m so sorry about your friend Cheryl! I am very interested to hear progress on the coons though.. they can be adorable companions or complete devils! I have had dealings with a few from ages ranging birth to seniors. I’m very fond of them myself but some are not easily adaptable to captivity . Good luck!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a great morning out on the water. No rain, no wind. Just sunny blue skys.
> 
> One quick snippet..
> 
> View attachment 260300



Serenity!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just got home from work and..........
> View attachment 260303



Yeah, lots of updates!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Serenity!!!



No crowds, no trouble parking....not even leaf blowers or cars....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, lots of updates!


I'm going to post a couple threads. I wanted to wait to make sure everything turns out ok before broadcasting it out of respect for Randy (Tortstork) he's been so cool. My friends here in the CDR have gotten a sneak peak!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm going to post a couple threads. I wanted to wait to make sure everything turns out ok before broadcasting it out of respect for Randy (Tortstork) he's been so cool. My friends here in the CDR have gotten a sneak peak!



Good idea... best of luck.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just got home from work and..........
> View attachment 260303


Cool, she is coming to meet the world!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> I’m so sorry about your friend Cheryl! I am very interested to hear progress on the coons though.. they can be adorable companions or complete devils! I have had dealings with a few from ages ranging birth to seniors. I’m very fond of them myself but some are not easily adaptable to captivity . Good luck!


They are supposed to be socialized. It will depend on how well they are. I would rather have babies but these are being kept in a cellar because of a dog that wants to eat them. My dogs, well, they are used tome bringing animals home. I have raised one from a baby before but we cut her loose when she became breeding age. Didn’t have her fixed. 
We will see.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! It's only 7:15a and I've finished reading the Forum and taking care of moderator duties! I guess I'm getting an early start on taking care of the animals! Later. . .


Lol. It is now Midnight here and U have run out of steam. Can U loan some of your energy to me?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I know it's probably unfounded, but I'm afraid of those.


This one is supposed to be quite safe with lots of safety features. But I will be very careful using it.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> I'm hoping it goes over well. There's nothing she really needs or wants...at least none expressed. I bought tickets for a 3 hour Winter Wonderland dinner train ride for the two of us for an anniversary present. Maybe that'll make up for the sink if it doesn't go over well. Lol


Don't worry. I am sure she will know that it is from the heart and that is what counts.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> There’s a new item that’s all the rage, it’s called Instapot! I don’t think you need to be afraid of it.
> You can make yogurt and other things.
> View attachment 260290


My one makes yoghurt, is a slow cooker and a pressure cooker. So it has a lot of nice features.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I am back from my weekend adventure. Longest night was greT but Saturday was a bit sad. We put our good friend to rest. All my torts are doing great and growing. Might be getting or adopting two new pets, two Adult Raccones to add to the zoo. We have to go and check them out first. This will be interesting!


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice spot that I normally don’t paddle by. Took a different route than my normal circumnavigation..
> 
> View attachment 260301


Looks sooooo peaceful as always.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just got home from work and..........
> View attachment 260303


Yayyyyyyy. How awesome is that.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm going to post a couple threads. I wanted to wait to make sure everything turns out ok before broadcasting it out of respect for Randy (Tortstork) he's been so cool. My friends here in the CDR have gotten a sneak peak!


Awww. Thank you so much for sharing with us first.


----------



## CarolM

My attempt at a gingerbread house.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> My attempt at a gingerbread house.
> View attachment 260350
> View attachment 260351



Looks great!


----------



## CarolM

The CDR Christmas Story...

It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….

So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.

There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…

My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.

It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.

Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”

I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.

"Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.

"Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”

The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.

"Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."

I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….

No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!

The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!

I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...

The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...

Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?

Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.

Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?

“Montgomery!” I called into the dark.

My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.

I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?

I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:

“Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”

I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.

Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.

As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.

Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....

There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.

I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.

My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?

"You seem to be tired." I hear the hoarse voice of the old man and feel his hand gently touching my shoulder and I awake ! 
Shame ! I felt asleep sitting in an old rocking chair behind one of those shelfs.
"Oh, I am so sorry ! I don`t wanted to sleep. I will go on with my work right now." I hear my own voice saying rubbing my tired eyes with my hands.
"No, it is enough for today. This work can be very hard sometimes." says the old man calm and friendly. "Please let me give you this little box as a payment for your work. Be very careful with it and don`t open it until you are at home. Good luck."
The old man put a small wooden box in my hand. "But ....." I say not really knowing what to say. 
"It is okay, believe me. Now you must go home. I want to close the store." 
"But, should I come back tomorrow ? " I was whispering.
"No, it is not necessary." says the old man and smiled at me with his watery blue eyes. "Trust me, all will be okay." he says.
"Thank you." I heard me saying not knowing for what I should be thankful and I leave the store with the small wooden box in my hand. The door bell jingles again and then I was on the street. I hear that the door of the store was locked behind me. How much time had passed ? It was beginnig to get dark on the street. I feel a deep confusion and other feelings too: Anger because I got no money, or was the money in the box ? And curiosity about what was the content of the box. Would it held just another nightmare dream for me ?
I feel that I`d better get back home. I was in a hurry now. One hand holding the box tightly I am running home.

I arrive home and open the door and what do I see? My beautiful children have cleaned up the house. The dishes have been done and the kitchen is spotless. Their rooms have been tidied and the lounge is all nice and tidy. I am completely overwhelmed with love for my children and don't know what to say to them for doing all of this without me having to ask. I decide then and there that I need to tell them the truth.
We all sit in the lounge and I quietly tell them the whole sorry story, about me having no job. That I have been pretending to go to work so that they don't have to worry. I even tell them about the shop and the old man and about the globes inside and what I saw. They were amazed at the adventure and I remember that I still have the box in my hand. 

So we opened it..... inside was a letter and a pen and a little book. The letter said the following:
With this book and pen I gift to you a wish per page. Use the pen to write one wish on one page.
I was so disappointed as I was hoping for something more, something tangible which would help me to put food on the table or even help me to be able to give my little ones a Christmas gift. I put the book and pen to one side and started to get up to go and see if I had anything left in the kitchen for supper. But Rue stopped me, asking if I wasn't going to write a wish down. "Oh Rue, it is not real. What would be the point, it won't provide supper for us! " But Rue insisted that it would be magic like in the shop and that I should write something. So I opened the book on the first page and wrote on the first page ' a plate of each kids favorite food for supper tonight' I waited to see if anything would happen but nothing did. I got up and as I walked to the kitchen I told Rue that wishes did not come true no matter how much we wanted them to. But then I noticed that the table in the kitchen was set and by each chair was a plate of each one of our favorite foods. I was so happy and astounded to realise that maybe some wishes did come true. Running back to the lounge I picked up the book to have a look at the page where I wrote my wish. It wasn't there anymore. Scrolling through the pages to see if it was anywhere else I saw that there was something on the very last page. And this is what it said:
You have been gifted with this book of wishes, use the pages wisely. Each page will disappear once a wish has been written. When you come to the end please gift this book to someone else good of heart and in need.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Looks great!


Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm going to post a couple threads. I wanted to wait to make sure everything turns out ok before broadcasting it out of respect for Randy (Tortstork) he's been so cool. My friends here in the CDR have gotten a sneak peak!



I’m so excited!!! So at what point is his actual hatch date?? Pipping??, head out?? Yolk absorbed?? Congratulations Papa!! U got a name yet??


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> My one makes yoghurt, is a slow cooker and a pressure cooker. So it has a lot of nice features.



I’m interested in the yogurt making process.. we eat lots of that here but that is one kitchen utensil that I do not have.. I also like the stewed/tenderized meat idea..let me know how useful you find it so I know if I should go get one)


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> My attempt at a gingerbread house.
> View attachment 260350
> View attachment 260351



I LOVE gingerbread.. our “elf” makes the kids a gingerbread “something” every year. I can’t take a picture for you because I’ve already ate it... [emoji4]
It was a village this year. But we have had all kinds of neat creations.. the hardest was Santa’s sleigh I think.. with 8 tiny reindeer!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a great morning out on the water. No rain, no wind. Just sunny blue skys.
> 
> One quick snippet..
> 
> View attachment 260300


Beautiful


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just got home from work and..........
> View attachment 260303


So exciting!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> My attempt at a gingerbread house.
> View attachment 260350
> View attachment 260351


Yummy!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The CDR Christmas Story...
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.
> 
> Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”
> 
> I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.
> 
> As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.
> 
> Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
> I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....
> 
> There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.
> 
> I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.
> 
> My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?
> 
> "You seem to be tired." I hear the hoarse voice of the old man and feel his hand gently touching my shoulder and I awake !
> Shame ! I felt asleep sitting in an old rocking chair behind one of those shelfs.
> "Oh, I am so sorry ! I don`t wanted to sleep. I will go on with my work right now." I hear my own voice saying rubbing my tired eyes with my hands.
> "No, it is enough for today. This work can be very hard sometimes." says the old man calm and friendly. "Please let me give you this little box as a payment for your work. Be very careful with it and don`t open it until you are at home. Good luck."
> The old man put a small wooden box in my hand. "But ....." I say not really knowing what to say.
> "It is okay, believe me. Now you must go home. I want to close the store."
> "But, should I come back tomorrow ? " I was whispering.
> "No, it is not necessary." says the old man and smiled at me with his watery blue eyes. "Trust me, all will be okay." he says.
> "Thank you." I heard me saying not knowing for what I should be thankful and I leave the store with the small wooden box in my hand. The door bell jingles again and then I was on the street. I hear that the door of the store was locked behind me. How much time had passed ? It was beginnig to get dark on the street. I feel a deep confusion and other feelings too: Anger because I got no money, or was the money in the box ? And curiosity about what was the content of the box. Would it held just another nightmare dream for me ?
> I feel that I`d better get back home. I was in a hurry now. One hand holding the box tightly I am running home.
> 
> I arrive home and open the door and what do I see? My beautiful children have cleaned up the house. The dishes have been done and the kitchen is spotless. Their rooms have been tidied and the lounge is all nice and tidy. I am completely overwhelmed with love for my children and don't know what to say to them for doing all of this without me having to ask. I decide then and there that I need to tell them the truth.
> We all sit in the lounge and I quietly tell them the whole sorry story, about me having no job. That I have been pretending to go to work so that they don't have to worry. I even tell them about the shop and the old man and about the globes inside and what I saw. They were amazed at the adventure and I remember that I still have the box in my hand.
> 
> So we opened it..... inside was a letter and a pen and a little book. The letter said the following:
> With this book and pen I gift to you a wish per page. Use the pen to write one wish on one page.
> I was so disappointed as I was hoping for something more, something tangible which would help me to put food on the table or even help me to be able to give my little ones a Christmas gift. I put the book and pen to one side and started to get up to go and see if I had anything left in the kitchen for supper. But Rue stopped me, asking if I wasn't going to write a wish down. "Oh Rue, it is not real. What would be the point, it won't provide supper for us! " But Rue insisted that it would be magic like in the shop and that I should write something. So I opened the book on the first page and wrote on the first page ' a plate of each kids favorite food for supper tonight' I waited to see if anything would happen but nothing did. I got up and as I walked to the kitchen I told Rue that wishes did not come true no matter how much we wanted them to. But then I noticed that the table in the kitchen was set and by each chair was a plate of each one of our favorite foods. I was so happy and astounded to realise that maybe some wishes did come true. Running back to the lounge I picked up the book to have a look at the page where I wrote my wish. It wasn't there anymore. Scrolling through the pages to see if it was anywhere else I saw that there was something on the very last page. And this is what it said:
> You have been gifted with this book of wishes, use the pages wisely. Each page will disappear once a wish has been written. When you come to the end please gift this book to someone else good of heart and in need.


What a wonderful ending! Merry Christmas Carol!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning roomies and Happy Christmas Eve! 

I was up at 6.30am to collect my order from the butcher and, once I have had breakfast, will spend the morning cooking and doing prep for tomorrow. I love my Christmas Eve in the kitchen 

Have a wonderful festive period whatever you are doing. This evening we will be going to Hadlow, the village we lived in when we first moved to Kent, to sing Christmas carols in the village square.

Day 24 is one of my favourite Once in Royal David's City. This version is started traditionally by a solo boy soprano


----------



## Momof4

I really enjoyed our story!!! 
Merry Christmas Eve!!!


----------



## Momof4

We are headed out on our new boat to test it! 
We are meeting friends who have a boat and also invited a soccer family. 
We will eat lunch and just cruise around the “lake” it’s actually a dam that’s about 10 minutes from the house. 

I’ll report back later. 
I hope everyone has a lovely day!!


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> I’m so excited!!! So at what point is his actual hatch date?? Pipping??, head out?? Yolk absorbed?? Congratulations Papa!! U got a name yet??



So exciting [emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Christmas Eve Roommates [emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji319][emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Have a great day one and all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We are headed out on our new boat to test it!
> We are meeting friends who have a boat and also invited a soccer family.
> We will eat lunch and just cruise around the “lake” it’s actually a dam that’s about 10 minutes from the house.
> 
> I’ll report back later.
> I hope everyone has a lovely day!!


A BOAT?????? You guys got a BOAT? Freakin' awesome!!!! Please show us a picture of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just realized I'm having out of town company day after tomorrow, so I'm spending the day tidying up and cleaning house and tortoise houses. I hate housework!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning roomies and Happy Christmas Eve!
> 
> I was up at 6.30am to collect my order from the butcher and, once I have had breakfast, will spend the morning cooking and doing prep for tomorrow. I love my Christmas Eve in the kitchen
> 
> Have a wonderful festive period whatever you are doing. This evening we will be going to Hadlow, the village we lived in when we first moved to Kent, to sing Christmas carols in the village square.
> 
> Day 24 is one of my favourite Once in Royal David's City. This version is started traditionally by a solo boy soprano



What kind of meat did you order??


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> A BOAT?????? You guys got a BOAT? Freakin' awesome!!!! Please show us a picture of it.



My goal is not to get sick and take nice pics like Mark!!
We bought it in October.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I just realized I'm having out of town company day after tomorrow, so I'm spending the day tidying up and cleaning house and tortoise houses. I hate housework!



Your “tortoise boyfriend?”


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I am back from my weekend adventure. Longest night was greT but Saturday was a bit sad. We put our good friend to rest. All my torts are doing great and growing. Might be getting or adopting two new pets, two Adult Raccones to add to the zoo. We have to go and check them out first. This will be interesting!


Oh, racoons ? They are a big problem in Germany. I don`t want them around my house. They are cute but can be pretty nasty. When they are tamed it can be interesting having them.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a great morning out on the water. No rain, no wind. Just sunny blue skys.
> 
> One quick snippet..
> 
> View attachment 260300


This picture is beautiful and perfect in light and colors. A perfect pic. with a great charisma.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just got home from work and..........
> View attachment 260303


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!
A Christmas Tortoise !!!!! Congrats ! Please post more pics !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> My attempt at a gingerbread house.
> View attachment 260350
> View attachment 260351


Looks fine and yummy too !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The CDR Christmas Story...
> 
> It was two weeks before Christmas and the kids are getting so excited about Christmas. I love Joe, Torento, Clunker, Jacques, Sully, Ma, Mo, Kristoff, Rue, Kang, Clark, Harry, Blue, Whity, Pickles, Tidgy, Oli Bold, Julio and Misty so so much and I cannot disappoint them this Christmas. I have no job anymore and have been pretending to go to work everyday so that the kids don't know. But with no job and no money Christmas is going to be so disappointing this year. I need a Christmas miracle…….
> 
> So I went downtown to view some store windows. Maybe one of these stores need a helping hand before Christmas and would pay me. I was really in despair. I would do mostly every job to earn a little bit money.
> 
> There were a lot of people in the streets. Busy people searching for the last Christmas gifts they want to buy. People with heavy bags in their hands. My own hands were empty. So empty like my purse. I was praying to see a sign in one of these store windows saying : "Help needed. Enter when you are interested", but none…
> 
> My mood is getting sadder and sadder. At the end of the street right on the edge I recognize a very small window store and something in the window fascinates me. I don't know what it is. I am getting nearer. It was a very small store. The sign on the window tells me that it was a shop for antiquities.
> 
> It was very dark in the store but I can see an old man standing behind an old wooden counter. I was scared because the old man looks directly in my eyes. I can’t avoid his look. It seems to me that for several minutes we were looking each other in the eyes but in real it was only a few seconds.
> 
> Suddenly I turn my face and want to go away as I hear a little bell jingle. It was the bell on the entry door of the store. A hoarse voice ask: "Are you searching for work ? I could need a helping hand in the store. Are you interested?”
> 
> I turn my face and can’t believe the words I have heard. I was astonished. How could the old man know that I was searching for employment? I was looking in two watery blue friendly eyes of the old man and feel that my Christmas miracle has just begun.
> 
> "Yes, I am interested." I hear my own voice without thinking about what I was saying.
> 
> "Okay, come in. I'll show you what to do. It is easy to do but I am old and some things are too heavy for me.”
> 
> The old man opens the entry door of his store and the bell jingles again. I was following him. It was a little bit dark inside the small room. I can see a lot of shelves. The whole store was full with shelves and every shelve held totally different things: Wooden boxes, old lamps, figures in all sizes, a lot of old dolls, porcelain, silver cutlery, tea pots, old tin toys..... and so much more I can’t describe. The lot of things were overwhelming me.
> 
> "Here, take that duster and clean my beauties, but be very careful. Every piece in here has his own personality and story. Please don't break a thing, they are very precious."
> 
> I began to carefully sweep away layers of dust... as I did, I got this feeling... almost like I was sweeping away all my troubles. My heart felt lighter than it had in some time. One particular object was so dirty that I couldn’t make out what it was right off the bat. As the grime started to fly away, I realized it was a snow globe. It was beautifully anchored on a bronze base with delicate floral tooling etched all the way around. Something pulled at my heart. I picked it up, mesmerized it seemed, and tilted it down and up again. As I watched the snow fall, it seemed a strange glow began. There was a tiny ramshackle looking shed in the globe. It looked as if it was growing larger... or maybe closer before my very eyes….
> 
> No, it wasn’t growing larger I was smaller!
> 
> The ground beneath me was soft but not cold. I could still see the glow inside the shed so I walked closer and slowly entered and I could not believe my eyes!
> 
> I saw hundreds of little people busy working and singing! It was a very warm magical place! As I walked in slowly a cute little lady handed me a tool belt and a hot drink which turned out to be a delightful hot toddy...
> 
> The warm toddy worked its way through my body. The aromatic spices and herbs filled my senses, and the Ballmoral Malt Whiskey eased my apprehensions. Suddenly the blocks of wood became live, the “little people” gazed out the frosty windows, and the birds, sheep, camels, oxen, and horses in the bright green pastures were dancing. A bonfire was glowing, the stars, moon and sun could all be seen. Day was night, and night became day. Was it a dream or a new reality...
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted something protruding through the snow. I reached out to brush the snow away. The felt slightly odd, reminding me that somehow I was in the snow globe world. As I pulled the snow away, an armadillo was revealed. There were rings on his back as if coffee cups had been left there. The tag on his collar read "Montgomery". Montgomery nudged me and started to plod through the snow. What could I do but follow him? Time passed, but the light stayed the same and it was impossible to say how far we walked. We arrived at the mouth of a cave and the armadillo wagged his tail and headed right in. Should I go with him? Was it safe?
> 
> Taking a deep breath, I stepped into to the cave. It was dark, and I had already lost sight of Montgomery the armadillo, although I heard his footsteps somewhere in front of me. I reached out my hands and slowly shuffled my feet forward, hoping not to trip or fall over any obstacles in the dark. Then my fingers brushed against something. I knew instantly it wasn't an armadillo. Whatever I had just touched, it was squishy! Then it started to glow, faintly at first. Carefully poking the glowing blob again, I took a closer look. It resembled a glowing jellyfish.
> 
> Was it more than a simple hot toddy that the cute little lady had given me or did I, like Alice in Wonderland, come to a strange place with a logic of its own?
> 
> “Montgomery!” I called into the dark.
> 
> My voice echoed back a dozen times. I pitied the poor, strange armadillo who might get lost in the dark. The cave must have been very deep, with more corners than one could count. It couldn’t have been safe. I had liked the look of the warm and brightly lit shed with hundreds of tiny workers much better.
> 
> I turned to go back—and froze. Not literally, although it was nearly that cold; the chill that ran down my spine was of a different kind. The exit was blocked by a thin sheet of ice with such intricate detail that I could swear it was a spider web, only made of tiny frozen crystals. I had just walked in. When did this appear?
> 
> I took a step toward the web of ice and stretched out my hand to touch it, but a voice rang in the silence of the dark cave:
> 
> “Careful. If you touch it, you will never be able to leave this place.”
> 
> I quickly snatched my hand back! Could this be the dreaded wool spider (if she exists) that we've been hearing so much about? I moved the glowing jellyfish closer and saw many pairs of wool socks, scarves and mittens littered around on the floor beneath the frozen web. "YIPES!!!!" I yelled, and scurried backwards away from the web as fast as I was able.
> 
> Squeezing my eyes shut as tight as I could, I softly murmured, "There's no place like home. . . there's no place like home." I felt a cool mist with snowflakes swirling around my body, and when I opened my eyes, there I was, back in the old man's shop, with a feather duster in my hand. I hollered in the direction of the back room, where I assumed the old man was, "I'm outta' here! It's too weird for me." and I ran out the door, while the bell tinkled.
> 
> As I ran out the door, the wooly spider ( if it exist ) grabbed ahold of me and tried to wrap me up in it web. All I could think about was my poor little tortoise kids. If I struggled, she would wrap me tighter, so I just relaxed and “Poof”, I fell out of her nest. I then slithered out the door quietly and realized I just left the only job I could find. Now, what a delema I have. Do I go back, or, do I run. I really need to make some money for my kids, they do have to eat.
> 
> Okay I CAN do this, it is for my babies after all. I slowly walked back to the door and peered through a crack to see if it was safe. I couldn't see anything lurking about. Pushing the door slowly open the light from outside shone inside the shop through the open door and it looked like everything was safe. The old man looked up from behind the counter, saw me and asked if everything was okay? I stammered everything was fine and that I had just gone outside for a little air ( from all the dust in the back room). I walked back to the room that I was previously dusting, but as I passed the old man...I stopped and asked him if he had had anything strange happen to him when he went into that room. He looked at me and asked 'Strange How?' 'Ummm, oh nothing' I quickly replied and went into the back. Completely missing the smile which came up on his face and the twinkle in his eye.
> I carefully looked around the room and as I couldn't see anything out of the ordinary . So I picked up the duster to start working again. However I went to a different shelf this time and started dusting the globes on that shelf. There was a globe with reindeer in it. A Globe with a beach inside. A Globe with a lake and trees. But the funny thing was that each globe when picked up you could see the scenery inside moving, it was almost as if they were magic globes. In the globe with the reindeer I could see the reindeer standing in lines in a harness waiting in front of a sleigh. There was one right in the front with a shiny red nose. The globe with the beach I am sure I could see the sea washing up on the shore, I even thought I heard the sound of the sea. It soon became a game for me to pick up each globe and look inside to see the magic. Until I picked a globe which for me was the most beautiful one of all. As I looked inside I could see a beautiful house with lights shining out the windows. The house had christmas lights all around it and I could even hear christmas music. I was pressing my nose right against the glass of the globe to try and see if I could see inside the house. And then it started happening again, the house was coming closer and getting bigger and bigger until my nose was against the actual windows of the house. And what I saw inside took my breath away and my heart lit up with joy and happiness....
> 
> There I stood in utter astonishment. A feeling of peace came about me; the kind of feeling one experiences perhaps once in a lifetime, if at all. All the sights, sounds, and feelings of a Christmas morning spent as a child came about me. I ventured about in awe of it all. A light snow was falling amidst the brightly lit Holiday lights. The smell of wood burning in the hearth coupled with the scent of freshly baked apple pies.
> 
> I was suddenly paralyzed by the bliss that had befallen me; unaware of the strife and ineptitude of my daily life. When suddenly I began to feel a chill. The once lightly falling snow was getting heavier to the point of total whiteout. The smells of burning wood and fresh baked pies that had once kept me captive had quickly dissipated. The house seemed much less festive, and an eeriness of my surroundings set in. It was then that I remembered what Christmas truly meant to me: My dear children.
> 
> My bliss was now replaced by shame; that I would indulge in my own selfish euphoria while forgetting what truly made me happy. As reality set back in, I once again was standing in that quaint shop. The old man’s eyes stared into mine, grinning all the while. He winked at me as he slowly closed the cash register drawer. Could he have known? Was he somehow responsible for this?
> 
> "You seem to be tired." I hear the hoarse voice of the old man and feel his hand gently touching my shoulder and I awake !
> Shame ! I felt asleep sitting in an old rocking chair behind one of those shelfs.
> "Oh, I am so sorry ! I don`t wanted to sleep. I will go on with my work right now." I hear my own voice saying rubbing my tired eyes with my hands.
> "No, it is enough for today. This work can be very hard sometimes." says the old man calm and friendly. "Please let me give you this little box as a payment for your work. Be very careful with it and don`t open it until you are at home. Good luck."
> The old man put a small wooden box in my hand. "But ....." I say not really knowing what to say.
> "It is okay, believe me. Now you must go home. I want to close the store."
> "But, should I come back tomorrow ? " I was whispering.
> "No, it is not necessary." says the old man and smiled at me with his watery blue eyes. "Trust me, all will be okay." he says.
> "Thank you." I heard me saying not knowing for what I should be thankful and I leave the store with the small wooden box in my hand. The door bell jingles again and then I was on the street. I hear that the door of the store was locked behind me. How much time had passed ? It was beginnig to get dark on the street. I feel a deep confusion and other feelings too: Anger because I got no money, or was the money in the box ? And curiosity about what was the content of the box. Would it held just another nightmare dream for me ?
> I feel that I`d better get back home. I was in a hurry now. One hand holding the box tightly I am running home.
> 
> I arrive home and open the door and what do I see? My beautiful children have cleaned up the house. The dishes have been done and the kitchen is spotless. Their rooms have been tidied and the lounge is all nice and tidy. I am completely overwhelmed with love for my children and don't know what to say to them for doing all of this without me having to ask. I decide then and there that I need to tell them the truth.
> We all sit in the lounge and I quietly tell them the whole sorry story, about me having no job. That I have been pretending to go to work so that they don't have to worry. I even tell them about the shop and the old man and about the globes inside and what I saw. They were amazed at the adventure and I remember that I still have the box in my hand.
> 
> So we opened it..... inside was a letter and a pen and a little book. The letter said the following:
> With this book and pen I gift to you a wish per page. Use the pen to write one wish on one page.
> I was so disappointed as I was hoping for something more, something tangible which would help me to put food on the table or even help me to be able to give my little ones a Christmas gift. I put the book and pen to one side and started to get up to go and see if I had anything left in the kitchen for supper. But Rue stopped me, asking if I wasn't going to write a wish down. "Oh Rue, it is not real. What would be the point, it won't provide supper for us! " But Rue insisted that it would be magic like in the shop and that I should write something. So I opened the book on the first page and wrote on the first page ' a plate of each kids favorite food for supper tonight' I waited to see if anything would happen but nothing did. I got up and as I walked to the kitchen I told Rue that wishes did not come true no matter how much we wanted them to. But then I noticed that the table in the kitchen was set and by each chair was a plate of each one of our favorite foods. I was so happy and astounded to realise that maybe some wishes did come true. Running back to the lounge I picked up the book to have a look at the page where I wrote my wish. It wasn't there anymore. Scrolling through the pages to see if it was anywhere else I saw that there was something on the very last page. And this is what it said:
> You have been gifted with this book of wishes, use the pages wisely. Each page will disappear once a wish has been written. When you come to the end please gift this book to someone else good of heart and in need.


That is a wonderful end for the Christmas story, Carol. I really love it !


----------



## Bee62

Merry Christmas for all CDR roommates.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Your “tortoise boyfriend?”


Pahleeze! Actually, he calls me his tortoise wife. But yes, that's who it is. He doesn't like me to mention when he's coming in case nefarious people go to his house when he's not there. But: attention all you nefarious people - his wife and mother-in-law and adult nephew will still be home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh, racoons ? They are a big problem in Germany. I don`t want them around my house. They are cute but can be pretty nasty. When they are tamed it can be interesting having them.


Yes, I agree. I don't have first hand information, but I understand they are real mischief makers.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!
> A Christmas Tortoise !!!!! Congrats ! Please post more pics !


Hm-m-m-m. . . so many Christmas names to choose from: Noel, Chris, Santa, Claus (claws), Snow, Evergreen. . . the list is endless.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> My goal is not to get sick and take nice pics like Mark!!
> We bought it in October.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260379



Wow...it really takes a lot of paddle power to move one of those around! Have fun & pix of course!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m. . . so many Christmas names to choose from: Noel, Chris, Santa, Claus (claws), Snow, Evergreen. . . the list is endless.



I would be a nervous wreck watching!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We are headed out on our new boat to test it!
> We are meeting friends who have a boat and also invited a soccer family.
> We will eat lunch and just cruise around the “lake” it’s actually a dam that’s about 10 minutes from the house.
> 
> I’ll report back later.
> I hope everyone has a lovely day!!



I must have missed a post... a new boat?? How awesome! Congrats! Have you already posted a pic? I want to see [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> A BOAT?????? You guys got a BOAT? Freakin' awesome!!!! Please show us a picture of it.



SNAPPISH!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> My goal is not to get sick and take nice pics like Mark!!
> We bought it in October.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260379



Fun times ahead!!! Love it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> My goal is not to get sick and take nice pics like Mark!!
> We bought it in October.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260379



How fun!
Have a blast [emoji4][emoji319]


----------



## AZtortMom

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just got home from work and..........
> View attachment 260303



So exciting [emoji4]
Congrats [emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Carving Update - worked on another Snowman on Saturday during the NFL football games that were in. I think I watched Washington Redskins lose (again) - i try to concentrate on NOT letting my knife slip.

Time to work on the nose, eye brows and mouth. (I guess I should paint my angel too) 

No kayaking today - cold blustery wind, but at least it’s sunny. Doing some test runs with the new “action camera”.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know you're not finished yet, and the marks on the new guy's face are just for you to use for 'sculpting' but I like the painted faces better than the artificial eyes. Your sculpted figures have a look of being old, but adding those eyes takes that old look away.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I agree. I don't have first hand information, but I understand they are real mischief makers.


Yes, they can be. I raised one from a baby but turned her loose when she became mating age.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m interested in the yogurt making process.. we eat lots of that here but that is one kitchen utensil that I do not have.. I also like the stewed/tenderized meat idea..let me know how useful you find it so I know if I should go get one)


Will do.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I LOVE gingerbread.. our “elf” makes the kids a gingerbread “something” every year. I can’t take a picture for you because I’ve already ate it... [emoji4]
> It was a village this year. But we have had all kinds of neat creations.. the hardest was Santa’s sleigh I think.. with 8 tiny reindeer!!!


Wow. That sounds awesome.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What a wonderful ending! Merry Christmas Carol!


Merry Christmas Linda. And thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I really enjoyed our story!!!
> Merry Christmas Eve!!!


Merry Christmas Eve.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We are headed out on our new boat to test it!
> We are meeting friends who have a boat and also invited a soccer family.
> We will eat lunch and just cruise around the “lake” it’s actually a dam that’s about 10 minutes from the house.
> 
> I’ll report back later.
> I hope everyone has a lovely day!!


Sounds like a lot of fun. Don't forget the photo's.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260366
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve Roommates [emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji319][emoji851]


Love this pic. A Merry Christmas Eve Noel.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Have a great day one and all.
> 
> View attachment 260368


A Merry Christmas Eve to you as well.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I just realized I'm having out of town company day after tomorrow, so I'm spending the day tidying up and cleaning house and tortoise houses. I hate housework!


Oh dear. Cleaning house is no fun.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My goal is not to get sick and take nice pics like Mark!!
> We bought it in October.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260379


Oohh nice!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That is a wonderful end for the Christmas story, Carol. I really love it !


Thank you Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Merry Christmas for all CDR roommates.


A Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Pahleeze! Actually, he calls me his tortoise wife. But yes, that's who it is. He doesn't like me to mention when he's coming in case nefarious people go to his house when he's not there. But: attention all you nefarious people - his wife and mother-in-law and adult nephew will still be home!!!!!!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I would be a nervous wreck watching!!


Lol. I would be glued to the spot. And take hundreds of photos.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. We spent the day at the in-laws having christmas. The kids had a blast with lots of presents. And i received two lovely tops. Tomorrow we will be just chilling and then off to have Christmas with my side of the family on boxing day. 
I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas tomorrow. Chat later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I know you're not finished yet, and the marks on the new guy's face are just for you to use for 'sculpting' but I like the painted faces better than the artificial eyes. Your sculpted figures have a look of being old, but adding those eyes takes that old look away.



Yes...the googly eyes are just for the snowmen..I’ll have to try one with just a painted eye... tks for feedback.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Brrrrr. I will send you some of our heat.


Hi. Please do asap. We'd both be thankful.


----------



## Gillian M

everyone at CDR!​


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> What kind of meat did you order??


A turkey, a pork pie, some sausage meat to stuff the turkey, some cooked ham and some chuck steak which will be for new year


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh, racoons ? They are a big problem in Germany. I don`t want them around my house. They are cute but can be pretty nasty. When they are tamed it can be interesting having them.


I heard about that on the radio and they're causing massive damage especially to cars.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all just popped in to catch up and see if anyone is around 

My food prep went well this morning. I started with a stilton pie (Stilton is a blue British Cheese) which we had for dinner tonight, as we do every Christmas Eve, with jacket potato and salad. 





The juice drained from the cranberries cooked in port is delicious over ice cream. So that sorts dessert too 

I also stuffed the turkey with sage and onion stuffing in the crop and sausage-meat stuffing in the main cavity. And I made stock from the giblets. That’s now all in the fridge ready to cook tomorrow. 

We went for a walk round a local lake this afternoon and then joined the villagers of Hadlow to sing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by the local silver band. 



So now we’re watching tv before turning in for the night 

Enjoy the rest of your day and remember that doesn’t visit until you’re asleep!


----------



## Gillian M

@CarolM ,we are waiting for the heat you promised to send us.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> @CarolM ,we are waiting for the heat you promised to send us.


Post to/from South Africa seems to take an age! It makes Adam's Moroccan donkey post look fast! It will probably arrive when you need it least in about 6 months!


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> @CarolM ,we are waiting for the heat you promised to send us.


It is on it's its way. There must be a delay what with the holidays and all.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Post to/from South Africa seems to take an age! It makes Adam's Moroccan donkey post look fast! It will probably arrive when you need it least in about 6 months!


Oh no! By then June will have begun and even we can offer heat.
True - it's going to take ages from South Africa.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> It is on it's its way. There must be a delay what with the holidays and all.



We are waiting *patiently*. Thanks.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Post to/from South Africa seems to take an age! It makes Adam's Moroccan donkey post look fast! It will probably arrive when you need it least in about 6 months!


Lol. That sounds about right. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Well it is 20 past midnight. So it is officially Christmas here. A very happy Christmas to all.
And good night. It is my bedtime.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Well it is 20 past midnight. So it is officially Christmas here. A very happy Christmas to all.
> And good night. It is my bedtime.


Good night and sweet dreams.

(Same timing here in Jordan).


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Well it is 20 past midnight. So it is officially Christmas here. A very happy Christmas to all.
> And good night. It is my bedtime.


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

To all my tfo friends, have a Very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417


Awwww... Todd, she's adorable!


----------



## Gillian M

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417


Gorgeous! God bless.


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Awwww... Todd, she's adorable!



What a cutie!!!


----------



## Gillian M

at CDR.​


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Hello all just popped in to catch up and see if anyone is around
> 
> My food prep went well this morning. I started with a stilton pie (Stilton is a blue British Cheese) which we had for dinner tonight, as we do every Christmas Eve, with jacket potato and salad.
> View attachment 260402
> 
> View attachment 260403
> 
> 
> The juice drained from the cranberries cooked in port is delicious over ice cream. So that sorts dessert too
> 
> I also stuffed the turkey with sage and onion stuffing in the crop and sausage-meat stuffing in the main cavity. And I made stock from the giblets. That’s now all in the fridge ready to cook tomorrow.
> 
> We went for a walk round a local lake this afternoon and then joined the villagers of Hadlow to sing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by the local silver band.
> View attachment 260405
> 
> 
> So now we’re watching tv before turning in for the night
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day and remember that doesn’t visit until you’re asleep!




That filo pie looks interesting. I may try that one day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417


Aw, she's a real cutie!


----------



## Momof4

Enjoyed our first trip out!
Our friends with the other boat didn’t make it but another family joined us.

They raised this dam to double the capacity. I guess it’s the largest upgrade in the country. It reopened 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Enjoyed our first trip out!
> Our friends with the other boat didn’t make it but another family joined us.
> 
> They raised this dam to double the capacity. I guess it’s the largest upgrade in the country. It reopened 2 yrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 260430
> 
> View attachment 260431
> 
> View attachment 260432
> 
> View attachment 260433


The sun is shining, but still, I'll bet it was cold!


----------



## AZtortMom

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417



Squee!!
Adorable [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hello all just popped in to catch up and see if anyone is around
> 
> My food prep went well this morning. I started with a stilton pie (Stilton is a blue British Cheese) which we had for dinner tonight, as we do every Christmas Eve, with jacket potato and salad.
> View attachment 260402
> 
> View attachment 260403
> 
> 
> The juice drained from the cranberries cooked in port is delicious over ice cream. So that sorts dessert too
> 
> I also stuffed the turkey with sage and onion stuffing in the crop and sausage-meat stuffing in the main cavity. And I made stock from the giblets. That’s now all in the fridge ready to cook tomorrow.
> 
> We went for a walk round a local lake this afternoon and then joined the villagers of Hadlow to sing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by the local silver band.
> View attachment 260405
> 
> 
> So now we’re watching tv before turning in for the night
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day and remember that doesn’t visit until you’re asleep!




Really nice looking Stilton pie!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> The sun is shining, but still, I'll bet it was cold!



It was actually really warm! 
We just look cold with our sweatshirts.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Hello all just popped in to catch up and see if anyone is around
> 
> My food prep went well this morning. I started with a stilton pie (Stilton is a blue British Cheese) which we had for dinner tonight, as we do every Christmas Eve, with jacket potato and salad.
> View attachment 260402
> 
> View attachment 260403
> 
> 
> The juice drained from the cranberries cooked in port is delicious over ice cream. So that sorts dessert too
> 
> I also stuffed the turkey with sage and onion stuffing in the crop and sausage-meat stuffing in the main cavity. And I made stock from the giblets. That’s now all in the fridge ready to cook tomorrow.
> 
> We went for a walk round a local lake this afternoon and then joined the villagers of Hadlow to sing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by the local silver band.
> View attachment 260405
> 
> 
> So now we’re watching tv before turning in for the night
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day and remember that doesn’t visit until you’re asleep!



Stilton is one of my favorite cheeses!!
This looks so good!! 
Didn’t you make this last year? It seems like I remember that.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417


Oh Miss Marge is gorgeous!! A Miss Marge is a Christmas baby..at least by South African and Jordan time.[emoji3] 

Congratulations Todd. She is really very beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Enjoyed our first trip out!
> Our friends with the other boat didn’t make it but another family joined us.
> 
> They raised this dam to double the capacity. I guess it’s the largest upgrade in the country. It reopened 2 yrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 260430
> 
> View attachment 260431
> 
> View attachment 260432
> 
> View attachment 260433


Love the pics.


----------



## CarolM

Good Christmas Morning CDR and Miss Marge.
I am up early as the dogs wanted their food. But I think I will go back to sleep just for a few more minutes. Chat later.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Good Christmas Morning CDR and Miss Marge.
> I am up early as the dogs wanted their food. But I think I will go back to sleep just for a few more minutes. Chat later.


I just meet a guy here from Africa. He is here for asilum. Really nice guy.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417



CDR’s very own Christmas baby. Welcome to TFO Miss Marge


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That filo pie looks interesting. I may try that one day.



It’s really good eaten hot or cold


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Stilton is one of my favorite cheeses!!
> This looks so good!!
> Didn’t you make this last year? It seems like I remember that.



I make it every Christmas Eve  It’s a lighter start to the Christmas calories


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and Merry Christmas to everyone in the CDR around the world. 

I hope you and your families have a wonderful day


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It’s really good eaten hot or cold



It’s on our list to make for New Years....!


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I just meet a guy here from Africa. He is here for asilum. Really nice guy.


Which part of africa is he from?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I make it every Christmas Eve  It’s a lighter start to the Christmas calories


It looks really yummy. I want to try it.


----------



## CarolM

The family is busy playing trivial pursuit.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Merry Christmas roomies!


----------



## JoesMum

I am just back from a walk with the family. It’s crisp and sunny here






This is the same view 5 years ago on Christmas Day when it was a little... ahem... wetter



And the turkey is smelling good, but still has another 90 minutes or so to go 



Cover your ears the rest of you; this is going to be loud as it needs to reach Morocco:

OY! ADAM! @Tidgy’s Dad! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am just back from a walk with the family. It’s crisp and sunny here
> 
> View attachment 260467
> 
> View attachment 260468
> 
> 
> This is the same view 5 years ago on Christmas Day when it was a little... ahem... wetter
> View attachment 260469
> 
> 
> And the turkey is smelling good, but still has another 90 minutes or so to go
> View attachment 260470
> 
> 
> Cover your ears the rest of you; this is going to be loud as it needs to reach Morocco:
> 
> OY! ADAM! @Tidgy’s Dad! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Wow what a difference.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was getting ready to toss you a raft and paddle!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am just back from a walk with the family. It’s crisp and sunny here
> 
> View attachment 260467
> 
> View attachment 260468
> 
> 
> This is the same view 5 years ago on Christmas Day when it was a little... ahem... wetter
> View attachment 260469
> 
> 
> And the turkey is smelling good, but still has another 90 minutes or so to go
> View attachment 260470
> 
> 
> Cover your ears the rest of you; this is going to be loud as it needs to reach Morocco:
> 
> OY! ADAM! @Tidgy’s Dad! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Hmmm. That turkey looks really nice.


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Maro2Bear

https://twitter.com/RusBotWien/status/1077490056418521088?s=20

Russian National Guard singing “Last Christmas” - tweeted out by the Russian Embassy in Vienna


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am just back from a walk with the family. It’s crisp and sunny here
> 
> View attachment 260467
> 
> View attachment 260468
> 
> 
> This is the same view 5 years ago on Christmas Day when it was a little... ahem... wetter
> View attachment 260469
> 
> 
> And the turkey is smelling good, but still has another 90 minutes or so to go
> View attachment 260470
> 
> 
> Cover your ears the rest of you; this is going to be loud as it needs to reach Morocco:
> 
> OY! ADAM! @Tidgy’s Dad! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Ohhh, I am thinking of the poor people that had to suffer under the flood and the damage the water makes ! That was no happy Christmas at all.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Which part of africa is he from?


Not really sure.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 260471


[emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Merry Christmas Roommates [emoji319]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Ohhh, I am thinking of the poor people that had to suffer under the flood and the damage the water makes ! That was no happy Christmas at all.



It wasn’t unfortunately. We have a flood barrier upstream of the town which closes and floods the fields if necessary to keep the town dry. That night we had so much rain that the barrier had to be opened to stop it bursting


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm just back from "Christmas Morning" at my daughter's house. Her son, his wife and their two boys (ages 4 and 3 ???) always go to her house and spend the night Christmas Eve so they can be there bright and early Christmas morning for when Santa has come. (They live in a small town about 45 miles away) And I always go over as soon as I can in the morning. Today I got there at about a quarter to six. They were already all finished opening their presents and what a mess!!! It was pretty cute about the boys. Their mom allowed them each to wrap a present for me, Great Gramma Fawn (Yvonne), and Cody, they youngest one, was so eager for me to open my presents. He just kept pushing them at me and telling me to open them. Cody gave me a pretty little acrylic box with a built in acrylic bow on top (????) and Cyrus gave me a mug with a picture of Santa Claus on it. So I guess I'm going to have to figure out what to put in the box so next time they come over I can have it displayed so they know I really, really like it. But I'm really bah humbug, and I'm very glad it's over with. Now it's time to get back to my normal day and get the tortoises' food ready.


----------



## Maro2Bear

News worthy.. @Tom will appreciate this one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> News worthy.. @Tom will appreciate this one.
> 
> View attachment 260491



Very cool!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm. I wonder how they were able to catch it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm just back from "Christmas Morning" at my daughter's house. Her son, his wife and their two boys (ages 4 and 3 ???) always go to her house and spend the night Christmas Eve so they can be there bright and early Christmas morning for when Santa has come. (They live in a small town about 45 miles away) And I always go over as soon as I can in the morning. Today I got there at about a quarter to six. They were already all finished opening their presents and what a mess!!! It was pretty cute about the boys. Their mom allowed them each to wrap a present for me, Great Gramma Fawn (Yvonne), and Cody, they youngest one, was so eager for me to open my presents. He just kept pushing them at me and telling me to open them. Cody gave me a pretty little acrylic box with a built in acrylic bow on top (????) and Cyrus gave me a mug with a picture of Santa Claus on it. So I guess I'm going to have to figure out what to put in the box so next time they come over I can have it displayed so they know I really, really like it. But I'm really bah humbug, and I'm very glad it's over with. Now it's time to get back to my normal day and get the tortoises' food ready.


Put some of Misty's treats in the box. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> News worthy.. @Tom will appreciate this one.
> 
> View attachment 260491


Lol. I like their tweet comment.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Lol. I like their tweet comment.



IKR [emoji12]
It’s pretty good


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Put some of Misty's treats in the box. [emoji3]


That's a damn good idea!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Merry Christmas ! Love to you all


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Merry Christmas ! Love to you all



Back at you. Hope that you are enjoying the day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snowman and Angel Ensemble Silently Singing “Silent Night”

New green scarf for newest addition.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Well Richmond, VA has logged its rainiest year on record since they started keeping records since 1872. Not a record I ever hoped to see broken-it sucked literally!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well Richmond, VA has logged its rainiest year on record since they started keeping records since 1872. Not a record I ever hoped to see broken-it sucked literally!



As did this entire area...DC and Maryland and points north. But hey, it’s been nice the past few days...with sunshine forecast for tomorrow. Our back garden is slippy slidey yucky muddy...


----------



## DE42

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> “Jumps and screams” AAAACCCKKKK
> now you better run!!


Yup, i ran.
Only just back!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas Dan! I hope you are having a wonderful day


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, i ran.
> Only just back!


There you are at last. You have been tiptoeing round for the last day or so. I am glad you have joined us in the CDR; our Christmas is complete 

I think Montgomery has fallen asleep after overdosing on Christmas pudding, but there's still some port left in the decanter. I'll pour you a glass now


----------



## DE42

How is everyone doing here?


----------



## DE42




----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowman and Angel Ensemble Silently Singing “Silent Night”
> 
> New green scarf for newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 260506


Those are so cute. do you do it just for fun or do you sell them?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday was drizzly all day, so I didn't work outside at all. And now today, the leaves are probably too wet to do any raking, so I guess I'll have to stack some wood. I got a nice pick-up load of wood Saturday and just tossed it out of the truck onto the ground. I stacked about half of it Saturday, but there's still more to put up. I didn't make a fire today because it's not all that cold in here. No rain (read drizzle) today, but it is overcast and not very warm. . . but not exactly cold either. Probably good working outside weather.
> 
> So I guess I'd better get to it. Just wanted to tell you all how much I enjoy sharing your lives by reading about you here in the CDR. And I wonder if @Tidgy's Dad would be interested in writing a paragraph for our Christmas story.


Ooooops! 
I love writing stories or bits of them. 
Bit late.
Sorry.
Merry Christmas, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ! ! ! !
Will be in to speak to you all soon. 
Chaotic today, usual Christmas tuff and Zak came back from France to visit so we were four for the day. 
Lovely! 
Life's good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There you are at last. You have been tiptoeing round for the last day or so. I am glad you have joined us in the CDR; our Christmas is complete
> 
> I think Montgomery has fallen asleep after overdosing on Christmas pudding, but there's still some port left in the decanter. I'll pour you a glass now


Merry Christmas, Linda! 
Not been too busy around here this evening. 
Bless you all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Merry Christmas, Dan!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm a little late for those in the UK and similar time zones, but Nadolig Llawen (Merry Christmas) everyone





It's been a hectic day for me cooking wise - the only lunch I cook a year - but it went down well and so far has stayed down!!
So my nephew and I survived it, yaaaaaayy!!!
I have just driven him home so I am having a few glasses of wine and finally managing 5 minutes to pop into the CDR to say that I hope you all had, or are having, a lovely day and that Santa was good to you.
Time for some catching up reading now, so not see you soon, TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260366
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve Roommates [emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji319][emoji851]


I love that picture!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417


How perfect and beautiful! 
Great timing too, that's one birthday you'll never forget!!
Congratulations Todd.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and Merry Christmas to everyone in the CDR around the world.
> 
> I hope you and your families have a wonderful day
> View attachment 260462


Lovely Joe!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am just back from a walk with the family. It’s crisp and sunny here
> 
> View attachment 260467
> 
> View attachment 260468
> 
> 
> !


What a beautiful day! 
It's been very grey and damp here with low mist all day, not a good walking day at all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations Todd.



Well done Todd. If y’all don’t know already them baby tortoises love to eat damp paper towels and they are very effective in clogging them up. Danger! Danger!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well Richmond, VA has logged its rainiest year on record since they started keeping records since 1872. Not a record I ever hoped to see broken-it sucked literally!


Hope not too much damage was caused by it.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ! ! ! !
> Will be in to speak to you all soon.
> Chaotic today, usual Christmas tuff and Zak came back from France to visit so we were four for the day.
> Lovely!
> Life's good!


Merry Christmas Adam, Wifey and Tidgy!


----------



## Lyn W

Mizcreant said:


> I'm hoping it goes over well. There's nothing she really needs or wants...at least none expressed. I bought tickets for a 3 hour Winter Wonderland dinner train ride for the two of us for an anniversary present. Maybe that'll make up for the sink if it doesn't go over well. Lol


Wish I'd seen this earlier - would have suggested something more personal to go with it - like some nice gloves.........


----------



## Lyn W

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?


I like more personal gifts for birthdays but prefer practical gifts at Xmas. 
I hope she liked it and didn't wash her hands of you in it!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> And I bought myself a xmas gift. Now just have to figure out how to use it. As I have never used it before.
> View attachment 260281


Oh no!!
Kitchen gifts like pots and pans and cookery books are a definite no no for me!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lyn! So nice to not see you! Nadolig Llawen
> 
> I am guessing your school has finally broken up for the Christmas break


Hi Linda. Nadolig Llawen to you too!
Yes we finished last Friday so the weekend and Xmas Eve was spent last minute xmas shopping and making sure I had everything for Xmas lunch.
Hope you had a lovely day with family!


----------



## Tom

Maro2Bear said:


> News worthy.. @Tom will appreciate this one.


Not a red shoulder. Its a passage (juvenile) red tail and it looks like its been eating well.

@wccmog10 , am I right?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm a little late for those in the UK and similar time zones, but Nadolig Llawen (Merry Christmas) everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a hectic day for me cooking wise - the only lunch I cook a year - but it went down well and so far has stayed down!!
> So my nephew and I survived it, yaaaaaayy!!!
> I have just driven him home so I am having a few glasses of wine and finally managing 5 minutes to pop into the CDR to say that I hope you all had, or are having, a lovely day and that Santa was good to you.
> Time for some catching up reading now, so not see you soon, TTFN


Merry Christmas Lyn  x


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone and happy Boxing Day. The kids are in bed and JoesDad and I are having a leisurely breakfast in the conservator and watching the birds on our garden feeders.


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maro2Bear

Weather Update.....nice today and tomorrow... and more rain Friday!


----------



## Bee62

Merry Christmas for all !
Can someone please explain me what Happy Boxing day is ? 
In Germany we celebrate Christmas on the 24. of December with a goose to eat or something else of yummy food, gifts, going to church and singing Christmas songs. All on one day !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Merry Christmas for all !
> Can someone please explain me what Happy Boxing day is ?
> In Germany we celebrate Christmas on the 24. of December with a goose to eat or something else of yummy food, gifts, going to church and singing Christmas songs. All on one day !



Here in the UK (and places we colonised [emoji849]) Christmas Day is the big day. Traditionally Christmas Eve is a working day leading up to midnight mass when the start of the day Jesus was born is celebrated. 

Boxing Day is a public holiday here in the UK. Traditionally it was when the day when “Christmas boxes” (gifts) were given to those who had given good service during the year... domestic staff, trades, etc. It is also when the servants of the wealthy were given a day off to return to their families to celebrate Christmas and would be given a Christmas Box of food and perhaps money to take with them.


----------



## wccmog10

Tom said:


> Not a red shoulder. Its a passage (juvenile) red tail and it looks like its been eating well.
> 
> @wccmog10 , am I right?



I agree with @Tom, looks like a juvenile red tailed hawk, not a red shoulder. But that is a common mistake- I’m just glad they removed him safely and let him go on his way. Sadly some birds who get themselves caught in a building like that don’t survive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a thread for you, Noel: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/happy-birthday-noel.172128/


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's only 6:52a and I'm already finished with my Forum duties. It's still a bit on the dark side outside, but maybe by the time I've washed and prepared the tortoises' food it will have gotten a bit lighter. So, I'm off to fight the wars. Have a good day, all of you!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a thread for you, Noel: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/happy-birthday-noel.172128/



Thank you [emoji4][emoji847][emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you [emoji4][emoji847][emoji173]️



Happy Birthday Noël!


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> It is on it's its way. There must be a delay what with the holidays and all.


Hi there! That heat you promised us, didn't get here yet.  We are patiently waiting: it's freezing cold here _and_ there will be a further drop in temperature tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gillian M said:


> Hi there! That heat you promised us, didn't get here yet.  We are patiently waiting: it's freezing cold here _and_ there will be a further drop in temperature tonight.


We've got beautiful sunshine!! It's not real warm, but at least it's not foggy (our norm).


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> We've got beautiful sunshine!! It's not real warm, but at least it's not foggy (our norm).


Hi, Yvonne. Lucky you. Here, it's v cold. Oli and I get stuck at home in such cases. Had it been sunny, I would have taken him for a "walk."

Send us some heat, please.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Hi there! That heat you promised us, didn't get here yet.  We are patiently waiting: it's freezing cold here _and_ there will be a further drop in temperature tonight.


You don't cope well with cold do you?  It's warmer where you are than it is here. We have a saying that there's no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothing  I always have my fleece lined, knitted hat on when I am outside at the moment. If my head stays warm there's a better chance that the rest of me will too.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> You don't cope well with cold do you?  It's warmer where you are than it is here. We have a saying that there's no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothing  I always have my fleece lined, knitted hat on when I am outside at the moment. If my head stays warm there's a better chance that the rest of me will too.


Good evening Linda, hope you're well.

Oh yep: I simply hate, hate, hate Winter.  You may/may not believe: when temperature reaches 40 degrees C (and sometimes more during heat waves), I'm fine so long as the _lovely_ sun is not striking in my head. However, during Winter, I am at home 90% of the time, I've the heating system on, I've an electric heater and all the rest, but I just cannot make it. 

I do not think it's as warm here as you people in Europe think it is.  We have snow here during Winter.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Good evening Linda, hope you're well.
> 
> Oh yep: I simply hate, hate, hate Winter.  You may/may not believe: when temperature reaches 40 degrees C (and sometimes more during heat waves), I'm fine so long as the _lovely_ sun is not striking in my head. However, during Winter, I am at home 90% of the time, I've the heating system on, I've an electric heater and all the rest, but I just cannot make it.
> 
> I do not think it's as warm here as you people in Europe think it is.  We have snow here during Winter.



I googled the weather forecast for your location as I have done often over the years  It is warmer with you than us just now. It has been pretty cold there on occasion, I will give you that. 

I have a friend, another mod on my other forum, living in Jeddah who comes back to the UK every January for our trade show. He may be an expat Brit but he doesn’t cope well at all with our climate now.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I googled the weather forecast for your location as I have done often over the years  It is warmer with you than us just now. It has been pretty cold there on occasion, I will give you that.
> 
> I have a friend, another mod on my other forum, living in Jeddah who comes back to the UK every January for our trade show. He may be an expat Brit but he doesn’t cope well at all with our climate now.


Oh, Saudi Arabia (and the Gulf in general) is another world when talking about the weather.


----------



## CarolM

A another joke. Sorry I have missed the last few. 

To have inner peace we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives. I looked through my house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how bleary fablus I feel rite now. Sned this to all who need inner ****. An telum u luvum. And two al hve a Marry Crispmouse.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas Dan to both you and Sarah. I hope you have had a good one so far.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There you are at last. You have been tiptoeing round for the last day or so. I am glad you have joined us in the CDR; our Christmas is complete
> 
> I think Montgomery has fallen asleep after overdosing on Christmas pudding, but there's still some port left in the decanter. I'll pour you a glass now


Could I please have a smidgen of sherry ?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> How is everyone doing here?


We are all good and how are you doing?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 260508


Oooohhh. Love the Christmas tree.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Merry Christmas Dan to both you and Sarah. I hope you have had a good one so far.


We did not get to spend Christmas together unfortunately. But we will be spending New year's together.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowman and Angel Ensemble Silently Singing “Silent Night”
> 
> New green scarf for newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 260506


Love it.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> We are all good and how are you doing?


Not bad. Had some seasonal depression but I think that's for the most part over.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ! ! ! !
> Will be in to speak to you all soon.
> Chaotic today, usual Christmas tuff and Zak came back from France to visit so we were four for the day.
> Lovely!
> Life's good!


A very Merry Christmas Adam. To Wifey and Tidgy as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Now





10 °C
Passing clouds.


Feels Like: 9 °C
Forecast: 6 / 9 °C
Wind: 9 km/h ↑ from West

See Linda @JoesMum ? It is v cold.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm a little late for those in the UK and similar time zones, but Nadolig Llawen (Merry Christmas) everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a hectic day for me cooking wise - the only lunch I cook a year - but it went down well and so far has stayed down!!
> So my nephew and I survived it, yaaaaaayy!!!
> I have just driven him home so I am having a few glasses of wine and finally managing 5 minutes to pop into the CDR to say that I hope you all had, or are having, a lovely day and that Santa was good to you.
> Time for some catching up reading now, so not see you soon, TTFN


A very Merry Christmas Lyn. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wish I'd seen this earlier - would have suggested something more personal to go with it - like some nice gloves.........
> View attachment 260537


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## DE42

My sister and I yesterday


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> A very Merry Christmas Lyn. Hope it was a good one.


Merry Xmas.


----------



## Gillian M

DE42 said:


> My sister and I yesterday
> View attachment 260598


Nice pic. 
Merry Xmas.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Oh no!!
> Kitchen gifts like pots and pans and cookery books are a definite no no for me!!


Lol. I have four mouths to feed and microwave dinners all the time would be a no no. I am hoping that the pressure cooker will speed up cooking time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone and happy Boxing Day. The kids are in bed and JoesDad and I are having a leisurely breakfast in the conservator and watching the birds on our garden feeders.


Sounds devine.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> A very Merry Christmas Adam. To Wifey and Tidgy as well.


Merry Xmas.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK (and places we colonised [emoji849]) Christmas Day is the big day. Traditionally Christmas Eve is a working day leading up to midnight mass when the start of the day Jesus was born is celebrated.
> 
> Boxing Day is a public holiday here in the UK. Traditionally it was when the day when “Christmas boxes” (gifts) were given to those who had given good service during the year... domestic staff, trades, etc. It is also when the servants of the wealthy were given a day off to return to their families to celebrate Christmas and would be given a Christmas Box of food and perhaps money to take with them.


I learnt something new. I have always just enjoyed the holiday of boxing day.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

wccmog10 said:


> I agree with @Tom, looks like a juvenile red tailed hawk, not a red shoulder. But that is a common mistake- I’m just glad they removed him safely and let him go on his way. Sadly some birds who get themselves caught in a building like that don’t survive.


[emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's only 6:52a and I'm already finished with my Forum duties. It's still a bit on the dark side outside, but maybe by the time I've washed and prepared the tortoises' food it will have gotten a bit lighter. So, I'm off to fight the wars. Have a good day, all of you!!!!


Good luck on your wars. I hope you win all the battles.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> Hi there! That heat you promised us, didn't get here yet.  We are patiently waiting: it's freezing cold here _and_ there will be a further drop in temperature tonight.


%$#@^ SA postal service. So sorry they don't care about dead lines. At worst it will probably arrive in about 3 to 4 months.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> We did not get to spend Christmas together unfortunately. But we will be spending New year's together.


Oh. At least that is something. I hope it will be a good new years day then.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Not bad. Had some seasonal depression but I think that's for the most part over.


Oh that is good that it is over. Spending time together with Sarah and your family will help lots.


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you [emoji4][emoji847][emoji173]️



Happy Birthday @AZtortMom !

Lots of Dec birthdays. An elite club!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wonderful day here. Sunny and calm. I loaded up the kayak and got out early.

Here’s one pix while I look at the rest.

Looking pretty much directly East...the fine distant horizon is “roughly” 5 or 6 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A another joke. Sorry I have missed the last few.
> 
> To have inner peace we should always finish things we start and we all could use more calm in our lives. I looked through my house to find things i'd started and hadn't finished, so I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiumun srciptuns, an a box a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how bleary fablus I feel rite now. Sned this to all who need inner ****. An telum u luvum. And two al hve a Marry Crispmouse.


[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Could I please have a smidgen of sherry ?


Of course. Do you prefer dry or sweet?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 °C
> Passing clouds.
> 
> 
> Feels Like: 9 °C
> Forecast: 6 / 9 °C
> Wind: 9 km/h ↑ from West
> 
> See Linda @JoesMum ? It is v cold.



3C partly cloudy feels like 3C here

Feels like 9C is manageable


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonderful day here. Sunny and calm. I loaded up the kayak and got out early.
> 
> Here’s one pix while I look at the rest.
> 
> Looking pretty much directly East...the fine distant horizon is “roughly” 5 or 6 miles as the crow flies.
> 
> View attachment 260603


Beautiful colours


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those afraid of the ice and cold - skip and scroll.

For others, you will appreciate the icy waters that i was paddling through in order to bring you all pix. Yes..thats ice in the water and the shoreline.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> For those afraid of the ice and cold - skip and scroll.
> 
> For others, you will appreciate the icy waters that i was paddling through in order to bring you all pix. Yes..thats ice in the water and the shoreline.
> 
> View attachment 260606


We used to do a New Year's Day paddle with our canoe club off North Landing on the North Sea Coast. It wasn't unusual to have ice freezing our hair to our helmets


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quiet in here tonight.....

Just a wonderful day to be waterside. Oh, did I mention the two Eagles that I saw today as well?


----------



## Lyn W

My sisters cat, Jezz, and I would like to wish you all a Happy Boxing Day


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you [emoji4][emoji847][emoji173]️


Happy Birthday Noel, hope you are having a lovely day!


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Ok...so... my Christmas gift idea (kitchen sink) went over really well (breathes sigh of relief). Better than I expected actually. I live to tell about it! lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> A very Merry Christmas Lyn. Hope it was a good one.


Very quiet thanks Carol, with just my nephew, but the cooking was exhausting!!!
He came to me again today for a lunch of Bubble and Squeak, where we used up all the veg left over from yesterday.
(I still haven't got the hang of cooking just the right amount for two).
That was OK - just shoved it all in the frying pan and served it with the remainder of the turkey and ham.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Merry Xmas.


Seasons Greetings to you Gillian!
Just noticed your new avatar - is that Oli?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonderful day here. Sunny and calm. I loaded up the kayak and got out early.
> 
> Here’s one pix while I look at the rest.
> 
> Looking pretty much directly East...the fine distant horizon is “roughly” 5 or 6 miles as the crow flies.
> 
> View attachment 260603


Looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet in here tonight.....
> 
> Just a wonderful day to be waterside. Oh, did I mention the two Eagles that I saw today as well?
> 
> View attachment 260618


I love the symmetry of the reflection in that pic, very professional!


----------



## Lyn W

A late call in from me again, but hope everyone got through Xmas Day unscathed and had a more relaxing Boxing Day.
I went for a lovely walk through some local woods with a friend to blow away the cobwebs before slaving over a hot stove again - no rest for the wicked!!!
Lola didn't surface at all today but ate a plate of food I pushed into his hide - I think he's enjoying the room service too much!!!

Now the main event is out of the way I can concentrate on enjoying the rest of my holiday - bliss!!!
Speak to you soon
Nos da!


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Noel!!
@AZtortMom


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you [emoji4][emoji847][emoji173]️



Happy Birthday! Hope you’ve had a great day!


----------



## EllieMay

I didn’t know that there were options with Sherry but I’ll take sweet please  [emoji483]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My sisters cat, Jezz, and I would like to wish you all a Happy Boxing Day


Typical cat behaviour. If there's a box then a cat WILL fit in it [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Mizcreant said:


> Ok...so... my Christmas gift idea (kitchen sink) went over really well (breathes sigh of relief). Better than I expected actually. I live to tell about it! lol


Excellent 


I bought my Mum a DNA test for her birthday. It was one from Ancestry and she had said she wanted one. We both thought it was funny [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! The family and I are going to the pantomime today.

Pantomime is a great British theatre tradition. It's a family play held at Christmas usually based on a fairy tale. It's always funny, always has a man dressed as a woman in the main comedic part (the pantomime dame) - eg Cinderella's ugly sisters, Prince Charming's mother. The lead male romantic lead (usually Prince Charming) is traditionally played by a woman. There's always a baddy to boo and hiss at (Captain Hook, Abanazer, Wicked Stepmother) and there's always a Fairy Godmother type character. The humour is very British, lots of puns, but suitable for young children; although some of the jokes will be aimed at the adults in the audience and go straight over the children's heads.

We are seeing Snow White


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all! The family and I are going to the pantomime today.
> 
> Pantomime is a great British theatre tradition. It's a family play held at Christmas usually based on a fairy tale. It's always funny, always has a man dressed as a woman in the main comedic part (the pantomime dame) - eg Cinderella's ugly sisters, Prince Charming's mother. The lead male romantic lead (usually Prince Charming) is traditionally played by a woman. There's always a baddy to boo and hiss at (Captain Hook, Abanazer, Wicked Stepmother) and there's always a Fairy Godmother type character. The humour is very British, lots of puns, but suitable for young children; although some of the jokes will be aimed at the adults in the audience and go straight over the children's heads.
> 
> We are seeing Snow White



How fun!!! I love theater. Especially fantasy.. combine that with comedy and you can’t go wrong. There is not much closely accessible to me where I live though.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! We had a tornado pass through last night so I was up soothing scared critters for a bit. Doesn’t seem to be much damage so I think we were among the lucky ones. We are still under a river flood warning but I think all the weather is going to clear out in a couple of hours for the sun to shine. CRAZY weather this time of year [emoji15]. On another note, I’m feeling a little nostalgic today. My surprise son turned 5 on the 9th, my hubby 42 on the 21st, and now my baby girl is 16 today... I can’t keep time at bay.. I’m sure blessed with a family that makes me proud.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> My sisters cat, Jezz, and I would like to wish you all a Happy Boxing Day


Oh for cripes sake!!! Tell your sister to give that cat a bigger box!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cripes sake!!! Tell your sister to give that cat a bigger box!


He just loves to try to squeeze into the smallest spaces - even my sisters handbag!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all! The family and I are going to the pantomime today.
> 
> Pantomime is a great British theatre tradition. It's a family play held at Christmas usually based on a fairy tale. It's always funny, always has a man dressed as a woman in the main comedic part (the pantomime dame) - eg Cinderella's ugly sisters, Prince Charming's mother. The lead male romantic lead (usually Prince Charming) is traditionally played by a woman. There's always a baddy to boo and hiss at (Captain Hook, Abanazer, Wicked Stepmother) and there's always a Fairy Godmother type character. The humour is very British, lots of puns, but suitable for young children; although some of the jokes will be aimed at the adults in the audience and go straight over the children's heads.
> 
> We are seeing Snow White


Watch out for that wicked stepmother - she's behind you!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! We had a tornado pass through last night so I was up soothing scared critters for a bit. Doesn’t seem to be much damage so I think we were among the lucky ones. We are still under a river flood warning but I think all the weather is going to clear out in a couple of hours for the sun to shine. CRAZY weather this time of year [emoji15]. On another note, I’m feeling a little nostalgic today. My surprise son turned 5 on the 9th, my hubby 42 on the 21st, and now my baby girl is 16 today... I can’t keep time at bay.. I’m sure blessed with a family that makes me proud.


Happy birthday to your daughter and the birthday boys!
Time does fly doesn't it?
Glad you avoided damage but it must be pretty scary - the strong winds here worry me when we have them - which is an increasingly regular occurrence now!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! We had a tornado pass through last night so I was up soothing scared critters for a bit. Doesn’t seem to be much damage so I think we were among the lucky ones. We are still under a river flood warning but I think all the weather is going to clear out in a couple of hours for the sun to shine. CRAZY weather this time of year [emoji15]. On another note, I’m feeling a little nostalgic today. My surprise son turned 5 on the 9th, my hubby 42 on the 21st, and now my baby girl is 16 today... I can’t keep time at bay.. I’m sure blessed with a family that makes me proud.



Happy Birthday to your daughter. I am so glad you are unscathed after the tornado!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! We had a tornado pass through last night so I was up soothing scared critters for a bit. Doesn’t seem to be much damage so I think we were among the lucky ones. We are still under a river flood warning but I think all the weather is going to clear out in a couple of hours for the sun to shine. CRAZY weather this time of year [emoji15]. On another note, I’m feeling a little nostalgic today. My surprise son turned 5 on the 9th, my hubby 42 on the 21st, and now my baby girl is 16 today... I can’t keep time at bay.. I’m sure blessed with a family that makes me proud.



Happy birthday to your family!!


Tornado!! How scary!!

You guys sound like us!
Anniversary Nov 23
My birthday Dec 8
Son Dec 20
Daughter Jan 5

This is a very expensive month!!!

I feel so bad that it’s so close to Christmas, I really wish it was spread out a bit.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> %$#@^ SA postal service. So sorry they don't care about dead lines. At worst it will probably arrive in about 3 to 4 months.


Good evening.

Three or four months?!  By then it'll be boiling hot here. 

Please, please help us. Poor Oli is in deep sleep, almost hibernating.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Seasons Greetings to you Gillian!
> Just noticed your new avatar - is that Oli?


Good evening Lyn, good evening Lola. And a belated Merry Christmas to you both.

Yes, that is my beloved Oli. Like it?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> 3C partly cloudy feels like 3C here
> 
> Feels like 9C is manageable


Hi Linda. Not at all manageable for me.  Temperature has to reach 35 to 40 degrees C for me.  And Oli for that matter.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> A late call in from me again, but hope everyone got through Xmas Day unscathed and had a more relaxing Boxing Day.
> I went for a lovely walk through some local woods with a friend to blow away the cobwebs before slaving over a hot stove again - no rest for the wicked!!!
> Lola didn't surface at all today but ate a plate of food I pushed into his hide - I think he's enjoying the room service too much!!!
> 
> Now the main event is out of the way I can concentrate on enjoying the rest of my holiday - bliss!!!
> Speak to you soon
> Nos da!


Hope you do enjoy your holidays.


----------



## Gillian M

Here is Oli, @Lyn .​


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday to your family!!
> 
> 
> Tornado!! How scary!!
> 
> You guys sound like us!
> Anniversary Nov 23
> My birthday Dec 8
> Son Dec 20
> Daughter Jan 5
> 
> This is a very expensive month!!!
> 
> I feel so bad that it’s so close to Christmas, I really wish it was spread out a bit.



We are much better spread

Me February , Son April, JoesDad August, Wedding Anniversary September, Daughter October!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 260660
> 
> Here is Oli, @Lyn .​



He is a handsome chap


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> He is a handsome chap


Oh thank you Linda. xx 
And a "thank you" from Oli who's in deep sleep.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonderful day here. Sunny and calm. I loaded up the kayak and got out early.
> 
> Here’s one pix while I look at the rest.
> 
> Looking pretty much directly East...the fine distant horizon is “roughly” 5 or 6 miles as the crow flies.
> 
> View attachment 260603


Love the contrast between the blue and red.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Of course. Do you prefer dry or sweet?


Sweet of course. [emoji3] I have a terrible sweet tooth.


----------



## Gillian M

@JoesMum , here's the other Oli.

​Who do you think is more handsome?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For those afraid of the ice and cold - skip and scroll.
> 
> For others, you will appreciate the icy waters that i was paddling through in order to bring you all pix. Yes..thats ice in the water and the shoreline.
> 
> View attachment 260606


Brrr. Don't fall in.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet in here tonight.....
> 
> Just a wonderful day to be waterside. Oh, did I mention the two Eagles that I saw today as well?
> 
> View attachment 260618


Gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My sisters cat, Jezz, and I would like to wish you all a Happy Boxing Day


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Ok...so... my Christmas gift idea (kitchen sink) went over really well (breathes sigh of relief). Better than I expected actually. I live to tell about it! lol


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Very quiet thanks Carol, with just my nephew, but the cooking was exhausting!!!
> He came to me again today for a lunch of Bubble and Squeak, where we used up all the veg left over from yesterday.
> (I still haven't got the hang of cooking just the right amount for two).
> That was OK - just shoved it all in the frying pan and served it with the remainder of the turkey and ham.


Sounds good. Sometimes left over taste better. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A late call in from me again, but hope everyone got through Xmas Day unscathed and had a more relaxing Boxing Day.
> I went for a lovely walk through some local woods with a friend to blow away the cobwebs before slaving over a hot stove again - no rest for the wicked!!!
> Lola didn't surface at all today but ate a plate of food I pushed into his hide - I think he's enjoying the room service too much!!!
> 
> Now the main event is out of the way I can concentrate on enjoying the rest of my holiday - bliss!!!
> Speak to you soon
> Nos da!


Enjoy it. We all need holidays every now and then.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t know that there were options with Sherry but I’ll take sweet please  [emoji483]


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all! The family and I are going to the pantomime today.
> 
> Pantomime is a great British theatre tradition. It's a family play held at Christmas usually based on a fairy tale. It's always funny, always has a man dressed as a woman in the main comedic part (the pantomime dame) - eg Cinderella's ugly sisters, Prince Charming's mother. The lead male romantic lead (usually Prince Charming) is traditionally played by a woman. There's always a baddy to boo and hiss at (Captain Hook, Abanazer, Wicked Stepmother) and there's always a Fairy Godmother type character. The humour is very British, lots of puns, but suitable for young children; although some of the jokes will be aimed at the adults in the audience and go straight over the children's heads.
> 
> We are seeing Snow White


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! We had a tornado pass through last night so I was up soothing scared critters for a bit. Doesn’t seem to be much damage so I think we were among the lucky ones. We are still under a river flood warning but I think all the weather is going to clear out in a couple of hours for the sun to shine. CRAZY weather this time of year [emoji15]. On another note, I’m feeling a little nostalgic today. My surprise son turned 5 on the 9th, my hubby 42 on the 21st, and now my baby girl is 16 today... I can’t keep time at bay.. I’m sure blessed with a family that makes me proud.


A tornado? Goodness me! That's scary. 

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! We had a tornado pass through last night so I was up soothing scared critters for a bit. Doesn’t seem to be much damage so I think we were among the lucky ones. We are still under a river flood warning but I think all the weather is going to clear out in a couple of hours for the sun to shine. CRAZY weather this time of year [emoji15]. On another note, I’m feeling a little nostalgic today. My surprise son turned 5 on the 9th, my hubby 42 on the 21st, and now my baby girl is 16 today... I can’t keep time at bay.. I’m sure blessed with a family that makes me proud.


Happy Happy birthday to your sin, hubby and daughter. Glad the tornado wasn't bad and that you came out okay.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Three or four months?!  By then it'll be boiling hot here.
> 
> Please, please help us. Poor Oli is in deep sleep, almost hibernating.


I am trying. I'll send another lot


----------



## CarolM

Hi Everyone,
Spent most of the day just chilling and recovering from the madness if Christmas. Hope everyone else is having a good time as well.


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> I am trying. I'll send another lot


Alright. We'll be waiting. How long do you think it will take?

And thanks a lot from Oli and me.


----------



## Momof4

Soaking my desert tortoise today. He’s been sleeping in the garage this winter. I’ve soaked him twice and he seems to enjoy it and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Spent most of the day just chilling and recovering from the madness if Christmas. Hope everyone else is having a good time as well.



I hope your box arrives soon!! 
I sure hope it’s not months out!!

Maybe the customs person really enjoyed the contents!


----------



## Bee62

Good evening roomies. I hope you all had happy Christmas days. I have worked the last two days and I am a little bit tired. I am glad Christmas is over. When you are getting older and have no children Chrtistmas doesen`t mean so much ( to me ). My family has gotten fewer and fewer trough the years. I miss my mother and my grandparents. Lovely memories of happy Christmas days I have had in the past and now are over forever make me sad. So I am glad that Christmas is over.

Today I`ve got a late Christmas Card from Yvonne ! @Yvonne G 
Thank you Yvonne for your very personal and kind words. I say "dito".


----------



## Bee62

Happy birthday Noel ! @AZtortMom


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> @JoesMum , here's the other Oli.
> 
> View attachment 260665​Who do you think is more handsome?


Definitely the tortoise! No contest!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Definitely the tortoise! No contest!


Please, please, just a quick contest to give Oli Kahn a point or two.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. I hope you all had happy Christmas days. I have worked the last two days and I am a little bit tired. I am glad Christmas is over. When you are getting older and have no children Chrtistmas doesen`t mean so much ( to me ). My family has gotten fewer and fewer trough the years. I miss my mother and my grandparents. Lovely memories of happy Christmas days I have had in the past and now are over forever make me sad. So I am glad that Christmas is over.
> 
> Today I`ve got a late Christmas Card from Yvonne ! @Yvonne G
> Thank you Yvonne for your very personal and kind words. I say "dito".


Same for me (about Christmas). All my kids are married and moved away with their own families, and my daughter's kids are moved out of town. It's too much trouble to set up a tree and decorations when there's only you in the house. But my grand daughter in New Jersey takes good care of me! She called me at zero dark thirty (my time - she's 3 hours ahead), to wish me a Merry Christmas. Even though I was sound asleep, it really was nice to hear from her.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Gillian M said:


> Good evening Linda, hope you're well.
> 
> Oh yep: I simply hate, hate, hate Winter.  You may/may not believe: when temperature reaches 40 degrees C (and sometimes more during heat waves), I'm fine so long as the _lovely_ sun is not striking in my head.  However, during Winter, I am at home 90% of the time, I've the heating system on, I've an electric heater and all the rest, but I just cannot make it.
> 
> I do not think it's as warm here as you people in Europe think it is.  We have snow here during Winter.


Do you have enough cats? They're wireless, and warm, and they snuggle right up against you when its chilly...


----------



## Gillian M

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do you have enough cats? They're wireless, and warm, and they snuggle right up against you when its chilly...


No, and personally I do not like them much.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

Just BACK from yet another day on the water. Sunny, blue sky, calm winds = perfect December kayaking weather. I actually got another nutter kayaker to go out with me today. Imagine that. Not even 15 mins into our paddle we glided up on two eagles perched up in a tree over the American flag, very neat. Then, around the next bend, two small flocks (15) of besutiful Tundra Swans. So gorgeous, pure white. Ended up probably seeing 20 or so Bald Eagles. Herons, geese, ducks, swans, and more.

Have yet to look at any pix.

Rain tomorrow. Luckily no tornadoes here, but we don’t need any rain!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cripes sake!!! Tell your sister to give that cat a bigger box!


What Yvonne said!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Please, please, just a quick contest to give Oli Kahn a point or two.


Sorry Gillian, you are asking too much. A British football fan can never like Oli Kahn


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Sorry Gillian, you are asking too much. A British football fan can never like Oli Kahn


Why not? I like David Beckham and I'm a fan of the German national team as well as Bayern Munchen. 


What about negotiations?


----------



## Gillian M

@JoesMum , who is your favourite player?


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> @JoesMum , who is your favourite player?


That's difficult. I have many favourites for different reasons. David Beckham and Thierry Henry for skill and being all round nice people too. Brian Stein hero of the Littlewoods Cup Final who scored the winning goal for Luton Town versus Arsenal. The late Sir Bobby Robson for being one of the true gentlemen of the game... Sir Bobby Charlton gets that award too.

Oli Kahn doesn't have the nice guy reputation of Beckham.

I forgot Kevin Keegan... a teenage crush


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> That's difficult. I have many favourites for different reasons. David Beckham and Thierry Henry for skill and being all round nice people too. Brian Stein hero of the Littlewoods Cup Final who scored the winning goal for Luton Town versus Arsenal. The late Sir Bobby Robson for being one of the true gentlemen of the game... Sir Bobby Charlton gets that award too.
> 
> Oli Kahn doesn't have the nice guy reputation of Beckham.
> 
> I forgot Kevin Keegan... a teenage crush


Oh yep, as far as Sir Bobby Charlton is concerned.  

No two would disagree on what you said as far as Oli Kahn is concerned.  But what a GK he is. Don't you think so?

I had my first crush on......"Der Kaiser" Franz Beckenbauer.


----------



## Momof4

I forgot to share this cute turtle my step mom sent me! 
I just think he is the cutest!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

December kayaking...in Maryland.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to share this cute turtle my step mom sent me!
> I just think he is the cutest!!
> View attachment 260674
> 
> View attachment 260675


Lovely!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> December kayaking...in Maryland.
> 
> View attachment 260676


Beautiful, but chilly looking


----------



## Gillian M

Linda, @JoesMum what do you think of Beckenbauer? 

​


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Good evening Lyn, good evening Lola. And a belated Merry Christmas to you both.
> 
> Yes, that is my beloved Oli. Like it?


Hi Gillian, yes Oli is lovely.
Lola too is a very lazy boy at the moment in spite of his indoor temps being high.
He would stay in his hide all day everyday unless I drag him out for his warm bath.
He is looking bright eyed and eats well when he is out.
He is feeding himself too which is an improvement.
These torts definitely have a mind of their own!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are much better spread
> 
> Me February , Son April, JoesDad August, Wedding Anniversary September, Daughter October!


Most of my sisters and brother are end of May and end of June - must have been cold Autumns the years before they were born!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold. 
Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
Nos Da for now!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
> All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold.
> Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
> Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
> Nos Da for now!



Get well, Time for A nice hot toddy and big ol feather tick.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
> All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold.
> Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
> Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
> Nos Da for now!


Now you can go back to using the oven as a wine rack.  Brilliant!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
> All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold.
> Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
> Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
> Nos Da for now!



Hope you get some rest after slaving in that hot kitchen!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
> All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold.
> Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
> Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
> Nos Da for now!


Poor you 

Daughter has been unwell through Christmas too. She has some sort of virusey stomach upset in early December and doesn't seem to have picked up properly since. She went down with a cold a few days before Christmas, seemed to have picked up by Christmas Day and came out for a walk with us and then felt lousy again the day after. Food and rest for her until New Year's Day, when she returns to her flat, and hopefully she will finally kick it off.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We were supposed to be going to the in-laws today... twice in seven days is excessive but that's what JoesDad had arranged. They have both gone down with colds, hopefully not caught off Daughter at the football last weekend, and told us not to come. I am trying not to seem too pleased about this 

We have decided to go to the cinema this afternoon instead to see Mary Poppins Returns. I have been for the first swim in a week... it was hard work; I haven't dared weigh myself yet


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Now you can go back to using the oven as a wine rack.  Brilliant!


Yes indeed! I don't like having bottles lying around cluttering up the place - and it looks as if I have a bit of a problem when visitors call.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Poor you
> 
> Daughter has been unwell through Christmas too. She has some sort of virusey stomach upset in early December and doesn't seem to have picked up properly since. She went down with a cold a few days before Christmas, seemed to have picked up by Christmas Day and came out for a walk with us and then felt lousy again the day after. Food and rest for her until New Year's Day, when she returns to her flat, and hopefully she will finally kick it off.


I'm not so achy today just sniffy, 
I will take Dr Marks advice and go with the hot toddy tonight.
Hope JoesSis is better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We were supposed to be going to the in-laws today... twice in seven days is excessive but that's what JoesDad had arranged. They have both gone down with colds, hopefully not caught off Daughter at the football last weekend, and told us not to come. I am trying not to seem too pleased about this
> 
> We have decided to go to the cinema this afternoon instead to see Mary Poppins Returns. I have been for the first swim in a week... it was hard work; I haven't dared weigh myself yet


Have a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning all. Mother Nature decided two sunny days in a row was two too many.....the yucky, rainy, overcast days are back. Back garden flooding (again). One good thing, the storm is bringing warm temps from the South and it will be in the 60’s today.

Heres a snap of one of my Twitter posts...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Yes indeed! I don't like having bottles lying around cluttering up the place - and it looks as if I have a bit of a problem when visitors call.


I thought it was just a high security strategy for bottles of wine... By putting them in the least likely place for burglars to look!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to share this cute turtle my step mom sent me!
> I just think he is the cutest!!
> View attachment 260674
> 
> View attachment 260675



I love it!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Our post just got delivered and I have a lovely card from Ewa. Thank you @Pearly  x


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Soaking my desert tortoise today. He’s been sleeping in the garage this winter. I’ve soaked him twice and he seems to enjoy it and goes back to sleep.
> View attachment 260671


I don't disturb my brumating animals. I just let them be until I hear them scrabbling about in their boxes in the spring. THEN I soak them.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I don't disturb my brumating animals. I just let them be until I hear them scrabbling about in their boxes in the spring. THEN I soak them.



This is my first year, but man did he drink a lot! I dried him off and he is sleeping again. 
I won’t disturb him anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not saying my way is the correct way. Lots of people soak their tortoises during the winter brumation.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quiet in here today.

Here’s a short YouTube video from yesterday’s kayaking trip. The video demonstrates the stillness and peacefulness of the area..






Enjoy your Friday evenings and Weekend!


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Our post just got delivered and I have a lovely card from Ewa. Thank you @Pearly  x



Great! AFTER CHRISTMAS!!!! Aren’t I just brilliant?! Dammit!!! Sorry guys! I’ll try harder next year[emoji8]


----------



## Pearly

Hi Guys! Hope Everyone had a great Christmas[emoji319] Cold here in Kansas today (in the 20’s) and tonite supposed to plunge down to the teens I think. No snow! What a shame! I was hoping for the kids to experience at least a little snow fun! This area is rolling hills all around, perfect place for sleding! Uggghh! Before coming here they forecasted like a day of snow fall but that is gone! Ahhh! My husband is getting ancy about „slower internet” and such, but the kids are still having a ball with their favorite Uncle (my only sibling) so the big boy better suck it up and deal with it[emoji38] they just went to the ice skating rink. Me, my Mom and Wesley (my brother) are playing our pre-marriage family model. Ahhhh! So nice!!!! Love having them both around! Too bad we can’t do this more often. Wishing all of you Guys all the time and opportunities to spend time with your families and loved ones, as there is nothing more important than those special relationships. If I don’t get to „forum” again bfr the New Year, I wish a happy, healthy and a prosperous one to ALL of you- Tort-Lovers[emoji173]️[emoji217] [emoji323][emoji898]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not saying my way is the correct way. Lots of people soak their tortoises during the winter brumation.


I never soaked Joe. I figured the risk of him peeing in his hibernation box was too high. Once he was down, I only had a check to see if he had shifted and very occasionally weighed him. Weighing him was like weighing a statue though as he wouldn't shift... I never took him anywhere warmer to risk him stirring.


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Great! AFTER CHRISTMAS!!!! Aren’t I just brilliant?! Dammit!!! Sorry guys! I’ll try harder next year[emoji8]


The tree is still up. We have Christmas music on the iPod. It is still Christmas


----------



## Maro2Bear

Didnt @CarolM get an InstaPot for Xmas....?

This popped on my YouTube feed...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I don't disturb my brumating animals. I just let them be until I hear them scrabbling about in their boxes in the spring. THEN I soak them.


I remember, years ago (almost two decades, maybe), asking someone in Central Florida how he knew it was time to let his giant tortoises out of their winter accommodations. His answer was basically that THEY told him...by plowing down the temporary barrier he'd installed a few months prior.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> This is my first year, but man did he drink a lot! I dried him off and he is sleeping again.
> I won’t disturb him anymore.


If he drank a lot, it probably isn't a bad thing. Imagine how dehydrated he'd be if you didn't check on him for another several weeks. Everyone's situation is different, with different microclimates. We all have to figure out what works best for our shelled friends in our individual situations.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Hope Everyone had a great Christmas[emoji319] Cold here in Kansas today (in the 20’s) and tonite supposed to plunge down to the teens I think. No snow! What a shame! I was hoping for the kids to experience at least a little snow fun! This area is rolling hills all around, perfect place for sleding! Uggghh! Before coming here they forecasted like a day of snow fall but that is gone! Ahhh! My husband is getting ancy about „slower internet” and such, but the kids are still having a ball with their favorite Uncle (my only sibling) so the big boy better suck it up and deal with it[emoji38] they just went to the ice skating rink. Me, my Mom and Wesley (my brother) are playing our pre-marriage family model. Ahhhh! So nice!!!! Love having them both around! Too bad we can’t do this more often. Wishing all of you Guys all the time and opportunities to spend time with your families and loved ones, as there is nothing more important than those special relationships. If I don’t get to „forum” again bfr the New Year, I wish a happy, healthy and a prosperous one to ALL of you- Tort-Lovers[emoji173]️[emoji217] [emoji323][emoji898]


And a very Happy New Years to you too.


----------



## Momof4

Hey guys!!
We leave for our camping trip out to ride desert toys and I’m just cleaning for the pet sitter. 
Been busy all day. 
I’ll check in tomorrow .


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> We leave for our camping trip out to ride desert toys and I’m just cleaning for the pet sitter.
> Been busy all day.
> I’ll check in tomorrow .


Enjoy your trip! Personally, I think it's a bit chilly for a tent here right now. Camping waits for better weather


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all and happy Saturday. Only a few more days and it will be 2019. This year has flown by!

I am going to be on TFO less in January, as usual, as my moderator forum has a trade show at the end of January and there is much to prepare. 

We are already having moderation problems with companies spamming the forum with advertising. Last night's was entertaining. They claimed to be part of an alliance of schools, but posted from the same IP address as one of the companies that is the biggest pain in the backside with spamming us. Salesmen are THICK! This is an IT forum staffed by technical IT people. We are quite good at using technical tools to work out who people actually are if we need to. [emoji849]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all and happy Saturday. Only a few more days and it will be 2019. This year has flown by!
> 
> I am going to be on TFO less in January, as usual, as my moderator forum has a trade show at the end of January and there is much to prepare.
> 
> We are already having moderation problems with companies spamming the forum with advertising. Last night's was entertaining. They claimed to be part of an alliance of schools, but posted from the same IP address as one of the companies that is the biggest pain in the backside with spamming us. Salesmen are THICK! This is an IT forum staffed by technical IT people. We are quite good at using technical tools to work out who people actually are if we need to. [emoji849]


Too bad you can't fine them for each occurrence of spamming they get caught doing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm a little late for those in the UK and similar time zones, but Nadolig Llawen (Merry Christmas) everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a hectic day for me cooking wise - the only lunch I cook a year - but it went down well and so far has stayed down!!
> So my nephew and I survived it, yaaaaaayy!!!
> I have just driven him home so I am having a few glasses of wine and finally managing 5 minutes to pop into the CDR to say that I hope you all had, or are having, a lovely day and that Santa was good to you.
> Time for some catching up reading now, so not see you soon, TTFN


Merry Christmas, Lyn! 
Glad the Christmas dinner went well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all. Pretty nice SUNNY day following yesterday’s deluge. Garden is soaked, woods are soggy, lawn is squishy.

But, I did manage to lug Sully up into the tub for a long long warm water soak and scrub. A good 45 mins of hot tubbing it for the Sully monster.

I have a few projects to work on...

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all. Pretty nice SUNNY day following yesterday’s deluge. Garden is soaked, woods are soggy, lawn is squishy.
> 
> But, I did manage to lug Sully up into the tub for a long long warm water soak and scrub. A good 45 mins of hot tubbing it for the Sully monster.
> 
> I have a few projects to work on...
> 
> Enjoy the day.


How big is Sully now? I'm getting better at matching tort names and species to user names... Along with locations. I'm still working on the details for certain torts. 

Have fun! Enjoy your sunny day!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Is there a cheat sheet or matrix somewhere as to what members live where, and what torts they have experience with? 
Maybe a map for their locations?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> A very Merry Christmas Adam. To Wifey and Tidgy as well.


Merry Christmas, Carol! 
Hope you had a great one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have been learning origami.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> We leave for our camping trip out to ride desert toys and I’m just cleaning for the pet sitter.
> Been busy all day.
> I’ll check in tomorrow .



How exciting! Take lots of pics for me please.. we like our toys too.. only difference is here we have mud!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Too bad you can't fine them for each occurrence of spamming they get caught doing...


@JoesMum Seriously, though... Is there some way you can get a clause or something written into vendor participation contracts for the 2020 trade show? Or some certification they get a discount for signing? 

I'm thinking something that says the company agrees not to spam market (have to figure out a good definition and criteria to make it stick) on that IT forum, in exchange for a £___ rebate on their vendor registration / table assignment rental, subject to forfeit in the amount of £___ for each instance of marketing spam as determined by...

Maybe you can get them to sign the no-spam certification in early 2019, about the time you inform them that the vendor registration prices are going up by £___?

Do vendors / sponsors have anywhere on the IT forum designated for their ads, marketing, testimonials, and related correspondence?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> How exciting! Take lots of pics for me please.. we like our toys too.. only difference is here we have mud!
> View attachment 260817


Wow... Those mud toys aren't pickup trucks, either! Do you guys have a designated location for that kind of thing?

I think at least one of our state parks or state forests here in Florida finally broke down and designated a place for mud-bogging, to contain any environmental damage to one location.

Although it looks like the people enjoying your big mud toys get more up close and personal with the mud!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wow... Those mud toys aren't pickup trucks, either! Do you guys have a designated location for that kind of thing?
> 
> I think at least one of our state parks or state forests here in Florida finally broke down and designated a place for mud-bogging, to contain any environmental damage to one location.
> 
> Although it looks like the people enjoying your big mud toys get more up close and personal with the mud!



We do have several designated parks within a few hours. One of our favorites is Muddy Bottoms in Sarepta La. it has great amenities for people like us with kids and a camper.. it is extremely dangerous due to all the young uns & alcohol so we rarely ride at night. We get away from the crowds to be safe and the kids are belted in with us.. we find ourselves going less n less though due to everyone else’s behavior. We never ride outside the parks though because the machines are VERY destructive! With fun comes responsibility


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816



Practice much?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Good to see you around Adam! Hope your holidays have been good for you and family.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> How big is Sully now? I'm getting better at matching tort names and species to user names... Along with locations. I'm still working on the details for certain torts.
> 
> Have fun! Enjoy your sunny day!



I keep saying o/a 70 pounds, but now I’m thinking more. It’s quite the lift to get him into th carrying box, then upstairs to our tub. He long ago stopped fitting in our sink, and the feed tub as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816



Tidgy is much better at it


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> @JoesMum Seriously, though... Is there some way you can get a clause or something written into vendor participation contracts for the 2020 trade show? Or some certification they get a discount for signing?
> 
> I'm thinking something that says the company agrees not to spam market (have to figure out a good definition and criteria to make it stick) on that IT forum, in exchange for a £___ rebate on their vendor registration / table assignment rental, subject to forfeit in the amount of £___ for each instance of marketing spam as determined by...
> 
> Maybe you can get them to sign the no-spam certification in early 2019, about the time you inform them that the vendor registration prices are going up by £___?
> 
> Do vendors / sponsors have anywhere on the IT forum designated for their ads, marketing, testimonials, and related correspondence?



These are vendors who don’t want to pay for advertising. So they create accounts pretending to be a school network manager or the like and then start recommending a product. It’s so :censored: obvious when they do it. The only option we have is, like for this forum, to ban them and if we are really annoyed block the IP address too. 

The one last night was nasty because they’re pretending to be a partnership that doesn’t exist, so we have gone to those alleged partners who have had their good name taken in vain and told them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> How exciting! Take lots of pics for me please.. we like our toys too.. only difference is here we have mud!
> View attachment 260817


Looks tremendous fun! 
But not as exciting as my origami.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


Good morning, Noel!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Practice much?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Good to see you around Adam! Hope your holidays have been good for you and family.


Been great thanks. 
Yours too, one hopes. 
Yes, been practising for months to get to this stage. 
Very proud od myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tidgy is much better at it


Very true. 
But I'll keep trying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just got home from work and..........
> View attachment 260303


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> My attempt at a gingerbread house.
> View attachment 260350
> View attachment 260351


Looks brilliant and delicious! 
But, not to be critical, a tad small for practical use?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@CarolM 
Loved your Christmas story! 
Marvelous, though lacking somewhat in cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello all just popped in to catch up and see if anyone is around
> 
> My food prep went well this morning. I started with a stilton pie (Stilton is a blue British Cheese) which we had for dinner tonight, as we do every Christmas Eve, with jacket potato and salad.
> View attachment 260402
> 
> View attachment 260403
> 
> 
> The juice drained from the cranberries cooked in port is delicious over ice cream. So that sorts dessert too
> 
> I also stuffed the turkey with sage and onion stuffing in the crop and sausage-meat stuffing in the main cavity. And I made stock from the giblets. That’s now all in the fridge ready to cook tomorrow.
> 
> We went for a walk round a local lake this afternoon and then joined the villagers of Hadlow to sing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by the local silver band.
> View attachment 260405
> 
> 
> So now we’re watching tv before turning in for the night
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day and remember that doesn’t visit until you’re asleep!


Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Adam [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I am just back from a walk with the family. It’s crisp and sunny here
> 
> View attachment 260467
> 
> View attachment 260468
> 
> 
> This is the same view 5 years ago on Christmas Day when it was a little... ahem... wetter
> View attachment 260469
> 
> 
> And the turkey is smelling good, but still has another 90 minutes or so to go
> View attachment 260470
> 
> 
> Cover your ears the rest of you; this is going to be loud as it needs to reach Morocco:
> 
> OY! ADAM! @Tidgy’s Dad! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


I must have gone deaf. 
Merry Christmas, Linda, thanks for the shout out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hi Adam [emoji23]


Hi, Linda! 
I've been trying to find the TORTOISE opening?
Any clues, please?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Linda!
> I've been trying to find the TORTOISE opening?
> Any clues, please?


December 19th.

Here...ish
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-6406#post-1693454


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, all. 
I did receive a couple of Christmas cards slightly late, but here they are! 


A wonderful 'snow globe' card from Kathy! Thanks @Momof4 
A card with beautiful sentiments inside from Yvonne! @Yvonne G 
And the lovely skating cat from Bea @Moozillion ! Thank you so much! 
The tortoise on a tortoise is a red Feng Shui resin present from Jane, I posted the box along with some other cards a while back. 
It's gorgeous, thanks so much, Jane @JSWallace


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> I keep saying o/a 70 pounds, but now I’m thinking more. It’s quite the lift to get him into th carrying box, then upstairs to our tub. He long ago stopped fitting in our sink, and the feed tub as well.



Here’s a video from the Summer. Turn volume up for best natural sounds!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And I am dizzy after trying the delicious and wonderful coffee that Sabine sent! 


Thanks so much, cclBee, it's lovely! @Bee62


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a video from the Summer. Turn volume up for best natural sounds!


He is really enjoying grazing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> December 19th.
> 
> Here...ish
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-6406#post-1693454


Thanks. 
I'll go check it out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Moozillion
Loved the TORTOISE gift you received, my friend.
Tea, choccies, slippers.
Well done, Heather @EllieMay 
Brilliant for your first TORTOISE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> THANK YOU BEA!!!
> I love everything!!!
> I cannot wait to use everything and do some baking!!!
> 
> View attachment 259981
> 
> 
> View attachment 259982
> 
> View attachment 259983
> 
> View attachment 259984


Love the mug, Kathy. @Momof4 
The choccies and coffee look pretty yummy too.. ! ! ! 
Excellent play as always Mooz. @Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And the other thing out, which made the package quite heavy, is...
> 
> View attachment 260002
> 
> 
> A beautifully illustrated book that we’re reading just about now!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260004
> 
> View attachment 260005
> 
> View attachment 260006
> View attachment 260007
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Carol, for this beautiful present!!!!! I’m so happy!!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


That book is beautiful! ! 
And i like the personal touch of the plant holder too, Lena. @Kristoff 
Well done, Carol, excellent work for your first TORTOISE  @CarolM


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> We’re missing @Bee62!
> @Tidgy’s Dad, we’re opening our TORTOISE parcels


The alert didn't work! 
But i'm watching with anticipation and delight now!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Kristoff Thank you, Lena! He's adorable!
> View attachment 260020


Love your gifts, Anne!  @Pastel Tortie 
That Elf is adorable .
Good game play, Lena! @Kristoff


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Moozillion
> Loved the TORTOISE gift you received, my friend.
> Tea, choccies, slippers.
> Well done, Heather @EllieMay
> Brilliant for your first TORTOISE!



Thank you! I would have sent you a card but I did not have your address.. guess I’m still a newbie [emoji20]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
> Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
> Btw. Are you working for the Department of agriculture ?
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189
> View attachment 260190
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189


What a bunch of interesting stuff! 
Merry Christmas, Sabine! @Bee62 
Merry Christmas @Pastel Tortie


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet in here today.
> 
> Here’s a short YouTube video from yesterday’s kayaking trip. The video demonstrates the stillness and peacefulness of the area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday evenings and Weekend!


What a beautiful video. I felt like I was kayaking on the water by watching it. That was wonderful Mark. Thank you very much for that impression.


----------



## Bee62

Pearly said:


> Great! AFTER CHRISTMAS!!!! Aren’t I just brilliant?! Dammit!!! Sorry guys! I’ll try harder next year[emoji8]


Hi Ewa. Today I`ve got your lovely Christmas Card. Thank you very much. It is a beautiful card and your written words touched my heart.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816


Hello Adam ! Handkerchief-origami ????


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> How exciting! Take lots of pics for me please.. we like our toys too.. only difference is here we have mud!
> View attachment 260817


What is that ???? A futuristic coach ? How much horse power ????


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a bunch of interesting stuff!
> Merry Christmas, Sabine! @Bee62
> Merry Christmas @Pastel Tortie


Merry Christmas Adam.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816


That gave me a big laugh!


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I am dizzy after trying the delicious and wonderful coffee that Sabine sent!
> View attachment 260829
> 
> Thanks so much, cclBee, it's lovely! @Bee62


My pleasure ! You are always complaining that you are tired, so I thought I have to send you a coffee that will wake you up !


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816



Oh look, everyone. . . Adam origamied a cloud!!!!!



AZtortMom said:


> Morning everyone [emoji217][emoji851]



Hi Noel!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Oh look, everyone. . . Adam origamied a cloud!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Noel!


Your origami ID skills are clearly more advanced than mine.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh look, everyone. . . Adam origamied a cloud!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Noel!



Hi Yvonne [emoji217][emoji851]
*waves*


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260851


[emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a bunch of interesting stuff!
> Merry Christmas, Sabine! @Bee62
> Merry Christmas @Pastel Tortie


Merry Christmas Adam! @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I am quite impressed by both my iPad and android tablet predicting the use of mornooning when I type Good now 

We are running out of 2018 fast. Yesterday we went out for a hike at Bedgbury Pinetum... it's the national collection of coniferous trees. We are watching the weather in the hope we can get out again today. Santa brought me a shoulder harness for my binoculars to replace the neck strap; I need to test it  I am hoping the shoulder harness will be more comfortable with my back issues


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> Alright. We'll be waiting. How long do you think it will take?
> 
> And thanks a lot from Oli and me.


Hopefully it arrives soon.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I hope your box arrives soon!!
> I sure hope it’s not months out!!
> 
> Maybe the customs person really enjoyed the contents!


It will probably still come. Don't worry. It will eventually arrive.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening roomies. I hope you all had happy Christmas days. I have worked the last two days and I am a little bit tired. I am glad Christmas is over. When you are getting older and have no children Chrtistmas doesen`t mean so much ( to me ). My family has gotten fewer and fewer trough the years. I miss my mother and my grandparents. Lovely memories of happy Christmas days I have had in the past and now are over forever make me sad. So I am glad that Christmas is over.
> 
> Today I`ve got a late Christmas Card from Yvonne ! @Yvonne G
> Thank you Yvonne for your very personal and kind words. I say "dito".


Aaahhh Sabine. Big electronic hug from me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Sunday all! Today is laundry day. It's difficult for me to place my load of clean clothes into the dryer because my dryer is outside on the car port, and Tony the Tiger's bed/hiding place is on the shelf above the dryer. I hate to disturb him while he's still in his "wild" state. I had out of town company the past couple days and poor Tony stayed hidden or away the whole time. But he's back with a vengeance this a.m. Alternately growling, hissing and sweet food begging meowing every time I have to go outside for something.

Hope you all have a happy Sunday!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I forgot to share this cute turtle my step mom sent me!
> I just think he is the cutest!!
> View attachment 260674
> 
> View attachment 260675


That is adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
> All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold.
> Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
> Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
> Nos Da for now!


Oh shame. Get better soon.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Poor you
> 
> Daughter has been unwell through Christmas too. She has some sort of virusey stomach upset in early December and doesn't seem to have picked up properly since. She went down with a cold a few days before Christmas, seemed to have picked up by Christmas Day and came out for a walk with us and then felt lousy again the day after. Food and rest for her until New Year's Day, when she returns to her flat, and hopefully she will finally kick it off.


That sound not sound good. Hope she picks up soon.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet in here today.
> 
> Here’s a short YouTube video from yesterday’s kayaking trip. The video demonstrates the stillness and peacefulness of the area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday evenings and Weekend!


That was lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Hope Everyone had a great Christmas[emoji319] Cold here in Kansas today (in the 20’s) and tonite supposed to plunge down to the teens I think. No snow! What a shame! I was hoping for the kids to experience at least a little snow fun! This area is rolling hills all around, perfect place for sleding! Uggghh! Before coming here they forecasted like a day of snow fall but that is gone! Ahhh! My husband is getting ancy about „slower internet” and such, but the kids are still having a ball with their favorite Uncle (my only sibling) so the big boy better suck it up and deal with it[emoji38] they just went to the ice skating rink. Me, my Mom and Wesley (my brother) are playing our pre-marriage family model. Ahhhh! So nice!!!! Love having them both around! Too bad we can’t do this more often. Wishing all of you Guys all the time and opportunities to spend time with your families and loved ones, as there is nothing more important than those special relationships. If I don’t get to „forum” again bfr the New Year, I wish a happy, healthy and a prosperous one to ALL of you- Tort-Lovers[emoji173]️[emoji217] [emoji323][emoji898]


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Didnt @CarolM get an InstaPot for Xmas....?
> 
> This popped on my YouTube feed...


I did. And I have used it twice. It is great. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> We leave for our camping trip out to ride desert toys and I’m just cleaning for the pet sitter.
> Been busy all day.
> I’ll check in tomorrow .


Good luck and have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816


Good attempt. So what is next.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks brilliant and delicious!
> But, not to be critical, a tad small for practical use?


[emoji23] [emoji23] it was the perfect size for the christmas elves.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @CarolM
> Loved your Christmas story!
> Marvelous, though lacking somewhat in cheese.


We were waiting for your input and thought you would add the cheesy bit. [emoji3] And thank you. It was a combined effort from all the room mates.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That book is beautiful! !
> And i like the personal touch of the plant holder too, Lena. @Kristoff
> Well done, Carol, excellent work for your first TORTOISE  @CarolM


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji122] [emoji122] Thank you. I enjoyed it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I am quite impressed by both my iPad and android tablet predicting the use of mornooning when I type Good now
> 
> We are running out of 2018 fast. Yesterday we went out for a hike at Bedgbury Pinetum... it's the national collection of coniferous trees. We are watching the weather in the hope we can get out again today. Santa brought me a shoulder harness for my binoculars to replace the neck strap; I need to test it  I am hoping the shoulder harness will be more comfortable with my back issues


Oohhh. Sounds interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday all. I have been watching Modern family all day. Love it. It is so funny.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Happy Sunday all. I have been watching Modern family all day. Love it. It is so funny.


I didn't start watching it until it had been on the air for several seasons. Then, one day, there was nothing to do and nothing on TV so I started watching a re-run episode. I could have kicked myself for not watching it before. What a funny show! I still don't watch the current episodes, but rather like to grow with the families as I watch the older episodes.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> What is that ???? A futuristic coach ? How much horse power ????



Lol!! The four seater is mine for hauling the kids and the two seater is hubbys. He had put a lot of effort into making them bigger & better. I just get in and drive  The precision-engineered, industry-leading triple-cylinder Rotax ACE engine pushes 172 horsepower at 7,250 RPM and 124 lb-ft of torque at 6,500 RPM for searing speed, no matter the terrain.
I had to look up & copy and paste these specs for you.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Sunday back to you all!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260890


That's such a lovely picture... Now I want another cup of coffee!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Sunday back to you all!



Here’s my 4 seater. Not as cool as yours though! 
My husband did put in a stereo system that I do enjoy .


----------



## Momof4

Oops, I forgot pic!


----------



## Momof4

It’s so cold here in the desert!! 
None of my jeans fit so I’m suffering in yoga pants!! 
Thank goodness the RV is toasty while drinking my coffee.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh Sabine. Big electronic hug from me.


Thank you very much Carol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon All

Decided to work on another Mr Snowman during the Cowboys vs Giants game..

First Quarter Scoreboard


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> Decided to work on another Mr Snowman during the Cowboys vs Giants game..
> 
> First Quarter Scoreboard
> 
> View attachment 260919


Cool


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
> All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold.
> Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
> Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
> Nos Da for now!


Good morning Lyn, sorry to know that you caught a cold.Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Hope Everyone had a great Christmas[emoji319] Cold here in Kansas today (in the 20’s) and tonite supposed to plunge down to the teens I think. No snow! What a shame! I was hoping for the kids to experience at least a little snow fun! This area is rolling hills all around, perfect place for sleding! Uggghh! Before coming here they forecasted like a day of snow fall but that is gone! Ahhh! My husband is getting ancy about „slower internet” and such, but the kids are still having a ball with their favorite Uncle (my only sibling) so the big boy better suck it up and deal with it[emoji38] they just went to the ice skating rink. Me, my Mom and Wesley (my brother) are playing our pre-marriage family model. Ahhhh! So nice!!!! Love having them both around! Too bad we can’t do this more often. Wishing all of you Guys all the time and opportunities to spend time with your families and loved ones, as there is nothing more important than those special relationships. If I don’t get to „forum” again bfr the New Year, I wish a happy, healthy and a prosperous one to ALL of you- Tort-Lovers[emoji173]️[emoji217] [emoji323][emoji898]


Hi and welcome back!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Oops, I forgot pic!
> 
> View attachment 260893



Ooooh l LIKE! I could come ride with you in the desert and then bring you here to play in the mud.. if we could ever get away from all the responsibilities!!! Lol.. I have good sound too.


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Hope Everyone had a great Christmas[emoji319] Cold here in Kansas today (in the 20’s) and tonite supposed to plunge down to the teens I think. No snow! What a shame! I was hoping for the kids to experience at least a little snow fun! This area is rolling hills all around, perfect place for sleding! Uggghh! Before coming here they forecasted like a day of snow fall but that is gone! Ahhh! My husband is getting ancy about „slower internet” and such, but the kids are still having a ball with their favorite Uncle (my only sibling) so the big boy better suck it up and deal with it[emoji38] they just went to the ice skating rink. Me, my Mom and Wesley (my brother) are playing our pre-marriage family model. Ahhhh! So nice!!!! Love having them both around! Too bad we can’t do this more often. Wishing all of you Guys all the time and opportunities to spend time with your families and loved ones, as there is nothing more important than those special relationships. If I don’t get to „forum” again bfr the New Year, I wish a happy, healthy and a prosperous one to ALL of you- Tort-Lovers[emoji173]️[emoji217] [emoji323][emoji898]


A happy and healthy New year to you and all your family too Ewa!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816


Well done Adam.............give us a clue?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> We leave for our camping trip out to ride desert toys and I’m just cleaning for the pet sitter.
> Been busy all day.
> I’ll check in tomorrow .


Have a good time!
(camping not cleaning)


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> We do have several designated parks within a few hours. One of our favorites is Muddy Bottoms in Sarepta La. it has great amenities for people like us with kids and a camper.. it is extremely dangerous due to all the young uns & alcohol so we rarely ride at night. We get away from the crowds to be safe and the kids are belted in with us.. we find ourselves going less n less though due to everyone else’s behavior. We never ride outside the parks though because the machines are VERY destructive! With fun comes responsibility


We could do with some designated areas here for people to have fun.
Riders with quads have torn up and scarred the mountains around us - it is quite a problem in some areas.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I keep saying o/a 70 pounds, but now I’m thinking more. It’s quite the lift to get him into th carrying box, then upstairs to our tub. He long ago stopped fitting in our sink, and the feed tub as well.


What about using an inflatable paddling pool that you can position him on in his enclosure, inflate then fill?


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone has had or is still having a good Sunday.
Last day of 2018 tomorrow - where did that year go in such a hurry?
My nephew is coming to welcome in the New Year with me as he has no where else to go, but thankfully no real cooking involved.
I will just be sticking a frozen pizza in the oven with some frozen potato wedges.
Does anyone have any exciting plans for tomorrow night?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Good morning Lyn, sorry to know that you caught a cold.Wishes for a speedy recovery.


Thanks Gillian, it's just running its course I'm sure it will go soon.
Hope you are well.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian, it's just running its course I'm sure it will go soon.
> Hope you are well.


We are fine, thanks, Lyn, despite the extremely cold weather and rain. Temperature has dropped to only -5 degrees C during the day. Moreover, we have been cautioned not to move from home unless necessary. (This usually takes place during heatwaves, but not when it's raining or when it's cold).


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone has had or is still having a good Sunday.
> Last day of 2018 tomorrow - where did that year go in such a hurry?
> My nephew is coming to welcome in the New Year with me as he has no where else to go, but thankfully no real cooking involved.
> I will just be sticking a frozen pizza in the oven with some frozen potato wedges.
> Does anyone have any exciting plans for tomorrow night?


Have a great time with your nephew.

Personally, I do not have any plans for tonight.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> What about using an inflatable paddling pool that you can position him on in his enclosure, inflate then fill?



Outside, maybe. All it would take is a puncture and we’d have a nasty water mess... for now, back breaking is easier.


----------



## Yvonne G

No plans here. I'll be sawing logs at midnight!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> We are fine, thanks, Lyn, despite the extremely cold weather and rain. Temperature has dropped to only -5 degrees C during the day. Moreover, we have been cautioned not to move from home unless necessary. (This usually takes place during heatwaves, but not when it's raining or when it's cold).


It's quite mild here and dry at the moment.
Maybe they are worried about people slipping on ice
I would not find it easy to live in Amman with the temperatures and being told not to go out.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Outside, maybe. All it would take is a puncture and we’d have a nasty water mess... for now, back breaking is easier.


Maybe you could instal a lift / elevator for Mr Sully.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone has had or is still having a good Sunday.
> Last day of 2018 tomorrow - where did that year go in such a hurry?
> My nephew is coming to welcome in the New Year with me as he has no where else to go, but thankfully no real cooking involved.
> I will just be sticking a frozen pizza in the oven with some frozen potato wedges.
> Does anyone have any exciting plans for tomorrow night?


Hi Lyn. The older you get the faster runs the time. But why ??


----------



## Bee62

I have no plan for the last day of the year. I have to work but I am at home and together with my critters. That is good.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Have a great time with your nephew.
> 
> Personally, I do not have any plans for tonight.


Thanks Gillian, it will be a quiet night, he's not very chatty and I eventually run out of questions to ask him.
Auld lang syne at midnight will be a solo by me, but I do make him get up and cross hands with me.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> It's quite mild here and dry at the moment.
> Maybe they are worried about people slipping on ice
> I would not find it easy to live in Amman with the temperatures and being told not to go out.


Please take care if you go anywhere, be it by car or by foot.

I totally understand you: when living in Europe (or the USA) one can move around whenever one likes. Here, we have to very strict laws. Don't forget, this is part of the "third world" and if the government didn't impose such regulations you'd find have the population in hospitals.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> No plans here. I'll be sawing logs at midnight!


That's as good a time as any I suppose.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn. The older you get the faster runs the time. But why ??


Hi Bee, hope you have had a peaceful Xmas.
There is a theory about time speeding up as you get older but I can't remember what it is - I will try to find it.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian, it will be a quiet night, he's not very chatty and I eventually run out of questions to ask him.
> Auld lang syne at midnight will be a solo by me, but I do make him get up and cross hands with me.


You never know. A conversation might begin and then go on and on. Good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I have no plan for the last day of the year. I have to work but I am at home and together with my critters. That is good.


Yes, there is a lot to be said for having a quiet night in your own home with the people and things you love. 
Sadly there are many around the world who won't be able to do that.
I wish you a happy and healthy 2019!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bee, hope you have had a peaceful Xmas.
> There is a theory about time speeding up as you get older but I can't remember what it is - I will try to find it.


My Christmas was on the 24. 
The other days I was working.
Time is speeding up when we are older because we are getting slower ..... That`s my theory.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> You never know. A conversation might begin and then go on and on. Good luck!


Doubtful - conversations are not his strong point - he is strictly a 'one word answer' man - e.g yes, no, fine, ok, sure
I think I may dig some games out, that will pass the time.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Yes, there is a lot to be said for having a quiet night in your own home with the people and things you love.
> Sadly there are many around the world who won't be able to do that.
> I wish you a happy and healthy 2019!


The same for you.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> My Christmas was on the 24.
> The other days I was working.
> Time is speeding up when we are older because we are getting slower ..... That`s my theory.


Here's the theory I was thinking of.............
_There are various theories about why the years pass as you get older. The most popular is also the most obvious. As you get older, each year is a smaller percentage of your life. If you are ten years old, a year is ten percent. If you are fifty years old, a year is two percent._
..................but there are lots of others out there too!


----------



## Lyn W

Well it's almost 1 a.m. so I am off to bed.
I'll pop in tomorrow (or later today) but if I miss anyone
Happy New Year..........





I hope 2019 brings you, your torts and your families good health and great happiness!
Nos Da for now!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Well it's almost 1 a.m. so I am off to bed.
> I'll pop in tomorrow (or later today) but if I miss anyone
> Happy New Year..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope 2019 brings you, your torts and your families good health and great happiness!
> Nos Da for now!


Good night !


----------



## Bee62

*I have to rehome my lovely tortoise. Who wants her ? Be careful while feeding her that she doesen`t think you are a nice protein treat......*


----------



## Bee62

*What ? Another year is over ? Soooo fast ! That makes me tired. Thinking about the next 100 years of my further life......*


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> We could do with some designated areas here for people to have fun.
> Riders with quads have torn up and scarred the mountains around us - it is quite a problem in some areas.



That’s really sad [emoji20]


----------



## Bee62

*New Years Eve ????? No, not with me ! I`ll stay in my shell until all the circus is over !*


----------



## Bee62

*My hair stylist told me that green is the color of 2019 ! I hope he was right !*


----------



## Bee62

*Sometimes it is helpful to have a very long neck ! I can see the new year already !*


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> *My hair stylist told me that green is the color of 2019 ! I hope he was right !*



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Gillian M said:


> We are fine, thanks, Lyn, despite the extremely cold weather and rain. Temperature has dropped to only -5 degrees C during the day. Moreover, we have been cautioned not to move from home unless necessary. (This usually takes place during heatwaves, but not when it's raining or when it's cold).



That is super cold Gillian!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> Decided to work on another Mr Snowman during the Cowboys vs Giants game..
> 
> First Quarter Scoreboard
> 
> View attachment 260919



I sure hope you make enough to us!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone.

It's New Year's Eve and some of us will see 2019 ahead of others 

We usually have a celebratory meal on New Year's Day but, as both children return to their respective homes tomorrow, we are having it tonight. I have had beef marinating over night and must slow cook it today
https://www.lovefood.com/recipes/56631/hairy-bikers-beef-stifado-recipe

Wherever you are in the world, I hope you enjoy what's left of 2018 and have a happy and successful 2019.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a good link to some cheerful, uplifting holiday music

December 13 marked the 140th anniversary of the birth of *Ukrainian composer Mykola Leontovych*, author of the famous _*Carol of the Bells*_. This song is called “a little musical miracle” and is probably the most popular Christmas melody in the world.

http://euromaidanpress.com/2017/12/21/a-ukrainian-composers-gift-to-the-world-of-christmas-music/


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone has had or is still having a good Sunday.
> Last day of 2018 tomorrow - where did that year go in such a hurry?
> My nephew is coming to welcome in the New Year with me as he has no where else to go, but thankfully no real cooking involved.
> I will just be sticking a frozen pizza in the oven with some frozen potato wedges.
> Does anyone have any exciting plans for tomorrow night?


Nope. We bring in the new year peacefully. And then have lunch on new years day with the in laws.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *I have to rehome my lovely tortoise. Who wants her ? Be careful while feeding her that she doesen`t think you are a nice protein treat......*


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Nope. We bring in the new year peacefully. And then have lunch on new years day with the in laws.


We bring in the new year peacefully by avoiding the in-laws [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Sometimes it is helpful to have a very long neck ! I can see the new year already !*


Loving the pictures and comments.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We bring in the new year peacefully by avoiding the in-laws [emoji23]


Whahahaha.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We bring in the new year peacefully by avoiding the in-laws [emoji23]


Look what I got in the post today. Thank you Linda @JoesMum. Especially love the stickers. They are awesome.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260961


Mine too. Normally. Except when I am on holiday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

2018 was a record breaking year up and down the East Coast of USA as fas as total RAINFALL amounts.

Sure enough....rain is moving in to end the year in style and greet 2019.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's what I found on the 'net about time going faster as we age:

Research shows your brain's internal clock runs more slowly as you age -- which means the pace of life appears to speed up. Other research suggests that the perceived passage of time is related to the amount of new perceptual information you absorb; when you're young, everything seems new, which means your brain has more to process... which means the perceived passage of time feels longer. There's biochemical research that shows the release of dopamine when we perceive novel stimuli starts to drop past the age of twenty, which makes time appear to go by more quickly.


----------



## CarolM

It’s almost 2019...I'm getting older, worn out, & I still have so many unanswered questions!!!! 
I haven’t found out who let the dogs out, where’s the beef, or how to get to Sesame Street. Don't know why Dora doesn’t just use Google Maps, why all the flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!! Why eggs are packaged in a flimsy carton but batteries are secured in plastic that’s tough as nails. What does the fox say or why “abbreviated” is such a long word. Why is there a D in ‘fridge’ but not in refrigerator, why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons. Or why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections & why do you have to “put your two cents in” but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts” where’s that extra penny going to??? Why does The Alphabet Song & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune, why did you just try to sing those two previous songs??? And just what exactly is Victoria’s secret? and where is Waldo? Can you hear me now? And do you really think I am this witty??? I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother’s girlfriend’s uncle’s cousin who lived next door to an old classmate’s mailman!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> 2018 was a record breaking year up and down the East Coast of USA as fas as total RAINFALL amounts.
> 
> Sure enough....rain is moving in to end the year in style and greet 2019.
> 
> View attachment 260966


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here's what I found on the 'net about time going faster as we age:
> 
> Research shows your brain's internal clock runs more slowly as you age -- which means the pace of life appears to speed up. Other research suggests that the perceived passage of time is related to the amount of new perceptual information you absorb; when you're young, everything seems new, which means your brain has more to process... which means the perceived passage of time feels longer. There's biochemical research that shows the release of dopamine when we perceive novel stimuli starts to drop past the age of twenty, which makes time appear to go by more quickly.


Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> It’s almost 2019...I'm getting older, worn out, & I still have so many unanswered questions!!!!
> I haven’t found out who let the dogs out, where’s the beef, or how to get to Sesame Street. Don't know why Dora doesn’t just use Google Maps, why all the flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!! Why eggs are packaged in a flimsy carton but batteries are secured in plastic that’s tough as nails. What does the fox say or why “abbreviated” is such a long word. Why is there a D in ‘fridge’ but not in refrigerator, why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons. Or why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections & why do you have to “put your two cents in” but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts” where’s that extra penny going to??? Why does The Alphabet Song & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune, why did you just try to sing those two previous songs??? And just what exactly is Victoria’s secret? and where is Waldo? Can you hear me now? And do you really think I am this witty??? I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother’s girlfriend’s uncle’s cousin who lived next door to an old classmate’s mailman!!


I especially liked the sterile needle for lethal injection!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It’s almost 2019...I'm getting older, worn out, & I still have so many unanswered questions!!!!
> I haven’t found out who let the dogs out, where’s the beef, or how to get to Sesame Street. Don't know why Dora doesn’t just use Google Maps, why all the flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!! Why eggs are packaged in a flimsy carton but batteries are secured in plastic that’s tough as nails. What does the fox say or why “abbreviated” is such a long word. Why is there a D in ‘fridge’ but not in refrigerator, why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons. Or why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections & why do you have to “put your two cents in” but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts” where’s that extra penny going to??? Why does The Alphabet Song & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune, why did you just try to sing those two previous songs??? And just what exactly is Victoria’s secret? and where is Waldo? Can you hear me now? And do you really think I am this witty??? I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother’s girlfriend’s uncle’s cousin who lived next door to an old classmate’s mailman!!



For a second, I DID think you were that witty! And we all know what the Fox says!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> It’s almost 2019...I'm getting older, worn out, & I still have so many unanswered questions!!!!
> I haven’t found out who let the dogs out, where’s the beef, or how to get to Sesame Street. Don't know why Dora doesn’t just use Google Maps, why all the flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!! Why eggs are packaged in a flimsy carton but batteries are secured in plastic that’s tough as nails. What does the fox say or why “abbreviated” is such a long word. Why is there a D in ‘fridge’ but not in refrigerator, why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons. Or why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections & why do you have to “put your two cents in” but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts” where’s that extra penny going to??? Why does The Alphabet Song & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune, why did you just try to sing those two previous songs??? And just what exactly is Victoria’s secret? and where is Waldo? Can you hear me now? And do you really think I am this witty??? I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother’s girlfriend’s uncle’s cousin who lived next door to an old classmate’s mailman!!



This is so fricken funny!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's 9a and I can't think of anything else to keep me in the house sitting here by the wood stove. I've fed all the indoor animals, brushed my teeth, I'm dressed and everything in here is taken care of. Guess I'll have to go out and brave the cold world!


----------



## Momof4

Happy New Years Eve!!

Here’s a glimpse of us riding yesterday. It was dusty but fun. 

We had 13 riders and I was last so I get the worst of the dust but I don’t care.


----------



## Momof4

Here’s my son. He’s not super daring but building confidence on the hill. 
The sand is so soft it’s easy to crash.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my son. He’s not super daring but building confidence on the hill.
> The sand is so soft it’s easy to crash.



Looks like you guys could use some of our rain! Dust? We have mud.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I think you showed the same video twice???



I changed it.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> It’s almost 2019...I'm getting older, worn out, & I still have so many unanswered questions!!!!
> I haven’t found out who let the dogs out, where’s the beef, or how to get to Sesame Street. Don't know why Dora doesn’t just use Google Maps, why all the flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!! Why eggs are packaged in a flimsy carton but batteries are secured in plastic that’s tough as nails. What does the fox say or why “abbreviated” is such a long word. Why is there a D in ‘fridge’ but not in refrigerator, why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons. Or why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections & why do you have to “put your two cents in” but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts” where’s that extra penny going to??? Why does The Alphabet Song & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune, why did you just try to sing those two previous songs??? And just what exactly is Victoria’s secret? and where is Waldo? Can you hear me now? And do you really think I am this witty??? I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother’s girlfriend’s uncle’s cousin who lived next door to an old classmate’s mailman!!


Cute!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like you guys could use some of our rain! Dust? We have mud.



It rained in early December but it dried up. 

Some areas are just sandy so it never hardens. 
We do ride in the desert floor in washes and it’s pretty rough. 

Please send some!! I’ll help, here are some clouds!

I would love to try mud!! Except cleaning the toys would take hours!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Look what I got in the post today. Thank you Linda @JoesMum. Especially love the stickers. They are awesome.
> View attachment 260962
> View attachment 260963


Memo to self. Post next year's card to Carol in July [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

My baby, he loves camping with us!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It’s almost 2019...I'm getting older, worn out, & I still have so many unanswered questions!!!!
> I haven’t found out who let the dogs out, where’s the beef, or how to get to Sesame Street. Don't know why Dora doesn’t just use Google Maps, why all the flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!! Why eggs are packaged in a flimsy carton but batteries are secured in plastic that’s tough as nails. What does the fox say or why “abbreviated” is such a long word. Why is there a D in ‘fridge’ but not in refrigerator, why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons. Or why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections & why do you have to “put your two cents in” but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts” where’s that extra penny going to??? Why does The Alphabet Song & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune, why did you just try to sing those two previous songs??? And just what exactly is Victoria’s secret? and where is Waldo? Can you hear me now? And do you really think I am this witty??? I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother’s girlfriend’s uncle’s cousin who lived next door to an old classmate’s mailman!!


[emoji23]

We have Where's Wally in the UK though, not Waldo.


----------



## Momof4

Tonight we are hosting a carnitas taco bar with green chili rice and a peach blueberry dump cake for dessert. 
My husband will smoke the pork all day and I’ll shred it when it cools. 

Yvonne, this is a very easy dessert that you may like. 
My step daughter made for Thanksgiving and it was yummy!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Tonight we are hosting a carnitas taco bar with green chili rice and a peach blueberry dump cake for dessert.
> My husband will smoke the pork all day and I’ll shred it when it cools.
> 
> Yvonne, this is a very easy dessert that you may like.
> My step daughter made for Thanksgiving and it was yummy!


Sounds delicious


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Tonight we are hosting a carnitas taco bar with green chili rice and a peach blueberry dump cake for dessert.
> My husband will smoke the pork all day and I’ll shred it when it cools.
> 
> Yvonne, this is a very easy dessert that you may like.
> My step daughter made for Thanksgiving and it was yummy!


What, the dump cake? Yes, please. I'd like the recipe.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For a second, I DID think you were that witty! And we all know what the Fox says!


Yes. But we don't understand it.[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Happy New Year, everyone! Looking forward to catching up on the past few messages very soon [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's 9a and I can't think of anything else to keep me in the house sitting here by the wood stove. I've fed all the indoor animals, brushed my teeth, I'm dressed and everything in here is taken care of. Guess I'll have to go out and brave the cold world!


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy New Years Eve!!
> 
> Here’s a glimpse of us riding yesterday. It was dusty but fun.
> 
> We had 13 riders and I was last so I get the worst of the dust but I don’t care.


Looks hot but lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my son. He’s not super daring but building confidence on the hill.
> The sand is so soft it’s easy to crash.


Well done to your son.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Memo to self. Post next year's card to Carol in July [emoji23]


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My baby, he loves camping with us!!
> View attachment 260987


He is just so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Tonight we are hosting a carnitas taco bar with green chili rice and a peach blueberry dump cake for dessert.
> My husband will smoke the pork all day and I’ll shred it when it cools.
> 
> Yvonne, this is a very easy dessert that you may like.
> My step daughter made for Thanksgiving and it was yummy!


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Momof4

@Maro2Bear

Mark, it may have worked!!
Keep working your rain voodoo!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I was visiting my brother in San Diego in January and he was angry cause I brought some Virginia weather. It was cloudy like three of seven days! My heart bleeds for the-HAHA enjoy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My baby, he loves camping with us!!
> View attachment 260987


I think it's pretty wonderful that you adopted an older dog and grew to love him as much as you have. Even though he had some bad potty habits when he came to live with you.


----------



## JoesMum

I promised ages ago that I would post a picture of our conservatory lit with candles. I just remembered


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I promised ages ago that I would post a picture of our conservatory lit with candles. I just remembered
> View attachment 260999




Looking really nice. I see your Crackers in [email protected] and ready to go.


----------



## Momof4

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was visiting my brother in San Diego in January and he was angry cause I brought some Virginia weather. It was cloudy like three of seven days! My heart bleeds for the-HAHA enjoy!



He’s crazy!! I live in San Diego and really need it!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking really nice. I see your Crackers in [email protected] and ready to go.



That’s beautiful!!! Wow!! I could just sit there and have a few drinks!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's pretty wonderful that you adopted an older dog and grew to love him as much as you have. Even though he had some bad potty habits when he came to live with you.



He’s doing really well! He hasn’t had an accident in awhile. I just treat him like a puppy and take him out a lot or right before I leave the house.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> He’s doing really well! He hasn’t had an accident in awhile. I just treat him like a puppy and take him out a lot or right before I leave the house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261003



He looks a lot like my sweet pea


----------



## Blackdog1714

Momof4 said:


> He’s crazy!! I live in San Diego and really need it!!


My mom lives in Temecula and once you drive 5 minutes east I feel where you are comin from. I never knew how dusty. Fun to visit but not to live, Tip Of The Cap to Y'all


----------



## JoesMum

Happy New Year to @CarolM and @Gillian M 

They're in 2019!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> He looks a lot like my sweet pea
> View attachment 261010



He does!! Sweet Pea is cute!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year to @CarolM and @Gillian M
> 
> They're in 2019!


Happy New Year Everyone. I hope 2019 is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I promised ages ago that I would post a picture of our conservatory lit with candles. I just remembered
> View attachment 260999


Oh that is beautiful.


----------



## JoesMum

And Happy New Year to @Kristoff, @Bee62 and @Tidgy's Dad

It's 2019 for them now


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh that is beautiful.


Th double glazing gives so many reflections that make it look pretty


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Happy New Year Everyone. I hope 2019 is a good one.
> View attachment 261013



Back at you - all the best in 2019!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy New Year from the UK! [emoji322][emoji313][emoji312][emoji898]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year from the UK! [emoji322][emoji313][emoji312][emoji898]



Back at you ! Happy New Years!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Outside, maybe. All it would take is a puncture and we’d have a nasty water mess... for now, back breaking is easier.


Any ideas for rigging up a hand truck to transport a Sulcata?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm still catching up on all the posts here... No big plans, but the surprise from last night... 

He BIT me. BOLD BIT ME. I was moving him from his enclosure to another container so we could clean out the enclosure, and he BIT me. That little stinker of a mud turtle has quite a chomp, too!

There I was, carrying the little mud turtle in my hand... Carrying him overhand, resting on my fingers (closed), with my palm above him... and he BIT me. That little stinker bit me!

Not much more than my pride was hurt... but that little stinker delivered quite the chomp! 

No shortage of stories for this one!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We bring in the new year peacefully by avoiding the in-laws [emoji23]



Lmao!!!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260961



AMEN!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Happy New Years Eve!!
> 
> Here’s a glimpse of us riding yesterday. It was dusty but fun.
> 
> We had 13 riders and I was last so I get the worst of the dust but I don’t care.



I haven’t been able to play videos lately but the opening scenery is beautiful!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Memo to self. Post next year's card to Carol in July [emoji23]



Lol!!! I’m copy and pasting that note!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I promised ages ago that I would post a picture of our conservatory lit with candles. I just remembered
> View attachment 260999



Looks amazing and very relaxing. I can imagine curling up with a good book and a glass of wine[emoji16]


----------



## Lyn W

Happy New Year to all those who have already crossed the threshold into 2019, and to those who are still in the queue waiting to come on in. 
It's 2 .45 a.m. here and so far so good.
I have driven my nephew home so I am now having my first drink of the year - a lovely brandy and Babycham - just to toast the New Year of course.
I hope you have all had or are having a good night whatever your plans.
I'll no doubt catch some of you during New Years Day but for now, Nos Da!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm still catching up on all the posts here... No big plans, but the surprise from last night...
> 
> He BIT me. BOLD BIT ME. I was moving him from his enclosure to another container so we could clean out the enclosure, and he BIT me. That little stinker of a mud turtle has quite a chomp, too!
> 
> There I was, carrying the little mud turtle in my hand... Carrying him overhand, resting on my fingers (closed), with my palm above him... and he BIT me. That little stinker bit me!
> 
> Not much more than my pride was hurt... but that little stinker delivered quite the chomp!
> 
> No shortage of stories for this one!


The ungrateful little devil!
Good job he didn't get you on the side of the head or we'd be wishing you a Happy New Ear.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm still catching up on all the posts here... No big plans, but the surprise from last night...
> 
> He BIT me. BOLD BIT ME. I was moving him from his enclosure to another container so we could clean out the enclosure, and he BIT me. That little stinker of a mud turtle has quite a chomp, too!
> 
> There I was, carrying the little mud turtle in my hand... Carrying him overhand, resting on my fingers (closed), with my palm above him... and he BIT me. That little stinker bit me!
> 
> Not much more than my pride was hurt... but that little stinker delivered quite the chomp!
> 
> No shortage of stories for this one!


Now that is funny. My Russians are always trying to bite but, I don’t get in range


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Happy New Years to all my TFO family!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm still catching up on all the posts here... No big plans, but the surprise from last night...
> 
> He BIT me. BOLD BIT ME. I was moving him from his enclosure to another container so we could clean out the enclosure, and he BIT me. That little stinker of a mud turtle has quite a chomp, too!
> 
> There I was, carrying the little mud turtle in my hand... Carrying him overhand, resting on my fingers (closed), with my palm above him... and he BIT me. That little stinker bit me!
> 
> Not much more than my pride was hurt... but that little stinker delivered quite the chomp!
> 
> No shortage of stories for this one!


Naughty Bold! That's not nice. I only got bitten once by Joe - when handfeeding some strawberry - and it flipping hurt!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Looks amazing and very relaxing. I can imagine curling up with a good book and a glass of wine[emoji16]


We have a sofa in there too. I was stood next to it to take the photo. I sit out there to read regularly


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year to all those who have already crossed the threshold into 2019, and to those who are still in the queue waiting to come on in.
> It's 2 .45 a.m. here and so far so good.
> I have driven my nephew home so I am now having my first drink of the year - a lovely brandy and Babycham - just to toast the New Year of course.
> I hope you have all had or are having a good night whatever your plans.
> I'll no doubt catch some of you during New Years Day but for now, Nos Da!


Happy New Year Lyn!


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> Happy New Years to all my TFO family!!!


Happy New Year Cheryl!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Happy New Year!

My first job of 2019 is to make lunch for the family before they depart. Daughter has a car and will drive back to her flat in Southampton. Son lives in London where it is easier not to have a car and trains are a pain on New Year's Day, so we are giving him a lift.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy New Years one and all.

Well, it’s officially in the record books. If you all remember, this was the year that I was so excited to get and install a rain barrel system to help “conserve” water! 





I’m thinking if i build an ark, we might fall into a five year drought... So, what to do?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy New Years one and all.
> 
> Well, it’s officially in the record books. If you all remember, this was the year that I was so excited to get and install a rain barrel system to help “conserve” water!
> 
> View attachment 261045
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking if i build an ark, we might fall into a five year drought... So, what to do?



LOL!!! I feel that way sometimes too... but Hey, better safe than sorry right [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy New Years one and all.
> 
> Well, it’s officially in the record books. If you all remember, this was the year that I was so excited to get and install a rain barrel system to help “conserve” water!
> 
> View attachment 261045
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking if i build an ark, we might fall into a five year drought... So, what to do?



I’d build the ark, but start by carving the figurehead just to see what happens


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to All in the first day of 2019... I had to bring my big dogs inside to the mud room last night so I could survive the night of fireworks.. they can’t stand the noise and my poor little Yorke is terrorized as well.. none of them are young anymore so you’d think they would realize nothing is gonna get them but it’s the same story every New Years and Independence Day . I had to run the dryer in the laundry room and the dishwasher to filter noise and get some peace [emoji33].. the only animals that didn’t make it indoors by the morning were the horses and I think they would have with the slightest encouragement... lol. I’m frazzled and may need extra caffeine.[emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning. It’s all gone quiet. JoesDad has departed with son. Daughter has departed. I have cleared up. (Cleared, not cleaned; that’s tomorrow.)So I have a mug of tea and a couple of hours to watch a film or something of my choice


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Loving the pictures and comments.


Thank you Carol !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Here's what I found on the 'net about time going faster as we age:
> 
> Research shows your brain's internal clock runs more slowly as you age -- which means the pace of life appears to speed up. Other research suggests that the perceived passage of time is related to the amount of new perceptual information you absorb; when you're young, everything seems new, which means your brain has more to process... which means the perceived passage of time feels longer. There's biochemical research that shows the release of dopamine when we perceive novel stimuli starts to drop past the age of twenty, which makes time appear to go by more quickly.


Interesting facts ! Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> It’s almost 2019...I'm getting older, worn out, & I still have so many unanswered questions!!!!
> I haven’t found out who let the dogs out, where’s the beef, or how to get to Sesame Street. Don't know why Dora doesn’t just use Google Maps, why all the flavors of fruit loops taste exactly the same, or how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop!!! Why eggs are packaged in a flimsy carton but batteries are secured in plastic that’s tough as nails. What does the fox say or why “abbreviated” is such a long word. Why is there a D in ‘fridge’ but not in refrigerator, why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons. Or why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections & why do you have to “put your two cents in” but it’s only a “penny for your thoughts” where’s that extra penny going to??? Why does The Alphabet Song & Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune, why did you just try to sing those two previous songs??? And just what exactly is Victoria’s secret? and where is Waldo? Can you hear me now? And do you really think I am this witty??? I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother’s girlfriend’s uncle’s cousin who lived next door to an old classmate’s mailman!!


A lot of important questions Carol. I can add one: Where is the wool spider of the CDR and does it exist ????


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Bee62

A happy new year to all my lovely CDR roomates !


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Any ideas for rigging up a hand truck to transport a Sulcata?


I bought this for my large manouria on the evenings when she wouldn't go home as she was supposed to:










EllieMay said:


> Good morning to All in the first day of 2019... I had to bring my big dogs inside to the mud room last night so I could survive the night of fireworks.. they can’t stand the noise and my poor little Yorke is terrorized as well.. none of them are young anymore so you’d think they would realize nothing is gonna get them but it’s the same story every New Years and Independence Day . I had to run the dryer in the laundry room and the dishwasher to filter noise and get some peace [emoji33].. the only animals that didn’t make it indoors by the morning were the horses and I think they would have with the slightest encouragement... lol. I’m frazzled and may need extra caffeine.[emoji16]




I'm grateful that Misty isn't the least bit affected by fireworks or shotguns on Sept. 1st (dove season).


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I bought this for my large manouria on the evenings when she wouldn't go home as she was supposed to:
> 
> View attachment 261054
> View attachment 261055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm grateful that Misty isn't the least bit affected by fireworks or shotguns on Sept. 1st (dove season).


That trolley is very neat!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Ewa, glad you popped in, cousin! 
Happy New Year ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Hello Adam ! Handkerchief-origami ????


It's an American bison.
Obviously.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Merry Christmas Adam.


Happy New Year, Sabine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cheryl Hills said:


> That gave me a big laugh!


What was funny? 
Happy New Year, Cheryl! 
I'm going to make an origami penguin today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure ! You are always complaining that you are tired, so I thought I have to send you a coffee that will wake you up !


I haven't been able to sleep since, but I don't feel tired at all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh look, everyone. . . Adam origamied a cloud!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Noel!


Cloud?
Just imagine it a sort of brown colour. 
Clearly an American bison. 
Happy New Year, Yvonne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Merry Christmas Adam! @Tidgy's Dad


Happy New Year, Anne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good attempt. So what is next.


Penguin. 
Then a Nativity scene. 
Happy New Year, Carol! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> And Happy New Year to @Kristoff, @Bee62 and @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> It's 2019 for them now


Happy New Year, Linda!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> That’s beautiful!!! Wow!! I could just sit there and have a few drinks!!!


Happy New Year, Kathy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> He looks a lot like my sweet pea
> View attachment 261010


Happy New Year, Noel! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> My mom lives in Temecula and once you drive 5 minutes east I feel where you are comin from. I never knew how dusty. Fun to visit but not to live, Tip Of The Cap to Y'all


Happy New Year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year, Gillian and Oli! 
@Gillian M


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year; Lena! 
@Kristoff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year, Adam, wifey and Tidgy! 
@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Momof4

Happy New Year Adam!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Back at you - all the best in 2019!


Happy New Year, Mark!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> AMEN!!!


Happy New Year, Heather!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year to all those who have already crossed the threshold into 2019, and to those who are still in the queue waiting to come on in.
> It's 2 .45 a.m. here and so far so good.
> I have driven my nephew home so I am now having my first drink of the year - a lovely brandy and Babycham - just to toast the New Year of course.
> I hope you have all had or are having a good night whatever your plans.
> I'll no doubt catch some of you during New Years Day but for now, Nos Da!


Happy New year, Lyn! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G

I woke up to an almost winter wonderland. We had a hard freeze last night and everything outside is covered in frost. But it's supposed to rain this week-end. That'll warm it up a bit.

Glad to see you, Adam. I wish you all the best in the coming year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 261032


Happy New Year, Grandpa! ! ! 
Have a nice Bud or two.
Not that you need encouraging!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy New Years one and all.
> 
> Well, it’s officially in the record books. If you all remember, this was the year that I was so excited to get and install a rain barrel system to help “conserve” water!
> 
> View attachment 261045
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking if i build an ark, we might fall into a five year drought... So, what to do?


Arf ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> A lot of important questions Carol. I can add one: Where is the wool spider of the CDR and does it exist ????


?
Who knows? 
We must try flying to find out the truth again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New Year, Bea! 
@Moozillion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Happy New


Yvonne G said:


> I woke up to an almost winter wonderland. We had a hard freeze last night and everything outside is covered in frost. But it's supposed to rain this week-end. That'll warm it up a bit.
> 
> Glad to see you, Adam. I wish you all the best in the coming year!


You too, Yvonne, it's going to be a good one!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Happy New Year Adam!!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

HAPPY NEW YEAR, ROOMMATES ! ! ! ! !


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And Happy New Year to @Kristoff, @Bee62 and @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> It's 2019 for them now


You are so good with all the time zones and keeping track of them all.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Back at you - all the best in 2019!


For you and the family too. Hopefully you will get a few more sunshine filled days.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You are so good with all the time zones and keeping track of them all.


Nah! Just good with Google


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 261024


Love the tortoises and turtles.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm still catching up on all the posts here... No big plans, but the surprise from last night...
> 
> He BIT me. BOLD BIT ME. I was moving him from his enclosure to another container so we could clean out the enclosure, and he BIT me. That little stinker of a mud turtle has quite a chomp, too!
> 
> There I was, carrying the little mud turtle in my hand... Carrying him overhand, resting on my fingers (closed), with my palm above him... and he BIT me. That little stinker bit me!
> 
> Not much more than my pride was hurt... but that little stinker delivered quite the chomp!
> 
> No shortage of stories for this one!


Lol. Maybe it was a love bite?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I’m copy and pasting that note!!


Lol. I think there is still your card, Yvonnes card and my tortoise still to come. Have you received your tortoise yet?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year to all those who have already crossed the threshold into 2019, and to those who are still in the queue waiting to come on in.
> It's 2 .45 a.m. here and so far so good.
> I have driven my nephew home so I am now having my first drink of the year - a lovely brandy and Babycham - just to toast the New Year of course.
> I hope you have all had or are having a good night whatever your plans.
> I'll no doubt catch some of you during New Years Day but for now, Nos Da!


Nos da Lyn. [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I woke up to an almost winter wonderland. We had a hard freeze last night and everything outside is covered in frost. But it's supposed to rain this week-end. That'll warm it up a bit.
> 
> Glad to see you, Adam. I wish you all the best in the coming year!




Just the opposite here. A large warm front blew up from the South...in the mid 60’s here today. Rain finally stopped, but it’s very breezy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The ungrateful little devil!
> Good job he didn't get you on the side of the head or we'd be wishing you a Happy New Ear.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 261032


Happy New Year to you too Grandpa Turtle 144.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy New Years one and all.
> 
> Well, it’s officially in the record books. If you all remember, this was the year that I was so excited to get and install a rain barrel system to help “conserve” water!
> 
> View attachment 261045
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking if i build an ark, we might fall into a five year drought... So, what to do?


Whahaha. So it is all your fault. I am thinking that you need more water barrels to catch all the rain that you are getting.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’d build the ark, but start by carving the figurehead just to see what happens


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to All in the first day of 2019... I had to bring my big dogs inside to the mud room last night so I could survive the night of fireworks.. they can’t stand the noise and my poor little Yorke is terrorized as well.. none of them are young anymore so you’d think they would realize nothing is gonna get them but it’s the same story every New Years and Independence Day . I had to run the dryer in the laundry room and the dishwasher to filter noise and get some peace [emoji33].. the only animals that didn’t make it indoors by the morning were the horses and I think they would have with the slightest encouragement... lol. I’m frazzled and may need extra caffeine.[emoji16]


Mmm. By the sounds of it you need a good stiff drink instead. And maybe a redbull.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A lot of important questions Carol. I can add one: Where is the wool spider of the CDR and does it exist ????


Hmm. Another one for the list.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I bought this for my large manouria on the evenings when she wouldn't go home as she was supposed to:
> 
> View attachment 261054
> View attachment 261055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm grateful that Misty isn't the least bit affected by fireworks or shotguns on Sept. 1st (dove season).


Good idea for your tort. Thankfully all mine will always be easy enough to pick up and carry.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What was funny?
> Happy New Year, Cheryl!
> I'm going to make an origami penguin today.


It does not happen unless you post a pic. Just saying.......


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Penguin.
> Then a Nativity scene.
> Happy New Year, Carol! ! !


Happy New Year Adam......and Wifey.....and Tidgy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Adam, wifey and Tidgy!
> @Tidgy's Dad


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I bought this for my large manouria on the evenings when she wouldn't go home as she was supposed to:
> 
> View attachment 261054
> View attachment 261055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm grateful that Misty isn't the least bit affected by fireworks or shotguns on Sept. 1st (dove season).



Nice!
@Yvonne G
Can you tell me if this is a safe feed or not. The only thing I can find is common honey suckle


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nah! Just good with Google


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Don't give your secrets away.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

I got a great New Years present today.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261066
> I got a great New Years present today.



Squee! Congrats!!


----------



## Momof4

@AZtortMom

I’m pretty sure you can because I bought one for that reason but only fed it twice. 
Let’s see what Yvonne says.


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261066
> I got a great New Years present today.



WooHoo!!


----------



## Momof4

We woke up to snow in the distance. If it sticks we’ll be driving home in it. 
My daughter is so excited!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261066
> I got a great New Years present today.



All you need now is a blanket!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Now it it would just finish coming out the egg today, I would be very happy


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Nice!
> @Yvonne G
> Can you tell me if this is a safe feed or not. The only thing I can find is common honey suckle
> View attachment 261062
> View attachment 261063
> View attachment 261064


Is not toxic


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261066
> I got a great New Years present today.


Ooohhh. How awesome is that. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We woke up to snow in the distance. If it sticks we’ll be driving home in it.
> My daughter is so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 261069


Looks cold.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> All you need now is a blanket!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lol. Maybe it was a love bite?


Maybe... I wonder if he knows what OUCH! means now... 

I sort of got him back at the end of his soak, though... I got out the calipers for an accurate SCL measurement. That little stinker is getting less little. Bold is now 1 and 11/16 inches. Just about 1.75 inches. 

I didn't use the calipers on Pinstripe, who is still a very tiny turtle. I'm beginning to see a little more margin between Pinstripe's scutes. Still, Bold is at least a half inch longer than Pinstripe, and possibly close to that much wider, too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



So... @CarolM - you got it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. So it is all your fault. I am thinking that you need more water barrels to catch all the rain that you are getting.


You know Carol, we'd be happy to send you some rain, but the shipping is a bit prohibitive... Water is heavy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know Carol, we'd be happy to send you some rain, but the shipping is a bit prohibitive... Water is heavy!



I guess we could just make her add deuterium on receipt.

*Heavy water* (*deuterium oxide*, *2H2O*, *D2O*)
is a form of water that contains a larger than normal amount of the hydrogen isotope deuterium (2
H or D, also known as heavy hydrogen), rather than the common hydrogen-1isotope (1
H or H, also called protium) that makes up most of the hydrogen in normal water.[4] The presence of deuterium gives the chemical different nuclear properties, and the increase of mass gives it different physical and chemical properties compared to normal "light water".


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> The ungrateful little devil!
> Good job he didn't get you on the side of the head or we'd be wishing you a Happy New Ear.


Hahahahaha! Bold didn't let go quickly, either, when he chomped my hand. Think I could pass him off as an earring?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Anne!


Happy New Year, Adam!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Happy New Year, Everyone!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess we could just make her add deuterium on receipt.
> 
> *Heavy water* (*deuterium oxide*, *2H2O*, *D2O*)
> is a form of water that contains a larger than normal amount of the hydrogen isotope deuterium (2
> H or D, also known as heavy hydrogen), rather than the common hydrogen-1isotope (1
> H or H, also called protium) that makes up most of the hydrogen in normal water.[4] The presence of deuterium gives the chemical different nuclear properties, and the increase of mass gives it different physical and chemical properties compared to normal "light water".


Yeah... I don't think that's going to fly too well on the Customs declaration!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Is not toxic



Thank you Yvonne [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

The Snowmen Quartet sings in the New Year


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 261052



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]so MEEEE!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> A happy new year to all my lovely CDR roomates !


Happy New Year Bee - just imagine how many New Years the tort has seen!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New year, Lyn! ! !


Happy New Year to you too Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, with all good wishes for a happy and healthy 2019!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I bought this for my large manouria on the evenings when she wouldn't go home as she was supposed to:
> 
> View attachment 261054
> View attachment 261055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm grateful that Misty isn't the least bit affected by fireworks or shotguns on Sept. 1st (dove season).



As you should be!!! EVERYTHING I got around here are big fat CHICKENS!!! I’m still bitter as I just got through settling my lard asses in the laundry room again [emoji23] bathing them KILLS MY BACK! My old lab Duke has got to be pushing 160!!! They are both so fat that they have butt rolls now!!! Guess that’s what retirement does to you! Also jacketed my horses and stalled them for the night. People are still continuing with the fireworks.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's an American bison.
> Obviously.



I’m so glad you cleared that up for me.. my eyesight is not so good you know [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Happy new year Adam!!
@Tidgy’s Dad
I look forward to more of your astounding Origami creations!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR, ROOMMATES ! ! ! ! !



CHEERS [emoji313]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think there is still your card, Yvonnes card and my tortoise still to come. Have you received your tortoise yet?



Not yet.... I sent you some of that requested
Candy with your card but you may have to throw it out. I still have the tracking receipt in my wallet so I may run it and see where it’s at..


----------



## Lyn W

Hi fellow CDRers!
Day 1 of 2019 is almost at an end for us in the UK.
It's been cold but quite bright and sunny so a good day for a walk.
Other than that a very quiet day everywhere with all the shops shut for the holiday so the roads were quiet too.....lovely!!
Hope you're all well and having a good day.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Mmm. By the sounds of it you need a good stiff drink instead. And maybe a redbull.



It’s early evening here and just me and my son now... I’m considering the drink but I’ll pass on the Red Bull.. it’s hard enough for me to sleep as it is)


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261066
> I got a great New Years present today.



Pig eggs???? [emoji23][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The Snowmen Quartet sings in the New Year
> 
> View attachment 261101



Awwww... that’s pretty special!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi fellow CDRers!
> Day 1 of 2019 is almost at an end for us in the UK.
> It's been cold but quite bright and sunny so a good day for a walk.
> Other than that a very quiet day everywhere with all the shops shut for the holiday so the roads were quiet too.....lovely!!
> Hope you're all well and having a good day.



Hey Lyn! I hope all is well for you! Did you have the traditional black eyed peas, cabbage & pork?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! I hope all is well for you! Did you have the traditional black eyed peas, cabbage & pork?


Hi Heather, not heard of that tradition but if it involves cooking I doubt I would have done.
I've just eaten leftovers from last night....pizza.
Hope all good for you too.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Pig eggs???? [emoji23][emoji16][emoji16]


I was wondering about that too.
Maybe ham and eggs ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s early evening here and just me and my son now... I’m considering the drink but I’ll pass on the Red Bull.. it’s hard enough for me to sleep as it is)


I'm having a glass of wine at the moment - cheers!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe... I wonder if he knows what OUCH! means now...
> 
> I sort of got him back at the end of his soak, though... I got out the calipers for an accurate SCL measurement. That little stinker is getting less little. Bold is now 1 and 11/16 inches. Just about 1.75 inches.
> 
> I didn't use the calipers on Pinstripe, who is still a very tiny turtle. I'm beginning to see a little more margin between Pinstripe's scutes. Still, Bold is at least a half inch longer than Pinstripe, and possibly close to that much wider, too.


It's so hard to imagine them that small.
Lola was already about 9.5 inches long when I brought him home almost 5 years ago.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know Carol, we'd be happy to send you some rain, but the shipping is a bit prohibitive... Water is heavy!


Although it would be heavier we could ask Kathy to send Carol some of that snow and maybe take some home for herself..............


----------



## Lyn W

Right, wine finished ( the glass not the bottle) so I'm off to bed.
I'll not see you sometime tomorrow, until then take care and Nos Da.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather, not heard of that tradition but if it involves cooking I doubt I would have done.
> I've just eaten leftovers from last night....pizza.
> Hope all good for you too.



In the US, each fare is a symbol for prosperity, good fortune, etc... I like to tip the scales as much as I can


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Right, wine finished ( the glass not the bottle) so I'm off to bed.
> I'll not see you sometime tomorrow, until then take care and Nos Da.



I don’t think you’ve done it right then... never start something you can’t finish [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Night night lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> I was looking all over for me new kitty slipper socks from Heather...couldn't find them ANYWHERE...until I looked at hubby (napping in the recliner) and thought "HEY!!! Those socks look familiar!!!!"
> 
> View attachment 260040
> 
> 
> ...getting closer, they look VERY familiar!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260041
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 260042
> 
> 
> ...and the slipper thief tries to look innocent...
> 
> View attachment 260043



I guess “caught red-HANDED” wouldn’t be the right expression here... 
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Rain in North Florida today as well. No standing water in the front yard YET, but I'm considering wearing my hiking boots into work today. We're dressing casual this week, so I can get away with it.



Rubber boots are all craze here...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... lots of traffic coupled with nasty weather is a good combination for a good big old mess.
> 
> Meanwhile....now that the CDR are all hung over from present openings, I thought I’d update you all with a pix of Mr Snowman complete with his new long carrot nose.
> 
> Time to paint up and finish him off.
> 
> View attachment 260095





CarolM said:


> And today's joke is:
> 
> View attachment 260058



So he picked his nose after all... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. Everybody must be getting ready for Christmas as it far too quiet in here.
> 
> Heelllooooooo, hello helllloooo hellloooo helllloooo.
> Aaaaggghhhh there is an echo it is so empty. I wonder where Montgomery has disappeared to? I would like some hot chocolate. Wait I can't seem to find any jellyfish either! [emoji33] [emoji33]
> Silly? Willy? Snowleopard? Anybody in here.
> Okay I'll just go back to my corner and go to sleep. [emoji26] [emoji26]
> Before I go and forget Lena safe trip and have fun.
> Good night everyone.



Yep, it was rather quiet in here. Only 800+ messages to catch up on. Gulp.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 260115
> 
> 
> View from a Texas highway today



Looks gorgeous. I almost want to move there...but I won’t let just one picture *cloud* my judgement. So I want more, please! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I took in a pair of ornate box turtles and a male and two female Texas tortoises a couple years ago. The lady had to give them up because she was getting to be too infirm to go out into the back yard to tend to them. Because of the species, I told her I was going to keep them in my collection.
> 
> Every month since then I've received a $25 Walmart gift card in the mail to handle the food and supplies for the animals. I've told her many times she doesn't need to do this, but she insists. She was very committed to the animals and cried very hard when I came to get them.
> 
> Today there was a card from her in my P.O. box, and inside the card it says, "I hope this money makes it. I'm so blessed to have found you for my "babys". I will be 87 this 26th and my time is running out. The day will come when you won't hear from me.
> 
> Please, since the familys are sleeping, I want you to buy yourself something from me to you.
> 
> Thank you again!"
> 
> And there were three $10 bills in the envelope.
> 
> It's sad to think that she's feeling she's near the end. I think, in the Spring, when the tortoises wake up, I'll take one of them over to her house so she can see it.



What a sad, beautiful story. Hope you can really take one to visit her. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m cleaning and made cupcakes for my sons 15th birthday!
> Tonight we will have a birthday dinner out.
> View attachment 260117



Happy 15th to Kathy’s son! [emoji170]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I need help guys!!
> 
> My sister in law who had breast cancer at 26 was free and clear for a few years just found out that it has moved to her bones!
> They said it’s not an “aggressive” type and will pump her full of drugs.
> 
> Well, I heard that she is keeping to herself for now.
> I want to send my brother an encouraging text. We don’t ever talk on the phone.
> 
> I just don’t know what to say. Can you help me?
> I’m not good with words.



There are no good words in such situations. But it’s good to let them know you’re thinking about them. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> @Kristoff gets to celebrate Yalda day during her trip..
> 
> View attachment 260169



Not in Izmir; I don’t know if one of the many ethnic groups in Turkey do celebrate it, but it’s not common. 

Having said that, I celebrated privately the fact that the Sun set in Turkey after 5:30, not at 3:30 like in Denmark!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Happy Friday Y’all!
> Last day of work for 2 wks for me.. YAYYY ! Today is Hubbys bday. December is really breaking my poor piggy bank. We did a light tour in Tyler last night (Santa land). It was gorgeous but I couldn’t get photos because I was driving:-(. I did run into this guy though...
> View attachment 260183



Looks a bit more comfortable than the one in my corner here. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> @Kristoff gets to celebrate Yalda day during her trip..
> 
> View attachment 260169



P.S. My sister-in-law’s name is Yelda, meaning the longest night, I guess. So, not a celebration, but people are named after the phenomenon.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Sorry for being late but I must work unplanned. I thought the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel opening was canceled because two of us haven`t got their parcels but then I saw that it was already over.
> Now I opend my parcel. It is from Florida, from Anne. @Pastel Tortie , The parcel contains a bag and in this bag there are these useful things. Thank you !
> Btw. Are you working for the Department of agriculture ?
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189
> View attachment 260190
> 
> View attachment 260185
> View attachment 260186
> View attachment 260187
> View attachment 260188
> View attachment 260189



Lovely. Lots of useful goodies!  
Hope Heather and Carol also get to open their presents before I finish with catching up. [emoji8][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I have had a rather frantic 24 hours.
> 
> Daughter drove home yesterday and we went straight up to London to watch Mathew Bourne's Swan Lake at the Sadler's Wells theatre. It was brilliant! The swans are all male rather than the traditional female so the story is not the traditional one, although the music is as expected. It's actually quite funny in places and I would recommend this version to those who have never seen a ballet before.
> 
> Our journey home was problematic. A lineside fire meant all trains were suspended. "Please use an alternative route" There is no alternative route! A taxi home, yes we did look, would have cost £180! Fortunately a train to Sevenoaks appeared which would at least get us into Kent so we caught that. The train limped down the line and got held at Orpington. Daughter spotted a train for Tonbridge was leaving from another platform so we sprinted over the bridge and caught that finally getting home after 1am!!
> 
> This morning's madness has been my swim, a hasty breakfast, my Governor school end of term carol service, a hellish trip to the supermarket to buy the last of the groceries this side of Christmas, making a large pan of soup which is currently simmering on the hob, submitting claims for refunds on the train tickets for yesterday... and finally sitting down with a cuppa and catching up with the CDR!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the interior of the church where the carol service is held. It is so pretty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 260191
> View attachment 260192



Wow, quite an adventure! Good there’s always a cuppa and the CDR to help you relax.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Dear roomies. Here is a little Christmas present for you all:
> I hope you enjoy it.
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/a-little-christmas-story-for-all-members.172063/



I have to stop here with my catching up. Thank you for your voice, Bee! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! I hope all is well for you! Did you have the traditional black eyed peas, cabbage & pork?


Where is that traditional? I haven't heard of it as a tradition in the UK... or Wales (Mum is Welsh)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Rubber boots are all craze here...
> 
> View attachment 261142



Posh wellies. 

In common with most British households we have the traditional wellie heap. A variety of outgrown sizes kept as spares plus ones to fit the family.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Today is the big return to work for many. Most schools return next Monday so not everyone is back yet. 

Today I have cleaning and tidying to do. The decorations will be removed gradually over the next few days.


----------



## Bee62

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Sabine.


Happy new year for you, wifey and Tidgy too.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Where is that traditional? I haven't heard of it as a tradition in the UK... or Wales (Mum is Welsh)



Good morning Linda! You inspired me to google. It was something that was just ‘done’ around me all my life. Here is the simplest answer I found..

Lucky New Year's Meal. ... According to Southern traditions, you will have good luck for the entire year if you have the traditional New Year's Day supper. That means a meal of greens, hoppin' John, black-eyed peas, cornbread, and pot likker soup. According to popular folklore, if these foods are eaten on New Year's Day, they guarantee good luck throughout the year. Peas or beans symbolize coins or wealth. Choose traditional black-eyed peas, lentils or beans to make a dish seasoned with pork, ham or sausage. Greens resemble money, specifically folding money.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! You inspired me to google. It was something that was just ‘done’ around me all my life. Here is the simplest answer I found..
> 
> Lucky New Year's Meal. ... According to Southern traditions, you will have good luck for the entire year if you have the traditional New Year's Day supper. That means a meal of greens, hoppin' John, black-eyed peas, cornbread, and pot likker soup. According to popular folklore, if these foods are eaten on New Year's Day, they guarantee good luck throughout the year. Peas or beans symbolize coins or wealth. Choose traditional black-eyed peas, lentils or beans to make a dish seasoned with pork, ham or sausage. Greens resemble money, specifically folding money.


As luck would have it ( geddit?  ) we had an adapted version of this for lunch yesterday
https://www.copymethat.com/r/GJWH3dg/hairy-bikers-diet-cassoulet/

Cannellini beans, chorizo ( contains pork), onion, carrot, garlic, leftover turkey, tomatoes, mixed herbs, a pinch of crushed dried chillis, smoked paprika. I think that covers most of the important bits


----------



## Maro2Bear

And....Corned Beef and Cabbage used to be popular up here in the Northeast..

*Corned beef* and *cabbage* on *New* Year's is associated with the fortune you should hope for in the coming year. *Beef* or pork is the meat of choice because unlike chickens these animals do not scratch in the dirt for their food.Dec 31, 2013


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> As luck would have it ( geddit?  ) we had an adapted version of this for lunch yesterday
> https://www.copymethat.com/r/GJWH3dg/hairy-bikers-diet-cassoulet/
> 
> Cannellini beans, chorizo ( contains pork), onion, carrot, garlic, leftover turkey, tomatoes, mixed herbs, a pinch of crushed dried chillis, smoked paprika. I think that covers most of the important bits



Ooh Yummy!!! Fate decrees Your on the right track and luck is already coming my way because I have an awesome new recipe to try ) We are starting 2019 off right!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And....Corned Beef and Cabbage used to be popular up here in the Northeast..
> 
> *Corned beef* and *cabbage* on *New* Year's is associated with the fortune you should hope for in the coming year. *Beef* or pork is the meat of choice because unlike chickens these animals do not scratch in the dirt for their food.Dec 31, 2013



Even better! I chopped and cooked a fresh head of cabbage in with ground beef. I added pieces of sweet onion and some garlic for flavor while browning and then added my pre-cooked black eyed peas in the skillet with it all.. it made a very yummy mixture. We had the pork earlier in the day in a pulled pork sandwich. ( it was a left over loin that I had smoked a couple days ago) So, I may have went round-about, but I covered all my bases. [emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Not yet.... I sent you some of that requested
> Candy with your card but you may have to throw it out. I still have the tracking receipt in my wallet so I may run it and see where it’s at..


I have the very bad idea that the customs had confiscated the parcel. I am so sorry !  I swear I have send it on it`s way on the 23. of November


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I have to stop here with my catching up. Thank you for your voice, Bee! [emoji173]️


Welcome back Lena and Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Today is the big return to work for many. Most schools return next Monday so not everyone is back yet.
> 
> Today I have cleaning and tidying to do. The decorations will be removed gradually over the next few days.


My Christmas corner and cards will come down on Sunday which I believe is after 12th night on the 5th - but I'm never quite sure when 12th night actually is.
I may be in Southsea on Saturday for a cousins 70th birthday, so they'll have to wait until Sunday, 
I may not go as I have to persuade myself that Lola will be OK on his own here overnight. 
He should be, as he tends to stay tucked up in his hide at the moment, but I've never left him alone for 24 hours before.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
I feel really tired today so think I'll just curl up at home with a good book and snooze when I feel like it. 
Some years we go back to school a couple of days after New Year and that's hard going but thankfully I have a few more days holiday left this year...wonderful!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I have the very bad idea that the customs had confiscated the parcel. I am so sorry !  I swear I have send it on it`s way on the 23. of November


I bet they are tucking into it any edibles right now Bee


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My Christmas corner and cards will come down on Sunday which I believe is after 12th night on the 5th - but I'm never quite sure when 12th night actually is.
> I may be in Southsea on Saturday for a cousins 70th birthday, so they'll have to wait until Sunday,
> I may not go as I have to persuade myself that Lola will be OK on his own here overnight.
> He should be, as he tends to stay tucked up in his hide at the moment, but I've never left him alone for 24 hours before.


Lola will be just fine for 24 hours. Go and enjoy yourself


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I feel really tired today so think I'll just curl up at home with a good book and snooze when I feel like it.
> Some years we go back to school a couple of days after New Year and that's hard going but thankfully I have a few more days holiday left this year...wonderful!


I am pretty tired too. I have cleaned and am now watching Jane Eyre on BBC1. The plot is like a soap opera but predates soaps by a century


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I received another card today. Thank you so much @Bee62. My babies love their xmas gift that you put in.
> View attachment 260274
> View attachment 260275
> View attachment 260276



Yaaaay! More European dandies for your African babies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I l9ved that one. I was singing along. Jarrod left the room and the dogs joined in. [emoji33] A Merry Christmas from the bottom of my heart as well.



Ah, THAT was the howling a few days back..! [emoji33][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> So I've spent weeks trying to figure out a good gift for the wife. I finally decided on a new kitchen sink. The one we have is one of those cheap contractor grade sinks they put into new houses and is only 6" deep. The one I bought is 9" deep and would be much more efficient.
> 
> She's not into jewelry, and frilly little gifts like that. She enjoys practical gifts. I asked a bunch of females I know including the neighbors wife what they thought of the idea. Opinions seemed pretty positive, so I went for it. What do y'all think?



I have a sinking feeling about it... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And I bought myself a xmas gift. Now just have to figure out how to use it. As I have never used it before.
> View attachment 260281



You’ll figure it out, eventually. No pressure... [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It came with some recipes. I just have to read through the manual. Never been my strong point. [emoji23] [emoji23] I prefer the practical approach.



Me too! Knock it hard if it doesn’t work, and if that fails, consult the manual. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody remember this guy:
> View attachment 260287



Yes.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I am back from my weekend adventure. Longest night was greT but Saturday was a bit sad. We put our good friend to rest. All my torts are doing great and growing. Might be getting or adopting two new pets, two Adult Raccones to add to the zoo. We have to go and check them out first. This will be interesting!



I didn’t know one could adopt raccoons. Always thought they adopt one’s trash cans instead...


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm going to post a couple threads. I wanted to wait to make sure everything turns out ok before broadcasting it out of respect for Randy (Tortstork) he's been so cool. My friends here in the CDR have gotten a sneak peak!



Thank you. Can’t wait to read on to find out what creature emerges from that egg. [emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> My attempt at a gingerbread house.
> View attachment 260350
> View attachment 260351



Great job! I served a Deconstructed Gingerbread House to kids last Christmas. (Not because it wouldn’t stick together, of course...[emoji56])


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen meet Miss Marge!
> View attachment 260414
> View attachment 260415
> View attachment 260416
> View attachment 260417



Hi there, Little Marge!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowman and Angel Ensemble Silently Singing “Silent Night”
> 
> New green scarf for newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 260506



Beautiful work, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a thread for you, Noel: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/happy-birthday-noel.172128/



Happy belated birthday, Noel! @AZtortMom [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji512]

Catching up paused here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everyone! Very cold here this a.m. but I have a nice fire in the wood stove. Makes it hard to leave the computer (next to the stove) and get on with my day.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone! Very cold here this a.m. but I have a nice fire in the wood stove. Makes it hard to leave the computer (next to the stove) and get on with my day.


I know those kind of days. The wood stive snuggling sounds much better than chores!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> Pig eggs???? [emoji23][emoji16][emoji16]


Name of the female that layer them, Piglet. That’s the name she had when I got her.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Name of the female that layer them, Piglet. That’s the name she had when I got her.


Hopefully little torts hatch and not little piglets.  A Happy New Year Cheryl !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Everyone! Very cold here this a.m. but I have a nice fire in the wood stove. Makes it hard to leave the computer (next to the stove) and get on with my day.


Cold in Germany too. Fire in my wood stove is crackeling cozy too ..... I can understand you well. A Happy New Year Yvonne !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I know those kind of days. The wood stive snuggling sounds much better than chores!


Better chores than chaos. A Happy New Year, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Happy belated birthday, Noel! @AZtortMom [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji512]
> 
> Catching up paused here.


That is your "punishment" for being absent. A very Happy New Year, Lena !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I bet they are tucking into it any edibles right now Bee


It seems so ...
A very Happy New Year, Lyn !


----------



## JoesMum

My orchid is now properly back in flower


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Hopefully little torts hatch and not little piglets.  A Happy New Year Cheryl !


Me too! Happy New Years!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> My orchid is now properly back in flower
> View attachment 261194


A white beauty ! I like her.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe... I wonder if he knows what OUCH! means now...
> 
> I sort of got him back at the end of his soak, though... I got out the calipers for an accurate SCL measurement. That little stinker is getting less little. Bold is now 1 and 11/16 inches. Just about 1.75 inches.
> 
> I didn't use the calipers on Pinstripe, who is still a very tiny turtle. I'm beginning to see a little more margin between Pinstripe's scutes. Still, Bold is at least a half inch longer than Pinstripe, and possibly close to that much wider, too.


So nice when they do well and grow.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> So... @CarolM - you got it.


Yip. Piggies in a blanket. Normally mincemeat wrapped in cabbage and cooked with lots of gravy. That is what it means over here. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know Carol, we'd be happy to send you some rain, but the shipping is a bit prohibitive... Water is heavy!


We need to learn how to teleport it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess we could just make her add deuterium on receipt.
> 
> *Heavy water* (*deuterium oxide*, *2H2O*, *D2O*)
> is a form of water that contains a larger than normal amount of the hydrogen isotope deuterium (2
> H or D, also known as heavy hydrogen), rather than the common hydrogen-1isotope (1
> H or H, also called protium) that makes up most of the hydrogen in normal water.[4] The presence of deuterium gives the chemical different nuclear properties, and the increase of mass gives it different physical and chemical properties compared to normal "light water".


But how does that make it lighter.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The Snowmen Quartet sings in the New Year
> 
> View attachment 261101


Oh that is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Not yet.... I sent you some of that requested
> Candy with your card but you may have to throw it out. I still have the tracking receipt in my wallet so I may run it and see where it’s at..


Aahhh. Thank you. That was very sweet of you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> My orchid is now properly back in flower
> View attachment 261194



Wonderful!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Although it would be heavier we could ask Kathy to send Carol some of that snow and maybe take some home for herself..............


I will take anything I can get. But I still say that if we can teleport it, that would work better. It would be instantaneous.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yip. Piggies in a blanket. Normally mincemeat wrapped in cabbage and cooked with lots of gravy. That is what it means over here. [emoji3]



Yep..same here - but the sauce is usually diced/pureed tomato.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep, it was rather quiet in here. Only 800+ messages to catch up on. Gulp.


o-O good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not in Izmir; I don’t know if one of the many ethnic groups in Turkey do celebrate it, but it’s not common.
> 
> Having said that, I celebrated privately the fact that the Sun set in Turkey after 5:30, not at 3:30 like in Denmark!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yip. Piggies in a blanket. Normally mincemeat wrapped in cabbage and cooked with lots of gravy. That is what it means over here. [emoji3]


British Pigs in blankets are pork sausages wrapped in bacon. A traditional accompaniment to the Christmas turkey dinner


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! You inspired me to google. It was something that was just ‘done’ around me all my life. Here is the simplest answer I found..
> 
> Lucky New Year's Meal. ... According to Southern traditions, you will have good luck for the entire year if you have the traditional New Year's Day supper. That means a meal of greens, hoppin' John, black-eyed peas, cornbread, and pot likker soup. According to popular folklore, if these foods are eaten on New Year's Day, they guarantee good luck throughout the year. Peas or beans symbolize coins or wealth. Choose traditional black-eyed peas, lentils or beans to make a dish seasoned with pork, ham or sausage. Greens resemble money, specifically folding money.


Oooh. I will need to do that next year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> British Pigs in blankets are pork sausages wrapped in bacon. A traditional accompaniment to the Christmas turkey dinner
> View attachment 261196




And, there are aldo the pigs in a blanket...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I feel really tired today so think I'll just curl up at home with a good book and snooze when I feel like it.
> Some years we go back to school a couple of days after New Year and that's hard going but thankfully I have a few more days holiday left this year...wonderful!


Yayyy. Enjoy it.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And, there are aldo the pigs in a blanket...
> 
> View attachment 261197


They're called sausage rolls in the UK


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yaaaay! More European dandies for your African babies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Yip. It is awesome. Now to just get them to grow. You would think it would be easy as it is a weed. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ah, THAT was the howling a few days back..! [emoji33][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]


You heard it all the way over there? No wonder the neighbours were complaining.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me too! Knock it hard if it doesn’t work, and if that fails, consult the manual. [emoji23]


Lol. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My orchid is now properly back in flower
> View attachment 261194


Beautiful. And well done.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep..same here - but the sauce is usually diced/pureed tomato.
> 
> View attachment 261195


Ok. I should try that. It will taste awesome.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> British Pigs in blankets are pork sausages wrapped in bacon. A traditional accompaniment to the Christmas turkey dinner
> View attachment 261196


Those look really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And, there are aldo the pigs in a blanket...
> 
> View attachment 261197


So many pigs in a blanket.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I have four mouths to feed and microwave dinners all the time would be a no no. I am hoping that the pressure cooker will speed up cooking time.



I hate to break it to you but doesn’t it say it’s also a ‘slow’ cooker? [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> For those afraid of the ice and cold - skip and scroll.
> 
> For others, you will appreciate the icy waters that i was paddling through in order to bring you all pix. Yes..thats ice in the water and the shoreline.
> 
> View attachment 260606



Love the light here. 
Always better to see this in a picture than in reality though. Brr!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> My sisters cat, Jezz, and I would like to wish you all a Happy Boxing Day



Can I take this box home? [emoji76]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> My orchid is now properly back in flower
> View attachment 261194


Oh, that's lovely! Such a beautiful orchid to reflower!


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 260660
> 
> Here is Oli, @Lyn .​



Hi there, pretty boy! [emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## Kristoff

Gillian M said:


> @JoesMum , here's the other Oli.
> 
> View attachment 260665​Who do you think is more handsome?



The Greek


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I hate to break it to you but doesn’t it say it’s also a ‘slow’ cooker? [emoji33][emoji23]


Uh huh!!


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Gillian and Oli!
> @Gillian M


Thanks, Adam.

Wishing you, Wifey and Tidgy a happy and prosperous new year!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not a lot of fresh, new green grass growing these days. I have a bag of Timothy Hay that I routinely feed Sully. I normally take a big handful, place in a bucket, let it soak up (smells wonderful) then drain. I then feed other things on top of this....dandelion greens, cactus pads, mazuri pellets, dehydrated (and then rehydrated) pumpkin, etc. a good mix of things. The hay gets a bit messy and spread out, but is mostly eaten up along with the rest of the morsels.

To supplement grocery greens and Mazuri, last year I bought some Timothy Hay pellets for horses....but these were far too small (on the order of rabbit pellets). Sully ate them, but i think pushed more around than eaten. Ended up only using a few pounds of the 25 lb bag.

I searched our local feed supply store for hay cubes, but didn't find exactly what i was searching for. To the internet I go, and found 3 lb bags of Timothy Hay cubes. Ordered two bags that arrived today....

They smell great, I added a bit of water to rehydrate them a tad, and mixed in with Sully’s food for the day. Not messy, thats for sure, nice big cubes.



Can see the size of the cubes here


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well, my little piggy is trying to get out of it’s blanket!


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, my little piggy is trying to get out of it’s blanket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 261229


Ooh how exciting! Another CDR hatchling


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, my little piggy is trying to get out of it’s blanket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 261229


Yayyy. Love it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I stayed home sick today. Mostly I tried to get some rest, but having five or six kitties on the bed, all trying to keep Mama company and help Mama feel better... was counterproductive.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I stayed home sick today. Mostly I tried to get some rest, but having five or six kitties on the bed, all trying to keep Mama company and help Mama feel better... was counterproductive.



Awww Anne, I’m sorry!’ Hope you feel better quick.. what a lousy way to start the year [emoji20]


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> It seems so ...
> A very Happy New Year, Lyn !


Happy New Year to you too Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Can I take this box home? [emoji76]


My sister said he spent ages walking around it putting paws in and trying to find a way to curl up in it. 
In the end he had to settle for squeezing his butt in and just sitting.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Awww Anne, I’m sorry!’ Hope you feel better quick.. what a lousy way to start the year [emoji20]


Sorry to hear that Anne, I hope I haven't given you my cold.
Hope the antibio*kits* make you feel better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

I've been napping on and off all day and now I'm wide awake.
Off to bed anyway to try and get a little more sleep or I'll be sleeping all day again tomorrow.
Nos Da for now!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> My sister said he spent ages walking around it putting paws in and trying to find a way to curl up in it.
> In the end he had to settle for squeezing his butt in and just sitting.


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, my little piggy is trying to get out of it’s blanket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 261229



What kind of baby is this???


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM


I mailed your stuff Nov 6th and the last thing I can recognize is it leaving the US... 

So @Bee62, it’s very clear that customs is enjoying several little tidbits


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, my little piggy is trying to get out of it’s blanket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 261229



I’m sorry Cheryl!! I’m stuck on stupid today. I remember reading about Piglet Nesting!!! Congrats on your baby russians!!!
What happened with the Raccoons?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> What kind of baby is this???


Russian


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> I’m sorry Cheryl!! I’m stuck on stupid today. I remember reading about Piglet Nesting!!! Congrats on your baby russians!!!
> What happened with the Raccoons?


We have not gone to see them as of yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hello fellow CDRers, it's been nice to have a quiet day.
> All that cooking has taken its toll on me leaving me with a nasty cold.
> Must be a reaction to all that fresh veg so I'll be sticking to my frozen microwaveable stuff for the next 362 days until next Xmas.
> Anyway I'm taking my poor achy self off to bed and hopefully this cold will go as quickly as it arrived.
> Nos Da for now!



Get well soon, Lyn. You might find something medicinal in your oven once again.  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Get well, Time for A nice hot toddy and big ol feather tick.





Pastel Tortie said:


> Now you can go back to using the oven as a wine rack.  Brilliant!



SNAP! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet in here today.
> 
> Here’s a short YouTube video from yesterday’s kayaking trip. The video demonstrates the stillness and peacefulness of the area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Friday evenings and Weekend!



Was that filmed with your new GoPro-like camera?


----------



## Kristoff

Pearly said:


> Great! AFTER CHRISTMAS!!!! Aren’t I just brilliant?! Dammit!!! Sorry guys! I’ll try harder next year[emoji8]



Christmas isn’t over yet. We celebrate the Orthodox one in the CDR, too! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Pearly said:


> Hi Guys! Hope Everyone had a great Christmas[emoji319] Cold here in Kansas today (in the 20’s) and tonite supposed to plunge down to the teens I think. No snow! What a shame! I was hoping for the kids to experience at least a little snow fun! This area is rolling hills all around, perfect place for sleding! Uggghh! Before coming here they forecasted like a day of snow fall but that is gone! Ahhh! My husband is getting ancy about „slower internet” and such, but the kids are still having a ball with their favorite Uncle (my only sibling) so the big boy better suck it up and deal with it[emoji38] they just went to the ice skating rink. Me, my Mom and Wesley (my brother) are playing our pre-marriage family model. Ahhhh! So nice!!!! Love having them both around! Too bad we can’t do this more often. Wishing all of you Guys all the time and opportunities to spend time with your families and loved ones, as there is nothing more important than those special relationships. If I don’t get to „forum” again bfr the New Year, I wish a happy, healthy and a prosperous one to ALL of you- Tort-Lovers[emoji173]️[emoji217] [emoji323][emoji898]



There are hills in Kansas? [emoji54][emoji23]
Happy New Year, Ewa!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have been learning origami.
> View attachment 260816



The CDR Hall of Fame stuff! Happy New Year, Adam! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I stayed home sick today. Mostly I tried to get some rest, but having five or six kitties on the bed, all trying to keep Mama company and help Mama feel better... was counterproductive.


The medical cat-mittee isn't so helpful! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And I am dizzy after trying the delicious and wonderful coffee that Sabine sent!
> View attachment 260829
> 
> Thanks so much, cclBee, it's lovely! @Bee62



Finally! I’d love a cup too, please! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 260851



[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Today, I am off to meet friends from my moderator forum in Salisbury.

If Salisbury sounds vaguely familiar then think novichok nerve agent and Russian agents allegedly going there only to see the cathedral. Anyways, I have been there in the immediate aftermath of that incident and survived, so I doubt today will differ


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Sunday all! Today is laundry day. It's difficult for me to place my load of clean clothes into the dryer because my dryer is outside on the car port, and Tony the Tiger's bed/hiding place is on the shelf above the dryer. I hate to disturb him while he's still in his "wild" state. I had out of town company the past couple days and poor Tony stayed hidden or away the whole time. But he's back with a vengeance this a.m. Alternately growling, hissing and sweet food begging meowing every time I have to go outside for something.
> 
> Hope you all have a happy Sunday!



The best ever excuse not to do the laundry [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! The four seater is mine for hauling the kids and the two seater is hubbys. He had put a lot of effort into making them bigger & better. I just get in and drive  The precision-engineered, industry-leading triple-cylinder Rotax ACE engine pushes 172 horsepower at 7,250 RPM and 124 lb-ft of torque at 6,500 RPM for searing speed, no matter the terrain.
> I had to look up & copy and paste these specs for you.



[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It's New Year's Eve and some of us will see 2019 ahead of others
> 
> We usually have a celebratory meal on New Year's Day but, as both children return to their respective homes tomorrow, we are having it tonight. I have had beef marinating over night and must slow cook it today
> https://www.lovefood.com/recipes/56631/hairy-bikers-beef-stifado-recipe
> 
> Wherever you are in the world, I hope you enjoy what's left of 2018 and have a happy and successful 2019.



That dish looks lovely. Yum!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We bring in the new year peacefully by avoiding the in-laws [emoji23]



Thank you for your contribution, Linda! May the rest of us enjoy the same. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Memo to self. Post next year's card to Carol in July [emoji23]



That would be a memo to me too!

Catching up paused here.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't start watching it until it had been on the air for several seasons. Then, one day, there was nothing to do and nothing on TV so I started watching a re-run episode. I could have kicked myself for not watching it before. What a funny show! I still don't watch the current episodes, but rather like to grow with the families as I watch the older episodes.


It is much nicer being able to watch them one after the other. I hate waiting for the next episode.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I stayed home sick today. Mostly I tried to get some rest, but having five or six kitties on the bed, all trying to keep Mama company and help Mama feel better... was counterproductive.


Oh no. Shame, I hope you manage to get better soon.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 261261


That is so funny. I thought it was only a domestic cat problem.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> View attachment 261262
> 
> I mailed your stuff Nov 6th and the last thing I can recognize is it leaving the US...
> 
> So @Bee62, it’s very clear that customs is enjoying several little tidbits


Oh dear. I still feel it will be awesome when it finally gets here. I am not complaining. The best part of Christmas is not over for me. Yayyy


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Today, I am off to meet friends from my moderator forum in Salisbury.
> 
> If Salisbury sounds vaguely familiar then think novichok nerve agent and Russian agents allegedly going there only to see the cathedral. Anyways, I have been there in the immediate aftermath of that incident and survived, so I doubt today will differ


 Good Luck then and enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
I am supposed to still be on holiday, but needed to come into work today. So not in the working mode. At least I will be back on holiday tomorrow though. Thank goodness. it is sunny today, but the wind is supposed to pick up.Other than that, my day is going to be boring. Not see you all later.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> The medical cat-mittee isn't so helpful! I hope you feel better soon


Yep, the cat scans were inconclusive...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> I am supposed to still be on holiday, but needed to come into work today. So not in the working mode. At least I will be back on holiday tomorrow though. Thank goodness. it is sunny today, but the wind is supposed to pick up.Other than that, my day is going to be boring. Not see you all later.



Yikes. Boring work days are the worst kind - bad enough you had to go in....but to then be bored. :-(

Temps here remain above average, and no chances of snow or even freezing temps in the next two weeks or more. Overcast and dreery though...

Happy Thursday


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Today, I am off to meet friends from my moderator forum in Salisbury.
> 
> If Salisbury sounds vaguely familiar then think novichok nerve agent and Russian agents allegedly going there only to see the cathedral. Anyways, I have been there in the immediate aftermath of that incident and survived, so I doubt today will differ


Have a good day and don't go Russian around!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. Boring work days are the worst kind - bad enough you had to go in....but to then be bored. :-(
> 
> Temps here remain above average, and no chances of snow or even freezing temps in the next two weeks or more. Overcast and dreery though...
> 
> Happy Thursday


Well at least there is no snow. Unless you wanted snow. [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonderful!


A wonderful and happy new year to you, Mark with days of kayaking wonderful rivers.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> British Pigs in blankets are pork sausages wrapped in bacon. A traditional accompaniment to the Christmas turkey dinner
> View attachment 261196


Yummy but double fat !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So many pigs in a blanket.


I`ve never heard that pigs are using blankets ....


----------



## Bee62

Gillian M said:


> Thanks, Adam.
> 
> Wishing you, Wifey and Tidgy a happy and prosperous new year!


Same from me to you too, Gillian.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Not a lot of fresh, new green grass growing these days. I have a bag of Timothy Hay that I routinely feed Sully. I normally take a big handful, place in a bucket, let it soak up (smells wonderful) then drain. I then feed other things on top of this....dandelion greens, cactus pads, mazuri pellets, dehydrated (and then rehydrated) pumpkin, etc. a good mix of things. The hay gets a bit messy and spread out, but is mostly eaten up along with the rest of the morsels.
> 
> To supplement grocery greens and Mazuri, last year I bought some Timothy Hay pellets for horses....but these were far too small (on the order of rabbit pellets). Sully ate them, but i think pushed more around than eaten. Ended up only using a few pounds of the 25 lb bag.
> 
> I searched our local feed supply store for hay cubes, but didn't find exactly what i was searching for. To the internet I go, and found 3 lb bags of Timothy Hay cubes. Ordered two bags that arrived today....
> 
> They smell great, I added a bit of water to rehydrate them a tad, and mixed in with Sully’s food for the day. Not messy, thats for sure, nice big cubes.
> 
> View attachment 261213
> 
> Can see the size of the cubes here
> 
> View attachment 261214


Looks like a good way to me to feed hay to big torts.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, my little piggy is trying to get out of it’s blanket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 261229


WOW ! Exciting !!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> View attachment 261262
> 
> I mailed your stuff Nov 6th and the last thing I can recognize is it leaving the US...
> 
> So @Bee62, it’s very clear that customs is enjoying several little tidbits


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is so funny. I thought it was only a domestic cat problem.


That`s what I was thought too. But .... all cats are crazy ! Now we know.
Maybe we can make a "life-safer" tip of this: When a lion wants to eat you, throw a big cardbox in his direction ! He will immediately stop and try if he fits in the box !


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my place marker for this morning. Hello, everyone!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> This is my place marker for this morning. Hello, everyone!


Hello Yvonne ! I am wishing you a healthy and happy new year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Yvonne ! I am wishing you a healthy and happy new year.


Hi Sabine. Happy new year to you too!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Sure is slow coming out. Maybe today!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Sure is slow coming out. Maybe today!
> 
> View attachment 261276



He’s taking his tome making sure everything is just right [emoji16]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, so cute!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 261280
> View attachment 261281



Awwwwwww!!!!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Salisbury Cathedral’s infamous 123 metre spire... the one the Russian agents allegedly came to see  

Just on my back home


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 261285
> 
> Salisbury Cathedral’s infamous 123 metre spire... the one the Russian agents allegedly came to see
> 
> Just on my back home



Did you have a pint at the now infamous pub as well?


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 261280
> View attachment 261281



He so cute and tiny!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I`ve never heard that pigs are using blankets ....


These are special pigs. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> That`s what I was thought too. But .... all cats are crazy ! Now we know.
> Maybe we can make a "life-safer" tip of this: When a lion wants to eat you, throw a big cardbox in his direction ! He will immediately stop and try if he fits in the box !


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is my place marker for this morning. Hello, everyone!


Hi Yvonne. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Sure is slow coming out. Maybe today!
> 
> View attachment 261276


Aaahhh little baby is not ready to face the world. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 261280
> View attachment 261281


O that is so sweet. Rue was 10 grams. They are just adorable when they are so small. Congratulations Cheryl.


----------



## Momof4

Good day everyone!

We are back home!
It was cold camping and it’s cold at home!! 
We are in the 30’s at night and only in the low 50’s in the day!! That’s cold for us!!
I started taking down Xmas decorations but my back started really hurting so I’m icing. 

Tomorrow I’m starting to eat better and get more walking into my day. 

I need to plant some seeds for the tortoises while the ground is wet and we have more rain coming this weekend. 

I hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Did you have a pint at the now infamous pub as well?


No. We went to another very old pub a bit nearer to our meeting point - The Chapter House


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good day everyone!
> 
> We are back home!
> It was cold camping and it’s cold at home!!
> We are in the 30’s at night and only in the low 50’s in the day!! That’s cold for us!!
> I started taking down Xmas decorations but my back started really hurting so I’m icing.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m starting to eat better and get more walking into my day.
> 
> I need to plant some seeds for the tortoises while the ground is wet and we have more rain coming this weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day!!


Planting seeds sounds like a good plan. Good luck.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 261280
> View attachment 261281


So cute and so small.  Congratulation Cheryl.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Hi Yvonne. [emoji3]


And a big "BOY HOWDY!!!" (that's red neck talk for hello) to you!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 261280
> View attachment 261281


What a lovely little beauty - congratulations!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone [emoji851][emoji217]


....and to you Noel!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

He is so cute. Now hiding under the paper towel. And I had it al the way down but he figured out how to get under it.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

I don’t think I ever seen one so small!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good day everyone!
> 
> We are back home!
> It was cold camping and it’s cold at home!!
> We are in the 30’s at night and only in the low 50’s in the day!! That’s cold for us!!
> I started taking down Xmas decorations but my back started really hurting so I’m icing.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m starting to eat better and get more walking into my day.
> 
> I need to plant some seeds for the tortoises while the ground is wet and we have more rain coming this weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day!!


Welcome home and hope the back feels better soon.
My New Year's resolutions are to give up smoking and glue sniffing.
I don't actually do either so I'm sure to succeed


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 261280
> View attachment 261281


Awwww... Adorable little baby dinosaur! From Piglet, no less!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I felt better this morning than yesterday morning, so I went into work today. The weather has been overcast and dreary all day.

It didn't even occur to me this morning that this is the first day in at least two weeks that the Cat-mittee has been home alone.  

When I got home, I found all sorts of stuff knocked over, strewn all over the path between the front door and the kitchen. 

And then I found this on top of the bearded dragon's tank.


The original, authentic pastel tortie herself, Loki. And the beardie didn't seem at all concerned about it.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Welcome home and hope the back feels better soon.
> My New Year's resolutions are to give up smoking and glue sniffing.
> I don't actually do either so I'm sure to succeed



LMAO!!! You tripped me up on my treadmill!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Congrats Cheryl!!! Adorable baby!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I felt better this morning than yesterday morning, so I went into work today. The weather has been overcast and dreary all day.
> 
> It didn't even occur to me this morning that this is the first day in at least two weeks that the Cat-mittee has been home alone.
> 
> When I got home, I found all sorts of stuff knocked over, strewn all over the path between the front door and the kitchen.
> 
> And then I found this on top of the bearded dragon's tank.
> View attachment 261300
> 
> The original, authentic pastel tortie herself, Loki. And the beardie didn't seem at all concerned about it.


Looking like butter wouldn't melt, and enjoying a lovely warm spot!
I can just imagine the trail they left behind after hours of unsupervised play - maybe they had a party!
Glad you're feeling better Anne.


----------



## Lyn W

Speak to you all tomorrrow, Nos da.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh little baby is not ready to face the world. [emoji3]


Carol: Regarding the winning pictures: Your picture was #3 in the voting thread, but it was picture #7 in the list of winners. Does Tyler have your correct email address now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I felt better this morning than yesterday morning, so I went into work today. The weather has been overcast and dreary all day.
> 
> It didn't even occur to me this morning that this is the first day in at least two weeks that the Cat-mittee has been home alone.
> 
> When I got home, I found all sorts of stuff knocked over, strewn all over the path between the front door and the kitchen.
> 
> And then I found this on top of the bearded dragon's tank.
> View attachment 261300
> 
> The original, authentic pastel tortie herself, Loki. And the beardie didn't seem at all concerned about it.


I have one like that too. Lady Grey:




She's got an extra toe on each front foot. I call them her thumbs.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> Congrats Cheryl!!! Adorable baby!!!


Thanks


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Looking like butter wouldn't melt, and enjoying a lovely warm spot!
> I can just imagine the trail they left behind after hours of unsupervised play - maybe they had a party!
> Glad you're feeling better Anne.


Thanks, Lyn!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I have one like that too. Lady Grey:
> 
> View attachment 261308
> 
> 
> She's got an extra toe on each front foot. I call them her thumbs.


Lady Grey is beautiful. Polydactyl kitty... Maybe she has some relatives in Key West, Florida, at the Hemingway estate.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> He is so cute. Now hiding under the paper towel. And I had it al the way down but he figured out how to get under it.


Sweet!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I felt better this morning than yesterday morning, so I went into work today. The weather has been overcast and dreary all day.
> 
> It didn't even occur to me this morning that this is the first day in at least two weeks that the Cat-mittee has been home alone.
> 
> When I got home, I found all sorts of stuff knocked over, strewn all over the path between the front door and the kitchen.
> 
> And then I found this on top of the bearded dragon's tank.
> View attachment 261300
> 
> The original, authentic pastel tortie herself, Loki. And the beardie didn't seem at all concerned about it.


Mmm. Friends getting along.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Carol: Regarding the winning pictures: Your picture was #3 in the voting thread, but it was picture #7 in the list of winners. Does Tyler have your correct email address now?


Yes thanks Yvonne. All being sorted with Tyler. We have been communicating via email. Sorry for the confusion. The number 3 position from the voting thread just stuck in my head. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

And top of the morning to everyone. I hope you all have an awesome Friday.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> My baby, he loves camping with us!!
> View attachment 260987



I’m sure he appreciated the Christmas sweater on those cold nights [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Tonight we are hosting a carnitas taco bar with green chili rice and a peach blueberry dump cake for dessert.
> *My husband will smoke the pork all day and I’ll shred it when it cools.
> 
> Yvonne, this is a very easy dessert that you may like. *
> My step daughter made for Thanksgiving and it was yummy!


I also like pork for my dessert!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> What, the dump cake? Yes, please. I'd like the recipe.



Um, the name does not inspire much confidence, does it?


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Looking forward to catching up on the past few messages very soon [emoji173]️



And the past few messages are taking a while... 
 !!


----------



## Kristoff

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was visiting my brother in San Diego in January and he was angry cause I brought some Virginia weather. It was cloudy like three of seven days! My heart bleeds for the-HAHA enjoy!



Now I know who to blame when it rains in the CDR! 

Hope the roommates gave you a warm welcome, despite the Room’s name, and you’ve found a comfortable armadillo to sit on. Coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I promised ages ago that I would post a picture of our conservatory lit with candles. I just remembered
> View attachment 260999



Exquisite! But I prefer the jellyfish - they’re not a fire hazard... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> He’s doing really well! He hasn’t had an accident in awhile. I just treat him like a puppy and take him out a lot or right before I leave the house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261003



That Garfield in the back isn’t happy to share the box! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year to @CarolM and @Gillian M
> 
> They're in 2019!



Me? 
[emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And Happy New Year to @Kristoff, @Bee62 and @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> It's 2019 for them now



Ah, much better! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm still catching up on all the posts here... No big plans, but the surprise from last night...
> 
> He BIT me. BOLD BIT ME. I was moving him from his enclosure to another container so we could clean out the enclosure, and he BIT me. That little stinker of a mud turtle has quite a chomp, too!
> 
> There I was, carrying the little mud turtle in my hand... Carrying him overhand, resting on my fingers (closed), with my palm above him... and he BIT me. That little stinker bit me!
> 
> Not much more than my pride was hurt... but that little stinker delivered quite the chomp!
> 
> No shortage of stories for this one!



Should’ve sent you this for a Bold gift.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to All in the first day of 2019... I had to bring my big dogs inside to the mud room last night so I could survive the night of fireworks.. they can’t stand the noise and my poor little Yorke is terrorized as well.. none of them are young anymore so you’d think they would realize nothing is gonna get them but it’s the same story every New Years and Independence Day . I had to run the dryer in the laundry room and the dishwasher to filter noise and get some peace [emoji33].. the only animals that didn’t make it indoors by the morning were the horses and I think they would have with the slightest encouragement... lol. I’m frazzled and may need extra caffeine.[emoji16]



Fireworks on New Year’s Eve make it look like a war zone in Denmark. [emoji33] Thank goodness it’s now over and now there’s a 364-day ban on firing them. [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 261052



????????????


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A happy new year to all my lovely CDR roomates !



Happy New Year, Bee! You’ve changed a bit....


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I bought this for my large manouria on the evenings when she wouldn't go home as she was supposed to:
> 
> View attachment 261054
> View attachment 261055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm grateful that Misty isn't the least bit affected by fireworks or shotguns on Sept. 1st (dove season).



Smart! Especially the manouria whenever she wouldn’t want to walk [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year; Lena!
> @Kristoff



Happy New Year, Adam! Although I may have said it already in my attempt to catch up... 
[emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy New Year, Adam, wifey and Tidgy!
> @Tidgy's Dad



Oh I didn’t. You did. [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> Who knows?
> We must try flying to find out the truth again.



[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think there is still your card, Yvonnes card and my tortoise still to come. Have you received your tortoise yet?



Did you get my card? I forgot...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mmm. By the sounds of it you need a good stiff drink instead. And maybe a redbull.



Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261066
> I got a great New Years present today.



Three Little Pigs?? (They don’t usually come from eggs, you know. Somebody tricked you...)
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe... I wonder if he knows what OUCH! means now...
> ...



Bite him back. That will teach him!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> So... @CarolM - you got it.



I didn’t!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Pig eggs???? [emoji23][emoji16][emoji16]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think you’ve done it right then... never start something you can’t finish [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Beautifully said! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Today is the big return to work for many. Most schools return next Monday so not everyone is back yet.
> 
> Today I have cleaning and tidying to do. The decorations will be removed gradually over the next few days.



My decorations will remain until January 14 (New Year’s according to the Julian calendar used in Russia until 1917-1918). Although I might consider keeping them through the Chinese New Year until Nevruz, just to have all traditions covered.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Lena and Happy New Year to you and your family!



Thank you, Lyn! Happy New Year to you too. Hope Lola behaves much better in 2019. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> I feel really tired today so think I'll just curl up at home with a good book and snooze when I feel like it.
> Some years we go back to school a couple of days after New Year and that's hard going but thankfully I have a few more days holiday left this year...wonderful!



Daughter’s school was back yesterday, January 3. Feels too soon, but at least it’s a short week.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I have the very bad idea that the customs had confiscated the parcel. I am so sorry !  I swear I have send it on it`s way on the 23. of November



Did you by any chance write TORTOISE in big capital letters on the package? :/

I had the same with Ed’s gift two years ago. It arrived after the Russian Christmas.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Name of the female that layer them, Piglet. That’s the name she had when I got her.



Ah, so they ARE Pig’s eggs [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That is your "punishment" for being absent. A very Happy New Year, Lena !



Thank you, my KIND friend! 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> My orchid is now properly back in flower
> View attachment 261194



I have one as well!




What do I do with it now?? Take off the wrapping and panic? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip. Piggies in a blanket. Normally mincemeat wrapped in cabbage and cooked with lots of gravy. That is what it means over here. [emoji3]



Sounds yummy!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We need to learn how to teleport it.



We’d solve all climate-related problems, teleporting the rain back and forth! Nobel Prize stuff!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep..same here - but the sauce is usually diced/pureed tomato.
> 
> View attachment 261195



Golubtsy! Now I know what they’re called in English [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> British Pigs in blankets are pork sausages wrapped in bacon. A traditional accompaniment to the Christmas turkey dinner
> View attachment 261196



That’s even better. I’d take bacon over cabbage any day [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And, there are aldo the pigs in a blanket...
> 
> View attachment 261197



Nah. The British version, with the bacon.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You heard it all the way over there? No wonder the neighbours were complaining.



[emoji23][emoji23]

The neighbors in Cape Town or those in the Pretend Chat? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Uh huh!!



So much for “speeding up” time cooking then...
[emoji6][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Not a lot of fresh, new green grass growing these days. I have a bag of Timothy Hay that I routinely feed Sully. I normally take a big handful, place in a bucket, let it soak up (smells wonderful) then drain. I then feed other things on top of this....dandelion greens, cactus pads, mazuri pellets, dehydrated (and then rehydrated) pumpkin, etc. a good mix of things. The hay gets a bit messy and spread out, but is mostly eaten up along with the rest of the morsels.
> 
> To supplement grocery greens and Mazuri, last year I bought some Timothy Hay pellets for horses....but these were far too small (on the order of rabbit pellets). Sully ate them, but i think pushed more around than eaten. Ended up only using a few pounds of the 25 lb bag.
> 
> I searched our local feed supply store for hay cubes, but didn't find exactly what i was searching for. To the internet I go, and found 3 lb bags of Timothy Hay cubes. Ordered two bags that arrived today....
> 
> They smell great, I added a bit of water to rehydrate them a tad, and mixed in with Sully’s food for the day. Not messy, thats for sure, nice big cubes.
> 
> View attachment 261213
> 
> Can see the size of the cubes here
> 
> View attachment 261214



I still prefer the Piggies in a Blanket...


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, my little piggy is trying to get out of it’s blanket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 261229



Oink! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I stayed home sick today. Mostly I tried to get some rest, but having five or six kitties on the bed, all trying to keep Mama company and help Mama feel better... was counterproductive.



I hope they at least kept you warm. Get well soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Russian



Can’t be. We don’t hatch either. Just like pigs. [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Today, I am off to meet friends from my moderator forum in Salisbury.
> 
> If Salisbury sounds vaguely familiar then think novichok nerve agent and Russian agents allegedly going there only to see the cathedral. Anyways, I have been there in the immediate aftermath of that incident and survived, so I doubt today will differ



I remember you promising us not to pick up anybody’s trash...  Have a good meeting!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Have a good day and don't go Russian around!



 [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That`s what I was thought too. But .... all cats are crazy ! Now we know.
> Maybe we can make a "life-safer" tip of this: When a lion wants to eat you, throw a big cardbox in his direction ! He will immediately stop and try if he fits in the box !



The essential safari equipment [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Update, I have a perfect little dinosaur! 10 grams.
> 
> View attachment 261280
> View attachment 261281



Hello, Fifer! [emoji200]
He’s gorgeous!


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> He is so cute. Now hiding under the paper towel. And I had it al the way down but he figured out how to get under it.



Of course. The Russians’ famous burrowing skills!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I have one as well!
> 
> View attachment 261377
> 
> 
> What do I do with it now?? Take off the wrapping and panic? [emoji33]



Stand it in a bowl of warm water for an hour once a week. Let the water drain away. It mustn’t sit in a puddle. Keep it on a north facing windowsill. It doesn’t want direct sunlight.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It appears I am not quite as free of daughter’s cold as I thought. I had a bit of a rough night. I shall be taking it easy today.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Now I know who to blame when it rains in the CDR!
> 
> Hope the roommates gave you a warm welcome, despite the Room’s name, and you’ve found a comfortable armadillo to sit on. Coffee?


I thought that we had welcomed him before? It gets so confusing. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Should’ve sent you this for a Bold gift.
> 
> View attachment 261372


A new chew toy?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Happy New Year, Bee! You’ve changed a bit....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Did you by any chance write TORTOISE in big capital letters on the package? :/
> 
> I had the same with Ed’s gift two years ago. It arrived after the Russian Christmas.


No. Only the normal adress of the sender and recipient.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Did you get my card? I forgot...


I will need to check. I have forgotten. [emoji85] Not at home at the moment.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I have one as well!
> 
> View attachment 261377
> 
> 
> What do I do with it now?? Take off the wrapping and panic? [emoji33]


Yours is gorgeous as well. They like cold and just enough water to wet their "soil". Keep that in mind and then you can panic. They say if you want to make your orchard flower you need to shock it with cold.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We’d solve all climate-related problems, teleporting the rain back and forth! Nobel Prize stuff!


Never mind putting the airlines out of business.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Stand it in a bowl of warm water for an hour once a week. Let the water drain away. It mustn’t sit in a puddle. Keep it on a north facing windowsill. It doesn’t want direct sunlight.



No danger of direct sunlight in Denmark. [emoji23] Thank you, Linda! Hope you’re well and had a great start of 2019. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It appears I am not quite as free of daughter’s cold as I thought. I had a bit of a rough night. I shall be taking it easy today.



Oh dear. Hope you’re better in no time.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I thought that we had welcomed him before? It gets so confusing. [emoji33]



Who knows? We all had a great holiday season, it seems. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So much for “speeding up” time cooking then...
> [emoji6][emoji23][emoji23]


It has both options.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yours is gorgeous as well. They like cold and just enough water to wet their "soil". Keep that in mind and then you can panic. They say if you want to make your orchard flower you need to shock it with cold.



I’ll keep all windows open from now on. Seems the orchid should be the official flower of the CDR. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No. Only the normal adress of the sender and recipient.



It will arrive eventually then. Mine did, even though I may have said TORTOISE on Ed’s package. [emoji23] It just took a while.


----------



## Kristoff

I have caught up. Gotta pick up daughter. Not see you all in a bit.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It appears I am not quite as free of daughter’s cold as I thought. I had a bit of a rough night. I shall be taking it easy today.


Oh no. Get better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ll keep all windows open from now on. Seems the orchid should be the official flower of the CDR. [emoji23]


It does need a little bit of light though.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And top of the morning to everyone. I hope you all have an awesome Friday.



Back at you Carol and everyone else.. I DO love fridays!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I have one as well!
> 
> View attachment 261377
> 
> 
> What do I do with it now?? Take off the wrapping and panic? [emoji33]



I can certainly understand that sentiment!!! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’ll keep all windows open from now on. Seems the orchid should be the official flower of the CDR. [emoji23]


Mine has done just fine on the north facing windowsill of our kitchen. Windows only open when necessary for our comfort in summer.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It appears I am not quite as free of daughter’s cold as I thought. I had a bit of a rough night. I shall be taking it easy today.



As you should.. Good morning Linda... it’s a tricky time of the year to differentiate between a cold and something worse. Don’t over-do! Sounds like a great time to take advantage of that beautiful conservatory you’ve got


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I have caught up. Gotta pick up daughter. Not see you all in a bit.



Enjoy your day and your afternoon. It’s good to read your entertaining responses again[emoji16] I’m just now waking my children up to get started


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Back at you Carol and everyone else.. I DO love fridays!!!!


Mmmmm. I do too. [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all.

Decided to pick our Persian limes today. We picked this tree up from a Florida nursery two years ago and it produces some mighty tasty limes!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> Decided to pick our Persian limes today. We picked this tree up from a Florida nursery two years ago and it produces some mighty tasty limes!
> 
> View attachment 261396



A glance into my tarot cards suggests there’s a nice mojito waiting for you and your wifey in the near future.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Did you by any chance write TORTOISE in big capital letters on the package? :/
> 
> I had the same with Ed’s gift two years ago. It arrived after the Russian Christmas.


I'd like to suggest we start T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. about July next year. Those who draw overseas members' names can mail the packages early, and those who have more or less local addresses can wait until later in the year to mail. Maybe if the overseas packages are mailed early, the inspection people won't be so ready to open them as it's not Christmas time.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> Decided to pick our Persian limes today. We picked this tree up from a Florida nursery two years ago and it produces some mighty tasty limes!
> 
> View attachment 261396



Oh how nice!!! I’m green with envy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> Decided to pick our Persian limes today. We picked this tree up from a Florida nursery two years ago and it produces some mighty tasty limes!
> 
> View attachment 261396


That's some pretty darned good looking fruit! I don't have occasion to use limes, but I do like to cut into one and leave it on the counter in the kitchen. It has a very nice scent.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'd like to suggest we start T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. about July next year. Those who draw overseas members' names can mail the packages early, and those who have more or less local addresses can wait until later in the year to mail. Maybe if the overseas packages are mailed early, the inspection people won't be so ready to open them as it's not Christmas time.


Very good idea, Yvonne. 
I am really sad that Heather hasn`t received my parcel until now !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'd like to suggest we start T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. about July next year. Those who draw overseas members' names can mail the packages early, and those who have more or less local addresses can wait until later in the year to mail. Maybe if the overseas packages are mailed early, the inspection people won't be so ready to open them as it's not Christmas time.



Great idea!!!


----------



## Momof4

BLUEBERRY DUMP CAKE

This recipe called for another can of pie filling but it doesn’t need it.
The most important thing it to cover all cake mix with butter. 

12 tablespoons butter
1 15 ounce can peach slices, drained
Can blueberry pie filling 
1 box — approximately 15 ounces yellow cake mix
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/2 cup chopped pecans — optional


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!

Icing my back, drinking coffee and watching Dr. Phil. 

Tomorrow is my daughter’s 13th and I haven’t planned anything. She has 2 basketball games this weekend and I’m supposed to take her and friends shopping at the Brandy Melville store.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> BLUEBERRY DUMP CAKE
> 
> This recipe called for another can of pie filling but it doesn’t need it.
> The most important thing it to cover all cake mix with butter.
> 
> 12 tablespoons butter
> 1 15 ounce can peach slices, drained
> Can blueberry pie filling
> 1 box — approximately 15 ounces yellow cake mix
> 1 tablespoon brown sugar
> 1/2 cup chopped pecans — optional
> 
> View attachment 261397




Thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> Icing my back, drinking coffee and watching Dr. Phil.
> 
> Tomorrow is my daughter’s 13th and I haven’t planned anything. She has 2 basketball games this weekend and I’m supposed to take her and friends shopping at the Brandy Melville store.
> 
> View attachment 261398


Poor doggies all pooped out!

I see you have DirecTV. I've recently switched from Comcast to DirecTV too. I got the basic package, and am now missing quite a few of my old channels. But it's quite a bit cheaper, and I needed that. I'm getting it half price for a year.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Poor doggies all pooped out!
> 
> I see you have DirecTV. I've recently switched from Comcast to DirecTV too. I got the basic package, and am now missing quite a few of my old channels. But it's quite a bit cheaper, and I needed that. I'm getting it half price for a year.



We really like our Direct Tv. We’ve had it for 9yrs . 
I hope your favorite shows weren’t on those channels. 
I wonder if you call them and ask to add a couple channels without upping to the next package for a small fee?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you!!



It’s actually easier then it looks! 
It does cook for a while but it’ll warm up your house!!
Oh, don’t forget the vanilla ice cream on top!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Poor doggies all pooped out!
> 
> I see you have DirecTV. I've recently switched from Comcast to DirecTV too. I got the basic package, and am now missing quite a few of my old channels. But it's quite a bit cheaper, and I needed that. I'm getting it half price for a year.




Yes...the price for cable TV has really jumped with all of these “package deals.” One would think given the various competitors, that prices might even lower. Nope. We stopped our Verizon cable TV service a few years back and only use it for basic internet service. Our phone goes via internet as well.

So for TV we receive “over the air” digital TV broadcasts that all major networks are required by the FCC to broadcast. We get all the major networks (ABC, CBS, NBC), a ton of local channels, as well as public TV like Maryland Public TV and PBS. We often watch international news Al-Jazeera, France24 via internet/TV. 

Of course, We miss out on the occasional sports program or news shows (like CNN), but it’s nice NOT paying a bill for TV.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick pix of the sliced limes.... just so juicy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our local Adopt-a-Pet has an African Side Neck turtle if anyone is looking...

https://www.adoptapet.com/pet/24216...PetAlert&utm_term=petId:24216448, placement:1

Very cute looking


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of the sliced limes.... just so juicy!
> 
> View attachment 261402



I bet you could make a key lime pie with those even though they’re not key limes.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> Decided to pick our Persian limes today. We picked this tree up from a Florida nursery two years ago and it produces some mighty tasty limes!
> 
> View attachment 261396


I see some key lime pie in the CDR soon. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'd like to suggest we start T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. about July next year. Those who draw overseas members' names can mail the packages early, and those who have more or less local addresses can wait until later in the year to mail. Maybe if the overseas packages are mailed early, the inspection people won't be so ready to open them as it's not Christmas time.


I think for SA as evidenced by Lena's first card to me, it will take a long time to get here regardless. But it is a good idea to start earlier. I do have to say it is far easier waiting for your package to arrive than it is to wait until you are allowed to open it. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's some pretty darned good looking fruit! I don't have occasion to use limes, but I do like to cut into one and leave it on the counter in the kitchen. It has a very nice scent.


Also good to leave in the fridge.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> BLUEBERRY DUMP CAKE
> 
> This recipe called for another can of pie filling but it doesn’t need it.
> The most important thing it to cover all cake mix with butter.
> 
> 12 tablespoons butter
> 1 15 ounce can peach slices, drained
> Can blueberry pie filling
> 1 box — approximately 15 ounces yellow cake mix
> 1 tablespoon brown sugar
> 1/2 cup chopped pecans — optional
> 
> View attachment 261397


What does it look like?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> Icing my back, drinking coffee and watching Dr. Phil.
> 
> Tomorrow is my daughter’s 13th and I haven’t planned anything. She has 2 basketball games this weekend and I’m supposed to take her and friends shopping at the Brandy Melville store.
> 
> View attachment 261398


Cutie pies. Sorry your back is still giving you problems I hope the icing helps. Happy Birthday to your daughter for tomorrow. Just in case I forget.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Poor doggies all pooped out!
> 
> I see you have DirecTV. I've recently switched from Comcast to DirecTV too. I got the basic package, and am now missing quite a few of my old channels. But it's quite a bit cheaper, and I needed that. I'm getting it half price for a year.


Half price for a year is quite a saving. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...the price for cable TV has really jumped with all of these “package deals.” One would think given the various competitors, that prices might even lower. Nope. We stopped our Verizon cable TV service a few years back and only use it for basic internet service. Our phone goes via internet as well.
> 
> So for TV we receive “over the air” digital TV broadcasts that all major networks are required by the FCC to broadcast. We get all the major networks (ABC, CBS, NBC), a ton of local channels, as well as public TV like Maryland Public TV and PBS. We often watch international news Al-Jazeera, France24 via internet/TV.
> 
> Of course, We miss out on the occasional sports program or news shows (like CNN), but it’s nice NOT paying a bill for TV.


I imagine it would be. We were paying around 90 usd for DSTV. And we are now paying 16 usd for netflix instead. And we don't miss DSTV at all.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of the sliced limes.... just so juicy!
> 
> View attachment 261402


Ooohhh Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our local Adopt-a-Pet has an African Side Neck turtle if anyone is looking...
> 
> https://www.adoptapet.com/pet/24216...PetAlert&utm_term=petId:24216448, placement:1
> 
> Very cute looking
> 
> 
> View attachment 261403


Very cute.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I bet you could make a key lime pie with those even though they’re not key limes.


Snap.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am still struggling a bit with this cold/virus. It has really sapped my energy. 

I have just been admiring my CDR cards before put them away


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Hay...do I get a point? Thanks in advance. Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Hay...do I get a point? Thanks in advance. Lol



Sure. 1 point for Cathie.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hay...do I get a point? Thanks in advance. Lol


Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms. Pull up an armadillo and have a hot chocolate (because it is night time here in Cape Town).
If your carrots go missing don't worry it is only the snow leopard who is harmless. Poke a jellyfish for some light and don't step on a hedgehog because it is rather painful.
I am Carol from Cape Town. We are a bunch of nutty pun loving roommates from different parts of the world.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms. Pull up an armadillo and have a hot chocolate (because it is night time here in Cape Town).
> If your carrots go missing don't worry it is only the snow leopard who is harmless. Poke a jellyfish for some light and don't step on a hedgehog because it is rather painful.
> I am Carol from Cape Town. We are a bunch of nutty pun loving roommates from different parts of the world.


Thanks Carol. I love armodillos. They are so cute. But I'm just wondering because you are from Cape Town...do you get to play with ostriches? Just wondering. We are in the early stages of darkness.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure. 1 point for Cathie.


Thanks...


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Very good idea, Yvonne.
> I am really sad that Heather hasn`t received my parcel until now !



ME TOO!!! But, I am prepared for a day when I will be pleasantly surprised.. I’m glad that the majority of gifts got through.. Carol & I are just special [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Looks Devine!! And easy.. printing now !


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Our local Adopt-a-Pet has an African Side Neck turtle if anyone is looking...
> 
> https://www.adoptapet.com/pet/24216...PetAlert&utm_term=petId:24216448, placement:1
> 
> Very cute looking
> 
> 
> View attachment 261403



Awwwww!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hay...do I get a point? Thanks in advance. Lol



Welcome Cathie with a C


----------



## Yvonne G

Regarding the dump cake. . . I don't eat seeds of any kind, so I'm going to try some other kind of canned pie filling. I won't be going to the store until next Thursday, but when I make the cake I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Welcome Cathie with a C


Thanks...


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Regarding the dump cake. . . I don't eat seeds of any kind, so I'm going to try some other kind of canned pie filling. I won't be going to the store until next Thursday, but when I make the cake I'll let you know how it turns out.



You mean the seeds in a blueberry?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> What does it look like?


----------



## Momof4

Welcome Cathie with a C, I’m Kathy with a K!

I’m in San Diego, Ca.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Welcome Cathie with a C, I’m Kathy with a K!
> 
> I’m in San Diego, Ca.


I'm in Ohio.. Glad to meet you! Where is Tidgeys dad?...hehehe...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Mmm. Friends getting along.


I think our pastel tortie got tired of her offspring's antics and said enough was enough. She took refuge on top of the bearded dragon tank, which is very defensible position. Loki has a low tolerance for nonsense, and I think the beardie benefitted from that.

Loki does seem to like watching the bearded dragon's beard stretching exercises in the mornings.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Should’ve sent you this for a Bold gift.
> 
> View attachment 261372


Does it come in teensy tiny turtle size?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'm in Ohio.. Glad to meet you! Where is Tidgeys dad?...hehehe...


That is the question! He's sort of like the wool spider (if she exists).


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Welcome Cathie with a C, I’m Kathy with a K!
> 
> I’m in San Diego, Ca.



Yeap... I instigated that


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Thanks Carol. I love armodillos. They are so cute. But I'm just wondering because you are from Cape Town...do you get to play with ostriches? Just wondering. We are in the early stages of darkness.


I could if I wanted to. There is an Ostrich farm where you can feed them and ride them.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> ME TOO!!! But, I am prepared for a day when I will be pleasantly surprised.. I’m glad that the majority of gifts got through.. Carol & I are just special [emoji16]


Yip. Very special. But don't tell them otherwise they will also want to be special.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Regarding the dump cake. . . I don't eat seeds of any kind, so I'm going to try some other kind of canned pie filling. I won't be going to the store until next Thursday, but when I make the cake I'll let you know how it turns out.


We want a picture please.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 261412


Looks really yummy. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think our pastel tortie got tired of her offspring's antics and said enough was enough. She took refuge on top of the bearded dragon tank, which is very defensible position. Loki has a low tolerance for nonsense, and I think the beardie benefitted from that.
> 
> Loki does seem to like watching the bearded dragon's beard stretching exercises in the mornings.


To make sure the bearded dragon is doing them correctly I am sure.


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday all.
It is slightly overcast today, but that is okay as it relieves the heat slightly. I am meeting a friend for coffee [emoji33] (yes I said it - coffee) looking forward to a nice catching up. Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm in Ohio.. Glad to meet you! Where is Tidgeys dad?...hehehe...



Welcome to the CDR Cathie. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the south east of the UK. 

I went to university in Lancaster ... the original one in NW England


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday all.
> It is slightly overcast today, but that is okay as it relieves the heat slightly. I am meeting a friend for coffee [emoji33] (yes I said it - coffee) looking forward to a nice catching up. Hope you all have a good Saturday.



Good morning Carol. I meet friends for coffee too... luckily coffee shops sell decaf and teas too


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I am going to behave myself today and hopefully kick this virusey cold thing too touch. I have had enough of it


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I think for SA as evidenced by Lena's first card to me, it will take a long time to get here regardless. But it is a good idea to start earlier. I do have to say it is far easier waiting for your package to arrive than it is to wait until you are allowed to open it. [emoji6]



True wisdom.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Hay...do I get a point? Thanks in advance. Lol



If Adam was still giving points, probably...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Looks Devine!! And easy.. printing now !



The recipe or this particular page in the CDR? 

[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Regarding the dump cake. . . I don't eat seeds of any kind, so I'm going to try some other kind of canned pie filling. I won't be going to the store until next Thursday, but when I make the cake I'll let you know how it turns out.



We’ll be happy to be your guinea pigs and taste it!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Carol. I meet friends for coffee too... luckily coffee shops sell decaf and teas too


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm in Ohio.. Glad to meet you! Where is Tidgeys dad?...hehehe...



In Morocco...


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think our pastel tortie got tired of her offspring's antics and said enough was enough. She took refuge on top of the bearded dragon tank, which is very defensible position. Loki has a low tolerance for nonsense, and I think the beardie benefitted from that.
> 
> Loki does seem to like watching the bearded dragon's beard stretching exercises in the mornings.



She might be wishing she’d given birth to him rather than her Dragon...


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Does it come in teensy tiny turtle size?



Let’s keep looking.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I could if I wanted to. There is an Ostrich farm where you can feed them and ride them.



Can grownups ride them? We’ve just been reading about the little girl riding one in the book you sent me! (And I got jealous) [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip. Very special. But don't tell them otherwise they will also want to be special.[emoji6]



Err.......


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Russian school isn’t starting until next week and my work is finished, so I’m going to enjoy the weekend with the rest of you! It’s also sunny and a toasty 7C/45F, so we’re planning on a little hike.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Can grownups ride them? We’ve just been reading about the little girl riding one in the book you sent me! (And I got jealous) [emoji173]️


Lol. Yes you can as far as I know.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Russian school isn’t starting until next week and my work is finished, so I’m going to enjoy the weekend with the rest of you! It’s also sunny and a toasty 7C/45F, so we’re planning on a little hike.


Enjoy your hike.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time to celebrate Christmas again..and cook and eat even more holiday meals.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I could if I wanted to. There is an Ostrich farm where you can feed them and ride them.



Are you SERIOUS???? I really need to come visit you. The only time I’ve ever saw an ostrich being ridden was in an old movie called Swiss Family Robinson.. it was the story of a family who made their life on an island after being shipwrecked! I’m actually terrified of giant beaks but I would still brave it just to experience


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am still struggling a bit with this cold/virus. It has really sapped my energy.
> 
> I have just been admiring my CDR cards before put them away
> View attachment 261409


Next year you will get a new collection. Get well soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> The recipe or this particular page in the CDR?
> 
> [emoji6]



“As long as I get to the treasure, the path is insignificant “. [emoji849]. [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Can grownups ride them? We’ve just been reading about the little girl riding one in the book you sent me! (And I got jealous) [emoji173]️



I was jealous too!!![emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Err.......



Hush now!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Time to celebrate Christmas again..and cook and eat even more holiday meals.
> 
> View attachment 261423



Note to self... don’t imitate women in Ukraine !!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I could if I wanted to. There is an Ostrich farm where you can feed them and ride them.


In Germany we have some Ostrich farms where you can eat them ......


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! It looks like everyone is going to get to enjoy nice weather all over the globe.. YAYYY... I love these kind of Saturday’s I hope everyone relaxes, recharges, recuperates, or just plain enjoys!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yip. Very special. But don't tell them otherwise they will also want to be special.[emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Guess what.... more rain! All day rain...just what we don’t need. Happy Saturday.


----------



## Bee62

In Germany it is raining too. Temp is 8C. Very warm for January but I don`t complain. I want no snow. Snow makes all cold and slippery.
Happy Saturday everyone everywhere !


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what.... more rain! All day rain...just what we don’t need. Happy Saturday.



Well darn.... I’m sorry that you are the exception today with crappy rain! Maybe it will move out early and leave the world fresh n bright for you.. I’ll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep...snow just makes it wetter and more messy.

6 C here....


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it is raining too. Temp is 8C. Very warm for January but I don`t complain. I want no snow. Snow makes all cold and slippery.
> Happy Saturday everyone everywhere !



At least it’s warm and you are optimistic!!! Happy Saturday Sabine!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your hike.



Didn’t happen.  Daughter has a fever, husband - a sore throat.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Time to celebrate Christmas again..and cook and eat even more holiday meals.
> 
> View attachment 261423



And not just in Ukraine


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Are you SERIOUS???? I really need to come visit you. The only time I’ve ever saw an ostrich being ridden was in an old movie called Swiss Family Robinson.. it was the story of a family who made their life on an island after being shipwrecked! I’m actually terrified of giant beaks but I would still brave it just to experience



Beaks? The sole danger from ostriches would come from their feet


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have some Ostrich farms where you can eat them ......



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. I don’t think I want to visit there.. we have a restaurant here that is becoming popular in the area called the Twisted Root Burger Co. they offer many kind of burgers that can be made from exotic game... I’m not a fan myself:-(. 

https://www.twistedrootburgerco.com/menu


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have some Ostrich farms where you can eat them ......



I actually laughed at that. Sorry!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it is raining too. Temp is 8C. Very warm for January but I don`t complain. I want no snow. Snow makes all cold and slippery.
> Happy Saturday everyone everywhere !


Freezing cold here. Warmer than yesterday, but that isn't saying much


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what.... more rain! All day rain...just what we don’t need. Happy Saturday.



Should it normally snow this time of the year?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t happen.  Daughter has a fever, husband - a sore throat.


It's that time of year.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have some Ostrich farms where you can eat them ......


I have bought and cooked Ostrich. And alligator. 

One of our supermarkets went through a phase of selling exotic meats so I had to buy some to try.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t happen.  Daughter has a fever, husband - a sore throat.


Oh, that sounds like you have to be a nurse this weekend


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. I don’t think I want to visit there.. we have a restaurant here that is becoming popular in the area called the Twisted Root Burger Co. they offer many kind of burgers that can be made from exotic game... I’m not a fan myself:-(.
> 
> https://www.twistedrootburgerco.com/menu



I don’t know why they consider lamb “exotic meat”, but it actually looks lovely.  The only creatures I wouldn’t eat are cats and turtles/tortoises.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I actually laughed at that. Sorry!


Why sorry ? I like meat and I know you too. Haven`t tastet Ostrich until now but I will do some day.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, that sounds like you have to be a nurse this weekend



I’d rather be an expat wife - drinking G&T’s and watching Netflix... Oh well, to each her own, I guess


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Why sorry ? I like meat and I know you too. Haven`t tastet Ostrich until now but I will do some day.



I agree then, it might be better if you could ride them first...


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Saturday, all!

Yesterday the guy who I used to hire occasionally to trim trees for me called and asked if I want some free firewood. He's cleaning up a rental house's yard and needs to get rid of it. Naturally, I said YES!! He's even going to bring it to me. So today I'll be helping him unload his trailer, then stacking wood.

I've been slacking off on walking around the pasture, but I'm working up to starting again. I'd really like to get a Fit Bit. I don't have a smart phone. Do you know if it works without a smart phone?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Saturday, all!
> 
> Yesterday the guy who I used to hire occasionally to trim trees for me called and asked if I want some free firewood. He's cleaning up a rental house's yard and needs to get rid of it. Naturally, I said YES!! He's even going to bring it to me. So today I'll be helping him unload his trailer, then stacking wood.
> 
> I've been slacking off on walking around the pasture, but I'm working up to starting again. I'd really like to get a Fit Bit. I don't have a smart phone. Do you know if it works without a smart phone?




QVC had a special on the new FitBits they have out. They do work best to display daily, weekly info on via an iPad or Smart phone with apps - but you don’t need. Mine slightly buzzes when I hit the 11k steps i have it set at, but also easily displays time, date, streps taken, total daily mileage, etc. sometimes i use the “app” but often don’t.

https://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.E23...MIksmAqu_W3wIViYvICh1UjQA-EAQYASABEgLN-fD_BwE


----------



## Blackdog1714

IT will work stand alone you just miss out on all the annoying badges and wards. They are awesome with reminders and fairly accurate on steps and heart monitor. I just upgraded from a blaze (Bigger and more smart watchy) and the wife had an Alta HR (which is thinner). The only reason I upgraded to an iWatch 4 is the ECG feature. I have a fairly high stress job and I wanted a more accurate heart feature-just short of actual medical equipment.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> QVC had a special on the new FitBits they have out. They do work best to display daily, weekly info on via an iPad or Smart phone with apps - but you don’t need. Mine slightly buzzes when I hit the 11k steps i have it set at, but also easily displays time, date, streps taken, total daily mileage, etc. sometimes i use the “app” but often don’t.
> 
> https://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.E232721.html?colorId=849&sizeId=000&ref=GBA&cm_mmc=GOOGLESHOPPINGFEED-_-GShopping|H|Featured+Prices-_-pla-_-sdWSs6fkj|dt_43065582150_aud-109912574983la-603523360464__E232721-849-000_&mkwid=sdWSs6fkj|dt_pcrid_43065582150_603523360464_pkw__pmt__productid_E232721-849-000&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIksmAqu_W3wIViYvICh1UjQA-EAQYASABEgLN-fD_BwE


Thanks for that information. That's just what I needed to know. I'll start saving up for one.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Are you SERIOUS???? I really need to come visit you. The only time I’ve ever saw an ostrich being ridden was in an old movie called Swiss Family Robinson.. it was the story of a family who made their life on an island after being shipwrecked! I’m actually terrified of giant beaks but I would still brave it just to experience



Have you seen the movie Blended with Adam Sandler and Drew Barrymore?
There’s a scene where they ride ostriches. 
It’s actually a cute movie.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t happen.  Daughter has a fever, husband - a sore throat.



Oh no!! I hope they feel better soon!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...snow just makes it wetter and more messy.
> 
> 6 C here....
> 
> View attachment 261426



Oh my!! That’s too cold for this California girl!!

We are getting rain this afternoon, a day this week and a more the next weekend!! 
We haven’t had this much in a long time!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Oh my!! That’s too cold for this California girl!!
> 
> We are getting rain this afternoon, a day this week and a more the next weekend!!
> We haven’t had this much in a long time!!!


We had high of 3C yesterday. There was frost on the ground all day. I got so chilled, even though I stayed indoors (probably because I am not well), that I had to use a hot water bottle when I went to bed


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We had high of 3C yesterday. There was frost on the ground all day. I got so chilled, even though I stayed indoors (probably because I am not well), that I had to use a hot water bottle when I went to bed



Sorry you’re still not feeling well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Sorry you’re still not feeling well.


It's all that gadding about she does. No wonder. Look how many people she comes into contact with on her excursions! Sheesh! Germs, germs, germs!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

This is definitely the bug my daughter brought home at Christmas. It's a Hampshire germ let loose in Kent


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Are you SERIOUS???? I really need to come visit you. The only time I’ve ever saw an ostrich being ridden was in an old movie called Swiss Family Robinson.. it was the story of a family who made their life on an island after being shipwrecked! I’m actually terrified of giant beaks but I would still brave it just to experience


Lol. You are more than welcome.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we have some Ostrich farms where you can eat them ......


You can eat them here too. In fact it is a common meat in the supermarkets.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what.... more rain! All day rain...just what we don’t need. Happy Saturday.


Aiyeeee


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Didn’t happen.  Daughter has a fever, husband - a sore throat.


[emoji85] [emoji85] Oh no.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Beaks? The sole danger from ostriches would come from their feet


They can still bite. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. I don’t think I want to visit there.. we have a restaurant here that is becoming popular in the area called the Twisted Root Burger Co. they offer many kind of burgers that can be made from exotic game... I’m not a fan myself:-(.
> 
> https://www.twistedrootburgerco.com/menu


Ostrich is very healthy actually much better than red meat for cholesterol.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have bought and cooked Ostrich. And alligator.
> 
> One of our supermarkets went through a phase of selling exotic meats so I had to buy some to try.


Did you like it?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Did you like it?



Yes. We ate it in South Africa too. And Impala and something else we consider exotic but which won’t come to mind right now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We had high of 3C yesterday. There was frost on the ground all day. I got so chilled, even though I stayed indoors (probably because I am not well), that I had to use a hot water bottle when I went to bed


Oh shame. It really has you in its grip. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is definitely the bug my daughter brought home at Christmas. It's a Hampshire germ let loose in Kent


[emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes. We ate it in South Africa too. And Impala and something else we consider exotic but which won’t come to mind right now.


I have only had ostrich and have had pidgeon as well. Oh wait also kudu biltong.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I could if I wanted to. There is an Ostrich farm where you can feed them and ride them.


I actually got to take care of a male and female in Florida. I have to admit, the first time I stood in front of the male face to face, it was all I could do to remain standing. The female loved apples. I was able to stick her meds inside an apple slice. I'm devious when it comes to an animal's well being. I really recommend trying to visit that place. Recently I talked with another person from Africa that was helping me with my smart phone. He said he'd never seen a wild ostrich and yet I've been so blessed to have played with them in the US. Thank God for the people that are helping wild animals. I really don't believe in taking a pet from the wild but...loss of habitat doesn't give them a fighting chance. Ok I'll stop preaching.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Saturday, all!
> 
> Yesterday the guy who I used to hire occasionally to trim trees for me called and asked if I want some free firewood. He's cleaning up a rental house's yard and needs to get rid of it. Naturally, I said YES!! He's even going to bring it to me. So today I'll be helping him unload his trailer, then stacking wood.
> 
> I've been slacking off on walking around the pasture, but I'm working up to starting again. I'd really like to get a Fit Bit. I don't have a smart phone. Do you know if it works without a smart phone?



And it’s not the first time he offers you firewood, is it? It’s good to be so poplar


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday all.
> It is slightly overcast today, but that is okay as it relieves the heat slightly. I am meeting a friend for coffee [emoji33] (yes I said it - coffee) looking forward to a nice catching up. Hope you all have a good Saturday.


Good coffee is the best medicine.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I have only had ostrich and have had pidgeon as well. Oh wait also kudu biltong.



That was it. Kudu! But not converted into biltong 

Pigeon is fairly common as game meat here. Probably not widely eaten, but available alongside venison, partridge and pheasant.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Have you seen the movie Blended with Adam Sandler and Drew Barrymore?
> There’s a scene where they ride ostriches.
> It’s actually a cute movie.



I did watch it as I like both of those actors.. but I do t remember the ostriches... guess that means I can watch it again now last night me and the kids watched Bed Time Stories with Adam Sandler for the 100th time... I can’t get enough of Bugsy!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Oh no!! I hope they feel better soon!
> View attachment 261435



LMFAO!! Too true!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You can eat them here too. In fact it is a common meat in the supermarkets.



yuck.. I don’t believe I want to try that.. I never could make myself like duck and doves are pretty iffy.. and they are common here. I don’t like the dark meat off of chicken or turkey either)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That was it. Kudu! But not converted into biltong
> 
> Pigeon is fairly common as game meat here. Probably not widely eaten, but available alongside venison, partridge and pheasant.


Ooh wait. I have had venison as well. Does that count as exotic?


----------



## EllieMay

@JoesMum
Linda, I really hope you feel much better quick. Lingering colds scare me!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> yuck.. I don’t believe I want to try that.. I never could make myself like duck and doves are pretty iffy.. and they are common here. I don’t like the dark meat off of chicken or turkey either)


I love the dark meat of chicken. It is the most moist part.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> yuck.. I don’t believe I want to try that.. I never could make myself like duck and doves are pretty iffy.. and they are common here. I don’t like the dark meat off of chicken or turkey either)



I forgot about duck, goose and rabbit. They’re common game meats too. The best goose I had was a wild Canada goose. We saw it fly into power lines which killed it and it had a ring which the bird ringing group I was involved in had ringed. The ring identified the bird as only about 6 months old so we knew it wouldn’t be tough. Our local butcher plucked and gutted it for us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I actually got to take care of a male and female in Florida. I have to admit, the first time I stood in front of the male face to face, it was all I could do to remain standing. The female loved apples. I was able to stick her meds inside an apple slice. I'm devious when it comes to an animal's well being. I really recommend trying to visit that place. Recently I talked with another person from Africa that was helping me with my smart phone. He said he'd never seen a wild ostrich and yet I've been so blessed to have played with them in the US. Thank God for the people that are helping wild animals. I really don't believe in taking a pet from the wild but...loss of habitat doesn't give them a fighting chance. Ok I'll stop preaching.


I had an emu for a few years. The owner of the emu farm next door to my best friend had this adult male that wasn't a good breeder and they gave it to me for free. He lived here where my leopard tortoises are living now, for about 4 years before he died, I guess of old age, because he wasn't sick. He was quite the character. He was VERY interested in shiny things, so when little kids came over we had to always be with them or he would peck their eyes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> And it’s not the first time he offers you firewood, is it? It’s good to be so poplar


Yes, he's the same guy I went over and picked up some wood from a couple weeks ago. I told him I'd come back and get the rest at a later date, but I guess he wanted it out of there sooner rather than later. He brought it a little bit ago. Makes a nice big pile for me to have to stack! I slipped a few bucks into the pocket of his sweatshirt to compensate for his gas and muscle power.




There are two rows of stacked firewood along the fence in the left side of the picture. The outside row is what I picked up from him a couple weeks ago. I think I'm covered for this winter! I still have some scrap lumber to take my chain saw to, but that'll keep for another day.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I actually got to take care of a male and female in Florida. I have to admit, the first time I stood in front of the male face to face, it was all I could do to remain standing. The female loved apples. I was able to stick her meds inside an apple slice. I'm devious when it comes to an animal's well being. I really recommend trying to visit that place. Recently I talked with another person from Africa that was helping me with my smart phone. He said he'd never seen a wild ostrich and yet I've been so blessed to have played with them in the US. Thank God for the people that are helping wild animals. I really don't believe in taking a pet from the wild but...loss of habitat doesn't give them a fighting chance. Ok I'll stop preaching.


Nothing wrong with preaching sometimes. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Good coffee is the best medicine.


Normally I would say yes. But for me it is not good. Although I absolutely love coffee. But it must be decaf for me.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I had an emu for a few years. The owner of the emu farm next door to my best friend had this adult male that wasn't a good breeder and they gave it to me for free. He lived here where my leopard tortoises are living now, for about 4 years before he died, I guess of old age, because he wasn't sick. He was quite the character. He was VERY interested in shiny things, so when little kids came over we had to always be with them or he would peck their eyes.


Lol. That would be a problem. The children's eyes that is.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he's the same guy I went over and picked up some wood from a couple weeks ago. I told him I'd come back and get the rest at a later date, but I guess he wanted it out of there sooner rather than later. He brought it a little bit ago. Makes a nice big pile for me to have to stack! I slipped a few bucks into the pocket of his sweatshirt to compensate for his gas and muscle power.
> 
> View attachment 261440
> 
> 
> There are two rows of stacked firewood along the fence in the left side of the picture. The outside row is what I picked up from him a couple weeks ago. I think I'm covered for this winter! I still have some scrap lumber to take my chain saw to, but that'll keep for another day.


That is a lot of wood and it was very nice of him.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I had an emu for a few years. The owner of the emu farm next door to my best friend had this adult male that wasn't a good breeder and they gave it to me for free. He lived here where my leopard tortoises are living now, for about 4 years before he died, I guess of old age, because he wasn't sick. He was quite the character. He was VERY interested in shiny things, so when little kids came over we had to always be with them or he would peck their eyes.


Yea emus are nuts. Ostriches like shiny too...but their beak is more like a rubber duckie. .. and both are a big bird. I think all of them thought I was just a child. Maybe my bleached blonde hair helped. Who knows. Animals will be animals.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Normally I would say yes. But for me it is not good. Although I absolutely love coffee. But it must be decaf for me.


Probably me also for blood pressure. I just haven't found a brand that I like. I need fresh brewed coffee in the morning. I really wouldn't miss the caffeine. That means I could drink more...thanks CarolM


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> She might be wishing she’d given birth to him rather than her Dragon...


Loki denies all knowledge of ever giving birth to Dragon or the rest of his litter...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I have bought and cooked Ostrich. And alligator.
> 
> One of our supermarkets went through a phase of selling exotic meats so I had to buy some to try.


I'm guessing the alligator meat was imported from Florida or another state in the Southeastern U.S.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I actually got to take care of a male and female in Florida. I have to admit, the first time I stood in front of the male face to face, it was all I could do to remain standing. The female loved apples. I was able to stick her meds inside an apple slice. I'm devious when it comes to an animal's well being. I really recommend trying to visit that place. Recently I talked with another person from Africa that was helping me with my smart phone. He said he'd never seen a wild ostrich and yet I've been so blessed to have played with them in the US. Thank God for the people that are helping wild animals. I really don't believe in taking a pet from the wild but...loss of habitat doesn't give them a fighting chance. Ok I'll stop preaching.


Welcome to the CDR, Cathie! I'm Anne, and I have lived in North Florida my entire life, with the exception of three years I spent in the UK (more than a decade ago). 

I worked for the State Veterinarian's office, many years ago. I remember getting phone calls about feral emus back then. The ostrich and emu farming industry in the 1990s in Florida went bust pretty quickly, and they people in the industry switched over to deer farming instead, in the late 1990s.

Florida is a very interesting place.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I had an emu for a few years. The owner of the emu farm next door to my best friend had this adult male that wasn't a good breeder and they gave it to me for free. He lived here where my leopard tortoises are living now, for about 4 years before he died, I guess of old age, because he wasn't sick. He was quite the character. He was VERY interested in shiny things, so when little kids came over we had to always be with them or he would peck their eyes.


Yeah, emus don't have a good reputation for being friendly...


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday roomies [emoji851][emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ooh wait. I have had venison as well. Does that count as exotic?





Pastel Tortie said:


> Welcome to the CDR, Cathie! I'm Anne, and I have lived in North Florida my entire life, with the exception of three years I spent in the UK (more than a decade ago).
> 
> I worked for the State Veterinarian's office, many years ago. I remember getting phone calls about feral emus back then. The ostrich and emu farming industry in the 1990s in Florida went bust pretty quickly, and they people in the industry switched over to deer farming instead, in the late 1990s.
> 
> Florida is a very interesting place.


Yes. It really was interesting. I was in sw Florida inland. It seemed like I dropped off the planet that I knew. I got to hear wildlife breading in the swamp and singing their songs. The bass drum of the alligators, the frogs 4 part harmonies, and all the other sounds. I found out later that some of what I'd heard you have to be there in specific temps and humidity to be a part of it. I'm still trying to understand all of that. All I can say is I'm blessed. I learned the best reptile for me is Saphire,..my little Russian.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I love the dark meat of chicken. It is the most moist part.



My husband does too.. double yuck


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I forgot about duck, goose and rabbit. They’re common game meats too. The best goose I had was a wild Canada goose. We saw it fly into power lines which killed it and it had a ring which the bird ringing group I was involved in had ringed. The ring identified the bird as only about 6 months old so we knew it wouldn’t be tough. Our local butcher plucked and gutted it for us.



My hubby goes on a goose hunt every year in February (snow geese I think) but he knows better than to bring any home.. his buddy’s get them all apparently it’s quite the thing if you get a banded one.. I don’t really understand that ....


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I had an emu for a few years. The owner of the emu farm next door to my best friend had this adult male that wasn't a good breeder and they gave it to me for free. He lived here where my leopard tortoises are living now, for about 4 years before he died, I guess of old age, because he wasn't sick. He was quite the character. He was VERY interested in shiny things, so when little kids came over we had to always be with them or he would peck their eyes.



I could have nightmares over that!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm guessing the alligator meat was imported from Florida or another state in the Southeastern U.S.?



No alligators in England? I do happen to like the alligator meat..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My hubby goes on a goose hunt every year in February (snow geese I think) but he knows better than to bring any home.. his buddy’s get them all apparently it’s quite the thing if you get a banded one.. I don’t really understand that ....


If ur gonna eat rabbit you have to get past the hare.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday roomies [emoji851][emoji217][emoji173]️



Happy Saturday Noel! What did you and your fabulous sullies do today?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes. It really was interesting. I was in sw Florida inland. It seemed like I dropped off the planet that I knew. I got to hear wildlife breading in the swamp and singing their songs. The bass drum of the alligators, the frogs 4 part harmonies, and all the other sounds. I found out later that some of what I'd heard you have to be there in specific temps and humidity to be a part of it. I'm still trying to understand all of that. All I can say is I'm blessed. I learned the best reptile for me is Saphire,..my little Russian.



Music to my ears as well... I think exotic is dependent upon what’s not native to your area so it must vary for us all. Neat discussion though to hear what’s normal or not for others Venison here is a must have in the freezer


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think we have been down this “exotic” food theme once (or twice) before. I’ll chime in with having cooked and eaten Timber Rattlesnake when I hiked a lot in college (in Pennsylvania) as well as routinely eating camel when we lived in Libya. Sampled fresh camel’s milk in both Kuwait and Riyadh. It’s all an adventure.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> No alligators in England? I do happen to like the alligator meat..


No alligators in England. You don't have to worry nearly as much about what might crawl or slither out of the ponds and lakes over there, as we do in here in the South (U.S.).


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! The sun is setting here and it’s time to relax. We have had a nice productive day outdoors today in sunny 65f weather.. made a trip to town for groceries and greens..Sullies got to play outdoors for a bit . Daughter and I drug out the old corral panels and set up the round pen so we could work some lazy out of the horses. Spring is coming and they are pretty spoiled right now..I think we all enjoyed the attention though!



The big Palomino is my baby who I rescued from an abusive situation a few years back.. he is 13 and should be named Mighty Mouse.. we have a special connection..the Paint is named Baby because I raised her from a foal and trained her. She doesn’t know she’s a horse. My daughter rides her now and she is 11..


----------



## EllieMay

And this is what my son did while we were working with the horses...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> And this is what my son did while we were working with the horses...
> View attachment 261447


That's okay... Someone has to be the construction manager for the new riding arena!


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Happy Saturday Noel! What did you and your fabulous sullies do today?



Hi EllieMay [emoji851]
We did chores today and cleaned, the sullies just supervised and requested room service [emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Hi EllieMay [emoji851]
> We did chores today and cleaned, the sullies just supervised and requested room service [emoji12]



They do feel entitled don’t they lol


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> Three Little Pigs?? (They don’t usually come from eggs, you know. Somebody tricked you...)
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


I’ve been tricked, ohh no!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> Ah, so they ARE Pig’s eggs [emoji23][emoji23]


Yep, pig eggs!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> Can’t be. We don’t hatch either. Just like pigs. [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


This pig thing is really catching on!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday roomies [emoji851][emoji217][emoji173]️


Happy Sunday Noel.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes. It really was interesting. I was in sw Florida inland. It seemed like I dropped off the planet that I knew. I got to hear wildlife breading in the swamp and singing their songs. The bass drum of the alligators, the frogs 4 part harmonies, and all the other sounds. I found out later that some of what I'd heard you have to be there in specific temps and humidity to be a part of it. I'm still trying to understand all of that. All I can say is I'm blessed. I learned the best reptile for me is Saphire,..my little Russian.


Ah sweet. Is she named Sapphire because she is a gem in a million?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My husband does too.. double yuck


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> If ur gonna eat rabbit you have to get past the hare.


Whahaha. You are going to fit right in here!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think we have been down this “exotic” food theme once (or twice) before. I’ll chime in with having cooked and eaten Timber Rattlesnake when I hiked a lot in college (in Pennsylvania) as well as routinely eating camel when we lived in Libya. Sampled fresh camel’s milk in both Kuwait and Riyadh. It’s all an adventure.


That it certainly is.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Music to my ears as well... I think exotic is dependent upon what’s not native to your area so it must vary for us all. Neat discussion though to hear what’s normal or not for others Venison here is a must have in the freezer


Very true about what's exotic and what's not.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! The sun is setting here and it’s time to relax. We have had a nice productive day outdoors today in sunny 65f weather.. made a trip to town for groceries and greens..Sullies got to play outdoors for a bit . Daughter and I drug out the old corral panels and set up the round pen so we could work some lazy out of the horses. Spring is coming and they are pretty spoiled right now..I think we all enjoyed the attention though!
> View attachment 261445
> View attachment 261446
> 
> The big Palomino is my baby who I rescued from an abusive situation a few years back.. he is 13 and should be named Mighty Mouse.. we have a special connection..the Paint is named Baby because I raised her from a foal and trained her. She doesn’t know she’s a horse. My daughter rides her now and she is 11..


They are both so beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And this is what my son did while we were working with the horses...
> View attachment 261447


Looks like he had the hardest job.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi EllieMay [emoji851]
> We did chores today and cleaned, the sullies just supervised and requested room service [emoji12]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Sunday all.
Today is going to be a good day. I can feel it. [emoji3] 
I think we might go to the beach. I will watch hubby do some boogie boarding, probably also take a nice stroll down the beach and see if I can get a nice tan.

I let scooby out into the front garden and he was jumping and hoping around in the flower bed. Thought nothing of it until I saw that he had caught a small bird. Then the chase was on, me trying to get scooby to drop the bird and scooby trying to keep it and play cat and mouse with it. I eventually managed to get it away from Scooby and have put it in the aviary. Hopefully it survives and I can then release is it. Shame poor thing it was so tiny. 
Anyway I hope everyone has a good Sunday and I will chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Good coffee is the best medicine.



Amen to that! 
Have you seen Montgomery this morning? He’s out giant armadillo coffee table and is responsible for our rounds of drinks until the One-Legged Pirate comes in later in the day with a different set of drinks.  By the way, I’m Lena, currently in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I love the dark meat of chicken. It is the most moist part.



Me too! Not a fan of duck or turkey in general though.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I forgot about duck, goose and rabbit. They’re common game meats too. The best goose I had was a wild Canada goose. We saw it fly into power lines which killed it and it had a ring which the bird ringing group I was involved in had ringed. The ring identified the bird as only about 6 months old so we knew it wouldn’t be tough. Our local butcher plucked and gutted it for us.



Your dinner literally fell from the sky [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I had an emu for a few years. The owner of the emu farm next door to my best friend had this adult male that wasn't a good breeder and they gave it to me for free. He lived here where my leopard tortoises are living now, for about 4 years before he died, I guess of old age, because he wasn't sick. He was quite the character. He was VERY interested in shiny things, so when little kids came over we had to always be with them or he would peck their eyes.



My first reading of “I had an emu for a few years” was food-related. [emoji33][emoji23] I’m on my first cup of coffee now. 
I had an emo for a year in class. Not much of a character and didn’t seem interested in anything.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he's the same guy I went over and picked up some wood from a couple weeks ago. I told him I'd come back and get the rest at a later date, but I guess he wanted it out of there sooner rather than later. He brought it a little bit ago. Makes a nice big pile for me to have to stack! I slipped a few bucks into the pocket of his sweatshirt to compensate for his gas and muscle power.
> 
> View attachment 261440
> 
> 
> There are two rows of stacked firewood along the fence in the left side of the picture. The outside row is what I picked up from him a couple weeks ago. I think I'm covered for this winter! I still have some scrap lumber to take my chain saw to, but that'll keep for another day.



A lot of work. But I’m glad you’ll be warm for the rest of the winter and it won’t sap your budget.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Normally I would say yes. But for me it is not good. Although I absolutely love coffee. But it must be decaf for me.



Are you still off painkillers, Carol?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Loki denies all knowledge of ever giving birth to Dragon or the rest of his litter...



She’s a trickster, that one! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, emus don't have a good reputation for being friendly...



Neither did my emo...


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday roomies [emoji851][emoji217][emoji173]️



Happy Saturday, Noel! It’s Sunday here already. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> If ur gonna eat rabbit you have to get past the hare.



As in “The Hare and the Tortoise”?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I think we have been down this “exotic” food theme once (or twice) before. I’ll chime in with having cooked and eaten Timber Rattlesnake when I hiked a lot in college (in Pennsylvania) as well as routinely eating camel when we lived in Libya. Sampled fresh camel’s milk in both Kuwait and Riyadh. It’s all an adventure.



I’d better not chime in. [emoji33] But I’ve never had any kind of snake, if I remember correctly (I do suppress these memories sometimes). Horse milk?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! The sun is setting here and it’s time to relax. We have had a nice productive day outdoors today in sunny 65f weather.. made a trip to town for groceries and greens..Sullies got to play outdoors for a bit . Daughter and I drug out the old corral panels and set up the round pen so we could work some lazy out of the horses. Spring is coming and they are pretty spoiled right now..I think we all enjoyed the attention though!
> View attachment 261445
> View attachment 261446
> 
> The big Palomino is my baby who I rescued from an abusive situation a few years back.. he is 13 and should be named Mighty Mouse.. we have a special connection..the Paint is named Baby because I raised her from a foal and trained her. She doesn’t know she’s a horse. My daughter rides her now and she is 11..



What?? “Spring is coming”?? It’s the beginning of January where I am...  [emoji23]
Beautiful babies. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> And this is what my son did while we were working with the horses...
> View attachment 261447



Getting perfectly dirty. Good boy, Jayden! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> This pig thing is really catching on!



Sorry. It was impossible to resist. We never get boared of jokes in the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> My husband does too.. double yuck



I’d share my chicken with you. The white parts. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday all.
> Today is going to be a good day. I can feel it. [emoji3]
> I think we might go to the beach. I will watch hubby do some boogie boarding, probably also take a nice stroll down the beach and see if I can get a nice tan.
> 
> I let scooby out into the front garden and he was jumping and hoping around in the flower bed. Thought nothing of it until I saw that he had caught a small bird. Then the chase was on, me trying to get scooby to drop the bird and scooby trying to keep it and play cat and mouse with it. I eventually managed to get it away from Scooby and have put it in the aviary. Hopefully it survives and I can then release is it. Shame poor thing it was so tiny.
> Anyway I hope everyone has a good Sunday and I will chat later.



There was Heather with her impending spring, and now you with your beach?? [emoji33][emoji33] Some of us are in Denmark, for heaven’s sake! 

Sorry about the little bird. Hope it makes it. 

Have a lovely Sunday, Carol!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! A partly cloudy Sunday here. Hope daughter will be well enough for a short walk. I’ve had to tone down my ambition for a hike this weekend. Besides, I was silly enough to wear fancy boots to a dinner out on Thursday and my feet are still killing me over it. [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm guessing the alligator meat was imported from Florida or another state in the Southeastern U.S.?


It may have been farmed in Europe. There are a few European farms. There's certainly one in France


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> My hubby goes on a goose hunt every year in February (snow geese I think) but he knows better than to bring any home.. his buddy’s get them all apparently it’s quite the thing if you get a banded one.. I don’t really understand that ....


If you have a banded one, you can work out the age. And some have been on the wing for far too long to be good eating


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> No alligators in England? I do happen to like the alligator meat..


We have very few species of reptile here due to the climate: 3 species of snake (grass snake, adder, smooth snake) and 3 species of lizard (common lizard, sand lizard and slow worm)

They are all scarce and protected..

My daughter is an Ecologist and gets to handle them. I post pictures of what she gets up to from time to time


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> No alligators in England. You don't have to worry nearly as much about what might crawl or slither out of the ponds and lakes over there, as we do in here in the South (U.S.).


Very true. Our insects and spiders are pretty much harmless or nuisance value. Our reptiles are small and few and far between. Only the adder is venomous and that is small and only a risk if you step on it. The sea is too cold for the dangerous sharks like Great White and too warm for Orcas.

We don't have nuisance mammals like raccoons. There are no big cats, bears, wolves or any other large predators as they were all hunted out of existence many years ago.

We have lots of lovely wildlife, but it's low risk.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday all.
> Today is going to be a good day. I can feel it. [emoji3]
> I think we might go to the beach. I will watch hubby do some boogie boarding, probably also take a nice stroll down the beach and see if I can get a nice tan.
> 
> I let scooby out into the front garden and he was jumping and hoping around in the flower bed. Thought nothing of it until I saw that he had caught a small bird. Then the chase was on, me trying to get scooby to drop the bird and scooby trying to keep it and play cat and mouse with it. I eventually managed to get it away from Scooby and have put it in the aviary. Hopefully it survives and I can then release is it. Shame poor thing it was so tiny.
> Anyway I hope everyone has a good Sunday and I will chat later.



5C here. I'll keep my clothes on thank you. Not that the sun is shining anyway. We have a blanket of cloud 

Poor little bird


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It's Sunday, but there is no rest for the wicked. The in-laws have recovered from their Christmas colds and JoesDad has decided that I am well enough to survive a trip to visit them.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me too! Not a fan of duck or turkey in general though.


Not a fan of turkey, but duck if cooked nicely is very yummy. Crispy duck with an orange glaze comes to mind.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My first reading of “I had an emu for a few years” was food-related. [emoji33][emoji23] I’m on my first cup of coffee now.
> I had an emo for a year in class. Not much of a character and didn’t seem interested in anything.


Maybe you should have shared your coffee with it?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are you still off painkillers, Carol?


Yes. I will take panado on the odd occasion for a headache but haven't needed painkillers for a while now.

BTW Your xmas card is also still on it's way.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d better not chime in. [emoji33] But I’ve never had any kind of snake, if I remember correctly (I do suppress these memories sometimes). Horse milk?


Isn't it a Mongolian tradition to drink horse milk?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d share my chicken with you. The white parts. [emoji23][emoji23]


You guys can give me the dark meat and I will give you the white meat. There problem solved.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes. I will take panado on the odd occasion for a headache but haven't needed painkillers for a while now.
> 
> BTW Your xmas card is also still on it's way.



[emoji33][emoji33]!! About the Christmas card, not the painkillers. You’re amazing!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Isn't it a Mongolian tradition to drink horse milk?



Central Asian too. I hated it, but maybe I was too young when I tasted it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> There was Heather with her impending spring, and now you with your beach?? [emoji33][emoji33] Some of us are in Denmark, for heaven’s sake!
> 
> Sorry about the little bird. Hope it makes it.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday, Carol!


Sad to say it did not. Must have been it's time, poor thing. Sorry we are in the middle of summer here, so things are the opposite of what you guys have. I wish I could send some to you. But unfortunately it takes about three to four months to arrive.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A partly cloudy Sunday here. Hope daughter will be well enough for a short walk. I’ve had to tone down my ambition for a hike this weekend. Besides, I was silly enough to wear fancy boots to a dinner out on Thursday and my feet are still killing me over it. [emoji849]


Oh no. Did you at least look good in the fancy boots?


----------



## Kristoff

Happy Orthodox Christmas, roommates! It’s Christmas Eve once again. [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have very few species of reptile here due to the climate: 3 species of snake (grass snake, adder, smooth snake) and 3 species of lizard (common lizard, sand lizard and slow worm)
> 
> They are all scarce and protected..
> 
> My daughter is an Ecologist and gets to handle them. I post pictures of what she gets up to from time to time


We haven't seen pics of snakes yet. Hint hint.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You guys can give me the dark meat and I will give you the white meat. There problem solved.



I meant I’ll keep the dark meat. Looks like we’ll have to fight over those thighs.  [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Very true. Our insects and spiders are pretty much harmless or nuisance value. Our reptiles are small and few and far between. Only the adder is venomous and that is small and only a risk if you step on it. The sea is too cold for the dangerous sharks like Great White and too warm for Orcas.
> 
> We don't have nuisance mammals like raccoons. There are no big cats, bears, wolves or any other large predators as they were all hunted out of existence many years ago.
> 
> We have lots of lovely wildlife, but it's low risk.


Mmm, maybe I should come and stay there.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sad to say it did not. Must have been it's time, poor thing. Sorry we are in the middle of summer here, so things are the opposite of what you guys have. I wish I could send some to you. But unfortunately it takes about three to four months to arrive.



May is about the right time to get some warmth, and it doesn’t always happen, so please send away! [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Did you at least look good in the fancy boots?



Yeah. But I always do! [emoji6][emoji317]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It's Sunday, but there is no rest for the wicked. The in-laws have recovered from their Christmas colds and JoesDad has decided that I am well enough to survive a trip to visit them.


Oh no. That is just cruel. When you are already feeling poorly. Have a safe trip and I hope you survive the in-laws.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji33]!! About the Christmas card, not the painkillers. You’re amazing!


[emoji5] [emoji5]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Happy Orthodox Christmas, roommates! It’s Christmas Eve once again. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 261501



Happy Orthodox Christmas Lena!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Central Asian too. I hated it, but maybe I was too young when I tasted it.


Do they still mix it with horse blood? I read the book about Ghengis Khan - although if I remember correctly they drank the blood when they were starving I think.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy Orthodox Christmas, roommates! It’s Christmas Eve once again. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 261501


A very Happy Orthodox Christmas. Christmas must be very expensive for you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I meant I’ll keep the dark meat. Looks like we’ll have to fight over those thighs.  [emoji33]


No need to fight. There ARE two of them [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> May is about the right time to get some warmth, and it doesn’t always happen, so please send away! [emoji849]


Sending, sending, sending, sending.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We haven't seen pics of snakes yet. Hint hint.



Oh yes you have. April 2018 - a Grass Snake. Only a baby at around 12”/30cm. They grow to around three times that


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-5202#post-1601734


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> A very Happy Orthodox Christmas. Christmas must be very expensive for you guys.



Only if they choose to celebrate both. It is supposed to be one or the other!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Very true. Our insects and spiders are pretty much harmless or nuisance value. Our reptiles are small and few and far between. Only the adder is venomous and that is small and only a risk if you step on it. The sea is too cold for the dangerous sharks like Great White and too warm for Orcas.
> 
> We don't have nuisance mammals like raccoons. There are no big cats, bears, wolves or any other large predators as they were all hunted out of existence many years ago.
> 
> We have lots of lovely wildlife, but it's low risk.





CarolM said:


> Mmm, maybe I should come and stay there.



Imagine me coming out of Europe and going on a proper hike in Canada for the first time. [emoji33][emoji33] It’s probably not as bad as Australia, but a lot of things want to eat you there too — giant flies, a swarm of bugs, enormous mosquitoes in their hundreds. And, fortunately, I didn’t even run into the animals — brown bears, wolves, snakes... I did run into that innocent-looking plant called poison ivy though... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy Orthodox Christmas Lena!



Thank you, Linda! You have great survival skills; may they help you at the in-laws. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Do they still mix it with horse blood? I read the book about Ghengis Khan - although if I remember correctly they drank the blood when they were starving I think.



For protein probably. Central Asians drink fermented mare milk. It tasted as bad as it sounds. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> A very Happy Orthodox Christmas. Christmas must be very expensive for you guys.



Most families do either one or another. Usually this one. My family was half Protestant; that’s why we do December 24-25 as well as January 6-7.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> No need to fight. There ARE two of them [emoji3]



I could easily eat both.  But oh well. That’s what friendship is, giving the other chicken thigh to a friend. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sending, sending, sending, sending.



Thank you. I’ll be on the lookout in April-May! [emoji106][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes you have. April 2018 - a Grass Snake. Only a baby at around 12”/30cm. They grow to around three times that
> View attachment 261502
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-5202#post-1601734



Yikes. A repressed memory. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Only if they choose to celebrate both. It is supposed to be one or the other!



SNAP [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> For protein probably. Central Asians drink fermented mare milk. It tasted as bad as it sounds. [emoji33]


Fermented milk is simply unsweetened yoghurt!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Fermented milk is simply unsweetened yoghurt!



But usually that doesn’t come from a horse. [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Imagine me coming out of Europe and going on a proper hike in Canada for the first time. [emoji33][emoji33] It’s probably not as bad as Australia, but a lot of things want to eat you there too — giant flies, a swarm of bugs, enormous mosquitoes in their hundreds. And, fortunately, I didn’t even run into the animals — brown bears, wolves, snakes... I did run into that innocent-looking plant called poison ivy though... [emoji33][emoji33]




There are wolves, bears and big cats in Europe too... and bugs and reptiles that will do you more harm than British ones!

Daughter shared this amazing video with me the other day. It was filmed in the Champagne region of northern France last year and shows the huge diversity of species using a log as a bridge. Includes European Lynx, wild cat, stoat, weasel, badgers and many more. 





Lena, I think your daughter will love this video


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There are wolves, bears and big cats in Europe too... and bugs and reptiles that will do you more harm than British ones!
> 
> Daughter shared this amazing video with me the other day. It was filmed in the Champagne region of northern France last year and shows the huge diversity of species using a log as a bridge. Includes European Lynx, wild cat, stoat, weasel, badgers and many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lena, I think your daughter will love this video



We did kill off a lot of them (

Fantastic video. But why did it keep showing my neighbor’s cats?..  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

I’ll show the video to daughter now. And the leopard in the box picture. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> We did kill off a lot of them (
> 
> Fantastic video. But why did it keep showing my neighbor’s cats?..  [emoji23]



European wild cats look very like domestic cats and are closely related. Unfortunately inter-breeding means they are dying out. 

There is a small population in Scotland 
https://www.nms.ac.uk/scottishwildcat


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh yes you have. April 2018 - a Grass Snake. Only a baby at around 12”/30cm. They grow to around three times that
> View attachment 261502
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-5202#post-1601734


Oh Yes. Sorry. Darn memory. That is my excuse and I am sticking to it.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Only if they choose to celebrate both. It is supposed to be one or the other!


Sjoe!! Much easier on the pocket.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Imagine me coming out of Europe and going on a proper hike in Canada for the first time. [emoji33][emoji33] It’s probably not as bad as Australia, but a lot of things want to eat you there too — giant flies, a swarm of bugs, enormous mosquitoes in their hundreds. And, fortunately, I didn’t even run into the animals — brown bears, wolves, snakes... I did run into that innocent-looking plant called poison ivy though... [emoji33][emoji33]


[emoji33] [emoji33] And they say Africa is bad. [emoji51]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> For protein probably. Central Asians drink fermented mare milk. It tasted as bad as it sounds. [emoji33]


No thank you. Although if I was starving I would rather have that than worms. [emoji32]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Most families do either one or another. Usually this one. My family was half Protestant; that’s why we do December 24-25 as well as January 6-7.


So I take it that you do very small gifts then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I could easily eat both.  But oh well. That’s what friendship is, giving the other chicken thigh to a friend. [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Thank you, you are a true friend.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Fermented milk is simply unsweetened yoghurt!


That reminds me, I must try making yoghurt in my insta pot still.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> But usually that doesn’t come from a horse. [emoji23]


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There are wolves, bears and big cats in Europe too... and bugs and reptiles that will do you more harm than British ones!
> 
> Daughter shared this amazing video with me the other day. It was filmed in the Champagne region of northern France last year and shows the huge diversity of species using a log as a bridge. Includes European Lynx, wild cat, stoat, weasel, badgers and many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lena, I think your daughter will love this video


Never mind Lena's daughter, I loved it. What was the animal who walked past with the teats, she must have been feeding babies and I wonder if the two who walked over the log later was her babies all grown up? I am presuming that this video was taken over a period of time and then edited.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We did kill off a lot of them (
> 
> Fantastic video. But why did it keep showing my neighbor’s cats?..  [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> European wild cats look very like domestic cats and are closely related. Unfortunately inter-breeding means they are dying out.
> 
> There is a small population in Scotland
> https://www.nms.ac.uk/scottishwildcat


Very interesting.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Never mind Lena's daughter, I loved it. What was the animal who walked past with the teats, she must have been feeding babies and I wonder if the two who walked over the log later was her babies all grown up? I am presuming that this video was taken over a period of time and then edited.



I will look through it and identify it shortly. We are nearly at the in-laws so I have to socialise a little 

This is “the best bits” over time from a single year.


----------



## JoesMum

I assume you mean the big cat, the Eurasian Lynx. 

There’s also a marten of some sort, a mink, red fox, 

And the snake is a full size grass snake only hazardous to frogs, mice and voles.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So I take it that you do very small gifts then.



Because there’re three holidays - the two Christmases and the New Year’s - we usually gave gifts on just one of these days. It has been strictly December 25 for us since daughter was born. I did buy a small box of discounted Christmas candy this morning, but it’ll be nothing like the first Christmas.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Thank you, you are a true friend.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That reminds me, I must try making yoghurt in my insta pot still.



Stick to cow’s milk when you do.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Never mind Lena's daughter, I loved it. What was the animal who walked past with the teats, she must have been feeding babies and I wonder if the two who walked over the log later was her babies all grown up? I am presuming that this video was taken over a period of time and then edited.



That looked like a fox to me. And there was at least one younger fox afterwards. I didn’t know the names of most of the birds and rodents in the video, but I loved how the wildcat was tempted to hunt some of the diving frogs. [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> A lot of work. But I’m glad you’ll be warm for the rest of the winter and it won’t sap your budget.



You are really going out on a limb with some of these puns. Keep them coming.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Fermented milk is simply unsweetened yoghurt!



When i traveled about Nepal afew years back, I know all the yoghurt we had was from Water Buffalo, and some from Yak.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I will look through it and identify it shortly. We are nearly at the in-laws so I have to socialise a little
> 
> This is “the best bits” over time from a single year.


It was awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Because there’re three holidays - the two Christmases and the New Year’s - we usually gave gifts on just one of these days. It has been strictly December 25 for us since daughter was born. I did buy a small box of discounted Christmas candy this morning, but it’ll be nothing like the first Christmas.


Good strategy.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Stick to cow’s milk when you do.


Most definitely.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> When i traveled about Nepal afew years back, I know all the yoghurt we had was from Water Buffalo, and some from Yak.


Did it taste nice?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday all.
> Today is going to be a good day. I can feel it. [emoji3]
> I think we might go to the beach. I will watch hubby do some boogie boarding, probably also take a nice stroll down the beach and see if I can get a nice tan.
> 
> I let scooby out into the front garden and he was jumping and hoping around in the flower bed. Thought nothing of it until I saw that he had caught a small bird. Then the chase was on, me trying to get scooby to drop the bird and scooby trying to keep it and play cat and mouse with it. I eventually managed to get it away from Scooby and have put it in the aviary. Hopefully it survives and I can then release is it. Shame poor thing it was so tiny.
> Anyway I hope everyone has a good Sunday and I will chat later.



Happy Sunday! I would like to see pics of the aviary and the new bird... enjoy the beach and be careful with the tan!!


----------



## EllieMay

@JoesMum 
Love that video!

Good morning everyone... I will be sticking with my cows milk as well..
Looks like another beautiful Texas day.. my muscles are protesting the slight amount of action they received yesterday but I’ve no choice but to start over again today!! Toast n coffee and out the door! 

@Kristoff
Your generosity should be an example for us all... but rest easy knowing that their will be a couple extra thighs for you both. I’m a “two breast” kinda gal so that’s a couple extra thighs for the both of you [emoji16].


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> My first reading of “I had an emu for a few years” was food-related. [emoji33][emoji23] I’m on my first cup of coffee now.
> I had an emo for a year in class. Not much of a character and didn’t seem interested in anything.


Mine was a pretty nice pet. I really enjoyed him. He loved having you rub his neck, and enjoyed being loved on.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> Sorry. It was impossible to resist. We never get boared of jokes in the CDR.


I like it. By the way, my last two eggs are peeping today. And it’s hubby’s birthday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday! I would like to see pics of the aviary and the new bird... enjoy the beach and be careful with the tan!!



Hhmmm - I’m pretty sure I read that the poor birdy didnt make it. :-(


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday! I would like to see pics of the aviary and the new bird... enjoy the beach and be careful with the tan!!


The aviary is the tortoises new outside enclosure. And the little bird didn't make it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @JoesMum
> Love that video!
> 
> Good morning everyone... I will be sticking with my cows milk as well..
> Looks like another beautiful Texas day.. my muscles are protesting the slight amount of action they received yesterday but I’ve no choice but to start over again today!! Toast n coffee and out the door!
> 
> @Kristoff
> Your generosity should be an example for us all... but rest easy knowing that their will be a couple extra thighs for you both. I’m a “two breast” kinda gal so that’s a couple extra thighs for the both of you [emoji16].


Yayyy.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261517
> 
> I like it. By the way, my last two eggs are peeping today. And it’s hubby’s birthday!


Happy Birthday Hubby. And yayy on the two little ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

It rained most of the day yesterday, and it's sprinkling on and off so far this a.m. too. Guess it's housework for me today, darn it! Though it really might be a good idea because I'm having company tomorrow. My tortoise partner was at a reptile show in SoCal yesterday and he called me to ask if it would be ok for someone he met at the show to stop by here on his way home to Sacramento. I know of the Sacramento guy from Facebook's turtle and tortoise classified, and he's an ok guy. In fact a couple years ago I bought a female Manouria emys emys from the guy. It will be nice to be able to show him how beautiful the tortoise has grown in my care. 

My cats hate the rain! I have an old, abandoned and vacant house sitting next to my house, and I leave the door open just to cat width, but for some unknown reason, the cats only go in there if I'm in there. It would be a great place for them to get out of the weather. I have cat beds and a couple litter boxes in there, but it remains catless.

This is the old house:


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261517
> 
> I like it. By the way, my last two eggs are peeping today. And it’s hubby’s birthday!



Happy birthday Mr Cheryl! And happy hatch day too


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It rained most of the day yesterday, and it's sprinkling on and off so far this a.m. too. Guess it's housework for me today, darn it! Though it really might be a good idea because I'm having company tomorrow. My tortoise partner was at a reptile show in SoCal yesterday and he called me to ask if it would be ok for someone he met at the show to stop by here on his way home to Sacramento. I know of the Sacramento guy from Facebook's turtle and tortoise classified, and he's an ok guy. In fact a couple years ago I bought a female Manouria emys emys from the guy. It will be nice to be able to show him how beautiful the tortoise has grown in my care.
> 
> My cats hate the rain! I have an old, abandoned and vacant house sitting next to my house, and I leave the door open just to cat width, but for some unknown reason, the cats only go in there if I'm in there. It would be a great place for them to get out of the weather. I have cat beds and a couple litter boxes in there, but it remains catless.
> 
> This is the old house:
> 
> View attachment 261518



You’re the one that provides. Why hang out where you’re not? They ain’t stupid!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> What?? “Spring is coming”?? It’s the beginning of January where I am...  [emoji23]
> Beautiful babies. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


My tortoise starts trying to talk me into believing it's spring in mid February. He tries to stand up really tall so I'll take him outside. I would but there's still snow on the ground.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> As in “The Hare and the Tortoise”?


Yep since I have one of each. My 2 favorite. First I play connect the dots on my living room floor. Then I soak my tortoise and see what kinda fables he tries to tell me.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ah sweet. Is she named Sapphire because she is a gem in a million?


Yes. He's my walking rock.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It rained most of the day yesterday, and it's sprinkling on and off so far this a.m. too. Guess it's housework for me today, darn it! Though it really might be a good idea because I'm having company tomorrow. My tortoise partner was at a reptile show in SoCal yesterday and he called me to ask if it would be ok for someone he met at the show to stop by here on his way home to Sacramento. I know of the Sacramento guy from Facebook's turtle and tortoise classified, and he's an ok guy. In fact a couple years ago I bought a female Manouria emys emys from the guy. It will be nice to be able to show him how beautiful the tortoise has grown in my care.
> 
> My cats hate the rain! I have an old, abandoned and vacant house sitting next to my house, and I leave the door open just to cat width, but for some unknown reason, the cats only go in there if I'm in there. It would be a great place for them to get out of the weather. I have cat beds and a couple litter boxes in there, but it remains catless.
> 
> This is the old house:
> 
> View attachment 261518


Strange they don't want to stay in there. Maybe you need to leave some things with your smell in there, that might draw them in.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My tortoise starts trying to talk me into believing it's spring in mid February. He tries to stand up really tall so I'll take him outside. I would but there's still snow on the ground.


Silly tort.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I did watch it as I like both of those actors.. but I do t remember the ostriches... guess that means I can watch it again now last night me and the kids watched Bed Time Stories with Adam Sandler for the 100th time... I can’t get enough of Bugsy!!!
> View attachment 261439



Remember when they went to Africa on the safari with the kids and the mom was overprotective? Adam & the little boy rode them and she freaked out!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It rained most of the day yesterday, and it's sprinkling on and off so far this a.m. too. Guess it's housework for me today, darn it! Though it really might be a good idea because I'm having company tomorrow. My tortoise partner was at a reptile show in SoCal yesterday and he called me to ask if it would be ok for someone he met at the show to stop by here on his way home to Sacramento. I know of the Sacramento guy from Facebook's turtle and tortoise classified, and he's an ok guy. In fact a couple years ago I bought a female Manouria emys emys from the guy. It will be nice to be able to show him how beautiful the tortoise has grown in my care.
> 
> My cats hate the rain! I have an old, abandoned and vacant house sitting next to my house, and I leave the door open just to cat width, but for some unknown reason, the cats only go in there if I'm in there. It would be a great place for them to get out of the weather. I have cat beds and a couple litter boxes in there, but it remains catless.
> 
> This is the old house:
> 
> View attachment 261518



Sending you strength to get through a tour and company!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Music to my ears as well... I think exotic is dependent upon what’s not native to your area so it must vary for us all. Neat discussion though to hear what’s normal or not for others Venison here is a must have in the freezer


Venison is deer to my heart also. If I'm under the weather a bowl of veggie soup made with venison is another great medicine.


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> This pig thing is really catching on!


Last time I heard we all come from eggs. We just hatch in a warm, moist, and dark place.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Strange they don't want to stay in there. Maybe you need to leave some things with your smell in there, that might draw them in.


I have a sneaking feeling that Tony the Tiger, the attack feral cat, might have been in there a few times, leaving his scent, and as there's only one ingress and egress, once you're in, if he's in there, you might not be able to make it back to the door.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Sending you strength to get through a tour and company!


Thank you. I really am not ready for tortoise type company. I like to have everything all cleaned and raked in the tortoise yards, no poop, etc. But with only a day's notice, I don't have enough time to make it beautiful. The poop's gone and they get fresh water every morning, so hopefully the place won't present too badly.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have a sneaking feeling that Tony the Tiger, the attack feral cat, might have been in there a few times, leaving his scent, and as there's only one ingress and egress, once you're in, if he's in there, you might not be able to make it back to the door.


Lol. That would be a problem then.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, a day of sunshine! Pushing 55F and heading toward 60 today...we are just now back from a nice hike in the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge. Sunshine, blue sky, good breeze. Plenty of resting migratory fowl on the ponds and marsh grasses.

On the way back stopped and picked a nice large grocery bag of mixed wild grass and weeds for the Sully Monster.

Here are two pix








The funny thing about Goose Pond, is no geese!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I have a sneaking feeling that Tony the Tiger, the attack feral cat, might have been in there a few times, leaving his scent, and as there's only one ingress and egress, once you're in, if he's in there, you might not be able to make it back to the door.





Yvonne G said:


> I have a sneaking feeling that Tony the Tiger, the attack feral cat, might have been in there a few times, leaving his scent, and as there's only one ingress and egress, once you're in, if he's in there, you might not be able to make it back to the door.


 Maybe they just wanna be around you. Possibly protecting you from the tiger.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! The sun is setting here and it’s time to relax. We have had a nice productive day outdoors today in sunny 65f weather.. made a trip to town for groceries and greens..Sullies got to play outdoors for a bit . Daughter and I drug out the old corral panels and set up the round pen so we could work some lazy out of the horses. Spring is coming and they are pretty spoiled right now..I think we all enjoyed the attention though!
> View attachment 261445
> View attachment 261446
> 
> The big Palomino is my baby who I rescued from an abusive situation a few years back.. he is 13 and should be named Mighty Mouse.. we have a special connection..the Paint is named Baby because I raised her from a foal and trained her. She doesn’t know she’s a horse. My daughter rides her now and she is 11..


Your horses are beautiful Heather !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, a day of sunshine! Pushing 55F and heading toward 60 today...we are just now back from a nice hike in the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge. Sunshine, blue sky, good breeze. Plenty of resting migratory fowl on the ponds and marsh grasses.
> 
> On the way back stopped and picked a nice large grocery bag of mixed wild grass and weeds for the Sully Monster.
> 
> Here are two pix
> 
> View attachment 261528
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261529
> 
> 
> The funny thing about Goose Pond, is no geese!


That is a really big goose pond !


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> That is a really big goose pond !


So pretty...maybe the geese just decided to have a drink somewhere else.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It rained most of the day yesterday, and it's sprinkling on and off so far this a.m. too. Guess it's housework for me today, darn it! Though it really might be a good idea because I'm having company tomorrow. My tortoise partner was at a reptile show in SoCal yesterday and he called me to ask if it would be ok for someone he met at the show to stop by here on his way home to Sacramento. I know of the Sacramento guy from Facebook's turtle and tortoise classified, and he's an ok guy. In fact a couple years ago I bought a female Manouria emys emys from the guy. It will be nice to be able to show him how beautiful the tortoise has grown in my care.
> 
> My cats hate the rain! I have an old, abandoned and vacant house sitting next to my house, and I leave the door open just to cat width, but for some unknown reason, the cats only go in there if I'm in there. It would be a great place for them to get out of the weather. I have cat beds and a couple litter boxes in there, but it remains catless.
> 
> This is the old house:
> 
> View attachment 261518


Maybe other animals like racoons live in the house too ? That could be a reason why the cats avoid it.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> So pretty...maybe the geese just decided to have a drink somewhere else.


Good evening Cathie. I noticed that you are new in the Cold Dark Room. I am Sabine, or Bee from Germany. Welcome to this cold place where the roommates are warm hearted and friendly too.


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261517
> 
> I like it. By the way, my last two eggs are peeping today. And it’s hubby’s birthday!



Yay!!! Two new babies and another year of life to celebrate... knew it was an awesome day!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmm - I’m pretty sure I read that the poor birdy didnt make it. :-(



Oh no!! I hate it when I get off track:-( I’m sorry @CarolM


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Maybe other animals like racoons live in the house too ? That could be a reason why the cats avoid it.


No raccoons, but I know there are opossum under the house (it's up on cement piers). I use the house for storage, so because I'm in and out frequently, no wild animals go in there. For the first many years that I lived here, the cats DID use the house. There was always one or two of them sitting or laying on the window seat looking out. But not for several years now.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> The aviary is the tortoises new outside enclosure. And the little bird didn't make it.



I’m sorry! But I bet your beautiful Angulatas are happy lemons to lemonade ya know !


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yep since I have one of each. My 2 favorite. First I play connect the dots on my living room floor. Then I soak my tortoise and see what kinda fables he tries to tell me.



Lmao!!! That’s awesome!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Remember when they went to Africa on the safari with the kids and the mom was overprotective? Adam & the little boy rode them and she freaked out!



It’s ringing a bell.. faintly...but I’m just going to watch it again LOL... obviously there is some good to be redeemed[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Venison is deer to my heart also. If I'm under the weather a bowl of veggie soup made with venison is another great medicine.



MmmmmMmmmmGood!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I really am not ready for tortoise type company. I like to have everything all cleaned and raked in the tortoise yards, no poop, etc. But with only a day's notice, I don't have enough time to make it beautiful. The poop's gone and they get fresh water every morning, so hopefully the place won't present too badly.



What you do is amazing and no one has any right to judge you... I sure hope you dont waste a minute worrying on someone’s thought on that basis...


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Your horses are beautiful Heather !



Thank you Sabine... they are a part of me that I couldn’t even begin to explain.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Cathie. I noticed that you are new in the Cold Dark Room. I am Sabine, or Bee from Germany. Welcome to this cold place where the roommates are warm hearted and friendly too.


I've been here before and happy to be here again. Hi Sabine. Is Germany cold? There's several people on tortoise forum I follow on threads and you are one of them. Thanks for your warm heart. Just curious...are u the person that started that coocoo math problem?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> No raccoons, but I know there are opossum under the house (it's up on cement piers). I use the house for storage, so because I'm in and out frequently, no wild animals go in there. For the first many years that I lived here, the cats DID use the house. There was always one or two of them sitting or laying on the window seat looking out. But not for several years now.


I knew I was right. The cats just love you. I'm could be wrong but I've never seen opossums going after cats. I've seen them live with raccoons also.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> What you do is amazing and no one has any right to judge you... I sure hope you dont waste a minute worrying on someone’s thought on that basis...


I am pretty sure Yvonne's "not looking good" will still be better than most of us could achieve in a tortoise yard that size!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning. Monday laundry day for me today.

I woke to a message from my school best friend who I last saw 26+ years ago (certainly before my daughter was born). She and her husband moved to California all those years ago and are now in Texas. She is going to be in London on the 18th and wants to meet  I am ridiculously excited at the prospect


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, a day of sunshine! Pushing 55F and heading toward 60 today...we are just now back from a nice hike in the Patuxent Wildlife Refuge. Sunshine, blue sky, good breeze. Plenty of resting migratory fowl on the ponds and marsh grasses.
> 
> On the way back stopped and picked a nice large grocery bag of mixed wild grass and weeds for the Sully Monster.
> 
> Here are two pix
> 
> View attachment 261528
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261529
> 
> 
> The funny thing about Goose Pond, is no geese!


Why is it called goose pond then?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!! I hate it when I get off track:-( I’m sorry @CarolM


No worries. I sometimes miss posts too.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Why is it called goose pond then?


The other 364 days and 23 hours it is probably full of them [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m sorry! But I bet your beautiful Angulatas are happy lemons to lemonade ya know !


Lol. They do. And yes totally, you gotta use what you got. Besides hubby would have an hernia if I spent money unnecessarily.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning. Monday laundry day for me today.
> 
> I woke to a message from my school best friend who I last saw 26+ years ago (certainly before my daughter was born). She and her husband moved to California all those years ago and are now in Texas. She is going to be in London on the 18th and wants to meet  I am ridiculously excited at the prospect


Oooh. Here comes some serious catching up.


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday All.
Was up early. Dropped my car to have a service, but I go to the wrong place and then find out I left my phone at home. So drive all the way back home to fetch my phone so I can phone hubby to check where I was supposed to go. [emoji85] okay that gets sorted and hubby comes to pick me up after dropping Jarrod off at school (first day back and first day of grade 8 at his new high school) . We drive away from the service place and there is this funny noise coming from the front tyre. We stop and check out the tire and there is a big screw in the tire, so off we go to a tire place who can fix the puncture. Hopefully nothing else goes wrong. It must be Monday!!
Hopefully everybody else's Monday starts off better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The other 364 days and 23 hours it is probably full of them [emoji23]


Whahaha.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Monday All.
> Was up early. Dropped my car to have a service, but I go to the wrong place and then find out I left my phone at home. So drive all the way back home to fetch my phone so I can phone hubby to check where I was supposed to go. [emoji85] okay that gets sorted and hubby comes to pick me up after dropping Jarrod off at school (first day back and first day of grade 8 at his new high school) . We drive away from the service place and there is this funny noise coming from the front tyre. We stop and check out the tire and there is a big screw in the tire, so off we go to a tire place who can fix the puncture. Hopefully nothing else goes wrong. It must be Monday!!
> Hopefully everybody else's Monday starts off better.


What a start to the week! Things can only improve!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What a start to the week! Things can only improve!


Lol. Yes it definitely should. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 261517
> 
> I like it. By the way, my last two eggs are peeping today. And it’s hubby’s birthday!



LOL, they’re Russian Christmas babies! [emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> @JoesMum
> Love that video!
> 
> Good morning everyone... I will be sticking with my cows milk as well..
> Looks like another beautiful Texas day.. my muscles are protesting the slight amount of action they received yesterday but I’ve no choice but to start over again today!! Toast n coffee and out the door!
> 
> @Kristoff
> Your generosity should be an example for us all... but rest easy knowing that their will be a couple extra thighs for you both. I’m a “two breast” kinda gal so that’s a couple extra thighs for the both of you [emoji16].



I always knew we would get along! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> LOL, they’re Russian Christmas babies! [emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️


So true! Russians hatching at the Orthodox Christmas. Maybe Lena can come up with some appropriate names


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It rained most of the day yesterday, and it's sprinkling on and off so far this a.m. too. Guess it's housework for me today, darn it! Though it really might be a good idea because I'm having company tomorrow. My tortoise partner was at a reptile show in SoCal yesterday and he called me to ask if it would be ok for someone he met at the show to stop by here on his way home to Sacramento. I know of the Sacramento guy from Facebook's turtle and tortoise classified, and he's an ok guy. In fact a couple years ago I bought a female Manouria emys emys from the guy. It will be nice to be able to show him how beautiful the tortoise has grown in my care.
> 
> My cats hate the rain! I have an old, abandoned and vacant house sitting next to my house, and I leave the door open just to cat width, but for some unknown reason, the cats only go in there if I'm in there. It would be a great place for them to get out of the weather. I have cat beds and a couple litter boxes in there, but it remains catless.
> 
> This is the old house:
> 
> View attachment 261518



It’s haunted! [emoji79][emoji33][emoji317][emoji33]

Hope the Sacramento guy is/was a pleasant visitor.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> My tortoise starts trying to talk me into believing it's spring in mid February. He tries to stand up really tall so I'll take him outside. I would but there's still snow on the ground.



A saw a flock of cranes this morning!! They looked terribly confused, returning in the middle of Danish winter. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Yep since I have one of each. My 2 favorite. First I play connect the dots on my living room floor. Then I soak my tortoise and see what kinda fables he tries to tell me.



He even talks. That’ scute! 
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Venison is deer to my heart also. If I'm under the weather a bowl of veggie soup made with venison is another great medicine.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Last time I heard we all come from eggs. We just hatch in a warm, moist, and dark place.



You’re cracking me up! 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A saw a flock of cranes this morning!! They looked terribly confused, returning in the middle of Danish winter. [emoji33][emoji33]


That's early!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I really am not ready for tortoise type company. I like to have everything all cleaned and raked in the tortoise yards, no poop, etc. But with only a day's notice, I don't have enough time to make it beautiful. The poop's gone and they get fresh water every morning, so hopefully the place won't present too badly.



I’m sure he’ll be impressed even with poop around. All tort people love seeing tort poop, as you know.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> So pretty...maybe the geese just decided to have a drink somewhere else.



Not at our Drunken Penguin bar, I hope! [emoji33] 
Sabine’s Silly and Willy, the penguins, are the only birds I could welcome in the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Maybe other animals like racoons live in the house too ? That could be a reason why the cats avoid it.



Nah, my theory about ghosts is still the most logical explanation.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> No raccoons, but I know there are opossum under the house (it's up on cement piers). I use the house for storage, so because I'm in and out frequently, no wild animals go in there. For the first many years that I lived here, the cats DID use the house. There was always one or two of them sitting or laying on the window seat looking out. But not for several years now.



Any neighbors that mysteriously disappeared in that period?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I've been here before and happy to be here again. Hi Sabine. Is Germany cold? There's several people on tortoise forum I follow on threads and you are one of them. Thanks for your warm heart. Just curious...are u the person that started that coocoo math problem?



Were you a roommate before me and Bee? @Tidgy’s Dad doesn’t stop by very often anymore. 

Did I miss something about Sabine’s “coocoo math problem”? Sounds bonkers...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Monday All.
> Was up early. Dropped my car to have a service, but I go to the wrong place and then find out I left my phone at home. So drive all the way back home to fetch my phone so I can phone hubby to check where I was supposed to go. [emoji85] okay that gets sorted and hubby comes to pick me up after dropping Jarrod off at school (first day back and first day of grade 8 at his new high school) . We drive away from the service place and there is this funny noise coming from the front tyre. We stop and check out the tire and there is a big screw in the tire, so off we go to a tire place who can fix the puncture. Hopefully nothing else goes wrong. It must be Monday!!
> Hopefully everybody else's Monday starts off better.



What a truckload of problems. Hope at least Jarrod will have a better start of the week — and the new school year! As for you, can I offer you a cab? [emoji485]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A saw a flock of cranes this morning!! They looked terribly confused, returning in the middle of Danish winter. [emoji33][emoji33]


[emoji51] [emoji51]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 261559


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So true! Russians hatching at the Orthodox Christmas. Maybe Lena can come up with some appropriate names



If they’re female: Vera, Nadya, Lyuba — short for Vera, Nadezhda, Lyubov (Faith, Hope, Love).


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What a truckload of problems. Hope at least Jarrod will have a better start of the week — and the new school year! As for you, can I offer you a cab? [emoji485]


Haha. No cab necessary. But I will take that wine.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Haha. No cab necessary. But I will take that wine.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

I got a super beautiful card from @Pearly. Thank you, Ewa! Just in time for the Orthodox Christmas! [emoji173]️ There’s even a message in Danish inside [emoji56]


----------



## Kristoff

Took daughter to the doctor today. It’s a course of antibiotics and lots of ice cream for us for the week ahead.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Took daughter to the doctor today. It’s a course of antibiotics and lots of ice cream for us for the week ahead.


Hopefully the antibiotics will quickly help and daughter will be back on form long before she finishes the course of treatment


----------



## EllieMay

@JoesMum 
How awesome to catch up with a friend after so long. I would be excited too. It’s not even my old friend but I can’t wait to hear about your visit!
@CarolM
I sure hope your Monday is turning around now...your insured to be very appreciative of that glass of wine
@Kristoff
Am I right that daughter has brought the nasty strep germs home? Either way, antibiotics and sore throat are no fun. I’m sorry and hope for a speedy recovery! Wishing you lots of Warm soup!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Sabine... they are a part of me that I couldn’t even begin to explain.


You don`t have to explain what you are feeling for your horses. I loved my two horses very much too. It was a wonderful time with them.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I've been here before and happy to be here again. Hi Sabine. Is Germany cold? There's several people on tortoise forum I follow on threads and you are one of them. Thanks for your warm heart. Just curious...are u the person that started that coocoo math problem?


Hi Cathie. Germany is cold.Summer 2018 was beautiful and warm but I think it was an exception. Winters are long and cold. No weather for tropical tortoises like aldabras and sulcatas.
Thank you for following my threads. I like to have "follower"  but only here on TFO but I haven`t started a coocoo math problem.
When you are warm hearted too you will fit perfectly in the CDR.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> The other 364 days and 23 hours it is probably full of them [emoji23]


Maybe it was a goose pond in the past but then hunters came and killed all the geese. Now it is a goose pond without geese...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Monday All.
> Was up early. Dropped my car to have a service, but I go to the wrong place and then find out I left my phone at home. So drive all the way back home to fetch my phone so I can phone hubby to check where I was supposed to go. [emoji85] okay that gets sorted and hubby comes to pick me up after dropping Jarrod off at school (first day back and first day of grade 8 at his new high school) . We drive away from the service place and there is this funny noise coming from the front tyre. We stop and check out the tire and there is a big screw in the tire, so off we go to a tire place who can fix the puncture. Hopefully nothing else goes wrong. It must be Monday!!
> Hopefully everybody else's Monday starts off better.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lol. Yes it definitely should. [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> LOL, they’re Russian Christmas babies! [emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️


That is an idea: 3 eggs = 3 holy kings or 3 holy russian tort babies


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Not at our Drunken Penguin bar, I hope! [emoji33]
> Sabine’s Silly and Willy, the penguins, are the only birds I could welcome in the CDR.


Oh no, please no geese in the CDR.  They eat a lot of gras ( and we haven`t gras here ) they make a lot of **** and a lot of loud noise.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> What a truckload of problems. Hope at least Jarrod will have a better start of the week — and the new school year! As for you, can I offer you a cab? [emoji485]



Cab, as in Cabernet? I see where you went with that...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Took daughter to the doctor today. It’s a course of antibiotics and lots of ice cream for us for the week ahead.


So it was the tonsils then?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @JoesMum
> How awesome to catch up with a friend after so long. I would be excited too. It’s not even my old friend but I can’t wait to hear about your visit!
> @CarolM
> I sure hope your Monday is turning around now...your insured to be very appreciative of that glass of wine
> @Kristoff
> Am I right that daughter has brought the nasty strep germs home? Either way, antibiotics and sore throat are no fun. I’m sorry and hope for a speedy recovery! Wishing you lots of Warm soup!


It has thank you. Thank goodness. It must have been the wine that Lena shared with me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe it was a goose pond in the past but then hunters came and killed all the geese. Now it is a goose pond without geese...


[emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Lol. Me too. That would make my Mondays much better.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 261561


What Monday, no no no, it is tuesday. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cab, as in Cabernet? I see where you went with that...


Good catch. I missed that one. I only had eyes for the glass of wine and I don't normally drink


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Maybe it was a goose pond in the past but then hunters came and killed all the geese. Now it is a goose pond without geese...



The geese were at the larger free buffet around the corner. This is a wildlife “preserve” operated by the US Fish and Wildlife Department. They conduct research on migratory birds and other issues, climate, water, salinity, impact of non-native weeds, etc.

The geese were here


----------



## Maro2Bear

Added another Angel to the Carver Family yesterday. Here she is up on the review pedestal, getting a look over by the men in the group.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Added another Angel to the Carver Family yesterday. Here she is up on the review pedestal, getting a look over by the men in the group.
> 
> View attachment 261563


Naughty men. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hopefully the antibiotics will quickly help and daughter will be back on form long before she finishes the course of treatment


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> @JoesMum
> How awesome to catch up with a friend after so long. I would be excited too. It’s not even my old friend but I can’t wait to hear about your visit!
> @CarolM
> I sure hope your Monday is turning around now...your insured to be very appreciative of that glass of wine
> @Kristoff
> Am I right that daughter has brought the nasty strep germs home? Either way, antibiotics and sore throat are no fun. I’m sorry and hope for a speedy recovery! Wishing you lots of Warm soup!


Yep. Thank you, Heather. Lots of soup and lemons it will be.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Cab, as in Cabernet? I see where you went with that...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So it was the tonsils then?


The biannual visit by Streptococcus.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Added another Angel to the Carver Family yesterday. Here she is up on the review pedestal, getting a look over by the men in the group.
> 
> View attachment 261563


Beautiful! 

Yes, painted eyes on the snowman look better. Great carving skills, Mark!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning. Monday laundry day for me today.
> 
> I woke to a message from my school best friend who I last saw 26+ years ago (certainly before my daughter was born). She and her husband moved to California all those years ago and are now in Texas. She is going to be in London on the 18th and wants to meet  I am ridiculously excited at the prospect


Wow! You kept in contact all those years? It will be interesting to see if that 'friendship' spark is still there.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! You kept in contact all those years? It will be interesting to see if that 'friendship' spark is still there.


We started school together in 1975 which is when we first met. Her Dad was my Dad's boss. 

I have probably known her slightly longer than my kayaking friend who I am also still in touch with. The kayaking friend and I used to compete at white water Slaloms and formed a friendship on the riverbank. We are still very close.

My school friend and I have have stayed in touch through letters, and latterly Facebook, so I don't think there'll be a problem


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> The biannual visit by Streptococcus.



Strep is the worst!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We started school together in 1975 which is when we first met. Her Dad was my Dad's boss.
> 
> I have probably known her slightly longer than my kayaking friend who I am also still in touch with. The kayaking friend and I used to compete at white water Slaloms and formed a friendship on the riverbank. We are still very close.
> 
> My school friend and I have have stayed in touch through letters, and latterly Facebook, so I don't think there'll be a problem



How fun!! Hopefully it works out and you can meet up!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Monday!!

I just got back my DNA report!!! 
It’s what I was told growing up.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> I just got back my DNA report!!!
> It’s what I was told growing up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261575


Ooh how exciting!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Yes, painted eyes on the snowman look better. Great carving skills, Mark!



Actually, wifey carved Mr Santa on the left AND painted the eyes in...hmmm. I saw a new look for a snowman in an old wood carving magazine that I had squirreled away. Might try doing one of these guys next. Not as symmetrical...but the same idea. Taller floppy hat, long scarf, pointy carrot nose.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> I just got back my DNA report!!!
> It’s what I was told growing up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261575


Mine followed closely what I was told growing up too. But it's still nice to see it like that. I'm glad I had it done.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Same with me but had a surprise of 7% british isles! German and Eastern European otherwise


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Mine followed closely what I was told growing up too. But it's still nice to see it like that. I'm glad I had it done.



There’s so much to explore but I need to upgrade my membership. So many 2nd and 3rd cousins too!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The biannual visit by Streptococcus.


[emoji26]


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year to you too Bee!


Hi Lyn, hope you're better.


----------



## Gillian M

Pastel Tortie said:


> I stayed home sick today. Mostly I tried to get some rest, but having five or six kitties on the bed, all trying to keep Mama company and help Mama feel better... was counterproductive.


Sorry to hear that.

Hope you are now well.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Added another Angel to the Carver Family yesterday. Here she is up on the review pedestal, getting a look over by the men in the group.
> 
> View attachment 261563



NICE!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Daughter got her drivers license today.. I’m so proud of her but now I’ll be a nervous wreck until I’m more confident in her driving abilities [emoji51]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I am pretty sure Yvonne's "not looking good" will still be better than most of us could achieve in a tortoise yard that size!


Yep.as soon as I clean everything up and get tortoise back in...the enclosures begin to look lived in. A mothers work is never done.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Daughter got her drivers license today.. I’m so proud of her but now I’ll be a nervous wreck until I’m more confident in her driving abilities [emoji51]
> View attachment 261601
> 
> View attachment 261602



I remember that feeling so well!

My daughter reversed into a telegraph pole in her early driver days - no serious damage thank goodness. 

Son’s was an 11pm phone call with a flat and no idea what to do.

Well done to her anyway


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Were you a roommate before me and Bee? @Tidgy’s Dad doesn’t stop by very often anymore.
> 
> Did I miss something about Sabine’s “coocoo math problem”? Sounds bonkers...


Tidgys dad is the post I saw and decided to try and join in the fun. I was also wondering out of curiosity if Sabine was able to get a total of all tortoises being cared for by TFO. Tidgys dad must be brumating.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Tidgys dad is the post I saw and decided to try and join in the fun. I was also wondering out of curiosity if Sabine was able to get a total of all tortoises being cared for by TFO. Tidgys dad must be brumating.


Adam has periods away from the forum due to needing to do things in the real world. We all come and go from time to time


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Daughter got her drivers license today.. I’m so proud of her but now I’ll be a nervous wreck until I’m more confident in her driving abilities [emoji51]
> View attachment 261601
> 
> View attachment 261602



Girl, I feel your pain!!
It’s one of the milestones I’m not looking forward too! 
I live 1/4 mi from the school and I risk my life on the road everyday!!!

But congratulations to her!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I remember that feeling so well!
> 
> My daughter reversed into a telegraph pole in her early driver days - no serious damage thank goodness.
> 
> Son’s was an 11pm phone call with a flat and no idea what to do.
> 
> Well done to her anyway


Yes they have to grow up and be on an island to discover that...no man is an island.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday friends [emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Adam has periods away from the forum due to needing to do things in the real world. We all come and go from time to time


Yes. I didn't know his name is Adam though. He does honor his words and pokes his head out now and then to check on us all. I'm glad.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 261611
> 
> Happy Monday friends [emoji851]


Hahaha that's what I look like before I get my coffee.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha that's what I look like before I get my coffee.



Me too [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Me too [emoji23]


Maybe I can tell my doctor...it's not the coffee. I looked in the mirror and it takes me all day to calm my bp. lol...does that sound believable?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Maybe I can tell my doctor...it's not the coffee. I looked in the mirror and it takes me all day to calm my bp. lol...does that sound believable?



I think so [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> I think so [emoji23]


When I find a decaf that I can brew from beans: 1. That have become decaf by natural ways like water and 2. From a type that tastes good...I'll have my morning cup and use decaf. I'll still look like that elderly deer though...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure he’ll be impressed even with poop around. All tort people love seeing tort poop, as you know.


Yezzz...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> A saw a flock of cranes this morning!! They looked terribly confused, returning in the middle of Danish winter. [emoji33][emoji33]


Did the Cranes stay? I think my tortoise tells the truth about spring...but it has been a different year. The cranes didn't expect snow. The US is warmer this year in the somewhat northern areas but the southern States are getting my snow and ice. Maybe the Cranes just need a bit of extra help until the temps warm up. In my state, we've had to help Robins that needed a bite to eat and some warmth until mother earth decided to cooperate.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> When I find a decaf that I can brew from beans: 1. That have become decaf by natural ways like water and 2. From a type that tastes good...I'll have my morning cup and use decaf. I'll still look like that elderly deer though...


Elderly deer? Did I miss something? AZTortmom posted a picture of a hairless dog with frizzy ears!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! That’s awesome!!


Yep as long as there's pooplets I know everything's moving along ok..heheheur awesome.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Elderly deer? Did I miss something? AZTortmom posted a picture of a hairless dog with frizzy ears!


I guess I had deer meat in my brain thinking about veggie soup made with venison. And you have to admit the hairless looks like a little dear. Hoping you had great fun with your visitors...thank you for taking a moment but spending it on me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I guess I had deer meat in my brain thinking about veggie soup made with venison. And you have to admit the hairless looks like a little dear. Hoping you had great fun with your visitors...thank you for taking a moment but spending it on me.


LOL! Glad I'm not losing my marbles.

My visitor came and spent an hour or so with me. Come to find out, he's someone I helped with a water turtle years ago when I used to belong to the YahooGroups. So he's known me a long time. He's also a member here, but only reads, doesn't post. He seemed to enjoy his visit, and appreciated seeing all my tortoises. We had a nice visit.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> If they’re female: Vera, Nadya, Lyuba — short for Vera, Nadezhda, Lyubov (Faith, Hope, Love).


Faith, Hope, Love is both genders. That's really a beautiful present.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Glad I'm not losing my marbles.
> 
> My visitor came and spent an hour or so with me. Come to find out, he's someone I helped with a water turtle years ago when I used to belong to the YahooGroups. So he's known me a long time. He's also a member here, but only reads, doesn't post. He seemed to enjoy his visit, and appreciated seeing all my tortoises. We had a nice visit.


Im glad you had a peaceful day. You deserve it. As far as marbles go...I have 0 left...its too bad he doesn't post...since he's an older friend and turtle owner I'm sure he's seen something worth looking at..


----------



## Cheryl Hills

So, here they are. My baby dinosaurs!
1 Blonco, 10 grams
He has already gained 2 grams , so, 12 grams






2 unnamed, 12 grams






3 Eightball, 13 grams







All have perfect little scutes.


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> So, here they are. My baby dinosaurs!
> 1 Blonco, 10 grams
> He has already gained 2 grams , so, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261657
> View attachment 261658
> 
> 
> 
> 2 unnamed, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261659
> View attachment 261660
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Eightball, 13 grams
> 
> View attachment 261661
> View attachment 261662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All have perfect little scutes.



SO cute!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. 

This is a “see ya laters post” as I really must knuckle under and get stuff done for the trade show. I will try to pop in occasionally to dust and polish Montgomery as he does like the attention, but will have to behave myself and not spend too much time on the interweb for the next three weeks. 

Have fun!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Actually, wifey carved Mr Santa on the left AND painted the eyes in...hmmm. I saw a new look for a snowman in an old wood carving magazine that I had squirreled away. Might try doing one of these guys next. Not as symmetrical...but the same idea. Taller floppy hat, long scarf, pointy carrot nose.
> 
> View attachment 261577



Your wifey is great carver too! [emoji54] 
Good for you to squirrel away useful things. For me it would be nuts.... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> I just got back my DNA report!!!
> It’s what I was told growing up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261575



How exciting to locate where your ancestors came from!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Daughter got her drivers license today.. I’m so proud of her but now I’ll be a nervous wreck until I’m more confident in her driving abilities [emoji51]
> View attachment 261601
> 
> View attachment 261602



Congratulations!!! She’ll be a great driver, I’m sure. (Better than myself at any rate.)


It’s a big car to drive. Though it’s probably about average in Texas [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 261611
> 
> Happy Monday friends [emoji851]



And Happy Tuesday, Noel! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha that's what I look like before I get my coffee.



Great to put a face to the name! 
[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> When I find a decaf that I can brew from beans: 1. That have become decaf by natural ways like water and 2. From a type that tastes good...I'll have my morning cup and use decaf. I'll still look like that elderly deer though...



If you find that kind of a decaf, please let me know. For now, decaf has a blasphemous ring to it... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Tidgys dad is the post I saw and decided to try and join in the fun. I was also wondering out of curiosity if Sabine was able to get a total of all tortoises being cared for by TFO. Tidgys dad must be brumating.



We’ll probably sooner learn whether the Wool Spider really exists than we work out the total number of tortoises on the TFO [emoji33][emoji33]

What I’d also like to know is whether there’s a ceiling in the CDR... And what @DE42 found in the catacombs the day he returned in new woolen underwear...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Glad I'm not losing my marbles.
> 
> My visitor came and spent an hour or so with me. Come to find out, he's someone I helped with a water turtle years ago when I used to belong to the YahooGroups. So he's known me a long time. He's also a member here, but only reads, doesn't post. He seemed to enjoy his visit, and appreciated seeing all my tortoises. We had a nice visit.



That’s sweet. I’d love to be able to visit you someday too.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> So, here they are. My baby dinosaurs!
> 1 Blonco, 10 grams
> He has already gained 2 grams , so, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261657
> View attachment 261658
> 
> 
> 
> 2 unnamed, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261659
> View attachment 261660
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Eightball, 13 grams
> 
> View attachment 261661
> View attachment 261662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All have perfect little scutes.



They’re so cute, Cheryl!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> This is a “see ya laters post” as I really must knuckle under and get stuff done for the trade show. I will try to pop in occasionally to dust and polish Montgomery as he does like the attention, but will have to behave myself and not spend too much time on the interweb for the next three weeks.
> 
> Have fun!



Good luck with all your work and the trade show, Linda! We’ll make sure to tell Montgomery you’ll be back for cuddles.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All.

Our crazy weather continues - no rain today and temps will reach near 60 today, some 20 degrees above “normal”. But, Father Frost is slip siding this way and the weather prognosticators are predicting a few inches of snow Saturday into Sunday.

The plan today is to get a few hours out on the water - see if i can chase down some Tundra Swans.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Adam has periods away from the forum due to needing to do things in the real world. We all come and go from time to time


I haven't been online as much as I'd like to lately. Real world requiring more attention the last few days. I see I have a lot of catching up to do...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All.
> 
> Our crazy weather continues - no rain today and temps will reach near 60 today, some 20 degrees above “normal”. But, Father Frost is slip siding this way and the weather prognosticators are predicting a few inches of snow Saturday into Sunday.
> 
> The plan today is to get a few hours out on the water - see if i can chase down some Tundra Swans.


You're probably safer in the water than on land. On land, sometimes the swans chase YOU!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> This pig thing is really catching on!


When Chinese New Year comes up in February, isn't it supposed to be the Year of the Pig?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Me too! Not a fan of duck or turkey in general though.


I'm not a fan of poultry in general, food-wise, personally. I'm probably just weird. If I had to eat poultry, I'd probably start with emu... Fairly confident it doesn't taste like chicken.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I've missed you guys! I think there's at least one new roomie I need to introduce myself to and say hi.

Still working my way through the posts since the weekend.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It may have been farmed in Europe. There are a few European farms. There's certainly one in France


I wasn't aware of there being any alligator farms in Europe. How interesting!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Daughter got her drivers license today.. I’m so proud of her but now I’ll be a nervous wreck until I’m more confident in her driving abilities [emoji51]
> View attachment 261601
> 
> View attachment 261602


Wow ! Congrats.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Tidgys dad is the post I saw and decided to try and join in the fun. I was also wondering out of curiosity if Sabine was able to get a total of all tortoises being cared for by TFO. Tidgys dad must be brumating.


Ahhh, you meant the thread about all tortoises we have on TFO. That was me who started the thread and yes, it seems that some people are unwilling to count ....
Brumating is the right word for what Tidgys dad did now.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> So, here they are. My baby dinosaurs!
> 1 Blonco, 10 grams
> He has already gained 2 grams , so, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261657
> View attachment 261658
> 
> 
> 
> 2 unnamed, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261659
> View attachment 261660
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Eightball, 13 grams
> 
> View attachment 261661
> View attachment 261662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All have perfect little scutes.


Lovely little creatures
Russians are so round. Looks funny !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And Happy Tuesday, Noel! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 261691


AGREE !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon rommies.
We have heavy rain in Germany and it is a little bit stormy. Very nasty weather. I avoid to go out..... My cats and dogs hate the weather too.
I am going to make a fire in the wood stove. I hate cold weather and rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheryl Hills said:


> So, here they are. My baby dinosaurs!
> 1 Blonco, 10 grams
> He has already gained 2 grams , so, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261657
> View attachment 261658
> 
> 
> 
> 2 unnamed, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261659
> View attachment 261660
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Eightball, 13 grams
> 
> View attachment 261661
> View attachment 261662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All have perfect little scutes.


They're just so darned cute!!



JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> This is a “see ya laters post” as I really must knuckle under and get stuff done for the trade show. I will try to pop in occasionally to dust and polish Montgomery as he does like the attention, but will have to behave myself and not spend too much time on the interweb for the next three weeks.
> 
> Have fun!


You'll be missed. I count on you helping beginners that are across the pond from me.


Kristoff said:


> That’s sweet. I’d love to be able to visit you someday too.


And I would love to have you! 



Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All.
> 
> Our crazy weather continues - no rain today and temps will reach near 60 today, some 20 degrees above “normal”. But, Father Frost is slip siding this way and the weather prognosticators are predicting a few inches of snow Saturday into Sunday.
> 
> The plan today is to get a few hours out on the water - see if i can chase down some Tundra Swans.


It's been beautiful here. I didn't make a fire in the wood stove yesterday, and I'm not going to need one today either. But we're expecting more rain tomorrow.



Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon rommies.
> We have heavy rain in Germany and it is a little bit stormy. Very nasty weather. I avoid to go out..... My cats and dogs hate the weather too.
> I am going to make a fire in the wood stove. I hate cold weather and rain.


Well, try to keep warm, and cuddle up with all the kitties so they stay warm too! I love a fire in the woodstove!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ahhh, you meant the thread about all tortoises we have on TFO. That was me who started the thread and yes, it seems that some people are unwilling to count ....
> ...



Sorry!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> ...
> 
> And I would love to have you!
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!!!!! Let me check for the tickets! Oh, THAT much??? Oh dear  

If I do manage to come someday, Yvonne, please don’t clean the house or the tort yard on my account. But you could make a pie or something for the tea. Would never say no to that!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And back from a morning”s paddle. Lots of Canada Geese, Mallard Ducks, large flocks of I think Buffle Heads, and two small flocks and some single pairs of Tundra Swans. These swans have massive wingspans, and require a long runway to get airborne.

Here’s one pix...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Lovely little creatures
> Russians are so round. Looks funny !


Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> And back from a morning”s paddle. Lots of Canada Geese, Mallard Ducks, large flocks of I think Buffle Heads, and two small flocks and some single pairs of Tundra Swans. These swans have massive wingspans, and require a long runway to get airborne.
> 
> Here’s one pix...
> 
> View attachment 261705


Sheesh! Look at that sky!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some more nice sky and clouds and reflections


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Some more nice sky and clouds and reflections
> 
> View attachment 261712



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Yay!!!!! Let me check for the tickets! Oh, THAT much??? Oh dear
> 
> If I do manage to come someday, Yvonne, please don’t clean the house or the tort yard on my account. But you could make a pie or something for the tea. Would never say no to that!


Well, I suppose you could fly to the East Coast of the U.S., and we could make a road trip from there...stop in Louisiana, Texas, and Arizona on the way... 

I get the feeling you might have to fly up north first... Pick up a few more regulars...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Ahhh, you meant the thread about all tortoises we have on TFO. That was me who started the thread and yes, it seems that some people are unwilling to count ....
> Brumating is the right word for what Tidgys dad did now.


Yes Tidgys dad is still sticking his head out now and then. Even when he doesn't have enough time. Your tortoise count is the first thing I see when I open the tortoise forum thing on my home screen. I'm so happy to have found this place because it's really helping me understand what I'm doing right. But more important what I'm doing wrong. I read every question from new members because the messages from older members helps me just as much as it does them....and the cold dark room can get really interesting...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Not at our Drunken Penguin bar, I hope! [emoji33]
> Sabine’s Silly and Willy, the penguins, are the only birds I could welcome in the CDR.


I don't think I've heard the story behind the penguins... @Bee62 Sabine, how did Silly and Willy come about?

Now, I do have a tuxedo cat (the one Loki's offspring adopted and trained) named Whoosh. It's possible he's that dark blur chasing after the Wool Spider (if she exists). If she does exist, I think he wants more cat toys...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes Tidgys dad is still sticking his head out now and then. Even when he doesn't have enough time. Your tortoise count is the first thing I see when I open the tortoise forum thing on my home screen. I'm so happy to have found this place because it's really helping me understand what I'm doing right. But more important what I'm doing wrong. I read every question from new members because the messages from older members helps me just as much as it does them....and the cold dark room can get really interesting...


The CDR is a great place to hang out... We span the globe, so there's almost always someone awake and online.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> So pretty...maybe the geese just decided to have a drink somewhere else.


Now don't give the geese any ideas about drinking... Especially during nesting season. They're not allowed to take up outside our bar...


----------



## Maro2Bear

The interesting thing about kayaking the same general areas time and time again is that, like with many things, it’s always changing. Sun, rain, wind, Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter. High tide, low tide. Lots of birds or none. Clouds a plenty or none. People on boats or none or some. Tomorrow brings high winds coupled with arctic temps, we won’t know what’s around the bend.

Speaking of bends. This big old log recently floated here and is now stuck on this little peninsula. There are even markings every few feet where beavers have made an attempt to chew this thing up.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> We’ll probably sooner learn whether the Wool Spider really exists than we work out the total number of tortoises on the TFO [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> What I’d also like to know is whether there’s a ceiling in the CDR... And what @DE42 found in the catacombs the day he returned in new woolen underwear...


I think that's why no one wants to count. Sorry Sabine. I don't know if I can count that high and I'm hoping and praying I can't.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I suppose you could fly to the East Coast of the U.S., and we could make a road trip from there...stop in Louisiana, Texas, and Arizona on the way...
> 
> I get the feeling you might have to fly up north first... Pick up a few more regulars...


I think flying lessons and renting a plane might be the cheapest way to go. Looking forward to our visit!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The interesting thing about kayaking the same general areas time and time again is that, like with many things, it’s always changing. Sun, rain, wind, Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter. High tide, low tide. Lots of birds or none. Clouds a plenty or none. People on boats or none or some. Tomorrow brings high winds coupled with arctic temps, we won’t know what’s around the bend.
> 
> Speaking of bends. This big old log recently floated here and is now stuck on this little peninsula. There are even markings every few feet where beavers have made an attempt to chew this thing up.
> 
> View attachment 261719


Cool. If you have a warm day the turtles have diving board.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I knew I was right. The cats just love you. I'm could be wrong but I've never seen opossums going after cats. I've seen them live with raccoons also.


Oh, that reminds me... Loki's first litter (of four) all have the same baby daddy, and she picked out the most gorgeous tomcat in the neighborhood. Big, fluffy, blue eyes, flame point... Looks like the Great Abominable Snow Kitty...who lives in Florida, no less!

Back then, Loki was a feral outside cat, and we put food out on the front porch for her. Her suitor would occasionally drop by to share some of the cat food on the porch. There was one opossum that liked to come up onto the porch after dark for the cat food. It was big enough that most cats gave it a wide berth. Until one evening...

When Loki's great big fluffy Behemoth Casanova of a tomcat..... made the opossum back down. At night. From the food. From the porch. He did the unthinkable, and he didn't have to use his claws or teeth to do it, either.

This would be the sire of Dragon, Cattley, Wampa, and Pixie.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Now don't give the geese any ideas about drinking... Especially during nesting season. They're not allowed to take up outside our bar...


Yea it could get really slippery from snow and ice...and all the other crap. Canadian geese have decided they love Ohio...even in the winter.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, that reminds me... Loki's first litter (of four) all have the same baby daddy, and she picked out the most gorgeous tomcat in the neighborhood. Big, fluffy, blue eyes, flame point... Looks like the Great Abominable Snow Kitty...who lives in Florida, no less!
> 
> Back then, Loki was a feral outside cat, and we put food out on the front porch for her. Her suitor would occasionally drop by to share some of the cat food on the porch. There was one opossum that liked to come up onto the porch after dark for the cat food. It was big enough that most cats gave it a wide berth. Until one evening...
> 
> When Loki's great big fluffy Behemoth Casanova of a tomcat..... made the opossum back down. At night. From the food. From the porch. He did the unthinkable, and he didn't have to use his claws or teeth to do it, either.
> 
> This would be the sire of Dragon, Cattley, Wampa, and Pixie.


Yes. I think Yvonne G's cats just like her. And when the cats are away the opossum will eat the leftovers. Along with the raccoons etc...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> The interesting thing about kayaking the same general areas time and time again is that, like with many things, it’s always changing. Sun, rain, wind, Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter. High tide, low tide. Lots of birds or none. Clouds a plenty or none. People on boats or none or some. Tomorrow brings high winds coupled with arctic temps, we won’t know what’s around the bend.
> 
> Speaking of bends. This big old log recently floated here and is now stuck on this little peninsula. There are even markings every few feet where beavers have made an attempt to chew this thing up.
> 
> View attachment 261719


Apparently we DO have beavers in North Florida, but I've never seen one, myself. Not sure if I'd believe the person who told me, except it was a wildlife rehab veterinarian, and the reported beaver was road kill, so I'm confident she got the identification right.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I suppose you could fly to the East Coast of the U.S., and we could make a road trip from there...stop in Louisiana, Texas, and Arizona on the way...
> 
> I get the feeling you might have to fly up north first... Pick up a few more regulars...



Hell YES!! TORTOISE rd trip!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

The new little one is coming along nicely. Gaining weight, and no fear.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

EllieMay said:


> Hell YES!! TORTOISE rd trip!!!


I'd like to take my tortoise on a road trip. Only problem.... he sucks riding shotgun and always insists on driving.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Going to be cold, dark, wet and windy the next few days with the dreaded S*N*O*W forecast for the weekend.

Time to draw up and get another Mr Snowman ready for this world.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The new little one is coming along nicely. Gaining weight, and no fear.



Precious!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> I'd like to take my tortoise on a road trip. Only problem.... he sucks riding shotgun and always insists on driving.



The roads have become a treacherous place !! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Going to be cold, dark, wet and windy the next few days with the dreaded S*N*O*W forecast for the weekend.
> 
> Time to draw up and get another Mr Snowman ready for this world.
> 
> View attachment 261731



Can’t wait to see the new addition! Hope you get Wife to do Mrs Snowman to match!!


----------



## Cathie G

Mizcreant said:


> I'd like to take my tortoise on a road trip. Only problem.... he sucks riding shotgun and always insists on driving.


Don't get me started bout teenage mutant ninjas wanting to drive.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Apparently we DO have beavers in North Florida, but I've never seen one, myself. Not sure if I'd believe the person who told me, except it was a wildlife rehab veterinarian, and the reported beaver was road kill, so I'm confident she got the identification right.


Yea I was told there's no bears in southern Ohio but it sure looked like a bar to me!?!?!?Maybe it was just an occidental incident.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I suppose you could fly to the East Coast of the U.S., and we could make a road trip from there...stop in Louisiana, Texas, and Arizona on the way...
> 
> I get the feeling you might have to fly up north first... Pick up a few more regulars...



I love that idea. Would you join me?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I think flying lessons and renting a plane might be the cheapest way to go. Looking forward to our visit!



Or finding a flying carpet. But I hear traveling on it can get quite rugged...


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, that reminds me... Loki's first litter (of four) all have the same baby daddy, and she picked out the most gorgeous tomcat in the neighborhood. Big, fluffy, blue eyes, flame point... Looks like the Great Abominable Snow Kitty...who lives in Florida, no less!
> 
> Back then, Loki was a feral outside cat, and we put food out on the front porch for her. Her suitor would occasionally drop by to share some of the cat food on the porch. There was one opossum that liked to come up onto the porch after dark for the cat food. It was big enough that most cats gave it a wide berth. Until one evening...
> 
> When Loki's great big fluffy Behemoth Casanova of a tomcat..... made the opossum back down. At night. From the food. From the porch. He did the unthinkable, and he didn't have to use his claws or teeth to do it, either.
> 
> This would be the sire of Dragon, Cattley, Wampa, and Pixie.



Love reading up on family histories! [emoji23][emoji76]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Yea it could get really slippery from snow and ice...and all the other crap. Canadian geese have decided they love Ohio...even in the winter.



It’s south for them...  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The new little one is coming along nicely. Gaining weight, and no fear.



She’s so cute. Working on getting Large  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> I'd like to take my tortoise on a road trip. Only problem.... he sucks riding shotgun and always insists on driving.



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji23]

Mine never failed to point out that my idea of taking them for a ride was full of poop... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji217][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Going to be cold, dark, wet and windy the next few days with the dreaded S*N*O*W forecast for the weekend.
> 
> Time to draw up and get another Mr Snowman ready for this world.
> 
> View attachment 261731



Maybe you should start carving sandcastles to make the cold go away?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> The roads have become a treacherous place !! [emoji33][emoji33]



Not a reference to your daughter now legally driving, I hope? [emoji33]
(Just teasing [emoji6][emoji173]️)


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Don't get me started bout teenage mutant ninjas wanting to drive.



OK, OK, we’ve joked enough about Heather’s daughter! 
[emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Daughter’s on the mend and back to school today. I have some chores to do, and a meeting at the school in the afternoon. And I really need to get back into the work mode after the holidays. Your cards are the only thing remaining after and reminding me about Christmas.


----------



## Kristoff

A nostalgic note from me. During this latest visit to Turkey, I didn’t get to see Dost, the stray Anatolian shepherd that had adopted us. Reportedly, he doesn’t stop by too often anymore, and he has apparently grown quite old. 

He was already getting old when we lived there, which led some younger dogs to believe occasionally that they could attack him and which made me get involved in dog fights, together with my trusty broom... 

I really love that dog and miss him a lot. One of the many good reasons why I didn’t want to leave Turkey. But even together, those good reasons didn’t outweigh the only reason why leaving was and is the right decision.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I love that idea. Would you join me?


Of course!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yes Tidgys dad is still sticking his head out now and then. Even when he doesn't have enough time. Your tortoise count is the first thing I see when I open the tortoise forum thing on my home screen. I'm so happy to have found this place because it's really helping me understand what I'm doing right. But more important what I'm doing wrong. I read every question from new members because the messages from older members helps me just as much as it does them....and the cold dark room can get really interesting...


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think I've heard the story behind the penguins... @Bee62 Sabine, how did Silly and Willy come about?
> 
> Now, I do have a tuxedo cat (the one Loki's offspring adopted and trained) named Whoosh. It's possible he's that dark blur chasing after the Wool Spider (if she exists). If she does exist, I think he wants more cat toys...


I`ve introduced Silly & Willy to the Cold Dark Room with Adam`s permission. I think it was in 2017. Since then they are living here but mostly unseen by other members. I feed them and take care of them. Nice creatures they are. Adam loves penguins too. That is why he had allowed me to take them into the CDR.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I think that's why no one wants to count. Sorry Sabine. I don't know if I can count that high and I'm hoping and praying I can't.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

Wind and rain blew in overnight. Temperatures are plumetting. Snowfall knocking at our back door. Time to top up the bird feeders, dig out the snow shovel. Stock the fridge.

Yesterday looked more like early October than early January.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, that reminds me... Loki's first litter (of four) all have the same baby daddy, and she picked out the most gorgeous tomcat in the neighborhood. Big, fluffy, blue eyes, flame point... Looks like the Great Abominable Snow Kitty...who lives in Florida, no less!
> 
> Back then, Loki was a feral outside cat, and we put food out on the front porch for her. Her suitor would occasionally drop by to share some of the cat food on the porch. There was one opossum that liked to come up onto the porch after dark for the cat food. It was big enough that most cats gave it a wide berth. Until one evening...
> 
> When Loki's great big fluffy Behemoth Casanova of a tomcat..... made the opossum back down. At night. From the food. From the porch. He did the unthinkable, and he didn't have to use his claws or teeth to do it, either.
> 
> This would be the sire of Dragon, Cattley, Wampa, and Pixie.


Funny story, - but not for the opossum.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 261754
> 
> 
> A nostalgic note from me. During this latest visit to Turkey, I didn’t get to see Dost, the stray Anatolian shepherd that had adopted us. Reportedly, he doesn’t stop by too often anymore, and he has apparently grown quite old.
> 
> He was already getting old when we lived there, which led some younger dogs to believe occasionally that they could attack him and which made me get involved in dog fights, together with my trusty broom...
> 
> I really love that dog and miss him a lot. One of the many good reasons why I didn’t want to leave Turkey. But even together, those good reasons didn’t outweigh the only reason why leaving was and is the right decision.


That is sad. Do you think Dost is dead ? Stray dogs and stray cats are living a cruel and dangerous life everywhere. You have made the only and right decision to leave Turkey for the life of your daughter, I know.


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The new little one is coming along nicely. Gaining weight, and no fear.


Large Marge is looking good. Nice baby ! Eating in your hand is really not a sign of shyness. Lovely !


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Or finding a flying carpet. But I hear traveling on it can get quite rugged...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Not a reference to your daughter now legally driving, I hope? [emoji33]
> (Just teasing [emoji6][emoji173]️)



Oh but your so right!!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]between teenagers and tortoises, only the brave can venture forward!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> OK, OK, we’ve joked enough about Heather’s daughter!
> [emoji33]



But I wasn’t through yet [emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Daughter’s on the mend and back to school today. I have some chores to do, and a meeting at the school in the afternoon. And I really need to get back into the work mode after the holidays. Your cards are the only thing remaining after and reminding me about Christmas.



So glad the strep has been squashed! Enjoy your day easing back into normalcy...[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Wind and rain blew in overnight. Temperatures are plumetting. Snowfall knocking at our back door. Time to top up the bird feeders, dig out the snow shovel. Stock the fridge.
> 
> Yesterday looked more like early October than early January.
> 
> View attachment 261760



Stunning as always.. I’m not meant for the colder states but the pictures sure are nice!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That is sad. Do you think Dost is dead ? Stray dogs and stray cats are living a cruel and dangerous life everywhere. You have made the only and right decision to leave Turkey for the life of your daughter, I know.



Maybe not yet, but I doubt I’ll see him again. 

I didn’t mean to make you sad, but I keep thinking about my four-legged loved ones, and it’s important for me to remember them. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> But I wasn’t through yet [emoji20]



Go ahead then. [emoji23] It would really drive the point home. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since I have mentioned Tundra Swan sightings many times, here’s one pix of a rather vocal and graceful pair eyeing up their Winter B&B in the woodlands.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Stunning as always.. I’m not meant for the colder states but the pictures sure are nice!



You could publish a coffee table book with these photos!!
@Maro2Bear


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Daughter got her drivers license today.. I’m so proud of her but now I’ll be a nervous wreck until I’m more confident in her driving abilities [emoji51]
> View attachment 261601
> 
> View attachment 261602


Well done. If she is like her mother she has a sensible head on her shoulders.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> So, here they are. My baby dinosaurs!
> 1 Blonco, 10 grams
> He has already gained 2 grams , so, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261657
> View attachment 261658
> 
> 
> 
> 2 unnamed, 12 grams
> 
> View attachment 261659
> View attachment 261660
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Eightball, 13 grams
> 
> View attachment 261661
> View attachment 261662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All have perfect little scutes.


Oh They are just gorgeous. Adorable.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> This is a “see ya laters post” as I really must knuckle under and get stuff done for the trade show. I will try to pop in occasionally to dust and polish Montgomery as he does like the attention, but will have to behave myself and not spend too much time on the interweb for the next three weeks.
> 
> Have fun!


Oh sorry I missed you. Good luck with the trade show.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The interesting thing about kayaking the same general areas time and time again is that, like with many things, it’s always changing. Sun, rain, wind, Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter. High tide, low tide. Lots of birds or none. Clouds a plenty or none. People on boats or none or some. Tomorrow brings high winds coupled with arctic temps, we won’t know what’s around the bend.
> 
> Speaking of bends. This big old log recently floated here and is now stuck on this little peninsula. There are even markings every few feet where beavers have made an attempt to chew this thing up.
> 
> View attachment 261719


What a stunning photo.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, that reminds me... Loki's first litter (of four) all have the same baby daddy, and she picked out the most gorgeous tomcat in the neighborhood. Big, fluffy, blue eyes, flame point... Looks like the Great Abominable Snow Kitty...who lives in Florida, no less!
> 
> Back then, Loki was a feral outside cat, and we put food out on the front porch for her. Her suitor would occasionally drop by to share some of the cat food on the porch. There was one opossum that liked to come up onto the porch after dark for the cat food. It was big enough that most cats gave it a wide berth. Until one evening...
> 
> When Loki's great big fluffy Behemoth Casanova of a tomcat..... made the opossum back down. At night. From the food. From the porch. He did the unthinkable, and he didn't have to use his claws or teeth to do it, either.
> 
> This would be the sire of Dragon, Cattley, Wampa, and Pixie.


Brave Daddy.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The new little one is coming along nicely. Gaining weight, and no fear.


Marge is just so cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Since I have mentioned Tundra Swan sightings many times, here’s one pix of a rather vocal and graceful pair eyeing up their Winter B&B in the woodlands.
> 
> View attachment 261762


So beautiful...you're doubly blessed.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 261754
> 
> 
> A nostalgic note from me. During this latest visit to Turkey, I didn’t get to see Dost, the stray Anatolian shepherd that had adopted us. Reportedly, he doesn’t stop by too often anymore, and he has apparently grown quite old.
> 
> He was already getting old when we lived there, which led some younger dogs to believe occasionally that they could attack him and which made me get involved in dog fights, together with my trusty broom...
> 
> I really love that dog and miss him a lot. One of the many good reasons why I didn’t want to leave Turkey. But even together, those good reasons didn’t outweigh the only reason why leaving was and is the right decision.


Oh Shame Lena. Big electronic hugs.


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. Good Wednesday Everyone. I have been a little AWOL lately. I see that everyone is having a good time and all the new little babies are doing well. Jarrod is back at school so it is back to covering books again etc. Have fun everyone.

Montgomery i need some hot chocolate please. Where are you?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow squalls here this afternoon, including a period of frozen rain, snow, hail mix. Aaagh Father Frost.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> OK, OK, we’ve joked enough about Heather’s daughter!
> [emoji33]


Actually I wasn't. Heather's daughter is a lovely young lady.
I want her boots.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh but your so right!!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]between teenagers and tortoises, only the brave can venture forward!


Too true.


----------



## Momof4

I really need to start dinner Mr!!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The CDR is a great place to hang out... We span the globe, so there's almost always someone awake and online.


Yes. Sometimes I just need someone to play with. It's nice. Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Oh They are just gorgeous. Adorable.


Thanks


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I really need to start dinner Mr!!
> View attachment 261826


How could you!? Someone else should start dinner untill the little darling Mr decides to wake up.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well done. If she is like her mother she has a sensible head on her shoulders.



So nice of you to say!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Actually I wasn't. Heather's daughter is a lovely young lady.
> I want her boots.



Awww, thank you... but.....FAT CHANCE!! She finally got feet big enough so we can share shoes, but do you think I can touch those???? They are like gold to her [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Chuckles for the day


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame Lena. Big electronic hugs.



Thank you, Carol! Missed you yesterday.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. Good Wednesday Everyone. I have been a little AWOL lately. I see that everyone is having a good time and all the new little babies are doing well. Jarrod is back at school so it is back to covering books again etc. Have fun everyone.
> 
> Montgomery i need some hot chocolate please. Where are you?



He’s been hiding in a corner ever since @JoesMum said she won’t be here every day. Give him a cuddle if you find him.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow squalls here this afternoon, including a period of frozen rain, snow, hail mix. Aaagh Father Frost.



Sounds like you’d rather be back in some of the warmer countries you’ve lived in before. Here it’s about 0C/32F but sunny!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Actually I wasn't. Heather's daughter is a lovely young lady.
> I want her boots.



[emoji23][emoji23] 

I think only teenage children of tort moms and dads get to wear those.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I really need to start dinner Mr!!
> View attachment 261826



Not his dinner, obviously! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Sometimes I just need someone to play with. It's nice. Thanks.



What games do you like? Our session of blind man’s buff in the CDR didn’t end very well, if I remember correctly: the hedgehogs and armadillos kept getting in the way.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> So nice of you to say!



Carol is very nice. Unlike some other roommates, who just went on teasing you... It wasn’t me, of course — you just might have thought so in the dark! [emoji56]
[emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
I miss Linda @JoesMum not checking in early every morning. And Carol seems busy too. We get a bit of sunshine today. I’m loving it. It’s cold, but I’ll take that over darkness anytime. 
Have a great Thursday, everyone!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Carol is very nice. Unlike some other roommates, who just went on teasing you... It wasn’t me, of course — you just might have thought so in the dark! [emoji56]
> [emoji6]



LOL! Your humor vastly amuses me and my thoughts run parallel to yours anyway.. all in good fun Lena.. there is no shortage of love in my family so we are thick skinned... but i think daughter would sure avoid us together[emoji57]. Your Post about the dog made me so sad for you and him that I couldn’t even give a decent reply btw..... I “get” you!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Thursday! I’ve now started the countdown to Friday (cause I can easily manage 1)[emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> LOL! Your humor vastly amuses me and my thoughts run parallel to yours anyway.. all in good fun Lena.. there is no shortage of love in my family so we are thick skinned... but i think daughter would sure avoid us together[emoji57]. Your Post about the dog made me so sad for you and him that I couldn’t even give a decent reply btw..... I “get” you!



Thank you, Heather. [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Maybe not yet, but I doubt I’ll see him again.
> 
> I didn’t mean to make you sad, but I keep thinking about my four-legged loved ones, and it’s important for me to remember them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


How far is Alanya or Gazipaza away from where your old 4-legged friend lives ? I am asking because I knew a German organisation that takes stray dogs and cats under their care in an animal shelter. @Kristoff


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Not his dinner, obviously! [emoji23]



You’re right about that!!

He comes up on my chest with his head rubbing on me while scratching at me!! So annoying but so cute!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Awww, thank you... but.....FAT CHANCE!! She finally got feet big enough so we can share shoes, but do you think I can touch those???? They are like gold to her [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


She has to sleep sometimes...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bbbrrrrrrrrr. We went from 60 the other day to 32 and high winds today. Brrrrr. No kayaking. But, no rain either!

Happy Thursday...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> What games do you like? Our session of blind man’s buff in the CDR didn’t end very well, if I remember correctly: the hedgehogs and armadillos kept getting in the way.


I love a good game of "play on words" even if the joke's on me. I especially love hearing about the experiences of real people. I've always been told I'm a good listener. What's amazing is they have someone to listen and I have gained more light.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> What games do you like? Our session of blind man’s buff in the CDR didn’t end very well, if I remember correctly: the hedgehogs and armadillos kept getting in the way.


I do have to ask...How did you rescue the little critters?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I think only teenage children of tort moms and dads get to wear those.


Yea cause turdess moms and dads are right there when the critters need them. Hoping and praying...


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I really need to start dinner Mr!!
> View attachment 261826


Just a few more minutes please!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Chuckles for the day
> View attachment 261847
> 
> 
> View attachment 261848


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Carol! Missed you yesterday.


Sorry. I have been enjoying my holiday and doing diddly squat. I.e catching up on books and tv series. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> He’s been hiding in a corner ever since @JoesMum said she won’t be here every day. Give him a cuddle if you find him.


Will do.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Bbbrrrrrrrrr. We went from 60 the other day to 32 and high winds today. Brrrrr. No kayaking. But, no rain either!
> 
> Happy Thursday...


Happy Thursday.


----------



## CarolM

Wow, that was a short catch up. Happy Friday everyone. On the agenda today are the post office (hopefully my tortoise has arrived and some data loggers that I am expecting) and then dentist. Guess which one I am looking forward to. Have fun.
I gave montgomery a cuddle but he still misses Linda and Adam.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday!!! I’m off for half a day of work today and then One of my long time girl friends is coming to spend the weekend with me. Funny story how we met. I was staying with my mom about 10yrs ago while in the process of buying a house. She only had a couple acres and I had a temporary fence set up for my horse but I had to shovel poop daily so I didn’t mess her yard up. So one day I was outside shoveling poop and this short petite blonde lady walks over and without a word, just starts shoveling poop. I was shocked and asked “Lady, what are you doing” she replied “ the faster I help you get this poop shoveled, the faster we can have a beer and get to know each other” we have been friends ever since. ! Through divorce for her, marriage for me, and several states in between. Our daughters are the same age and grew very close as well..
I’m so excited!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!! I’m off for half a day of work today and then One of my long time girl friends is coming to spend the weekend with me. Funny story how we met. I was staying with my mom about 10yrs ago while in the process of buying a house. She only had a couple acres and I had a temporary fence set up for my horse but I had to shovel poop daily so I didn’t mess her yard up. So one day I was outside shoveling poop and this short petite blonde lady walks over and without a word, just starts shoveling poop. I was shocked and asked “Lady, what are you doing” she replied “ the faster I help you get this poop shoveled, the faster we can have a beer and get to know each other” we have been friends ever since. ! Through divorce for her, marriage for me, and several states in between. Our daughters are the same age and grew very close as well..
> I’m so excited!!!


That is such a nice story. And definitely a keeper as a friend. Enjoy your catch up.


----------



## CarolM

So there were no data loggers nor a tortoise. I will carry on waiting and hoping.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!! I’m off for half a day of work today and then One of my long time girl friends is coming to spend the weekend with me. Funny story how we met. I was staying with my mom about 10yrs ago while in the process of buying a house. She only had a couple acres and I had a temporary fence set up for my horse but I had to shovel poop daily so I didn’t mess her yard up. So one day I was outside shoveling poop and this short petite blonde lady walks over and without a word, just starts shoveling poop. I was shocked and asked “Lady, what are you doing” she replied “ the faster I help you get this poop shoveled, the faster we can have a beer and get to know each other” we have been friends ever since. ! Through divorce for her, marriage for me, and several states in between. Our daughters are the same age and grew very close as well..
> I’m so excited!!!



Great story!! Have fun and keep us posted on your shenanigans [emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Wow, that was a short catch up. Happy Friday everyone. On the agenda today are the post office (hopefully my tortoise has arrived and some data loggers that I am expecting) and then dentist. Guess which one I am looking forward to. Have fun.
> I gave montgomery a cuddle but he still misses Linda and Adam.



Your parcel would be great news!!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 261962



Didn’t realize it had a name on it[emoji847]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!! I’m off for half a day of work today and then One of my long time girl friends is coming to spend the weekend with me. Funny story how we met. I was staying with my mom about 10yrs ago while in the process of buying a house. She only had a couple acres and I had a temporary fence set up for my horse but I had to shovel poop daily so I didn’t mess her yard up. So one day I was outside shoveling poop and this short petite blonde lady walks over and without a word, just starts shoveling poop. I was shocked and asked “Lady, what are you doing” she replied “ the faster I help you get this poop shoveled, the faster we can have a beer and get to know each other” we have been friends ever since. ! Through divorce for her, marriage for me, and several states in between. Our daughters are the same age and grew very close as well..
> I’m so excited!!!




Happy Friday. That sounds like start of a joke. “So, a lady walked over and started shoveling poop.” I asked her...


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Sorry. I have been enjoying my holiday and doing diddly squat. I.e catching up on books and tv series. [emoji3]



I just finished a book that I really enjoyed! Has anyone read this? 
I read it in two days!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Didn’t realize it had a name on it[emoji847]


Well, 'Astrid' happens to be my fourth middle name, so I figured it was a personal message just for me (not)!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I just finished a book that I really enjoyed! Has anyone read this?
> I read it in two days!
> View attachment 261963


If it's not a murder mystery, a cozy mystery or a cooking mystery, it's not in my repertoire! I should have said, "If it's not free on bookbub.com it's not in my repertoire!"


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just finished a book that I really enjoyed! Has anyone read this?
> I read it in two days!
> View attachment 261963


No. Not read that one at all.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, 'Astrid' happens to be my fourth middle name, so I figured it was a personal message just for me (not)!!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I just finished a book that I really enjoyed! Has anyone read this?
> I read it in two days!
> View attachment 261963



One thousand two hundred and ninety one pages of goodness? Wow. Cover looks great.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> If it's not a murder mystery, a cozy mystery or a cooking mystery, it's not in my repertoire! I should have said, "If it's not free on bookbub.com it's not in my repertoire!"



What’s a cozy mystery?


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> One thousand two hundred and ninety one pages of goodness? Wow. Cover looks great.



Not sure if the pages are exact. I make the font really big because I read at night whim tired. 

It’s about a young girl who grew up living near the swamp and the town shuns her. It follows her life from 3 until about 60. Lots of things happen in between including a little mystery, a little love and triumph. 

I loved it!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday. That sounds like start of a joke. “So, a lady walked over and started shoveling poop.” I asked her...



Such is my life [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I just finished a book that I really enjoyed! Has anyone read this?
> I read it in two days!
> View attachment 261963



I have not read that but I have read others by her... they went Fast!! I will have to check it out


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> What’s a cozy mystery?


No sex or violence, lots of humor.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if the pages are exact. I make the font really big because I read at night whim tired.
> 
> It’s about a young girl who grew up living near the swamp and the town shuns her. It follows her life from 3 until about 60. Lots of things happen in between including a little mystery, a little love and triumph.
> 
> I loved it!!


Sounds interesting.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Sounds interesting.


I must admit I am more a sci-fi fantasy kind of girl. [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

It's Linhdan's birthday today. We haven't seen her in quite a while, however, it looks like she visited on 12/28. I don't remember seeing her then???? at any rate - @Linhdan Nguyen :

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!*​


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> It's Linhdan's birthday today. We haven't seen her in quite a while, however, it looks like she visited on 12/28. I don't remember seeing her then???? at any rate - @Linhdan Nguyen :
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!*​



Yes... a fellow Marylander to boot! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> So there were no data loggers nor a tortoise. I will carry on waiting and hoping.


My, if it is taking that long for a tortoise to arrive, what condition will it be in?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's Linhdan's birthday today. We haven't seen her in quite a while, however, it looks like she visited on 12/28. I don't remember seeing her then???? at any rate - @Linhdan Nguyen :
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!*​


Happy Birthday.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> My, if it is taking that long for a tortoise to arrive, what condition will it be in?


Hopefully still a good one. The problem is that it more than likely sits at the various depots long before moving on to the next one.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday roommates [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 261981
> 
> Happy Friday roommates [emoji4]


Happy Friday to you too.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I have not read that but I have read others by her... they went Fast!! I will have to check it out



I bet you’ll like it.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I have not read that but I have read others by her... they went Fast!! I will have to check it out



Do you remember which one you liked?

Right now I’m reading, Girl, wash your face. 
My first audio book.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a very cold walk at our local wildlife refuge. Lots of active birds, including a few very colorful pairs of American Bluebirds and a very active Red-Headed Woodpecker.

Mixed Beech Hardwood Forest




Very Very Tall Black Pine




A Frozen Goose Pond




Expecting close to 6 inches of snow Saturday into Sunday so we stopped by the local Home Depot to pick up some extra suet cakes.


----------



## Momof4

@LinhdanNguyen


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a very cold walk at our local wildlife refuge. Lots of active birds, including a few very colorful pairs of American Bluebirds and a very active Red-Headed Woodpecker.
> 
> Mixed Beech Hardwood Forest
> 
> View attachment 261994
> 
> 
> Very Very Tall Black Pine
> 
> View attachment 261993
> 
> 
> A Frozen Goose Pond
> 
> View attachment 261992
> 
> 
> Expecting close to 6 inches of snow Saturday into Sunday so we stopped by the local Home Depot to pick up some extra suet cakes.



Oh my goodness!!

We are expecting rain for the next 5 days or so except on Sunday. 
I swear we haven’t had such a wet winter forever!! We’ll take it!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Oh my goodness!!
> 
> We are expecting rain for the next 5 days or so except on Sunday.
> I swear we haven’t had such a wet winter forever!! We’ll take it!!



Great for you....but that rain will be here next week i guess. We’ve had WAY more than we need. Despite frozen temps, our back garden remains squishy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And snow is on its’ way


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Great for you....but that rain will be here next week i guess. We’ve had WAY more than we need. Despite frozen temps, our back garden remains squishy.


My son lives between us (Texas) and he's also complaining of a squishy backyard (with two house dogs - rottweilers and muddy feet).


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> And snow is on its’ way
> 
> View attachment 262006



I want to see your snowy yard!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I want to see your snowy yard!



Snow starts Saturday evening, should be all white Sunday morning. Ground is somewhat frozen, so it might stick around.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Do you remember which one you liked?
> 
> Right now I’m reading, Girl, wash your face.
> My first audio book.



I was mistaken and was thinking of Delia Sherman. I have not read Owens but I did see the summary’s of her three big sellers.. looks like I would enjoy! Good tip.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow starts Saturday evening, should be all white Sunday morning. Ground is somewhat frozen, so it might stick around.



We have a town about 1 hour away that might get snow, so I may take my daughter on Sunday! She’s only seen snow once in her 13yrs. So deprived!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Do you remember which one you liked?
> 
> Right now I’m reading, Girl, wash your face.
> My first audio book.


Are you enjoying it in audio version?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a very cold walk at our local wildlife refuge. Lots of active birds, including a few very colorful pairs of American Bluebirds and a very active Red-Headed Woodpecker.
> 
> Mixed Beech Hardwood Forest
> 
> View attachment 261994
> 
> 
> Very Very Tall Black Pine
> 
> View attachment 261993
> 
> 
> A Frozen Goose Pond
> 
> View attachment 261992
> 
> 
> Expecting close to 6 inches of snow Saturday into Sunday so we stopped by the local Home Depot to pick up some extra suet cakes.


That Black pine is quite majestic.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Oh my goodness!!
> 
> We are expecting rain for the next 5 days or so except on Sunday.
> I swear we haven’t had such a wet winter forever!! We’ll take it!!


We had some rain yesterday. It was awesome. Everything has that clean fresh after rain smell. I love it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great for you....but that rain will be here next week i guess. We’ve had WAY more than we need. Despite frozen temps, our back garden remains squishy.


Maybe it is time you got yourself a turtle?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives between us (Texas) and he's also complaining of a squishy backyard (with two house dogs - rottweilers and muddy feet).


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We have a town about 1 hour away that might get snow, so I may take my daughter on Sunday! She’s only seen snow once in her 13yrs. So deprived!


Lol. The closest I get to snow is in the distance on the mountain tops. [emoji23] [emoji23] We want to see pics of your snow woman and snow angels if you do manage to go.


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday Everyone.
I hope it is a good one. 
On the agenda today is an art day with my niece. We are going to fix her fairy house we made and dolly it up ( in fairy fashion of course). I love art. Can't wait, it should be fun.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone and happy Saturday. Having coffee with my favorite furry friends.. I think they’re telling me that it’s time for a refill


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday Everyone.
> I hope it is a good one.
> On the agenda today is an art day with my niece. We are going to fix her fairy house we made and dolly it up ( in fairy fashion of course). I love art. Can't wait, it should be fun.



Have fun Carol! It sounds wonderful [emoji2]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Saturday. Having coffee with my favorite furry friends.. I think they’re telling me that it’s time for a refill
> View attachment 262022
> View attachment 262023
> View attachment 262024


I think you are right.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Have fun Carol! It sounds wonderful [emoji2]


It was lots of fun. Thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Not much action in the CDR. It must be weekend. [emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, but I really think that Adam was the instigator.

How are all you lovely people this fine Saturday morning? (or afternoon, or evening)

We had a pretty socked in fog this a.m. but it's starting to clear. Hopefully I'll get a lot of work done outside today. Tomorrow I'll be riding with an acquaintance to Bakersfield to pick up some tortoises. Someone in SoCal had to find new homes for her animals, and I'm taking two YF and a leopard for my own collections (hope I remember to update Sabine's numbers thread). The person I'm riding with will be picking up 7 or 8 hatchling desert tortoises. I really don't like to leave the property, and especially to go in a car on the freeway. But one has to do what one has to do!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Are you enjoying it in audio version?



Not sure yet. I tried one books sample and I didn’t like the narrator. 

Plus, I’m a visual learner so sometimes I have to go back and reread who the characters are or just go back to refresh my memory and you can’t do that! 

I also listen with headphones at bedtime and it puts me to sleep so you have to keep “rewinding” until you find where you think you left off. 
I’ll listen in the car while waiting at school pick up. 

My husband loves it but I’ll try a couple more books to see if I get hooked like he did.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Not much action in the CDR. It must be weekend. [emoji3]



We are heading to basketball and then have a end of season soccer party but I’ll be around later.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but I really think that Adam was the instigator.
> 
> How are all you lovely people this fine Saturday morning? (or afternoon, or evening)
> 
> We had a pretty socked in fog this a.m. but it's starting to clear. Hopefully I'll get a lot of work done outside today. Tomorrow I'll be riding with an acquaintance to Bakersfield to pick up some tortoises. Someone in SoCal had to find new homes for her animals, and I'm taking two YF and a leopard for my own collections (hope I remember to update Sabine's numbers thread). The person I'm riding with will be picking up 7 or 8 hatchling desert tortoises. I really don't like to leave the property, and especially to go in a car on the freeway. But one has to do what one has to do!


Good luck. And what was Adam the instigator of?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Not sure yet. I tried one books sample and I didn’t like the narrator.
> 
> Plus, I’m a visual learner so sometimes I have to go back and reread who the characters are or just go back to refresh my memory and you can’t do that!
> 
> I also listen with headphones at bedtime and it puts me to sleep so you have to keep “rewinding” until you find where you think you left off.
> I’ll listen in the car while waiting at school pick up.
> 
> My husband loves it but I’ll try a couple more books to see if I get hooked like he did.


I did not like it, as I am also visual as well. Besides my voice in my head is much better, it even provides pictures. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We are heading to basketball and then have a end of season soccer party but I’ll be around later.


Good luck on the basketball and soccer. We are going out later to celebrate Stephen's brothers' birthday. So maybe see or read you later.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good luck. And what was Adam the instigator of?


Making the CDR more active.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Calm before the Storm here today. The “professionals” keep upping the predicted snowfall amounts we might see in our neck of the woods. Winter Storm warnings and advisories are in place. Folks flocking to grocery (and liquor) stores to stock up. Road crews are out “pre-treating” the roads. At least they have had a long lead time to prepare.

The birds must sense the impending storm as well. Our feeders are full of cardinals, blue jays, woodpeckers, chicadees, mourning doves AND 100’s maybe 1000’s of grackles that swoop in and out. Quite entertaining.



Mr Grackle

For those who are always interested in introducing pill bugs and such to their enclosures to clean up waste food bits, I routinely receive info from a company (ARBICO) that carries beneficial insects. One bug in particular “The Assassin Bug” sounds interesting. Lots of benefits to include all life stages are predatory.



The Assassin Bug

Heres their link - https://www.arbico-organics.com/cat...59001365&_bta_c=ja2a46gi224s7d564amrzsvvm01hq


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but I really think that Adam was the instigator.
> 
> How are all you lovely people this fine Saturday morning? (or afternoon, or evening)
> 
> We had a pretty socked in fog this a.m. but it's starting to clear. Hopefully I'll get a lot of work done outside today. Tomorrow I'll be riding with an acquaintance to Bakersfield to pick up some tortoises. Someone in SoCal had to find new homes for her animals, and I'm taking two YF and a leopard for my own collections (hope I remember to update Sabine's numbers thread). The person I'm riding with will be picking up 7 or 8 hatchling desert tortoises. I really don't like to leave the property, and especially to go in a car on the freeway. But one has to do what one has to do!




I guess “lucky” you - more tortoises! I think (for now) our one Sully will suffice especially here in the Northeast. If/when we get to Florida I’ll be looking to get a Leopard. Sully keeps us busy for now.

I’m sure you will send updates with pictures. Safe travels away from the ranch.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> I did not like it, as I am also visual as well. Besides my voice in my head is much better, it even provides pictures. [emoji6]


I think I have voices too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooooo, we’ve had this decorative wood trim for ages, but just never got around to putting it on the fireplace mantel. Wifey gave it a good coat of paint last weekend (or so) and today, it’s up. I still have three nails tacked in there holding it in place while the heavy duty wood glue cures. But, it looks good. One of those projects that you kind of put off, but only take a few minutes to finish up. I’ll remove the nails (soon) and give it a last final coat of paint, and viola, all done! A nice easy way to add some decorative splash to a plain area.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Making the CDR more active.


Aaahh. Right


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I think I have voices too!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooo, we’ve had this decorative wood trim for ages, but just never got around to putting it on the fireplace mantel. Wifey gave it a good coat of paint last weekend (or so) and today, it’s up. I still have three nails tacked in there holding it in place while the heavy duty wood glue cures. But, it looks good. One of those projects that you kind of put off, but only take a few minutes to finish up. I’ll remove the nails (soon) and give it a last final coat of paint, and viola, all done! A nice easy way to add some decorative splash to a plain area.
> 
> View attachment 262063


Very nice!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I miss Linda @JoesMum not checking in early every morning. And Carol seems busy too. We get a bit of sunshine today. I’m loving it. It’s cold, but I’ll take that over darkness anytime.
> Have a great Thursday, everyone!


It's Saturday today and so pretty. It's our first real snowstorm and freeze. I'm laying around watching like a possum.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but I really think that Adam was the instigator.
> 
> How are all you lovely people this fine Saturday morning? (or afternoon, or evening)
> 
> We had a pretty socked in fog this a.m. but it's starting to clear. Hopefully I'll get a lot of work done outside today. Tomorrow I'll be riding with an acquaintance to Bakersfield to pick up some tortoises. Someone in SoCal had to find new homes for her animals, and I'm taking two YF and a leopard for my own collections (hope I remember to update Sabine's numbers thread). The person I'm riding with will be picking up 7 or 8 hatchling desert tortoises. I really don't like to leave the property, and especially to go in a car on the freeway. But one has to do what one has to do!



You’ll be just fine and so will Misty. Just leave the tv on for her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> It's Saturday today and so pretty. It's our first real snowstorm and freeze. I'm laying around watching like a possum.



Cathie....so you are up in Lancaster PA?

It’s just now starting to flurrie a bit down here. We’re all tucked in for a long Winter’s nap. Just covered my truck

.


Tucked in Truck


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday during our walk about the wildlife refuge we came across a tree that had fallen across the main trail and was subsequently dealt with by the refuge staff. Got home yesterday and I thought, hmmmmmmm, that was kind of a nice piece of hardwood and might make a nice “something” on the lathe. We have a ton of fsllen logs on our back lot, but mostly sappy pine.

Today, we made a quick trip over to fetch a piece. Impending storm might provide some quality shop/craft time.

The Pieces



The Source


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday during our walk about the wildlife refuge we came across a tree that had fallen across the main trail and was subsequently dealt with by the refuge staff. Got home yesterday and I thought, hmmmmmmm, that was kind of a nice piece of hardwood and might make a nice “something” on the lathe. We have a ton of fsllen logs on our back lot, but mostly sappy pine.
> 
> Today, we made a quick trip over to fetch a piece. Impending storm might provide some quality shop/craft time.
> 
> The Pieces
> View attachment 262086
> 
> 
> The Source
> View attachment 262088


So what is the piece telling you to make?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> So what is the piece telling you to make?



Hmmm, I’m picturing a walking stick.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Not sure yet. I tried one books sample and I didn’t like the narrator.
> 
> Plus, I’m a visual learner so sometimes I have to go back and reread who the characters are or just go back to refresh my memory and you can’t do that!
> 
> I also listen with headphones at bedtime and it puts me to sleep so you have to keep “rewinding” until you find where you think you left off.
> I’ll listen in the car while waiting at school pick up.
> 
> My husband loves it but I’ll try a couple more books to see if I get hooked like he did.



I have never been able to get into the audio books myself even though I’m an avid reader. It really irritates me to get interrupted by anything while I’m in a good book, so I think that audiobooks are a way to read while your doing something else and I can’t focus like that..[emoji52]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but I really think that Adam was the instigator.
> 
> How are all you lovely people this fine Saturday morning? (or afternoon, or evening)
> 
> We had a pretty socked in fog this a.m. but it's starting to clear. Hopefully I'll get a lot of work done outside today. Tomorrow I'll be riding with an acquaintance to Bakersfield to pick up some tortoises. Someone in SoCal had to find new homes for her animals, and I'm taking two YF and a leopard for my own collections (hope I remember to update Sabine's numbers thread). The person I'm riding with will be picking up 7 or 8 hatchling desert tortoises. I really don't like to leave the property, and especially to go in a car on the freeway. But one has to do what one has to do!



It has been a nice but windy Saturday here. I have done some outside planting in what will be Toretto’s yard come spring. I went to the grocery store very quickly because my son actually stayed home with my friend Becky who is visiting for the weekend. I pampered all my critters some and now I’m making a nice pot of spaghetti with garlic bread. Very laid back weekend I understand not wanting to travel and especially not on the interstate. I find myself declining invitations to go out more & more & don’t mind a bit. I am excited to see your acquisitions from Bakersfield though.. I’m sure it will be worth the trip and hopefully not stress you to bad!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Hmmm, I’m picturing a walking stick.



Well, it could be a walking stick for Paul Bunyan - but, I’m thinking more some type of bowl. These pieces weigh about 20 pounds each


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I did not like it, as I am also visual as well. Besides my voice in my head is much better, it even provides pictures. [emoji6]



Exactly!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess “lucky” you - more tortoises! I think (for now) our one Sully will suffice especially here in the Northeast. If/when we get to Florida I’ll be looking to get a Leopard. Sully keeps us busy for now.
> 
> I’m sure you will send updates with pictures. Safe travels away from the ranch.



So a leopard and a couple yellowfoots!!! You may be to busy for all that wonderful kayaking! Surely not, huh?? I really want to travel to Florida and purchase a Capuchin... I would never do it until I’m able to retire.... but it is actually a goal of mine


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> I think I have voices too!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] No Cheryl, not THAT kind!!! LMAO 
We keep those to ourselves!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooo, we’ve had this decorative wood trim for ages, but just never got around to putting it on the fireplace mantel. Wifey gave it a good coat of paint last weekend (or so) and today, it’s up. I still have three nails tacked in there holding it in place while the heavy duty wood glue cures. But, it looks good. One of those projects that you kind of put off, but only take a few minutes to finish up. I’ll remove the nails (soon) and give it a last final coat of paint, and viola, all done! A nice easy way to add some decorative splash to a plain area.
> 
> View attachment 262063



Really nice! Wish I had some of THAT kind of talent [emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hmmm, I’m picturing a walking stick.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] No Cheryl, not THAT kind!!! LMAO
> We keep those to ourselves!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cathie....so you are up in Lancaster PA?
> 
> It’s just now starting to flurrie a bit down here. We’re all tucked in for a long Winter’s nap. Just covered my truck
> 
> .
> View attachment 262083
> 
> Tucked in Truck


I'm up. The snow was beautiful and deep. So I had to fill the bird feeder. Within an hour I got to see my first junco this year.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Calm before the Storm here today. The “professionals” keep upping the predicted snowfall amounts we might see in our neck of the woods. Winter Storm warnings and advisories are in place. Folks flocking to grocery (and liquor) stores to stock up. Road crews are out “pre-treating” the roads. At least they have had a long lead time to prepare.
> 
> The birds must sense the impending storm as well. Our feeders are full of cardinals, blue jays, woodpeckers, chicadees, mourning doves AND 100’s maybe 1000’s of grackles that swoop in and out. Quite entertaining.
> 
> View attachment 262055
> 
> Mr Grackle
> 
> For those who are always interested in introducing pill bugs and such to their enclosures to clean up waste food bits, I routinely receive info from a company (ARBICO) that carries beneficial insects. One bug in particular “The Assassin Bug” sounds interesting. Lots of benefits to include all life stages are predatory.
> 
> View attachment 262048
> 
> The Assassin Bug
> 
> Heres their link - https://www.arbico-organics.com/cat...59001365&_bta_c=ja2a46gi224s7d564amrzsvvm01hq


Yea they love to eat bugs...and they're constantly praying.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm up. The snow was beautiful and deep. So I had to fill the bird feeder. Within an hour I got to see my first junco this year.



What’s a junco?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> What’s a junco?



Type of bird...all over the place here at our feeders..


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the snow continues to pile up. Slow and steady.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> How far is Alanya or Gazipaza away from where your old 4-legged friend lives ? I am asking because I knew a German organisation that takes stray dogs and cats under their care in an animal shelter. @Kristoff



Thank you, my friend. It’s a short plane ride or a long’ish drive away. My four-legged friend gets food and annual vaccinations and is generally looked after, but now not by me. I’m not convinced shelters are always better compared to a whole street of people who look after an animal. At least the shelters I know aren’t.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I love a good game of "play on words" even if the joke's on me. I especially love hearing about the experiences of real people. I've always been told I'm a good listener. What's amazing is they have someone to listen and I have gained more light.



Something to combine the two? Aha! I’ll remember to play the “broken telephone” on my birthday. 
[emoji6][emoji847][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I do have to ask...How did you rescue the little critters?



They are long-standing residents of the CDR. Not sure how the hedgehogs got in. Our roommate @**debora** has two (?) super cute (and real) hedgehogs. We definitely try not to step on those, and not only for the sake of our feet. But I think she keeps them safe from us anyway. [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow, that was a short catch up. Happy Friday everyone. On the agenda today are the post office (hopefully my tortoise has arrived and some data loggers that I am expecting) and then dentist. Guess which one I am looking forward to. Have fun.
> I gave montgomery a cuddle but he still misses Linda and Adam.



Hope at least one of the items on your agenda will give you a brilliant smile! [emoji85][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!! I’m off for half a day of work today and then One of my long time girl friends is coming to spend the weekend with me. Funny story how we met. I was staying with my mom about 10yrs ago while in the process of buying a house. She only had a couple acres and I had a temporary fence set up for my horse but I had to shovel poop daily so I didn’t mess her yard up. So one day I was outside shoveling poop and this short petite blonde lady walks over and without a word, just starts shoveling poop. I was shocked and asked “Lady, what are you doing” she replied “ the faster I help you get this poop shoveled, the faster we can have a beer and get to know each other” we have been friends ever since. ! Through divorce for her, marriage for me, and several states in between. Our daughters are the same age and grew very close as well..
> I’m so excited!!!



Sounds like a great friend. Enjoy your catching up!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So there were no data loggers nor a tortoise. I will carry on waiting and hoping.



Hopes pinned on the dentist then...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Didn’t realize it had a name on it[emoji847]



Me neither. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I just finished a book that I really enjoyed! Has anyone read this?
> I read it in two days!
> View attachment 261963



Will google it.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, 'Astrid' happens to be my fourth middle name, so I figured it was a personal message just for me (not)!!!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I must admit I am more a sci-fi fantasy kind of girl. [emoji23]



I’m a facebook-timeline kind of girl... [emoji33][emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It's Linhdan's birthday today. We haven't seen her in quite a while, however, it looks like she visited on 12/28. I don't remember seeing her then???? at any rate - @Linhdan Nguyen :
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!*​



Happy birthday, @Linhdan Nguyen!!! Hope you visit us sometime. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> My, if it is taking that long for a tortoise to arrive, what condition will it be in?



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
Probably the edibles will all be gone by then...
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a very cold walk at our local wildlife refuge. Lots of active birds, including a few very colorful pairs of American Bluebirds and a very active Red-Headed Woodpecker.
> 
> Mixed Beech Hardwood Forest
> 
> View attachment 261994
> 
> 
> Very Very Tall Black Pine
> 
> View attachment 261993
> 
> 
> A Frozen Goose Pond
> 
> View attachment 261992
> 
> 
> Expecting close to 6 inches of snow Saturday into Sunday so we stopped by the local Home Depot to pick up some extra suet cakes.



Still no geese??


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We have a town about 1 hour away that might get snow, so I may take my daughter on Sunday! She’s only seen snow once in her 13yrs. So deprived!



Nah.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Maybe it is time you got yourself a turtle?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday Everyone.
> I hope it is a good one.
> On the agenda today is an art day with my niece. We are going to fix her fairy house we made and dolly it up ( in fairy fashion of course). I love art. Can't wait, it should be fun.



Hope you took some pictures. Daughter’s into fairies big time these days...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Saturday. Having coffee with my favorite furry friends.. I think they’re telling me that it’s time for a refill
> View attachment 262022
> View attachment 262023
> View attachment 262024



Good you can always count on them [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but I really think that Adam was the instigator.
> 
> How are all you lovely people this fine Saturday morning? (or afternoon, or evening)
> 
> We had a pretty socked in fog this a.m. but it's starting to clear. Hopefully I'll get a lot of work done outside today. Tomorrow I'll be riding with an acquaintance to Bakersfield to pick up some tortoises. Someone in SoCal had to find new homes for her animals, and I'm taking two YF and a leopard for my own collections (hope I remember to update Sabine's numbers thread). The person I'm riding with will be picking up 7 or 8 hatchling desert tortoises. I really don't like to leave the property, and especially to go in a car on the freeway. But one has to do what one has to do!



Have a good trip, Yvonne! Or at least a tolerable one. [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Not sure yet. I tried one books sample and I didn’t like the narrator.
> 
> Plus, I’m a visual learner so sometimes I have to go back and reread who the characters are or just go back to refresh my memory and you can’t do that!
> 
> I also listen with headphones at bedtime and it puts me to sleep so you have to keep “rewinding” until you find where you think you left off.
> I’ll listen in the car while waiting at school pick up.
> 
> My husband loves it but I’ll try a couple more books to see if I get hooked like he did.



Husband listens a lot to audiobooks on the train to and from work. I’m like you — I need to see the words on a page.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good luck. And what was Adam the instigator of?



Everything. 
@Tidgy’s Dad. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess “lucky” you - more tortoises! I think (for now) our one Sully will suffice especially here in the Northeast. If/when we get to Florida I’ll be looking to get a Leopard. Sully keeps us busy for now.
> 
> I’m sure you will send updates with pictures. Safe travels away from the ranch.



Mark, I think it’s very brave of you to keep a Sulcata in the Northeast. And he even loves snow. [emoji23] 

Are the electricity bills super high? I’d love to do the same someday but I’m not sure I have what it takes. Especially the money. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I’ll probably go with a Testudo whenever I have a permanent home. I hope.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> I think I have voices too!



“I see dead people”.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooo, we’ve had this decorative wood trim for ages, but just never got around to putting it on the fireplace mantel. Wifey gave it a good coat of paint last weekend (or so) and today, it’s up. I still have three nails tacked in there holding it in place while the heavy duty wood glue cures. But, it looks good. One of those projects that you kind of put off, but only take a few minutes to finish up. I’ll remove the nails (soon) and give it a last final coat of paint, and viola, all done! A nice easy way to add some decorative splash to a plain area.
> 
> View attachment 262063



Very pretty!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> It's Saturday today and so pretty. It's our first real snowstorm and freeze. I'm laying around watching like a possum.



Any pictures? Brrr!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday during our walk about the wildlife refuge we came across a tree that had fallen across the main trail and was subsequently dealt with by the refuge staff. Got home yesterday and I thought, hmmmmmmm, that was kind of a nice piece of hardwood and might make a nice “something” on the lathe. We have a ton of fsllen logs on our back lot, but mostly sappy pine.
> 
> Today, we made a quick trip over to fetch a piece. Impending storm might provide some quality shop/craft time.
> 
> The Pieces
> View attachment 262086
> 
> 
> The Source
> View attachment 262088



A new project! You and your wifey are so creative!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So what is the piece telling you to make?



A little boy with a long nose? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> What’s a junco?



Thank you for asking. I was going to google it.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And the snow continues to pile up. Slow and steady.
> 
> View attachment 262124



Brr!
I haven’t seen any snow yet. Apparently there was some around Christmas here, but we were in Turkey and missed it.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates around the globe! 
My Friday and Saturday were busy with daughter-related activities and home-related activities, but today should be an easy day. Our two travel plans for the next five months are: a quick cruise to Oslo (Norway) and a longer trip to a location I will keep secret for now. I’ll just say it’s a place I’ve never been to before, and it’s not on this continent. Very exciting. And later this summer will be the Big Move who-knows-where, with or without a job. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still snowing here in Maryland... yeah. Quiet and all white.


----------



## Kristoff

P.S. In a few posts, we’ll have reached 130,000. [emoji85]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates around the globe!
> My Friday and Saturday were busy with daughter-related activities and home-related activities, but today should be an easy day. Our two travel plans for the next five months are: a quick cruise to Oslo (Norway) and a longer trip to a location I will keep secret for now. I’ll just say it’s a place I’ve never been to before, and it’s not on this continent. Very exciting. And later this summer will be the Big Move who-knows-where, with or without a job. [emoji33][emoji33]



Big travel plans sounds fun! I visited Norway - really all of Scandinavia, many moons ago. Spent a few weeks in Lillehammer. 
Hmmmm, and the mystery location.....I’m guessing Canada


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> P.S. In a few posts, we’ll have reached 130,000. [emoji85]



How many. !


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Any pictures? Brrr!


I've got to learn how to post pictures to share with everyone. I've managed the avatar but I'm only somewhat learning how to do the rest. I taught my son how to type and now he has to teach me how to. lol sometimes I can do things online and can't remember how I did it the next moment..my only excuses are...I was raised as a child without technology almost Amish like. Now I have senior moments.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Early morning shot.....warming up my leg and arm muscles in preps for a morning of shoveling.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hopes pinned on the dentist then...



[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> “I see dead people”.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for asking. I was going to google it.



Mark has already answered but I had to google too.. it looks like our little sparrows here..


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates around the globe!
> My Friday and Saturday were busy with daughter-related activities and home-related activities, but today should be an easy day. Our two travel plans for the next five months are: a quick cruise to Oslo (Norway) and a longer trip to a location I will keep secret for now. I’ll just say it’s a place I’ve never been to before, and it’s not on this continent. Very exciting. And later this summer will be the Big Move who-knows-where, with or without a job. [emoji33][emoji33]



Simply not knowing these things about your life will drive me nuts... if I were in your shoes, you’d have to break out the straitjacket!! However, I think their are good things in store for you and your family so the not knowing is more like a treasure hunt I will anxiously watch for more updates... btw, how much longer is later in the summer for you?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Still snowing here in Maryland... yeah. Quiet and all white.



I’ve only seen one pic so far.... did I miss something?? Ya know, snow is like a rare privilege down here


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Early morning shot.....warming up my leg and arm muscles in preps for a morning of shoveling.
> 
> View attachment 262131



OHHHH! It’s absolutely gorgeous! I would shovel for hours for a view like that.. Break out the sleds.... WOOHOOOO!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roommates. Nothing new here in East Texas.. looks to be a windy but pretty day, highs in the upper 40’s (F). I have very much enjoyed my friend Becky being here for the weekend and catching up on gossip. We are older now, so it has been a pretty calm weekend [emoji4]. We watched a movie called “Shape of Water” Friday night. It was set in the 60’s and was a storyline about romance between a woman and a sea creature. I can’t honestly tell you what I thought about it because I’m not sure I know myself.. I just couldn’t turn it off though so that’s something. And the attention to detail about the time period was pretty amazing.. yesterday, we watched the 2016 Pete’s Dragon.. I’d forgotten how good that one was.. & a flick called Orphan Horse... it was a great and moving family movie and made me cry.. now, I’m enjoying the quiet morning while everyone else still sleeps. Here is my view.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Mark has already answered but I had to google too.. it looks like our little sparrows here..



Our deck now that i put more seed out, is full of these Dark-Eyed “Slated” Juncos - quite cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> OHHHH! It’s absolutely gorgeous! I would shovel for hours for a view like that.. Break out the sleds.... WOOHOOOO!



And the back yard shot..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> OHHHH! It’s absolutely gorgeous! I would shovel for hours for a view like that.. Break out the sleds.... WOOHOOOO!



And the back yard shot..

View attachment 262141


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And the back yard shot..
> 
> View attachment 262141



[emoji177] [emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hopes pinned on the dentist then...


The dentist said Jarrods teeth were good. But Liam needed a crown on his front tooth and two fillings. He is going back on Thursday for the two fillings but the crown we are waiting on a quote. Dentists are expensive. Oh well it should get better from now on. Hopefully.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m a facebook-timeline kind of girl... [emoji33][emoji12]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you took some pictures. Daughter’s into fairies big time these days...


Oops. No I did not. I'll ask the mom to send me one.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “I see dead people”.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


[emoji33] [emoji32] [emoji33] [emoji32] [emoji33] [emoji32]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A little boy with a long nose? [emoji23]


Does the nose grow by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you took some pictures. Daughter’s into fairies big time these days...


Here are two pics.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates around the globe!
> My Friday and Saturday were busy with daughter-related activities and home-related activities, but today should be an easy day. Our two travel plans for the next five months are: a quick cruise to Oslo (Norway) and a longer trip to a location I will keep secret for now. I’ll just say it’s a place I’ve never been to before, and it’s not on this continent. Very exciting. And later this summer will be the Big Move who-knows-where, with or without a job. [emoji33][emoji33]


Wow. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Still snowing here in Maryland... yeah. Quiet and all white.


Quiet is good.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. In a few posts, we’ll have reached 130,000. [emoji85]


And only 70 000 more to go.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> How many. !


Congratulations. Your post was no. 130 000


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Early morning shot.....warming up my leg and arm muscles in preps for a morning of shoveling.
> 
> View attachment 262131


Looks so pretty.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roommates. Nothing new here in East Texas.. looks to be a windy but pretty day, highs in the upper 40’s (F). I have very much enjoyed my friend Becky being here for the weekend and catching up on gossip. We are older now, so it has been a pretty calm weekend [emoji4]. We watched a movie called “Shape of Water” Friday night. It was set in the 60’s and was a storyline about romance between a woman and a sea creature. I can’t honestly tell you what I thought about it because I’m not sure I know myself.. I just couldn’t turn it off though so that’s something. And the attention to detail about the time period was pretty amazing.. yesterday, we watched the 2016 Pete’s Dragon.. I’d forgotten how good that one was.. & a flick called Orphan Horse... it was a great and moving family movie and made me cry.. now, I’m enjoying the quiet morning while everyone else still sleeps. Here is my view.
> View attachment 262139


That is a gorgeous view.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And the back yard shot..
> 
> View attachment 262141


Beautiful. !!!


----------



## CarolM

And all caught up. Happy Sunday everyone. By the sounds of it everyone is having a nice and quiet one. It is coming up to the end of the day for us. Then it is Monday. Yayyy ( not).


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> And the back yard shot..
> 
> View attachment 262141



Love it!! 

We are very deprived in the snow department!! I love the beauty of it!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> 
> We are very deprived in the snow department!! I love the beauty of it!!


Me too.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roommates. Nothing new here in East Texas.. looks to be a windy but pretty day, highs in the upper 40’s (F). I have very much enjoyed my friend Becky being here for the weekend and catching up on gossip. We are older now, so it has been a pretty calm weekend [emoji4]. We watched a movie called “Shape of Water” Friday night. It was set in the 60’s and was a storyline about romance between a woman and a sea creature. I can’t honestly tell you what I thought about it because I’m not sure I know myself.. I just couldn’t turn it off though so that’s something. And the attention to detail about the time period was pretty amazing.. yesterday, we watched the 2016 Pete’s Dragon.. I’d forgotten how good that one was.. & a flick called Orphan Horse... it was a great and moving family movie and made me cry.. now, I’m enjoying the quiet morning while everyone else still sleeps. Here is my view.
> View attachment 262139



Okay, I cried like a baby during Pete’s Dragon!! I told my husband that I never want to see that again!!

The Shape of Water never interest me but man it got a lot of awards.
I may watch it now.

Your view looks amazing!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> How many. !



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I've got to learn how to post pictures to share with everyone. I've managed the avatar but I'm only somewhat learning how to do the rest. I taught my son how to type and now he has to teach me how to. lol sometimes I can do things online and can't remember how I did it the next moment..my only excuses are...I was raised as a child without technology almost Amish like. Now I have senior moments.



Your avatar is lovely! Yum. [emoji23]
Are you using the forum app (mobile version) or the computer?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Early morning shot.....warming up my leg and arm muscles in preps for a morning of shoveling.
> 
> View attachment 262131



That IS a lot of snow!! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Simply not knowing these things about your life will drive me nuts... if I were in your shoes, you’d have to break out the straitjacket!! However, I think their are good things in store for you and your family so the not knowing is more like a treasure hunt I will anxiously watch for more updates... btw, how much longer is later in the summer for you?



We might know the destination in March. The move would be July-August. [emoji51]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Does the nose grow by any chance?



So I hear. But he’s not the most trustworthy source... [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Here are two pics.
> View attachment 262156
> View attachment 262157



Oh my goodness. I mustn’t let daughter see this. Wow! Does that door open by any chance? 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Okay, I cried like a baby during Pete’s Dragon!! I told my husband that I never want to see that again!!
> 
> The Shape of Water never interest me but man it got a lot of awards.
> I may watch it now.
> 
> Your view looks amazing!!



Pete’s Dragon was one of the movies I considered watching on the plane to/from Turkey. Glad I didn’t. I watched “Alpha” instead, about a boy’s friendship with a wolf in the Stone Age, and cried. I also cry when I watch commercials. 

Never been like that before I was pregnant with daughter — a far cry from the mess I am today. [emoji849]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Here are two pics.
> View attachment 262156
> View attachment 262157



Oh I love your Art!! How fun and cute!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Pete’s Dragon was one of the movies I considered watching on the plane to/from Turkey. Glad I didn’t. I watched “Alpha” instead, about a boy’s friendship with a wolf in the Stone Age, and cried. I also cry when I watch commercials.
> 
> Never been like that before I was pregnant with daughter — a far cry from the mess I am today. [emoji849]



I watched “Alpha” as well. It was good but the previews looked a lot better to me. I also cried...so I feel like the three of us (Kathy) could watch movies together with out being judgmental


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We might know the destination in March. The move would be July-August. [emoji51]


Just in time for the new tortoise. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So I hear. But he’s not the most trustworthy source... [emoji33][emoji23]


o-O


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh my goodness. I mustn’t let daughter see this. Wow! Does that door open by any chance?
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Sorry no. The fairies have to use their magical powers and teleport themselves into their house.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Pete’s Dragon was one of the movies I considered watching on the plane to/from Turkey. Glad I didn’t. I watched “Alpha” instead, about a boy’s friendship with a wolf in the Stone Age, and cried. I also cry when I watch commercials.
> 
> Never been like that before I was pregnant with daughter — a far cry from the mess I am today. [emoji849]


I am like that too. I will be at a sport event, watching my son running and will want to cry. It is ridiculous.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh I love your Art!! How fun and cute!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cathie....so you are up in Lancaster PA?
> 
> It’s just now starting to flurrie a bit down here. We’re all tucked in for a long Winter’s nap. Just covered my truck
> 
> .
> View attachment 262083
> 
> Tucked in Truck


Ok I'm up again but I'm in central Ohio. Only about 6" but it's been warm enough to cause an ice skating city tomorrow morning. I could feel it in my bones that my tortoise would be hungry today and sure enough Saphire was.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm up again but I'm in central Ohio. Only about 6" but it's been warm enough to cause an ice skating city tomorrow morning. I could feel it in my bones that my tortoise would be hungry today and sure enough Saphire was.



So, Lancaster Ohio, not Pennsylvania? Gotcha.


----------



## Cathie G

It's Sunday. Hopefully everyone's having a wonderful day. I'm pretty much snowed in but...two young guys were out trying to make some money so I paid them a few dollars to shovel our sidewalks. My high point was when one of them said "I love your sign on your door." The sign says: [email protected] of tortoise.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> So, Lancaster Ohio, not Pennsylvania? Gotcha.


Yes.and we have a mutual online friend near Pennsylvania. That loves tortoises.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maro2Bear

Still snowing.....


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> Sorry no. The fairies have to use their magical powers and teleport themselves into their house.



Is it teleporting or translocation?


----------



## Momof4

All four of us just finished putting up Xmas stuff and cleaned the garage! It feels so good!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am like that too. I will be at a sport event, watching my son running and will want to cry. It is ridiculous.



Watching daughter drive in the driveway all by herself got me[emoji51]
I think this just means that we all have a lot of heart!!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262222



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> All four of us just finished putting up Xmas stuff and cleaned the garage! It feels so good!!!



I got plenty of stuff to organize and clean if you want to keep the feeling going[emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262222


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Watching daughter drive in the driveway all by herself got me[emoji51]
> I think this just means that we all have a lot of heart!!


When my youngest son now 39 turned 21 I kept feeling the bittersweet change into...I have 2 grandchildren now from him and Carson. It's all good.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is it teleporting or translocation?


Mmm. Good point. The next time I see them I will have to ask.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I got plenty of stuff to organize and clean if you want to keep the feeling going[emoji16]



Sure, I’ll be right over! 

I think my car can get into the garage again!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sorry no. The fairies have to use their magical powers and teleport themselves into their house.



Phew. A doable project then. [emoji28] Maybe I can let daughter see this after all. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> It's Sunday. Hopefully everyone's having a wonderful day. I'm pretty much snowed in but...two young guys were out trying to make some money so I paid them a few dollars to shovel our sidewalks. My high point was when one of them said "I love your sign on your door." The sign says: [email protected] of tortoise.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

We got a bit of snow last night. Literally, a bit: just enough to leave your footprint in a couple of places. We were still excited! (We=daughter and I on the way to her school) I don’t think people in Denmark ever need to shovel the snow. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262222



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Still snowing.....
> 
> View attachment 262225



Here too [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, the snow stopped...a good 12 inches of “fun”. Unlike in Denmark this will require some shoveling...

Here’s the front hedge...bending from the weight of the snow






The Sun is Rising in The East


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, the snow stopped...a good 12 inches of “fun”. Unlike in Denmark this will require some shoveling...
> 
> Here’s the front hedge...bending from the weight of the snow
> 
> View attachment 262263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sun is Rising in The East
> 
> View attachment 262264



You were up early!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun’s up now


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the final chapter to this storm. Sun is up, snowstorm fully gone, temps rising, sun’s warmth drastically speeds melting on roads, sidewalks and highways. Beautiful blue sky.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Phew. A doable project then. [emoji28] Maybe I can let daughter see this after all. [emoji23]


Lol. If you need directions then let me know.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Here too [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 262248


That looks cold.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, the snow stopped...a good 12 inches of “fun”. Unlike in Denmark this will require some shoveling...
> 
> Here’s the front hedge...bending from the weight of the snow
> 
> View attachment 262263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sun is Rising in The East
> 
> View attachment 262264


Love your pictures. But I must admit that when I look at your pics they just look beautiful and not cold but then never having experienced snow I would have no clue just how cold it would be.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Monday all. 
Took the christmas tree down today and packed away all the decorations. Went to the post office again and checked up on my parcels. According to them, the parcels say un found on their system which means that they are sitting at one of the hubs waiting to be scanned and processed. They said that they are not stolen but the post is very slow. Trust the SA mentality to not care about time frames and to take their sweet time doing what should have been done long ago.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Happy Monday all.
> Took the christmas tree down today and packed away all the decorations. Went to the post office again and checked up on my parcels. According to them, the parcels say un found on their system which means that they are sitting at one of the hubs waiting to be scanned and processed. They said that they are not stolen but the post is very slow. Trust the SA mentality to not care about time frames and to take their sweet time doing what should have been done long ago.



Argh, frustrating. How do they know it’s not stolen? Not that I think it is. Even my (second) card hasn’t arrived yet, right? [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. If you need directions then let me know.



Do you guys have “elf doors” for Christmas? Your niece might like one. Christmas elves get into the house through this door and leave presents for children. And/or do something naughty, especially if you didn’t leave out any rice pudding for them. 

Here’s one we set up in Turkey this Christmas:


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Here too [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 262248



That’s just sad [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Happy Monday all.
> Took the christmas tree down today and packed away all the decorations. Went to the post office again and checked up on my parcels. According to them, the parcels say un found on their system which means that they are sitting at one of the hubs waiting to be scanned and processed. They said that they are not stolen but the post is very slow. Trust the SA mentality to not care about time frames and to take their sweet time doing what should have been done long ago.



[emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Do you guys have “elf doors” for Christmas? Your niece might like one. Christmas elves get into the house through this door and leave presents for children. And/or do something naughty, especially if you didn’t leave out any rice pudding for them.
> 
> Here’s one we set up in Turkey this Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 262287



That’s super cute! We have the “elf” but I’ve never seen the door. How cool!! I’m going to use that I think


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And the final chapter to this storm. Sun is up, snowstorm fully gone, temps rising, sun’s warmth drastically speeds melting on roads, sidewalks and highways. Beautiful blue sky.
> 
> View attachment 262274


You have a lot of snow ! More than in Germany.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Argh, frustrating. How do they know it’s not stolen? Not that I think it is. Even my (second) card hasn’t arrived yet, right? [emoji849][emoji849]


Correct. And they say tortoises are slow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone else feed birds?

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/why-d...il&utm_term=0_47588b5758-039932960d-304198277


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Do you guys have “elf doors” for Christmas? Your niece might like one. Christmas elves get into the house through this door and leave presents for children. And/or do something naughty, especially if you didn’t leave out any rice pudding for them.
> 
> Here’s one we set up in Turkey this Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 262287


That is cute !


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do you guys have “elf doors” for Christmas? Your niece might like one. Christmas elves get into the house through this door and leave presents for children. And/or do something naughty, especially if you didn’t leave out any rice pudding for them.
> 
> Here’s one we set up in Turkey this Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 262287


Oh I love that. I will need to make one too. We don't have that here. And we leave out biscuits and milk for Santa Clause. Some leave out beer and Biltong instead.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else feed birds?
> 
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/why-d...il&utm_term=0_47588b5758-039932960d-304198277


No, but then it is not necessary nor do I want them to be eaten by our cat.


----------



## Yvonne G

The trip to Bakersfield was uneventful, but quite pleasant. It was nice to get to have conversation with a real person in real life. Took about 2 hours. The tortoises I picked up were long term captives, but anything else is unknown besides the owner could no longer care for them. She gave them to a SoCal chapter of CTTC (California Turtle and Tortoise Club) and asked that they go to a good home. So I adopted them from CTTC.

The male leopard:





He's not the prettiest leopard I've ever seen, but he's healthy and active. He weighs 11lbs

The male Chelonoidis denticulata:





and the female:





These are both in pretty good shape, except I expect they are rather stunted. I don't know the age, but from the growth rings look to be older than the size says they are. One weighs 7 lbs and the other 6 lbs. They are a bit smaller than the YFs in my collection.

All the new tortoises are set up in the "hospital" section - cinderblock enclosures on my carport.


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> The trip to Bakersfield was uneventful, but quite pleasant. It was nice to get to have conversation with a real person in real life. Took about 2 hours. The tortoises I picked up were long term captives, but anything else is unknown besides the owner could no longer care for them. She gave them to a SoCal chapter of CTTC (California Turtle and Tortoise Club) and asked that they go to a good home. So I adopted them from CTTC.
> 
> The male leopard:
> View attachment 262305
> View attachment 262306
> View attachment 262307
> 
> 
> He's not the prettiest leopard I've ever seen, but he's healthy and active. He weighs 11lbs
> 
> The male Chelonoidis denticulata:
> View attachment 262311
> View attachment 262313
> View attachment 262314
> 
> 
> and the female:
> View attachment 262308
> View attachment 262309
> View attachment 262310
> 
> 
> These are both in pretty good shape, except I expect they are rather stunted. I don't know the age, but from the growth rings look to be older than the size says they are. One weighs 7 lbs and the other 6 lbs. They are a bit smaller than the YFs in my collection.
> 
> All the new tortoises are set up in the "hospital" section - cinderblock enclosures on my carport.


Hi Yvonne and thanks for sharing.

Good looking torts though that pyramiding in some of them is bad.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh I love that. I will need to make one too. We don't have that here. And we leave out biscuits and milk for Santa Clause. Some leave out beer and Biltong instead.



I’d go with beer (or better yet, wine) and Biltong if I were Santa. [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The trip to Bakersfield was uneventful, but quite pleasant. It was nice to get to have conversation with a real person in real life. Took about 2 hours. The tortoises I picked up were long term captives, but anything else is unknown besides the owner could no longer care for them. She gave them to a SoCal chapter of CTTC (California Turtle and Tortoise Club) and asked that they go to a good home. So I adopted them from CTTC.
> 
> The male leopard:
> View attachment 262305
> View attachment 262306
> View attachment 262307
> 
> 
> He's not the prettiest leopard I've ever seen, but he's healthy and active. He weighs 11lbs
> 
> The male Chelonoidis denticulata:
> View attachment 262311
> View attachment 262313
> View attachment 262314
> 
> 
> and the female:
> View attachment 262308
> View attachment 262309
> View attachment 262310
> 
> 
> These are both in pretty good shape, except I expect they are rather stunted. I don't know the age, but from the growth rings look to be older than the size says they are. One weighs 7 lbs and the other 6 lbs. They are a bit smaller than the YFs in my collection.
> 
> All the new tortoises are set up in the "hospital" section - cinderblock enclosures on my carport.



The leo looks so big! I love him. Pyramiding is quite common for them, isn’t it. The YFs look a bit shy


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> The leo looks so big! I love him. Pyramiding is quite common for them, isn’t it. The YFs look a bit shy


It is, but it's also not natural. Here's a couple raised from babies:


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The trip to Bakersfield was uneventful, but quite pleasant. It was nice to get to have conversation with a real person in real life. Took about 2 hours. The tortoises I picked up were long term captives, but anything else is unknown besides the owner could no longer care for them. She gave them to a SoCal chapter of CTTC (California Turtle and Tortoise Club) and asked that they go to a good home. So I adopted them from CTTC.
> 
> The male leopard:
> View attachment 262305
> View attachment 262306
> View attachment 262307
> 
> 
> He's not the prettiest leopard I've ever seen, but he's healthy and active. He weighs 11lbs
> 
> The male Chelonoidis denticulata:
> View attachment 262311
> View attachment 262313
> View attachment 262314
> 
> 
> and the female:
> View attachment 262308
> View attachment 262309
> View attachment 262310
> 
> 
> These are both in pretty good shape, except I expect they are rather stunted. I don't know the age, but from the growth rings look to be older than the size says they are. One weighs 7 lbs and the other 6 lbs. They are a bit smaller than the YFs in my collection.
> 
> All the new tortoises are set up in the "hospital" section - cinderblock enclosures on my carport.


They are going to love living with you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d go with beer (or better yet, wine) and Biltong if I were Santa. [emoji23][emoji85]


Ha ha ha. Most of the fathers want that one too. Although Stephen swops the beer for coke zero.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It is, but it's also not natural. Here's a couple raised from babies:
> 
> View attachment 262317


You know now that I am familiar with how tortoise should look and what pyramiding is I cringe when I see a tort with bad pyramiding. It is quite sad. But then not everyone has had the luxury of getting such good information like we do on TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I JUST GOT MY T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. PARCEL!!!! Can I open it ????? OMG im so excited!!!! @Bee62


YIKES!!!!! It must've come to you on Adam's donkey parcel service!! Yes, open it! Open it! Open it!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ok... Son is going to help me and he’s very excited.


So we get the box open to find.....
A wrapped present!!!


----------



## EllieMay

So we rip off the wrapping and we find 


LOOK AT ALL THESE SWEETS!!! 
We have to mind Sabine’s note and cautiously remove tape to see what could be underneath...


----------



## EllieMay

I can’t not believe my eyes, but this is TOO SPECIAL! I am now the proud owner of a Tortoise clock!!!!

This is AMAZING.. and there are more sweets! Be still my heart, it’s German Chocolate!!!! [emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

And we are STILL not done!!! There is a gorgeous Horse calendar! 



And a Sea Turtle to protect my keys!


AND a beautiful Compilation of Poetry and Short stories based on our beloved Feline friends [emoji250]!


----------



## EllieMay

Mind you, there is also a card...


It is very thick and Heavy and obviously filled with something special! 



And My heart is melted!!!


----------



## EllieMay

@Bee62 THANK YOU!
I am stunned at the thought and generosity of your gift! What a wonderful Christmas surprise and WELL worth the wait. Huge Ehugs and love sent to you!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Mind you, there is also a card...
> View attachment 262342
> 
> It is very thick and Heavy and obviously filled with something special!
> View attachment 262344
> View attachment 262345
> 
> And My heart is melted!!!
> View attachment 262346


OMG!! What a wonderful surprise. Well worth waiting for.


----------



## EllieMay

I LOVE THIS [emoji175] [emoji175] [emoji175]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62 THANK YOU!
> I am stunned at the thought and generosity of your gift! What a wonderful Christmas surprise and WELL worth the wait. Huge Ehugs and love sent to you!
> View attachment 262348



How exciting!!! That clock is awesome!!
Nicely done Sabine!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Great for you....but that rain will be here next week i guess. We’ve had WAY more than we need. Despite frozen temps, our back garden remains squishy.


Cold and squishy is never a good thing. Especially if you're overdue for replacing your shoes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> My son lives between us (Texas) and he's also complaining of a squishy backyard (with two house dogs - rottweilers and muddy feet).


I have eight muddy feet, myself. Four on each turtle!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I want to see your snowy yard!


It snows more in Florida than Hades, but not by too much.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> We have a town about 1 hour away that might get snow, so I may take my daughter on Sunday! She’s only seen snow once in her 13yrs. So deprived!


That sounds a bit familiar... I remember two or three cross country trips from North Florida to Yellowstone, when my brother and I were in elementary and middle school. Around 52 hours one way. In late December.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> We got a bit of snow last night. Literally, a bit: just enough to leave your footprint in a couple of places. We were still excited! (We=daughter and I on the way to her school) I don’t think people in Denmark ever need to shovel the snow. [emoji23]


That's interesting. I always thought of Denmark as a place with deep snowfalls. That's really nice. You get to just watch the snowflakes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> We had some rain yesterday. It was awesome. Everything has that clean fresh after rain smell. I love it.


The rain finally got to South Africa! No postage required!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday Everyone.
> I hope it is a good one.
> On the agenda today is an art day with my niece. We are going to fix her fairy house we made and dolly it up ( in fairy fashion of course). I love art. Can't wait, it should be fun.


That sounds like so much fun! Are you going to find a fairy tortoise to go with it?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> For those who are always interested in introducing pill bugs and such to their enclosures to clean up waste food bits, I routinely receive info from a company (ARBICO) that carries beneficial insects. One bug in particular “The Assassin Bug” sounds interesting. Lots of benefits to include all life stages are predatory.
> 
> View attachment 262048
> 
> The Assassin Bug
> 
> Heres their link - https://www.arbico-organics.com/cat...59001365&_bta_c=ja2a46gi224s7d564amrzsvvm01hq


I would very much like to add pill bugs to my boxie's indoor enclosure. I just can't bring myself to fork over a BUCK a BUG... for a roly-poly! By the time they get shipped from wherever, that's about the cost... $1 US per roly poly.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I have never been able to get into the audio books myself even though I’m an avid reader. It really irritates me to get interrupted by anything while I’m in a good book, so I think that audiobooks are a way to read while your doing something else and I can’t focus like that..[emoji52]


Same here... I'm a visual and kinetic learner. For me, focusing on an audio book requires a tremendous amount of effort to maintain concentration for that long. Now, if it was something I had read before or already knew the plot and background to, I could probably enjoy it. Kind of like background noise. I prefer the TV to music, as music seems to demand a higher degree of focus and effort for my brain to process. Music is harder for me to tune out, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> So a leopard and a couple yellowfoots!!! You may be to busy for all that wonderful kayaking! Surely not, huh?? I really want to travel to Florida and purchase a Capuchin... I would never do it until I’m able to retire.... but it is actually a goal of mine


We have Capuchin in Florida?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I've got to learn how to post pictures to share with everyone. I've managed the avatar but I'm only somewhat learning how to do the rest. I taught my son how to type and now he has to teach me how to. lol sometimes I can do things online and can't remember how I did it the next moment..my only excuses are...I was raised as a child without technology almost Amish like. Now I have senior moments.


Nah, just blame it on the bugs in the system...  And if they happen to be pill bugs, please send them my way!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I would very much like to add pill bugs to my boxie's indoor enclosure. I just can't bring myself to fork over a BUCK a BUG... for a roly-poly! By the time they get shipped from wherever, that's about the cost... $1 US per roly poly.



I could try to research how to ship them and send you some maybe? I just turn over a few rocks in my yard and Wa-laaaa.... how many do you think you’d need?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Early morning shot.....warming up my leg and arm muscles in preps for a morning of shoveling.
> 
> View attachment 262131


Better get to it... Someone needs to rescue all those miniature deer out there! At least, that's what the shrubs looked like at first glance - like a bunch of miniature deer stuck in the snow with only their antlers showing... I think my poor brain has been overly taxed lately. I can't even blame wine.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have Capuchin in Florida?



There is a reputable breeder just outside of Ft Lauderdale I believe... I have wanted one for many years but I know that they need much dedicated one on one time that I can’t provide while working full time. They are also not recommended for house holds with small children. I know that doesn’t always apply but I feel it would be best for me to wait. I look at the new babies every 6 months though!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262222


LOL! You guys always make me smile!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is it teleporting or translocation?


Maybe all that pixie dust shifts the little sprites slightly out of phase so they can walk through walls...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Phew. A doable project then. [emoji28] Maybe I can let daughter see this after all. [emoji23]


Maybe you could just tell daughter that the fairies wait for their tortoise friends to dig a secret passage inside, and they just follow the tortoise in.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Happy Monday all.
> Took the christmas tree down today and packed away all the decorations. Went to the post office again and checked up on my parcels. According to them, the parcels say un found on their system which means that they are sitting at one of the hubs waiting to be scanned and processed. They said that they are not stolen but the post is very slow. Trust the SA mentality to not care about time frames and to take their sweet time doing what should have been done long ago.


Maybe they thought the package is supposed to be delivered Christmas 2019??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Do you guys have “elf doors” for Christmas? Your niece might like one. Christmas elves get into the house through this door and leave presents for children. And/or do something naughty, especially if you didn’t leave out any rice pudding for them.
> 
> Here’s one we set up in Turkey this Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 262287


Awesome! Wait... Just don't give Bold any ideas... If that little stinker could use a fake fern to climb out (the first time or two), I'm sure he could figure out how to use a ladder.  Don't anybody mention pixie dust or walking through walls, either.

[Turns to mud turtle] No, Bold, you didn't hear anything like that... Did you say you wanted a couple more ZooMed hatchling pellets before bedtime...?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I can’t not believe my eyes, but this is TOO SPECIAL! I am now the proud owner of a Tortoise clock!!!!
> View attachment 262336
> This is AMAZING.. and there are more sweets! Be still my heart, it’s German Chocolate!!!! [emoji177]
> View attachment 262337


Oh, that's beautiful! And yummy!


----------



## queen koopa

This is all very odd haha


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> YIKES!!!!! It must've come to you on Adam's donkey parcel service!! Yes, open it! Open it! Open it!!!!!!


I second that.!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Mind you, there is also a card...
> View attachment 262342
> 
> It is very thick and Heavy and obviously filled with something special!
> View attachment 262344
> View attachment 262345
> 
> And My heart is melted!!!
> View attachment 262346


Those are beautiful gifts. Well done @Bee62. I could feel Heathers excitement and wonder all the way here in Cape Town. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have eight muddy feet, myself. Four on each turtle!


Lol. The turtles must be having a ball.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The rain finally got to South Africa! No postage required!


If postage was required, we would still be waiting for it. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> That sounds like so much fun! Are you going to find a fairy tortoise to go with it?


Hmmm good idea. I could make one from sea shells. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Same here... I'm a visual and kinetic learner. For me, focusing on an audio book requires a tremendous amount of effort to maintain concentration for that long. Now, if it was something I had read before or already knew the plot and background to, I could probably enjoy it. Kind of like background noise. I prefer the TV to music, as music seems to demand a higher degree of focus and effort for my brain to process. Music is harder for me to tune out, if that makes any sense.


Makes total sense. Although music is the back ground noise and tv the distraction for me.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Better get to it... Someone needs to rescue all those miniature deer out there! At least, that's what the shrubs looked like at first glance - like a bunch of miniature deer stuck in the snow with only their antlers showing... I think my poor brain has been overly taxed lately. I can't even blame wine.


And here I was thinking that I missed something again.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> There is a reputable breeder just outside of Ft Lauderdale I believe... I have wanted one for many years but I know that they need much dedicated one on one time that I can’t provide while working full time. They are also not recommended for house holds with small children. I know that doesn’t always apply but I feel it would be best for me to wait. I look at the new babies every 6 months though!!!


By the looks of it, you will have a zoo one day. So your dream will come true.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe all that pixie dust shifts the little sprites slightly out of phase so they can walk through walls...


Exactly.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe they thought the package is supposed to be delivered Christmas 2019??


Oh don't say that. It just might happen. [emoji85] Fate has a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Awesome! Wait... Just don't give Bold any ideas... If that little stinker could use a fake fern to climb out (the first time or two), I'm sure he could figure out how to use a ladder.  Don't anybody mention pixie dust or walking through walls, either.
> 
> [Turns to mud turtle] No, Bold, you didn't hear anything like that... Did you say you wanted a couple more ZooMed hatchling pellets before bedtime...?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] too late, i can see Bold plotting his next escape attempt. Does he by any chance have a friend called pinky?


----------



## CarolM

queen koopa said:


> This is all very odd haha


Good Morning,

@queen koopa 
Welcome to the cold dark rooms. Where a bunch of international fun pun loving people pop in to make silly jokes, discuss normal day events and just be whoever we want to be. Pull up an armadillo and Montgomery should be around shortly with the beverage of your choice. If you need something harder than tea, coffee or hot chocolate head on over to our pub called the drunken penguin and the one legged pirate will be able to serve you. But if you see the leprechaun there please let us know as when the two of them get together they start causing nonsense and we will need to separate them. Poke a jellyfish if you want a little bit of light and mind the hedgehogs - it can be very painful if you accidentally step on them.
I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa. Hope to not see you in the dark often just having fun, letting your hair down and just being silly.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday all.
On the agenda for today.....nothing. It is going to be a lazy day.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I JUST GOT MY T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. PARCEL!!!! Can I open it ????? OMG im so excited!!!! @Bee62
> View attachment 262331



Woohoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Mind you, there is also a card...
> View attachment 262342
> 
> It is very thick and Heavy and obviously filled with something special!
> View attachment 262344
> View attachment 262345
> 
> And My heart is melted!!!
> View attachment 262346



Oh my goodness!! Well worth waiting for!! And it arrived on the New Year’s Day of the old-style Russian calendar. We celebrate it as the Old New Year. [emoji16] I’m so happy for you and that you’ve inadvertently shared my holiday. [emoji23]
Well done on those goodies, Bee! (I suspect you went a little over the budget, but what a gorgeous collection!)


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have eight muddy feet, myself. Four on each turtle!






???
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting. I always thought of Denmark as a place with deep snowfalls. That's really nice. You get to just watch the snowflakes.



They gave away the snowfalls when they gave away Norway in 1814... As a result, now we get excited every time there’s a bit of white lying around that is not dandruff... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Better get to it... Someone needs to rescue all those miniature deer out there! At least, that's what the shrubs looked like at first glance - like a bunch of miniature deer stuck in the snow with only their antlers showing... I think my poor brain has been overly taxed lately. I can't even blame wine.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe they thought the package is supposed to be delivered Christmas 2019??



[emoji33] Let’s not get pessimistic. There’s still Easter... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Awesome! Wait... Just don't give Bold any ideas... If that little stinker could use a fake fern to climb out (the first time or two), I'm sure he could figure out how to use a ladder.  Don't anybody mention pixie dust or walking through walls, either.
> 
> [Turns to mud turtle] No, Bold, you didn't hear anything like that... Did you say you wanted a couple more ZooMed hatchling pellets before bedtime...?



If he got his little webbed feet on pixie dust, I’m afraid that even the magnifying glass won’t help you find him [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

queen koopa said:


> This is all very odd haha



Odd? 

Welcome to the CDR! Just grab an armadillo to sit on. If you’d like some tea or coffee, Montgomery—our giant armadillo coffee table—will be over shortly. For anything stronger, we’ll need to find the One-Legged Pirate or fish out his substitute the Leprechaun, whom our Dark Lord locked up in the jellyfish tank. 

Speaking of the jellyfish, prod them to make them glow if you need more light, and be careful not to step on the hedgehogs. 

Oh, keep a carrot handy for the Snow Leopard. She’s actually harmless and strictly vegetarian. Which cannot be said of the Wool Spider (if she exists)...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday all.
> On the agenda for today.....nothing. It is going to be a lazy day.



The best kind of day!!! But it’s not Saturday yet, is it?? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 

Coffee date for me, with a friend (who doesn’t drink coffee for religious reasons. She probably wouldn’t call it a coffee date...  ) And a make-up piano lesson for daughter in the afternoon. 




(Not in this sense, just to clarify!)

I still can’t get back into my working mode. No wonder (some) Russians take half of January off to recover from the holidays; and I don’t even have vodka to blame... [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The best kind of day!!! But it’s not Saturday yet, is it?? [emoji33][emoji33]


Nope, but I am on holiday until thursday. Then it is back to work on friday.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33] Let’s not get pessimistic. There’s still Easter... [emoji33][emoji33]


Or Christmas in July?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> By the looks of it, you will have a zoo one day. So your dream will come true.



lOL... I be heard that before my husband already says we need to start charging admission [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh don't say that. It just might happen. [emoji85] Fate has a wicked sense of humor.



I bet it’s going to show very soon!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday all.
> On the agenda for today.....nothing. It is going to be a lazy day.



Good morning! Lazy days are the best! I wish you much enjoyment


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> The best kind of day!!! But it’s not Saturday yet, is it?? [emoji33][emoji33]



RIGHT!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Pastel Tortie

I think I've caught up reading, at least for the moment. Been dealing with a sick four-legged kid the last few days. Cattley came down with a full blown cold (or at least the symptoms) over the weekend, and I took him to the vet yesterday. He was sneezing, sniffling, with an itchy nose (rubbing it with his paw), and just all around looking miserable. No lesions anywhere, thankfully, and no thick or colored discharge. The vet was able to rule out the nasty stuff that causes feline respiratory problems, so that's good (relatively).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still looking nice. Yeah - sunshine.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> @Bee62 THANK YOU!
> I am stunned at the thought and generosity of your gift! What a wonderful Christmas surprise and WELL worth the wait. Huge Ehugs and love sent to you!
> View attachment 262348


I am soooo happy you`ve got my parcel !!!! The next parcel to the USA I will send in October !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262349
> 
> I LOVE THIS [emoji175] [emoji175] [emoji175]


Does the clock run ?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> How exciting!!! That clock is awesome!!
> Nicely done Sabine!!


Thank you !!!!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Those are beautiful gifts. Well done @Bee62. I could feel Heathers excitement and wonder all the way here in Cape Town. [emoji6]


Thank you Carol !
You are now the only one who hasen`t received the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel ???? Hopefully yours will arrive soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am soooo happy you`ve got my parcel !!!! The next parcel to the USA I will send in October !!!!!



Good plan! Apparently. [emoji849] Ed’s parcel took about this long from Turkey. [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Oh my goodness!! Well worth waiting for!! And it arrived on the New Year’s Day of the old-style Russian calendar. We celebrate it as the Old New Year. [emoji16] I’m so happy for you and that you’ve inadvertently shared my holiday. [emoji23]
> Well done on those goodies, Bee! (I suspect you went a little over the budget, but what a gorgeous collection!)


----------



## Yvonne G

queen koopa said:


> This is all very odd haha


Hi Queen Koopa! Welcome to our cold, dark room!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!

Trying to get myself psyched up for my mammogram today. 
My husband usually goes with me but he’s busy. 
I get 3D now so it’s further away. 
I’m not a fan of freeway driving in the rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Trying to get myself psyched up for my mammogram today.
> My husband usually goes with me but he’s busy.
> I get 3D now so it’s further away.
> I’m not a fan of freeway driving in the rain.


I hate having a mammogram. It hurts! Is the 3d different than the other squeeze and pinch kind?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think I've caught up reading, at least for the moment. Been dealing with a sick four-legged kid the last few days. Cattley came down with a full blown cold (or at least the symptoms) over the weekend, and I took him to the vet yesterday. He was sneezing, sniffling, with an itchy nose (rubbing it with his paw), and just all around looking miserable. No lesions anywhere, thankfully, and no thick or colored discharge. The vet was able to rule out the nasty stuff that causes feline respiratory problems, so that's good (relatively).



I hate to read that Anne.. wishing Cattley a speedy recovery!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Still looking nice. Yeah - sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 262371



Looks a Christmas card!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Does the clock run ?



It sure does! I had to put the hands back in place and tighten the base but it’s perfect. ( I actually have some experience making clocks[emoji847]) I have put it in my bathroom where I have always needed one and I’m so pleased to have a piece of Germany that reflects my friends in Tortoise Love! It was a PERFECT gift!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Trying to get myself psyched up for my mammogram today.
> My husband usually goes with me but he’s busy.
> I get 3D now so it’s further away.
> I’m not a fan of freeway driving in the rain.



Just yuck!!! I hope you have something rewarding for yourself afterwards!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I hate having a mammogram. It hurts! Is the 3d different than the other squeeze and pinch kind?



Exactly the same[emoji53]

They really need to come up with better technology. I think more women would do it if they knew it wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think I've caught up reading, at least for the moment. Been dealing with a sick four-legged kid the last few days. Cattley came down with a full blown cold (or at least the symptoms) over the weekend, and I took him to the vet yesterday. He was sneezing, sniffling, with an itchy nose (rubbing it with his paw), and just all around looking miserable. No lesions anywhere, thankfully, and no thick or colored discharge. The vet was able to rule out the nasty stuff that causes feline respiratory problems, so that's good (relatively).



Poor kitty. 
I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Momof4

Ok, I’m heading out!!
Leaving super early so I can drive slow. I don’t mind sitting in the warm car for a bit!


----------



## Maro2Bear

We just had an incredible 45 mins or so....watching a Mr Fox catch and mount Mrs Fox to make lil foxes.... all happening in our back garden.

They stayed “attached” an incredibly long time. Might still be attached since we never did see them run off separately.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had an incredible 45 mins or so....watching a Mr Fox catch and mount Mrs Fox to make lil foxes.... all happening in our back garden.
> 
> They stayed “attached” an incredibly long time. Might still be attached since we never did see them run off separately.
> 
> View attachment 262395



How cool!!
They are beautiful!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> How cool!!
> They are beautiful!!



I know! Had to take photos through our windows....and get to a window without screens...and get a good angle. So, not too bad considering!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> lOL... I be heard that before my husband already says we need to start charging admission [emoji16]


Whahaha not a bad idea.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262370


Noooo. I hope friday does not come too soon this week.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think I've caught up reading, at least for the moment. Been dealing with a sick four-legged kid the last few days. Cattley came down with a full blown cold (or at least the symptoms) over the weekend, and I took him to the vet yesterday. He was sneezing, sniffling, with an itchy nose (rubbing it with his paw), and just all around looking miserable. No lesions anywhere, thankfully, and no thick or colored discharge. The vet was able to rule out the nasty stuff that causes feline respiratory problems, so that's good (relatively).


Oh shame poor thing. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Carol !
> You are now the only one who hasen`t received the T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. parcel ???? Hopefully yours will arrive soon.


I am sure it will.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> Trying to get myself psyched up for my mammogram today.
> My husband usually goes with me but he’s busy.
> I get 3D now so it’s further away.
> I’m not a fan of freeway driving in the rain.


Good luck I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think I've caught up reading, at least for the moment. Been dealing with a sick four-legged kid the last few days. Cattley came down with a full blown cold (or at least the symptoms) over the weekend, and I took him to the vet yesterday. He was sneezing, sniffling, with an itchy nose (rubbing it with his paw), and just all around looking miserable. No lesions anywhere, thankfully, and no thick or colored discharge. The vet was able to rule out the nasty stuff that causes feline respiratory problems, so that's good (relatively).


So he gave you the pink stuff to squirt in poor kitty's mouth? Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had an incredible 45 mins or so....watching a Mr Fox catch and mount Mrs Fox to make lil foxes.... all happening in our back garden.
> 
> They stayed “attached” an incredibly long time. Might still be attached since we never did see them run off separately.
> 
> View attachment 262395


Lol. Good luck with the little foxes.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Noooo. I hope friday does not come too soon this week.



Wait! Did I miss something?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Wait! Did I miss something?


Yes, if you're sitting there reading the CDR, you've probably missed your mammogram appointment!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It sure does! I had to put the hands back in place and tighten the base but it’s perfect. ( I actually have some experience making clocks[emoji847]) I have put it in my bathroom where I have always needed one and I’m so pleased to have a piece of Germany that reflects my friends in Tortoise Love! It was a PERFECT gift!!!


Great !


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> They gave away the snowfalls when they gave away Norway in 1814... As a result, now we get excited every time there’s a bit of white lying around that is not dandruff... [emoji33][emoji33]


Well after texting back and forth in the cdr with you...once again I need an actual world map with latitude and longitude just to satisfy my curiosity. Growing zones etc. Then I got to wondering how far you are from a whale sanctuary I read about in the mid eightys. I actually got to meet a family that was 40 miles from it in Florida after the year 2000. They only spoke some English and I couldn't speak their language but we managed. I don't even know why I asked them about it. I've thought of the sanctuary once in a while over the years and hopefully they're still there. I think it was within waters around some peninsula off of Europe. Enjoy your white stuff.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had an incredible 45 mins or so....watching a Mr Fox catch and mount Mrs Fox to make lil foxes.... all happening in our back garden.
> 
> They stayed “attached” an incredibly long time. Might still be attached since we never did see them run off separately.
> 
> View attachment 262395


A bad situation for shy animals, but they seem not to be so shy because they do it in your garden !


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, if you're sitting there reading the CDR, you've probably missed your mammogram appointment!



I was in the waiting room.

All done[emoji736]

The next appointment I have been procrastinating is the Dermatologist! 
Every time my husband goes for a skin check he comes home cut on, and I’m not into that!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Wait! Did I miss something?


I am on holiday. Friday is when I start work again.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, if you're sitting there reading the CDR, you've probably missed your mammogram appointment!


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I was in the waiting room.
> 
> All done[emoji736]
> 
> The next appointment I have been procrastinating is the Dermatologist!
> Every time my husband goes for a skin check he comes home cut on, and I’m not into that!!


I hope all went well.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had an incredible 45 mins or so....watching a Mr Fox catch and mount Mrs Fox to make lil foxes.... all happening in our back garden.
> 
> They stayed “attached” an incredibly long time. Might still be attached since we never did see them run off separately.
> 
> View attachment 262395



Right on time for spring babies!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, if you're sitting there reading the CDR, you've probably missed your mammogram appointment!



I literally laughed out loud at this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I am on holiday. Friday is when I start work again.



Gotcha!!
Enjoy the rest of your holiday!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I hope all went well.



Me too. 
Thanks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s another shot, not as zoomed in, but provides some snowy atmospherics.

They spent a lot of time to the right under cover of those pines then slowly moved to the left.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha


What's to miss???hehehe It's like being some ones pancake toy.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, if you're sitting there reading the CDR, you've probably missed your mammogram appointment!



Brilliant! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another shot, not as zoomed in, but provides some snowy atmospherics.
> 
> They spent a lot of time to the right under cover of those pines then slowly moved to the left.
> 
> View attachment 262406


I didn't get to see when the skunks were doing what skunks do in my backyard. My neighbor told me by the grapevine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Me too.
> Thanks.



#MeToo - i know wifey always hates going, then glad it’s over.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Right on time for spring babies!!!



Yes, it would be cute to have a litter of foxies jumping about.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Gotcha!!
> Enjoy the rest of your holiday!


Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Oh my goodness!! Well worth waiting for!! And it arrived on the New Year’s Day of the old-style Russian calendar. We celebrate it as the Old New Year. [emoji16] I’m so happy for you and that you’ve inadvertently shared my holiday. [emoji23]
> Well done on those goodies, Bee! (I suspect you went a little over the budget, but what a gorgeous collection!)


Yes and so nice.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I hate to read that Anne.. wishing Cattley a speedy recovery!


Thank you! Cattley is still sneezing a bit, but he's looking less miserable than he did a day or two ago. He's on Cerenia for the inflammation (poor sore nose). The vet also started him on an antibiotic for a few days. If it works, we'll continue with a much longer course. 

I was surprised the likely diagnosis was bacterial, not viral, but after taking Cattley's medical history into account and hearing the thought process behind the vet's opinion, it made sense.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey everyone hope all is well here in the CDR I haven't stopped by in a while. Things have been good on my end. Murphy celebrated his 1yr birthday/anniversary with me this past weekend. He got some birthday Mazuri and a new bigger enclosure! So he's a pretty happy guy these days. Marge is going to eat me out of house and home! This little Tortoise never stops! She's gained 10 grams in 2 weeks!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Poor kitty.
> I hope he feels better soon.


Thank you. Cattley has been keeping to himself mostly, but he's been willing to sleep on/above my pillow the last few nights. I think snuggling and snoozing with his people made Cattley feel a less miserable.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh shame poor thing. I hope he gets better soon.


Oh, thank you. Cattley is such a super sweet kitty, it's difficult seeing him feeling miserable and not being able to speed up his recovery. Cattley is my sewing kitty. Not that I've been sewing lately. I have so many projects to get back to.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> So he gave you the pink stuff to squirt in poor kitty's mouth? Hope he's feeling better soon.


Fortunately, all of of Cattley's meds are in pill form, and he usually isn't too bad about taking them. We make sure they're in small pieces, and we wrap each in a small piece of pill pocket, so the cat doesn't have to chew, just swallow. Note: Pill pockets MUST be Salmon flavor. Success rate drops significantly if it's chicken flavored.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, it would be cute to have a litter of foxies jumping about.


As long as you don't have a hen house...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well here in the CDR I haven't stopped by in a while. Things have been good on my end. Murphy celebrated his 1yr birthday/anniversary with me this past weekend. He got some birthday Mazuri and a new bigger enclosure! So he's a pretty happy guy these days. Marge is going to eat me out of house and home! This little Tortoise never stops! She's gained 10 grams in 2 weeks!
> View attachment 262423
> View attachment 262424
> View attachment 262425
> View attachment 262426
> View attachment 262427


Murphy and Marge are absolutely adorable! They look like they have tons of personality, too.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Pastel Tortie said:


> Murphy and Marge are absolutely adorable! They look like they have tons of personality, too.


I don't know if it's all tortoises because he's my first but Murphy is a very curious Tortoise. He doesn't like when I bother him, but he's highly intrigued with everything I do is the only way I can explain it lol. If I'm digging a hole he will come over and look in it if I'm planting a plant he will come over and watch me. He seems fascinated with everything I do? Little Marge I'm still learning her personality but so far "Fearless"


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> If he got his little webbed feet on pixie dust, I’m afraid that even the magnifying glass won’t help you find him [emoji33][emoji33]


I told Pixie (one of Cattley's sisters) not to spill any dust in the Mud turtle tank... but she isn't making any promises. 

I want to take that magnifying glass and go looking for the itsy bitsy barbels on Bold's chin... I just have to figure out how to hold the magnifying glass and Bold where I can see what I'm doing and what I'm looking at... Preferably WITHOUT getting chomped again. That little turtle has a MUCH stronger beak than he usually lets on.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

You know your kitty is really congested when... You pick him up to cuddle him, and his purr sounds like static!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262421


Happy Hump day. Hope it is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well here in the CDR I haven't stopped by in a while. Things have been good on my end. Murphy celebrated his 1yr birthday/anniversary with me this past weekend. He got some birthday Mazuri and a new bigger enclosure! So he's a pretty happy guy these days. Marge is going to eat me out of house and home! This little Tortoise never stops! She's gained 10 grams in 2 weeks!
> View attachment 262423
> View attachment 262424
> View attachment 262425
> View attachment 262426
> View attachment 262427


Happy Birthday Murphy. And Marge's eating habits is a good sign. She is happy and comfortable with you. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, thank you. Cattley is such a super sweet kitty, it's difficult seeing him feeling miserable and not being able to speed up his recovery. Cattley is my sewing kitty. Not that I've been sewing lately. I have so many projects to get back to.


With a good Mommy like you he dare not get better.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Fortunately, all of of Cattley's meds are in pill form, and he usually isn't too bad about taking them. We make sure they're in small pieces, and we wrap each in a small piece of pill pocket, so the cat doesn't have to chew, just swallow. Note: Pill pockets MUST be Salmon flavor. Success rate drops significantly if it's chicken flavored.


Lol. Well he is sick, he might as well milk it for what it is worth. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I told Pixie (one of Cattley's sisters) not to spill any dust in the Mud turtle tank... but she isn't making any promises.
> 
> I want to take that magnifying glass and go looking for the itsy bitsy barbels on Bold's chin... I just have to figure out how to hold the magnifying glass and Bold where I can see what I'm doing and what I'm looking at... Preferably WITHOUT getting chomped again. That little turtle has a MUCH stronger beak than he usually lets on.


BUT you taste soooooo good!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know your kitty is really congested when... You pick him up to cuddle him, and his purr sounds like static!


[emoji26] [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262447


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Hump day everyone. How are you all? What with sniffles, no food left and changing babies I am almost afraid to ask. Hopefully all the problems go away and life will be good again. 
On the agenda today, checking up on parcels and shopping. Until later.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I didn't get to see when the skunks were doing what skunks do in my backyard. My neighbor told me by the grapevine.



[emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, it would be cute to have a litter of foxies jumping about.



Hope they come back to deliver... [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well here in the CDR I haven't stopped by in a while. Things have been good on my end. Murphy celebrated his 1yr birthday/anniversary with me this past weekend. He got some birthday Mazuri and a new bigger enclosure! So he's a pretty happy guy these days. Marge is going to eat me out of house and home! This little Tortoise never stops! She's gained 10 grams in 2 weeks!
> View attachment 262423
> View attachment 262424
> View attachment 262425
> View attachment 262426
> View attachment 262427



Happy birthday/anniversary to Marge’s big brother! [emoji217][emoji173]️ 
Glad Marge is making daddy proud.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262444



What a beautiful picture! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262447



[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Hump day everyone. How are you all? What with sniffles, no food left and changing babies I am almost afraid to ask. Hopefully all the problems go away and life will be good again.
> On the agenda today, checking up on parcels and shopping. Until later.



Good luck at the post office. Can’t wait to relive the Christmas fun with you! [emoji173]️

I’m well. House cleaning today. I canceled taking daughter to the piano lesson last night because it was raining.... The lamest excuse ever, in Denmark. [emoji85][emoji15]


----------



## Kristoff

Btw, I haven’t received Anne’s card yet. Maybe Christmas isn’t over for me either? [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good luck at the post office. Can’t wait to relive the Christmas fun with you! [emoji173]️
> 
> I’m well. House cleaning today. I canceled taking daughter to the piano lesson last night because it was raining.... The lamest excuse ever, in Denmark. [emoji85][emoji15]


Whahaha. I hope you told them that you wanted to practice your singing instead. [emoji23] It is raining would be the perfect excuse then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Btw, I haven’t received Anne’s card yet. Maybe Christmas isn’t over for me either? [emoji4]


There are a few cards I am waiting for as well. No luck at the post office. Sigh the SA postal service sucks!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> There are a few cards I am waiting for as well. No luck at the post office. Sigh the SA postal service sucks!!


This is what the SA tracking app says:

So we carry on waiting, but by the looks of it, it either has not even arrived in SA or still needs to be scanned and processed at one of the postal hubs in SA. 

Anybody want to predict when they think it will eventually arrive?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> This is what the SA tracking app says:
> 
> So we carry on waiting, but by the looks of it, it either has not even arrived in SA or still needs to be scanned and processed at one of the postal hubs in SA.
> 
> Anybody want to predict when they think it will eventually arrive?
> View attachment 262464



February 5 (Chinese New Year). [emoji8]


----------



## Maro2Bear

@Kristoff Canceling lessons in Denmark ‘cause of “rain”. 

Hhmmmmmmm, from Mr Google it rains on average 17 days in January....55% of the time! So you can pretty much use this one almost any day of the week.!

Frosty and cold here this morning @22F (-5C) but it should be calm, no wind and eventually sunny. I’m going to throw the kayak up on my truck here in the next hour or so and hit the water for a few frosty hours of paddling. Calling for more snowfall tomorrow night, then again at the weekend. My goal is to get out at least once/week during Winter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> February 5 (Chinese New Year). [emoji8]



I predict 1 April.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I predict 1 April.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> February 5 (Chinese New Year). [emoji8]


And the first guess is in. Lets see who gets closest.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Hump day everyone. How are you all? What with sniffles, no food left and changing babies I am almost afraid to ask. Hopefully all the problems go away and life will be good again.
> On the agenda today, checking up on parcels and shopping. Until later.



Your day sounds perfect! I bet you have an awesome parcel waiting and that you find something unexpected while shopping my hopes for you [emoji6]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Btw, I haven’t received Anne’s card yet. Maybe Christmas isn’t over for me either? [emoji4]


Everybody's going to get a Christmas reprise with my cards.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good luck at the post office. Can’t wait to relive the Christmas fun with you! [emoji173]️
> 
> I’m well. House cleaning today. I canceled taking daughter to the piano lesson last night because it was raining.... The lamest excuse ever, in Denmark. [emoji85][emoji15]



And for house cleaning no less???? Tskkk tskkkk[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> There are a few cards I am waiting for as well. No luck at the post office. Sigh the SA postal service sucks!!



[emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well here in the CDR I haven't stopped by in a while. Things have been good on my end. Murphy celebrated his 1yr birthday/anniversary with me this past weekend. He got some birthday Mazuri and a new bigger enclosure! So he's a pretty happy guy these days. Marge is going to eat me out of house and home! This little Tortoise never stops! She's gained 10 grams in 2 weeks!
> View attachment 262423
> View attachment 262424
> View attachment 262425
> View attachment 262426
> View attachment 262427


Marge knows that she is in the best hands she can get. That is why she is eating and growing well.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> This is what the SA tracking app says:
> 
> So we carry on waiting, but by the looks of it, it either has not even arrived in SA or still needs to be scanned and processed at one of the postal hubs in SA.
> 
> Anybody want to predict when they think it will eventually arrive?
> View attachment 262464



This is ridiculous! I think one e it gets released from customs it will move pretty quick... soooo
Jan 30


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> Your day sounds perfect! I bet you have an awesome parcel waiting and that you find something unexpected while shopping my hopes for you [emoji6]



Never mind... I had obviously slept since then... even though it was only 5 minutes for me)


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262444


A lovely trio !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262447


You have to tell men clearly what to do or not. Otherwise ........


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Not the only one who didn't want to get out of bed this morning...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Never mind... I had obviously slept since then... even though it was only 5 minutes for me)


Lol. I do that often as well.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not the only one who didn't want to get out of bed this morning...
> View attachment 262469


He is gorgeous. One day I would like to get one.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

He's even doing his beard exercises under cover this morning!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> He is gorgeous. One day I would like to get one.


Thank you. He is fantastic. You would thoroughly enjoy a bearded dragon. Wonderful personality.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I was in the waiting room.
> 
> All done[emoji736]
> 
> The next appointment I have been procrastinating is the Dermatologist!
> Every time my husband goes for a skin check he comes home cut on, and I’m not into that!!


My fingers are crossed that everything went well with the result of the mammographie.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> There are a few cards I am waiting for as well. No luck at the post office. Sigh the SA postal service sucks!!



[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> This is what the SA tracking app says:
> 
> So we carry on waiting, but by the looks of it, it either has not even arrived in SA or still needs to be scanned and processed at one of the postal hubs in SA.
> 
> Anybody want to predict when they think it will eventually arrive?
> View attachment 262464



That’s exactly what my side says.
I’m going to guess June 1st!!


----------



## Momof4

Today I’m have my monthly mom’s coffee but this time we may be missing one friend. She found out last week that she has pancreatic cancer. 
I’m guessing there will be tears. Hopefully she will let us support her any way we can. 

We have had rain everyday and it won’t stop until Friday. My torts are not happy.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Today I’m have my monthly mom’s coffee but this time we may be missing one friend. She found out last week that she has pancreatic cancer.
> I’m guessing there will be tears. Hopefully she will let us support her any way we can.
> 
> We have had rain everyday and it won’t stop until Friday. My torts are not happy.



I’m so sorry for all involved.. prayers!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a few hours on the water...tons of geese, much larger flocks of Tundra Swans, mallards, Buffleheads, ogh, two Eagles as well.

The Launch




Breaking Out to Open Water




Worth the Effort for Great Views




Tundra Swans




Heading Back to the Launch


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a few hours on the water...tons of geese, much larger flocks of Tundra Swans, mallards, Buffleheads, ogh, two Eagles as well.
> 
> The Launch
> 
> View attachment 262501
> 
> 
> Breaking Out to Open Water
> 
> View attachment 262502
> 
> 
> Worth the Effort for Great Views
> 
> View attachment 262503
> 
> 
> Tundra Swans
> 
> View attachment 262505
> 
> 
> Heading Back to the Launch
> 
> View attachment 262506
> 
> View attachment 262507



Beautiful pictures [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Today I’m have my monthly mom’s coffee but this time we may be missing one friend. She found out last week that she has pancreatic cancer.
> I’m guessing there will be tears. Hopefully she will let us support her any way we can.
> 
> We have had rain everyday and it won’t stop until Friday. My torts are not happy.



Oh no!
I’m so sorry!
Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Today I’m have my monthly mom’s coffee but this time we may be missing one friend. She found out last week that she has pancreatic cancer.
> I’m guessing there will be tears. Hopefully she will let us support her any way we can.
> 
> We have had rain everyday and it won’t stop until Friday. My torts are not happy.


Oh no. Pancreatic cancer is the most agressive cancer of all. How old is she ?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a few hours on the water...tons of geese, much larger flocks of Tundra Swans, mallards, Buffleheads, ogh, two Eagles as well.
> 
> The Launch
> 
> View attachment 262501
> 
> 
> Breaking Out to Open Water
> 
> View attachment 262502
> 
> 
> Worth the Effort for Great Views
> 
> View attachment 262503
> 
> 
> Tundra Swans
> 
> View attachment 262505
> 
> 
> Heading Back to the Launch
> 
> View attachment 262506
> 
> View attachment 262507


Tons of geese ? Do you got one for you ? They taste delicious.....


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> He's even doing his beard exercises under cover this morning!
> View attachment 262471
> View attachment 262470


Is he bobbing his head up and down?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That’s exactly what my side says.
> I’m going to guess June 1st!!
> View attachment 262484


Whahaha. Good optimistic guess.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Today I’m have my monthly mom’s coffee but this time we may be missing one friend. She found out last week that she has pancreatic cancer.
> I’m guessing there will be tears. Hopefully she will let us support her any way we can.
> 
> We have had rain everyday and it won’t stop until Friday. My torts are not happy.


You must at least be happy about the rain?

So sorry about your friend. It is a difficult thing to hear and have to go through. I hope the docs and treatment will be able to cure her.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a few hours on the water...tons of geese, much larger flocks of Tundra Swans, mallards, Buffleheads, ogh, two Eagles as well.
> 
> The Launch
> 
> View attachment 262501
> 
> 
> Breaking Out to Open Water
> 
> View attachment 262502
> 
> 
> Worth the Effort for Great Views
> 
> View attachment 262503
> 
> 
> Tundra Swans
> 
> View attachment 262505
> 
> 
> Heading Back to the Launch
> 
> View attachment 262506
> 
> View attachment 262507


You must have been freezing.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262509


At least someone is enjoying hump day. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Tons of geese ? Do you got one for you ? They taste delicious.....


Sabine are you stirring the pot?


----------



## CarolM

Night night all. Not see you in the morning.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sabine are you stirring the pot?


No problem. I will do. But a goose must not be stirred, only loooong and slow cooked.
Yummy !


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a few hours on the water...tons of geese, much larger flocks of Tundra Swans, mallards, Buffleheads, ogh, two Eagles as well.
> 
> The Launch
> 
> View attachment 262501
> 
> 
> Breaking Out to Open Water
> 
> View attachment 262502
> 
> 
> Worth the Effort for Great Views
> 
> View attachment 262503
> 
> 
> Tundra Swans
> 
> View attachment 262505
> 
> 
> Heading Back to the Launch
> 
> View attachment 262506
> 
> View attachment 262507



Breathe taking views!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Oh no. Pancreatic cancer is the most agressive cancer of all. How old is she ?



I didn’t know that. I guess she has it in 3 areas. 
She’s 55 and her youngest is 14. 
She doesn’t have a lot of answers yet so all we can do is pray for her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You must have been freezing.



Nagh - hands n fingers were a bit cold by the time i got back. The trick is to stay dry.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I was in the waiting room.
> 
> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next appointment I have been procrastinating is the Dermatologist!
> Every time my husband goes for a skin check he comes home cut on, and I’m not into that!!





Kristoff said:


>





Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


At least they didn't mark their territory.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Sabine are you stirring the pot?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262533
> 
> [emoji12]



Hey Noel, I see that you were nominated to adopt Fins Brother... you interested?? You need another one.. yours are so big now.. don’t you miss the baby phase???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s one black n white from this morning’s paddle.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

You can't really see it in the pics, but he can stretch that beard out until it looks like an Elizabethan collar. In the pictures, his beard isn't as fully stretched out as it could be. (I think he was just warming up.) To get his beard fully stretched out, like an Elizabethan collar or a flying saucer, he does have to stretch his nose upward. He doesn't head bob, exactly. Of course, he's our only bearded dragon, so he isn't prone to doing any kind of dominance displays. 

He does seem to appreciate it when his mom tells him what a great big, beautiful beard he has!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Today I’m have my monthly mom’s coffee but this time we may be missing one friend. She found out last week that she has pancreatic cancer.
> I’m guessing there will be tears. Hopefully she will let us support her any way we can.
> 
> We have had rain everyday and it won’t stop until Friday. My torts are not happy.



So sorry about your friend, Kathy.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a few hours on the water...tons of geese, much larger flocks of Tundra Swans, mallards, Buffleheads, ogh, two Eagles as well.
> 
> The Launch
> 
> View attachment 262501
> 
> 
> Breaking Out to Open Water
> 
> View attachment 262502
> 
> 
> Worth the Effort for Great Views
> 
> View attachment 262503
> 
> 
> Tundra Swans
> 
> View attachment 262505
> 
> 
> Heading Back to the Launch
> 
> View attachment 262506
> 
> View attachment 262507



I see you literally had to break out of the ice! [emoji33] Beautiful pictures, as always.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Good optimistic guess.



I hope you’re keeping track of all our predictions. Let’s see who wins the wooden spoon this time. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> At least someone is enjoying hump day. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sabine are you stirring the pot?



[emoji39][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No problem. I will do. But a goose must not be stirred, only loooong and slow cooked.
> Yummy !



Let it rest then. [emoji23] 
Thank you for the yummy picture, Bee! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No problem. I will do. But a goose must not be stirred, only loooong and slow cooked.
> Yummy !



P.S. Do you know that Russians rarely use “h” in foreign names, so the perfectly fine German name Hans in Russian is pronounced as Gans (NB—goose in German) [emoji849][emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> At least they didn't mark their territory.



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] God nose you were lucky... 
[emoji6]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

@Yvonne G I'm getting a taste of your world this morning. I had a random lady contact me wanting me to take her turtle she can no longer care for. I'm waiting to meet her now. She actually drove 2.5 hours to bring me the turtle!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Yvonne G I'm getting a taste of your world this morning. I had a random lady contact me wanting me to take her turtle she can no longer care for. I'm waiting to meet her now. She actually drove 2.5 hours to bring me the turtle!


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Yvonne G I'm getting a taste of your world this morning. I had a random lady contact me wanting me to take her turtle she can no longer care for. I'm waiting to meet her now. She actually drove 2.5 hours to bring me the turtle!


I see a new Turtle Rescue about to get started in Georgia!!


----------



## Momof4

Hello!!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 262553
> View attachment 262554



He’s so tiny and cute!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> No problem. I will do. But a goose must not be stirred, only loooong and slow cooked.
> Yummy !


That does look rather good.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262533
> 
> [emoji12]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You can't really see it in the pics, but he can stretch that beard out until it looks like an Elizabethan collar. In the pictures, his beard isn't as fully stretched out as it could be. (I think he was just warming up.) To get his beard fully stretched out, like an Elizabethan collar or a flying saucer, he does have to stretch his nose upward. He doesn't head bob, exactly. Of course, he's our only bearded dragon, so he isn't prone to doing any kind of dominance displays.
> 
> He does seem to appreciate it when his mom tells him what a great big, beautiful beard he has!


I am sure he does.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Do you know that Russians rarely use “h” in foreign names, so the perfectly fine German name Hans in Russian is pronounced as Gans (NB—goose in German) [emoji849][emoji849][emoji23]


[emoji33] [emoji33] what you want to cook Gans?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Yvonne G I'm getting a taste of your world this morning. I had a random lady contact me wanting me to take her turtle she can no longer care for. I'm waiting to meet her now. She actually drove 2.5 hours to bring me the turtle!


Wow. Starting a rescue centre are we?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 262553
> View attachment 262554


Oh it is so cute.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @Yvonne G I'm getting a taste of your world this morning. I had a random lady contact me wanting me to take her turtle she can no longer care for. I'm waiting to meet her now. She actually drove 2.5 hours to bring me the turtle!



I’m so proud for you and the turtle!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Wow. Starting a rescue centre are we?


I guess lol. I've been posting a lot of pics of my torts and turtles on FB lately and I guess she seen one somewhere. The problem with starting a rescue is I wanna keep them all! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 262553
> View attachment 262554



What beautiful color in his little legs!!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hello!!


Goeie Middag!


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I guess lol. I've been posting a lot of pics of my torts and turtles on FB lately and I guess she seen one somewhere. The problem with starting a rescue is I wanna keep them all! Lol


I would feel the same. By the looks of it your outside pond is going to need to get bigger if and when you build one.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> I would feel the same. By the looks of it your outside pond is going to need to get bigger if and when you build one.


Im still trying to get around to that. I actually bought the 300 gallon stock tank just haven't set it up yet. I'm thinking I'm going to set it up in my basement so I can keep them up for the winter.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Im still trying to get around to that. I actually bought the 300 gallon stock tank just haven't set it up yet. I'm thinking I'm going to set it up in my basement so I can keep them up for the winter.


Good idea. But probably a lot more work involved. Are all of the turtles you have the same species?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Good idea. But probably a lot more work involved. Are all of the turtles you have the same species?


No, but they are all native species that live together in the wild naturally. The new one will be quarantined for at least a month. My plan is to move the 4 juveniles into the stock tank. Then Snap, Spud, and the new one who came with the name "Shelly" will move into the 75 gallon the juveniles currently live in for a year or so.


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No, but they are all native species that live together in the wild naturally. The new one will be quarantined for at least a month. My plan is to move the 4 juveniles into the stock tank. Then Snap, Spud, and the new one who came with the name "Shelly" will move into the 75 gallon the juveniles currently live in for a year or so.



I love my stock tank!! It’s so durable and inexpensive to buy.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No, but they are all native species that live together in the wild naturally. The new one will be quarantined for at least a month. My plan is to move the 4 juveniles into the stock tank. Then Snap, Spud, and the new one who came with the name "Shelly" will move into the 75 gallon the juveniles currently live in for a year or so.


You can call their pond the cold dark tank. [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You can call their pond the cold dark tank. [emoji6]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Good idea!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s Sully soaking morning. Tub is full of nice warm water. Ive lugged my 70 lb rock upstairs and plopped him into a nice bath. A good long head dunk, and now floating in the spa. Time to rest my backin preps for the reverse process. Problem is that a slippery Sully easily slides south. I have gravity on my side, it’s all down hill.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] God nose you were lucky...
> [emoji6]


Yea!!! Especially since I'm so nosey and got to find out what in the world is going on.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> You can call their pond the cold dark tank. [emoji6]


Don't want to attract any leprechauns though.....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sully soaking morning. Tub is full of nice warm water. Ive lugged my 70 lb rock upstairs and plopped him into a nice bath. A good long head dunk, and now floating in the spa. Time to rest my backin preps for the reverse process. Problem is that a slippery Sully easily slides south. I have gravity on my side, it’s all down hill.


Hahahaaa, your description of Sully taking a bath is so funny ! You need a Sully-Lift !


----------



## Bee62

Good evening my friends all over the world, ähh in the cold and dark room.
I`ve found a new tortoise specie: A Lady tortoise with high heels.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Hello all. Well, we are about to be in for a few rough days here. Snow, and more snow, and more snow, and well you get the picture. We are supposed to get anywhere from 9 to 12 inches Saturday and Sunday. I will be hibernating in my Sally’s room! It is 85 in there! All my babies are growing well including the new hatchlings. They have gained weight! And look bigger already. My one sullybaby, Dozer, should be topping 200 grams this Monday. We will see what the weekend brings!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sully soaking morning. Tub is full of nice warm water. Ive lugged my 70 lb rock upstairs and plopped him into a nice bath. A good long head dunk, and now floating in the spa. Time to rest my backin preps for the reverse process. Problem is that a slippery Sully easily slides south. I have gravity on my side, it’s all down hill.


I'm so glad i have my little Horseinthefield. I've loved a big tortoise too. That's why I had to have a tortoise One way or another.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sully soaking morning. Tub is full of nice warm water. Ive lugged my 70 lb rock upstairs and plopped him into a nice bath. A good long head dunk, and now floating in the spa. Time to rest my backin preps for the reverse process. Problem is that a slippery Sully easily slides south. I have gravity on my side, it’s all down hill.



OhLORD!!!! This sounds treacherous.... we have to engineer you a better soak solution on ground level!!! In the meantime, I’d luv to see a lounging Sully pic


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends all over the world, ähh in the cold and dark room.
> I`ve found a new tortoise specie: A Lady tortoise with high heels.



And lipstick!!!! A classy lady for sure!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> P.S. Do you know that Russians rarely use “h” in foreign names, so the perfectly fine German name Hans in Russian is pronounced as Gans (NB—goose in German) [emoji849][emoji849][emoji23]


English and Russian also. What I'd really love to know is how we manage to communicate on tortoise forum. I've never liked digital translators before because they don't translate correctly. But we are all sharing still...how nice


----------



## EllieMay

I have arrived home early from work to a gorgeous Sunny day with 73F temp.. it’s deceiving because Saturday we are supposed to drop into a hard freeze.. But in the mean time, I ran straight inside and brought all my Sullies out to enjoy some rays!!!!


Just don’t judge the messy and dry enclosures... They haven’t gotten much use lately


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> OhLORD!!!! This sounds treacherous.... we have to engineer you a better soak solution on ground level!!! In the meantime, I’d luv to see a lounging Sully pic


Yes.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have arrived home early from work to a gorgeous Sunny day with 73F temp.. it’s deceiving because Saturday we are supposed to drop into a hard freeze.. But in the mean time, I ran straight inside and brought all my Sullies out to enjoy some rays!!!!
> View attachment 262584
> 
> Just don’t judge the messy and dry enclosures... They haven’t gotten much use lately


Fresh air and sunshine


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends all over the world, ähh in the cold and dark room.
> I`ve found a new tortoise specie: A Lady tortoise with high heels.


Yes the female has a regal look to her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I have arrived home early from work to a gorgeous Sunny day with 73F temp.. it’s deceiving because Saturday we are supposed to drop into a hard freeze.. But in the mean time, I ran straight inside and brought all my Sullies out to enjoy some rays!!!!
> View attachment 262584
> 
> Just don’t judge the messy and dry enclosures... They haven’t gotten much use lately



They look great....grass and sunshine. Lucky you!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

To all of the English people out there. I have a question. Queen Elizabeth has a husband but, he is called a Prince. Why is he not the King?


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hello all. Well, we are about to be in for a few rough days here. Snow, and more snow, and more snow, and well you get the picture. We are supposed to get anywhere from 9 to 12 inches Saturday and Sunday. I will be hibernating in my Sally’s room! It is 85 in there! All my babies are growing well including the new hatchlings. They have gained weight! And look bigger already. My one sully baby, Dozer, should be topping 200 grams this Monday. We will see what the weekend brings!


 I live in the central area of our state. I'll be thinking about you this weekend.


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> To all of the English people out there. I have a question. Queen Elizabeth has a husband but, he is called a Prince. Why is he not the King?


Hehehe


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> To all of the English people out there. I have a question. Queen Elizabeth has a husband but, he is called a Prince. Why is he not the King?



Good question!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I have arrived home early from work to a gorgeous Sunny day with 73F temp.. it’s deceiving because Saturday we are supposed to drop into a hard freeze.. But in the mean time, I ran straight inside and brought all my Sullies out to enjoy some rays!!!!
> View attachment 262584
> 
> Just don’t judge the messy and dry enclosures... They haven’t gotten much use lately



Looks great!! Lucky torts!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Momof4 said:


> Good question!!


I was literally wondering the same thing earlier today when I seen a news report about him being injured in a car crash.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I was literally wondering the same thing earlier today when I seen a news report about him being injured in a car crash.


That’s way i asked


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Cheryl Hills said:


> That’s way i asked


How are your babies doing? Are they still in the incubator?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I asked Mr Google...

*Why is Prince Philip not called King Phillip?*

Philip is not the sovereign because he was not heir to the throne of England. He merely became the Consort - or husband - of the sovereign Queen. He could still have been styled King - known as a King Consort, who takes the title but does not rule - but Parliament and the Crown realised that giving him the title of King Consort would be unpopular with the British people for a variety of reasons. In the final analysis this was a political decision rather than one based on historical precedence. The principle reason for not giving Philip the title of King was that he is a foreigner and that this might cause confusion as to who was the sovereign. This is the same reason that Queen Victoria's husband, Albert, became Prince Consort rather than King Consort. In the United Kingdom there is no automatic right of the consort of the queen to retain any title. This means, technically, Philip could be given any title, including King Consort or Prince Consort, or no title at all. Indeed he did not even receive the title of Prince Consort until 1957, even though the Queen began her reign in 1952. There are a number of historical precedences which demonstrate that Philip could have become a King. In 1554, Mary I married Philip II of Spain and he became King of England by right of marriage. William of Orange, Stadtholder of the Netherlands, became King of England on the invitation of Parliament partly because he was married to Mary Stuart, the deposed King's daughter. They reigned jointly as William & Mary. Finally Mary, Queen of Scots, married Henry Darnley and he became King Consort of Scotland. But it is important to realise that if Philip had become King he would have been a King "Consort" (i.e. by right of marriage) and he would remain under the Queen, who as Queen Regnant (i.e. reigning) would remain the Sovereign. Why? Because the sovereignty of the Crown passes to the nearest blood relative and not by marriage. As King Consort if Philip survived the death of the Queen, he would not become sovereign but rather his son Charles would become King and a new title (similar to Queen Mother, perhaps "King Father"!) would have to be found. For although males takes precedence over females in succession the overriding factor is that Philip is not heir to the throne by blood.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Don't want to attract any leprechauns though.....


What about jellyfish?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Toddrickfl1 said:


> How are your babies doing? Are they still in the incubator?


No, they are in a 40 gal breeder tank now. Gaining weight and getting bigger


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> I asked Mr Google...
> 
> *Why is Prince Philip not called King Phillip?*
> 
> Philip is not the sovereign because he was not heir to the throne of England. He merely became the Consort - or husband - of the sovereign Queen. He could still have been styled King - known as a King Consort, who takes the title but does not rule - but Parliament and the Crown realised that giving him the title of King Consort would be unpopular with the British people for a variety of reasons. In the final analysis this was a political decision rather than one based on historical precedence. The principle reason for not giving Philip the title of King was that he is a foreigner and that this might cause confusion as to who was the sovereign. This is the same reason that Queen Victoria's husband, Albert, became Prince Consort rather than King Consort. In the United Kingdom there is no automatic right of the consort of the queen to retain any title. This means, technically, Philip could be given any title, including King Consort or Prince Consort, or no title at all. Indeed he did not even receive the title of Prince Consort until 1957, even though the Queen began her reign in 1952. There are a number of historical precedences which demonstrate that Philip could have become a King. In 1554, Mary I married Philip II of Spain and he became King of England by right of marriage. William of Orange, Stadtholder of the Netherlands, became King of England on the invitation of Parliament partly because he was married to Mary Stuart, the deposed King's daughter. They reigned jointly as William & Mary. Finally Mary, Queen of Scots, married Henry Darnley and he became King Consort of Scotland. But it is important to realise that if Philip had become King he would have been a King "Consort" (i.e. by right of marriage) and he would remain under the Queen, who as Queen Regnant (i.e. reigning) would remain the Sovereign. Why? Because the sovereignty of the Crown passes to the nearest blood relative and not by marriage. As King Consort if Philip survived the death of the Queen, he would not become sovereign but rather his son Charles would become King and a new title (similar to Queen Mother, perhaps "King Father"!) would have to be found. For although males takes precedence over females in succession the overriding factor is that Philip is not heir to the throne by blood.



Learn something new everyday!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 262553
> View attachment 262554



That’s a cute little guy. Are you keeping him?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] what you want to cook Gans?



That’s what the recipe says... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I guess lol. I've been posting a lot of pics of my torts and turtles on FB lately and I guess she seen one somewhere. The problem with starting a rescue is I wanna keep them all! Lol



Welcome to Yvonne’s world. As you have said yourself. [emoji23]
We all are guilty of wanting to keep them all, and then get some more. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Goeie Middag!



God morgen!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sully soaking morning. Tub is full of nice warm water. Ive lugged my 70 lb rock upstairs and plopped him into a nice bath. A good long head dunk, and now floating in the spa. Time to rest my backin preps for the reverse process. Problem is that a slippery Sully easily slides south. I have gravity on my side, it’s all down hill.



[emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]

I now understand why you need all that muscle training with kayaking and chopping firewood. All for our kids, right? [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends all over the world, ähh in the cold and dark room.
> I`ve found a new tortoise specie: A Lady tortoise with high heels.



She looks a little overweight — look at her swollen legs. You’re going to need a bigger enclosure to get her to exercise more, and switch to natural greens and weeds as a diet. [emoji33][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hello all. Well, we are about to be in for a few rough days here. Snow, and more snow, and more snow, and well you get the picture. We are supposed to get anywhere from 9 to 12 inches Saturday and Sunday. I will be hibernating in my Sally’s room! It is 85 in there! All my babies are growing well including the new hatchlings. They have gained weight! And look bigger already. My one sullybaby, Dozer, should be topping 200 grams this Monday. We will see what the weekend brings!



It’s going to be rough only until you get the ice. Then everything should go smoothly... 
Sorry. [emoji85] Stay warm. Hope to see more baby pictures soon [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> English and Russian also. What I'd really love to know is how we manage to communicate on tortoise forum. I've never liked digital translators before because they don't translate correctly. But we are all sharing still...how nice



We might end up cooking Hans, but that’s a rarely occurring side effect... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have arrived home early from work to a gorgeous Sunny day with 73F temp.. it’s deceiving because Saturday we are supposed to drop into a hard freeze.. But in the mean time, I ran straight inside and brought all my Sullies out to enjoy some rays!!!!
> View attachment 262584
> 
> Just don’t judge the messy and dry enclosures... They haven’t gotten much use lately



Beautiful sunshine. 
Can you swim in that pond/lake in the summer?

I hear Marie Kondo’s method is doing magic transforming messy habitats. Just hold each dry leaf one by one and ask yourself if it gives you a “spark of joy”. Then stack those you decide to keep in little boxes, and make sure to thank all the others that you’re going to throw away. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> To all of the English people out there. I have a question. Queen Elizabeth has a husband but, he is called a Prince. Why is he not the King?



The “prince” husband of the Danish queen was most annoyed about his own such circumstance. So much so that on his deathbed he decided he would be buried in France, just to make sure his remains will be as far as possible from those of his crowned wife, long may she live.


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


>



Good girl.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 262615



[emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Godmorgen, roommates! 
My Friday is here. Which means having more than one child, extracurricular activities, and more of the latter tomorrow. It was -3C/27F this morning but nothing of yesterday’s brief snowfall remains. At least the sun now sets after 4 pm, the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> English and Russian also. What I'd really love to know is how we manage to communicate on tortoise forum. I've never liked digital translators before because they don't translate correctly. But we are all sharing still...how nice



Speaking of automated translations, here’s something that popped into my feed this morning:




Never knew how to translate the name Frederikke until now.... [emoji85]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> She looks a little overweight — look at her swollen legs. You’re going to need a bigger enclosure to get her to exercise more, and switch to natural greens and weeds as a diet. [emoji33][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all.

A nice gentle snowfall overnight coated everything with 1-2 inches of fresh powder. All white again. Another big storm is enroute, BUT i think it will just be north of us as far as heavy snow. Unfortunately, heavy rains... 1 inch of rain = 1 foot of snow. 

Time to head out this morning to our International market - ISO dandelions and cactus pads for the King.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sully soaking morning. Tub is full of nice warm water. Ive lugged my 70 lb rock upstairs and plopped him into a nice bath. A good long head dunk, and now floating in the spa. Time to rest my backin preps for the reverse process. Problem is that a slippery Sully easily slides south. I have gravity on my side, it’s all down hill.


I don't think that Sully will see it quite the same way.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Don't want to attract any leprechauns though.....


You can leave the leprechaun and the one legged pirate out if it, but you might need some jelly fish to light the way for them. Do you think that the Jellyfish will be able to create some UVB for them as well?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hahahaaa, your description of Sully taking a bath is so funny ! You need a Sully-Lift !


I am imagining one of those eletrice chairs that slide up the stairs. Sully can sit on there and take a rid upstairs and then a lift down once he has had his bath.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening my friends all over the world, ähh in the cold and dark room.
> I`ve found a new tortoise specie: A Lady tortoise with high heels.


That looks like a queen tortoise. Wifey has some competition.!!


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hello all. Well, we are about to be in for a few rough days here. Snow, and more snow, and more snow, and well you get the picture. We are supposed to get anywhere from 9 to 12 inches Saturday and Sunday. I will be hibernating in my Sally’s room! It is 85 in there! All my babies are growing well including the new hatchlings. They have gained weight! And look bigger already. My one sullybaby, Dozer, should be topping 200 grams this Monday. We will see what the weekend brings!


Sounds Cold. Keep warm and good idea on staying in the torts rooms. I think it is time for some more pics of the newborns....just saying and hinting big time.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And lipstick!!!! A classy lady for sure!!!


Do you have to wear lipstick to be classy? If so then I sure ain't a classy lady. Sjoe the pressure is off!! What a relief.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have arrived home early from work to a gorgeous Sunny day with 73F temp.. it’s deceiving because Saturday we are supposed to drop into a hard freeze.. But in the mean time, I ran straight inside and brought all my Sullies out to enjoy some rays!!!!
> View attachment 262584
> 
> Just don’t judge the messy and dry enclosures... They haven’t gotten much use lately


They look really lovely. And lucky torts. I bet you they enjoyed it tremendously.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> To all of the English people out there. I have a question. Queen Elizabeth has a husband but, he is called a Prince. Why is he not the King?


Because he is not the reigning Monarch I think. I am speaking under correction, but because he married into the family he only gets the title of Prince. So you would either have a Queen or you would have a King. I don't think that it works the same as it does in fairy tales. Well that is my theory anyway. Linda and or Lyn will be able to explain better.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


>


So cute. Marge sure does like her food. Which is fantastic, as you won't have the worry of a picky eater.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I asked Mr Google...
> 
> *Why is Prince Philip not called King Phillip?*
> 
> Philip is not the sovereign because he was not heir to the throne of England. He merely became the Consort - or husband - of the sovereign Queen. He could still have been styled King - known as a King Consort, who takes the title but does not rule - but Parliament and the Crown realised that giving him the title of King Consort would be unpopular with the British people for a variety of reasons. In the final analysis this was a political decision rather than one based on historical precedence. The principle reason for not giving Philip the title of King was that he is a foreigner and that this might cause confusion as to who was the sovereign. This is the same reason that Queen Victoria's husband, Albert, became Prince Consort rather than King Consort. In the United Kingdom there is no automatic right of the consort of the queen to retain any title. This means, technically, Philip could be given any title, including King Consort or Prince Consort, or no title at all. Indeed he did not even receive the title of Prince Consort until 1957, even though the Queen began her reign in 1952. There are a number of historical precedences which demonstrate that Philip could have become a King. In 1554, Mary I married Philip II of Spain and he became King of England by right of marriage. William of Orange, Stadtholder of the Netherlands, became King of England on the invitation of Parliament partly because he was married to Mary Stuart, the deposed King's daughter. They reigned jointly as William & Mary. Finally Mary, Queen of Scots, married Henry Darnley and he became King Consort of Scotland. But it is important to realise that if Philip had become King he would have been a King "Consort" (i.e. by right of marriage) and he would remain under the Queen, who as Queen Regnant (i.e. reigning) would remain the Sovereign. Why? Because the sovereignty of the Crown passes to the nearest blood relative and not by marriage. As King Consort if Philip survived the death of the Queen, he would not become sovereign but rather his son Charles would become King and a new title (similar to Queen Mother, perhaps "King Father"!) would have to be found. For although males takes precedence over females in succession the overriding factor is that Philip is not heir to the throne by blood.


I was half right.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I am imagining one of those eletrice chairs that slide up the stairs. Sully can sit on there and take a rid upstairs and then a lift down once he has had his bath.



This would be perfect really..!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> What about jellyfish?


SNAP


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> So cute. Marge sure does like her food. Which is fantastic, as you won't have the worry of a picky eater.


Not at all she eats anything.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> God morgen!


Is there no "e" on the end of God?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 262615


Clever idea.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful sunshine.
> Can you swim in that pond/lake in the summer?
> 
> I hear Marie Kondo’s method is doing magic transforming messy habitats. Just hold each dry leaf one by one and ask yourself if it gives you a “spark of joy”. Then stack those you decide to keep in little boxes, and make sure to thank all the others that you’re going to throw away. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23]


Whahaha, I just learnt about her last night. But I am too lazy to put everything into a pile in the middle of the floor. Goodness me I would just have to pack it all away again.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Godmorgen, roommates!
> My Friday is here. Which means having more than one child, extracurricular activities, and more of the latter tomorrow. It was -3C/27F this morning but nothing of yesterday’s brief snowfall remains. At least the sun now sets after 4 pm, the light at the end of the tunnel.


Yay, but I think that you will need to go around poking lots more Jellyfish for a while before you get to that light.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of automated translations, here’s something that popped into my feed this morning:
> 
> View attachment 262619
> 
> 
> Never knew how to translate the name Frederikke until now.... [emoji85]


I like fries too, but my waistline does not.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Clever idea.




Takes a Good Year to make, but the creator is Good n Rich.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> This would be perfect really..!


You could also create a simple pulley system with an empty box on the one side where Sully would go into and another box on the other side with weights in. would probably be cheaper.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Takes a Good Year to make, but the creator is Good n Rich.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You could also create a simple pulley system with an empty box on the one side where Sully would go into and another box on the other side with weights in. would probably be cheaper.
> View attachment 262622




Sure.... I’m sure wifey would love this. I could disquise as a chandelier or something. Better yet, we would need two. One from lower level to first floor, a second for the first to second.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Friday all,

Yesterday being the last day of my leave was horrible. so many things went wrong. So I am ignoring yesterday....it did not happen.

Started work again today, and thank goodness it is Friday. I have 30 minutes to go then I can go home and it is weekend. Good way to get back into working. sort of takes the shock out of having to come back to work after my leave.

Hope everyone is having a good Friday so far. 

I miss @JoesMum and @Tidgy's Dad and a few other people. We haven't seen @Lyn W for a while - I wonder if her school kids have kidnapped her? There are a few others missing as well. And I wonder how they are all doing? What was Dan's user name again was it not @Dan42? @Bambam1989 How is the art projects and moving etc going?
@Moozillion How are Elsa and Jacques doing? @Laura1412 How is your torts and your back?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure.... I’m sure wifey would love this. I could disquise as a chandelier or something. Better yet, we would need two. One from lower level to first floor, a second for the first to second.


There you go, Where there is a will there is a plan!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is there no "e" on the end of God?



No, God needs no e. And later I checked, it’s actually written together: godmorgen.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You could also create a simple pulley system with an empty box on the one side where Sully would go into and another box on the other side with weights in. would probably be cheaper.
> View attachment 262622



May I put this impression of a finger with a — ahem — nail in our gallery next to Adam’s “Saturn”? [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Happy Friday all,
> 
> Yesterday being the last day of my leave was horrible. so many things went wrong. So I am ignoring yesterday....it did not happen.
> 
> Started work again today, and thank goodness it is Friday. I have 30 minutes to go then I can go home and it is weekend. Good way to get back into working. sort of takes the shock out of having to come back to work after my leave.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday so far.
> 
> I miss @JoesMum and @Tidgy's Dad and a few other people. We haven't seen @Lyn W for a while - I wonder if her school kids have kidnapped her? There are a few others missing as well. And I wonder how they are all doing? What was Dan's user name again was it not @Dan42? @Bambam1989 How is the art projects and moving etc going?
> @Moozillion How are Elsa and Jacques doing? @Laura1412 How is your torts and your back?



Dan’s is @DE42
Brilliant on Lyn’s being “KIDnapped”! [emoji23][emoji33][emoji23][emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I asked Mr Google...
> 
> *Why is Prince Philip not called King Phillip?*
> 
> Philip is not the sovereign because he was not heir to the throne of England. He merely became the Consort - or husband - of the sovereign Queen. He could still have been styled King - known as a King Consort, who takes the title but does not rule - but Parliament and the Crown realised that giving him the title of King Consort would be unpopular with the British people for a variety of reasons. In the final analysis this was a political decision rather than one based on historical precedence. The principle reason for not giving Philip the title of King was that he is a foreigner and that this might cause confusion as to who was the sovereign. This is the same reason that Queen Victoria's husband, Albert, became Prince Consort rather than King Consort. In the United Kingdom there is no automatic right of the consort of the queen to retain any title. This means, technically, Philip could be given any title, including King Consort or Prince Consort, or no title at all. Indeed he did not even receive the title of Prince Consort until 1957, even though the Queen began her reign in 1952. There are a number of historical precedences which demonstrate that Philip could have become a King. In 1554, Mary I married Philip II of Spain and he became King of England by right of marriage. William of Orange, Stadtholder of the Netherlands, became King of England on the invitation of Parliament partly because he was married to Mary Stuart, the deposed King's daughter. They reigned jointly as William & Mary. Finally Mary, Queen of Scots, married Henry Darnley and he became King Consort of Scotland. But it is important to realise that if Philip had become King he would have been a King "Consort" (i.e. by right of marriage) and he would remain under the Queen, who as Queen Regnant (i.e. reigning) would remain the Sovereign. Why? Because the sovereignty of the Crown passes to the nearest blood relative and not by marriage. As King Consort if Philip survived the death of the Queen, he would not become sovereign but rather his son Charles would become King and a new title (similar to Queen Mother, perhaps "King Father"!) would have to be found. For although males takes precedence over females in succession the overriding factor is that Philip is not heir to the throne by blood.


Long answer, but suffice it to say, he has to be born to it!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is there no "e" on the end of God?


I've always thought it was 'guten' morgan


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes, Guten Morgen to Alles

I think this will be the final Mr Snowman for this year, unless we totally get snowed in....

Time to start painting then add the bright carrot nose.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And.....the Shapo is done


----------



## Yvonne G

I love him!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> May I put this impression of a finger with a — ahem — nail in our gallery next to Adam’s “Saturn”? [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


Whaha. I see it now. Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Dan’s is @DE42
> Brilliant on Lyn’s being “KIDnapped”! [emoji23][emoji33][emoji23][emoji33]


Right on the De42. Blond moment.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've always thought it was 'guten' morgan


I would say it like goode morgan ( Obviously not spelt like that. ) But then I am by far not an expert. Which is why I will bow to all of you experts.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, Guten Morgen to Alles
> 
> I think this will be the final Mr Snowman for this year, unless we totally get snowed in....
> 
> Time to start painting then add the bright carrot nose.
> 
> View attachment 262638


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I love him!


Ditto.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Right on the De42. Blond moment.


Yep


----------



## DE42

OMG I am wore out. Been trying to help Dad with remodeling Popeyes old house and trying to work on mine also.


----------



## DE42

But something funny.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> OMG I am wore out. Been trying to help Dad with remodeling Popeyes old house and trying to work on mine also.


Wow. That us hard work. Good luck. But at the end you should have better muscles for it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> But something funny.
> View attachment 262645


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

So hubby tells me to come and look at something. And this is what we saw. It is the little enclosure I made when I found kang and needed two seperate enclosures.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> So hubby tells me to come and look at something. And this is what we saw. It is the little enclosure I made when I found kang and needed two seperate enclosures.
> View attachment 262646
> View attachment 262647



Kitty Kitty


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I've always thought it was 'guten' morgan



Mine was Danish in response to Carol’s Afrikaans [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, Guten Morgen to Alles
> 
> I think this will be the final Mr Snowman for this year, unless we totally get snowed in....
> 
> Time to start painting then add the bright carrot nose.
> 
> View attachment 262638



Looking good already!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So hubby tells me to come and look at something. And this is what we saw. It is the little enclosure I made when I found kang and needed two seperate enclosures.
> View attachment 262646
> View attachment 262647



What is it? What did Rue do? [emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

This is pretty funny.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Baby pictures!

My three hatchlings







This is from my first eggs that hatched, about 6 months old. Oval









My three baby Salcatas, I have had for a bit over two months.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe


He evidently is her Prince Charming. No more keys to the car is what I heard lately.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of automated translations, here’s something that popped into my feed this morning:
> 
> View attachment 262619
> 
> 
> Never knew how to translate the name Frederikke until now.... [emoji85]


I'm sorry but too sweet. Anastasia.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> We might end up cooking Hans, but that’s a rarely occurring side effect... [emoji33][emoji33]


Yep


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I asked Mr Google...
> 
> *Why is Prince Philip not called King Phillip?*
> 
> Philip is not the sovereign because he was not heir to the throne of England. He merely became the Consort - or husband - of the sovereign Queen. He could still have been styled King - known as a King Consort, who takes the title but does not rule - but Parliament and the Crown realised that giving him the title of King Consort would be unpopular with the British people for a variety of reasons. In the final analysis this was a political decision rather than one based on historical precedence. The principle reason for not giving Philip the title of King was that he is a foreigner and that this might cause confusion as to who was the sovereign. This is the same reason that Queen Victoria's husband, Albert, became Prince Consort rather than King Consort. In the United Kingdom there is no automatic right of the consort of the queen to retain any title. This means, technically, Philip could be given any title, including King Consort or Prince Consort, or no title at all. Indeed he did not even receive the title of Prince Consort until 1957, even though the Queen began her reign in 1952. There are a number of historical precedences which demonstrate that Philip could have become a King. In 1554, Mary I married Philip II of Spain and he became King of England by right of marriage. William of Orange, Stadtholder of the Netherlands, became King of England on the invitation of Parliament partly because he was married to Mary Stuart, the deposed King's daughter. They reigned jointly as William & Mary. Finally Mary, Queen of Scots, married Henry Darnley and he became King Consort of Scotland. But it is important to realise that if Philip had become King he would have been a King "Consort" (i.e. by right of marriage) and he would remain under the Queen, who as Queen Regnant (i.e. reigning) would remain the Sovereign. Why? Because the sovereignty of the Crown passes to the nearest blood relative and not by marriage. As King Consort if Philip survived the death of the Queen, he would not become sovereign but rather his son Charles would become King and a new title (similar to Queen Mother, perhaps "King Father"!) would have to be found. For although males takes precedence over females in succession the overriding factor is that Philip is not heir to the throne by blood.


Last I heard she took his keys to the car.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Last I heard she took his keys to the car.



Now he has to walk to and from his local.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice fresh batch of Opuntia pads for our Monster. One is already gone..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Now he has to walk to and from his local.


Local pub???


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful sunshine.
> Can you swim in that pond/lake in the summer?
> 
> I hear Marie Kondo’s method is doing magic transforming messy habitats. Just hold each dry leaf one by one and ask yourself if it gives you a “spark of joy”. Then stack those you decide to keep in little boxes, and make sure to thank all the others that you’re going to throw away. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23]



It was but short lived. Dreary rain is back..

Yes you can and we do. It’s a small lake, about 80acres so we occasionally pull the kids on a tube, knee board or ski... good canoeing over some shallows where you can see lots of aquatic life and occasionally we even have an otter or two to watch..

I don’t know Marie and I hate to be judgmental but it doesn’t sound like I’ll like her


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of automated translations, here’s something that popped into my feed this morning:
> 
> View attachment 262619
> 
> 
> Never knew how to translate the name Frederikke until now.... [emoji85]



Lmao!!! I’d be real careful using that translator


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am imagining one of those eletrice chairs that slide up the stairs. Sully can sit on there and take a rid upstairs and then a lift down once he has had his bath.



Great idea!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Do you have to wear lipstick to be classy? If so then I sure ain't a classy lady. Sjoe the pressure is off!! What a relief.



Haaahaaaa... I don’t wear lipstick either ... birds of a feather....


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Takes a Good Year to make, but the creator is Good n Rich.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> May I put this impression of a finger with a — ahem — nail in our gallery next to Adam’s “Saturn”? [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]



Giggle giggle GIGGLE [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It was but short lived. Dreary rain is back..
> 
> Yes you can and we do. It’s a small lake, about 80acres so we occasionally pull the kids on a tube, knee board or ski... good canoeing over some shallows where you can see lots of aquatic life and occasionally we even have an otter or two to watch..
> 
> I don’t know Marie and I hate to be judgmental but it doesn’t sound like I’ll like her




Yes.....she’s a BIT TOO overly organized. I’ll bet she owns zero pets. If she does, it’s a pet rock!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> View attachment 262652



THATS TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Great idea!!!





Kristoff said:


> That’s what the recipe says... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Ok I got lost...I thought we were cooking Hans...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 262615


Wow, that table is awesome!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure.... I’m sure wifey would love this. I could disquise as a chandelier or something. Better yet, we would need two. One from lower level to first floor, a second for the first to second.


Maybe you could install a Sully size dumbwaiter so the King could have his own private elevator! Although I get the feeling he might have to share with the resident feline(s)...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Baby pictures!
> 
> My three hatchlings
> View attachment 262653
> View attachment 262654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my first eggs that hatched, about 6 months old. Oval
> 
> View attachment 262655
> View attachment 262656
> View attachment 262657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three baby Salcatas, I have had for a bit over two months.
> View attachment 262658


I love your baby pictures!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Haaahaaaa... I don’t wear lipstick either ... birds of a feather....


I don't wear lipstick either... Does three of us make a flock of birds of a feather?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....she’s a BIT TOO overly organized. I’ll bet she owns zero pets. If she does, it’s a pet rock!


But what if her pet rock gets dirty? Would she give it a bath?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok I got lost...I thought we were cooking Hans...



The idea I was referring to was the electric chair for Mark’s sully to get up & down the stairs... although I really like the movie Fried green tomatoes so I may not be opposed to cooking someone under the right circumstances [emoji48]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't wear lipstick either... Does three of us make a flock of birds of a feather?



For sure!!!!))


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....she’s a BIT TOO overly organized. I’ll bet she owns zero pets. If she does, it’s a pet rock!



I KNEW IT... We won’t rub together at all ... oil & water [emoji97]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> I love your baby pictures!


Thanks, they are so cute and personable.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't wear lipstick either... Does three of us make a flock of birds of a feather?


Me ether!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> View attachment 262652



ROFL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Baby pictures!
> 
> My three hatchlings
> View attachment 262653
> View attachment 262654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my first eggs that hatched, about 6 months old. Oval
> 
> View attachment 262655
> View attachment 262656
> View attachment 262657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three baby Salcatas, I have had for a bit over two months.
> View attachment 262658



You have a whole nursery with all those babies! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Local pub???



One hopes... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....she’s a BIT TOO overly organized. I’ll bet she owns zero pets. If she does, it’s a pet rock!



Not a _walking_ rock, certainly


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't wear lipstick either... Does three of us make a flock of birds of a feather?



Lipstick is all I wear... Oops, too much information? [emoji23][emoji33][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> But what if her pet rock gets dirty? Would she give it a bath?



Depends on whether it still gives her a spark of joy. That’s how I went from having three kids to just one... [emoji33][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What is it? What did Rue do? [emoji33]


Rue banished Bella to the corner.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> View attachment 262652


Whahaha. Out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Baby pictures!
> 
> My three hatchlings
> View attachment 262653
> View attachment 262654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my first eggs that hatched, about 6 months old. Oval
> 
> View attachment 262655
> View attachment 262656
> View attachment 262657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three baby Salcatas, I have had for a bit over two months.
> View attachment 262658


Love the pictures. They are all so beautiful or handsome whichever way they turn out to be.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Last I heard she took his keys to the car.


Lol. Oh the hardship of being chauffeured everywhere.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice fresh batch of Opuntia pads for our Monster. One is already gone..
> 
> View attachment 262669


Mine are not too fond of cactus. Lucky Sully.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Haaahaaaa... I don’t wear lipstick either ... birds of a feather....


That's why I like this place.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't wear lipstick either... Does three of us make a flock of birds of a feather?


Ahem....feathers.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The idea I was referring to was the electric chair for Mark’s sully to get up & down the stairs... although I really like the movie Fried green tomatoes so I may not be opposed to cooking someone under the right circumstances [emoji48]


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Me ether!


Like minds. Great minds think alike.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lipstick is all I wear... Oops, too much information? [emoji23][emoji33][emoji85]


Whahaha. A lady who walks to her own path. A lady after my own heart.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Depends on whether it still gives her a spark of joy. That’s how I went from having three kids to just one... [emoji33][emoji85][emoji23]


And you kept the best one of them all.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Saturday all.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

With the coming ice/snow storm slowly making its way into my area, it seems I will finally have a real test of my backup power for my critters. Electric always goes out here during ice storms. Wish me luck folks!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Lipstick is all I wear... Oops, too much information? [emoji23][emoji33][emoji85]



LEEEEEEENA!!!! You can’t tell everyone when your freak comes out!!!! Sheeeesh.... you never learn!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Depends on whether it still gives her a spark of joy. That’s how I went from having three kids to just one... [emoji33][emoji85][emoji23]



LMAO... I haven’t figured that trick out yet...[emoji848]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> You have a whole nursery with all those babies! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Sure do!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I woke up to temps in the 60’s and within a couple hours it’s dropped in the 40’s. Steady decline into mid 20’s overnight. I went out and put the jackets on my horses and brought my big dogs in. Already turned off the water to the shop and horse stalls in anticipation of the freeze. Just me and my son home this weekend and he’s still sleeping in.. (it’s just now 8am here) lazy day ahead!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> With the coming ice/snow storm slowly making its way into my area, it seems I will finally have a real test of my backup power for my critters. Electric always goes out here during ice storms. Wish me luck folks!!!



Good luck! We are on the fringes of this storm - predicting a ton of rain, some freezing rain. Could be a big mess once the sub freezing temps blow in. Overnight lows in the 10F degrees.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I woke up to temps in the 60’s and within a couple hours it’s dropped in the 40’s. Steady decline into mid 20’s overnight. I went out and put the jackets on my horses and brought my big dogs in. Already turned off the water to the shop and horse stalls in anticipation of the freeze. Just me and my son home this weekend and he’s still sleeping in.. (it’s just now 8am here) lazy day ahead!!!



Yep - it’s heading our way.... good luck! Keep the power on.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep - it’s heading our way.... good luck! Keep the power on.



I bet is much worse for y’all up north... it’s just unusual and inconvenient for us. I wouldn’t mind it at all if it was a dry cold with real snow. But we get a wet mess with dangerous ice:-( I keep ice melt granules for my driveway on these occasions and we have a generator. I just hate being stuck indoors!


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> With the coming ice/snow storm slowly making its way into my area, it seems I will finally have a real test of my backup power for my critters. Electric always goes out here during ice storms. Wish me luck folks!!!


Good luck. I really hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I woke up to temps in the 60’s and within a couple hours it’s dropped in the 40’s. Steady decline into mid 20’s overnight. I went out and put the jackets on my horses and brought my big dogs in. Already turned off the water to the shop and horse stalls in anticipation of the freeze. Just me and my son home this weekend and he’s still sleeping in.. (it’s just now 8am here) lazy day ahead!!!


Sounds like you need some good luck too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I bet is much worse for y’all up north... it’s just unusual and inconvenient for us. I wouldn’t mind it at all if it was a dry cold with real snow. But we get a wet mess with dangerous ice:-( I keep ice melt granules for my driveway on these occasions and we have a generator. I just hate being stuck indoors!


I couldn't imagine what it would be like. Good luck to all of you and keep warm and powered.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yep, the storm has begun. We are predicated to have 9 to 12 inches, closer to the 12.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!

Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?


----------



## Momof4

I think our 3 storms must have headed towards you guys!!


----------



## Momof4

Hi[emoji1309]
My name is Kathy.
I am a lipstick hoarder.
I’m not sure when it all started.
It doesn’t run in our family.
I started out buying one, once every couple of months to almost weekly or so. 

I love my lipstick. It makes me feel puurty.[emoji182][emoji105][emoji168]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!
> 
> Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?



I keep some high protein smoothie mixes In The pantry but I rarely make them fresh. That’s my breakfast on mornings im in a hurry. I will do fruit when I’m in the mood for an icy dessert


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hi[emoji1309]
> My name is Kathy.
> I am a lipstick hoarder.
> I’m not sure when it all started.
> It doesn’t run in our family.
> I started out buying one, once every couple of months to almost weekly or so.
> 
> I love my lipstick. It makes me feel puurty.[emoji182][emoji105][emoji168]



And the first step is admitting you have a problem! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

LOL ... we’ll still keep you!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!
> 
> Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?


Yuck! Puhleeze! Give me a hot cinnamon roll fresh out of the oven any day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Yuck! Puhleeze! Give me a hot cinnamon roll fresh out of the oven any day!



Well, i do occasionally add a dash of cinnamon too. ;-)


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> And the first step is admitting you have a problem! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> LOL ... we’ll still keep you!!!



Phew!! I thought I lost my friends!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!
> 
> Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?



When I’m on a mission to lose weight I use my Bullet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

While getting Sully some dandelion and cactus pads, i picked up a few bunches of fresh crinkly kale and a bag of Moringa powder. Must be a new item since this was a first time seeing moringa at this store.

Moringa - The most widely cultivated species is Moringa oleifera, native to the foothills of the Himalayas in northwestern India[4], a multipurpose treecultivated throughout the tropics and marketed as a superfood, health food, and medicinal plant




It mixes in nicely to your drinks. Good way to get some other nutrients into your body.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!
> 
> Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?


I used to sometimes. But haven't for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hi[emoji1309]
> My name is Kathy.
> I am a lipstick hoarder.
> I’m not sure when it all started.
> It doesn’t run in our family.
> I started out buying one, once every couple of months to almost weekly or so.
> 
> I love my lipstick. It makes me feel puurty.[emoji182][emoji105][emoji168]


Hi Kathy
Welcome to lipstick hoarders anonymous.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yuck! Puhleeze! Give me a hot cinnamon roll fresh out of the oven any day!


Now you are talking. I so wish.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> While getting Sully some dandelion and cactus pads, i picked up a few bunches of fresh crinkly kale and a bag of Moringa powder. Must be a new item since this was a first time seeing moringa at this store.
> 
> Moringa - The most widely cultivated species is Moringa oleifera, native to the foothills of the Himalayas in northwestern India[4], a multipurpose treecultivated throughout the tropics and marketed as a superfood, health food, and medicinal plant
> 
> View attachment 262747
> 
> 
> It mixes in nicely to your drinks. Good way to get some other nutrients into your body.


Moringa is a very good superfood. I wanted to put a seed in everyone's xmas card, but was worried that the cards would not reach their destinations. I had a few seedlings growing and had them protected under a cage. Then my garden service decided to cut under the cage and there went my seedlings. I have planted a few more and hopefully they sprout. It is also a good tortoise food. Which is why I am trying to grow some.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Hi Kathy
> Welcome to lipstick hoarders anonymous.



Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Moringa is a very good superfood. I wanted to put a seed in everyone's xmas card, but was worried that the cards would not reach their destinations. I had a few seedlings growing and had them protected under a cage. Then my garden service decided to cut under the cage and there went my seedlings. I have planted a few more and hopefully they sprout. It is also a good tortoise food. Which is why I am trying to grow some.



I was going to put seeds in your box but the customs rule said no. Honey was a no too. My friend harvests it from his bees and it’s really good.


----------



## Momof4

I need help!

I bought a pond liner to build an above ground pond for my fish and turtle. 
Something like this.



My liner is 10x15. So any of you math whizzes know what my dimensions would be? 
I’m afraid I bought to small of a liner for what I imaged.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mizcreant said:


> With the coming ice/snow storm slowly making its way into my area, it seems I will finally have a real test of my backup power for my critters. Electric always goes out here during ice storms. Wish me luck folks!!!


Good luck @Mizcreant! I'll be interested to hear how your backup power fares.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Hi[emoji1309]
> My name is Kathy.
> I am a lipstick hoarder.
> I’m not sure when it all started.
> It doesn’t run in our family.
> I started out buying one, once every couple of months to almost weekly or so.
> 
> I love my lipstick. It makes me feel puurty.[emoji182][emoji105][emoji168]


Lipstick isn't bad at all... I just have a tendency to eat it or otherwise scrape it off. I do use lip liner to fill in my lips when I'm trying to be more dressed up.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I need help!
> 
> I bought a pond liner to build an above ground pond for my fish and turtle.
> Something like this.
> View attachment 262749
> 
> 
> My liner is 10x15. So any of you math whizzes know what my dimensions would be?
> I’m afraid I bought to small of a liner for what I imaged.


Kathy, what size are you thinking of for the fish & turtle enclosure? What kind of turtle?

If you're starting with the liner instead of the wall structure, and the liner is 10 ft by 15 ft... If you made the walls 2 ft high, maybe up to 2.5 ft high, you could subtract about 3 feet from each side (x2 sides each way, so about 6 ft in each direction from the size of the liner)... If my math is working today, that would give you a footprint of maybe 4 feet by 9 feet. Less if the sides need to be much higher than 2 feet high, each.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> While getting Sully some dandelion and cactus pads, i picked up a few bunches of fresh crinkly kale and a bag of Moringa powder. Must be a new item since this was a first time seeing moringa at this store.
> 
> Moringa - The most widely cultivated species is Moringa oleifera, native to the foothills of the Himalayas in northwestern India[4], a multipurpose treecultivated throughout the tropics and marketed as a superfood, health food, and medicinal plant
> 
> View attachment 262747
> 
> 
> It mixes in nicely to your drinks. Good way to get some other nutrients into your body.


I sprinkle a bit over my tortoises' food too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I sprinkle a bit over my tortoises' food too.



There you go.....and some for your sald too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I need help!
> 
> I bought a pond liner to build an above ground pond for my fish and turtle.
> Something like this.
> View attachment 262749
> 
> 
> My liner is 10x15. So any of you math whizzes know what my dimensions would be?
> I’m afraid I bought to small of a liner for what I imaged.




This might help as well

https://www.helpingwithmath.com/by_subject/geometry/geo_volume.htm


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I was going to put seeds in your box but the customs rule said no. Honey was a no too. My friend harvests it from his bees and it’s really good.


Sounds yummy. And thank you for the thought.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. Oh the hardship of being chauffeured everywhere.[emoji33]


I'm sorry but at 97? If he can't have a bier at his favorite pub they wouldn't be doing the right thing. So now...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Well, I finally did it. I started a new thread in the Water Turtles section for Bold and Pinstripe. I hope we do Jacques and @Moozillion proud.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Happy Friday all,
> 
> Yesterday being the last day of my leave was horrible. so many things went wrong. So I am ignoring yesterday....it did not happen.
> 
> Started work again today, and thank goodness it is Friday. I have 30 minutes to go then I can go home and it is weekend. Good way to get back into working. sort of takes the shock out of having to come back to work after my leave.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday so far.
> 
> I miss @JoesMum and @Tidgy's Dad and a few other people. We haven't seen @Lyn W for a while - I wonder if her school kids have kidnapped her? There are a few others missing as well. And I wonder how they are all doing? What was Dan's user name again was it not @Dan42? @Bambam1989 How is the art projects and moving etc going?
> @Moozillion How are Elsa and Jacques doing? @Laura1412 How is your torts and your back?


Hi Carol, yes I was kidnapped by the kids; neither the school nor my family would pay the ransom so they released me because I kept nagging the kidnappers about their homework.
All OK with me just had a busy couple of weeks in work and even the last 2 weekends have been hectic.
I went to a party in Southsea which is on the south coast of the UK for the first and had a few birthday celebrations with family and friends last weekend, so when I've not been working I've been catching up with my sleep.
I hope everyone in the CDR is well, I caught up last weekend but didn't have time to post, and there have been a heck of a lot of posts since then. 
I'll speak to you soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, yes I was kidnapped by the kids; neither the school nor my family would pay the ransom so they released me because I kept nagging the kidnappers about their homework.
> All OK with me just had a busy couple of weeks in work and even the last 2 weekends have been hectic.
> I went to a party in Southsea which is on the south coast of the UK for the first and had a few birthday celebrations with family and friends last weekend, so when I've not been working I've been catching up with my sleep.
> I hope everyone in the CDR is well, I caught up last weekend but didn't have time to post, and there have been a heck of a lot of posts since then.
> I'll speak to you soon.



Welcome back!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> View attachment 262652


That's hilarious - kids say and draw the funniest things!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Kathy, what size are you thinking of for the fish & turtle enclosure? What kind of turtle?
> 
> If you're starting with the liner instead of the wall structure, and the liner is 10 ft by 15 ft... If you made the walls 2 ft high, maybe up to 2.5 ft high, you could subtract about 3 feet from each side (x2 sides each way, so about 6 ft in each direction from the size of the liner)... If my math is working today, that would give you a footprint of maybe 4 feet by 9 feet. Less if the sides need to be much higher than 2 feet high, each.



Ok, that’s close to what I came up with. Thank you. I’ll definitely figure it all out. 
I have a 13yr Rio Grande RES. He’s tiny at about 6” and two goldfish from the fair 2 yrs ago. 
Right now they are in a 150 gallon stock tank. It works great but I want something bigger. It’s more 5x3 so I think they’ll like the upgrade. 
I want to make the back wall higher and give him some walking space when he basks. So I’ll incorporate a ledge for him.


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Baby pictures!
> 
> My three hatchlings
> View attachment 262653
> View attachment 262654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my first eggs that hatched, about 6 months old. Oval
> 
> View attachment 262655
> View attachment 262656
> View attachment 262657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three baby Salcatas, I have had for a bit over two months.
> View attachment 262658


They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> He evidently is her Prince Charming. No more keys to the car is what I heard lately.


He will not give up his horse carriage racing though!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you could install a Sully size dumbwaiter so the King could have his own private elevator! Although I get the feeling he might have to share with the resident feline(s)...


....or an escalatort!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!
> 
> Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?


My blender is just used to grind up Lola's dried grass so I can sprinkle it on his food.
Between the bright light, high temps, silver insulation and a blender full of dried grass in my kitchen it's a wonder I haven't been raided by the drugs squads yet!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Ok, that’s close to what I came up with. Thank you. I’ll definitely figure it all out.
> I have a 13yr Rio Grande RES. He’s tiny at about 6” and two goldfish from the fair 2 yrs ago.
> Right now they are in a 150 gallon stock tank. It works great but I want something bigger. It’s more 5x3 so I think they’ll like the upgrade.
> I want to make the back wall higher and give him some walking space when he basks. So I’ll incorporate a ledge for him.


That sounds great! I'm sure he'd enjoy a basking ledge.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Because he is not the reigning Monarch I think. I am speaking under correction, but because he married into the family he only gets the title of Prince. So you would either have a Queen or you would have a King. I don't think that it works the same as it does in fairy tales. Well that is my theory anyway. Linda and or Lyn will be able to explain better.


I don't really know to be honest, the Queen Mother (HR's Mum) was called Queen Elizabeth until the King (HR's dad) died then she was called Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother. I'll have to google Prince Philip. Albert didn't have the king title either he was Victoria's consort.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You could also create a simple pulley system with an empty box on the one side where Sully would go into and another box on the other side with weights in. would probably be cheaper.
> View attachment 262622


Blimey I thought that was going to be something rude until I scrolled down!!
I've obviously been working with adolescent boys too long!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Phew!! I thought I lost my friends!



[emoji16]. Never that!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


>


Beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Blimey I thought that was going to be something rude until I scrolled down!!
> I've obviously been working with adolescent boys too long!!


Lyn, I'm glad you said that first... so I didn't have to!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I asked Mr Google...
> 
> *Why is Prince Philip not called King Phillip?*
> 
> Philip is not the sovereign because he was not heir to the throne of England. He merely became the Consort - or husband - of the sovereign Queen. He could still have been styled King - known as a King Consort, who takes the title but does not rule - but Parliament and the Crown realised that giving him the title of King Consort would be unpopular with the British people for a variety of reasons. In the final analysis this was a political decision rather than one based on historical precedence. The principle reason for not giving Philip the title of King was that he is a foreigner and that this might cause confusion as to who was the sovereign. This is the same reason that Queen Victoria's husband, Albert, became Prince Consort rather than King Consort. In the United Kingdom there is no automatic right of the consort of the queen to retain any title. This means, technically, Philip could be given any title, including King Consort or Prince Consort, or no title at all. Indeed he did not even receive the title of Prince Consort until 1957, even though the Queen began her reign in 1952. There are a number of historical precedences which demonstrate that Philip could have become a King. In 1554, Mary I married Philip II of Spain and he became King of England by right of marriage. William of Orange, Stadtholder of the Netherlands, became King of England on the invitation of Parliament partly because he was married to Mary Stuart, the deposed King's daughter. They reigned jointly as William & Mary. Finally Mary, Queen of Scots, married Henry Darnley and he became King Consort of Scotland. But it is important to realise that if Philip had become King he would have been a King "Consort" (i.e. by right of marriage) and he would remain under the Queen, who as Queen Regnant (i.e. reigning) would remain the Sovereign. Why? Because the sovereignty of the Crown passes to the nearest blood relative and not by marriage. As King Consort if Philip survived the death of the Queen, he would not become sovereign but rather his son Charles would become King and a new title (similar to Queen Mother, perhaps "King Father"!) would have to be found. For although males takes precedence over females in succession the overriding factor is that Philip is not heir to the throne by blood.


I'm glad you did that so I don't have to, there are lot of rules around the Royal Family that not many Brits understand. 
They've just said that Harry and Meghan Markle's sprog won't be a prince/princess, but then Princess Margaret's kids aren't either. Yet Prince Andrew's daughters are princesses. I think they make it up as they go along!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 262615


I bet they were tyred at the end of it too!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And the snow continues to pile up. Slow and steady.
> 
> View attachment 262124


I like snow - it hides a multitude of sins and makes my garden look as good as everyone else's!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mr Snowman 2019 Great Reveal


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You know now that I am familiar with how tortoise should look and what pyramiding is I cringe when I see a tort with bad pyramiding. It is quite sad. But then not everyone has had the luxury of getting such good information like we do on TFO.


I'd never heard of it until I joined TFO, it has taught me such a lot!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> And we are STILL not done!!! There is a gorgeous Horse calendar!
> View attachment 262338
> View attachment 262339
> 
> And a Sea Turtle to protect my keys!
> View attachment 262340
> 
> AND a beautiful Compilation of Poetry and Short stories based on our beloved Feline friends [emoji250]!
> View attachment 262341


How lovely, Sabine is a great gift buyer!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262349
> 
> I LOVE THIS [emoji175] [emoji175] [emoji175]


I love that too!
Do you find the clock is always slow?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I bet they were tyred at the end of it too!



Yes... tyree and then tread upon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes... tyree and then tread upon.



I feel like we are going round and round on this tread, don’t you?


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think I've caught up reading, at least for the moment. Been dealing with a sick four-legged kid the last few days. Cattley came down with a full blown cold (or at least the symptoms) over the weekend, and I took him to the vet yesterday. He was sneezing, sniffling, with an itchy nose (rubbing it with his paw), and just all around looking miserable. No lesions anywhere, thankfully, and no thick or colored discharge. The vet was able to rule out the nasty stuff that causes feline respiratory problems, so that's good (relatively).


Poor kitty. Hope he's feeling better now.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good plan! Apparently. [emoji849] Ed’s parcel took about this long from Turkey. [emoji849][emoji849]


haven't seen any posts from Ed while I've been catching up - is he OK?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, it would be cute to have a litter of foxies jumping about.


I recently went on an anti fox hunting demonstration in my area.
Fox hunting with dogs has been illegal in the UK for a long while and the Hunts are supposed to just use the dogs for trail hunting now but they import fox urine and drag it to areas where they know there are foxes, or they send in men to dig the foxes and cubs out of the dens so that the dogs can chase them and tear them to bits. A terrifying and cruel end for the foxes. The police won't do anything about it without video evidence, even though they are breaking the law. It's very barbaric.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel like we are going round and round on this tread, don’t you?


Wheel have to have a brake from it.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Today I’m have my monthly mom’s coffee but this time we may be missing one friend. She found out last week that she has pancreatic cancer.
> I’m guessing there will be tears. Hopefully she will let us support her any way we can.
> 
> We have had rain everyday and it won’t stop until Friday. My torts are not happy.


So very sorry for your friend I'm sure she will appreciate all your support.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I love that too!
> Do you find the clock is always slow?



It’s the perfect pace for me... LOL
Sabine made the tortoise exchange super special for me.. it was so worth waiting on!! All the sweets are ruining my will power though!


----------



## Lyn W

I've done it!!
Caught up with you all and hopefully not missed any posts.
Glad that every 2 legged member here seems OK, and hope Cattley is better now.
It's quite chilly in Wales at the moment, and pretty dry for weeks which is very unusual for us, but we have had some showers the last couple of days. Snow is only expected on the higher hills but doesn't stop me hoping for a few snow days to close the schools!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Poor kitty. Hope he's feeling better now.


Cattley is feeling better, finally. Unfortunately, the rest of the cats are in various stages of illness. Sneezing, congested, open mouth breathing, generally not feeling good. I'm hoping we're done with this illness within a week.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cattley is feeling better, finally. Unfortunately, the rest of the cats are in various stages of illness. Sneezing, congested, open mouth breathing, generally not feeling good. I'm hoping we're done with this illness within a week.


Good luck with that, and wishing all your cats a speedy recovery.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Blimey I thought that was going to be something rude until I scrolled down!!
> I've obviously been working with adolescent boys too long!!



Okay, I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Okay, I thought I was the only one!!


I was surprised no one else mentioned it 
Seems like a few thought the same but were too polite to say anything, whereas I just say what I see!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Snowman 2019 Great Reveal
> 
> View attachment 262763


That's quite an army of lovely little snowmen you have there.....are you going to sell them next year or give them as pressies?


----------



## Cathie G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well here in the CDR I haven't stopped by in a while. Things have been good on my end. Murphy celebrated his 1yr birthday/anniversary with me this past weekend. He got some birthday Mazuri and a new bigger enclosure! So he's a pretty happy guy these days. Marge is going to eat me out of house and home! This little Tortoise never stops! She's gained 10 grams in 2 weeks!
> View attachment 262423
> View attachment 262424
> View attachment 262425
> View attachment 262426
> View attachment 262427


I just had to say hello. Murphy is so beautiful and happy 1st anniversary.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos Da after my marathon catch up.
Wishing you all a peaceful and happy Sunday whatever your plans.
Take care


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with that, and wishing all your cats a speedy recovery.


Thank you, Lyn! At least with ALL of them being sick, none of them are mistaking coughs, sneezing, or congested breathing for hissing anymore. 

I'm thankful for the little things. The last time we had a mystery illness spread through the resident indoor feline population, they were vomiting all the time, not sneezing. That one may have passed quicker, but I think I prefer the sneezing.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've done it!!
> Caught up with you all and hopefully not missed any posts.
> Glad that every 2 legged member here seems OK, and hope Cattley is better now.
> It's quite chilly in Wales at the moment, and pretty dry for weeks which is very unusual for us, but we have had some showers the last couple of days. Snow is only expected on the higher hills but doesn't stop me hoping for a few snow days to close the schools!



I don’t blame you at all!!! I hope you get a break cause we all miss reading your wit!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Where is everyone??? 
It’s a very cold but clear Sunday morning in East Tx.. son and I “camped” in the living room last night in front of the wood burning stove. We stayed nice n toasty


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s our weather outlook. Dodging snow, but the cold is blowing in..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm seeing more of the cats up and active this morning, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Just SEEING them is an improvement, because most of them seem to hide when they're feeling bad.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s our weather outlook. Dodging snow, but the cold is blowing in..
> 
> View attachment 262794



Well now I feel like a whiny baby!!! Lol. It’s only 27f here)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well now I feel like a whiny baby!!! Lol. It’s only 27f here)


Don't worry about that... I'm going to start grumbling about having to bring some of the plants back inside from the front porch this afternoon...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well now I feel like a whiny baby!!! Lol. It’s only 27f here)



A balmy 27F. Nice!

One good thing, it’s SUNNY out! Breezy, cold but sunny.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't worry about that... I'm going to start grumbling about having to bring some of the plants back inside from the front porch this afternoon...



All my fig trees are still dormant in the garage as is the banana grove. Whats nice is that the banana still slowly pushes up new growth that I occasionally trim and feed to Mr Sully.


----------



## Momof4

I really can’t complain about our weather!! I just checked it for next week. I had no idea!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I really can’t complain about our weather!! I just checked it for next week. I had no idea!
> 
> View attachment 262806




:-(. Nice....hope u don’t get chilly at 60!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s our weather outlook. Dodging snow, but the cold is blowing in..
> 
> View attachment 262794


your graph seems to be going the wrong direction. It's supposed to start low and get higher. Hm-mm-m-m. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

I spent the morning yesterday tacking up a shelf across the back of a tort table with baby Manouria in it. The table is on a wall in the big Manourias' shed. I had started noticing mouse poops on the clean feeding tile in the a.m. when I went out to feed everyone. So I wasn't sure if the baby tortoises were eating the food or if the mice were. So I bought a package of mouse traps and yesterday I added a dab of peanut butter and tried to set the traps and put them on my new shelf. I THINK I was able to get two of the set correctly, but it really did seem like the wire bar is too short to reach the correct trigger spot to set the traps. I went back out later and one trap was tripped and the peanut butter was gone. So I obviously didn't do it correctly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Silly me. . . I just watched a video on Google on how to set a mousetrap, and I did it all wrong. But now I've got the scoop, I'll set them again this a.m.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, yes I was kidnapped by the kids; neither the school nor my family would pay the ransom so they released me because I kept nagging the kidnappers about their homework.
> All OK with me just had a busy couple of weeks in work and even the last 2 weekends have been hectic.
> I went to a party in Southsea which is on the south coast of the UK for the first and had a few birthday celebrations with family and friends last weekend, so when I've not been working I've been catching up with my sleep.
> I hope everyone in the CDR is well, I caught up last weekend but didn't have time to post, and there have been a heck of a lot of posts since then.
> I'll speak to you soon.


Glad to know that they eventually let you go. Recover from the ordeal and pop in again when you feel ready. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Ok, that’s close to what I came up with. Thank you. I’ll definitely figure it all out.
> I have a 13yr Rio Grande RES. He’s tiny at about 6” and two goldfish from the fair 2 yrs ago.
> Right now they are in a 150 gallon stock tank. It works great but I want something bigger. It’s more 5x3 so I think they’ll like the upgrade.
> I want to make the back wall higher and give him some walking space when he basks. So I’ll incorporate a ledge for him.


Definitely wants some pictures during the build and the finished product.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Blimey I thought that was going to be something rude until I scrolled down!!
> I've obviously been working with adolescent boys too long!!


Lol. Lena saw it too. Maybe too many weekends with adolescent boys as well?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Silly me. . . I just watched a video on Google on how to set a mousetrap, and I did it all wrong. But now I've got the scoop, I'll set them again this a.m.




Time for a better mouse trap!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Lyn, I'm glad you said that first... so I didn't have to!


You guts are terrible. [emoji32] [emoji32] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Snowman 2019 Great Reveal
> 
> View attachment 262763


You really are very talented.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel like we are going round and round on this tread, don’t you?


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I recently went on an anti fox hunting demonstration in my area.
> Fox hunting with dogs has been illegal in the UK for a long while and the Hunts are supposed to just use the dogs for trail hunting now but they import fox urine and drag it to areas where they know there are foxes, or they send in men to dig the foxes and cubs out of the dens so that the dogs can chase them and tear them to bits. A terrifying and cruel end for the foxes. The police won't do anything about it without video evidence, even though they are breaking the law. It's very barbaric.


That is awful.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've done it!!
> Caught up with you all and hopefully not missed any posts.
> Glad that every 2 legged member here seems OK, and hope Cattley is better now.
> It's quite chilly in Wales at the moment, and pretty dry for weeks which is very unusual for us, but we have had some showers the last couple of days. Snow is only expected on the higher hills but doesn't stop me hoping for a few snow days to close the schools!


Hmm, if only that could happen here too. For the office that is.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You really are very talented.



Thanks very much. Id probably be dangerous if 1. I carved more often and/or 2. actually took a formal class from a master. I did look up a carving school or two in Austria. Learn from some master carvers.. https://www.woodcarvingschool.com/


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cattley is feeling better, finally. Unfortunately, the rest of the cats are in various stages of illness. Sneezing, congested, open mouth breathing, generally not feeling good. I'm hoping we're done with this illness within a week.


Oh dear. Shame poor things and poor you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Okay, I thought I was the only one!!


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Where is everyone???
> It’s a very cold but clear Sunday morning in East Tx.. son and I “camped” in the living room last night in front of the wood burning stove. We stayed nice n toasty


Sounds so nice and relaxing. Did you toast some marshmallows over the fire?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I really can’t complain about our weather!! I just checked it for next week. I had no idea!
> 
> View attachment 262806


Looks like some nice weather.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I spent the morning yesterday tacking up a shelf across the back of a tort table with baby Manouria in it. The table is on a wall in the big Manourias' shed. I had started noticing mouse poops on the clean feeding tile in the a.m. when I went out to feed everyone. So I wasn't sure if the baby tortoises were eating the food or if the mice were. So I bought a package of mouse traps and yesterday I added a dab of peanut butter and tried to set the traps and put them on my new shelf. I THINK I was able to get two of the set correctly, but it really did seem like the wire bar is too short to reach the correct trigger spot to set the traps. I went back out later and one trap was tripped and the peanut butter was gone. So I obviously didn't do it correctly.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Silly me. . . I just watched a video on Google on how to set a mousetrap, and I did it all wrong. But now I've got the scoop, I'll set them again this a.m.


Good luck. I hope they work.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks very much. Id probably be dangerous if 1. I carved more often and/or 2. actually took a formal class from a master. I did look up a carving school or two in Austria. Learn from some master carvers.. https://www.woodcarvingschool.com/


I would most probably start and never finish. I always get excited and then tend to loose interest after a while.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks very much. Id probably be dangerous if 1. I carved more often and/or 2. actually took a formal class from a master. I did look up a carving school or two in Austria. Learn from some master carvers.. https://www.woodcarvingschool.com/


So which one would you do?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Silly me. . . I just watched a video on Google on how to set a mousetrap, and I did it all wrong. But now I've got the scoop, I'll set them again this a.m.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]hate when that happens!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

We have Sunshine! And 12 inches of snow with 17 degree temps. I am staying in today.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Sounds so nice and relaxing. Did you toast some marshmallows over the fire?



Nope, I got rid of all the junk food in the house after the holidays. I have no will power and I’m already struggling with my calorie allowance after Sabine’s Christmas goodies. Once I passed 30, weight control has become a constant struggle[emoji35]... I know.... it takes the fun outta everything[emoji849]


----------



## TortoiseRacket

It just poured down rain I guess for tomorrow’s 7 degree day. I’m ready to slip on the ice, anybody else?


RIP

Father of two... tortoises
Slipped on an inch of ice
January, 2019



I am closely related to a tortoise because I hate cold. Anything under 68 is my no-comfort zone!


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseRacket said:


> It just poured down rain I guess for tomorrow’s 7 degree day. I’m ready to slip on the ice, anybody else?
> 
> 
> RIP
> 
> Father of two... tortoises
> Slipped on an inch of ice
> January, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I am closely related to a tortoise because I hate cold. Anything under 68 is my no-comfort zone!


A very good reason to stay inside today!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> So which one would you do?




Carving more is easier and cheaper and more realistic. But, spending a few weeks in an Austrian village and carving and exploring and hiking about would be fun. Then i could add that to my carving CV.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> All my fig trees are still dormant in the garage as is the banana grove. Whats nice is that the banana still slowly pushes up new growth that I occasionally trim and feed to Mr Sully.


Cool free food.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Silly me. . . I just watched a video on Google on how to set a mousetrap, and I did it all wrong. But now I've got the scoop, I'll set them again this a.m.


I thought you had a bunch of kittys...evidently they're animal lovers like you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Nope, I got rid of all the junk food in the house after the holidays. I have no will power and I’m already struggling with my calorie allowance after Sabine’s Christmas goodies. Once I passed 30, weight control has become a constant struggle[emoji35]... I know.... it takes the fun outta everything[emoji849]


I am losing that battle all the time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I thought you had a bunch of kittys...evidently they're animal lovers like you.


The mice are in the tort sheds and the cats steer clear of the big tortoises.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey thought she would try making some Vietnamese Spring rolls.
Diced peppers, chives, carrots, alfalfa sprouts, cucumbers, red and green cabbage and some shrimp. Spicey peanut dipping sauce.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The mice are in the tort sheds and the cats steer clear of the big tortoises.



Smart cats!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> :-(. Nice....hope u don’t get chilly at 60!



You know we do!! Uggs, jacket and gloves!! Brrr.


----------



## Momof4

Just found out that I’m gonna be a grandma again!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Just found out that I’m gonna be a grandma again!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> The mice are in the tort sheds and the cats steer clear of the big tortoises.


Little scaredy wussys. Sounds like our cat. The only thing he hunts are bugs. He shows me where they are and expects me to give a bug the boot...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Little scaredy wussys. Sounds like our cat. The only thing he hunts are bugs. He shows me where they are and expects me to give a bug the boot...


Trust me, you have lower vet bills if the cats corner the "intruder" and call you to come deal with it, vs. "taking care" of it themselves. Anubis ("Nubi") is infamous around here for science projects that sometimes start out that way. Still not sure he's convinced that frogs and lizards from outside aren't supposed to be on the menu.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Nubi is the cat that, if he absolutely has to take a pill and there's no other way to medicate him... then we take him into the vet's office and have them do it. No joke. Nubi can hiss and spit a pill out 1.5 feet away, all at the same time. Plus he seems to get about three times heavier when you try to medicate him.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Yvonne G said:


> The mice are in the tort sheds and the cats steer clear of the big tortoises.


See, I Seperate my tortoises from my dog. He loves to see them but it’s not to say hi...



Momof4 said:


> Just found out that I’m gonna be a grandma again!!


Congrats!


----------



## TortoiseRacket

I decided to try an AeroGarden with lettuce, and it’s been a week and the lettuce that was a seed 7 days ago is now 4 inches tall.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Just found out that I’m gonna be a grandma again!!



Congratulations!!! I didn’t know that you already were I think??


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Trust me, you have lower vet bills if the cats corner the "intruder" and call you to come deal with it, vs. "taking care" of it themselves. Anubis ("Nubi") is infamous around here for science projects that sometimes start out that way. Still not sure he's convinced that frogs and lizards from outside aren't supposed to be on the menu.



Well you know what they say about curiosity [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

TortoiseRacket said:


> I decided to try an AeroGarden with lettuce, and it’s been a week and the lettuce that was a seed 7 days ago is now 4 inches tall.



That’s pretty cool! I have never been successful growing plants of any kind... in fact, I’m known for killing the most strongest of specimens.... until I became a tort mom.. now, I can throw out left overs and they majestically root and grow[emoji847]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well you know what they say about curiosity [emoji33][emoji33]


I just wish Nubi wasn't curious about what frogs and anoles taste like. 

I have no idea what the cats think the bearded dragon is (at 18 inches now). He sure doesn't look like any lizard they've ever seen before.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> That’s pretty cool! I have never been successful growing plants of any kind... in fact, I’m known for killing the most strongest of specimens.... until I became a tort mom.. now, I can throw out left overs and they majestically root and grow[emoji847]


If your ferrets are anything like some of my cats with plants, it's a lost cause except in the rooms where they aren't allowed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday [emoji4][emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Little scaredy wussys. Sounds like our cat. The only thing he hunts are bugs. He shows me where they are and expects me to give a bug the boot...


I used to go out first thing in the a.m. and there would ALWAYS be a 'gift' on the mat outside the door. . . the tail end or head of a half eaten mouse. But I guess the mice have learned that the cats won't go into the sheds, so they don't come out anymore to be hunted.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Congratulations!!! I didn’t know that you already were I think??


Yeah, remember that little cutie pie boy with the glasses? She hasn't talked about him or posted his picture here for quite a while now.


----------



## Momof4

TortoiseRacket said:


> I decided to try an AeroGarden with lettuce, and it’s been a week and the lettuce that was a seed 7 days ago is now 4 inches tall.



Pics please!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Congratulations!!! I didn’t know that you already were I think??



I’m 49 and have a 3yr old grandson.
I used to watch him 4 days but I’m down to one. 
I guess with the new one I’ll be doing more babysitting.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey thought she would try making some Vietnamese Spring rolls.
> Diced peppers, chives, carrots, alfalfa sprouts, cucumbers, red and green cabbage and some shrimp. Spicey peanut dipping sauce.
> 
> View attachment 262827


Mmmmm Yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just found out that I’m gonna be a grandma again!!


Wow. Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Little scaredy wussys. Sounds like our cat. The only thing he hunts are bugs. He shows me where they are and expects me to give a bug the boot...


[emoji23] [emoji23] At least he is still showing you and not making friends with them.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nubi is the cat that, if he absolutely has to take a pill and there's no other way to medicate him... then we take him into the vet's office and have them do it. No joke. Nubi can hiss and spit a pill out 1.5 feet away, all at the same time. Plus he seems to get about three times heavier when you try to medicate him.


Lol. That is so funny. But I can understand your pain.


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> I decided to try an AeroGarden with lettuce, and it’s been a week and the lettuce that was a seed 7 days ago is now 4 inches tall.


Well done. Green fingers perhaps?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s pretty cool! I have never been successful growing plants of any kind... in fact, I’m known for killing the most strongest of specimens.... until I became a tort mom.. now, I can throw out left overs and they majestically root and grow[emoji847]


I wish mine would majestically root and grow. [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday [emoji4][emoji217]


Happy Sunday Noel. Well Monday in my case.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I used to go out first thing in the a.m. and there would ALWAYS be a 'gift' on the mat outside the door. . . the tail end or head of a half eaten mouse. But I guess the mice have learned that the cats won't go into the sheds, so they don't come out anymore to be hunted.


Clever mice.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m 49 and have a 3yr old grandson.
> I used to watch him 4 days but I’m down to one.
> I guess with the new one I’ll be doing more babysitting.
> View attachment 262837
> 
> View attachment 262838


Such a handsome little boy.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Monday Morning everyone.
I am officially back at work and hating every minute of it. Oh well that is life, responsibilities, responsibilities, responsibilities....etc. etc. Hope everyone has a good Monday. Chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Rue banished Bella to the corner.



Naughty Rue. But then she knows she’s the queen!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Oh the hardship of being chauffeured everywhere.[emoji33]



[emoji23][emoji23] I’d volunteer for that punishment any day, of course.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mine are not too fond of cactus. Lucky Sully.



Mine weren’t either. And it’s a shame because prickly pear grew everywhere in our area.


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> With the coming ice/snow storm slowly making its way into my area, it seems I will finally have a real test of my backup power for my critters. Electric always goes out here during ice storms. Wish me luck folks!!!



Good luck. Hope everyone was safe and warm!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> LEEEEEEENA!!!! You can’t tell everyone when your freak comes out!!!! Sheeeesh.... you never learn!!!



 I’ll try harder next time. [emoji850]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I woke up to temps in the 60’s and within a couple hours it’s dropped in the 40’s. Steady decline into mid 20’s overnight. I went out and put the jackets on my horses and brought my big dogs in. Already turned off the water to the shop and horse stalls in anticipation of the freeze. Just me and my son home this weekend and he’s still sleeping in.. (it’s just now 8am here) lazy day ahead!!!



A perfect kind of day. Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!
> 
> Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?



That’s for Sully, right??   [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I’d volunteer for that punishment any day, of course.


Me too.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Hi[emoji1309]
> My name is Kathy.
> I am a lipstick hoarder.
> I’m not sure when it all started.
> It doesn’t run in our family.
> I started out buying one, once every couple of months to almost weekly or so.
> 
> I love my lipstick. It makes me feel puurty.[emoji182][emoji105][emoji168]



Welcome, Kathy! How brave of you to show your true colors... [emoji6] Beautiful! [emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yuck! Puhleeze! Give me a hot cinnamon roll fresh out of the oven any day!



Me too! As long as somebody else bakes it [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> When I’m on a mission to lose weight I use my Bullet.



[emoji33] That’s a bit extreme, no? Let’s all try to calm down and stay optimistic...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> While getting Sully some dandelion and cactus pads, i picked up a few bunches of fresh crinkly kale and a bag of Moringa powder. Must be a new item since this was a first time seeing moringa at this store.
> 
> Moringa - The most widely cultivated species is Moringa oleifera, native to the foothills of the Himalayas in northwestern India[4], a multipurpose treecultivated throughout the tropics and marketed as a superfood, health food, and medicinal plant
> 
> View attachment 262747
> 
> 
> It mixes in nicely to your drinks. Good way to get some other nutrients into your body.



Phew. I knew it was for Sully! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hi Kathy
> Welcome to lipstick hoarders anonymous.



(Just don’t tell her she’s the only one so far[emoji33]) 
[emoji85][emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I was going to put seeds in your box but the customs rule said no. Honey was a no too. My friend harvests it from his bees and it’s really good.



Not that NOT putting those seems to have made any difference... Boo to the postal services! [emoji35]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol, yes I was kidnapped by the kids; neither the school nor my family would pay the ransom so they released me because I kept nagging the kidnappers about their homework.
> All OK with me just had a busy couple of weeks in work and even the last 2 weekends have been hectic.
> I went to a party in Southsea which is on the south coast of the UK for the first and had a few birthday celebrations with family and friends last weekend, so when I've not been working I've been catching up with my sleep.
> I hope everyone in the CDR is well, I caught up last weekend but didn't have time to post, and there have been a heck of a lot of posts since then.
> I'll speak to you soon.



Glad the kidnappers are free now [emoji23] Lovely to not see you, Lyn!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33] That’s a bit extreme, no? Let’s all try to calm down and stay optimistic...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> (Just don’t tell her she’s the only one so far[emoji33])
> [emoji85][emoji23][emoji8]


Whahaha. Mum's the word!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> My blender is just used to grind up Lola's dried grass so I can sprinkle it on his food.
> Between the bright light, high temps, silver insulation and a blender full of dried grass in my kitchen it's a wonder I haven't been raided by the drugs squads yet!



My stupid imagination brings up the idea of TORTure... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Snowman 2019 Great Reveal
> 
> View attachment 262763



You must participate in TORTOISE next round. Wink wink [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Silly me. . . I just watched a video on Google on how to set a mousetrap, and I did it all wrong. But now I've got the scoop, I'll set them again this a.m.



I guess Tony the Tiger is of little use there?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Lena saw it too. Maybe too many weekends with adolescent boys as well?



Preadolescent. Guilty. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

TortoiseRacket said:


> It just poured down rain I guess for tomorrow’s 7 degree day. I’m ready to slip on the ice, anybody else?
> 
> 
> RIP
> 
> Father of two... tortoises
> Slipped on an inch of ice
> January, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I am closely related to a tortoise because I hate cold. Anything under 68 is my no-comfort zone!



Welcome to the CDR. It’s cold in here, but at least not slippery. 

One could, potentially, trip over a hedgehog, but if you polish the flying jellyfish, they give off enough glow for us to vaguely see where we step. 

Still it’s safer to just sit on one of our comfortable armadillos. Tea or coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Carving more is easier and cheaper and more realistic. But, spending a few weeks in an Austrian village and carving and exploring and hiking about would be fun. Then i could add that to my carving CV.



I suppose a carving CV shouldn’t be printed on paper? 
An Austrian village sounds romantic. Which option does your wifey prefer?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I thought you had a bunch of kittys...evidently they're animal lovers like you.



SNAP’ish! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Just found out that I’m gonna be a grandma again!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kristoff

TortoiseRacket said:


> I decided to try an AeroGarden with lettuce, and it’s been a week and the lettuce that was a seed 7 days ago is now 4 inches tall.



AeroGarden? Sounds a bit over the top...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well you know what they say about curiosity [emoji33][emoji33]



[emoji33][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m 49 and have a 3yr old grandson.
> I used to watch him 4 days but I’m down to one.
> I guess with the new one I’ll be doing more babysitting.
> View attachment 262837
> 
> View attachment 262838



He’s super cute. And lucky to have such a young and beautiful grandma.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! It’s snowing!!!!!!! So exciting. (Still no shoveling needed though.)




I had to brave the blizzard to take care of my Class Mom responsibilities, but now I’m ready for the second cup of coffee.  

The one-cup policy was good up until Christmas. Then sharing a second cup with my father-in-law in Turkey destroyed my resolve. And having those coffees is one of the best memories of the holiday. [emoji56]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That’s for Sully, right??   [emoji33]



Sully doesnt like chlorella.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It’s snowing!!!!!!! So exciting. (Still no shoveling needed though.)
> 
> View attachment 262841
> 
> 
> I had to brave the blizzard to take care of my Class Mom responsibilities, but now I’m ready for the second cup of coffee.
> 
> The one-cup policy was good up until Christmas. Then sharing a second cup with my father-in-law in Turkey destroyed my resolve. And having those coffees is one of the best memories of the holiday. [emoji56]




Perfect...iced coffee time!


----------



## TortoiseRacket

EllieMay said:


> That’s pretty cool! I have never been successful growing plants of any kind... in fact, I’m known for killing the most strongest of specimens.... until I became a tort mom.. now, I can throw out left overs and they majestically root and grow[emoji847]


That’s the thing. I’m TERRIBLE with plants. All I did was put the seed pods in water and bam! It grew!


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Momof4 said:


> Pics please!!


It is only about 2 inches, but when you stand the leaves up it is around 4.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TortoiseRacket said:


> It is only about 2 inches, but when you stand the leaves up it is around 4.



Time to pick the first bumber crop.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! It’s snowing!!!!!!! So exciting. (Still no shoveling needed though.)
> 
> View attachment 262841
> 
> 
> I had to brave the blizzard to take care of my Class Mom responsibilities, but now I’m ready for the second cup of coffee.
> 
> The one-cup policy was good up until Christmas. Then sharing a second cup with my father-in-law in Turkey destroyed my resolve. And having those coffees is one of the best memories of the holiday. [emoji56]


Looks cold. Brrrrr!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey thought she would try making some Vietnamese Spring rolls.
> Diced peppers, chives, carrots, alfalfa sprouts, cucumbers, red and green cabbage and some shrimp. Spicey peanut dipping sauce.
> 
> View attachment 262827



I really want to come over for dinner!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee!! I set two mousetraps and I caught two mice! After I get home from my DR. appt. I'll re-set the traps.


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> It is only about 2 inches, but when you stand the leaves up it is around 4.


That looks really cool. What is it?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]


Happy Monday. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee!! I set two mousetraps and I caught two mice! After I get home from my DR. appt. I'll re-set the traps.


Well done. Although I am sure the mice might not be too happy. [emoji3] 
I hope everything is okay and Dr app is just a routine check up.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well done. Although I am sure the mice might not be too happy. [emoji3]
> I hope everything is okay and Dr app is just a routine check up.


I'm going in to have a pre-cancer removed. She (the doctor) froze it a month or so ago, but it came back. I'm not sure if it's to be frozen again (actually burned because the freezing material is so very, very cold) or surgically removed. It's very tiny.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

CarolM said:


> That looks really cool. What is it?


The plant is baby red leaf lettuce


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going in to have a pre-cancer removed. She (the doctor) froze it a month or so ago, but it came back. I'm not sure if it's to be frozen again (actually burned because the freezing material is so very, very cold) or surgically removed. It's very tiny.


I hope it goes away!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going in to have a pre-cancer removed. She (the doctor) froze it a month or so ago, but it came back. I'm not sure if it's to be frozen again (actually burned because the freezing material is so very, very cold) or surgically removed. It's very tiny.


Well I hope it stays gone this time. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> The plant is baby red leaf lettuce


Lol. No the thing you are growing it in. Although the red leaf lettuce is cool too. [emoji23]


----------



## TortoiseRacket

CarolM said:


> Lol. No the thing you are growing it in. Although the red leaf lettuce is cool too. [emoji23]


OH! It is some type of AeroGarden. There are pods of foam that have seeds. The pods go in holes on the lid. Under the lid is a base of water.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

CarolM said:


> Lol. No the thing you are growing it in. Although the red leaf lettuce is cool too. [emoji23]


www.AeroGarden.com

I found it on the other box of seeds. It comes with herbs.


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> The plant is baby red leaf lettuce


And Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms, where armadillos are seats, wool spiders may or may not exist and knit warm mittens and socks for those who are cold. Where One legged pirates serve hard liquor and leprechauns stand in for the one legged pirate and cause nonsense. Where we use beans for substrate and a bunch of really great international friends old and new get together to talk nonsense and create great puns, tell each other about the weather in their corners and share post cards so that their roommates can share in their experiences.
BTW I am Carol and I live in Cape Town.


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> OH! It is some type of AeroGarden. There are pods of foam that have seeds. The pods go in holes on the lid. Under the lid is a base of water.


Wow. I love that. I must see if we can get it here in Cape Town.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

CarolM said:


> And Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms, where armadillos are seats, wool spiders may or may not exist and knit warm mittens and socks for those who are cold. Where One legged pirates serve hard liquor and leprechauns stand in for the one legged pirate and cause nonsense. Where we use beans for substrate and a bunch of really great international friends old and new get together to talk nonsense and create great puns, tell each other about the weather in their corners and share post cards so that their roommates can share in their experiences.
> BTW I am Carol and I live in Cape Town.


Thank you! Hello from icy NY!


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> www.AeroGarden.com
> 
> I found it on the other box of seeds. It comes with herbs.


Hmm. Conversion from Rand to dollar is a bit expensive right now. But maybe we might have something similar here. It is a really great idea.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

CarolM said:


> Hmm. Conversion from Rand to dollar is a bit expensive right now. But maybe we might have something similar here. It is a really great idea.


It is very expensive. There are many brands, any probably cheaper ones. 

I’m sure you could make a DIY one too. All it is is some seeds in a bowl of water.


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> It is very expensive. There are many brands, any probably cheaper ones.
> 
> I’m sure you could make a DIY one too. All it is is some seeds in a bowl of water.


True. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going in to have a pre-cancer removed. She (the doctor) froze it a month or so ago, but it came back. I'm not sure if it's to be frozen again (actually burned because the freezing material is so very, very cold) or surgically removed. It's very tiny.



Hope it goes away for good. [emoji173]️


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] At least he is still showing you and not making friends with them.


One morning, on my birthday, he was telling me there's a bug in the house. Come to find out it was my pet praying mantis on the kitchen wall. Of course, I scooped her onto a newspaper and put her back in my flower bed. It was my birthday present from God.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> One morning, on my birthday, he was telling me there's a bug in the house. Come to find out it was my pet praying mantis on the kitchen wall. Of course, I scooped her onto a newspaper and put her back in my flower bed. It was my birthday present from God.


Lol. Well done to him. If he hadn't told you, you might have lost your pet.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. Well done to him. If he hadn't told you, you might have lost your pet.


Yep ain't it ridiculous. Every year in the spring, it's a neat day when I see the baby praying mantis hatchlings. Later in the year, I usually find a baby toad. I live in a fairly good sized city but there's a lot of wildlife in my yard. I'm blessed.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I used to go out first thing in the a.m. and there would ALWAYS be a 'gift' on the mat outside the door. . . the tail end or head of a half eaten mouse. But I guess the mice have learned that the cats won't go into the sheds, so they don't come out anymore to be hunted.





Pastel Tortie said:


> Trust me, you have lower vet bills if the cats corner the "intruder" and call you to come deal with it, vs. "taking care" of it themselves. Anubis ("Nubi") is infamous around here for science projects that sometimes start out that way. Still not sure he's convinced that frogs and lizards from outside aren't supposed to be on the menu.


Yes. I agree. The way our home is built I've never had to treat Dilly for fleas. The one time he accidentally found himself outside, I found him screaming for help. His vet says he's in purrfect health for a senior.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hope it goes away for good. [emoji173]️


Me too.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

TortoiseRacket said:


> OH! It is some type of AeroGarden. There are pods of foam that have seeds. The pods go in holes on the lid. Under the lid is a base of water.


Looks like a type of hydroponic system


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I really want to come over for dinner!!!




Sure, come on over. Making a second batch today!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m 49 and have a 3yr old grandson.
> I used to watch him 4 days but I’m down to one.
> I guess with the new one I’ll be doing more babysitting.
> View attachment 262837
> 
> View attachment 262838



[emoji175][emoji177][emoji175][emoji177]handsome lil man!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I used to go out first thing in the a.m. and there would ALWAYS be a 'gift' on the mat outside the door. . . the tail end or head of a half eaten mouse. But I guess the mice have learned that the cats won't go into the sheds, so they don't come out anymore to be hunted.


It's really funny. Your tortoises probably don't even mind a mouse in their house. The mouse provides warmth and tidys up the leftovers... but drop evidence...andThe cats however are another story...I'll be hoping and praying you get through all the antics.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> (Just don’t tell her she’s the only one so far[emoji33])
> [emoji85][emoji23][emoji8]


Does chapstick count?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I guess Tony the Tiger is of little use there?


Cats don't have opposable thumbs, so it would be a bit difficult for them to set a contraption like a mouse trap properly.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Does chapstick count?



I had to google it. Apparently it’s a brand of a lip balm [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cats don't have opposable thumbs, so it would be a bit difficult for them to set a contraption like a mouse trap properly.



Fair enough [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262885



[emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still plenty cold to go around. Anyone need some ice for their drinks?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I had to google it. Apparently it’s a brand of a lip balm [emoji23]


Oops!! I recognized it. Does that give my age away?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Still plenty cold to go around. Anyone need some ice for their drinks?
> 
> View attachment 262893


Yes, please. We can always use ice for our drinks. LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yes, please. We can always use ice for our drinks. LOL



Best i can do right now


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oops!! I recognized it. Does that give my age away?



I don’t know. Are you.... 15? 

[emoji23][emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oops!! I recognized it. Does that give my age away?



NO! I think it must be more of a geographical thing. I have a serious chap stick addiction. I keep some by the bed, in the kitchen, in my purse, and in all the vehicles.. also in the camper. In the us, you can buy it at most every register.. I really don’t want to go to meetings though


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! I hope everyone is set for a wonderful Tuesday. I’m still busy self-motivating and deciphering TFO with my first cup of coffee... And Lena, there most definitely will be a second.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everyone,

Nothing to report this side except for daily life and work week carrying on as normal. Sigh - I need some diversion!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> NO! I think it must be more of a geographical thing. I have a serious chap stick addiction. I keep some by the bed, in the kitchen, in my purse, and in all the vehicles.. also in the camper. In the us, you can buy it at most every register.. I really don’t want to go to meetings though


No judgements at our meetings, I promise you....ask Kathy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Best i can do right now
> 
> View attachment 262894


Well they do say that beggars cannot be choosers! Did you take that pic from your kayak by the way?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know. Are you.... 15?
> 
> [emoji23][emoji6][emoji23]


YES!!!, Totally ...Like...15. (I say while chewing gum and blowing bubbles.)


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oops!! I recognized it. Does that give my age away?



Hmm. I don’t think it gives your age away.. product is still out there probably distributed world-wide...it demonstrates that you are a person of the global consumer World!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well they do say that beggars cannot be choosers! Did you take that pic from your kayak by the way?




Of course..


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmm. I don’t think it gives your age away.. product is still out there probably distributed world-wide...it demonstrates that you are a person of the global consumer World!


LOL, I'll take that,


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course..
> 
> View attachment 262898


What an awesome photo. The background looks black and white and then there is your red kayak. Such a contrast in color.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> NO! I think it must be more of a geographical thing. I have a serious chap stick addiction. I keep some by the bed, in the kitchen, in my purse, and in all the vehicles.. also in the camper. In the us, you can buy it at most every register.. I really don’t want to go to meetings though


Me too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> No judgements at our meetings, I promise you....ask Kathy.



Shoot, we have a chapsticks addiction too! 
I can never find them when I need it so I buy them at the register all the time!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Tuesday!!
We started my pond yesterday. It was a holiday so my husband was home. 
We were drinking coffee and he say we could go buy the materials!

It’s 4x8 and I think 26” high. 
It will be stacked 19 high and we stopped at 4.


----------



## Momof4

We woke up to 38 degrees! 
I commend Mark for braving the cold to kayak!!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262885


You're on a roll!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> You're on a roll!!!



Thanks! [emoji4]
I will keep posting the clean ones [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Shoot, we have a chapsticks addiction too!
> I can never find them when I need it so I buy them at the register all the time!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Tuesday!!
> We started my pond yesterday. It was a holiday so my husband was home.
> We were drinking coffee and he say we could go buy the materials!
> 
> It’s 4x8 and I think 26” high.
> It will be stacked 19 high and we stopped at 4.
> 
> View attachment 262901
> 
> View attachment 262903
> 
> View attachment 262902


Wow. That is going to be nice for your turtles. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We woke up to 38 degrees!
> I commend Mark for braving the cold to kayak!!


Ye me too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You're on a roll!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Not an article I could stomach easily: “Turtle meat - the ultimate survival diet?”    http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46671224


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Wow. That is going to be nice for your turtles. [emoji3]



Thanks! 
I have one small turtle and two goldfish and I think they’ll love the space!! 

I’m going to try to make a video of the process for others. It’s hard to find “how to” for my size.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not an article I could stomach easily: “Turtle meat - the ultimate survival diet?”    http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46671224


Ok then. I nominate weeds. Seems to work for tortoises.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> YES!!!, Totally ...Like...15. (I say while chewing gum and blowing bubbles.)



Well... as for me...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ok then. I nominate weeds. Seems to work for tortoises.



I nominate bugs. They’re a source of protein, and there’re millions of them! 

Anyhow, turtles are fighting for survival. Humans, as a species, aren’t. [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well... as for me...
> 
> View attachment 262911
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Okay okay. I am not 15. I want some of those glasses too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I nominate bugs. They’re a source of protein, and there’re millions of them!
> 
> Anyhow, turtles are fighting for survival. Humans, as a species, aren’t. [emoji849]


Yip but the article says if you need to choose one source of food what would it be.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip but the article says if you need to choose one source of food what would it be.



Crickets.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay okay. I am not 15. I want some of those glasses too.



I always have a spare pair for a friend  [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I always have a spare pair for a friend  [emoji23]


Thanks. You are a true friend.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi there [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Turtle emotions


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262932
> 
> Hi there [emoji4]


Hi There.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Turtle emotions
> View attachment 262933


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oops!! I recognized it. Does that give my age away?


I actually use Nivea...does that make me special? I got tired of feeling like a bomb went off on my lips...hehehe


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We woke up to 38 degrees!
> I commend Mark for braving the cold to kayak!!



38 is almost balmy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back to the chapstix.... i use this out on the water, but Nivea makes some great products as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Not an article I could stomach easily: “Turtle meat - the ultimate survival diet?”    http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46671224



Sea turtle meat... “might” be the ultimate survival food if lost adrift in the Pacific, BUT not quite the ultimate survival food. And, i find it hard to believe they were actually catching so many sea turtles AND eating their eggs.

Ultimate food depends where one is lost. Just think about that soccer team that went down with their plane and ended up eating human flesh. Or, folks lost in the desert.

I guess it all depends on the situation - whatever is available...


_Uruguayan Air Force Flight 571 was a chartered flight that crashed on a glacier at an elevation of 3,570 meters in the remote Andes. Among the 45 people on board, 28 survived the initial crash. Facing starvation and death, the survivors reluctantly resorted to cannibalism. _


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Turtle emotions
> View attachment 262933



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening! The work part of my day is over and I’m now home in my comfy clothes looking for those glasses


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still plenty cold to go around. Anyone need some ice for their drinks?
> 
> View attachment 262893


Yea icy weather makes a perfect can cooler if your electricity goes out...


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! The work part of my day is over and I’m now home in my comfy clothes looking for those glasses



I hope you found those glasses[emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I hope you found those glasses[emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]





I did!! Daughter just got home from her first job interview .. said she felt pretty good about it 
I’m feeling relaxed


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back to the chapstix.... i use this out on the water, but Nivea makes some great products as well.
> 
> View attachment 262947


I agree. I have a little carmex thingy too for catastrophic events.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I agree. I have a little carmex thingy too for catastrophic events.



I still have a couple of the round Carmex pots I dont buy them anymore because my son has the “addiction” too but he doesn’t like the medicated kind.. says it too hot [emoji23] so Chap stick It is))


----------



## EllieMay

@AZtortMom
@Maro2Bear

I am planning to fence a large area for my torts and I’m still trying to figure the most economical, secure, and attractive way to do so. My hubby is more concerned about how it will look whereas I’m more worried about getting it secure, big enough, & cost.. The area for the first tort must be complete this spring. I want 100 square ft minimum.. Am I being obsessive? We have plenty of room. What are you doing? Suggestions please? I want a good plan because I’ll copy cat twice again next spring .. and if that goes well, who knows...?? Should I start a thread on it? Just really didn’t want all the extra reads from .. wellllll.... extras[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262962
> 
> I did!! Daughter just got home from her first job interview .. said she felt pretty good about it
> I’m feeling relaxed


Good luck to your daughter. I hope she gets it if she wants it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @AZtortMom
> @Maro2Bear
> 
> I am planning to fence a large area for my torts and I’m still trying to figure the most economical, secure, and attractive way to do so. My hubby is more concerned about how it will look whereas I’m more worried about getting it secure, big enough, & cost.. The area for the first tort must be complete this spring. I want 100 square ft minimum.. Am I being obsessive? We have plenty of room. What are you doing? Suggestions please? I want a good plan because I’ll copy cat twice again next spring .. and if that goes well, who knows...?? Should I start a thread on it? Just really didn’t want all the extra reads from .. wellllll.... extras[emoji15][emoji15]


Wow. Dedicated Tort Mom. I would start at the basics and peg string around the perimeter to measure and get a feel for the area. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Good Hump day everyone.
Our day has started with a drizzle of rain so a good start so far.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 262932
> 
> Hi there [emoji4]



Hi, Noel! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sea turtle meat... “might” be the ultimate survival food if lost adrift in the Pacific, BUT not quite the ultimate survival food. And, i find it hard to believe they were actually catching so many sea turtles AND eating their eggs.
> 
> Ultimate food depends where one is lost. Just think about that soccer team that went down with their plane and ended up eating human flesh. Or, folks lost in the desert.
> 
> I guess it all depends on the situation - whatever is available...
> 
> 
> _Uruguayan Air Force Flight 571 was a chartered flight that crashed on a glacier at an elevation of 3,570 meters in the remote Andes. Among the 45 people on board, 28 survived the initial crash. Facing starvation and death, the survivors reluctantly resorted to cannibalism. _



Any human would eat anything, and almost anyone, if faced with starvation. I understand that. But I hope the article doesn’t give people who are not starving the wrong ideas.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! The work part of my day is over and I’m now home in my comfy clothes looking for those glasses



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I hope you found those glasses[emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262962
> 
> I did!! Daughter just got home from her first job interview .. said she felt pretty good about it
> I’m feeling relaxed



I even see something shaped as a bottle on the column in the background [emoji85][emoji23]

Hope your daughter hears some good news very soon. [emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Hump day everyone.
> Our day has started with a drizzle of rain so a good start so far.



Good morning, Carol! I STILL have to remind myself that rain in your case is a good thing. [emoji85][emoji23]

We have ice in places, and my trusty Lumberjack boots of about four years started to get water in... I’ll try to repair them before buying new ones.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! I STILL have to remind myself that rain in your case is a good thing. [emoji85][emoji23]
> 
> We have ice in places, and my trusty Lumberjack boots of about four years started to get water in... I’ll try to repair them before buying new ones.


I will take the ice as well. The rain was just a very fine drizzle off and on for about 20 min unfortunately, but at least it wet the grass.
I generally just buy new shoes. but I think I should start repairing shoes as well if they are still decent looking. And if they are a good pair of shoes I would imagine it is worth it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our deep freeze melted BUT strong winds (50 mph) and heavy rains (up to an inch or more) are on their way.

Today overcast, cloudy and low 30’s. All part of Winter i guess.

I did see pix of Snowdrops and Winter Aconites blooming in some parts of the UK. Spring is around the corner..and Happy Wednesday!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! We got a good rain in the middle of the night and now temps will start dropping again.. hubby is on his way home today so sometime this evening my house will be full again The cycle continues!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our deep freeze melted BUT strong winds (50 mph) and heavy rains (up to an inch or more) are on their way.
> 
> Today overcast, cloudy and low 30’s. All part of Winter i guess.
> 
> I did see pix of Snowdrops and Winter Aconites blooming in some parts of the UK. Spring is around the corner..and Happy Wednesday!


When I read the first part of your sentence I had a vision of a deep freeze (chest freezer) melting and strong winds coming to blow it away.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! We got a good rain in the middle of the night and now temps will start dropping again.. hubby is on his way home today so sometime this evening my house will be full again The cycle continues!



The cycle of life:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Shoot, we have a chapsticks addiction too!
> I can never find them when I need it so I buy them at the register all the time!!


They disappear...like socks and pen caps.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice red Indian River grapefruit, a few celery stalks, a cup of spinach, a cup of kale, a handful of almonds, chia seeds, hemp seeds, a scoop of chorella, turmeric and moringa, and some fresh cold water. Three minutes or so of swishing in the NutriBullet and BAM!, my morning drink is done!
> 
> Anyone else juice or smoothie their meals?


I’ve been using my ninja for breakfast but it’s for coffee that is supposed to be a meal. It has coffee, coconut oil, butter, cinnamon, stevia (blood sugar problems), cocoa powder, heavy whipping cream, and occasionally tumeric. Since I can’t have my DELICIOUS sugary flavored creamers anymore, I’ve switched to this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been using my ninja for breakfast but it’s for coffee that is supposed to be a meal. It has coffee, coconut oil, butter, cinnamon, stevia (blood sugar problems), cocoa powder, heavy whipping cream, and occasionally tumeric. Since I can’t have my DELICIOUS sugary flavored creamers anymore, I’ve switched to this.



Sounds a bit like keto “Bullet” Coffee. Do you also partake in the OMAD and/or intermittent fasting (IF) ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay’s rain is on its’ way here..


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> EllieMay’s rain is on its’ way here..
> 
> View attachment 262991


Batten down your hatches and hold tight.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been using my ninja for breakfast but it’s for coffee that is supposed to be a meal. It has coffee, coconut oil, butter, cinnamon, stevia (blood sugar problems), cocoa powder, heavy whipping cream, and occasionally tumeric. Since I can’t have my DELICIOUS sugary flavored creamers anymore, I’ve switched to this.


Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms. Pull up an armadillo and have a hot chocolate (because it is almost night time here in Cape Town).
If your carrots go missing don't worry it is only the snow leopard who is harmless. Poke a jellyfish for some light and don't step on a hedgehog because it is rather painful.
I am Carol from Cape Town. We are a bunch of nutty pun loving roommates from different parts of the world. We discuss all sorts of things like weather, your favorite day of the week, or lipstick or Chap sticks if that is your addiction.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> @AZtortMom
> @Maro2Bear
> 
> I am planning to fence a large area for my torts and I’m still trying to figure the most economical, secure, and attractive way to do so. My hubby is more concerned about how it will look whereas I’m more worried about getting it secure, big enough, & cost.. The area for the first tort must be complete this spring. I want 100 square ft minimum.. Am I being obsessive? We have plenty of room. What are you doing? Suggestions please? I want a good plan because I’ll copy cat twice again next spring .. and if that goes well, who knows...?? Should I start a thread on it? Just really didn’t want all the extra reads from .. wellllll.... extras[emoji15][emoji15]




Hey @EllieMay 100 sq feet is pretty easy to accomplish. In your situation, you might just want to pick up 10”x10”x8 foot square deck posts. Depending on how you lay out, this easily creates a 256 sq foot enclosure. I stacked posts three high, so it was o/a 30 inches tall, and then about 20 feet long and maybe 12 feet wide (240 sq feet). Not the most attractive, but secure. But, there are probably good ways to make this structure look more attractive with plants, gardens, vines, etc. The nice thing is that this type of structure is easily expandable. I’ll find a pix. I’m sure you get the idea and the trick is to find ones for free.
Pix of wooden timber -


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> EllieMay’s rain is on its’ way here..
> 
> View attachment 262991


Expecting rain here in North Florida later today. It's overcast now. We're under a wind advisory for the overnight hours tonight. Also expecting temperatures to drop after the rain moves through.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @EllieMay 100 sq feet is pretty easy to accomplish. In your situation, you might just want to pick up 10”x10”x8 foot square deck posts. Depending on how you lay out, this easily creates a 256 sq foot enclosure. I stacked posts three high, so it was o/a 30 inches tall, and then about 20 feet long and maybe 12 feet wide (240 sq feet). Not the most attractive, but secure. But, there are probably good ways to make this structure look more attractive with plants, gardens, vines, etc. The nice thing is that this type of structure is easily expandable. I’ll find a pix. I’m sure you get the idea and the trick is to find ones for free.
> Pix of wooden timber -
> View attachment 262993



And here you get the idea of the height and how I incorporated Sullys enclosure into the wall.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 262962
> 
> I did!! Daughter just got home from her first job interview .. said she felt pretty good about it
> I’m feeling relaxed



Good luck to her!
Your doggie is so cute!!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> They disappear...like socks and pen caps.



YES!! 
We should buy stock in socks!!
I have a drawer full of unmatched socks and when I get desperate, I wear mismatched pairs.

It drives my husband crazy so he bought a small washer bag he puts his socks in.


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay

Heather here is a photo of mine. It’s sturdy, keeps my dogs out and I use cinder blocks to divide it for different species. We used the metal roofing panels.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> The cycle of life:



I love that movie!!! Still cry in it too


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms. Pull up an armadillo and have a hot chocolate (because it is almost night time here in Cape Town).
> If your carrots go missing don't worry it is only the snow leopard who is harmless. Poke a jellyfish for some light and don't step on a hedgehog because it is rather painful.
> I am Carol from Cape Town. We are a bunch of nutty pun loving roommates from different parts of the world. We discuss all sorts of things like weather, your favorite day of the week, or lipstick or Chap sticks if that is your addiction.



Tricia is my TFO friend! She is a Sulcata Mom and I am planning to get to visit her and family next week my work has me traveling in her vicinity so I am planning to impose


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @EllieMay 100 sq feet is pretty easy to accomplish. In your situation, you might just want to pick up 10”x10”x8 foot square deck posts. Depending on how you lay out, this easily creates a 256 sq foot enclosure. I stacked posts three high, so it was o/a 30 inches tall, and then about 20 feet long and maybe 12 feet wide (240 sq feet). Not the most attractive, but secure. But, there are probably good ways to make this structure look more attractive with plants, gardens, vines, etc. The nice thing is that this type of structure is easily expandable. I’ll find a pix. I’m sure you get the idea and the trick is to find ones for free.
> Pix of wooden timber -
> View attachment 262993



I love that you said expandable! That’s exactly what I’ve been thinking about.. hubby likes the idea of the concrete blocks ( like the retaining walls) but that is expensive and very laborous.. it’s not that I’m lazy but I want them to have PLENTY of room.. thanks! I’ll watch for pics


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Heather here is a photo of mine. It’s sturdy, keeps my dogs out and I use cinder blocks to divide it for different species. We used the metal roofing panels.
> 
> View attachment 262998
> 
> 
> View attachment 262999
> 
> 
> View attachment 263000



Thanks Kathy! I looked at some ideas like that on Pinterest. I liked it but hubby doesn’t.. I wanted a more rustic country look and he wants it to match the housr


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> And here you get the idea of the height and how I incorporated Sullys enclosure into the wall.
> 
> View attachment 262997


Nice, I would like to find some of those timbers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> And here you get the idea of the height and how I incorporated Sullys enclosure into the wall.
> 
> View attachment 262997


Are those 8×8 or 6×6? Need to do something for Opo this year.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Our deep freeze melted BUT strong winds (50 mph) and heavy rains (up to an inch or more) are on their way.
> 
> Today overcast, cloudy and low 30’s. All part of Winter i guess.
> 
> I did see pix of Snowdrops and Winter Aconites blooming in some parts of the UK. Spring is around the corner..and Happy Wednesday!



Spring is hiding in one of the infamous corners of CDR. I doubt I’ll stumble upon it anytime before April.... [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I love that movie!!! Still cry in it too


Me too. It is a beautiful movie.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Tricia is my TFO friend! She is a Sulcata Mom and I am planning to get to visit her and family next week my work has me traveling in her vicinity so I am planning to impose


That is so awesome. It is nice when we can get together with our TFO friends.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Expecting rain here in North Florida later today. It's overcast now. We're under a wind advisory for the overnight hours tonight. Also expecting temperatures to drop after the rain moves through.


Keep warm and dry.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And here you get the idea of the height and how I incorporated Sullys enclosure into the wall.
> 
> View attachment 262997


That would work. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> YES!!
> We should buy stock in socks!!
> I have a drawer full of unmatched socks and when I get desperate, I wear mismatched pairs.
> 
> It drives my husband crazy so he bought a small washer bag he puts his socks in.


Does the bag work?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Heather here is a photo of mine. It’s sturdy, keeps my dogs out and I use cinder blocks to divide it for different species. We used the metal roofing panels.
> 
> View attachment 262998
> 
> 
> View attachment 262999
> 
> 
> View attachment 263000


And you can paint colorful pictures on the outside. Pics of torts and gardens etc. That would make it look pretty.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Spring is hiding in one of the infamous corners of CDR. I doubt I’ll stumble upon it anytime before April.... [emoji23]


Mmm. That would be Autumn for me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Are those 8×8 or 6×6? Need to do something for Opo this year.



It really doesnt matter, just need to stack higher. I made ours kind of quickly with not too much planning really. We had a VERY wet summer and this area got very soggy and my stacks/walls started to lean as they sank a bit. Needed to reinforce. But, Sully said it was perfect.  and never escaped or dug a burrow.

I was just moving some around now - these are 8 inches x 8 inches. Like Lincoln logs.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I still have a couple of the round Carmex pots I dont buy them anymore because my son has the “addiction” too but he doesn’t like the medicated kind.. says it too hot [emoji23] so Chap stick It is))


He's a party pooper.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I have used this brand for years since a buddy brought me a tube back when he was at the Rosebowl.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And here you get the idea of the height and how I incorporated Sullys enclosure into the wall.
> 
> View attachment 262997



Love how he gracefully emerges from his hide! [emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Does the bag work?



It dies! He hangs it on a knob and puts them in the bag instead of the dirty clothes basket. Just zip it and wash & dry it.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Heather here is a photo of mine. It’s sturdy, keeps my dogs out and I use cinder blocks to divide it for different species. We used the metal roofing panels.
> 
> View attachment 262998
> 
> 
> View attachment 262999
> 
> 
> View attachment 263000



Kathy, the one with the chair is your enclosure, I presume? [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> It really doesnt matter, just need to stack higher. I made ours kind of quickly with not too much planning really. We had a VERY wet summer and this area got very soggy and my stacks/walls started to lean as they sank a bit. Needed to reinforce. But, Sully said it was perfect.  and never escaped or dug a burrow.
> 
> I was just moving some around now - these are 8 inches x 8 inches. Like Lincoln logs.



Those things weigh a ton!! 
I hate the whole process of buying them and lugging them to the yard!


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! I might not be around much the next few days. Have a great Thursday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday, everyone!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And you can paint colorful pictures on the outside. Pics of torts and gardens etc. That would make it look pretty.



I believe someone here said that they couldn’t draw a stick man.... well I can’t even draw half of a stick man so I won’t be painting anything for the world to see[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> He's a party pooper.



LOL... so I have said many times [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! I might not be around much the next few days. Have a great Thursday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday, everyone!



You too Lena! Try n stay out of trouble


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have used this brand for years since a buddy brought me a tube back when he was at the Rosebowl.


I would like to try the tinted Blistex, but never think of it when I'm at the store.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Those things weigh a ton!!
> I hate the whole process of buying them and lugging them to the yard!



Luckily, my neighbor was deconstructing some hardscaping and was tossing a bunch away and asked if I could use some. 
Yes please, so i lugged them over the fence and through the woods and Sully’s outdoor enclosure was made.

This Fall (early October) following our 40 months of flooding, I “deconstructed” the enclosure and Sully’s old house. I cut all the timbers in half or thirds to relocate them. Thats when we built the Sully-Ma-Hal and moved inside for Winter.



The Build - fully lined with plywood and insulation.




Before RHP



After RHP



The Sully-Ma-Hal


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds a bit like keto “Bullet” Coffee. Do you also partake in the OMAD and/or intermittent fasting (IF) ?


I’ve been eating paleo off and on for about six years. I have celiac disease so no gluten for me. Now that my blood sugar is out of whack I’ve been even more strict on what I eat. We started drinking bullet proof coffee years ago after the pioneer woman did it on her show. I have a friend that started a keto blog last month and she did a post about it last week and listed cocoa powder, turmeric, and stevia on it, so I started adding those in. It helps me miss my creamer less but not completely forget it. I really think I loved a hot cup of creamer in the morning instead of coffee. It’s been rough but I’ve started enjoying them more. 
As to fasting, I don’t like to eat or drink anything except water after 6pm. So I fast until about 9am. I’ll sometimes skip supper entirely if I had a big, late lunch. 

I do love making fruit smoothies. We have popsicle molds, and I’ll put the extras in there for the kids to eat after school. I have some moringa to put in it and bentonite clay. I don’t use them too often though, moringa more than clay.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Momof4 said:


> YES!!
> We should buy stock in socks!!
> I have a drawer full of unmatched socks and when I get desperate, I wear mismatched pairs.
> 
> It drives my husband crazy so he bought a small washer bag he puts his socks in.


I have a hamper full that needs to me matched. Thankfully a genius came up with the style of non matching socks. My kids have embraced it.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Carol! I STILL have to remind myself that rain in your case is a good thing. [emoji85][emoji23]
> 
> We have ice in places, and my trusty Lumberjack boots of about four years started to get water in... I’ll try to repair them before buying new ones.


I’ve been known to put duck tape on the sole of a leaky shoe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been eating paleo off and on for about six years. I have celiac disease so no gluten for me. Now that my blood sugar is out of whack I’ve been even more strict on what I eat. We started drinking bullet proof coffee years ago after the pioneer woman did it on her show. I have a friend that started a keto blog last month and she did a post about it last week and listed cocoa powder, turmeric, and stevia on it, so I started adding those in. It helps me miss my creamer less but not completely forget it. I really think I loved a hot cup of creamer in the morning instead of coffee. It’s been rough but I’ve started enjoying them more.
> As to fasting, I don’t like to eat or drink anything except water after 6pm. So I fast until about 9am. I’ll sometimes skip supper entirely if I had a big, late lunch.
> 
> I do love making fruit smoothies. We have popsicle molds, and I’ll put the extras in there for the kids to eat after school. I have some moringa to put in it and bentonite clay. I don’t use them too often though, moringa more than clay.




I don’t quite make “fruit” smoothies. If i don’t 100% juice, then I’ll throw kale, spinach, 2-3 celery stalks, an orange or grapefruit, handful of almonds, hemp, chia, chorella or spirulina, moringa and water into the NutriBullet. Most ppl wouldnt like the taste, but ive been doing this for a long time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Soooooooo

Many will remember last year’s trees that fell that took me forever and a day to cut up, then split, and burn.

We have two more leaners....usually spotted from our “room with a view”.

Yes...they SHOULD be vertical. It warmed up enough today for a nice backyard fire while we cut some stress relief cuts at the base of these trees. Tomorrow - 50 mph winds....


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> @AZtortMom
> @Maro2Bear
> 
> I am planning to fence a large area for my torts and I’m still trying to figure the most economical, secure, and attractive way to do so. My hubby is more concerned about how it will look whereas I’m more worried about getting it secure, big enough, & cost.. The area for the first tort must be complete this spring. I want 100 square ft minimum.. Am I being obsessive? We have plenty of room. What are you doing? Suggestions please? I want a good plan because I’ll copy cat twice again next spring .. and if that goes well, who knows...?? Should I start a thread on it? Just really didn’t want all the extra reads from .. wellllll.... extras[emoji15][emoji15]



I used cinder blocks, but I did when I was still renting. Now that I own my house, I’m not going to take it down. I’ve invested a lot of money in the blocks. I have heard planks are better..‍


----------



## AZtortMom

Here’s a shot showing their enclosure [emoji851] I hope this helps


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> I don’t quite make “fruit” smoothies. If i don’t 100% juice, then I’ll throw kale, spinach, 2-3 celery stalks, an orange or grapefruit, handful of almonds, hemp, chia, chorella or spirulina, moringa and water into the NutriBullet. Most ppl wouldnt like the taste, but ive been doing this for a long time.


It sounds like it would definitely take some getting used to but I tend to drink or eat anything if I know it’s good for me.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> It sounds like it would definitely take some getting used to but I tend to drink or eat anything if I know it’s good for me.


It's sounds kind of like v8 without the tomato.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Luckily, my neighbor was deconstructing some hardscaping and was tossing a bunch away and asked if I could use some.
> Yes please, so i lugged them over the fence and through the woods and Sully’s outdoor enclosure was made.
> 
> This Fall (early October) following our 40 months of flooding, I “deconstructed” the enclosure and Sully’s old house. I cut all the timbers in half or thirds to relocate them. Thats when we built the Sully-Ma-Hal and moved inside for Winter.
> 
> View attachment 263035
> 
> The Build - fully lined with plywood and insulation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 263032
> 
> Before RHP
> 
> View attachment 263033
> 
> After RHP
> 
> View attachment 263034
> 
> The Sully-Ma-Hal



That’s really nice! I was going to ask if you had showed the finished project. Is that a deck box that you insulated? Sully stays in the garage for the winter?


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> I have a hamper full that needs to me matched. Thankfully a genius came up with the style of non matching socks. My kids have embraced it.



I would die of shock if I saw either of my girls in matching socks!!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a shot showing their enclosure [emoji851] I hope this helps
> View attachment 263051
> View attachment 263052
> View attachment 263053



Thank you!!! So you don’t have rebar in your blocks anchoring??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been known to put duck tape on the sole of a leaky shoe.


A woman after my own heart...er, feet!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a shot showing their enclosure [emoji851] I hope this helps
> View attachment 263051
> View attachment 263052
> View attachment 263053


Some of us are admiring your potted plants, too. My significant other and I are fond of succulents.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It dies! He hangs it on a knob and puts them in the bag instead of the dirty clothes basket. Just zip it and wash & dry it.


Great. I will be looking for a bag too then.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Those things weigh a ton!!
> I hate the whole process of buying them and lugging them to the yard!


It is a good workout at least.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! I might not be around much the next few days. Have a great Thursday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday, everyone!


Awwww. Going to miss you. Have fun with whatever you are going to do.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I believe someone here said that they couldn’t draw a stick man.... well I can’t even draw half of a stick man so I won’t be painting anything for the world to see[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Lol. Get your kids to do it. They can then be graffiti artists.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Luckily, my neighbor was deconstructing some hardscaping and was tossing a bunch away and asked if I could use some.
> Yes please, so i lugged them over the fence and through the woods and Sully’s outdoor enclosure was made.
> 
> This Fall (early October) following our 40 months of flooding, I “deconstructed” the enclosure and Sully’s old house. I cut all the timbers in half or thirds to relocate them. Thats when we built the Sully-Ma-Hal and moved inside for Winter.
> 
> View attachment 263035
> 
> The Build - fully lined with plywood and insulation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 263032
> 
> Before RHP
> 
> View attachment 263033
> 
> After RHP
> 
> View attachment 263034
> 
> The Sully-Ma-Hal


That looks fantastic. You are so lucky that you have that kind of talent.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been eating paleo off and on for about six years. I have celiac disease so no gluten for me. Now that my blood sugar is out of whack I’ve been even more strict on what I eat. We started drinking bullet proof coffee years ago after the pioneer woman did it on her show. I have a friend that started a keto blog last month and she did a post about it last week and listed cocoa powder, turmeric, and stevia on it, so I started adding those in. It helps me miss my creamer less but not completely forget it. I really think I loved a hot cup of creamer in the morning instead of coffee. It’s been rough but I’ve started enjoying them more.
> As to fasting, I don’t like to eat or drink anything except water after 6pm. So I fast until about 9am. I’ll sometimes skip supper entirely if I had a big, late lunch.
> 
> I do love making fruit smoothies. We have popsicle molds, and I’ll put the extras in there for the kids to eat after school. I have some moringa to put in it and bentonite clay. I don’t use them too often though, moringa more than clay.


What does the clay do?


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I have a hamper full that needs to me matched. Thankfully a genius came up with the style of non matching socks. My kids have embraced it.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] also a good way to get around it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Soooooooo
> 
> Many will remember last year’s trees that fell that took me forever and a day to cut up, then split, and burn.
> 
> We have two more leaners....usually spotted from our “room with a view”.
> 
> Yes...they SHOULD be vertical. It warmed up enough today for a nice backyard fire while we cut some stress relief cuts at the base of these trees. Tomorrow - 50 mph winds....
> 
> View attachment 263048


With all the falling trees you get, you could build Sully a palace.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I used cinder blocks, but I did when I was still renting. Now that I own my house, I’m not going to take it down. I’ve invested a lot of money in the blocks. I have heard planks are better..‍
> View attachment 263049
> View attachment 263050


Also a very good idea.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263073


Love this one.


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday Everyone.
It is a sunny day here but the wind is blowing as well. Just my kind of day. I need the wind to relieve the heat.
Not long to go until the weekend. Thank goodness. We are not busy at work, so I get bored out of my mind. If I could watch tv or keep myself occupied with things that I need to do for home it would not be so bad. But unfortunately I can only twiddle my thumbs. When I am busy at work I enjoy it. It is the doing nothing which I cannot stand. I have decided to try and learn Japanese again to keep me busy.
Have a good one and where is Montgomery I would like some coffee.


----------



## CarolM

I am bored again.

Sooooo which one will you do?


----------



## CarolM

Who knew?


----------



## CarolM

So Yvonne, have any of your mice become stronger yet?


----------



## CarolM

Anne this one is for you.


----------



## CarolM

Mmm about time the Meerkats got some nonsense thrown their way:


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Anne this one is for you.


Oops, the picture did not come through. Here it is:


----------



## CarolM

@Kristoff a little tort told me that it is your birthday today.: This is normally how I think of you and your life. A very Happy Birthday. I hope you get thoroughly spoilt.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> With all the falling trees you get, you could build Sully a palace.


Or a log cabin.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Mmm about time the Meerkats got some nonsense thrown their way:
> 
> View attachment 263102


Operation Mere Cat. I love it!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oops, the picture did not come through. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 263103


And stay out! -- The Cat-mittee


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My Cat-mittee say they like the homework eating hound, though. 

There are other dogs they like too, I just won't let them get one right now!


----------



## TriciaStringer

CarolM said:


> What does the clay do?


It’s used as a detox. I’ve also used it as a paste with apple cider vinegar on my underarms. I did it before starting a natural deodorant. Haven’t found one yet that can corral my stank so I’m still using Secret. 
Here is an article. I saw one article that said it can help promote hair growth. Hmmm, I might slather that on my husband’s head to use him as a guinea pig. 
https://www.healthline.com/health/calcium-bentonite-clay#7


----------



## Yvonne G

@Kristoff 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

(my desktop is on the fritz, and I don't know how to copy/paste from this stupid Kindle, so I'm sorry I don:t have a purdy graphic for you, but I hope you have the bestest day EVER!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s used as a detox. I’ve also used it as a paste with apple cider vinegar on my underarms. I did it before starting a natural deodorant. Haven’t found one yet that can corral my stank so I’m still using Secret.
> Here is an article. I saw one article that said it can help promote hair growth. Hmmm, I might slather that on my husband’s head to use him as a guinea pig.
> https://www.healthline.com/health/calcium-bentonite-clay#7


Trisha's birthday too??

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Trisha!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> So Yvonne, have any of your mice become stronger yet?


The traps caught two that first day, but none since, so I think the answer is YES!


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s used as a detox. I’ve also used it as a paste with apple cider vinegar on my underarms. I did it before starting a natural deodorant. Haven’t found one yet that can corral my stank so I’m still using Secret.
> Here is an article. I saw one article that said it can help promote hair growth. Hmmm, I might slather that on my husband’s head to use him as a guinea pig.
> https://www.healthline.com/health/calcium-bentonite-clay#7


I could live with that. I will read the article later though.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Trisha's birthday too??
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Trisha!!!


What! How did I miss that. A Very Happy Birthday Tricia. I will get a nice pic when I am back home and connected to the wifi.


----------



## Momof4

Here’s my 2nd grand baby!!
They saw his little arms waving and he’s only like 4cm long!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The traps caught two that first day, but none since, so I think the answer is YES!


Lol. You are then going to have to put heavier weights on then. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my 2nd grand baby!!
> They saw his little arms waving and he’s only like 4cm long!
> View attachment 263125


Oh Wow. I loved being able to see my little ones when they were still in my tummy. Again congratulations. Exciting times and sleepless nights too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow...two birthdays in the CDR. Happy Happy to @Kristoff and @TriciaStringer and many more...


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday!!


@Kristoff


----------



## Momof4

@TriciaStringer


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday Everyone.
> It is a sunny day here but the wind is blowing as well. Just my kind of day. I need the wind to relieve the heat.
> Not long to go until the weekend. Thank goodness. We are not busy at work, so I get bored out of my mind. If I could watch tv or keep myself occupied with things that I need to do for home it would not be so bad. But unfortunately I can only twiddle my thumbs. When I am busy at work I enjoy it. It is the doing nothing which I cannot stand. I have decided to try and learn Japanese again to keep me busy.
> Have a good one and where is Montgomery I would like some coffee.



Lol!!! What do you do for work Carol? It’s good to stimulate your brain and I have heard that Tokyo can be very entertaining[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am bored again.
> 
> Sooooo which one will you do?
> 
> View attachment 263097



It’s funny to read, but I would never be that brave... LOL


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Mmm about time the Meerkats got some nonsense thrown their way:
> 
> View attachment 263102



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s used as a detox. I’ve also used it as a paste with apple cider vinegar on my underarms. I did it before starting a natural deodorant. Haven’t found one yet that can corral my stank so I’m still using Secret.
> Here is an article. I saw one article that said it can help promote hair growth. Hmmm, I might slather that on my husband’s head to use him as a guinea pig.
> https://www.healthline.com/health/calcium-bentonite-clay#7



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my 2nd grand baby!!
> They saw his little arms waving and he’s only like 4cm long!
> View attachment 263125



Awwww!!!! One little presence makes awfully BIG impression))


----------



## EllieMay

@Kristoff
@TriciaStringer




Hope you both have an awesome day!

View attachment 263130


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! What do you do for work Carol? It’s good to stimulate your brain and I have heard that Tokyo can be very entertaining[emoji16]


I work in exports and imports of frozen fish which comes off fishing vessels in Cape Town. But it is not very busy right now. [emoji26]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s funny to read, but I would never be that brave... LOL


I want to shake peoples hands and tell them that they can call me Captain Janeway ( from Star Trek Voyager). Lol even offer to beam them up to their destination. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s used as a detox. I’ve also used it as a paste with apple cider vinegar on my underarms. I did it before starting a natural deodorant. Haven’t found one yet that can corral my stank so I’m still using Secret.
> Here is an article. I saw one article that said it can help promote hair growth. Hmmm, I might slather that on my husband’s head to use him as a guinea pig.
> https://www.healthline.com/health/calcium-bentonite-clay#7


Definitly sounds like something worth trying. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> What! How did I miss that. A Very Happy Birthday Tricia. I will get a nice pic when I am back home and connected to the wifi.


A Happy Birthday to a lovely lady.


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!!! So you don’t have rebar in your blocks anchoring??



Yes I do [emoji4] Shelly made sure of it [emoji6]


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some of us are admiring your potted plants, too. My significant other and I are fond of succulents.



Thank you [emoji4] I’m a serious plant head. Plants are my other addiction [emoji38]


----------



## AZtortMom

@Kristoff
@TriciaStringer


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I work in exports and imports of frozen fish which comes off fishing vessels in Cape Town. But it is not very busy right now. [emoji26]



Interesting. Do you sell to big retailers?


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> It dies! He hangs it on a knob and puts them in the bag instead of the dirty clothes basket. Just zip it and wash & dry it.


Sounds like home...my brother will use his clean clothes bag as a back rest on his bed. Then goes to work looking like an old man that just climbed out of bed...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good evening All

Was pouring down rain and windy pretty much the better part of today. Yucky. We took a field trip to our local IKEA store thats not too far away. We traversed their store path - enjoyed a free Member’s coffee, and picked up a few small items. They have a few good cheap deals on some items. Can’t beat a free coffee.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263159


Thatsssss too funny.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some of us are admiring your potted plants, too. My significant other and I are fond of succulents.


Yea. Me too... free homegrown tortoise food...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening All
> 
> Was pouring down rain and windy pretty much the better part of today. Yucky. We took a field trip to our local IKEA store thats not too far away. We traversed their store path - enjoyed a free Member’s coffee, and picked up a few small items. They have a few good cheap deals on some items. Can’t beat a free coffee.


Your new enclosure is so nice. I saw the pictures. You deserve that free coffee.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I work in exports and imports of frozen fish which comes off fishing vessels in Cape Town. But it is not very busy right now. [emoji26]



What a cool job... literally and figuratively


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I want to shake peoples hands and tell them that they can call me Captain Janeway ( from Star Trek Voyager). Lol even offer to beam them up to their destination. [emoji6]



One day, you really need to do that.. make sure you set up a video on it too! I will live vicariously through you!!! Lmao


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263159



HAAAAHAAAAAHA!!! Touching home now [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> @Kristoff
> @TriciaStringer
> View attachment 263154


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Interesting. Do you sell to big retailers?


We sell to the manufacturers. who process it and then sell it to the retailers.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263159


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> What a cool job... literally and figuratively


Whahaha. It can be very stressful, when it gets really busy, as then all sorts of deadlines come into play and there are never enough hours in the day to get everything done. sometimes I wish I had a job where I can go into work work from 8am to 16.30 and then go home and not worry about this being done or not done etc. But then I suppose I would be bored with that too. I ma thankful for what I have and this job can very interesting sometimes, it is just the times where I have nothing to do that I get driven up the wall with boredom. I shouldn't complain, as at least I have a job and money coming in every month.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> One day, you really need to do that.. make sure you set up a video on it too! I will live vicariously through you!!! Lmao


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263169


Another good one.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I want to shake peoples hands and tell them that they can call me Captain Janeway ( from Star Trek Voyager). Lol even offer to beam them up to their destination. [emoji6]


Then when it doesn't work, you could tell them you have to check on a Borg issue. Happy assimilating!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Kristoff Happy birthday, Lena! I hope it was a great one!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Happy birthday, @TriciaStringer! I hope you enjoyed your day. And we're glad to have you in the CDR!


----------



## CarolM

IT IS FRIDAY!!!! Yayy. I have a busy weekend ahead, running shoe shopping for Jarrod, two kiddies birthday presents to get, one party to go to and a photo shoot for my Torts. The wind is pumping here, but the sun is shining.

I went to the doc, yesterday because for the last two to three/four months (I forget exactly how long - it always seems forever and time merges for me for these things) I have had a pain in my right upper arm. Every time I moved it in a backward direction I will get a sharp pain. I thought that maybe that because it might be a strain or tear or something, that it was not healing as I am right handed. But the doc said last night that it should not be taking that long to heal if it is a muscle injury. So he thinks that it is either a problem with my rotator cuff OR it could be a problem with my neck either a pinched nerve or spinal problems (seen as how I already have spinal problems at the lower part of my back). So he gave me a quarter zone injection. If the pain goes away with the injection then it is the rotator cuff which is the problem, if not then they have to do further tests to see if it is the spine or neck/pinched nerve which causing it. I am really hoping that it is the rotator cuff which is the issue and hopefully the injection helps and sorts out the problem. As I do not look forward to having to go through the whole process that I went through with my back. Besides being expensive, it probably also means that I will be having these sorts of problems for the rest of my life and having discs going bad on me. So please hold thumbs and think good thoughts that it is nothing serious.

Now that the bad news is done, I will give you the good news: IT IS FRIDAY!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Then when it doesn't work, you could tell them you have to check on a Borg issue. Happy assimilating!


An even better idea.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. It can be very stressful, when it gets really busy, as then all sorts of deadlines come into play and there are never enough hours in the day to get everything done. sometimes I wish I had a job where I can go into work work from 8am to 16.30 and then go home and not worry about this being done or not done etc. But then I suppose I would be bored with that too. I ma thankful for what I have and this job can very interesting sometimes, it is just the times where I have nothing to do that I get driven up the wall with boredom. I shouldn't complain, as at least I have a job and money coming in every month.



Everyone needs to complain once in a while even knowing you wouldn’t change a thing. That’s what makes us human! Sounds like your pretty motivated and just need plenty to stimulate your brain


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> IT IS FRIDAY!!!! Yayy. I have a busy weekend ahead, running shoe shopping for Jarrod, two kiddies birthday presents to get, one party to go to and a photo shoot for my Torts. The wind is pumping here, but the sun is shining.
> 
> I went to the doc, yesterday because for the last two to three/four months (I forget exactly how long - it always seems forever and time merges for me for these things) I have had a pain in my right upper arm. Every time I moved it in a backward direction I will get a sharp pain. I thought that maybe that because it might be a strain or tear or something, that it was not healing as I am right handed. But the doc said last night that it should not be taking that long to heal if it is a muscle injury. So he thinks that it is either a problem with my rotator cuff OR it could be a problem with my neck either a pinched nerve or spinal problems (seen as how I already have spinal problems at the lower part of my back). So he gave me a quarter zone injection. If the pain goes away with the injection then it is the rotator cuff which is the problem, if not then they have to do further tests to see if it is the spine or neck/pinched nerve which causing it. I am really hoping that it is the rotator cuff which is the issue and hopefully the injection helps and sorts out the problem. As I do not look forward to having to go through the whole process that I went through with my back. Besides being expensive, it probably also means that I will be having these sorts of problems for the rest of my life and having discs going bad on me. So please hold thumbs and think good thoughts that it is nothing serious.
> 
> Now that the bad news is done, I will give you the good news: IT IS FRIDAY!!



I am sorry to read this. I’ll be holding thumbs and toes for you!! But after shoe shopping and kiddie presents.... A PHOTO SHOOT??? YAYYYYYY!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> IT IS FRIDAY!!!! Yayy. I have a busy weekend ahead, running shoe shopping for Jarrod, two kiddies birthday presents to get, one party to go to and a photo shoot for my Torts. The wind is pumping here, but the sun is shining.
> 
> I went to the doc, yesterday because for the last two to three/four months (I forget exactly how long - it always seems forever and time merges for me for these things) I have had a pain in my right upper arm. Every time I moved it in a backward direction I will get a sharp pain. I thought that maybe that because it might be a strain or tear or something, that it was not healing as I am right handed. But the doc said last night that it should not be taking that long to heal if it is a muscle injury. So he thinks that it is either a problem with my rotator cuff OR it could be a problem with my neck either a pinched nerve or spinal problems (seen as how I already have spinal problems at the lower part of my back). So he gave me a quarter zone injection. If the pain goes away with the injection then it is the rotator cuff which is the problem, if not then they have to do further tests to see if it is the spine or neck/pinched nerve which causing it. I am really hoping that it is the rotator cuff which is the issue and hopefully the injection helps and sorts out the problem. As I do not look forward to having to go through the whole process that I went through with my back. Besides being expensive, it probably also means that I will be having these sorts of problems for the rest of my life and having discs going bad on me. So please hold thumbs and think good thoughts that it is nothing serious.
> 
> Now that the bad news is done, I will give you the good news: IT IS FRIDAY!!



Well, lets all hope that it’s nothing, not even your rotator cuff. Spine and neck and pinched nerves are never fun.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Murphy and Marge say good morning CDR


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Everyone needs to complain once in a while even knowing you wouldn’t change a thing. That’s what makes us human! Sounds like your pretty motivated and just need plenty to stimulate your brain


Does that mean that I am clever? [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 263174


Ooh. I like this one.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy and Marge say good morning CDR
> View attachment 263175
> View attachment 263176


Oh Good Morning you beautiful torts. [emoji3] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, lets all hope that it’s nothing, not even your rotator cuff. Spine and neck and pinched nerves are never fun.


Thank you.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Oh Good Morning you beautiful torts. [emoji3] [emoji8]


I think little Marge is learning the routine. For the second day now she is out waiting at her food dish in the morning 5 minutes after I turn the light on.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think little Marge is learning the routine. For the second day now she is out waiting at her food dish in the morning 5 minutes after I turn the light on.


Lol. That is good. They do tend to be creatures of habit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thank you.



I WAS going to provide a good snarky comment to your one sentence - “_So he gave me a quarter zone injection.”
_
But, given the serious issue, decided maybe not. . So get better!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> IT IS FRIDAY!!!! Yayy. I have a busy weekend ahead, running shoe shopping for Jarrod, two kiddies birthday presents to get, one party to go to and a photo shoot for my Torts. The wind is pumping here, but the sun is shining.
> 
> I went to the doc, yesterday because for the last two to three/four months (I forget exactly how long - it always seems forever and time merges for me for these things) I have had a pain in my right upper arm. Every time I moved it in a backward direction I will get a sharp pain. I thought that maybe that because it might be a strain or tear or something, that it was not healing as I am right handed. But the doc said last night that it should not be taking that long to heal if it is a muscle injury. So he thinks that it is either a problem with my rotator cuff OR it could be a problem with my neck either a pinched nerve or spinal problems (seen as how I already have spinal problems at the lower part of my back). So he gave me a quarter zone injection. If the pain goes away with the injection then it is the rotator cuff which is the problem, if not then they have to do further tests to see if it is the spine or neck/pinched nerve which causing it. I am really hoping that it is the rotator cuff which is the issue and hopefully the injection helps and sorts out the problem. As I do not look forward to having to go through the whole process that I went through with my back. Besides being expensive, it probably also means that I will be having these sorts of problems for the rest of my life and having discs going bad on me. So please hold thumbs and think good thoughts that it is nothing serious.
> 
> Now that the bad news is done, I will give you the good news: IT IS FRIDAY!!



I have the same pain in my shoulder. It’s been about two years. 
It hurts when I take my bra off, reaching up or if I rest my arms on my head while watching tv, it hurts as I bring my arms down. Sleeping on it. 
I went to a really good sports doctor and he told my it was “frozen shoulder.”
He said it take a couple of years to heal. 
I told my chiropractor and she disagreed. Ugh! 
It does feel better. I don’t care what it is, just make the pain go away. 
I did X-rays too and it showed nothing. 
I turned down the cortisone shot because I’m a big [emoji64]!

I hope you get relief soon. Try not to scrub or vacuum 
That’s what my chiropractor said and I asked her for that in writing to give to my husband. 
He bought me a IRobot Roomba for Christmas. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Momof4

I can’t believe places like Boston will get down to -50 next week!! That is scary!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy and Marge say good morning CDR
> View attachment 263175
> View attachment 263176


Good morning @Toddrickfl1, Murphy and Marge! What adorable faces to wake up to in the morning!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy and Marge say good morning CDR
> View attachment 263175
> View attachment 263176



So cute!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday roommates [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263185
> 
> Happy Friday roommates [emoji8][emoji4]


Ha I'm stealing this!


----------



## AZtortMom

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ha I'm stealing this!



Here’s something I use when I steal memes


----------



## Kristoff

Thank you so much, roommates, for your kind birthday wishes! I’ll catch up soon — or whenever my three days of celebration are over... [emoji33][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Thank you so much, roommates, for your kind birthday wishes! I’ll catch up soon — or whenever my three days of celebration are over... [emoji33][emoji8][emoji8]



You’re welcome [emoji8][emoji847]


----------



## Momof4

How come when we get a bit of rain a bunch of weeds pop up but when you plant weed seeds nothing happens?!?![emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Kristoff said:


> Thank you so much, roommates, for your kind birthday wishes! I’ll catch up soon — or whenever my three days of celebration are over... [emoji33][emoji8][emoji8]


@Kristoff Happy birthday


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’dafternooning

Just back from a nice brisk walk around our local Patuxent Wildlife Refuge. Sunny, blustery, but not too cold (35F or so).

Peaceful, calm and quiet with only a handful of folks. Frankly, we are surprised that the gates are even open given this is managed by the Dept of Interior, and the government is out of money and many parks are closed.

Some pix

Looking out from the woods, back across the lake. Some ducks and other migratory birds








Goose Pond - Frozen Solid




Cash Lake - Glimmering in January Sunshine


Picked up another piece of I think oak for a project..


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of a collage...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I WAS going to provide a good snarky comment to your one sentence - “_So he gave me a quarter zone injection.”
> _
> But, given the serious issue, decided maybe not. . So get better!


Lol. I see it now and I would not have been offended. It might have just provided some humor to lighten the issue. I see I should have spelt it as cortisone injection. [emoji85] [emoji85] It has been a very blonde day for me. I could not remember the word rotator cuff and a few other words either. Thank goodness it is friday, as i don't have to think too hard. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I have the same pain in my shoulder. It’s been about two years.
> It hurts when I take my bra off, reaching up or if I rest my arms on my head while watching tv, it hurts as I bring my arms down. Sleeping on it.
> I went to a really good sports doctor and he told my it was “frozen shoulder.”
> He said it take a couple of years to heal.
> I told my chiropractor and she disagreed. Ugh!
> It does feel better. I don’t care what it is, just make the pain go away.
> I did X-rays too and it showed nothing.
> I turned down the cortisone shot because I’m a big [emoji64]!
> 
> I hope you get relief soon. Try not to scrub or vacuum
> That’s what my chiropractor said and I asked her for that in writing to give to my husband.
> He bought me a IRobot Roomba for Christmas.
> 
> Happy Friday!!


Whahaha. I have a domestic worker so I cannot use that excuse.

Actually it took longer to set the injection up and clean the area. And the injection was not sore at all. 

This is what he did.

In-office testingEdit

As part of clinical decision-making, a simple, minimally invasive, in-office procedure may be performed, the rotator cuff impingement test. A small amount of a local anesthetic and an injectable corticosteroid are injected into the subacromial space to block pain and to provide anti-inflammatory relief. If pain disappears and shoulder function remains good, no further testing is pursued. The test helps to confirm that the pain arises from the shoulder primarily rather than referred from the neck, heart, or gut.
If pain is relieved, the test is considered positive for rotator-cuff impingement, of which tendinitis and bursitis are major causes. However, partial rotator-cuff tears may also demonstrate good pain relief, so a positive response cannot rule out a partial rotator-cuff tear. However, with demonstration of good, pain-free function, treatment will not change, so the test is useful in helping to avoid overtesting or unnecessary surgery.

But instead of the corticosteroid he used cortisone.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I can’t believe places like Boston will get down to -50 next week!! That is scary!!


Wow. That is super cold. How do you survive that.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s something I use when I steal memes
> View attachment 263187


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’dafternooning
> 
> Just back from a nice brisk walk around our local Patuxent Wildlife Refuge. Sunny, blustery, but not too cold (35F or so).
> 
> Peaceful, calm and quiet with only a handful of folks. Frankly, we are surprised that the gates are even open given this is managed by the Dept of Interior, and the government is out of money and many parks are closed.
> 
> Some pix
> 
> Looking out from the woods, back across the lake. Some ducks and other migratory birds
> View attachment 263192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263193
> View attachment 263194
> 
> Goose Pond - Frozen Solid
> 
> 
> View attachment 263195
> 
> Cash Lake - Glimmering in January Sunshine
> 
> 
> Picked up another piece of I think oak for a project..


Lovely pictures as always. Can't wait to see what you do with the piece of oak.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of a collage...
> 
> View attachment 263197


Love it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Is there a initiation or hazing I have to go through or do I just enter the Dark Room and shut the door?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Is there a initiation or hazing I have to go through or do I just enter the Dark Room and shut the door?



Welcome Ray! Just sit in the corner, shout, joke, count spiders or leaves. Ive heard there are other odd creatures in here too. Possums and door mice, horses and birds, a turtle tortoise or three. Interesting aliens from distant and close points of view.

Now...gently close the door and click your heels. Welcome.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lovely pictures as always. Can't wait to see what you do with the piece of oak.



The last tree project is basically complete.

You recall, we started with this..little gem laying about in the woods.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The last tree project is basically complete.
> 
> You recall, we started with this..little gem laying about in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 263199


And what is it now?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I have a domestic worker so I cannot use that excuse.
> 
> Actually it took longer to set the injection up and clean the area. And the injection was not sore at all.
> 
> This is what he did.
> 
> In-office testingEdit
> 
> As part of clinical decision-making, a simple, minimally invasive, in-office procedure may be performed, the rotator cuff impingement test. A small amount of a local anesthetic and an injectable corticosteroid are injected into the subacromial space to block pain and to provide anti-inflammatory relief. If pain disappears and shoulder function remains good, no further testing is pursued. The test helps to confirm that the pain arises from the shoulder primarily rather than referred from the neck, heart, or gut.
> If pain is relieved, the test is considered positive for rotator-cuff impingement, of which tendinitis and bursitis are major causes. However, partial rotator-cuff tears may also demonstrate good pain relief, so a positive response cannot rule out a partial rotator-cuff tear. However, with demonstration of good, pain-free function, treatment will not change, so the test is useful in helping to avoid overtesting or unnecessary surgery.
> 
> But instead of the corticosteroid he used cortisone.



I got hot and flushed just reading this!!

I hope you had a great Friday!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Is there a initiation or hazing I have to go through or do I just enter the Dark Room and shut the door?


Welcome to the cold dark rooms. Full of corners everywhere. But beware, do not leave any homework or important documents lying around as the homework hound will eat them. You will want to poke a jellyfish or two in order to get some light every now and then. Don't step on the hedgehogs it will be a very painful experience. If you are too cold, go over to corner 6 or was it corner 9 ( mmm i cannot remember which one) but you will find some scarves, mittens, leg warmers etc. which were knitted by the woolspider ( if she exists). If you would like a drink Montgomery can bring you some coffee or tea or hot chocolate. But for something stronger you will need to wander over to the Drunken penguin bar where the One Legged Pirate will have most types of hard drink.
We are a bunch of fun pun loving international friends who talk a load of nonsense, weather, issues and anything else you want to. We like to use beans as substrate for our torts and if you mention cheese you might get points. But that is not guaranteed. 
I am Carol from Cape Town and I hope you stick around and jump in with your own unique sense of humor. We won't judge you, i promise.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> G’dafternooning
> 
> Just back from a nice brisk walk around our local Patuxent Wildlife Refuge. Sunny, blustery, but not too cold (35F or so).
> 
> Peaceful, calm and quiet with only a handful of folks. Frankly, we are surprised that the gates are even open given this is managed by the Dept of Interior, and the government is out of money and many parks are closed.
> 
> Some pix
> 
> Looking out from the woods, back across the lake. Some ducks and other migratory birds
> View attachment 263192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263193
> View attachment 263194
> 
> Goose Pond - Frozen Solid
> 
> 
> View attachment 263195
> 
> Cash Lake - Glimmering in January Sunshine
> 
> 
> Picked up another piece of I think oak for a project..



You live such a peaceful life!!

I want to walk or paddle in your shoes for a week!!


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Is there a initiation or hazing I have to go through or do I just enter the Dark Room and shut the door?



Heck no!!

How are you doing?? Are you all healed up?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I got hot and flushed just reading this!!
> 
> I hope you had a great Friday!!


Yes I did thank you. How has your Friday been so far?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Heck no!!
> 
> How are you doing?? Are you all healed up?


My ribs are healing on schedule but my leg is giving me problems. Went and had a CT scan on the muscle to see if the way it was attached to my femur has ripped away. Will know Tues.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok - long or short story on the last log project? Silent votes will be counted in Corner 13 of the ballroom.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok - long or short story on the last log project? Silent votes will be counted in Corner 13 of the ballroom.


Ok give me a minute to find corner 13. Just stepped on a hedgehog that CarolM told me to watch out for.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy and Marge say good morning CDR
> View attachment 263175
> View attachment 263176



Too cute!! Good afternoon Murphy & Marge!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> How come when we get a bit of rain a bunch of weeds pop up but when you plant weed seeds nothing happens?!?![emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



Lmao!! Let me know when you find the answer to that and I will buy my ocean front property in Arizona))


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of a collage...
> 
> View attachment 263197



Really like that [emoji846]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Is there a initiation or hazing I have to go through or do I just enter the Dark Room and shut the door?



Welcome! Pull up an armadillo and let Montgomery serve you a drink. If it’s too dark, give a jellyfish a nice poke to light your way


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok - long or short story on the last log project? Silent votes will be counted in Corner 13 of the ballroom.



All the deets of course!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> Too cute!! Good afternoon Murphy & Marge!


Murphy says good afternoon. Spoiled? Na


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just found out that I’m gonna be a grandma again!!


Congratulations to all concerned!!


----------



## Momof4

This is kind of fun!
It was on FB.




I wear leggings like a sloppy cat herder!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to all concerned!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I nominate bugs. They’re a source of protein, and there’re millions of them!
> 
> Anyhow, turtles are fighting for survival. Humans, as a species, aren’t. [emoji849]


Some supermarkets in the UK are going to start stocking bugs for those who fancy a change of diet.
They won't be on my shopping list - unless I decide to liberate them!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yip but the article says if you need to choose one source of food what would it be.


Would Cadbury's count?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our deep freeze melted BUT strong winds (50 mph) and heavy rains (up to an inch or more) are on their way.
> 
> Today overcast, cloudy and low 30’s. All part of Winter i guess.
> 
> I did see pix of Snowdrops and Winter Aconites blooming in some parts of the UK. Spring is around the corner..and Happy Wednesday!


We've got winds of up to 50 mph forecast for the weekend too. 
I am always nervous about strong winds - hopefully there'll be no structural damage.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> EllieMay’s rain is on its’ way here..
> 
> View attachment 262991


Hope you were all safe!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy says good afternoon. Spoiled? Na
> View attachment 263220



Seriously??? Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> This is kind of fun!
> It was on FB.
> 
> View attachment 263221
> 
> 
> I wear leggings like a sloppy cat herder!



I manage chaos like a mediocre cat herder [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our deep freeze melted BUT strong winds (50 mph) and heavy rains (up to an inch or more) are on their way.
> 
> Today overcast, cloudy and low 30’s. All part of Winter i guess.
> 
> I did see pix of Snowdrops and Winter Aconites blooming in some parts of the UK. Spring is around the corner..and Happy Wednesday!


Yup - our daffs and snowdrops are sprouting nicely, after a relatively mild winter, so spring is peeping around the corner but after all the snow we had at the beginning of March last year we can't be sure she'll stay!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! I might not be around much the next few days. Have a great Thursday-Friday-Saturday-Sunday, everyone!


Have a good weekend Lena!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Luckily, my neighbor was deconstructing some hardscaping and was tossing a bunch away and asked if I could use some.
> Yes please, so i lugged them over the fence and through the woods and Sully’s outdoor enclosure was made.
> 
> This Fall (early October) following our 40 months of flooding, I “deconstructed” the enclosure and Sully’s old house. I cut all the timbers in half or thirds to relocate them. Thats when we built the Sully-Ma-Hal and moved inside for Winter.
> 
> View attachment 263035
> 
> The Build - fully lined with plywood and insulation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 263032
> 
> Before RHP
> 
> View attachment 263033
> 
> After RHP
> 
> View attachment 263034
> 
> The Sully-Ma-Hal


Would a che attached to the roof be safe to use instead of the heat panel, Mark?
I'm thinking of getting an insulated dog kennel the same shape as Sully's house for Lola.
It would be indoors and I am thinking of using a che inside it instead of having my central heating on 24/7.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Ray--Opo said:


> Is there a initiation or hazing I have to go through or do I just enter the Dark Room and shut the door?


No more initiations after the incident with the leprechaun. (PS watch out for that guy he's a real jerk) This here's an international room of Tortoise friends, of which I was once King for a week, true story.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263073


That is just like Lola - on some days - on others he won't even move for food!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> A woman after my own heart...er, feet!


You must be sole mates!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Would a che attached to the roof be safe to use instead of the heat panel, Mark?
> I'm thinking of getting an insulated dog kennel the same shape as Sully's house for Lola.
> It would be indoors and I am thinking of using a che inside it instead of having my central heating on 24/7.




Sure a CHE (or two) can work. I kind of like the slow warm heat of the RHP better and they only hang down an inch. Spread the heat out nicely. Let me know if u want some closer pix. We fully lined that box with plywood and hard insulation, top, sides and bottom. RHP on top, with a Kane heat mat on the floor level.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my 2nd grand baby!!
> They saw his little arms waving and he’s only like 4cm long!
> View attachment 263125


Incredible and very exciting!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am bored again.
> 
> Sooooo which one will you do?
> 
> View attachment 263097


I'd suggest a game of hide and seek.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> IT IS FRIDAY!!!! Yayy. I have a busy weekend ahead, running shoe shopping for Jarrod, two kiddies birthday presents to get, one party to go to and a photo shoot for my Torts. The wind is pumping here, but the sun is shining.
> 
> I went to the doc, yesterday because for the last two to three/four months (I forget exactly how long - it always seems forever and time merges for me for these things) I have had a pain in my right upper arm. Every time I moved it in a backward direction I will get a sharp pain. I thought that maybe that because it might be a strain or tear or something, that it was not healing as I am right handed. But the doc said last night that it should not be taking that long to heal if it is a muscle injury. So he thinks that it is either a problem with my rotator cuff OR it could be a problem with my neck either a pinched nerve or spinal problems (seen as how I already have spinal problems at the lower part of my back). So he gave me a quarter zone injection. If the pain goes away with the injection then it is the rotator cuff which is the problem, if not then they have to do further tests to see if it is the spine or neck/pinched nerve which causing it. I am really hoping that it is the rotator cuff which is the issue and hopefully the injection helps and sorts out the problem. As I do not look forward to having to go through the whole process that I went through with my back. Besides being expensive, it probably also means that I will be having these sorts of problems for the rest of my life and having discs going bad on me. So please hold thumbs and think good thoughts that it is nothing serious.
> 
> Now that the bad news is done, I will give you the good news: IT IS FRIDAY!!


Sorry to hear you are suffering Carol,  but I hope the jabs help and that you have had a good Friday in spite of the pain.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday @Kristoff , hope you make a weekend of it and did something special to celebrate.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy and Marge say good morning CDR
> View attachment 263175
> View attachment 263176


Good morning to you lovely torts too, they look really healthy and happy!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> This is kind of fun!
> It was on FB.
> 
> View attachment 263221
> 
> 
> I wear leggings like a sloppy cat herder!


I run this b*tch like a bloated superhero!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure a CHE (or two) can work. I kind of like the slow warm heat of the RHP better and they only hang down an inch. Spread the heat out nicely. Let me know if u want some closer pix. We fully lined that box with plywood and hard insulation, top, sides and bottom. RHP on top, with a Kane heat mat on the floor level.


Thanks Mark.
The kennel I've been looking at comes fully insulated and I've found a farm company that sells Kane mats in Lincolnshire - luckily in the town where my nephew lives - so will try to get hold one of those too. It will work out cheaper than my gas bills in the long run.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone it's Saturday here already! 
Only taken me a couple of hours to catch up!
Hope everyone has a good weekend and I'll see you soon.
Nos Da!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I run this b*tch like a bloated superhero!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I manage chaos like a mediocre cat herder [emoji23]



lol![emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> My ribs are healing on schedule but my leg is giving me problems. Went and had a CT scan on the muscle to see if the way it was attached to my femur has ripped away. Will know Tues.


Oh my. That sounds very painful.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok - long or short story on the last log project? Silent votes will be counted in Corner 13 of the ballroom.


Long


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok give me a minute to find corner 13. Just stepped on a hedgehog that CarolM told me to watch out for.


Ouch. I hope there are no quills stuck in your foot.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Murphy says good afternoon. Spoiled? Na
> View attachment 263220


Of course he is spoilt. Aren't they all?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This is kind of fun!
> It was on FB.
> 
> View attachment 263221
> 
> 
> I wear leggings like a sloppy cat herder!


I shop online like an over worked zoo keeper. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Would Cadbury's count?


Nope not enough nutrition to survive on it for long. But good thought.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I manage chaos like a mediocre cat herder [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This is kind of fun!
> It was on FB.
> 
> View attachment 263221
> 
> 
> I wear leggings like a sloppy cat herder!


[emoji23] [emoji23] This is fun.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No more initiations after the incident with the leprechaun. (PS watch out for that guy he's a real jerk) This here's an international room of Tortoise friends, of which I was once King for a week, true story.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'd suggest a game of hide and seek.


Go hide in the glass one, you can switch on your cloaking device and no one will be able to find you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear you are suffering Carol,  but I hope the jabs help and that you have had a good Friday in spite of the pain.


Thank you Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I run this b*tch like a bloated superhero!


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone it's Saturday here already!
> Only taken me a couple of hours to catch up!
> Hope everyone has a good weekend and I'll see you soon.
> Nos Da!


Night night. Not see you on the morrow.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. Now to go and get all on the agenda for today finished. Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a dismal day here weather wise. Grey, cold wet and windy but the high winds haven't arrived yet.
The sort of day that should be a duvet day but so much to do so little time etc etc and Lola needs a good soak so better crack on with it all.
Hope you all have a good day in your part of the world, see you later.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Momof4 said:


> This is kind of fun!
> It was on FB.
> 
> View attachment 263221
> 
> 
> I wear leggings like a sloppy cat herder!



I wrangle children like a irritable zookeeper. Seems pretty accurate actually. That's probably why I don't have any lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah...I’m a leggings wearing under-appreciated zookeeper too. Spot on!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone it's Saturday here already!
> Only taken me a couple of hours to catch up!
> Hope everyone has a good weekend and I'll see you soon.
> Nos Da!



Hey Lyn! You’ve been missed Happy Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah... it’s elliptical time!


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> My ribs are healing on schedule but my leg is giving me problems. Went and had a CT scan on the muscle to see if the way it was attached to my femur has ripped away. Will know Tues.



Oh man, I hope you get some good news or relief Tues. It sounds so painful.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah...I’m a leggings wearing under-appreciated zookeeper too. Spot on!



Too funny!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Saturday!!
Woke up to high winds before the sun was up!
Going to have coffee, work on my wooden pond and watch daughter’s basketball game. Then probably work on pond some more. 
I have watch video after video on YouTube and there’s conflicting info so we are doing the best we can. 

What’s everyone’s plans?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lovely pictures as always. Can't wait to see what you do with the piece of oak.


@Maro2Bear Do you have to wait for the oak to dry out before you carve it? Is there anything you have to do to treat it so it doesn't crack as it dries?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> My ribs are healing on schedule but my leg is giving me problems. Went and had a CT scan on the muscle to see if the way it was attached to my femur has ripped away. Will know Tues.


I've never had a CT scan (unless you count the feline versions, which I get subject to by my Cat-mitte on a regular basis)... but it seems like the worst part of the tests is waiting for the results. Next to the dreading having to do the tests in the first place.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Some supermarkets in the UK are going to start stocking bugs for those who fancy a change of diet.
> They won't be on my shopping list - unless I decide to liberate them!


Well, they could come in handy if you get a bearded dragon or some omnivorous turtles...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I manage chaos like a mediocre cat herder [emoji23]


Maybe you need more cats?


----------



## Ray--Opo

For everyone that knows my situation. 
I am starting a new job at IHOP.
Get it???


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah... it’s elliptical time!



I hate that you must remind me.. I hid that thing for a reason


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Happy Saturday!!
> Woke up to high winds before the sun was up!
> Going to have coffee, work on my wooden pond and watch daughter’s basketball game. Then probably work on pond some more.
> I have watch video after video on YouTube and there’s conflicting info so we are doing the best we can.
> 
> What’s everyone’s plans?



I have been outside working with my Palomino. It was a successful couple of hours that my butt didn’t end up on the ground now I’m headed up stairs to brave the attic in hopes of finding hubby’s extenda-mag in preparation for the annual guys goose hunt...oh yeah, I fiddled with the ink bird thermostat this morning trying to get familiar with it. I was successful there and realize now that it looked way more complicated than it actually was


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you need more cats?



Like I need a purple people eater


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> For everyone that knows my situation.
> I am starting a new job at IHOP.
> Get it???



LMAO! You have jokes lemonade out of lemons I suppose! Your pretty special Ray!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> For everyone that knows my situation.
> I am starting a new job at IHOP.
> Get it???


[emoji23] [emoji23] Took a while to figure it out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Maro2Bear Do you have to wait for the oak to dry out before you carve it? Is there anything you have to do to treat it so it doesn't crack as it dries?



Yes and no. Oak is way too hard to carve, but it’s good for other applications. And yes, there are various things ppl use to keep fresh wood from cracking.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny-ish and not cold. After elliptical, we went for another nice woodsy walk.

Trees! And Wood


----------



## Bambam1989

Hello everyone!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone!



Hey hey Brandy! Good to not see you around


----------



## Momof4

Worked on the pond all morning. 
It’s coming along. 
It’s a beautiful day! 
Rain is coming Friday, the day my daughter and I drive up to Disneyland. 
I guess the lines won’t be long.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Worked on the pond all morning.
> It’s coming along.
> It’s a beautiful day!
> Rain is coming Friday, the day my daughter and I drive up to Disneyland.
> I guess the lines won’t be long.
> View attachment 263276



Looking nice. Your weather looks fantastic as well. Any plans to reinforce the inside of the logs with something before you put the pond liner inside? 

I’m just thinking that, based on the fact that one cubic foot of water weighs approximately 62.30 pounds, thats a lot of weight/pressure on your overall structure (depending how you fasten the timbers together), including the corners.

Watching!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking nice. Your weather looks fantastic as well. Any plans to reinforce the inside of the logs with something before you put the pond liner inside?
> 
> I’m just thinking that, based on the fact that one cubic foot of water weighs approximately 62.30 pounds, thats a lot of weight/pressure on your overall structure (depending how you fasten the timbers together), including the corners.
> 
> Watching!



3/4” ply and I think corner brackets.
I believe it will be close to 480 gallons.

We used about $250 worth of lag bolts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> 3/4” ply and I think corner brackets.
> I believe it will be close to 480 gallons.
> 
> We used about $250 worth of lag bolts.




Aaaagh yes. The $$$ hardware.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday [emoji851]
I just caught up.
I did a 5k walk run this morning.
I hope everyone is well


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny-ish and not cold. After elliptical, we went for another nice woodsy walk.
> 
> Trees! And Wood
> 
> View attachment 263267


So beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone!


Hi Bambam. How're you doin?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Worked on the pond all morning.
> It’s coming along.
> It’s a beautiful day!
> Rain is coming Friday, the day my daughter and I drive up to Disneyland.
> I guess the lines won’t be long.
> View attachment 263276


Looking very good.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday [emoji851]
> I just caught up.
> I did a 5k walk run this morning.
> I hope everyone is well



Which one?


----------



## Bambam1989

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263284


When I was in school, a guy asked me for my number. I gave him the 8675309 number.... I wonder if he got the joke[emoji28]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hi Bambam. How're you doin?


Sick. Got myself an awesome head cold. 
How about yourself?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bambam1989 said:


> When I was in school, a guy asked me for my number. I gave him the 8675309 number.... I wonder if he got the joke[emoji28]


Jenny I got your number. LOL


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263169


You actually have to love a crow...caws everytime I see one a flock of birds is trying to murder the poor guys.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> IT IS FRIDAY!!!! Yayy. I have a busy weekend ahead, running shoe shopping for Jarrod, two kiddies birthday presents to get, one party to go to and a photo shoot for my Torts. The wind is pumping here, but the sun is shining.
> 
> I went to the doc, yesterday because for the last two to three/four months (I forget exactly how long - it always seems forever and time merges for me for these things) I have had a pain in my right upper arm. Every time I moved it in a backward direction I will get a sharp pain. I thought that maybe that because it might be a strain or tear or something, that it was not healing as I am right handed. But the doc said last night that it should not be taking that long to heal if it is a muscle injury. So he thinks that it is either a problem with my rotator cuff OR it could be a problem with my neck either a pinched nerve or spinal problems (seen as how I already have spinal problems at the lower part of my back). So he gave me a quarter zone injection. If the pain goes away with the injection then it is the rotator cuff which is the problem, if not then they have to do further tests to see if it is the spine or neck/pinched nerve which causing it. I am really hoping that it is the rotator cuff which is the issue and hopefully the injection helps and sorts out the problem. As I do not look forward to having to go through the whole process that I went through with my back. Besides being expensive, it probably also means that I will be having these sorts of problems for the rest of my life and having discs going bad on me. So please hold thumbs and think good thoughts that it is nothing serious.
> 
> Now that the bad news is done, I will give you the good news: IT IS FRIDAY!!


I only saw this today. It is Saturday. I'll be sending best wishes hopes and prayers to you caws...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Worked on the pond all morning.
> It’s coming along.
> It’s a beautiful day!
> Rain is coming Friday, the day my daughter and I drive up to Disneyland.
> I guess the lines won’t be long.
> View attachment 263276



Gonna look amazing!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Worked on the pond all morning.
> It’s coming along.
> It’s a beautiful day!
> Rain is coming Friday, the day my daughter and I drive up to Disneyland.
> I guess the lines won’t be long.
> View attachment 263276



Looks great!
[emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sick. Got myself an awesome head cold.
> How about yourself?


All good. Shame a head cold is never pleasant.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263295
> View attachment 263296
> 
> [emoji38]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sick. Got myself an awesome head cold.
> How about yourself?


How are your art projects going?


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263295
> View attachment 263296
> 
> [emoji38]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Snap


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> How are your art projects going?


Been creating alot of smaller pieces instead of finishing my big one. 
I really need to finish it though- I've got another BIG piece already in mind. It's gonna be a [emoji217]! I'm thinking a life size portrait of a Galapagos. Hubby will have to help me mount the paper to a board... I should order more mounting glue[emoji15]


----------



## Bambam1989

Here is a pic I finished the other day. Sorry for the terrible picture quality


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is a pic I finished the other day. Sorry for the terrible picture quality
> View attachment 263300



I just love it!! You have so much talent!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> I just love it!! You have so much talent!!


[emoji5] always room for improvement


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s going to be HOT here today. Ok, at least above freezing, maybe close to 40F with sunshine. The plan is to get a few hours of kayaking in this morning. You know the old saying “Make hay while the sun shines!”

Happy Sunday


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those UK birders out there..

https://www.bfbc.org.uk/


Nature lovers across the UK are being urged to take part in the Big Farmland Bird Count (BFBC), which is back for the sixth successive year. The nationwide citizen science project calls on farmers, land managers and gamekeepers to spend 30 minutes spotting species on their patch of land between the 8th and 17th February 2019.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is a pic I finished the other day. Sorry for the terrible picture quality
> View attachment 263300



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263284


Well, I'm old and I still had to Google it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone I am feeling a little stumped today


----------



## Momof4

Worked into the night. 
I’m gonna try to make a cheesy video of the process.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday [emoji4]
Shelly got an upgrade today



Of she’s like what are you doing??


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone I am feeling a little stumped today


You're just full of 'em, aren't you?


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday [emoji4]
> Shelly got an upgrade today
> View attachment 263333
> View attachment 263334
> 
> Of she’s like what are you doing??


OOPS!!! Plumber's crack!!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday [emoji4]
> Shelly got an upgrade today
> View attachment 263333
> View attachment 263334
> 
> Of she’s like what are you doing??



Nice!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> OOPS!!! Plumber's crack!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I didn’t even notice! You are obliviously on your computer!! Good eye!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I didn’t even notice! You are obliviously on your computer!! Good eye!!



I noticed after I posted it [emoji38][emoji38]
Thankfully not mine [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I noticed after I posted it [emoji38][emoji38]
> Thankfully not mine [emoji23][emoji23]



It’s better than some old man!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Been creating alot of smaller pieces instead of finishing my big one.
> I really need to finish it though- I've got another BIG piece already in mind. It's gonna be a [emoji217]! I'm thinking a life size portrait of a Galapagos. Hubby will have to help me mount the paper to a board... I should order more mounting glue[emoji15]


Lol. Good luck. Sounds like a lot of work and time.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is a pic I finished the other day. Sorry for the terrible picture quality
> View attachment 263300


Oh Wow. I love it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s going to be HOT here today. Ok, at least above freezing, maybe close to 40F with sunshine. The plan is to get a few hours of kayaking in this morning. You know the old saying “Make hay while the sun shines!”
> 
> Happy Sunday


Happy Sunday Mark. Enjoy making your hay while the sun is shining.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone I am feeling a little stumped today


Lol. Maybe you should wonder over to the Drunken penguin bar. I hear bar tenders have good ears.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Worked into the night.
> I’m gonna try to make a cheesy video of the process.
> View attachment 263331
> 
> View attachment 263332


It is really coming along nicely.


----------



## CarolM

Kang says Hi and Happy Sunday.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is a pic I finished the other day. Sorry for the terrible picture quality
> View attachment 263300


It's actually really nice. I can imagine what it really looks like.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji5] always room for improvement


When you have a true talent it grows. You have a gift.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Daynoonisheveningnight All

So, it was supposed to be rather Sunny and “warmish” today. Slight winds. Loaded up the kayak onto a frost covered truck and zipped over to the water.

Hmmmmm - not much sun, breezy, frozen launch point. But, not as frozen as last week. Ok, I decide ive gone to the trouble of getting this far, might as well at least paddle a bit.

Paddled out and lots of frozen over areas where it would have been calmer based on the winds. A few circles and crossings and out to more open waters. A nice large Bald Eagle spotted me as i hugged the shore. No Tundra Swans, but lots of Canada geese. 

More wind, more open water, less sun. Waterproof paddling gloves are “handy” and appreciated. But, thick gloves hinder lots of pix being taken.

The top six pix selected by Judge Wifey



Tucked Out of the Wind




Plenty of Wind but Sails are Down




Bullrushes aka Phragmites Looking Good




Our House! Ok...maybe Not...a Guy Can Dream




Just Love this Dock


----------



## Maro2Bear

I liked this pix too.

This old dock is always worth a picture.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Kang says Hi and Happy Sunday.
> View attachment 263358



[emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Daynoonisheveningnight All
> 
> So, it was supposed to be rather Sunny and “warmish” today. Slight winds. Loaded up the kayak onto a frost covered truck and zipped over to the water.
> 
> Hmmmmm - not much sun, breezy, frozen launch point. But, not as frozen as last week. Ok, I decide ive gone to the trouble of getting this far, might as well at least paddle a bit.
> 
> Paddled out and lots of frozen over areas where it would have been calmer based on the winds. A few circles and crossings and out to more open waters. A nice large Bald Eagle spotted me as i hugged the shore. No Tundra Swans, but lots of Canada geese.
> 
> More wind, more open water, less sun. Waterproof paddling gloves are “handy” and appreciated. But, thick gloves hinder lots of pix being taken.
> 
> The top six pix selected by Judge Wifey
> 
> View attachment 263366
> 
> Tucked Out of the Wind
> 
> View attachment 263367
> View attachment 263368
> 
> Plenty of Wind but Sails are Down
> 
> 
> View attachment 263369
> 
> Bullrushes aka Phragmites Looking Good
> 
> 
> View attachment 263370
> 
> Our House! Ok...maybe Not...a Guy Can Dream
> 
> 
> View attachment 263371
> 
> Just Love this Dock


Yea have fun while it's 40°. By Tuesday I'm supposed to get 48 hours of 20 to 40 below wind chills. I did go out today and I'll finish stocking up tomorrow. On Tuesday I plan on playing with animals. I won't be sticking even my nose out the door.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Kang says Hi and Happy Sunday.
> View attachment 263358



Happy Sunday handsome [emoji8]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Daynoonisheveningnight All
> 
> So, it was supposed to be rather Sunny and “warmish” today. Slight winds. Loaded up the kayak onto a frost covered truck and zipped over to the water.
> 
> Hmmmmm - not much sun, breezy, frozen launch point. But, not as frozen as last week. Ok, I decide ive gone to the trouble of getting this far, might as well at least paddle a bit.
> 
> Paddled out and lots of frozen over areas where it would have been calmer based on the winds. A few circles and crossings and out to more open waters. A nice large Bald Eagle spotted me as i hugged the shore. No Tundra Swans, but lots of Canada geese.
> 
> More wind, more open water, less sun. Waterproof paddling gloves are “handy” and appreciated. But, thick gloves hinder lots of pix being taken.
> 
> The top six pix selected by Judge Wifey
> 
> View attachment 263366
> 
> Tucked Out of the Wind
> 
> View attachment 263367
> View attachment 263368
> 
> Plenty of Wind but Sails are Down
> 
> 
> View attachment 263369
> 
> Bullrushes aka Phragmites Looking Good
> 
> 
> View attachment 263370
> 
> Our House! Ok...maybe Not...a Guy Can Dream
> 
> 
> View attachment 263371
> 
> Just Love this Dock



I always enjoy your pictures [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yea have fun while it's 40°. By Tuesday I'm supposed to get 48 hours of 20 to 40 below wind chills. I did go out today and I'll finish stocking up tomorrow. On Tuesday I plan on playing with animals. I won't be sticking even my nose out the door.



Yep...that “polar vortex” is spinning here Tuesday evening into Wednesday....Winter is still here. :-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just the dock


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji8][emoji847]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Just the dock
> 
> View attachment 263387



Too cool!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Daynoonisheveningnight All
> 
> So, it was supposed to be rather Sunny and “warmish” today. Slight winds. Loaded up the kayak onto a frost covered truck and zipped over to the water.
> 
> Hmmmmm - not much sun, breezy, frozen launch point. But, not as frozen as last week. Ok, I decide ive gone to the trouble of getting this far, might as well at least paddle a bit.
> 
> Paddled out and lots of frozen over areas where it would have been calmer based on the winds. A few circles and crossings and out to more open waters. A nice large Bald Eagle spotted me as i hugged the shore. No Tundra Swans, but lots of Canada geese.
> 
> More wind, more open water, less sun. Waterproof paddling gloves are “handy” and appreciated. But, thick gloves hinder lots of pix being taken.
> 
> The top six pix selected by Judge Wifey
> 
> View attachment 263366
> 
> Tucked Out of the Wind
> 
> View attachment 263367
> View attachment 263368
> 
> Plenty of Wind but Sails are Down
> 
> 
> View attachment 263369
> 
> Bullrushes aka Phragmites Looking Good
> 
> 
> View attachment 263370
> 
> Our House! Ok...maybe Not...a Guy Can Dream
> 
> 
> View attachment 263371
> 
> Just Love this Dock


I also like the first picture. Reminds me of the early morning feel you get when camping.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I liked this pix too.
> 
> This old dock is always worth a picture.
> 
> View attachment 263372


It is a nostalgic picture. They are always winners.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just the dock
> 
> View attachment 263387


Love this one..


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263396
> View attachment 263397
> 
> [emoji8][emoji847]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday everyone.
Hope it is a good one. It was very hot yesterday. So we had the fan on for most of the night. As a consequence I feel like I can go back to bed and sleep again. Oh well, I will just have to wait until lunch time and then have a nap.


----------



## CarolM

The first part is for me, and the second part on the right is for a few people I know who cannot do without coffee.







I think we should introduce tortoise husbandry, that would keep Monday quite busy for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Okay, this one definitely applies to me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday morning, brewing up an extra large pot since it looks and sounds like it’s needed in here.

Another nice-ish day with temps starting in the mid-20’s, warming to maybe 40. The next storm hits Tuesday evening with cold air and maybe 2-3 inches of snowfall overnight. Messy. 

Probably today is good to stock up on a few groceries and bird food.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Blackdog1714

HAHA Monday- for my goofy rotating schedule I only have two actual Mondays a month- the Other 2 are equal to my Wednesday- so try a Saturday on for your Monday


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is a pic I finished the other day. Sorry for the terrible picture quality
> View attachment 263300


Brandy, that is fantastic! I love your art, and you do have an incredible gift for it!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji5] always room for improvement


Spoken like an artist... Poems (and pieces) are never finished, only abandoned.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I liked this pix too.
> 
> This old dock is always worth a picture.
> 
> View attachment 263372


It is. That old dock has tons of character.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...that “polar vortex” is spinning here Tuesday evening into Wednesday....Winter is still here. :-(


It's supposed to get into the low 30s (F) here Tuesday and Wednesday nights. I'm in North Florida.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> HAHA Monday- for my goofy rotating schedule I only have two actual Mondays a month- the Other 2 are equal to my Wednesday- so try a Saturday on for your Monday


That could get rather confusing, at least for the folks trying to put things on your non-work calendar.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Happy Friday all,
> 
> Yesterday being the last day of my leave was horrible. so many things went wrong. So I am ignoring yesterday....it did not happen.
> 
> Started work again today, and thank goodness it is Friday. I have 30 minutes to go then I can go home and it is weekend. Good way to get back into working. sort of takes the shock out of having to come back to work after my leave.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday so far.
> 
> I miss @JoesMum and @Tidgy's Dad and a few other people. We haven't seen @Lyn W for a while - I wonder if her school kids have kidnapped her? There are a few others missing as well. And I wonder how they are all doing? What was Dan's user name again was it not @Dan42? @Bambam1989 How is the art projects and moving etc going?
> @Moozillion How are Elsa and Jacques doing? @Laura1412 How is your torts and your back?


Hi, Gang! 
So sweet of you to think of us!!!

Life has a way of shifting gears sometimes, and I'm still sort of involved in the general goings-on, and not much on TFO, but I still think of you all and love you and our shared passion for our critters. 
My 95-year old dad passed away on Dec 10. Although it's a sad thing, it's NOT A BAD THING. He had a very long life, a career that he LOVED and a large family. He was a WWII veteran (Navy) and had a lifetime of adventures. But he developed dementia about 15 years ago and changed to the point that there was NO quality left in his life: he had outlived his wife and all his friends, and the dementia robbed him of recognizing any of us reliably, very often. I've heard it said that "pneumonia is the old man's friend," and in his case it certainly was. He wan't sick long and those of us who were able, had time to fly down and say our goodbyes. (Please forgive me if I've already told you this..)
The funeral was on Dec 29th, which made for a very strange Christmas season for us. But it was better to have it AFTER Christmas then right before. At the funeral home, before the coffin was sealed, I put a (wrapped) candy bar in his hand to "take with him" since he had a huge sweet tooth!  My brother, a retired Master Sergeant from the Army, placed one of his own medals in Dad's other hand, and saluted him. We were able to have military presence at his funeral: taps was played on a bugle, the coffin was draped with a flag which was folded and presented to my sister who had been his caregiver for so long. So we sent him off well.

Elsa is doing fine: We're doing our "brumation lite" where I let her sleep 2-3 days, then get her up for a soak and to eat. So all is well with her.
Jacques is doing wonderfully. Since it's too cold outside to find earthworms (where DO they go in the winter, I wonder?) she's having to eat salmon mostly, so you KNOW she's content!!! I have tried a few more things: black soldier fly larva, blood worms, canned snails (removed from the shells) but, as expected, she continues to snub anything except salmon or earthworms. My little Diva!!!! 

I have some new health issues which are reversible with some lifestyle and other changes, so I'm working very hard on that.

I expect to be back on the forum more regularly again in another couple of months or so.
I think of you all fondly and lurk briefly, from time to time, but other things command my attention right now.

Hugs to all from Bea ("Moozillion"), Elsa and Jacques!


----------



## Yvonne G

We've got another almost two whole months until the Spring equinox, and yet Spring-like weather is here in Central California. And the flowering pear is starting to bloom. It is a natural early bloomer, but this is still in the middle of winter, for cripes sake!


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Gang!
> So sweet of you to think of us!!!
> 
> Life has a way of shifting gears sometimes, and I'm still sort of involved in the general goings-on, and not much on TFO, but I still think of you all and love you and our shared passion for our critters.
> My 95-year old dad passed away on Dec 10. Although it's a sad thing, it's NOT A BAD THING. He had a very long life, a career that he LOVED and a large family. He was a WWII veteran (Navy) and had a lifetime of adventures. But he developed dementia about 15 years ago and changed to the point that there was NO quality left in his life: he had outlived his wife and all his friends, and the dementia robbed him of recognizing any of us reliably, very often. I've heard it said that "pneumonia is the old man's friend," and in his case it certainly was. He wan't sick long and those of us who were able, had time to fly down and say our goodbyes. (Please forgive me if I've already told you this..)
> The funeral was on Dec 29th, which made for a very strange Christmas season for us. But it was better to have it AFTER Christmas then right before. At the funeral home, before the coffin was sealed, I put a (wrapped) candy bar in his hand to "take with him" since he had a huge sweet tooth!  My brother, a retired Master Sergeant from the Army, placed one of his own medals in Dad's other hand, and saluted him. We were able to have military presence at his funeral: taps was played on a bugle, the coffin was draped with a flag which was folded and presented to my sister who had been his caregiver for so long. So we sent him off well.
> 
> Elsa is doing fine: We're doing our "brumation lite" where I let her sleep 2-3 days, then get her up for a soak and to eat. So all is well with her.
> Jacques is doing wonderfully. Since it's too cold outside to find earthworms (where DO they go in the winter, I wonder?) she's having to eat salmon mostly, so you KNOW she's content!!! I have tried a few more things: black soldier fly larva, blood worms, canned snails (removed from the shells) but, as expected, she continues to snub anything except salmon or earthworms. My little Diva!!!!
> 
> I have some new health issues which are reversible with some lifestyle and other changes, so I'm working very hard on that.
> 
> I expect to be back on the forum more regularly again in another couple of months or so.
> I think of you all fondly and lurk briefly, from time to time, but other things command my attention right now.
> 
> Hugs to all from Bea ("Moozillion"), Elsa and Jacques!


So good to hear from you, and I really appreciate the update on your life. It's sad to lose a parent. I've lost both of mine, so understand. You have your memories.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Gang!
> So sweet of you to think of us!!!
> 
> Life has a way of shifting gears sometimes, and I'm still sort of involved in the general goings-on, and not much on TFO, but I still think of you all and love you and our shared passion for our critters.
> My 95-year old dad passed away on Dec 10. Although it's a sad thing, it's NOT A BAD THING. He had a very long life, a career that he LOVED and a large family. He was a WWII veteran (Navy) and had a lifetime of adventures. But he developed dementia about 15 years ago and changed to the point that there was NO quality left in his life: he had outlived his wife and all his friends, and the dementia robbed him of recognizing any of us reliably, very often. I've heard it said that "pneumonia is the old man's friend," and in his case it certainly was. He wan't sick long and those of us who were able, had time to fly down and say our goodbyes. (Please forgive me if I've already told you this..)
> The funeral was on Dec 29th, which made for a very strange Christmas season for us. But it was better to have it AFTER Christmas then right before. At the funeral home, before the coffin was sealed, I put a (wrapped) candy bar in his hand to "take with him" since he had a huge sweet tooth! [emoji14] My brother, a retired Master Sergeant from the Army, placed one of his own medals in Dad's other hand, and saluted him. We were able to have military presence at his funeral: taps was played on a bugle, the coffin was draped with a flag which was folded and presented to my sister who had been his caregiver for so long. So we sent him off well.
> 
> Elsa is doing fine: We're doing our "brumation lite" where I let her sleep 2-3 days, then get her up for a soak and to eat. So all is well with her.
> Jacques is doing wonderfully. Since it's too cold outside to find earthworms (where DO they go in the winter, I wonder?) she's having to eat salmon mostly, so you KNOW she's content!!! I have tried a few more things: black soldier fly larva, blood worms, canned snails (removed from the shells) but, as expected, she continues to snub anything except salmon or earthworms. My little Diva!!!!
> 
> I have some new health issues which are reversible with some lifestyle and other changes, so I'm working very hard on that.
> 
> I expect to be back on the forum more regularly again in another couple of months or so.
> I think of you all fondly and lurk briefly, from time to time, but other things command my attention right now.
> 
> Hugs to all from Bea ("Moozillion"), Elsa and Jacques!


Oh Hi there Bea, Elsa and Jacques.
Glad you could pop in for a little while. It sure was nice to read a post from you. Even though it had sad news and good news. 
I am looking forward to reading your next post when you can pop in again. 

I hope you manage to get those health changes done, as we want you back all safe and healthy and rearing to go.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We've got another almost two whole months until the Spring equinox, and yet Spring-like weather is here in Central California. And the flowering pear is starting to bloom. It is a natural early bloomer, but this is still in the middle of winter, for cripes sake!
> 
> View attachment 263437


At least it is making it look pretty.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Lol. Maybe you should wonder over to the Drunken penguin bar. I hear bar tenders have good ears.


I am looking for that leprechaun. I loaned him 20 bucks and he was supposed to pay me back today.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Gang!
> So sweet of you to think of us!!!
> 
> Life has a way of shifting gears sometimes, and I'm still sort of involved in the general goings-on, and not much on TFO, but I still think of you all and love you and our shared passion for our critters.
> My 95-year old dad passed away on Dec 10. Although it's a sad thing, it's NOT A BAD THING. He had a very long life, a career that he LOVED and a large family. He was a WWII veteran (Navy) and had a lifetime of adventures. But he developed dementia about 15 years ago and changed to the point that there was NO quality left in his life: he had outlived his wife and all his friends, and the dementia robbed him of recognizing any of us reliably, very often. I've heard it said that "pneumonia is the old man's friend," and in his case it certainly was. He wan't sick long and those of us who were able, had time to fly down and say our goodbyes. (Please forgive me if I've already told you this..)
> The funeral was on Dec 29th, which made for a very strange Christmas season for us. But it was better to have it AFTER Christmas then right before. At the funeral home, before the coffin was sealed, I put a (wrapped) candy bar in his hand to "take with him" since he had a huge sweet tooth!  My brother, a retired Master Sergeant from the Army, placed one of his own medals in Dad's other hand, and saluted him. We were able to have military presence at his funeral: taps was played on a bugle, the coffin was draped with a flag which was folded and presented to my sister who had been his caregiver for so long. So we sent him off well.
> 
> Elsa is doing fine: We're doing our "brumation lite" where I let her sleep 2-3 days, then get her up for a soak and to eat. So all is well with her.
> Jacques is doing wonderfully. Since it's too cold outside to find earthworms (where DO they go in the winter, I wonder?) she's having to eat salmon mostly, so you KNOW she's content!!! I have tried a few more things: black soldier fly larva, blood worms, canned snails (removed from the shells) but, as expected, she continues to snub anything except salmon or earthworms. My little Diva!!!!
> 
> I have some new health issues which are reversible with some lifestyle and other changes, so I'm working very hard on that.
> 
> I expect to be back on the forum more regularly again in another couple of months or so.
> I think of you all fondly and lurk briefly, from time to time, but other things command my attention right now.
> 
> Hugs to all from Bea ("Moozillion"), Elsa and Jacques!



So nice to hear from you!! 
I hope things settle soon and we see you more often!

Your dad’s service sounds like it was beautiful especially with Taps playing. 
I bet he enjoyed that candy bar and I bet he’s wearing that medal proudly!

I hope you health issues turn around soon. Getting older is a bit**!

Miss you!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> We've got another almost two whole months until the Spring equinox, and yet Spring-like weather is here in Central California. And the flowering pear is starting to bloom. It is a natural early bloomer, but this is still in the middle of winter, for cripes sake!
> 
> View attachment 263437



Wow. That does seem early!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...that “polar vortex” is spinning here Tuesday evening into Wednesday....Winter is still here. :-(


All that polar crap helps us have a cleaner environment for our darlings in spring, summer, and fall though. So I try not to complain about global freezing.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I am looking for that leprechaun. I loaned him 20 bucks and he was supposed to pay me back today.


o-O. Never and I mean never give money to leprechauns. Maybe you can get it back out of his hide?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> o-O. Never and I mean never give money to leprechauns. Maybe you can get it back out of his hide?


Actually if you can find his pot of gold you can take it out of there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny and just cool outside now. After a quick trip to Sam’s Club and Walmart (bird suet), we zipped over near College Park Maryland where I finally sold my trusty old Italian leather trekking/hiking boots. Ive worn these all over the world, to the tops of a few mountains (Annapurna @ 18K in Nepal). Thst said, just don’t have a need.

Hooked up with a guy who is trekking and driving from here to Mexico, then down through Mexico, then to S. America, and on to the very end there.

These boots will serve him well. 



Onward Trails


Now, ive started up our wood chipper/shredder, topped off with gas, shredded every stick and branch i could find. Topped off with a nice hardwood fire in the pit.


----------



## Cathie G

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Gang!
> So sweet of you to think of us!!!
> 
> Life has a way of shifting gears sometimes, and I'm still sort of involved in the general goings-on, and not much on TFO, but I still think of you all and love you and our shared passion for our critters.
> My 95-year old dad passed away on Dec 10. Although it's a sad thing, it's NOT A BAD THING. He had a very long life, a career that he LOVED and a large family. He was a WWII veteran (Navy) and had a lifetime of adventures. But he developed dementia about 15 years ago and changed to the point that there was NO quality left in his life: he had outlived his wife and all his friends, and the dementia robbed him of recognizing any of us reliably, very often. I've heard it said that "pneumonia is the old man's friend," and in his case it certainly was. He wan't sick long and those of us who were able, had time to fly down and say our goodbyes. (Please forgive me if I've already told you this..)
> The funeral was on Dec 29th, which made for a very strange Christmas season for us. But it was better to have it AFTER Christmas then right before. At the funeral home, before the coffin was sealed, I put a (wrapped) candy bar in his hand to "take with him" since he had a huge sweet tooth!  My brother, a retired Master Sergeant from the Army, placed one of his own medals in Dad's other hand, and saluted him. We were able to have military presence at his funeral: taps was played on a bugle, the coffin was draped with a flag which was folded and presented to my sister who had been his caregiver for so long. So we sent him off well.
> 
> Elsa is doing fine: We're doing our "brumation lite" where I let her sleep 2-3 days, then get her up for a soak and to eat. So all is well with her.
> Jacques is doing wonderfully. Since it's too cold outside to find earthworms (where DO they go in the winter, I wonder?) she's having to eat salmon mostly, so you KNOW she's content!!! I have tried a few more things: black soldier fly larva, blood worms, canned snails (removed from the shells) but, as expected, she continues to snub anything except salmon or earthworms. My little Diva!!!!
> 
> I have some new health issues which are reversible with some lifestyle and other changes, so I'm working very hard on that.
> 
> I expect to be back on the forum more regularly again in another couple of months or so.
> I think of you all fondly and lurk briefly, from time to time, but other things command my attention right now.
> 
> Hugs to all from Bea ("Moozillion"), Elsa and Jacques!


Please hurry back. I have some veterans hanging around too. Army, Navy, Airforce, etc...but it also sounds like you have a box turtle. I'm being selfish sorry...


----------



## Bambam1989

Gave Clunker a nice soak today, then weighed and measured him. He was such a trooper about the whole thing that I ended up giving him a small piece of iceburg lettuce as special treat. 
Here he is just patiently waiting for me to weigh him, all snuggled into a towel...


----------



## Moozillion

Bambam1989 said:


> Gave Clunker a nice soak today, then weighed and measured him. He was such a trooper about the whole thing that I ended up giving him a small piece of iceburg lettuce as special treat.
> Here he is just patiently waiting for me to weigh him, all snuggled into a towel...
> View attachment 263474


Such a handsome beastie!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We've got another almost two whole months until the Spring equinox, and yet Spring-like weather is here in Central California. And the flowering pear is starting to bloom. It is a natural early bloomer, but this is still in the middle of winter, for cripes sake!
> 
> View attachment 263437


Hello. My lil Saphire(Russian) has been telling me a story for years. Around mid February he tries to tell me it's spring and begs to go outside. Since animals can't lie I believed him even though there was snow on the ground. I hate it when I have to tell him NO. Then I heard on our local news weather forcast that the true beginning of spring(at least in our state) is mid February. I always knew he was true blue.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Gave Clunker a nice soak today, then weighed and measured him. He was such a trooper about the whole thing that I ended up giving him a small piece of iceburg lettuce as special treat.
> Here he is just patiently waiting for me to weigh him, all snuggled into a towel...
> View attachment 263474



He looks so happy and handsome!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Actually if you can find his pot of gold you can take it out of there.


Yea cause they always leave their pot of gold where a rainbow touches ground. If you get to see that...you're paid in full.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> Gave Clunker a nice soak today, then weighed and measured him. He was such a trooper about the whole thing that I ended up giving him a small piece of iceburg lettuce as special treat.
> Here he is just patiently waiting for me to weigh him, all snuggled into a towel...
> View attachment 263474


Awwww... Clunker is adorable! What a sweet face!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bambam1989 said:


> Gave Clunker a nice soak today, then weighed and measured him. He was such a trooper about the whole thing that I ended up giving him a small piece of iceburg lettuce as special treat.
> Here he is just patiently waiting for me to weigh him, all snuggled into a towel...
> View attachment 263474


That pic looks like a good entry for the next calander contest.


----------



## Bambam1989

Ray--Opo said:


> That pic looks like a good entry for the next calander contest.


As long as nothing distracts me (family stuff)and I don't forget to enter it like I did the last one[emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny and just cool outside now. After a quick trip to Sam’s Club and Walmart (bird suet), we zipped over near College Park Maryland where I finally sold my trusty old Italian leather trekking/hiking boots. Ive worn these all over the world, to the tops of a few mountains (Annapurna @ 18K in Nepal). Thst said, just don’t have a need.
> 
> Hooked up with a guy who is trekking and driving from here to Mexico, then down through Mexico, then to S. America, and on to the very end there.
> 
> These boots will serve him well.
> 
> View attachment 263451
> 
> Onward Trails
> 
> 
> Now, ive started up our wood chipper/shredder, topped off with gas, shredded every stick and branch i could find. Topped off with a nice hardwood fire in the pit.


Do you make compost from the shredded wood chips?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Gave Clunker a nice soak today, then weighed and measured him. He was such a trooper about the whole thing that I ended up giving him a small piece of iceburg lettuce as special treat.
> Here he is just patiently waiting for me to weigh him, all snuggled into a towel...
> View attachment 263474


He is looking great. Love his little face.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hello. My lil Saphire(Russian) has been telling me a story for years. Around mid February he tries to tell me it's spring and begs to go outside. Since animals can't lie I believed him even though there was snow on the ground. I hate it when I have to tell him NO. Then I heard on our local news weather forcast that the true beginning of spring(at least in our state) is mid February. I always knew he was true blue.


He sure is a smart little guy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That pic looks like a good entry for the next calander contest.


I was thinking the same thing. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everyone.
I am in need of coffee again. Yesterday was super hot and for some reason my house likes to absorb the heat. So it was another night of sleeping with the fan on which makes me semi sleep. As it is noisy. So I don't feel as if I have had much sleep. Sigh I hate feeling tired and do not function properly when I do. Good thing I am not a soldier or doctor, as I would never make it.
But the good news is that it is supposed to be cooler today with 30% chance of some rain around midnight. I'll take anything to cool things down a bit.
I hope that everyone has an awesome day today.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone. I am just popping in to let everyone know I still exist. I need to catchup from post 129930 so that may take a while. 

The trade show was very successful. 

Sorry if I sound a little muffled; I put a face mask on to protect you all [emoji40] Unfortunately I was also successful at catching a virus of some sort - a fever and a dreadful cough. I am really struggling to sleep and my temperature is all over the place. 

I’ll be back, but my brain really isn’t functioning at full capacity right now


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I am just popping in to let everyone know I still exist. I need to catchup from post 129930 so that may take a while.
> 
> The trade show was very successful.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little muffled; I put a face mask on to protect you all [emoji40] Unfortunately I was also successful at catching a virus of some sort - a fever and a dreadful cough. I am really struggling to sleep and my temperature is all over the place.
> 
> I’ll be back, but my brain really isn’t functioning at full capacity right now


Oh No. Naughty face mask for not keeping the germs out. Get better and come back when you feel human again. I must say, although Lena has been doing a stella job of helping me with the early morning posts (our time zone) I have missed your posts every day. Get better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle. 
My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet. 
I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do. 
Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I am just popping in to let everyone know I still exist. I need to catchup from post 129930 so that may take a while.
> 
> The trade show was very successful.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little muffled; I put a face mask on to protect you all [emoji40] Unfortunately I was also successful at catching a virus of some sort - a fever and a dreadful cough. I am really struggling to sleep and my temperature is all over the place.
> 
> I’ll be back, but my brain really isn’t functioning at full capacity right now


Welcome back Linda and get well soon!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


Oh my word Lyn, 

That is terrible. If I lived there I would look after him for you.
So sorry this happened to you. And I really hope that you heal quickly. 

What about that place you looked at which could care for your tort while you were away or unable to? I cannot remember what you thought of them. 

Get better soon and please do keep us updated on how you are doing.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


Lyn, I feel terrible for you! I'm glad it wasn't worse, but I can imagine how shaken up you must have been. I hope you heal quickly, too. 

We will be trying to brainstorm ideas to help take care of Lola. I know you will rest (and heal) better once your shelled baby is situated. How big is Lola now?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I am just popping in to let everyone know I still exist. I need to catchup from post 129930 so that may take a while.
> 
> The trade show was very successful.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little muffled; I put a face mask on to protect you all [emoji40] Unfortunately I was also successful at catching a virus of some sort - a fever and a dreadful cough. I am really struggling to sleep and my temperature is all over the place.
> 
> I’ll be back, but my brain really isn’t functioning at full capacity right now




Welcome back - just hit fast forward. Bam, you’re caught up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!




Ogh my gosh! How terrible....being hit by a car. Hope you heal quickly, AND come up with a care plan for Lola!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I am just popping in to let everyone know I still exist. I need to catchup from post 129930 so that may take a while.
> 
> The trade show was very successful.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little muffled; I put a face mask on to protect you all [emoji40] Unfortunately I was also successful at catching a virus of some sort - a fever and a dreadful cough. I am really struggling to sleep and my temperature is all over the place.
> 
> I’ll be back, but my brain really isn’t functioning at full capacity right now


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I found the leprechaun and he tried to give me a bag of mushrooms for the 20 bucks he owes me. I am not sure if he wants me to eat them or Opo. Any advice?


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


[emoji33] that's very scary! Please heal up quickly.


----------



## Bambam1989

Ray--Opo said:


> I found the leprechaun and he tried to give me a bag of mushrooms for the 20 bucks he owes me. I am not sure if he wants me to eat them or Opo. Any advice?


Don't trust those mushrooms! You might not like what happens if you do...or maybe you will.[emoji28]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Do you make compost from the shredded wood chips?


The last time my tortoise partner was here he brought his chipper/shredder with him and took care of a bunch of small eucalyptus branches. I'm using the mulch in my tortoise sheds. It's great to discourage bugs and mites, and it smells good too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


Holy Cow! This is not something that happens to my friends. Wow! I'm so sorry. It sounds painful.

Can you bring Lola's whole enclosure container to your sisters' house, lights and all?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I found the leprechaun and he tried to give me a bag of mushrooms for the 20 bucks he owes me. I am not sure if he wants me to eat them or Opo. Any advice?


My advice is: Don't smoke them!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


I hope you have a speedy recovery. So sorry for your perdicament. My prayers are with you and Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh my word Lyn,
> 
> That is terrible. If I lived there I would look after him for you.
> So sorry this happened to you. And I really hope that you heal quickly.
> 
> What about that place you looked at which could care for your tort while you were away or unable to? I cannot remember what you thought of them.
> 
> Get better soon and please do keep us updated on how you are doing.


Thanks Carol, it has been suggested I take him to that tortoise centre but I wasn't at all impressed with what I saw on their open day, and would worry more about him being there. Hopefully we'll think of something.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I found the leprechaun and he tried to give me a bag of mushrooms for the 20 bucks he owes me. I am not sure if he wants me to eat them or Opo. Any advice?


Don't do it. Besides what type of mushrooms are they?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The last time my tortoise partner was here he brought his chipper/shredder with him and took care of a bunch of small eucalyptus branches. I'm using the mulch in my tortoise sheds. It's great to discourage bugs and mites, and it smells good too!


I love the thought of the smell.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Lyn, I feel terrible for you! I'm glad it wasn't worse, but I can imagine how shaken up you must have been. I hope you heal quickly, too.
> 
> We will be trying to brainstorm ideas to help take care of Lola. I know you will rest (and heal) better once your shelled baby is situated. How big is Lola now?


Thanks Anne, yes a massive shock to the system, I still can't believe it's happened and I'm in this state, I'm always so active and used to doing everything for myself, I hate being dependent on others.
Lola is over a foot long now and has his own room in my downstairs bathroom, but because I need to use that now I can't run upstairs, I've had to evict him and he is in a much more confined and unsuitable space at the moment.....he's not very happy at all. I could move him back in when I go to my sisters but I can't drive to get back to him so it would easier if he was with me.....it's just the logistics of it all. My nephew popped in over the weekend and left some food down for him but he doesn't really know how to care for him.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> [emoji33] that's very scary! Please heal up quickly.


Thanks Brandy, good to see you back.


----------



## Bee62

Hello......it is me , always on the "run". SORRY ! Later maybe more but here the newest:
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-young-greece-dog-now-living-in-germany.173012/


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol, it has been suggested I take him to that tortoise centre but I wasn't at all impressed with what I saw on their open day, and would worry more about him being there. Hopefully we'll think of something.


Yes. I hope we can come up with solution for Lola.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Holy Cow! This is not something that happens to my friends. Wow! I'm so sorry. It sounds painful.
> 
> Can you bring Lola's whole enclosure container to your sisters' house, lights and all?


Thanks Yvonne, yes I would take all the lights and his hide but he has the run of a room, so I would have to find a large enough container for him and all his paraphernalia. My sister is very houseproud too, so he would have to be contained.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope you have a speedy recovery. So sorry for your perdicament. My prayers are with you and Lola.


Thank you very much - once Lola is happy so will I be.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> He sure is a smart little guy.


Yes he can feel the underground warming up even though he's in our warm house through the winter. Much like a migratory bird's internal compass or a perennial that will only sprout at certain times of the year. It's really interesting. As I'm sure you've discovered as a tortoise lover also.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello......it is me , always on the "run". SORRY ! Later maybe more but here the newest:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-young-greece-dog-now-living-in-germany.173012/


I've missed seeing you in here Sabine.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everyone.
> I am in need of coffee again. Yesterday was super hot and for some reason my house likes to absorb the heat. So it was another night of sleeping with the fan on which makes me semi sleep. As it is noisy. So I don't feel as if I have had much sleep. Sigh I hate feeling tired and do not function properly when I do. Good thing I am not a soldier or doctor, as I would never make it.
> But the good news is that it is supposed to be cooler today with 30% chance of some rain around midnight. I'll take anything to cool things down a bit.
> I hope that everyone has an awesome day today.


Carol, I'm not sure if I would trade you, trying to sleep with the noisy fan vs. crickets chirping in the next room. Hrmm... Maybe I need to turn on a fan to drown out the cricket noise?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> I found the leprechaun and he tried to give me a bag of mushrooms for the 20 bucks he owes me. I am not sure if he wants me to eat them or Opo. Any advice?


Oh no! I hope those aren't magic mushrooms!  Magic beanstalks are bad enough...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


Hello, best wishes hopes and prayers to you and Lola. Most people and even family members don't understand that if you take a tortoise for a companion you did a lifetime commitment. You sound like me. When I fractured my kneecap at 6AM one day I just wrapped it. Then I made sure my animals had fresh food and water. You and I can't believe what I was doing. I even bought crutches to get out of going to the hospital. When a couple of beers didn't work I had to face facts. Thank God! I didn't have to have to have surgery because of my stubbornness. At around 4pm a family member drove me to the hospital. I still have my tortoise. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Carol, I'm not sure if I would trade you, trying to sleep with the noisy fan vs. crickets chirping in the next room. Hrmm... Maybe I need to turn on a fan to drown out the cricket noise?


I would say I'll take the crickets but I don't know what I would be getting myself into. [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow, Lyn’s shocking news still has me reeling... Crazy world anymore, everyone is in a rush to go someplace, but no where important.

I still need to add the “log” project, final update.

Today, pouring down cold rain, sleet, some snow. More snow with accumulation as the day continues. For some odd reason I decided that I needed to make a wooden mallet. So, that has me occupied this morning. Nothing fancy and I’m winging the very fluid plan as I go. Material is Willow Oak that we trimmed last Summer from our own trees. It’s either make a mallet, or burn it next fire.

Willow Oak - *Quercus phellos*, the *willow oak*, is a North American species of a deciduous tree in the red oak group of oaks. It is native to the eastern and central United States from Long Island Sound south to northern Florida, and west to southernmost Illinois, Missouri, Oklahoma, and eastern Texas. It is most commonly found growing on lowland floodplains, often along streams, but rarely also in uplands with poor drainage, up to 400 meters (1,300 ft) altitude.
Ok, you wonder why a wooden mallet? 

*Wooden mallets* are usually used in carpentry to knock wooden pieces together, or to drive dowels or chisels. A wooden mallet will not deform the striking end of a metal tool, as most metal hammers would. It is also used to reduce the force driving the cutting edge of a chisel, giving better control.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!



Wow!! So glad you’re still here walking on this earth!! 
That just just so scary!!

Can’t you just put Lola in a container in your bedroom? Maybe a heating pad under it. Maybe they won’t know the pad is on. 

Shoot, if I was you, I would have stayed in the hospital and enjoy being waited on not to mention heal. 

You sound strong but take it easy.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much - once Lola is happy so will I be.





Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, Lyn’s shocking news still has me reeling... Crazy world anymore, everyone is in a rush to go someplace, but no where important.
> 
> I still need to add the “log” project, final update.
> 
> Today, pouring down cold rain, sleet, some snow. More snow with accumulation as the day continues. For some odd reason I decided that I needed to make a wooden mallet. So, that has me occupied this morning. Nothing fancy and I’m winging the very fluid plan as I go. Material is Willow Oak that we trimmed last Summer from our own trees. It’s either make a mallet, or burn it next fire.
> 
> Willow Oak - *Quercus phellos*, the *willow oak*, is a North American species of a deciduous tree in the red oak group of oaks. It is native to the eastern and central United States from Long Island Sound south to northern Florida, and west to southernmost Illinois, Missouri, Oklahoma, and eastern Texas. It is most commonly found growing on lowland floodplains, often along streams, but rarely also in uplands with poor drainage, up to 400 meters (1,300 ft) altitude.
> Ok, you wonder why a wooden mallet?
> 
> *Wooden mallets* are usually used in carpentry to knock wooden pieces together, or to drive dowels or chisels. A wooden mallet will not deform the striking end of a metal tool, as most metal hammers would. It is also used to reduce the force driving the cutting edge of a chisel, giving better control.


A good wooden mallet does beautifully on leather work also.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Hello, best wishes hopes and prayers to you and Lola. Most people and even family members don't understand that if you take a tortoise for a companion you did a lifetime commitment. You sound like me. When I fractured my kneecap at 6AM one day I just wrapped it. Then I made sure my animals had fresh food and water. You and I can't believe what I was doing. I even bought crutches to get out of going to the hospital. When a couple of beers didn't work I had to face facts. Thank God! I didn't have to have to have surgery because of my stubbornness. At around 4pm a family member drove me to the hospital. I still have my tortoise. I'll be thinking of you.


Thanks Cathy - yes my first thought after realising I'd been hit and hurt was how was I going to get home to see to Lola, utterly impossible of course when you're unable to move from the middle of the road and the only place I was going was A&E but he was my main concern. In fact after having gas and air to manipulate the Tibia back into place (before the steel plate in the Fibula) the doctor asked me who Lola was? So he must have been on my mind then!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, Lyn’s shocking news still has me reeling... Crazy world anymore, everyone is in a rush to go someplace, but no where important.
> 
> I still need to add the “log” project, final update.
> 
> Today, pouring down cold rain, sleet, some snow. More snow with accumulation as the day continues. For some odd reason I decided that I needed to make a wooden mallet. So, that has me occupied this morning. Nothing fancy and I’m winging the very fluid plan as I go. Material is Willow Oak that we trimmed last Summer from our own trees. It’s either make a mallet, or burn it next fire.
> 
> Willow Oak - *Quercus phellos*, the *willow oak*, is a North American species of a deciduous tree in the red oak group of oaks. It is native to the eastern and central United States from Long Island Sound south to northern Florida, and west to southernmost Illinois, Missouri, Oklahoma, and eastern Texas. It is most commonly found growing on lowland floodplains, often along streams, but rarely also in uplands with poor drainage, up to 400 meters (1,300 ft) altitude.
> Ok, you wonder why a wooden mallet?
> 
> *Wooden mallets* are usually used in carpentry to knock wooden pieces together, or to drive dowels or chisels. A wooden mallet will not deform the striking end of a metal tool, as most metal hammers would. It is also used to reduce the force driving the cutting edge of a chisel, giving better control.


You're right Mark - seems the bloke who hit me was in a rush for a KFC meal.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! So glad you’re still here walking on this earth!!
> That just just so scary!!
> 
> Can’t you just put Lola in a container in your bedroom? Maybe a heating pad under it. Maybe they won’t know the pad is on.
> 
> Shoot, if I was you, I would have stayed in the hospital and enjoy being waited on not to mention heal.
> 
> You sound strong but take it easy.


Thanks Kathy - yes I would still be on the ward if I didn't have to get home for Lola, but then again it was a very noisy with too confused old biddies that shouted and talked to themselves all night, so apart from when I had the op didn't sleep much at all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> A good wooden mallet does beautifully on leather work also.



Indeed, I needed to hit a piece of metal on a tool the other day, hmmm, metal on metal not good !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> You're right Mark - seems the bloke who hit me was in a rush for a KFC meal.



Fish-n-Chips or a Chip Butty I could TRY and understand. But KFC? :-(


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Fish-n-Chips or a Chip Butty I could TRY and understand. But KFC? :-(


I think he may have lost his appetite after hitting me and getting done by the police.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I think he may have lost his appetite after hitting me and getting done by the police.



So....in the end what all are your injuries?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> So....in the end what all are your injuries?


lI seems he pushed me with such force that my foot bent sideways which dislocated the Tibia - but they manipulated that back into place, but I broke the fibula which had to be repaired with a metal plate and screws and there is also ligament and muscle damage. Apart from that just bruising and abrasions down my right side and arm.
This and the way it is going to impact on my life is bad enough but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now so will see you all tomorrow I expect.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now so will see you all tomorrow I expect.
> Nos Da and take care.



Sleep well! You deserve it. Hope someone provided you with a weeeeeeee night cap or two.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathy - yes my first thought after realising I'd been hit and hurt was how was I going to get home to see to Lola, utterly impossible of course when you're unable to move from the middle of the road and the only place I was going was A&E but he was my main concern. In fact after having gas and air to manipulate the Tibia back into place (before the steel plate in the Fibula) the doctor asked me who Lola was? So he must have been on my mind then!


It's a really neat love. It's more like an inner strength to love a tortoise...


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!



Oh my goodness Lyn! That is awful. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you are able to sort out Lola xxx


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am slowly improving. The virus is losing its grip and I am a little fitter every day. Unfortunately the cough is no better and at times my ribs are aching. I don’t think I need antibiotics. Here in the UK, I need something worse than 4 days of coughing to get them, especially when I am on the mend in any case. Hopefully I won’t need them in future. 

Our local newspaper is greatly excited that we might get snow tonight. I shan’t be going out in it if we do. If there’s anything worthwhile I’ll take a photo from the conservatory


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am slowly improving. The virus is losing its grip and I am a little fitter every day. Unfortunately the cough is no better and at times my ribs are aching. I don’t think I need antibiotics. Here in the UK, I need something worse than 4 days of coughing to get them, especially when I am on the mend in any case. Hopefully I won’t need them in future.
> 
> Our local newspaper is greatly excited that we might get snow tonight. I shan’t be going out in it if we do. If there’s anything worthwhile I’ll take a photo from the conservatory




Well get better and get rid of that nasty “Yorkshire” Crud.....if not a bit south. Snowing here, just enough for everything to look nice. Our Snowdrops have put another coat on for the night.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> You're right Mark - seems the bloke who hit me was in a rush for a KFC meal.



Are you kidding me?!?! Jerk!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> My ribs are healing on schedule but my leg is giving me problems. Went and had a CT scan on the muscle to see if the way it was attached to my femur has ripped away. Will know Tues.


Ok went to the orthopedic surgeon today. Have a muscle that needs to be reattached and calcium buildup where I damaged the end of my femur. So I will be going under the knife. Next week my wife goes on a cruise starting in Singapore so I will have the operation towards the end of Feb.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am slowly improving. The virus is losing its grip and I am a little fitter every day. Unfortunately the cough is no better and at times my ribs are aching. I don’t think I need antibiotics. Here in the UK, I need something worse than 4 days of coughing to get them, especially when I am on the mend in any case. Hopefully I won’t need them in future.
> 
> Our local newspaper is greatly excited that we might get snow tonight. I shan’t be going out in it if we do. If there’s anything worthwhile I’ll take a photo from the conservatory


Whoo Hoo!! Linda is back. Now all is right with the world (well, almost, but at least Lyn is home and on the mend)


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok went to the orthopedic surgeon today. Have a muscle that needs to be reattached and calcium buildup where I damaged the end of my femur. So I will be going under the knife. Next week my wife goes on a cruise starting in Singapore so I will have the operation towards the end of Feb.


So they have to scrape off the calcium? In the meantime, until the end of February, you're in pain?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> So they have to scrape off the calcium? In the meantime, until the end of February, you're in pain?


Yes remove the calcium buildup and a bone spur and reattach part of the muscle. I have been in some kind of pain since the accident in 2015. So life goes on plus I have painkillers


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes remove the calcium buildup and a bone spur and reattach part of the muscle. I have been in some kind of pain since the accident in 2015. So life goes on plus I have painkillers


In defense of my wife she was going to cancel her trip but the trip planning started about a year ago and involves 7 of her lifelong girlfriends. I had to persuade her to still go. I have my mother in law here and a brother a mile away. Plus a new bottle of pain pills. Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Gang!
> So sweet of you to think of us!!!
> 
> Life has a way of shifting gears sometimes, and I'm still sort of involved in the general goings-on, and not much on TFO, but I still think of you all and love you and our shared passion for our critters.
> My 95-year old dad passed away on Dec 10. Although it's a sad thing, it's NOT A BAD THING. He had a very long life, a career that he LOVED and a large family. He was a WWII veteran (Navy) and had a lifetime of adventures. But he developed dementia about 15 years ago and changed to the point that there was NO quality left in his life: he had outlived his wife and all his friends, and the dementia robbed him of recognizing any of us reliably, very often. I've heard it said that "pneumonia is the old man's friend," and in his case it certainly was. He wan't sick long and those of us who were able, had time to fly down and say our goodbyes. (Please forgive me if I've already told you this..)
> The funeral was on Dec 29th, which made for a very strange Christmas season for us. But it was better to have it AFTER Christmas then right before. At the funeral home, before the coffin was sealed, I put a (wrapped) candy bar in his hand to "take with him" since he had a huge sweet tooth!  My brother, a retired Master Sergeant from the Army, placed one of his own medals in Dad's other hand, and saluted him. We were able to have military presence at his funeral: taps was played on a bugle, the coffin was draped with a flag which was folded and presented to my sister who had been his caregiver for so long. So we sent him off well.
> 
> Elsa is doing fine: We're doing our "brumation lite" where I let her sleep 2-3 days, then get her up for a soak and to eat. So all is well with her.
> Jacques is doing wonderfully. Since it's too cold outside to find earthworms (where DO they go in the winter, I wonder?) she's having to eat salmon mostly, so you KNOW she's content!!! I have tried a few more things: black soldier fly larva, blood worms, canned snails (removed from the shells) but, as expected, she continues to snub anything except salmon or earthworms. My little Diva!!!!
> 
> I have some new health issues which are reversible with some lifestyle and other changes, so I'm working very hard on that.
> 
> I expect to be back on the forum more regularly again in another couple of months or so.
> I think of you all fondly and lurk briefly, from time to time, but other things command my attention right now.
> 
> Hugs to all from Bea ("Moozillion"), Elsa and Jacques!



Hey Bea! I hate that you had such a difficult year and sure hope that this is much better for you. I am sure all your hard work will pay off... Hugs back to all of you!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone. I am just popping in to let everyone know I still exist. I need to catchup from post 129930 so that may take a while.
> 
> The trade show was very successful.
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little muffled; I put a face mask on to protect you all [emoji40] Unfortunately I was also successful at catching a virus of some sort - a fever and a dreadful cough. I am really struggling to sleep and my temperature is all over the place.
> 
> I’ll be back, but my brain really isn’t functioning at full capacity right now



I’m glad you still exist and had a successful trade show... I hope the virus leaves you quickly .. nothing worse than the sick misery [emoji20]. Read you soon! Take time to recharge!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji4]


.. from what I'm seeing the only happy things I'm seeing is happy survivors. So it is a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!



OMG Lyn.... that’s just horrible!! I wish there was something I could do for you... I don’t even know what to say.. I will pray for your comfort, peace of mind, and a speedy recovery. 
Hugs!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hello......it is me , always on the "run". SORRY ! Later maybe more but here the newest:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-young-greece-dog-now-living-in-germany.173012/



Hey Sabine! I’ve been wondering what was goin in with you!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everyone.
> I am in need of coffee again. Yesterday was super hot and for some reason my house likes to absorb the heat. So it was another night of sleeping with the fan on which makes me semi sleep. As it is noisy. So I don't feel as if I have had much sleep. Sigh I hate feeling tired and do not function properly when I do. Good thing I am not a soldier or doctor, as I would never make it.
> But the good news is that it is supposed to be cooler today with 30% chance of some rain around midnight. I'll take anything to cool things down a bit.
> I hope that everyone has an awesome day today.


I only wish we had your temps right now!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, be careful what you wish for!!
> My duvet day I was wanting on Saturday turned into a duvet weekend.
> While walking to a local DIY store on Saturday I was hit by a car as I was crossing the road.
> Some numpty tried to dash between the traffic to turn right into the road I was crossing and admitted he didn't see me in the middle of it. Witnesses said he sped around on the wrong side of the road too so he has been charged with driving without due care and attention.
> I was just suddenly aware of a car speeding towards me on my right then wallop - he knocked my legs from right under me. I was conscious but in hospital until last night having had surgery to have a plate screwed into the bone to fix it. I can't weight bear on ot for 3 - 6 weeks and they said it would be a good few months before it is healed.
> Otherwise OK just very shocked and the enormity of has just sunk in but it could have been much worse if it had been my hip or pelvis but it is still pretty debilitating.
> Being very independent I insisted on being brought home with crutches and a walking frame when they discharged me but realised I just can't cope so I am going to have to stay at my sisters. Which is very kind of her but such a hassle.
> My biggest concern is Lola. I can take him with me but sisters house is quite cold as they are pretty frugal with the heating, and he won't have the space he has here, so I am not sure how we can set him up yet.
> I suppose it will only be for about a month but they have suggested I get rid of him which is the last thing I would do.
> Anyway once I am settled I will try to pop in - I'm going to have plenty of time on my hands!
> Hope all is well with everyone else speak soon!


Oh No! I am glad you are otherwise ok. I could never get rid of my torts. That was not fare to ask you to. You are in my prayers


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, Lyn’s shocking news still has me reeling... Crazy world anymore, everyone is in a rush to go someplace, but no where important.
> 
> I still need to add the “log” project, final update.
> 
> Today, pouring down cold rain, sleet, some snow. More snow with accumulation as the day continues. For some odd reason I decided that I needed to make a wooden mallet. So, that has me occupied this morning. Nothing fancy and I’m winging the very fluid plan as I go. Material is Willow Oak that we trimmed last Summer from our own trees. It’s either make a mallet, or burn it next fire.
> 
> Willow Oak - *Quercus phellos*, the *willow oak*, is a North American species of a deciduous tree in the red oak group of oaks. It is native to the eastern and central United States from Long Island Sound south to northern Florida, and west to southernmost Illinois, Missouri, Oklahoma, and eastern Texas. It is most commonly found growing on lowland floodplains, often along streams, but rarely also in uplands with poor drainage, up to 400 meters (1,300 ft) altitude.
> Ok, you wonder why a wooden mallet?
> 
> *Wooden mallets* are usually used in carpentry to knock wooden pieces together, or to drive dowels or chisels. A wooden mallet will not deform the striking end of a metal tool, as most metal hammers would. It is also used to reduce the force driving the cutting edge of a chisel, giving better control.


I wish I had your talent and patience, It is a lost art of being able to make what you need yourself. Please keep your projects coming, I love reading about them.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! So glad you’re still here walking on this earth!!
> That just just so scary!!
> 
> Can’t you just put Lola in a container in your bedroom? Maybe a heating pad under it. Maybe they won’t know the pad is on.
> 
> Shoot, if I was you, I would have stayed in the hospital and enjoy being waited on not to mention heal.
> 
> You sound strong but take it easy.


What about putting Lola in hibernation? That way he won't be stressed and space and heating won't be an issue.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathy - yes my first thought after realising I'd been hit and hurt was how was I going to get home to see to Lola, utterly impossible of course when you're unable to move from the middle of the road and the only place I was going was A&E but he was my main concern. In fact after having gas and air to manipulate the Tibia back into place (before the steel plate in the Fibula) the doctor asked me who Lola was? So he must have been on my mind then!


Oh shame. So what did the doc say when you told him that Lola was a tort?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think he may have lost his appetite after hitting me and getting done by the police.


What happens to him now and does he have to pay for your medical expenses?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now so will see you all tomorrow I expect.
> Nos Da and take care.


You take care as well Lyn. Don't worry it will all come right and a solution will be found for Lola.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am slowly improving. The virus is losing its grip and I am a little fitter every day. Unfortunately the cough is no better and at times my ribs are aching. I don’t think I need antibiotics. Here in the UK, I need something worse than 4 days of coughing to get them, especially when I am on the mend in any case. Hopefully I won’t need them in future.
> 
> Our local newspaper is greatly excited that we might get snow tonight. I shan’t be going out in it if we do. If there’s anything worthwhile I’ll take a photo from the conservatory


Glad you are on the mend Linda. Welcome back


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji4]


Happy Wednesday Noel.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok went to the orthopedic surgeon today. Have a muscle that needs to be reattached and calcium buildup where I damaged the end of my femur. So I will be going under the knife. Next week my wife goes on a cruise starting in Singapore so I will have the operation towards the end of Feb.


Oh dear. I hope that they can sort it all out. Good Luck with the operation. And lucky wife, I wouldn't mind going on holiday, maybe not on a cruise, I am too scared the ship might sink and I will be eaten by sharks.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I only wish we had your temps right now!


if only we could perfect the art of sharing weather. Then we could have perfect weather all around the world.


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday Everyone,
A lot of pain and not feeling well going on in the CDR lately. Although there is some good news as well. Like Sabine's cute little dog (the newest addition to her household), Linda is back and on the mend. Lyn still has a way to go and we need to try and think of a solution for Lola. And Ray having to wait for the end of Feb to start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.

Sjoe, it seems that 2019 is not starting off too well. But I am going to believe that if we all think positive thoughts and have positive attitudes then some positivity will start to come back to us. 

So with that in mind:




Unless you are Mark of course as it always seems to be raining over there.




And this one is for all the champions in the CDR (each and every one of you)


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What about putting Lola in hibernation? That way he won't be stressed and space and heating won't be an issue.


Lola is a Leopard Tortoise. Leos cannot hibernate... and they're huge so "moving their enclosure" is not exactly straightforward


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Lola is a Leopard Tortoise. Leos cannot hibernate... and they're huge so "moving their enclosure" is not exactly straightforward


aahhh. Pity. Oh well back to the drawing board then.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I had a shocking night's sleep last night thanks to my cough. I had to put the heating on in thr end and the additional warmth helped me to stop coughing. I guess we will be running the central heating 24/7 for a few days.

It was very cold out last night, but the snow was negligible by even Kent standards. We have have had frosts this winter that have made things whiter 

I am feeling very frustrated. I want to move around and do things without coughing.... and a full night's sleep would be amazing.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a shocking night's sleep last night thanks to my cough. I had to put the heating on in thr end and the additional warmth helped me to stop coughing. I guess we will be running the central heating 24/7 for a few days.
> 
> It was very cold out last night, but the snow was negligible by even Kent standards. We have have had frosts this winter that have made things whiter
> 
> I am feeling very frustrated. I want to move around and do things without coughing.... and a full night's sleep would be amazing.


An old wives tale advises that you rub vicks vapo rub on your back, chest and the bottom of your feet. But you must then make sure those areas stay covered with socks, and or pajamas and that is supposed to help with coughing. I feel for you as there is nothing worse than being kept up at night with coughing.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok went to the orthopedic surgeon today. Have a muscle that needs to be reattached and calcium buildup where I damaged the end of my femur. So I will be going under the knife. Next week my wife goes on a cruise starting in Singapore so I will have the operation towards the end of Feb.



You keep us posted on that so I can send prayers n good vibes your way! I will anyway of course [emoji847] also, tell wifey that we would love to see some good pics from that cruise!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> In defense of my wife she was going to cancel her trip but the trip planning started about a year ago and involves 7 of her lifelong girlfriends. I had to persuade her to still go. I have my mother in law here and a brother a mile away. Plus a new bottle of pain pills. Lol



I’m sure your accident affected both of you greatly.. sometimes it’s really hard to make sense of God’s plan for us... but I think as long as you know it’s there, your burden will be less..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Everyone,
> A lot of pain and not feeling well going on in the CDR lately. Although there is some good news as well. Like Sabine's cute little dog (the newest addition to her household), Linda is back and on the mend. Lyn still has a way to go and we need to try and think of a solution for Lola. And Ray having to wait for the end of Feb to start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Sjoe, it seems that 2019 is not starting off too well. But I am going to believe that if we all think positive thoughts and have positive attitudes then some positivity will start to come back to us.
> 
> So with that in mind:
> 
> View attachment 263569
> 
> 
> Unless you are Mark of course as it always seems to be raining over there.
> 
> View attachment 263571
> 
> 
> And this one is for all the champions in the CDR (each and every one of you)
> 
> View attachment 263573



Well said Carol!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've missed seeing you in here Sabine.


I know.... But working, my animals and the new dog hasn`t left much time for being here. SORRY !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> An old wives tale advises that you rub vicks vapo rub on your back, chest and the bottom of your feet. But you must then make sure those areas stay covered with socks, and or pajamas and that is supposed to help with coughing. I feel for you as there is nothing worse than being kept up at night with coughing.



I would vouch that this works.. I use it often on my son my mother used it on us kids and it’s pretty quick relief. I don’t put it on our feet though [emoji16] if I’m really stopped up, I’ll even dab the tip of my nose.. clears the nasal passages..


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Oh my goodness Lyn! That is awful. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you are able to sort out Lola xxx


@Lyn W 
Oh, I am so sorry to hear what had happend to you. I am wishing you a speedy recovery. I would take Lola but I am too far away. Maybe you can start a thread here on TFO if there is someone from England that can take care of Lola until you are at home again ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @Lyn W
> Oh, I am so sorry to hear what had happend to you. I am wishing you a speedy recovery. I would take Lola but I am too far away. Maybe you can start a thread here on TFO if there is someone from England that can take care of Lola until you are at home again ?


Good idea Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> What about putting Lola in hibernation? That way he won't be stressed and space and heating won't be an issue.


Lola cannot hibernate. A leopard tortoise is not used to hibernation like a sulcata or star tortoise too. Lola would die when someone would try to hibernate him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all

Our little snow squall has come and gone dropping a solid two inches of frozen snow. None stuck in the trees, so it’s just frosty white on the ground. BUT, the cold polar vortex is moving in across the US mid-Weet and now North East. A good day for most ppl to stay home from work and school.

Ive filled up the birdfeeders and can already hear the Blue Jays cackling in the woods as they line up like airliners to a frozen runway.

Hope everyone can get strong, be strong and GET WELL!


----------



## Maro2Bear

The Tree Project - A Quick Review & Summary

As many recall, a few weeks back following one of our Winter wind and snow storms,wifey and I went for a nice brisk walk about our local National Wildlife Refuge. During the course of our stroll, we noted a tree had fallen across the trail but had been sawed up by park staff.

They cut this tree into a few pieces and just left along the trail. Not sure exactly the tree type. Not pine, not beech or birch, but could be a type of oak or a maple. I looked at the pieces and thought we could make something other than firewood.





The Logs as They Fell Waiting for a Project

After completing our nice walk about the refuge, we headed home, only to return the next day with the goal to look more closely at finding a good project log. We identified one that didnt have too many knots, wasnt too thin, or too heavy. Lugged it home in a backpack we brought to carry the log.

Now the fun could begin as the log sat waiting in the project room.



Log Awaiting

Cut the ends off to straighten them up a bit, and mounted to the faceplate for our lathe. Yes, we were going to make some type of vessel from this old forgotten log.



Sliced in Half

I had not used my lathe in some time for many reasons. Kayaking, gardening, Sully, travel, no wood, etc.....so thought this old piece of FREE wood would be a good refamiliarization with the lathe (and tools).



Mounted and Ready to Turn




Turning Log


After a few hours of turning and sanding and “project design” we settled on a nice simple solid bowl shape.



Spinning Away

Since this piece of log was “end grain” based on how I cut and mounted, I didnt want to risk some risky maneuver or breakage. So the simple bowl shape was great. Wifey got to use all the tools and did a lot of the roughing out!



Sanding the Bottom

In the end we applied a nice Walnut Stain tung oil followed by a beeswax finish. With the wood being fresh, not kiln dried, a very liberal amount of wax was applied. We’re hoping it dries slowly and doesnt crack too much! *The End*




The Tree to Bowl Project


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The Tree Project - A Quick Review & Summary
> 
> As many recall, a few weeks back following one of our Winter wind and snow storms,wifey and I went for a nice brisk walk about our local National Wildlife Refuge. During the course of our stroll, we noted a tree had fallen across the trail but had been sawed up by park staff.
> 
> They cut this tree into a few pieces and just left along the trail. Not sure exactly the tree type. Not pine, not beech or birch, but could be a type of oak or a maple. I looked at the pieces and thought we could make something other than firewood.
> 
> View attachment 263578
> View attachment 263579
> View attachment 263580
> 
> The Logs as They Fell Waiting for a Project
> 
> After completing our nice walk about the refuge, we headed home, only to return the next day with the goal to look more closely at finding a good project log. We identified one that didnt have too many knots, wasnt too thin, or too heavy. Lugged it home in a backpack we brought to carry the log.
> 
> Now the fun could begin as the log sat waiting in the project room.
> 
> View attachment 263581
> 
> Log Awaiting
> 
> Cut the ends off to straighten them up a bit, and mounted to the faceplate for our lathe. Yes, we were going to make some type of vessel from this old forgotten log.
> 
> View attachment 263582
> 
> Sliced in Half
> 
> I had not used my lathe in some time for many reasons. Kayaking, gardening, Sully, travel, no wood, etc.....so thought this old piece of FREE wood would be a good refamiliarization with the lathe (and tools).
> 
> View attachment 263583
> 
> Mounted and Ready to Turn
> 
> 
> View attachment 263584
> 
> Turning Log
> 
> 
> After a few hours of turning and sanding and “project design” we settled on a nice simple solid bowl shape.
> 
> View attachment 263585
> 
> Spinning Away
> 
> Since this piece of log was “end grain” based on how I cut and mounted, I didnt want to risk some risky maneuver or breakage. So the simple bowl shape was great. Wifey got to use all the tools and did a lot of the roughing out!
> 
> View attachment 263586
> 
> Sanding the Bottom
> 
> In the end we applied a nice Walnut Stain tung oil followed by a beeswax finish. With the wood being fresh, not kiln dried, a very liberal amount of wax was applied. We’re hoping it dries slowly and doesnt crack too much! *The End*
> 
> 
> View attachment 263587
> 
> The Tree to Bowl Project



Luv this


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny and bright - frosty cold a hint of Snow. The birds have been busy. Supposed to get blustery later this afternoon. It’s time to check out Goose Pond.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> The Tree Project - A Quick Review & Summary
> 
> As many recall, a few weeks back following one of our Winter wind and snow storms,wifey and I went for a nice brisk walk about our local National Wildlife Refuge. During the course of our stroll, we noted a tree had fallen across the trail but had been sawed up by park staff.
> 
> They cut this tree into a few pieces and just left along the trail. Not sure exactly the tree type. Not pine, not beech or birch, but could be a type of oak or a maple. I looked at the pieces and thought we could make something other than firewood.
> 
> View attachment 263578
> View attachment 263579
> View attachment 263580
> 
> The Logs as They Fell Waiting for a Project
> 
> After completing our nice walk about the refuge, we headed home, only to return the next day with the goal to look more closely at finding a good project log. We identified one that didnt have too many knots, wasnt too thin, or too heavy. Lugged it home in a backpack we brought to carry the log.
> 
> Now the fun could begin as the log sat waiting in the project room.
> 
> View attachment 263581
> 
> Log Awaiting
> 
> Cut the ends off to straighten them up a bit, and mounted to the faceplate for our lathe. Yes, we were going to make some type of vessel from this old forgotten log.
> 
> View attachment 263582
> 
> Sliced in Half
> 
> I had not used my lathe in some time for many reasons. Kayaking, gardening, Sully, travel, no wood, etc.....so thought this old piece of FREE wood would be a good refamiliarization with the lathe (and tools).
> 
> View attachment 263583
> 
> Mounted and Ready to Turn
> 
> 
> View attachment 263584
> 
> Turning Log
> 
> 
> After a few hours of turning and sanding and “project design” we settled on a nice simple solid bowl shape.
> 
> View attachment 263585
> 
> Spinning Away
> 
> Since this piece of log was “end grain” based on how I cut and mounted, I didnt want to risk some risky maneuver or breakage. So the simple bowl shape was great. Wifey got to use all the tools and did a lot of the roughing out!
> 
> View attachment 263586
> 
> Sanding the Bottom
> 
> In the end we applied a nice Walnut Stain tung oil followed by a beeswax finish. With the wood being fresh, not kiln dried, a very liberal amount of wax was applied. We’re hoping it dries slowly and doesnt crack too much! *The End*
> 
> 
> View attachment 263587
> 
> The Tree to Bowl Project



I’m in love with that Tree Bowl!!

Funny thing is, I always buy them as wedding gifts but I have never bought one for myself.


----------



## Momof4

The Arctic blast is no joke!
It’s crazy cold and dangerous out there!!!
230 million effected!!

So glad I live in California!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I hope that they can sort it all out. Good Luck with the operation. And lucky wife, I wouldn't mind going on holiday, maybe not on a cruise, I am too scared the ship might sink and I will be eaten by sharks.


Me too. I would never go on an ocean cruise. However, we have a commercial showing Viking River Cruises, and that looks VERY interesting to me. I'd love to try that one.


----------



## DanB

Going on a 11 Day Med cruise in Sep, can't wait.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I would never go on an ocean cruise. However, we have a commercial showing Viking River Cruises, and that looks VERY interesting to me. I'd love to try that one.



I’ve never been on a cruise. Part of me wants too but the other part feels like Carrol does! 
I’m also afraid of all the E. coli outbreaks!!

My friend has been on like 30 cruises around the world and loved all of them!! 

The Alaskan cruise interest me but then again, Titanic is always in the back of my mind!!


----------



## DanB

Went on a 14 day Alaskan Cruise Tour, It was OUTSTANDING, totally breathtaking. If you ever get the chance to go on one, do it.


----------



## Momof4

@CarolM
Didn’t mean to misspell your name! I was speaking not typing.


----------



## Momof4

DanB said:


> Went on a 14 day Alaskan Cruise Tour, It was OUTSTANDING, totally breathtaking. If you ever get the chance to go on one, do it.



Did you do the interior? 
Can you share a few pics?


----------



## DanB

Vancouver to Whittier then 4 days up into Denali National park.

Link to pics.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I would never go on an ocean cruise. However, we have a commercial showing Viking River Cruises, and that looks VERY interesting to me. I'd love to try that one.



Viking Cruises - the picture of a cruise that sticks in most people’s brain is when they sail down the Danube...in front of Hungarian Parliament. Budapest is a great visit, and I was lucky to have visited/worked there a few times for a month at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me too. I would never go on an ocean cruise. However, we have a commercial showing Viking River Cruises, and that looks VERY interesting to me. I'd love to try that one.


That sounds like something do-able to me as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Lola cannot hibernate. A leopard tortoise is not used to hibernation like a sulcata or star tortoise too. Lola would die when someone would try to hibernate him.


Yip so Linda also mentioned as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The Tree Project - A Quick Review & Summary
> 
> As many recall, a few weeks back following one of our Winter wind and snow storms,wifey and I went for a nice brisk walk about our local National Wildlife Refuge. During the course of our stroll, we noted a tree had fallen across the trail but had been sawed up by park staff.
> 
> They cut this tree into a few pieces and just left along the trail. Not sure exactly the tree type. Not pine, not beech or birch, but could be a type of oak or a maple. I looked at the pieces and thought we could make something other than firewood.
> 
> View attachment 263578
> View attachment 263579
> View attachment 263580
> 
> The Logs as They Fell Waiting for a Project
> 
> After completing our nice walk about the refuge, we headed home, only to return the next day with the goal to look more closely at finding a good project log. We identified one that didnt have too many knots, wasnt too thin, or too heavy. Lugged it home in a backpack we brought to carry the log.
> 
> Now the fun could begin as the log sat waiting in the project room.
> 
> View attachment 263581
> 
> Log Awaiting
> 
> Cut the ends off to straighten them up a bit, and mounted to the faceplate for our lathe. Yes, we were going to make some type of vessel from this old forgotten log.
> 
> View attachment 263582
> 
> Sliced in Half
> 
> I had not used my lathe in some time for many reasons. Kayaking, gardening, Sully, travel, no wood, etc.....so thought this old piece of FREE wood would be a good refamiliarization with the lathe (and tools).
> 
> View attachment 263583
> 
> Mounted and Ready to Turn
> 
> 
> View attachment 263584
> 
> Turning Log
> 
> 
> After a few hours of turning and sanding and “project design” we settled on a nice simple solid bowl shape.
> 
> View attachment 263585
> 
> Spinning Away
> 
> Since this piece of log was “end grain” based on how I cut and mounted, I didnt want to risk some risky maneuver or breakage. So the simple bowl shape was great. Wifey got to use all the tools and did a lot of the roughing out!
> 
> View attachment 263586
> 
> Sanding the Bottom
> 
> In the end we applied a nice Walnut Stain tung oil followed by a beeswax finish. With the wood being fresh, not kiln dried, a very liberal amount of wax was applied. We’re hoping it dries slowly and doesnt crack too much! *The End*
> 
> 
> View attachment 263587
> 
> The Tree to Bowl Project


Wow. That is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m in love with that Tree Bowl!!
> 
> Funny thing is, I always buy them as wedding gifts but I have never bought one for myself.


Then it is time for you to buy one for yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The Arctic blast is no joke!
> It’s crazy cold and dangerous out there!!!
> 230 million effected!!
> 
> So glad I live in California!!


Shame.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Afternoon All

Just de-thawing after our frosty morning walk at the Refuge.


----------



## CarolM

DanB said:


> Going on a 11 Day Med cruise in Sep, can't wait.


Oohh. Good luck. Hope the time flies to get you to the cruise take off and takes long when you are on the cruise.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ve never been on a cruise. Part of me wants too but the other part feels like Carrol does!
> I’m also afraid of all the E. coli outbreaks!!
> 
> My friend has been on like 30 cruises around the world and loved all of them!!
> 
> The Alaskan cruise interest me but then again, Titanic is always in the back of my mind!!


Whahaha. Exactly.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @CarolM
> Didn’t mean to misspell your name! I was speaking not typing.


No worries. Just took it as a typo. [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Euro News “ No Comment”


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. So what did the doc say when you told him that Lola was a tort?


The first thing my doctors ask me (at 65 years old) is " do you know to wash your hands?" You could get salmonella. I'm thinking yea and after I cut up a chicken to fry, I wash my hands then too. I did however figure out how to kiss my tortoise on his little pumpkin head.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some pine...and ice crystals.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It does not happen unless you post a pic. Just saying.......


Origami penguin :


----------



## DanB

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Origami penguin :
> View attachment 263635



Outstanding


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Happy New Year to you too Adam, Wifey and Tidgy, with all good wishes for a happy and healthy 2019!


I understand that you've been throwing yourself in front of speeding traffic, spent time in a luxury hospital suite and are now holidaying with your sister. 
Please be careful and get well soon, Lyn. 
And I am rather worried about the Lola situation; a solution there must be! 
Love to you both.
What a dreadful thing to happen.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DanB said:


> Vancouver to Whittier then 4 days up into Denali National park.
> 
> Link to pics.



Any links to non FB pix?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Happy new year Adam!!
> @Tidgy’s Dad
> I look forward to more of your astounding Origami creations!!


Your wish is my command. 
Even with failing eyesight, this one should be easy to make out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bee62 said:


> Happy new year for you, wifey and Tidgy too.


How are you, ccl Bee?
Very much hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Gillian M said:


> Thanks, Adam.
> 
> Wishing you, Wifey and Tidgy a happy and prosperous new year!


Hope it's been a good one for you both so far!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The CDR Hall of Fame stuff! Happy New Year, Adam! [emoji173]️


The new one's even better! 
Hello, Lena, hope all's happy in your world.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Finally! I’d love a cup too, please! [emoji173]️


Coming right up! 
Milk?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Happy New Year, Adam! Although I may have said it already in my attempt to catch up...
> [emoji173]️[emoji23]


You did.
But Happy New Year again to you as well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Oh I didn’t. You did. [emoji849][emoji23]


Oh, i though you did.
Well, it was a long time ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Hay...do I get a point? Thanks in advance. Lol


Have one and three quarter points.
And welcome to the Cold Dark Room, rather belatedly. 
I'm sure the Roommates have offered you a coffee and explained all about Pirates and Armadillos etc. 
Wibble.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Happy Friday all,
> 
> Yesterday being the last day of my leave was horrible. so many things went wrong. So I am ignoring yesterday....it did not happen.
> 
> Started work again today, and thank goodness it is Friday. I have 30 minutes to go then I can go home and it is weekend. Good way to get back into working. sort of takes the shock out of having to come back to work after my leave.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday so far.
> 
> I miss @JoesMum and @Tidgy's Dad and a few other people. We haven't seen @Lyn W for a while - I wonder if her school kids have kidnapped her? There are a few others missing as well. And I wonder how they are all doing? What was Dan's user name again was it not @Dan42? @Bambam1989 How is the art projects and moving etc going?
> @Moozillion How are Elsa and Jacques doing? @Laura1412 How is your torts and your back?


Hi, Carol! 
Thanks for missing me! 
Doing great here, thanks, though it's nearly the end of January already.
How time flies.
Though it seems to be only the 29th as one day didn't happen.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

DanB said:


> Outstanding


Thank you sir! 
I am an artist at heart, perhaps i have missed my calling.
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room where it's Cold and Dark but the folk are warm and light-hearted. 
Except the meerkats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Any links to non FB pix?


Hello, Mark, hope everything's hunky dory!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263636


Happy Wednesday, Noel! 
Life's Good, I hope?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh no. Does this mean 5000 old catch-up posts?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Roommates, it is I, Batman! 
Love to you all and i'll pop back in a bit!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh no. Does this mean 5000 old catch-up posts?


Not today, but at some point, I guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh no. Does this mean 5000 old catch-up posts?


And what do you mean, "Ogh no" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popped in to wish Lyn a speedy recovery, take care all! 
To Infinity And Beyond ! ! ! ! ! !
That was Batman, wasn't it?


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick pix of our Sully out having dinner


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, Kathy! @Momof4 
I can see you!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have one and three quarter points.
> And welcome to the Cold Dark Room, rather belatedly.
> I'm sure the Roommates have offered you a coffee and explained all about Pirates and Armadillos etc.
> Wibble.


Hello Tidgys Dad. Yea they did warm up the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Hello Tidgys Dad. Yea they did warm up the CDR.


Figuratively, I hope, it's got to stay Cold in here! 
Nice to meet you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy Wednesday, Noel!
> Life's Good, I hope?



Hi Adam [emoji851]
Life is indeed good.
I hope things are going well for you [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popped in to wish Lyn a speedy recovery, take care all!
> To Infinity And Beyond ! ! ! ! ! !
> That was Batman, wasn't it?


Have fun with the meerkats...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Meerkat tracks spotted!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Figuratively, I hope, it's got to stay Cold in here!
> Nice to meet you.


Same to you.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> if only we could perfect the art of sharing weather. Then we could have perfect weather all around the world.


I need heat. and I was really trying not to complain about how cold it is..


----------



## Maro2Bear

A meerkant variant spotted..


----------



## AZtortMom

what is a Jedi’s favorite Italian desert?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am slowly improving. The virus is losing its grip and I am a little fitter every day. Unfortunately the cough is no better and at times my ribs are aching. I don’t think I need antibiotics. Here in the UK, I need something worse than 4 days of coughing to get them, especially when I am on the mend in any case. Hopefully I won’t need them in future.
> 
> Our local newspaper is greatly excited that we might get snow tonight. I shan’t be going out in it if we do. If there’s anything worthwhile I’ll take a photo from the conservatory


Glad you're on the mend but sorry that the cough is still hanging around - it takes ages to get rid of. Just rest and make sure you don't go out building any snowmen this weekend.
I'm dreading the snow as I have to go to orthopedic clinic on Friday and don't know how I'll get there. I haven't moved to my sisters yet and I'm really nervous about using a zimmer or crutches outdoors - especially if it's icy. I'm fine in the house and managing to get from room to room; it's hard work but I'm getting used to it. My sister also doesn't like to drive on the snow and ice either so I'm hoping I can get an ambulance with a wheelchair. This is an absolute nightmare for me having to rely on other people it's not something I've ever done. Hopefully there won't be a lot of snow and it won't last. I do feel sorry for our friends in the US who are suffering that dreadful freeze - keep safe anyone who's affected!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok went to the orthopedic surgeon today. Have a muscle that needs to be reattached and calcium buildup where I damaged the end of my femur. So I will be going under the knife. Next week my wife goes on a cruise starting in Singapore so I will have the operation towards the end of Feb.


I do sympathise with you and shouldn't complain - your injuries sound so much worse than mine. Take care!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes remove the calcium buildup and a bone spur and reattach part of the muscle. I have been in some kind of pain since the accident in 2015. So life goes on plus I have painkillers


Oh my goodness 4 years of it!
How on earth do you cope?
My injury is a mere scratch compared to yours!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> OMG Lyn.... that’s just horrible!! I wish there was something I could do for you... I don’t even know what to say.. I will pray for your comfort, peace of mind, and a speedy recovery.
> Hugs!!!!


Thanks Heather, these things are sent to try us but all prayers gratefully accepted, I'm sure they'll help!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I do sympathise with you and shouldn't complain - your injuries sound so much worse than mine. Take care!


Injuries suck no matter what it is or who has them. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Oh No! I am glad you are otherwise ok. I could never get rid of my torts. That was not fare to ask you to. You are in my prayers


Thanks Cheryl, they don't understand why Lola's welfare comes before everything else and sometimes I don't understand it myself - all I know is I would never just give him up because of my problems.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure your accident affected both of you greatly.. sometimes it’s really hard to make sense of God’s plan for us... but I think as long as you know it’s there, your burden will be less..


Yes it has affected us both. My wife has been my lifesaver. If not for her I would have screwed up my recovery. I know how I am. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> What about putting Lola in hibernation? That way he won't be stressed and space and heating won't be an issue.


Not possible with Lola unfortunately but thanks Carol, for thinking of solutions for me.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. So what did the doc say when you told him that Lola was a tort?


He just laughed, then probably wrote that I'm possibly a psychiatric case on my notes!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> What happens to him now and does he have to pay for your medical expenses?


Fortunately we have the NHS here so free treatment, but if I have to get specialist equipment to help with mobility for a while or pay for any help then I could maybe claim from his insurance......providing he has insurance of course.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Everyone,
> A lot of pain and not feeling well going on in the CDR lately. Although there is some good news as well. Like Sabine's cute little dog (the newest addition to her household), Linda is back and on the mend. Lyn still has a way to go and we need to try and think of a solution for Lola. And Ray having to wait for the end of Feb to start seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Sjoe, it seems that 2019 is not starting off too well. But I am going to believe that if we all think positive thoughts and have positive attitudes then some positivity will start to come back to us.
> 
> So with that in mind:
> 
> View attachment 263569
> 
> 
> Unless you are Mark of course as it always seems to be raining over there.
> 
> View attachment 263571
> 
> 
> And this one is for all the champions in the CDR (each and every one of you)
> 
> View attachment 263573


Some very inspiring comments there Carol, thank you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I hope that they can sort it all out. Good Luck with the operation. And lucky wife, I wouldn't mind going on holiday, maybe not on a cruise, I am too scared the ship might sink and I will be eaten by sharks.


Thank you.
Wouldn't it be ironic if you sank and were eaten by a sea turtle. Lol


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I had a shocking night's sleep last night thanks to my cough. I had to put the heating on in thr end and the additional warmth helped me to stop coughing. I guess we will be running the central heating 24/7 for a few days.
> 
> It was very cold out last night, but the snow was negligible by even Kent standards. We have have had frosts this winter that have made things whiter
> 
> I am feeling very frustrated. I want to move around and do things without coughing.... and a full night's sleep would be amazing.


Hope you have a better night tonight Linda, there is nothing worse than being kept awake by a cough - it is exhausting! My sisters swear by Night Nurse to help with all cough symptoms, but I've not tried it myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> @Lyn W
> Oh, I am so sorry to hear what had happend to you. I am wishing you a speedy recovery. I would take Lola but I am too far away. Maybe you can start a thread here on TFO if there is someone from England that can take care of Lola until you are at home again ?


Thanks Sabine, I would just worry about him if he was too far away. 
Good to see you popping in.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Oh my goodness 4 years of it!
> How on earth do you cope?
> My injury is a mere scratch compared to yours!


The injuries were numerous but I also had a death experience with a medication. They had notified my family I would be dead in 24hrs. By the grace of God I am still here. Luckily I was in a coma for all that. So I have a better look on life and by the Grace of God have had a positive attitude .


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Our little snow squall has come and gone dropping a solid two inches of frozen snow. None stuck in the trees, so it’s just frosty white on the ground. BUT, the cold polar vortex is moving in across the US mid-Weet and now North East. A good day for most ppl to stay home from work and school.
> 
> Ive filled up the birdfeeders and can already hear the Blue Jays cackling in the woods as they line up like airliners to a frozen runway.
> 
> Hope everyone can get strong, be strong and GET WELL!


Say warm Mark.
I bet my little garden birds are wondering where there their food is, and just when they need it the most.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The Tree Project - A Quick Review & Summary
> 
> As many recall, a few weeks back following one of our Winter wind and snow storms,wifey and I went for a nice brisk walk about our local National Wildlife Refuge. During the course of our stroll, we noted a tree had fallen across the trail but had been sawed up by park staff.
> 
> They cut this tree into a few pieces and just left along the trail. Not sure exactly the tree type. Not pine, not beech or birch, but could be a type of oak or a maple. I looked at the pieces and thought we could make something other than firewood.
> 
> View attachment 263578
> View attachment 263579
> View attachment 263580
> 
> The Logs as They Fell Waiting for a Project
> 
> After completing our nice walk about the refuge, we headed home, only to return the next day with the goal to look more closely at finding a good project log. We identified one that didnt have too many knots, wasnt too thin, or too heavy. Lugged it home in a backpack we brought to carry the log.
> 
> Now the fun could begin as the log sat waiting in the project room.
> 
> View attachment 263581
> 
> Log Awaiting
> 
> Cut the ends off to straighten them up a bit, and mounted to the faceplate for our lathe. Yes, we were going to make some type of vessel from this old forgotten log.
> 
> View attachment 263582
> 
> Sliced in Half
> 
> I had not used my lathe in some time for many reasons. Kayaking, gardening, Sully, travel, no wood, etc.....so thought this old piece of FREE wood would be a good refamiliarization with the lathe (and tools).
> 
> View attachment 263583
> 
> Mounted and Ready to Turn
> 
> 
> View attachment 263584
> 
> Turning Log
> 
> 
> After a few hours of turning and sanding and “project design” we settled on a nice simple solid bowl shape.
> 
> View attachment 263585
> 
> Spinning Away
> 
> Since this piece of log was “end grain” based on how I cut and mounted, I didnt want to risk some risky maneuver or breakage. So the simple bowl shape was great. Wifey got to use all the tools and did a lot of the roughing out!
> 
> View attachment 263586
> 
> Sanding the Bottom
> 
> In the end we applied a nice Walnut Stain tung oil followed by a beeswax finish. With the wood being fresh, not kiln dried, a very liberal amount of wax was applied. We’re hoping it dries slowly and doesnt crack too much! *The End*
> 
> 
> View attachment 263587
> 
> The Tree to Bowl Project


That is beautiful!
Brilliant work!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> The Arctic blast is no joke!
> It’s crazy cold and dangerous out there!!!
> 230 million effected!!
> 
> So glad I live in California!!


They showed it on the UK news tonight it looks dreadful, I'm so glad we don't get temps that low.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Origami penguin :
> View attachment 263635


Ummmm.......................................maybe I need new glasses!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand that you've been throwing yourself in front of speeding traffic, spent time in a luxury hospital suite and are now holidaying with your sister.
> Please be careful and get well soon, Lyn.
> And I am rather worried about the Lola situation; a solution there must be!
> Love to you both.
> What a dreadful thing to happen.


Thanks Adam, I like to live dangerously! 
Lola is a big concern for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popped in to wish Lyn a speedy recovery, take care all!
> To Infinity And Beyond ! ! ! ! ! !
> That was Batman, wasn't it?


Thanks Adam, so it takes me being hit by a car to drag you back? 
I'll have to do it more often!
Always great to see you, and thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> The injuries were numerous but I also had a death experience with a medication. They had notified my family I would be dead in 24hrs. By the grace of God I am still here. Luckily I was in a coma for all that. So I have a better look on life and by the Grace of God have had a positive attitude .


Oh my goodness! You certainly have been through the mill and how scary for you and your family.
When you have a brush with death like that I should think every day is a blessing and it certainly puts everything in perspective.
So glad you are still here to tell the tale.


----------



## Lyn W

Stay safe everyone and those affected by the low temps keep warm and hopefully the cold, ice and snow will soon be gone.
Hope everyone suffering with colds or in some other way feels better soon too. 
See you tomorrow
Nos Da for now!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Euro News “ No Comment”
> 
> View attachment 263633



A picture is worth a thousand words.. maybe more in this case[emoji16]. Too bad you couldn’t get the deer in the pic as well.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Origami penguin :
> View attachment 263635



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Any links to non FB pix?



I don’t FB either and I sure love checking out other places. I have to live vicariously through everyone else’s pics... ( not that I’m complaining)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh no. Does this mean 5000 old catch-up posts?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates, it is I, Batman!
> Love to you all and i'll pop back in a bit!



Hello Adam!!! We are always in need of a super hero, but me thinks you ain’t so bad your self!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popped in to wish Lyn a speedy recovery, take care all!
> To Infinity And Beyond ! ! ! ! ! !
> That was Batman, wasn't it?



Buzz light year deary


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Meerkat tracks spotted!
> 
> View attachment 263647



Ooooh for real..... what could it be???


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A meerkant variant spotted..
> 
> View attachment 263648



NOT


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Heather, these things are sent to try us but all prayers gratefully accepted, I'm sure they'll help!



I agree and respect you much for the positive outlook... BUT IT STILL SUCKS MAJOR!!! It’s very hard to see “that plan” I like to refer to so much in situations like these but I will sure be praying!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> He just laughed, then probably wrote that I'm possibly a psychiatric case on my notes!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]shows his credibility


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Fortunately we have the NHS here so free treatment, but if I have to get specialist equipment to help with mobility for a while or pay for any help then I could maybe claim from his insurance......providing he has insurance of course.



You haven’t found this out yet?? LYN, you must be a damn saint.... there are few and far between who wouldn’t just love a reason to sue someone with a fraction of a reason that you have!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> The injuries were numerous but I also had a death experience with a medication. They had notified my family I would be dead in 24hrs. By the grace of God I am still here. Luckily I was in a coma for all that. So I have a better look on life and by the Grace of God have had a positive attitude .



I hope you share that with many! I’m so proud for you


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy! @Momof4
> I can see you!



Hi Adam!! 
Miss your mug around here!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The Tree Project - A Quick Review & Summary
> 
> As many recall, a few weeks back following one of our Winter wind and snow storms,wifey and I went for a nice brisk walk about our local National Wildlife Refuge. During the course of our stroll, we noted a tree had fallen across the trail but had been sawed up by park staff.
> 
> They cut this tree into a few pieces and just left along the trail. Not sure exactly the tree type. Not pine, not beech or birch, but could be a type of oak or a maple. I looked at the pieces and thought we could make something other than firewood.
> 
> View attachment 263578
> View attachment 263579
> View attachment 263580
> 
> The Logs as They Fell Waiting for a Project
> 
> After completing our nice walk about the refuge, we headed home, only to return the next day with the goal to look more closely at finding a good project log. We identified one that didnt have too many knots, wasnt too thin, or too heavy. Lugged it home in a backpack we brought to carry the log.
> 
> Now the fun could begin as the log sat waiting in the project room.
> 
> View attachment 263581
> 
> Log Awaiting
> 
> Cut the ends off to straighten them up a bit, and mounted to the faceplate for our lathe. Yes, we were going to make some type of vessel from this old forgotten log.
> 
> View attachment 263582
> 
> Sliced in Half
> 
> I had not used my lathe in some time for many reasons. Kayaking, gardening, Sully, travel, no wood, etc.....so thought this old piece of FREE wood would be a good refamiliarization with the lathe (and tools).
> 
> View attachment 263583
> 
> Mounted and Ready to Turn
> 
> 
> View attachment 263584
> 
> Turning Log
> 
> 
> After a few hours of turning and sanding and “project design” we settled on a nice simple solid bowl shape.
> 
> View attachment 263585
> 
> Spinning Away
> 
> Since this piece of log was “end grain” based on how I cut and mounted, I didnt want to risk some risky maneuver or breakage. So the simple bowl shape was great. Wifey got to use all the tools and did a lot of the roughing out!
> 
> View attachment 263586
> 
> Sanding the Bottom
> 
> In the end we applied a nice Walnut Stain tung oil followed by a beeswax finish. With the wood being fresh, not kiln dried, a very liberal amount of wax was applied. We’re hoping it dries slowly and doesnt crack too much! *The End*
> 
> 
> View attachment 263587
> 
> The Tree to Bowl Project


Did I show you what my brother in law does for a living? 

He's a pole lathe turner and credited with single handedly reviving the ancient craft of turning bowls on a pole lathe. He now also forges his own tools. This led to him helping to found the Heritage Crafts Association and then to an MBE medal from the Queen for his services to heritage craft 

http://www.robin-wood.co.uk
https://wood-tools.co.uk


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> The Arctic blast is no joke!
> It’s crazy cold and dangerous out there!!!
> 230 million effected!!
> 
> So glad I live in California!!


It's not exactly warm here, but -6C (20F) is toasty compared with what's happening in the US.


----------



## JoesMum

DanB said:


> Going on a 11 Day Med cruise in Sep, can't wait.


Ooh lovely. The weather should be perfect in September. Not too hot. What ports will you call at?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Origami penguin :
> View attachment 263635


One of your finest!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Fortunately we have the NHS here so free treatment, but if I have to get specialist equipment to help with mobility for a while or pay for any help then I could maybe claim from his insurance......providing he has insurance of course.


Lyn it is worth contacting the Citizens Advice Bureau for advice on this. Do please find out who his insurers are and lodge a claim... There is also the criminal injuries compensation fund. I don't know how it works out with sick pay for you, but you should claim loss of earnings and you should also claim for additional expenses like taxis and having stuff delivered or getting people to help you.
https://www.victimsupport.org.uk/help-and-support/get-help/criminal-injuries-compensation


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope you have a better night tonight Linda, there is nothing worse than being kept awake by a cough - it is exhausting! My sisters swear by Night Nurse to help with all cough symptoms, but I've not tried it myself.


I don't actually have any cold symptoms now. Only a cough  And it is still keeping me awake at night


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We have woken to freezing fog. Very very cold out so I shall be stuck indoors again.

My first job today is to email the Clerk to my Governors Board to apologise for a meeting I should be attending tomorrow. I ducked out of a full day of meetings yesterday as I would not have survived, but reserved judgement on Friday hoping that I would get some sleep. I feel bad, but I just don't want to go out in the cold and don't think it is safe to drive when I am coughing so violently.

I have happier things to fill you in on though so I shall do that separately


----------



## JoesMum

Happy things post:

1. Before my trade show, I met with a school friend who I haven't seen in 25 years. She moved to the USA all those years ago and currently lives in Missouri City in Texas. She was briefly in London awaiting her husband who was flying in having been working in Poland; he is British too. I booked afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason and we spent 4 hours catching up. It was wonderful! ( @Moozillion when you eventually make it to London this is where I'm taking you!)

2. Proud Mum 1: Daughter has been nominated for two separate awards by her employer. "Graduate of the Year" with the National Apprenticeship and Graduate Training Awards. And "Rising Star" with the Institute of Ecologists which is the professional body for her line of work. 

Her job seems a little less cute and cuddly this time of year - she was out all night Monday supervising a road maintenance crew digging a drainage ditch that had to avoid some important wildlife habitat. Apparently it was "<expletive> freezing". However, she has also been doing interesting historical research into some woodland to discover if it is "ancient" in legal terms (at least 400 years old) and is going through very old hand-drawn maps and historical documents.

3. Proud Mum 2: Son has passed his probationary period at his employer and been given a whopping 12% payrise! So he is doing very well too!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> The first thing my doctors ask me (at 65 years old) is " do you know to wash your hands?" You could get salmonella. I'm thinking yea and after I cut up a chicken to fry, I wash my hands then too. I did however figure out how to kiss my tortoise on his little pumpkin head.


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some pine...and ice crystals.
> 
> View attachment 263634


Just love your pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Origami penguin :
> View attachment 263635


Good attempt. I however see a crane [emoji33] Hi there Adam, nice to read you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Carol!
> Thanks for missing me!
> Doing great here, thanks, though it's nearly the end of January already.
> How time flies.
> Though it seems to be only the 29th as one day didn't happen.


Oh it is good to have you back. [emoji3] [emoji23] [emoji3] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263636


I love this one. [emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

Some things for your entertainment


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popped in to wish Lyn a speedy recovery, take care all!
> To Infinity And Beyond ! ! ! ! ! !
> That was Batman, wasn't it?


Buzz lightyear actually, but who is taking note of these things. !!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick pix of our Sully out having dinner
> 
> View attachment 263638


He has changed color. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, Kathy! @Momof4
> I can see you!


Did you poke a jellyfish by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Meerkat tracks spotted!
> 
> View attachment 263647


Damn, are they back again?


----------



## JoesMum

And some unusually easy to sex Tortoises


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I need heat. and I was really trying not to complain about how cold it is..


Lol. And I need cool. But I complain all the time. What are friends for if not to listen to friends complaining?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A meerkant variant spotted..
> 
> View attachment 263648


Mark, do something about the meerkats. We don't want them loose in here.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263649
> what is a Jedi’s favorite Italian desert?


Biscuits??? [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Glad you're on the mend but sorry that the cough is still hanging around - it takes ages to get rid of. Just rest and make sure you don't go out building any snowmen this weekend.
> I'm dreading the snow as I have to go to orthopedic clinic on Friday and don't know how I'll get there. I haven't moved to my sisters yet and I'm really nervous about using a zimmer or crutches outdoors - especially if it's icy. I'm fine in the house and managing to get from room to room; it's hard work but I'm getting used to it. My sister also doesn't like to drive on the snow and ice either so I'm hoping I can get an ambulance with a wheelchair. This is an absolute nightmare for me having to rely on other people it's not something I've ever done. Hopefully there won't be a lot of snow and it won't last. I do feel sorry for our friends in the US who are suffering that dreadful freeze - keep safe anyone who's affected!


My heart goes out to you Lyn. It is a terrible thing to go through. Would you like me to beam you to your appointment?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> He just laughed, then probably wrote that I'm possibly a psychiatric case on my notes!


[emoji23] [emoji23] Well aren't we all when it comes to our torts?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Fortunately we have the NHS here so free treatment, but if I have to get specialist equipment to help with mobility for a while or pay for any help then I could maybe claim from his insurance......providing he has insurance of course.


Thank goodness for your NHS at least. We don't have that here, so it would be a costly thing.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you.
> Wouldn't it be ironic if you sank and were eaten by a sea turtle. Lol


Lol. That would be ironic.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Stay safe everyone and those affected by the low temps keep warm and hopefully the cold, ice and snow will soon be gone.
> Hope everyone suffering with colds or in some other way feels better soon too.
> See you tomorrow
> Nos Da for now!


Night night Lyn. Not see you tomorrow when you pop in.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263655


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Buzz light year deary


Snap


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Did I show you what my brother in law does for a living?
> 
> He's a pole lathe turner and credited with single handedly reviving the ancient craft of turning bowls on a pole lathe. He now also forges his own tools. This led to him helping to found the Heritage Crafts Association and then to an MBE medal from the Queen for his services to heritage craft
> 
> http://www.robin-wood.co.uk
> https://wood-tools.co.uk


I love wood. I wish I had the tools and patience to do it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Lyn it is worth contacting the Citizens Advice Bureau for advice on this. Do please find out who his insurers are and lodge a claim... There is also the criminal injuries compensation fund. I don't know how it works out with sick pay for you, but you should claim loss of earnings and you should also claim for additional expenses like taxis and having stuff delivered or getting people to help you.
> https://www.victimsupport.org.uk/help-and-support/get-help/criminal-injuries-compensation


I think that is a good idea. It was his fault after all.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy things post:
> 
> 1. Before my trade show, I met with a school friend who I haven't seen in 25 years. She moved to the USA all those years ago and currently lives in Missouri City in Texas. She was briefly in London awaiting her husband who was flying in having been working in Poland; he is British too. I booked afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason and we spent 4 hours catching up. It was wonderful! ( @Moozillion when you eventually make it to London this is where I'm taking you!)
> 
> 2. Proud Mum 1: Daughter has been nominated for two separate awards by her employer. "Graduate of the Year" with the National Apprenticeship and Graduate Training Awards. And "Rising Star" with the Institute of Ecologists which is the professional body for her line of work.
> 
> Her job seems a little less cute and cuddly this time of year - she was out all night Monday supervising a road maintenance crew digging a drainage ditch that had to avoid some important wildlife habitat. Apparently it was "<expletive> freezing". However, she has also been doing interesting historical research into some woodland to discover if it is "ancient" in legal terms (at least 400 years old) and is going through very old hand-drawn maps and historical documents.
> 
> 3. Proud Mum 2: Son has passed his probationary period at his employer and been given a whopping 12% payrise! So he is doing very well too!


Oh Wow those are all very good news snippets. Well done on raising such great children and congratulations to both of them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Some things for your entertainment
> View attachment 263693


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And some unusually easy to sex Tortoises
> View attachment 263695


[emoji23] If only it was that easy.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> [emoji23]


It's the last one that is so true... I have spent so much of my time peering under bushes looking for Joe! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It's the last one that is so true... I have spent so much of my time peering under bushes looking for Joe! [emoji23]


Me too.


----------



## DanB

JoesMum said:


> Ooh lovely. The weather should be perfect in September. Not too hot. What ports will you call at?



Sat 09/21/19 Barcelona, Spain

Depart 7:00pm
Sun 09/22/19 Toulon/Provence (la Seyne), France

Arrive 8:00am Depart 6:00pm
Mon 09/23/19 Florence/Pisa (livorno), Italy

Arrive 7:00am Depart 7:00pm
Tue 09/24/19 At Sea


Wed 09/25/19 Valletta, Malta

Arrive 7:00am Depart 10:00pm
Thu 09/26/19 At Sea


Fri 09/27/19 Kotor, Montenegro

Arrive 7:00am Depart 5:00pm
Sat 09/28/19 Corfu, Greece

Arrive 8:00am Depart 10:00pm
Sun 09/29/19 At Sea


Mon 09/30/19 Sicily (messina), Italy

Arrive 8:00am Depart 6:00pm
Tue 10/01/19 Naples, Italy (for Capri & Pompeii)

Arrive 7:00am Depart 7:00pm
Wed 10/02/19 Rome (civitavecchia), Italy

Arrive 5:00am


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy things post:
> 
> 1. Before my trade show, I met with a school friend who I haven't seen in 25 years. She moved to the USA all those years ago and currently lives in Missouri City in Texas. She was briefly in London awaiting her husband who was flying in having been working in Poland; he is British too. I booked afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason and we spent 4 hours catching up. It was wonderful! ( @Moozillion when you eventually make it to London this is where I'm taking you!)
> 
> 2. Proud Mum 1: Daughter has been nominated for two separate awards by her employer. "Graduate of the Year" with the National Apprenticeship and Graduate Training Awards. And "Rising Star" with the Institute of Ecologists which is the professional body for her line of work.
> 
> Her job seems a little less cute and cuddly this time of year - she was out all night Monday supervising a road maintenance crew digging a drainage ditch that had to avoid some important wildlife habitat. Apparently it was "<expletive> freezing". However, she has also been doing interesting historical research into some woodland to discover if it is "ancient" in legal terms (at least 400 years old) and is going through very old hand-drawn maps and historical documents.
> 
> 3. Proud Mum 2: Son has passed his probationary period at his employer and been given a whopping 12% payrise! So he is doing very well too!


What a fantastic boost for your daughter and son, congratulations to them both. They work hard and deserve it. Brilliant news!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> My heart goes out to you Lyn. It is a terrible thing to go through. Would you like me to beam you to your appointment?


That would be ideal thanks Carol, and if you could turn the clock back for last Saturday by 30 secs then all my problems would be solved!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon everyone, I'm just waiting for my sister to collect Lola and I before the snow comes.
I have packed all his essentials and he will travel in a box with his hot water bottle, I just hope he will be OK. I can see me cuddling up to him at night!!
My appointment could well be cancelled tomorrow with the snow, but if it is slippery as expected I won't be able to leave my sister's house with her steps and sloping driveway anyway - unless I use a sledge!!
One of my nephews has been down to help me this morning but he has learning difficulties so needs a lot of instruction and his mobility is poor because he is so big - not easy, but he is an extra pair of hands and eyes when I've needed them and managed to get me some shopping the other day so I appreciate his time.
I'm not taking my laptop but may be able to pop in on my sister's PC sometime and hopefully I will be back home by the beginning of next week.
So I hope everyone wraps up warm and stays safe in the UK and US (Carol should be fine in CT!!) and I'll speak to you soon.
Take care
X


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those Yorkshire Dales and Lake District fans, it’s going to all get larger!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-national-park.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That would be ideal thanks Carol, and if you could turn the clock back for last Saturday by 30 secs then all my problems would be solved!


I will see what I can arrange.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I'm just waiting for my sister to collect Lola and I before the snow comes.
> I have packed all his essentials and he will travel in a box with his hot water bottle, I just hope he will be OK. I can see me cuddling up to him at night!!
> My appointment could well be cancelled tomorrow with the snow, but if it is slippery as expected I won't be able to leave my sister's house with her steps and sloping driveway anyway - unless I use a sledge!!
> One of my nephews has been down to help me this morning but he has learning difficulties so needs a lot of instruction and his mobility is poor because he is so big - not easy, but he is an extra pair of hands and eyes when I've needed them and managed to get me some shopping the other day so I appreciate his time.
> I'm not taking my laptop but may be able to pop in on my sister's PC sometime and hopefully I will be back home by the beginning of next week.
> So I hope everyone wraps up warm and stays safe in the UK and US (Carol should be fine in CT!!) and I'll speak to you soon.
> Take care
> X



Take care my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji217]
I’m praying and sending good vibes to you and Lola [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday roommates


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I'm just waiting for my sister to collect Lola and I before the snow comes.
> I have packed all his essentials and he will travel in a box with his hot water bottle, I just hope he will be OK. I can see me cuddling up to him at night!!
> My appointment could well be cancelled tomorrow with the snow, but if it is slippery as expected I won't be able to leave my sister's house with her steps and sloping driveway anyway - unless I use a sledge!!
> One of my nephews has been down to help me this morning but he has learning difficulties so needs a lot of instruction and his mobility is poor because he is so big - not easy, but he is an extra pair of hands and eyes when I've needed them and managed to get me some shopping the other day so I appreciate his time.
> I'm not taking my laptop but may be able to pop in on my sister's PC sometime and hopefully I will be back home by the beginning of next week.
> So I hope everyone wraps up warm and stays safe in the UK and US (Carol should be fine in CT!!) and I'll speak to you soon.
> Take care
> X



Safe travels!!
Lola will be just fine! They are very resilient!! He may poop during the ride.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I'm just waiting for my sister to collect Lola and I before the snow comes.
> I have packed all his essentials and he will travel in a box with his hot water bottle, I just hope he will be OK. I can see me cuddling up to him at night!!
> My appointment could well be cancelled tomorrow with the snow, but if it is slippery as expected I won't be able to leave my sister's house with her steps and sloping driveway anyway - unless I use a sledge!!
> One of my nephews has been down to help me this morning but he has learning difficulties so needs a lot of instruction and his mobility is poor because he is so big - not easy, but he is an extra pair of hands and eyes when I've needed them and managed to get me some shopping the other day so I appreciate his time.
> I'm not taking my laptop but may be able to pop in on my sister's PC sometime and hopefully I will be back home by the beginning of next week.
> So I hope everyone wraps up warm and stays safe in the UK and US (Carol should be fine in CT!!) and I'll speak to you soon.
> Take care
> X


Wishing you all the best!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday roommates
> View attachment 263715


[emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I'm just waiting for my sister to collect Lola and I before the snow comes.
> I have packed all his essentials and he will travel in a box with his hot water bottle, I just hope he will be OK. I can see me cuddling up to him at night!!
> My appointment could well be cancelled tomorrow with the snow, but if it is slippery as expected I won't be able to leave my sister's house with her steps and sloping driveway anyway - unless I use a sledge!!
> One of my nephews has been down to help me this morning but he has learning difficulties so needs a lot of instruction and his mobility is poor because he is so big - not easy, but he is an extra pair of hands and eyes when I've needed them and managed to get me some shopping the other day so I appreciate his time.
> I'm not taking my laptop but may be able to pop in on my sister's PC sometime and hopefully I will be back home by the beginning of next week.
> So I hope everyone wraps up warm and stays safe in the UK and US (Carol should be fine in CT!!) and I'll speak to you soon.
> Take care
> X


Keep safe, rest and get better soon. 

Chat when you are back, just think of the takes you will have.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. And I need cool. But I complain all the time. What are friends for if not to listen to friends complaining?


Yea....me too. Hopefully when our Artic vortex heads north it will draw you some cool aid.


----------



## Momof4

Feeling lazy.
The weather lady said the rain was coming around 2pm and it got really dark at 1:30. 
We have 3 bands of rain coming until Monday. 

Still thankful I’m not freezing like the east coast!! 

Time to mop.


----------



## Momof4

Shoot, the rain started! I need to run outside and put a couple torts in!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Some things for your entertainment
> View attachment 263693


Hehehe...what in the world happens to tortoise lovers?!?!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea....me too. Hopefully when our Artic vortex heads north it will draw you some cool aid.


Yip.


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Shoot, the rain started! I need to run outside and put a couple torts in!



So Kathy... cold or warm temps with rain? Id think you’d want them out in a nice rainstorm if it was warmish? Our Sully would come out of his house as soon as it rained...walk about n get all muddy!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yip.


Is that short for Yippee? It will be for me. I've been stuck in the house for days on end.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> So Kathy... cold or warm temps with rain? Id think you’d want them out in a nice rainstorm if it was warmish? Our Sully would come out of his house as soon as it rained...walk about n get all muddy!



I think my car said 55.
I actually left my sullies door open. He puts himself away. 

I have one red foot that puts himself away and the other will sit in cold dark weather! I tried to teach her. 

So I lock her door and the others come and go until nighttime when I lock their doors.


----------



## Momof4

I’m so excited!!
Tomorrow my daughter and I are doing our 3rd annual Disneyland trip for the weekend. Friday should be dry and Saturday will be wet. 

I picked this weekend because we were sports free and I was going to let her skip school Friday and then I found out they didn’t even have school! 
Now I won’t feel guilty.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Momof4 said:


> I’m so excited!!
> Tomorrow my daughter and I are doing our 3rd annual Disneyland trip for the weekend. Friday should be dry and Saturday will be wet.
> 
> I picked this weekend because we were sports free and I was going to let her skip school Friday and then I found out they didn’t even have school!
> Now I won’t feel guilty.


Nice! I plan on spending the weekend indoors avoiding the brutal cold and binge-watching something on NetFlix that I'd otherwise never have interest in watching in the first place. Ain't life grand? lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> An old wives tale advises that you rub vicks vapo rub on your back, chest and the bottom of your feet. But you must then make sure those areas stay covered with socks, and or pajamas and that is supposed to help with coughing. I feel for you as there is nothing worse than being kept up at night with coughing.


Agreed, that's worse than loud fans and crickets.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> The Tree Project - A Quick Review & Summary
> 
> As many recall, a few weeks back following one of our Winter wind and snow storms,wifey and I went for a nice brisk walk about our local National Wildlife Refuge. During the course of our stroll, we noted a tree had fallen across the trail but had been sawed up by park staff.
> 
> They cut this tree into a few pieces and just left along the trail. Not sure exactly the tree type. Not pine, not beech or birch, but could be a type of oak or a maple. I looked at the pieces and thought we could make something other than firewood.
> 
> View attachment 263578
> View attachment 263579
> View attachment 263580
> 
> The Logs as They Fell Waiting for a Project
> 
> After completing our nice walk about the refuge, we headed home, only to return the next day with the goal to look more closely at finding a good project log. We identified one that didnt have too many knots, wasnt too thin, or too heavy. Lugged it home in a backpack we brought to carry the log.
> 
> Now the fun could begin as the log sat waiting in the project room.
> 
> View attachment 263581
> 
> Log Awaiting
> 
> Cut the ends off to straighten them up a bit, and mounted to the faceplate for our lathe. Yes, we were going to make some type of vessel from this old forgotten log.
> 
> View attachment 263582
> 
> Sliced in Half
> 
> I had not used my lathe in some time for many reasons. Kayaking, gardening, Sully, travel, no wood, etc.....so thought this old piece of FREE wood would be a good refamiliarization with the lathe (and tools).
> 
> View attachment 263583
> 
> Mounted and Ready to Turn
> 
> 
> View attachment 263584
> 
> Turning Log
> 
> 
> After a few hours of turning and sanding and “project design” we settled on a nice simple solid bowl shape.
> 
> View attachment 263585
> 
> Spinning Away
> 
> Since this piece of log was “end grain” based on how I cut and mounted, I didnt want to risk some risky maneuver or breakage. So the simple bowl shape was great. Wifey got to use all the tools and did a lot of the roughing out!
> 
> View attachment 263586
> 
> Sanding the Bottom
> 
> In the end we applied a nice Walnut Stain tung oil followed by a beeswax finish. With the wood being fresh, not kiln dried, a very liberal amount of wax was applied. We’re hoping it dries slowly and doesnt crack too much! *The End*
> 
> 
> View attachment 263587
> 
> The Tree to Bowl Project


What an amazing transformation!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates, it is I, Batman!
> Love to you all and i'll pop back in a bit!


The Dark Knight returns! Or is it the Dark Lord?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> A meerkant variant spotted..
> 
> View attachment 263648


My, what interesting feet you have! But no huffing and puffing!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It's not exactly warm here, but -6C (20F) is toasty compared with what's happening in the US.


I don't think I ever experienced anything that cold, while I was in the UK. However, one December many years ago, I was out at Yellowstone National Park when it was -47F, actual temperature.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DanB said:


> Sat 09/21/19 Barcelona, Spain
> 
> Depart 7:00pm
> Sun 09/22/19 Toulon/Provence (la Seyne), France
> 
> Arrive 8:00am Depart 6:00pm
> Mon 09/23/19 Florence/Pisa (livorno), Italy
> 
> Arrive 7:00am Depart 7:00pm
> Tue 09/24/19 At Sea
> 
> 
> Wed 09/25/19 Valletta, Malta
> 
> Arrive 7:00am Depart 10:00pm
> Thu 09/26/19 At Sea
> 
> 
> Fri 09/27/19 Kotor, Montenegro
> 
> Arrive 7:00am Depart 5:00pm
> Sat 09/28/19 Corfu, Greece
> 
> Arrive 8:00am Depart 10:00pm
> Sun 09/29/19 At Sea
> 
> 
> Mon 09/30/19 Sicily (messina), Italy
> 
> Arrive 8:00am Depart 6:00pm
> Tue 10/01/19 Naples, Italy (for Capri & Pompeii)
> 
> Arrive 7:00am Depart 7:00pm
> Wed 10/02/19 Rome (civitavecchia), Italy
> 
> Arrive 5:00am


Sounds like fun. I haven't been to any of the other places, but I loved Rome.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Happy things post:
> 
> 1. Before my trade show, I met with a school friend who I haven't seen in 25 years. She moved to the USA all those years ago and currently lives in Missouri City in Texas. She was briefly in London awaiting her husband who was flying in having been working in Poland; he is British too. I booked afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason and we spent 4 hours catching up. It was wonderful! ( @Moozillion when you eventually make it to London this is where I'm taking you!)
> 
> 2. Proud Mum 1: Daughter has been nominated for two separate awards by her employer. "Graduate of the Year" with the National Apprenticeship and Graduate Training Awards. And "Rising Star" with the Institute of Ecologists which is the professional body for her line of work.
> 
> Her job seems a little less cute and cuddly this time of year - she was out all night Monday supervising a road maintenance crew digging a drainage ditch that had to avoid some important wildlife habitat. Apparently it was "<expletive> freezing". However, she has also been doing interesting historical research into some woodland to discover if it is "ancient" in legal terms (at least 400 years old) and is going through very old hand-drawn maps and historical documents.
> 
> 3. Proud Mum 2: Son has passed his probationary period at his employer and been given a whopping 12% payrise! So he is doing very well too!


OOH!  I've read about Fortnum and Mason


JoesMum said:


> Happy things post:
> 
> 1. Before my trade show, I met with a school friend who I haven't seen in 25 years. She moved to the USA all those years ago and currently lives in Missouri City in Texas. She was briefly in London awaiting her husband who was flying in having been working in Poland; he is British too. I booked afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason and we spent 4 hours catching up. It was wonderful! ( @Moozillion when you eventually make it to London this is where I'm taking you!)
> 
> 2. Proud Mum 1: Daughter has been nominated for two separate awards by her employer. "Graduate of the Year" with the National Apprenticeship and Graduate Training Awards. And "Rising Star" with the Institute of Ecologists which is the professional body for her line of work.
> 
> Her job seems a little less cute and cuddly this time of year - she was out all night Monday supervising a road maintenance crew digging a drainage ditch that had to avoid some important wildlife habitat. Apparently it was "<expletive> freezing". However, she has also been doing interesting historical research into some woodland to discover if it is "ancient" in legal terms (at least 400 years old) and is going through very old hand-drawn maps and historical documents.
> 
> 3. Proud Mum 2: Son has passed his probationary period at his employer and been given a whopping 12% payrise! So he is doing very well too!



OOH!!! I've heard and read about Fortnum and Mason!!!!! How lovely!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS to daughter for such excellent awards!!!! Both well deserved, as we all know! 
Her job is MUCH NEEDED and doing good for the world!! WELL DONE, Joe's sister! And even though it takes her to cold, wet and uncomfortable places, It still sounds like a FABULOUS job to me!!!!
And CONGRATULATIONS to son as well!!!! Your fledglings are well on their way and doing wonderfully!

You've done WELL!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Happy things post:
> 
> 1. Before my trade show, I met with a school friend who I haven't seen in 25 years. She moved to the USA all those years ago and currently lives in Missouri City in Texas. She was briefly in London awaiting her husband who was flying in having been working in Poland; he is British too. I booked afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason and we spent 4 hours catching up. It was wonderful! ( @Moozillion when you eventually make it to London this is where I'm taking you!)
> 
> 2. Proud Mum 1: Daughter has been nominated for two separate awards by her employer. "Graduate of the Year" with the National Apprenticeship and Graduate Training Awards. And "Rising Star" with the Institute of Ecologists which is the professional body for her line of work.
> 
> Her job seems a little less cute and cuddly this time of year - she was out all night Monday supervising a road maintenance crew digging a drainage ditch that had to avoid some important wildlife habitat. Apparently it was "<expletive> freezing". However, she has also been doing interesting historical research into some woodland to discover if it is "ancient" in legal terms (at least 400 years old) and is going through very old hand-drawn maps and historical documents.
> 
> 3. Proud Mum 2: Son has passed his probationary period at his employer and been given a whopping 12% payrise! So he is doing very well too!



I am so proud for you.. how awesome for son and daughter !!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Buzz lightyear actually, but who is taking note of these things. !!



Snap


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And some unusually easy to sex Tortoises
> View attachment 263695



Lmao!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Is that short for Yippee? It will be for me. I've been stuck in the house for days on end.


LOL. Short for yes. But that works too.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so excited!!
> Tomorrow my daughter and I are doing our 3rd annual Disneyland trip for the weekend. Friday should be dry and Saturday will be wet.
> 
> I picked this weekend because we were sports free and I was going to let her skip school Friday and then I found out they didn’t even have school!
> Now I won’t feel guilty.


Enjoy it. Remember post cards please.


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday All.

I am in desperate need of a nap. Just waiting for lunch time to come so that I can disappear for a mid afternoon nap. I worked very late last night and unfortunately I am not a person who can function very well the next day without 7 to 8 hours of sleep. My husband does not understand it, as he on a regular/daily basis functions on three to four hours sleep. And I cannot understand how he does it.  So basically we confuse each other. 

I am soooo glad it is Friday. I have been dying to be able to work on my enclosure again. I have wanted to add a second tier to the enclosure to create more walking space for my little ones. And on Wednesday night while trying to sleep, I was thinking about it and eventually came up with an idea which i think will work. In fact the little hill that I created last week is quite pivotal to the whole project. Then I am getting isopods and earthworms tomorrow to put into my enclosure to make it a bioactive one. I also need to get the little enclosure (that I built for Kang when I first found him) running and established. So I will be planting plants and making that one a bioactive enclosure as well. I need to do this soon as I want it nice and running smoothly for when the egg that was laid last year hatches in March April this year. (That is if it hatches) if it does not and I don't find any other hatchlings then it can be a bioactive plant idroponics system for tort food. So either way I want to get it going soon.

It is also my younger sisters 40th birthday party on Saturday evening so I will be quite busy this weekend.

So what is everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday

We’re busy watching it snow again - only looking for a few inches today


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Friday All.
> 
> I am in desperate need of a nap. Just waiting for lunch time to come so that I can disappear for a mid afternoon nap. I worked very late last night and unfortunately I am not a person who can function very well the next day without 7 to 8 hours of sleep. My husband does not understand it, as he on a regular/daily basis functions on three to four hours sleep. And I cannot understand how he does it. So basically we confuse each other.
> 
> I am soooo glad it is Friday. I have been dying to be able to work on my enclosure again. I have wanted to add a second tier to the enclosure to create more walking space for my little ones. And on Wednesday night while trying to sleep, I was thinking about it and eventually came up with an idea which i think will work. In fact the little hill that I created last week is quite pivotal to the whole project. Then I am getting isopods and earthworms tomorrow to put into my enclosure to make it a bioactive one. I also need to get the little enclosure (that I built for Kang when I first found him) running and established. So I will be planting plants and making that one a bioactive enclosure as well. I need to do this soon as I want it nice and running smoothly for when the egg that was laid last year hatches in March April this year. (That is if it hatches) if it does not and I don't find any other hatchlings then it can be a bioactive plant idroponics system for tort food. So either way I want to get it going soon.
> 
> It is also my younger sisters 40th birthday party on Saturday evening so I will be quite busy this weekend.
> 
> So what is everyone else up to this weekend?



I’m looking forward to seeing lots of updates on your new bioactive enclosure. Such excitement! Worms n bugs! I “kind of” had one going inSullys first enclosure. Pillbugs, worms, a few flies and such. All seemed “natural”. / it kills me when i see or hear new keepers tossing out the substrate often /. Fingers crossed on the egg.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few birdies happy at our deck feeder (hastily cobbled together from my last tree project)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> My, what interesting feet you have! But no huffing and puffing!



The tracks were made by the local beavers in the lake we walk by at Patuxent Refuge. There’s a metal pedestrian foot bridge at the edge of the lake and we could see where beavers had pulled themselves up onto the bridge in several locations.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing lots of updates on your new bioactive enclosure. Such excitement! Worms n bugs! I “kind of” had one going inSullys first enclosure. Pillbugs, worms, a few flies and such. All seemed “natural”. / it kills me when i see or hear new keepers tossing out the substrate often /. Fingers crossed on the egg.


Thanks. Mark. I am hoping that with the pill bugs and earth worms added to what I have already, it will be enough to keep the enclosure smelling earthy and hopefully clean. And I would prefer for the nutrients to be worked back into the soil for plants instead of thrown out with the spot cleaning.

Yes, I am hoping that the egg which was laid in the garden last year will hatch.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A few birdies happy at our deck feeder (hastily cobbled together from my last tree project)
> 
> View attachment 263782


Happy days for the birdies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thanks. Mark. I am hoping that with the pill bugs and earth worms added to what I have already, it will be enough to keep the enclosure smelling earthy and hopefully clean. And I would prefer for the nutrients to be worked back into the soil for plants instead of thrown out with the spot cleaning.
> 
> Yes, I am hoping that the egg which was laid in the garden last year will hatch.




Sounds great on your bio-sphere. I kind of forget how large, so send a pix when you can. At the end of the day, u are creating a large humid terrarium complete with bugs, worms, water, light, plants, some fungus/mushrooms.......etc ogh, plus a tortoise as another reptile. One big happy humid moist growing environment. . Sometimes i see new peeps “cages” with nothing inside, dry substrate, no plants, dark, no hides (a flower pot thrown in hardly qualifies).


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Happy days for the birdies.



Yes....once the weather gets coldish, i start minimal feeding. Some suet, some seed. Now with arctic temps and snow...i keep the feeders and suet cakes topped up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting pix here....look closely along the water land line. Many “beaver head” size holes. They swim along here when it freezes over to make sure they have access.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Oh my goodness 4 years of it!
> How on earth do you cope?
> My injury is a mere scratch compared to yours!


A tortoise, even if they're small, gives more then we can give them. I'm sure you already know that with your mere scratch. I've learned how to move slower, check stuff out before I move, and bull dose my way through. All that just to make sure my little guy is safe. Get well Lyn W.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds great on your bio-sphere. I kind of forget how large, so send a pix when you can. At the end of the day, u are creating a large humid terrarium complete with bugs, worms, water, light, plants, some fungus/mushrooms.......etc ogh, plus a tortoise as another reptile. One big happy humid moist growing environment. . Sometimes i see new peeps “cages” with nothing inside, dry substrate, no plants, dark, no hides (a flower pot thrown in hardly qualifies).


Will post pics once All is done. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....once the weather gets coldish, i start minimal feeding. Some suet, some seed. Now with arctic temps and snow...i keep the feeders and suet cakes topped up.


I am pretty sure all the birds in the area really appreciate it. If I was a bird, I know I would. [emoji3] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds great on your bio-sphere. I kind of forget how large, so send a pix when you can. At the end of the day, u are creating a large humid terrarium complete with bugs, worms, water, light, plants, some fungus/mushrooms.......etc ogh, plus a tortoise as another reptile. One big happy humid moist growing environment. . Sometimes i see new peeps “cages” with nothing inside, dry substrate, no plants, dark, no hides (a flower pot thrown in hardly qualifies).


You say mushrooms. So is it okay if mushrooms grow inside? Or do you have to be careful of which mushrooms grow?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting pix here....look closely along the water land line. Many “beaver head” size holes. They swim along here when it freezes over to make sure they have access.
> 
> 
> View attachment 263794


Oh what clever little beavers.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cheryl, they don't understand why Lola's welfare comes before everything else and sometimes I don't understand it myself - all I know is I would never just give him up because of my problems.


My family has called me an oddball because of my animals. My babies keep me motivated to get well without overdoing it. So I can continue to keep them safe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

18 F, snowing, no wind - we went for a walk in the Winter Wooded Wonderland. One Bald Eagle, two Whitetail Deer, a few geese, many signs of squirrels and turkeys. Peaceful and quiet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The Canada geese all huddled, taking turns keeping their swimming hole open.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A lonely split rail fence greets us at the end of a Wonderful Winter Woodland Walk.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Here are a few post cards from Disneyland & California Adventure on our first day. 
We earned 22,000 steps and our feet are hurting!!!
Tomorrow it’s supposed to pour!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The Canada geese all huddled, taking turns keeping their swimming hole open.
> 
> View attachment 263805


Poor things.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 263808


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few post cards from Disneyland & California Adventure on our first day.
> We earned 22,000 steps and our feet are hurting!!!
> Tomorrow it’s supposed to pour!!
> 
> View attachment 263823
> 
> View attachment 263824
> 
> View attachment 263825
> 
> View attachment 263828


Looks like you are having an awesome time. Hope today is even better.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> And some unusually easy to sex Tortoises
> View attachment 263695


 GOOD HEAVENS!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few post cards from Disneyland & California Adventure on our first day.
> We earned 22,000 steps and our feet are hurting!!!
> Tomorrow it’s supposed to pour!!
> 
> View attachment 263823
> 
> View attachment 263824
> 
> View attachment 263825
> 
> View attachment 263828


@Momof4. Guess what I just picked up at the post office. Maybe if we had had our conversation from Thursday earlier, it would have arrived earlier. 
I am out doing some things and will reveal my box later. Can't wait.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> The Dark Knight returns! Or is it the Dark Lord?


Always the Dark Lord


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....once the weather gets coldish, i start minimal feeding. Some suet, some seed. Now with arctic temps and snow...i keep the feeders and suet cakes topped up.


Hanging from our apple tree and a feeder pole, I have a peanut feeder, two seed feeders and a peanut cake feeder. I also cut apples in half at this time of the year. I skewer two halves on branches of a bush and two halves go on the floor for the ground feeders. 

When the weather is especially bad, I put extra seed and crushed peanuts at ground level. Generally the ground feeders do pretty well from picking up the mess thrown on the floor by the finches, but in snow that's harder for them to find.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> @Momof4. Guess what I just picked up at the post office. Maybe if we had had our conversation from Thursday earlier, it would have arrived earlier.
> I am out doing some things and will reveal my box later. Can't wait.
> View attachment 263839


Yipppee!!!! It is Christmas again!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning everyone! Sorry I missed out yesterday. I didn't have such a good day. However, I did have a pretty good night and I feel SO much better this morning. I am getting sick of slobbing on the sofa watching daytime tv, which is a good sign,but am still not really fit enough to do anything without coughing and/or getting breathless so there will be a couple more days of it yet!

The Six Nations rugby championship started last night with France v Wales in driving sleet in Paris. The first half was a disaster with Wales going 16-0 down by half time. And yet a miracle occurred and that score was turned into a 19-24 Wales win at full time!!! I am a very happy bunny! 

I have Scotland v Italy and Ireland v England to watch today. The Six Nations tournament is the most important for Rugby Union in the Northern hemisphere. And as the World Cup takes place later this year it is an important stepping stone.

The Irish team is very unusual as it is a united Ireland side. Through all the troubles the island has had, the rugby union team has always had players from the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland. It is only way the island has ever, and will ever, unite.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning all

Good to see folks in here. I see some good snow has arrived in at least the Lake District! It’s supposed to warm up here to close to 60F by Monday. For some partscof the East....100 degree temperature shifts!

Not sure whats on tap (yet) today.... Enjoy Saturday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Forgot to add in the obligatory Goose Pond pix. Snow, frozen, cold. But nice - quiet, calm, serene, still.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Good to see folks in here. I see some good snow has arrived in at least the Lake District! It’s supposed to warm up here to close to 60F by Monday. For some partscof the East....100 degree temperature shifts!
> 
> Not sure whats on tap (yet) today.... Enjoy Saturday


We have had snow all over the country. The south west was particularly badly hit yesterday and East Kent (the other side of my county) got hit last night.

Nothing desperately serious apart from those who got stuck on Bodmin Moor in Cornwall, but the Jamaica Inn (think author Daphne du Maurier) put people up. Here we had about half an inch.

The Lake District has had it relatively easy


----------



## JoesMum

BBC News story about snow
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-47100013

It's pathetic compared with the US freeze


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> @Momof4. Guess what I just picked up at the post office. Maybe if we had had our conversation from Thursday earlier, it would have arrived earlier.
> I am out doing some things and will reveal my box later. Can't wait.
> View attachment 263839


Look it is Christmas in South Africa again.

What an awesome Christmas card.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Look it is Christmas in South Africa again.
> 
> What an awesome Christmas card.
> View attachment 263845


And let the reveal begin.
Oh what is inside the box?....


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> And let the reveal begin.
> Oh what is inside the box?....
> View attachment 263847


Santa Clause came through the postal service.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Santa Clause came through the postal service.
> View attachment 263848
> View attachment 263849


I love the little bag. It is gorgeous....but wait there is something inside. Let me look inside.

Oh dear there is another wrapped package. 

And.....California is finally emigrated to Cape Town. The best part is that everytime I have coffee I will think of a certain lovely lady and good friend.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I love the little bag. It is gorgeous....but wait there is something inside. Let me look inside.
> 
> Oh dear there is another wrapped package.
> 
> And.....California is finally emigrated to Cape Town. The best part is that everytime I have coffee I will think of a certain lovely lady and good friend.[emoji3]
> View attachment 263850
> View attachment 263851


Oh wait....what do I see? Another package.

Unwrapping the present......
Hold your socks, I am getting there.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh wait....what do I see? Another package.
> 
> Unwrapping the present......
> Hold your socks, I am getting there.
> View attachment 263852


Annnnddddd.

Yip, totally right. I HAVE never been that old before.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Annnnddddd.
> 
> Yip, totally right. I HAVE never been that old before.
> View attachment 263853


And the bag is empty.

Look and see.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> And the bag is empty.
> 
> Look and see.
> View attachment 263854


Nope just kidding there is still one more and it is the best, best one.

Thank you Kathy, I absolutely love my gifts. You are definitely good at picking out gifts. 

This little gem I need to figure out how I can hang it on the outside of my enclosure, as that will be the best place for it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And the bag is empty.
> 
> Look and see.
> View attachment 263854


How exciting! Look! Even the flying jellyfish are joining in with their festive glow 

Lovely gifts from Kathy


----------



## CarolM

Okay, just popped in to show my present and to say thank you to Kathy.
I have to get ready for my younger sisters 40th birthday. But tomorrow I will tell you all about the bioactive enclosure and the 2nd tier and how they are coming along.

Here is a teaser.


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM
That is so cool! I’m so glad that you finally received it and it looks like Kathy has done a wonderful job!! I LOVE that dish towel and the ornament is gorgeous ! Can’t beat good coasters either Congrats!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All. I have been lurking but not too active this week. Y’all might remember that I had to travel to Baton Rouge for work and had intentions on visiting Tricia Stringer and her family. That however did not work out. On Tuesday, the day before I left, I became slightly ill and had to make a trip to the DR... after a nice shot of Rocephin, a positive strep test and a prescription of antibiotics, I canceled the visit to Tricia’s because I didn’t want to infect her children.. I went ahead with my work trip but by the time I arrived in south La, it was very clear that I couldn’t take the antibiotics that the dr prescribed. So I just didn’t. Got through Thursday ok but by yesterday, a new plan was in order. I muddled through my work and headed to back home shortly after lunch. I stopped on the way and got a new prescription that I started last night and am tolerable this morning... believe it or not, this was the short version... lol...
I’m really glad to be home though. I don’t like traveling away from my children or pets. My son snuggled me lots last night. It seems Toretto was somehow traumatized by my absence.... if that’s possible. He had some diarrhea which has not ever happened in the past.. I left his food pre planned and daughter said she followed my routine to the letter... is it possible he really missed me?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. I have been lurking but not too active this week. Y’all might remember that I had to travel to Baton Rouge for work and had intentions on visiting Tricia Stringer and her family. That however did not work out. On Tuesday, the day before I left, I became slightly ill and had to make a trip to the DR... after a nice shot of Rocephin, a positive strep test and a prescription of antibiotics, I canceled the visit to Tricia’s because I didn’t want to infect her children.. I went ahead with my work trip but by the time I arrived in south La, it was very clear that I couldn’t take the antibiotics that the dr prescribed. So I just didn’t. Got through Thursday ok but by yesterday, a new plan was in order. I muddled through my work and headed to back home shortly after lunch. I stopped on the way and got a new prescription that I started last night and am tolerable this morning... believe it or not, this was the short version... lol...
> I’m really glad to be home though. I don’t like traveling away from my children or pets. My son snuggled me lots last night. It seems Toretto was somehow traumatized by my absence.... if that’s possible. He had some diarrhea which has not ever happened in the past.. I left his food pre planned and daughter said she followed my routine to the letter... is it possible he really missed me?



I thought you were missing in action. :-( Sorry to hear of the strep......but good to hear that you are on the mend!


----------



## Yvonne G

So many sick CDR'ers. Maybe it's because it's so dark, cold and gloomy in here. I hope you all get well soon. It's no fun being sick.

I started walking my 10 laps around the pasture again. I had quit because it was just too darned hot during the summer, then I had to work up my 'attitude' to get started again. Funny thing is, I didn't have to start with fewer laps, I started right back in with my usual 10 laps. And could have gone more if it weren't so darned boring! 10 laps is a mile. I think a mile is plenty. I walk briskly, so my heart is pumping pretty good when I'm finished.

Someone I used to know in the turtle club asked if I wanted his potted plants as he doesn't want to care for them any longer. So I made a special trip into town yesterday and picked them up. There were some jade, some pothos, some spider plants, a miniature rose bush and all the pots had ornamental strawberry growing in them. I used to have the ornamental strawberry in my box turtle enclosures, but over the years it slowly died out. So I'm glad to have that back again.

I'll leave you all with a picture of my favorite pup:





How cute. . . she took one of her toys to bed with her!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> @Momof4. Guess what I just picked up at the post office. Maybe if we had had our conversation from Thursday earlier, it would have arrived earlier.
> I am out doing some things and will reveal my box later. Can't wait.
> View attachment 263839



OMG!!! I’m in shock and super happy!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Nope just kidding there is still one more and it is the best, best one.
> 
> Thank you Kathy, I absolutely love my gifts. You are definitely good at picking out gifts.
> 
> This little gem I need to figure out how I can hang it on the outside of my enclosure, as that will be the best place for it.
> View attachment 263855



You are so welcome!! I just loved that tortoise ornament! Someone in Colorado hand painted it. 

I thought I put a tiny turtle charm in the box. I have such a bad memory! 

I am just so thankful it arrived!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds great on your bio-sphere. I kind of forget how large, so send a pix when you can. At the end of the day, u are creating a large humid terrarium complete with bugs, worms, water, light, plants, some fungus/mushrooms.......etc ogh, plus a tortoise as another reptile. One big happy humid moist growing environment. . Sometimes i see new peeps “cages” with nothing inside, dry substrate, no plants, dark, no hides (a flower pot thrown in hardly qualifies).


I know you and others here know this, but it's worth repeating periodically, especially for newer keepers who may get frustrated or discouraged in trying to make a well developed, well planted enclosure. 

I think a well developed enclosure takes time. Plants grow or wither, or get eaten. It can be a near constant battle to keep hides available that are not too big, not too small, for a tortoise or turtle that's actively growing. For most of us, bugs are going to show up sooner or later. We just hope they are useful when they do, or that they at least play nice with everything else.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Note to self... At some point, I should make a thread of Things My Box Turtle Has Gotten Stuck In. Mostly from when her carapace started to get about 2 inches wide.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> And the bag is empty.
> 
> Look and see.
> View attachment 263854


Carol, you have cats, right? That bag won't be empty for long!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. I have been lurking but not too active this week. Y’all might remember that I had to travel to Baton Rouge for work and had intentions on visiting Tricia Stringer and her family. That however did not work out. On Tuesday, the day before I left, I became slightly ill and had to make a trip to the DR... after a nice shot of Rocephin, a positive strep test and a prescription of antibiotics, I canceled the visit to Tricia’s because I didn’t want to infect her children.. I went ahead with my work trip but by the time I arrived in south La, it was very clear that I couldn’t take the antibiotics that the dr prescribed. So I just didn’t. Got through Thursday ok but by yesterday, a new plan was in order. I muddled through my work and headed to back home shortly after lunch. I stopped on the way and got a new prescription that I started last night and am tolerable this morning... believe it or not, this was the short version... lol...
> I’m really glad to be home though. I don’t like traveling away from my children or pets. My son snuggled me lots last night. It seems Toretto was somehow traumatized by my absence.... if that’s possible. He had some diarrhea which has not ever happened in the past.. I left his food pre planned and daughter said she followed my routine to the letter... is it possible he really missed me?


Oh no. Shame Heather, I am sorry things did not work out like planned. Glad you are home safe and sound now. Interesting about Toretto though. Hopefully he gets better now that you are home.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So many sick CDR'ers. Maybe it's because it's so dark, cold and gloomy in here. I hope you all get well soon. It's no fun being sick.
> 
> I started walking my 10 laps around the pasture again. I had quit because it was just too darned hot during the summer, then I had to work up my 'attitude' to get started again. Funny thing is, I didn't have to start with fewer laps, I started right back in with my usual 10 laps. And could have gone more if it weren't so darned boring! 10 laps is a mile. I think a mile is plenty. I walk briskly, so my heart is pumping pretty good when I'm finished.
> 
> Someone I used to know in the turtle club asked if I wanted his potted plants as he doesn't want to care for them any longer. So I made a special trip into town yesterday and picked them up. There were some jade, some pothos, some spider plants, a miniature rose bush and all the pots had ornamental strawberry growing in them. I used to have the ornamental strawberry in my box turtle enclosures, but over the years it slowly died out. So I'm glad to have that back again.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a picture of my favorite pup:
> 
> View attachment 263876
> 
> 
> 
> How cute. . . she took one of her toys to bed with her!


You sure are one fit and energetic lady. Misty looks so good. Although not a pup anymore. I love the way her coat shines.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You are so welcome!! I just loved that tortoise ornament! Someone in Colorado hand painted it.
> 
> I thought I put a tiny turtle charm in the box. I have such a bad memory!
> 
> I am just so thankful it arrived!!!


Oh my word. Your gift just keeps on giving. I went back and looked again. And I am not sure how I missed this. But I love it. Thank you very much for a really awesome gift parcel. 

I am going to call him Bold because he seems to take after Anne's Bold and is an accomplished escape artist. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You are so welcome!! I just loved that tortoise ornament! Someone in Colorado hand painted it.
> 
> I thought I put a tiny turtle charm in the box. I have such a bad memory!
> 
> I am just so thankful it arrived!!!


The nail file is really lovely. We only get either the metal ones or emery boards. I think this one will be nicer to use.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Carol, you have cats, right? That bag won't be empty for long!


Lol. This bag is far too small for Bella. She will never fit in it.


----------



## CarolM

Lena says she will be AWOL for a while but that I must pass on a Hi from her to all of you. I hope she does not stay away too long. I miss her quirky puns and sense of humor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday [emoji851]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. Your gift just keeps on giving. I went back and looked again. And I am not sure how I missed this. But I love it. Thank you very much for a really awesome gift parcel.
> 
> I am going to call him Bold because he seems to take after Anne's Bold and is an accomplished escape artist. [emoji6]
> View attachment 263884


Oh, that's fantastic!  Bold will be very honored to have a pin named after him! I would say we have to try to keep him (or her?) from getting a big head, but the head is growing just as fast as the rest of the turtle!

And thankfully, your pin isn't likely to leave little mud dropping souvenirs on your hand!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lol. This bag is far too small for Bella. She will never fit in it.
> View attachment 263885


Yes, but does Bella know that the bag is far too small for her?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Good Friday All.
> 
> I am in desperate need of a nap. Just waiting for lunch time to come so that I can disappear for a mid afternoon nap. I worked





CarolM said:


> Lol. This bag is far too small for Bella. She will never fit in it.
> Happy Saturday [emoji851]


that is cute


----------



## Cheryl Hills

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 263891
> 
> Happy Saturday [emoji851]


That is so cute.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. Your gift just keeps on giving. I went back and looked again. And I am not sure how I missed this. But I love it. Thank you very much for a really awesome gift parcel.
> 
> I am going to call him Bold because he seems to take after Anne's Bold and is an accomplished escape artist. [emoji6]
> View attachment 263884



I forgot about the glass nail file!! 
I love mine so I thought you might. 
Yay!! I’m glad the turtle was there!!


----------



## Momof4

Here’s a 4min video for those who love the Cars movie!! It’s the Radiator Springs ride! It one of our favorites!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, but does Bella know that the bag is far too small for her?


Whahaha. That would be rather funny.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a 4min video for those who love the Cars movie!! It’s the Radiator Springs ride! It one of our favorites!


Wow. It sure is quite the set up. Thank you for sharing with us. It is the closest that I will get.


----------



## CarolM

Good Sunday All.
It is slightly overcast here today. It was supposed to rain last night or early morning today, but it does not look like it did. I hope it still does as I am looking forward to some rain.
Today I need to finish the second tier for my torts. 

Yesterday I went early morning to fetch the isopods and earthworms from a guy who sells them. Except he had not dropped them off at the reptile park by the garden centre like had promised to do. Which was very annoying considering it was a 30 min drive to get there for me. However the garden centre right next to it had earthworms, so I at least managed to get those and a few plants. I am going to try the following trick which I found on another thread to see if I can get some from my own colony instead.

So hopefully I will end up with a viable well working bioactive tortoise enclosure soon.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday All.
> It is slightly overcast here today. It was supposed to rain last night or early morning today, but it does not look like it did. I hope it still does as I am looking forward to some rain.
> Today I need to finish the second tier for my torts.
> 
> Yesterday I went early morning to fetch the isopods and earthworms from a guy who sells them. Except he had not dropped them off at the reptile park by the garden centre like had promised to do. Which was very annoying considering it was a 30 min drive to get there for me. However the garden centre right next to it had earthworms, so I at least managed to get those and a few plants. I am going to try the following trick which I found on another thread to see if I can get some from my own colony instead.
> 
> So hopefully I will end up with a viable well working bioactive tortoise enclosure soon.
> View attachment 263917


Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday All.
> It is slightly overcast here today. It was supposed to rain last night or early morning today, but it does not look like it did. I hope it still does as I am looking forward to some rain.
> Today I need to finish the second tier for my torts.
> 
> Yesterday I went early morning to fetch the isopods and earthworms from a guy who sells them. Except he had not dropped them off at the reptile park by the garden centre like had promised to do. Which was very annoying considering it was a 30 min drive to get there for me. However the garden centre right next to it had earthworms, so I at least managed to get those and a few plants. I am going to try the following trick which I found on another thread to see if I can get some from my own colony instead.
> 
> So hopefully I will end up with a viable well working bioactive tortoise enclosure soon.
> View attachment 263917



This will be an interesting experiment. It diesnt sound like you have many naturally in your garden, soooooooooo, wonder if creating a good environment will lure them in. Good luck.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. I have been lurking but not too active this week. Y’all might remember that I had to travel to Baton Rouge for work and had intentions on visiting Tricia Stringer and her family. That however did not work out. On Tuesday, the day before I left, I became slightly ill and had to make a trip to the DR... after a nice shot of Rocephin, a positive strep test and a prescription of antibiotics, I canceled the visit to Tricia’s because I didn’t want to infect her children.. I went ahead with my work trip but by the time I arrived in south La, it was very clear that I couldn’t take the antibiotics that the dr prescribed. So I just didn’t. Got through Thursday ok but by yesterday, a new plan was in order. I muddled through my work and headed to back home shortly after lunch. I stopped on the way and got a new prescription that I started last night and am tolerable this morning... believe it or not, this was the short version... lol...
> I’m really glad to be home though. I don’t like traveling away from my children or pets. My son snuggled me lots last night. It seems Toretto was somehow traumatized by my absence.... if that’s possible. He had some diarrhea which has not ever happened in the past.. I left his food pre planned and daughter said she followed my routine to the letter... is it possible he really missed me?


Hope you are feeling better. Toretto might have gotten off the routine of you taking care of him/her.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Where did you find those ? I would like to buy a set for my collection. 2 years ago I seen a cast iron set at a antique show but the dealer would sell the pair .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a 4min video for those who love the Cars movie!! It’s the Radiator Springs ride! It one of our favorites!


It's so neat that your daughter will still do stuff like this with you. Enjoy it while you can, she will soon be "too old and above that station" to be seen with mom at places where "kids" go.


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's so neat that your daughter will still do stuff like this with you. Enjoy it while you can, she will soon be "too old and above that station" to be seen with mom at places where "kids" go.



I sure am enjoying it now! 
We really enjoyed our time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> This will be an interesting experiment. It diesnt sound like you have many naturally in your garden, soooooooooo, wonder if creating a good environment will lure them in. Good luck.


We will see. I actually found one today so put it into my enclosure. And I took the box that my gifts came in, put some zoomed pellets in with leaves and mulch in the box with a wet cloth over. Then closed the box flaps. On the side of the box I cut an entrance and then I put the box in the area where I found the pill bug today. So we will see what happens. Holding thumbs.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. The new improved enclosure.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> How are you feeling today?



It’s so sweet of you to think of me! The best I can answer is Frustrated.. it will seem I feel better until I try to do something [emoji37] I’m just not good with patience.... anyway, your trip to Disneyworld looked awesome. I took Jess when she was about 4 and I wish I would have waited until now. I think it would be so much more fun with a teenager. I wouldn’t show my son the radiator springs video because he’d have us packed up on no time! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay. The new improved enclosure.
> View attachment 263985



Oh it’s gorgeous!!! Looks very stimulating for them and appealing for us.. PERFECT!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> We will see. I actually found one today so put it into my enclosure. And I took the box that my gifts came in, put some zoomed pellets in with leaves and mulch in the box with a wet cloth over. Then closed the box flaps. On the side of the box I cut an entrance and then I put the box in the area where I found the pill bug today. So we will see what happens. Holding thumbs.



Laying a piece of oldish wood right on wettish shaded ground/dirt/soil works well too


----------



## Maro2Bear

@JoesMum and @EllieMay and @Lyn W ...... and tgen @Ray--Opo We need you all healthy wealthy and wize!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Almost 55F here today....and SUNNY . The other day it was 18F!

Almost all of our s n o w has melted away.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh it’s gorgeous!!! Looks very stimulating for them and appealing for us.. PERFECT!


Thank you Heather.[emoji3]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a 4min video for those who love the Cars movie!! It’s the Radiator Springs ride! It one of our favorites!


Wow, that is cool!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 263808


Ahhh Friday...our neighborhood woke up to 6 more inches. All the diehard warm up the vehicle, shovel the snow, people gave up to mother nature. It's Sunday. The snow's almost melted...I'm seeing signs of life again. Mother Nature cleaned up.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Okay. The new improved enclosure.
> View attachment 263985


Wow, Carol - That looks great!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wow, Carol - That looks great!


Thank you Anne. [emoji3]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

My silly tortoise Moe sitting in the mud as it rains. 62F notice the pool next to her. Once I put her in the warm water, she enjoyed that much more


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264022
> 
> My silly tortoise Moe sitting in the mud as it rains. 62F notice the pool next to her. Once I put her in the warm water, she enjoyed that much more
> View attachment 264023



Sure!””!! Rub it in!

Looks great. Mud baths, warm soaks, plenty of stuff to graze on. Perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> @JoesMum and @EllieMay and @Lyn W ...... and tgen @Ray--Opo We need you all healthy wealthy and wize!



I agree! And thanks for thoughts from everyone... I am almost 100% and getting back on track! I don’t feel that I have any problems to complain of compared to others!!! Wishing everyone a great start to a new week!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost 55F here today....and SUNNY . The other day it was 18F!
> 
> Almost all of our s n o w has melted away.



Our weather is crazy here too.. we hit mid 60’s while temps were freezing the first part of the week and are forecasted in the mid 70’s the next couple days.. it’s just preposterous but I’ll sure try to take advantage of it!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Our weather is crazy here too.. we hit mid 60’s while temps were freezing the first part of the week and are forecasted in the mid 70’s the next couple days.. it’s just preposterous but I’ll sure try to take advantage of it!



Yes.. weather and temps CRAZY!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264021
> 
> Happy Sunday roommates [emoji851]



LMAO!!! I think I may be guilty of such a ruckus...


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264021
> 
> Happy Sunday roommates [emoji851]


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264022
> 
> My silly tortoise Moe sitting in the mud as it rains. 62F notice the pool next to her. Once I put her in the warm water, she enjoyed that much more
> View attachment 264023


Oohhh. I see yummy weeds for dinner. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I agree! And thanks for thoughts from everyone... I am almost 100% and getting back on track! I don’t feel that I have any problems to complain of compared to others!!! Wishing everyone a great start to a new week!


Right back at ya Heather. Get better soon. I would like to add sending good get better vibes to Lena @Kristoff as well.


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday all.
As you all know Monday is not my favorite day of the week. So I will just say have a good one. At least I am armed with my little good luck turtle which Kathy gave me. So I am expecting a good day. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

I could not resist.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Ummmm.......................................maybe I need new glasses!



I know I've posted this before, but these should help.  




Wish you a speedy recovery, Lyn. <3


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Happy things post:
> 
> 1. Before my trade show, I met with a school friend who I haven't seen in 25 years. She moved to the USA all those years ago and currently lives in Missouri City in Texas. She was briefly in London awaiting her husband who was flying in having been working in Poland; he is British too. I booked afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason and we spent 4 hours catching up. It was wonderful! ( @Moozillion when you eventually make it to London this is where I'm taking you!)
> 
> 2. Proud Mum 1: Daughter has been nominated for two separate awards by her employer. "Graduate of the Year" with the National Apprenticeship and Graduate Training Awards. And "Rising Star" with the Institute of Ecologists which is the professional body for her line of work.
> 
> Her job seems a little less cute and cuddly this time of year - she was out all night Monday supervising a road maintenance crew digging a drainage ditch that had to avoid some important wildlife habitat. Apparently it was "<expletive> freezing". However, she has also been doing interesting historical research into some woodland to discover if it is "ancient" in legal terms (at least 400 years old) and is going through very old hand-drawn maps and historical documents.
> 
> 3. Proud Mum 2: Son has passed his probationary period at his employer and been given a whopping 12% payrise! So he is doing very well too!



Congrats on all counts, Linda! 
And I hope your cough goes away soon.
I loved my afternoon tea at Fortnum & Mason, and the cookies they sell too!!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday roommates
> View attachment 263715


Hey, that was mean!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few post cards from Disneyland & California Adventure on our first day.
> We earned 22,000 steps and our feet are hurting!!!
> Tomorrow it’s supposed to pour!!
> 
> View attachment 263823
> 
> View attachment 263824
> 
> View attachment 263825
> 
> View attachment 263828



Hope you enjoy each and every day, no matter the weather, Kathy


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> @Momof4. Guess what I just picked up at the post office. Maybe if we had had our conversation from Thursday earlier, it would have arrived earlier.
> I am out doing some things and will reveal my box later. Can't wait.
> View attachment 263839


YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!! Just in time... for the Chinese New Year....


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Santa Clause came through the postal service.
> View attachment 263848
> View attachment 263849


A bag in a bag. Clever


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope just kidding there is still one more and it is the best, best one.
> 
> Thank you Kathy, I absolutely love my gifts. You are definitely good at picking out gifts.
> 
> This little gem I need to figure out how I can hang it on the outside of my enclosure, as that will be the best place for it.
> View attachment 263855


How beautiful! Well done, @Momof4 Love your thoughtful gifts 
And so happy Carol has finally had your Christmas


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. I have been lurking but not too active this week. Y’all might remember that I had to travel to Baton Rouge for work and had intentions on visiting Tricia Stringer and her family. That however did not work out. On Tuesday, the day before I left, I became slightly ill and had to make a trip to the DR... after a nice shot of Rocephin, a positive strep test and a prescription of antibiotics, I canceled the visit to Tricia’s because I didn’t want to infect her children.. I went ahead with my work trip but by the time I arrived in south La, it was very clear that I couldn’t take the antibiotics that the dr prescribed. So I just didn’t. Got through Thursday ok but by yesterday, a new plan was in order. I muddled through my work and headed to back home shortly after lunch. I stopped on the way and got a new prescription that I started last night and am tolerable this morning... believe it or not, this was the short version... lol...
> I’m really glad to be home though. I don’t like traveling away from my children or pets. My son snuggled me lots last night. It seems Toretto was somehow traumatized by my absence.... if that’s possible. He had some diarrhea which has not ever happened in the past.. I left his food pre planned and daughter said she followed my routine to the letter... is it possible he really missed me?


Hope both you and Toretto are on the mend now that you're back together, Heather!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> So many sick CDR'ers. Maybe it's because it's so dark, cold and gloomy in here. I hope you all get well soon. It's no fun being sick.
> 
> I started walking my 10 laps around the pasture again. I had quit because it was just too darned hot during the summer, then I had to work up my 'attitude' to get started again. Funny thing is, I didn't have to start with fewer laps, I started right back in with my usual 10 laps. And could have gone more if it weren't so darned boring! 10 laps is a mile. I think a mile is plenty. I walk briskly, so my heart is pumping pretty good when I'm finished.
> 
> Someone I used to know in the turtle club asked if I wanted his potted plants as he doesn't want to care for them any longer. So I made a special trip into town yesterday and picked them up. There were some jade, some pothos, some spider plants, a miniature rose bush and all the pots had ornamental strawberry growing in them. I used to have the ornamental strawberry in my box turtle enclosures, but over the years it slowly died out. So I'm glad to have that back again.
> 
> I'll leave you all with a picture of my favorite pup:
> 
> View attachment 263876
> 
> 
> 
> How cute. . . she took one of her toys to bed with her!


Well done on the laps, Yvonne!
Hi, Misty!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lena says she will be AWOL for a while but that I must pass on a Hi from her to all of you. I hope she does not stay away too long. I miss her quirky puns and sense of humor.


Well, I'm back, sort of. Can't talk much because of a brutally sore throat...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. The new improved enclosure.
> View attachment 263985


Beautiful and so colorful!


----------



## Kristoff

Speedy recovery to all the roommates who need it (there seem to be a few, including myself).
@Tidgy's Dad - so sweet of you to pop in, Batman. Sorry I missed you.
Not see you all later!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Well, I'm back, sort of. Can't talk much because of a brutally sore throat...


 Honey is good for sore throats.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few post cards from Disneyland & California Adventure on our first day.
> We earned 22,000 steps and our feet are hurting!!!
> Tomorrow it’s supposed to pour!!
> 
> View attachment 263823
> 
> View attachment 263824
> 
> View attachment 263825
> 
> View attachment 263828


Looks like great fun - hope you didn't get too much of a soaking on Sunday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone! Sorry I missed out yesterday. I didn't have such a good day. However, I did have a pretty good night and I feel SO much better this morning. I am getting sick of slobbing on the sofa watching daytime tv, which is a good sign,but am still not really fit enough to do anything without coughing and/or getting breathless so there will be a couple more days of it yet!
> 
> The Six Nations rugby championship started last night with France v Wales in driving sleet in Paris. The first half was a disaster with Wales going 16-0 down by half time. And yet a miracle occurred and that score was turned into a 19-24 Wales win at full time!!! I am a very happy bunny!
> 
> I have Scotland v Italy and Ireland v England to watch today. The Six Nations tournament is the most important for Rugby Union in the Northern hemisphere. And as the World Cup takes place later this year it is an important stepping stone.
> 
> The Irish team is very unusual as it is a united Ireland side. Through all the troubles the island has had, the rugby union team has always had players from the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland. It is only way the island has ever, and will ever, unite.


I didn't watch the second half of the Welsh match because I thought it was definitely going to be a French win and my nerves couldn't take any more, so what a pleasant surprise when I checked the final score. Not the best performance for the first match but a great end result. Good results for Scotland and England too.


----------



## Lyn W

Hello CDRers.
I finally managed to log in - I tried on Sat but it kept telling me I had the wrong password, but no problem today.
I'm still at sisters house but will probably go home later today or tomorrow - she has such a lot on her plate at the moment I feel terrible adding to them, Her hubby is also due back off his ship tomorrow and while he is a lovely man the only shower I can get into is in their ensuite and I would just feel awkward. Plus I feel guilty asking them to keep their heating on for Lola. My sister gave me another pep talk last night about the tortoise and how I should be living my life - no point in arguing I don't expect her to understand.
Lola is surviving in very cramped conditions, which is OK as he isn't that active at this time of year - he is warm and eating, but I think I need to get him home.
Managed to get to my appointment and had new cast on, back again on Friday for some stitches to come out, then in another 2 weeks they'll xray and if they are happy I may be able to start to weight bear. You don't realise how something like this impacts on your life until it happens and I have had a few teary nights out of frustration more than anything, it's not in my nature to rely everyone. but I am grateful for everyone's help. 
Hope everyone here is well, I'm just catching up on the weekend's posts.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning everyone! Sorry I missed out yesterday. I didn't have such a good day. However, I did have a pretty good night and I feel SO much better this morning. I am getting sick of slobbing on the sofa watching daytime tv, which is a good sign,but am still not really fit enough to do anything without coughing and/or getting breathless so there will be a couple more days of it yet!
> 
> .


Forgot to say hope you are feeling even better now after the weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I could not resist.
> 
> View attachment 264044



LOL!! What an optimistic outlook he has


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope just kidding there is still one more and it is the best, best one.
> 
> Thank you Kathy, I absolutely love my gifts. You are definitely good at picking out gifts.
> 
> This little gem I need to figure out how I can hang it on the outside of my enclosure, as that will be the best place for it.
> View attachment 263855


What lovely gifts!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hope both you and Toretto are on the mend now that you're back together, Heather!



Thanks! I believe we are both back on track! And how are you? Good to read you back


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. I have been lurking but not too active this week. Y’all might remember that I had to travel to Baton Rouge for work and had intentions on visiting Tricia Stringer and her family. That however did not work out. On Tuesday, the day before I left, I became slightly ill and had to make a trip to the DR... after a nice shot of Rocephin, a positive strep test and a prescription of antibiotics, I canceled the visit to Tricia’s because I didn’t want to infect her children.. I went ahead with my work trip but by the time I arrived in south La, it was very clear that I couldn’t take the antibiotics that the dr prescribed. So I just didn’t. Got through Thursday ok but by yesterday, a new plan was in order. I muddled through my work and headed to back home shortly after lunch. I stopped on the way and got a new prescription that I started last night and am tolerable this morning... believe it or not, this was the short version... lol...
> I’m really glad to be home though. I don’t like traveling away from my children or pets. My son snuggled me lots last night. It seems Toretto was somehow traumatized by my absence.... if that’s possible. He had some diarrhea which has not ever happened in the past.. I left his food pre planned and daughter said she followed my routine to the letter... is it possible he really missed me?


Hope you and Toretto are both feeling better now, and managed to get some rest to recover properly.
Shame you had to cancel your meeting with Tricia but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264022
> 
> My silly tortoise Moe sitting in the mud as it rains. 62F notice the pool next to her. Once I put her in the warm water, she enjoyed that much more
> View attachment 264023


The expression on her face says it all..............warm water - heaven!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hello CDRers.
> I finally managed to log in - I tried on Sat but it kept telling me I had the wrong password, but no problem today.
> I'm still at sisters house but will probably go home later today or tomorrow - she has such a lot on her plate at the moment I feel terrible adding to them, Her hubby is also due back off his ship tomorrow and while he is a lovely man the only shower I can get into is in their ensuite and I would just feel awkward. Plus I feel guilty asking them to keep their heating on for Lola. My sister gave me another pep talk last night about the tortoise and how I should be living my life - no point in arguing I don't expect her to understand.
> Lola is surviving in very cramped conditions, which is OK as he isn't that active at this time of year - he is warm and eating, but I think I need to get him home.
> Managed to get to my appointment and had new cast on, back again on Friday for some stitches to come out, then in another 2 weeks they'll xray and if they are happy I may be able to start to weight bear. You don't realise how something like this impacts on your life until it happens and I have had a few teary nights out of frustration more than anything, it's not in my nature to rely everyone. but I am grateful for everyone's help.
> Hope everyone here is well, I'm just catching up on the weekend's posts.


Tunnels always have a light at the end of them. Don't worry you will see yours eventually. The waiting part is what gets you. Hang in there. Thinking of you and sending lots of healing vibes your way.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> LOL!! What an optimistic outlook he has


That is what it said underneath the pic. I just didn't copy and past that part. [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hello CDRers.
> I finally managed to log in - I tried on Sat but it kept telling me I had the wrong password, but no problem today.
> I'm still at sisters house but will probably go home later today or tomorrow - she has such a lot on her plate at the moment I feel terrible adding to them, Her hubby is also due back off his ship tomorrow and while he is a lovely man the only shower I can get into is in their ensuite and I would just feel awkward. Plus I feel guilty asking them to keep their heating on for Lola. My sister gave me another pep talk last night about the tortoise and how I should be living my life - no point in arguing I don't expect her to understand.
> Lola is surviving in very cramped conditions, which is OK as he isn't that active at this time of year - he is warm and eating, but I think I need to get him home.
> Managed to get to my appointment and had new cast on, back again on Friday for some stitches to come out, then in another 2 weeks they'll xray and if they are happy I may be able to start to weight bear. You don't realise how something like this impacts on your life until it happens and I have had a few teary nights out of frustration more than anything, it's not in my nature to rely everyone. but I am grateful for everyone's help.
> Hope everyone here is well, I'm just catching up on the weekend's posts.




Good to see you backon here....keep your spirits up...moving forward. Hope you can get settled in at home - you will probably feel much better “at home.”


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Well, I'm back, sort of. Can't talk much because of a brutally sore throat...


Oh dear we are all dropping like flies!
Maybe the CDR is too warm and the bugs are spreading
Hope you are feeling better soon Lena!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Well, I'm back, sort of. Can't talk much because of a brutally sore throat...



That used to be a sign that I partied too much... but then I got to party less n less ... and I quit smoking.... so now its just a sure sign that I need to go to the dang dr...[emoji20]. I’m sorry Lena and hope you feel better in record time!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Tunnels always have a light at the end of them. Don't worry you will see yours eventually. The waiting part is what gets you. Hang in there. Thinking of you and sending lots of healing vibes your way.


Thanks Carol.At least I have family around me to help, it must be dreadful for those alone - I suspect they would be stuck in hospital.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good to see you backon here....keep your spirits up...moving forward. Hope you can get settled in at home - you will probably feel much better “at home.”


Thanks Mark.
Yes I will feel better with all my own things around me, it will be harder though on my own for most of the day, but i'll see how it goes.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hello CDRers.
> I finally managed to log in - I tried on Sat but it kept telling me I had the wrong password, but no problem today.
> I'm still at sisters house but will probably go home later today or tomorrow - she has such a lot on her plate at the moment I feel terrible adding to them, Her hubby is also due back off his ship tomorrow and while he is a lovely man the only shower I can get into is in their ensuite and I would just feel awkward. Plus I feel guilty asking them to keep their heating on for Lola. My sister gave me another pep talk last night about the tortoise and how I should be living my life - no point in arguing I don't expect her to understand.
> Lola is surviving in very cramped conditions, which is OK as he isn't that active at this time of year - he is warm and eating, but I think I need to get him home.
> Managed to get to my appointment and had new cast on, back again on Friday for some stitches to come out, then in another 2 weeks they'll xray and if they are happy I may be able to start to weight bear. You don't realise how something like this impacts on your life until it happens and I have had a few teary nights out of frustration more than anything, it's not in my nature to rely everyone. but I am grateful for everyone's help.
> Hope everyone here is well, I'm just catching up on the weekend's posts.



Oh Lyn, I hope for your sake that you do get to sleep in your own bed tonight... only if it is safe for you to do so though. I understand the awkwardness and frustrations of having to rely on someone else... just try not to rush too much and set yourself back even farther. I am sure your sister and hubby are glad to help you out even if she doesn’t understand your commitment to Lola... I never knew until last night that Lola only had 3 legs... (think I read that on another thread??) You two are survivors and hopefully the winds fall in your favor from now on! Hugs!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Oh Lyn, I hope for your sake that you do get to sleep in your own bed tonight... only if it is safe for you to do so though. I understand the awkwardness and frustrations of having to rely on someone else... just try not to rush too much and set yourself back even farther. I am sure your sister and hubby are glad to help you out even if she doesn’t understand your commitment to Lola... I never knew until last night that Lola only had 3 legs... (think I read that on another thread??) You two are survivors and hopefully the winds fall in your favor from now on! Hugs!!!


Thanks Heather, yes Lola and I both have gammy legs at the moment. His is far more permanent than mine and he copes very well, although I must say he hasn't had to master a walking frame and crutches and, if he stumbles, doesn't have as far to fall as me.
He lost a foot somehow in his past - maybe born with it missing or was bitten by a dog or rat - I'll never know.
He has a stumpy short rear left leg but gets around OK.


----------



## Lyn W

I've hogged the PC long enough so better sign out now.
I'll see you soon and hope everyone suffering with bugs gets better soon and the rest of you take not to catch anything!!
TTFN


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hello CDRers.
> I finally managed to log in - I tried on Sat but it kept telling me I had the wrong password, but no problem today.
> I'm still at sisters house but will probably go home later today or tomorrow - she has such a lot on her plate at the moment I feel terrible adding to them, Her hubby is also due back off his ship tomorrow and while he is a lovely man the only shower I can get into is in their ensuite and I would just feel awkward. Plus I feel guilty asking them to keep their heating on for Lola. My sister gave me another pep talk last night about the tortoise and how I should be living my life - no point in arguing I don't expect her to understand.
> Lola is surviving in very cramped conditions, which is OK as he isn't that active at this time of year - he is warm and eating, but I think I need to get him home.
> Managed to get to my appointment and had new cast on, back again on Friday for some stitches to come out, then in another 2 weeks they'll xray and if they are happy I may be able to start to weight bear. You don't realise how something like this impacts on your life until it happens and I have had a few teary nights out of frustration more than anything, it's not in my nature to rely everyone. but I am grateful for everyone's help.
> Hope everyone here is well, I'm just catching up on the weekend's posts.



Good to read you friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Grateful to hear you are recovering and Lola is well.
Sending prayers and good vibes your way [emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I've hogged the PC long enough so better sign out now.
> I'll see you soon and hope everyone suffering with bugs gets better soon and the rest of you take not to catch anything!!
> TTFN



Hurry back here!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back in mid-December, I shared a few photos of our outing to Maryland’s Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge where we saw many eagles, snow geese and Tundra Swans. Here’s a new article just out in Chesapeake Bay Journal on the refuge and the wildlife there.

https://www.bayjournal.com/article/...il&utm_term=0_bde9036159-332939041e-126590041

If anyone ever visits this area, it’s worth a visit!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol.At least I have family around me to help, it must be dreadful for those alone - I suspect they would be stuck in hospital.


Shame yes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Well, I'm back, sort of. Can't talk much because of a brutally sore throat...



Sore throats are the worst!! 
I hope your getting relief with hot tea with honey and meds.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hello CDRers.
> I finally managed to log in - I tried on Sat but it kept telling me I had the wrong password, but no problem today.
> I'm still at sisters house but will probably go home later today or tomorrow - she has such a lot on her plate at the moment I feel terrible adding to them, Her hubby is also due back off his ship tomorrow and while he is a lovely man the only shower I can get into is in their ensuite and I would just feel awkward. Plus I feel guilty asking them to keep their heating on for Lola. My sister gave me another pep talk last night about the tortoise and how I should be living my life - no point in arguing I don't expect her to understand.
> Lola is surviving in very cramped conditions, which is OK as he isn't that active at this time of year - he is warm and eating, but I think I need to get him home.
> Managed to get to my appointment and had new cast on, back again on Friday for some stitches to come out, then in another 2 weeks they'll xray and if they are happy I may be able to start to weight bear. You don't realise how something like this impacts on your life until it happens and I have had a few teary nights out of frustration more than anything, it's not in my nature to rely everyone. but I am grateful for everyone's help.
> Hope everyone here is well, I'm just catching up on the weekend's posts.


This just makes me so sad. I'm sorry you and Lola are having to go through this. Being an independent woman myself, I totally understand how hard on you it must be to have to depend on others for your basic needs. I think I DO see a light at the end of the tunnel! Keep the faith.


----------



## Yvonne G

*Clovis, CA (93612) 10 Day Weather*
7:46 am PST

TODAY

FEB 4 Rain/Wind
56°41°
90% humidity
S 20 mph 77%

*I DON'T WANT TO GO OUTSIDE. PLEASE DON'T MAKE ME!!! *


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Honey is good for sore throats.



I’m allergic to some types of honey...  I must look for a compromise...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hello CDRers.
> I finally managed to log in - I tried on Sat but it kept telling me I had the wrong password, but no problem today.
> I'm still at sisters house but will probably go home later today or tomorrow - she has such a lot on her plate at the moment I feel terrible adding to them, Her hubby is also due back off his ship tomorrow and while he is a lovely man the only shower I can get into is in their ensuite and I would just feel awkward. Plus I feel guilty asking them to keep their heating on for Lola. My sister gave me another pep talk last night about the tortoise and how I should be living my life - no point in arguing I don't expect her to understand.
> Lola is surviving in very cramped conditions, which is OK as he isn't that active at this time of year - he is warm and eating, but I think I need to get him home.
> Managed to get to my appointment and had new cast on, back again on Friday for some stitches to come out, then in another 2 weeks they'll xray and if they are happy I may be able to start to weight bear. You don't realise how something like this impacts on your life until it happens and I have had a few teary nights out of frustration more than anything, it's not in my nature to rely everyone. but I am grateful for everyone's help.
> Hope everyone here is well, I'm just catching up on the weekend's posts.



Oh Lyn, it is so difficult to lose one’s independence, albeit temporarily. Would healing vibes I’m sending your way do any good? [emoji173]️

Glad you made it to your appointment despite the weather.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thanks! I believe we are both back on track! And how are you? Good to read you back



I’m trying to get plenty of rest. But it’s a little tricky...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear we are all dropping like flies!
> Maybe the CDR is too warm and the bugs are spreading
> Hope you are feeling better soon Lena!



Thank you, Lyn! Do you think it’s the flying jellyfish that we keep poking? Are they also emitting heat??


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Sore throats are the worst!!
> I hope your getting relief with hot tea with honey and meds.



Thank you, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264063



Love it! What a spectacle! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> *Clovis, CA (93612) 10 Day Weather*
> 7:46 am PST
> 
> TODAY
> 
> FEB 4 Rain/Wind
> 56°41°
> 90% humidity
> S 20 mph 77%
> 
> *I DON'T WANT TO GO OUTSIDE. PLEASE DON'T MAKE ME!!! *



No laps today? 

Sorry if you do have to go out. Sending some positive vibes your way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Charlie is a big, orange stray that came to me about a year ago. He's a BIG, healthy cat that I found in the rain, sleeping in a 'nest' under a rose bush.














The lady who lived two houses away from me had died a year ago, Thanksgiving, and Charlie showed up at my house in December, so I just figured he probably had been that lady's cat and whoever took over the house kicked him out. He's obviously an indoor cat, and he had been neutered. He's very healthy-looking and had you can tell he was loved and very well cared for. Once I befriended him, he kept telling me that the outdoor life is not for him. The fourth picture is of me looking out my back door window and him saying, "Let me in, it's cold out here."

Well, he's lived here now for about a year, outside. This a.m. when I opened the front door to go out and get some wood for the fire, he RUSHED inside. He's never done that before. Meow at the door? yes, waiting at the door? yes, but rush inside? never. He's always been a gentleman. I guess he's decided that living outside when it's raining is not his thing. I let him stay inside for a little while, but it really upsets my resident indoor cat, Little Missy Kitty, to have feline visitors, so I knew his indoor time was limited. Trouble is, when I went to pick him up, the "gentleman" growled and spit at me. And he's so big, I didn't want to push my luck. So I got a can of cat food, showed it to him, opened the front door and set it on the porch. Being the foodie that he is, naturally he went out for the food!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> No laps today?
> 
> Sorry if you do have to go out. Sending some positive vibes your way.
> 
> View attachment 264085
> 
> 
> View attachment 264086


Right, no laps today. . . that is, unless it's not raining at 5p when I usually go out. So here I sit, wishing I didn't have to go out. (I love that picture of the plastic bag people on the bike. I wonder how they keep the bag filled with air like that.)


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I know I've posted this before, but these should help.
> 
> View attachment 264045
> 
> 
> Wish you a speedy recovery, Lyn. <3


I'll drink to that!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264061
> 
> Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


That is so cute.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264063


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> *Clovis, CA (93612) 10 Day Weather*
> 7:46 am PST
> 
> TODAY
> 
> FEB 4 Rain/Wind
> 56°41°
> 90% humidity
> S 20 mph 77%
> 
> *I DON'T WANT TO GO OUTSIDE. PLEASE DON'T MAKE ME!!! *


Don't go Yvonne don't goooooooo.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m allergic to some types of honey...  I must look for a compromise...
> 
> View attachment 264073


That is a good compromise. Unless it tastes like medicine. Then yuck!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m trying to get plenty of rest. But it’s a little tricky...
> 
> View attachment 264074


Lol. And you can't talk. Do you by any chance solve it with charades?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love it! What a spectacle! [emoji23][emoji23]


And there is our Lena back. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No laps today?
> 
> Sorry if you do have to go out. Sending some positive vibes your way.
> 
> View attachment 264085
> 
> 
> View attachment 264086


Whahaha. I laughed so hard at the first one I started coughing. Re the second one I don't want to be breathing that air. Just a tad stuffy. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Charlie is a big, orange stray that came to me about a year ago. He's a BIG, healthy cat that I found in the rain, sleeping in a 'nest' under a rose bush.
> 
> View attachment 264076
> View attachment 264077
> View attachment 264078
> View attachment 264079
> View attachment 264080
> View attachment 264081
> View attachment 264082
> 
> View attachment 264083
> View attachment 264084
> 
> 
> 
> The lady who lived two houses away from me had died a year ago, Thanksgiving, and Charlie showed up at my house in December, so I just figured he probably had been that lady's cat and whoever took over the house kicked him out. He's obviously an indoor cat, and he had been neutered. He's very healthy-looking and had you can tell he was loved and very well cared for. Once I befriended him, he kept telling me that the outdoor life is not for him. The fourth picture is of me looking out my back door window and him saying, "Let me in, it's cold out here."
> 
> Well, he's lived here now for about a year, outside. This a.m. when I opened the front door to go out and get some wood for the fire, he RUSHED inside. He's never done that before. Meow at the door? yes, waiting at the door? yes, but rush inside? never. He's always been a gentleman. I guess he's decided that living outside when it's raining is not his thing. I let him stay inside for a little while, but it really upsets my resident indoor cat, Little Missy Kitty, to have feline visitors, so I knew his indoor time was limited. Trouble is, when I went to pick him up, the "gentleman" growled and spit at me. And he's so big, I didn't want to push my luck. So I got a can of cat food, showed it to him, opened the front door and set it on the porch. Being the foodie that he is, naturally he went out for the food!


He is a gorgeous cat. But he will probably try it again. Unless of course you make your doorways double doored like they do for aviaries. Or your resident cat might just get used to him if he does it often enough. Good luck. [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny and warm here today unlike @Yvonne G in California. The problem is that our Polar Vortex FROZE all the local waterways.....and they remain non-navigable at least for small boats!

Took a drive today thinking i might be able to get out kayaking on a trip tomorrow, - nope..... ICE ICE baby.

Where I normally launch from...






A view from around the corner where I usually paddle. Just right of center, by that single pine stand, if you look hard, you can see a flock of Tundra Swans....honking like fog horns!


----------



## Momof4

@Lyn W


----------



## Maro2Bear

Stopped by “The Feed Store” this morning after checking out the frozen water. We’ve been seeing bright yellow signs advertising this place...you know the flimsy cardboard type signs....Deer Corn...Free Range Eggs...Chicks, for some time but never pop in. Its just easier (and usually cheaper) to pick up bird seed and suet cakes from the box stores while shopping. Plus they have odd hours & days worked (only open Monday, Friday, 1/2 day Saturday).

Anyhow, I pop in, find some good black sunflower seeds, and all kinds of bird seed. I see too that they have mixed orchard hay/timothy hay bales for $9.00. Ive been buying 48 oz (1.2 kilo) bags of Timothy from Walmart for just about the same price as an entire bale! Sooooooo, a bale of mixed Orchard/Timothy is in Sullys future! /Side Note: their suet cakes for birds were twice that of Walmart/

On my way out...I say “So, ive noticed your signs and thought id stop in. How long have you been open?”
Owner replies... 43 years!

I think they need a better advertising team!


----------



## Momof4

Just another wet gloomy day for us too. 
My weed seeds are finally starting to sprout! Yay!! 
We worked on the pond on Sunday before the rain came. Spent about 1.5 hrs messing with the liner. It’s not perfect but we did pretty good for our first time. Thank goodness for YouTube!
I played mean grandma this morning trying to get saline in my grandsons nose. I felt bad holding him down but I remained calm and got the job done. 

Trying to figure out a chicken & rice recipe for dinner.


----------



## Momof4

forgot pics. 








Cut a notch out for overflow. We’ll put a pvc pipe. Not that we get that much rain but my other fills up to where I go out in the night to drain it so the turtle doesn’t escape.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> forgot pics.
> 
> View attachment 264101
> 
> View attachment 264102
> 
> View attachment 264103
> 
> 
> Cut a notch out for overflow. We’ll put a pvc pipe. Not that we get that much rain but my other fills up to where I go out in the night to drain it so the turtle doesn’t escape.
> View attachment 264104



Looking good. Can’t wait for more pix.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> forgot pics.
> 
> View attachment 264101
> 
> View attachment 264102
> 
> View attachment 264103
> 
> 
> Cut a notch out for overflow. We’ll put a pvc pipe. Not that we get that much rain but my other fills up to where I go out in the night to drain it so the turtle doesn’t escape.
> View attachment 264104


Looking very good. Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking good. Can’t wait for more pix.



Thank you!
I’m trying to find a water pump to use as the spitter. 
Something like this. 
We have an one , so we may take it apart so the water will flow thru. 
I’m thinking of a farm type theme if you have any ideas. 
We are going to wrap the pond in corrugated metal panels. 
I don’t like the red landscape timbers.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> forgot pics.
> 
> View attachment 264101
> 
> View attachment 264102
> 
> View attachment 264103
> 
> 
> Cut a notch out for overflow. We’ll put a pvc pipe. Not that we get that much rain but my other fills up to where I go out in the night to drain it so the turtle doesn’t escape.
> View attachment 264104



Great job! [emoji106]


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m sure everyone is aware of greenhouse/hoop houses to grow greens in colder temps or to extend your growing season.
I saw this earlier on YouTube where a guy shows how well his greens held up during extended sub freezing temps the US experienced recently.

Hoop House Greens - 




Our torts would love the green!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny and warm here today unlike @Yvonne G in California. The problem is that our Polar Vortex FROZE all the local waterways.....and they remain non-navigable at least for small boats!
> 
> Took a drive today thinking i might be able to get out kayaking on a trip tomorrow, - nope..... ICE ICE baby.
> 
> Where I normally launch from...
> 
> View attachment 264098
> View attachment 264095
> View attachment 264096
> 
> 
> A view from around the corner where I usually paddle. Just right of center, by that single pine stand, if you look hard, you can see a flock of Tundra Swans....honking like fog horns!
> 
> View attachment 264097


Hehehe...my animals love that song.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’m trying to get plenty of rest. But it’s a little tricky...
> 
> View attachment 264074



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]RIGHT!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Charlie is a big, orange stray that came to me about a year ago. He's a BIG, healthy cat that I found in the rain, sleeping in a 'nest' under a rose bush.
> 
> View attachment 264076
> View attachment 264077
> View attachment 264078
> View attachment 264079
> View attachment 264080
> View attachment 264081
> View attachment 264082
> 
> View attachment 264083
> View attachment 264084
> 
> 
> 
> The lady who lived two houses away from me had died a year ago, Thanksgiving, and Charlie showed up at my house in December, so I just figured he probably had been that lady's cat and whoever took over the house kicked him out. He's obviously an indoor cat, and he had been neutered. He's very healthy-looking and had you can tell he was loved and very well cared for. Once I befriended him, he kept telling me that the outdoor life is not for him. The fourth picture is of me looking out my back door window and him saying, "Let me in, it's cold out here."
> 
> Well, he's lived here now for about a year, outside. This a.m. when I opened the front door to go out and get some wood for the fire, he RUSHED inside. He's never done that before. Meow at the door? yes, waiting at the door? yes, but rush inside? never. He's always been a gentleman. I guess he's decided that living outside when it's raining is not his thing. I let him stay inside for a little while, but it really upsets my resident indoor cat, Little Missy Kitty, to have feline visitors, so I knew his indoor time was limited. Trouble is, when I went to pick him up, the "gentleman" growled and spit at me. And he's so big, I didn't want to push my luck. So I got a can of cat food, showed it to him, opened the front door and set it on the porch. Being the foodie that he is, naturally he went out for the food!



Poor Charlie. It’s sad he was left behind and without a home. 

But now that he’s been inside, he might try to storm the gates again... Is Tony still around as well?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'll drink to that!



Cheers! [emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny and warm here today unlike @Yvonne G in California. The problem is that our Polar Vortex FROZE all the local waterways.....and they remain non-navigable at least for small boats!
> 
> Took a drive today thinking i might be able to get out kayaking on a trip tomorrow, - nope..... ICE ICE baby.
> 
> Where I normally launch from...
> 
> View attachment 264098
> View attachment 264095
> View attachment 264096
> 
> 
> A view from around the corner where I usually paddle. Just right of center, by that single pine stand, if you look hard, you can see a flock of Tundra Swans....honking like fog horns!
> 
> View attachment 264097



Sorry this polar vortex thing left your plans up in the air...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Stopped by “The Feed Store” this morning after checking out the frozen water. We’ve been seeing bright yellow signs advertising this place...you know the flimsy cardboard type signs....Deer Corn...Free Range Eggs...Chicks, for some time but never pop in. Its just easier (and usually cheaper) to pick up bird seed and suet cakes from the box stores while shopping. Plus they have odd hours & days worked (only open Monday, Friday, 1/2 day Saturday).
> 
> Anyhow, I pop in, find some good black sunflower seeds, and all kinds of bird seed. I see too that they have mixed orchard hay/timothy hay bales for $9.00. Ive been buying 48 oz (1.2 kilo) bags of Timothy from Walmart for just about the same price as an entire bale! Sooooooo, a bale of mixed Orchard/Timothy is in Sullys future! /Side Note: their suet cakes for birds were twice that of Walmart/
> 
> On my way out...I say “So, ive noticed your signs and thought id stop in. How long have you been open?”
> Owner replies... 43 years!
> 
> I think they need a better advertising team!



Ouch. 
Glad Sully is getting a treat!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Just another wet gloomy day for us too.
> My weed seeds are finally starting to sprout! Yay!!
> We worked on the pond on Sunday before the rain came. Spent about 1.5 hrs messing with the liner. It’s not perfect but we did pretty good for our first time. Thank goodness for YouTube!
> I played mean grandma this morning trying to get saline in my grandsons nose. I felt bad holding him down but I remained calm and got the job done.
> 
> Trying to figure out a chicken & rice recipe for dinner.



“Mean grandma”?? I’ll take it with a grain of salt. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
Quite suddenly I feel much better. Maybe the polar vortex from some of your corners resulted in freezing the pesky bugs? Or was it the magic properties of mead? No wonder the Vikings drank it and were generally considered big and healthy. [emoji23] Anyway, it’s good to be back (and have my voice too)! I might even start singing. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

A notice from Turtle Conservancy on Instagram. Just fyi


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all... good to see things are healing in the CDR. Lena’s voice is back so she’s able to type! I’m hoping Lyn is settling in and JoesMum’s cough has abated! Whew... then we have Ellie Mae on the mend.... but I think all better.

Already 40F here at 0600 with forecast highs for mid-60’s. With the icejam on the waters, the plan is to scout out a new area to hike @ Smithsonia Environmental Research Center (SERC) not too far from our house. 

The birdies are up, singing and enjoying the heatwave....and I saw thst our Spring Snowdrops were blooming yesterday afternoon.

Hope the rains stop out West.....you all got a ton of rain and snow up in the mtns!


----------



## Maro2Bear

No Comment -


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blue Sky Alert


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure everyone is aware of greenhouse/hoop houses to grow greens in colder temps or to extend your growing season.
> I saw this earlier on YouTube where a guy shows how well his greens held up during extended sub freezing temps the US experienced recently.
> 
> Hoop House Greens -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our torts would love the green![/QUOTE
> 
> Just shows you that with enough effort, anything is possible.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Quite suddenly I feel much better. Maybe the polar vortex from some of your corners resulted in freezing the pesky bugs? Or was it the magic properties of mead? No wonder the Vikings drank it and were generally considered big and healthy. [emoji23] Anyway, it’s good to be back (and have my voice too)! I might even start singing. [emoji33][emoji33]


So when do we get the video of you singing?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all... good to see things are healing in the CDR. Lena’s voice is back so she’s able to type! I’m hoping Lyn is settling in and JoesMum’s cough has abated! Whew... then we have Ellie Mae on the mend.... but I think all better.
> 
> Already 40F here at 0600 with forecast highs for mid-60’s. With the icejam on the waters, the plan is to scout out a new area to hike @ Smithsonia Environmental Research Center (SERC) not too far from our house.
> 
> The birdies are up, singing and enjoying the heatwave....and I saw thst our Spring Snowdrops were blooming yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Hope the rains stop out West.....you all got a ton of rain and snow up in the mtns!


Sounds like all is coming right again.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Blue Sky Alert
> 
> View attachment 264133


Oh the horror. What are you going to do?


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday All.

For a change I have been busy. Which was nice. So this is the first opportunity that I have had to come online. I have 15 minutes to go before I have to leave to go home, then it is the normal daily routine of sorting out supper etc. My torts are still wary of their new top walkway. So far only Rue has gone up, that I know of and then she did not want to come down. Lol. Hopefully today when I get home I can see if they have used it some more. There are a few more tweaks that I will need to implement, and then I am hoping that the gang and I will all be happy.

The gang say Hi:


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!
> I’m trying to find a water pump to use as the spitter.
> Something like this.
> We have an one , so we may take it apart so the water will flow thru.
> I’m thinking of a farm type theme if you have any ideas.
> We are going to wrap the pond in corrugated metal panels.
> I don’t like the red landscape timbers.
> View attachment 264105


It's not an old fashioned pump, but did you see the pond that one of our members in China recently put together? He used a small kiddy swimming pool, but the return water flows through a PVC pipe that is attached lengthwise along the rim of the pond, , capped on the end , with multiple holes drilled along its length. It looks pretty nice the way the water shoots out the holes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Poor Charlie. It’s sad he was left behind and without a home.
> 
> But now that he’s been inside, he might try to storm the gates again... Is Tony still around as well?


Yup, Tony is still my resident meany. But he seems to be settling. Doesn't seem to want to fight as much. Still fights, but not as often.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh the horror. What are you going to do?




Off for a hike to a new area to explore!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all... good to see things are healing in the CDR. Lena’s voice is back so she’s able to type! I’m hoping Lyn is settling in and JoesMum’s cough has abated! Whew... then we have Ellie Mae on the mend.... but I think all better.
> 
> Already 40F here at 0600 with forecast highs for mid-60’s. With the icejam on the waters, the plan is to scout out a new area to hike @ Smithsonia Environmental Research Center (SERC) not too far from our house.
> 
> The birdies are up, singing and enjoying the heatwave....and I saw thst our Spring Snowdrops were blooming yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Hope the rains stop out West.....you all got a ton of rain and snow up in the mtns!



Goodness. Stay cool. A lemonade? [emoji23] 
Would love some pictures of the snowdrops next time you run into each other. Especially if they run into you [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's not an old fashioned pump, but did you see the pond that one of our members in China recently put together? He used a small kiddy swimming pool, but the return water flows through a PVC pipe that is attached lengthwise along the rim of the pond, , capped on the end , with multiple holes drilled along its length. It looks pretty nice the way the water shoots out the holes.



I didn’t see it. I’ll look in the turtle section.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So when do we get the video of you singing?



Me singing! Lol. That would be unheard of. [emoji23][emoji23] (I’d never do that to my roommates.)


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Off for a hike to a new area to explore!



Hope you return with some pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t see it. I’ll look in the turtle section.


Here's the link:

ttps://tortoiseforum.org/threads/easy-build-outdoor-pond-habitat.173133/#post-1707558


----------



## Yvonne G

We're supposed to have rain or showers for the next week or so. The reservoirs are mostly three quarters full and the snow pack (where we get our water from) is very good. So it looks like this will be a good summer as far as water is concerned.

@Maro2Bear your pictures are beautiful, and I would love to walk in those woods, but I'll take my mild winters anyday over your frozen ones. I don't like being cold (says she as she sheds clothing because the wood stove is cooking her).

I hope all you sickies are getting well. I wonder what's going on with @JoesMum . She said she's feeling better, then went silent.

Well, time for me to go prepare tortoise food. Later. . .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> ttps://tortoiseforum.org/threads/easy-build-outdoor-pond-habitat.173133/#post-1707558



I found it. He did a great job!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hope you return with some pictures.



Me too


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Tuesday everyone! All the projects I’m seeing in here has inspired me... I had promised myself that I would have a permanent outdoor enclosure ready for Toretto by spring but I couldn’t make up my mind where it would be or what I would use for fencing, etc.... His growth rate has really pushed me into action (and the sale Lowe’s ran on treated lumber) .. so Yesterday I went and bought supplies. Got a few more things today in between clients.. I didn’t manage much actual work yesterday but unloading that dang trailer was plenty. I also got the poles cut and a whopping 2 holes dug [emoji23]... Anyway... it’s progress. I should end up with around 2500+ square feet. It’s not actually a square area so I don’t know how to get the right measurement.. I’ll post pics when I really get going.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! All the projects I’m seeing in here has inspired me... I had promised myself that I would have a permanent outdoor enclosure ready for Toretto by spring but I couldn’t make up my mind where it would be or what I would use for fencing, etc.... His growth rate has really pushed me into action (and the sale Lowe’s ran on treated lumber) .. so Yesterday I went and bought supplies. Got a few more things today in between clients.. I didn’t manage much actual work yesterday but unloading that dang trailer was plenty. I also got the poles cut and a whopping 2 holes dug [emoji23]... Anyway... it’s progress. I should end up with around 2500+ square feet. It’s not actually a square area so I don’t know how to get the right measurement.. I’ll post pics when I really get going.


Building pens has always been a lot of fun for me. Once I had them all built I was sort of at wits end wondering what I should be doing now.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! All the projects I’m seeing in here has inspired me... I had promised myself that I would have a permanent outdoor enclosure ready for Toretto by spring but I couldn’t make up my mind where it would be or what I would use for fencing, etc.... His growth rate has really pushed me into action (and the sale Lowe’s ran on treated lumber) .. so Yesterday I went and bought supplies. Got a few more things today in between clients.. I didn’t manage much actual work yesterday but unloading that dang trailer was plenty. I also got the poles cut and a whopping 2 holes dug [emoji23]... Anyway... it’s progress. I should end up with around 2500+ square feet. It’s not actually a square area so I don’t know how to get the right measurement.. I’ll post pics when I really get going.



Yay!! Sounds like a great project!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Off for a hike to a new area to explore!


A good compromise. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me singing! Lol. That would be unheard of. [emoji23][emoji23] (I’d never do that to my roommates.)


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Building pens has always been a lot of fun for me. Once I had them all built I was sort of at wits end wondering what I should be doing now.



I understand that.. I can’t be idle at all! I saw that you are not accepting any more tortoises this year. Have you many left to rehome still? I know that Dudley is “yours”... do you have others that are your pets? Did retiring leave a hole in your schedule? Sorry, I’m so nosy


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! All the projects I’m seeing in here has inspired me... I had promised myself that I would have a permanent outdoor enclosure ready for Toretto by spring but I couldn’t make up my mind where it would be or what I would use for fencing, etc.... His growth rate has really pushed me into action (and the sale Lowe’s ran on treated lumber) .. so Yesterday I went and bought supplies. Got a few more things today in between clients.. I didn’t manage much actual work yesterday but unloading that dang trailer was plenty. I also got the poles cut and a whopping 2 holes dug [emoji23]... Anyway... it’s progress. I should end up with around 2500+ square feet. It’s not actually a square area so I don’t know how to get the right measurement.. I’ll post pics when I really get going.


Awesome. I cannot wait to see it. [emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I understand that.. I can’t be idle at all! I saw that you are not accepting any more tortoises this year. Have you many left to rehome still? I know that Dudley is “yours”... do you have others that are your pets? Did retiring leave a hole in your schedule? Sorry, I’m so nosy


Yes, I did decide to retire. Doing the yard inspections was just getting to be too much for me. And I don't feel right just handing out tortoises without taking a look at where they're going. So, no it doesn't leave a hole in my schedule. It was the inspections that put a crimp in my schedule. I still have a dozen newly hatched desert tortoises to place and about 4 or so from 2 to 1 year of age. Someone is coming today to look at them. I also have a whole lot of box turtles that I could adopt out, but they're no problem at all to care for. They live in a big yard and more or less take care of themselves with just a little food occasionally from me. If you click on the "spoiler my critters" button at the bottom of my posts it will list all the turtles and tortoises in my collection. They're not 'pets' per se, as I treat them all as wild animals, with minimal interaction from me. My enjoyment of them comes from caring for them and their yards, picking up the poop, etc. I have chairs in some of the yards so I can just sit there and watch them.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I did decide to retire. Doing the yard inspections was just getting to be too much for me. And I don't feel right just handing out tortoises without taking a look at where they're going. So, no it doesn't leave a hole in my schedule. It was the inspections that put a crimp in my schedule. I still have a dozen newly hatched desert tortoises to place and about 4 or so from 2 to 1 year of age. Someone is coming today to look at them. I also have a whole lot of box turtles that I could adopt out, but they're no problem at all to care for. They live in a big yard and more or less take care of themselves with just a little food occasionally from me. If you click on the "spoiler my critters" button at the bottom of my posts it will list all the turtles and tortoises in my collection. They're not 'pets' per se, as I treat them all as wild animals, with minimal interaction from me. My enjoyment of them comes from caring for them and their yards, picking up the poop, etc. I have chairs in some of the yards so I can just sit there and watch them.



I love your answer! It seems like I’m always cleaning up after animals and hubby always asks why I love them so much... I think it’s the care taking and just knowing that they gave such a quality of life... ??? To each their own , right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Have fun with the meerkats...


No meerkats near me. 
Tidgy has dealt with them all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back....it’s so much like Spring! Temps at or above 70F.

Most of the water area is fully iced over, but I managed to hike about 5 miles of marsh and woodland trails. Taking a break, looking at photos.

Heres an idea what the area looks like


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hunt them down and lock them up!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Walked up on some Tundra Swans enjoying the open calm shoreline waters.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Glad you're on the mend but sorry that the cough is still hanging around - it takes ages to get rid of. Just rest and make sure you don't go out building any snowmen this weekend.
> I'm dreading the snow as I have to go to orthopedic clinic on Friday and don't know how I'll get there. I haven't moved to my sisters yet and I'm really nervous about using a zimmer or crutches outdoors - especially if it's icy. I'm fine in the house and managing to get from room to room; it's hard work but I'm getting used to it. My sister also doesn't like to drive on the snow and ice either so I'm hoping I can get an ambulance with a wheelchair. This is an absolute nightmare for me having to rely on other people it's not something I've ever done. Hopefully there won't be a lot of snow and it won't last. I do feel sorry for our friends in the US who are suffering that dreadful freeze - keep safe anyone who's affected!


I'm really happy to hear you are figuring it out at home. My circumstances are probably different then yours in all ways. I won't use 2 crutches. They wind up hurting worse then the injury. That's not even mentioning being so off balance on ice. When I finally decided I could do an office visit to my orthopedic surgeon I went then. (fractured knee cap) He said "where have you been Msss Green?" I said "taking a break." I'm not saying take my advice. I'm saying do what you need to do to get well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of a collage... enjoy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Ummmm.......................................maybe I need new glasses!


Obviously you do! 
It's clearly a penguin. 
Ask Silly and Willy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, more babies found new homes today. I adopted out four yearling desert tortoises and two two year olds. Now I just have the dozen new hatchlings. I like to keep them until they're a year old, so I'm not planning on adopting anymore for a year or so. Then a friend came to visit and asked if I had any 'sickies' that she could take home and nurse to health so I gave her a ornate box turtle that I've been treating for an eye infection. Slowly but surely, I'm thinning the turkey herd!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Adam, so it takes me being hit by a car to drag you back?
> I'll have to do it more often!
> Always great to see you, and thank you for the good wishes!


Been dragged back for a nicer thing this time, fortunately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Hello Adam!!! We are always in need of a super hero, but me thinks you ain’t so bad your self!


I am the Dark Lord of The Cold Dark Room! 
Very, very naughty indeed!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, more babies found new homes today. I adopted out four yearling desert tortoises and two two year olds. Now I just have the dozen new hatchlings. I like to keep them until they're a year old, so I'm not planning on adopting anymore for a year or so. Then a friend came to visit and asked if I had any 'sickies' that she could take home and nurse to health so I gave her a ornate box turtle that I've been treating for an eye infection. Slowly but surely, I'm thinning the turkey herd!



You have friends?? 

I didn’t realize you retired Yvonne. I guess I don’t branch out of the CDR like I used too. 
I feel so privileged that you gave my family a tour a few years ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Thank you, Kathy! 
Miss you too.
I think my mug's in Corner 7 full of Cold coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You have friends??



I don't, really. This is a gal I used to work with at the phone company. She had some boards left over from a project and remembered that I'm a wood hoarder, so she called to see if I wanted them. I don't have the time or inclination for 'friends.' I don't even see my own daughter any more often than every couple of months. I like it that way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turbo Tax and I completed my tax forms yesterday. I'm good for another year! Being on a fixed income, with never any change in said income, each tax return is the same year to year. I could just Xerox it and send it in. There's never any changes. But it's done and that headache is averted for another year!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good attempt. I however see a crane [emoji33] Hi there Adam, nice to read you.


A crane? 

Pah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh it is good to have you back. [emoji3] [emoji23] [emoji3] [emoji23]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Did you poke a jellyfish by any chance?


Lobbed a hedgehog at one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm happy with either.
Or both.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Speedy recovery to all the roommates who need it (there seem to be a few, including myself).
> @Tidgy's Dad - so sweet of you to pop in, Batman. Sorry I missed you.
> Not see you all later!


Hope the sore throat's better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Boo!


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Kathy!
> Miss you too.
> I think my mug's in Corner 7 full of Cold coffee.



So nice to see you! 
What has been keeping you busy?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I don't, really. This is a gal I used to work with at the phone company. She had some boards left over from a project and remembered that I'm a wood hoarder, so she called to see if I wanted them. I don't have the time or inclination for 'friends.' I don't even see my own daughter any more often than every couple of months. I like it that way.



That was sweet of her to think of you!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Turbo Tax and I completed my tax forms yesterday. I'm good for another year! Being on a fixed income, with never any change in said income, each tax return is the same year to year. I could just Xerox it and send it in. There's never any changes. But it's done and that headache is averted for another year!



It’s a great feeling!! [emoji736]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popped in to say thanks to Carol @CarolM 
Your Christmas card arrived today! 
Better late than never. 
Goodness knows what the postal service have been up to.
My computer's playing up at the moment, so it won't let me upload the photo. 
Sorry.
But thanks very much, Carol, much appreciated!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> So nice to see you!
> What has been keeping you busy?


Lots and lots and lots of fossil research. 
Really great fun and ever so difficult for my tiny old brain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello and Goodbye, lovely Roommates! 
Not see you all very soon, I would think.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I love your answer! It seems like I’m always cleaning up after animals and hubby always asks why I love them so much... I think it’s the care taking and just knowing that they gave such a quality of life... ??? To each their own , right


Yes.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji41]


My tortoise has a new hat [emoji145][emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back....it’s so much like Spring! Temps at or above 70F.
> 
> Most of the water area is fully iced over, but I managed to hike about 5 miles of marsh and woodland trails. Taking a break, looking at photos.
> 
> Heres an idea what the area looks like
> 
> View attachment 264163



Stunning


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am the Dark Lord of The Cold Dark Room!
> Very, very naughty indeed!



Sheesh... what happened to Batman??


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!



Shoot! I can’t see you in that corner!!!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji41]
> View attachment 264179
> 
> My tortoise has a new hat [emoji145][emoji217][emoji851]



Awwww! Too cute


----------



## EllieMay

My efforts for the day.




I only had a couple hours and this is harder than I thought...I dont think it looks too bad though


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> My efforts for the day.
> View attachment 264184
> View attachment 264185
> 
> 
> I only had a couple hours and this is harder than I thought...I dont think it looks too bad though



Looks good to me!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

I’ve been spending as much time as possible trying to improve our house to put it on the market. We’ve always wanted land and not just for my tortoises, although my husband accuses me of that. My four year old keeps busy playing pretend all day with whatever she can get her hands on. Today it was my garden statues. They are her babies. It’s better than her baby the day before, a ball of socks. 

Any tips to get my house sold quickly?


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> My efforts for the day.
> View attachment 264184
> View attachment 264185
> 
> 
> I only had a couple hours and this is harder than I thought...I dont think it looks too bad though


Looking good! For our next property, we are renting an auger. I’m so tired of digging down 18” to sink posts.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 264164
> View attachment 264165
> View attachment 264166
> 
> 
> Walked up on some Tundra Swans enjoying the open calm shoreline waters.
> 
> View attachment 264167


I love your neck of the woods. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of a collage... enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 264173


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, more babies found new homes today. I adopted out four yearling desert tortoises and two two year olds. Now I just have the dozen new hatchlings. I like to keep them until they're a year old, so I'm not planning on adopting anymore for a year or so. Then a friend came to visit and asked if I had any 'sickies' that she could take home and nurse to health so I gave her a ornate box turtle that I've been treating for an eye infection. Slowly but surely, I'm thinning the turkey herd!


Well done Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, Kathy!
> Miss you too.
> I think my mug's in Corner 7 full of Cold coffee.


Cold coffee is yummy!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Turbo Tax and I completed my tax forms yesterday. I'm good for another year! Being on a fixed income, with never any change in said income, each tax return is the same year to year. I could just Xerox it and send it in. There's never any changes. But it's done and that headache is averted for another year!


Sjoe. Glad that's over. Tax is never a happy thing to do.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lobbed a hedgehog at one.


No wonder we are getting sick CDR's. The Jellyfish are paying us back. [emoji35]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!


Bah Humbug!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popped in to say thanks to Carol @CarolM
> Your Christmas card arrived today!
> Better late than never.
> Goodness knows what the postal service have been up to.
> My computer's playing up at the moment, so it won't let me upload the photo.
> Sorry.
> But thanks very much, Carol, much appreciated!


Whahaha. Glad it finally arrived. I am also getting mine still. Christmas is never ending this year. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello and Goodbye, lovely Roommates!
> Not see you all very soon, I would think.


Until the next time Adam. Safe fossil hunting.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji41]
> View attachment 264179
> 
> My tortoise has a new hat [emoji145][emoji217][emoji851]


Oh that is so cute. Good Morning Noel. And Happy Hump day.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Shoot! I can’t see you in that corner!!!


Poke a Jellyfish. If they will allow you to, considering the Dark Lord has been lobbing hedgehogs at them.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My efforts for the day.
> View attachment 264184
> View attachment 264185
> 
> 
> I only had a couple hours and this is harder than I thought...I dont think it looks too bad though


Well done. Your efforts pass inspection with flying colours.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been spending as much time as possible trying to improve our house to put it on the market. We’ve always wanted land and not just for my tortoises, although my husband accuses me of that. My four year old keeps busy playing pretend all day with whatever she can get her hands on. Today it was my garden statues. They are her babies. It’s better than her baby the day before, a ball of socks.
> 
> Any tips to get my house sold quickly?


For a moment I thought the darker ones were real live baby tortoises. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday and happy Hump day everyone. The wind is pumping and we are half way through the work week. So all is good. Have fantastic days everyone. And if you are going to be naughty be good at it. [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been spending as much time as possible trying to improve our house to put it on the market. We’ve always wanted land and not just for my tortoises, although my husband accuses me of that. My four year old keeps busy playing pretend all day with whatever she can get her hands on. Today it was my garden statues. They are her babies. It’s better than her baby the day before, a ball of socks.
> 
> Any tips to get my house sold quickly?



She’s precious!!!! 
I hate that I didn’t get to visit but I’m sure glad I didn’t get close enough her to give her nasty germs!
I don’t have any tips for house selling, but hold out for what your asking. You’ll regret it if you sell too quickly & take less... good luck!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Looking good! For our next property, we are renting an auger. I’m so tired of digging down 18” to sink posts.



LOL... I now understand... but it was tricky business trying to maneuver between water & sprinkler lines.. I had to be very “gentle”..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday and happy Hump day everyone. The wind is pumping and we are half way through the work week. So all is good. Have fantastic days everyone. And if you are going to be naughty be good at it. [emoji23]



Good morning Carol & Happy Wednesday. What fantastic advice!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! All the projects I’m seeing in here has inspired me... I had promised myself that I would have a permanent outdoor enclosure ready for Toretto by spring but I couldn’t make up my mind where it would be or what I would use for fencing, etc.... His growth rate has really pushed me into action (and the sale Lowe’s ran on treated lumber) .. so Yesterday I went and bought supplies. Got a few more things today in between clients.. I didn’t manage much actual work yesterday but unloading that dang trailer was plenty. I also got the poles cut and a whopping 2 holes dug [emoji23]... Anyway... it’s progress. I should end up with around 2500+ square feet. It’s not actually a square area so I don’t know how to get the right measurement.. I’ll post pics when I really get going.



Good luck with the big project, Heather! Toretto will be so grateful...to be able to try to bulldoze the walls [emoji23] Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Building pens has always been a lot of fun for me. Once I had them all built I was sort of at wits end wondering what I should be doing now.



Rest? Relax? Nap? Some people do those things, you know... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No meerkats near me.
> Tidgy has dealt with them all.



Geez, Adam. You shouldn’t sneak up on people like that. Gave me a start! 
Nice to not see you, of course. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> You have friends??
> 
> I didn’t realize you retired Yvonne. I guess I don’t branch out of the CDR like I used too.
> I feel so privileged that you gave my family a tour a few years ago.





Yvonne G said:


> I don't, really. This is a gal I used to work with at the phone company. She had some boards left over from a project and remembered that I'm a wood hoarder, so she called to see if I wanted them. I don't have the time or inclination for 'friends.' I don't even see my own daughter any more often than every couple of months. I like it that way.



‘Friends’ outside of CDR and TFO, of course. 
It’s lovely to not see you every day, Yvonne! [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Turbo Tax and I completed my tax forms yesterday. I'm good for another year! Being on a fixed income, with never any change in said income, each tax return is the same year to year. I could just Xerox it and send it in. There's never any changes. But it's done and that headache is averted for another year!



Well done. For many people the headache is much bigger, I suppose, and the effort more taxing.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo!



That’s what I mean by giving people a fright. 
My sore throat got better, and now worse again. No singing in the showers of the CDR for me after all. 
How are you, Wifey, and Tidgy?


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been spending as much time as possible trying to improve our house to put it on the market. We’ve always wanted land and not just for my tortoises, although my husband accuses me of that. My four year old keeps busy playing pretend all day with whatever she can get her hands on. Today it was my garden statues. They are her babies. It’s better than her baby the day before, a ball of socks.
> 
> Any tips to get my house sold quickly?



Cute! 

I hear pics of cute children and cute pets are a good marketing trick. Wallpaper made of pictures of your cutie and your torts plastered throughout the house? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Cold coffee is yummy!!



Not this time of year in the Northern Hemisphere!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Rest? Relax? Nap? Some people do those things, you know... [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] I thought the same thing. But then I realized that, that was not Yvonne's style.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s what I mean by giving people a fright.
> My sore throat got better, and now worse again. No singing in the showers of the CDR for me after all.
> How are you, Wifey, and Tidgy?


There are showers in the CDR rooms?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not this time of year in the Northern Hemisphere!


Well fortunately for me it works all year round. Even though it is only decaf coffee.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> There are showers in the CDR rooms?



Yes. Only very cold ones.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] I thought the same thing. But then I realized that, that was not Yvonne's style.



You’re right. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes. Only very cold ones.


[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> That’s what I mean by giving people a fright.
> My sore throat got better, and now worse again. No singing in the showers of the CDR for me after all.
> How are you, Wifey, and Tidgy?



We are oceans apart but my nasty throat is doing the same thing Very Irritating! Especially when your taking antibiotics that are not very nice to your stomach! Oh well, the cold shower wasn’t going to inspire much singing anyway I do hope your all better super soon. It’s great to have your witty thoughts to read on the daily[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well fortunately for me it works all year round. Even though it is only decaf coffee.



I can’t imagine starting my day with decaf!!!! Although lately I have been known to end my day with some....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> We are oceans apart but my nasty throat is doing the same thing Very Irritating! Especially when your taking antibiotics that are not very nice to your stomach! Oh well, the cold shower wasn’t going to inspire much singing anyway I do hope your all better super soon. It’s great to have your witty thoughts to read on the daily[emoji6]


Seems like sickness is going around. I'm home from work today with a nasty cold. Hope all my pals in the CDR are doing well though. It's suppose to be in the 70s here again today here in GA, Murphy will be a happy camper since he'll go outside again today. Right now he's taking his morning bath


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> Looking good! For our next property, we are renting an auger. I’m so tired of digging down 18” to sink posts.



Yes....over the years ive dug my share of post holes with bars, shovels or manual post hole diggers.
Like discovering a hot knife on cold butter...


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> We are oceans apart but my nasty throat is doing the same thing Very Irritating! Especially when your taking antibiotics that are not very nice to your stomach! Oh well, the cold shower wasn’t going to inspire much singing anyway I do hope your all better super soon. It’s great to have your witty thoughts to read on the daily[emoji6]



Thank you, Heather! 
This virus is _Irritating_ indeed. (I saw it [emoji6]) And the fact that it’s so persistent is, um, hard to swallow [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine starting my day with decaf!!!! Although lately I have been known to end my day with some....



That’s my girl [emoji23] Montgomery! Another espresso, please [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Seems like sickness is going around. I'm home from work today with a nasty cold. Hope all my pals in the CDR are doing well though. It's suppose to be in the 70s here again today here in GA, Murphy will be a happy camper since he'll go outside again today. Right now he's taking his morning bath
> View attachment 264235



Unfortunately, guess it’s just that time of year. I heard yesterday that there’s been a measles out break [emoji33]...Hope you feel better quick!!!
Murphy is looking fine n fit!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 264240
> View attachment 264241



Awwwwww!!! Marge is just adorable!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Heather!
> This virus is _Irritating_ indeed. (I saw it [emoji6]) And the fact that it’s so persistent is, um, hard to swallow [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I had to slip a little one in but I’m no where near on your level


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been spending as much time as possible trying to improve our house to put it on the market. We’ve always wanted land and not just for my tortoises, although my husband accuses me of that. My four year old keeps busy playing pretend all day with whatever she can get her hands on. Today it was my garden statues. They are her babies. It’s better than her baby the day before, a ball of socks.
> 
> Any tips to get my house sold quickly?



I do! We have sold about 4 homes in 20 yrs. 
So, I suggest purging! Then rent a Pod that goes in the driveway and load it up with toys, clothes, all family pics on walls and junk! 
Our house didn’t even look like kids lived there. We only had a bed, dresser and a couple of toys. Clean out the garage to bare minimum. 
Same with any closets! Only leave a few pairs of pants and a handful of shirts & shoes. 
Stage your furniture even if it’s now comfy. We sold a huge sectional and bought a love seat and two chairs. 

Clean out your kitchen too. People want to see space not clutter. 

Paint all walls to all neutral color like a off white or light gray. 

Make the house smell good too! 

You have to spend a little money but it’s worth it. 

Stage bathroom with cute towels and neutral shower curtains. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> That’s what I mean by giving people a fright.
> My sore throat got better, and now worse again. No singing in the showers of the CDR for me after all.
> How are you, Wifey, and Tidgy?



Poor thing. Do you think it’s strep?


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 264240
> View attachment 264241



Babies are so cute!!!

Hope you get some rest today.


----------



## Momof4

Our 5 days of rain are done but man it’s cold!! It’s 33 and my Chihuahua takes forever to find a spot to potty as he’s shivering. 

Our gardener broke a gas line on Sunday evening and my husband took 2 trips to Lowe’s for parts and fixed it but today our plumber is coming to put in another shut off and fix the pipe the proper way. 
It was just a pipe that goes to our bbq, so we capped it and turned the main on. 
It was so scary! We haven’t messed around with gas lines.


----------



## Yvonne G

Woke up this a.m. to seeing everything outside covered in white. The temperature overnight dipped down past freezing and there's frost on everything. Hoses are frozen solid. We went from many days of spring-like weather to dead of winter in one fell swoop!


----------



## TriciaStringer

CarolM said:


> For a moment I thought the darker ones were real live baby tortoises. [emoji23]



Here is my complete set. I love them! My hubby did a good job this Christmas.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> Woke up this a.m. to seeing everything outside covered in white. The temperature overnight dipped down past freezing and there's frost on everything. Hoses are frozen solid. We went from many days of spring-like weather to dead of winter in one fell swoop!


It’s 71° outside with 89% humidity. Such a dreary day of cloud coverage.


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s 71° outside with 89% humidity. Such a dreary day of cloud coverage.


If it weren't for your bad humidity in the hot weather, I'd like to live there. But I don't like the humidity.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Momof4 said:


> I do! We have sold about 4 homes in 20 yrs.
> So, I suggest purging! Then rent a Pod that goes in the driveway and load it up with toys, clothes, all family pics on walls and junk!
> Our house didn’t even look like kids lived there. We only had a bed, dresser and a couple of toys. Clean out the garage to bare minimum.
> Same with any closets! Only leave a few pairs of pants and a handful of shirts & shoes.
> Stage your furniture even if it’s now comfy. We sold a huge sectional and bought a love seat and two chairs.
> 
> Clean out your kitchen too. People want to see space not clutter.
> 
> Paint all walls to all neutral color like a off white or light gray.
> 
> Make the house smell good too!
> 
> You have to spend a little money but it’s worth it.
> 
> Stage bathroom with cute towels and neutral shower curtains.
> 
> Good luck!!


We have all walls but my bathroom and one bedroom painted grey. We already anticipate getting a storage unit for most of our garage items and lots of closet stuff. I’ve already been purging cabinets in the bathrooms and the linen closet. We are in the process of finishing building a second hall closet. Our dog dug into the wall and revealed a lot of dead space. We have a bit of fixing to do because of him. He chewed the facing of two doors as well. We are replacing those. We still have so much to do. 
Thanks for the tips. I’ll be boxing up lots of clothes to make the closets look bigger.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> If it weren't for your bad humidity in the hot weather, I'd like to live there. But I don't like the humidity.


We don’t like it either but moving away from all our family just seems scary.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> We have all walls but my bathroom and one bedroom painted grey. We already anticipate getting a storage unit for most of our garage items and lots of closet stuff. I’ve already been purging cabinets in the bathrooms and the linen closet. We are in the process of finishing building a second hall closet. Our dog dug into the wall and revealed a lot of dead space. We have a bit of fixing to do because of him. He chewed the facing of two doors as well. We are replacing those. We still have so much to do.
> Thanks for the tips. I’ll be boxing up lots of clothes to make the closets look bigger.



You are on a roll!! I bet it will sell fast!! 

I don’t know if you have a quiet dog but I had to load up two toddlers and 3 crazy labs when someone wanted to see the house. 
I would just drive around and my dogs would drive me crazy!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I do! We have sold about 4 homes in 20 yrs.
> So, I suggest purging! Then rent a Pod that goes in the driveway and load it up with toys, clothes, all family pics on walls and junk!
> Our house didn’t even look like kids lived there. We only had a bed, dresser and a couple of toys. Clean out the garage to bare minimum.
> Same with any closets! Only leave a few pairs of pants and a handful of shirts & shoes.
> Stage your furniture even if it’s now comfy. We sold a huge sectional and bought a love seat and two chairs.
> 
> Clean out your kitchen too. People want to see space not clutter.
> 
> Paint all walls to all neutral color like a off white or light gray.
> 
> Make the house smell good too!
> 
> You have to spend a little money but it’s worth it.
> 
> Stage bathroom with cute towels and neutral shower curtains.
> 
> Good luck!!



Very good/great tips. We are looking to sell (soon) and move on down to Florida where i can kayak daily and not get ripped off by Uncle Sam and taxation (here in Md).

Every “garbage day” my goal is to have our bins full and over flowing. Our problem is that we have lived overseas in lots of places/locations and acquired “things”. Throw in a passion for gardening, kayaking, a 70 lb Sully, wood working “junk” and tons of Iranian, Caucasian woven carpets....and we have a menagerie.

Anyone need two, yes two 15 foot hand-crafted real bamboo ladders from the Black Sea Coast....or, a nice old Russian Samovar or some ancient tiles from Libya or a decorative box from Saudi Arabia or a rosewood/teak & brass Indian trunk or two, yes two old steamer trunks? Let me know. 

Craig’s list is your friend.....as is the Trash/Bin man.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Very good/great tips. We are looking to sell (soon) and move on down to Florida where i can kayak daily and not get ripped off by Uncle Sam and taxation (here in Md).
> 
> Every “garbage day” my goal is to have our bins full and over flowing. Our problem is that we have lived overseas in lots of places/locations and acquired “things”. Throw in a passion for gardening, kayaking, a 70 lb Sully, wood working “junk” and tons of Iranian, Caucasian woven carpets....and we have a menagerie.
> 
> Anyone need two, yes two 15 foot hand-crafted real bamboo ladders from the Black Sea Coast....or, a nice old Russian Samovar or some ancient tiles from Libya or a decorative box from Saudi Arabia or a rosewood/teak & brass Indian trunk or two, yes two old steamer trunks? Let me know.
> 
> Craig’s list is your friend.....as is the Trash/Bin man.


It would be hard to get rid of things like that. I'm a 'collector' too, and I don't think I'd be able to toss any of my 'junk.'


----------



## Momof4

It is hard but you can’t take it with you. We have been updating our Trust/Will from 13yrs ago and the stuff we were leaving the older kids are kinda funny. 
Like our sofa and dining room table, pics on the wall. We don’t even own Half the stuff. And the kids were about 14 at the time now they’re almost 30 so they don’t need any of the stuff from our house.
We left our patio furniture to my sister in law. So funny.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It is hard but you can’t take it with you. We have been updating our Trust/Will from 13yrs ago and the stuff we were leaving the older kids are kinda funny.
> Like our sofa and dining room table, pics on the wall. We don’t even own Half the stuff. And the kids were about 14 at the time now they’re almost 30 so they don’t need any of the stuff from our house.
> We left our patio furniture to my sister in law. So funny.


No, not funny. Having a precise will like that helps to keep in-fighting to a minimum.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> You are on a roll!! I bet it will sell fast!!
> 
> I don’t know if you have a quiet dog but I had to load up two toddlers and 3 crazy labs when someone wanted to see the house.
> I would just drive around and my dogs would drive me crazy!!




Thats another good tip. Pets. For as much as you LOVE your cute dog or cat, the prospective buyer might not. We recently looked at some houses....and the smell from dog or cats was over powering. Birds too, Hair about....cat litter boxes, food bowls, holes dug in about the yard. And tons of poop in the front and back gardens. Warning - you are entering into a no step zone.

Bottom Line - need to spotlessly clean up pet smell, poop, waste, hair.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from a quick shopping trip.....mostly for Sully. Three nice bags of fresh dandelion greens, two bags of Romaine, and 5 nice plump opuntia cactus pads.

Sun is still hanging in there along with our warmish temps. Not as hot as yesterday. Partly sunny. We’re going to do some perennial garden maintenance. Trim some roses, rake and tidy about the house.

On selling/buying - “Curb Appeal” is big too. I know we have booked to see houses,,,,but not even gone inside based on exterior “things”.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Hump Day everyone [emoji41]


----------



## TriciaStringer

Momof4 said:


> You are on a roll!! I bet it will sell fast!!
> 
> I don’t know if you have a quiet dog but I had to load up two toddlers and 3 crazy labs when someone wanted to see the house.
> I would just drive around and my dogs would drive me crazy!!


He’s a Great Dane. I’ll probably walk down to a friends house to wait.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats another good tip. Pets. For as much as you LOVE your cute dog or cat, the prospective buyer might not. We recently looked at some houses....and the smell from dog or cats was over powering. Birds too, Hair about....cat litter boxes, food bowls, holes dug in about the yard. And tons of poop in the front and back gardens. Warning - you are entering into a no step zone.
> 
> Bottom Line - need to spotlessly clean up pet smell, poop, waste, hair.....


I scoop poop every day. We do have to clean the carpet in our bedroom bc that is where our dog sleeps. I plan on changing out his mattress cover before each showing so it is clean.

We do have an enormous closed chamber in my daughter’s bedroom. Tibby is 2 now, 6 lbs and ten inches. I’ll probably move her outside full time by the time we can start showing. So that will be gone. I’m crossing my fingers that the kennel seal was effective and it isn’t ruining the carpet underneath. I hope Puxatawny Phil was correct and spring is almost here. I’m kicking Tibby out!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine starting my day with decaf!!!! Although lately I have been known to end my day with some....


Not quite the same as the real thing.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Seems like sickness is going around. I'm home from work today with a nasty cold. Hope all my pals in the CDR are doing well though. It's suppose to be in the 70s here again today here in GA, Murphy will be a happy camper since he'll go outside again today. Right now he's taking his morning bath
> View attachment 264235


Lol. That is more like a wetting rather than a bath.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 264240
> View attachment 264241


Love the first picture.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Woke up this a.m. to seeing everything outside covered in white. The temperature overnight dipped down past freezing and there's frost on everything. Hoses are frozen solid. We went from many days of spring-like weather to dead of winter in one fell swoop!


Oopsie


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Here is my complete set. I love them! My hubby did a good job this Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 264263


I love them. They look like real Aldabra.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Hump Day everyone [emoji41]
> View attachment 264277


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> I scoop poop every day. We do have to clean the carpet in our bedroom bc that is where our dog sleeps. I plan on changing out his mattress cover before each showing so it is clean.
> 
> We do have an enormous closed chamber in my daughter’s bedroom. Tibby is 2 now, 6 lbs and ten inches. I’ll probably move her outside full time by the time we can start showing. So that will be gone. I’m crossing my fingers that the kennel seal was effective and it isn’t ruining the carpet underneath. I hope Puxatawny Phil was correct and spring is almost here. I’m kicking Tibby out!




I would say to change out anything with pet damage or access, it is very amazing what owners consider “normal”.


----------



## Momof4

We are notorious for moving and we have told ourselves that this is it! 
So we’ve been here 9yrs and while I was at Disneyland my husband sent me a link to a house with 5 acres and a few riding arenas and plenty of room. The house had pros & cons and I was getting excited. But a few hours later we came to our senses and said “no” we don’t need to move. 
I always love the change of a new house but we just about have this place the way we like it. We still need to do the master bath which is super ugly and small things in the yard but I think we’re going to end up staying here. 
It was only about 1 mile away. 
Secretly, I would move.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> I’ve been spending as much time as possible trying to improve our house to put it on the market. We’ve always wanted land and not just for my tortoises, although my husband accuses me of that. My four year old keeps busy playing pretend all day with whatever she can get her hands on. Today it was my garden statues. They are her babies. It’s better than her baby the day before, a ball of socks.
> 
> Any tips to get my house sold quickly?


No tips for your house but...when your daughter gets a bit older...she's going to want her own pets. Look out they multiply. hehehe


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Our 5 days of rain are done but man it’s cold!! It’s 33 and my Chihuahua takes forever to find a spot to potty as he’s shivering.
> 
> Our gardener broke a gas line on Sunday evening and my husband took 2 trips to Lowe’s for parts and fixed it but today our plumber is coming to put in another shut off and fix the pipe the proper way.
> It was just a pipe that goes to our bbq, so we capped it and turned the main on.
> It was so scary! We haven’t messed around with gas lines.



I can’t imagine 33 when we are still having mid 70’s here.. it’s supposed to drop this weekend but it’s just nuts!!! Gas lines are scary & im glad your getting it fixed properly


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Woke up this a.m. to seeing everything outside covered in white. The temperature overnight dipped down past freezing and there's frost on everything. Hoses are frozen solid. We went from many days of spring-like weather to dead of winter in one fell swoop!



Wow... you and Kathy must be close... Guess this is coming from the west?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> No tips for your house but...when your daughter gets a bit older...she's going to want her own pets. Look out they multiply. hehehe


We’ve almost gotten that taken care of. We have four daughters. Our oldest sulcata goes to our oldest. The second sulcata goes to our second daughter. Our Russian goes to our third. Our baby, in the picture, doesn’t have one yet. I really would like about three female Russians and breed them. Trying to sell this house and get some land. Millie tells us she wants redfoots. I’d just love more Russians though.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Hump Day everyone [emoji41]
> View attachment 264277



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We are notorious for moving and we have told ourselves that this is it!
> So we’ve been here 9yrs and while I was at Disneyland my husband sent me a link to a house with 5 acres and a few riding arenas and plenty of room. The house had pros & cons and I was getting excited. But a few hours later we came to our senses and said “no” we don’t need to move.
> I always love the change of a new house but we just about have this place the way we like it. We still need to do the master bath which is super ugly and small things in the yard but I think we’re going to end up staying here.
> It was only about 1 mile away.
> Secretly, I would move.



That’s hilarious!! I abhor the process of moving.. hubby and I have discussed it and put on hold until son is a bit older I think. I don’t really want to retire here but we have done so much work and improvements....‍


----------



## EllieMay

Finished the board fence... now I have to do something with the iron rail fence... I think I’m going to paint the lumber black and drill a couple holes through it to secure to the bottom of fence.. like this


What do you think? I ran out of paint so I

got a start on the soak pool.. it’s going to be lined with stones to get the depth right and I have a faucet close by so I can spray it out..


I had good help


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We’ve almost gotten that taken care of. We have four daughters. Our oldest sulcata goes to our oldest. The second sulcata goes to our second daughter. Our Russian goes to our third. Our baby, in the picture, doesn’t have one yet. I really would like about three female Russians and breed them. Trying to sell this house and get some land. Millie tells us she wants redfoots. I’d just love more Russians though.


Yea! Russians are so funny. I chose a Russian because they are small and close enough to our needs for me to take better care of one. I'm not saying I knew totally how. I knew a little bit but really not enough. I've had Saphire almost 12 years. He was probably 4 or 5 when I bought him. He was ok etc but since I finally found Tortoise Forum he's thriving...thanks for sharing. Your little one is really cute.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine 33 when we are still having mid 70’s here.. it’s supposed to drop this weekend but it’s just nuts!!! Gas lines are scary & im glad your getting it fixed properly



That was just the overnight temps. 
We hit 55 without a cloud in the sky.
I had the heat on all day.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264311
> 
> Finished the board fence... now I have to do something with the iron rail fence... I think I’m going to paint the lumber black and drill a couple holes through it to secure to the bottom of fence.. like this
> View attachment 264312
> 
> What do you think? I ran out of paint so I
> View attachment 264314
> got a start on the soak pool.. it’s going to be lined with stones to get the depth right and I have a faucet close by so I can spray it out..
> View attachment 264313
> 
> I had good help



Your moving along quickly! It must be your help!!
It looks so good!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We are notorious for moving and we have told ourselves that this is it!
> So we’ve been here 9yrs and while I was at Disneyland my husband sent me a link to a house with 5 acres and a few riding arenas and plenty of room. The house had pros & cons and I was getting excited. But a few hours later we came to our senses and said “no” we don’t need to move.
> I always love the change of a new house but we just about have this place the way we like it. We still need to do the master bath which is super ugly and small things in the yard but I think we’re going to end up staying here.
> It was only about 1 mile away.
> Secretly, I would move.


Lol. You have the wanderlust disease. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264298


Good Morning Noel.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264311
> 
> Finished the board fence... now I have to do something with the iron rail fence... I think I’m going to paint the lumber black and drill a couple holes through it to secure to the bottom of fence.. like this
> View attachment 264312
> 
> What do you think? I ran out of paint so I
> View attachment 264314
> got a start on the soak pool.. it’s going to be lined with stones to get the depth right and I have a faucet close by so I can spray it out..
> View attachment 264313
> 
> I had good help


Wow. It is coming along really nicely. Well done. I wish I had a big place like that for my torts. Yours are going to love it.


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday everyone. Looks like it is going to be a scorcher today.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Just found a book on Montgomery’s back. Looks like @Bee62 ‘s Silly and Willy and Our Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad have been secretly recording our conversations! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Your moving along quickly! It must be your help!!
> It looks so good!!



Thanks... it’s my OCD ... I can’t start something with out obsessing over it.. hubby wants to help I think but we can’t work together.. we are both very independent people who like to do things their own way...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow. It is coming along really nicely. Well done. I wish I had a big place like that for my torts. Yours are going to love it.



Big Torts need big yards right?? Your enclosure is amazing for your torts!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday everyone. Looks like it is going to be a scorcher today.
> View attachment 264322



Time to go swimming???


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Just found a book on Montgomery’s back. Looks like @Bee62 ‘s Silly and Willy and Our Dark Lord @Tidgy’s Dad have been secretly recording our conversations! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 264324



we’ve went down in history!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Big Torts need big yards right?? Your enclosure is amazing for your torts!


Thank you. Thank goodness my torts are small torts.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Time to go swimming???


LOL, I wish. But have to work.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264330


I'll just mentaly change that to say Thursday. Please don't wind back the week.


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264330



Omg!!! This is what happens when you post before caffeine!! I was standing in the bathroom drying my hair when it dawned on me...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I'll just mentaly change that to say Thursday. Please don't wind back the week.



I’m certainly not!!! I thought I was going to be positive and productive today.. I hope this is not a sign!!! Lmao!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264311
> 
> Finished the board fence... now I have to do something with the iron rail fence... I think I’m going to paint the lumber black and drill a couple holes through it to secure to the bottom of fence.. like this
> View attachment 264312
> 
> What do you think? I ran out of paint so I
> View attachment 264314
> got a start on the soak pool.. it’s going to be lined with stones to get the depth right and I have a faucet close by so I can spray it out..
> View attachment 264313
> 
> I had good help




Wow...lots of progress! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Wow... you and Kathy must be close... Guess this is coming from the west?


It's a 4 or 5 hour drive from her house to mine, but the weather systems pass by both of our areas.


----------



## EllieMay

I ordered this seed mix to plant the area... it says to plant after danger of frost is over so mid March maybe?? It looks sparse back there right now but only because I was too lazy to rake all the leaves up.. killed most of the grass:-(


----------



## Momof4

Happy Thursday!!
Love Morgan’s voice!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264353
> 
> I ordered this seed mix to plant the area... it says to plant after danger of frost is over so mid March maybe?? It looks sparse back there right now but only because I was too lazy to rake all the leaves up.. killed most of the grass:-(



Looks like a good mix! I hope your grass grows back after the leaves are raked.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 264330



Lol!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Omg!!! This is what happens when you post before caffeine!! I was standing in the bathroom drying my hair when it dawned on me...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m certainly not!!! I thought I was going to be positive and productive today.. I hope this is not a sign!!! Lmao!!


Lol. I hope so too.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Thursday!!
> Love Morgan’s voice!!
> View attachment 264354


Whahaha. I can't do his voice. So bzzzzzzz. Wrong!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Heyyy guys! Sorry about disappearing all the time I pop in. Keep getting busy 

I miss you guys and the turds.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Today was nerve racking and will
be for a while. My daughter passed her driving test today. She’s getting her license next week. We are driving around now trying to find her a job. I am so nervous and scared for my baby to be driving without me.

Here she is at the reptile show a few weeks ago. They grow up way too fast.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> Today was nerve racking and will
> be for a while. My daughter passed her driving test today. She’s getting her license next week. We are driving around now trying to find her a job. I am so nervous and scared for my baby to be driving without me.
> 
> Here she is at the reptile show a few weeks ago. They grow up way too fast.



Scary and exciting!
Heather is in the same boat!! Her daughter just got hers a couple of weeks ago. 

My son will be just starting the process soon. 

Your daughter is so pretty. 

Good luck with the job search. 
A lot of kids here start at Baskin Robbins because they hire 15yr olds.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Lol!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Totally something I would do [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

This cat has been so naughty lately!!
He’s been trying to get the beta fish!! 
We’ve had the tank for 2 yrs!! 

His feet are in the water!! There’s a lid with a small opening below the light!


----------



## Yvonne G

Killerrookie said:


> Heyyy guys! Sorry about disappearing all the time I pop in. Keep getting busy
> 
> I miss you guys and the turds.


We miss you too, but I think about you often. Glad to hear you're busy and ok.


----------



## TriciaStringer

I started at


Momof4 said:


> Scary and exciting!
> Heather is in the same boat!! Her daughter just got hers a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My son will be just starting the process soon.
> 
> Your daughter is so pretty.
> 
> Good luck with the job search.
> A lot of kids here start at Baskin Robbins because they hire 15yr olds.


 I started at Baskin Robbins! We no longer have one anywhere near us but she got a job at the first place she stopped. It’s a frozen custard place. She starts on Saturday. So excited for her!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Today was nerve racking and will
> be for a while. My daughter passed her driving test today. She’s getting her license next week. We are driving around now trying to find her a job. I am so nervous and scared for my baby to be driving without me.
> 
> Here she is at the reptile show a few weeks ago. They grow up way too fast.
> 
> View attachment 264363



Holy smokes! Both of our kids are close in age. My daughter just got her license last month. She has had 1 Interview with no call yet and another interview Monday.. I gots lots of new grays


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Scary and exciting!
> Heather is in the same boat!! Her daughter just got hers a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My son will be just starting the process soon.
> 
> Your daughter is so pretty.
> 
> Good luck with the job search.
> A lot of kids here start at Baskin Robbins because they hire 15yr olds.



And now I have repeated you... apparently I need new glasses [emoji6][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264366
> View attachment 264367
> 
> Happy Thursday roommates [emoji851]



Love it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> This cat has been so naughty lately!!
> He’s been trying to get the beta fish!!
> We’ve had the tank for 2 yrs!!
> 
> His feet are in the water!! There’s a lid with a small opening below the light!
> 
> View attachment 264368
> 
> View attachment 264369



Maybe he needs some new treats ) Bad Kitty!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> I started at
> 
> I started at Baskin Robbins! We no longer have one anywhere near us but she got a job at the first place she stopped. It’s a frozen custard place. She starts on Saturday. So excited for her!



Awesome!! Congrats to your daughter!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well, hello all. I just got cough up. Been off the web for a couple days, new computer and trying to fix our nations web site ( United Eastern Lenape Nation). So I have been busy. Love all your post. And, still trying to get things together for my rescue!


----------



## CarolM

Killerrookie said:


> Heyyy guys! Sorry about disappearing all the time I pop in. Keep getting busy
> 
> I miss you guys and the turds.


Hey there. Welcome back!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264366
> View attachment 264367
> 
> Happy Thursday roommates [emoji851]


Whahaha. The second one is totally my dogs.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Today was nerve racking and will
> be for a while. My daughter passed her driving test today. She’s getting her license next week. We are driving around now trying to find her a job. I am so nervous and scared for my baby to be driving without me.
> 
> Here she is at the reptile show a few weeks ago. They grow up way too fast.
> 
> View attachment 264363


What a beautiful daughter. I woukdn't worry about the driving. My worry would be the boys.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> This cat has been so naughty lately!!
> He’s been trying to get the beta fish!!
> We’ve had the tank for 2 yrs!!
> 
> His feet are in the water!! There’s a lid with a small opening below the light!
> 
> View attachment 264368
> 
> View attachment 264369


Lol. Talk to Anne, I think she has the same problem. But hers is a dragon.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I started at
> 
> I started at Baskin Robbins! We no longer have one anywhere near us but she got a job at the first place she stopped. It’s a frozen custard place. She starts on Saturday. So excited for her!


Yayyyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, hello all. I just got cough up. Been off the web for a couple days, new computer and trying to fix our nations web site ( United Eastern Lenape Nation). So I have been busy. Love all your post. And, still trying to get things together for my rescue!


Glad to see that you are back and in one piece. We want pics for the rescue please. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday all.
It has finally arrived. Whoop whoop. 
Today is nice and cool. And it looks like we are getting some rain today. Thank goodness as my garden needs it. Lots to do today, so hopefully will not be bored. Until later.


----------



## JoesMum

A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course. 

Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course.
> 
> Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.



Wow.. it’s good to see that you exist but horrible for it to be under such strenuous circumstances! Those antibiotics must be a clencher.. forced to take them along with the side effects[emoji20] Stay in bed and stay safe! I sure hope you feel better extra quick. This is enough of all the sickness! Good thoughts, warm hugs, and an extra Hot toddy for you!


----------



## EllieMay

@JoesMum


----------



## EllieMay

And for everyone else,


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course.
> 
> Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.


Oh no Linda.
I am sorry to read that things have not picked up for you. Hopefully you have a hard head and managed to not do too much damage. Take it easy and rest. We will be here waiting for when you feel better to come back. Big Electronic hugs.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And for everyone else,
> View attachment 264400


[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yesterday both of my children had dentist appointments, so afterwards we went by the pet store. They had a gorgeous mature red foot. Shocking to me, as I have never seen one here before. EVER....anyway, my son noticed him first.. out of all the other animals, and he was very adamant that we needed to bring “this guy” home.. I didn’t get him but it was driven home to me that my little one definitely has the Tortoise Bug.... Knowing that the red foot is there is driving me crazy though. Naturally, the pet store has him in a goldfish size aquarium [emoji35] I don’t have any indoor room left for an enclosure right now though... I’m mentally screaming inside[emoji37]


----------



## CarolM

Must be Friday as there is not much action here, except for in Linda's shower. There was too much action going on there, but don't worry her superhero is at home to handle it.[emoji6] 
@Kristoff how are you feeling? Still under the weather I presume [emoji26] Here is an umbrella to help you [emoji385] [emoji299] 
Mark is either kayaking, collecting wood, buying food for Sully or going for a walk. [emoji570] 
@Lynw how is it being at home? Are you able to get around and is Lola happy to be back home? [emoji217] 
Noel I am waiting for today's joke. Rather looking forward to it. [emoji102] 
Anne any new antics from the cat-mittee? And of course my favorite dragon.[emoji250] [emoji244] 
Heather have you managed to mostly paint yourself and son ? Oh and of course the planks too! [emoji375] [emoji373] 
@Bee62 how is your little dog adjusting to it's new home? [emoji190] 
Yvonne have you gone for your laps yet or is it still too cold? [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149] 
Kathy I am getting withdrawal symptoms, I need more updated pics of that beautiful pond of yours. [emoji228] [emoji226] [emoji225] 
Cheryl please can we have a pic or two of those really cute babies you have got? I haven't had my cuteness dose today yet. [emoji217] [emoji217] 
From my side unfortunately the sun came out and I did not see that rain. Was very disappointing. [emoji274]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yesterday both of my children had dentist appointments, so afterwards we went by the pet store. They had a gorgeous mature red foot. Shocking to me, as I have never seen one here before. EVER....anyway, my son noticed him first.. out of all the other animals, and he was very adamant that we needed to bring “this guy” home.. I didn’t get him but it was driven home to me that my little one definitely has the Tortoise Bug.... Knowing that the red foot is there is driving me crazy though. Naturally, the pet store has him in a goldfish size aquarium [emoji35] I don’t have any indoor room left for an enclosure right now though... I’m mentally screaming inside[emoji37]


Oh shame. It is always the hardest thing to do...saying no.


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM
We didn’t get to work on the project any yesterday. The weather wasn’t conducive and I had to get hubby off on his annual goose hunt.. I’m hoping to have good time today and this weekend... but look at the sign I’ve ordered


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lol. Talk to Anne, I think she has the same problem. But hers is a dragon.[emoji33]


I have metal screen lids on top of both tanks. Most of the novelty for the cats has worn off with the bearded dragon, although he still gets the occasional visitor curling up on top of the tank. It's difficult for the cats to access, as there is nowhere besides the floor to use as a launch point to get to the top of the tank. Only the best feline jumpers can land on the top of the tank. 

The mud turtle tank, 20 gallon long, is on a dresser in our bedroom, and that one is much easier for the cats to access. I'm okay if they get on top of the jewelry box next to the tank to watch the turtles (mainly Bold). However, I'm vehement about keeping them off the screen lid. The metal screen lid for a 20 long isn't nearly as sturdy as the one for a 40B.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course.
> 
> Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.



Ouch!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I haven't been around as much this week because my household is adjusting to a new routine. Significant other started his new job on Monday, which is wonderful, but he's also having to leave 30 minutes earlier in the mornings. Shorter commute, just that he has to be there at 0800 instead of 0830. It's still hit or miss as to which of us feeds the Cat-mittee in the mornings... and the bearded dragon... and checking on the turtles, etc. I haven't had as much time in the mornings to catch up in the CDR, watch the bearded dragon's morning beard stretches, or savor my morning cup of coffee. We'll get the new routine worked out, though. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> We didn’t get to work on the project any yesterday. The weather wasn’t conducive and I had to get hubby off on his annual goose hunt.. I’m hoping to have good time today and this weekend... but look at the sign I’ve ordered
> View attachment 264402


Love this sign.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Spring-like temps are ending. Dark and overcast. Calling for high winds...rain....and more snow by Sunday night.

Hmmmmm. Indoor projects i guess


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> And now I have repeated you... apparently I need new glasses [emoji6][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Lol!! It’s your kid!! 
Good luck with her job hunt too!!

My son wants a job so bad but he’s only 15. 
We have a Chick-fil-A opening next year and that’s where he wants to work.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> I started at
> 
> I started at Baskin Robbins! We no longer have one anywhere near us but she got a job at the first place she stopped. It’s a frozen custard place. She starts on Saturday. So excited for her!



I bet it was fun!!
His friend was hired there last week. 
The kids say the manager only hires young pretty girls, so he may not get the job.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Spring-like temps are ending. Dark and overcast. Calling for high winds...rain....and more snow by Sunday night.
> 
> Hmmmmm. Indoor projects i guess



You could clean the inside windows!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Yesterday both of my children had dentist appointments, so afterwards we went by the pet store. They had a gorgeous mature red foot. Shocking to me, as I have never seen one here before. EVER....anyway, my son noticed him first.. out of all the other animals, and he was very adamant that we needed to bring “this guy” home.. I didn’t get him but it was driven home to me that my little one definitely has the Tortoise Bug.... Knowing that the red foot is there is driving me crazy though. Naturally, the pet store has him in a goldfish size aquarium [emoji35] I don’t have any indoor room left for an enclosure right now though... I’m mentally screaming inside[emoji37]



That’s tough!! 
That’s how I acquired my 2nd RF. 
I went to Petco and saw him in a tiny aquarium. 
I couldn’t get him. I’m pretty sure he was a turn in because they don’t do RF and he was severely pyramided. 
I watched him for 2 months and finally bought/rescued him! 
I thought my husband was going to kill me but he was in China. Lol! 
I’ve had him about 4yrs.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course.
> 
> Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.


That's always been a worry of mine (falling in the shower). Sorry to hear you're still not up to snuff. Hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Must be Friday as there is not much action here, except for in Linda's shower. There was too much action going on there, but don't worry her superhero is at home to handle it.[emoji6]
> @Kristoff how are you feeling? Still under the weather I presume [emoji26] Here is an umbrella to help you [emoji385] [emoji299]
> Mark is either kayaking, collecting wood, buying food for Sully or going for a walk. [emoji570]
> @Lynw how is it being at home? Are you able to get around and is Lola happy to be back home? [emoji217]
> Noel I am waiting for today's joke. Rather looking forward to it. [emoji102]
> Anne any new antics from the cat-mittee? And of course my favorite dragon.[emoji250] [emoji244]
> Heather have you managed to mostly paint yourself and son ? Oh and of course the planks too! [emoji375] [emoji373]
> @Bee62 how is your little dog adjusting to it's new home? [emoji190]
> Yvonne have you gone for your laps yet or is it still too cold? [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149]
> Kathy I am getting withdrawal symptoms, I need more updated pics of that beautiful pond of yours. [emoji228] [emoji226] [emoji225]
> Cheryl please can we have a pic or two of those really cute babies you have got? I haven't had my cuteness dose today yet. [emoji217] [emoji217]
> From my side unfortunately the sun came out and I did not see that rain. Was very disappointing. [emoji274]


It was raining the last couple evenings when I would have walked my laps, so I took a couple days off, but the sun is shining nicely today, so back at it again this evening. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> We didn’t get to work on the project any yesterday. The weather wasn’t conducive and I had to get hubby off on his annual goose hunt.. I’m hoping to have good time today and this weekend... but look at the sign I’ve ordered
> View attachment 264402


I love that!~!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much this week because my household is adjusting to a new routine. Significant other started his new job on Monday, which is wonderful, but he's also having to leave 30 minutes earlier in the mornings. Shorter commute, just that he has to be there at 0800 instead of 0830. It's still hit or miss as to which of us feeds the Cat-mittee in the mornings... and the bearded dragon... and checking on the turtles, etc. I haven't had as much time in the mornings to catch up in the CDR, watch the bearded dragon's morning beard stretches, or savor my morning cup of coffee. We'll get the new routine worked out, though. It's definitely worth it.


New job! That's great. Hopefully he likes it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> That’s tough!!
> That’s how I acquired my 2nd RF.
> I went to Petco and saw him in a tiny aquarium.
> I couldn’t get him. I’m pretty sure he was a turn in because they don’t do RF and he was severely pyramided.
> I watched him for 2 months and finally bought/rescued him!
> I thought my husband was going to kill me but he was in China. Lol!
> I’ve had him about 4yrs.


Speaking of China, that reminds me of @bouaboua . I wonder why we haven't heard from him in such a long time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Lol!! It’s your kid!!
> Good luck with her job hunt too!!
> 
> My son wants a job so bad but he’s only 15.
> We have a Chick-fil-A opening next year and that’s where he wants to work.



Where I grew up (Northeast Pennsylvania) any “kid” who wanted a job had one. It’s all farmland - mostly cabbage and potatoes and tomatoes. We worked all year long - from Spring-time planting seedlings right through Thanksgiving, cutting the last of the cabbage and sorting potatoes. In between...was picking peppers and tomatoes and baling hay, alfalfa, straw, etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> You could clean the inside windows!



Ok....now i know that you’re kidding!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course.
> 
> Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.



Oh my goodness!!!
How scary!! So glad your husband was home!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Must be Friday as there is not much action here, except for in Linda's shower. There was too much action going on there, but don't worry her superhero is at home to handle it.[emoji6]
> @Kristoff how are you feeling? Still under the weather I presume [emoji26] Here is an umbrella to help you [emoji385] [emoji299]
> Mark is either kayaking, collecting wood, buying food for Sully or going for a walk. [emoji570]
> @Lynw how is it being at home? Are you able to get around and is Lola happy to be back home? [emoji217]
> Noel I am waiting for today's joke. Rather looking forward to it. [emoji102]
> Anne any new antics from the cat-mittee? And of course my favorite dragon.[emoji250] [emoji244]
> Heather have you managed to mostly paint yourself and son ? Oh and of course the planks too! [emoji375] [emoji373]
> @Bee62 how is your little dog adjusting to it's new home? [emoji190]
> Yvonne have you gone for your laps yet or is it still too cold? [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149]
> Kathy I am getting withdrawal symptoms, I need more updated pics of that beautiful pond of yours. [emoji228] [emoji226] [emoji225]
> Cheryl please can we have a pic or two of those really cute babies you have got? I haven't had my cuteness dose today yet. [emoji217] [emoji217]
> From my side unfortunately the sun came out and I did not see that rain. Was very disappointing. [emoji274]



Well, the rain slowed us down.
Yesterday my husband brought home the top cap wood but it wasn’t wide enough to over hang so the turtle can’t climb out. So this morning he loaded it up and will return it and buy something else. 
We will work on it this weekend because we need to get the pump in before it goes stagnant. 
Luckily it been cold so I think that helps.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of China, that reminds me of @bouaboua . I wonder why we haven't heard from him in such a long time.



I know!! That’s who I thought you were referring too! I miss him too!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....now i know that you’re kidding!



Nope!! 

I needed more steps on my FitBit challenge so I cleaned all my windows!! Not the outside.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That's always been a worry of mine (falling in the shower). Sorry to hear you're still not up to snuff. Hope you get feeling better soon.



Do you have a bar in your shower?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Momof4 said:


> Lol!! It’s your kid!!
> Good luck with her job hunt too!!
> 
> My son wants a job so bad but he’s only 15.
> We have a Chick-fil-A opening next year and that’s where he wants to work.


We were interested in trying at Chick-fil-A. We liked that they are closed on Sunday and I’ve heard great things about them working around after school commitments, BUT it is 10 miles away (22 minutes) and the job she got is 3 miles from the house and 5-7 minutes away. It doesn’t open until 1 on Sunday, so that means she won’t miss morning church. She won’t make as much money but she won’t use as much gas. 

Chick-fil-A is a great place to work. I hope he is able to get a job there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Dark, overcast, wetness has moved along. Sunshine and bright blue sky present. Gusting winds moving in. I see the Snowdrops popping in the garden so time for some pix. Mushy, wet garden. Boots sucking into the mud.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spring is near.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A shame these trees are leaning and falling.....soon a lot of work.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And now the real problem with those trees...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Glad to see that you are back and in one piece. We want pics for the rescue please. [emoji3]


As soon as I get I started


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sully soaking time. Been in the tub for a good 30-45 mins now, not even a splash. Sully Spa time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Very quiet in the CDR.

Even though we have had our Winter Polar Vortex, with sub-freezing temps, my Red Wriggler compost wo4ms are “kind of” active a few inches down.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> That’s tough!!
> That’s how I acquired my 2nd RF.
> I went to Petco and saw him in a tiny aquarium.
> I couldn’t get him. I’m pretty sure he was a turn in because they don’t do RF and he was severely pyramided.
> I watched him for 2 months and finally bought/rescued him!
> I thought my husband was going to kill me but he was in China. Lol!
> I’ve had him about 4yrs.



This one was about 6-8” I bet with a perfectly smooth shell..absolutely gorgeous... and in an aquarium not big enough to poop in... I told my hubby about it and he said “ all I want to know is if it is still in the store” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..... his price was almost $300 .. I will have to check and see if he is still there next week because I won’t be able to help myself!! And this was a Petco as well [emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A shame these trees are leaning and falling.....soon a lot of work.
> 
> View attachment 264426



But new project material maybe??


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Very quiet in the CDR.
> 
> Even though we have had our Winter Polar Vortex, with sub-freezing temps, my Red Wriggler compost wo4ms are “kind of” active a few inches down.
> 
> View attachment 264433



Why do you have red wrigglers?


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course.
> 
> Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.



Oh my goodness!
Feel better my friend and get some rest!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday!
Fred got his new top hat today [emoji846]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Why do you have red wrigglers?



My composting project....they really are amazing at turning household waste into good stuff for the garden.

Aka “vermiculture”.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Folks here in the CDR might/should/will find this article interesting. “In the Middle of Nowhere”

https://thejessonpress.com/life-tim...-installment-1/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> But new project material maybe??



Yeah, “projects” as in lots of work to clean up when they. fall. 20 mph wonds now. Unfortunately, Any one of these storms will bring them down sooner or later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Do you have a bar in your shower?


no


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> This one was about 6-8” I bet with a perfectly smooth shell..absolutely gorgeous... and in an aquarium not big enough to poop in... I told my hubby about it and he said “ all I want to know is if it is still in the store” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..... his price was almost $300 .. I will have to check and see if he is still there next week because I won’t be able to help myself!! And this was a Petco as well [emoji848]


That's why I don't go into pet stores. I would come out with a new friend. I am waiting for a rescue that drops in my lap. Then what can I do.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> no



You should think about one. 
Showers are so dangerous.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Folks here in the CDR might/should/will find this article interesting. “In the Middle of Nowhere”
> 
> https://thejessonpress.com/life-tim...-installment-1/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Loved it! Not sure I could do it.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> My composting project....they really are amazing at turning household waste into good stuff for the garden.
> 
> Aka “vermiculture”.



Vermicomposting = organic fertilizer

I have never known anyone before that utilized vermiculture for anything other than fishing [emoji23][emoji23]
Shows my roots, I suppose


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Folks here in the CDR might/should/will find this article interesting. “In the Middle of Nowhere”
> 
> https://thejessonpress.com/life-tim...-installment-1/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


Interesting read.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Folks here in the CDR might/should/will find this article interesting. “In the Middle of Nowhere”
> 
> https://thejessonpress.com/life-tim...-installment-1/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Where the heck is the rest of it?? This is my kind of reading.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's why I don't go into pet stores. I would come out with a new friend. I am waiting for a rescue that drops in my lap. Then what can I do.



I guess you’d have to get to know your new friend


----------



## EllieMay

Progress today




I have two tricky gate areas to finish and the soak hole... then it’s just cultivating. I am making one of the gates myself.. got an idea off of Etsy and it’s way cheaper for me to make than buy. I’m saving that for the grand reveal


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> A shame these trees are leaning and falling.....soon a lot of work.
> 
> View attachment 264426


Much better to deal with tree trimming and removal in February, before the trees leaf out, and the leaves hide all the signs of damage and danger. It's easier to do maintenance on trees without the leaves in the way.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> That's why I don't go into pet stores. I would come out with a new friend. I am waiting for a rescue that drops in my lap. Then what can I do.


Is that a hint?  Last I heard, @ZEROPILOT was still looking for a TFO member to rehome his juvenile redfoot Wild Child...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that a hint?  Last I heard, @ZEROPILOT was still looking for a TFO member to rehome his juvenile redfoot Wild Child...


Why did you have to say that. Lol 
It is tempting but I go in for surgery on the 22nd on my leg. It might be hard to take care of a redfoot called Wild Child. . Tempting though if ZeroPilot still has Wild Foot after my recovery it might be the one.​


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Saturday Roomies Why is it so quiet? I guess everyone else must have actually something to do [emoji4]. Ok then.... read ya later. Wishing you all a great morning!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Where the heck is the rest of it?? This is my kind of reading.



I know, i only saw/found Part I.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Much better to deal with tree trimming and removal in February, before the trees leaf out, and the leaves hide all the signs of damage and danger. It's easier to do maintenance on trees without the leaves in the way.



Yes, the problem is that these are big old Pine trees, so the branches are full year round. That said, they are pretty old, so it’s only the very tops that are filled with needles. Problem, other than them crashing to the ground and breaking fences and ruining other trees is getting rid of the wood/logs. :-( Some areas around here, that have not systemstically removed trees as they fell now look like war zones. A real mess.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, the problem is that these are big old Pine trees, so the branches are full year round. That said, they are pretty old, so it’s only the very tops that are filled with needles. Problem, other than them crashing to the ground and breaking fences and ruining other trees is getting rid of the wood/logs. :-( Some areas around here, that have not systemstically removed trees as they fell now look like war zones. A real mess.


I would LOVE to take that "firewood" off your hands!!


----------



## Yvonne G

There's a reptile shoe in Bakersfield today and I'm riding along with a couple of acquaintances to go take a look. I'll try to remember to take my camera.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> There's a reptile shoe in Bakersfield today and I'm riding along with a couple of acquaintances to go take a look. I'll try to remember to take my camera.



Have fun! Yes some pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I would LOVE to take that "firewood" off your hands!!



I hear you. One man’s trash is another man’s treasure. I did have one guy come and take some....a few months back.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I hear you. One man’s trash is another man’s treasure. I did have one guy come and take some....a few months back.


Pine is great wood for campfires but not so great for chimneys with the creosote buildup. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I was gone for a few days because I found that leprechaun that owned me 20 bucks. 
He didn't have a 20 so he lent me a horse.
So I have been thru the desert on a horse with no name. 
I think it was a desert it was hot and dark. I hope that was sand hitting my face.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I bet it was fun!!
> His friend was hired there last week.
> The kids say the manager only hires young pretty girls, so he may not get the job.


[emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> There's a reptile shoe in Bakersfield today and I'm riding along with a couple of acquaintances to go take a look. I'll try to remember to take my camera.



Oh Fun! I can wait to see your souvenirs
Did you remember to wear your shirt so you can get deep discounts?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Where I grew up (Northeast Pennsylvania) any “kid” who wanted a job had one. It’s all farmland - mostly cabbage and potatoes and tomatoes. We worked all year long - from Spring-time planting seedlings right through Thanksgiving, cutting the last of the cabbage and sorting potatoes. In between...was picking peppers and tomatoes and baling hay, alfalfa, straw, etc.


Sounds like a good job to have.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, the rain slowed us down.
> Yesterday my husband brought home the top cap wood but it wasn’t wide enough to over hang so the turtle can’t climb out. So this morning he loaded it up and will return it and buy something else.
> We will work on it this weekend because we need to get the pump in before it goes stagnant.
> Luckily it been cold so I think that helps.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Nope!!
> 
> I needed more steps on my FitBit challenge so I cleaned all my windows!! Not the outside.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Spring is near.
> 
> View attachment 264425


Oh lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A shame these trees are leaning and falling.....soon a lot of work.
> 
> View attachment 264426


I see some indoor projects, maybe even a bowl or two coming up.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully soaking time. Been in the tub for a good 30-45 mins now, not even a splash. Sully Spa time.


Lol. Lucky Sully.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very quiet in the CDR.
> 
> Even though we have had our Winter Polar Vortex, with sub-freezing temps, my Red Wriggler compost wo4ms are “kind of” active a few inches down.
> 
> View attachment 264433


Ooh you have got lots of them.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This one was about 6-8” I bet with a perfectly smooth shell..absolutely gorgeous... and in an aquarium not big enough to poop in... I told my hubby about it and he said “ all I want to know is if it is still in the store” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]..... his price was almost $300 .. I will have to check and see if he is still there next week because I won’t be able to help myself!! And this was a Petco as well [emoji848]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I was gone for a few days because I found that leprechaun that owned me 20 bucks.
> He didn't have a 20 so he lent me a horse.
> So I have been thru the desert on a horse with no name.
> I think it was a desert it was hot and dark. I hope that was sand hitting my face.



A good story is always welcome here! So what happened to you in the hot dark desert on your borrowed horse??


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday!
> Fred got his new top hat today [emoji846]
> View attachment 264435


Love it!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Oh Fun! I can wait to see your souvenirs
> Did you remember to wear your shirt so you can get deep discounts?


Yes, I'm wearing my "I [heart] Tortoise Forum" shirt. I'll be leaving in an hour or so.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Progress today
> View attachment 264448
> View attachment 264449
> View attachment 264450
> 
> I have two tricky gate areas to finish and the soak hole... then it’s just cultivating. I am making one of the gates myself.. got an idea off of Etsy and it’s way cheaper for me to make than buy. I’m saving that for the grand reveal


It is fantastic. You are doing a stellar job.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Pine is great wood for campfires but not so great for chimneys with the creosote buildup. Learned that the hard way.


Is creosote an issue with untreated pine? I knew it's an issue with railroad ties and old wooden utility poles, but I wasn't aware of how pines ties in. I learn something new all the time!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Saturday Roomies Why is it so quiet? I guess everyone else must have actually something to do [emoji4]. Ok then.... read ya later. Wishing you all a great morning!


Hi'ya.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I was gone for a few days because I found that leprechaun that owned me 20 bucks.
> He didn't have a 20 so he lent me a horse.
> So I have been thru the desert on a horse with no name.
> I think it was a desert it was hot and dark. I hope that was sand hitting my face.


Whahaha. Was it a good horse? I hope it was sand as well.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I'm wearing my "I [heart] Tortoise Forum" shirt. I'll be leaving in an hour or so.


Have fun.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Why did you have to say that. Lol
> It is tempting but I go in for surgery on the 22nd on my leg. It might be hard to take care of a redfoot called Wild Child. . Tempting though if ZeroPilot still has Wild Foot after my recovery it might be the one.​


I think Wild Child is the temporary working name of the redfoot that hatched in Ed's outdoor redfoot enclosure last year (I think). @ZEROPILOT hasn't had success with incubating redfoot eggs, but they seem to hatch in the ground in South Florida just fine (hence the "wild child" that just showed up from the bushes in the outdoor enclosure). He wasn't in any rush to find a home, wanted to make sure it's the right fit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Pine is great wood for campfires but not so great for chimneys with the creosote buildup. Learned that the hard way.



Yep. I cut down, cut up, chop up....and we have campfire wood all year ‘round.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lol. Lucky Sully.



Yes....one massive sully soaking in the spa.

We FINALLY weighed The Sully Monster - 70.5 lbs with the box. So, a solid 70 pounds of Sulcata. This May Sully will be 5 years old.

If they came with handles, 70 lbs would be pretty easy to lift in and out of places. Hhhmmmmmm, I’m seeing a Sully Transporter invention on the horizon. I have the perfect audience to pitch and sell to. Discount of course for card carrying CDR officers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is creosote an issue with untreated pine? I knew it's an issue with railroad ties and old wooden utility poles, but I wasn't aware of how pines ties in. I learn something new all the time!



More than you wanted to know. Perfectly good dry cured pine is fine....it’s when it’s a bit green, with sap and low temperature burning that creates issues. Read on.... https://homeguides.sfgate.com/burning-pine-indoor-wood-stove-48601.html


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> There's a reptile shoe in Bakersfield today and I'm riding along with a couple of acquaintances to go take a look. I'll try to remember to take my camera.



Yvonne you have been a social butterfly lately!!
Have fun!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Happy Saturday Roomies Why is it so quiet? I guess everyone else must have actually something to do [emoji4]. Ok then.... read ya later. Wishing you all a great morning!



I slept in until 8:15!! I woke up before sunrise but made myself go back to sleep!

Yesterday my husband came home early and we put the top cap on the pond.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> [emoji33]



I know right?!?!

I secretly hope he doesn’t get the job. It sounds creepy to me. 

My husband doesn’t want him working right now anyway because he’s afraid he’ll be introduced to “things” he did when he was with his coworkers back in the day.


----------



## Momof4

@ZEROPILOT

Ed, can you come say hello! We miss you around here!! 
How’s everything? How’s your mom?
Can I see a pick of your pond?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I know right?!?!
> 
> I secretly hope he doesn’t get the job. It sounds creepy to me.
> 
> My husband doesn’t want him working right now anyway because he’s afraid he’ll be introduced to “things” he did when he was with his coworkers back in the day.


Ha ha ha. That is every parents nightmare.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....one massive sully soaking in the spa.
> 
> We FINALLY weighed The Sully Monster - 70.5 lbs with the box. So, a solid 70 pounds of Sulcata. This May Sully will be 5 years old.
> 
> If they came with handles, 70 lbs would be pretty easy to lift in and out of places. Hhhmmmmmm, I’m seeing a Sully Transporter invention on the horizon. I have the perfect audience to pitch and sell to. Discount of course for card carrying CDR officers.


Hmm. I like inventions.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I slept in until 8:15!! I woke up before sunrise but made myself go back to sleep!
> 
> Yesterday my husband came home early and we put the top cap on the pond.
> 
> View attachment 264474


Really good job. It is going to look so nice.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Progress today
> View attachment 264448
> View attachment 264449
> View attachment 264450
> 
> I have two tricky gate areas to finish and the soak hole... then it’s just cultivating. I am making one of the gates myself.. got an idea off of Etsy and it’s way cheaper for me to make than buy. I’m saving that for the grand reveal



I can’t wait for the reveal!!!


----------



## Momof4

My little man hates his picture taken!

Happy Saturday!!
We are getting rain again so I’m watching Tanked on Animal Planet until my coffees gone.


----------



## Momof4

The app wouldn’t allow me to add photo. Let’s try this again. 
Weird, it says no photos or video.


----------



## Momof4

Finally!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....one massive sully soaking in the spa.
> 
> We FINALLY weighed The Sully Monster - 70.5 lbs with the box. So, a solid 70 pounds of Sulcata. This May Sully will be 5 years old.
> 
> If they came with handles, 70 lbs would be pretty easy to lift in and out of places. Hhhmmmmmm, I’m seeing a Sully Transporter invention on the horizon. I have the perfect audience to pitch and sell to. Discount of course for card carrying CDR officers.



LOL!!! You’ve given me ideas now! I can’t believe your sully is not even 5.... now it makes sense to me why mine is growing so fast...WOW


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I slept in until 8:15!! I woke up before sunrise but made myself go back to sleep!
> 
> Yesterday my husband came home early and we put the top cap on the pond.
> 
> View attachment 264474



This is looking great.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I slept in until 8:15!! I woke up before sunrise but made myself go back to sleep!
> 
> Yesterday my husband came home early and we put the top cap on the pond.
> 
> View attachment 264474



I did the same.. lol
And your pond looks FANTASTIC!!! I couldn’t see it before but it’s just perfect! I want to build one just because it looks so great!!! Another WOW


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> LOL!!! You’ve given me ideas now! I can’t believe your sully is not even 5.... now it makes sense to me why mine is growing so fast...WOW




Yes. I used to weigh Sully every weekend and we charted the weight vs time growth. It was very consistent. Lots of growth, then a week or so of none, then lots, etc. once he no longer fit into our kitchen sink the daily soakings stopped as did the weekly weigh ins.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from a little shopping trip around the area. First stop - The Feed Store - picked up a 5 lb bag of raw peanuts in shell and a 50 lb bag of mixed bird seed. So now i have a good supply of food for the feathered critters.


----------



## jaizei

EllieMay said:


> Where the heck is the rest of it?? This is my kind of reading.





Maro2Bear said:


> I know, i only saw/found Part I.



https://thejessonpress.com/category...nonsense/life-times-in-the-middle-of-nowhere/


----------



## Maro2Bear

jaizei said:


> https://thejessonpress.com/category...nonsense/life-times-in-the-middle-of-nowhere/



Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For the sickos in the CDR 

https://www.health.com/cold-flu-sin...reen&utm_medium=social&utm_source=Twitter.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> A good story is always welcome here! So what happened to you in the hot dark desert on your borrowed horse??


It was lonely and raining.
So it felt good to be out of the rain, in the desert you can't remember your name. Because there ain't no one for to give you a name.
I also came across a strip club. To my surprise it was ladies night and there was male dancers 
I didn't stay but on my way out. I asked the bouncer what my name was 
He said for 20 bucks he would tell me. I asked him if he was related to a leprechaun and got back on the horse with no name and rode away.​


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Was it a good horse? I hope it was sand as well.


The horse acted fine. He lost a rear leg after the infection set in from stepping on a rabid hedgehog. So I fastened on my prosthetic leg to the horse and we kept going. Good thing the horse was like 12 hands and my prosthetic leg is fairly long. It was a perfect fit


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> 
> Ed, can you come say hello! We miss you around here!!
> How’s everything? How’s your mom?
> Can I see a pick of your pond?


Hello
I'm still around every now and then.
Nothing personal 
In fact some of my very favorite members seldom leave the CDR.
The pond isnt very fancy. But what I had before was smaller and completely overgrown. I revamped it after @Pearly visited me because I was embarrassed about it.
I'm sure the fish appreciated it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think Wild Child is the temporary working name of the redfoot that hatched in Ed's outdoor redfoot enclosure last year (I think). @ZEROPILOT hasn't had success with incubating redfoot eggs, but they seem to hatch in the ground in South Florida just fine (hence the "wild child" that just showed up from the bushes in the outdoor enclosure). He wasn't in any rush to find a home, wanted to make sure it's the right fit.


I still have him/her.
Its Wild Child or Tarzan.
I guess he's doing well. I honestly only get a chance to see him about once every week or two.
He is always hiding and even when he's out in the open, its amazing how well he camouflages himself naturally.
Usually he will dart out of the bushes when I toss food in the enclosure. There is also a huge Curly Tail lizard that has taken up residence in there. He also grabs grapes or any cut fruit and runs off with it. I never knew that Curly Tail lizards were omnivores.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ray--Opo said:


> Why did you have to say that. Lol
> It is tempting but I go in for surgery on the 22nd on my leg. It might be hard to take care of a redfoot called Wild Child. . Tempting though if ZeroPilot still has Wild Foot after my recovery it might be the one.​


I still am
And there's still no urgency 
It must be a great life for him. And not just anyone will do.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> I'm still around every now and then.
> Nothing personal
> In fact some of my very favorite members seldom leave the CDR.
> The pond isnt very fancy. But what I had before was smaller and completely overgrown. I revamped it after @Pearly visited me because I was embarrassed about it.
> I'm sure the fish appreciated it.



I think it looks great!!

I like your lights too! I didn’t think about! My above ground is almost done. It’s only 4x8x2, but much bigger than the 300g stock tank. 

I was going to add some of the old pond water to it and filter it a few days before adding my turtle and two goldfish. Do you think that will be fine?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all hope you are all well, I see have a few posts to catch up on!
I didn't make it home on Tuesday - my sister wouldn't drive me home and thought I should stay longer.
I finally persuaded her I would be OK yesterday, because my b-in-law wasn't happy about the heating for Lola at night and said that even deserts and tropics have cold nights, and I overheard my sister saying that she turned the heating off in the night, so I think it was time I came home. Their house is so cold even I was struggling! I appreciate everything they have done and will continue to do for me but Lola needs to be kept warm.
I was back at hospital yesterday to have some stitches removed from a cut on top of my foot and it is infected, so now on antibiotics but an xray showed the plate in my leg has stayed in place so that was good news. The very bad news is I can't use it for at least another 4 weeks!!! I was hoping I would be walking on it in 2 so not happy about that. 
Anyway enough of my woes, time for me to see what everyone has been up to since Tues.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still have him/her.
> Its Wild Child or Tarzan.
> I guess he's doing well. I honestly only get a chance to see him about once every week or two.
> He is always hiding and even when he's out in the open, its amazing how well he camouflages himself naturally.
> Usually he will dart out of the bushes when I toss food in the enclosure. There is also a huge Curly Tail lizard that has taken up residence in there. He also grabs grapes or any cut fruit and runs off with it. I never knew that Curly Tail lizards were omnivores.....


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> @Lyn W
> 
> View attachment 264100


Thanks Kathy, that's a lovely pic!


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still am
> And there's still no urgency
> It must be a great life for him. And not just anyone will do.


I understand that. This would definitely not be a rescue. Let me think a few days and I will PM you my phone number if its a go. I will tell you how much space I can provide and will get it set up by your guidance. I just have Opo no other pets.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all hope you are all well, I see have a few posts to catch up on!
> I didn't make it home on Tuesday - my sister wouldn't drive me home and thought I should stay longer.
> I finally persuaded her I would be OK yesterday, because my b-in-law wasn't happy about the heating for Lola at night and said that even deserts and tropics have cold nights, and I overheard my sister saying that she turned the heating off in the night, so I think it was time I came home. Their house is so cold even I was struggling! I appreciate everything they have done and will continue to do for me but Lola needs to be kept warm.
> I was back at hospital yesterday to have some stitches removed from a cut on top of my foot and it is infected, so now on antibiotics but an xray showed the plate in my leg has stayed in place so that was good news. The very bad news is I can't use it for at least another 4 weeks!!! I was hoping I would be walking on it in 2 so not happy about that.
> Anyway enough of my woes, time for me to see what everyone has been up to since Tues.


I hope you heal soon. I missed how you got stiches? Not being mobile stinks. I have watched every episode of Forensic Files 3 times over. I have also become a news junkie. 
Take care of your foot and be warm.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....one massive sully soaking in the spa.
> 
> We FINALLY weighed The Sully Monster - 70.5 lbs with the box. So, a solid 70 pounds of Sulcata. This May Sully will be 5 years old.
> 
> If they came with handles, 70 lbs would be pretty easy to lift in and out of places. Hhhmmmmmm, I’m seeing a Sully Transporter invention on the horizon. I have the perfect audience to pitch and sell to. Discount of course for card carrying CDR officers.


What weight was the monster at 2 yrs? Opo will be 2 in june. and when I weigh Opo on Thursday he should be 5lbs.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope you heal soon. I missed how you got stiches? Not being mobile stinks. I have watched every episode of Forensic Files 3 times over. I have also become a news junkie.
> Take care of your foot and be warm.


Thanks Ray, I had to have a plate attached to the bone with what looked like 6 screws on the x ray, but I also had a wound on the top of my foot which needed 4 stitches too and that's become infected. Hopefully it will clear up soon. I can't get used to sitting around doing nothing, I have cleared my ironing though!!
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm really happy to hear you are figuring it out at home. My circumstances are probably different then yours in all ways. I won't use 2 crutches. They wind up hurting worse then the injury. That's not even mentioning being so off balance on ice. When I finally decided I could do an office visit to my orthopedic surgeon I went then. (fractured knee cap) He said "where have you been Msss Green?" I said "taking a break." I'm not saying take my advice. I'm saying do what you need to do to get well.


Thanks Cathie


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Ray, I had to have a plate attached to the bone with what looked like 6 screws on the x ray, but I also had a wound on the top of my foot which needed 4 stitches too and that's become infected. Hopefully it will clear up soon. I can't get used to sitting around doing nothing, I have cleared my ironing though!!
> Hope all is well with you.


Hey Lyn, what was the reason for 6 screws? If you don't mind telling. I had 2 screws in my foot from the bottom up to fuse my ankle from rocking side to side. Have you ever seen the kneeling carts they have? You just rest your knee on it and grab the handle bars and scoot around pushing with your other leg.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all hope you are all well, I see have a few posts to catch up on!
> I didn't make it home on Tuesday - my sister wouldn't drive me home and thought I should stay longer.
> I finally persuaded her I would be OK yesterday, because my b-in-law wasn't happy about the heating for Lola at night and said that even deserts and tropics have cold nights, and I overheard my sister saying that she turned the heating off in the night, so I think it was time I came home. Their house is so cold even I was struggling! I appreciate everything they have done and will continue to do for me but Lola needs to be kept warm.
> I was back at hospital yesterday to have some stitches removed from a cut on top of my foot and it is infected, so now on antibiotics but an xray showed the plate in my leg has stayed in place so that was good news. The very bad news is I can't use it for at least another 4 weeks!!! I was hoping I would be walking on it in 2 so not happy about that.
> Anyway enough of my woes, time for me to see what everyone has been up to since Tues.



Double ouch... 4 more weeks? Sounds like Punxatawny Phil and predictions about Spring! Glad that you are home. And ouch too on the infection (two shots of scotch 3x/hour x 7 dsys = cure)


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> My efforts for the day.
> View attachment 264184
> View attachment 264185
> 
> 
> I only had a couple hours and this is harder than I thought...I dont think it looks too bad though


It looks great!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Lyn, what was the reason for 6 screws? If you don't mind telling. I had 2 screws in my foot from the bottom up to fuse my ankle from rocking side to side. Have you ever seen the kneeling carts they have? You just rest your knee on it and grab the handle bars and scoot around pushing with your other leg.


The screws attach the plate holding the bone together. They will stay with me forever now so I'll be setting off the metal detectors at airports if I travel.
Yes I've seen those - we call them knee scooters here and was thinking of hiring one but think a wheelchair will be easier for me just so I can get between the rooms at home and carry things on my lap, I can also use it for getting to appointments over the next month. My left foot is feeling the strain of all this hopping.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Seems like sickness is going around. I'm home from work today with a nasty cold. Hope all my pals in the CDR are doing well though. It's suppose to be in the 70s here again today here in GA, Murphy will be a happy camper since he'll go outside again today. Right now he's taking his morning bath
> View attachment 264235


.......and very relaxed he looks too. 
Hope you are feeling better, Todd.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 264240
> View attachment 264241


He is so beautiful - and hungry!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I do! We have sold about 4 homes in 20 yrs.
> So, I suggest purging! Then rent a Pod that goes in the driveway and load it up with toys, clothes, all family pics on walls and junk!
> Our house didn’t even look like kids lived there. We only had a bed, dresser and a couple of toys. Clean out the garage to bare minimum.
> Same with any closets! Only leave a few pairs of pants and a handful of shirts & shoes.
> Stage your furniture even if it’s now comfy. We sold a huge sectional and bought a love seat and two chairs.
> 
> Clean out your kitchen too. People want to see space not clutter.
> 
> Paint all walls to all neutral color like a off white or light gray.
> 
> Make the house smell good too!
> 
> You have to spend a little money but it’s worth it.
> 
> Stage bathroom with cute towels and neutral shower curtains.
> 
> Good luck!!


Good advice that I'm going to save in case I ever sell up!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Woke up this a.m. to seeing everything outside covered in white. The temperature overnight dipped down past freezing and there's frost on everything. Hoses are frozen solid. We went from many days of spring-like weather to dead of winter in one fell swoop!


The world's weather has gone crazy!
Keep warm Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> This cat has been so naughty lately!!
> He’s been trying to get the beta fish!!
> We’ve had the tank for 2 yrs!!
> 
> His feet are in the water!! There’s a lid with a small opening below the light!
> 
> View attachment 264368
> 
> View attachment 264369


Looks like he fancies his fish on crackers!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A very brief post to let you know I exist. I have had an awful week and am on antibiotics for bronchitis. I wish I could say I felt better, but I have to finish the course.
> 
> Just to add to my misery, I fell over in the shower this morning and bashed my head hard on the wall. I am so glad JoesDad is working from home today.


Gosh Linda you are going through the mill at the moment - so sorry to hear this. 
I wondered where you were as I've been catching up 
I hope you are feeling better soon and that your head is OK, don't hesitate to see a doc about that if you feel dizzy or sick.
Sending you good wishes for a full recovery as soon as possible!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Must be Friday as there is not much action here, except for in Linda's shower. There was too much action going on there, but don't worry her superhero is at home to handle it.[emoji6]
> @Kristoff how are you feeling? Still under the weather I presume [emoji26] Here is an umbrella to help you [emoji385] [emoji299]
> Mark is either kayaking, collecting wood, buying food for Sully or going for a walk. [emoji570]
> @Lynw how is it being at home? Are you able to get around and is Lola happy to be back home? [emoji217]
> Noel I am waiting for today's joke. Rather looking forward to it. [emoji102]
> Anne any new antics from the cat-mittee? And of course my favorite dragon.[emoji250] [emoji244]
> Heather have you managed to mostly paint yourself and son ? Oh and of course the planks too! [emoji375] [emoji373]
> @Bee62 how is your little dog adjusting to it's new home? [emoji190]
> Yvonne have you gone for your laps yet or is it still too cold? [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149] [emoji148] [emoji149]
> Kathy I am getting withdrawal symptoms, I need more updated pics of that beautiful pond of yours. [emoji228] [emoji226] [emoji225]
> Cheryl please can we have a pic or two of those really cute babies you have got? I haven't had my cuteness dose today yet. [emoji217] [emoji217]
> From my side unfortunately the sun came out and I did not see that rain. Was very disappointing. [emoji274]


Thanks Carol. yes I'm glad to be home and Lola had a good long bask under his uvb today and ate more than he's eaten all week so he's obviously happy to be home even though he's not in his usual spot.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> We didn’t get to work on the project any yesterday. The weather wasn’t conducive and I had to get hubby off on his annual goose hunt.. I’m hoping to have good time today and this weekend... but look at the sign I’ve ordered
> View attachment 264402


That's lovely and a good idea, although I suspect that my neighbours would go ahead and spray anyway if I put a sign like that up just to spite me.
It has all been quiet on the western front lately though, though I've yet to check the garden without both legs.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much this week because my household is adjusting to a new routine. Significant other started his new job on Monday, which is wonderful, but he's also having to leave 30 minutes earlier in the mornings. Shorter commute, just that he has to be there at 0800 instead of 0830. It's still hit or miss as to which of us feeds the Cat-mittee in the mornings... and the bearded dragon... and checking on the turtles, etc. I haven't had as much time in the mornings to catch up in the CDR, watch the bearded dragon's morning beard stretches, or savor my morning cup of coffee. We'll get the new routine worked out, though. It's definitely worth it.


Hope your man's new job goes well and that you find the perfect routine soon, Anne.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Spring-like temps are ending. Dark and overcast. Calling for high winds...rain....and more snow by Sunday night.
> 
> Hmmmmm. Indoor projects i guess


We have had a terrible week here with gales and rain, it's supposed to be quieter next week.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> That's always been a worry of mine (falling in the shower). Sorry to hear you're still not up to snuff. Hope you get feeling better soon.


I have a stool to sit on in my shower at the moment as I can't stand, and it's an absolute godsend.
Getting in and out of a raised shower tray needs some thought but with the help of a chair to kneel on I manage OK


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Progress today
> View attachment 264448
> View attachment 264449
> View attachment 264450
> 
> I have two tricky gate areas to finish and the soak hole... then it’s just cultivating. I am making one of the gates myself.. got an idea off of Etsy and it’s way cheaper for me to make than buy. I’m saving that for the grand reveal


That looks so good you are a very clever lady Heather!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Much better to deal with tree trimming and removal in February, before the trees leaf out, and the leaves hide all the signs of damage and danger. It's easier to do maintenance on trees without the leaves in the way.


......and doesn't disturb any nesting birds!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> There's a reptile shoe in Bakersfield today and I'm riding along with a couple of acquaintances to go take a look. I'll try to remember to take my camera.


Hope you are having/had a good day Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I was gone for a few days because I found that leprechaun that owned me 20 bucks.
> He didn't have a 20 so he lent me a horse.
> So I have been thru the desert on a horse with no name.
> I think it was a desert it was hot and dark. I hope that was sand hitting my face.


I love that song!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....one massive sully soaking in the spa.
> 
> We FINALLY weighed The Sully Monster - 70.5 lbs with the box. So, a solid 70 pounds of Sulcata. This May Sully will be 5 years old.
> 
> If they came with handles, 70 lbs would be pretty easy to lift in and out of places. Hhhmmmmmm, I’m seeing a Sully Transporter invention on the horizon. I have the perfect audience to pitch and sell to. Discount of course for card carrying CDR officers.


You could call it a tort lift truck!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I slept in until 8:15!! I woke up before sunrise but made myself go back to sleep!
> 
> Yesterday my husband came home early and we put the top cap on the pond.
> 
> View attachment 264474


That looks great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> The screws attach the plate holding the bone together. They will stay with me forever now so I'll be setting off the metal detectors at airports if I travel.
> Yes I've seen those - we call them knee scooters here and was thinking of hiring one but think a wheelchair will be easier for me just so I can get between the rooms at home and carry things on my lap, I can also use it for getting to appointments over the next month. My left foot is feeling the strain of all this hopping.


Sounds like you got a game plan. 
Take care and heal fast.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> I'm still around every now and then.
> Nothing personal
> In fact some of my very favorite members seldom leave the CDR.
> The pond isnt very fancy. But what I had before was smaller and completely overgrown. I revamped it after @Pearly visited me because I was embarrassed about it.
> I'm sure the fish appreciated it.


I'm sure they do like it, I'd be happy to have a pond like that for the frogs that moved into my garden.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like you got a game plan.
> Take care and heal fast.


Thanks Ray and I hope all goes well with your op on the 22nd too.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'm (literally) just going to crawl up the stairs to bed now, so I hope to catch you all tomorrow.
The good thing about being stuck at home is that I'll have more time to pop in to the CDR.
So Nos Da for now and take care.


----------



## EllieMay

jaizei said:


> https://thejessonpress.com/category...nonsense/life-times-in-the-middle-of-nowhere/



Sweet! Thanks!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> The horse acted fine. He lost a rear leg after the infection set in from stepping on a rabid hedgehog. So I fastened on my prosthetic leg to the horse and we kept going. Good thing the horse was like 12 hands and my prosthetic leg is fairly long. It was a perfect fit



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> It was lonely and raining.
> So it felt good to be out of the rain, in the desert you can't remember your name. Because there ain't no one for to give you a name.
> I also came across a strip club. To my surprise it was ladies night and there was male dancers
> I didn't stay but on my way out. I asked the bouncer what my name was
> He said for 20 bucks he would tell me. I asked him if he was related to a leprechaun and got back on the horse with no name and rode away.​


See @Lyn W this is what happens to your mind when you're laid up in bed for to long


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It looks great!



Thanks Lyn .. I sure miss all your posts.. I hope time flies for you until your recovery!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> The screws attach the plate holding the bone together. They will stay with me forever now so I'll be setting off the metal detectors at airports if I travel.
> Yes I've seen those - we call them knee scooters here and was thinking of hiring one but think a wheelchair will be easier for me just so I can get between the rooms at home and carry things on my lap, I can also use it for getting to appointments over the next month. My left foot is feeling the strain of all this hopping.



I think he wants to know what kind of accident you had. 

She was hit by a car Ray.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Looks like he fancies his fish on crackers!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely and a good idea, although I suspect that my neighbours would go ahead and spray anyway if I put a sign like that up just to spite me.
> It has all been quiet on the western front lately though, though I've yet to check the garden without both legs.



I wondered if you’d gotten lucky and they moved.. it’s been so quiet but with the ordeal your going through, they probably don’t have an opportunity to be donkeys.... I wish I was closer to you...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Lyn, what was the reason for 6 screws? If you don't mind telling. I had 2 screws in my foot from the bottom up to fuse my ankle from rocking side to side. Have you ever seen the kneeling carts they have? You just rest your knee on it and grab the handle bars and scoot around pushing with your other leg.


She was crossing the street and a driver, not paying attention, hit her with his car.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are having/had a good day Yvonne.


It was a small show, not very crowded, but I had a nice time. You can see my pictures here:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/r...d-9-and-10-february-2019.173248/#post-1709218


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I think he wants to know what kind of accident you had.
> 
> She was hit by a car Ray.


Oh geez.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> She was crossing the street and a driver, not paying attention, hit her with his car.


 I hope the person stopped.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It was a small show, not very crowded, but I had a nice time. You can see my pictures here:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/r...d-9-and-10-february-2019.173248/#post-1709218


Were the reptiles in the petri dish type containers alive? The torts or turts look relaxed .


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It was a small show, not very crowded, but I had a nice time. You can see my pictures here:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/r...d-9-and-10-february-2019.173248/#post-1709218



Hello again,I didn't know we had shirts???


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Were the reptiles in the petri dish type containers alive? The torts or turts look relaxed .


Yes. That's usually how snakes, frogs and lizards are displayed at reptile shows.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello again,I didn't know we had shirts???


Those shirts were several years ago. Then we had a different design a couple years ago. So far I've not heard if we are going to do shirts again (for a fundraiser)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Those shirts were several years ago. Then we had a different design a couple years ago. So far I've not heard if we are going to do shirts again (for a fundraiser)


Ok thanks for both replies


----------



## Maro2Bear

Goooooooood Morning C D R

Looks to be a calm day here in Maryland, no wind, some sunshine. Going to hit the water for a few hours once the sunshine warms the air. It’s 18F here at the moment (minus 7 C) so a tad cold to get things lashed up to the truck.

The birdies are all up and singing and visiting the feeders.

Enjoy the day - and for those sick or healing. Get well.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Goooooooood Morning C D R
> 
> Looks to be a calm day here in Maryland, no wind, some sunshine. Going to hit the water for a few hours once the sunshine warms the air. It’s 18F here at the moment (minus 7 C) so a tad cold to get things lashed up to the truck.
> 
> The birdies are all up and singing and visiting the feeders.
> 
> Enjoy the day - and for those sick or healing. Get well.



Good morning Mark! Have fun and be safe. I’ll look forward your pics of the day


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Finally!!
> 
> View attachment 264475


She looks so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> It was lonely and raining.
> So it felt good to be out of the rain, in the desert you can't remember your name. Because there ain't no one for to give you a name.
> I also came across a strip club. To my surprise it was ladies night and there was male dancers
> I didn't stay but on my way out. I asked the bouncer what my name was
> He said for 20 bucks he would tell me. I asked him if he was related to a leprechaun and got back on the horse with no name and rode away.​


Whahaha. I love your stories. I cannot wait for the next part. Is your name rumplestiltskin?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> The horse acted fine. He lost a rear leg after the infection set in from stepping on a rabid hedgehog. So I fastened on my prosthetic leg to the horse and we kept going. Good thing the horse was like 12 hands and my prosthetic leg is fairly long. It was a perfect fit


Sounds like he should meet up with the one legged pirate. They seem to lots in common.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello
> I'm still around every now and then.
> Nothing personal
> In fact some of my very favorite members seldom leave the CDR.
> The pond isnt very fancy. But what I had before was smaller and completely overgrown. I revamped it after @Pearly visited me because I was embarrassed about it.
> I'm sure the fish appreciated it.


Oh that is a gorgeous pond.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still am
> And there's still no urgency
> It must be a great life for him. And not just anyone will do.


Shame it is going to be a hard one to take away his freedom. Whatever you do, don't let him watch Braveheart.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all hope you are all well, I see have a few posts to catch up on!
> I didn't make it home on Tuesday - my sister wouldn't drive me home and thought I should stay longer.
> I finally persuaded her I would be OK yesterday, because my b-in-law wasn't happy about the heating for Lola at night and said that even deserts and tropics have cold nights, and I overheard my sister saying that she turned the heating off in the night, so I think it was time I came home. Their house is so cold even I was struggling! I appreciate everything they have done and will continue to do for me but Lola needs to be kept warm.
> I was back at hospital yesterday to have some stitches removed from a cut on top of my foot and it is infected, so now on antibiotics but an xray showed the plate in my leg has stayed in place so that was good news. The very bad news is I can't use it for at least another 4 weeks!!! I was hoping I would be walking on it in 2 so not happy about that.
> Anyway enough of my woes, time for me to see what everyone has been up to since Tues.


Oh Lyn,

I am so sorry this is happening to you. I really hope it gets better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol. yes I'm glad to be home and Lola had a good long bask under his uvb today and ate more than he's eaten all week so he's obviously happy to be home even though he's not in his usual spot.


Being home is always the best. You'll see, you will heal better and Lola might even start behaving.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Goooooooood Morning C D R
> 
> Looks to be a calm day here in Maryland, no wind, some sunshine. Going to hit the water for a few hours once the sunshine warms the air. It’s 18F here at the moment (minus 7 C) so a tad cold to get things lashed up to the truck.
> 
> The birdies are all up and singing and visiting the feeders.
> 
> Enjoy the day - and for those sick or healing. Get well.


Hope you enjoyed your time out.


----------



## CarolM

Wow, it was a little busy over the last few hours. Looks like everyone has been having a good time. My Sunday is almost over. But had a productive weekend. So all good. Worked in the garden, did some shopping and now I get to watch a little bit of tv or at least I will when the internet comes back on again. Until later everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Sounds like he should meet up with the one legged pirate. They seem to lots in common.


Well now that you mention that . Come to find out. I stopped for a rest and when I dismounted the horse with no name. I could hear a distress coming from the horse with no name. I couldn't see what was wrong. Being dark and no jellyfish. I went over to the horse with no name and found my prosthetic was coming off the horse with no name. I removed my prosthetic and felt that the horse with no name was growing a new leg. ( I guess horses here in the CDR grow limbs like lizards grow tails). Anyways I found myself in a perdicament. The prosthesis wont fit the horse with no name. So I will have to stay where I was until the horse with no names leg fully grew. This might have taken 2 hrs or 2 days. You never know being tired and delusional in a hot, dark, desert in the rain. (I think it was rain it had a smell to it). Being delusional in the dark kinda reminds me of my younger days eating sugar cubes. ( different story different time)
Anyways I could tell the horse with no name and I were getting hungry. So not being able to see without jellyfish. I used my survival skills I learned in the Prussian war and got on my hands and knee. If you noticed I said knee not knees. I felt around with my nose to the ground and came across some clumps that were small piles. I smelled them. The smell kinda reminded me of Opo's soaking water. (at this time I had forgotten my sullies name, but with the smell I remember).
Anyways my thumb is tired because I only have one and I am on my smartphone. 
To be continued.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Goooooooood Morning C D R
> 
> Looks to be a calm day here in Maryland, no wind, some sunshine. Going to hit the water for a few hours once the sunshine warms the air. It’s 18F here at the moment (minus 7 C) so a tad cold to get things lashed up to the truck.
> 
> The birdies are all up and singing and visiting the feeders.
> 
> Enjoy the day - and for those sick or healing. Get well.


The coming of spring. I miss that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good job, Ray. You fit right in with this group.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday [emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday [emoji851]
> View attachment 264590
> View attachment 264591
> View attachment 264592



Oh I luv these!! That last one was so me when I was little!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

We've got a steady rain going on since I got up this a.m. about 5:30. Misty wouldn't go out to take care of her morning ablutions, so she's sitting here by the computer with me and she's holding her back legs in the crossed position, shifting back and forth and whining. I'm all ready with the tortoise food, but I'd really like to wait until the rain slows down a bit. But I need to go out and close the gate before I allow Misty out there. She's good about not going out the open gate, but I generally start my tortoise chores at the back and the gate isn't in sight. Better safe than sorry. Cars whiz by in front of my house at a high speed. I don't want my sweet Misty girl to be Pizza on the road.

I adopted out two desert tortoise hatchlings this a.m. Ten more to go. . . well, actually eight, because there's one with a high orange coloration to its shell and one with aberrant scutes and I'd like to keep them. May change my mind at a future date.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> We've got a steady rain going on since I got up this a.m. about 5:30. Misty wouldn't go out to take care of her morning ablutions, so she's sitting here by the computer with me and she's holding her back legs in the crossed position, shifting back and forth and whining. I'm all ready with the tortoise food, but I'd really like to wait until the rain slows down a bit. But I need to go out and close the gate before I allow Misty out there. She's good about not going out the open gate, but I generally start my tortoise chores at the back and the gate isn't in sight. Better safe than sorry. Cars whiz by in front of my house at a high speed. I don't want my sweet Misty girl to be Pizza on the road.
> 
> I adopted out two desert tortoise hatchlings this a.m. Ten more to go. . . well, actually eight, because there's one with a high orange coloration to its shell and one with aberrant scutes and I'd like to keep them. May change my mind at a future date.



Have a good morning Yvonne and stay dry!
Give Misty a hug for me [emoji173]️
These are my little pups [emoji851]


As you can tell, they are as spoiled as the torts [emoji41]


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

Just now back from a morning out kayaking. The ice totally melted over the last few days. The sun was out, blue skys, calm winds. Paddled up on a few flocks of majestic Tundra Swans that seem to be hanging out here in the protected Chesapeake Bay waters, as well as many many Canada geese, as well as a nesting pair of Bald Eagles.

Here are two quick pix - heading East. One with the bow of my boat present....and one without! Enjoy.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Have a good morning Yvonne and stay dry!
> Give Misty a hug for me [emoji173]️
> These are my little pups [emoji851]
> View attachment 264594
> 
> As you can tell, they are as spoiled as the torts [emoji41]


I love those ears!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well now that you mention that . Come to find out. I stopped for a rest and when I dismounted the horse with no name. I could hear a distress coming from the horse with no name. I couldn't see what was wrong. Being dark and no jellyfish. I went over to the horse with no name and found my prosthetic was coming off the horse with no name. I removed my prosthetic and felt that the horse with no name was growing a new leg. ( I guess horses here in the CDR grow limbs like lizards grow tails). Anyways I found myself in a perdicament. The prosthesis wont fit the horse with no name. So I will have to stay where I was until the horse with no names leg fully grew. This might have taken 2 hrs or 2 days. You never know being tired and delusional in a hot, dark, desert in the rain. (I think it was rain it had a smell to it). Being delusional in the dark kinda reminds me of my younger days eating sugar cubes. ( different story different time)
> Anyways I could tell the horse with no name and I were getting hungry. So not being able to see without jellyfish. I used my survival skills I learned in the Prussian war and got on my hands and knee. If you noticed I said knee not knees. I felt around with my nose to the ground and came across some clumps that were small piles. I smelled them. The smell kinda reminded me of Opo's soaking water. (at this time I had forgotten my sullies name, but with the smell I remember).
> Anyways my thumb is tired because I only have one and I am on my smartphone.
> To be continued.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Your poor thumb. Lucky horse with no name being able to regenerate new limbs. Better not let the one legged pirate know otherwise he will never leave your horse with no name alone.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Just now back from a morning out kayaking. The ice totally melted over the last few days. The sun was out, blue skys, calm winds. Paddled up on a few flocks of majestic Tundra Swans that seem to be hanging out here in the protected Chesapeake Bay waters, as well as many many Canada geese, as well as a nesting pair of Bald Eagles.
> 
> Here are two quick pix - heading East. One with the bow of my boat present....and one without! Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 264600
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264601


[emoji177] [emoji175] [emoji176] [emoji177]


----------



## Momof4

So excited!! 
The pond is up and running!! I just ran to the nursery for pond plants but only came home with two sad water lettuces. It’s the wrong time of the year. 
Now heading to the pet site for a net to catch the fish to put in the pond. 
Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Just now back from a morning out kayaking. The ice totally melted over the last few days. The sun was out, blue skys, calm winds. Paddled up on a few flocks of majestic Tundra Swans that seem to be hanging out here in the protected Chesapeake Bay waters, as well as many many Canada geese, as well as a nesting pair of Bald Eagles.
> 
> Here are two quick pix - heading East. One with the bow of my boat present....and one without! Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 264600
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264601


Mark I am new to CDR. So are you on a lake or river? It is beautiful! I don't even know why I called you Mark. Maybe I read on other posts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey Ray

The paddle today was in the West River/Rhode Rivers, south of Annapolis. If i kept paddling I would be right out in the Chesapeake Bay. Here’s a pix of the greater area, with a circle drawn where I was today.





But my break spot looks nicer..


----------



## Momof4

Here it is!!! 
It’s a 1min video. 
You should have seen me trying to catch these fish without a net! Kind of comical but I did it!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Here it is!!!
> It’s a 1min video.
> You should have seen me trying to catch these fish without a net! Kind of comical but I did it!!




You guys did a great job. Nice underwater camera effects.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> You guys did a great job. Nice underwater camera effects.



Thank you Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark I am new to CDR. So are you on a lake or river? It is beautiful! I don't even know why I called you Mark. Maybe I read on other posts.





Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray
> 
> The paddle today was in the West River/Rhode Rivers, south of Annapolis. If i kept paddling I would be right out in the Chesapeake Bay. Here’s a pix of the greater area, with a circle drawn where I was today.
> 
> View attachment 264602
> 
> 
> 
> But my break spot looks nicer..
> 
> View attachment 264603


There must be tons of kayaking in that area.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Here it is!!!
> It’s a 1min video.
> You should have seen me trying to catch these fish without a net! Kind of comical but I did it!!


That is beautiful and serene.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> There must be tons of kayaking in that area.



Endless I guess - from here to infinity.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I think he wants to know what kind of accident you had.
> 
> She was hit by a car Ray.


Oops my mistake - thanks Heather!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope the person stopped.


Yes he did, had to really with me sliding off his bonnet and ending up in front of his car.
The police issued him with a driving without due care and attention order on the spot and he admitted he just didn't see me.
He was rushing to get through a gap in the traffic, cut across the junction and was on the wrong side of the road.
I have all the details now for his insurance.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh Lyn,
> 
> I am so sorry this is happening to you. I really hope it gets better soon.


Thanks Carol - I'll get there eventually, but think I may have to use the tortoise sanctuary for Lola for a while.
I have been on touch with them and he could have his own heated enclosure with uvb for £30 and week which isn't bad.
It will just be so hard to part with him even for a short time but it's not fair to have him in the cramped conditions he's in at the moment when he is used to having his own room. I'm sure he'd have a lovely time and I'd know he would be warm and secure. Can't help worrying about him picking up disease or not eating properly though.
Who'd have thought that this stray tortoise that came into my life almost 5 years ago would come to mean so much to me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Yes he did, had to really with me sliding off his bonnet and ending up in front of his car.
> The police issued him with a driving without due care and attention order on the spot and he admitted he just didn't see me.
> He was rushing to get through a gap in the traffic, cut across the junction and was on the wrong side of the road.
> I have all the details now for his insurance.


Good to hear that. Not the accident but the driver didn't run.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie


You've been on my mind all day. I'm hoping that everything is working out better for you and your baby Lola. Trying to send you a ton of strength and healing.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well now that you mention that . Come to find out. I stopped for a rest and when I dismounted the horse with no name. I could hear a distress coming from the horse with no name. I couldn't see what was wrong. Being dark and no jellyfish. I went over to the horse with no name and found my prosthetic was coming off the horse with no name. I removed my prosthetic and felt that the horse with no name was growing a new leg. ( I guess horses here in the CDR grow limbs like lizards grow tails). Anyways I found myself in a perdicament. The prosthesis wont fit the horse with no name. So I will have to stay where I was until the horse with no names leg fully grew. This might have taken 2 hrs or 2 days. You never know being tired and delusional in a hot, dark, desert in the rain. (I think it was rain it had a smell to it). Being delusional in the dark kinda reminds me of my younger days eating sugar cubes. ( different story different time)
> Anyways I could tell the horse with no name and I were getting hungry. So not being able to see without jellyfish. I used my survival skills I learned in the Prussian war and got on my hands and knee. If you noticed I said knee not knees. I felt around with my nose to the ground and came across some clumps that were small piles. I smelled them. The smell kinda reminded me of Opo's soaking water. (at this time I had forgotten my sullies name, but with the smell I remember).
> Anyways my thumb is tired because I only have one and I am on my smartphone.
> To be continued.


Looking forward to the next instalment!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Here it is!!!
> It’s a 1min video.
> You should have seen me trying to catch these fish without a net! Kind of comical but I did it!!



Excellent! Wonderful job!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Here it is!!!
> It’s a 1min video.
> You should have seen me trying to catch these fish without a net! Kind of comical but I did it!!


I can't see the video but it looks great and I'm sure your fish will love their new home!


----------



## Momof4

I deleted the first video because I didn’t like it and didn’t want two on YouTube. So the first link won’t work for those of you that haven’t seen it. 
Here’s the updated one.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I can't see the video but it looks great and I'm sure your fish will love their new home!



I put up a new link. I deleted the first one.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> You've been on my mind all day. I'm hoping that everything is working out better for you and your baby Lola. Trying to send you a ton of strength and healing.


Thanks again Cathie, I'm coping OK with the walking frame, crutches and strategically placed chairs to kneel on when I'm in the kitchen. 
It's a pain when I've hopped into another room only to find I've left something behind and have to hop back.
I have some knee pads I've worn when I've gone caving with the kids in school, so they've helped take the pressure off my knees.
I look like I'm off skateboarding though - if only.........!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I deleted the first video because I didn’t like it and didn’t want two on YouTube. So the first link won’t work for those of you that haven’t seen it.
> Here’s the updated one.


Oh wow that's beautiful! It will be so relaxing to sit out there and watch the turtles and fish.
I'm very jealous!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
It's almost 1 a.m. Monday morning here but can't sleep so thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is. 
I had a few visitors today so not had as much time as I thought I'd have. 
Hope Sunday has been a good day for you and that those suffering with bad health at the moment are feeling better.
I'll just wish you all a Happy Monday and because I'm off work (every cloud has a silver lining ) I should be here sometime tomorrow.
So Nos Da for now and take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks again Cathie, I'm coping OK with the walking frame, crutches and strategically placed chairs to kneel on when I'm in the kitchen.
> It's a pain when I've hopped into another room only to find I've left something behind and have to hop back.
> I have some knee pads I've worn when I've gone caving with the kids in school, so they've helped take the pressure off my knees.
> I look like I'm off skateboarding though - if only.........!


I know exactly what you're saying about forgetting even one thing. I used 1 crutch, a walker with a seat, and a crutch inside each doorway. Scooting on 1 foot using heavy furniture to maneuver thru my home etc. Planning each excursion before I even tried. And you are going through worse. You'll be in my prayers until I read you're better.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> It's almost 1 a.m. Monday morning here but can't sleep so thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is.
> I had a few visitors today so not had as much time as I thought I'd have.
> Hope Sunday has been a good day for you and that those suffering with bad health at the moment are feeling better.
> I'll just wish you all a Happy Monday and because I'm off work (every cloud has a silver lining ) I should be here sometime tomorrow.
> So Nos Da for now and take care.



I sure hope you get some sweet dreams tonight ... eventually! I continue to think about u n Lola and hope for the best for both of y’all. G’night Lyn!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Thanks again Cathie, I'm coping OK with the walking frame, crutches and strategically placed chairs to kneel on when I'm in the kitchen.
> It's a pain when I've hopped into another room only to find I've left something behind and have to hop back.
> I have some knee pads I've worn when I've gone caving with the kids in school, so they've helped take the pressure off my knees.
> I look like I'm off skateboarding though - if only.........!



You poor thing!!

I hope your compensated for all your pain and suffering! 
Don’t feel bad, that’s why we have insurance. Hopefully your insurance co. will fight for the best dollar amount!! Never settle in the first round.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks Lyn!! 
I keep going outside to watch them swim around!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Shame it is going to be a hard one to take away his freedom. Whatever you do, don't let him watch Braveheart.


Nice


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Oh that is a gorgeous pond.


Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure they do like it, I'd be happy to have a pond like that for the frogs that moved into my garden.


If you were closer, we'd start digging.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ray--Opo said:


> I understand that. This would definitely not be a rescue. Let me think a few days and I will PM you my phone number if its a go. I will tell you how much space I can provide and will get it set up by your guidance. I just have Opo no other pets.


It must be something similar to his current home.
He's an outdoorsman.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Megh....yesterday morning it was clear, bright and Sunny, Overnight the temps dropped, a little wetness moved in, and we have a Wintry wet, sleet, snow mess. The yucky stuff - not nice fluffy powder....but yucky sleet wet mush.

Happy Monday morning


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I deleted the first video because I didn’t like it and didn’t want two on YouTube. So the first link won’t work for those of you that haven’t seen it.
> Here’s the updated one.



Beautiful job! Hey, that turtle was expecting to be fed the moment you approached [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all hope you are all well, I see have a few posts to catch up on!
> I didn't make it home on Tuesday - my sister wouldn't drive me home and thought I should stay longer.
> I finally persuaded her I would be OK yesterday, because my b-in-law wasn't happy about the heating for Lola at night and said that even deserts and tropics have cold nights, and I overheard my sister saying that she turned the heating off in the night, so I think it was time I came home. Their house is so cold even I was struggling! I appreciate everything they have done and will continue to do for me but Lola needs to be kept warm.
> I was back at hospital yesterday to have some stitches removed from a cut on top of my foot and it is infected, so now on antibiotics but an xray showed the plate in my leg has stayed in place so that was good news. The very bad news is I can't use it for at least another 4 weeks!!! I was hoping I would be walking on it in 2 so not happy about that.
> Anyway enough of my woes, time for me to see what everyone has been up to since Tues.



Sorry to hear about your infection, Lyn, — and about your family misunderstanding Lola’s needs. Please do take all the time you need to heal. The last thing you need is to develop something chronic. Who’s going to take the kids to the caves or kayaking then?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here it is!!!
> It’s a 1min video.
> You should have seen me trying to catch these fish without a net! Kind of comical but I did it!!


I cannot see it. Will try it again later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol - I'll get there eventually, but think I may have to use the tortoise sanctuary for Lola for a while.
> I have been on touch with them and he could have his own heated enclosure with uvb for £30 and week which isn't bad.
> It will just be so hard to part with him even for a short time but it's not fair to have him in the cramped conditions he's in at the moment when he is used to having his own room. I'm sure he'd have a lovely time and I'd know he would be warm and secure. Can't help worrying about him picking up disease or not eating properly though.
> Who'd have thought that this stray tortoise that came into my life almost 5 years ago would come to mean so much to me.


They do have that affect on a person. They slowly creep into your heart until they have your whole heart under their "thumb".


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I deleted the first video because I didn’t like it and didn’t want two on YouTube. So the first link won’t work for those of you that haven’t seen it.
> Here’s the updated one.


I am so impressed. Just one question: how does your turtle climb onto the basking tile?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> It's almost 1 a.m. Monday morning here but can't sleep so thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is.
> I had a few visitors today so not had as much time as I thought I'd have.
> Hope Sunday has been a good day for you and that those suffering with bad health at the moment are feeling better.
> I'll just wish you all a Happy Monday and because I'm off work (every cloud has a silver lining ) I should be here sometime tomorrow.
> So Nos Da for now and take care.


Take care of yourself as well Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Megh....yesterday morning it was clear, bright and Sunny, Overnight the temps dropped, a little wetness moved in, and we have a Wintry wet, sleet, snow mess. The yucky stuff - not nice fluffy powder....but yucky sleet wet mush.
> 
> Happy Monday morning


Happy Monday Afternoon Mark.


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday afternoon all.
The wind is pumping again. So there is lots of sand everywhere. Stephen has gone away but will be back tomorrow night. Liam started back at university today ( I wish I had his holidays - just don't like the studying part [emoji23] )
Other than that not much going on this side. 
Have a good Monday all.

P.S. 

@JoesMum are you okay? Haven't heard from you in a while.

@Bee62 how are you and the animal family doing?


----------



## CarolM

@Kristoff how is your throat. Are you going to turn into a frog yet?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> @Kristoff how is your throat. Are you going to turn into a frog yet?



Ribbit!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ribbit!


o-O [emoji196] [emoji196]


----------



## Kristoff

All that talk of ponds got me to peek in. [emoji196]
I’m still miserable — or once again miserable, and daughter is sick (again!) too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday 
I hope everyone feels better, goodness!


----------



## AZtortMom

I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]



Ogh my gosh - GOOD luck. You know everyone here will have theit fingers crossed for you on Wed!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]



Best wishes, Noel. I’ll be thinking of you [emoji173]️


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Monday afternoon all.
> The wind is pumping again. So there is lots of sand everywhere. Stephen has gone away but will be back tomorrow night. Liam started back at university today ( I wish I had his holidays - just don't like the studying part [emoji23] )
> Other than that not much going on this side.
> Have a good Monday all.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> @JoesMum are you okay? Haven't heard from you in a while.
> 
> @Bee62 how are you and the animal family doing?



Quiet time for you!!!! Do you enjoy it or does it bother you? Hubby and SDaughter leave Wednesday morning and my quiet time begins. I enjoy it and by the end of the couple weeks I’m ready for them to come back. I enjoy that time also... for a couple weeks ... then I’m ready for them to go.. LOL ... and so our cycle goes I was raised in that environment and thus, taught to be very independent..don’t think I could ever be around someone “full time” .. I can’t imaging what retirement will be like[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> All that talk of ponds got me to peek in. [emoji196]
> I’m still miserable — or once again miserable, and daughter is sick (again!) too.



Well this is just ridiculous. Do we need to send a dis-infecting crew to your property? A gift basket with soup & universal meds? ( I’ll add a bottle of wine so you can celebrate after the meds do the trick).. whatever it takes, this is just lingering too long... Seriously, I am wishing you both a fast recovery and sending warm hugs.. sorry you both are having such a miserable time!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]



You got it... I remember us having a conversation in here about vision repair. It really scares me.. “everyone” always say that eye surgeries are the best decision they make and I pray you’ll feel the same afterwards. You keep us posted and hopefully Wednesday will come n go easy peasy... try not to stress in the mean time!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Quiet time for you!!!! Do you enjoy it or does it bother you? Hubby and SDaughter leave Wednesday morning and my quiet time begins. I enjoy it and by the end of the couple weeks I’m ready for them to come back. I enjoy that time also... for a couple weeks ... then I’m ready for them to go.. LOL ... and so our cycle goes I was raised in that environment and thus, taught to be very independent..don’t think I could ever be around someone “full time” .. I can’t imaging what retirement will be like[emoji16]


Whahaha. Hubby is gone for short time frames so I completely enjoy it. It will be even better once the kids have left home then I can get away with making just a small salad or a piece of toast. I'll still take what I can get though.

It is nice to have some alone time. As far as retirement is concerned, as much as I would love to retire we will most probably drive each other nuts. [emoji85] unless we have mellowed enough to not to. I still have about another 20 years to go. Hubby has another 18 years, so we will see.
I am also a very independent person, if something needs to be done or sorted I just do it. Hubby on the other hand always has to get either myself or the kids involved. [emoji23] [emoji23] So I think if the shoe was on the other foot he would miss me more.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> All that talk of ponds got me to peek in. [emoji196]
> I’m still miserable — or once again miserable, and daughter is sick (again!) too.


Oh no. !! I think we need to get some heaters in here. Too many people getting sick. [emoji17] [emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]


Always. Lots of electronic hugs and good healing vibes coming your way. [emoji8]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well this is just ridiculous. Do we need to send a dis-infecting crew to your property? A gift basket with soup & universal meds? ( I’ll add a bottle of wine so you can celebrate after the meds do the trick).. whatever it takes, this is just lingering too long... Seriously, I am wishing you both a fast recovery and sending warm hugs.. sorry you both are having such a miserable time!



Ditto!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Well, I haven't been sick, just quite busy. 

Successfully negotiated with the bearded dragon this morning to eat all of the superworms and black soldier fly larvae I gave him for breakfast, so he could have waxworms for dessert. I had to hand feed the superworms, but he ate them, so I'm calling it a win.

Much of this weekend was a retrofit / upgrade project for the three-striped mud turtle hatchlings. Thanks to much assistance from my significant other, their 20 gallon long tank no longer looks like a penitentiary for tiny turtles.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Monday afternoon all.
> The wind is pumping again. So there is lots of sand everywhere. Stephen has gone away but will be back tomorrow night. Liam started back at university today ( I wish I had his holidays - just don't like the studying part [emoji23] )
> Other than that not much going on this side.
> Have a good Monday all.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> @JoesMum are you okay? Haven't heard from you in a while.
> 
> @Bee62 how are you and the animal family doing?


Hello Carol. My animal family and me is doing fine. My new dog Erna has much to learn and needs a lot of time. Like a child. The tortoises are growing steady and fast. Mo & Ma are as big as my hand. Update on them is coming soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> You got it... I remember us having a conversation in here about vision repair. It really scares me.. “everyone” always say that eye surgeries are the best decision they make and I pray you’ll feel the same afterwards. You keep us posted and hopefully Wednesday will come n go easy peasy... try not to stress in the mean time!



I do feel it is the best choice, but of course the time leading up to it is the worst [emoji12][emoji50]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Always. Lots of electronic hugs and good healing vibes coming your way. [emoji8]



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Oh no. !! I think we need to get some heaters in here. Too many people getting sick. [emoji17] [emoji20]



I agree [emoji39]
More heat, maybe some RHPs [emoji16][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh my gosh - GOOD luck. You know everyone here will have theit fingers crossed for you on Wed!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## Ray--Opo

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]


Hope all goes well. You're on my prayer list


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning or evening to everyone one. Depending on your time zone. 
Got up early and went to the nail salon and had a manicure and pedicure. I like the place I go to because I get 50% off.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning or evening to everyone one. Depending on your time zone.
> Got up early and went to the nail salon and had a manicure and pedicure. I like the place I go to because I get 50% off.



Bad bad bad.... thats not the best way to get a 50% discount.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning or evening to everyone one. Depending on your time zone.
> Got up early and went to the nail salon and had a manicure and pedicure. I like the place I go to because I get 50% off.


Maybe you could take Opo in with you for the pedicure part!


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji38][emoji851]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

There's much I need to catch up on... Apologies for the really important stuff I may have missed.

@AZtortMom - I will be thinking of you and sending good, warm, healing thoughts in your direction for your eye surgery on Wednesday.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's much I need to catch up on... Apologies for the really important stuff I may have missed.
> 
> @AZtortMom - I will be thinking of you and sending good, warm, healing thoughts in your direction for your eye surgery on Wednesday.



Thank you friend [emoji847][emoji851]
I hope you and your loved ones are well?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you friend [emoji847][emoji851]
> I hope you and your loved ones are well?


Yes, indeed... It's a good thing, as we've been sick off and on the last few weeks. I'm glad it's supposed to rain here tomorrow, because the pollen is horrendous.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I will try to get pictures posted later today, but I think Bold and Pinstripe are happy little mud turtles in their more natural turtle-friendly habitat.


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> I will try to get pictures posted later today, but I think Bold and Pinstripe are happy little mud turtles in their more natural turtle-friendly habitat.



That is great news!
I can’t wait to see pictures. I’m a big fan of keeping things close to natural as possible, within reason of course


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]



Of course we will Noel!! 
You’re going to great and you’ll feel so much better!! 
That double vision must drive you crazy!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I am so impressed. Just one question: how does your turtle climb onto the basking tile?



I still need to add a ramp. I also realized that the platform is slippery, so I’ll add something over the top. 
I’ll be adding things as time goes on. 

If you can’t see video you can find me on YouTube.
K White69


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Megh....yesterday morning it was clear, bright and Sunny, Overnight the temps dropped, a little wetness moved in, and we have a Wintry wet, sleet, snow mess. The yucky stuff - not nice fluffy powder....but yucky sleet wet mush.
> 
> Happy Monday morning


And a gracious good morning to you (said in my best Lily Tomlin as the telephone operator voice)!



Kristoff said:


> Beautiful job! Hey, that turtle was expecting to be fed the moment you approached [emoji23][emoji85]


I noticed that too. Was pretty cute!



CarolM said:


> Good Monday afternoon all.
> The wind is pumping again. So there is lots of sand everywhere. Stephen has gone away but will be back tomorrow night. Liam started back at university today ( I wish I had his holidays - just don't like the studying part [emoji23] )
> Other than that not much going on this side.
> Have a good Monday all.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> @JoesMum are you okay? Haven't heard from you in a while.
> 
> @Bee62 how are you and the animal family doing?


I hate the wind!

So you have the house to yourself? Eat and sleep!!! Yea!!!



Kristoff said:


> All that talk of ponds got me to peek in. [emoji196]
> I’m still miserable — or once again miserable, and daughter is sick (again!) too.


Everyone in my Texas son's family is sick too. I guess it's going around. I hope you feel better soon!!!!!



AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]


That's scary. I had cataract surgery several years ago and anything to do with the eye is nerve wracking. Hopefully it goes well and you won't have to see two of Tom Selleck anymore!



EllieMay said:


> Quiet time for you!!!! Do you enjoy it or does it bother you? Hubby and SDaughter leave Wednesday morning and my quiet time begins. I enjoy it and by the end of the couple weeks I’m ready for them to come back. I enjoy that time also... for a couple weeks ... then I’m ready for them to go.. LOL ... and so our cycle goes I was raised in that environment and thus, taught to be very independent..don’t think I could ever be around someone “full time” .. I can’t imaging what retirement will be like[emoji16]


I value my alone time. I'm not lonely at all. But then, I'm not a people person. When my husband was alive I looked forward to the week-ends when I knew he would be gone fishing for both days, most of the day. Not that I didn't love him, I did, I just like to be alone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. My animal family and me is doing fine. My new dog Erna has much to learn and needs a lot of time. Like a child. The tortoises are growing steady and fast. Mo & Ma are as big as my hand. Update on them is coming soon.


Good to see you popping in to say 'hello' Sabine! 



Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning or evening to everyone one. Depending on your time zone.
> Got up early and went to the nail salon and had a manicure and pedicure. I like the place I go to because I get 50% off.


I think there's a joke in there somewhere!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Good to see you popping in to say 'hello' Sabine!
> 
> 
> I think there's a joke in there somewhere!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, indeed... It's a good thing, as we've been sick off and on the last few weeks. I'm glad it's supposed to rain here tomorrow, because the pollen is horrendous.


Are you getting the green dusting all over everything outside?​


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Are you getting the green dusting all over everything outside?​


Vehicles especially are showing that yellow-greenish tint.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bold seems to approve of the new 20G long setup.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I haven't been sick, just quite busy.
> 
> Successfully negotiated with the bearded dragon this morning to eat all of the superworms and black soldier fly larvae I gave him for breakfast, so he could have waxworms for dessert. I had to hand feed the superworms, but he ate them, so I'm calling it a win.
> 
> Much of this weekend was a retrofit / upgrade project for the three-striped mud turtle hatchlings. Thanks to much assistance from my significant other, their 20 gallon long tank no longer looks like a penitentiary for tiny turtles.


Well done. Looks like there have been lots of upgrades in the CDR being done.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. My animal family and me is doing fine. My new dog Erna has much to learn and needs a lot of time. Like a child. The tortoises are growing steady and fast. Mo & Ma are as big as my hand. Update on them is coming soon.


Good. I am glad all is well with you all. Big electronic hug from us. We miss you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Is it just me, or does Bold look a little bit devious in this picture?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I will try to get pictures posted later today, but I think Bold and Pinstripe are happy little mud turtles in their more natural turtle-friendly habitat.


I can't wait to see.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I still need to add a ramp. I also realized that the platform is slippery, so I’ll add something over the top.
> I’ll be adding things as time goes on.
> 
> If you can’t see video you can find me on YouTube.
> K White69


I saw the second one. I really love what you have done.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> And a gracious good morning to you (said in my best Lily Tomlin as the telephone operator voice)!
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. Was pretty cute!
> 
> 
> I hate the wind!
> 
> So you have the house to yourself? Eat and sleep!!! Yea!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone in my Texas son's family is sick too. I guess it's going around. I hope you feel better soon!!!!!
> 
> 
> That's scary. I had cataract surgery several years ago and anything to do with the eye is nerve wracking. Hopefully it goes well and you won't have to see two of Tom Selleck anymore!
> 
> 
> I value my alone time. I'm not lonely at all. But then, I'm not a people person. When my husband was alive I looked forward to the week-ends when I knew he would be gone fishing for both days, most of the day. Not that I didn't love him, I did, I just like to be alone.


I am the same about liking being alone.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Are you getting the green dusting all over everything outside?​


What have the fairies been dropping fairy dust all over the place.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Bold seems to approve of the new 20G long setup.
> View attachment 264659


Oh I love that face.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it just me, or does Bold look a little bit devious in this picture?
> View attachment 264660


Oh totally devious.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> What have the fairies been dropping fairy dust all over the place.


Maybe somebody can give that leprechaun a broom, so we can put him to work cleaning up pixie dust?


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it just me, or does Bold look a little bit devious in this picture?
> View attachment 264660



Love the natural look!! 
He’s so cute!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe somebody can give that leprechaun a broom, so we can put him to work cleaning up pixie dust?


Don't trust the leprechaun. We could ask Willy and Silly to sweep up, they would be more trustworthy!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Hubby is gone for short time frames so I completely enjoy it. It will be even better once the kids have left home then I can get away with making just a small salad or a piece of toast. I'll still take what I can get though.
> 
> It is nice to have some alone time. As far as retirement is concerned, as much as I would love to retire we will most probably drive each other nuts. [emoji85] unless we have mellowed enough to not to. I still have about another 20 years to go. Hubby has another 18 years, so we will see.
> I am also a very independent person, if something needs to be done or sorted I just do it. Hubby on the other hand always has to get either myself or the kids involved. [emoji23] [emoji23] So I think if the shoe was on the other foot he would miss me more.



It sounds like we were baked in the same mold [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I haven't been sick, just quite busy.
> 
> Successfully negotiated with the bearded dragon this morning to eat all of the superworms and black soldier fly larvae I gave him for breakfast, so he could have waxworms for dessert. I had to hand feed the superworms, but he ate them, so I'm calling it a win.
> 
> Much of this weekend was a retrofit / upgrade project for the three-striped mud turtle hatchlings. Thanks to much assistance from my significant other, their 20 gallon long tank no longer looks like a penitentiary for tiny turtles.



I want to see))


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Don't trust the leprechaun. We could ask Willy and Silly to sweep up, they would be more trustworthy!


Probably. The leprechaun would likely sneak off to find Rumpelstiltskin to turn the broom straw into gold...


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning or evening to everyone one. Depending on your time zone.
> Got up early and went to the nail salon and had a manicure and pedicure. I like the place I go to because I get 50% off.



That’s only fair since they have half as much to do!!! [emoji16] There is a lot to be said for a man that takes care of his hands and feet! ( Seriously) [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264643
> 
> [emoji38][emoji851]



OMG... that’s SO me again!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Bold seems to approve of the new 20G long setup.
> View attachment 264659



[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it just me, or does Bold look a little bit devious in this picture?
> View attachment 264660



Sneaky sneaky!!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I deleted the first video because I didn’t like it and didn’t want two on YouTube. So the first link won’t work for those of you that haven’t seen it.
> Here’s the updated one.


What a wonderful pond! I love the way you aerated it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It sounds like we were baked in the same mold [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Lol. That's a compliment, thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Probably. The leprechaun would likely sneak off to find Rumpelstiltskin to turn the broom straw into gold...


Mmm. That is an idea. Do you think if we leave enough straw brooms we could get lots of gold? I would love to build a much bigger and more elaborate enclosure for the gang.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That’s only fair since they have half as much to do!!! [emoji16] There is a lot to be said for a man that takes care of his hands and feet! ( Seriously) [emoji6]


I appreciate that EllieMay. But if it wasn't for my wife my foot and hand would look like Opo's.
The only time I walk into a nail salon is when I am buying my wife a gift card.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> What have the fairies been dropping fairy dust all over the place.


I believe it is the pollen from the pine trees. It goes thru the screens on the porch, cars, well anything outside.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe somebody can give that leprechaun a broom, so we can put him to work cleaning up pixie dust?


The only leprechaun I know of is in the CDR.(dont loan him any money)


----------



## Ray--Opo

@Ellie Mae awhile back I referred to your profile page to remember what state you lived in. I noticed you had a ton of more likes than me. (just a observation no contest)
Now when I sign into TFO I understand


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> The only leprechaun I know of is in the CDR.(dont loan him any money)


Oh we are in the CDR.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I appreciate that EllieMay. But if it wasn't for my wife my foot and hand would look like Opo's.
> The only time I walk into a nail salon is when I am buying my wife a gift card.



LMAO.... give credit where credit is due [emoji6]
Honesty is also a good trait [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> @Ellie Mae awhile back I referred to your profile page to remember what state you lived in. I noticed you had a ton of more likes than me. (just a observation no contest)
> Now when I sign into TFO I understand



Now I’m confused and I can’t imagine why 

Probably because here in the CDR, I think we all like each other’s posts consistently as we read [emoji16]. We are just loyal to each other maybe???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday....it was sooo nice and Sunny in the morning....and then the storms moved in later in the evening. Did I say how yucky cold dark mushy frozen sleety nasty it is :-( today?

It’s right at the freezing point. Some sleet, everything half freezing, then melting. Cold Dark n Wet


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Of course we will Noel!!
> You’re going to great and you’ll feel so much better!!
> That double vision must drive you crazy!!!



It does! Especially at night [emoji849]


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Now I’m confused and I can’t Probably because here in the CDR, I think we all like each other’s posts consistently as we read [emoji16]. We are just loyal to each other maybe???


Exactly!!! When I came to CDR everytime I sign in I have many alerts and likes. Does the member that gives out trophies know about 
this loophole? Let's just keep it to ourselves


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Sorry to hear about your infection, Lyn, — and about your family misunderstanding Lola’s needs. Please do take all the time you need to heal. The last thing you need is to develop something chronic. Who’s going to take the kids to the caves or kayaking then?


Thanks Lena, it's hard for the family to understand my commitment to a tortoise, it wasn't until I had Lola that I realised that there were so many different species all with different care needs, but I am doing my best to educate them, they just think I am completely bonkers!
As for the outdoor activities that is all in the lap of the gods at the moment. I am hoping the plate won't change and affect me too much and that I can carry on as normal in the long term. One of my sisters broke her leg in Turkey many years ago and had to have screws put in and she can't walk on any uneven ground now but everyone's different so I'll wait and see.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They do have that affect on a person. They slowly creep into your heart until they have your whole heart under their "thumb".


I do believe that I have a tortoise shaped heart now!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday....it was sooo nice and Sunny in the morning....and then the storms moved in later in the evening. Did I say how yucky cold dark mushy frozen sleety nasty it is :-( today?
> 
> It’s right at the freezing point. Some sleet, everything half freezing, then melting. Cold Dark n Wet


I cant give you a like. Cause it doesn't sound good. Stay warm and dry.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> All that talk of ponds got me to peek in. [emoji196]
> I’m still miserable — or once again miserable, and daughter is sick (again!) too.


Sorry to hear this and hope that you and daughter feel better soon.
There's a funny cold virus about at the moment that seems to eventually go but just when you think you're fully recovered it comes back again.
So keep warm and hydrated and take care!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]


Double vision must be pretty scary for you!
Hope it all goes well for you Noel.
Prayers and good vibes already winging their way across the Pond!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Carol. My animal family and me is doing fine. My new dog Erna has much to learn and needs a lot of time. Like a child. The tortoises are growing steady and fast. Mo & Ma are as big as my hand. Update on them is coming soon.


Lovely to see you Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh no. !! I think we need to get some heaters in here. Too many people getting sick. [emoji17] [emoji20]


I think the heaters would make the bugs breed and spread, better to keep it cold and just add a few more layers!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it just me, or does Bold look a little bit devious in this picture?
> View attachment 264660


He's lurking! But still cute!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> LMAO.... give credit where credit is due [emoji6]
> Honesty is also a good trait [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


You did get the initial joke? 50%off


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Vehicles especially are showing that yellow-greenish tint.


My car is looking a bit like that at the moment but I think mine is due to moss growing!


----------



## Momof4

Hey guys!
Is this oxalis or clover?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Is this oxalis or clover?
> View attachment 264715


I don't think it's clover - at least not like any we have in the UK.
Our clover has small white or purple round flowers and the leaves have a fine white line across them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> He's lurking! But still cute!


When we got home, Bold was at the front of the tank, following our movements. I think Bold just realized that the entire enclosure is a stage...


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> When we got home, Bold was at the front of the tank, following our movements. I think Bold just realized that the entire enclosure is a stage...



As Aretha sang.......
Who's zoomin' who?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!
> Is this oxalis or clover?
> View attachment 264715


I'm voting for NOT clover.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> As Aretha sang.......
> Who's zoomin' who?


When Pinstripe goes across the front of the tank, I think it's more of a Zippity-Do-Da number!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The only leprechaun I know of is in the CDR.(dont loan him any money)


A leprechaun gives you a pot of gold at the end of rainbow.and they really do if you get to see one.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Exactly!!! When I came to CDR everytime I sign in I have many alerts and likes. Does the member that gives out trophies know about
> this loophole? Let's just keep it to ourselves


Hehehe...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I don't think it's clover - at least not like any we have in the UK.
> Our clover has small white or purple round flowers and the leaves have a fine white line across them.


It is said that the one who finds a 4 leaf clover will be safe from evil and will find a future lover that day.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I don't think it's clover - at least not like any we have in the UK.
> Our clover has small white or purple round flowers and the leaves have a fine white line across them.


You have a four leaf clover in your fingers. The leprechaun blessing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> A leprechaun gives you a pot of gold at the end of rainbow.and they really do if you get to see one.


There is some truth to that but you will have to wait until I finish my journey thru the desert on a horse with no name.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I don't think it's clover - at least not like any we have in the UK.
> Our clover has small white or purple round flowers and the leaves have a fine white line across them.



Okay, just double checking before I give the wrong advice.


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm voting for NOT clover.



I didn’t think so. I was helping someone on FB.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> There is some truth to that but you will have to wait until I finish my journey thru the desert on a horse with no name.


I was riding thru a desert in a car when I got to see the end of a rainbow. You are right. Don't loan a leprechaun any money. There was no gold. There was only a memory I've not forgot for 50 years. By the way I love that song.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t think so. I was helping someone on FB.


Have you told them about www.thetortoisetable.org.uk ?
They could check there too.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> You have a four leaf clover in your fingers. The leprechaun blessing.


Not my fingers unfortunately - just a google image.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It is said that the one who finds a 4 leaf clover will be safe from evil and will find a future lover that day.


Does it count if you find it on Google?


----------



## AZtortMom

Fred is styling now!
His new sunglasses arrived, so he is ready for all the Sun [emoji274][emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Not my fingers unfortunately - just a google image.


I think everyone in the CDR must have a leprechaun friend. We are survivors.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I can't put it off any longer it's time for me to hit the hay but I'm not looking forward to the crawl up the stairs.
Maybe I'll sleep on the sofa tonight and try to find a bungalow to move to tomorrow!
Anyway those of you still in Monday, enjoy the rest of your day and I will see you tomorrow.
Nos Da for now!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> You did get the initial joke? 50%off



Sometimes I can be a little slow... don’t hold it against me


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Does it count if you find it on Google?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
My kind of luck!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Does it count if you find it on Google?


After you found that picture. think about the people you talked to until the end of the day.
Could any of them be the one?
If the answer is no. Then Google doesn't count I guess. How would I know?? The info I got was from Google. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes I can be a little slow... don’t hold it against me


You probably didn't have your coffee yet.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Does it count if you find it on Google?


You found it fair and square.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264722
> 
> Fred is styling now!
> His new sunglasses arrived, so he is ready for all the Sun [emoji274][emoji851]


I'll be thinking of you. Hoping and praying. Maybe while you're recuperating you could wear cheap sunglasses too.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.

Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon. 

In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I appreciate that EllieMay. But if it wasn't for my wife my foot and hand would look like Opo's.
> The only time I walk into a nail salon is when I am buying my wife a gift card.


You had me totally confused when I read your post. As I had thought you were a man but then when you posted your post I then thought okay I had it wrong and you are female. Over here (or at least in my circle) males do not get pedicures and manicures.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Now I’m confused and I can’t imagine why
> 
> Probably because here in the CDR, I think we all like each other’s posts consistently as we read [emoji16]. We are just loyal to each other maybe???


Yip, that is pretty much it. I would have very little (as I rarely go out of the CDR - only on some occasions) if I was not part of the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday....it was sooo nice and Sunny in the morning....and then the storms moved in later in the evening. Did I say how yucky cold dark mushy frozen sleety nasty it is :-( today?
> 
> It’s right at the freezing point. Some sleet, everything half freezing, then melting. Cold Dark n Wet


Have you found any Jellyfish out there to poke for some light yet?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Exactly!!! When I came to CDR everytime I sign in I have many alerts and likes. Does the member that gives out trophies know about
> this loophole? Let's just keep it to ourselves


Whahahaha. Mum's the word.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I do believe that I have a tortoise shaped heart now!!


LOL. We probably all do.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think the heaters would make the bugs breed and spread, better to keep it cold and just add a few more layers!


Good point, but I am into the bio-active environments right now, so if the bugs are cleaning crew then they can stay. Or we can ask the Wool spider (if she exists) to knit extra blankets.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I don't think it's clover - at least not like any we have in the UK.
> Our clover has small white or purple round flowers and the leaves have a fine white line across them.


oohh, mine looks just like that. but in the field next to me they look like the ones in kathy's picture.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> When we got home, Bold was at the front of the tank, following our movements. I think Bold just realized that the entire enclosure is a stage...


Ha Ha Ha. Let the games begin. He is sussing it all out and working out his escape route for the next attempt.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> It is said that the one who finds a 4 leaf clover will be safe from evil and will find a future lover that day.


I have just heard that it brings you lots of luck.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I have just heard that it brings you lots of luck.


In fact if you find one, don't tell the leprechaun as he will steal it. They want four leaf clovers very badly and are very protective over them.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> There is some truth to that but you will have to wait until I finish my journey thru the desert on a horse with no name.


Have you managed to find out your name and your horses name yet? We can always give the both of you a name if you would like us too!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Does it count if you find it on Google?


If only. I need lots of luck. Our lottery (powerball) is sitting at 190 million Rand at the moment. I am hoping to be able to retire tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264722
> 
> Fred is styling now!
> His new sunglasses arrived, so he is ready for all the Sun [emoji274][emoji851]


Yes I can see that. He IS looking a bit grey, he could do with a little bit of a tan.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well I can't put it off any longer it's time for me to hit the hay but I'm not looking forward to the crawl up the stairs.
> Maybe I'll sleep on the sofa tonight and try to find a bungalow to move to tomorrow!
> Anyway those of you still in Monday, enjoy the rest of your day and I will see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da for now!


Nighty night Lyn. You need one of those electric chairs to take you upstairs. Could you not get the insurance to hire one for you?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes I can be a little slow... don’t hold it against me


I got it, but the question of "is Ray male or female?"completely threw me for a loop.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.
> 
> Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon.
> 
> In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering


Glad to see that you are still around and at least part way able to kick. Sending some more get better vibes.


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe, was a nice and long catch up. Loved it. 

Yesterday I was a bit down, but today totally feel better. Besides hubby is coming home. I will probably want to send him right back out again after 5 minutes of being home, but for now I am happy that he is on his way back. Ye ye, I know a total contradiction, but there you go, I am female and very moody for the last couple of days.

yesterday I finally received a memory card for my camera in the tort set up and I have set the timer to record for today. I want to see if I can speed the video up and then post a day in the life of the gang on here. But we will see, as I am self taught when it comes to computers and sometimes these things just elude me totally. If all else fails hopefully my eldest will be able to help me.

It is windy again here today. Normally I love the wind as it helps to relieve the heat, but I am in a office and I get home to find lots of sand all over the place, so not loving it very much lately. 

My little experiment with the box and the wet cloth and leaves etc, does not seem to have captured anymore isopods yet. I have caught ants and those little creepy crawly things where the tail end branches off into two . Let us see if I can find a pic on google. Google says it is a centipede and I don't think that those are supposed to be used as cleaning crew. so that experiment was / is a bust. I will leave the box there though in the hopes that one day I might get lucky and find a few.




So now I have put two planks down and put some leave mulch between the two. I however still need to check and see if there are any isopods there. I do see my one little isopod come out at night, but the poor thing cannot keep up with four baby torts.

Anyway hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.
> 
> Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon.
> 
> In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering



Get well soon, Linda! 

I’m happy to report that I took a step in the right direction too: I had just about enough energy this morning to clean up the house. Hopefully that killed off a few germs... Now I need to gather enough energy to attend a short meeting. [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Get well soon, Linda!
> 
> I’m happy to report that I took a step in the right direction too: I had just about enough energy this morning to clean up the house. Hopefully that killed off a few germs... Now I need to gather enough energy to attend a short meeting. [emoji849]


Would a red Bull help?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Would a red Bull help?


They are supposed to be able to give your wings.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> You had me totally confused when I read your post. As I had thought you were a man but then when you posted your post I then thought okay I had it wrong and you are female. Over here (or at least in my circle) males do not get pedicures and manicures.


LOL I don't think any of my male friends go to salons either. When I tell that joke some people laugh, some start to laugh and then think they shouldn't. Then some just have a sad look on their face and say...... you poor man I am so sorry what happened to you if you don't mind what happened? 
I observe it all. It gives me satisfaction when they laugh. It makes me chuckle when they look guilty. And for the last group. I instantly say to myself...... ok you have codependency issues. But I think myself the way I fodder over Opo so do I. 
It all helps me deal with what I was dealt.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> LOL I don't think any of my male friends go to salons either. When I tell that joke some people laugh, some start to laugh and then think they shouldn't. Then some just have a sad look on their face and say...... you poor man I am so sorry what happened to you if you don't mind what happened?
> I observe it all. It gives me satisfaction when they laugh. It makes me chuckle when they look guilty. And for the last group. I instantly say to myself...... ok you have codependency issues. But I think myself the way I fodder over Opo so do I.
> It all helps me deal with what I was dealt.


it is a good attitude to have and I am very impressed with it. Not very many people have that kind of attitude. I take my hat off to you. Well if I wore one I would.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Does it count if you find it on Google?



I think you have to ask @Tidgy's Dad


CarolM said:


> I have just heard that it brings you lots of luck.


I read that on the internet. Everything is true on the internet. Right?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All...

Good to hear that some of the heavy sickness clouds are lifting and there is a wee glimmer of sunshine on the horizon here in the CDR. I need to “touch wood” since I am lucky and just really never get sick. Hope I just didnt jinx myself.....

Ogh....day two of heavy rain mixed with sleet and some freezing as it hits surfaces. But, no snow. Much prefer a few inches of fluffy scenic white powder than el yucko frozen precipitstion.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Have you managed to find out your name and your horses name yet? We can always give the both of you a name if you would like us too!


I was going to continue my journey. I ended up in the CDR yesterday and my thumb is sore again.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.
> 
> Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon.
> 
> In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering



Get well soon my friend [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> I got it, but the question of "is Ray male or female?"completely threw me for a loop.



Me too [emoji50]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.
> 
> Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon.
> 
> In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering



Sending you more warmth and good healing vibes!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> LOL I don't think any of my male friends go to salons either. When I tell that joke some people laugh, some start to laugh and then think they shouldn't. Then some just have a sad look on their face and say...... you poor man I am so sorry what happened to you if you don't mind what happened?
> I observe it all. It gives me satisfaction when they laugh. It makes me chuckle when they look guilty. And for the last group. I instantly say to myself...... ok you have codependency issues. But I think myself the way I fodder over Opo so do I.
> It all helps me deal with what I was dealt.


HAHA- I grew up in the 80's so I was Metro before it ever came out. My First manicure was when I was 18- JUst got back two months ago from Florida where the wife and I played tennis, ate, and had a spa day. I keep all the necessary ingredients for an at home facial. Nothing makes the wife happier than clean, healthy skin for about $150 less and I did not skimp on the sugar scrub or face creams. Try Pure Fiji Sugar Scrub- Mango or Coconut are awesome- you use for your face or even a whole body scrub. LOL


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They are supposed to be able to give your wings.



No, it wasn’t a bull kind of a meeting [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, was a nice and long catch up. Loved it.
> 
> Yesterday I was a bit down, but today totally feel better. Besides hubby is coming home. I will probably want to send him right back out again after 5 minutes of being home, but for now I am happy that he is on his way back. Ye ye, I know a total contradiction, but there you go, I am female and very moody for the last couple of days.
> 
> yesterday I finally received a memory card for my camera in the tort set up and I have set the timer to record for today. I want to see if I can speed the video up and then post a day in the life of the gang on here. But we will see, as I am self taught when it comes to computers and sometimes these things just elude me totally. If all else fails hopefully my eldest will be able to help me.
> 
> It is windy again here today. Normally I love the wind as it helps to relieve the heat, but I am in a office and I get home to find lots of sand all over the place, so not loving it very much lately.
> 
> My little experiment with the box and the wet cloth and leaves etc, does not seem to have captured anymore isopods yet. I have caught ants and those little creepy crawly things where the tail end branches off into two . Let us see if I can find a pic on google. Google says it is a centipede and I don't think that those are supposed to be used as cleaning crew. so that experiment was / is a bust. I will leave the box there though in the hopes that one day I might get lucky and find a few.
> 
> View attachment 264731
> 
> 
> So now I have put two planks down and put some leave mulch between the two. I however still need to check and see if there are any isopods there. I do see my one little isopod come out at night, but the poor thing cannot keep up with four baby torts.
> 
> Anyway hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


Centipedes aren't recommended for box turtles, but backyard millipedes are okay. See if you can find some red wigglers, red earthworms. They're good at composting.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> LOL I don't think any of my male friends go to salons either. When I tell that joke some people laugh, some start to laugh and then think they shouldn't. Then some just have a sad look on their face and say...... you poor man I am so sorry what happened to you if you don't mind what happened?
> I observe it all. It gives me satisfaction when they laugh. It makes me chuckle when they look guilty. And for the last group. I instantly say to myself...... ok you have codependency issues. But I think myself the way I fodder over Opo so do I.
> It all helps me deal with what I was dealt.


Laughter is a powerful thing.


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Who else is gonna take care of those ugly men toenails?!?!
My husband has enjoyed Agee pedicures in his lifetime. I see lots of seniors and husbands enjoying it with their wives. 
Shoot, I just remembered that my son likes them too! It been a couple of yrs but when he was about 12 he did. 
Some salons around here serve wine and one just opened with a full bar.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.
> 
> Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon.
> 
> In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering



Glad there was no concussion!
Get well soon.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, was a nice and long catch up. Loved it.
> 
> Yesterday I was a bit down, but today totally feel better. Besides hubby is coming home. I will probably want to send him right back out again after 5 minutes of being home, but for now I am happy that he is on his way back. Ye ye, I know a total contradiction, but there you go, I am female and very moody for the last couple of days.
> 
> yesterday I finally received a memory card for my camera in the tort set up and I have set the timer to record for today. I want to see if I can speed the video up and then post a day in the life of the gang on here. But we will see, as I am self taught when it comes to computers and sometimes these things just elude me totally. If all else fails hopefully my eldest will be able to help me.
> 
> It is windy again here today. Normally I love the wind as it helps to relieve the heat, but I am in a office and I get home to find lots of sand all over the place, so not loving it very much lately.
> 
> My little experiment with the box and the wet cloth and leaves etc, does not seem to have captured anymore isopods yet. I have caught ants and those little creepy crawly things where the tail end branches off into two . Let us see if I can find a pic on google. Google says it is a centipede and I don't think that those are supposed to be used as cleaning crew. so that experiment was / is a bust. I will leave the box there though in the hopes that one day I might get lucky and find a few.
> 
> View attachment 264731
> 
> 
> So now I have put two planks down and put some leave mulch between the two. I however still need to check and see if there are any isopods there. I do see my one little isopod come out at night, but the poor thing cannot keep up with four baby torts.
> 
> Anyway hope you are all having a good Tuesday.



I see my pill bugs at night eating left over greens the torts didn’t eat. Sometimes the greens get scattered in the dirt and get all wilted and they love it.


----------



## Yvonne G

We haven't seen him in a while, but today is Dan's birthday, so:





@DE42​


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Who else is gonna take care of those ugly men toenails?!?!
> My husband has enjoyed Agee pedicures in his lifetime. I see lots of seniors and husbands enjoying it with their wives.
> Shoot, I just remembered that my son likes them too! It been a couple of yrs but when he was about 12 he did.
> Some salons around here serve wine and one just opened with a full bar.


I would like the one where little fish nibble on your feet.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't seen him in a while, but today is Dan's birthday, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DE42​



Happy birthday, @DE42!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I would like the one where little fish nibble on your feet.


Ew, not me! I used to go fishing with my husband and we would wade along the bank, casting lures for bass. One time I stepped on a submerged branch. I must've stepped in within the crotch of a branch because I swore a giant clam had grasped my leg. Scared the crap outta' me!!! I don't go in the water anymore, afraid of whatever may be in there to get me. . . shark, giant clams, whatever!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray asked me to post this in here....not sure what it is (yet)..


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I think you have to ask @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> I read that on the internet. Everything is true on the internet. Right?


Oh Yes. It's gospel!!.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I was going to continue my journey. I ended up in the CDR yesterday and my thumb is sore again.


o-O. Give it time and your thumb will get better at it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray asked me to post this in here....not sure what it is (yet)..


Thanks Mark here are some pics


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264748
> 
> Happy Tuesday roommates [emoji851]


Happy Tuesday back at you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is my new arm. I got right after I had wheelchair accident. My ribs are healing so I could put pressure on my forearm to get it on today. It is muscle controlled.So now I have to start practicing.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I see my pill bugs at night eating left over greens the torts didn’t eat. Sometimes the greens get scattered in the dirt and get all wilted and they love it.


I just wish I could get more.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't seen him in a while, but today is Dan's birthday, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DE42​


A very Happy Birthday Dan (@DE42) I hope it is a beautiful day for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray asked me to post this in here....not sure what it is (yet)..


I think it is a new turtle. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark here are some pics
> View attachment 264762
> View attachment 264763
> View attachment 264764
> View attachment 264761


Wow. It is actually very fancy. Love the fish tattoo.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> This is my new arm. I got right after I had wheelchair accident. My ribs are healing so I could put pressure on my forearm to get it on today. It is muscle controlled.So now I have to start practicing.


Good luck with the practicing. I am sure you will get the hang of it very quickly.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> HAHA- I grew up in the 80's so I was Metro before it ever came out. My First manicure was when I was 18- JUst got back two months ago from Florida where the wife and I played tennis, ate, and had a spa day. I keep all the necessary ingredients for an at home facial. Nothing makes the wife happier than clean, healthy skin for about $150 less and I did not skimp on the sugar scrub or face creams. Try Pure Fiji Sugar Scrub- Mango or Coconut are awesome- you use for your face or even a whole body scrub. LOL



Total agreement! My hubby gets pedicures and I LOVE that about him. I can remember seeing my mom do my dads toenails and being so disgusted!!! I have a feet fettish anyways.. don’t even like my own so the cleaner and more presentable, the better. !!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Ew, not me! I used to go fishing with my husband and we would wade along the bank, casting lures for bass. One time I stepped on a submerged branch. I must've stepped in within the crotch of a branch because I swore a giant clam hat grasped my leg. Scared the crap outta' me!!! I don't go in the water anymore, afraid of whatever may be in there to get me. . . shark, giant clams, whatever!


And you don't have alligators in California, either!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't seen him in a while, but today is Dan's birthday, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DE42​


Happy Birthday, Dan! Hope @DE42 is having a wonderful day!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I would like the one where little fish nibble on your feet.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray asked me to post this in here....not sure what it is (yet)..



A fully robotic hand??? Is this like a very modern prosthetic??? How cool would that be


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray: I don't know if you've ever posted about your physical stuff and I just missed it, but from what little clues you've posted I'm assuming you don't have an arm and a leg? So is that video of your new prosthetic arm? I've always wondered how they can get the pressure right. For instance how does the closing mechanism on the arm know not to squeeze the raw egg too much and break the shell. Is it controlled by your nerves and muscles? Excuse my questions, but inquiring minds want to know. I don't mean any offense.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> HAHA- I grew up in the 80's so I was Metro before it ever came out. My First manicure was when I was 18- JUst got back two months ago from Florida where the wife and I played tennis, ate, and had a spa day. I keep all the necessary ingredients for an at home facial. Nothing makes the wife happier than clean, healthy skin for about $150 less and I did not skimp on the sugar scrub or face creams. Try Pure Fiji Sugar Scrub- Mango or Coconut are awesome- you use for your face or even a whole body scrub. LOL


Everybody needs a spa day! 


Bold and Pinstripe certainly think so.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Total agreement! My hubby gets pedicures and I LOVE that about him. I can remember seeing my mom do my dads toenails and being so disgusted!!! I have a feet fettish anyways.. don’t even like my own so the cleaner and more presentable, the better. !!!


I think you might mean a foot aversion. I'm not sure but I think if you have a fetish you really, really, I mean, really like them!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> This is my new arm. I got right after I had wheelchair accident. My ribs are healing so I could put pressure on my forearm to get it on today. It is muscle controlled.So now I have to start practicing.



I think that is SO cool! I can’t grasp how it actually works but modern technology is truly amazing now!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Ray: I don't know if you've ever posted about your physical stuff and I just missed it, but from what little clues you've posted I'm assuming you don't have an arm and a leg? So is that video of your new prosthetic arm? I've always wondered how they can get the pressure right. For instance how does the closing mechanism on the arm know not to squeeze the raw egg too much and break the shell. Is it controlled by your nerves and muscles? Excuse my questions, but inquiring minds want to know. I don't mean any offense.



Me too!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.
> 
> Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon.
> 
> In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering


Omg. We're all sickos. Thank God we have critters to keep us motivated.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lovely to see you Bee!


Hi Lyn ! How are you ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good. I am glad all is well with you all. Big electronic hug from us. We miss you.


It feels good being missed


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> All that talk of ponds got me to peek in. [emoji196]
> I’m still miserable — or once again miserable, and daughter is sick (again!) too.


Hi Lena, I hope you and your daughter are feeling better today. Think of a Russian bear, -the are so strong !


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> I think you might mean a foot aversion. I'm not sure but I think if you have a fetish you really, really, I mean, really like them!


I was going to comment that too. Fettish is TOTALLY different.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> This cat has been so naughty lately!!
> He’s been trying to get the beta fish!!
> We’ve had the tank for 2 yrs!!
> 
> His feet are in the water!! There’s a lid with a small opening below the light!
> 
> View attachment 264368
> 
> View attachment 264369


I feel your pain.  When we were renovating the 20 gallon long mud turtle tank this weekend, the cats sort of determined our choice of filter, at least for now. The internal filter didn't require cutting holes or something more creative to feed hoses through.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lol. Talk to Anne, I think she has the same problem. But hers is a dragon.[emoji33]


I don't know if it's controversial or debatable, or whatever, but for both tanks in rooms where the cats have access, I use a Zoo Med PowerSun 100W along with a 60W CHE suspended above each tank, with the black metal screen lid between the lights and the reptiles (bearded dragon in the 40B, mud turtle hatchlings in the 20 long). Granted, I have to factor in that "interference" from the metal screen lid, which keeps part of the UVB from getting through.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Along that line (or grid, if we're talking about screens?), I have yet to find a metal screen lid for a 29G/20L that doesn't feel kind of flimsy to me. 

For the Aqueon 40B tank (currently housing the bearded dragon), we purchased an Imagitarium brand metal screen lid from Petco. It was the only one I could find that was hinged lengthwise, so you open the entire front half of the lid for access. The 40B tank is in front of what used to be the fireplace, so there's still a mantle above the tank. That lid is sturdy as can be. It's been weight tested by 30+ pounds of cats on top of it at the same time. In my household, that translates into 2, maybe 3, cats. The lid also survived (shrugged off) a large-ish framed piece of artwork falling on top of the screen, corner first, thanks to my lightweight cat being on the mantle where she KNOWS she's not supposed to be.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yip, that is pretty much it. I would have very little (as I rarely go out of the CDR - only on some occasions) if I was not part of the CDR.


Yea...I know I do like it. I pretty much check out new members to see what the older members have to say so I can learn more. Or just try to offer some encouragement until a more experienced person answers them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Ray: I don't know if you've ever posted about your physical stuff and I just missed it, but from what little clues you've posted I'm assuming you don't have an arm and a leg? So is that video of your new prosthetic arm? I've always wondered how they can get the pressure right. For instance how does the closing mechanism on the arm know not to squeeze the raw egg too much and break the shell. Is it controlled by your nerves and muscles? Excuse my questions, but inquiring minds want to know. I don't mean any offense.


@Pastel Tortie @EllieMay @CarolM
Here is a pic of my old arm looking inside. See the 2 rectangle pads with 3 dark spots. Those are the sensors. One is positioned one my forearm muscles. One at the top right. When I flex that upper muscle by thinking of flexing my wrist up (which I don't have) the sensor activates the hand to open. When I flex my non=wrist down.The lower muscle located on the inner left of the forearm the other sensor activates the hand to close. There are 2 light touch buttons on the arm. By selecting each of those buttons with my other hand. In different sequences I get 10 different finger positions. The wrist turns 360 manually with my other hand. The wrist flexes up or down where you can lock in the position or let it free range. You plug it in like a cellphone. I have had the old one on for 8hrs and didn't run the battery low. It is suction fit with a pressure relief check valve towards the front. So when I put my forearm in. It forces the air out the valve. Push a button on the valve lets air in to release the suction.Ask any questions you want. For who doesn't know. In November of 2015 my wife and I were snowbirds. We left Michigan back to Florida. In Georgia the left rear axle shaft broke on my pickup truck. We rolled down I=75 going 70 and ended up in the median. No other vehicles involved. My wife had moderate head injuries and fractures in her neck and some bumps and bruises. I was helicoptered to another hospital in Macon Georgia and was there for 3 months in a coma. Broken ribs, fractured vertebrae in neck, fractured scapula, dislocated right clavicle ( still dislocated) damage to my right arm. Amputated right hand past the wrist and amputated right leg above the knee from medical complications.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Not that any of you need much encouragement to go larger on tank size, when available, but it is especially worth keeping in mind if you have cats. If you have cats, go straight for the larger tank (40B, anyway) and the more sturdy screen lid.

In my mind, the screen lids for 29G/20L tanks should be made out of the same stronger, heavier-duty screen that the lids for larger tanks are made of. True, the animal(s) inside the tank should factor into lid strength, but a 20L and a 40B are subjected to the same outside-the-tank stressors... At least in my household.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lena, I hope you and your daughter are feeling better today. Think of a Russian bear, -the are so strong !



Ribbit!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Bee62 Sabine, do you take any special measures to keep your cats out of the tortoise enclosures? Especially indoor enclosures. You have more cats than I do, and I imagine you have some trouble-finders in the bunch!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yea...I know I do like it. I pretty much check out new members to see what the older members have to say so I can learn more. Or just try to offer some encouragement until a more experienced person answers them.


When I read posts by new members, I think about whether I know someone specific that might be able to help "mentor" the new person. If there's a good close geographic connection, I try to help them find each other, I guess.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I think you might mean a foot aversion. I'm not sure but I think if you have a fetish you really, really, I mean, really like them!



Oh crap... I definitely mean AVERSION... just GROSS!!! Thanks Yvonne [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> I was going to comment that too. Fettish is TOTALLY different.



Leave it to me ‍


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> It feels good being missed


I called out for your fingers crossed magic and got no answer. Was hoping everything was ok. Glad you're back.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I read posts by new members, I think about whether I know someone specific that might be able to help "mentor" the new person. If there's a good close geographic connection, I try to help them find each other, I guess.


Yea. When I first signed up for TFO, it really meant a lot to me when Yvonne answered. And really everyone that answered. It's a great place to learn. But(sorry Tidgys dad) the CDR is so warm it's hard to leave.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark here are some pics
> 
> View attachment 264761
> View attachment 264762
> View attachment 264763
> View attachment 264764




Looks like it should come in hand..


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> I called out for your fingers crossed magic and got no answer. Was hoping everything was ok. Glad you're back.


You are embarrassing me ! Thank you, Ray.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Ribbit!


Ribbit ? Pardon ?
I am no frog... LOL !


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> I deleted the first video because I didn’t like it and didn’t want two on YouTube. So the first link won’t work for those of you that haven’t seen it.
> Here’s the updated one.


That is cool!


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Bee62 Sabine, do you take any special measures to keep your cats out of the tortoise enclosures? Especially indoor enclosures. You have more cats than I do, and I imagine you have some trouble-finders in the bunch!


My enclosures are really close. 3 sides of wood and sliding glas doors. No way for curious cats to get in, but my cats love, love, love to lie on the warm enclosures ( wood ). No way to find a way into an enclosure for all my little trouble-finders.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

AZtortMom said:


> I do have a favor to ask of everyone, I’m having eye surgery Wednesday.
> I have a reoccurring problem with my right and it’s causing double vision, so they are going to fix it.
> Can everyone please keep me in your prayers, send good vibes and such please [emoji851][emoji16]


Always in our prayers!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cheryl Hills said:


> Always in our prayers!



Yes.... best of luck to @AZtortMom tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> @Pastel Tortie @EllieMay @CarolM
> Here is a pic of my old arm looking inside. See the 2 rectangle pads with 3 dark spots. Those are the sensors. One is positioned one my forearm muscles. One at the top right. When I flex that upper muscle by thinking of flexing my wrist up (which I don't have) the sensor activates the hand to open. When I flex my non=wrist down.The lower muscle located on the inner left of the forearm the other sensor activates the hand to close. There are 2 light touch buttons on the arm. By selecting each of those buttons with my other hand. In different sequences I get 10 different finger positions. The wrist turns 360 manually with my other hand. The wrist flexes up or down where you can lock in the position or let it free range. You plug it in like a cellphone. I have had the old one on for 8hrs and didn't run the battery low. It is suction fit with a pressure relief check valve towards the front. So when I put my forearm in. It forces the air out the valve. Push a button on the valve lets air in to release the suction.Ask any questions you want. For who doesn't know. In November of 2015 my wife and I were snowbirds. We left Michigan back to Florida. In Georgia the left rear axle shaft broke on my pickup truck. We rolled down I=75 going 70 and ended up in the median. No other vehicles involved. My wife had moderate head injuries and fractures in her neck and some bumps and bruises. I was helicoptered to another hospital in Macon Georgia and was there for 3 months in a coma. Broken ribs, fractured vertebrae in neck, fractured scapula, dislocated right clavicle ( still dislocated) damage to my right arm. Amputated right hand past the wrist and amputated right leg above the knee from medical complications.
> View attachment 264790



WOW... what a freak accident.. I don’t think anyone can imagine something like that happening until it actually does.. I have lots of respect for you and your wife, Ray!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> @Pastel Tortie @EllieMay @CarolM
> Here is a pic of my old arm looking inside. See the 2 rectangle pads with 3 dark spots. Those are the sensors. One is positioned one my forearm muscles. One at the top right. When I flex that upper muscle by thinking of flexing my wrist up (which I don't have) the sensor activates the hand to open. When I flex my non=wrist down.The lower muscle located on the inner left of the forearm the other sensor activates the hand to close. There are 2 light touch buttons on the arm. By selecting each of those buttons with my other hand. In different sequences I get 10 different finger positions. The wrist turns 360 manually with my other hand. The wrist flexes up or down where you can lock in the position or let it free range. You plug it in like a cellphone. I have had the old one on for 8hrs and didn't run the battery low. It is suction fit with a pressure relief check valve towards the front. So when I put my forearm in. It forces the air out the valve. Push a button on the valve lets air in to release the suction.Ask any questions you want. For who doesn't know. In November of 2015 my wife and I were snowbirds. We left Michigan back to Florida. In Georgia the left rear axle shaft broke on my pickup truck. We rolled down I=75 going 70 and ended up in the median. No other vehicles involved. My wife had moderate head injuries and fractures in her neck and some bumps and bruises. I was helicoptered to another hospital in Macon Georgia and was there for 3 months in a coma. Broken ribs, fractured vertebrae in neck, fractured scapula, dislocated right clavicle ( still dislocated) damage to my right arm. Amputated right hand past the wrist and amputated right leg above the knee from medical complications.
> 
> View attachment 264790


Oh my gosh, Ray. Not that there is anything good about it, but thankfully your wife was basically ok. Left rear axle broke, huh? Did your truck have front wheel brakes too? How lucky that there was no traffic nearby. I can't imagine your hospital bill. You have such a good outlook and are always so upbeat. I'm so glad you and your wife are still here to talk about it! And how interesting how the prosthetic arm works! Thanks for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> I would like the one where little fish nibble on your feet.



Ha ha, I guess you could observe. 

My husband has seen it in China.


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark here are some pics
> 
> View attachment 264761
> View attachment 264762
> View attachment 264763
> View attachment 264764



That is so cool Ray!!


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> It feels good being missed



Yes, we miss you!!
Any singing in our future??


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Yes, we miss you!!
> Any singing in our future??


Oh, thank you Kathy. Want more singing ? Okay, I will go on soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello again everyone. Recovery from this chest infection is dreadfully slow. Fortunately my shower-bashed head didn't develop concussion. Last night, I got the best night's sleep I have had in well over a fortnight. Still not great, but going in the right direction. My course of antibiotics finishes on Thursday, but I see myself returning to my doctor as my chest is still rattling - just not as badly as it was.
> 
> Hopefully, I will start to feel bothered about doing things soon.
> 
> In the meantime I hope everyone else is well and that @Lyn W is recovering


Good to see you back Linda, and pleased you are feeling a bit better but sorry it's such a slow recovery for you, 
Hopefully the antibiotics will continue to work in your system after they have finished but maybe the doc has something stronger to try.
Carry on resting and taking it easy and I'm sending good wishes your way.

I'm OK thank you - just going a bit stir crazy!!!
Can't wait to go to the hospital on Friday just to have a change of scene - the highlight of my week!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nighty night Lyn. You need one of those electric chairs to take you upstairs. Could you not get the insurance to hire one for you?


That would be ideal at the moment but I am hoping that if all goes well it will only be another month before I can weight bear - it will probably take longer than that to get one fitted!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, was a nice and long catch up. Loved it.
> 
> Yesterday I was a bit down, but today totally feel better. Besides hubby is coming home. I will probably want to send him right back out again after 5 minutes of being home, but for now I am happy that he is on his way back. Ye ye, I know a total contradiction, but there you go, I am female and very moody for the last couple of days.
> 
> yesterday I finally received a memory card for my camera in the tort set up and I have set the timer to record for today. I want to see if I can speed the video up and then post a day in the life of the gang on here. But we will see, as I am self taught when it comes to computers and sometimes these things just elude me totally. If all else fails hopefully my eldest will be able to help me.
> 
> It is windy again here today. Normally I love the wind as it helps to relieve the heat, but I am in a office and I get home to find lots of sand all over the place, so not loving it very much lately.
> 
> My little experiment with the box and the wet cloth and leaves etc, does not seem to have captured anymore isopods yet. I have caught ants and those little creepy crawly things where the tail end branches off into two . Let us see if I can find a pic on google. Google says it is a centipede and I don't think that those are supposed to be used as cleaning crew. so that experiment was / is a bust. I will leave the box there though in the hopes that one day I might get lucky and find a few.
> 
> View attachment 264731
> 
> 
> So now I have put two planks down and put some leave mulch between the two. I however still need to check and see if there are any isopods there. I do see my one little isopod come out at night, but the poor thing cannot keep up with four baby torts.
> 
> Anyway hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


Would they gather under a plastic bag?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Get well soon, Linda!
> 
> I’m happy to report that I took a step in the right direction too: I had just about enough energy this morning to clean up the house. Hopefully that killed off a few germs... Now I need to gather enough energy to attend a short meeting. [emoji849]


Don't overdo it - you don't want to take one step forward and three back.
Hoping you continue to feel stronger, Lena and that daughter is better too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They are supposed to be able to give your wings.


I'll try one - it may get me upstairs quicker!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I would like the one where little fish nibble on your feet.


I can't stand my feet being touched, it makes me laugh too much!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray asked me to post this in here....not sure what it is (yet)..


Technology can do great things thee days!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn ! How are you ?


Hi Bee 
I'm on the mend - slowly - but it will take a while.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> @Pastel Tortie @EllieMay @CarolM
> Here is a pic of my old arm looking inside. See the 2 rectangle pads with 3 dark spots. Those are the sensors. One is positioned one my forearm muscles. One at the top right. When I flex that upper muscle by thinking of flexing my wrist up (which I don't have) the sensor activates the hand to open. When I flex my non=wrist down.The lower muscle located on the inner left of the forearm the other sensor activates the hand to close. There are 2 light touch buttons on the arm. By selecting each of those buttons with my other hand. In different sequences I get 10 different finger positions. The wrist turns 360 manually with my other hand. The wrist flexes up or down where you can lock in the position or let it free range. You plug it in like a cellphone. I have had the old one on for 8hrs and didn't run the battery low. It is suction fit with a pressure relief check valve towards the front. So when I put my forearm in. It forces the air out the valve. Push a button on the valve lets air in to release the suction.Ask any questions you want. For who doesn't know. In November of 2015 my wife and I were snowbirds. We left Michigan back to Florida. In Georgia the left rear axle shaft broke on my pickup truck. We rolled down I=75 going 70 and ended up in the median. No other vehicles involved. My wife had moderate head injuries and fractures in her neck and some bumps and bruises. I was helicoptered to another hospital in Macon Georgia and was there for 3 months in a coma. Broken ribs, fractured vertebrae in neck, fractured scapula, dislocated right clavicle ( still dislocated) damage to my right arm. Amputated right hand past the wrist and amputated right leg above the knee from medical complications.
> 
> View attachment 264790


What a terrifying experience for you both, we are lucky to have you here with us Ray!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I read posts by new members, I think about whether I know someone specific that might be able to help "mentor" the new person. If there's a good close geographic connection, I try to help them find each other, I guess.


I just try to point them in the right direction of caresheets etc until some of the more experienced members come along.


----------



## Lyn W

Good luck for tomorrow Noel @AZtortMom , I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Dan @DE42 hope you are having a good day and doing something special to celebrate!


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me.
Good to see that those who have been under the weather are on the mend and that everyone else is OK,
I'm taking myself off to bed again now as it's almost 1 a.m. here - I'll have to try and join you earlier tomorrow.
Night night and take care.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> What a terrifying experience for you both, we are lucky to have you here with us Ray!


Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark here are some pics
> 
> View attachment 264761
> View attachment 264762
> View attachment 264763
> View attachment 264764


Nice!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my gosh, Ray. Not that there is anything good about it, but thankfully your wife was basically ok. Left rear axle broke, huh? Did your truck have front wheel brakes too? How lucky that there was no traffic nearby. I can't imagine your hospital bill. You have such a good outlook and are always so upbeat. I'm so glad you and your wife are still here to talk about it! And how interesting how the prosthetic arm works! Thanks for sharing your story with us.


Thanks Yvonne, My wife though by the Grace of God was not injured seriously. Her neck still gives her irritation. I don't remember the accident. I really can't remember the 2 weeks before. But my wife remembers every roll of the accident. Sometimes I think she got the worst end of the accident.
Another blessing was the truck was registered and ins. In Michigan. Every policy has catastrophic pip coverage . So I have paid nearly nothing in bills from the accident. .


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Bee62 Sabine, do you take any special measures to keep your cats out of the tortoise enclosures? Especially indoor enclosures. You have more cats than I do, and I imagine you have some trouble-finders in the bunch!


Heck, I have my salcata torts, the bigger ones, in an enclosure upstairs in a room. Many Tim’s when I go in there,the cats follow me in. I go back to find them and they are laying in the nice warm enclosure like nothing is wrong. My torts just ignor them


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> WOW... what a freak accident.. I don’t think anyone can imagine something like that happening until it actually does.. I have lots of respect for you and your wife, Ray!


Thanks Ellie May. There have actually been many blessings after all this. Don't get me wrong. My wife and I have our struggles from the accident. But I actually look at things like getting Opo and without Opo I would not be here on TFO. Both blessings to me and my recovery.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Heck, I have my salcata torts, the bigger ones, in an enclosure upstairs in a room. Many Tim’s when I go in there,the cats follow me in. I go back to find them and they are laying in the nice warm enclosure like nothing is wrong. My torts just ignor them


I'm sure your sulcatas don't have to worry about becoming a cat toy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yea. When I first signed up for TFO, it really meant a lot to me when Yvonne answered. And really everyone that answered. It's a great place to learn. But(sorry Tidgys dad) the CDR is so warm it's hard to leave.


I agree completely.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Ribbit ? Pardon ?
> I am no frog... LOL !



Not you — me! Sorry! [emoji23] Carol was joking earlier about me having a funny voice after a sore throat, so when you mentioned bears, I couldn’t help... croaking [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, thank you Kathy. Want more singing ? Okay, I will go on soon.



YAAAAY!!! (Better you than me[emoji23])


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good to see you back Linda, and pleased you are feeling a bit better but sorry it's such a slow recovery for you,
> Hopefully the antibiotics will continue to work in your system after they have finished but maybe the doc has something stronger to try.
> Carry on resting and taking it easy and I'm sending good wishes your way.
> 
> I'm OK thank you - just going a bit stir crazy!!!
> Can't wait to go to the hospital on Friday just to have a change of scene - the highlight of my week!



Hospital for a change of scenery... you might get sick of it by the end of these 4-6 weeks [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## AZtortMom

Ray--Opo said:


> This is my new arm. I got right after I had wheelchair accident. My ribs are healing so I could put pressure on my forearm to get it on today. It is muscle controlled.So now I have to start practicing.



Very cool!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> It feels good being missed



Hi Bee! [emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> My enclosures are really close. 3 sides of wood and sliding glas doors. No way for curious cats to get in, but my cats love, love, love to lie on the warm enclosures ( wood ). No way to find a way into an enclosure for all my little trouble-finders.



Excellent! I occasionally find outdoor kitty laying top of my tort enclosure because of the heat too [emoji849]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Noel @AZtortMom , I'll be thinking of you.



Thanks Lyn [emoji851][emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]



Yes... happy happy. Good luck today!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies... and especially you, Noel! ( @AZtortMom ). Thinking of you and wishing you extra good luck!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes... happy happy. Good luck today!



Thanks [emoji851] check in is at 11 am.
No food, no water or coffee [emoji477]️ 
That’s the worst part. [emoji38]
I can handle the no food


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies... and especially you, Noel! ( @AZtortMom ). Thinking of you and wishing you extra good luck!



Thank you love [emoji173]️[emoji847]
I have my boyfriend helping me with the shelled kids afterwards so I don’t have to do all the heavy lifting [emoji1]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you love [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> I have my boyfriend helping me with the shelled kids afterwards so I don’t have to do all the heavy lifting [emoji1]



Good deal that you have some willing help... and the company may be good too? I always hate when they schedule you for a procedure later in the day.. it’s hard enough to get going with NO caffeine but to prolong the ordeal may be the worst part [emoji35] just let us know when your done please


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Good deal that you have some willing help... and the company may be good too? I always hate when they schedule you for a procedure later in the day.. it’s hard enough to get going with NO caffeine but to prolong the ordeal may be the worst part [emoji35] just let us know when your done please



Oh of course [emoji851]
I will definitely let my roommates know.
It will be very nice to have company for sure [emoji1]. 
I’m definitely looking forward to my coffee [emoji477]️ later


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I see my pill bugs at night eating left over greens the torts didn’t eat. Sometimes the greens get scattered in the dirt and get all wilted and they love it.


LOL, My one cannot keep up. I really need to find more, but it is so difficult. I was very surprised to fond the one that I already did though. But I look in the garden everyday on the off chance that I might find another one or two.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Everybody needs a spa day!
> View attachment 264767
> 
> Bold and Pinstripe certainly think so.


They have a spa day everyday!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]


Happy Wednesday! Thinking of you today.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea...I know I do like it. I pretty much check out new members to see what the older members have to say so I can learn more. Or just try to offer some encouragement until a more experienced person answers them.


The same. i actually don't like giving advise as I have only looked after tortoises properly for about over a year now. So I really don't feel like I have enough experience. And I am so scared that I give the wrong advice.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> @Pastel Tortie @EllieMay @CarolM
> Here is a pic of my old arm looking inside. See the 2 rectangle pads with 3 dark spots. Those are the sensors. One is positioned one my forearm muscles. One at the top right. When I flex that upper muscle by thinking of flexing my wrist up (which I don't have) the sensor activates the hand to open. When I flex my non=wrist down.The lower muscle located on the inner left of the forearm the other sensor activates the hand to close. There are 2 light touch buttons on the arm. By selecting each of those buttons with my other hand. In different sequences I get 10 different finger positions. The wrist turns 360 manually with my other hand. The wrist flexes up or down where you can lock in the position or let it free range. You plug it in like a cellphone. I have had the old one on for 8hrs and didn't run the battery low. It is suction fit with a pressure relief check valve towards the front. So when I put my forearm in. It forces the air out the valve. Push a button on the valve lets air in to release the suction.Ask any questions you want. For who doesn't know. In November of 2015 my wife and I were snowbirds. We left Michigan back to Florida. In Georgia the left rear axle shaft broke on my pickup truck. We rolled down I=75 going 70 and ended up in the median. No other vehicles involved. My wife had moderate head injuries and fractures in her neck and some bumps and bruises. I was helicoptered to another hospital in Macon Georgia and was there for 3 months in a coma. Broken ribs, fractured vertebrae in neck, fractured scapula, dislocated right clavicle ( still dislocated) damage to my right arm. Amputated right hand past the wrist and amputated right leg above the knee from medical complications.
> 
> View attachment 264790


Wow, That was quite a serious accident. Just glad that you are still alive though. And your arm is amazing. My son is studying mecatronics with the view of going into the medical field side of it at the end. So this would be the sort of thing he would ultimately be designing and engineering (I think). It is amazing how far technology has actually come. Now they just need to design prosthetics which can be controlled by your brain, then we will definitely be going into the realm of sci-fi.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Just checking in. 

I have been back to the doctor as my antibiotics finish today. He is satisfied the bacterial infection is cleared, but there is still stuff to cough up. He reckons there should be steady improvement without the need for further antibiotics and will be at least a week to 10 days before I clear the cough completely. I am getting there, but it slooooow!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Ribbit ? Pardon ?
> I am no frog... LOL !


Nope but Lena's voice currently has a frog living inside it.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Ha ha, I guess you could observe.
> 
> My husband has seen it in China.


They do it here in SA as well. But not something that I want to do. Just the thought.....


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh, thank you Kathy. Want more singing ? Okay, I will go on soon.


We always want your singing.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good to see you back Linda, and pleased you are feeling a bit better but sorry it's such a slow recovery for you,
> Hopefully the antibiotics will continue to work in your system after they have finished but maybe the doc has something stronger to try.
> Carry on resting and taking it easy and I'm sending good wishes your way.
> 
> I'm OK thank you - just going a bit stir crazy!!!
> Can't wait to go to the hospital on Friday just to have a change of scene - the highlight of my week!


This is the time where you catch up on all your programs that you always miss and would like to watch.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That would be ideal at the moment but I am hoping that if all goes well it will only be another month before I can weight bear - it will probably take longer than that to get one fitted!


Oh such a pity. Oh well, you will just have to use the pully system and teach Lola to haul you up the stairs. Speaking of Lola has he gone to the care facility yet?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Would they gather under a plastic bag?


It is a thought. I will put a plastic bag out int the garden as well. Maybe one of the traps that I have laid or will be laying will work at some point.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'll try one - it may get me upstairs quicker!!


Now there is a good thought.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I can't stand my feet being touched, it makes me laugh too much!


I actually used to be like that until I had my sciatic nerve issue, since then my feet has lost their sensitivity. So at least something good came out of it.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just checking in.
> 
> I have been back to the doctor as my antibiotics finish today. He is satisfied the bacterial infection is cleared, but there is still stuff to cough up. He reckons there should be steady improvement without the need for further antibiotics and will be at least a week to 10 days before I clear the cough completely. I am getting there, but it slooooow!



Well this is good news though still frustrating for you I’m sure... I hope you can find a way to relax and enjoy your downtime.. I may be the worst about being too impatient and causing relapse so I don’t wish that for you at all!!! We miss your posts!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me.
> Good to see that those who have been under the weather are on the mend and that everyone else is OK,
> I'm taking myself off to bed again now as it's almost 1 a.m. here - I'll have to try and join you earlier tomorrow.
> Night night and take care.


Take care as well Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, My wife though by the Grace of God was not injured seriously. Her neck still gives her irritation. I don't remember the accident. I really can't remember the 2 weeks before. But my wife remembers every roll of the accident. Sometimes I think she got the worst end of the accident.
> Another blessing was the truck was registered and ins. In Michigan. Every policy has catastrophic pip coverage . So I have paid nearly nothing in bills from the accident. .


Thank goodness for small mercies.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Very cool!


Good Luck Noel, Although I would imagine that you are either going in now or coming out. Let us know how it goes if you are able to.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just checking in.
> 
> I have been back to the doctor as my antibiotics finish today. He is satisfied the bacterial infection is cleared, but there is still stuff to cough up. He reckons there should be steady improvement without the need for further antibiotics and will be at least a week to 10 days before I clear the cough completely. I am getting there, but it slooooow!


At least you are off the anti-biotics. The further week to 10 days is a bummer though. Just stay warm and don't overdo it. Hoping you recover quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up again. Things are looking like they are on the mend for most of the roommates, and some are in the middle of the mend and others will be starting. I really hope that everybody gets to the end of the mend very quickly and that it goes well. The wind is causing havoc with our shipping schedules and loading of containers. It must end now, I need my work to get done.

Happy Hump day everyone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bright SUNNY morning for HUMP day. Ive had enough of two days of cold wet freezing slushy sleety icy days. Of course...the ton of rain will have our wooded trails sopping wet and gushy yucky. Sooooooooo, going to explore a new trail that is close by - The Washington Baltimore & Annapolis trail.


The WB&A Trail begins just a few miles from the eastern point of D.C.’s diamond and rolls almost immediately into the canopy as if eager to leave the bustle of MD 450 behind. Although it travels through suburban Prince George’s County, the paved pathway feels tucked away among the trees for much of the route—its tranquility encouraging the occasional deer or other wildlife to step out of the bushes.

Continuing through Glenn Dale, the trail passes the Glenn Dale Splash Park, one of many popular recreational amenities along the route that make it so beloved by residents. An impressive bridge whisks travelers over MD 197, and less than a mile farther on is Race Track Road. Off the trail, but just up the road a short distance, is Bowie, home to a historical area (which locals call simply “Old Bowie”), the Bowie Railroad Museum and Bowie State University. A proposed Bowie Heritage Trail could one day link these and other attractions together, incorporating part of the WB&A Trail and making for a worthwhile side excursion.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heres a quick collage of Sundays views looking East


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. Things are looking like they are on the mend for most of the roommates, and some are in the middle of the mend and others will be starting. I really hope that everybody gets to the end of the mend very quickly and that it goes well. The wind is causing havoc with our shipping schedules and loading of containers. It must end now, I need my work to get done.
> 
> Happy Hump day everyone.



Happy hump day Carol! I let Toretto out yesterday for his first Gander at his new garden. I’ve finished all the fencing and I’m just working on the gardening now. I’ve planted quite a few things but we still have a couple of cold spells coming so I have to wait on a few things as well.. I have some English Ivy that I have to clear off of one of his fence lines and relocate but other than that, it’s pretty safe. I just want to make it interesting, and stimulating like yours.. he won’t be staying overnight out there for a couple months yet but I am really enjoying doing this. What a surprise for me as Gardening has never been my thing anyway, enjoy your work day... I’m just off to start mine!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres a quick collage of Sundays views looking East
> 
> View attachment 264846


So beautiful


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy hump day Carol! I let Toretto out yesterday for his first Gander at his new garden. I’ve finished all the fencing and I’m just working on the gardening now. I’ve planted quite a few things but we still have a couple of cold spells coming so I have to wait on a few things as well.. I have some English Ivy that I have to clear off of one of his fence lines and relocate but other than that, it’s pretty safe. I just want to make it interesting, and stimulating like yours.. he won’t be staying overnight out there for a couple months yet but I am really enjoying doing this. What a surprise for me as Gardening has never been my thing anyway, enjoy your work day... I’m just off to start mine!


Awww. We want pics of Toretto enjoying his outdoor digs. I bet he absolutely loved it. Even maybe got a little lost. Ha Ha


----------



## CarolM

Saw this and had to share it.


----------



## CarolM

Anne, maybe you should give your bearded Dragon a toy to play with OR get comfy with:


----------



## CarolM

mmmm, payback I think:


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> So beautiful



Thanks.... I do try and limit the number of pix (from kayaking) so you all don’t roll your eyes too much 

It’s a really nice area to explore and be one with nature - sun, water, wind, wildlife, etc. I really like going out alone alot, but group trips enable access to some unexplored areas.


----------



## CarolM

The caption said:

They're summoning their Dark Lord. @Tidgy's Dad.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks.... I do try and limit the number of pix (from kayaking) so you all don’t roll your eyes too much
> 
> It’s a really nice area to explore and be one with nature - sun, water, wind, wildlife, etc. I really like going out alone alot, but group trips enable access to some unexplored areas.


Well I love your pictures especially the ones like those. They look so peaceful and bring just a little bit of peace to my corner.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Anne, maybe you should give your bearded Dragon a toy to play with OR get comfy with:
> 
> View attachment 264849


Thanks, Carol! That is so funny!


----------



## Momof4

@AZtortMom
Noel, I’m sending good vibes your way today!! You’ve got this!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> mmmm, payback I think:
> 
> View attachment 264850


Boy, does that hit home!  I think that's part of the reason we never let the bearded dragon onto any of the cat trees, at any level. Last thing we'd ever want would be disputed territory between the bearded dragon and the furry feline Dragon. The beardie remains outnumbered 8 to 1.

I'm not counting the turtles in that number. Although with Bold's penchant for climbing, the beardie may have support?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Happy hump day Carol! I let Toretto out yesterday for his first Gander at his new garden. I’ve finished all the fencing and I’m just working on the gardening now. I’ve planted quite a few things but we still have a couple of cold spells coming so I have to wait on a few things as well.. I have some English Ivy that I have to clear off of one of his fence lines and relocate but other than that, it’s pretty safe. I just want to make it interesting, and stimulating like yours.. he won’t be staying overnight out there for a couple months yet but I am really enjoying doing this. What a surprise for me as Gardening has never been my thing anyway, enjoy your work day... I’m just off to start mine!



I bet he loved it!! Now the fun part! It’s fun planting and planning.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> The caption said:
> 
> They're summoning their Dark Lord. @Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> View attachment 264851



So cute!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks.... I do try and limit the number of pix (from kayaking) so you all don’t roll your eyes too much
> 
> It’s a really nice area to explore and be one with nature - sun, water, wind, wildlife, etc. I really like going out alone alot, but group trips enable access to some unexplored areas.



Roll our eyes[emoji102] at the beauty!!!

We love them!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Dan


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy Wednesday! Thinking of you today.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good Luck Noel, Although I would imagine that you are either going in now or coming out. Let us know how it goes if you are able to.



Thank you Carol [emoji851]
I’ve got a couple hours before I head in. I’m just chilling and waiting now


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Birthday Dan!!!
[emoji851][emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Phew, had to take a break from the bleach fumes!! I was scrubbing the shower.


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Dan!!



@DE42


----------



## Yvonne G

@AZtortMom 



​


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday Dan!!
> View attachment 264884
> 
> 
> @DE42


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> The same. i actually don't like giving advise as I have only looked after tortoises properly for about over a year now. So I really don't feel like I have enough experience. And I am so scared that I give the wrong advice.


I always look because it's like a test in first grade...sometimes I'm right about the situation. That only means I got one question right. I have! to find out when I'm wrong also. I've been dealing with 11years of no info that I trust. I learn just as much as every new member. I have to look because I have my little guy at my mercy.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Boy, does that hit home! [emoji14] I think that's part of the reason we never let the bearded dragon onto any of the cat trees, at any level. Last thing we'd ever want would be disputed territory between the bearded dragon and the furry feline Dragon. The beardie remains outnumbered 8 to 1.
> 
> I'm not counting the turtles in that number. Although with Bold's penchant for climbing, the beardie may have support?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Phew, had to take a break from the bleach fumes!! I was scrubbing the shower.


Need some help. [emoji40]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I always look because it's like a test in first grade...sometimes I'm right about the situation. That only means I got one question right. I have! to find out when I'm wrong also. I've been dealing with 11years of no info that I trust. I learn just as much as every new member. I have to look because I have my little guy at my mercy.


There are not many with my species, so I have to adapt what I see on here to fit my guys.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May. There have actually been many blessings after all this. Don't get me wrong. My wife and I have our struggles from the accident. But I actually look at things like getting Opo and without Opo I would not be here on TFO. Both blessings to me and my recovery.


I respect you and your wife too. I haven't been through what you and your wife have been through. I've been through other things though. I still would rather be alive and like you I'm thankful for the blessings. I believe in miracles...


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Need some help. [emoji40]



I wish!!
I had to open windows in the whole house! I got a little light headed so I ate lunch and went outside for a minute.
I don’t use bleach too often but the pet sitter is coming for a few days so I was scrubbing the shower and the bathroom floor.

Just vacuumed and getting ready to mop! 

I’ve done 3 loads of laundry too. 

I’m exhausted!! I’m getting old or I’m out of shape! 

I left my purse in my husband’s truck last night so I don’t have my wallet, so I can’t leave the house. 
Thank goodness I found the spare car key so I could take my daughter to school.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> There are not many with my species, so I have to adapt what I see on here to fit my guys.


What species? Cool. I'm sure it's all relative.


----------



## Momof4

Well, we are back to wind and rain! 
This has been the wettest year in years!!
They’re predicting 2-3” the next few days! 
We’ll be camping in the desert so hoping we miss it. 
What scares me is the high wind advisory thru the mountains while in the RV pulling an enclosed trailer. 
I have anxiety all ready.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Well, we are back to wind and rain!
> This has been the wettest year in years!!
> They’re predicting 2-3” the next few days!
> We’ll be camping in the desert so hoping we miss it.
> What scares me is the high wind advisory thru the mountains while in the RV pulling an enclosed trailer.
> I have anxiety all ready.


Hopefully it will be just fine! If it gets too bad just pull over and wait until it dies down a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Just checking in.
> 
> I have been back to the doctor as my antibiotics finish today. He is satisfied the bacterial infection is cleared, but there is still stuff to cough up. He reckons there should be steady improvement without the need for further antibiotics and will be at least a week to 10 days before I clear the cough completely. I am getting there, but it slooooow!


Good to not see you again Linda
The antibiotics should continue working for a little while longer than the course so hopefully once all the gunge has gone you will feel a lot better. 
Take care


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They do it here in SA as well. But not something that I want to do. Just the thought.....


A shopping centre in Cardiff once had a tank set up so people could sit and have their feet nibbled. 
Doesn't appeal to me at all especially with hundreds of curious shoppers looking on!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> This is the time where you catch up on all your programs that you always miss and would like to watch.


It's only since I've been stuck at home that I've realised what rubbish is on tv in the day!
Thank goodness for the radio!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh such a pity. Oh well, you will just have to use the pully system and teach Lola to haul you up the stairs. Speaking of Lola has he gone to the care facility yet?


No not yet - it's about 25 miles away and I don't have anyone to take him/me there at the moment.
I would like to go along and see where he would be but that means asking someone to do a round trip of 50 miles.
One of my nephews and his wife live quite close to it so they could pick him up but they work during the day and this weekend they are away so we are muddling on.
Lola is OK, he's basking and eating well and I'm able to get him in and out of his bath, but I am very aware this temp set up isn't suitable long term.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres a quick collage of Sundays views looking East
> 
> View attachment 264846


Beautiful as always.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Saw this and had to share it.
> 
> View attachment 264848


What a poseur!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Well, we are back to wind and rain!
> This has been the wettest year in years!!
> They’re predicting 2-3” the next few days!
> We’ll be camping in the desert so hoping we miss it.
> What scares me is the high wind advisory thru the mountains while in the RV pulling an enclosed trailer.
> I have anxiety all ready.


I'd be nervous too as I hate the high winds but hopefully you'll be fine.
Stay safe and have a great time!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Well, we are back to wind and rain!
> This has been the wettest year in years!!
> They’re predicting 2-3” the next few days!
> We’ll be camping in the desert so hoping we miss it.
> What scares me is the high wind advisory thru the mountains while in the RV pulling an enclosed trailer.
> I have anxiety all ready.



Hoping it stays dry! We’ve had way tooooo much rain as well. Have fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> No not yet - it's about 25 miles away and I don't have anyone to take him/me there at the moment.
> I would like to go along and see where he would be but that means asking someone to do a round trip of 50 miles.
> One of my nephews and his wife live quite close to it so they could pick him up but they work during the day and this weekend they are away so we are muddling on.
> Lola is OK, he's basking and eating well and I'm able to get him in and out of his bath, but I am very aware this temp set up isn't suitable long term.



Hope you can get Lola all sorted out..you will feel better too.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm a bit earlier tonight but feel really tired so won't be too late going to bed.
Hope everyone has had, or is having, a great Weds.
It's been a beautiful day here today - perfect for a long walk.........I can dream!
This injury certainly makes me appreciate the little things in life I take for granted.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope you can get Lola all sorted out..you will feel better too.


Thanks Mark, I worry about him more than myself.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Little Hike in the Woods

Our walk today on the Washington Baltimore & Annapolis trail was a tad underwhelming. Where we started is quite close to our house (good thing), but the trail was very flat all paved and really was just in between housing areas and beneath high power electricity lines (not so good). Plus it is one long trail so we walked out about 2.5 miles and turned around and retraced our steps back to the car park. We did see four Whitetail deer, a lot of birds, and one hawk....but, nothing too interesting..

Heres a pix at the start....





On the bright side of the walk, it was pretty warm, not windy and plenty of sunshine.

I doubt if we’ll return here. Close, but not interesting. Two thumbs down.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> The caption said:
> 
> They're summoning their Dark Lord. @Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> View attachment 264851



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Well, we are back to wind and rain!
> This has been the wettest year in years!!
> They’re predicting 2-3” the next few days!
> We’ll be camping in the desert so hoping we miss it.
> What scares me is the high wind advisory thru the mountains while in the RV pulling an enclosed trailer.
> I have anxiety all ready.



Yeap that would be scary for me too... but I do love camping as well. Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> There are not many with my species, so I have to adapt what I see on here to fit my guys.


That's because you have rare beauties!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> @AZtortMom
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Roommates [emoji6]
I made it through with flying colors.. of course I’m sore and tired.
Thank you for the prayers and good vibes [emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Yeap that would be scary for me too... but I do love camping as well. Looking forward to your pics!



It’s scary because it’s a two lane road for awhile with cliffs on either side. 
We’ll go slow. 
It should be pretty muddy while riding.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates [emoji6]
> I made it through with flying colors.. of course I’m sore and tired.
> Thank you for the prayers and good vibes [emoji173]️[emoji847]



Good deal! I hope tomorrow brings a great day for you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I wish!!
> I had to open windows in the whole house! I got a little light headed so I ate lunch and went outside for a minute.
> I don’t use bleach too often but the pet sitter is coming for a few days so I was scrubbing the shower and the bathroom floor.
> 
> Just vacuumed and getting ready to mop!
> 
> I’ve done 3 loads of laundry too.
> 
> I’m exhausted!! I’m getting old or I’m out of shape!
> 
> I left my purse in my husband’s truck last night so I don’t have my wallet, so I can’t leave the house.
> Thank goodness I found the spare car key so I could take my daughter to school.


Thank goodness for spare keys.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What species? Cool. I'm sure it's all relative.


Angulata Chersina.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, we are back to wind and rain!
> This has been the wettest year in years!!
> They’re predicting 2-3” the next few days!
> We’ll be camping in the desert so hoping we miss it.
> What scares me is the high wind advisory thru the mountains while in the RV pulling an enclosed trailer.
> I have anxiety all ready.


Don't worry it will be fine and you will have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A shopping centre in Cardiff once had a tank set up so people could sit and have their feet nibbled.
> Doesn't appeal to me at all especially with hundreds of curious shoppers looking on!


Lol. I don't blame you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's only since I've been stuck at home that I've realised what rubbish is on tv in the day!
> Thank goodness for the radio!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No not yet - it's about 25 miles away and I don't have anyone to take him/me there at the moment.
> I would like to go along and see where he would be but that means asking someone to do a round trip of 50 miles.
> One of my nephews and his wife live quite close to it so they could pick him up but they work during the day and this weekend they are away so we are muddling on.
> Lola is OK, he's basking and eating well and I'm able to get him in and out of his bath, but I am very aware this temp set up isn't suitable long term.


As you said it is just temporary.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hoping it stays dry! We’ve had way tooooo much rain as well. Have fun.


Well I hope this winter we are in the same boat as you guys. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> That's because you have rare beauties!


Thank you Cheryl. [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates [emoji6]
> I made it through with flying colors.. of course I’m sore and tired.
> Thank you for the prayers and good vibes [emoji173]️[emoji847]


Fantastic news. Now take it easy and recover quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s scary because it’s a two lane road for awhile with cliffs on either side.
> We’ll go slow.
> It should be pretty muddy while riding.


Mmmm. That does sound rather scary.


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday all. Weekend is almost here. Chat to you all later.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates [emoji6]
> I made it through with flying colors.. of course I’m sore and tired.
> Thank you for the prayers and good vibes [emoji173]️[emoji847]



So glad to hear, Noel! Hope you recover soon and see the world in new colors. [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Happy birthday, Linda @JoesMum!!! Hope you’re feeling better and have a wonderful day....tomorrow, after everyone’s done with the Valentine’s Day nonsense [emoji23][emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Hope everyone is well. I’m quite better. 

In fact, I’m so well I might go to a local rescue today, and since I can’t have animals in the apartment, it’ll have to be this:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Linda @JoesMum!!! Hope you’re feeling better and have a wonderful day....tomorrow, after everyone’s done with the Valentine’s Day nonsense [emoji23][emoji8][emoji173]️


Thank you. Valentine's day has long been a sore trial to me. We usually celebrate my birthday either side of the day itself which makes it cheaper and not pink! 

Health wise I am making steady improvement. I was finally able to lay down in bed without coughing my guts up last night. I didn't sleep through, but this is massive progress!

JoesDad has decided that my first trip out for 18 days should be to a restaurant, despite the pink/cost, as he knows we would end up with something from the freezer if I had to cook today. I am not up to spending ages cooking something nice even if I do normally really enjoy it.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> A shopping centre in Cardiff once had a tank set up so people could sit and have their feet nibbled.
> Doesn't appeal to me at all especially with hundreds of curious shoppers looking on!



“Oops, we mixed up the species and mistakenly put piranhas into the tank..!” [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's only since I've been stuck at home that I've realised what rubbish is on tv in the day!
> Thank goodness for the radio!!



I hear even the BBC programming is going down the drain...  https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p06dc8sw


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Little Hike in the Woods
> 
> Our walk today on the Washington Baltimore & Annapolis trail was a tad underwhelming. Where we started is quite close to our house (good thing), but the trail was very flat all paved and really was just in between housing areas and beneath high power electricity lines (not so good). Plus it is one long trail so we walked out about 2.5 miles and turned around and retraced our steps back to the car park. We did see four Whitetail deer, a lot of birds, and one hawk....but, nothing too interesting..
> 
> Heres a pix at the start....
> 
> View attachment 264913
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side of the walk, it was pretty warm, not windy and plenty of sunshine.
> 
> I doubt if we’ll return here. Close, but not interesting. Two thumbs down.



Your photo makes it look pretty.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The caption said:
> 
> They're summoning their Dark Lord. @Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> View attachment 264851



@Tidgy’s Dad — Adam!!!!!! Help!!!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well I hope this winter we are in the same boat as you guys. [emoji6]



Are you taking up kayaking??? [emoji50]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Valentine's day has long been a sore trial to me. We usually celebrate my birthday either side of the day itself which makes it cheaper and not pink!
> 
> Health wise I am making steady improvement. I was finally able to lay down in bed without coughing my guts up last night. I didn't sleep through, but this is massive progress!
> 
> JoesDad has decided that my first trip out for 18 days should be to a restaurant, despite the pink/cost, as he knows we would end up with something from the freezer if I had to cook today. I am not up to spending ages cooking something nice even if I do normally really enjoy it.



Hope you enjoy going out on your birthday, for a change. [emoji23] And have a restful night tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Valentine's day has long been a sore trial to me. We usually celebrate my birthday either side of the day itself which makes it cheaper and not pink!
> 
> Health wise I am making steady improvement. I was finally able to lay down in bed without coughing my guts up last night. I didn't sleep through, but this is massive progress!
> 
> JoesDad has decided that my first trip out for 18 days should be to a restaurant, despite the pink/cost, as he knows we would end up with something from the freezer if I had to cook today. I am not up to spending ages cooking something nice even if I do normally really enjoy it.



Happy Birthday Linda!! [emoji847][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday roommates [emoji851]
Just popping in quickly and going back to bed. 
Thank you again for the prayers and good vibes! I’m positive it made a big difference [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Your photo makes it look pretty.



Haaaaaa. That pix was 25 yards from the car park and showed potential. But...the rest was kind of boring. :-(


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Hope everyone is well. I’m quite better.
> 
> In fact, I’m so well I might go to a local rescue today, and since I can’t have animals in the apartment, it’ll have to be this:
> 
> View attachment 264933


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Valentine's day has long been a sore trial to me. We usually celebrate my birthday either side of the day itself which makes it cheaper and not pink!
> 
> Health wise I am making steady improvement. I was finally able to lay down in bed without coughing my guts up last night. I didn't sleep through, but this is massive progress!
> 
> JoesDad has decided that my first trip out for 18 days should be to a restaurant, despite the pink/cost, as he knows we would end up with something from the freezer if I had to cook today. I am not up to spending ages cooking something nice even if I do normally really enjoy it.


A very Happy Birthday my friend. I hope you get to enjoy your day out, birthday's are special, so dinner out is worth it. Just dress warm, we don't want you to regress on your progress made so far.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “Oops, we mixed up the species and mistakenly put piranhas into the tank..!” [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


OMW. That would be a reality nightmare show.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are you taking up kayaking??? [emoji50]


No, I would hurt myself or drown. One or the two, but I want the rain that you guys are all getting.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday roommates [emoji851]
> Just popping in quickly and going back to bed.
> Thank you again for the prayers and good vibes! I’m positive it made a big difference [emoji173]️


Noel, Lets see if it worked.
Noel, Lets see if it worked.

Are you reading this as a single line or double line?
Are you reading this as a single line or double line?

Just teasing you. I really do hope that it worked for you.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> As you said it is just temporary.



@LynW
I feel like ( and this is just my very amateur opinion) that your situation is temporary enough that Lola is fine. You said yourself that he is basking and eating well and we all now how unfortunately resilient torts can be. I can’t help but wonder if his space inconvenience is not better / easier for him that the stress of being moved to a strange place with strange people and no you... When I was gone for just 3 days, Toretto got so stressed out that his poop went runny. After I returned home, all went back to normal.. and I’m not saying it was affection that made the difference, but maybe just that I’m his constant??? I feel like Lola is good for you and you might worry too much with him away also.. you are doing a great job with what you can and I sounds like that’s adequate... things will get better!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Hope everyone is well. I’m quite better.
> 
> In fact, I’m so well I might go to a local rescue today, and since I can’t have animals in the apartment, it’ll have to be this:
> 
> View attachment 264933



Hallelujah!!!! Can I go??? We can celebrate Valentines nonsense together[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaaaa. That pix was 25 yards from the car park and showed potential. But...the rest was kind of boring. :-(



Awwww... hate when that happens.. start big and then that’s all. However, at least you were out there[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Hope you have a wonderful and relaxing day Linda & enjoy your dinner out with hubby! 
@JoesMum


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> OMW. That would be a reality nightmare show.




One positive outcome = no toes, no nails, no further need for trips to the salon! Win, Win, Win.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hallelujah!!!! Can I go??? We can celebrate Valentines nonsense together[emoji16]



Yes, please!!! [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Noel, Lets see if it worked.
> Noel, Lets see if it worked.
> 
> Are you reading this as a single line or double line?
> Are you reading this as a single line or double line?
> 
> Just teasing you. I really do hope that it worked for you.



[emoji23][emoji23]
Funny girl [emoji847]
Right now the double vision is much worse because the doctor had to over correct my right eye ugh. The theory is that the eye moves back into the desired position in a couple days [emoji12]
What I do see I crystal clear.
My boyfriend calls me Marty for now [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> @LynW
> I feel like ( and this is just my very amateur opinion) that your situation is temporary enough that Lola is fine. You said yourself that he is basking and eating well and we all now how unfortunately resilient torts can be. I can’t help but wonder if his space inconvenience is not better / easier for him that the stress of being moved to a strange place with strange people and no you... When I was gone for just 3 days, Toretto got so stressed out that his poop went runny. After I returned home, all went back to normal.. and I’m not saying it was affection that made the difference, but maybe just that I’m his constant??? I feel like Lola is good for you and you might worry too much with him away also.. you are doing a great job with what you can and I sounds like that’s adequate... things will get better!



Feel better Lyn!
I’m glad Lola is with you even though it’s a-little cramped [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## Ray--Opo

OPO SAYS HAPPY VALENTINE'S


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> Funny girl [emoji847]
> Right now the double vision is much worse because the doctor had to over correct my right eye ugh. The theory is that the eye moves back into the desired position in a couple days [emoji12]
> What I do see I crystal clear.
> My boyfriend calls me Marty for now [emoji23][emoji23]




This clear? Some ice crystals for you..


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> OPO SAYS HAPPY VALENTINE'S
> View attachment 264946



OH HOW CUTE!!! luv it


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Thursday


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> OH HOW CUTE!!! luv it


My wife took the pic before she went on her cruise. She said I must post. Lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Happy Thursday
> View attachment 264955


Did you follow to find the leprechaun?


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife took the pic before she went on her cruise. She said I must post. Lol



I forgot she was leaving on her cruise!!

How fun!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> I forgot she was leaving on her cruise!!
> 
> How fun!!


She is on the cruise with about 7 or 8 girlfriends. She will be home on the 20th.
See that was my plan. Send her on a 10 day cruise. Then I would save money from buying flowers and dinner. I don't think she caught on


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> She is on the cruise with about 7 or 8 girlfriends. She will be home on the 20th.
> See that was my plan. Send her on a 10 day cruise. Then I would save money from buying flowers and dinner. I don't think she caught on


So Opo gets to be your valentine this year! He may still hit you up for (yummy) flowers for dinner!


----------



## Yvonne G

Glad to see our sickies are on the mend.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> So Opo gets to be your valentine this year! He may still hit you up for (yummy) flowers for dinner!


That's a good idea. I will give Opo 12 red cactus buds.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a good idea. I will give Opo 12 red cactus buds.
> View attachment 264958


Perfect!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@JoesMum Happy Birthday, Linda! I hope you're on the mend enough to enjoy it!


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> She is on the cruise with about 7 or 8 girlfriends. She will be home on the 20th.
> See that was my plan. Send her on a 10 day cruise. Then I would save money from buying flowers and dinner. I don't think she caught on



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Took all the mushy pressure off!!


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday Linda!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> She is on the cruise with about 7 or 8 girlfriends. She will be home on the 20th.
> See that was my plan. Send her on a 10 day cruise. Then I would save money from buying flowers and dinner. I don't think she caught on




Hhhmmmm

1. Price of a Cruise = 3k
2. Price of Flowers & Dinner (pizza) = $50

Ray.....you need help in math!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhmmmm
> 
> 1. Price of a Cruise = 3k
> 2. Price of Flowers & Dinner (pizza) = $50
> 
> Ray.....you need help in math!



Where are you eating? IHOP?


----------



## Momof4

Love my new Fiddle Fig!
If I can keep it alive it’ll be a miracle!! 
I haven’t repotted it yet.
I saw a bigger one at my nursery for $187 & then Costco for $25 & it’s about 6’.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Roommates [emoji6]
> I made it through with flying colors.. of course I’m sore and tired.
> Thank you for the prayers and good vibes [emoji173]️[emoji847]


That's great news, now put your feet up and take it easy for a few days to get over it.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday all. Weekend is almost here. Chat to you all later.


Happy Thursday to you too Carol!
I think the weekend will reach you before some of us.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @LynW
> I feel like ( and this is just my very amateur opinion) that your situation is temporary enough that Lola is fine. You said yourself that he is basking and eating well and we all now how unfortunately resilient torts can be. I can’t help but wonder if his space inconvenience is not better / easier for him that the stress of being moved to a strange place with strange people and no you... When I was gone for just 3 days, Toretto got so stressed out that his poop went runny. After I returned home, all went back to normal.. and I’m not saying it was affection that made the difference, but maybe just that I’m his constant??? I feel like Lola is good for you and you might worry too much with him away also.. you are doing a great job with what you can and I sounds like that’s adequate... things will get better!


Very good point.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> One positive outcome = no toes, no nails, no further need for trips to the salon! Win, Win, Win.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] .. No thank you.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> Funny girl [emoji847]
> Right now the double vision is much worse because the doctor had to over correct my right eye ugh. The theory is that the eye moves back into the desired position in a couple days [emoji12]
> What I do see I crystal clear.
> My boyfriend calls me Marty for now [emoji23][emoji23]


Oh no. I would hate to have to go through it being worse. Hopefully those few days fly by fast.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 264942


Happy Valentines day to you too.


----------



## CarolM

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 264944


Happy Valentines day to you too.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> OPO SAYS HAPPY VALENTINE'S
> View attachment 264946


Happy Valentines day Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you follow to find the leprechaun?


If you did, was there a pot of gold at the end. Ray wants his 20 bucks back.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> She is on the cruise with about 7 or 8 girlfriends. She will be home on the 20th.
> See that was my plan. Send her on a 10 day cruise. Then I would save money from buying flowers and dinner. I don't think she caught on


I think it would have been cheaper to get the flowers and dinner.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love my new Fiddle Fig!
> If I can keep it alive it’ll be a miracle!!
> I haven’t repotted it yet.
> I saw a bigger one at my nursery for $187 & then Costco for $25 & it’s about 6’.
> View attachment 264972


Is that the cutting that Heather sent you?


----------



## Lyn W

@JoesMum 
Happy Birthday Linda,
Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Valentine's day has long been a sore trial to me. We usually celebrate my birthday either side of the day itself which makes it cheaper and not pink!
> 
> Health wise I am making steady improvement. I was finally able to lay down in bed without coughing my guts up last night. I didn't sleep through, but this is massive progress!
> 
> JoesDad has decided that my first trip out for 18 days should be to a restaurant, despite the pink/cost, as he knows we would end up with something from the freezer if I had to cook today. I am not up to spending ages cooking something nice even if I do normally really enjoy it.


Enjoy your meal Linda!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Where are you eating? IHOP?



Pizza = $5.00


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy Thursday to you too Carol!
> I think the weekend will reach you before some of us.


Oh I hope so. Now if only I can make it last longer. The weekend that is.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> @LynW
> I feel like ( and this is just my very amateur opinion) that your situation is temporary enough that Lola is fine. You said yourself that he is basking and eating well and we all now how unfortunately resilient torts can be. I can’t help but wonder if his space inconvenience is not better / easier for him that the stress of being moved to a strange place with strange people and no you... When I was gone for just 3 days, Toretto got so stressed out that his poop went runny. After I returned home, all went back to normal.. and I’m not saying it was affection that made the difference, but maybe just that I’m his constant??? I feel like Lola is good for you and you might worry too much with him away also.. you are doing a great job with what you can and I sounds like that’s adequate... things will get better!


You may be right Heather. 
At least I an here with him and can keep an eye on him.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> She is on the cruise with about 7 or 8 girlfriends. She will be home on the 20th.
> See that was my plan. Send her on a 10 day cruise. Then I would save money from buying flowers and dinner. I don't think she caught on


Ummmm.......somehow I don't think she'll mind too much!! 
Happy Valentine's Day to Opo too!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Is that the cutting that Heather sent you?



Oh no, that was a vine. This is an indoor plant. 

I couldn’t get those to take off but I still have hope for this last cutting she sent. 
Do you [emoji102] that itty bitty green bud?


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Pizza = $5.00



You’re too funny! I guess it’s Little Caesars? 

We are ordering in tonight. Pizza sounds good!
Too much do and it pouring!!


----------



## Momof4

I just checked the property because a few branches have bent our fencing the last few weeks and I can’t chance my dogs getting out so I usually walk the property and our seasonal creek is in full swing. 

30 second video.


----------



## Lyn W

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 264944


Same to you Grandpa!


----------



## Momof4

I let the RF out today because they were in all day yesterday. This is a tropical storm so it’s not too cold.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Oh no, that was a vine. This is an indoor plant.
> 
> I couldn’t get those to take off but I still have hope for this last cutting she sent.
> Do you [emoji102] that itty bitty green bud?
> View attachment 264975


Whoo whooo. That is a good sign.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I just checked the property because a few branches have bent our fencing the last few weeks and I can’t chance my dogs getting out so I usually walk the property and our seasonal creek is in full swing.
> 
> 30 second video.


That is a heck of a lot of rain!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just checked the property because a few branches have bent our fencing the last few weeks and I can’t chance my dogs getting out so I usually walk the property and our seasonal creek is in full swing.
> 
> 30 second video.


That looks so cool. It is boiling hot here. And we had load shedding for an hour and a half more or less. So no fan to cool us slightly. [emoji20] At least the electricity is back on now and the fan going again.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I let the RF out today because they were in all day yesterday. This is a tropical storm so it’s not too cold.
> View attachment 264976
> 
> 
> View attachment 264977


At least they are enjoying the wet weather!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I let the RF out today because they were in all day yesterday. This is a tropical storm so it’s not too cold.
> View attachment 264976
> 
> 
> View attachment 264977


Lucky torts. They look very happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
Hope everyone is having a good Thursday and that your significant others are spoiling you on Valentine's Day.....something they should do everyday!
Considering I've done very little except sit and iron I can't believe how quickly the day has gone.
Ironing is about all I can do at the moment so if you want to send me yours I'll have it back to you by Monday!
I'd better go and make myself something to eat. I've been living on sandwiches a lot this week but may try and see if I can get something in and out of the poptyping without spilling it this evening,
Wish me luck!!


----------



## Momof4

And we have a roof leak!
My husband came home to check it out. Can’t get on roof yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Oh no, that was a vine. This is an indoor plant.
> 
> I couldn’t get those to take off but I still have hope for this last cutting she sent.
> Do you [emoji102] that itty bitty green bud?
> View attachment 264975



Yep....that bud is golden. Good job at getting it to root.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I just checked the property because a few branches have bent our fencing the last few weeks and I can’t chance my dogs getting out so I usually walk the property and our seasonal creek is in full swing.
> 
> 30 second video.




Let me guess. You are in the middle of the wet rainy season! Enough there to keep things moist...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh I hope so. Now if only I can make it last longer. The weekend that is.


If you figure out how to do that, I certainly want to know...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I let the RF out today because they were in all day yesterday. This is a tropical storm so it’s not too cold.
> View attachment 264976
> 
> 
> View attachment 264977


"Tropical storm" means something very different to those of us on the East and Gulf coasts... but as long as the weather people aren't giving it a name, it can't be TOO bad...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> I let the RF out today because they were in all day yesterday. This is a tropical storm so it’s not too cold.
> View attachment 264976
> 
> 
> View attachment 264977


Your redfoot do look like they're enjoying it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Angulata Chersina.


I checked out your tortoise's species. Very beautiful... From what I read you have the best environment for the little adorable darling. I was surprised when I saw a Wondering Jew in the 2 plants list. One safe the other toxic. I go through the same thing with a house rabbit and my tortoise. Corn is a low level toxin food for rabbits. I've managed to find 1 type of manufactured food in each category that's safe 1: baby food no corn but has alfalfa. 2: juvenile delinquent food that is timothy but isn't corny. My little Saphire is another story...


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> And we have a roof leak!
> My husband came home to check it out. Can’t get on roof yet.


My gosh, Kathy, if it's not one thing it's another with that house. Speaking of which, did you ever show us the finished fireplace?

ANd speaking of weather. We had rain all night and this a.m., but now we have blustery wind. Constant wind but every so often BIG bursts of wind. I have plastic wrapped around my front porch and the wind is really doing a number on it. I'm sure by the time I go outside later today it will be torn to shreds. Hopefully no more frost and the plants it was supposed to be protecting will be safe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh, Kathy, if it's not one thing it's another with that house. Speaking of which, did you ever show us the finished fireplace?
> 
> ANd speaking of weather. We had rain all night and this a.m., but now we have blustery wind. Constant wind but every so often BIG bursts of wind. I have plastic wrapped around my front porch and the wind is really doing a number on it. I'm sure by the time I go outside later today it will be torn to shreds. Hopefully no more frost and the plants it was supposed to be protecting will be safe.



Wow..... not so nice out West!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh, Kathy, if it's not one thing it's another with that house. Speaking of which, did you ever show us the finished fireplace?
> 
> ANd speaking of weather. We had rain all night and this a.m., but now we have blustery wind. Constant wind but every so often BIG bursts of wind. I have plastic wrapped around my front porch and the wind is really doing a number on it. I'm sure by the time I go outside later today it will be torn to shreds. Hopefully no more frost and the plants it was supposed to be protecting will be safe.



Our roofer is coming tomorrow. 
I put up 3 buckets to catch the drops. 
The water is following a beam because it’s at angle. 

Here it is. 

This is dining room side



Family room & kitchen area



With it on


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....lucky day/evening. Wifey had to run out shopping for a few items (including dandelion... for Sully) but on the way she noticed that a road crew was cutting up one of the very ancient red cedar trees that recently blew down in some common/median strip/roadside area near our house. These are big old trees, been here a long time, and occasionally they topple during high wind events.

_*Comment*: Last year, during one of these high wind events, probably 15 or more blew over and were sadly cut up and hauled away. Beautiful old red cedar. This is when our big pine trees toppled as well creating many hours of cleanup._
So...we have been watching this one tree...and today was the day. Wifey came home, reported the tree’s status. We popped over and I was able to man handle one really nice hunk of main trunk red cedar. Tomorrow, I’ll pop over and see if they cut the rest up into manageable logs. The sad thing....this ancient wood will end up chipped away on the side of the road...or hauled to a dump. :-(

I’ll get a pix tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Our roofer is coming tomorrow.
> I put up 3 buckets to catch the drops.
> The water is following a beam because it’s at angle.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> This is dining room side
> View attachment 264990
> 
> 
> Family room & kitchen area
> View attachment 264991
> 
> 
> With it on
> View attachment 264992




Wow. Fireplace envy!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Ummmm.......somehow I don't think she'll mind too much!!
> Happy Valentine's Day to Opo too!


Opo got flowers!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Pizza = $5.00


That's where I work at. IHOP


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Our roofer is coming tomorrow.
> I put up 3 buckets to catch the drops.
> The water is following a beam because it’s at angle.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> This is dining room side
> View attachment 264990
> 
> 
> Family room & kitchen area
> View attachment 264991
> 
> 
> With it on
> View attachment 264992


Do you get much heat out into the rooms with that type of fireplace? It's quite beautiful!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo got flowers!


You could submit a picture like that to the calendar contest...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's where I work at. IHOP



Bad bad bad Ray. Your wifey is gone so you need to hop along....Ouch!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> You could submit a picture like that to the calendar contest...


Good idea. I hope Opo's pyramiding smooths out. I looked at the picture after posting it. Maybe when fulltime outside will help.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad bad bad Ray. Your wifey is gone so you need to hop along....Ouch!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Good idea. I hope Opo's pyramiding smooths out. I looked at the picture after posting it. Maybe when fulltime outside will help.


Oh, it's the expression and enthusiasm on Opo's face as he's about to chomp into the cactus flowers that does it...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....lucky day/evening. Wifey had to run out shopping for a few items (including dandelion... for Sully) but on the way she noticed that a road crew was cutting up one of the very ancient red cedar trees that recently blew down in some common/median strip/roadside area near our house. These are big old trees, been here a long time, and occasionally they topple during high wind events.
> 
> _*Comment*: Last year, during one of these high wind events, probably 15 or more blew over and were sadly cut up and hauled away. Beautiful old red cedar. This is when our big pine trees toppled as well creating many hours of cleanup._
> So...we have been watching this one tree...and today was the day. Wifey came home, reported the tree’s status. We popped over and I was able to man handle one really nice hunk of main trunk red cedar. Tomorrow, I’ll pop over and see if they cut the rest up into manageable logs. The sad thing....this ancient wood will end up chipped away on the side of the road...or hauled to a dump. :-(
> 
> I’ll get a pix tomorrow.




PS: I forgot to add that I’m hoping to cut this man size “log” into a few chunks that might turn into a few nice cedar bowls. Time will tell.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Valentine’s dinner here. A nice California red alongside some wonderful mussels in tomato and garlic sauce...with linguini.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....lucky day/evening. Wifey had to run out shopping for a few items (including dandelion... for Sully) but on the way she noticed that a road crew was cutting up one of the very ancient red cedar trees that recently blew down in some common/median strip/roadside area near our house. These are big old trees, been here a long time, and occasionally they topple during high wind events.
> 
> _*Comment*: Last year, during one of these high wind events, probably 15 or more blew over and were sadly cut up and hauled away. Beautiful old red cedar. This is when our big pine trees toppled as well creating many hours of cleanup._
> So...we have been watching this one tree...and today was the day. Wifey came home, reported the tree’s status. We popped over and I was able to man handle one really nice hunk of main trunk red cedar. Tomorrow, I’ll pop over and see if they cut the rest up into manageable logs. The sad thing....this ancient wood will end up chipped away on the side of the road...or hauled to a dump. :-(
> 
> I’ll get a pix tomorrow.



Oh wow!!

Can’t wait to see your masterpiece!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Do you get much heat out into the rooms with that type of fireplace? It's quite beautiful!



It puts out enough heat but it does have a blower. Our house isn’t cold. It’s more for looks. 
My sofa is near so I’ll turn it on in morning while drinking coffee.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you follow to find the leprechaun?



I probably should have but I just didn’t have the time [emoji52]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a good idea. I will give Opo 12 red cactus buds.
> View attachment 264958



Lucky guy[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhmmmm
> 
> 1. Price of a Cruise = 3k
> 2. Price of Flowers & Dinner (pizza) = $50
> 
> Ray.....you need help in math!



LOL [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Love my new Fiddle Fig!
> If I can keep it alive it’ll be a miracle!!
> I haven’t repotted it yet.
> I saw a bigger one at my nursery for $187 & then Costco for $25 & it’s about 6’.
> View attachment 264972



So nothing ever happened with the cutting I sent you???


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> If you did, was there a pot of gold at the end. Ray wants his 20 bucks back.



And there’s the problem!! If I had went to all that trouble to find a pot of gold, the pay out owed is probably way more than is actually there .. that would be my luck!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> @JoesMum
> Happy Birthday Linda,
> Hope you have a lovely day!



I liked that post at least 10 times mentally))


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Oh no, that was a vine. This is an indoor plant.
> 
> I couldn’t get those to take off but I still have hope for this last cutting she sent.
> Do you [emoji102] that itty bitty green bud?
> View attachment 264975



Sweet!!! I see it.. but you should know it’s not a vine.. it is a fig producing outdoor tree


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> So nothing ever happened with the cutting I sent you???



She posted a pix of the fig tree/sprout... yes, it’s growing.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I let the RF out today because they were in all day yesterday. This is a tropical storm so it’s not too cold.
> View attachment 264976
> 
> 
> View attachment 264977



Oooohhh I likeeeeee!!! I have been trying to stay away from the Petco in Shreveport where I saw that beautiful RF last week. Im going to have to check soon though [emoji37]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday and that your significant others are spoiling you on Valentine's Day.....something they should do everyday!
> Considering I've done very little except sit and iron I can't believe how quickly the day has gone.
> Ironing is about all I can do at the moment so if you want to send me yours I'll have it back to you by Monday!
> I'd better go and make myself something to eat. I've been living on sandwiches a lot this week but may try and see if I can get something in and out of the poptyping without spilling it this evening,
> Wish me luck!!



I do wish you luck and I would never send you ironing... lol... but. .....Poptyping???? What is this??


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> And we have a roof leak!
> My husband came home to check it out. Can’t get on roof yet.



Oh no! Hope it’s not a metal roof.. I love them but they sure are dangerous when you have to get up there!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh, Kathy, if it's not one thing it's another with that house. Speaking of which, did you ever show us the finished fireplace?
> 
> ANd speaking of weather. We had rain all night and this a.m., but now we have blustery wind. Constant wind but every so often BIG bursts of wind. I have plastic wrapped around my front porch and the wind is really doing a number on it. I'm sure by the time I go outside later today it will be torn to shreds. Hopefully no more frost and the plants it was supposed to be protecting will be safe.



I sure hope so! Keeping all those plants protected is a lot of work:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Our roofer is coming tomorrow.
> I put up 3 buckets to catch the drops.
> The water is following a beam because it’s at angle.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> This is dining room side
> View attachment 264990
> 
> 
> Family room & kitchen area
> View attachment 264991
> 
> 
> With it on
> View attachment 264992



Mmmm looks like heaven with a glass of wine


----------



## EllieMay

Well I’m finally at a sitting point this evening. I didn’t work today but had some errands to run. Then I had lunch with my Dad for Valentine’s Day which was very nice. He also brought me a trash bag full of fresh Garden Greens that one of my old friends sent for me.. it was a wonderful surprise and the torts reap the benefits. I made a trip to the Mexican supermarket for dandelions and fresh Ponduces for myself. Then home to work in the new Toretto Garden! Joey and Ally left yesterday so it’s pretty quiet tonight. Daughter is out in the pasture having a bonfire and son is beside me cutting up greens Hubby did leave me a beautiful card and way too many chocolates..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> And there’s the problem!! If I had went to all that trouble to find a pot of gold, the pay out owed is probably way more than is actually there .. that would be my luck!!


Yep, you'd probably find a pot of I.O.U. notes for loans the leprechaun was supposed to pay back!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I do wish you luck and I would never send you ironing... lol... but. .....Poptyping???? What is this??


That would be a microwave oven. I didn't learn that word until I met Lyn!  

For some reason, I want to call it a poppity-ping... but I guess that depends on the sound it makes?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Sweet!!! I see it.. but you should know it’s not a vine.. it is a fig producing outdoor tree



Sorry, I knew that!! 

I really hope this one takes off!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, I miss spoke.


Well, they do look a lot alike until they put out branches and leaves...


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Well I’m finally at a sitting point this evening. I didn’t work today but had some errands to run. Then I had lunch with my Dad for Valentine’s Day which was very nice. He also brought me a trash bag full of fresh Garden Greens that one of my old friends sent for me.. it was a wonderful surprise and the torts reap the benefits. I made a trip to the Mexican supermarket for dandelions and fresh Ponduces for myself. Then home to work in the new Toretto Garden! Joey and Ally left yesterday so it’s pretty quiet tonight. Daughter is out in the pasture having a bonfire and son is beside me cutting up greens Hubby did leave me a beautiful card and way too many chocolates..



That is so sweet you had lunch with your Dad!! That brought tears to my eyes!!


----------



## Momof4

We ordered pizza and loaded the RV for our trip. 
We don’t don’t go big on Valentine’s anymore. Usually it’s dinner out but we were to busy. 
We did open a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Mmmm. That does sound rather scary.


Don't think I could do that ride!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> I just checked the property because a few branches have bent our fencing the last few weeks and I can’t chance my dogs getting out so I usually walk the property and our seasonal creek is in full swing.
> 
> 30 second video.


Dang, you have a flooded place!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> I let the RF out today because they were in all day yesterday. This is a tropical storm so it’s not too cold.
> View attachment 264976
> 
> 
> View attachment 264977


They seem to be enjoying it anyway.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad bad bad Ray. Your wifey is gone so you need to hop along....Ouch!


I figured @Momof4 was doing the setup for the joke. Not sure anyone picked up on my post


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well I’m finally at a sitting point this evening. I didn’t work today but had some errands to run. Then I had lunch with my Dad for Valentine’s Day which was very nice. He also brought me a trash bag full of fresh Garden Greens that one of my old friends sent for me.. it was a wonderful surprise and the torts reap the benefits. I made a trip to the Mexican supermarket for dandelions and fresh Ponduces for myself. Then home to work in the new Toretto Garden! Joey and Ally left yesterday so it’s pretty quiet tonight. Daughter is out in the pasture having a bonfire and son is beside me cutting up greens Hubby did leave me a beautiful card and way too many chocolates..


Greens for Toretto & gang, chocolates for you -- great that everyone had the best for Valentine's.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> And we have a roof leak!
> My husband came home to check it out. Can’t get on roof yet.


_Another_ thing to fix? That's over my head...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Our roofer is coming tomorrow.
> I put up 3 buckets to catch the drops.
> The water is following a beam because it’s at angle.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> This is dining room side
> View attachment 264990
> 
> 
> Family room & kitchen area
> View attachment 264991
> 
> 
> With it on
> View attachment 264992


Beautiful! But why do you have bottles of red where the sign says White?   (just kidding  )


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....lucky day/evening. Wifey had to run out shopping for a few items (including dandelion... for Sully) but on the way she noticed that a road crew was cutting up one of the very ancient red cedar trees that recently blew down in some common/median strip/roadside area near our house. These are big old trees, been here a long time, and occasionally they topple during high wind events.
> 
> _*Comment*: Last year, during one of these high wind events, probably 15 or more blew over and were sadly cut up and hauled away. Beautiful old red cedar. This is when our big pine trees toppled as well creating many hours of cleanup._
> So...we have been watching this one tree...and today was the day. Wifey came home, reported the tree’s status. We popped over and I was able to man handle one really nice hunk of main trunk red cedar. Tomorrow, I’ll pop over and see if they cut the rest up into manageable logs. The sad thing....this ancient wood will end up chipped away on the side of the road...or hauled to a dump. :-(
> 
> I’ll get a pix tomorrow.


It would be good of you to rescue parts of the trunk -- knock on wood. More carving for next winter?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Oh no! Hope it’s not a metal roof.. I love them but they sure are dangerous when you have to get up there!


Especially when they're hot... and tin...


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Happy Friday to all those who celebrate  My own weekend ahead doesn't look horrible for a change: It's winter holiday! No school, courses, lessons for a week after today.

Winter holiday here is aka ski week. It's not easy to ski in Denmark (it's a flat country), but I hear many people are head over _hills_ with ski resorts in Norway and Sweden. I guess we get a week off so that those people can travel to see some real snow.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning Lena. Good morning all!

As in Denmark, next week is a school holiday in most UK schools too. It’s “half term” - a week’s break mid way (ish) between Christmas and Easter. 

I am feeling so much better. The cough is improving rapidly and so is the quality of my sleep. I think. I still have a lot of sleep to catch up on as I feel wiped out - I guess this is the remnants of the bug that has had me in its grips for the last 3 weeks.

Dinner out was at a French restaurant called Otto’s. It’s very traditional and doesn’t go for special Valentine’s menus or any nonsense so we could enjoy the food and wine 

Daughter spent valentine’s night doing voluntary work - rescuing toads  In the spring, toads return to the pond they hatched in to mate, but many are killed crossing roads. The weather is relatively mild at the moment and the toads have started to move. 

At the worst places, volunteers stand by with buckets and grab them then take them over the road. At peak times there can be hundreds of toads in some places.


----------



## JoesMum

Birthday present from my children... complete with puns


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all!
> 
> As in Denmark, next week is a school holiday in most UK schools too. It’s “half term” - a week’s break mid way (ish) between Christmas and Easter.
> 
> I am feeling so much better. The cough is improving rapidly and so is the quality of my sleep. I think. I still have a lot of sleep to catch up on as I feel wiped out - I guess this is the remnants of the bug that has had me in its grips for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Dinner out was at a French restaurant called Otto’s. It’s very traditional and doesn’t go for special Valentine’s menus or any nonsense so we could enjoy the food and wine
> 
> Daughter spent valentine’s night doing voluntary work - rescuing toads  In the spring, toads return to the pond they hatched in to mate, but many are killed crossing roads. The weather is relatively mild at the moment and the toads have started to move.
> 
> At the worst places, volunteers stand by with buckets and grab them then take them over the road. At peak times there can be hundreds of toads in some places.



Glad you’re improving, Linda!

Otto’s — the name — sounds more like you would find sauerkraut there than like a French place. Go figure with these Brits!.. [emoji23]

Did JoesSis get yo kiss any?... [emoji33][emoji33] She’d know an enchanted one if she saw him, right? [emoji848][emoji33][emoji12]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Glad you’re improving, Linda!
> 
> Otto’s — the name — sounds more like you would find sauerkraut there than like a French place. Go figure with these Brits!.. [emoji23]
> 
> Did JoesSis get yo kiss any?... [emoji33][emoji33] She’d know an enchanted one if she saw him, right? [emoji848][emoji33][emoji12]


Otto is from Alsace - an area that has changed hands between Germany and France many times over the centuries. He definitely isn't British 

I did suggest daughter kissed a few, but she says that's frogs. Toads exude foul tasting stuff from their backs when under stress so kissing them isn't a good idea


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Birthday present from my children... complete with puns
> View attachment 265021



Makes one’s heart melt when children know what’s best for their mom! [emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Otto is from Alsace - an area that has changed hands between Germany and France many times over the centuries. He definitely isn't British
> 
> I did suggest daughter kissed a few, but she says that's frogs. Toads exude foul tasting stuff from their backs when under stress so kissing them isn't a good idea



She’s a professional! [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday and that your significant others are spoiling you on Valentine's Day.....something they should do everyday!
> Considering I've done very little except sit and iron I can't believe how quickly the day has gone.
> Ironing is about all I can do at the moment so if you want to send me yours I'll have it back to you by Monday!
> I'd better go and make myself something to eat. I've been living on sandwiches a lot this week but may try and see if I can get something in and out of the poptyping without spilling it this evening,
> Wish me luck!!


Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> And we have a roof leak!
> My husband came home to check it out. Can’t get on roof yet.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you figure out how to do that, I certainly want to know...


I will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I checked out your tortoise's species. Very beautiful... From what I read you have the best environment for the little adorable darling. I was surprised when I saw a Wondering Jew in the 2 plants list. One safe the other toxic. I go through the same thing with a house rabbit and my tortoise. Corn is a low level toxin food for rabbits. I've managed to find 1 type of manufactured food in each category that's safe 1: baby food no corn but has alfalfa. 2: juvenile delinquent food that is timothy but isn't corny. My little Saphire is another story...


And yet I have not been able to find wondering jew here at all.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh, Kathy, if it's not one thing it's another with that house. Speaking of which, did you ever show us the finished fireplace?
> 
> ANd speaking of weather. We had rain all night and this a.m., but now we have blustery wind. Constant wind but every so often BIG bursts of wind. I have plastic wrapped around my front porch and the wind is really doing a number on it. I'm sure by the time I go outside later today it will be torn to shreds. Hopefully no more frost and the plants it was supposed to be protecting will be safe.


Oopsie, Did our wind make it's way to you? Sorry, but if you want, you can send your rain to me as payback.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Our roofer is coming tomorrow.
> I put up 3 buckets to catch the drops.
> The water is following a beam because it’s at angle.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> This is dining room side
> View attachment 264990
> 
> 
> Family room & kitchen area
> View attachment 264991
> 
> 
> With it on
> View attachment 264992


That is gorgeous.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> That would be a microwave oven. I didn't learn that word until I met Lyn!
> 
> For some reason, I want to call it a poppity-ping... but I guess that depends on the sound it makes?



LMAO!!! That’s awesome! I could do poppity-ping... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....lucky day/evening. Wifey had to run out shopping for a few items (including dandelion... for Sully) but on the way she noticed that a road crew was cutting up one of the very ancient red cedar trees that recently blew down in some common/median strip/roadside area near our house. These are big old trees, been here a long time, and occasionally they topple during high wind events.
> 
> _*Comment*: Last year, during one of these high wind events, probably 15 or more blew over and were sadly cut up and hauled away. Beautiful old red cedar. This is when our big pine trees toppled as well creating many hours of cleanup._
> So...we have been watching this one tree...and today was the day. Wifey came home, reported the tree’s status. We popped over and I was able to man handle one really nice hunk of main trunk red cedar. Tomorrow, I’ll pop over and see if they cut the rest up into manageable logs. The sad thing....this ancient wood will end up chipped away on the side of the road...or hauled to a dump. :-(
> 
> I’ll get a pix tomorrow.


That is sad. They should sell it instead and put the proceeds back into the maintenance program.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo got flowers!


Lucky Opo


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That's where I work at. IHOP




I am working at IAMHOPINGMAD for the rest of the day.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Valentine’s dinner here. A nice California red alongside some wonderful mussels in tomato and garlic sauce...with linguini.
> 
> View attachment 264994


Yummyyyy


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> That is so sweet you had lunch with your Dad!! That brought tears to my eyes!!
> 
> View attachment 265017



Valentines has always been reserved for him. It’s just our thing. It was before I married and continues as hubby is usually gone...I’m a big “daddy’s girl”.. lol

I hope you had a perfect valentines too Kathy!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> PS: I forgot to add that I’m hoping to cut this man size “log” into a few chunks that might turn into a few nice cedar bowls. Time will tell.


You could try something like this:


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Happy Friday to all those who celebrate  My own weekend ahead doesn't look horrible for a change: It's winter holiday! No school, courses, lessons for a week after today.
> 
> Winter holiday here is aka ski week. It's not easy to ski in Denmark (it's a flat country), but I hear many people are head over _hills_ with ski resorts in Norway and Sweden. I guess we get a week off so that those people can travel to see some real snow.



My kids are out for 1/2 a day today and full day Monday for Presidents’ Day... we have a spring break coming up which is much more my style as skiing tends to keep my heals over my head[emoji31].. that is one of the few sports that I could not master and completely fail! Enjoy your “not so bad “ weekend Lena!!! [emoji5]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265016


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all!
> 
> As in Denmark, next week is a school holiday in most UK schools too. It’s “half term” - a week’s break mid way (ish) between Christmas and Easter.
> 
> I am feeling so much better. The cough is improving rapidly and so is the quality of my sleep. I think. I still have a lot of sleep to catch up on as I feel wiped out - I guess this is the remnants of the bug that has had me in its grips for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Dinner out was at a French restaurant called Otto’s. It’s very traditional and doesn’t go for special Valentine’s menus or any nonsense so we could enjoy the food and wine
> 
> Daughter spent valentine’s night doing voluntary work - rescuing toads  In the spring, toads return to the pond they hatched in to mate, but many are killed crossing roads. The weather is relatively mild at the moment and the toads have started to move.
> 
> At the worst places, volunteers stand by with buckets and grab them then take them over the road. At peak times there can be hundreds of toads in some places.



Sound like a lovely dinner... and I’m SO envious of your daughters work. I love it when you tell us what she’s up to! good morning Linda!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I figured @Momof4 was doing the setup for the joke. Not sure anyone picked up on my post


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am working at IAMHOPINGMAD for the rest of the day.



Oh no!!! What happened Carol??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> _Another_ thing to fix? That's over my head...



Ouch


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> And yet I have not been able to find wondering jew here at all.




You need to look further East...near the Dead Sea area.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Happy Friday to all those who celebrate  My own weekend ahead doesn't look horrible for a change: It's winter holiday! No school, courses, lessons for a week after today.
> 
> Winter holiday here is aka ski week. It's not easy to ski in Denmark (it's a flat country), but I hear many people are head over _hills_ with ski resorts in Norway and Sweden. I guess we get a week off so that those people can travel to see some real snow.


Good Aftermorning Lena. A week off sounds awesome. Enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all!
> 
> As in Denmark, next week is a school holiday in most UK schools too. It’s “half term” - a week’s break mid way (ish) between Christmas and Easter.
> 
> I am feeling so much better. The cough is improving rapidly and so is the quality of my sleep. I think. I still have a lot of sleep to catch up on as I feel wiped out - I guess this is the remnants of the bug that has had me in its grips for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Dinner out was at a French restaurant called Otto’s. It’s very traditional and doesn’t go for special Valentine’s menus or any nonsense so we could enjoy the food and wine
> 
> Daughter spent valentine’s night doing voluntary work - rescuing toads  In the spring, toads return to the pond they hatched in to mate, but many are killed crossing roads. The weather is relatively mild at the moment and the toads have started to move.
> 
> At the worst places, volunteers stand by with buckets and grab them then take them over the road. At peak times there can be hundreds of toads in some places.


So glad you enjoyed your dinner out. And that you are feeling much better.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Birthday present from my children... complete with puns
> View attachment 265021


 Well done kids. I see the apples don't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning all...a bit overcast this morning, and some wind at 15 mph. BUT, it’s going to be close to 60 F / 15C here today, sooooooo, I’m going to get out on the water closer inland, right near Annapolis. It’s more protected from southerly winds.
Time on the water always calming.....

Good to see more peeps posting. The crud is lifting for Linda and Lena...and Lyn is more settled. Big Ray types half speed. Lots of nasty weather out West USA, flooding n mudslides. Good for tort grass, not good for camping!

Snow in our immediate forecast for tomorrow - but just a dusting.

Just checked - no one moved my new log over night...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! What happened Carol??


Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> It would be good of you to rescue parts of the trunk -- knock on wood. More carving for next winter?



I’m hoping to saw it up into chunks today with the end game being some bowls.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.



Darn......i swear, it’s always something :-(


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> And yet I have not been able to find wondering jew here at all.


Try the desert.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I am working at IAMHOPINGMAD for the rest of the day.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.


How annoying is that?! It happened to me a couple of years ago. I was so angry!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to look further East...near the Dead Sea area.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to look further East...near the Dead Sea area.



Ouch back [emoji85][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn......i swear, it’s always something :-(


I know, right.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How annoying is that?! It happened to me a couple of years ago. I was so angry!


Fortunately my work has camera's. And we more or less know who it is. So hopefully I will not need to go through my insurance. My insurance does not like me, as I have had a few accidents before (all not my fault - from people driving into me) which was why I said I must be a magnet which just draws other cars into driving into my car. At least this time I was not in the car.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.



So sorry to hear. Don’t know why your car is — ahem — a hit with those people. ( 

I really enjoy being able to walk everywhere.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So sorry to hear. Don’t know why your car is — ahem — a hit with those people. (
> 
> I really enjoy being able to walk everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 265024


Whahaha. My work is about 7.5 km away from where I work. And my walking speed is very slow, so I would probably have to leave about 5am to get to work on time. Although if I walked I would miss having to sit in traffic - that would be the upside of it. But it would be a killer walking home, as it is far too hot.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Sorry, I knew that!!
> 
> I really hope this one takes off!!



I love it [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Makes one’s heart melt when children know what’s best for their mom! [emoji8]



That’s adorable [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.



Oh no! I’m so sorry friend!
People can be jerks sometimes [emoji50][emoji20]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday roommates 
[emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry friend!
> People can be jerks sometimes [emoji50][emoji20]


Thank you


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Beautiful! But why do you have bottles of red where the sign says White?   (just kidding  )



Lol!! It’s our last name. I think I was supposed to have the ‘s . It bugs me!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Lol!! It’s our last name. I think I was supposed to have the ‘s . It bugs me!!



I knew it — thanks to the Christmas card exchange! [emoji23]

I don’t think you need an apostrophe — unless, of course, you’d like to emphasize the ownership of the wine. Then it should be: the Whites’... Might be a good idea — just to make sure everyone knows whose reds and whites those are! [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning all...a bit overcast this morning, and some wind at 15 mph. BUT, it’s going to be close to 60 F / 15C here today, sooooooo, I’m going to get out on the water closer inland, right near Annapolis. It’s more protected from southerly winds.
> Time on the water always calming.....
> 
> Good to see more peeps posting. The crud is lifting for Linda and Lena...and Lyn is more settled. Big Ray types half speed. Lots of nasty weather out West USA, flooding n mudslides. Good for tort grass, not good for camping!
> 
> Snow in our immediate forecast for tomorrow - but just a dusting.
> 
> Just checked - no one moved my new log over night...



As always, I’ll be looking forward to today’s pics... your time on the water is always calming for me [emoji16]
Glad no one ran away with your new project.. !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.



Yeap... that will do it. I’m sorry that happened to you! Seems like people have no class now-a-days... [emoji35][emoji35] Someone hit my work truck a few months back and skipped out on me. I was luckily able to use a Glass Handler and pop the dent out... amazing, seeing as how the auto shop quoted me $700 for repairs... People are just shady!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265039



BAHAAAHAAAAHAAA[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Yeap... that will do it. I’m sorry that happened to you! Seems like people have no class now-a-days... [emoji35][emoji35] Someone hit my work truck a few months back and skipped out on me. I was luckily able to use a Glass Handler and pop the dent out... amazing, seeing as how the auto shop quoted me $700 for repairs... People are just shady!



Agreed, people are very shady. I got a side swipe in the parking lot at work and nothing left as far as a note [emoji849][emoji20]
Fortunately, it came out with a lot of buffing and elbow grease. New cars are expensive to repair


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. My work is about 7.5 km away from where I work. And my walking speed is very slow, so I would probably have to leave about 5am to get to work on time. Although if I walked I would miss having to sit in traffic - that would be the upside of it. But it would be a killer walking home, as it is far too hot.


Get a bicycle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the wind didn't do any damage around the outside of the house except for a pot or two that tipped over and a couple chair cushions on the ground. I haven't gone out back yet to look at my neighbor's eucalyptus trees. Those branches are very brittle and break off easily. I'm almost afraid to look. The news last night showed lots of trees that had fallen into the roofs of houses around the city, or out into the streets and taking down power lines. They said the power outages numbered in the thousands.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> As always, I’ll be looking forward to today’s pics... your time on the water is always calming for me [emoji16]
> Glad no one ran away with your new project.. !




Change in plans.... the winds were increasingly gusty by 0900.....sun still hanging hidden. Wifey and I decided a quick AM shopping trip was better use of time.

I did get to go for another drive-by of the cedar logs. Still there, no work crews. So their part might be done. I’ll have to check agsin...be nice if the remainder bits were at least cut in half, or thirds. I guess i can wish...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, just got done with Opo's first of the year morning grazing on a empty stomach. Opo and I loved it.
Here is a question for you all.
If there are some turkey buzzards (I think 13)
circling above my head.
What does that mean?


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Cedar Log Update*

*T*hought that I would add a quick picture or two of the log I picked up yesterday evening. Such rich color and grain - would be such a waste to have it cut up and dumped away by a road maintenance crew.



Nice Chunk of Cedar




That Color!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just got done with Opo's first of the year morning grazing on a empty stomach. Opo and I loved it.
> Here is a question for you all.
> If there are some turkey buzzards (I think 13)
> circling above my head.
> What does that mean?




Id say your wife needs to return back from her cruise. Did you leave your BBQ chicken outside on the grill?

...not completely sure what you mean “first of the year morning grazing on an empty stomach” ?

It’s mid February and whose stomach is empty? Urs? Opos?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Id say your wife needs to return back from her cruise. Did you leave your BBQ chicken outside on the grill?
> 
> ...not completely sure what you mean “first of the year morning grazing on an empty stomach” ?
> 
> It’s mid February and whose stomach is empty? Urs? Opos?


Lol my mother in law and I ate all the chicken. ( how did you know?)
In the morning's it has been to cool for Opo to go outside first thing. Opo wouldn't wait till it was warm enough outside to eat. So he ate inside and when it warmed up. I took him out I wait until it is 65°. Both stomachs.
My mother in law is cooking lunch. Prawns that I bought yesterday on my way home from doctor. Not sure how she will cook them. She is from the Philippines but I know it will be good.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Some of my friends say before I pay to have the backyard fenced in for Opo. 
I should go to Mexico first. 
I guess fencing is cheaper there?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update*
> 
> *T*hought that I would add a quick picture or two of the log I picked up yesterday evening. Such rich color and grain - would be such a waste to have it cut up and dumped away by a road maintenance crew.
> 
> View attachment 265042
> 
> Nice Chunk of Cedar
> 
> 
> View attachment 265043
> 
> That Color!


That last chunk looks like it would make a good table top.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.



That really sucks!! I would be mad too!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I love it [emoji23]



How are your eyes doing? Recovery ok?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.


Aw geez! What a jerk.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update*
> 
> *T*hought that I would add a quick picture or two of the log I picked up yesterday evening. Such rich color and grain - would be such a waste to have it cut up and dumped away by a road maintenance crew.
> 
> View attachment 265042
> 
> Nice Chunk of Cedar
> 
> 
> View attachment 265043
> 
> That Color!



Gorgeous!
I see a side table or cutting boards!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday roommates
> [emoji851]


Thank you! Back to you too. Have you received your calendar? Josh said he mailed it the same day he got my email about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just got done with Opo's first of the year morning grazing on a empty stomach. Opo and I loved it.
> Here is a question for you all.
> If there are some turkey buzzards (I think 13)
> circling above my head.
> What does that mean?


You look like road kill? time to go back to the beauty parlor and this time get more than the mani/pedi!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update*
> 
> *T*hought that I would add a quick picture or two of the log I picked up yesterday evening. Such rich color and grain - would be such a waste to have it cut up and dumped away by a road maintenance crew.
> 
> View attachment 265042
> 
> Nice Chunk of Cedar
> 
> 
> View attachment 265043
> 
> That Color!


You and I are on the same wave length about scrap wood, only I want it for my wood burning stove, not to carve into beautiful things.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> You and I are on the same wave length about scrap wood, only I want it for my wood burning stove, not to carve into beautiful things.




Yeah. If it was any old “junk” tree I wouldnt care - we have tons of dead old wood. But nice old American Red Cedar just tossed and shredded is a real shame.

Going to cut this up into sections I hope for bowls or vases.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's raining and coming down at a pretty good clip. Right when I'm ready to go out and feed, water and care for the outside critters. Misty won't go out when it's raining. I wonder how come dogs can "hold it" for so long and people can't?

My daughter got me an umbrella hat last year, and it works real well, however, it won't stay on my head! I complained it was hard to hold the umbrella, the tortoise food, etc and still administer to the tortoises, so she got me the umbrella hat. I'm going to get it out and see if there's an adjustment to keep it on my head better.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And yet I have not been able to find wondering jew here at all.


Yes. That was Wikipedia information and why I will trust my own instincts and TFO first. But I did get to see some nice pictures of your species. They're really beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining and coming down at a pretty good clip. Right when I'm ready to go out and feed, water and care for the outside critters. Misty won't go out when it's raining. I wonder how come dogs can "hold it" for so long and people can't?
> 
> My daughter got me an umbrella hat last year, and it works real well, however, it won't stay on my head! I complained it was hard to hold the umbrella, the tortoise food, etc and still administer to the tortoises, so she got me the umbrella hat. I'm going to get it out and see if there's an adjustment to keep it on my head better.


My son taught me how to shape a cowboy hat for the same reason. When I lived in the wildlife sanctuary in southwest Florida,(between the wind, heavy rain, and a crazy donkey that would eat umbrellas) that hat was the only umbrella that worked.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> And yet I have not been able to find wondering jew here at all.


I wonder if I wrapped a cutting up in a moist paper towel and mailed it to you in a padded envelope if it would arrive alive enough to get started growing. Do you want to give it a try? We may have to wait until spring. I don't remember if I've seen any growing right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> My son taught me how to shape a cowboy hat for the same reason. When I lived in the wildlife sanctuary in southwest Florida,(between the wind, heavy rain, and a crazy donkey that would eat umbrellas) that hat was the only umbrella that worked.


This umbrella hat is quite big. Big enough to keep my body dry. I'll see if I can get a selfie. . .


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> This umbrella hat is quite big. Big enough to keep my body dry. I'll see if I can get a selfie. . .


I'd love to see it. I'd wear one. If it works it works.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining and coming down at a pretty good clip. Right when I'm ready to go out and feed, water and care for the outside critters. Misty won't go out when it's raining. I wonder how come dogs can "hold it" for so long and people can't?
> 
> My daughter got me an umbrella hat last year, and it works real well, however, it won't stay on my head! I complained it was hard to hold the umbrella, the tortoise food, etc and still administer to the tortoises, so she got me the umbrella hat. I'm going to get it out and see if there's an adjustment to keep it on my head better.




You just need a proper Barbour Women’s Wax Coat... no umbrellas....

https://www.orvis.com/p/barbour-bedale-jacket/8977


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the wind didn't do any damage around the outside of the house except for a pot or two that tipped over and a couple chair cushions on the ground. I haven't gone out back yet to look at my neighbor's eucalyptus trees. Those branches are very brittle and break off easily. I'm almost afraid to look. The news last night showed lots of trees that had fallen into the roofs of houses around the city, or out into the streets and taking down power lines. They said the power outages numbered in the thousands.



Ughhhh... I hate that for them but I’m glad your not among those numbers..!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Change in plans.... the winds were increasingly gusty by 0900.....sun still hanging hidden. Wifey and I decided a quick AM shopping trip was better use of time.
> 
> I did get to go for another drive-by of the cedar logs. Still there, no work crews. So their part might be done. I’ll have to check agsin...be nice if the remainder bits were at least cut in half, or thirds. I guess i can wish...



Cedar pieces are my favorite!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all!
> 
> As in Denmark, next week is a school holiday in most UK schools too. It’s “half term” - a week’s break mid way (ish) between Christmas and Easter.
> 
> I am feeling so much better. The cough is improving rapidly and so is the quality of my sleep. I think. I still have a lot of sleep to catch up on as I feel wiped out - I guess this is the remnants of the bug that has had me in its grips for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Dinner out was at a French restaurant called Otto’s. It’s very traditional and doesn’t go for special Valentine’s menus or any nonsense so we could enjoy the food and wine
> 
> Daughter spent valentine’s night doing voluntary work - rescuing toads  In the spring, toads return to the pond they hatched in to mate, but many are killed crossing roads. The weather is relatively mild at the moment and the toads have started to move.
> 
> At the worst places, volunteers stand by with buckets and grab them then take them over the road. At peak times there can be hundreds of toads in some places.


Wow, I remember doing this with crawfish down south. They cover the whole road. I believe now, you have to go a different was as it is illegal to disturb them, or run them over.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265039


Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> You just need a proper Barbour Women’s Wax Coat... no umbrellas....
> 
> https://www.orvis.com/p/barbour-bedale-jacket/8977


I have a decent slicker (like the Gorton's Fisherman wears), but what about my head? The rain hat I have now drips water down between my collar and neck.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just got done with Opo's first of the year morning grazing on a empty stomach. Opo and I loved it.
> Here is a question for you all.
> If there are some turkey buzzards (I think 13)
> circling above my head.
> What does that mean?



Ummmm... maybe you should wiggle or something???


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> You look like road kill? time to go back to the beauty parlor and this time get more than the mani/pedi!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

I just have to share this. I help my younger 60 year old brother. He is a developmentally disabled, profoundly deaf individual that's enabled to be himself. He must have read somewhere that "real men wear pink". Or just being Joe. He now wears pink reading glasses. He carries a pink umbrella with aqua palm trees and carries his cartoon paintings in a pink canvas art bag. I want his glasses and that umbrella bad.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ummmm... maybe you should wiggle or something???


Amen and soon...hop out of dodge...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 265052


Amazing.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought it sounded like it was raining awfully hard, went to look out the window and it's hailing!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it sounded like it was raining awfully hard, went to look out the window and it's hailing!


Our state has made history this year for how wet it's been. Thank God no hail yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I have a decent slicker (like the Gorton's Fisherman wears), but what about my head? The rain hat I have now drips water down between my collar and neck.



Ogh... they usually have a good hood (detachable). In the wind and rain and carrying things, the last thing you want to fuss with is an ornery umbrella.


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Cedar Tree Update
*
Ok, didnt get kayaking today, but I did get the large log sawed up into a few easier to work with pieces.

*Big Log



Internal Look



Five Easy Pieces



The Internal Heartwood


*
Now i need a plan of attack. I must admit, cedar sawdust smells sooooooo nice.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I just have to share this. I help my younger 60 year old brother. He is a developmentally disabled, profoundly deaf individual that's enabled to be himself. He must have read somewhere that "real men wear pink". Or just being Joe. He now wears pink reading glasses. He carries a pink umbrella with aqua palm trees and carries his cartoon paintings in a pink canvas art bag. I want his glasses and that umbrella bad.



That’s too funny! I have a good friend that’s disabled that way and his heart is so innocent and and thoughts so real!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] the truest friend ever


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Tree Update
> *
> Ok, didnt get kayaking today, but I did get the large log sawed up into a few easier to work with pieces.
> 
> *Big Log
> View attachment 265059
> 
> 
> Internal Look
> View attachment 265060
> 
> 
> Five Easy Pieces
> View attachment 265061
> 
> 
> The Internal Heartwood
> View attachment 265062
> 
> *
> Now i need a plan of attack. I must admit, cedar sawdust smells sooooooo nice.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s too funny! I have a good friend that’s disabled that way and his heart is so innocent and and thoughts so real!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] the truest friend ever


Joe certainly is really Joe. When he came out of his room this morning wearing his pink reading glasses I just about lost it. I did smile but I didn't roll on the floor. I think I might have already talked him into giving me his pink umbrella.lolololol


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Joe certainly is really Joe. When he came out of his room this morning wearing his pink reading glasses I just about lost it. I did smile but I didn't roll on the floor. I think I might have already talked him into giving me his pink umbrella.lolololol



Shame on you!!! Lol... you let him wear his pink with pride [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

My friend Jimmy lives in a nursing home. His mother is 82 and has dimentia. My mother moved her to her house last year so she could look after her. They have always been best friends. She is still able enough to go visit Jimmy every Tuesday and he really looks forward to it. That’s not going to last much longer though:-(. Jimmy does pretty good, his mind is just still very juvenile in a lot of ways. He can play the drums like no-ones business though. Our families are very musical
And we used to all get together and play music.. I miss those days Jimmy is still the life of the party but I love that you made me remember how it used to be I’m only 36 and Jimmy is 10 yrs older than me but it seems a lifetime ago..


----------



## EllieMay

Wouldn’t this be a neat thing to have in your garden?
@Maro2Bear
Hint hint [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all.

I think I need one of Carol’s summary posts to bring me up to speed on what has happened to whom since the new year. I am feeling very out of touch.

Today I will be getting my birthday present from JoesDad. We are going to Marlow in Buckinghamshire - on the River Thames to the West of London - where we will be having dinner at the Hand & Flowers, a pub run by chef Tom Kerridge who has 2 Michelin Stars. This isn’t your standard pub, or your posh and pretentious Michelin starred restaurant either, so it should be good. 

JoesDad told me that he booked it nearly a year ago and has been quietly panicking through my chest infection that I wouldn’t be well enough to go. Thank goodness that I am.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update*
> 
> *T*hought that I would add a quick picture or two of the log I picked up yesterday evening. Such rich color and grain - would be such a waste to have it cut up and dumped away by a road maintenance crew.
> 
> View attachment 265042
> 
> Nice Chunk of Cedar
> 
> 
> View attachment 265043
> 
> That Color!



It is beautiful. Turn it into a coffee table. This type of furniture/ home decor is huge in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I see a side table or cutting boards!



Snap!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Cedar pieces are my favorite!!!!



You eat them??


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265063



How cool they are! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I think I need one of Carol’s summary posts to bring me up to speed on what has happened to whom since the new year. I am feeling very out of touch.
> 
> Today I will be getting my birthday present from JoesDad. We are going to Marlow in Buckinghamshire - on the River Thames to the West of London - where we will be having dinner at the Hand & Flowers, a pub run by chef Tom Kerridge who has 2 Michelin Stars. This isn’t your standard pub, or your posh and pretentious Michelin starred restaurant either, so it should be good.
> 
> JoesDad told me that he booked it nearly a year ago and has been quietly panicking through my chest infection that I wouldn’t be well enough to go. Thank goodness that I am.



I’m glad you are well enough to go! Looking forward to your report or even pictures if you can. 

It’s restaurant week here starting today, and we’re going for lunch to our favorite New Nordic place in the neighborhood. It’s a three-course menu of only local and seasonal ingredients. I’ve loved everything I tasted in Moehr so far, so I’m looking forward to it. 

I’d also love a quick summary post...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I think I need one of Carol’s summary posts to bring me up to speed on what has happened to whom since the new year. I am feeling very out of touch.
> 
> Today I will be getting my birthday present from JoesDad. We are going to Marlow in Buckinghamshire - on the River Thames to the West of London - where we will be having dinner at the Hand & Flowers, a pub run by chef Tom Kerridge who has 2 Michelin Stars. This isn’t your standard pub, or your posh and pretentious Michelin starred restaurant either, so it should be good.
> 
> JoesDad told me that he booked it nearly a year ago and has been quietly panicking through my chest infection that I wouldn’t be well enough to go. Thank goodness that I am.



That’s is so amazingly sweet. What foresight from Joesdad! Can’t wait to see pics. Enjoy!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> You eat them??



Of course not!!! I meant that if I were looking for any kind of furniture or decor, I favor the cedar. The colors are rich and I love the smell.. People here use a lot of pine and it’s much easier to come by. Less expensive too


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ladies... it’s only 4am here and I hate that I’m awake.. on a Saturday no less.... I’m going back to bed I hope! This way I can “Good Morning” again in a few hours.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It’s restaurant week here starting today, and we’re going for lunch to our favorite New Nordic place in the neighborhood. It’s a three-course menu of only local and seasonal ingredients. I’ve loved everything I tasted in Moehr so far, so I’m looking forward to it.



Ooh that sounds good!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265039


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yeap... that will do it. I’m sorry that happened to you! Seems like people have no class now-a-days... [emoji35][emoji35] Someone hit my work truck a few months back and skipped out on me. I was luckily able to use a Glass Handler and pop the dent out... amazing, seeing as how the auto shop quoted me $700 for repairs... People are just shady!


I agree. The world has very few honest people nowadays.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Agreed, people are very shady. I got a side swipe in the parking lot at work and nothing left as far as a note [emoji849][emoji20]
> Fortunately, it came out with a lot of buffing and elbow grease. New cars are expensive to repair


That is basically what happened to me. We know more or less who did thanks to the cameras at work, except yesterday at home time they were checking my car and were trying to convince me that it was not them. So it will be back to the cameras on Monday to prove or disprove their involvement.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Get a bicycle.


I did ride to work before my back problem. But cannot do it anymore as the seat would put to much pressure where my fusion is.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the wind didn't do any damage around the outside of the house except for a pot or two that tipped over and a couple chair cushions on the ground. I haven't gone out back yet to look at my neighbor's eucalyptus trees. Those branches are very brittle and break off easily. I'm almost afraid to look. The news last night showed lots of trees that had fallen into the roofs of houses around the city, or out into the streets and taking down power lines. They said the power outages numbered in the thousands.


Thank goodness you are okay and just a pot or two went. So sorry about those thousands who are without power. I hope they can get it all back up and running soon.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just got done with Opo's first of the year morning grazing on a empty stomach. Opo and I loved it.
> Here is a question for you all.
> If there are some turkey buzzards (I think 13)
> circling above my head.
> What does that mean?


It means that your horse with no name and you will need to lower your cowboy hats, take out your pistols and start defending yourselves. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update*
> 
> *T*hought that I would add a quick picture or two of the log I picked up yesterday evening. Such rich color and grain - would be such a waste to have it cut up and dumped away by a road maintenance crew.
> 
> View attachment 265042
> 
> Nice Chunk of Cedar
> 
> 
> View attachment 265043
> 
> That Color!


That is gorgeous. It looks like the same wood in the pic I sent to you. And just about the right size too. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Lol my mother in law and I ate all the chicken. ( how did you know?)
> In the morning's it has been to cool for Opo to go outside first thing. Opo wouldn't wait till it was warm enough outside to eat. So he ate inside and when it warmed up. I took him out I wait until it is 65°. Both stomachs.
> My mother in law is cooking lunch. Prawns that I bought yesterday on my way home from doctor. Not sure how she will cook them. She is from the Philippines but I know it will be good.


Ooo, sounds yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Some of my friends say before I pay to have the backyard fenced in for Opo.
> I should go to Mexico first.
> I guess fencing is cheaper there?????


Is that why someone wants them to fund a certain wall? Sorry, not sure if I am allowed to say that, but I could not resist.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I see a side table or cutting boards!


Or place mats. I wanted to post the pic of place mats I had but could not find it. Found these ideas instead.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You look like road kill? time to go back to the beauty parlor and this time get more than the mani/pedi!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. If it was any old “junk” tree I wouldnt care - we have tons of dead old wood. But nice old American Red Cedar just tossed and shredded is a real shame.
> 
> Going to cut this up into sections I hope for bowls or vases.


Can you use wood for vases?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining and coming down at a pretty good clip. Right when I'm ready to go out and feed, water and care for the outside critters. Misty won't go out when it's raining. I wonder how come dogs can "hold it" for so long and people can't?
> 
> My daughter got me an umbrella hat last year, and it works real well, however, it won't stay on my head! I complained it was hard to hold the umbrella, the tortoise food, etc and still administer to the tortoises, so she got me the umbrella hat. I'm going to get it out and see if there's an adjustment to keep it on my head better.


Tie it down with a ribbon.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes. That was Wikipedia information and why I will trust my own instincts and TFO first. But I did get to see some nice pictures of your species. They're really beautiful.


Thank you. I think so too. [emoji4] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My son taught me how to shape a cowboy hat for the same reason. When I lived in the wildlife sanctuary in southwest Florida,(between the wind, heavy rain, and a crazy donkey that would eat umbrellas) that hat was the only umbrella that worked.


Sounds interesting. And lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder if I wrapped a cutting up in a moist paper towel and mailed it to you in a padded envelope if it would arrive alive enough to get started growing. Do you want to give it a try? We may have to wait until spring. I don't remember if I've seen any growing right now.


I would live to try. But I would feel terrible if you spent all that money only for it to arrive dead because of taking so long to arrive. I have found out that it is also called inchplant. So I will carry on looking. It is not a train smash if I don't get it. There are other plants that work as well.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Or place mats. I wanted to post the pic of place mats I had but could not find it. Found these ideas instead.
> View attachment 265110
> View attachment 265111
> View attachment 265112
> View attachment 265113
> View attachment 265114
> View attachment 265115



Those are all super cool! I put 2 giant oak stumps in Torettos garden for sitting but I don’t have the skills to make them into something nice:-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265087
> 
> 
> Wouldn’t this be a neat thing to have in your garden?
> @Maro2Bear
> Hint hint [emoji16]



Ogh, great.... more ideas! Haaaaa.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 265052


That is perfect. Lots of clips and a ribbon or two should keep it on. Although you would need a rather long ribbon unless you can manage to tie the ribbon to the part that is sitting on your head. Maybe sow the ribbon on.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I just have to share this. I help my younger 60 year old brother. He is a developmentally disabled, profoundly deaf individual that's enabled to be himself. He must have read somewhere that "real men wear pink". Or just being Joe. He now wears pink reading glasses. He carries a pink umbrella with aqua palm trees and carries his cartoon paintings in a pink canvas art bag. I want his glasses and that umbrella bad.


Whahaha. You are going to have to get your own.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it sounded like it was raining awfully hard, went to look out the window and it's hailing!


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I’m glad you are well enough to go! Looking forward to your report or even pictures if you can.
> 
> It’s restaurant week here starting today, and we’re going for lunch to our favorite New Nordic place in the neighborhood. It’s a three-course menu of only local and seasonal ingredients. I’ve loved everything I tasted in Moehr so far, so I’m looking forward to it.
> 
> I’d also love a quick summary post...




I’m envisioning lots of seafood - berries, herbs, wild caught salmon, mussels in garlic butter.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Is that why someone wants them to fund a certain wall? Sorry, not sure if I am allowed to say that, but I could not resist.


I think I stepped to close to the line also. 
Sorry to the CDR crew.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Tree Update
> *
> Ok, didnt get kayaking today, but I did get the large log sawed up into a few easier to work with pieces.
> 
> *Big Log
> View attachment 265059
> 
> 
> Internal Look
> View attachment 265060
> 
> 
> Five Easy Pieces
> View attachment 265061
> 
> 
> The Internal Heartwood
> View attachment 265062
> 
> *
> Now i need a plan of attack. I must admit, cedar sawdust smells sooooooo nice.


I LLLOOOOOOVVE wood. I am so jealous right now. Although I would not be able to do it justice like you do. Can't wait to see what reveals itself in the wood and from your talent.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265063


Heather have I told you how much I love your place. When I win the powerball I am definitely coming to visit.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Joe certainly is really Joe. When he came out of his room this morning wearing his pink reading glasses I just about lost it. I did smile but I didn't roll on the floor. I think I might have already talked him into giving me his pink umbrella.lolololol


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Shame on you!!! Lol... you let him wear his pink with pride [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My friend Jimmy lives in a nursing home. His mother is 82 and has dimentia. My mother moved her to her house last year so she could look after her. They have always been best friends. She is still able enough to go visit Jimmy every Tuesday and he really looks forward to it. That’s not going to last much longer though:-(. Jimmy does pretty good, his mind is just still very juvenile in a lot of ways. He can play the drums like no-ones business though. Our families are very musical
> And we used to all get together and play music.. I miss those days Jimmy is still the life of the party but I love that you made me remember how it used to be I’m only 36 and Jimmy is 10 yrs older than me but it seems a lifetime ago..


What a beautiful story. Love it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Can you use wood for vases?



Yes... there are all kinds of wooden vases being turned.. https://www.etsy.com/listing/629227...MIm6D-1K3A4AIVEMDICh0uRgjEEAQYICABEgLg2_D_BwE

Thats also why it’s hard to sell .. lots of ppl out there doing it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265087
> 
> 
> Wouldn’t this be a neat thing to have in your garden?
> @Maro2Bear
> Hint hint [emoji16]


I love that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I think I need one of Carol’s summary posts to bring me up to speed on what has happened to whom since the new year. I am feeling very out of touch.
> 
> Today I will be getting my birthday present from JoesDad. We are going to Marlow in Buckinghamshire - on the River Thames to the West of London - where we will be having dinner at the Hand & Flowers, a pub run by chef Tom Kerridge who has 2 Michelin Stars. This isn’t your standard pub, or your posh and pretentious Michelin starred restaurant either, so it should be good.
> 
> JoesDad told me that he booked it nearly a year ago and has been quietly panicking through my chest infection that I wouldn’t be well enough to go. Thank goodness that I am.


Whahaha. I can just imagine JoesDad sweating it out.

I will have to give the summary some thought. This year my Brain seems to have gone on the blink or its not come back from holiday yet.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It is beautiful. Turn it into a coffee table. This type of furniture/ home decor is huge in Denmark.
> 
> View attachment 265109


Everytime I visit my brother on the farm and see these big tree trunks laying on the side of the road I am tempted to pick a few up and make a table like that. The problem is, is that I love BIG things but my house is too small. [emoji20] [emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ladies... it’s only 4am here and I hate that I’m awake.. on a Saturday no less.... I’m going back to bed I hope! This way I can “Good Morning” again in a few hours.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] 4am [emoji33] [emoji33] way too early for me.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Those are all super cool! I put 2 giant oak stumps in Torettos garden for sitting but I don’t have the skills to make them into something nice:-(


Neither do I. But I love trying. When I have more time available I may try my hand at.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265116


You too Heather.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Heather have I told you how much I love your place. When I win the powerball I am definitely coming to visit.



I would sure take you! Make sure you pack up the whole family and plan to stay a while. I may leave it with you and move on [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Neither do I. But I love trying. When I have more time available I may try my hand at.



I wouldn’t even know where to start! And those things are HEAVY! Joey brought them up with the tractor for me and it was all I could do to position them exactly where I wanted...They are great natural seats as they are and perfect for a garden but I can’t help but think how much “more” they could be if I just had a sliver of Marks talent[emoji20]...


----------



## CarolM

Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.

It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.

Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.

Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.

Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring. 

Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up. 

Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.

Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33] 

Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.

Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.

Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.

Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.

And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
Posts for us. Some of them are really good. 

Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.

Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.

Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more. 


We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.

Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.

Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often. 

The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows. 

The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)

The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate. 

The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.

The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.

I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .

If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I stepped to close to the line also.
> Sorry to the CDR crew.


[emoji23] [emoji23] took me a moment but I eventually got it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes... there are all kinds of wooden vases being turned.. https://www.etsy.com/listing/629227...MIm6D-1K3A4AIVEMDICh0uRgjEEAQYICABEgLg2_D_BwE
> 
> Thats also why it’s hard to sell .. lots of ppl out there doing it.


They are very beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I would sure take you! Make sure you pack up the whole family and plan to stay a while. I may leave it with you and move on [emoji16]


[emoji23] [emoji23] Torts too?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I wouldn’t even know where to start! And those things are HEAVY! Joey brought them up with the tractor for me and it was all I could do to position them exactly where I wanted...They are great natural seats as they are and perfect for a garden but I can’t help but think how much “more” they could be if I just had a sliver of Marks talent[emoji20]...


I know. I feel your pain.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.
> 
> It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.
> 
> Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.
> 
> Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.
> 
> Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring.
> 
> Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up.
> 
> Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.
> 
> Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33]
> 
> Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.
> 
> Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.
> 
> Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.
> 
> Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.
> 
> And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
> Posts for us. Some of them are really good.
> 
> Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.
> 
> Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.
> 
> Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more.
> 
> 
> We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.
> 
> Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.
> 
> Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often.
> 
> The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows.
> 
> The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)
> 
> The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.
> 
> The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.
> 
> I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .
> 
> If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.



It’s amazing how you do that!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] Torts too?



Better not show up without them!!!
[emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is that why someone wants them to fund a certain wall? Sorry, not sure if I am allowed to say that, but I could not resist.


Oh. . . now I get it! I didn't understand Ray's comment before.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I would live to try. But I would feel terrible if you spent all that money only for it to arrive dead because of taking so long to arrive. I have found out that it is also called inchplant. So I will carry on looking. It is not a train smash if I don't get it. There are other plants that work as well.


Look under "tradescantia."


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.
> 
> It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.
> 
> Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.
> 
> Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.
> 
> Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring.
> 
> Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up.
> 
> Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.
> 
> Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33]
> 
> Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.
> 
> Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.
> 
> Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.
> 
> Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.
> 
> And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
> Posts for us. Some of them are really good.
> 
> Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.
> 
> Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.
> 
> Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more.
> 
> 
> We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.
> 
> Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.
> 
> Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often.
> 
> The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows.
> 
> The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)
> 
> The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.
> 
> The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.
> 
> I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .
> 
> If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.


That was great!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s amazing how you do that!!


Aww. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Better not show up without them!!!
> [emoji6]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That was great!!!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Look under "tradescantia."


Thank you. Will look that up.


----------



## Yvonne G

The weather person told us yesterday that we will be having lots of steady rain today, so I had it all planned out that I would clean my bedroom (I live in my bedroom and so does my stinky dog) today. I've done my outdoor chores and have come back in the house, built a fire and am ready to start on my room. I glance out the window and, what the heck? The sun is shining! Oh well, my room stinks and it needs to be cleaned. Thursday when at the store I saw that Febreeze makes a freshener with the Gain scent. How many of you LOVE the scent of Gain? So I'll clean my room, vacuum it well and spray everything with Gain. Now if I can just stick to my guns. I hate housework!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Sounds interesting. And lots of fun.


Yes it was interesting and so much fun. When you hear the news about wild animals it's usually horror stories. And yes! It can be dangerous but there's a lot more stories that you hardly ever hear about. It changed my whole perception of animals. Domestic dogs bite too given the right circumstances.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the wind didn't do any damage around the outside of the house except for a pot or two that tipped over and a couple chair cushions on the ground. I haven't gone out back yet to look at my neighbor's eucalyptus trees. Those branches are very brittle and break off easily. I'm almost afraid to look. The news last night showed lots of trees that had fallen into the roofs of houses around the city, or out into the streets and taking down power lines. They said the power outages numbered in the thousands.



I’m glad you’re ok.
That’s why I don’t like that type of tree, they are so brittle and messy. I thought my pine tree was a pain [emoji849]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> How are your eyes doing? Recovery ok?



They are doing as well as expected. The nerve block has started to wear off and the dilation is going away. I have to wear a patch over my right eye to stop the double vision


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Cedar pieces are my favorite!!!!



Mine too!


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265087
> 
> 
> Wouldn’t this be a neat thing to have in your garden?
> @Maro2Bear
> Hint hint [emoji16]



Me too! [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is perfect. Lots of clips and a ribbon or two should keep it on. Although you would need a rather long ribbon unless you can manage to tie the ribbon to the part that is sitting on your head. Maybe sow the ribbon on.


I was thinking that too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> It is beautiful. Turn it into a coffee table. This type of furniture/ home decor is huge in Denmark.
> 
> View attachment 265109



Wow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday roommates [emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Shame on you!!! Lol... you let him wear his pink with pride [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My friend Jimmy lives in a nursing home. His mother is 82 and has dimentia. My mother moved her to her house last year so she could look after her. They have always been best friends. She is still able enough to go visit Jimmy every Tuesday and he really looks forward to it. That’s not going to last much longer though:-(. Jimmy does pretty good, his mind is just still very juvenile in a lot of ways. He can play the drums like no-ones business though. Our families are very musical
> And we used to all get together and play music.. I miss those days Jimmy is still the life of the party but I love that you made me remember how it used to be I’m only 36 and Jimmy is 10 yrs older than me but it seems a lifetime ago..


Yep you're right but he will get tired of it. He keeps me laughing though...so who's helping who?


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265127


They probably can't spell soap correctly.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I do wish you luck and I would never send you ironing... lol... but. .....Poptyping???? What is this??


It's a Welsh term for a microwave oven - not a direct translation but popty = oven, and ping is the sound it makes, so a ping oven. My favourite kitchen appliance!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Especially when they're hot... and tin...


....and a cat!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> They are doing as well as expected. The nerve block has started to wear off and the dilation is going away. I have to wear a patch over my right eye to stop the double vision


So you'll be off work for a while?


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> They are doing as well as expected. The nerve block has started to wear off and the dilation is going away. I have to wear a patch over my right eye to stop the double vision


That's good to hear.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lena. Good morning all!
> 
> As in Denmark, next week is a school holiday in most UK schools too. It’s “half term” - a week’s break mid way (ish) between Christmas and Easter.
> 
> I am feeling so much better. The cough is improving rapidly and so is the quality of my sleep. I think. I still have a lot of sleep to catch up on as I feel wiped out - I guess this is the remnants of the bug that has had me in its grips for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Dinner out was at a French restaurant called Otto’s. It’s very traditional and doesn’t go for special Valentine’s menus or any nonsense so we could enjoy the food and wine
> 
> Daughter spent valentine’s night doing voluntary work - rescuing toads  In the spring, toads return to the pond they hatched in to mate, but many are killed crossing roads. The weather is relatively mild at the moment and the toads have started to move.
> 
> At the worst places, volunteers stand by with buckets and grab them then take them over the road. At peak times there can be hundreds of toads in some places.


So pleased you are feeling better Linda, carry on resting though to catch up with some much needed rest.
My sister does toad and frog patrols in her village too armed with a bucket to help move them off the roads.
Some areas here on busy bends have placed barriers which are closely monitored, The toads and there frogs gather but can't cross until they are carried over. 
I love to see them but I'm not sure I could pick them up, although I used to think that about slow worms but I managed to move 70ish of them.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Someone has damaged my passenger side back bumper by the wheel and driven off without leaving details or letting me know. Just very angry at the moment. As I seem to be a magnet for people to damage my cars . I give up. I told hubby I don't want a car anymore. I will catch a bus and he can drop the kids off. He said no.


Sorry to hear that Carol.
People like that make me mad too.
Any cctv in area?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> The weather person told us yesterday that we will be having lots of steady rain today, so I had it all planned out that I would clean my bedroom (I live in my bedroom and so does my stinky dog) today. I've done my outdoor chores and have come back in the house, built a fire and am ready to start on my room. I glance out the window and, what the heck? The sun is shining! Oh well, my room stinks and it needs to be cleaned. Thursday when at the store I saw that Febreeze makes a freshener with the Gain scent. How many of you LOVE the scent of Gain? So I'll clean my room, vacuum it well and spray everything with Gain. Now if I can just stick to my guns. I hate housework!


I love Febreeze. My last one was pine but my latest is called Shimmer. It kind of smells like spring flowers. I'd rather play with animals too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Fortunately my work has camera's. And we more or less know who it is. So hopefully I will not need to go through my insurance. My insurance does not like me, as I have had a few accidents before (all not my fault - from people driving into me) which was why I said I must be a magnet which just draws other cars into driving into my car. At least this time I was not in the car.


Ignore my last post - glad you caught the culprit!
If there's any problem with him/her tell them the police wouldn't be too happy about him/her leaving the scene of an accident!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. My work is about 7.5 km away from where I work. And my walking speed is very slow, so I would probably have to leave about 5am to get to work on time. Although if I walked I would miss having to sit in traffic - that would be the upside of it. But it would be a killer walking home, as it is far too hot.


....take it from me walking along roads can be dangerous too!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265035


...that's just what my house looks like at the moment with chairs for me to kneel on all over the place.
At least they're not stacked on the table though!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> So pleased you are feeling better Linda, carry on resting though to catch up with some much needed rest.
> My sister does toad and frog patrols in her village too armed with a bucket to help move them off the roads.
> Some areas here on busy bends have placed barriers which are closely monitored, The toads and there frogs gather but can't cross until they are carried over.
> I love to see them but I'm not sure I could pick them up, although I used to think that about slow worms but I managed to move 70ish of them.


That's so neat! I wish that was as important in our country.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining and coming down at a pretty good clip. Right when I'm ready to go out and feed, water and care for the outside critters. Misty won't go out when it's raining. I wonder how come dogs can "hold it" for so long and people can't?
> 
> My daughter got me an umbrella hat last year, and it works real well, however, it won't stay on my head! I complained it was hard to hold the umbrella, the tortoise food, etc and still administer to the tortoises, so she got me the umbrella hat. I'm going to get it out and see if there's an adjustment to keep it on my head better.


Can you add some elastic or ribbons to tie under your chin?
Stay dry!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 265052


That is a big hat - I was expecting something smaller!
Be careful you don't get carried off by the wind - like Mary Poppins!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.
> 
> It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.
> 
> Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.
> 
> Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.
> 
> Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring.
> 
> Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up.
> 
> Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.
> 
> Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33]
> 
> Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.
> 
> Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.
> 
> Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.
> 
> Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.
> 
> And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
> Posts for us. Some of them are really good.
> 
> Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.
> 
> Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.
> 
> Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more.
> 
> 
> We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.
> 
> Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.
> 
> Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often.
> 
> The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows.
> 
> The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)
> 
> The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.
> 
> The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.
> 
> I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .
> 
> If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.



Just perfect. Thank you so much Carol [emoji177]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I think I need one of Carol’s summary posts to bring me up to speed on what has happened to whom since the new year. I am feeling very out of touch.
> 
> Today I will be getting my birthday present from JoesDad. We are going to Marlow in Buckinghamshire - on the River Thames to the West of London - where we will be having dinner at the Hand & Flowers, a pub run by chef Tom Kerridge who has 2 Michelin Stars. This isn’t your standard pub, or your posh and pretentious Michelin starred restaurant either, so it should be good.
> 
> JoesDad told me that he booked it nearly a year ago and has been quietly panicking through my chest infection that I wouldn’t be well enough to go. Thank goodness that I am.


I like watching Tom Kerridge on TV he seems a pretty down to earth bloke and he has done so well with his weight loss!
I never try any of his recipes of course. I also have loads of cookery books and I just like looking at the pictures in those too.
Enjoy your special meal!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Tie it down with a ribbon.


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.
> 
> It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.
> 
> Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.
> 
> Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.
> 
> Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring.
> 
> Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up.
> 
> Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.
> 
> Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33]
> 
> Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.
> 
> Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.
> 
> Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.
> 
> Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.
> 
> And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
> Posts for us. Some of them are really good.
> 
> Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.
> 
> Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.
> 
> Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more.
> 
> 
> We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.
> 
> Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.
> 
> Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often.
> 
> The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows.
> 
> The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)
> 
> The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.
> 
> The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.
> 
> I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .
> 
> If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.


You deserve a medal Carol!!
Well done for remembering all that!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ladies... it’s only 4am here and I hate that I’m awake.. on a Saturday no less.... I’m going back to bed I hope! This way I can “Good Morning” again in a few hours.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hope you were able to go back to bed!  4am is inhumane!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Just perfect. Thank you so much Carol [emoji177]


I know, huh? I don't know how she does that!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah. . . my room is all done. It smells so good in there! And I found a package of scented wax that you put into a light bulb type diffuser. I put one of the squares into a folded up piece of foil and placed the foil on the lid of the cast iron tea pot that sits on my wood stove. It's melting and making the rest of the house smell good too! Tomorrow I'll clean another room. My out of town guest will be coming next week-end.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265116



That’s two hours later, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m envisioning lots of seafood - berries, herbs, wild caught salmon, mussels in garlic butter.



A pretty good guess!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday roommates [emoji41]
> View attachment 265126



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]LMAO


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
Hope everyone is having a good Saturday.
My hospital appointment was fine.
One doc still wasn't happy that the infection in the small wound had cleared up, but his boss said it would be OK.
I have another new plaster which feels pretty uncomfortable compared to the last 2 - it feels like the soft dressings under the plaster have bunched up and are pressing into my heel and the bottom of my foot. 
They don't want to see me for 3 weeks and I am hoping the next time I go the xray will be fine and they will give me a boot and let me start weight bearing.
I may have to go back to get the cast checked though as the last thing I want is pressure sores as well, but I'll see how it feels by Monday.

Lola has been refusing to come out of his hide and eat the past 2 days, but he seems OK and keeping his beady eyes on me when I go near. 
My nephew hasn't been down today so I haven't tried to lift Lola out for a soak, that will be first thing on the list for the morning when I have help.
Lola thinks my cast with my toes sticking out is some strange type of tortoise and when he was out the floor other day he kept trying to barge it - maybe that's why he won't come out now!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I would sure take you! Make sure you pack up the whole family and plan to stay a while. I may leave it with you and move on [emoji16]



Good idea...we could use a trusted house/tort sitter a few times/year. House comes with one nice Sully, close to cultural sights in Washington DC, Baltimore, Annapolis, metro access, Marylands Eastern Shore and the “ocean” is not too far away.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.
> 
> It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.
> 
> Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.
> 
> Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.
> 
> Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring.
> 
> Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up.
> 
> Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.
> 
> Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33]
> 
> Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.
> 
> Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.
> 
> Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.
> 
> Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.
> 
> And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
> Posts for us. Some of them are really good.
> 
> Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.
> 
> Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.
> 
> Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more.
> 
> 
> We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.
> 
> Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.
> 
> Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often.
> 
> The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows.
> 
> The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)
> 
> The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.
> 
> The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.
> 
> I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .
> 
> If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.



Wow, Carol! Have I already told you how amazing you are?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.
> 
> It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.
> 
> Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.
> 
> Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.
> 
> Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring.
> 
> Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up.
> 
> Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.
> 
> Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33]
> 
> Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.
> 
> Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.
> 
> Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.
> 
> Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.
> 
> And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
> Posts for us. Some of them are really good.
> 
> Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.
> 
> Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.
> 
> Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more.
> 
> 
> We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.
> 
> Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.
> 
> Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often.
> 
> The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows.
> 
> The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)
> 
> The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.
> 
> The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.
> 
> I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .
> 
> If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.



Nice recap. You missed the giant pot of gold i dug up.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hope you were able to go back to bed!  4am is inhumane!



I did get a couple more hours in! My body is predicting daylight savings time a bit early [emoji35]


----------



## Maro2Bear

The highly paid weather team...early this week was forecasting up to 3 inches of snow for our area today.....then not much......then it changed to maybe just rain. This morning. Ogh, the storm is south of here...no snow, no rain, just overcast cloudy conditions. Right now it is full SUN and blue sky.

We went for an early hike/walk to our local refuge. Hardly any wildlife active. I guess too nice. All the snow and ice have melted - Spring could be around the corner.

A few of the standard spots that I always take pix of....and a sign for the Forum.







Pix three, the small water area is exactly the type of boggy area where I expect Box turtles to hang about. Woodsy, overgrown, wet..lots of cover.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The highly paid weather team...early this week was forecasting up to 3 inches of snow for our area today.....then not much......then it changed to maybe just rain. This morning. Ogh, the storm is south of here...no snow, no rain, just overcast cloudy conditions. Right now it is full SUN and blue sky.
> 
> We went for an early hike/walk to our local refuge. Hardly any wildlife active. I guess too nice. All the snow and ice have melted - Spring could be around the corner.
> 
> A few of the standard spots that I always take pix of....and a sign for the Forum.
> 
> View attachment 265128
> View attachment 265129
> View attachment 265130
> View attachment 265131
> 
> 
> Pix three, the small water area is exactly the type of boggy area where I expect Box turtles to hang about. Woodsy, overgrown, wet..lots of cover.



Do boxies hibernate?

The word Xing looks perfectly Chinese to me [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

So, Dining Week 2019. Restaurant Moehr showcasing New Nordic cuisine in Roskilde. 

The first course, similar to Mark’s prediction, is a mosaic of lightly salted cod, served ice cold with a “snow” of horse radish and apple vinaigrette on the side. 




I dove into my main course — grilled beef with glazed beetroot and mustard seeds, topped with foamed brown butter cream — before I remembered to take a picture. Here’s daughter’s dish:




And to finish our three-course winter menu, here’s parsley ice cream in warm white chocolate with bits of dark chocolate and cucumber pops as a surprise element. 




Daughter loved the dessert, apart from the cucumber element.  The appetizer didn’t appeal to her at all, and the main course only partly. I don’t know why she acted like a six-year-old this time. ‍[emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Do boxies hibernate?
> 
> The word Xing looks perfectly Chinese to me [emoji85][emoji23]



Yep, Box turtles sure do hibernate. Once Spring temps arrive late April / early May box turtles climb up and out from their deep frozen Winter’s nap. I’m sure they are dug way down in the mud, boggy areas...just waiting for Springtime temps. I’m sure these 65F dsys really fool with their internal core temps and desires...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Was out working with the cedar logs...seeing what works. The wonderful aroma....thought I would light some up and let our house enjoy too..





Can you SMELL the cedar!?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You deserve a medal Carol!!
> Well done for remembering all that!!


Noel is probably the pirate and Ray has crossed a t or two...I think a pink handbag is in order cause I'm trying to not die laughing. I'm so glad you're home.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> ...that's just what my house looks like at the moment with chairs for me to kneel on all over the place.
> At least they're not stacked on the table though!!


I live in a zoo with critters. My brother is the biggest one...sooo...our home looks a bit unconventional. Ask me if I care.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Was out working with the cedar logs...seeing what works. The wonderful aroma....thought I would light some up and let our house enjoy too..
> 
> View attachment 265137
> View attachment 265138
> 
> 
> Can you SMELL the cedar!?


Almost! The scraps sound amazing especially with that beautiful tiny fire pit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Almost! The scraps sound amazing especially with that beautiful tiny fire pit.



That mini “fire pit” is an incense burner I picked up in Riyadh a few years ago. We have a few different types, but these open ones lend themselves to a good burn.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I did get a couple more hours in! My body is predicting daylight savings time a bit early [emoji35]


I must be dislexic cause I keep forgetting which daylight savings time I like best. I know it's not a senior moment because I've never been able to figure it out.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> That mini “fire pit” is an incense burner I picked up in Riyadh a few years ago. We have a few different types, but these open ones lend themselves to a good burn.


I figured it was...but it's really neat looking...and such a nice way to use your tiny scraps. I love the smell of wood too.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Was out working with the cedar logs...seeing what works. The wonderful aroma....thought I would light some up and let our house enjoy too..
> 
> View attachment 265137
> View attachment 265138
> 
> 
> Can you SMELL the cedar!?



Ooooooh I’m jealous!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I live in a zoo with critters. My brother is the biggest one...sooo...our home looks a bit unconventional. Ask me if I care.



Unconventional = happy!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Unconventional = happy!!!


Yep+


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday.
> My hospital appointment was fine.
> One doc still wasn't happy that the infection in the small wound had cleared up, but his boss said it would be OK.
> I have another new plaster which feels pretty uncomfortable compared to the last 2 - it feels like the soft dressings under the plaster have bunched up and are pressing into my heel and the bottom of my foot.
> They don't want to see me for 3 weeks and I am hoping the next time I go the xray will be fine and they will give me a boot and let me start weight bearing.
> I may have to go back to get the cast checked though as the last thing I want is pressure sores as well, but I'll see how it feels by Monday.
> 
> Lola has been refusing to come out of his hide and eat the past 2 days, but he seems OK and keeping his beady eyes on me when I go near.
> My nephew hasn't been down today so I haven't tried to lift Lola out for a soak, that will be first thing on the list for the morning when I have help.
> Lola thinks my cast with my toes sticking out is some strange type of tortoise and when he was out the floor other day he kept trying to barge it - maybe that's why he won't come out now!



Lola seems to behaving true to form  He needs to make sure you know that you need to feel guilty - even though you don’t - and he is SO well practiced at making you feel guilty [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Some pictures from my evening. We are staying in a cottage room with a built in 4 poster bed







Sign on the kitchen door 



My main (lamb “lollipop”) before the veggies and chips (french fries) were added


My dessert (choux bun)



I am completely stuffed. The portions were far from dainty. Completely the opposite type of cuisine to what Lena had tonight! It was very good.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Some pictures from my evening. We are staying in a cottage room with a built in 4 poster bed
> View attachment 265151
> 
> View attachment 265152
> 
> View attachment 265153
> 
> 
> Sign on the kitchen door
> View attachment 265154
> 
> 
> My main (lamb “lollipop”) before the veggies and chips (french fries) were added
> View attachment 265155
> 
> My dessert (choux bun)
> View attachment 265156
> 
> 
> I am completely stuffed. The portions were far from dainty. Completely the opposite type of cuisine to what Lena had tonight! It was very good.



Looking pretty darn fancy there. Happy Birthday and enjoy.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The highly paid weather team...early this week was forecasting up to 3 inches of snow for our area today.....then not much......then it changed to maybe just rain. This morning. Ogh, the storm is south of here...no snow, no rain, just overcast cloudy conditions. Right now it is full SUN and blue sky.
> 
> We went for an early hike/walk to our local refuge. Hardly any wildlife active. I guess too nice. All the snow and ice have melted - Spring could be around the corner.
> 
> A few of the standard spots that I always take pix of....and a sign for the Forum.
> 
> View attachment 265128
> View attachment 265129
> View attachment 265130
> View attachment 265131
> 
> 
> Pix three, the small water area is exactly the type of boggy area where I expect Box turtles to hang about. Woodsy, overgrown, wet..lots of cover.


I love the sign!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> So, Dining Week 2019. Restaurant Moehr showcasing New Nordic cuisine in Roskilde.
> 
> The first course, similar to Mark’s prediction, is a mosaic of lightly salted cod, served ice cold with a “snow” of horse radish and apple vinaigrette on the side.
> 
> View attachment 265132
> 
> 
> I dove into my main course — grilled beef with glazed beetroot and mustard seeds, topped with foamed brown butter cream — before I remembered to take a picture. Here’s daughter’s dish:
> 
> View attachment 265133
> 
> 
> And to finish our three-course winter menu, here’s parsley ice cream in warm white chocolate with bits of dark chocolate and cucumber pops as a surprise element.
> 
> View attachment 265134
> 
> 
> Daughter loved the dessert, apart from the cucumber element.  The appetizer didn’t appeal to her at all, and the main course only partly. I don’t know why she acted like a six-year-old this time. ‍[emoji849][emoji849]


The Hairy Bikers were on TV last week in Sweden (I think) and they were at some old quarry that had been converted to a restaurant where they cooked using ingredients from nature. The owner cooked lamb with things like mushrooms, fruit and *moss *- apparently it was delicious!
See - being stuck at home I am forced to watch cookery programmes!!!! Unheard of usually!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lola seems to behaving true to form  He needs to make sure you know that you need to feel guilty - even though you don’t - and he is SO well practiced at making you feel guilty [emoji849]


Yes - I think this may be a sulk. When I let him stretch his legs he wandered towards his room and just lay there staring at the door! That made me feel really guilty!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Some pictures from my evening. We are staying in a cottage room with a built in 4 poster bed
> View attachment 265151
> 
> View attachment 265152
> 
> View attachment 265153
> 
> 
> Sign on the kitchen door
> View attachment 265154
> 
> 
> My main (lamb “lollipop”) before the veggies and chips (french fries) were added
> View attachment 265155
> 
> My dessert (choux bun)
> View attachment 265156
> 
> 
> I am completely stuffed. The portions were far from dainty. Completely the opposite type of cuisine to what Lena had tonight! It was very good.


It all looks lovely! JoesDad is a very clever and thoughtful man for finding such a lovely birthday treat!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yep+


I must admit I like a home to look lived in rather than like a show house.


----------



## Momof4

Here’s a glimpse of our drive. It’s starts off so pretty and green and gradually turns into desert. 
I need to upload the scary driving video.


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Cedar Log Update
*
Spent some time today cutting the Mr. Cedar Loggettes into now even smaller more machine friendly pieces.

The cedar looks so nice





Look at that color


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Some pictures from my evening. We are staying in a cottage room with a built in 4 poster bed
> View attachment 265151
> 
> View attachment 265152
> 
> View attachment 265153
> 
> 
> Sign on the kitchen door
> View attachment 265154
> 
> 
> My main (lamb “lollipop”) before the veggies and chips (french fries) were added
> View attachment 265155
> 
> My dessert (choux bun)
> View attachment 265156
> 
> 
> I am completely stuffed. The portions were far from dainty. Completely the opposite type of cuisine to what Lena had tonight! It was very good.



What a sweet husband!! 
Looks like a great place to stay!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a glimpse of our drive. It’s starts off so pretty and green and gradually turns into desert.
> I need to upload the scary driving video.
> View attachment 265164
> 
> View attachment 265165
> 
> View attachment 265166
> View attachment 265167
> 
> View attachment 265168
> 
> View attachment 265169
> 
> View attachment 265170


What a lovely drive, with some unusual rock formations there
Hope the high winds weren't too bad, although it looks as if daughter managed to sleep through it.
Wishing you a great trip with lots of fun!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update
> *
> Spent some time today cutting the Mr. Cedar Loggettes into now even smaller more machine friendly pieces.
> 
> The cedar looks so nice
> 
> View attachment 265171
> View attachment 265172
> 
> 
> Look at that color
> 
> View attachment 265173


Beautiful. Such a shame the trees were damaged, I bet they've seen a few changes in their time!
It would be great to make some lovely things with it so that the wood doesn't go to waste.
The village where my sister lives has a festival every year and a big part of that is a wood carving competition so there are lots of them left around the village.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Fortunately my work has camera's. And we more or less know who it is. So hopefully I will not need to go through my insurance. My insurance does not like me, as I have had a few accidents before (all not my fault - from people driving into me) which was why I said I must be a magnet which just draws other cars into driving into my car. At least this time I was not in the car.


Maybe you should get a vibrant red vehicle next time so other drivers can't help seeing it. Something with a higher profile too, like a pickup truck or a SUV.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> So you'll be off work for a while?



Nope. I go back to work Monday.
I just can’t drive for a couple weeks


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> ...that's just what my house looks like at the moment with chairs for me to kneel on all over the place.
> At least they're not stacked on the table though!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just got done with Opo's first of the year morning grazing on a empty stomach. Opo and I loved it.
> Here is a question for you all.
> If there are some turkey buzzards (I think 13)
> circling above my head.
> What does that mean?


Circling turkey vultures can't be good, but when they decide to land on your metal roof... They make more racket than a bunch of workmen up there!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> So, Dining Week 2019. Restaurant Moehr showcasing New Nordic cuisine in Roskilde.
> 
> The first course, similar to Mark’s prediction, is a mosaic of lightly salted cod, served ice cold with a “snow” of horse radish and apple vinaigrette on the side.
> 
> View attachment 265132
> 
> 
> I dove into my main course — grilled beef with glazed beetroot and mustard seeds, topped with foamed brown butter cream — before I remembered to take a picture. Here’s daughter’s dish:
> 
> View attachment 265133
> 
> 
> And to finish our three-course winter menu, here’s parsley ice cream in warm white chocolate with bits of dark chocolate and cucumber pops as a surprise element.
> 
> View attachment 265134
> 
> 
> Daughter loved the dessert, apart from the cucumber element.  The appetizer didn’t appeal to her at all, and the main course only partly. I don’t know why she acted like a six-year-old this time. ‍[emoji849][emoji849]



Yummy [emoji39]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a glimpse of our drive. It’s starts off so pretty and green and gradually turns into desert.
> I need to upload the scary driving video.
> View attachment 265164
> 
> View attachment 265165
> 
> View attachment 265166
> View attachment 265167
> 
> View attachment 265168
> 
> View attachment 265169
> 
> View attachment 265170



Great pictures [emoji851]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining and coming down at a pretty good clip. Right when I'm ready to go out and feed, water and care for the outside critters. Misty won't go out when it's raining. I wonder how come dogs can "hold it" for so long and people can't?
> 
> My daughter got me an umbrella hat last year, and it works real well, however, it won't stay on my head! I complained it was hard to hold the umbrella, the tortoise food, etc and still administer to the tortoises, so she got me the umbrella hat. I'm going to get it out and see if there's an adjustment to keep it on my head better.


Does the umbrella hat come with a chin strap?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I must admit I like a home to look lived in rather than like a show house.


Well then you'd like our home. I'm really glad you're home with your Lola though. I'm hoping and praying it's not too hard for you. I could never live with my sister. I love her to pieces but I'd rather be home with my critters. I could say something nasty about the person and their insurance company that hurt you but...I've been thinking of your situation instead.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265087
> 
> 
> Wouldn’t this be a neat thing to have in your garden?
> @Maro2Bear
> Hint hint [emoji16]


What lovely succulents! And the containers aren't bad, either!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update
> *
> Spent some time today cutting the Mr. Cedar Loggettes into now even smaller more machine friendly pieces.
> 
> The cedar looks so nice
> 
> View attachment 265171
> View attachment 265172
> 
> 
> Look at that color
> 
> View attachment 265173


Were you able to get more? Just wondering. My favorite is pine with blue streaks. If you couldn't what you got is really beautiful. I was just hoping you could get the whole treasure chest.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I would live to try. But I would feel terrible if you spent all that money only for it to arrive dead because of taking so long to arrive. I have found out that it is also called inchplant. So I will carry on looking. It is not a train smash if I don't get it. There are other plants that work as well.


Carol, try looking for the plant under the name Tradescantia or Zebrina. It's worth a shot, anyhow.


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Lol


Somehow those words remind me of what my brother Joe does to his daily "red hot beef and bean burrito". He cuts up jalapenos on it and does a pop in. We call them joecanos. After he stuck one under my nose today...I think he owes me...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> The weather person told us yesterday that we will be having lots of steady rain today, so I had it all planned out that I would clean my bedroom (I live in my bedroom and so does my stinky dog) today. I've done my outdoor chores and have come back in the house, built a fire and am ready to start on my room. I glance out the window and, what the heck? The sun is shining! Oh well, my room stinks and it needs to be cleaned. Thursday when at the store I saw that Febreeze makes a freshener with the Gain scent. How many of you LOVE the scent of Gain? So I'll clean my room, vacuum it well and spray everything with Gain. Now if I can just stick to my guns. I hate housework!


That's one more thing you and my grandmother have/had in common... She would much rather do yard work than housework.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Shame on you!!! Lol... you let him wear his pink with pride [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My friend Jimmy lives in a nursing home. His mother is 82 and has dimentia. My mother moved her to her house last year so she could look after her. They have always been best friends. She is still able enough to go visit Jimmy every Tuesday and he really looks forward to it. That’s not going to last much longer though:-(. Jimmy does pretty good, his mind is just still very juvenile in a lot of ways. He can play the drums like no-ones business though. Our families are very musical
> And we used to all get together and play music.. I miss those days Jimmy is still the life of the party but I love that you made me remember how it used to be I’m only 36 and Jimmy is 10 yrs older than me but it seems a lifetime ago..


Thanks that's a beautiful story of real friendship. I've actually been blessed like that too. Her name is Nawatha. Somehow we always find each other.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday roommates [emoji41]
> View attachment 265126


Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes - I think this may be a sulk. When I let him stretch his legs he wandered towards his room and just lay there staring at the door! That made me feel really guilty!!!


He's probably just upset because of how different it is. He's probably sulking for ulterior motives. He needs you to get well soon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The cats have mostly ignored the bearded dragon because they have tuned in to the Tiny Turtle Channel.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Was out working with the cedar logs...seeing what works. The wonderful aroma....thought I would light some up and let our house enjoy too..
> 
> View attachment 265137
> View attachment 265138
> 
> 
> Can you SMELL the cedar!?



Amazing smell throughout the CDR. Thank you!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> They are doing as well as expected. The nerve block has started to wear off and the dilation is going away. I have to wear a patch over my right eye to stop the double vision


Ooo. Are you going to join the one legged Pirates crew? So far he has the Leprechaun, Ray and now you can join as well.[emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265127


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yep you're right but he will get tired of it. He keeps me laughing though...so who's helping who?


Ummm the umbrella and your bag are helping your brother?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just perfect. Thank you so much Carol [emoji177]


You are welcome.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You deserve a medal Carol!!
> Well done for remembering all that!!


Thank you. I try. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? I don't know how she does that!!!!


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . my room is all done. It smells so good in there! And I found a package of scented wax that you put into a light bulb type diffuser. I put one of the squares into a folded up piece of foil and placed the foil on the lid of the cast iron tea pot that sits on my wood stove. It's melting and making the rest of the house smell good too! Tomorrow I'll clean another room. My out of town guest will be coming next week-end.


I can just imagine how lovely it smells.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The Hairy Bikers were on TV last week in Sweden (I think) and they were at some old quarry that had been converted to a restaurant where they cooked using ingredients from nature. The owner cooked lamb with things like mushrooms, fruit and *moss *- apparently it was delicious!
> See - being stuck at home I am forced to watch cookery programmes!!!! Unheard of usually!



Oh my! As soon as you’re ambulatory, I can see you collecting moss and snails in the garden... and  emptying the ‘Wine Rack’! 

Had moss a few times. It *is* delicious! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> The Hairy Bikers were on TV last week in Sweden (I think) and they were at some old quarry that had been converted to a restaurant where they cooked using ingredients from nature. The owner cooked lamb with things like mushrooms, fruit and *moss *- apparently it was delicious!
> See - being stuck at home I am forced to watch cookery programmes!!!! Unheard of usually!



I have watched far too much daytime tv in the last 3 weeks. I only had it on for company really and I didn’t have the energy to search for much that was any good... and, unlike you, most of the time my brain was too woolly to care. I did find a James Martin (another chef) series that I enjoyed. And a documentary series about the forces that shaped our planet.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I must admit I like a home to look lived in rather than like a show house.



I agree. My brother in law and his partner have a house that looks like something out of a magazine. It’s picture perfect, but not comfortable. You can relax in our home


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a glimpse of our drive. It’s starts off so pretty and green and gradually turns into desert.
> I need to upload the scary driving video.
> View attachment 265164
> 
> View attachment 265165
> 
> View attachment 265166
> View attachment 265167
> 
> View attachment 265168
> 
> View attachment 265169
> 
> View attachment 265170



What a beautiful road! 

In mountainous Kyrgyzstan, my birth country, many roads are crazy and beautiful. One part of the road leading to the Lake Issyk-Kul is called “Mother-in-law’s Tongue” because it has many treacherous turns and runs between a mountain on one side and a drop into a river on the other. 

But apparently mothers-in-law and their tongues are even more difficult in other parts of the former Soviet Union. Here’s a road with the same name in Bashkiria (a republic within the Russian Federation):


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a glimpse of our drive. It’s starts off so pretty and green and gradually turns into desert.
> I need to upload the scary driving video.
> View attachment 265164
> 
> View attachment 265165
> 
> View attachment 265166
> View attachment 265167
> 
> View attachment 265168
> 
> View attachment 265169
> 
> View attachment 265170



Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday.
> My hospital appointment was fine.
> One doc still wasn't happy that the infection in the small wound had cleared up, but his boss said it would be OK.
> I have another new plaster which feels pretty uncomfortable compared to the last 2 - it feels like the soft dressings under the plaster have bunched up and are pressing into my heel and the bottom of my foot.
> They don't want to see me for 3 weeks and I am hoping the next time I go the xray will be fine and they will give me a boot and let me start weight bearing.
> I may have to go back to get the cast checked though as the last thing I want is pressure sores as well, but I'll see how it feels by Monday.
> 
> Lola has been refusing to come out of his hide and eat the past 2 days, but he seems OK and keeping his beady eyes on me when I go near.
> My nephew hasn't been down today so I haven't tried to lift Lola out for a soak, that will be first thing on the list for the morning when I have help.
> Lola thinks my cast with my toes sticking out is some strange type of tortoise and when he was out the floor other day he kept trying to barge it - maybe that's why he won't come out now!



So glad the appointment went well. Hopefully the uncomfortable feeling of the soft dressing gets better. But I would get them to change it if it does not improve.

Poor Lola having to put up with a new white tortoise invading his space. Just tell him it is a new food bringer for him.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update
> *
> Spent some time today cutting the Mr. Cedar Loggettes into now even smaller more machine friendly pieces.
> 
> The cedar looks so nice
> 
> View attachment 265171
> View attachment 265172
> 
> 
> Look at that color
> 
> View attachment 265173



The colours make me think of well aged beef


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good idea...we could use a trusted house/tort sitter a few times/year. House comes with one nice Sully, close to cultural sights in Washington DC, Baltimore, Annapolis, metro access, Marylands Eastern Shore and the “ocean” is not too far away.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wow, Carol! Have I already told you how amazing you are?


Aww. You can tell me that anytime. [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What a beautiful road!
> 
> In mountainous Kyrgyzstan, my birth country, many roads are crazy and beautiful. One part of the road leading to the Lake Issyk-Kul is called “Mother-in-law’s Tongue” because it has many treacherous turns and runs between a mountain on one side and a drop into a river on the other.
> 
> But apparently mothers-in-law and their tongues are even more difficult in other parts of the former Soviet Union. Here’s a road with the same name in Bashkiria (a republic within the Russian Federation):
> 
> View attachment 265216



Wow!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The colours make me think of well aged beef



Medium rare steaks? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The morning after the night before and I am still pretty full. We are coming round slowly with a mug of tea.

Montgomery seems to be desperate for me to rub his tummy; I think he’s missed me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice recap. You missed the giant pot of gold i dug up.


O no. That was the most important bit of news. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The morning after the night before and I am still pretty full. We are coming round slowly with a mug of tea.
> 
> Montgomery seems to be desperate for me to rub his tummy; I think he’s missed me.



I missed you too. No need to rub my tummy though, thank you. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> O no. That was the most important bit of news. [emoji33] [emoji33]



Was it sent around to share? @Maro2Bear


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So, Dining Week 2019. Restaurant Moehr showcasing New Nordic cuisine in Roskilde.
> 
> The first course, similar to Mark’s prediction, is a mosaic of lightly salted cod, served ice cold with a “snow” of horse radish and apple vinaigrette on the side.
> 
> View attachment 265132
> 
> 
> I dove into my main course — grilled beef with glazed beetroot and mustard seeds, topped with foamed brown butter cream — before I remembered to take a picture. Here’s daughter’s dish:
> 
> View attachment 265133
> 
> 
> And to finish our three-course winter menu, here’s parsley ice cream in warm white chocolate with bits of dark chocolate and cucumber pops as a surprise element.
> 
> View attachment 265134
> 
> 
> Daughter loved the dessert, apart from the cucumber element.  The appetizer didn’t appeal to her at all, and the main course only partly. I don’t know why she acted like a six-year-old this time. ‍[emoji849][emoji849]


Those look really yummy.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I’m still not 100%. We have visitors today — lovely people — I’m really like Yvonne on this right now — have to pull myself together and make the house presentable... Not see you all later...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Was out working with the cedar logs...seeing what works. The wonderful aroma....thought I would light some up and let our house enjoy too..
> 
> View attachment 265137
> View attachment 265138
> 
> 
> Can you SMELL the cedar!?


Mmmm Yes. Love the burner too.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Noel is probably the pirate and Ray has crossed a t or two...I think a pink handbag is in order cause I'm trying to not die laughing. I'm so glad you're home.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I live in a zoo with critters. My brother is the biggest one...sooo...our home looks a bit unconventional. Ask me if I care.


Do you care?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Some pictures from my evening. We are staying in a cottage room with a built in 4 poster bed
> View attachment 265151
> 
> View attachment 265152
> 
> View attachment 265153
> 
> 
> Sign on the kitchen door
> View attachment 265154
> 
> 
> My main (lamb “lollipop”) before the veggies and chips (french fries) were added
> View attachment 265155
> 
> My dessert (choux bun)
> View attachment 265156
> 
> 
> I am completely stuffed. The portions were far from dainty. Completely the opposite type of cuisine to what Lena had tonight! It was very good.


It looks very good.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The Hairy Bikers were on TV last week in Sweden (I think) and they were at some old quarry that had been converted to a restaurant where they cooked using ingredients from nature. The owner cooked lamb with things like mushrooms, fruit and *moss *- apparently it was delicious!
> See - being stuck at home I am forced to watch cookery programmes!!!! Unheard of usually!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes - I think this may be a sulk. When I let him stretch his legs he wandered towards his room and just lay there staring at the door! That made me feel really guilty!!!


[emoji20] [emoji20] oh no. He really knows how to pull your strings.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a glimpse of our drive. It’s starts off so pretty and green and gradually turns into desert.
> I need to upload the scary driving video.
> View attachment 265164
> 
> View attachment 265165
> 
> View attachment 265166
> View attachment 265167
> 
> View attachment 265168
> 
> View attachment 265169
> 
> View attachment 265170


Love it. Did you do the condense milk and coffee early morning thing? Whenever we moved from town to town I always remember having to get up at 3am and then stopping on the side of the road for breakfast. And the coffee was premade in a flask with coffee hot water and condense milk. My favorite kind of coffee. Hot and sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *Cedar Log Update
> *
> Spent some time today cutting the Mr. Cedar Loggettes into now even smaller more machine friendly pieces.
> 
> The cedar looks so nice
> 
> View attachment 265171
> View attachment 265172
> 
> 
> Look at that color
> 
> View attachment 265173


That is a gorgeous color.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful. Such a shame the trees were damaged, I bet they've seen a few changes in their time!
> It would be great to make some lovely things with it so that the wood doesn't go to waste.
> The village where my sister lives has a festival every year and a big part of that is a wood carving competition so there are lots of them left around the village.


Nope a vase is not going to do it for the competition.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you should get a vibrant red vehicle next time so other drivers can't help seeing it. Something with a higher profile too, like a pickup truck or a SUV.


Lol. Good idea. It should look banged up too, then any bumps and scraps won't make a difference.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Carol, try looking for the plant under the name Tradescantia or Zebrina. It's worth a shot, anyhow.


Thanks Anne.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The cats have mostly ignored the bearded dragon because they have tuned in to the Tiny Turtle Channel.
> 
> View attachment 265195


Love the picture.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What a beautiful road!
> 
> In mountainous Kyrgyzstan, my birth country, many roads are crazy and beautiful. One part of the road leading to the Lake Issyk-Kul is called “Mother-in-law’s Tongue” because it has many treacherous turns and runs between a mountain on one side and a drop into a river on the other.
> 
> But apparently mothers-in-law and their tongues are even more difficult in other parts of the former Soviet Union. Here’s a road with the same name in Bashkiria (a republic within the Russian Federation):
> 
> View attachment 265216


Oh my word. NEVER!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The morning after the night before and I am still pretty full. We are coming round slowly with a mug of tea.
> 
> Montgomery seems to be desperate for me to rub his tummy; I think he’s missed me.


I think he did too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m still not 100%. We have visitors today — lovely people — I’m really like Yvonne on this right now — have to pull myself together and make the house presentable... Not see you all later...


Have fun. I am becoming more and more like that.


----------



## CarolM

Good Sunday everyone. We are having lunch at the mother in laws today. So I better go and get ready. Chat later.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Anybody besides me getting Spring fever yet?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Were you able to get more? Just wondering. My favorite is pine with blue streaks. If you couldn't what you got is really beautiful. I was just hoping you could get the whole treasure chest.



Not yet, but they are still there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Was it sent around to share? @Maro2Bear



I’m smelting it down into manageable trinkets.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> Anybody besides me getting Spring fever yet?



Yes, the warm days are just teasing us. Calling for a period of Wintry Mix later today, maybe more snow Wed.


----------



## JoesMum

Some postcards. 

Marlow is on the River Thames and half way between London and Oxford by river (about 50 miles each way) It is very pretty, very old and the houses are very expensive 





We stayed on the ground floor of the white cottage. The Hand & Flowers, where we had dinner last night, is the building to the right down the road


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> Some postcards.
> 
> Marlow is on the River Thames and half way between London and Oxford by river (about 50 miles each way) It is very pretty, very old and the houses are very expensive
> View attachment 265217
> 
> View attachment 265218
> 
> 
> We stayed on the ground floor of the white cottage. The Hand & Flowers, where we had dinner last night, is the building to the right down the road
> View attachment 265219
> 
> View attachment 265220


My son wants us to fly over there to take in the sites. Hopefully our schedules will meet up!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> The cats have mostly ignored the bearded dragon because they have tuned in to the Tiny Turtle Channel.
> 
> View attachment 265195



That is SO adorable!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I agree. My brother in law and his partner have a house that looks like something out of a magazine. It’s picture perfect, but not comfortable. You can relax in our home



My sisters house is like that! I can never understand how they do it! I am always a little jealous because she has that decorative flare and it looks straight out of a magazine... I am also scared to move! That will certainly never be my hone!


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> Anybody besides me getting Spring fever yet?



Oh yes! Yesterday just seemed like a complete waste of a Saturday. The weather was cold n dreary here. It had been such a wonderful week being able to get outdoors and then this[emoji35]. Even my flowers are confused!!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes! Yesterday just seemed like a complete waste of a Saturday. The weather was cold n dreary here. It had been such a wonderful week being able to get outdoors and then this[emoji35]. Even my flowers are confused!!!



It was cold and dreary here yesterday. Fog all day. Today the sun is out and it’s 15C/60F. 

If Joe were around he would out of hibernation and back out in the garden today - very early!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> My sisters house is like that! I can never understand how they do it! I am always a little jealous because she has that decorative flare and it looks straight out of a magazine... I am also scared to move! That will certainly never be my hone!



Yes...like where do these people carve wood, or chop up hay for their torts, or wash off gardening pots, or throw their wet gloves and boots, and mix potting soil for new plants, or have their dehydrator mess, or their tool boxes and twine and paint? Other than these few things - our house is spotless.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone else watch the “*New Scandinavian Cooking” *show that comes out on public TV. Always cooking up some great country dishes. Simply prepared, simple ingredients, not* a w*hole lot more.

Last week, they were cooking straight in boiling hot springs in Iceland. This morning, fresh lamb from the hills in Norway. Along with fresh sheep cheese and veggies.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else watch the “*New Scandinavian Cooking” *show that comes out on public TV. Always cooking up some great country dishes. Simply prepared, simple ingredients, not* a w*hole lot more.


I married me a Polish woman. She cooks up a storm. I don't dare watch cooking shows lest I want to see the wrath of Polish woman scorned. Lol


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...like where do these people carve wood, or chop up hay for their torts, or wash off gardening pots, or throw their wet gloves and boots, and mix potting soil for new plants, or have their dehydrator mess, or their tool boxes and twine and paint? Other than these few things - our house is spotless.



They also don’t ever seem to use their kitchens for cooking and eating. They spend a fortune on gadgets and utensils that look pretty but are never used


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Does the umbrella hat come with a chin strap?


Yeah, it does. I've figured out it's just too big and cumbersome to wear while I'm administering to the different tortoise bins and sheds. I guess I'm just a complainer and don't appreciate the kind gesture my daughter gave me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> What a beautiful road!
> 
> In mountainous Kyrgyzstan, my birth country, many roads are crazy and beautiful. One part of the road leading to the Lake Issyk-Kul is called “Mother-in-law’s Tongue” because it has many treacherous turns and runs between a mountain on one side and a drop into a river on the other.
> 
> But apparently mothers-in-law and their tongues are even more difficult in other parts of the former Soviet Union. Here’s a road with the same name in Bashkiria (a republic within the Russian Federation):
> 
> View attachment 265216


OH MY LORD IN HEAVEN!!!!!!! You would NEVER see me on that road.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Oh my! As soon as you’re ambulatory, I can see you collecting moss and snails in the garden... and  emptying the ‘Wine Rack’!
> 
> Had moss a few times. It *is* delicious! [emoji23]


I'm sure it has to be the right kind of moss to taste any good (unless you're an Eastern box turtle, with a broader palate). I don't think I'd even consider eating moss, regardless of how it was prepared, unless it was green. None of the long grey swaths of Spanish moss hanging from live oaks and pecan trees around here, no thanks...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> What a beautiful road!
> 
> In mountainous Kyrgyzstan, my birth country, many roads are crazy and beautiful. One part of the road leading to the Lake Issyk-Kul is called “Mother-in-law’s Tongue” because it has many treacherous turns and runs between a mountain on one side and a drop into a river on the other.
> 
> But apparently mothers-in-law and their tongues are even more difficult in other parts of the former Soviet Union. Here’s a road with the same name in Bashkiria (a republic within the Russian Federation):
> 
> View attachment 265216


Wow, that is a fascinating road. I hear Mother-In-Law's Tongue, and I think of a common house plant (Sansevieria), because it has long thick leaves that come to a point at the end.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm sure it has to be the right kind of moss to taste any good (unless you're an Eastern box turtle, with a broader palate). I don't think I'd even consider eating moss, regardless of how it was prepared, unless it was green. None of the long grey swaths of Spanish moss hanging from live oaks and pecan trees around here, no thanks...



Nothing like a fine lichen, some juniper berries, and some fresh salmon, salted cod with a ligonberry chaser,


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Aww. You can tell me that anytime. [emoji23]


Carol, you are amazing, you know.  Many thanks for the summary posts!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The morning after the night before and I am still pretty full. We are coming round slowly with a mug of tea.
> 
> Montgomery seems to be desperate for me to rub his tummy; I think he’s missed me.


Make sure you scratch Montgomery under the chin, too.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Anybody besides me getting Spring fever yet?


Nope. I am getting winter fever. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m smelting it down into manageable trinkets.


Are you going to share it with the rest of us.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lol. Good idea. It should look banged up too, then any bumps and scraps won't make a difference.


Exactly! One of my coworkers bought an old red pickup truck a year or two ago. People don't pull out right in front of her anymore, either!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My sisters house is like that! I can never understand how they do it! I am always a little jealous because she has that decorative flare and it looks straight out of a magazine... I am also scared to move! That will certainly never be my hone!


I can never just manage to keep my house clean. So that will not be me either. Unless I get a full time maid and a huge house. That way you won't see all the mess in all the space available.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Are you going to share it with the rest of us.




The smelter is still firing up. Might be some time...’til it cools down and i can hammer out the gold leaf


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Love the picture.


Thanks!  I was thinking that picture was of Bold, but my significant other thinks it may actually be Pinstripe! Considering that Pinstripe's head is about the size of a No. 2 pencil eraser, that makes this picture the most detailed picture of Pinstripe's face, ever. You can actually see the detail!


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Ooo. Are you going to join the one legged Pirates crew? So far he has the Leprechaun, Ray and now you can join as well.[emoji6] [emoji23]



I definitely can [emoji1022]‍[emoji12]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m still not 100%. We have visitors today — lovely people — I’m really like Yvonne on this right now — have to pull myself together and make the house presentable... Not see you all later...



Bye friend [emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday everyone. We are having lunch at the mother in laws today. So I better go and get ready. Chat later.



Bye Carol! Have fun!
[emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> The smelter is still firing up. Might be some time...’til it cools down and i can hammer out the gold leaf
> 
> View attachment 265224



Oo! That smells wonderful [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday roommates [emoji41][emoji1022]‍


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Carol, you are amazing, you know.  Many thanks for the summary posts!


[emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Look what I got in the post.

Some more presents.
Thank you @Yvonne, @Kristoff and @Moozillion.

My Christmas cards have arrived.

Yvonne I love the key ring and the snow crystals are making me feel cooler already. 

Lena the little elf is gorgeous. I am hoping she brings me the gift/present of winning the powerball.

Bea - Joy looks just like my Bella.


----------



## Kristoff

Mizcreant said:


> Anybody besides me getting Spring fever yet?



Man flu mostly...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m smelting it down into manageable trinkets.



Happy we forged a friendship in that case! [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Some postcards.
> 
> Marlow is on the River Thames and half way between London and Oxford by river (about 50 miles each way) It is very pretty, very old and the houses are very expensive
> View attachment 265217
> 
> View attachment 265218
> 
> 
> We stayed on the ground floor of the white cottage. The Hand & Flowers, where we had dinner last night, is the building to the right down the road
> View attachment 265219
> 
> View attachment 265220



What a gorgeous day!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Look what I got in the post.
> 
> Some more presents.
> Thank you @Yvonne, @Kristoff and @Moozillion.
> 
> My Christmas cards have arrived.
> 
> Yvonne I love the key ring and the snow crystals are making me feel cooler already.
> 
> Lena the little elf is gorgeous. I am hoping she brings me the gift/present of winning the powerball.
> 
> Bea - Joy looks just like my Bella.
> View attachment 265228
> View attachment 265229
> View attachment 265230
> View attachment 265231
> View attachment 265232


How strange that they all arrived at the same time. Let's see. . . December to January to February. . . I mailed mine, I think, in early NOvember. That means next year we need to start about August to get addresses, etc. so we can mail in September.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else watch the “*New Scandinavian Cooking” *show that comes out on public TV. Always cooking up some great country dishes. Simply prepared, simple ingredients, not* a w*hole lot more.
> 
> Last week, they were cooking straight in boiling hot springs in Iceland. This morning, fresh lamb from the hills in Norway. Along with fresh sheep cheese and veggies.



I’d love to go to Iceland. Always sounds fascinating.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Look what I got in the post.
> 
> Some more presents.
> Thank you @Yvonne, @Kristoff and @Moozillion.
> 
> My Christmas cards have arrived.
> 
> Yvonne I love the key ring and the snow crystals are making me feel cooler already.
> 
> Lena the little elf is gorgeous. I am hoping she brings me the gift/present of winning the powerball.
> 
> Bea - Joy looks just like my Bella.
> View attachment 265228
> View attachment 265229
> View attachment 265230
> View attachment 265231
> View attachment 265232



Woohoo!!! Christmas never ends!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Well I took my bucket of tortoise food and Misty outside to do my a.m. chores and Misty told me she didn't want to be out there in the rain, so I let her back in. Then I started to walk towards the tortoise sheds and decided I didn't want to be out there either. So I set the tub of food down in a dry spot and came back in the house and dusted and vacuumed the living room. It's still raining. Looks like the tortoises may have to wait until lunch time for breakfast.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> How strange that they all arrived at the same time. Let's see. . . December to January to February. . . I mailed mine, I think, in early NOvember. That means next year we need to start about August to get addresses, etc. so we can mail in September.


They probably came a little earlier. As the last time I checked the box was when I got my present from Kathy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well I took my bucket of tortoise food and Misty outside to do my a.m. chores and Misty told me she didn't want to be out there in the rain, so I let her back in. Then I started to walk towards the tortoise sheds and decided I didn't want to be out there either. So I set the tub of food down in a dry spot and came back in the house and dusted and vacuumed the living room. It's still raining. Looks like the tortoises may have to wait until lunch time for breakfast.


Whahaha. Looks like you and Misty are perfect for each other. You both think alike.


----------



## Yvonne G

First of all, let me state, I'm not affiliated with Febreeze in any way. I tried it years ago when it first came out and didn't like it because the scent was too strong and I'm allergic to perfume.

Yesterday I cleaned my room real good and vacuumed the carpet twice. Misty and I live 90% of the time in my room, and her bed is in there too. So after the room was clean, I sprayed the carpet and Misty's bed with Febreeze, Gain scent. Prior to the cleaning, the room really smelled badly of dirty, stale dog. After the cleaning and spraying, naturally, it smelt of Gain scented Febreeze. But today, a whole 24 hours later, there still is no old dog smell in there. The Gain scent is gone, but so is the old dog smell! They advertise this particular type of Febreeze as "fabric refresher." It works!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well then you'd like our home. I'm really glad you're home with your Lola though. I'm hoping and praying it's not too hard for you. I could never live with my sister. I love her to pieces but I'd rather be home with my critters. I could say something nasty about the person and their insurance company that hurt you but...I've been thinking of your situation instead.



Thanks Cathie, it's certainly not easy at the moment but less stressful than worrying about my sisters heating bill. As welcome as they made me feel I know there was an issue about the heat for Lola. 
The funny thing is, this is the sister that persuaded me to keep him when I first brought him home from the lady who found him in a field. I was only a halfway house because he was destined for another sister in another part of the UK, but when she found out her hubby was ill she couldn't take him. So I was in touch with the British Association of Tortoise Keepers about finding him a home as I had never had any interest in torts myself but the the thought of packing him in a box to mail to them horrified me, and my local sister convinced me I should keep him myself. She was interested too at first but as I found out more about keeping leopards she quickly went off the idea! She now thinks Lola is ruining my life and can't understand that I'm quite happy with the way my life tends to revolve around him. Each to their own!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> He's probably just upset because of how different it is. He's probably sulking for ulterior motives. He needs you to get well soon.


He's been fine again today; out as soon as his light went on and he's eaten really well. He even attempted to take a chunk out of my green plaster cast! Probably thought it was some nice juicy stalk.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> First of all, let me state, I'm not affiliated with Febreeze in any way. I tried it years ago when it first came out and didn't like it because the scent was too strong and I'm allergic to perfume.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned my room real good and vacuumed the carpet twice. Misty and I live 90% of the time in my room, and her bed is in there too. So after the room was clean, I sprayed the carpet and Misty's bed with Febreeze, Gain scent. Prior to the cleaning, the room really smelled badly of dirty, stale dog. After the cleaning and spraying, naturally, it smelt of Gain scented Febreeze. But today, a whole 24 hours later, there still is no old dog smell in there. The Gain scent is gone, but so is the old dog smell! They advertise this particular type of Febreeze as "fabric refresher." It works!!!



I use it on the covers where my ferrets play... normally ferrets stink but you rarely ever smell mine
I too love the smell of gain!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> What a beautiful road!
> 
> In mountainous Kyrgyzstan, my birth country, many roads are crazy and beautiful. One part of the road leading to the Lake Issyk-Kul is called “Mother-in-law’s Tongue” because it has many treacherous turns and runs between a mountain on one side and a drop into a river on the other.
> 
> But apparently mothers-in-law and their tongues are even more difficult in other parts of the former Soviet Union. Here’s a road with the same name in Bashkiria (a republic within the Russian Federation):
> 
> View attachment 265216


Quite an accomplishment to build that! 
I'm not sure how safe I would feel driving on it though.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Looks like you and Misty are perfect for each other. You both think alike.


I don't know any tortoises that would brave the rain either. So they're all on the same wavelength.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So glad the appointment went well. Hopefully the uncomfortable feeling of the soft dressing gets better. But I would get them to change it if it does not improve.
> 
> Poor Lola having to put up with a new white tortoise invading his space. Just tell him it is a new food bringer for him.


I have a fancy green cast at the moment! 
I've had blue and purple too


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’m still not 100%. We have visitors today — lovely people — I’m really like Yvonne on this right now — have to pull myself together and make the house presentable... Not see you all later...


Hope you've had a lovely day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I use it on the covers where my ferrets play... normally ferrets stink but you rarely ever smell mine
> I too love the smell of gain!



I guess those folks with the ultra clean, ultra tidy, no pets, no life, “homes” don’t need Fabreeze. I just burn cedar


----------



## Lyn W

Mizcreant said:


> Anybody besides me getting Spring fever yet?


After last year when we had a mildish winter and then a heap of snow at the beginning of March, I'm not getting too excited yet!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Some postcards.
> 
> Marlow is on the River Thames and half way between London and Oxford by river (about 50 miles each way) It is very pretty, very old and the houses are very expensive
> View attachment 265217
> 
> View attachment 265218
> 
> 
> We stayed on the ground floor of the white cottage. The Hand & Flowers, where we had dinner last night, is the building to the right down the road
> View attachment 265219
> 
> View attachment 265220


What a beautiful place - and the sun shone for you too!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> They also don’t ever seem to use their kitchens for cooking and eating. They spend a fortune on gadgets and utensils that look pretty but are never used


Umm.......I'm a bit guilty of that.
My kitchen is used for Lola's food prep though and never seems to look tidy!
I could actually do with a new kitchen but it seems such a waste of money!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday roommates [emoji41][emoji1022]‍


Happy Sunday to you too Noel.
Hope the eye is still improving - just don't go peeping through drafty keyholes until it's fully healed!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Look what I got in the post.
> 
> Some more presents.
> Thank you @Yvonne, @Kristoff and @Moozillion.
> 
> My Christmas cards have arrived.
> 
> Yvonne I love the key ring and the snow crystals are making me feel cooler already.
> 
> Lena the little elf is gorgeous. I am hoping she brings me the gift/present of winning the powerball.
> 
> Bea - Joy looks just like my Bella.
> View attachment 265228
> View attachment 265229
> View attachment 265230
> View attachment 265231
> View attachment 265232


How lovely they are!
You have Sunday post?
I'm impressed - even if they are a bit late!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Quite an accomplishment to build that!
> I'm not sure how safe I would feel driving on it though.


I'm not sure, but it looks like there are some big trucks using the road. Yipes!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, but it looks like there are some big trucks using the road. Yipes!


I would only drive along that at a snail's pace and if no other vehicles were on it at the same time!
And possibly for a million pounds!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> First of all, let me state, I'm not affiliated with Febreeze in any way. I tried it years ago when it first came out and didn't like it because the scent was too strong and I'm allergic to perfume.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned my room real good and vacuumed the carpet twice. Misty and I live 90% of the time in my room, and her bed is in there too. So after the room was clean, I sprayed the carpet and Misty's bed with Febreeze, Gain scent. Prior to the cleaning, the room really smelled badly of dirty, stale dog. After the cleaning and spraying, naturally, it smelt of Gain scented Febreeze. But today, a whole 24 hours later, there still is no old dog smell in there. The Gain scent is gone, but so is the old dog smell! They advertise this particular type of Febreeze as "fabric refresher." It works!!!


What is gain Yvonne?
I thought it was a typo and you meant 'grain' when you first mentioned it.
I don't think I've ever heard of it before.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon.
Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.
I'm trying to decide what to eat, I'm thinking cornflakes at the moment, but I would really like a roast dinner with lots of veggies - anybody have a spare one?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, it's certainly not easy at the moment but less stressful than worrying about my sisters heating bill. As welcome as they made me feel I know there was an issue about the heat for Lola.
> The funny thing is, this is the sister that persuaded me to keep him when I first brought him home from the lady who found him in a field. I was only a halfway house because he was destined for another sister in another part of the UK, but when she found out her hubby was ill she couldn't take him. So I was in touch with the British Association of Tortoise Keepers about finding him a home as I had never had any interest in torts myself but the the thought of packing him in a box to mail to them horrified me, and my local sister convinced me I should keep him myself. She was interested too at first but as I found out more about keeping leopards she quickly went off the idea! She now thinks Lola is ruining my life and can't understand that I'm quite happy with the way my life tends to revolve around him. Each to their own!


I found my tortoise absolutely the wrong way. Our public library has computers and people that can help you if you need help online. I wanted a tortoise so bad and we only had 1 pet shop in our town at that time. They wouldn't help me. So I found a phone number of a company in Florida online and took the risk. To make a long story short...even though I was really po'd about everything that took place after that, I figured he'd be better off with me and kept my little Saphire. I could have sent him back to die or just go ahead and use what little bit of knowledge I had to help him. I didn't realize that I wouldn't be able to find a vet around here either. I've been on my own until I found TFO on my schmarter then me phone. I've had him almost 12 years. He's probably around 17 years old. He was ok but from the knowledge I'm gaining on TFO I'm seeing a definate improvement. We now have some really better petshops now and possibly a vet in town. I'm trying to wait until warmer weather to do that for less stress on him. It's too bad the insurance company isn't offering you a home health aid to at least help you get some food for you while you're healing. They SHOULD be helping you.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> First of all, let me state, I'm not affiliated with Febreeze in any way. I tried it years ago when it first came out and didn't like it because the scent was too strong and I'm allergic to perfume.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned my room real good and vacuumed the carpet twice. Misty and I live 90% of the time in my room, and her bed is in there too. So after the room was clean, I sprayed the carpet and Misty's bed with Febreeze, Gain scent. Prior to the cleaning, the room really smelled badly of dirty, stale dog. After the cleaning and spraying, naturally, it smelt of Gain scented Febreeze. But today, a whole 24 hours later, there still is no old dog smell in there. The Gain scent is gone, but so is the old dog smell! They advertise this particular type of Febreeze as "fabric refresher." It works!!!



I use that particular brand of frebreeze for those same reasons. It’s great stuff [emoji5]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday to you too Noel.
> Hope the eye is still improving - just don't go peeping through drafty keyholes until it's fully healed!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.
> I'm trying to decide what to eat, I'm thinking cornflakes at the moment, but I would really like a roast dinner with lots of veggies - anybody have a spare one?



Come on over [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, it does. I've figured out it's just too big and cumbersome to wear while I'm administering to the different tortoise bins and sheds. I guess I'm just a complainer and don't appreciate the kind gesture my daughter gave me.


My cowboy hat kept the rain off my face and not running down the back of my neck. There's also sombreros. You roll the sides to create a channel and a good one keeps your head warm. It's a legitimate gripe.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Oh my! As soon as you’re ambulatory, I can see you collecting moss and snails in the garden... and  emptying the ‘Wine Rack’!
> 
> Had moss a few times. It *is* delicious! [emoji23]


Interesting. I also want to try spineless prickly pears. I've been at looking at ways to prepare it...but I'll probably save the best of what I'm growing for my tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have a fancy green cast at the moment!
> I've had blue and purple too


Cool.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> How lovely they are!
> You have Sunday post?
> I'm impressed - even if they are a bit late!


No I have a post box. And I check it periodically. Early on in our marriage we were renting and did not want the hassle of having to change our postal address all the time. So we got a box at the post office.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ummm the umbrella and your bag are helping your brother?


Yep that's the plan.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, overcast Sunday, perfect opportunity to break in some new wood turning tools that arrived a few days back.

Not the Red Cedar, but an unid wood blank I had laying about for some time... i first rounded the square a bit on my band saw, sanded a few corners for roundness, and fired up the lathe.



This side will be the inside 



And the Outside



Taken While Spinning
Shaping a nice curve on the bottom of the bowl


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> What is gain Yvonne?
> I thought it was a typo and you meant 'grain' when you first mentioned it.
> I don't think I've ever heard of it before.


Gain is a brand of laundry detergent.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Gain is a brand of laundry detergent.


Thanks Ann - not one we have in the UK


----------



## Lyn W

phone's ringing - I'll be back


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> What is gain Yvonne?
> I thought it was a typo and you meant 'grain' when you first mentioned it.
> I don't think I've ever heard of it before.


"Gain" came out years ago as a laundry detergent. It may be a Proctor and Gamble product. The scent is SO refreshing. I LOVE the scent. It is only recently, within the last few years, that other products have started using that original Gain laundry detergent scent. I wish I could send it to you. It's lovely!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.
> I'm trying to decide what to eat, I'm thinking cornflakes at the moment, but I would really like a roast dinner with lots of veggies - anybody have a spare one?


I had steak and mashed potatoes with leftover boiled cabbage.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Interesting. I also want to try spineless prickly pears. I've been at looking at ways to prepare it...but I'll probably save the best of what I'm growing for my tortoise.


My tortoise partner sells different things he either pick or buys and dehydrates - mulberry leaves, cactus, hibiscus petals, clover, etc. (He sells that stuff at kapidolo farms on FB), and he told me he always takes a sample bite before he packages it up for the tortoises. There are a few things he says he will actually add to his salad meals for himself. Since I'm not much of a greenery eater, I'll leave the sampling to him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I had steak and mashed potatoes with leftover boiled cabbage.



Cabbage soup here in a bit. It’s that kind of cold dreary day. Cabbage, some pablano peppers, celery, veggie broth.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoise partner sells different things he either pick or buys and dehydrates - mulberry leaves, cactus, hibiscus petals, clover, etc. (He sells that stuff at kapidolo farms on FB), and he told me he always takes a sample bite before he packages it up for the tortoises. There are a few things he says he will actually add to his salad meals for himself. Since I'm not much of a greenery eater, I'll leave the sampling to him.


I've eaten mulberries and seen mulberry leaves in herbal tea concoctions. Also on trees. I don't think I'll be eating the leaves anytime soon. I've eaten dandelion but I find it really dehydrating. My son goes on FB so I'll ask him to check it out for me. He's interested in herbs too.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> What a beautiful road!
> 
> In mountainous Kyrgyzstan, my birth country, many roads are crazy and beautiful. One part of the road leading to the Lake Issyk-Kul is called “Mother-in-law’s Tongue” because it has many treacherous turns and runs between a mountain on one side and a drop into a river on the other.
> 
> But apparently mothers-in-law and their tongues are even more difficult in other parts of the former Soviet Union. Here’s a road with the same name in Bashkiria (a republic within the Russian Federation):
> 
> View attachment 265216



That is insane!!! I’ll never complain about my road again!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoise partner sells different things he either pick or buys and dehydrates - mulberry leaves, cactus, hibiscus petals, clover, etc. (He sells that stuff at kapidolo farms on FB), and he told me he always takes a sample bite before he packages it up for the tortoises. There are a few things he says he will actually add to his salad meals for himself. Since I'm not much of a greenery eater, I'll leave the sampling to him.



I saw all his stuff on FB! It looks Amazing and I’ll buy some soon!!


----------



## Momof4

Still in the desert!! 
Miss you guys!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Still in the desert!!
> Miss you guys!!



I want to see more pics! Your traveling view was nice and you looked gorgeous to be headed camping. Your new baby looked like he had been camping with you all his life and daughter should be all rested up.... so what’s happening in the desert now?


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all and happy Monday. The sun has gone away and it is gloomy, though not cold, here today.

Apart from laundry, I need to do battle with my iPad. The settings seem to be messed up and my brain hasn’t been in gear sufficiently to do anything about it.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well I took my bucket of tortoise food and Misty outside to do my a.m. chores and Misty told me she didn't want to be out there in the rain, so I let her back in. Then I started to walk towards the tortoise sheds and decided I didn't want to be out there either. So I set the tub of food down in a dry spot and came back in the house and dusted and vacuumed the living room. It's still raining. Looks like the tortoises may have to wait until lunch time for breakfast.



You and Misty are quite a pair! [emoji23][emoji173]️ Kindred spirits? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They probably came a little earlier. As the last time I checked the box was when I got my present from Kathy.



They hooked up on their trip across Africa [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Looks like you and Misty are perfect for each other. You both think alike.



SNAP!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> First of all, let me state, I'm not affiliated with Febreeze in any way. I tried it years ago when it first came out and didn't like it because the scent was too strong and I'm allergic to perfume.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned my room real good and vacuumed the carpet twice. Misty and I live 90% of the time in my room, and her bed is in there too. So after the room was clean, I sprayed the carpet and Misty's bed with Febreeze, Gain scent. Prior to the cleaning, the room really smelled badly of dirty, stale dog. After the cleaning and spraying, naturally, it smelt of Gain scented Febreeze. But today, a whole 24 hours later, there still is no old dog smell in there. The Gain scent is gone, but so is the old dog smell! They advertise this particular type of Febreeze as "fabric refresher." It works!!!



I wanted to make a joke, but don’t want to reveal my terrible scents of humor [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> He's been fine again today; out as soon as his light went on and he's eaten really well. He even attempted to take a chunk out of my green plaster cast! Probably thought it was some nice juicy stalk.



Green plaster casts or pink toenails — always worth a go! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> After last year when we had a mildish winter and then a heap of snow at the beginning of March, I'm not getting too excited yet!



Ditto. Daughter went picking snowdrops yesterday and we saw the first crocus. Too soon! We had a mild February and then snow almost throughout March last year.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.
> I'm trying to decide what to eat, I'm thinking cornflakes at the moment, but I would really like a roast dinner with lots of veggies - anybody have a spare one?



Yes! If you care to hop over..? [emoji33][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Interesting. I also want to try spineless prickly pears. I've been at looking at ways to prepare it...but I'll probably save the best of what I'm growing for my tortoise.



You can always taste the leftovers... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> phone's ringing - I'll be back



Famous last words..? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> That is insane!!! I’ll never complain about my road again!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Still in the desert!!
> Miss you guys!!



Your corner in the CDR looks empty — deserted? [emoji849] — without you [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all and happy Monday. The sun has gone away and it is gloomy, though not cold, here today.
> 
> Apart from laundry, I need to do battle with my iPad. The settings seem to be messed up and my brain hasn’t been in gear sufficiently to do anything about it.



Good morning, Linda. Good luck with the iPad. I have a battle of my own with one ahead. Need to pry it out of daughter’s hands and make her come for a walk with me. [emoji849]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> No I have a post box. And I check it periodically. Early on in our marriage we were renting and did not want the hassle of having to change our postal address all the time. So we got a box at the post office.


Ah, that explains it. 
I'm sure I can remember our Royal Mail doing Sunday deliveries around Xmas time to clear the extra mail, but that stopped years ago....or have I imagined all that?
It's a miracle to get a first class delivery the next day nowadays!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> "Gain" came out years ago as a laundry detergent. It may be a Proctor and Gamble product. The scent is SO refreshing. I LOVE the scent. It is only recently, within the last few years, that other products have started using that original Gain laundry detergent scent. I wish I could send it to you. It's lovely!


We have plenty of P&G products.
Maybe it has a different name in the UK.
I'll check.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Still in the desert!!
> Miss you guys!!


Have you found Ray's Horse with No Name yet?
Hope you are having a good time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all and happy Monday. The sun has gone away and it is gloomy, though not cold, here today.
> 
> Apart from laundry, I need to do battle with my iPad. The settings seem to be messed up and my brain hasn’t been in gear sufficiently to do anything about it.


Good morning and Happy Monday to you too, Linda.
Same here with weather and we've just had some rain but it didn't last long.
Good luck with the lPad.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I had steak and mashed potatoes with leftover boiled cabbage.


That sounds tasty.
I ended up with a cheese salad sandwich so I managed to have some veg!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I wanted to make a joke, but don’t want to reveal my terrible scents of humor [emoji6][emoji23]


Your jokes certainly aren't to be sniffed at Lena!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Famous last words..? [emoji33][emoji33]


I didn't make it back - 2 hours later when the call ended I was bit too tired!!
One of my sisters rang to tell me all about her hubby's surprise birthday weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Your corner in the CDR looks empty — deserted? [emoji849] — without you [emoji6]


You have such a dry sense of humour, Lena,


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Monday everyone.
I am waiting for a delivery of Lola's Readigrass to arrive so I haven't dared nip in the shower yet in case I miss it.
Just had a text to say it will be here between 10.20 and 11.20
I hope the driver will be patient and allow me get to the door because they don't hang about usually and I certainly can't chase after him!!
Maybe I'd better sit on the stairs to give me a head start.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## xMario

Good morning [emoji1] cant have a bad day if u have weather like that


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I didn't make it back - 2 hours later when the call ended I was bit too tired!!
> One of my sisters rang to tell me all about her hubby's surprise birthday weekend.



Sounds like it was an epic tale[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

xMario said:


> Good morning [emoji1] cant have a bad day if u have weather like that
> View attachment 265270



Looks Mediterranean? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

These plants really have no brains. Too soon! [emoji85][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Monday everyone.
> I am waiting for a delivery of Lola's Readigrass to arrive so I haven't dared nip in the shower yet in case I miss it.
> Just had a text to say it will be here between 10.20 and 11.20
> I hope the driver will be patient and allow me get to the door because they don't hang about usually and I certainly can't chase after him!!
> Maybe I'd better sit on the stairs to give me a head start.
> Hope everyone has a good day.



Good luck sneaking up on the delivery guy... Don’t forget to say “Boo!” [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Good luck sneaking up on the delivery guy... Don’t forget to say “Boo!” [emoji33][emoji23]



P.S. I used to do it all the time in Turkey. Otherwise they’d speed off and I’m no Usain Bolt...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our US of A fan base must be sleeping in and enjoying the Holiday - meistro, strike up the band.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> That sounds tasty.
> I ended up with a cheese salad sandwich so I managed to have some veg!


I miss the typical choices of sandwiches from when I lived in the UK. It was much easier to find tomato, basil and mozzarella sandwiches, even prepackaged. You just don't see Gloucestershire cheese and spring onion sandwiches over here. Gloucestershire is the yellow one, right? Or am I thinking Leicestershire? It's been so many years now... I still miss toasties on the menu, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Monday everyone.
> I am waiting for a delivery of Lola's Readigrass to arrive so I haven't dared nip in the shower yet in case I miss it.
> Just had a text to say it will be here between 10.20 and 11.20
> I hope the driver will be patient and allow me get to the door because they don't hang about usually and I certainly can't chase after him!!
> Maybe I'd better sit on the stairs to give me a head start.
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Or put a note on the door? If you think he'd take the time to read it, that is. It's possible you could send a text message back with special instructions.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

xMario said:


> Good morning [emoji1] cant have a bad day if u have weather like that
> View attachment 265270


Oh, that's beautiful! Are those solar panels I see on the roof, in the middle of the picture?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Our US of A fan base must be sleeping in and enjoying the Holiday - meistro, strike up the band.
> 
> View attachment 265273


It may be a bank holiday and federal holiday, but state government (in my state, anyhow) is open for business today.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All’s.... I did sleep in but I’m not off for the holiday, just procrastinating [emoji4] I let daughter go out to a bonfire last night ( really hard for me) so of course I stayed up and waited for her to get home... I had stated home by 10 pm and she was 10 min early.... still, that’s late hours for me:-( our weather forecast is 50’s and below all week with lots of rain.... should move out Friday which is when I’ll start planting grass... hope everyone has a wonderful day,


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> P.S. I used to do it all the time in Turkey. Otherwise they’d speed off and I’m no Usain Bolt...


I would think they would have sped off when you said, "Boo!"


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I would think they would have sped off when you said, "Boo!"



Oh, is that what always caused it??   [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All’s.... I did sleep in but I’m not off for the holiday, just procrastinating [emoji4] I let daughter go out to a bonfire last night ( really hard for me) so of course I stayed up and waited for her to get home... I had stated home by 10 pm and she was 10 min early.... still, that’s late hours for me:-( our weather forecast is 50’s and below all week with lots of rain.... should move out Friday which is when I’ll start planting grass... hope everyone has a wonderful day,



Thankfully, having to let daughter stay out late is still a few years away for me [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Our US of A fan base must be sleeping in and enjoying the Holiday - meistro, strike up the band.
> 
> View attachment 265273



Happy Presidents Day to US roommates!

Mark, how’s this for the color of wood? 




Being the great botanist I am, I have no idea what the tree is. Just saw it on our walk with daughter today and was drawn to the bright color.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like it was an epic tale[emoji85][emoji23]


...always is!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Happy Presidents Day to US roommates!
> 
> Mark, how’s this for the color of wood?
> 
> View attachment 265283
> 
> 
> Being the great botanist I am, I have no idea what the tree is. Just saw it on our walk with daughter today and was drawn to the bright color.



Beautiful. Have to love those natural colors. Thats why, unless the wood is pure white pine, I usually just apply a Danish Oil and let the wood do the dancing.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Or put a note on the door? If you think he'd take the time to read it, that is. It's possible you could send a text message back with special instructions.


All the hopping on my left foot has aggravated a painful heel condition called plantar fasciitis which I suffer from occasionally, so I'm trying not to make too many journeys to the door as it's agony. I did try to ask them to tell the driver to be patient on their email link but they said they couldn't deal with that sort of request!

It eventually arrived. The first knock on the door was a delivery for some neighbours so I ended up taking in a parcel for them. MIne followed shortly after and the lad from next door just came to collect his parcel. I hope he's OK I ended up catching his finger in the door! I bet he's cursing me!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our US of A fan base must be sleeping in and enjoying the Holiday - meistro, strike up the band.
> 
> View attachment 265273


Happy holiday to all our US friends!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just as Spring was creeping in here.....another storm due in tomorrow night.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Beautiful. Have to love those natural colors. Thats why, unless the wood is pure white pine, I usually just apply a Danish Oil and let the wood do the dancing.



Danish Oil?  Dancing wood??


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> All the hopping on my left foot has aggravated a painful heel condition called plantar fasciitis which I suffer from occasionally, so I'm trying not to make too many journeys to the door as it's agony. I did try to ask them to tell the driver to be patient on their email link but they said they couldn't deal with that sort of request!
> 
> It eventually arrived. The first knock on the door was a delivery for some neighbours so I ended up taking in a parcel for them. MIne followed shortly after and the lad from next door just came to collect his parcel. I hope he's OK I ended up catching his finger in the door! I bet he's cursing me!



Glad you got Lola’s package. 
I’m sure the neighbor will live [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Just as Spring was creeping in here.....another storm due in tomorrow night.
> 
> View attachment 265284


I hate it when that happens - all the wildlife and plants waking up then they are plunged back into the freezer.
I hope it's not too bad for you and I also hope it doesn't eventually find its way across to us.
I don't mind winter snow but Spring snow just isn't welcome!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Danish Oil?  Dancing wood??


It especially likes to throw some shapes to Justin Timberlake's music


----------



## Lyn W

I'm just going to ring the insurance company of the driver who knocked me over to make sure the accident has been registered with them, so I'll see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It especially likes to throw some shapes to Justin Timberlake's music


  
That would be _bark_ing mad!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Okay. Let us see if I can remember what is going on in the CDR.
> 
> It was Dan, Lena's and Linda's Birthday this month.
> 
> Sabine is very busy with her animal family. Ma & Mo are growing at the rate of knots and her new dog is settling in nicely, although is taking up a lot of her time with training.
> 
> Yvonne, has had rain, wind and visitors ( not necessarily in that order). Found homes for a few critters.
> 
> Heather has been very busy lately. Her daughter found a job. Her son has helped her build an awesome enclosure for Toretto. There was a lot of digging, nailing and painting going on. But it is now done, just needs some plants which will be taken care of in the spring.
> 
> Cathie G, wants a pink umbrella and handbag , which she is planning on talking her brother into giving up.
> 
> Lena has been awol for a while , first for her birthday (but while she wasn't looking a frog jumped into her throat) and then for a sore throat. She got better (slightly) and then got worse. Along with that her daughter then also got sick, so the two of them were able to commiserate with each other. However she is now back and entertaining us with her clever punning and fantastic quips.
> 
> Ray thought it would be cheaper to send his wife on a cruise so he would not have to spring for dinner and flowers, although he still had to give Opo flowers for valentines. He only has to pay 50% for his mani/pedi as he is missing an arm and a leg. I guess someone took the quip of costing an arm and a leg too literally (I know that you can take a joke Ray). However Ray seems to be stuck in the desert on a horse with no name and not knowing his own name and possibly has buzzards flying over his head. [emoji33]
> 
> Mark has been stuck with snow, sleet and rain. With a few sunny days in between and has managed to fit in a kayak trip or two. He has found some cedar wood tree which fell over and is appropriating some pieces for a few to be revealed projects to wow us with.
> 
> Kathy has finished building her turtle fish pond, which is gorgeous I might add. And has gone camping this weekend. She has also had rain and wind visiting them. Was a bit concerned about driving with the wind blowing on their camping trip. But we are all convinced that she will be fine and have lots of fun.
> 
> Lyn had an accident where a jerk drove into her while she was crossing the road (I think). She had to stay in hospital, then went home but eventually had to go stay with her sister for a few days. She did not enjoy it very much as she was worried about Lola too much. They are both now home, Lola is still with her at home all be it in a smaller room but they are getting by and both waiting for the healing to be over.
> 
> Anne has been busy trying to get a new routine in place as hubby got a new job with different working hours. The cats are still all around and giving Anne a run for her money. The Bearded Dragon is ...well chilled and the turtles are now in a 20 gallon tank and loving it. They have even gone so far as to redecorate their digs to their own liking because they were not totally sure about Anne's skills as a decorator.
> 
> And Noel had eye surgery to correct her double vision. It was the last time we spoke, slightly worse but apparently her eyes have to feel worse (after the op) before they will feel better. It has something to do with the problem being corrected and now her eyes have to readjust. And we get our daily comedy fix from Noel with the funny pics she
> Posts for us. Some of them are really good.
> 
> Bambam has been awol for a while now, as she is moving and working on her art projects. Not sure if you saw, but she shared a gorgeous picture (pencil drawing) she did of a lion with us.
> 
> Granpa144 and blackdog have both popped in to say hi. And Todd is busy with work and Murphy and Marge and snap and his other turtles I would imagine.
> 
> Tidgy's Dad has popped in to say Hi in his special way and then left again leaving us wanting more.
> 
> 
> We have Meerkats again, however they have been trying to summon the Dark Lord. For what purpose I don't know.
> 
> Montgomery has also been struggling with the demand for hot drinks and has had Hot toddys' on the menu for a while now, but too many people have been sick to even take him up on his offer.
> 
> Silly and Willy have been hiding away since Sabine has not had a chance to visit too often.
> 
> The jellyfish have been playing with us and giving us light shows.
> 
> The Leprechaun has been borrowing money from Ray and not giving it back, he did however give Ray a horse with no name ( although I do speak under correction)
> 
> The one legged pirate ... well he is the one legged pirate.
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) cannot keep up with the demand for rain jackets and hats.
> 
> The ghost shrimp have been ghosting around and trying to scare us. But it takes a lot to scare us. Although just mention cruises, sharks and nibbling fish and I will run for the hills.
> 
> I am trying to create a bioactive environment for my torts. I just need more isopods. I have managed to find two which I put in their enclosure, but I have yet to see the two at the same time. So either the first one escaped and I caught him again thinking he was number two. Or the first one is really good at hiding. Or it was eaten [emoji33] .
> 
> If I have left anybody out I sincerely apologize. I will be in corner 3 if you want to come and bonk me on the head.


Now that is a really good account of things. Well done!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Danish Oil?  Dancing wood??



Yep...Danes in a can.


Danish oil is an oil-varnish blend. Amateur woodworkers started making boiled linseed oil easier to apply by thinning it with turpentine or mineral spirits, so the proportions were about one-third linseed oil, one-third varnish and one-third thinner. This new solution also dried quickly. Manufacturers capitalized on this homemade solution by making types of Danish oil readily available in hardware stores.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> That would be _bark_ing mad!!!


There are some hotels and companies that regularly hold Tree Dances in the afternoon.
Not sure of the names but they have branches everywhere.


----------



## Lyn W

Rang the Insurance company - they hadn't been informed of the accident by the driver yet.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Rang the Insurance company - they hadn't been informed of the accident by the driver, so he'll be getting a letter from them pretty soon!


Wow, that's been a (relatively) long time since it happened, too. I'm kind of surprised that a government entity didn't give the insurance company a heads up, considering there were injuries involved. The insurance company isn't going to be too happy with the driver, either.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Look what I got in the post.
> 
> Some more presents.
> Thank you @Yvonne, @Kristoff and @Moozillion.
> 
> My Christmas cards have arrived.
> 
> Yvonne I love the key ring and the snow crystals are making me feel cooler already.
> 
> Lena the little elf is gorgeous. I am hoping she brings me the gift/present of winning the powerball.
> 
> Bea - Joy looks just like my Bella.
> View attachment 265228
> View attachment 265229
> View attachment 265230
> View attachment 265231
> View attachment 265232


 GOODNESS! My card took a LOOOONG time getting to you!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> GOODNESS! My card took a LOOOONG time getting to you!!!


Hello Bea, good to see you.
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> There are some hotels and companies that regularly hold Tree Dances in the afternoon.
> Not sure of the names but they have branches everywhere.



Do you think it’s a deep-rooted tradition?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Rang the Insurance company - they hadn't been informed of the accident by the driver yet.



Argh.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hello Bea, good to see you.
> Hope all is well with you.


Hi, Lyn! Thanks! 
Unfortunately, jacques is back at the vets again. They are trying to figure out what's wrong, and I hesitate to say much here, since we have NO idea what's going on. I am considering posting the issues in the Heath thread. 
But other than that, we are doing quite well, thanks. 
Nice to see you are still here- glad your computer is cooperating!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> There are some hotels and companies that regularly hold Tree Dances in the afternoon.
> Not sure of the names but they have branches everywhere.



Ouch...I’ll just leaf that alone, but good to know.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Ditto. Daughter went picking snowdrops yesterday and we saw the first crocus. Too soon! We had a mild February and then snow almost throughout March last year.



We have snowdrops and crocuses... and, to my surprise, Mum says she has both out in Buxton. That’s quite early for Buxton given its altitude and northern location


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Ah, that explains it.
> I'm sure I can remember our Royal Mail doing Sunday deliveries around Xmas time to clear the extra mail, but that stopped years ago....or have I imagined all that?
> It's a miracle to get a first class delivery the next day nowadays!



It happened here a couple of years ago when a new Kent sorting office got into a ghastly mess just before Christmas. We had a post delivery at 7pm on a Sunday. I certainly don’t remember Sunday deliveries other than that.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I miss the typical choices of sandwiches from when I lived in the UK. It was much easier to find tomato, basil and mozzarella sandwiches, even prepackaged. You just don't see Gloucestershire cheese and spring onion sandwiches over here. Gloucestershire is the yellow one, right? Or am I thinking Leicestershire? It's been so many years now... I still miss toasties on the menu, too.



Cheddar is more common in sandwiches. There are many “yellow” hard cheeses


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> All the hopping on my left foot has aggravated a painful heel condition called plantar fasciitis which I suffer from occasionally, so I'm trying not to make too many journeys to the door as it's agony. I did try to ask them to tell the driver to be patient on their email link but they said they couldn't deal with that sort of request!
> 
> It eventually arrived. The first knock on the door was a delivery for some neighbours so I ended up taking in a parcel for them. MIne followed shortly after and the lad from next door just came to collect his parcel. I hope he's OK I ended up catching his finger in the door! I bet he's cursing me!



Plantar fasciitis is so painful. I have had it myself. You really are in the wars


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Rang the Insurance company - they hadn't been informed of the accident by the driver yet.



Grrr! They have now! Did they tell you what your next steps are for claiming?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Rang the Insurance company - they hadn't been informed of the accident by the driver yet.


In the US the insurance company has to be notified by the insured or the victim- no third party notifications. Not sure about their but be prepared to speak to an insurance investigator- be cautious they work against you but act like your best friend. I do not recommend signing any releases to view your medical information. Sad to say but be prepared to get an attorney. I have personally been struck by a person or vehicle multiple times in my life and had to deal with insurance companies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> In the US the insurance company has to be notified by the insured or the victim- no third party notifications. Not sure about their but be prepared to speak to an insurance investigator- be cautious they work against you but act like your best friend. I do not recommend signing any releases to view your medical information. Sad to say but be prepared to get an attorney. I have personally been struck by a person or vehicle multiple times in my life and had to deal with insurance companies.


An attorney, definitely!!!! You can find one to take your case on a contingency basis - that is, they don't get paid until you get paid.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> In the US the insurance company has to be notified by the insured or the victim- no third party notifications. Not sure about their but be prepared to speak to an insurance investigator- be cautious they work against you but act like your best friend. I do not recommend signing any releases to view your medical information. Sad to say but be prepared to get an attorney. I have personally been struck by a person or vehicle multiple times in my life and had to deal with insurance companies.



Good advice...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, high winds today with the big storm approaching. Knocked a very tall tree down near here and BAM! power is down. Luckily......we had similar situations like this in the past and thats why I installed some solar panels that are connected to 4 deep cycle batteries. From battery we have DC to AC converter = POWER source.

Soooo two extension cords later and our internet router/connection is operational. Solar = connected

Heres the incident....wifey was nearby.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, high winds today with the big storm approaching. Knocked a very tall tree down near here and BAM! power is down. Luckily......we had similar situations like this in the past and thats why I installed some solar panels that are connected to 4 deep cycle batteries. From battery we have DC to AC converter = POWER source.
> 
> Soooo two extension cords later and our internet router/connection is operational. Solar = connected


Well we're having a beautiful sunny day, not even a breeze to interrupt the beautifulness!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Well we're having a beautiful sunny day, not even a breeze to interrupt the beautifulness!



Ogh sure......and lovely cactus and green grass.!


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> In the US the insurance company has to be notified by the insured or the victim- no third party notifications. Not sure about their but be prepared to speak to an insurance investigator- be cautious they work against you but act like your best friend. I do not recommend signing any releases to view your medical information. Sad to say but be prepared to get an attorney. I have personally been struck by a person or vehicle multiple times in my life and had to deal with insurance companies.



The whole UK system of insurance sounds quite different to the UK. However, getting legal advice would be recommended


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, high winds today with the big storm approaching. Knocked a very tall tree down near here and BAM! power is down. Luckily......we had similar situations like this in the past and thats why I installed some solar panels that are connected to 4 deep cycle batteries. From battery we have DC to AC converter = POWER source.
> 
> Soooo two extension cords later and our internet router/connection is operational. Solar = connected
> 
> Heres the incident....wifey was nearby.
> 
> View attachment 265290



Glad no one was hurt. 

Smart of you to have solar for a backup!


----------



## Kristoff

Youngsters are so rude these days. This one cussed at us for no apparent reason at all! [emoji33][emoji33]




Good night, roommates!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Youngsters are so rude these days. This one cussed at us for no apparent reason at all! [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 265292
> 
> 
> Good night, roommates!
> 
> View attachment 265293




What....who knew Denmark had wonderful water!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a glimpse of our drive. It’s starts off so pretty and green and gradually turns into desert.
> I need to upload the scary driving video.
> View attachment 265164
> 
> View attachment 265165
> 
> View attachment 265166
> View attachment 265167
> 
> View attachment 265168
> 
> View attachment 265169
> 
> View attachment 265170


Wow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Glad no one was hurt.
> 
> Smart of you to have solar for a backup!



We learned the hard way a few years ago. A big giant thunderstorm knocked power out to the entire region for many days, close to a week. No phones, no internet, no where to charge cell phones, etc. After this incident, I bought a few solar panels and deep cycle batteries. Simple system, won’t power the refridgerator, but will run a light or two, internet, charge phones. Etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Lyn! Thanks!
> Unfortunately, jacques is back at the vets again. They are trying to figure out what's wrong, and I hesitate to say much here, since we have NO idea what's going on. I am considering posting the issues in the Heath thread.
> But other than that, we are doing quite well, thanks.
> Nice to see you are still here- glad your computer is cooperating!


Sorry to hear Jaques is poorly.
Posting on the health thread is a good idea and someone else with turtles may be able to throw some light on what is wrong.
I hope he is better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Plantar fasciitis is so painful. I have had it myself. You really are in the wars


It started suddenly last Autumn and I have been doing the exercises and taking painkillers to try to alleviate it and it had eased off, but now all this hopping on it has brought it back with a vengeance. It's more comfortable to crawl about in my knee pads - not very dignified though!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Grrr! They have now! Did they tell you what your next steps are for claiming?


They just took all the details of the the accident, my injuries and how they are affecting me, the police dealing with it, the hospital for my medical records, etc and said they would be in touch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> They just took all the details of the the accident, my injuries and how they are affecting me, the police dealing with it, the hospital for my medical records, etc and said they would be in touch.



Great.....stay on top of it!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, high winds today with the big storm approaching. Knocked a very tall tree down near here and BAM! power is down. Luckily......we had similar situations like this in the past and thats why I installed some solar panels that are connected to 4 deep cycle batteries. From battery we have DC to AC converter = POWER source.
> 
> Soooo two extension cords later and our internet router/connection is operational. Solar = connected
> 
> Heres the incident....wifey was nearby.
> 
> View attachment 265290


Shame about another tree falling and glad your wife wasn't close enough to be hurt.
I am considering solar panels on my roof as my garden is south facing and gets all the sun.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Youngsters are so rude these days. This one cussed at us for no apparent reason at all! [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 265292
> 
> 
> Good night, roommates!
> 
> View attachment 265293


Yeah they swan about thinking they own the place!
Beautiful pics!!
Night night Lena!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Great.....stay on top of it!


I was going to wait a while until I'd spoken to a solicitor, but my nephew who works for an insurance company said I should contact his insurance and register the accident as soon as possible in case the driver hadn't. So at least they are aware of it now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Shame about another tree falling and glad your wife wasn't close enough to be hurt.
> I am considering solar panels on my roof as my garden is south facing and gets all the sun.



Thanks. I was in the basement vacuuming up (aka hoovering) a lot of my wood shavings. I had just switched on the vac and everything went dark. Ut ogh. I wondered if i blew the circuit - i have like 501 things plugged in and running. So, i thought, ooops.

Surfaced upstairs, power off all over. Gave wifey a call who was just returning home so she drove past the notorios location in our area with tree/power issues. Sure enough - that was the spot. 

If you are interested in an easy self install solar system, check out Goal Zero systems - https://www.goalzero.com/product-fe...MIk7Wy76_G4AIVw0GGCh0ikAclEAAYASAAEgK0u_D_BwE


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Do you think it’s a deep-rooted tradition?


I'm knot sure but I'll go out on a limb and say yes I think it is.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks. I was in the basement vacuuming up (aka hoovering) a lot of my wood shavings. I had just switched on the vac and everything went dark. Ut ogh. I wondered if i blew the circuit - i have like 501 things plugged in and running. So, i thought, ooops.
> 
> Surfaced upstairs, power off all over. Gave wifey a call who was just returning home so she drove past the notorios location in our area with tree/power issues. Sure enough - that was the spot.
> 
> If you are interested in an easy self install solar system, check out Goal Zero systems - https://www.goalzero.com/product-fe...MIk7Wy76_G4AIVw0GGCh0ikAclEAAYASAAEgK0u_D_BwE


Thanks - will have a good look at that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I'm knot sure but I'll go out on a limb and say yes I think it is.



I’m left at the end of the day, raking up all the bad puns blowing in the winds.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m left at the end of the day, raking up all the bad puns blowing in the winds.


Well, Mark, someone has to.
Thank you for all you hard work and I think you should take a bough.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear Jaques is poorly.
> Posting on the health thread is a good idea and someone else with turtles may be able to throw some light on what is wrong.
> I hope he is better soon.


Thanks bunches!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Time I went to bed so I'll say Nos Da now.
Take care and not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Yvonne G

Nighty night!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday and good night [emoji8][emoji99]


----------



## EllieMay

Goodnight everyone...!


----------



## Momof4

I’ll catch up later but I saw this on FB for Mark!
@Maro2Bear


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> What....who knew Denmark had wonderful water!



As they say (and I know I’ve said it before), everyone loves summer in Denmark — it’s the best day of the year! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Lots of kayaking opportunities [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday and good night [emoji8][emoji99]
> View attachment 265300



Daughter’s homework from last year:




[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Lyn! Thanks!
> Unfortunately, jacques is back at the vets again. They are trying to figure out what's wrong, and I hesitate to say much here, since we have NO idea what's going on. I am considering posting the issues in the Heath thread.
> But other than that, we are doing quite well, thanks.
> Nice to see you are still here- glad your computer is cooperating!



Thank you for stopping by, Bea! It’s hard to find comforting words, which is why I didn’t say anything right away... We love Jacques, and it’s so hard that she’s not well... A big electronic hug [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yeah they swan about thinking they own the place!
> Beautiful pics!!
> Night night Lena!



Such a stiff-necked specimen


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s homework from last year:
> 
> View attachment 265308
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Love it!
[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. The sun is back out and we are forecast unseasonably warm weather for the next week or so. Just what I need to help my recovery 

I am aware of what needs to be done to catch up with the chores backlog that has built up over the last few weeks. However, I am just going to have to resist the temptation to get stuck in and attempt to fix it all now. My energy levels are not ready for that yet.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’ll catch up later but I saw this on FB for Mark!
> @Maro2Bear
> View attachment 265303



Very cool!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s homework from last year:
> 
> View attachment 265308
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



LOL!!! Got a bit of you rubbed off on her huh... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is back out and we are forecast unseasonably warm weather for the next week or so. Just what I need to help my recovery
> 
> I am aware of what needs to be done to catch up with the chores backlog that has built up over the last few weeks. However, I am just going to have to resist the temptation to get stuck in and attempt to fix it all now. My energy levels are not ready for that yet.



Don’t be too stubborn ... they certainly won’t go anywhere and it’s more important to let yourself get up to speed first!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun’s up this morning - snowstorm tonight. The Bluejays are flocking to the feeders. Ogh, power was off for about 3.5 hours yesterday. Solar backup powered internet without failure. A good thing.

Wifey got a real pair of new hiking boots on Sunday so today might be a walk to break them in.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, high winds today with the big storm approaching. Knocked a very tall tree down near here and BAM! power is down. Luckily......we had similar situations like this in the past and thats why I installed some solar panels that are connected to 4 deep cycle batteries. From battery we have DC to AC converter = POWER source.
> 
> Soooo two extension cords later and our internet router/connection is operational. Solar = connected
> 
> Heres the incident....wifey was nearby.
> 
> View attachment 265290


Good to know that Sully has backup power...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> We learned the hard way a few years ago. A big giant thunderstorm knocked power out to the entire region for many days, close to a week. No phones, no internet, no where to charge cell phones, etc. After this incident, I bought a few solar panels and deep cycle batteries. Simple system, won’t power the refridgerator, but will run a light or two, internet, charge phones. Etc.


Keep in mind (for if you upgrade your PV system or whatever), you don't have to power a refrigerator constantly... Just enough, intermittently, to hold temperatures down to an acceptable threshold. My parents have a generator for hurricane related power outages. It doesn't power everything, certainly not all the time, but the intermittent power strategy makes good use of their resources.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is back out and we are forecast unseasonably warm weather for the next week or so. Just what I need to help my recovery
> 
> I am aware of what needs to be done to catch up with the chores backlog that has built up over the last few weeks. However, I am just going to have to resist the temptation to get stuck in and attempt to fix it all now. My energy levels are not ready for that yet.


Pace yourself, don't overdo it. We know you're a SuperMum... or is that a SuperJoesMum?  Anyway, we don't want you having a relapse.

Or any of the rest of you who have been under the weather!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> It started suddenly last Autumn and I have been doing the exercises and taking painkillers to try to alleviate it and it had eased off, but now all this hopping on it has brought it back with a vengeance. It's more comfortable to crawl about in my knee pads - not very dignified though!!


How many shoe inserts have you tried. I am having my best succes with Powesrstep Pinnacle max- I overpronate terribly. I hope you are not like my friend nothing worked for him and he finally had surgery. It relieved about 40% of the pain so not perfect.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Keep in mind (for if you upgrade your PV system or whatever), you don't have to power a refrigerator constantly... Just enough, intermittently, to hold temperatures down to an acceptable threshold. My parents have a generator for hurricane related power outages. It doesn't power everything, certainly not all the time, but the intermittent power strategy makes good use of their resources.



Right. Having it periodically cycle on over an hour would work. Our fridge is set in to the wall area in such a way that I think it’s close to impossible to unplug. I should double check and see. It would Be interesting to see how long we could cycle the fridge power until the batteries were drained. I’m guessing pretty long since it’s just a simple motor. We have learned to NOT open fridge doors during power outages.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, overcast Sunday, perfect opportunity to break in some new wood turning tools that arrived a few days back.
> 
> Not the Red Cedar, but an unid wood blank I had laying about for some time... i first rounded the square a bit on my band saw, sanded a few corners for roundness, and fired up the lathe.
> 
> View attachment 265244
> 
> This side will be the inside
> 
> View attachment 265245
> 
> And the Outside
> 
> View attachment 265246
> 
> Taken While Spinning
> Shaping a nice curve on the bottom of the bowl


Love seeing the work in progress.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoise partner sells different things he either pick or buys and dehydrates - mulberry leaves, cactus, hibiscus petals, clover, etc. (He sells that stuff at kapidolo farms on FB), and he told me he always takes a sample bite before he packages it up for the tortoises. There are a few things he says he will actually add to his salad meals for himself. Since I'm not much of a greenery eater, I'll leave the sampling to him.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Still in the desert!!
> Miss you guys!!


Miss you too


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 265271
> 
> View attachment 265272
> 
> 
> These plants really have no brains. Too soon! [emoji85][emoji33][emoji23]


They are beautiful. Maybe they smelled spring in the air as well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All’s.... I did sleep in but I’m not off for the holiday, just procrastinating [emoji4] I let daughter go out to a bonfire last night ( really hard for me) so of course I stayed up and waited for her to get home... I had stated home by 10 pm and she was 10 min early.... still, that’s late hours for me:-( our weather forecast is 50’s and below all week with lots of rain.... should move out Friday which is when I’ll start planting grass... hope everyone has a wonderful day,


At least your daughter was early and not late.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody see that moon this a.m.? My gosh it was big. . . and pretty!!!


----------



## EllieMay

It’s still here!!![emoji35][emoji35]





It’s begging me to take it... I have to leave it because I’m on my way to give a class.... but this is killing me!!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Thankfully, having to let daughter stay out late is still a few years away for me [emoji33]



It’s hard! I track my son with my phone so it does give me peace of mind. 

He’s not driving yet, so that would be a whole other ball game!!


----------



## Momof4

We are home!! 
rain rolled in at sunset unexpectedly and I walked outside and saw this!

1st pic



2 minutes later


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> At least your daughter was early and not late.



She’s usually really good about making me proud! I’m very lucky


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It’s hard! I track my son with my phone so it does give me peace of mind.
> 
> He’s not driving yet, so that would be a whole other ball game!!



I track too it’s gives me a good feeling when she has told me that she is going somewhere and then I look and that is exactly where she is..( yes, I’m a suspicious mom even though she has given me no reason to be)


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We are home!!
> rain rolled in at sunset unexpectedly and I walked outside and saw this!
> 
> 1st pic
> View attachment 265331
> 
> 
> 2 minutes later
> View attachment 265332



So gorgeous!!! You just brightened my day [emoji16]


----------



## Momof4

Here’s my scary driving video through the Mtn!
I had anxiety because our rig and trailer is a combined 
61 feet long and it was our first time towing the trailer. I usually tow it with our truck and follow the RV. 
We did it!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It’s still here!!![emoji35][emoji35]
> View attachment 265326
> View attachment 265327
> View attachment 265328
> 
> 
> It’s begging me to take it... I have to leave it because I’m on my way to give a class.... but this is killing me!!!




Just GET it.....it’s urs! We all can help..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We are home!!
> rain rolled in at sunset unexpectedly and I walked outside and saw this!
> 
> 1st pic
> View attachment 265331
> 
> 
> 2 minutes later
> View attachment 265332




Very cool!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for stopping by, Bea! It’s hard to find comforting words, which is why I didn’t say anything right away... We love Jacques, and it’s so hard that she’s not well... A big electronic hug [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you so much, Lena!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice sunny, but cold morning (31F). We took advantage of the sun before tomorrow’s predicted snowfall.

Some pix, including a few of the usual suspects like “Mr Goose Pond” and one for TFO 










Bird feeder’s are stocked. Squirrels are busy too.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody see that moon this a.m.? My gosh it was big. . . and pretty!!!



Couldn’t see it from here... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It’s still here!!![emoji35][emoji35]
> View attachment 265326
> View attachment 265327
> View attachment 265328
> 
> 
> It’s begging me to take it... I have to leave it because I’m on my way to give a class.... but this is killing me!!!



What a beauty! 
What classes do you give, Heather?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We are home!!
> rain rolled in at sunset unexpectedly and I walked outside and saw this!
> 
> 1st pic
> View attachment 265331
> 
> 
> 2 minutes later
> View attachment 265332



How pretty!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t see it from here... [emoji23]



Yep....saw it. Quite large and clear. A few pieces missing.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> It’s still here!!![emoji35][emoji35]
> View attachment 265326
> View attachment 265327
> View attachment 265328
> 
> 
> It’s begging me to take it... I have to leave it because I’m on my way to give a class.... but this is killing me!!!



Awww, he’s cute!! He looks wild caught to me because he’s so smooth. 
Get him!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Awww, he’s cute!! He looks wild caught to me because he’s so smooth.
> Get him!!!!



I agree - make the store an offer...!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Awww, he’s cute!! He looks wild caught to me because he’s so smooth.
> Get him!!!!



Totally get him! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> I agree - make the store an offer...!



Definitely!
Red foots are my dream tortoises


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Definitely!
> Red foots are my dream tortoises



I didn’t know that!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> What a beauty!
> What classes do you give, Heather?



This one was an informative class on filtration solutions in industrial applications. I was in a coal operated power plant today. It actually went very good and may turn out to beg a big sale for my company)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I agree - make the store an offer...!



You should have heard the line of crap they told me [emoji35] it’s full grown and definitely a female they said. Blahhh blah blahhh.. they were asking $250... what do you think I should offer???

I don’t even know why I’m asking that because I truly do not have a place set up... and I’d have to kiss hubbys butt for a while for this one... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I tried to read up on our red foot care sheets but I’m not sure about housing a red foot ...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t know that!



I really try not to do anything like this without properly planning but I sure hate seeing it there ... it is beautiful huh?? And you should have seen how quick it came up to the glass when it saw me...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> Anybody see that moon this a.m.? My gosh it was big. . . and pretty!!!


Supermoon


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Supermoon



I did see that moon last night... it was pretty impressive


----------



## EllieMay

It’s cold enough tonight to build a fire so me n the kiddos are going to “camp” in the main room and have s’mores... just what I need [emoji16]
View attachment 265379


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It’s cold enough tonight to build a fire so me n the kiddos are going to “camp” in the main room and have s’mores... just what I need [emoji16]
> View attachment 265379



Hhmmmm. Must have burned up - not able see your pix


----------



## AZtortMom

Fred sporting his St. Paddies’ hat [emoji145]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265380
> 
> Fred sporting his St. Paddies’ hat [emoji145]



Fred is the best!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Camping in style )


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Fred is the best!!!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265381
> 
> Camping in style )



Awesome [emoji41]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> You should have heard the line of crap they told me [emoji35] it’s full grown and definitely a female they said. Blahhh blah blahhh.. they were asking $250... what do you think I should offer???
> 
> I don’t even know why I’m asking that because I truly do not have a place set up... and I’d have to kiss hubbys butt for a while for this one... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I tried to read up on our red foot care sheets but I’m not sure about housing a red foot ...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


Here's where we summon @ZEROPILOT... unless someone else has already beaten me to it...


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265381
> 
> Camping in style )



Cute!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> You should have heard the line of crap they told me [emoji35] it’s full grown and definitely a female they said. Blahhh blah blahhh.. they were asking $250... what do you think I should offer???
> 
> I don’t even know why I’m asking that because I truly do not have a place set up... and I’d have to kiss hubbys butt for a while for this one... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I tried to read up on our red foot care sheets but I’m not sure about housing a red foot ...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



Here’s what I found on LLL Reptile as a reference.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> Here's where we summon @ZEROPILOT... unless someone else has already beaten me to it...


It's not full grown. But might be a female.
Has nice colors and is smooth.
$250 would not be unreasonable.
IMO females would command a slightly higher price.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Here’s what I found on LLL Reptile as a reference.
> View attachment 265384



Good reference. I bet they would take $200... could it live outside with a heated night box like my Sullys? It would give me a great excuse to landscape another area... plus for that size tortoise, it would be pretty easy.. I just can’t put anything else in the house...


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good reference. I bet they would take $200... could it live outside with a heated night box like my Sullys? It would give me a great excuse to landscape another area... plus for that size tortoise, it would be pretty easy.. I just can’t put anything else in the house...



In my opinion yes. 
You’re fine all year except winter, right?
If the heated house is big enough, you could do it. 
Mine come out for 1-2 hrs a day when it’s chilly but stay in heated house on cold rainy days. 
I have one that comes and goes as he pleases and my female never ever goes back in on her own. 
I love my mini oil filled heater. There could be better heating out there though. 

$200 sounds fair. Trust me they want to fill that tank with something that sells.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep....saw it. Quite large and clear. A few pieces missing.



Did somebody think it’s made of cheese? ADAM!!!!  @Tidgy’s Dad


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> This one was an informative class on filtration solutions in industrial applications. I was in a coal operated power plant today. It actually went very good and may turn out to beg a big sale for my company)



Good job!


----------



## Maro2Bear

No snow - yet, but it’s on it’s way. They track these storms and their arrival better than the arrival of Santa Claus.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> No snow - yet, but it’s on it’s way. They track these storms and their arrival better than the arrival of Santa Claus.
> 
> View attachment 265387



LOL.... sad but true.... I don’t mind winter at all but I don’t like it skipping is over and then trying to come back... ....maybe we will at least get to see some snow pics from you!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> LOL.... sad but true.... I don’t mind winter at all but I don’t like it skipping is over and then trying to come back... ....maybe we will at least get to see some snow pics from you!




Snowing heavily now. All the schools are cancelled, Federal government offices in Washington, most everything - closed.

We just zipped over to REDBOX and picked up two movies. So, birds are fed, we have entertainment, plenty of wood for crafts.

As long as we keep power, we’re good. Solar back up/batteries are fully charged. I guess we’re good.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I really need to get around to re-covering the couch cushions (at some point). I think about colors and patterns from time to time, but the color & pattern that I really want... is pastel tortie... So the cat hair from Loki and her offspring won't show up as much!   

Loki is the original dilute tortoiseshell in our household... a pastel tortie.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I guess you could say my favorite cleaning strategies involve camouflage strategies. 

I said camouflage, not hiding. I'm one of those "out of sight, out of mind" types. When things disappear off my radar, and I find out later that they've been hidden away, not taken care of...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowing heavily now. All the schools are cancelled, Federal government offices in Washington, most everything - closed.


I'd complain (mostly in jest) that they already had one day off this week with the holiday on Monday... but I'm not really one to talk, considering how many hurricane days we had in Florida last year.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm just going to ring the insurance company of the driver who knocked me over to make sure the accident has been registered with them, so I'll see you all later.
> TTFN


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Now that is a really good account of things. Well done!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Now that is a really good account of things. Well done!


 I just saw that I have left you out. Shall I meet you in corner 3 so that you can bonk me on the head?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Rang the Insurance company - they hadn't been informed of the accident by the driver yet.


Oh no. So not only is the driver a jerk but he is not honest either.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Lyn! Thanks!
> Unfortunately, jacques is back at the vets again. They are trying to figure out what's wrong, and I hesitate to say much here, since we have NO idea what's going on. I am considering posting the issues in the Heath thread.
> But other than that, we are doing quite well, thanks.
> Nice to see you are still here- glad your computer is cooperating!


Oh no! Sorry to hear that Jacques is not well. I hope that the VET is able to find out what is wrong.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow has now blanketed the area. Birds are happy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, high winds today with the big storm approaching. Knocked a very tall tree down near here and BAM! power is down. Luckily......we had similar situations like this in the past and thats why I installed some solar panels that are connected to 4 deep cycle batteries. From battery we have DC to AC converter = POWER source.
> 
> Soooo two extension cords later and our internet router/connection is operational. Solar = connected
> 
> Heres the incident....wifey was nearby.
> 
> View attachment 265290


That looks scary


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'd complain (mostly in jest) that they already had one day off this week with the holiday on Monday... but I'm not really one to talk, considering how many hurricane days we had in Florida last year.



If you have ever been on the Washington DC beltway during or after a snowstorm you will understand the logic. The beltway, I-95, GW Parkway, Baltimore-Washington parkway, I-270 north/south into DC - turns into a nightmare. It’s really a public safety issue for travelers and rescuers. Hey, the gov was closed for 35 days...whats one or two more due to weather.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265381
> 
> Camping in style )


Where's the tent?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Youngsters are so rude these days. This one cussed at us for no apparent reason at all! [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 265292
> 
> 
> Good night, roommates!
> 
> View attachment 265293


Gorgeous photos Lena. And the youngster is quite beautiful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Where's the tent?




It’s a new trend - “Glamping”


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I was going to wait a while until I'd spoken to a solicitor, but my nephew who works for an insurance company said I should contact his insurance and register the accident as soon as possible in case the driver hadn't. So at least they are aware of it now.


Now you need to go and speak to your attorney. so that you can get the ball rolling on any payments that need to be sorted and paid.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday and good night [emoji8][emoji99]
> View attachment 265300


Whahahaha. That was a really good one.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’ll catch up later but I saw this on FB for Mark!
> @Maro2Bear
> View attachment 265303


ooohhh I like that idea.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s homework from last year:
> 
> View attachment 265308
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahahaha. she is not wrong though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is back out and we are forecast unseasonably warm weather for the next week or so. Just what I need to help my recovery
> 
> I am aware of what needs to be done to catch up with the chores backlog that has built up over the last few weeks. However, I am just going to have to resist the temptation to get stuck in and attempt to fix it all now. My energy levels are not ready for that yet.


Yip, I agree. Leave it all for the Elves to do.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Keep in mind (for if you upgrade your PV system or whatever), you don't have to power a refrigerator constantly... Just enough, intermittently, to hold temperatures down to an acceptable threshold. My parents have a generator for hurricane related power outages. It doesn't power everything, certainly not all the time, but the intermittent power strategy makes good use of their resources.


It would be Chinese to me!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s still here!!![emoji35][emoji35]
> View attachment 265326
> View attachment 265327
> View attachment 265328
> 
> 
> It’s begging me to take it... I have to leave it because I’m on my way to give a class.... but this is killing me!!!


So did you go back after class and get it?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We are home!!
> rain rolled in at sunset unexpectedly and I walked outside and saw this!
> 
> 1st pic
> View attachment 265331
> 
> 
> 2 minutes later
> View attachment 265332


What gorgeous pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s my scary driving video through the Mtn!
> I had anxiety because our rig and trailer is a combined
> 61 feet long and it was our first time towing the trailer. I usually tow it with our truck and follow the RV.
> We did it!!!


That did not look too bad, but then again I have never driven with a trailer and in a 61 foot rig.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty nice sunny, but cold morning (31F). We took advantage of the sun before tomorrow’s predicted snowfall.
> 
> Some pix, including a few of the usual suspects like “Mr Goose Pond” and one for TFO
> 
> View attachment 265345
> View attachment 265346
> View attachment 265347
> View attachment 265348
> View attachment 265349
> View attachment 265350
> View attachment 265351
> 
> 
> Bird feeder’s are stocked. Squirrels are busy too.


How beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday
> View attachment 265361
> View attachment 265362


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I really try not to do anything like this without properly planning but I sure hate seeing it there ... it is beautiful huh?? And you should have seen how quick it came up to the glass when it saw me...


Aawwww, it likes you!!


----------



## TortoiseRacket

I finally caught an anole in Florida! 8 years in the business and I finally did it! His name is Brownie.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265380
> 
> Fred sporting his St. Paddies’ hat [emoji145]


Well, Top of the morn'in to you Fred!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265388


Happy Hump say Heather.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Gorgeous photos Lena. And the youngster is quite beautiful.



He really plucked up the courage to use that fowl language on me!


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> I finally caught an anole in Florida! 8 years in the business and I finally did it! His name is Brownie.


Well done. Can we see a pic of Brownie?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> He really plucked up the courage to use that fowl language on me!


Oh Feathers, that is just intolerable. I think you should send him to the cage for a time out!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Took daughter up the fjord on a playdate. The sun finally got ashamed of being out so blatantly in the middle of February, so it’s all back to the ordinary grays and winds.


----------



## CarolM

Well I have finally caught up. Lots going on, in the CDR of late. Snow, glamping, road trips, new redfoots (or potentially new redfoots). So much fun and games. I have been busy with auditors, we have them here for this week and probably next week as well.

And yesterday was my husbands and My anniversary. 25years. I know there are lots of you with many more years, however I am quite proud of the fact that we are still together and happy. Other than that, i have been watching my favorite program (Star Trek voyager) I am still on season 6 so only one more season to go and then on to the next star trek series. It helps with getting my mind to switch off from my work. 

anyway going to be leaving the office shortly so will chat later.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Took daughter up the fjord on a playdate. The sun finally got ashamed of being out so blatantly in the middle of February, so it’s all back to the ordinary grays and winds.
> 
> View attachment 265394


Fits in perfectly with my mood lately. I love grey days. Must be the cancerian in me.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that Jacques is not well. I hope that the VET is able to find out what is wrong.


Thanks so much, Carol. 

After 3 days at the vet's, Jacques is suddenly much better although they did no treatment and her labs all came back normal! 
They have no idea what happened to leave her on her back in her tank in 5 inches of water: too weak to right herself or reach the surface and with her entire body puffed up and protruding from her shell. 
Although I'm glad she's better, I'm left wondering WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED and will it happen again? 
If we have no idea what happened, we have no way of preventing it from happening again. 
I wish I could just relax and be grateful, but now I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Carol.
> 
> After 3 days at the vet's, Jacques is suddenly much better although they did no treatment and her labs all came back normal!
> They have no idea what happened to leave her on her back in her tank in 5 inches of water: too weak to right herself or reach the surface and with her entire body puffed up and protruding from her shell.
> Although I'm glad she's better, I'm left wondering WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED and will it happen again?
> If we have no idea what happened, we have no way of preventing it from happening again.
> I wish I could just relax and be grateful, but now I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop...


Oh Dear. That does sound very frustrating. I would hate that as well and would want to know straight away. Maybe posting on the health thread might just give you some ideas on what to look out for and or if it was anything that you gave her.

I feel your pain Bea. A big Electronic Hug.


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseRacket said:


> I finally caught an anole in Florida! 8 years in the business and I finally did it! His name is Brownie.


How about showing us a picture of Brownie?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh Feathers, that is just intolerable. I think you should send him to the cage for a time out!



Quill in hand, I’m writing you all a note.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Took daughter up the fjord on a playdate. The sun finally got ashamed of being out so blatantly in the middle of February, so it’s all back to the ordinary grays and winds.
> 
> View attachment 265394



Boats! Water!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok.....wifey pulled out the spreadsheet and added Sully’s last weigh in...

This coming May, Mr Sully will be 5 years old and over 70 pounds.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> No snow - yet, but it’s on it’s way. They track these storms and their arrival better than the arrival of Santa Claus.
> 
> View attachment 265387


We are getting the snow now then rain, all in the same day. 3 to 5 inches of snow from 7am to about noon then changing to mix then all rain. What a crazy day


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow has now blanketed the area. Birds are happy.
> 
> View attachment 265392



Beautiful... my fix for the day


----------



## Cheryl Hills

TortoiseRacket said:


> I finally caught an anole in Florida! 8 years in the business and I finally did it! His name is Brownie.


I used to catch these all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Carol.
> 
> After 3 days at the vet's, Jacques is suddenly much better although they did no treatment and her labs all came back normal!
> They have no idea what happened to leave her on her back in her tank in 5 inches of water: too weak to right herself or reach the surface and with her entire body puffed up and protruding from her shell.
> Although I'm glad she's better, I'm left wondering WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED and will it happen again?
> If we have no idea what happened, we have no way of preventing it from happening again.
> I wish I could just relax and be grateful, but now I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop...



Poor Jacques and poor you too.

Something just popped in my head. 
Do turtles have neurological issues? 
I wonder if something just is off since his labs are good.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Where's the tent?



Little man soon drags every throw off the back of furniture.. he likes to build things


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. Lots going on, in the CDR of late. Snow, glamping, road trips, new redfoots (or potentially new redfoots). So much fun and games. I have been busy with auditors, we have them here for this week and probably next week as well.
> 
> And yesterday was my husbands and My anniversary. 25years. I know there are lots of you with many more years, however I am quite proud of the fact that we are still together and happy. Other than that, i have been watching my favorite program (Star Trek voyager) I am still on season 6 so only one more season to go and then on to the next star trek series. It helps with getting my mind to switch off from my work.
> 
> anyway going to be leaving the office shortly so will chat later.



Happy 25th anniversary!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. Lots going on, in the CDR of late. Snow, glamping, road trips, new redfoots (or potentially new redfoots). So much fun and games. I have been busy with auditors, we have them here for this week and probably next week as well.
> 
> And yesterday was my husbands and My anniversary. 25years. I know there are lots of you with many more years, however I am quite proud of the fact that we are still together and happy. Other than that, i have been watching my favorite program (Star Trek voyager) I am still on season 6 so only one more season to go and then on to the next star trek series. It helps with getting my mind to switch off from my work.
> 
> anyway going to be leaving the office shortly so will chat later.



Happy ANNIVERSARY! I love that you said still HAPPY and together. CONGRATS...

I did not go back for the red foot. I would want to build my heated box first... I’m still in undecided mode...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....wifey pulled out the spreadsheet and added Sully’s last weigh in...
> 
> This coming May, Mr Sully will be 5 years old and over 70 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265397



Awwwww!!!! What are you using to weigh him now?


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> We are getting the snow now then rain, all in the same day. 3 to 5 inches of snow from 7am to about noon then changing to mix then all rain. What a crazy day



Yuck.... that’s inside weather to me!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Yuck.... that’s inside weather to me!



Yeah. It’s still snowing but should turn to sleet and then freezing rain. Yuck.


----------



## Momof4

Our rain is coming soon. 
I love it but my torts don’t! 
I’m ready for spring.


----------



## Momof4

Another desert video. I missed this ride.


----------



## Momof4

Last one!
We ride out to the Jeep training center and watched this guy trying to maneuver through this obstacle course his wife was so calm and collected I would’ve freaked out. 
We watch for an hour but he finally got thru with a little help from a friend.


----------



## Momof4

Last pics!





Part of the training course. They drive up and over this structure. I’ve never seen it though.



Husband and son.


----------



## Momof4

Feeling lazy this morning. 
My kids have this week off so I’m slowly drinking my coffee thinking of all the chores I have.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Daughter’s homework from last year:
> 
> View attachment 265308
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That's made me laugh!
I love it!
When my nephew was young he was asked on a SAT paper what the flat teeth at the fromt of the mouth were for.
His answer - for smiling with!
He was also asked on another occasion to give an emergency contact number - he gave 999!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. The sun is back out and we are forecast unseasonably warm weather for the next week or so. Just what I need to help my recovery
> 
> I am aware of what needs to be done to catch up with the chores backlog that has built up over the last few weeks. However, I am just going to have to resist the temptation to get stuck in and attempt to fix it all now. My energy levels are not ready for that yet.


Take your time Linda, I'm sure the chores can wait a while.
Better to have you completely recovered!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> How many shoe inserts have you tried. I am having my best succes with Powesrstep Pinnacle max- I overpronate terribly. I hope you are not like my friend nothing worked for him and he finally had surgery. It relieved about 40% of the pain so not perfect.


Lots of different inserts and until this the exercises and not wearing flat shoes helped a lot. but I can't hop in heels!!
I think they would try steroid jabs into the heel before surgery and that sounds unpleasant enough!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s still here!!![emoji35][emoji35]
> View attachment 265326
> View attachment 265327
> View attachment 265328
> 
> 
> It’s begging me to take it... I have to leave it because I’m on my way to give a class.... but this is killing me!!!


Aw he's lovely and obviously likes you!! (no pressure)


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We are home!!
> rain rolled in at sunset unexpectedly and I walked outside and saw this!
> 
> 1st pic
> View attachment 265331
> 
> 
> 2 minutes later
> View attachment 265332


Welcome back!
Beautiful sunset!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> You should have heard the line of crap they told me [emoji35] it’s full grown and definitely a female they said. Blahhh blah blahhh.. they were asking $250... what do you think I should offer???
> 
> I don’t even know why I’m asking that because I truly do not have a place set up... and I’d have to kiss hubbys butt for a while for this one... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I tried to read up on our red foot care sheets but I’m not sure about housing a red foot ...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


Ask Ed he'll be able to help you @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Here's where we summon @ZEROPILOT... unless someone else has already beaten me to it...


Snap - he's the first that springs to mind where Redfoots are concerned!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> I used to catch these all the time when I was a kid.


We have to rescue anoles every 2-3 months or so. They sneak inside, and then the cats find out.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowing heavily now. All the schools are cancelled, Federal government offices in Washington, most everything - closed.
> 
> We just zipped over to REDBOX and picked up two movies. So, birds are fed, we have entertainment, plenty of wood for crafts.
> 
> As long as we keep power, we’re good. Solar back up/batteries are fully charged. I guess we’re good.


Stay warm and hope it doesn't cause too much more disruption for you and the area!
We have temps of 17'c forecast for some areas this weekend - it's just not right!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. Lots going on, in the CDR of late. Snow, glamping, road trips, new redfoots (or potentially new redfoots). So much fun and games. I have been busy with auditors, we have them here for this week and probably next week as well.
> 
> And yesterday was my husbands and My anniversary. 25years. I know there are lots of you with many more years, however I am quite proud of the fact that we are still together and happy. Other than that, i have been watching my favorite program (Star Trek voyager) I am still on season 6 so only one more season to go and then on to the next star trek series. It helps with getting my mind to switch off from my work.
> 
> anyway going to be leaving the office shortly so will chat later.


Congratulations on your silver wedding anniversary Carol and hubby!
25 years is quite an achievement!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Carol.
> 
> After 3 days at the vet's, Jacques is suddenly much better although they did no treatment and her labs all came back normal!
> They have no idea what happened to leave her on her back in her tank in 5 inches of water: too weak to right herself or reach the surface and with her entire body puffed up and protruding from her shell.
> Although I'm glad she's better, I'm left wondering WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED and will it happen again?
> If we have no idea what happened, we have no way of preventing it from happening again.
> I wish I could just relax and be grateful, but now I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop...


That's great news for Jacques but a shame they can't find out the cause and such a worry for you.
I hope she goes from strength to strength and says well.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....wifey pulled out the spreadsheet and added Sully’s last weigh in...
> 
> This coming May, Mr Sully will be 5 years old and over 70 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265397


He's done very well!
I'm sure you had something to do with it too!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Happy ANNIVERSARY! I love that you said still HAPPY and together. CONGRATS...
> 
> I did not go back for the red foot. I would want to build my heated box first... I’m still in undecided mode...


If you are meant to have it, it will still be available when you're ready.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Last pics!
> View attachment 265404
> 
> View attachment 265405
> 
> 
> Part of the training course. They drive up and over this structure. I’ve never seen it though.
> View attachment 265407
> 
> 
> Husband and son.
> View attachment 265408


Great pics!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Last pics!
> View attachment 265404
> 
> View attachment 265405
> 
> 
> Part of the training course. They drive up and over this structure. I’ve never seen it though.
> View attachment 265407
> 
> 
> Husband and son.
> View attachment 265408


That jeep sports a disabled person license plate??????? What the heck!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Feeling lazy this morning.
> My kids have this week off so I’m slowly drinking my coffee thinking of all the chores I have.


Some sort of spring vacation for schools? Schools here only had Monday off. 

The thing about chores is they'll wait for you. And don't worry, no one else will take away your fun. Like the RF tortoise at the pet store, the chores will still be there when you're ready for them!


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone is having a good Weds!
I'm going stir crazy here!!
I'm even nervous about going out in the garden at the moment while I'm here on my own in case I fall or can't get back in.
There are couple of small steps I would have to manoeuver and I'm not sure my left foot could take the pain of hopping up and down them.
Thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Some sort of spring vacation for schools? Schools here only had Monday off.
> 
> The thing about chores is they'll wait for you. And don't worry, no one else will take away your fun. Like the RF tortoise at the pet store, the chores will still be there when you're ready for them!


Our schools have a week off for half term either this week or next.
I miss the kids and the staff in school - not missing the work though!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Weds!
> I'm going stir crazy here!!
> I'm even nervous about going out in the garden at the moment while I'm here on my own in case I fall or can't get back in.
> There are couple of small steps I would have to manoeuver and I'm not sure my left foot could take the pain of hopping up and down them.
> Thank goodness for the internet!


Being incapacitated would never be a problem for me. I love to read. I have some pretty good jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle, and playing with those find-the-hidden-object apps keeps me entertained too. I'm basically lazy and look for any old excuse to sit around and do nothing.


----------



## Yvonne G

I decided to have a TV dinner for lunch. Looks quite tasty, right?





*WRONG!!!*

*

*


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. Lots going on, in the CDR of late. Snow, glamping, road trips, new redfoots (or potentially new redfoots). So much fun and games. I have been busy with auditors, we have them here for this week and probably next week as well.
> 
> And yesterday was my husbands and My anniversary. 25years. I know there are lots of you with many more years, however I am quite proud of the fact that we are still together and happy. Other than that, i have been watching my favorite program (Star Trek voyager) I am still on season 6 so only one more season to go and then on to the next star trek series. It helps with getting my mind to switch off from my work.
> 
> anyway going to be leaving the office shortly so will chat later.



Happy anniversary to Carol and Stephen! 25 years is a big number! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> That jeep sports a disabled person license plate??????? What the heck!



I know right?!??
I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, about 5 or 6 inches of snow on the ground. We sorted through about 30 or pictures in frames that we never unwrapped from our last move. Removing pix, stacking frames. I’m about to put a box of 25 “good” picture frames on Craigs list.

Ok, true confessions. wifey was doing most of the unwrapping and sorting, and I was working on our new bowl.

Bottom is pretty much done, it’s now been flipped around to enable the the removal of the inside wood.



Flipped Around



Nibbling Away



Internal Grain Looking Nice


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I know right?!??
> I was thinking the same thing!!



Maybe it’s referring to the mental faculties of the drivers and scared to death passengers!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Some sort of spring vacation for schools? Schools here only had Monday off.
> 
> The thing about chores is they'll wait for you. And don't worry, no one else will take away your fun. Like the RF tortoise at the pet store, the chores will still be there when you're ready for them!



Our district has “ski week” plus, in April we get spring break.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thanks so much, Carol.
> 
> After 3 days at the vet's, Jacques is suddenly much better although they did no treatment and her labs all came back normal!
> They have no idea what happened to leave her on her back in her tank in 5 inches of water: too weak to right herself or reach the surface and with her entire body puffed up and protruding from her shell.
> Although I'm glad she's better, I'm left wondering WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED and will it happen again?
> If we have no idea what happened, we have no way of preventing it from happening again.
> I wish I could just relax and be grateful, but now I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop...



It’s very distressing, Bea.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Boats! Water!



Time to visit Denmark? [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....wifey pulled out the spreadsheet and added Sully’s last weigh in...
> 
> This coming May, Mr Sully will be 5 years old and over 70 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265397



[emoji50] It really takes off after a little while, doesn’t it? [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe it’s referring to the mental faculties of the drivers and scared to death passengers!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Another desert video. I missed this ride.



[emoji33][emoji33] I’ll try not to make any _dirty_ jokes about this...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Last one!
> We ride out to the Jeep training center and watched this guy trying to maneuver through this obstacle course his wife was so calm and collected I would’ve freaked out.
> We watch for an hour but he finally got thru with a little help from a friend.



I don’t know how they’ll get over this experience...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Last pics!
> View attachment 265404
> 
> View attachment 265405
> 
> 
> Part of the training course. They drive up and over this structure. I’ve never seen it though.
> View attachment 265407
> 
> 
> Husband and son.
> View attachment 265408



Not sure about driving but a great structure for family photos! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's made me laugh!
> I love it!
> When my nephew was young he was asked on a SAT paper what the flat teeth at the fromt of the mouth were for.
> His answer - for smiling with!
> He was also asked on another occasion to give an emergency contact number - he gave 999!



Brilliant! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lots of different inserts and until this the exercises and not wearing flat shoes helped a lot. but I can't hop in heels!!
> I think they would try steroid jabs into the heel before surgery and that sounds unpleasant enough!



I must look into all that. A hereditary issue (


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Weds!
> I'm going stir crazy here!!
> I'm even nervous about going out in the garden at the moment while I'm here on my own in case I fall or can't get back in.
> There are couple of small steps I would have to manoeuver and I'm not sure my left foot could take the pain of hopping up and down them.
> Thank goodness for the internet!



Surfing is the best activity for you at the moment. It’ll be over soon, Lyn! Hang in there.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I decided to have a TV dinner for lunch. Looks quite tasty, right?
> 
> View attachment 265428
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!!!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 265429
> *



[emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] Looks as bad as my attempts at making a gingerbread house!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, about 5 or 6 inches of snow on the ground. We sorted through about 30 or pictures in frames that we never unwrapped from our last move. Removing pix, stacking frames. I’m about to put a box of 25 “good” picture frames on Craigs list.
> 
> Ok, true confessions. wifey was doing most of the unwrapping and sorting, and I was working on our new bowl.
> 
> Bottom is pretty much done, it’s now been flipped around to enable the the removal of the inside wood.
> 
> View attachment 265431
> 
> Flipped Around
> 
> View attachment 265432
> 
> Nibbling Away
> 
> View attachment 265433
> 
> Internal Grain Looking Nice



Coming along nicely!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe it’s referring to the mental faculties of the drivers and scared to death passengers!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Not sure about driving but a great structure for family photos! [emoji23]




It really cements the relationship, standing on large concrete pipes!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maryland deployed a new application/gps tracker on all of its snowploughs. Shows pretty much in near real time where the trucks are...


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been recapturing my youth by watching obscure cable channels that show old, OLD TV shows. Are any of you old enough to remember Clayton Moore as the Lone Ranger? At the time, I never gave it a thought about this hero going around the old west, wearing a light blue 'outfit,' two six guns, a mask and only shooting guns out of people's hands, never actually drawing any blood on the person's personage. But now that I'm older and more seasoned, those shows are almost ridiculous! and so corny. 

Another one I'm watching is the Roy Roger show. I just LOVE their theme song. Roy and Dale sing "Happy Trails" and they harmonize. That song gets stuck in my head for hours after I turn off the TV. That show is not quite as corny as the Lone Ranger. Both of them are entertaining and I thoroughly enjoy them.

In the olden days, when the Perry Mason show first aired, the cars they drove were amazing! They must be twice the length of today's cars.

I couldn't find a picture online that does it justice. It looks WAY longer on the TV show:


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> It really cements the relationship, standing on large concrete pipes!



That’s a solid joke, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I've been recapturing my youth by watching obscure cable channels that show old, OLD TV shows. Are any of you old enough to remember Clayton Moore as the Lone Ranger? At the time, I never gave it a thought about this hero going around the old west, wearing a light blue 'outfit,' two six guns, a mask and only shooting guns out of people's hands, never actually drawing any blood on the person's personage. But now that I'm older and more seasoned, those shows are almost ridiculous! and so corny.
> 
> Another one I'm watching is the Roy Roger show. I just LOVE their theme song. Roy and Dale sing "Happy Trails" and they harmonize. That song gets stuck in my head for hours after I turn off the TV. That show is not quite as corny as the Lone Ranger. Both of them are entertaining and I thoroughly enjoy them.
> 
> In the olden days, when the Perry Mason show first aired, the cars they drove were amazing! They must be twice the length of today's cars.
> 
> I couldn't find a picture online that does it justice. It looks WAY longer on the TV show:
> 
> View attachment 265448



Is that all in the back for the luggage?? [emoji50]


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> I use that particular brand of frebreeze for those same reasons. It’s great stuff [emoji5]


That's sooo funny. Febreeze probably loves us happy users...when my family brings their dogs and kids with them to visit...


----------



## Cathie G

Dear Yavonne G I do remember those shows but I wasn't able to watch a lot of them unless we visited relatives. I was probably 10 or 11 before my family bought a tv. I still love Perry Mason, Roy and Dale, and many others.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I decided to have a TV dinner for lunch. Looks quite tasty, right?
> 
> View attachment 265428
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!!!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 265429
> *



Have you ever tried the Amy’s frozen meals?
The enchiladas and tortilla Mexican bowl is good. My husband takes them for lunch if I don’t have anything else for him.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I've been recapturing my youth by watching obscure cable channels that show old, OLD TV shows. Are any of you old enough to remember Clayton Moore as the Lone Ranger? At the time, I never gave it a thought about this hero going around the old west, wearing a light blue 'outfit,' two six guns, a mask and only shooting guns out of people's hands, never actually drawing any blood on the person's personage. But now that I'm older and more seasoned, those shows are almost ridiculous! and so corny.
> 
> Another one I'm watching is the Roy Roger show. I just LOVE their theme song. Roy and Dale sing "Happy Trails" and they harmonize. That song gets stuck in my head for hours after I turn off the TV. That show is not quite as corny as the Lone Ranger. Both of them are entertaining and I thoroughly enjoy them.
> 
> In the olden days, when the Perry Mason show first aired, the cars they drove were amazing! They must be twice the length of today's cars.
> 
> I couldn't find a picture online that does it justice. It looks WAY longer on the TV show:
> 
> View attachment 265448



I used to watch Roy Rogers with my grandma when I was very small! It was her favorite! She would have been 86 now.


----------



## Cathie G

I think a perfect get well card to Lyn W should contain a Gain dryer sheet. Is that legal?


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Well I have finally caught up. Lots going on, in the CDR of late. Snow, glamping, road trips, new redfoots (or potentially new redfoots). So much fun and games. I have been busy with auditors, we have them here for this week and probably next week as well.
> 
> And yesterday was my husbands and My anniversary. 25years. I know there are lots of you with many more years, however I am quite proud of the fact that we are still together and happy. Other than that, i have been watching my favorite program (Star Trek voyager) I am still on season 6 so only one more season to go and then on to the next star trek series. It helps with getting my mind to switch off from my work.
> 
> anyway going to be leaving the office shortly so will chat later.



Good to not see you carol [emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Last pics!
> View attachment 265404
> 
> View attachment 265405
> 
> 
> Part of the training course. They drive up and over this structure. I’ve never seen it though.
> View attachment 265407
> 
> 
> Husband and son.
> View attachment 265408



Great pictures [emoji106]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I used to watch Roy Rogers with my grandma when I was very small! It was her favorite! She would have been 86 now.


Me too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Weds!
> I'm going stir crazy here!!
> I'm even nervous about going out in the garden at the moment while I'm here on my own in case I fall or can't get back in.
> There are couple of small steps I would have to manoeuver and I'm not sure my left foot could take the pain of hopping up and down them.
> Thank goodness for the internet!



Happy Wednesday Lyn!
I feel your pain!
I skinned my knee on Shelly’s wall because I still can’t see straight [emoji12][emoji851][emoji849]


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> That's sooo funny. Febreeze probably loves us happy users...when my family brings their dogs and kids with them to visit...



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 265458


Yes it's a crazy happy Wednesday. What a cute lil Horsefield? A female?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Is that all in the back for the luggage?? [emoji50]


Yeah, that's trunk space for whatever you need to carry (besides passengers!).


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Have you ever tried the Amy’s frozen meals?
> The enchiladas and tortilla Mexican bowl is good. My husband takes them for lunch if I don’t have anything else for him.


I look at them every time I shop, however, they contain too many of the things I try to not eat because of my diverticulosis.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That’s a solid joke, Mark!



Thanks for the reinforcement - maybe some rebar, would help, but I’ll take that as a solid compliment.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday Lyn!
> I feel your pain!
> I skinned my knee on Shelly’s wall because I still can’t see straight [emoji12][emoji851][emoji849]


Oh man. How long did they say this will last? You would think the surgery would have corrected it right away. ???


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 265458


Hold on a minute there. . . is he flipping us the bird?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of discussion lately of needing or requiring glasses, let alone double vision.... read on..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Hold on a minute there. . . is he flipping us the bird?



Nope. I believe he is flapping us the bird! Ooops, thought it was the swan pix....my bad.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 265458



Love the wave !!!!


----------



## EllieMay

We really want to be done with winter!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265465
> 
> 
> We really want to be done with winter!!!



Looks like Camelia? Very nice. We just have s n o w.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like Camelia? Very nice. We just have s n o w.



It is... I have some azaleas with a couple buds on them too...
On Torettos side of the house, I have a couple crepe myrtles and hardy hibiscus. They are still bare but I did notice a bit of green coming out on one of the hibiscus. I have planted collards and romaine, pansys, viola and snap dragon.. they are all growing also potted some opotunia, agave, and aloe... AND I have dandelion and sow thistle coming up every where!!!

.. good large leaves too... my enthusiasm is boundless right now!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. How long did they say this will last? You would think the surgery would have corrected it right away. ???



They said it can take up to three weeks *sigh*
I have a follow up appointment tomorrow


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hold on a minute there. . . is he flipping us the bird?



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Yes it's a crazy happy Wednesday. What a cute lil Horsefield? A female?



Yup horsefield, but a male. His name is Ivan [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> It is... I have some azaleas with a couple buds on them too...
> On Torettos side of the house, I have a couple crepe myrtles and hardy hibiscus. They are still bare but I did notice a bit of green coming out on one of the hibiscus. I have planted collards and romaine, pansys, viola and snap dragon.. they are all growing also potted some opotunia, agave, and aloe... AND I have dandelion and sow thistle coming up every where!!!
> View attachment 265469
> .. good large leaves too... my enthusiasm is boundless right now!!!


I'm pretty sure that's dock, a do not feed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Every time [emoji38]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure that's dock, a do not feed.



Oh crap I would have sworn I matched it right. It has red stems and some red on the underside. Strike that one from the list.. THANK YOU!


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> Oh Dear. That does sound very frustrating. I would hate that as well and would want to know straight away. Maybe posting on the health thread might just give you some ideas on what to look out for and or if it was anything that you gave her.
> 
> I feel your pain Bea. A big Electronic Hug.


Thanks, Carol. 
We're back home, Jacques is in her tank and hanging out in some new plastic plants looking completely unconcerned!!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265477
> 
> Every time [emoji38]


OMG!!!!! 
This is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Poor Jacques and poor you too.
> 
> Something just popped in my head.
> Do turtles have neurological issues?
> I wonder if something just is off since his labs are good.


No clue. But she's home and in her tank, acting like nothing happened!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> That's great news for Jacques but a shame they can't find out the cause and such a worry for you.
> I hope she goes from strength to strength and says well.


Thanks, Lyn!  So far, so good!


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> It’s very distressing, Bea.


Thanks, Elena.  We're back home and Jacques is acting fine: just as if nothing happened!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....wifey pulled out the spreadsheet and added Sully’s last weigh in...
> 
> This coming May, Mr Sully will be 5 years old and over 70 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265397


Well done Sully.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> We are getting the snow now then rain, all in the same day. 3 to 5 inches of snow from 7am to about noon then changing to mix then all rain. What a crazy day


That is crazy.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy 25th anniversary!!
> View attachment 265400


Thank you.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy ANNIVERSARY! I love that you said still HAPPY and together. CONGRATS...
> 
> I did not go back for the red foot. I would want to build my heated box first... I’m still in undecided mode...


Thank you. [emoji3] 
And yes be sure first as we all know that it is a big commitment. [emoji85] [emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Last one!
> We ride out to the Jeep training center and watched this guy trying to maneuver through this obstacle course his wife was so calm and collected I would’ve freaked out.
> We watch for an hour but he finally got thru with a little help from a friend.


Will have to watch the videos later.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Last pics!
> View attachment 265404
> 
> View attachment 265405
> 
> 
> Part of the training course. They drive up and over this structure. I’ve never seen it though.
> View attachment 265407
> 
> 
> Husband and son.
> View attachment 265408


Very nice pic of your hubby and son. And that obstacle is crazy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's made me laugh!
> I love it!
> When my nephew was young he was asked on a SAT paper what the flat teeth at the fromt of the mouth were for.
> His answer - for smiling with!
> He was also asked on another occasion to give an emergency contact number - he gave 999!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have to rescue anoles every 2-3 months or so. They sneak inside, and then the cats find out.


[emoji33] [emoji33] Can somebody tell me what an anole is?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations on your silver wedding anniversary Carol and hubby!
> 25 years is quite an achievement!


Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That jeep sports a disabled person license plate??????? What the heck!


How on earth did you see that.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Some sort of spring vacation for schools? Schools here only had Monday off.
> 
> The thing about chores is they'll wait for you. And don't worry, no one else will take away your fun. Like the RF tortoise at the pet store, the chores will still be there when you're ready for them!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Weds!
> I'm going stir crazy here!!
> I'm even nervous about going out in the garden at the moment while I'm here on my own in case I fall or can't get back in.
> There are couple of small steps I would have to manoeuver and I'm not sure my left foot could take the pain of hopping up and down them.
> Thank goodness for the internet!


Oh shame Lyn. The internet should keep you busy for a while, if you ask it the right questions.
Otherwise you could always take up macrame or knitting. [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Being incapacitated would never be a problem for me. I love to read. I have some pretty good jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle, and playing with those find-the-hidden-object apps keeps me entertained too. I'm basically lazy and look for any old excuse to sit around and do nothing.


Oh me too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I decided to have a TV dinner for lunch. Looks quite tasty, right?
> 
> View attachment 265428
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG!!!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 265429
> *


Mmmm. I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy anniversary to Carol and Stephen! 25 years is a big number! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, about 5 or 6 inches of snow on the ground. We sorted through about 30 or pictures in frames that we never unwrapped from our last move. Removing pix, stacking frames. I’m about to put a box of 25 “good” picture frames on Craigs list.
> 
> Ok, true confessions. wifey was doing most of the unwrapping and sorting, and I was working on our new bowl.
> 
> Bottom is pretty much done, it’s now been flipped around to enable the the removal of the inside wood.
> 
> View attachment 265431
> 
> Flipped Around
> 
> View attachment 265432
> 
> Nibbling Away
> 
> View attachment 265433
> 
> Internal Grain Looking Nice


That is absolutely gorgeous. May I ask how it is that you have all those great woodworking machines?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It really cements the relationship, standing on large concrete pipes!


Whahaha. You are really doing well at the puns.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've been recapturing my youth by watching obscure cable channels that show old, OLD TV shows. Are any of you old enough to remember Clayton Moore as the Lone Ranger? At the time, I never gave it a thought about this hero going around the old west, wearing a light blue 'outfit,' two six guns, a mask and only shooting guns out of people's hands, never actually drawing any blood on the person's personage. But now that I'm older and more seasoned, those shows are almost ridiculous! and so corny.
> 
> Another one I'm watching is the Roy Roger show. I just LOVE their theme song. Roy and Dale sing "Happy Trails" and they harmonize. That song gets stuck in my head for hours after I turn off the TV. That show is not quite as corny as the Lone Ranger. Both of them are entertaining and I thoroughly enjoy them.
> 
> In the olden days, when the Perry Mason show first aired, the cars they drove were amazing! They must be twice the length of today's cars.
> 
> I couldn't find a picture online that does it justice. It looks WAY longer on the TV show:
> 
> View attachment 265448


I think I remember the lone ranger!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I used to watch Roy Rogers with my grandma when I was very small! It was her favorite! She would have been 86 now.


I watched Buck Rogers. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday Lyn!
> I feel your pain!
> I skinned my knee on Shelly’s wall because I still can’t see straight [emoji12][emoji851][emoji849]


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of discussion lately of needing or requiring glasses, let alone double vision.... read on..
> 
> View attachment 265462


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Carol.
> We're back home, Jacques is in her tank and hanging out in some new plastic plants looking completely unconcerned!!!


Thats the Jacques we know and love.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> That's sooo funny. Febreeze probably loves us happy users...when my family brings their dogs and kids with them to visit...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday Lyn!
> I feel your pain!
> I skinned my knee on Shelly’s wall because I still can’t see straight [emoji12][emoji851][emoji849]



Ouch.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, that's trunk space for whatever you need to carry (besides passengers!).



Dead bodies?? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of discussion lately of needing or requiring glasses, let alone double vision.... read on..
> 
> View attachment 265462



Love that!!! My kind of a post [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265465
> 
> 
> We really want to be done with winter!!!



Done with winter? Before April?? You must be from Texas or something.... [emoji33][emoji85][emoji8] (Some of us are in Northern Europe, you know[emoji33][emoji23]).


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Elena.  We're back home and Jacques is acting fine: just as if nothing happened!!!



Just being her normal self, huh? What a diva! [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well done Sully.



Well done to Mark’s wifey for making the chart?
Well done to Mark for finding enough food to feed Sully?
Well done Sully — ?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] Can somebody tell me what an anole is?



+1 [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Daughter’s playdate has just fallen through, so I’ll have to come up with a Plan B. There’re lots of activities for kids this week, but all of them are in Danish, and I’m getting more and more reserved about the language barrier. Will probably have to brave all the *å* and *æ* and *ø* anyway.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] Can somebody tell me what an anole is?



It’s a common lizard. Ours here turn from brown to green with their surroundings..


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Daughter’s playdate has just fallen through, so I’ll have to come up with a Plan B. There’re lots of activities for kids this week, but all of them are in Danish, and I’m getting more and more reserved about the language barrier. Will probably have to brave all the *å* and *æ* and *ø* anyway.



Pour daughter.. I hate a let down for kids ... their enthusiasm is so precious and innocent over everything... then us Super Moms are tasked with braving all kinds of distasteful things to make up for it... ROTTEN LUCK. Hoping you’ll have some fun too whatever y’all do


----------



## EllieMay

Wellllllllll... it’s only 3:45 am here. I have been up with my son ALOT. Cold meds for him every 4 hours but we will be off to the doctor when they open up. He started with the stuffy nose last night and it’s just gotten worse. Low grade fever now[emoji20] hopefully nothing more than the crud but we definitely need better meds than what I have!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Wellllllllll... it’s only 3:45 am here. I have been up with my son ALOT. Cold meds for him every 4 hours but we will be off to the doctor when they open up. He started with the stuffy nose last night and it’s just gotten worse. Low grade fever now[emoji20] hopefully nothing more than the crud but we definitely need better meds than what I have!



Oh, sorry to hear about your boy, Heather. Hope the doctor can offer him some relief and hope you both get some rest later today. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] Can somebody tell me what an anole is?



Bad spelling these days, coupled with autocorrect.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> +1 [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s a common lizard. Ours here turn from brown to green with their surroundings..


Oh Thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow yesterday - bright blue n sunshine this morning.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s a common lizard. Ours here turn from brown to green with their surroundings..


Just managed to look on google. They are quite beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wellllllllll... it’s only 3:45 am here. I have been up with my son ALOT. Cold meds for him every 4 hours but we will be off to the doctor when they open up. He started with the stuffy nose last night and it’s just gotten worse. Low grade fever now[emoji20] hopefully nothing more than the crud but we definitely need better meds than what I have!


Oh no. That is not good. I hope that you manage to get him better meds. And that he can get better quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad spelling these days, coupled with autocorrect.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow yesterday - bright blue n sunshine this morning.
> 
> View attachment 265487


What a lovely scene. Looks very peaceful.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad spelling these days, coupled with autocorrect.


Why do you say that though. I typed "Anole" into google and it brought these up.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad spelling these days, coupled with autocorrect.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow yesterday - bright blue n sunshine this morning.
> 
> View attachment 265487



Nice!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Just managed to look on google. They are quite beautiful.



We caught them often as children and wore them as earrings. Lol.... now my son plays with them... gently of course they are rampant on my property. Love watching them now.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Why do you say that though. I typed "Anole" into google and it brought these up.
> View attachment 265490
> 
> View attachment 265491



That’s them


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> No clue. But she's home and in her tank, acting like nothing happened!!!!


I'm almost positive the edema was due to the fact Jacques was on her back for such a long time. It was just absorbed water. The thing is to wonder why she couldn't turn herself back over.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Why do you say that though. I typed "Anole" into google and it brought these up.
> View attachment 265490
> 
> View attachment 265491



Mark was making a joke I think... a pretty good one too... like if you were calling some one an a$$hole and your smarter-than-you phone corrected it[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Mark was making a joke I think... a pretty good one too... like if you were calling some one an a$$hole and your smarter-than-you phone corrected it[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Thank goodness for people with a good sense of humor and understanding. I'm afraid this was me when I read Mark's comment:


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Yvonne G said:


> How about showing us a picture of Brownie?


It’s not the best picture-my camera skills are terrible. Sorry!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Just managed to look on google. They are quite beautiful.



Ogh.... i thought you were punning around with word play, asking “innocently” what an anole is!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness for people with a good sense of humor and understanding. I'm afraid this was me when I read Mark's comment:
> 
> View attachment 265494



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Son was diagnosed with an upper respiratory infection and loaded up with some antibiotics and a steroid.. in so thankful it wasn’t the flu. He hasn’t been sick in a long time so I was a little worried.. but we are in good shape now


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Mark was making a joke I think... a pretty good one too... like if you were calling some one an a$$hole and your smarter-than-you phone corrected it[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Yep.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Son was diagnosed with an upper respiratory infection and loaded up with some antibiotics and a steroid.. in so thankful it wasn’t the flu. He hasn’t been sick in a long time so I was a little worried.. but we are in good shape now




Increase the heat, a good warm water soak, increase the humidity too.

“Almost” the same treatment for son or tortoise!  Upper RI infection.


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseRacket said:


> View attachment 265496
> 
> It’s not the best picture-my camera skills are terrible. Sorry!


 I can't make heads or tails out of that. It looks like a slug with a gecko arm coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Maro2Bear

LIDL/GREENHOUSES: If anyone is looking for a green-house type enclosure to grow a heat/humidity loving tort, Lidl has a special this week of these little tents. Just saw them stacked up, for $25.00, they look nice. They look high enough to have a tub and have lights hanging inside.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> LIDL/GREENHOUSES: If anyone is looking for a green-house type enclosure to grow a heat/humidity loving tort, Lidl has a special this week of these little tents. Just saw them stacked up, for $25.00, they look nice. They look high enough to have a tub and have lights hanging inside.



I keep hearing something.... kinda like a HINT??? Was there some noise of similar nature on another thread too?? Or are my ears just sensitive to certain sounds right now [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
[emoji23] LOL [emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I'm almost positive the edema was due to the fact Jacques was on her back for such a long time. It was just absorbed water. The thing is to wonder why she couldn't turn herself back over.


That makes sense to me, Yvonne. 
I agree: I wonder why she couldn't right herself...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I sure hope everybody else is feeling better, because apparently it's my turn to be under the weather.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I sure hope everybody else is feeling better, because apparently it's my turn to be under the weather.



Oh no!!! Hope it’s over quickly! Warm hugs to you ..[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I keep hearing something.... kinda like a HINT??? Was there some noise of similar nature on another thread too?? Or are my ears just sensitive to certain sounds right now [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> [emoji23] LOL [emoji23]



I think sensitive!


----------



## Maro2Bear

All the snow is melting fast, and the sun has been shining brightly all day long. Garden is boot sucking yucky. Been working on finishing up our bowl... the shape is pretty much finalized. Now we start sanding - working up through the varios grit grades... 60, 80, 100, 150. I think I still have 200, 220, 240 and 300 to go, then some 00000 steel wool. Stain, wax, buff. Enjoy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I sure hope everybody else is feeling better, because apparently it's my turn to be under the weather.



In Florida, under the weather has to mean something different right? . Sunny skys, blue waves and horizons, perfect humidity for torts, your luxury pool/spa at the perfect temp!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Yup horsefield, but a male. His name is Ivan [emoji4]


Then he could just be saying hay, or flipping a bird or even just stretching and yawning over our antics... hehehe


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I think sensitive!



Figures.... I’m looking for excuses[emoji37]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> All the snow is melting fast, and the sun has been shining brightly all day long. Garden is boot sucking yucky. Been working on finishing up our bowl... the shape is pretty much finalized. Now we start sanding - working up through the varios grit grades... 60, 80, 100, 150. I think I still have 200, 220, 240 and 300 to go, then some 00000 steel wool. Stain, wax, buff. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 265529



Very cool. What do you do with all your talent productions when they’re finished?


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> No clue. But she's home and in her tank, acting like nothing happened!!!!



Lil stinker!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> In Florida, under the weather has to mean something different right? . Sunny skys, blue waves and horizons, perfect humidity for torts, your luxury pool/spa at the perfect temp!


Now that sounds like a lovely book of your photos...


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Son was diagnosed with an upper respiratory infection and loaded up with some antibiotics and a steroid.. in so thankful it wasn’t the flu. He hasn’t been sick in a long time so I was a little worried.. but we are in good shape now



Hope he feels better soon!! Poor little man.


----------



## Momof4

Busy busy day here. 
I think I’m caught up. 
We’ve had rain and hail all day! 
Today we drove 4 hrs round trip to drop our motor home off for some warranty work and the mountain tops were so pretty covered in snow. 
I didn’t get any pics because I was driving. 
Now I’m laying on the sofa with my doggies.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> All the snow is melting fast, and the sun has been shining brightly all day long. Garden is boot sucking yucky. Been working on finishing up our bowl... the shape is pretty much finalized. Now we start sanding - working up through the varios grit grades... 60, 80, 100, 150. I think I still have 200, 220, 240 and 300 to go, then some 00000 steel wool. Stain, wax, buff. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 265529



Love it Mark!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Weather in February in Florida can be notoriously challenging. Fires, floods, droughts, freezes... Technically they COULD occur all at the same time, believe it or not. 

The weather patterns here move as quickly as they do through the UK, but Florida's weather packs a nastier punch. We tend to get more weather systems COLLIDING on top of us.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I think a perfect get well card to Lyn W should contain a Gain dryer sheet. Is that legal?


It may be tested to see if it's laced with LSD or something en route 
A prison here has just discovered that the inmates were smoking the pages from a Harry Potter book because the pages had been smeared with some drug or another! 
I've googled Gain and any UK match, they said the nearest was DAZ also a P&G product.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday Lyn!
> I feel your pain!
> I skinned my knee on Shelly’s wall because I still can’t see straight [emoji12][emoji851][emoji849]


Oh nasty! Sorry to hear that.
How long did they say it would take for your sight to get back to normal?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh shame Lyn. The internet should keep you busy for a while, if you ask it the right questions.
> Otherwise you could always take up macrame or knitting. [emoji15]


...think I'll stick to the internet!!


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Thanks, Lyn!  So far, so good!


So pleased to hear that - hopefully she will stay well this time!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's going to take a while for me to get caught up. I didn't even feel up to coffee this morning. Nor this afternoon. 

My awareness of today goes something like this: There were four cats on the bed most of the day, with a couple more in the bedroom, all keeping me company. The mud turtle tank hasn't required any attention today. At some point Pinstripe was basking on the artificial log. The rest of my day I spent sleeping.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Love it Mark!!!




Thanks.... i should build up a small inventory of a few things and create an Etsy page. Secret discounts too!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Wellllllllll... it’s only 3:45 am here. I have been up with my son ALOT. Cold meds for him every 4 hours but we will be off to the doctor when they open up. He started with the stuffy nose last night and it’s just gotten worse. Low grade fever now[emoji20] hopefully nothing more than the crud but we definitely need better meds than what I have!


Hope your boy is feeling better soon and the docs can give him something effective.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> It may be tested to see if it's laced with LSD or something en route
> A prison here has just discovered that the inmates were smoking the pages from a Harry Potter book because the pages had been smeared with some drug or another!
> I've googled Gain and any UK match, they said the nearest was DAZ also a P&G product.


If you have a Costco over there, see if they have it. No guarantee, but yes, there was one near Leeds (I think) when I lived in the UK.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Son was diagnosed with an upper respiratory infection and loaded up with some antibiotics and a steroid.. in so thankful it wasn’t the flu. He hasn’t been sick in a long time so I was a little worried.. but we are in good shape now


Poor thing hopefully the meds will kick in soon and he'll be back to being your little tort helper soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I sure hope everybody else is feeling better, because apparently it's my turn to be under the weather.


Get well soon Ann!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> All the snow is melting fast, and the sun has been shining brightly all day long. Garden is boot sucking yucky. Been working on finishing up our bowl... the shape is pretty much finalized. Now we start sanding - working up through the varios grit grades... 60, 80, 100, 150. I think I still have 200, 220, 240 and 300 to go, then some 00000 steel wool. Stain, wax, buff. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 265529


It looks great already.
Looking forward to seeing the finished bowl!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's going to take a while for me to get caught up. I didn't even feel up to coffee this morning. Nor this afternoon.
> 
> My awareness of today goes something like this: There were four cats on the bed most of the day, with a couple more in the bedroom, all keeping me company. The mud turtle tank hasn't required any attention today. At some point Pinstripe was basking on the artificial log. The rest of my day I spent sleeping.


Sleeping is good when you're poorly and drink plenty of fluids!
Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you have a Costco over there, see if they have it. No guarantee, but yes, there was one near Leeds (I think) when I lived in the UK.


Yes - I think there is a Costco in Cardiff now.
I've never been there but often have a look to see online to see if any of the US products that would be great for torts have made it over to the UK.
I'll have a peek tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

A late good evening from me!
Sorry to hear some CDRers and/or family are poorly but glad that most seem to be well or at least recovering.
Briefly ventured out into the outside world today, and have a new plaster cast which feels much more comfortable than the last.
It was a glorious day here and going to be quite warm for a few days, hopefully Mother Nature isn't teasing us!


----------



## Lyn W

Well now I've caught up I have to go to bed - all the excitement of the hospital trip has worn me out
So I'll say Nos da and see I'll see you tomorrow.
Take care


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Busy busy day here.
> I think I’m caught up.
> We’ve had rain and hail all day!
> Today we drove 4 hrs round trip to drop our motor home off for some warranty work and the mountain tops were so pretty covered in snow.
> I didn’t get any pics because I was driving.
> Now I’m laying on the sofa with my doggies.



I’m sure you deserve it! It rained here all day too. I had some work to get done today and I just dragged my son along with me. He’s such a trooper though. Rarely complains about anything... I hope your motor home warranty is better than ours on the camper.. it is such a rip off! Hubby wants a motor home but I’ve asked him to hold off until our kids are out of the house . We have more room in the camper and they are not near as expensive so I do t feel so guilty about all the mud . Your pictures are really awesome. I would like to do some of the rock climbing events in jeeps. We have a CJ7 but rarely take it out. Hubby has totally rebuilt it and the tires are dang near as tall as I am [emoji5]..


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It may be tested to see if it's laced with LSD or something en route
> A prison here has just discovered that the inmates were smoking the pages from a Harry Potter book because the pages had been smeared with some drug or another!
> I've googled Gain and any UK match, they said the nearest was DAZ also a P&G product.



If it’s anything like it, I bet you’ll love it!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's going to take a while for me to get caught up. I didn't even feel up to coffee this morning. Nor this afternoon.
> 
> My awareness of today goes something like this: There were four cats on the bed most of the day, with a couple more in the bedroom, all keeping me company. The mud turtle tank hasn't required any attention today. At some point Pinstripe was basking on the artificial log. The rest of my day I spent sleeping.



Sleep is necessary. ! Get better and then worry about the rest.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks.... i should build up a small inventory of a few things and create an Etsy page. Secret discounts too!



I think you should too. !


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> A late good evening from me!
> Sorry to hear some CDRers and/or family are poorly but glad that most seem to be well or at least recovering.
> Briefly ventured out into the outside world today, and have a new plaster cast which feels much more comfortable than the last.
> It was a glorious day here and going to be quite warm for a few days, hopefully Mother Nature isn't teasing us!



I was waiting to hear how that went. I did remember you saying you had an appointment today. I’m so glad you’ve got a more comfortable coating now what’s / when is the next appointment? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well now I've caught up I have to go to bed - all the excitement of the hospital trip has worn me out
> So I'll say Nos da and see I'll see you tomorrow.
> Take care



Good night Lyn.. it’s so nice to read your regular posts again!


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Then he could just be saying hay, or flipping a bird or even just stretching and yawning over our antics... hehehe



He’s a silly boy [emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom

Good evening roommates [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It may be tested to see if it's laced with LSD or something en route
> A prison here has just discovered that the inmates were smoking the pages from a Harry Potter book because the pages had been smeared with some drug or another!
> I've googled Gain and any UK match, they said the nearest was DAZ also a P&G product.


I'm still trying to figure all of that out too. I don't read Harry potter's books so I'm not guilty of that. I do love mimosa trees because their flowers look like little bird feathers. If you have one in your neighborhood be prepared. You might walk outside and the mimosa has blessed you with such a beautiful scent Everywhere!!! I've heard they've become illegal?


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> He’s a silly boy [emoji41]


His little skirt is adorable. What did he say?hehehe


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure you deserve it! It rained here all day too. I had some work to get done today and I just dragged my son along with me. He’s such a trooper though. Rarely complains about anything... I hope your motor home warranty is better than ours on the camper.. it is such a rip off! Hubby wants a motor home but I’ve asked him to hold off until our kids are out of the house . We have more room in the camper and they are not near as expensive so I do t feel so guilty about all the mud . Your pictures are really awesome. I would like to do some of the rock climbing events in jeeps. We have a CJ7 but rarely take it out. Hubby has totally rebuilt it and the tires are dang near as tall as I am [emoji5]..



They have been pretty good. It’s a 2018 and we’ve had it almost a year. It had about 39 things that needed to be done before we drove it off the lot. 

They said the recalled roof was done but 2mo after it was bubbling so after some emails and calls, they are replacing the entire roof and fixing some small stuff. 
Our dealer is 15min away but they RV place sent us 2 hrs away for the repairs because they do good work. 

Phew, I didn’t know that was going to turn into a boring novel. 

Jeeping looks fun!! We see a ton out here in our desert.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I'm still trying to figure all of that out too. I don't read Harry potter's books so I'm not guilty of that. I do love mimosa trees because their flowers look like little bird feathers. If you have one in your neighborhood be prepared. You might walk outside and the mimosa has blessed you with such a beautiful scent Everywhere!!! I've heard they've become illegal?



We have two mimosa trees!! Love them!!! I didn’t know they were fragrant?


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Good evening roommates [emoji851][emoji217]



Hi Noel!!
How’s your banged up knee?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Weather in February in Florida can be notoriously challenging. Fires, floods, droughts, freezes... Technically they COULD occur all at the same time, believe it or not.
> 
> The weather patterns here move as quickly as they do through the UK, but Florida's weather packs a nastier punch. We tend to get more weather systems COLLIDING on top of us.


Yes. I'd rather deal with Ohio winters then Florida winters. I've managed to live through both.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> We have two mimosa trees!! Love them!!! I didn’t know they were fragrant?


Yes they really do emit a beautiful fragrance. I'm hoping you get to experience that. It's not very often that you can catch it. I think it was kind of early and misty in the morning the few times I got to.


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Yvonne G said:


> I can't make heads or tails out of that. It looks like a slug with a gecko arm coming out of his mouth.


I know. I had him in a circular container so the light reflected and totally blew the picture.


----------



## Momof4

TortoiseRacket said:


> I know. I had him in a circular container so the light reflected and totally blew the picture.



We want another pic!!


----------



## TortoiseRacket

Momof4 said:


> We want another pic!!


I would give you one, but I’m back in New York, and Brownie is back out in the brush. But what I can give you is these pictures of iguanas, and animals from the zoo.-


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Mark was making a joke I think... a pretty good one too... like if you were calling some one an a$$hole and your smarter-than-you phone corrected it[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Aahhh, now I get it. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness for people with a good sense of humor and understanding. I'm afraid this was me when I read Mark's comment:
> 
> View attachment 265494


It was me too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh.... i thought you were punning around with word play, asking “innocently” what an anole is!


Lol. I am not that good. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Son was diagnosed with an upper respiratory infection and loaded up with some antibiotics and a steroid.. in so thankful it wasn’t the flu. He hasn’t been sick in a long time so I was a little worried.. but we are in good shape now


That is awesome that it was not the flu. Still not good on the infection. I hope the meds clear it up.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I can't make heads or tails out of that. It looks like a slug with a gecko arm coming out of his mouth.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

TortoiseRacket said:


> View attachment 265496
> 
> It’s not the best picture-my camera skills are terrible. Sorry!


From what I can see it is quite cute.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I sure hope everybody else is feeling better, because apparently it's my turn to be under the weather.


Oh no. It is traveling....[emoji33] [emoji33] Get better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> All the snow is melting fast, and the sun has been shining brightly all day long. Garden is boot sucking yucky. Been working on finishing up our bowl... the shape is pretty much finalized. Now we start sanding - working up through the varios grit grades... 60, 80, 100, 150. I think I still have 200, 220, 240 and 300 to go, then some 00000 steel wool. Stain, wax, buff. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 265529


I can only say beautiful. I am running out of words to use.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's going to take a while for me to get caught up. I didn't even feel up to coffee this morning. Nor this afternoon.
> 
> My awareness of today goes something like this: There were four cats on the bed most of the day, with a couple more in the bedroom, all keeping me company. The mud turtle tank hasn't required any attention today. At some point Pinstripe was basking on the artificial log. The rest of my day I spent sleeping.


Sleep is the best medicine for getting better.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I sure hope everybody else is feeling better, because apparently it's my turn to be under the weather.



Hope you’ll be your sunny self again soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It may be tested to see if it's laced with LSD or something en route
> A prison here has just discovered that the inmates were smoking the pages from a Harry Potter book because the pages had been smeared with some drug or another!
> I've googled Gain and any UK match, they said the nearest was DAZ also a P&G product.



Smoking book pages??? That stinks.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks.... i should build up a small inventory of a few things and create an Etsy page. Secret discounts too!



Great idea! 
Do those secrets get shared in the dark? And cold? Hint-hint [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

TortoiseRacket said:


> View attachment 265540
> View attachment 265540
> View attachment 265541
> View attachment 265542
> 
> I would give you one, but I’m back in New York, and Brownie is back out in the brush. But what I can give you is these pictures of iguanas, and animals from the zoo.-



Love the giraffe pictures! They’re such photogenic animals.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. It is traveling....[emoji33] [emoji33] Get better soon.



It totally went south... [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! A lovely, cold, sunny day here by the looks of it. 

I’m meeting with someone to pick up some Schleich elves as a surprise for daughter; then we’ll do the Last Day of the winter break. 

Have a couple of great ideas for our activity of the day. 

For example, she could sit in front of the TV and I could nap??


----------



## EllieMay

Awwww.... so she collects them? Has she built a community yet? The miniature fairies are very popular garden decor here right now. Vendors ask more for the fairy furniture than the real stuff!!!

And I’d totally take that rest later... sure she will love the idea [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I was waiting to hear how that went. I did remember you saying you had an appointment today. I’m so glad you’ve got a more comfortable coating now what’s / when is the next appointment? ?


HI Heather - next appointment is 2 weeks today for xray and examination and hopefully all will be well and they'll let me have a boot and start to weight bear which will make life so much easier - so fingers crossed!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm still trying to figure all of that out too. I don't read Harry potter's books so I'm not guilty of that. I do love mimosa trees because their flowers look like little bird feathers. If you have one in your neighborhood be prepared. You might walk outside and the mimosa has blessed you with such a beautiful scent Everywhere!!! I've heard they've become illegal?


I don't know of any mimosas in the area but will look out for them. 
I just googled them and in the US they are on a 'do not grow list' because they have become 'an aggressive invader'.
I don't know if that makes them illegal or not though.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> HI Heather - next appointment is 2 weeks today for xray and examination and hopefully all will be well and they'll let me have a boot and start to weight bear which will make life so much easier - so fingers crossed!



Good morning Lyn! That sounds positive and I will sure be hopeful for you! I have been “ broken & casted” many times... impatience was my Achilles heal.. ! You take it easy and give proper time to heal and Time will do the rest Lola is bumping along just fine now?


----------



## Lyn W

TortoiseRacket said:


> I know. I had him in a circular container so the light reflected and totally blew the picture.


Will you release him back into the wild eventually?


----------



## Lyn W

TortoiseRacket said:


> View attachment 265540
> View attachment 265540
> View attachment 265541
> View attachment 265542
> 
> I would give you one, but I’m back in New York, and Brownie is back out in the brush. But what I can give you is these pictures of iguanas, and animals from the zoo.-


Ignore my last question - I see he has been released now.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Smoking book pages??? That stinks.


I know - I think that's pretty spineless of them and it's about time they all turned over a new leaf!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265565


I tend to lose track of the days at the moment, but Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Awwww.... so she collects them? Has she built a community yet? The miniature fairies are very popular garden decor here right now. Vendors ask more for the fairy furniture than the real stuff!!!
> 
> And I’d totally take that rest later... sure she will love the idea [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



How’s your boy today?
She’s not into Schleich yet, but she liked cheaper ELC figurines, so I think she’ll love the higher quality product. And if not, I’ll play with them instead! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lyn! That sounds positive and I will sure be hopeful for you! I have been “ broken & casted” many times... impatience was my Achilles heal.. ! You take it easy and give proper time to heal and Time will do the rest Lola is bumping along just fine now?


Yes Lola is OK - considering.
My sister has invited me to go and stay with her but because Lola is settled at the moment I don't want to disrupt him again by taking him 200 miles away.
They are visiting this weekend and staying with another sister, then we are all going out for lunch on Sunday so I'm really looking forward to that - a good meal as well as change of faces!
Yes, time is what it takes for bones to heal so can't do anything but wait and try to occupy myself.
My nephew who I help a lot because he has learning difficulties has been a real star!
His mobility isn't great because he is carrying far to much weight but he calls in or texts to see if I am OK and does some shopping for me, so I'm really grateful to him.
How is you little lad doing today?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> HI Heather - next appointment is 2 weeks today for xray and examination and hopefully all will be well and they'll let me have a boot and start to weight bear which will make life so much easier - so fingers crossed!



You’ll have to be patient... What color is your cast now? Anything attractive enough for Lola?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I don't know of any mimosas in the area but will look out for them.
> I just googled them and in the US they are on a 'do not grow list' because they have become 'an aggressive invader'.
> I don't know if that makes them illegal or not though.



It’s one of the “Scents of Izmir” that I have brought from Turkey. A very sweet smell.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Ignore my last question - I see he has been released now.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> It’s one of the “Scents of Izmir” that I have brought from Turkey. A very sweet smell.
> 
> View attachment 265567


Pity I don't have a scratch and sniff screen!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I know - I think that's pretty spineless of them and it's about time they all turned over a new leaf!!



That’s just so 1984! They all need a breath of fresh Eyre!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You’ll have to be patient... What color is your cast now? Anything attractive enough for Lola?


I've stuck with the green as it's my favourite colour so I'm sure Lola will try to take another bite when the opportunity arises, or try to push this strange 5 headed tortoise out of his patch!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> How’s your boy today?
> She’s not into Schleich yet, but she liked cheaper ELC figurines, so I think she’ll love the higher quality product. And if not, I’ll play with them instead! [emoji85][emoji23]



I love gifts like that.. if daughter doesn’t like, mom has dibs
He had a great night and is still sleeping... 
I’m knocking out some computer work and have a low key day planned so he can just stay home with me[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> That’s just so 1984! They all need a breath of fresh Eyre!


They all think they're entitled to it and have Great Expectations.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola is OK - considering.
> My sister has invited me to go and stay with her but because Lola is settled at the moment I don't want to disrupt him again by taking him 200 miles away.
> They are visiting this weekend and staying with another sister, then we are all going out for lunch on Sunday so I'm really looking forward to that - a good meal as well as change of faces!
> Yes, time is what it takes for bones to heal so can't do anything but wait and try to occupy myself.
> My nephew who I help a lot because he has learning difficulties has been a real star!
> His mobility isn't great because he is carrying far to much weight but he calls in or texts to see if I am OK and does some shopping for me, so I'm really grateful to him.
> How is you little lad doing today?



That’s probably good for both you and your nephew! 
I think if I were in your shoes, my decision would be the same. Everything always seems easier at home for me I believe the meds are doing the trick ! He got up long enough to blow his nose and went back to sleep. But it was a happy nose blowing [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Pity I don't have a scratch and sniff screen!



‍[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> That’s probably good for both you and your nephew!
> I think if I were in your shoes, my decision would be the same. Everything always seems easier at home for me I believe the meds are doing the trick ! He got up long enough to blow his nose and went back to sleep. But it was a happy nose blowing [emoji6]


Good to hear he seems to be on the mend, and hopefully he'll soon be back to normal.


----------



## Lyn W

Must go - my sister just rang and she has locked herself out of her house and looks like I am going to have to send the key I have to her in a taxi.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I know - I think that's pretty spineless of them and it's about time they all turned over a new leaf!!



Looks like this issue has been well covered. Fast forwarding a page at a time.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I love gifts like that.. if daughter doesn’t like, mom has dibs
> He had a great night and is still sleeping...
> I’m knocking out some computer work and have a low key day planned so he can just stay home with me[emoji6]



Computer work — low key?? [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23] You’re punning too now!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> They all think they're entitled to it and have Great Expectations.



That’s it. I’ll leave my attempts at punning to the prose.


----------



## Kristoff

So we went for a picnic. Parts of me that shouldn’t be mentioned in polite company got pretty much frozen off. And then we fed some of those animals that really use fowl language if you try to get close. 




We fed them the good stuff, not bread!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> So we went for a picnic. Parts of me that shouldn’t be mentioned in polite company got pretty much frozen off. And then we fed some of those animals that really use fowl language if you try to get close.
> 
> View attachment 265568
> 
> 
> We fed them the good stuff, not bread!
> 
> View attachment 265569




Hope you fed animal quackers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> So we went for a picnic. Parts of me that shouldn’t be mentioned in polite company got pretty much frozen off. And then we fed some of those animals that really use fowl language if you try to get close.
> 
> View attachment 265568
> 
> 
> We fed them the good stuff, not bread!
> 
> View attachment 265569




Nice pix too. Must have just come up from a dip, can see water droplets dripping downward... nice!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A lovely, cold, sunny day here by the looks of it.
> 
> I’m meeting with someone to pick up some Schleich elves as a surprise for daughter; then we’ll do the Last Day of the winter break.
> 
> Have a couple of great ideas for our activity of the day.
> 
> For example, she could sit in front of the TV and I could nap??



Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A lovely, cold, sunny day here by the looks of it.
> 
> I’m meeting with someone to pick up some Schleich elves as a surprise for daughter; then we’ll do the Last Day of the winter break.
> 
> Have a couple of great ideas for our activity of the day.
> 
> For example, she could sit in front of the TV and I could nap??


Mmm. I can relate to the nap idea.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> HI Heather - next appointment is 2 weeks today for xray and examination and hopefully all will be well and they'll let me have a boot and start to weight bear which will make life so much easier - so fingers crossed!


Holding thumbs for you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Pity I don't have a scratch and sniff screen!


Now that is an idea. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Must go - my sister just rang and she has locked herself out of her house and looks like I am going to have to send the key I have to her in a taxi.
> TTFN


Your life is certainly not dull.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So we went for a picnic. Parts of me that shouldn’t be mentioned in polite company got pretty much frozen off. And then we fed some of those animals that really use fowl language if you try to get close.
> 
> View attachment 265568
> 
> 
> We fed them the good stuff, not bread!
> 
> View attachment 265569


Thats just so cold hearted. NOT!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope you fed animal quackers.


Your pun is better than mine. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Must go - my sister just rang and she has locked herself out of her house and looks like I am going to have to send the key I have to her in a taxi.
> TTFN



Seriously?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I know - I think that's pretty spineless of them and it's about time they all turned over a new leaf!!


Well, THAT should just about COVER it!


----------



## Momof4

Here are a few pics of the Short-eared owls that my cousin who I have never met took. 
He was in the Shawagunk National Grasslands a prime place to photograph them. Which I think is in New York.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Sleeping is good when you're poorly and drink plenty of fluids!
> Hope you'll feel better soon.


Thanks, Lyn!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Yes - I think there is a Costco in Cardiff now.
> I've never been there but often have a look to see online to see if any of the US products that would be great for torts have made it over to the UK.
> I'll have a peek tomorrow.


For the first year I lived in the UK, we had American comfort food shipped in from the U.S. Then we moved near Leeds and discovered there was a Costco nearby.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'm still trying to figure all of that out too. I don't read Harry potter's books so I'm not guilty of that. I do love mimosa trees because their flowers look like little bird feathers. If you have one in your neighborhood be prepared. You might walk outside and the mimosa has blessed you with such a beautiful scent Everywhere!!! I've heard they've become illegal?


I don't know about legality, but in some places, mimosa trees are known to be invasive. Definitely invasive in some parts of Florida.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> We have two mimosa trees!! Love them!!! I didn’t know they were fragrant?


I've never noticed much of a fragrance from mimosa trees, myself... Although I'm prone to sinus congestion, so the scent might just slip by me!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Hi Noel!!
> How’s your banged up knee?



It’s doing well [emoji4]
Thank you for asking.
How are you Kathy?


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Sleep is the best medicine for getting better.



Agreed [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Pity I don't have a scratch and sniff screen!



No kidding


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I'd rather deal with Ohio winters then Florida winters. I've managed to live through both.


Cathy, I'm glad you said that. I know I preferred the UK winters to Florida winters, by far.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few pics of the Short-eared owls that my cousin who I have never met took.
> He was in the Shawagunk National Grasslands a prime place to photograph them. Which I think is in New York.
> View attachment 265573
> 
> View attachment 265574
> 
> View attachment 265575
> 
> View attachment 265576



So pretty [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Sleep is the best medicine for getting better.


It is, as long as the cats let you sleep in a comfortable position.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Hope you’ll be your sunny self again soon!


Thanks, Lena!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I just noticed Bold basking on the artificial log in the mud turtle enclosure. I would try to get a picture, but I'm pretty sure Bold would just take to the water as soon as I made a move.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A lovely, cold, sunny day here by the looks of it.
> 
> I’m meeting with someone to pick up some Schleich elves as a surprise for daughter; then we’ll do the Last Day of the winter break.
> 
> Have a couple of great ideas for our activity of the day.
> 
> For example, she could sit in front of the TV and I could nap??


Schleich makes some lovely pieces. I have some of their animals and a handful of fairy /elf related figures around here... I had miniature gardening in mind when I got them. That was before the turtles...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I don't know of any mimosas in the area but will look out for them.
> I just googled them and in the US they are on a 'do not grow list' because they have become 'an aggressive invader'.
> I don't know if that makes them illegal or not though.


I don't recall seeing any mimosa trees in the UK, but there could be a few someplace. I always loved the pink cherry blossom petals in early spring... Followed soon by long, hanging yellow laburnum flowers. Cherry trees don't read their potential in the southern U.S., and laburnum is toxic. Oh, but the trees lining some of the streets around Leeds were absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> How’s your boy today?
> She’s not into Schleich yet, but she liked cheaper ELC figurines, so I think she’ll love the higher quality product. And if not, I’ll play with them instead! [emoji85][emoji23]


I keep telling myself the Schleich figurines will be discovered at some point, when someone wants to do a photography project around here...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, THAT should just about COVER it!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I still haven't caught up from earlier this week, but has anyone heard from @Ray--Opo lately? Isn't he supposed to be having surgery today?


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> It is, as long as the cats let you sleep in a comfortable position.



Or the dog [emoji38]


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> I still haven't caught up from earlier this week, but has anyone heard from @Ray--Opo lately? Isn't he supposed to be having surgery today?



Maybe he’s recovering.
I hope he checks in soon. He’s probably all drugged up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few pics of the Short-eared owls that my cousin who I have never met took.
> He was in the Shawagunk National Grasslands a prime place to photograph them. Which I think is in New York.
> View attachment 265573
> 
> View attachment 265574
> 
> View attachment 265575
> 
> View attachment 265576


Owls are my favorite bird.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know about legality, but in some places, mimosa trees are known to be invasive. Definitely invasive in some parts of Florida.


Too true! Each pod (and there are thousands on one tree) contains about 6 seeds and every single one of them sprouts. I have mimosa trees coming up all over my property!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Owls are my favorite bird.


Owls are one of my favorites, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Is that all in the back for the luggage?? [emoji50]


Or the bodies.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks.... i should build up a small inventory of a few things and create an Etsy page. Secret discounts too!


Some of us would really like that. They're beautiful pieces to begin with, but they mean more when you know the artist.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I skipped around a bit, getting caught up in the CDR. In the real world, I've been lying down on the bed, with kitties for company and tiny turtles (their tank is on the dresser) for entertainment.

Although right now Whoosh is blocking the view...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> So we went for a picnic. Parts of me that shouldn’t be mentioned in polite company got pretty much frozen off. And then we fed some of those animals that really use fowl language if you try to get close.
> 
> View attachment 265568
> 
> 
> We fed them the good stuff, not bread!
> 
> View attachment 265569



Oh how pretty!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few pics of the Short-eared owls that my cousin who I have never met took.
> He was in the Shawagunk National Grasslands a prime place to photograph them. Which I think is in New York.
> View attachment 265573
> 
> View attachment 265574
> 
> View attachment 265575
> 
> View attachment 265576



Oh wow!!! I’d love to do something like that... see something like that... just aw inspiring....


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> So we went for a picnic. Parts of me that shouldn’t be mentioned in polite company got pretty much frozen off. And then we fed some of those animals that really use fowl language if you try to get close.
> 
> View attachment 265568
> 
> 
> We fed them the good stuff, not bread!
> 
> View attachment 265569


Lovely fresh day there by the look of it!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Seriously?


Yup - although the taxi wasn't needed in the end because she managed to get hold of her son who fortunately had taken a key with him (for a change) so he was able to go home from work to let her in.
She's hidden a key outside now so that if she locks herself out again she'll have a spare.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few pics of the Short-eared owls that my cousin who I have never met took.
> He was in the Shawagunk National Grasslands a prime place to photograph them. Which I think is in New York.
> View attachment 265573
> 
> View attachment 265574
> 
> View attachment 265575
> 
> View attachment 265576


Lovely! Do they usually hunt by day?


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't recall seeing any mimosa trees in the UK, but there could be a few someplace. I always loved the pink cherry blossom petals in early spring... Followed soon by long, hanging yellow laburnum flowers. Cherry trees don't read their potential in the southern U.S., and laburnum is toxic. Oh, but the trees lining some of the streets around Leeds were absolutely gorgeous!


Some of our trees are covered with blossom already in my town, very pretty but a wee bit early I think!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I still haven't caught up from earlier this week, but has anyone heard from @Ray--Opo lately? Isn't he supposed to be having surgery today?


Yes you're right he said the 22nd. I have lost track of the dates.
@Ray--Opo I hope it has all gone well and you recover quickly!
Thinking of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
Linda hasn't been here for a couple of days either, I hope she hasn't had a relapse and is poorly again.
Hope all is well @JoesMum


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I still haven't caught up from earlier this week, but has anyone heard from @Ray--Opo lately? Isn't he supposed to be having surgery today?



Pretty sure hes been posting...


----------



## TammyJ

Yvonne G said:


> Owls are my favorite bird.


I like Potoo. They are the cutest! I will try to find a picture......!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some of us would really like that. They're beautiful pieces to begin with, but they mean more when you know the artist.




Thanks....appreciate the votes.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Too true! Each pod (and there are thousands on one tree) contains about 6 seeds and every single one of them sprouts. I have mimosa trees coming up all over my property!



I haven’t had that problem yet. 
The pods are messy when the wind blows!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Lovely! Do they usually hunt by day?



Not sure anyone answered yet, but during the cold frozen Winter, with snow cover, very few little creatures that they normally catch and eat at dusk to dawn are out (nestled in keeping warm) soooo, owls are often spotted during daylight (warmer) times when the little varmints are out scampering around getting their own food.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure anyone answered yet, but during the cold frozen Winter, with snow cover, very few little creatures that they normally catch and eat at dusk to dawn are out (nestled in keeping warm) soooo, owls are often spotted during daylight (warmer) times when the little varmints are out scampering around getting their own food.


That would make sense!


----------



## TammyJ




----------



## TammyJ

TammyJ said:


> View attachment 265607


That's a Potoo. They are not owls. They just look like owls. They have HUGE mouths!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I haven’t had that problem yet.
> The pods are messy when the wind blows!


Mimosas are great for humming birds apparently.


----------



## Lyn W

TammyJ said:


> That's a Potoo. They are not owls. They just look like owls. They have HUGE mouths!


That is a really cute bird!
It reminds me of a muppet


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick bowl update..... long story short, although my pix looked good, there were some minor “tool” marks that we didnt like and felt they kind of detracted. Without fixing those marks would show even more in the staining/oiling process. Soooooo, I redid some of the inside of the bowl this morning, and successfully removed those marks. It’s worth giving everything 110% so it looks good in the end. 

Once the marks were gone, I resanded a bit more today...only a few more sanding grits to go and it will be time to apply some finish.

Here’s a picture of the original block of wood I started with and where we stand today.



Bowl Blank (Mahogany)



Where We are Today


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've never noticed much of a fragrance from mimosa trees, myself... Although I'm prone to sinus congestion, so the scent might just slip by me!


I have sinus problems too but if the tree decides to...you will smell it anyway. In all the years that I lived with one down the street, I only got to smell it once or twice. I do understand how it could be invasive in Florida. In Ohio our weather gets cold enough to control it. I was told by my son that I can't dig a sprout anymore for a houseplant because it's illegal in Ohio. People are using it to manufacture a drug. Those people are just dopes. Because of them we can't enjoy the beauty of a mimosa tree even just for a houseplant.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick bowl update..... long story short, although my pix looked good, there were some minor “tool” marks that we didnt like and felt they kind of detracted. Without fixing those marks would show even more in the staining/oiling process. Soooooo, I redid some of the inside of the bowl this morning, and successfully removed those marks. It’s worth giving everything 110% so it looks good in the end.
> 
> Once the marks were gone, I resanded a bit more today...only a few more sanding grits to go and it will be time to apply some finish.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the original block of wood I started with and where we stand today.
> 
> View attachment 265608
> 
> Bowl Blank (Mahogany)
> 
> View attachment 265609
> 
> Where We are Today


yup you're right Mark.
If a jobs worth doing it's worth doing well.
It's looking amazing!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick bowl update..... long story short, although my pix looked good, there were some minor “tool” marks that we didnt like and felt they kind of detracted. Without fixing those marks would show even more in the staining/oiling process. Soooooo, I redid some of the inside of the bowl this morning, and successfully removed those marks. It’s worth giving everything 110% so it looks good in the end.
> 
> Once the marks were gone, I resanded a bit more today...only a few more sanding grits to go and it will be time to apply some finish.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the original block of wood I started with and where we stand today.
> 
> View attachment 265608
> 
> Bowl Blank (Mahogany)
> 
> View attachment 265609
> 
> Where We are Today


Nice.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Maybe he’s recovering.
> I hope he checks in soon. He’s probably all drugged up.



Me too [emoji1022]‍[emoji12]


----------



## AZtortMom

TammyJ said:


> View attachment 265607



Adorable [emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I have sinus problems too but if the tree decides to...you will smell it anyway. In all the years that I lived with one down the street, I only got to smell it once or twice. I do understand how it could be invasive in Florida. In Ohio our weather gets cold enough to control it. I was told by my son that I can't dig a sprout anymore for a houseplant because it's illegal in Ohio. People are using it to manufacture a drug. Those people are just dopes. Because of them we can't enjoy the beauty of a mimosa tree even just for a houseplant.


My nephew is marrying a girl from Ohio this year. They have just bought a house in Las Vegas though.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Yes you're right he said the 22nd. I have lost track of the dates.
> @Ray--Opo I hope it has all gone well and you recover quickly!
> Thinking of you.


I made a small notation on one of my calendars.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

TammyJ said:


> That's a Potoo. They are not owls. They just look like owls. They have HUGE mouths!


I don't think I've ever seen or heard of those before! A Potoo...

Is that like a jackalope?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> That is a really cute bird!
> It reminds me of a muppet


I can't decide if it looks like a real animal or not... I could go with it being a Muppet!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I made a small notation on one of my calendars.


How are you feeling today Ann?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Mimosas are great for humming birds apparently.


Humming birds like soap aloe (Aloe saponaria, I think) too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> How are you feeling today Ann?


I've been conscious this afternoon. Does that count?


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been conscious this afternoon. Does that count?


Definitely a step in the right direction!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My significant other and I missed our timing with this particular illness. Normally one of us gets it first, then the other one comes down with it while the first one is on the mend. He got it first this time, but he wasn't on the mend when I came down with it a couple days ago. 

So neither of us is in a good position to take care of the other one...or ourselves, for that matter.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I have sinus problems too but if the tree decides to...you will smell it anyway. In all the years that I lived with one down the street, I only got to smell it once or twice. I do understand how it could be invasive in Florida. In Ohio our weather gets cold enough to control it. I was told by my son that I can't dig a sprout anymore for a houseplant because it's illegal in Ohio. People are using it to manufacture a drug. Those people are just dopes. Because of them we can't enjoy the beauty of a mimosa tree even just for a houseplant.


I hadn't heard of mimosa being used for such nefarious purposes, before. It seems like there's always something, whatever it is.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other and I missed our timing with this particular illness. Normally one of us gets it first, then the other one comes down with it while the first one is on the mend. He got it first this time, but he wasn't on the mend when I came down with it a couple days ago.
> 
> So neither of us is in a good position to take care of the other one...or ourselves, for that matter.


That is pretty bad timing.
Do you have family near who can help if needs be?


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hadn't heard of mimosa being used for such nefarious purposes, before. It seems like there's always something, whatever it is.


As far as drugs are concerned it seems where there's a will there's a way and anything goes.
Pretty sad really


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> That is pretty bad timing.
> Do you have family near who can help if needs be?


The rest of my immediate family live about 15 minutes away. If it got bad enough, they would bring stuff by, but I wouldn't want to go that route unless I had to. I'd be worried about getting THEM sick.


----------



## EllieMay

TammyJ said:


> View attachment 265607



Is that thing Real??? Omg... that may be the ugliest (in a semi cute way )critter I’ve ever seen!!! LMAO [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> The rest of my immediate family live about 15 minutes away. If it got bad enough, they would bring stuff by, but I wouldn't want to go that route unless I had to. I'd be worried about getting THEM sick.


Good to know they are near enough to help if needs be.
Maybe leave some protective suits and masks outside for them - just in case!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hadn't heard of mimosa being used for such nefarious purposes, before. It seems like there's always something, whatever it is.



Interesting info on the mimosa. I was trying to find more info about the other purposes. Here’s an article on making a drink from the bark. Mimosa aka The Happiness Tree.

https://www.hearthsidehealing.com/mimosa-the-happiness-tree/


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Is that thing Real??? Omg... that may be the ugliest (in a semi cute way )critter I’ve ever seen!!! LMAO [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23]


Awww - ugly?
With those big sad eyes?
It is strange looking I'll give you that!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick bowl update..... long story short, although my pix looked good, there were some minor “tool” marks that we didnt like and felt they kind of detracted. Without fixing those marks would show even more in the staining/oiling process. Soooooo, I redid some of the inside of the bowl this morning, and successfully removed those marks. It’s worth giving everything 110% so it looks good in the end.
> 
> Once the marks were gone, I resanded a bit more today...only a few more sanding grits to go and it will be time to apply some finish.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the original block of wood I started with and where we stand today.
> 
> View attachment 265608
> 
> Bowl Blank (Mahogany)
> 
> View attachment 265609
> 
> Where We are Today



Really nice Mark!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure anyone answered yet, but during the cold frozen Winter, with snow cover, very few little creatures that they normally catch and eat at dusk to dawn are out (nestled in keeping warm) soooo, owls are often spotted during daylight (warmer) times when the little varmints are out scampering around getting their own food.



Here’s what he shared about the Short eared owl.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> My nephew is marrying a girl from Ohio this year. They have just bought a house in Las Vegas though.



It snowed in Vegas!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It snowed in Vegas!!!


Really - that must be quite a rare occurance isn't it?


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> My significant other and I missed our timing with this particular illness. Normally one of us gets it first, then the other one comes down with it while the first one is on the mend. He got it first this time, but he wasn't on the mend when I came down with it a couple days ago.
> 
> So neither of us is in a good position to take care of the other one...or ourselves, for that matter.



Oh no! That sucks!! Just try to sleep and drink your water!
Uber Eats is a lifesaver if your hungry and too weak to cook.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My nephew is marrying a girl from Ohio this year. They have just bought a house in Las Vegas though.


Is he from the US too? Or it would be just as fun(if not more) to see..a UKan and an Ohioan loose in Nevada. I wish them the best. Nevada is beautiful in it's own way...and they have succulents growing naturally.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Really - that must be quite a rare occurance isn't it?



What happens in Vegas - Stays in Vegas! Kind of like, don’t ask, don’t tell policies.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Is he from the US too? Or it would be just as fun(if not more) to see..a UKan and an Ohioan loose in Nevada. I wish them the best. Nevada is beautiful in it's own way...and they have succulents growing naturally.


No - he is Welsh and they met when he was working as an engineer on a cruise ship and she was a dancer.
They went on a date in Buenos Aires and have been together ever since.
From what I have seen they have a lot of fun Vegas!
Thank you for your good wishes Cathie, I'm sure they'll have a great life together.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Mimosas are great for humming birds apparently.



My hummingbirds love ours! Even now with no leaves. They sit up on a branch a talk to each other. 
I have one annoying guy who seems to yell at his friends when they get near the feeders.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> My hummingbirds love ours! Even now with no leaves. They sit up on a branch a talk to each other.
> I have one annoying guy who seems to yell at his friends when they get near the feeders.


....there's always one


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Really - that must be quite a rare occurance isn't it?



Yes, it’s been about 10yrs!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to hit the hay.
I'll see you all tomorrow, so Nos Da everyone, take care


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting info on the mimosa. I was trying to find more info about the other purposes. Here’s an article on making a drink from the bark. Mimosa aka The Happiness Tree.
> 
> https://www.hearthsidehealing.com/mimosa-the-happiness-tree/


Just catching that tree presenting it's fragrance cheers you up. I'd try the tea but I hate it when they turn an herb into a pill. If you're down have a cup of tea.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to hit the hay.
> I'll see you all tomorrow, so Nos Da everyone, take care



You take care!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Just catching that tree presenting it's fragrance cheers you up. I'd try the tea but I hate it when they turn an herb into a pill. If you're down have a cup of tea.



Yes, they grow around here too. Nice pink flowers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to hit the hay.
> I'll see you all tomorrow, so Nos Da everyone, take care



Ciao..


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> No - he is Welsh and they met when he was working as an engineer on a cruise ship and she was a dancer.
> They went on a date in Buenos Aires and have been together ever since.
> From what I have seen they have a lot of fun Vegas!
> Thank you for your good wishes Cathie, I'm sure they'll have a great life together.


I think so too. Stable people buy homes in Vegas for a good job. Lots of people wear cowboy hats too...I would.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have a fun thing going on in the "regional" section. I think it would be nice to see all of you on the map too. Go here and read the instructions in the first post:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/google-map-of-the-tfo-membership-and-tortoise-population.173395/


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to look up the patoo on google. Interesting bird. It eats insects at night. Strange looking creature, but I really like it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I still haven't caught up from earlier this week, but has anyone heard from @Ray--Opo lately? Isn't he supposed to be having surgery today?


Had my surgery today. Everything went fine and next week I have a doctor's appointment to find out exactly everything done Also will find out recovery time.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Had my surgery today. Everything went fine and next week I have a doctor's appointment to find out exactly everything done Also will find out recovery time.



Thanks for letting us hear from you! Praying for you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Thanks for letting us hear from you! Praying for you!


Thanks to all for your caring and concern. Hopefully this will get me back on track. Getting tired of spending to much time in bed and dealing with pain.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few pics of the Short-eared owls that my cousin who I have never met took.
> He was in the Shawagunk National Grasslands a prime place to photograph them. Which I think is in New York.
> View attachment 265573
> 
> View attachment 265574
> 
> View attachment 265575
> 
> View attachment 265576


He is a good photographer. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 265593
> View attachment 265594


I love your jokes. I now need my daily fix.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It is, as long as the cats let you sleep in a comfortable position.


[emoji23] [emoji23] Too true.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just noticed Bold basking on the artificial log in the mud turtle enclosure. I would try to get a picture, but I'm pretty sure Bold would just take to the water as soon as I made a move.


Isn"t that always the case. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I still haven't caught up from earlier this week, but has anyone heard from @Ray--Opo lately? Isn't he supposed to be having surgery today?


Now that is amazing. I have forgotten. @Ray-Opo Good luck and I hope it went well.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I skipped around a bit, getting caught up in the CDR. In the real world, I've been lying down on the bed, with kitties for company and tiny turtles (their tank is on the dresser) for entertainment.
> 
> Although right now Whoosh is blocking the view...


Whoosh away!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> Linda hasn't been here for a couple of days either, I hope she hasn't had a relapse and is poorly again.
> Hope all is well @JoesMum


Ditto that.


----------



## CarolM

TammyJ said:


> View attachment 265607


Oh sweet. You are right it is cute.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick bowl update..... long story short, although my pix looked good, there were some minor “tool” marks that we didnt like and felt they kind of detracted. Without fixing those marks would show even more in the staining/oiling process. Soooooo, I redid some of the inside of the bowl this morning, and successfully removed those marks. It’s worth giving everything 110% so it looks good in the end.
> 
> Once the marks were gone, I resanded a bit more today...only a few more sanding grits to go and it will be time to apply some finish.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the original block of wood I started with and where we stand today.
> 
> View attachment 265608
> 
> Bowl Blank (Mahogany)
> 
> View attachment 265609
> 
> Where We are Today



It is gorgeous. Love love it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been conscious this afternoon. Does that count?


Totally. And when you have been conscious for more than 20 minutes that is even better.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Had my surgery today. Everything went fine and next week I have a doctor's appointment to find out exactly everything done Also will find out recovery time.


Welcome back and very glad it went well.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ditto that.



Yep. I’ve also had @JoesMum on my mind for a few days now. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Haven’t caught up yet but wanted to wish everyone a splendid Saturday! I’m in the middle of daughter’s Russian, and then we’ll head to meet some new Turkish friends. Very multicultural of us. Almost like the CDR itself! [emoji85][emoji56]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Had my surgery today. Everything went fine and next week I have a doctor's appointment to find out exactly everything done Also will find out recovery time.



Ray,good that you are baack! And can type too. Did Opo miss you?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday. I’m hoping our laid up CDR peeps can rest and get well. Lots of crud and coughing and being under the covers/weather and in the weather and under the surgeon’s knife x 2. 

Here overcast dark and grey. The rain and yucky stuff that was out West earlier this week is descending upon us today. Calling for a full day of rain followed by strong gusty winds. = no kayaking. 

Good opportunity to finish up “The Bowl” .


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! The weather called for thunderstorms here all day but now it looks like we may miss most of them. Yay!! High’s in The 60’s. My Brother is coming in this morning and my Dad this evening so I’m cooking supper for the “other” men in my life!!! They will stay tonight and both head back to their business in the morning.. I’m really looking forward to it! Hope every one feels well end gets some enjoyment out of the day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Haven’t caught up yet but wanted to wish everyone a splendid Saturday! I’m in the middle of daughter’s Russian, and then we’ll head to meet some new Turkish friends. Very multicultural of us. Almost like the CDR itself! [emoji85][emoji56]



I sure hope she learned about “Defender’s Day” today!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! The weather called for thunderstorms here all day but now it looks like we may miss most of them. Yay!! High’s in The 60’s. My Brother is coming in this morning and my Dad this evening so I’m cooking supper for the “other” men in my life!!! They will stay tonight and both head back to their business in the morning.. I’m really looking forward to it! Hope every one feels well end gets some enjoyment out of the day!



Whats for Supper? We all might show up.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I think so too. Stable people buy homes in Vegas for a good job. Lots of people wear cowboy hats too...I would.


My nephew is still working on ships as an engineer, so his job takes him all over the world to join his ship. He is hoping to eventually get a job with a company that would only be an internal flight away. His fiance is an events organiser in Vegas and seems to be doing pretty well.
I've not seen either of them in cowboy hats yet - but give it time!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Had my surgery today. Everything went fine and next week I have a doctor's appointment to find out exactly everything done Also will find out recovery time.


That's good news, Ray. Glad you're OK and hope recovery won't take too long


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Haven’t caught up yet but wanted to wish everyone a splendid Saturday! I’m in the middle of daughter’s Russian, and then we’ll head to meet some new Turkish friends. Very multicultural of us. Almost like the CDR itself! [emoji85][emoji56]


Have a lovely international Saturday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> My nephew is still working on ships as an engineer, so his job takes him all over the world to join his ship. He is hoping to eventually get a job with a company that would only be an internal flight away. His fiance is an events organiser in Vegas and seems to be doing pretty well.
> I've not seen either of them in cowboy hats yet - but give it time!!



You will have to ask your nephew about this little “meeting” between two cruise ships.....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-two-cruise-ships-screech-grind-together.html

Ut ogh!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! The weather called for thunderstorms here all day but now it looks like we may miss most of them. Yay!! High’s in The 60’s. My Brother is coming in this morning and my Dad this evening so I’m cooking supper for the “other” men in my life!!! They will stay tonight and both head back to their business in the morning.. I’m really looking forward to it! Hope every one feels well end gets some enjoyment out of the day!


I have visitors today too, and a big family lunch tomorrow to celebrate a couple of birthdays.
Hope you have a lovely time with your Dad and Bro, Heather


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....time for my 30 minute elliptical trot through the British countryside in Spring. Green grass, a few daffys along the side of the single track roads, past a few pubs and country cottages.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You will have to ask your nephew about this little “meeting” between two cruise ships.....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-two-cruise-ships-screech-grind-together.html
> 
> Ut ogh!


Oh my word! That must have been quite scary for passengers!
Nephew is now working for a Norwegian company that is laying pipes in the Med I believe - so a far less glamorous job!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....time for my 30 minute elliptical trot through the British countryside in Spring. Green grass, a few daffys along the side of the single track roads, past a few pubs and country cottages.


You manage to trot past the pubs without calling in for a swift half?


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better go and haul Lola out if I can. He hasn't been out for 2 days and although he has turned himself around this morning and is sat in the entrance to his hide looking out, he still hasn't ventured out. So time to lure him out with some nice hydrated romaine and then put him in his bath.
See you all later!
Have a good Saturday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A good day for growing Spring flowers


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday. I’m hoping our laid up CDR peeps can rest and get well. Lots of crud and coughing and being under the covers/weather and in the weather and under the surgeon’s knife x 2.
> 
> Here overcast dark and grey. The rain and yucky stuff that was out West earlier this week is descending upon us today. Calling for a full day of rain followed by strong gusty winds. = no kayaking.
> 
> Good opportunity to finish up “The Bowl” .



Sorry about the weather we sent! The Canadians sent it to us! We have snow in all our surrounding mountains! If I drive 30 minutes east I would hit snow. 
Schools were closed and on one freeways they had people sleeping in their cars over night because they closed the road. It turned to black ice. 

It really is a big deal around here in San Diego & LA area.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> You will have to ask your nephew about this little “meeting” between two cruise ships.....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-two-cruise-ships-screech-grind-together.html
> 
> Ut ogh!



Somebody’s in trouuuuuble!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Whats for Supper? We all might show up.



Smothered pork chops, fresh green beans, potatoes, and carrots.. sautéed mushrooms and down home Mac n cheese... simple but good... big bro requested for some reason it’s both his and my sons favorite.. & Dad eats anything so it’s a win win!!! I may add a strawberry cream pie...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I have visitors today too, and a big family lunch tomorrow to celebrate a couple of birthdays.
> Hope you have a lovely time with your Dad and Bro, Heather



And I hope you enjoy your visitors and family lunch... maybe they will knock a few of your more difficult tasks out for you [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....time for my 30 minute elliptical trot through the British countryside in Spring. Green grass, a few daffys along the side of the single track roads, past a few pubs and country cottages.



The best kind of exercise... I’m hoping to get in some extra burn to make room for my pie)


----------



## Momof4

@Ray—Opo


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray,good that you are baack! And can type too. Did Opo miss you?


Thanks. Opo might miss me for the next few days. Need to stay in bed with limited movement or weight put on my leg.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> @Ray—Opo
> View attachment 265648


Thanks


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks. Opo might miss me for the next few days. Need to stay in bed with limited movement or weight put on my leg.



Don’t you have the app on your phone?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday. I’m hoping our laid up CDR peeps can rest and get well. Lots of crud and coughing and being under the covers/weather and in the weather and under the surgeon’s knife x 2.
> 
> Here overcast dark and grey. The rain and yucky stuff that was out West earlier this week is descending upon us today. Calling for a full day of rain followed by strong gusty winds. = no kayaking.
> 
> Good opportunity to finish up “The Bowl” .


That sounds more interesting than most things on TV.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....time for my 30 minute elliptical trot through the British countryside in Spring. Green grass, a few daffys along the side of the single track roads, past a few pubs and country cottages.


But what's the fun if you don't get to stop at the pubs along the way?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Had my surgery today. Everything went fine and next week I have a doctor's appointment to find out exactly everything done Also will find out recovery time.


Glad to hear that @Ray--Opo!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Isn"t that always the case. [emoji23] [emoji23]


Yep, even Bold gets bouts of camera shyness if there isn't food involved.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Not sure about the weather outside today, but my head is foggy. Worse than yesterday, in that regard. Other parts of me may be feeling better, as long as I don't try to breathe too deep or blow my nose too hard!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I've gone the past couple days without coffee, although I had some carbonated caffeine yesterday. Hot coffee just doesn't sound as appealing when you feel way too warm. Going to remedy the lack of coffee soon...


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've gone the past couple days without coffee, although I had some carbonated caffeine yesterday. Hot coffee just doesn't sound as appealing when you feel way too warm. Going to remedy the lack of coffee soon...



Man, you got it bad!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

On a brighter note, I'm sharing camellia pictures. These are actually from mid-January.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Man, you got it bad!!


I don't know that I'm any more lucid (or less foggy) AFTER coffee...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> On a brighter note, I'm sharing camellia pictures. These are actually from mid-January.
> View attachment 265652
> 
> View attachment 265654



Nice....our Snowdrops survived the dropping snow from Wednesday. They probably enjoyed the increased wetness. Id say they are peaking about now.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thanks for letting us hear from you! Praying for you!


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My nephew is still working on ships as an engineer, so his job takes him all over the world to join his ship. He is hoping to eventually get a job with a company that would only be an internal flight away. His fiance is an events organiser in Vegas and seems to be doing pretty well.
> I've not seen either of them in cowboy hats yet - but give it time!!


They'll be wearing at least sun hats. Vegas is bright and sunny in the daytime and cold at night. At least when I was there.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not sure about the weather outside today, but my head is foggy. Worse than yesterday, in that regard. Other parts of me may be feeling better, as long as I don't try to breathe too deep or blow my nose too hard!


Oh what a shame. Sorry to hear that.
You need to be taking it easy for a while yet.
So put your feet up and do as little as your animals allow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quiet and Dark in the Room. Here’s a quick Super Bowl update. Finished up sanding right through 400 grit with a final overall buffing with 00000 steel wool. Tested Danish Walnut Oil vs Minwax American Chestnut on a piece of scrap wood and we voted on the chestnut and rubbed in one coat here for you all to see.

I’ll let this dry now for a few hours, give it another very light steel wool buffing, and a second staining, maybe even a third. Probably finish this all off with some food grade beeswax, another buffing shine and then be done.

So here we are, American Chestnut (first application) 8”x8”x3” Bowl


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> On a brighter note, I'm sharing camellia pictures. These are actually from mid-January.
> View attachment 265652
> 
> View attachment 265654


They are beautiful aren't they?
I have a red camellia tree in my garden but the flowers don't last long.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet and Dark in the Room. Here’s a quick Super Bowl update. Finished up sanding right through 400 grit with a final overall buffing with 00000 steel wool. Tested Danish Walnut Oil vs Minwax American Chestnut on a piece of scrap wood and we voted on the chestnut and rubbed in one coat here for you all to see.
> 
> I’ll let this dry now for a few hours, give it another very light steel wool buffing, and a second staining, maybe even a third. Probably finish this all off with some food grade beeswax, another buffing shine and then be done.
> 
> So here we are, American Chestnut (first application) 8”x8”x3” Bowl
> 
> View attachment 265667


I love it. MUCH better than what's on TV!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet and Dark in the Room. Here’s a quick Super Bowl update. Finished up sanding right through 400 grit with a final overall buffing with 00000 steel wool. Tested Danish Walnut Oil vs Minwax American Chestnut on a piece of scrap wood and we voted on the chestnut and rubbed in one coat here for you all to see.
> 
> I’ll let this dry now for a few hours, give it another very light steel wool buffing, and a second staining, maybe even a third. Probably finish this all off with some food grade beeswax, another buffing shine and then be done.
> 
> So here we are, American Chestnut (first application) 8”x8”x3” Bowl
> 
> View attachment 265667


That would look lovely on my table!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> That would look lovely on my table!


Mine too! Although it might have a cat testing out the fit, before long...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Oh what a shame. Sorry to hear that.
> You need to be taking it easy for a while yet.
> So put your feet up and do as little as your animals allow.


Our bearded dragon tells me I need to hang out on the couch for a while, so he can continue to hang out on me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That would look lovely on my table!



Ogh, you must be referring to the large Elephant Ear plants coming up there on the right...


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
Visitors didn't stay long they were all off on a brewery tour and then going to watch the rugby in a pub.
I didn't go as didn't fancy the rowdy crowd and there were no guarantees I'd get a seat but I will see them all tomorrow anyway.
I watched the match at home and I'm pleased to say that after a rocky start Wales beat England 21 -13!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, you must be referring to the large Elephant Ear plants coming up there on the right...


Don't think my table would be big enough for them!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've gone the past couple days without coffee, although I had some carbonated caffeine yesterday. Hot coffee just doesn't sound as appealing when you feel way too warm. Going to remedy the lack of coffee soon...



Awwwww.... that makes me sad. Abstaining from coffee means pretty low in my book!!! Feel better soon Anne!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Don't think my table would be big enough for them!




Then we build a larger table, no problem!


----------



## EllieMay

For dessert, they decided on Chocolate pie. I haven’t made one in years but it doesn’t look too bad. Even the Cow slobber rose to the occasion!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> For dessert, they decided on Chocolate pie. I haven’t made one in years but it doesn’t look too bad. Even the Cow slobber rose to the occasion!!!
> View attachment 265672




What time is dinner, you forgot to tell us all. On our way.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> For dessert, they decided on Chocolate pie. I haven’t made one in years but it doesn’t look too bad. Even the Cow slobber rose to the occasion!!!
> View attachment 265672


Looks delicious to me!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm having an earlyish night so I'll bid you all goodnight and I expect I'll see you sometime tomorrow.
Take care everyone and you poorly ones, carry on getting better!
Nos Da


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wasn’t someone recently having plantar fasciitis issues? Just saw this ad for this new brand of foot wear.

https://www.kurufootwear.com/experts-corner/foot-care/plantar-fasciitis.html


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> On a brighter note, I'm sharing camellia pictures. These are actually from mid-January.
> View attachment 265652
> 
> View attachment 265654


So pretty. Hoping and praying you feel better soon...I'd be in the er by now looking coocoo. Screaming I can't drink coffee! I'm sick...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> What time is dinner, you forgot to tell us all. On our way.



It’s ready now and all are welcome..  I enjoy cooking and more so when it’s appreciated.. my hubby and kids often take it for granted but my Dad And Brother are both Bachelors so they are extra appreciative [emoji2][emoji5][emoji2]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Looks delicious to me!



Thanks! It wouldn’t have been my pick but it’s what they wanted and thankfully it turned out good... it used to took a lot of hit n misses to get the chocolate filling to set right.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm having an earlyish night so I'll bid you all goodnight and I expect I'll see you sometime tomorrow.
> Take care everyone and you poorly ones, carry on getting better!
> Nos Da



Good night Lyn! Sweet dreams


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww.... that makes me sad. Abstaining from coffee means pretty low in my book!!! Feel better soon Anne!


I did have a cup of coffee today, eventually... At least I think it was coffee. My senses of smell and taste are muted, so I'm not sure if I'd be able to tell the difference between coffee and hot tea at this point...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> So pretty. Hoping and praying you feel better soon...I'd be in the er by now looking coocoo. Screaming I can't drink coffee! I'm sick...


Pretty sure I was running a fever yesterday, for the hot coffee to NOT sound so appealing. I was too out of it to even think about iced coffee, but you never know... Next time I have a fever...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265678
> View attachment 265679


Beautiful! I love the way the trees silhouette against the sunset. It reminds me of my parents' place. Fond memories.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Next time I'm running a fever, someone remind me about the "iced coffee" concept. I don't have a blender (and I wouldn't feel up to using it then, anyway), so I'm going to need simplified instructions.

Something like...
1. Make coffee as usual.
2. No milk (doesn't go well with a fever).
3. Find larger container that won't melt from freshly brewed coffee.
4. Add ice. Leave room for coffee.
5. Add coffee. 
6. Quit whining about no dairy and enjoy your caffeine already!

I might have missed something. You guys get until the next time I have a fever to tweak the instructions.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Don’t you have the app on your phone?


I have a cam so I can see Opo on my phone.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Beautiful! I love the way the trees silhouette against the sunset. It reminds me of my parents' place. Fond memories.



I’m glad I could distract you from your misery for a moment.. now, follow these instructions for an awesome day tomorrow) drink you an extra dose of NyQuil ... Get into a super hot shower first thing in The morning and let the steam clear your sinuses.. Have an extra strong cup of coffee and the morning.. Enjoy your day..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m glad I could distract you from your misery for a moment.. now, follow these instructions for an awesome day tomorrow) drink you an extra dose of NyQuil ... Get into a super hot shower first thing in The morning and let the steam clear your sinuses.. Have an extra strong cup of coffee and the morning.. Enjoy your day..


Yes, ma'am!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a cam so I can see Opo on my phone.



Opo will be glad to see you when u get home and I hope that you find comfort until then.. ! Can’t wait to hear what the doctors predict for your because I feel sure it will be good!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> For dessert, they decided on Chocolate pie. I haven’t made one in years but it doesn’t look too bad. Even the Cow slobber rose to the occasion!!!
> View attachment 265672



Yummy!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265678
> View attachment 265679



So pretty!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I sure hope she learned about “Defender’s Day” today!
> 
> View attachment 265633



Nope. She was learning about waltz and Strauss. [emoji23] 

It used to be a big holiday when I was growing up. All men in the family would get presents that day, because traditionally the defenders were male. It was the day to celebrate men. Women would then get presents and flowers on the 8th of March.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Sorry about the weather we sent! The Canadians sent it to us! We have snow in all our surrounding mountains! If I drive 30 minutes east I would hit snow.
> Schools were closed and on one freeways they had people sleeping in their cars over night because they closed the road. It turned to black ice.
> 
> It really is a big deal around here in San Diego & LA area.



Wow, it snow joke for your area. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Smothered pork chops, fresh green beans, potatoes, and carrots.. sautéed mushrooms and down home Mac n cheese... simple but good... big bro requested for some reason it’s both his and my sons favorite.. & Dad eats anything so it’s a win win!!! I may add a strawberry cream pie...



I guess you’re not afraid of us showing up at your doorstep if you tease us like that! [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet and Dark in the Room. Here’s a quick Super Bowl update. Finished up sanding right through 400 grit with a final overall buffing with 00000 steel wool. Tested Danish Walnut Oil vs Minwax American Chestnut on a piece of scrap wood and we voted on the chestnut and rubbed in one coat here for you all to see.
> 
> I’ll let this dry now for a few hours, give it another very light steel wool buffing, and a second staining, maybe even a third. Probably finish this all off with some food grade beeswax, another buffing shine and then be done.
> 
> So here we are, American Chestnut (first application) 8”x8”x3” Bowl
> 
> View attachment 265667



I can already envision mixed nuts in that bowl to go with a stiff drink. [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wasn’t someone recently having plantar fasciitis issues? Just saw this ad for this new brand of foot wear.
> 
> https://www.kurufootwear.com/experts-corner/foot-care/plantar-fasciitis.html



They actually look nice. My sole concern is the cost of shipping.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265678
> View attachment 265679



How beautiful!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Wow, it snow joke for your area. [emoji33]



Very flaky remark there!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> They actually look nice. My sole concern is the cost of shipping.



The cost of shipping really sneakers up on you...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> Last one!
> We ride out to the Jeep training center and watched this guy trying to maneuver through this obstacle course his wife was so calm and collected I would’ve freaked out.
> We watch for an hour but he finally got thru with a little help from a friend.


That looks like fun


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The cost of shipping really sneakers up on you...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] Can somebody tell me what an anole is?


It is a type of common lizard found down south


----------



## Pastel Tortie

For most people in the U.S., if you said "lizard" they would think of a plain, generic, green (or perhaps brown) anole. Amazingly, some people are afraid of them. (More than I ever realized, before I worked in my current office for so long.)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Oh, by the way, I'm working on a career change. I don't know where I'm going (or landing) yet, but I've worked in the same office for almost seven years now, and I'm past due for a change. Great office, wonderful coworkers, but the work itself has me bored to tears. No room for upward mobility, no room for getting into more interesting work assignments where I am currently.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I decided back in late January (and let my wonderful coworkers know then) of my intent to leave at / by the end of March. The timing works out well. A major project that I've been working on for most of the last 4 years wraps up at the end of March.

Also, my significant other graduated with his 4-year degree in December, and he just moved from a hostile work environment into a new position with another entity that is (and will be) really good for him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s Sunday Soaking Sully morning. You all know the routine. I call in a special airlift command helicopter, they lower a harness down through our chimney straight into the basement. Sully gets strapped into the basket, helo raises him two floors up, stopping right at the second floor spa. Sully walks over and jumps in for a good hour.

The airlift command then returns to Andrews Airforce Base only to redo the process in about 2 hours or so.

It’s good training for our Special Airlift Command.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm not looking to pick up and move house. Ideally, I remain based in the Tallahassee area, although commuting and telecommuting would be valid options.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sunday Soaking Sully morning. You all know the routine. I call in a special airlift command helicopter, they lower a harness down through our chimney straight into the basement. Sully gets strapped into the basket, helo raises him two floors up, stopping right at the second floor spa. Sully walks over and jumps in for a good hour.
> 
> The airlift command then returns to Andrews Airforce Base only to redo the process in about 2 hours or so.
> 
> It’s good training for our Special Airlift Command.


I just about fell over laughing from that one! FUNNY! Especially for some of us with emergency management backgrounds, when you may have Air Ops involved...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Why do you say that though. I typed "Anole" into google and it brought these up.
> View attachment 265490
> 
> View attachment 265491


Yep,that’s them!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> I sure hope everybody else is feeling better, because apparently it's my turn to be under the weather.


And I believe I got the crud too!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> And I believe I got the crud too!



Well darn... it’s almost covered everyone now! Feel better quick Cheryl!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> And I believe I got the crud too!


Oh NO!  Not you too... I hope it goes away faster for you than it is for me...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> Pity I don't have a scratch and sniff screen!


We all want one of those. Sure would make life easier!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

TammyJ said:


> View attachment 265607


Wow, now that is a different bird. Never seen one before


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> We have a fun thing going on in the "regional" section. I think it would be nice to see all of you on the map too. Go here and read the instructions in the first post:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/google-map-of-the-tfo-membership-and-tortoise-population.173395/


I tried to put mine in but it did not work for me.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ray--Opo said:


> Had my surgery today. Everything went fine and next week I have a doctor's appointment to find out exactly everything done Also will find out recovery time.


Glad you are through with it. Now, take it easy and recover!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet and Dark in the Room. Here’s a quick Super Bowl update. Finished up sanding right through 400 grit with a final overall buffing with 00000 steel wool. Tested Danish Walnut Oil vs Minwax American Chestnut on a piece of scrap wood and we voted on the chestnut and rubbed in one coat here for you all to see.
> 
> I’ll let this dry now for a few hours, give it another very light steel wool buffing, and a second staining, maybe even a third. Probably finish this all off with some food grade beeswax, another buffing shine and then be done.
> 
> So here we are, American Chestnut (first application) 8”x8”x3” Bowl
> 
> View attachment 265667


Wow, that came out really nice.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Well, the dreery rain is gone, and the cold weather front with gusting winds are arriving. The front also brought beautiful bright sunshine!

Winds are predicted to be upwards of 60mph. =. Power outsges and trees down.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone 
Sorry I’ve been MIA.
I’ve been up north in flagstaff for work.
You could say the puppers are happy to see me


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265747
> View attachment 265748
> View attachment 265749


Those are GREAT!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, Sully had one full hour in the hot water spa. Seemed to once again enjoy it....legs sprawled out....some dancing too. Spa treatment is always followed by a large feeding of dandelion, romaine, timothy and Mazuri. I judt checked, now sprawled out inside his night box, napping on his Kane heat pad. Rough life.

Went out for a quick grocery run, we were greeted to a full rainbow on exiting. By the time we got our camera, the left half faded...


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those are GREAT!!!



[emoji851][emoji41]


----------



## Maro2Bear

And lastweek’s snow was great for the Snowdrops in the back garden.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> And lastweek’s snow was great for the Snowdrops in the back garden.
> 
> View attachment 265754



Those are so pretty! I’ve never heard of them.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pretty sure I was running a fever yesterday, for the hot coffee to NOT sound so appealing. I was too out of it to even think about iced coffee, but you never know... Next time I have a fever...


I'm going to remember that idea. I do like a black vanilla iced coffee.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Next time I'm running a fever, someone remind me about the "iced coffee" concept. I don't have a blender (and I wouldn't feel up to using it then, anyway), so I'm going to need simplified instructions.
> 
> Something like...
> 1. Make coffee as usual.
> 2. No milk (doesn't go well with a fever).
> 3. Find larger container that won't melt from freshly brewed coffee.
> 4. Add ice. Leave room for coffee.
> 5. Add coffee.
> 6. Quit whining about no dairy and enjoy your caffeine already!
> 
> I might have missed something. You guys get until the next time I have a fever to tweak the instructions.


 I'm thinking leftover unheated coffee would work. Add ice and a flavored liquid sugar.


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji12]


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> I tried to put mine in but it did not work for me.


I tried too. But I bet we're close on the map.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265765
> 
> [emoji12]



Priceless [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Priceless [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Yep she is. Hehehe...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Haven’t caught up yet but wanted to wish everyone a splendid Saturday! I’m in the middle of daughter’s Russian, and then we’ll head to meet some new Turkish friends. Very multicultural of us. Almost like the CDR itself! [emoji85][emoji56]


So was it a Turkish delight?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday. I’m hoping our laid up CDR peeps can rest and get well. Lots of crud and coughing and being under the covers/weather and in the weather and under the surgeon’s knife x 2.
> 
> Here overcast dark and grey. The rain and yucky stuff that was out West earlier this week is descending upon us today. Calling for a full day of rain followed by strong gusty winds. = no kayaking.
> 
> Good opportunity to finish up “The Bowl” .


Don't forget to post the finished look.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Whats for Supper? We all might show up.


Oh no, I missed supper!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Sorry about the weather we sent! The Canadians sent it to us! We have snow in all our surrounding mountains! If I drive 30 minutes east I would hit snow.
> Schools were closed and on one freeways they had people sleeping in their cars over night because they closed the road. It turned to black ice.
> 
> It really is a big deal around here in San Diego & LA area.


Did the people sleeping in their cars survive the cold?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Smothered pork chops, fresh green beans, potatoes, and carrots.. sautéed mushrooms and down home Mac n cheese... simple but good... big bro requested for some reason it’s both his and my sons favorite.. & Dad eats anything so it’s a win win!!! I may add a strawberry cream pie...


Now I am really sorry that I missed Dinner.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks. Opo might miss me for the next few days. Need to stay in bed with limited movement or weight put on my leg.


Stick to the plan. I am sure Opo will survive. How is the healing going?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not sure about the weather outside today, but my head is foggy. Worse than yesterday, in that regard. Other parts of me may be feeling better, as long as I don't try to breathe too deep or blow my nose too hard!


Oh Shame Anne, Big Electronic Hug and get well vibes sent your way.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> On a brighter note, I'm sharing camellia pictures. These are actually from mid-January.
> View attachment 265652
> 
> View attachment 265654


Stunning flowers.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet and Dark in the Room. Here’s a quick Super Bowl update. Finished up sanding right through 400 grit with a final overall buffing with 00000 steel wool. Tested Danish Walnut Oil vs Minwax American Chestnut on a piece of scrap wood and we voted on the chestnut and rubbed in one coat here for you all to see.
> 
> I’ll let this dry now for a few hours, give it another very light steel wool buffing, and a second staining, maybe even a third. Probably finish this all off with some food grade beeswax, another buffing shine and then be done.
> 
> So here we are, American Chestnut (first application) 8”x8”x3” Bowl
> 
> View attachment 265667


Love it.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sunday Soaking Sully morning. You all know the routine. I call in a special airlift command helicopter, they lower a harness down through our chimney straight into the basement. Sully gets strapped into the basket, helo raises him two floors up, stopping right at the second floor spa. Sully walks over and jumps in for a good hour.
> 
> The airlift command then returns to Andrews Airforce Base only to redo the process in about 2 hours or so.
> 
> It’s good training for our Special Airlift Command.



Hahahahaha. Love it. What a flight of imagination!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That would look lovely on my table!


Is that a hint Lyn?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, you must be referring to the large Elephant Ear plants coming up there on the right...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> For dessert, they decided on Chocolate pie. I haven’t made one in years but it doesn’t look too bad. Even the Cow slobber rose to the occasion!!!
> View attachment 265672


YYYuuuummmmyyy. So when are you bringing one over to the CDR rooms for tea?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> What time is dinner, you forgot to tell us all. On our way.


Skip the dinner and arrive in time for desert.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> So pretty. Hoping and praying you feel better soon...I'd be in the er by now looking coocoo. Screaming I can't drink coffee! I'm sick...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We have a fun thing going on in the "regional" section. I think it would be nice to see all of you on the map too. Go here and read the instructions in the first post:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/google-map-of-the-tfo-membership-and-tortoise-population.173395/



Missed that. What a cool idea!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone
> Sorry I’ve been MIA.
> I’ve been up north in flagstaff for work.
> You could say the puppers are happy to see me
> View attachment 265743



At least one of them. The other is happy to doze off. [emoji85][emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s ready now and all are welcome..  I enjoy cooking and more so when it’s appreciated.. my hubby and kids often take it for granted but my Dad And Brother are both Bachelors so they are extra appreciative [emoji2][emoji5][emoji2]


I have lost all enjoyment in cooking as my boys take it for granted as well. All I get is when is supper ready?? Only my eldest son tells me that my food was lovely. I get a eeehhh form the youngest when I ask him if he enjoyed it and Hubby just says yes. I told you it was nice. So now if I could get out of cooking I would. It is just not fun anymore just a chore.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265678
> View attachment 265679


Oh What a lovely sunset.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265680


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Those are so pretty! I’ve never heard of them.



I guess they do need a bit of snow to grow. [emoji23] Daughter was asking this morning how come we have so many snowdrops around if we didn’t have much snow. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So was it a Turkish delight?



Absolutely! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Next time I'm running a fever, someone remind me about the "iced coffee" concept. I don't have a blender (and I wouldn't feel up to using it then, anyway), so I'm going to need simplified instructions.
> 
> Something like...
> 1. Make coffee as usual.
> 2. No milk (doesn't go well with a fever).
> 3. Find larger container that won't melt from freshly brewed coffee.
> 4. Add ice. Leave room for coffee.
> 5. Add coffee.
> 6. Quit whining about no dairy and enjoy your caffeine already!
> 
> I might have missed something. You guys get until the next time I have a fever to tweak the instructions.


That looks about right to me, except I would add sugar for energy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sunday Soaking Sully morning. You all know the routine. I call in a special airlift command helicopter, they lower a harness down through our chimney straight into the basement. Sully gets strapped into the basket, helo raises him two floors up, stopping right at the second floor spa. Sully walks over and jumps in for a good hour.
> 
> The airlift command then returns to Andrews Airforce Base only to redo the process in about 2 hours or so.
> 
> It’s good training for our Special Airlift Command.


Now that sounds like a really good plan.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> And I believe I got the crud too!


Oh No Cheryl, Feel better soon. Big Electronic hug and get well vibes being sent to you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Stick to the plan. I am sure Opo will survive. How is the healing going?


The post op pain is definitely not as bad as it was before. Now with my wife back at home makes things easier.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> The post op pain is definitely not as bad as it was before. Now with my wife back at home makes things easier.



Hi Ray! We haven’t met yet. I’m Lena from corner 7. Get well soon. Coffee? 

It’s a bit of a mystery to me, roommates, but every time you mention Ray’s tort, the TFO app shows me this:


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I tried to put mine in but it did not work for me.


I just put mine in. It worked well. Cheryl try again. There are now 11 members on the map. So if anybody else did it go and check that your name is there or put it on, as I think the original one was deleted or something like that. It is actually quite fun to see where everybody is on the map.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 

The ski week is over!!! And in good time. It really was about to go downhill. But we’ve stopped at the top of the game. 

Some postcards from yesterday’s hike around Hakkemosen lake, home to one of our scrap wood giants. 




A photo for a school project on books:


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, the dreery rain is gone, and the cold weather front with gusting winds are arriving. The front also brought beautiful bright sunshine!
> 
> Winds are predicted to be upwards of 60mph. =. Power outsges and trees down.


mmm I see some more wood projects coming up. Might as well put those down tree to good use, so they don't go to waste.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone
> Sorry I’ve been MIA.
> I’ve been up north in flagstaff for work.
> You could say the puppers are happy to see me
> View attachment 265743


I was also MIA over the weekend. How are your eyes adjusting Noel?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265747
> View attachment 265748
> View attachment 265749


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, Sully had one full hour in the hot water spa. Seemed to once again enjoy it....legs sprawled out....some dancing too. Spa treatment is always followed by a large feeding of dandelion, romaine, timothy and Mazuri. I judt checked, now sprawled out inside his night box, napping on his Kane heat pad. Rough life.
> 
> Went out for a quick grocery run, we were greeted to a full rainbow on exiting. By the time we got our camera, the left half faded...
> 
> View attachment 265752


I always end up seeing them when I am driving which makes it very hard to take a picture of.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And lastweek’s snow was great for the Snowdrops in the back garden.
> 
> View attachment 265754


Oh they are lovely.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265765
> 
> [emoji12]


That is so funny, yet so true!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I just put mine in. It worked well. Cheryl try again. There are now 11 members on the map. So if anybody else did it go and check that your name is there or put it on, as I think the original one was deleted or something like that. It is actually quite fun to see where everybody is on the map.


I did it too.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> The post op pain is definitely not as bad as it was before. Now with my wife back at home makes things easier.


That is good to hear (read). It does help having help!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ray! We haven’t met yet. I’m Lena from corner 7. Get well soon. Coffee?
> 
> It’s a bit of a mystery to me, roommates, but every time you mention Ray’s tort, the TFO app shows me this:
> View attachment 265777


Some of the other roommates had that problem as well. Not sure how they sorted it out.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> The ski week is over!!! And in good time. It really was about to go downhill. But we’ve stopped at the top of the game.
> 
> Some postcards from yesterday’s hike around Hakkemosen lake, home to one of our scrap wood giants.
> 
> View attachment 265778
> 
> 
> A photo for a school project on books:
> 
> View attachment 265779


I love the pictures. Your daughter is so cute as always.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I did it too.


Does that wine glass have anything in it?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Does that wine glass have anything in it?



Probably not by now [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I love the pictures. Your daughter is so cute as always.



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> YYYuuuummmmyyy. So when are you bringing one over to the CDR rooms for tea?



Anytime... as long as there are no leftovers!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ray! We haven’t met yet. I’m Lena from corner 7. Get well soon. Coffee?
> 
> It’s a bit of a mystery to me, roommates, but every time you mention Ray’s tort, the TFO app shows me this:
> View attachment 265777



This was actually discussed on a separate thread but apparently iPhones change it. I get the emoji too


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> This was actually discussed on a separate thread but apparently iPhones change it. I get the emoji too



I see. So we discovered a new code for the [emoji50] emoji. I was wondering if Opo went all Prince on us and changed his name to a character.


----------



## Kristoff

Oh, a weather update. Put the numbers in a sequence:




[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Probably not by now [emoji23][emoji23]


Ha Ha Ha


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Anytime... as long as there are no leftovers!


Oh I doubt there will even be a crumb left.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, a weather update. Put the numbers in a sequence:
> 
> View attachment 265780
> 
> 
> [emoji23]


And did you notice that at 9am it is 2 degrees and at 2pm it is 9 degrees.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And did you notice that at 9am it is 2 degrees and at 2pm it is 9 degrees.



Huh! I didn’t. That’s an interesting observation, Sherlock! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Huh! I didn’t. That’s an interesting observation, Sherlock! [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] You can call me Holmes, Sherlock Holmes!!


----------



## CarolM

Guess what I found at the post office. Christmas and Halloween rolled into one. [emoji3] [emoji3] 

Thank you so much Heather, you are far too sweet.


----------



## CarolM

@Pearly your Christmas Card has arrived. Thank you for such a lovely card and the wishes inside. Now I will have my own little patch of snow on my mantel piece.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame Anne, Big Electronic Hug and get well vibes sent your way.


Thanks, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Guess what I found at the post office. Christmas and Halloween rolled into one. [emoji3] [emoji3]
> 
> Thank you so much Heather, you are far too sweet.
> View attachment 265785
> View attachment 265786


I wonder if I can be totally selfish and hide this at the office where I won't have to share?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> That looks about right to me, except I would add sugar for energy.


You're right. Need to make sure I don't forget that part. It's usually stevia for me in my coffee... but if I had a fever, it's something I would likely forget.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wasn’t someone recently having plantar fasciitis issues? Just saw this ad for this new brand of foot wear.
> 
> https://www.kurufootwear.com/experts-corner/foot-care/plantar-fasciitis.html


Will have a look and see if they are available in UK
Thanks Mark.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265678
> View attachment 265679


A very peaceful view to look out on.
Lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, by the way, I'm working on a career change. I don't know where I'm going (or landing) yet, but I've worked in the same office for almost seven years now, and I'm past due for a change. Great office, wonderful coworkers, but the work itself has me bored to tears. No room for upward mobility, no room for getting into more interesting work assignments where I am currently.


Good luck with your job search, hope you find something challenging for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Sunday Soaking Sully morning. You all know the routine. I call in a special airlift command helicopter, they lower a harness down through our chimney straight into the basement. Sully gets strapped into the basket, helo raises him two floors up, stopping right at the second floor spa. Sully walks over and jumps in for a good hour.
> 
> The airlift command then returns to Andrews Airforce Base only to redo the process in about 2 hours or so.
> 
> It’s good training for our Special Airlift Command.


Sounds like a job for the SAS - Sully Airlifting Service.


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> And I believe I got the crud too!


The one great thing about people in the CDR is that they like to share - whether you want them to or not!
Hope you are feeling better soon too Cheryl.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The one great thing about people in the CDR is that they like to share - whether you want them to or not!
> Hope you are feeling better soon too Cheryl.


Well you gotta take the bad and the ugly too.!! We cannot always only have the good!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Is that a hint Lyn?


....too obvious hmmm?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> The ski week is over!!! And in good time. It really was about to go downhill. But we’ve stopped at the top of the game.
> 
> Some postcards from yesterday’s hike around Hakkemosen lake, home to one of our scrap wood giants.
> 
> View attachment 265778
> 
> 
> A photo for a school project on books:
> 
> View attachment 265779




I like those little trolls!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Oh, a weather update. Put the numbers in a sequence:
> 
> View attachment 265780
> 
> 
> [emoji23]



I feel like this is some scholastic test... Whats the next number in this sequence?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> ....too obvious hmmm?


 No not at all. Very subtle.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> No not at all. Very subtle.



Very subtle..very.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel like this is some scholastic test... Whats the next number in this sequence?


That would be 10 degrees because at 3pm it should read 10 if we follow the 9and 2 and 2 and 9 rule.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Guess what I found at the post office. Christmas and Halloween rolled into one. [emoji3] [emoji3]
> 
> Thank you so much Heather, you are far too sweet.
> View attachment 265785
> View attachment 265786



Omg... I tried to send things that would survive the trip but I didn’t realize it would take 4 months[emoji33]

Well I’m glad you got the card at least


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Omg... I tried to send things that would survive the trip but I didn’t realize it would take 4 months[emoji33]
> 
> Well I’m glad you got the card at least


The candy looks fine, nothing is melted or squished. So I don't see why it would not be okay.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I wonder if I can be totally selfish and hide this at the office where I won't have to share?



Well it made it to you so I thinking’s definitely yours to do whatever you want with!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well it made it to you so I thinking’s definitely yours to do whatever you want with!!



I was making a joke as I wanted to post this picture, but for some reason it did not go through. Hopefully it goes through now. I am going to share it with my kids. So they can taste USA Halloween candy.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning everyone.
Had a lovely afternoon yesterday with 17 of my family.
The meal was absolutely wonderful.
I had very tender roast beef with beautifully cooked veggies.
I was so looking forward to a cooked meal and they didn't disappoint.
It was great to be out and to see so many of the family,but very tiring on crutches and I feel shattered today - I think a snooze is on the cards for this afternoon.
Hope everyone is having a good Monday - it is really sunny and warm here today.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! It’s still to early for me to be doing math or any other serious thought process. I’ve got a bad case of the mondays this morning.. I’m actually on the treadmill while getting my TFO dosage and having my first cup of coffee. I’ve got to get out the door in the next 15 min and I’m struggling:-((( 

I really enjoyed seeing your pics of the snow day and adorable daughter Lena...
Lyn, I agree that the bowl would look wonderful on your table! 
Anne, I sure hope your feeling much better now and good luck with the career change and you too Cheryl! 
Noel, what’s going on with you? I still see the jokes but not much else??
Mark, what’s your next project and what’s on your agenda today?
And WHERE is Linda???
Carol... eat your sweets guilt free and think of me)
And Kathy..... I really want to go on a desert vacation with you [emoji6]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with your job search, hope you find something challenging for you.


Thanks, Lyn!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Well you gotta take the bad and the ugly too.!! We cannot always only have the good!!


Only the good makes for a terribly boring story... There's no plot until there's some kind of obstacle.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel like this is some scholastic test... Whats the next number in this sequence?


Can I take the Coffee section of that test first, please?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> The candy looks fine, nothing is melted or squished. So I don't see why it would not be okay.


I think you definitely need to test them several times before sharing with the boys - just to be on the safe side!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> Had a lovely afternoon yesterday with 17 of my family.
> The meal was absolutely wonderful.
> I had very tender roast beef with beautifully cooked veggies.
> I was so looking forward to a cooked meal and they didn't disappoint.
> It was great to be out and to see so many of the family,but very tiring on crutches and I feel shattered today - I think a snooze is on the cards for this afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday - it is really sunny and warm here today.


I bet you're glad to have enjoyed a great meal with extended family... and you didn't even have to empty your oven!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> Had a lovely afternoon yesterday with 17 of my family.
> The meal was absolutely wonderful.
> I had very tender roast beef with beautifully cooked veggies.
> I was so looking forward to a cooked meal and they didn't disappoint.
> It was great to be out and to see so many of the family,but very tiring on crutches and I feel shattered today - I think a snooze is on the cards for this afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday - it is really sunny and warm here today.



Sounds like a great day for you and a necessary one ... I think you needed Perking up but I’m sure you are tired and you deserve a good rest today! Enjoy!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s still to early for me to be doing math or any other serious thought process. I’ve got a bad case of the mondays this morning.. I’m actually on the treadmill while getting my TFO dosage and having my first cup of coffee. I’ve got to get out the door in the next 15 min and I’m struggling:-(((
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing your pics of the snow day and adorable daughter Lena...
> Lyn, I agree that the bowl would look wonderful on your table!
> Anne, I sure hope your feeling much better now and good luck with the career change and you too Cheryl!
> Noel, what’s going on with you? I still see the jokes but not much else??
> Mark, what’s your next project and what’s on your agenda today?
> And WHERE is Linda???
> Carol... eat your sweets guilt free and think of me)
> And Kathy..... I really want to go on a desert vacation with you [emoji6]


Nice answer summary.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s still to early for me to be doing math or any other serious thought process. I’ve got a bad case of the mondays this morning.. I’m actually on the treadmill while getting my TFO dosage and having my first cup of coffee. I’ve got to get out the door in the next 15 min and I’m struggling:-(((
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing your pics of the snow day and adorable daughter Lena...
> Lyn, I agree that the bowl would look wonderful on your table!
> Anne, I sure hope your feeling much better now and good luck with the career change and you too Cheryl!
> Noel, what’s going on with you? I still see the jokes but not much else??
> Mark, what’s your next project and what’s on your agenda today?
> And WHERE is Linda???
> Carol... eat your sweets guilt free and think of me)
> And Kathy..... I really want to go on a desert vacation with you [emoji6]


You can do it Heather ! And hope it turns out to be a good day for you.
Yes Linda is still missing - I'm quite worried about her, I really hope she's off somewhere on some surprise jolly and not taken a turn for the worse.
It's not like her to just disappear.
Anyone have any news from her?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s still to early for me to be doing math or any other serious thought process. I’ve got a bad case of the mondays this morning.. I’m actually on the treadmill while getting my TFO dosage and having my first cup of coffee. I’ve got to get out the door in the next 15 min and I’m struggling:-(((
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing your pics of the snow day and adorable daughter Lena...
> Lyn, I agree that the bowl would look wonderful on your table!
> Anne, I sure hope your feeling much better now and good luck with the career change and you too Cheryl!
> Noel, what’s going on with you? I still see the jokes but not much else??
> Mark, what’s your next project and what’s on your agenda today?
> And WHERE is Linda???
> Carol... eat your sweets guilt free and think of me)
> And Kathy..... I really want to go on a desert vacation with you [emoji6]


Heather, I'm impressed that you can manage coffee + treadmill in the morning!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Only the good makes for a terribly boring story... There's no plot until there's some kind of obstacle.


Too true. My life is pretty boring. So I take it that I need to go do some bad things in order to get a better plot.[emoji6]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Yes Linda is still missing - I'm quite worried about her, I really hope she's off somewhere on some surprise jolly and not taken a turn for the worse.
> It's not like her to just disappear.
> Anyone have any news from her?


Haven't heard from Linda lately, but I imagine she's been trying to catch up on the backlog of things from when she was sick. I hope she's okay, too. Want to read her again soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bet you're glad to have enjoyed a great meal with extended family... and you didn't even have to empty your oven!


It was lovely to be out of solitary!
The oven only gets emptied at Xmas - a house rule of mine!!


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and soak Lola while he is out and about so will see you later!
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think you definitely need to test them several times before sharing with the boys - just to be on the safe side!!


Oh most definitely. Just to make sure...you understand!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You can do it Heather ! And hope it turns out to be a good day for you.
> Yes Linda is still missing - I'm quite worried about her, I really hope she's off somewhere on some surprise jolly and not taken a turn for the worse.
> It's not like her to just disappear.
> Anyone have any news from her?


No news. And I don't think she has been on TFO at all. I hope all is okay too.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I like those little trolls!



Little?  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You can do it Heather ! And hope it turns out to be a good day for you.
> Yes Linda is still missing - I'm quite worried about her, I really hope she's off somewhere on some surprise jolly and not taken a turn for the worse.
> It's not like her to just disappear.
> Anyone have any news from her?



I’ve heard back from Linda. She’s recovering but her energy levels are still low. She said she’ll stop by soon though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning everyone.
> Had a lovely afternoon yesterday with 17 of my family.
> The meal was absolutely wonderful.
> I had very tender roast beef with beautifully cooked veggies.
> I was so looking forward to a cooked meal and they didn't disappoint.
> It was great to be out and to see so many of the family,but very tiring on crutches and I feel shattered today - I think a snooze is on the cards for this afternoon.
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday - it is really sunny and warm here today.



Enjoy your snooze. Good that you were out and semi-about!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I’ve heard back from Linda. She’s recovering but her energy levels are still low. She said she’ll stop by soon though.



Good to hear....she’s been quite MIA. :-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright, but winds gusting @60 miles per hour. The tall pines are swaying like ferns. Fingers crossed for our power to stay on.

Elliptical time for me as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright, but winds gusting @60 miles per hour. The tall pines are swaying like ferns. Fingers crossed for our power to stay on.
> 
> Elliptical time for me as well.


I am holding thumbs. Because fingers crossed over here means I am telling a lie. [emoji33]


----------



## jsheffield

I'm visiting my folks in Florida, and have been sneaking out to a gazebo by a pond in the development they're staying at to write everyday ... this morning there was a 3ft alligator hanging out right by where I write.




We're ignoring each other.

Jamie


----------



## CarolM

jsheffield said:


> I'm visiting my folks in Florida, and have been sneaking out to a gazebo by a pond in the development they're staying at to write everyday ... this morning there was a 3ft alligator hanging out right by where I write.
> 
> View attachment 265796
> 
> 
> We're ignoring each other.
> 
> Jamie


Well whatever you do, don't let him take a bite out of you. It's against the law!. [emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of weather..

Today is the warmest February day on record in the UK with temperatures reaching 20.3C in Ceredigion, on the west coast of Wales, the Met Office has announced.

It is also the first time the country has seen a high over 20C during winter, according to the weather service.

The previous all-time record for February – 19.7C – was logged in Greenwich back in 1998.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jsheffield said:


> I'm visiting my folks in Florida, and have been sneaking out to a gazebo by a pond in the development they're staying at to write everyday ... this morning there was a 3ft alligator hanging out right by where I write.
> 
> View attachment 265796
> 
> 
> We're ignoring each other.
> 
> Jamie



Test the waters....dangle your toes, lets see.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Did the people sleeping in their cars survive the cold?



Oh yes! No fatalities. It wasn’t a lot of cars but as soon as the ice started nobody could drive.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Heather, I'm impressed that you can manage coffee + treadmill in the morning!



Honestly....so was I [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

jsheffield said:


> I'm visiting my folks in Florida, and have been sneaking out to a gazebo by a pond in the development they're staying at to write everyday ... this morning there was a 3ft alligator hanging out right by where I write.
> 
> View attachment 265796
> 
> 
> We're ignoring each other.
> 
> Jamie



Super cool! What are you writing?


----------



## EllieMay

It was 34f when I left this morning and now it’s creeped up to 51f... Beautiful Sky’s today!!


----------



## jsheffield

EllieMay said:


> Super cool! What are you writing?


I'm finishing a collection of short stories and some administrivia associated with the ending of my MFA program.

Jamie


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well whatever you do, don't let him take a bite out of you. It's against the law!. [emoji6]



I see you were fast at making a food joke [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ray! We haven’t met yet. I’m Lena from corner 7. Get well soon. Coffee?
> 
> It’s a bit of a mystery to me, roommates, but every time you mention Ray’s tort, the TFO app shows me this:
> View attachment 265777


Hi Lena, Technocheese has the same thing happen with her posts. Do you use apple format?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> No news. And I don't think she has been on TFO at all. I hope all is okay too.


(I loved seeing your pin way down on the southern tip of Africa! Puts it into perspective for me)


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Lena, Technocheese has the same thing happen with her posts. Do you use apple format?



Yes. One more rotten apple...


----------



## Maro2Bear

And our street was closed....neighbors tree down. Luckily they went out on a limb and quickly called a tree service to help clean up..

I asked them to drop the wood at @Yvonne G ’s house... it’s on it’s way.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Yes. One more rotten apple...



Very seedy, that lot of produce/Apples.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> And our street was closed....neighbors tree down. Luckily they went out on a limb and quickly called a tree service to help clean up..
> 
> I asked them to drop the wood at @Yvonne G ’s house... it’s on it’s way.
> 
> View attachment 265805


Oh, thank you so much!! I'll be sure to not be a 'sap', and tell Misty not to 'bark' at them when they 'leaf' it at my gate!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Guess what I found at the post office. Christmas and Halloween rolled into one. [emoji3] [emoji3]
> 
> Thank you so much Heather, you are far too sweet.
> View attachment 265785
> View attachment 265786



How fun!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, thank you so much!! I'll be sure to not be a 'sap', and tell Misty not to 'bark' at them when they 'leaf' it at my gate!



Ouch. Ouch, ouch!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s still to early for me to be doing math or any other serious thought process. I’ve got a bad case of the mondays this morning.. I’m actually on the treadmill while getting my TFO dosage and having my first cup of coffee. I’ve got to get out the door in the next 15 min and I’m struggling:-(((
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing your pics of the snow day and adorable daughter Lena...
> Lyn, I agree that the bowl would look wonderful on your table!
> Anne, I sure hope your feeling much better now and good luck with the career change and you too Cheryl!
> Noel, what’s going on with you? I still see the jokes but not much else??
> Mark, what’s your next project and what’s on your agenda today?
> And WHERE is Linda???
> Carol... eat your sweets guilt free and think of me)
> And Kathy..... I really want to go on a desert vacation with you [emoji6]



Come on out to Cali!!

I just pressure washed my toy yesterday!! The mud was caked on but it was kinda relaxing washing it.


----------



## Momof4

The app wouldn’t let me add another pic.


----------



## Momof4

Did I share the video of my son stuck in the mud?


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Yep she is. Hehehe...



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Now I am really sorry that I missed Dinner.



Me too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ray--Opo said:


> The post op pain is definitely not as bad as it was before. Now with my wife back at home makes things easier.



Feel better! [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> And our street was closed....neighbors tree down. Luckily they went out on a limb and quickly called a tree service to help clean up..
> 
> I asked them to drop the wood at @Yvonne G ’s house... it’s on it’s way.
> 
> View attachment 265805



What a beautiful neighborhood!!
Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] You can call me Holmes, Sherlock Holmes!!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> I like those little trolls!



Wonderful [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Pastel Tortie said:


> Heather, I'm impressed that you can manage coffee + treadmill in the morning!



Me too!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, thank you so much!! I'll be sure to not be a 'sap', and tell Misty not to 'bark' at them when they 'leaf' it at my gate!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## TammyJ

EllieMay said:


> Is that thing Real??? Omg... that may be the ugliest (in a semi cute way )critter I’ve ever seen!!! LMAO [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23]


Check them out on the net. They are very much real!!! We have rescued a few of them and rehabbed them back into the "wild" around where we live in Coopers Hill. They make the most extraordinary kind of noise too, apart from their hilarious appearance! Kind of like a cross between a squawk and a belch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wind is still howling, trees crashing to the ground all over the place. Hopefully, power stays on and we get through this wind storm in the next few hours.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wind is still howling, trees crashing to the ground all over the place. Hopefully, power stays on and we get through this wind storm in the next few hours.



I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Momof4

TammyJ said:


> Check them out on the net. They are very much real!!! We have rescued a few of them and rehabbed them back into the "wild" around where we live in Coopers Hill. They make the most extraordinary kind of noise too, apart from their hilarious appearance! Kind of like a cross between a squawk and a belch.



I can’t figure out if I think they’re cute or not!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Japanese magnolia put out a couple blossoms that opened today.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Elsewhere in the front yard (garden, for you Brits), there are a couple blooms on one of the azaleas. Pretty flowers, but firmly on the Do Not Feed to tortoises list. 


Any time you get camellias and azaleas blooming at the same time, you know Mother Nature is a bit confused.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Oh, and this is a bunch of weeding I didn't get to this weekend because I was sick. I'm going to pot up the young ferns and replace the old ones (from last year) in the box turtle's indoor enclosure. 


There's plenty more to put in Junior's future outdoor enclosure, and in pots for porch decorations, and... Well, you get the idea.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Did I share the video of my son stuck in the mud?



I don’t think I saw it but sometimes pics or videos won’t load at home because of my metal roof[emoji35]..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Elsewhere in the front yard (garden, for you Brits), there are a couple blooms on one of the azaleas. Pretty flowers, but firmly on the Do Not Feed to tortoises list.
> View attachment 265852
> 
> Any time you get camellias and azaleas blooming at the same time, you know Mother Nature is a bit confused.



Wonderful! We are a good month or more away from Azalea bloom time..


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Wind is still howling, trees crashing to the ground all over the place. Hopefully, power stays on and we get through this wind storm in the next few hours.



Stay safe my friend [emoji50]


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Stay safe my friend [emoji50]



Thanks.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

There are small native violets on one side of my front yard. They're too sweet and pretty to consider them weeds.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonderful! We are a good month or more away from Azalea bloom time..


The azaleas jumped the gun (again) this year. They really should have waited a few more weeks.


----------



## EllieMay

I have them blooming here too!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

I was watching Inside Eddition tonight and they had a story on there about a tortoise. This tortoise somehow trapped a German Shepherd in its burro. Inside Edition said the tortoise uses the burro to hybernate in the winter! This is a 80 lb Sulcata . Evidently, the owners and the show did not know they don’t hybernate. This was based out of Ca. They had to call the fire department to get the tortoise to come out of the burro and let the dog out. I thought it was interesting that they said it hibernates in the winter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Today during our on-going big windstorm I removed “the bowl” from the lathe, removed the metal faceplate, and sanded down the very bottom glue block (how one attaches the chunk of wood to the lathe). Applied a few coats of stain and will be waxed up one last time tomorrow.




In the meantime, our postman delivered a box with four nice black cherry chunks that might be the next Bowl project x 4.




And, while waiting for the stain to set, I started to work on a little project to hold some tools at hand. 



Probably enough for one day..


----------



## AZtortMom

Cheryl Hills said:


> I was watching Inside Eddition tonight and they had a story on there about a tortoise. This tortoise somehow trapped a German Shepherd in its burro. Inside Edition said the tortoise uses the burro to hybernate in the winter! This is a 80 lb Sulcata . Evidently, the owners and the show did not know they don’t hybernate. This was based out of Ca. They had to call the fire department to get the tortoise to come out of the burro and let the dog out. I thought it was interesting that they said it hibernates in the winter.



I saw that too [emoji849]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Test the waters....dangle your toes, lets see.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 265797
> View attachment 265798
> 
> It was 34f when I left this morning and now it’s creeped up to 51f... Beautiful Sky’s today!!


We can see that. Gorgeous morning.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I see you were fast at making a food joke [emoji23][emoji23]


You taught me well, Maestro!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (I loved seeing your pin way down on the southern tip of Africa! Puts it into perspective for me)


I know same with yours. When I talk to you guys it does not feel like there is any distance between us, until you look at the map. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And our street was closed....neighbors tree down. Luckily they went out on a limb and quickly called a tree service to help clean up..
> 
> I asked them to drop the wood at @Yvonne G ’s house... it’s on it’s way.
> 
> View attachment 265805


But can't you make another bowl with that?  This one wood then have the darker wood on the outside and the lighter on the inside.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, thank you so much!! I'll be sure to not be a 'sap', and tell Misty not to 'bark' at them when they 'leaf' it at my gate!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Brilliant!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> The app wouldn’t let me add another pic.
> 
> View attachment 265813


Wow. Now can you clean my car please. Seen as how you do it so nicely.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wind is still howling, trees crashing to the ground all over the place. Hopefully, power stays on and we get through this wind storm in the next few hours.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Japanese magnolia put out a couple blossoms that opened today.
> View attachment 265851


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, and this is a bunch of weeding I didn't get to this weekend because I was sick. I'm going to pot up the young ferns and replace the old ones (from last year) in the box turtle's indoor enclosure.
> View attachment 265853
> 
> There's plenty more to put in Junior's future outdoor enclosure, and in pots for porch decorations, and... Well, you get the idea.


I wish we had enough rain so that our gardens could look like that. Ours looks very dismal.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Today during our on-going big windstorm I removed “the bowl” from the lathe, removed the metal faceplate, and sanded down the very bottom glue block (how one attaches the chunk of wood to the lathe). Applied a few coats of stain and will be waxed up one last time tomorrow.
> View attachment 265863
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, our postman delivered a box with four nice black cherry chunks that might be the next Bowl project x 4.
> View attachment 265864
> 
> 
> 
> And, while waiting for the stain to set, I started to work on a little project to hold some tools at hand.
> View attachment 265865
> 
> 
> Probably enough for one day..


Love these updates.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265869


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I concur.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.
It rained for a while last night and was so refreshing to come out this morning to the fresh smell you get after it rains. And to see the garden nice and wet. It looked like it was watered very well. Yesterday afternoon about 15.30 one of the plug main switches tripped and we have to wait for an electrician to sort it out. Just as I have a few things that need to be done on the computer to meet deadlines. So annoying. This time we can't even blame Eskom [emoji85] . Oh well what can you do other than to ride it out and hope it gets sorted as soon as possible.
I hope it is a tantalizing (only word I could think of that starts with a T and is descriptive) Tuesday for everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Today during our on-going big windstorm I removed “the bowl” from the lathe, removed the metal faceplate, and sanded down the very bottom glue block (how one attaches the chunk of wood to the lathe). Applied a few coats of stain and will be waxed up one last time tomorrow.
> View attachment 265863
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, our postman delivered a box with four nice black cherry chunks that might be the next Bowl project x 4.
> View attachment 265864
> 
> 
> 
> And, while waiting for the stain to set, I started to work on a little project to hold some tools at hand.
> View attachment 265865
> 
> 
> Probably enough for one day..



Danes are big on wood. This, apparently, sells at $140 (not sure if per piece or for both) new. Here’s an ad for these stools second-hand:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You taught me well, Maestro!



I didn’t know I taught you that munch... [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265869





CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I concur.



I knew this would be Carol’s kind of post. [emoji23] Not sure if they have tacos though... “Four Days before Frikkadel Friday”?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It rained for a while last night and was so refreshing to come out this morning to the fresh smell you get after it rains. And to see the garden nice and wet. It looked like it was watered very well. Yesterday afternoon about 15.30 one of the plug main switches tripped and we have to wait for an electrician to sort it out. Just as I have a few things that need to be done on the computer to meet deadlines. So annoying. This time we can't even blame Eskom [emoji85] . Oh well what can you do other than to ride it out and hope it gets sorted as soon as possible.
> I hope it is a tantalizing (only word I could think of that starts with a T and is descriptive) Tuesday for everyone.



I suppose Eskom is your internet provider? 

T... terrible? Tormenting? Troublesome?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, thank you so much!! I'll be sure to not be a 'sap', and tell Misty not to 'bark' at them when they 'leaf' it at my gate!



[emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The app wouldn’t let me add another pic.
> 
> View attachment 265813



Admit it. You just junked the old and dirty one and got yourself a new car?! [emoji56]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Did I share the video of my son stuck in the mud?



I believe I made a “dirty” joke about it...  Just kidding. [emoji6] I think I saw it. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I didn’t know I taught you that munch... [emoji6]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I knew this would be Carol’s kind of post. [emoji23] Not sure if they have tacos though... “Four Days before Frikkadel Friday”?


Is a Frikkadel a meatball?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I suppose Eskom is your internet provider?
> 
> T... terrible? Tormenting? Troublesome?


Lol. We were trying to make a positive word. One has to think positively to get over the negativity.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is a Frikkadel a meatball?



I thought it was something from your part of the world, though obviously it would be in Afrikaans. There, trust Google after that! 

Yep, those are small meatballs. They have a similar name - frikadeller - in Danish, and surprisingly also in Russian - frikadelki. [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. We were trying to make a positive word. One has to think positively to get over the negativity.



I see I did a terrific job there!  
[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I thought it was something from your part of the world, though obviously it would be in Afrikaans. There, trust Google after that!
> 
> Yep, those are small meatballs. They have a similar name - frikadeller - in Danish, and surprisingly also in Russian - frikadelki. [emoji4]


It probably is Afrikaans. I generally think of them in english. But the word did look familiar to me. Lol I thought it was a Danish word which was similar to ours. [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] But the meaning might not necessarily be the same. [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> I was watching Inside Eddition tonight and they had a story on there about a tortoise. This tortoise somehow trapped a German Shepherd in its burro. Inside Edition said the tortoise uses the burro to hybernate in the winter! This is a 80 lb Sulcata . Evidently, the owners and the show did not know they don’t hybernate. This was based out of Ca. They had to call the fire department to get the tortoise to come out of the burro and let the dog out. I thought it was interesting that they said it hibernates in the winter.



How odd! I’m going to look it up


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Today during our on-going big windstorm I removed “the bowl” from the lathe, removed the metal faceplate, and sanded down the very bottom glue block (how one attaches the chunk of wood to the lathe). Applied a few coats of stain and will be waxed up one last time tomorrow.
> View attachment 265863
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, our postman delivered a box with four nice black cherry chunks that might be the next Bowl project x 4.
> View attachment 265864
> 
> 
> 
> And, while waiting for the stain to set, I started to work on a little project to hold some tools at hand.
> View attachment 265865
> 
> 
> Probably enough for one day..



We will be looking for that Etsy page!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! I’m just going to stick with Happy Tuesday until I finish my coffee


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> But can't you make another bowl with that? This one wood then have the darker wood on the outside and the lighter on the inside.



Nagh, it’s all very sappy sticky pine. Wouldnt make a good bowl.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the wind storm is gone. One of our very tall pine trees was blown down, but not down to the very ground, laying maybe at a 60 degree angle. The two leaners that i often snap pix of appear to have moved further toward the ground, but did not come crashing down.

So, in the end, no damage, no loss of power. All good.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It probably is Afrikaans. I generally think of them in english. But the word did look familiar to me. Lol I thought it was a Danish word which was similar to ours. [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] But the meaning might not necessarily be the same. [emoji33]



Yep. “False friends” happen. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, it’s all very sappy sticky pine. Wouldnt make a good bowl.


Pity. You could have had a ying and yang bowl set.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep. “False friends” happen. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 265898


Whahaha. I did not know that Hummus made you fart!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I did not know that Hummus made you fart!



That explains a lot, because I love hummus![emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> That explains a lot, because I love hummus![emoji4]



Yes, we like it as well. Wifey makes it fresh from fresh/canned chick peas. Perfect snack.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wind is done and it’s a nice cool morning with blue sky and bright sunshine. We’re off for our quick hike at our close-by wildlife refuge.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And the wind storm is gone. One of our very tall pine trees was blown down, but not down to the very ground, laying maybe at a 60 degree angle. The two leaners that i often snap pix of appear to have moved further toward the ground, but did not come crashing down.
> 
> So, in the end, no damage, no loss of power. All good.



Well it’s good that there is no damage... but I would hate that the pine trees have been left to lean on the mind...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Yep. “False friends” happen. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 265898



Maiden farts??? No thanks [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> That explains a lot, because I love hummus![emoji4]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I keep Rolaids plus gas relief!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I keep Rolaids plus gas relief!



Roland’s help? Hmmm, I may need to get some!


----------



## Momof4

My friend is dropping off a bunch of blue agave tomorrow. Can I plant a couple in with the torts?


----------



## Momof4

Forgot pic!! There’s about 20!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It rained for a while last night and was so refreshing to come out this morning to the fresh smell you get after it rains. And to see the garden nice and wet. It looked like it was watered very well. Yesterday afternoon about 15.30 one of the plug main switches tripped and we have to wait for an electrician to sort it out. Just as I have a few things that need to be done on the computer to meet deadlines. So annoying. This time we can't even blame Eskom [emoji85] . Oh well what can you do other than to ride it out and hope it gets sorted as soon as possible.
> I hope it is a tantalizing (only word I could think of that starts with a T and is descriptive) Tuesday for everyone.



I know you appreciated the rain!! 
You lost power at home?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That explains a lot, because I love hummus![emoji4]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wind is done and it’s a nice cool morning with blue sky and bright sunshine. We’re off for our quick hike at our close-by wildlife refuge.


It is evening here. [emoji23] It is strange reading that it is only morning there.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I keep Rolaids plus gas relief!


We don't have that here.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Forgot pic!! There’s about 20!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 265914


Wow that is a lot.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I know you appreciated the rain!!
> You lost power at home?


Yip we did. No a plug tripped at work which took our computers offline. But we had to wait for an electrician to fix it as it was not as simple as flipping a switch back up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Forgot pic!! There’s about 20!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 265914




Wow......send a few this way!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s really starting to feel like SPRINGTIME. Sun out, things are warming, perhaps some hints of green. Lots of tree damage where we hiked...














A Hint of Spring at Goose Pond


A little collage too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> My friend is dropping off a bunch of blue agave tomorrow. Can I plant a couple in with the torts?


The biggest hazard blue agaves present is the bayonet point at the end of each tip. Risk assessment for this one primarily factors in potential mechanical damage to the torts and their keeper(s).

I don't think you would have to worry about the torts trying to make tequila on the sly...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> The biggest hazard blue agaves present is the bayonet point at the end of each tip. Risk assessment for this one primarily factors in potential mechanical damage to the torts and their keeper(s).
> 
> I don't think you would have to worry about the torts trying to make tequila on the sly...



Hey.....your tortoise is on its back.
Nope, he’s been brewing again. No problemo.


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> The biggest hazard blue agaves present is the bayonet point at the end of each tip. Risk assessment for this one primarily factors in potential mechanical damage to the torts and their keeper(s).
> 
> I don't think you would have to worry about the torts trying to make tequila on the sly...



Hey, maybe I could start a distillery?!?!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> The biggest hazard blue agaves present is the bayonet point at the end of each tip. Risk assessment for this one primarily factors in potential mechanical damage to the torts and their keeper(s).
> 
> I don't think you would have to worry about the torts trying to make tequila on the sly...



Good point!! I won’t plant it there. 
We are putting them along our fence at the bottom of our property where the coyotes jump over! 
I ran into one in my yard the other morning about 6am when my little dog was out. 
I could never do the entire fence line but my friend was going to throw these out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Good point!! I won’t plant it there.
> We are putting them along our fence at the bottom of our property where the coyotes jump over!
> I ran into one in my yard the other morning about 6am when my little dog was out.
> I could never do the entire fence line but my friend was going to throw these out.



Wow...great save!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Forgot pic!! There’s about 20!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 265914



I’m so jealous! I’ve just acquired 1 small one that I was so proud of.. rescued really.. it was budding out of the root holes. I cut the plastic pot apart and replanted Ali g with a bunch of neglected aloe... but I would love to have some big plants like that in my yard!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> We don't have that here.



This is my life saver!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey.....your tortoise is on its back.
> Nope, he’s been brewing again. No problemo.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]right!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This is my life saver!!!
> View attachment 265929


Yip. Not available here or at least not as far as i know.


----------



## Cathie G

TammyJ said:


> Check them out on the net. They are very much real!!! We have rescued a few of them and rehabbed them back into the "wild" around where we live in Coopers Hill. They make the most extraordinary kind of noise too, apart from their hilarious appearance! Kind of like a cross between a squawk and a belch.


I actually enjoy the racket that baby chimney swifts make when mommy comes to feed them. It's hilarious. Most people can't wait until they're gone and have them removed.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wind is still howling, trees crashing to the ground all over the place. Hopefully, power stays on and we get through this wind storm in the next few hours.


I think our worst day was Sunday. I went to the grocery store early, around 9 AM. By 10 AM when I started home, I could barely stand up because of the wind. When I went out today, I saw some really large trees down still after 2 days. Thank God! We didn't lose our power. I do have backup stuff but it takes a lot of work for a 90 lb granny to do all that.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> I saw that too [emoji849]


I didn't get to see that story. The news said they were going to show it and I sat glued to the tv. I was really disappointed. They didn't show it. Maybe they found out it was fake news.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> That explains a lot, because I love hummus![emoji4]



Right?! [emoji12]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’ve heard back from Linda. She’s recovering but her energy levels are still low. She said she’ll stop by soon though.


I'm glad she's OK - this bug has obviously hit her hard.
Thinking of you @JoesMum


----------



## Lyn W

jsheffield said:


> I'm visiting my folks in Florida, and have been sneaking out to a gazebo by a pond in the development they're staying at to write everyday ... this morning there was a 3ft alligator hanging out right by where I write.
> 
> View attachment 265796
> 
> 
> We're ignoring each other.
> 
> Jamie


Yes best to keep an eye on them but ignore them I should think.
There was one in a lake near the house my sister rented last summer in Orlando and in spite of the signs, other people were feeding him.
Very irresponsible and means that the poor animal will probably end up being shot if he gets too used to looking for food from people.
Some people have no common sense!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of weather..
> 
> Today is the warmest February day on record in the UK with temperatures reaching 20.3C in Ceredigion, on the west coast of Wales, the Met Office has announced.
> 
> It is also the first time the country has seen a high over 20C during winter, according to the weather service.
> 
> The previous all-time record for February – 19.7C – was logged in Greenwich back in 1998.


Yup all true and very worrying!


----------



## Lyn W

All beautiful blooms!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It rained for a while last night and was so refreshing to come out this morning to the fresh smell you get after it rains. And to see the garden nice and wet. It looked like it was watered very well. Yesterday afternoon about 15.30 one of the plug main switches tripped and we have to wait for an electrician to sort it out. Just as I have a few things that need to be done on the computer to meet deadlines. So annoying. This time we can't even blame Eskom [emoji85] . Oh well what can you do other than to ride it out and hope it gets sorted as soon as possible.
> I hope it is a tantalizing (only word I could think of that starts with a T and is descriptive) Tuesday for everyone.


Petrichor is the word for the earthy smell after rain and it is lovely after long dry spells.
Hope your electrical/computer problems were sorted out OK, hope you at least managed a coffee while you were waiting for the electrician to fix it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I actually enjoy the racket that baby chimney swifts make when mommy comes to feed them. It's hilarious. Most people can't wait until they're gone and have them removed.


Oh what a shame.
It is illegal in the UK to disturb any nesting birds, and there are designated wildlife police officers but I don't know how well it is policed.
I suspect not very well.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me to all of you.
My Tuesday is almost over but hope those of you with longer to go enjoy what's left of you Tuesday!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> This is my life saver!!!
> View attachment 265929



I’ll buy some!!


----------



## Momof4

I have spent half the day saving our Betta fish from death. 
He looked poorly this morning so I cleaned his tank and he just went down hill. I’ve been researching and came up with Velvet. So I ran to the store and bought meds and I’m hoping for the best.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I have spent half the day saving our Betta fish from death.
> He looked poorly this morning so I cleaned his tank and he just went down hill. I’ve been researching and came up with Velvet. So I ran to the store and bought meds and I’m hoping for the best.



Fingers crossed for your Betta. Ive had one now going on two years. Seems happy. We have him in a 10 gallon along with a single neon tetra, and two coryodoras, and many snails and live plants.

Ps, our Betta’s name is Alpha.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes best to keep an eye on them but ignore them I should think.
> There was one in a lake near the house my sister rented last summer in Orlando and in spite of the signs, other people were feeding him.
> Very irresponsible and means that the poor animal will probably end up being shot if he gets too used to looking for food from people.
> Some people have no common sense!


Amen.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Oh what a shame.
> It is illegal in the UK to disturb any nesting birds, and there are designated wildlife police officers but I don't know how well it is policed.
> I suspect not very well.


The last time I heard, (in the US) baby chimney swifts can be removed from a persons home and moved to a sanctuary. They don't live. I would hate to see a planet without chimney swifts eating all those flies


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I have spent half the day saving our Betta fish from death.
> He looked poorly this morning so I cleaned his tank and he just went down hill. I’ve been researching and came up with Velvet. So I ran to the store and bought meds and I’m hoping for the best.



My children have had the same Beta fish for life.. only a couple years ago did my daughter learn that I had secretly been replacing “Jaws”... it was a life changing moment, she told me. [emoji23][emoji23] oddly enough, I have had the same Beta fish now for almost 3 years... I must be a better care taker now...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just had a night time masked bandit enjoying a snack from our bird feeder. Heard a bang, something falling on our deck, i checked the noise out and see a big fat racoon enjoying a handful of seed. Cute. First one we’ve seen on our garden.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Hey, maybe I could start a distillery?!?!


Put a picture of a tortoise on the bottle...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Just had a night time masked bandit enjoying a snack from our bird feeder. Heard a bang, something falling on our deck, i checked the noise out and see a big fat racoon enjoying a handful of seed. Cute. First one we’ve seen on our garden.


It won't be the last...


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Fingers crossed for your Betta. Ive had one now going on two years. Seems happy. We have him in a 10 gallon along with a single neon tetra, and two coryodoras, and many snails and live plants.
> 
> Ps, our Betta’s name is Alpha.



Thank you! 
Ours is 2 also. 
He’s in a 5 gallon with a snail and a tiny shrimp. It’s filtered and has one live plant but I did realize that the temp was cold. Last year he was in my sons hot bedroom. I brought him out to our kitchen and I didn’t think about a heater because I never had one. 

I put him in a sick tank with a heater and he already looks better. I’m not sure if it was the meds & salt or the warm water[emoji4].

I’m treating the tank too. I took the plant, shrimp & snail out. I don’t think they like salt.

My son named him Gerald.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> My children have had the same Beta fish for life.. only a couple years ago did my daughter learn that I had secretly been replacing “Jaws”... it was a life changing moment, she told me. [emoji23][emoji23] oddly enough, I have had the same Beta fish now for almost 3 years... I must be a better care taker now...



Trust me, it crossed my mind! It’s my teenage sons. He bought most of the stuff for him.
But then I was thinking, hmmm, maybe new color would be nice.


----------



## Momof4

I’m out!! 
http://www.ianchadwick.com/tequila/making.htm


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me to all of you.
> My Tuesday is almost over but hope those of you with longer to go enjoy what's left of you Tuesday!



Hi Lyn! [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265940



That is cute!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Petrichor is the word for the earthy smell after rain and it is lovely after long dry spells.
> Hope your electrical/computer problems were sorted out OK, hope you at least managed a coffee while you were waiting for the electrician to fix it.


Yes thank you, all sorted now. And I have had a few decaf coffees since then.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I have spent half the day saving our Betta fish from death.
> He looked poorly this morning so I cleaned his tank and he just went down hill. I’ve been researching and came up with Velvet. So I ran to the store and bought meds and I’m hoping for the best.


Oh shame. Good luck I hope he pulls through.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> The last time I heard, (in the US) baby chimney swifts can be removed from a persons home and moved to a sanctuary. They don't live. I would hate to see a planet without chimney swifts eating all those flies


Oohh we need some on my brothers farm. They would end up fat and overfed on flies.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thank you!
> Ours is 2 also.
> He’s in a 5 gallon with a snail and a tiny shrimp. It’s filtered and has one live plant but I did realize that the temp was cold. Last year he was in my sons hot bedroom. I brought him out to our kitchen and I didn’t think about a heater because I never had one.
> 
> I put him in a sick tank with a heater and he already looks better. I’m not sure if it was the meds & salt or the warm water[emoji4].
> 
> I’m treating the tank too. I took the plant, shrimp & snail out. I don’t think they like salt.
> 
> My son named him Gerald.


Good job doctor. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Trust me, it crossed my mind! It’s my teenage sons. He bought most of the stuff for him.
> But then I was thinking, hmmm, maybe new color would be nice.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265940


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.

You can see that Autumn is poking her head out, as the mornings are full of dew and colder. Hopefully we get lots of rain this winter.[emoji3] 

Have a fantastic Wednesday roommates.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I did not know that Hummus made you fart!





Momof4 said:


> That explains a lot, because I love hummus![emoji4]





Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, we like it as well. Wifey makes it fresh from fresh/canned chick peas. Perfect snack.



[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Did I bring about this wind of change to the CDR? [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Maiden farts??? No thanks [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I keep Rolaids plus gas relief!



The way these conversations start just blows my mind [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Forgot pic!! There’s about 20!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 265914



A bunch???!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> The biggest hazard blue agaves present is the bayonet point at the end of each tip. Risk assessment for this one primarily factors in potential mechanical damage to the torts and their keeper(s).
> 
> I don't think you would have to worry about the torts trying to make tequila on the sly...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I’m so jealous! I’ve just acquired 1 small one that I was so proud of.. rescued really.. it was budding out of the root holes. I cut the plastic pot apart and replanted Ali g with a bunch of neglected aloe... but I would love to have some big plants like that in my yard!!!



Ali G?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I have spent half the day saving our Betta fish from death.
> He looked poorly this morning so I cleaned his tank and he just went down hill. I’ve been researching and came up with Velvet. So I ran to the store and bought meds and I’m hoping for the best.



Good luck...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Fingers crossed for your Betta. Ive had one now going on two years. Seems happy. We have him in a 10 gallon along with a single neon tetra, and two coryodoras, and many snails and live plants.
> 
> Ps, our Betta’s name is Alpha.



How clever. You’re obviously a man of letters.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> The last time I heard, (in the US) baby chimney swifts can be removed from a persons home and moved to a sanctuary. They don't live. I would hate to see a planet without chimney swifts eating all those flies



Anything that eats flies and mosquitoes is a friend of mine. [emoji888][emoji887]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> My children have had the same Beta fish for life.. only a couple years ago did my daughter learn that I had secretly been replacing “Jaws”... it was a life changing moment, she told me. [emoji23][emoji23] oddly enough, I have had the same Beta fish now for almost 3 years... I must be a better care taker now...



Oh no! Did you tell them about Santa Claus too??! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just had a night time masked bandit enjoying a snack from our bird feeder. Heard a bang, something falling on our deck, i checked the noise out and see a big fat racoon enjoying a handful of seed. Cute. First one we’ve seen on our garden.



Won’t be the last you’ve seen of him if he liked the food. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> It won't be the last...



SNAP’ish! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 265940



Ah, that was under the belt! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yes thank you, all sorted now. And I have had a few decaf coffees since then.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> You can see that Autumn is poking her head out, as the mornings are full of dew and colder. Hopefully we get lots of rain this winter.[emoji3]
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday roommates.



Love it how it’s almost spring in one corner of the CDR and almost autumn in the other!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
A mild, sunny morning here. The sunrise was a little after 7 am - the dark days are over. I have some work to do, but generally the day ahead looks good.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day/mooning all

Still another hour to go for official sunrise. Cold start to the day, but it should be sunny and warming. We were out in our back woodsy area assessing tree damage yesterday and spotted one clump of bright blue crocus blooming in the middle of the woods. Odd spot. Spring is around the corner, but Canadian cold next week is to be 10-15 degrees colder. :-(

I see that my racoon friend must have revisited again overnight. Entire feeder has been knocked away. Need to go find it.

Had an issue with the pull start mechanism on our wood shredder/chipper, soooooooooo, it’s been moved into the garage to see if we can spot, assess, and fix the problem. (It’s kind of always something)

I put my signature “mark” on the Super Bowl bottom yesterday. I’ll now follow up with additional beeswaxing and final buffing.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Did I bring about this wind of change to the CDR? [emoji85]


Nah, I think it is just a passing wind!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The way these conversations start just blows my mind [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


And you always seem to be the catalist!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 265972


Whahaha. Don't rub it in.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love it how it’s almost spring in one corner of the CDR and almost autumn in the other!


I know, In the next few months you are going to be hearing me complain about the cold and wet winter. Okay I may not complain about it being wet!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I know, In the next few months you are going to be hearing me complain about the cold and wet winter. Okay I may not complain about it being wet!




Yes....you guys do need rain. I recently read this tidbit - Feb 7, 2019 · Thousands of flamingo chicks have been airlifted from their dried-out habitat in northern South Africa in a desperate attempt to save them.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Ali G?
> 
> View attachment 265971



LOL!!! Ali G translates to Aloe on days that my phone types for me


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh no! Did you tell them about Santa Claus too??! [emoji33]



“That’s what she said!!”


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day/mooning all
> 
> Still another hour to go for official sunrise. Cold start to the day, but it should be sunny and warming. We were out in our back woodsy area assessing tree damage yesterday and spotted one clump of bright blue crocus blooming in the middle of the woods. Odd spot. Spring is around the corner, but Canadian cold next week is to be 10-15 degrees colder. :-(
> 
> I see that my racoon friend must have revisited again overnight. Entire feeder has been knocked away. Need to go find it.
> 
> Had an issue with the pull start mechanism on our wood shredder/chipper, soooooooooo, it’s been moved into the garage to see if we can spot, assess, and fix the problem. (It’s kind of always something)
> 
> I put my signature “mark” on the Super Bowl bottom yesterday. I’ll now follow up with additional beeswaxing and final buffing.
> 
> View attachment 265973



Bet your friend brings more to the party... they are super cute but can sure be a pest..and he’s on to you now you’ll have to find a gentle way to repurpose him before he becomes truly destructive... good luck!

Nice signature.. now I’ll always be looking for it!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....you guys do need rain. I recently read this tidbit - Feb 7, 2019 · Thousands of flamingo chicks have been airlifted from their dried-out habitat in northern South Africa in a desperate attempt to save them.


Shame poor things, We get flamingos in the vlei next to us, but my camera cannot zoom in close enough to get a good picture. So I have not been able to get a picture for you guys. Maybe one day this winter when the vlei dams are full after all the rain that we are going to get.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Don't rub it in.



Sorry!  It was just hot air [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> LOL!!! Ali G translates to Aloe on days that my phone types for me



Phew. I’m glad you don’t name your plants... or do you?


----------



## Kristoff

So, the crocuses were right to bloom after all — we did get three sunny days in a row after all! Doesn’t always happen [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> So, the crocuses were right to bloom after all — we did get three sunny days in a row after all! Doesn’t always happen [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 265975
> View attachment 265976
> 
> View attachment 265977


They are pretty. Are they tortoise safe?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> So, the crocuses were right to bloom after all — we did get three sunny days in a row after all! Doesn’t always happen [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 265975
> View attachment 265976
> 
> View attachment 265977


The crocuses are beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They are pretty. Are they tortoise safe?



Do Not Feed, apparently.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Love it how it’s almost spring in one corner of the CDR and almost autumn in the other!



I know right?!?!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Shame poor things, We get flamingos in the vlei next to us, but my camera cannot zoom in close enough to get a good picture. So I have not been able to get a picture for you guys. Maybe one day this winter when the vlei dams are full after all the rain that we are going to get.



I would love to see photos of your neighborhood or surrounding area.


----------



## Momof4

I have a question.
I’ve had the same bird nest on my patio for about 4yrs. 
Every spring a pair birds come back and lay eggs.
Do you think it’s the same pair? 
Or do other pairs just find it and say “ hey, here’s a new home!”


----------



## EllieMay

I called and checked on the redfoot today.. it was still there so I offered the manager $200.. she told me it had to be there 6 months before they could discount .. I’m going to wait just a little longer...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I have a question.
> I’ve had the same bird nest on my patio for about 4yrs.
> Every spring a pair birds come back and lay eggs.
> Do you think it’s the same pair?
> Or do other pairs just find it and say “ hey, here’s a new home!”



Highly possible it’s the same couple. Or it could be the next generation of the same pair?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I called and checked on the redfoot today.. it was still there so I offered the manager $200.. she told me it had to be there 6 months before they could discount .. I’m going to wait just a little longer...



What was the asking price now?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> What was the asking price now?



It’s only $250... the price doesn’t bother me I guess, I just wasn’t planning on getting a redfoot.. But this redfoot is pulling at me.... probably because it’s been stuck in that pet store for the past few weeks[emoji35]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Highly possible it’s the same couple. Or it could be the next generation of the same pair?



Okay, that makes sense. It is the same species so I was wondering. They just came back.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....you guys do need rain. I recently read this tidbit - Feb 7, 2019 · Thousands of flamingo chicks have been airlifted from their dried-out habitat in northern South Africa in a desperate attempt to save them.



That is so sad.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I would love to see photos of your neighborhood or surrounding area.


It does not look very nice at the moment as it is all dry and brown. But I have posted a video before of the vlei. Here is the video.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me to all of you.
> My Tuesday is almost over but hope those of you with longer to go enjoy what's left of you Tuesday!





Kristoff said:


> Oh no! Did you tell them about Santa Claus too??! [emoji33]


Hehehe...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I called and checked on the redfoot today.. it was still there so I offered the manager $200.. she told me it had to be there 6 months before they could discount .. I’m going to wait just a little longer...


Ha ha ha. Are you going to be able to wait that long?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It’s only $250... the price doesn’t bother me I guess, I just wasn’t planning on getting a redfoot.. But this redfoot is pulling at me.... probably because it’s been stuck in that pet store for the past few weeks[emoji35]



And it’s a beautiful one...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It does not look very nice at the moment as it is all dry and brown. But I have posted a video before of the vlei. Here is the video.



Will watch it again tomorrow. So much wildlife in there! But it also made me think of - gulp - mosquitoes... [emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> It does not look very nice at the moment as it is all dry and brown. But I have posted a video before of the vlei. Here is the video.



Love it!! It looks lovely there!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. Are you going to be able to wait that long?



Oh yeah, when is the 6 mo up?


----------



## Momof4

Where is Yvonne? 
Yoo-hoo!! Anyone home?
@Yvonne G


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oohh we need some on my brothers farm. They would end up fat and overfed on flies.


That's what's really neat about them. They don't get fat on flies, they burn it off flying...But be prepared, if anything moves (night or day), the babies think it's mommy dearest. I love the sound of baby birds crying for their mom. Chimney swifts only take about 6 weeks to move on. But they are kinda loud while they're living in your chimney in your home...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Bet your friend brings more to the party... they are super cute but can sure be a pest..and he’s on to you now you’ll have to find a gentle way to repurpose him before he becomes truly destructive... good luck!
> 
> Nice signature.. now I’ll always be looking for it!



I’m going to put another bowl of cracked corn out tonight and see who visits.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I have a question.
> I’ve had the same bird nest on my patio for about 4yrs.
> Every spring a pair birds come back and lay eggs.
> Do you think it’s the same pair?
> Or do other pairs just find it and say “ hey, here’s a new home!”



I would say the same pair, or the offspring.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. Are you going to be able to wait that long?



Doubtful...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I called and checked on the redfoot today.. it was still there so I offered the manager $200.. she told me it had to be there 6 months before they could discount .. I’m going to wait just a little longer...



Sneak in every few days with a sticker thst says “SOLD”...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Oh yeah, when is the 6 mo up?



At least 5 more months I’d think [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m going to put another bowl of cracked corn out tonight and see who visits.



Hope you get a pic!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Highly possible it’s the same couple. Or it could be the next generation of the same pair?


Yes. I've had simalar situations with robins and other birds in my yard. I believe I still have a robin's family because I just protected him as a baby.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, a few weeks ago our wonderful Troy-Bilt Chipper/Shredder decided to have issues with the pull rope starter mechanism. With trees on their way down, we figured we better take a look and make sure it starts. Took a few nuts and bolts out, rope is fine, recoil is fine, but wifey found two small plastic pieces dangling from the flywheel.

Upon further inspection, a lifeline call to Troy, and we determined our Pawl Ratchets needed fixin.

Lucky for the internet, they are on their way.

If you are wondering what they look like..yep, two small el-cheapo plastic bits is what starts a 15 horsepower shredder.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Hump Day
Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Will watch it again tomorrow. So much wildlife in there! But it also made me think of - gulp - mosquitoes... [emoji33]


Yip. Lots of those too. But that was taken last winter when we had a little bit of water.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love it!! It looks lovely there!!


It is. [emoji3] Except for the mosquitos and drought if I have time I will take a walk in the vlei tomorrow and do another one for you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's what's really neat about them. They don't get fat on flies, they burn it off flying...But be prepared, if anything moves (night or day), the babies think it's mommy dearest. I love the sound of baby birds crying for their mom. Chimney swifts only take about 6 weeks to move on. But they are kinda loud while they're living in your chimney in your home...


Trust me they will blend in with the chickens and the geese and ducks.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Doubtful...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Didn't think so. I am surprised you have lasted this long with such a soft heart like yours.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sneak in every few days with a sticker thst says “SOLD”...


Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, a few weeks ago our wonderful Troy-Bilt Chipper/Shredder decided to have issues with the pull rope starter mechanism. With trees on their way down, we figured we better take a look and make sure it starts. Took a few nuts and bolts out, rope is fine, recoil is fine, but wifey found two small plastic pieces dangling from the flywheel.
> 
> Upon further inspection, a lifeline call to Troy, and we determined our Pawl Ratchets needed fixin.
> 
> Lucky for the internet, they are on their way.
> 
> If you are wondering what they look like..yep, two small el-cheapo plastic bits is what starts a 15 horsepower shredder.
> 
> View attachment 266024


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266026
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]


Calendar photo I think. Shelly is gorgeous.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, a few weeks ago our wonderful Troy-Bilt Chipper/Shredder decided to have issues with the pull rope starter mechanism. With trees on their way down, we figured we better take a look and make sure it starts. Took a few nuts and bolts out, rope is fine, recoil is fine, but wifey found two small plastic pieces dangling from the flywheel.
> 
> Upon further inspection, a lifeline call to Troy, and we determined our Pawl Ratchets needed fixin.
> 
> Lucky for the internet, they are on their way.
> 
> If you are wondering what they look like..yep, two small el-cheapo plastic bits is what starts a 15 horsepower shredder.
> 
> View attachment 266024



I don’t understand most of it except for the fact that wifey was very clever. [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266026
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]



Wow....looking great!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266026
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]



She’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I don’t understand most of it except for the fact that wifey was very clever. [emoji23]




This will clear things up


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> And it’s a beautiful one...


@EllieMay You can spend a week or two putting together a new enclosure, just in case you end up with a redfoot...


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay You can spend a week or two putting together a new enclosure, just in case you end up with a redfoot...



He could go outside during the day and carried in at night for sleeping in a Rubbermaid. Until the heated house is up.
I did that forever until we built our heated house.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Sneak in every few days with a sticker thst says “SOLD”...



Good one!![emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

I bought a steamer to clean my grout and it’s back breaking!!
I loved the flooring we chose at the time, but now I hate it! It’s never clean because it’s natural stone so there are pits everywhere!! 
I love the steamer though!!
I need to try it in other parts of the house.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's what's really neat about them. They don't get fat on flies, they burn it off flying...But be prepared, if anything moves (night or day), the babies think it's mommy dearest. I love the sound of baby birds crying for their mom. Chimney swifts only take about 6 weeks to move on. But they are kinda loud while they're living in your chimney in your home...


I doubt chimney swifts are anywhere near as bad as a bunch of turkey vultures clattering around on a metal roof...


----------



## Maro2Bear

“*Super Bowl Update”*

Ok. This is about it for this “super bowl.” This piece of mahogany has been turned, stained, waxed and now buffed out. I placed it up on our hallway pedestal and took two pix, but wifey thinks we can place it better to capture “the look.”

So, in the interim, here are two quick pix.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266026
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]


Shelly is gorgeous!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, a few weeks ago our wonderful Troy-Bilt Chipper/Shredder decided to have issues with the pull rope starter mechanism. With trees on their way down, we figured we better take a look and make sure it starts. Took a few nuts and bolts out, rope is fine, recoil is fine, but wifey found two small plastic pieces dangling from the flywheel.
> 
> Upon further inspection, a lifeline call to Troy, and we determined our Pawl Ratchets needed fixin.
> 
> Lucky for the internet, they are on their way.
> 
> If you are wondering what they look like..yep, two small el-cheapo plastic bits is what starts a 15 horsepower shredder.
> 
> View attachment 266024



Awesome!!! I think I need to borrow your wifey!!!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266026
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]



Awwwww!!!! I’d bask with her[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> “*Super Bowl Update”*
> 
> Ok. This is about it for this “super bowl.” This piece of mahogany has been turned, stained, waxed and now buffed out. I placed it up on our hallway pedestal and took two pix, but wifey thinks we can place it better to capture “the look.”
> 
> So, in the interim, here are two quick pix.
> 
> View attachment 266037
> View attachment 266038



It’s gorgeous!!

Try using a white background to make it pop like a light box if your going to sell stuff online. They are cheap.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Calendar photo I think. Shelly is gorgeous.


 AGREE


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay You can spend a week or two putting together a new enclosure, just in case you end up with a redfoot...



You are correct... I already did a mental checklist and could swing it pretty quick if I needed.... I’m trying to hold out until hubby gets tired of hearing me comment about it.. Our anniversary IS coming up [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I bought a steamer to clean my grout and it’s back breaking!!
> I loved the flooring we chose at the time, but now I hate it! It’s never clean because it’s natural stone so there are pits everywhere!!
> I love the steamer though!!
> I need to try it in other parts of the house.



I’m so confused... it’s back breaking ... but you love it??? I’m asking because my grout is horrible and I need to do something... so should I look for what you have or look for something different??? I just have 16” tile but it’s pitted.. the grout just looks gross though...


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I have spent half the day saving our Betta fish from death.
> He looked poorly this morning so I cleaned his tank and he just went down hill. I’ve been researching and came up with Velvet. So I ran to the store and bought meds and I’m hoping for the best.


I don't know what a Betta fish is yet (I'll google it) but hope he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> “*Super Bowl Update”*
> 
> Ok. This is about it for this “super bowl.” This piece of mahogany has been turned, stained, waxed and now buffed out. I placed it up on our hallway pedestal and took two pix, but wifey thinks we can place it better to capture “the look.”
> 
> So, in the interim, here are two quick pix.
> 
> View attachment 266037
> View attachment 266038



It is truly beautiful. You have an amazing talent. I’d buy it


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It’s gorgeous!!
> 
> Try using a white background to make it pop like a light box if your going to sell stuff online. They are cheap.
> View attachment 266039



Smart idea ...You have a marketing talent!


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Calendar photo I think. Shelly is gorgeous.



Thanks!
I was thinking that too [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....looking great!



Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> How clever. You’re obviously a man of letters.


It's all Greek to me!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> It’s gorgeous!!
> 
> Try using a white background to make it pop like a light box if your going to sell stuff online. They are cheap.
> View attachment 266039



Yes. Great idea. This was a first time up from the basement area snap. Light boxes are great!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They are pretty. Are they tortoise safe?


No I don't believe they are. 
In fact I'm sure I've read somewhere that anything that grows from bulbs is toxic to torts.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266026
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]


What a beautiful smile.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Trust me they will blend in with the chickens and the geese and ducks.


Yea I agree. I can listen and go back to sleep happy. They're as funny as the little belching bird that looks like a creature.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> No I don't believe they are.
> In fact I'm sure I've read somewhere that anything that grows from bulbs is toxic to torts.



Yeah, too bad really. 

All parts of the Crocus (including the corms) are toxic in varying degrees and should be avoided. The true Crocus (Crocus spp.) can cause stomach upset and vomiting, while the Autumn Crocus (C_olchicum autumnale_) is highly toxic and should be avoided at all costs. See *Autumn Crocus*.

N.B. The true Crocus has 3 stamens and 1 style with 3 stigmas, whereas _Colchicum autumnale _has 6 stamens and 3 styles.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266026
> 
> Happy Hump Day
> Shelly enjoying the sun [emoji274]


She's found a lovely, sunny but sheltered spot there.
I hope Lola will venture outside more this year when it gets warmer.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I don't know what a Betta fish is yet (I'll google it) but hope he makes a quick recovery!



A Chinese fighting fish.
He seems better today. Thanks


----------



## Lyn W

Only 15 mins of Weds left here, but hope everyone has had a good day so far.
I've had a few visitors today and lots of phone calls from friends, so a busy day for me.
A nice change from the monotony of my usual days at the moment.
It's been a day of cravings too....a bacon butty being one of them and chocolate, which I've not had for weeks, the other.
My nephew is coming to do some shopping for me tomorrow, so guess what's at the top of my list?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> A Chinese fighting fish.
> He seems better today. Thanks



Wow they are beautiful. What colour is yours?
Glad he has perked up.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I’m so confused... it’s back breaking ... but you love it??? I’m asking because my grout is horrible and I need to do something... so should I look for what you have or look for something different??? I just have 16” tile but it’s pitted.. the grout just looks gross though...



Mine has the long handle but you still have to bend over a bit and it stiffens. 
It took like 2 hours to do my kitchen. 

My floor does look better but not as good I thought it would be. 

If you get a steamer make sure it has a long handle and attachments.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Mine has the long handle but you still have to bend over a bit and it stiffens.
> It took like 2 hours to do my kitchen.
> 
> My floor does look better but not as good I thought it would be.
> 
> If you get a steamer make sure it has a long handle and attachments.


I have a Vax steamer which I bought when Lola moved in so that I don't have to use any cleaning chemicals in or near his room.
It is pretty good too and can also be used as a handheld steamer for tiles, windows and other surfaces too.


----------



## Lyn W

I'll say goodnight now and will try to pop in earlier tomorrow.
So take care and see you soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> What a beautiful smile.



She knows it too [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> She's found a lovely, sunny but sheltered spot there.
> I hope Lola will venture outside more this year when it gets warmer.



Me too [emoji851]
Give Lola a shell rub for me [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Wow they are beautiful. What colour is yours?
> Glad he has perked up.



Very good!
I had a blue betta too.
He lived about a year, but he was in pretty rough shape when I got him


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I'll say goodnight now and will try to pop in earlier tomorrow.
> So take care and see you soon.



Good night [emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Only 15 mins of Weds left here, but hope everyone has had a good day so far.
> I've had a few visitors today and lots of phone calls from friends, so a busy day for me.
> A nice change from the monotony of my usual days at the moment.
> It's been a day of cravings too....a bacon butty being one of them and chocolate, which I've not had for weeks, the other.
> My nephew is coming to do some shopping for me tomorrow, so guess what's at the top of my list?



Bacon butty?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Wow they are beautiful. What colour is yours?
> Glad he has perked up.



That blue is beautiful!!
Here’s Gerald.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> “*Super Bowl Update”*
> 
> Ok. This is about it for this “super bowl.” This piece of mahogany has been turned, stained, waxed and now buffed out. I placed it up on our hallway pedestal and took two pix, but wifey thinks we can place it better to capture “the look.”
> 
> So, in the interim, here are two quick pix.
> 
> View attachment 266037
> View attachment 266038


Beautiful. I just want to know. Wasn't the middle of the wood a red color and the outside a white? It would have been nice to see the contrast between the two.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You are correct... I already did a mental checklist and could swing it pretty quick if I needed.... I’m trying to hold out until hubby gets tired of hearing me comment about it.. Our anniversary IS coming up [emoji6]


Good plan. It will be a gift which keeps on giving. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No I don't believe they are.
> In fact I'm sure I've read somewhere that anything that grows from bulbs is toxic to torts.


Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That blue is beautiful!!
> Here’s Gerald.
> View attachment 266094


He is sooooo pretty.


----------



## CarolM

Was a quick catch up. But now it is time to go into the office and work. Not see you all later.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> This will clear things up
> 
> View attachment 266027



Oh! *That’s* what it is! I totally see it now. 
 [emoji23] [emoji85] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I bought a steamer to clean my grout and it’s back breaking!!
> I loved the flooring we chose at the time, but now I hate it! It’s never clean because it’s natural stone so there are pits everywhere!!
> I love the steamer though!!
> I need to try it in other parts of the house.



I guess heating is not such a big issue where you are. To me a stone floor sounds brr! cold. What about one of those robot vacuums?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> “*Super Bowl Update”*
> 
> Ok. This is about it for this “super bowl.” This piece of mahogany has been turned, stained, waxed and now buffed out. I placed it up on our hallway pedestal and took two pix, but wifey thinks we can place it better to capture “the look.”
> 
> So, in the interim, here are two quick pix.
> 
> View attachment 266037
> View attachment 266038



Very nice. I still see nuts and raisins in it, to go with a beverage of your choice. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> You are correct... I already did a mental checklist and could swing it pretty quick if I needed.... I’m trying to hold out until hubby gets tired of hearing me comment about it.. Our anniversary IS coming up [emoji6]



“What did your husband get you for your anniversary?” — “A new tort.” Awww! That’s love. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's all Greek to me!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> That blue is beautiful!!
> Here’s Gerald.
> View attachment 266094



How beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Was a quick catch up. But now it is time to go into the office and work. Not see you all later.



Have a lovely day, Carol! The last day of summer for you... [emoji33] Hope it wasn’t as hot and dry as last year...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Beautiful. I just want to know. Wasn't the middle of the wood a red color and the outside a white? It would have been nice to see the contrast between the two.




I think you are remembering the Cedar Tree log that I picked up and cut into logs to do something with. Yes, those have rather a red inside with pale outer edges.

This bowl was made from Mahogany that started like this



I have yet to make anything from the cedar logs


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 266096



Baaaaaaaad on you, no more moo’s today!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaaad on you, no more moo’s today!



Oh, you’ve made me feel very sheepish now.  I promise to be a lamb from now on.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you’ve made me feel very sheepish now.  I promise to be a lamb from now on.




Don’t be chickening out now. Not a peep.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good plan. It will be a gift which keeps on giving. [emoji3]



Yes! I ferreted George our of him for Valentine’s Day last year.. [emoji16] and he’s bitched about it ever since ! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends! 4th morning in a row back on the tread mill.. PROGRESS!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Yes! I ferreted George our of him for Valentine’s Day last year.. [emoji16] and he’s bitched about it ever since ! Lol



Now he’ll have to shell out on a gorgeous redfoot... Tell him the CDR approves [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266106



Unfortunately. Swimming today. Art tomorrow. Lesson at the Royal Danish Conservatory (very fancy) on Saturday. I WANT SUNDAY!!! [emoji24]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! 4th morning in a row back on the tread mill.. PROGRESS!



Good job.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Unfortunately. Swimming today. Art tomorrow. Lesson at the Royal Danish Conservatory (very fancy) on Saturday. I WANT SUNDAY!!! [emoji24]



That actually sounds like a very interesting lesson.... I’d like to swap agendas with you


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> I guess heating is not such a big issue where you are. To me a stone floor sounds brr! cold. What about one of those robot vacuums?



I love my robot vacuum but it doesn’t clean grout.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! 4th morning in a row back on the tread mill.. PROGRESS!



Way to go!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think you are remembering the Cedar Tree log that I picked up and cut into logs to do something with. Yes, those have rather a red inside with pale outer edges.
> 
> This bowl was made from Mahogany that started like this
> View attachment 266104
> 
> 
> I have yet to make anything from the cedar logs
> View attachment 266105


Aahh. Yes Seems I was confused. It is still a gorgeous bowl and I can see a nice green salad in it. In fact all it needs now are the salad spoons. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes! I ferreted George our of him for Valentine’s Day last year.. [emoji16] and he’s bitched about it ever since ! Lol


Whahaha. But that is what makes you, you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends! 4th morning in a row back on the tread mill.. PROGRESS!


Much better than me. I better get my butt into gear. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266106


Aaaahhhhhhhh.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I love my robot vacuum but it doesn’t clean grout.


I want a robot vacuum.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Aahh. Yes Seems I was confused. It is still a gorgeous bowl and I can see a nice green salad in it. In fact all it needs now are the salad spoons. [emoji23]



We need @JoesMum ’s daughter for some wooden spoons.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Much better than me. I better get my butt into gear. [emoji6]



And no bacon buttys either....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weather Report

Sunny and windy and getting colder. AND, calling for 3-5 inches of snow tomorrow. Just as Spring springs into gear.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> That blue is beautiful!!
> Here’s Gerald.
> View attachment 266094


Gerald is such a beautiful betta!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I want a robot vacuum.


Some days I think it would be nice have a robot vacuum... and then I realize that it would probably grind to a halt within minutes... either due to the never-ending volume of cat hair, or the massive weight of cats trying to ride on top of it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I could only imagine how a sulcata might react to something like a robot vacuum...


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Me too [emoji851]
> Give Lola a shell rub for me [emoji173]️[emoji217]


I did and he said 'Thanks I enjoyed that!'


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> That blue is beautiful!!
> Here’s Gerald.
> View attachment 266094


Wow he's spectacular too!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Bacon butty?


...a bacon sandwich or roll....very tasty with some HP sauce on!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We need @JoesMum ’s daughter for some wooden spoons.....


I think it's her niece that carves the spoons, I'm sure she'd be happy to make some matching spoons for you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snowfall predicted for tomorrow, so I’m queing up some indoor projects for tomorrow. Finishing up the glue block piece of scrap wood that gets mounted to the lathe and also super glued to the new “bowl2be”. By using a piece of sacrificial scrap wood, one is able to keep more of the exotic mahogany as the bowl, not on the floor in shavings.

Picked up a few maintenance pieces for the shredder. Heck, since it’s in our garage I’ll change out the oil, put in a new air filter, air in the tires/tyres, etc.

But, since the sun is shining brightly, I’ll zip out and do some raking or pruning.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowfall predicted for tomorrow, so I’m queing up some indoor projects for tomorrow. Finishing up the glue block piece of scrap wood that gets mounted to the lathe and also super glued to the new “bowl2be”. By using a piece of sacrificial scrap wood, one is able to keep more of the exotic mahogany as the bowl, not on the floor in shavings.
> 
> Picked up a few maintenance pieces for the shredder. Heck, since it’s in our garage I’ll change out the oil, put in a new air filter, air in the tires/tyres, etc.
> 
> But, since the sun is shining brightly, I’ll zip out and do some raking or pruning.



Busy busy!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Oh, you’ve made me feel very sheepish now.  I promise to be a lamb from now on.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266106



So true [emoji38]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Good job.



YAY!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowfall predicted for tomorrow, so I’m queing up some indoor projects for tomorrow. Finishing up the glue block piece of scrap wood that gets mounted to the lathe and also super glued to the new “bowl2be”. By using a piece of sacrificial scrap wood, one is able to keep more of the exotic mahogany as the bowl, not on the floor in shavings.
> 
> Picked up a few maintenance pieces for the shredder. Heck, since it’s in our garage I’ll change out the oil, put in a new air filter, air in the tires/tyres, etc.
> 
> But, since the sun is shining brightly, I’ll zip out and do some raking or pruning.



Have fun [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> How beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## Momof4

You guys, I’m worried about Yvonne. Did I miss something?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> ...a bacon sandwich or roll....very tasty with some HP sauce on!



Really does sound amazing...I wonder if I’d get the same effect with turkey bacon??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Trust me they will blend in with the chickens and the geese and ducks.


I checked them out for the first time since 2005. The chimney swifts are endangered but as of 2013 or 2014, they are protected. I was really happy to see that. I've always thought, since I first came into contact with them, that they are a really important bird (Not just to the US) but to all of us. They do migrate to Peru and eat a gazillion flies every year. The more the merrier.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday
> View attachment 266156



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!! I’m sending that to my daughter!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> You guys, I’m worried about Yvonne. Did I miss something?



I have saw her on some other threads I believe?? I hope.....


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I checked them out for the first time since 2005. The chimney swifts are endangered but as of 2013 or 2014, they are protected. I was really happy to see that. I've always thought, since I first came into contact with them, that they are a really important bird (Not just to the US) but to all of us. They do migrate to Peru and eat a gazillion flies every year. The more the merrier.


That's good news! I'm really happy to hear that.
People don't realise that getting rid of one species just because they are a nuisance can impact on other species in all parts of the world.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> You guys, I’m worried about Yvonne. Did I miss something?


I have seen her on posts helping new members. That was so important to me when I first signed up. I didn't feel so alone anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

Made it back again.
Now I've had time on my hands and just had a really high premium renewal quote, I've been reading through my house building insurance documents which has me really worried.
I thought notifying them of a change in circumstances only meant 'personal' circumstances, but I've realised that I should have told them that a policy I was paying for my late Mum's house after her death was cancelled by the provider years ago because in spite of the policy being in my name (and executors) and ringing to tell them I had bought the house and wanted to cancel the buildings insurance and keep the contents, they failed to register the changes. I did contact them at the time and explain it was their mistake but they didn't respond. 
So now I'm in danger of having my current policy cancelled too.
What a mess and all because I was always too busy to read the policy properly.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I have seen her on posts helping new members. That was so important to me when I first signed up. I didn't feel so alone anymore.


She last posted about 11.15 yesterday on other threads, so hopefully all is well.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday
> View attachment 266156


Hehehe...I'll do it tomorrow. I promise.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> She last posted about 11.15 yesterday on other threads, so hopefully all is well.



Ok, that’s good news.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Made it back again.
> Now I've had time on my hands and just had a really high premium renewal quote, I've been reading through my house building insurance documents which has me really worried.
> I thought notifying them of a change in circumstances only meant 'personal' circumstances, but I've realised that I should have told them that a policy I was paying for my late Mum's house after her death was cancelled by the provider years ago because in spite of the policy being in my name (and executors) and ringing to tell them I had bought the house and wanted to cancel the buildings insurance and keep the contents, they failed to register the changes. I did contact them at the time and explain it was their mistake but they didn't respond.
> So now I'm in danger of having my current policy cancelled too.
> What a mess and all because I was always too busy to read the policy properly.


I hear you. I go through a bunch of those paperwork/computer nightmares too for my brother. I keep thinking "Too bad I don't make as much money as those secretarys doing a bad job!" But it's not always them. Sometimes it's computer crap. I wouldn't worry. Just continue to make your phone calls and etc...they probably owe you money. Try to eat good, sleep good and just get well. I'm still hoping and praying for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I hear you. I go through a bunch of those paperwork/computer nightmares too for my brother. I keep thinking "Too bad I don't make as much money as those secretarys doing a bad job!" But it's not always them. Sometimes it's computer crap. I wouldn't worry. Just continue to make your phone calls and etc...they probably owe you money. Try to eat good, sleep good and just get well. I'm still hoping and praying for you.


Thanks Cathie, I don't think my current insurers are going to be too happy with me and may cancel my policy but I'll have to confess!
In the UK when you apply for a new quote they ask you if you've ever had a policy cancelled and if 'yes' most companies won't touch you with a barge pole - regardless of the reason. I'm not looking forward to my phone call to them tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Made it back again.
> Now I've had time on my hands and just had a really high premium renewal quote, I've been reading through my house building insurance documents which has me really worried.
> I thought notifying them of a change in circumstances only meant 'personal' circumstances, but I've realised that I should have told them that a policy I was paying for my late Mum's house after her death was cancelled by the provider years ago because in spite of the policy being in my name (and executors) and ringing to tell them I had bought the house and wanted to cancel the buildings insurance and keep the contents, they failed to register the changes. I did contact them at the time and explain it was their mistake but they didn't respond.
> So now I'm in danger of having my current policy cancelled too.
> What a mess and all because I was always too busy to read the policy properly.



Oh no!!! Dealing with insurance is the worst on a normal basis.... and double that if there’s an issue... wish you’d catch a break Lyn!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! Dealing with insurance is the worst on a normal basis.... and double that if there’s an issue... wish you’d catch a break Lyn!!!


It's my own fault.
I am just hopeless at my own paperwork and finances - never seems to be enough hours in the day and I'm always putting things off.
I am hoping I can go and speak to someone face to face rather than over the phone.
I suppose they either cancel and cut off their premiums or they accept it was a mistake, put it down to my ignorance and raise my premiums even more!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, I don't think my current insurers are going to be too happy with me and may cancel my policy but I'll have to confess!
> In the UK when you apply for a new quote they ask you if you've ever had a policy cancelled and if 'yes' most companies won't touch you with a barge pole - regardless of the reason. I'm not looking forward to my phone call to them tomorrow.


Since you called in the first place..,possibilities...I managed to get refunds from years back and I ain't a secretary!!! I'm my brother's sister. I'm sure the UK keeps phone records. And besides that insurance companies aren't God. They try that in the US too.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Since you called in the first place..,possibilities...I managed to get refunds from years back and I ain't a secretary!!! I'm my brother's sister. I'm sure the UK keeps phone records. And besides that insurance companies aren't God. They try that in the US too.


yes I'm hoping that if I confess they'll realise I'm not a fraudster trying to pull the wool over their eyes!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> It's my own fault.
> I am just hopeless at my own paperwork and finances - never seems to be enough hours in the day and I'm always putting things off.
> I am hoping I can go and speak to someone face to face rather than over the phone.
> I suppose they either cancel and cut off their premiums or they accept it was a mistake, put it down to my ignorance and raise my premiums even more!


I much prefer being able to talk to someone face to face, vs. over the phone. Dumb smiles and looks of relief and gratitude just don't convey well on the phone. Besides, I like being able to show up with a stack of papers and being able to ask where would I find...?


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> You guys, I’m worried about Yvonne. Did I miss something?



She was online this morning.


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!! I’m sending that to my daughter!!



[emoji4][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I much prefer being able to talk to someone face to face, vs. over the phone. Dumb smiles and looks of relief and gratitude just don't convey well on the phone. Besides, I like being able to show up with a stack of papers and being able to ask where would I find...?


Me too - I will ring the branch office tomorrow and see if they have someone to deal with insurance or if it's online and phone.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Me too - I will ring the branch office tomorrow and see if they have someone to deal with insurance or if it's online and phone.


I'm notorious for showing up at a branch office (or bank, or whatever) and making THEIR people sit on the phone with THEIR call center. At least I have some to commiserate with while I wait!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm notorious for showing up at a branch office (or bank, or whatever) and making THEIR people sit on the phone with THEIR call center. At least I have some to commiserate with while I wait!


I can't deny this is my mistake, maybe I could plead insanity!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I can't deny this is my mistake, maybe I could plead insanity!


I wouldn't plead insanity exactly, maybe that it is/was a crazy time... which it had to be, if there was a death in the family.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> yes I'm hoping that if I confess they'll realise I'm not a fraudster trying to pull the wool over their eyes!


Hang in there. You've been a paying customer. That does count in the long run. One of the refunds I got for my brother involved all of the proper paperwork being filed on time but the computer took years to catch up. Just one hint though. Keep a notebook and document every phone call with time, date, and some content for awhile. It will help the people you talk with get to the truth. I'm sorry. I'm probably keeping your mind on this stupid stuff. In other words, you could have done all the right paperwork and still be going through this. I think you're like everyone else, busy working and paying bills etc. If that makes you guilty then I'm guilty too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We need @JoesMum ’s daughter for some wooden spoons.....


Good idea. @JoesMum we need some wooden spoons please.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And no bacon buttys either....


[emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Weather Report
> 
> Sunny and windy and getting colder. AND, calling for 3-5 inches of snow tomorrow. Just as Spring springs into gear.


Oh dear. We had a sprinkling of rain last night and today has started off being overcast.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some days I think it would be nice have a robot vacuum... and then I realize that it would probably grind to a halt within minutes... either due to the never-ending volume of cat hair, or the massive weight of cats trying to ride on top of it.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I would probably have the same problem with all the hair floating around in my house. Cat, dogs and mine.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowfall predicted for tomorrow, so I’m queing up some indoor projects for tomorrow. Finishing up the glue block piece of scrap wood that gets mounted to the lathe and also super glued to the new “bowl2be”. By using a piece of sacrificial scrap wood, one is able to keep more of the exotic mahogany as the bowl, not on the floor in shavings.
> 
> Picked up a few maintenance pieces for the shredder. Heck, since it’s in our garage I’ll change out the oil, put in a new air filter, air in the tires/tyres, etc.
> 
> But, since the sun is shining brightly, I’ll zip out and do some raking or pruning.


You sure are a busy bee. You definitely don't have idle hands.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Busy busy!!


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> So true [emoji38]


It has ARRIVED!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You guys, I’m worried about Yvonne. Did I miss something?


@Yvonne G. Say a word to let us know that you are okay please. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I checked them out for the first time since 2005. The chimney swifts are endangered but as of 2013 or 2014, they are protected. I was really happy to see that. I've always thought, since I first came into contact with them, that they are a really important bird (Not just to the US) but to all of us. They do migrate to Peru and eat a gazillion flies every year. The more the merrier.


If they eat flies I would say they are extremely important.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Made it back again.
> Now I've had time on my hands and just had a really high premium renewal quote, I've been reading through my house building insurance documents which has me really worried.
> I thought notifying them of a change in circumstances only meant 'personal' circumstances, but I've realised that I should have told them that a policy I was paying for my late Mum's house after her death was cancelled by the provider years ago because in spite of the policy being in my name (and executors) and ringing to tell them I had bought the house and wanted to cancel the buildings insurance and keep the contents, they failed to register the changes. I did contact them at the time and explain it was their mistake but they didn't respond.
> So now I'm in danger of having my current policy cancelled too.
> What a mess and all because I was always too busy to read the policy properly.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, I don't think my current insurers are going to be too happy with me and may cancel my policy but I'll have to confess!
> In the UK when you apply for a new quote they ask you if you've ever had a policy cancelled and if 'yes' most companies won't touch you with a barge pole - regardless of the reason. I'm not looking forward to my phone call to them tomorrow.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.
Happy Friday. I have a busy one today and today I am seeing a new doctor which the osteopath recommended. He (the new one) does acupuncture and chinese medicine. So we will see if he can get my arm to heal. Although I am not looking forward to the needles. [emoji382]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday
> View attachment 266156



On the subject...


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> You guys, I’m worried about Yvonne. Did I miss something?



I’m thinking of her too. @Yvonne G 
And @JoesMum
And @Bee62


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Made it back again.
> Now I've had time on my hands and just had a really high premium renewal quote, I've been reading through my house building insurance documents which has me really worried.
> I thought notifying them of a change in circumstances only meant 'personal' circumstances, but I've realised that I should have told them that a policy I was paying for my late Mum's house after her death was cancelled by the provider years ago because in spite of the policy being in my name (and executors) and ringing to tell them I had bought the house and wanted to cancel the buildings insurance and keep the contents, they failed to register the changes. I did contact them at the time and explain it was their mistake but they didn't respond.
> So now I'm in danger of having my current policy cancelled too.
> What a mess and all because I was always too busy to read the policy properly.



What a headache!  Hope all turns out well...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I can't deny this is my mistake, maybe I could plead insanity!



Wibble!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Happy Friday. I have a busy one today and today I am seeing a new doctor which the osteopath recommended. He (the new one) does acupuncture and chinese medicine. So we will see if he can get my arm to heal. Although I am not looking forward to the needles. [emoji382]



Good luck, Carol! Hope it won’t be unpleasant. [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> On the subject...
> View attachment 266205
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> On the subject...
> View attachment 266205
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]


Laundry is like dishes.....a never ending story!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Wibble!


I haven't seen that word since @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Happy Friday. I have a busy one today and today I am seeing a new doctor which the osteopath recommended. He (the new one) does acupuncture and chinese medicine. So we will see if he can get my arm to heal. Although I am not looking forward to the needles. [emoji382]



It doesn’t sound fun but Maybe / hopefully it turns out to be a wonderful thing!! Holding thumbs as you say [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> On the subject...
> View attachment 266205
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



Daughter gets this one too... she’s horrible about laundry and it always looks like there is a mountain in there!!!! I REFUSE to do it for her anymore! It’s an ongoing battle for her life!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Friday!!!


----------



## CarolM

I wanted some entertainment for lunch but not much going on here. Oh well, I will just have to take a nap!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Happy Friday. I have a busy one today and today I am seeing a new doctor which the osteopath recommended. He (the new one) does acupuncture and chinese medicine. So we will see if he can get my arm to heal. Although I am not looking forward to the needles. [emoji382]



We can all take a few jabs at you once back, with some continued needling if required. Good luck Thi Chi


----------



## Bee62

Good morning friends. Happy Friday. This is nearly the same like "Happy torting".






I am shivering with my friends in America. In Germany we have spring ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Temps are round about 59 F. Great sunny days. I sat in the sun catching every sun ray I can get.
Today it is a little bit colder with some rain showers but is is okay. No snow and coldness in Germany.
My animals are all well. They do:




Me too. Meow, meow.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday

As forecast, a cold rain moved in overnight followed by a cold, slushy 1-3 inches of snow. Just a reminder to not look at the calendar for the arrival of Spring. Looks more like Mr Winter than Ms Springtime. Birds are happy, feeders are (for now) full of cracked corn, sunflower seed and millet. Keeps large and small birdies happy. Toss in handfuls of raw peanuts and some suet cakes and we have ourselves a smorgasborg.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> As forecast, a cold rain moved in overnight followed by a cold, slushy 1-3 inches of snow. Just a reminder to not look at the calendar for the arrival of Spring. Looks more like Mr Winter than Ms Springtime. Birds are happy, feeders are (for now) full of cracked corn, sunflower seed and millet. Keeps large and small birdies happy. Toss in handfuls of raw peanuts and some suet cakes and we have ourselves a smorgasborg.


Poor you, because of the snow and the cold weather. In Germany it looks like spring is here. The cranes are back. The first of them came 3 weeks ago. These birds always carry the spring in their "baggage".


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We can all take a few jabs at you once back, with some continued needling if required. Good luck Thi Chi


Ha ha Ha. No thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning friends. Happy Friday. This is nearly the same like "Happy torting".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shivering with my friends in America. In Germany we have spring ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Temps are round about 59 F. Great sunny days. I sat in the sun catching every sun ray I can get.
> Today it is a little bit colder with some rain showers but is is okay. No snow and coldness in Germany.
> My animals are all well. They do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Meow, meow.....


So nice to see you Sabine. Glad the sun is shining and that all the animals are happy. Give them all a love from your roommates in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 266209
> View attachment 266209
> View attachment 266209
> View attachment 266209


Yes completely. Sjoe glad the work week is almost over. I have literally 19minutes to go, then it is weekend baby!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> “*Super Bowl Update”*
> 
> Ok. This is about it for this “super bowl.” This piece of mahogany has been turned, stained, waxed and now buffed out. I placed it up on our hallway pedestal and took two pix, but wifey thinks we can place it better to capture “the look.”
> 
> So, in the interim, here are two quick pix.
> 
> View attachment 266037
> View attachment 266038


That came out beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Happy Friday. I have a busy one today and today I am seeing a new doctor which the osteopath recommended. He (the new one) does acupuncture and chinese medicine. So we will see if he can get my arm to heal. Although I am not looking forward to the needles. [emoji382]


Well you can't say it's a pointless exercise!
I am having to inject myself in the stomach every evening with Fragmin an anti clotting jab while my plaster cast is on.
I'm feeling a bit like a pincushion as I am a bit ham fisted with syringes and my poor tum is various shades of bruise!
Good luck with the treatment though I hope it works for you. They'll be very gentle and professional!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’m thinking of her too. @Yvonne G
> And @JoesMum
> And @Bee62


Bee has been posting on other threads too so she's around and about.
Still a shame Linda isn't well enough to pop in, but it's best she uses her energy to get over this illness.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> Happy Friday. I have a busy one today and today I am seeing a new doctor which the osteopath recommended. He (the new one) does acupuncture and chinese medicine. So we will see if he can get my arm to heal. Although I am not looking forward to the needles. [emoji382]



Carol!! It’s not bad at all! I promise!! 
I hate needles and have fainted during blood draws!! 
I did acupuncture and it was fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> What a headache!  Hope all turns out well...


Yes it did. I didn't have to tell the insurance company I was with for years because I found another well known provider whose premium was a third of their quote for better cover, and when I explained why my policy from way back was cancelled they said that it wasn't a problem as it wasn't a serious offence.
So I just cancelled my old provider and saved myself the grovel!
I hardly slept last night worrying about it but am much happier now.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I wanted some entertainment for lunch but not much going on here. Oh well, I will just have to take a nap!!
> 
> View attachment 266206
> 
> View attachment 266207
> 
> View attachment 266208


That has me yawning!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good morning friends. Happy Friday. This is nearly the same like "Happy torting".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shivering with my friends in America. In Germany we have spring ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Temps are round about 59 F. Great sunny days. I sat in the sun catching every sun ray I can get.
> Today it is a little bit colder with some rain showers but is is okay. No snow and coldness in Germany.
> My animals are all well. They do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Meow, meow.....


Hi Bee good to see you.
Your weather sounds just like ours at the moment.
I don't mind the spring sun - it's when temps are high in the summer I start to wilt.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
As you may have already read I am a happier bunny today.
Hope everyone here is well and gearing up for the weekend - or down if you plan to relax!
Whatever you do - have a good Friday, Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Well you can't say it's a pointless exercise!
> I am having to inject myself in the stomach every evening with Fragmin an anti clotting jab while my plaster cast is on.
> I'm feeling a bit like a pincushion as I am a bit ham fisted with syringes and my poor tum is various shades of bruise!
> Good luck with the treatment though I hope it works for you. They'll be very gentle and professional!



Oh Lyn, you are so brave!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I wanted some entertainment for lunch but not much going on here. Oh well, I will just have to take a nap!!
> 
> View attachment 266206
> 
> View attachment 266207
> 
> View attachment 266208



That 2nd pic is hilarious!!

Many big companies now have napping areas and I guess it improves productivity.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> It's my own fault.
> I am just hopeless at my own paperwork and finances - never seems to be enough hours in the day and I'm always putting things off.
> I am hoping I can go and speak to someone face to face rather than over the phone.
> I suppose they either cancel and cut off their premiums or they accept it was a mistake, put it down to my ignorance and raise my premiums even more!



Good luck! I hope everything gets sorted for you!!


----------



## Momof4

Since I’ve been searching YouTube for my Betta this YouTube video popped up and it’s pretty amazing!
I actually kinda sorta teared up from the beauty!
It’s the largest aquascape aquarium in Lisben, Portugal. It’s just a beautiful underwater forest.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good luck! I hope everything gets sorted for you!!


All good now thanks Kathy, I can relax again now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I’m thinking of her too. @Yvonne G
> And @JoesMum
> And @Bee62


Aw gee. . . so sorry not to have let you know I'm ok. My tortoise partner brought a germ with him when he came here last week end and I've been pretty sick. I haven't had a cold or flu for years, but this one really knocked me for a loop. I couldn't even go out and turn on the tortoises' lights. I'm still not back to normal, but at least I'm dressed and am able to go outside and take care of the animals. I didn't go shopping on Thursday, so I have to go today to buy tortoise food. I started taking antihistamine at the first sign of a tickly nose (my precursor to getting a cold), so it wasn't as bad as it might have been, but I was sure my eyes were going to explode! They hurt SO BAD!! But I'm on the mend. . . thanks for thinking about me.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Since I’ve been searching YouTube for my Betta this YouTube video popped up and it’s pretty amazing!
> I actually kinda sorta teared up from the beauty!
> It’s the largest aquascape aquarium in Lisben, Portugal. It’s just a beautiful underwater forest.


Lovely place.
Have you seen the Pope's Eye live webcam . If you google it you'll get great live pics from under the sea around Melbourne.
Only runs during their day time though (bit of a daft thing to say really cause you wouldn't see anything at night! )
Lots of beautiful fish and rays, I find it quite relaxing to watch.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Aw gee. . . so sorry not to have let you know I'm ok. My tortoise partner brought a germ with him when he came here last week end and I've been pretty sick. I haven't had a cold or flu for years, but this one really knocked me for a loop. I couldn't even go out and turn on the tortoises' lights. I'm still not back to normal, but at least I'm dressed and am able to go outside and take care of the animals. I didn't go shopping on Thursday, so I have to go today to buy tortoise food. I started taking antihistamine at the first sign of a tickly nose (my precursor to getting a cold), so it wasn't as bad as it might have been, but I was sure my eyes were going to explode! They hurt SO BAD!! But I'm on the mend. . . thanks for thinking about me.


Glad you're feeling better Yvonne but don't overdo things and try to take it easy .


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> As you may have already read I am a happier bunny today.
> Hope everyone here is well and gearing up for the weekend - or down if you plan to relax!
> Whatever you do - have a good Friday, Saturday and Sunday!


I have a trip coming Saturday, going to pick up one more tortoise, in Kentucky, 6 hours one way. Guess I am just glutten for torts. After this one, I hope to not get any more except for the rescue.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> Since I’ve been searching YouTube for my Betta this YouTube video popped up and it’s pretty amazing!
> I actually kinda sorta teared up from the beauty!
> It’s the largest aquascape aquarium in Lisben, Portugal. It’s just a beautiful underwater forest.


I could sit there for hours watching and looking at all the different things in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Glad you're feeling better Yvonne but don't overdo things and try to take it easy .


I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So nice to see you Sabine. Glad the sun is shining and that all the animals are happy. Give them all a love from your roommates in the CDR.


Thank you Carol. I will do.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bee good to see you.
> Your weather sounds just like ours at the moment.
> I don't mind the spring sun - it's when temps are high in the summer I start to wilt.


Hello Lyn. Good to see you too. I hope you are soon feeling better. In spring and warm weather every thing will be better I think.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Since I’ve been searching YouTube for my Betta this YouTube video popped up and it’s pretty amazing!
> I actually kinda sorta teared up from the beauty!
> It’s the largest aquascape aquarium in Lisben, Portugal. It’s just a beautiful underwater forest.


What a beautiful place. Water is always fascinating me too. An aquarium with plants and fish are a living picture for me and by watching it I can relax.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Aw gee. . . so sorry not to have let you know I'm ok. My tortoise partner brought a germ with him when he came here last week end and I've been pretty sick. I haven't had a cold or flu for years, but this one really knocked me for a loop. I couldn't even go out and turn on the tortoises' lights. I'm still not back to normal, but at least I'm dressed and am able to go outside and take care of the animals. I didn't go shopping on Thursday, so I have to go today to buy tortoise food. I started taking antihistamine at the first sign of a tickly nose (my precursor to getting a cold), so it wasn't as bad as it might have been, but I was sure my eyes were going to explode! They hurt SO BAD!! But I'm on the mend. . . thanks for thinking about me.


I am wishing all the best for you. Get well soon, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.


Chicken soup is the best against a cold or a flu.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.



I was so worried about you!
Glad you’re on the mend!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Poor you, because of the snow and the cold weather. In Germany it looks like spring is here. The cranes are back. The first of them came 3 weeks ago. These birds always carry the spring in their "baggage".


In Ohio, the weather can't make up it's mind. One day it feels like spring and the next we have snow. My little guy was telling me It's spring about 2 weeks ago...he's begging to go outside. You aught to see his little puppy tortoise eyes.


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have a trip coming Saturday, going to pick up one more tortoise, in Kentucky, 6 hours one way. Guess I am just glutten for torts. After this one, I hope to not get any more except for the rescue.


That's a long trip, that would be the same as me driving from home to Carlisle in the North of England.
Have a safe journey!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.


Wrap up warm, enjoy the soup and put your feet up.
Can you take paracetamol? They may be kinder on your stomach.
Soup and snoozes the best thing for colds.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn. Good to see you too. I hope you are soon feeling better. In spring and warm weather every thing will be better I think.


Thanks Bee.
I hope I am back on my 2 feet so I can gambol about like a spring lamb!
(maybe that's a bit ambitious so I'll settle for a walk!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from Lidl, they still have those small portable greenhouse “tents” for sale. Almost 6 feet long, 3 feet wide, and 2 feet or more high. Perfect for a nice hot humid enclosure... wouldnt take much.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.


That crud sure has gone around the cdr!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> That's a long trip, that would be the same as me driving from home to Carlisle in the North of England.
> Have a safe journey!


Yes, been working on this one for several months.


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Yes, been working on this one for several months.


I don't mind long journeys as long as I have the radio and my favourite music with me....and no hold ups of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Why is it that the tv remote is always on the opposite side of the room to me?
I'm going to have to wear it around my neck!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Yes it did. I didn't have to tell the insurance company I was with for years because I found another well known provider whose premium was a third of their quote for better cover, and when I explained why my policy from way back was cancelled they said that it wasn't a problem as it wasn't a serious offence.
> So I just cancelled my old provider and saved myself the grovel!
> I hardly slept last night worrying about it but am much happier now.


Whoohoo! YAY!!!!! Happy dance! 
Well...when you're back on your feet...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Why is it that the tv remote is always on the opposite side of the room to me?
> I'm going to have to wear it around my neck!



A good piece of velcro...keep it attached to your hip.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Whoohoo! YAY!!!!! Happy dance!
> Well...when you're back on your feet...


I had a happy hop!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Since I’ve been searching YouTube for my Betta this YouTube video popped up and it’s pretty amazing!
> I actually kinda sorta teared up from the beauty!
> It’s the largest aquascape aquarium in Lisben, Portugal. It’s just a beautiful underwater forest.


It's a beautiful underwater forest, but it sure couldn't go in a turtle tank. It would be a disaster if my tiny two-turtle demolition crew got anywhere near that landscaping!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A good piece of velcro...keep it attached to your hip.


Good idea - I have some of that here.
Need to replace the velcro on my knee pads first but I'm sure there'll be plenty left.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I promise not to bore you all with too many bowl updates. Started to get this one ready this morning.

It will be close to what the last one was 8x8x4 inches deep. Mahogany with a light American Chestnut stain.

I’m tuning up my bandsaw, so I’m cutting the corners off with a good old manual handsaw.


----------



## Lyn W

Wifey will be bowled over!


----------



## Lyn W

Must go and use the popty ping so I'll see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've just spoken to Eva
@Pearly at great length. And she's asked me to tell everyone here that she will be back as soon as time permits.
She is having some family and health issues. 
Let's all wish her well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I set up my mini camera on 1 second time lapse in front of the bird feeder. Got a million good photos, but here’s one quick one of two Blue Jays. Two bullys fighting for food!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> I promise not to bore you all with too many bowl updates. Started to get this one ready this morning.
> 
> It will be close to what the last one was 8x8x4 inches deep. Mahogany with a light American Chestnut stain.
> 
> I’m tuning up my bandsaw, so I’m cutting the corners off with a good old manual handsaw.
> 
> View attachment 266228



I can already visualize a colorful salad in that bowl!!


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good idea. @JoesMum we need some wooden spoons please.



I would love some wooden spoons too [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> On the subject...
> View attachment 266205
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



That’s good [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just spoken to Eva
> @Pearly at great length. And she's asked me to tell everyone here that she will be back as soon as time permits.
> She is having some family and health issues.
> Let's all wish her well.



Thanks for the update!

Hope to see you soon Eva!!
Praying for you & your family.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cheryl Hills said:


> That came out beautiful.



Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

Not a great pic but I caught my little man basking!! 
He always dashes off when he sees me. 
We’ve had him about 14yrs.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.



Feel better my friend [emoji847]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> I promise not to bore you all with too many bowl updates. Started to get this one ready this morning.
> 
> It will be close to what the last one was 8x8x4 inches deep. Mahogany with a light American Chestnut stain.
> 
> I’m tuning up my bandsaw, so I’m cutting the corners off with a good old manual handsaw.
> 
> View attachment 266228



I think it’s wonderful [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday [emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Not a great pic but I caught my little man basking!!
> He always dashes off when he sees me.
> We’ve had him about 14yrs.
> View attachment 266245



Your little pond is really looking great. Any plants growing, like lotus or lily pads?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Not a great pic but I caught my little man basking!!
> He always dashes off when he sees me.
> We’ve had him about 14yrs.
> View attachment 266245


Handsome turtle! I've come to realize that if I see Bold basking and he DOESN'T jump into the water... It's probably because he/she had fallen asleep!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well you can't say it's a pointless exercise!
> I am having to inject myself in the stomach every evening with Fragmin an anti clotting jab while my plaster cast is on.
> I'm feeling a bit like a pincushion as I am a bit ham fisted with syringes and my poor tum is various shades of bruise!
> Good luck with the treatment though I hope it works for you. They'll be very gentle and professional!


Yes he was thank you. Ouch it is not nice to have to inject yourself. Stephen complains about it all the time.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Carol!! It’s not bad at all! I promise!!
> I hate needles and have fainted during blood draws!!
> I did acupuncture and it was fine.


I have done it before and no it is not so bad. Just the memories of how my muscle or should I say Qi points released/reacted was not always pleasant. But this time was not so bad.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes it did. I didn't have to tell the insurance company I was with for years because I found another well known provider whose premium was a third of their quote for better cover, and when I explained why my policy from way back was cancelled they said that it wasn't a problem as it wasn't a serious offence.
> So I just cancelled my old provider and saved myself the grovel!
> I hardly slept last night worrying about it but am much happier now.


Thank goodness that worked out well for you. Worrying about things causes more stress than the event itself.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That has me yawning!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> As you may have already read I am a happier bunny today.
> Hope everyone here is well and gearing up for the weekend - or down if you plan to relax!
> Whatever you do - have a good Friday, Saturday and Sunday!


You too Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That 2nd pic is hilarious!!
> 
> Many big companies now have napping areas and I guess it improves productivity.


I wish mine did. It would be much more comfortable than the floor or chair for that matter.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Since I’ve been searching YouTube for my Betta this YouTube video popped up and it’s pretty amazing!
> I actually kinda sorta teared up from the beauty!
> It’s the largest aquascape aquarium in Lisben, Portugal. It’s just a beautiful underwater forest.


I wonder how they keep it so pristine and well manicured?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Aw gee. . . so sorry not to have let you know I'm ok. My tortoise partner brought a germ with him when he came here last week end and I've been pretty sick. I haven't had a cold or flu for years, but this one really knocked me for a loop. I couldn't even go out and turn on the tortoises' lights. I'm still not back to normal, but at least I'm dressed and am able to go outside and take care of the animals. I didn't go shopping on Thursday, so I have to go today to buy tortoise food. I started taking antihistamine at the first sign of a tickly nose (my precursor to getting a cold), so it wasn't as bad as it might have been, but I was sure my eyes were going to explode! They hurt SO BAD!! But I'm on the mend. . . thanks for thinking about me.


So glad you are on the mend. Take care and rest as much as you can.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely place.
> Have you seen the Pope's Eye live webcam . If you google it you'll get great live pics from under the sea around Melbourne.
> Only runs during their day time though (bit of a daft thing to say really cause you wouldn't see anything at night! )
> Lots of beautiful fish and rays, I find it quite relaxing to watch.


That was awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have a trip coming Saturday, going to pick up one more tortoise, in Kentucky, 6 hours one way. Guess I am just glutten for torts. After this one, I hope to not get any more except for the rescue.


Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.


Be careful. Big electronic hug.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I wonder how they keep it so pristine and well manicured?


Well, they probably didn't hire my in-house, in-tank landscaping crew...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I promise not to bore you all with too many bowl updates. Started to get this one ready this morning.
> 
> It will be close to what the last one was 8x8x4 inches deep. Mahogany with a light American Chestnut stain.
> 
> I’m tuning up my bandsaw, so I’m cutting the corners off with a good old manual handsaw.
> 
> View attachment 266228


Can't wait.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just spoken to Eva
> @Pearly at great length. And she's asked me to tell everyone here that she will be back as soon as time permits.
> She is having some family and health issues.
> Let's all wish her well.


Best wishes @Pearly. I hope you manage to get it sorted as soon as possible.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Not a great pic but I caught my little man basking!!
> He always dashes off when he sees me.
> We’ve had him about 14yrs.
> View attachment 266245


Perfect. He looks very happy.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, they probably didn't hire my in-house, in-tank landscaping crew...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good morning friends. Happy Friday. This is nearly the same like "Happy torting".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shivering with my friends in America. In Germany we have spring ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Temps are round about 59 F. Great sunny days. I sat in the sun catching every sun ray I can get.
> Today it is a little bit colder with some rain showers but is is okay. No snow and coldness in Germany.
> My animals are all well. They do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Meow, meow.....



So good to see you in here... you’ve been missed Sabine... there is a touch of spring here.. but after tomorrow we are in for a week of freeze... I just wish it would be over already!!! I’m a warm weather breed myself!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> So good to see you in here... you’ve been missed Sabine... there is a touch of spring here.. but after tomorrow we are in for a week of freeze... I just wish it would be over already!!! I’m a warm weather breed myself!


Hi Heather ! Missed you all too.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from Lidl, they still have those small portable greenhouse “tents” for sale. Almost 6 feet long, 3 feet wide, and 2 feet or more high. Perfect for a nice hot humid enclosure... wouldnt take much.



I looked these up online . My son and I faced timed hubby today and son told him again how much HE wanted that red foot tortoise) LOL 
ITS AN AMBUSH!!


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just spoken to Eva
> @Pearly at great length. And she's asked me to tell everyone here that she will be back as soon as time permits.
> She is having some family and health issues.
> Let's all wish her well.



Praying for you Eva
@Pearly


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Not a great pic but I caught my little man basking!!
> He always dashes off when he sees me.
> We’ve had him about 14yrs.
> View attachment 266245



Really Nice!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few birdies from today


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just spoken to Eva
> @Pearly at great length. And she's asked me to tell everyone here that she will be back as soon as time permits.
> She is having some family and health issues.
> Let's all wish her well.


@Pearly
Get well soon Eva I'm thinking of you and your family and hope to see you soon.
Take care


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I set up my mini camera on 1 second time lapse in front of the bird feeder. Got a million good photos, but here’s one quick one of two Blue Jays. Two bullys fighting for food!
> 
> View attachment 266230
> 
> 
> View attachment 266231


Are Jays the same family as magpies?
They really are bullies!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Not a great pic but I caught my little man basking!!
> He always dashes off when he sees me.
> We’ve had him about 14yrs.
> View attachment 266245


He's loving that sunny spot!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yes he was thank you. Ouch it is not nice to have to inject yourself. Stephen complains about it all the time.


Thankfully I won't have to do it long term, I don't mind injecting myself but would hate to have to do it to other people.
I wouldn't be a good nurse.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Your little pond is really looking great. Any plants growing, like lotus or lily pads?



Thanks!
I only have two ugly water lettuce. My nursery will get more pond plants in the spring.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266267



Love it!!
After soccer tonight, I’ll join you!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That was awesome.


I love watching the fish and there's one victorian scalyfin who is a real character.
He has made his home near the camera so he's frequently on the screen.
I call it the Vic Scalyfin Show


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I looked these up online . My son and I faced timed hubby today and son told him again how much HE wanted that red foot tortoise) LOL
> ITS AN AMBUSH!!


I like it!


----------



## Lyn W

I am off to bed and should sleep much better tonight.
I'm just glad I don't have to get up in the morning at the moment.
I could get used to that!!
Anyway forgot to wish everyone 'Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus.' 
Happy St David's Day!
I didn't get to wear a daffodil today but never mind they look better in the garden anyway.
So Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, last one. Some more Blue Jays having lunch


----------



## EllieMay

Picked these up at Canton trade days today. They are huge. $67 for both


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266273
> View attachment 266274
> 
> Picked these up at Canton trade days today. They are huge. $67 for both



Love [emoji173]️ 
Them


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world. 

We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend 

Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday 



> Hello mrs linda mum? Just a wee check in to say i start a new full time job on monday and am rather proud of myself for it heehee.job for life with lots of perks including life and health cover,.. Lots of strings pulled, but im that good i made it happen and headhunted (smug face)! will be back online soon i hope. Hope you are well and hope to talk soon x



I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world.
> 
> We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend
> 
> Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x




Glad to see you back on line, hopefully a bit more healthy, wealthy and wize. Enjoy the weekend trip up North. Hopefully far enough for dry stone wall gazing, if not, maybe some wee young Spring lambs. Enjoy


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Birdies say good morning and happy Saturday


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266273
> View attachment 266274
> 
> Picked these up at Canton trade days today. They are huge. $67 for both


I love those!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world.
> 
> We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend
> 
> Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x


Welcome back Linda and so pleased you are feeling better.
Great news about John I hope everything works out for him. Does he still have Fido?
Please give him my love and best wishes if you speak to him again, and say hello to Adam,
Have a good trip to your Mums and take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone, 
Hope everyone's Saturday is just what you want it to be.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world.
> 
> We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend
> 
> Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x



What a wonderful post to wake up to! Good news is the best. So glad your on the mend and others are having good fortune as well. Enjoy your visit today and safe travels!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266273
> View attachment 266274
> 
> Picked these up at Canton trade days today. They are huge. $67 for both


That first one is just ASKING for some succulents!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Plenty of thunder (& lightning) and heavy rains going on outside right now. Who sent the severe weather?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm not sure if the cats are complaining about the weather or that I haven't turned the light for the mud turtle tank on yet. I unplugged the submerged heater and the filter when the thunder got louder and the lightning got closer... Just in case.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Momof4 said:


> Carol!! It’s not bad at all! I promise!!
> I hate needles and have fainted during blood draws!!
> I did acupuncture and it was fine.


My buddies sister does accupunture and cupping. I have used both after serious muscle strains/injuries and come back quicker when combined with physical therapy. I have even had the electro therapy accupunture where they attached the leads to set needles in connecting pathways- imagine the TENS on in the muscle not over. Not for the faint of heart, but awesome for seriously damaged or scared muscles tissue like in my left ankle. Take deep breaths and think of how much better you will feel.


----------



## Momof4

Rain rain go away!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for sharing John's good news, Linda!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> A few birdies from today
> 
> View attachment 266266


Your birdies look nice and so colorful.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather ! Missed you all too.



You need to hang out here more!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266273
> View attachment 266274
> 
> Picked these up at Canton trade days today. They are huge. $67 for both



Cute!!
I agree, succulents would look cool in the one!!

I hope your husband doesn’t think those replace that redfoot!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world.
> 
> We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend
> 
> Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x



Good news!!
I hope he makes it back around to us!!
He was so fun!! 
@johnandjade


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> You need to hang out here more!!


Maybe but my time is short with so much pets....


----------



## Yvonne G

This morning when I woke up my throat hurt so bad I couldn't swallow. So I made myself a cup of tea (I'm normally not a tea drinker) and added some honey. It didn't taste half bad, but I did put a bit too much honey in it. It started to gag me about halfway through. But my throat feels much better.

It's raining today, but I feel good enough to go out and tend the tortoises and cats.

Later. . .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This morning when I woke up my throat hurt so bad I couldn't swallow. So I made myself a cup of tea (I'm normally not a tea drinker) and added some honey. It didn't taste half bad, but I did put a bit too much honey in it. It started to gag me about halfway through. But my throat feels much better.
> 
> It's raining today, but I feel good enough to go out and tend the tortoises and cats.
> 
> Later. . .



Do you think it could be strep?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Do you think it could be strep?


Nah. Just a plain old ordinary cold.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> That first one is just ASKING for some succulents!



I have some cactus in mind that I’m going to transplant to fill it


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> This morning when I woke up my throat hurt so bad I couldn't swallow. So I made myself a cup of tea (I'm normally not a tea drinker) and added some honey. It didn't taste half bad, but I did put a bit too much honey in it. It started to gag me about halfway through. But my throat feels much better.
> 
> It's raining today, but I feel good enough to go out and tend the tortoises and cats.
> 
> Later. . .



I hate that!!! Better get you some meds though till it runs its course:-(


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Nah. Just a plain old ordinary cold.


If you can get soluble paracetamol, or something like Lemsip, dissolve some and gargle before swallowing, -that's good for sore throats, or just warm salty water, (but obviously spit that out)
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> If you can get soluble paracetamol, or something like Lemsip, dissolve some and gargle before swallowing, -that's good for sore throats, or just warm salty water, (but obviously spit that out)
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you. I feel pretty good, a little achy and run down, but I don't feel sick at all. I'll probably be back up and running on all 3 cylinders tomorrow! I'll take a couple more aspirin after I've put some food into my stomach.


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G

What are your thoughts on this gravel for desert tort?
I love this look because I cannot grow anything! I’m giving up on grass!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What are your thoughts on this gravel for desert tort?
> I love this look because I cannot grow anything! I’m giving up on grass!
> View attachment 266318




Pretty much maintenance free as long as you get a good rain every few months. No grass to trim, very tort friendly, shade, plants, etc.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I looked these up online . My son and I faced timed hubby today and son told him again how much HE wanted that red foot tortoise) LOL
> ITS AN AMBUSH!!


He does not stand a chance. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266267


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully I won't have to do it long term, I don't mind injecting myself but would hate to have to do it to other people.
> I wouldn't be a good nurse.


Well I think we have established on this side that I am not a good nurse either.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I am off to bed and should sleep much better tonight.
> I'm just glad I don't have to get up in the morning at the moment.
> I could get used to that!!
> Anyway forgot to wish everyone 'Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus.'
> Happy St David's Day!
> I didn't get to wear a daffodil today but never mind they look better in the garden anyway.
> So Nos Da and take care.


You too Lyn. Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266273
> View attachment 266274
> 
> Picked these up at Canton trade days today. They are huge. $67 for both


Love them. Congratulations and welcome to the family. [emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What are your thoughts on this gravel for desert tort?
> I love this look because I cannot grow anything! I’m giving up on grass!
> View attachment 266318


I love that! As long as you don't feed the tortoise anywhere near the gravel it should be ok.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world.
> 
> We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend
> 
> Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x


Soooo glad you are feeling more yourself. We missed you. And wow on Johnandjade. Very happy for him.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Birdies say good morning and happy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 266284


You have some lovely birds in your area.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Plenty of thunder (& lightning) and heavy rains going on outside right now. Who sent the severe weather? [emoji14]


I will take it. I love weather like that.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> My buddies sister does accupunture and cupping. I have used both after serious muscle strains/injuries and come back quicker when combined with physical therapy. I have even had the electro therapy accupunture where they attached the leads to set needles in connecting pathways- imagine the TENS on in the muscle not over. Not for the faint of heart, but awesome for seriously damaged or scared muscles tissue like in my left ankle. Take deep breaths and think of how much better you will feel.


Thank you. [emoji3] keeping that in mind.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Rain rain go away!!!


And come here the same day.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This morning when I woke up my throat hurt so bad I couldn't swallow. So I made myself a cup of tea (I'm normally not a tea drinker) and added some honey. It didn't taste half bad, but I did put a bit too much honey in it. It started to gag me about halfway through. But my throat feels much better.
> 
> It's raining today, but I feel good enough to go out and tend the tortoises and cats.
> 
> Later. . .


Just be careful and dry properly and get warm once you get back inside. Don't want your throat to get worse.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> What are your thoughts on this gravel for desert tort?
> I love this look because I cannot grow anything! I’m giving up on grass!
> View attachment 266318


I used to have gravel to try to reduce the maintenance but ended up getting rid of it because the local cats thought it was a giant litter tray. So instead of picking up weeds I was having to pick up something much nastier.
Would the torts be likely to swallow any of the stones?


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world.
> 
> We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend
> 
> Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x



Yay!!
I’m glad you’re better and you’ve heard from John.
Please send him my wishes.[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Birdies say good morning and happy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 266284



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I love your pictures


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I feel pretty good, a little achy and run down, but I don't feel sick at all. I'll probably be back up and running on all 3 cylinders tomorrow! I'll take a couple more aspirin after I've put some food into my stomach.



I’m glad you’re on the mend [emoji847][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I love that! As long as you don't feed the tortoise anywhere near the gravel it should be ok.



I was thinking that too! I would have an area without gravel. 
I might be moving my pens to another area of the yard and I’m starting fresh.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266323
> View attachment 266324
> 
> Happy Saturday [emoji851]


UPPs......


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I used to have gravel to try to reduce the maintenance but ended up getting rid of it because the local cats thought it was a giant litter tray. So instead of picking up weeds I was having to pick up something much nastier.
> Would the torts be likely to swallow any of the stones?



We don’t have stray cats around here and most everyone has there’s indoor because we have coyotes, bobcats and mountain lions. 

I may test it out in a small area.


----------



## Bee62

Happy Saturday, maybe at the movies ???


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We don’t have stray cats around here and most everyone has there’s indoor because we have coyotes, bobcats and mountain lions.
> 
> I may test it out in a small area.


The cats in my garden belong to several neighbours who have completely paved their gardens - so the cats love mine!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Happy Saturday, maybe at the movies ???


Great track!
They don't make them like that anymore!!


----------



## Bee62

I just looked up "bobcats", because Kathy mentioned them and found these amazing videos about BIG CATS !
Wow, I would love to have such BIG CATS !!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

This random picture I just took of my dogs and one of my torts (Jay)
It’s hilarious [emoji38]


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266327
> 
> This random picture I just took of my dogs and one of my torts (Jay)
> It’s hilarious [emoji38]



It looks like some kind of ad! 
Too cute!

I’m so jealous of your mallow! 
How does it do in summer?


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266327
> 
> This random picture I just took of my dogs and one of my torts (Jay)
> It’s hilarious [emoji38]



[emoji177][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> I just looked up "bobcats", because Kathy mentioned them and found these amazing videos about BIG CATS !
> Wow, I would love to have such BIG CATS !!!!!!



Pretty cool cats but I don’t know how a zoo would adopt him out to someone who lives in a flat without a yard. 
I’m not even sure I like the idea of him walking down the street. So many things could go wrong because he’s still young and hasn’t matured yet. 
He definitely is a beautiful guy!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> It looks like some kind of ad!
> Too cute!
> 
> I’m so jealous of your mallow!
> How does it do in summer?



It dies back some what, but hangs in there [emoji2]


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> It dies back some what, but hangs in there [emoji2]



I found this tiny patch in my front yard and told my husband and gardener not to pull it!![emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well, we made it home finally.12 hours of driving, and one new tort. Her name is Littlebit., Tim calls her a little bit of nothing because she is a whole lot of something ! 50 lbs, and I have not measured her yet. Will have pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266327
> 
> This random picture I just took of my dogs and one of my torts (Jay)
> It’s hilarious [emoji38]


Jay is not interested in whatever it is that your dogs are looking at. But then again with all those lovely weeds I don't blame him.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, we made it home finally.12 hours of driving, and one new tort. Her name is Littlebit., Tim calls her a little bit of nothing because she is a whole lot of something ! 50 lbs, and I have not measured her yet. Will have pictures tomorrow.


Well done in arriving safely. Shame you must be exhausted. Looking forward to meeting Littlebit.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good morning friends. Happy Friday. This is nearly the same like "Happy torting".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shivering with my friends in America. In Germany we have spring ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Temps are round about 59 F. Great sunny days. I sat in the sun catching every sun ray I can get.
> Today it is a little bit colder with some rain showers but is is okay. No snow and coldness in Germany.
> My animals are all well. They do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Meow, meow.....



Lovely to not see you, Bee! Sounds like you had a purrfect day. (I’ve been busy, as always at weekends.)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yes it did. I didn't have to tell the insurance company I was with for years because I found another well known provider whose premium was a third of their quote for better cover, and when I explained why my policy from way back was cancelled they said that it wasn't a problem as it wasn't a serious offence.
> So I just cancelled my old provider and saved myself the grovel!
> I hardly slept last night worrying about it but am much happier now.



That’s good news, Lyn! So glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Aw gee. . . so sorry not to have let you know I'm ok. My tortoise partner brought a germ with him when he came here last week end and I've been pretty sick. I haven't had a cold or flu for years, but this one really knocked me for a loop. I couldn't even go out and turn on the tortoises' lights. I'm still not back to normal, but at least I'm dressed and am able to go outside and take care of the animals. I didn't go shopping on Thursday, so I have to go today to buy tortoise food. I started taking antihistamine at the first sign of a tickly nose (my precursor to getting a cold), so it wasn't as bad as it might have been, but I was sure my eyes were going to explode! They hurt SO BAD!! But I'm on the mend. . . thanks for thinking about me.



So sorry to hear you were unwell, Yvonne. Hope you’re much better by now! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have a trip coming Saturday, going to pick up one more tortoise, in Kentucky, 6 hours one way. Guess I am just glutten for torts. After this one, I hope to not get any more except for the rescue.



How big is your colony now? 12 hours on the road! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I spent all day Wednesday in bed sleeping on and off, and all day yesterday in my recliner sleeping on and off. I went to the store today, but now I'm going to put my jammies back on and doze in my recliner. I feel blah. Besides that, I took a couple aspirin on an empty stomach and now it feels like they're burning a hole in my stomach. I think I'll see if I have any Top Ramen and make some nice, hot soup.



Take it easy, Yvonne. Wish I were in your neighborhood — I’d stop by with some chicken soup.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Chicken soup is the best against a cold or a flu.



SNAP’ish


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> In Ohio, the weather can't make up it's mind. One day it feels like spring and the next we have snow. My little guy was telling me It's spring about 2 weeks ago...he's begging to go outside. You aught to see his little puppy tortoise eyes.



A photo would help.  We love photos


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Bee.
> I hope I am back on my 2 feet so I can gambol about like a spring lamb!
> (maybe that's a bit ambitious so I'll settle for a walk!)



Even a walk would be shear pleasure, I’m sure. 

How many weeks left before the cast is off?


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> That crud sure has gone around the cdr!



We should learn to air this place better... [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I don't mind long journeys as long as I have the radio and my favourite music with me....and no hold ups of course.



Yep. Just play One Direction on your way there, and The Other Direction on the way back?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Why is it that the tv remote is always on the opposite side of the room to me?
> I'm going to have to wear it around my neck!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good idea - I have some of that here.
> Need to replace the velcro on my knee pads first but I'm sure there'll be plenty left.



They should have a remote case built into every cast. A business idea? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I promise not to bore you all with too many bowl updates.
> 
> ...



I wouldn’t _bowl_ my eyes out if you did


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've just spoken to Eva
> @Pearly at great length. And she's asked me to tell everyone here that she will be back as soon as time permits.
> She is having some family and health issues.
> Let's all wish her well.



Thank you for the update, Ed! 

Best wishes to you and your family, Ewa! @Pearly


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Not a great pic but I caught my little man basking!!
> He always dashes off when he sees me.
> We’ve had him about 14yrs.
> View attachment 266245



He’s really enjoying it, doesn’t he? [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I looked these up online . My son and I faced timed hubby today and son told him again how much HE wanted that red foot tortoise) LOL
> ITS AN AMBUSH!!



Team Awesome! )

(Note to self: Have to stop catching up here. Not see you all later!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all.

Not the best picture, in fact, pretty bad. But i was able to capture a pix of our masked midnight marauder. In reality, there were two little marauders helping themselves to a sunflower seed snack.

This one here (pix) sat in the flower pot where i have seed for a good 30 minutes stopping and resting and sitting and standing. All very cute. His buddy ran off.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> Not the best picture, in fact, pretty bad. But i was able to capture a pix of our masked midnight marauder. In reality, there were two little marauders helping themselves to a sunflower seed snack.
> 
> This one here (pix) sat in the flower pot where i have seed for a good 30 minutes stopping and resting and sitting and standing. All very cute. His buddy ran off.
> 
> View attachment 266345



Awwww... he is still little!!! I find raccoons pull at my heart strings more than most animals.. they are incredibly smart... which inturn, makes them incredibly annoying. They are also dedicated and will see no reason to stop pilfering your place. The ones I have rehabilitated are very curious and interactive creatures. Also, loyal.. It makes the babies hard to rehabilitate because they seem to get attached as easy as I do.. all of these traits often do not endear them to people. In the wild, they are some of the most cunning and beautiful mammals to observe.. Thanks for sharing!! I’m sure you know, but be mindful of your other pets... I have a few that like to steal the cat food and I have let my dog out to pee (the Yorke) not realizing they were near. Scary situation!


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, we made it home finally.12 hours of driving, and one new tort. Her name is Littlebit., Tim calls her a little bit of nothing because she is a whole lot of something ! 50 lbs, and I have not measured her yet. Will have pictures tomorrow.


Glad you are back safely and hope Littlebit settles in quickly.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.


Same to you Carol.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Even a walk would be shear pleasure, I’m sure.
> 
> How many weeks left before the cast is off?


That was a Baaaad pun!
I have to go to hospital next Friday for an xray. I will have been hopping around for 6 weeks by then so I am hoping they will let me have an orthopedic boot and start to weight bear which will make life a lot easier.
BUT when I left the hospital the physio told me I would be non weight bearing for 6 - 10 weeks,so I could have a bit longer in plaster yet.
No idea when I'll be able to drive again - even with a boot I won't be able to do that.
Will know more next week.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon;
It's a very wet day here, but we do need some rain.
Hope everything is hunky-dory in all necks of the woods today.
Time for me to soak Lola so I'll see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Awwww... he is still little!!! I find raccoons pull at my heart strings more than most animals.. they are incredibly smart... which inturn, makes them incredibly annoying. They are also dedicated and will see no reason to stop pilfering your place. The ones I have rehabilitated are very curious and interactive creatures. Also, loyal.. It makes the babies hard to rehabilitate because they seem to get attached as easy as I do.. all of these traits often do not endear them to people. In the wild, they are some of the most cunning and beautiful mammals to observe.. Thanks for sharing!! I’m sure you know, but be mindful of your other pets... I have a few that like to steal the cat food and I have let my dog out to pee (the Yorke) not realizing they were near. Scary situation!



I think these guys are a lot bigger than what you’re seeing. I have to get better pix. Of course, the two nights i had camera outside, they were no shows! We don’t have other pets, i think these guys are making the neighborhood rounds. I have some whole corn too, see if i can lure them in for better pix.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> How big is your colony now? 12 hours on the road! [emoji33]


Well, I have 7 sulcatas all together, 3 babies, 3 juveniles and 1 adult.
Now I have to put her enclosure back together. She is gorgeous. Hardly any pyramiding. She was well taken care of. Too bad for the situation, she had a very loving and caring family. We will keep in touch.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon everyone!

The internet is rubbish up here in Buxton... soooo slooooooooooooooow 

It’s tipping down with rain, but we have been for a pub lunch. Excellent roast lamb, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots, beans, broccoli and gravy  And I may have had treacle tart and ice cream for dessert 

I woke to another text from John which started Good Mornooning. It’s so good to hear him sounding like normal  Let’s hope he can get back online soon. 



> Good mornooning mum! Glad the number was still the same  i lost mr adams number before i saved it, course my absence is in no way due to him or anyone else! Life has been keeping me busy... Mum and dad also got a wee choc lab called coco who is only 10 months old and a force of nature to put politely! I have been watching him as much as possible and he stays with us often i will get pics to you, he is a heart melter. I hope to be back in the room soon and please pass on my wibbles  i hope all is well with you and the rest of the clan x


 
So consider John’s wibbles passed on  I have also done a phone number exchange between John and Adam so hopefully they’ll be back in touch shortly. 

@ZEROPILOT Ed if you message me your cellphone number I will do the same for you 

Enjoy the rest of your day. We get back to our lovely fast broadband tomorrow evening  x


----------



## Yvonne G

Good news about John, and thank you for sharing, Linda. And good news that you are well enough to be back on the road, travelling.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That was a Baaaad pun!
> I have to go to hospital next Friday for an xray. I will have been hopping around for 6 weeks by then so I am hoping they will let me have an orthopedic boot and start to weight bear which will make life a lot easier.
> BUT when I left the hospital the physio told me I would be non weight bearing for 6 - 10 weeks,so I could have a bit longer in plaster yet.
> No idea when I'll be able to drive again - even with a boot I won't be able to do that.
> Will know more next week.



You will be in perfect form for Easter - Assistant to Peter Rabbit


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 266346
> View attachment 266347
> View attachment 266348
> 
> Well, I have 7 sulcatas all together, 3 babies, 3 juveniles and 1 adult.
> Now I have to put her enclosure back together. She is gorgeous. Hardly any pyramiding. She was well taken care of. Too bad for the situation, she had a very loving and caring family. We will keep in touch.



Looks in good shape. A few long warm water soaks will be enjoyed I’m sure.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m sure most “birders” here are very aware of the Audobon Society and what it promotes. That said, i just revisited their web site to ID a duck type that I always see, but didnt know the name. In 10 seconds or less i was able to narrow the choices down and find the duck (Canvasback). Such high quality photos plus audio of their calls.

Interested in ID’ng a birdie in your area? https://www.audubon.org/bird-guide


----------



## Yvonne G

Back when I was doing turtle rescue I got into the habit of reading the craigs list ads, and it's something I still do, just for the heck of it. I get a big kick out of the wording on some of the ads for mutt dogs. Here's one from this a.m.:

3 month old adorable puppy, she is a *rare* *designer* breed consisting of Jack Russell Terrier (JRT) and Boxer *mix*. 

What they mean to say is that their female Jack Russell got out and was bred by the next door neighbor's boxer mix mutt. So now they're trying to make a little extra money by saying this cute puppy is a RARE breed. I have to admit, it is a cute puppy, but RARE and DESIGNER? Pahleeze! They're asking $400 for the pup.


----------



## LittleBit

Awesome so glad you made it home <3.


----------



## LittleBit

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 266346
> View attachment 266347
> View attachment 266348
> 
> Well, I have 7 sulcatas all together, 3 babies, 3 juveniles and 1 adult.
> Now I have to put her enclosure back together. She is gorgeous. Hardly any pyramiding. She was well taken care of. Too bad for the situation, she had a very loving and caring family. We will keep in touch.



Thank you so much for helping my family. You are an angel <3 hugs


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure most “birders” here are very aware of the Audobon Society and what it promotes. That said, i just revisited their web site to ID a duck type that I always see, but didnt know the name. In 10 seconds or less i was able to narrow the choices down and find the duck (Canvasback). Such high quality photos plus audio of their calls.
> 
> Interested in ID’ng a birdie in your area? https://www.audubon.org/bird-guide



Another nice feature is the option to download high-quality prints

Did you know you can downloaded a free, high-quality digital print of John James Audubon's avian artwork from.
(link: http://ow.ly/iHaa30nmYhB) ow.ly/iHaa30nmYhB


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, we made it home finally.12 hours of driving, and one new tort. Her name is Littlebit., Tim calls her a little bit of nothing because she is a whole lot of something ! 50 lbs, and I have not measured her yet. Will have pictures tomorrow.



WooHoo!!
Can’t wait!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I found this tiny patch in my front yard and told my husband and gardener not to pull it!![emoji23]
> View attachment 266333



Yay!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Take it easy, Yvonne. Wish I were in your neighborhood — I’d stop by with some chicken soup.



Yum yum [emoji39]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon;
> It's a very wet day here, but we do need some rain.
> Hope everything is hunky-dory in all necks of the woods today.
> Time for me to soak Lola so I'll see you all later.
> TTFN



Happy Sunday to you [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday roommates [emoji851][emoji173]️


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Awwww... he is still little!!! I find raccoons pull at my heart strings more than most animals.. they are incredibly smart... which inturn, makes them incredibly annoying. They are also dedicated and will see no reason to stop pilfering your place. The ones I have rehabilitated are very curious and interactive creatures. Also, loyal.. It makes the babies hard to rehabilitate because they seem to get attached as easy as I do.. all of these traits often do not endear them to people. In the wild, they are some of the most cunning and beautiful mammals to observe.. Thanks for sharing!! I’m sure you know, but be mindful of your other pets... I have a few that like to steal the cat food and I have let my dog out to pee (the Yorke) not realizing they were near. Scary situation!


In Florida, the rabies incidence in wild raccoons poses a potential (and sometimes realized) public health issue. Foxes, too.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> The internet is rubbish up here in Buxton... soooo slooooooooooooooow
> 
> It’s tipping down with rain, but we have been for a pub lunch. Excellent roast lamb, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots, beans, broccoli and gravy  And I may have had treacle tart and ice cream for dessert
> 
> I woke to another text from John which started Good Mornooning. It’s so good to hear him sounding like normal  Let’s hope he can get back online soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So consider John’s wibbles passed on  I have also done a phone number exchange between John and Adam so hopefully they’ll be back in touch shortly.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT Ed if you message me your cellphone number I will do the same for you
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. We get back to our lovely fast broadband tomorrow evening  x


It's really good to read that text from John! I am so pleased he seems well and has been in touch. Hopefully he'll be back with us soon.

Your lunch sounds lovely and has made me very hungry indeed!! Especially as my sister in law just text to say they had a beautiful roast lunch today for her birthday too.! It's torture!!!

Have a safe journey home tomorrow!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> Not the best picture, in fact, pretty bad. But i was able to capture a pix of our masked midnight marauder. In reality, there were two little marauders helping themselves to a sunflower seed snack.
> 
> This one here (pix) sat in the flower pot where i have seed for a good 30 minutes stopping and resting and sitting and standing. All very cute. His buddy ran off.
> 
> View attachment 266345


They're cute until they start doing stuff you don't want them to, and then they're a nuisance.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You will be in perfect form for Easter - Assistant to Peter Rabbit


The way I am now able to swivel chairs around on one leg while kneeling on them to change direction in my kitchen, I'll be in perfect form to join a troupe of circus acrobats too!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s good news, Lyn! So glad it worked out for you.
> 
> View attachment 266337


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

LittleBit said:


> Thank you so much for helping my family. You are an angel <3 hugs


Hi and welcome to the CDR!
It must be quite a wrench for you to part with your sully but Littlebit is in good hands, and it's great you'll be able to keep in touch and see how he's getting on.
Hope to see you here again soon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We should learn to air this place better... [emoji848]


We need to find the button for the vents.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> Not the best picture, in fact, pretty bad. But i was able to capture a pix of our masked midnight marauder. In reality, there were two little marauders helping themselves to a sunflower seed snack.
> 
> This one here (pix) sat in the flower pot where i have seed for a good 30 minutes stopping and resting and sitting and standing. All very cute. His buddy ran off.
> 
> View attachment 266345


Very cute.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That was a Baaaad pun!
> I have to go to hospital next Friday for an xray. I will have been hopping around for 6 weeks by then so I am hoping they will let me have an orthopedic boot and start to weight bear which will make life a lot easier.
> BUT when I left the hospital the physio told me I would be non weight bearing for 6 - 10 weeks,so I could have a bit longer in plaster yet.
> No idea when I'll be able to drive again - even with a boot I won't be able to do that.
> Will know more next week.


[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 266346
> View attachment 266347
> View attachment 266348
> 
> Well, I have 7 sulcatas all together, 3 babies, 3 juveniles and 1 adult.
> Now I have to put her enclosure back together. She is gorgeous. Hardly any pyramiding. She was well taken care of. Too bad for the situation, she had a very loving and caring family. We will keep in touch.


She is gorgeous.


----------



## Lyn W

It's gone 6 pm here now and we have had a very windy afternoon with gusts of over 50 mph expected for the next couple of hours.
I only hope nothing gets blown down or damaged on/in my house and garden because I can't do a thing about it!
At least the rain's stopped though.
Hope you are having a calmer day in your corners!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> They're cute until they start doing stuff you don't want them to, and then they're a nuisance.



Well, so far they are in their “cute” phase . Like two funny little koala bears tumbling around on our back deck with their hands in the honey jar. We bought a few cans of very cheap cat food to see if we can capture snack time up close on my time lapse camera.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It's gone 6 pm here now and we have had a very windy afternoon with gusts of over 50 mph expected for the next couple of hours.
> I only hope nothing gets blown down or damaged on/in my house and garden because I can't do a thing about it!
> At least the rain's stopped though.
> Hope you are having a calmer day in your corners!




We are getting a slight dusting of snow...mixed rain, sluch, yucky stuff.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> They're cute until they start doing stuff you don't want them to, and then they're a nuisance.




I’m hoping the nuisance factor occurs over at our neighbors house. Here at our house is gymboree and snack time. No hooligans permitted.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We are getting a slight dusting of snow...mixed rain, sluch, yucky stuff.


 We have snow forecast for the hills but it may miss us.


----------



## Lyn W

I have to go and find some food so I'll see you all later.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> That’s good [emoji23]


I did laundry like I promised. Friday, Saturday, and today. I haven't been able to find some of your latest posts, but they're just as good later then never.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266267


Miller high life works too.


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 266346
> View attachment 266347
> View attachment 266348
> 
> Well, I have 7 sulcatas all together, 3 babies, 3 juveniles and 1 adult.
> Now I have to put her enclosure back together. She is gorgeous. Hardly any pyramiding. She was well taken care of. Too bad for the situation, she had a very loving and caring family. We will keep in touch.



He looks great!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Momof4

LittleBit said:


> Awesome so glad you made it home <3.



Hi!!
So sorry you had to rehome your baby. 
It’s so awesome that you can keep in touch!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> The internet is rubbish up here in Buxton... soooo slooooooooooooooow
> 
> It’s tipping down with rain, but we have been for a pub lunch. Excellent roast lamb, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots, beans, broccoli and gravy  And I may have had treacle tart and ice cream for dessert
> 
> I woke to another text from John which started Good Mornooning. It’s so good to hear him sounding like normal  Let’s hope he can get back online soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So consider John’s wibbles passed on  I have also done a phone number exchange between John and Adam so hopefully they’ll be back in touch shortly.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT Ed if you message me your cellphone number I will do the same for you
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. We get back to our lovely fast broadband tomorrow evening  x


Phone number sent.
You can share it with anyone that asks.(Like that might happen)


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> If you can get soluble paracetamol, or something like Lemsip, dissolve some and gargle before swallowing, -that's good for sore throats, or just warm salty water, (but obviously spit that out)
> Hope you feel better soon.


Yes or Apple cider vinegar and you can swallow that. If you can tolerate it. Even half honey and vinegar or lemon makes a great cough syrup. Hooray for you Lyn W. I finally was able to read you jumped at least one hurdle.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Miller high life works too.



Lol ! [emoji1303]


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> A photo would help.  We love photos


I want to really bad. When I figure out how you'll be saying stop already. My animals are so used to the crazy old lady taking pictures that they let me shoot. I have managed a couple on the avatar picture. Internet is complicated for me. When I finally manage to do something I forget how I did it. My son is trying to teach me.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice feature is the option to download high-quality prints
> 
> Did you know you can downloaded a free, high-quality digital print of John James Audubon's avian artwork from.
> (link: http://ow.ly/iHaa30nmYhB) ow.ly/iHaa30nmYhB



I love browsing Audubon. The birds seem so exotic to a Brit


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> In Florida, the rabies incidence in wild raccoons poses a potential (and sometimes realized) public health issue. Foxes, too.



We are very lucky in Britain that rabies has never made it to our island.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> The way I am now able to swivel chairs around on one leg while kneeling on them to change direction in my kitchen, I'll be in perfect form to join a troupe of circus acrobats too!



My physio broke her leg badly last year and had it pinned; she had a special scooter/trike that she could kneel on with her bad leg and scoot round on. She was treating me while using it!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We need to find the button for the vents.



It would help if there was less of the wool spider’s knitting (if she exists) around...I think there have been so many of us sick she feels the need to make sure we are warm comfy. And she foes forget we have fewer legs... remember last year’s sock pile?!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's gone 6 pm here now and we have had a very windy afternoon with gusts of over 50 mph expected for the next couple of hours.
> I only hope nothing gets blown down or damaged on/in my house and garden because I can't do a thing about it!
> At least the rain's stopped though.
> Hope you are having a calmer day in your corners!



It’s been “a bit breezy” up here too. There’s snow due from midnight


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My physio broke her leg badly last year and had it pinned; she had a special scooter/trike that she could kneel on with her bad leg and scoot round on. She was treating me while using it!


I've seen those - a knee scooter.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s been “a bit breezy” up here too. There’s snow due from midnight


Storm Freya is moving eastwards.
Hope it doesn't affect your journey home tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Storm Freya is moving eastwards.
> Hope it doesn't affect your journey home tomorrow.



So do I. We aren’t planning to leave early so hopefully the worst will have passed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> The way I am now able to swivel chairs around on one leg while kneeling on them to change direction in my kitchen, I'll be in perfect form to join a troupe of circus acrobats too!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266373



So true!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266373


Hehehe...don't have much money but I'm picture and animal rich.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I want to really bad. When I figure out how you'll be saying stop already. My animals are so used to the crazy old lady taking pictures that they let me shoot. I have managed a couple on the avatar picture. Internet is complicated for me. When I finally manage to do something I forget how I did it. My son is trying to teach me.



You’ll get it!! And I bet you don’t here 1 single stop from any of us!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> We are very lucky in Britain that rabies has never made it to our island.


Wow, I thought rabies was everywhere.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe...don't have much money but I'm picture and animal rich.



Absolutely [emoji106][emoji109]


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I did laundry like I promised. Friday, Saturday, and today. I haven't been able to find some of your latest posts, but they're just as good later then never.


I have to tell all. I got tired so I'll dry today's load tomorrow...


----------



## AZtortMom

Me: Marco
Shelly: Polo


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You’ll get it!! And I bet you don’t here 1 single stop from any of us!!!!


Thank you...I'll try soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, I thought rabies was everywhere.


Opossum can't get rabies...have you ever met a person that got rabies? I haven't.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Me: Marco
> Shelly: Polo
> View attachment 266390



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's gone 6 pm here now and we have had a very windy afternoon with gusts of over 50 mph expected for the next couple of hours.
> I only hope nothing gets blown down or damaged on/in my house and garden because I can't do a thing about it!
> At least the rain's stopped though.
> Hope you are having a calmer day in your corners!


We have rain today. [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It would help if there was less of the wool spider’s knitting (if she exists) around...I think there have been so many of us sick she feels the need to make sure we are warm comfy. And she foes forget we have fewer legs... remember last year’s sock pile?!


Oh yes I remember. But it should improve as summer is almost there and there is only one person needing any socks in this corner for winter.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266373


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Me: Marco
> Shelly: Polo
> View attachment 266390


Ha ha ha. So who won?


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday All.
It is going to be a good day today. It is raining, need I say more? Have an awesome one.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266267



Love it! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> After soccer tonight, I’ll join you!!



That makes the three of us


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 266273
> View attachment 266274
> 
> Picked these up at Canton trade days today. They are huge. $67 for both



Torts everywhere! [emoji33][emoji23] Great find!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. Sorry about my continued absence. My health is now more or less where it should be at last (apart from my tree-related hayfever starting [emoji849]). My fitness and energy still need some work, but I did manage two short swims and yoga last week. I have had an awful lot to catch up on in the offline world.
> 
> We are travelling north today to see my Mum for the weekend
> 
> Overnight, I have had a text from @johnandjade and it sounds like things have really turned round for him at last. He still has no internet, but he starts a new job on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> I’m off to email the news to Adam once I persuade Montgomery to let me move... not see you later  x



Montgomery was whining about your absence the whole time, poor thing! 

So lovely to hear from you, and about John. Hope things will really go well for him. [emoji173]️ (I’m too cautious to dream that he might even come back... and bring Adam back...)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Hope everyone's Saturday is just what you want it to be.



Never [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Plenty of thunder (& lightning) and heavy rains going on outside right now. Who sent the severe weather?



Uhmmm...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Cute!!
> I agree, succulents would look cool in the one!!
> 
> I hope your husband doesn’t think those replace that redfoot!!



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> This morning when I woke up my throat hurt so bad I couldn't swallow. So I made myself a cup of tea (I'm normally not a tea drinker) and added some honey. It didn't taste half bad, but I did put a bit too much honey in it. It started to gag me about halfway through. But my throat feels much better.
> 
> It's raining today, but I feel good enough to go out and tend the tortoises and cats.
> 
> Later. . .



Nasty bug.  Hope it goes away soon...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I just looked up "bobcats", because Kathy mentioned them and found these amazing videos about BIG CATS !
> Wow, I would love to have such BIG CATS !!!!!!



I’ve watched the puma one before. In the bobcats video, I’m not sure using one’s hand as a cat toy is such a great idea.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266326



ROFL! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266327
> 
> This random picture I just took of my dogs and one of my torts (Jay)
> It’s hilarious [emoji38]



[emoji106][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Pretty cool cats but I don’t know how a zoo would adopt him out to someone who lives in a flat without a yard.
> I’m not even sure I like the idea of him walking down the street. So many things could go wrong because he’s still young and hasn’t matured yet.
> He definitely is a beautiful guy!



Not many people own houses in Russian cities. Apartment is the default living space. Finding someone qualified and living in a house (probably in a village) would be tricky...

So is it called cougar, not puma, in English?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I found this tiny patch in my front yard and told my husband and gardener not to pull it!![emoji23]
> View attachment 266333



Something green!!!!! [emoji172][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> Not the best picture, in fact, pretty bad. But i was able to capture a pix of our masked midnight marauder. In reality, there were two little marauders helping themselves to a sunflower seed snack.
> 
> This one here (pix) sat in the flower pot where i have seed for a good 30 minutes stopping and resting and sitting and standing. All very cute. His buddy ran off.
> 
> View attachment 266345



Is he still young or is that their normal size? Good you’ve caught him on camera! So cute!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That was a Baaaad pun!
> I have to go to hospital next Friday for an xray. I will have been hopping around for 6 weeks by then so I am hoping they will let me have an orthopedic boot and start to weight bear which will make life a lot easier.
> BUT when I left the hospital the physio told me I would be non weight bearing for 6 - 10 weeks,so I could have a bit longer in plaster yet.
> No idea when I'll be able to drive again - even with a boot I won't be able to do that.
> Will know more next week.



Waiting for more news on Friday then! Fingers crossed. And arms, legs, toes, eyes... for good measure!


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 266346
> View attachment 266347
> View attachment 266348
> 
> Well, I have 7 sulcatas all together, 3 babies, 3 juveniles and 1 adult.
> Now I have to put her enclosure back together. She is gorgeous. Hardly any pyramiding. She was well taken care of. Too bad for the situation, she had a very loving and caring family. We will keep in touch.



She is absolutely stunning! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 7 sullies is a whole tank division!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> The internet is rubbish up here in Buxton... soooo slooooooooooooooow
> 
> It’s tipping down with rain, but we have been for a pub lunch. Excellent roast lamb, Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes, carrots, beans, broccoli and gravy  And I may have had treacle tart and ice cream for dessert
> 
> I woke to another text from John which started Good Mornooning. It’s so good to hear him sounding like normal  Let’s hope he can get back online soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So consider John’s wibbles passed on  I have also done a phone number exchange between John and Adam so hopefully they’ll be back in touch shortly.
> 
> @ZEROPILOT Ed if you message me your cellphone number I will do the same for you
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day. We get back to our lovely fast broadband tomorrow evening  x



More great news!!! (Apart from your internet connection.) Please convey to John a ton of return wibbles from me. [emoji173]️ (I’m still not letting my hopes run wild...)

I’d have loved your pub lunch.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> You will be in perfect form for Easter - Assistant to Peter Rabbit



Flopsy, Mopsy, or Cotton-tail??


----------



## Kristoff

LittleBit said:


> Thank you so much for helping my family. You are an angel <3 hugs



You’ve clearly looked so well after that gorgeous girl!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice feature is the option to download high-quality prints
> 
> Did you know you can downloaded a free, high-quality digital print of John James Audubon's avian artwork from.
> (link: http://ow.ly/iHaa30nmYhB) ow.ly/iHaa30nmYhB



A perfect and timely tip -thank you! - daughter is learning about birds in science and has asked for some hummingbird pictures.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The way I am now able to swivel chairs around on one leg while kneeling on them to change direction in my kitchen, I'll be in perfect form to join a troupe of circus acrobats too!



A new career? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Phone number sent.
> You can share it with anyone that asks.(Like that might happen)



Makes me want to call you!! Too bad I hate speaking on the phone — I feel I sound better in writing [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It would help if there was less of the wool spider’s knitting (if she exists) around...I think there have been so many of us sick she feels the need to make sure we are warm comfy. And she foes forget we have fewer legs... remember last year’s sock pile?!



Who could forget! Glad the hedgehogs decided to wear them though — less stomping noises at night.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Monday All.
> It is going to be a good day today. It is raining, need I say more? Have an awesome one.



Congrats on your rain! [emoji85] Have a lovely week, Carol! 

We are promised a few days of rain here too.  

My biggest news is daughter had her special lesson in the Royal Danish Conservatory (which they offer once a year for free to any child recommended by their teacher). She was the youngest participant across the board, and she did pretty well. She wasn’t shy and was very surprised the teacher at the conservatory was telling her the same things as her own piano teacher. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Never [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


So tell us, just what kind of Saturday would be your ideal Saturday?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Makes me want to call you!! Too bad I hate speaking on the phone — I feel I sound better in writing [emoji4]


LOL, me too on the writing bit. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Congrats on your rain! [emoji85] Have a lovely week, Carol!
> 
> We are promised a few days of rain here too.
> 
> My biggest news is daughter had her special lesson in the Royal Danish Conservatory (which they offer once a year for free to any child recommended by their teacher). She was the youngest participant across the board, and she did pretty well. She wasn’t shy and was very surprised the teacher at the conservatory was telling her the same things as her own piano teacher. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 266399


Oh so glad it went well for her. And aren't they always surprised when they hear the same things you have been telling them for ages coming out the mouth of someone else. Although they only tend to follow and or believe it once someone else has stated it as well.


----------



## LittleBit

Lyn W said:


> Hi and welcome to the CDR!
> It must be quite a wrench for you to part with your sully but Littlebit is in good hands, and it's great you'll be able to keep in touch and see how he's getting on.
> Hope to see you here again soon.



Yes indeed, at the same time it was easy. Cheryl is a wonderful woman in person and I have no doubts that Littlebit of nothing will have a much better home then I could ever provide.


----------



## LittleBit

Momof4 said:


> Hi!!
> So sorry you had to rehome your baby.
> It’s so awesome that you can keep in touch!




Yes exactly, poor Cheryl had to deal with my eldest son tear up at the end but Cheryl handled it well. She's a wonderful woman. I am sure she will be having visits <3


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Monday All.
> It is going to be a good day today. It is raining, need I say more? Have an awesome one.



I’m so happy for you!!! Enjoy this MONDAY[emoji16]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Congrats on your rain! [emoji85] Have a lovely week, Carol!
> 
> We are promised a few days of rain here too.
> 
> My biggest news is daughter had her special lesson in the Royal Danish Conservatory (which they offer once a year for free to any child recommended by their teacher). She was the youngest participant across the board, and she did pretty well. She wasn’t shy and was very surprised the teacher at the conservatory was telling her the same things as her own piano teacher. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 266399


Wow what a special achievement that is!
She must be pretty talented to have been recommended for that.
Well done to your daughter!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Congrats on your rain! [emoji85] Have a lovely week, Carol!
> 
> We are promised a few days of rain here too.
> 
> My biggest news is daughter had her special lesson in the Royal Danish Conservatory (which they offer once a year for free to any child recommended by their teacher). She was the youngest participant across the board, and she did pretty well. She wasn’t shy and was very surprised the teacher at the conservatory was telling her the same things as her own piano teacher. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 266399



Wow Lena!! That’s really special!!! Congrats to daughter!!! You’ve earned your bragging rights Mommy!!! Maybe you could post us a Tune sometime))[emoji5][emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

A soggy good morning from Wales.
It started off really bright and sunny but think the rain is in for the day now. No gales though.
Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## EllieMay

LittleBit said:


> Yes exactly, poor Cheryl had to deal with my eldest son tear up at the end but Cheryl handled it well. She's a wonderful woman. I am sure she will be having visits <3



I know that must have been so hard! Little bit is gorgeous and truly a credit to you.. As everyone has said! I’m glad you and Cheryl found each other and I’m sure kids will understand with time. God Bless!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Congrats on your rain! [emoji85] Have a lovely week, Carol!
> 
> We are promised a few days of rain here too.
> 
> My biggest news is daughter had her special lesson in the Royal Danish Conservatory (which they offer once a year for free to any child recommended by their teacher). She was the youngest participant across the board, and she did pretty well. She wasn’t shy and was very surprised the teacher at the conservatory was telling her the same things as her own piano teacher. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 266399



I couldnt find a nice large flowery pix with happy tunes....but great job! Поздравляю!

Now you need to record and load a short audio/video clip


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I couldnt find a nice large flowery pix with happy tunes....but great job! Поздравляю!
> 
> Now you need to record and load a short audio/video clip



Snap!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

Had another late evening visit by our new found friends the Coon family. Heard a piece of wood fall from my bird feeder, yep, Mr Coon sat right in the feeder in the pouring down rain. Didnt have the camera set up.

Now that we have had multiple sightings, I’m guessing we are on the frequent visit program for these Coons. Should provide other opportunities for photo ops.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Had another late evening visit by our new found friends the Coon family. Heard a piece of wood fall from my bird feeder, yep, Mr Coon sat right in the feeder in the pouring down rain. Didnt have the camera set up.
> 
> Now that we have had multiple sightings, I’m guessing we are on the frequent visit program for these Coons. Should provide other opportunities for photo ops.



Yay!!! I always enjoyed feeding mine.. once, I had a momma bring 3 babies.. I walked outside and frightened them one evening and one of them climbed the cedar wall and hung to the lamp fixture. He could only hide his little face behind it but it was like he thought I couldn’t see the rest of him if he couldn’t see me[emoji23]. I had to quit feeding mine because of my small dog[emoji35] there are times when I wish I would have kept the wild coo s around instead! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Should have posted this yesterday. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## CarolM

This is me sometimes:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, I thought rabies was everywhere.


The UK has heavy-duty protocols to keep it that way. Hint: If you ever think a move to the UK is possible, make sure your veterinarian always puts the microchip number on the rabies vaccination certificates for your cats and dogs.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Thank you...I'll try soon.


The biggest challenge with uploading pictures is being able to find them in your computer files or phone's memory so you can attach them.

I have to write down instructions AND physically repeat the process for something like that, before it sticks in my head. Then if I don't use it again soon, I have to go back to my written instructions the first few times.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Opossum can't get rabies...have you ever met a person that got rabies? I haven't.


I've never met any human that showed clinical symptoms of rabies, but I knew one who got bitten by a rabid fox. 

@Cathie G Are opossums just one of those mammals where rabies doesn't exhibit the physical or clinical signs (or manifest the end result)? 

Horses have to be vaccinated for rabies, at least in Florida (pretty sure). U.S. CDC requires it for dogs and cats.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More smuggled torts recovered...

https://news.sky.com/story/1500-smu...-abandoned-luggage-at-manila-airport-11654916

1,500 smuggled turtles found alive in abandoned luggage at Manila airport.


----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM




----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Opossum can't get rabies...have you ever met a person that got rabies? I haven't.


THat is an old wives tail. Any mammal can get rabies, it is just that they are fairly resistant to rabies. I used to be an Animal Control Officer many years ago and dealt with more than a few. Oddly enough we had a bigger issue with distemper that was in a group of raccoons that was on the southside of the James River. One year during a drought a couple walked over the river and infected several animals at the Maymont Park. BATS, BATS, BATS they the are rabies carriers to watch for since they are a prime rabies vector


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, I thought rabies was everywhere.



Hawaii doesn’t have rabies either.
When you move there your dog needs to be in quarantine up to 6mo!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Congrats on your rain! [emoji85] Have a lovely week, Carol!
> 
> We are promised a few days of rain here too.
> 
> My biggest news is daughter had her special lesson in the Royal Danish Conservatory (which they offer once a year for free to any child recommended by their teacher). She was the youngest participant across the board, and she did pretty well. She wasn’t shy and was very surprised the teacher at the conservatory was telling her the same things as her own piano teacher. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 266399



That is so awesome!!
She looks so cute sitting there at the piano!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Hawaii doesn’t have rabies either.
> When you move there your dog needs to be in quarantine up to 6mo!



One good thing (or two) about “Island Life”.

The UK only has four i think indigenous snake species, and of these only one poisinous. US has a few more. Luckily, ive never been bitten by a venomous snake or a rabid coon or dog. An owl, yes, but thats a different story.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All
> 
> Had another late evening visit by our new found friends the Coon family. Heard a piece of wood fall from my bird feeder, yep, Mr Coon sat right in the feeder in the pouring down rain. Didnt have the camera set up.
> 
> Now that we have had multiple sightings, I’m guessing we are on the frequent visit program for these Coons. Should provide other opportunities for photo ops.



Do you have a dog?

Our friends dog got in a fight with a raccoon and he had to quarantine his dog for coonz(sp) disease. 
Luckily they let him do it in his home and they would stop by all the time to check on him. 
He froze the coon and it was tested.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone else post things to Craigs List? We seem to have an eclectic bunch of things to share with others...

A few of my current items


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Do you have a dog?
> 
> Our friends dog got in a fight with a raccoon and he had to quarantine his dog for coonz(sp) disease.
> Luckily they let him do it in his home and they would stop by all the time to check on him.
> He froze the coon and it was tested.



No, no dog friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Makes me want to call you!! Too bad I hate speaking on the phone — I feel I sound better in writing [emoji4]


You hate speaking on the phone? ME TOO!!! We have so much in common!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Congrats on your rain! [emoji85] Have a lovely week, Carol!
> 
> We are promised a few days of rain here too.
> 
> My biggest news is daughter had her special lesson in the Royal Danish Conservatory (which they offer once a year for free to any child recommended by their teacher). She was the youngest participant across the board, and she did pretty well. She wasn’t shy and was very surprised the teacher at the conservatory was telling her the same things as her own piano teacher. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 266399


She looks beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> A soggy good morning from Wales.
> It started off really bright and sunny but think the rain is in for the day now. No gales though.
> Hope everyone has a good Monday.


Soggy here too, but at least it's not too cold. I haven't had to make a fire to keep warm for about a week.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Yay!!! I always enjoyed feeding mine.. once, I had a momma bring 3 babies.. I walked outside and frightened them one evening and one of them climbed the cedar wall and hung to the lamp fixture. He could only hide his little face behind it but it was like he thought I couldn’t see the rest of him if he couldn’t see me[emoji23]. I had to quit feeding mine because of my small dog[emoji35] there are times when I wish I would have kept the wild coo s around instead! [emoji23][emoji23]


I had a pregnant racoon decimate my box turtles a couple years ago. I trapped her and my neighbor relocated her out further into the country. I lost 6 nice box turtles to her that year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else post things to Craigs List? We seem to have an eclectic bunch of things to share with others...
> 
> A few of my current items
> 
> View attachment 266425
> View attachment 266426
> View attachment 266427
> View attachment 266428


Way back when I used to do tortoise rescue (  ) I used to put up ads looking for good homes for my tortoises. Yesterday I read an ad for a designer dog. They wanted $600 for a jack russell/boxer MIX.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> You hate speaking on the phone? ME TOO!!! We have so much in common!


Thats so funny. I work with a ton of younger folks so its text or nothing


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else post things to Craigs List? We seem to have an eclectic bunch of things to share with others...
> 
> A few of my current items
> 
> View attachment 266425
> View attachment 266426
> View attachment 266427
> View attachment 266428



The trunks are so cool!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Thats so funny. I work with a ton of younger folks so its text or nothing



At work, I found it much better to email with folks than play phone tag. Working via email gives folks a chance to thoroughly do some research (if needed) and respond coherently (with well thought out input) rather than just a “yeah, that sounds good” or “why don’t you do x or y or z instead”. Good for record keeping and documentation.

Phone calls good to say hey, how are things?

A lot depends of course on work vs non-work, casual vs formal, etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I had a pregnant racoon decimate my box turtles a couple years ago. I trapped her and my neighbor relocated her out further into the country. I lost 6 nice box turtles to her that year.



I guess i shouldnt make them toooooo comfy or invited.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> One good thing (or two) about “Island Life”.
> 
> The UK only has four i think indigenous snake species, and of these only one poisinous. US has a few more. Luckily, ive never been bitten by a venomous snake or a rabid coon or dog. An owl, yes, but thats a different story.


Sounds like an interesting story!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've never met any human that showed clinical symptoms of rabies, but I knew one who got bitten by a rabid fox.
> 
> @Cathie G Are opossums just one of those mammals where rabies doesn't exhibit the physical or clinical signs (or manifest the end result)?
> 
> Horses have to be vaccinated for rabies, at least in Florida (pretty sure). U.S. CDC requires it for dogs and cats.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> More smuggled torts recovered...
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/1500-smu...-abandoned-luggage-at-manila-airport-11654916
> 
> 1,500 smuggled turtles found alive in abandoned luggage at Manila airport.



I hate that the called them turtles [emoji35]. Can’t help but wonder if the person wouldn’t have chicken out and claimed his luggage, would he have skated right through with them? What a horrible trip for all of those guys!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I had a pregnant racoon decimate my box turtles a couple years ago. I trapped her and my neighbor relocated her out further into the country. I lost 6 nice box turtles to her that year.



That’s horrible! They can be terrible visitors for sure. And once they find something they like, they just move right in!!! It’s nice to hear that you relocated her even after that.. many would not have been so good about it!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> THat is an old wives tail. Any mammal can get rabies, it is just that they are fairly resistant to rabies. I used to be an Animal Control Officer many years ago and dealt with more than a few. Oddly enough we had a bigger issue with distemper that was in a group of raccoons that was on the southside of the James River. One year during a drought a couple walked over the river and infected several animals at the Maymont Park. BATS, BATS, BATS they the are rabies carriers to watch for since they are a prime rabies vector


That's interesting because the person that told me that had a ph d. She said that their body temperature is too low to support rabies. Possibly distemper was being mistaken for rabies. I don't know. That just goes to show that the information out there may get changed with research. I'm always open to a better understanding. I'd rather have facts and I'm thankful that some people care enough to try.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> View attachment 266408


You are worse then AZtort mom...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've never met any human that showed clinical symptoms of rabies, but I knew one who got bitten by a rabid fox.
> 
> @Cathie G Are opossums just one of those mammals where rabies doesn't exhibit the physical or clinical signs (or manifest the end result)?
> 
> Horses have to be vaccinated for rabies, at least in Florida (pretty sure). U.S. CDC requires it for dogs and cats.


I don't know. I was told by a woman (with a PhD) that an opossum's body temperature is too low to support the rabies virus. I don't know if they can carry it. The only times I've dealt with them, if they get too freeked out or relaxed, it's hilarious. It's hard to be afraid of an animal that looks dead, while it's sleeping,with it's tongue hanging out of it's mouth.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The biggest challenge with uploading pictures is being able to find them in your computer files or phone's memory so you can attach them.
> 
> I have to write down instructions AND physically repeat the process for something like that, before it sticks in my head. Then if I don't use it again soon, I have to go back to my written instructions the first few times.


I haven't been able to find the instructions. To upload to this site. Do I send it email? Because I don't do Facebook. I can text pictures to my friends and family.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Makes me want to call you!! Too bad I hate speaking on the phone — I feel I sound better in writing [emoji4]


I'm more of a texter myself.


----------



## Blackdog1714

HMM! I just download my image from iCloud and drag it to the text block and PRESTO! Now for regular photos just go to the file folder and drag and drop. Now from a phone you have to be careful beacuse depending on the Sub-Forum you choose like Adoptions- the APP will not let you post a photo. Now for most others you just hit the image icon (little mountain beside a bi mountain) and go through your photos and choose. Good Luck hope that helps


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else post things to Craigs List? We seem to have an eclectic bunch of things to share with others...
> 
> A few of my current items
> 
> View attachment 266425
> View attachment 266426
> View attachment 266427
> View attachment 266428


I love both chests.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I had a pregnant racoon decimate my box turtles a couple years ago. I trapped her and my neighbor relocated her out further into the country. I lost 6 nice box turtles to her that year.


[emoji20] [emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> At work, I found it much better to email with folks than play phone tag. Working via email gives folks a chance to thoroughly do some research (if needed) and respond coherently (with well thought out input) rather than just a “yeah, that sounds good” or “why don’t you do x or y or z instead”. Good for record keeping and documentation.
> 
> Phone calls good to say hey, how are things?
> 
> A lot depends of course on work vs non-work, casual vs formal, etc.


I totally agree. For work it is everything in writing. Then you have proof.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You are worse then AZtort mom...


Ha ha ha. Like minds think alike. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

I definitely think that all of you will appreciate this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I haven't been able to find the instructions. To upload to this site. Do I send it email? Because I don't do Facebook. I can text pictures to my friends and family.



What kind of device are you using?

On an ipad, i see and do this..


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. Like minds think alike. [emoji6]


Don't tell AZtort mom on us...she'll be calling us out. Hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> What kind of device are you using?
> 
> On an ipad, i see and do this..
> 
> View attachment 266481


I'm using a smart phone but I see upload a file right now. I tried it but it took me to camera.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Ha ha ha. So who won?



She did, of course [emoji38]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> View attachment 266409



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Way back when I used to do tortoise rescue (  ) I used to put up ads looking for good homes for my tortoises. Yesterday I read an ad for a designer dog. They wanted $600 for a jack russell/boxer MIX.



That’s crazy [emoji52][emoji15]


----------



## AZtortMom

Blackdog1714 said:


> HMM! I just download my image from iCloud and drag it to the text block and PRESTO! Now for regular photos just go to the file folder and drag and drop. Now from a phone you have to be careful beacuse depending on the Sub-Forum you choose like Adoptions- the APP will not let you post a photo. Now for most others you just hit the image icon (little mountain beside a bi mountain) and go through your photos and choose. Good Luck hope that helps



Beautiful baby [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> What kind of device are you using?
> 
> On an ipad, i see and do this..
> 
> View attachment 266481


I'm trying something. This is a butterfly that allowed me to shoot this past summer.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying something. This is a butterfly that allowed me to shoot this past summer.
> View attachment 266484




Pix worked,


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pix worked,


Did it arrive clean and not grainy? I'm just curious.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Did it arrive clean and not grainy? I'm just curious.



It’s actually VERY VERY clear and crisp, vibrant colors!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Don't tell AZtort mom on us...she'll be calling us out. Hehehe


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying something. This is a butterfly that allowed me to shoot this past summer.
> View attachment 266484


Oh wow it is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266505
> 
> Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Did it arrive clean and not grainy? I'm just curious.


It came out beautifully.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s actually VERY VERY clear and crisp, vibrant colors!


Yeah! Thank you! For your help. What's funny is that digital picture is way different in real life. The butterfly is as beautiful but the sidewalk looks like a sidewalk with dried mowed grass on it. The little butterfly is having a snack of true crab apple.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> More smuggled torts recovered...
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/1500-smu...-abandoned-luggage-at-manila-airport-11654916
> 
> 1,500 smuggled turtles found alive in abandoned luggage at Manila airport.


The poor things all trussed up like turkeys and stuffed in plastic boxes!
It's amazing so many survived. I hope the find the [email protected]&[email protected]#*& that did that!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> View attachment 266408


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> View attachment 266409


My sister went to her son's house a while ago and found a bag of a dried, strong smelling substance on his mantlepiece and immediately jumped to conclusions.
She was furious and rang him at his place of work and tore a strip off him about his stupidity and how irresponsible he was and told him that he should be ashamed of himself etc etc.
When my nephew could eventually get a word in and calmed her down he managed to explain it was just a bag of catnip that his girlfriend who was staying there had bought for her cat. She hasn't lived it down yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> What kind of device are you using?
> 
> On an ipad, i see and do this..
> 
> View attachment 266481


On my laptop I just copy and paste pics from my pictures folder to the post I am writing.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266505
> 
> Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


Looks like an identorty parade!


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm more of a texter myself.


Me too. Sometimes I sound like I'm croaking.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying something. This is a butterfly that allowed me to shoot this past summer.
> View attachment 266484



Yayyyy!!! You got it !!! It’s onnnnnnn now[emoji16]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Looks like an identorty parade!



[emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yayyyy!!! You got it !!! It’s onnnnnnn now[emoji16]


You poor people have unleashed a photo monster...me


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Cat food, cracked corn and sunflower seeds are out. Camera is set on timelapse, one shot every 10 seconds until the disk fills up, or the battery runs out. With luck Mr Coony will come home for dinner and have his pix snapped, maybe Amal will tag along abd I’ll get a family group shot.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> My sister went to her son's house a while ago and found a bag of a dried, strong smelling substance on his mantlepiece and immediately jumped to conclusions.
> She was furious and rang him at his place of work and tore a strip off him about his stupidity and how irresponsible he was and told him that he should be ashamed of himself etc etc.
> When my nephew could eventually get a word in and calmed her down he managed to explain it was just a bag of catnip that his girlfriend who was staying there had bought for her cat. She hasn't lived it down yet!


Whahahahaha! That's priceless! When in doubt, you always ask the cat...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Cat food, cracked corn and sunflower seeds are out. Camera is set on timelapse, one shot every 10 seconds until the disk fills up, or the battery runs out. With luck Mr Coony will come home for dinner and have his pix snapped, maybe Amal will tag along abd I’ll get a family group shot.


Good luck with that.
Will look forward to seeing those!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Me too. Sometimes I sound like I'm croaking.


Me too!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The poor things all trussed up like turkeys and stuffed in plastic boxes!
> It's amazing so many survived. I hope the find the [email protected]&[email protected]#*& that did that!


The smugglers may get 1 or 2 years and the poor little animals get life or death anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

It's gone midnight here so I'd better make my way up the apples and pears. (cockney rhyming slang for 'stairs' in case you're wondering what I'm talking about)
I've had a more inactive day than usual today as I've twisted my good knee now and it's very painful to hop on. Must have been too ambitious with those chairs!
I'm hoping it will ease with some rest and painkillers. 
Anyway enjoy the rest of your Monday and I'll pop in (or hop in) tomorrow.
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Cat food, cracked corn and sunflower seeds are out. Camera is set on timelapse, one shot every 10 seconds until the disk fills up, or the battery runs out. With luck Mr Coony will come home for dinner and have his pix snapped, maybe Amal will tag along abd I’ll get a family group shot.



Sweet!!! It will look for my cute bandit fix first thing in the morning!! I’ve always been a sucker for the bad boys!!! [emoji76]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with that.
> Will look forward to seeing those!




It will be our luck that the camera runs out and then Coony Clan shows up. :-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It's gone midnight here so I'd better make my way up the apples and pears. (cockney rhyming slang for 'stairs' in case you're wondering what I'm talking about)
> I've had a more inactive day than usual today as I've twisted my good knee now and it's very painful to hop on. Must have been too ambitious with those chairs!
> I'm hoping it will ease with some rest and painkillers.
> Anyway enjoy the rest of your Monday and I'll pop in (or hop in) tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.



Well, have a grand sooty and sweep and catch you in the morning.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It's gone midnight here so I'd better make my way up the apples and pears. (cockney rhyming slang for 'stairs' in case you're wondering what I'm talking about)
> I've had a more inactive day than usual today as I've twisted my good knee now and it's very painful to hop on. Must have been too ambitious with those chairs!
> I'm hoping it will ease with some rest and painkillers.
> Anyway enjoy the rest of your Monday and I'll pop in (or hop in) tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.



Geez Lyn!!! Enough already... your gonna have to put the leotards away and settle down!!! Wishing you some really good sleep and a much better day tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My sister went to her son's house a while ago and found a bag of a dried, strong smelling substance on his mantlepiece and immediately jumped to conclusions.
> She was furious and rang him at his place of work and tore a strip off him about his stupidity and how irresponsible he was and told him that he should be ashamed of himself etc etc.
> When my nephew could eventually get a word in and calmed her down he managed to explain it was just a bag of catnip that his girlfriend who was staying there had bought for her cat. She hasn't lived it down yet!


I don't even wanna go there...but I have to. Did the kitty find the strong smelling herb? and did they find the kitty hanging as high as a really high kite?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's gone midnight here so I'd better make my way up the apples and pears. (cockney rhyming slang for 'stairs' in case you're wondering what I'm talking about)
> I've had a more inactive day than usual today as I've twisted my good knee now and it's very painful to hop on. Must have been too ambitious with those chairs!
> I'm hoping it will ease with some rest and painkillers.
> Anyway enjoy the rest of your Monday and I'll pop in (or hop in) tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.


Good night. I did the same thing to my fractured ribs. I was feeling better! No pain so I overdid it and reinjured them. Down another month. Take care. Try to just enjoy your down time and I'll try to listen to my preaching.


----------



## AZtortMom

[emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Bambam1989

How's everyone doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> How's everyone doing?



That’s a loaded question in here lately... I can honestly say that I am good ! the better question is How are you?? U have been missed.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> That’s a loaded question in here lately... I can honestly say that I am good ! the better question is How are you?? U have been missed.


I'm good, just working on art stuff. Still keeping an eye out for hubby a job down south.
Perhaps I should have asked 'what have I missed?'


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My sister went to her son's house a while ago and found a bag of a dried, strong smelling substance on his mantlepiece and immediately jumped to conclusions.
> She was furious and rang him at his place of work and tore a strip off him about his stupidity and how irresponsible he was and told him that he should be ashamed of himself etc etc.
> When my nephew could eventually get a word in and calmed her down he managed to explain it was just a bag of catnip that his girlfriend who was staying there had bought for her cat. She hasn't lived it down yet!


Whahaha. That is hilarious!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You poor people have unleashed a photo monster...me


Welcome to the club.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's gone midnight here so I'd better make my way up the apples and pears. (cockney rhyming slang for 'stairs' in case you're wondering what I'm talking about)
> I've had a more inactive day than usual today as I've twisted my good knee now and it's very painful to hop on. Must have been too ambitious with those chairs!
> I'm hoping it will ease with some rest and painkillers.
> Anyway enjoy the rest of your Monday and I'll pop in (or hop in) tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.


Oh no. Yes rest and hopefully it heals nicely.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266524
> 
> [emoji13][emoji13]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> How's everyone doing?


Hi'ya Bambam. How are you doing? You moved yet?


----------



## CarolM

All caught up but it is 4 minutes to go before I need to be in the office. My son found this in our kitchen early this morning. First time we ever found one of these where we are. Milly unfortunately was sniffing it and Liam said that it stung her. But I could not see any wound or redness etc. I am not sure if it is a poisonous one or not. Milly was not rubbing her nose or anything. So I really hope that she is okay. I will go back home at lunch and check on her. But in the 2 hours from the time she apparently got stung I did not see any difference in her behaviour or any swelling etc. Holding thumbs. Anyway Liam caught it and put it over the wall into the vlei. But from now on I will be checking my shoes before I put any feet into them. [emoji85]


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Hi'ya Bambam. How are you doing? You moved yet?


Not yet. We will be moving once my daughter let's out for summer.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So tell us, just what kind of Saturday would be your ideal Saturday?



Daughter with grandparents, sleeping in, coffee, then breakfast, then Netflix, tapas and wine...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Wow what a special achievement that is!
> She must be pretty talented to have been recommended for that.
> Well done to your daughter!!





EllieMay said:


> Wow Lena!! That’s really special!!! Congrats to daughter!!! You’ve earned your bragging rights Mommy!!! Maybe you could post us a Tune sometime))[emoji5][emoji6]



Thank you  She just practices, sometimes [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I couldnt find a nice large flowery pix with happy tunes....but great job! Поздравляю!
> 
> Now you need to record and load a short audio/video clip





EllieMay said:


> Snap!



More bragging opportunities for me? I might take you up on that! [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Should have posted this yesterday. Ha Ha Ha
> 
> View attachment 266406



Brilliant!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> More smuggled torts recovered...
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/1500-smu...-abandoned-luggage-at-manila-airport-11654916
> 
> 1,500 smuggled turtles found alive in abandoned luggage at Manila airport.



Just saw this morning. How awful.  Hope all torts were found and treated quickly enough...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> View attachment 266408



Thank you! A very important public health message. Hope everyone can read by the light of the jellyfish.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> One good thing (or two) about “Island Life”.
> 
> The UK only has four i think indigenous snake species, and of these only one poisinous. US has a few more. Luckily, ive never been bitten by a venomous snake or a rabid coon or dog. An owl, yes, but thats a different story.



Aha! So that’s how you became an absolute hoot? [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else post things to Craigs List? We seem to have an eclectic bunch of things to share with others...
> 
> A few of my current items
> 
> View attachment 266425
> View attachment 266426
> View attachment 266427
> View attachment 266428



Love the top chest particularly. The flag looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else post things to Craigs List? We seem to have an eclectic bunch of things to share with others...
> 
> A few of my current items
> 
> View attachment 266425
> View attachment 266426
> View attachment 266427
> View attachment 266428



Are you selling these things or did you buy them?

On Sunday, I posted five stone eggs for sale (in time for Easter). They were super cheap, so somebody wrote to me right away and we set a pickup time. A couple of hours later I get another message — from the mayor of our town! Turns out she wants them too... 

I had to politely turn her down. Could be a mortal offense in some countries and at least a personal grudge for life in Turkey. Denmark is a weird place. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You hate speaking on the phone? ME TOO!!! We have so much in common!



I want to be your neighbor!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> That is so awesome!!
> She looks so cute sitting there at the piano!





Yvonne G said:


> She looks beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I had a pregnant racoon decimate my box turtles a couple years ago. I trapped her and my neighbor relocated her out further into the country. I lost 6 nice box turtles to her that year.



Awful


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Way back when I used to do tortoise rescue (  ) I used to put up ads looking for good homes for my tortoises. Yesterday I read an ad for a designer dog. They wanted $600 for a jack russell/boxer MIX.



That was hilarious! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I hate that the called them turtles [emoji35]. Can’t help but wonder if the person wouldn’t have chicken out and claimed his luggage, would he have skated right through with them? What a horrible trip for all of those guys!!!



There were torts and turtles. The BBC explained the difference but didn’t really say how they all are doing and whether they all survived being wrapped in duct tape in the luggage...


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> You are worse then AZtort mom...



The jury is still out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I haven't been able to find the instructions. To upload to this site. Do I send it email? Because I don't do Facebook. I can text pictures to my friends and family.



Do you use the website or the mobile version?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I definitely think that all of you will appreciate this.
> View attachment 266480



I also loved the cartoon Noel posted with the Snow White. A great potential enclosure — or an aquarium. Imagine your guests seeing it in your home the first time! [emoji23][emoji48][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying something. This is a butterfly that allowed me to shoot this past summer.
> View attachment 266484



It worked!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> My sister went to her son's house a while ago and found a bag of a dried, strong smelling substance on his mantlepiece and immediately jumped to conclusions.
> She was furious and rang him at his place of work and tore a strip off him about his stupidity and how irresponsible he was and told him that he should be ashamed of himself etc etc.
> When my nephew could eventually get a word in and calmed her down he managed to explain it was just a bag of catnip that his girlfriend who was staying there had bought for her cat. She hasn't lived it down yet!



Of course she wanted to nip it in the bud... 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's gone midnight here so I'd better make my way up the apples and pears. (cockney rhyming slang for 'stairs' in case you're wondering what I'm talking about)
> I've had a more inactive day than usual today as I've twisted my good knee now and it's very painful to hop on. Must have been too ambitious with those chairs!
> I'm hoping it will ease with some rest and painkillers.
> Anyway enjoy the rest of your Monday and I'll pop in (or hop in) tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care.



Take it easy, Lyn. I know it’s easier said than done, but it’s important. Get well soon!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All caught up but it is 4 minutes to go before I need to be in the office. My son found this in our kitchen early this morning. First time we ever found one of these where we are. Milly unfortunately was sniffing it and Liam said that it stung her. But I could not see any wound or redness etc. I am not sure if it is a poisonous one or not. Milly was not rubbing her nose or anything. So I really hope that she is okay. I will go back home at lunch and check on her. But in the 2 hours from the time she apparently got stung I did not see any difference in her behaviour or any swelling etc. Holding thumbs. Anyway Liam caught it and put it over the wall into the vlei. But from now on I will be checking my shoes before I put any feet into them. [emoji85]
> View attachment 266528



Yikes. Not the most pleasant thing to find in your kitchen. Hope Milly is fine. 

You and Liam were very humane about the invader. I wouldn’t have been. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Not yet. We will be moving once my daughter let's out for summer.



Hi, Bambam! Hope no more house repairs on this house then? What are you working on now?


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Not yet. We will be moving once my daughter let's out for summer.


Have you started packing yet? That is always a mammoth task and I don't envy you at all.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Daughter with grandparents, sleeping in, coffee, then breakfast, then Netflix, tapas and wine...


I agree that is mine too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are you selling these things or did you buy them?
> 
> On Sunday, I posted five stone eggs for sale (in time for Easter). They were super cheap, so somebody wrote to me right away and we set a pickup time. A couple of hours later I get another message — from the mayor of our town! Turns out she wants them too...
> 
> I had to politely turn her down. Could be a mortal offense in some countries and at least a personal grudge for life in Turkey. Denmark is a weird place. [emoji85][emoji23]


Oopsie. !!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The jury is still out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 You can always tell when I am bored......I start posting funny pics!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I also loved the cartoon Noel posted with the Snow White. A great potential enclosure — or an aquarium. Imagine your guests seeing it in your home the first time! [emoji23][emoji48][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That would be a classic!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yikes. Not the most pleasant thing to find in your kitchen. Hope Milly is fine.
> 
> You and Liam were very humane about the invader. I wouldn’t have been. [emoji33]


Nope, I would have bashed it to smithereens. Liam got to it before me. I don't play with dangerous stuff and putting it in the vlei just gives it the opportunity to come back again. Horror of horrors. The worst is that I had no clue that they were around where we stay. Maybe I should have realized that they would be but... So it is shoe checking from now on and they better hope that I don't see them before my kids do. Otherwise they will end up looking like a pancake!!


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM
@bambam needs one of your summary posts. She asked how everyone had been . I was to close to my bed to even attempt that one last night:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!! Wishing everyone a sunny day


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> @bambam needs one of your summary posts. She asked how everyone had been . I was to close to my bed to even attempt that one last night:-(


I will have to try tonight, as quite busy at work today. You guys like to make sure that I am paying attention!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! Wishing everyone a sunny day


You too Heather.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I will have to try tonight, as quite busy at work today. You guys like to make sure that I am paying attention!!



“The most sought after individuals are the usually the best at what they do”

We can’t help it that your so good [emoji4]


----------



## LittleBit

EllieMay said:


> I know that must have been so hard! Little bit is gorgeous and truly a credit to you.. As everyone has said! I’m glad you and Cheryl found each other and I’m sure kids will understand with time. God Bless!



Thank you, God Bless you too


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok folks. Calm winds, sunny blue skys. It’s time to hit the (cold) waters this morning. Kayak is loaded on the truck, gear packed and it’s time to set out for an early March water adventure.

Ogh, no Coon family last night. See.....everything was perfectly set up, extra food, camera clicking, good lighting, clear sky. No racoons.

I’ll try again tonight.


----------



## CarolM

Okay lets do this. @bambam a summary to help you catch up.

*Cheryl* adopted another tort - it's name is Littlebit, Cheryl even drove 12 hours to go and fetch her. Now that is dedication. Her original owner is so very happy that Cheryl was able to help out and take Littlebit on. In fact she has posted here a few times.

*Heather *picked up a bargain and got herself some tort ornaments for the tort garden one of which looks very cool and I envisioned it being a bird bath, (although I did not post that) and others envisioned it being perfect for some succulents. She is umming and ahhing about the redfoot she saw and her and her son have been ambushing hubby to get it for their anniversary present. ( her hubby and her anniversary - not her and her son's just in case you thought otherwise.)

*Linda* has been off and on for a while as she is still struggling with the flu/cold or was it Bronchitis, can't remember which but it has hit her for a loop and she has been woman down for a while. She did go to visit the in laws this week or was it her mother. Oh dear my memory is failing.......UUUUGHHHH I am getting old. 

*Cathie G* has finally figured out how to post a pic and has threatened us with lots of pictures (she has still to learn that she fits right in with the rest of us picture happy posting roommates)

*Lyn* is still trying to recover from the accident. She has gone through purple, blue and greens casts so far and Lola thinks the green one is food and tried to take a bite or two once or twice. However she has been using her knee too much to get around and has now ended up straining it a bit. So if you see her scooting around on her knee you have our permission to tie her down so that she can heal and get better.

*Sabine* has popped in once or twice and all is good for her - just has a lot of animals to take care of right now. Ma and Mo although still babies for her are about the size of my adult Angulata tortoises - just shows you how quickly and big the Aldabra torts get.

*Mark* has been dazzling us with his wood working skills and will have a fight on his hands about which bowl goes to which roommate if he is not careful. Then he still teases us with beautiful wooden chests. Mark also has a raccon family visiting him and he has been trying very hard to get some decent photos to share with us of them. The one or two that we have had are of cuteness. Although apparently they don't stay that way once they start causing nonsense.

*Johnandjade* have connected with Linda via phone and said that he is doing much better and hopes to be back online with us soon.

*Yvonne* was taken down as well with the virus going around the CDR, but last I heard she was doing better and is being amused by people trying to sell a mixed breed dog as a rare breed for about $600 (not sure if that was the right amount that they posted on their add)

*Lena* is still being run off her feet on the weekends with all the activities arranged for her daughter. Which was awarded with a lesson at the consortorium (damn I cannot remember the correct name now - not even sure if that is a word. - well it is now) anyway suffice it to say it was somewhere really special and a real achievement for her daughter. She was dressed in this really beautiful black dress with flowers and was the youngest child there. We are all really proud of our Denmark daughter. 

*Ed* popped in and gave Linda permission to pass his number to anybody who wants it and wants to chat to him. But does not believe that anybody will. If it did not cost so much from here I would have asked for it.

*Anne* is having fun with her thread of the mud turtles and I must admit she has tempted once or twice to get some turtles myself. Pinstripe and Bold are just so cute, we however would like some more pics of her bearded dragon as he feeling left out. And he is part of the family after all. By the way @Pastel Tortie how is hubbies new job going and have you finally sorted out the new schedule?

*Bea* I suspect has been reading our posts here but mainly enjoying Bold and Pinstripes thread as well. Jacques has some competition for cuteness. Speaking of Jacques she did it again and gave Bea a hard time. She was taken to the vet again because she was all swollen and they did not know why. But the vet could not find anything and she seems fine now.

*Kathy* has been beguiling us with her driving techniques and cleaning skills. Although some us think she just took her buggie or whatever you call their adventure mud vehicle  and bought a new one, it was so clean after she was through with it. Her turtle has been enjoying it's basking spot in the new pond that they constructed for it.
Oh and she has a robot vacuum which I am going to steal one night when she is not looking. He he he

*Ray* had his operation and seemed to be doing well, except we have not heard a peep from him in a while..... @Ray--Opo are you okay? How is Opo doing and how are you doing?

*Todd* from his own thread about Marge had a scare as little Marge decided to flip over in her soaking water. Luckily Todd saw it quick enough and was able to right her. Sjoe that was a close call.

*Me* - well we have been getting some rain which is Yayyyyy and have been fighting off scorpions. Okay Okay my son Liam fought the scorpion and released it into the vlei, I would have flattened it personally, but lucky scorpion was found by Liam instead.

Okay so who have I left out this time?

The normal residences of the CDR are all doing fine, we seem to have too many socks etc. being knitted which have been blocking the vents. Which is why so many of the roommates have been down lately. Willy and Silly have been stealing any pilchards that they find, the jellyfish are still playing games , only they have now cottoned on to the game of hide and seek. The one legged pirate is in cahoots with Ray and they are swapping stories about their war wounds. (maybe that is where Ray has disappeared to?) The leprechaun is still trying to hide his chest of gold from the rest of us, as he does not want to share (the selfish Leprechaun) , I have been missing some carrots in my corner so the snow leopard must still be around. Montgomery has been mopping around as he is not happy that Linda has not been around very much to replenish his coffee, tea and hot chocolate supplies etc. I tried giving him some rusks but he did not know what they were and in his opinion they were not biscuits. I haven't heard anybody complain about the hedgehogs so that must either mean that no-one has stepped on them recently or they have been getting out of the way quick enough.

Enjoy


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> It will be our luck that the camera runs out and then Coony Clan shows up. :-(


You're going to have to call one of them George -George Coony!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> How's everyone doing?


Hi there - good to see you !
Hope all's well with you.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> All caught up but it is 4 minutes to go before I need to be in the office. My son found this in our kitchen early this morning. First time we ever found one of these where we are. Milly unfortunately was sniffing it and Liam said that it stung her. But I could not see any wound or redness etc. I am not sure if it is a poisonous one or not. Milly was not rubbing her nose or anything. So I really hope that she is okay. I will go back home at lunch and check on her. But in the 2 hours from the time she apparently got stung I did not see any difference in her behaviour or any swelling etc. Holding thumbs. Anyway Liam caught it and put it over the wall into the vlei. But from now on I will be checking my shoes before I put any feet into them. [emoji85]
> View attachment 266528


Nasty little blighter!
Hope Milly is OK.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Okay lets do this. @bambam a summary to help you catch up.
> 
> *Cheryl* adopted another tort - it's name is Littlebit, Cheryl even drove 12 hours to go and fetch her. Now that is dedication. Her original owner is so very happy that Cheryl was able to help out and take Littlebit on. In fact she has posted here a few times.
> 
> *Heather *picked up a bargain and got herself some tort ornaments for the tort garden one of which looks very cool and I envisioned it being a bird bath, (although I did not post that) and others envisioned it being perfect for some succulents. She is umming and ahhing about the redfoot she saw and her and her son have been ambushing hubby to get it for their anniversary present. ( her hubby and her anniversary - not her and her son's just in case you thought otherwise.)
> 
> *Linda* has been off and on for a while as she is still struggling with the flu/cold or was it Bronchitis, can't remember which but it has hit her for a loop and she has been woman down for a while. She did go to visit the in laws this week or was it her mother. Oh dear my memory is failing.......UUUUGHHHH I am getting old.
> 
> *Cathie G* has finally figured out how to post a pic and has threatened us with lots of pictures (she has still to learn that she fits right in with the rest of us picture happy posting roommates)
> 
> *Lyn* is still trying to recover from the accident. She has gone through purple, blue and greens casts so far and Lola thinks the green one is food and tried to take a bite or two once or twice. However she has been using her knee too much to get around and has now ended up straining it a bit. So if you see her scooting around on her knee you have our permission to tie her down so that she can heal and get better.
> 
> *Sabine* has popped in once or twice and all is good for her - just has a lot of animals to take care of right now. Ma and Mo although still babies for her are about the size of my adult Angulata tortoises - just shows you how quickly and big the Aldabra torts get.
> 
> *Mark* has been dazzling us with his wood working skills and will have a fight on his hands about which bowl goes to which roommate if he is not careful. Then he still teases us with beautiful wooden chests. Mark also has a raccon family visiting him and he has been trying very hard to get some decent photos to share with us of them. The one or two that we have had are of cuteness. Although apparently they don't stay that way once they start causing nonsense.
> 
> *Johnandjade* have connected with Linda via phone and said that he is doing much better and hopes to be back online with us soon.
> 
> *Yvonne* was taken down as well with the virus going around the CDR, but last I heard she was doing better and is being amused by people trying to sell a mixed breed dog as a rare breed for about $600 (not sure if that was the right amount that they posted on their add)
> 
> *Lena* is still being run off her feet on the weekends with all the activities arranged for her daughter. Which was awarded with a lesson at the consortorium (damn I cannot remember the correct name now - not even sure if that is a word. - well it is now) anyway suffice it to say it was somewhere really special and a real achievement for her daughter. She was dressed in this really beautiful black dress with flowers and was the youngest child there. We are all really proud of our Denmark daughter.
> 
> *Ed* popped in and gave Linda permission to pass his number to anybody who wants it and wants to chat to him. But does not believe that anybody will. If it did not cost so much from here I would have asked for it.
> 
> *Anne* is having fun with her thread of the mud turtles and I must admit she has tempted once or twice to get some turtles myself. Pinstripe and Bold are just so cute, we however would like some more pics of her bearded dragon as he feeling left out. And he is part of the family after all. By the way @Pastel Tortie how is hubbies new job going and have you finally sorted out the new schedule?
> 
> *Bea* I suspect has been reading our posts here but mainly enjoying Bold and Pinstripes thread as well. Jacques has some competition for cuteness. Speaking of Jacques she did it again and gave Bea a hard time. She was taken to the vet again because she was all swollen and they did not know why. But the vet could not find anything and she seems fine now.
> 
> *Kathy* has been beguiling us with her driving techniques and cleaning skills. Although some us think she just took her buggie or whatever you call their adventure mud vehicle  and bought a new one, it was so clean after she was through with it. Her turtle has been enjoying it's basking spot in the new pond that they constructed for it.
> Oh and she has a robot vacuum which I am going to steal one night when she is not looking. He he he
> 
> *Ray* had his operation and seemed to be doing well, except we have not heard a peep from him in a while..... @Ray--Opo are you okay? How is Opo doing and how are you doing?
> 
> *Todd* from his own thread about Marge had a scare as little Marge decided to flip over in her soaking water. Luckily Todd saw it quick enough and was able to right her. Sjoe that was a close call.
> 
> *Me* - well we have been getting some rain which is Yayyyyy and have been fighting off scorpions. Okay Okay my son Liam fought the scorpion and released it into the vlei, I would have flattened it personally, but lucky scorpion was found by Liam instead.
> 
> Okay so who have I left out this time?
> 
> The normal residences of the CDR are all doing fine, we seem to have too many socks etc. being knitted which have been blocking the vents. Which is why so many of the roommates have been down lately. Willy and Silly have been stealing any pilchards that they find, the jellyfish are still playing games , only they have now cottoned on to the game of hide and seek. The one legged pirate is in cahoots with Ray and they are swapping stories about their war wounds. (maybe that is where Ray has disappeared to?) The leprechaun is still trying to hide his chest of gold from the rest of us, as he does not want to share (the selfish Leprechaun) , I have been missing some carrots in my corner so the snow leopard must still be around. Montgomery has been mopping around as he is not happy that Linda has not been around very much to replenish his coffee, tea and hot chocolate supplies etc. I tried giving him some rusks but he did not know what they were and in his opinion they were not biscuits. I haven't heard anybody complain about the hedgehogs so that must either mean that no-one has stepped on them recently or they have been getting out of the way quick enough.
> 
> Enjoy


EXCELLENT summary, as always, Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay lets do this. @bambam a summary to help you catch up.
> 
> *Cheryl* adopted another tort - it's name is Littlebit, Cheryl even drove 12 hours to go and fetch her. Now that is dedication. Her original owner is so very happy that Cheryl was able to help out and take Littlebit on. In fact she has posted here a few times.
> 
> *Heather *picked up a bargain and got herself some tort ornaments for the tort garden one of which looks very cool and I envisioned it being a bird bath, (although I did not post that) and others envisioned it being perfect for some succulents. She is umming and ahhing about the redfoot she saw and her and her son have been ambushing hubby to get it for their anniversary present. ( her hubby and her anniversary - not her and her son's just in case you thought otherwise.)
> 
> *Linda* has been off and on for a while as she is still struggling with the flu/cold or was it Bronchitis, can't remember which but it has hit her for a loop and she has been woman down for a while. She did go to visit the in laws this week or was it her mother. Oh dear my memory is failing.......UUUUGHHHH I am getting old.
> 
> *Cathie G* has finally figured out how to post a pic and has threatened us with lots of pictures (she has still to learn that she fits right in with the rest of us picture happy posting roommates)
> 
> *Lyn* is still trying to recover from the accident. She has gone through purple, blue and greens casts so far and Lola thinks the green one is food and tried to take a bite or two once or twice. However she has been using her knee too much to get around and has now ended up straining it a bit. So if you see her scooting around on her knee you have our permission to tie her down so that she can heal and get better.
> 
> *Sabine* has popped in once or twice and all is good for her - just has a lot of animals to take care of right now. Ma and Mo although still babies for her are about the size of my adult Angulata tortoises - just shows you how quickly and big the Aldabra torts get.
> 
> *Mark* has been dazzling us with his wood working skills and will have a fight on his hands about which bowl goes to which roommate if he is not careful. Then he still teases us with beautiful wooden chests. Mark also has a raccon family visiting him and he has been trying very hard to get some decent photos to share with us of them. The one or two that we have had are of cuteness. Although apparently they don't stay that way once they start causing nonsense.
> 
> *Johnandjade* have connected with Linda via phone and said that he is doing much better and hopes to be back online with us soon.
> 
> *Yvonne* was taken down as well with the virus going around the CDR, but last I heard she was doing better and is being amused by people trying to sell a mixed breed dog as a rare breed for about $600 (not sure if that was the right amount that they posted on their add)
> 
> *Lena* is still being run off her feet on the weekends with all the activities arranged for her daughter. Which was awarded with a lesson at the consortorium (damn I cannot remember the correct name now - not even sure if that is a word. - well it is now) anyway suffice it to say it was somewhere really special and a real achievement for her daughter. She was dressed in this really beautiful black dress with flowers and was the youngest child there. We are all really proud of our Denmark daughter.
> 
> *Ed* popped in and gave Linda permission to pass his number to anybody who wants it and wants to chat to him. But does not believe that anybody will. If it did not cost so much from here I would have asked for it.
> 
> *Anne* is having fun with her thread of the mud turtles and I must admit she has tempted once or twice to get some turtles myself. Pinstripe and Bold are just so cute, we however would like some more pics of her bearded dragon as he feeling left out. And he is part of the family after all. By the way @Pastel Tortie how is hubbies new job going and have you finally sorted out the new schedule?
> 
> *Bea* I suspect has been reading our posts here but mainly enjoying Bold and Pinstripes thread as well. Jacques has some competition for cuteness. Speaking of Jacques she did it again and gave Bea a hard time. She was taken to the vet again because she was all swollen and they did not know why. But the vet could not find anything and she seems fine now.
> 
> *Kathy* has been beguiling us with her driving techniques and cleaning skills. Although some us think she just took her buggie or whatever you call their adventure mud vehicle  and bought a new one, it was so clean after she was through with it. Her turtle has been enjoying it's basking spot in the new pond that they constructed for it.
> Oh and she has a robot vacuum which I am going to steal one night when she is not looking. He he he
> 
> *Ray* had his operation and seemed to be doing well, except we have not heard a peep from him in a while..... @Ray--Opo are you okay? How is Opo doing and how are you doing?
> 
> *Todd* from his own thread about Marge had a scare as little Marge decided to flip over in her soaking water. Luckily Todd saw it quick enough and was able to right her. Sjoe that was a close call.
> 
> *Me* - well we have been getting some rain which is Yayyyyy and have been fighting off scorpions. Okay Okay my son Liam fought the scorpion and released it into the vlei, I would have flattened it personally, but lucky scorpion was found by Liam instead.
> 
> Okay so who have I left out this time?
> 
> The normal residences of the CDR are all doing fine, we seem to have too many socks etc. being knitted which have been blocking the vents. Which is why so many of the roommates have been down lately. Willy and Silly have been stealing any pilchards that they find, the jellyfish are still playing games , only they have now cottoned on to the game of hide and seek. The one legged pirate is in cahoots with Ray and they are swapping stories about their war wounds. (maybe that is where Ray has disappeared to?) The leprechaun is still trying to hide his chest of gold from the rest of us, as he does not want to share (the selfish Leprechaun) , I have been missing some carrots in my corner so the snow leopard must still be around. Montgomery has been mopping around as he is not happy that Linda has not been around very much to replenish his coffee, tea and hot chocolate supplies etc. I tried giving him some rusks but he did not know what they were and in his opinion they were not biscuits. I haven't heard anybody complain about the hedgehogs so that must either mean that no-one has stepped on them recently or they have been getting out of the way quick enough.
> 
> Enjoy



Excellent as always!
Do you ever take minutes in meetings ?
Just wondering if that's where you developed this skill you have!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@CarolM - Our bearded dragon was so happy to hear that you wanted to see pictures of him! Look at that smile!



Here is one with an overall view. Ignore the cold meds off to the side... That's when my household were trying to get over the crud.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning to you all.
Happy Pancake Day!!
www.historic-uk.com/CultureUK/Pancake-Day
My nephew has just bought me some ready made, microwaveable pancakes and some Jif lemon so that's what I'm having for tea. 
Couldn't possibly make themself - it would far too dangerous to try tossing them while I have a broken leg.
(I'll have to think of another excuse for next year.)


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM - Our bearded dragon was so happy to hear that you wanted to see pictures of him! Look at that smile!
> View attachment 266537
> 
> 
> Here is one with an overall view. Ignore the cold meds off to the side... That's when my household were trying to get over the crud.
> View attachment 266538


He's gorgeous - such a happy chappy!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> He's gorgeous - such a happy chappy!!


Thank you! I still make it a point to tell him what a great big beautiful beard he has, when he's doing his morning beard stretches.


----------



## Lyn W

I must go and soak Lola, he's having another duvet day while still keeping his eye on me from inside his hide.
That naughty torty needs to come out and soak up some water and uvb.
So will see you all later.
TTFN


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> All caught up but it is 4 minutes to go before I need to be in the office. My son found this in our kitchen early this morning. First time we ever found one of these where we are. Milly unfortunately was sniffing it and Liam said that it stung her. But I could not see any wound or redness etc. I am not sure if it is a poisonous one or not. Milly was not rubbing her nose or anything. So I really hope that she is okay. I will go back home at lunch and check on her. But in the 2 hours from the time she apparently got stung I did not see any difference in her behaviour or any swelling etc. Holding thumbs. Anyway Liam caught it and put it over the wall into the vlei. But from now on I will be checking my shoes before I put any feet into them. [emoji85]
> View attachment 266528



I hate scorpions!!
How’s Milly doing?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Okay lets do this. @bambam a summary to help you catch up.
> 
> *Cheryl* adopted another tort - it's name is Littlebit, Cheryl even drove 12 hours to go and fetch her. Now that is dedication. Her original owner is so very happy that Cheryl was able to help out and take Littlebit on. In fact she has posted here a few times.
> 
> *Heather *picked up a bargain and got herself some tort ornaments for the tort garden one of which looks very cool and I envisioned it being a bird bath, (although I did not post that) and others envisioned it being perfect for some succulents. She is umming and ahhing about the redfoot she saw and her and her son have been ambushing hubby to get it for their anniversary present. ( her hubby and her anniversary - not her and her son's just in case you thought otherwise.)
> 
> *Linda* has been off and on for a while as she is still struggling with the flu/cold or was it Bronchitis, can't remember which but it has hit her for a loop and she has been woman down for a while. She did go to visit the in laws this week or was it her mother. Oh dear my memory is failing.......UUUUGHHHH I am getting old.
> 
> *Cathie G* has finally figured out how to post a pic and has threatened us with lots of pictures (she has still to learn that she fits right in with the rest of us picture happy posting roommates)
> 
> *Lyn* is still trying to recover from the accident. She has gone through purple, blue and greens casts so far and Lola thinks the green one is food and tried to take a bite or two once or twice. However she has been using her knee too much to get around and has now ended up straining it a bit. So if you see her scooting around on her knee you have our permission to tie her down so that she can heal and get better.
> 
> *Sabine* has popped in once or twice and all is good for her - just has a lot of animals to take care of right now. Ma and Mo although still babies for her are about the size of my adult Angulata tortoises - just shows you how quickly and big the Aldabra torts get.
> 
> *Mark* has been dazzling us with his wood working skills and will have a fight on his hands about which bowl goes to which roommate if he is not careful. Then he still teases us with beautiful wooden chests. Mark also has a raccon family visiting him and he has been trying very hard to get some decent photos to share with us of them. The one or two that we have had are of cuteness. Although apparently they don't stay that way once they start causing nonsense.
> 
> *Johnandjade* have connected with Linda via phone and said that he is doing much better and hopes to be back online with us soon.
> 
> *Yvonne* was taken down as well with the virus going around the CDR, but last I heard she was doing better and is being amused by people trying to sell a mixed breed dog as a rare breed for about $600 (not sure if that was the right amount that they posted on their add)
> 
> *Lena* is still being run off her feet on the weekends with all the activities arranged for her daughter. Which was awarded with a lesson at the consortorium (damn I cannot remember the correct name now - not even sure if that is a word. - well it is now) anyway suffice it to say it was somewhere really special and a real achievement for her daughter. She was dressed in this really beautiful black dress with flowers and was the youngest child there. We are all really proud of our Denmark daughter.
> 
> *Ed* popped in and gave Linda permission to pass his number to anybody who wants it and wants to chat to him. But does not believe that anybody will. If it did not cost so much from here I would have asked for it.
> 
> *Anne* is having fun with her thread of the mud turtles and I must admit she has tempted once or twice to get some turtles myself. Pinstripe and Bold are just so cute, we however would like some more pics of her bearded dragon as he feeling left out. And he is part of the family after all. By the way @Pastel Tortie how is hubbies new job going and have you finally sorted out the new schedule?
> 
> *Bea* I suspect has been reading our posts here but mainly enjoying Bold and Pinstripes thread as well. Jacques has some competition for cuteness. Speaking of Jacques she did it again and gave Bea a hard time. She was taken to the vet again because she was all swollen and they did not know why. But the vet could not find anything and she seems fine now.
> 
> *Kathy* has been beguiling us with her driving techniques and cleaning skills. Although some us think she just took her buggie or whatever you call their adventure mud vehicle  and bought a new one, it was so clean after she was through with it. Her turtle has been enjoying it's basking spot in the new pond that they constructed for it.
> Oh and she has a robot vacuum which I am going to steal one night when she is not looking. He he he
> 
> *Ray* had his operation and seemed to be doing well, except we have not heard a peep from him in a while..... @Ray--Opo are you okay? How is Opo doing and how are you doing?
> 
> *Todd* from his own thread about Marge had a scare as little Marge decided to flip over in her soaking water. Luckily Todd saw it quick enough and was able to right her. Sjoe that was a close call.
> 
> *Me* - well we have been getting some rain which is Yayyyyy and have been fighting off scorpions. Okay Okay my son Liam fought the scorpion and released it into the vlei, I would have flattened it personally, but lucky scorpion was found by Liam instead.
> 
> Okay so who have I left out this time?
> 
> The normal residences of the CDR are all doing fine, we seem to have too many socks etc. being knitted which have been blocking the vents. Which is why so many of the roommates have been down lately. Willy and Silly have been stealing any pilchards that they find, the jellyfish are still playing games , only they have now cottoned on to the game of hide and seek. The one legged pirate is in cahoots with Ray and they are swapping stories about their war wounds. (maybe that is where Ray has disappeared to?) The leprechaun is still trying to hide his chest of gold from the rest of us, as he does not want to share (the selfish Leprechaun) , I have been missing some carrots in my corner so the snow leopard must still be around. Montgomery has been mopping around as he is not happy that Linda has not been around very much to replenish his coffee, tea and hot chocolate supplies etc. I tried giving him some rusks but he did not know what they were and in his opinion they were not biscuits. I haven't heard anybody complain about the hedgehogs so that must either mean that no-one has stepped on them recently or they have been getting out of the way quick enough.
> 
> Enjoy



So so impressive!!!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM - Our bearded dragon was so happy to hear that you wanted to see pictures of him! Look at that smile!
> View attachment 266537
> 
> 
> Here is one with an overall view. Ignore the cold meds off to the side... That's when my household were trying to get over the crud.
> View attachment 266538



Awww, love him!! Do you raise Dubai roaches for him? 
Makes me miss mine.


----------



## Blackdog1714

@CarolM just keep an eye on your doggie to see any swelling. I suggest circling the area with a permanet marker to be able to judge if there is any swelling. All scorpions have venom it just depends on how allergic to that venom you are which regulates the reaction. Wish you the best


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all! It's a blustery, rainy day here today. I haven't had to make a fire in the wood stove for about a week, but this a.m. the house is cold enough to warrant one. I have no plans to do anything other than take care of the animals. ONce that's done, I'll be here in the house vegetating. Still feeling a bit blah, but the cold is slowly but surely going away. I'm able to breathe at night, so am sleeping well. But I think I need a new bed. I wake up in the a.m. with a sore body, and not feeling rested at all. Later. . .


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning to you all.
> Happy Pancake Day!!
> www.historic-uk.com/CultureUK/Pancake-Day
> My nephew has just bought me some ready made, microwaveable pancakes and some Jif lemon so that's what I'm having for tea.
> Couldn't possibly make themself - it would far too dangerous to try tossing them while I have a broken leg.
> (I'll have to think of another excuse for next year.)


Right. That excuse would just fall flat if you tried it again.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Awww, love him!! Do you raise Dubai roaches for him?
> Makes me miss mine.


Your... roaches??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Awww, love him!! Do you raise Dubai roaches for him?
> Makes me miss mine.


Nope, I don't do roaches. I live in Florida. We have more than enough in our environment, and some of them are downright scary. Raising superworms, earthworms, crickets, isopods, sure... I just can't bring myself to deliberately, intentionally, make more roaches. No matter how healthy Tom says they are.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> @CarolM just keep an eye on your doggie to see any swelling. I suggest circling the area with a permanet marker to be able to judge if there is any swelling. All scorpions have venom it just depends on how allergic to that venom you are which regulates the reaction. Wish you the best


@Blackdog1714 Just wanted to say I'm glad we have someone with your background and expertise on the forum. (TFO knows quite a bit about a wide range of topics!) I've never worked in animal control, but I have worked in animal related emergency management. Once upon a time, I worked for the State Veterinarian's Office in Florida.


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> One good thing (or two) about “Island Life”.
> 
> The UK only has four i think indigenous snake species, and of these only one poisinous. US has a few more. Luckily, ive never been bitten by a venomous snake or a rabid coon or dog. An owl, yes, but thats a different story.



Do you believe in the owl theory?; that owls are much more murder-y than we think.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Bambam! Hope no more house repairs on this house then? What are you working on now?


I was going to do a Galapagos tort but decided to do a portrait of Clunker instead[emoji28] 
No repairs on the house but hubby has been doing some major servicing on the vehicles so they are ready for the drive.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Blackdog1714 Just wanted to say I'm glad we have someone with your background and expertise on the forum. (TFO knows quite a bit about a wide range of topics!) I've never worked in animal control, but I have worked in animal related emergency management. Once upon a time, I worked for the State Veterinarian's Office in Florida.


Thanks and I am glad to contribute to such an awesome forum


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Have you started packing yet? That is always a mammoth task and I don't envy you at all.


Not packing, but going through stuff to see what needs to be gotten rid of. We have to much junk


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Do you believe in the owl theory?; that owls are much more murder-y than we think.


I hadn't heard that theory, and had to Google it. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You're going to have to call one of them George -George Coony!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Nasty little blighter!
> Hope Milly is OK.


She perfectly fine. Thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Excellent as always!
> Do you ever take minutes in meetings ?
> Just wondering if that's where you developed this skill you have!


No. I would be terrible at it. And I am sure you would all be able to do the same. And some things I do forget as evidenced in the above summary.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM - Our bearded dragon was so happy to hear that you wanted to see pictures of him! Look at that smile!
> View attachment 266537
> 
> 
> Here is one with an overall view. Ignore the cold meds off to the side... That's when my household were trying to get over the crud.
> View attachment 266538


Ahhh. Thank you. I love those photos. He really looks like a gentle giant. Possibly one of the dragons I love reading about in Anne McCaffery's books. 

Oh wait. Your name is Anne and you have a dragon.
I love Anne McCaffery's book about dragons. We are meant to be friends. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I hate scorpions!!
> How’s Milly doing?


She is doing just fine thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> @CarolM just keep an eye on your doggie to see any swelling. I suggest circling the area with a permanet marker to be able to judge if there is any swelling. All scorpions have venom it just depends on how allergic to that venom you are which regulates the reaction. Wish you the best


Thank you very much. Truth is that I am not even sure she was stung. As I could not see any marks or swelling or redness. She may just have yelped because the scorpion must have gone for her. But I am certainly keeping an eye on her.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all! It's a blustery, rainy day here today. I haven't had to make a fire in the wood stove for about a week, but this a.m. the house is cold enough to warrant one. I have no plans to do anything other than take care of the animals. ONce that's done, I'll be here in the house vegetating. Still feeling a bit blah, but the cold is slowly but surely going away. I'm able to breathe at night, so am sleeping well. But I think I need a new bed. I wake up in the a.m. with a sore body, and not feeling rested at all. Later. . .


Oh no. Yvonne please rest. You need to get better. Nothing is allowed to happen to you.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Not packing, but going through stuff to see what needs to be gotten rid of. We have to much junk


We always do.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Ahhh. Thank you. I love those photos. He really looks like a gentle giant. Possibly one of the dragons I love reading about in Anne McCaffery's books.
> 
> Oh wait. Your name is Anne and you have a dragon.
> I love Anne McCaffery's book about dragons. We are meant to be friends. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


I used to read books my Anne McCaffrey all the time, it seemed. Then I majored in English in college, which took away most of the enjoyment from reading!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I used to read books my Anne McCaffrey all the time, it seemed. Then I majored in English in college, which took away most of the enjoyment from reading!


Lol. Reading is my zone out from the world zone. And what better place than a fictional place with dragons. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay lets do this. @bambam a summary to help you catch up.
> 
> *Cheryl* adopted another tort - it's name is Littlebit, Cheryl even drove 12 hours to go and fetch her. Now that is dedication. Her original owner is so very happy that Cheryl was able to help out and take Littlebit on. In fact she has posted here a few times.
> 
> *Heather *picked up a bargain and got herself some tort ornaments for the tort garden one of which looks very cool and I envisioned it being a bird bath, (although I did not post that) and others envisioned it being perfect for some succulents. She is umming and ahhing about the redfoot she saw and her and her son have been ambushing hubby to get it for their anniversary present. ( her hubby and her anniversary - not her and her son's just in case you thought otherwise.)
> 
> *Linda* has been off and on for a while as she is still struggling with the flu/cold or was it Bronchitis, can't remember which but it has hit her for a loop and she has been woman down for a while. She did go to visit the in laws this week or was it her mother. Oh dear my memory is failing.......UUUUGHHHH I am getting old.
> 
> *Cathie G* has finally figured out how to post a pic and has threatened us with lots of pictures (she has still to learn that she fits right in with the rest of us picture happy posting roommates)
> 
> *Lyn* is still trying to recover from the accident. She has gone through purple, blue and greens casts so far and Lola thinks the green one is food and tried to take a bite or two once or twice. However she has been using her knee too much to get around and has now ended up straining it a bit. So if you see her scooting around on her knee you have our permission to tie her down so that she can heal and get better.
> 
> *Sabine* has popped in once or twice and all is good for her - just has a lot of animals to take care of right now. Ma and Mo although still babies for her are about the size of my adult Angulata tortoises - just shows you how quickly and big the Aldabra torts get.
> 
> *Mark* has been dazzling us with his wood working skills and will have a fight on his hands about which bowl goes to which roommate if he is not careful. Then he still teases us with beautiful wooden chests. Mark also has a raccon family visiting him and he has been trying very hard to get some decent photos to share with us of them. The one or two that we have had are of cuteness. Although apparently they don't stay that way once they start causing nonsense.
> 
> *Johnandjade* have connected with Linda via phone and said that he is doing much better and hopes to be back online with us soon.
> 
> *Yvonne* was taken down as well with the virus going around the CDR, but last I heard she was doing better and is being amused by people trying to sell a mixed breed dog as a rare breed for about $600 (not sure if that was the right amount that they posted on their add)
> 
> *Lena* is still being run off her feet on the weekends with all the activities arranged for her daughter. Which was awarded with a lesson at the consortorium (damn I cannot remember the correct name now - not even sure if that is a word. - well it is now) anyway suffice it to say it was somewhere really special and a real achievement for her daughter. She was dressed in this really beautiful black dress with flowers and was the youngest child there. We are all really proud of our Denmark daughter.
> 
> *Ed* popped in and gave Linda permission to pass his number to anybody who wants it and wants to chat to him. But does not believe that anybody will. If it did not cost so much from here I would have asked for it.
> 
> *Anne* is having fun with her thread of the mud turtles and I must admit she has tempted once or twice to get some turtles myself. Pinstripe and Bold are just so cute, we however would like some more pics of her bearded dragon as he feeling left out. And he is part of the family after all. By the way @Pastel Tortie how is hubbies new job going and have you finally sorted out the new schedule?
> 
> *Bea* I suspect has been reading our posts here but mainly enjoying Bold and Pinstripes thread as well. Jacques has some competition for cuteness. Speaking of Jacques she did it again and gave Bea a hard time. She was taken to the vet again because she was all swollen and they did not know why. But the vet could not find anything and she seems fine now.
> 
> *Kathy* has been beguiling us with her driving techniques and cleaning skills. Although some us think she just took her buggie or whatever you call their adventure mud vehicle  and bought a new one, it was so clean after she was through with it. Her turtle has been enjoying it's basking spot in the new pond that they constructed for it.
> Oh and she has a robot vacuum which I am going to steal one night when she is not looking. He he he
> 
> *Ray* had his operation and seemed to be doing well, except we have not heard a peep from him in a while..... @Ray--Opo are you okay? How is Opo doing and how are you doing?
> 
> *Todd* from his own thread about Marge had a scare as little Marge decided to flip over in her soaking water. Luckily Todd saw it quick enough and was able to right her. Sjoe that was a close call.
> 
> *Me* - well we have been getting some rain which is Yayyyyy and have been fighting off scorpions. Okay Okay my son Liam fought the scorpion and released it into the vlei, I would have flattened it personally, but lucky scorpion was found by Liam instead.
> 
> Okay so who have I left out this time?
> 
> The normal residences of the CDR are all doing fine, we seem to have too many socks etc. being knitted which have been blocking the vents. Which is why so many of the roommates have been down lately. Willy and Silly have been stealing any pilchards that they find, the jellyfish are still playing games , only they have now cottoned on to the game of hide and seek. The one legged pirate is in cahoots with Ray and they are swapping stories about their war wounds. (maybe that is where Ray has disappeared to?) The leprechaun is still trying to hide his chest of gold from the rest of us, as he does not want to share (the selfish Leprechaun) , I have been missing some carrots in my corner so the snow leopard must still be around. Montgomery has been mopping around as he is not happy that Linda has not been around very much to replenish his coffee, tea and hot chocolate supplies etc. I tried giving him some rusks but he did not know what they were and in his opinion they were not biscuits. I haven't heard anybody complain about the hedgehogs so that must either mean that no-one has stepped on them recently or they have been getting out of the way quick enough.
> 
> Enjoy



[emoji294]️ [emoji294]️ [emoji294]️ [emoji294]️ [emoji294]️
EXCELLENT! Why would I even try???


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM - Our bearded dragon was so happy to hear that you wanted to see pictures of him! Look at that smile!
> View attachment 266537
> 
> 
> Here is one with an overall view. Ignore the cold meds off to the side... That's when my household were trying to get over the crud.
> View attachment 266538



OMG!!! That’s the bestest expression ever!!!! Just AWWWWW[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning to you all.
> Happy Pancake Day!!
> www.historic-uk.com/CultureUK/Pancake-Day
> My nephew has just bought me some ready made, microwaveable pancakes and some Jif lemon so that's what I'm having for tea.
> Couldn't possibly make themself - it would far too dangerous to try tossing them while I have a broken leg.
> (I'll have to think of another excuse for next year.)



How awesome!!! I made my son pancakes this morning before school... I was completely unaware of the holiday so it was just fate


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> How awesome!!! I made my son pancakes this morning before school... I was completely unaware of the holiday so it was just fate


Well done on getting it right without even trying.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all! It's a blustery, rainy day here today. I haven't had to make a fire in the wood stove for about a week, but this a.m. the house is cold enough to warrant one. I have no plans to do anything other than take care of the animals. ONce that's done, I'll be here in the house vegetating. Still feeling a bit blah, but the cold is slowly but surely going away. I'm able to breathe at night, so am sleeping well. But I think I need a new bed. I wake up in the a.m. with a sore body, and not feeling rested at all. Later. . .



I’m glad the cold is passing.. Hope you get the rough nights sorted out.. nothing goes well when you wake up tired or out of sorts... take care Yvonne!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nope, I don't do roaches. I live in Florida. We have more than enough in our environment, and some of them are downright scary. Raising superworms, earthworms, crickets, isopods, sure... I just can't bring myself to deliberately, intentionally, make more roaches. No matter how healthy Tom says they are.



I get it!


----------



## Bambam1989

Congrats Cheryl on the new tort! I saw the pictures of her, very lovely.
Enjoy your new tort decor Heather!
Feel better soon Linda
Bring on the pics Cathie[emoji6]
Lyn, still can't believe that happened! Take it easy so you can heal
I totally get Sabine's passion for her critters. I plan on having quite the menagerie myself after we are moved and settled [emoji16]
I would love to see some of your newest wood works Mark!
Glad to hear about John
Yvonne, was this supposed to be one of those "designer" breeds?[emoji23]
Way to go Lena's daughter!
I hate talking on the phone.. sorry Ed
Your turtles are looking adorable Anne
Poor Bea, Jacques is just determined to stress you out.
What kind of robot vacuum Kathy? I could use one...
Hope Ray pops in soon to let us know everything is ok.
I haven't been to Marge's thread yet. I'll have to go take a peek.
Saw the pic of that scorpion, at least it wasn't covered in babies [emoji33]


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM - Our bearded dragon was so happy to hear that you wanted to see pictures of him! Look at that smile!
> View attachment 266537
> 
> 
> Here is one with an overall view. Ignore the cold meds off to the side... That's when my household were trying to get over the crud.
> View attachment 266538


He is a handsome fella. I think a beardie would be a great pet for daughter, but she is determined to have a snake... After the move we can decide[emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> You're going to have to call one of them George -George Coony!



Yes....that’s why many posts ago...i said maybe Amal would join! (His wife)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from three plus hours on the water. A few Eagles, Tundra Swans, as well as an Eagle sitting on a nest. Lots of waterfowl in general. No other person spotted, just water, sun, and waterfowl.

Having a coffee to warm up, but here’s the first pix snapped of the morning. Check out that BLUE sky and water.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from three plus hours on the water. A few Eagles, Tundra Swans, as well as an Eagle sitting on a nest. Lots of waterfowl in general. No other person spotted, just water, sun, and waterfowl.
> 
> Having a coffee to warm up, but here’s the first pix snapped of the morning. Check out that BLUE sky and water.
> 
> View attachment 266544


Beautiful


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> I want to be your neighbor!!



Me too [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! Wishing everyone a sunny day



Happy Tuesday [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I must go and soak Lola, he's having another duvet day while still keeping his eye on me from inside his hide.
> That naughty torty needs to come out and soak up some water and uvb.
> So will see you all later.
> TTFN



Bye! Give Lola a rub for me [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Lol. Reading is my zone out from the world zone. And what better place than a fictional place with dragons. [emoji23] [emoji23]



I agree [emoji851]
I love to read


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday roommates [emoji851]



Happy Tuesday right back!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from three plus hours on the water. A few Eagles, Tundra Swans, as well as an Eagle sitting on a nest. Lots of waterfowl in general. No other person spotted, just water, sun, and waterfowl.
> 
> Having a coffee to warm up, but here’s the first pix snapped of the morning. Check out that BLUE sky and water.
> 
> View attachment 266544



Lovely!! I love the pop of color with the red!!


----------



## Momof4

I think I caught the CDR bug. 
Went to bed not feeling great and woke up with a cold and achy shoulders.

I made myself run to the pet store to look for more meds for our Betta. No luck. 
I’m still trying to save him. I give him salt baths and nothing is working. I feel like he’s suffering but I don’t know what to do [emoji17]
I’m on the couch eating cookies and resting before school pick up and a kid Dr. Appointment.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

My current situation.
His head weighs a ton but he’s so warm!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> The jury is still out... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Well (is a deep subject)...if I die laughing then they're probably both guilty. At least I'll have a smile on my face.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> @bambam needs one of your summary posts. She asked how everyone had been . I was to close to my bed to even attempt that one last night:-(


I need one too. I can't find the last one I ran across and was in stitches.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nope, I don't do roaches. I live in Florida. We have more than enough in our environment, and some of them are downright scary. Raising superworms, earthworms, crickets, isopods, sure... I just can't bring myself to deliberately, intentionally, make more roaches. No matter how healthy Tom says they are.


Yep you don't have to have a roach enclosure in Florida...it's roach paradise. Thank God for your little bearded guy. No wonder he has a smile from ear to ear.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Yvonne please rest. You need to get better. Nothing is allowed to happen to you.


Yes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s another nice pix from today’s paddle.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266550


Yea. I always look for you...and the rest of the CDR too. I have to have my daily fix.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I think I caught the CDR bug.
> Went to bed not feeling great and woke up with a cold and achy shoulders.
> 
> I made myself run to the pet store to look for more meds for our Betta. No luck.
> I’m still trying to save him. I give him salt baths and nothing is working. I feel like he’s suffering but I don’t know what to do [emoji17]
> I’m on the couch eating cookies and resting before school pick up and a kid Dr. Appointment.


I like using herbs now and then on me and my animals...if I'm not mistaken bettas can live in little mud puddles. Maybe the leaves that fall make a light tea in the water. Echinacea is one of my favorite teas for me and my animals. Just a thought.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Are you selling these things or did you buy them?
> 
> On Sunday, I posted five stone eggs for sale (in time for Easter). They were super cheap, so somebody wrote to me right away and we set a pickup time. A couple of hours later I get another message — from the mayor of our town! Turns out she wants them too...
> 
> I had to politely turn her down. Could be a mortal offense in some countries and at least a personal grudge for life in Turkey. Denmark is a weird place. [emoji85][emoji23]



Selling. The one nice trunk I bought in Kuwait, but carved and brought over to Kuwait by an Indian group thst specialized in all kinds of teakwood items. We’re trying to downsize.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I like using herbs now and then on me and my animals...if I'm not mistaken bettas can live in little mud puddles. Maybe the leaves that fall make a light tea in the water. Echinacea is one of my favorite teas for me and my animals. Just a thought.



A few YouTube videos showed using almond leaves. I have no idea where to find them.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Do you use the website or the mobile version?


I have to use the mobile version because I lost the paper I wrote my password on. I think I know what it is but I'm too afraid to try it on my laptop. I'm afraid I'll get locked out of TFO. I have an icon on my phone sooo my phone has to live forever and ever.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I like using herbs now and then on me and my animals...if I'm not mistaken bettas can live in little mud puddles. Maybe the leaves that fall make a light tea in the water. Echinacea is one of my favorite teas for me and my animals. Just a thought.



I think I have echinacea drops. 
Not sure if it help a fish though.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> A few YouTube videos showed using almond leaves. I have no idea where to find them.


Herbal tea bags are everywhere now. Even in kroger. Celestial seasoning etc.. I've seen almond leaves in herbal teas. My personal favorite is Echinacea but...lemon balm is gentle enough for a baby. So it could be a combination decaf and just a light tea. If it's light you might not have to keep moving the little beautiful darling. Best hopes and prayers.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I think I have echinacea drops.
> Not sure if it help a fish though.


I would just worry about how the Echinacea drops were made. Oil, alcohol,or water. The bottle will say. And me neither about Echinacea helping fish but...if all else is failing it's worth a try. Or a tea bag...with almond leaves in it.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I would just worry about how the Echinacea drops were made. Oil, alcohol,or water. The bottle will say. And me neither about Echinacea helping fish but...if all else is failing it's worth a try. Or a tea bag...with almond leaves in it.



Thanks, I’ll look at some teas with almond leaves.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I think I caught the CDR bug.
> Went to bed not feeling great and woke up with a cold and achy shoulders.
> 
> I made myself run to the pet store to look for more meds for our Betta. No luck.
> I’m still trying to save him. I give him salt baths and nothing is working. I feel like he’s suffering but I don’t know what to do [emoji17]
> I’m on the couch eating cookies and resting before school pick up and a kid Dr. Appointment.



I’m so sorry Kathy! About you and your fish. Hope you both perk up soon!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> My current situation.
> His head weighs a ton but he’s so warm!
> View attachment 266551



Handsome guy!!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Do you believe in the owl theory?; that owls are much more murder-y than we think.


I couldn't give two hoots about that theory!
(actually never heard of it but I'll google)


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Well (is a deep subject)...if I die laughing then they're probably both guilty. At least I'll have a smile on my face.



Indeed [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> I’m so sorry Kathy! About you and your fish. Hope you both perk up soon!



I hope you both feel better [emoji8][emoji847]


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all! It's a blustery, rainy day here today. I haven't had to make a fire in the wood stove for about a week, but this a.m. the house is cold enough to warrant one. I have no plans to do anything other than take care of the animals. ONce that's done, I'll be here in the house vegetating. Still feeling a bit blah, but the cold is slowly but surely going away. I'm able to breathe at night, so am sleeping well. But I think I need a new bed. I wake up in the a.m. with a sore body, and not feeling rested at all. Later. . .


Maybe try a mattress topper.
You can get memory foam toppers or just padded toppers.
Or if you have a spare duvet try putting that under your bottom sheet. I've done that before on old beds and it worked a treat!
Stay warm!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't give two hoots about that theory!
> (actually never heard of it but I'll google)



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....that’s why many posts ago...i said maybe Amal would join! (His wife)


Ah missed that!
I didn't know the name of his wife and wondered why you chose that name for a raccoon.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Bye! Give Lola a rub for me [emoji173]️[emoji217]


He enjoyed that thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday roommates [emoji851]


Same to you - although it's Weds here now so I'll wish you a wonderful Wednesday too!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I think I caught the CDR bug.
> Went to bed not feeling great and woke up with a cold and achy shoulders.
> 
> I made myself run to the pet store to look for more meds for our Betta. No luck.
> I’m still trying to save him. I give him salt baths and nothing is working. I feel like he’s suffering but I don’t know what to do [emoji17]
> I’m on the couch eating cookies and resting before school pick up and a kid Dr. Appointment.


Sorry to hear he's no better. Would a vet be able to recommend anything?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks, I’ll look at some teas with almond leaves.


So sorry to read you've caught the bug. Get well soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Selling. The one nice trunk I bought in Kuwait, but carved and brought over to Kuwait by an Indian group thst specialized in all kinds of teakwood items. We’re trying to downsize.


Keep the trunks and just make more space by filling them with everything else.
Out of sight out of mind!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Okay lets do this. @bambam a summary to help you catch up.
> 
> *Cheryl* adopted another tort - it's name is Littlebit, Cheryl even drove 12 hours to go and fetch her. Now that is dedication. Her original owner is so very happy that Cheryl was able to help out and take Littlebit on. In fact she has posted here a few times.
> 
> *Heather *picked up a bargain and got herself some tort ornaments for the tort garden one of which looks very cool and I envisioned it being a bird bath, (although I did not post that) and others envisioned it being perfect for some succulents. She is umming and ahhing about the redfoot she saw and her and her son have been ambushing hubby to get it for their anniversary present. ( her hubby and her anniversary - not her and her son's just in case you thought otherwise.)
> 
> *Linda* has been off and on for a while as she is still struggling with the flu/cold or was it Bronchitis, can't remember which but it has hit her for a loop and she has been woman down for a while. She did go to visit the in laws this week or was it her mother. Oh dear my memory is failing.......UUUUGHHHH I am getting old.
> 
> *Cathie G* has finally figured out how to post a pic and has threatened us with lots of pictures (she has still to learn that she fits right in with the rest of us picture happy posting roommates)
> 
> *Lyn* is still trying to recover from the accident. She has gone through purple, blue and greens casts so far and Lola thinks the green one is food and tried to take a bite or two once or twice. However she has been using her knee too much to get around and has now ended up straining it a bit. So if you see her scooting around on her knee you have our permission to tie her down so that she can heal and get better.
> 
> *Sabine* has popped in once or twice and all is good for her - just has a lot of animals to take care of right now. Ma and Mo although still babies for her are about the size of my adult Angulata tortoises - just shows you how quickly and big the Aldabra torts get.
> 
> *Mark* has been dazzling us with his wood working skills and will have a fight on his hands about which bowl goes to which roommate if he is not careful. Then he still teases us with beautiful wooden chests. Mark also has a raccon family visiting him and he has been trying very hard to get some decent photos to share with us of them. The one or two that we have had are of cuteness. Although apparently they don't stay that way once they start causing nonsense.
> 
> *Johnandjade* have connected with Linda via phone and said that he is doing much better and hopes to be back online with us soon.
> 
> *Yvonne* was taken down as well with the virus going around the CDR, but last I heard she was doing better and is being amused by people trying to sell a mixed breed dog as a rare breed for about $600 (not sure if that was the right amount that they posted on their add)
> 
> *Lena* is still being run off her feet on the weekends with all the activities arranged for her daughter. Which was awarded with a lesson at the consortorium (damn I cannot remember the correct name now - not even sure if that is a word. - well it is now) anyway suffice it to say it was somewhere really special and a real achievement for her daughter. She was dressed in this really beautiful black dress with flowers and was the youngest child there. We are all really proud of our Denmark daughter.
> 
> *Ed* popped in and gave Linda permission to pass his number to anybody who wants it and wants to chat to him. But does not believe that anybody will. If it did not cost so much from here I would have asked for it.
> 
> *Anne* is having fun with her thread of the mud turtles and I must admit she has tempted once or twice to get some turtles myself. Pinstripe and Bold are just so cute, we however would like some more pics of her bearded dragon as he feeling left out. And he is part of the family after all. By the way @Pastel Tortie how is hubbies new job going and have you finally sorted out the new schedule?
> 
> *Bea* I suspect has been reading our posts here but mainly enjoying Bold and Pinstripes thread as well. Jacques has some competition for cuteness. Speaking of Jacques she did it again and gave Bea a hard time. She was taken to the vet again because she was all swollen and they did not know why. But the vet could not find anything and she seems fine now.
> 
> *Kathy* has been beguiling us with her driving techniques and cleaning skills. Although some us think she just took her buggie or whatever you call their adventure mud vehicle  and bought a new one, it was so clean after she was through with it. Her turtle has been enjoying it's basking spot in the new pond that they constructed for it.
> Oh and she has a robot vacuum which I am going to steal one night when she is not looking. He he he
> 
> *Ray* had his operation and seemed to be doing well, except we have not heard a peep from him in a while..... @Ray--Opo are you okay? How is Opo doing and how are you doing?
> 
> *Todd* from his own thread about Marge had a scare as little Marge decided to flip over in her soaking water. Luckily Todd saw it quick enough and was able to right her. Sjoe that was a close call.
> 
> *Me* - well we have been getting some rain which is Yayyyyy and have been fighting off scorpions. Okay Okay my son Liam fought the scorpion and released it into the vlei, I would have flattened it personally, but lucky scorpion was found by Liam instead.
> 
> Okay so who have I left out this time?
> 
> The normal residences of the CDR are all doing fine, we seem to have too many socks etc. being knitted which have been blocking the vents. Which is why so many of the roommates have been down lately. Willy and Silly have been stealing any pilchards that they find, the jellyfish are still playing games , only they have now cottoned on to the game of hide and seek. The one legged pirate is in cahoots with Ray and they are swapping stories about their war wounds. (maybe that is where Ray has disappeared to?) The leprechaun is still trying to hide his chest of gold from the rest of us, as he does not want to share (the selfish Leprechaun) , I have been missing some carrots in my corner so the snow leopard must still be around. Montgomery has been mopping around as he is not happy that Linda has not been around very much to replenish his coffee, tea and hot chocolate supplies etc. I tried giving him some rusks but he did not know what they were and in his opinion they were not biscuits. I haven't heard anybody complain about the hedgehogs so that must either mean that no-one has stepped on them recently or they have been getting out of the way quick enough.
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks for mentioning me Carol. Operation went well everything was going well and then I was having some pain. Went to the doctors yesterday and removed the dressing. I have some infection. So antibiotics and every 3 days back to the doctors. Doctor says he doesn't want the infection to spread that will mean a pic line. Slight temp of 100. But it's looking like I will be walking on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


----------



## Lyn W

A late pop in to catch up with this evening's posts and to cheer myself up before bed.
It's pouring down here at the moment and we have weather warnings in place for heavy rain.
Hopefully the drains and rivers will cope with it all and there won't be floods anywhere.
Anyway see you all tomorrow, 
Nos Da!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for mentioning me Carol. Operation went well everything was going well and then I was having some pain. Went to the doctors yesterday and removed the dressing. I have some infection. So antibiotics and every 3 days back to the doctors. Doctor says he doesn't want the infection to spread that will mean a pic line. Slight temp of 100. But it's looking like I will be walking on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


Hi Ray sorry to hear about your added complication and hassle but hopefully the meds will sort you out and reduce your temp asap.
Good news about the prosthetic though!
Has Opo been eating better since his poop?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ray sorry to hear about your added complication and hassle but hopefully the meds will sort you out and reduce your temp asap.
> Good news about the prosthetic though!
> Has Opo been eating better since his poop?


Thanks Lyn, I think I overreacted with Opo. What was ironic was after I go under anaesthesia. It takes my bowels about a week to wake up. So this was happening at the same time. I didn't want Opo getting impacted. Not fun LOL
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Same to you - although it's Weds here now so I'll wish you a wonderful Wednesday too!



Hows the weather today?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I think I overreacted with Opo. What was ironic was after I go under anaesthesia. It takes my bowels about a week to wake up. So this was happening at the same time. I didn't want Opo getting impacted. Not fun LOL
> Hope you are doing well.




Best thing is to not over react with Opo. Extra soaks, plenty of cactus, and greens and exercise. Rinse repeat. Your guy is still easily soaked, so should be soaking regularly. Good things are moving slong in many directions for u n Opo.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for mentioning me Carol. Operation went well everything was going well and then I was having some pain. Went to the doctors yesterday and removed the dressing. I have some infection. So antibiotics and every 3 days back to the doctors. Doctor says he doesn't want the infection to spread that will mean a pic line. Slight temp of 100. But it's looking like I will be walking on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.



A long dark tunnel but getting closer to the light.. stay positive Ray!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't give two hoots about that theory!
> (actually never heard of it but I'll google)


Well...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Keep the trunks and just make more space by filling them with everything else.
> Out of sight out of mind!


Amen! They are too pretty to part with. Store blankets, momentos,etc...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Best thing is to not over react with Opo. Extra soaks, plenty of cactus, and greens and exercise. Rinse repeat. Your guy is still easily soaked, so should be soaking regularly. Good things are moving slong in many directions for u n Opo.


While I was down I don't think Opo was being soaked or exercised like usual. I cant wait to get ahead of the game with Opo. Being behind the 8 ball makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> A long dark tunnel but getting closer to the light.. stay positive Ray!


Thanks I am starting to see the light at the end of this tunnel


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I am starting to see the light at the end of this tunnel


I'm really glad to see you post an update. That means you feel a little better. You and family are a favorite of mine. Omg I just realized everybody here is my favorite...I have to have my daily fix even if it's just a hey.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Maybe try a mattress topper.
> You can get memory foam toppers or just padded toppers.
> Or if you have a spare duvet try putting that under your bottom sheet. I've done that before on old beds and it worked a treat!
> Stay warm!


I never thought duvet covers were a real thing, in actual use... until I moved to England! 

For those of us in the U.S. (or at least the southern part), duvet = comforter... sort of. In the UK, they sell duvet covers anywhere you buy the rest of your bedding, and they launder them when they wash the pillowcases, fitted sheet, etc. The thing that was odd for me at first was that the duvet cover sort of replaces the flat sheet. So it's fitted sheet, then duvet inside the cover. 

In the U.S, washing a comforter typically requires a fairly large washing machine, as the comforter and cover don't come separated. Duvet covers can be a pain to put back on, after washing and drying.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266564
> View attachment 266565


On the bright side, all the stray Nerf bullets make for great cat toys...  They throw well, and Whoosh doesn't even have to dunk them in the water bowl to get a good toss!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I agree [emoji851]
> I love to read


So sorry Noel. I forgot to put you in my summary. I really need to write down all the names of roommates. [emoji85] [emoji85] There is always someone I forget.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I think I caught the CDR bug.
> Went to bed not feeling great and woke up with a cold and achy shoulders.
> 
> I made myself run to the pet store to look for more meds for our Betta. No luck.
> I’m still trying to save him. I give him salt baths and nothing is working. I feel like he’s suffering but I don’t know what to do [emoji17]
> I’m on the couch eating cookies and resting before school pick up and a kid Dr. Appointment.


Oh no Kathy. I hope it does not throw you for a loop like the others. Get better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea. I always look for you...and the rest of the CDR too. I have to have my daily fix.


I know the feeling.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I like using herbs now and then on me and my animals...if I'm not mistaken bettas can live in little mud puddles. Maybe the leaves that fall make a light tea in the water. Echinacea is one of my favorite teas for me and my animals. Just a thought.


Interesting thought.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> A few YouTube videos showed using almond leaves. I have no idea where to find them.


Yvonne has stacks of them. Just saying.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I have to use the mobile version because I lost the paper I wrote my password on. I think I know what it is but I'm too afraid to try it on my laptop. I'm afraid I'll get locked out of TFO. I have an icon on my phone sooo my phone has to live forever and ever.


Just change your password. Or say you forgot it.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for mentioning me Carol. Operation went well everything was going well and then I was having some pain. Went to the doctors yesterday and removed the dressing. I have some infection. So antibiotics and every 3 days back to the doctors. Doctor says he doesn't want the infection to spread that will mean a pic line. Slight temp of 100. But it's looking like I will be walking on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


Oh no, but glad that it is under control for now. Big infection fighting vibes coming your way.


----------



## CarolM

Hood Wednesday everyone.
I hope it is an awesome one.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....that’s why many posts ago...i said maybe Amal would join! (His wife)



Totally missed that.  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I think I caught the CDR bug.
> Went to bed not feeling great and woke up with a cold and achy shoulders.
> 
> I made myself run to the pet store to look for more meds for our Betta. No luck.
> I’m still trying to save him. I give him salt baths and nothing is working. I feel like he’s suffering but I don’t know what to do [emoji17]
> I’m on the couch eating cookies and resting before school pick up and a kid Dr. Appointment.



Oh dear.  We really need a volunteer to do some spring cleaning here! @johnandjade was amazing at this. @Tidgy’s Dad also did a great job. So did Bea @Moozillion, I think. Who’s gonna do it this year?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> My current situation.
> His head weighs a ton but he’s so warm!
> View attachment 266551



Obviously you’re having a ruff day...


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Well (is a deep subject)...if I die laughing then they're probably both guilty. At least I'll have a smile on my face.



Not a bad way to go... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I have to use the mobile version because I lost the paper I wrote my password on. I think I know what it is but I'm too afraid to try it on my laptop. I'm afraid I'll get locked out of TFO. I have an icon on my phone sooo my phone has to live forever and ever.



Great strategy! I resort to it a lot. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Keep the trunks and just make more space by filling them with everything else.
> Out of sight out of mind!



Lots of brilliant tips in the CDR this morning! Love it! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 
I forgot I had to clean the house this morning and used the break in the rain to do some geocaching. [emoji85] 

Daughter, who goes to a Catholic school, convinced me that we all must “sacrifice” something for the Lent. And no, she didn’t think a human would be a good idea. So, I’m sacrificing my second cup of coffee and am down to one again, at least until Easter. 

Time to catch up on the housework now. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear.  We really need a volunteer to do some spring cleaning here! @johnandjade was amazing at this. @Tidgy’s Dad also did a great job. So did Bea @Moozillion, I think. Who’s gonna do it this year?


Kathy, she did such a fantastic job on her mud vehicle.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 266592
> 
> 
> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I forgot I had to clean the house this morning and used the break in the rain to do some geocaching. [emoji85]
> 
> Daughter, who goes to a Catholic school, convinced me that we all must “sacrifice” something for the Lent. And no, she didn’t think a human would be a good idea. So, I’m sacrificing my second cup of coffee and am down to one again, at least until Easter.
> 
> Time to catch up on the housework now. [emoji33][emoji33]


I would have sacrificed the cleaning. Just saying....


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Kathy, she did such a fantastic job on her mud vehicle.



The idea was that the person should come forward him/herself. But I like your idea! Do we volunteer @Momof4? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I would have sacrificed the cleaning. Just saying....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Who needs a life coach when there’s the CDR?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 266592
> 
> 
> Good mornooning, roommates!
> I forgot I had to clean the house this morning and used the break in the rain to do some geocaching. [emoji85]
> 
> Daughter, who goes to a Catholic school, convinced me that we all must “sacrifice” something for the Lent. And no, she didn’t think a human would be a good idea. So, I’m sacrificing my second cup of coffee and am down to one again, at least until Easter.
> 
> Time to catch up on the housework now. [emoji33][emoji33]



I see you were out snapping at 0700. Nice skyline.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another night with a no show by the Coon family. Our temperatures have really dropped way below freezing the last few nights. Ive noticed more coon activity as it warms up, and less when it cools down. Right now, 0630, it’s 19F, so I’m thinking they are sll nestled beneath their duvets.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Another night with a no show by the Coon family. Our temperatures have really dropped way below freezing the last few nights. Ive noticed more coon activity as it warms up, and less when it cools down. Right now, 0630, it’s 19F, so I’m thinking they are sll nestled beneath their duvets.



Dang weather!!!! We are not too far ahead of you and I’m sick of it already!!!! And NOW it’s interfering with cute coon pics... this is just UNACCEPTABLE!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Happy birthday wishes to @Toddrickfl1!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, clear, blue skys. Bright Sunshine

AND

the birdies are flocking to our trees waiting for breakfast.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy birthday wishes to @Toddrickfl1!



Happy birthday Todd!

Good afternooning everyone.

This week has run away with me. 

Travelling home on Monday means I lost a day and there has been much to sort out.

We are setting up a Lasting Power of Attorney for my mum and the government office has messed up. 

An LPA is a legal document where trusted individuals can be appointed to take control of someone else’s affairs if they lose capacity to make decisions themselves. The LPA has to be setup before the person loses capacity and only kicks in if it’s lost. Mum is perfectly OK at the moment, but this means my sister and I can can take over if anything happens.

Anyhow, Mum got a letter returning hers because she had failed to respond to a letter she hadn’t received. Enclosed with it were two letters to other people we had never heard of. In the UK (and the rest of the European Union) we have very strict Data Protection laws and this clearly breaches those laws. So I have been on the phone reporting the data breaches and arguing that it isn’t our fault we didn’t respond to a letter we didn’t receive... and we are concerned that missing letter was sent to someone else. Government departments are never easy to deal with [emoji849]

On top of that I have school governor meetings to read up for and somehow the chores need to be fitted in... especially laundry as I am running out of underwear 

No peace for the wicked!

Anyhow I am feeling MUCH better this week, pretty much back to normal at last. I hope everyone else is doing OK  x


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday Todd!
> 
> Good afternooning everyone.
> 
> This week has run away with me.
> 
> Travelling home on Monday means I lost a day and there has been much to sort out.
> 
> We are setting up a Lasting Power of Attorney for my mum and the government office has messed up.
> 
> An LPA is a legal document where trusted individuals can be appointed to take control of someone else’s affairs if they lose capacity to make decisions themselves. The LPA has to be setup before the person loses capacity and only kicks in if it’s lost. Mum is perfectly OK at the moment, but this means my sister and I can can take over if anything happens.
> 
> Anyhow, Mum got a letter returning hers because she had failed to respond to a letter she hadn’t received. Enclosed with it were two letters to other people we had never heard of. In the UK (and the rest of the European Union) we have very strict Data Protection laws and this clearly breaches those laws. So I have been on the phone reporting the data breaches and arguing that it isn’t our fault we didn’t respond to a letter we didn’t receive... and we are concerned that missing letter was sent to someone else. Government departments are never easy to deal with [emoji849]
> 
> On top of that I have school governor meetings to read up for and somehow the chores need to be fitted in... especially laundry as I am running out of underwear
> 
> No peace for the wicked!
> 
> Anyhow I am feeling MUCH better this week, pretty much back to normal at last. I hope everyone else is doing OK  x



Glad to hear that you are feeling better and back to “normal”.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick collage from yesterday..


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy birthday wishes to @Toddrickfl1!


Thanks! The big 38 lol. Hope all my pals in the CDR are doing well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks! The big 38 lol. Hope all my pals in the CDR are doing well.



Enjoy! Get urself another tort!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Maro2Bear said:


> Enjoy! Get urself another tort!


I'm actually working on putting my first breeding group together for this spring. Going with Ornate box turtles to start.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> The idea was that the person should come forward him/herself. But I like your idea! Do we volunteer @Momof4? [emoji23][emoji23]



No problem! I’ll bring my pressure washer and steam cleaner!! I’ve got this!!


----------



## Momof4

We had rain, thunder and high winds last night!
More rain today. 
I’m so ready for spring!!


----------



## Momof4

@Toddrickfl1


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> We had rain, thunder and high winds last night!
> More rain today.
> I’m so ready for spring!!


Me too!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's sunny here today, but cold.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm actually working on putting my first breeding group together for this spring. Going with Ornate box turtles to start.


I'm looking forward to reading all about it!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Who needs a life coach when there’s the CDR?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I see you were out snapping at 0700. Nice skyline.


It was beautiful, you are right.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another night with a no show by the Coon family. Our temperatures have really dropped way below freezing the last few nights. Ive noticed more coon activity as it warms up, and less when it cools down. Right now, 0630, it’s 19F, so I’m thinking they are sll nestled beneath their duvets.


Ha ha. I can just picture them all snuggled under a nice and cozy duvet.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Dang weather!!!! We are not too far ahead of you and I’m sick of it already!!!! And NOW it’s interfering with cute coon pics... this is just UNACCEPTABLE!!!


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy birthday wishes to @Toddrickfl1!


Oh. Thanks for the heads up.
Happy Happy Birthday Todd. I hope Marge and Murphy spoil you with a nice big cake.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, clear, blue skys. Bright Sunshine
> 
> AND
> 
> the birdies are flocking to our trees waiting for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 266595


Don't you find that when you put out seeds that you end up with tons of bird poop on your walls, fences and roof?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh. Thanks for the heads up.
> Happy Happy Birthday Todd. I hope Marge and Murphy spoil you with a nice big cake.


Just as long as it isn't a mud pie...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday Todd!
> 
> Good afternooning everyone.
> 
> This week has run away with me.
> 
> Travelling home on Monday means I lost a day and there has been much to sort out.
> 
> We are setting up a Lasting Power of Attorney for my mum and the government office has messed up.
> 
> An LPA is a legal document where trusted individuals can be appointed to take control of someone else’s affairs if they lose capacity to make decisions themselves. The LPA has to be setup before the person loses capacity and only kicks in if it’s lost. Mum is perfectly OK at the moment, but this means my sister and I can can take over if anything happens.
> 
> Anyhow, Mum got a letter returning hers because she had failed to respond to a letter she hadn’t received. Enclosed with it were two letters to other people we had never heard of. In the UK (and the rest of the European Union) we have very strict Data Protection laws and this clearly breaches those laws. So I have been on the phone reporting the data breaches and arguing that it isn’t our fault we didn’t respond to a letter we didn’t receive... and we are concerned that missing letter was sent to someone else. Government departments are never easy to deal with [emoji849]
> 
> On top of that I have school governor meetings to read up for and somehow the chores need to be fitted in... especially laundry as I am running out of underwear
> 
> No peace for the wicked!
> 
> Anyhow I am feeling MUCH better this week, pretty much back to normal at last. I hope everyone else is doing OK  x


Oh my word. You don't have a break. If it is not viruses then it is the government (both govenor meetings and government screw ups) so sorry you are having such a ruff time. I am glad you are feeling much better. And hope everything else gets sorted out quickly and correctly.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick collage from yesterday..
> 
> View attachment 266596


Lovely collage.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thanks! The big 38 lol. Hope all my pals in the CDR are doing well.


We are all for the most part okay. So what presents did Marge and Murphy leave you?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Enjoy! Get urself another tort!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Probably only for US peeps, but new good bugs out for your gardens.

https://www.arbico-organics.com/cat...08675861&_bta_c=bbv6s8sjrznrcu81vs0qj5pyirm7h


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm actually working on putting my first breeding group together for this spring. Going with Ornate box turtles to start.


Ooh sounds exciting.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> No problem! I’ll bring my pressure washer and steam cleaner!! I’ve got this!!


Yayyyyyy. Kathy to the rescue!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Don't you find that when you put out seeds that you end up with tons of bird poop on your walls, fences and roof?



Hhmmm. I don’t think so. Three of our feeders are back in the woods, and one on the deck to enable better pix. So, i think they spread it about AND we get enough R A I N often enough that I’m guessing it’s washed and blown away.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Probably only for US peeps, but new good bugs out for your gardens.
> 
> https://www.arbico-organics.com/cat...08675861&_bta_c=bbv6s8sjrznrcu81vs0qj5pyirm7h


You are such a tease. !!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hows the weather today?


Still very wet, with heavy showers on and off.
Lots of rivers very swollen over their banks but not heard of any drastic floods anywhere - yet.
Looks like rain is on the cards for the next week but only light showers on some days.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I think I overreacted with Opo. What was ironic was after I go under anaesthesia. It takes my bowels about a week to wake up. So this was happening at the same time. I didn't want Opo getting impacted. Not fun LOL
> Hope you are doing well.


No you didn't overreact at all, Lola's bowels still worry me even though not pooping regularly seems to be the norm for him.
Doesn't hurt to check .


----------



## Lyn W

@Toddrickfl1 
Happy Birthday Todd!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday Todd!
> 
> Good afternooning everyone.
> 
> This week has run away with me.
> 
> Travelling home on Monday means I lost a day and there has been much to sort out.
> 
> We are setting up a Lasting Power of Attorney for my mum and the government office has messed up.
> 
> An LPA is a legal document where trusted individuals can be appointed to take control of someone else’s affairs if they lose capacity to make decisions themselves. The LPA has to be setup before the person loses capacity and only kicks in if it’s lost. Mum is perfectly OK at the moment, but this means my sister and I can can take over if anything happens.
> 
> Anyhow, Mum got a letter returning hers because she had failed to respond to a letter she hadn’t received. Enclosed with it were two letters to other people we had never heard of. In the UK (and the rest of the European Union) we have very strict Data Protection laws and this clearly breaches those laws. So I have been on the phone reporting the data breaches and arguing that it isn’t our fault we didn’t respond to a letter we didn’t receive... and we are concerned that missing letter was sent to someone else. Government departments are never easy to deal with [emoji849]
> 
> On top of that I have school governor meetings to read up for and somehow the chores need to be fitted in... especially laundry as I am running out of underwear
> 
> No peace for the wicked!
> 
> Anyhow I am feeling MUCH better this week, pretty much back to normal at last. I hope everyone else is doing OK  x


Welcome back and hope the LPA gets sorted out soon, but I can understand the worry.
Make life easier for yourself - forget the washing - buy more clothes!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back and hope the LPA gets sorted out soon, but I can understand the worry.
> Make life easier for yourself - forget the washing - buy more clothes!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] I like the way you think.


----------



## Momof4

I just ordered almond leaves from Amazon. I also bought another medication.
This Betta just keeps hanging on.


----------



## Momof4

Apparently San Diego had 2,200 lightening strikes in 5 hours! The thunder was crazy loud! I’m sure it was nothing like the Midwest, but it was loud a few times!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just ordered almond leaves from Amazon. I also bought another medication.
> This Betta just keeps hanging on.


It obviously wants to stay alive. [emoji3] 

How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I would have sacrificed the cleaning. Just saying....


Amen...just until tomorrow...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I just ordered almond leaves from Amazon. I also bought another medication.
> This Betta just keeps hanging on.



What seems to be the problem with Mr Betta? How are your temperatures? When did you last change water and what volume exchange? Food?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still sunny but bitter windy cold out this afternoon. Received the teeny, tiny Pawl Ratchet thingy for our Chipper/Shredder yesterday, installed and BAM! We have liftoff. Sooooo, changed the oil, air filter and shredded the pile of burning bush branches I had collected. From a large pile of misc brush to nice mulch in 30 mins or so.

Ok. How cold is it? Still cold enough to freeze water in my buckets outside..



Who was speaking recently of Owls? Ours is stone cold.




Through the Ice


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear.  We really need a volunteer to do some spring cleaning here! @johnandjade was amazing at this. @Tidgy’s Dad also did a great job. So did Bea @Moozillion, I think. Who’s gonna do it this year?


Ordinarily I would love to help with spring cleaning in the CDR, but right now I'm very busy getting things ready for my new turtle baby, to be delivered in about 2 weeks! Much to do in preparation. 
Hugs to all. 
Mooz


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's sunny here today, but cold.


Florida winters are nasty. When it's cold it's bone chilling. So you wear more clothes. Then the sun shines for a minute so you're too hot and remove a layer...it's back and forth all day everyday thru winter. That's a lot of laundry.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> What seems to be the problem with Mr Betta? How are your temperatures? When did you last change water and what volume exchange? Food?



He is lethargic, not eating and kinda just floats on one side or just leans against the filter. 
He always looks dead but swims away when I touch him.
Right now his temp is about 85 and I’m keeping the tank in the dark because if he does have velvet it helps kill the parasite. 
His fins also look ragged.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back and hope the LPA gets sorted out soon, but I can understand the worry.
> Make life easier for yourself - forget the washing - buy more clothes!!


Yep!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> It obviously wants to stay alive. [emoji3]
> 
> How are you feeling by the way?



My body hurt so bad last night. I ended up taking NyQuil and slept like baby except when the thunder rolled in.
Today I managed to clean kitchen and relax on the sofa watching 3 episodes of This is Us.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Apparently San Diego had 2,200 lightening strikes in 5 hours! The thunder was crazy loud! I’m sure it was nothing like the Midwest, but it was loud a few times!


I'm in Ohio and I actually like a good craZy loud thunderstorm but that is off the charts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm in Ohio and I actually like a good craZy loud thunderstorm but that is off the charts.



Next time anyone has some large storms rolling in, check out this site

https://www.lightningmaps.org/

It’s very cool to see (and hear) the strikes in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another night with a no show by the Coon family. Our temperatures have really dropped way below freezing the last few nights. Ive noticed more coon activity as it warms up, and less when it cools down. Right now, 0630, it’s 19F, so I’m thinking they are sll nestled beneath their duvets.


Or your neighbors have a warmer place to steal dog food.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266564
> View attachment 266565


Did you scribble out nerd?


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Me too!


I read you got another...I've been trying to find a post from you to wish you well. When I finally found it my house wabbit was doing something so cute that I had to try and take a picture. Lost you and the picture. I managed to find you again and so...with our weather being similar I've been thinking of you and the work you do. So I add strength with the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, food is out, camera is ready, temps are cold, BUT we try for the Koon Kodak Moment

And.....did you know this:

Although raccoons are notorious for carrying rabies, there has only been one recorded human death from raccoon rabies in the United States. 

*Other Fun Facts*

A raccoon will rinse its food in water prior to eating it. When there is no water close by, a raccoon will still rub its food to remove debris.

Some hypothesize that the purpose of a raccoon's black mask is to reduce glare, helping it to see better in the dark.

A group of raccoons is called a nursery.

Although raccoons only live 2-3 years in the wild, a raccoon can live up to 20 years in captivity.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The birdies were happy this afternoon.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cathie G said:


> I read you got another...I've been trying to find a post from you to wish you well. When I finally found it my house wabbit was doing something so cute that I had to try and take a picture. Lost you and the picture. I managed to find you again and so...with our weather being similar I've been thinking of you and the work you do. So I add strength with the thoughts and prayers.


Thanks, I absolutely love working with the torts. Can’t wait for warmer weather so I can get my heat house built. I have three at the moment that can stay outside all the time and one maybe during the daytime. My three little ones will go out but on a limited bases until they get bigger, they are only around 200 grams now but growing fast.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Ordinarily I would love to help with spring cleaning in the CDR, but right now I'm very busy getting things ready for my new turtle baby, to be delivered in about 2 weeks! Much to do in preparation.
> Hugs to all.
> Mooz


Hi Bea how exciting!
What will Jacques make of that I wonder!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> My body hurt so bad last night. I ended up taking NyQuil and slept like baby except when the thunder rolled in.
> Today I managed to clean kitchen and relax on the sofa watching 3 episodes of This is Us.


Make sure you take it easy and get better soon.


----------



## EllieMay

@Toddrickfl1


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The birdies were happy this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 266649


Crows and other members of that family are pretty intelligent.
Have you seen anything like this before?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 266651


Happy Weds to you too Noel.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Crows and other members of that family are pretty intelligent.
> Have you seen anything like this before?



I love crows


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Happy Weds to you too Noel.



Hi Lyn [emoji4]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Or your neighbors have a warmer place to steal dog food.


Maybe the masked pair are holed up in someone's doghouse?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, food is out, camera is ready, temps are cold, BUT we try for the Koon Kodak Moment
> 
> And.....did you know this:
> 
> Although raccoons are notorious for carrying rabies, there has only been one recorded human death from raccoon rabies in the United States.
> 
> *Other Fun Facts*
> 
> A raccoon will rinse its food in water prior to eating it. When there is no water close by, a raccoon will still rub its food to remove debris.
> 
> Some hypothesize that the purpose of a raccoon's black mask is to reduce glare, helping it to see better in the dark.
> 
> A group of raccoons is called a nursery.
> 
> Although raccoons only live 2-3 years in the wild, a raccoon can live up to 20 years in captivity.


There is an oral rabies vaccine, basically an edible bait, that can be dropped into rural and wilderness areas from the air. It's been done in some places to try to curb the incidence of rabies in the wild animal population.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Have any of you heard raccoons referred to as trash pandas?


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea how exciting!
> What will Jacques make of that I wonder!!


Jacques will be in her NEW 40 gallon breeder tank!!! She'll have twice the space she's ever had, so it'll be a whole new world for her!!!! 
The new baby will go in the 20 gallon long tank that Jacques has been in all this time. 
They'll never be in the same tank, since they are different types of turtles. 

But I'm keeping the identification of the new baby a secret until he/she arrives! Then anyone who wants to guess what species it is can do so! The first person to guess correctly will win a prize!!!!!
I'm posting about the upcoming baby over in the Water Turtles section under the title "Maybe, Baby???" in case you want to have a peek!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have any of you heard raccoons referred to as trash pandas?


YES!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, food is out, camera is ready, temps are cold, BUT we try for the Koon Kodak Moment
> 
> And.....did you know this:
> 
> Although raccoons are notorious for carrying rabies, there has only been one recorded human death from raccoon rabies in the United States.
> 
> *Other Fun Facts*
> 
> A raccoon will rinse its food in water prior to eating it. When there is no water close by, a raccoon will still rub its food to remove debris.
> 
> Some hypothesize that the purpose of a raccoon's black mask is to reduce glare, helping it to see better in the dark.
> 
> A group of raccoons is called a nursery.
> 
> Although raccoons only live 2-3 years in the wild, a raccoon can live up to 20 years in captivity.



Interesting!


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> There is an oral rabies vaccine, basically an edible bait, that can be dropped into rural and wilderness areas from the air. It's been done in some places to try to curb the incidence of rabies in the wild animal population.


Oh, WOW!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> There is an oral rabies vaccine, basically an edible bait, that can be dropped into rural and wilderness areas from the air. It's been done in some places to try to curb the incidence of rabies in the wild animal population.



Nope! I learn something new everyday!!


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 266651


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THIS IS SO TRUE!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, food is out, camera is ready, temps are cold, BUT we try for the Koon Kodak Moment
> 
> And.....did you know this:
> 
> Although raccoons are notorious for carrying rabies, there has only been one recorded human death from raccoon rabies in the United States.
> 
> *Other Fun Facts*
> 
> A raccoon will rinse its food in water prior to eating it. When there is no water close by, a raccoon will still rub its food to remove debris.
> 
> Some hypothesize that the purpose of a raccoon's black mask is to reduce glare, helping it to see better in the dark.
> 
> A group of raccoons is called a nursery.
> 
> Although raccoons only live 2-3 years in the wild, a raccoon can live up to 20 years in captivity.


Racoons are amazing animals. And SO CUTE....but only as long as they stay FAR away from my torts!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe the masked pair are holed up in someone's doghouse?


Oh my gosh. That brings back memories. If the dogs feel like sleeping at that moment they will share with the brave bandits.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Moozillion said:


> Racoons are amazing animals. And SO CUTE....but only as long as they stay FAR away from my torts!!!!


As long as they stay away from EVERYONE'S torts and turtles!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The birdies were happy this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 266649


I absolutely love raccoons. They are American panda bears. Their little hands have a texture that is so sweet it's like silk. Yet they can work their little hands into anything except a keyed lock. Experts say they're nocturnal but I've seen them playing together, in their nursery, in the daytime. It's siesta.


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> As long as they stay away from EVERYONE'S torts and turtles!


YES, indeed!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Make sure you take it easy and get better soon.[/QUOTE





AZtortMom said:


> I love crows


Me too.


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Ordinarily I would love to help with spring cleaning in the CDR, but right now I'm very busy getting things ready for my new turtle baby, to be delivered in about 2 weeks! Much to do in preparation.
> Hugs to all.
> Mooz



Wow!! That’s amazing news, Bea! Thank you for giving us a heads-up [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> My body hurt so bad last night. I ended up taking NyQuil and slept like baby except when the thunder rolled in.
> Today I managed to clean kitchen and relax on the sofa watching 3 episodes of This is Us.



Thank you for cleaning the CDR kitchen. I feel guilty now: you’re not 100% and we’ve asked you do clean...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Crows and other members of that family are pretty intelligent.
> Have you seen anything like this before?



Brings the whole concept of altruism to new heights! [emoji50]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Jacques will be in her NEW 40 gallon breeder tank!!! She'll have twice the space she's ever had, so it'll be a whole new world for her!!!!
> The new baby will go in the 20 gallon long tank that Jacques has been in all this time.
> They'll never be in the same tank, since they are different types of turtles.
> 
> But I'm keeping the identification of the new baby a secret until he/she arrives! Then anyone who wants to guess what species it is can do so! The first person to guess correctly will win a prize!!!!!
> I'm posting about the upcoming baby over in the Water Turtles section under the title "Maybe, Baby???" in case you want to have a peek!!!



I was going to ask what the new baby will be [emoji23] I’d better go read up on turtle identification... [emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Happy belated birthday, @Toddrickfl1 (formerly known as Your Majesty )!




Exciting plans -- looking forward to reading more about them.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just as long as it isn't a mud pie...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Dang weather!!!! We are not too far ahead of you and I’m sick of it already!!!! And NOW it’s interfering with cute coon pics... this is just UNACCEPTABLE!!!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 266651





Moozillion said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THIS IS SO TRUE!!!!!



Enough to drive anyone... bananas..!  
Happy Thursday! 
The weekend is nigh......


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have any of you heard raccoons referred to as trash pandas?



Yep...local news showed a racoon up in one of the local eagle nests that is monitored via webcam. Egg stealers.... “Trash Pandas”


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> Jacques will be in her NEW 40 gallon breeder tank!!! She'll have twice the space she's ever had, so it'll be a whole new world for her!!!!
> The new baby will go in the 20 gallon long tank that Jacques has been in all this time.
> They'll never be in the same tank, since they are different types of turtles.
> 
> But I'm keeping the identification of the new baby a secret until he/she arrives! Then anyone who wants to guess what species it is can do so! The first person to guess correctly will win a prize!!!!!
> I'm posting about the upcoming baby over in the Water Turtles section under the title "Maybe, Baby???" in case you want to have a peek!!!




A new Pancake Turtle would have been perfect had it arrived on Tuesday. Hmmm, it’s arriving in a box...maybe a Box Turtle.


----------



## Maro2Bear

No coon party last night, but, we did spot three different cats stopping by for a late evening snacks.

19 degrees F again overnight. I’m guessing they slept in.

I tweeted this pix out yesterday, but I don’t think I put it here. Check out that landing.


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> Jacques will be in her NEW 40 gallon breeder tank!!! She'll have twice the space she's ever had, so it'll be a whole new world for her!!!!
> The new baby will go in the 20 gallon long tank that Jacques has been in all this time.
> They'll never be in the same tank, since they are different types of turtles.
> 
> But I'm keeping the identification of the new baby a secret until he/she arrives! Then anyone who wants to guess what species it is can do so! The first person to guess correctly will win a prize!!!!!
> I'm posting about the upcoming baby over in the Water Turtles section under the title "Maybe, Baby???" in case you want to have a peek!!!


Lucky Jacques - she 'll have lots to explore!
I'll certainly be popping in to the new thread to find out more.....can't wait to see!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning CDR!
Thursday already and hopefully only one more day of non weight bearing on my broken leg!!
I'll be so disappointed if I have to wait (or should that be non weight) longer!
Anyway I can hear Lola up and about, so better go and sort him out.
Hope everyone has a good Friday Eve!
See you later alligators!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just as long as it isn't a mud pie...


Oh but that is a given!


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Ordinarily I would love to help with spring cleaning in the CDR, but right now I'm very busy getting things ready for my new turtle baby, to be delivered in about 2 weeks! Much to do in preparation.
> Hugs to all.
> Mooz


What and you are only telling us now? Wow that is awesome news. Congratulations and cannot wait to see pictures.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> A new Pancake Turtle would have been perfect had it arrived on Tuesday. Hmmm, it’s arriving in a box...maybe a Box Turtle.



Love it. [emoji23]
It’s hard to map out all the possibilities... The Mississippi map turtle? [emoji848] @Moozillion [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My body hurt so bad last night. I ended up taking NyQuil and slept like baby except when the thunder rolled in.
> Today I managed to clean kitchen and relax on the sofa watching 3 episodes of This is Us.


Well rest is the best medicine. Although I would not include cleaning while trying to get better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

@Kristoff is that a brandy new Avatar you are exposing? A sea turtle with mountains and sunshine. Or....did i miss the unveiling?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, food is out, camera is ready, temps are cold, BUT we try for the Koon Kodak Moment
> 
> And.....did you know this:
> 
> Although raccoons are notorious for carrying rabies, there has only been one recorded human death from raccoon rabies in the United States.
> 
> *Other Fun Facts*
> 
> A raccoon will rinse its food in water prior to eating it. When there is no water close by, a raccoon will still rub its food to remove debris.
> 
> Some hypothesize that the purpose of a raccoon's black mask is to reduce glare, helping it to see better in the dark.
> 
> A group of raccoons is called a nursery.
> 
> Although raccoons only live 2-3 years in the wild, a raccoon can live up to 20 years in captivity.


Interesting about the captivity, it must be very dangerous in the wild for them.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The birdies were happy this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 266649


ooooh, I like the red ones.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea how exciting!
> What will Jacques make of that I wonder!!


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 266651


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Crows and other members of that family are pretty intelligent.
> Have you seen anything like this before?


Will nature never cease to amaze!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Love it. [emoji23]
> It’s hard to map out all the possibilities... The Mississippi map turtle? [emoji848] @Moozillion [emoji23]




Well, we can probably rule out Louisiana Cajun Turtles, i don’t think they like water.

https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/pork/cajun-turtle-burgers.html


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for cleaning the CDR kitchen. I feel guilty now: you’re not 100% and we’ve asked you do clean...


Oh was Kathy referring to the CDR kitchen? Then where is the sofa please, I want to go and sit with Kathy and give her some personal support while she watches This is us. 
Although I would imagine a program about the CDR would be very confusing what with the amount of subjects we cover on a daily basis.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Enough to drive anyone... bananas..!
> Happy Thursday!
> The weekend is nigh......


I keep on thinking it is Friday......maybe wishful thinking?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> No coon party last night, but, we did spot three different cats stopping by for a late evening snacks.
> 
> 19 degrees F again overnight. I’m guessing they slept in.
> 
> I tweeted this pix out yesterday, but I don’t think I put it here. Check out that landing.
> 
> View attachment 266661


Good Shot!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning CDR!
> Thursday already and hopefully only one more day of non weight bearing on my broken leg!!
> I'll be so disappointed if I have to wait (or should that be non weight) longer!
> Anyway I can hear Lola up and about, so better go and sort him out.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday Eve!
> See you later alligators!


In a while crocodile!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, we can probably rule out Louisiana Cajun Turtles, i don’t think they like water.
> 
> https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/pork/cajun-turtle-burgers.html


They probably don't like rolls either!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> @Kristoff is that a brandy new Avatar you are exposing? A sea turtle with mountains and sunshine. Or....did i miss the unveiling?


I like the new Avatar. And I was going to ask the same thing. Is that your new turtle with Denmark on it's back?


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday all,

It has been raining again today, so Yayyyyy. Hopefully it rains often this winter, then maybe I can go back to just flushing my toilet without having to save the bath water for flushing.

The wind is pumping again, so our reefers are not being taken into stack until further notice. Such a headache.

Anyway have an awesome Thursday and chat again later.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh was Kathy referring to the CDR kitchen? Then where is the sofa please, I want to go and sit with Kathy and give her some personal support while she watches This is us.
> Although I would imagine a program about the CDR would be very confusing what with the amount of subjects we cover on a daily basis.


You know how some TV show episodes begin with, "Previously on..." and give the audience a reminder or recap as to what happened before? 

You know how much we appreciate and love your summaries, @CarolM...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Temperatures dropped down to freezing last night. We turned on the CHEs for the mud turtles, box turtle, and bearded dragon before we went to bed. Think they all appreciated it.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> @Kristoff is that a brandy new Avatar you are exposing? A sea turtle with mountains and sunshine. Or....did i miss the unveiling?





CarolM said:


> I like the new Avatar. And I was going to ask the same thing. Is that your new turtle with Denmark on it's back?



I’d have brandy if there was no wine. Or gin. Or port... 

Denmark has no mountains (please don’t tell the Danes — they’ll throw all their Carlsberg and Tuborg beer cans at me!) [emoji33]

The avatar is from geocaching: the World Turtle.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, we can probably rule out Louisiana Cajun Turtles, i don’t think they like water.
> 
> https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/pork/cajun-turtle-burgers.html



No. Yum. 
Can we get bacon track with our guesses now?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh was Kathy referring to the CDR kitchen? Then where is the sofa please, I want to go and sit with Kathy and give her some personal support while she watches This is us.
> Although I would imagine a program about the CDR would be very confusing what with the amount of subjects we cover on a daily basis.



Yep. I personally prefer your newscasts instead. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I keep on thinking it is Friday......maybe wishful thinking?



Not yet, please! [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know how some TV show episodes begin with, "Previously on..." and give the audience a reminder or recap as to what happened before?
> 
> You know how much we appreciate and love your summaries, @CarolM...


What a good idea!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
You guys are just too funny!!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Good morning CDR!
> Thursday already and hopefully only one more day of non weight bearing on my broken leg!!
> I'll be so disappointed if I have to wait (or should that be non weight) longer!
> Anyway I can hear Lola up and about, so better go and sort him out.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday Eve!
> See you later alligators!



Fingers crossed!!! I hope you hear good news!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Interesting about the captivity, it must be very dangerous in the wild for them.




Around here they get hit by cars all the time. Most mornings id see one or more squished... :-(


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Around here they get hit by cars all the time. Most mornings id see one or more squished... :-(



I hate seeing road kill. It just breaks my heart. Especially cute little bunnies.


----------



## Momof4

I’m pulling up my big girl pants and heading out. 
Meeting with our bathroom contractor, groceries and dry cleaner. 
My daughter (13) is on a 13 hour field trip visiting 3 colleges in the Los Angeles area which is 2 hours from here. Bit nervous because it’s sprinkling. They are on the big touring buses but I get worried because you just don’t know about the driver.


----------



## Yvonne G

*THE SUN!!! THE SUN!!! I'm melting. . .melting. . . melt. .i. . n. . g. . *


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know how some TV show episodes begin with, "Previously on..." and give the audience a reminder or recap as to what happened before?
> 
> You know how much we appreciate and love your summaries, @CarolM...


Awwww. Thank you. [emoji8] [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’d have brandy if there was no wine. Or gin. Or port...
> 
> Denmark has no mountains (please don’t tell the Danes — they’ll throw all their Carlsberg and Tuborg beer cans at me!) [emoji33]
> 
> The avatar is from geocaching: the World Turtle.


I won't tell them if you don't!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yep. I personally prefer your newscasts instead. [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji8] [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not yet, please! [emoji33]


Sorry!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What a good idea!


What do you mean: What a good idea? Are you asking me to write a weekly summary starting with "Previously in CDR..."


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> You guys are just too funny!!


They are, aren't they. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Around here they get hit by cars all the time. Most mornings id see one or more squished... :-(


Oh shame. Poor things.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday [emoji851][emoji38]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m pulling up my big girl pants and heading out.
> Meeting with our bathroom contractor, groceries and dry cleaner.
> My daughter (13) is on a 13 hour field trip visiting 3 colleges in the Los Angeles area which is 2 hours from here. Bit nervous because it’s sprinkling. They are on the big touring buses but I get worried because you just don’t know about the driver.


Don't worry. She will be fine and will have enjoyed herself tremendously.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> *THE SUN!!! THE SUN!!! I'm melting. . .melting. . . melt. .i. . n. . g. . *


Oh no. Do you need me to put you in the fridge and reshape you back to what you were. I could maybe even improve those areas that you are not happy with.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> What do you mean: What a good idea? Are you asking me to write a weekly summary starting with "Previously in CDR..."


What am I getting myself into?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266693
> View attachment 266694
> 
> Happy Thursday [emoji851][emoji38]


Happy happy Thursday Noel. How are you doing?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Happy happy Thursday Noel. How are you doing?


Your eye sight improved yet?


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guess Billna64 here[emoji16]...if you no


----------



## jaizei

I always hear "previously on..." in the LOST voice


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> I always hear "previously on..." in the LOST voice


In the mind of @CarolM, I imagine the "last time on" voice sounds like a Star Trek character. Perhaps the Kathryn Janeway voice.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Do you need me to put you in the fridge and reshape you back to what you were. I could maybe even improve those areas that you are not happy with.



[emoji23][emoji23]
Yes


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Happy happy Thursday Noel. How are you doing?



I’m doing well [emoji851]
Thanks for asking


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Your eye sight improved yet?



It’s slowly getting better. About 3 more weeks [emoji52]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunshine, cold, breezy. Perfect afternoon for a quick hike.

A few pix...









Lots of Happy Beaver activity



Standard Pix No 1



Standard Pix No 2



And Goose Pond


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> It’s slowly getting better. About 3 more weeks [emoji52]



Your typing skills are still on point!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunshine, cold, breezy. Perfect afternoon for a quick hike.
> 
> A few pix...
> 
> View attachment 266696
> View attachment 266697
> View attachment 266698
> View attachment 266699
> 
> 
> View attachment 266700
> 
> Lots of Happy Beaver activity
> 
> View attachment 266701
> 
> Standard Pix No 1
> 
> View attachment 266702
> 
> Standard Pix No 2
> 
> View attachment 266703
> 
> And Goose Pond



Wonderful pictures [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Your typing skills are still on point!



Thank you friend [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have any of you heard raccoons referred to as trash pandas?


I haven't heard that one but I've seen some gigantic raccoons in our city. The ones I saw live around the small river that runs through our town. Both of our krogers are along that river and many other food businesses. The businesses all have dumpsters so...maybe dumpster diving panda would be a better name.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning CDR!
> Thursday already and hopefully only one more day of non weight bearing on my broken leg!!
> I'll be so disappointed if I have to wait (or should that be non weight) longer!
> Anyway I can hear Lola up and about, so better go and sort him out.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday Eve!
> See you later alligators!


When my orthopedic surgeon said I could sleep without my stem to stern "stabilizer" for my fractured knee...I was really happy! But then I caught myself (while sleeping) using both hands to bend my leg. My heel was touching my bum. All I'm saying is don't overdo your newfound freedom. Give yourself a break...go slow.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> @Kristoff is that a brandy new Avatar you are exposing? A sea turtle with mountains and sunshine. Or....did i miss the unveiling?


You and I both...and I was up late last night and still missed it. Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I’d have brandy if there was no wine. Or gin. Or port...
> 
> Denmark has no mountains (please don’t tell the Danes — they’ll throw all their Carlsberg and Tuborg beer cans at me!) [emoji33]
> 
> The avatar is from geocaching: the World Turtle.


Well you could just gather up all the cans into a bag for recycling. If you happen to fall(like I did)with 2 fractured ribs...the bag of cans made a great pillow to land on. Then I got paid for recycling the cans...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What am I getting myself into?


Yea I keep trying to find the first one I saw...so I can read it again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick pix of Bowl II in my series. A few more levels of sanding, stain, then it will be finished with beeswax.



Bowl II


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m pulling up my big girl pants and heading out.
> Meeting with our bathroom contractor, groceries and dry cleaner.
> My daughter (13) is on a 13 hour field trip visiting 3 colleges in the Los Angeles area which is 2 hours from here. Bit nervous because it’s sprinkling. They are on the big touring buses but I get worried because you just don’t know about the driver.


Are you well enough to be that busy?
Hope daughter has a good day and I'm sure she will be OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> *THE SUN!!! THE SUN!!! I'm melting. . .melting. . . melt. .i. . n. . g. . *


Temps dropping here again!


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guess Billna64 here[emoji16]...if you no


Hi and welcome to our little CDR!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunshine, cold, breezy. Perfect afternoon for a quick hike.
> 
> A few pix...
> 
> View attachment 266696
> View attachment 266697
> View attachment 266698
> View attachment 266699
> 
> 
> View attachment 266700
> 
> Lots of Happy Beaver activity
> 
> View attachment 266701
> 
> Standard Pix No 1
> 
> View attachment 266702
> 
> Standard Pix No 2
> 
> View attachment 266703
> 
> And Goose Pond


Lovely - nice change from my living room walls!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well you could just gather up all the cans into a bag for recycling. If you happen to fall(like I did)with 2 fractured ribs...the bag of cans made a great pillow to land on. Then I got paid for recycling the cans...


You get paid for recycling?
Good idea it may encourage people here to think twice before just dropping the stuff!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick pix of Bowl II in my series. A few more levels of sanding, stain, then it will be finished with beeswax.
> 
> View attachment 266713
> 
> Bowl II


Really nice.


----------



## Lyn W

I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
Yup - been ironing again!

I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
So take care and Nos Da.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Are you well enough to be that busy?
> Hope daughter has a good day and I'm sure she will be OK.



I feel better but still have a cold.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
> Yup - been ironing again!
> 
> I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
> My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
> I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
> Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
> So take care and Nos Da.



It’s so nice to have a sweet nephew like him!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
> Yup - been ironing again!
> 
> I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
> My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
> I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
> Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
> So take care and Nos Da.


Good luck!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You get paid for recycling?
> Good idea it may encourage people here to think twice before just dropping the stuff!


Yes for some stuff. Especially aluminum cans etc...they pay 54 cents per pound for aluminum cans right now. At least some of my trash isn't going into the ocean or a landfill. I use the money to buy Timothy hay for my bunny's litter box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
> Yup - been ironing again!
> 
> I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
> My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
> I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
> Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
> So take care and Nos Da.




Good luck! Get the boot moving.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yes for some stuff. Especially aluminum cans etc...they pay 54 cents per pound for aluminum cans right now. At least some of my trash isn't going into the ocean or a landfill. I use the money to buy Timothy hay for my bunny's litter box.




We used to have “paper drives” too when i was in Scouting. Every few months or so, we would walk the streets of our town and collect bundles of newspapers that ppl had put out. We’d collect, then truck to a recycling center to earn money for our Troop. I don’t suppose too many people do that.

Glass bottles in some states will say 5 cent deposit. Collect enough and it adds up.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
> Yup - been ironing again!
> 
> I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
> My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
> I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
> Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
> So take care and Nos Da.


My Friday is good already from reading your post. Sounds like you have a sidekick looking out for you.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We used to have “paper drives” too when i was in Scouting. Every few months or so, we would walk the streets of our town and collect bundles of newspapers that ppl had put out. We’d collect, then truck to a recycling center to earn money for our Troop. I don’t suppose too many people do that.
> 
> Glass bottles in some states will say 5 cent deposit. Collect enough and it adds up.
> 
> View attachment 266714


I use some of our newspapers for my zebra finches birdie poo paper. I'll probably deliver the older stuff with the cans. Just for gp.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Yes for some stuff. Especially aluminum cans etc...they pay 54 cents per pound for aluminum cans right now. At least some of my trash isn't going into the ocean or a landfill. I use the money to buy Timothy hay for my bunny's litter box.



We save our recycling too and end up with about $60.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> We used to have “paper drives” too when i was in Scouting. Every few months or so, we would walk the streets of our town and collect bundles of newspapers that ppl had put out. We’d collect, then truck to a recycling center to earn money for our Troop. I don’t suppose too many people do that.
> 
> Glass bottles in some states will say 5 cent deposit. Collect enough and it adds up.
> 
> View attachment 266714



You just brought up a childhood memory!!
Our elementary school would have a contest to see which grade collected the most papers and the winners got an ice cream party. I’m guessing the money went to our school.


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick pix of Bowl II in my series. A few more levels of sanding, stain, then it will be finished with beeswax.
> 
> View attachment 266713
> 
> Bowl II



Gorgeous!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
> Yup - been ironing again!
> 
> I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
> My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
> I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
> Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
> So take care and Nos Da.



Happy Friday and take care [emoji173]️


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I use some of our newspapers for my zebra finches birdie poo paper. I'll probably deliver the older stuff with the cans. Just for gp.


I have to say...the older newspapers didn't get used for birdie toily paper. That kind goes to the landfill including the Timothy wabbit litter. Pretty soon our landfill is going to have the biggest earthworms on the planet.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> You just brought up a childhood memory!!
> Our elementary school would have a contest to see which grade collected the most papers and the winners got an ice cream party. I’m guessing the money went to our school.


I have a childhood memory kind of like that too because of this discussion going on. We used to just save our newspapers in a box to be "recycled". That was about 50 years ago so it's hard to remember all of what we used the newspapers for. What was left was given to that type of drive though. I do remember balling it up really tight to start a barbecue. We never had to use charcoal lighter fluid.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> In the mind of @CarolM, I imagine the "last time on" voice sounds like a Star Trek character. Perhaps the Kathryn Janeway voice.


Whahaha. I am now watching the USS ENTERPRISE with Captain Jean Luc Picard. So that would have to be his voice, if you please. [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> It’s slowly getting better. About 3 more weeks [emoji52]


That is good to know. Glad it is getting better. Before you know it, you will only see one of us at a time. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick pix of Bowl II in my series. A few more levels of sanding, stain, then it will be finished with beeswax.
> 
> View attachment 266713
> 
> Bowl II


The pictures are not pulling through right now so will have to check them when I have better reception.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You get paid for recycling?
> Good idea it may encourage people here to think twice before just dropping the stuff!


Where we live the homeless people go through the trash cans and take out the recyclable stuff which they then go and sell for money.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
> Yup - been ironing again!
> 
> I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
> My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
> I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
> Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
> So take care and Nos Da.


Good luck Lyn


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes for some stuff. Especially aluminum cans etc...they pay 54 cents per pound for aluminum cans right now. At least some of my trash isn't going into the ocean or a landfill. I use the money to buy Timothy hay for my bunny's litter box.


We want pics of your bunny please.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We used to have “paper drives” too when i was in Scouting. Every few months or so, we would walk the streets of our town and collect bundles of newspapers that ppl had put out. We’d collect, then truck to a recycling center to earn money for our Troop. I don’t suppose too many people do that.
> 
> Glass bottles in some states will say 5 cent deposit. Collect enough and it adds up.
> 
> View attachment 266714


Over here it is 20c per bottle. And the glass bottles of soda are cheaper than the plastic bottles.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I have a childhood memory kind of like that too because of this discussion going on. We used to just save our newspapers in a box to be "recycled". That was about 50 years ago so it's hard to remember all of what we used the newspapers for. What was left was given to that type of drive though. I do remember balling it up really tight to start a barbecue. We never had to use charcoal lighter fluid.


You can make paper mashe ornaments with old newspaper as well.


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday all.

I hope it is a good one.

Chat sometime later.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m pulling up my big girl pants and heading out.
> Meeting with our bathroom contractor, groceries and dry cleaner.
> My daughter (13) is on a 13 hour field trip visiting 3 colleges in the Los Angeles area which is 2 hours from here. Bit nervous because it’s sprinkling. They are on the big touring buses but I get worried because you just don’t know about the driver.



I’m sure your girl will be fine and have a beautiful time during the field trip. Of course you’re nervous. That’s what moms are [emoji173]️

We have a bathroom contractor?? Wow! All we wanted was to get rid of a few cobwebs...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> *THE SUN!!! THE SUN!!! I'm melting. . .melting. . . melt. .i. . n. . g. . *



Yvonne?... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I won't tell them if you don't!!



“The emperor has no clothes” (c) H. C. Andersen [emoji23]






No mountains ever since they let Norway go...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What do you mean: What a good idea? Are you asking me to write a weekly summary starting with "Previously in CDR..."



Love that. Every Monday morning? [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guess Billna64 here[emoji16]...if you no



What happened to the first one? [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Do you need me to put you in the fridge and reshape you back to what you were. I could maybe even improve those areas that you are not happy with.



Can I melt too?? [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> It’s slowly getting better. About 3 more weeks [emoji52]



Hope you’re not bumping into walls anymore... [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunshine, cold, breezy. Perfect afternoon for a quick hike.
> 
> A few pix...
> 
> View attachment 266696
> View attachment 266697
> View attachment 266698
> View attachment 266699
> 
> 
> View attachment 266700
> 
> Lots of Happy Beaver activity
> 
> View attachment 266701
> 
> Standard Pix No 1
> 
> View attachment 266702
> 
> Standard Pix No 2
> 
> View attachment 266703
> 
> And Goose Pond



STILL no geese?..


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> ...maybe dumpster diving panda would be a better name.



All for the sake of the environment! To help reduce waste.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Well you could just gather up all the cans into a bag for recycling. If you happen to fall(like I did)with 2 fractured ribs...the bag of cans made a great pillow to land on. Then I got paid for recycling the cans...



Good tip. I’m accident-prone. Think I’ll start carrying a bag of cans around, just in case. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You get paid for recycling?
> Good idea it may encourage people here to think twice before just dropping the stuff!



In Denmark too. Makes people collect beer cans and plastic water bottles in the parks after parties.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I've had a steamy session in my living room while watching tv.
> Yup - been ironing again!
> 
> I am just about to turn in for the night because I'll have to be up and organised earlier than I've been used to tomorrow, I can't turn up at the hospital in my PJs!!
> My nephew is going to accompany me in a taxi as none of family with cars is available and I'm still nervous about going out on my own.
> I really don't know how I would have coped without him while I've been home. I owe him big time!
> Anyway hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll be popping in to let you know if I've been given the boot!
> So take care and Nos Da.



Good luck at the doctors today, Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You can make paper mashe ornaments with old newspaper as well.



I’m making a tutu for my girl for our delayed Carnival.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy International Women’s Day to the more beautiful half (more like 80% [emoji849]) of the CDR roommates! You rock, girls!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love that. Every Monday morning? [emoji85][emoji23]


I will try depending on how my work schedule goes. Oh boy, better brush up on my writing kills and start making notes. And definitely write down all the names of the CDR members.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Can I melt too?? [emoji85]


Ye I know. But we might have to get Bambam involved, she has plenty of experience with moulding.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good tip. I’m accident-prone. Think I’ll start carrying a bag of cans around, just in case. [emoji23]


They should be good for self defense as well then.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m making a tutu for my girl for our delayed Carnival.


Pictures please.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Happy International Women’s Day to the more beautiful half (more like 80% [emoji849]) of the CDR roommates! You rock, girls!
> 
> View attachment 266728


Thank you Lena,

So do you and happy International Woman's day to you and all the lovely ladies here in the CDR.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I couldnt change it to YOUR day, but regardless, ENJOY!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Everyone must be out partying!

Overcast, cold, dreery AND calling for a mixed rain/snow shower here soon. The good news is that on Saturday it’s going to be close to 77° sunny and warm. The cherry blossoms in Washington should be starting to pop out pretty soon with peak bloom expected in the first week of April.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We used to have “paper drives” too when i was in Scouting. Every few months or so, we would walk the streets of our town and collect bundles of newspapers that ppl had put out. We’d collect, then truck to a recycling center to earn money for our Troop. I don’t suppose too many people do that.
> 
> Glass bottles in some states will say 5 cent deposit. Collect enough and it adds up.
> 
> View attachment 266714


There was talk a few years ago about bringing back the the old system of paying for returnable bottles. but like all things it was just talk.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I have to say...the older newspapers didn't get used for birdie toily paper. That kind goes to the landfill including the Timothy wabbit litter. Pretty soon our landfill is going to have the biggest earthworms on the planet.


We have recycling bins into which we can put papers, card, plastic and cans, clean foil etc, and the council actually check our bins to make sure we are recycling the right stuff. Sadly there's always an anti social/environment element of society who just can't be bothered and put it all in the landfill bin and I get really mad at people who just drop their litter out of their cars. I have joined a group which does voluntary litter picking around the area but obviously I've been not been too active lately.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is good to know. Glad it is getting better. Before you know it, you will only see one of us at a time. [emoji6]


Gosh imagine seeing double of us lot!
That would be double trouble!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> “The emperor has no clothes” (c) H. C. Andersen [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 266725
> 
> View attachment 266726
> 
> 
> No mountains ever since they let Norway go...



I've had spots bigger than those!!
I can't imagine living anywhere without hills and mountains. One of my sisters lives in the Midlands where it's really flat and I always think there's something missing when I visit.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’m making a tutu for my girl for our delayed Carnival.


Like this.............??


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
Good news - I have a boot!!
I can start to weight bear but still have to use crutches for now.
It's quite painful at the moment but there will be some physio sessions to attend so it should get easier.
The doc doesn't want to see me for about 6 - 8 weeks unless there's any problems.
My foot still looks a bit of a mess and I am surprised at how bruised it is, but I can wet and wash it now which I'm really looking forward to.
A foot that's been unwashed for 6 weeks is not a pleasant thing! 
Hope you are all having a good day and warming up for the weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 266731
> 
> 
> I couldnt change it to YOUR day, but regardless, ENJOY!


I can't say I've actually noticed anything different about today personally.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Good news - I have a boot!!
> I can start to weight bear but still have to use crutches for now.
> It's quite painful at the moment but there will be some physio sessions to attend so it should get easier.
> The doc doesn't want to see me for about 6 - 8 weeks unless there's any problems.
> My foot still looks a bit of a mess and I am surprised at how bruised it is, but I can wet and wash it now which I'm really looking forward to.
> A foot that's been unwashed for 6 weeks is not a pleasant thing!
> Hope you are all having a good day and warming up for the weekend.


Congratulations! I know that feels better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Winter rains bring Spring flowers in California

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1552039749


----------



## Yvonne G

Another sunny day here. But our March usually holds true to form and comes in like a lion. . . so it's probably windy, and I hate the wind!

Glad to hear all the health good news - clean foot, less double vision, a mere cold. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Good news - I have a boot!!
> I can start to weight bear but still have to use crutches for now.
> It's quite painful at the moment but there will be some physio sessions to attend so it should get easier.
> The doc doesn't want to see me for about 6 - 8 weeks unless there's any problems.
> My foot still looks a bit of a mess and I am surprised at how bruised it is, but I can wet and wash it now which I'm really looking forward to.
> A foot that's been unwashed for 6 weeks is not a pleasant thing!
> Hope you are all having a good day and warming up for the weekend.



WooHoo!! 
Happy Friday to you!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 266731
> 
> 
> I couldnt change it to YOUR day, but regardless, ENJOY!



Thanks Mark!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Winter rains bring Spring flowers in California
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1552039749



That’s where I was in the desert!! 
We drive right by but they hadn’t bloomed yet!
Our hills are covered in popped right now but I can’t seem to capture them with my phone.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Gosh imagine seeing double of us lot!
> That would be double trouble!!


I know. Poor Noel, I am surprised she stuck around for so long.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Like this.............??
> View attachment 266734


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Good news - I have a boot!!
> I can start to weight bear but still have to use crutches for now.
> It's quite painful at the moment but there will be some physio sessions to attend so it should get easier.
> The doc doesn't want to see me for about 6 - 8 weeks unless there's any problems.
> My foot still looks a bit of a mess and I am surprised at how bruised it is, but I can wet and wash it now which I'm really looking forward to.
> A foot that's been unwashed for 6 weeks is not a pleasant thing!
> Hope you are all having a good day and warming up for the weekend.


That is awesome news Lyn. I am really happy for you. Just remember no foot loose moves for a while still.


----------



## TriciaStringer

We got our house listed and did our first showing today. Thank y’all for all the great tips. It was very positive feedback so hopefully we’ll get an offer. It’s going to be difficult to move our tortoises though. They will have lots more room if we are able to get the house we want.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> We got our house listed and did our first showing today. Thank y’all for all the great tips. It was very positive feedback so hopefully we’ll get an offer. It’s going to be difficult to move our tortoises though. They will have lots more room if we are able to get the house we want.



Fingers crossed and good luck!!


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> We got our house listed and did our first showing today. Thank y’all for all the great tips. It was very positive feedback so hopefully we’ll get an offer. It’s going to be difficult to move our tortoises though. They will have lots more room if we are able to get the house we want.


That's good news! Best wishes for buying the house you want!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is awesome news Lyn. I am really happy for you. Just remember no foot loose moves for a while still.


That's a shame I was going to go out dancing on and drinking myself under the tables tonight to celebrate!
I'll just have to wait a while longer.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Another sunny day here. But our March usually holds true to form and comes in like a lion. . . so it's probably windy, and I hate the wind!
> 
> Glad to hear all the health good news - clean foot, less double vision, a mere cold. Keep up the good work!!


Hope you are feeling much better too, Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Winter rains bring Spring flowers in California
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1552039749


They're beautiful, and what a bonus for all the insects!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We have recycling bins into which we can put papers, card, plastic and cans, clean foil etc, and the council actually check our bins to make sure we are recycling the right stuff. Sadly there's always an anti social/environment element of society who just can't be bothered and put it all in the landfill bin and I get really mad at people who just drop their litter out of their cars. I have joined a group which does voluntary litter picking around the area but obviously I've been not been too active lately.


Hoping your appointment went well and you're a little more free. Our city keeps trying to organize and recycle but it's up to the public to cooperate. The city is doing something right though. I've seen a lot of wildlife in broad daylight going about their business. One day, I got to see a herd of deer munching in a grassy back yard on the corner of Fair and High. The traffic was really busy and no parking in that area so I couldn't stop and take a picture. Everyone was just driving by like it's an everyday occurrence. It might be. It was nice.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame I was going to go out dancing on and drinking myself under the tables tonight to celebrate!
> I'll just have to wait a while longer.


I say stay on the couch and celebrate anyway. Just wiggle your feet to the beat.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> We want pics of your bunny please.


Ok. And I have to send some pictures of my little guy too. It's a bit complicated on my phone but that's ok. First I have to email myself. Then I have to download the picture. Then my phone will upload it to TFO. I can't believe I even figured out how to do it.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Ok. And I have to send some pictures of my little guy too. It's a bit complicated on my phone but that's ok. First I have to email myself. Then I have to download the picture. Then my phone will upload it to TFO. I can't believe I even figured out how to do it.



That sounds time consuming.
Are you on an iPhone?


----------



## Momof4

Here’s what I do.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> That is good to know. Glad it is getting better. Before you know it, you will only see one of us at a time. [emoji6]



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Happy International Women’s Day to the more beautiful half (more like 80% [emoji849]) of the CDR roommates! You rock, girls!
> 
> View attachment 266728



[emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Another sunny day here. But our March usually holds true to form and comes in like a lion. . . so it's probably windy, and I hate the wind!
> 
> Glad to hear all the health good news - clean foot, less double vision, a mere cold. Keep up the good work!!



Thanks! Happy Friday [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok. And I have to send some pictures of my little guy too. It's a bit complicated on my phone but that's ok. First I have to email myself. Then I have to download the picture. Then my phone will upload it to TFO. I can't believe I even figured out how to do it.


Ok here's my cwazy wabbit.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> That sounds time consuming.
> Are you on an iPhone?


No. I'm on a 16 gig LG. But it does accept a 32 gig micro card. The camera is neat. I love what it does with light. Wish I knew how to really work it. The camera. That's what talked me into a cell phone in the first place. Your best camera is the one you have with you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Ok here's my cwazy wabbit.
> View attachment 266773



Nice bunny. Is it a New Zealand lop eared? But his ears maybe not too loppy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Ok here's my cwazy wabbit.
> View attachment 266773


Such a good looking bunny, too! That hair looks so soft and touchable...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Such a good looking bunny, too! That hair looks so soft and touchable...


She'll let me take pictures and pet her. But forget about having a lap rabbit. She does figure eights around my feet. Plays jokes on me etc...true to most rabbits she doesn't want held. That's ok with me. I enjoy watching animals better anyway. And yes she's really soft.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maybe we can get @Lyn W a matching bonnet to go with her boot...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice bunny. Is it a New Zealand lop eared? But his ears maybe not too loppy.


She's a mini lop. My book said originally bred in Germany but you know how that is with bunnies. She's 3 years and weighs 6 lbs 8 so a little bit on the larger side. She speaks with her ears.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few weeks back I posted a quick pic of a project in the works. While waiting for stain to dry coupled with a snowy wet cold day, I finally worked up the stencil pattern...

The Board



The Stenciling



The Pattern



Stand by for more updates. Any guesses what the end result might be?


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Ok here's my cwazy wabbit.
> View attachment 266773



He’s adorable!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> All for the sake of the environment! To help reduce waste.
> 
> View attachment 266727


Do they bury it like a kitty? They must do something with all those scraps.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> He’s adorable!!


Don't let little Miss Razberri fool you. She's a brat.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I will try depending on how my work schedule goes. Oh boy, better brush up on my writing kills and start making notes. And definitely write down all the names of the CDR members.


Please don't let me miss any of them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah for Craig’s List

Looks like box number 2 and my old samovar are g o n e,


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Don't let little Miss Razberri fool you. She's a brat.


I love the name! Little Miss Razberri the Beautiful Bratty Bunny it is!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back I posted a quick pic of a project in the works. While waiting for stain to dry coupled with a snowy wet cold day, I finally worked up the stencil pattern...
> 
> The Board
> View attachment 266782
> 
> 
> The Stenciling
> View attachment 266783
> 
> 
> The Pattern
> View attachment 266784
> 
> 
> Stand by for more updates. Any guesses what the end result might be?


You are such a talented artist with wood. No guesses from me. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back I posted a quick pic of a project in the works. While waiting for stain to dry coupled with a snowy wet cold day, I finally worked up the stencil pattern...
> 
> The Board
> View attachment 266782
> 
> 
> The Stenciling
> View attachment 266783
> 
> 
> The Pattern
> View attachment 266784
> 
> 
> Stand by for more updates. Any guesses what the end result might be?


Well, I'm going to say it probably isn't a new paddle for your kayak...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> You are such a talented artist with wood. No guesses from me. Can't wait to see what you come up with.



Thanks....here’s a quick pik of Bowl II while I apply some stain.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I'm going to say it probably isn't a new paddle for your kayak...



Correct.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back I posted a quick pic of a project in the works. While waiting for stain to dry coupled with a snowy wet cold day, I finally worked up the stencil pattern...
> 
> The Board
> View attachment 266782
> 
> 
> The Stenciling
> View attachment 266783
> 
> 
> The Pattern
> View attachment 266784
> 
> 
> Stand by for more updates. Any guesses what the end result might be?


Give us a hint... Will it be oriented horizontally, or vertically?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....here’s a quick pik of Bowl II while I apply some stain.
> 
> View attachment 266787


I'm small and I love woodworking. I've been playing around for years with hand tools. I don't trust myself with large electric tools and that's why I really admire what you do. Bowl II is looking really nice.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Give us a hint... Will it be oriented horizontally, or vertically?



Horizontally..attached to the ____________ .


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Horizontally..attached to the ____________ .



Wall... a coat rack??

Or

Mantel.... hanging device of some sort???


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Horizontally..attached to the ____________ .



Coat rack?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Wall... a coat rack??
> 
> Or
> 
> Mantel.... hanging device of some sort???




Not a coat rack, but will be used to organize things.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Coat rack?



A rack yes, but not for coats.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. Happy Saturday. Really hope you all get to enjoy a beautiful day !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes, Happy Saturday. Overcast, cool, some light SNOW on the ground. Roads clear.

We’re off delivering Mr Trunk to Annapolis.

Good Bye Mr Trunk


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice bunny. Is it a New Zealand lop eared? But his ears maybe not too loppy.



Aww! Adorable bunny [emoji195]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....here’s a quick pik of Bowl II while I apply some stain.
> 
> View attachment 266787



Love your wood work!
Is any of it for sale?


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. Happy Saturday. Really hope you all get to enjoy a beautiful day !



Happy Saturday to you [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not a coat rack, but will be used to organize things.


In the kitchen to hang implements or cups or pots and pans from?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> In the kitchen to hang implements or cups or pots and pans from?




So. Yes for implements,

But, no to kitchen, no to hang, no to pots and no to pans.

But, you are all on the right track.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maro2Bear

So, stenciling bits are done, some free-handed twigs added....moving forward.




Spraying on Pattern




Leaf Pattern




The Burn In


But whats it going to be? So far we have a horizontal hangy thing...


----------



## Kells Bells

Maro2Bear said:


> So, stenciling bits are done, some free-handed twigs added....moving forward.
> 
> 
> View attachment 266832
> 
> Spraying on Pattern
> 
> 
> View attachment 266833
> 
> Leaf Pattern
> 
> 
> View attachment 266834
> 
> The Burn In
> 
> 
> But whats it going to be? So far we have a horizontal hangy thing...


Will there be hooks attached to it?


----------



## Momof4

Just saw this live cam on a pair of bald eagles in Big Bear Mtn. Which is 2 hours from me in a small resort ski town. 
Right now she’s keeping the egg warm. 
Their nest is so impressive!!
Look how big those sticks are!!
http://www.iws.org/bigbear_youtube.html


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> So, stenciling bits are done, some free-handed twigs added....moving forward.
> 
> 
> View attachment 266832
> 
> Spraying on Pattern
> 
> 
> View attachment 266833
> 
> Leaf Pattern
> 
> 
> View attachment 266834
> 
> The Burn In
> 
> 
> But whats it going to be? So far we have a horizontal hangy thing...



Inside or outside?

Gun rack?

Maybe attaching glass vases for flowers or succulents?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kells Bells said:


> Will there be hooks attached to it?



No hooks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Just saw this live cam on a pair of bald eagles in Big Bear Mtn. Which is 2 hours from me in a small resort ski town.
> Right now she’s keeping the egg warm.
> Their nest is so impressive!!
> Look how big those sticks are!!
> http://www.iws.org/bigbear_youtube.html




Yes. Their nests are very large, and usually used from year to year, and added to each season. Thsts why when I’m out kayaking, they are very easy to spot. Yep..it’s nesting season.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Inside or outside?
> 
> Gun rack?
> 
> Maybe attaching glass vases for flowers or succulents?




Inside, not a gun rack, and not a plant stand.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Inside, not a gun rack, and not a plant stand.



It goes on fireplace!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Gosh imagine seeing double of us lot!
> That would be double trouble!!



[emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I've had spots bigger than those!!
> I can't imagine living anywhere without hills and mountains. One of my sisters lives in the Midlands where it's really flat and I always think there's something missing when I visit.



I know. Where would all the dragons hide?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Like this.............??
> View attachment 266734



Ouch. How ir-reverend! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Good news - I have a boot!!
> I can start to weight bear but still have to use crutches for now.
> It's quite painful at the moment but there will be some physio sessions to attend so it should get easier.
> The doc doesn't want to see me for about 6 - 8 weeks unless there's any problems.
> My foot still looks a bit of a mess and I am surprised at how bruised it is, but I can wet and wash it now which I'm really looking forward to.
> A foot that's been unwashed for 6 weeks is not a pleasant thing!
> Hope you are all having a good day and warming up for the weekend.



I guess Lola may be a little sad the big green thing is gone. Great news, Lyn!!!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 266770
> View attachment 266771



Thanks for sharing, Noel! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Ok here's my cwazy wabbit.
> View attachment 266773



Cute! Are the toys his? [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> She'll let me take pictures and pet her. But forget about having a lap rabbit. She does figure eights around my feet. Plays jokes on me etc...true to most rabbits she doesn't want held. That's ok with me. I enjoy watching animals better anyway. And yes she's really soft.



‘She’, not ‘he’. Sorry!  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Horizontally..attached to the ____________ .



Hang on! Are you the contractor @Momof4 kindly invited to revamp our kitchen??


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> In the kitchen to hang implements or cups or pots and pans from?





Maro2Bear said:


> So. Yes for implements,
> 
> But, no to kitchen, no to hang, no to pots and no to pans.
> 
> But, you are all on the right track.



Argh. I was so hoping it was for our kitchen.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Hang on! Are you the contractor @Momof4 kindly invited to revamp our kitchen??



When he’s done with your kitchen, he can start our master bath! 
He looks awfully handy to me!!

Hopefully he’s cheaper than the guy we hired!! We haven’t signed the contract just yet[emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> It goes on fireplace!



No, not quite on the fireplace. But, yes in a place.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hang on! Are you the contractor @Momof4 kindly invited to revamp our kitchen??



Nope. Not kitchen, but a room.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not quite on the fireplace. But, yes in a place.



Okay smarty pants!!

I’m still thinking.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....here’s a quick pik of Bowl II while I apply some stain.
> 
> View attachment 266787


Looking good!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Ok here's my cwazy wabbit.
> View attachment 266773


She's beautiful! Looks like a real character.
My sisters rabbit used to love and come and lie beside her on the sofa and chase the kids.


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Love your wood work!
> Is any of it for sale?



I need to create an Etsy page and present a few items to the Public


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope. Not kitchen, but a room.


Is it supposed to go in a bathroom?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 266822


I dropped my phone in Lolas water bowl today.
I managed to grab it immediately and fortunately it doesn't seem to have been damaged.
It's only a cheap substitute for my old broken phone until I find a better one, but would be lost without it at the moment.
Happy Saturday to you too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Okay smarty pants!!
> 
> I’m still thinking.



No, not in your brain/thinking either.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it supposed to go in a bathroom?



No, no water features involved.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> So. Yes for implements,
> 
> But, no to kitchen, no to hang, no to pots and no to pans.
> 
> But, you are all on the right track.


Tool rack?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I dropped my phone in Lolas water bowl today.
> I managed to grab it immediately and fortunately it doesn't seem to have been damaged.
> It's only a cheap substitute for my old broken phone until I find a better one, but would be lost without it at the moment.
> Happy Saturday to you too!



Good catch. You have to be careful about flipping phones!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I dropped my phone in Lolas water bowl today.
> I managed to grab it immediately and fortunately it doesn't seem to have been damaged.
> It's only a cheap substitute for my old broken phone until I find a better one, but would be lost without it at the moment.
> Happy Saturday to you too!


To be on the safe side, you can put the slightly wet phone in a plastic zipper bag filled with uncooked rice. Leave it in there overnight. Works wonders.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> To be on the safe side, you can put the slightly wet phone in a plastic zipper bag filled with uncooked rice. Leave it in there overnight. Works wonders.



But not in the Zipity Pop.!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just saw this live cam on a pair of bald eagles in Big Bear Mtn. Which is 2 hours from me in a small resort ski town.
> Right now she’s keeping the egg warm.
> Their nest is so impressive!!
> Look how big those sticks are!!
> http://www.iws.org/bigbear_youtube.html


They are incredible. It's a wonder any chicks survive in such exposed nests.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I guess Lola may be a little sad the big green thing is gone. Great news, Lyn!!!


He had a good look and sniff at my boot today. 
Then settled down to lie by the side of it, just in case it was something moving into his space!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> They are incredible. It's a wonder any chicks survive in such exposed nests.



I know! I need to research when it’s supposed to hatch and I’ll let you guys know. 
I remember watching an owl cam a guy put up and the dad would go out and bring back dinner. When he brought back a tiny mouse she would yell at him! It was so cool!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope. Not kitchen, but a room.


A loo roll holder?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> A loo roll holder?




No, no, wrong room.

Ok....ive removed some wood (and parts of the pattern), AND added a few interesting orbs for review.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon evening all.
Hope everyone's having a good day.
Wales beat Scotland at rugby today so it's been a great day here.
4/4 matches won - only Ireland to go next week!
It's been very windy here and now the rain is pouring down again.
A very wet Spring so far making up for a dryish Winter.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> No, no, wrong room.
> 
> Ok....ive removed some wood (and parts of the pattern), AND added a few interesting orbs for review.
> 
> View attachment 266896


Magnets?
So possibly for your woodworking tools?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> But not in the Zipity Pop.!


Do you mean the popty ping?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Magnets?
> So possibly for your woodworking tools?



Bingo! Zip zap pop! Zeeeeeeee Winner! Yes.

Of course it COULD have been assembled MUCH easier......but, thought some embellishment would enhance the look.

I’ll add some more twigs to the look, then stain, wax, and hang. Why do something fast, easy and no artsy look! Theres a catalog i get that has “similar” tool catches, but very simple. AND $20.00


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Bingo! Zip zap pop! Zeeeeeeee Winner! Yes.
> 
> Of course it COULD have been assembled MUCH easier......but, thought some embellishment would enhance the look.


 I won! Wow that's great! 
I hope my prize is that bowl you're working on!!
That's a very clever idea to use magnets. You could make another for kitchen knives too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I won! Wow that's great!
> I hope my prize is that bowl you're working on!!
> That's a very clever idea to use magnets. You could make another for kitchen knives too.




Here you go. First layer of beeswax finish just applied.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go. First layer of beeswax finish just applied.
> 
> View attachment 266897


Beautiful and very tactile looking!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I won! Wow that's great!
> I hope my prize is that bowl you're working on!!
> That's a very clever idea to use magnets. You could make another for kitchen knives too.



Oh Geez!!!
I would have never guessed that!!
It looked too nice for the wood shop!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> She's beautiful! Looks like a real character.
> My sisters rabbit used to love and come and lie beside her on the sofa and chase the kids.


Razberri is a character alright. She won't lie on the sofa with me but anybody can pet her. When they leave however, she gets really happy and active. It's hilarious. She lives in my living room with me. She does figure eights around my feet while I'm trying to walk, shakes her ears at me when she's joking, etc...If I sit on the floor she will actually perch on my leg unless I try to hold her. Her vet however can do anything he wants so I just let her be Razberri.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, no, wrong room.
> 
> Ok....ive removed some wood (and parts of the pattern), AND added a few interesting orbs for review.
> 
> View attachment 266896


It looks like something I would do( if I could) for a beautiful coat rack.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Wall... a coat rack??
> 
> Or
> 
> Mantel.... hanging device of some sort???


Needs a matching coat rack for the woodworking shop.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! Adorable bunny [emoji195]


Thanks. I was blessed and got her before she was weaned to the wrong kind of pellets. So far so good. Happy Saturday to u 2.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Cute! Are the toys his? [emoji6]


Yes the toys are hers, however, the kitty and my grandchildren think the toys belong to them. It's a fight to the finish. I just sit back and watch the shenanigans...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> They are incredible. It's a wonder any chicks survive in such exposed nests.


That's always amazed me also not just with eagles. I see the sparrows in my backyard on a blanket rose plant in freezing weather. They're just sitting there singing. I'd be a human popsicle!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> ‘She’, not ‘he’. Sorry!  [emoji23]


That's ok. I was only clarifying the little diva's gender...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> He had a good look and sniff at my boot today.
> Then settled down to lie by the side of it, just in case it was something moving into his space!


He smells you coming back to his territory. How does it feel to be a pet human?...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go. First layer of beeswax finish just applied.
> 
> View attachment 266897


What's that great looking blank behind your bowl going to be?


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Thanks for sharing, Noel! [emoji23][emoji23]



Of course [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

Dad is hunting but I read that they don’t hunt well at night.
There are 2 eggs now and should hatch about April 10.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday morning,

In celebration of Wales Six Nations win I present the dragon!




Tons of rain overnight.....but no nasty wind. Lots of tornadoes hitting parts of the US south.. bad stuff!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What's that great looking blank behind your bowl going to be?



I think that piece is left over from a previous project finished a few years ago. While we were living overseas, most of my wood working tools (and misc supplies) were in storage. So, this came out of one of my boxes of stored goodies/surprises.


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning/afternoon and a happy Sunday to you all.
We are still being battered by high winds, and although it was a beautiful, bright morning, this afternoon we have had rain and hail, with a yellow warning in place for snow and ice tonight into tomorrow for most of the UK except the south!!
I was supposed to be going out for lunch with my sister's family but the restaurant we wanted to go to was fully booked, so we have had to postpone.
Never mind, I have plenty to be catching up with today.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday morning,
> 
> In celebration of Wales Six Nations win I present the dragon!
> 
> View attachment 266907
> 
> 
> Tons of rain overnight.....but no nasty wind. Lots of tornadoes hitting parts of the US south.. bad stuff!


Diolch yn fawr iawn, Mark.
(Thank you very much)


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not quite on the fireplace. But, yes in a place.


It will have pegs for hanging coats!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, no, wrong room.
> 
> Ok....ive removed some wood (and parts of the pattern), AND added a few interesting orbs for review.
> 
> View attachment 266896


I knew it! pegs for hanging coats and jackets!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Shoot! I thought for sure I was right!


----------



## Bee62

Happy sunday to all. Rainy, very stormy weather in Germany. Not nice.
Torts, dogs and cats are warm and safe indoors.
I hope that sheep can`t be blown away ( they are too heavy because pregnant ). When chicken will be blown away they learn to fly.... Hopefully they will return back home. That`s the short weather report from cold old Germany.
Have a nice sunday without storm.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Happy sunday to all. Rainy, very stormy weather in Germany. Not nice.
> Torts, dogs and cats are warm and safe indoors.
> I hope that sheep can`t be blown away ( they are too heavy because pregnant ). When chicken will be blown away they learn to fly.... Hopefully they will return back home. That`s the short weather report from cold old Germany.
> Have a nice sunday without storm.


I think the sun is shining here. I haven't been outside yet. We had rain overnight, so everything will be wet, and I don't see the trees moving, so hopefully no wind. I don't have plans to work outside today, as the dirty house is still calling my name, but I do have to go out to feed, water and pick up after the animals.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Diolch yn fawr iawn, Mark.
> (Thank you very much)



I’ll have to send you a pix of the coffee cup I have been using for MANY years...

I’m pretty sure I have relatives/origins here - *Llangollen* (Welsh pronunciation: [ɬaŋˈɡɔɬɛn]) is a small town and community in Denbighshire, north-east Wales, on the River Dee at the edge of the Berwyn mountains and the Clwydian Range and Dee Valley AONB.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Shoot! I thought for sure I was right!



Nope, thats next, pegs....in Oak.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I think that piece is left over from a previous project finished a few years ago. While we were living overseas, most of my wood working tools (and misc supplies) were in storage. So, this came out of one of my boxes of stored goodies/surprises.


Oh...then nicely dried and waiting. I like the bark.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Dad is hunting but I read that they don’t hunt well at night.
> There are 2 eggs now and should hatch about April 10.
> View attachment 266901


I wonder if he's just taking a break and resting nearby. Most birds can't see at night well enough to be flying.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ll have to send you a pix of the coffee cup I have been using for MANY years...
> 
> I’m pretty sure I have relatives/origins here - *Llangollen* (Welsh pronunciation: [ɬaŋˈɡɔɬɛn]) is a small town and community in Denbighshire, north-east Wales, on the River Dee at the edge of the Berwyn mountains and the Clwydian Range and Dee Valley AONB.


I've been to and through Llangollen many times on my way to Snowdonia in North Wales.
It's a very pretty place and has been the home of the International Eisteddfod for many years.
You'd enjoy kayaking around there.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I think the sun is shining here. I haven't been outside yet. We had rain overnight, so everything will be wet, and I don't see the trees moving, so hopefully no wind. I don't have plans to work outside today, as the dirty house is still calling my name, but I do have to go out to feed, water and pick up after the animals.


I hate windy too!!! Hello. I went to Wal-Mart yesterday. There was a really lovely young lady shopping for a sun hat so she could go on vacation and I couldn't resist. I told her how much I would love to wear one too. But it looks to cutesy on an elderly person. She said she usually doesn't wear them either but by the time it was over...her husband and her, me, my son and his significant other were having a fun conversation in the middle of Wal-Mart. Did you you find a hat yet? Hoping you feel better.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Happy sunday to all. Rainy, very stormy weather in Germany. Not nice.
> Torts, dogs and cats are warm and safe indoors.
> I hope that sheep can`t be blown away ( they are too heavy because pregnant ). When chicken will be blown away they learn to fly.... Hopefully they will return back home. That`s the short weather report from cold old Germany.
> Have a nice sunday without storm.


Usually high winds don't wake me up but they did this morning. If I'd been out I could get blown away. Everyone tells me to wear rocks in my pockets. Sorry...I'm too old to be carrying half my body weight. I hate it when it's windy..and it was.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday morning,
> 
> In celebration of Wales Six Nations win I present the dragon!
> 
> View attachment 266907
> 
> 
> Tons of rain overnight.....but no nasty wind. Lots of tornadoes hitting parts of the US south.. bad stuff!


My girls participated in a soccer camp when they were little. We hosted one of the coaches. The girls’ team for camp was this one. I had to draw that dragon for a flag. Won’t forget that, ever.


----------



## Lyn W

More trouble for me - my boiler has stopped working!
It's too late to call an engineer so I've no heating.
I have a small fan heater directed at Lola's place but I will have to sleep downstairs tonight to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> More trouble for me - my boiler has stopped working!
> It's too late to call an engineer so I've no heating.
> I have a small fan heater directed at Lola's place but I will have to sleep downstairs tonight to keep an eye on it.



You just can’t catch a break!! 
I hope you both stay warm.
Did a breaker trip?
Except for getting that walking boot.


----------



## Momof4

Some big changes are coming in our back yard!!
I took a few pics. 
This big pine is coming down on Wednesday and 2 pepper trees that I love! This sea container will be removed too. In the future we will add some sort of barn/garage will be added and the torts relocated where the container is. But we need to move some dirt and grade it. 
Here are a few before shots.


----------



## Momof4

Here are about 35 blue agave that were planted today by my gardener. It only took him about 45 minutes! He is awesome!!



Side view 



Another corner


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Some big changes are coming in our back yard!!
> I took a few pics.
> This big pine is coming down on Wednesday and 2 pepper trees that I love! This sea container will be removed too. In the future we will add some sort of barn/garage will be added and the torts relocated where the container is. But we need to move some dirt and grade it.
> Here are a few before shots.
> View attachment 266990
> 
> View attachment 266991
> 
> View attachment 266992
> 
> View attachment 266993


Lovely trees, but needs must. 
That's a lot of work to keep you busy for a while and I hope the torts will like their new location.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> You just can’t catch a break!!
> I hope you both stay warm.
> Did a breaker trip?
> Except for getting that walking boot.


I'm not sure what the problem is, and I'll be OK - it's Lola I worry about.


----------



## CarolM

Ok I have a lot of catching up to do. Will have to try during the day. 
My weekend was filled with Hockey matches for Jarrod and gorgeous sun rises and rain. Lovely lovely rain. 

Jarrod played 7 Hockey matches and they did not do too badly. They won 4 out of the 7 they played. I got sunburned as did not have enough sun block on, so the next time I will have to make sure we are better prepared. 

Now that we are in the month of March and we seem to be getting more rain, I am keeping an eye out for baby torts. There is one egg that I know of that I am waiting for it to hatch. It should hatch sometime this month or next month. That is if the egg is fertile and nothing went wrong. So hold thumbs. 

Hopefully with the rain that we are getting, i can get some decent weeds again, as the dry spell made it very difficult to find anything this winter. Anyway chat soon. 

P.s. I will have to write the summary a little later as I will need to catch up on the news first.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> We got our house listed and did our first showing today. Thank y’all for all the great tips. It was very positive feedback so hopefully we’ll get an offer. It’s going to be difficult to move our tortoises though. They will have lots more room if we are able to get the house we want.


Good luck. Holding thumbs it all works out.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame I was going to go out dancing on and drinking myself under the tables tonight to celebrate!
> I'll just have to wait a while longer.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok. And I have to send some pictures of my little guy too. It's a bit complicated on my phone but that's ok. First I have to email myself. Then I have to download the picture. Then my phone will upload it to TFO. I can't believe I even figured out how to do it.


Well done. And don't worry you can do it.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 266770
> View attachment 266771


I am so glad that you share it with us. I love your crazy, it fits right in next to mine.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok here's my cwazy wabbit.
> View attachment 266773


Oh so sweet. I love bunnies.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> No. I'm on a 16 gig LG. But it does accept a 32 gig micro card. The camera is neat. I love what it does with light. Wish I knew how to really work it. The camera. That's what talked me into a cell phone in the first place. Your best camera is the one you have with you.


Then I need a better phone with a really fancy camera on it. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back I posted a quick pic of a project in the works. While waiting for stain to dry coupled with a snowy wet cold day, I finally worked up the stencil pattern...
> 
> The Board
> View attachment 266782
> 
> 
> The Stenciling
> View attachment 266783
> 
> 
> The Pattern
> View attachment 266784
> 
> 
> Stand by for more updates. Any guesses what the end result might be?


Beautiful, of course, we know your standards now. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....here’s a quick pik of Bowl II while I apply some stain.
> 
> View attachment 266787


Oooooh I love love this one. Really gorgeous color.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not a coat rack, but will be used to organize things.


A tool rack?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, Happy Saturday. Overcast, cool, some light SNOW on the ground. Roads clear.
> 
> We’re off delivering Mr Trunk to Annapolis.
> 
> Good Bye Mr Trunk
> View attachment 266819


[emoji17]


----------



## Billna the 2

Heya guysss


----------



## CarolM

Our weather forecast for today. I am loving this rain. My kind of weather:


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just saw this live cam on a pair of bald eagles in Big Bear Mtn. Which is 2 hours from me in a small resort ski town.
> Right now she’s keeping the egg warm.
> Their nest is so impressive!!
> Look how big those sticks are!!
> http://www.iws.org/bigbear_youtube.html


It is dark now and she is sleeping. Will check it out again later to see what is happening.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not quite on the fireplace. But, yes in a place.


In your woodworking room?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Tool rack?


Snap!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> He had a good look and sniff at my boot today.
> Then settled down to lie by the side of it, just in case it was something moving into his space!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go. First layer of beeswax finish just applied.
> 
> View attachment 266897


Gorgeous. Although I do prefer the look without the beeswax, I know you need the wax, but for me the wax changes the color and I love the color without the wax.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes the toys are hers, however, the kitty and my grandchildren think the toys belong to them. It's a fight to the finish. I just sit back and watch the shenanigans...hehehe


Whahaha. Love it!!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 266900


What are you doing with Kathy's dog?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy sunday to all. Rainy, very stormy weather in Germany. Not nice.
> Torts, dogs and cats are warm and safe indoors.
> I hope that sheep can`t be blown away ( they are too heavy because pregnant ). When chicken will be blown away they learn to fly.... Hopefully they will return back home. That`s the short weather report from cold old Germany.
> Have a nice sunday without storm.


hey, Nice to see you Sabine. I hope you survived the stormy weather and that all the chickens have returned.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> More trouble for me - my boiler has stopped working!
> It's too late to call an engineer so I've no heating.
> I have a small fan heater directed at Lola's place but I will have to sleep downstairs tonight to keep an eye on it.


Oh No. I hope it worked out and can be fixed quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Some big changes are coming in our back yard!!
> I took a few pics.
> This big pine is coming down on Wednesday and 2 pepper trees that I love! This sea container will be removed too. In the future we will add some sort of barn/garage will be added and the torts relocated where the container is. But we need to move some dirt and grade it.
> Here are a few before shots.
> View attachment 266990
> 
> View attachment 266991
> 
> View attachment 266992
> 
> View attachment 266993


Why not leave the container there and make it a glorified tort heated room with an entrance to each paddocks (so to speak) for them? You could set it up really nicely with CHE's or heating panels which will work very nicely.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here are about 35 blue agave that were planted today by my gardener. It only took him about 45 minutes! He is awesome!!
> View attachment 266994
> 
> 
> Side view
> View attachment 266995
> 
> 
> Another corner
> View attachment 266996


You sure do have a big garden.


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Heya guysss


Hi!!


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. Now to get back to work. Chat later all.


----------



## JoesMum

Post first, catch up afterwards!

Last week ran away with me and this one isn’t looking to be much of an improvement. I am so much better health wise which is just as well!

I hope all is well in the CDR. I have around 350 posts to catch up with which might take a while!

I’ll post a few postcards from the weekend, so @Moozillion can add some more things to her bucket list 

We went to a concert at London’s St Paul’s Cathedral on Friday evening


----------



## JoesMum

On Saturday we were back in London, firstly visiting “The Old Operating Theatre” which was discovered in the roof of a church by a nosey organist. The church was originally part of St Thomas’s Hospital. They also found the Herb Garret up there... the roof space where medicinal herbs were dried and prepared... and this is now a museum about the hospital. 
http://oldoperatingtheatre.com/

The church



The Herb Garret/museum





The operating theatre with its gallery for spectators 



Next we went to see a play at the Sam Wannamaker Playhouse. It’s a reconstructed Elizabethan indoor theatre built next to Shakespeare’s Globe (the reconstructed outdoor theatre). The theatre is entirely lit by candles


----------



## JoesMum

JoesDad fully booked our day [emoji849] I do have to rein him in from time to time! 

Finally we went on a Hidden London tour of a disused part of the London Underground. This tour was of the Aldwych Station which was on a little used branch line that hardly got used. 

One platform was never used for trains and has had various uses over the last century including storage for museum artefacts and paintings during both world wars and a test site for station refurbishment ideas. 

The other platform was used as an air raid shelter in the wars, but did at least have trains. If you ever see a vintage underground station in a film or on tv, it will almost always have been filmed here. Remains of Darkest Hour filming were evident. 

The never used platform, blocked off at the ends when it was used as museum storage. 



The station was first called Strand and that can be seen in the tiling. The Way Out sign is from Darkest Hour



Ghost train on the platform that was used



JoesDad let me have Sunday off! We spent that at home while gales blew all day. Lots of trees down and several buildings damaged in our area, but we were OK fortunately.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad fully booked our day [emoji849] I do have to rein him in from time to time!
> 
> Finally we went on a Hidden London tour of a disused part of the London Underground. This tour was of the Aldwych Station which was on a little used branch line that hardly got used.
> 
> One platform was never used for trains and has had various uses over the last century including storage for museum artefacts and paintings during both world wars and a test site for station refurbishment ideas.
> 
> The other platform was used as an air raid shelter in the wars, but did at least have trains. If you ever see a vintage underground station in a film or on tv, it will almost always have been filmed here. Remains of Darkest Hour filming were evident.
> 
> The never used platform, blocked off at the ends when it was used as museum storage.
> View attachment 267012
> 
> 
> The station was first called Strand and that can be seen in the tiling. The Way Out sign is from Darkest Hour
> View attachment 267013
> 
> 
> Ghost train on the platform that was used
> View attachment 267014
> 
> 
> JoesDad let me have Sunday off! We spent that at home while gales blew all day. Lots of trees down and several buildings damaged in our area, but we were OK fortunately.


Glad you are all okay and better. Some awesome pictures. And very interesting about the hospital.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Here are about 35 blue agave that were planted today by my gardener. It only took him about 45 minutes! He is awesome!!
> View attachment 266994
> 
> 
> Side view
> View attachment 266995
> 
> 
> Another corner
> View attachment 266996




Wow....you are so lucky to have acquired those agaves. Great job!


----------



## JoesMum

And a year pretty much to the day that I first saw Mrs Bluet!t exploring our camera nestbox, we have the box being checked out again 

Let’s hope it’s more successful this year


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad fully booked our day [emoji849] I do have to rein him in from time to time!
> 
> Finally we went on a Hidden London tour of a disused part of the London Underground. This tour was of the Aldwych Station which was on a little used branch line that hardly got used.
> 
> One platform was never used for trains and has had various uses over the last century including storage for museum artefacts and paintings during both world wars and a test site for station refurbishment ideas.
> 
> The other platform was used as an air raid shelter in the wars, but did at least have trains. If you ever see a vintage underground station in a film or on tv, it will almost always have been filmed here. Remains of Darkest Hour filming were evident.
> 
> The never used platform, blocked off at the ends when it was used as museum storage.
> View attachment 267012
> 
> 
> The station was first called Strand and that can be seen in the tiling. The Way Out sign is from Darkest Hour
> View attachment 267013
> 
> 
> Ghost train on the platform that was used
> View attachment 267014
> 
> 
> JoesDad let me have Sunday off! We spent that at home while gales blew all day. Lots of trees down and several buildings damaged in our area, but we were OK fortunately.




Great set of class action adventure photos! Glad you are all better and back!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The clocks sprang forward an hour this weekend for daylight saving time. It could make for an interesting Monday morning, with all the sleepy people trying to do their routines an hour earlier than usual.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The last couple years, the local school systems scheduled their spring breaks for the week immediately following the time change, which I thought was absolutely brilliant. Keep the sleepy school children, their sleepy parents (who often take the week of spring break off work to be with their kids), and the sleepy college students off the roads the first few mornings while adjusting to the time change. Unfortunately, I don't think that's the case this year.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Here are about 35 blue agave that were planted today by my gardener. It only took him about 45 minutes! He is awesome!!
> View attachment 266994
> 
> 
> Side view
> View attachment 266995
> 
> 
> Another corner
> View attachment 266996



Can’t wait to see end results.. I just love new projects!! Especially the ones I’m not doing myself!!! 
I was so jealous over your truck load of agave that I found a few myself. They have been planted. I have been restraint from taking pictures until my new grass grows in and things start blooming. Luv your place!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Ok I have a lot of catching up to do. Will have to try during the day.
> My weekend was filled with Hockey matches for Jarrod and gorgeous sun rises and rain. Lovely lovely rain.
> 
> Jarrod played 7 Hockey matches and they did not do too badly. They won 4 out of the 7 they played. I got sunburned as did not have enough sun block on, so the next time I will have to make sure we are better prepared.
> 
> Now that we are in the month of March and we seem to be getting more rain, I am keeping an eye out for baby torts. There is one egg that I know of that I am waiting for it to hatch. It should hatch sometime this month or next month. That is if the egg is fertile and nothing went wrong. So hold thumbs.
> 
> Hopefully with the rain that we are getting, i can get some decent weeds again, as the dry spell made it very difficult to find anything this winter. Anyway chat soon.
> 
> P.s. I will have to write the summary a little later as I will need to catch up on the news first.
> View attachment 266998
> View attachment 266999
> View attachment 267000



Congrats to son on the hockey match and I hope you have some Aloe for that burn!!! But did you say BABIES????? I will be eagerly watching for updates and may check out the flight options [emoji6]. HOW EXCITING!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad fully booked our day [emoji849] I do have to rein him in from time to time!
> 
> Finally we went on a Hidden London tour of a disused part of the London Underground. This tour was of the Aldwych Station which was on a little used branch line that hardly got used.
> 
> One platform was never used for trains and has had various uses over the last century including storage for museum artefacts and paintings during both world wars and a test site for station refurbishment ideas.
> 
> The other platform was used as an air raid shelter in the wars, but did at least have trains. If you ever see a vintage underground station in a film or on tv, it will almost always have been filmed here. Remains of Darkest Hour filming were evident.
> 
> The never used platform, blocked off at the ends when it was used as museum storage.
> View attachment 267012
> 
> 
> The station was first called Strand and that can be seen in the tiling. The Way Out sign is from Darkest Hour
> View attachment 267013
> 
> 
> Ghost train on the platform that was used
> View attachment 267014
> 
> 
> JoesDad let me have Sunday off! We spent that at home while gales blew all day. Lots of trees down and several buildings damaged in our area, but we were OK fortunately.



Luv traveling through your post cards! Beautiful & informative)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Post first, catch up afterwards!
> 
> Last week ran away with me and this one isn’t looking to be much of an improvement. I am so much better health wise which is just as well!
> 
> I hope all is well in the CDR. I have around 350 posts to catch up with which might take a while!
> 
> I’ll post a few postcards from the weekend, so @Moozillion can add some more things to her bucket list
> 
> We went to a concert at London’s St Paul’s Cathedral on Friday evening
> View attachment 267003
> 
> View attachment 267004
> 
> View attachment 267005
> 
> View attachment 267006


Beautiful place, but what's the last pic of? I can't make it out.
Is it a crucifix?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And a year pretty much to the day that I first saw Mrs Bluet!t exploring our camera nestbox, we have the box being checked out again
> 
> Let’s hope it’s more successful this year
> View attachment 267015



I love live cams... I don’t remember seeing this last year but I’m excited to have my eye on it now through your eye)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> The last couple years, the local school systems scheduled their spring breaks for the week immediately following the time change, which I thought was absolutely brilliant. Keep the sleepy school children, their sleepy parents (who often take the week of spring break off work to be with their kids), and the sleepy college students off the roads the first few mornings while adjusting to the time change. Unfortunately, I don't think that's the case this year.



It is here. My children are still tucked in and the house is quiet


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> On Saturday we were back in London, firstly visiting “The Old Operating Theatre” which was discovered in the roof of a church by a nosey organist. The church was originally part of St Thomas’s Hospital. They also found the Herb Garret up there... the roof space where medicinal herbs were dried and prepared... and this is now a museum about the hospital.
> http://oldoperatingtheatre.com/
> 
> The church
> View attachment 267007
> 
> 
> The Herb Garret/museum
> View attachment 267008
> 
> View attachment 267009
> 
> 
> The operating theatre with its gallery for spectators
> View attachment 267010
> 
> 
> Next we went to see a play at the Sam Wannamaker Playhouse. It’s a reconstructed Elizabethan indoor theatre built next to Shakespeare’s Globe (the reconstructed outdoor theatre). The theatre is entirely lit by candles
> View attachment 267011


What an incredible find the Operating theatre is! That would be a fascinating place to visit as would the theatre be.
I always feel I should visit London more when I see your posts.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And a year pretty much to the day that I first saw Mrs Bluet!t exploring our camera nestbox, we have the box being checked out again
> 
> Let’s hope it’s more successful this year
> View attachment 267015


Will look forward to seeing what your new neighbours get up to this year!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> The clocks sprang forward an hour this weekend for daylight saving time. It could make for an interesting Monday morning, with all the sleepy people trying to do their routines an hour earlier than usual.


Ours will go forward at the end of the month.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! It’s off to work for me this morning. I had too much fun this weekend.. literally TOO much. Saturday was mine and hubbys anniversary (no redfoot) and it was great. We decided to have a crawfish boil with some friends. We were in Plain Dealing Louisiana (with the tornados) . Once the whirling destruction moved out, the weather was gorgeous. We did have to relocate due to power loss from one friends house to another. We all stayed there Saturday night. I also swung by the Repticon show in shreveport.. it was just sad [emoji20] yesterday was a painful recoup day full of chores I don’t want to do. Alas, it’s Monday and I’m back on track!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> What an incredible find the Operating theatre is! That would be a fascinating place to visit as would the theatre be.
> I always feel I should visit London more when I see your posts.




I lived up in Yorkshire for five years - but always went North, or West! Only went to London once. Scotland, Wales, Edinburgh, Isle of Mann, the Lake District, Isle of Skye, all over Hadrian’s Wall, York scores of times, up on top of Benn Nevis a few times, Ardentinny and the Argyl Peninsula. But London, just a bus trip. Crowds, people....nagh.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone and happy Monday.
My old boiler is working again! The pilot light has gone out 3 times in as many days, I thought it may be because of the very high winds we still have causing a draught in the flue.
I have managed to relight it, but last night it seemed to take longer than usual so thought it had given up the ghost and turned it all off to be on the safe side.
However I tried again this morning and hey presto it lit and is firing the boiler!
I will get it checked though, can't be too careful with boilers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Monday.
> My old boiler is working again! The pilot light has gone out 3 times in as many days, I thought it may be because of the very high winds we still have causing a draught in the flue.
> I have managed to relight it, but last night it seemed to take longer than usual so thought it had given up the ghost and turned it all off to be on the safe side.
> However I tried again this morning and hey presto it lit and is firing the boiler!
> I will get it checked though, can't be too careful with boilers.




Could be a bit of a clog in the pilot light burner. Usually, a proper cleaning (by a professional) gets it all sorted out.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I lived up in Yorkshire for five years - but always went North, or West! Only went to London once. Scotland, Wales, Edinburgh, Isle of Mann, the Lake District, Isle of Skye, all over Hadrian’s Wall, York scores of times, up on top of Benn Nevis a few times, Ardentinny and the Argyl Peninsula. But London, just a bus trip. Crowds, people....nagh.


I feel the same about London and don't like crowds either, but Linda shows us such interesting places to visit that aren't on the normal tourist trail, it makes me want to go. Mind you a trip to my local shops would be exciting for me at the moment!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, the now famous “Tool Holder” is pretty much finished. I might add another coat of some darker wax, give it a polish, then hang it and put it to use. 

Simple Tool Holder...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Could be a bit of a clog in the pilot light burner. Usually, a proper cleaning (by a professional) gets it all sorted out.


Yes I'll call someone, it could be that I need a new thermocouple (so google tells me) 
I realised this morning that it is firing often but only for short times and that I can't hear the pump, but the radiators are still hot so I think that must be working or they'd be cold. I am overdue for a boiler service so will do that. Trouble is my house is such a mess at the moment with me being out of action I will have to have a good clean before I let an engineer in!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, the now famous “Tool Holder” is pretty much finished. I might add another coat of some darker wax, give it a polish, then hang it and put it to use.
> 
> Simple Tool Holder...
> 
> View attachment 267017


Very clever design, I like that colour as it shows the pattern up nicely.
Now you can make another for Wifey for the kitchen knives!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to go and try to find somewhere else for Lola to go so that he can have extra che's up at night if needs be and isn't so reliant on the radiator for night heat - just in case I have more problems. Then I may try to have more sleep, I feel pretty tired after a only snatching a couple of hours on the sofa.
So see you all later
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Very clever design, I like that colour as it shows the pattern up nicely.
> Now you can make another for Wifey for the kitchen knives!



Wifey brought her kitchen knife set down to the wood shop yesterday for a proper sharpening. Amazing just how well sharp knives can cut!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And a year pretty much to the day that I first saw Mrs Bluet!t exploring our camera nestbox, we have the box being checked out again
> 
> Let’s hope it’s more successful this year
> View attachment 267015


Yayyyyy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! It’s off to work for me this morning. I had too much fun this weekend.. literally TOO much. Saturday was mine and hubbys anniversary (no redfoot) and it was great. We decided to have a crawfish boil with some friends. We were in Plain Dealing Louisiana (with the tornados) . Once the whirling destruction moved out, the weather was gorgeous. We did have to relocate due to power loss from one friends house to another. We all stayed there Saturday night. I also swung by the Repticon show in shreveport.. it was just sad [emoji20] yesterday was a painful recoup day full of chores I don’t want to do. Alas, it’s Monday and I’m back on track!


Sounds Awesome. It is always such a let down when you have a great weekend and then you got to go back to Monday! That is why I don't like Mondays.

Congratulations on your Anniversary. May you and your husband have many more wonderful years together filled with interesting fights, special moments and lots of loving.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, the now famous “Tool Holder” is pretty much finished. I might add another coat of some darker wax, give it a polish, then hang it and put it to use.
> 
> Simple Tool Holder...
> 
> View attachment 267017


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey brought her kitchen knife set down to the wood shop yesterday for a proper sharpening. Amazing just how well sharp knives can cut!


Are you speaking from experience (on the sharp knives)? In other words did you cut yourself?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Are you speaking from experience (on the sharp knives)? In other words did you cut yourself?



No slicing of digits, but sliced perfect orange wedges, no squishing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Saving turtles - the Movie.

https://www.savingseaturtlesmovie.com/


----------



## CarolM

PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:

Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.

Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!

Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.

Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.

Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.

Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.

Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.

Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.

Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.

Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR. 

Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.

Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat. 

Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR? 

Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.

Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd

Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.

We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.

Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.

Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.

And the story continues............


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> No slicing of digits, but sliced perfect orange wedges, no squishing.


Those are the kind of knives that I like too.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> The clocks sprang forward an hour this weekend for daylight saving time. It could make for an interesting Monday morning, with all the sleepy people trying to do their routines an hour earlier than usual.



We don’t get daylight saving until the last weekend in March. Another three of weeks before confusion reigns here.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

That is absolutely lovely, especially for something so useful!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful place, but what's the last pic of? I can't make it out.
> Is it a crucifix?



It’s a modern sculpture crucifix with what looks like bombed out buildings on it. It’s to do with the peace movement I think


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............



You are amazing Carol! I don’t know how you manage to collate these updates, but they are SO useful!

Thank you so much [emoji177]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............


Carol, that is an AWESOME summary!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............




Nice work!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> That is absolutely lovely, especially for something so useful!


I had intended to reply with quote to @Maro2Bear here, as the completed wood, magnetic tool hanger is marvelous.

Of course, anybody else is welcome to accept that compliment, for whatever has been done so far, beautifully!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!
So pretty on the way to school drop off!
We changed our clocks forward and lost one hour of beauty sleep.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You are amazing Carol! I don’t know how you manage to collate these updates, but they are SO useful!
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji177]


You are welcome.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Carol, that is an AWESOME summary!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice work!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> So pretty on the way to school drop off!
> We changed our clocks forward and lost one hour of beauty sleep.
> View attachment 267020
> 
> View attachment 267021


Love those bright colors. Sometimes I should get up early enough to enjoy the sunrises. As they are very beautiful. Oh well I suppose that is what winter is for.


----------



## Maro2Bear

While I clean up and empty a few boxes, out drops a map of a road we once traveled....not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Momof4

Well, April the giraffe is back on live cam too!!
She is due to have her calf any day. She is pacing a lot and looks uncomfortable but it could be another week or so.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> So pretty on the way to school drop off!
> We changed our clocks forward and lost one hour of beauty sleep.
> View attachment 267020
> 
> View attachment 267021



That IS beautiful! I’d give up an hour for that view anytime!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Well, April the giraffe is back on live cam too!!
> She is due to have her calf any day. She is pacing a lot and looks uncomfortable but it could be another week or so.
> View attachment 267031



Wow! Don’t know how I missed this! It was a horrible addiction for me last time around!!! Here I go again!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> While I clean up and empty a few boxes, out drops a map of a road we once traveled....not for the faint of heart.
> 
> View attachment 267022
> View attachment 267023


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, April the giraffe is back on live cam too!!
> She is due to have her calf any day. She is pacing a lot and looks uncomfortable but it could be another week or so.
> View attachment 267031


I love these live cams. They are awesome.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wow! Don’t know how I missed this! It was a horrible addiction for me last time around!!! Here I go again!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! It’s off to work for me this morning. I had too much fun this weekend.. literally TOO much. Saturday was mine and hubbys anniversary (no redfoot) and it was great. We decided to have a crawfish boil with some friends. We were in Plain Dealing Louisiana (with the tornados) . Once the whirling destruction moved out, the weather was gorgeous. We did have to relocate due to power loss from one friends house to another. We all stayed there Saturday night. I also swung by the Repticon show in shreveport.. it was just sad [emoji20] yesterday was a painful recoup day full of chores I don’t want to do. Alas, it’s Monday and I’m back on track!


Congratulations to you and hubby on your anniversary and all good wishes for many more!
But if I were you I'd tell him if there's no redfoot soon there won't be another one!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Saving turtles - the Movie.
> 
> https://www.savingseaturtlesmovie.com/
> 
> View attachment 267019


That looks as if it's worth a watch!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............


Superb.........! A standing ovation for you and, for the suspense of the next instalment..............


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s a modern sculpture crucifix with what looks like bombed out buildings on it. It’s to do with the peace movement I think


I thought it looked like building remains or as if it was made from parts of gun ships, but wasn't sure.
Thanks for that.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> So pretty on the way to school drop off!
> We changed our clocks forward and lost one hour of beauty sleep.
> View attachment 267020
> 
> View attachment 267021


Red sky in morning, shepherds warning - so more rain on the way for you!!
Gorgeous colours!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Well, April the giraffe is back on live cam too!!
> She is due to have her calf any day. She is pacing a lot and looks uncomfortable but it could be another week or so.
> View attachment 267031


It always amazes me how the babies survive the fall!!
Quite a drop for them!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............


This is wonderful! Thank you so much for doing this for us!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> So pretty on the way to school drop off!
> We changed our clocks forward and lost one hour of beauty sleep.
> View attachment 267020
> 
> View attachment 267021


I neglected to change my clocks, so I've gotten a terribly late start to my day. It's already 8:30a and I'm not even dressed yet!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! It’s off to work for me this morning. I had too much fun this weekend.. literally TOO much. Saturday was mine and hubbys anniversary (no redfoot) and it was great. We decided to have a crawfish boil with some friends. We were in Plain Dealing Louisiana (with the tornados) . Once the whirling destruction moved out, the weather was gorgeous. We did have to relocate due to power loss from one friends house to another. We all stayed there Saturday night. I also swung by the Repticon show in shreveport.. it was just sad [emoji20] yesterday was a painful recoup day full of chores I don’t want to do. Alas, it’s Monday and I’m back on track!



Wow! What a weekend!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I neglected to chang my clocks, so I've gotten a terribly late start to my day. It's already 8:30a and I'm not even dressed yet!



So you were an hour off all day yesterday?


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Red sky in morning, shepherds warning - so more rain on the way for you!!
> Gorgeous colours!



We will have rain today!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to you and hubby on your anniversary and all good wishes for many more!
> But if I were you I'd tell him if there's no redfoot soon there won't be another one!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] there’s a thought!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Wow! What a weekend!
> 
> View attachment 267032


 Thank you! I’m blessed


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Post first, catch up afterwards!
> 
> Last week ran away with me and this one isn’t looking to be much of an improvement. I am so much better health wise which is just as well!
> 
> I hope all is well in the CDR. I have around 350 posts to catch up with which might take a while!
> 
> I’ll post a few postcards from the weekend, so @Moozillion can add some more things to her bucket list
> 
> We went to a concert at London’s St Paul’s Cathedral on Friday evening
> View attachment 267003
> 
> View attachment 267004
> 
> View attachment 267005
> 
> View attachment 267006


OH.MY.GOD!!!!! 
ST.PAUL'S CATHEDRAL!!!!!!
NOT "just another church"!!!!!!!
No only is it added to my buck list, it's automatically in the TOP 10!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> On Saturday we were back in London, firstly visiting “The Old Operating Theatre” which was discovered in the roof of a church by a nosey organist. The church was originally part of St Thomas’s Hospital. They also found the Herb Garret up there... the roof space where medicinal herbs were dried and prepared... and this is now a museum about the hospital.
> http://oldoperatingtheatre.com/
> 
> The church
> View attachment 267007
> 
> 
> The Herb Garret/museum
> View attachment 267008
> 
> View attachment 267009
> 
> 
> The operating theatre with its gallery for spectators
> View attachment 267010
> 
> 
> Next we went to see a play at the Sam Wannamaker Playhouse. It’s a reconstructed Elizabethan indoor theatre built next to Shakespeare’s Globe (the reconstructed outdoor theatre). The theatre is entirely lit by candles
> View attachment 267011


ALLLLLL OF THIS IS INCREDIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful place, but what's the last pic of? I can't make it out.
> Is it a crucifix?


Yes: what IS that odd looking thing???


----------



## Moozillion

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! It’s off to work for me this morning. I had too much fun this weekend.. literally TOO much. Saturday was mine and hubbys anniversary (no redfoot) and it was great. We decided to have a crawfish boil with some friends. We were in Plain Dealing Louisiana (with the tornados) . Once the whirling destruction moved out, the weather was gorgeous. We did have to relocate due to power loss from one friends house to another. We all stayed there Saturday night. I also swung by the Repticon show in shreveport.. it was just sad [emoji20] yesterday was a painful recoup day full of chores I don’t want to do. Alas, it’s Monday and I’m back on track!



Glad you had such a great weekend- and even MORE glad the tornadoes missed you...

CRAWFISH BOIL!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> We don’t get daylight saving until the last weekend in March. Another three of weeks before confusion reigns here.


----------



## Moozillion

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............


GREAT JOB, CAROL!!!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Can’t wait to see end results.. I just love new projects!! Especially the ones I’m not doing myself!!!
> I was so jealous over your truck load of agave that I found a few myself. They have been planted. I have been restraint from taking pictures until my new grass grows in and things start blooming. Luv your place!!



Thanks! I like our place too but the back yard isn’t flat so we are hoping to grade it to our liking. I also don’t enjoy it as much because I worry about rattle snakes all the time!! 

Can’t wait to see your agave!

Here’s the last fig you sent!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> So you were an hour off all day yesterday?


It really didn't affect me yesterday until I saw that "When Comes The Heart" was starting on the Hallmark Channel and it was still daytime. Crazy AT&T shows a lot of the east coast shows 3 hours early here on the west coast. No, it only affected me this a.m. when I got out of bed a whole hour later than normal. Now I'm still in the house at 9:30a and haven't even started fixing the tortoise food. Misty's lunchtime is going to roll around before I'm even finished cleaning up the animals outside. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It really didn't affect me yesterday until I saw that "When Comes The Heart" was starting on the Hallmark Channel and it was still daytime. Crazy AT&T shows a lot of the east coast shows 3 hours early here on the west coast. No, it only affected me this a.m. when I got out of bed a whole hour later than normal. Now I'm still in the house at 9:30a and haven't even started fixing the tortoise food. Misty's lunchtime is going to roll around before I'm even finished cleaning up the animals outside. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.



Yep, this is a tough one to adjust to.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Thanks! I like our place too but the back yard isn’t flat so we are hoping to grade it to our liking. I also don’t enjoy it as much because I worry about rattle snakes all the time!!
> 
> Can’t wait to see your agave!
> 
> Here’s the last fig you sent!
> View attachment 267038



Oh YAYYYYY!!! So when can you plant it? I love seeing everything start to bloom!
We have lots of drainage problems because our property is so sloped. I would like retaining walls one day.. figured they could double up as a tortoise fence)) I don’t have to worry about rattle snakes so much but we have copperheads and cotton mouths aplenty... I find the little ground rattlers a lot too.. One year, I found a crazy looking snake in the pool. I caught it and it had the worst odor ever. After some googling, it turned out to be a Texas mud snake. It was actually very pretty. I just re-located it..


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Superb.........! A standing ovation for you and, for the suspense of the next instalment..............


Lol. Perfect. I will write the summary and you can provide the sound effects. Ha ha ha


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is wonderful! Thank you so much for doing this for us!!!!


We will call it the CDR Blog! [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I neglected to change my clocks, so I've gotten a terribly late start to my day. It's already 8:30a and I'm not even dressed yet!


Is that such a bad thing? I love wearing my pj's. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We will have rain today!


Yayy. We are all in sync !!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Oh YAYYYYY!!! So when can you plant it? I love seeing everything start to bloom!
> We have lots of drainage problems because our property is so sloped. I would like retaining walls one day.. figured they could double up as a tortoise fence)) I don’t have to worry about rattle snakes so much but we have copperheads and cotton mouths aplenty... I find the little ground rattlers a lot too.. One year, I found a crazy looking snake in the pool. I caught it and it had the worst odor ever. After some googling, it turned out to be a Texas mud snake. It was actually very pretty. I just re-located it..



Those are scary snakes!!!
You are way braver than me!!
I only get rats, lizards and bunnies out of our pool. I have no idea what I would do if I saw a snake! 
Once a tiny duckling that I to to the wildlife center. 
I should have kept him but it’s against the law.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> We will call it the CDR Blog! [emoji23] [emoji23]



Wonderful job!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Oh YAYYYYY!!! So when can you plant it? I love seeing everything start to bloom!
> We have lots of drainage problems because our property is so sloped. I would like retaining walls one day.. figured they could double up as a tortoise fence)) I don’t have to worry about rattle snakes so much but we have copperheads and cotton mouths aplenty... I find the little ground rattlers a lot too.. One year, I found a crazy looking snake in the pool. I caught it and it had the worst odor ever. After some googling, it turned out to be a Texas mud snake. It was actually very pretty. I just re-located it..



I don’t know when to plant it.[emoji17]
There are no roots and the others died when I planted them.


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> GREAT JOB, CAROL!!!!!


Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thanks! I like our place too but the back yard isn’t flat so we are hoping to grade it to our liking. I also don’t enjoy it as much because I worry about rattle snakes all the time!!
> 
> Can’t wait to see your agave!
> 
> Here’s the last fig you sent!
> View attachment 267038


Well done. Looking good.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh YAYYYYY!!! So when can you plant it? I love seeing everything start to bloom!
> We have lots of drainage problems because our property is so sloped. I would like retaining walls one day.. figured they could double up as a tortoise fence)) I don’t have to worry about rattle snakes so much but we have copperheads and cotton mouths aplenty... I find the little ground rattlers a lot too.. One year, I found a crazy looking snake in the pool. I caught it and it had the worst odor ever. After some googling, it turned out to be a Texas mud snake. It was actually very pretty. I just re-located it..


No thank you. Not so fond of snakes either.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> More trouble for me - my boiler has stopped working!
> It's too late to call an engineer so I've no heating.
> I have a small fan heater directed at Lola's place but I will have to sleep downstairs tonight to keep an eye on it.


When it rains it pours. Hoping you get to see your rainbow soon.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Wonderful job!!


Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I don’t know when to plant it.[emoji17]
> There are no roots and the others died when I planted them.


Strange that it is getting leaves but no roots.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> I am so glad that you share it with us. I love your crazy, it fits right in next to mine.



Yay! [emoji38]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Then I need a better phone with a really fancy camera on it. [emoji3]


My phone isn't expensive at all. It was under a hundred. It's a prepaid phone that I carry a plan on. I like LG phones best because I love the camera on them. My brother's iPad and all the expensive phones don't even come close. The last one I had was just as good. I got it on sale and the protection case was almost as much as the phone. All that was still under a hundred. I kept it. It has some pictures on it I want. It was my first smart phone.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> You sure do have a big garden.



I love it


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to go and try to find somewhere else for Lola to go so that he can have extra che's up at night if needs be and isn't so reliant on the radiator for night heat - just in case I have more problems. Then I may try to have more sleep, I feel pretty tired after a only snatching a couple of hours on the sofa.
> So see you all later
> TTFN



Bye!
*waves* [emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. Now to get back to work. Chat later all.


Where's our weekly summary? Just kinda kidding hehehe.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> You are amazing Carol! I don’t know how you manage to collate these updates, but they are SO useful!
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji177]



Agreed [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> So pretty on the way to school drop off!
> We changed our clocks forward and lost one hour of beauty sleep.
> View attachment 267020
> 
> View attachment 267021



Wow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> This is wonderful! Thank you so much for doing this for us!!!!



Wonderful indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Lol. Perfect. I will write the summary and you can provide the sound effects. Ha ha ha



Thank you so much [emoji4]
I love the summary


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I love it


I know. Me too. I would love a garden that size.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Where's our weekly summary? Just kinda kidding hehehe.


Read on, read on...


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Agreed [emoji4]


Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Wonderful indeed


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Thank you so much [emoji4]
> I love the summary


You are very welcome.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 267055


We met and I am about to say goodbye!!.


----------



## aqualungs

Kamp Kenan had a lot of good advice and I watched a lot of videos. The only thing I would say that varies with care is climate. He lives I a naturally humid and warm climate, so it’s an ideal environment for hatchlings. Here in Northeast Ohio it’s cold and humidity is low. I my room where Winston is is anywhere from 68-74 degrees and 24-30% humidity. So a closed chamber is ideal for my baby. He wouldn’t do well with an open top.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> She's beautiful! Looks like a real character.
> My sisters rabbit used to love and come and lie beside her on the sofa and chase the kids.



A rabbit that chases away the kids when mom lies down on the sofa? Hmm.... Where can I get one, please? [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The clocks sprang forward an hour this weekend for daylight saving time. It could make for an interesting Monday morning, with all the sleepy people trying to do their routines an hour earlier than usual.


The spring forward ALWAYS mixes me up. Yesterday I woke up and thought I had slept in because of our atomic clock. I was telling my family on Saturday to not forget the time change. The only thing that brought me back to reality was the clock in the kitchen. I forgot to spring forward the other clocks.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Happy sunday to all. Rainy, very stormy weather in Germany. Not nice.
> Torts, dogs and cats are warm and safe indoors.
> I hope that sheep can`t be blown away ( they are too heavy because pregnant ). When chicken will be blown away they learn to fly.... Hopefully they will return back home. That`s the short weather report from cold old Germany.
> Have a nice sunday without storm.



Looks dangerous! Hold fast, Bee. 

Yay, more lambs coming up!!!!! Darn, I was going to visit you — to eat the ones born last year... They looked lovely! [emoji48][emoji39][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> More trouble for me - my boiler has stopped working!
> It's too late to call an engineer so I've no heating.
> I have a small fan heater directed at Lola's place but I will have to sleep downstairs tonight to keep an eye on it.



Yikes


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Here are about 35 blue agave that were planted today by my gardener. It only took him about 45 minutes! He is awesome!!
> View attachment 266994
> 
> 
> Side view
> View attachment 266995
> 
> 
> Another corner
> View attachment 266996



Looking nice!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ok I have a lot of catching up to do. Will have to try during the day.
> My weekend was filled with Hockey matches for Jarrod and gorgeous sun rises and rain. Lovely lovely rain.
> 
> Jarrod played 7 Hockey matches and they did not do too badly. They won 4 out of the 7 they played. I got sunburned as did not have enough sun block on, so the next time I will have to make sure we are better prepared.
> 
> Now that we are in the month of March and we seem to be getting more rain, I am keeping an eye out for baby torts. There is one egg that I know of that I am waiting for it to hatch. It should hatch sometime this month or next month. That is if the egg is fertile and nothing went wrong. So hold thumbs.
> 
> Hopefully with the rain that we are getting, i can get some decent weeds again, as the dry spell made it very difficult to find anything this winter. Anyway chat soon.
> 
> P.s. I will have to write the summary a little later as I will need to catch up on the news first.
> View attachment 266998
> View attachment 266999
> View attachment 267000



Possibly MORE beauties coming up?? [emoji50] You will have to try to get at least one to Heather! [emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning everyone and happy Monday.
> My old boiler is working again! The pilot light has gone out 3 times in as many days, I thought it may be because of the very high winds we still have causing a draught in the flue.
> I have managed to relight it, but last night it seemed to take longer than usual so thought it had given up the ghost and turned it all off to be on the safe side.
> However I tried again this morning and hey presto it lit and is firing the boiler!
> I will get it checked though, can't be too careful with boilers.


I've only had that type of heat once in my home. I actually like it. It's really clean heat. I agree with Marco2bear. Pilot needs cleaned.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad fully booked our day [emoji849] I do have to rein him in from time to time!
> 
> Finally we went on a Hidden London tour of a disused part of the London Underground. This tour was of the Aldwych Station which was on a little used branch line that hardly got used.
> 
> One platform was never used for trains and has had various uses over the last century including storage for museum artefacts and paintings during both world wars and a test site for station refurbishment ideas.
> 
> The other platform was used as an air raid shelter in the wars, but did at least have trains. If you ever see a vintage underground station in a film or on tv, it will almost always have been filmed here. Remains of Darkest Hour filming were evident.
> 
> The never used platform, blocked off at the ends when it was used as museum storage.
> View attachment 267012
> 
> 
> The station was first called Strand and that can be seen in the tiling. The Way Out sign is from Darkest Hour
> View attachment 267013
> 
> 
> Ghost train on the platform that was used
> View attachment 267014
> 
> 
> JoesDad let me have Sunday off! We spent that at home while gales blew all day. Lots of trees down and several buildings damaged in our area, but we were OK fortunately.



Glad you’re feeling better, Linda!
Gorgeous postcards, as always. Thank you for taking us on (yet another) tour of London! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............


Yeah...i found u.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............



Oh goodness!!... I wouldn’t expect you to repeat this feat every week. [emoji33] How did you do it? [emoji50][emoji854][emoji120]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> That is absolutely lovely, especially for something so useful!



We’re not still talking about the Daylight Saving Time, I presume... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s a modern sculpture crucifix with what looks like bombed out buildings on it. It’s to do with the peace movement I think



Thank you. I needed a footnote to this work of art too. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I had intended to reply with quote to @Maro2Bear here, as the completed wood, magnetic tool hanger is marvelous.
> 
> Of course, anybody else is welcome to accept that compliment, for whatever has been done so far, beautifully!



Ah. I thought so... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!
> So pretty on the way to school drop off!
> We changed our clocks forward and lost one hour of beauty sleep.
> View attachment 267020
> 
> View attachment 267021



Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
I've set up an emergency hide for Lola in his old room so that I can use a fin type radiator all night and safely hang the ches - just in case the pilot fails again later tonight but (touch wood) it has worked all day so far.
Maybe it was the strong winds howling down the flue, but booked an appointment anyway.
At the moment Lola is cwtched into the side of me on the sofa. Not something we usually do but he would not stay in his hide tonight and kept trying to get out of his makeshift enclosure to tuck himself into a cold corner (maybe I shouldn't worry about the heating !) So I brought him in the living room with me to calm down!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> The spring forward ALWAYS mixes me up. Yesterday I woke up and thought I had slept in because of our atomic clock. I was telling my family on Saturday to not forget the time change. The only thing that brought me back to reality was the clock in the kitchen. I forgot to spring forward the other clocks.


Thank goodness we don't have that issue here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Possibly MORE beauties coming up?? [emoji50] You will have to try to get at least one to Heather! [emoji6]


If I could I would. If only I knew any good and honest smugglers. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yeah...i found u.


So you did. Your turn to hide now. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh goodness!!... I wouldn’t expect you to repeat this feat every week. [emoji33] How did you do it? [emoji50][emoji854][emoji120]


We will see how it goes. I will try but cannot guarantee it.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Oh YAYYYYY!!! So when can you plant it? I love seeing everything start to bloom!
> We have lots of drainage problems because our property is so sloped. I would like retaining walls one day.. figured they could double up as a tortoise fence)) I don’t have to worry about rattle snakes so much but we have copperheads and cotton mouths aplenty... I find the little ground rattlers a lot too.. One year, I found a crazy looking snake in the pool. I caught it and it had the worst odor ever. After some googling, it turned out to be a Texas mud snake. It was actually very pretty. I just re-located it..



[emoji33][emoji33] Rattle snakes?? Copperheads?? OK, I’m erasing Texas and California off my list of places to relocate to... And what was it? Scorpions in Cape Town? Off the list! 

Nunavut, here I come!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> I've set up an emergency hide for Lola in his old room so that I can use a fin type radiator all night and safely hang the ches - just in case the pilot fails again later tonight but (touch wood) it has worked all day so far.
> Maybe it was the strong winds howling down the flue, but booked an appointment anyway.
> At the moment Lola is cwtched into the side of me on the sofa. Not something we usually do but he would not stay in his hide tonight and kept trying to get out of his makeshift enclosure to tuck himself into a cold corner (maybe I shouldn't worry about the heating !) So I brought him in the living room with me to calm down!


Maybe he prefers your body heat. Much better heating system. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Maybe he prefers your body heat. Much better heating system. [emoji23] [emoji23]


He's a bit big to shove up my jumper to keep him warm.
The only time I lay on the sofa and let him lie on my stomach he peed on me!! A river of it!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> I've set up an emergency hide for Lola in his old room so that I can use a fin type radiator all night and safely hang the ches - just in case the pilot fails again later tonight but (touch wood) it has worked all day so far.
> Maybe it was the strong winds howling down the flue, but booked an appointment anyway.
> At the moment Lola is cwtched into the side of me on the sofa. Not something we usually do but he would not stay in his hide tonight and kept trying to get out of his makeshift enclosure to tuck himself into a cold corner (maybe I shouldn't worry about the heating !) So I brought him in the living room with me to calm down!



Good evening, Lyn! Hope your boiler keeps working. 

Silly torts!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> If I could I would. If only I knew any good and honest smugglers. [emoji6]



Hmmm.... [emoji848]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I don’t know when to plant it.[emoji17]
> There are no roots and the others died when I planted them.



That is the trick. You need to increase the humidity, don’t over water, and get those roots growing. It’s a horticultural waltz, don’t over water, water enough, good drainage, not soggy, no sunlight, but light...etc.

My figs that have been sleeping in the garage, are now starting to throw out green shoots. Sure sign of Spring. Some of the types I have produce “breba” figs (on last year’s woody growthj and they are pushing baby figlets now too. Most fig trees produce figs on new year growth.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> He's a bit big to shove up my jumper to keep him warm.
> The only time I lay on the sofa and let him lie on my stomach he peed on me!! A river of it!!



He clearly enjoyed it! [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Strange that it is getting leaves but no roots.



Figs are odd - they do odd things. Leaves with no roots is common in this stage.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, Lyn! Hope your boiler keeps working.
> 
> Silly torts!  [emoji173]️


Hi Lena!
Me too, but I expect I'll be up in the night checking the rads are still hot,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji33] Rattle snakes?? Copperheads?? OK, I’m erasing Texas and California off my list of places to relocate to... And what was it? Scorpions in Cape Town? Off the list!
> 
> Nunavut, here I come!



We only have soft cuddly koala cubs here


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We don’t get daylight saving until the last weekend in March. Another three of weeks before confusion reigns here.


I'm wondering who figured out how to save daylight. I kinda liked it when daylight was early. I enjoy getting up with my birds.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness we don't have that issue here.


Lucky you.


----------



## Kristoff

Good evening, roommates!

Copenhagen has a wonderful science museum called Experimentarium. We had a tour with husband’s university yesterday. 

Amazing for kids. 

A total sensory overload for me. [emoji856]




In the first part of the tour, we had to explore the museum in teams to find answers to some questions about the exhibits, some of which were quite tricky. We won the first prize with our team! And were awarded a bottle of... soap bubbles. [emoji85]

My favorite exhibit was a laser harp — you could play it by touching the beams of light. 

The other had a strong flash that made your shadow freeze on the wall. Fortunately, mine returned to me quickly and nobody had to sew it back. 

The museum is located next to one of the two Danish beer giants. 




And, of course, we had rain. And a faint rainbow. No leprechauns in sight though.


----------



## Kristoff

And that’s good night from me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates!
> 
> Copenhagen has a wonderful science museum called Experimentarium. We had a tour with husband’s university yesterday.
> 
> Amazing for kids.
> 
> A total sensory overload for me. [emoji856]
> 
> View attachment 267067
> 
> 
> In the first part of the tour, we had to explore the museum in teams to find answers to some questions about the exhibits, some of which were quite tricky. We won the first prize with our team! And were awarded a bottle of... soap bubbles. [emoji85]
> 
> My favorite exhibit was a laser harp — you could play it by touching the beams of light.
> 
> The other had a strong flash that made your shadow freeze on the wall. Fortunately, mine returned to me quickly and nobody had to sew it back.
> 
> The museum is located next to one of the two Danish beer giants.
> 
> View attachment 267072
> 
> 
> And, of course, we had rain. And a faint rainbow. No leprechauns in sight though.
> 
> View attachment 267073


You folks in Denmark drive on the right side of the road like us'ns do? Alright!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a beautiful, sunny day here, but too breezy to spray Round-up on the weeds, so I'm not outside. But Mr. Kitty found a nice spot in the sun to warm up:




I don't know how comfy laying on a rotting stump is, but he seems to be enjoying it. (His eyes are closed)

This is the area that's going to be my new driveway. I hate losing that large aloe you see just over the fence. Hopefully we can dig it up and transplant it.

And when I peeked around the shed, I was able to catch a large RES taking the sun:


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates!
> 
> Copenhagen has a wonderful science museum called Experimentarium. We had a tour with husband’s university yesterday.
> 
> Amazing for kids.
> 
> A total sensory overload for me. [emoji856]
> 
> View attachment 267067
> 
> 
> In the first part of the tour, we had to explore the museum in teams to find answers to some questions about the exhibits, some of which were quite tricky. We won the first prize with our team! And were awarded a bottle of... soap bubbles. [emoji85]
> 
> My favorite exhibit was a laser harp — you could play it by touching the beams of light.
> 
> The other had a strong flash that made your shadow freeze on the wall. Fortunately, mine returned to me quickly and nobody had to sew it back.
> 
> The museum is located next to one of the two Danish beer giants.
> 
> View attachment 267072
> 
> 
> And, of course, we had rain. And a faint rainbow. No leprechauns in sight though.
> 
> View attachment 267073


I love hands on museums where you get to play with the exhibits. 
We have Techniquest in Cardiff Bay.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> And that’s good night from me!


Night night Lena sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here, but too breezy to spray Round-up on the weeds, so I'm not outside. But Mr. Kitty found a nice spot in the sun to warm up:
> 
> View attachment 267077
> 
> 
> I don't know how comfy laying on a rotting stump is, but he seems to be enjoying it. (His eyes are closed)
> 
> This is the area that's going to be my new driveway. I hate losing that large aloe you see just over the fence. Hopefully we can dig it up and transplant it.
> 
> And when I peeked around the shed, I was able to catch a large RES taking the sun:
> 
> View attachment 267079
> View attachment 267080


They look very happy in the sun.
I hope you can move your plants too it would be such a shame to lose them.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to follow Lena to the Land of Nod, my late and sleepless night has caught up with me.
So enjoy the rest of your Monday and I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da pawb!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Love it!!


Meet Mr. Dilly still trying to steal Miss Razberri's last year birthday present. She has turned it into pretzels...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What are you doing with Kathy's dog?


Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates!
> 
> Copenhagen has a wonderful science museum called Experimentarium. We had a tour with husband’s university yesterday.
> 
> Amazing for kids.
> 
> A total sensory overload for me. [emoji856]
> 
> View attachment 267067
> 
> 
> In the first part of the tour, we had to explore the museum in teams to find answers to some questions about the exhibits, some of which were quite tricky. We won the first prize with our team! And were awarded a bottle of... soap bubbles. [emoji85]
> 
> My favorite exhibit was a laser harp — you could play it by touching the beams of light.
> 
> The other had a strong flash that made your shadow freeze on the wall. Fortunately, mine returned to me quickly and nobody had to sew it back.
> 
> The museum is located next to one of the two Danish beer giants.
> 
> View attachment 267072
> 
> 
> And, of course, we had rain. And a faint rainbow. No leprechauns in sight though.
> 
> View attachment 267073



Sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> We only have soft cuddly koala cubs here



Sure! Then I’m moving there!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> You are amazing Carol! I don’t know how you manage to collate these updates, but they are SO useful!
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji177]


I agree.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I neglected to change my clocks, so I've gotten a terribly late start to my day. It's already 8:30a and I'm not even dressed yet!


Hehehe. I woke up my birds and they looked at me like I was a crazy old lady.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh YAYYYYY!!! So when can you plant it? I love seeing everything start to bloom!
> We have lots of drainage problems because our property is so sloped. I would like retaining walls one day.. figured they could double up as a tortoise fence)) I don’t have to worry about rattle snakes so much but we have copperheads and cotton mouths aplenty... I find the little ground rattlers a lot too.. One year, I found a crazy looking snake in the pool. I caught it and it had the worst odor ever. After some googling, it turned out to be a Texas mud snake. It was actually very pretty. I just re-located it..


Do you have room for pet geese or chickens? It's funny to watch snakes get the heck out of Dodge when a big bird is eyeballing them.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> We met and I am about to say goodbye!!.



Yes [emoji1]


----------



## AZtortMom

Shelly waiting for dinner 
She doesn’t want to come out because of the rain.


----------



## Cathie G

aqualungs said:


> Kamp Kenan had a lot of good advice and I watched a lot of videos. The only thing I would say that varies with care is climate. He lives I a naturally humid and warm climate, so it’s an ideal environment for hatchlings. Here in Northeast Ohio it’s cold and humidity is low. I my room where Winston is is anywhere from 68-74 degrees and 24-30% humidity. So a closed chamber is ideal for my baby. He wouldn’t do well with an open top.


I've found that I have to keep the humidity in my home at least 40% for MY health. I live in Ohio too. I have a humidifier and my doctor is happy about that. He has a new baby and runs one for his baby. Not because the baby is sick. He wants his baby not to get sick. Prevention is the best medicine.


----------



## aqualungs

Cathie G said:


> I've found that I have to keep the humidity in my home at least 40% for MY health. I live in Ohio too. I have a humidifier and my doctor is happy about that. He has a new baby and runs one for his baby. Not because the baby is sick. He wants his baby not to get sick. Prevention is the best medicine.



Yes! I work from home and Winston’s enclosure is in my office. I run a humidifier there and in the main living area. It’s amazing what humidity does for our breathing up here come winter time.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Oh goodness!!... I wouldn’t expect you to repeat this feat every week. [emoji33] How did you do it? [emoji50][emoji854][emoji120]


I know!!! She's amazing and so cute and adorable. If she gets to busy? She'll just have to do it another day. Always put off till tomorrow what should have been today.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here, but too breezy to spray Round-up on the weeds, so I'm not outside. But Mr. Kitty found a nice spot in the sun to warm up:
> 
> View attachment 267077
> 
> 
> I don't know how comfy laying on a rotting stump is, but he seems to be enjoying it. (His eyes are closed)
> 
> This is the area that's going to be my new driveway. I hate losing that large aloe you see just over the fence. Hopefully we can dig it up and transplant it.
> 
> And when I peeked around the shed, I was able to catch a large RES taking the sun:
> 
> View attachment 267079
> View attachment 267080


Nooooooo! SAVE THE SUCCULENTS!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> He clearly enjoyed it! [emoji33]


Well I did say when it rains it pours hehehe...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe. I woke up my birds and they looked at me like I was a crazy old lady.


No roosters in the bunch, I take it.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji33] Rattle snakes?? Copperheads?? OK, I’m erasing Texas and California off my list of places to relocate to... And what was it? Scorpions in Cape Town? Off the list!
> 
> Nunavut, here I come!



Lol!!! I think there are very few of either on BoraBora[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Maybe he prefers your body heat. Much better heating system. [emoji23] [emoji23]



My thoughts too


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> He's a bit big to shove up my jumper to keep him warm.
> The only time I lay on the sofa and let him lie on my stomach he peed on me!! A river of it!!



ATTITUDE!!! Very opinionated isn’t he!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We only have soft cuddly koala cubs here



That MUST be a fairy tale..


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates!
> 
> Copenhagen has a wonderful science museum called Experimentarium. We had a tour with husband’s university yesterday.
> 
> Amazing for kids.
> 
> A total sensory overload for me. [emoji856]
> 
> View attachment 267067
> 
> 
> In the first part of the tour, we had to explore the museum in teams to find answers to some questions about the exhibits, some of which were quite tricky. We won the first prize with our team! And were awarded a bottle of... soap bubbles. [emoji85]
> 
> My favorite exhibit was a laser harp — you could play it by touching the beams of light.
> 
> The other had a strong flash that made your shadow freeze on the wall. Fortunately, mine returned to me quickly and nobody had to sew it back.
> 
> The museum is located next to one of the two Danish beer giants.
> 
> View attachment 267072
> 
> 
> And, of course, we had rain. And a faint rainbow. No leprechauns in sight though.
> 
> View attachment 267073



What a cool trip. I would enjoy that! Well done on the team work.. everyone needs a good bottle of bubbles[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here, but too breezy to spray Round-up on the weeds, so I'm not outside. But Mr. Kitty found a nice spot in the sun to warm up:
> 
> View attachment 267077
> 
> 
> I don't know how comfy laying on a rotting stump is, but he seems to be enjoying it. (His eyes are closed)
> 
> This is the area that's going to be my new driveway. I hate losing that large aloe you see just over the fence. Hopefully we can dig it up and transplant it.
> 
> And when I peeked around the shed, I was able to catch a large RES taking the sun:
> 
> View attachment 267079
> View attachment 267080



It doesn’t freeze there? I can’t have aloe outside here... I’ve always wanted a big one!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 267096
> 
> 
> Meet Mr. Dilly still trying to steal Miss Razberri's last year birthday present. She has turned it into pretzels...



He’s gorgeous!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> It doesn’t freeze there? I can’t have aloe outside here... I’ve always wanted a big one!


Some aloes can withstand the cold pretty well, actually. Sub-freezing temperatures, if not TOO low, and not for TOO long. They'd probably still appreciate some protection if there's frost in the forecast.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Do you have room for pet geese or chickens? It's funny to watch snakes get the heck out of Dodge when a big bird is eyeballing them.



I do, but it’s complicated. We have one lot that puts us in a subdivision on a private lake. We are not supposed to have poultry, live stock, etc.. but then we also own 8 acres that connects to the lot but is not part of the subdivision... that’s how I get away with having my horses and such. I really want to get some mallards and put them on the lake but I’m scared some of the snotty neighbors will complain. I have raised chicken, peacock, turkeys, etc before we moved here but my husband doesn’t care for all that too much so I downsized when we married I love fresh eggs but always had to buy them when I was cooking for him [emoji37]
On another note, I usually get warned by the Jays when a snake is lurking. My Tom cat is also Lethal to them!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267098
> 
> Shelly waiting for dinner
> She doesn’t want to come out because of the rain.



Peek-a-boo!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some aloes can withstand the cold pretty well, actually. Sub-freezing temperatures, if not TOO low, and not for TOO long. They'd probably still appreciate some protection if there's frost in the forecast.



So now I’m going to have to google “hardy aloe” and see what I can get... Thanks Anne!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Wifey trying to get me up.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> He's a bit big to shove up my jumper to keep him warm.
> The only time I lay on the sofa and let him lie on my stomach he peed on me!! A river of it!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] Whahaha. He was christening his spot.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Figs are odd - they do odd things. Leaves with no roots is common in this stage.


Good to know. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We only have soft cuddly koala cubs here


That I can live with.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Lucky you.


Ha ha ha. It would never work.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good evening, roommates!
> 
> Copenhagen has a wonderful science museum called Experimentarium. We had a tour with husband’s university yesterday.
> 
> Amazing for kids.
> 
> A total sensory overload for me. [emoji856]
> 
> View attachment 267067
> 
> 
> In the first part of the tour, we had to explore the museum in teams to find answers to some questions about the exhibits, some of which were quite tricky. We won the first prize with our team! And were awarded a bottle of... soap bubbles. [emoji85]
> 
> My favorite exhibit was a laser harp — you could play it by touching the beams of light.
> 
> The other had a strong flash that made your shadow freeze on the wall. Fortunately, mine returned to me quickly and nobody had to sew it back.
> 
> The museum is located next to one of the two Danish beer giants.
> 
> View attachment 267072
> 
> 
> And, of course, we had rain. And a faint rainbow. No leprechauns in sight though.
> 
> View attachment 267073


Love the first pic. Must be the harp. And so glad your shadow returned to you. Did you by any chance hear any clocks ticking?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here, but too breezy to spray Round-up on the weeds, so I'm not outside. But Mr. Kitty found a nice spot in the sun to warm up:
> 
> View attachment 267077
> 
> 
> I don't know how comfy laying on a rotting stump is, but he seems to be enjoying it. (His eyes are closed)
> 
> This is the area that's going to be my new driveway. I hate losing that large aloe you see just over the fence. Hopefully we can dig it up and transplant it.
> 
> And when I peeked around the shed, I was able to catch a large RES taking the sun:
> 
> View attachment 267079
> View attachment 267080


Love your place. So spacious.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 267096
> 
> 
> Meet Mr. Dilly still trying to steal Miss Razberri's last year birthday present. She has turned it into pretzels...


Hi Mr Dilly. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I agree.


[emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267098
> 
> Shelly waiting for dinner
> She doesn’t want to come out because of the rain.


Love that face.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You folks in Denmark drive on the right side of the road like us'ns do? Alright!



I saw that! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here, but too breezy to spray Round-up on the weeds, so I'm not outside. But Mr. Kitty found a nice spot in the sun to warm up:
> 
> View attachment 267077
> 
> 
> I don't know how comfy laying on a rotting stump is, but he seems to be enjoying it. (His eyes are closed)
> 
> This is the area that's going to be my new driveway. I hate losing that large aloe you see just over the fence. Hopefully we can dig it up and transplant it.
> 
> And when I peeked around the shed, I was able to catch a large RES taking the sun:
> 
> View attachment 267079
> View attachment 267080



Aw, everyone’s enjoying the sunshine. Pull up a chair, Yvonne! Misty and you might like it too. [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 267096
> 
> 
> Meet Mr. Dilly still trying to steal Miss Razberri's last year birthday present. She has turned it into pretzels...



Looks like he has a very cunning plan... [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267098
> 
> Shelly waiting for dinner
> She doesn’t want to come out because of the rain.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

aqualungs said:


> Yes! I work from home and Winston’s enclosure is in my office. I run a humidifier there and in the main living area. It’s amazing what humidity does for our breathing up here come winter time.



I knew there was something about that reference to lungs in your username! Have you found an armadillo to sit on? Coffee? Or shall I call to the One-legged Pirate to fetch you something stronger?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I know!!! She's amazing and so cute and adorable. If she gets to busy? She'll just have to do it another day. Always put off till tomorrow what should have been today.



Ah, my daily Moments of Zen continue, I see. [emoji23][emoji123]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nooooooo! SAVE THE SUCCULENTS!



It sucks to lose them! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> What a cool trip. I would enjoy that! Well done on the team work.. everyone needs a good bottle of bubbles[emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I know... But the message must have been lost, somewhat, in translation [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I do, but it’s complicated. We have one lot that puts us in a subdivision on a private lake. We are not supposed to have poultry, live stock, etc.. but then we also own 8 acres that connects to the lot but is not part of the subdivision... that’s how I get away with having my horses and such. I really want to get some mallards and put them on the lake but I’m scared some of the snotty neighbors will complain. I have raised chicken, peacock, turkeys, etc before we moved here but my husband doesn’t care for all that too much so I downsized when we married I love fresh eggs but always had to buy them when I was cooking for him [emoji37]
> On another note, I usually get warned by the Jays when a snake is lurking. My Tom cat is also Lethal to them!



Glad you have your squad after all. 
Not cool on the neighbors


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Wifey trying to get me up.
> View attachment 267106



Nice to finally see a picture of... wifey??! [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Love the first pic. Must be the harp. And so glad your shadow returned to you. Did you by any chance hear any clocks ticking?



Hmm, now that you mention it... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Caught up with myself. Now I’ll just have to wrestle the phone out of my hand and drag myself to the work station... Not see you all later!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm wondering who figured out how to save daylight. I kinda liked it when daylight was early. I enjoy getting up with my birds.



All our fault in Britain I think. It was to make best use of the daylight in the mornings for farmers I think. Needless to say that with most countries (and US States) being hundreds of miles long north to south some parts benefit more than others. It’s been a debate here for years about abandoning it, but Scotland and the north would prefer it fixed on winter hours while we down south prefer summer!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You folks in Denmark drive on the right side of the road like us'ns do? Alright!



Everyone does pretty much. Only parts of the former British Empire drive on the left... Australia, New Zealand, Republic of Ireland, South Africa and a few smaller nations. Canada did, but switched to the right to make things more manageable with the USA.

There are a couple of Arabic countries that drive on the left too... I vaguely remember one attempt to switch had to be abandoned as the camels refused to walk on the other side of the road!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. After a lovely day yesterday which gave us respite from the weekend’s gales we are now being blown about by the start of Storm Gareth. It wasn’t supposed to affect us until tomorrow, but it has definitely started.

I went to see my physiotherapist/osteopath yesterday. I wasn’t standing straight and my therapist said that all that coughing had left some muscles around my diaphragm very tight. My chest cavity feels double the size now  I am going back on Thursday as she says I needed to let what she did settle before having another go at it and, hopefully, getting back properly straight.

I have a coffee morning to attend shortly. School places have just been allocated by the County for the next academic year and my governor school holds a coffee morning to welcome new families to the school. I am not sure there’s any point brushing my hair


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> All our fault in Britain I think. It was to make best use of the daylight in the mornings for farmers I think. Needless to say that with most countries (and US States) being hundreds of miles long north to south some parts benefit more than others. It’s been a debate here for years about abandoning it, but Scotland and the north would prefer it fixed on winter hours while we down south prefer summer!



I had to check (because we used to have it too -- and weren't part of the British Empire). So, yes, the Brits are partially responsible, but so are the Germans and the late Austria-Hungary. https://lifehacker.com/the-real-history-of-daylight-saving-time-1823611526


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I know!!! She's amazing and so cute and adorable. If she gets to busy? She'll just have to do it another day. Always put off till tomorrow what should have been today.


LOL, then it will never be done.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Peek-a-boo!!!!


Who are yoooo!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Wifey trying to get me up.
> View attachment 267106


 Wifey looks like a tortoise, in fact very similar to Opo!! And did it work?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I saw that! [emoji6]


Saw what. I didn't!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Everyone does pretty much. Only parts of the former British Empire drive on the left... Australia, New Zealand, Republic of Ireland, South Africa and a few smaller nations. Canada did, but switched to the right to make things more manageable with the USA.
> 
> There are a couple of Arabic countries that drive on the left too... I vaguely remember one attempt to switch had to be abandoned as the camels refused to walk on the other side of the road!


Yip we drive on the left because nothing is right.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m prepping for a bit of an adventure, so you will hear less of me for a bit. Wrapping up the couple of wood projects (bowls, tool holder, candle sticks) today, soaking Sully, aquarium water changed out, some plant watering (including fig trees that are really budding out) and banana tree.

Spring is in the air. Birds singing, less active at the feeders, daffodils bursting to bloom, rose bushes with deep red new growth scratching to grow & bloom. Grass is greening. And, we could hear the Spring Peepers last night.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> It doesn’t freeze there? I can’t have aloe outside here... I’ve always wanted a big one!


Yes, it normally gets down into the 30s and sometimes the 20s on winter nights, but this plant has been ok with that for many years.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m prepping for a bit of an adventure, so you will hear less of me for a bit. Wrapping up the couple of wood projects (bowls, tool holder, candle sticks) today, soaking Sully, aquarium water changed out, some plant watering (including fig trees that are really budding out) and banana tree.
> 
> Spring is in the air. Birds singing, less active at the feeders, daffodils bursting to bloom, rose bushes with deep red new growth scratching to grow & bloom. Grass is greening. And, we could hear the Spring Peepers last night.


well be sure to take lots of pictures. We love an adventure!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Nice to finally see a picture of... wifey??! [emoji848]


Whoops didn't think about that when I posted. Should have worded it better.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267098
> 
> Shelly waiting for dinner
> She doesn’t want to come out because of the rain.


Lola likes room service too even though he's not out in the rain!
He's just a lazy Leopard.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Wifey looks like a tortoise, in fact very similar to Opo!! And did it work?


It worked when Opo started moving . My wife was there to make sure I didn't knock him off.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m prepping for a bit of an adventure, so you will hear less of me for a bit. Wrapping up the couple of wood projects (bowls, tool holder, candle sticks) today, soaking Sully, aquarium water changed out, some plant watering (including fig trees that are really budding out) and banana tree.
> 
> Spring is in the air. Birds singing, less active at the feeders, daffodils bursting to bloom, rose bushes with deep red new growth scratching to grow & bloom. Grass is greening. And, we could hear the Spring Peepers last night.


Sounds like a holiday is on the cards?
Hope you have a good time and enjoy the break.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. After a lovely day yesterday which gave us respite from the weekend’s gales we are now being blown about by the start of Storm Gareth. It wasn’t supposed to affect us until tomorrow, but it has definitely started.
> 
> I went to see my physiotherapist/osteopath yesterday. I wasn’t standing straight and my therapist said that all that coughing had left some muscles around my diaphragm very tight. My chest cavity feels double the size now  I am going back on Thursday as she says I needed to let what she did settle before having another go at it and, hopefully, getting back properly straight.
> 
> I have a coffee morning to attend shortly. School places have just been allocated by the County for the next academic year and my governor school holds a coffee morning to welcome new families to the school. I am not sure there’s any point brushing my hair


Yes storm Gareth has already made his presence felt here too, but the sun is out at the moment - the calm before he really hits us tomorrow I think.
Glad you are feeling better after your session and enjoy meeting the new parents, I hope it's a good turn out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Yip we drive on the left because nothing is right.


The way I understand it. The conestoga wagon was used by the pioneers for travel because it could hold up to 6 tons. It was operated by 2 men. One man controlled the horses and the other was in the rear on the left side controlled the brakes. So it was adapted being on the left when automobiles were designed. That's what I read on the internet. It most be true.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It worked when Opo started moving . My wife was there to make sure I didn't knock him off.


You're lucky he didn't pee on you!


----------



## aqualungs

Kristoff said:


> I knew there was something about that reference to lungs in your username! Have you found an armadillo to sit on? Coffee? Or shall I call to the One-legged Pirate to fetch you something stronger?


I don’t know but I just got over the flu, and snot was running out my nose. I was feeling like a dead duck.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Saw what. I didn't!





CarolM said:


> Yip we drive on the left because nothing is right.



I saw that too! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m prepping for a bit of an adventure, so you will hear less of me for a bit. Wrapping up the couple of wood projects (bowls, tool holder, candle sticks) today, soaking Sully, aquarium water changed out, some plant watering (including fig trees that are really budding out) and banana tree.
> 
> Spring is in the air. Birds singing, less active at the feeders, daffodils bursting to bloom, rose bushes with deep red new growth scratching to grow & bloom. Grass is greening. And, we could hear the Spring Peepers last night.



Sounds like a long-ish adventure in the works.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok to clear up the confusion. Here is a pic of wifey .


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning CDR!
Lots more rain this morning but pretty bright at the moment. We have to batten down the hatches for Weds and Thurs.
The Jet Stream is really strong at the moment apparently - hope it has a rest soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> It worked when Opo started moving . My wife was there to make sure I didn't knock him off.



... and to take the picture! What a great way to wake someone up! [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

aqualungs said:


> I don’t know but I just got over the flu, and snot was running out my nose. I was feeling like a dead duck.


Were you trying to pick up your pieces of broken luck?


----------



## Lyn W

aqualungs said:


> I don’t know but I just got over the flu, and snot was running out my nose. I was feeling like a dead duck.


TMI !!!
But hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok to clear up the confusion. Here is a pic of wifey .
> View attachment 267120


A pretty lady (when not in her tortoise disguise!)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> You're lucky he didn't pee on you!


She didn't think of that.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for Lola's bath, he hasn't had a poop for a few weeks so trying to encourage him with nice long soaks.
See you all later.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I think there are very few of either on BoraBora[emoji16]



Let’s go girl!!
That’s on my bucket list!!!


----------



## Momof4

Here are a few pics of the Bald Eagles I’m watching.
It snowed over night.

Mom



The cute eggs



Dad came in for a shift change


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m prepping for a bit of an adventure, so you will hear less of me for a bit. Wrapping up the couple of wood projects (bowls, tool holder, candle sticks) today, soaking Sully, aquarium water changed out, some plant watering (including fig trees that are really budding out) and banana tree.
> 
> Spring is in the air. Birds singing, less active at the feeders, daffodils bursting to bloom, rose bushes with deep red new growth scratching to grow & bloom. Grass is greening. And, we could hear the Spring Peepers last night.



Sounds exciting! Send postcards if appropriate and practical!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola likes room service too even though he's not out in the rain!
> He's just a lazy Leopard.



I love that picture! You can read Lola’s mind so easily in it [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

aqualungs said:


> I don’t know but I just got over the flu, and snot was running out my nose. I was feeling like a dead duck.



Hi! I don’t think we have met before.

I am London and I live in Kent in the South East of England


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> The way I understand it. The conestoga wagon was used by the pioneers for travel because it could hold up to 6 tons. It was operated by 2 men. One man controlled the horses and the other was in the rear on the left side controlled the brakes. So it was adapted being on the left when automobiles were designed. That's what I read on the internet. It most be true.



Cool fact!!! Thanks for sharing.. it has the ring of truth to it[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok to clear up the confusion. Here is a pic of wifey .
> View attachment 267120



Lol! Opo is pretty and all but that’s a major improvement [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning CDR!
> Lots more rain this morning but pretty bright at the moment. We have to batten down the hatches for Weds and Thurs.
> The Jet Stream is really strong at the moment apparently - hope it has a rest soon!



So do I. We have taken a battering here too! Torrential horizontal rain, sleet and hail! 

Daughter normally says she has the best job in the world is out in Berkshire monitoring badgers and says she hates her job today.



Her brother said she just needed a couple of ping balls to complete the Kermit impression [emoji23]


----------



## aqualungs

JoesMum said:


> Hi! I don’t think we have met before.
> 
> I am London and I live in Kent in the South East of England



Hello! I’m in Northeast Ohio. 
Marty


----------



## Yvonne G

aqualungs said:


> Hello! I’m in Northeast Ohio.
> Marty


Hi Marty and welcome to the Cold Dark Room!!!! We usually have a lot of fun in here.


----------



## aqualungs

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Marty and welcome to the Cold Dark Room!!!! We usually have a lot of fun in here.


Awesome, fun is good!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m prepping for a bit of an adventure, so you will hear less of me for a bit. Wrapping up the couple of wood projects (bowls, tool holder, candle sticks) today, soaking Sully, aquarium water changed out, some plant watering (including fig trees that are really budding out) and banana tree.
> 
> Spring is in the air. Birds singing, less active at the feeders, daffodils bursting to bloom, rose bushes with deep red new growth scratching to grow & bloom. Grass is greening. And, we could hear the Spring Peepers last night.


Oooh. Good luck. Where are you going?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Whoops didn't think about that when I posted. Should have worded it better.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> It worked when Opo started moving . My wife was there to make sure I didn't knock him off.


[emoji6] Thank goodness for wifey.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> The way I understand it. The conestoga wagon was used by the pioneers for travel because it could hold up to 6 tons. It was operated by 2 men. One man controlled the horses and the other was in the rear on the left side controlled the brakes. So it was adapted being on the left when automobiles were designed. That's what I read on the internet. It most be true.


If it was on the net, then you are right, it must be true.


----------



## CarolM

aqualungs said:


> I don’t know but I just got over the flu, and snot was running out my nose. I was feeling like a dead duck.


Shame. I hope you are feeling much better now.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> He's a bit big to shove up my jumper to keep him warm.
> The only time I lay on the sofa and let him lie on my stomach he peed on me!! A river of it!!





EllieMay said:


> I do, but it’s complicated. We have one lot that puts us in a subdivision on a private lake. We are not supposed to have poultry, live stock, etc.. but then we also own 8 acres that connects to the lot but is not part of the subdivision... that’s how I get away with having my horses and such. I really want to get some mallards and put them on the lake but I’m scared some of the snotty neighbors will complain. I have raised chicken, peacock, turkeys, etc before we moved here but my husband doesn’t care for all that too much so I downsized when we married I love fresh eggs but always had to buy them when I was cooking for him [emoji37]
> On another note, I usually get warned by the Jays when a snake is lurking. My Tom cat is also Lethal to them!


I guess encourage all the wild birds that you can then with the right plants. If anyone tries to get snippity too bad. (Protective bird laws) I've even watched doves check out snakes or anything that might be one.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok to clear up the confusion. Here is a pic of wifey .
> View attachment 267120


Wifey is very pretty. You are one lucky fellow.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> She didn't think of that.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for Lola's bath, he hasn't had a poop for a few weeks so trying to encourage him with nice long soaks.
> See you all later.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here are a few pics of the Bald Eagles I’m watching.
> It snowed over night.
> 
> Mom
> View attachment 267123
> 
> 
> The cute eggs
> View attachment 267124
> 
> 
> Dad came in for a shift change
> View attachment 267125


It amazes me how they survive in the snow. I mean we need walls, blankets, heaters, fires, etc. to survive snow.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Looks like he has a very cunning plan... [emoji4]


I bet when I buy a fresh one, they'll be fighting over that one too.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Everyone does pretty much. Only parts of the former British Empire drive on the left... Australia, New Zealand, Republic of Ireland, South Africa and a few smaller nations. Canada did, but switched to the right to make things more manageable with the USA.
> 
> There are a couple of Arabic countries that drive on the left too... I vaguely remember one attempt to switch had to be abandoned as the camels refused to walk on the other side of the road!


Too funny.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi! I don’t think we have met before.
> 
> I am London and I live in Kent in the South East of England


Don't you mean Linda?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So do I. We have taken a battering here too! Torrential horizontal rain, sleet and hail!
> 
> Daughter normally says she has the best job in the world is out in Berkshire monitoring badgers and says she hates her job today.
> View attachment 267126
> 
> 
> Her brother said she just needed a couple of ping balls to complete the Kermit impression [emoji23]
> View attachment 267127


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

aqualungs said:


> Hello! I’m in Northeast Ohio.
> Marty


Hi Marty.

I am Carol and I am from Cape Town.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Don't you mean Linda?



How did that happen? [emoji23]


Autocorrect doing its best autocurrupt!

@aqualungs Yes, I’m Linda ... and I do go to London a lot, but don’t live there 

Do you dive Marty?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> It amazes me how they survive in the snow. I mean we need walls, blankets, heaters, fires, etc. to survive snow.



I read that they have about 2700 feathers and their body temp is 120 degrees. 
It is amazing!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I read that they have about 2700 feathers and their body temp is 120 degrees.
> It is amazing!!


Wow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Cool fact!!! Thanks for sharing.. it has the ring of truth to it



Or when the USA broke away from Great Britain


CarolM said:


> Oooh. Good luck. Where are you going?



As if I’m going to tell you straight out. So, clue one - beyond Maryland, but not cold like in Minnesota.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Yes storm Gareth has already made his presence felt here too, but the sun is out at the moment - the calm before he really hits us tomorrow I think.
> Glad you are feeling better after your session and enjoy meeting the new parents, I hope it's a good turn out.


When did the UK start naming storms? Especially winter storms. Were the winter storms feeling left out because all the tropical storms were getting named?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok to clear up the confusion. Here is a pic of wifey .
> View attachment 267120


You're a cute couple!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Or when the USA broke away from Great Britain
> 
> 
> As if I’m going to tell you straight out. So, clue one - beyond Maryland, but not cold like in Minnesota.


Kayaking in my neck of the woods, by any chance?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> So do I. We have taken a battering here too! Torrential horizontal rain, sleet and hail!
> 
> Daughter normally says she has the best job in the world is out in Berkshire monitoring badgers and says she hates her job today.
> View attachment 267126
> 
> 
> Her brother said she just needed a couple of ping balls to complete the Kermit impression [emoji23]
> View attachment 267127


Her brother does have a point... I can see the resemblance!  She makes for a cute Kermit!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

aqualungs said:


> Hello! I’m in Northeast Ohio.
> Marty


Hello Marty! You'll find this can be a very entertaining group!

I'm Anne, and I live in the Florida Panhandle.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> When did the UK start naming storms? Especially winter storms. Were the winter storms feeling left out because all the tropical storms were getting named?



It started three or four years ago as it was felt that people were less likely to ignore storm warnings if the storm had a name. It seems to work.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did anyone say figs....







It’s possibly too warm for figs where I am off to. Humidity levels there would possibly be good though for redfoots.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It started three or four years ago as it was felt that people were less likely to ignore storm warnings if the storm had a name. It seems to work.


Yes well, when you're on first name terms it would be rude to ignore them!


----------



## Lyn W

aqualungs said:


> Hello! I’m in Northeast Ohio.
> Marty


Hi Marty I'm Lyn from Wales in UK,
You don't have to be crazy to post here but it helps!
My nephew is marrying a girl from Cambridge, Ohio.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Or when the USA broke away from Great Britain
> 
> 
> As if I’m going to tell you straight out. So, clue one - beyond Maryland, but not cold like in Minnesota.


No help to me at all - I only have a basic knowledge of US geog.
I'll google a map ................





So maybe you're travelling south ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I love that picture! You can read Lola’s mind so easily in it [emoji23]


That's Shelly in the pic not Lola,
but the expression is the same....."can I have breakfast in bed please?"


----------



## aqualungs

JoesMum said:


> How did that happen? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Autocorrect doing its best autocurrupt!
> 
> @aqualungs Yes, I’m Linda ... and I do go to London a lot, but don’t live there
> 
> Do you dive Marty?



I just love the ocean and it’s inhabitants, so I picked that name.


----------



## aqualungs

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone say figs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s possibly too warm for figs where I am off to. Humidity levels there would possibly be good though for redfoots.






My wife brought home this Fig plant from the Dental office where she works. Wondering if it will fruit. Plenty green and happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone say figs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s possibly too warm for figs where I am off to. Humidity levels there would possibly be good though for redfoots.


Ah......maybe Florida?


----------



## Momof4

aqualungs said:


> View attachment 267139
> 
> 
> My wife brought home this Fig plant from the Dental office where she works. Wondering if it will fruit. Plenty green and happy.



No, buts it’s a very popular indoor plant! I just bought one!!

It likes light but no sun and keep away from drafts.


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok to clear up the confusion. Here is a pic of wifey .
> View attachment 267120



Your wife is beautiful!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Or when the USA broke away from Great Britain
> 
> 
> As if I’m going to tell you straight out. So, clue one - beyond Maryland, but not cold like in Minnesota.



New York?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It started three or four years ago as it was felt that people were less likely to ignore storm warnings if the storm had a name. It seems to work.


Hehehe...that's as bad as trying to save daylight.


----------



## aqualungs

Momof4 said:


> New York?



Philadelphia PA?


----------



## Cathie G

aqualungs said:


> View attachment 267139
> 
> 
> My wife brought home this Fig plant from the Dental office where she works. Wondering if it will fruit. Plenty green and happy.


Date palms are fun to grow too. Sometimes it's hard to find the seeds but most grocery stores carry dates with seeds a few months of the year.


----------



## aqualungs

Cathie G said:


> Date palms are fun to grow too. Sometimes it's hard to find the seeds but most grocery stores carry dates with seeds a few months of the year.



It’s been doing it’s own thing for a while now. Seems happy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> When did the UK start naming storms? Especially winter storms. Were the winter storms feeling left out because all the tropical storms were getting named?



I think we (USA) started naming Winter storms as well. Some WXR stations call them out, some don’t.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Kayaking in my neck of the woods, by any chance?



Good guess. But what crazy cold weather kayaker would want warm water, warm breezes, warm stunning sunsets? Warm sand, fresh salty air, fish, calamari, margaritas, fresh lemons n limes?


----------



## Maro2Bear

You all must recall ice. Who would want warm sun?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good guess. But what crazy cold weather kayaker would want warm water, warm breezes, warm stunning sunsets? Warm sand, fresh salty air, fish, calamari, margaritas, fresh lemons n limes?



Believe me I’d swap that for the North Sea in January


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It started three or four years ago as it was felt that people were less likely to ignore storm warnings if the storm had a name. It seems to work.


Absolutely! There's POWER in a name! Makes it easier to keep the storms from blending together in everyone's memories, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

aqualungs said:


> View attachment 267139
> 
> 
> My wife brought home this Fig plant from the Dental office where she works. Wondering if it will fruit. Plenty green and happy.


If that's a fiddle leaf fig, it isn't likely to fruit, especially indoors. It's good at looking stately and gorgeous, though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> If that's a fiddle leaf fig, it isn't likely to fruit, especially indoors. It's good at looking stately and gorgeous, though.



Nope. Thats a non-producing fig tree. I can tell straight away based on the leaf structure.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I think we (USA) started naming Winter storms as well. Some WXR stations call them out, some don’t.


I think Superstorm Sandy confused the Dickens out of a lot of people. It started out tropical, then took on extra-tropical characteristics, and kept its name. 

By the way, the National Weather Service eventually decided that a (tropical storm) name was attached to the SYSTEM, not the wind speed. So if a tropical storm or hurricane downgrades back to tropical "depression" status and then re-forms, it doesn't get named twice. Such storms only get named when they reach tropical storm intensity (35+ mph sustained winds).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> You all must recall ice. Who would want warm sun?
> 
> View attachment 267143


See, the ice is supposed to go IN your drink, not on top of it...  Heading to the region of iced tea?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I don’t think i posted any pix on the candlestick project..



From This to...



This. Two candleabras.

Wifey did most of the actual turning....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> See, the ice is supposed to go IN your drink, not on top of it...  Heading to the region of iced tea?


That being said, when I lived in the UK, I learned to drink most beverages WITHOUT ice. It got tiresome asking for ice and being given a measly two or three ice cubes in response.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Supplies procured. Our truck is cleaned, windows polished. Wifey put elbow grease into the Rain-X application. Kayak is cleaned up, hmmmmmm, where to go. North or South. Cold environs or warm breezes.?


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> That being said, when I lived in the UK, I learned to drink most beverages WITHOUT ice. It got tiresome asking for ice and being given a measly two or three ice cubes in response.



We pay for a drink not a cup of ice with a little drink in it 

And our weather doesn’t warrant sub zero drinks most if the time [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We pay for a drink not a cup of ice with a little drink in it
> 
> And our weather doesn’t warrant sub zero drinks most if the time [emoji23]



Concur. Wifey always orders her drinks with “no ice”....


----------



## aqualungs

Pastel Tortie said:


> If that's a fiddle leaf fig, it isn't likely to fruit, especially indoors. It's good at looking stately and gorgeous, though.



Yep that’s what she said it was called.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> We pay for a drink not a cup of ice with a little drink in it
> 
> And our weather doesn’t warrant sub zero drinks most if the time [emoji23]


Quite true. I also remember there being two temperatures of water from the tap in the UK: COLD, and... FRIGID.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sully had a good, loooooooooooooong soak. Almost 1.5 hours in spa-like settings. G&T ordered with crushed, smooth-shaved ice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ice is a necessity for some beverages in Florida. Especially carbonated beverages.


----------



## EllieMay

@aqualungs
Welcome! I’m Heather from East Texas.


----------



## EllieMay

Mark, are you by chance headed to Georgia???


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully had a good, loooooooooooooong soak. Almost 1.5 hours in spa-like settings. G&T ordered with crushed, smooth-shaved ice.


Have you got a tort sitter coming in to feed and keep an eye on him or is he going with you?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun all day. Warm breezes. Great day to prep for an adventure.

Nice to hear Spring peepers.

Calm evening glow.

Enjoy.


----------



## Cathie G

aqualungs said:


> It’s been doing it’s own thing for a while now. Seems happy.


The video Marco2


aqualungs said:


> It’s been doing it’s own thing for a while now. Seems happy.


Yes it's really pretty.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Concur. Wifey always orders her drinks with “no ice”....


Me too!
Have a good trip Mark!


----------



## Lyn W

Well they weren't wrong about the wind - it's wild!
Hope nobody gets hurt because of it.
This is in for the rest of the week!
Roll on Saturday when it should calm down a bit.
Meanwhile I am going to try to sleep through it, but think I'll leave the radio on.
Anyway take care and see you tomorrow.
Nos da


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well they weren't wrong about the wind - it's wild!
> Hope nobody gets hurt because of it.
> This is in for the rest of the week!
> Roll on Saturday when it should calm down a bit.
> Meanwhile I am going to try to sleep through it, but think I'll leave the radio on.
> Anyway take care and see you tomorrow.
> Nos da



Nos da. Sleep tightly.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You all must recall ice. Who would want warm sun?
> 
> View attachment 267143


I love the warm sun. I don't mind looking at beautiful pictures of ice though.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well they weren't wrong about the wind - it's wild!
> Hope nobody gets hurt because of it.
> This is in for the rest of the week!
> Roll on Saturday when it should calm down a bit.
> Meanwhile I am going to try to sleep through it, but think I'll leave the radio on.
> Anyway take care and see you tomorrow.
> Nos da


Yes. March winds.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello from Suki and I.
We have a few minutes to read the forum.


----------



## Momof4

Hey Ed!!
There’s my Suki!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Were you trying to pick up your pieces of broken luck?


Actually those were the wrong lyrics....its spitting out pieces of your broken luck. 
When I got my first car I installed a 8 track player and Aqualung was the first 8 track I played.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Or when the USA broke away from Great Britain
> 
> 
> As if I’m going to tell you straight out. So, clue one - beyond Maryland, but not cold like in Minnesota.


[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] I am not good at those types of clues!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone say figs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s possibly too warm for figs where I am off to. Humidity levels there would possibly be good though for redfoots.


Hawaii


----------



## CarolM

aqualungs said:


> View attachment 267139
> 
> 
> My wife brought home this Fig plant from the Dental office where she works. Wondering if it will fruit. Plenty green and happy.


That's a fig tree? Wow what big leaves you have!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good guess. But what crazy cold weather kayaker would want warm water, warm breezes, warm stunning sunsets? Warm sand, fresh salty air, fish, calamari, margaritas, fresh lemons n limes?


Still say Hawaii


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I don’t think i posted any pix on the candlestick project..
> 
> View attachment 267150
> 
> From This to...
> 
> View attachment 267151
> 
> This. Two candleabras.
> 
> Wifey did most of the actual turning....


Wow. I love the little tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well they weren't wrong about the wind - it's wild!
> Hope nobody gets hurt because of it.
> This is in for the rest of the week!
> Roll on Saturday when it should calm down a bit.
> Meanwhile I am going to try to sleep through it, but think I'll leave the radio on.
> Anyway take care and see you tomorrow.
> Nos da


Night night.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello from Suki and I.
> We have a few minutes to read the forum.


Hello Suki and I. How are ya'll doin?


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday all.

Hope it is a good one.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quite true. I also remember there being two temperatures of water from the tap in the UK: COLD, and... FRIGID.



And it’s great  We can drink it straight from the tap without needing to refrigerate it if we want a cold drink


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Ice is a necessity for some beverages in Florida. Especially carbonated beverages.



But is it? The drink is chilled when dispensed by all restaurants, etc. Only if the drink is kept at room temperature you don’t need much ice to chill it and keep it cold while you drink it. (Brit opinion  )


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun all day. Warm breezes. Great day to prep for an adventure.
> 
> Nice to hear Spring peepers.
> 
> Calm evening glow.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 267158



Lovely. Have a good trip


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello from Suki and I.
> We have a few minutes to read the forum.



Hi Ed and Suki!

Nice of you both to pop in


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

I am up early today to head to my governor school for some pupil behaviour panels.

Occasionally pupils are identified that need some persuasion to buck their ideas up in an attempt to keep them out of serious trouble. Each is seen with their parents and the Principal and a governor spell things out to them.

Today I have a small number who face public exams this summer. These need reminding that they haven’t got to hold it together much longer before they can leave... but also that actually doing some work between now and then will help them gain employment after they go. I have a well-practiced glare which is remarkably effective... although some need my best “deeply disappointed” look. 

Yesterday’s wind gave us some respite early evening and then picked up again overnight. Today we seem to have lost the horizontal precipitation. It’s just windy, but at least the sun out.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok to clear up the confusion. Here is a pic of wifey .
> View attachment 267120


Much better, I should say. Even though we all love torts... 
Hello, real wifey!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Time for Lola's bath, he hasn't had a poop for a few weeks so trying to encourage him with nice long soaks.
> See you all later.


Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Let’s go girl!!
> That’s on my bucket list!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hi! I don’t think we have met before.
> 
> I am London and I live in Kent in the South East of England


Welcome to the CDR, London! Grab an armadillo to sit on and the One-Legged Pirate will be over shortly with your beverage of choice...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So do I. We have taken a battering here too! Torrential horizontal rain, sleet and hail!
> 
> Daughter normally says she has the best job in the world is out in Berkshire monitoring badgers and says she hates her job today.
> View attachment 267126
> 
> 
> Her brother said she just needed a couple of ping balls to complete the Kermit impression [emoji23]
> View attachment 267127


I bet you all were croaking with laughter!


----------



## Kristoff

aqualungs said:


> Hello! I’m in Northeast Ohio.
> Marty


Hi Marty! We had a bug going around the CDR but I think it's now gone, after @Momof4 did a fantastic job clearing away the cobwebs left everywhere by the Wool Spider (if she exists). Prod a flying jellyfish if you need more light, and try not to step on a hedgehog. I'm Lena, currently in Denmark.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I bet when I buy a fresh one, they'll be fighting over that one too.


Kids!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Don't you mean Linda?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> How did that happen? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Autocorrect doing its best autocurrupt!
> 
> @aqualungs Yes, I’m Linda ... and I do go to London a lot, but don’t live there
> 
> Do you dive Marty?



Well, she IS London to many of us, in a manner of speaking...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I read that they have about 2700 feathers and their body temp is 120 degrees.
> It is amazing!!


Can I use one as a hot-water bottle?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Or when the USA broke away from Great Britain
> 
> 
> As if I’m going to tell you straight out. So, clue one - beyond Maryland, but not cold like in Minnesota.


Wisconsin?? I think people are super-nice there.

Once (upon a time), a lot of snow fell in mid-Missouri (when I was a grad student there) and the city came to a standstill. Two of my friends and I had just run out of food, and being Russian, we wouldn't let a little bit of snow stop us. 

We had no car, so we went a few kilometers on foot to the nearest supermarket, trudging in some places through snowdrifts. Of course, we made it there successfully. We shopped like crazy just not to repeat the journey again anytime soon. Our carts full, we paid up, and called a taxi, because the buses didn't run.

And guess what? Taxis didn't work either! ??! "There's ice on the roads..."  

We were stranded. There was no way we could climb over the snowbanks with multiple, heavy shopping bags...

Fortunately, two older ladies noticed our confusion and gave us a ride back. They were from Wisconsin, and said they knew what a disaster snow could be sometimes.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yes well, when you're on first name terms it would be rude to ignore them!


Still, I'd rather not get too familiar with any of them!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good guess. But what crazy cold weather kayaker would want warm water, warm breezes, warm stunning sunsets? Warm sand, fresh salty air, fish, calamari, margaritas, fresh lemons n limes?


Yeah, sounds awful... 
It would have to be somewhere around Lake Michigan...


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello from Suki and I.
> We have a few minutes to read the forum.


Hello, you two gorgeous things! How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow. I love the little tortoise.


Me too!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates!
We're also traveling this Sunday... On water.... Probably not to the same place as Mark (we'll have a slightly bigger boat), though wouldn't that be a lovely coincidence? 
Have a wonderful Wednesday, everyone! Time to work...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> We're also traveling this Sunday... On water.... Probably not to the same place as Mark (we'll have a slightly bigger boat), though wouldn't that be a lovely coincidence?
> Have a wonderful Wednesday, everyone! Time to work...



It’s time for me to ‘fess up that we’re travelling this weekend too.

Lots of lovely CDR postcards coming up from the CDR occupants I hope! I hope the one-legged pirate has plenty of blu-tac to display them on the wall. 

* looks confused *

Where exactly is the wall?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It’s time for me to ‘fess up that we’re travelling this weekend too.
> 
> Lots of lovely CDR postcards coming up from the CDR occupants I hope! I hope the one-legged pirate has plenty of blu-tac to display them on the wall.
> 
> * looks confused *
> 
> Where exactly is the wall?


Might have to display the CDR postcards in a corner of the CDR.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I am up early today to head to my governor school for some pupil behaviour panels.
> 
> Occasionally pupils are identified that need some persuasion to buck their ideas up in an attempt to keep them out of serious trouble. Each is seen with their parents and the Principal and a governor spell things out to them.
> 
> Today I have a small number who face public exams this summer. These need reminding that they haven’t got to hold it together much longer before they can leave... but also that actually doing some work between now and then will help them gain employment after they go. I have a well-practiced glare which is remarkably effective... although some need my best “deeply disappointed” look.
> 
> Yesterday’s wind gave us some respite early evening and then picked up again overnight. Today we seem to have lost the horizontal precipitation. It’s just windy, but at least the sun out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone



Good morning Linda! I’ll keep my fingers crossed that your glares and looks make an impact on these students. It’s wonderful that your school has an action plan and you to try and keep this children on track... enjoy your sun shine.. Also, hope daughter gets to shed her cute Kermit costume and leave the badger monitoring to someone else. Maybe she will get a more favorable assignment soon and we will reap the benefits of pictures [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> We're also traveling this Sunday... On water.... Probably not to the same place as Mark (we'll have a slightly bigger boat), though wouldn't that be a lovely coincidence?
> Have a wonderful Wednesday, everyone! Time to work...



And the mysteries just keep coming!!!! 
Can’t wait for the pictures to follow!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It’s time for me to ‘fess up that we’re travelling this weekend too.
> 
> Lots of lovely CDR postcards coming up from the CDR occupants I hope! I hope the one-legged pirate has plenty of blu-tac to display them on the wall.
> 
> * looks confused *
> 
> Where exactly is the wall?



Oh wow... it just keeps getting better)


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello from Suki and I.
> We have a few minutes to read the forum.


Hi Ed good to see you and Suki.
She is such a daddy's girl isn't she?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I am up early today to head to my governor school for some pupil behaviour panels.
> 
> Occasionally pupils are identified that need some persuasion to buck their ideas up in an attempt to keep them out of serious trouble. Each is seen with their parents and the Principal and a governor spell things out to them.
> 
> Today I have a small number who face public exams this summer. These need reminding that they haven’t got to hold it together much longer before they can leave... but also that actually doing some work between now and then will help them gain employment after they go. I have a well-practiced glare which is remarkably effective... although some need my best “deeply disappointed” look.
> 
> Yesterday’s wind gave us some respite early evening and then picked up again overnight. Today we seem to have lost the horizontal precipitation. It’s just windy, but at least the sun out.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


I don't envy you that job. Some kids are just hell bent on learning the hard way, then in years to come they realise that they could have done better and should have paid more attention to the advice they were given.
Weather same here but by the looks of the gathering clouds more heavy showers are on the way.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Wisconsin?? I think people are super-nice there.
> 
> Once (upon a time), a lot of snow fell in mid-Missouri (when I was a grad student there) and the city came to a standstill. Two of my friends and I had just run out of food, and being Russian, we wouldn't let a little bit of snow stop us.
> 
> We had no car, so we went a few kilometers on foot to the nearest supermarket, trudging in some places through snowdrifts. Of course, we made it there successfully. We shopped like crazy just not to repeat the journey again anytime soon. Our carts full, we paid up, and called a taxi, because the buses didn't run.
> 
> And guess what? Taxis didn't work either! ??! "There's ice on the roads..."
> 
> We were stranded. There was no way we could climb over the snowbanks with multiple, heavy shopping bags...
> 
> Fortunately, two older ladies noticed our confusion and gave us a ride back. They were from Wisconsin, and said they knew what a disaster snow could be sometimes.


That's what happens in the UK with a bit of snow - we just aren't used to having a lot and the councils think it is a waste to invest in more snow ploughs etc which may rarely be used so everything comes to a standstill.
Last March I was walking to a local store and asked some elderly neighbours if they needed any essentials only to be asked to get some quite bulky items including a bag of potatoes! I had to do 2 journeys in the end. It still makes me smile now.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates!
> We're also traveling this Sunday... On water.... Probably not to the same place as Mark (we'll have a slightly bigger boat), though wouldn't that be a lovely coincidence?
> Have a wonderful Wednesday, everyone! Time to work...


That sounds exciting too. UK?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s time for me to ‘fess up that we’re travelling this weekend too.
> 
> Lots of lovely CDR postcards coming up from the CDR occupants I hope! I hope the one-legged pirate has plenty of blu-tac to display them on the wall.
> 
> * looks confused *
> 
> Where exactly is the wall?


Lots of people travelling from the CDR.
Was it something I said?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
Hope everyone is having a good day and no one is having a mid week crisis!
I would like to confirm that I won't be travelling anywhere, unless I hobble around my street to help my leg muscles recover.
It's still very windy and probably wet again this afternoon, so I'm quite happy to stay put.
See you all later!


----------



## TriciaStringer

We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow... it just keeps getting better)



The plot thickens! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That sounds exciting too. UK?



What, with Brexit? Not THAT exciting of a trip... [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lots of people travelling from the CDR.
> Was it something I said?



[emoji23] [emoji85]
It’s just that the wind changed to West Wind, I think. [emoji167][emoji147][emoji162]


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.



Aw, good luck in the surgery. Keeping my fingers crossed that it all goes well.


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.


Poor dog, but great that you are giving him a chance.
I hope the surgery goes well for him....let us know when you have a chance.
Good luck with the house viewings too.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> What, with Brexit? Not THAT exciting of a trip... [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


Don't worry - nothing imminent - if ever the way things are going!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sorting, washing, cleaning and packing. Food n drinks acquired. GPS programmed. Kayak and paddles piled up. One hotel booked for Thursday night, need to locate a spot for Friday. Saturday we meet at an airport for the adventure to properly start.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.


I understand completely. Even a routine, necessary surgical procedure on any of my pets makes me nervous. 

Quality of life is absolutely important. If your Great (Dane) baby tells you not to bother asking, because he isn't slowing down anytime soon... There's really no question. They have a way of telling you they're going to fight old age (and falling apart!) with everything they have. 

You know it's the right call. Knowing that isn't going to help any with your nerves until your baby comes out of surgery okay. Of course you worry... You're a mom!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Made sure the juvenile box turtle got breakfast this morning. And by that, I mean...

Picked up and dumped out the shallow turtle pool (large plant saucer) in Junior's enclosure. Wiped it out, set it to the side. 

Grabbed long metal tongs with curved ends and extracted several earthworms from under where the pool is usually. Put them into a mesh strainer (conveniently nests in a plastic bowl), set aside on bathroom counter. 

Place turtle pool back in enclosure, fill with water, making sure the large plastic saucer is level so the water doesn't run over the far side of it.

Locate juvenile box turtle. Be thankful she was easy to find. Be even more thankful upon realizing she's already awake and alert, even if she hadn't gotten out of bed yet. 

Notice earthworms (red wigglers) beginning to escape from the strainer. Hastily wash red wigglers off under the tap and dump wet earthworms into the middle of the turtle pool, in the enclosure. 

Quickly but carefully extract box turtle from under her hide, brushing off dirt substrate stuck to her. Turn on sink faucet, adjust temperature of running water. Holding juvenile boxie with both hands, give turtle a super quick shower under the sink faucet.

Breathe sigh of relief upon noticing the earthworms are still in the turtle pool and haven't managed to escape yet.

Set boxie down in the turtle pool, facing the mass of earthworms. Snag boxie when she makes a break for the other side, turn turtle around to face earthworms again, make sure turtle sees earthworms this time, before releasing turtle in pool. 

Step away from the enclosure and turn off the overhead ambient bathroom lights. Sneak closer after a few seconds and snap a couple pictures with phone.




Breathe sigh of relief that juvenile box turtle likes what's on the menu for breakfast!


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.



Poor dog. And poor you  Sending healing vibes over The Atlantic


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What, with Brexit? Not THAT exciting of a trip... [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]



If you’re coming to the UK then come now. God only knows what will happen on March 29th... in fact I don’t think even he knows  Our politicians certainly don’t. It’s a complete farce.

Sorry Yvonne, but we are in something of a pickle (understatement) thanks to our politicians in the UK.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Made sure the juvenile box turtle got breakfast this morning. And by that, I mean...
> 
> Picked up and dumped out the shallow turtle pool (large plant saucer) in Junior's enclosure. Wiped it out, set it to the side.
> 
> Grabbed long metal tongs with curved ends and extracted several earthworms from under where the pool is usually. Put them into a mesh strainer (conveniently nests in a plastic bowl), set aside on bathroom counter.
> 
> Place turtle pool back in enclosure, fill with water, making sure the large plastic saucer is level so the water doesn't run over the far side of it.
> 
> Locate juvenile box turtle. Be thankful she was easy to find. Be even more thankful upon realizing she's already awake and alert, even if she hadn't gotten out of bed yet.
> 
> Notice earthworms (red wigglers) beginning to escape from the strainer. Hastily wash red wigglers off under the tap and dump wet earthworms into the middle of the turtle pool, in the enclosure.
> 
> Quickly but carefully extract box turtle from under her hide, brushing off dirt substrate stuck to her. Turn on sink faucet, adjust temperature of running water. Holding juvenile boxie with both hands, give turtle a super quick shower under the sink faucet.
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief upon noticing the earthworms are still in the turtle pool and haven't managed to escape yet.
> 
> Set boxie down in the turtle pool, facing the mass of earthworms. Snag boxie when she makes a break for the other side, turn turtle around to face earthworms again, make sure turtle sees earthworms this time, before releasing turtle in pool.
> 
> Step away from the enclosure and turn off the overhead ambient bathroom lights. Sneak closer after a few seconds and snap a couple pictures with phone.
> 
> View attachment 267180
> 
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief that juvenile box turtle likes what's on the menu for breakfast!



What a palaver! Well done though


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. It was a more testing morning than expected. Let’s just say that the behaviour of some youngsters is explained when you meet those who parent them  Both exasperating and very sad simultaneously.

Both the Assistant Principal and I felt like we needed a stiff drink by the end of it. I bought chocolate on the way home!


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.



Sending you good vibes!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Sorting, washing, cleaning and packing. Food n drinks acquired. GPS programmed. Kayak and paddles piled up. One hotel booked for Thursday night, need to locate a spot for Friday. Saturday we meet at an airport for the adventure to properly start.



Have you told us where?

I’m guessing the Carolina’s?


----------



## Momof4

One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It was a more testing morning than expected. Let’s just say that the behaviour of some youngsters is explained when you meet those who parent them  Both exasperating and very sad simultaneously.
> 
> Both the Assistant Principal and I felt like we needed a stiff drink by the end of it. I bought chocolate on the way home!



It’s so sad. It’s hard, you can only hope the best for them as they turn into adults.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure he was special to you and your family, and I know you'll miss him.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Have you told us where?
> 
> I’m guessing the Carolina’s?


Well, @Maro2Bear hasn't said in so many words, exactly... Perhaps he sort of deflected it when a guess or two got close?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed good to see you and Suki.
> She is such a daddy's girl isn't she?


Yes she is


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Hello, you two gorgeous things! How are you?


Fine
You mean Suki is SO CUTE that it makes me bearable?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Hi Ed and Suki!
> 
> Nice of you both to pop in


She sleeps all day and wants to play in the evening


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Hello Suki and I. How are ya'll doin?


Good enough.
Just the usual issues. So nothing to complain about.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.


So sorry. It’s so hard to lose a pet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Have you told us where?
> 
> I’m guessing the Carolina’s?



The bow of my kayak will be heading south, southwest. But, we arent using SW airlines...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.



Sorry to hear. So sad...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It was a more testing morning than expected. Let’s just say that the behaviour of some youngsters is explained when you meet those who parent them  Both exasperating and very sad simultaneously.
> 
> Both the Assistant Principal and I felt like we needed a stiff drink by the end of it. I bought chocolate on the way home!


Gosh. Don't get me started on kids' issues that are parent-caused (or encouraged). Hope your chocolate was filled with rum. And that your well-trained glares will revisit the parent in their nightmares!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.


Sorry to hear, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine
> You mean Suki is SO CUTE that it makes me bearable?


Wait, were you in the picture?  Are you still working part-time? Is the retirement any more pleasant now?


----------



## Maro2Bear

We have DAFFODILS blooming in our garden. SPRING is here, but I’m motoring on South tomorrow! Sure....a trip to sun sand and surf and SPRING arrives.

Boat up. Drinks in. Food in. Clothes packed. A few odds n ends and I’m ready to roll.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The bow of my kayak will be heading south, southwest. But, we arent using SW airlines...


There's Virginia (and the Western part of it that confuses me a lot), but I'd probably go for KFC if I were you...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> We have DAFFODILS blooming in our garden. SPRING is here, but I’m motoring on South tomorrow! Sure....a trip to sun sand and surf and SPRING arrives.
> 
> Boat up. Drinks in. Food in. Clothes packed. A few odds n ends and I’m ready to roll.


Looking forward to the postcards  _Roll, roll, roll your boat_??


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lots of people travelling from the CDR.
> Was it something I said?


Lol. Maybe it was something I said?


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.


Oh shame. Good luck. I hope the vet is able to make him better.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Made sure the juvenile box turtle got breakfast this morning. And by that, I mean...
> 
> Picked up and dumped out the shallow turtle pool (large plant saucer) in Junior's enclosure. Wiped it out, set it to the side.
> 
> Grabbed long metal tongs with curved ends and extracted several earthworms from under where the pool is usually. Put them into a mesh strainer (conveniently nests in a plastic bowl), set aside on bathroom counter.
> 
> Place turtle pool back in enclosure, fill with water, making sure the large plastic saucer is level so the water doesn't run over the far side of it.
> 
> Locate juvenile box turtle. Be thankful she was easy to find. Be even more thankful upon realizing she's already awake and alert, even if she hadn't gotten out of bed yet.
> 
> Notice earthworms (red wigglers) beginning to escape from the strainer. Hastily wash red wigglers off under the tap and dump wet earthworms into the middle of the turtle pool, in the enclosure.
> 
> Quickly but carefully extract box turtle from under her hide, brushing off dirt substrate stuck to her. Turn on sink faucet, adjust temperature of running water. Holding juvenile boxie with both hands, give turtle a super quick shower under the sink faucet.
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief upon noticing the earthworms are still in the turtle pool and haven't managed to escape yet.
> 
> Set boxie down in the turtle pool, facing the mass of earthworms. Snag boxie when she makes a break for the other side, turn turtle around to face earthworms again, make sure turtle sees earthworms this time, before releasing turtle in pool.
> 
> Step away from the enclosure and turn off the overhead ambient bathroom lights. Sneak closer after a few seconds and snap a couple pictures with phone.
> 
> View attachment 267180
> 
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief that juvenile box turtle likes what's on the menu for breakfast!


Yay clever Turtle, knows what's good for it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It was a more testing morning than expected. Let’s just say that the behaviour of some youngsters is explained when you meet those who parent them  Both exasperating and very sad simultaneously.
> 
> Both the Assistant Principal and I felt like we needed a stiff drink by the end of it. I bought chocolate on the way home!


Chocolate always works.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Have you told us where?
> 
> I’m guessing the Carolina’s?


Wait, he is coming to visit me?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.


I am so sorry. Poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good enough.
> Just the usual issues. So nothing to complain about.


We always say over here, that we are not allowed to complain. And even if we did, it won't change anything. 

Are you now enjoying your retirement?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Yay clever Turtle, knows what's good for it.


My boxie hissed at me before she realized I'd picked her up to give her a shower... She probably doesn't care for shower under the sink faucet, but a shower for her usually means there's about to be food available. The wriggly kind.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looking forward to the postcards  _Roll, roll, roll your boat_??


Gently down the stream. Merrily, merrily life is but a dream.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My boxie hissed at me before she realized I'd picked her up to give her a shower... She probably doesn't care for shower under the sink faucet, but a shower for her usually means there's about to be food available. The wriggly kind.


Whahaha. I would love to see that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed good to see you and Suki.
> She is such a daddy's girl isn't she?


Sh-h. . . Don't tell Ed, but I almost asked why he had that rat on his shulder!


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.


It's always worrisome to put an older dog under anesthesia. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.


Seems like that's a pretty long life for a guinea pig no? Even so, it's sad to lose them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> The bow of my kayak will be heading south, southwest. But, we arent using SW airlines...


Has someone already guessed Florida?


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Ray--Opo said:


> Wifey trying to get me up.
> View attachment 267106



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Lola likes room service too even though he's not out in the rain!
> He's just a lazy Leopard.



Kindred spirits [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.



So sorry 

Big electronic hugs xx


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, got my staples out today. White blood cells are falling so I have 2 more days of antibiotics. Cant wait to get off of them. They make me feel drained all the time. If everything goes good I should be back on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Kids!


Yes I have to have my entertainment. Razberri gets a birthday coupon every year from pet supply. So for 5 bucks (less then a movie), I'll get another year's entertainment. This year it'll be the old and the new hideout. I can't wait.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> That being said, when I lived in the UK, I learned to drink most beverages WITHOUT ice. It got tiresome asking for ice and being given a measly two or three ice cubes in response.


Yea that sucks. If you do ice in a drink the glass has to be full of ice first. I hate a watered down drink that isn't icy cold. You might as well have had warm full proof...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Actually those were the wrong lyrics....its spitting out pieces of your broken luck.
> When I got my first car I installed a 8 track player and Aqualung was the first 8 track I played.


I always enjoyed that group. I'll have to take a listen. Good music is still good.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.


Sorry about your little guinea pig.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Wisconsin?? I think people are super-nice there.
> 
> Once (upon a time), a lot of snow fell in mid-Missouri (when I was a grad student there) and the city came to a standstill. Two of my friends and I had just run out of food, and being Russian, we wouldn't let a little bit of snow stop us.
> 
> We had no car, so we went a few kilometers on foot to the nearest supermarket, trudging in some places through snowdrifts. Of course, we made it there successfully. We shopped like crazy just not to repeat the journey again anytime soon. Our carts full, we paid up, and called a taxi, because the buses didn't run.
> 
> And guess what? Taxis didn't work either! ??! "There's ice on the roads..."
> 
> We were stranded. There was no way we could climb over the snowbanks with multiple, heavy shopping bags...
> 
> Fortunately, two older ladies noticed our confusion and gave us a ride back. They were from Wisconsin, and said they knew what a disaster snow could be sometimes.


That's soo nice and soo cool. Someone sent you a real taxi...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> We always say over here, that we are not allowed to complain. And even if we did, it won't change anything.
> 
> Are you now enjoying your retirement?


It's not as enjoyable as I thought.
I miss some of the human interaction.
Not with every human though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Wait, were you in the picture?  Are you still working part-time? Is the retirement any more pleasant now?


I'm working about 15 hours a week.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Made sure the juvenile box turtle got breakfast this morning. And by that, I mean...
> 
> Picked up and dumped out the shallow turtle pool (large plant saucer) in Junior's enclosure. Wiped it out, set it to the side.
> 
> Grabbed long metal tongs with curved ends and extracted several earthworms from under where the pool is usually. Put them into a mesh strainer (conveniently nests in a plastic bowl), set aside on bathroom counter.
> 
> Place turtle pool back in enclosure, fill with water, making sure the large plastic saucer is level so the water doesn't run over the far side of it.
> 
> Locate juvenile box turtle. Be thankful she was easy to find. Be even more thankful upon realizing she's already awake and alert, even if she hadn't gotten out of bed yet.
> 
> Notice earthworms (red wigglers) beginning to escape from the strainer. Hastily wash red wigglers off under the tap and dump wet earthworms into the middle of the turtle pool, in the enclosure.
> 
> Quickly but carefully extract box turtle from under her hide, brushing off dirt substrate stuck to her. Turn on sink faucet, adjust temperature of running water. Holding juvenile boxie with both hands, give turtle a super quick shower under the sink faucet.
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief upon noticing the earthworms are still in the turtle pool and haven't managed to escape yet.
> 
> Set boxie down in the turtle pool, facing the mass of earthworms. Snag boxie when she makes a break for the other side, turn turtle around to face earthworms again, make sure turtle sees earthworms this time, before releasing turtle in pool.
> 
> Step away from the enclosure and turn off the overhead ambient bathroom lights. Sneak closer after a few seconds and snap a couple pictures with phone.
> 
> View attachment 267180
> 
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief that juvenile box turtle likes what's on the menu for breakfast!


For a little one he certainly keeps you busy!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, got my staples out today. White blood cells are falling so I have 2 more days of antibiotics. Cant wait to get off of them. They make me feel drained all the time. If everything goes good I should be back on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


Hope those white blood cells start to climb again, and keep you on track for your prosthetic. 
It could be your body fighting the infection making you tired - inside you is a battle ground at the moment !! 
I'm cheering the good guys on!
Hope you feel better soon Ray.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> There's Virginia (and the Western part of it that confuses me a lot), but I'd probably go for KFC if I were you...


That's a lot of preparation to go for a bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken!
(But I hope Mark is careful crossing any roads near it!)


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.


Yea the cyst is better removed. I've had some myself. Once they are removed, they can't fill up again. Maybe the kids will have to lay around on the floor with him for some quiet time to help him heal.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Made sure the juvenile box turtle got breakfast this morning. And by that, I mean...
> 
> Picked up and dumped out the shallow turtle pool (large plant saucer) in Junior's enclosure. Wiped it out, set it to the side.
> 
> Grabbed long metal tongs with curved ends and extracted several earthworms from under where the pool is usually. Put them into a mesh strainer (conveniently nests in a plastic bowl), set aside on bathroom counter.
> 
> Place turtle pool back in enclosure, fill with water, making sure the large plastic saucer is level so the water doesn't run over the far side of it.
> 
> Locate juvenile box turtle. Be thankful she was easy to find. Be even more thankful upon realizing she's already awake and alert, even if she hadn't gotten out of bed yet.
> 
> Notice earthworms (red wigglers) beginning to escape from the strainer. Hastily wash red wigglers off under the tap and dump wet earthworms into the middle of the turtle pool, in the enclosure.
> 
> Quickly but carefully extract box turtle from under her hide, brushing off dirt substrate stuck to her. Turn on sink faucet, adjust temperature of running water. Holding juvenile boxie with both hands, give turtle a super quick shower under the sink faucet.
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief upon noticing the earthworms are still in the turtle pool and haven't managed to escape yet.
> 
> Set boxie down in the turtle pool, facing the mass of earthworms. Snag boxie when she makes a break for the other side, turn turtle around to face earthworms again, make sure turtle sees earthworms this time, before releasing turtle in pool.
> 
> Step away from the enclosure and turn off the overhead ambient bathroom lights. Sneak closer after a few seconds and snap a couple pictures with phone.
> 
> View attachment 267180
> 
> 
> Breathe sigh of relief that juvenile box turtle likes what's on the menu for breakfast!


I will be trying your method soon. Bunny poo grows lots of earthworms.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for bed again - the day has gone quite quickly.
The weather calmed down this evening but the next wave of rain and strong wind is on it's way
So take care and see you tomorrow.
Night night.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> My boxie hissed at me before she realized I'd picked her up to give her a shower... She probably doesn't care for shower under the sink faucet, but a shower for her usually means there's about to be food available. The wriggly kind.


That's so interesting. I've not heard a hiss yet. I've heard mine chirping but not that yet.


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t sold our house yet but we have a showing this morning and the people that looked last Friday, want to come again this Friday. That’s good news. It’s a bit of a crazy week with the showings and our 10.5 yo Great Dane is having major surgery to remove a very large cyst or tumor (pretty sure it’s a cyst) from his hip. We had made the decision not to put him through the surgery because the incision will be a foot long. The vet did a tiny incision and drained it but then a month later the incision site busted open and it is leaking . He can’t go on like that and my sanity can’t either. He is still such an active old “man.” He still chases his tail and runs around the yard trying to catch “his” kids. The vet said his heart and lungs look great so he is confident he will do fine. We are all pretty scared though.



Oh wow! I’ll be praying for him and your sanity!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23] [emoji85]
> It’s just that the wind changed to West Wind, I think. [emoji167][emoji147][emoji162]



Seems like the winds in here are getting to be a bit tricky..... among other things [emoji90]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, got my staples out today. White blood cells are falling so I have 2 more days of antibiotics. Cant wait to get off of them. They make me feel drained all the time. If everything goes good I should be back on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


Hoping and praying for you. I don't do well with antibiotics either. The 2 major ones I'm allergic to. The only one I can really take is a z pack. It works good after your bathroom isn't your bedroom.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> One of our guinea pigs died yesterday. We got him from a rescue 4.5yrs ago and he was just a little peanut.



Oh No! I’m so sorry Kathy. Was it just time?Hope the kids are not taking it to hard! Also, how’s the fish?


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fine
> You mean Suki is SO CUTE that it makes me bearable?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Mama told me there’s be days like that [emoji445]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lol. Maybe it was something I said?



Or me maybe???


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm working about 15 hours a week.


I might like to find something like that or less. Maybe... I am enjoying my critters.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, got my staples out today. White blood cells are falling so I have 2 more days of antibiotics. Cant wait to get off of them. They make me feel drained all the time. If everything goes good I should be back on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.



Well you know we are all praying for you. Do you have other conditions that weaken your immune system? I know your so ready to get your mobility back. Sending out good vibes and warm e-hugs!


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not as enjoyable as I thought.
> I miss some of the human interaction.
> Not with every human though.


You'll get used to it. Go shopping. Interact with someone that you think is interesting. I've met young people that are so cute and funny. I've talked with people I knew in my former job because it was very in the public. Then I go home and have the time(I never had before)to help my animals in a better way. Sorry. I'll stop preaching. I did work 12 hours a week for about 1 year.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's so interesting. I've not heard a hiss yet. I've heard mine chirping but not that yet.


It's the boxie "hiss" when they suddenly pull into their shell and expel the air in their lungs to fit all the turtle parts inside.  It wouldn't surprise me if that hiss sound from a baby box turtle meant their hinge was functional, at least partially.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I will be trying your method soon. Bunny poo grows lots of earthworms.


My boxie definitely prefers earthworms from under her turtle pool, vs. right out of a store bought container. I like to think that rinsing them off makes them taste better to her. It cleans off the debris and may also wash off any defensive secretions designed to make the red wigglers unpalatable.

Red wigglers survive submerged for a few hours, longer if parts of the earthworm surface for air. Junior prefers eating her earthworms in the water.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The part I left out earlier was that I added leftover greens (from salad mixes well past their use by dates) under the turtle pool to feed the earthworms. Occasionally I sprinkle calcium and vitamin supplements under there, too. If the reptiles in the house won't eat commercial diet pellets, I sometimes up the burn rate by sprinkling that type of pellet under the turtle pool, alternating with all the other stuff.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, got my staples out today. White blood cells are falling so I have 2 more days of antibiotics. Cant wait to get off of them. They make me feel drained all the time. If everything goes good I should be back on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


Something to look forward to. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not as enjoyable as I thought.
> I miss some of the human interaction.
> Not with every human though.


Lol. Yes there are a few humans I would definitely not miss. Have you found yourself a hobby yet ( besides Suki)?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for bed again - the day has gone quite quickly.
> The weather calmed down this evening but the next wave of rain and strong wind is on it's way
> So take care and see you tomorrow.
> Night night.


Night night Lyn. Sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Seems like the winds in here are getting to be a bit tricky..... among other things [emoji90]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Or me maybe???


Ok ok. Maybe it was something all of us said?


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday everyone. I hope it is a good one. Today is windy again and the sun is out. [emoji24] 

But it is amazing the difference a few days of rain makes. The grass is starting to look green again. 1st pic today and 2nd pic a couple of months back.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday everyone. I hope it is a good one. Today is windy again and the sun is out. [emoji24]
> 
> But it is amazing the difference a few days of rain makes. The grass is starting to look green again. 1st pic today and 2nd pic a couple of months back.
> View attachment 267250
> View attachment 267251



Good morning Carol! Even through the rain, you can see that the creepy tree is all filled out... nice view! I noticed that next Wednesday is out first official day of spring here are you still egg-watching?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Sh-h. . . Don't tell Ed, but I almost asked why he had that rat on his shulder!



[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not as enjoyable as I thought.
> I miss some of the human interaction.
> Not with every human though.



You could interact with us anytime you want! Oh, wait, you said “human”....


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You could interact with us anytime you want! Oh, wait, you said “human”....



[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Or me maybe???



Reminds me... [emoji33][emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. 

Just leaving to see my physio/osteopath. Then there’s yoga (assuming I am in a fit state) followed by coffee with the ... uh... “girls” from yoga afterwards.

Busy morning! Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ok ok. Maybe it was something all of us said?



No worries...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday everyone. I hope it is a good one. Today is windy again and the sun is out. [emoji24]
> 
> But it is amazing the difference a few days of rain makes. The grass is starting to look green again. 1st pic today and 2nd pic a couple of months back.
> View attachment 267250
> View attachment 267251



Today is very pretty!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> Just leaving to see my physio/osteopath. Then there’s yoga (assuming I am in a fit state) followed by coffee with the ... uh... “girls” from yoga afterwards.
> 
> Busy morning! Not see you later



Enjoy your day, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 

I’ve had the remains of daughter’s breakfast and husband’s coffee. How glamorous. [emoji85] Time to check if I have any work sent to me for today. 

The weekend is just around the corner! [emoji33][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's a lot of preparation to go for a bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken!



I mean, we know he’s going to Arkansas. 

I’m gradually moving southwest down the map you’ve so helpfully posted[emoji85]. 



Lyn W said:


> (But I hope Mark is careful crossing any roads near it!)



(I really hope he won’t get to the other side anytime soon! [emoji33])


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Reminds me... [emoji33][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 267252



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> I’ve had the remains of daughter’s breakfast and husband’s coffee. How glamorous. [emoji85] Time to check if I have any work sent to me for today.
> 
> The weekend is just around the corner! [emoji33][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 267254


Yes!!!   

Have a great day, Heather!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, got my staples out today. White blood cells are falling so I have 2 more days of antibiotics. Cant wait to get off of them. They make me feel drained all the time. If everything goes good I should be back on my prosthetic leg by the end of the month.


Well, everything IS going to go good!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not as enjoyable as I thought.
> I miss some of the human interaction.
> Not with every human though.


Yeah, I'm not a people person. I went back to the same job after retirement (as a contractor) but only for the money. I couldn't wait for the contract to be up so I could get back to retirement. I don't miss work or the people AT ALL!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

I’m back. My physio/osteopath said the magic words “Do you hurt there?” and then poked me somewhere that definitely hurt a lot, but I wasn’t aware that hurt before that point!

It turns out that 3 weeks unable to move off the sofa while coughing my guts up hasn’t done my back any good at all. Just as well I went now before I ended up in agony again. I am booked back in for next week. 

The weather has taken a turn for the better, probably temporary, and the sun is out so I shall go and refill the bird feeders while I can do so without downing or being blown off my feet!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Lol. Yes there are a few humans I would definitely not miss. Have you found yourself a hobby yet ( besides Suki)?


My old project Toyota and my motorcycles


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I'm not a people person. I went back to the same job after retirement (as a contractor) but only for the money. I couldn't wait for the contract to be up so I could get back to retirement. I don't miss work or the people AT ALL!!!!


Funny because this December I'll have an opportunity to go back as an area manager.
I'm thinking about working 10 more years.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny because this December I'll have an opportunity to go back as an area manager.
> I'm thinking about working 10 more years.


Go for it, Ed! Since you liked the work and the people, 10 more years is a piece of cake!


----------



## Momof4

We have some progress on the trees being cut down. 
My hope is that I don’t have to take down the tortoise pen before the container is removed. 
That would be a huge pain in the butt!

Before



During


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Go for it, Ed! Since you liked the work and the people, 10 more years is a piece of cake!


I'm about 50/50 on that one.
I'm waiting to see if my back issues can be resolved first.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> We have some progress on the trees being cut down.
> My hope is that I don’t have to take down the tortoise pen before the container is removed.
> That would be a huge pain in the butt!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 267266
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 267267


That's a nice sized area


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's a nice sized area



Thanks. We are on two acres and trying to grade most of the back flat for new tortoise area where the container is and a garage where the tortoises are now.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm about 50/50 on that one.
> I'm waiting to see if my back issues can be resolved first.



How’s your heart doing?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hope those white blood cells start to climb again, and keep you on track for your prosthetic.
> It could be your body fighting the infection making you tired - inside you is a battle ground at the moment !!
> I'm cheering the good guys on!
> Hope you feel better soon Ray.


Thanks Lyn,


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well you know we are all praying for you. Do you have other conditions that weaken your immune system? I know your so ready to get your mobility back. Sending out good vibes and warm e-hugs!


Thanks Ellie May. Not sure if diabetes would make things harder to heal..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> How’s your heart doing?


Much better thanks.
I'm avoiding phenylalanine and a lot of caffeine and the tachycardia has not been an issue.
The two ablations also helped. All of that seems to have settled down. Even when there is an onset, it isn't as bad as it used to be.
My biggest issue now is my back.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Much better thanks.
> I'm avoiding phenylalanine and a lot of caffeine and the tachycardia has not been an issue.
> The two ablations also helped. All of that seems to have settled down. Even when there is an onset, it isn't as bad as it used to be.
> My biggest issue now is my back.



Glad to hear but sorry about your back.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I mean, we know he’s going to Arkansas.
> 
> I’m gradually moving southwest down the map you’ve so helpfully posted[emoji85].
> 
> 
> 
> (I really hope he won’t get to the other side anytime soon! [emoji33])



Close. But not that far south/west. Departed 0500 and checked into a Red Inn at 1345. 

Clue: i did pass by “Pedros South of the Border” a long time ago.

Some factoids to share:

- more dead Racoons on the road than I could count :-(
- plenty of opossums, squirrels and other road squished varmints
- watched an Eagle (yes a Bald Eagle) swoop in and grab a large road kill and fly off (in between car travel). You can tell its done this before
- fruit trees are blooming! From ornamental pear to red bud , gorgeous
- grass - green as can be
- temps - HOT - close to 75
- Palm Trees - yep - popping up like weeds, but i think the ones i have seen so far are planted.

Yes....on my way south to _______.


----------



## TriciaStringer

I wanted to give an update on Sheldon our Great Dane. The surgery went well. It took an hour and a half LONGER than expected. Doctor thinks he got it all. He has some drains left in to be removed next week and stitches removed in two weeks. He is awake and just chilling in the back with the staff. He has crate anxiety so they won’t crate him. We are picking him up today.
You can see the cyst in the picture and I included a pic without the cyst.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We have some progress on the trees being cut down.
> My hope is that I don’t have to take down the tortoise pen before the container is removed.
> That would be a huge pain in the butt!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 267266
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 267267


Oh man. . . I love trees and the shade they provide. Why do they have to go?


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> I wanted to give an update on Sheldon our Great Dane. The surgery went well. It took an hour and a half LONGER than expected. Doctor thinks he got it all. He has some drains left in to be removed next week and stitches removed in two weeks. He is awake and just chilling in the back with the staff. He has crate anxiety so they won’t crate him. We are picking him up today.
> You can see the cyst in the picture and I included a pic without the cyst.
> 
> View attachment 267278
> View attachment 267279


Aw, what a nice bed for that big doggie!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I love trees and the shade they provide. Why do they have to go?



Send me a few (even 1) one foot logs. I can turn a wooden bowl for you from your own tree!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> My boxie definitely prefers earthworms from under her turtle pool, vs. right out of a store bought container. I like to think that rinsing them off makes them taste better to her. It cleans off the debris and may also wash off any defensive secretions designed to make the red wigglers unpalatable.
> 
> Red wigglers survive submerged for a few hours, longer if parts of the earthworm surface for air. Junior prefers eating her earthworms in the water.


I like the idea because they don't need dirt plugging up their little belly. I've never seen my little girl boxie hiss and pull her head in like that. My tortoise does even though he's used to me. Once he knows it's me he's begging not doing the hissy fit. He will let anyone give him a shell rub.. Could it be because she's older? Or used to people? She is still timid and I don't bother her if she's wanting to eat. She doesn't do the hiss and hide. She chirps when she eats.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, what a nice bed for that big doggie!


Husband made it for me to fit a baby bed mattress. He has torn up so many dog beds. This was the solution. Also, baby bed mattresses can usually be found free from friends that are done having kids. I even had a couple in my attic at the time.


----------



## Cathie G

I have gotten invaded by outer space or something. Everytime I try to read or post there's ads on your forum. I don't know what happened. I'm taking my phone to my service and have it looked at tomorrow. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> Much better thanks.
> I'm avoiding phenylalanine and a lot of caffeine and the tachycardia has not been an issue.
> The two ablations also helped. All of that seems to have settled down. Even when there is an onset, it isn't as bad as it used to be.
> My biggest issue now is my back.


I have had 2 surgeries on my lower back. I just went thru injections in the L4, L5, S1 area. They have made things tolerable. I didn't want anymore surgery's. I have had enough.


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> I wanted to give an update on Sheldon our Great Dane. The surgery went well. It took an hour and a half LONGER than expected. Doctor thinks he got it all. He has some drains left in to be removed next week and stitches removed in two weeks. He is awake and just chilling in the back with the staff. He has crate anxiety so they won’t crate him. We are picking him up today.
> You can see the cyst in the picture and I included a pic without the cyst.
> 
> View attachment 267278
> View attachment 267279



He is a beautiful dog!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> I have had 2 surgeries on my lower back. I just went thru injections in the L4, L5, S1 area. They have made things tolerable. I didn't want anymore surgery's. I have had enough.



Join the club 

I I had two surgeries L3/L4. The scarring is what causes me to move unnaturally and gets me into other problems with my back on a regular basis. There are so many of us with back problems in the CDR


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> Join the club
> 
> I I had two surgeries L3/L4. The scarring is what causes me to move unnaturally and gets me into other problems with my back on a regular basis. There are so many of us with back problems in the CDR


I foresee it coming every time I pick up my largest sulcata.


----------



## JoesMum

Well, we have packed our suitcase and assembled the things we need:
Map book, binoculars, smart clothes, sun cream, rain coat (typical Brits  ), walking boots, satnav, bat detector, passports, Euros...

All prepared to start our adventure tomorrow morning


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Have a great day, Heather!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I like the idea because they don't need dirt plugging up their little belly. I've never seen my little girl boxie hiss and pull her head in like that. My tortoise does even though he's used to me. Once he knows it's me he's begging not doing the hissy fit. He will let anyone give him a shell rub.. Could it be because she's older? Or used to people? She is still timid and I don't bother her if she's wanting to eat. She doesn't do the hiss and hide. She chirps when she eats.


Sometimes Junior does the head tuck and hiss, sometimes she doesn't. She was okay when she realized it was me. I think she may have pulled into her shell suddenly because of the angle of my hands, or the shadows, when I moved to get her from her enclosure. I was trying to get all of that done quickly, so she may have felt some of it was too abrupt (maybe).


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday [emoji851]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Also, hope daughter gets to shed her cute Kermit costume and leave the badger monitoring to someone else. Maybe she will get a more favorable assignment soon and we will reap the benefits of pictures [emoji6]



The pictures haven’t been so cute this week. An example


She has been bait marking badgers. They mix coloured pellets with peanut butter (unsalted) which it seems no mammal can resist. The bait is left outside a badger sett, the bait is eaten and, sooner or later, the badgers poop.

She goes looking for the poop and they can tell where badgers have been by where they find the poop.

And her trying to convince us that is an enjoyable task subject to the weather [emoji23]


> It’s very exciting look!
> A purple pellet!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I have gotten invaded by outer space or something. Everytime I try to read or post there's ads on your forum. I don't know what happened. I'm taking my phone to my service and have it looked at tomorrow. See you tomorrow.


I don't think it's your service or your phone. I am not supposed to get ads being "special" as I am. . . well, because I'm a contributor and a moderator, and I've been getting lots of pop up ads today too. I'm going to email Josh and see what gives.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sometimes Junior does the head tuck and hiss, sometimes she doesn't. She was okay when she realized it was me. I think she may have pulled into her shell suddenly because of the angle of my hands, or the shadows, when I moved to get her from her enclosure. I was trying to get all of that done quickly, so she may have felt some of it was too abrupt (maybe).


Yes. I really didn't want a box turtle. I got my tortoise. I chose him because I could take care of him. That doesn't mean I don't love her. She's so cute and sweet. My grandson rescued her from previous owners that were trying to release her into the wild after being bought from a pet shop. I ended up with her. I need all the insight I can get to help her have a happy healthy life.


----------



## Yvonne G

Josh says they're trying a new ad company. It should get sorted out soon.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Close. But not that far south/west. Departed 0500 and checked into a Red Inn at 1345.
> 
> Clue: i did pass by “Pedros South of the Border” a long time ago.
> 
> Some factoids to share:
> 
> - more dead Racoons on the road than I could count :-(
> - plenty of opossums, squirrels and other road squished varmints
> - watched an Eagle (yes a Bald Eagle) swoop in and grab a large road kill and fly off (in between car travel). You can tell its done this before
> - fruit trees are blooming! From ornamental pear to red bud , gorgeous
> - grass - green as can be
> - temps - HOT - close to 75
> - Palm Trees - yep - popping up like weeds, but i think the ones i have seen so far are planted.
> 
> Yes....on my way south to _______.



The Keys?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ray--Opo said:


> I have had 2 surgeries on my lower back. I just went thru injections in the L4, L5, S1 area. They have made things tolerable. I didn't want anymore surgery's. I have had enough.


My back doctor is still farting around with different injections of different things.
He hasn't decided on surgery yet. But it seems to me that that will be the obvious conclusion.
The heart has been a few arthroscopic procedures. No actual traditional surgery.....prying open the ribcage stuff.
I have been forunate.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Close. But not that far south/west. Departed 0500 and checked into a Red Inn at 1345.
> 
> Clue: i did pass by “Pedros South of the Border” a long time ago.
> 
> Some factoids to share:
> 
> - more dead Racoons on the road than I could count :-(
> - plenty of opossums, squirrels and other road squished varmints
> - watched an Eagle (yes a Bald Eagle) swoop in and grab a large road kill and fly off (in between car travel). You can tell its done this before
> - fruit trees are blooming! From ornamental pear to red bud , gorgeous
> - grass - green as can be
> - temps - HOT - close to 75
> - Palm Trees - yep - popping up like weeds, but i think the ones i have seen so far are planted.
> 
> Yes....on my way south to _______.



Wait!! Virginia?


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> My back doctor is still farting around with different injections of different things.
> He hasn't decided on surgery yet. But it seems to me that that will be the obvious conclusion.
> The heart has been a few arthroscopic procedures. No actual traditional surgery.....prying open the ribcage stuff.
> I have been forunate.


Remember I told you my son had his back fused? Well it's been a year or more and he's still experiencing difficulties with it. Not nearly as bad as before the fusing, but in cold weather the metal is cold and causes discomfort. He can't bend. Sitting for a long time is uncomfortable. So pray neither of you has to go that route.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Remember I told you my son had his back fused? Well it's been a year or more and he's still experiencing difficulties with it. Not nearly as bad as before the fusing, but in cold weather the metal is cold and causes discomfort. He can't bend. Sitting for a long time is uncomfortable. So pray neither of you has to go that route.



My best friend’s daughter has just had rods put in her spine for scoliosis. She has been warned about the cold.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> I wanted to give an update on Sheldon our Great Dane. The surgery went well. It took an hour and a half LONGER than expected. Doctor thinks he got it all. He has some drains left in to be removed next week and stitches removed in two weeks. He is awake and just chilling in the back with the staff. He has crate anxiety so they won’t crate him. We are picking him up today.
> You can see the cyst in the picture and I included a pic without the cyst.
> 
> View attachment 267278
> View attachment 267279



So happy everything went well!!
I hope he heals sooner than later.
I just want to hug him!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> My best friend’s daughter has just had rods put in her spine for scoliosis. She has been warned about the cold.


My son had scoliosis and wore a back brace day and night all through high school. A couple years ago (now in his late 50s) he started experiencing back pain that was hard to ignore. The doctor told him his back was bending back to the scoliosis shape and he would need to have it fused.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Well, we have packed our suitcase and assembled the things we need:
> Map book, binoculars, smart clothes, sun cream, rain coat (typical Brits  ), walking boots, satnav, bat detector, passports, Euros...
> 
> All prepared to start our adventure tomorrow morning



Can’t wait for your postcards!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think it's your service or your phone. I am not supposed to get ads being "special" as I am. . . well, because I'm a contributor and a moderator, and I've been getting lots of pop up ads today too. I'm going to email Josh and see what gives.


Yes you are special. I'm going to have my phone looked at anyway. I met a new friend that wants to check out TFO . She doesn't have a tortoise she has a kitty. I did warn her that it actually is a site for tortoises. She was my tech when I called my phone service provider and she still wants to visit. By the time it was over I had to reset my password, met a new friend(Ann), but I still have ads. So it's all good except for the ads begging for money. If I have extra money I will be buying a calendar from this forum.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Momof4 said:


> So happy everything went well!!
> I hope he heals sooner than later.
> I just want to hug him!


Thanks. All six of us were hugging on him this morning. He was probably getting very suspicious of his day activities. Usually not much loving going on at 6:30am around here.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My son had scoliosis and wore a back brace day and night all through high school. A couple years ago (now in his late 50s) he started experiencing back pain that was hard to ignore. The doctor told him his back was bending back to the scoliosis shape and he would need to have it fused.



My friend’s daughter is 22. She had to wait until she stopped growing and decided to postpone until she had graduated from university. She is hoping to be fit enough to go back to study for her Masters degree in the autumn.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The pictures haven’t been so cute this week. An example
> View attachment 267281
> 
> She has been bait marking badgers. They mix coloured pellets with peanut butter (unsalted) which it seems no mammal can resist. The bait is left outside a badger sett, the bait is eaten and, sooner or later, the badgers poop.
> 
> She goes looking for the poop and they can tell where badgers have been by where they find the poop.
> 
> And her trying to convince us that is an enjoyable task subject to the weather [emoji23]


It's royal poopoo.hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My son had scoliosis and wore a back brace day and night all through high school. A couple years ago (now in his late 50s) he started experiencing back pain that was hard to ignore. The doctor told him his back was bending back to the scoliosis shape and he would need to have it fused.


My son's significant other has rods in her back. Both are broken but holding up kind of. I'll be thinking of your son. Sending hopes and prayers.She's putting off surgery too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> It's royal poopoo.hehehe



Oh my! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We have some progress on the trees being cut down.
> My hope is that I don’t have to take down the tortoise pen before the container is removed.
> That would be a huge pain in the butt!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 267266
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 267267



Those two trees really opened up a lot!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May. Not sure if diabetes would make things harder to heal..



Oh wow.. only majorly! I missed somehow that you were diabetic.. I’m sorry Ray! You must be one tough SOG.... Better days ahead!!


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all.
Does anyone else using a laptop have this annoying pop up when they log in. It only started this evening. It takes up half the screen!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> I wanted to give an update on Sheldon our Great Dane. The surgery went well. It took an hour and a half LONGER than expected. Doctor thinks he got it all. He has some drains left in to be removed next week and stitches removed in two weeks. He is awake and just chilling in the back with the staff. He has crate anxiety so they won’t crate him. We are picking him up today.
> You can see the cyst in the picture and I included a pic without the cyst.
> 
> View attachment 267278
> View attachment 267279



He’s so handsome!!! I didn’t realize his surgery was that soon.. But I’m sure glad y’all all over it. I bet he’ll feel much better now. You can saddle him up and head across the sunrise I hope you and him both get some good snuggle time in!! yall deserve it!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . I love trees and the shade they provide. Why do they have to go?



I know it is weird!! We’ll plant new ones. We drive back there and when the garage goes in we still need driving room to turn around because our boat will be parked inside.

The pine had to go because it was leaning towards our neighbors solar farm in their yard.


----------



## Lyn W

If I click on update preferences I get this


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Well, we have packed our suitcase and assembled the things we need:
> Map book, binoculars, smart clothes, sun cream, rain coat (typical Brits  ), walking boots, satnav, bat detector, passports, Euros...
> 
> All prepared to start our adventure tomorrow morning



Safe travels Linda!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I really didn't want a box turtle. I got my tortoise. I chose him because I could take care of him. That doesn't mean I don't love her. She's so cute and sweet. My grandson rescued her from previous owners that were trying to release her into the wild after being bought from a pet shop. I ended up with her. I need all the insight I can get to help her have a happy healthy life.


I think you have just answered my question Yvonne but I am not going to accept in case it's dodgy.
It's blinking annoying though!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> The pictures haven’t been so cute this week. An example
> View attachment 267281
> 
> She has been bait marking badgers. They mix coloured pellets with peanut butter (unsalted) which it seems no mammal can resist. The bait is left outside a badger sett, the bait is eaten and, sooner or later, the badgers poop.
> 
> She goes looking for the poop and they can tell where badgers have been by where they find the poop.
> 
> And her trying to convince us that is an enjoyable task subject to the weather [emoji23]



Ohhh I’m laughing so hard it hurts!!! I don’t envy her that job... guess you gotta take the bad with the good but it’s still a crappy situation!!!


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> I wanted to give an update on Sheldon our Great Dane. The surgery went well. It took an hour and a half LONGER than expected. Doctor thinks he got it all. He has some drains left in to be removed next week and stitches removed in two weeks. He is awake and just chilling in the back with the staff. He has crate anxiety so they won’t crate him. We are picking him up today.
> You can see the cyst in the picture and I included a pic without the cyst.
> 
> View attachment 267278
> View attachment 267279


So glad it went well and he recovers quickly.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Does anyone else using a laptop have this annoying pop up when they log in. It only started this evening. It takes up half the screen!
> View attachment 267296



I use the Chrome browser and have installed the Ad Block addin. It solves most problems with pop ups.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> If I click on update preferences I get this
> View attachment 267300



It’s all down to GDPR compliance. Opt out of everything you can and you’ll be fine


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I have gotten invaded by outer space or something. Everytime I try to read or post there's ads on your forum. I don't know what happened. I'm taking my phone to my service and have it looked at tomorrow. See you tomorrow.


I have half my screen invaded and it won't go unless I accept they put ads on!
I hope Josh can sort this out or I won't be using the forum much for a while.


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> My back doctor is still farting around with different injections of different things.
> He hasn't decided on surgery yet. But it seems to me that that will be the obvious conclusion.
> The heart has been a few arthroscopic procedures. No actual traditional surgery.....prying open the ribcage stuff.
> I have been forunate.


Wow the heart is a little more crucial. I had a heart stent put in about 6 years ago .


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well, we have packed our suitcase and assembled the things we need:
> Map book, binoculars, smart clothes, sun cream, rain coat (typical Brits  ), walking boots, satnav, bat detector, passports, Euros...
> 
> All prepared to start our adventure tomorrow morning


Have a great time Linda - definitely out of the country then!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sometimes Junior does the head tuck and hiss, sometimes she doesn't. She was okay when she realized it was me. I think she may have pulled into her shell suddenly because of the angle of my hands, or the shadows, when I moved to get her from her enclosure. I was trying to get all of that done quickly, so she may have felt some of it was too abrupt (maybe).


There was an interesting article a few years ago about how scientists had discovered that torts had what they called a 'third eye' but I think it was basically a light sensor in the top of their head, which warns them of overhead danger. I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow.. only majorly! I missed somehow that you were diabetic.. I’m sorry Ray! You must be one tough SOG.... Better days ahead!!


I never mentioned the diabetes. I was on a low dosage pill before the accident. But in the hospital during my accident since I was in a coma. They gave me insulin and now I cant get off the stuff. My diabetes got worse after the accident.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday [emoji851]
> View attachment 267282
> View attachment 267283


You'll have to send that second one to Adam!
The first one made me LOL


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have half my screen invaded and it won't go unless I accept they put ads on!
> I hope Josh can sort this out or I won't be using the forum much for a while.



That’s unlawful in the EU.. even for US websites. 

I have heard some websites are denying access to Europeans rather than comply 

Can you install chrome and put the Ad-block Addin on? It’s not difficult. I can’t test on my PC until next week.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The pictures haven’t been so cute this week. An example
> View attachment 267281
> 
> She has been bait marking badgers. They mix coloured pellets with peanut butter (unsalted) which it seems no mammal can resist. The bait is left outside a badger sett, the bait is eaten and, sooner or later, the badgers poop.
> 
> She goes looking for the poop and they can tell where badgers have been by where they find the poop.
> 
> And her trying to convince us that is an enjoyable task subject to the weather [emoji23]


The people who hunt badgers to kill them use peanuts to lure them out into an open space and then shoot them.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I use the Chrome browser and have installed the Ad Block addin. It solves most problems with pop ups.


I'll try that - thanks Linda.
It only started this evening.


----------



## Lyn W

Right going to see if I can get rid of this pop up
May see you later.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Josh says they're trying a new ad company. It should get sorted out soon.


Ok. I don't care about a few ads if they stay out of my space when I'm trying to converse with people.. If TFO needs ads for extra help, I'm really ok with that. What's going on with my phone is downright annoying. It's making it hard to even type or post anything. My other grandson and I actually watch commercials because they're so funny. We make everyone wait until the commercial is over before all of us watch a utube video.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow.. only majorly! I missed somehow that you were diabetic.. I’m sorry Ray! You must be one tough SOG.... Better days ahead!!


Oh me oh my. Ray must be a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Lyn W

Right done it!
I clicked on the first option and toggled all to 'off' and the pop up disappeared.
Hope that's an end to it!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> There was an interesting article a few years ago about how scientists had discovered that torts had what they called a 'third eye' but I think it was basically a light sensor in the top of their head, which warns them of overhead danger. I'll have to see if I can find it.


I know bearded dragons have one. It's called a parietal eye.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I really didn't want a box turtle. I got my tortoise. I chose him because I could take care of him. That doesn't mean I don't love her. She's so cute and sweet. My grandson rescued her from previous owners that were trying to release her into the wild after being bought from a pet shop. I ended up with her. I need all the insight I can get to help her have a happy healthy life.


What size is your box turtle? Is she a T. carolina subspecies? 

Mine became far more interested in eating red wigglers when I gave her the option to eat them in water. She doesn't HAVE to or NEED to eat in water, but she seems to prefer it. I think she has an easier time of wrangling the earthworm she's trying to eat, if she's in the water. Seems to help mitigate the boxie being smacked in the face by the earthworm that doesn't want to be a meal!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes you are special. I'm going to have my phone looked at anyway. I met a new friend that wants to check out TFO . She doesn't have a tortoise she has a kitty. I did warn her that it actually is a site for tortoises. She was my tech when I called my phone service provider and she still wants to visit. By the time it was over I had to reset my password, met a new friend(Ann), but I still have ads. So it's all good except for the ads begging for money. If I have extra money I will be buying a calendar from this forum.


Some of us speak cat better than we speak turtles and tortoises.  

When I have questions or concerns about our bearded dragon, I tend to pose them here on TFO. I feel that there is much more depth and breadth of expertise on TFO, vs. most anywhere else, on an extremely wide range of animals.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Right going to see if I can get rid of this pop up
> May see you later.


I hope Josh gets this pop up ad thing sorted out soon, so we can get back to talking about more interesting things... like poop!   

It's amazing how much poop can tell you about an animal's health...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Remember I told you my son had his back fused? Well it's been a year or more and he's still experiencing difficulties with it. Not nearly as bad as before the fusing, but in cold weather the metal is cold and causes discomfort. He can't bend. Sitting for a long time is uncomfortable. So pray neither of you has to go that route.


The science behind back surgery seems to be much better than it was in 1986 when I first got injured.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Does anyone else using a laptop have this annoying pop up when they log in. It only started this evening. It takes up half the screen!
> View attachment 267296


Please see my post #135224 on previous page


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I don't care about a few ads if they stay out of my space when I'm trying to converse with people.. If TFO needs ads for extra help, I'm really ok with that. What's going on with my phone is downright annoying. It's making it hard to even type or post anything. My other grandson and I actually watch commercials because they're so funny. We make everyone wait until the commercial is over before all of us watch a utube video.


It's annoying me too. On my computer the screen jumps all over the place while the ads are deciding where they want to go on the page.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> The Keys?



And, my post driving nap is over. Not THAT far south. 

Hint - i could be in Italy or here. But, where is here?


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> And, my post driving nap is over. Not THAT far south.
> 
> Hint - i could be in Italy or here. But, where is here?



Manhattan???


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The weather is horrible here, but we are heading elsewhere shortly so I really don’t mind 

I am glad you got the pop up sorted Lyn. You will find that happening on a lot of websites now. (Local news sites especially... and The Guardian asks me every time I go in!) It is to do with GDPR compliance in the EU. You can accept everything, but I prefer to opt out of everything I am allowed to which only leaves the stuff essential for the website to run.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well, we have packed our suitcase and assembled the things we need:
> Map book, binoculars, smart clothes, sun cream, rain coat (typical Brits  ), walking boots, satnav, bat detector, passports, Euros...
> 
> All prepared to start our adventure tomorrow morning



Spain?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The pictures haven’t been so cute this week. An example
> View attachment 267281
> 
> She has been bait marking badgers. They mix coloured pellets with peanut butter (unsalted) which it seems no mammal can resist. The bait is left outside a badger sett, the bait is eaten and, sooner or later, the badgers poop.
> 
> She goes looking for the poop and they can tell where badgers have been by where they find the poop.
> 
> And her trying to convince us that is an enjoyable task subject to the weather [emoji23]



And she doesn’t think it a crappy job?? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The Keys?



The Airport?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!

We’re having climate strikes here, and apparently at Copenhagen University too. 




I had a lovely coffee morning with the parents from daughter’s school. They’re celebrating, belatedly, the Carnival. Daughter’s environment-friendly costume:


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> We’re having climate strikes here, and apparently at Copenhagen University too.
> 
> View attachment 267329
> 
> 
> I had a lovely coffee morning with the parents from daughter’s school. They’re celebrating, belatedly, the Carnival. Daughter’s environment-friendly costume:
> 
> View attachment 267330


Brilliant costume!
Have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from WWW - Wet and Windy Wales!
Hope you are all having a good day so far!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from WWW - Wet and Windy Wales!
> Hope you are all having a good day so far!


I sense a joke, intricately woven into that greeting!
Hi, Lyn! 

Our cruise operators promised a spectacular sunrise that can be seen off the ship as we arrive at our destination on Monday, but looking at the gray thing that is the sky, and since we're not traveling south, we might just have to take their word for it -- and use our imagination...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Spain?



Nope


----------



## JoesMum

We are just about to board our plane [emoji574]️ 

On y va!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> We’re having climate strikes here, and apparently at Copenhagen University too.
> 
> View attachment 267329
> 
> 
> I had a lovely coffee morning with the parents from daughter’s school. They’re celebrating, belatedly, the Carnival. Daughter’s environment-friendly costume:
> 
> View attachment 267330



Love it!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We are just about to board our plane [emoji574]️
> 
> On y va!


Southern France? (or you would be driving there )


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!!



The strikes?  



Lyn W said:


> Brilliant costume!
> Have fun!



Thank you, Kathy and Lyn!


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> He’s so handsome!!! I didn’t realize his surgery was that soon.. But I’m sure glad y’all all over it. I bet he’ll feel much better now. You can saddle him up and head across the sunrise I hope you and him both get some good snuggle time in!! yall deserve it!


Here is my poor big baby. He finally at 11:00 last night was able to stand up on his own. That was a relief. 
His drains are causing an issue with us trying to sell the house. Thankfully he is wanting to wander around. I will change out his bedding right before we leave. Today we have showings at 12 and 1. One couple is coming for the second time. I wouldn’t be so panicked except that Eric got called out to work and we accidentally both gave Sheldon his pain meds only 3 hours apart instead of 8. I hope he is able to get up and walk for me. We just go to a neighbor’s house during a showing. I also have a 3 and 4 year old to get down the road. I am a bit worried. I’m hoping Eric fixes the plant quickly and gets back home. Stressed!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> Here is my poor big baby. He finally at 11:00 last night was able to stand up on his own. That was a relief.
> His drains are causing an issue with us trying to sell the house. Thankfully he is wanting to wander around. I will change out his bedding right before we leave. Today we have showings at 12 and 1. One couple is coming for the second time. I wouldn’t be so panicked except that Eric got called out to work and we accidentally both gave Sheldon his pain meds only 3 hours apart instead of 8. I hope he is able to get up and walk for me. We just go to a neighbor’s house during a showing. I also have a 3 and 4 year old to get down the road. I am a bit worried. I’m hoping Eric fixes the plant quickly and gets back home. Stressed!!!!!


Wow! Do you think they shaved a big enough area? Good luck on the house showing. This is a nerve wracking experience for you.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> Here is my poor big baby. He finally at 11:00 last night was able to stand up on his own. That was a relief.
> His drains are causing an issue with us trying to sell the house. Thankfully he is wanting to wander around. I will change out his bedding right before we leave. Today we have showings at 12 and 1. One couple is coming for the second time. I wouldn’t be so panicked except that Eric got called out to work and we accidentally both gave Sheldon his pain meds only 3 hours apart instead of 8. I hope he is able to get up and walk for me. We just go to a neighbor’s house during a showing. I also have a 3 and 4 year old to get down the road. I am a bit worried. I’m hoping Eric fixes the plant quickly and gets back home. Stressed!!!!!



Oh man!! Take a deep breath. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Momof4

The butterflies are migrating through San Diego! There are so many flying around!!


----------



## Momof4

I’m still watching April the giraffe to give birth! I can’t wait to see it!! Anyone else pop in and 
watch?


----------



## Momof4

Here’s April! She is so beautiful !
This is here 5 pregnancy. 
She is at the Animal Adventure Park somewhere in New York.


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> Here is my poor big baby. He finally at 11:00 last night was able to stand up on his own. That was a relief.
> His drains are causing an issue with us trying to sell the house. Thankfully he is wanting to wander around. I will change out his bedding right before we leave. Today we have showings at 12 and 1. One couple is coming for the second time. I wouldn’t be so panicked except that Eric got called out to work and we accidentally both gave Sheldon his pain meds only 3 hours apart instead of 8. I hope he is able to get up and walk for me. We just go to a neighbor’s house during a showing. I also have a 3 and 4 year old to get down the road. I am a bit worried. I’m hoping Eric fixes the plant quickly and gets back home. Stressed!!!!!


Aw poor thing, hope he is ok with the meds.
Good luck with the showing!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! Even through the rain, you can see that the creepy tree is all filled out... nice view! I noticed that next Wednesday is out first official day of spring here are you still egg-watching?


Yip. Egg watching everyday. Happy Spring for next week.


----------



## Lyn W

The ads not completely gone but at least I know how to get rid of the big one.
Smaller ones keep popping up in your posts though even though I have blocked pop ups on google chrome.

The weekend is here folks hope you all have a great time especially those travelling.
Have we worked out where everyone's going yet?
Lena and family are on a cruise ship heading north I think but is it a sea or river cruise?
Maybe the fjiords?
Linda used the French for 'let's go' so maybe that's a big clue?
As for Mark I've no idea where he is
Hopefully all will be revealed with postcards soon


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Today is very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> I’ve had the remains of daughter’s breakfast and husband’s coffee. How glamorous. [emoji85] Time to check if I have any work sent to me for today.
> 
> The weekend is just around the corner! [emoji33][emoji24][emoji24]


It has arrived. But I will be working. So no weekend for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And, my post driving nap is over. Not THAT far south.
> 
> Hint - i could be in Italy or here. But, where is here?


Italy in Ellis County Texas?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 267254


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It has arrived. But I will be working. So no weekend for me.


Poor you Carol!
Are you working at home or do you have to go into work?
Wherever you are, hope you manage to get some time to relax.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back. My physio/osteopath said the magic words “Do you hurt there?” and then poked me somewhere that definitely hurt a lot, but I wasn’t aware that hurt before that point!
> 
> It turns out that 3 weeks unable to move off the sofa while coughing my guts up hasn’t done my back any good at all. Just as well I went now before I ended up in agony again. I am booked back in for next week.
> 
> The weather has taken a turn for the better, probably temporary, and the sun is out so I shall go and refill the bird feeders while I can do so without downing or being blown off my feet!


Oh no re your back. It is amazing how they find those tender spots. [emoji23] Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> My old project Toyota and my motorcycles


Those are good hobbies. But I imagine expensive ones.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny because this December I'll have an opportunity to go back as an area manager.
> I'm thinking about working 10 more years.


Oh no. I cannot wait for retirement. The sad thing is, that I have another 19 to 20 years still to go.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Italy in Ellis County Texas?


Have to wonder if @Maro2Bear was posting from Rome...


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We have some progress on the trees being cut down.
> My hope is that I don’t have to take down the tortoise pen before the container is removed.
> That would be a huge pain in the butt!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 267266
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 267267


Wow. A lot of work done. Well done you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May. Not sure if diabetes would make things harder to heal..


Diabetes does make things harder to heal.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I think when someone asked @Maro2Bear if he was headed to The Keys, he said no, not that far south. 

To put things in perspective, Key West boasts the most southerly point in the continental U.S.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have to wonder if @Maro2Bear was posting from Rome...


You could be right there is a Rome in Georgia isn't there?


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I wanted to give an update on Sheldon our Great Dane. The surgery went well. It took an hour and a half LONGER than expected. Doctor thinks he got it all. He has some drains left in to be removed next week and stitches removed in two weeks. He is awake and just chilling in the back with the staff. He has crate anxiety so they won’t crate him. We are picking him up today.
> You can see the cyst in the picture and I included a pic without the cyst.
> 
> View attachment 267278
> View attachment 267279


I am so glad it went well. Hopefully the doc did get it all out.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Send me a few (even 1) one foot logs. I can turn a wooden bowl for you from your own tree!


Now that is a good plan.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

He couldn't have driven too far DUE SOUTH of Maryland, as he'd be in the Atlantic Ocean... and he'd need a boat with far more oomph than his kayak!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I have gotten invaded by outer space or something. Everytime I try to read or post there's ads on your forum. I don't know what happened. I'm taking my phone to my service and have it looked at tomorrow. See you tomorrow.


Oh good luck. I hope they were able to sort it out for you.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I have had 2 surgeries on my lower back. I just went thru injections in the L4, L5, S1 area. They have made things tolerable. I didn't want anymore surgery's. I have had enough.


Thank goodness I have only had one. That was enough.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I foresee it coming every time I pick up my largest sulcata.


Use your legs and bend at the knee.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> You could be right there is a Rome in Georgia isn't there?


Yes, there is. There's an Athens, Georgia, as well. That one sticks in my mind because of Gone with the Wind, which takes place in Georgia. Scarlett O'Hara said she had been to Rome and Athens, but those weren't the ones a man as well travelled as Rhett Butler was referring too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well, we have packed our suitcase and assembled the things we need:
> Map book, binoculars, smart clothes, sun cream, rain coat (typical Brits  ), walking boots, satnav, bat detector, passports, Euros...
> 
> All prepared to start our adventure tomorrow morning


I hope the start went well. And enjoy.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday [emoji851]
> View attachment 267282
> View attachment 267283


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The pictures haven’t been so cute this week. An example
> View attachment 267281
> 
> She has been bait marking badgers. They mix coloured pellets with peanut butter (unsalted) which it seems no mammal can resist. The bait is left outside a badger sett, the bait is eaten and, sooner or later, the badgers poop.
> 
> She goes looking for the poop and they can tell where badgers have been by where they find the poop.
> 
> And her trying to convince us that is an enjoyable task subject to the weather [emoji23]


Whahaha. That is so very funny.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Join the club
> 
> I I had two surgeries L3/L4. The scarring is what causes me to move unnaturally and gets me into other problems with my back on a regular basis. There are so many of us with back problems in the CDR


That's from working our bums off. I did nurse aide work among other things. My problem is probably muscle or nerves from too much heavy lifting. I feel for all those that have had to endure surgery.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Remember I told you my son had his back fused? Well it's been a year or more and he's still experiencing difficulties with it. Not nearly as bad as before the fusing, but in cold weather the metal is cold and causes discomfort. He can't bend. Sitting for a long time is uncomfortable. So pray neither of you has to go that route.


Get your son to find a good osteopath. It does help.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My son had scoliosis and wore a back brace day and night all through high school. A couple years ago (now in his late 50s) he started experiencing back pain that was hard to ignore. The doctor told him his back was bending back to the scoliosis shape and he would need to have it fused.


Shame.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Thanks. All six of us were hugging on him this morning. He was probably getting very suspicious of his day activities. Usually not much loving going on at 6:30am around here.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's royal poopoo.hehehe


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Does anyone else using a laptop have this annoying pop up when they log in. It only started this evening. It takes up half the screen!
> View attachment 267296


Sorry I haven't been on, on the computer.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I know it is weird!! We’ll plant new ones. We drive back there and when the garage goes in we still need driving room to turn around because our boat will be parked inside.
> 
> The pine had to go because it was leaning towards our neighbors solar farm in their yard.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ohhh I’m laughing so hard it hurts!!! I don’t envy her that job... guess you gotta take the bad with the good but it’s still a crappy situation!!!


I saw that.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> Does anyone else using a laptop have this annoying pop up when they log in. It only started this evening. It takes up half the screen!
> View attachment 267296


Yep I did. I'm still trying to get my shortcut back. But it's not as annoying as yesterday. I'm on a smart phone and the ads were the only posts I could really see.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> There was an interesting article a few years ago about how scientists had discovered that torts had what they called a 'third eye' but I think it was basically a light sensor in the top of their head, which warns them of overhead danger. I'll have to see if I can find it.


That does sound very interesting.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> The ads not completely gone but at least I know how to get rid of the big one.
> Smaller ones keep popping up in your posts though even though I have blocked pop ups on google chrome.
> 
> The weekend is here folks hope you all have a great time especially those travelling.
> Have we worked out where everyone's going yet?
> Lena and family are on a cruise ship heading north I think but is it a sea or river cruise?
> Maybe the fjiords?
> Linda used the French for 'let's go' so maybe that's a big clue?
> As for Mark I've no idea where he is
> Hopefully all will be revealed with postcards soon




I’m right here! Spotted one Florida Gopher Tortoise this morning...but he was heading for the interstate. :-(


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I never mentioned the diabetes. I was on a low dosage pill before the accident. But in the hospital during my accident since I was in a coma. They gave me insulin and now I cant get off the stuff. My diabetes got worse after the accident.


It is the stress which makes it worse.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The people who hunt badgers to kill them use peanuts to lure them out into an open space and then shoot them.


That is terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Right going to see if I can get rid of this pop up
> May see you later.


Good luck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> You could be right there is a Rome in Georgia isn't there?



I’m already beyond Rome.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's from working our bums off. I did nurse aide work among other things. My problem is probably muscle or nerves from too much heavy lifting. I feel for all those that have had to endure surgery.


That happened to my sister. She was a ward sister and there was a lot of lifting in the days before rigorous Health and safety rules, but she had to finish working because of her back. She had discs fused but couldn't lift after it. She loved her job too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The Airport?


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Right now, I’m in Ocala for the night...

Tomorrow is a short drive, kayaking half day, then off to the final destination.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> We’re having climate strikes here, and apparently at Copenhagen University too.
> 
> View attachment 267329
> 
> 
> I had a lovely coffee morning with the parents from daughter’s school. They’re celebrating, belatedly, the Carnival. Daughter’s environment-friendly costume:
> 
> View attachment 267330


What a lovely costume. Why are they striking?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know bearded dragons have one. It's called a parietal eye.


That's just too interesting...a light gathering eye in an animal....


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, there is. There's an Athens, Georgia, as well. That one sticks in my mind because of Gone with the Wind, which takes place in Georgia. Scarlett O'Hara said she had been to Rome and Athens, but those weren't the ones a man as well travelled as Rhett Butler was referring too.


Do you know, I've not seen all of that film - just bits of it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Right now, I’m in Ocala for the night...
> 
> Tomorrow is a short drive, kayaking half day, then off to the final destination.
> 
> View attachment 267354


You're in Expensive Horses Country!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I sense a joke, intricately woven into that greeting!
> Hi, Lyn!
> 
> Our cruise operators promised a spectacular sunrise that can be seen off the ship as we arrive at our destination on Monday, but looking at the gray thing that is the sky, and since we're not traveling south, we might just have to take their word for it -- and use our imagination...


[emoji33] So where are you going? Or is it a mystery as well?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think when someone asked @Maro2Bear if he was headed to The Keys, he said no, not that far south.
> 
> To put things in perspective, Key West boasts the most southerly point in the continental U.S.


I think Palm Coast Fl


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Right now, I’m in Ocala for the night...
> 
> Tomorrow is a short drive, kayaking half day, then off to the final destination.
> 
> View attachment 267354


Aha - so it was Florida!!
Have fun but watch out for the alligators in the rivers!


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Here is my poor big baby. He finally at 11:00 last night was able to stand up on his own. That was a relief.
> His drains are causing an issue with us trying to sell the house. Thankfully he is wanting to wander around. I will change out his bedding right before we leave. Today we have showings at 12 and 1. One couple is coming for the second time. I wouldn’t be so panicked except that Eric got called out to work and we accidentally both gave Sheldon his pain meds only 3 hours apart instead of 8. I hope he is able to get up and walk for me. We just go to a neighbor’s house during a showing. I also have a 3 and 4 year old to get down the road. I am a bit worried. I’m hoping Eric fixes the plant quickly and gets back home. Stressed!!!!!


I am sure that it will be fine. 

So how did the showing go?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m still watching April the giraffe to give birth! I can’t wait to see it!! Anyone else pop in and
> watch?


Haven't had a chance lately.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're in Expensive Horses Country!



I’ll say. Drove past some wonderful fields of green, massive horse estates.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's just too interesting...a light gathering eye in an animal....


From what I understand, at least in bearded dragons, it's a light detecting "eye" -- more of a spot on the top of the head. It's supposed to clue them in when there are birds flying overhead and casting rapidly moving shadows on the ground.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I think Palm Coast Fl



Maybe on the way back to look at houses there, but this trip is further West and South...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Poor you Carol!
> Are you working at home or do you have to go into work?
> Wherever you are, hope you manage to get some time to relax.


Thanks Lyn. I plan to work at home, but might have to go into the office if there are too many distractions.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You could be right there is a Rome in Georgia isn't there?


My geography is pathetic, so I am staying out of these mysteries.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> He couldn't have driven too far DUE SOUTH of Maryland, as he'd be in the Atlantic Ocean... and he'd need a boat with far more oomph than his kayak!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thanks Lyn. I plan to work at home, but might have to go into the office if there are too many distractions.


Well I hope they are paying you overtime or at least letting you have your 'weekend' during the week!
Hopefully you'll be able to concentrate at home.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> My geography is pathetic, so I am staying out of these mysteries.


Google is great help!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m right here! Spotted one Florida Gopher Tortoise this morning...but he was heading for the interstate. :-(


Does that mean you are in Florida?


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to fire up the popty ping!
I'm hungry but don't know what I fancy to eat.
Maybe I'll just have cornflakes and won't need my popty ping.
Decisions, decisions........................
I'll see you later
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That happened to my sister. She was a ward sister and there was a lot of lifting in the days before rigorous Health and safety rules, but she had to finish working because of her back. She had discs fused but couldn't lift after it. She loved her job too.


That is sad. Especially as she liked what she did.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> From what I understand, at least in bearded dragons, it's a light detecting "eye" -- more of a spot on the top of the head. It's supposed to clue them in when there are birds flying overhead and casting rapidly moving shadows on the ground.


Very clever.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> The butterflies are migrating through San Diego! There are so many flying around!!


I can't wait. I saw six different species last year in my yard. They really like the crab apple tree in our front yard. It's not an ornamental. The birds eat the apples and people walking down our front walk grab one too.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well I hope they are paying you overtime or at least letting you have your 'weekend' during the week!
> Hopefully you'll be able to concentrate at home.


I will take the overtime. I could use the extra cash.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Google is great help!!


Top much effort at the moment.

I know, talk about being lazy
...


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to fire up the popty ping!
> I'm hungry but don't know what I fancy to eat.
> Maybe I'll just have cornflakes and won't need my popty ping.
> Decisions, decisions........................
> I'll see you later
> TTFN


TTFN


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I will take the overtime. I could use the extra cash.


More funds to spend on the torts!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> More funds to spend on the torts!


Exactly.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh good luck. I hope they were able to sort it out for you.


Of course Yavonne G answered more. I need my shortcut back on my phone though. I found it once I'll figure it out again.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Of course Yavonne G answered more. I need my shortcut back on my phone though. I found it once I'll figure it out again.


That's the spirit. And if that does not work, then get out Sherlock's thinking pipe.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m still watching April the giraffe to give birth! I can’t wait to see it!! Anyone else pop in and
> watch?



I do. Last time I was glued to it for more than two weeks.. but I saw the birth!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m right here! Spotted one Florida Gopher Tortoise this morning...but he was heading for the interstate. :-(


Florida gophers are how I learned that I had always wanted a tortoise not a water turtle. I can't give a turtle a good home but I can a tortoise...!!! Imagine my mother's surprise when at the age of 54, I got my tortoise. She wouldn't let me have a turtle and she was right.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Do you know, I've not seen all of that film - just bits of it.



Oh my... it’s a classic.. you should set aside some time for that!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ll say. Drove past some wonderful fields of green, massive horse estates.



Are y’all house hunting ??


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe on the way back to look at houses there, but this trip is further West and South...



And here’s my answer


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to fire up the popty ping!
> I'm hungry but don't know what I fancy to eat.
> Maybe I'll just have cornflakes and won't need my popty ping.
> Decisions, decisions........................
> I'll see you later
> TTFN



I don’t know how you survive!!! I guess one could live off the wine??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think Palm Coast Fl


I hope it's Naples. That is a really neat place to visit in Florida. You can drive through areas that are still pretty natural to get there. Naples prides itself to keep their beach pristine. The first time I ever found a sanddollar was there. It was alive.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I do. Last time I was glued to it for more than two weeks.. but I saw the birth!!



I missed the birth of Taj!
Not this time!!!


----------



## Momof4

I think I just overdosed on hummus. Ugh.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That's the spirit. And if that does not work, then get out Sherlock's thinking pipe.


Maybe all these ads will help me find a Sherlock Holmes thinking pipe store...hehehe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I hope it's Naples. That is a really neat place to visit in Florida. You can drive through areas that are still pretty natural to get there. Naples prides itself to keep their beach pristine. The first time I ever found a sanddollar was there. It was alive.



Yep. Thats the final destination. Our kayaking group has two large houses rented out for the week starting tomorrow. Since we can’t check until 1500, we are meeting up and doing a half day paddle first.


----------



## TriciaStringer

CarolM said:


> I am sure that it will be fine.
> 
> So how did the showing go?


We haven’t gotten any feedback yet from the showing. The 1:00 one cancelled. Bummer.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. Thats the final destination. Our kayaking group has two large houses rented out for the week starting tomorrow. Since we can’t check until 1500, we are meeting up and doing a half day paddle first.


You will absolutely love it! There was raccoons at the beach stealing everyone's picknick...right in broad daylight. Sitting there eating stolen food like they owned the place. Have a blast!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I cannot wait for retirement. The sad thing is, that I have another 19 to 20 years still to go.


I started with the county at the age of 17.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Those are good hobbies. But I imagine expensive ones.


It can be.
But it's mostly just a lot of labor.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday [emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I think I just overdosed on hummus. Ugh.


Beans, beans, for every meal. The more u eat the better You feel. It's better if I don't finish this poem.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know how you survive!!! I guess one could live off the wine??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Who was it said "Man cannot live by red alone."
Actually I don't drink much that's why I always have an oven full of it - not drinking it fast enough!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday [emoji851]
> View attachment 267358


You too, Noel. 
Only just over an hour of it left here, but I should think you have awhile to go before Saturday yet!
Enjoy what's left!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Harvested our first carrots today. Bottoms for us, tops for torts.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I started with the county at the age of 17.


That just tells me you need time off for good behaviour. So that you can learn something you didn't have time to pursue until now. It took me a little while ...to get used to not punching a timeclock. Now it's my timeline.


----------



## Lyn W

Here we go again !
The winds are picking up and are howling down the chimneys.
Heavy rain on the cards for tonight and tomorrow.
Thankfully It looks like it will be much quieter from Sunday.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Lyn W said:


> Who was it said "Man cannot live by red alone."
> Actually I don't drink much that's why I always have an oven full of it - not drinking it fast enough!


I think Jesus may have been misquoted here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Here we go again !
> The winds are picking up and are howling down the chimneys.
> Heavy rain on the cards for tonight and tomorrow.
> Thankfully It looks like it will be much quieter from Sunday.


How are you getting around now?
Any better at all?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> Harvested our first carrots today. Bottoms for us, tops for torts.


Wow nice.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are you getting around now?
> Any better at all?


HI Ed, yes thanks much better now that I can weight bear on my leg.
I have a surgical boot rather than a plaster cast and can soon start to try my shoes again.
I still have to use crutches so that I'm not fully weight bearing on it for a while but it won't be long.
It feels very strange and slightly painful but I have a physio session at the hospital next Thursday which should help.


----------



## AZtortMom

Sounds right


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now so will wish you all a goodnight and I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Who was it said "Man cannot live by red alone."
> Actually I don't drink much that's why I always have an oven full of it - not drinking it fast enough!



That’s what I try to tell my hubby when the wine rack is full but he doesn’t buy it [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Harvested our first carrots today. Bottoms for us, tops for torts.



SWEET!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Here we go again !
> The winds are picking up and are howling down the chimneys.
> Heavy rain on the cards for tonight and tomorrow.
> Thankfully It looks like it will be much quieter from Sunday.


US too. I can hear the wind chime ringing. Hopefully, the March breezes will calm down as we get into April showers. I do have a flower sprouting on one of my spineless prickly pears. That cheered me up to no end. Between Tom and Yavonne encouraging me, I planted some. I got a flower coming!


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> No help to me at all - I only have a basic knowledge of US geog.
> I'll google a map ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe you're travelling south ?




An easy way to remember Kentucky


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Maybe all these ads will help me find a Sherlock Holmes thinking pipe store...hehehe.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> We haven’t gotten any feedback yet from the showing. The 1:00 one cancelled. Bummer.


Oh dear. Was the 1.00 the first time or the second time showing?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> The butterflies are migrating through San Diego! There are so many flying around!!



That’s a sight I would love to see!. We don’t have migratory butterflies here.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Get your son to find a good osteopath. It does help.



Where have I heard that advice before?


----------



## JoesMum

Now I could have sworn I posted last night, but the post seems to have vanished so I’ll try again.

We flew to Montpellier on the French Mediterranean coast, picked up a hire car and drove to Uzès where we holiday frequently in the summer. 

The weather on arrival was a comfortable 21C/70F and the sun was out. You fly into the airport low over the salt marsh and there were flamingoes pretty much at the end of the runway 

Uzès (pronounced Ooz-ez) is a very old town with narrow stone streets. 

Here’s JoesDad on the terrace of our room in the hotel as we sat to enjoy a glass of local rosé before heading for dinner



The tower behind is called the belfry



We have a little bat detector module that will connect to a phone and we had fun with that last night. We picked up two species we get in the UK (common Pipistrelle and Noctule) and one we don’t Kuhl’s Pipistrelle which daughter was quite excited about. 



Today we shall be exploring the town and the market and perhaps finding some things we haven’t seen before... it’s easier to explore in March temperatures!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Where have I heard that advice before?


Hmmm. Let me see....[emoji848][emoji102][emoji872]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last driving leg of the route to the Start of the great Island Adventure Paddle..


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Now I could have sworn I posted last night, but the post seems to have vanished so I’ll try again.
> 
> We flew to Montpellier on the French Mediterranean coast, picked up a hire car and drove to Uzès where we holiday frequently in the summer.
> 
> The weather on arrival was a comfortable 21C/70F and the sun was out. You fly into the airport low over the salt marsh and there were flamingoes pretty much at the end of the runway
> 
> Uzès (pronounced Ooz-ez) is a very old town with narrow stone streets.
> 
> Here’s JoesDad on the terrace of our room in the hotel as we sat to enjoy a glass of local rosé before heading for dinner
> View attachment 267383
> 
> 
> The tower behind is called the belfry
> View attachment 267384
> 
> 
> We have a little bat detector module that will connect to a phone and we had fun with that last night. We picked up two species we get in the UK (common Pipistrelle and Noctule) and one we don’t Kuhl’s Pipistrelle which daughter was quite excited about.
> View attachment 267385
> 
> 
> Today we shall be exploring the town and the market and perhaps finding some things we haven’t seen before... it’s easier to explore in March temperatures!



Oh beautiful!! I Iove a good scenery! Happy hunting at the market


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Last driving leg of the route to the Start of the great Island Adventure Paddle..
> 
> View attachment 267392



Happy paddling


----------



## JoesMum

Postcards 

Every hotel needs a door like this under an arch







The cathedral


----------



## JoesMum

Backstreets





The Duché (former Duke’s chateau)


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> Here is my poor big baby. He finally at 11:00 last night was able to stand up on his own. That was a relief.
> His drains are causing an issue with us trying to sell the house. Thankfully he is wanting to wander around. I will change out his bedding right before we leave. Today we have showings at 12 and 1. One couple is coming for the second time. I wouldn’t be so panicked except that Eric got called out to work and we accidentally both gave Sheldon his pain meds only 3 hours apart instead of 8. I hope he is able to get up and walk for me. We just go to a neighbor’s house during a showing. I also have a 3 and 4 year old to get down the road. I am a bit worried. I’m hoping Eric fixes the plant quickly and gets back home. Stressed!!!!!



Poor baby. 
Good luck with the showings!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> The butterflies are migrating through San Diego! There are so many flying around!!



Picture time?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The ads not completely gone but at least I know how to get rid of the big one.
> Smaller ones keep popping up in your posts though even though I have blocked pop ups on google chrome.
> 
> The weekend is here folks hope you all have a great time especially those travelling.
> Have we worked out where everyone's going yet?
> Lena and family are on a cruise ship heading north I think but is it a sea or river cruise?
> Maybe the fjiords?
> Linda used the French for 'let's go' so maybe that's a big clue?
> As for Mark I've no idea where he is
> Hopefully all will be revealed with postcards soon



I’ve realized unclicking all the things I don’t want to share my information with gets easier after the first half-hour. Maybe I should switch to Chrome too! 

I’ll be on the ship as of tomorrow afternoon and back sometime on Tuesday. I should have decent cell phone and Internet coverage, so keep an eye out for Postcards!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It has arrived. But I will be working. So no weekend for me.



Now you know how it feels!  Why are you working this weekend?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have to wonder if @Maro2Bear was posting from Rome...



All roads lead there, reputedly...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What a lovely costume.



Thank you  She got a medal for it. 



CarolM said:


> Why are they striking?



Because nobody does anything worth mentioning about the climate change, and the kids say they may not have any future if nothing is done today. Check out Greta Thunberg, who was recently nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Now I could have sworn I posted last night, but the post seems to have vanished so I’ll try again.
> 
> We flew to Montpellier on the French Mediterranean coast, picked up a hire car and drove to Uzès where we holiday frequently in the summer.
> 
> The weather on arrival was a comfortable 21C/70F and the sun was out. You fly into the airport low over the salt marsh and there were flamingoes pretty much at the end of the runway
> 
> Uzès (pronounced Ooz-ez) is a very old town with narrow stone streets.
> 
> Here’s JoesDad on the terrace of our room in the hotel as we sat to enjoy a glass of local rosé before heading for dinner
> View attachment 267383
> 
> 
> The tower behind is called the belfry
> View attachment 267384
> 
> 
> We have a little bat detector module that will connect to a phone and we had fun with that last night. We picked up two species we get in the UK (common Pipistrelle and Noctule) and one we don’t Kuhl’s Pipistrelle which daughter was quite excited about.
> View attachment 267385
> 
> 
> Today we shall be exploring the town and the market and perhaps finding some things we haven’t seen before... it’s easier to explore in March temperatures!


Looks very civilised and a beautiful place.
I was going to ask if you had bats in the belfry and seems you do.
Have a great time - it's nice to see the same place in different seasons.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Do you know, I've not seen all of that film - just bits of it.



I’ve read the book, but a long time ago, and don’t remember that bit of the dialogue. Time to reread, and in the original language this time!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Postcards
> 
> Every hotel needs a door like this under an arch
> View attachment 267399
> 
> View attachment 267400
> 
> View attachment 267401
> 
> 
> The cathedral
> View attachment 267402
> 
> View attachment 267403
> 
> View attachment 267404
> 
> View attachment 267405


Stunning!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] So where are you going? Or is it a mystery as well?



Nah. Since I’ve mentioned the Nobel Peace Prize...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’ve realized unclicking all the things I don’t want to share my information with gets easier after the first half-hour. Maybe I should switch to Chrome too!
> 
> I’ll be on the ship as of tomorrow afternoon and back sometime on Tuesday. I should have decent cell phone and Internet coverage, so keep an eye out for Postcards!


Will look forward to seeing those. Have a great time.
Blocking on Google chrome doesn't seem to work too well on TFO


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Thank you  She got a medal for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Because nobody does anything worth mentioning about the climate change, and the kids say they may not have any future if nothing is done today. Check out Greta Thunberg, who was recently nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.


It's good to see the kids being concerned well done to them.
It doesn't seem that many of UK kids are bothered, but then we don't often hear about the good kids - the bad ones get all the media coverage


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I hope it's Naples. That is a really neat place to visit in Florida. You can drive through areas that are still pretty natural to get there. Naples prides itself to keep their beach pristine. The first time I ever found a sanddollar was there. It was alive.



A sand dollar? Some form of beach currency they use in Florida??


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> Harvested our first carrots today. Bottoms for us, tops for torts.



Wow, they look yummy!


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> I think Jesus may have been misquoted here.



Because, of course, on red one can! Wine not?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Looks very civilised and a beautiful place.
> I was going to ask if you had bats in the belfry and seems you do.
> Have a great time - it's nice to see the same place in different seasons.



That was one batty pun, Lyn! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

jaizei said:


> An easy way to remember Kentucky



I’ll never be able to look at the US map in the same way again. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you  She got a medal for it.


Well done Lena’s daughter 



> Because nobody does anything worth mentioning about the climate change, and the kids say they may not have any future if nothing is done today. Check out Greta Thunberg, who was recently nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.


Kids in British schools went on strike about environmental awareness a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I’ll never be able to look at the US map in the same way again. [emoji33][emoji33]


I know, huh. I didn't see the man at first, but did eventually.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Nah. Since I’ve mentioned the Nobel Peace Prize...



Which makes it Sweden or Norway


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A sand dollar? Some form of beach currency they use in Florida??



A very flat type of sea urchin. 


The fishmonger in the market today was selling small black sea urchins... I wouldn’t have a clue where to start with cooking! Well not without resorting to Google anyway!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Because, of course, on red one can! Wine not?



Groan!


----------



## Momof4

April the giraffe is starting to give birth!! There are hooves now!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> April the giraffe is starting to give birth!! There are hooves now!!



I missed it! We are just back from a walk


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I missed it! We are just back from a walk



It will take a while. You didn’t miss anything


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Which makes it Sweden or Norway



Right on! Wish I could say we’re visiting both, but it’s only a mini-cruise to Oslo.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Right on! Wish I could say we’re visiting both, but it’s only a mini-cruise to Oslo.



We went to Oslo last spring. We were so lucky with the weather! It was really hot... that was late May though.


----------



## JoesMum

Posted in error


----------



## JoesMum

We have walked a long way today. The river is at the bottom of a cliff and hiking down to it, and especially back up, is too much in the height of summer due to the heat. 

The river was the source of water for the city of Nimes in Roman times (2000 years ago)... 

The Romans built an 50km/32 mile long aqueduct to get the water there and the remains of that can still be seen in the valley





The most famous bit of the aqueduct is 20km/12 miles from here... the Pont du Gard. (Photo from Google, but we have been there many times and walked over it


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We have walked a long way today. The river is at the bottom of a cliff and hiking down to it, and especially back up, is too much in the height of summer due to the heat.
> 
> The river was the source of water for the city of Nimes in Roman times (2000 years ago)...
> 
> The Romans built an 50km/32 mile long aqueduct to get the water there and the remains of that can still be seen in the valley
> View attachment 267417
> 
> View attachment 267418
> 
> 
> The most famous bit of the aqueduct is 20km/12 miles from here... the Pont du Gard. (Photo from Google, but we have been there many times and walked over it
> View attachment 267419



Amazing!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Postcards
> 
> Every hotel needs a door like this under an arch
> View attachment 267399
> 
> View attachment 267400
> 
> View attachment 267401
> 
> 
> The cathedral
> View attachment 267402
> 
> View attachment 267403
> 
> View attachment 267404
> 
> View attachment 267405


Are you in France?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ve realized unclicking all the things I don’t want to share my information with gets easier after the first half-hour. Maybe I should switch to Chrome too!
> 
> I’ll be on the ship as of tomorrow afternoon and back sometime on Tuesday. I should have decent cell phone and Internet coverage, so keep an eye out for Postcards!


Watching.v[emoji102] [emoji102] [emoji102]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Now you know how it feels!  Why are you working this weekend?


Trying to sort out invoices with a supplier who is meeting up with me on monday. We have been trying to get them to fix the issues with their invoices for the last 8 months. And we are finally going to sit down and go through each one on Monday. So must have my ducks in a row.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you  She got a medal for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Because nobody does anything worth mentioning about the climate change, and the kids say they may not have any future if nothing is done today. Check out Greta Thunberg, who was recently nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.


Well done to your daughter.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Now I could have sworn I posted last night, but the post seems to have vanished so I’ll try again.
> 
> We flew to Montpellier on the French Mediterranean coast, picked up a hire car and drove to Uzès where we holiday frequently in the summer.
> 
> The weather on arrival was a comfortable 21C/70F and the sun was out. You fly into the airport low over the salt marsh and there were flamingoes pretty much at the end of the runway
> 
> Uzès (pronounced Ooz-ez) is a very old town with narrow stone streets.
> 
> Here’s JoesDad on the terrace of our room in the hotel as we sat to enjoy a glass of local rosé before heading for dinner
> View attachment 267383
> 
> 
> The tower behind is called the belfry
> View attachment 267384
> 
> 
> We have a little bat detector module that will connect to a phone and we had fun with that last night. We picked up two species we get in the UK (common Pipistrelle and Noctule) and one we don’t Kuhl’s Pipistrelle which daughter was quite excited about.
> View attachment 267385
> 
> 
> Today we shall be exploring the town and the market and perhaps finding some things we haven’t seen before... it’s easier to explore in March temperatures!


Somehow I missed this post earlier. Now I know where you are. Have loads of fun and remember don't leave your passports on the car roof.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nah. Since I’ve mentioned the Nobel Peace Prize...


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] I don't like guessing. [emoji24] [emoji85] [emoji24] [emoji85] [emoji24] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Nah. Since I’ve mentioned the Nobel Peace Prize...


Ok googled it. Norway, correct?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267373
> 
> Sounds right


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Which makes it Sweden or Norway


He he he. I googled it and it was norway.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It will take a while. You didn’t miss anything


I have missed it. And the power is out again for the second time today. So wifi is down and only have mobile phone 3g. So sick of this countries incompetence. First it is the electricity, then water, and now electricity again.[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have walked a long way today. The river is at the bottom of a cliff and hiking down to it, and especially back up, is too much in the height of summer due to the heat.
> 
> The river was the source of water for the city of Nimes in Roman times (2000 years ago)...
> 
> The Romans built an 50km/32 mile long aqueduct to get the water there and the remains of that can still be seen in the valley
> View attachment 267417
> 
> View attachment 267418
> 
> 
> The most famous bit of the aqueduct is 20km/12 miles from here... the Pont du Gard. (Photo from Google, but we have been there many times and walked over it
> View attachment 267419


It is amazing how long it has lasted. Yet today with better technology things never last that long.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Are you in France?


Nvm. Figured it out. As well as missed a few posts or two.


----------



## CarolM

What to do in the dark. And I don't feel like going to sleep. Another 37 minutes to go before the power comes back on.


----------



## CarolM

Maybe I can do this in the dark?


----------



## CarolM

These are for you guys overseas.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well done Lena’s daughter
> 
> 
> Kids in British schools went on strike about environmental awareness a couple of weeks ago.


Really? I missed that!
No one from my school has mentioned it, so maybe they didn't take part, I'll have to ask.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Right on! Wish I could say we’re visiting both, but it’s only a mini-cruise to Oslo.


Still very exciting though!
Will you be sailing up any fjords?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have walked a long way today. The river is at the bottom of a cliff and hiking down to it, and especially back up, is too much in the height of summer due to the heat.
> 
> The river was the source of water for the city of Nimes in Roman times (2000 years ago)...
> 
> The Romans built an 50km/32 mile long aqueduct to get the water there and the remains of that can still be seen in the valley
> View attachment 267417
> 
> View attachment 267418
> 
> 
> The most famous bit of the aqueduct is 20km/12 miles from here... the Pont du Gard. (Photo from Google, but we have been there many times and walked over it
> View attachment 267419


Those Romans were clever weren't they? Considering they didn't have the tools our engineers have today their buildings were spectacular and built to last!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I have missed it. And the power is out again for the second time today. So wifi is down and only have mobile phone 3g. So sick of this countries incompetence. First it is the electricity, then water, and now electricity again.[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


You must have the patience of a saint Carol!
Hope it doesn't stop you getting your work done.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> What to do in the dark. And I don't feel like going to sleep. Another 37 minutes to go before the power comes back on.


You could play murder in the dark - an old kiddies party game.
Hide and seek?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon evening all.
A great day for the Welsh rugby team who beat Ireland this afternoon 25 -7 this afternoon to win the Triple Crown and Grand Slam titles.
Cardiff will be lively tonight especially with it being St Patricks Day tomorrow.
Scotland also drew with England in a brilliant game.
Weather still diabolical but supposed to be improving.
Hope everyone here is having a good, or at least tolerable, weekend so far!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Dragon and Pixie. He's keeping her warm.


He behaves quite well when he's asleep!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Well done Lena’s daughter
> 
> 
> Kids in British schools went on strike about environmental awareness a couple of weeks ago.


Can't say I blame them. Does it count if you're in your second childhood?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have missed it. And the power is out again for the second time today. So wifi is down and only have mobile phone 3g. So sick of this countries incompetence. First it is the electricity, then water, and now electricity again.[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


Sorry about you're electricity. When ours goes out I'm so used to convenient stuff... I automatically try to turn the light on...and the switch don't work. (Dang it) Then I wonder if it's a senior moment or what!#


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You must have the patience of a saint Carol!
> Hope it doesn't stop you getting your work done.


And what if she can't talk to us? Who cares about work? I need Carol M...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s a sight I would love to see!. We don’t have migratory butterflies here.


Last year I saw 6 different types. Butterflies were everywhere in our city and loved our crab apple tree. It was an unusual year for butterflies. I hope they decided to stay with me. I'll bet you have something just as beautiful.


----------



## TriciaStringer

The first people that saw our house made an offer for full asking price. It is contingent on them selling their house. We did accept. We had another showing today. They thought the house was amazing and really loved our backyard, especially our tortoises. Our realtor let them know they are not negotiable. We could hear from them tomorrow. Since we have a contingency, we are still able to show our house and entertain offers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Long day.

Out of the hotel, 3.5 hour drive south to Naples. Met up with the group, we moved to our put in location and paddled about 7 or so miles. Then, back to vehicles, south to our command post for the week.

But...in the end, it’s worth the drive:



The Launch Point



Brown Pelican



Yep...it’s Florida



Great Venue



Lining up to Cross a Wide Channel


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> The first people that saw our house made an offer for full asking price. It is contingent on them selling their house. We did accept. We had another showing today. They thought the house was amazing and really loved our backyard, especially our tortoises. Our realtor let them know they are not negotiable. We could hear from them tomorrow. Since we have a contingency, we are still able to show our house and entertain offers.


I won't offer congratulations yet in case I jinx things, but that's great news and I hope one sale or another goes through quickly for you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Long day.
> 
> Out of the hotel, 3.5 hour drive south to Naples. Met up with the group, we moved to our put in location and paddled about 7 or so miles. Then, back to vehicles, south to our command post for the week.
> 
> But...in the end, it’s worth the drive:
> 
> View attachment 267457
> 
> The Launch Point
> 
> View attachment 267458
> 
> Brown Pelican
> 
> View attachment 267459
> 
> Yep...it’s Florida
> 
> View attachment 267460
> 
> Great Venue
> 
> View attachment 267461
> 
> Lining up to Cross a Wide Channel


Beautiful blue skies and crystal clear water!
I paddled in the Gulf of Mexico a bit further south of you many years ago when I was at Marco Island (on a day trip from Miami which also took in the Everglades).
I remember looking down and seeing lots of big and small fish swimming around my ankles.
Looks wonderful. I'm sure you're having a great time!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> What to do in the dark. And I don't feel like going to sleep. Another 37 minutes to go before the power comes back on.



You go to the Cold Dark Room, of course!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Still very exciting though!
> Will you be sailing up any fjords?



Just Oslo Fjord as far as I know.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Those Romans were clever weren't they? Considering they didn't have the tools our engineers have today their buildings were spectacular and built to last!



We will leave behind spectacular highways, no? [emoji85][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon evening all.
> A great day for the Welsh rugby team who beat Ireland this afternoon 25 -7 this afternoon to win the Triple Crown and Grand Slam titles.
> Cardiff will be lively tonight especially with it being St Patricks Day tomorrow.
> Scotland also drew with England in a brilliant game.
> Weather still diabolical but supposed to be improving.
> Hope everyone here is having a good, or at least tolerable, weekend so far!



Congratulations, Wales! I was wondering if you’d disappeared to watch the game.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dragon and Pixie. He's keeping her warm.
> View attachment 267440
> 
> He behaves quite well when he's asleep!



Such a gentlemale! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Sorry about you're electricity. When ours goes out I'm so used to convenient stuff... I automatically try to turn the light on...and the switch don't work. (Dang it) Then I wonder if it's a senior moment or what!#



“Argh, we can just watch TV....” — and I’m not supposed to have senior moments yet! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> The first people that saw our house made an offer for full asking price. It is contingent on them selling their house. We did accept. We had another showing today. They thought the house was amazing and really loved our backyard, especially our tortoises. Our realtor let them know they are not negotiable. We could hear from them tomorrow. Since we have a contingency, we are still able to show our house and entertain offers.



Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I won't offer congratulations yet in case I jinx things, but that's great news and I hope one sale or another goes through quickly for you!!



Right. I take my congratulations back! [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Long day.
> 
> Out of the hotel, 3.5 hour drive south to Naples. Met up with the group, we moved to our put in location and paddled about 7 or so miles. Then, back to vehicles, south to our command post for the week.
> 
> But...in the end, it’s worth the drive:
> 
> View attachment 267457
> 
> The Launch Point
> 
> View attachment 267458
> 
> Brown Pelican
> 
> View attachment 267459
> 
> Yep...it’s Florida
> 
> View attachment 267460
> 
> Great Venue
> 
> View attachment 267461
> 
> Lining up to Cross a Wide Channel



Naples... that’s where ALDABRAMAN lives I think  

Stunning colours. I can feel the warmth


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Naples... that’s where ALDABRAMAN lives I think
> 
> Stunning colours. I can feel the warmth



Yes, i think up there on the Imperial River.

We had pretty much of a perfect day out.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You must have the patience of a saint Carol!
> Hope it doesn't stop you getting your work done.


It just hampered it but other than that no. It happened again from 2 to 4.30 this morning now again from 10. To 12.30 and again tonight from 18 to 20.30.[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You could play murder in the dark - an old kiddies party game.
> Hide and seek?


Whahaha. I will remember that for tonight. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dragon and Pixie. He's keeping her warm.
> View attachment 267440
> 
> He behaves quite well when he's asleep!


Lol. Don't they all? Beautiful cats.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Sorry about you're electricity. When ours goes out I'm so used to convenient stuff... I automatically try to turn the light on...and the switch don't work. (Dang it) Then I wonder if it's a senior moment or what!#


Whahaha. We are having to bring out the candles again.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> And what if she can't talk to us? Who cares about work? I need Carol M...


Awww. I am here.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Postcards
> 
> Every hotel needs a door like this under an arch
> 
> 
> Stunning.. looks so peaceful.. almost ethereal..


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> The first people that saw our house made an offer for full asking price. It is contingent on them selling their house. We did accept. We had another showing today. They thought the house was amazing and really loved our backyard, especially our tortoises. Our realtor let them know they are not negotiable. We could hear from them tomorrow. Since we have a contingency, we are still able to show our house and entertain offers.


Well done. And good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Long day.
> 
> Out of the hotel, 3.5 hour drive south to Naples. Met up with the group, we moved to our put in location and paddled about 7 or so miles. Then, back to vehicles, south to our command post for the week.
> 
> But...in the end, it’s worth the drive:
> 
> View attachment 267457
> 
> The Launch Point
> 
> View attachment 267458
> 
> Brown Pelican
> 
> View attachment 267459
> 
> Yep...it’s Florida
> 
> View attachment 267460
> 
> Great Venue
> 
> View attachment 267461
> 
> Lining up to Cross a Wide Channel


Looks lovely and sunny.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You go to the Cold Dark Room, of course!


Lol. Very true.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Right. I take my congratulations back! [emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Ready to set sail. In about two hours. We checked in early [emoji85]


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> That’s a sight I would love to see!. We don’t have migratory butterflies here.





Cathie G said:


> Last year I saw 6 different types. Butterflies were everywhere in our city and loved our crab apple tree. It was an unusual year for butterflies. I hope they decided to stay with me. I'll bet you have something just as beautiful.


That is so sad!!! I feel it is due to the war on Mosquitos that is also killing butterflies due to same zone spraying. I have 5 purple butterfly bushes that host a ton of Monarchs every year as the migrate south. I am a huge Lepidoptera fan and welcome all with Monarchs and Tiger Swallow Tails as my favorites


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Such a gentlemale! [emoji173]️


Dragon has his moments... Until he doesn't.


----------



## Yvonne G

What's with this group? First a bunch of us are sick and now a bunch of us are travelling. It's like we're somehow connected. Well, cut the cord! I don 't want to travel!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 267520
> 
> 
> Ready to set sail. In about two hours. We checked in early [emoji85]



Oh wow!!! What a boat have fun Lena!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> And, my post driving nap is over. Not THAT far south.
> 
> Hint - i could be in Italy or here. But, where is here?


Rome, Georgia?


----------



## Kristoff

Happy St. Patrick’s Day!
(Wrong drink, I know. At least husband got it right.)

Next post should be from Oslo.


----------



## JoesMum

So today we have been to the Camargue - a nature reserve which comprises salt marshes on the Mediterranean. 

We started with an area we aren’t familiar with and were rewarded with nesting storks, European Pond Turtles, glossy ibis, lizards and many coypu all drowned out by a loud frog chorus (at least 3 different species judging from their calls)


----------



## JoesMum

Then we moved on to Étang de Vaccares - the area we know best. Famous for flamingoes and salt pans. 

Here we saw two species of bird we had never seen before - teeny Firecrests (google photo) and slender billed gulls.


----------



## JoesMum

Firecrest (Googled)




Camargue white horses. The black bulls were too distant


----------



## Yvonne G

It's always nice to see places my friends have visited that I know I'll never get the chance to see in person. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is so sad!!! I feel it is due to the war on Mosquitos that is also killing butterflies due to same zone spraying. I have 5 purple butterfly bushes that host a ton of Monarchs every year as the migrate south. I am a huge Lepidoptera fan and welcome all with Monarchs and Tiger Swallow Tails as my favorites


I don't know everything they're doing in our city but most people don't like the environmental laws. I however love them. I've actually seen white pelicans, the six butterfly species, deer, etc. Hanging out in our city like they are citizens of the US. Maybe this little darling is one of my mosquito protection critters. He lived on my deck this past summer. The little critter let me shoot a closeup.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo says Happy St. Patrick's day


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Awww. I am here.


You'd better be...hehehe...can't wait till Monday! Oh by the by I managed to get my shortcut back so I can bug everybody quicker.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> What's with this group? First a bunch of us are sick and now a bunch of us are travelling. It's like we're somehow connected. Well, cut the cord! I don 't want to travel!!!


Me neither! It sounds like too much work.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> “Argh, we can just watch TV....” — and I’m not supposed to have senior moments yet! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Well then I must just be a spoiled child. I'll take that...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 267528
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patrick’s Day!
> (Wrong drink, I know. At least husband got it right.)
> 
> Next post should be from Oslo.


If that's a bloody Mary...yum.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I don't know everything they're doing in our city but most people don't like the environmental laws. I however love them. I've actually seen white pelicans, the six butterfly species, deer, etc. Hanging out in our city like they are citizens of the US. Maybe this little darling is one of my mosquito protection critters. He lived on my deck this past summer. The little critter let me shoot a closeup.
> View attachment 267549



I love him!


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> The first people that saw our house made an offer for full asking price. It is contingent on them selling their house. We did accept. We had another showing today. They thought the house was amazing and really loved our backyard, especially our tortoises. Our realtor let them know they are not negotiable. We could hear from them tomorrow. Since we have a contingency, we are still able to show our house and entertain offers.



Yay!! I hope everything falls into place!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 267520
> 
> 
> Ready to set sail. In about two hours. We checked in early [emoji85]


Cool beans!


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Rome, Georgia?



Naples!


----------



## Maro2Bear

How’s this to entice you into the wonderfully warm Florida waters...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Followed by.....


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Followed by.....
> 
> View attachment 267575


Yikes. I have friends from Colorado coming to see us in May. They think we have them just wandering around our neighborhood.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Kids found a lizard while pulling mustard greens out of a friend’s garden. They thought it was so cute.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Naples!



Love Naples!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I love him!


I get a baby toad every year. Somehow I always find the little ones in my front yard flower bed. I move them to the back yard. This little guy stayed on my deck all 2018 summer. He's special.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> Kids found a lizard while pulling mustard greens out of a friend’s garden. They thought it was so cute.


Both are adorable.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> Kids found a lizard while pulling mustard greens out of a friend’s garden. They thought it was so cute.



Adorable pic!!


----------



## Momof4

OMG!!
My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs! 
This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!! 
My heart stopped!! 
I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!! 
Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link! 
He is safe now! Phew!!
She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> OMG!!
> My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs!
> This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!!
> My heart stopped!!
> I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!!
> Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
> 2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link!
> He is safe now! Phew!!
> She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.


Oh man! Thank goodness!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> OMG!!
> My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs!
> This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!!
> My heart stopped!!
> I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!!
> Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
> 2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link!
> He is safe now! Phew!!
> She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.



That is very scary. I am glad there was a happy ending and a lesson has been learned, hopefully.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Apparently we must return home today [emoji22]

We have time for more exploring before we fly though. We thought we would try the marshland nearer the airport in Montpellier today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> OMG!!
> My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs!
> This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!!
> My heart stopped!!
> I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!!
> Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
> 2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link!
> He is safe now! Phew!!
> She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.



Wow, glad it turned into a happing ending story!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunday we paddled through thick mangrove “forests” and tunnels that led out to large open lakes, complete with alligators and flying jumping fish.

Thick Mangroves






Open Calm Pools


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunday we paddled through thick mangrove “forests” and tunnels that led out to large open lakes, complete with alligators and flying jumping fish.
> 
> Thick Mangroves
> 
> View attachment 267598
> View attachment 267599
> 
> 
> 
> Open Calm Pools
> 
> View attachment 267600



It looks glorious!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It looks glorious!



You will like to hear that we spotted a beautiful Roseated Spoonbill yesterday right after we started, no pix though.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s this to entice you into the wonderfully warm Florida waters...
> 
> View attachment 267574


Apparently the beware of alligator signs work better than the No Swimming signs...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunrise for all those folks that enjoy a nice sunrise, cloudy sky, beautiful palm trees.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 267520
> 
> 
> Ready to set sail. In about two hours. We checked in early [emoji85]


How exciting!
Enjoy the trip and scenery !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So today we have been to the Camargue - a nature reserve which comprises salt marshes on the Mediterranean.
> 
> We started with an area we aren’t familiar with and were rewarded with nesting storks, European Pond Turtles, glossy ibis, lizards and many coypu all drowned out by a loud frog chorus (at least 3 different species judging from their calls)
> View attachment 267538
> 
> View attachment 267539
> 
> View attachment 267540


What a great trip for wildlife watching!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> What a great trip for wildlife watching!


Wow!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 267550
> Opo says Happy St. Patrick's day


He's looking very dapper!
All that's missing is a Guinness!
Happy St Patrick's Day to you too Opo


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weather is turning a bit nasty todsy into tomorrow. Our plan for today is to explore this Cape Romano, Ten Thousand Islands


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> OMG!!
> My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs!
> This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!!
> My heart stopped!!
> I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!!
> Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
> 2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link!
> He is safe now! Phew!!
> She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.


Thank goodness you found him!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunday we paddled through thick mangrove “forests” and tunnels that led out to large open lakes, complete with alligators and flying jumping fish.
> 
> Thick Mangroves
> 
> View attachment 267598
> View attachment 267599
> 
> 
> 
> Open Calm Pools
> 
> View attachment 267600


Looks beautiful and exciting too with the possibility of alligators popping up to say hello!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Apparently the beware of alligator signs work better than the No Swimming signs...


I wonder why.........


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Weather is turning a bit nasty todsy into tomorrow. Our plan for today is to explore this Cape Romano, Ten Thousand Islands
> 
> View attachment 267610


Can't wait to see the pics from there!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It just hampered it but other than that no. It happened again from 2 to 4.30 this morning now again from 10. To 12.30 and again tonight from 18 to 20.30.[emoji85] [emoji85]


What a pain having to organise your life around all that!
Are they working on the supply in the area?


----------



## EllieMay

View attachment 267573

Luv it!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Kids found a lizard while pulling mustard greens out of a friend’s garden. They thought it was so cute.



I love to see the kids playing with the great outdoors! I think that is as natural as it gets and comes back to good parenting)


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> OMG!!
> My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs!
> This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!!
> My heart stopped!!
> I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!!
> Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
> 2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link!
> He is safe now! Phew!!
> She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.



Instant heart failure!!!! We all make those innocent mistakes though. So glad it turned out ok!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Apparently the beware of alligator signs work better than the No Swimming signs...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] TRUTH!!!


----------



## JoesMum

At the airport on our way home. Had enjoyable morning watching flamingoes, etc


----------



## Momof4

How frustrating @CarolM 
You can come stay with me until they get their act together!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> He's looking very dapper!
> All that's missing is a Guinness!
> Happy St Patrick's Day to you too Opo


@Ray--Opo You stage Opo so well for those pictures! I bet you could do a calendar that's all Opo, all the time! 

January - Happy New Year Opo
February - Cactus flowers for Opo
March - St. Patrick's Opo
April - Easter Bunny Opo
May - 
June - 
July - Patriotic / Summer Opo
August - 
September - 
October - Halloween Opo
November - Thanksgiving Opo
December - Christmas / Winter Holiday Opo

I'm sure the CDR can come up with more creative Opo calendar ideas!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I wonder why.........


Well, all the translations from American English to other languages interpret No Swimming to mean "no swimming" in the other languages. That may be fine when someone is up north or out west...but then there's "Florida English." 

Tourism is our number one economic driver in Florida, so one of the basic principles in Florida English is "Do not scare the tourists."

The Florida English translation of No Swimming is "Beware of Alligators, Water Moccasins, and anything else we haven't thought of or don't know about yet."


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> OMG!!
> My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs!
> This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!!
> My heart stopped!!
> I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!!
> Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
> 2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link!
> He is safe now! Phew!!
> She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.


Wow. What a scare. But (ulterior motive) she's getting a great education for many years from now. My heirloom is my darling Saphire.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 267520
> 
> 
> Ready to set sail. In about two hours. We checked in early [emoji85]


Bon voyage Lena. Have an awesome time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What's with this group? First a bunch of us are sick and now a bunch of us are travelling. It's like we're somehow connected. Well, cut the cord! I don 't want to travel!!!


I am starting to think the same way.


----------



## Cathie G

Is anybody else still getting gigantic ads all over the thread they are trying to watch? It's actually slowing my phone down and changing what I try to type.


----------



## JoesMum

We are home. The slowest part of the trip was the last mile as road works have started and there are two sets of temporary traffic lights causing chaos!

Sat down with a mug of tea (of course) and then checked our camera nest box. It looks like nest building has just started 

Mrs B is running about a week later than last year 



For those new to the CDR. Our nestbox is for bluet!ts (Swap the ! for the letter i ... I cannot type the word properly because TFO’s swear filter deletes references to a common British bird  )


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 267528
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patrick’s Day!
> (Wrong drink, I know. At least husband got it right.)
> 
> Next post should be from Oslo.


Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So today we have been to the Camargue - a nature reserve which comprises salt marshes on the Mediterranean.
> 
> We started with an area we aren’t familiar with and were rewarded with nesting storks, European Pond Turtles, glossy ibis, lizards and many coypu all drowned out by a loud frog chorus (at least 3 different species judging from their calls)
> View attachment 267538
> 
> View attachment 267539
> 
> View attachment 267540


So do the turtles speak French?


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> We are home. The slowest part of the trip was the last mile as road works have started and there are two sets of temporary traffic lights causing chaos!
> 
> Sat down with a mug of tea (of course) and then checked our camera nest box. It looks like nest building has just started
> 
> Mrs B is running about a week later than last year
> View attachment 267642
> 
> 
> For those new to the CDR. Our nestbox is for bluet!ts (Swap the ! for the letter i ... I cannot type the word properly because TFO’s swear filter deletes references to a common British bird  )


Actually, there's a common American bird as well. It's a tufted
t!tmouse.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Firecrest (Googled)
> View attachment 267541
> 
> 
> 
> Camargue white horses. The black bulls were too distant
> View attachment 267542
> 
> 
> View attachment 267543
> 
> View attachment 267544


Now I can say I have visited parts of France. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's always nice to see places my friends have visited that I know I'll never get the chance to see in person. Keep 'em coming!


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't know everything they're doing in our city but most people don't like the environmental laws. I however love them. I've actually seen white pelicans, the six butterfly species, deer, etc. Hanging out in our city like they are citizens of the US. Maybe this little darling is one of my mosquito protection critters. He lived on my deck this past summer. The little critter let me shoot a closeup.
> View attachment 267549


Aaww cute.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We are home. The slowest part of the trip was the last mile as road works have started and there are two sets of temporary traffic lights causing chaos!
> 
> Sat down with a mug of tea (of course) and then checked our camera nest box. It looks like nest building has just started
> 
> Mrs B is running about a week later than last year
> View attachment 267642
> 
> 
> For those new to the CDR. Our nestbox is for bluet!ts (Swap the ! for the letter i ... I cannot type the word properly because TFO’s swear filter deletes references to a common British bird  )



Glad y’all are home safe, hopefully not too worn out! Looked like an amazing trip. I LOVE the best box!! Super neat!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 267550
> Opo says Happy St. Patrick's day


Happy St' Patricks day back at ya Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You'd better be...hehehe...can't wait till Monday! Oh by the by I managed to get my shortcut back so I can bug everybody quicker.


Lol. So sorry the summary is going to have to wait. Haven't had a chance to write it nor really read all the posts. I will do one as soon as I am able to give it my full attention.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s this to entice you into the wonderfully warm Florida waters...
> 
> View attachment 267574


Yip. That definitely makes me want to go swim.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I get a baby toad every year. Somehow I always find the little ones in my front yard flower bed. I move them to the back yard. This little guy stayed on my deck all 2018 summer. He's special.


Yes he is.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> OMG!!
> My biggest scare since having these tortoises for 6yrs!
> This morning I asked my daughter to open the heated houses and this evening I went out and saw the pen gate was open!!
> My heart stopped!!
> I looked around thinking maybe he stayed in the shed but nope he was gone!! Our backyard is about 1.5 acres and it’s now getting close to dark! Not to mention the dogs were outside almost all day!!
> Yikes! My husband went left I went right towards that container in our yard!
> 2 minutes later my husband found him at the fence line trying to get thru the chain link!
> He is safe now! Phew!!
> She was warned to double check that the gate actually locked.


Wow. That was a close call.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Apparently we must return home today [emoji22]
> 
> We have time for more exploring before we fly though. We thought we would try the marshland nearer the airport in Montpellier today.


It is always sad when your vacation comes to an end.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunday we paddled through thick mangrove “forests” and tunnels that led out to large open lakes, complete with alligators and flying jumping fish.
> 
> Thick Mangroves
> 
> View attachment 267598
> View attachment 267599
> 
> 
> 
> Open Calm Pools
> 
> View attachment 267600


Very nice.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What a pain having to organise your life around all that!
> Are they working on the supply in the area?


It is load shedding. It has become very annoying.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 267573
> 
> Luv it!!!!


Are you building a heated house for your outside enclosures.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> How frustrating @CarolM
> You can come stay with me until they get their act together!


I would love that.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, all the translations from American English to other languages interpret No Swimming to mean "no swimming" in the other languages. That may be fine when someone is up north or out west...but then there's "Florida English."
> 
> Tourism is our number one economic driver in Florida, so one of the basic principles in Florida English is "Do not scare the tourists."
> 
> The Florida English translation of No Swimming is "Beware of Alligators, Water Moccasins, and anything else we haven't thought of or don't know about yet."


Well...deep subject. Ohio has copperheads, rattlesnakes, and brown recluse vacationing from Florida now. I've actually seen an anole on a plant in Lowe's. I wanted to catch the little one and turn it loose in my animal room. I didn't have a spare box handy to put the poor little animal in safely to carry home...I don't know if pictures would work let alone words. Like hay, there might be a critter living here.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, all the translations from American English to other languages interpret No Swimming to mean "no swimming" in the other languages. That may be fine when someone is up north or out west...but then there's "Florida English."
> 
> Tourism is our number one economic driver in Florida, so one of the basic principles in Florida English is "Do not scare the tourists."
> 
> The Florida English translation of No Swimming is "Beware of Alligators, Water Moccasins, and anything else we haven't thought of or don't know about yet."


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Is anybody else still getting gigantic ads all over the thread they are trying to watch? It's actually slowing my phone down and changing what I try to type.


Oh no. That is terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Is anybody else still getting gigantic ads all over the thread they are trying to watch? It's actually slowing my phone down and changing what I try to type.


I have had no issues so far.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yip. That definitely makes me want to go swim.


I could be wrong but it's better then a crocodile?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I could be wrong but it's better then a crocodile?


I have no clue. I am not familiar with either crocodiles or alligators.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Is anybody else still getting gigantic ads all over the thread they are trying to watch? It's actually slowing my phone down and changing what I try to type.


Yes I get one which covers half the screen everytime I visit TFO, and everytime I click on the link I am given and toggle all to off.
It doesn't stop the big spaces in between posts but it seems to stop the ads.
There is a thread about it in the Site Announcements section .
Josh is working with new advertisers and they haven't got it right yet, but he wants people to send screen shots.
Have a read of his posts and see if you can send him a pic of what you are getting


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes I get one which covers half the screen everytime I visit TFO, and everytime I click on the link I am given and toggle all to off.
> It doesn't stop the big spaces in between posts but it seems to stop the ads.
> There is a thread about it in the Site Announcements section .
> Josh is working with new advertisers and they haven't got it right yet, but he wants people to send screen shots.
> Have a read of his posts and see if you can send him a pic of what you are getting


Ok. It's awful. But I refuse to give up. Even though I'm an internet dufus.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So do the turtles speak French?



Almost certainly... but I think most tortoises too. The French shrug of the shoulders and doing what they darn well please is what most tortoises do anyway [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, there's a common American bird as well. It's a tufted
> t!tmouse.



I think they’re closely related


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok. It's awful. But I refuse to give up. Even though I'm an internet dufus.


You will get it right.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Almost certainly... but I think most tortoises too. The French shrug of the shoulders and doing what they darn well please is what most tortoises do anyway [emoji23]


Lol. Very true. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I could be wrong but it's better then a crocodile?



I don’t think there’s much in it. Alligators and crocodiles both have species that grow enormous!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates [emoji4]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are home. The slowest part of the trip was the last mile as road works have started and there are two sets of temporary traffic lights causing chaos!
> 
> Sat down with a mug of tea (of course) and then checked our camera nest box. It looks like nest building has just started
> 
> Mrs B is running about a week later than last year
> View attachment 267642
> 
> 
> For those new to the CDR. Our nestbox is for bluet!ts (Swap the ! for the letter i ... I cannot type the word properly because TFO’s swear filter deletes references to a common British bird  )


Home Tweet Home!
Welcome back Linda
I'm looking forward to seeing Mrs B's progress!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates [emoji4]
> View attachment 267648
> View attachment 267649


Happy Monday to you too Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Happy Monday to you too Noel!



Hi Lyn [emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You will get it right.


First I have to get a picture. I just got 2 while I was trying to answer your quote.


----------



## JoesMum

Uh oh!

JoesDad has gone to bed early with a very high temperature. He was fine until about an hour after we got home.

I have decided to move into my daughter’s bedroom for my own safety. Not sure what’s going on with JoesDad, but I figure it’s best he is close to the en suite bathroom just in case!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Is anybody else still getting gigantic ads all over the thread they are trying to watch? It's actually slowing my phone down and changing what I try to type.


The ads are still annoying. It's been hit and miss for me... Literally. I'll go to select a link or something in the TFO, and by the time it gets the page with all the ads loaded, I will have MISSED the link I tried to select. I will have missed it entirely, or else hit ANOTHER link that I hadn't intended to press.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh no. That is terrible.


Josh needs to know so he can try to fix it. Take a screen shot and send it to [email protected]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> JoesDad has gone to bed early with a very high temperature. He was fine until about an hour after we got home.
> 
> I have decided to move into my daughter’s bedroom for my own safety. Not sure what’s going on with JoesDad, but I figure it’s best he is close to the en suite bathroom just in case!


Oh no not more lurgy!
Hope JoesDad is feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed.
I've lost my remote control for the tv which is driving me mad.
I've looked everywhere, in all the obvious place and even checked the bin, the fridge, cupboards and the bread bin just in case I've absentmindedly put it in one of those.
I'm sure it will eventually turn up but I'm at a loss as to where else it could be.
There's only been Lola and I here today.
Maybe Lola has taken it into his hide. 
Anyway I'm going to read some of my book so nos da and take care
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The ads are still annoying. It's been hit and miss for me... Literally. I'll go to select a link or something in the TFO, and by the time it gets the page with all the ads loaded, I will have MISSED the link I tried to select. I will have missed it entirely, or else hit ANOTHER link that I hadn't intended to press.


I sent this picture to him.but he's probably being driven nuts by all the emails. I hated to do it to him but the one I caught says a lot.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I could be wrong but it's better then a crocodile?


MUCH.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Are you building a heated house for your outside enclosures.



Yes we are! I don’t know how that picture got posted though[emoji51][emoji51] I did not intend to... but oh well, Lol... I guess there are much worse pictures to post by accident. Lol... it’s been a crazy week for me I hope yours is starting to settle down now!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I would love that.



Drag out the air mattress, I’m coming too!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed.
> I've lost my remote control for the tv which is driving me mad.
> I've looked everywhere, in all the obvious place and even checked the bin, the fridge, cupboards and the bread bin just in case I've absentmindedly put it in one of those.
> I'm sure it will eventually turn up but I'm at a loss as to where else it could be.
> There's only been Lola and I here today.
> Maybe Lola has taken it into his hide.
> Anyway I'm going to read some of my book so nos da and take care
> See you tomorrow.


I hate it if I lose the remote. No wonder your going to beddy bye. I wouldn't be able to sleep because mine has to be attached to me at all times. I don't listen to a word they have to say but it's noise. Goodnight.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> JoesDad has gone to bed early with a very high temperature. He was fine until about an hour after we got home.
> 
> I have decided to move into my daughter’s bedroom for my own safety. Not sure what’s going on with JoesDad, but I figure it’s best he is close to the en suite bathroom just in case!



Oh no!! Break out the Lysol!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Are you building a heated house for your outside enclosures.


Lucky you. To see the picture. It won't let me see it.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Almost certainly... but I think most tortoises too. The French shrug of the shoulders and doing what they darn well please is what most tortoises do anyway [emoji23]


Since my deaf brother can say yuf ya and his cat comes to him...what language is that...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Since my deaf brother can say yuf ya and his cat comes to him...what language is that...


The language of love?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Alligators are definitely preferable to crocodiles. Of course, now you all will want to know why, and I'm going to have to remember...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

https://owlcation.com/stem/Whats-the-difference-between-alligators-and-crocodiles

https://www.diffen.com/difference/Alligator_vs_Crocodile


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow! Another great day of #Kayaking #Florida

Well we got very lucky with the weather today, no real storms or strong winds. We had a good steady breeze, but no rain.

So we did get to the Cape Romano “Dome Homes”, and saw tons of pelicans along our way.

A few quick pix




A Local



Rest Break



The Birds!



Paddling Away



The Dome Homes

*Description*
The Cape Romano Dome House is an abandoned modern house located on Caxambas Island, south of Marco Island in Cape Romano in the Ten Thousand Islands of Collier County, Florida. It was constructed in 1980 by retired businessman Bob Lee, abandoned in 1992, sold in 2005 to John Tosto. Wikipedia

The homes - https://www.messynessychic.com/2013...ome-homes-marching-into-the-sea-before-after/


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Another great day of #Kayaking #Florida
> 
> Well we got very lucky with the weather today, no real storms or strong winds. We had a good steady breeze, but no rain.
> 
> So we did get to the Cape Romano “Dome Homes”, and saw tons of pelicans along our way.
> 
> A few quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 267659
> 
> A Local
> 
> View attachment 267660
> 
> Rest Break
> 
> View attachment 267661
> 
> The Birds!
> 
> View attachment 267662
> 
> Paddling Away
> 
> View attachment 267663
> 
> The Dome Homes
> 
> *Description*
> The Cape Romano Dome House is an abandoned modern house located on Caxambas Island, south of Marco Island in Cape Romano in the Ten Thousand Islands of Collier County, Florida. It was constructed in 1980 by retired businessman Bob Lee, abandoned in 1992, sold in 2005 to John Tosto. Wikipedia
> 
> The homes - https://www.messynessychic.com/2013...ome-homes-marching-into-the-sea-before-after/



Really cool photos again!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Ray--Opo You stage Opo so well for those pictures! I bet you could do a calendar that's all Opo, all the time!
> 
> January - Happy New Year Opo
> February - Cactus flowers for Opo
> March - St. Patrick's Opo
> April - Easter Bunny Opo
> May -
> June -
> July - Patriotic / Summer Opo
> August -
> September -
> October - Halloween Opo
> November - Thanksgiving Opo
> December - Christmas / Winter Holiday Opo
> 
> I'm sure the CDR can come up with more creative Opo calendar ideas!


Thanks Pastel, I have to give the credit to my wife. She loves going to the dollar store and buying the get ups. My wife was away for Valentines so I came up with the cactus flowers.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Another great day of #Kayaking #Florida
> 
> Well we got very lucky with the weather today, no real storms or strong winds. We had a good steady breeze, but no rain.
> 
> So we did get to the Cape Romano “Dome Homes”, and saw tons of pelicans along our way.
> 
> A few quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 267659
> 
> A Local
> 
> View attachment 267660
> 
> Rest Break
> 
> View attachment 267661
> 
> The Birds!
> 
> View attachment 267662
> 
> Paddling Away
> 
> View attachment 267663
> 
> The Dome Homes
> 
> *Description*
> The Cape Romano Dome House is an abandoned modern house located on Caxambas Island, south of Marco Island in Cape Romano in the Ten Thousand Islands of Collier County, Florida. It was constructed in 1980 by retired businessman Bob Lee, abandoned in 1992, sold in 2005 to John Tosto. Wikipedia
> 
> The homes - https://www.messynessychic.com/2013...ome-homes-marching-into-the-sea-before-after/


Fascinating. I'd never heard of the dome houses before... I don't think... Or if I had, I had long forgotten it. Not exactly in my backyard in North Florida. 

Excellent resources for more information. Mark, you've sent my brain running in all sorts of directions this morning!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Another great day of #Kayaking #Florida
> 
> Well we got very lucky with the weather today, no real storms or strong winds. We had a good steady breeze, but no rain.
> 
> So we did get to the Cape Romano “Dome Homes”, and saw tons of pelicans along our way.
> 
> A few quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 267659
> 
> A Local
> 
> View attachment 267660
> 
> Rest Break
> 
> View attachment 267661
> 
> The Birds!
> 
> View attachment 267662
> 
> Paddling Away
> 
> View attachment 267663
> 
> The Dome Homes
> 
> *Description*
> The Cape Romano Dome House is an abandoned modern house located on Caxambas Island, south of Marco Island in Cape Romano in the Ten Thousand Islands of Collier County, Florida. It was constructed in 1980 by retired businessman Bob Lee, abandoned in 1992, sold in 2005 to John Tosto. Wikipedia
> 
> The homes - https://www.messynessychic.com/2013...ome-homes-marching-into-the-sea-before-after/



You have made me want to take up Kayaking! What a beautiful way to explore!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

About the dome houses... It was pre-Hurricane Andrew (1992) construction. If they had access to some of the modern windows on the market, they could have lived there longer.

High winds do plenty of damage, but it's usually the water that does a structure in.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!!
> View attachment 267665




No kayaks? A kayak gliding along would look perfect!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another shot of the wonderful Florida Brown Pelicans. This one group had more than 200


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Another shot of the wonderful Florida Brown Pelicans. This one group had more than 200
> 
> View attachment 267669


Were they begging for food?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Were they begging for food?



No, these were a bit leery of us and as we paddled closer, they eventually all took off. Quite the scene.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, these were a bit leery of us and as we paddled closer, they eventually all took off. Quite the scene.
> 
> View attachment 267687


I would be pretty scared/worried, paddling around in water shared by alligators and only having a thin-walled kayak separating me from the 'gator!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates [emoji4]
> View attachment 267648
> View attachment 267649


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> First I have to get a picture. I just got 2 while I was trying to answer your quote.


[emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> JoesDad has gone to bed early with a very high temperature. He was fine until about an hour after we got home.
> 
> I have decided to move into my daughter’s bedroom for my own safety. Not sure what’s going on with JoesDad, but I figure it’s best he is close to the en suite bathroom just in case!


Oh no. Good luck and get well JoesDad.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed.
> I've lost my remote control for the tv which is driving me mad.
> I've looked everywhere, in all the obvious place and even checked the bin, the fridge, cupboards and the bread bin just in case I've absentmindedly put it in one of those.
> I'm sure it will eventually turn up but I'm at a loss as to where else it could be.
> There's only been Lola and I here today.
> Maybe Lola has taken it into his hide.
> Anyway I'm going to read some of my book so nos da and take care
> See you tomorrow.


Under the couch? Under the fridge? In the oven with your wine bottles? In your new boot? On top of the TV. In your pocket? In your bag? Under the cushion. In your bed under the blankets, under your pillow, in the freezer, on the coffee tin, in the cutlery draw? Just throwing possible places out there for you.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I would be pretty scared/worried, paddling around in water shared by alligators and only having a thin-walled kayak separating me from the 'gator!



You just paddle (or peddle) faster.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes we are! I don’t know how that picture got posted though[emoji51][emoji51] I did not intend to... but oh well, Lol... I guess there are much worse pictures to post by accident. Lol... it’s been a crazy week for me I hope yours is starting to settle down now!


Lol. Not really. And all the load shedding we are getting is not helping at all.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Drag out the air mattress, I’m coming too!!!


Yayyy. I have always wanted a slumber party. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Lucky you. To see the picture. It won't let me see it.


So sorry Cathie. Big hug!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Since my deaf brother can say yuf ya and his cat comes to him...what language is that...


Why that is that yuf ya language. Of course.!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> https://owlcation.com/stem/Whats-the-difference-between-alligators-and-crocodiles
> 
> https://www.diffen.com/difference/Alligator_vs_Crocodile


Okay then...I won't be making any friends with crocodiles.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Another great day of #Kayaking #Florida
> 
> Well we got very lucky with the weather today, no real storms or strong winds. We had a good steady breeze, but no rain.
> 
> So we did get to the Cape Romano “Dome Homes”, and saw tons of pelicans along our way.
> 
> A few quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 267659
> 
> A Local
> 
> View attachment 267660
> 
> Rest Break
> 
> View attachment 267661
> 
> The Birds!
> 
> View attachment 267662
> 
> Paddling Away
> 
> View attachment 267663
> 
> The Dome Homes
> 
> *Description*
> The Cape Romano Dome House is an abandoned modern house located on Caxambas Island, south of Marco Island in Cape Romano in the Ten Thousand Islands of Collier County, Florida. It was constructed in 1980 by retired businessman Bob Lee, abandoned in 1992, sold in 2005 to John Tosto. Wikipedia
> 
> The homes - https://www.messynessychic.com/2013...ome-homes-marching-into-the-sea-before-after/


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!!
> View attachment 267665


Good Morning. 
Love the sunrise. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I would be pretty scared/worried, paddling around in water shared by alligators and only having a thin-walled kayak separating me from the 'gator!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Day All.

Finally caught up. But am exhausted. I am going to take a nap until the electricity comes back on.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I would be pretty scared/worried, paddling around in water shared by alligators and only having a thin-walled kayak separating me from the 'gator!


In my mind, alligators are a lot like black bears... They typically mind their own business and keep their distance from humans. It's when they start associating the humans with the presence of food (often a particularly easy meal, if people feed them) that problems arise.

Generally speaking, it wouldn't be worth the risk (to the alligator) for an alligator of any size to attack an adult human. Especially if said human was armed with such a good weapon as a kayak paddle.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> You just paddle (or peddle) faster.



Nope, nope!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Another great day of #Kayaking #Florida
> 
> Well we got very lucky with the weather today, no real storms or strong winds. We had a good steady breeze, but no rain.
> 
> So we did get to the Cape Romano “Dome Homes”, and saw tons of pelicans along our way.
> 
> A few quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 267659
> 
> A Local
> 
> View attachment 267660
> 
> Rest Break
> 
> View attachment 267661
> 
> The Birds!
> 
> View attachment 267662
> 
> Paddling Away
> 
> View attachment 267663
> 
> The Dome Homes
> 
> *Description*
> The Cape Romano Dome House is an abandoned modern house located on Caxambas Island, south of Marco Island in Cape Romano in the Ten Thousand Islands of Collier County, Florida. It was constructed in 1980 by retired businessman Bob Lee, abandoned in 1992, sold in 2005 to John Tosto. Wikipedia
> 
> The homes - https://www.messynessychic.com/2013...ome-homes-marching-into-the-sea-before-after/



Quit teasing us with these clear water beach pics!! Glad your enjoying yourself!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Good Day All.
> 
> Finally caught up. But am exhausted. I am going to take a nap until the electricity comes back on.



Again?!?! That really sucks!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!!
> View attachment 267665



Beautiful morning!!


----------



## Momof4

Good day CDR!! 
Here’s a cute pic of April and her 3 day old baby yet to be named.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!!
> View attachment 267665



That is beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Busy day today catching up on chores, seeing my physio and nursing JoesDad.

Not sure what bug he has had, raging temperature and wiped out but not much else. He is much better this evening and has decided to work from home tomorrow to see it off properly.

I hope everyone has had a good day... and Carol, I do hope your power problems don’t go on for too long.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The language of love?


Yep. And you aught to hear what Joe says when the kitty wants to be with me and not him. The kitty makes him beg.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Busy day today catching up on chores, seeing my physio and nursing JoesDad.
> 
> Not sure what bug he has had, raging temperature and wiped out but not much else. He is much better this evening and has decided to work from home tomorrow to see it off properly.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good day... and Carol, I do hope your power problems don’t go on for too long.


Hoping he fought off the bug and won.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Busy day today catching up on chores, seeing my physio and nursing JoesDad.
> 
> Not sure what bug he has had, raging temperature and wiped out but not much else. He is much better this evening and has decided to work from home tomorrow to see it off properly.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good day... and Carol, I do hope your power problems don’t go on for too long.



Hmmm, I hope he feels stronger tomorrow.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yep. And you aught to hear what Joe says when the kitty wants to be with me and not him. The kitty makes him beg.


Definitely sounds like a cat...


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> You just paddle (or peddle) faster.


I think I lip read, "Holy Sh..t!!!" 

That was a pretty darned big gator. I was expecting a pretty small one.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> In my mind, alligators are a lot like black bears... They typically mind their own business and keep their distance from humans. It's when they start associating the humans with the presence of food (often a particularly easy meal, if people feed them) that problems arise.
> 
> Generally speaking, it wouldn't be worth the risk (to the alligator) for an alligator of any size to attack an adult human. Especially if said human was armed with such a good weapon as a kayak paddle.


Or a noose around there mouth...I've heard of all the dangers but never saw it. Thank God. But I did walk around them with some healthy respect. I believe at certain times of the year they aren't hunting anyway.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Or a noose around there mouth...I've heard of all the dangers but never saw it. Thank God. But I did walk around them with some healthy respect. I believe at certain times of the year they aren't hunting anyway.




Really, they are just like big logs hagging around ‘til they are hungry. They slowly sink below the surface as one approaches.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Really, they are just like big logs hagging around ‘til they are hungry. They slowly sink below the surface as one approaches.
> 
> View attachment 267717



Not cool at all!! I would never!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Under the couch? Under the fridge? In the oven with your wine bottles? In your new boot? On top of the TV. In your pocket? In your bag? Under the cushion. In your bed under the blankets, under your pillow, in the freezer, on the coffee tin, in the cutlery draw? Just throwing possible places out there for you.


My nephew found it for me this afternoon.
It was somewhere I had already looked - on the floor behind my chair!
Sometimes you need fresh eyes to find things that are right under your nose - or backside as the case may be!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> You just paddle (or peddle) faster.



The poor alligator was probably at greater risk of choking to death on those floats!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay then...I won't be making any friends with crocodiles.


She sailed away on a lovely summer's day
On the back of a crocodile,
She said you see he's as tame as tame can be
As they see off down the Nile.
The croc winked an eye as the last waved goodbye
Wearing a happy smile,
But at the end of the tide the lady was inside,
And smile was on the crocodile
Snap Snap!

A kiddies song we used to sing with the little ones.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good day CDR!!
> Here’s a cute pic of April and her 3 day old baby yet to be named.
> View attachment 267699
> 
> View attachment 267700


Beautiful.
Glad it's up on its feet - the first few hours are always tricky for them.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Busy day today catching up on chores, seeing my physio and nursing JoesDad.
> 
> Not sure what bug he has had, raging temperature and wiped out but not much else. He is much better this evening and has decided to work from home tomorrow to see it off properly.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good day... and Carol, I do hope your power problems don’t go on for too long.


Glad he is feeling better.
Maybe a few days at home would make sure sees it off completely.
Hope all went well with the physio.
I have my first physio appointment for my leg and foot on Thursday, hope it's not too painful.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> In my mind, alligators are a lot like black bears... They typically mind their own business and keep their distance from humans. It's when they start associating the humans with the presence of food (often a particularly easy meal, if people feed them) that problems arise.
> 
> Generally speaking, it wouldn't be worth the risk (to the alligator) for an alligator of any size to attack an adult human. Especially if said human was armed with such a good weapon as a kayak paddle.


When I was on an airboat ride in the Everglades from Coopertown the guide threw marshmallows in to attract the alligators.
I remember thinking at the time it wasn't really a sensible thing to do as the alligators would see people as a food source.
The sad thing is that in the event of any attack it's the poor animal that gets destroyed because of human stupidity!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> She sailed away on a lovely summer's day
> On the back of a crocodile,
> She said you see he's as tame as tame can be
> As they see off down the Nile.
> The croc winked an eye as the last waved goodbye
> Wearing a happy smile,
> But at the end of the tide the lady was inside,
> And smile was on the crocodile
> Snap Snap!
> 
> A kiddies song we used to sing with the little ones.


 .............that should be 'lady waved goodbye'


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, 
Happy to see everyone seems OK today.
These ads are a royal pain in the butt so this is only a flying visit.
I was going to pop in earlier today but they got on my nerves making the screen jump about when I was trying to log in.
Anyway I'll pop in tomorrow when hopefully I'm feeling more patient!
Nos da for now and take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Really, they are just like big logs hagging around ‘til they are hungry. They slowly sink below the surface as one approaches.
> 
> View attachment 267717


Yes. And a kayak is more respectful.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> .............that should be 'lady waved goodbye'


I'll just let em be...a croc...hehehe...And wave goodbye from shore.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all,
> Happy to see everyone seems OK today.
> These ads are a royal pain in the butt so this is only a flying visit.
> I was going to pop in earlier today but they got on my nerves making the screen jump about when I was trying to log in.
> Anyway I'll pop in tomorrow when hopefully I'm feeling more patient!
> Nos da for now and take care.



Goodnight Lyn! Love the song and good luck at your ortho appointment!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My nephew found it for me this afternoon.
> It was somewhere I had already looked - on the floor behind my chair!
> Sometimes you need fresh eyes to find things that are right under your nose - or backside as the case may be!


I do that. It makes me frustrated at me. If you're stuck in your home...!!! it has to be there. I have stuck things places they shouldn't be like the fridge by getting distracted. Since I'm older and my eyes don't work like they used to it's even worse. I always find it after I bought another. The only good thing about that is I got some exercise by going shopping.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> When I was on an airboat ride in the Everglades from Coopertown the guide threw marshmallows in to attract the alligators.
> I remember thinking at the time it wasn't really a sensible thing to do as the alligators would see people as a food source.
> The sad thing is that in the event of any attack it's the poor animal that gets destroyed because of human stupidity!


Amen.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good evening All

We got skunked out today, no, not a skunk, but tons of rain and winds and high gusts. No kayaking pix today! 

Tomorrow should be a lot better and we’ll return exploring the Ten Thousand Islands area of west Florida.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Another great day of #Kayaking #Florida
> 
> Well we got very lucky with the weather today, no real storms or strong winds. We had a good steady breeze, but no rain.
> 
> So we did get to the Cape Romano “Dome Homes”, and saw tons of pelicans along our way.
> 
> A few quick pix
> 
> 
> View attachment 267659
> 
> A Local
> 
> View attachment 267660
> 
> Rest Break
> 
> View attachment 267661
> 
> The Birds!
> 
> View attachment 267662
> 
> Paddling Away
> 
> View attachment 267663
> 
> The Dome Homes
> 
> *Description*
> The Cape Romano Dome House is an abandoned modern house located on Caxambas Island, south of Marco Island in Cape Romano in the Ten Thousand Islands of Collier County, Florida. It was constructed in 1980 by retired businessman Bob Lee, abandoned in 1992, sold in 2005 to John Tosto. Wikipedia
> 
> The homes - https://www.messynessychic.com/2013...ome-homes-marching-into-the-sea-before-after/


Very interesting history.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Getting ready for Easter [emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267729
> 
> Getting ready for Easter [emoji851]



Looking good!! Happy Tuesday Noel!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all,
> Happy to see everyone seems OK today.
> These ads are a royal pain in the butt so this is only a flying visit.
> I was going to pop in earlier today but they got on my nerves making the screen jump about when I was trying to log in.
> Anyway I'll pop in tomorrow when hopefully I'm feeling more patient!
> Nos da for now and take care.


Please send an email to Josh about this - [email protected]


----------



## Kristoff

Hi all. I don’t seem to be able to open the TFO page on my computer. Here’s the test message to check the app


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day all

Just a friendly tort saying hello (part of this house’s decor)


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning & Happy Wednesday!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day all
> 
> Just a friendly tort saying hello (part of this house’s decor)
> 
> View attachment 267733


Do you they'd notice if he went missing? I like him.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Apparently the beware of alligator signs work better than the No Swimming signs...



They should install those around the fountains in Rome!


----------



## Kristoff

Loved all the frogs and lizards. Glad Kathy’s scare was short-lived and Mark didn’t swim with the alligators. Sorry that Linda’s vacation is over and JoesDad caught a bug. 

How lucky that Lyn’s runaway TV remote was apprehended quickly by her nephew. 

Good luck to Heather with building a heated house and to Carol organizing a CDR slumber party. 

TFO still doesn’t work on my computer, so this is just a quick hi from me via the app.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. So sorry the summary is going to have to wait. Haven't had a chance to write it nor really read all the posts. I will do one as soon as I am able to give it my full attention.


We'll call it...you just needed a vacation like everyone else.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes we are! I don’t know how that picture got posted though[emoji51][emoji51] I did not intend to... but oh well, Lol... I guess there are much worse pictures to post by accident. Lol... it’s been a crazy week for me I hope yours is starting to settle down now!


You aught to see some of my pictures of a work in progress. It gets downright nasty before your done. I like a before, during, and after.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Two quick picks of some turtles for you guyd


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> She sailed away on a lovely summer's day
> On the back of a crocodile,
> She said you see he's as tame as tame can be
> As they see off down the Nile.
> The croc winked an eye as the last waved goodbye
> Wearing a happy smile,
> But at the end of the tide the lady was inside,
> And smile was on the crocodile
> Snap Snap!
> 
> A kiddies song we used to sing with the little ones.


There's one my mom used to sing to me about alligators. The only words I can remember yet are "swim little fishy".


----------



## Momof4

WooHoo!! 
I was having withdrawals !!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hi all. I don’t seem to be able to open the TFO page on my computer. Here’s the test message to check the app


I had that too. I still have big ads but not as annoying. Although Clarol must hate my ash blond hair. They keep trying to sell me hair dye in big personalised promotions.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some more turtle pictures from today's inland paddle on the Orange River


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Loved all the frogs and lizards. Glad Kathy’s scare was short-lived and Mark didn’t swim with the alligators. Sorry that Linda’s vacation is over and JoesDad caught a bug.
> 
> How lucky that Lyn’s runaway TV remote was apprehended quickly by her nephew.
> 
> Good luck to Heather with building a heated house and to Carol organizing a CDR slumber party.
> 
> TFO still doesn’t work on my computer, so this is just a quick hi from me via the app.


Hay.


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Do you they'd notice if he went missing? I like him.



Hmmmm. I could replace it with a frog or something


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some more turtle pictures from today's inland paddle on the Orange River
> 
> View attachment 267758
> View attachment 267759
> View attachment 267760
> View attachment 267761
> View attachment 267762
> View attachment 267763
> View attachment 267764


So interesting. What kind of turtle is 5 and 6?


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> WooHoo!!
> I was having withdrawals !!!


Hehehe...oh noooooo! No tortoise forum! That sucked to high heaven.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Some more turtle pictures from today's inland paddle on the Orange River
> 
> View attachment 267758
> View attachment 267759
> View attachment 267760
> View attachment 267761
> View attachment 267762
> View attachment 267763
> View attachment 267764



So cool!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Two quick picks of some turtles for you guyd
> 
> View attachment 267752
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267753


In the bottom photo, I like the basking pose of the turtle in the front of the line!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Loved all the frogs and lizards. Glad Kathy’s scare was short-lived and Mark didn’t swim with the alligators. Sorry that Linda’s vacation is over and JoesDad caught a bug.
> 
> How lucky that Lyn’s runaway TV remote was apprehended quickly by her nephew.
> 
> Good luck to Heather with building a heated house and to Carol organizing a CDR slumber party.
> 
> TFO still doesn’t work on my computer, so this is just a quick hi from me via the app.



Hello! Good short summary! Are you rested up from your boat ride? I don’t feel like we saw many pictures from you..Did I miss them?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You aught to see some of my pictures of a work in progress. It gets downright nasty before your done. I like a before, during, and after.



Exactly!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Two quick picks of some turtles for you guyd
> 
> View attachment 267752
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267753



Good ones!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267772
> 
> Happy Wednesday [emoji4]



That was great!! I really did laugh out loud[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267772
> 
> Happy Wednesday [emoji4]



I should take this as a sign to buy those pygmy hippos I've wanted.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Evening All

Today we spent exploring an inland river called the Orange River that also encompasses Manatee Park. The temps have changed and the manatees have moved onward, but the sights along the river were fantastic. Lush, green and tropical.

Some representative scenes

Lush Vegetation






Nice Paddling



Spot for Lunch




Bromeliads Galore


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Today we spent exploring an inland river called the Orange River that also encompasses Manatee Park. The temps have changed and the manatees have moved onward, but the sights along the river were fantastic. Lush, green and tropical.
> 
> Some representative scenes
> 
> Lush Vegetation
> View attachment 267784
> View attachment 267785
> 
> 
> View attachment 267786
> 
> Nice Paddling
> 
> View attachment 267787
> 
> Spot for Lunch
> 
> 
> View attachment 267788
> 
> Bromeliads Galore



Really nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok folks.....here is something I spotted today during our paddle.

Does anyone want to guess what this might be?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks.....here is something I spotted today during our paddle.
> 
> Does anyone want to guess what this might be?
> 
> View attachment 267791



Oh oh ohhhh... I know!!!! Didn’t you recently order something similar for your aquarium??? [emoji16]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Today we spent exploring an inland river called the Orange River that also encompasses Manatee Park. The temps have changed and the manatees have moved onward, but the sights along the river were fantastic. Lush, green and tropical.
> 
> Some representative scenes
> 
> Lush Vegetation
> View attachment 267784
> View attachment 267785
> 
> 
> View attachment 267786
> 
> Nice Paddling
> 
> View attachment 267787
> 
> Spot for Lunch
> 
> 
> View attachment 267788
> 
> Bromeliads Galore



This just looks like so much fun and so relaxing!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks.....here is something I spotted today during our paddle.
> 
> Does anyone want to guess what this might be?
> 
> View attachment 267791



No clue but it almost looks like some sort of egg nest.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> No clue but it almost looks like some sort of egg nest.



Yes. A batch of Mystery Snail eggs, probably recently laid. Very cool to find in the wild.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a nice Great Blue Heron. You think it looks tropical enough?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Glad he is feeling better.
> Maybe a few days at home would make sure sees it off completely.
> Hope all went well with the physio.
> I have my first physio appointment for my leg and foot on Thursday, hope it's not too painful.



Good luck with the physio. I hope it goes OK.

@Lyn W take Ibuprofen BEFORE the physio session. Then take it again 4-5 hours after the first dose. It will make things much more comfortable.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It seems the forum recovered after I went to bed last night. I did try out Gecko Talk but that was down too, recovering an hour or two before TFO by the look of it. I bumped into Kathy and Noel in the TFO facebook group which has made me think. An emergency CDR group on facebook might be useful. I know Lena and Yvonne are around on the TFO group too. I will look into it.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hello! Good short summary! Are you rested up from your boat ride? I don’t feel like we saw many pictures from you..Did I miss them?


Hi, Heather! You're right, I haven't shared anything yet. Finally managed to login from the computer. Not sure what had caused the problem, but I'm here now. Might take a walk (there's a break in my work -- I do freelance), and then upload a few pictures of surprisingly sunny Oslo.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a nice Great Blue Heron. You think it looks tropical enough?
> 
> View attachment 267820


Nah. You need a mojito in the picture. Then it would be just perfect!


----------



## JoesMum

The CDR emergency backup Facebook Group has arrived! I have invited those I could find... Ewa, Kathy, Lena, Laura, Michelle, Noel and Yvonne (under her pseudonym)

It is a private group, so no posts are public. 

If there’s anyone else on facebook, here’s the link

https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks.....here is something I spotted today during our paddle.
> 
> Does anyone want to guess what this might be?
> 
> View attachment 267791


Eggs? No idea of what though.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. A batch of Mystery Snail eggs, probably recently laid. Very cool to find in the wild.


Ah! So much for the mystery...


----------



## Kristoff

The weather is lousy -- and I'm suffering from a new attack of sinusitis after the trip, so I changed my mind about the walk. A few of the promised photos instead!

The cruise started at 16:30 pm from Copenhagen. When we woke up next morning, we were already approaching Oslo. A view of the fjords:




Our visit in Oslo started at Akershus Fortress, a medieval fortress that was used as a military base and a royal residence, and hosts the royal mausoleum and a military museum, as well as memorials to the resistance fighters executed here during WWII. 




The fortress overlooks the Oslo Fjord.







----
From there, we headed down to the city center, and found a familiar face on the way. Husband insisted on a picture.




Oslo City Hall is nicknamed "brunost", the Norwegian brown cheese (it looks like a couple of those lumped together). Unfortunately the real brunost was not available because apparently it's not the season yet. The Nobel Peace Prize center is right around the corner. 




(To be continued...)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> The weather is lousy -- and I'm suffering from a new attack of sinusitis after the trip, so I changed my mind about the walk. A few of the promised photos instead!
> 
> The cruise started at 16:30 pm from Copenhagen. When we woke up next morning, we were already approaching Oslo. A view of the fjords:
> 
> View attachment 267821
> 
> 
> Our visit in Oslo started at Akershus Fortress, a medieval fortress that was used as a military base and a royal residence, and hosts the royal mausoleum and a military museum, as well as memorials to the resistance fighters executed here during WWII.
> 
> View attachment 267822
> 
> 
> The fortress overlooks the Oslo Fjord.
> 
> View attachment 267823
> 
> 
> View attachment 267824
> 
> 
> ----
> From there, we headed down to the city center, and found a familiar face on the way. Husband insisted on a picture.
> 
> View attachment 267825
> 
> 
> Oslo City Hall is nicknamed "brunost", the Norwegian brown cheese (it looks like a couple of those lumped together). Unfortunately the real brunost was not available because apparently it's not the season yet. The Nobel Peace Prize center is right around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 267826
> 
> 
> (To be continued...)


Wonderful photos. The sky is beautifully clear 

Did you go in the City Hall? The murals in there are amazing!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> The CDR emergency backup Facebook Group has arrived! I have invited those I could find... Ewa, Kathy, Lena, Laura, Michelle, Noel and Yvonne (under her pseudonym)
> 
> It is a private group, so no posts are public.
> 
> If there’s anyone else on facebook, here’s the link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/



And we have Carol too now


----------



## Kristoff

From there, we continued along the boardwalk (for my geocaching), and ...




...found a friend of Mark's!




Oslo, as a city, is obsessed with sculpture. We didn't have time to go to either of the two big sculpture parks, but we saw this little hidden gem. Notice the squares of something that from distance actually looks like grass:




Up close, it's this:







Old snow is still piled up in places, but at least we didn't get the promised sleet!  




...

And then it was time to go back, but not before a visit to the opera house, with its sloping roof, on which you could walk.




A floating sculpture (what else?) of a sinking boat in the foreground and our transport home in the background. Fortunately, this was no foreshadowing of our return journey.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Wonderful photos. The sky is beautifully clear
> 
> Did you go in the City Hall? The murals in there are amazing!


We had only a few hours, so we spent the entire time outdoors, with only a break for lunch. No museums either.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Again?!?! That really sucks!!


Lol. It goes off at least 3 x a day for 2.30hours everyday now.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good day CDR!!
> Here’s a cute pic of April and her 3 day old baby yet to be named.
> View attachment 267699
> 
> View attachment 267700


So sweet.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Busy day today catching up on chores, seeing my physio and nursing JoesDad.
> 
> Not sure what bug he has had, raging temperature and wiped out but not much else. He is much better this evening and has decided to work from home tomorrow to see it off properly.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good day... and Carol, I do hope your power problems don’t go on for too long.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yep. And you aught to hear what Joe says when the kitty wants to be with me and not him. The kitty makes him beg.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My nephew found it for me this afternoon.
> It was somewhere I had already looked - on the floor behind my chair!
> Sometimes you need fresh eyes to find things that are right under your nose - or backside as the case may be!


Whahaha. Thank goodness for fresh eyes.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> She sailed away on a lovely summer's day
> On the back of a crocodile,
> She said you see he's as tame as tame can be
> As they see off down the Nile.
> The croc winked an eye as the last waved goodbye
> Wearing a happy smile,
> But at the end of the tide the lady was inside,
> And smile was on the crocodile
> Snap Snap!
> 
> A kiddies song we used to sing with the little ones.


A Very apt song. After reading Anne's post about the crocodiles and alligators, and the part about nile crocodiles being worse than others, I thought awe awe at reading that the songs crocodile was a nile croc. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Glad he is feeling better.
> Maybe a few days at home would make sure sees it off completely.
> Hope all went well with the physio.
> I have my first physio appointment for my leg and foot on Thursday, hope it's not too painful.


Good luck Lyn. I hope it goes well today.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I do that. It makes me frustrated at me. If you're stuck in your home...!!! it has to be there. I have stuck things places they shouldn't be like the fridge by getting distracted. Since I'm older and my eyes don't work like they used to it's even worse. I always find it after I bought another. The only good thing about that is I got some exercise by going shopping.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Heather! You're right, I haven't shared anything yet. Finally managed to login from the computer. Not sure what had caused the problem, but I'm here now. Might take a walk (there's a break in my work -- I do freelance), and then upload a few pictures of surprisingly sunny Oslo.



Wonderful I remembered the Bloody Mary... [emoji6]
That was about it. I thought my thought process could be clouding the issue! 

Free lance what?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> The weather is lousy -- and I'm suffering from a new attack of sinusitis after the trip, so I changed my mind about the walk. A few of the promised photos instead!
> 
> The cruise started at 16:30 pm from Copenhagen. When we woke up next morning, we were already approaching Oslo. A view of the fjords:
> 
> View attachment 267821
> 
> 
> Our visit in Oslo started at Akershus Fortress, a medieval fortress that was used as a military base and a royal residence, and hosts the royal mausoleum and a military museum, as well as memorials to the resistance fighters executed here during WWII.
> 
> View attachment 267822
> 
> 
> The fortress overlooks the Oslo Fjord.
> 
> View attachment 267823
> 
> 
> View attachment 267824
> 
> 
> ----
> From there, we headed down to the city center, and found a familiar face on the way. Husband insisted on a picture.
> 
> View attachment 267825
> 
> 
> Oslo City Hall is nicknamed "brunost", the Norwegian brown cheese (it looks like a couple of those lumped together). Unfortunately the real brunost was not available because apparently it's not the season yet. The Nobel Peace Prize center is right around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 267826
> 
> 
> (To be continued...)



Very nice!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> From there, we continued along the boardwalk (for my geocaching), and ...
> 
> View attachment 267827
> 
> 
> ...found a friend of Mark's!
> 
> View attachment 267828
> 
> 
> Oslo, as a city, is obsessed with sculpture. We didn't have time to go to either of the two big sculpture parks, but we saw this little hidden gem. Notice the squares of something that from distance actually looks like grass:
> 
> View attachment 267829
> 
> 
> Up close, it's this:
> 
> View attachment 267830
> 
> View attachment 267831
> 
> 
> 
> Old snow is still piled up in places, but at least we didn't get the promised sleet!
> 
> View attachment 267832
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And then it was time to go back, but not before a visit to the opera house, with its sloping roof, on which you could walk.
> 
> View attachment 267833
> 
> 
> A floating sculpture (what else?) of a sinking boat in the foreground and our transport home in the background. Fortunately, this was no foreshadowing of our return journey.
> 
> View attachment 267834



I love the sculpturing! From the tiny people to the big boat, Gorgeous!!! Beautiful city


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267727
> 
> Happy Tuesday [emoji23]


Lol. Happy Thursday. I seem to have missed a few days. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267729
> 
> Getting ready for Easter [emoji851]


Already? Time is flying.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi all. I don’t seem to be able to open the TFO page on my computer. Here’s the test message to check the app


Well the app works.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day all
> 
> Just a friendly tort saying hello (part of this house’s decor)
> 
> View attachment 267733


Hello little turtle.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Loved all the frogs and lizards. Glad Kathy’s scare was short-lived and Mark didn’t swim with the alligators. Sorry that Linda’s vacation is over and JoesDad caught a bug.
> 
> How lucky that Lyn’s runaway TV remote was apprehended quickly by her nephew.
> 
> Good luck to Heather with building a heated house and to Carol organizing a CDR slumber party.
> 
> TFO still doesn’t work on my computer, so this is just a quick hi from me via the app.


Thanks Lena, that was an awesome summary. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> We'll call it...you just needed a vacation like everyone else.


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Two quick picks of some turtles for you guyd
> 
> View attachment 267752
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267753


You guys see lots of turtles. We on the other hand tend to see lots of tortoises on our road trips. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> WooHoo!!
> I was having withdrawals !!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I had that too. I still have big ads but not as annoying. Although Clarol must hate my ash blond hair. They keep trying to sell me hair dye in big personalised promotions.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some more turtle pictures from today's inland paddle on the Orange River
> 
> View attachment 267758
> View attachment 267759
> View attachment 267760
> View attachment 267761
> View attachment 267762
> View attachment 267763
> View attachment 267764


Such awesome pics.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hmmmm. I could replace it with a frog or something


Replace it with one of your turtle photos framed. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> In the bottom photo, I like the basking pose of the turtle in the front of the line!


Three little turtles sitting on a log. And the little one said, roll over, roll over, so they all rolled over and one fell off. And there were two little turtles sitting on a log. 

And the little one said, roll over roll over, so they all rolled over and one fell off. And there was one little turtle sitting on a log. And the little turtle said that's much better.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267772
> 
> Happy Wednesday [emoji4]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All
> 
> Today we spent exploring an inland river called the Orange River that also encompasses Manatee Park. The temps have changed and the manatees have moved onward, but the sights along the river were fantastic. Lush, green and tropical.
> 
> Some representative scenes
> 
> Lush Vegetation
> View attachment 267784
> View attachment 267785
> 
> 
> View attachment 267786
> 
> Nice Paddling
> 
> View attachment 267787
> 
> Spot for Lunch
> 
> 
> View attachment 267788
> 
> Bromeliads Galore


Love the Bromeliads.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks.....here is something I spotted today during our paddle.
> 
> Does anyone want to guess what this might be?
> 
> View attachment 267791


Frog or lizard or fish eggs. Must be something unusual if you are pointing it out.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a nice Great Blue Heron. You think it looks tropical enough?
> 
> View attachment 267820


I love it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lol. It goes off at least 3 x a day for 2.30hours everyday now.



Mandated break times.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Frog or lizard or fish eggs. Must be something unusual if you are pointing it out.



It’s a mystery....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The CDR emergency backup Facebook Group has arrived! I have invited those I could find... Ewa, Kathy, Lena, Laura, Michelle, Noel and Yvonne (under her pseudonym)
> 
> It is a private group, so no posts are public.
> 
> If there’s anyone else on facebook, here’s the link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/


Got it. And joined. I haven't been on in years. Lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You guys see lots of turtles. We on the other hand tend to see lots of tortoises on our road trips. [emoji6]



One tends to see turtles when you spend a lot of time in/on/under the water! If i was hiking, and exploring, I’m hoping i would find some Gopher Torts. Thats next weeks plan.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Love the Bromeliads.



Then.....You’ll like this pix too


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The weather is lousy -- and I'm suffering from a new attack of sinusitis after the trip, so I changed my mind about the walk. A few of the promised photos instead!
> 
> The cruise started at 16:30 pm from Copenhagen. When we woke up next morning, we were already approaching Oslo. A view of the fjords:
> 
> View attachment 267821
> 
> 
> Our visit in Oslo started at Akershus Fortress, a medieval fortress that was used as a military base and a royal residence, and hosts the royal mausoleum and a military museum, as well as memorials to the resistance fighters executed here during WWII.
> 
> View attachment 267822
> 
> 
> The fortress overlooks the Oslo Fjord.
> 
> View attachment 267823
> 
> 
> View attachment 267824
> 
> 
> ----
> From there, we headed down to the city center, and found a familiar face on the way. Husband insisted on a picture.
> 
> View attachment 267825
> 
> 
> Oslo City Hall is nicknamed "brunost", the Norwegian brown cheese (it looks like a couple of those lumped together). Unfortunately the real brunost was not available because apparently it's not the season yet. The Nobel Peace Prize center is right around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 267826
> 
> 
> (To be continued...)


It looks like it is still cold.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Thanks Lena, that was an awesome summary. [emoji6]



Thank you. Especially coming from you, Master!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> From there, we continued along the boardwalk (for my geocaching), and ...
> 
> View attachment 267827
> 
> 
> ...found a friend of Mark's!
> 
> View attachment 267828
> 
> 
> Oslo, as a city, is obsessed with sculpture. We didn't have time to go to either of the two big sculpture parks, but we saw this little hidden gem. Notice the squares of something that from distance actually looks like grass:
> 
> View attachment 267829
> 
> 
> Up close, it's this:
> 
> View attachment 267830
> 
> View attachment 267831
> 
> 
> 
> Old snow is still piled up in places, but at least we didn't get the promised sleet!
> 
> View attachment 267832
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And then it was time to go back, but not before a visit to the opera house, with its sloping roof, on which you could walk.
> 
> View attachment 267833
> 
> 
> A floating sculpture (what else?) of a sinking boat in the foreground and our transport home in the background. Fortunately, this was no foreshadowing of our return journey.
> 
> View attachment 267834


Those sculptures are awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Mandated break times.


Yes. Totally. The problem is that not all the areas who are supposed to go off, do go off.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s a mystery....


Lol. Saw your later post.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> One tends to see turtles when you spend a lot of time in/on/under the water! If i was hiking, and exploring, I’m hoping i would find some Gopher Torts. Thats next weeks plan.


Oooh. I hope you see them too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Then.....You’ll like this pix too
> 
> View attachment 267835


I do! [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. Especially coming from you, Master!


[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

More tortoises rescued from smugglers.

https://www.wbaltv.com/article/man-...itter&utm_source=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Wonderful I remembered the Bloody Mary... [emoji6]
> That was about it. I thought my thought process could be clouding the issue!
> 
> Free lance what?



Yes, I posted about the important things - the Bloody Mary, St. Patrick’s Day... and then sailed into the sunset without another word. Sorry! [emoji23]

I do freelance editing now; been also doing translation and writing before.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It looks like it is still cold.



Not at all. +5C! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Time to take daughter to swimming. Not see you all later!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Time to take daughter to swimming. Not see you all later!



I am just back from yoga. It has really helped with a few stiff muscles today


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The CDR emergency backup Facebook Group has arrived! I have invited those I could find... Ewa, Kathy, Lena, Laura, Michelle, Noel and Yvonne (under her pseudonym)
> 
> It is a private group, so no posts are public.
> 
> If there’s anyone else on facebook, here’s the link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/


How about @jaizei ? I've looked for him on FB in the past, but I don't know his last name.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> From there, we continued along the boardwalk (for my geocaching), and ...
> 
> View attachment 267827
> 
> 
> ...found a friend of Mark's!
> 
> View attachment 267828
> 
> 
> Oslo, as a city, is obsessed with sculpture. We didn't have time to go to either of the two big sculpture parks, but we saw this little hidden gem. Notice the squares of something that from distance actually looks like grass:
> 
> View attachment 267829
> 
> 
> Up close, it's this:
> 
> View attachment 267830
> 
> View attachment 267831
> 
> 
> 
> Old snow is still piled up in places, but at least we didn't get the promised sleet!
> 
> View attachment 267832
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And then it was time to go back, but not before a visit to the opera house, with its sloping roof, on which you could walk.
> 
> View attachment 267833
> 
> 
> A floating sculpture (what else?) of a sinking boat in the foreground and our transport home in the background. Fortunately, this was no foreshadowing of our return journey.
> 
> View attachment 267834


This is great! Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us. I will never be able to see any of this in person, and it's just great to see what the rest of the world really looks like.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> The CDR emergency backup Facebook Group has arrived! I have invited those I could find... Ewa, Kathy, Lena, Laura, Michelle, Noel and Yvonne (under her pseudonym)
> 
> It is a private group, so no posts are public.
> 
> If there’s anyone else on facebook, here’s the link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/



All the ones invited so far have joined except @Pearly and @AZtortMom. Hopefully they’ll be online shortly


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. A batch of Mystery Snail eggs, probably recently laid. Very cool to find in the wild.


Wow. Interesting. Not exactly native to Florida, but I could see them getting loose down there.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It seems the forum recovered after I went to bed last night. I did try out Gecko Talk but that was down too, recovering an hour or two before TFO by the look of it. I bumped into Kathy and Noel in the TFO facebook group which has made me think. An emergency CDR group on facebook might be useful. I know Lena and Yvonne are around on the TFO group too. I will look into it.


Normally, I'd just comment that I don't do Facebook... but if there were a private CDR contingency there, I just might get around to signing up. Maybe.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> All the ones invited so far have joined except @Pearly and @AZtortMom. Hopefully they’ll be online shortly



And I found Todd on Facebook too @Toddrickfl1 


Any more for any more? CDR has built an extension in Facebook for those days when the Leprechauns render the usual parts of the CDR off limits

https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/


----------



## smarch

I guess this is the active chat group these days. So hi guys. Not that I haven’t been around for years, but I just do a lot of lurking and not a lot of posting the past couple years.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday [emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

smarch said:


> I guess this is the active chat group these days. So hi guys. Not that I haven’t been around for years, but I just do a lot of lurking and not a lot of posting the past couple years.
> 
> View attachment 267839


You're welcome here any time, Sarah!!


----------



## JoesMum

smarch said:


> I guess this is the active chat group these days. So hi guys. Not that I haven’t been around for years, but I just do a lot of lurking and not a lot of posting the past couple years.
> 
> View attachment 267839


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England 

You don’t have to be mad to post in here, but it can help 

Just in case you’re not aware of the setup... pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate will be along to take your order for your beverage of choice shortly. That large armadillo over there (polishes a flying jellyfish so it’s a bit lighter) is called Montgomery and he is a very obliging coffee table 

Watch out for the wool spider, if she exists, she may be a little disconcerted by the extension we built over on Facebook to cope with days when the leprechauns have brought TFO to a grinding halt.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ok, I have a question for the long time loiterers in the CDR.

How do you keep up with it? I was caught up last night when I went to bed...I get up and there are 258 new posts!

Don't any of you have a real life? [emoji2] What's the trick? Tell me, please!

@smarch, pay attention here...


----------



## Yvonne G

I think OUR problem, those of us Stateside, is that those other guys (Yvonne snickers and points across the Atlantic behind her hand) are up and posting while we are down and sleeping.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I think OUR problem, those of us Stateside, is that those other guys (Yvonne snickers and points across the Atlantic behind her hand) are up and posting while we are down and sleeping.


Yes, but we are posting while they are sleeping...that's it!! They don't sleep! Just look at some of the posts...seems like 24 hours a day! LOL!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You guys see lots of turtles. We on the other hand tend to see lots of tortoises on our road trips. [emoji6]


Lucky you. Tortoises are fun. They don't jump into a nearby pond.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I think OUR problem, those of us Stateside, is that those other guys (Yvonne snickers and points across the Atlantic behind her hand) are up and posting while we are down and sleeping.


That's why I never say goodnight. They say goodnight...and I check stuff out...and they're still posting.


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, but we are posting while they are sleeping...that's it!! They don't sleep! Just look at some of the posts...seems like 24 hours a day! LOL!



You have to have no life and check in 1000 times a day!![emoji12]


----------



## Momof4

After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it. 
So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time. 
Here’s are new Crowntail.
No name yet.


----------



## Momof4

I just love “traveling” the world with you guys!
Plus, it’s a lot cheaper!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, I have a question for the long time loiterers in the CDR.
> 
> How do you keep up with it? I was caught up last night when I went to bed...I get up and there are 258 new posts!
> 
> Don't any of you have a real life? [emoji2] What's the trick? Tell me, please!
> 
> @smarch, pay attention here...


I can only chat and put my 2 sense in between cooking,cleaning, and playing. That's ok with me.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843


Sorry about your betta. Looks like a really beautiful habitat for your new little one.


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, I have a question for the long time loiterers in the CDR.
> 
> How do you keep up with it? I was caught up last night when I went to bed...I get up and there are 258 new posts!
> 
> Don't any of you have a real life? [emoji2] What's the trick? Tell me, please!
> 
> @smarch, pay attention here...



What’s real life? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I think OUR problem, those of us Stateside, is that those other guys (Yvonne snickers and points across the Atlantic behind her hand) are up and posting while we are down and sleeping.





KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, but we are posting while they are sleeping...that's it!! They don't sleep! Just look at some of the posts...seems like 24 hours a day! LOL!



The secret is to keep moving to a new corner of the CDR — it’s nearly always a new time zone there. [emoji848]

Coffee helps too. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> That's why I never say goodnight. They say goodnight...and I check stuff out...and they're still posting.



[emoji317][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> You have to have no life and check in 1000 times a day!![emoji12]


No you just shut your phone off long enough to do what you need to do. When I'm able to get back I unlock the lock screen and take up where I left off....


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> You have to have no life and check in 1000 times a day!![emoji12]



Hear, hear! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843



Sorry to hear about the Betta. 

The new guy is beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> The secret is to keep moving to a new corner of the CDR — it’s nearly always a new time zone there. [emoji848]
> 
> Coffee helps too. [emoji23]


Coffee is my best medicine.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Three little turtles sitting on a log. And the little one said, roll over, roll over, so they all rolled over and one fell off. And there were two little turtles sitting on a log.
> 
> And the little one said, roll over roll over, so they all rolled over and one fell off. And there was one little turtle sitting on a log. And the little turtle said that's much better.


I actually remember that one. Too cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Normally, I'd just comment that I don't do Facebook... but if there were a private CDR contingency there, I just might get around to signing up. Maybe.


TFO is the only people that could convince me to do Facebook again.


----------



## smarch

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England
> 
> You don’t have to be mad to post in here, but it can help
> 
> Just in case you’re not aware of the setup... pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate will be along to take your order for your beverage of choice shortly. That large armadillo over there (polishes a flying jellyfish so it’s a bit lighter) is called Montgomery and he is a very obliging coffee table
> 
> Watch out for the wool spider, if she exists, she may be a little disconcerted by the extension we built over on Facebook to cope with days when the leprechauns have brought TFO to a grinding halt.



My names Sarah (though a few long term members already know me) I’m from central Massachusetts and my work sends me all over the state to take care of plants, which I may or may not spend my entire day talking to, and have full conversations with my cat when I get home each day. I’m pretty much 2 left turns from the entrance to the nut house.


----------



## smarch

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843



I never had luck trying to nurse betas back to health, goldfish I’ve had success with, I got a goldfish from the fair one year and he lived with me for 3 years (the last pair I won at the fair came in sick-no surprise- but all my nursing to health strategies failed). I did almost save my last beta from dropsy after there was an accident of overfeeding after me and my boyfriend moved in together, he was feeding them every day and the only comparison he has is 5 large goldfish, my poor beta and his terra tank mates stood no chance in their buffet, they lasted 2 weeks. I ended up giving up and have a baby corn snake in that tank now. Crowntails were always my favorite betas.


----------



## Cathie G

smarch said:


> My names Sarah (though a few long term members already know me) I’m from central Massachusetts and my work sends me all over the state to take care of plants, which I may or may not spend my entire day talking to, and have full conversations with my cat when I get home each day. I’m pretty much 2 left turns from the entrance to the nut house.


Hello. I'm Cathie. I'm new to TFO but happy I found them. I probably made the 2 left turns...but I call it the peanut gallery...(several animals and a deaf brother I try to help.)


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Sorry about your betta. Looks like a really beautiful habitat for your new little one.



Thanks!! 
The black sand really changed the look. 
Still no name.


----------



## Momof4

I just made this Thai soup and it is so good!!
I can’t wait for dinner!!
https://cleancuisine.com/slow-cooker-thai-chicken/#tasty-recipes-58391


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I just made this Thai soup and it is so good!!
> I can’t wait for dinner!!
> https://cleancuisine.com/slow-cooker-thai-chicken/#tasty-recipes-58391
> 
> View attachment 267859


I made a mexican cassarole, recipe off one of the sidebars on FB. It was pretty good.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, I have a question for the long time loiterers in the CDR.
> 
> How do you keep up with it? I was caught up last night when I went to bed...I get up and there are 258 new posts!
> 
> Don't any of you have a real life? [emoji2] What's the trick? Tell me, please!
> 
> @smarch, pay attention here...



You hope there aren’t more than three or four pages to go through and that Carol posts one of her amazing summaries when you get behind! 

Are you on Facebook Karen? And Sarah and Cathie? We now have a private Facebook group for CDR communication when TFO is down
https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/

It’s closed so nobody will see discussion outside the group


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I think OUR problem, those of us Stateside, is that those other guys (Yvonne snickers and points across the Atlantic behind her hand) are up and posting while we are down and sleeping.



OUR problem is that you lot, west of the Atlantic, carry on posting after we have gone to bed!!!


----------



## JoesMum

smarch said:


> My names Sarah (though a few long term members already know me) I’m from central Massachusetts and my work sends me all over the state to take care of plants, which I may or may not spend my entire day talking to, and have full conversations with my cat when I get home each day. I’m pretty much 2 left turns from the entrance to the nut house.



A prefect CDR roomie by the sounds of it [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks!!
> The black sand really changed the look.
> Still no name.





JoesMum said:


> You hope there aren’t more than three or four pages to go through and that Carol posts one of her amazing summaries when you get behind!
> 
> Are you on Facebook Karen? And Sarah and Cathie? We now have a private Facebook group for CDR communication when TFO is down
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> It’s closed so nobody will see discussion outside the group


I'm hoping I can find this link when I can get my Facebook up and running again.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks!!
> The black sand really changed the look.
> Still no name.


How about Black Betty? It's an old song title.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843


 Aw, my betta died about 3 weeks ago. He was bloated and pineconed. 

Here is our new one, called a "Platinum Dragon". We haven't named him yet either.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843


 Aw, my betta died about 3 weeks ago. He was bloated and pineconed. 

Here is our new one, called a "Platinum Dragon". We haven't named him yet either.
View attachment 267864
View attachment 267865


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> OUR problem is that you lot, west of the Atlantic, carry on posting after we have gone to bed!!!


Same to you... I haven't found CarolM's summary yet though. So I have to keep reading.


----------



## KarenSoCal

smarch said:


> I never had luck trying to nurse betas back to health, goldfish I’ve had success with, I got a goldfish from the fair one year and he lived with me for 3 years (the last pair I won at the fair came in sick-no surprise- but all my nursing to health strategies failed). I did almost save my last beta from dropsy after there was an accident of overfeeding after me and my boyfriend moved in together, he was feeding them every day and the only comparison he has is 5 large goldfish, my poor beta and his terra tank mates stood no chance in their buffet, they lasted 2 weeks. I ended up giving up and have a baby corn snake in that tank now. Crowntails were always my favorite betas.


I think mine died from too many bloodworms [emoji22]. I tried epsom salt baths, but he was pineconed and I finally euthanized him.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I just made this Thai soup and it is so good!!
> I can’t wait for dinner!!
> https://cleancuisine.com/slow-cooker-thai-chicken/#tasty-recipes-58391
> 
> View attachment 267859


Sounds good. I'm so bored with cooking I need new ideas. Slow cooker recipes work because I think I actually did start moving in tortoise time.


----------



## AZtortMom

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, I have a question for the long time loiterers in the CDR.
> 
> How do you keep up with it? I was caught up last night when I went to bed...I get up and there are 258 new posts!
> 
> Don't any of you have a real life? [emoji2] What's the trick? Tell me, please!
> 
> @smarch, pay attention here...



[emoji23]
No trick.
No real life [emoji1326]‍


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Hear, hear! [emoji23]



Agreed! [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I just love “traveling” the world with you guys!
> Plus, it’s a lot cheaper!



Me too!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm hoping I can find this link when I can get my Facebook up and running again.



Just ask. I’ll post it


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843



Nice!
I’m sorry about your beta!
I don’t have much luck with bettas, so I’m sticking with my goldfish [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> Thanks!!
> The black sand really changed the look.
> Still no name.


I've been using black sand in all my tanks. But I'm down to just 2 from 4.


----------



## AZtortMom

I love the black sand look!
I may have to try it with the next tank [emoji851]


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> You hope there aren’t more than three or four pages to go through and that Carol posts one of her amazing summaries when you get behind!
> 
> Are you on Facebook Karen? And Sarah and Cathie? We now have a private Facebook group for CDR communication when TFO is down
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> It’s closed so nobody will see discussion outside the group


Yes, I'm on FB. I'll request to join. Even though I can't keep up now...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Just ask. I’ll post it


Ok. It might take a while. I haven't been on Facebook for many years. I still have an account out there though.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267869


Hay! Everybody is talking me into a betta! The little fish are so beautiful.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> You hope there aren’t more than three or four pages to go through and that Carol posts one of her amazing summaries when you get behind!
> 
> Are you on Facebook Karen? And Sarah and Cathie? We now have a private Facebook group for CDR communication when TFO is down
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> It’s closed so nobody will see discussion outside the group


I'm not finding the group...searching FB with that link isn't working for me. Does the group have a name? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## AZtortMom

So I’m taking the plunge and getting my house painted. 
Here are the colors I have decided on 
The blue is going to be the body of the house and the white will be the trim


----------



## KarenSoCal

AZtortMom said:


> So I’m taking the plunge and getting my house painted.
> Here are the colors I have decided on
> The blue is going to be the body of the house and the white will be the trim
> View attachment 267873
> View attachment 267874


I like it! Funny, just last evening my husband asked me, out of the blue, what color I would paint our house!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

KarenSoCal said:


> I like it! Funny, just last evening my husband asked me, out of the blue, what color I would paint our house!



That’s awesome [emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## smarch

KarenSoCal said:


> I think mine died from too many bloodworms [emoji22]. I tried epsom salt baths, but he was pineconed and I finally euthanized him.



The pineconing dropsy is usually overfeeding or poor water conditions (usually from overfeeding, but not always). It’s basically fluid retention from failing fish kidneys, and is almost always irreversible and a death sentence. Mine actually held on well over a week and he looked pretty bad, I probably should have helped him out, but I didn’t have the heart to do it, I was doing daily 50% water changed after a full water change taking out the sad disaster that happened to the tank from overfeeding, poor guy sat in a graveyard when I found out about the overfeeding. I’ve only ever had one other fish pinecone years ago. Usually I end up having a fin rot problem, even in a regularly cleaned 10g with no tank mates- fin rot, I don’t know, I love their personality but I guess I just do better with goldfish.


----------



## KarenSoCal

smarch said:


> The pineconing dropsy is usually overfeeding or poor water conditions (usually from overfeeding, but not always). It’s basically fluid retention from failing fish kidneys, and is almost always irreversible and a death sentence. Mine actually held on well over a week and he looked pretty bad, I probably should have helped him out, but I didn’t have the heart to do it, I was doing daily 50% water changed after a full water change taking out the sad disaster that happened to the tank from overfeeding, poor guy sat in a graveyard when I found out about the overfeeding. I’ve only ever had one other fish pinecone years ago. Usually I end up having a fin rot problem, even in a regularly cleaned 10g with no tank mates- fin rot, I don’t know, I love their personality but I guess I just do better with goldfish.


Yes, I agree on the overfeeding. My water was fine. I've had trouble with fin and body rot on a previous one. I'm glad this new one has short fins. Long fins are beautiful but can be problematic.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day Folks

We had a very gusty day of paddling and had to cut our round-trip circuit in half, BUT we did get out to Sanibel Lighthouse.

The Launch Point from Punta Rassa



Rafting Up to Check Our Bearings



We Take The Beach



Beach Secured









Sanibel Lighthouse



The Route


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm not finding the group...searching FB with that link isn't working for me. Does the group have a name? What am I doing wrong?


I'm not there yet. I have to get it up and running again. Other people have been saying they want me. But the CDR is the only one that talked me into it...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The weather is lousy -- and I'm suffering from a new attack of sinusitis after the trip, so I changed my mind about the walk. A few of the promised photos instead!
> 
> The cruise started at 16:30 pm from Copenhagen. When we woke up next morning, we were already approaching Oslo. A view of the fjords:
> 
> View attachment 267821
> 
> 
> Our visit in Oslo started at Akershus Fortress, a medieval fortress that was used as a military base and a royal residence, and hosts the royal mausoleum and a military museum, as well as memorials to the resistance fighters executed here during WWII.
> 
> View attachment 267822
> 
> 
> The fortress overlooks the Oslo Fjord.
> 
> View attachment 267823
> 
> 
> View attachment 267824
> 
> 
> ----
> From there, we headed down to the city center, and found a familiar face on the way. Husband insisted on a picture.
> 
> View attachment 267825
> 
> 
> Oslo City Hall is nicknamed "brunost", the Norwegian brown cheese (it looks like a couple of those lumped together). Unfortunately the real brunost was not available because apparently it's not the season yet. The Nobel Peace Prize center is right around the corner.
> 
> View attachment 267826
> 
> 
> (To be continued...)


Looks fabulous!
Great pics!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I'm not there yet. I have to get it up and running again. Other people have been saying they want me. But the CDR is the only one that talked me into it...


I've had my FB acct for years, so I don't know why I can't seem to find it. I'll have to try again later. Have fun getting set up again!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> From there, we continued along the boardwalk (for my geocaching), and ...
> 
> View attachment 267827
> 
> 
> ...found a friend of Mark's!
> 
> View attachment 267828
> 
> 
> Oslo, as a city, is obsessed with sculpture. We didn't have time to go to either of the two big sculpture parks, but we saw this little hidden gem. Notice the squares of something that from distance actually looks like grass:
> 
> View attachment 267829
> 
> 
> Up close, it's this:
> 
> View attachment 267830
> 
> View attachment 267831
> 
> 
> 
> Old snow is still piled up in places, but at least we didn't get the promised sleet!
> 
> View attachment 267832
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And then it was time to go back, but not before a visit to the opera house, with its sloping roof, on which you could walk.
> 
> View attachment 267833
> 
> 
> A floating sculpture (what else?) of a sinking boat in the foreground and our transport home in the background. Fortunately, this was no foreshadowing of our return journey.
> 
> View attachment 267834


Wow what a beautiful place - those miniature statues are fantastic!
Daughter looks lovely in her snow outfit too!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. It goes off at least 3 x a day for 2.30hours everyday now.


What nuisance.......
......but looking on the bright side your bills should be lower!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I like it! Funny, just last evening my husband asked me, out of the blue, what color I would paint our house!


Our house is the light blue(exterior) with a darker blue roof. I thought it would stand out like a sore thumb but it doesn't. Some white trim makes it peaceful looking. Nice.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good luck Lyn. I hope it goes well today.


Thank you, Carol and Linda it did - eventually.
The fire alarm in the hospital went off, just after I arrived.
I couldn't use the lift so had to hobble down two flights of stairs!
Good job there wasn't a real fire, I was holding everyone up, but they were very patient and kept an eye on me to make sure I didn't fall.
I have exercises to do to improve mobility of my foot they told me that with the plate in my leg they don't expect me to regain full mobility - not what I wanted to hear
But who knows? Determination can overcome a lot!
Thanks for the tip @JoesMum!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a nice Great Blue Heron. You think it looks tropical enough?
> 
> View attachment 267820


Gorgeous pics.
What was that you asked? I can't hear you - I'd better put my heron aid in!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Our house is the light blue(exterior) with a darker blue roof. I thought it would stand out like a sore thumb but it doesn't. Some white trim makes it peaceful looking. Nice.



The roof is going to be done after the windows.
That’s a great idea to make it a darker blue (the roof)


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Looks fabulous!
> Great pics!


Been thinking about you. I know you're getting stronger. We are survivors! We have to. We have a tortoise.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Been thinking about you. I know you're getting stronger. We are survivors! We have to. We have a tortoise.



Indeed [emoji851]


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> I guess this is the active chat group these days. So hi guys. Not that I haven’t been around for years, but I just do a lot of lurking and not a lot of posting the past couple years.
> 
> View attachment 267839


Hi Sarah!!
Good to see you again - hope all is well!


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> Aw, my betta died about 3 weeks ago. He was bloated and pineconed.
> 
> Here is our new one, called a "Platinum Dragon". We haven't named him yet either.
> View attachment 267864
> View attachment 267865



I was just able to open pics!!
He so pretty!! Sorry about your other Betta.


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> I think mine died from too many bloodworms [emoji22]. I tried epsom salt baths, but he was pineconed and I finally euthanized him.



It’s easy to over feed them. 
I did salt baths too. Along with almond leaf soaks and copper. We had him 2.5yrs. 

Is your new one a baby?


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, I have a question for the long time loiterers in the CDR.
> 
> How do you keep up with it? I was caught up last night when I went to bed...I get up and there are 258 new posts!
> 
> Don't any of you have a real life? [emoji2] What's the trick? Tell me, please!
> 
> @smarch, pay attention here...


Yes - we are prolific posters!
I have long school holidays and have been laid up with a broken leg since the end of Jan so plenty of time on my hands!!!
I think something happens to the times in translation though.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843


Sorry about your betta, it didn't sound good
The latest is beautiful though!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> The roof is going to be done after the windows.
> That’s a great idea to make it a darker blue (the roof)


After I bought the roofing materials I thought OMG what have I done!!! I couldn't take my eyes off of it when I was shopping with the roofer. It was a deep Saphire blue. But it turned out really kind of nice. The trim needs painted again as usual.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> How about Black Betty? It's an old song title.


By Ram Jam - I remember it well!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> So I’m taking the plunge and getting my house painted.
> Here are the colors I have decided on
> The blue is going to be the body of the house and the white will be the trim
> View attachment 267873
> View attachment 267874


Very pretty and fresh looking colours.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes - we are prolific posters!
> I have long school holidays and have been laid up with a broken leg since the end of Jan so plenty of time on my hands!!!
> I think something happens to the times in translation though.


Yes it's 9:17 p.m. and I'm posting so you are a few hours different then me. What time is it for you? I guess I could look it all up but...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day Folks
> 
> We had a very gusty day of paddling and had to cut our round-trip circuit in half, BUT we did get out to Sanibel Lighthouse.
> 
> The Launch Point from Punta Rassa
> View attachment 267879
> 
> 
> Rafting Up to Check Our Bearings
> View attachment 267880
> 
> 
> We Take The Beach
> View attachment 267881
> 
> 
> Beach Secured
> View attachment 267882
> 
> 
> View attachment 267883
> 
> 
> View attachment 267884
> 
> 
> Sanibel Lighthouse
> View attachment 267886
> 
> 
> The Route
> View attachment 267885


Looks wonderful again - great colours!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Been thinking about you. I know you're getting stronger. We are survivors! We have to. We have a tortoise.


Thank you Cathie, very true - especially where the torts are concerned


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank you, Carol and Linda it did - eventually.
> The fire alarm in the hospital went off, just after I arrived.
> I couldn't use the lift so had to hobble down two flights of stairs!
> Good job there wasn't a real fire, I was holding everyone up, but they were very patient and kept an eye on me to make sure I didn't fall.
> I have exercises to do to improve mobility of my foot they told me that with the plate in my leg they don't expect me to regain full mobility - not what I wanted to hear
> But who knows? Determination can overcome a lot!
> Thanks for the tip @JoesMum!


Ok. Do it slowly then. Like a tortoise. They always win the race.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes it's 9:17 p.m. and I'm posting so you are a few hours different then me. What time is it for you? I guess I could look it all up but...


Here it is almost 1.30 a.m on Friday morning,.
It has taken me awhile to catch up and I should be heading off to bed but I'm not very tired and what's left of my stitches is itching like mad!!
I'm trying to distract myself while the antihistamin tablet takes effect rather than scratch my leg to pieces!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Ok. Do it slowly then. Like a tortoise. They always win the race.


Yes, but I'm a bit worried it will put pay to my outdoor activities in school.
If I can't walk on all terrain then I'm not going to be much good in anything but a canoe!
It could change things a lot for me work wise.
Still - maybe early days to be worrying.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> How about Black Betty? It's an old song title.



It’s my teen sons so I don’t get to chose but I give suggestions. 
It’s a male. If he takes too long I’ll pick something. 

This isn’t even the color I wanted.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Yes, I posted about the important things - the Bloody Mary, St. Patrick’s Day... and then sailed into the sunset without another word. Sorry! [emoji23]
> 
> I do freelance editing now; been also doing translation and writing before.



Who could blame you??

Ahhhh.... that explains your talent with the puns [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Not sure why I didn’t know that already


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Gorgeous pics.
> What was that you asked? I can't hear you - I'd better put my heron aid in!


Hehehe..


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It’s my teen sons so I don’t get to chose but I give suggestions.
> It’s a male. If he takes too long I’ll pick something.
> 
> This isn’t even the color I wanted.


As he's gone over to the Dark Side maybe Darth (Vader ) would be a good name?
'May the faucet be with you'


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And I found Todd on Facebook too @Toddrickfl1
> 
> 
> Any more for any more? CDR has built an extension in Facebook for those days when the Leprechauns render the usual parts of the CDR off limits
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/



I don’t Facebook anymore.... I don’t even miss it [emoji4]
But I would miss y’all if I couldn’t log on here... hmmm


----------



## EllieMay

smarch said:


> I guess this is the active chat group these days. So hi guys. Not that I haven’t been around for years, but I just do a lot of lurking and not a lot of posting the past couple years.
> 
> View attachment 267839



My what beautiful eyes you have..... Hi & Welcome!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> It’s my teen sons so I don’t get to chose but I give suggestions.
> It’s a male. If he takes too long I’ll pick something.
> 
> This isn’t even the color I wanted.


Show him the classic car. You'll win.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843



Well I’m sorry about your betta... but this guy is gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

I am getting used to these ads (just slightly less annoying now)
I think I'll become a supporter though to get rid completely.
The 40 USD for 5 years is pretty good.
Does anyone know if £/GBP will automatically convert to USDs?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I don’t Facebook anymore.... I don’t even miss it [emoji4]
> But I would miss y’all if I couldn’t log on here... hmmm


Hi Heather.
I don't FB either, I did have an account but used it so infrequently I kept forgetting my password and had to keep changing it.
In the end I closed it - or whatever they call it.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now before I meet myself getting up.
So Nos Da to anyone still here, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Here it is almost 1.30 a.m on Friday morning,.
> It has taken me awhile to catch up and I should be heading off to bed but I'm not very tired and what's left of my stitches is itching like mad!!
> I'm trying to distract myself while the antihistamin tablet takes effect rather than scratch my leg to pieces!!


Ok. Instead of YavonneG time being approximately 4 p.m. you are at 1 a.m. I can almost feel your itching. Won't they let you put a little lotion kind of close to the stitches? It would be better then fingernails..


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> I've been using black sand in all my tanks. But I'm down to just 2 from 4.
> View attachment 267867
> View attachment 267868



Very pretty!


----------



## Reptilony

I think I got banned from the cdr facebook emergency group. Was that exclusive to the cdr or all members? I just tought it was a good idea in case something like what happened two days ago happen again and we don't know what's going on.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now before I meet myself getting up.
> So Nos Da to anyone still here, see you tomorrow!



Good night Lyn! Glad your appointment went well... sweet dreams


----------



## EllieMay

Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

So Hubby built Toms 4 x 8 night box while he was home this time. I had a complete hysterectomy last week so I was very limited to what I could contribute. (No, I didn’t tell anyone) He had to go back to work Tuesday and the main construction was complete. I just had to seal the outside and build the door, attach the lid, put all the heat, lighting, shelving in. We went with the big one to accommodate numerous tortoises down the road and offset the door so we could make it a double if needed. Son has been helping me. This thing is HEAVY! Yesterday, I asked my yard guys if they could move it this weekend for me and today I worked like crazy to get as much done as I could. They came just before dark ahead of schedule, and luckily I had finished all the sealing and leveled the spot for it. So it’s in place. I still have to finish a couple small things and run it to stabilize temps. I’m so excited though. I will be showing off in a couple days


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> So I’m taking the plunge and getting my house painted.
> Here are the colors I have decided on
> The blue is going to be the body of the house and the white will be the trim
> View attachment 267873
> View attachment 267874





KarenSoCal said:


> I like it! Funny, just last evening my husband asked me, out of the blue, what color I would paint our house!



If I wanted to paint the house, I’d have to ask husband till I’m blue in the face...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> It’s easy to over feed them.
> I did salt baths too. Along with almond leaf soaks and copper. We had him 2.5yrs.
> 
> Is your new one a baby?


He looks like he could be a baby. He's much smaller than any other one I've had. Got him at Petco, but he wasn't labelled as a baby.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267876



Yes!!! You really know your beans, girl!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day Folks
> 
> We had a very gusty day of paddling and had to cut our round-trip circuit in half, BUT we did get out to Sanibel Lighthouse.
> 
> The Launch Point from Punta Rassa
> View attachment 267879
> 
> 
> Rafting Up to Check Our Bearings
> View attachment 267880
> 
> 
> We Take The Beach
> View attachment 267881
> 
> 
> Beach Secured
> View attachment 267882
> 
> 
> View attachment 267883
> 
> 
> View attachment 267884
> 
> 
> Sanibel Lighthouse
> View attachment 267886
> 
> 
> The Route
> View attachment 267885



Can’t see the pictures [emoji24] Will try again later...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Wow what a beautiful place - those miniature statues are fantastic!
> Daughter looks lovely in her snow outfit too!



Thank you, Lyn!


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891


Nice job! Congrats to her!


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> I've had my FB acct for years, so I don't know why I can't seem to find it. I'll have to try again later. Have fun getting set up again!



You can’t find the group? It’s been made secret now, because some random people tried to force their way it and steal our armadillos. [emoji33] They might even have been Not Real People. [emoji33][emoji33] You would need to use the direct link or an invite. If Linda hasn’t answered below, I’ll send you a private message.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> If I wanted to paint the house, I’d have to ask husband till I’m blue in the face...


Actually, I hadn't even thought about it. We're in the desert, and most houses are tan, the color of the desert. Gets rather boring all being the same. Maybe I should think about it.

I've thought about it...not until the house needs painting. That won't be for a while.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Thank you, Carol and Linda it did - eventually.
> The fire alarm in the hospital went off, just after I arrived.
> I couldn't use the lift so had to hobble down two flights of stairs!
> Good job there wasn't a real fire, I was holding everyone up, but they were very patient and kept an eye on me to make sure I didn't fall.
> I have exercises to do to improve mobility of my foot they told me that with the plate in my leg they don't expect me to regain full mobility - not what I wanted to hear
> But who knows? Determination can overcome a lot!
> Thanks for the tip @JoesMum!



Oh dear. What an unlucky coincidence with the fire alarm. 

We had an experience in Montreal one late evening when we had to go down from the 24th floor. We were almost at the lobby when it was all over. We thought, “Cool, at least we can take the elevator back up.” But no. Elevators don’t run for another 15-20 minutes, and it was past daughter’s bedtime, so we had to climb back up. I have to say I was hobbling too by the end of the climb. 

Love your spirit regarding the prognosis. You’re a strong and active person, so if there’s any chance to beat the odds, you’re the one to do it. 

Are you getting compensation and your bills covered?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267872


* groan *


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yes, but I'm a bit worried it will put pay to my outdoor activities in school.
> If I can't walk on all terrain then I'm not going to be much good in anything but a canoe!
> It could change things a lot for me work wise.
> Still - maybe early days to be worrying.



Makes me wonder how extreme your lessons must be! [emoji33]

Daughter’s class teacher has been off since January too, with a concussion. ( We miss her.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm not finding the group...searching FB with that link isn't working for me. Does the group have a name? What am I doing wrong?



That might be my fault @KarenSoCal Try again now


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day Folks
> 
> We had a very gusty day of paddling and had to cut our round-trip circuit in half, BUT we did get out to Sanibel Lighthouse.
> 
> The Launch Point from Punta Rassa
> View attachment 267879
> 
> 
> Rafting Up to Check Our Bearings
> View attachment 267880
> 
> 
> We Take The Beach
> View attachment 267881
> 
> 
> Beach Secured
> View attachment 267882
> 
> 
> View attachment 267883
> 
> 
> View attachment 267884
> 
> 
> Sanibel Lighthouse
> View attachment 267886
> 
> 
> The Route
> View attachment 267885


Looks womderful!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thank you, Carol and Linda it did - eventually.
> The fire alarm in the hospital went off, just after I arrived.
> I couldn't use the lift so had to hobble down two flights of stairs!
> Good job there wasn't a real fire, I was holding everyone up, but they were very patient and kept an eye on me to make sure I didn't fall.
> I have exercises to do to improve mobility of my foot they told me that with the plate in my leg they don't expect me to regain full mobility - not what I wanted to hear
> But who knows? Determination can overcome a lot!
> Thanks for the tip @JoesMum!


That’s a nuisance about the mobility. Does the plate impede movement.? I am sure one of our roomies in the USA is a physio, but I can’t remember who. They might be able to explain


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> As he's gone over to the Dark Side maybe Darth (Vader ) would be a good name?
> 'May the faucet be with you'



[emoji33] More suggestions of this kind and we will definitely flush out the name Kathy’s boy might actually have in mind.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I am getting used to these ads (just slightly less annoying now)
> I think I'll become a supporter though to get rid completely.
> The 40 USD for 5 years is pretty good.
> Does anyone know if £/GBP will automatically convert to USDs?


Paypal does it for you. Charges you in GBP for the correct amount in USD


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> My what beautiful eyes you have..... Hi & Welcome!



Yes! And the human is pretty, too. @smarch [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> I think I got banned from the cdr facebook emergency group. Was that exclusive to the cdr or all members? I just tought it was a good idea in case something like what happened two days ago happen again and we don't know what's going on.


Hi Can you message me on TFO @Reptilony with your real name please?

There has been a hiccup with the the FB group but hopefully it is back in action now. The group should be asking for your TFO posting name when you ask to join. So,ething seems to have gone awry with that process. I think I fixed it now.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891


Oh well done Daughter!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> I think I got banned from the cdr facebook emergency group. Was that exclusive to the cdr or all members? I just tought it was a good idea in case something like what happened two days ago happen again and we don't know what's going on.



Ouch. There’s a general TFO group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/?ref=share 
But you’re welcome to the CDR if you don’t mind the strange inhabitants. The armadillos, on the other hand, are very comfortable to sit on, the Snow Leopard is strictly vegetarian, and the Wool Spider might not even exist.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> So Hubby built Toms 4 x 8 night box while he was home this time. I had a complete hysterectomy last week so I was very limited to what I could contribute. (No, I didn’t tell anyone) He had to go back to work Tuesday and the main construction was complete. I just had to seal the outside and build the door, attach the lid, put all the heat, lighting, shelving in. We went with the big one to accommodate numerous tortoises down the road and offset the door so we could make it a double if needed. Son has been helping me. This thing is HEAVY! Yesterday, I asked my yard guys if they could move it this weekend for me and today I worked like crazy to get as much done as I could. They came just before dark ahead of schedule, and luckily I had finished all the sealing and leveled the spot for it. So it’s in place. I still have to finish a couple small things and run it to stabilize temps. I’m so excited though. I will be showing off in a couple days


I hope you are recovering well from the op. Don’t overdo it!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891



Still can see no pictures, but well done!! She’s making her momma proud. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> So Hubby built Toms 4 x 8 night box while he was home this time. I had a complete hysterectomy last week so I was very limited to what I could contribute. (No, I didn’t tell anyone) He had to go back to work Tuesday and the main construction was complete. I just had to seal the outside and build the door, attach the lid, put all the heat, lighting, shelving in. We went with the big one to accommodate numerous tortoises down the road and offset the door so we could make it a double if needed. Son has been helping me. This thing is HEAVY! Yesterday, I asked my yard guys if they could move it this weekend for me and today I worked like crazy to get as much done as I could. They came just before dark ahead of schedule, and luckily I had finished all the sealing and leveled the spot for it. So it’s in place. I still have to finish a couple small things and run it to stabilize temps. I’m so excited though. I will be showing off in a couple days



How are you feeling now?
Well done on your team effort!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Still can see no pictures, but well done!! She’s making her momma proud. [emoji173]️



I am having problems with pictures in the app too. If you select the post and then go to More > Web View, it drops into the website version and you can see them.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> You can’t find the group? It’s been made secret now, because some random people tried to force their way it and steal our armadillos. [emoji33] They might even have been Not Real People. [emoji33][emoji33] You would need to use the direct link or an invite. If Linda hasn’t answered below, I’ll send you a private message.


Yes, please, send me an invite.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone!

Hopefully I have fixed the hiccup with the CDR Facebook extension now.

It SHOULD ask you for your posting name when you join so we can match your real name with someone on TFO. It appears doing that broke the group. I think I got it right now!

If it does ask for your posting name, please supply it. If it doesn’t, please message me via FB or via TFO so I know it’s you!

Here’s the link for the CDR
https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/

Here’s the official TFO group setup by Josh
https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, haven't been feeling well. Trying to shake this infection. New antibiotics are not agreeing with me.
Tried yesterday and today to upload a photo of Opo but it won't upload. I will try later


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been feeling well. Trying to shake this infection. New antibiotics are not agreeing with me.
> Tried yesterday and today to upload a photo of Opo but it won't upload. I will try later



I’m sorry to hear that Ray! Do hope you get back on track soon... we will look forward to pictures when it works! rest up!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> How are you feeling now?
> Well done on your team effort!!



Thanks... My tortoise garden is really coming along! For me, it’s a huge accomplishment! On one hand, I can’t wait to get Toretto moved out because I’ll know he will love it... on the other, I’ll be a nervous wreck with the change for a few weeks I imagine... Lol! Once he is outside, I will convert his big indoor enclosure to a “double decker” and Pickles and Crusher will get an upgrade . They have really grown a lot too.

I’m feeling fine! It’s very difficult for me to limit my activities but I really do try to be aware.. I’m too impatient for setbacks! Now days, the modernization of procedures is amazing and everything is so much less invasive.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Ok. Instead of YavonneG time being approximately 4 p.m. you are at 1 a.m. I can almost feel your itching. Won't they let you put a little lotion kind of close to the stitches? It would be better then fingernails..


Oh yes I use cream too, but not always effective. 
I find the antihistamines help a lot.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891


Clever girl!
Well done to her.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> So Hubby built Toms 4 x 8 night box while he was home this time. I had a complete hysterectomy last week so I was very limited to what I could contribute. (No, I didn’t tell anyone) He had to go back to work Tuesday and the main construction was complete. I just had to seal the outside and build the door, attach the lid, put all the heat, lighting, shelving in. We went with the big one to accommodate numerous tortoises down the road and offset the door so we could make it a double if needed. Son has been helping me. This thing is HEAVY! Yesterday, I asked my yard guys if they could move it this weekend for me and today I worked like crazy to get as much done as I could. They came just before dark ahead of schedule, and luckily I had finished all the sealing and leveled the spot for it. So it’s in place. I still have to finish a couple small things and run it to stabilize temps. I’m so excited though. I will be showing off in a couple days


Gosh Heather, That's a huge thing to have gone through!
I'm so sorry to hear you've had surgery, but very pleased that you seem to be making a good recovery from the op.
Make sure you take it easy and let the family spoil you!
Looking forward to seeing pics of your hubby's (and your) handiwork


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes I use cream too, but not always effective.
> I find the antihistamines help a lot.



Good morning Lyn! just try and stay positive. Miracles happen every day and Dr’s are required to prepare you for worst case scenarios... I feel that you’ll be continuing your outdoor lessons in no time!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. What an unlucky coincidence with the fire alarm.
> 
> We had an experience in Montreal one late evening when we had to go down from the 24th floor. We were almost at the lobby when it was all over. We thought, “Cool, at least we can take the elevator back up.” But no. Elevators don’t run for another 15-20 minutes, and it was past daughter’s bedtime, so we had to climb back up. I have to say I was hobbling too by the end of the climb.
> 
> Love your spirit regarding the prognosis. You’re a strong and active person, so if there’s any chance to beat the odds, you’re the one to do it.
> 
> Are you getting compensation and your bills covered?


That's quite a climb! 
I would have headed for the bar until the lifts were back in action, but I bet your daughter slept well after all that exercise.

Yes the insurance company of the driver has been in touch and told me they would be happy to settle any claim and expenses.
I have to see a solicitor to get the ball rolling and hope to do that next week sometime. I wasn't going to claim anything as it was an accident, but it has had ,and will continue to have, a big impact on my life (no pun intended) so going to go for it.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Gosh Heather, That's a huge thing to have gone through!
> I'm so sorry to hear you've had surgery, but very pleased that you seem to be making a good recovery from the op.
> Make sure you take it easy and let the family spoil you!
> Looking forward to seeing pics of your hubby's (and your) handiwork



Thanks! I meant to ask you the other day, can you post a pic of Lola?? I have been wanting to see him for some reason now that I think about it, so you ever post any pictures??


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Makes me wonder how extreme your lessons must be! [emoji33]
> 
> Daughter’s class teacher has been off since January too, with a concussion. ( We miss her.


They can be quite challenging and cover things like caving, climbing, bike riding, gorge walking etc but depends on the children's ability really.
My concern is that if walking on uneven ground is going to be a problem for me, it will rule out a lot.
But as with our river walks, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Everyone!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks! I meant to ask you the other day, can you post a pic of Lola?? I have been wanting to see him for some reason now that I think about it, so you ever post any pictures??


Most of my recent pics are taken with a 35mm camera rather than digital , but these are some older ones...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Most of my recent pics are taken with a 35mm camera rather than digital , but these are some older ones...
> View attachment 267910
> View attachment 267911
> View attachment 267912
> View attachment 267913



Well he’s gorgeous!! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s a nuisance about the mobility. Does the plate impede movement.? I am sure one of our roomies in the USA is a physio, but I can’t remember who. They might be able to explain


The physio seemed to think it would and apparently the bone mass will thicken around injuries - not necessarily where you want it to.
The ligaments and muscles were also stretched and damaged but hopefully in time they will become stronger and shrink back.
My ankle and foot have definitely changed shape.
But I'll persevere with the exercises and time will tell.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I don’t Facebook anymore.... I don’t even miss it [emoji4]
> But I would miss y’all if I couldn’t log on here... hmmm



We’re in the same canoe - i have never FB’d. Luckily TFO is the primary with FB being the back-up Alternate Command Post


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Paypal does it for you. Charges you in GBP for the correct amount in USD


Good to know, I'll do that later.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been feeling well. Trying to shake this infection. New antibiotics are not agreeing with me.
> Tried yesterday and today to upload a photo of Opo but it won't upload. I will try later


Sorry to hear you are still being plagued by that infection Ray.
Hope it won't be too long before you are feeling better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning and Happy Friday All!

A little blast of Florida sunrise for you all - complete with palm trees.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks... My tortoise garden is really coming along! For me, it’s a huge accomplishment! On one hand, I can’t wait to get Toretto moved out because I’ll know he will love it... on the other, I’ll be a nervous wreck with the change for a few weeks I imagine... Lol! Once he is outside, I will convert his big indoor enclosure to a “double decker” and Pickles and Crusher will get an upgrade . They have really grown a lot too.
> 
> I’m feeling fine! It’s very difficult for me to limit my activities but I really do try to be aware.. I’m too impatient for setbacks! Now days, the modernization of procedures is amazing and everything is so much less invasive.


It's easy to forget you can't carry on as normal, but take your time and you'll get there.
Can't wait to see the pics (of the tort garden not your op!)


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well he’s gorgeous!! Thank you [emoji4]


I can't really take credit for him as they were taken just after I got him, but thank you 
As with all torts he's very photogenic!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday All!
> 
> A little blast of Florida sunrise for you all - complete with palm trees.
> 
> View attachment 267918


A lovely time of day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning one and all.
Hope everyone has a good Friday!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday All!
> 
> A little blast of Florida sunrise for you all - complete with palm trees.
> 
> View attachment 267918



Gorgeous! I have a great love for Florida!! I got hooked on deep sea fishing there when my daughter was small. We took the kids to a club med resort in sand piper bay a few years back and it was a wonderful vacation too. Beautiful state. I’m envious of your get-a-way!! I’m going to have to take my canoe around our shallows here and get a look at the aquatic life soon.. no where near as interesting but it will pass a few hours!


----------



## Reptilony

Outside vs Inside...My hibiscus has made flowers all winter, gives a little bit of summer in our cold days.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not at all. +5C! [emoji23][emoji23]


Whahaha. That is cold for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> So I’m taking the plunge and getting my house painted.
> Here are the colors I have decided on
> The blue is going to be the body of the house and the white will be the trim
> View attachment 267873
> View attachment 267874


That's close to the color of my house. I want the little aluminum strip around the windows to be black, then I want a maroon door with a brass kickplate.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think OUR problem, those of us Stateside, is that those other guys (Yvonne snickers and points across the Atlantic behind her hand) are up and posting while we are down and sleeping.


Lol, I could say the same from this side as well. What I do is, is read through the posts and the ones that catch my attention particularly I respond to otherwise I like the posts to indicate that I have read it and acknowledge your comment.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Lucky you. Tortoises are fun. They don't jump into a nearby pond.


No but they do disappear under nearby bushes.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> After a month of trying to nurse our Betta back to health he just didn’t make it.
> So I cleaned the tank and used black sand this time.
> Here’s are new Crowntail.
> No name yet.
> View attachment 267842
> View attachment 267843


Oooh, How gorgeous. What about naming him Black beauty?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just love “traveling” the world with you guys!
> Plus, it’s a lot cheaper!


I second that!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I actually remember that one. Too cute.


We used to sing it whenever we moved. My Dad used to move towns every 5 years and we always drove by car. That was one of the songs we used to sing to entertain ourselves on the long trips. But we used green bottles instead of turtles and they were on a wall.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Oh well done Daughter!


Yes! Good job! Saddle stands are in high demand.


----------



## CarolM

smarch said:


> My names Sarah (though a few long term members already know me) I’m from central Massachusetts and my work sends me all over the state to take care of plants, which I may or may not spend my entire day talking to, and have full conversations with my cat when I get home each day. I’m pretty much 2 left turns from the entrance to the nut house.


Then you will fit in perfectly over here. Welcome to the CDR, I am Carolyn but everybody calls me Carol and I live in Cape Town South Africa. 
Whatever you do, don't lend money to the leprechaun, you won't see it again. Watch out for the hedgehogs they are painful if you step on them in the dark. And if you poke a Jellyfish or two they will light the way for a second or two. Remember to wear a jersey or jacket as it gets cold in here and the hats, scarves and mittens are in one of the corners somewhere (I forget which one) and they were knitted by the Woolspider (if She exists).


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just made this Thai soup and it is so good!!
> I can’t wait for dinner!!
> https://cleancuisine.com/slow-cooker-thai-chicken/#tasty-recipes-58391
> 
> View attachment 267859


That looks really yummy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been feeling well. Trying to shake this infection. New antibiotics are not agreeing with me.
> Tried yesterday and today to upload a photo of Opo but it won't upload. I will try later


I've been wondering what happened to you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You hope there aren’t more than three or four pages to go through and that Carol posts one of her amazing summaries when you get behind!
> 
> Are you on Facebook Karen? And Sarah and Cathie? We now have a private Facebook group for CDR communication when TFO is down
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> It’s closed so nobody will see discussion outside the group


Speaking of Summaries, I better do some homework for the summary on Monday. There will be two weeks worth that i will need to summarize.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Aw, my betta died about 3 weeks ago. He was bloated and pineconed.
> 
> Here is our new one, called a "Platinum Dragon". We haven't named him yet either.
> View attachment 267864
> View attachment 267865


He is also gorgeous. What about Snow White?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! All caught up.

"Hi!" to all.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Same to you... I haven't found CarolM's summary yet though. So I have to keep reading.


Hides my head in shame. Haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267872


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> So I’m taking the plunge and getting my house painted.
> Here are the colors I have decided on
> The blue is going to be the body of the house and the white will be the trim
> View attachment 267873
> View attachment 267874


Nice!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> So I’m taking the plunge and getting my house painted.
> Here are the colors I have decided on
> The blue is going to be the body of the house and the white will be the trim
> View attachment 267873
> View attachment 267874



I like the colors and know the SW well. 
We’ll need before & after pics!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What nuisance.......
> ......but looking on the bright side your bills should be lower!


Very true.


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> I've been using black sand in all my tanks. But I'm down to just 2 from 4.
> View attachment 267867
> View attachment 267868



Your tanks are beautiful!!

I just put in the red sword and I think our ghost shrimp is eating it!! Little stinker!! Unless it’s the snail?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thank you, Carol and Linda it did - eventually.
> The fire alarm in the hospital went off, just after I arrived.
> I couldn't use the lift so had to hobble down two flights of stairs!
> Good job there wasn't a real fire, I was holding everyone up, but they were very patient and kept an eye on me to make sure I didn't fall.
> I have exercises to do to improve mobility of my foot they told me that with the plate in my leg they don't expect me to regain full mobility - not what I wanted to hear
> But who knows? Determination can overcome a lot!
> Thanks for the tip @JoesMum!


Glad it went well. Tell the hospital next time not to run a fire drill when you have your appointment. and Yes the mind can overcome a lot of things.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My what beautiful eyes you have..... Hi & Welcome!


All the better to see you with .....my dear!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm off to fight the wars. After I've taken care of the animals I'm going to run the weed wacker. I was able to run the mower through the tortoise yards a couple days ago, but never got around to trimming the long grass/weeds along the edges. It kills my back to operate the weed wacker. I haven't been able to figure out where to slide the handle to so that it doesn't hurt my back so much. I'm thinking I'm leaning over and need to stand up straighter. So that means the handle needs to slide up more towards the operator, right? so I don't have to lean forward to grab it? Well I'll try that today.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33] More suggestions of this kind and we will definitely flush out the name Kathy’s boy might actually have in mind.



He chose Fish Stick.

I hope his wife doesn’t let him chose baby names!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891


Wow. I am very impressed. Well done daughter.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So Hubby built Toms 4 x 8 night box while he was home this time. I had a complete hysterectomy last week so I was very limited to what I could contribute. (No, I didn’t tell anyone) He had to go back to work Tuesday and the main construction was complete. I just had to seal the outside and build the door, attach the lid, put all the heat, lighting, shelving in. We went with the big one to accommodate numerous tortoises down the road and offset the door so we could make it a double if needed. Son has been helping me. This thing is HEAVY! Yesterday, I asked my yard guys if they could move it this weekend for me and today I worked like crazy to get as much done as I could. They came just before dark ahead of schedule, and luckily I had finished all the sealing and leveled the spot for it. So it’s in place. I still have to finish a couple small things and run it to stabilize temps. I’m so excited though. I will be showing off in a couple days


OMW, You are working like crazy after having an hysterectomy, shouldn't you be taking it easy for at least 6 weeks? I mean you don't want to tear any internal stitches or anything. Well done on almost being finished with the night box. I cannot wait for the big reveal.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> That's quite a climb!
> I would have headed for the bar until the lifts were back in action, but I bet your daughter slept well after all that exercise.
> 
> Yes the insurance company of the driver has been in touch and told me they would be happy to settle any claim and expenses.
> I have to see a solicitor to get the ball rolling and hope to do that next week sometime. I wasn't going to claim anything as it was an accident, but it has had ,and will continue to have, a big impact on my life (no pun intended) so going to go for it.



That’s what insurance is for. It won’t effect him at all except maybe an increase on his annual fee. 
Don’t forget pain and suffering. These injuries could effect you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> OMW, You are working like crazy after having an hysterectomy, shouldn't you be taking it easy for at least 6 weeks? I mean you don't want to tear any internal stitches or anything. Well done on almost being finished with the night box. I cannot wait for the big reveal.


Those were my thoughts exactly. I can't imagine even getting out of bed for at least two or three weeks after such a major surgery.


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay

Heather I hope you’re healing well. I also hope you are getting plenty of rest. Big hug to you!!

I love that your daughter is in FFA!! My sisters kids are heavily into it and I never get to see them because their always raising a calf or turkey etc. We only get together after the big auction! 
My son used to want to stay with his cousins until he found out they were cleaning and feeding farm animals at 5am before school.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891



Congratulations to her!!
She is beautiful too!! Love her glasses!


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay

Here’s this years steer.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Most of my recent pics are taken with a 35mm camera rather than digital , but these are some older ones...
> View attachment 267910
> View attachment 267911
> View attachment 267912
> View attachment 267913



He’s such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Outside vs Inside...My hibiscus has made flowers all winter, gives a little bit of summer in our cold days.
> View attachment 267921
> View attachment 267922



That’s a contrast! All that snow outside! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm off to fight the wars. After I've taken care of the animals I'm going to run the weed wacker. I was able to run the mower through the tortoise yards a couple days ago, but never got around to trimming the long grass/weeds along the edges. It kills my back to operate the weed wacker. I haven't been able to figure out where to slide the handle to so that it doesn't hurt my back so much. I'm thinking I'm leaning over and need to stand up straighter. So that means the handle needs to slide up more towards the operator, right? so I don't have to lean forward to grab it? Well I'll try that today.



The Day of the Triffids? [emoji33][emoji33]

Sorry to hear about your back. Hope your strategy works.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> He chose Fish Stick.
> 
> I hope his wife doesn’t let him chose baby names!!!



LOL. So Lyn’s idea WAS sensible after all...in comparison [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hello friends in the CDR. It's been awhile since I've been here I hope everyone and their Torts are doing ok. I'm finally getting started on my pond today. I've decided to put it on my car port. It will get sun there and I think it will be easier to keep clean vs all the falling leaves in my backyard. Here's what I'm starting with


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hello friends in the CDR. It's been awhile since I've been here I hope everyone and their Torts are doing ok. I'm finally getting started on my pond today. I've decided to put it on my car port. It will get sun there and I think it will be easier to keep clean vs all the falling leaves in my backyard. Here's what I'm starting with
> View attachment 267925
> View attachment 267926



How fun!! Are you going to frame around it? 
I can’t wait to see the progression pics!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Glad it went well. Tell the hospital next time not to run a fire drill when you have your appointment. and Yes the mind can overcome a lot of things.


It wasn't a drill! I overheard something about a faulty kettle being the cause!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday All!
> 
> A little blast of Florida sunrise for you all - complete with palm trees.
> 
> View attachment 267918



I swear it looks like you’re in Hawaii!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm off to fight the wars. After I've taken care of the animals I'm going to run the weed wacker. I was able to run the mower through the tortoise yards a couple days ago, but never got around to trimming the long grass/weeds along the edges. It kills my back to operate the weed wacker. I haven't been able to figure out where to slide the handle to so that it doesn't hurt my back so much. I'm thinking I'm leaning over and need to stand up straighter. So that means the handle needs to slide up more towards the operator, right? so I don't have to lean forward to grab it? Well I'll try that today.


Don't overdo it Yvonne, we don't want any more back injury problems in here!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Momof4 said:


> How fun!! Are you going to frame around it?
> I can’t wait to see the progression pics!!


I'm don't think I'm going to build a frame around it. I'm just going to put some potted plants around it. It's going to be pretty simple.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Here’s this years steer.
> View attachment 267923


He seems a very nice steer from what I can see of him. . . nice straight back. Those kids put in a lot of hard work.


----------



## Lyn W

I've been having a little potter in my garden, can't do too much with a crutch getting in the way but although it's not that warm and quite cloudy it was lovely to get some fresh air and to see the bees busy on my camellia tree.


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm don't think I'm going to build a frame around it. I'm just going to put some potted plants around it. It's going to be pretty simple.


Should look good but if you have frosts in your part of the world then it may need some protection around it in the winter, 
My sister had an above ground pond she lost quite a lot of fish one winter. 
Looking forward t seeing the finished pond!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> The Day of the Triffids? [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Sorry to hear about your back. Hope your strategy works.


Well, hopefully I won't go blind. I do, afterall, wear protection!


Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hello friends in the CDR. It's been awhile since I've been here I hope everyone and their Torts are doing ok. I'm finally getting started on my pond today. I've decided to put it on my car port. It will get sun there and I think it will be easier to keep clean vs all the falling leaves in my backyard. Here's what I'm starting with
> View attachment 267925
> View attachment 267926


Be sure to heavily support the sides. those are made to have earth supporting the outside. And that volume of water is pretty heavy. I can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Don't overdo it Yvonne, we don't want any more back injury problems in here!


No worries. The lithium battery goes dead just about the same time my back and arms have had it!


----------



## Kristoff

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157550471849369




@Yvonne G, you need one of these robots!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> By Ram Jam - I remember it well!


Darth would be a cute name too. I've always loved the look of a black fish. As a child I wanted the species that has the big eyes. I can't remember the name of them.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> After I bought the roofing materials I thought OMG what have I done!!! I couldn't take my eyes off of it when I was shopping with the roofer. It was a deep Saphire blue. But it turned out really kind of nice. The trim needs painted again as usual.



Sounds gorgeous 
Pictures of the roof!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> As he's gone over to the Dark Side maybe Darth (Vader ) would be a good name?
> 'May the faucet be with you'



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> If I wanted to paint the house, I’d have to ask husband till I’m blue in the face...



That’s great [emoji2]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 267914
> 
> 
> Good morning Everyone!!!!



Yay!
TGIFF [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> That's close to the color of my house. I want the little aluminum strip around the windows to be black, then I want a maroon door with a brass kickplate.



Very nice!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! All caught up.
> 
> "Hi!" to all.



Hi there [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes, but I'm a bit worried it will put pay to my outdoor activities in school.
> If I can't walk on all terrain then I'm not going to be much good in anything but a canoe!
> It could change things a lot for me work wise.
> Still - maybe early days to be worrying.


I'd be worried too. Just go slow. When I fractured my kneecap I did range of motion exercises with both legs, ankles and feet sitting on my bum watching tv. With each motion just do a few at first(5 or less). I wasn't just kidding when I said wiggle your feet to the beat. Hopefully, the people responsible will help you with a sports doctor. I was really blessed that I didn't have to go through surgery because of my own stubbornness. The key is slow and steady until you heal completely. It takes a while but in the meantime buy a neat looking cane for added support. Wraps help too. The only reason I knew the exercises was because I had special training for that when I did nurse aide work.


----------



## AZtortMom

So, I’m feeding the fish inside and I hear this horrible noise coming from outside like Shelly is knocking a garbage can over and she dragging it around.
I stick my head out the back sliding door and I see Shelly standing on her back legs knocking over the plastic barrier by the other sliding door. [emoji33]
I called out her name and she turned and gave me the infamous side eye and got down as if she was supposed to be there ‍
The adventures of Shelly continue...


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157550471849369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G, you need one of these robots!


Oh my lord in heaven! What next? I'm afraid my 'jungle' can't support such a small animal. I need heavy duty cutting power for this mess!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> So, I’m feeding the fish inside and I hear this horrible noise coming from outside like Shelly is knocking a garbage can over and she dragging it around.
> I stick my head out the back sliding door and I see Shelly standing on her back legs knocking over the plastic barrier by the other sliding door. [emoji33]
> I called out her name and she turned and gave me the infamous side eye and got down as if she was supposed to be there ‍
> The adventures of Shelly continue...


Little stinker. Was she maybe telling you her snack was late?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. 

I popped up to London to do a little shopping and am meeting JoesDad after work for dinner. 

Here’s Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square. 



And on the wall between the column and the National Gallery is this curiosity 



The official standards of length from 1826 (as long as it is 62F.)


----------



## Yvonne G

I was able to go all the way around the pond with the weed trimmer and had just started in the leopard yard when the battery gave out. Good thing, too, because my back and arm were ready to give out too. I had moved the handle clear up towards the top of the unit, but that wasn't right either. I found myself grabbing the pipe down beyond the handle. So next time I'll try moving the handle down towards the cutting part of the unit and see if that works better.

I finally figured out the trick to getting the battery charger to accept the battery. The charger has a blinking green light when it's charging, but a blinking red light when something's wrong and it's not charging. Jaizei told me to try allowing the battery to cool down before putting in on the charger, and that worked for a while, but then it started only giving me the blinking red. So I figured out (all by myself, thank you very much) to unplug the charger, place the battery in it, then plug the charger in. Works every time! (Well, it has worked both the two times I've done it!)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, hopefully I won't go blind. I do, afterall, wear protection!
> 
> Be sure to heavily support the sides. those are made to have earth supporting the outside. And that volume of water is pretty heavy. I can't wait to see what you do with it!



That’s true, those are meant for in ground so the sides are supported. 
The Rubbermaid stock tanks are stronger so they can be above ground.


----------



## Momof4

We are having quit the poppy super bloom here in southern Ca. 
I’m not sure about up north where Yvonne is. 
People are stopping traffic on the freeway and causing back up and parking along side which is dangerous so now you have to get shuttles. 
Here’s around our town. 



Here’s an arial shot not far from us.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891


What really cheers me up at 65 is when I watch my kids(now approaching their 40's). They take something simple you've taught them and become better then yourself at it later. What a beautiful daughter well on her way to out doing you...


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157550471849369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G, you need one of these robots!



Oh my goodness!! This is so cool!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> We are having quit the poppy super bloom here in southern Ca.
> I’m not sure about up north where Yvonne is.
> People are stopping traffic on the freeway and causing back up and parking along side which is dangerous so now you have to get shuttles.
> Here’s around our town.
> View attachment 267936
> 
> 
> Here’s an arial shot not far from us.
> View attachment 267937


OMG! That shot from the air is priceless!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157550471849369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G, you need one of these robots!


Very clever, wonder what a tort would make of that!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> So, I’m feeding the fish inside and I hear this horrible noise coming from outside like Shelly is knocking a garbage can over and she dragging it around.
> I stick my head out the back sliding door and I see Shelly standing on her back legs knocking over the plastic barrier by the other sliding door. [emoji33]
> I called out her name and she turned and gave me the infamous side eye and got down as if she was supposed to be there ‍
> The adventures of Shelly continue...


What a character and who put that silly barrier there to try to stop a determined tort like Shelly!?
I love hearing about her.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We are having quit the poppy super bloom here in southern Ca.
> I’m not sure about up north where Yvonne is.
> People are stopping traffic on the freeway and causing back up and parking along side which is dangerous so now you have to get shuttles.
> Here’s around our town.
> View attachment 267936
> 
> 
> Here’s an arial shot not far from us.
> View attachment 267937


Wow that's quite a few poppies!!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> We are having quit the poppy super bloom here in southern Ca.
> I’m not sure about up north where Yvonne is.
> People are stopping traffic on the freeway and causing back up and parking along side which is dangerous so now you have to get shuttles.
> Here’s around our town.
> View attachment 267936
> 
> 
> Here’s an arial shot not far from us.
> View attachment 267937


I've seen it on the news here and wondering if any roommates were getting to see it in person. Maybe we'll have a really beautiful spring bloom too. We've had lots of rain too.


KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, I hadn't even thought about it. We're in the desert, and most houses are tan, the color of the desert. Gets rather boring all being the same. Maybe I should think about it.
> 
> I've thought about it...not until the house needs painting. That won't be for a while.


I like the really light blue, terra cotta, and pastel pink for desert sand homes. With sand colors mixed in. Florida, many years ago was all white houses...they've improved with very light additions of those colors.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone!
> 
> Hopefully I have fixed the hiccup with the CDR Facebook extension now.
> 
> It SHOULD ask you for your posting name when you join so we can match your real name with someone on TFO. It appears doing that broke the group. I think I got it right now!
> 
> If it does ask for your posting name, please supply it. If it doesn’t, please message me via FB or via TFO so I know it’s you!
> 
> Here’s the link for the CDR
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> Here’s the official TFO group setup by Josh
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/


I took a screenshot. My son may be over this weekend and will help me get back on Facebook. I'll go from there. All my other friends have tried to coax me too...you guys or gals won.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We’re in the same canoe - i have never FB’d. Luckily TFO is the primary with FB being the back-up Alternate Command Post


Me too. I'm glad they got caught. Maybe it will get back to what it should be. I'm a complete idiot online and could tell something wasn't right.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> He chose Fish Stick.
> 
> I hope his wife doesn’t let him chose baby names!!!



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] it could be worse!! At least there’s still some fun there.. He could have picked Henry or Richard)


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> OMW, You are working like crazy after having an hysterectomy, shouldn't you be taking it easy for at least 6 weeks? I mean you don't want to tear any internal stitches or anything. Well done on almost being finished with the night box. I cannot wait for the big reveal.



It’s really just activity with no force behind it. I feel like I’m doing ok.. I don’t know how good the box will look, but it’s well insulated and should last .


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Heather I hope you’re healing well. I also hope you are getting plenty of rest. Big hug to you!!
> 
> I love that your daughter is in FFA!! My sisters kids are heavily into it and I never get to see them because their always raising a calf or turkey etc. We only get together after the big auction!
> My son used to want to stay with his cousins until he found out they were cleaning and feeding farm animals at 5am before school.



I’m great. Things are really so much simpler now but thanks! 

I’m so proud of her. Her main interest is Forestry. She is an FFA officer and competes heavily in career and leadership development events. She doesn’t show animals though. Lol... she is just too lazy for that. When she realized how much she would have to do, she opted out My animal gene skipped her and landed on my son.. we all have our talents and interests and the differences make people interesting... [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, I hadn't even thought about it. We're in the desert, and most houses are tan, the color of the desert. Gets rather boring all being the same. Maybe I should think about it.
> 
> I've thought about it...not until the house needs painting. That won't be for a while.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yes! And the human is pretty, too. @smarch [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Welp...looks like it ain’t over...I wish I’d live in paradise with you guys...


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been feeling well. Trying to shake this infection. New antibiotics are not agreeing with me.
> Tried yesterday and today to upload a photo of Opo but it won't upload. I will try later


Oh No Ray. Can the Doctor not give you a different anti-biotics?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thanks... My tortoise garden is really coming along! For me, it’s a huge accomplishment! On one hand, I can’t wait to get Toretto moved out because I’ll know he will love it... on the other, I’ll be a nervous wreck with the change for a few weeks I imagine... Lol! Once he is outside, I will convert his big indoor enclosure to a “double decker” and Pickles and Crusher will get an upgrade . They have really grown a lot too.
> 
> I’m feeling fine! It’s very difficult for me to limit my activities but I really do try to be aware.. I’m too impatient for setbacks! Now days, the modernization of procedures is amazing and everything is so much less invasive.


Wow. Sounds like an awesome plan. I cannot wait for the pictures. Please do take it easy.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Oh No Ray. Can the Doctor not give you a different anti-biotics?



Ray I can’t find your original post but I wanted to say I hope you get relief soon. Sorry your having such a hard time[emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's quite a climb!
> I would have headed for the bar until the lifts were back in action, but I bet your daughter slept well after all that exercise.
> 
> Yes the insurance company of the driver has been in touch and told me they would be happy to settle any claim and expenses.
> I have to see a solicitor to get the ball rolling and hope to do that next week sometime. I wasn't going to claim anything as it was an accident, but it has had ,and will continue to have, a big impact on my life (no pun intended) so going to go for it.



I am glad that you are going for it. As I agree it is a big impact on your life. And I imagine expense as well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 267914
> 
> 
> Good morning Everyone!!!!


Good Mornooning Heather.

How are you doing today?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Most of my recent pics are taken with a 35mm camera rather than digital , but these are some older ones...
> View attachment 267910
> View attachment 267911
> View attachment 267912
> View attachment 267913


Lola is gorgeous.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lola is gorgeous.


Thank you Carol, I tell him everyday he is my big, handsome boy!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The physio seemed to think it would and apparently the bone mass will thicken around injuries - not necessarily where you want it to.
> The ligaments and muscles were also stretched and damaged but hopefully in time they will become stronger and shrink back.
> My ankle and foot have definitely changed shape.
> But I'll persevere with the exercises and time will tell.


That is a good attitude to have and will take you 90% of the way there. The other 10% is the actual work. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday All!
> 
> A little blast of Florida sunrise for you all - complete with palm trees.
> 
> View attachment 267918


Oh lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Outside vs Inside...My hibiscus has made flowers all winter, gives a little bit of summer in our cold days.
> View attachment 267921
> View attachment 267922


That is a beautiful hibiscus.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Welp...looks like it ain’t over...I wish I’d live in paradise with you guys...
> View attachment 267945


That's a great Xmas Card shot - for Easter?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Little stinker. Was she maybe telling you her snack was late?



Maybe [emoji23]
Little stinker is 75 pounds


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> That's a great Xmas Card shot - for Easter?



lol i guess...hopefully it’s the last snow storm before the real spring!


----------



## CarolM

Good luck. I hope that works.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> He chose Fish Stick.
> 
> I hope his wife doesn’t let him chose baby names!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly. I can't imagine even getting out of bed for at least two or three weeks after such a major surgery.


I know.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Heather I hope you’re healing well. I also hope you are getting plenty of rest. Big hug to you!!
> 
> I love that your daughter is in FFA!! My sisters kids are heavily into it and I never get to see them because their always raising a calf or turkey etc. We only get together after the big auction!
> My son used to want to stay with his cousins until he found out they were cleaning and feeding farm animals at 5am before school.


Whahaha. That would put me off as well. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Here’s this years steer.
> View attachment 267923


Wow. He is gorgeous.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> What a character and who put that silly barrier there to try to stop a determined tort like Shelly!?
> I love hearing about her.



God forbid I keep her out [emoji849]
She definitely provides plenty of opportunities for fresh material to share [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hello friends in the CDR. It's been awhile since I've been here I hope everyone and their Torts are doing ok. I'm finally getting started on my pond today. I've decided to put it on my car port. It will get sun there and I think it will be easier to keep clean vs all the falling leaves in my backyard. Here's what I'm starting with
> View attachment 267925
> View attachment 267926


That looks like an awesome start. Can we get a pic or two of snap? We haven't seen him for a while.


----------



## Reptilony

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.



Sorry about the bad news...Is that a dane? How old is he? They usualy don’t go further than 10 yo and get hip problems...At least he’s keeping it real by destroying his new mattress...He ain’t gonna change no matter what !


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It wasn't a drill! I overheard something about a faulty kettle being the cause!


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] Oh no, Now That is a different kettle of fish!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Don't overdo it Yvonne, we don't want any more back injury problems in here!


No we don't.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Reptilony said:


> Sorry about the bad news...Is that a dane? How old is he? They usualy don’t go further than 10 yo and get hip problems...At least he’s keeping it real by destroying his new mattress...He ain’t gonna change no matter what !


He is 10.5. Our last one died at 8. He is still very active. We are having to force him to stay inside if the kids are out because he won’t stop chasing them.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've been having a little potter in my garden, can't do too much with a crutch getting in the way but although it's not that warm and quite cloudy it was lovely to get some fresh air and to see the bees busy on my camellia tree.


How is your garden growing? Any silver bells and cockle shells?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No worries. The lithium battery goes dead just about the same time my back and arms have had it!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.


I'm so sorry to hear that, it must be hard for you and your family, but seems that Sheldon is not suffering because of it.
Hopefully you will have him and enjoy his antics for a good while yet and he will continue to drive you up the wall.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> How is your garden growing? Any silver bells and cockle shells?


Not quite, but I picked some dandies for Lola - the first of the year!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157550471849369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yvonne G, you need one of these robots!


I want one of those. I will add it to my wish list next to the robot vacuum. Lol


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.



Sorry about your Sheldon. 

He is one naughty boy!!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 267927


 [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> So, I’m feeding the fish inside and I hear this horrible noise coming from outside like Shelly is knocking a garbage can over and she dragging it around.
> I stick my head out the back sliding door and I see Shelly standing on her back legs knocking over the plastic barrier by the other sliding door. [emoji33]
> I called out her name and she turned and gave me the infamous side eye and got down as if she was supposed to be there ‍
> The adventures of Shelly continue...


Lol. Shelley sounds like quite the character. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> I popped up to London to do a little shopping and am meeting JoesDad after work for dinner.
> 
> Here’s Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square.
> View attachment 267934
> 
> 
> And on the wall between the column and the National Gallery is this curiosity
> View attachment 267935
> 
> 
> The official standards of length from 1826 (as long as it is 62F.)


Whahaha. I wonder if anybody actually uses it today?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was able to go all the way around the pond with the weed trimmer and had just started in the leopard yard when the battery gave out. Good thing, too, because my back and arm were ready to give out too. I had moved the handle clear up towards the top of the unit, but that wasn't right either. I found myself grabbing the pipe down beyond the handle. So next time I'll try moving the handle down towards the cutting part of the unit and see if that works better.
> 
> I finally figured out the trick to getting the battery charger to accept the battery. The charger has a blinking green light when it's charging, but a blinking red light when something's wrong and it's not charging. Jaizei told me to try allowing the battery to cool down before putting in on the charger, and that worked for a while, but then it started only giving me the blinking red. So I figured out (all by myself, thank you very much) to unplug the charger, place the battery in it, then plug the charger in. Works every time! (Well, it has worked both the two times I've done it!)


Well done on figuring it out. I would get very irritated if I had to fiddle with it constantly everytime I wanted to charge it.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We are having quit the poppy super bloom here in southern Ca.
> I’m not sure about up north where Yvonne is.
> People are stopping traffic on the freeway and causing back up and parking along side which is dangerous so now you have to get shuttles.
> Here’s around our town.
> View attachment 267936
> 
> 
> Here’s an arial shot not far from us.
> View attachment 267937


Wow. !! I will even say it backwards.....Wow.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I took a screenshot. My son may be over this weekend and will help me get back on Facebook. I'll go from there. All my other friends have tried to coax me too...you guys or gals won.


Yayyyy, we are the kings and queens!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> That looks like an awesome start. Can we get a pic or two of snap? We haven't seen him for a while.


Snap is no little guy anymore, he's grown quite a bit. He is also showing more signs that "He" is actually a "She". He/She will still be snap though. Snap and pals will move into the 75 gallon once the bigger turtles move to the pond.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Me too. I'm glad they got caught. Maybe it will get back to what it should be. I'm a complete idiot online and could tell something wasn't right.


Wait.!! What did I miss? Who was caught and what were they caught doing?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s really just activity with no force behind it. I feel like I’m doing ok.. I don’t know how good the box will look, but it’s well insulated and should last .


I am sure that Torreto will certainly appreciate it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m great. Things are really so much simpler now but thanks!
> 
> I’m so proud of her. Her main interest is Forestry. She is an FFA officer and competes heavily in career and leadership development events. She doesn’t show animals though. Lol... she is just too lazy for that. When she realized how much she would have to do, she opted out My animal gene skipped her and landed on my son.. we all have our talents and interests and the differences make people interesting... [emoji16]


That saddle looks like it took a lot of work, so she is by no means a slouch.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Welp...looks like it ain’t over...I wish I’d live in paradise with you guys...
> View attachment 267945


Brrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Carol, I tell him everyday he is my big, handsome boy!!


No Wonder he is a Diva. [emoji6] It has all gone to his head! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] Although I don't blame him. It must be awful to listen to that beeping especially with their sound sensitivity levels.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not quite, but I picked some dandies for Lola - the first of the year!


Yayy. I am waiting for more rainy days before I plant the seeds that i got from Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is no little guy anymore, he's grown quite a bit. He is also showing more signs that "He" is actually a "She". He/She will still be snap though. Snap and pals will move into the 75 gallon once the bigger turtles move to the pond.
> View attachment 267949
> View attachment 267950
> View attachment 267951


Oh my, he has grown and is looking quite gorgeous


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Speaking of Summaries, I better do some homework for the summary on Monday. There will be two weeks worth that i will need to summarize.


I thought you did and I couldn't find you. I saw a post that sounded like you had posted after all. So I just lollygaged around on the CDR trying to find it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m great. Things are really so much simpler now but thanks!
> 
> I’m so proud of her. Her main interest is Forestry. She is an FFA officer and competes heavily in career and leadership development events. She doesn’t show animals though. Lol... she is just too lazy for that. When she realized how much she would have to do, she opted out My animal gene skipped her and landed on my son.. we all have our talents and interests and the differences make people interesting... [emoji16]


Amen.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 267948


Hehehe...new lil baby bunnies too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh No Ray. Can the Doctor not give you a different anti-biotics?


I am a stubborn kind of guy. Plus my attitude is going south. But my wife did get me to the doctors and now on a different antibiotic. Doctor mentioned going in the hospital for care. But I put a stop on that suggestion. Still can't upload a pic. Seems to have started with these pop up ads. Noticed you all have been talking about it but haven't read in detail if anything has been done. I will pop in tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wait.!! What did I miss? Who was caught and what were they caught doing?


Well...if you haven't been watching the news, not a lot except windy stories.


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.


Aw, poor old guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Yayy. I am waiting for more rainy days before I plant the seeds that i got from Sabine.


Speaking of Sabine. . . @Bee62 where the heck are you?


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> That might be my fault @KarenSoCal Try again now


I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a stubborn kind of guy. Plus my attitude is going south. But my wife did get me to the doctors and now on a different antibiotic. Doctor mentioned going in the hospital for care. But I put a stop on that suggestion. Still can't upload a pic. Seems to have started with these pop up ads. Noticed you all have been talking about it but haven't read in detail if anything has been done. I will pop in tomorrow.


Yea the personal promotions are trying to get me to buy ash blonde hair dye instead of animal stuff. Whatever... I'll look for the three of you tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of Sabine. . . @Bee62 where the heck are you?


I agree and Carol H too.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> We are having quit the poppy super bloom here in southern Ca.
> I’m not sure about up north where Yvonne is.
> People are stopping traffic on the freeway and causing back up and parking along side which is dangerous so now you have to get shuttles.
> Here’s around our town.
> View attachment 267936
> 
> 
> Here’s an arial shot not far from us.
> View attachment 267937



Wow!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Welp...looks like it ain’t over...I wish I’d live in paradise with you guys...
> View attachment 267945



Somewhat chilly, but you are in Canada! Spring gets there later!

I’m Linda - as you probably gathered from FB - and I live in Kent in south East England. Welcome to the CDR Olivier


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Thanks... My tortoise garden is really coming along! For me, it’s a huge accomplishment! On one hand, I can’t wait to get Toretto moved out because I’ll know he will love it... on the other, I’ll be a nervous wreck with the change for a few weeks I imagine... Lol! Once he is outside, I will convert his big indoor enclosure to a “double decker” and Pickles and Crusher will get an upgrade . They have really grown a lot too.
> 
> I’m feeling fine! It’s very difficult for me to limit my activities but I really do try to be aware.. I’m too impatient for setbacks! Now days, the modernization of procedures is amazing and everything is so much less invasive.


I had a "laparoscopic hysterectomy" back in 1991. I was back on our truck in less than a week. And I'm sure the procedure has been refined since then. Truly amazing what they do now.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy, we are the kings and queens!!!


Actually you are as fun as my critters.


----------



## AZtortMom

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is no little guy anymore, he's grown quite a bit. He is also showing more signs that "He" is actually a "She". He/She will still be snap though. Snap and pals will move into the 75 gallon once the bigger turtles move to the pond.
> View attachment 267949
> View attachment 267950
> View attachment 267951



Hi snap! [emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom

Here’s a picture of the onry Shelly


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Somewhat chilly, but you are in Canada! Spring gets there later!
> 
> I’m Linda - as you probably gathered from FB - and I live in Kent in south East England. Welcome to the CDR Olivier



Thanks! How’s the weather in England these days?


----------



## Reptilony

TriciaStringer said:


> He is 10.5. Our last one died at 8. He is still very active. We are having to force him to stay inside if the kids are out because he won’t stop chasing them.



Wow he’s a tough guy! I love this breed I had two and one of them was the sweetest dog I ever had...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok kids!

We paddled out to Indian Key island on the Gulf. Nice remote island and I came across this cool object!

Here are both sides of it... guess away!

Top Side



Bottom Side




Let the best member win!


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Then you will fit in perfectly over here. Welcome to the CDR, I am Carolyn but everybody calls me Carol and I live in Cape Town South Africa.
> Whatever you do, don't lend money to the leprechaun, you won't see it again. Watch out for the hedgehogs they are painful if you step on them in the dark. And if you poke a Jellyfish or two they will light the way for a second or two. Remember to wear a jersey or jacket as it gets cold in here and the hats, scarves and mittens are in one of the corners somewhere (I forget which one) and they were knitted by the Woolspider (if She exists).


Thank you! I have to learn who all is in here besides us loiterers. [emoji6]


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> He is also gorgeous. What about Snow White?


Well, he's a he and she's a she...actually my husband is from Alabama. Univ of AL colors are red and white. So he asked if we could call him "Bama". Being a smart wife, I agreed immediately. 

I had proposed"Rocket" because he looks like one, but Bama it is (at least out loud...still Rocket in my head)


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids!
> 
> We paddled out to Indian Key island on the Gulf. Nice remote island and I came across this cool object!
> 
> Here are both sides of it... guess away!
> 
> Top Side
> View attachment 267962
> 
> 
> Bottom Side
> 
> View attachment 267963
> 
> 
> Let the best member win!



It looks like some kind of primitive shield


----------



## Lyn W

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is no little guy anymore, he's grown quite a bit. He is also showing more signs that "He" is actually a "She". He/She will still be snap though. Snap and pals will move into the 75 gallon once the bigger turtles move to the pond.
> View attachment 267949
> View attachment 267950
> View attachment 267951


I love that arrogant look they have!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> Your tanks are beautiful!!
> 
> I just put in the red sword and I think our ghost shrimp is eating it!! Little stinker!! Unless it’s the snail?


Thank you. They are a lot of work, but it keeps me out of trouble.

I would think it's the snail eating your sword. Ghosties, I don't think, could bite it.

Did you see my mystery snails? One is bottom right, tilted sideways against the reddish rock in the 20 g tank. They are almost the size of ping pong balls. I had their parents, and hatched and raised the eggs. I had 200 baby snails! I kept them til they were about 1/2 inch, then gave them to an aquarium store to sell.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hello friends in the CDR. It's been awhile since I've been here I hope everyone and their Torts are doing ok. I'm finally getting started on my pond today. I've decided to put it on my car port. It will get sun there and I think it will be easier to keep clean vs all the falling leaves in my backyard. Here's what I'm starting with
> View attachment 267925
> View attachment 267926


That will be very nice! But could I suggest you put it UNDER your carport, rather than ON it? The leaves would still be a problem, along with other issues...[emoji23]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Darth would be a cute name too. I've always loved the look of a black fish. As a child I wanted the species that has the big eyes. I can't remember the name of them.


Black moor?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> It looks like some kind of primitive shield



Close. It’s a shield of some sort....but, whats it protecting!?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids!
> 
> We paddled out to Indian Key island on the Gulf. Nice remote island and I came across this cool object!
> 
> Here are both sides of it... guess away!
> 
> Top Side
> View attachment 267962
> 
> 
> Bottom Side
> 
> View attachment 267963
> 
> 
> Let the best member win!


Is it some type of animal skin?
Armadillo?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Is it some type of animal skin?
> Armadillo?



Very close. But not quite animal skin...but skin, yes.


----------



## KarenSoCal

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.


I'm so sorry to hear this! How old is he? Does he seem pretty comfortable still?

So heartbreaking! [emoji26]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

KarenSoCal said:


> That will be very nice! But could I suggest you put it UNDER your carport, rather than ON it? The leaves would still be a problem, along with other issues...[emoji23]


Ya under the car port is probably better  I didn't do too much with it today just messed around trying to figure out a basking spot.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Close. It’s a shield of some sort....but, whats it protecting!?



omg idk!! It has skin maybe seal or deer skin...some teeth maybe shark teeth...is it a helmet? An armor?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids!
> 
> We paddled out to Indian Key island on the Gulf. Nice remote island and I came across this cool object!
> 
> Here are both sides of it... guess away!
> 
> Top Side
> View attachment 267962
> 
> 
> Bottom Side
> 
> View attachment 267963
> 
> 
> Let the best member win!


Part of a dead alligator?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on... I was pretty much out of commission today. My sinuses have been driving me crazy, and I've had one heck of a headache that just wont go away (and stay away). I called in sick this morning, went back to sleep, and didn't really wake up until around 2 PM.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on... I was pretty much out of commission today. My sinuses have been driving me crazy, and I've had one heck of a headache that just wont go away (and stay away). I called in sick this morning, went back to sleep, and didn't really wake up until around 2 PM.


Sounds like you needed the extra rest. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now before I meet myself getting up.
> So Nos Da to anyone still here, see you tomorrow!


That would be a cool trick, to meet yourself from staying up late. If it happens, you have to take pictures!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Daughter built a saddle rack for her FFA project.. she won 1st place and sold it for $150 at the silent auction at our city arena for Farm city week . [emoji16]
> View attachment 267889
> View attachment 267890
> View attachment 267891


Quite the entrepreneur! You must be proud of her!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I like the really light blue, terra cotta, and pastel pink for desert sand homes. With sand colors mixed in. Florida, many years ago was all white houses...they've improved with very light additions of those colors.



Our roof is terra cotta, so I would want something that goes with that, but light. The light pink sounds good!

If we keep talking about this I'm going to want to do it! But it has to wait...we just signed up today to have an alarm/video monitoring system installed on the house. They had a special offer.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Heather.
> 
> How are you doing today?



Good night now... LOL
I’m good. I am having a decaf coffee to unwind while son watches shark boy n lava girl.. this is my TFO, online shopping time. So my night box is running. I’ve set the oil heater at 78 and the Kane mat at 83... I will check the temps early in the morning while it’s still in the 40’s and see how it held up... 

What have you done today Carol??


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lola is gorgeous.



SNAP!!!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.



He looks so darn sad [emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> lol i guess...hopefully it’s the last snow storm before the real spring!



I can’t imagine... we NEVER get that here... it’s beautiful... but I don’t think I’d like it very often..


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> 
> Here’s this years steer.
> View attachment 267923



It’s gorgeous!!! Such responsibility at such a young age! Jess’s best friend does pigs.. her pig is the funniest dang thing I’ve ever seen.. it looks like an English bull dog with a pig face.. I’m talkin serious muscles on little short legs... I was shocked the first time I saw it.. and impressed at how they teach these kids to train the animals.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We are having quit the poppy super bloom here in southern Ca.
> I’m not sure about up north where Yvonne is.
> People are stopping traffic on the freeway and causing back up and parking along side which is dangerous so now you have to get shuttles.
> Here’s around our town.
> View attachment 267936
> 
> 
> Here’s an arial shot not far from us.
> View attachment 267937



Oh WOW!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> What really cheers me up at 65 is when I watch my kids(now approaching their 40's). They take something simple you've taught them and become better then yourself at it later. What a beautiful daughter well on her way to out doing you...



Thank you! I have no doubt that your right


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> I had a "laparoscopic hysterectomy" back in 1991. I was back on our truck in less than a week. And I'm sure the procedure has been refined since then. Truly amazing what they do now.



Exactly!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on... I was pretty much out of commission today. My sinuses have been driving me crazy, and I've had one heck of a headache that just wont go away (and stay away). I called in sick this morning, went back to sleep, and didn't really wake up until around 2 PM.



Well that sucks.. hope you feel better Anne!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> omg idk!! It has skin maybe seal or deer skin...some teeth maybe shark teeth...is it a helmet? An armor?




Skin yes. Seal no, deer no. Teeth, yes - many, not shark. Not a helmet per se, but it does protect the head.

Whst am I, who do i belong to?


----------



## TriciaStringer

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! How old is he? Does he seem pretty comfortable still?
> 
> So heartbreaking! [emoji26]


He’s is 10.5 and still tries to run around with the kids. He is very active. Hope we can get many more months with him.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Skin yes. Seal no, deer no. Teeth, yes - many, not shark. Not a helmet per se, but it does protect the head.
> 
> Whst am I, who do i belong to?



When I look at the concave part it really looks like it’s been crafted by a human...a ceremonial headdress? Maybe crocs or gator teeths??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> When I look at the concave part it really looks like it’s been crafted by a human...a ceremonial headdress? Maybe crocs or gator teeths??




We have a W I N N E R! yes, it’s the top half of an alligator’s head, complete with teeth!


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> We have a W I N N E R! yes, it’s the top half of an alligator’s head, complete with teeth!



ow yeah!! But it’s been modified by a human right?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> ow yeah!! But it’s been modified by a human right?



Nope. Found just like this washed up on the beach. It could easily be turned into an eery mask. I’m hoping to extract the teeth and make a few trinkets.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope. Found just like this washed up on the beach. It could easily be turned into an eery mask. I’m hoping to extract the teeth and make a few trinkets.



I don’t get it...Why does it have intersecting teeth in the middle? Like there’s another toothed mouth on the palate of the gator??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> I don’t get it...Why does it have intersecting teeth in the middle? Like there’s another toothed mouth on the palate of the gator??



I’ll have to take some additional pix. But it’s very odd looking up close. You can see the skull’s fissures in the one pix, and the teeth are very long, coming out way into the skull.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thanks! How’s the weather in England these days?



An unusually warm February with temperatures around 20C followed by a very windy start to March. Things have gone back to more normal now... unpredictable generally... drier where I live but some snow in Scotland.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids!
> 
> We paddled out to Indian Key island on the Gulf. Nice remote island and I came across this cool object!
> 
> Here are both sides of it... guess away!
> 
> Top Side
> View attachment 267962
> 
> 
> Bottom Side
> 
> View attachment 267963
> 
> 
> Let the best member win!



Is it a piece of turtle shell?

EDIT

Wrong! What I thought was bone turned out to be Alligator teeth  Cool find Mark


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> So, I’m feeding the fish inside and I hear this horrible noise coming from outside like Shelly is knocking a garbage can over and she dragging it around.
> I stick my head out the back sliding door and I see Shelly standing on her back legs knocking over the plastic barrier by the other sliding door. [emoji33]
> I called out her name and she turned and gave me the infamous side eye and got down as if she was supposed to be there ‍
> The adventures of Shelly continue...



Oh, naughty Shelly! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Very clever, wonder what a tort would make of that!



Ram it to death, most likely. [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Ram it to death, most likely. [emoji23]



No question about it. Joe was bad enough with the lawnmower, but at least that was big enough to survive [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Looks like another beautiful day on the horizon... enjoy your Saturday!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone [emoji41]


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Added some River Rocks and filtration this morning. On my way to home Depot to get some bricks to finish off the basking spot and some plants to landscape around it. I've also got some water Hyacinth and water lettuce on order from eBay.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> An unusually warm February with temperatures around 20C followed by a very windy start to March. Things have gone back to more normal now... unpredictable generally... drier where I live but some snow in Scotland.



Aw you are so lucky you have the gulf stream! Here when it goes higher than 0C you see people start going outside and walk/run. Is it hot enough for you to put a tort outside under the sun?


----------



## Reptilony

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Added some River Rocks and filtration this morning. On my way to home Depot to get some bricks to finish off the basking spot and some plants to landscape around it. I've also got some water Hyacinth and water lettuce on order from eBay.
> View attachment 268000
> View attachment 268001



Cool what are you gonna use for filtration?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Reptilony said:


> Cool what are you gonna use for filtration?


I used a 1000gph canister filter.


----------



## AZtortMom

Reptilony said:


> Cool what are you gonna use for filtration?



Nicely done [emoji106]


----------



## AZtortMom

My crazy boy Radar 
I love his crazy little smile


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> omg idk!! It has skin maybe seal or deer skin...some teeth maybe shark teeth...is it a helmet? An armor?


Looks like one of those horseshoe crabs


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on... I was pretty much out of commission today. My sinuses have been driving me crazy, and I've had one heck of a headache that just wont go away (and stay away). I called in sick this morning, went back to sleep, and didn't really wake up until around 2 PM.


Hope you are feeling better soon Ann, sounds pretty miserable for you


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> That would be a cool trick, to meet yourself from staying up late. If it happens, you have to take pictures!


I'd be beside myself if I did!


----------



## Momof4

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Added some River Rocks and filtration this morning. On my way to home Depot to get some bricks to finish off the basking spot and some plants to landscape around it. I've also got some water Hyacinth and water lettuce on order from eBay.
> View attachment 268000
> View attachment 268001



Looking good!!


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Looking good!!



I was wondering what are you going to put up so he doesn’t escape from the ledges?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Momof4 said:


> I was wondering what are you going to put up so he doesn’t escape from the ledges?


I'm just leaving the water about 5" from the top. That should keep em from escaping. I have a baby pool I put them outside in the summer and I did the same thing and never had any escapees. Almost finished, just waiting for the water to warm up to add the turtles


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> My crazy boy Radar
> I love his crazy little smile
> View attachment 268004


I love this little doggy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm just leaving the water about 5" from the top. That should keep em from escaping. I have a baby pool I put them outside in the summer and I did the same thing and never had any escapees. Almost finished, just waiting for the water to warm up to add the turtles
> View attachment 268005
> View attachment 268006


That's very eye appealing. NIce job.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We have a W I N N E R! yes, it’s the top half of an alligator’s head, complete with teeth!


You said it wasn't an animal!!
I gave up because apart from the remains of some sort of boat covered with hide I couldn't think what it may be.
Never mind I'll let you off - just this once!!
Congratulations to the winner do they get the remains as a prize to put on their wall?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all.
Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!

Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?

is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Very clever, wonder what a tort would make of that!


Hehehe. Just watch over the new rival for weeds.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!
> 
> Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
> He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
> He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
> It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
> He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?



I’m no expert but I was thinking that over time that V will grow out since beaks are always growing.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a picture of the onry Shelly
> View attachment 267961


What a cute, darling, adorable, semi truck...waiting to happen.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Black moor?


Yes. I looked it up. But I found out they actually need a really big aquarium so I'd probably have to do a betta. If what I've read is true.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m no expert but I was thinking that over time that V will grow out since beaks are always growing.


Thanks Kathy, I am hoping that will happen and also hoping the beaks not cracked further up, but can't really tell at the moment.
It feels OK - just has 2 very sharp spikes!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!
> 
> Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
> He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
> He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
> It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
> He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?


I wish I knew how you held his head while filing. I have a battery operated nail tool that works like a dremal but not as scary. I wish I knew how to hold their head safely for a beak trim. Saphire is starting to use a cuddle bone but never would before. So he needs a little bit of filing.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I looked it up. But I found out they actually need a really big aquarium so I'd probably have to do a betta. If what I've read is true.


Yes, a black moor is a type of goldfish, and does need a big tank.

I have my betta in a 5g tank. Don't go any smaller than that. The common idea that a betta can live in a vase is ludicrous. Yes, he will survive, but have a horrible life. Bettas are intelligent and interactive. Mine is in the kitchen so he gets lots of attention. They can even be taught simple tricks.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Added some River Rocks and filtration this morning. On my way to home Depot to get some bricks to finish off the basking spot and some plants to landscape around it. I've also got some water Hyacinth and water lettuce on order from eBay.
> View attachment 268000
> View attachment 268001


Your turtles are going to love it!


----------



## Reptilony

Today's walk was the hardest momo ever had. As you can see in the pics I had snow up my knees and im 6' so imagine for this 6lb dog...He still had a lot of fun!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, a black moor is a type of goldfish, and does need a big tank.
> 
> I have my betta in a 5g tank. Don't go any smaller than that. The common idea that a betta can live in a vase is ludicrous. Yes, he will survive, but have a horrible life. Bettas are intelligent and interactive. Mine is in the kitchen so he gets lots of attention. They can even be taught simple tricks.


Yes. I could do a betta. Yours looks cute, happy, and beautiful. We live in a small house and I'm small. That really narrows down what I can do. I'd rather have a happy small then a big tortured, bored animal. I'll call mine Darth or Black Betty...if


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Our roof is terra cotta, so I would want something that goes with that, but light. The light pink sounds good!
> 
> If we keep talking about this I'm going to want to do it! But it has to wait...we just signed up today to have an alarm/video monitoring system installed on the house. They had a special offer.


Yep you have to go with what life offers you at a bargain. Later you may get another bargain when it's time.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> ow yeah!! But it’s been modified by a human right?


Probably...they call it poaching.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> My crazy boy Radar
> I love his crazy little smile
> View attachment 268004


I love his radar ears.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Aw you are so lucky you have the gulf stream! Here when it goes higher than 0C you see people start going outside and walk/run. Is it hot enough for you to put a tort outside under the sun?



Last month I would have had Joe outside no problem. I had adaptations for him (see here https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/ ) that meant he would cope with the more normal temperatures now.

Sadly Joe had to be put to sleep almost exactly 2 years ago due to a tumour  We miss him dreadfully.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!
> 
> Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
> He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
> He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
> It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
> He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?



Oh Lola! Why are you such a worry to poor Lyn?


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Today's walk was the hardest momo ever had. As you can see in the pics I had snow up my knees and im 6' so imagine for this 6lb dog...He still had a lot of fun!
> View attachment 268017
> View attachment 268018
> View attachment 268019



I can hear Carol shivering down in Cape Town!  We don’t get snow like that ever in this part of the country.

When I was a teenager in the 1970s living further north in Yorkshire, we used to get a lot of snow every winter. Nothing like what Canadians call snow, but it would regularly be over a foot/30cm deep.

Climate change means it rarely happens up there these days.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I took a screenshot. My son may be over this weekend and will help me get back on Facebook. I'll go from there. All my other friends have tried to coax me too...you guys or gals won.


I'm still dragging my feet. Maybe in April...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hello friends in the CDR. It's been awhile since I've been here I hope everyone and their Torts are doing ok. I'm finally getting started on my pond today. I've decided to put it on my car port. It will get sun there and I think it will be easier to keep clean vs all the falling leaves in my backyard. Here's what I'm starting with
> View attachment 267925
> View attachment 267926


Awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of Sabine. . . @Bee62 where the heck are you?


I am here. My pets need a lot of time. Working and other things too. Sorry that I have not much time for the CDR but I will never leave completely. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm still dragging my feet. Maybe in April...


I always put off till tomorrow what should have been done yesterday. But what the heck. I'm (re)tired.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I wish I knew how you held his head while filing. I have a battery operated nail tool that works like a dremal but not as scary. I wish I knew how to hold their head safely for a beak trim. Saphire is starting to use a cuddle bone but never would before. So he needs a little bit of filing.


I didn't have to hold his head I just held him under my left arm slightly tilted forward and his head came out so I was able to file in short bursts. 
He actually tried to bite that too. 
I may try to get him to a vet on Monday to check it properly but it's quite difficult carrying a tort with crutches, so I'll see if my nephew can come with me in a taxi.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Today's walk was the hardest momo ever had. As you can see in the pics I had snow up my knees and im 6' so imagine for this 6lb dog...He still had a lot of fun!
> View attachment 268017
> View attachment 268018
> View attachment 268019


Bless him!
He could do with some earmuffs to keep those extremities warm!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Last month I would have had Joe outside no problem. I had adaptations for him (see here https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/ ) that meant he would cope with the more normal temperatures now.
> 
> Sadly Joe had to be put to sleep almost exactly 2 years ago due to a tumour  We miss him dreadfully.


We all miss him!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I am here. My pets need a lot of time. Working and other things too. Sorry that I have not much time for the CDR but I will never leave completely. Thank you for thinking of me.


Hi Sabine
We do miss you and your wit, wisdom and wonderful warbling (I couldn't find another word for 'singing' that starts with w)


----------



## Lyn W

Just popped in to see what I've missed in your busy lives while I've had another marathon ironing session.
Considering it's just me, I can't believe how much ironing I have to do!
Anyway it's bedtime now so I'll probably see you tomorrow evening because I'm off out for Sunday lunch - can't wait!!!
Nos Da all take care.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is no little guy anymore, he's grown quite a bit. He is also showing more signs that "He" is actually a "She". He/She will still be snap though. Snap and pals will move into the 75 gallon once the bigger turtles move to the pond.
> View attachment 267949
> View attachment 267950
> View attachment 267951


Snap is a beautiful turtle!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Reptilony said:


> I don’t get it...Why does it have intersecting teeth in the middle? Like there’s another toothed mouth on the palate of the gator??


That I wouldn't know. I live in North Florida, but I've never seen an alligator from the inside...


----------



## Momof4

Reptilony said:


> Today's walk was the hardest momo ever had. As you can see in the pics I had snow up my knees and im 6' so imagine for this 6lb dog...He still had a lot of fun!
> View attachment 268017
> View attachment 268018
> View attachment 268019



I love your Chi baby!! I have a rescue that I’ve had 8 months and I’m in love with him!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I didn't have to hold his head I just held him under my left arm slightly tilted forward and his head came out so I was able to file in short bursts.
> He actually tried to bite that too.
> I may try to get him to a vet on Monday to check it properly but it's quite difficult carrying a tort with crutches, so I'll see if my nephew can come with me in a taxi.


Good luck. It's probably just like a dried out fingernail that cracked. Just needs a trim. But I'm not an expert so. I think Saphire might put up with me holding him like you said. He only pulls his head back from me now like a normal reflex. I don't want me or anybody else holding his jawbones to do that if I can keep from it.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I can hear Carol shivering down in Cape Town!  We don’t get snow like that ever in this part of the country.
> 
> When I was a teenager in the 1970s living further north in Yorkshire, we used to get a lot of snow every winter. Nothing like what Canadians call snow, but it would regularly be over a foot/30cm deep.
> 
> Climate change means it rarely happens up there these days.


She's probably enjoying and just chilling out. Last time I heard she likes a nice breeze.


----------



## Reptilony

Momof4 said:


> I love your Chi baby!! I have a rescue that I’ve had 8 months and I’m in love with him!!



Cool do you have a pic?


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Last month I would have had Joe outside no problem. I had adaptations for him (see here https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/ ) that meant he would cope with the more normal temperatures now.
> 
> Sadly Joe had to be put to sleep almost exactly 2 years ago due to a tumour  We miss him dreadfully.



Very sorry...I read the entire thing you had him for a very long time...It’s also very interesting to me because I also have a tort in a cold climate (that can’t hibernate tho) and this gives me tips and hope it’s gonna be okay. Mine should get bigger so it should be able to keep it’s warm even longer in theory. I have to ask...will you get another tort?


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm just leaving the water about 5" from the top. That should keep em from escaping. I have a baby pool I put them outside in the summer and I did the same thing and never had any escapees. Almost finished, just waiting for the water to warm up to add the turtles
> View attachment 268005
> View attachment 268006



Looking great!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!
> 
> Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
> He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
> He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
> It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
> He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?



Holy smoke... that is a freak accident!!! Hope it’s all ok!


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Bless him!
> He could do with some earmuffs to keep those extremities warm!



My wife tried to make him a hat but it doesn’t work with his giant ears. it doesn’t look like it but it was a pretty hot day in the afternoon about 3c and with that much snow it isolate the air making it warmer the dog was not cold at all with his 2 coats. He did however sometimes had a hard time following jumping from our footstep to footsep, snow is not the best for mexican dogs, or sully’s lol


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I could do a betta. Yours looks cute, happy, and beautiful. We live in a small house and I'm small. That really narrows down what I can do. I'd rather have a happy small then a big tortured, bored animal. I'll call mine Darth or Black Betty...if



Almost all black moors with age become lighter, some become grey some become even orange! What’s fun with bettas is you can setup a cool planted tank with lots of plant and wood and put a couple of female and they will usually live in harmony, it also works with one male with them but if your condition are good he will often make buble nests and it’s only once there’s eggs in the nest that he will become aggressive to the females as with bettas the male is the best dad in the world and even picks up every single falling eggs, the females don’t care, some even try to eat the eggs.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Reptilony said:


> Almost all black moors with age become lighter, some become grey some become even orange! What’s fun with bettas is you can setup a cool planted tank with lots of plant and wood and put a couple of female and they will usually live in harmony, it also works with one male with them but if your condition are good he will often make buble nests and it’s only once there’s eggs in the nest that he will become aggressive to the females as with bettas the male is the best dad in the world and even picks up every single falling eggs, the females don’t care, some even try to eat the eggs.


What you have said is true. But if this would be @Cathie G first betta, I would suggest she not attempt it so soon.

There's just so much that can go wrong...just like putting two tortoises together. 

And she said she is short on space. I don't think I would attempt a sorority in anything smaller than a 20L.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Very sorry...I read the entire thing you had him for a very long time...It’s also very interesting to me because I also have a tort in a cold climate (that can’t hibernate tho) and this gives me tips and hope it’s gonna be okay. Mine should get bigger so it should be able to keep it’s warm even longer in theory. I have to ask...will you get another tort?


Thank you. This year has been easier than last. Awareness of the weather due to Joe for so long means the changing seasons still keep him in our minds. It’s not so painful now; we are coming to terms with what felt like losing a member of the family after so long.

Another? Never say never. The answer is no at the moment, but longer term... who knows? 

If we do, it will be an older animal in need of rehoming rather than a baby.

One of the mods, Barb aka @wellington, keeps a Sulcata in Chicago, she might be a good reference for you


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I am here. My pets need a lot of time. Working and other things too. Sorry that I have not much time for the CDR but I will never leave completely. Thank you for thinking of me.



Hi Sabine!

Lovely to not see you pop in. Sorry I missed you [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to see what I've missed in your busy lives while I've had another marathon ironing session.
> Considering it's just me, I can't believe how much ironing I have to do!
> Anyway it's bedtime now so I'll probably see you tomorrow evening because I'm off out for Sunday lunch - can't wait!!!
> Nos Da all take care.



I loathe ironing. Fortunately, I generally only have JoesDad’s work shirts to do. I have a pair of my smart trousers to iron as well this week. I do everything thing possible not to have to iron anything 

Enjoy your Sunday lunch


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

JoesDad is flying to New Delhi for work this evening. He’ll be back on Friday night. He has been there for work many times before, even working out there for 17 months continuously at one stage and commuting back and forth every fortnight. 

I have never been to India; there’s no point going when he is working as he does long days in the office and it’s not somewhere I would feel comfortable exploring on my own. At the time of his long contract the children’s school public exams completely wrecked any chance of going out.

But we the children have grown up and have lives of their own so it will happen sometime in the future 

We have started to hatch plans for a long and exciting trip overseas next year (not involving India) I am certain we haven’t had CDR postcards from this part of the world from anyone... I shall keep you on tenterhooks and will let it unfold once we have something more certain


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!
> 
> Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
> He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
> He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
> It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
> He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?




Wow, thats a freak accident. Nice you could file it down.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> That I wouldn't know. I live in North Florida, but I've never seen an alligator from the inside...



Yeah, it’s very odd looking and takes some imagination to see the parts as they would be if it was alive with both top and bottom.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all.

And the second week of the great Florida adventure continues. We broke “kayak camp” early Saturday morning, with peeps departing their separate ways. Some driving, some flying straight back to the Maryland area. That said, I dropped off one of our team at the airport and continued straight to Ocala (Florida) Silver Springs area where I paddled on the famous Silver River.

Crystal clear spring waters, brilliant green lush vegetation, tons of turtles, birds, alligators and even monkeys! Ogh..forgot to mention the manatees too! 

Once completed 10.2 mile route, I loaded up the kayak and drove over to Florida’s east coast (Atlantic side) to Ormond Beach. Wifey flys in this afternoon and we are here for the week.

And now, just a few pix to share.




Tons of Turtles



A Few Alligators



Manatees Under My Kayak




These Are Anhingas 



And a Monkey or Three


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> JoesDad is flying to New Delhi for work this evening. He’ll be back on Friday night. He has been there for work many times before, even working out there for 17 months continuously at one stage and commuting back and forth every fortnight.
> 
> I have never been to India; there’s no point going when he is working as he does long days in the office and it’s not somewhere I would feel comfortable exploring on my own. At the time of his long contract the children’s school public exams completely wrecked any chance of going out.
> 
> But we the children have grown up and have lives of their own so it will happen sometime in the future
> 
> We have started to hatch plans for a long and exciting trip overseas next year (not involving India) I am certain we haven’t had CDR postcards from this part of the world from anyone... I shall keep you on tenterhooks and will let it unfold once we have something more certain



Well that’s exciting... overseas where no member has ventured before.... hmmmmm [emoji848]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> And the second week of the great Florida adventure continues. We broke “kayak camp” early Saturday morning, with peeps departing their separate ways. Some driving, some flying straight back to the Maryland area. That said, I dropped off one of our team at the airport and continued straight to Ocala (Florida) Silver Springs area where I paddled on the famous Silver River.
> 
> Crystal clear spring waters, brilliant green lush vegetation, tons of turtles, birds, alligators and even monkeys! Ogh..forgot to mention the manatees too!
> 
> Once completed 10.2 mile route, I loaded up the kayak and drove over to Florida’s east coast (Atlantic side) to Ormond Beach. Wifey flys in this afternoon and we are here for the week.
> 
> And now, just a few pix to share.
> 
> View attachment 268037
> View attachment 268038
> 
> Tons of Turtles
> 
> View attachment 268039
> 
> A Few Alligators
> 
> View attachment 268042
> 
> Manatees Under My Kayak
> 
> View attachment 268040
> View attachment 268041
> 
> These Are Anhingas
> 
> View attachment 268043
> 
> And a Monkey or Three



Very cool pictures! Especially manatees! Are the monkeys native?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon (just) all. 

We have been out in the spring sunshine tidying the garden. The bird song is wonderful. 

I peeped under our toad shelter and discovered it has become a mouse larder over the winter


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Finished up on the pond for now. Soon I'm going to add rock waterfall.


----------



## Reptilony

KarenSoCal said:


> What you have said is true. But if this would be @Cathie G first betta, I would suggest she not attempt it so soon.
> 
> There's just so much that can go wrong...just like putting two tortoises together.
> 
> And she said she is short on space. I don't think I would attempt a sorority in anything smaller than a 20L.



Yeah you’re right...A single male betta would do perfect in a 10g. I know walmart sell them for very cheap too. Some shrimps could also live peacefully with a betta and can be practical for eating all kinds of uneated food and algae. But is this her first aquarium?


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> And the second week of the great Florida adventure continues. We broke “kayak camp” early Saturday morning, with peeps departing their separate ways. Some driving, some flying straight back to the Maryland area. That said, I dropped off one of our team at the airport and continued straight to Ocala (Florida) Silver Springs area where I paddled on the famous Silver River.
> 
> Crystal clear spring waters, brilliant green lush vegetation, tons of turtles, birds, alligators and even monkeys! Ogh..forgot to mention the manatees too!
> 
> Once completed 10.2 mile route, I loaded up the kayak and drove over to Florida’s east coast (Atlantic side) to Ormond Beach. Wifey flys in this afternoon and we are here for the week.
> 
> And now, just a few pix to share.
> 
> View attachment 268037
> View attachment 268038
> 
> Tons of Turtles
> 
> View attachment 268039
> 
> A Few Alligators
> 
> View attachment 268042
> 
> Manatees Under My Kayak
> 
> View attachment 268040
> View attachment 268041
> 
> These Are Anhingas
> 
> View attachment 268043
> 
> And a Monkey or Three



Wow those pictures are unreal, so beautiful! What do you use to take them?


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon (just) all.
> 
> We have been out in the spring sunshine tidying the garden. The bird song is wonderful.
> 
> I peeped under our toad shelter and discovered it has become a mouse larder over the winter
> View attachment 268044



What is a toad shelter?


----------



## JoesMum

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Finished up on the pond for now. Soon I'm going to add rock waterfall.



Looks really good!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> What is a toad shelter?


It’s somewhere for toads to live. They’re in ponds breeding right now, but after that they disperse and like damp cool places to hide. They’re really good at eating slugs, so they’re definitely to be encouraged in the garden.

Mine is a concrete one like this which is placed under our red hot poker plants (kniphofia) in a cool and shady area that doesn’t get much sun.



This was last summer’s resident


----------



## Toddrickfl1

JoesMum said:


> Looks really good!


2 of the plants I got from my dad's house when he passed and I've managed to keep them alive inside the house all winter.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hi Sabine!
> 
> Lovely to not see you pop in. Sorry I missed you [emoji177]


Thank you very much Linda. I never thought that you would miss me. I love your hearts and what you wrote. It really makes me happy. Thanks again.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Reptilony said:


> Yeah you’re right...A single male betta would do perfect in a 10g. I know walmart sell them for very cheap too. Some shrimps could also live peacefully with a betta and can be practical for eating all kinds of uneated food and algae. But is this her first aquarium?


I don't know if it's the first. And I think a 5g is ok for 1 betta, as long as it has lots of plants and hiding places.

My bettas had a problem with shrimp...the shrimp attacked the fish's fins! It would hang on tight to his tail, while the fish went crazy trying to get it off. So now I put a couple nerite snails and a mystery snail in. I have them in the tank already, then introduce the fish. All is peaceful.

You can see the mystery snail on the right in this He's bigger than the fish!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers. 
Have a blessed and amazing day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Yeah you’re right...A single male betta would do perfect in a 10g. I know walmart sell them for very cheap too. Some shrimps could also live peacefully with a betta and can be practical for eating all kinds of uneated food and algae. But is this her first aquarium?



We have our Betta (named Alpha) in a 10 gallon, along with live plants, two coryodora catfish, one Neon Tetra, and a ton of snails. They all get along. Alpha used to be solo in a very small container i had at work on my desk, maybe 1/2 gallon, but when I retired we upgraded to the 10 g and a few more live things. The small tank had no filter, so i added and changed water every few days. In the 10 g, we initially had to be careful ‘cause Alpha would swim near the filter and get “stuck” on the uptake filter. Now, hes strong, no longer happens. We still only cycle the filter for only a few hours daily. Bettas like calm waters.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> And the second week of the great Florida adventure continues. We broke “kayak camp” early Saturday morning, with peeps departing their separate ways. Some driving, some flying straight back to the Maryland area. That said, I dropped off one of our team at the airport and continued straight to Ocala (Florida) Silver Springs area where I paddled on the famous Silver River.
> 
> Crystal clear spring waters, brilliant green lush vegetation, tons of turtles, birds, alligators and even monkeys! Ogh..forgot to mention the manatees too!
> 
> Once completed 10.2 mile route, I loaded up the kayak and drove over to Florida’s east coast (Atlantic side) to Ormond Beach. Wifey flys in this afternoon and we are here for the week.
> 
> And now, just a few pix to share.
> 
> View attachment 268037
> View attachment 268038
> 
> Tons of Turtles
> 
> View attachment 268039
> 
> A Few Alligators
> 
> View attachment 268042
> 
> Manatees Under My Kayak
> 
> View attachment 268040
> View attachment 268041
> 
> These Are Anhingas
> 
> View attachment 268043
> 
> And a Monkey or Three



These are wonderful!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Linda. I never thought that you would miss me. I love your hearts and what you wrote. It really makes me happy. Thanks again.



Linda is not the only one who misses you. I know I sure do Every morning, I look at my clock and think fondly of you! I hope you never get too busy for us! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Today's walk was the hardest momo ever had. As you can see in the pics I had snow up my knees and im 6' so imagine for this 6lb dog...He still had a lot of fun!
> View attachment 268017
> View attachment 268018
> View attachment 268019


BR-r-r-r. . . will it ever be Spring?



Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm still dragging my feet. Maybe in April...


It's no big deal, you're not missing out on much. It's just handy to have FB to fall back on when/if the Forum every goes offline for any length of time.



Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to see what I've missed in your busy lives while I've had another marathon ironing session.
> Considering it's just me, I can't believe how much ironing I have to do!
> Anyway it's bedtime now so I'll probably see you tomorrow evening because I'm off out for Sunday lunch - can't wait!!!
> Nos Da all take care.


I used to iron when I was working. Now I mainly wear sweats in winter and shorts in summer - all no iron type of clothing!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers.
> Have a blessed and amazing day!



Those are wonderful pictures. great way to start your Sunday. I hope you have lots of good memories to help you with your grief. Sending you warm ehugs and extra smiles for your heart [emoji171]


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know if it's the first. And I think a 5g is ok for 1 betta, as long as it has lots of plants and hiding places.
> 
> My bettas had a problem with shrimp...the shrimp attacked the fish's fins! It would hang on tight to his tail, while the fish went crazy trying to get it off. So now I put a couple nerite snails and a mystery snail in. I have them in the tank already, then introduce the fish. All is peaceful.
> 
> You can see the mystery snail on the right in this He's bigger than the fish!
> View attachment 268050



Nice Mystery Snail. I had about 5 and they sort of died in about a month. Not sure why. Maybe water temps not quite warm enough....but they were moving and eating nicely. While kayaking yesterday, i saw two more very large MS egg clusters. If i was close to going back home i would have collected them.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon (just) all.
> 
> We have been out in the spring sunshine tidying the garden. The bird song is wonderful.
> 
> I peeped under our toad shelter and discovered it has become a mouse larder over the winter
> View attachment 268044


How interesting. We have many, many toads here. In spring we have to actually watch where we put our feet as we walk as there are millions of baby toadlets covering the ground. I never thought of having a toad house. I guess there are so many junky obstacles laying around for them to hide under. I love toads, but mice not so much. The cats take care of the mouse problem.



TriciaStringer said:


> Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers.
> Have a blessed and amazing day!


A sad, yet fun time. I've never participated in any kind of fun run, but it sounds interesting.


Maro2Bear said:


> Nice Mystery Snail. I had about 5 and they sort of died in about a month. Not sure why. Maybe water temps not quite warm enough....but they were moving and eating nicely. While kaysking yesterday, i saw teo more very large MS egg clusters. If i was close to going bsck home i would have collected them.


Sounds like you're having a very nice vacation from the cold weather of home.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice Mystery Snail. I had about 5 and they sort of died in about a month. Not sure why. Maybe water temps not quite warm enough....but they were moving and eating nicely. While kaysking yesterday, i saw teo more very large MS egg clusters. If i was close to going bsck home i would have collected them.


Yes, they are fun to hatch out and raise. You just need a place to take them, unless you have a big fish to eat them. Even if I had a big fish, I couldn't do that though. [emoji19]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> How interesting. We have many, many toads here. In spring we have to actually watch where we put our feet as we walk as there are millions of baby toadlets covering the ground. I never thought of having a toad house. I guess there are so many junky obstacles laying around for them to hide under. I love toads, but mice not so much. The cats take care of the mouse problem.
> 
> 
> A sad, yet fun time. I've never participated in any kind of fun run, but it sounds interesting.
> 
> Sounds like you're having a very nice vacation from the cold weather of home.


Ahhh! I think that's too many toads! Sounds like a plague. A few, ok...millions? not so good.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Ahhh! I think that's too many toads! Sounds like a plague. A few, ok...millions? not so good.


They're way too cute to consider them a plague. And not all of them make it to adulthood. I have a light on over my back door that comes on automatically when it gets dark and the toads gather around under that light. There are also many, many baby tree frogs that hang out on the side wall of the house under the light. Not nearly as many of them, but quite a few. I'll try to remember to take some pictures later in the Spring after they emerge from being pollywogs.


----------



## Reptilony

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know if it's the first. And I think a 5g is ok for 1 betta, as long as it has lots of plants and hiding places.
> 
> My bettas had a problem with shrimp...the shrimp attacked the fish's fins! It would hang on tight to his tail, while the fish went crazy trying to get it off. So now I put a couple nerite snails and a mystery snail in. I have them in the tank already, then introduce the fish. All is peaceful.
> 
> You can see the mystery snail on the right in this He's bigger than the fish!
> View attachment 268050



Ohoh they are mean shrimps! That’s a cool thank, the black sand gives a nice contrast with the fish, apple snails are so cool idk why they are called like this tho as they are not snails but colimaçons(I can’t find the translation to that...) is that an underwater filter you got there?


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> It’s somewhere for toads to live. They’re in ponds breeding right now, but after that they disperse and like damp cool places to hide. They’re really good at eating slugs, so they’re definitely to be encouraged in the garden.
> 
> Mine is a concrete one like this which is placed under our red hot poker plants (kniphofia) in a cool and shady area that doesn’t get much sun.
> View attachment 268048
> 
> 
> This was last summer’s resident
> View attachment 268049



That’s a good idea i like toads and frogs! I found this treefrog in my mom’s pool a couple years ago.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Linda. I never thought that you would miss me. I love your hearts and what you wrote. It really makes me happy. Thanks again.



Of course we miss you! This little community in the CDR is close-knit and when one of us is away we always notice the difference  [emoji177] x


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers.
> Have a blessed and amazing day!



Well done the both of you. What a lovely act of remembrance [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Of course we miss you! This little community in the CDR is close-knit and when one of us is away we always notice the difference  [emoji177] x


Yes. It leaves a bit of a hole in our fabric.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've dilly dallied long enough. Time for me to go out and take care of the animals. Not see you all later!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> How interesting. We have many, many toads here. In spring we have to actually watch where we put our feet as we walk as there are millions of baby toadlets covering the ground. I never thought of having a toad house. I guess there are so many junky obstacles laying around for them to hide under. I love toads, but mice not so much. The cats take care of the mouse problem.


The mice in our garden are “yellow necked mice”. They’re not interested in moving in the house with us. I find them interesting. I have never seen a house mouse here.

If you have plenty of obvious shelter in your yard, the toads will use it. Our house is in a more modern estate and there’s not so much junk around for them.

I have been trying to garden wildlife friendly in the last few years, so I plant for the pollinators and the birds. And encouraging other wildlife like toads and hedgehogs too. It seems to be paying off. The garden is so busy today with insects and birds. I frightened a mouse from our hedgehog house this morning... the hedgehogs are only just out of hibernation, so hopefully one will arrive back in the garden soon.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Ahhh! I think that's too many toads! Sounds like a plague. A few, ok...millions? not so good.



They just end up in the food chain  Most end up as dinner for something else and a few survive to see another year


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> That’s a good idea i like toads and frogs! I found this treefrog in my mom’s pool a couple years ago.
> View attachment 268076



That’s cool. We don’t get tree frogs over here!

My daughter picked up my interest in wildlife and is now an Ecologist. She gets paid to work with wildlife. After she graduated from university, she spent three months in Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan working on a prairie dog research project.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers.
> Have a blessed and amazing day!



Those walks are are so inspirational!
Hugs to you and your husband. 

Ps. The t-shirts are cute!


----------



## Momof4

Reptilony said:


> Ohoh they are mean shrimps! That’s a cool thank, the black sand gives a nice contrast with the fish, apple snails are so cool idk why they are called like this tho as they are not snails but colimaçons(I can’t find the translation to that...) is that an underwater filter you got there?



My ghost shrimp isn’t mean but he does love the red sword I put in [emoji51]




He shed over night and I thought the new Betta killed him!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Linda is not the only one who misses you. I know I sure do Every morning, I look at my clock and think fondly of you! I hope you never get too busy for us! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]



Meee too mee tooo!! Please pop in and chat with us!!

@Bee62


----------



## Momof4

My husband left at 4:30am and I slept in! Having my coffee with you guys and then I need to weed whack their pens! The nettles are killing me!! 
I’m sure my two sleeping desert torts will be waking soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of a turtle collage for your entertainment and viewing pleasure. Silver Springs State Park. Central Florida.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> My ghost shrimp isn’t mean but he does love the red sword I put in [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 268080
> 
> 
> He shed over night and I thought the new Betta killed him!
> View attachment 268081



Cool pix!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My husband left at 4:30am and I slept in! Having my coffee with you guys and then I need to weed whack their pens! The nettles are killing me!!
> I’m sure my two sleeping desert torts will be waking soon.


I opened the door to my CDT's hibernaculum a few days ago. Every so often I see one sitting in the doorway, but the weeds between my eyes and the doorway are so high I can't really tell if any are out or not unless I hop the fence and go in there. I'm going to weed whack today too (if I can ever get off my dead butt and get outside)


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I opened the door to my CDT's hibernaculum a few days ago. Every so often I see one sitting in the doorway, but the weeds between my eyes and the doorway are so high I can't really tell if any are out or not unless I hop the fence and go in there. I'm going to weed whack today too (if I can ever get off my dead butt and get outside)



I have faith in you!! You can do it!!

I’m still on the couch watching a movie with my son. 
He had the flu all week and I’m enjoying my time with him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14


----------



## TriciaStringer

Momof4 said:


> Those walks are are so inspirational!
> Hugs to you and your husband.
> 
> Ps. The t-shirts are cute!


Thanks! A friend made them for us. We always nickname our babies because we don’t like finding out what we are having. My husband and I had settled on Peanut before telling our daughters. Three of them liked Peanut, the four year old insisted on Milk. So, our beloved babe will forever be known as Peanut Milk.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> That’s cool. We don’t get tree frogs over here!
> 
> My daughter picked up my interest in wildlife and is now an Ecologist. She gets paid to work with wildlife. After she graduated from university, she spent three months in Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan working on a prairie dog research project.



Did she enjoy her time in Can?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14


You have such a good attitude (and quite a sense of humor)>

(I've been told I have two LEFT feet, so even though they're not my size, they won't work anyway. Darn it)


----------



## Momof4

Okay. I’m back and it’s hot out today! 
That wasn’t horrible but I when I have to stop and pull the dumb string on the weed eater. 
Now I need new waterers. They cracked. 

Here’s just one pen before 



After



I’m not sure if my big guy knows he has food on his face. 



One of my reds getting the spa treatment today. She loves the water dripping on her head.


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14



Shoot, I wear a 13.5[emoji12]


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Okay. I’m back and it’s hot out today!
> That wasn’t horrible but I when I have to stop and pull the dumb string on the weed eater.
> Now I need new waterers. They cracked.
> 
> Here’s just one pen before
> View attachment 268090
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 268091
> 
> 
> I’m not sure if my big guy knows he has food on his face.
> View attachment 268092
> 
> 
> One of my reds getting the spa treatment today. She loves the water dripping on her head.
> View attachment 268093


Get yourself a battery powered string trimmer. I have a Black and Decker. It feeds the line automatically. And when you buy the spools that are threaded at the factory, they don't hang up. You never have to pull the string. And it's every bit as strong as the motor or electric powered ones.

That's the beauty of making your yards big enough to drive the mower through. I only have to use the weed wacker around the perimeter. I was able to finish the leopard yard before my battery and my back gave out.

I wonder why the stinging nettles don't sting the tortoises. It really is good tortoise food.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> They're way too cute to consider them a plague. And not all of them make it to adulthood. I have a light on over my back door that comes on automatically when it gets dark and the toads gather around under that light. There are also many, many baby tree frogs that hang out on the side wall of the house under the light. Not nearly as many of them, but quite a few. I'll try to remember to take some pictures later in the Spring after they emerge from being pollywogs.



Pollywogs? I have never heard that before... [emoji16]
We have lots of toads and tree frogs here to. I don’t ever go out early or later and not see them in the warmer months..I never thought of a toad house either but I think I may have to put a couple out now..


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Did she enjoy her time in Can?



Loved it! It was very remote where she was; no internet. But she had amazing scenery and wildlife all around her.

Daughter has itchy feet she spent three months in Tanzania (East Africa) before going to Canada ... and that was even more remote. No electric or running water and the opposite end of the temperature scale!

She has got a proper job now... but it allows her to travel a lot in the UK.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> The mice in our garden are “yellow necked mice”. They’re not interested in moving in the house with us. I find them interesting. I have never seen a house mouse here.
> 
> If you have plenty of obvious shelter in your yard, the toads will use it. Our house is in a more modern estate and there’s not so much junk around for them.
> 
> I have been trying to garden wildlife friendly in the last few years, so I plant for the pollinators and the birds. And encouraging other wildlife like toads and hedgehogs too. It seems to be paying off. The garden is so busy today with insects and birds. I frightened a mouse from our hedgehog house this morning... the hedgehogs are only just out of hibernation, so hopefully one will arrive back in the garden soon.



How amazing to me that hedge hogs are common wildlife for you!!! Do please take a picture when they wake))


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe you know them as tadpoles?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14



Son takes 14... but has both legs.

Someone ought to run up a shoe matching website. There must be loads of veterans and people who have had accidents or illness who could buddy up and share.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> How amazing to me that hedge hogs are common wildlife for you!!! Do please take a picture when they wake))



A couple from last year



And in our hedgehog house


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Loved it! It was very remote where she was; no internet. But she had amazing scenery and wildlife all around her.
> 
> Daughter has itchy feet she spent three months in Tanzania (East Africa) before going to Canada ... and that was even more remote. No electric or running water and the opposite end of the temperature scale!
> 
> She has got a proper job now... but it allows her to travel a lot in the UK.



That sounds like a really cool job, but I HATE the plane...If I ever take it again it will be to stay there for a long time.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> A couple from last year
> View attachment 268095
> 
> 
> And in our hedgehog house
> View attachment 268096


That’s so cool I have never seen a wild hedgehog...


----------



## Reptilony

Speaking of toads here’s a pic I also took in the pool of a cool toad.


----------



## Momof4

I know right?!?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe you know them as tadpoles?
> View attachment 268094



Well yes I do))


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Almost all black moors with age become lighter, some become grey some become even orange! What’s fun with bettas is you can setup a cool planted tank with lots of plant and wood and put a couple of female and they will usually live in harmony, it also works with one male with them but if your condition are good he will often make buble nests and it’s only once there’s eggs in the nest that he will become aggressive to the females as with bettas the male is the best dad in the world and even picks up every single falling eggs, the females don’t care, some even try to eat the eggs.


How do you tell a male from a female? And can 2 females have a happy fun life together without a male? I wouldn't want to breed them.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> A couple from last year
> View attachment 268095
> 
> 
> And in our hedgehog house
> View attachment 268096



How cute!!! I think their noses look a little different than the pets they sell here... but if so, not much! What are their natural habits? Are they pests in any way?


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yeah you’re right...A single male betta would do perfect in a 10g. I know walmart sell them for very cheap too. Some shrimps could also live peacefully with a betta and can be practical for eating all kinds of uneated food and algae. But is this her first aquarium?


Yes it is. I'm just considering it. All info would help me make a decision on even whether to try it or not.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Get yourself a battery powered string trimmer. I have a Black and Decker. It feeds the line automatically. And when you buy the spools that are threaded at the factory, they don't hang up. You never have to pull the string. And it's every bit as strong as the motor or electric powered ones.
> 
> That's the beauty of making your yards big enough to drive the mower through. I only have to use the weed wacker around the perimeter. I was able to finish the leopard yard before my battery and my back gave out.
> 
> I wonder why the stinging nettles don't sting the tortoises. It really is good tortoise food.



I may look into getting one. Thanks!!


----------



## EllieMay

For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> How do you tell a male from a female? And can 2 females have a happy fun life together without a male? I wouldn't want to breed them.



Males are the pretty ones with all the big fins. Females kinda look like a regular fish.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I know right?!?



I guess I forgot to quote!!
I meant about having hedgehogs around as a wild animal.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s cool. We don’t get tree frogs over here!
> 
> My daughter picked up my interest in wildlife and is now an Ecologist. She gets paid to work with wildlife. After she graduated from university, she spent three months in Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan working on a prairie dog research project.


See I was right they always end up outdoing ma and pa...young people are so brilliant.


----------



## EllieMay

A pretty visitor.


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> Son takes 14... but has both legs.
> 
> Someone ought to run up a shoe matching website. There must be loads of veterans and people who have had accidents or illness who could buddy up and share.


I heard Zappos was thinking about selling one shoe. I saw a petition or something a few weeks ago.


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.
> View attachment 268111
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> View attachment 268114


He looks like the king of his domain.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> That sounds like a really cool job, but I HATE the plane...If I ever take it again it will be to stay there for a long time.



Her travels in the UK are by car.

She works for a civil engineering company. They have to do environmental impact surveys before they build anything - roads, bridges, railways, etc - and when they’re building have to take steps to minimise their impact on the environment.

She does surveys mostly of animals and plants... focussing on protected species eg bats, dormice, badgers, otters, reptiles, amphibians... writes a lot of reports... recommends mitigation for damage (different routes, encouraging wildlife to move or physically moving it) and supervises the builders making sure they don’t dig up or disturb things they shouldn’t.

I find it quite amazing that my young-looking blonde 25 year old is out in reflective gear, hard hat and steel toe cap boots bossing round road crews. She still gets IDed for paracetamol and you can buy that from age 16 here 

Anyway she seems to be doing very well at it and I get cute wildlife photos which I share in here. Actually the last photo I got from her was badger poop with an (allegedly) very interesting purple marker pellet in it [emoji23] ... but they’re usually better than that


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> How cute!!! I think their noses look a little different than the pets they sell here... but if so, not much! What are their natural habits? Are they pests in any way?



These are European hedgehogs. They don’t make good pets. 

The ones sold as pets are African pygmy hedgehogs. They have a shorter nose and are paler under the prickles than our wild ones.

They’re hedgerow creatures feeding on slugs, snails and invertebrates. They’re considered a gardeners friend and are much loved in the UK. Definitely not pests.

Unfortunately they are going into decline thanks to habitat loss. People are being encouraged to make sure there are holes in their fences to ensure the hedgehogs can move from garden to garden, to avoid pesticides and slug pellets and to make their gardens wildlife friendly to encourage them.

Our garden was always pretty wildlife friendly as we had a free range tort to deal with. I have been planting more specifically for wildlife recently and doing what I can to encourage things.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268115
> 
> A pretty visitor.



Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.
> View attachment 268111
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> View attachment 268114



That is impressive.  I sure hope Toretto is impressed too and doesn’t trash it!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I loathe ironing. Fortunately, I generally only have JoesDad’s work shirts to do. I have a pair of my smart trousers to iron as well this week. I do everything thing possible not to have to iron anything
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday lunch


Thank you - I certainly did!
It was nice to get together with some of the family and to see my sons fiance who has been over for the last week from Las Vegas to get the notification for their wedding sorted out (immigration stuff to do with green cards I think because he is from UK living in US while she is from US and they are marrying in UK).
It was a lovely sunny but chilly day here 
Hope you have a pleasant Sunday too.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thank you - I certainly did!
> It was nice to get together with some of the family and to see my sons fiance who has been over for the last week from Las Vegas to get the notification for their wedding sorted out (immigration stuff to do with green cards I think because he is from UK living in US while she is from US and they are marrying in UK).
> It was a lovely sunny but chilly day here
> Hope you have a pleasant Sunday too.



Oh how exciting. A wedding to look forward to 

We had a lovely day out in the garden then I cooked a roast lunch for JoesDad who has just boarded his plane to India. 

He’s due back on March 29th. Fingers crossed for no crashed out of Brexit passport control chaos on that day [emoji849]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> And the second week of the great Florida adventure continues. We broke “kayak camp” early Saturday morning, with peeps departing their separate ways. Some driving, some flying straight back to the Maryland area. That said, I dropped off one of our team at the airport and continued straight to Ocala (Florida) Silver Springs area where I paddled on the famous Silver River.
> 
> Crystal clear spring waters, brilliant green lush vegetation, tons of turtles, birds, alligators and even monkeys! Ogh..forgot to mention the manatees too!
> 
> Once completed 10.2 mile route, I loaded up the kayak and drove over to Florida’s east coast (Atlantic side) to Ormond Beach. Wifey flys in this afternoon and we are here for the week.
> 
> And now, just a few pix to share.
> 
> View attachment 268037
> View attachment 268038
> 
> Tons of Turtles
> 
> View attachment 268039
> 
> A Few Alligators
> 
> View attachment 268042
> 
> Manatees Under My Kayak
> 
> View attachment 268040
> View attachment 268041
> 
> These Are Anhingas
> 
> View attachment 268043
> 
> And a Monkey or Three


What a lovely adventure you are having, hope next week is as exciting for you (and us)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely adventure you are having, hope next week is as exciting for you (and us)



Don’t know about you, but those blue skies, sunshine and manatees transport me to a warmer place. My mental version doesn’t have mosquitoes to bite me or hungry alligators... just peace and tranquility


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers.
> Have a blessed and amazing day!


Well done to you and hubby, and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14


I'm going to tell my son because he's a veteran. I'm sure a lot of them may have similar issues. But it would take a big man to fill your shoes. I wear size 7 so it would take both my feet. Then I'd look like a pogo stick hopping around.


----------



## TriciaStringer

https://www.amputee-coalition.org/resources/shoe-exchanges/

Amputee shoe exchange info. 

@Ray--Opo


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14



How are you feeling Ray has the infection battle been won yet?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> They're way too cute to consider them a plague. And not all of them make it to adulthood. I have a light on over my back door that comes on automatically when it gets dark and the toads gather around under that light. There are also many, many baby tree frogs that hang out on the side wall of the house under the light. Not nearly as many of them, but quite a few. I'll try to remember to take some pictures later in the Spring after they emerge from being pollywogs.


Yes, please do take pictures. I'm sure they are cute, and I have no fear of them. Just seems like so many! [emoji16]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Reptilony said:


> Ohoh they are mean shrimps! That’s a cool thank, the black sand gives a nice contrast with the fish, apple snails are so cool idk why they are called like this tho as they are not snails but colimaçons(I can’t find the translation to that...) is that an underwater filter you got there?


Yes, it is an internal filter. It does just fine in the small tank with its occupants. And very little "blow around" for the fish.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> How amazing to me that hedge hogs are common wildlife for you!!! Do please take a picture when they wake))


Not so common these days sadly.
The hedgehog population is in decline in the UK because of things like climate change, roads, pesticides, destruction of hedgerows, restriction of movement around the countryside, strimmers can also cause fatal injuries etc etc 
Lots of man made reasons.
They are lovely little things though.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Son takes 14... but has both legs.
> 
> Someone ought to run up a shoe matching website. There must be loads of veterans and people who have had accidents or illness who could buddy up and share.


........or maybe shoe shops should sell single shoes. 
Then they could have buy one get one free offers for those who want a pair!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.
> View attachment 268111
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> View attachment 268114


Brilliant job!
I love his little driveway up to the ramp!
I hope he'll be very happy in his new home.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.
> View attachment 268111
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> View attachment 268114



Really really nice job!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> My ghost shrimp isn’t mean but he does love the red sword I put in [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 268080
> 
> 
> He shed over night and I thought the new Betta killed him!
> View attachment 268081


It can be quite a shock when finding the moults.
Have you tried Amano shrimp? They are my favorites, and their eggs will not hatch in fresh water.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh how exciting. A wedding to look forward to
> 
> We had a lovely day out in the garden then I cooked a roast lunch for JoesDad who has just boarded his plane to India.
> 
> He’s due back on March 29th. Fingers crossed for no crashed out of Brexit passport control chaos on that day [emoji849]


It's going to be a very small wedding with only immediate family apparently, but that could change.
They only finally decided on the venue a few days ago because they have to give it in the paperwork and it can't be changed then.
Amy's Mum died suddenly before Xmas so this is a very emotional time for her and I think only her Dad and sister will be coming over for the wedding.
There were plans to have a blessing in the US later on but I don't know if that has been put on hold now.
Considering the wedding is the beginning of June it is all very disorganised.

I hope JoesDad has a safe trip!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Thank you - I certainly did!
> It was nice to get together with some of the family and to see my sons fiance who has been over for the last week from Las Vegas to get the notification for their wedding sorted out (immigration stuff to do with green cards I think because he is from UK living in US while she is from US and they are marrying in UK).
> It was a lovely sunny but chilly day here
> Hope you have a pleasant Sunday too.


I just realised I put 'my sons fiance' when in fact he is my nephew!!
I don't have any children - not that I'm aware of anyway!!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Her travels in the UK are by car.
> 
> She works for a civil engineering company. They have to do environmental impact surveys before they build anything - roads, bridges, railways, etc - and when they’re building have to take steps to minimise their impact on the environment.
> 
> She does surveys mostly of animals and plants... focussing on protected species eg bats, dormice, badgers, otters, reptiles, amphibians... writes a lot of reports... recommends mitigation for damage (different routes, encouraging wildlife to move or physically moving it) and supervises the builders making sure they don’t dig up or disturb things they shouldn’t.
> 
> I find it quite amazing that my young-looking blonde 25 year old is out in reflective gear, hard hat and steel toe cap boots bossing round road crews. She still gets IDed for paracetamol and you can buy that from age 16 here
> 
> Anyway she seems to be doing very well at it and I get cute wildlife photos which I share in here. Actually the last photo I got from her was badger poop with an (allegedly) very interesting purple marker pellet in it [emoji23] ... but they’re usually better than that



I envy her to have a job with such a good cause! Im applying right now in university in geography, Im interested in coastal erosion, gotta save Florida from global warming!! lol


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> He looks like the king of his domain.



He’s still a little Unsure but he’ll get there


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.
> View attachment 268111
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> View attachment 268114



It look so well built, im just wondering are you not afraid of the heater getting so close to the wood?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Get yourself a battery powered string trimmer. I have a Black and Decker. It feeds the line automatically. And when you buy the spools that are threaded at the factory, they don't hang up. You never have to pull the string. And it's every bit as strong as the motor or electric powered ones.
> 
> That's the beauty of making your yards big enough to drive the mower through. I only have to use the weed wacker around the perimeter. I was able to finish the leopard yard before my battery and my back gave out.
> 
> I wonder why the stinging nettles don't sting the tortoises. It really is good tortoise food.


That's what I have too. They are also light weight. I pay my grandchildren some money to do it because of my allergy to grass mowing. It's a win win.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> These are European hedgehogs. They don’t make good pets.
> 
> The ones sold as pets are African pygmy hedgehogs. They have a shorter nose and are paler under the prickles than our wild ones.
> 
> They’re hedgerow creatures feeding on slugs, snails and invertebrates. They’re considered a gardeners friend and are much loved in the UK. Definitely not pests.
> 
> Unfortunately they are going into decline thanks to habitat loss. People are being encouraged to make sure there are holes in their fences to ensure the hedgehogs can move from garden to garden, to avoid pesticides and slug pellets and to make their gardens wildlife friendly to encourage them.
> 
> Our garden was always pretty wildlife friendly as we had a free range tort to deal with. I have been planting more specifically for wildlife recently and doing what I can to encourage things.



That’s very neat! I’d love to get a tour of your garden. I like the eco-friendly versions of anything!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> I envy her to have a job with such a good cause! Im applying right now in university in geography, Im interested in coastal erosion, gotta save Florida from global warming!! lol


I wish I'd gone down the conservation/environmental route too.
But I do what I can to raise awareness of being 'Green' in school.
I just watched a BBC prog called Blue Planet Live - all about the oceans and the amazing creatures in them.
It is scary what we are doing to our world and sad to think that 90% of South Africa's penguins near Cape Town have gone, and that's just one example.
I hope you are successful in your bid to help!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's going to be a very small wedding with only immediate family apparently, but that could change.
> They only finally decided on the venue a few days ago because they have to give it in the paperwork and it can't be changed then.
> Amy's Mum died suddenly before Xmas so this is a very emotional time for her and I think only her Dad and sister will be coming over for the wedding.
> There were plans to have a blessing in the US later on but I don't know if that has been put on hold now.
> Considering the wedding is the beginning of June it is all very disorganised.
> 
> I hope JoesDad has a safe trip!



It sounds quite complicated and he poor girl must feel awful about her Mum.

I am sure it will all come together OK.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> That is impressive.  I sure hope Toretto is impressed too and doesn’t trash it!



You & me both!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> That’s very neat! I’d love to get a tour of your garden. I like the eco-friendly versions of anything!



It’s nothing special, but I’ll take some photos  (A video with my phone if I am brave  )


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thank you - I certainly did!
> It was nice to get together with some of the family and to see my sons fiance who has been over for the last week from Las Vegas to get the notification for their wedding sorted out (immigration stuff to do with green cards I think because he is from UK living in US while she is from US and they are marrying in UK).
> It was a lovely sunny but chilly day here
> Hope you have a pleasant Sunday too.



Love is in the air [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
I’m glad u had a good visit!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I just realised I put 'my sons fiance' when in fact he is my nephew!!
> I don't have any children - not that I'm aware of anyway!!



[emoji23]

Nephew it is  I did wonder!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I wish I'd gone down the conservation/environmental route too.
> But I do what I can to raise awareness of being 'Green' in school.
> I just watched a BBC prog called Blue Planet Live - all about the oceans and the amazing creatures in them.
> It is scary what we are doing to our world and sad to think that 90% of South Africa's penguins near Cape Town have gone, and that's just one example.
> I hope you are successful in your bid to help!



I watched that too. Amazing photography again


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Brilliant job!
> I love his little driveway up to the ramp!
> I hope he'll be very happy in his new home.



Thank you! The ramp was too steep all by itself because that’s such an unlevel spot . Poor Toretto just slid right down . So we had to engineer a solution.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It sounds quite complicated and he poor girl must feel awful about her Mum.
> 
> I am sure it will all come together OK.


Yes it is very sad for her not to have her Mum for her wedding day I really do feel for her.
She actually works as an events organiser in Las Vegas, so hopefully now the venues have been booked they will have the day they want.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I watched that too. Amazing photography again


I love watching the Blue Planet series but do so with mixed feelings.
It is just so depressing seeing all the plastic and effects of rising sea temps etc but it hits home and hopefully as awareness grows we can gradually turn things around.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Males are the pretty ones with all the big fins. Females kinda look like a regular fish.


What size aquarium for a male? Would he be happy by himself? Or another animal like the snail with him. I won't do it if the animal can't be happy.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> https://www.amputee-coalition.org/resources/shoe-exchanges/
> 
> Amputee shoe exchange info.
> 
> @Ray--Opo


Cool...my thoughts exactly.


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> It look so well built, im just wondering are you not afraid of the heater getting so close to the wood?



I actually thought the same things when I looked at the design but it was working for Tom so I figured I’d give it a try. I haven’t had any experience with oil heaters but I see now that they are indeed different from others. I have been using the IR gun and checking the guard temps and they are very steady. Nothing above mid 90’s. I have it on a thermostat and I have a fan circulating the heat so the box temp is staying around 83.. the mat is on a separate thermostat in case the other fails..


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> I envy her to have a job with such a good cause! Im applying right now in university in geography, Im interested in coastal erosion, gotta save Florida from global warming!! lol



Daughter went to Lancaster University here in the UK to study Geography. It’s a really good degree to get as there’s a good mix of scientific and written work alongside field experience that employers like. 

At her university, the Geography department was grouped with the Biology and Environmental Science Departments to make up the Lancaster Environment Centre (LEC). She switched to joint honours in Biology and Geography and picked environment/ecology LEC options because of her developing interest. And the field work took her to Spain, Croatia and China as well a lot of time in the Lake District which isn’t far from the university. I am not entirely convinced she didn’t pick modules for the travel opportunities [emoji23]

Back home she got involved in our county wildlife trust and put in voluntary hours with them as well as pro-actively signing up for courses in plant identification, small mammal handling and reptiles. This experience, plus her voluntary work overseas, was what secured her permanent role in the end on a graduate training scheme.

The interview for this particular job seemed to be a discussion on the difference between prairie dogs and wild European hamsters as her now boss had done research work on those. European wild hamsters don’t live in the UK and are not cute cuddly house pets... they’re bigger and they’re vicious! Canadian prairie dogs were far more co-operative 

Coastal erosion is a massive topic right now. Trying to balance the needs of humans with the needs of wildlife and the force of nature. Not helped by rising sea levels due to climate change.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I love watching the Blue Planet series but do so with mixed feelings.
> It is just so depressing seeing all the plastic and effects of rising sea temps etc but it hits home and hopefully as awareness grows we can gradually turn things around.



I agree on that


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I just realised I put 'my sons fiance' when in fact he is my nephew!!
> I don't have any children - not that I'm aware of anyway!!


If he's the nephew helping you it's close to the same. I have lots of kids that call me grandma and we aren't related by blood. We are by love though.


----------



## JoesMum

Time for me to turn in. Goodnight all. Not see you in the gloom of the CDR in the morning


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> If he's the nephew helping you it's close to the same. I have lots of kids that call me grandma and we aren't related by blood. We are by love though.


No this is a different nephew.
I'm sure he would help if he could but he now lives in Las Vegas and when he's not home he's 2nd Engineer on the ship of a Norwegian company laying cables or pipes near Egypt. So I don't get to see him much.
At the moment he has to fly home via the UK because the company won't pay for his flights to the US, so I do get to see now and again.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Time for me to turn in. Goodnight all. Not see you in the gloom of the CDR in the morning


Goodnight Linda, sleep well!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I wish I'd gone down the conservation/environmental route too.
> But I do what I can to raise awareness of being 'Green' in school.
> I just watched a BBC prog called Blue Planet Live - all about the oceans and the amazing creatures in them.
> It is scary what we are doing to our world and sad to think that 90% of South Africa's penguins near Cape Town have gone, and that's just one example.
> I hope you are successful in your bid to help!


As a teacher, you can inspire young people more then you think. I still think of many of my teachers from school. I actually got to meet one later in my life and thank her. That really cheered me up.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> I wish I'd gone down the conservation/environmental route too.
> But I do what I can to raise awareness of being 'Green' in school.
> I just watched a BBC prog called Blue Planet Live - all about the oceans and the amazing creatures in them.
> It is scary what we are doing to our world and sad to think that 90% of South Africa's penguins near Cape Town have gone, and that's just one example.
> I hope you are successful in your bid to help!



Thank you! I hope I get accepted!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Daughter went to Lancaster University here in the UK to study Geography. It’s a really good degree to get as there’s a good mix of scientific and written work alongside field experience that employers like.
> 
> At her university, the Geography department was grouped with the Biology and Environmental Science Departments to make up the Lancaster Environment Centre (LEC). She switched to joint honours in Biology and Geography and picked environment/ecology LEC options because of her developing interest. And the field work took her to Spain, Croatia and China as well a lot of time in the Lake District which isn’t far from the university. I am not entirely convinced she didn’t pick modules for the travel opportunities [emoji23]
> 
> Back home she got involved in our county wildlife trust and put in voluntary hours with them as well as pro-actively signing up for courses in plant identification, small mammal handling and reptiles. This experience, plus her voluntary work overseas, was what secured her permanent role in the end on a graduate training scheme.
> 
> The interview for this particular job seemed to be a discussion on the difference between prairie dogs and wild European hamsters as her now boss had done research work on those. European wild hamsters don’t live in the UK and are not cute cuddly house pets... they’re bigger and they’re vicious! Canadian prairie dogs were far more co-operative
> 
> Coastal erosion is a massive topic right now. Trying to balance the needs of humans with the needs of wildlife and the force of nature. Not helped by rising sea levels due to climate change.



Yeah I bet she chose these far far away place on purpose lol She must be very smart to go in biology, I’ve never been good at school and never really studied so if get accepted it will be the biggest challenge of my life.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Yeah I bet she chose these far far away place on purpose lol She must be very smart to go in biology, I’ve never been good at school and never really studied so if get accepted it will be the biggest challenge of my life.


You may find that now you are older, you are ready and want to learn more about something that really interests you so you'll do better.
That is often the case with youngsters I've taught and some of my family. They are more prepared to put in the work for something they really want as they've matured.
I'm sure you can do it!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> What size aquarium for a male? Would he be happy by himself? Or another animal like the snail with him. I won't do it if the animal can't be happy.


I use a 5g for a betta. Some people think a 10g is minimum size, but I've never felt that way.

Most bettas, male or female, are generally aggressive. Of course there are always exceptions. It is finally determined by your betta's individual personality. Some will kill another betta or other fish, or snails or shrimp. Some will be fine in a community tank.

My bettas, all housed alone, have done fine that way. They are, however, intelligent and interactive with their owner. They need some stimulation, some interaction daily. I keep mine in the kitchen near the sink...lots of talking to him,etc.

Females will frequently get along with at least 3. But if one doesn't, you need a contingency plan. You could buy a lot of bettas before you found the right combination, plus I would not attempt it with anything less than a 20g.

With you just starting out, my recommendation would be a 5g tank, or 10 if you have space in an active room. Get 1 betta, male or female, whichever you like the best. Keep in mind that the greater the finnage, the more they can have problems. People have bred them for those gorgeous long fins...to the point that some have trouble swimming or are more susceptable to illness. Get a simple one..a veiltail, crowntail, half moon...something that looks like a fish and not a cheerleader's pom pom.

Bettas breathe air from the surface, so all you need is a small internal filter. They hate strong currents, so aim it so it doesn't blow the fish around the tank. Decorate so there are lots of hiding places...actually, they are similar to torts except fish actually like us! LOL!

You should not buy the tank and fish at the same time. The tank does need to be "cycled". Here is a link to a betta sub-forum on Fishlore. They would love to help you with that.

https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/forums/betta-fish.40/

You will enjoy a betta, so go for it!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight too,
So Nos da all and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> How are you feeling Ray has the infection battle been won yet?


Fighting the fight. Today started out good and went south. One of my son's and family are coming in about a week. Hope to be feeling better. Grandkids will help I am sure.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TriciaStringer said:


> https://www.amputee-coalition.org/resources/shoe-exchanges/
> 
> Amputee shoe exchange info.
> 
> @Ray--Opo


This is great! Thanks I was being sarcastic but this is great info.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> You may find that now you are older, you are ready and want to learn more about something that really interests you so you'll do better.
> That is often the case with youngsters I've taught and some of my family. They are more prepared to put in the work for something they really want as they've matured.
> I'm sure you can do it!!!



Thank you so much for your encouragements, I appreciate it. I guess studying would be the only thing to do being alone and 6h away from home.I think I did mature and I can’t wait to finish cégep...it took me so long...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I actually thought the same things when I looked at the design but it was working for Tom so I figured I’d give it a try. I haven’t had any experience with oil heaters but I see now that they are indeed different from others. I have been using the IR gun and checking the guard temps and they are very steady. Nothing above mid 90’s. I have it on a thermostat and I have a fan circulating the heat so the box temp is staying around 83.. the mat is on a separate thermostat in case the other fails..


I have used the oil filled heaters for my family for many years. They are the safest electric heater out there. I didn't know there is mini ones... !!!Cheap to run. Won't burn your animals and children, but will provide a consistent heat supplement. You just have to watch humidity levels closely even for people. They last for years.


----------



## Reptilony

KarenSoCal said:


> I use a 5g for a betta. Some people think a 10g is minimum size, but I've never felt that way.
> 
> Most bettas, male or female, are generally aggressive. Of course there are always exceptions. It is finally determined by your betta's individual personality. Some will kill another betta or other fish, or snails or shrimp. Some will be fine in a community tank.
> 
> My bettas, all housed alone, have done fine that way. They are, however, intelligent and interactive with their owner. They need some stimulation, some interaction daily. I keep mine in the kitchen near the sink...lots of talking to him,etc.
> 
> Females will frequently get along with at least 3. But if one doesn't, you need a contingency plan. You could buy a lot of bettas before you found the right combination, plus I would not attempt it with anything less than a 20g.
> 
> With you just starting out, my recommendation would be a 5g tank, or 10 if you have space in an active room. Get 1 betta, male or female, whichever you like the best. Keep in mind that the greater the finnage, the more they can have problems. People have bred them for those gorgeous long fins...to the point that some have trouble swimming or are more susceptable to illness. Get a simple one..a veiltail, crowntail, half moon...something that looks like a fish and not a cheerleader's pom pom.
> 
> Bettas breathe air from the surface, so all you need is a small internal filter. They hate strong currents, so aim it so it doesn't blow the fish around the tank. Decorate so there are lots of hiding places...actually, they are similar to torts except fish actually like us! LOL!
> 
> You should not buy the tank and fish at the same time. The tank does need to be "cycled". Here is a link to a betta sub-forum on Fishlore. They would love to help you with that.
> 
> https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/forums/betta-fish.40/
> 
> You will enjoy a betta, so go for it!



You know what can also breath air at the surface? Gouramis!!One day I bought a fish tank on what would be the equivalent of craigslist in US and it had what where supposed to be kissing gouramis. I couldn’t have them so I asked my mom first if she would take them in her 200g tank and she said yes. A couple months later I had to told my mom her fish where not kissing gouramis but actually GIANT gouramis!! They became huge and she ended up selling them separately...Here’s a picture of a small kissing gourami


And here’s a picture of a small giant gourami


Pretty hard to differentiate right!?


----------



## Reptilony

Reptilony said:


> You know what can also breath air at the surface? Gouramis!!One day I bought a fish tank on what would be the equivalent of craigslist in US and it had what where supposed to be kissing gouramis. I couldn’t have them so I asked my mom first if she would take them in her 200g tank and she said yes. A couple months later I had to told my mom her fish where not kissing gouramis but actually GIANT gouramis!! They became huge and she ended up selling them separately...Here’s a picture of a small kissing gourami
> View attachment 268121
> 
> And here’s a picture of a small giant gourami
> View attachment 268122
> 
> Pretty hard to differentiate right!?



But one become this


And the other become this monster lol


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I use a 5g for a betta. Some people think a 10g is minimum size, but I've never felt that way.
> 
> Most bettas, male or female, are generally aggressive. Of course there are always exceptions. It is finally determined by your betta's individual personality. Some will kill another betta or other fish, or snails or shrimp. Some will be fine in a community tank.
> 
> My bettas, all housed alone, have done fine that way. They are, however, intelligent and interactive with their owner. They need some stimulation, some interaction daily. I keep mine in the kitchen near the sink...lots of talking to him,etc.
> 
> Females will frequently get along with at least 3. But if one doesn't, you need a contingency plan. You could buy a lot of bettas before you found the right combination, plus I would not attempt it with anything less than a 20g.
> 
> With you just starting out, my recommendation would be a 5g tank, or 10 if you have space in an active room. Get 1 betta, male or female, whichever you like the best. Keep in mind that the greater the finnage, the more they can have problems. People have bred them for those gorgeous long fins...to the point that some have trouble swimming or are more susceptable to illness. Get a simple one..a veiltail, crowntail, half moon...something that looks like a fish and not a cheerleader's pom pom.
> 
> Bettas breathe air from the surface, so all you need is a small internal filter. They hate strong currents, so aim it so it doesn't blow the fish around the tank. Decorate so there are lots of hiding places...actually, they are similar to torts except fish actually like us! LOL!
> 
> You should not buy the tank and fish at the same time. The tank does need to be "cycled". Here is a link to a betta sub-forum on Fishlore. They would love to help you with that.
> 
> https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/forums/betta-fish.40/
> 
> You will enjoy a betta, so go for it!


I took a screenshot of the link. I have to do 5g or nothing with a fish that can be happy alone or with me. I have seen how a fish will interact with you. It was a friends fish talking to me. Thanks for the info. The beautiful habitat has to come first so it feels like the darling landed in paradise.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> But one become this
> View attachment 268123
> 
> And the other become this monster lol
> View attachment 268124


I like the one with the big smooching kissy face.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Reptilony said:


> But one become this
> View attachment 268123
> 
> And the other become this monster lol
> View attachment 268124


Oh my! I like the flame gourami. I've never had one because apparently so very many of them are sick. I just didn't need the heartbreak.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Daughter went to Lancaster University here in the UK to study Geography. It’s a really good degree to get as there’s a good mix of scientific and written work alongside field experience that employers like.
> 
> At her university, the Geography department was grouped with the Biology and Environmental Science Departments to make up the Lancaster Environment Centre (LEC). She switched to joint honours in Biology and Geography and picked environment/ecology LEC options because of her developing interest. And the field work took her to Spain, Croatia and China as well a lot of time in the Lake District which isn’t far from the university. I am not entirely convinced she didn’t pick modules for the travel opportunities [emoji23]
> 
> Back home she got involved in our county wildlife trust and put in voluntary hours with them as well as pro-actively signing up for courses in plant identification, small mammal handling and reptiles. This experience, plus her voluntary work overseas, was what secured her permanent role in the end on a graduate training scheme.
> 
> The interview for this particular job seemed to be a discussion on the difference between prairie dogs and wild European hamsters as her now boss had done research work on those. European wild hamsters don’t live in the UK and are not cute cuddly house pets... they’re bigger and they’re vicious! Canadian prairie dogs were far more co-operative
> 
> Coastal erosion is a massive topic right now. Trying to balance the needs of humans with the needs of wildlife and the force of nature. Not helped by rising sea levels due to climate change.



Your daughter is well accomplished! I’m sure your very proud. A credit to you as a mother[emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> No this is a different nephew.
> I'm sure he would help if he could but he now lives in Las Vegas and when he's not home he's 2nd Engineer on the ship of a Norwegian company laying cables or pipes near Egypt. So I don't get to see him much.
> At the moment he has to fly home via the UK because the company won't pay for his flights to the US, so I do get to see now and again.


That's ok because with the internet, people can visit anytime now. And find each other again if you lose them.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a stubborn kind of guy. Plus my attitude is going south. But my wife did get me to the doctors and now on a different antibiotic. Doctor mentioned going in the hospital for care. But I put a stop on that suggestion. Still can't upload a pic. Seems to have started with these pop up ads. Noticed you all have been talking about it but haven't read in detail if anything has been done. I will pop in tomorrow.


Why may I ask don't you want to go in for hospital care if I may ask? Would it not be better and help you get better quicker?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...if you haven't been watching the news, not a lot except windy stories.


Nope, I don't watch the news. We only have netflix, so I watch series and movies most of the time.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I agree and Carol H too.


If you meant CarolM then I was taking some downtime and conserving my data what with the electricity going off all the time, my wifi was down a lot.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a picture of the onry Shelly
> View attachment 267961


Cannot see a picture on the computer. Will check on the app later.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids!
> 
> We paddled out to Indian Key island on the Gulf. Nice remote island and I came across this cool object!
> 
> Here are both sides of it... guess away!
> 
> Top Side
> View attachment 267962
> 
> 
> Bottom Side
> 
> View attachment 267963
> 
> 
> Let the best member win!


Oh Boy, I have no clue. I saw the first lot of teeth and was going to say a skull of an alligator, but then there are teeth in the middle of the pallet and that just confused me. It looks like some creature that we have forgotten about long time ago.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, he's a he and she's a she...actually my husband is from Alabama. Univ of AL colors are red and white. So he asked if we could call him "Bama". Being a smart wife, I agreed immediately.
> 
> I had proposed"Rocket" because he looks like one, but Bama it is (at least out loud...still Rocket in my head)


Whahaha, I like the way you think.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Yeah I bet she chose these far far away place on purpose lol She must be very smart to go in biology, I’ve never been good at school and never really studied so if get accepted it will be the biggest challenge of my life.



Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You may find that now you are older, you are ready and want to learn more about something that really interests you so you'll do better.
> That is often the case with youngsters I've taught and some of my family. They are more prepared to put in the work for something they really want as they've matured.
> I'm sure you can do it!!!



Very true!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragements, I appreciate it. I guess studying would be the only thing to do being alone and 6h away from home.I think I did mature and I can’t wait to finish cégep...it took me so long...



Translation needed. What’s cégep for those of us not in Canada?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> That’s great [emoji2]


That's awful, you mean?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I took a screenshot. My son may be over this weekend and will help me get back on Facebook. I'll go from there. All my other friends have tried to coax me too...you guys or gals won.


Welcome to the dark side..?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good night now... LOL
> I’m good. I am having a decaf coffee to unwind while son watches shark boy n lava girl.. this is my TFO, online shopping time. So my night box is running. I’ve set the oil heater at 78 and the Kane mat at 83... I will check the temps early in the morning while it’s still in the 40’s and see how it held up...
> 
> What have you done today Carol??


Glad to see that you are good. Me...mmmmm What did I do? I worked in my garden, although you would never say so. And cleaned house, as Jarrod's girl friend (or at least I think she is) came around on Sunday, so the house had to look spic and span.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We have a W I N N E R! yes, it’s the top half of an alligator’s head, complete with teeth!


So i wasn't that far off. I had the Alligator teeth part right.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Welp...looks like it ain’t over...I wish I’d live in paradise with you guys...
> View attachment 267945


Like "paradise"?



(Danish paradise  )

Just saw you're in Canada -- our future home. Been just reading a bunch of Russians complaining about Canadian winters on forums.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It’s catch up time for those of us East of the Atlantic as we wonder what happened overnight 


JoesDad’s plane still hasn’t made it to Delhi. Flights are being rerouted to avoid flying in Pakistan’s air space due to the political tensions between India and Pakistan at the moment. Hopefully he’ll arrive in the next half hour or so. 

It’s lunchtime in India (5.5 hours ahead) and JoesDad has to go to work once he has checked into his hotel. I hope he got some sleep!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268002


Thats so funny!!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> My crazy boy Radar
> I love his crazy little smile
> View attachment 268004


I love those ears!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's a great Xmas Card shot - for Easter?


@Bee62 taught us a fantastic phrase in German last year. Still love it: 

*"Weihnachten im Klee, Ostern im Schnee"*


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Like "paradise"?
> 
> View attachment 268129
> 
> (Danish paradise  )
> 
> Just saw you're in Canada -- our future home. Been just reading a bunch of Russians complaining about Canadian winters on forums.



[emoji23] I thought Russian winters were at least as bad as Canada’s?! 

For Olivier’s benefit, Lena is a Russian currently living in Denmark. She was living in Turkey when she first found the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm just leaving the water about 5" from the top. That should keep em from escaping. I have a baby pool I put them outside in the summer and I did the same thing and never had any escapees. Almost finished, just waiting for the water to warm up to add the turtles
> View attachment 268005
> View attachment 268006


Looks really gorgeous


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> Sheldon’s tests came back as cancer. He is helping us accept this diagnosis by destroying his brand new mattress. So not happy with him at the moment. The doctor said that we need to watch his appetite, breathing and energy level. He said if it spreads it will more likely go to the liver or lungs. He said on a scale of 1-3, it was a 3. That’s not good. He said it could come back in a month, year, or never since he is so old already. He still seems like he feels fine just loves to drive us crazy while we are gone. The neighbor is having a new fence built and the machine they were using was beeping a lot. He can’t handle beeping so he tore up his bed. I try not to leave him alone for more than an hour but today we had an awards banquet for our daughter. We have him meds to help, but the beeping was too much. The good news is, he didn’t destroy the walls in the hall like he has done in the past. I’d much rather him destroy the mattress.


So sorry to hear about the cancer.  The destruction of the mattress is annoying. 

I have to ask: is Sheldon _NOT_ a tort?..


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!
> 
> Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
> He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
> He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
> It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
> He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?


Oh no shame. Maybe his beak need to be trimmed a little bit and now is.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> @Bee62 taught us a fantastic phrase in German last year. Still love it:
> 
> *"Weihnachten im Klee, Ostern im Schnee"*
> 
> View attachment 268130



I must have missed that one. My school German (well it was 40 years ago[emoji33]) couldn’t translate Klee, but Google could fortunately!

“Christmas in Clover, Easter in Snow.” 

I like it 

We have “March winds, April Showers, bring forth May flowers”... We have certainly had March winds this year, I wonder if we’ll get April showers?

Has anyone else got weather related folklore sayings from their geographic area?


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Today's walk was the hardest momo ever had. As you can see in the pics I had snow up my knees and im 6' so imagine for this 6lb dog...He still had a lot of fun!
> View attachment 268017
> View attachment 268018
> View attachment 268019


Oh shame poor thing.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Not quite, but I picked some dandies for Lola - the first of the year!


You've managed to go dandy-hunting already? How's your mobility now, Lyn?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I want one of those. I will add it to my wish list next to the robot vacuum. Lol


I'd also love a robot me, for the cleaning, and cooking, and ironing - for almost all parts of the acronym W.I.F.E. (washing, ironing, [censored], etc.)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I can hear Carol shivering down in Cape Town!  We don’t get snow like that ever in this part of the country.
> 
> When I was a teenager in the 1970s living further north in Yorkshire, we used to get a lot of snow every winter. Nothing like what Canadians call snow, but it would regularly be over a foot/30cm deep.
> 
> Climate change means it rarely happens up there these days.


Whahaha. Very true, the only time we get snow is in the middle of winter and then it is on the mountains and sometimes in Ceres. Although it has been so hot here over the last couple of years we have not had much snow in Ceres. And I have never touched or experienced snow.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I wonder if anybody actually uses it today?


Is today 62 F?


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Snap is no little guy anymore, he's grown quite a bit. He is also showing more signs that "He" is actually a "She". He/She will still be snap though. Snap and pals will move into the 75 gallon once the bigger turtles move to the pond.
> View attachment 267949
> View attachment 267950
> View attachment 267951


#1 is a calendar contender for next year!


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a stubborn kind of guy. Plus my attitude is going south. But my wife did get me to the doctors and now on a different antibiotic. Doctor mentioned going in the hospital for care. But I put a stop on that suggestion. Still can't upload a pic. Seems to have started with these pop up ads. Noticed you all have been talking about it but haven't read in detail if anything has been done. I will pop in tomorrow.


Hope we'll find you among popping in among the pop up ads...  Fingers crossed for the new antibiotic to work better!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a picture of the onry Shelly
> View attachment 267961


A cute little... dinosaur! Love her!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids!
> 
> We paddled out to Indian Key island on the Gulf. Nice remote island and I came across this cool object!
> 
> Here are both sides of it... guess away!
> 
> Top Side
> View attachment 267962
> 
> 
> Bottom Side
> 
> View attachment 267963
> 
> 
> Let the best member win!


Looks sharp. But mistakenly I've read the answer before heading back to the posts I've missed, so I'm out of the game.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Glad to see that you are good. Me...mmmmm What did I do? I worked in my garden, although you would never say so. And cleaned house, as Jarrod's girl friend (or at least I think she is) came around on Sunday, so the house had to look spic and span.



Lol!!!! Amazing what puberty and hormones/testosterone does for ones sense of image [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Sounds like a good days accomplishment. It’s is 2:35am here and I was woken by a storm. Weather service had tornado warnings out but I believe it’s been demoted to severe thunderstorms now. Hopefully back to sleep soon!


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, he's a he and she's a she...actually my husband is from Alabama. Univ of AL colors are red and white. So he asked if we could call him "Bama". Being a smart wife, I agreed immediately.
> 
> I had proposed"Rocket" because he looks like one, but Bama it is (at least out loud...still Rocket in my head)


You can call him, "O, Bama!"


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> So sorry to hear about the cancer.  The destruction of the mattress is annoying.
> 
> I have to ask: is Sheldon _NOT_ a tort?..



Sheldon is their 10-1/2 yr old Great Dane.


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on... I was pretty much out of commission today. My sinuses have been driving me crazy, and I've had one heck of a headache that just wont go away (and stay away). I called in sick this morning, went back to sleep, and didn't really wake up until around 2 PM.


I've had the same issue. The Norwegian climate -- or standing on the open deck on the ship -- obviously didn't help with recovery. And it's still a bit chilly here. I really should look into spending the colder season in Italy...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I'd also love a robot me, for the cleaning, and cooking, and ironing - for almost all parts of the acronym W.I.F.E. (washing, ironing, [censored], etc.)



LMAO!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Finished up on the pond for now. Soon I'm going to add rock waterfall.


It looks awesome


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> No question about it. Joe was bad enough with the lawnmower, but at least that was big enough to survive [emoji23]


Oh, yeah. I remember his special "love" for the lawnmower, that pesky destroyer of tort food!


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers.
> Have a blessed and amazing day!


Well done. Good Job. So sorry to hear about your baby though.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268002


I bought some bird seeds yesterday.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Linda is not the only one who misses you. I know I sure do Every morning, I look at my clock and think fondly of you! I hope you never get too busy for us! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


We all miss Sabine. Especially her singing and warm heart.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> My crazy boy Radar
> I love his crazy little smile
> View attachment 268004


He's so cute, and has such smart eyes. A little naughty too, or is it just the look?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'd be beside myself if I did!


LOL. You'd get a grip on yourself pretty quickly, I'm sure...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a super Saturday!
> 
> Lola has had a freak accident today leaving him with a jagged beak.
> He was in his bath and I was holding onto the side of it ready to lift him out. He was sniffing the back of my hand when he made a grab for it and got his beak stuck behind my gold ring.
> He shot back into his shell and as he pulled back he broke off a small v shaped piece of his beak,
> It didn't bleed at all and I managed to file a sharp piece down using a file attachment on an electric nail care kit I have, which he tolerated pretty well apart from peeing all down me.
> He sulked for a while but he is eating OK, - what are the chances of that happening?
> 
> is there anything else I should do to make sure he and his beak are OK?


Silly boy. I'm sure he'll be OK though, if it doesn't seem to bother him.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Is today 62 F?



Nah! That’s just short of 17C! We had a couple of freak days last month where it got that warm


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Today's walk was the hardest momo ever had. As you can see in the pics I had snow up my knees and im 6' so imagine for this 6lb dog...He still had a lot of fun!
> View attachment 268017
> View attachment 268018
> View attachment 268019


Must be the smallest Toronto Blue Jays fan!  So cute. 
That's a lot of snow...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> #1 is a calendar contender for next year!



I think some of @maro2bear’s holiday snaps might qualify for the calendar!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Last month I would have had Joe outside no problem. I had adaptations for him (see here https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/ ) that meant he would cope with the more normal temperatures now.
> 
> Sadly Joe had to be put to sleep almost exactly 2 years ago due to a tumour  We miss him dreadfully.


We miss him too. A hug, Linda


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh Lola! Why are you such a worry to poor Lyn?


So that she's never bored with him around?  Kids!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I didn't have to hold his head I just held him under my left arm slightly tilted forward and his head came out so I was able to file in short bursts.
> He actually tried to bite that too.
> I may try to get him to a vet on Monday to check it properly but it's quite difficult carrying a tort with crutches, so I'll see if my nephew can come with me in a taxi.


He still tried to bite???  That boy never learns, does he?


----------



## CarolM

Okay, for the first time it is taking me a ong time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:

Previously in the CDR:

Mark: Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.

Linda:


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> JoesDad is flying to New Delhi for work this evening. He’ll be back on Friday night. He has been there for work many times before, even working out there for 17 months continuously at one stage and commuting back and forth every fortnight.
> 
> I have never been to India; there’s no point going when he is working as he does long days in the office and it’s not somewhere I would feel comfortable exploring on my own. At the time of his long contract the children’s school public exams completely wrecked any chance of going out.
> 
> But we the children have grown up and have lives of their own so it will happen sometime in the future
> 
> We have started to hatch plans for a long and exciting trip overseas next year (not involving India) I am certain we haven’t had CDR postcards from this part of the world from anyone... I shall keep you on tenterhooks and will let it unfold once we have something more certain


Australia? NZ?  Husband is traveling to Toronto for 10 days... I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> And the second week of the great Florida adventure continues. We broke “kayak camp” early Saturday morning, with peeps departing their separate ways. Some driving, some flying straight back to the Maryland area. That said, I dropped off one of our team at the airport and continued straight to Ocala (Florida) Silver Springs area where I paddled on the famous Silver River.
> 
> Crystal clear spring waters, brilliant green lush vegetation, tons of turtles, birds, alligators and even monkeys! Ogh..forgot to mention the manatees too!
> 
> Once completed 10.2 mile route, I loaded up the kayak and drove over to Florida’s east coast (Atlantic side) to Ormond Beach. Wifey flys in this afternoon and we are here for the week.
> 
> And now, just a few pix to share.
> 
> View attachment 268037
> View attachment 268038
> 
> Tons of Turtles
> 
> View attachment 268039
> 
> A Few Alligators
> 
> View attachment 268042
> 
> Manatees Under My Kayak
> 
> View attachment 268040
> View attachment 268041
> 
> These Are Anhingas
> 
> View attachment 268043
> 
> And a Monkey or Three


That gator is a turtle wannabe!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s exciting... overseas where no member has ventured before.... hmmmmm [emoji848]


"To boldly go where no man has gone before"... Now I'm wondering if it's even on this planet...


----------



## Kristoff

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 2 of the plants I got from my dad's house when he passed and I've managed to keep them alive inside the house all winter.


Wow. That's sweet. Glad you were able to keep them alive all winter.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Linda. I never thought that you would miss me. I love your hearts and what you wrote. It really makes me happy. Thanks again.


My silly friend. Of course we miss you. A LOT.


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> Such a beautiful Sunday! We participated the heck out of a one mile fun run in memory of our baby we lost last November. Our friend did the quarter marathon. He is an actual runner. We are actual walkers.
> Have a blessed and amazing day!


What a cool thing to do.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> They're way too cute to consider them a plague. And not all of them make it to adulthood. I have a light on over my back door that comes on automatically when it gets dark and the toads gather around under that light. There are also many, many baby tree frogs that hang out on the side wall of the house under the light. Not nearly as many of them, but quite a few. I'll try to remember to take some pictures later in the Spring after they emerge from being pollywogs.


I hate mosquitoes so much that I'd love to be surrounded by toads and spiders... and live in the woods... in a not-so-big house that would be easy to maintain... In fact, I have an image of an ideal house in mind...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Okay. I’m back and it’s hot out today!
> That wasn’t horrible but I when I have to stop and pull the dumb string on the weed eater.
> Now I need new waterers. They cracked.
> 
> Here’s just one pen before
> View attachment 268090
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 268091
> 
> 
> I’m not sure if my big guy knows he has food on his face.
> View attachment 268092
> 
> 
> One of my reds getting the spa treatment today. She loves the water dripping on her head.
> View attachment 268093


Love the picture of the Weed Eater. He did a great job.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.
> View attachment 268111
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> View attachment 268114


Great job on that one! I'm sure he'll love being there.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268115
> 
> A pretty visitor.


wow!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! The ramp was too steep all by itself because that’s such an unlevel spot . Poor Toretto just slid right down . So we had to engineer a solution.


He might have got used to a slide... Build a swing too, and an obstacle course? A tort playground?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s catch up time for those of us East of the Atlantic as we wonder what happened overnight
> 
> 
> JoesDad’s plane still hasn’t made it to Delhi. Flights are being rerouted to avoid flying in Pakistan’s air space due to the political tensions between India and Pakistan at the moment. Hopefully he’ll arrive in the next half hour or so.
> 
> It’s lunchtime in India (5.5 hours ahead) and JoesDad has to go to work once he has checked into his hotel. I hope he got some sleep!


Sounds like a long, long flight. Husband's plane to Amsterdam has just been delayed, so he'll be missing his connection to Toronto...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23] I thought Russian winters were at least as bad as Canada’s?!
> 
> For Olivier’s benefit, Lena is a Russian currently living in Denmark. She was living in Turkey when she first found the CDR.


Thank you for introducing me  
Yes, I didn't expect the Russians to complain about the climate in Canada, but apparently the European parts of Russia are much more bearable in winters. I did live beyond the Arctic circle, on the Asian side of Russia, for a year. It was awful, so I hope the places around Ottawa or Toronto aren't as bad...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I must have missed that one. My school German (well it was 40 years ago[emoji33]) couldn’t translate Klee, but Google could fortunately!
> 
> “Christmas in Clover, Easter in Snow.”
> 
> I like it
> 
> We have “March winds, April Showers, bring forth May flowers”... We have certainly had March winds this year, I wonder if we’ll get April showers?
> 
> Has anyone else got weather related folklore sayings from their geographic area?



We have a similar phrase in Russian: "Март с водой, апрель с травой, а май с цветами" (March with water, April with grass, May with flowers."

In Turkish, there's a more pessimistic saying about March. Can't remember the exact phrase, but it's something like, "When March peeks around, the peasant burns his shovel" (because all the wood prepared for winter had already been burnt, but March is still cold).


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!!! Amazing what puberty and hormones/testosterone does for ones sense of image [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Sounds like a good days accomplishment. It’s is 2:35am here and I was woken by a storm. Weather service had tornado warnings out but I believe it’s been demoted to severe thunderstorms now. Hopefully back to sleep soon!


Stay safe...


----------



## CarolM

Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:

Previously in the CDR:

*Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.

*Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.

*Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.

*Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.

*Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.

*CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.

*Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....

*Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.

*Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.

*Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.

*Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.

*Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
*
Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.

*Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.

*Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.

*Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.

*CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.

The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.

Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.

Until next time......the saga continues......


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Sheldon is their 10-1/2 yr old Great Dane.


Got it now. When someone on TFO talks about Sheldon destroying things, I immediately imagine this:


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:
> 
> Previously in the CDR:
> 
> *Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.
> 
> *Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.
> 
> *Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.
> 
> *Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.
> 
> *Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.
> 
> *CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.
> 
> *Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....
> 
> *Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.
> 
> *Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.
> 
> *Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.
> 
> *Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.
> 
> *Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
> *
> Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.
> 
> *Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.
> 
> *Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.
> 
> *Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.
> 
> *CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.
> 
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.
> 
> Until next time......the saga continues......


Oh my. You did it again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268115
> 
> A pretty visitor.



Nice. Looks like a type of Cecropia Moth.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Don’t know about you, but those blue skies, sunshine and manatees transport me to a warmer place. My mental version doesn’t have mosquitoes to bite me or hungry alligators... just peace and tranquility



Interesting. The good thing, i didnt get bitten by either on the entire trip (so far). Havent seen one mosquitoe! But plenty of gators with smiles on their happy faces.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What size aquarium for a male? Would he be happy by himself? Or another animal like the snail with him. I won't do it if the animal can't be happy.



You can get really nice almost all-in-one tank set ups from Walmart. Id say go with 10 gallon. It’s a nice small size, provides lots of swim space AND you can add some snails even a few other fish if you’d like. The only thing i needed to add to my setup was a heater (and gravel). Theres plenty of room for fishy to love being a fish!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Australia? NZ? /QUOTE]Both hopefully


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I hate mosquitoes so much that I'd love to be surrounded by toads and spiders... and live in the woods... in a not-so-big house that would be easy to maintain... In fact, I have an image of an ideal house in mind...
> 
> View attachment 268131



[emoji23]

You and me both when it comes to mozzies!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:
> 
> Previously in the CDR:
> 
> *Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.
> 
> *Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.
> 
> *Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.
> 
> *Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.
> 
> *Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.
> 
> *CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.
> 
> *Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....
> 
> *Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.
> 
> *Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.
> 
> *Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.
> 
> *Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.
> 
> *Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
> *
> Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.
> 
> *Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.
> 
> *Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.
> 
> *Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.
> 
> *CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.
> 
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.
> 
> Until next time......the saga continues......




Simply brilliant!
Gold Stars [emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]for Carol!

And I could do with a cup of tea please Montgomery


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> BR-r-r-r. . . will it ever be Spring?
> 
> 
> It's no big deal, you're not missing out on much. It's just handy to have FB to fall back on when/if the Forum every goes offline for any length of time.
> 
> 
> I used to iron when I was working. Now I mainly wear sweats in winter and shorts in summer - all no iron type of clothing!


I wish I could get away with that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Looks sharp. But mistakenly I've read the answer before heading back to the posts I've missed, so I'm out of the game.



Glad to see that you werent on the Norwegian cruise liner that had engine issues over the weekend. Now THAT would have been an adventure (or not) !


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad to see that you werent on the Norwegian cruise liner that had engine issues over the weekend. Now THAT would have been an adventure (or not) !



Me too!


----------



## JoesMum

@Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My husband left at 4:30am and I slept in! Having my coffee with you guys and then I need to weed whack their pens! The nettles are killing me!!
> I’m sure my two sleeping desert torts will be waking soon.


Wear gum boots and hand gloves, although the hand gloves still don't always work. For me at least.  I don't see my torts eating the nettles. They don't like them and I don't feed them to my babies either. Doesn't it sting them?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of a turtle collage for your entertainment and viewing pleasure. Silver Springs State Park. Central Florida.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268084


Love it!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14


Or if you have a dog that likes to chew all left shoes. Then the right shoe would come in handy as well.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Okay. I’m back and it’s hot out today!
> That wasn’t horrible but I when I have to stop and pull the dumb string on the weed eater.
> Now I need new waterers. They cracked.
> 
> Here’s just one pen before
> View attachment 268090
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 268091
> 
> 
> I’m not sure if my big guy knows he has food on his face.
> View attachment 268092
> 
> 
> One of my reds getting the spa treatment today. She loves the water dripping on her head.
> View attachment 268093


They are gorgeous torts.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Okay. I’m back and it’s hot out today!
> That wasn’t horrible but I when I have to stop and pull the dumb string on the weed eater.
> Now I need new waterers. They cracked.
> 
> Here’s just one pen before
> View attachment 268090
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 268091
> 
> 
> I’m not sure if my big guy knows he has food on his face.
> View attachment 268092
> 
> 
> One of my reds getting the spa treatment today. She loves the water dripping on her head.
> View attachment 268093


And nice job, there were a lot of weeds in there.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe you know them as tadpoles?
> View attachment 268094


I thought that was what you meant.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Both hopefully


Bingo!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad to see that you werent on the Norwegian cruise liner that had engine issues over the weekend. Now THAT would have been an adventure (or not) !


I know! I'd be cruised for life...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> You and me both when it comes to mozzies!



Even worse....Scottish midges aka “no see ums”. I remember staying in a cottage way up north in Scotland...and literally had to run to the car to keep from getting eaten alive!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.


You have a lovely voice, Linda! I can imagine you voicing some of those BBC documentaries  Joe had a wonderful domain to rule over.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Even worse....Scottish midges aka “no see ums”. I remember staying in a cottage way up north in Scotland...and literally had to run to the car to keep from getting eaten alive!


I had the same in Canada in Gatineau Park. Only the things eating me were giant yellowish striped flies (?) and equally giant mosquitoes. Everything seems to be bigger in North America.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> For the most part, Toretto’s garden is done... I think he likes it. I monitored temps in his box for two days now and this morning I put him in. He was scared of the plastic door but after a couple hours he found his way out. He will sleep there tonight and tomorrow I will start my little ones’ upgrade.
> View attachment 268111
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> View attachment 268114


It looks absolutely stunning. And Toretto looks extremely happy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268115
> 
> A pretty visitor.


So beautiful.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Even worse....Scottish midges aka “no see ums”. I remember staying in a cottage way up north in Scotland...and literally had to run to the car to keep from getting eaten alive!



Midges are pretty horrible, but for me I just end up itching all over. They can’t bite through clothing either!

I react to mosquito bites and swell up. And the :censored: insects can bite through clothing!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You have a lovely voice, Linda! I can imagine you voicing some of those BBC documentaries  Joe had a wonderful domain to rule over.



Really?! Like everyone else, I hate hearing my own voice ... it sounds weird!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Translation needed. What’s cégep for those of us not in Canada?



Sorry they actually only exist in Québec, im not sure how to represent it...everywhere else it’s not the same...so « maternelle » is the first year, then there is 6 years of « primaire », then 5 year of « secondaire », I think in US and rest of Can that is high school but for them it last longer maybe 6 or 7 years, but then for us there’s « cégep » which can last 2-3-4 years depending on the program and then a « Baccalauréat »(2-3years), then « maîtrise », then « doctorat » but im pretty sure these are the same everywhere.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Really?! Like everyone else, I hate hearing my own voice ... it sounds weird!



Telling you as a trained journalist, you have a good voice. The English accent helps too.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Like "paradise"?
> 
> View attachment 268129
> 
> (Danish paradise  )
> 
> Just saw you're in Canada -- our future home. Been just reading a bunch of Russians complaining about Canadian winters on forums.



lol if the russians says so... What do you mean by « your future home »?


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Sorry they actually only exist in Québec, im not sure how to represent it...everywhere else it’s not the same...so « maternelle » is the first year, then there is 6 years of « primaire », then 5 year of « secondaire », I think in US and rest of Can that is high school but for them it last longer maybe 6 or 7 years, but then for us there’s « cégep » which can last 2-3-4 years depending on the program and then a « Baccalauréat »(2-3years), then « maîtrise », then « doctorat » but im pretty sure these are the same everywhere.



That’s probably like “gymnasium” in Denmark, which is usually 1-2 years after “secondary” education (after Year 10 or 11).


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Yeah I bet she chose these far far away place on purpose lol She must be very smart to go in biology, I’ve never been good at school and never really studied so if get accepted it will be the biggest challenge of my life.


Good luck, That is something I have never enjoyed.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> That’s probably like “gymnasium” in Denmark, which is usually 1-2 years after “secondary” education (after Year 10 or 11).



Oh cool we’re not alone! Omg I translated « gymnasium » to french and it’s « lycée » and that for the French is the equivalent of high school...lol so complicated, but yeah do you go to university after « gymnasium »?


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Good luck, That is something I have never enjoyed.



Studying?


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Sorry they actually only exist in Québec, im not sure how to represent it...everywhere else it’s not the same...so « maternelle » is the first year, then there is 6 years of « primaire », then 5 year of « secondaire », I think in US and rest of Can that is high school but for them it last longer maybe 6 or 7 years, but then for us there’s « cégep » which can last 2-3-4 years depending on the program and then a « Baccalauréat »(2-3years), then « maîtrise », then « doctorat » but im pretty sure these are the same everywhere.



In England and Wales (Scotland is different), we start with primary school in Reception Class the year a child turns 5. Then a further 6 years in Primary School (Two years at Key Stage 1 and 4 years in Key Stage 2)

Move to Secondary School at age 11. Three years of Key Stage 3 and then 2 years if Key Stage 4. At the end of KS4 (age 16) all students sit GCSE public exams.

At this age, youngsters can then leave school for employment or an apprenticeship. But if they don’t have passes at GCSE maths and/or English then they must continue to study these subjects as well.

Or youngsters go into Key Stage 5 for two years where they study A Level subjects (typically 3 or 4) which is the qualification level needed to go to University.

KS5 usually takes 2 years (occasionally 3), so students are free to move on to university or the world of work aged 18. I am guessing this is equivalent to your cégap?

In some schools the International Baccalaureate (IB) programme is taught in place of A Level and the Middle Years Baccalaureate (MYB) in place of GCSE. 

Most youngsters start university straight from school and do a 3 year Bachelors degree. On completing that they have 3 levels of nationally recognised qualifications.

Some take a gap year before their degree. Son did a 4 year degree programme with a placement year working which counted towards his study programme.

From talking to a British friend of mine now living in Texas, I understand the USA doesn’t have a public exam system like we do. Her children went to a school that did MYB and IB, but that wasn’t the norm. She said that American degrees have a mandatory foundation year probably due to this.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Welcome to the dark side..?


I wrote about coming over to the dark side in my summary, and I had not even seen this comment yet. Great minds think alike. He He he he


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Telling you as a trained journalist, you have a good voice. The English accent helps too.



I have a very neutral accent because we moved round the country so frequently when I was young. Everywhere we moved I had the wrong accent! (We have many regional accents in the UK and they’re all quite strong) The result is something nobody can pinpoint apart from my pronunciation of certain words


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s catch up time for those of us East of the Atlantic as we wonder what happened overnight
> 
> 
> JoesDad’s plane still hasn’t made it to Delhi. Flights are being rerouted to avoid flying in Pakistan’s air space due to the political tensions between India and Pakistan at the moment. Hopefully he’ll arrive in the next half hour or so.
> 
> It’s lunchtime in India (5.5 hours ahead) and JoesDad has to go to work once he has checked into his hotel. I hope he got some sleep!


i hope all went well and that he landed okay?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I must have missed that one. My school German (well it was 40 years ago[emoji33]) couldn’t translate Klee, but Google could fortunately!
> 
> “Christmas in Clover, Easter in Snow.”
> 
> I like it
> 
> We have “March winds, April Showers, bring forth May flowers”... We have certainly had March winds this year, I wonder if we’ll get April showers?
> 
> Has anyone else got weather related folklore sayings from their geographic area?


Well it used to be, that if you couldn't see table mountain then it must be raining and if you still cannot see table mountain then it must be going to rain. But not anymore.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Oh cool we’re not alone! Omg I translated « gymnasium » to french and it’s « lycée » and that for the French is the equivalent of high school...lol so complicated, but yeah do you go to university after « gymnasium »?



Yep. Though I’m by no means an expert on Danish education — this is only my second year here. But I communicate a lot with other parents, as part of the school’s parents committee, and many have older children who choose between the international IB or the Danish gymnasium before going to university. I’m sure it’s the European (French?[emoji6]) influence on your school systems. [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> i hope all went well and that he landed okay?



He got there! I haven’t heard anything since he texted to say he landed. I won’t until he can get on wifi. Phone calls and texts from India cost a fortune (no EU free roaming out there) ... and because he’s a contractor he doesn’t have a company phone!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I'd also love a robot me, for the cleaning, and cooking, and ironing - for almost all parts of the acronym W.I.F.E. (washing, ironing, [censored], etc.)


 Almost fell of my chair re ...WIFE


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yep. Though I’m by no means an expert on Danish education — this is only my second year here. But I communicate a lot with other parents, as part of the school’s parents committee, and many have older children who choose between the international IB or the Danish gymnasium before going to university. I’m sure it’s the European (French?[emoji6]) influence on your school systems. [emoji4]



I imagine there’s a very strong French influence on the Canadian education system. Although it might be a British influence in other provinces. Quebec is French-Canadian I think.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!!! Amazing what puberty and hormones/testosterone does for ones sense of image [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Sounds like a good days accomplishment. It’s is 2:35am here and I was woken by a storm. Weather service had tornado warnings out but I believe it’s been demoted to severe thunderstorms now. Hopefully back to sleep soon!


Oh my word. 2.35 in the morning....definitely going back to bed time. hope the storm does not do too much damage.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I bought some bird seeds yesterday.


Let us know how long it takes to grow the birds, please.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wrote about coming over to the dark side in my summary, and I had not even seen this comment yet. Great minds think alike. He He he he


This place has a way of working its way deep into your brain...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I have a very neutral accent because we moved round the country so frequently when I was young. Everywhere we moved I had the wrong accent! (We have many regional accents in the UK and they’re all quite strong) The result is something nobody can pinpoint apart from my pronunciation of certain words


Which is why it sounds like the BBC. Or the Queen's English.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nah! That’s just short of 17C! We had a couple of freak days last month where it got that warm


When you guys say 62 F or 90F or whatever temp it is, I have no clue what you are talking about, in the respect that I just don't know what temp that is. I have thought in degrees Celsius all my life and am too lazy to go to google to see what temp that is every time it is mentioned. But today is very windy and about 72F.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Almost fell of my chair re ...WIFE


Sorry.  Not sure "falling off a chair" should be included in the "etc." part...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> We have a similar phrase in Russian: "Март с водой, апрель с травой, а май с цветами" (March with water, April with grass, May with flowers."
> 
> In Turkish, there's a more pessimistic saying about March. Can't remember the exact phrase, but it's something like, "When March peeks around, the peasant burns his shovel" (because all the wood prepared for winter had already been burnt, but March is still cold).



So what I’m getting out of that is that Turkish people must be very intellectual.... [emoji6][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Let us know how long it takes to grow the birds, please.


Fast forward to Three Years Later... "Hm... _*Still*_ no birds??"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> "To boldly go where no man has gone before"... Now I'm wondering if it's even on this planet...


have you guys been watching Star trek with me by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I hate mosquitoes so much that I'd love to be surrounded by toads and spiders... and live in the woods... in a not-so-big house that would be easy to maintain... In fact, I have an image of an ideal house in mind...
> 
> View attachment 268131


Isn't that house from Dr Suess?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We have a similar phrase in Russian: "Март с водой, апрель с травой, а май с цветами" (March with water, April with grass, May with flowers."
> 
> In Turkish, there's a more pessimistic saying about March. Can't remember the exact phrase, but it's something like, "When March peeks around, the peasant burns his shovel" (because all the wood prepared for winter had already been burnt, but March is still cold).


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:
> 
> Previously in the CDR:
> 
> *Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.
> 
> *Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.
> 
> *Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.
> 
> *Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.
> 
> *Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.
> 
> *CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.
> 
> *Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....
> 
> *Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.
> 
> *Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.
> 
> *Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.
> 
> *Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.
> 
> *Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
> *
> Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.
> 
> *Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.
> 
> *Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.
> 
> *Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.
> 
> *CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.
> 
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.
> 
> Until next time......the saga continues......



And I continue to be amazed)). .......


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> have you guys been watching Star trek with me by any chance?



Maybe peeking over your shoulder a little bit [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Isn't that house from Dr Suess?



I don’t know but it Seuss me just fine...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting. The good thing, i didnt get bitten by either on the entire trip (so far). Havent seen one mosquitoe! But plenty of gators with smiles on their happy faces.


maybe the gators are looking at you as a meal instead of the mosquitoes looking at you as a meal. Personally I would rather be a mosquitoes meal than a gators meal.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Yep. Though I’m by no means an expert on Danish education — this is only my second year here. But I communicate a lot with other parents, as part of the school’s parents committee, and many have older children who choose between the international IB or the Danish gymnasium before going to university. I’m sure it’s the European (French?[emoji6]) influence on your school systems. [emoji4]



It could have been an influence but it’s actually been created here in 1967 and even the French at first don’t understand what cégep is lol


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> I imagine there’s a very strong French influence on the Canadian education system. Although it might be a British influence in other provinces. Quebec is French-Canadian I think.



It’s actually very differerent, I think our grand-parents have done the equivalent of the english system in Can but in french and it’s only when the « parti québecois » had power for the first time it made an education reform creating the cegep in 67’. The most important thing we kept from the french is the language of course lol but also the laws, our laws are also different from the rest of Can my wife is soon to be a lawyer, it’s called « le code civil ».


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.



If Lyn said it first, I meant too! But it’s a beautiful garden and I love the special places for all your inhabitants.. I also loved hearing your narration... beautiful accent! Did the hedgehog holes under the fence come after Joe was gone? It looks like a tortoise heaven too. Also, has the English ivy always been there?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.


You have such a gorgeous garden and It was nice to hear your voice. I must say when I read your posts, your voice in my mind is a lot more firm. But in reality it is quite soft.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Studying?


Yip, I have never enjoyed studying. I do like reading the information but the part about getting it to stick in my head I hated and am not good at.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I took a tour of my property and I don’t see any damage from the storms... my first stop was Toretto’s yard and all looks well. The box was completely dry inside and temperatures were perfect... now if the rains will speed my grass up, we will be in good shape.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I took a tour of my property and I don’t see any damage from the storms... my first stop was Toretto’s yard and all looks well. The box was completely dry inside and temperatures were perfect... now if the rains will speed my grass up, we will be in good shape.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have a very neutral accent because we moved round the country so frequently when I was young. Everywhere we moved I had the wrong accent! (We have many regional accents in the UK and they’re all quite strong) The result is something nobody can pinpoint apart from my pronunciation of certain words


Well I liked your voice as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> He got there! I haven’t heard anything since he texted to say he landed. I won’t until he can get on wifi. Phone calls and texts from India cost a fortune (no EU free roaming out there) ... and because he’s a contractor he doesn’t have a company phone!


MMM That would be expensive. At least he landed okay and glad that he did. So how is it having the house to yourself?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sorry.  Not sure "falling off a chair" should be included in the "etc." part...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Fast forward to Three Years Later... "Hm... _*Still*_ no birds??"


Oh how disappointing!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Maybe peeking over your shoulder a little bit [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I had the same in Canada in Gatineau Park. Only the things eating me were giant yellowish striped flies (?) and equally giant mosquitoes. Everything seems to be bigger in North America.



Some of these “horse flies” can be very nasty and can bite you right through denim or flannel. Allegedly the product “Skin So Soft” helps repel as does a very liberal coating of products with deet. SSS is a bit gentler...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know but it Seuss me just fine...


I am sure it does.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I took a tour of my property and I don’t see any damage from the storms... my first stop was Toretto’s yard and all looks well. The box was completely dry inside and temperatures were perfect... now if the rains will speed my grass up, we will be in good shape.


yay, that is absolutely great. Glad all is fine.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Which is why it sounds like the BBC. Or the Queen's English.



The Beeb is very into regional accents these day. For home broadcasting anyway! It might still used received pronunciation for international broadcasts to give foreigners a hope


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Yip, I have never enjoyed studying. I do like reading the information but the part about getting it to stick in my head I hated and am not good at.



The sticking in my head part is also what made me not like school but I hope I can be better at it with something that interest me. I’ve often hesitated on stoping everything...


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe, that took quite a while to catch up. Anyway got to get back to work now and will chat later again.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> When you guys say 62 F or 90F or whatever temp it is, I have no clue what you are talking about, in the respect that I just don't know what temp that is. I have thought in degrees Celsius all my life and am too lazy to go to google to see what temp that is every time it is mentioned. But today is very windy and about 72F.



Google is a very handy tool.

Type in 

convert 62F to C 

And it does it for you 

We used Farenheit for many years and switched when I was a small child. Similarly we moved from metric to imperial measurements for length at school. When I did practice papers for my school exams some of them were imperial and some were metric [emoji23]

Our roads are measured in miles. 

Our ovens measure in Celsius. We use Celsius officially and in weather forecasts but like to switch to Farenheit when it’s warm because it sounds better. 

Food and groceries are sold by metric weight and volume. But milk is sold in pints with the official label giving the measurement in litres. Draught beer is sold in pints.

Petrol is sold by the litre, but nobody understands fuel economy until it’s converted into miles per gallon.

We tell each other how much we weigh in stones and pounds and our height in feet and inches - although medical staff always record it in metric.

It’s a right mess over here [emoji23]

Daughter says it was a mess in Canada too, just a different mess. Canada is also officially metric, but switch to imperial differently to the UK. For example Canadians use Farenheit on their ovens and Celsius for the weather.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> If Lyn said it first, I meant too! But it’s a beautiful garden and I love the special places for all your inhabitants.. I also loved hearing your narration... beautiful accent! Did the hedgehog holes under the fence come after Joe was gone? It looks like a tortoise heaven too. Also, has the English ivy always been there?



One of the hedgehog holes is new. Joe couldn’t get to the others and was too big to fit through anyway... although if his head fitted through he would have given it a try. He never did work out that his shell wasn’t squishy 

The ivy just spreads. It’s a nuisance! I hacked it back hard in the autumn because it was taking over. We can’t get rid of it of we tried!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You have such a gorgeous garden and It was nice to hear your voice. I must say when I read your posts, your voice in my mind is a lot more firm. But in reality it is quite soft.



You haven’t heard me when I am cross


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> MMM That would be expensive. At least he landed okay and glad that he did. So how is it having the house to yourself?


OK. It used to bother me when he was away, but not any more. I can be a little more untidy while he isn’t here


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You've managed to go dandy-hunting already? How's your mobility now, Lyn?


Only in my garden....there were a few young dandies so I nabbed those.
I found a great place for them last year but it's a bit too far for me to get at the moment and the ground is very uneven so not wise to go there yet.
I'm not doing too badly getting about thanks Lena.
I'm using just one crutch now to keep the full weight off my leg, which is much easier especially on stairs.
I've been doing my physio exercises and hoping I can start to use my shoes, and then drive again soon.
My painful left heel is what is making things more difficult walking, but apart from that there is light at the end of, what has seemed like, a very long tunnel.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Very true, the only time we get snow is in the middle of winter and then it is on the mountains and sometimes in Ceres. Although it has been so hot here over the last couple of years we have not had much snow in Ceres. And I have never touched or experienced snow.


I'll send you some next winter


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:
> 
> Previously in the CDR:
> 
> *Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.
> 
> *Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.
> 
> *Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.
> 
> *Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.
> 
> *Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.
> 
> *CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.
> 
> *Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....
> 
> *Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.
> 
> *Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.
> 
> *Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.
> 
> *Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.
> 
> *Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
> *
> Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.
> 
> *Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.
> 
> *Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.
> 
> *Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.
> 
> *CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.
> 
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.
> 
> Until next time......the saga continues......


Another fantastic instalment of the lives and times of CDRers!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> You and me both when it comes to mozzies!


I've never been bothered by mosquitoes or gnats etc, they obviously don't like the taste of my blood!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.


I think it was Heather who wanted to visit - but I enjoyed it too.
A lovely wildlife friendly garden you have there!
When can you come and start on mine?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You have a lovely voice, Linda! I can imagine you voicing some of those BBC documentaries  Joe had a wonderful domain to rule over.


I didn't realise there was a voice over by Linda too - my volume was off!
I'll have to go back and watch it again!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I didn't realise there was a voice over by Linda too - my volume was off!
> I'll have to go back and watch it again!



It’s my softly spoken, don’t-want-the-neighbours-to-think-I-am-any-more-loony-than-they-already-do voice  [emoji23]

We do have 5 gardens bordering ours at the back... there’s plenty of opportunity for being overheard!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> That’s probably like “gymnasium” in Denmark, which is usually 1-2 years after “secondary” education (after Year 10 or 11).


They spend 2 years in the gymnasium?
They must be fit as fiddles by the end of it!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Oh cool we’re not alone! Omg I translated « gymnasium » to french and it’s « lycée » and that for the French is the equivalent of high school...lol so complicated, but yeah do you go to university after « gymnasium »?


I've only ever known 'gymnasium' as a place for physical exercise!
I've learnt something new here again!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> It could have been an influence but it’s actually been created here in 1967 and even the French at first don’t understand what cégep is lol



It’s that bad, huh? [emoji6][emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Google is a very handy tool.
> 
> Type in
> 
> convert 62F to C
> 
> And it does it for you
> 
> We used Farenheit for many years and switched when I was a small child. Similarly we moved from metric to imperial measurements for length at school. When I did practice papers for my school exams some of them were imperial and some were metric [emoji23]
> 
> Our roads are measured in miles.
> 
> Our ovens measure in Celsius. We use Celsius officially and in weather forecasts but like to switch to Farenheit when it’s warm because it sounds better.
> 
> Food and groceries are sold by metric weight and volume. But milk is sold in pints with the official label giving the measurement in litres. Draught beer is sold in pints.
> 
> Petrol is sold by the litre, but nobody understands fuel economy until it’s converted into miles per gallon.
> 
> We tell each other how much we weigh in stones and pounds and our height in feet and inches - although medical staff always record it in metric.
> 
> It’s a right mess over here [emoji23]
> 
> Daughter says it was a mess in Canada too, just a different mess. Canada is also officially metric, but switch to imperial differently to the UK. For example Canadians use Farenheit on their ovens and Celsius for the weather.


That is so confusing. I like it that we just use the metric system. Although TFO is forcing me to get used to the Fahrenheit system as well. After 10 years or so, it should come naturally to me.


----------



## Lyn W

V


JoesMum said:


> He got there! I haven’t heard anything since he texted to say he landed. I won’t until he can get on wifi. Phone calls and texts from India cost a fortune (no EU free roaming out there) ... and because he’s a contractor he doesn’t have a company phone!


Pleased to hear he's back on terra firma, and hope the rest of his trip goes smoothly.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I took a tour of my property and I don’t see any damage from the storms... my first stop was Toretto’s yard and all looks well. The box was completely dry inside and temperatures were perfect... now if the rains will speed my grass up, we will be in good shape.


I'm pleased everything was still in one piece.
It was a good test for Toretto's place.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You haven’t heard me when I am cross


Whahaha.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of these “horse flies” can be very nasty and can bite you right through denim or flannel. Allegedly the product “Skin So Soft” helps repel as does a very liberal coating of products with deet. SSS is a bit gentler...



I saw some smelly things to be rubbed on for protection sold in the visitors’ center — AFTER our visit. [emoji85] I’ll be better prepared next time. And I will *not* walk into poison ivy anymore. I hope. [emoji849]


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> It’s that bad, huh? [emoji6][emoji85]



Why did you say Canada was your future home?


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> The sticking in my head part is also what made me not like school but I hope I can be better at it with something that interest me. I’ve often hesitated on stoping everything...


Look up different ways of learning on the internet - there are many - you may a find a learning style that suits you................

*Visual (spatial):*You prefer using pictures, images, and spatial understanding.
*Aural (auditory-musical):* You prefer using sound and music.
*Verbal (linguistic):* You prefer using words, both in speech and writing.
*Physical (kinesthetic):* You prefer using your body, hands and sense of touch.
*Logical (mathematical):* You prefer using logic, reasoning and systems.
*Social (interpersonal):* You prefer to learn in groups or with other people.
*Solitary (intrapersonal):* You prefer to work alone and use self-study.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> They spend 2 years in the gymnasium?
> They must be fit as fiddles by the end of it!



I honestly don’t know what they do, if anything, in gymnasium, but most Danes are tall and fit and good-looking. So it might be that! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> One of the hedgehog holes is new. Joe couldn’t get to the others and was too big to fit through anyway... although if his head fitted through he would have given it a try. He never did work out that his shell wasn’t squishy
> 
> The ivy just spreads. It’s a nuisance! I hacked it back hard in the autumn because it was taking over. We can’t get rid of it of we tried!


Just think of the ivy as another habitat, some insects like to munch on it or hibernate in it, and I think I have a bird nesting in mine, but I haven't been able to get close enough to look properly yet.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> V
> 
> Pleased to hear he's back on terra firma, and hope the rest of his trip goes smoothly.



My husband’s trip, on the other hand, is still up in the air [emoji20]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s my softly spoken, don’t-want-the-neighbours-to-think-I-am-any-more-loony-than-they-already-do voice  [emoji23]
> 
> We do have 5 gardens bordering ours at the back... there’s plenty of opportunity for being overheard!



They're probably already telling everyone that you walk around the garden talking to yourself!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:
> 
> Previously in the CDR:
> 
> *Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.
> 
> *Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.
> 
> *Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.
> 
> *Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.
> 
> *Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.
> 
> *CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.
> 
> *Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....
> 
> *Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.
> 
> *Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.
> 
> *Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.
> 
> *Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.
> 
> *Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
> *
> Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.
> 
> *Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.
> 
> *Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.
> 
> *Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.
> 
> *CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.
> 
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.
> 
> Until next time......the saga continues......


Whew!!! That was quite an undertaking!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Why did you say Canada was your future home?



We decided to look into immigration options when things went south in Turkey. (Husband is Turkish and that’s where we had lived happily for about 10 years.) We got permanent resident status in Canada. But we’ve stopped in Denmark en route for two years. Might be moving to the Great White North permanently as early as this summer. [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Just think of the ivy as another habitat, some insects like to munch on it or hibernate in it, and I think I have a bird nesting in mine, but I haven't been able to get close enough to look properly yet.



Oh I do think of it as another habitat, but given free-rein it would be the only habitat in our garden  Hence it needs hacking back every so often!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My husband’s trip, on the other hand, is still up in the air [emoji20]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh I do think of it as another habitat, but given free-rein it would be the only habitat in our garden  Hence it needs hacking back every so often!


I just listened to your video tour instead of just watching it and realised you do.
And I agree with everyone else - you do have a very nice voice, Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's a beautiful sunny day here, even if it is still quite chilly.
Hope everyone is having a good Monday so far.
I'm going to sort out some old school resources that have been languishing in files for while - it's about time they were recycled and I may as well do something useful with my time (although I would much rather be going for a good walk.)
So I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> We decided to look into immigration options when things went south in Turkey. (Husband is Turkish and that’s where we had lived happily for about 10 years.) We got permanent resident status in Canada. But we’ve stopped in Denmark en route for two years. Might be moving to the Great White North permanently as early as this summer. [emoji33]



Oh that’s cool! How did you get permanent resident without coming to Canada? Where do you wanna go in Canada?


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Look up different ways of learning on the internet - there are many - you may a find a learning style that suits you................
> 
> *Visual (spatial):*You prefer using pictures, images, and spatial understanding.
> *Aural (auditory-musical):* You prefer using sound and music.
> *Verbal (linguistic):* You prefer using words, both in speech and writing.
> *Physical (kinesthetic):* You prefer using your body, hands and sense of touch.
> *Logical (mathematical):* You prefer using logic, reasoning and systems.
> *Social (interpersonal):* You prefer to learn in groups or with other people.
> *Solitary (intrapersonal):* You prefer to work alone and use self-study.



Wow thanks that’s very usefull! It’s hard to say which one I am but I know im not mathematical or interpersonnal...Im hesitating with visual, physical and intrapersonal...They all give good learning tips tho!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> My husband’s trip, on the other hand, is still up in the air [emoji20]



Don’t want to worry you Lena, but BA flight lands in Edinburgh instead of Dusseldorf by mistake

If one airline can make a mistake...


----------



## TriciaStringer

Kristoff said:


> Got it now. When someone on TFO talks about Sheldon destroying things, I immediately imagine this:
> 
> View attachment 268135


Funny thing, we have a new hall
Closet because Sheldon did just that while we were gone one day. The


Kristoff said:


> Got it now. When someone on TFO talks about Sheldon destroying things, I immediately imagine this:
> 
> View attachment 268135


Sheldon did something very similar while we were gone. We call it his tribute to Idaho. I stuck my head in that hole and discovered a closet's worth of dead space. So we now have two hall closets. I think the new owners will love it.


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> Funny thing, we have a new hall
> Closet because Sheldon did just that while we were gone one day. The
> 
> Sheldon did something very similar while we were gone. We call it his tribute to Idaho. I stuck my head in that hole and discovered a closet's worth of dead space. So we now have two hall closets. I think the new owners will love it.



I think Sheldon has delusions of being a Sulcata!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:
> 
> Previously in the CDR:
> 
> *Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.
> 
> *Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.
> 
> *Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.
> 
> *Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.
> 
> *Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.
> 
> *CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.
> 
> *Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....
> 
> *Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.
> 
> *Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.
> 
> *Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.
> 
> *Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.
> 
> *Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
> *
> Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.
> 
> *Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.
> 
> *Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.
> 
> *Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.
> 
> *CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.
> 
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.
> 
> Until next time......the saga continues......



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad to see that you werent on the Norwegian cruise liner that had engine issues over the weekend. Now THAT would have been an adventure (or not) !



That was crazy!! The waves were bigger than the ship!! Poor passengers that had to be rescued by the helicopter!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Oh that’s cool! How did you get permanent resident without coming to Canada? Where do you wanna go in Canada?



It’s the express visa system, for highly qualified workers. 

We did have to enter the country to get the paperwork done once the visa was approved, but you need to spend only about two years out of five in the country after that. So this gives you time to sort out a thing or ten. 

The immigration requirements are apparently very different for QC though.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Oh that’s cool! How did you get permanent resident without coming to Canada? Where do you wanna go in Canada?



I’m thinking around Ottawa or Toronto initially. Husband seems to favor Halifax and Prince Edward Island. [emoji848]


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.



Just lovely!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Don’t want to worry you Lena, but BA flight lands in Edinburgh instead of Dusseldorf by mistake
> 
> If one airline can make a mistake...



Ouch!!! That’s a new low [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Really?! Like everyone else, I hate hearing my own voice ... it sounds weird!



Not to us!!!


----------



## Momof4

I bought my first bird feeder yesterday. I’m trying to get video but the birds keep flying away.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> I’m thinking around Ottawa or Toronto initially. Husband seems to favor Halifax and Prince Edward Island. [emoji848]



Have you ever been here? Not interested in Québec? lol


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> It’s the express visa system, for highly qualified workers.
> 
> We did have to enter the country to get the paperwork done once the visa was approved, but you need to spend only about two years out of five in the country after that. So this gives you time to sort out a thing or ten.
> 
> The immigration requirements are apparently very different for QC though.



Sorry I didn’t see this post before...But you still can come in Qc after right?


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Sorry I didn’t see this post before...But you still can come in Qc after right?



Yes, we could. My French would probably need to go beyond “c’est un chapeau” though... [emoji85] [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Yes, we could. My French would probably need to go beyond “c’est un chapeau” though... [emoji85] [emoji23]



lol There are lots of english speaking people in Qc , you can go anywhere and be served in both language. There’s also a lot of french speakers in Ontario! Have you been to the « canal rideau » between Gatineau and Ottawa in the winter? Also what tortoise do you have?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad to see that you werent on the Norwegian cruise liner that had engine issues over the weekend. Now THAT would have been an adventure (or not) !


For those of you (like me) who hadn't seen the story: https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...re-off-norway-coast-prompts/story?id=61894958

The passengers seem surprisingly calm. I would have been beside myself with worry and fright!


----------



## Reptilony

hahaha they’re chilling while all the furnitures slides violently!! I guess they where too relaxed from the cruise they didn’t feel like panicking!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> For those of you (like me) who hadn't seen the story: https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...re-off-norway-coast-prompts/story?id=61894958
> 
> The passengers seem surprisingly calm. I would have been beside myself with worry and fright!


Saw that on Facebook. Was at first watching it without the sound and then was curious if the people were screaming and panicking but nope. They were pretty silent as they are being slid around. I would have been a person they flew out first just to get rid of me.


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.


Loved seeing your garden. It looks like a great place to sit and enjoy the sights and sounds of nature. Your voice was awesome. Almost all Americans love accents though. I accidentally started the pledge to our flag with a Scottish accent one morning and decided to just embrace it. The looks on my second graders’ faces were pretty funny. It was a terrible Scottish accent too.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> If you meant CarolM then I was taking some downtime and conserving my data what with the electricity going off all the time, my wifi was down a lot.


No I meant Carol H. I see you on here a lot and Carol H. I haven't seen her for awhile. She drove a long drive to get another tortoise recently so I'm hoping that's why. Just too busy. Our weather has been pretty bad. Hers was a bit worse because she's farther north in our state of Ohio.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> @Bee62 taught us a fantastic phrase in German last year. Still love it:
> 
> *"Weihnachten im Klee, Ostern im Schnee"*
> 
> View attachment 268130


Does it mean? Snow up to the Schnees?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Oh, yeah. I remember his special "love" for the lawnmower, that pesky destroyer of tort food!


Hahaha hahaha...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Love the picture of the Weed Eater. He did a great job.


Yea that little weed eater is adorable.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> In England and Wales (Scotland is different), we start with primary school in Reception Class the year a child turns 5. Then a further 6 years in Primary School (Two years at Key Stage 1 and 4 years in Key Stage 2)
> 
> Move to Secondary School at age 11. Three years of Key Stage 3 and then 2 years if Key Stage 4. At the end of KS4 (age 16) all students sit GCSE public exams.
> 
> At this age, youngsters can then leave school for employment or an apprenticeship. But if they don’t have passes at GCSE maths and/or English then they must continue to study these subjects as well.
> 
> Or youngsters go into Key Stage 5 for two years where they study A Level subjects (typically 3 or 4) which is the qualification level needed to go to University.
> 
> KS5 usually takes 2 years (occasionally 3), so students are free to move on to university or the world of work aged 18. I am guessing this is equivalent to your cégap?
> 
> In some schools the International Baccalaureate (IB) programme is taught in place of A Level and the Middle Years Baccalaureate (MYB) in place of GCSE.
> 
> Most youngsters start university straight from school and do a 3 year Bachelors degree. On completing that they have 3 levels of nationally recognised qualifications.
> 
> Some take a gap year before their degree. Son did a 4 year degree programme with a placement year working which counted towards his study programme.
> 
> From talking to a British friend of mine now living in Texas, I understand the USA doesn’t have a public exam system like we do. Her children went to a school that did MYB and IB, but that wasn’t the norm. She said that American degrees have a mandatory foundation year probably due to this.



I have to admit im having a really hard time understanding this whole system lol, but yes im guessing ks5 would be the equivalent of cégep.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> lol There are lots of english speaking people in Qc , you can go anywhere and be served in both language. There’s also a lot of french speakers in Ontario! Have you been to the « canal rideau » between Gatineau and Ottawa in the winter? Also what tortoise do you have?



We stayed in Gatineau this summer, and walked across the bridge to Ottawa regularly. [emoji23] I think in terms of job opportunities, one should speak some French in Ontario, at least near the border with Quebec. It’s a very bilingual place. Loved it more than Toronto, I have to say, even if the local species of flora (poison ivy) and fauna (mosquitoes, horse flies) seemed pretty determined to make my life miserable. [emoji85] I’ve learned a lot this summer. 

I had two gorgeous Greeks in Turkey, Kristoff and Elsa (kept separately most of the time). Unfortunately, they had to stay there, for more than one reason, but the main of which was the impossibility to take tortoises out of the country. It’s for the protection of native species (Greeks and Hermanns); otherwise poaching was rampant. 

Do you have a separate thread about your tort? Is it a sully?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Don’t want to worry you Lena, but BA flight lands in Edinburgh instead of Dusseldorf by mistake
> 
> If one airline can make a mistake...


Somebody should have pointed the plane in the right direction for the pilot!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> For those of you (like me) who hadn't seen the story: https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...re-off-norway-coast-prompts/story?id=61894958
> 
> The passengers seem surprisingly calm. I would have been beside myself with worry and fright!



They’re Nordic, lol. During our cruise, one of the passengers fell ill and was taken to a nearby hospital, wherever that may be, by a helicopter. Happens every day. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> Loved seeing your garden. It looks like a great place to sit and enjoy the sights and sounds of nature. Your voice was awesome. Almost all Americans love accents though. I accidentally started the pledge to our flag with a Scottish accent one morning and decided to just embrace it. The looks on my second graders’ faces were pretty funny. It was a terrible Scottish accent too.



Are you a teacher? Scottish accent, lol!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Kristoff said:


> Are you a teacher? Scottish accent, lol!


I taught second grade for fourteen years and then quit to take care of my mother in law. She has since passed but I have so enjoyed being home with my toddler so much, I didn’t go back. My husband likes me home so I’m hoping to keep being a SAHM.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> They’re Nordic, lol. During our cruise, one of the passengers fell ill and was taken to a nearby hospital, wherever that may be, by a helicopter. Happens every day. [emoji33][emoji33]


My seadog nephew says the Norwegians are pretty good at dealing with and avoiding emergencies.
It is amazing that they airlifted more than 1300 passengers by helicopter!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You can get really nice almost all-in-one tank set ups from Walmart. Id say go with 10 gallon. It’s a nice small size, provides lots of swim space AND you can add some snails even a few other fish if you’d like. The only thing i needed to add to my setup was a heater (and gravel). Theres plenty of room for fishy to love being a fish!


I'll look. There's a pet supply across the street from Wal-Mart also. I'm looking at possibilities. I would totally enjoy watching the beauty of it. I have to make sure I can do that with measurements and location of the aquarium or I won't do it.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> I have to admit im having a really hard time understanding this whole system lol, but yes im guessing ks5 would be the equivalent of cégep.


Yes I think you're right.
Our children can either stay in school after 16 - if the school has what we call a 6th form - or they go to a further education college to get the qualifications they need for university or to follow vocational courses.
The FE colleges also take mature students and offer full and part time academic and vocational courses.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My seadog nephew says the Norwegians are pretty good at dealing with and avoiding emergencies.
> It is amazing that they airlifted more than 1300 passengers by helicopter!


Yes I saw that on the news. Amazing. And then towed the ship to shore.


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> Funny thing, we have a new hall
> Closet because Sheldon did just that while we were gone one day. The
> 
> Sheldon did something very similar while we were gone. We call it his tribute to Idaho. I stuck my head in that hole and discovered a closet's worth of dead space. So we now have two hall closets. I think the new owners will love it.


Clever dog!!


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> We stayed in Gatineau this summer, and walked across the bridge to Ottawa regularly. [emoji23] I think in terms of job opportunities, one should speak some French in Ontario, at least near the border with Quebec. It’s a very bilingual place. Loved it more than Toronto, I have to say, even if the local species of flora (poison ivy) and fauna (mosquitoes, horse flies) seemed pretty determined to make my life miserable. [emoji85] I’ve learned a lot this summer.
> 
> I had two gorgeous Greeks in Turkey, Kristoff and Elsa (kept separately most of the time). Unfortunately, they had to stay there, for more than one reason, but the main of which was the impossibility to take tortoises out of the country. It’s for the protection of native species (Greeks and Hermanns); otherwise poaching was rampant.
> 
> Do you have a separate thread about your tort? Is it a sully?



So that means you couldn’t try the largest skating rink in the world! Yes I understand with your Greeks, im sure I could not leave with a wood turtle either. In terms of job opportunities Im pretty sure « L’Île-Du-Prince-Édouard » is not the best unless you’re a big fan of potatos. The mosquitos where that bad eh? Maybe im just used to it haha. Yes for some reason a year ago I tought it was a good idea to ride to Ontarion to buy a sulcata from a terrible breeder. Tought I had done enough research on the subject but now I think tortoises require even more research before getting one, and im not the kind of person to buy animals without doing my research but this time I really failed, heck im still learning stuff a year later! I then tought about trading/selling for a smaller specie but in Can no one knows how to take care of these things and doing so it would be like killing my tort so I just decided I would do my best and keep her. Yes I have a page for her called Sully Gaïa, it’s the name of the restaurant my wife and I went eating for our wedding. Also a fun fact, we got her the day after our wedding so it makes it easier to remember when this is(especially for me) and she hatched exactly on my birthday!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Really?! Like everyone else, I hate hearing my own voice ... it sounds weird!


I loved your video. I agree with everyone else about your voice being lovely. I always sound like a hillbilly.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> This place has a way of working its way deep into your brain...


Oh my gosh...oh well.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of these “horse flies” can be very nasty and can bite you right through denim or flannel. Allegedly the product “Skin So Soft” helps repel as does a very liberal coating of products with deet. SSS is a bit gentler...


I like Yves Rocher. After Sun lotion works on the itch. It's herbs. They also have one with citronella but it's called citron. I didn't really get bit a lot in the everglades but if I did I could get rid of the itching.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s my softly spoken, don’t-want-the-neighbours-to-think-I-am-any-more-loony-than-they-already-do voice  [emoji23]
> 
> We do have 5 gardens bordering ours at the back... there’s plenty of opportunity for being overheard!


No wonder I could barely hear it. At least you're not talking to yourself...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> hahaha they’re chilling while all the furnitures slides violently!! I guess they where too relaxed from the cruise they didn’t feel like panicking!


From what I heard, most of them were elderly. By then you don't have the energy or mindset to get all freaked out over a bit of wind.


----------



## Momof4

Okay, I kinda went on s fish buying spree today. 
I noticed that one of my goldfish was being pestered by the other so I bought a baby Koi. 
So far it seems to be working. He kinda breaks up the chasing. 
Then, my son wanted another fish as a tank mate for his Betta. He picked 3 tetra. I’ll be watching them carefully since their in the kitchen. I also put back in our Spongebob pineapple hide. 
I’ll report back how it’s going. I have a spare tank if needed. 

I’ll try to get s video of the new Koi this evening when the sun isn’t shining.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> That is so confusing. I like it that we just use the metric system. Although TFO is forcing me to get used to the Fahrenheit system as well. After 10 years or so, it should come naturally to me.



I sort of have key equivalents built into my head..I might not know exactly the temp “over there”, but good enough
Every 1 degree of C = 1.8 degrees F.

For example for 5C, the formula to get F is: (5*°C* × 1.8) + 32 = 41*°F

Key Equivalents to Remember*
0 C = 32 F
10 C = 50 F
15 C = 60 F
20 C = 68 F
30 C = 85 F
40 C = 105 F


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I sort of have key equivalents built into my head..I might not know exactly the temp “over there”, but good enough
> Every 1 degree of C = 1.8 degrees F.
> 
> For example for 5C, the formula to get F is: (5*°C* × 1.8) + 32 = 41*°F
> 
> Key Equivalents to Remember*
> 0 C = 32 F
> 10 C = 50 F
> 15 C = 60 F
> 20 C = 68 F
> 30 C = 85 F
> 40 C = 105 F


Screen shot or I'll forget again.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> So that means you couldn’t try the largest skating rink in the world! Yes I understand with your Greeks, im sure I could not leave with a wood turtle either. In terms of job opportunities Im pretty sure « L’Île-Du-Prince-Édouard » is not the best unless you’re a big fan of potatos. The mosquitos where that bad eh? Maybe im just used to it haha. Yes for some reason a year ago I tought it was a good idea to ride to Ontarion to buy a sulcata from a terrible breeder. Tought I had done enough research on the subject but now I think tortoises require even more research before getting one, and im not the kind of person to buy animals without doing my research but this time I really failed, heck im still learning stuff a year later! I then tought about trading/selling for a smaller specie but in Can no one knows how to take care of these things and doing so it would be like killing my tort so I just decided I would do my best and keep her. Yes I have a page for her called Sully Gaïa, it’s the name of the restaurant my wife and I went eating for our wedding. Also a fun fact, we got her the day after our wedding so it makes it easier to remember when this is(especially for me) and she hatched exactly on my birthday!


What a great idea having Sully Gaia remind you not to forget your wedding anniversary!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> lol There are lots of english speaking people in Qc , you can go anywhere and be served in both language. There’s also a lot of french speakers in Ontario! Have you been to the « canal rideau » between Gatineau and Ottawa in the winter? Also what tortoise do you have?



Hey...ive been up that way to the Rideau Canal....our family has a cabin up there in NY on the US/Canada border. Lots of places to visit by boat.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> No I meant Carol H. I see you on here a lot and Carol H. I haven't seen her for awhile. She drove a long drive to get another tortoise recently so I'm hoping that's why. Just too busy. Our weather has been pretty bad. Hers was a bit worse because she's farther north in our state of Ohio.


Do you mean Cheryl Hills?
She went a heck of a long way to rehome a sully called Little Bit recently, I can't think of anyone else who's done a big trip.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s somewhere for toads to live. They’re in ponds breeding right now, but after that they disperse and like damp cool places to hide. They’re really good at eating slugs, so they’re definitely to be encouraged in the garden.
> 
> Mine is a concrete one like this which is placed under our red hot poker plants (kniphofia) in a cool and shady area that doesn’t get much sun.
> View attachment 268048
> 
> 
> This was last summer’s resident
> View attachment 268049


How cute. I only get one every year. I always manage to find the little one every year. Maybe I should do a toad home early and let the baby stay in my front yard flower bed. I just don't feel like they're safe there because people let their cats roam. I always move them to my tortoise enclosure and of course baby got out as usual. Last years little toad stayed on the deck though. Even posed for pictures.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey and I looked at a few houses today.

I could really see myself relaxing poolside after a long hard day of kayaking.

Some nice gardening opportunities as well.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Pollywogs? I have never heard that before... [emoji16]
> We have lots of toads and tree frogs here to. I don’t ever go out early or later and not see them in the warmer months..I never thought of a toad house either but I think I may have to put a couple out now..


Us hillbillies call them tadpoles.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey and I looked at a few houses today.
> 
> I could really see myself relaxing poolside after a long hard day of kayaking.
> 
> Some nice gardening opportunities as well.
> 
> View attachment 268172



I can’t open pic[emoji51] I did web view and it took me some where else. It’s been frustrating lately. 

Glad you saw a few homes.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> These are European hedgehogs. They don’t make good pets.
> 
> The ones sold as pets are African pygmy hedgehogs. They have a shorter nose and are paler under the prickles than our wild ones.
> 
> They’re hedgerow creatures feeding on slugs, snails and invertebrates. They’re considered a gardeners friend and are much loved in the UK. Definitely not pests.
> 
> Unfortunately they are going into decline thanks to habitat loss. People are being encouraged to make sure there are holes in their fences to ensure the hedgehogs can move from garden to garden, to avoid pesticides and slug pellets and to make their gardens wildlife friendly to encourage them.
> 
> Our garden was always pretty wildlife friendly as we had a free range tort to deal with. I have been planting more specifically for wildlife recently and doing what I can to encourage things.


Nice.


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I can’t open pic[emoji51] I did web view and it took me some where else. It’s been frustrating lately.
> 
> Glad you saw a few homes.



It worked! Nice pool!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> No this is a different nephew.
> I'm sure he would help if he could but he now lives in Las Vegas and when he's not home he's 2nd Engineer on the ship of a Norwegian company laying cables or pipes near Egypt. So I don't get to see him much.
> At the moment he has to fly home via the UK because the company won't pay for his flights to the US, so I do get to see now and again.


I remember him now. His wife is the events planner. I'm glad they found each other.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey and I looked at a few houses today.
> 
> I could really see myself relaxing poolside after a long hard day of kayaking.
> 
> Some nice gardening opportunities as well.
> 
> View attachment 268172


Very nice plunge pool, you'll need that for those humid Florida days and nights.
Just the right size for soaking Mr Sully too!


----------



## Lyn W

Nos Da CDRers, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thats so funny!!


I agree...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I bought some bird seeds yesterday.


Are you seriously going to plant them in your back yard? You'll have birdies growing everywhere!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> He might have got used to a slide... Build a swing too, and an obstacle course? A tort playground?


I was thinking the same thing. A slippery slide for a tort. If I was a tortoise, I would love a little bit of extra help.(from point A to point B). I wouldn't want to go belly up though.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting. The good thing, i didnt get bitten by either on the entire trip (so far). Havent seen one mosquitoe! But plenty of gators with smiles on their happy faces.


Really I didn't get bothered too much by mosquitoes either...even in the summer in the everglades. I think alligators got lied about because of their cousin.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> You can call him, "O, Bama!"


Awww, why did you put that in my head?? It's Rocket for sure now!


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Sorry they actually only exist in Québec, im not sure how to represent it...everywhere else it’s not the same...so « maternelle » is the first year, then there is 6 years of « primaire », then 5 year of « secondaire », I think in US and rest of Can that is high school but for them it last longer maybe 6 or 7 years, but then for us there’s « cégep » which can last 2-3-4 years depending on the program and then a « Baccalauréat »(2-3years), then « maîtrise », then « doctorat » but im pretty sure these are the same everywhere.


They aren't the same at all. Or at least they don't call them the same name. I just think that a person should learn everything they can while they can.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W You said wanted to see the garden, so I did a video this morning.


What an absolutely beautiful garden! It must be a lot of hard work to keep up, but it's lovely.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> have you guys been watching Star trek with me by any chance?[/QUOTE





JoesMum said:


> Google is a very handy tool.
> 
> Type in
> 
> convert 62F to C
> 
> And it does it for you
> 
> We used Farenheit for many years and switched when I was a small child. Similarly we moved from metric to imperial measurements for length at school. When I did practice papers for my school exams some of them were imperial and some were metric [emoji23]
> 
> Our roads are measured in miles.
> 
> Our ovens measure in Celsius. We use Celsius officially and in weather forecasts but like to switch to Farenheit when it’s warm because it sounds better.
> 
> Food and groceries are sold by metric weight and volume. But milk is sold in pints with the official label giving the measurement in litres. Draught beer is sold in pints.
> 
> Petrol is sold by the litre, but nobody understands fuel economy until it’s converted into miles per gallon.
> 
> We tell each other how much we weigh in stones and pounds and our height in feet and inches - although medical staff always record it in metric.
> 
> It’s a right mess over here [emoji23]
> 
> Daughter says it was a mess in Canada too, just a different mess. Canada is also officially metric, but switch to imperial differently to the UK. For example Canadians use Farenheit on their ovens and Celsius for the weather.


I love you to pieces. Thank you so much for explaining that all to me. I'll have to do a screenshot or I won't be able to find it tomorrow.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of these “horse flies” can be very nasty and can bite you right through denim or flannel. Allegedly the product “Skin So Soft” helps repel as does a very liberal coating of products with deet. SSS is a bit gentler...


We have some kind of fly in parts of SoCal that actually leave a hole in your skin, and it bleeds. They actually chase you...horrible huge things!


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Google is a very handy tool.
> 
> Type in
> 
> convert 62F to C
> 
> And it does it for you
> 
> We used Farenheit for many years and switched when I was a small child. Similarly we moved from metric to imperial measurements for length at school. When I did practice papers for my school exams some of them were imperial and some were metric [emoji23]
> 
> Our roads are measured in miles.
> 
> Our ovens measure in Celsius. We use Celsius officially and in weather forecasts but like to switch to Farenheit when it’s warm because it sounds better.
> 
> Food and groceries are sold by metric weight and volume. But milk is sold in pints with the official label giving the measurement in litres. Draught beer is sold in pints.
> 
> Petrol is sold by the litre, but nobody understands fuel economy until it’s converted into miles per gallon.
> 
> We tell each other how much we weigh in stones and pounds and our height in feet and inches - although medical staff always record it in metric.
> 
> It’s a right mess over here [emoji23]
> 
> Daughter says it was a mess in Canada too, just a different mess. Canada is also officially metric, but switch to imperial differently to the UK. For example Canadians use Farenheit on their ovens and Celsius for the weather.


What a nightmare! It's a wonder anything gets measured properly!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> I sort of have key equivalents built into my head..I might not know exactly the temp “over there”, but good enough
> Every 1 degree of C = 1.8 degrees F.
> 
> For example for 5C, the formula to get F is: (5*°C* × 1.8) + 32 = 41*°F
> 
> Key Equivalents to Remember*
> 0 C = 32 F
> 10 C = 50 F
> 15 C = 60 F
> 20 C = 68 F
> 30 C = 85 F
> 40 C = 105 F


But you didn't go high enough to cover summer where I live! How about 50degC? [emoji35]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've only ever known 'gymnasium' as a place for physical exercise!
> I've learnt something new here again!


 gymnasium is a good word for high school.


TriciaStringer said:


> Funny thing, we have a new hall
> Closet because Sheldon did just that while we were gone one day. The
> 
> Sheldon did something very similar while we were gone. We call it his tribute to Idaho. I stuck my head in that hole and discovered a closet's worth of dead space. So we now have two hall closets. I think the new owners will love it.


I love the pictures. They tell it all. If someone asks about a house roaming tortoise. Post why you don't anymore...


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Google is a very handy tool.
> 
> Type in
> 
> convert 62F to C
> 
> And it does it for you
> 
> We used Farenheit for many years and switched when I was a small child. Similarly we moved from metric to imperial measurements for length at school. When I did practice papers for my school exams some of them were imperial and some were metric [emoji23]
> 
> Our roads are measured in miles.
> 
> Our ovens measure in Celsius. We use Celsius officially and in weather forecasts but like to switch to Farenheit when it’s warm because it sounds better.
> 
> Food and groceries are sold by metric weight and volume. But milk is sold in pints with the official label giving the measurement in litres. Draught beer is sold in pints.
> 
> Petrol is sold by the litre, but nobody understands fuel economy until it’s converted into miles per gallon.
> 
> We tell each other how much we weigh in stones and pounds and our height in feet and inches - although medical staff always record it in metric.
> 
> It’s a right mess over here [emoji23]
> 
> Daughter says it was a mess in Canada too, just a different mess. Canada is also officially metric, but switch to imperial differently to the UK. For example Canadians use Farenheit on their ovens and Celsius for the weather.



hehe...that’s true! what a mess...In school we are taught metric then construction workers only use inches and feets...


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> We have some kind of fly in parts of SoCal that actually leave a hole in your skin, and it bleeds. They actually chase you...horrible huge things!


Horsefly? Terrible creatures. Makes the horse run wildly trying to keep away from it and when it bites it takes out a chunk of flesh.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Horsefly? Terrible creatures. Makes the horse run wildly trying to keep away from it and when it bites it takes out a chunk of flesh.


That's the one! A chunk of flesh, yes!


----------



## Momof4

My cat is going crazy trying to get the mosquito on the ceiling!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I sort of have key equivalents built into my head..I might not know exactly the temp “over there”, but good enough
> Every 1 degree of C = 1.8 degrees F.
> 
> For example for 5C, the formula to get F is: (5*°C* × 1.8) + 32 = 41*°F
> 
> Key Equivalents to Remember*
> 0 C = 32 F
> 10 C = 50 F
> 15 C = 60 F
> 20 C = 68 F
> 30 C = 85 F
> 40 C = 105 F



Now the key equivalent I have built into my head is

32F = 0C (just knew that one)

And an equation which doesn’t get used thanks to Google
F = C x 9/5 +32

I have since learned 
35-37C = 95-100F 
27C = 80F
as I may have posted basking and ambient temps rather a lot!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey and I looked at a few houses today.
> 
> I could really see myself relaxing poolside after a long hard day of kayaking.
> 
> Some nice gardening opportunities as well.
> 
> View attachment 268172



Very nice pool... complete with cage to keep the wildlife out of it


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> We have some kind of fly in parts of SoCal that actually leave a hole in your skin, and it bleeds. They actually chase you...horrible huge things!



Horse flies! Mean, nasty beasties! We get them in Europe too, but they’re less common in the UK. 

They seem to like wet skin. As a kayaker, I got bitten most frequently by rivers on a warm
day when I wasn’t wearing long sleeves and my arms were wet.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> What a nightmare! It's a wonder anything gets measured properly!



Not a nightmare when it’s normal [emoji23] Everything where it matters - science, business, etc - is done in metric. It’s taking a few decades to convert the population that’s all


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> My cat is going crazy trying to get the mosquito on the ceiling!
> View attachment 268191



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all!

I hope Lena’s husband finally made it on his trip. 

JoesDad got a taxi to work this morning in Delhi... Does the driver get many requests for number 8? !


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> I taught second grade for fourteen years and then quit to take care of my mother in law. She has since passed but I have so enjoyed being home with my toddler so much, I didn’t go back. My husband likes me home so I’m hoping to keep being a SAHM.


Daughter is probably going to second grade next year, if we make the big move and relocate to Canada. She's in Year 2 now of the British system, but they start school earlier (age 5) and I wouldn't want her to be the youngest in her class in the new school if she goes straight to Grade 3. (She's actually the youngest in her class as it is.) 

How old is your toddler?


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> So that means you couldn’t try the largest skating rink in the world! Yes I understand with your Greeks, im sure I could not leave with a wood turtle either. In terms of job opportunities Im pretty sure « L’Île-Du-Prince-Édouard » is not the best unless you’re a big fan of potatos. The mosquitos where that bad eh? Maybe im just used to it haha. Yes for some reason a year ago I tought it was a good idea to ride to Ontarion to buy a sulcata from a terrible breeder. Tought I had done enough research on the subject but now I think tortoises require even more research before getting one, and im not the kind of person to buy animals without doing my research but this time I really failed, heck im still learning stuff a year later! I then tought about trading/selling for a smaller specie but in Can no one knows how to take care of these things and doing so it would be like killing my tort so I just decided I would do my best and keep her. Yes I have a page for her called Sully Gaïa, it’s the name of the restaurant my wife and I went eating for our wedding. Also a fun fact, we got her the day after our wedding so it makes it easier to remember when this is(especially for me) and she hatched exactly on my birthday!



No, I didn't have a chance to break my leg on the canal.  I speak French better than I ice-skate, so one more skill to learn on the way to becoming Canadian.   

I'll look for Gaïa on the other thread. You've worked out those dates perfectly!  

Learning never stops. Thanks to TFO and members with years of experience, we are just starting to understand tort husbandry better. I might rely on your experience if, or when, the conditions are right for me to have another shelled family member.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Oh my gosh...oh well.


Too late, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I like Yves Rocher. After Sun lotion works on the itch. It's herbs. They also have one with citronella but it's called citron. I didn't really get bit a lot in the everglades but if I did I could get rid of the itching.


I like Yves Rocher. They send gifts with every purchase.  But I never bought it in Turkey -- it's a luxury-priced brand because of the VAT. Or in Denmark, for the same reason!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> No wonder I could barely hear it. At least you're not talking to yourself...


No, just this once she wasn't


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey and I looked at a few houses today.
> 
> I could really see myself relaxing poolside after a long hard day of kayaking.
> 
> Some nice gardening opportunities as well.
> 
> View attachment 268172


Yeah, after a hard day like that...!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Us hillbillies call them tadpoles.


Us too! Whoever we are...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I can’t open pic[emoji51] I did web view and it took me some where else. It’s been frustrating lately.
> 
> Glad you saw a few homes.


I have to use the computer to be able to see the pictures


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Are you seriously going to plant them in your back yard? You'll have birdies growing everywhere!


I don't have a backyard    I'll just have to scatter them in the park and see what happens...


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A slippery slide for a tort. If I was a tortoise, I would love a little bit of extra help.(from point A to point B). I wouldn't want to go belly up though.


@Maro2Bear might need a slide to get Sully into that swimming pool. Then, use the Norwegian expertise to airlift him back when the soak is finished?


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Awww, why did you put that in my head?? It's Rocket for sure now!


Oh, bummer! So sorry! Never mind me...


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> We have some kind of fly in parts of SoCal that actually leave a hole in your skin, and it bleeds. They actually chase you...horrible huge things!


OK, scratching SoCal off my list of possible relocation destinations. Snakes, horseflies, mosquitoes... Most of US and Canada... Nunavut is still the frontrunner!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> My cat is going crazy trying to get the mosquito on the ceiling!
> View attachment 268191


Clever cat! Go get 'em!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> I hope Lena’s husband finally made it on his trip.
> 
> JoesDad got a taxi to work this morning in Delhi... Does the driver get many requests for number 8? !
> View attachment 268194


LOL. I used to drive in Turkey and may have wished more than once for number 8. Very handy in bad traffic.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I'm on standby for some urgent freelance work that may or may not come today. Might still venture out to visit my favorite charity shops. 

Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I like Yves Rocher. They send gifts with every purchase.  But I never bought it in Turkey -- it's a luxury-priced brand because of the VAT. Or in Denmark, for the same reason!



Here, Boots (a pharmacy chain) sells its own brand sun lotion and after-sun with insect repellent in it. It is very effective. It’s my saviour when travelling!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> Oh, bummer! So sorry! Never mind me...


You had no way of knowing how we feel about
him, but it is the potential tidal wave of destruction at a family and friend get-together.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I have to use the computer to be able to see the pictures



Web view is working for me in the app


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I'm on standby for some urgent freelance work that may or may not come today. Might still venture out to visit my favorite charity shops.
> 
> Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday!



Sounds exciting


----------



## JoesMum

I thought I’d post a few flashback postcards. 

One year ago today, JoesDad and I were in Wiltshire. This area is probably most famous for Stonehenge the ancient stone circle. 

We visited its cousin at Avebury. The stones aren’t as big, but it is huge and covers a very large area. This is just a bit of it



We stayed at a very old pub in a village called Norton St Philip









And three years ago today, Daughter was establishing a relationship with this guy... XV is a male prairie dog in Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan with a peanut butter addiction so bad that he was trapped several times a day.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> No, I didn't have a chance to break my leg on the canal.  I speak French better than I ice-skate, so one more skill to learn on the way to becoming Canadian.
> 
> I'll look for Gaïa on the other thread. You've worked out those dates perfectly!
> 
> Learning never stops. Thanks to TFO and members with years of experience, we are just starting to understand tort husbandry better. I might rely on your experience if, or when, the conditions are right for me to have another shelled family member.


Oh yeah! I think something like a russian would do well indoor with a pen outside in the summer. I think a read wellington had a sulcata in chicago? Is that right?


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> So that means you couldn’t try the largest skating rink in the world! Yes I understand with your Greeks, im sure I could not leave with a wood turtle either. In terms of job opportunities Im pretty sure « L’Île-Du-Prince-Édouard » is not the best unless you’re a big fan of potatos. The mosquitos where that bad eh? Maybe im just used to it haha. Yes for some reason a year ago I tought it was a good idea to ride to Ontarion to buy a sulcata from a terrible breeder. Tought I had done enough research on the subject but now I think tortoises require even more research before getting one, and im not the kind of person to buy animals without doing my research but this time I really failed, heck im still learning stuff a year later! I then tought about trading/selling for a smaller specie but in Can no one knows how to take care of these things and doing so it would be like killing my tort so I just decided I would do my best and keep her. Yes I have a page for her called Sully Gaïa, it’s the name of the restaurant my wife and I went eating for our wedding. Also a fun fact, we got her the day after our wedding so it makes it easier to remember when this is(especially for me) and she hatched exactly on my birthday!



Those are signs you can’t ignore!!! Gaïa is meant to be with y’all and she will do just fine!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I loved your video. I agree with everyone else about your voice being lovely. I always sound like a hillbilly.



Me too!!! Lol... even as a child, people always joked about a certain Twang that was a little stronger than most. I’d like to say I’ve refined it over the years but it still comes out strong if I’m emotional or passionate about what we I’m speaking about [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey and I looked at a few houses today.
> 
> I could really see myself relaxing poolside after a long hard day of kayaking.
> 
> Some nice gardening opportunities as well.
> 
> View attachment 268172



Very nice!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A slippery slide for a tort. If I was a tortoise, I would love a little bit of extra help.(from point A to point B). I wouldn't want to go belly up though.



Lol... I think I’m still going to have to put some “speed bumps” on the ramp... he still hasn’t went up and in on his own yet. It will be a big weight off my mind if he ever figures that part out!!!


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> Those are signs you can’t ignore!!! Gaïa is meant to be with y’all and she will do just fine!



Thanks! Yeah the birthday thing is weird...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> I hope Lena’s husband finally made it on his trip.
> 
> JoesDad got a taxi to work this morning in Delhi... Does the driver get many requests for number 8? !
> View attachment 268194


I would question the competence of the chauffeur - or the door locks - if I was likely to need a hammer to get out of the car !
I also love the way the chauffeur comes 3rd on the list, below the water and newspaper!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Tuesday to you all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning Everyone

Sun is rising in the East!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> My cat is going crazy trying to get the mosquito on the ceiling!
> View attachment 268191



And he’s so handsome while doing it)


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I'm on standby for some urgent freelance work that may or may not come today. Might still venture out to visit my favorite charity shops.
> 
> Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday!



Same to ya! I’m sure your work will come right when your ready to do something else [emoji6]. Charity shops sound fun though!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Oh yeah! I think something like a russian would do well indoor with a pen outside in the summer. I think a read wellington had a sulcata in chicago? Is that right?



. I think it is... I know I have also seen other member with outdoor sullies in cold climates. It appears that they have an outdoor yard with a heated building accessible at all times. There is one particular picture I remover seeing with a giant Sully playing in the snow.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We all miss Sabine. Especially her singing and warm heart.


I am embarrassed !


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All. It’s a little chilly here this morning compared to our last few days but looks like it’s gonna be a gorgeous day. Think my son is getting the crud so I will be working from home today:-(


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Of course we miss you! This little community in the CDR is close-knit and when one of us is away we always notice the difference  [emoji177] x


Okay, I`ll try to spend more time in this cold dark place.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Meee too mee tooo!! Please pop in and chat with us!!
> 
> @Bee62


I am here. I promise to spend more time in the CDR. I don`t want to disappoint my friends here.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Same to ya! I’m sure your work will come right when your ready to do something else [emoji6]. Charity shops sound fun though!



I was expecting that too but it didn’t come. I’m sure it will just as I’m about to crawl in bed with a book. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. It’s a little chilly here this morning compared to our last few days but looks like it’s gonna be a gorgeous day. Think my son is getting the crud so I will be working from home today:-(



Oh, I hope it’s a false alarm and he’ll be just fine after a little rest. But I’m sure he’s gonna love being home and having you around.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am here. I promise to spend more time in the CDR. I don`t want to disappoint my friends here.



Hi, Bee! Is it spring yet? [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Here’s what I found in the charity shops: 




Some eggs for Easter.... which are actually — candles. And a photo frame that fits daughter’s portrait, to take to my mom when we go visit her in mid-April.




All cost under 4 USD, or less than 3 GBP.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Sun is rising in the East!
> 
> View attachment 268201



Oh wow!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I am embarrassed !



Not as embarrassed as I am over the comments concerning my speaking voice!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Here’s what I found in the charity shops:
> 
> View attachment 268202
> 
> 
> Some eggs for Easter.... which are actually — candles. And a photo frame that fits daughter’s portrait, to take to my mom when we go visit her in mid-April.
> 
> View attachment 268203
> 
> 
> All cost under 4 USD, or less than 3 GBP.



Good buys


----------



## TriciaStringer

Kristoff said:


> Daughter is probably going to second grade next year, if we make the big move and relocate to Canada. She's in Year 2 now of the British system, but they start school earlier (age 5) and I wouldn't want her to be the youngest in her class in the new school if she goes straight to Grade 3. (She's actually the youngest in her class as it is.)
> 
> How old is your toddler?


She is no longer a toddler. She’s four now. She starts school in August. I am going to miss her morning snuggles. 
I keep a three year old boy to bring in some income and he is getting a baby brother in July so I will have both of them starting mid August. I’d love to not have to keep them but with the cost of actual daycare costing $1300 a month for the two of them, his mom begged me. I’m much cheaper but I did raise my rates a good bit and it’s only Mon-Wed. The grandparents keep them two days a week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> My cat is going crazy trying to get the mosquito on the ceiling!
> View attachment 268191


This is so cute!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> gymnasium is a good word for high school.
> 
> I love the pictures. They tell it all. If someone asks about a house roaming tortoise. Post why you don't anymore...


He was a house roaming Great Dane. When we had a house roaming tortoise, he just made poop messes.


----------



## JoesMum

Mrs B is hard at work on Day 8 of her building programme (excuse the radio in the background)






Another Bluet!t paid a most unwelcome visit earlier and she fought it out. Her other half has been in to inspect too. He doesn’t help with the bulld, but she doesn’t attack him!

I can’t tell Mr & Mrs B apart yet... it’s just that only the female builds the nest.. Last year I was able to work it out. I hope I can this year.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Now the key equivalent I have built into my head is
> 
> 32F = 0C (just knew that one)
> 
> And an equation which doesn’t get used thanks to Google
> F = C x 9/5 +32
> 
> I have since learned
> 35-37C = 95-100F
> 27C = 80F
> as I may have posted basking and ambient temps rather a lot!


I have said, over and over here on the Forum, I'm too old and set in my ways to learn different ways of weights and measures, but I may have to change my way of thinking. Your post makes it look easy.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Horse flies! Mean, nasty beasties! We get them in Europe too, but they’re less common in the UK.
> 
> They seem to like wet skin. As a kayaker, I got bitten most frequently by rivers on a warm
> day when I wasn’t wearing long sleeves and my arms were wet.


Rivers bite???


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I am embarrassed !


No need for that. We love you!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Here’s what I found in the charity shops:
> 
> View attachment 268202
> 
> 
> Some eggs for Easter.... which are actually — candles. And a photo frame that fits daughter’s portrait, to take to my mom when we go visit her in mid-April.
> 
> View attachment 268203
> 
> 
> All cost under 4 USD, or less than 3 GBP.



My kind of shopping!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Mrs B is hard at work on Day 8 of her building programme (excuse the radio in the background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Bluet!t paid a most unwelcome visit earlier and she fought it out. Her other half has been in to inspect too. He doesn’t help with the bulld, but she doesn’t attack him!
> 
> I can’t tell Mr & Mrs B apart yet... it’s just that only the female builds the nest.. Last year I was able to work it out. I hope I can this year.



She’s gonna need a drink after all that hard work!![emoji485]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Rivers bite???



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Why may I ask don't you want to go in for hospital care if I may ask? Would it not be better and help you get better quicker?


I have been in and out of hospitals since 2015. Right after the accident in 2015 I was in hospitals, rehabs and assisted living for almost 3years . Since I have been home. I have been back in hospitals 3 or 4 times. When I posted that my attitude was lousy. I seem to be getting better. I feel good this morning so I hope it lasts all day.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Here’s what I found in the charity shops:
> 
> View attachment 268202
> 
> 
> Some eggs for Easter.... which are actually — candles. And a photo frame that fits daughter’s portrait, to take to my mom when we go visit her in mid-April.
> 
> View attachment 268203
> 
> 
> All cost under 4 USD, or less than 3 GBP.



Your mom is going to love the gifts!


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been in and out of hospitals since 2015. Right after the accident in 2015 I was in hospitals, rehabs and assisted living for almost 3years . Since I have been home. I have been back in hospitals 3 or 4 times. When I posted that my attitude was lousy. I seem to be getting better. I feel good this morning so I hope it lasts all day.



Stick around here and we’ll make sure you have a good day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been in and out of hospitals since 2015. Right after the accident in 2015 I was in hospitals, rehabs and assisted living for almost 3years . Since I have been home. I have been back in hospitals 3 or 4 times. When I posted that my attitude was lousy. I seem to be getting better. I feel good this morning so I hope it lasts all day.


I don't blame you. Hospitals are boring and they stink. I don't know what they use in the laundry, but the sheets smell awful and it's offensive to me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I don't blame you. Hospitals are boring and they stink. I don't know what they use in the laundry, but the sheets smell awful and it's offensive to me.


Plus you never get sleep. They are always waking you to check something.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Has anyone had problems with uploading pictures. It has been about 2 weeks for me now. I select the pic, click on upload and then nothing happens.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Plus you never get sleep. They are always waking you to check something.


Or clunking around, slamming doors, making noise.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Has anyone had problems with uploading pictures. It has been about 2 weeks for me now. I select the pic, click on upload and then nothing happens.



Yes. It’s a problem with the app. If you’re using iOS, select the post and choose More > web view. There’s something similar in Android.

Josh doesn’t write the app. He uses a third party app called Tapatalk that takes data from the website. It clearly isn’t working properly right now. 

I have pictures in my other Tapatalk based apps, so I am wondering if it’s something to do with the site being rehosted recently. It’s perhaps changed a setting for Tapatalk.

However, I am staying out of that one. Josh gets very antsy about the app and would much rather dump it completely.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Has anyone had problems with uploading pictures. It has been about 2 weeks for me now. I select the pic, click on upload and then nothing happens.


It must be a device/app thing, because from my computer it works fine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings

Just back from a long beach walk..Found this little combo of jellyfish and crabs...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> OK, scratching SoCal off my list of possible relocation destinations. Snakes, horseflies, mosquitoes... Most of US and Canada... Nunavut is still the frontrunner!


You forgot scorpions and tarantulas..[emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Just back from a long beach walk..Found this little combo of jellyfish and crabs...
> 
> View attachment 268231



Cool [emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
The app has finally let me back on!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> No need for that. We love you!



I second that! [emoji8]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here are a few more pix of that jellyfish/crab combo


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Plus you never get sleep. They are always waking you to check something.



Good point. 
Hope the infection goes away really soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Just back from a long beach walk..Found this little combo of jellyfish and crabs...
> 
> View attachment 268231



Hey, who took my lightbulb?? 

Looks really cool. I wouldn’t swim just yet. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> You forgot scorpions and tarantulas..[emoji33]



Right to the point! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
> The app has finally let me back on!
> View attachment 268232
> View attachment 268233



Welcome back [emoji41][emoji4]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It must be a device/app thing, because from my computer it works fine.



It must be the App because it’s happening to me too.


----------



## Momof4

I can’t see any pics[emoji17]
It takes the fun out of it.
When I click web view it worked for a day but now it takes me to the very first post Adam wrote in CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I can’t see any pics[emoji17]
> It takes the fun out of it.
> When I click web view it worked for a day but now it takes me to the very first post Adam wrote in CDR.



Select the post and then go to More> Web View

I have to do it for pretty much every picture I want to see. It’s a pain, but like I said I won’t complain in case the app gets removed completely.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> He was a house roaming Great Dane. When we had a house roaming tortoise, he just made poop messes.


Oh, I thought the tortoise picture was your tortoise making his own doggy door through the wall. I agree with the great big liquid and poopy messes too. Big tortoise you need a flat sided bucket. My little Russian tried to dig his way outside through a corner of our home. I figured out...ok free roaming house tortoise doesn't work.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Select the post and then go to More> Web View
> 
> I have to do it for pretty much every picture I want to see. It’s a pain, but like I said I won’t complain in case the app gets removed completely.


If you think this is due to the new ad company Josh is trying out (and it's awfully coincidental the two problems coming up at the same time), then the more we let Josh know the adverse affects his ads are causing, the sooner he will see and try to correct the problem.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Has anyone had problems with uploading pictures. It has been about 2 weeks for me now. I select the pic, click on upload and then nothing happens.


I'm still having problems with ads covering up when I'm typing. Also, something takes over my phone and will erase the first letter of a word. It's strange. I can't upload from my smart phone. I have to send it to my email, then download, then refuse a couple of things and then it will upload. I don't even know how figured it out.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
> The app has finally let me back on!
> View attachment 268232
> [A
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this is due to the new ad company Josh is trying out (and it's awfully coincidental the two problems coming up at the same time), then the more we let Josh know the adverse affects his ads are causing, the sooner he will see and try to correct the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
> The app has finally let me back on!
> View attachment 268232
> View attachment 268233
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
> TTACH=full]268233[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Oh, I thought the tortoise picture was your tortoise making his own doggy door through the wall.


That picture is one that’s wheeled out every time some newbie is adamant their Sulcata will be fine kept indoors every winter as an adult. It’s brilliant because it illustrates the determined destructive nature of the species. If a sully wants to go somewhere, it takes a lot to stop it... and the best route is in a straight line whether there are obstructions or not!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> If you think this is due to the new ad company Josh is trying out (and it's awfully coincidental the two problems coming up at the same time), then the more we let Josh know the adverse affects his ads are causing, the sooner he will see and try to correct the problem.



I think it’s more likely to be down to the change of host than the advertising change. And Josh made it very plain I was to butt out with my opinions which is why I stayed off the forum and out of the way for a while after the app problems last time round. I don’t want to aggravate him again.

I’ll settle for having an app that mostly works rather than risk having it taken away because I upset the applecart.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol... I think I’m still going to have to put some “speed bumps” on the ramp... he still hasn’t went up and in on his own yet. It will be a big weight off my mind if he ever figures that part out!!!


I don't know if something I did for my first house rabbit would work for your tortoise or not. I used stairway treads (for safety) with glue backing. The top surface was kind of like really heavy grade sand paper but even heavier yet not as course as sand paper... They are flat and you can cut them to fit. It only costed me a few dollars. It was fun for our new kitten and baby bunny to run across.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That picture is one that’s wheeled out every time some newbie is adamant their Sulcata will be fine kept indoors every winter as an adult. It’s brilliant because it illustrates the determined destructive nature of the species. If a sully wants to go somewhere, it takes a lot to stop it... and the best route is in a straight line whether there are obstructions or not!


Same with little cute Russians.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I think it’s more likely to be down to the change of host than the advertising change. And Josh made it very plain I was to butt out with my opinions which is why I stayed off the forum and out of the way for a while after the app problems last time round. I don’t want to aggravate him again.
> 
> I’ll settle for having an app that mostly works rather than risk having it taken away because I upset the applecart.


Me too. But I don't even know if I'm on an app. It might be just a shortcut.


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> . I think it is... I know I have also seen other member with outdoor sullies in cold climates. It appears that they have an outdoor yard with a heated building accessible at all times. There is one particular picture I remover seeing with a giant Sully playing in the snow.



I looked at all her post she seems to only have leopards, or she never posted about her sully, maybe I’ll pm her. She seems to be doing great as long as the torts have a place to warm up. Chicago isn’t so far away from me...


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No need for that. We love you!


Wow, wow, wow ! Now I am conceited .....
I love y`all too !


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I'm on standby for some urgent freelance work that may or may not come today. Might still venture out to visit my favorite charity shops.
> 
> Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday!


We call them thrift shops. I find cute toys for my house rabbit and other stuff cheap cheap.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Same with little cute Russians.



Yes and with Greeks, but a 4lb Russian isn’t quite as destructive as a 100lb Sulcata  Russians make up for it with mountaineering skils


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Me too. But I don't even know if I'm on an app. It might be just a shortcut.



Are you using a computer or laptop? Or are you using a tablet/iPad or your smart phone?

The app is on the smart phones and tablet/iPad and has picture problems.

On computers and laptops, you just use your web browser and that has the advert problem


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> I looked at all her post she seems to only have leopards, or she never posted about her sully, maybe I’ll pm her. She seems to be doing great as long as the torts have a place to warm up. Chicago isn’t so far away from me...



Ah, maybe it is Leopard Torts. Care is broadly the same for the two species. Barb is really friendly anyway. I am sure she’ll chat with you


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I think it’s more likely to be down to the change of host than the advertising change. And Josh made it very plain I was to butt out with my opinions which is why I stayed off the forum and out of the way for a while after the app problems last time round. I don’t want to aggravate him again.
> 
> I’ll settle for having an app that mostly works rather than risk having it taken away because I upset the applecart.



I’ll zip it then. I’ll tough it out.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> I second that! [emoji8]


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I like Yves Rocher. They send gifts with every purchase.  But I never bought it in Turkey -- it's a luxury-priced brand because of the VAT. Or in Denmark, for the same reason!


It is expensive if you pay full price. I shop mail order and devide the price by the amount of items on special. I don't know if that's available to you. It's way cheap cheap er. All my girl friends love my presents. I usually only pay between 3 and 7 dollars per item. Then put together a bag of goodies for a gift. I don't have a lot of money but it works for me.


JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d post a few flashback postcards.
> 
> One year ago today, JoesDad and I were in Wiltshire. This area is probably most famous for Stonehenge the ancient stone circle.
> 
> We visited its cousin at Avebury. The stones aren’t as big, but it is huge and covers a very large area. This is just a bit of it
> View attachment 268195
> 
> 
> We stayed at a very old pub in a village called Norton St Philip
> View attachment 268196
> 
> View attachment 268197
> 
> View attachment 268198
> 
> View attachment 268199
> 
> 
> And three years ago today, Daughter was establishing a relationship with this guy... XV is a male prairie dog in Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan with a peanut butter addiction so bad that he was trapped several times a day.
> View attachment 268200


I love your daughter and I haven't even met her.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Here’s what I found in the charity shops:
> 
> View attachment 268202
> 
> 
> Some eggs for Easter.... which are actually — candles. And a photo frame that fits daughter’s portrait, to take to my mom when we go visit her in mid-April.
> 
> View attachment 268203
> 
> 
> All cost under 4 USD, or less than 3 GBP.


Cute. She'll love it.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
> The app has finally let me back on!
> View attachment 268232
> View attachment 268233


Well...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Wow, wow, wow ! Now I am conceited .....
> I love y`all too !


Me too. I lost your curious math problem on my shortcut though. How are your 2 little ones? I can't remember both of their names. One was Mo?


----------



## Yvonne G

I was watching a Lifelock (company selling protection against identity theft) commercial and they were saying that the thieves can pick up your wifi signal and then get your bank info, password, etc.

So my question to you is can I protect myself from this by turning the computer and Kindle off when I'm finished using thm?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I was watching a Lifelock (company selling protection against identity theft) commercial and they were saying that the thieves can pick up your wifi signal and then get your bank info, password, etc.
> 
> So my question to you is can I protect myself from this by turning the computer and Kindle off when I'm finished using thm?


* Puts IT Technical Support hat on *

Basically, yes. If your computer is off then nothing can get to the data stored on it.

Someone sat in the street with the right equipment may be able to see what’s on your screen. But they can only get on your wifi if it is insecure, ie there is no password or the password is easily guessed (or the same as every other password you use)

While this is theoretically possible, the reality is that any identity thefts done by cruising wifi are more likely to happen to those connecting to public wifi in a shopping mall, hotel or other place where lots of people congregate. It’s just not worth doing outside a single property. Too much time taken and the likelihood of success is low.

Dare I suggest this company makes its money by frightening people


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> Sun is rising in the East!
> 
> View attachment 268201


That picture should be on a postcard - lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. It’s a little chilly here this morning compared to our last few days but looks like it’s gonna be a gorgeous day. Think my son is getting the crud so I will be working from home today:-(


Hope he is feeling better soon, hopefully a duvet day will help!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Here’s what I found in the charity shops:
> 
> View attachment 268202
> 
> 
> Some eggs for Easter.... which are actually — candles. And a photo frame that fits daughter’s portrait, to take to my mom when we go visit her in mid-April.
> 
> View attachment 268203
> 
> 
> All cost under 4 USD, or less than 3 GBP.


Charity shops are great. If you but some wax pens you could decorate those eggs for Easter - I'm sure your daughter would love that!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That picture should be on a postcard - lovely!



It is! On a CDR postcard! 

I’d expect to see it in a travel supplement advertising romantic holidays (not that I look at romantic getaways! [emoji1])


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been sitting here all afternoon wondering if I have the start of COPD because it feels like I' m not getting enough oxygen. I thought back over my day to see what was different about this day and remembered that I cleaned out Dudley's (110lb sulata) shed today.

Cleaning out the shed means sweeping up about two weeks of dried and dusty tortoise poop. The shed is about 10x10x6 with a very small/narrow people door for ventilation.

So I guess breathing all that poop dust must've coated my lungs (or maybe I'm too impressionable). At any ate, I went onto Amazon and ordered a package of medical face masks.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Mrs B is hard at work on Day 8 of her building programme (excuse the radio in the background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Bluet!t paid a most unwelcome visit earlier and she fought it out. Her other half has been in to inspect too. He doesn’t help with the bulld, but she doesn’t attack him!
> 
> I can’t tell Mr & Mrs B apart yet... it’s just that only the female builds the nest.. Last year I was able to work it out. I hope I can this year.


Such a lot of work for her. I hope the chicks manage to successfully fledge this year.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Rivers bite???


Only if you are near the river mouth!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm still having problems with ads covering up when I'm typing. Also, something takes over my phone and will erase the first letter of a word. It's strange. I can't upload from my smart phone. I have to send it to my email, then download, then refuse a couple of things and then it will upload. I don't even know how figured it out.


Thanks I am using a smartphone.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Plus you never get sleep. They are always waking you to check something.


I was only in for 2 nights and didn't sleep a wink until I was under the anaesthetic.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I've been sitting here all afternoon wondering if I have the start of COPD because it feels like I' m not getting enough oxygen. I thought back over my day to see what was different about this day and remembered that I cleaned out Dudley's (110lb sulata) shed today.
> 
> Cleaning out the shed means sweeping up about two weeks of dried and dusty tortoise poop. The shed is about 10x10x6 with a very small/narrow people door for ventilation.
> 
> So I guess breathing all that poop dust must've coated my lungs (or maybe I'm too impressionable). At any ate, I went onto Amazon and ordered a package of medical face masks.



Hopefully it’s not serious, but the masks are a good precaution against dust.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Has anyone had problems with uploading pictures. It has been about 2 weeks for me now. I select the pic, click on upload and then nothing happens.


Not on my laptop.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
> The app has finally let me back on!
> View attachment 268232
> View attachment 268233


Welcome back!
I sent that birthday card to my sister a few years ago. It still makes me smile


----------



## Momof4

Anyone on right now?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Anyone on right now?



I’m here. I keep sliding by to see who’s about


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Are you using a computer or laptop? Or are you using a tablet/iPad or your smart phone?
> 
> The app is on the smart phones and tablet/iPad and has picture problems.
> 
> On computers and laptops, you just use your web browser and that has the advert problem


I'm learning to live with it but It is still really annoying! 
It takes ages to log in with all the jumping around and then when you click on something it's hit and miss and more often than not you end up clicking on an ad and then you're diverted to their website
I often go to post and find I have been logged out so have to go through the whole rigmarole again
I hope it is sorted soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I've been sitting here all afternoon wondering if I have the start of COPD because it feels like I' m not getting enough oxygen. I thought back over my day to see what was different about this day and remembered that I cleaned out Dudley's (110lb sulata) shed today.
> 
> Cleaning out the shed means sweeping up about two weeks of dried and dusty tortoise poop. The shed is about 10x10x6 with a very small/narrow people door for ventilation.
> 
> So I guess breathing all that poop dust must've coated my lungs (or maybe I'm too impressionable). At any ate, I went onto Amazon and ordered a package of medical face masks.


The masks are a good idea but maybe you should have a chat with your doc anyway Yvonne, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Anyone on right now?


I'm here too.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been in and out of hospitals since 2015. Right after the accident in 2015 I was in hospitals, rehabs and assisted living for almost 3years . Since I have been home. I have been back in hospitals 3 or 4 times. When I posted that my attitude was lousy. I seem to be getting better. I feel good this morning so I hope it lasts all day.



Well I hope so too Ray... God bless you!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It is! On a CDR postcard!
> 
> I’d expect to see it in a travel supplement advertising romantic holidays (not that I look at romantic getaways! [emoji1])


I'm looking for a rich man to take me on one!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It must be the App because it’s happening to me too.



I mostly use the app on my iPhone . I haven’t had any problems... just to add to the mystery)


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I mostly use the app on my iPhone . I haven’t had any problems... just to add to the mystery)


Hi Heather how's your young man?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Are you using a computer or laptop? Or are you using a tablet/iPad or your smart phone?
> 
> The app is on the smart phones and tablet/iPad and has picture problems.
> 
> On computers and laptops, you just use your web browser and that has the advert problem


I'm on an android smartphone. I can see the pictures. It's not a lot of gigs. I can use a web browser if I want to.I usually don't at least I don't think I do. My problem is really big ads and the weird thing. I try to type and most of the time it's ok. But then something else takes over and erases the first letter that I type. Then I have to go back and retype. I'm still here cause I don't move easily.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I don't know if something I did for my first house rabbit would work for your tortoise or not. I used stairway treads (for safety) with glue backing. The top surface was kind of like really heavy grade sand paper but even heavier yet not as course as sand paper... They are flat and you can cut them to fit. It only costed me a few dollars. It was fun for our new kitten and baby bunny to run across.



I was thinking of something exactly like that... I’m going to take a look a lowes first chance I get.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm here too.



A bit ironic that it’s two Brits in the CDR at this time of day... when we should be tucked up in bed. 

I’m watching New Tricks though... and JoesDad’s not here to guilt trip me into turning in


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I mostly use the app on my iPhone . I haven’t had any problems... just to add to the mystery)



Now have the app on iphone and ipad and it’s a pain. I might have to compare settings with you sometime!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I've been sitting here all afternoon wondering if I have the start of COPD because it feels like I' m not getting enough oxygen. I thought back over my day to see what was different about this day and remembered that I cleaned out Dudley's (110lb sulata) shed today.
> 
> Cleaning out the shed means sweeping up about two weeks of dried and dusty tortoise poop. The shed is about 10x10x6 with a very small/narrow people door for ventilation.
> 
> So I guess breathing all that poop dust must've coated my lungs (or maybe I'm too impressionable). At any ate, I went onto Amazon and ordered a package of medical face masks.



Good call... I can’t help but wonder what’s different though if you do this every two weeks... this time of year is rough due to all kinds of allergies and viruses.. please just watch yourself closely and get checked out if it’s any worse at all.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A bit ironic that it’s two Brits in the CDR at this time of day... when we should be tucked up in bed.
> 
> I’m watching New Tricks though... and JoesDad’s not here to guilt trip me into turning in


We're just staying up to see how the other half live while we're usually snoozing!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Only if you are near the river mouth!!


Good one!


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
> Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though


It's no fun having a sick kid. I hope he gets well soo n


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
> Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though



Oh my goodness. What a thing to cope with. The blister sounds horrible. Electronic hugs for both of you!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> PREVIOUSLY IN CDR:
> 
> Noel - Continues to regale us with her funny pictures and bringing some comedy into our lives to relieve the stress of daily life. Her eyesight is slowly improving and before long she will be able to see only one of each of us at a time. But I think that we will need to help with the tiny box problem and maybe broaden her horizons.
> 
> Bea, is getting a new baby turtle in about a weeks time. We are encouraged to try and guess what species it is and help with name picking. NOOOOO don't pick on the poor baby, that is just mean!!
> 
> Sabine is getting stormy weather updates and will need to outfit her chickens with some red shoes so that they can click them and get back home after they have been blown away, otherwise the sheep are heavy with babies - ready to pop out hopefully soon, and the rest of the family are all snuggled up in the cozy house.
> 
> Tricia - has had her first show house and she managed to get quite a few of the tips done to make it show house ready. Hopefully it sells for what she needs, to get that place that she wants to get - with lots of space.
> 
> Lyn has finally gotten the boot..... no not that kind of boot - where is your mind going! Lola is not so sure about this new boot though and it has been speculated that Lola might think that the boot is a new addition to his family. Yayyy finally a friend for Lola. Although I think the boot might be confused with Lola's name and gender confusion.
> 
> Heather had her anniversary over the weekend and had a ball. BUTTTT she did not get the redfoot tort as a gift. Now Heather has to go back to the normal work day Monday, but everybody else gets to sleep in and enjoy their cozy beds and sleep while Heather has to be the responsible one and bring in the money.
> 
> Linda is back and regaling us with her exploits again with some beautiful architecture and history of London. Our favorite bird is checking out the bird house digs (I hope it is the same one as last year) and hopefully this time around the eggs hatch and make it to leaving the nest all healthy and wealthy.
> 
> Mark has sold his chest - I would be very sad to see something so beautiful going - but that is just me. And he has added a few new completed projects to his collection. Bowl no 2 is almost done and beautiful like the rest of his work (I am not sure if he realizes that he has now set the standard for his woodwork and we will be very critical if the future ones are not up to par). He also had everybody guessing for a long time it seems on what his latest project was for. Which turned out to be........ta daaaaa wait for it....wait for it.....A tool rack with magnets instead of hooks.
> 
> Anne is not sure if the moss ball in Pinstripes and Bolds tank can be called a ball anymore, but it has been transformed into a tunnel and great hideaway for the turtles by the turtles. Pinstripe and Bold certainly like to have things their way and have no compunction about re-arranging anything not to their liking. Way to go Pinstripe and Bold. Tell us all how you like it.
> 
> Cathie G Recycles old newspaper and has the cutest bunny. But Mr Bunny - Floppsie, Mopsie or Cotton tail (They all fit the look of her bunny) does not like to be told what to do. She will choose whether she wants to go into your lap or not. So you better make sure it is a good lap and maybe just maybe she might hop in there for a sec or two. Don't expect anything more than that though, she is very fussy. We seem to be raising very opinionated pets in the CDR.
> 
> Kathy caught the virus going around the CDR but was a trooper and carried on with her daily business quite well. She even cleaned (steamed etc) our kitchen and bathroom in the CDR for us. What a star. Kathy have the vents been cleared yet, as I don't want to be the next one to get the virus. Kathy's garden is going into shock as it is going to be overhauled and will look brand spanking new once Kathy and her gardener are done with it. The container is going _ although I still say it will make a great tortoise house for all the torts. And the Blue agave have been planted. may they grow and prosper well in Kathy's garden.
> 
> Yvonne - Oh Yvonne.... She needs a new matress (anybody have a new one to spare?) and is being kept indoors with the rain. But don't worry I believe that there is not much to do outside so it is all good. As soon as all the little bits that need to be done outside are done, then Yvonne will be enjoying her cozy house with Misty and the cat.
> 
> Cheryl is still busy with the new tort and most probably the little ones that hatched a few weeks ago. Actually it is time that we saw a pic or two of the babies again please Cheryl. I cannot remember seeing too many posts from you this week. Are you still okay or are you still trying to recover from that nasty virus that we have in the CDR?
> 
> Lena is moving mountains with her new turtle - whose name is Avatar. Although it does not look like an avatar, if I remember correctly they were all Blue.  But please check and have a look to see if you are missing any mountains in your corner as Denmark does not have any - which makes me wonder where her turtle is finding them.
> 
> Todd had a birthday this week. Happy Birthday again Todd
> 
> Ray is doing better but took a turn for the worse with an infection and high temperatures. But he said that he was doing much better once they knew what was wrong and he is on anti-biotics to fight off the infection and should be walking around with a new prosthetic by the end of the month. Well done Ray and stay with us, as we still need to find out what the name of your horse is and which desert it is in.
> 
> We had one or two new visitors in the CDR - @Kells Bells Welcome to the CDR. Don't worry we don't bite.....well not much anyway. But do watch out for the Hedgehogs, One legged Pirate, Leprechaun and the meerkats. They either cause nonsense, prick you or try and take your money. The snow leopard and penguins, Jellyfish and homework hound are the ones that are fine and will either light your way in these dark rooms, steal your carrots (but at least they are not eating you), want to be fed pilchards and or will sort out your homework problem. So all is good. Oh and Montgomery will bring you your beverage of choice in the morning and the evening.
> 
> Jaizei and Billna the 2 popped in and made a comment or two. Billna I think is a previous guest of ours but with a new name (I think) if I have it wrong then please do correct me for future updates.
> 
> Me (Carol) - Got sunburned over the weekend watching my sons hockey matches. It was exhausting and I wasn't even the one running up and down fields chasing hard balls with sticks to see if I could get it away from other people running around and chasing the same hard ball also trying to hit it with sticks. I so thought that we had moved past the stage of chasing things with sticks in this day and age. Oh well the caveman will always come out every now then I suppose. We have had some nice rain. Yayy which for Cape Town is absolutely awesome. I am hoping that it carries on through out Winter. I will be one very happy Capetonian.
> 
> And the story continues............


I am still here. Just trying to catch up. Had a couple busy weeks. New tort is settling in good and I will soon post picks of all the babies.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
> Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though


Your poor boy! Sounds like he (and you) have been through a lot, but I am so pleased he is feeling better now.
I haven't heard of a fever blister in the eye before but I'll google it, sounds very strange!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> A bit ironic that it’s two Brits in the CDR at this time of day... when we should be tucked up in bed.
> 
> I’m watching New Tricks though... and JoesDad’s not here to guilt trip me into turning in



I have found a series called Secret Life of the Zoo..it’s based off of Chester Zoo in the UK and is very informative. Apparently this zoo is very active in breeding to try and save species that are on the decline. It’s a very interesting and informative show


----------



## Momof4

There’s a mouse or two in my house!! I’ve never had one!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm looking for a rich man to take me on one!!



It sounds great In theory... but Lord, could you tolerate one??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It sounds great In theory... but Lord, could you tolerate one??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I give it a good try!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Now have the app on iphone and ipad and it’s a pain. I might have to compare settings with you sometime!



Sure thing... I have it on my IPad also but rarely use it.


----------



## Reptilony

I never dealt with what everyone talk about. I have almost no adds and it’s always been like this. I use the app on my ipad, my android app on my phone has some adds but it’s not bad at all. I did find that sometimes pictures won’t load for no reason tho...When you talk about Josh may end up choosing to stop the app we’re talking about just the mobile app not the whole TFO right?


----------



## Momof4

It was in my daughter’s room and then ran to our extra room. I put my cat in and we peeked in but wouldn’t catch it!! 
I ran to the store and bought traps. Now my daughter thinks it’s under the fridge!! We are freaking out. We’re afraid to go in the bedroom between don’t want him to run loose . I’m at a loss[emoji17]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I have found a series called Secret Life of the Zoo..it’s based off of Chester Zoo in the UK and is very informative. Apparently this zoo is very active in breeding to try and save species that are on the decline. It’s a very interesting and informative show



I know the show  We have some very active zoos in the conservation world which is very pleasing


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> We're just staying up to see how the other half live while we're usually snoozing!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I think it’s just not much different. Son fell asleep while watching tv (6pm) and I have soaked, weighed, and logged all the tortoises and poured a glass of wine.. my little ones got moved into their upgrade enclosure tonight. Much bigger indoor area for them now.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I know the show  We have some very active zoos in the conservation world which is very pleasing



I found this show yesterday!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have found a series called Secret Life of the Zoo..it’s based off of Chester Zoo in the UK and is very informative. Apparently this zoo is very active in breeding to try and save species that are on the decline. It’s a very interesting and informative show


I watch that a lot, it looks like a good zoo. 
Sadly they had a big fire before Xmas in the reptile house and lost many of the animals in there, 
I've not heard if their torts survived - I'm almost afraid to check.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> I never dealt with what everyone talk about. I have almost no adds and it’s always been like this. I use the app on my ipad, my android app on my phone has some adds but it’s not bad at all. I did find that sometimes pictures won’t load for no reason tho...When you talk about Josh may end up choosing to stop the app we’re talking about just the mobile app not the whole TFO right?



Yes. Josh wants the forum to continue, but finds the app developers a nightmare and isn’t keen on keeping it alive.

The advert problem doesn’t happen in the apps, only on the website. The apps have the picture problem!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> I am still here. Just trying to catch up. Had a couple busy weeks. New tort is settling in good and I will soon post picks of all the babies.



And I was getting worried!!! You do have another summary past that to help you out. The amazing Carol always comes through;-) excites to see pics!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> There’s a mouse or two in my house!! I’ve never had one!


They know the cat is preoccupied with mosquitoes!!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Yes. Josh wants the forum to continue, but finds the app developers a nightmare and isn’t keen on keeping it alive.
> 
> The advert problem doesn’t happen in the apps, only on the website. The apps have the picture problem!



Ok so that’s where the two problem at the same time come from...But what if Josh isn’t interested in continuing the TFO at some point?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It was in my daughter’s room and then ran to our extra room. I put my cat in and we peeked in but wouldn’t catch it!!
> I ran to the store and bought traps. Now my daughter thinks it’s under the fridge!! We are freaking out. We’re afraid to go in the bedroom between don’t want him to run loose . I’m at a loss[emoji17]


Put some food in a bucket with a piece of wood running up to it (they like chocolate) and when they drop in they can't get back out and you can release them outside.
They are more afraid of you, than you them.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Ok so that’s where the two problem at the same time come from...But what if Josh isn’t interested in continuing the TFO at some point?


 What a terrible thought!!
Hopefully that won't happen or maybe someone else would take over.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Ok so that’s where the two problem at the same time come from...But what if Josh isn’t interested in continuing the TFO at some point?



I don’t think that will happen any time soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Your poor boy! Sounds like he (and you) have been through a lot, but I am so pleased he is feeling better now.
> I haven't heard of a fever blister in the eye before but I'll google it, sounds very strange!



It’s just ridiculous!! It’s a form of the herpes virus just like the fever blisters that you get on your lip... but in your eye, it can cause permanent damage...he’s the only person I’ve ever known that gets them in his eye... and it’s the same damn eye every time. We have a pediatric ophthalmologist that monitors him closely and it used to be so scary.. one time, he got strep and did not respond to antibiotics. He got the fever blisters In his eye and on the eyelid. We had to go to the hospital every day for injections for 5 days. he will always be susceptible but I hope they continue to happen more infrequently.. the past two years has really been a blessing.. ANYWAY.... I’m just thankful that he is not uncomfortable now

Sorry for rambling! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It was in my daughter’s room and then ran to our extra room. I put my cat in and we peeked in but wouldn’t catch it!!
> I ran to the store and bought traps. Now my daughter thinks it’s under the fridge!! We are freaking out. We’re afraid to go in the bedroom between don’t want him to run loose . I’m at a loss[emoji17]



I wish I could loan you my Tom.. he’s lethal!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s just ridiculous!! It’s a form of the herpes virus just like the fever blisters that you get on your lip... but in your eye, it can cause permanent damage...he’s the only person I’ve ever known that gets them in his eye... and it’s the same damn eye every time. We have a pediatric ophthalmologist that monitors him closely and it used to be so scary.. one time, he got strep and did not respond to antibiotics. He got the fever blisters In his eye and on the eyelid. We had to go to the hospital every day for injections for 5 days. he will always be susceptible but I hope they continue to happen more infrequently.. the past two years has really been a blessing.. ANYWAY.... I’m just thankful that he is not uncomfortable now
> 
> Sorry for rambling! Lol


No need for apologies it must be very frustrating and worrying for you. Good job you took him to the docs so the meds could be started asap.
Give him a big hug from me!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I know the show  We have some very active zoos in the conservation world which is very pleasing



I heard them say that the UK had the top zoos for breeding I hope to visit before long. I love to visit the zoos here any chance I get. My pass port is good and overdue for another stamp!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I found this show yesterday!!



I know you’ll love it if you follow April


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I watch that a lot, it looks like a good zoo.
> Sadly they had a big fire before Xmas in the reptile house and lost many of the animals in there,
> I've not heard if their torts survived - I'm almost afraid to check.



Oh no!!!! I did not not know this!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!!! I did not not know this!!!


They also lost most of their penguins last year to a respiratory infection I think it was. 
That was very sad too.
But they give the good and the bad news so they are pretty honest about everything.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
> Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though



Oh my goodness!! So sorry, I hope your little gets better soon!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I know you’ll love it if you follow April



Yep, I check on April about 10x a day!!


----------



## Momof4

I think it’s a small rat!! 
I saw him underneath the fridge!! I have traps there!!
I’m not gonna be able to sleep.

I open the garage door hoping he’ll run out! It about 7ft away. 

I have a lame cat!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


>



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

@Momof4 
Dedicated to you, Kathy........................


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yayy. We are all in sync !!


Did I miss your summary somehow?


----------



## EllieMay

News flash... I went outside to button Toretto up for the night. I put him at the base of his “driveway” and he tried to turn around and leave so I picked him up and put him on the drive way at the base of the ramp.... AND HE CLIMBED! he pushed through the plastic and went in the box... I feel like my daughter just took her first steps [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

I hope this helps!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> News flash... I went outside to button Toretto up for the night. I put him at the base of his “driveway” and he tried to turn around and leave so I picked him up and put him on the drive way at the base of the ramp.... AND HE CLIMBED! he pushed through the plastic and went in the box... I feel like my daughter just took her first steps [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hoooraaaayyyy!!
Well done Toretto!


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> What a terrible thought!!
> Hopefully that won't happen or maybe someone else would take over.



I know I can’t imagine all that knowledge and history being lost!! Glad we’re just talking about the app...


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> News flash... I went outside to button Toretto up for the night. I put him at the base of his “driveway” and he tried to turn around and leave so I picked him up and put him on the drive way at the base of the ramp.... AND HE CLIMBED! he pushed through the plastic and went in the box... I feel like my daughter just took her first steps [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yay! 

Doesn’t mean he won’t pretend he doesn’t have a clue tomorrow, but it’s a start


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I hope this helps!!
> View attachment 268258


What if he's on the wrong side of it?


----------



## Lyn W

Well I have to go to bed now, so I'll wish you all a peaceful (and rat free) evening/night and say nos da.
Take care - see you tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

And I must turn in too. Nos da Lyn! Have a good evening the rest of you. Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Yay!
> 
> Doesn’t mean he won’t pretend he doesn’t have a clue tomorrow, but it’s a start



Right!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> What if he's on the wrong side of it?



Lmao..... Kathy, your killin me.!!! that little mouse has been scaling mountains. Don’t be frightened. I’m sure you’ll get him though.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to go to bed now, so I'll wish you all a peaceful (and rat free) evening/night and say nos da.
> Take care - see you tomorrow.



Night Lyn!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And I must turn in too. Nos da Lyn! Have a good evening the rest of you. Not see you all tomorrow!



Good night Linda!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
> The app has finally let me back on!
> View attachment 268232
> View attachment 268233


Oh me oh my...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Yes and with Greeks, but a 4lb Russian isn’t quite as destructive as a 100lb Sulcata  Russians make up for it with mountaineering skils


He isn't 4 pounds but he is a monkey with a shell. My little Saphire can find a way to climb anything. I think he tries to fool me until I'm not watching. He doesn't understand that my favorite thing to do in life is watching animals be animals.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Lmao..... Kathy, your killin me.!!! that little mouse has been scaling mountains. Don’t be frightened. I’m sure you’ll get him though.



It’s a rat!! I set up my video and he runs in and out from under fridge . 
I ran back to Lowe’s and bought different traps. 

I’m on a mission now!! 

I’m still mad at my cat!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> * Puts IT Technical Support hat on *
> 
> Basically, yes. If your computer is off then nothing can get to the data stored on it.
> 
> Someone sat in the street with the right equipment may be able to see what’s on your screen. But they can only get on your wifi if it is insecure, ie there is no password or the password is easily guessed (or the same as every other password you use)
> 
> While this is theoretically possible, the reality is that any identity thefts done by cruising wifi are more likely to happen to those connecting to public wifi in a shopping mall, hotel or other place where lots of people congregate. It’s just not worth doing outside a single property. Too much time taken and the likelihood of success is low.
> 
> Dare I suggest this company makes its money by frightening people


Yep...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm looking for a rich man to take me on one!!


Yeah I found you. Was so glad when you found your remote control. It has all kinds of neat stories like that.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I never dealt with what everyone talk about. I have almost no adds and it’s always been like this. I use the app on my ipad, my android app on my phone has some adds but it’s not bad at all. I did find that sometimes pictures won’t load for no reason tho...When you talk about Josh may end up choosing to stop the app we’re talking about just the mobile app not the whole TFO right?


No TFO won't end. I think it's so established that no matter what your question is online...you will still be able to get an answer from TFO. Even from years ago. I don't know Josh personally, but what he's established, is amazing. Pet shops that I use go to the site for answering my questions about issues when they don't know the answer. The ad and hosting site should feel privileged to be a part of it.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> It’s a rat!! I set up my video and he runs in and out from under fridge .
> I ran back to Lowe’s and bought different traps.
> 
> I’m on a mission now!!
> 
> I’m still mad at my cat!!


Are you sure it's a rat?


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Are you sure it's a rat?



I think it’s a baby rat but now I don’t know! 

I caught him!! 4 hours later I did it!!!
I seriously will sleep good!!

My husband comes home late tonight so I have story for him tomorrow!!


----------



## Momof4

You know I think Josh should charge for his app. 

Even if it’s like $1.99 or more , I think people would buy it. I pay for apps all the time.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> No TFO won't end. I think it's so established that no matter what your question is online...you will still be able to get an answer from TFO. Even from years ago. I don't know Josh personally, but what he's established, is amazing. Pet shops that I use go to the site for answering my questions about issues when they don't know the answer. The ad and hosting site should feel privileged to be a part of it.



I did some testing to see what poeple see when they research general question like for exemple « how to raise a russian tortoise » a couple weeks ago, the results where sometimes disapointing. Tfo not being on the first page at all, people very rarely go to page two when researching someting and here are the first results: 1:wikihow, 2 and 3 :reptilesmagazine, 4:wikihow again, 5: russiantortoise.com, 6: petmd, 7: azea.com, 8:tortoisesupply and 9: earthfriends. I’ve looked these sites amd they all say different things about the care, it must be very confusing for someone trying to find the right answer. Of course there are questions that put tfo on the first page like « how to raise a sulcata » putting it in 4th position. 

I wish tfo was always on the first page and first results. Companies pay a lot of money to be first results so I know it’s already good for such a small thing like tfo. I think what really put tfo on the map is the continuous effort of long time members to educate people. I mean this is a lot of work think of how many people over the years that got helped and could raise their tortoise right and often saved their torts life. It’s like volunteering for tortoises around the world and im sure they do it because they like it and they get something positive out of it but I truly have much respect for their dedication.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It’s a rat!! I set up my video and he runs in and out from under fridge .
> I ran back to Lowe’s and bought different traps.
> 
> I’m on a mission now!!
> 
> I’m still mad at my cat!!



Well I’m sure you’ll get him... LOL... house cats just don’t know any better.. Sadly, your chihuahua will probably do a better job of catching the rat... I have an inside cat and she’s been fed all her life so she wouldn’t catch a cricket... but my Tom, well he was a wild kitten that I had my dad trap just for the purpose of “mousing” .. I’ve seen him take down a squirrel and he hemmed up a copperhead one time... I’m told, if they don’t have to hunt for their food, they loose the instinct to hunt...and I fear he may be getting a built spoiled but it’s really hard for me not to feed something.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I think it’s a baby rat but now I don’t know!
> 
> I caught him!! 4 hours later I did it!!!
> I seriously will sleep good!!
> 
> My husband comes home late tonight so I have story for him tomorrow!!



Yay!!!! I knew you’d be successful!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

Goooood Day all

Happy Wednesday


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> It’s a rat!! I set up my video and he runs in and out from under fridge .
> I ran back to Lowe’s and bought different traps.
> 
> I’m on a mission now!!
> 
> I’m still mad at my cat!!



[emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I think it’s a baby rat but now I don’t know!
> 
> I caught him!! 4 hours later I did it!!!
> I seriously will sleep good!!
> 
> My husband comes home late tonight so I have story for him tomorrow!!



Oh well done!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> I did some testing to see what poeple see when they research general question like for exemple « how to raise a russian tortoise » a couple weeks ago, the results where sometimes disapointing. Tfo not being on the first page at all, people very rarely go to page two when researching someting and here are the first results: 1:wikihow, 2 and 3 :reptilesmagazine, 4:wikihow again, 5: russiantortoise.com, 6: petmd, 7: azea.com, 8:tortoisesupply and 9: earthfriends. I’ve looked these sites amd they all say different things about the care, it must be very confusing for someone trying to find the right answer. Of course there are questions that put tfo on the first page like « how to raise a sulcata » putting it in 4th position.
> 
> I wish tfo was always on the first page and first results. Companies pay a lot of money to be first results so I know it’s already good for such a small thing like tfo. I think what really put tfo on the map is the continuous effort of long time members to educate people. I mean this is a lot of work think of how many people over the years that got helped and could raise their tortoise right and often saved their torts life. It’s like volunteering for tortoises around the world and im sure they do it because they like it and they get something positive out of it but I truly have much respect for their dedication.



Getting Search Engine Optimisation right is a specialist skill. Josh has to balance the costs of paying someone to help with it and the taking the time out to learn himself against the income it will raise. 

(My day job is IT and I did SEO training, but it’s changed a lot since I did it)


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268278
> View attachment 268279
> View attachment 268280



[emoji38]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Goooood Day all
> 
> Happy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 268281



So beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all!

It’s Wednesday. I’ve been for my swim and am just heading for the garden centre to look for something to deal with the moss problem on our lawn!

Not see you later


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> I did some testing to see what poeple see when they research general question like for exemple « how to raise a russian tortoise » a couple weeks ago, the results where sometimes disapointing. Tfo not being on the first page at all, people very rarely go to page two when researching someting and here are the first results: 1:wikihow, 2 and 3 :reptilesmagazine, 4:wikihow again, 5: russiantortoise.com, 6: petmd, 7: azea.com, 8:tortoisesupply and 9: earthfriends. I’ve looked these sites amd they all say different things about the care, it must be very confusing for someone trying to find the right answer. Of course there are questions that put tfo on the first page like « how to raise a sulcata » putting it in 4th position.
> 
> I wish tfo was always on the first page and first results. Companies pay a lot of money to be first results so I know it’s already good for such a small thing like tfo. I think what really put tfo on the map is the continuous effort of long time members to educate people. I mean this is a lot of work think of how many people over the years that got helped and could raise their tortoise right and often saved their torts life. It’s like volunteering for tortoises around the world and im sure they do it because they like it and they get something positive out of it but I truly have much respect for their dedication.


I found TFO because I googled a question about my tort and it was one of the first sites that came up in UK.
I think it depends what you type in when you search.
I just tried it again and searched for 'Sick tortoise' and no TFO on first page, but when I tried ' my tortoise is sick' TFO was about 4 th site down in the results on the first page.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It’s a rat!! I set up my video and he runs in and out from under fridge .
> I ran back to Lowe’s and bought different traps.
> 
> I’m on a mission now!!
> 
> I’m still mad at my cat!!


I think the rat sent the mosquito in as a decoy to distract your cat.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Goooood Day all
> 
> Happy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 268281


Happy Weds to you too,
What a beautiful calming pic!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It’s Wednesday. I’ve been for my swim and am just heading for the garden centre to look for something to deal with the moss problem on our lawn!
> 
> Not see you later


Morning Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268278
> View attachment 268279
> View attachment 268280


Happy Weds Noel. Adam would love those pics!!
How is your sight now?


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I found TFO because I googled a question about my tort and it was one of the first sites that came up in UK.
> I think it depends what you type in when you search.
> I just tried it again and searched for 'Sick tortoise' and no TFO on first page, but when I tried ' my tortoise is sick' TFO was about 4 th site down in the results on the first page.


Didn't finish.............I was going to say. but you're right there is a lot of conflicting info out there. I soon realised that TFO seemed to have the most members with a wealth of information from experienced keepers on every topic, so this became my 'How to Keep a Tortoise Instruction Book'


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Well I’m sure you’ll get him... LOL... house cats just don’t know any better.. Sadly, your chihuahua will probably do a better job of catching the rat... I have an inside cat and she’s been fed all her life so she wouldn’t catch a cricket... but my Tom, well he was a wild kitten that I had my dad trap just for the purpose of “mousing” .. I’ve seen him take down a squirrel and he hemmed up a copperhead one time... I’m told, if they don’t have to hunt for their food, they loose the instinct to hunt...and I fear he may be getting a built spoiled but it’s really hard for me not to feed something.



I thought the cat would because he has killed birds that enter is catio. 

Oh well!! I did it and I’m so happy!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Well I’m sure you’ll get him... LOL... house cats just don’t know any better.. Sadly, your chihuahua will probably do a better job of catching the rat... I have an inside cat and she’s been fed all her life so she wouldn’t catch a cricket... but my Tom, well he was a wild kitten that I had my dad trap just for the purpose of “mousing” .. I’ve seen him take down a squirrel and he hemmed up a copperhead one time... I’m told, if they don’t have to hunt for their food, they loose the instinct to hunt...and I fear he may be getting a built spoiled but it’s really hard for me not to feed something.



That’s one bad *ss cat!!

They have a barn cat program here, what a great idea!! Your lucky to have him!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> It’s a rat!! I set up my video and he runs in and out from under fridge .
> I ran back to Lowe’s and bought different traps.
> 
> I’m on a mission now!!
> 
> I’m still mad at my cat!!


Ew! Rats! I'm not all that fond of mice, but rats? Yuck!!! I'm so glad you got him. I can't imagine having one in the house. I've seen partially eaten dead ones outside, but thankfully, never in the house. Years ago there was a movie about rats - Ben. Everytime the promo came on TV advertising that movie I had to leave the room. It almost made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I have found a series called Secret Life of the Zoo..it’s based off of Chester Zoo in the UK and is very informative. Apparently this zoo is very active in breeding to try and save species that are on the decline. It’s a very interesting and informative show


I love that show. There's also one simply called "Zoo" about the Bronx, NY zoo. I don't like that one as much as I like Secrets of the Zoo.


----------



## Momof4

Here’s a quick video of my new calico Koi. 
He is a great referee for the other two!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> News flash... I went outside to button Toretto up for the night. I put him at the base of his “driveway” and he tried to turn around and leave so I picked him up and put him on the drive way at the base of the ramp.... AND HE CLIMBED! he pushed through the plastic and went in the box... I feel like my daughter just took her first steps [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I know how you feel! I have a radiated tortoise that refuses to go into the shelter at night. Every evening I have to physically pick her up and put her away. So a few days ago I started setting her at the ramp going into the house and gently nudging her with my foot. She goes in with encouragement, but the next night, there she is tucked in a corner of their yard and not in the shelter. It's too cold to allow her to stay out at night. I'll keep it up until she gets the message.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You know I think Josh should charge for his app.
> 
> Even if it’s like $1.99 or more , I think people would buy it. I pay for apps all the time.


I'm not computer literate, so I don't really understand "app." Why is it necessary to use an app to access the Forum when it's right there on the web?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> It’s Wednesday. I’ve been for my swim and am just heading for the garden centre to look for something to deal with the moss problem on our lawn!
> 
> Not see you later


"Swim" doesn't even sound the vaguest bit enticing. Too cold here to think about getting my body wet,


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not computer literate, so I don't really understand "app." Why is it necessary to use an app to access the Forum when it's right there on the web?



I forgot that you don’t have a smartphone. 

There’s an “app” store that’s kinda like a library. Let’s say you need a calculator on your phone. You go to App Store and search for one and you down loaded on your phone and you get a tile(Sqaure) to click on and use. 

Apps for businesses like Lowe’s, Costco or Amazon are just easier to use when shopping or researching. 

On your computer you would just go to the website. 

I haven’t used my computer forever because everything is on my phone. 

I hope I explained it right.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I love that show. There's also one simply called "Zoo" about the Bronx, NY zoo. I don't like that one as much as I like Secrets of the Zoo.



I think it’s funny that none of the people that I see face to face have ever heard of it but all of our roommates not only know of it, but like it.....birds of a feather [emoji16]


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Ew! Rats! I'm not all that fond of mice, but rats? Yuck!!! I'm so glad you got him. I can't imagine having one in the house. I've seen partially eaten dead ones outside, but thankfully, never in the house. Years ago there was a movie about rats - Ben. Everytime the promo came on TV advertising that movie I had to leave the room. It almost made me sick to my stomach.


The song from that movie gave MJ his first number 1.
Such a lovely song for a horror film!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I think it’s a baby rat but now I don’t know!
> 
> I caught him!! 4 hours later I did it!!!
> I seriously will sleep good!!
> 
> My husband comes home late tonight so I have story for him tomorrow!!


One way to tell is rats have rings around their tail all the way down it. It might be just a little field mouse. One thing for sure they found or made a way in. Good luck with it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I forgot that you don’t have a smartphone.
> 
> There’s an “app” store that’s kinda like a library. Let’s say you need a calculator on your phone. You go to App Store and search for one and you down loaded on your phone and you get a tile(Sqaure) to click on and use.
> 
> Apps for businesses like Lowe’s, Costco or Amazon are just easier to use when shopping or researching.
> 
> On your computer you would just go to the website.
> 
> I haven’t used my computer forever because everything is on my phone.
> 
> I hope I explained it right.
> View attachment 268302


Someone needs to read their emails.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Someone needs to read their emails.



I know, right!! It’s mostly junk, schools and sports.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's grey, sprinkling and ugly outside today. I've taken care of the animals and I'm back inside with my little electric space heater. The whole time I was tending the tortoises Misty was waiting for me in front of the door to the house under the awning. She doesn't like the rain!

What's the name of the fighter who had his ear bit by the other fighter? I've named my new tom cat Tony the Tiger, but I think a better name would be that boxer with the ear. Right now the whole right side of his face is bald and scabby and he has a big blood scab on one ear. He fancies himself this great fighter and picks fights with Mr. Kitty (neutered young male). Mr. Kitty has a tiny scratch or bite mark here or there, but nothing compared to how Tony looks. He's a fighter, just not a very good one. If it weren't so serious, their fights would be almost comical. Before I let Misty out to break them up, they actually look like those cartoon fights where the cartoon characters are spinning around like a top with the yowls and growls and stars and lightning bolts jumping out of the spin.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Didn't finish.............I was going to say. but you're right there is a lot of conflicting info out there. I soon realised that TFO seemed to have the most members with a wealth of information from experienced keepers on every topic, so this became my 'How to Keep a Tortoise Instruction Book'


My favorite part is the continuing discussions from experiences. It seems like I've had to incorporate every single hobby I've ever had into tortoise care. From hand woodworking, growing herbs and gardening, even basket weaving from plants I find or can grow has taught me something but I needed a teacher to help quide me first.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Didn't finish.............I was going to say. but you're right there is a lot of conflicting info out there. I soon realised that TFO seemed to have the most members with a wealth of information from experienced keepers on every topic, so this became my 'How to Keep a Tortoise Instruction Book'



I joined another forum, UK based, at the same time as this one and it was awful. Newbies were being bullied all over the place... and some of the worst bullies were the moderators.

I am so glad I found TFO


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not computer literate, so I don't really understand "app." Why is it necessary to use an app to access the Forum when it's right there on the web?



On a smartphone or ipad, the screen is small. The app reformats the forum content so it works better on the phone. My ageing eyes need a magnifying glass to read TFO browser version on my iPhone screen


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's grey, sprinkling and ugly outside today. I've taken care of the animals and I'm back inside with my little electric space heater. The whole time I was tending the tortoises Misty was waiting for me in front of the door to the house under the awning. She doesn't like the rain!
> 
> What's the name of the fighter who had his ear bit by the other fighter? I've named my new tom cat Tony the Tiger, but I think a better name would be that boxer with the ear. Right now the whole right side of his face is bald and scabby and he has a big blood scab on one ear. He fancies himself this great fighter and picks fights with Mr. Kitty (neutered young male). Mr. Kitty has a tiny scratch or bite mark here or there, but nothing compared to how Tony looks. He's a fighter, just not a very good one. If it weren't so serious, their fights would be almost comical. Before I let Misty out to break them up, they actually look like those cartoon fights where the cartoon characters are spinning around like a top with the yowls and growls and stars and lightning bolts jumping out of the spin.



Mike Tyson bit Evander Holyfield’s ear


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> On a smartphone or ipad, the screen is small. The app reformats the forum content so it works better on the phone. My ageing eyes need a magnifying glass to read TFO browser version on my iPhone screen



It’s this



Versus this



on a screen measuring 4”x2”

A lot of people only have a smart phone. They don’t own laptops or computers these days.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> On a smartphone or ipad, the screen is small. The app reformats the forum content so it works better on the phone. My ageing eyes need a magnifying glass to read TFO browser version on my iPhone screen


Ah. . . now that makes sense to me. Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I did some testing to see what poeple see when they research general question like for exemple « how to raise a russian tortoise » a couple weeks ago, the results where sometimes disapointing. Tfo not being on the first page at all, people very rarely go to page two when researching someting and here are the first results: 1:wikihow, 2 and 3 :reptilesmagazine, 4:wikihow again, 5: russiantortoise.com, 6: petmd, 7: azea.com, 8:tortoisesupply and 9: earthfriends. I’ve looked these sites amd they all say different things about the care, it must be very confusing for someone trying to find the right answer. Of course there are questions that put tfo on the first page like « how to raise a sulcata » putting it in 4th position.
> 
> I wish tfo was always on the first page and first results. Companies pay a lot of money to be first results so I know it’s already good for such a small thing like tfo. I think what really put tfo on the map is the continuous effort of long time members to educate people. I mean this is a lot of work think of how many people over the years that got helped and could raise their tortoise right and often saved their torts life. It’s like volunteering for tortoises around the world and im sure they do it because they like it and they get something positive out of it but I truly have much respect for their dedication.


It might be the questions I ask or the pet shops I use. Maybe both. I like camp kenan too. But you're right. It took me a few years to find TFO. I've only recently even learned how to go online to find information I need. I always tried to use books before. I still like books but now I have all kinds of information also. It's helping.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Mike Tyson bit Evander Holyfield’s ear


Ok, so my fairly new, male, unneutered tom cat is Evander, the cat formerly known as Tony the Tiger. Thank you! I sort of like "evander" better anyway!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I joined another forum, UK based, at the same time as this one and it was awful. Newbies were being bullied all over the place... and some of the worst bullies were the moderators.
> 
> I am so glad I found TFO


Was that Shelled Warriors? I still belong to that one. There's not much activity over there, but I haven't encountered any rudeness. I don't like it because I can't post pictures there. The only way to post pictures is to go through a picture hosting program, and I don't like to use them.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Was that Shelled Warriors? I still belong to that one. There's not much activity over there, but I haven't encountered any rudeness. I don't like it because I can't post pictures there. The only way to post pictures is to go through a picture hosting program, and I don't like to use them.



It was SW. I haven’t been on it for years. Not since the bullying got really bad. I guess people voted with their feet and left. Tom was banned from there I think. He has strong opinions, but he isn’t a bully.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a quick video of my new calico Koi.
> He is a great referee for the other two!


I'm gonna wind up with a fishy pet. I think I'm subconsciously working on a spot for the aquarium.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It was SW. I haven’t been on it for years. Not since the bullying got really bad. I guess people voted with their feet and left. Tom was banned from there I think. He has strong opinions, but he isn’t a bully.


Yeah, it's a shell of its former self. Some days there are no new posts at all, and when there are new posts it's only one, maybe two.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> On a smartphone or ipad, the screen is small. The app reformats the forum content so it works better on the phone. My ageing eyes need a magnifying glass to read TFO browser version on my iPhone screen


Yes. I really enjoy my phone with TFO but sometimes my eyes are having really bad effects from the light. I just have to stop because I can't read it. I think a computer would do the same though.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I am using a smartphone.


The ads don't seem to be as bad today. And the weird thing happens only if I type slowly.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> No I meant Carol H. I see you on here a lot and Carol H. I haven't seen her for awhile. She drove a long drive to get another tortoise recently so I'm hoping that's why. Just too busy. Our weather has been pretty bad. Hers was a bit worse because she's farther north in our state of Ohio.


It is confusing. I am not familiar with Carol H. And I did not know that there was a Carol H in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I sort of have key equivalents built into my head..I might not know exactly the temp “over there”, but good enough
> Every 1 degree of C = 1.8 degrees F.
> 
> For example for 5C, the formula to get F is: (5*°C* × 1.8) + 32 = 41*°F
> 
> Key Equivalents to Remember*
> 0 C = 32 F
> 10 C = 50 F
> 15 C = 60 F
> 20 C = 68 F
> 30 C = 85 F
> 40 C = 105 F


Thanks that helps a lot.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey and I looked at a few houses today.
> 
> I could really see myself relaxing poolside after a long hard day of kayaking.
> 
> Some nice gardening opportunities as well.
> 
> View attachment 268172


Looks lovely. I could relax there as well.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> We have some kind of fly in parts of SoCal that actually leave a hole in your skin, and it bleeds. They actually chase you...horrible huge things!


That sounds awful.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> But you didn't go high enough to cover summer where I live! How about 50degC? [emoji35]


That is seriously hot.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My cat is going crazy trying to get the mosquito on the ceiling!
> View attachment 268191


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d post a few flashback postcards.
> 
> One year ago today, JoesDad and I were in Wiltshire. This area is probably most famous for Stonehenge the ancient stone circle.
> 
> We visited its cousin at Avebury. The stones aren’t as big, but it is huge and covers a very large area. This is just a bit of it
> View attachment 268195
> 
> 
> We stayed at a very old pub in a village called Norton St Philip
> View attachment 268196
> 
> View attachment 268197
> 
> View attachment 268198
> 
> View attachment 268199
> 
> 
> And three years ago today, Daughter was establishing a relationship with this guy... XV is a male prairie dog in Grasslands National Park, Saskatchewan with a peanut butter addiction so bad that he was trapped several times a day.
> View attachment 268200


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol... I think I’m still going to have to put some “speed bumps” on the ramp... he still hasn’t went up and in on his own yet. It will be a big weight off my mind if he ever figures that part out!!!


Give it time. He just has to get used to it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am embarrassed !


Don't be. We love you. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All. It’s a little chilly here this morning compared to our last few days but looks like it’s gonna be a gorgeous day. Think my son is getting the crud so I will be working from home today:-(


Oh dear. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay, I`ll try to spend more time in this cold dark place.


Yay. Some light is coming back to the CDR. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Here’s what I found in the charity shops:
> 
> View attachment 268202
> 
> 
> Some eggs for Easter.... which are actually — candles. And a photo frame that fits daughter’s portrait, to take to my mom when we go visit her in mid-April.
> 
> View attachment 268203
> 
> 
> All cost under 4 USD, or less than 3 GBP.


Not bad. Well done.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> It’s this
> View attachment 268314
> 
> 
> Versus this
> View attachment 268315
> 
> 
> on a screen measuring 4”x2”
> 
> A lot of people only have a smart phone. They don’t own laptops or computers these days.



Have you tried the dark theme on the app? It’s pretty cool that’s what I use now


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been in and out of hospitals since 2015. Right after the accident in 2015 I was in hospitals, rehabs and assisted living for almost 3years . Since I have been home. I have been back in hospitals 3 or 4 times. When I posted that my attitude was lousy. I seem to be getting better. I feel good this morning so I hope it lasts all day.


I cannot imagine what it must have been like for you. I hope you are having a good day today.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings
> 
> Just back from a long beach walk..Found this little combo of jellyfish and crabs...
> 
> View attachment 268231


That is awesome.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851][emoji106]
> The app has finally let me back on!
> View attachment 268232
> View attachment 268233


Ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are a few more pix of that jellyfish/crab combo
> 
> View attachment 268234


Kind of weird looking.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well I’m sure you’ll get him... LOL... house cats just don’t know any better.. Sadly, your chihuahua will probably do a better job of catching the rat... I have an inside cat and she’s been fed all her life so she wouldn’t catch a cricket... but my Tom, well he was a wild kitten that I had my dad trap just for the purpose of “mousing” .. I’ve seen him take down a squirrel and he hemmed up a copperhead one time... I’m told, if they don’t have to hunt for their food, they loose the instinct to hunt...and I fear he may be getting a built spoiled but it’s really hard for me not to feed something.


My sister feeds her cat on demand in the hope that he will stop killing birds and mice - doesn't work!
He still has his killer instinct!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've been sitting here all afternoon wondering if I have the start of COPD because it feels like I' m not getting enough oxygen. I thought back over my day to see what was different about this day and remembered that I cleaned out Dudley's (110lb sulata) shed today.
> 
> Cleaning out the shed means sweeping up about two weeks of dried and dusty tortoise poop. The shed is about 10x10x6 with a very small/narrow people door for ventilation.
> 
> So I guess breathing all that poop dust must've coated my lungs (or maybe I'm too impressionable). At any ate, I went onto Amazon and ordered a package of medical face masks.


Face masks would definitely be a good idea.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is confusing. I am not familiar with Carol H. And I did not know that there was a Carol H in the CDR.


Cheryl Hills did a big trip to get Little Bit - do you think it may be her?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Ew! Rats! I'm not all that fond of mice, but rats? Yuck!!! I'm so glad you got him. I can't imagine having one in the house. I've seen partially eaten dead ones outside, but thankfully, never in the house. Years ago there was a movie about rats - Ben. Everytime the promo came on TV advertising that movie I had to leave the room. It almost made me sick to my stomach.


I forgot about that movie! But now you've reminded me again...gee, thanks. It's one of those best left forgotten. [emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
> Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though


Poor little guy. He sounds very brave.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> There’s a mouse or two in my house!! I’ve never had one!


Because we live right next to the vlei we have them all the time. It is one of the reasons why we have a cat.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> I forgot about that movie! But now you've reminded me again...gee, thanks. It's one of those best left forgotten. [emoji57]


I've never seen the film I just thought it was a sweet story about a boy and his pet rat.
It was only quite recently I heard it was a horror film.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I was thinking of something exactly like that... I’m going to take a look a lowes first chance I get.


I also thought it could do double duty. One to give my bunny some tread across a slick surface( not break his back). Two to be like a nail file for the little diva boy. I still had to take him for a nail trim but not as often. And I did find them at Lowe's.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It was in my daughter’s room and then ran to our extra room. I put my cat in and we peeked in but wouldn’t catch it!!
> I ran to the store and bought traps. Now my daughter thinks it’s under the fridge!! We are freaking out. We’re afraid to go in the bedroom between don’t want him to run loose . I’m at a loss[emoji17]


Your cat will eventually catch it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I think it’s just not much different. Son fell asleep while watching tv (6pm) and I have soaked, weighed, and logged all the tortoises and poured a glass of wine.. my little ones got moved into their upgrade enclosure tonight. Much bigger indoor area for them now.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s just ridiculous!! It’s a form of the herpes virus just like the fever blisters that you get on your lip... but in your eye, it can cause permanent damage...he’s the only person I’ve ever known that gets them in his eye... and it’s the same damn eye every time. We have a pediatric ophthalmologist that monitors him closely and it used to be so scary.. one time, he got strep and did not respond to antibiotics. He got the fever blisters In his eye and on the eyelid. We had to go to the hospital every day for injections for 5 days. he will always be susceptible but I hope they continue to happen more infrequently.. the past two years has really been a blessing.. ANYWAY.... I’m just thankful that he is not uncomfortable now
> 
> Sorry for rambling! Lol


Ramble away. Get it all off your chest. That is why we are here. Poor guy. Big Electronic hug.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> @Momof4
> Dedicated to you, Kathy........................


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Did I miss your summary somehow?


It is there. It is rather a long one.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> News flash... I went outside to button Toretto up for the night. I put him at the base of his “driveway” and he tried to turn around and leave so I picked him up and put him on the drive way at the base of the ramp.... AND HE CLIMBED! he pushed through the plastic and went in the box... I feel like my daughter just took her first steps [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whoop, whoop.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268257


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I hope this helps!!
> View attachment 268258


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] That is hilarious!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> It’s just ridiculous!! It’s a form of the herpes virus just like the fever blisters that you get on your lip... but in your eye, it can cause permanent damage...he’s the only person I’ve ever known that gets them in his eye... and it’s the same damn eye every time. We have a pediatric ophthalmologist that monitors him closely and it used to be so scary.. one time, he got strep and did not respond to antibiotics. He got the fever blisters In his eye and on the eyelid. We had to go to the hospital every day for injections for 5 days. he will always be susceptible but I hope they continue to happen more infrequently.. the past two years has really been a blessing.. ANYWAY.... I’m just thankful that he is not uncomfortable now
> 
> Sorry for rambling! Lol


Poor fella. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I really enjoy my phone with TFO but sometimes my eyes are having really bad effects from the light. I just have to stop because I can't read it. I think a computer would do the same though.


Have you tried turning on "blue light filter"?
If your phone has the option, that is. It filters out much of the blue that comes from electronics screens.
I've been diagnosed with macular degeneration, and must wear blue-filtering sunglasses when I'm outside. That blue is very damaging.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268278
> View attachment 268279
> View attachment 268280


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here’s a quick video of my new calico Koi.
> He is a great referee for the other two!


Love it.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Have you tried turning on "blue light filter"?
> If your phone has the option, that is. It filters out much of the blue that comes from electronics screens.
> I've been diagnosed with macular degeneration, and must wear blue-filtering sunglasses when I'm outside. That blue is very damaging.


I don't have a blue light filter. But it also happens if I try to crochet and other hobbys. My eye doctor said it's a combination of dry eyes and allergy. Plus old age dang it.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Happy Weds Noel. Adam would love those pics!!
> How is your sight now?


I must apologise Heather @EllieMay - It was you who posted the camels not Noel!
I'm going to blame the screen jumping around for the confusion - but it could just be me being confused!!
Hope you are having a good Wednesday anyway!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I don't have a blue light filter. But it also happens if I try to crochet and other hobbys. My eye doctor said it's a combination of dry eyes and allergy. Plus old age dang it.


Yeah, I certainly get the "old age" part. 

Sorry about the dry eyes and allergies...very irritating, I'm sure.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is there. It is rather a long one.


I don't care how long winded it is! I need a good laugh. I can't find it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Cheryl Hills did a big trip to get Little Bit - do you think it may be her?


Might be.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I don't care how long winded it is! I need a good laugh. I can't find it.


And I was looking for Cheryl Hills not Carol H. Sorry to cause some confusion.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> It might be the questions I ask or the pet shops I use. Maybe both. I like camp kenan too. But you're right. It took me a few years to find TFO. I've only recently even learned how to go online to find information I need. I always tried to use books before. I still like books but now I have all kinds of information also. It's helping.



I also used to like kampkenan but I have found some of the info he gave being wrong and he says he is always willing to learn but he ignores critizism. For exemple he says buying a pair so they can have a friend is better than just one because « hey I wouldn’t want to spend my life alone !». Clearly this is false info to sell more torts which he does.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't care how long winded it is! I need a good laugh. I can't find it.


Hopefully I did this right.

https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1723154


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> And I was looking for Cheryl Hills not Carol H. Sorry to cause some confusion.


No Worries.


----------



## Reptilony

Reptilony said:


> Have you tried the dark theme on the app? It’s pretty cool that’s what I use now




That’s what it looks like, I think it makes it much easier for my eyes.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Reptilony said:


> View attachment 268331
> That’s what it looks like, I think it makes it much easier for my eyes.


I use a dark theme on my entire phone. I agree, easier on the eyes, especially at night.


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> I have found a series called Secret Life of the Zoo..it’s based off of Chester Zoo in the UK and is very informative. Apparently this zoo is very active in breeding to try and save species that are on the decline. It’s a very interesting and informative show


So excited that it is on Hulu. I can watch it now.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I don't care how long winded it is! I need a good laugh. I can't find it.


Try clicking on this #136357


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good afternoon all

Big storm blew into Central Florida early this morning. We woke to winds, sliding sideways rain and waves! The size of houses, warnings for rip tides. Erosion. 

We made an executive decision to depart this morning. Weather forecast was gale force winds, rain, rip tides. We could have lounged around our room.....but why? Our original plan was to depart very early tomorrow/Thursday morning. So, a full days rain today, coupled with wind wasn’t appealing.

The Atlantic this morning...as we departed. Looking rough! and wonderful.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay, for the first time it is taking me a long time to catch up. I will need to come back to it later, as I need to get on with work. However first I must do this:
> 
> Previously in the CDR:
> 
> *Mark:* Went to Naples on a kayaking vacation, he has been teasing us with pics of beautiful beaches and lush forests, with pictures of Alligators, Monkey's, Manatees and weird looking skeletons. We were guessing for a long time where he was going and what that skeleton was. But eventually the brains of the CDR put it together and the guesses were right.
> 
> *Linda: * Has opened up the CDR facebook group, in case the TFO goes down and we cannot chat. This will be our home away from home room. France was visited and JoesDad brought home an unfriendly companion, however he seems to have recovered from the effects of said companion. Linda is putting off the ironing for as long as she can as like the rest of us, it is that job that we just don't like doing.
> 
> *Lena: * Helped with messeging all the friends to get them to join the FB group. and took us on a visit to the little people hiding under slabs in Oslo (which by the way is the land of peace awards ) I wonder if the little people thought that Lena was a giant when they saw her? Lena is back at home and seen as how today is Monday, having her chill time. After her busy weekend.
> 
> *Kathy: * After fighting the big fight her Beta did not make it. But has been replaced by Fish Sticks ( Kathy is hoping her son does not choose her grand children's names if the name he gave the beta fish is anything to go by). And there are poppies popping up all over the place where Kathy lives. Kathy just don't smoke them.
> 
> *Ray: * Is still struggling with the infection, and does not want to go and stay in the hospital. He is obviously a home boy and is happiest with his wife. Don't worry Ray it WILL get better.
> 
> *CathieG: * Is sick and tired of the new advertising system, it is crimping her style. However as a result, Cathie has decided to join FB, And yes we were the only group who has persuaded her to join. Yay for us. Cathie has been thinking of getting a Beta fish as well, as all the pics floating around in the CDR looks so good that we all want one too.
> 
> *Anne:* Bold and Pinstripe keep us entertained with their antics. Bold has even gone so far as to dance for his food but once he gets it, you can forget about anymore dancing. Anne must be feeling spring in the air, as her sinusitis is acting up so much so that Anne is sleeping until 2 in the afternoon just trying to recover. Either that or Bold has exhausted Anne with his antics. Who is to say .....
> 
> *Lyn:* Kettles are causing unnecessary extra exercises for Lyn and making her walk up and down flights of stairs. Her physio has gone well and she now has homework to do. Hopefully the homework hound does not eat her homework, otherwise Lyn is going to be punished and may have to walk up and down more flights of stairs. Poor Lola tired taking a bite out of Lyn's hand and as a result missed and caught his beak on her ring instead. Now his beak is missing a piece, as it broke off when he pulled his head back.
> 
> *Tricia: * Has had one person already sign on the dotted line for her house but they are going to carry on showing it, in case a better offer comes along. her dog Sheldon (I wonder if he is named after Sheldon in the Big Bang Theory) has been diagnosed with cancer but still chases the kids around the house like a puppy. Way to go Sheldon, you keep on fighting and being the big lovable old man  that you are.
> 
> *Heather:* Is recovering from an op, but nothing has stopped and or changed her work ethics. She is still as energetic and on the go as always. Her daughter is making her proud with her achievements and of course thereby making the CDR parents proud of her too. The night house for Toretto is coming along nicely and everything is in place. Heather is just running it to make sure that everything works correctly before moving Toretto in. Who by the way told me, that s/he cannot wait, and it is taking far too long.
> 
> *Karensocal: * Has popped in and cannot keep up with our chatter. We apparently talk wayyyyyyyy to much. But don't worry we will bring her over to the dark side sooner or later. Karen seems to be very well versed in Beta Fish among a few other members, so should be able to help if necessary and if she wants to of course.
> 
> *Noel: * Has decided to paint her house a lovely blue and off cream color (or at least I think it is an off cream. Who knows...) Shelly is knocking down plastic barriers as she either thinks she needs to be fed more or does not like the weather or has places to go. Either way Noel is getting dirty looks and is waiting for Shelly to try her next move.
> *
> Yvonne:* Is still more energetic than the rest of us, as she is weed eating her gardens and times the battery life to the life of her arm strength. Both give up at the same time to carry on another day.
> 
> *Reptilony:* Is still getting snow and is dreaming of Sunny and Warm days. By the by he also seems to be an expert with Beta fish. So another one who can help.
> 
> *Todd:* Has built his pond under the car port and it looks quite awesome. Snap told me as well that he cannot wait for the bigger turtles to move so that he can get a bigger tank to have some fun in.
> 
> *Sabine:* Is still busy with her work and pets. so no time to say hi over here, but we all miss her and will wait patiently for her next pop in.
> 
> *CarolM:* Has been having electricity cuts all week long, hoepfully this week is better and there are no load shedding days. The weather is a changing on this side - well mostly - although it still feels like summer most days. I m waiting patiently for the one egg that I know about to hatch and are desperately hoping that the egg is not infertile. Anyway I better be patient.
> 
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is not knitting anymore mittens, scarves or hats, as they are just piling up everywhere. The Snow leopard is complaining that the carrots have been scarce lately and or frozen. The hedgehogs lost some quills the other day when they were frightened and ask if anybody sees them to please return them to them as soon as possible. The one legged pirate seems to have run out of Sherry and says that the Leprechaun borrowed money from the till and now does not want to pay up. He has recommended that we put him back into the tank as punishment again and does not know why we let the Leprechaun out in the first place. The leprechaun says that it was not him and that it was that horse .... you know the one with no name who disappeared into the desert. Personally I think that the Leprechaun is talking nonsense and should have his cookies confiscated as punishment.
> 
> Montgomery asks if anybody would like some coffee or tea and if so he will be along shortly. Silly and Willy are missing Sabine but are enjoying the sardines that they found in corner 17. The Jellyfish have told me that they feel like they are being abused what with all the poking that they get. So we came to an agreement and we must please ask their permission first if we want to poke them for light. They may just glow for us without having to be poked if we ask nicely when we need some light.
> 
> Until next time......the saga continues......


Amazing...all my favorites popping in 24 hours. That makes a beautiful day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We’re overnighting in Santee, South Carolina. Seven hours from Sully/home


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> View attachment 268331
> That’s what it looks like, I think it makes it much easier for my eyes.


How did you do that? It might help me.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Big storm blew into Central Florida early this morning. We woke to winds, sliding sideways rain and waves! The size of houses, warnings for rip tides. Erosion.
> 
> We made an executive decision to depart this morning. Weather forecast was gale force winds, rain, rip tides. We could have lounged around our room.....but why? Our original plan was to depart very early tomorrow/Thursday morning. So, a full days rain today, coupled with wind wasn’t appealing.
> 
> The Atlantic this morning...as we departed. Looking rough! and wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 268332
> View attachment 268333
> View attachment 268334


Wow! I'm so glad this held off til now! Could have been a disaster! 

I hope @ALDABRAMAN and @ZEROPILOT are ok. Along with anyone else in south FL.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> We’re overnighting in Santee, South Carolina. Seven hours from Sully/home
> 
> View attachment 268335


What! You stopped for the night ALREADY? LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I've never seen the film I just thought it was a sweet story about a boy and his pet rat.
> It was only quite recently I heard it was a horror film.


And it was in the days before computer graphics, so all those hundreds of rats were probably real! "My job, m'am? Well, I'm a rat wrangler for the movies!" .Ew!


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Have you tried turning on "blue light filter"?
> If your phone has the option, that is. It filters out much of the blue that comes from electronics screens.
> I've been diagnosed with macular degeneration, and must wear blue-filtering sunglasses when I'm outside. That blue is very damaging.


It's heck to get old and have the body start breaking down. I feel your pain.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> How did you do that? It might help me.



Go to settings, general, night reading ( im not sure that’s what it’s called in english but that’s the first setting).


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> What! You stopped for the night ALREADY? LOL


This is a long, large state.
Weather conditions in central and south Florida are often very different.
Thanks for thinking about us.


----------



## Reptilony

Reptilony said:


> Go to settings, general, night reading ( im not sure that’s what it’s called in english but that’s the first setting).


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Big storm blew into Central Florida early this morning. We woke to winds, sliding sideways rain and waves! The size of houses, warnings for rip tides. Erosion.
> 
> We made an executive decision to depart this morning. Weather forecast was gale force winds, rain, rip tides. We could have lounged around our room.....but why? Our original plan was to depart very early tomorrow/Thursday morning. So, a full days rain today, coupled with wind wasn’t appealing.
> 
> The Atlantic this morning...as we departed. Looking rough! and wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 268332
> View attachment 268333
> View attachment 268334



Beautiful photos and they loaded straight away. No going into webview! [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I may have absences in the next couple of weeks. Our parliament just rejected all the options for Brexit put to it (there were 8 varying from crashing out without a deal to deciding not to leave after all) [emoji849] and the fights have broken out on my moderator forum. I need to go “persuade” a few to take a rest from the keyboard!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Happy Weds Noel. Adam would love those pics!!
> How is your sight now?



My sight is ok.
Going to see the doctor next week.
Double vision still there.
Hopefully I don’t have to have another surgery


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday [emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I must apologise Heather @EllieMay - It was you who posted the camels not Noel!
> I'm going to blame the screen jumping around for the confusion - but it could just be me being confused!!
> Hope you are having a good Wednesday anyway!!



LOL!!! It didn’t hurt my feelings. If it made you laugh, it didn’t matter who posted it, mission accomplished)


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Big storm blew into Central Florida early this morning. We woke to winds, sliding sideways rain and waves! The size of houses, warnings for rip tides. Erosion.
> 
> We made an executive decision to depart this morning. Weather forecast was gale force winds, rain, rip tides. We could have lounged around our room.....but why? Our original plan was to depart very early tomorrow/Thursday morning. So, a full days rain today, coupled with wind wasn’t appealing.
> 
> The Atlantic this morning...as we departed. Looking rough! and wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 268332
> View attachment 268333
> View attachment 268334


Very moody pics!
Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I may have absences in the next couple of weeks. Our parliament just rejected all the options for Brexit put to it (there were 8 varying from crashing out without a deal to deciding not to leave after all) [emoji849] and the fights have broken out on my moderator forum. I need to go “persuade” a few to take a rest from the keyboard!


There's a lot to be said for the 'no politics' rule!!!
Maybe when you've finished with the forum you could pop into Westminster and sort them all out there!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> My sight is ok.
> Going to see the doctor next week.
> Double vision still there.
> Hopefully I don’t have to have another surgery
> View attachment 268344


That's such a shame it's not been completely successful yet.
Good luck at the docs!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> LOL!!! It didn’t hurt my feelings. If it made you laugh, it didn’t matter who posted it, mission accomplished)


How is your boy today and has Toretto made it up the ramp by himself today ?(or is it too early for his bedtime?)


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Me too. I lost your curious math problem on my shortcut though. How are your 2 little ones? I can't remember both of their names. One was Mo?


Mo and Ma. Short names of Moyenne and Mahé. Two islands of the Seychelles.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've been sitting here all afternoon wondering if I have the start of COPD because it feels like I' m not getting enough oxygen. I thought back over my day to see what was different about this day and remembered that I cleaned out Dudley's (110lb sulata) shed today.
> 
> Cleaning out the shed means sweeping up about two weeks of dried and dusty tortoise poop. The shed is about 10x10x6 with a very small/narrow people door for ventilation.
> 
> So I guess breathing all that poop dust must've coated my lungs (or maybe I'm too impressionable). At any ate, I went onto Amazon and ordered a package of medical face masks.


Please watch your breathing problem. You have had a bad cold ? Hopefully you are not developing a pneumonia.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
> Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though


I am sorry to hear that your son is sick, Heather. Hopefully the meds will help. All luck and best wishes from me to him.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> There's a lot to be said for the 'no politics' rule!!!
> Maybe when you've finished with the forum you could pop into Westminster and sort them all out there!!!



It’s gone quiet for a while. I am going to grab a drink and then go to bed.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Sometimes one heart can say more than 100 words.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s gone quiet for a while. I am going to grab a drink and then go to bed.


Make it a double and sleep well LInda!
Night Night


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Hump Day [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I am sorry to hear that your son is sick, Heather. Hopefully the meds will help. All luck and best wishes from me to him.


Hi Sabine, glad to see that those animals of yours are giving you a little relaxation time!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Getting Search Engine Optimisation right is a specialist skill. Josh has to balance the costs of paying someone to help with it and the taking the time out to learn himself against the income it will raise.
> 
> (My day job is IT and I did SEO training, but it’s changed a lot since I did it)


When we have more TFO supporter it will make it easier for Josh to keep the forum running ??????


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268355


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Sabine, glad to see that those animals of yours are giving you a little relaxation time!


Hi Lyn. Yes they do, but I have to work right now. Speak more tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn. Yes they do, but I have to work right now. Speak more tomorrow.


Goodnight Sabine take care!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268355


Silly tort ! Love is in the air .....


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Sabine take care!


Thank you ! You too.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I may have absences in the next couple of weeks. Our parliament just rejected all the options for Brexit put to it (there were 8 varying from crashing out without a deal to deciding not to leave after all) [emoji849] and the fights have broken out on my moderator forum. I need to go “persuade” a few to take a rest from the keyboard!



You mean the brexit is not happening after all?


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I don't have a blue light filter. But it also happens if I try to crochet and other hobbys. My eye doctor said it's a combination of dry eyes and allergy. Plus old age dang it.



I think you do, you probably just haven’t known about it. 
I have it on mine but I don’t like it. It makes the screen a sorta orange color but not orange orange.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We’re overnighting in Santee, South Carolina. Seven hours from Sully/home
> 
> View attachment 268335





Bee62 said:


> Mo and Ma. Short names of Moyenne and Mahé. Two islands of the Seychelles.


How lovely...


----------



## Momof4

I’m ready for a song @Bee62!!
How about something from the Eagles?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Please watch your breathing problem. You have had a bad cold ? Hopefully you are not developing a pneumonia.


No, it's fine today. I'll just be more careful to not breathe tortoise poop dust anymore.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still a good day’s drive tomorrow


----------



## Reptilony

Do you know what this is? Absolutely massive circles...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! I'm so glad this held off til now! Could have been a disaster!
> 
> I hope @ALDABRAMAN and @ZEROPILOT are ok. Along with anyone else in south FL.



~ First i am aware if this, it was a beautiful day down in SW Florida.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Big storm blew into Central Florida early this morning. We woke to winds, sliding sideways rain and waves! The size of houses, warnings for rip tides. Erosion.
> 
> We made an executive decision to depart this morning. Weather forecast was gale force winds, rain, rip tides. We could have lounged around our room.....but why? Our original plan was to depart very early tomorrow/Thursday morning. So, a full days rain today, coupled with wind wasn’t appealing.
> 
> The Atlantic this morning...as we departed. Looking rough! and wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 268332
> View attachment 268333
> View attachment 268334


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I may have absences in the next couple of weeks. Our parliament just rejected all the options for Brexit put to it (there were 8 varying from crashing out without a deal to deciding not to leave after all) [emoji849] and the fights have broken out on my moderator forum. I need to go “persuade” a few to take a rest from the keyboard!


Oh boy. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> My sight is ok.
> Going to see the doctor next week.
> Double vision still there.
> Hopefully I don’t have to have another surgery
> View attachment 268344


Oh no Noel. Maybe glasses can correct it?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268355


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji3] Love that pic.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Do you know what this is? Absolutely massive circles...
> View attachment 268358
> View attachment 268359
> View attachment 268360
> View attachment 268361


Really big umbrella's! [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ First i am aware if this, it was a beautiful day down in SW Florida.


Glad to see that all is beautiful and calm by you. 

Welcome to the Cold Dark Rooms, where the Jellyfish give you light, the Leprechaun causes nonsense and the one legged Pirate serves the hard stuff down by the pub. Watch out for the hedgehogs it is rather painful if you step on them. And if you have homework that you don't want the Homework hound will take care of it for you.

Just a question but have you ever thought about putting in a live cam? So that people can tune in and watch your gorgeous torts doing their thing?


----------



## CarolM

Happy Thursday Everyone. I hope you all have a good one. 

It is almost weekend.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> I think you do, you probably just haven’t known about it.
> I have it on mine but I don’t like it. It makes the screen a sorta orange color but not orange orange.


Yes, I agree it changes the color. But since I use the filter all the time, when I see the screen without it I think it looks awful! LOL!


----------



## KarenSoCal

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ First i am aware if this, it was a beautiful day down in SW Florida.


Well, I'm glad to hear that! They had been in Naples, but went looking at houses. Maybe they were not so close to you. Naples is close to you, right?


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear that! They had been in Naples, but went looking at houses. Maybe they were not so close to you. Naples is close to you, right?


Just re-read...they were in central FL when the storm blew in.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268355



The joys of owning a male! That’s something I don’t miss [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> You mean the brexit is not happening after all?


Unless our MPs agree to something we leave on April 12 without a deal and that’s the only thing they have agreed on.

(It was March 29, but the EU took pity on us)

Our MPs only seem to be working to their own personal agendas rather than in the best interests of the country at the moment


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Still a good day’s drive tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 268356



Have a safe trip Mark


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Do you know what this is? Absolutely massive circles...
> View attachment 268358
> View attachment 268359
> View attachment 268360
> View attachment 268361



Irrigation. Fields being watered by a central water cannon that slowly turns in a circle. It’s a pretty common view through a plane window.


----------



## JoesMum

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ First i am aware if this, it was a beautiful day down in SW Florida.



Welcome to the CDR Greg  . Glad to hear it was OK


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! 

My Moderator forum is ominously quiet... actually I think both sides have decided to agree our politics is a mess and a ceasefire exists. Hopefully it will continue 


I have yoga this morning so I had better go eat my breakfast. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Charity shops are great. If you but some wax pens you could decorate those eggs for Easter - I'm sure your daughter would love that!


Thank you for the idea, Lyn! My mom would love it too even more that way  It's all Arts & Crafts movement in our house anyway


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It is! On a CDR postcard!
> 
> I’d expect to see it in a travel supplement advertising romantic holidays (not that I look at romantic getaways! [emoji1])


Mark should start a postcard business alongside his woodcarving.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I've been sitting here all afternoon wondering if I have the start of COPD because it feels like I' m not getting enough oxygen. I thought back over my day to see what was different about this day and remembered that I cleaned out Dudley's (110lb sulata) shed today.
> 
> Cleaning out the shed means sweeping up about two weeks of dried and dusty tortoise poop. The shed is about 10x10x6 with a very small/narrow people door for ventilation.
> 
> So I guess breathing all that poop dust must've coated my lungs (or maybe I'm too impressionable). At any ate, I went onto Amazon and ordered a package of medical face masks.


Good idea, Yvonne! When you need a hand with all that tort poop, let me know. Daughter and I would love a summer camp over at your place.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> How is your boy today and has Toretto made it up the ramp by himself today ?(or is it too early for his bedtime?)



He has felt good but the eye looks rough and there’s still lots of snot from the allergy attack. I imagine we will be home again today. It’s not quite 3am here but the dogs woke me up for some reason... Toretto regressed some from night before. I had to put him a mostly in before he quit trying to turn around [emoji35]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Only if you are near the river mouth!!


Oh, let's not get carried away with all these pun opportunities!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I am sorry to hear that your son is sick, Heather. Hopefully the meds will help. All luck and best wishes from me to him.



Thanks Sabine... He’s pretty resilient . How have you been? What’s been keeping you away so much? Everything ok? How are Ma & Mo & the sullies, and the rescue dog?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I was only in for 2 nights and didn't sleep a wink until I was under the anaesthetic.


The night after my C-section... One of the reasons daughter will, in all likelihood, be my only child.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn. Yes they do, but I have to work right now. Speak more tomorrow.



What do you do for work?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Still a good day’s drive tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 268356



Your bound to see something cool along the way [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! I don’t know if it counts for much, but I’m here [emoji23]... I took my son to the pediatrician this morning and apparently he suffered a severe allergy attack yesterday which also caused a fever blister In his eye... He was very sickly from birth to 3 yrs old and we dealt with all kinds of weird Illnesses.. when he turned 3, it was like a miraculous turning point and everything just went away. He hasn’t been on any meds (compared to 3 different ones per day) for 2 years now. I’m not sure what happened but we left with 5 different meds a day to get through. We can stop 2 when he’s better but the other 3 will have to be continued for at least 6
> Months [emoji35]... the good news, he has felt great today. His specialist had provided meds to keep on hand in the case of the fever blister in the eye and I caught that early and started it last night. It’s very painful and used to happen to him every time he got any other kind of illness. He’s a trooper and doesn’t complain about much . Guess we will be hangin at home for another day or two though


I know something about having a kid on long-term meds.  This was the first winter in the past three three we didn't have to use any of those (she's turning 7 in June). Hope Jayden is better real soon!


----------



## EllieMay

@AZtortMom

I’m hoping your vision gets singled out soon. Can’t imagine how frustrating that must be! Hugs [emoji847]


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> I am still here. Just trying to catch up. Had a couple busy weeks. New tort is settling in good and I will soon post picks of all the babies.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> The night after my C-section... One of the reasons daughter will, in all likelihood, be my only child.



Haha... I thought that for 11years and then God had a different idea [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> There’s a mouse or two in my house!! I’ve never had one!


Eek!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I think it’s a small rat!!
> I saw him underneath the fridge!! I have traps there!!
> I’m not gonna be able to sleep.
> 
> I open the garage door hoping he’ll run out! It about 7ft away.
> 
> I have a lame cat!!!


I'd feel rattled too...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> News flash... I went outside to button Toretto up for the night. I put him at the base of his “driveway” and he tried to turn around and leave so I picked him up and put him on the drive way at the base of the ramp.... AND HE CLIMBED! he pushed through the plastic and went in the box... I feel like my daughter just took her first steps [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


You must be one proud momma! Well done, Toretto!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I hope this helps!!
> View attachment 268258


Hope so too!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well I have to go to bed now, so I'll wish you all a peaceful (and rat free) evening/night and say nos da.
> Take care - see you tomorrow.





JoesMum said:


> And I must turn in too. Nos da Lyn! Have a good evening the rest of you. Not see you all tomorrow!


So, you both've been following the late-night drama over at Kathy's?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> It’s a rat!! I set up my video and he runs in and out from under fridge .
> I ran back to Lowe’s and bought different traps.
> 
> I’m on a mission now!!
> 
> I’m still mad at my cat!!


At least you don't have to worry about mosquito bites...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268278
> View attachment 268279
> View attachment 268280


I'm surprised this wasn't Noel who posted this!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Happy Weds Noel. Adam would love those pics!!
> How is your sight now?


SNAP'ish..?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not computer literate, so I don't really understand "app." Why is it necessary to use an app to access the Forum when it's right there on the web?


It's easier to hold the phone in your hand, and you can access TFO on the go. You could also use the web version on the phone, theoretically, but it's awful.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I forgot that you don’t have a smartphone.
> 
> There’s an “app” store that’s kinda like a library. Let’s say you need a calculator on your phone. You go to App Store and search for one and you down loaded on your phone and you get a tile(Sqaure) to click on and use.
> 
> Apps for businesses like Lowe’s, Costco or Amazon are just easier to use when shopping or researching.
> 
> On your computer you would just go to the website.
> 
> I haven’t used my computer forever because everything is on my phone.
> 
> I hope I explained it right.
> View attachment 268302


"I, Robot" has an app??


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's grey, sprinkling and ugly outside today. I've taken care of the animals and I'm back inside with my little electric space heater. The whole time I was tending the tortoises Misty was waiting for me in front of the door to the house under the awning. She doesn't like the rain!
> 
> What's the name of the fighter who had his ear bit by the other fighter? I've named my new tom cat Tony the Tiger, but I think a better name would be that boxer with the ear. Right now the whole right side of his face is bald and scabby and he has a big blood scab on one ear. He fancies himself this great fighter and picks fights with Mr. Kitty (neutered young male). Mr. Kitty has a tiny scratch or bite mark here or there, but nothing compared to how Tony looks. He's a fighter, just not a very good one. If it weren't so serious, their fights would be almost comical. Before I let Misty out to break them up, they actually look like those cartoon fights where the cartoon characters are spinning around like a top with the yowls and growls and stars and lightning bolts jumping out of the spin.


"The Bite Fight"! Mike Tyson did it, but I had to google the name of his opponent -- 
_Evander Holyfield vs. Mike Tyson II, billed as "The Sound and the Fury" and afterwards infamously referred to as "The Bite Fight", ... achieved notoriety as one of the most bizarre fights in boxing history, after Tyson bit off part of Holyfield's ear._​
I've been meaning to ask, is your electric heater efficient in heating Space?


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> I also used to like kampkenan but I have found some of the info he gave being wrong and he says he is always willing to learn but he ignores critizism. For exemple he says buying a pair so they can have a friend is better than just one because « hey I wouldn’t want to spend my life alone !». Clearly this is false info to sell more torts which he does.


Might have been one of those websites/youtube channels that convinced me to get Elsa for my Kristoff -- "so that the poor boy wouldn't be lonely"! Poor Elsa suffered a lot before I learned enough to keep them apart. But I was also secretly hoping for tiny tort babies... 

That was also before I knew we'd have to leave Turkey. Would have to smuggle one out of the country if babies happened.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Big storm blew into Central Florida early this morning. We woke to winds, sliding sideways rain and waves! The size of houses, warnings for rip tides. Erosion.
> 
> We made an executive decision to depart this morning. Weather forecast was gale force winds, rain, rip tides. We could have lounged around our room.....but why? Our original plan was to depart very early tomorrow/Thursday morning. So, a full days rain today, coupled with wind wasn’t appealing.
> 
> The Atlantic this morning...as we departed. Looking rough! and wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 268332
> View attachment 268333
> View attachment 268334


Hope you have a good trip back! Sully must be missing you


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> What! You stopped for the night ALREADY? LOL


I know, right? Less than 10 minutes into the journey!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I may have absences in the next couple of weeks. Our parliament just rejected all the options for Brexit put to it (there were 8 varying from crashing out without a deal to deciding not to leave after all) [emoji849] and the fights have broken out on my moderator forum. I need to go “persuade” a few to take a rest from the keyboard!


Oh dear. You'd think those forum members are in the parliament!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> My sight is ok.
> Going to see the doctor next week.
> Double vision still there.
> Hopefully I don’t have to have another surgery
> View attachment 268344


Oh dear. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s gone quiet for a while. I am going to grab a drink and then go to bed.


Another late-night drama for you, on another forum, right?


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268355


Ouch...


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Do you know what this is? Absolutely massive circles...
> View attachment 268358
> View attachment 268359
> View attachment 268360
> View attachment 268361


UFO landing sites.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> He has felt good but the eye looks rough and there’s still lots of snot from the allergy attack. I imagine we will be home again today. It’s not quite 3am here but the dogs woke me up for some reason... Toretto regressed some from night before. I had to put him a mostly in before he quit trying to turn around [emoji35]


Naughty four-legged children!
Hope your boy is not too uncomfortable...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Haha... I thought that for 11years and then God had a different idea [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


It would take divine intervention for me too!


----------



## Kristoff

Hi, everyone! I missed a day in the life of the CDR, but caught up now. Hope everyone thoroughly enjoys their Thursday! The weekend ahead looks like hell for me, but it's mostly self-inflicted, so I won't complain. Much.


----------



## JoesMum

Pre- yoga nest box drama. We have a new tenant. 

There’s been one almighty scrap at the entrance and now every piecevof nesting material is being inspected and anything that doesn’t pass is being removed. 





I must admit, the nest was very grassy. Bluet!ts normally build with moss which appears to be this one’s preference


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Pre- yoga nest box drama. We have a new tenant.
> 
> There’s been one almighty scrap at the entrance and now every piecevof nesting material is being inspected and anything that doesn’t pass is being removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, the nest was very grassy. Bluet!ts normally build with moss which appears to be this one’s preference



She’s a beauty, and seems to have very exacting standards. The other one may have been a little flighty...


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> You mean the brexit is not happening after all?


Who knows?
We'll be (more of) a laughing stock if it doesn't!!
Anyway - no politics!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Do you know what this is? Absolutely massive circles...
> View attachment 268358
> View attachment 268359
> View attachment 268360
> View attachment 268361


Giant trees that have been felled?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Pre- yoga nest box drama. We have a new tenant.
> 
> There’s been one almighty scrap at the entrance and now every piecevof nesting material is being inspected and anything that doesn’t pass is being removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, the nest was very grassy. Bluet!ts normally build with moss which appears to be this one’s preference


Oh dear looks like some gazumping is going on there!!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Do you know what this is? Absolutely massive circles...
> View attachment 268358
> View attachment 268359
> View attachment 268360
> View attachment 268361


An observatory, radar dishes?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Hope everyone is having a thoroughly good Thursday!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> "I, Robot" has an app??



Yes, she maps out the house for a few days and then you name the rooms for her to clean or put her on a schedule for day and times to clean. 

Her name is Merry because I got her on x-mas.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> It would take divine intervention for me too!



Same with my friend who had her 2nd in January after the dr told her for 12yrs she couldn’t.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Not on my laptop.


It sounds like a smartphone problem.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> "The Bite Fight"! Mike Tyson did it, but I had to google the name of his opponent --
> _Evander Holyfield vs. Mike Tyson II, billed as "The Sound and the Fury" and afterwards infamously referred to as "The Bite Fight", ... achieved notoriety as one of the most bizarre fights in boxing history, after Tyson bit off part of Holyfield's ear._​
> I've been meaning to ask, is your electric heater efficient in heating Space?


. . . where no man has gone before! The final frontier!!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Irrigation. Fields being watered by a central water cannon that slowly turns in a circle. It’s a pretty common view through a plane window.



Ok I found the best answer lol. So I suppose this is how you do agriculture in a desert...


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Giant trees that have been felled?



Haha they would be the biggest trees this world have ever seen! You can see tiny houses near these circles.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Who knows?
> We'll be (more of) a laughing stock if it doesn't!!
> Anyway - no politics!!!



You people fight when you talk politics?


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> UFO landing sites.



Haha I don’t think this is area 51


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Might have been one of those websites/youtube channels that convinced me to get Elsa for my Kristoff -- "so that the poor boy wouldn't be lonely"! Poor Elsa suffered a lot before I learned enough to keep them apart. But I was also secretly hoping for tiny tort babies...
> 
> That was also before I knew we'd have to leave Turkey. Would have to smuggle one out of the country if babies happened.
> 
> View attachment 268374



Why do you « have » to leave turkey? Also...you speak english, dane and turc?? Maybe russian also? A bit of french!?


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Unless our MPs agree to something we leave on April 12 without a deal and that’s the only thing they have agreed on.
> 
> (It was March 29, but the EU took pity on us)
> 
> Our MPs only seem to be working to their own personal agendas rather than in the best interests of the country at the moment



Ok im just wondering why do you want to quit the rest of Europe? You don’t want your taxes to go in Greece? Im jk lol, I have no idea what this is all about. I know my place wanted to separate itself a couple times but it was for identity reasons, and that’s totally unrelated...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> . . . where no man has gone before! The final frontier!!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Haha I don’t think this is area 51


Dang! I thought I'd identified it correctly.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Why do you « have » to leave turkey? Also...you speak english, dane and turc?? Maybe russian also? A bit of french!?


I guess we're not allowed to discuss politics, but if you check the news, almost anything about Turkey, you'll know.  
I don't speak Danish or French, unfortunately. Only English, Turkish, and Russian.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Silly tort ! Love is in the air .....



Indeed [emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's fine today. I'll just be more careful to not breathe tortoise poop dust anymore.



Goodness!
Feel better dear friend [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> My Moderator forum is ominously quiet... actually I think both sides have decided to agree our politics is a mess and a ceasefire exists. Hopefully it will continue
> 
> 
> I have yoga this morning so I had better go eat my breakfast.
> 
> Have a good day all



You too [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> I'm surprised this wasn't Noel who posted this!



IKR [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope everyone is having a thoroughly good Thursday!



Morning Lyn [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday roommates [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> I guess we're not allowed to discuss politics, but if you check the news, almost anything about Turkey, you'll know.
> I don't speak Danish or French, unfortunately. Only English, Turkish, and Russian.



Ok no politics then! Still very impressive they are so different, especially russian, where are you born?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m ready for a song @Bee62!!
> How about something from the Eagles?


Okay. Good idea. Please wait a little bit ....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's fine today. I'll just be more careful to not breathe tortoise poop dust anymore.


Good to hear that you are fine today. Dusty, dry poop is really not good for human lungs.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Sabine... He’s pretty resilient . How have you been? What’s been keeping you away so much? Everything ok? How are Ma & Mo & the sullies, and the rescue dog?


Hi Heather. I am fine although I am still struggeling with shingles. That seems to be a never ending story... But I don`t want to complain. My pets are fine. Ma & Mo and the sullies are growing well and the greek dog will get soon a companion ( another young greek dog puppy ). Much work with my animals and in and around the house kept me away.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Good idea. Please wait a little bit ....



Yay!! I’m very patient. 

What is a Greek dog?


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! I’m very patient.
> 
> What is a Greek dog?


Oh sorry. I meant a dog from greece.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Ok I found the best answer lol. So I suppose this is how you do agriculture in a desert...



Anywhere hot and dry. There’s some in southern France.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Ok im just wondering why do you want to quit the rest of Europe? You don’t want your taxes to go in Greece? Im jk lol, I have no idea what this is all about. I know my place wanted to separate itself a couple times but it was for identity reasons, and that’s totally unrelated...



We aren’t allowed to discuss politics in TFO so I will simply give a history and leave it at that. 

Back in the 1970s the UK joined what was then known as the Common Market. A trading coalition between European countries. 

The Common Market has since expanded, became the European Union, and got a Parliament to which each country elects representatives. This sets standards and laws that apply to all countries in the EU.

Our parliament has to adopt these laws into our nation’s laws... except where we can opt out (Opt out example, the UK never adopted the Euro as currency)

Some people dislike the increasing power of the EU and fear it will turn into the United States of Europe. 

Some people like that it makes things like travel and trade so easy. 

A few years ago, anti EU feeling was rising and the then Prime Minister said he would have a referendum on staying in the EU if his party won the next General Election. They did and we had a referendum. 

The arguments got really nasty and by the narrowest of majorities the vote was to leave. The Prime Minister resigned and Theresa May became PM. 

BUT... the referendum vote wasn’t legally binding and both sides told porkies about what would happen if we left. 

Anyway, 8 months after the referendum our new PM decided to formally start the clock ticking on leaving and we had two years to negotiate a deal. That two years is up tomorrow. 

A deal took a lot of thrashing out because neither our government or the EU had been expecting us to leave. And the deal was only settled a few weeks ago. 

The problem is that the deal only goes through if there’s a majority in our Parliament in favour... and there isn’t.

The EU gave us an extension until April 11 to agree on something. And our Parliament has been bickering ever since. 

Most of the UK population is thoroughly sick of it. Some are adamant we shouldn’t leave at all, some that we should just leave without a deal... and some think we have to have a deal because it would be damaging to the economy if we don’t. 

Everyone agrees our government has messed up! Nobody seems to have a solution


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh sorry. I meant a dog from greece.



A rescue?


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> We aren’t allowed to discuss politics in TFO so I will simply give an outline and leave it at that.
> 
> Back in the 1970s the UK joined what was then known as the Common Market. A trading coalition between European countries.
> 
> The Common Market has since expanded, became the European Union, and got a Parliament to which each country elects representatives. This sets standards and laws that apply to all countries in the EU.
> 
> Our parliament has to adopt these laws into our nation’s laws... except where we can opt out (Opt out example, the UK never adopted the Euro as currency)
> 
> Some people dislike the increasing power of the EU and fear it will turn into the United States of Europe.
> 
> Some people like that it makes, travel and trade so easy.
> 
> A few years ago, anti EU feeling was rising and the then Prime Minister said he would have a referendum on staying in the EU if his party won the next General Election. They did and we had a referendum.
> 
> The arguments got really nasty and by the narrowest of majorities the vote was to leave. The Prime Minister resigned and Theresa May became PM.
> 
> BUT... the referendum vote wasn’t legally binding and both sides told porkies about what would happen if we left.
> 
> Anyway, 8 months after the referendum our new PM decided to formally start the clock ticking on leaving and we had two years to negotiate a deal. That two years is up tomorrow.
> 
> A deal took a lot of thrashing out because neither our government or the EU had been expecting us to leave. And the deal was only settled a few weeks ago.
> 
> The problem is that the deal only goes through if there’s a majority in our Parliament in favour... and there isn’t.
> 
> The EU gave us an extension until April 11 to agree on something. And our Parliament has been bickering ever since.
> 
> Most of the UK population is thoroughly sick of it. Some are adamant we shouldn’t leave at all, some that we should just leave without a deal... and some think we have to have a deal because it would be damaging to the economy if we don’t.
> 
> Everyone agrees our government has messed up! Nobody seems to have a solution



Thank you for this clear explanation! Ok I won’t talk about politics! -My mom : « if you and your brother can’t agree you’ll both have nothing! » ; )


----------



## Yvonne G

I got a VERY early start to my day today. I was sleeping soundly when the phone rang (my phone is on the other side of the room from my bed). So I tossed back the covers, pulled myself up out of bed and traipsed across the room to answer the phone, "Hello?" "Oh, I'm sorry. . . I didn't mean to call you." I hung up and went back to bed. But I lay there pondering the phone call. The caller I.D. showed a familiar area code, 469, which I know to be Texas. I have a son and his family in Texas, but they are travelling and are now in Oregon. I communicate with my son through email, so his phone number is not committed to memory. I lay there wide awake wondering if it was him. Sort of sounded like him. I was half asleep, so really couldn't recognize his voice. Finally I got up and went out to the computer room to look him up in my address book, and, sure enough, it was him that called. So now I'm worried about why he called me at zero dark thirty in the morning. Even though he and his family are still on Texas time (two hours ahead of me), they're in Oregon, so it would be 4a for him as it was for me. Are they having car trouble? Are they broken down on the side of the road? All sorts of bad things are going through my mind. It's now three hours later and I haven't heard from him, so I don't know what's going on, 

At any rate, I couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up and checked out all Josh's forums for spammers, took care of my moderator duties here then got the tortoise food ready.

I'm all finished with my morning chores and ready to go run errands. This is the earliest I've ever gone shopping. Thankfully, the stores I shop at all open before 9a.

When it gets to be about 2p, I know I'm going to crash.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for this clear explanation! Ok I won’t talk about politics! -My mom : « if you and your brother can’t agree you’ll both have nothing! » ; )



Woman after my own heart  I may have said that a few times myself [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I got a VERY early start to my day today. I was sleeping soundly when the phone rang (my phone is on the other side of the room from my bed). So I tossed back the covers, pulled myself up out of bed and traipsed across the room to answer the phone, "Hello?" "Oh, I'm sorry. . . I didn't mean to call you." I hung up and went back to bed. But I lay there pondering the phone call. The caller I.D. showed a familiar area code, 469, which I know to be Texas. I have a son and his family in Texas, but they are travelling and are now in Oregon. I communicate with my son through email, so his phone number is not committed to memory. I lay there wide awake wondering if it was him. Sort of sounded like him. I was half asleep, so really couldn't recognize his voice. Finally I got up and went out to the computer room to look him up in my address book, and, sure enough, it was him that called. So now I'm worried about why he called me at zero dark thirty in the morning. Even though he and his family are still on Texas time (two hours ahead of me), they're in Oregon, so it would be 4a for him as it was for me. Are they having car trouble? Are they broken down on the side of the road? All sorts of bad things are going through my mind. It's now three hours later and I haven't heard from him, so I don't know what's going on,
> 
> At any rate, I couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up and checked out all Josh's forums for spammers, took care of my moderator duties here then got the tortoise food ready.
> 
> I'm all finished with my morning chores and ready to go run errands. This is the earliest I've ever gone shopping. Thankfully, the stores I shop at all open before 9a.
> 
> When it gets to be about 2p, I know I'm going to crash.



More than likely he had to get up early to do something and dialled you number on auto pilot rather than the one he meant to. I have done it myself. 

Nothing to worry about at all and it probably hasn’t crossed his mind that it would worry you.


----------



## JoesMum

Nest box update. The new Mrs B has made her mark and in a few hours transformed this:



into this:



The original tenant hasn’t entirely given up though! There’s still a lot of hissing and squawking going on.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. I am fine although I am still struggeling with shingles. That seems to be a never ending story... But I don`t want to complain. My pets are fine. Ma & Mo and the sullies are growing well and the greek dog will get soon a companion ( another young greek dog puppy ). Much work with my animals and in and around the house kept me away.



Oh I’m sorry about the shingles!!! I know thats miserable and to linger on for such a long time.... I wish I could make it better for you. How exciting about the new addition though... can’t wait for new pics of all the family!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> A rescue?


Yes. The mother and her 8 puppies had been stray dogs in Greece.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Nest box update. The new Mrs B has made her mark and in a few hours transformed this:
> View attachment 268395
> 
> 
> into this:
> View attachment 268396
> 
> 
> The original tenant hasn’t entirely given up though! There’s still a lot of hissing and squawking going on.


Hopefully they have more success like the pair last year.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Yes. The mother and her 8 puppies had been stray dogs in Greece.



You are only getting one though... not all 9?!

I hope your shingles aren’t too painful Sabine. It’s a miserable illness.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Goodness!
> Feel better dear friend [emoji173]️



“Goodness”? More like, “crap!” [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Our MPs only seem to be working to their own personal agendas rather than in the best interests of the country at the moment



Gosh! That sounds familiar! Must be worldwide!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cathie G said:


> My son's significant other has rods in her back. Both are broken but holding up kind of. I'll be thinking of your son. Sending hopes and prayers.She's putting off surgery too.


I have had surgery on my back, twice, and have rods. Still have trouble with it.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> He has felt good but the eye looks rough and there’s still lots of snot from the allergy attack. I imagine we will be home again today. It’s not quite 3am here but the dogs woke me up for some reason... Toretto regressed some from night before. I had to put him a mostly in before he quit trying to turn around [emoji35]


My husband just got over a bout of eye herpes. First (and hopefully only) time he's ever had it.

Started in Nov. Still on acyclovir and prednisone drops.

Sure hope your son feels better soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Ok no politics then! Still very impressive they are so different, especially russian, where are you born?



Actually, Russian is at least Indo-European, like English, French, and most languages in the world. Only the alphabet is different. Turkish, on the other hand, is of a different language family — Altaic. 

I was born in Kyrgyzstan, Central Asia, which at the time was still Soviet Union.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. I am fine although I am still struggeling with shingles. That seems to be a never ending story... But I don`t want to complain. My pets are fine. Ma & Mo and the sullies are growing well and the greek dog will get soon a companion ( another young greek dog puppy ). Much work with my animals and in and around the house kept me away.



Another dog? Oh, Bee. It seems you’ve switched from cat rescue to dog rescue... [emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Momof4

I’m sending GOOD VIBES to everyone in the CDR who needs to heal!!
Bad eyes, infections, beat up bodies from bad drivers and shingles!! 
Let’s kick this bad Juju!! [emoji1317][emoji123][emoji1317][emoji123]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I got a VERY early start to my day today. I was sleeping soundly when the phone rang (my phone is on the other side of the room from my bed). So I tossed back the covers, pulled myself up out of bed and traipsed across the room to answer the phone, "Hello?" "Oh, I'm sorry. . . I didn't mean to call you." I hung up and went back to bed. But I lay there pondering the phone call. The caller I.D. showed a familiar area code, 469, which I know to be Texas. I have a son and his family in Texas, but they are travelling and are now in Oregon. I communicate with my son through email, so his phone number is not committed to memory. I lay there wide awake wondering if it was him. Sort of sounded like him. I was half asleep, so really couldn't recognize his voice. Finally I got up and went out to the computer room to look him up in my address book, and, sure enough, it was him that called. So now I'm worried about why he called me at zero dark thirty in the morning. Even though he and his family are still on Texas time (two hours ahead of me), they're in Oregon, so it would be 4a for him as it was for me. Are they having car trouble? Are they broken down on the side of the road? All sorts of bad things are going through my mind. It's now three hours later and I haven't heard from him, so I don't know what's going on,
> 
> At any rate, I couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up and checked out all Josh's forums for spammers, took care of my moderator duties here then got the tortoise food ready.
> 
> I'm all finished with my morning chores and ready to go run errands. This is the earliest I've ever gone shopping. Thankfully, the stores I shop at all open before 9a.
> 
> When it gets to be about 2p, I know I'm going to crash.



He probably just dialed by mistake! Hope you can rest later in the day.


----------



## Kristoff

I had a moment of panic — I thought for some reason that tomorrow is SATURDAY!!!  Still only Friday. Phew. We’ll be all day at daughter’s Russian school on Saturday, as opposed to just half a day, because they’re filming something for her acting class. And on Sunday we’re cleaning a vast nature park in southern Copenhagen as part of a geocaching event. I’ll need to have lots of food in the lunch box for both days.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still a good day’s drive tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 268356


My really good friend lives in Cheraw, NC. It looks like you are driving really close by on your way home.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Oh, let's not get carried away with all these pun opportunities!


Yea I have to watch myself and try to be nice too.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Actually, Russian is at least Indo-European, like English, French, and most languages in the world. Only the alphabet is different. Turkish, on the other hand, is of a different language family — Altaic.
> 
> I was born in Kyrgyzstan, Central Asia, which at the time was still Soviet Union.



That’s a place I’ve never heard of, it looks like everyone live in a valley between two enourmous mountains? But how did you end up in turkey? Sorry for all these questions but your story seems interesting but complicated...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> So, you both've been following the late-night drama over at Kathy's?


Me too. I don't care if little mice are nice. If they leave me alone I'll leave them alone.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

TriciaStringer said:


> Kids found a lizard while pulling mustard greens out of a friend’s garden. They thought it was so cute.


That looks like a fence lizard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m sending GOOD VIBES to everyone in the CDR who needs to heal!!
> Bad eyes, infections, beat up bodies from bad drivers and shingles!!
> Let’s kick this bad Juju!! [emoji1317][emoji123][emoji1317][emoji123]


I know, huh? We haven't had such a bout of poor health here in the CDR in forever. I'm adding my vibes to Kathy's.



Kristoff said:


> I had a moment of panic — I thought for some reason that tomorrow is SATURDAY!!!  Still only Friday. Phew. We’ll be all day at daughter’s Russian school on Saturday, as opposed to just half a day, because they’re filming something for her acting class. And on Sunday we’re cleaning a vast nature park in southern Copenhagen as part of a geocaching event. I’ll need to have lots of food in the lunch box for both days.



You're a very active person. Will your daughter be in the film? Cleaning the nature park sounds like fun. If I were the volunteering type, that's something I could really get into.



Reptilony said:


> That’s a place I’ve never heard of, it looks like everyone live in a valley between two enourmous mountains? But how did you end up in turkey? Sorry for all these questions but your story seems interesting but complicated...


 Don't worry, we're all enjoying the answers right along with you. It's so interesting learning about our friends who live in other countries.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. I am fine although I am still struggeling with shingles. That seems to be a never ending story... But I don`t want to complain. My pets are fine. Ma & Mo and the sullies are growing well and the greek dog will get soon a companion ( another young greek dog puppy ). Much work with my animals and in and around the house kept me away.


Oh me oh my. No wonder you haven't been here with us. My poor brother went through shingles.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Oh me oh my. No wonder you haven't been here with us. My poor brother went through shingles.


I've never had it, or seen it in person, but the pictures on TV I've seen look like it's terribly painful. I hope you kick it soon, Sabine!


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Oh me oh my. No wonder you haven't been here with us. My poor brother went through shingles.



It’s horrible! I’ve had it 3x but only mildly. It wasn’t fun but nothing like those scary commercials you see of a horrible rash.


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have had surgery on my back, twice, and have rods. Still have trouble with it.


Ahhh...and in your weather it's hard. Heather's rods get cold if she's outside too long so I'm sure yours do also. Cold from the inside out can't be fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And......we are back!

Whee....lots of pages in the Room to get caught up on. Sully is happy...and Alpha, (our Betta fish) was swimmmingly happy too.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> It’s horrible! I’ve had it 3x but only mildly. It wasn’t fun but nothing like those scary commercials you see of a horrible rash.


I took one look at my brothers sore starting and put a betadine gauze pad on it. I've never seen anything like that ever. Then I took him to the doctor and they gave him some medicine but...according to their information the shot doesn't work unless you get it within a day or so. He is deaf, can't talk, also developmentally disabled and couldn't really tell me what he was dealing with. The sore didn't develop right away. They gave him the shot anyway but...I still wonder which thing helped more.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is confusing. I am not familiar with Carol H. And I did not know that there was a Carol H in the CDR.


I did say wrong. But Cheryl Hills is back...


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> That’s a place I’ve never heard of, it looks like everyone live in a valley between two enourmous mountains? But how did you end up in turkey? Sorry for all these questions but your story seems interesting but complicated...



No worries. But it is s bit complicated. I always have a hard time answering the simple question of where I am from. [emoji85] 

Kyrgyzstan is a “small”, mountainous country — small compared to its neighbors, Kazakhstan and China (and Russia, although there’s no shared border), but otherwise similar in size to the UK or South Dakota in the US. It’s also small in terms of population — only about 6 million people. 

Most people in Kyrgyzstan are Asians, although we have many ethnicities, including Russian, Ukrainian, Uzbek, German, Uighur... The official language, Kyrgyz, is somewhat similar to Turkish. 

I am ethnically Russian and have always spoke Russian, now a minority language. 

My husband is Turkish, and we met in the US, so the “family language” is English, although I did learn to speak Turkish fluently. My passport is also Turkish, so you could say I’m technically Turkish. [emoji23] 

And we’re currently living in Denmark and planning the big move to Canada. [emoji33][emoji85]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> No worries. But it is s bit complicated. I always have a hard time answering the simple question of where I am from. [emoji85]
> 
> Kyrgyzstan is a “small”, mountainous country — small compared to its neighbors, Kazakhstan and China (and Russia, although there’s no shared border), but otherwise similar in size to the UK or South Dakota in the US. It’s also small in terms of population — only about 6 million people.
> 
> Most people in Kyrgyzstan are Asians, although we have many ethnicities, including Russian, Ukrainian, Uzbek, German, Uighur... The official language, Kyrgyz, is somewhat similar to Turkish.
> 
> I am ethnically Russian and have always spoke Russian, now a minority language.
> 
> My husband is Turkish, and we met in the US, so the “family language” is English, although I did learn to speak Turkish fluently. My passport is also Turkish, so you could say I’m technically Turkish. [emoji23]
> 
> And we’re currently living in Denmark and planning the big move to Canada. [emoji33][emoji85]



Well, you’re definitely not boring!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? We haven't had such a bout of poor health here in the CDR in forever. I'm adding my vibes to Kathy's.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very active person. Will your daughter be in the film? Cleaning the nature park sounds like fun. If I were the volunteering type, that's something I could really get into.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we're all enjoying the answers right along with you. It's so interesting learning about our friends who live in other countries.



I am not a naturally active person, but daughter is, and unfortunately, I can’t let her go on her own and do whatever activities in the world she wants — just yet. [emoji24] 

They’re making short comedy films for the acting class; fortunately, it’s now once a month, and not every week as it used to be in the first semester.  As a reward, they get a mini film festival with the red carpet and occasional trophies. [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Well, you’re definitely not boring!!



And very confused! Wibble


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? We haven't had such a bout of poor health here in the CDR in forever. I'm adding my vibes to Kathy's.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a very active person. Will your daughter be in the film? Cleaning the nature park sounds like fun. If I were the volunteering type, that's something I could really get into.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we're all enjoying the answers right along with you. It's so interesting learning about our friends who live in other countries.



P.S. Yvonne, who is not the volunteering type, has a tort rescue...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's heck to get old and have the body start breaking down. I feel your pain.


Yep me too. What's really interesting is blue light from the sun. My brother has to wear sunglasses too for macular degeneration.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> And......we are back!
> 
> Whee....lots of pages in the Room to get caught up on. Sully is happy...and Alpha, (our Betta fish) was swimmmingly happy too.



Welcome back, Mark! Did you remember to bring the kids some treats? [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I am not a naturally active person, but daughter is, and unfortunately, I can’t let her go on her own and do whatever activities in the world she wants — just yet. [emoji24]
> 
> They’re making short comedy films for the acting class; fortunately, it’s now once a month, and not every week as it used to be in the first semester.  As a reward, they get a mini film festival with the red carpet and occasional trophies. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 268417
> 
> 
> View attachment 268418
> 
> 
> View attachment 268419




All kinds of diplomas! Molodets!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He has felt good but the eye looks rough and there’s still lots of snot from the allergy attack. I imagine we will be home again today. It’s not quite 3am here but the dogs woke me up for some reason... Toretto regressed some from night before. I had to put him a mostly in before he quit trying to turn around [emoji35]


Oh shame. Torts can be stubborn but he will get the idea soon. And I hope your son gets better soon. The eye is one of the worst places to have issues. I feel for him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Welcome back, Mark! Did you remember to bring the kids some treats? [emoji4]



So...

Brought back an alligator head...with some very cool teeth that I hope to make into a necklace to add to my shark tooth; a bag full of small air plants/bromeliads; a 3 foot section of bamboo that we found floating in the Orange River. It’s sprouting a nice new shoot so it’s soaking again. Ogh, and wifey too. Brought her back as well.

Ogh...the big storm thst we had yesterdsy was over on the East Coast/Atlantic side (Ormond Beach) where we were staying for the second week. Gale force winds. Very high waves with rip tides. Weather alerts in place. Soooo, i was pretty far away from @ALDABRAMAN (where it’s always sunny).


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Might have been one of those websites/youtube channels that convinced me to get Elsa for my Kristoff -- "so that the poor boy wouldn't be lonely"! Poor Elsa suffered a lot before I learned enough to keep them apart. But I was also secretly hoping for tiny tort babies...
> 
> That was also before I knew we'd have to leave Turkey. Would have to smuggle one out of the country if babies happened.
> 
> View attachment 268374


I absolutely love the faces. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> No worries. But it is s bit complicated. I always have a hard time answering the simple question of where I am from. [emoji85]
> 
> Kyrgyzstan is a “small”, mountainous country — small compared to its neighbors, Kazakhstan and China (and Russia, although there’s no shared border), but otherwise similar in size to the UK or South Dakota in the US. It’s also small in terms of population — only about 6 million people.
> 
> Most people in Kyrgyzstan are Asians, although we have many ethnicities, including Russian, Ukrainian, Uzbek, German, Uighur... The official language, Kyrgyz, is somewhat similar to Turkish.
> 
> I am ethnically Russian and have always spoke Russian, now a minority language.
> 
> My husband is Turkish, and we met in the US, so the “family language” is English, although I did learn to speak Turkish fluently. My passport is also Turkish, so you could say I’m technically Turkish. [emoji23]
> 
> And we’re currently living in Denmark and planning the big move to Canada. [emoji33][emoji85]



I think you are best summed up as an “International Citizen”... or possibly the United Nations 

My upbringing is complicated, it’s hard to say where I am from, but at least it is all in the UK!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi, everyone! I missed a day in the life of the CDR, but caught up now. Hope everyone thoroughly enjoys their Thursday! The weekend ahead looks like hell for me, but it's mostly self-inflicted, so I won't complain. Much.


Lol.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> We used to sing it whenever we moved. My Dad used to move towns every 5 years and we always drove by car. That was one of the songs we used to sing to entertain ourselves on the long trips. But we used green bottles instead of turtles and they were on a wall.


Hey, I remember that one! We used to sing it to.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Pre- yoga nest box drama. We have a new tenant.
> 
> There’s been one almighty scrap at the entrance and now every piecevof nesting material is being inspected and anything that doesn’t pass is being removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, the nest was very grassy. Bluet!ts normally build with moss which appears to be this one’s preference


Hopefully with her being so fussy the babies will survive this time.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yes, she maps out the house for a few days and then you name the rooms for her to clean or put her on a schedule for day and times to clean.
> 
> Her name is Merry because I got her on x-mas.


Oh. I so very much want one now.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Same with my friend who had her 2nd in January after the dr told her for 12yrs she couldn’t.


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. I am fine although I am still struggeling with shingles. That seems to be a never ending story... But I don`t want to complain. My pets are fine. Ma & Mo and the sullies are growing well and the greek dog will get soon a companion ( another young greek dog puppy ). Much work with my animals and in and around the house kept me away.


You sure do sound busy.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268382


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> And......we are back!
> 
> Whee....lots of pages in the Room to get caught up on. Sully is happy...and Alpha, (our Betta fish) was swimmmingly happy too.


So glad you made it home safely.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, and wifey too. Brought her back as well.



Ah! Now I see why Sully is happy. [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> No worries. But it is s bit complicated. I always have a hard time answering the simple question of where I am from. [emoji85]
> 
> Kyrgyzstan is a “small”, mountainous country — small compared to its neighbors, Kazakhstan and China (and Russia, although there’s no shared border), but otherwise similar in size to the UK or South Dakota in the US. It’s also small in terms of population — only about 6 million people.
> 
> Most people in Kyrgyzstan are Asians, although we have many ethnicities, including Russian, Ukrainian, Uzbek, German, Uighur... The official language, Kyrgyz, is somewhat similar to Turkish.
> 
> I am ethnically Russian and have always spoke Russian, now a minority language.
> 
> My husband is Turkish, and we met in the US, so the “family language” is English, although I did learn to speak Turkish fluently. My passport is also Turkish, so you could say I’m technically Turkish. [emoji23]
> 
> And we’re currently living in Denmark and planning the big move to Canada. [emoji33][emoji85]



So your parents are russians but live in Kyrgyzstan, you met your husband in US, why where you and your husband in the US? Then, something forced you to go to Danemark, but why danemark? And why did you spend a summer in Can? And why choose Can to live now rather than staying in Danemark?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I got a VERY early start to my day today. I was sleeping soundly when the phone rang (my phone is on the other side of the room from my bed). So I tossed back the covers, pulled myself up out of bed and traipsed across the room to answer the phone, "Hello?" "Oh, I'm sorry. . . I didn't mean to call you." I hung up and went back to bed. But I lay there pondering the phone call. The caller I.D. showed a familiar area code, 469, which I know to be Texas. I have a son and his family in Texas, but they are travelling and are now in Oregon. I communicate with my son through email, so his phone number is not committed to memory. I lay there wide awake wondering if it was him. Sort of sounded like him. I was half asleep, so really couldn't recognize his voice. Finally I got up and went out to the computer room to look him up in my address book, and, sure enough, it was him that called. So now I'm worried about why he called me at zero dark thirty in the morning. Even though he and his family are still on Texas time (two hours ahead of me), they're in Oregon, so it would be 4a for him as it was for me. Are they having car trouble? Are they broken down on the side of the road? All sorts of bad things are going through my mind. It's now three hours later and I haven't heard from him, so I don't know what's going on,
> 
> At any rate, I couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up and checked out all Josh's forums for spammers, took care of my moderator duties here then got the tortoise food ready.
> 
> I'm all finished with my morning chores and ready to go run errands. This is the earliest I've ever gone shopping. Thankfully, the stores I shop at all open before 9a.
> 
> When it gets to be about 2p, I know I'm going to crash.


I would call him back and find out what was wrong?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nest box update. The new Mrs B has made her mark and in a few hours transformed this:
> View attachment 268395
> 
> 
> into this:
> View attachment 268396
> 
> 
> The original tenant hasn’t entirely given up though! There’s still a lot of hissing and squawking going on.


Ohhh. I didn't get it earlier. I understand now. Poor first tenant.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I think you are best summed up as an “International Citizen”... or possibly the United Nations
> 
> My upbringing is complicated, it’s hard to say where I am from, but at least it is all in the UK!



Well, my Russian side demands a seat in the Security Council. And veto power, of course. [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I am not a naturally active person, but daughter is, and unfortunately, I can’t let her go on her own and do whatever activities in the world she wants — just yet. [emoji24]
> 
> They’re making short comedy films for the acting class; fortunately, it’s now once a month, and not every week as it used to be in the first semester.  As a reward, they get a mini film festival with the red carpet and occasional trophies. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 268417
> 
> 
> View attachment 268418
> 
> 
> View attachment 268419


Gosh, she's just as cute as she can be. And you've dressed her up so pretty!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268405


Yip. I agree, for me too. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m sending GOOD VIBES to everyone in the CDR who needs to heal!!
> Bad eyes, infections, beat up bodies from bad drivers and shingles!!
> Let’s kick this bad Juju!! [emoji1317][emoji123][emoji1317][emoji123]


I agree.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> So your parents are russians but live in Kyrgyzstan, you met your husband in US, why where you and your husband in the US? Then, something forced you to go to Danemark, but why danemark? And why did you spend a summer in Can? And why choose Can to live now rather than staying in Danemark?



[emoji33][emoji33] You’ll have to buy me a drink before I can start answering that torrent of questions. How about a rendezvous at the Rideau Canal next winter? [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I had a moment of panic — I thought for some reason that tomorrow is SATURDAY!!!  Still only Friday. Phew. We’ll be all day at daughter’s Russian school on Saturday, as opposed to just half a day, because they’re filming something for her acting class. And on Sunday we’re cleaning a vast nature park in southern Copenhagen as part of a geocaching event. I’ll need to have lots of food in the lunch box for both days.


Sounds long and tiring. Good luck.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I would call him back and find out what was wrong?


I don't want to interfere with his driving.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Gosh, she's just as cute as she can be. And you've dressed her up so pretty!



Thank you.  What’s the use of having a daughter if you can’t doll her up sometimes, right? [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I don't want to interfere with his driving.



Moms! [emoji85][emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No worries. But it is s bit complicated. I always have a hard time answering the simple question of where I am from. [emoji85]
> 
> Kyrgyzstan is a “small”, mountainous country — small compared to its neighbors, Kazakhstan and China (and Russia, although there’s no shared border), but otherwise similar in size to the UK or South Dakota in the US. It’s also small in terms of population — only about 6 million people.
> 
> Most people in Kyrgyzstan are Asians, although we have many ethnicities, including Russian, Ukrainian, Uzbek, German, Uighur... The official language, Kyrgyz, is somewhat similar to Turkish.
> 
> I am ethnically Russian and have always spoke Russian, now a minority language.
> 
> My husband is Turkish, and we met in the US, so the “family language” is English, although I did learn to speak Turkish fluently. My passport is also Turkish, so you could say I’m technically Turkish. [emoji23]
> 
> And we’re currently living in Denmark and planning the big move to Canada. [emoji33][emoji85]


Wow. So interesting. Love it.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates! Time to hit the sack. Coffee morning with school parents tomorrow morning. Daughter’s art school in the afternoon. But at least nothing specific in between. I’m going to enjoy my Friday tomorrow — the last day before The Weekend [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> So...
> 
> Brought back an alligator head...with some very cool teeth that I hope to make into a necklace to add to my shark tooth; a bag full of small air plants/bromeliads; a 3 foot section of bamboo that we found floating in the Orange River. It’s sprouting a nice new shoot so it’s soaking again. Ogh, and wifey too. Brought her back as well.
> 
> Ogh...the big storm thst we had yesterdsy was over on the East Coast/Atlantic side (Ormond Beach) where we were staying for the second week. Gale force winds. Very high waves with rip tides. Weather alerts in place. Soooo, i was pretty far away from @ALDABRAMAN (where it’s always sunny).


Glad you brought wifey back.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hey, I remember that one! We used to sing it to.


Seems to be an international song.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't want to interfere with his driving.


Ah ok. Makes sense. I am sure it is all fine and as the others mentioned nothing to worry about.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! Time to hit the sack. Coffee morning with school parents tomorrow morning. Daughter’s art school in the afternoon. But at least nothing specific in between. I’m going to enjoy my Friday tomorrow — the last day before The Weekend [emoji33][emoji33]


Night night Lena.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> You are only getting one though... not all 9?!
> 
> I hope your shingles aren’t too painful Sabine. It’s a miserable illness.


9 will be too much, even for me. 
With my shingles and the pain it sometime causes I`ve learned to cope I hope that some day when I have less stress my imune system is able to get the shingles under control.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Another dog? Oh, Bee. It seems you’ve switched from cat rescue to dog rescue... [emoji173]️


No, I have had often more than one dog in the past. My two old dogs cannot play with the young one. That`s why she gets a buddy.....


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268405


That`s lovely ! So cute !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m sending GOOD VIBES to everyone in the CDR who needs to heal!!
> Bad eyes, infections, beat up bodies from bad drivers and shingles!!
> Let’s kick this bad Juju!! [emoji1317][emoji123][emoji1317][emoji123]


Thank you. I thankfully take some of your GOOD VIBES for me.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I had a moment of panic — I thought for some reason that tomorrow is SATURDAY!!!  Still only Friday. Phew. We’ll be all day at daughter’s Russian school on Saturday, as opposed to just half a day, because they’re filming something for her acting class. And on Sunday we’re cleaning a vast nature park in southern Copenhagen as part of a geocaching event. I’ll need to have lots of food in the lunch box for both days.


----------



## CarolM

Okay, Stephen and I did a bit of traveling as well. And we drove out of Cape Town for a hour and a half to Riebeek Kasteel. Although our anniversary was in Feb, this is our weekend away to celebrate it. Riebeek Kasteel is one of the oldest towns in South Africa and is surrounded by farms and winery's. 

I don't know how to write between photos on the app. Sorry.

Anyway, this is our room and right outside are the spears etc. But what especially caught my eye was the tortoise shell. Is it a Leopard tortoise by any chance?

So we settled in and later went for supper. The food was really yummy, so I took a photo of their telephone number in case one of you would like to make a reservation. [emoji6] 

Tomorrow we do some more exploring. They town is full of beautiful plants and trees. Would it be wrong to take a piece here and there to propagate?

Anyway it is late and my eyes are all blurry now. I will probably read this tomorrow and see tons of errors. [emoji85] 

Well night night and update you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> And the second week of the great Florida adventure continues. We broke “kayak camp” early Saturday morning, with peeps departing their separate ways. Some driving, some flying straight back to the Maryland area. That said, I dropped off one of our team at the airport and continued straight to Ocala (Florida) Silver Springs area where I paddled on the famous Silver River.
> 
> Crystal clear spring waters, brilliant green lush vegetation, tons of turtles, birds, alligators and even monkeys! Ogh..forgot to mention the manatees too!
> 
> Once completed 10.2 mile route, I loaded up the kayak and drove over to Florida’s east coast (Atlantic side) to Ormond Beach. Wifey flys in this afternoon and we are here for the week.
> 
> And now, just a few pix to share.
> 
> View attachment 268037
> View attachment 268038
> 
> Tons of Turtles
> 
> View attachment 268039
> 
> A Few Alligators
> 
> View attachment 268042
> 
> Manatees Under My Kayak
> 
> View attachment 268040
> View attachment 268041
> 
> These Are Anhingas
> 
> View attachment 268043
> 
> And a Monkey or Three


I did not know Florida had wild monkeys!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Oh me oh my. No wonder you haven't been here with us. My poor brother went through shingles.


Thank you. I am sorry for your brother. I know what he is going through.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> So glad you made it home safely.



Thanks! Boat unloaded, clothes washed, Sully fed a few extra treats. Fig trees that have been dormant in the garage since October pretty much all have leaves. The breba producers have pushed little figlets. The banana (also dormant in garage) has pushed up a whole lot of new growth. Winter must be over. Yeah.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cheryl Hills said:


> I did not know Florida had wild monkeys!



Not exactly wild. Many moons ago they were filming some jungle scenes there at Silver Springs. They built a set and brought in monkeys.....the story goes that at the end of the shoot, they either escaped or were let loose. As such, they have survived and thrived and now live in the Springs area along the river.

Another view on the monkeys - Many of *the* rhesus macaque *monkeys* at a *Florida* state park carry a dangerous herpes virus that could potentially spread to humans through *their* excrement, according to a new study. ... Macaques were introduced to *Florida's Silver Springs* State Park as a tourist attraction almost 100 years ago.Jan 11, 2018


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You sure do sound busy.


Pssst..... I am always busy...... except when I am lazy, and I love to be lazy.... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

*Help ! Will y`all help me please ??? Please sign in my petition. Thank you.*

*https://avaaz.org/de/community_peti...ass_Katzen_hungrig_bleiben/share/?new&jouqmjb*


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not exactly wild. Many moons ago they were filming some jungle scenes there at Silver Springs. They built a set and brought in monkeys.....the story goes that at the end of the shoot, they either escaped or were let loose. As such, they have survived and thrived and now live in the Springs area along the river.
> 
> Another view on the monkeys - Many of *the* rhesus macaque *monkeys* at a *Florida* state park carry a dangerous herpes virus that could potentially spread to humans through *their* excrement, according to a new study. ... Macaques were introduced to *Florida's Silver Springs* State Park as a tourist attraction almost 100 years ago.Jan 11, 2018


Lots of animals(considered wild)living in Florida aren't native wildlife.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Well, my Russian side demands a seat in the Security Council. And veto power, of course. [emoji85][emoji23]



Now now! No politics! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you.  What’s the use of having a daughter if you can’t doll her up sometimes, right? [emoji23][emoji173]️



Mine would never allow me to doll her up. Far too full of her own opinions [emoji849][emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> 9 will be too much, even for me.
> With my shingles and the pain it sometime causes I`ve learned to cope I hope that some day when I have less stress my imune system is able to get the shingles under control.



I hope so too [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay, Stephen and I did a bit of traveling as well. And we drove out of Cape Town for a hour and a half to Riebeek Kasteel. Although our anniversary was in Feb, this is our weekend away to celebrate it. Riebeek Kasteel is one of the oldest towns in South Africa and is surrounded by farms and winery's.
> 
> I don't know how to write between photos on the app. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, this is our room and right outside are the spears etc. But what especially caught my eye was the tortoise shell. Is it a Leopard tortoise by any chance?
> 
> So we settled in and later went for supper. The food was really yummy, so I took a photo of their telephone number in case one of you would like to make a reservation. [emoji6]
> 
> Tomorrow we do some more exploring. They town is full of beautiful plants and trees. Would it be wrong to take a piece here and there to propagate?
> 
> Anyway it is late and my eyes are all blurry now. I will probably read this tomorrow and see tons of errors. [emoji85]
> 
> Well night night and update you all tomorrow.
> View attachment 268420
> View attachment 268421
> View attachment 268422
> View attachment 268423
> View attachment 268424
> View attachment 268425
> View attachment 268426
> View attachment 268427
> View attachment 268428
> View attachment 268429
> View attachment 268430



Love the postcards Carol! 

Looks like a wonderful trip [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks! Boat unloaded, clothes washed, Sully fed a few extra treats. Fig trees that have been dormant in the garage since October pretty much all have leaves. The breba producers have pushed little figlets. The banana (also dormant in garage) has pushed up a whole lot of new growth. Winter must be over. Yeah.



Well done! And I am glad you have returned to Spring.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Pssst..... I am always busy...... except when I am lazy, and I love to be lazy.... LOL !



That sounds very like me


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> *Help ! Will y`all help me please ??? Please sign in my petition. Thank you.*
> 
> *https://avaaz.org/de/community_peti...ass_Katzen_hungrig_bleiben/share/?new&jouqmjb*


Äh sorry, here are more informations:
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-need-your-help-please.174309/#post-1724455


----------



## Bee62

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-need-your-help-please.174309/#post-1724455

I need your help, please.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> *Help ! Will y`all help me please ??? Please sign in my petition. Thank you.*
> 
> *https://avaaz.org/de/community_peti...ass_Katzen_hungrig_bleiben/share/?new&jouqmjb*



For those who don’t read German, use the Chrome Browser and it will translate it for you

Here’s the translated page


----------



## Bee62

Thank you Linda for the translation app.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji33] You’ll have to buy me a drink before I can start answering that torrent of questions. How about a rendezvous at the Rideau Canal next winter? [emoji6]


Awe man! I was getting very curious/nosey as well.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Mine would never allow me to doll her up. Far too full of her own opinions [emoji849][emoji16]


Sounds like a living doll to me.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda for the translation app.


I tried to sign but maybe because I'm in America I couldn't find a place to sign. I actually translated it to English later. The only word I could understand before that was danke. I also kind of knew it was about poor hungry cats and a person asking for help to help them.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I tried to sign but maybe because I'm in America I couldn't find a place to sign. I actually translated it to English later. The only word I could understand before that was danke. I also kind of knew it was about poor hungry cats and a person asking for help to help them.



It’s on the right hand side. If you look at the image I posted earlier, it starts with you forename, your family name is under, then email, then where you live


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> I’m sending GOOD VIBES to everyone in the CDR who needs to heal!!
> Bad eyes, infections, beat up bodies from bad drivers and shingles!!
> Let’s kick this bad Juju!! [emoji1317][emoji123][emoji1317][emoji123]



Agreed!


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Thank you! I hope I get accepted!


I'm hoping for you too. Minor in critters. Florida animals need all the help they can get.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Agreed!


Me too I'm sick of being sick.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> My husband just got over a bout of eye herpes. First (and hopefully only) time he's ever had it.
> 
> Started in Nov. Still on acyclovir and prednisone drops.
> 
> Sure hope your son feels better soon.



Oh wow!!! The absolute first person besides my son who has ever had this!!! I wish I could take it from my son.. it’s just miserable for him and heartbreaking for me. I am surprised that they gave your hubby prednisone drops.. I have always been told that’s steroids could accelerate it??? Jayden is on the acyclovir and Zirgan drops.. the regular pediatrician always wants to say it’s pink eye and give mixers even though I tell them differently. It’s rare!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I got a VERY early start to my day today. I was sleeping soundly when the phone rang (my phone is on the other side of the room from my bed). So I tossed back the covers, pulled myself up out of bed and traipsed across the room to answer the phone, "Hello?" "Oh, I'm sorry. . . I didn't mean to call you." I hung up and went back to bed. But I lay there pondering the phone call. The caller I.D. showed a familiar area code, 469, which I know to be Texas. I have a son and his family in Texas, but they are travelling and are now in Oregon. I communicate with my son through email, so his phone number is not committed to memory. I lay there wide awake wondering if it was him. Sort of sounded like him. I was half asleep, so really couldn't recognize his voice. Finally I got up and went out to the computer room to look him up in my address book, and, sure enough, it was him that called. So now I'm worried about why he called me at zero dark thirty in the morning. Even though he and his family are still on Texas time (two hours ahead of me), they're in Oregon, so it would be 4a for him as it was for me. Are they having car trouble? Are they broken down on the side of the road? All sorts of bad things are going through my mind. It's now three hours later and I haven't heard from him, so I don't know what's going on,
> 
> At any rate, I couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up and checked out all Josh's forums for spammers, took care of my moderator duties here then got the tortoise food ready.
> 
> I'm all finished with my morning chores and ready to go run errands. This is the earliest I've ever gone shopping. Thankfully, the stores I shop at all open before 9a.
> 
> When it gets to be about 2p, I know I'm going to crash.





Reptilony said:


> Thank you for this clear explanation! Ok I won’t talk about politics! -My mom : « if you and your brother can’t agree you’ll both have nothing! » ; )


My mum would have said, 'If you don't stop arguing I'll knock your heads together!!' and that's exactly what's needed in our Parliament!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Love the postcards Carol!
> 
> Looks like a wonderful trip [emoji4][emoji177]



Oh cool!!! Take lots more


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I got a VERY early start to my day today. I was sleeping soundly when the phone rang (my phone is on the other side of the room from my bed). So I tossed back the covers, pulled myself up out of bed and traipsed across the room to answer the phone, "Hello?" "Oh, I'm sorry. . . I didn't mean to call you." I hung up and went back to bed. But I lay there pondering the phone call. The caller I.D. showed a familiar area code, 469, which I know to be Texas. I have a son and his family in Texas, but they are travelling and are now in Oregon. I communicate with my son through email, so his phone number is not committed to memory. I lay there wide awake wondering if it was him. Sort of sounded like him. I was half asleep, so really couldn't recognize his voice. Finally I got up and went out to the computer room to look him up in my address book, and, sure enough, it was him that called. So now I'm worried about why he called me at zero dark thirty in the morning. Even though he and his family are still on Texas time (two hours ahead of me), they're in Oregon, so it would be 4a for him as it was for me. Are they having car trouble? Are they broken down on the side of the road? All sorts of bad things are going through my mind. It's now three hours later and I haven't heard from him, so I don't know what's going on,
> 
> At any rate, I couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up and checked out all Josh's forums for spammers, took care of my moderator duties here then got the tortoise food ready.
> 
> I'm all finished with my morning chores and ready to go run errands. This is the earliest I've ever gone shopping. Thankfully, the stores I shop at all open before 9a.
> 
> When it gets to be about 2p, I know I'm going to crash.


Bit naughty of him to leave you hanging like that without a quick explanation, but probably just a mistake. Kids huh?


----------



## Lyn W

S


JoesMum said:


> Nest box update. The new Mrs B has made her mark and in a few hours transformed this:
> View attachment 268395
> 
> 
> into this:
> View attachment 268396
> 
> 
> The original tenant hasn’t entirely given up though! There’s still a lot of hissing and squawking going on.


She's a quick worker. Perhaps moss from your lawn?
Maybe it's the other's first attempt at nest building.
You'll have to show her your other nest boxes as a possible 'des res' !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. I am fine although I am still struggeling with shingles. That seems to be a never ending story... But I don`t want to complain. My pets are fine. Ma & Mo and the sullies are growing well and the greek dog will get soon a companion ( another young greek dog puppy ). Much work with my animals and in and around the house kept me away.


Sorry you are suffering with those pesky shingles again, Sabine. I've never had it but have heard it stays in you system and rears its ugly head from time to time.
I suppose caring for the animals takes your mind off it a bit but don't forget to look after yourself too!


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> I have had surgery on my back, twice, and have rods. Still have trouble with it.


Be careful lifting those big torts, Chery. We don't want you laid up with back problems too.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m sending GOOD VIBES to everyone in the CDR who needs to heal!!
> Bad eyes, infections, beat up bodies from bad drivers and shingles!!
> Let’s kick this bad Juju!! [emoji1317][emoji123][emoji1317][emoji123]


Hear hear!!
Thanks Kathy


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I had a moment of panic — I thought for some reason that tomorrow is SATURDAY!!!  Still only Friday. Phew. We’ll be all day at daughter’s Russian school on Saturday, as opposed to just half a day, because they’re filming something for her acting class. And on Sunday we’re cleaning a vast nature park in southern Copenhagen as part of a geocaching event. I’ll need to have lots of food in the lunch box for both days.


Another busy weekend ahead Lena.
Take some goodies to keep your strength and spirit up!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And......we are back!
> 
> Whee....lots of pages in the Room to get caught up on. Sully is happy...and Alpha, (our Betta fish) was swimmmingly happy too.


Welcome back!
I'm surprised you had room for Wifey - was she on the roof?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> No worries. But it is s bit complicated. I always have a hard time answering the simple question of where I am from. [emoji85]
> 
> Kyrgyzstan is a “small”, mountainous country — small compared to its neighbors, Kazakhstan and China (and Russia, although there’s no shared border), but otherwise similar in size to the UK or South Dakota in the US. It’s also small in terms of population — only about 6 million people.
> 
> Most people in Kyrgyzstan are Asians, although we have many ethnicities, including Russian, Ukrainian, Uzbek, German, Uighur... The official language, Kyrgyz, is somewhat similar to Turkish.
> 
> I am ethnically Russian and have always spoke Russian, now a minority language.
> 
> My husband is Turkish, and we met in the US, so the “family language” is English, although I did learn to speak Turkish fluently. My passport is also Turkish, so you could say I’m technically Turkish. [emoji23]
> 
> And we’re currently living in Denmark and planning the big move to Canada. [emoji33][emoji85]


You're our very own United Nations Lena!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow!!! The absolute first person besides my son who has ever had this!!! I wish I could take it from my son.. it’s just miserable for him and heartbreaking for me. I am surprised that they gave your hubby prednisone drops.. I have always been told that’s steroids could accelerate it??? Jayden is on the acyclovir and Zirgan drops.. the regular pediatrician always wants to say it’s pink eye and give mixers even though I tell them differently. It’s rare!


Well...I had a girlfriend that was going through that too. Echinacea helps me with cold sores(probably same virus). It's also in over the counter airborne...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I am not a naturally active person, but daughter is, and unfortunately, I can’t let her go on her own and do whatever activities in the world she wants — just yet. [emoji24]
> 
> They’re making short comedy films for the acting class; fortunately, it’s now once a month, and not every week as it used to be in the first semester.  As a reward, they get a mini film festival with the red carpet and occasional trophies. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 268417
> 
> 
> View attachment 268418
> 
> 
> View attachment 268419


How lovely for them. 
Your daughter looks beautiful and is lapping up the red carpet treatment!
I hope you have a lot of fun this weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I am not a naturally active person, but daughter is, and unfortunately, I can’t let her go on her own and do whatever activities in the world she wants — just yet. [emoji24]
> 
> They’re making short comedy films for the acting class; fortunately, it’s now once a month, and not every week as it used to be in the first semester.  As a reward, they get a mini film festival with the red carpet and occasional trophies. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 268417
> 
> 
> View attachment 268418
> 
> 
> View attachment 268419



Oh how precious!!! The next biggest star!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I think you are best summed up as an “International Citizen”... or possibly the United Nations
> 
> My upbringing is complicated, it’s hard to say where I am from, but at least it is all in the UK!


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates! Time to hit the sack. Coffee morning with school parents tomorrow morning. Daughter’s art school in the afternoon. But at least nothing specific in between. I’m going to enjoy my Friday tomorrow — the last day before The Weekend [emoji33][emoji33]


Goodnight Lena, sleep well and have a good Friday !


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Do you mean Cheryl Hills?
> She went a heck of a long way to rehome a sully called Little Bit recently, I can't think of anyone else who's done a big trip.


Yes I meant Cheryl Hills. All I can say for excuses is the dang blue light bugs my eyes. I've seen her back though. That's what counts...


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay, Stephen and I did a bit of traveling as well. And we drove out of Cape Town for a hour and a half to Riebeek Kasteel. Although our anniversary was in Feb, this is our weekend away to celebrate it. Riebeek Kasteel is one of the oldest towns in South Africa and is surrounded by farms and winery's.
> 
> I don't know how to write between photos on the app. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, this is our room and right outside are the spears etc. But what especially caught my eye was the tortoise shell. Is it a Leopard tortoise by any chance?
> 
> So we settled in and later went for supper. The food was really yummy, so I took a photo of their telephone number in case one of you would like to make a reservation. [emoji6]
> 
> Tomorrow we do some more exploring. They town is full of beautiful plants and trees. Would it be wrong to take a piece here and there to propagate?
> 
> Anyway it is late and my eyes are all blurry now. I will probably read this tomorrow and see tons of errors. [emoji85]
> 
> Well night night and update you all tomorrow.
> View attachment 268420
> View attachment 268421
> View attachment 268422
> View attachment 268423
> View attachment 268424
> View attachment 268425
> View attachment 268426
> View attachment 268427
> View attachment 268428
> View attachment 268429
> View attachment 268430


Looks a great place Carol, hope you and hubby have a great weekend.
Yes that is a leopard shell, they are quite common in SA I believe.
Could you bring it back for Lola please so that he has a holiday home?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Äh sorry, here are more informations:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-need-your-help-please.174309/#post-1724455


Thanks Bee.I'll head over to that post when I've caught up here.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> I'm hoping for you too. Minor in critters. Florida animals need all the help they can get.



Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> For those who don’t read German, use the Chrome Browser and it will translate it for you
> 
> Here’s the translated page
> View attachment 268432


Thanks Linda!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]


Congratulations!!!
When will you start?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Are you using a computer or laptop? Or are you using a tablet/iPad or your smart phone?
> 
> The app is on the smart phones and tablet/iPad and has picture problems.
> 
> On computers and laptops, you just use your web browser and that has the advert problem


I have bin using my iPad and have had no problems with pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Moms! [emoji85][emoji8]


They flew from Texas to San Francisco, rented two cars ( there are seven of them plus two babies in car seats), and you know how tedious it is to keep your eyes on the road plus keep track of the "other" car, and it's a six hour drive from there to Oregon. Yup. . . I was concerned.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheryl Hills said:


> I did not know Florida had wild monkeys!


Me neither. Maybe released pets??


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> S
> 
> She's a quick worker. Perhaps moss from your lawn?
> Maybe it's the other's first attempt at nest building.
> You'll have to show her your other nest boxes as a possible 'des res' !


It's sad that the first occupant was ousted. . . any chance the second bird was really the first ?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's sad that the first occupant was ousted. . . any chance the second bird was really the first ?


From what Linda has said there is still some bickering between the 2 birds going on, so who knows who will win in the end!


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji33] You’ll have to buy me a drink before I can start answering that torrent of questions. How about a rendezvous at the Rideau Canal next winter? [emoji6]



Hoho sorry im being intrusive!! « rendez-vous »!! It always makes me laugh when english people say french words! I got a friend James he’s from california and he got married to a Canadian and got two kids anyway the point is he had a so funny accent! A common thing USA people like to say is « Déjà-vu » I guess there’s no word for that in english? They say, « deja vous » which means something else and when anything is about France they say something like « I would like a « croissant » please » lol . And we here in Qc are way worse, people use anglisicm ALL the time in conversations...BUT we are WAY better at speaking english than actual Frenchs from France, we cringe badly when we hear them speak english and what’s weird is we protect the French language way more than they do they think speaking english is THE coolest thing and use even more anglisicm than us!! Btw I tried speaking a little spanish when I went to rep.dominicaine and it’s so hard!! The only thing I learned Is « quatro huevos por favor » which means four eggs please...I think cali people tend to learn spanish as a second language because of all the mexicans? Maybe @Yvonne knows a little?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> S
> 
> She's a quick worker. Perhaps moss from your lawn?
> Maybe it's the other's first attempt at nest building.
> You'll have to show her your other nest boxes as a possible 'des res' !



Almost certainly from our lawn. After the grass died in last summer’s heat wave, it is all moss!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I finally caught up but it has been really hard work tonight .
Between the ads jumping around and having to log in about 5 times it has taken much longer than before the changes.
So I am going to sign out before my laptop goes flying through the window!
So Nos Da and see you tomorrow
Take care,


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]



Yay! Well done! [emoji322]


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Hoho sorry im being intrusive!! « rendez-vous »!! It always makes me laugh when english people say french words! I got a friend James he’s from california and he got married to a Canadian and got two kids anyway the point is he had a so funny accent! A common thing USA people like to say is « Déjà-vu » I guess there’s no word for that in english? They say, « deja vous » which means something else and when anything is about France they say something like « I would like a « croissant » please » lol . And we here in Qc are way worse, people use anglisicm ALL the time in conversations...BUT we are WAY better at speaking english than actual Frenchs from France, we cringe badly when we hear them speak english and what’s weird is we protect the French language way more than they do they think speaking english is THE coolest thing and use even more anglisicm than us!! Btw I tried speaking a little spanish when I went to rep.dominicaine and it’s so hard!! The only thing I learned Is « quatro huevos por favor » which means four eggs please...I think cali people tend to learn spanish as a second language because of all the mexicans? Maybe @Yvonne knows a little?


Other nationalities are far better at embracing other languages than us Brits.
French is taught in our schools, as is German, Spanish, sometime Japanese or Mandarin; Welsh is compulsory in all Welsh schools, and I did Latin in my old school too, but we are lazy and expect everyone else to speak English. Very few kids take languages beyond the compulsory examinations.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's sad that the first occupant was ousted. . . any chance the second bird was really the first ?



I am pretty sure the first occupant has been moved on... reluctantly. 

The nest build was very slow and used the ‘wrong’ materials... grass rather than moss... I think this is an inexperienced female.

The new female has been so determined, and so quick, in sorting out the box. It’s like she has done it before and knows exactly what she’s doing. 

The first occupant will be better prepared for her next nest.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations!!!
> When will you start?



Early september!!! Thanks!!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Hoho sorry im being intrusive!! « rendez-vous »!! It always makes me laugh when english people say french words! I got a friend James he’s from california and he got married to a Canadian and got two kids anyway the point is he had a so funny accent! A common thing USA people like to say is « Déjà-vu » I guess there’s no word for that in english? They say, « deja vous » which means something else and when anything is about France they say something like « I would like a « croissant » please » lol . And we here in Qc are way worse, people use anglisicm ALL the time in conversations...BUT we are WAY better at speaking english than actual Frenchs from France, we cringe badly when we hear them speak english and what’s weird is we protect the French language way more than they do they think speaking english is THE coolest thing and use even more anglisicm than us!! Btw I tried speaking a little spanish when I went to rep.dominicaine and it’s so hard!! The only thing I learned Is « quatro huevos por favor » which means four eggs please...I think cali people tend to learn spanish as a second language because of all the mexicans? Maybe @Yvonne knows a little?



What you have to remember is that England was invaded by France in the year 1066. And French words entered the English language way back then and probably before. France is only 20 miles (30km) from England across the sea. The two countries have invaded, fought and traded with each other for many centuries. The English language in England is influenced by our many invaders... and then we turned tables and explored newer nations like the USA and Canada. 

French phrases, Latin phrases and words with roots in many languages have been part of spoken English for many centuries.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow!!! The absolute first person besides my son who has ever had this!!! I wish I could take it from my son.. it’s just miserable for him and heartbreaking for me. I am surprised that they gave your hubby prednisone drops.. I have always been told that’s steroids could accelerate it??? Jayden is on the acyclovir and Zirgan drops.. the regular pediatrician always wants to say it’s pink eye and give mixers even though I tell them differently. It’s rare!


Yes, when we finally got to an opthalmologist who could figure out what it was, he immediately Rx'ed pred drops. It helps with the inflammation. Pete's eye looked like someone had stabbed it...so red, sore. With the very first drop he started to get some relief. He was on another drop also...can't remember it's name.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Yay! Well done! [emoji322]



Thank you!!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]



CONGRATS!!!! I’m so glad we can all share in your celebration.


----------



## EllieMay

They are like “pleeeeeeeaaaase turn out the lights mom” [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cathie G said:


> Ahhh...and in your weather it's hard. Heather's rods get cold if she's outside too long so I'm sure yours do also. Cold from the inside out can't be fun.


I don’t do well in the cold any more.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, when we finally got to an opthalmologist who could figure out what it was, he immediately Rx'ed pred drops. It helps with the inflammation. Pete's eye looked like someone had stabbed it...so red, sore. With the very first drop he started to get some relief. He was on another drop also...can't remember it's name.



I’m going to ask his specialist about it when we go back... relief for a 5 year old is HUGE


----------



## EllieMay

I had to keep him on course a couple times but ultimately, he pushed through and went in! I think it’s excellent progress for just a few days.. eventually, he’ll get it. And the traction grips were a huge help @Cathie G


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to ask his specialist about it when we go back... relief for a 5 year old is HUGE
> View attachment 268447


Ohhh...my heart is breaking for him! Please tell him Pete said "hang in there, buddy. It will get better, and try not to rub!"


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Äh sorry, here are more informations:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-need-your-help-please.174309/#post-1724455


Well, I think i signed it even though I could not read it


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> CONGRATS!!!! I’m so glad we can all share in your celebration.



Thank you!! I told the cdr people before even my dad lool! It’s a big relief!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]


Congratulations!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> What you have to remember is that England was invaded by France in the year 1066. And French words entered the English language way back then and probably before. France is only 20 miles (30km) from England across the sea. The two countries have invaded, fought and traded with each other for many centuries. The English language in England is influenced by our many invaders... and then we turned tables and explored newer nations like the USA and Canada.
> 
> French phrases, Latin phrases and words with roots in many languages have been part of spoken English for many centuries.



Thank you for this small history lesson! you seem to know a lot about Uk history, I bet you know « La bataille des plaines d’Abraham » that’s when UK destroyed Nouvelle-France and annexed us!!lol


----------



## Reptilony

Cheryl Hills said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you! I had a plan b but hey I’ll take a! [emoji1]


----------



## TriciaStringer

Bee62 said:


> Äh sorry, here are more informations:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/i-need-your-help-please.174309/#post-1724455


Do we get an email from you afterwards?


----------



## TriciaStringer

I need to go to sleep but the hubby (Eric) got called out to work and Law and Order has sucked me in. I think it is season 1. I’m on episode 2.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to ask his specialist about it when we go back... relief for a 5 year old is HUGE
> View attachment 268447



Poor little guy. 
He’s so handsome!!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thank you!! I told the cdr people before even my dad lool! It’s a big relief!





Things like that happen in the CDR. Has the one-legged pirate made you a celebratory cocktail yet?

I hope your Dad knows now!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for this small history lesson! you seem to know a lot about Uk history, I bet you know « La bataille des plaines d’Abraham » that’s when UK destroyed Nouvelle-France and annexed us!!lol



The history of the UK and Canada isn’t as widely taught or known as that with the other colonies. It’s something I have only scratched the surface of and that’s through researching my family tree and my own curiosity. (I have ancestors who ended up in Nova Scotia ... and it wasn’t voluntarily)


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> Do we get an email from you afterwards?



There’s an email with a link (a big red button) you must click on to confirm you want to sign the petition


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> I need to go to sleep but the hubby (Eric) got called out to work and Law and Order has sucked me in. I think it is season 1. I’m on episode 2.



I got sucked in by UK crime series New Tricks last night. I was on series two!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to ask his specialist about it when we go back... relief for a 5 year old is HUGE
> View attachment 268447



Poor lad  That kind of thing is miserable at any age, but so hard for the very young who only understand the pain and discomfort. 

Big electronic hugs from me!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! 

JoesDad flies home today so he’ll be back this evening. 

This Sunday is Mother’s Day in the UK and my children have announced they’re coming home to cook lunch for me  Mothering Sunday is a church festival linked to Easter which is why it’s different to the day it’s widely celebrated elsewhere in the world. 

We are temporarily an hour closer to the American continent, but our clocks go forward this weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Pssst..... I am always busy...... except when I am lazy, and I love to be lazy.... LOL !


You sound like me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Help ! Will y`all help me please ??? Please sign in my petition. Thank you.*
> 
> *https://avaaz.org/de/community_peti...ass_Katzen_hungrig_bleiben/share/?new&jouqmjb*


Will try when I am at home tomorrow because it won't allow me to sign now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That sounds very like me


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Looks a great place Carol, hope you and hubby have a great weekend.
> Yes that is a leopard shell, they are quite common in SA I believe.
> Could you bring it back for Lola please so that he has a holiday home?


I will see if I can slip it into my luggage for him.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]


Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I don’t do well in the cold any more.


Same here.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to ask his specialist about it when we go back... relief for a 5 year old is HUGE
> View attachment 268447


Oh shame. That does look sore.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268448
> 
> I had to keep him on course a couple times but ultimately, he pushed through and went in! I think it’s excellent progress for just a few days.. eventually, he’ll get it. And the traction grips were a huge help @Cathie G


That should help tremendously. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> I need to go to sleep but the hubby (Eric) got called out to work and Law and Order has sucked me in. I think it is season 1. I’m on episode 2.


o-O that's how I got hooked on star trek. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> JoesDad flies home today so he’ll be back this evening.
> 
> This Sunday is Mother’s Day in the UK and my children have announced they’re coming home to cook lunch for me  Mothering Sunday is a church festival linked to Easter which is why it’s different to the day it’s widely celebrated elsewhere in the world.
> 
> We are temporarily an hour closer to the American continent, but our clocks go forward this weekend.


Sounds like your kids have it all sorted. Enjoy Friday Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Hubby says that there is nothing to do here. Lol he gets bored very easily. 

I am going to take a walk around the neighbourhood and walk off breakfast. Later I want to visit the olive farm and take a walk around the mountain area to see if I can see any torts. Although it is overcast so they may not come out. We will see. Enjoy your Fridays and chat later all.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hubby says that there is nothing to do here. Lol he gets bored very easily.
> 
> I am going to take a walk around the neighbourhood and walk off breakfast. Later I want to visit the olive farm and take a walk around the mountain area to see if I can see any torts. Although it is overcast so they may not come out. We will see. Enjoy your Fridays and chat later all.



Invest in binoculars and take them with you on trips. There’s always bird life around to identify


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay, Stephen and I did a bit of traveling as well. And we drove out of Cape Town for a hour and a half to Riebeek Kasteel. Although our anniversary was in Feb, this is our weekend away to celebrate it. Riebeek Kasteel is one of the oldest towns in South Africa and is surrounded by farms and winery's.
> 
> I don't know how to write between photos on the app. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, this is our room and right outside are the spears etc. But what especially caught my eye was the tortoise shell. Is it a Leopard tortoise by any chance?
> 
> So we settled in and later went for supper. The food was really yummy, so I took a photo of their telephone number in case one of you would like to make a reservation. [emoji6]
> 
> Tomorrow we do some more exploring. They town is full of beautiful plants and trees. Would it be wrong to take a piece here and there to propagate?
> 
> Anyway it is late and my eyes are all blurry now. I will probably read this tomorrow and see tons of errors. [emoji85]
> 
> Well night night and update you all tomorrow.
> View attachment 268420
> View attachment 268421
> View attachment 268422
> View attachment 268423
> View attachment 268424
> View attachment 268425
> View attachment 268426
> View attachment 268427
> View attachment 268428
> View attachment 268429
> View attachment 268430


What a beautiful area!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *Help ! Will y`all help me please ??? Please sign in my petition. Thank you.*
> 
> *https://avaaz.org/de/community_peti...ass_Katzen_hungrig_bleiben/share/?new&jouqmjb*


I think I did it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Now now! No politics! [emoji23]


Sorry. That side is a little unruly


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Mine would never allow me to doll her up. Far too full of her own opinions [emoji849][emoji16]


Mine is only too happy to be dolled up, that's why she lets me do it.


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> Awe man! I was getting very curious/nosey as well.


I'm always up for a drink, lol!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Another busy weekend ahead Lena.
> Take some goodies to keep your strength and spirit up!


Like a hip flask? Great idea!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> How lovely for them.
> Your daughter looks beautiful and is lapping up the red carpet treatment!
> I hope you have a lot of fun this weekend.





EllieMay said:


> Oh how precious!!! The next biggest star!!


Thank you


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to ask his specialist about it when we go back... relief for a 5 year old is HUGE
> View attachment 268447


Bless him - he is such a handsome little chap - even with a poorly eye!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Finally back to my own coffee, coffee pot and favorite mug (pix of a Toucan balancing a pint with the saying “Lovely Day for a Guinness”).

Amazing how the garden has changed over the past two weeks - dandelions are up and blooming, plants budding, and everything is dry! A few weeks ago our back garden was squishy, often attempting to suck ones shoes off if not careful.

Enjoy


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]


Congratulations!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268448
> 
> I had to keep him on course a couple times but ultimately, he pushed through and went in! I think it’s excellent progress for just a few days.. eventually, he’ll get it. And the traction grips were a huge help @Cathie G


Good boy Toretto!
Maybe he needs banisters to keep him heading straight ahead 
I have often used backward chaining in school to teach what we take for granted as simple tasks. 
You break everything down into small steps and start teaching the last step first. 
I don't know if it would work with torts but looks like whatever you are doing is working with Toretto.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well I finally caught up but it has been really hard work tonight .
> Between the ads jumping around and having to log in about 5 times it has taken much longer than before the changes.
> So I am going to sign out before my laptop goes flying through the window!
> So Nos Da and see you tomorrow
> Take care,


Please take care of that laptop, Lyn! We're forever grateful to your nephew for giving it to you when you were AWOL for a while


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I think i signed it even though I could not read it


Me too. I had to keep Linda's translation open so that I could keep checking, but I'm not sure what I clicked 'jah' (yes) to - I think I possibly agreed to emails from the website.


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> I need to go to sleep but the hubby (Eric) got called out to work and Law and Order has sucked me in. I think it is season 1. I’m on episode 2.


We have Law and Order UK on late at night, and there are some good storylines but difficult to watch all the way through at that time of night.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There’s an email with a link (a big red button) you must click on to confirm you want to sign the petition


I'd better check my emails then!
I may not have completed signing yet.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> What you have to remember is that England was invaded by France in the year 1066. And French words entered the English language way back then and probably before. France is only 20 miles (30km) from England across the sea. The two countries have invaded, fought and traded with each other for many centuries. The English language in England is influenced by our many invaders... and then we turned tables and explored newer nations like the USA and Canada.
> 
> French phrases, Latin phrases and words with roots in many languages have been part of spoken English for many centuries.


I have to post this again:


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268446
> 
> They are like “pleeeeeeeaaaase turn out the lights mom” [emoji23][emoji23]


LOL. Did they kick you out of the bed?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Invest in binoculars and take them with you on trips. There’s always bird life around to identify


Good idea.

I did not see any torts. And the birds were too high. But I took a video with the sounds of the birds. I will post it later as it is taking long to upload to youtube.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to ask his specialist about it when we go back... relief for a 5 year old is HUGE
> View attachment 268447


Poor baby


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think I did it.


Same here.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Finally back to my own coffee, coffee pot and favorite mug (pix of a Toucan balancing a pint with the saying “Lovely Day for a Guinness”).
> 
> Amazing how the garden has changed over the past two weeks - dandelions are up and blooming, plants budding, and everything is dry! A few weeks ago our back garden was squishy, often attempting to suck ones shoes off if not careful.
> 
> Enjoy


Before long you will be crying for rain. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Some more photos.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Finally back to my own coffee, coffee pot and favorite mug (pix of a Toucan balancing a pint with the saying “Lovely Day for a Guinness”).
> 
> Amazing how the garden has changed over the past two weeks - dandelions are up and blooming, plants budding, and everything is dry! A few weeks ago our back garden was squishy, often attempting to suck ones shoes off if not careful.
> 
> Enjoy


You take Guinness with your coffee? Hard-core!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Same here.


I saw your name, so you're good.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Finally back to my own coffee, coffee pot and favorite mug (pix of a Toucan balancing a pint with the saying “Lovely Day for a Guinness”).
> 
> Amazing how the garden has changed over the past two weeks - dandelions are up and blooming, plants budding, and everything is dry! A few weeks ago our back garden was squishy, often attempting to suck ones shoes off if not careful.
> 
> Enjoy


It's nice to go away but it's always lovely to come home again.
I'm sure Mr Sully will soon help keep the dandies down.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Please take care of that laptop, Lyn! We're forever grateful to your nephew for giving it to you when you were AWOL for a while


Thank you Lena. 
It's about time I started looking to buy my own again, but this one is working fine at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Some more photos.
> View attachment 268457
> View attachment 268458
> View attachment 268459
> View attachment 268460
> View attachment 268461
> View attachment 268462
> View attachment 268463


Lovely views and the colours of the flowers are beautiful
What's the ball of mud? Is it an ant nest of some sort?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Hubby says that there is nothing to do here. Lol he gets bored very easily.
> 
> I am going to take a walk around the neighbourhood and walk off breakfast. Later I want to visit the olive farm and take a walk around the mountain area to see if I can see any torts. Although it is overcast so they may not come out. We will see. Enjoy your Fridays and chat later all.



Sometimes “nothing to do” is very nice. But like you, I’d be thrilled with just new scenery! Have fun


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Friday all!
I have had to log in 3 times so far this morning. 
I see some others have been having this problem so I have followed the advice of one of them to tick the 'stay logged in' box and see if that helps.
It's only started since the issue with the ads.
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Lyn W

I have to disappear for a little while so will have to test the 'stay logged in' theory later.
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> LOL. Did they kick you out of the bed?



Sometimes it seems like they are trying! The cat actually belongs to my daughter but she finds her way in here often especially when hubby is gone. But these guys are both 8-9 years old and very set in their ways. (Grumpy asses!)


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Happy Friday all!
> I have had to log in 3 times so far this morning.
> I see some others have been having this problem so I have followed the advice of one of them to tick the 'stay logged in' box and see if that helps.
> It's only started since the issue with the ads.
> Anyone else having this problem?



No problems here.. but I’m on my phone..


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Thank you all for the compliments and well wishes for my son. I am hoping today is a turning point. He’s not awake yet so we’ll see in a bit. In the meantime, HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I have to post this again:



Excellent as ever from the HH team  I didn’t realise they’d made it overseas. I kind of assumed their bias was too British


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Some more photos.
> View attachment 268457
> View attachment 268458
> View attachment 268459
> View attachment 268460
> View attachment 268461
> View attachment 268462
> View attachment 268463



Looks lovely.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Happy Friday all!
> I have had to log in 3 times so far this morning.
> I see some others have been having this problem so I have followed the advice of one of them to tick the 'stay logged in' box and see if that helps.
> It's only started since the issue with the ads.
> Anyone else having this problem?



I “stay logged in” and haven’t had the issue, although sometimes it just throws me back to a previous page.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Excellent as ever from the HH team  I didn’t realise they’d made it overseas. I kind of assumed their bias was too British



We came across it randomly in one of the BBC channels, and I haven’t been able to get this one out of my head completely ever since [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> We came across it randomly in one of the BBC channels, and I haven’t been able to get this one out of my head completely ever since [emoji85][emoji23]



The HH books that spawned the TV programmes are excellent. Kids about the age of your daughter are addicted to them. Terry Deary, the writer, is very good.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I “stay logged in” and haven’t had the issue, although sometimes it just throws me back to a previous page.


I left myself logged in when I popped out for my little walk and I'm able to carry on now that I'm back, so that must be the secret.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The HH books that spawned the TV programmes are excellent. Kids about the age of your daughter are addicted to them. Terry Deary, the writer, is very good.


I love the Horrible Histories - they are so clever!


----------



## Lyn W

It's a beautiful day here.
I have been for my exercise around the street and been chatting to lots of neighbours.
The sun certainly does bring everyone out and about.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's a beautiful day here.
> I have been for my exercise around the street and been chatting to lots of neighbours.
> The sun certainly does bring everyone out and about.



Gorgeous here too. I did my swim this morning. Walk this afternoon


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The HH books that spawned the TV programmes are excellent. Kids about the age of your daughter are addicted to them. Terry Deary, the writer, is very good.



I didn’t know there were books. Must look into it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Hoho sorry im being intrusive!! « rendez-vous »!! It always makes me laugh when english people say french words! I got a friend James he’s from california and he got married to a Canadian and got two kids anyway the point is he had a so funny accent! A common thing USA people like to say is « Déjà-vu » I guess there’s no word for that in english? They say, « deja vous » which means something else and when anything is about France they say something like « I would like a « croissant » please » lol . And we here in Qc are way worse, people use anglisicm ALL the time in conversations...BUT we are WAY better at speaking english than actual Frenchs from France, we cringe badly when we hear them speak english and what’s weird is we protect the French language way more than they do they think speaking english is THE coolest thing and use even more anglisicm than us!! Btw I tried speaking a little spanish when I went to rep.dominicaine and it’s so hard!! The only thing I learned Is « quatro huevos por favor » which means four eggs please...I think cali people tend to learn spanish as a second language because of all the mexicans? Maybe @Yvonne knows a little?


Un lapiz es en la mesa!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I am pretty sure the first occupant has been moved on... reluctantly.
> 
> The nest build was very slow and used the ‘wrong’ materials... grass rather than moss... I think this is an inexperienced female.
> 
> The new female has been so determined, and so quick, in sorting out the box. It’s like she has done it before and knows exactly what she’s doing.
> 
> The first occupant will be better prepared for her next nest.


Maybe I should have said last year's occupant instead of first occupant.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Gorgeous here too. I did my swim this morning. Walk this afternoon


I had to start my training for the Great North Run somewhere!!
(The London Marathon is too soon)
I'm setting myself a time target of 7 weeks to complete it!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I didn’t know there were books. Must look into it!


They do the Horrible Science series too.


----------



## AZtortMom

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]



Congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> They flew from Texas to San Francisco, rented two cars ( there are seven of them plus two babies in car seats), and you know how tedious it is to keep your eyes on the road plus keep track of the "other" car, and it's a six hour drive from there to Oregon. Yup. . . I was concerned.



Me too!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## TriciaStringer

CarolM said:


> o-O that's how I got hooked on star trek. [emoji85]


Love Star Trek! Do you watch Orville? Similar but a comedy. We have really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268481


I think that's fair!!


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> Love Star Trek! Do you watch Orville? Similar but a comedy. We have really enjoyed it.


When I hear the name 'Orville' I automatically think of this little character


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I had to start my training for the Great North Run somewhere!!
> (The London Marathon is too soon)
> I'm setting myself a time target of 7 weeks to complete it!



There are people who take more than a day to do it every year [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> When I hear the name 'Orville' I automatically think of this little character



Me too. Orville the duck is that ventriloquist’s puppet here in the UK


----------



## JoesMum

I have taken my car to the car wash, bought some onions and some daffodils (I don’t intend to consume the latter), and collected a letter from the sorting office that needed a signature. I’m now drinking tea whilst observing the nest box.

There hasn’t been a lot of action of any sort to see today. There was a bit of a scuffle this morning, but mostly the box has been empty. I hear a bird land at the entrance from time to time, but she hasn’t often been in.

JoesDad’s plane left 45 minutes late and also has to detour round Pakistan which adds an hour, so it will likely be 7.45pm before he lands. The upside is that the M25 motorway will be far less congested by the time he gets out of the airport, so his taxi ride home should be a bit quicker. I am still not expecting him before 10pm


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have taken my car to the car wash, bought some onions and some daffodils (I don’t intend to consume the latter), and collected a letter from the sorting office that needed a signature. I’m now drinking tea whilst observing the nest box.
> 
> There hasn’t been a lot of action of any sort to see today. There was a bit of a scuffle this morning, but mostly the box has been empty. I hear a bird land at the entrance from time to time, but she hasn’t often been in.
> 
> JoesDad’s plane left 45 minutes late and also has to detour round Pakistan which adds an hour, so it will likely be 7.45pm before he lands. The upside is that the M25 motorway will be far less congested by the time he gets out of the airport, so his taxi ride home should be a bit quicker. I am still not expecting him before 10pm


Won't be long now, I'll bet he is looking forward to being back home again.
It will be lovely for you to have all the family home this weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Me too. Orville the duck is that ventriloquist’s puppet here in the UK


Sadly Keith Harris died a few years ago so Orville will sing no more


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> Un lapiz es en la mesa!



« A pencil is on the table! » hmmm


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> « A pencil is on the table! » hmmm


Really? I thought Yvonne was talking about a rabbit! 
(I've just looked it up and realise rabbit = lapin or lapine - I was close - but wrong!)
I thought 'a pencil is on the table' would be 'Un crayon est sur la table'
French was never my strong point in school in case you hadn't guessed.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I saw your name, so you're good.


Cool.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely views and the colours of the flowers are beautiful
> What's the ball of mud? Is it an ant nest of some sort?


I think so. I did not stick around to see. And did not want to break it in case an army came out and wanted to eat me. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy Friday all!
> I have had to log in 3 times so far this morning.
> I see some others have been having this problem so I have followed the advice of one of them to tick the 'stay logged in' box and see if that helps.
> It's only started since the issue with the ads.
> Anyone else having this problem?


No but I ticked stay logged in ages ago.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes it seems like they are trying! The cat actually belongs to my daughter but she finds her way in here often especially when hubby is gone. But these guys are both 8-9 years old and very set in their ways. (Grumpy asses!)


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We came across it randomly in one of the BBC channels, and I haven’t been able to get this one out of my head completely ever since [emoji85][emoji23]


I could not hear it. [emoji17]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Really? I thought Yvonne was talking about a rabbit!
> (I've just looked it up and realise rabbit = lapin or lapine - I was close - but wrong!)
> I thought 'a pencil is on the table' would be 'Un crayon est sur la table'
> French was never my strong point in school in case you hadn't guessed.



What Yvonne wrote is Spanish [emoji23]

Took me a while to realise too!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I had to start my training for the Great North Run somewhere!!
> (The London Marathon is too soon)
> I'm setting myself a time target of 7 weeks to complete it!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Sounds do able.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s Spanish [emoji23]


Well that explains it then!!!
I'm better at French than I thought I was but obviously rubbish at Spanish!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268481


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Love Star Trek! Do you watch Orville? Similar but a comedy. We have really enjoyed it.


When I have finished Star Trek I will look for that next.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Sounds do able.


I may still have to catch a bus for some of it though!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Reptilony said:


> « A pencil is on the table! » hmmm


I knew it was about a writing utensil. That’s about it.


----------



## TriciaStringer

CarolM said:


> When I have finished Star Trek I will look for that next.


It is new. Maybe still in the first season. I hope it doesn’t get cancelled.


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> Love Star Trek! Do you watch Orville? Similar but a comedy. We have really enjoyed it.


I've seen a couple episodes and couldn't quite figure out if it were meant to be funny and isn't or what. I watched it last night, and if I want to know whether or not earth gets killed I'll have to tune in either next week or, if that was the season finale, next season. In my mind, it's not as interesting or realistic as Star Trek, and the story last night wasn't as interesting as Star Trek's stories (but there was nothing else on that I wanted to watch.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I have taken my car to the car wash, bought some onions and some daffodils (I don’t intend to consume the latter), and collected a letter from the sorting office that needed a signature. I’m now drinking tea whilst observing the nest box.
> 
> There hasn’t been a lot of action of any sort to see today. There was a bit of a scuffle this morning, but mostly the box has been empty. I hear a bird land at the entrance from time to time, but she hasn’t often been in.
> 
> JoesDad’s plane left 45 minutes late and also has to detour round Pakistan which adds an hour, so it will likely be 7.45pm before he lands. The upside is that the M25 motorway will be far less congested by the time he gets out of the airport, so his taxi ride home should be a bit quicker. I am still not expecting him before 10pm


Taxi? You mean you don't sit around the airport waiting for the plane to land so you can drive him home?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Really? I thought Yvonne was talking about a rabbit!
> (I've just looked it up and realise rabbit = lapin or lapine - I was close - but wrong!)
> I thought 'a pencil is on the table' would be 'Un crayon est sur la table'
> French was never my strong point in school in case you hadn't guessed.


LOL! I guess not. . . since I was speaking in Spanish!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> What Yvonne wrote is Spanish [emoji23]
> 
> Took me a while to realise too!


Reptilony said, "..I think cali people tend to learn spanish as a second language because of all the mexicans? Maybe @Yvonne knows a little?" but the post I quoted was too long for it to show the whole thing and that sentence was the last sentence in the quoted post. I was trying to be funny to show my extensive knowledge of the use of the Spanish language. That'll teach me to try to be funny.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Reptilony said, "..I think cali people tend to learn spanish as a second language because of all the mexicans? Maybe @Yvonne knows a little?" but the post I quoted was too long for it to show the whole thing and that sentence was the last sentence in the quoted post. I was trying to be funny to show my extensive knowledge of the use of the Spanish language. That'll teach me to try to be funny.


Well you did much better than me Yvonne , I don't even recognise Spanish when I see it never mind speak it!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Taxi? You mean you don't sit around the airport waiting for the plane to land so you can drive him home?



The company pays. I have done the airport shuttle in the past, but if his company are willing to send a taxi to get him that’s far better! Especially when the flight is delayed.

His flight arrival has been pushed back a further hour (two and a half hours late now). It must have hit head winds as well as had to fly round Pakistan. He’ll probably be home about 11pm now.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The company pays. I have done the airport shuttle in the past, but if his company are willing to send a taxi to get him that’s far better! Especially when the flight is delayed.
> 
> His flight arrival has been pushed back a further hour (two and a half hours late now). It must have hit head winds as well as had to fly round Pakistan. He’ll probably be home about 11pm now.


Oh no he'll be exhausted when he gets back.
Is he able to sleep on flights? I never used to be able to nod off with so much going on around me.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My mum would have said, 'If you don't stop arguing I'll knock your heads together!!' and that's exactly what's needed in our Parliament!


Same with our congress and senate. I had a devious plan in place with my 2 sons. They either found a way to get along or else. First they had to sit down for several minutes if they were fighting. I wouldn't listen to who blamed who. After about 10 minutes they had to kiss each other on the cheek. Since that thought was so disgusting, they usually found a way to not fight. Now I'm wondering if I was a bad mom...


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Well you did much better than me Yvonne , I don't even recognise Spanish when I see it never mind speak it!


I took it in high school, and can understand a few words, but not sentences. My grade was't a very good one. I never could think in spanish. I always had to think in english and translate it in my mind, which takes too long when taking tests to pass the course.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The company pays. I have done the airport shuttle in the past, but if his company are willing to send a taxi to get him that’s far better! Especially when the flight is delayed.
> 
> His flight arrival has been pushed back a further hour (two and a half hours late now). It must have hit head winds as well as had to fly round Pakistan. He’ll probably be home about 11pm now.


Sheesh!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Oh no he'll be exhausted when he gets back.
> Is he able to sleep on flights? I never used to be able to nod off with so much going on around me.



He has had plenty of practice at sleeping on planes due to many business trips. You never sleep properly though. What sleep you get isn’t as restful. 

I suspect he will try not to sleep too much. It’s a daytime flight and he will want to sleep when he gets home. Hopefully his body lock hasn’t adjusted to India time as wasn’t there that long. India is 5.5 hours ahead of the UK.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Same with our congress and senate. I had a devious plan in place with my 2 sons. They either found a way to get along or else. First they had to sit down for several minutes if they were fighting. I wouldn't listen to who blamed who. After about 10 minutes they had to kiss each other on the cheek. Since that thought was so disgusting, they usually found a way to not fight. Now I'm wondering if I was a bad mom...



Sounds like a perfect plan to me [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! At this rate it will be Autumn by the time I get my yard spring clean up done. I've finished the leopard yard and the desert tortoise yard but still have 5 more yards to go. And the leopard yard needs mowing again! It's heck to get old. I run out of steam way too soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Well I just got accepted lol! Uqar at Rimouski Qc [emoji16]


That's wonderful. It's great that you found something you are really interested in. I've been checking out aquariums and bettas all day. Pro's and con's of a 5g. I still want probably a 5g but 10g isn't out of the question. It depends on the dimensions of where it will be sitting. I do know I want a betta.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Really? I thought Yvonne was talking about a rabbit!
> (I've just looked it up and realise rabbit = lapin or lapine - I was close - but wrong!)
> I thought 'a pencil is on the table' would be 'Un crayon est sur la table'
> French was never my strong point in school in case you hadn't guessed.



Huh? “La piz” is not “the piece of pizza that had been half bitten off”?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I could not hear it. [emoji17]



Sorry. It’s plain brilliant.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Hoho sorry im being intrusive!! « rendez-vous »!! It always makes me laugh when english people say french words! I got a friend James he’s from california and he got married to a Canadian and got two kids anyway the point is he had a so funny accent! A common thing USA people like to say is « Déjà-vu » I guess there’s no word for that in english? They say, « deja vous » which means something else and when anything is about France they say something like « I would like a « croissant » please » lol . And we here in Qc are way worse, people use anglisicm ALL the time in conversations...BUT we are WAY better at speaking english than actual Frenchs from France, we cringe badly when we hear them speak english and what’s weird is we protect the French language way more than they do they think speaking english is THE coolest thing and use even more anglisicm than us!! Btw I tried speaking a little spanish when I went to rep.dominicaine and it’s so hard!! The only thing I learned Is « quatro huevos por favor » which means four eggs please...I think cali people tend to learn spanish as a second language because of all the mexicans? Maybe @Yvonne knows a little?


It's really funny because all languages have different accents within the same language. I speak American English, but when I drove south I couldn't understand one word they were saying at first.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The company pays. I have done the airport shuttle in the past, but if his company are willing to send a taxi to get him that’s far better! Especially when the flight is delayed.
> 
> His flight arrival has been pushed back a further hour (two and a half hours late now). It must have hit head winds as well as had to fly round Pakistan. He’ll probably be home about 11pm now.



I wonder if his taxi will be equipped with a newspaper and a hammer.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> He has had plenty of practice at sleeping on planes due to many business trips. You never sleep properly though. What sleep you get isn’t as restful.
> 
> I suspect he will try not to sleep too much. It’s a daytime flight and he will want to sleep when he gets home. Hopefully his body lock hasn’t adjusted to India time as wasn’t there that long. India is 5.5 hours ahead of the UK.



Yeah, it would be hard to unlock that... !


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for this small history lesson! you seem to know a lot about Uk history, I bet you know « La bataille des plaines d’Abraham » that’s when UK destroyed Nouvelle-France and annexed us!!lol


Yea and we the statue of liberty to prove it.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> It's really funny because all languages have different accents within the same language. I speak American English, but when I drove south I couldn't understand one word they were saying at first.



Me landing in London for the first time. And I thought I could understand English.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I wonder if his taxi will be equipped with a newspaper and a hammer.



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

I have seen lots of pictures of people’s aquariums, so I thought I’d share ours. No bettas for us.

We have golden barbs, pentazona barbs, black phantom tetras... and hidden away as soon as I tried to take a photo an ancistrus, a couple of clown loaches and a corydora sterbai


----------



## JoesMum

It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> I've seen a couple episodes and couldn't quite figure out if it were meant to be funny and isn't or what. I watched it last night, and if I want to know whether or not earth gets killed I'll have to tune in either next week or, if that was the season finale, next season. In my mind, it's not as interesting or realistic as Star Trek, and the story last night wasn't as interesting as Star Trek's stories (but there was nothing else on that I wanted to watch.


One of our favorite family movies is Galaxy Quest. I think this reminds us of it a little.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]


I still can't see it


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes “nothing to do” is very nice. But like you, I’d be thrilled with just new scenery! Have fun


It was so sweet of you to mention me when we thought alike. Your son will be in my hopes and prayers. I haven't seen my girlfriend that has that virus in her eyes for many years. I wish I could find her.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I still can't see it


Yes I can - it just took a while to download.
That's a very pretty tank!


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful. It's great that you found something you are really interested in. I've been checking out aquariums and bettas all day. Pro's and con's of a 5g. I still want probably a 5g but 10g isn't out of the question. It depends on the dimensions of where it will be sitting. I do know I want a betta.



I love my 5 gallon Fluval! Yes, I guess bigger is better but for one Betta, snail and shrimped it’s plenty. It fits in my kitchen nicely and the filter and pump are hidden. It even has room in the pump department for a heater so that’s hidden too. 
Lots of YouTube videos on this one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Me landing in London for the first time. And I thought I could understand English.



You need to make a trip to Yorkshire...or Liverpool. I remember my first encounter with the shepherd/farmer who tended the flocks where I lived. Had an initial 10 minute “conversation” with him, and at the end, had absolutely no idea what he said. Same with a group of hill walkers from Liverpool. Funniest thing really.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok...all of the fig trees are now outside. Ive moved about 20 of the smaller ones to the garden shed area, the larger ones will sit on the deck. Repotted a few as well. They grow wonderful roots that easily get root bound.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to make a trip to Yorkshire...or Liverpool. I remember my first encounter with the shepherd/farmer who tended the flocks where I lived. Had an initial 10 minute “conversation” with him, and at the end, had absolutely no idea what he said. Same with a group of hill walkers from Liverpool. Funniest thing really.



I’ll add Glasgow, Newcastle and Birmingham to that list. They’re all strong accents and to be fair to Yorkshire, Lancashire is just as bad.

Then there’s a good strong Somerset or Cornish accent... or Bristol...

So many accents in the UK. All very different and some of them pretty near unintelligible when at their strongest


----------



## JoesMum

Good news on the flight. It’s caught up half an hour. At present JoesDad is only two hours late.


----------



## Momof4

@Cathie G 
Here’s a short video of my tank. It’s a minute and thirty you’ll never get back [emoji12]


----------



## Momof4

Forgot video!! Duh!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Forgot video!! Duh!


He looks like a happy chappy in his posh tank!
The black looks great.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Forgot video!! Duh!



Very posh tank. I like it


----------



## JoesMum

And JoesDad has landed and made it through passport control and baggage reclaim in record time. With any luck he will be home in just over an hour 

Not see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to make a trip to Yorkshire...or Liverpool. I remember my first encounter with the shepherd/farmer who tended the flocks where I lived. Had an initial 10 minute “conversation” with him, and at the end, had absolutely no idea what he said. Same with a group of hill walkers from Liverpool. Funniest thing really.



I suspect the man at the airport *was* from Liverpool. I was asking for directions to the “tube”, and I think he said, “You will never walk alone”. Or maybe it was, “Take the second left” — I couldn’t tell.


----------



## Kristoff

And my good Friday is over. Think of me this weekend, roommates! *dramatically disappears into the sunset*


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I wonder if his taxi will be equipped with a newspaper and a hammer.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]



Beautiful!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Forgot video!! Duh!



Like those colors!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And JoesDad has landed and made it through passport control and baggage reclaim in record time. With any luck he will be home in just over an hour
> 
> Not see you all tomorrow!



Good night Linda... Glad your hubbys getting home to you!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]



Love it!!! I really the background. I was thinking about adding a piece of shelf paper or something similar that you stick and peel.


----------



## Momof4

I hope everyone is having a good Friday!! 
We soccer tonight and one kid heading to the mall. 
So exciting! Not!!


----------



## Lyn W

Does anyone know how I get hold of a moderator please?
A new (and I think young) member posted a question about diet in the site feedback thread by mistake.
I told him to post it in the diet or health threads which he did, but then his posts were merged and ended up back in the wrong thread.
There used to be a section telling you which mods were logged in but it looks like its gone now.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And JoesDad has landed and made it through passport control and baggage reclaim in record time. With any luck he will be home in just over an hour
> 
> Not see you all tomorrow!


That's great!
Goodnight Linda and take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> And my good Friday is over. Think of me this weekend, roommates! *dramatically disappears into the sunset*
> 
> View attachment 268500


Goodnight Lena, have a good weekend!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Un lapiz es en la mesa!


Well...I looked this up in my Spanish dictionary and came up with this: 1.your lipstick is on the floor. Or 2.your pencil is on the staircase. Or 3.your crayon is on the drawing board. To be fair though...I was recently spotted at Lowe's playing with wood blocks and Lowe's metal parts...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I have taken my car to the car wash, bought some onions and some daffodils (I don’t intend to consume the latter), and collected a letter from the sorting office that needed a signature. I’m now drinking tea whilst observing the nest box.
> 
> There hasn’t been a lot of action of any sort to see today. There was a bit of a scuffle this morning, but mostly the box has been empty. I hear a bird land at the entrance from time to time, but she hasn’t often been in.
> 
> JoesDad’s plane left 45 minutes late and also has to detour round Pakistan which adds an hour, so it will likely be 7.45pm before he lands. The upside is that the M25 motorway will be far less congested by the time he gets out of the airport, so his taxi ride home should be a bit quicker. I am still not expecting him before 10pm


Have fun when he gets home. I wish young families could be together every day...but they have to make a way.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I guess not. . . since I was speaking in Spanish!


Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]


I want a small one. Only 5g or 10g. I have to study first before I get a betta. Yours is really pretty.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I love my 5 gallon Fluval! Yes, I guess bigger is better but for one Betta, snail and shrimped it’s plenty. It fits in my kitchen nicely and the filter and pump are hidden. It even has room in the pump department for a heater so that’s hidden too.
> Lots of YouTube videos on this one.
> 
> View attachment 268497


That's looks like the one I'm seeing at petsmart. I still have a lot of studies to do. I will buy the right size aquarium when I can get it cheap cheap. Get it set up then wait until I find my little one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I’ll add Glasgow, Newcastle and Birmingham to that list. They’re all strong accents and to be fair to Yorkshire, Lancashire is just as bad.
> 
> Then there’s a good strong Somerset or Cornish accent... or Bristol...
> 
> So many accents in the UK. All very different and some of them pretty near unintelligible when at their strongest



Aaagh yes, Glaswegians!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone know how I get hold of a moderator please?
> A new (and I think young) member posted a question about diet in the site feedback thread by mistake.
> I told him to post it in the diet or health threads which he did, but then his posts were merged and ended up back in the wrong thread.
> There used to be a section telling you which mods were logged in but it looks like its gone now.



Here’s a lost - https://tortoiseforum.org/members/?type=staff

@Josh @Yvonne G


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a lost - https://tortoiseforum.org/members/?type=staff
> 
> @Josh @Yvonne G


Thanks Mark, I'd forgotten about that!
Only thought about PMing them.
But it wasn't urgent.
It made me wonder how members would know who to contact if there was something that needed dealing with quickly.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh yes, Glaswegians!


My brother in law is from Lancashire and when we first met him none of us could understand a word!
When my sister was teaching in Lancashire the kids often couldn't understand her.
She would say 'Look at your book'
They would say 'Luke at your Buke'
Jug was pronounced joog (oo as in book)
She had to change the way she spoke!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone know how I get hold of a moderator please?
> A new (and I think young) member posted a question about diet in the site feedback thread by mistake.
> I told him to post it in the diet or health threads which he did, but then his posts were merged and ended up back in the wrong thread.
> There used to be a section telling you which mods were logged in but it looks like its gone now.


I'm here!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone know how I get hold of a moderator please?
> A new (and I think young) member posted a question about diet in the site feedback thread by mistake.
> I told him to post it in the diet or health threads which he did, but then his posts were merged and ended up back in the wrong thread.
> There used to be a section telling you which mods were logged in but it looks like its gone now.


I can't find the thread you're talking about.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I can't find the thread you're talking about.


It's in site help and feedback under the heading Help from Jamie5times.
I thought he was a very young lad, and was concerned he wouldn't get the advice he was looking for
but looking through other threads he had already posted a similar question in the right place before that one and, if his profile is correct, he's 39!
It's not urgent.


----------



## Lyn W

There is something quite strange going on in my living room.
It's all quiet in here - no tv or radio on - but every now and again I hear what sounds like a donkey braying!!!
Only a small donkey, because it's not that loud and I certainly can't see a donkey!
It seems to be coming from different parts of the room so whatever it is must be moving around....very strange.
I am wondering if it could possibly be a frog that has come in while the doors were open today but I don't think I've ever heard a frog make a noise like that.
I am going to get my fishing/butterfly net and have a look for my visitor!!!
I'll be back..............................................or will I?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> There is something quite strange going on in my living room.
> It's all quiet in here - no tv or radio on - but every now and again I hear what sounds like a donkey braying!!!
> Only a small donkey, because it's not that loud and I certainly can't see a donkey!
> It seems to be coming from different parts of the room so whatever it is must be moving around the room....very strange.
> I am wondering if it could possibly be a frog that has come in while the doors were open today but I don't think I've ever heard a frog make a noise like that.
> I am going to get my fishing/butterfly net and have a look for my visitor!!!
> I'll be back..............................................or will I?




Can’t wait to see who the peep/perp is!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t wait to see who the peep/perp is!


Well I've had a quick look in all the places it could hide and found nothing!
So I'm going to wait until I hear it again and pounce, if I suddenly disappear that's where I am!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> There is something quite strange going on in my living room.
> It's all quiet in here - no tv or radio on - but every now and again I hear what sounds like a donkey braying!!!
> Only a small donkey, because it's not that loud and I certainly can't see a donkey!
> It seems to be coming from different parts of the room so whatever it is must be moving around....very strange.
> I am wondering if it could possibly be a frog that has come in while the doors were open today but I don't think I've ever heard a frog make a noise like that.
> I am going to get my fishing/butterfly net and have a look for my visitor!!!
> I'll be back..............................................or will I?



Oh Lyn.... rule number 1 in scary movie is to never say “I’ll be back”.... I can already hear the horror music in The back ground [emoji317]


----------



## Lyn W

Still all quiet on the western front. I've got my net, a torch and, if it is a frog, a bowl of water on the floor to lure him out - tap water isn't good for them but it's better than nothing if he's been stuck inside!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I've just found my intruder!!
It's my mobile phone!!
No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!


----------



## Lyn W

...and talking of bed I had better go find mine - after I've put my phone on charge!
So nos da all have a good evening/night and I'll see you tomorrow!!
Take care


----------



## TriciaStringer

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!


Dying!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!



Omg... that’s hilarious!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful. It's great that you found something you are really interested in. I've been checking out aquariums and bettas all day. Pro's and con's of a 5g. I still want probably a 5g but 10g isn't out of the question. It depends on the dimensions of where it will be sitting. I do know I want a betta.



I’ll just say go big as you can. The more a poison is diluted, the less it harms you, giving you the chance to find the antidote.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]



Nice background, and another internal filter! I never had one, only hang on and canister...


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> It is new. Maybe still in the first season. I hope it doesn’t get cancelled.


I hate it when they cancel programs. You always get into it and they end the season on a cliff hanger, then cancel. [emoji35]


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23] [emoji23] that's when I switch off and come to the CDR rooms.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The company pays. I have done the airport shuttle in the past, but if his company are willing to send a taxi to get him that’s far better! Especially when the flight is delayed.
> 
> His flight arrival has been pushed back a further hour (two and a half hours late now). It must have hit head winds as well as had to fly round Pakistan. He’ll probably be home about 11pm now.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Same with our congress and senate. I had a devious plan in place with my 2 sons. They either found a way to get along or else. First they had to sit down for several minutes if they were fighting. I wouldn't listen to who blamed who. After about 10 minutes they had to kiss each other on the cheek. Since that thought was so disgusting, they usually found a way to not fight. Now I'm wondering if I was a bad mom...


That is a brilliant plan.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! At this rate it will be Autumn by the time I get my yard spring clean up done. I've finished the leopard yard and the desert tortoise yard but still have 5 more yards to go. And the leopard yard needs mowing again! It's heck to get old. I run out of steam way too soon.


I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> That's looks like the one I'm seeing at petsmart. I still have a lot of studies to do. I will buy the right size aquarium when I can get it cheap cheap. Get it set up then wait until I find my little one.


That's a very good idea, Cathie. The tank has to be cycled, whether it's done fish in or fish out. That process can sometimes take weeks to accomplish, so it's better if the fish is not in the tank. Then, when it has been up and running, with good water quality, for 2-4 weeks, it will be just right for Mr. Betta, and he won't be stressed by fluctuating values on ammomia, nitrite, and nitrates.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sorry. It’s plain brilliant.


Lol. After a while I realised that the earphones where connected to my phone but not in my ears. .....which explains why I did not hear it. [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]


Not showing up on my phone. But will check it when i get home. Better wifi.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok...all of the fig trees are now outside. Ive moved about 20 of the smaller ones to the garden shed area, the larger ones will sit on the deck. Repotted a few as well. They grow wonderful roots that easily get root bound.


That is a lot of work.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good news on the flight. It’s caught up half an hour. At present JoesDad is only two hours late.


Yay. Which means he should have arrived by now.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Forgot video!! Duh!


Your water is so nice and clear. How many times do you have to clean your tank?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I suspect the man at the airport *was* from Liverpool. I was asking for directions to the “tube”, and I think he said, “You will never walk alone”. Or maybe it was, “Take the second left” — I couldn’t tell.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And my good Friday is over. Think of me this weekend, roommates! *dramatically disappears into the sunset*
> 
> View attachment 268500


Good Luck. My thoughts are with you Lena. Or as they say in Star Trek...Live long and prosper!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good Friday!!
> We soccer tonight and one kid heading to the mall.
> So exciting! Not!!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My brother in law is from Lancashire and when we first met him none of us could understand a word!
> When my sister was teaching in Lancashire the kids often couldn't understand her.
> She would say 'Look at your book'
> They would say 'Luke at your Buke'
> Jug was pronounced joog (oo as in book)
> She had to change the way she spoke!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> There is something quite strange going on in my living room.
> It's all quiet in here - no tv or radio on - but every now and again I hear what sounds like a donkey braying!!!
> Only a small donkey, because it's not that loud and I certainly can't see a donkey!
> It seems to be coming from different parts of the room so whatever it is must be moving around....very strange.
> I am wondering if it could possibly be a frog that has come in while the doors were open today but I don't think I've ever heard a frog make a noise like that.
> I am going to get my fishing/butterfly net and have a look for my visitor!!!
> I'll be back..............................................or will I?


You have encountered the long lost ghost of a dead donkey from the period of 1614.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!


Oh that is hilarious. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]


Finally saw it. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up now. Good Saturday all. Have fun. We are going home this morning. And as much as it was nice to get away, I miss my bed. My neck did not like the hotels pillows and my back did not like the mattress. Sigh I sound like an old woman. Oh well, me and my bed will be happy to meet up again later. Ciao for now.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> All caught up now. Good Saturday all. Have fun. We are going home this morning. And as much as it was nice to get away, I miss my bed. My neck did not like the hotels pillows and my back did not like the mattress. Sigh I sound like an old woman. Oh well, me and my bed will be happy to meet up again later. Ciao for now.


Have a safe trip back, Carol
There's no place like home!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week. 
I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
So fingers crossed all will be well.
Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
> I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
> Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
> If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week.
> I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
> So fingers crossed all will be well.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!



Good luck with those new shoes....are they perhaps blue and suede? Happy Saturday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Found these little hand-blown glass turtle/tortoise ornaments on Twitter advert...
Anyone need a gift idea?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/519907...tter&share_time=1551967354000&utm_term=so.slt


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Invest in binoculars and take them with you on trips. There’s always bird life around to identify


Okay. We are home and I managed to get the bird songs uploaded to youtube. Excuse the video quality but it was more about the sound of the birds rather than the scenery. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Have a safe trip back, Carol
> There's no place like home!!


Totally agree.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
> I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
> Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
> If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week.
> I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
> So fingers crossed all will be well.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!


Try not to push yourself too much. You don't want to set yourself back.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Found these little hand-blown glass turtle/tortoise ornaments on Twitter advert...
> Anyone need a gift idea?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/519907...tter&share_time=1551967354000&utm_term=so.slt


Cute.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. We are home and I managed to get the bird songs uploaded to youtube. Excuse tge video quality but it was more about the sound of the birds rather than the scenery. [emoji23]



Lovely!
Any idea what sort of bird?
Welcome back!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely!
> Any idea what sort of bird?
> Welcome back!!


Nope. But there were lots of birds. The cooing I think were from pigeons. There were a couple of really small birds. Don't know what they were. Some starlings. And a few others too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Nope. But there were lots of birds. The cooing I think were from pigeons. There were a couple of really small birds. Don't know what they were. Some starlings. And a few others too.


I thought they sounded like pigeons - but with a different accent to ours.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I thought they sounded like pigeons - but with a different accent to ours.


Whahaha. Yip ours come with a South African accent of course.[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
> I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
> Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
> If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week.
> I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
> So fingers crossed all will be well.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!



Good morning Lyn! I will sure keep my fingers crossed for you. I know how important your independence is. Hugs!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Yip ours come with a South African accent of course.[emoji6]



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
And what a lovely accent it is. I would like to hear some dialogue from you one day)


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lyn! I will sure keep my fingers crossed for you. I know how important your independence is. Hugs!!!


Hi Heather and thank you, I'm ready to start to get my life back!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone! Hope ya’ll are set for a lovely Saturday! I think I must enjoy it here because we have a cold front moving in tomorrow... I’m so over the cold weather already!!! Bring on the heat Texas!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope ya’ll are set for a lovely Saturday! I think I must enjoy it here because we have a cold front moving in tomorrow... I’m so over the cold weather already!!! Bring on the heat Texas!!


We have an old saying here - 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'
It basically means not to put your winter clothes away until the month of May is over or until the blossom (May) on the Hawthorn tree is in bloom.
Some definitions of it say that a clout was like a vest that would be left on all winter.
So keep your vest on!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> And what a lovely accent it is. I would like to hear some dialogue from you one day)


Lol. I don't hear it when I talk. So not sure I have one. [emoji23] I will record myself talking sometime and then post it. Actually why don't each of us make a recording of ourselves telling a post instead of writing it down. Then we can all hear what each other sound like.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We have an old saying here - 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'
> It basically means not to put your winter clothes away until the month of May is over or until the blossom (May) on the Hawthorn tree is in bloom.
> Some definitions of it say that a clout was like a vest that would be left on all winter.
> So keep your vest on!!!


Very interesting.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Yip ours come with a South African accent of course.[emoji6]



Perhaps they are Mourning Doves? Or, a dove-like cousin vice pigeons..


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 268495
> 
> 
> It helps if I post the photo [emoji849]


Nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok...all of the fig trees are now outside. Ive moved about 20 of the smaller ones to the garden shed area, the larger ones will sit on the deck. Repotted a few as well. They grow wonderful roots that easily get root bound.


An older couple that I used to know when I was in the turtle club called and asked if I wanted some potted plants because they were getting to old to be able to care for the plants anymore. I said yes, of course. One of the pots only had a couple of sticks sticking up, and a lot of oxalis covering the dirt. The sticks have started to sprout now, and it looks like it might be a fig tree with two trunks. Now I have to decide where in the yards I'd like another fig tree!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Forgot video!! Duh!


That's very pretty. I love just sitting and watching an aquarium.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> There is something quite strange going on in my living room.
> It's all quiet in here - no tv or radio on - but every now and again I hear what sounds like a donkey braying!!!
> Only a small donkey, because it's not that loud and I certainly can't see a donkey!
> It seems to be coming from different parts of the room so whatever it is must be moving around....very strange.
> I am wondering if it could possibly be a frog that has come in while the doors were open today but I don't think I've ever heard a frog make a noise like that.
> I am going to get my fishing/butterfly net and have a look for my visitor!!!
> I'll be back..............................................or will I?


Is Lola nearby? Male tortoises sometimes make strange sounds when. . . uh. . . er. . . "taking care of business with another tortoise" (if you know what I mean!).


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!


This is TOO funny!!

When I was first promoted to Engineer at my company they gave me a pager. I had no experience with pagers. 

In the old days, when I used to drive a lot, I would place my purse just on the floor by my feet. So I'm driving along and all of a sudden there's this intermittent buzzing coming from my car. "Well, Sh**t!" I can't afford car trouble." I pulled over and lifted the hood (bonnet) but, not being a mechanic, couldn't see anything that was making this sound. Well, yes, you've guessed it. It was the pager in my purse.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I haven't seen that yet.


Braggert!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> All caught up now. Good Saturday all. Have fun. We are going home this morning. And as much as it was nice to get away, I miss my bed. My neck did not like the hotels pillows and my back did not like the mattress. Sigh I sound like an old woman. Oh well, me and my bed will be happy to meet up again later. Ciao for now.


Ah. . . it's good to be home!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
> I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
> Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
> If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week.
> I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
> So fingers crossed all will be well.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!


Sounds like you're on the mend. Try to not overdo. Give yourself a good chance to heal.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> This is TOO funny!!
> 
> When I was first promoted to Engineer at my company they gave me a pager. I had no experience with pagers.
> 
> In the old days, when I used to drive a lot, I would place my purse just on the floor by my feet. So I'm driving along and all of a sudden there's this intermittent buzzing coming from my car. "Well, Sh**t!" I can't afford car trouble." I pulled over and lifted the hood (bonnet) but, not being a mechanic, couldn't see anything that was making this sound. Well, yes, you've guessed it. It was the pager in my purse.



I'm glad I'm not the only one!!
Lola was actually my first thought but it was late and he was well tucked away in his hide by then.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Lol. I don't hear it when I talk. So not sure I have one. [emoji23] I will record myself talking sometime and then post it. Actually why don't each of us make a recording of ourselves telling a post instead of writing it down. Then we can all hear what each other sound like.


I had decided to stop doing turtle rescue just about the same time I had that cold a few weeks ago, and I re-recorded my message on my answering machine in my sick cold voice. It sounds pretty miserable (but I'm leaving it so people will feel sorry for me!!!).


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like you're on the mend. Try to not overdo. Give yourself a good chance to heal.


Yes I'm well on the way, and feeling a bit more confident about using shoes.
I just think my foot would have more normal movements to strengthen it in shoes because the boot is obviously quite restricting - but any probs and I'll go back to it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was able to get close enough to my latest stray cat to get his picture last night. Here is Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony):




(so named because of his ear) He's not neutered and he thinks he has to fight with my young, neutered male (who also thinks he has to fight). Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony) always gets the worst of it because he's old and Mr. Kitty is still pretty young. I was going to trap him and have him neutered, but because he's old I guess I'll just let his fighting self live here and let him be.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Good Luck. My thoughts are with you Lena. Or as they say in Star Trek...Live long and prosper!



[emoji1308][emoji1308]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> And what a lovely accent it is. I would like to hear some dialogue from you one day)



I’m sure me being from AZ I would sound funny too [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!



You’re too funny!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This is TOO funny!!
> 
> When I was first promoted to Engineer at my company they gave me a pager. I had no experience with pagers.
> 
> In the old days, when I used to drive a lot, I would place my purse just on the floor by my feet. So I'm driving along and all of a sudden there's this intermittent buzzing coming from my car. "Well, Sh**t!" I can't afford car trouble." I pulled over and lifted the hood (bonnet) but, not being a mechanic, couldn't see anything that was making this sound. Well, yes, you've guessed it. It was the pager in my purse.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I was able to get close enough to my latest stray cat to get his picture last night. Here is Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony):
> 
> View attachment 268541
> 
> 
> (so named because of his ear) He's not neutered and he thinks he has to fight with my young, neutered male (who also thinks he has to fight). Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony) always gets the worst of it because he's old and Mr. Kitty is still pretty young. I was going to trap him and have him neutered, but because he's old I guess I'll just let his fighting self live here and let him be.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Hi sweetheart


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 268542


Yup both in my toolbox!
Happy Saturday to you too Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Yup both in my toolbox!
> Happy Saturday to you too Noel!



Hi Lyn!
[emoji851]
I’m telling you, I use those both on the tort night boxes a lot [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Hi sweetheart


Who me??? Surely you are speaking to Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony)!!

(But you're right, of course. I am a TOTAL SWEETHEART!!!)


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Who me??? Surely you are speaking to Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony)!!



[emoji23][emoji23]
Probably [emoji38][emoji38]
Happy Saturday to you Yvonne [emoji41]


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you! Are you off work today?


----------



## AZtortMom

I am [emoji4]
I’m off until tomorrow night.
Then the painters are starting on the house Monday morning at 8 [emoji106]


----------



## rjamesbeasley

Hello guys, I know I've been gone a while but I was just checking in to tell you all that Merlin has successfully come out of his 4th hibernation at 5 months and 6 days! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I am [emoji4]
> I’m off until tomorrow night.
> Then the painters are starting on the house Monday morning at 8 [emoji106]


ALRIGHT!!! Be sure to let us see the finished product.


----------



## Yvonne G

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello guys, I know I've been gone a while but I was just checking in to tell you all that Merlin has successfully come out of his 4th hibernation at 5 months and 6 days! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Good deal! It's always a relief to see them after hibernation!


----------



## Yvonne G

So, fellow roomies. . . is it heat or cold for a sore back? This a.m. I felt like I was going to have a muscle spasm in my back (lower back twinge) so I put off the heavy lifting outside and opted instead for repotting a few plants. I took a couple Bayer Back and Body (they contain caffeine and I'm a bit wired right now because before I realized about the muscle spasm and taking the pills I drank a Slimfast Advanced Energy and they also contain caffeine). So now that I'm in the house for the rest of the day, my back is really starting to complain. I'm ready to vegetate in my recliner, but don't know if I should get the heating pad or an ice pack>?>??????????


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . plus, I'M REALLY WIRED!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I took it in high school, and can understand a few words, but not sentences. My grade was't a very good one. I never could think in spanish. I always had to think in english and translate it in my mind, which takes too long when taking tests to pass the course.


Yea me too. And every word they speak has so many syllables that their tongue looks like a revolving door. I mess with my Mexican and Hispanic friends because of that.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t wait to see who the peep/perp is!


I'm reading the thread also and I can't wait either.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay. We are home and I managed to get the bird songs uploaded to youtube. Excuse the video quality but it was more about the sound of the birds rather than the scenery. [emoji23]


That's why I have zebra finches. I love the noise they make. They sound like little laughing toys and they fly almost like hummingbirds.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. I don't hear it when I talk. So not sure I have one. [emoji23] I will record myself talking sometime and then post it. Actually why don't each of us make a recording of ourselves telling a post instead of writing it down. Then we can all hear what each other sound like.


That sounds like fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm reading the thread also and I can't wait either.



Turned out to be her phone...


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 268542


Yea one of my mottos is...if love doesn't work use duct tape.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I was able to get close enough to my latest stray cat to get his picture last night. Here is Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony):
> 
> View attachment 268541
> 
> 
> (so named because of his ear) He's not neutered and he thinks he has to fight with my young, neutered male (who also thinks he has to fight). Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony) always gets the worst of it because he's old and Mr. Kitty is still pretty young. I was going to trap him and have him neutered, but because he's old I guess I'll just let his fighting self live here and let him be.


Even older tomcats will get calmer and better to handle when they are neutered. I would do this with your Tony. His agressions against other cats will lessen. That will be better for him and the other cats you feed.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> So, fellow roomies. . . is it heat or cold for a sore back? This a.m. I felt like I was going to have a muscle spasm in my back (lower back twinge) so I put off the heavy lifting outside and opted instead for repotting a few plants. I took a couple Bayer Back and Body (they contain caffeine and I'm a bit wired right now because before I realized about the muscle spasm and taking the pills I drank a Slimfast Advanced Energy and they also contain caffeine). So now that I'm in the house for the rest of the day, my back is really starting to complain. I'm ready to vegetate in my recliner, but don't know if I should get the heating pad or an ice pack>?>??????????


Warmth is the best for muscles me thinks. Get well soon.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Who me??? Surely you are speaking to Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony)!!
> 
> (But you're right, of course. I am a TOTAL SWEETHEART!!!)


Hi Sweetiepie !


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Turned out to be her phone...


I was afraid it was a toad or frog hiding out. They have a way of waiting until you're asleep so they can land on you in the middle of the night.


----------



## Bee62

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello guys, I know I've been gone a while but I was just checking in to tell you all that Merlin has successfully come out of his 4th hibernation at 5 months and 6 days! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


That`s fine. Good news and well done @rjamesbeasley and Merlin. Go on to conjure in 2019.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yea one of my mottos is...if love doesn't work use duct tape.


Stuck on you ...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Even older tomcats will get calmer and better to handle when they are neutered. I would do this with your Tony. His agressions against other cats will lessen. That will be better for him and the other cats you feed.


I was worried about putting an older cat under anesthesia?????


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lol. I don't hear it when I talk. So not sure I have one. [emoji23] I will record myself talking sometime and then post it. Actually why don't each of us make a recording of ourselves telling a post instead of writing it down. Then we can all hear what each other sound like.



That would be interesting! I wonder is there a way to do that without going through utube?


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello guys, I know I've been gone a while but I was just checking in to tell you all that Merlin has successfully come out of his 4th hibernation at 5 months and 6 days! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


That's very good news!
Welcome back Merlin (and James of course)


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> So, fellow roomies. . . is it heat or cold for a sore back? This a.m. I felt like I was going to have a muscle spasm in my back (lower back twinge) so I put off the heavy lifting outside and opted instead for repotting a few plants. I took a couple Bayer Back and Body (they contain caffeine and I'm a bit wired right now because before I realized about the muscle spasm and taking the pills I drank a Slimfast Advanced Energy and they also contain caffeine). So now that I'm in the house for the rest of the day, my back is really starting to complain. I'm ready to vegetate in my recliner, but don't know if I should get the heating pad or an ice pack>?>??????????



Use heat. If you have any Naproxen (Aleve) take that. It is an anti inflammatory and will help with the spasm. I can’t help with being wired out... lots of water maybe?? 

I think Evander is a beautiful Tom. I bet the vet would think it’s safe to neuter him. He seems very active so probably very healthy too... I don’t like hearing about the aggression towards you.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I was afraid it was a toad or frog hiding out. They have a way of waiting until you're asleep so they can land on you in the middle of the night.


He would have had to have found his way upstairs for that to happen!
If he was Prince Charming under a froggy spell then I wouldn't object too much!
But you have to kiss an awful lot of frogs to find him!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Stuck on you ...


Did you play that on a tape recorder?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> So, fellow roomies. . . is it heat or cold for a sore back? This a.m. I felt like I was going to have a muscle spasm in my back (lower back twinge) so I put off the heavy lifting outside and opted instead for repotting a few plants. I took a couple Bayer Back and Body (they contain caffeine and I'm a bit wired right now because before I realized about the muscle spasm and taking the pills I drank a Slimfast Advanced Energy and they also contain caffeine). So now that I'm in the house for the rest of the day, my back is really starting to complain. I'm ready to vegetate in my recliner, but don't know if I should get the heating pad or an ice pack>?>??????????


I would use heat - I believe it helps the muscles repair quicker.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And good afternoon/evening one and all. Rather a hot mid-70F (21C) degree day here and it keeps getting warmer as the day progresses. Many of the Spring flowering trees are in full bloom - from Washington’s famous Cherry Trees at the Tidal Basin, to red bud trees, to ornamental pear and apple and regular cherry trees. Daffodils by the bushels too. This week is peak bloom for the DC cherry trees (when 80% of the flowers are open).

Moved our hardy banana tree container (65 gallons of dirt and about 8 stalks) outside today as well. We are scheduled to get one or two cold nights next week, but, it’s time.

Today Ive been fooling around with a new “chuck” on the lathe and a piece of old sycamore and turned out a little bud vase.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And good afternoon/evening one and all. Rather a hot mid-70F (21C) degree day here and it keeps getting warmer as the day progresses. Many of the Spring flowering trees are in full bloom - from Washington’s famous Cherry Trees at the Tidal Basin, to red bud trees, to ornamental pear and apple and regular cherry trees. Daffodils by the bushels too. This week is peak bloom for the DC cherry trees (when 80% of the flowers are open).
> 
> Moved our hardy banana tree container (65 gallons of dirt and about 8 stalks) outside today as well. We are scheduled to get one or two cold nights next week, but, it’s time.
> 
> Today Ive been fooling around with a new “chuck” on the lathe and a piece of old sycamore and turned out a little bud vase.
> 
> View attachment 268564


Very pretty little vase!
Warm here too.
Our trees and spring flowers are in bloom too, Spring has well and truly sprung!
Still nippy at night though.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> ALRIGHT!!! Be sure to let us see the finished product.



Of course [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Yea one of my mottos is...if love doesn't work use duct tape.



Love it [emoji38]


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Hi Sweetiepie !



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I would use heat - I believe it helps the muscles repair quicker.



Agreed. Heat seems to work better on my sore back too


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> He would have had to have found his way upstairs for that to happen!
> If he was Prince Charming under a froggy spell then I wouldn't object too much!
> But you have to kiss an awful lot of frogs to find him!



[emoji23][emoji23] [emoji196]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I was worried about putting an older cat under anesthesia?????



They are not under very long.
The neutering takes less then 5 minutes


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And good afternoon/evening one and all. Rather a hot mid-70F (21C) degree day here and it keeps getting warmer as the day progresses. Many of the Spring flowering trees are in full bloom - from Washington’s famous Cherry Trees at the Tidal Basin, to red bud trees, to ornamental pear and apple and regular cherry trees. Daffodils by the bushels too. This week is peak bloom for the DC cherry trees (when 80% of the flowers are open).
> 
> Moved our hardy banana tree container (65 gallons of dirt and about 8 stalks) outside today as well. We are scheduled to get one or two cold nights next week, but, it’s time.
> 
> Today Ive been fooling around with a new “chuck” on the lathe and a piece of old sycamore and turned out a little bud vase.
> 
> View attachment 268564



Your talent amazes me! Repeatedly [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I was worried about putting an older cat under anesthesia?????


_It will be no problem when the heart is healthy._


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Did you play that on a tape recorder?


Pardon ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Your talent amazes me! Repeatedly [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Thanks. The funny thing is that this piece of sycamore was included as “packing material” in a shipping box of other wood (cherry n mahogany) that I ordered. Perfect size to fool around with (for free).


----------



## Bee62

*Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Bee62

and the original:


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Stuck on you ...


Thank you. I love that song.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I love that song.


Me too.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I love that song.


Maybe you like this too:


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] [emoji196]


Oh my garsh...hehehe


----------



## Yvonne G

Damn! I'm on my Kindle with no sound. I'm gonna' hafta' get off the heating pad and go listen to Sabine on the computer.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Maybe you like this too:


I love you too. And all. I'm really glad I found our CDR.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Damn! I'm on my Kindle with no sound. I'm gonna' hafta' get off the heating pad and go listen to Sabine on the computer.


You have to. It was beautiful. You shouldn't use a heating pad to long anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> and the original:


Ok! We are on. I just have to learn how to post my message in a song.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] [emoji196]


Oh no don't get Me started. I was trying to behave my self...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> He would have had to have found his way upstairs for that to happen!
> If he was Prince Charming under a froggy spell then I wouldn't object too much!
> But you have to kiss an awful lot of frogs to find him!


I'd rather kiss a frog then someone posing as Prince charming. Be careful walking up my steps. You might step on a frog. You can't believe the noise they make if you accidentally step on one.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> *Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*


An excellent version Sabine!
You are still in fine voice!
I haven't heard that song in ages!
I love those acoustic tracks!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> and the original:


....almost as good as you Sabine!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Maybe you like this too:


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Damn! I'm on my Kindle with no sound. I'm gonna' hafta' get off the heating pad and go listen to Sabine on the computer.


It will certainly be worth it!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> *Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*



Oh Sabine!!! What a perfect tune to pick. I love credence Clearwater. It’s been a wrenching a week and I couldn’t help but sing along with you.. really brightened my mood! Great to hear your music again[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Oh no don't get Me started. I was trying to behave my self...



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Oh Sabine!!! What a perfect tune to pick. I love credence Clearwater. It’s been a wrenching a week and I couldn’t help but sing along with you.. really brightened my mood! Great to hear your music again[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I sang too.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Bee62 said:


> Maybe you like this too:


Loved that!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> *Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*


Just wonderful! I've been missing your songs! And by the way, thst's a really pretty sweater you're wearing!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Maybe you like this too:


This is a new take on an old song if I manage to share it. While I was looking on my history on utube I found you again. Though I failed at sending you a link to the song I wanted to share, I did find ma n mo. I'm an official subscriber.


----------



## Momof4

@Bee62
I’m at a restaurant tonight. I’ll listen tomorrow!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I suspect the man at the airport *was* from Liverpool. I was asking for directions to the “tube”, and I think he said, “You will never walk alone”. Or maybe it was, “Take the second left” — I couldn’t tell.



We were up in London yesterday and overheard two Glaswegians in one of the underground stations (same accent as @johnandjade). It was the strongest variant of that accent I have heard in a long time... even when we visited the city for a week! If I really concentrated, I could work out a few words, but only because they kept mentioning football teams!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> And my good Friday is over. Think of me this weekend, roommates! *dramatically disappears into the sunset*
> 
> View attachment 268500



Lovely sunset!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!! I really the background. I was thinking about adding a piece of shelf paper or something similar that you stick and peel.



That’s an aquarium background we bought from the pet store. It’s held on with black electrical tape round the edges


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone know how I get hold of a moderator please?
> A new (and I think young) member posted a question about diet in the site feedback thread by mistake.
> I told him to post it in the diet or health threads which he did, but then his posts were merged and ended up back in the wrong thread.
> There used to be a section telling you which mods were logged in but it looks like its gone now.



Report the opening post thread... all the mods will get email notification and jump on to do it if they can


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's looks like the one I'm seeing at petsmart. I still have a lot of studies to do. I will buy the right size aquarium when I can get it cheap cheap. Get it set up then wait until I find my little one.



Keep an eye on Craigslist. Aquariums come up fairly regularly.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My brother in law is from Lancashire and when we first met him none of us could understand a word!
> When my sister was teaching in Lancashire the kids often couldn't understand her.
> She would say 'Look at your book'
> They would say 'Luke at your Buke'
> Jug was pronounced joog (oo as in book)
> She had to change the way she spoke!!



That sounds more Liverpudlian. I went to university in the county town, Lancaster, and it was more of a variant on the Yorkshire accent up there. It’s quite distinctively different in the Blackburn area too... Lancashire has many accents now I think of it!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Nice background, and another internal filter! I never had one, only hang on and canister...



Actually we have an external canister filter - a Fluval 306 (? possibly... I can’t be bothered to go check... definitely 300 series) You can see the pipes on the right where the water is circulated in and out.

The internal thing is a UV filter. It help to keep the algae down. And the flow through it helps to keep the water moving and better oxygenated.

The tank was suppled with a 200 series filter, but that was nowhere near powerful enough. The 300 is better.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
> I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
> Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
> If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week.
> I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
> So fingers crossed all will be well.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!



Take care Lyn and don’t overdo it by trying to do too much too soon!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay. We are home and I managed to get the bird songs uploaded to youtube. Excuse the video quality but it was more about the sound of the birds rather than the scenery. [emoji23]



No idea what those are... apart from the sparrows I can hear chirping in the background


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Nope. But there were lots of birds. The cooing I think were from pigeons. There were a couple of really small birds. Don't know what they were. Some starlings. And a few others too.



Ah, the pigeons would explain the main noise. The chirping noise is definitely sparrows.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We have an old saying here - 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'
> It basically means not to put your winter clothes away until the month of May is over or until the blossom (May) on the Hawthorn tree is in bloom.
> Some definitions of it say that a clout was like a vest that would be left on all winter.
> So keep your vest on!!!



Clout is a cloth.... So don’t remove a layer of cloth from your body


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 268542



This os so true!


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello guys, I know I've been gone a while but I was just checking in to tell you all that Merlin has successfully come out of his 4th hibernation at 5 months and 6 days! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Yay! Well done you! And well done Merlin! Lots of long soaks now so he can rehydrate


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So, fellow roomies. . . is it heat or cold for a sore back? This a.m. I felt like I was going to have a muscle spasm in my back (lower back twinge) so I put off the heavy lifting outside and opted instead for repotting a few plants. I took a couple Bayer Back and Body (they contain caffeine and I'm a bit wired right now because before I realized about the muscle spasm and taking the pills I drank a Slimfast Advanced Energy and they also contain caffeine). So now that I'm in the house for the rest of the day, my back is really starting to complain. I'm ready to vegetate in my recliner, but don't know if I should get the heating pad or an ice pack>?>??????????



I use heat... it encourages blood flow into the muscle.

And stay off the caffeine! It makes it worse!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Maybe you like this too:



We love hearing you sing Sabine  [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all!

It’s Mother’s Day here in the UK. 

The clocks went forwards last night so we are back to our regular time difference with the other side of the Atlantic.

Daughter came home yesterday ... not that we saw her because we went to London and she was in bed on our return. Son is due home this morning and they’re cooking lunch for us apparently 

Daughter must have been baking because she was using my Kenwood Chef food mixer... which broke down on her. It is a very well used thirty years old... and, while I am gutted it has broken, I have had good value for money from it. I will investigate getting it repaired. I suspect it is the motor that has failed and initial investigations suggest that a new motor is about £15 on eBay... if a motor can be found for a 30 year old machine!

In London yesterday, we went to see a Van Gogh exhibition and a Henry Moore sculpture exhibition and finished with a show (Fiddler on the Roof). No postcards because my phone battery died and I forgot my backup battery.

Happy Sunday all of you. And Happy Mother’s Day to the Mums, Moms and Mothers. It’s good being in the CDR, we get to celebrate twice. Just like Christmas when we get to celebrate both the regular festival and the Orthodox one  [emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> It’s Mother’s Day here in the UK.
> 
> The clocks went forwards last night so we are back to our regular time difference with the other side of the Atlantic.
> 
> Daughter came home yesterday ... not that we saw her because we went to London and she was in bed on our return. Son is due home this morning and they’re cooking lunch for us apparently
> 
> Daughter must have been baking because she was using my Kenwood Chef food mixer... which broke down on her. It is a very well used thirty years old... and, while I am gutted it has broken, I have had good value for money from it. I will investigate getting it repaired. I suspect it is the motor that has failed and initial investigations suggest that a new motor is about £15 on eBay... if a motor can be found for a 30 year old machine!
> 
> In London yesterday, we went to see a Van Gogh exhibition and a Henry Moore sculpture exhibition and finished with a show (Fiddler on the Roof). No postcards because my phone battery died and I forgot my backup battery.
> 
> Happy Sunday all of you. And Happy Mother’s Day to the Mums, Moms and Mothers. It’s good being in the CDR, we get to celebrate twice. Just like Christmas when we get to celebrate both the regular festival and the Orthodox one  [emoji177]



Happy Mother’s Day to you Linda! I can’t wait to read what daughter has baked up . Sorry about the loss of your machine...I know it’s hard to beat your favorite of anything. Good luck with the repair. 

So if I’m ever wanting to see good theater or art exhibits, London is where I need to go.... Noted!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday and Happy Mother’s Day..

Sun’s up and shining brightly on our back woods...


----------



## rjamesbeasley

I'm curious to know, what do the non - uk people on this chat think about Brexit?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EURO News - No Comment:


----------



## JoesMum

rjamesbeasley said:


> I'm curious to know, what do the non - uk people on this chat think about Brexit?



We aren’t allowed to discuss politics on TFO, so opinions should not be asked


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I use heat... it encourages blood flow into the muscle.
> 
> And stay off the caffeine! It makes it worse!


Yeah, my body has been caffeine free for many years, that's why yesterday's intake affected me so strongly. I was still feeling its effects last night. Very uncomfortable. No more caffeine for me!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> It’s Mother’s Day here in the UK.
> 
> The clocks went forwards last night so we are back to our regular time difference with the other side of the Atlantic.
> 
> Daughter came home yesterday ... not that we saw her because we went to London and she was in bed on our return. Son is due home this morning and they’re cooking lunch for us apparently
> 
> Daughter must have been baking because she was using my Kenwood Chef food mixer... which broke down on her. It is a very well used thirty years old... and, while I am gutted it has broken, I have had good value for money from it. I will investigate getting it repaired. I suspect it is the motor that has failed and initial investigations suggest that a new motor is about £15 on eBay... if a motor can be found for a 30 year old machine!
> 
> In London yesterday, we went to see a Van Gogh exhibition and a Henry Moore sculpture exhibition and finished with a show (Fiddler on the Roof). No postcards because my phone battery died and I forgot my backup battery.
> 
> Happy Sunday all of you. And Happy Mother’s Day to the Mums, Moms and Mothers. It’s good being in the CDR, we get to celebrate twice. Just like Christmas when we get to celebrate both the regular festival and the Orthodox one  [emoji177]


So THAT explains it! Someone wished a happy mother's day on the tarantula forum and I was much confused. It's not mother's day here until May.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> EURO News - No Comment:
> 
> View attachment 268586



I figure an hour east on the A303, or there abouts, puts those old stones in Farnborough now


----------



## JoesMum

My mixer did not die in vain


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> We love hearing you sing Sabine  [emoji177]



I second that [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday roommates 
[emoji851]
The house painting starts tomorrow.
I spent the morning rearranging Shelly and Jay’s enclosures so they wouldn’t escape or come up against the house while the painters are here.
Took all the plants and signs down.
I can’t wait for the new color goes on!
It will look so much better [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600



Nicely done!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600



Excellent! [emoji106][emoji851]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600


That's beautiful! What a nice job.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Excellent! [emoji106][emoji851]


I love your new avatar picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> *Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*


OMG, Sabine! That gave me goose bumps. Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is TOO funny!!
> 
> When I was first promoted to Engineer at my company they gave me a pager. I had no experience with pagers.
> 
> In the old days, when I used to drive a lot, I would place my purse just on the floor by my feet. So I'm driving along and all of a sudden there's this intermittent buzzing coming from my car. "Well, Sh**t!" I can't afford car trouble." I pulled over and lifted the hood (bonnet) but, not being a mechanic, couldn't see anything that was making this sound. Well, yes, you've guessed it. It was the pager in my purse.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . it's good to be home!


Yes it is. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I had decided to stop doing turtle rescue just about the same time I had that cold a few weeks ago, and I re-recorded my message on my answering machine in my sick cold voice. It sounds pretty miserable (but I'm leaving it so people will feel sorry for me!!!).


Whahaha. Has it worked?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was able to get close enough to my latest stray cat to get his picture last night. Here is Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony):
> 
> View attachment 268541
> 
> 
> (so named because of his ear) He's not neutered and he thinks he has to fight with my young, neutered male (who also thinks he has to fight). Evander (the feline formerly known as Tony) always gets the worst of it because he's old and Mr. Kitty is still pretty young. I was going to trap him and have him neutered, but because he's old I guess I'll just let his fighting self live here and let him be.


Shame and that is quite sweet of you.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji1308][emoji1308]


Exactly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Maybe you like this too:


Another goosebumps song. Thank you so much Sabine. Just curious. . . did someone come into the room there at the end?


----------



## CarolM

rjamesbeasley said:


> Hello guys, I know I've been gone a while but I was just checking in to tell you all that Merlin has successfully come out of his 4th hibernation at 5 months and 6 days! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Well done Merlin.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Has it worked?


I don't get that many phone calls now that I'm not doing rescue, but so far the only one who commented poor me was my sister.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So, fellow roomies. . . is it heat or cold for a sore back? This a.m. I felt like I was going to have a muscle spasm in my back (lower back twinge) so I put off the heavy lifting outside and opted instead for repotting a few plants. I took a couple Bayer Back and Body (they contain caffeine and I'm a bit wired right now because before I realized about the muscle spasm and taking the pills I drank a Slimfast Advanced Energy and they also contain caffeine). So now that I'm in the house for the rest of the day, my back is really starting to complain. I'm ready to vegetate in my recliner, but don't know if I should get the heating pad or an ice pack>?>??????????


For me the heat pack works. But for Kathy an ice pack works better.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That would be interesting! I wonder is there a way to do that without going through utube?


No I don't think so at all. But you could video your torts while you talk.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And good afternoon/evening one and all. Rather a hot mid-70F (21C) degree day here and it keeps getting warmer as the day progresses. Many of the Spring flowering trees are in full bloom - from Washington’s famous Cherry Trees at the Tidal Basin, to red bud trees, to ornamental pear and apple and regular cherry trees. Daffodils by the bushels too. This week is peak bloom for the DC cherry trees (when 80% of the flowers are open).
> 
> Moved our hardy banana tree container (65 gallons of dirt and about 8 stalks) outside today as well. We are scheduled to get one or two cold nights next week, but, it’s time.
> 
> Today Ive been fooling around with a new “chuck” on the lathe and a piece of old sycamore and turned out a little bud vase.
> 
> View attachment 268564


Love the vase.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*


So very happy to hear your beautiful voice again Sabine. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Maybe you like this too:


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We were up in London yesterday and overheard two Glaswegians in one of the underground stations (same accent as @johnandjade). It was the strongest variant of that accent I have heard in a long time... even when we visited the city for a week! If I really concentrated, I could work out a few words, but only because they kept mentioning football teams!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> It’s Mother’s Day here in the UK.
> 
> The clocks went forwards last night so we are back to our regular time difference with the other side of the Atlantic.
> 
> Daughter came home yesterday ... not that we saw her because we went to London and she was in bed on our return. Son is due home this morning and they’re cooking lunch for us apparently
> 
> Daughter must have been baking because she was using my Kenwood Chef food mixer... which broke down on her. It is a very well used thirty years old... and, while I am gutted it has broken, I have had good value for money from it. I will investigate getting it repaired. I suspect it is the motor that has failed and initial investigations suggest that a new motor is about £15 on eBay... if a motor can be found for a 30 year old machine!
> 
> In London yesterday, we went to see a Van Gogh exhibition and a Henry Moore sculpture exhibition and finished with a show (Fiddler on the Roof). No postcards because my phone battery died and I forgot my backup battery.
> 
> Happy Sunday all of you. And Happy Mother’s Day to the Mums, Moms and Mothers. It’s good being in the CDR, we get to celebrate twice. Just like Christmas when we get to celebrate both the regular festival and the Orthodox one  [emoji177]


A Very Happy Mother's day Linda. So sorry about your mixer and I hope lunch was a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> EURO News - No Comment:
> 
> View attachment 268586


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600


Beautiful cake. Well done daughter. Looks really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268605
> View attachment 268606


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get that many phone calls now that I'm not doing rescue, but so far the only one who commented poor me was my sister.


Whaha. Then it seems to have worked.


----------



## CarolM

Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600


How lovely and I bet it tasted as good as it looks!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600



Awww, Happy Mother’s Day!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.



Love your voice and accent!!
Could you narrate my audio book?[emoji12]


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> *Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*



Love it!!
My husband enjoyed it too!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love your voice and accent!!
> Could you narrate my audio book?[emoji12]


Whahaha. I really don't hear an accent. But sure I will narrate your book. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get that many phone calls now that I'm not doing rescue, but so far the only one who commented poor me was my sister.


Was that Maggie, Yvonne?
I think she disappeared from TFO when I was AWOL last year.
How is she?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.


You sound just as I imagined Carol, and a very nice voice you have too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
I hope you are having a good Sunday, and those of you with offspring in the UK are being spoiled by them for Mother's Day.
Lola didn't even send me card!
I have been to my sister's house for lunch though which was gorgeous!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Report the opening post thread... all the mods will get email notification and jump on to do it if they can


That's good to know. I always worry about the new members feeling that someone heard them. It may not be an emergency but it is to the pet owner. I don't feel qualified offering to much advice. Someone answering means a LOT though.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600



Oh how pretty! Well done daughter!!!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Sunday roommates
> [emoji851]
> The house painting starts tomorrow.
> I spent the morning rearranging Shelly and Jay’s enclosures so they wouldn’t escape or come up against the house while the painters are here.
> Took all the plants and signs down.
> I can’t wait for the new color goes on!
> It will look so much better [emoji851]



A fresh look makes all the difference ... can’t wait to see


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo. 
Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.



Luv luv luv it! Hubby and I went to bora bora on our honeymoon and while there, I met a woman from Africa. She had a beautiful accent like yours and we conversed a good bit the whole week I was there 
I am making no such promises about a voice post. I’m not proficient on utube.. and of course, I love the subject of your post))


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Keep an eye on Craigslist. Aquariums come up fairly regularly.


I will. But I've never been on Craigslist so it will be another experience.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Actually we have an external canister filter - a Fluval 306 (? possibly... I can’t be bothered to go check... definitely 300 series) You can see the pipes on the right where the water is circulated in and out.
> 
> The internal thing is a UV filter. It help to keep the algae down. And the flow through it helps to keep the water moving and better oxygenated.
> 
> The tank was suppled with a 200 series filter, but that was nowhere near powerful enough. The 300 is better.


I'm kinda considering live plants also but don't know if that would be too much knowledge for me to handle at first.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.


Good to hear you have managed to get some decent sleep Ray. Your grandchildren will soon have you feeling young at heart and no doubt will also be wearing you out, so I predict more sleep for you in the near future!! If we don't see you before they arrive have a great time with them!!!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> An excellent version Sabine!
> You are still in fine voice!
> I haven't heard that song in ages!
> I love those acoustic tracks!


Thank you very much Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Oh Sabine!!! What a perfect tune to pick. I love credence Clearwater. It’s been a wrenching a week and I couldn’t help but sing along with you.. really brightened my mood! Great to hear your music again[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


I am glad that my singing brighten up your mood.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I sang too.


----------



## Bee62

TriciaStringer said:


> Loved that!


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wonderful! I've been missing your songs! And by the way, thst's a really pretty sweater you're wearing!


Thank you Karen.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You sound just as I imagined Carol, and a very nice voice you have too.


Lol. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.


Sleep is the best way to heal. So glad that you are feeling much better.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We love hearing you sing Sabine  [emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Luv luv luv it! Hubby and I went to bora bora on our honeymoon and while there, I met a woman from Africa. She had a beautiful accent like yours and we conversed a good bit the whole week I was there
> I am making no such promises about a voice post. I’m not proficient on utube.. and of course, I love the subject of your post))


Thank you. Who would have thought. I of course love other countries accents more so than ours. Go figure.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm kinda considering live plants also but don't know if that would be too much knowledge for me to handle at first.


Live plants are always good as they can be food as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Was that Maggie, Yvonne?
> I think she disappeared from TFO when I was AWOL last year.
> How is she?


She's doing ok. Having a lot of health problems in her old age. She doesn't have anyone to help her with her computer and can't afford to send it out, so she's offline - not by choice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.


Wow! Mr. Van Winkle!!! Good to have you back. You musta' needed it or it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> OMG, Sabine! That gave me goose bumps. Nice.


Thank you Yvonne. Do you know songs of the Platters like "Smoke gets in your eyes" and "The great pretender" ?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> She's doing ok. Having a lot of health problems in her old age. She doesn't have anyone to help her with her computer and can't afford to send it out, so she's offline - not by choice.


That's a shame on both counts. I used to enjoy reading her posts about Bob, and I expect she misses TFO too.
She won't remember me at all, but when you speak to her next please tell her someone was asking after her and that she is missed and thought about.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Yvonne. Do you know songs of the Platters like "Smoke gets in your eyes" and "The great pretender" ?


"Oh-o-o yes" I know the Great Pretender. Smoke gets in your eyes is an older song before the Platters. I don't think I've ever heard their version.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame on both counts. I used to enjoy reading her posts about Bob, and I expect she misses TFO too.
> She won't remember me at all, but when you speak to her next please tell her someone was asking after her and that she is missed and thought about.


I'll tell her. It brightens her day to hear Forum people ask about her


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Another goosebumps song. Thank you so much Sabine. Just curious. . . did someone come into the room there at the end?


Thank you Yvonne. I think my cats were disturbing me while I was singing. Sometimes they annoy each other.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So very happy to hear your beautiful voice again Sabine. Thank you.


Thank you too, Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> "Oh-o-o yes" I know the Great Pretender. Smoke gets in your eyes is an older song before the Platters. I don't think I've ever heard their version.


When you like them I`d like to sing them for you.


----------



## EllieMay

The first one this year... laid up against the house entirely too close to the French doors off my bedroom... I am too nervous for my children to let them live.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love it.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> My husband enjoyed it too!!


Thank you both.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268635
> 
> The first one this year... laid up against the house entirely too close to the French doors off my bedroom... I am too nervous for my children to let them live.


I cannot see the picture.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268635
> 
> The first one this year... laid up against the house entirely too close to the French doors off my bedroom... I am too nervous for my children to let them live.


What sort of snake is it ? Toxic ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268635
> 
> The first one this year... laid up against the house entirely too close to the French doors off my bedroom... I am too nervous for my children to let them live.


I can't see the pic yet, but it takes a while to download so I'll be patient


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.


You have a lovely voice !


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268605
> View attachment 268606


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!


Ok Lyn, now that is funny!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268635
> 
> The first one this year... laid up against the house entirely too close to the French doors off my bedroom... I am too nervous for my children to let them live.



Ouch....yep, thats Texas country critters.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> *Here`s a little bit music: "Have you ever seen the rain"- Creedence Clearwater Revival*


Now that was beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.



Nice to hear you Carol. Your accent isn’t as strong as I had in my mind. You have a nice voice too 

As for Kang well he is clearly advanced fir his age! x


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268635
> 
> The first one this year... laid up against the house entirely too close to the French doors off my bedroom... I am too nervous for my children to let them live.



Yikes!! I’m gonna nightmares tonight!!!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I cannot see the picture.



You’re lucky!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.



Fantastic news regarding the sleep. I hope it continues


----------



## Momof4

1 of 2 woke up today!! 
This is the CDT Buddy my sister gave me last June. 
Nice warm soak and he’s outside grazing in our 83 degrees we have today. 

I may wake up the other tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm kinda considering live plants also but don't know if that would be too much knowledge for me to handle at first.



We started with live plants years ago, but gave up on them. They never seemed to do as well as the fish. [emoji849]

Every time we brought in new plants they seemed to bring in snails too. Once we got clown loaches, they sorted the snail invasion out. Clown loaches love to eat snails!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame on both counts. I used to enjoy reading her posts about Bob, and I expect she misses TFO too.
> She won't remember me at all, but when you speak to her next please tell her someone was asking after her and that she is missed and thought about.



I miss Maggie being about. She sent me a really lovely email after Joe died. I still like to think that Joe and Bob are off creating havoc together wherever they ended up on the other side of the rainbow bridge 

Send her my love too


----------



## Momof4

I just got my lazy self up to take a pic.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I cannot see the picture.



Me neither tonight. It’s weird. First thing this morning they loaded easily. Tonight they’re not loading no matter what I try.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> 1 of 2 woke up today!!
> This is the CDT Buddy my sister gave me last June.
> Nice warm soak and he’s outside grazing in our 83 degrees we have today.
> 
> I may wake up the other tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 268638


He's looking good!
Welcome back Buddy and friends!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I just got my lazy self up to take a pic.
> View attachment 268639


Nope - can't see this pic either!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear you have managed to get some decent sleep Ray. Your grandchildren will soon have you feeling young at heart and no doubt will also be wearing you out, so I predict more sleep for you in the near future!! If we don't see you before they arrive have a great time with them!!!


Thanks Lyn, I have a lousy memory. Were you the one with the ankle operation?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I have a lousy memory. Were you the one with the ankle operation?


Thats me, broken fibula - but I'm on the mend.


----------



## JoesMum

Well, it’s time for me to wish you all goodnight. Our children are back at their respective homes having cooked us an excellent lunch of lemon roasted chicken with Mediterranean vegetables. 

JoesDad seems to be going down with plane flu [emoji849] He wasn’t well before he went to India and it did concert me that he might be at risk of getting something else. Hopefully he’ll sleep it off tonight 

Sleep tight! Don’t let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Thats me, broken fibula - but I'm on the mend.


Hope you recover fully soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you recover fully soon.


Thanks Ray - it won't be much longer now.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well, it’s time for me to wish you all goodnight. Our children are back at their respective homes having cooked us an excellent lunch of lemon roasted chicken with Mediterranean vegetables.
> 
> JoesDad seems to be going down with plane flu [emoji849] He wasn’t well before he went to India and it did concert me that he might be at risk of getting something else. Hopefully he’ll sleep it off tonight
> 
> Sleep tight! Don’t let the bed bugs bite!


Goodnight Linda, glad you had a good family day and hope JoesDad is feeling better soon.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well, I finally started my shed for the sulcatas. It is one of those plastic ones you put together. Myplanisto install 2x4s so I can put insulation in between them , then cover with plywood. This will be done for all the walls and ceilings. The floor will be covered with sheet insulation and then plywood. Still have to figure out the doors. It will all be sealed with silicone so there are no leaks. I think this can work. I will be using heavy duty insulation to keep the maximum heat in for the winter. We will see how it works.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.


Hello Ray opo and wifey...wait till you read you read the latest...


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I finally started my shed for the sulcatas. It is one of those plastic ones you put together. Myplanisto install 2x4s so I can put insulation in between them , then cover with plywood. This will be done for all the walls and ceilings. The floor will be covered with sheet insulation and then plywood. Still have to figure out the doors. It will all be sealed with silicone so there are no leaks. I think this can work. I will be using heavy duty insulation to keep the maximum heat in for the winter. We will see how it works.


Sounds like you have your work cut out...good luck.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to say goodnight now.
My nasty neighbours are having a new fence tomorrow and I need to be up and ready to make sure they don't try to cross the boundary.
Don't trust them at all!!!
So Nos Da all and take care
See you soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! At this rate it will be Autumn by the time I get my yard spring clean up done. I've finished the leopard yard and the desert tortoise yard but still have 5 more yards to go. And the leopard yard needs mowing again! It's heck to get old. I run out of steam way too soon.


Me too. I have to pay my grandchildren or kids to help me now and then.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> What sort of snake is it ? Toxic ?



It’s a copperhead. Very venomous [emoji27]


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.



Glad your feeling better Ray!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I just got my lazy self up to take a pic.
> View attachment 268639



[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]photogenic fellow


----------



## Reptilony

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I finally started my shed for the sulcatas. It is one of those plastic ones you put together. Myplanisto install 2x4s so I can put insulation in between them , then cover with plywood. This will be done for all the walls and ceilings. The floor will be covered with sheet insulation and then plywood. Still have to figure out the doors. It will all be sealed with silicone so there are no leaks. I think this can work. I will be using heavy duty insulation to keep the maximum heat in for the winter. We will see how it works.



I hope to see in-progress pics, the plastic shed look like a good idea.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now.
> My nasty neighbours are having a new fence tomorrow and I need to be up and ready to make sure they don't try to cross the boundary.
> Don't trust them at all!!!
> So Nos Da all and take care
> See you soon.



Well darn.. it’s been so long since we heard about them, I was hoping the had moved.. g’night Lyn


----------



## TriciaStringer

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.


That is great! I hope you can keep it up. I get excited thinking about grandkids in my future. Enjoy them!


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now.
> My nasty neighbours are having a new fence tomorrow and I need to be up and ready to make sure they don't try to cross the boundary.
> Don't trust them at all!!!
> So Nos Da all and take care
> See you soon.



You go girl!!!


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I finally started my shed for the sulcatas. It is one of those plastic ones you put together. Myplanisto install 2x4s so I can put insulation in between them , then cover with plywood. This will be done for all the walls and ceilings. The floor will be covered with sheet insulation and then plywood. Still have to figure out the doors. It will all be sealed with silicone so there are no leaks. I think this can work. I will be using heavy duty insulation to keep the maximum heat in for the winter. We will see how it works.



I can’t wait to see how it works. I love new ideas. We want pics!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It’s a copperhead. Very venomous [emoji27]



And a rather big fat Copperhead at that!


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.


You have a wonderful lilting voice. 

When I hear myself on a recording, I think "oh no! Do I really sound that awful?"

You, on the other hand, sound great!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, I slept from 2AM till 1 this afternoon. Never woke up! That is the first time since I came out of my coma in February 2016. Usually it is 3 hrs of sleep at best. Now I just need to get the hrs correct. Thanks to the wife for taking care of Opo.
> Starting to feel better physically and mentally. Have 2 grandsons coming Tuesday. Ages 4 and 6 cant wait..
> Haven't been keeping up on CDR so I hope everyone has healed from their situations and there have been no other issues.


Ray, I'm so happy you got a really good sleep! It can make all the difference in your pain, attitude, and mood. Maybe you'll frequent the CDR more often now. [emoji2]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I'm kinda considering live plants also but don't know if that would be too much knowledge for me to handle at first.


There are some really easy plants to grow, like anubias and java fern. And your betta will appreciate them, because they are soft.

Betta fins tear very easily when dragged over a sharp edge. It is said "drag a pair of pantyhose across the decoration...if they do not snag, it's OK for the tank".

Please keep this in mind when decorating your tank. Carefully feel all edges, and watch the size of holes in decor. Fish, like torts, will get themselves stuck.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> She's doing ok. Having a lot of health problems in her old age. She doesn't have anyone to help her with her computer and can't afford to send it out, so she's offline - not by choice.


Is there a chance she could phone someone knowledgeable and they could talk her through a fix? Does she use Windows operating system? Is the problem in the software or the hardware?


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> She's doing ok. Having a lot of health problems in her old age. She doesn't have anyone to help her with her computer and can't afford to send it out, so she's offline - not by choice.



Oh my... I wish I could help her there’s so much cheap computers on craigslist, it only has to run an operating system that has a browser, and I could have fixed a malfunctionning part I have been building my own computers for years. If she want something new she could always buy a cheap tablet with the app or chromebooks are fine for net browsing and cost less.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You have a lovely voice !


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nice to hear you Carol. Your accent isn’t as strong as I had in my mind. You have a nice voice too
> 
> As for Kang well he is clearly advanced fir his age! x


Thank you Linda. 
Poor guy, he stayed in the water for a long time.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just got my lazy self up to take a pic.
> View attachment 268639


He is a gorgeous tort.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well, it’s time for me to wish you all goodnight. Our children are back at their respective homes having cooked us an excellent lunch of lemon roasted chicken with Mediterranean vegetables.
> 
> JoesDad seems to be going down with plane flu [emoji849] He wasn’t well before he went to India and it did concert me that he might be at risk of getting something else. Hopefully he’ll sleep it off tonight
> 
> Sleep tight! Don’t let the bed bugs bite!


Poor JoesDad. I hope the sleep helped and he is feeling better.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I finally started my shed for the sulcatas. It is one of those plastic ones you put together. Myplanisto install 2x4s so I can put insulation in between them , then cover with plywood. This will be done for all the walls and ceilings. The floor will be covered with sheet insulation and then plywood. Still have to figure out the doors. It will all be sealed with silicone so there are no leaks. I think this can work. I will be using heavy duty insulation to keep the maximum heat in for the winter. We will see how it works.


Sounds like a good plan. Don't forget to post some postcards of the build.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s a copperhead. Very venomous [emoji27]


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> You have a wonderful lilting voice.
> 
> When I hear myself on a recording, I think "oh no! Do I really sound that awful?"
> 
> You, on the other hand, sound great!


Ha ha. Thank you. I think the same thing about my voice. When I hear it on a recording I don't think it sounds natural. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday Morning everyone.

Hi ho hi ho it is off to work I go... 

Chat later.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Is there a chance she could phone someone knowledgeable and they could talk her through a fix? Does she use Windows operating system? Is the problem in the software or the hardware?


It's one I never heard of until hers. Probably not spelling i right-Linex


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Is there a chance she could phone someone knowledgeable and they could talk her through a fix? Does she use Windows operating system? Is the problem in the software or the hardware?


She's not computer literate.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> It's one I never heard of until hers. Probably not spelling i right-Linex


Oh dear, I know nothing about that. [emoji853] I'm good at Windows...I'm so sorry I can't help her. It's a sad situation. She doesn't know me at all, but please tell her I would have helped if I could.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now.
> My nasty neighbours are having a new fence tomorrow and I need to be up and ready to make sure they don't try to cross the boundary.
> Don't trust them at all!!!
> So Nos Da all and take care
> See you soon.



Fingers crossed that the fencing goes up without incident


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Please keep this in mind when decorating your tank. Carefully feel all edges, and watch the size of holes in decor. Fish, like torts, will get themselves stuck.



Won’t they just. One of our clown loaches got itself so firmly wedged in a hole that JoesDad literally had to yank it out by the tail. We were amazed it survived... and did so for many years. There was a red line by the tail that never went away though [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's one I never hear o until hers. Probably not spelling i right-Linex



Linux.

I put it on an old laptop once, but haven’t used it for years.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I have a list of chores as long as my arm today, so I had better get on with what needs doing!

Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> There is something quite strange going on in my living room.
> It's all quiet in here - no tv or radio on - but every now and again I hear what sounds like a donkey braying!!!
> Only a small donkey, because it's not that loud and I certainly can't see a donkey!
> It seems to be coming from different parts of the room so whatever it is must be moving around....very strange.
> I am wondering if it could possibly be a frog that has come in while the doors were open today but I don't think I've ever heard a frog make a noise like that.
> I am going to get my fishing/butterfly net and have a look for my visitor!!!
> I'll be back..............................................or will I?


Sounds like you're on a kick-*** mission! Please be careful


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well I've just found my intruder!!
> It's my mobile phone!!
> No wonder the sound was moving around it was in my pocket!!
> I've only had this phone for a couple for months - it's a cheap spare I bought when the touch screen on my other went berserk.
> I haven't heard it before but it has a weird battery low signal that does sound exactly like a donkey with a sore throat!
> So mystery solved! I can rest easy in my bed tonight!


ROFL! I don't re-call a funnier story in the CDR in a while!


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Won’t they just. One of our clown loaches got itself so firmly wedged in a hole that JoesDad literally had to yank it out by the tail. We were amazed it survived... and did so for many years. There was a red line by the tail that never went away though [emoji849]


Yes...I had a platy get caught in a piece of cholla wood. (cholla is a type of cactus here).
She had her head out one side and her tail out the other. I cut the wood apart, but she was terribly injured and died that night.
This is the cholla, since removed from the tank, and the fish might be the one that died. She's very pregnant in this picture!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. After a while I realised that the earphones where connected to my phone but not in my ears. .....which explains why I did not hear it. [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


LOL! Hi-tech! You and Lyn both.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I hope everyone is having a good Friday!!
> We soccer tonight and one kid heading to the mall.
> So exciting! Not!!


Ooh, my kind of a day, right?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> All caught up now. Good Saturday all. Have fun. We are going home this morning. And as much as it was nice to get away, I miss my bed. My neck did not like the hotels pillows and my back did not like the mattress. Sigh I sound like an old woman. Oh well, me and my bed will be happy to meet up again later. Ciao for now.


Safe trip back, Carol! Hope you don't get cot in the traffic.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
> I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
> Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
> If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week.
> I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
> So fingers crossed all will be well.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!


Oh, do take it slow, Lyn! I can imagine how it is for you, but do take small steps at a time.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Found these little hand-blown glass turtle/tortoise ornaments on Twitter advert...
> Anyone need a gift idea?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/519907...tter&share_time=1551967354000&utm_term=so.slt


Are you by any chance getting ready for the next round of TORTOISE?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay. We are home and I managed to get the bird songs uploaded to youtube. Excuse the video quality but it was more about the sound of the birds rather than the scenery. [emoji23]


Sweet! Have you already shared this on Tweetter?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Try not to push yourself too much. You don't want to set yourself back.


My concern exactly... And she wants to go driving, to boot!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope ya’ll are set for a lovely Saturday! I think I must enjoy it here because we have a cold front moving in tomorrow... I’m so over the cold weather already!!! Bring on the heat Texas!!


Are you sure?..


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> An older couple that I used to know when I was in the turtle club called and asked if I wanted some potted plants because they were getting to old to be able to care for the plants anymore. I said yes, of course. One of the pots only had a couple of sticks sticking up, and a lot of oxalis covering the dirt. The sticks have started to sprout now, and it looks like it might be a fig tree with two trunks. Now I have to decide where in the yards I'd like another fig tree!


Of course, you got yourself more work, Yvonne!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well darn.. it’s been so long since we heard about them, I was hoping the had moved.. g’night Lyn


Sadly not but it has all been relatively quiet over the winter.
It's the spring and summer months when they are at their worst - effing and blinding in the garden at full volume!
I'm not sure, but I think the gobby daughter and her family have moved out so that would be a bonus if she has


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes...I had a platy get caught in a piece of cholla wood. (cholla is a type of cactus here).
> She had her head out one side and her tail out the other. I cut the wood apart, but she was terribly injured and died that night.
> This is the cholla, since removed from the tank, and the fish might be the one that died. She's very pregnant in this picture!
> View attachment 268668


That's very sad, did you keep any of her babies?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> My mixer did not die in vain
> View attachment 268600


Sweet! That they made the cake for you. Hope the cake itself wasn't too sweet!  Happy belated UK mother's day, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ok this was very weird to do. But I did promise to do a voice post. So here is a very short one.


Love to hear you, Carol! You sound British to my untrained ear. My SA friend over here is often asked if she's Australian.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh, do take it slow, Lyn! I can imagine how it is for you, but do take small steps at a time.


Thank you Lena, I will,
I haven't actually managed to find a shoe comfortable enough to wear yet.
Most of my shoes have a medium heel - which is great for keeping the pain in the left foot at bay, but not so good for the right foot at the moment.
I may be destined to wear odd shoes for the rest of my days!!
I've been wearing odd slippers in the house this last week but no one sees that.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>


It was lovely hearing you again, Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I have a list of chores as long as my arm today, so I had better get on with what needs doing!
> 
> Not see you later


Good morning, Linda.
Don't work too hard!!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> 1 of 2 woke up today!!
> This is the CDT Buddy my sister gave me last June.
> Nice warm soak and he’s outside grazing in our 83 degrees we have today.
> 
> I may wake up the other tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 268638


Hi there, Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I just got my lazy self up to take a pic.
> View attachment 268639


I can see the picture this morning!
The busy life of a tortoise!


----------



## Yvonne G

Can't sleep. Went to bed at 10p and finally got up at 12:30a to sit at the computer. I don't usually have trouble falling asleep, and can sleep anywhere, but for some reason my mind is wide awake tonight.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I miss Maggie being about. She sent me a really lovely email after Joe died. I still like to think that Joe and Bob are off creating havoc together wherever they ended up on the other side of the rainbow bridge
> 
> Send her my love too


@Yvonne G I remember the story of Bob dragging a sprinkler (? a hose?) all the way into his hide? Please say hi to Maggie, Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's nice all of you saying 'hi' to Maggie. I'm sure she'll appreciate it.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I am going to say goodnight now.
> My nasty neighbours are having a new fence tomorrow and I need to be up and ready to make sure they don't try to cross the boundary.
> Don't trust them at all!!!
> So Nos Da all and take care
> See you soon.


Good luck, Lyn. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> It was lovely hearing you again, Bee!





Yvonne G said:


> Can't sleep. Went to bed at 10p and finally got up at 12:30a to sit at the computer. I don't usually have trouble falling asleep, and can sleep anywhere, but for some reason my mind is wide awake tonight.


Maybe the caffeine still in your system?
Hopefully you'll be able to have a nap later when you're ready.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I have a list of chores as long as my arm today, so I had better get on with what needs doing!
> 
> Not see you later


Good luck with going through the list, Linda! Not see you later


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Lena, I will,
> I haven't actually managed to find a shoe comfortable enough to wear yet.
> Most of my shoes have a medium heel - which is great for keeping the pain in the left foot at bay, but not so good for the right foot at the moment.
> I may be destined to wear odd shoes for the rest of my days!!
> I've been wearing odd slippers in the house this last week but no one sees that.


Sounds like some internet shoe shopping may be needed in the coming weeks... 
It's a pity no one gave the nasty neighbors the boot...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> That's very sad, did you keep any of her babies?


Yes, a couple.
She probably had 100 babies! I took them to a tropical fish store so they could be sold.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 

Sunny and cold in Denmark. We also moved the clock one hour forward, for what it's worth. Some postcards from Saturday, a walk in the cemetery called Vestre Kirkegård. A lot of people go for walks in the cemeteries, which are pretty much large, beautiful parks with some graves. Many even sunbathe or have a picnic there. 

(No postcards from Sunday, as I had to stay home in bed with migraine)


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like someone needs to get up there and clean that ceiling!

Well, I'm going to go back to bed and give sleep another try. It's 1:15a and I'm still not sleepy.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes...I had a platy get caught in a piece of cholla wood. (cholla is a type of cactus here).
> She had her head out one side and her tail out the other. I cut the wood apart, but she was terribly injured and died that night.
> This is the cholla, since removed from the tank, and the fish might be the one that died. She's very pregnant in this picture!
> View attachment 268668


Poor thing. !!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> LOL! Hi-tech! You and Lyn both.


Obviously. Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Safe trip back, Carol! Hope you don't get cot in the traffic.


 Took me a while to click!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sweet! Have you already shared this on Tweetter?


Ha Ha. No I forgot about tweetter. Besides I don't tweet.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My concern exactly... And she wants to go driving, to boot!


Impatiences is often what sets a person back, however I can understand it. It is very difficult to slow down when you are a naturally busy person. It was one of the hardest things that I had to learn after my back injury. Now I have to learn how to get more active again.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love to hear you, Carol! You sound British to my untrained ear. My SA friend over here is often asked if she's Australian.


I find that the accent that they use in movies is nothing like our accents here. But have always thought that maybe just because I live here, it may be that I just don't hear it. I would sound slightly British as my Dad is British even though I have been in South Africa all my life, we have always spoken a high class English compared to other English over here. Most whites speak a high class English, The coloureds speak an entirely different kind of English. It is more of a (dare I say it...) Lower class kind of English - and I mean no disrespect to them. It is just the area where they were brought up in and the type of English that is spoken there. it has evolved into an English comprised of slang words, mixed with slang Afrikaans etc. For example they will say Thrice instead of three times...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Can't sleep. Went to bed at 10p and finally got up at 12:30a to sit at the computer. I don't usually have trouble falling asleep, and can sleep anywhere, but for some reason my mind is wide awake tonight.


The after affects of the caffeine still perhaps?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Maybe the caffeine still in your system?
> Hopefully you'll be able to have a nap later when you're ready.


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> Sunny and cold in Denmark. We also moved the clock one hour forward, for what it's worth. Some postcards from Saturday, a walk in the cemetery called Vestre Kirkegård. A lot of people go for walks in the cemeteries, which are pretty much large, beautiful parks with some graves. Many even sunbathe or have a picnic there.
> 
> (No postcards from Sunday, as I had to stay home in bed with migraine)
> 
> View attachment 268670
> View attachment 268671
> View attachment 268672
> View attachment 268673


Beautiful. So if there are not a lot of graves does everybody get cremated then? And the ashes scattered at the cemetery?


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, a couple.
> She probably had 100 babies! I took them to a tropical fish store so they could be sold.



Our platies had hundreds of babies. Too many! I am afraid I had euthanise most of them. Even the clown loaches couldn’t keep up with the live food on offer. 

We don’t keep live-bearers any more. It got too stressful!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> Sunny and cold in Denmark. We also moved the clock one hour forward, for what it's worth. Some postcards from Saturday, a walk in the cemetery called Vestre Kirkegård. A lot of people go for walks in the cemeteries, which are pretty much large, beautiful parks with some graves. Many even sunbathe or have a picnic there.
> 
> (No postcards from Sunday, as I had to stay home in bed with migraine)
> 
> View attachment 268670
> View attachment 268671
> View attachment 268672
> View attachment 268673



Ooh lovely. That’s the photos, not the migraine. I hope the migraine has passed now.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> Sunny and cold in Denmark. We also moved the clock one hour forward, for what it's worth. Some postcards from Saturday, a walk in the cemetery called Vestre Kirkegård. A lot of people go for walks in the cemeteries, which are pretty much large, beautiful parks with some graves. Many even sunbathe or have a picnic there.
> 
> (No postcards from Sunday, as I had to stay home in bed with migraine)
> 
> View attachment 268670
> View attachment 268671
> View attachment 268672
> View attachment 268673


It's nice and quiet in cemeteries, and often lots of wildlife to be seen too.
There's one in my area that deliberately lets an old area become overgrown to encourage wildlife (at least that's their story )
I like looking at at all the old headstones when I go.
We moved forward an hour too. Hope the migraine is better - they are awful when they strike,


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like someone needs to get up there and clean that ceiling!
> 
> Well, I'm going to go back to bed and give sleep another try. It's 1:15a and I'm still not sleepy.


Concentrate on your breathing and count backwards from 100, that sometimes works for me.
No good counting sheep - they are too noisy!
Hope you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I find that the accent that they use in movies is nothing like our accents here. But have always thought that maybe just because I live here, it may be that I just don't hear it. I would sound slightly British as my Dad is British even though I have been in South Africa all my life, we have always spoken a high class English compared to other English over here. Most whites speak a high class English, The coloureds speak an entirely different kind of English. It is more of a (dare I say it...) Lower class kind of English - and I mean no disrespect to them. It is just the area where they were brought up in and the type of English that is spoken there. it has evolved into an English comprised of slang words, mixed with slang Afrikaans etc. For example they will say Thrice instead of three times...



Thrice is very old English. It just hasn’t made it through in many locations 

A lot of the English pronunciation and words used in the USA is also derived from old English. Here in England, the words have gone out of use, developed a mew meaning or a different pronunciation... but the language lives on elsewhere 

I find it interesting how language develops 

Today I have been developing mine.

A French test... phone a French vineyard and pay for some wine that JoesDad has ordered for us to pick up while we are on holiday this summer. I am pleased to say that I passed!

Then an English call to book a birdwatching trip at the end of the month. We are heading to Dungeness on the Kent Coast for a trip to hear, and hopefully see, bitterns. They make a distinctive booming call.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thrice is very old English. It just hasn’t made it through in many locations
> 
> A lot of the English pronunciation and words used in the USA is also derived from old English. Here in England, the words have gone out of use, developed a mew meaning or a different pronunciation... but the language lives on elsewhere
> 
> I find it interesting how language develops
> 
> Today I have been developing mine.
> 
> A French test... phone a French vineyard and pay for some wine that JoesDad has ordered for us to pick up while we are on holiday this summer. I am pleased to say that I passed!
> 
> Then an English call to book a birdwatching trip at the end of the month. We are heading to Dungeness on the Kent Coast for a trip to hear, and hopefully see, bitterns. They make a distinctive booming call.


Ha. I never knew that Thrice was Old English. I have always cringed when I hear people using it, as it sounds completely wrong to me. Just shows you, how wrong a person can be.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I find that the accent that they use in movies is nothing like our accents here. But have always thought that maybe just because I live here, it may be that I just don't hear it. I would sound slightly British as my Dad is British even though I have been in South Africa all my life, we have always spoken a high class English compared to other English over here. Most whites speak a high class English, The coloureds speak an entirely different kind of English. It is more of a (dare I say it...) Lower class kind of English - and I mean no disrespect to them. It is just the area where they were brought up in and the type of English that is spoken there. it has evolved into an English comprised of slang words, mixed with slang Afrikaans etc. For example they will say Thrice instead of three times...


Thrice is an old English word sometimes still used today. 
Although I don't think Lionel Richie would have sung 'You're once, twice, thrice a lady...' 
I think everywhere has a mix of what we call Standard English and colloquialisms or slang - often geographic in origin,
Sometimes I cringe when I hear the way some Welsh people speak and think, 'Now why can't they speak proper like me?'


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Beautiful. So if there are not a lot of graves does everybody get cremated then? And the ashes scattered at the cemetery?



Let me lay this confusion to rest (sorry, couldn’t help it! [emoji33]) : There are a lot of graves, but also spaces just to walk or sit on a bench. There was also a Muslim section, a cremation burial section (where you bury the urn — there must be a special word for it), and a lawn dotted with random flower pots and candles, which confused me at first, but then Google Translate told me it’s a place for scattering ashes.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Let me lay this confusion to rest (sorry, couldn’t help it! [emoji33]) : There are a lot of graves, but also spaces just to walk or sit on a bench. There was also a Muslim section, a cremation burial section (where you bury the urn — there must be a special word for it), and a lawn dotted with random flower pots and candles, which confused me at first, but then Google Translate told me it’s a place for scattering ashes.


AAahhh. Makes Sense.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ooh lovely. That’s the photos, not the migraine. I hope the migraine has passed now.





Lyn W said:


> It's nice and quiet in cemeteries, and often lots of wildlife to be seen too.
> There's one in my area that deliberately lets an old area become overgrown to encourage wildlife (at least that's their story )
> I like looking at at all the old headstones when I go.
> We moved forward an hour too. Hope the migraine is better - they are awful when they strike,



Thank you!
I’m better now, but it might kick back in as I’ve volunteered to organize an impromptu play date for daughter after school. [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Concentrate on your breathing and count backwards from 100, that sometimes works for me.
> No good counting sheep - they are too noisy!
> Hope you manage to get some sleep.



*whispers loudly* Hey, Yvonne! Are you asleep yet?!!! 
[emoji317][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thrice is an old English word sometimes still used today.
> Although I don't think Lionel Richie would have sung 'You're once, twice, thrice a lady...'
> I think everywhere has a mix of what we call Standard English and colloquialisms or slang - often geographic in origin,
> Sometimes I cringe when I hear the way some Welsh people speak and think, 'Now why can't they speak proper like me?'


Lol, that is so funny. As it is like me. But then I think to myself that I am being snobbish. Oops.!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Thrice is very old English. It just hasn’t made it through in many locations
> 
> A lot of the English pronunciation and words used in the USA is also derived from old English. Here in England, the words have gone out of use, developed a mew meaning or a different pronunciation... but the language lives on elsewhere
> 
> I find it interesting how language develops
> 
> Today I have been developing mine.
> 
> A French test... phone a French vineyard and pay for some wine that JoesDad has ordered for us to pick up while we are on holiday this summer. I am pleased to say that I passed!
> 
> Then an English call to book a birdwatching trip at the end of the month. We are heading to Dungeness on the Kent Coast for a trip to hear, and hopefully see, bitterns. They make a distinctive booming call.



Exciting plans!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Let me lay this confusion to rest (sorry, couldn’t help it! [emoji33]) : There are a lot of graves, but also spaces just to walk or sit on a bench. There was also a Muslim section, a cremation burial section (where you bury the urn — there must be a special word for it), and a lawn dotted with random flower pots and candles, which confused me at first, but then Google Translate told me it’s a place for scattering ashes.


I think they just say interment of ashes. 
The crematoriums here usually have a garden of remembrance for the scattering or interment of ashes if people don't take them away elsewhere, but they don't usually let you leave flowers or plants etc as it would stop them mowing the grass.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thrice is very old English. It just hasn’t made it through in many locations
> 
> A lot of the English pronunciation and words used in the USA is also derived from old English. Here in England, the words have gone out of use, developed a mew meaning or a different pronunciation... but the language lives on elsewhere
> 
> I find it interesting how language develops
> 
> Today I have been developing mine.
> 
> A French test... phone a French vineyard and pay for some wine that JoesDad has ordered for us to pick up while we are on holiday this summer. I am pleased to say that I passed!
> 
> Then an English call to book a birdwatching trip at the end of the month. We are heading to Dungeness on the Kent Coast for a trip to hear, and hopefully see, bitterns. They make a distinctive booming call.


That sounds like something good to look forward to, and congratulations on passing the French test!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Sadly not but it has all been relatively quiet over the winter.
> It's the spring and summer months when they are at their worst - effing and blinding in the garden at full volume!
> I'm not sure, but I think the gobby daughter and her family have moved out so that would be a bonus if she has



Thank the lord for small favors!! [emoji57]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Are you sure?..
> 
> View attachment 268669



Like any native creature, we just don’t tolerate abnormal conditions well [emoji16].


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Can't sleep. Went to bed at 10p and finally got up at 12:30a to sit at the computer. I don't usually have trouble falling asleep, and can sleep anywhere, but for some reason my mind is wide awake tonight.



I hate nights like that!! Maybe you can get a nice nap in the favorite recliner today to make up for it...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> Sunny and cold in Denmark. We also moved the clock one hour forward, for what it's worth. Some postcards from Saturday, a walk in the cemetery called Vestre Kirkegård. A lot of people go for walks in the cemeteries, which are pretty much large, beautiful parks with some graves. Many even sunbathe or have a picnic there.
> 
> (No postcards from Sunday, as I had to stay home in bed with migraine)
> 
> View attachment 268670
> View attachment 268671
> View attachment 268672
> View attachment 268673



Wow... beautiful... a little weird to me, but beautiful [emoji57]. Hate to hear about the migraines. I get one or two a year and they are just all-consuming.. hope your feeling much improved today!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Thrice is very old English. It just hasn’t made it through in many locations
> 
> A lot of the English pronunciation and words used in the USA is also derived from old English. Here in England, the words have gone out of use, developed a mew meaning or a different pronunciation... but the language lives on elsewhere
> 
> I find it interesting how language develops
> 
> Today I have been developing mine.
> 
> A French test... phone a French vineyard and pay for some wine that JoesDad has ordered for us to pick up while we are on holiday this summer. I am pleased to say that I passed!
> 
> Then an English call to book a birdwatching trip at the end of the month. We are heading to Dungeness on the Kent Coast for a trip to hear, and hopefully see, bitterns. They make a distinctive booming call.


You are going to have to do a video of their call so that we can all hear it as well.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Now that was beautiful!


Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning. I’m hopefully headed to work today. Yesterday was the first day that I started seeing improvement in my sons eye. I feel like he will be even more improved this morning which would allow me to get a few important things done. I’ll know in about an hour I suppose... we have a follow up appointment with his pediatrician on Tuesday and and his eye specialist on Friday. I’m very lucky that my boss is so understanding. Hubby will be home Wednesday so that will help a little. Although I tend to be the mom that does not let anyone else help with my children. [emoji848] our annual crawfish boil is scheduled for this Saturday and I have lots of preparation work for that as well.. 
guess I better get off my butt and get moving. Happy Monday Roomies...


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268635
> 
> The first one this year... laid up against the house entirely too close to the French doors off my bedroom... I am too nervous for my children to let them live.


Yuck!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning. I’m hopefully headed to work today. Yesterday was the first day that I started seeing improvement in my sons eye. I feel like he will be even more improved this morning which would allow me to get a few important things done. I’ll know in about an hour I suppose... we have a follow up appointment with his pediatrician on Tuesday and and his eye specialist on Friday. I’m very lucky that my boss is so understanding. Hubby will be home Wednesday so that will help a little. Although I tend to be the mom that does not let anyone else help with my children. [emoji848] our annual crawfish boil is scheduled for this Saturday and I have lots of preparation work for that as well..
> guess I better get off my butt and get moving. Happy Monday Roomies...


Same to you Heather . Good to hear there's been some improvement and hopefully easier for him.
Sounds like a busy week and weekend in store for you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> There are some really easy plants to grow, like anubias and java fern. And your betta will appreciate them, because they are soft.
> 
> Betta fins tear very easily when dragged over a sharp edge. It is said "drag a pair of pantyhose across the decoration...if they do not snag, it's OK for the tank".
> 
> Please keep this in mind when decorating your tank. Carefully feel all edges, and watch the size of holes in decor. Fish, like torts, will get themselves stuck.



Yep, great info. We have lots of strands of anubias in our tank thst float nicely and send down roots. Alpha loves to hang out among them. Nice, bright green plants, soft as silk. Adds some realism to the tank. 

Good luck - go for a 10 gallon!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning. I’m hopefully headed to work today. Yesterday was the first day that I started seeing improvement in my sons eye. I feel like he will be even more improved this morning which would allow me to get a few important things done. I’ll know in about an hour I suppose... we have a follow up appointment with his pediatrician on Tuesday and and his eye specialist on Friday. I’m very lucky that my boss is so understanding. Hubby will be home Wednesday so that will help a little. Although I tend to be the mom that does not let anyone else help with my children. [emoji848] our annual crawfish boil is scheduled for this Saturday and I have lots of preparation work for that as well..
> guess I better get off my butt and get moving. Happy Monday Roomies...



Annual CRAWFISH boil this Saturday!? Hhhm....i better check the mail box, didnt see the invitation (yet)! Love those boils! Sausage and corn with all the fixins too!?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> It was lovely hearing you again, Bee!


Thank you Lena. It was a pleasure for me to sing. I often sing at evenings when I am sitting at my computer. To train the voice is important.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning. I’m hopefully headed to work today. Yesterday was the first day that I started seeing improvement in my sons eye. I feel like he will be even more improved this morning which would allow me to get a few important things done. I’ll know in about an hour I suppose... we have a follow up appointment with his pediatrician on Tuesday and and his eye specialist on Friday. I’m very lucky that my boss is so understanding. Hubby will be home Wednesday so that will help a little. Although I tend to be the mom that does not let anyone else help with my children. [emoji848] our annual crawfish boil is scheduled for this Saturday and I have lots of preparation work for that as well..
> guess I better get off my butt and get moving. Happy Monday Roomies...


Happy Monday Heather. And I really hope that your sons eye is much better.


----------



## Bee62

Happy Monday all me precious roommates !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday all..

Temps dropped back down again, but at least it’s sunny and bright.... speaking of bright and sunny. Our cute miniature daffodils are in full bloom, perfect size for the new bud vase...


----------



## Lyn W

Perfect and the daffs are a good choice!
Makes me feel at home - oh wait - I am at home


----------



## Lyn W

Does anyone here have a Russian tort?
If so please can you pop over to the Russian tort thread and advise a young lady in Paris, France about what lighting and heating will be needed in a cooler European climate for a baby she found.
I assume it will be different to my Lola's.
Many thanks
Ps Her thread is 'What is this tortoise?'


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone here have a Russian tort?
> If so please can you pop over to the Russian tort thread and advise a young lady in Paris, France about what lighting and heating will be needed in a cooler European climate for a baby she found.
> I assume it will be different to my Lola's.
> Many thanks



No collusion!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Happy Monday all me precious roommates !



Me! Me!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Thank you!
> I’m better now, but it might kick back in as I’ve volunteered to organize an impromptu play date for daughter after school. [emoji33][emoji23]



[emoji23] Sucker for punishment or what?!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Monday all me precious roommates !


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] love this one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> *whispers loudly* Hey, Yvonne! Are you asleep yet?!!!
> [emoji317][emoji23]


m-m-m. . . erm. . . snuffle. . .snort. . .humph. . .z-z-z-z-z-z


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I love your new avatar picture.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> EURO News - No Comment:
> 
> View attachment 268586





[emoji1308]


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]photogenic fellow


Now that's a DT right???????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Glad your feeling better Ray!!


Thanks had another good rest from 2AM until 9AM. Got to get to bed earlier and I will be almost like a normal person.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Ray, I'm so happy you got a really good sleep! It can make all the difference in your pain, attitude, and mood. Maybe you'll frequent the CDR more often now. [emoji2]


Thanks that's the plan. I think I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on you all.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks had another good rest from 2AM until 9AM. Got to get to bed earlier and I will be almost like a normal person.


No matter how I try I can't get to bed early, even when I'm working.
I'm a night owl!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Annual CRAWFISH boil this Saturday!? Hhhm....i better check the mail box, didnt see the invitation (yet)! Love those boils! Sausage and corn with all the fixins too!?



The other one was small scale and spur of the moment type deal... this one we do every year. I have reserved 200lbs and will do more catering than enjoying but it’s been a tradition for 7 years now. Of course all my CDR friends are welcome)) there will probably be some shrimp and many other fixings as you say Be warned, it will be HOT and some people will get wild [emoji12]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> No matter how I try I can't get to bed early, even when I'm working.
> I'm a night owl!


I worked 3rd shift most my working life or 2nd shift. It's hard to break the habits.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Happy Monday Heather. And I really hope that your sons eye is much better.



He is better! Thank you Carol. I still did not send him to school because I don’t think he needs to miss any meds but we are getting things done regardless. Having brunch at IHOP now


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> The other one was small scale and spur of the moment type deal... this one we do every year. I have reserved 200lbs and will do more catering than enjoying but it’s been a tradition for 7 years now. Of course all my CDR friends are welcome)) there will probably be some shrimp and many other fixings as you say Be warned, it will be HOT and some people will get wild [emoji12]


When I lived in Shreveport Louisiana I always enjoyed the crayfish boils.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks had another good rest from 2AM until 9AM. Got to get to bed earlier and I will be almost like a normal person.



Perfect! You’ll be cooking with gas in no time [emoji23]. Glad to see you back more frequently!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> m-m-m. . . erm. . . snuffle. . .snort. . .humph. . .z-z-z-z-z-z



*pokes Yvonne*


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268689





AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268690



Both so true!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268689


Very true!!!
Happy Monday to you too, Noel.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268690


That's what I was always hoping for, but in the immortal words of U2 
'I still haven't found what I'm looking for!!'
(..... I've given up now!)


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> m-m-m. . . erm. . . snuffle. . .snort. . .humph. . .z-z-z-z-z-z


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268685
> 
> [emoji1308]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He is better! Thank you Carol. I still did not send him to school because I don’t think he needs to miss any meds but we are getting things done regardless. Having brunch at IHOP now


So glad he is much better. And I would have made sure that he was much better before sending him to school as well. I bet brunch is nice.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Perfect! You’ll be cooking with gas in no time [emoji23]. Glad to see you back more frequently!


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268689


Whahaha. That is so very true.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268690


Lol. My kind of guy!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268689


True that!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> He is better! Thank you Carol. I still did not send him to school because I don’t think he needs to miss any meds but we are getting things done regardless. Having brunch at IHOP now


Hope he gets well soon. Wish I knew you were going to IHOP. I get a discount there.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope he gets well soon. Wish I knew you were going to IHOP. I get a discount there.


----------



## rjamesbeasley

JoesMum said:


> We aren’t allowed to discuss politics on TFO, so opinions should not be asked


Sorry! Didn't realize, silly me! [emoji44][emoji850]


----------



## Lyn W

rjamesbeasley said:


> Sorry! Didn't realize, silly me! [emoji44][emoji850]


That's OK just go and sit on the naughty step for 10 mins to think about your actions.
If you can find it in the dark!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> The other one was small scale and spur of the moment type deal... this one we do every year. I have reserved 200lbs and will do more catering than enjoying but it’s been a tradition for 7 years now. Of course all my CDR friends are welcome)) there will probably be some shrimp and many other fixings as you say Be warned, it will be HOT and some people will get wild [emoji12]



Two hundred pounds of C R A W F I S H?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Been fooling around with the other half of that piece of sycamore that yielded the bud vase...

Came up with a little table-spoon size “scoop” for our coffee or sugar bowl.

It looks massive in the pix, but honest it only holds about 1-2 tbs...


----------



## Ray--Opo

rjamesbeasley said:


> Sorry! Didn't realize, silly me! [emoji44][emoji850]


I crossed the line once or twice. Now I just vent on FB.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday all..
> 
> Temps dropped back down again, but at least it’s sunny and bright.... speaking of bright and sunny. Our cute miniature daffodils are in full bloom, perfect size for the new bud vase...
> 
> View attachment 268676


Hi Mark, have you ever tried to make wooden bunnies ? I thought of bunnies because of Eastern. @Maro2Bear


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Me! Me!!!


Yeah ! Yeah !


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> When I lived in Shreveport Louisiana I always enjoyed the crayfish boils.


You can notice I am a yankee. I called them crayfish instead of crawfish. Lol


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] love this one.


I love this one:





LOL !!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Been fooling around with the other half of that piece of sycamore that yielded the bud vase...
> 
> Came up with a little table-spoon size “scoop” for our coffee or sugar bowl.
> 
> It looks massive in the pix, but honest it only holds about 1-2 tbs...
> 
> View attachment 268710


Picture is not showing for me. [emoji24]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is just one more simple reason I’m happy to be a carnivore:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I love this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!


Ooohhh. That is a good one too.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is just one more simple reason I’m happy to be a carnivore:
> View attachment 268711


Hmmm. Yummy.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Been fooling around with the other half of that piece of sycamore that yielded the bud vase...
> 
> Came up with a little table-spoon size “scoop” for our coffee or sugar bowl.
> 
> It looks massive in the pix, but honest it only holds about 1-2 tbs...
> 
> View attachment 268710


Clever!
Very handy for the kitchen or anywhere else you may need to scoop something.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> That's OK just go and sit on the naughty step for 10 mins to think about your actions.
> If you can find it in the dark!!


A few days ago I thought I found the naughty step here in the dark but it was only the excavation site od Adam`s fossils..... @Tidgy's Dad, we still miss you a lot !


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> A few days ago I thought I found the naughty step here in the dark but it was only the excavation site od Adam`s fossils..... @Tidgy's Dad, we still miss you a lot !


He hasn't popped in for a long while.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is just one more simple reason I’m happy to be a carnivore:
> View attachment 268711


There is something missing on that hamburger..... but I don`t know what....


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope he gets well soon. Wish I knew you were going to IHOP. I get a discount there.


What, you can't wear your leg yet?


Ray--Opo said:


> You can notice I am a yankee. I called them crayfish instead of crawfish. Lol


Or, in my neck-o-the woods, crawdads!


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh. That is a good one too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> There is something missing on that hamburger..... but I don`t know what....


could it be a pickle. .. or two. . . or three?


----------



## Bee62

Bee62 said:


> A few days ago I thought I found the naughty step here in the dark but it was only the excavation site od Adam`s fossils..... @Tidgy's Dad, we still miss you a lot !


I am in contact with him per mail. He, wifey and Tidgy are fine. He has made a trip in the Sahara and collected new fossils....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> could it be a pickle. .. or two. . . or three?


Tomatoes ????


----------



## Bee62

@Yvonne G By the way: Do you like to hear something from "The Platters" ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hi Mark, have you ever tried to make wooden bunnies ? I thought of bunnies because of Eastern. @Maro2Bear



Easter eggs, maybe. Takes a bit of work to get animals to look right...


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> That's OK just go and sit on the naughty step for 10 mins to think about your actions.
> If you can find it in the dark!!



Right?!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Been fooling around with the other half of that piece of sycamore that yielded the bud vase...
> 
> Came up with a little table-spoon size “scoop” for our coffee or sugar bowl.
> 
> It looks massive in the pix, but honest it only holds about 1-2 tbs...
> 
> View attachment 268710



Awesome!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Clever!
> Very handy for the kitchen or anywhere else you may need to scoop something.



Here’s the scoop side..

Of course at Christmas I could put a little hook and call it a bell ornament.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


>



Snap!


----------



## AZtortMom

Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We started with live plants years ago, but gave up on them. They never seemed to do as well as the fish. [emoji849]
> 
> Every time we brought in new plants they seemed to bring in snails too. Once we got clown loaches, they sorted the snail invasion out. Clown loaches love to eat snails!


Do you put clown loaches in now that you changed? Are they good for a small aquarium or something else would be better?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Me neither tonight. It’s weird. First thing this morning they loaded easily. Tonight they’re not loading no matter what I try.


Could it be because Google+ went bankrupt? Google is still out there though. Maybe they are just sorting stuff out.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Been fooling around with the other half of that piece of sycamore that yielded the bud vase...
> 
> Came up with a little table-spoon size “scoop” for our coffee or sugar bowl.
> 
> It looks massive in the pix, but honest it only holds about 1-2 tbs...
> 
> View attachment 268710



Lovely!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Easter eggs, maybe. Takes a bit of work to get animals to look right...


I am looking forward to nice eggs too.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
> At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
> Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]
> View attachment 268714
> View attachment 268715
> View attachment 268716



Looking good!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
> At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
> Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]
> View attachment 268714
> View attachment 268715
> View attachment 268716


Looks good but like much work too.


----------



## Momof4

Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway. 
If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach. 
It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!

















Not my pic but this is a great visual!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Do you put clown loaches in now that you changed? Are they good for a small aquarium or something else would be better?



We still have clown loaches because they have personality. They are social and need company, long-lived and sleep in a pile facing any way up. We are used to them now, but seeing a clown loach lying on its back doesn’t mean it is sick or dead! 

They grow quite big so aren’t suitable for small aquariums. Our aquarium is around 40 gallons.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Could it be because Google+ went bankrupt? Google is still out there though. Maybe they are just sorting stuff out.



All working now. My gut feeling is that this something to do with load on the servers hosting the TFO website.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724



Wow! That’s beautiful!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning. I’m hopefully headed to work today. Yesterday was the first day that I started seeing improvement in my sons eye. I feel like he will be even more improved this morning which would allow me to get a few important things done. I’ll know in about an hour I suppose... we have a follow up appointment with his pediatrician on Tuesday and and his eye specialist on Friday. I’m very lucky that my boss is so understanding. Hubby will be home Wednesday so that will help a little. Although I tend to be the mom that does not let anyone else help with my children. [emoji848] our annual crawfish boil is scheduled for this Saturday and I have lots of preparation work for that as well..
> guess I better get off my butt and get moving. Happy Monday Roomies...



Did you lose my address? I didn’t get an invite![emoji848]


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> There are some really easy plants to grow, like anubias and java fern. And your betta will appreciate them, because they are soft.
> 
> Betta fins tear very easily when dragged over a sharp edge. It is said "drag a pair of pantyhose across the decoration...if they do not snag, it's OK for the tank".
> 
> Please keep this in mind when decorating your tank. Carefully feel all edges, and watch the size of holes in decor. Fish, like torts, will get themselves stuck.


Thanks. I've been reading that kind of stuff too. It really helps to get all the input I can get before I go shopping though. Several people telling me the same thing is even better because I hate learning the hard way.


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Looks good but like much work too.



Yes ma’am.
Always a work in progress


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like someone needs to get up there and clean that ceiling!
> 
> Well, I'm going to go back to bed and give sleep another try. It's 1:15a and I'm still not sleepy.


I'd like to too. Me and ladders don't get along anymore though. Hope your back is feeling better.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Impatiences is often what sets a person back, however I can understand it. It is very difficult to slow down when you are a naturally busy person. It was one of the hardest things that I had to learn after my back injury. Now I have to learn how to get more active again.


Move but move slowly.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
> At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
> Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]
> View attachment 268714
> View attachment 268715
> View attachment 268716


That's really pretty!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724


How beautiful!!
What a wonderful sight


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> That's really pretty!



Thanks!
I’ll post finished pictures of it with the white trim and everything put back.
I can’t believe it took only a day to do. [emoji33]


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Our platies had hundreds of babies. Too many! I am afraid I had euthanise most of them. Even the clown loaches couldn’t keep up with the live food on offer.
> 
> We don’t keep live-bearers any more. It got too stressful!


I don't have them any more either, even though I love platies. If I had more tank space, the only way I would have a couple is if I could positively be sure of gender, and many times they are too young in the store to be sure.

That's what happened last time. We were sure both were female...we were wrong!

I tried separating them. For 3 days continuously, she laid on the bottom of the tank in a corner, and he frantically glass surfed in his tank. Don't try to tell me fish don't have emotions! I couldn't stand it, and put them back together. They were both overjoyed, swimming close together and gently bumping each other.

As I'm sure you know, sometimes people wonder how we can love a fish. I think anyone who asks that question should read this.

I'm Not Just A Fish
http://injaf.org/the-think-tank/im-not-just-a-fish/


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday all..
> 
> Temps dropped back down again, but at least it’s sunny and bright.... speaking of bright and sunny. Our cute miniature daffodils are in full bloom, perfect size for the new bud vase...
> 
> View attachment 268676


My favorite flowers!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> I’ll post finished pictures of it with the white trim and everything put back.
> I can’t believe it took only a day to do. [emoji33]


They don't waste anytime do they?
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Bee62

A "good night" song from me for y`all


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


>


Funnily enough I saw one of my neighbours today who asked how I was after my accident and she was shocked to hear I was knocked over by a car.
Apparently the story circulating the street is that I broke my leg when I fell out of my car!
That made me laugh 
I told her I would have to give up drink driving!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma’am.
> Always a work in progress



Loving the blue!! 
It’s my favorite color!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> All working now. My gut feeling is that this something to do with load on the servers hosting the TFO website.


Mine is getting better. I'm on a 16 gig smartphone though. The ads still get in the way at times though when I'm trying to type.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I am in contact with him per mail. He, wifey and Tidgy are fine. He has made a trip in the Sahara and collected new fossils....


That must have been an interesting trip for him - wonder if he found lots of specimens.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> What, you can't wear your leg yet?
> 
> Or, in my neck-o-the woods, crawdads!


Cant try to wear my leg till the end of April.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Funnily enough I saw one of my neighbours today who asked how I was after my accident and she was shocked to hear I was knocked over by a car.
> Apparently the story circulating the street is that I broke my leg when I fell out of my car!
> That made me laugh
> I told her I would have to give up drink driving!!


Yep.


----------



## AZtortMom

KarenSoCal said:


> My favorite flowers!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Loving the blue!!
> It’s my favorite color!!



Thanks! Mine too!
I was looking at one of the pictures and I happened to catch the sky and it almost matched.
This blue reminds me of the coast so much..


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all



Fabulous!
Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @Yvonne G By the way: Do you like to hear something from "The Platters" ?


Sure. . . but I'm totally happy with anything you decide to sing.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
> At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
> Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]
> View attachment 268714
> View attachment 268715
> View attachment 268716


It's going to be beautiful. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724


Aw, he's still just as cute as he can be (flowers aren't bad either)


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> All working now. My gut feeling is that this something to do with load on the servers hosting the TFO website.




When I report things like this to Josh, here's what he says to me, "I can tackle these issues but it'll be a lot easier if they're not all over the place. As always, links, screenshots, etc will be very helpful. The more info the better."

There is a section where you can report trouble:

https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/site-help-and-feedback.9/


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all


Very nicely done!

Do you sing anywhere besides for us? And in the shower? LOL!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all


I loved it, Sabine! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope he gets well soon. Wish I knew you were going to IHOP. I get a discount there.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Two hundred pounds of C R A W F I S H?



[emoji6][emoji12]. And there will be very little left)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Been fooling around with the other half of that piece of sycamore that yielded the bud vase...
> 
> Came up with a little table-spoon size “scoop” for our coffee or sugar bowl.
> 
> It looks massive in the pix, but honest it only holds about 1-2 tbs...
> 
> View attachment 268710



Very cool!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> You can notice I am a yankee. I called them crayfish instead of crawfish. Lol



Oh Lord!!! NOT A YANKEE!!! “Groans and shakes her head”. LMAO... I guess you’d still be welcome as long as you don’t call them by name while eating


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> He hasn't popped in for a long while.



How did the neighbors fence raising go?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> What, you can't wear your leg yet?
> 
> Or, in my neck-o-the woods, crawdads!



We do still hear Crawdaddys over here


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I am in contact with him per mail. He, wifey and Tidgy are fine. He has made a trip in the Sahara and collected new fossils....



That’s very cool. I wish I had been around earlier to hear about some of his adventures..


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
> At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
> Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]
> View attachment 268714
> View attachment 268715
> View attachment 268716



Oh nice! Really stands out in a good way!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't have them any more either, even though I love platies. If I had more tank space, the only way I would have a couple is if I could positively be sure of gender, and many times they are too young in the store to be sure.
> 
> That's what happened last time. We were sure both were female...we were wrong!
> 
> I tried separating them. For 3 days continuously, she laid on the bottom of the tank in a corner, and he frantically glass surfed in his tank. Don't try to tell me fish don't have emotions! I couldn't stand it, and put them back together. They were both overjoyed, swimming close together and gently bumping each other.
> 
> As I'm sure you know, sometimes people wonder how we can love a fish. I think anyone who asks that question should read this.
> 
> I'm Not Just A Fish
> http://injaf.org/the-think-tank/im-not-just-a-fish/


Yes. I've actually seen a friend's Angel fish decide that it liked me. My friend saw it too. I've always been afraid to do an aquarium especially one that size. Even a 5g is a lot of weight with all that water when you only weigh 90lbs. If I can't keep a clean living space I will stop.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724



Beautiful! I have heard of LEGO land but I sure hope my son never does [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Did you lose my address? I didn’t get an invite![emoji848]



Of course not but It’s officially open to any of my tortoise loving friends.. no one could actually read my hand writing anyway! So how’s the fig cutting doing now? Mine is putting out leaves quickly now!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724



And what a handsome lad with a beautiful lady


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Do you put clown loaches in now that you changed? Are they good for a small aquarium or something else would be better?




Take a look at this mini..


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all



Wonderful


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724



Wow!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks! Mine too!
> I was looking at one of the pictures and I happened to catch the sky and it almost matched.
> This blue reminds me of the coast so much..



I noticed that too!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> How did the neighbors fence raising go?


Thankfully without incident!
The Housing Association workers came and did a good job.
They put a sturdier fence up than usual so it should withstand strong winds and last longer.
At least now I know they can't damage my plants. or take things from my garden.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all


Only you can sing to us so beautifully Sabine!
I love that old Platters song
Thank you again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh Lord!!! NOT A YANKEE!!! “Groans and shakes her head”. LMAO... I guess you’d still be welcome as long as you don’t call them by name while eating


When I was in Louisiana they said you're a yankee if you visit and you are a damn yankee if you stay. Lol They also didn't know what I meant when I said..... let's go to the party store and get a pop.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully without incident!
> The Housing Association workers came and did a good job.
> They put a sturdier fence up than usual so it should withstand strong winds and last longer.
> At least now I know they can't damage my plants. or take things from my garden.



Yay!!!!! Finally something good from that side of the property!!! Maybe it’s a sign & your luck is changing[emoji16]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at this mini..


Thanks...hehehe but I'd like something a little bigger that I wouldn't drill another whole in each of my fingers putting together. I'll probably have to settle on 5g or 10.and 1 or 2 fishy friends. I love your new sycamor vase and scoop. I've always wanted to be able to work with wood like that.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> When I was in Louisiana they said you're a yankee if you visit and you are a damn yankee if you stay. Lol They also didn't know what I meant when I said..... let's go to the party store and get a pop.



I have a couple distance relatives that say “pop” .. As kids, my sister and I thought that was hilarious... in my house, everything is a coke... wether it’s sprite, orange soda or Dr Pepper... if I have to buy drinks, I’m going to restock the cokes [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at this mini..


Have any of you seen this by Takashi Amano
It's his Forests Underwater exhibit in a 40m tank (almost 44 yards)
No fish, just plants. It's a very relaxing watch.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all


Great voice. I bet you can sing Patsie Cline's Crazy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I have a couple distance relatives that say “pop” .. As kids, my sister and I thought that was hilarious... in my house, everything is a coke... wether it’s sprite, orange soda or Dr Pepper... if I have to buy drinks, I’m going to restock the cokes [emoji6]


Exactly that's how it was in Shreveport....coke for everything.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have a couple distance relatives that say “pop” .. As kids, my sister and I thought that was hilarious... in my house, everything is a coke... wether it’s sprite, orange soda or Dr Pepper... if I have to buy drinks, I’m going to restock the cokes [emoji6]


We always call non alcoholic fizzy drinks 'pop' too!
But sometimes it is used when talking about beer.
I thought it was British thing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> We always call fizzy drinks 'pop' too!
> I thought it was British thing.


Us yankees probably picked it up from you Brits.lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo says its spring time!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> It's going to be beautiful. Can't wait to see it completed.



It will be fabulous [emoji173]️
New windows and new roof are next.
After I recover from those, landscaping.
Then, it’s time for the inside..[emoji849]


----------



## AZtortMom

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says its spring time!
> View attachment 268763



[emoji23][emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better take myself off to bed.
I'll see you soon but until then take care
Nos Da.


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> [emoji6][emoji12]. And there will be very little left)



Agreed!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says its spring time!
> View attachment 268763



Awwwww!!!!! It’s a perfect calendar Easter pic!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> It will be fabulous [emoji173]️
> New windows and new roof are next.
> After I recover from those, landscaping.
> Then, it’s time for the inside..[emoji849]



Ambitious!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]


Silly tort


----------



## Reptilony

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is just one more simple reason I’m happy to be a carnivore:
> View attachment 268711



I have not eaten meat for almost 6 years and I have never eaten a pickle hamburger lol, I do however found I liked pickled pickles! how’bout this thing? Would you also be disgusted? I also eat beyond meat burgers sometimes at A&W, you guys have these where you live? It’s not just in Canada right?


----------



## Reptilony

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort



Oh no!! He’s gonna have blue on his face for a long time...


----------



## Reptilony

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724



So beautifull!! What are they doing with all these flowers?


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Have any of you seen this by Takashi Amano
> It's his Forests Underwater exhibit in a 40m tank (almost 44 yards)
> No fish, just plants. It's a very relaxing watch.



Yes I have seen the video of the progress, He is a master aquascaper, I think it’s an underated form of art...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Great voice. I bet you can sing Patsie Cline's Crazy.


I LOVE PATSY CLINE!!!!! And I also like Leanne Rimes "Blue."


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort


That's too funny!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Reptilony said:


> So beautifull!! What are they doing with all these flowers?



From the website.
The flowers die back and produce seed for re-planting in these same fields for the next season. We feel that by allowing the plant to complete its life cycle, it helps to produce a more superior bulb crop.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all



Only you can sing like that in the CDR. 

Wonderful, once again, Sabine


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Funnily enough I saw one of my neighbours today who asked how I was after my accident and she was shocked to hear I was knocked over by a car.
> Apparently the story circulating the street is that I broke my leg when I fell out of my car!
> That made me laugh
> I told her I would have to give up drink driving!!



[emoji33] I mean, seriously! Does falling out of your own car even make sense? A bad case of Chinese Whispers!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A few days ago I thought I found the naughty step here in the dark but it was only the excavation site od Adam`s fossils..... @Tidgy's Dad, we still miss you a lot !


Now why were you looking for the naughty step?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


Or things you don't want to know.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Right?!


No left.!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s the scoop side..
> 
> Of course at Christmas I could put a little hook and call it a bell ornament.
> 
> View attachment 268713


Very clever.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
> At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
> Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]
> View attachment 268714
> View attachment 268715
> View attachment 268716


That does look very nice. Good choice.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Mine is getting better. I'm on a 16 gig smartphone though. The ads still get in the way at times though when I'm trying to type.



My smart phone in 32 Gig. The amount of storage on your device makes no difference. 

This is to do with the amount of time it takes to get a picture from the TFO server when your device requests it. Text is quick and easy; pictures are bulky. 

If it takes more than a fraction of a second to service the request behind the scenes then it will give up. 

If lots of people are viewing the forum simultaneously then it takes longer to service each request. 

This is technical behind the scenes stuff that has nothing to do with your device.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724


Oh Wow. Gorgeous. You, your grandson and the flowers.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Did you lose my address? I didn’t get an invite![emoji848]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Move but move slowly.


Lol. Very true.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks!
> I’ll post finished pictures of it with the white trim and everything put back.
> I can’t believe it took only a day to do. [emoji33]


That is professional work for you. If they know what they are doing then it won't take long.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't have them any more either, even though I love platies. If I had more tank space, the only way I would have a couple is if I could positively be sure of gender, and many times they are too young in the store to be sure.
> 
> That's what happened last time. We were sure both were female...we were wrong!
> 
> I tried separating them. For 3 days continuously, she laid on the bottom of the tank in a corner, and he frantically glass surfed in his tank. Don't try to tell me fish don't have emotions! I couldn't stand it, and put them back together. They were both overjoyed, swimming close together and gently bumping each other.
> 
> As I'm sure you know, sometimes people wonder how we can love a fish. I think anyone who asks that question should read this.
> 
> I'm Not Just A Fish
> http://injaf.org/the-think-tank/im-not-just-a-fish/


What a very sweet story.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at this mini..



That’s all very well, but I feel it’s like keeping a tortoise in too small an enclosure. 

That tiny volume of water will be very difficult to control in terms of temperature and water quality. 

There are far too many fish in it that will grow much bigger... and they are all pooping in the water making the water chemistry poor. 

I thoroughly disapprove of this one!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all


That lite up my corner so beautifully. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Funnily enough I saw one of my neighbours today who asked how I was after my accident and she was shocked to hear I was knocked over by a car.
> Apparently the story circulating the street is that I broke my leg when I fell out of my car!
> That made me laugh
> I told her I would have to give up drink driving!!


Whahaha. I wonder what rumours are going to circulate after that comment now?[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully without incident!
> The Housing Association workers came and did a good job.
> They put a sturdier fence up than usual so it should withstand strong winds and last longer.
> At least now I know they can't damage my plants. or take things from my garden.



I had forgotten the Housing Association. Their workers should be doing things off plan not by direction of the tenant. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Cant try to wear my leg till the end of April.


Oh dear. However better to make sure the infection is completely gone.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We always call non alcoholic fizzy drinks 'pop' too!
> But sometimes it is used when talking about beer.
> I thought it was British thing.



We called it pop as children in Yorkshire, but it seems to have gone out of use these days.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort


* sigh * 

Joe tested our garden table for us just after we had oiled it... I never did get the stain off his shell!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! 

An early start for me as we need to drop our Volvo off at the mechanic to get new brake pads fitted. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23] Sucker for punishment or what?!


Guilty as charged....


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> m-m-m. . . erm. . . snuffle. . .snort. . .humph. . .z-z-z-z-z-z


Glad I didn't wake you...


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> I worked 3rd shift most my working life or 2nd shift. It's hard to break the habits.


My mom worked as an emergency doctor on call on 24-hour shifts every third day for many years. Boy, doesn't she have trouble sleeping now. Even the slightest sound wakes her up.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> *pokes Yvonne*


You're naughtier than me!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! Yeah !


Bee, I'm on the computer now and can see that you're in the Platinum Tortoise Club and the Tortoise Club. How do you get there? Is it some VIP lounge on an upper level of the CDR?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I love this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !!!!


Run for your lives, roommates!  Unless it was April Fool's joke...


----------



## Kristoff

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is just one more simple reason I’m happy to be a carnivore:
> View attachment 268711


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Yummy.


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Here’s a couple pictures of the progress on the house.
> At first I was a little hesitant on the vintage blue, but now I’m like, I really like it. Especially since all the houses around me are the boring tan or shades of it.
> Shelly even moved their ladder [emoji217][emoji38]
> View attachment 268714
> View attachment 268715
> View attachment 268716


Not with the guy on the ladder, right??? 
I do like this color a lot! Did you say you want to add some white around the windows or the roof? That would look lovely.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724


Two minutes away from Legoland??  Oh, not THE Legoland... 



Amazing colors! Did your grandson like it there?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A "good night" song from me for y`all


Love it!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Funnily enough I saw one of my neighbours today who asked how I was after my accident and she was shocked to hear I was knocked over by a car.
> Apparently the story circulating the street is that I broke my leg when I fell out of my car!
> That made me laugh
> I told her I would have to give up drink driving!!


It wasn't one of the nasty neighbors, right? 
The jokes you Brits make! Someone might take it seriously, no?


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope he gets well soon. Wish I knew you were going to IHOP. I get a discount there.


Missed this post. Ray, you're too funny!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It wasn't one of the nasty neighbors, right?
> The jokes you Brits make! Someone might take it seriously, no?



Said face to face you can see the smile, or the hint of one, in the eyes  Out of context is when things go wrong.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful! I have heard of LEGO land but I sure hope my son never does [emoji6]


It's Danish, and we haven't been yet, even though daughter has heard ALL about it from her buddies...  I don't know if we can spend that amount of money just now... And I'm not looking forward to the crowds. But it must be amazing for the kids.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully without incident!
> The Housing Association workers came and did a good job.
> They put a sturdier fence up than usual so it should withstand strong winds and last longer.
> At least now I know they can't damage my plants. or take things from my garden.


I was going to add "...and keep your neighbors out of your garden"


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have a couple distance relatives that say “pop” .. As kids, my sister and I thought that was hilarious... in my house, everything is a coke... wether it’s sprite, orange soda or Dr Pepper... if I have to buy drinks, I’m going to restock the cokes [emoji6]


To me, as a non-native speaker, "pop" sounds awful. "Soda" has several meanings, but I can live with that. I went to university in Missouri and heard both. So, is "pop" more of a northern thing? I hope they don't say "pop" over in Canada...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Have any of you seen this by Takashi Amano
> It's his Forests Underwater exhibit in a 40m tank (almost 44 yards)
> No fish, just plants. It's a very relaxing watch.


What's the point of an aquarium with no fish? It's even worse than having fish you cannot eat!


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says its spring time!
> View attachment 268763


ROFL!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> It will be fabulous [emoji173]️
> New windows and new roof are next.
> After I recover from those, landscaping.
> Then, it’s time for the inside..[emoji849]


Shelly will help you with landscaping. She will move the fences where they need to be!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> I have not eaten meat for almost 6 years and I have never eaten a pickle hamburger lol, I do however found I liked pickled pickles! how’bout this thing? Would you also be disgusted? I also eat beyond meat burgers sometimes at A&W, you guys have these where you live? It’s not just in Canada right?
> View attachment 268769
> View attachment 268770


We are serious carnivores, but because we use an app that helps supermarkets fight food waste, we once ended up with vegetarian options. One veggie "meat"ball was surprisingly good. The other one tasted like rubber. Daughter has vegetarian friends. I fed the second option to them on a play date.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> [emoji33] I mean, seriously! Does falling out of your own car even make sense? A bad case of Chinese Whispers!


Is that the game we call the "broken telephone"?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! All caught up. It's sunny and windy. 

Husband is in Ottawa now; says it's -4 C (25 F), brrr! It looks more and more like I should be checking Kijiji (a classified ad service popular in Canada) for Ottawa rentals... No wonder I get migraines -- I think daughter's friends are not entirely to blame there. Time to test my TransferWise card (anyone uses those?) in the charity shops. Shopping therapy.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> To me, as a non-native speaker, "pop" sounds awful. "Soda" has several meanings, but I can live with that. I went to university in Missouri and heard both. So, is "pop" more of a northern thing? I hope they don't say "pop" over in Canada...



We are back in the territory old English words that have been superseded in dome parts of the world, but live on in local dialects  It’s anyone’s guess


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Shelly will help you with landscaping. She will move the fences where they need to be!



I am not entirely convinced that Shelly’s plan for the fencing will coincide with the property boundaries [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Is that the game we call the "broken telephone"?



Possibly. You whisper a phrase into someone’s ear, they pass it on to the next person and so on down the line. What the last person hears can be hilarious


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> What's the point of an aquarium with no fish? It's even worse than having fish you cannot eat!


Actually, if you look closely, there are many small fish in the aquarium. I believe the fish are essential to the health of the plants...the fish make waste containing ammonia, which is the start of the cycle. The end product is nitrates, which is what feeds the plants.

In any case, it is beyond beautiful. I agree with @Reptilony. Aquascaping is an art we don't see enough of.
Check out the Danish method of aquascaping, using color, texture, and size of plants.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort



He's got 'guilty' written all over his face!!!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort


Here's a special song for Shelly who's looking blue at the moment


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> From the website.
> The flowers die back and produce seed for re-planting in these same fields for the next season. We feel that by allowing the plant to complete its life cycle, it helps to produce a more superior bulb crop.


.....and what a great place for bees and other pollinators!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We are back in the territory old English words that have been superseded in dome parts of the world, but live on in local dialects  It’s anyone’s guess




Of course.....i think back in the old days, this drinky thing was also called “sodapop” all as one word. In some areas of the old USA, ppl call it soda, where other regions call it pop. I grew up in Pennsylvania, we only heard and used “soda”, but i recall a trip to Michigan (Detroit) in the 60’s where my Aunt/Uncle insisted in asking us all if we wanted a pop. No one had a clue what they were offering.

*Usage notesEdit*

In the Midwest, except for Wisconsin, soda pop is usually abbreviated to pop, such as "Do you have any pop?"
Further, in the Midwest, soda means an ice cream soda (soda pop with ice cream in it), such as "I think I will have a root beer soda." (i.e. what would otherwise be known as a root beer float in non-Midwestern areas).
On the East and West Coasts of the United States, 'soda pop' is abbreviated to 'soda', such as "May I have a soda?" Some, however, still use the term 'soda pop'.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> [emoji33] I mean, seriously! Does falling out of your own car even make sense? A bad case of Chinese Whispers!


I've no idea how you might fall out of you own car, unless you forget to move your legs or they give way as you are getting out!
I'll have to try!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last night “might” have been our last cold (near or at freezing) night of the year. The next 10 days look like many 70F (21c) days and warming evenings.


----------



## Lyn W

G


JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> An early start for me as we need to drop our Volvo off at the mechanic to get new brake pads fitted.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


Good morning Linda, have a good day.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at this mini..


Wow.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> It wasn't one of the nasty neighbors, right?
> The jokes you Brits make! Someone might take it seriously, no?


No not a nasty neighbour .
I wouldn't waste my breath passing the time of day with them and I'm pretty sure the feelings mutual!
No they wouldn't take me seriously - mind you anyone over hearing it as they were passing might..........!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 268745


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully without incident!
> The Housing Association workers came and did a good job.
> They put a sturdier fence up than usual so it should withstand strong winds and last longer.
> At least now I know they can't damage my plants. or take things from my garden.


That is awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Have any of you seen this by Takashi Amano
> It's his Forests Underwater exhibit in a 40m tank (almost 44 yards)
> No fish, just plants. It's a very relaxing watch.


It is brilliant. I have seen that before.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says its spring time!
> View attachment 268763


Hi There Opo.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort


Lol. No Shelly the paint is still wet.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> What's the point of an aquarium with no fish? It's even worse than having fish you cannot eat!


Fish get enough attention and some of them can be real divas!!
The plants are the stars of the show here.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> An early start for me as we need to drop our Volvo off at the mechanic to get new brake pads fitted.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday


You too Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bee, I'm on the computer now and can see that you're in the Platinum Tortoise Club and the Tortoise Club. How do you get there? Is it some VIP lounge on an upper level of the CDR?


I think you have to donate or something.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What's the point of an aquarium with no fish? It's even worse than having fish you cannot eat!


Lol. You are terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We are serious carnivores, but because we use an app that helps supermarkets fight food waste, we once ended up with vegetarian options. One veggie "meat"ball was surprisingly good. The other one tasted like rubber. Daughter has vegetarian friends. I fed the second option to them on a play date.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Here's a special song for Shelly who's looking blue at the moment


I was thinking more


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! All caught up. It's sunny and windy.
> 
> Husband is in Ottawa now; says it's -4 C (25 F), brrr! It looks more and more like I should be checking Kijiji (a classified ad service popular in Canada) for Ottawa rentals... No wonder I get migraines -- I think daughter's friends are not entirely to blame there. Time to test my TransferWise card (anyone uses those?) in the charity shops. Shopping therapy.


No clue to what that is.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Here's a special song for Shelly who's looking blue at the moment


I love Neil Diamond.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course.....i think back in the old days, this drinky thing was also called “sodapop” all as one word. In some areas of the old USA, ppl call it soda, where other regions call it pop. I grew up in Pennsylvania, we only heard and used “soda”, but i recall a trip to Michigan (Detroit) in the 60’s where my Aunt/Uncle insisted in asking us all if we wanted a pop. No one had a clue what they were offering.
> 
> *Usage notesEdit*
> 
> In the Midwest, except for Wisconsin, soda pop is usually abbreviated to pop, such as "Do you have any pop?"
> Further, in the Midwest, soda means an ice cream soda (soda pop with ice cream in it), such as "I think I will have a root beer soda." (i.e. what would otherwise be known as a root beer float in non-Midwestern areas).
> On the East and West Coasts of the United States, 'soda pop' is abbreviated to 'soda', such as "May I have a soda?" Some, however, still use the term 'soda pop'.


We just call it what it is, coke, coke zero, fanta orange, sprite, beer etc.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Last night “might” have been our last cold (near or at freezing) night of the year. The next 10 days look like many 70F (21c) days and warming evenings.


Nice. Enjoy it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We just call it what it is, coke, coke zero, fanta orange, sprite, beer etc.



There must be a generic word for fizzy drinks, surely?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking more


Yes - that's the one!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There must be a generic word for fizzy drinks, surely?


Yes there is - pop!!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort



Lol!!!! Inquiring minds want to know Mom!!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> I have not eaten meat for almost 6 years and I have never eaten a pickle hamburger lol, I do however found I liked pickled pickles! how’bout this thing? Would you also be disgusted? I also eat beyond meat burgers sometimes at A&W, you guys have these where you live? It’s not just in Canada right?
> View attachment 268769
> View attachment 268770



I’m not familiar with it but that doesn’t mean a whole lot. I can imagine a no-meat diet, just not a meat substitute diet


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says its spring time!
> View attachment 268763


................and here's a song for Opo


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE PATSY CLINE!!!!! And I also like Leanne Rimes "Blue."



I am surprised that we don’t hear so much out of LeAnne anymore. She was so young when she did Blue with such a powerful voice. I saw her in a hallmark movie this year. It was a good one too with good music of course


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> [emoji33] I mean, seriously! Does falling out of your own car even make sense? A bad case of Chinese Whispers!



Chinese whispers???


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Chinese whispers???



Party game


JoesMum said:


> You whisper a phrase into someone’s ear, they pass it on to the next person and so on down the line. What the last person hears can be hilarious


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> It's Danish, and we haven't been yet, even though daughter has heard ALL about it from her buddies...  I don't know if we can spend that amount of money just now... And I'm not looking forward to the crowds. But it must be amazing for the kids.



Agreed on all accounts!!! I didn’t know it was Danish... what I do know is that $150 buys basically a 3D puzzle with 2000+ pieces that takes me numerous hours over the period of a week at home to build.. just so the child (who saw this amazing LEGO set on UTube) can destruct it with his new LEGO dinosaurs[emoji35]. I can’t imagine a trip at this point


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> I’m not familiar with it but that doesn’t mean a whole lot. I can imagine a no-meat diet, just not a meat substitute diet



It’s just to show there’s better than a pickle burger, me and my wife rarely go out to eat it’s too expensive, you know...the student life...lots of spaghetti lol


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> To me, as a non-native speaker, "pop" sounds awful. "Soda" has several meanings, but I can live with that. I went to university in Missouri and heard both. So, is "pop" more of a northern thing? I hope they don't say "pop" over in Canada...



Ohhh yes.... they do!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! All caught up. It's sunny and windy.
> 
> Husband is in Ottawa now; says it's -4 C (25 F), brrr! It looks more and more like I should be checking Kijiji (a classified ad service popular in Canada) for Ottawa rentals... No wonder I get migraines -- I think daughter's friends are not entirely to blame there. Time to test my TransferWise card (anyone uses those?) in the charity shops. Shopping therapy.



Details please... transfer wise card? Credit card maybe??


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Last night “might” have been our last cold (near or at freezing) night of the year. The next 10 days look like many 70F (21c) days and warming evenings.



Same here!!! Yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> It’s just to show there’s better than a pickle burger, me and my wife rarely go out to eat it’s too expensive, you know...the student life...lots of spaghetti lol



I like spaghetti


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! It’s taken me a while to catch up this morning so now I’ve got to run! Hope everyone has a wonderful tuesday[emoji847]
View attachment 268782


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking more


Yip I Like that one too. And think it fits Shelly's look at the moment as well.


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> Ohhh yes.... they do!!!



you speaking of « «pop » music? That sounds wrong?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There must be a generic word for fizzy drinks, surely?


I had to really think hard about it, as in my house we don't use it. LOL But it will more than likely be soda. I have never heard the term Pop used here.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes there is - pop!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Agreed on all accounts!!! I didn’t know it was Danish... what I do know is that $150 buys basically a 3D puzzle with 2000+ pieces that takes me numerous hours over the period of a week at home to build.. just so the child (who saw this amazing LEGO set on UTube) can destruct it with his new LEGO dinosaurs[emoji35]. I can’t imagine a trip at this point


No thank you. If I am going spend so much time building it, there is no way i want to destroy it.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Fabulous!
> Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> Very nicely done!
> 
> Do you sing anywhere besides for us? And in the shower? LOL!


No, I only sing private or for my friends of the CDR and I never sing in the shower. There I keep my mouth shut to get no water and soap in it !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I loved it, Sabine! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> That’s very cool. I wish I had been around earlier to hear about some of his adventures..


You can e-mail him. I think he will be glad to hear from you.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Wonderful


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Only you can sing to us so beautifully Sabine!
> I love that old Platters song
> Thank you again.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Possibly. You whisper a phrase into someone’s ear, they pass it on to the next person and so on down the line. What the last person hears can be hilarious



Yep, that’s the one. Never played it in Chinese [emoji53]


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Great voice. I bet you can sing Patsie Cline's Crazy.


That song was sung by Patsie Cline one year before I was born. I don`t knew it and heard it just a moment ago for the first time. Yes, it is "my style" and when you want I will try singing it for you, Ray.
I only have to practice the song, lyrics and tune for a short while, okay ?


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says its spring time!
> View attachment 268763


Oh these bunny ears are great ! When Opo ever will get lost again ( I don`t hope so ) you can easily find him. Only look for slowly moving bunny ears !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Someone tested to see if the paint was dry [emoji33][emoji217]
> View attachment 268768
> 
> Silly tort


Oh no ! Very silly tort !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE PATSY CLINE!!!!! And I also like Leanne Rimes "Blue."


Now I know what you like !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Only you can sing like that in the CDR.
> 
> Wonderful, once again, Sabine


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That lite up my corner so beautifully. Thank you.


Thank you Carol for your kind words.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> * sigh *
> 
> Joe tested our garden table for us just after we had oiled it... I never did get the stain off his shell!


You need a new "old" tort like Joe. I think I should talk with a member from England to put a nice Hermanns tort in your garden so you can rescue the lonely tortoise.....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Bee, I'm on the computer now and can see that you're in the Platinum Tortoise Club and the Tortoise Club. How do you get there? Is it some VIP lounge on an upper level of the CDR?


No, you can support TFO with a recurrently donation. Then you get in the "club". Please ask Yvonne how to get there when you are interested. 
@Yvonne G Can you explain, please ?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Agreed on all accounts!!! I didn’t know it was Danish... what I do know is that $150 buys basically a 3D puzzle with 2000+ pieces that takes me numerous hours over the period of a week at home to build.. just so the child (who saw this amazing LEGO set on UTube) can destruct it with his new LEGO dinosaurs[emoji35]. I can’t imagine a trip at this point



I hear you! [emoji23] And then you’re left to collect the pieces, literally, because the child is small, and it takes forever, and it’s actually faster just to do it yourself without their whining by your side. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Details please... transfer wise card? Credit card maybe??



It’s a way of using a bank card without bank fees, and in multiple currencies. I have set up the Danish kroner one and requested a USD and Euro card too. Helps if you travel and don’t want to lose on the exchange rate, which can be disadvantageous in touristy places, or if you need to transfer money abroad.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> That's too funny!!!!



I know, she gets into everything [emoji23][emoji217]
I went out to check on her at one point, and the painters were having a conversation with her. It was hilarious [emoji38]


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> [emoji33] I mean, seriously! Does falling out of your own car even make sense? A bad case of Chinese Whispers!



Good lawrd [emoji849]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> You're naughtier than me!



Great minds think a like [emoji109][emoji6]


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I am not entirely convinced that Shelly’s plan for the fencing will coincide with the property boundaries [emoji23]



I agree [emoji106]


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I was thinking more



That’s outstanding [emoji38][emoji23][emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> I like spaghetti



I love spaghetti too, especially with meatballs


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! Very silly tort !



Indeed [emoji4]
Hi Bee! [emoji847][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Yes - that's the one!!



I love it [emoji23][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!!! Inquiring minds want to know Mom!!



I’m telling you [emoji23]
The painters loved her [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I hear you! [emoji23] And then you’re left to collect the pieces, literally, because the child is small, and it takes forever, and it’s actually faster just to do it yourself without their whining by your side. [emoji23][emoji23]



And after said structure has been demolished, you either vacuum up the bits you failed to pick up with a dreadful clatter... or step on a bit with bare feet which is total agony!


----------



## JoesMum

Just read this 

“According to the Oxford English Dictionary, the first recorded use of the word newfangled was in 1496, oldfangled was first used 268 years later.”


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> you speaking of « «pop » music? That sounds wrong?



No, used in reference to carbonated drinks


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> No thank you. If I am going spend so much time building it, there is no way i want to destroy it.



THANK YOU!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I hear you! [emoji23] And then you’re left to collect the pieces, literally, because the child is small, and it takes forever, and it’s actually faster just to do it yourself without their whining by your side. [emoji23][emoji23]



Exactly!!! Who in the heck ever thought legos were a good idea??


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> It’s a way of using a bank card without bank fees, and in multiple currencies. I have set up the Danish kroner one and requested a USD and Euro card too. Helps if you travel and don’t want to lose on the exchange rate, which can be disadvantageous in touristy places, or if you need to transfer money abroad.



Good to know.. thank you!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> I love spaghetti too, especially with meatballs



[emoji39]. ESPECIALLY


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And after said structure has been demolished, you either vacuum up the bits you failed to pick up with a dreadful clatter... or step on a bit with bare feet which is total agony!



It would seem that we all have experience here [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> No, used in reference to carbonated drinks



hmm yes I believe english Canadians say soda , we say « une liqueure » ou « une boisson gazeuse »


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s a way of using a bank card without bank fees, and in multiple currencies. I have set up the Danish kroner one and requested a USD and Euro card too. Helps if you travel and don’t want to lose on the exchange rate, which can be disadvantageous in touristy places, or if you need to transfer money abroad.


Sounds like a good card to have if you travel.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I know, she gets into everything [emoji23][emoji217]
> I went out to check on her at one point, and the painters were having a conversation with her. It was hilarious [emoji38]


You should have recorded it.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Same here!!! Yayyyyyyyy!


We've had all sorts of weather today, sunshine, rain showers , and 2 heavy bouts of hail!
It's quite cold as well. Spring has taken a step back at the moment.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just read this
> 
> “According to the Oxford English Dictionary, the first recorded use of the word newfangled was in 1496, oldfangled was first used 268 years later.”


[emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I know, she gets into everything [emoji23][emoji217]
> I went out to check on her at one point, and the painters were having a conversation with her. It was hilarious [emoji38]


Now that I would love to have seen!
Pity you hadn't filmed that it.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday roommates [emoji851]


....and to you too Noel, and to that new species of blue beaked tortoise you have there!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It would seem that we all have experience here [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I have a wardrobe upstairs that has been here for ever.
When my nephews and nieces were small they used to love the tin of Lego which was kept upstairs and would hide their creations under the wardrobe so that when they visited again they could continue with their models.
To this day it is still called the Lego wardrobe! In the past I have had to explain to friends that it isn't actually made of Lego but is a storage place for it!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I think you have to donate or something.


I THINK it works like this: You send a donation check (one time donation) and you get the Tortoise Club banner. Or, if you sign up to send a recurring amount that automatically comes out of one of your accounts, you get the Platimum Tortoise Club banner. When that happens the first banner is supposed to drop off. Obviously Josh still has some work to do.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> We just call it what it is, coke, coke zero, fanta orange, sprite, beer etc.


Us too, or sometimes a "soft drink."


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> We've had all sorts of weather today, sunshine, rain showers , and 2 heavy bouts of hail!
> It's quite cold as well. Spring has taken a step back at the moment.



Yuck!!! Really dislike days like that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> It’s just to show there’s better than a pickle burger, me and my wife rarely go out to eat it’s too expensive, you know...the student life...lots of spaghetti lol


I don't eat out either - it costs too much and I worry about the germs the preparer and the server may add to my meal.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Us too, or sometimes a "soft drink."



Soft drinks don’t have to be carbonated. Just alcohol free.


Pop and soda are definitely fizzy


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> That song was sung by Patsie Cline one year before I was born. I don`t knew it and heard it just a moment ago for the first time. Yes, it is "my style" and when you want I will try singing it for you, Ray.
> I only have to practice the song, lyrics and tune for a short while, okay ?


I'm looking forward to hearing that!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I have a wardrobe upstairs that has been here for ever.
> When my nephews and nieces were small they used to love the tin of Lego which was kept upstairs and would hide their creations under the wardrobe so that when they visited again they could continue with their models.
> To this day it is still called the Lego wardrobe! In the past I have had to explain to friends that it isn't actually made of Lego but is a storage place for it!



Good idea!!) I designated a hall table/cabinet for them yesterday. It used to hold one of the tortoise enclosures but since they upgraded, it was just waiting to be filled.. my living room looks so bare now without Legos everywhere!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I don't eat out either - it costs too much and I worry about the germs the preparer and the server may add to my meal.



I agree about the cost. The food hygiene thing isn’t something that overly concerns me. I am choosy about where I eat out.

Here in the UK, food outlets are assessed annually for their hygiene and must display a sticker with their score on it at the entrance to their premises. (It’s known as the “Score on the Door scheme) A perfect score is 5, a total fail is a 1 and the outlet must close and rectify the defects immediately.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> You should have recorded it.



I know that would have been great footage [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Final product.
They did a great job


----------



## Yvonne G

It really looks nice!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805



I really like that!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805


Lovely, nice and cool looking for those hot summer months!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Soft drinks don’t have to be carbonated. Just alcohol free.
> 
> 
> Pop and soda are definitely fizzy



Also because we use « liqueur » it makes me remember english people use liquor for an alcohol drink right?


----------



## AZtortMom

Thanks everyone [emoji4]
I agree about the cool colors for the temps.
Those colors are popular in Florida and the keys too


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805



That was fast!! Best part about paying people to do the big jobs!!
Looks great!!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Also because we use « liqueur » it makes me remember english people use liquor for an alcohol drink right?



In the USA. We don’t call alcohol drinks liqor in England.

A liqueur in England is a sweet fruit or nut derived alcoholic drink, quite high alcohol content, eg Cointreau or Cassis


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Exactly!!! Who in the heck ever thought legos were a good idea??



I think Mr Kristiansen thought it a very clever idea...all the way to the bank.

Oct 17, 2017 · The name 'LEGO' is an abbreviation of the two Danish words "leg godt", meaning "play well". It's our name and it's our ideal. The LEGO Group was founded in 1932 by Ole Kirk Kristiansen.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> 
> 
> Luv it!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805



That blue looks fantastic!


----------



## Yvonne G

We have Legolands here in the U.S. too:


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> In the USA. We don’t call alcohol drinks liqor in England.
> 
> A liqueur in England is a sweet fruit or nut derived alcoholic drink, quite high alcohol content, eg Cointreau or Cassis


We have liqueur here too, same thing as UK. But all our alcoholic drinks are liquor and we sell the bottles and cans in liquor stores. But all 'soft drinks' here are carbonated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ive been busy over the last few days....putting up things on Craigs List as we declutter.

Just added this nice hand-blown glass 1860’s inkwell, and an old school desk..


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been busy over the last few days....putting up things on Craigs List as we declutter.
> 
> Just added this nice hand-blown glass 1860’s inkwell, and an old school desk..
> 
> View attachment 268817
> 
> 
> View attachment 268818


You're "de-cluttering" prior to starting packing up for your Florida move? Did you find anything worth buying on your trip, and have you decided what area you want to move to?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> You're "de-cluttering" prior to starting packing up for your Florida move? Did you find anything worth buying on your trip, and have you decided what area you want to move to?



How about “determined looking” in the greater Palm Coast area (Atlantic side, not Gulf). North of Datona Beach, south of St Augustine.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> We have Legolands here in the U.S. too:
> 
> View attachment 268815
> View attachment 268816



Amd one here in the UK. Very convenient for the Queen’s great grandchildren as it is right next to Windsor Castle... well very close anyway


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been busy over the last few days....putting up things on Craigs List as we declutter.
> 
> Just added this nice hand-blown glass 1860’s inkwell, and an old school desk..
> 
> View attachment 268817
> 
> 
> View attachment 268818



Nice! You don’t often find the inkwells these days


----------



## JoesMum

There hasn’t been much activity in the nest box for the last few days. I keep hearing a bird land at the hole, and can see it from our kitchen door, but it wasn’t coming in. Until a couple of hours ago when a bird came in, closely followed by a second. The first instantly left and the second started nest forming behaviour and then started bring grass into the nest.

I think we may be in the third tenant after the warring parties a few days ago.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And after said structure has been demolished, you either vacuum up the bits you failed to pick up with a dreadful clatter... or step on a bit with bare feet which is total agony!



Yes! Ouch... yes! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Just read this
> 
> “According to the Oxford English Dictionary, the first recorded use of the word newfangled was in 1496, oldfangled was first used 268 years later.”



What is the meaning of all this? [emoji53][emoji53]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Exactly!!! Who in the heck ever thought legos were a good idea??



The Danes! [emoji1087][emoji53]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We've had all sorts of weather today, sunshine, rain showers , and 2 heavy bouts of hail!
> It's quite cold as well. Spring has taken a step back at the moment.


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have a wardrobe upstairs that has been here for ever.
> When my nephews and nieces were small they used to love the tin of Lego which was kept upstairs and would hide their creations under the wardrobe so that when they visited again they could continue with their models.
> To this day it is still called the Lego wardrobe! In the past I have had to explain to friends that it isn't actually made of Lego but is a storage place for it!


Love stories like this.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> hmm yes I believe english Canadians say soda , we say « une liqueure » ou « une boisson gazeuse »



I would take une liqueure over gazeuse anytime! [emoji53][emoji6][emoji484]
We used the French-derived word “gazöz” in Turkey (together with “kuaför”, “asansör”, and such)! [emoji23] And “soda” is a carbonated mineral water.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I THINK it works like this: You send a donation check (one time donation) and you get the Tortoise Club banner. Or, if you sign up to send a recurring amount that automatically comes out of one of your accounts, you get the Platimum Tortoise Club banner. When that happens the first banner is supposed to drop off. Obviously Josh still has some work to do.



LOL [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> I know that would have been great footage [emoji4]


It would have been perfect entertainment.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Us too, or sometimes a "soft drink."



In my family, we just call it the Stuff-That-Shall-Not-Be-Named-Bought-or-Drunk. And because the name is so long, we just don’t talk about it. Daughter sometimes calls it all “Coca Cola” — with a proper amount of horror on her face.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good idea!!) I designated a hall table/cabinet for them yesterday. It used to hold one of the tortoise enclosures but since they upgraded, it was just waiting to be filled.. my living room looks so bare now without Legos everywhere!!!



Looks like we both need a solution like this:


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805


They did a perfect job.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Also because we use « liqueur » it makes me remember english people use liquor for an alcohol drink right?


Yes. Liquor also means alcohol.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805



Lovely! And quickly done!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Also because we use « liqueur » it makes me remember english people use liquor for an alcohol drink right?



It isn’t in Qc?? I must be careful when I eat — ahem, drink — out! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been busy over the last few days....putting up things on Craigs List as we declutter.
> 
> Just added this nice hand-blown glass 1860’s inkwell, and an old school desk..
> 
> View attachment 268817
> 
> 
> View attachment 268818



You have lots of nice stuff! Is Mr Sully eating you out of the house? [emoji33][emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There hasn’t been much activity in the nest box for the last few days. I keep hearing a bird land at the hole, and can see it from our kitchen door, but it wasn’t coming in. Until a couple of hours ago when a bird came in, closely followed by a second. The first instantly left and the second started nest forming behaviour and then started bring grass into the nest.
> 
> I think we may be in the third tenant after the warring parties a few days ago.
> View attachment 268820


I was wondering what was happening in the nest.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There hasn’t been much activity in the nest box for the last few days. I keep hearing a bird land at the hole, and can see it from our kitchen door, but it wasn’t coming in. Until a couple of hours ago when a bird came in, closely followed by a second. The first instantly left and the second started nest forming behaviour and then started bring grass into the nest.
> 
> I think we may be in the third tenant after the warring parties a few days ago.
> View attachment 268820



Hope they end their Steven Seagull moves soon and focus on the real job! [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I would take une liqueure over gazeuse anytime! [emoji53][emoji6][emoji484]
> We used the French-derived word “gazöz” in Turkey (together with “kuaför”, “asansör”, and such)! [emoji23] And “soda” is a carbonated mineral water.


We would call that soda water.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Love stories like this.



What? It was a love story? [emoji53][emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What is the meaning of all this? [emoji53][emoji53]



Newfangled is far from being newfangled


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Newfangled is far from being newfangled



You’re not helping, you know... [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What? It was a love story? [emoji53][emoji6]


Of a kind!. A love story between kids and lego.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Hope they end their Steven Seagull moves soon and focus on the real job! [emoji849]



[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I would take une liqueure over gazeuse anytime! [emoji53][emoji6][emoji484]
> We used the French-derived word “gazöz” in Turkey (together with “kuaför”, “asansör”, and such)! [emoji23] And “soda” is a carbonated mineral water.



But, nothing beats a steamy glass of salep!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> But, nothing beats a steamy glass of salep!



Well, I might know a drink. Or five... [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Might be of interest to Lena and Olivier
Canada warming twice as fast as the rest of the world, report says


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Might be of interest to Lena and Olivier
> Canada warming twice as fast as the rest of the world, report says


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> It isn’t in Qc?? I must be careful when I eat — ahem, drink — out! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Oh yes lol, you might end up with a rhum and coke instead of a soda If you’re not carefull!!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing that!


Until you hear that, hear "She`s got you", Patsy Cline. This is my very favorite song of her.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> There hasn’t been much activity in the nest box for the last few days. I keep hearing a bird land at the hole, and can see it from our kitchen door, but it wasn’t coming in. Until a couple of hours ago when a bird came in, closely followed by a second. The first instantly left and the second started nest forming behaviour and then started bring grass into the nest.
> 
> I think we may be in the third tenant after the warring parties a few days ago.
> View attachment 268820



Well bless their hearts! Just getting kicked around like that is for the birds!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Until you hear that, hear "She`s got you", Patsy Cline. This is my very favorite song of her.


...and we are so lucky we've got you Sabine!
Thank you again for another wonderful song!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We called it pop as children in Yorkshire, but it seems to have gone out of use these days.


Not in Ohio. In Florida they call it soda.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> You're naughtier than me!


I'm really bad. The little red guy on my right shoulder looks so tempting every time I'm on this thread. Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We still have clown loaches because they have personality. They are social and need company, long-lived and sleep in a pile facing any way up. We are used to them now, but seeing a clown loach lying on its back doesn’t mean it is sick or dead!
> 
> They grow quite big so aren’t suitable for small aquariums. Our aquarium is around 40 gallons.


So kinda like a opossum only a water critter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Until you hear that, hear "She`s got you", Patsy Cline. This is my very favorite song of her.


Thanks, Sabine. I really enjoy these little excerpts into your singing life!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww!!!!! It’s a perfect calendar Easter pic!


That's what I said but wifey says she has bunny ears for Easter. Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Loving the blue!!
> It’s my favorite color!!


I can't find the person that asked for a picture of a blue roof. But here is one of our home in the outback of our yard. Please remember that I don't clean up old plants until spring has sprung.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> ROFL!


Not text talk savvy. What IS ROFL?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> ................and here's a song for Opo


Love that song!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I can't find the person that asked for a picture of a blue roof. But here is one of our home in the outback of our yard. Please remember that I don't clean up old plants until spring has sprung.
> View attachment 268830


My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . . 





I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Not text talk savvy. What IS ROFL?


Rolling on the floor laughing!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> That song was sung by Patsie Cline one year before I was born. I don`t knew it and heard it just a moment ago for the first time. Yes, it is "my style" and when you want I will try singing it for you, Ray.
> I only have to practice the song, lyrics and tune for a short while, okay ?


Oh that would be great! I wish we lived closer. I would like to sing the duet. You don't bring me flowers. Neil Diamond, Barbara Streisand


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Love that song!


Thought it suited Opo's new butterfly wings


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that would be great! I wish we lived closer. I would like to sing the duet. You don't bring me flowers. Neil Diamond, Barbara Streisand


Now that would be real treat for us!
You could always do a solo for us, Ray!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 268831
> View attachment 268832
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.


Mine don't look blue either. The shingles were Saphire blue but once they became a part of the roof they became mellow. What I thought was a big costly mistake actually worked.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 268831
> View attachment 268832
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.


I want to get solar panels.
Do you find they save you money Yvonne?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing!


Thank you


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well made it thur the first day of grandsons.
It was the first time they saw Opo. They had a blast feeding Opo.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Now that would be real treat for us!
> You could always do a solo for us, Ray!


Wow that's a big ask. I don't drink alcohol anymore. Lol


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805


Now I know why you painted it blue. Blue car, blue house.... blue tortoise


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's a big ask. I don't drink alcohol anymore. Lol



I rarely drink these days but in the past, even when I'd had a few, wild horses couldn't drag me up to sing on the karaoke!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that would be great! I wish we lived closer. I would like to sing the duet. You don't bring me flowers. Neil Diamond, Barbara Streisand


Neil Diamond is one of my favorites. But I also love Sean Paul from todays music.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I want to get solar panels.
> Do you find they save you money Yvonne?


Not really. I was actually thinking the power company started charging me more so that they wouldn't be losing out on my money. I just have too darned many tortoises that need heat in the winter. Last month I made my final payment on the solar system, so maybe I'll now start realizing a bit extra in the old budget.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> ...and we are so lucky we've got you Sabine!
> Thank you again for another wonderful song!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well made it thur the first day of grandsons.
> It was the first time they saw Opo. They had a blast feeding Opo.


Have they worn you out enough to make sure you get a good night's sleep tonight?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well made it thur the first day of grandsons.
> It was the first time they saw Opo. They had a blast feeding Opo.


I love my kids and grand kids, and now great grandkids, but I always am very happy when they leave. I love my aloneness!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Not really. I was actually thinking the power company started charging me more so that they wouldn't be losing out on my money. I just have too darned many tortoises that need heat in the winter. Last month I made my final payment on the solar system, so maybe I'll now start realizing a bit extra in the old budget.


Thanks Yvonne.
Looks like I need to investigate the pros and cons more


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks, Sabine. I really enjoy these little excerpts into your singing life!


I had a 9 year older brother. I grew up with the music he heard and it was my music too. Oldies but goldies had been the songs we loved !


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Yvonne.
> Looks like I need to investigate the pros and cons more


My meter runs backwards every day during the summer, but with all my tortoises that need heat, I use more electricity during the winter than I've been credited with making. For just one or two tortoises, yes, it would save you money once it's paid for.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Not text talk savvy. What IS ROFL?


*R*olling *o*n *f*loor *l*aughing !


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well made it thur the first day of grandsons.
> It was the first time they saw Opo. They had a blast feeding Opo.


Maybe they can educate you about rolling on the floor laughing out loud. My grandchildren give me pointers on that stuff.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> That was fast!! Best part about paying people to do the big jobs!!
> Looks great!!



IKR?!
I’m very impressed on their efficiency.
They are fantastic. 
Next project, windows


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> There hasn’t been much activity in the nest box for the last few days. I keep hearing a bird land at the hole, and can see it from our kitchen door, but it wasn’t coming in. Until a couple of hours ago when a bird came in, closely followed by a second. The first instantly left and the second started nest forming behaviour and then started bring grass into the nest.
> 
> I think we may be in the third tenant after the warring parties a few days ago.
> View attachment 268820



Awesome [emoji41]


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that would be great! I wish we lived closer. I would like to sing the duet. You don't bring me flowers. Neil Diamond, Barbara Streisand


Hello Ray. I would love to sing with you. I am always singing alone. But you are too far away too


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> You’re not helping, you know... [emoji6]



[emoji23]*evil laugh*


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 268831
> View attachment 268832
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.



I love it!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Now I know why you painted it blue. Blue car, blue house.... blue tortoise



I’m a sucker for blue [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My meter runs backwards every day during the summer, but with all my tortoises that need heat, I use more electricity during the winter than I've been credited with making. For just one or two tortoises, yes, it would save you money once it's paid for.


Just had a quick look at a website about them.
it would cost me about £6k to buy them and I would only save about £90 - £210 a year on bills. So it would take me at least 30 years to get my money back.
The government incentive scheme ended on 31 March so I wouldn't get any payment from them for generating or sending to the grid.
It's looking less attractive now apart from being environmentally friendly.
Wonder if I could put a wind turbine on the top of my washing line pole instead?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love my kids and grand kids, and now great grandkids, but I always am very happy when they leave. I love my aloneness!!!


I don't have great grandkids yet but I'm sure the grandchildren are thinking up a way to supply that.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268840


Well then all my slugs are divorced but they're hiding their house inside them...


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268840


What happens if a snail loses its shell?


He feels sluggish


----------



## Lyn W

It's16 past midnight and I'm going to leave TFO to the US nightshift.
So enjoy the rest of your Tuesday and I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da all!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Looks like we both need a solution like this:
> 
> View attachment 268823
> 
> View attachment 268824



Right!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Until you hear that, hear "She`s got you", Patsy Cline. This is my very favorite song of her.



[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Yvonne G

i was in the kitchen messing around and it started getting darker and darker out the window. After a few minutes Thor dropped his hammer on my roof, and now there's thunder and lightning and pouring down rain. I should mention that it was a beautiful sunny day until then.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Just had a quick look at a website about them.
> it would cost me about £6k to buy them and I would only save about £90 - £210 a year on bills. So it would take me at least 30 years to get my money back.
> The government incentive scheme ended on 31 March so I wouldn't get any payment from them for generating or sending to the grid.
> It's looking less attractive now apart from being environmentally friendly.
> Wonder if I could put a wind turbine on the top of my washing line pole instead?




There are other ways to have solar other than your electric company. I installed a series of solar panels that charge large 12v deep cycle batteries. From the batteries (DC) i have a DC to AC (alternating current) converter that i use for small scale electric use. Just popping to say there are many ways to “have solar” depending on what you want to power (entire house, just your TV, recharge cell phones, etc). Good luck!

Here’s where I got my panels from - https://www.goalzero.com/


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 268831
> View attachment 268832
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.



You have solar panels!!! I’m green with envy [emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> i was in the kitchen messing around and it started getting darker and darker out the window. After a few minutes Thor dropped his hammer on my roof, and now there's thunder and lightning and pouring down rain. I should mention that it was a beautiful sunny day until then.



I would take the storm for a visit from Thor .... he can drop his hammer on my roof any day [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening! Today has been a good day for us.. son had an appointment at his eye specialist this morning and he has no permanent damage!!! He had 4 blisters In his eye but they are healing well now. He will continue medication for a couple weeks but we are over the worst.. we came home and I did a little gardening in the sunny weather with Toretto following my every move.. a couple hours later, I noticed that he was MIA... I looked everywhere and even asked my son if he had the gate open any. Finally, I went over and peeked in the door of his box and..... he was in There on his mat!!!! YAYYY... but wait, it gets better... today is weigh day so I sent my son in the box to bring him out so I could soak n weigh. When we finished, I just put him down in the yard... 30 min later, he was back in the box.. [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji95].


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Have they worn you out enough to make sure you get a good night's sleep tonight?


I put them up at the Hilton on the beach. With my mother in law here I am short a bedroom. We have a 3 bedroom house but I use one for a office.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> *R*olling *o*n *f*loor *l*aughing !


Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Maybe they can educate you about rolling on the floor laughing out loud. My grandchildren give me pointers on that stuff.


The crazy, cute things they do could make me do that


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! Today has been a good day for us.. son had an appointment at his eye specialist this morning and he has no permanent damage!!! He had 4 blisters In his eye but they are healing well now. He will continue medication for a couple weeks but we are over the worst.. we came home and I did a little gardening in the sunny weather with Toretto following my every move.. a couple hours later, I noticed that he was MIA... I looked everywhere and even asked my son if he had the gate open any. Finally, I went over and peeked in the door of his box and..... he was in There on his mat!!!! YAYYY... but wait, it gets better... today is weigh day so I sent my son in the box to bring him out so I could soak n weigh. When we finished, I just put him down in the yard... 30 min later, he was back in the box.. [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji95].




Great. They really do figure out where their “spot” is. Nice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ray. I would love to sing with you. I am always singing alone. But you are too far away too


I have tried singing by myself. I have found out that after my tracheotomy after the accident my range is not as good. Cant get as low or high as I use to. Haven't tried karaoke since. Thinking about getting a karaoke because with my wife from the Philippines. When there is a party someone always brings the karaoke machine. It is big with Filipinos.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! Today has been a good day for us.. son had an appointment at his eye specialist this morning and he has no permanent damage!!! He had 4 blisters In his eye but they are healing well now. He will continue medication for a couple weeks but we are over the worst.. we came home and I did a little gardening in the sunny weather with Toretto following my every move.. a couple hours later, I noticed that he was MIA... I looked everywhere and even asked my son if he had the gate open any. Finally, I went over and peeked in the door of his box and..... he was in There on his mat!!!! YAYYY... but wait, it gets better... today is weigh day so I sent my son in the box to bring him out so I could soak n weigh. When we finished, I just put him down in the yard... 30 min later, he was back in the box.. [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji95].


Yeah for both kids...and they're growing up together too. Nice


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have tried singing by myself. I have found out that after my tracheotomy after the accident my range is not as good. Cant get as low or high as I use to. Haven't tried karaoke since. Thinking about getting a karaoke because with my wife from the Philippines. When there is a party someone always brings the karaoke machine. It is big with Filipinos.


I'm going to sing even if I can only croak. I like hearing toads so...that's karaoke fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's a big ask. I don't drink alcohol anymore. Lol


So far every one that took the voice challenge sounded so beautiful...so I'm getting myself in so much trouble. I'll come off sounding like a hillbilly toad if I can figure out how to...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What happens if a snail loses its shell?
> 
> 
> He feels sluggish


O. M .G hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's16 past midnight and I'm going to leave TFO to the US nightshift.
> So enjoy the rest of your Tuesday and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da all!


Love you. Sleep well. See you.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! Today has been a good day for us.. son had an appointment at his eye specialist this morning and he has no permanent damage!!! He had 4 blisters In his eye but they are healing well now. He will continue medication for a couple weeks but we are over the worst.. we came home and I did a little gardening in the sunny weather with Toretto following my every move.. a couple hours later, I noticed that he was MIA... I looked everywhere and even asked my son if he had the gate open any. Finally, I went over and peeked in the door of his box and..... he was in There on his mat!!!! YAYYY... but wait, it gets better... today is weigh day so I sent my son in the box to bring him out so I could soak n weigh. When we finished, I just put him down in the yard... 30 min later, he was back in the box.. [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji95].



Now that’s a good day!!


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Might be of interest to Lena and Olivier
> Canada warming twice as fast as the rest of the world, report says



A new acquaintance on Instagram says her kids are building an igloo in their backyard in Ottawa.  Extreme weather


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Oh yes lol, you might end up with a rhum and coke instead of a soda If you’re not carefull!!



Nothing to worry about then!  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Until you hear that, hear "She`s got you", Patsy Cline. This is my very favorite song of her.



You’ve got me [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm really bad. The little red guy on my right shoulder looks so tempting every time I'm on this thread. Hehehe...



I know. It’s just as well that the Wool Spider (if she exists) has made us cushions for the naughty step.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I can't find the person that asked for a picture of a blue roof. But here is one of our home in the outback of our yard. Please remember that I don't clean up old plants until spring has sprung.
> View attachment 268830



Looks nice.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Not text talk savvy. What IS ROFL?



I just fell off the armadillo and went Rolling On the Floor Laughing. Here’s what ROFL looks like (not a photo of me!)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 268831
> View attachment 268832
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.



It looks cool!


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Well made it thur the first day of grandsons.
> It was the first time they saw Opo. They had a blast feeding Opo.



How sweet. Tort lovers in the making! [emoji173]️


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. 

I am without my car again today, which is a nuisance, as JoesDad needs mine to get to work. JoesDad’s car went in to have new brake pads yesterday and they found a brake fluid leak. It now needs a new calliper too  

The mechanic videos the problem and sends it to you so you can see what he’s talking about. It was early stages and hadn’t affected braking, but the idea of brake failure on the road is scary!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Now I know why you painted it blue. Blue car, blue house.... blue tortoise



Shelly thought she needed better camouflage [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I love my kids and grand kids, and now great grandkids, but I always am very happy when they leave. I love my aloneness!!!



They bring you joy twice: first, when they arrive and then — when they leave! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Maybe they can educate you about rolling on the floor laughing out loud. My grandchildren give me pointers on that stuff.



Sure. 1. Get off the armadillo. 2. Get down on the floor (but make sure to push the hedgehogs away)... [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> [emoji23]*evil laugh*



Naughty step, Noel!!! [emoji849][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> i was in the kitchen messing around and it started getting darker and darker out the window. After a few minutes Thor dropped his hammer on my roof, and now there's thunder and lightning and pouring down rain. I should mention that it was a beautiful sunny day until then.



Naughty Vikings. They’re always up to some tricks, take my word for it! [emoji849] A sacrifice is usually a good way to make Thor happy. Wish we all lived a little closer to Lyn’s nasty neighbors.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> You have solar panels!!! I’m green with envy [emoji12]



I’m blue.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! Today has been a good day for us.. son had an appointment at his eye specialist this morning and he has no permanent damage!!! He had 4 blisters In his eye but they are healing well now. He will continue medication for a couple weeks but we are over the worst.. we came home and I did a little gardening in the sunny weather with Toretto following my every move.. a couple hours later, I noticed that he was MIA... I looked everywhere and even asked my son if he had the gate open any. Finally, I went over and peeked in the door of his box and..... he was in There on his mat!!!! YAYYY... but wait, it gets better... today is weigh day so I sent my son in the box to bring him out so I could soak n weigh. When we finished, I just put him down in the yard... 30 min later, he was back in the box.. [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji95].



Ah, Toretto got it at last! [emoji23] Good boy. And it only took him three weeks or so? [emoji6] 

So happy your son is on the mend and his eye didn’t have any permanent damage. What a nerve-wrecking experience it must have been.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to sing even if I can only croak. I like hearing toads so...that's karaoke fun.



Croake fun?  We almost started a band in the CDR, you know. “Turtle Strangers” or something. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268866



ROFL!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> I am without my car again today, which is a nuisance, as JoesDad needs mine to get to work. JoesDad’s car went in to have new brake pads yesterday and they found a brake fluid leak. It now needs a new calliper too
> 
> The mechanic videos the problem and sends it to you so you can see what he’s talking about. It was early stages and hadn’t affected braking, but the idea of brake failure on the road is scary!



It is scary! Thank goodness he found the problem before it became one. Do you need to go out today?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Sure. 1. Get off the armadillo. 2. Get down on the floor (but make sure to push the hedgehogs away)... [emoji6]



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It is scary! Thank goodness he found the problem before it became one. Do you need to go out today?



I had plans. I am reworking them for what I can walk to. My trip up to Dartford has been postponed! It wasn’t urgent fortunately


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! Today has been a good day for us.. son had an appointment at his eye specialist this morning and he has no permanent damage!!! He had 4 blisters In his eye but they are healing well now. He will continue medication for a couple weeks but we are over the worst.. we came home and I did a little gardening in the sunny weather with Toretto following my every move.. a couple hours later, I noticed that he was MIA... I looked everywhere and even asked my son if he had the gate open any. Finally, I went over and peeked in the door of his box and..... he was in There on his mat!!!! YAYYY... but wait, it gets better... today is weigh day so I sent my son in the box to bring him out so I could soak n weigh. When we finished, I just put him down in the yard... 30 min later, he was back in the box.. [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji95].



That's great news about your son, hopefully he'll soon be fully recovered!
Toretto obviously likes his new home and has the hang of going in and out now! 
So well done to him - even if he did give you a heart attack!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268866


Ha ha I bet he had a fit when he saw all that!
Good prank!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> A new acquaintance on Instagram says her kids are building an igloo in their backyard in Ottawa.  Extreme weather


If it's warming faster that the rest of us it should be melted by the time they've finished
We are ruining this world!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Hump Day!
It's a nice bright start to the day here - hope there's no sudden thunder storms here - I have washing to dry.
Have a good day!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Ha ha I bet he had a fit when he saw all that!
> Good prank!!



I hear he pranked her back by faking a heart attack


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> If it's warming faster that the rest of us it should be melted by the time they've finished
> We are ruining this world!



I know. Where’s my Planet B?


----------



## JoesMum

I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> I’m a sucker for blue [emoji4]


Me too. I confess my favorite color is blue.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268840


This is really funny !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> i was in the kitchen messing around and it started getting darker and darker out the window. After a few minutes Thor dropped his hammer on my roof, and now there's thunder and lightning and pouring down rain. I should mention that it was a beautiful sunny day until then.


Maybe you enraged Thor ????


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> I am without my car again today, which is a nuisance, as JoesDad needs mine to get to work. JoesDad’s car went in to have new brake pads yesterday and they found a brake fluid leak. It now needs a new calliper too
> 
> The mechanic videos the problem and sends it to you so you can see what he’s talking about. It was early stages and hadn’t affected braking, but the idea of brake failure on the road is scary!



What a good mechanic! That is very scary. You’ll have to watch out for the red guy I keep reading about. I hear he’s prone to show up when one is at loose ends


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Naughty Vikings. They’re always up to some tricks, take my word for it! [emoji849] A sacrifice is usually a good way to make Thor happy. Wish we all lived a little closer to Lyn’s nasty neighbors.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Ah, Toretto got it at last! [emoji23] Good boy. And it only took him three weeks or so? [emoji6]
> 
> So happy your son is on the mend and his eye didn’t have any permanent damage. What a nerve-wrecking experience it must have been.



I’ve read that even a blind hog will find an acorn every now n then)). 

The whole experience with my kid had me dying my roots a full two weeks early [emoji35]. I’m not going to age gracefully!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Croake fun?  We almost started a band in the CDR, you know. “Turtle Strangers” or something. [emoji23]



I had forgotten that... on purpose[emoji33][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

I am at the hospital in A&E. I have been through triage and need to wait to see a doctor. 

I brought water and a couple of meusli bars. I hope my phone battery holds out!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's great news about your son, hopefully he'll soon be fully recovered!
> Toretto obviously likes his new home and has the hang of going in and out now!
> So well done to him - even if he did give you a heart attack!



Thank you Lyn! I sure have a better outlook today


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]



Oh no!!! I’m so sorry... I sure hope it’s nothing serious! Sending you extra pain meds and hugs


----------



## Maro2Bear

This is the sunrise this morning over the Potomac River in Washington DC. Going to be a great sunny day. Started off with frost! But will quickly warm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]



Ouch!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]


Oh, that sounds not good. I hope it is not so bad. All best wishes from me to you.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> You’ve got me [emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I am at the hospital in A&E. I have been through triage and need to wait to see a doctor.
> 
> I brought water and a couple of meusli bars. I hope my phone battery holds out!



Darn.....take it easy, hopefully nothing serious!


----------



## Bee62

Spring has sprung ! LOL !

https://www.turtleconservancy.org/n...il&utm_term=0_4200d36127-fcaa9bf16e-225520817


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]



Sorry to hear, Linda! Hope the pesky pain disappears soon. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am at the hospital in A&E. I have been through triage and need to wait to see a doctor.
> 
> I brought water and a couple of meusli bars. I hope my phone battery holds out!



Do let us know what the doc says. A big electronic hug!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> This is the sunrise this morning over the Potomac River in Washington DC. Going to be a great sunny day. Started off with frost! But will quickly warm.
> 
> View attachment 268869



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny day. House is back in order. Time for a Spring paddle....off at 10:00 to our local reservoir, fed by the mighty Patuxent River.

Sunny start - trees are leafing out - nice red tint


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]



So sorry to hear this Linda that sound really painful!
Could be a hamstring gone.
You are doing the right thing following the RICE procedure.
Have you read what NHS direct recommend?
I had something similar years ago and the doctor gave me Naproxen but otherwise it was just rest.
If you think it could be something else then A&E may be your best option.
Take care


----------



## Maro2Bear

British housing/urban developers don’t want nesting birds? I guess the NIMBY effect is in motion.

https://www.bbc.com/news/science-en...ial&ocid=socialflow_twitter&ns_source=twitter


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am at the hospital in A&E. I have been through triage and need to wait to see a doctor.
> 
> I brought water and a couple of meusli bars. I hope my phone battery holds out!


Glad you are well prepared for a long wait - you may need a full picnic though!
I hope they can help you.
I have a redundant walking frame and I've almost finished with my crutches if you want to borrow them!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> British housing/urban developers don’t want nesting birds? I guess the NIMBY effect is in motion.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/science-en...ial&ocid=socialflow_twitter&ns_source=twitter


That is disgusting!
Some birds get caught in the netting and die.
What is wrong with people?!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> This is the sunrise this morning over the Potomac River in Washington DC. Going to be a great sunny day. Started off with frost! But will quickly warm.
> 
> View attachment 268869


It's usually 
Red sky at night shepherds delight
Red sky in morning shepherds warning.
So if you're out and about take a brolly with you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It's usually
> Red sky at night shepherds delight
> Red sky in morning shepherds warning.
> So if you're out and about take a brolly with you!




You sure it’s not Red sky at Night Sailors delight....red in morning, sailors take warning!

But, you all prob have more shepherds than sailors!


----------



## JoesMum

I’m back and I’m on crutches. A&E think, after x ray and poking me a lot to see what hurts, it’s soft tissue injury with a query on a Baker’s Cyst as there is a lot of fluid in my knee. My calf is quite swollen too. Ice, painkillers, exercises and a Physio Review at A&E a week today. [emoji20]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> The other one was small scale and spur of the moment type deal... this one we do every year. I have reserved 200lbs and will do more catering than enjoying but it’s been a tradition for 7 years now. Of course all my CDR friends are welcome)) there will probably be some shrimp and many other fixings as you say Be warned, it will be HOT and some people will get wild [emoji12]


This sounds like my kind of party. Plenty seafood (specially crayfish), and good people.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I’m back and I’m on crutches. A&E think, after x ray and poking me a lot to see what hurts, it’s soft tissue injury with a query on a Baker’s Cyst as there is a lot of fluid in my knee. My calf is quite swollen too. Ice, painkillers, exercises and a Physio Review at A&E a week today. [emoji20]



Yikes....just from “walking”?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’m back and I’m on crutches. A&E think, after x ray and poking me a lot to see what hurts, it’s soft tissue injury with a query on a Baker’s Cyst as there is a lot of fluid in my knee. My calf is quite swollen too. Ice, painkillers, exercises and a Physio Review at A&E a week today. [emoji20]


That was quick!!
Well done to your A&E!
Hopefully the painkillers will take effect soon and help.
When you are up to it maybe we could have a race!!
As I'm further along the recovery road I think I stand a good chance of winning
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You sure it’s not Red sky at Night Sailors delight....red in morning, sailors take warning!
> 
> But, you all prob have more shepherds than sailors!


Always been shepherds here, but sailors would work too!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Momof4 said:


> Today my sister in law and I took my grandson to the Carlsbad Flower Fields to see the beautiful ranunculus flowers.
> I lived near here has a kid and have great memories of driving by and seeing it from the freeway.
> If anyone has heard of Legoland the amusement park these fields are about 2 minutes away and a few block from the beach.
> It’s gorgeous and only open about a month during spring.
> It’s 50 acres of rainbows!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 268717
> 
> View attachment 268718
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> View attachment 268720
> 
> View attachment 268721
> 
> View attachment 268722
> 
> View attachment 268723
> 
> 
> Not my pic but this is a great visual!!
> View attachment 268724


Tortoise Heaven!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That was quick!!
> Well done to your A&E!
> Hopefully the painkillers will take effect soon and help.
> When you are up to it maybe we could have a race!!
> As I'm further along the recovery road I think I stand a good chance of winning



[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> So sorry to hear this Linda that sound really painful!
> Could be a hamstring gone.
> You are doing the right thing following the RICE procedure.
> Have you read what NHS direct recommend?
> I had something similar years ago and the doctor gave me Naproxen but otherwise it was just rest.
> If you think it could be something else then A&E may be your best option.
> Take care



I also prefer rice when something hurts...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I also prefer rice when something hurts...



RICE

Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevate


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]



Oh no, think it’s your sciatica? Try to stretch too.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I’m back and I’m on crutches. A&E think, after x ray and poking me a lot to see what hurts, it’s soft tissue injury with a query on a Baker’s Cyst as there is a lot of fluid in my knee. My calf is quite swollen too. Ice, painkillers, exercises and a Physio Review at A&E a week today. [emoji20]



Linda, sorry. So glad you went to the ER! You poor thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> I am without my car again today, which is a nuisance, as JoesDad needs mine to get to work. JoesDad’s car went in to have new brake pads yesterday and they found a brake fluid leak. It now needs a new calliper too
> 
> The mechanic videos the problem and sends it to you so you can see what he’s talking about. It was early stages and hadn’t affected braking, but the idea of brake failure on the road is scary!


We don't really realize how much we depend upon something until we don't have it. Hope dad's car gets well soon so you can have yours back.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]


Well, for cryin' out loud! Just walking? That's a heck of a note. It's all Dad's fault for taking your car.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Might be of interest to Lena and Olivier
> Canada warming twice as fast as the rest of the world, report says



Yes thank you I had already seen this article, I do notice a difference from when I was a kid, winters are different, such changes are supposed to take thousands of years to occur not a couple years, Inuits from northern Qc are the first to get a climate change slap in the face as their life depends way more on the weather than us (animals too). And some people still deny this climate change is a man made anomaly...Who’s Lena?? Kristoff?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I’m back and I’m on crutches. A&E think, after x ray and poking me a lot to see what hurts, it’s soft tissue injury with a query on a Baker’s Cyst as there is a lot of fluid in my knee. My calf is quite swollen too. Ice, painkillers, exercises and a Physio Review at A&E a week today. [emoji20]


I guess that'll teach you to walk!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Yes thank you I had already seen this article, I do notice a difference from when I was a kid, winters are different, such changes are supposed to take thousands of years to occur not a couple years, Inuits from northern Qc are the first to get a climate change slap in the face as their life depends way more on the weather than us (animals too). And some people still deny this climate change is a man made anomaly...Who’s Lena?? Kristoff?


Yes Lena is Kristoff. 
(Kristoff is one of her torts she sadly had to leave behind in Turkey)


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Oh no, think it’s your sciatica? Try to stretch too.



No this is not my sciatica.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> No this is not my sciatica.


LOL!! I read this as "sulcata"!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! I read this as "sulcata"!



I don't think it's her sulcata either!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> What happens if a snail loses its shell?
> 
> 
> He feels sluggish



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268866



That’s a good one [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm waiting for a delivery from FedEx, and it's got me wired, so I mowed two tortoise yards and used the line trimmer on them too. I didn't want to take the mower to the back yard because I'm staying in front so I can watch for the delivery guy. It's 10:30a and the package should be here before noon. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> I just fell off the armadillo and went Rolling On the Floor Laughing. Here’s what ROFL looks like (not a photo of me!)
> 
> View attachment 268868



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]



Oh no!
Please take of yourself [emoji22][emoji33]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Do let us know what the doc says. A big electronic hug!



Please keep us updated 
*hugs*


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday [emoji41]


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for a delivery from FedEx, and it's got me wired, so I mowed two tortoise yards and used the line trimmer on them too. I didn't want to take the mower to the back yard because I'm staying in front so I can watch for the delivery guy. It's 10:30a and the package should be here before noon. I'm so excited!!!!


I saw your other post - you've been very busy!
Hope your back is OK after it all and that your parcel got there safely.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I saw your other post - you've been very busy!
> Hope your back is OK after it all and that your parcel got there safely.



This is Alex:


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for a delivery from FedEx, and it's got me wired, so I mowed two tortoise yards and used the line trimmer on them too. I didn't want to take the mower to the back yard because I'm staying in front so I can watch for the delivery guy. It's 10:30a and the package should be here before noon. I'm so excited!!!!




It got here about 11:15a!! Now I can go back out and finish mowing.


----------



## Lyn W

Aw bless him!
He's beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Aw bless him!
> He's beautiful!


Woman, don't you ever sleep?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> This is Alex:
> View attachment 268911



So cute! [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Woman, don't you ever sleep?



It’s not even dark here yet! 7.30pm now


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It’s not even dark here yet! 7.30pm now


OOPS! I thought it was night time. I'll never get it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> This is Alex:
> View attachment 268911



I need more details but why is he upside down? 
He’s so tiny!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> OOPS! I thought it was night time. I'll never get it.



Me either!! So confusing!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 268831
> View attachment 268832
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.


I think it looks pretty, but mostly comfy and homey.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for a delivery from FedEx, and it's got me wired, so I mowed two tortoise yards and used the line trimmer on them too. I didn't want to take the mower to the back yard because I'm staying in front so I can watch for the delivery guy. It's 10:30a and the package should be here before noon. I'm so excited!!!!



Oh is it your Tortoise ward??? That was so special of you to to do that for him...


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday [emoji41]
> View attachment 268904



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> This is Alex:
> View attachment 268911



Oh wow!! It’s a new baby for you to keep!!! A special baby)) What’s Alex’s story?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> RICE
> 
> Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevate



Oh! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Yes thank you I had already seen this article, I do notice a difference from when I was a kid, winters are different, such changes are supposed to take thousands of years to occur not a couple years, Inuits from northern Qc are the first to get a climate change slap in the face as their life depends way more on the weather than us (animals too). And some people still deny this climate change is a man made anomaly...Who’s Lena?? Kristoff?



[emoji112] Hi! [emoji85] I guess we were never properly introduced.


----------



## Reptilony

Momof4 said:


> I need more details but why is he upside down?
> He’s so tiny!!



He’s not, his shell look like the belly! Cool strange sulcata!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for a delivery from FedEx, and it's got me wired, so I mowed two tortoise yards and used the line trimmer on them too. I didn't want to take the mower to the back yard because I'm staying in front so I can watch for the delivery guy. It's 10:30a and the package should be here before noon. I'm so excited!!!!



You got so wired that your mower started to work?? Who needs solar panels?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> This is Alex:
> View attachment 268911



Hi, Alex!!! [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s not even dark here yet! 7.30pm now



[emoji23]
How are you, Linda?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I need more details but why is he upside down?
> He’s so tiny!!


LOL! He's not upside down. He has an aberrant scute pattern. Here's where he came from:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/arizona-sulcata-hatchlings.172537/


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Oh is it your Tortoise ward??? That was so special of you to to do that for him...


No, I won't be getting him for a week or two. This is one I got from one of our members in Arizona - an aberrant scute hatchling sulcata.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow!! It’s a new baby for you to keep!!! A special baby)) What’s Alex’s story?


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/arizona-sulcata-hatchlings.172537/


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> You got so wired that your mower started to work?? Who needs solar panels?


LOL! The mower is gas powered.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Gusty kayaking today with winds pushing 40-45 mph. Luckily we were mostly protected....and were pushed by the wind back to our launch once we turned around.

LOTS of turtles out and about!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23]
> How are you, Linda?



Better than I was but still very sore. I have been warned that it will probably get worse before it gets better and not to panic if it swells or seizes up overnight.

Fingers crossed that it won’t be too bad tomorrow


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Until you hear that, hear "She`s got you", Patsy Cline. This is my very favorite song of her.


Beautiful as always Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't find the person that asked for a picture of a blue roof. But here is one of our home in the outback of our yard. Please remember that I don't clean up old plants until spring has sprung.
> View attachment 268830


They look good together. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My roof is blue too. I'll run out there and take a quick picture. . .
> 
> View attachment 268831
> View attachment 268832
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really tell that the shingles are blue. Sun's too bright.


Nope. But the sky is blue and looking beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that would be great! I wish we lived closer. I would like to sing the duet. You don't bring me flowers. Neil Diamond, Barbara Streisand


Sabine loves singing duet.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well made it thur the first day of grandsons.
> It was the first time they saw Opo. They had a blast feeding Opo.


I bet Opo had a blast as well.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268840


Whahaha. That is funny.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Just had a quick look at a website about them.
> it would cost me about £6k to buy them and I would only save about £90 - £210 a year on bills. So it would take me at least 30 years to get my money back.
> The government incentive scheme ended on 31 March so I wouldn't get any payment from them for generating or sending to the grid.
> It's looking less attractive now apart from being environmentally friendly.
> Wonder if I could put a wind turbine on the top of my washing line pole instead?


Lol. I need to put up a wind turbine as well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What happens if a snail loses its shell?
> 
> 
> He feels sluggish


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> i was in the kitchen messing around and it started getting darker and darker out the window. After a few minutes Thor dropped his hammer on my roof, and now there's thunder and lightning and pouring down rain. I should mention that it was a beautiful sunny day until then.


Say Hi to thor from me.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You have solar panels!!! I’m green with envy [emoji12]


I saw that!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! Today has been a good day for us.. son had an appointment at his eye specialist this morning and he has no permanent damage!!! He had 4 blisters In his eye but they are healing well now. He will continue medication for a couple weeks but we are over the worst.. we came home and I did a little gardening in the sunny weather with Toretto following my every move.. a couple hours later, I noticed that he was MIA... I looked everywhere and even asked my son if he had the gate open any. Finally, I went over and peeked in the door of his box and..... he was in There on his mat!!!! YAYYY... but wait, it gets better... today is weigh day so I sent my son in the box to bring him out so I could soak n weigh. When we finished, I just put him down in the yard... 30 min later, he was back in the box.. [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji323] [emoji95].


Yayyyyyy. Well dine Toretto. You clever tort!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> So far every one that took the voice challenge sounded so beautiful...so I'm getting myself in so much trouble. I'll come off sounding like a hillbilly toad if I can figure out how to...


It is easy. You just record a video and then upload it to youtube. Then you copy the link and post it here on a post.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 268866


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I just fell off the armadillo and went Rolling On the Floor Laughing. Here’s what ROFL looks like (not a photo of me!)
> 
> View attachment 268868


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> I am without my car again today, which is a nuisance, as JoesDad needs mine to get to work. JoesDad’s car went in to have new brake pads yesterday and they found a brake fluid leak. It now needs a new calliper too
> 
> The mechanic videos the problem and sends it to you so you can see what he’s talking about. It was early stages and hadn’t affected braking, but the idea of brake failure on the road is scary!


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I had plans. I am reworking them for what I can walk to. My trip up to Dartford has been postponed! It wasn’t urgent fortunately


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am in agony. I walked to the pool for my swim and was nearly there. As I crossed the road, something twanged in the back of my knee and I have terrible pain down the back of my lower leg. Fortunately JoesDad was working nearby and came to rescue me. I am currently on the sofa with painkillers and ice, but can see myself heading to Accident & Emergency by taxi if the pain doesn’t subside in the next hour [emoji22]


Oh no Linda. Let us know how you are doing. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> This is the sunrise this morning over the Potomac River in Washington DC. Going to be a great sunny day. Started off with frost! But will quickly warm.
> 
> View attachment 268869


That is so beautiful. I love the darker contrasting colours.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m back and I’m on crutches. A&E think, after x ray and poking me a lot to see what hurts, it’s soft tissue injury with a query on a Baker’s Cyst as there is a lot of fluid in my knee. My calf is quite swollen too. Ice, painkillers, exercises and a Physio Review at A&E a week today. [emoji20]


Poor you. Big Electronic hug Linda.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Lol. I need to put up a wind turbine as well.



Given your power cuts, installing solar panels or a wind generator would make sense!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm waiting for a delivery from FedEx, and it's got me wired, so I mowed two tortoise yards and used the line trimmer on them too. I didn't want to take the mower to the back yard because I'm staying in front so I can watch for the delivery guy. It's 10:30a and the package should be here before noon. I'm so excited!!!!


What's in the package?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday [emoji41]
> View attachment 268904


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is Alex:
> View attachment 268911


Alex is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Better than I was but still very sore. I have been warned that it will probably get worse before it gets better and not to panic if it swells or seizes up overnight.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it won’t be too bad tomorrow


Really very big electronic hugs.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Really very big electronic hugs.



Thank you 

It’s time for bed now (@Yvonne G it’s 10.20pm now so Lyn is up late by my standards from now on   ) and I shall see what tom brings.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Thank you
> 
> It’s time for bed now (@Yvonne G it’s 10.20pm now so Lyn is up late by my standards from now on   ) and I shall see what tom brings.


Hopefully the drs were wrong and you won't have worse pain!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Given your power cuts, installing solar panels or a wind generator would make sense!


I received our water and rates bill and I see that the municipality has included a flyer telling us that we must register any solar power we have. Next thing we know they will be charging us a levy like they do with the water now. They charge us a water levy on top of what they charge us for the water itself. [emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is easy. You just record a video and then upload it to youtube. Then you copy the link and post it here on a post.


Ok. I'll try soon. I don't care if I sound like a hillbilly toad because I like them. Usually I have to download it though because of my phone's programs. Miss bee 62 inspired me to find my utube on my laptop last night. I'm working on it.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> [emoji112] Hi! [emoji85] I guess we were never properly introduced.



Hi my name is Olivier but english people call me « Oh Lee Vee Hey »


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Hi my name is Olivier but english people call me « Oh Lee Vee Hey »


Hello, oh Lee vee hay...I've been wondering about you. You were Mia for a while. Glad to see you back.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! He's not upside down. He has an aberrant scute pattern. Here's where he came from:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/arizona-sulcata-hatchlings.172537/



Oh I remember him now!!! How cool.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Looks nice.


I'm always afraid I'll kill my pet praying mantis if I clean too soon. Good excuse right...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'm always afraid I'll kill my pet praying mantis if I clean too soon. Good excuse right...


Best excuse I've heard today.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Best excuse I've heard today.


Saw you got Alex. Every year just keeps getting more fun, right...


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! He's not upside down. He has an aberrant scute pattern. Here's where he came from:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/arizona-sulcata-hatchlings.172537/



Wow, that was an illusion!! I checked twice!![emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> I just fell off the armadillo and went Rolling On the Floor Laughing. Here’s what ROFL looks like (not a photo of me!)
> 
> View attachment 268868


That's kinda is what I would look like with only one leg


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Woman, don't you ever sleep?


Not at 7.30 in the evening and probably not until 1 a.m. tonight!
I never go to bed until the sun has gone to bed !


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Gusty kayaking today with winds pushing 40-45 mph. Luckily we were mostly protected....and were pushed by the wind back to our launch once we turned around.
> 
> LOTS of turtles out and about!
> 
> View attachment 268927
> View attachment 268928
> View attachment 268929


You should have taken a sail!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Better than I was but still very sore. I have been warned that it will probably get worse before it gets better and not to panic if it swells or seizes up overnight.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it won’t be too bad tomorrow


Well that's something to look forward to
Hope that's the worst case scenario and it won't be too bad for you.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. I need to put up a wind turbine as well.


I checked and you can buy them for poles or even to attach to your house, so may look into that a bit more.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Gusty kayaking today with winds pushing 40-45 mph. Luckily we were mostly protected....and were pushed by the wind back to our launch once we turned around.
> 
> LOTS of turtles out and about!
> 
> View attachment 268927
> View attachment 268928
> View attachment 268929



Cool color on the turtle with the red underside... haven’t saw that before..


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thank you
> 
> It’s time for bed now (@Yvonne G it’s 10.20pm now so Lyn is up late by my standards from now on   ) and I shall see what tom brings.


Yup I'm still up.
Hope Tom brings you something nice!
Goodnight Linda!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I received our water and rates bill and I see that the municipality has included a flyer telling us that we must register any solar power we have. Next thing we know they will be charging us a levy like they do with the water now. They charge us a water levy on top of what they charge us for the water itself. [emoji33] [emoji85]


Daylight robbery!
What does the levy cover? Things like maintenance and repairs?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Not at 7.30 in the evening and probably not until 1 a.m. tonight!
> I never go to bed until the sun has gone to bed !


Same with me..and it's all their fault...I enjoy seeing what everyone is up to too much.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Same with me..and it's all their fault...I enjoy seeing what everyone is up to too much.


I just can't sleep if i go early and end up getting up in the early hours.
But if I wait a while I'll get a good night's sleep.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Thank you
> 
> It’s time for bed now (@Yvonne G it’s 10.20pm now so Lyn is up late by my standards from now on   ) and I shall see what tom brings.



Good night Linda! I hope tomorrow is better for you!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I received our water and rates bill and I see that the municipality has included a flyer telling us that we must register any solar power we have. Next thing we know they will be charging us a levy like they do with the water now. They charge us a water levy on top of what they charge us for the water itself. [emoji33] [emoji85]



Time to move!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I'll try soon. I don't care if I sound like a hillbilly toad because I like them. Usually I have to download it though because of my phone's programs. Miss bee 62 inspired me to find my utube on my laptop last night. I'm working on it.



A little inspiration goes along way... none of us will judge. And no one could sound less refined than me. I am not embarrassed and would never mind sharing anything with y’all but I dont want to be on utube where anyone can see or hear.. I will lol forward to listening


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Hi my name is Olivier but english people call me « Oh Lee Vee Hey »



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
So how do you say it???


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> How sweet. Tort lovers in the making! [emoji173]️


Yep tort is a walking heirloom.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's kinda is what I would look like with only one leg



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I hear he pranked her back by faking a heart attack


I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Yup I'm still up.
> Hope Tom brings you something nice!
> Goodnight Linda!


LOL. . . that's how I read it too - Tom


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yep tort is a walking heirloom.


I do worry about what will happen to Lola if anything happens to me.....especially since my accident.
That made me realise you could just be plodding along living your life until something out of the blue happens.
None of my family or friends are interested and just don't get why I would want a pet that my life seems to revolve around!
I may try saying that I will leave all my money in trust to whoever looks after him with conditions specified about his care so that they can't neglect him.


----------



## Lyn W

Well it is a few minutes off 1 a.m here and I am feeling quite sleepy now.
So I'll say goodnight and look forward to reading what you get up to during the rest of your Wednesday evening.
Nos Da and take care


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Hi my name is Olivier but english people call me « Oh Lee Vee Hey »


Does your name get shortened to Oli?
In the UK males called Oliver or Olivier end up being called Oli.
Females called Olive or Olivia (sometime spelt Olivier ) are often shortened to Liv.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Does your name get shortened to Oli?
> In the UK males called Oliver or Olivier end up being called Oli.
> Females called Olive or Olivia (sometime spelt Olivier ) are often shortened to Liv.


I thought you said Good night!


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> So how do you say it???



lol they just put a pause between o and l and the rest sound like « leviate » and with a strong english accent it sounds very funny. But my friend james just ended up calling me « holy » haha, I don’t mind english people calling me just oliver, it sounds better...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> British housing/urban developers don’t want nesting birds? I guess the NIMBY effect is in motion.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/science-en...ial&ocid=socialflow_twitter&ns_source=twitter


One year I read in a 100 year old book that bag worms are a sign of a really bad winter coming. That summer and fall our yard was downright disgusting from all the bagworms that had fallen on our grass. The only thing that kept me sane was what I had read in that book. It was a bad year for bag worms! You would have had to cut down all of the trees.Winter came and it was a really bad winter. I watched my wild birds eat everything including the cobwebby bags from my kitchen window. The moral of this story is: don't feed my little birds plastic nets.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Does your name get shortened to Oli?
> In the UK males called Oliver or Olivier end up being called Oli.
> Females called Olive or Olivia (sometime spelt Olivier ) are often shortened to Liv.



Yes my friend always call me simply « oli »


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yes thank you I had already seen this article, I do notice a difference from when I was a kid, winters are different, such changes are supposed to take thousands of years to occur not a couple years, Inuits from northern Qc are the first to get a climate change slap in the face as their life depends way more on the weather than us (animals too). And some people still deny this climate change is a man made anomaly...Who’s Lena?? Kristoff?


You will love them.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> You will love them.



What? Love who?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you said Good night!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> lol they just put a pause between o and l and the rest sound like « leviate » and with a strong english accent it sounds very funny. But my friend james just ended up calling me « holy » haha, I don’t mind english people calling me just oliver, it sounds better...



OOOOKAAAAYYYYY.... Oli it is then [emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yup I'm still up.
> Hope Tom brings you something nice!
> Goodnight Linda!


Hehehe...don't You just love it...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> What? Love who?


Lena and Kristoff. I know. Everyone is chatting so it's like what?!!!


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> Lena and Kristoff. I know. Everyone is chatting so it's like what?!!!



ah! Ok! It’s no wonder there’s 138 188 pages in this cold and dark place, btw where is the lord of this room, a named...Tidgy...Tidgy’s dad...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I do worry about what will happen to Lola if anything happens to me.....especially since my accident.
> That made me realise you could just be plodding along living your life until something out of the blue happens.
> None of my family or friends are interested and just don't get why I would want a pet that my life seems to revolve around!
> I may try saying that I will leave all my money in trust to whoever looks after him with conditions specified about his care so that they can't neglect him.


Me too. I've never lost that worry from the day I bought him. Anything positive he does makes me maybe a good tortoise mom. Then I start worrying again until I see the next positive thing. 12 years of it. I'm so glad I have my little Saphire. He makes me think.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I'll try soon. I don't care if I sound like a hillbilly toad because I like them. Usually I have to download it though because of my phone's programs. Miss bee 62 inspired me to find my utube on my laptop last night. I'm working on it.


Yayyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Daylight robbery!
> What does the levy cover? Things like maintenance and repairs?


Not sure. They instituted it when we all had to save water due to the drought. They found that because people were not using as much water they were not making as much money as before and so added the levy to the account. They have increased the amount of water we are allowed to use but have left the levy as well. And now because of all the power problems they are sending out flyers telling people that they have to register their solar power. But that is just the first step, because this is the way they operate. First you have to register and then before you know it, you will have to pay a levy. [emoji85] [emoji35]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Time to move!!!


I know. Totally!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> A little inspiration goes along way... none of us will judge. And no one could sound less refined than me. I am not embarrassed and would never mind sharing anything with y’all but I dont want to be on utube where anyone can see or hear.. I will lol forward to listening


You can make your video so that only those you share the link with can see it. That is what I have done.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I received our water and rates bill and I see that the municipality has included a flyer telling us that we must register any solar power we have. Next thing we know they will be charging us a levy like they do with the water now. They charge us a water levy on top of what they charge us for the water itself. [emoji33] [emoji85]



Why aren’t I surprised [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> lol they just put a pause between o and l and the rest sound like « leviate » and with a strong english accent it sounds very funny. But my friend james just ended up calling me « holy » haha, I don’t mind english people calling me just oliver, it sounds better...



My Daughter has a French Canadian friend who went to the World Cup (football = soccer) in France. He found it annoying that he would start a conversation in French and the locals would switch to English believing him to not be a native French speaker. 

There must be an accent to Canadian French that the French French don’t recognise!

My spoken French is reasonable having worked in France when I was a student. However, I must have picked up the local accent (Ardêche) which gets me into trouble now. I start a conversation and people assume that I am more fluent than I am [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> British housing/urban developers don’t want nesting birds? I guess the NIMBY effect is in motion.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/science-en...ial&ocid=socialflow_twitter&ns_source=twitter



You need to get my Ecologist daughter on this one. There is a lot of mis-reporting surrounding the netting. If it is done properly then it is fine and it stops birds nesting where trees are about to be cut down to allow building work. 

Occasionally it gets done far too soon - well ahead of the proposed development- and birds could have nested and gone by the time the trees are removed. 

All the work should have been planned and supervised by people like her who are usually on the side of the wildlife not the builder. And in case you were wondering, the builder has to use another company’s ecologists not their own.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! The mower is gas powered.


Too Much Information...? 
P.S. I love Alex already!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Gusty kayaking today with winds pushing 40-45 mph. Luckily we were mostly protected....and were pushed by the wind back to our launch once we turned around.
> 
> LOTS of turtles out and about!
> 
> View attachment 268927
> View attachment 268928
> View attachment 268929


You're brave!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Better than I was but still very sore. I have been warned that it will probably get worse before it gets better and not to panic if it swells or seizes up overnight.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it won’t be too bad tomorrow


I'll check in a moment for your updates this morning...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Given your power cuts, installing solar panels or a wind generator would make sense!


I'd install a wheel, like a hamster's but bigger, and let Kang chase the girls inside it. How's that for an idea?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Thank you
> 
> It’s time for bed now (@Yvonne G it’s 10.20pm now so Lyn is up late by my standards from now on   ) and I shall see what tom brings.


Tom? He would bring... a leopard??


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I received our water and rates bill and I see that the municipality has included a flyer telling us that we must register any solar power we have. Next thing we know they will be charging us a levy like they do with the water now. They charge us a water levy on top of what they charge us for the water itself. [emoji33] [emoji85]


And if they impose a tax on air, they wouldn't be the first ones. I remember Armenia did it for a while...


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I'll try soon. I don't care if I sound like a hillbilly toad because I like them. Usually I have to download it though because of my phone's programs. Miss bee 62 inspired me to find my utube on my laptop last night. I'm working on it.


Good luck! Looking forward to hearing you!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Hi my name is Olivier but english people call me « Oh Lee Vee Hey »


Hi Olivier!  A tiny bit of trivia about your name from where I come from: Did you know that "Olivier" is what Russians call the Russian salad? The story goes, a French chef of Catherine the Great of Russia had invented the salad and it became known with his name - Olivier, but to the rest of the world it's the "Russian salad".


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> ah! Ok! It’s no wonder there’s 138 188 pages in this cold and dark place, btw where is the lord of this room, a named...Tidgy...Tidgy’s dad...


Once upon a time...

Many moons ago, a British palaeontologist living in Morocco decided to start this chat thread where we Brits could talk nonsense. Our sense of humour confused some in other threads and they hated the puns so we came to hide in the gloom of the CDR with its cast of characters growing as our story developed. 

Anyway, it turned out that quite a few non-Brits enjoyed the humour and joined us. We grew into a mutual support group that shared our different cultures and adventures, learning about the world outside our immediate experience. 

People drift in out of the conversations as the real world catches up with them, but the CDR resulted in strong international friendships both in and out of TFO. 

Adam, aka @Tidgy’s Dad, was that founder. He is currently off on other projects, but drops in from time to time.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm always afraid I'll kill my pet praying mantis if I clean too soon. Good excuse right...


Not to me. The praying mantis is the only insect, besides cockroaches, that I'm really afraid of. So, my excuse would be -- I'm afraid to tackle it because there a praying mantis on the loose!..  Come to think about it, I'm probably more grossed out by than afraid of cockroaches...


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> That's kinda is what I would look like with only one leg


ROFL!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Not at 7.30 in the evening and probably not until 1 a.m. tonight!
> I never go to bed until the sun has gone to bed !


That's a far worse excuse than Cathie G's praying mantis! The sun had been in bed by then for many hours. Even in Denmark, where days are getting longer and longer!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Time to move!!!


I don't think she'll be able to take Rue & Co along though... Probably like my Kristoff and Elsa...


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You can make your video so that only those you share the link with can see it. That is what I have done.



Me too. I set the videos to unlisted.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Yep tort is a walking heirloom.


Words of wisdom. One should put it into their signature on the website!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I am laid flat on my back with my phone gingerly starting to move my leg and all seems OK so far. 

I shall do my exercises and see where I actually am. 

I’ll be back


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> lol they just put a pause between o and l and the rest sound like « leviate » and with a strong english accent it sounds very funny. But my friend james just ended up calling me « holy » haha, I don’t mind english people calling me just oliver, it sounds better...


I'll just call you Peter.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Lena and Kristoff. I know. Everyone is chatting so it's like what?!!!


Thank you! *blushing*


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> ah! Ok! It’s no wonder there’s 138 188 pages in this cold and dark place, btw where is the lord of this room, a named...Tidgy...Tidgy’s dad...


I think he'd finally found the door out. It only took him about three years. 
He's in Morocco. @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Not sure. They instituted it when we all had to save water due to the drought. They found that because people were not using as much water they were not making as much money as before and so added the levy to the account. They have increased the amount of water we are allowed to use but have left the levy as well. And now because of all the power problems they are sending out flyers telling people that they have to register their solar power. But that is just the first step, because this is the way they operate. First you have to register and then before you know it, you will have to pay a levy. [emoji85] [emoji35]


"they operate" sounds ominous...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You can make your video so that only those you share the link with can see it. That is what I have done.


And you do realize that anyone can see the CDR, right? And click the links. It might be dark in here, but the walls are made of glass!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I am laid flat on my back with my phone gingerly starting to move my leg and all seems OK so far.
> 
> I shall do my exercises and see where I actually am.
> 
> I’ll be back


Glad it all seems fine so far. Get well soon, Linda! xx


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 
(For those who may not know, "mornooning" was coined by another dearly missed CDR roommate, @johnandjade, who's not been here for some time, to cover most of the time zones we have under this roof.)
Husband is coming back today from his Canadian trip, only to head off to China on Sunday.  And daughter and I are going to Kyrgyzstan next week. I'll try to take photos of the gorgeous mountains surrounding the city, but I think we won't have time to visit the really picturesque places because my mom wouldn't be able to come with us. She has some difficulty walking now. 
I had a first today -- I sent a proposal for a *paid* photo assignment to someone looking for a photographer. I asked for just enough to cover one of daughter's piano lessons because I'd never been paid for my photos before. My contract with Roskilde's tourism bureau should be renewed too sometime soon, so I should be able to visit the museums for free again.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you said Good night!


I did - but then I remembered I wanted to ask Olivier a question.....couldn't wait!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Not sure. They instituted it when we all had to save water due to the drought. They found that because people were not using as much water they were not making as much money as before and so added the levy to the account. They have increased the amount of water we are allowed to use but have left the levy as well. And now because of all the power problems they are sending out flyers telling people that they have to register their solar power. But that is just the first step, because this is the way they operate. First you have to register and then before you know it, you will have to pay a levy. [emoji85] [emoji35]


That is shocking! It puts people off using environmentally friendly sources.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Once upon a time...
> 
> Many moons ago, a British palaeontologist living in Morocco decided to start this chat thread where we Brits could talk nonsense. Our sense of humour confused some in other threads and they hated the puns so we came to hide in the gloom of the CDR with its cast of characters growing as our story developed.
> 
> Anyway, it turned out that quite a few non-Brits enjoyed the humour and joined us. We grew into a mutual support group that shared our different cultures and adventures, learning about the world outside our immediate experience.
> 
> People drift in out of the conversations as the real world catches up with them, but the CDR resulted in strong international friendships both in and out of TFO.
> 
> Adam, aka @Tidgy’s Dad, was that founder. He is currently off on other projects, but drops in from time to time.


Very well put!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I am laid flat on my back with my phone gingerly starting to move my leg and all seems OK so far.
> 
> I shall do my exercises and see where I actually am.
> 
> I’ll be back


Hi LInda, I hope you managed to get some sleep last night and that you aren't in too much pain today.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> (For those who may not know, "mornooning" was coined by another dearly missed CDR roommate, @johnandjade, who's not been here for some time, to cover most of the time zones we have under this roof.)
> Husband is coming back today from his Canadian trip, only to head off to China on Sunday.  And daughter and I are going to Kyrgyzstan next week. I'll try to take photos of the gorgeous mountains surrounding the city, but I think we won't have time to visit the really picturesque places because my mom wouldn't be able to come with us. She has some difficulty walking now.
> I had a first today -- I sent a proposal for a *paid* photo assignment to someone looking for a photographer. I asked for just enough to cover one of daughter's piano lessons because I'd never been paid for my photos before. My contract with Roskilde's tourism bureau should be renewed too sometime soon, so I should be able to visit the museums for free again.


Good morning Lena, I hope you manage to get some good family time over the weekend with hubby and daughter, and how lovely to be going home to see your Mum .
I'll look forward to seeing some pics from that part of the world.
Good luck with the photography work. At that price they should snap you up!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning world - well our CDR world at least!
We certainly are getting April downpours today, with a weather warning in place for snow on higher ground, but it should miss me.
It is cold though!!!
Hope everyone has a good day whatever the weather!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> (For those who may not know, "mornooning" was coined by another dearly missed CDR roommate, @johnandjade, who's not been here for some time, to cover most of the time zones we have under this roof.)
> Husband is coming back today from his Canadian trip, only to head off to China on Sunday.  And daughter and I are going to Kyrgyzstan next week. I'll try to take photos of the gorgeous mountains surrounding the city, but I think we won't have time to visit the really picturesque places because my mom wouldn't be able to come with us. She has some difficulty walking now.
> I had a first today -- I sent a proposal for a *paid* photo assignment to someone looking for a photographer. I asked for just enough to cover one of daughter's piano lessons because I'd never been paid for my photos before. My contract with Roskilde's tourism bureau should be renewed too sometime soon, so I should be able to visit the museums for free again.



That all sounds very exciting!


----------



## JoesMum

Progress report: In bed, it felt like I was all fixed. Moving round, it is obvious I am not. I am no worse than yesterday. Doing the exercises has improved the mobility. It feels like there’s swelling or something at the top of my calf that’s stopping me bending my knee properly and the muscle at the bottom of my calf goes into spasm quickly.

I shall keep doing the exercises and hopefully there will be more improvements [emoji846]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Not to me. The praying mantis is the only insect, besides cockroaches, that I'm really afraid of. So, my excuse would be -- I'm afraid to tackle it because there a praying mantis on the loose!..  Come to think about it, I'm probably more grossed out by than afraid of cockroaches...



But mantids are sooooo beneficial! Well, beneficial unless you are it’s mate!


SEXUAL CANNIBALISM AMONG female praying mantids may actually benefit males, in an evolutionary sense, according to a new study. The research suggests that when a male mantis is eaten by the female after mating, more of the male’s body material is passed into the female, and in turn, a higher number of eggs are laid. This also suggests there are genetic benefits to males that are eaten after copulation. Sexual cannibalism is common among mantids, and also occurs on a lesser scale among some scorpions and spiders.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> (For those who may not know, "mornooning" was coined by another dearly missed CDR roommate, @johnandjade, who's not been here for some time, to cover most of the time zones we have under this roof.)
> Husband is coming back today from his Canadian trip, only to head off to China on Sunday.  And daughter and I are going to Kyrgyzstan next week. I'll try to take photos of the gorgeous mountains surrounding the city, but I think we won't have time to visit the really picturesque places because my mom wouldn't be able to come with us. She has some difficulty walking now.
> I had a first today -- I sent a proposal for a *paid* photo assignment to someone looking for a photographer. I asked for just enough to cover one of daughter's piano lessons because I'd never been paid for my photos before. My contract with Roskilde's tourism bureau should be renewed too sometime soon, so I should be able to visit the museums for free again.



Wow! Very cool and great on many fronts! Your “muzh” is coming home, a great trip back to the mother land, and you’ve struck it rich! Getting paid dor pix! A trifecta of goodness.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Lena, I hope you manage to get some good family time over the weekend with hubby and daughter, and how lovely to be going home to see your Mum .
> I'll look forward to seeing some pics from that part of the world.
> Good luck with the photography work. At that price they should snap you up!!





JoesMum said:


> That all sounds very exciting!





Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Very cool and great on many fronts! Your “muzh” is coming home, a great trip back to the mother land, and you’ve struck it rich! Getting paid dor pix! A trifecta of goodness.



Thank you, roommates!  

I did have to check whether “trifecta” was something related to photography, like a tripod but with a defect or something... [emoji53] Nope. Learned a new word! [emoji4]


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> But mantids are sooooo beneficial! Well, beneficial unless you are it’s mate!
> 
> 
> SEXUAL CANNIBALISM AMONG female praying mantids may actually benefit males, in an evolutionary sense, according to a new study. The research suggests that when a male mantis is eaten by the female after mating, more of the male’s body material is passed into the female, and in turn, a higher number of eggs are laid. This also suggests there are genetic benefits to males that are eaten after copulation. Sexual cannibalism is common among mantids, and also occurs on a lesser scale among some scorpions and spiders.


I'm partial to that myself..................with some fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those “interested” in all things solar energy, from basic info, installations, things,,,or complete systems. Here’s a good US based company that provides a lot of that on their web site.

https://www.solar-electric.com/residential/solar-panel-system-kits.html


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Progress report: In bed, it felt like I was all fixed. Moving round, it is obvious I am not. I am no worse than yesterday. Doing the exercises has improved the mobility. It feels like there’s swelling or something at the top of my calf that’s stopping me bending my knee properly and the muscle at the bottom of my calf goes into spasm quickly.
> 
> I shall keep doing the exercises and hopefully there will be more improvements [emoji846]


I'm glad you're no worse but also sorry you're no better but it will take time. 
We can do physio together!!
Sounds like that cyst you mentioned, I wonder how they'll treat that?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Trivia fact of the extended day - It's #NationalWalkingDay and #WanderlustWednesday


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I thought you said Good night!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Gusty kayaking today with winds pushing 40-45 mph. Luckily we were mostly protected....and were pushed by the wind back to our launch once we turned around.
> 
> LOTS of turtles out and about!
> 
> View attachment 268927
> View attachment 268928
> View attachment 268929


Are you still in Florida? Those softshells look like Florida softshells


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Trivia fact of the extended day - It's #NationalWalkingDay and #WanderlustWednesday


I'll get my boots on!
I have missed a good walk these last couple of months.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I don't think she'll be able to take Rue & Co along though... Probably like my Kristoff and Elsa...



I thought we utilized Ninjas for this sort of thing???


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Progress report: In bed, it felt like I was all fixed. Moving round, it is obvious I am not. I am no worse than yesterday. Doing the exercises has improved the mobility. It feels like there’s swelling or something at the top of my calf that’s stopping me bending my knee properly and the muscle at the bottom of my calf goes into spasm quickly.
> 
> I shall keep doing the exercises and hopefully there will be more improvements [emoji846]


Sorry to here about your pain. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> (For those who may not know, "mornooning" was coined by another dearly missed CDR roommate, @johnandjade, who's not been here for some time, to cover most of the time zones we have under this roof.)
> Husband is coming back today from his Canadian trip, only to head off to China on Sunday.  And daughter and I are going to Kyrgyzstan next week. I'll try to take photos of the gorgeous mountains surrounding the city, but I think we won't have time to visit the really picturesque places because my mom wouldn't be able to come with us. She has some difficulty walking now.
> I had a first today -- I sent a proposal for a *paid* photo assignment to someone looking for a photographer. I asked for just enough to cover one of daughter's piano lessons because I'd never been paid for my photos before. My contract with Roskilde's tourism bureau should be renewed too sometime soon, so I should be able to visit the museums for free again.



I love Mountain View’s!! Sounds like a nice trip. I can’t believe that you’ve never been paid for your photography! You’re really good! I’m sure that you’ll get hired on your proposal but I wish you luck as well. We will look forward to pics in The meantime.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Progress report: In bed, it felt like I was all fixed. Moving round, it is obvious I am not. I am no worse than yesterday. Doing the exercises has improved the mobility. It feels like there’s swelling or something at the top of my calf that’s stopping me bending my knee properly and the muscle at the bottom of my calf goes into spasm quickly.
> 
> I shall keep doing the exercises and hopefully there will be more improvements [emoji846]



That’s good but be careful... take it slow


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well back to normal. 3 1/2 hrs sleep. Took my grandsons yesterday over to the park where there are gopher tortoises and a pond full of different turtles that you can feed. As you start feeding them others here the commotion and start coming over. I think my daughter in law got some pics. I will post


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> But mantids are sooooo beneficial! Well, beneficial unless you are it’s mate!
> 
> 
> SEXUAL CANNIBALISM AMONG female praying mantids may actually benefit males, in an evolutionary sense, according to a new study. The research suggests that when a male mantis is eaten by the female after mating, more of the male’s body material is passed into the female, and in turn, a higher number of eggs are laid. This also suggests there are genetic benefits to males that are eaten after copulation. Sexual cannibalism is common among mantids, and also occurs on a lesser scale among some scorpions and spiders.



I watched an episode of the secret life of the Zoo that focused on the mating of the mantis.. they were able to safely extract the male after he had done his duty and use him again. The female tried to get him though! Nature can be tough!!!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> What? Love who?


Lena of course! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> ah! Ok! It’s no wonder there’s 138 188 pages in this cold and dark place, btw where is the lord of this room, a named...Tidgy...Tidgy’s dad...


He is on a fossil sabbatical.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My Daughter has a French Canadian friend who went to the World Cup (football = soccer) in France. He found it annoying that he would start a conversation in French and the locals would switch to English believing him to not be a native French speaker.
> 
> There must be an accent to Canadian French that the French French don’t recognise!
> 
> My spoken French is reasonable having worked in France when I was a student. However, I must have picked up the local accent (Ardêche) which gets me into trouble now. I start a conversation and people assume that I am more fluent than I am [emoji849]


Whahaha. It is hard being so good.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I'd install a wheel, like a hamster's but bigger, and let Kang chase the girls inside it. How's that for an idea?


That is a great idea.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And if they impose a tax on air, they wouldn't be the first ones. I remember Armenia did it for a while...


Sigh!! Please don't give them ideas.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi Olivier!  A tiny bit of trivia about your name from where I come from: Did you know that "Olivier" is what Russians call the Russian salad? The story goes, a French chef of Catherine the Great of Russia had invented the salad and it became known with his name - Olivier, but to the rest of the world it's the "Russian salad".


Whahaha. Can I then call Olivier "Russian Salad"


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Once upon a time...
> 
> Many moons ago, a British palaeontologist living in Morocco decided to start this chat thread where we Brits could talk nonsense. Our sense of humour confused some in other threads and they hated the puns so we came to hide in the gloom of the CDR with its cast of characters growing as our story developed.
> 
> Anyway, it turned out that quite a few non-Brits enjoyed the humour and joined us. We grew into a mutual support group that shared our different cultures and adventures, learning about the world outside our immediate experience.
> 
> People drift in out of the conversations as the real world catches up with them, but the CDR resulted in strong international friendships both in and out of TFO.
> 
> Adam, aka @Tidgy’s Dad, was that founder. He is currently off on other projects, but drops in from time to time.


[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not to me. The praying mantis is the only insect, besides cockroaches, that I'm really afraid of. So, my excuse would be -- I'm afraid to tackle it because there a praying mantis on the loose!..  Come to think about it, I'm probably more grossed out by than afraid of cockroaches...


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well back to normal. 3 1/2 hrs sleep. Took my grandsons yesterday over to the park where there are gopher tortoises and a pond full of different turtles that you can feed. As you start feeding them others here the commotion and start coming over. I think my daughter in law got some pics. I will post


I bet they enjoyed that.....would love to see pics.
Sorry about your lack of sleep. 
Those grandkids will have to work harder to wear you out!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don't think she'll be able to take Rue & Co along though... Probably like my Kristoff and Elsa...


[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] I forgot about that? I will just pass them off as chocolate tortoises. [emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I am laid flat on my back with my phone gingerly starting to move my leg and all seems OK so far.
> 
> I shall do my exercises and see where I actually am.
> 
> I’ll be back


How did it go?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I'll just call you Peter.


That's my Lena. !!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Are you still in Florida? Those softshells look like Florida softshells



I wish....freezing overnight temps the last few nights.... nope, these are local sliders basking in the sun.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I watched an episode of the secret life of the Zoo that focused on the mating of the mantis.. they were able to safely extract the male after he had done his duty and use him again. The female tried to get him though! Nature can be tough!!!


I saw that episode - they gave the male a name which makes it harder to watch!
I was hoping he would get out alive and phew....he did!!
Hope he was as lucky with his next female.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> "they operate" sounds ominous...


It is. Sad to say. Any excuse to make people pay.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> And you do realize that anyone can see the CDR, right? And click the links. It might be dark in here, but the walls are made of glass!


Listen there are so many posts going on in here they have to find it first. [emoji85] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> (For those who may not know, "mornooning" was coined by another dearly missed CDR roommate, @johnandjade, who's not been here for some time, to cover most of the time zones we have under this roof.)
> Husband is coming back today from his Canadian trip, only to head off to China on Sunday.  And daughter and I are going to Kyrgyzstan next week. I'll try to take photos of the gorgeous mountains surrounding the city, but I think we won't have time to visit the really picturesque places because my mom wouldn't be able to come with us. She has some difficulty walking now.
> I had a first today -- I sent a proposal for a *paid* photo assignment to someone looking for a photographer. I asked for just enough to cover one of daughter's piano lessons because I'd never been paid for my photos before. My contract with Roskilde's tourism bureau should be renewed too sometime soon, so I should be able to visit the museums for free again.


Well done. Hope they take you up on it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That is shocking! It puts people off using environmentally friendly sources.


I better not say anything anymore as it is political. But I have zero confidence in our government and their uncorruptibility.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Lena, I hope you manage to get some good family time over the weekend with hubby and daughter, and how lovely to be going home to see your Mum .
> I'll look forward to seeing some pics from that part of the world.
> Good luck with the photography work. At that price they should snap you up!!


I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning world - well our CDR world at least!
> We certainly are getting April downpours today, with a weather warning in place for snow on higher ground, but it should miss me.
> It is cold though!!!
> Hope everyone has a good day whatever the weather!


We had some wonderful rain. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Progress report: In bed, it felt like I was all fixed. Moving round, it is obvious I am not. I am no worse than yesterday. Doing the exercises has improved the mobility. It feels like there’s swelling or something at the top of my calf that’s stopping me bending my knee properly and the muscle at the bottom of my calf goes into spasm quickly.
> 
> I shall keep doing the exercises and hopefully there will be more improvements [emoji846]


That is encouraging news. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, roommates!
> 
> I did have to check whether “trifecta” was something related to photography, like a tripod but with a defect or something... [emoji53] Nope. Learned a new word! [emoji4]


He he he.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Trivia fact of the extended day - It's #NationalWalkingDay and #WanderlustWednesday


I did not get much walking done.[emoji17]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I thought we utilized Ninjas for this sort of thing???


I have it sorted. I will make chocolate tortoises and stick the gang in amongst the chocolates. They will all look like chocolate. I will even paint their shells with chocolate so that they look even more like the actual chocolate tortoises.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well back to normal. 3 1/2 hrs sleep. Took my grandsons yesterday over to the park where there are gopher tortoises and a pond full of different turtles that you can feed. As you start feeding them others here the commotion and start coming over. I think my daughter in law got some pics. I will post


Please do. We like pics.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I watched an episode of the secret life of the Zoo that focused on the mating of the mantis.. they were able to safely extract the male after he had done his duty and use him again. The female tried to get him though! Nature can be tough!!!


Note to self...if I have to come back as a mantis I want to be the female. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Only finished catching up now. This morning we had some really awesome rain. I am hoping that this winter we can get loads and loads of rain. In fact I want the rain that Mark got during his winter. On the advice of Dan, I want to move the gang outside so that they can start getting used to grazing etc. But because it is going into winter I will need to make sure that I build a few heated houses. Hopefully it won't be too expensive or hard to do. I still need to get it past Hubby that I will be spending more money on the torts. [emoji85]


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> My Daughter has a French Canadian friend who went to the World Cup (football = soccer) in France. He found it annoying that he would start a conversation in French and the locals would switch to English believing him to not be a native French speaker.
> 
> There must be an accent to Canadian French that the French French don’t recognise!
> 
> My spoken French is reasonable having worked in France when I was a student. However, I must have picked up the local accent (Ardêche) which gets me into trouble now. I start a conversation and people assume that I am more fluent than I am [emoji849]



Oh yeah that would so annoy me!! We can make the France accent anytime it’s just no one talks like that here...When they come here you can see the qc accent slowly creeping in them after a couple years...And then you hear them swear in Québecois, they absolutely love it lol


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Hi Olivier!  A tiny bit of trivia about your name from where I come from: Did you know that "Olivier" is what Russians call the Russian salad? The story goes, a French chef of Catherine the Great of Russia had invented the salad and it became known with his name - Olivier, but to the rest of the world it's the "Russian salad".



omg that’s not cool, i don’t want to be a salad...In french olivier is also an olive tree...put some olives on that salad...


----------



## CarolM

Have a fantastic Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry to here about your pain. I hope you recover soon.



You can join the race between me and @Lyn W that she proposed  Your are well qualified. I thinks she’s right that she would win though [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> omg that’s not cool, i don’t want to be a salad...In french olivier is also an olive tree...put some olives on that salad...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Can I then call Olivier "Russian Salad"



You can


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> And you do realize that anyone can see the CDR, right? And click the links. It might be dark in here, but the walls are made of glass!



I realise that. But posting this way means that anyone who happens to be on YouTube can’t find it. It’s not total privacy, but casual observers have to go a pretty obscure route to find the videos. We say a lot in the CDR.

Wherever you post on the internet, no matter how secure your privacy settings, things are not private. You cannot guarantee what someone else will do with what you have posted.

For that reason, turn off location services for photos and videos that you take on your camera or smart phone so your home address is not obvious. And don’t post anything, anywhere that you are not comfortable with... not even in the CDR.

I was an eSafety trainer at schools for many years.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We had some wonderful rain. [emoji3] [emoji3]



Yay!!! Rain is always good news for you


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I did not get much walking done.[emoji17]



Well you know what happened to me when I tried walk on Wednesday! [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> I'll just call you Peter.



How’bout pete’s salad


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I better not say anything anymore as it is political. But I have zero confidence in our government and their uncorruptibility.



It’s the same with “rebates” provided by goverments when one purchases electric vehicles. When the rebstes were put into place, sales of these cars dramatically increased. Once the rebstes were cut, sales went down. No incentives, no purchases.

Just like single-stream recycling...no incentive here at least to recycle. Very sad situation.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I saw that episode - they gave the male a name which makes it harder to watch!
> I was hoping he would get out alive and phew....he did!!
> Hope he was as lucky with his next female.



Right!!! [emoji23]. Now after reading Mark’s post, I’m wondering if they have nothing but cannibalizing females for babies??? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I have it sorted. I will make chocolate tortoises and stick the gang in amongst the chocolates. They will all look like chocolate. I will even paint their shells with chocolate so that they look even more like the actual chocolate tortoises.



Ok... well you won’t be able to call on me to help.. I’m sorry to say that if your disguise is authentic and successful, they may not be safe in my company... CHOCOLATE IS MY KRYPTONITE!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Only finished catching up now. This morning we had some really awesome rain. I am hoping that this winter we can get loads and loads of rain. In fact I want the rain that Mark got during his winter. On the advice of Dan, I want to move the gang outside so that they can start getting used to grazing etc. But because it is going into winter I will need to make sure that I build a few heated houses. Hopefully it won't be too expensive or hard to do. I still need to get it past Hubby that I will be spending more money on the torts. [emoji85]



Well you should have time to get it all sorted and planned .. you wouldn’t actually make the move official until spring right?? I don’t thing your heated boxes will be that complicated... especially since they don’t have to be so big [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> omg that’s not cool, i don’t want to be a salad...In french olivier is also an olive tree...put some olives on that salad...



Lmbo!! Can’t say as I blame you!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

AZtortMom said:


> Final product.
> They did a great job
> View attachment 268802
> View attachment 268803
> View attachment 268804
> View attachment 268805


Nice!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> You can


Lol, I will call you Oli. I would not like to be called a salad either. In fact when I was young and started working I would tell people over the phone that my name was Carolyn and I was called everything under the sun, even Carrot, and it annoyed me so much that I have now been telling people that my name is Carol ever since.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yay!!! Rain is always good news for you


Completely.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well you know what happened to me when I tried walk on Wednesday! [emoji23]


You see walking is unhealthy and detrimental to your health.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s the same with “rebates” provided by goverments when one purchases electric vehicles. When the rebstes were put into place, sales of these cars dramatically increased. Once the rebstes were cut, sales went down. No incentives, no purchases.
> 
> Just like single-stream recycling...no incentive here at least to recycle. Very sad situation.


And they all say, that they are concerned with the environment. But I bet you, if they made more money with things that are better for the environment they would encourage it far more and our environment would be in a much better state.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok... well you won’t be able to call on me to help.. I’m sorry to say that if your disguise is authentic and successful, they may not be safe in my company... CHOCOLATE IS MY KRYPTONITE!!!


Whahaha. o-O


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well you should have time to get it all sorted and planned .. you wouldn’t actually make the move official until spring right?? I don’t thing your heated boxes will be that complicated... especially since they don’t have to be so big [emoji16]


I hope so. But I am not a carpenter and don't really have decent tools. But I figure how hard can it be? Just cut the wood into the right sizes, put the insulation panels inside and then insert smaller size panels of wood so that the insulation is in between the wood. Then screw or nail some hinges to a top cover and add plastic flaps by the door. The only problem would be the heating of the box. I looked at the oil heaters and need to see if they need electricity. As I don't want their heat to go if the electricity is out.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I’m back and I’m on crutches. A&E think, after x ray and poking me a lot to see what hurts, it’s soft tissue injury with a query on a Baker’s Cyst as there is a lot of fluid in my knee. My calf is quite swollen too. Ice, painkillers, exercises and a Physio Review at A&E a week today. [emoji20]


I am sorry to haer that. A lot of massive electronic hugs from me for you and all best wishes for a speedey recovery.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> This is Alex:
> View attachment 268911


Who ist Alex ? Your baby sulcata ????


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Aw bless him!
> He's beautiful!


He has a lovely split scute !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Beautiful as always Sabine.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm on my way into town for my weekly shopping, post office trip. I'm all caught up on the goings on here in CDR, and this is my place marker.


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Lol, I will call you Oli. I would not like to be called a salad either. In fact when I was young and started working I would tell people over the phone that my name was Carolyn and I was called everything under the sun, even Carrot, and it annoyed me so much that I have now been telling people that my name is Carol ever since.



There are lots of people named Caroline here, you wouldn’t have had any problem here!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I hope so. But I am not a carpenter and don't really have decent tools. But I figure how hard can it be? Just cut the wood into the right sizes, put the insulation panels inside and then insert smaller size panels of wood so that the insulation is in between the wood. Then screw or nail some hinges to a top cover and add plastic flaps by the door. The only problem would be the heating of the box. I looked at the oil heaters and need to see if they need electricity. As I don't want their heat to go if the electricity is out.


Yes I think they will need electricity, I can't think of any heaters that don't unless you use gas/paraffin type but that wouldn't be very safe.
What about buying a large insulated dog kennel to save you the work?
I've been looking at them on Amazon.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes I think they will need electricity, I can't think of any heaters that don't unless you use gas/paraffin type but that wouldn't be very safe.
> What about buying a large insulated dog kennel to save you the work?
> I've been looking at them on Amazon.


Apparently the dog kennels don't work as nicely. And you cannot insulate them. [emoji17]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I hope so. But I am not a carpenter and don't really have decent tools. But I figure how hard can it be? Just cut the wood into the right sizes, put the insulation panels inside and then insert smaller size panels of wood so that the insulation is in between the wood. Then screw or nail some hinges to a top cover and add plastic flaps by the door. The only problem would be the heating of the box. I looked at the oil heaters and need to see if they need electricity. As I don't want their heat to go if the electricity is out.



Yes...the mini oil heaters do need electricity. The “oil” bit is inside the metal chambers and is what gently heats to create the heat of the radiator.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> This is Alex:
> View attachment 268911



[emoji173]️[emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Hi, Alex!!! [emoji173]️[emoji217]



I love him [emoji7]


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Better than I was but still very sore. I have been warned that it will probably get worse before it gets better and not to panic if it swells or seizes up overnight.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it won’t be too bad tomorrow



Oh snap!
Mend well my friend [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday roommates


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Apparently the dog kennels don't work as nicely. And you cannot insulate them. [emoji17]


The one I was looking at was pre insulated and you could do what Linda did with Joes and line it with some thermal wrap, but I don't know how cold your winters get so I could be talking through my hat!


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Right!!! [emoji23]. Now after reading Mark’s post, I’m wondering if they have nothing but cannibalizing females for babies??? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Oh my! [emoji33]


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


>



Hi Bee [emoji219][emoji1308]


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all..

Prepping for a bit of trip in two weeks... figured that I should make sure all the bits-n-bobs were in the bag!

I’ll keep the destination a surprise...but it’s not local.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...the mini oil heaters do need electricity. The “oil” bit is inside the metal chambers and is what gently heats to create the heat of the radiator.


Thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The one I was looking at was pre insulated and you could do what Linda did with Joes and line it with some thermal wrap, but I don't know how cold your winters get so I could be talking through my hat!


We don't go into the negatives. So may be worth a look.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all..
> 
> Prepping for a bit of trip in two weeks... figured that I should make sure all the bits-n-bobs were in the bag!
> 
> I’ll keep the destination a surprise...but it’s not local.
> 
> View attachment 268973


Oooh another mystery.


----------



## CarolM

Rue says Hi Everyone.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Rue says Hi Everyone.
> View attachment 268974



Hi Rue! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I love the smile [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

I absolutely love the look on the peacock’s face!
You know that is exactly what would happen in my household [emoji6][emoji1308]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 268976
> 
> I absolutely love the look on the peacock’s face!
> You know that is exactly what would happen in my household [emoji6][emoji1308]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Not to me. The praying mantis is the only insect, besides cockroaches, that I'm really afraid of. So, my excuse would be -- I'm afraid to tackle it because there a praying mantis on the loose!..  Come to think about it, I'm probably more grossed out by than afraid of cockroaches...


One year my birthday present was a really large praying mantis on my kitchen wall. That's what I woke up to. Dilly(our cat) told me "hey there's a bug in our house!" I coaxed the bug eater onto a newspaper and released him back home outside. It was a crazy morning. Even the cat was creeped out and made me do the dirty work.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> One year my birthday present was a really large praying mantis on my kitchen wall. That's what I woke up to. Dilly(our cat) told me "hey there's a bug in our house!" I coaxed the bug eater onto a newspaper and released him back home outside. It was a crazy morning. Even the cat was creeped out and made me do the dirty work.


[emoji33] [emoji33] Naughty Naughty Kitty Cat.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Very well put!!!


Yes...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I bet they enjoyed that.....would love to see pics.
> Sorry about your lack of sleep.
> Those grandkids will have to work harder to wear you out!


I'm sure they'll try.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I thought we utilized Ninjas for this sort of thing???


Anyone I know, in East Texas for example?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That's my Lena. !!


 SNAP'ish, right?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Listen there are so many posts going on in here they have to find it first. [emoji85] [emoji6]


Good thinking!  Who ever could wade through this torrent of posts, right?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have it sorted. I will make chocolate tortoises and stick the gang in amongst the chocolates. They will all look like chocolate. I will even paint their shells with chocolate so that they look even more like the actual chocolate tortoises.


I like to make iced sugar cookie bunnies for Easter. Plus I add buckeyes on the serving platter and wait for someone to get it.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> omg that’s not cool, i don’t want to be a salad...In french olivier is also an olive tree...put some olives on that salad...


But "Olivier" has the most positive associations for every Russian! 
I bet that chef was doing everything he could to ensure that his name would live on. Serves him right?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> I was an eSafety trainer at schools for many years.


That's when you met with a bunch "friends" you found online in some strange location, no?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good thinking!  Who ever could wade through this torrent of posts, right?


Right, then left, then 3 more lefts and two more rights!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I like to make iced sugar cookie bunnies for Easter. Plus I add buckeyes on the serving platter and wait for someone to get it.


Pics please. So this one can get it?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That's when you met with a bunch "friends" you found online in some strange location, no?


Lol. Totally right.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> How’bout pete’s salad


How about Sir Lawrence (as in Sir Laurence Olivier)? Or better still, how about Olivier?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Pics please. So this one can get it?


Yeah, I don't get it either. A male bunny is called a buck, but I don't know what a buck eye is.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And they all say, that they are concerned with the environment. But I bet you, if they made more money with things that are better for the environment they would encourage it far more and our environment would be in a much better state.


I saw something on the news today. There's a few companies in the US starting to recycle plastic in a different way. They don't have to have clean or specific types. They can also recycle Styrofoam. I was busy with my animals and missed part of it. They'll probably air it again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I went shopping and spent all my money. Now I have about 10 bags of produce to put away and 1 bag of odds and ends for a human. Misty is complaining for lunch, yet here I sit. I did put the ice cream away. I don't like thawed then re-frozen ice cream. 

Today I'm making green enchiladas for lunch. 

When I got home (after I put away the ice cream) I took a pad and pencil outside and sketched out my new driveway, the portion that would be at the garage. In order for me to be able to back my full sized Dodge truck out of the garage, I need a bit of a turn around outside the garage. . . sort of like what the end of a cul de sac looks like. So I drew it up and wrote down the measurements. They'll be starting construction not this summer, but next. (The City is widening my street from two lanes to six lanes)

I learned that the City will be contracting to do all the fence/driveway/etc. work, and I'm not responsible for any of it. That's a big load off my mind. Now I'm worried about how to contain the animals during fence work. You know the saying, "Don't lose any sleep over it."? Well, I'm losing sleep. This is such a worry for me. I'm building it, tearing it down, watching the excess traffic flow, tearing out the substrate on my old driveway, moving tortoise yards, I lay there for what seems like hours trying to go to sleep at night. I have a hard time shutting off my mind.

Well, time to go put away my groceries and make my green enchiladas. M-m-m-m my stomach is growling.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday roommates
> View attachment 268970


That sounds like a really good plan. Cookies, icecream, and strawberries for breakfast...I'm allowed by my doctor.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Rue says Hi Everyone.
> View attachment 268974


He is looking great, such a handsome tort!


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Bee [emoji219][emoji1308]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either. A male bunny is called a buck, but I don't know what a buck eye is.


Same here.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I saw something on the news today. There's a few companies in the US starting to recycle plastic in a different way. They don't have to have clean or specific types. They can also recycle Styrofoam. I was busy with my animals and missed part of it. They'll probably air it again.


We don't necessarily get the same programs here.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went shopping and spent all my money. Now I have about 10 bags of produce to put away and 1 bag of odds and ends for a human. Misty is complaining for lunch, yet here I sit. I did put the ice cream away. I don't like thawed then re-frozen ice cream.
> 
> Today I'm making green enchiladas for lunch.
> 
> When I got home (after I put away the ice cream) I took a pad and pencil outside and sketched out my new driveway, the portion that would be at the garage. In order for me to be able to back my full sized Dodge truck out of the garage, I need a bit of a turn around outside the garage. . . sort of like what the end of a cul de sac looks like. So I drew it up and wrote down the measurements. They'll be starting construction not this summer, but next. (The City is widening my street from two lanes to six lanes)
> 
> I learned that the City will be contracting to do all the fence/driveway/etc. work, and I'm not responsible for any of it. That's a big load off my mind. Now I'm worried about how to contain the animals during fence work. You know the saying, "Don't lose any sleep over it."? Well, I'm losing sleep. This is such a worry for me. I'm building it, tearing it down, watching the excess traffic flow, tearing out the substrate on my old driveway, moving tortoise yards, I lay there for what seems like hours trying to go to sleep at night. I have a hard time shutting off my mind.
> 
> Well, time to go put away my groceries and make my green enchiladas. M-m-m-m my stomach is growling.


I would worry too. But if I have learnt something, for all the amount we worry most things sort themselves or work out at the end.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That sounds like a really good plan. Cookies, icecream, and strawberries for breakfast...I'm allowed by my doctor.


[emoji24] [emoji24] I still don't see the picture.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> He is looking great, such a handsome tort!


Rue says thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I bet they enjoyed that.....would love to see pics.
> Sorry about your lack of sleep.
> Those grandkids will have to work harder to wear you out!


Got to get the pics from my daughter in law. Hopefully tonight I can post.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I wish....freezing overnight temps the last few nights.... nope, these are local sliders basking in the sun.


Ok I guess I should of had my glasses on


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> You can join the race between me and @Lyn W that she proposed  Your are well qualified. I thinks she’s right that she would win though [emoji23]


I am healing. I just have to wait until the end of the month to put my prosthetic on.


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> That sounds like a really good plan. Cookies, icecream, and strawberries for breakfast...I'm allowed by my doctor.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good thinking!  Who ever could wade through this torrent of posts, right?


Hay I'm here. I bought a 5.5g. and I have a scheme. Catch where catch can.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] I still don't see the picture.


I'll send one soon. It has to be fresh and springy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Got to get the pics from my daughter in law. Hopefully tonight I can post.


I hope so too.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hay I'm here. I bought a 5.5g. and I have a scheme. Catch where catch can.


Are you going to catch your own fish?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'll send one soon. It has to be fresh and springy.


No, I meant that I could still not see the picture that Noel posted.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I saw something on the news today. There's a few companies in the US starting to recycle plastic in a different way. They don't have to have clean or specific types. They can also recycle Styrofoam. I was busy with my animals and missed part of it. They'll probably air it again.


That's encouraging to know!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I hope so. But I am not a carpenter and don't really have decent tools. But I figure how hard can it be? Just cut the wood into the right sizes, put the insulation panels inside and then insert smaller size panels of wood so that the insulation is in between the wood. Then screw or nail some hinges to a top cover and add plastic flaps by the door. The only problem would be the heating of the box. I looked at the oil heaters and need to see if they need electricity. As I don't want their heat to go if the electricity is out.



Your definitely going to need some electricity... so maybe a solar charged battery system..?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went shopping and spent all my money. Now I have about 10 bags of produce to put away and 1 bag of odds and ends for a human. Misty is complaining for lunch, yet here I sit. I did put the ice cream away. I don't like thawed then re-frozen ice cream.
> 
> Today I'm making green enchiladas for lunch.
> 
> When I got home (after I put away the ice cream) I took a pad and pencil outside and sketched out my new driveway, the portion that would be at the garage. In order for me to be able to back my full sized Dodge truck out of the garage, I need a bit of a turn around outside the garage. . . sort of like what the end of a cul de sac looks like. So I drew it up and wrote down the measurements. They'll be starting construction not this summer, but next. (The City is widening my street from two lanes to six lanes)
> 
> I learned that the City will be contracting to do all the fence/driveway/etc. work, and I'm not responsible for any of it. That's a big load off my mind. Now I'm worried about how to contain the animals during fence work. You know the saying, "Don't lose any sleep over it."? Well, I'm losing sleep. This is such a worry for me. I'm building it, tearing it down, watching the excess traffic flow, tearing out the substrate on my old driveway, moving tortoise yards, I lay there for what seems like hours trying to go to sleep at night. I have a hard time shutting off my mind.
> 
> Well, time to go put away my groceries and make my green enchiladas. M-m-m-m my stomach is growling.


Will you have help to do all that Yvonne? Sounds like an awfully big job for one person.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Yes I think they will need electricity, I can't think of any heaters that don't unless you use gas/paraffin type but that wouldn't be very safe.
> What about buying a large insulated dog kennel to save you the work?
> I've been looking at them on Amazon.



I saw some good ones! I would have bought one if I could have gotten the door bigger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Your definitely going to need some electricity... so maybe a solar charged battery system..?


We will work something out. Solar battery system is too expensive for me.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> We don't necessarily get the same programs here.


Yes and in places in our country too. It really sounded like a good way to recycle plastic and Styrofoam. China is so overwhelmed they won't take anymore. I don't blame them. That method takes any plastic and turns it into reusable plastic again. I hope it's true.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Rue says Hi Everyone.
> View attachment 268974



Oh be still my heart!! [emoji813]️ [emoji171] [emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes and in places in our country too. It really sounded like a good way to recycle plastic and Styrofoam. China is so overwhelmed they won't take anymore. I don't blame them. That method takes any plastic and turns it into reusable plastic again. I hope it's true.


Sounds really good. Now they need to find a way to use recycling to create power/ energy. Now that would be much better.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I like to make iced sugar cookie bunnies for Easter. Plus I add buckeyes on the serving platter and wait for someone to get it.



Buckeyes??? I don’t get it??? Like giant bunny poop??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> No, I meant that I could still not see the picture that Noel posted.


Oh...well it quoted to me. So I probably owe you a picture anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Buckeyes??? I don’t get it??? Like giant bunny poop??


Hehehe.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went shopping and spent all my money. Now I have about 10 bags of produce to put away and 1 bag of odds and ends for a human. Misty is complaining for lunch, yet here I sit. I did put the ice cream away. I don't like thawed then re-frozen ice cream.
> 
> Today I'm making green enchiladas for lunch.
> 
> When I got home (after I put away the ice cream) I took a pad and pencil outside and sketched out my new driveway, the portion that would be at the garage. In order for me to be able to back my full sized Dodge truck out of the garage, I need a bit of a turn around outside the garage. . . sort of like what the end of a cul de sac looks like. So I drew it up and wrote down the measurements. They'll be starting construction not this summer, but next. (The City is widening my street from two lanes to six lanes)
> 
> I learned that the City will be contracting to do all the fence/driveway/etc. work, and I'm not responsible for any of it. That's a big load off my mind. Now I'm worried about how to contain the animals during fence work. You know the saying, "Don't lose any sleep over it."? Well, I'm losing sleep. This is such a worry for me. I'm building it, tearing it down, watching the excess traffic flow, tearing out the substrate on my old driveway, moving tortoise yards, I lay there for what seems like hours trying to go to sleep at night. I have a hard time shutting off my mind.
> 
> Well, time to go put away my groceries and make my green enchiladas. M-m-m-m my stomach is growling.



That’s great news about the city $$$.... but even so, the preparation is a lot of work and I would be losing sleep too. I sure hope that you’ve got some help for the interim arrangements...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Sounds really good. Now they need to find a way to use recycling to create power/ energy. Now that would be much better.


Yes. I missed part of the news article. It's a newly developing method of reusing plastic. They don't have to send any plastic to a landfill or China. They just turn it back into reusable plastic. I hope that type of technology grows into something. If the US keeps it up we'll be living in a landfill so big...there won't be room for US.


----------



## Momof4

In California they have a plastic straw ban! They do not offer plastic straws in a full service restaurant. If you want one, you need to ask for one. 
San Diego has a styrofoam ban too! No more styrofoam take out boxes.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went shopping and spent all my money. Now I have about 10 bags of produce to put away and 1 bag of odds and ends for a human. Misty is complaining for lunch, yet here I sit. I did put the ice cream away. I don't like thawed then re-frozen ice cream.
> 
> Today I'm making green enchiladas for lunch.
> 
> When I got home (after I put away the ice cream) I took a pad and pencil outside and sketched out my new driveway, the portion that would be at the garage. In order for me to be able to back my full sized Dodge truck out of the garage, I need a bit of a turn around outside the garage. . . sort of like what the end of a cul de sac looks like. So I drew it up and wrote down the measurements. They'll be starting construction not this summer, but next. (The City is widening my street from two lanes to six lanes)
> 
> I learned that the City will be contracting to do all the fence/driveway/etc. work, and I'm not responsible for any of it. That's a big load off my mind. Now I'm worried about how to contain the animals during fence work. You know the saying, "Don't lose any sleep over it."? Well, I'm losing sleep. This is such a worry for me. I'm building it, tearing it down, watching the excess traffic flow, tearing out the substrate on my old driveway, moving tortoise yards, I lay there for what seems like hours trying to go to sleep at night. I have a hard time shutting off my mind.
> 
> Well, time to go put away my groceries and make my green enchiladas. M-m-m-m my stomach is growling.



I can see why your losing sleep. It sounds stressful. Glad you have time to plan though. 

I would be interested in your measurements. We expanded our driveway in front of the garage to help with back up and turning so I didn’t have to do it 2-3 times to pull out.


----------



## Momof4

I’m so proud of myself today!! 
I hate needles and the Dr. talked me into getting my tetanus shot!! 
You know what?? It didn’t even hurt!!!
My next goal is to get my blood labs because it’s been 9yrs!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> In California they have a plastic straw ban! They do not offer plastic straws in a full service restaurant. If you want one, you need to ask for one.
> San Diego has a styrofoam ban too! No more styrofoam take out boxes.


Many places here have started using paper straws rather than plastic...........small steps but all going in the right direction.
I dread to think how any vhs tapes have gone to landfill as people have replaced with dvds or steaming. Must be a huge mountains worth!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Are you going to catch your own fish?


No. I really just want a betta, maybe a snail companion and possibly a little fish buddy. I'll have to get the little tank set up and functional first. But I did catch a deal for an aquarium.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m so proud of myself today!!
> I hate needles and the Dr. talked me into getting my tetanus shot!!
> You know what?? It didn’t even hurt!!!
> My next goal is to get my blood labs because it’s been 9yrs!!


Well done!
It rarely hurts with the needles they use these days but even if it did a small scratch is worth it if saves your life.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> In California they have a plastic straw ban! They do not offer plastic straws in a full service restaurant. If you want one, you need to ask for one.
> San Diego has a styrofoam ban too! No more styrofoam take out boxes.


I really respect a lot of California's efforts. I was considering declawing our kitten "Dilly" and heard on the news that California had banned that. It's not just declawing it's amputation of the ends of their fingers. I couldn't and wouldn't assign him to dealing with phantom pain for the rest of his life. He didn't kill my pet praying mantis and he still has his fingers.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Well done!
> It rarely hurts with the needles they use these days but even if it did a small scratch is worth it if saves your life.



I know!! It’s just a mental thing for me. I’ve had a needle phobia since I was 4 or 5 when I screamed and wiggled and the needle broke off in me!

I don’t know how I ever had kids with the test they run!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I know!! It’s just a mental thing for me. I’ve had a needle phobia since I was 4 or 5 when I screamed and wiggled and the needle broke off in me!
> 
> I don’t know how I ever had kids with the test they run!!


Something like that would definitely affect you!
Must have been horrible for you.
I remember having a booster jab when I was about 5 and struggled like mad - even called the nurse a bugger - much to my mother's embarrassment! 
I came away with a long scratch across my backside as a result of my antics - served me right!
I can still picture that episode and see the nurse - her name was Nurse Hawkins.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Will you have help to do all that Yvonne? Sounds like an awfully big job for one person.


No, the City will have a contractor who makes sure the right people are hired to do the work. I shouldn't have to do anything (other than worry about my animals escaping or walking off with a two-legged worker bee.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Buckeyes??? I don’t get it??? Like giant bunny poop??


Ah, ok. . . now I get it.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> That’s great news about the city $$$.... but even so, the preparation is a lot of work and I would be losing sleep too. I sure hope that you’ve got some help for the interim arrangements...


Yeah, it's too bad my tortoise partner lives so far away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m so proud of myself today!!
> I hate needles and the Dr. talked me into getting my tetanus shot!!
> You know what?? It didn’t even hurt!!!
> My next goal is to get my blood labs because it’s been 9yrs!!


You big sissy! What kind of example are you setting for your kids?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Many places here have started using paper straws rather than plastic...........small steps but all going in the right direction.
> I dread to think how any vhs tapes have gone to landfill as people have replaced with dvds or steaming. Must be a huge mountains worth!!


It makes me cringe inside whenever I see those plastic bottle-filled beaches 




It's disgusting! I donated to 4ocean :https://4ocean.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjw1...hafSQla847PJm1G2dh5nOgXZ872im_FgaAs9yEALw_wcB

But it really should be taken care of by those jerks who toss their bottles instead of putting them in the garbage.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> In California they have a plastic straw ban! They do not offer plastic straws in a full service restaurant. If you want one, you need to ask for one.
> San Diego has a styrofoam ban too! No more styrofoam take out boxes.



I think that’s awesome!
I wish it was nation wide


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> It makes me cringe inside whenever I see those plastic bottle-filled beaches
> 
> View attachment 269005
> 
> 
> It's disgusting! I donated to 4ocean :https://4ocean.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjw1...hafSQla847PJm1G2dh5nOgXZ872im_FgaAs9yEALw_wcB
> 
> But it really should be taken care of by those jerks who toss their bottles instead of putting them in the garbage.



Me too!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It makes me cringe inside whenever I see those plastic bottle-filled beaches
> 
> View attachment 269005
> 
> 
> It's disgusting! I donated to 4ocean :https://4ocean.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjw1...hafSQla847PJm1G2dh5nOgXZ872im_FgaAs9yEALw_wcB
> 
> But it really should be taken care of by those jerks who toss their bottles instead of putting them in the garbage.


Its very sad everywhere but shocking when you think that even the Galapagos Islands have plastic washed up on them.
Someone told me that some unscrupulous shipping lines dump waste at sea rather than the pay the tariffs for disposing of it at port. 
If it's true I don't know how you would catch them.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I think that’s awesome!
> I wish it was nation wide


........or world wide even!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Oh snap!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am healing. I just have to wait until the end of the month to put my prosthetic on.


My second cousin lost a leg in ww2. He was better then the rest of us walking on ice.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Progress report: In bed, it felt like I was all fixed. Moving round, it is obvious I am not. I am no worse than yesterday. Doing the exercises has improved the mobility. It feels like there’s swelling or something at the top of my calf that’s stopping me bending my knee properly and the muscle at the bottom of my calf goes into spasm quickly.
> 
> I shall keep doing the exercises and hopefully there will be more improvements [emoji846]


I've been following along, and I'm so glad you aren't worse! As much as we hate to do them, the exercises really do help, at least to keep your muscles as limber as possible.

Did you feel some kind of pop when this happened? Soft tissue injury sounds strange to me. It seems more like a tendon or ligament was damaged.

Be careful on the crutches...they make your underarms really sore.

And get some rest! Remember RICE!


----------



## Lyn W

My Solarmeter is arriving before 8 tomorrow so I'm off to bed to try to sleep and make sure I'm not just up but dressed when the postman knocks.
Whether I'll sleep or not at this early hour is another thing but I'll try.
So Nos Da fellow CDRers and see you on the morrow!
Take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I know!! It’s just a mental thing for me. I’ve had a needle phobia since I was 4 or 5 when I screamed and wiggled and the needle broke off in me!
> 
> I don’t know how I ever had kids with the test they run!!


I have that phobia too. My skin is thin but really tuff. When they can finally get the needle in, it stabs me. I try to warn them but they think they're schmarter...because I'm small.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You big sissy! What kind of example are you setting for your kids?



Yep, that’s me!![emoji4]
They don’t know. I’m always brave when they go in for shots.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> But mantids are sooooo beneficial! Well, beneficial unless you are it’s mate!
> 
> 
> SEXUAL CANNIBALISM AMONG female praying mantids may actually benefit males, in an evolutionary sense, according to a new study. The research suggests that when a male mantis is eaten by the female after mating, more of the male’s body material is passed into the female, and in turn, a higher number of eggs are laid. This also suggests there are genetic benefits to males that are eaten after copulation. Sexual cannibalism is common among mantids, and also occurs on a lesser scale among some scorpions and spiders.


When I was in 2nd grade, I found one of my bully male classmates pulling the legs off a praying mantis.

I love praying mantises, and hated the bully, so I took him on and actually beat the crap out of him! I just couldn't fathom why the playground monitor didn't see the issue my way. There was a bit of a ruckus, then it was over.

Being a kind, sweet little girl who defended wildlife, I only was ever in one more fistfight. I was 9 or 10, and it was with the neighbor boy.

Had nothing to do with wildlife...we simply hated each other. We were evenly matched, so our moms said "it was bound to happen sooner or later".

A black eye hurts...that was the end of my fighting career.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Its very sad everywhere but shocking when you think that even the Galapagos Islands have plastic washed up on them.
> Someone told me that some unscrupulous shipping lines dump waste at sea rather than the pay the tariffs for disposing of it at port.
> If it's true I don't know how you would catch them.


My news station has actually aired that wildlife is eating plastic. They can't tell the difference. I saw proof of that in a pet shop recently. My heart was breaking but I couldn't help them.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade, I found one of my bully male classmates pulling the legs off a praying mantis.
> 
> I love praying mantises, and hated the bully, so I took him on and actually beat the crap out of him! I just couldn't fathom why the playground monitor didn't see the issue my way. There was a bit of a ruckus, then it was over.
> 
> Being a kind, sweet little girl who defended wildlife, I only was ever in one more fistfight. I was 9 or 10, and it was with the neighbor boy.
> 
> Had nothing to do with wildlife...we simply hated each other. We were evenly matched, so our moms said "it was bound to happen sooner or later".
> 
> A black eye hurts...that was the end of my fighting career.


I don't like to fight either but...me and my brother tangled a few times. You can't believe what went on. I still really admire him. He could climb trees like a monkey. One fight I had him down but I ended up with a black eye. Fair is fair.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Something like that would definitely affect you!
> Must have been horrible for you.
> I remember having a booster jab when I was about 5 and struggled like mad - even called the nurse a bugger - much to my mother's embarrassment!
> I came away with a long scratch across my backside as a result of my antics - served me right!
> I can still picture that episode and see the nurse - her name was Nurse Hawkins.


Omg...that is so funny...no wonder the good Lord stuck you with a tortoise.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m so proud of myself today!!
> I hate needles and the Dr. talked me into getting my tetanus shot!!
> You know what?? It didn’t even hurt!!!
> My next goal is to get my blood labs because it’s been 9yrs!!



Holy smokes!!! You may be the healthiest person I know


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I know!! It’s just a mental thing for me. I’ve had a needle phobia since I was 4 or 5 when I screamed and wiggled and the needle broke off in me!
> 
> I don’t know how I ever had kids with the test they run!!



[emoji27] well now it’s perfectly understandable!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade, I found one of my bully male classmates pulling the legs off a praying mantis.
> 
> I love praying mantises, and hated the bully, so I took him on and actually beat the crap out of him! I just couldn't fathom why the playground monitor didn't see the issue my way. There was a bit of a ruckus, then it was over.
> 
> Being a kind, sweet little girl who defended wildlife, I only was ever in one more fistfight. I was 9 or 10, and it was with the neighbor boy.
> 
> Had nothing to do with wildlife...we simply hated each other. We were evenly matched, so our moms said "it was bound to happen sooner or later".
> 
> A black eye hurts...that was the end of my fighting career.



GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My Solarmeter is arriving before 8 tomorrow so I'm off to bed to try to sleep and make sure I'm not just up but dressed when the postman knocks.
> Whether I'll sleep or not at this early hour is another thing but I'll try.
> So Nos Da fellow CDRers and see you on the morrow!
> Take care.


What in the world is a solarmeter? But sleep well.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.
> View attachment 269020
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269022


What a wonderful family. Your grandsons are so cute. It looks like they fell in love with opo.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.
> View attachment 269020
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269022



Oh precious! Luv them little boys!!!


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade, I found one of my bully male classmates pulling the legs off a praying mantis.
> 
> I love praying mantises, and hated the bully, so I took him on and actually beat the crap out of him! I just couldn't fathom why the playground monitor didn't see the issue my way. There was a bit of a ruckus, then it was over.
> 
> Being a kind, sweet little girl who defended wildlife, I only was ever in one more fistfight. I was 9 or 10, and it was with the neighbor boy.
> 
> Had nothing to do with wildlife...we simply hated each other. We were evenly matched, so our moms said "it was bound to happen sooner or later".
> 
> A black eye hurts...that was the end of my fighting career.



I’m proud of you!!
Did you get in trouble with your mum & dad ?


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.
> View attachment 269020
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269022



Great pics of your family and Opo!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.
> View attachment 269020
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269022


And a very nice-looking family it is!!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. A bright but chilly Saturday here.
> I am going to try to go for a walk in my shoes today - if I can find a pair that fits my newly shaped foot comfortably.
> Time to try to move on from the boot I think.
> If that goes OK I am going to try driving next week.
> I'm getting very impatient and I have lots to do that I need my car for.
> So fingers crossed all will be well.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!


Good luck, Lyn. Hope all goes well.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> There are lots of people named Caroline here, you wouldn’t have had any problem here!



That is the problem. The Carolines

Carol in Carolyn (it’s my middle name too) pronounced Carol-in... and nobody seems to get it right


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Apparently the dog kennels don't work as nicely. And you cannot insulate them. [emoji17]



Yes you can insulate them - I did. And you can buy insulated kennels too


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> What a wonderful family. Your grandsons are so cute. It looks like they fell in love with opo.


Thanks my grandsons really enjoyed Opo. Opo wasn't skittish with them either.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh precious! Luv them little boys!!!


Thanks, they are well behaved. We have been to a few restaurants with no problems. Opo was comfortable around them also but I think that's because they were always feeding him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Great pics of your family and Opo!!!


Thank you


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> And a very nice-looking family it is!!


Thanks Yvonne, I actually have 8 grandchildren. 4 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> That's when you met with a bunch "friends" you found online in some strange location, no?



Erm... yes! [emoji23]

They were actually members of my Moderator forum. And I had met a couple of them before. But as my, then, teenagers put it...

“So you’re going to a pub in a town you don’t know to meet a bunch of blokes who you only know through the internet... and you’re an eSafety trainer”

I know them all quite well now.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went shopping and spent all my money. Now I have about 10 bags of produce to put away and 1 bag of odds and ends for a human. Misty is complaining for lunch, yet here I sit. I did put the ice cream away. I don't like thawed then re-frozen ice cream.
> 
> Today I'm making green enchiladas for lunch.
> 
> When I got home (after I put away the ice cream) I took a pad and pencil outside and sketched out my new driveway, the portion that would be at the garage. In order for me to be able to back my full sized Dodge truck out of the garage, I need a bit of a turn around outside the garage. . . sort of like what the end of a cul de sac looks like. So I drew it up and wrote down the measurements. They'll be starting construction not this summer, but next. (The City is widening my street from two lanes to six lanes)
> 
> I learned that the City will be contracting to do all the fence/driveway/etc. work, and I'm not responsible for any of it. That's a big load off my mind. Now I'm worried about how to contain the animals during fence work. You know the saying, "Don't lose any sleep over it."? Well, I'm losing sleep. This is such a worry for me. I'm building it, tearing it down, watching the excess traffic flow, tearing out the substrate on my old driveway, moving tortoise yards, I lay there for what seems like hours trying to go to sleep at night. I have a hard time shutting off my mind.
> 
> Well, time to go put away my groceries and make my green enchiladas. M-m-m-m my stomach is growling.



That’s a massive road scheme going from 2 lanes to 6. No wonder you’re concerned!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m so proud of myself today!!
> I hate needles and the Dr. talked me into getting my tetanus shot!!
> You know what?? It didn’t even hurt!!!
> My next goal is to get my blood labs because it’s been 9yrs!!



Well done you! 

To make you even happier, the needle used for anti-tetanus is one of the biggest. Everything else should hurt less


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone! There was a lot to catch up on this morning!

Lovely to see Ray and his family in the flesh. The boys look so pleased at being photographed with Opo 

I made steady improvement yesterday. The back of my knee is still quite tender, but the spasms in my calf are fewer and less severe. I can take weight on the foot now and could do with a walking stick rather than crutches as I just need something to stop me wobbling if the muscle gets me. 

I think the Baker’s Cyst is looking quite likely as the cause now I have read up on it. I’ll see what the physio says next week.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh...well it quoted to me. So I probably owe you a picture anyway.


Lol, Sometimes when I cannot see a picture in an original post it does show up in a post where someone else replied to it. And yes, you owe us a video so that we can hear that lovely accent of yours.  In fact there we are waiting for the other members to share their voice accents for us too. I am keen to hear what everybody sounds like.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I missed part of the news article. It's a newly developing method of reusing plastic. They don't have to send any plastic to a landfill or China. They just turn it back into reusable plastic. I hope that type of technology grows into something. If the US keeps it up we'll be living in a landfill so big...there won't be room for US.


That is so sad. At least over here Coca Cola company does its part. Although they do put their "Soda's"in plastic bottles, they also put them in glass bottles which are cheaper than the plastic bottles and you get money back on the glass bottle as well. So I always try to buy the glass bottles when I have to buy 500ml. They don't do 2lt in glass yet though,


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so proud of myself today!!
> I hate needles and the Dr. talked me into getting my tetanus shot!!
> You know what?? It didn’t even hurt!!!
> My next goal is to get my blood labs because it’s been 9yrs!!


Well done. Very proud of you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> No. I really just want a betta, maybe a snail companion and possibly a little fish buddy. I'll have to get the little tank set up and functional first. But I did catch a deal for an aquarium.


That is great. Don't forget to post pictures if you can. We LOVE pictures. You know what they say.... One picture can say a 1000 words!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so proud of myself today!!
> I hate needles and the Dr. talked me into getting my tetanus shot!!
> You know what?? It didn’t even hurt!!!
> My next goal is to get my blood labs because it’s been 9yrs!!


Why did you need a tetanus shot by the way?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I really respect a lot of California's efforts. I was considering declawing our kitten "Dilly" and heard on the news that California had banned that. It's not just declawing it's amputation of the ends of their fingers. I couldn't and wouldn't assign him to dealing with phantom pain for the rest of his life. He didn't kill my pet praying mantis and he still has his fingers.


I feel the same way. If we want to domesticate wild animals then we must accept the consequences of their idiosyncrasies.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Something like that would definitely affect you!
> Must have been horrible for you.
> I remember having a booster jab when I was about 5 and struggled like mad - even called the nurse a bugger - much to my mother's embarrassment!
> I came away with a long scratch across my backside as a result of my antics - served me right!
> I can still picture that episode and see the nurse - her name was Nurse Hawkins.


Wow, You have a very good memory!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, ok. . . now I get it.


I still don't.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It makes me cringe inside whenever I see those plastic bottle-filled beaches
> 
> View attachment 269005
> 
> 
> It's disgusting! I donated to 4ocean :https://4ocean.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjw1...hafSQla847PJm1G2dh5nOgXZ872im_FgaAs9yEALw_wcB
> 
> But it really should be taken care of by those jerks who toss their bottles instead of putting them in the garbage.


Thank goodness our beaches don't look like that. But that is not to say that there are is no rubbish on them. But there are lots of people who take time out of their weekends and go and clean up the beaches.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 269006
> 
> Oh snap!


LOL. Last night I had a big cockroach in my room. So I just told Jarrod that if he did not want me to kill it then he better come and catch it. Which he did. Saved me the trouble of finding a shoe and trying to get the thing in the right position so that I could squash it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My Solarmeter is arriving before 8 tomorrow so I'm off to bed to try to sleep and make sure I'm not just up but dressed when the postman knocks.
> Whether I'll sleep or not at this early hour is another thing but I'll try.
> So Nos Da fellow CDRers and see you on the morrow!
> Take care.


Take care too.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade, I found one of my bully male classmates pulling the legs off a praying mantis.
> 
> I love praying mantises, and hated the bully, so I took him on and actually beat the crap out of him! I just couldn't fathom why the playground monitor didn't see the issue my way. There was a bit of a ruckus, then it was over.
> 
> Being a kind, sweet little girl who defended wildlife, I only was ever in one more fistfight. I was 9 or 10, and it was with the neighbor boy.
> 
> Had nothing to do with wildlife...we simply hated each other. We were evenly matched, so our moms said "it was bound to happen sooner or later".
> 
> A black eye hurts...that was the end of my fighting career.


Whahaha. That is so funny and good for you. I am always for woman power!! Don't rile us up, as we will fight back and we don't pull our punches.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.
> View attachment 269020
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269022


What a gorgeous family you have.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That is the problem. The Carolines
> 
> Carol in Carolyn (it’s my middle name too) pronounced Carol-in... and nobody seems to get it right


I would pronounce mine more like Carol-Lin


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes you can insulate them - I did. And you can buy insulated kennels too


I will have to look and see if we can get them here and what the cost would be compared to doing it myself. As I still have to get it past hubby!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Erm... yes! [emoji23]
> 
> They were actually members of my Moderator forum. And I had met a couple of them before. But as my, then, teenagers put it...
> 
> “So you’re going to a pub in a town you don’t know to meet a bunch of blokes who you only know through the internet... and you’re an eSafety trainer”
> 
> I know them all quite well now.


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone! There was a lot to catch up on this morning!
> 
> Lovely to see Ray and his family in the flesh. The boys look so pleased at being photographed with Opo
> 
> I made steady improvement yesterday. The back of my knee is still quite tender, but the spasms in my calf are fewer and less severe. I can take weight on the foot now and could do with a walking stick rather than crutches as I just need something to stop me wobbling if the muscle gets me.
> 
> I think the Baker’s Cyst is looking quite likely as the cause now I have read up on it. I’ll see what the physio says next week.


I looked it up. It looks quite painful.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning All,

I am so glad it is FRIDAY!!!! Yayyyy, weekend here we come. Last night I had a horrible dream. I dreamt that I had another car accident. That I was going to park in the parking lot at the shops, but my brakes would not work, as much as I tried pushing on them it still would not work. I even tried pulling the hand brake (which the Prius does not have) it still would not work and as a consequence I went into the front of another car.  I wonder if the universe is trying to tell me to not drive a car? Anyway we had some really good rain yesterday and the sun is out today. I am hoping that with the rain that we received, the egg in my garden would hatch, but I did not see anything this morning. Sigh, this egg is stressing me big time. Oh well, I should most probably not watch the egg anymore and then it might hatch. Have an awesome Friday everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> What a gorgeous family you have.


Thank you


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade, I found one of my bully male classmates pulling the legs off a praying mantis.
> 
> I love praying mantises, and hated the bully, so I took him on and actually beat the crap out of him! I just couldn't fathom why the playground monitor didn't see the issue my way. There was a bit of a ruckus, then it was over.
> 
> Being a kind, sweet little girl who defended wildlife, I only was ever in one more fistfight. I was 9 or 10, and it was with the neighbor boy.
> 
> Had nothing to do with wildlife...we simply hated each other. We were evenly matched, so our moms said "it was bound to happen sooner or later".
> 
> A black eye hurts...that was the end of my fighting career.


Well done to you!
Hope it taught him a lesson!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My news station has actually aired that wildlife is eating plastic. They can't tell the difference. I saw proof of that in a pet shop recently. My heart was breaking but I couldn't help them.


There are some terrible examples of dead sea birds, dolphins, turtles, whales etc that have all died as a result of plastic.
In fact microplastics are turning up in the fish we eat now so it's even making its way into our food chains.
It's true - what goes around comes around!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.
> View attachment 269020
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269022


A lovely family picture. Your grandsons are handsome little chaps and Opo is obviously enjoying the attention.
He's bigger than I imagined and a great looking tort.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> What in the world is a solarmeter? But sleep well.


It's to test the uvb levels in Lola's bulbs.
Not cheap - but in the long run it may save me some money in replacing mvbs.
I tend to replace them every 6 - 9 months in case the uvb output has weakened, but hopefully this meter will help me be more accurate.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Good luck, Lyn. Hope all goes well.


Thanks Gillian first attempts are a bit painful, but at least I'm in matching slippers now!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That is the problem. The Carolines
> 
> Carol in Carolyn (it’s my middle name too) pronounced Carol-in... and nobody seems to get it right


Lyn on its own is much easier 
Although people rarely spell it correctly - I'm often Lynn, Lyne, Lynne or Lin and because it can't be shortened it tends to be made longer to Lynny (or Ninny as my all my nephews and nieces call me)
I answer to anything though!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone! There was a lot to catch up on this morning!
> 
> Lovely to see Ray and his family in the flesh. The boys look so pleased at being photographed with Opo
> 
> I made steady improvement yesterday. The back of my knee is still quite tender, but the spasms in my calf are fewer and less severe. I can take weight on the foot now and could do with a walking stick rather than crutches as I just need something to stop me wobbling if the muscle gets me.
> 
> I think the Baker’s Cyst is looking quite likely as the cause now I have read up on it. I’ll see what the physio says next week.


Good to hear your leg is bit less painful today,although it will still take a good while to heal properly so rest it as much as possible.
I find that one crutch is easier, and I'm even starting to manage without that in the house. 
I'm going to go for a little drive next week to do my own shopping - who'd have thought I'd be so excited about a trip to Aldi or Tesco!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is so sad. At least over here Coca Cola company does its part. Although they do put their "Soda's"in plastic bottles, they also put them in glass bottles which are cheaper than the plastic bottles and you get money back on the glass bottle as well. So I always try to buy the glass bottles when I have to buy 500ml. They don't do 2lt in glass yet though,


Coca Cola told me that their plastic bottles are 100% recyclable (?) but that's not much good if people don't make the effort to put them in a recycling bin.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Wow, You have a very good memory!!


Fighting a nurse armed with a syringe in the doctor's surgery is not easily forgotten, and it was a story about me that was repeated regularly as I was growing up so I wasn't allowed to forget it!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> LOL. Last night I had a big cockroach in my room. So I just told Jarrod that if he did not want me to kill it then he better come and catch it. Which he did. Saved me the trouble of finding a shoe and trying to get the thing in the right position so that I could squash it.


Don't throw shoes at them, they are armed!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All,
> 
> I am so glad it is FRIDAY!!!! Yayyyy, weekend here we come. Last night I had a horrible dream. I dreamt that I had another car accident. That I was going to park in the parking lot at the shops, but my brakes would not work, as much as I tried pushing on them it still would not work. I even tried pulling the hand brake (which the Prius does not have) it still would not work and as a consequence I went into the front of another car.  I wonder if the universe is trying to tell me to not drive a car? Anyway we had some really good rain yesterday and the sun is out today. I am hoping that with the rain that we received, the egg in my garden would hatch, but I did not see anything this morning. Sigh, this egg is stressing me big time. Oh well, I should most probably not watch the egg anymore and then it might hatch. Have an awesome Friday everyone.


We've had all sorts of precipitation in the last 24 hours - rain, sleet snow and hail . There was a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon but it is quite bright this morning.
I think there's more rain heading our way this afternoon. Welcome to Spring!!!!
I bet as soon as you ignore the egg it will hatch - a watched pot never boils!
How long has it been there?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Gateway to the Weekend everyone!
So much for my parcel arriving before 8 am!!
I've been up since 7 and still haven't had my shower because Sod's Law is that it would arrive as soon as I got in.
So I sit and wait!
Hope you all have a good day, but I expect I will still be here for a while.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Erm... yes! [emoji23]
> 
> They were actually members of my Moderator forum. And I had met a couple of them before. But as my, then, teenagers put it...
> 
> “So you’re going to a pub in a town you don’t know to meet a bunch of blokes who you only know through the internet... and you’re an eSafety trainer”
> 
> I know them all quite well now.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone! There was a lot to catch up on this morning!
> 
> Lovely to see Ray and his family in the flesh. The boys look so pleased at being photographed with Opo
> 
> I made steady improvement yesterday. The back of my knee is still quite tender, but the spasms in my calf are fewer and less severe. I can take weight on the foot now and could do with a walking stick rather than crutches as I just need something to stop me wobbling if the muscle gets me.
> 
> I think the Baker’s Cyst is looking quite likely as the cause now I have read up on it. I’ll see what the physio says next week.



Well that’s good! Do take it easy for a while though.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All,
> 
> I am so glad it is FRIDAY!!!! Yayyyy, weekend here we come. Last night I had a horrible dream. I dreamt that I had another car accident. That I was going to park in the parking lot at the shops, but my brakes would not work, as much as I tried pushing on them it still would not work. I even tried pulling the hand brake (which the Prius does not have) it still would not work and as a consequence I went into the front of another car.  I wonder if the universe is trying to tell me to not drive a car? Anyway we had some really good rain yesterday and the sun is out today. I am hoping that with the rain that we received, the egg in my garden would hatch, but I did not see anything this morning. Sigh, this egg is stressing me big time. Oh well, I should most probably not watch the egg anymore and then it might hatch. Have an awesome Friday everyone.



You just need to get you a big truck hopefully the sun will chase your dreams away and you’ll have a wonderful day! 

I’m sure Dan’s hatching has got you all on eggshells!!! Don’t you have a datalogger that is contributing to their success? Or is that for someone else??


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I would pronounce mine more like Carol-Lin



Either way..

It isn’t Caroline!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All,
> 
> I am so glad it is FRIDAY!!!! Yayyyy, weekend here we come. Last night I had a horrible dream. I dreamt that I had another car accident. That I was going to park in the parking lot at the shops, but my brakes would not work, as much as I tried pushing on them it still would not work. I even tried pulling the hand brake (which the Prius does not have) it still would not work and as a consequence I went into the front of another car.  I wonder if the universe is trying to tell me to not drive a car? Anyway we had some really good rain yesterday and the sun is out today. I am hoping that with the rain that we received, the egg in my garden would hatch, but I did not see anything this morning. Sigh, this egg is stressing me big time. Oh well, I should most probably not watch the egg anymore and then it might hatch. Have an awesome Friday everyone.



All very stressful. Your brain clearly working overtime last night!


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Good luck, Lyn. Hope all goes well.



How did I miss this post?!

Hello Gillian! Lovely to not see you in the CDR.  I hope you and Oli are OK.

For those of you newer to the CDR, Gillian lives in Jordan where it’s usually far too hot, but in winter they still get snow occasionally!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lyn on its own is much easier
> Although people rarely spell it correctly - I'm often Lynn, Lyne, Lynne or Lin and because it can't be shortened it tends to be made longer to Lynny (or Ninny as my all my nephews and nieces call me)
> I answer to anything though!



I get Lynda far too often 

When I was a teenager a little boy I babysat for had a speech impediment and called me Yana. My sister, Nicky was Iggy.

That little boy has perfect speech now and is some sort of cyber security expert for the US Navy


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear your leg is bit less painful today,although it will still take a good while to heal properly so rest it as much as possible.
> I find that one crutch is easier, and I'm even starting to manage without that in the house.
> I'm going to go for a little drive next week to do my own shopping - who'd have thought I'd be so excited about a trip to Aldi or Tesco!!!



Woohoo! That sounds exciting.

I risked driving this morning to go get a repeat prescription for my hayfever medication. It was fine. I can press the clutch pedal OK and change gear. (It’s my left leg and I was a little afraid it might trigger a muscle spasm)

JoesDad is going to pick up a walking stick for me as the crutches are a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Coca Cola told me that their plastic bottles are 100% recyclable (?) but that's not much good if people don't make the effort to put them in a recycling bin.



It’s better if they’re not plastic in the first place. The less we use plastic the better now.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We've had all sorts of precipitation in the last 24 hours - rain, sleet snow and hail . There was a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon but it is quite bright this morning.
> I think there's more rain heading our way this afternoon. Welcome to Spring!!!!
> I bet as soon as you ignore the egg it will hatch - a watched pot never boils!
> How long has it been there?



Son had the lot in central London yesterday... even snow!

We had hail, sleet and rain showers but escaped snow.


----------



## JoesMum

I am keeping my head down. While I was out sorting out my hayfever meds, a parcel was delivered next door for us. My lovely neighbour brought it round and warned me that our neurotic neighbour (let’s call her NN) on the other side of the road is after me.

Apparently NN has problems with her computer and I was in and it all got very tearful and the lovely neighbour also had to listen to something about a broken fence and a leak and...

* Sigh *

I made the mistake of fixing NN’s computer once. She was very grateful and bought me wine as a thank you, but now she keeps coming round and, frankly, I am going to have to tell her to go to a computer shop with it. If there was a remote chance of popping in and out quickly to sort it out then I would be fine, but there isn’t... And you have to hear her entire life story every time! 

Luckily, today I have crutches I can brandish and claim I am in too much discomfort to think about fixing computers.

I feel awful about talking about someone else like this. It sounds really unkind. And I suppose it is. But NN has stretched my patience too far. She has adult children living locally; they can help her find help!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> There are some terrible examples of dead sea birds, dolphins, turtles, whales etc that have all died as a result of plastic.
> In fact microplastics are turning up in the fish we eat now so it's even making its way into our food chains.
> It's true - what goes around comes around!


I have heard that those scrubs that we all like to use in the shower and bath, have tiny plastic balls in them and are being washed out to sea, which in turn then gets consumed by the fish. Basically what you are talking about above. So if you have to use a scrub then use the ones with apricot shells etc.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lyn on its own is much easier
> Although people rarely spell it correctly - I'm often Lynn, Lyne, Lynne or Lin and because it can't be shortened it tends to be made longer to Lynny (or Ninny as my all my nephews and nieces call me)
> I answer to anything though!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Coca Cola told me that their plastic bottles are 100% recyclable (?) but that's not much good if people don't make the effort to put them in a recycling bin.


Very true!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Fighting a nurse armed with a syringe in the doctor's surgery is not easily forgotten, and it was a story about me that was repeated regularly as I was growing up so I wasn't allowed to forget it!


Mmmm, but I would have forgotten the nurses name along the way. Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Don't throw shoes at them, they are armed!
> View attachment 269029


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We've had all sorts of precipitation in the last 24 hours - rain, sleet snow and hail . There was a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon but it is quite bright this morning.
> I think there's more rain heading our way this afternoon. Welcome to Spring!!!!
> I bet as soon as you ignore the egg it will hatch - a watched pot never boils!
> How long has it been there?


That is the problem, I forgot when it way laid. and cannot find any pictures with a date on them. I know that I took some and posted it on TFO somewhere, but to scroll through all the posts and threads is a mission. I am going to have to do it sometime though. I just went and checked back in my photos again and I think that I found the photo that I took of the spot when she laid her egg. Which was dated 26 May 2018. That is already 315 days. Somehow I do not think that the egg was fertile. but I still don't want to disturb it just in case.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Gateway to the Weekend everyone!
> So much for my parcel arriving before 8 am!!
> I've been up since 7 and still haven't had my shower because Sod's Law is that it would arrive as soon as I got in.
> So I sit and wait!
> Hope you all have a good day, but I expect I will still be here for a while.


Well I hope it has arrived by now!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You just need to get you a big truck hopefully the sun will chase your dreams away and you’ll have a wonderful day!
> 
> I’m sure Dan’s hatching has got you all on eggshells!!! Don’t you have a datalogger that is contributing to their success? Or is that for someone else??


Yes, I have the data loggers buried for them and I buried a sensor push for them as well, which allows us to get info now instead of waiting the year for the data loggers. I send them the temp readings and humidity readings every two weeks. And yes, it was fantastic news the Dan's egg hatched. Now all his other have to hatch as well. So very happy for him. Which means that you getting one of these torts is closer than you think.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Either way..
> 
> It isn’t Caroline!


Lol, too true!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Woohoo! That sounds exciting.
> 
> I risked driving this morning to go get a repeat prescription for my hayfever medication. It was fine. I can press the clutch pedal OK and change gear. (It’s my left leg and I was a little afraid it might trigger a muscle spasm)
> 
> JoesDad is going to pick up a walking stick for me as the crutches are a bit of a nuisance.


Tell him to get you one with a Tortoise as the head of the stick.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am keeping my head down. While I was out sorting out my hayfever meds, a parcel was delivered next door for us. My lovely neighbour brought it round and warned me that our neurotic neighbour (let’s call her NN) on the other side of the road is after me.
> 
> Apparently NN has problems with her computer and I was in and it all got very tearful and the lovely neighbour also had to listen to something about a broken fence and a leak and...
> 
> * Sigh *
> 
> I made the mistake of fixing NN’s computer once. She was very grateful and bought me wine as a thank you, but now she keeps coming round and, frankly, I am going to have to tell her to go to a computer shop with it. If there was a remote chance of popping in and out quickly to sort it out then I would be fine, but there isn’t... And you have to hear her entire life story every time!
> 
> Luckily, today I have crutches I can brandish and claim I am in too much discomfort to think about fixing computers.
> 
> I feel awful about talking about someone else like this. It sounds really unkind. And I suppose it is. But NN has stretched my patience too far. She has adult children living locally; they can help her find help!


I don't blame you. It would probably also be better if her children got involved then at least they can visit their Mum. Besides the kids of today should be able to fix most things computer wise and if not then it needs to be taken to a shop. The problem is that people don't want to pay, that is why they take advantage of kind people like you.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> How did I miss this post?!
> 
> Hello Gillian! Lovely to not see you in the CDR.  I hope you and Oli are OK.
> 
> For those of you newer to the CDR, Gillian lives in Jordan where it’s usually far too hot, but in winter they still get snow occasionally!


Hi Linda, hope you are well.

Lovely to not see you too.

We are fine, thanks and hope you are too.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Either way..
> 
> It isn’t Caroline!



So the difference is just a pause between carol and lyn?


----------



## AZtortMom

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you



Wonderful pictures [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian M said:


> Good luck, Lyn. Hope all goes well.



Hi Gillian!
I was just thinking about you and Olli [emoji851]
I hope you two are well [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]
I caught some type of cold yuck!
I knew I was in trouble when I saw a small toddler coughing and sneezing next to me at the eye doctor’s Tuesday [emoji58]
Happy Friday


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian first attempts are a bit painful, but at least I'm in matching slippers now!


Hi Lyn and hi Lola.

A good start. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Gillian!
> I was just thinking about you and Olli [emoji851]
> I hope you two are well [emoji173]️[emoji217]


Hi! Nice to hear from you.

We are fine, thanks, despite the very unstable weather conditions.

How are you, back there? Hope to hear you are well.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> So the difference is just a pause between carol and lyn?



Caroline - in the English speaking world - has the i pronounced to rhyme with my. 


Carolyn - has the y pronounced like the i in dig.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]
> I caught some type of cold yuck!
> I knew I was in trouble when I saw a small toddler coughing and sneezing next to me at the eye doctor’s Tuesday [emoji58]
> Happy Friday
> View attachment 269035



Bleurgh! Yuk!

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian M said:


> Hi! Nice to hear from you.
> 
> We are fine, thanks, despite the very unstable weather conditions.
> 
> How are you, back there? Hope to hear you are well.



We are well, it is nice here, a little cool for this time of year, but, I will take it. [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Gillian first attempts are a bit painful, but at least I'm in matching slippers now!



Hi Lyn!
Good start indeed!
[emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> That’s a massive road scheme going from 2 lanes to 6. No wonder you’re concerned!


I'm going to take pictures (if I can remember) of the before, during and after.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> That’s a massive road scheme going from 2 lanes to 6. No wonder you’re concerned!


And right now there is no speed limit sign posted, which means it's legal to drive the legal limit, which is 55mph. But no one drives that slow as there are no cops here to slow them down. I can't imagine how it's going to sound with 6 lanes of cars speeding back and forth all day and night.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Lol, Sometimes when I cannot see a picture in an original post it does show up in a post where someone else replied to it. And yes, you owe us a video so that we can hear that lovely accent of yours.  In fact there we are waiting for the other members to share their voice accents for us too. I am keen to hear what everybody sounds like.


Well, you won't be hearing my voice. I don't have any devices that record sound.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well I hope it has arrived by now!


Nope! No sign of it yet !
I checked the email and it definitely says 8 a.m.not p.m.
It's not as if I was going anywhere, but I still haven't had my shower!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> LOL. Last night I had a big cockroach in my room. So I just told Jarrod that if he did not want me to kill it then he better come and catch it. Which he did. Saved me the trouble of finding a shoe and trying to get the thing in the right position so that I could squash it.


Thankfully, I don't have them in the house, but outside is a whole other matter. My tortoise sheds are crawling with them. I've got shelves in all the sheds, and yesterday I bought roach poison to set on the shelves. Hopefully that will get the pesky critters under control. The package says they eat the bait then go someplace else to die. A pest control guy I know told me the kind of roaches I have outside rarely come into the house, thank goodness.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I would pronounce mine more like Carol-Lin


I've always thought "Carolyn" was "Carol-lin" and "Caroline" was "Carol-line"


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]
> I caught some type of cold yuck!
> I knew I was in trouble when I saw a small toddler coughing and sneezing next to me at the eye doctor’s Tuesday [emoji58]
> Happy Friday
> View attachment 269035


Hi Noel 
What did the doc have to say about your vision?
Hope your cold doesn't last too long.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> There are some terrible examples of dead sea birds, dolphins, turtles, whales etc that have all died as a result of plastic.
> In fact microplastics are turning up in the fish we eat now so it's even making its way into our food chains.
> It's true - what goes around comes around!


To say nothing of the poor wildlife that gets caught in those plastic rings that hold six packs of soda together.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Caroline - in the English speaking world - has the i pronounced to rhyme with my.
> 
> 
> Carolyn - has the y pronounced like the i in dig.


Or as the old Look and Read programmes would say -
Caroline has a 'magic e' which changes the letter i from its sound into its name!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> We've had all sorts of precipitation in the last 24 hours - rain, sleet snow and hail . There was a thunderstorm yesterday afternoon but it is quite bright this morning.
> I think there's more rain heading our way this afternoon. Welcome to Spring!!!!
> I bet as soon as you ignore the egg it will hatch - a watched pot never boils!
> How long has it been there?


Aren't you the one who said you were in a drought? Our drought was broken this winter too.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> You just need to get you a big truck hopefully the sun will chase your dreams away and you’ll have a wonderful day!
> 
> I’m sure Dan’s hatching has got you all on eggshells!!! Don’t you have a datalogger that is contributing to their success? Or is that for someone else??


A big truck! Yes, of course. That's the answer!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> A lovely family picture. Your grandsons are handsome little chaps and Opo is obviously enjoying the attention.
> He's bigger than I imagined and a great looking tort.


Thank you my grandsons are great. They move around so much I have to be careful not to back up into them with my chair. My neck is on a swivel. Lol
Opo will be 2 in June and weighs almost 7 lbs. I am hoping for close to 10 lbs by June.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I am keeping my head down. While I was out sorting out my hayfever meds, a parcel was delivered next door for us. My lovely neighbour brought it round and warned me that our neurotic neighbour (let’s call her NN) on the other side of the road is after me.
> 
> Apparently NN has problems with her computer and I was in and it all got very tearful and the lovely neighbour also had to listen to something about a broken fence and a leak and...
> 
> * Sigh *
> 
> I made the mistake of fixing NN’s computer once. She was very grateful and bought me wine as a thank you, but now she keeps coming round and, frankly, I am going to have to tell her to go to a computer shop with it. If there was a remote chance of popping in and out quickly to sort it out then I would be fine, but there isn’t... And you have to hear her entire life story every time!
> 
> Luckily, today I have crutches I can brandish and claim I am in too much discomfort to think about fixing computers.
> 
> I feel awful about talking about someone else like this. It sounds really unkind. And I suppose it is. But NN has stretched my patience too far. She has adult children living locally; they can help her find help!


I've seen way too many old people with this problem. I guess they're lonely. I've tried very hard to not become "that person." Consequently, I've gone the other way and am more of a recluse.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Well done you!
> 
> To make you even happier, the needle used for anti-tetanus is one of the biggest. Everything else should hurt less



I didn’t know that!!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> So the difference is just a pause between carol and lyn?


Not really but it sounds like you are saying Carol lyn. It could also sound like you are saying Caro lyn. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]
> I caught some type of cold yuck!
> I knew I was in trouble when I saw a small toddler coughing and sneezing next to me at the eye doctor’s Tuesday [emoji58]
> Happy Friday
> View attachment 269035


So what did Doc say about your eyes?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Caroline - in the English speaking world - has the i pronounced to rhyme with my.
> 
> 
> Carolyn - has the y pronounced like the i in dig.


Well done. Much better explanation than I gave.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to take pictures (if I can remember) of the before, during and after.


Looking forward to them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> And right now there is no speed limit sign posted, which means it's legal to drive the legal limit, which is 55mph. But no one drives that slow as there are no cops here to slow them down. I can't imagine how it's going to sound with 6 lanes of cars speeding back and forth all day and night.


Terrible. But it should end up being back round noise which you eventually don't hear.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you won't be hearing my voice. I don't have any devices that record sound.


[emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> To say nothing of the poor wildlife that gets caught in those plastic rings that hold six packs of soda together.
> 
> View attachment 269036


That's to bad. Back when we opened a can of beer or soda and the pull tab came off.Someone out on their boat on lake Michigan thru one overboard. A small brown trout must of thought it was bait and it ended up around the fish. The fish grew like that tort. It's sad.


----------



## Ray--Opo

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday roommates [emoji851]
> I caught some type of cold yuck!
> I knew I was in trouble when I saw a small toddler coughing and sneezing next to me at the eye doctor’s Tuesday [emoji58]
> Happy Friday
> View attachment 269035


Did you fall? If so I hope you are ok.


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Not really but it sounds like you are saying Carol lyn. It could also sound like you are saying Caro lyn. [emoji23] [emoji23]



lol I think I would have to hear it to understand really...Then im sure I could say it right


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> And right now there is no speed limit sign posted, which means it's legal to drive the legal limit, which is 55mph. But no one drives that slow as there are no cops here to slow them down. I can't imagine how it's going to sound with 6 lanes of cars speeding back and forth all day and night.



Yikes!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel
> What did the doc have to say about your vision?
> Hope your cold doesn't last too long.



He is giving it 2 more months to completely heal with eye exercises.
The muscles in my right eye have tightened up too much on the outside unexpectedly causing the eye to stay in place and not move to where it should. The hope is that the exercises will loosen those muscles. If not, he will go back in at the end of the two months and fix it. Oy vey!
I’m glad you’re getting better [emoji851][emoji847]


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Hi Lyn and hi Lola.
> 
> A good start. Keep up the good work.


Hi Gillian, yes I'm well on the mend now, thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> He is giving it 2 more months to completely heal with eye exercises.
> The muscles in my right eye have tightened up too much on the outside unexpectedly causing the eye to stay in place and not move to where it should. The hope is that the exercises will loosen those muscles. If not, he will go back in at the end of the two months and fix it. Oy vey!
> I’m glad you’re getting better [emoji851][emoji847]


Thanks Noel and I hope you make some progress too with the exercises, to save you going through another procedure.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> And right now there is no speed limit sign posted, which means it's legal to drive the legal limit, which is 55mph. But no one drives that slow as there are no cops here to slow them down. I can't imagine how it's going to sound with 6 lanes of cars speeding back and forth all day and night.


Heck - I think you'll notice a big difference!
Can you insist that they put a sound absorbing fence around your property on the grounds it will affect your quality of life?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> To say nothing of the poor wildlife that gets caught in those plastic rings that hold six packs of soda together.
> 
> View attachment 269036


It breaks my heart to see pictures like that.
Bloody humans!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Or as the old Look and Read programmes would say -
> Caroline has a 'magic e' which changes the letter i from its sound into its name!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Aren't you the one who said you were in a drought? Our drought was broken this winter too.


Last summer we had a heatwave and were desperate for rain. The winter has been pretty dry too but surprisingly they've not officially said we were in drought.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you my grandsons are great. They move around so much I have to be careful not to back up into them with my chair. My neck is on a swivel. Lol
> Opo will be 2 in June and weighs almost 7 lbs. I am hoping for close to 10 lbs by June.


You need rear view and wing mirrors!!
The way Opo is tucking in to his food I'm sure he'll reach your target.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Last summer we had a heatwave and were desperate for rain. The winter has been pretty dry too but surprisingly they've not officially said we were in drought.


Goodness me! A drought in UK!?I had a feeling that only Jordan goes through droughts.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am keeping my head down. While I was out sorting out my hayfever meds, a parcel was delivered next door for us. My lovely neighbour brought it round and warned me that our neurotic neighbour (let’s call her NN) on the other side of the road is after me.
> 
> Apparently NN has problems with her computer and I was in and it all got very tearful and the lovely neighbour also had to listen to something about a broken fence and a leak and...
> 
> * Sigh *
> 
> I made the mistake of fixing NN’s computer once. She was very grateful and bought me wine as a thank you, but now she keeps coming round and, frankly, I am going to have to tell her to go to a computer shop with it. If there was a remote chance of popping in and out quickly to sort it out then I would be fine, but there isn’t... And you have to hear her entire life story every time!
> 
> Luckily, today I have crutches I can brandish and claim I am in too much discomfort to think about fixing computers.
> 
> I feel awful about talking about someone else like this. It sounds really unkind. And I suppose it is. But NN has stretched my patience too far. She has adult children living locally; they can help her find help!


It's understandable. 
Some people don't realise when they've outstayed their welcome and that other people have busy lives. 
If she didn't have any family it would be different but her kids should help.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Noel and I hope you make some progress too with the exercises, to save you going through another procedure.



Me too!


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Goodness me! A drought in UK!?I had a feeling that only Jordan goes through droughts.


With the world's crazy weather I think a drought is possible anywhere!


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> He is giving it 2 more months to completely heal with eye exercises.
> The muscles in my right eye have tightened up too much on the outside unexpectedly causing the eye to stay in place and not move to where it should. The hope is that the exercises will loosen those muscles. If not, he will go back in at the end of the two months and fix it. Oy vey!
> I’m glad you’re getting better [emoji851][emoji847]




​


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> With the world's crazy weather I think a drought is possible anywhere!


True - the weather's gone nuts! 

Take Jordan for example where prayers take place each and every year for rain. This year, FLOODS "attacked" the place.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> True - the weather's gone nuts!
> 
> Take Jordan for example where prayers take place each and every year for rain. This year, FLOODS "attacked" the place.


That was terrible!
I hope the area and the people are recovering OK.


----------



## Lyn W

At last!
My parcel arrived. I have to teach myself how to use it now.
They've very kindly given me a voucher to save 10$ off my nest Solarmeter product too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.

We went from sunny and Spring-like, back to overcast, dark, dreary, wet, cold day. A bummer, really. A bit depressing as well.

For those folks out there building tort houses and enclosures, here’s a rather good explanation on the misc grades of plywood. And why some cost so much!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> That was terrible!
> I hope the area and the people are recovering OK.


Not only terrible, but a nightmare.

Yes, thanks Lyn. But it's taking a real lot of time. Moreover, it was obviously the very poor who were effected, making things twice as hard. This is always expected when one does not have much money.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Terrible. But it should end up being back round noise which you eventually don't hear.


Plus, I'm negotiating for a "sound" wall. That would be a cement wall 6' tall across the front of my property. Since my driveway won't be on the front, it would be a nice barrier. then my 6' redwood privacy fences down each side of the property would meet the sound wall and I would effectively be fenced in!! Yea! But my side of the street is in the County, not the City, so the City would have to go to the County and apply for a variance. Right now the county says any fence across the front can be no taller than 3'. Thing is, a variance is not free. So I don't know if the City will go for it. If not, then I'm going to negotiate that now my property value has considerably lessened from what it was before the noise level was an issue.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Terrible. But it should end up being back round noise which you eventually don't hear.


Yeah, that's the way it is now. I don't hear the traffic unless I'm outside trying to talk to someone. We can't hear each other unless we raise our voices.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> He is giving it 2 more months to completely heal with eye exercises.
> The muscles in my right eye have tightened up too much on the outside unexpectedly causing the eye to stay in place and not move to where it should. The hope is that the exercises will loosen those muscles. If not, he will go back in at the end of the two months and fix it. Oy vey!
> I’m glad you’re getting better [emoji851][emoji847]


"eye stuff" scares me. I was a nervous wreck prior to going in for cataract surgery. I can't imagine what it feels like for you. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Plus, I'm negotiating for a "sound" wall. That would be a cement wall 6' tall across the front of my property. Since my driveway won't be on the front, it would be a nice barrier. then my 6' redwood privacy fences down each side of the property would meet the sound wall and I would effectively be fenced in!! Yea! But my side of the street is in the County, not the City, so the City would have to go to the County and apply for a variance. Right now the county says any fence across the front can be no taller than 3'. Thing is, a variance is not free. So I don't know if the City will go for it. If not, then I'm going to negotiate that now my property value has considerably lessened from what it was before the noise level was an issue.


3 foot?
For all the disruption, the nuisance noise and the potential loss of value to your home ?
That's disgraceful!!!
I hope you do get your 6 foot wall Yvonne that's the least they can do.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Not only terrible, but a nightmare.
> 
> Yes, thanks Lyn. But it's taking a real lot of time. Moreover, it was obviously the very poor who were effected, making things twice as hard. This is always expected when one does not have much money.


Yes always the same - the poor suffer the most and find it harder to pick themselves up.
I hope the government is helping out,


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> At last!
> My parcel arrived. I have to teach myself how to use it now.
> They've very kindly given me a voucher to save 10$ off my nest Solarmeter product too!


Obviously nest should be next


----------



## Yvonne G

My son and his family took an airline flight from Texas to San Francisco, then rented two cars and drove up to Oregon for the funeral of my daughter-in-law's mother. Afterwards, back in San Francisco, they had time before the flight home (next day) to do sightseeing. They went on a double decker bus for a sightseeing trip around various points of interest in S.F. and to the Golden Gate Bridge.

I was raised in S.F., only moving to Fresno when I got married. And we didn't have sightseeing vehicles back in those days (over 60 years ago). This is of the Haight/Ashbury district (in the olden days this is hippy territory) from the top of a double decker bus:



And this is of the type of tiny car you can rent to drive around the city. It's actually a three wheel motorcycle (two wheels in the front and one in the back) with a car body on it:



The Golden Gate bridge. Just LOOK at the traffic on the bridge:


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Caroline - in the English speaking world - has the i pronounced to rhyme with my.
> 
> 
> Carolyn - has the y pronounced like the i in dig.



Ah ok I get it now because for us caroline the ine is said like « in », I think for you the end of caroline would be like saying « line »(like...you know draw a « line » with a pencil) ? haaa! it’s complicated expressing sounds with words!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My son and his family took an airline flight from Texas to San Francisco, then rented two cars and drove up to Oregon for the funeral of my daughter-in-law's mother. Afterwards, back in San Francisco, they had time before the flight home (next day) to do sightseeing. They went on a double decker bus for a sightseeing trip around various points of interest in S.F. and to the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> I was raised in S.F., only moving to Fresno when I got married. And we didn't have sightseeing vehicles back in those days (over 60 years ago). This is of the Haight/Ashbury district (in the olden days this is hippy territory) from the top of a double decker bus:
> View attachment 269044
> 
> 
> And this is of the type of tiny car you can rent to drive around the city. It's actually a three wheel motorcycle (two wheels in the front and one in the back) with a car body on it:
> View attachment 269045
> 
> 
> The Golden Gate bridge. Just LOOK at the traffic on the bridge:
> 
> View attachment 269046


They're great pics. I love those little cars I could do with one of those myself just to run around locally.
I don't know if I'd feel safe on the bridge with all that traffic. It must be safe but after the collapse in Italy last year it does make you wonder.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Ah ok I get it now because for us caroline the ine is said like « in », I think for you the end of caroline would be like saying « line »(like...you know draw a « line » with a pencil) ? haaa! it’s complicated expressing sounds with words!!


The English language can be very strange!


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> The English language can be very strange!



Yeah well I got mixed up because for us I or y is said like « he » while for english people it’s well you know...


----------



## Reptilony

Reptilony said:


> Yeah well I got mixed up because for us I or y is said like « he » while for english people it’s well you know...



So basicaly I thought carol-lyn was said like « carol inn » yeah like a motel...


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> So basicaly I thought carol-lyn was said like « carol inn » yeah like a motel...


That's about right.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> That's about right.



Yes I finally got it! There are people named « lyne » too here prononced « L » « in ».


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here are some pics. None at the park but they will be coming. These are family pics.
> View attachment 269020
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269022


A beautiful family, and having fun with Opo too!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> I’m proud of you!!
> Did you get in trouble with your mum & dad ?


They cared for wildlife also, but advised me it wasn't the best way to handle the situation. I said "but the mantis only had 3 more legs to go...what should I have done?" There was silence, then "please don't fight anymore."


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> I feel the same way. If we want to domesticate wild animals then we must accept the consequences of their idiosyncrasies.


The consequences of my little darling's idiosyncracies...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I am keeping my head down. While I was out sorting out my hayfever meds, a parcel was delivered next door for us. My lovely neighbour brought it round and warned me that our neurotic neighbour (let’s call her NN) on the other side of the road is after me.
> 
> Apparently NN has problems with her computer and I was in and it all got very tearful and the lovely neighbour also had to listen to something about a broken fence and a leak and...
> 
> * Sigh *
> 
> I made the mistake of fixing NN’s computer once. She was very grateful and bought me wine as a thank you, but now she keeps coming round and, frankly, I am going to have to tell her to go to a computer shop with it. If there was a remote chance of popping in and out quickly to sort it out then I would be fine, but there isn’t... And you have to hear her entire life story every time!
> 
> Luckily, today I have crutches I can brandish and claim I am in too much discomfort to think about fixing computers.
> 
> I feel awful about talking about someone else like this. It sounds really unkind. And I suppose it is. But NN has stretched my patience too far. She has adult children living locally; they can help her find help!



LMAO!!! And there you have it folks.... Linda has proven herself to be unequivocally NORMAL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yes, I have the data loggers buried for them and I buried a sensor push for them as well, which allows us to get info now instead of waiting the year for the data loggers. I send them the temp readings and humidity readings every two weeks. And yes, it was fantastic news the Dan's egg hatched. Now all his other have to hatch as well. So very happy for him. Which means that you getting one of these torts is closer than you think.



[emoji16]! That would be wonderful... but I’d like to see your egg hatch as well. Maybe you have one or two in there that your not aware of????


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel
> What did the doc have to say about your vision?
> Hope your cold doesn't last too long.



I was wondering that too!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> He is giving it 2 more months to completely heal with eye exercises.
> The muscles in my right eye have tightened up too much on the outside unexpectedly causing the eye to stay in place and not move to where it should. The hope is that the exercises will loosen those muscles. If not, he will go back in at the end of the two months and fix it. Oy vey!
> I’m glad you’re getting better [emoji851][emoji847]



Well I hope the exercises work!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My son and his family took an airline flight from Texas to San Francisco, then rented two cars and drove up to Oregon for the funeral of my daughter-in-law's mother. Afterwards, back in San Francisco, they had time before the flight home (next day) to do sightseeing. They went on a double decker bus for a sightseeing trip around various points of interest in S.F. and to the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> I was raised in S.F., only moving to Fresno when I got married. And we didn't have sightseeing vehicles back in those days (over 60 years ago). This is of the Haight/Ashbury district (in the olden days this is hippy territory) from the top of a double decker bus:
> View attachment 269044
> 
> 
> And this is of the type of tiny car you can rent to drive around the city. It's actually a three wheel motorcycle (two wheels in the front and one in the back) with a car body on it:
> View attachment 269045
> 
> 
> The Golden Gate bridge. Just LOOK at the traffic on the bridge:
> 
> View attachment 269046



It’s nice to see pictures but I would skip that trip!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Plus, I'm negotiating for a "sound" wall. That would be a cement wall 6' tall across the front of my property. Since my driveway won't be on the front, it would be a nice barrier. then my 6' redwood privacy fences down each side of the property would meet the sound wall and I would effectively be fenced in!! Yea! But my side of the street is in the County, not the City, so the City would have to go to the County and apply for a variance. Right now the county says any fence across the front can be no taller than 3'. Thing is, a variance is not free. So I don't know if the City will go for it. If not, then I'm going to negotiate that now my property value has considerably lessened from what it was before the noise level was an issue.



You go girl!!

Keep fighting and don’t back down!! 
You may need to attend those monthly meetings so they know who you are!


----------



## Momof4

Hi @Gillian M


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> The English language can be very strange!



Shall we confuse him with Welsh pronunciation? 

Just as inconsistent and doesn’t follow the rules of English


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My son and his family took an airline flight from Texas to San Francisco, then rented two cars and drove up to Oregon for the funeral of my daughter-in-law's mother. Afterwards, back in San Francisco, they had time before the flight home (next day) to do sightseeing. They went on a double decker bus for a sightseeing trip around various points of interest in S.F. and to the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> I was raised in S.F., only moving to Fresno when I got married. And we didn't have sightseeing vehicles back in those days (over 60 years ago). This is of the Haight/Ashbury district (in the olden days this is hippy territory) from the top of a double decker bus:
> View attachment 269044
> 
> 
> And this is of the type of tiny car you can rent to drive around the city. It's actually a three wheel motorcycle (two wheels in the front and one in the back) with a car body on it:
> View attachment 269045
> 
> 
> The Golden Gate bridge. Just LOOK at the traffic on the bridge:
> 
> View attachment 269046



That’s on our bucket list for the future


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> You go girl!!
> 
> Keep fighting and don’t back down!!
> You may need to attend those monthly meetings so they know who you are!


I haven't missed a meeting.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Shall we confuse him with Welsh pronunciation?
> 
> Just as inconsistent and doesn’t follow the rules of English


Shall we start with Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ?

Which means -
Saint Mary's Church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio of the red cave.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> There are some terrible examples of dead sea birds, dolphins, turtles, whales etc that have all died as a result of plastic.
> In fact microplastics are turning up in the fish we eat now so it's even making its way into our food chains.
> It's true - what goes around comes around!


Yes.I saw a pattern for bags made out of old t shirts for shopping. Instead of plastic. You just cut off the sleeves and sew the bottom shut. And washable.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes.I saw a pattern for bags made out of old t shirts for shopping. Instead of plastic. You just cut off the sleeves and sew the bottom shut. And washable.


Great idea!!
Recycling t shirts as well as not using plastic.
You could use the sleeves to make little pockets in/on the bag too
I'm going to try that!
Now where did I put that old sewing machine???


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I feel the same way. If we want to domesticate wild animals then we must accept the consequences of their idiosyncrasies.


Amen...idiosyncrasies are funny. I really enjoy watching my babies.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Great idea!!
> Recycling t shirts as well as not using plastic.
> You could use the sleeves to make little pockets in/on the bag too
> I'm going to try that!
> Now where did I put that old sewing machine???


It was just an idea from my local grocery store. They're getting rid of supplying plastic bags soon. Sooo they are trying to give us ideas. I'll be doing some.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It was just an idea from my local grocery store. They're getting rid of supplying plastic bags soon. Sooo they are trying to give us ideas. I'll be doing some.


For about the last 5 years (at least) we have had to buy bags in stores to encourage people to reuse bags and cut down on plastic. You even have to pay for the brown paper bags in McDonalds. I think it has helped but if people forget to take bags they can get another for a few pence. I think they should be more expensive.


----------



## Lyn W

I am going to log out now and say goodnight.
So see you soon - have a good evening Stateside!
Nos Da


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> The consequences of my little darling's idiosyncracies...
> View attachment 269052



Ouch!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Shall we start with Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ?
> 
> Which means -
> Saint Mary's Church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio of the red cave.



I used to have a train ticket to there...quite the item.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey and I have been busy this afternoon working a little wooden ring box with lid and a spindle inside to hang the ring on. Dark and rainy outside, cold too. So, a perfect indoor project.

Here’s one pix. You are seeing the entire box “spinning” but it’s really the top and bottom being held as one unit as we finish smoothing. Both top and bottom are already hollowed out. The top will get a little specially turned finial too.

If you look closely, you can see the fine line that divides top and bottom of this little box.


----------



## KarenSoCal

AZtortMom said:


> He is giving it 2 more months to completely heal with eye exercises.
> The muscles in my right eye have tightened up too much on the outside unexpectedly causing the eye to stay in place and not move to where it should. The hope is that the exercises will loosen those muscles. If not, he will go back in at the end of the two months and fix it. Oy vey!
> I’m glad you’re getting better [emoji851][emoji847]


May I ask what happened to your eye?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> To say nothing of the poor wildlife that gets caught in those plastic rings that hold six packs of soda together.
> 
> View attachment 269036


Shame. That is horrible.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thankfully, I don't have them in the house, but outside is a whole other matter. My tortoise sheds are crawling with them. I've got shelves in all the sheds, and yesterday I bought roach poison to set on the shelves. Hopefully that will get the pesky critters under control. The package says they eat the bait then go someplace else to die. A pest control guy I know told me the kind of roaches I have outside rarely come into the house, thank goodness.


These are the big ones from outside that come into the house on occasion.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've always thought "Carolyn" was "Carol-lin" and "Caroline" was "Carol-line"


Exactly


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> He is giving it 2 more months to completely heal with eye exercises.
> The muscles in my right eye have tightened up too much on the outside unexpectedly causing the eye to stay in place and not move to where it should. The hope is that the exercises will loosen those muscles. If not, he will go back in at the end of the two months and fix it. Oy vey!
> I’m glad you’re getting better [emoji851][emoji847]


Oh dear. It is never easy.


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Exactly


XD I wish I could explain myself so easily...Well...not my first language so...that's my excuse


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> We went from sunny and Spring-like, back to overcast, dark, dreary, wet, cold day. A bummer, really. A bit depressing as well.
> 
> For those folks out there building tort houses and enclosures, here’s a rather good explanation on the misc grades of plywood. And why some cost so much!


Need to come back to this.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Plus, I'm negotiating for a "sound" wall. That would be a cement wall 6' tall across the front of my property. Since my driveway won't be on the front, it would be a nice barrier. then my 6' redwood privacy fences down each side of the property would meet the sound wall and I would effectively be fenced in!! Yea! But my side of the street is in the County, not the City, so the City would have to go to the County and apply for a variance. Right now the county says any fence across the front can be no taller than 3'. Thing is, a variance is not free. So I don't know if the City will go for it. If not, then I'm going to negotiate that now my property value has considerably lessened from what it was before the noise level was an issue.


Aahh. Good luck. I hope you get it right.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My son and his family took an airline flight from Texas to San Francisco, then rented two cars and drove up to Oregon for the funeral of my daughter-in-law's mother. Afterwards, back in San Francisco, they had time before the flight home (next day) to do sightseeing. They went on a double decker bus for a sightseeing trip around various points of interest in S.F. and to the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> I was raised in S.F., only moving to Fresno when I got married. And we didn't have sightseeing vehicles back in those days (over 60 years ago). This is of the Haight/Ashbury district (in the olden days this is hippy territory) from the top of a double decker bus:
> View attachment 269044
> 
> 
> And this is of the type of tiny car you can rent to drive around the city. It's actually a three wheel motorcycle (two wheels in the front and one in the back) with a car body on it:
> View attachment 269045
> 
> 
> The Golden Gate bridge. Just LOOK at the traffic on the bridge:
> 
> View attachment 269046


Oh my word. That traffic is terrible. And those sight seeing cars are cute.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Ah ok I get it now because for us caroline the ine is said like « in », I think for you the end of caroline would be like saying « line »(like...you know draw a « line » with a pencil) ? haaa! it’s complicated expressing sounds with words!!


Lol. And exactly. You have got it now. Lyn over here sounds like lin. I think that Yvonne and Linda put it down very well.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> So basicaly I thought carol-lyn was said like « carol inn » yeah like a motel...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> They cared for wildlife also, but advised me it wasn't the best way to handle the situation. I said "but the mantis only had 3 more legs to go...what should I have done?" There was silence, then "please don't fight anymore."


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> The consequences of my little darling's idiosyncracies...
> View attachment 269052


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> [emoji16]! That would be wonderful... but I’d like to see your egg hatch as well. Maybe you have one or two in there that your not aware of????


Hopefully.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Shall we confuse him with Welsh pronunciation?
> 
> Just as inconsistent and doesn’t follow the rules of English


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Shall we start with Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ?
> 
> Which means -
> Saint Mary's Church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio of the red cave.


[emoji15] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Amen...idiosyncrasies are funny. I really enjoy watching my babies.
> View attachment 269055


Is that your new tank?


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> XD I wish I could explain myself so easily...Well...not my first language so...that's my excuse


You did it brilliantly. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up. And I better get back to watching the hockey games. Have an awesome saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up. And I better get back to watching the hockey games. Have an awesome saturday.


Good morning Carol and good luck to your son's team.
Have a good weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. My leg continues to make progress, but I am not exactly back up to speed yet. I am having to force myself to behave 

It’s grey and drizzling here. Damp and uninspiring.

There’s not much to report other than we shall be staying in and watching the Boat Race (annual rowing challenge between Oxford and Cambridge Universities on the River Thames) and the Grand National (probably the most famous UK horse race) on television.

Have a good Saturday everyone


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning Linda - it's hard to sit still isn't it?
It's dry here with sunny spells today so I'll be going for a little walk, although my left knee is playing up again and clicking a lot - doesn't feel very stable at all, so I've got that strapped up. If it's not one thing it's another!
I'd forgotten the boat race is on today, I'll be joining you watching that! Have a good day!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. !
Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all. An overcast start to our day, foggy, but sun should be peaking out soon warming everything and making it a standsrd “Spring-like” day.

In between some wood working, we went out and bought 10 bags of mulch (on sale @Lowes) to continue our spring mulching of flower beds and trees. So far - 20 bags in.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. !
> Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 269086



Have a good time at the boil. I saw increased weather warnings from Texas running this way. Winds, rain, hail in the forecast.

Nice your Toretto is settling in. Wish our weather warmed up sooner. Our poor Sully has been inside now since mid-October. Six months confined to indoors living. Funny thing about having them out, they do get to be independent - venturing out, walking about, basking, eating...etc. have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. !
> Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 269086


Good to see Toretto looking very much at home.
No possibility of any snakes or predators looking for heat getting in the open door overnight? 
Have a good day with your boil I'm sure you and your friends will have fun whatever the weather.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. !
> Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 269086



I am sure the Crawfish taste just as good no matter what the weather. Enjoy


----------



## Bee62

Happy Saturday for everyone !
Spring in Germany let grow a lot of fresh grass. It is to cold for torts being outside, that`s why the grass has to come to the torts inside ! And they love it.
Look:


----------



## Bee62

and a short video too of my sullies eating grass:


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up. And I better get back to watching the hockey games. Have an awesome saturday.



What? People watch hockey in south africa? Like...the NHL?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 269089
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday for everyone !
> Spring in Germany let grow a lot of fresh grass. It is to cold for torts being outside, that`s why the grass has to come to the torts inside ! And they love it.
> Look:
> 
> 
> View attachment 269090


Happy Saturday to you too Bee!
What a treat for them!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> and a short video too of my sullies eating grass:


They do love it!
Can't tempt the one at the back or has he already eaten his share?
The tort on the right looks like the boss!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> What? People watch hockey in south africa? Like...the NHL?


Carol's son plays.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> What? People watch hockey in south africa? Like...the NHL?



Hockey to everyone outside North America means field hockey... not ice hockey! Ice hockey is played elsewhere in the world, but is nowhere new as popular as it is the USA and Canada


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 269089
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday for everyone !
> Spring in Germany let grow a lot of fresh grass. It is to cold for torts being outside, that`s why the grass has to come to the torts inside ! And they love it.
> Look:
> 
> 
> View attachment 269090



Sabine they are getting even more beautiful as they grow  They are a real credit to you!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> They do love it!
> Can't tempt the one at the back or has he already eaten his share?
> The tort on the right looks like the boss!


There isn`t really a "boss" between the four, but the biggest and friendliest one is the one on the left side. His name is "Leo" and I think he is a friendly, lovely male. The tort in the back got her "portion" grass a little bit later and started eating immediately. They are so cute little dinosaurs !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick shot of the final stages of our boxes finial before being separated and final finish.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sabine they are getting even more beautiful as they grow  They are a real credit to you!


Thank you Linda. It seems I have a "green thumb" for tortoises.  A "tortoise thumb" you might say. All of my torts are growing well. This year my sulcatas will get a bigger enclosure in my stable. More space to roam and to grow and I think the two aldabras I put in the enclosure where the sulcatas are at present.


----------



## Bee62

and another video of the dinosaurs:
Other people pick grass for their bunnies. I pick grass for my torts !


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. !
> Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 269086



Good luck with the weather and enjoy your party!!

What camera is this? Details please!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> For about the last 5 years (at least) we have had to buy bags in stores to encourage people to reuse bags and cut down on plastic. You even have to pay for the brown paper bags in McDonalds. I think it has helped but if people forget to take bags they can get another for a few pence. I think they should be more expensive.


Here in my town they got rid of the plastic bags several months, maybe even a year ago. We either have to bring our own or buy a bag at the store. My worry is that the re-usable plastic bag we buy from the store is much stronger and will stay in the environment much longer than the flimsy bags we used to get. I've used the old style plastic bags, crumpled up and stapled to the inside edge of my tortoise roof, as insulation and those old style bags only lasted out in the elements for about a year. These newer, heavy duty bags will last much longer and cause more environmental problems than the old ones did.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Hockey to everyone outside North America means field hockey... not ice hockey! Ice hockey is played elsewhere in the world, but is nowhere new as popular as it is the USA and Canada



Thank you for making me feel ignorant once again lol I’ve been dipped in the cold waters of knowledge another time! I didn’t even know this was popular! I think we call it « hockey sur gazon » here. Hey it looks fun I know I’d try it ! So the whole world doesn’t care about our ice skating athletes eh? Even in UK people don’t watch ice hockey?


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> and a short video too of my sullies eating grass:



Very nice!! 
My goal this year is to keep a big patch of grass green for my guy. 

I need to pick a shady spot and water the heck out of it.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Amen...idiosyncrasies are funny. I really enjoy watching my babies.
> View attachment 269055



What a cute tank!! I love the color and the cute mushroom!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. !
> Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 269086


Is that your temperature sensor probe along the ceiling? It needs to be on the floor.


----------



## Reptilony

Bee62 said:


> and another video of the dinosaurs:
> Other people pick grass for their bunnies. I pick grass for my torts !



Wow I didn’t know you had four sullys! And they look so smooth! And it gets below zero a couple months a year in deutschland right?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Here in my town they got rid of the plastic bags several months, maybe even a year ago. We either have to bring out own or buy a bag at the store. My worry is that the re-usable plastic bag we buy from the store is much stronger and will stay in the environment much longer than the flimsy bags we used to get. I've used the old style plastic bags, crumpled up and stapled to the inside edge of my tortoise roof, as insulation and those old style bags only lasted out in the elements for about a year. These newer, heavy duty bags will last much longer and cause more environmental problems than the old ones did.


Very good point Yvonne!
They are pretty cheap too, so of little value to the people who buy them.
The thin biodegradable sort would be better.....or paper even - like the ones we see in films being used in the US


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for making me feel ignorant once again lol I’ve been dipped in the cold waters of knowledge another time! I didn’t even know this was popular! I think we call it « hockey sur gazon » here. Hey it looks fun I know I’d try it ! So the whole world doesn’t care about our ice skating athletes eh? Even in UK people don’t watch ice hockey?


Don’t feel ignorant. The CDR has become all about learning about other countries. I think all of us have learned new things about what is considered normal!

There are very few ice rinks in the UK so that is a natural restriction on both play and support. It doesn’t get cold enough to play outdoors. There is a team in Gillingham, about 20 miles from me, but it doesn’t have a big following. It is remarkably hard to keep an ice rink frozen, even indoors, if the weather isn’t cold enough. Hence British ice rinks are more common the further north you go in the UK. 

The Scandinavian countries, The Netherlands and the Eastern European countries like Russia have better facilities and colder weather and play it more. Here in the UK it is largely something that gets watched during the winter Olympics... there’s nothing like USA v Canada for a good punch up 

Here in the UK, the number one team sport is football (what you call soccer probably) Rugby Union, Cricket and Rugby League all have big followings too, but nothing like as big as football. Field hockey is played in schools, but doesn’t have a particularly big following either... bigger than ice hockey though!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Linda. It seems I have a "green thumb" for tortoises.  A "tortoise thumb" you might say. All of my torts are growing well. This year my sulcatas will get a bigger enclosure in my stable. More space to roam and to grow and I think the two aldabras I put in the enclosure where the sulcatas are at present.


You - or maybe your torts - are so lucky to have so much space Sabine.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> and another video of the dinosaurs:
> Other people pick grass for their bunnies. I pick grass for my torts !


Wonderful!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Here in my town they got rid of the plastic bags several months, maybe even a year ago. We either have to bring out own or buy a bag at the store. My worry is that the re-usable plastic bag we buy from the store is much stronger and will stay in the environment much longer than the flimsy bags we used to get. I've used the old style plastic bags, crumpled up and stapled to the inside edge of my tortoise roof, as insulation and those old style bags only lasted out in the elements for about a year. These newer, heavy duty bags will last much longer and cause more environmental problems than the old ones did.



I read somewhere that the heavier bags needed to be used over 100 times before they became more environmentally friendly than the lightweight bags. Few of them are. This actually makes them worse for the environment.

One of the UK supermarkets, Morrisons, is trialling heavy duty paper bags in place of plastic ones.


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Wow I didn’t know you had four sullys! And they look so smooth! And it gets below zero a couple months a year in deutschland right?


Hi, yes I have four sullies, two aldabras ( babies ), 2 redfoot tortoises and 2 Hermann`s tortoises. And yep, it can get below zero in winter in Germany.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for making me feel ignorant once again lol I’ve been dipped in the cold waters of knowledge another time! I didn’t even know this was popular! I think we call it « hockey sur gazon » here. Hey it looks fun I know I’d try it ! So the whole world doesn’t care about our ice skating athletes eh? Even in UK people don’t watch ice hockey?


Yes we have ice skating teams like the Cardiff Devils but it's not as popular as in US and Canada.
I don't think I've ever seen a game on tv
The exchange of knowledge works both ways.
I've learnt a lot about other members countries from TFO, that I didn't know before!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I read somewhere that the heavier bags needed to be used over 100 times before they became more environmentally friendly than the lightweight bags. Few of them are. This actually makes them worse for the environment.
> 
> One of the UK supermarkets, Morrisons, is trialling heavy duty paper bags in place of plastic ones.


Really? That's good - I've not been to Morrisons - or any supermarket actually for months!!.
The plastic woven type are terrible they disintegrate into very small pieces.


----------



## AZtortMom

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 269043​



Thank you friend [emoji847][emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for making me feel ignorant once again lol I’ve been dipped in the cold waters of knowledge another time! I didn’t even know this was popular! I think we call it « hockey sur gazon » here. Hey it looks fun I know I’d try it ! So the whole world doesn’t care about our ice skating athletes eh? Even in UK people don’t watch ice hockey?



IMHO, The ice hockey season is just WAY TOO long, like baseball, just goes on and on and on. We have the Washington Capitals right down the road....then in the end, it comes down to penalty shots to “win”.

The season structure of the National Hockey League (NHL) is divided into the regular season and the Stanley Cup playoffs. In the regular season, which generally runs from *early October through early April*, teams play 82 games which determine their standings.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> "eye stuff" scares me. I was a nervous wreck prior to going in for cataract surgery. I can't imagine what it feels like for you. Hope it turns out ok.



Thank you friend [emoji4][emoji173]️
I’m taking one day at a time


----------



## AZtortMom

KarenSoCal said:


> May I ask what happened to your eye?



I was having some double vision from a “lazy eye” as a child.
The eye surgeon tried to fix it in February and it didn’t go as well as planned. My eye started healing with some scar tissue which caused it to pull out of position. Which made the double vision worse. Now I’m in physical therapy in hopes to stretch the muscles to move the eye into its desired position. In two months we will know if this will cure it or surgery is needed again..


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. It is never easy.



No kidding [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Carol and good luck to your son's team.
> Have a good weekend.


Thank you Lyn. Hope you have had a good Saturday so far?


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I am sure the Crawfish taste just as good no matter what the weather. Enjoy



Agreed!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. My leg continues to make progress, but I am not exactly back up to speed yet. I am having to force myself to behave
> 
> It’s grey and drizzling here. Damp and uninspiring.
> 
> There’s not much to report other than we shall be staying in and watching the Boat Race (annual rowing challenge between Oxford and Cambridge Universities on the River Thames) and the Grand National (probably the most famous UK horse race) on television.
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone


You too Linda.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday Roommates [emoji851][emoji1022]‍


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. !
> Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 269086


Oh no. That sucks. I hope the rain does not put too much of a damper on the festivities. I am unable to see the pic again. Oh well hopefully it will come through later.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. !
> Today is the day of the annual Crawfish boil and the weather looks ominous.... again[emoji35]. Every year, it’s difficult to pick a date that we can host the boil where hubby and closest friends are home at the same time. We are very limited.. and for the past 3 years, it rains!!! Oh well.... guess we will make the best of it... on another note, Toretto has settled in nicely with the comings and goings of his yard and box so I’ve been leaving the door/ ramp open the past couple nights. I did install a camera for my peace of mind..[emoji16] one more addiction[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 269086


Got it now. Lol it is addictive. Ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 269089
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday for everyone !
> Spring in Germany let grow a lot of fresh grass. It is to cold for torts being outside, that`s why the grass has to come to the torts inside ! And they love it.
> Look:
> 
> 
> View attachment 269090


Your torts are looking so good Sabine. Happy Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> and a short video too of my sullies eating grass:


They do look like they are loving it.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> What? People watch hockey in south africa? Like...the NHL?


No. My son plays hockey for his school and they play their matches on Saturdays. Which I go and watch. I did not take photos today but here is one I took a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hockey to everyone outside North America means field hockey... not ice hockey! Ice hockey is played elsewhere in the world, but is nowhere new as popular as it is the USA and Canada


Correct.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick shot of the final stages of our boxes finial before being separated and final finish.
> 
> View attachment 269091


Looking really good.


----------



## Yvonne G

I found a tiny box turtle today:


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for making me feel ignorant once again lol I’ve been dipped in the cold waters of knowledge another time! I didn’t even know this was popular! I think we call it « hockey sur gazon » here. Hey it looks fun I know I’d try it ! So the whole world doesn’t care about our ice skating athletes eh? Even in UK people don’t watch ice hockey?


We don't have much ice here to play ice hockey. So we play normal hockey.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I found a tiny box turtle today:
> 
> View attachment 269104



That is very tiny! Newly hatched I assume


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> That is very tiny! Newly hatched I assume


Around here they hatch in September, so he probably over-wintered in the nest and came out quite recently. After lunch I'll be going out there and giving the yard a very close inspection. There are normally 4, sometimes 5 eggs per nest.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Don’t feel ignorant. The CDR has become all about learning about other countries. I think all of us have learned new things about what is considered normal!
> 
> There are very few ice rinks in the UK so that is a natural restriction on both play and support. It doesn’t get cold enough to play outdoors. There is a team in Gillingham, about 20 miles from me, but it doesn’t have a big following. It is remarkably hard to keep an ice rink frozen, even indoors, if the weather isn’t cold enough. Hence British ice rinks are more common the further north you go in the UK.
> 
> The Scandinavian countries, The Netherlands and the Eastern European countries like Russia have better facilities and colder weather and play it more. Here in the UK it is largely something that gets watched during the winter Olympics... there’s nothing like USA v Canada for a good punch up
> 
> Here in the UK, the number one team sport is football (what you call soccer probably) Rugby Union, Cricket and Rugby League all have big followings too, but nothing like as big as football. Field hockey is played in schools, but doesn’t have a particularly big following either... bigger than ice hockey though!


In South Africa it is first Rugby, then cricket. And in schools hockey is third.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 269098
> View attachment 269099


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I found a tiny box turtle today:
> 
> View attachment 269104


Aaawwwww. Cute.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I found a tiny box turtle today:
> 
> View attachment 269104


Oh wow - he's lovely!
Are the other eggs likely to hatch or old ones?


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> What a cute tank!! I love the color and the cute mushroom!


I haven't filled it yet. That's one of my jobs for tomorrow. I'm thinking of using filtered water because I don't want to use our tap water. Thank God pet smart will test the water for free. Since the tank is so small changing a gal.a week is only about 60cents per week. I want to let it go ahead and build it's own bacteria. Then I have time to learn more. I plan on buying the water from a machine at my local kroger.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Around here they hatch in September, so he probably over-wintered in the nest and came out quite recently. After lunch I'll be going out there and giving the yard a very close inspection. There are normally 4, sometimes 5 eggs per nest.


That's why I'm still kind of watching for Midwest paint turtles. A female ended up at my front door towards the end of July. Possibly laid eggs because she played around in my flower bed under the hostas for a while. If she didn't last summer...maybe this year.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> We don't have much ice here to play ice hockey. So we play normal hockey.



We call that field hockey.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I haven't filled it yet. That's one of my jobs for tomorrow. I'm thinking of using filtered water because I don't want to use our tap water. Thank God pet smart will test the water for free. Since the tank is so small changing a gal.a week is only about 60cents per week. I want to let it go ahead and build it's own bacteria. Then I have time to learn more. I plan on buying the water from a machine at my local kroger.



I use tap water and the tap water drops. We have really hard water here and my last guy lasted 2.5yrs. 
The pet stores do t use bottled water either. Just a thought.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I found a tiny box turtle today:
> 
> View attachment 269104



I still can’t get over how tiny hatchlings are!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We call that field hockey.


Okay. I stand corrected. We play field hockey here.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. I stand corrected. We play field hockey here.


But not in a field


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Your torts are looking so good Sabine. Happy Saturday.


Thank you Carol. Happy Saturday for you too.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> They do look like they are loving it.


After a long period of eating lettuce ( all winter long ) I think they really enjoy the fresh grass.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I use tap water and the tap water drops. We have really hard water here and my last guy lasted 2.5yrs.
> The pet stores do t use bottled water either. Just a thought.


I can wait until I get the water right. My son had a 100gallon tank and said the same as you. I'll just wait. I don't like our tap water. I was thinking of using filtered tap from a machine not bottled. I was also worried that the good minerals would be filtered out by the machine. In the meantime I have a decoration until I get the water right. I saw a male butterfly?? betta that was so beautiful! I'm sure there will be another betta out there in need when I somewhat know what I'm doing.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> For about the last 5 years (at least) we have had to buy bags in stores to encourage people to reuse bags and cut down on plastic. You even have to pay for the brown paper bags in McDonalds. I think it has helped but if people forget to take bags they can get another for a few pence. I think they should be more expensive.


I tried the pattern for a bag for my aquarium supplies. I'm going to do some for shopping too. The plastic problem has been bothering me for a long time.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear your leg is bit less painful today,although it will still take a good while to heal properly so rest it as much as possible.
> I find that one crutch is easier, and I'm even starting to manage without that in the house.
> I'm going to go for a little drive next week to do my own shopping - who'd have thought I'd be so excited about a trip to Aldi or Tesco!!!


I know that feeling. It's amazing. We have an Aldi's too though. I didn't know that they are in the UK too.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Fighting a nurse armed with a syringe in the doctor's surgery is not easily forgotten, and it was a story about me that was repeated regularly as I was growing up so I wasn't allowed to forget it!


Well...she was bugging you so that's a bugger right...


----------



## KarenSoCal

AZtortMom said:


> I was having some double vision from a “lazy eye” as a child.
> The eye surgeon tried to fix it in February and it didn’t go as well as planned. My eye started healing with some scar tissue which caused it to pull out of position. Which made the double vision worse. Now I’m in physical therapy in hopes to stretch the muscles to move the eye into its desired position. In two months we will know if this will cure it or surgery is needed again..


Oh my! Did they cover your good eye when you were a child? I think that's supposed to train the "lazy" eye.

I guess that won't work now. I sure hope the PT helps!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I found a tiny box turtle today:
> 
> View attachment 269104


It came out of a leopard egg?? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> So the difference is just a pause between carol and lyn?


I did buy an aquarium. So far it's just a decoration. I'm studying to get the water right first. Hello.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> A big truck! Yes, of course. That's the answer!!!


You are a dodge lady! And so am I...


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> I did buy an aquarium. So far it's just a decoration. I'm studying to get the water right first. Hello.



Have you put water in? How big is it? What are you using for filtration?


----------



## Reptilony

The image of the day, tell me if you don’t want an image of the day.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I haven't filled it yet. That's one of my jobs for tomorrow. I'm thinking of using filtered water because I don't want to use our tap water. Thank God pet smart will test the water for free. Since the tank is so small changing a gal.a week is only about 60cents per week. I want to let it go ahead and build it's own bacteria. Then I have time to learn more. I plan on buying the water from a machine at my local kroger.


I would suggest that you use your tap water, and of course dechlorinator.

The fish actually need the minerals in the water, and if you add a live plant it needs minerals too. Your pet shop uses treated tap water, so I think if it's a big difference in the pH of your local water and the filtered, you could actually kill your fish if you don't acclimate really slowly.

I know they seem expensive, but you really should get the API Master Test kit for fresh water. You will need it to know when your tank is cycled. Petco, etc uses test strips, and will only tell you "it's ok" or not. Kind of like round stickon temp/hygrometers. Accuracy is important. If you order it from Amazon, it will probably run you $20., vs probably $30 at Petco or Petsmart.

There is a very good fish forum called Fishlore, and they have several subforums devoted to only bettas. You would probably get a lot of good info from them.

https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/forums/betta-fish.40/


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> At last!
> My parcel arrived. I have to teach myself how to use it now.
> They've very kindly given me a voucher to save 10$ off my nest Solarmeter product too!


Oh my...that's why I hate sitting around stinky all day waiting for a delivery. When it finally comes, you're so happy that you say thanks! Instead of "what the heck took you so long!"?


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> I would suggest that you use your tap water, and of course dechlorinator.
> 
> The fish actually need the minerals in the water, and if you add a live plant it needs minerals too. Your pet shop uses treated tap water, so I think if it's a big difference in the pH of your local water and the filtered, you could actually kill your fish if you don't acclimate really slowly.
> 
> I know they seem expensive, but you really should get the API Master Test kit for fresh water. You will need it to know when your tank is cycled. Petco, etc uses test strips, and will only tell you "it's ok" or not. Kind of like round stickon temp/hygrometers. Accuracy is important. If you order it from Amazon, it will probably run you $20., vs probably $30 at Petco or Petsmart.
> 
> There is a very good fish forum called Fishlore, and they have several subforums devoted to only bettas. You would probably get a lot of good info from them.
> 
> https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/forums/betta-fish.40/


@Cathie G..Also...a small tank, like your 5.5g, is much less stable than a large tank. There will only be about 4-4.5g of water in it, and any chemical change will be extremely fast. Faster than you can get to Petco to get an approximate, at best, test result. 

You really need the Master test kit. Don't waste your money on test strips.

If you order it now from Amazon, you can test your tap water and see if you really need filtered. Remember, if a disaster happened to your tank, would you have enough bought water on hand to fill it?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick shot of the final stages of our boxes finial before being separated and final finish.
> 
> View attachment 269091


Nice! You could make chess peices.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> and another video of the dinosaurs:
> Other people pick grass for their bunnies. I pick grass for my torts !


Wow they love their grass.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Oh wow - he's lovely!
> Are the other eggs likely to hatch or old ones?


Those are newly deposited, recently dug up leopard eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> It came out of a leopard egg?? [emoji23][emoji23]


No, I found him in the box turtle yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You are a dodge lady! And so am I...


I love my big Dodge truck!


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yes I finally got it! There are people named « lyne » too here prononced « L » « in ».


What language do you speak? I may have missed a post on that. My brother is deaf and can't talk English but we somehow manage. It's a really interesting subject to me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pics of my grandsons. The pics where they are standing by a gopher tortoise is at a park where there are over 100 of them living in the wild. The pic with turtles in the water is at the same park.





The only accident was my son opened a door on my younger grandsons foot and he got 6 stitches. Ouch!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love my big Dodge truck!


Hehehe I'm a Dodge girl. I won't let go of my 1990 Dodge Caravan Grand. It can be my tool box...


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> What language do you speak? I may have missed a post on that. My brother is deaf and can't talk English but we somehow manage. It's a really interesting subject to me.



French, we have some english class at school but you can pass without being so good, I personally learned by watching youtube a lot. I don’t speak sign language, do you?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I know that feeling. It's amazing. We have an Aldi's too though. I didn't know that they are in the UK too.



Aldi is a German brand that has gone global


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> I would suggest that you use your tap water, and of course dechlorinator.
> 
> The fish actually need the minerals in the water, and if you add a live plant it needs minerals too. Your pet shop uses treated tap water, so I think if it's a big difference in the pH of your local water and the filtered, you could actually kill your fish if you don't acclimate really slowly.
> 
> I know they seem expensive, but you really should get the API Master Test kit for fresh water. You will need it to know when your tank is cycled. Petco, etc uses test strips, and will only tell you "it's ok" or not. Kind of like round stickon temp/hygrometers. Accuracy is important. If you order it from Amazon, it will probably run you $20., vs probably $30 at Petco or Petsmart.
> 
> There is a very good fish forum called Fishlore, and they have several subforums devoted to only bettas. You would probably get a lot of good info from them.
> 
> https://www.fishlore.com/aquariumfishforum/forums/betta-fish.40/



I agree. Use tap water as it has the minerals in it. You mix the dechlorinator with the water in a bucket before you add it to the tank.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> What language do you speak? I may have missed a post on that. My brother is deaf and can't talk English but we somehow manage. It's a really interesting subject to me.


Interesting question. It would be interesting to know what language(s) roomies speak and what they consider to be their first language.



Reptilony said:


> French, we have some english class at school but you can pass without being so good, I personally learned by watching youtube a lot. I don’t speak sign language, do you?


As Olivier has started the ball rolling...

English is my first language. I was taught French and German at school. Having worked in France and had a much better teacher, my French is considerably better than my German.

I usually find it easier to read a foreign language than to speak it as knowing odd words in various languages, thanks to my travels, means I can often work it out. Catalan, for example, requires French, Spanish and a bit of Latin. And Danish signs proved remarkably easy to work out.  

Greek is surprisingly easy to read if you learn their alphabet in Maths as I did. I remember seeing a poster for a film and trying to work out who the star was. It turned out to be Robert Redford, but because the Greeks use Mu and Pi together to make a B sound it read Rompert Redford to me


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all!

It’s early Sunday morning and I am quietly catching up over a (decaffeinated) coffee while JoesDad lies in. I had better go feed the fish as they’re all staring at me... they’d be hammering on the glass if they could 

We have Golden Barbs in the tank and their default is hungry. A Golden Barb that doesn’t want to eat is probably dead [emoji23] Everything else has to move quickly when they’re fed or they get nothing!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Pics of my grandsons. The pics where they are standing by a gopher tortoise is at a park where there are over 100 of them living in the wild. The pic with turtles in the water is at the same park.
> View attachment 269122
> View attachment 269125
> View attachment 269126
> View attachment 269127
> 
> The only accident was my son opened a door on my younger grandsons foot and he got 6 stitches. Ouch!


Lovely boys and looks like a great day - apart from the stitches! 
I bet your son feels terrible about it, but accidents happen.
I see they have Opo's undivided attention with food!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Those are newly deposited, recently dug up leopard eggs.


Will you incubate them to have lots of baby leopards running around ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Interesting question. It would be interesting to know what language(s) roomies speak and what they consider to be their first language.
> 
> 
> As Olivier has started the ball rolling...
> 
> English is my first language. I was taught French and German at school. Having worked in France and had a much better teacher, my French is considerably better than my German.
> 
> I usually find it easier to read a foreign language than to speak it as knowing odd words in various languages, thanks to my travels, means I can often work it out. Catalan, for example, requires French, Spanish and a bit of Latin. And Danish signs proved remarkably easy to work out.
> 
> Greek is surprisingly easy to read if you learn their alphabet in Maths as I did. I remember seeing a poster for a film and trying to work out who the star was. It turned out to be Robert Redford, but because the Greeks use Mu and Pi together to make a B sound it read Rompert Redford to me


English is my first language and I speak some Welsh but understand more that I hear than I can say. My Dad was a Welsh speaker but it was never spoken at home.
I was taught French, German and Latin in school but only took French to exam level. Welsh was offered as an extracurricular subject but I was far too busy to do that.
These days Welsh is compulsory in Welsh schools up to exam level.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> It’s early Sunday morning and I am quietly catching up over a (decaffeinated) coffee while JoesDad lies in. I had better go feed the fish as they’re all staring at me... they’d be hammering on the glass if they could
> 
> We have Golden Barbs in the tank and their default is hungry. A Golden Barb that doesn’t want to eat is probably dead [emoji23] Everything else has to move quickly when they’re fed or they get nothing!


Good morning Linda. Hope the fish are feeling happier now they've been fed.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Linda. Hope the fish are feeling happier now they've been fed.


Good morning Lyn  

When JoesDad got up he asked me if they had been fed because they all crowded to the glass as soon as he appeared. They didn’t get seconds [emoji849]


----------



## Lyn W

Wishing you all a happy and peaceful Sunday.
It's quite bright here again today so plenty of washing to hang out to dry.
See you all later.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good morning Lyn
> 
> When JoesDad got up he asked me if they had been fed because they all crowded to the glass as soon as he appeared. They didn’t get seconds [emoji849]


They really are chancers aren't they?
or, with their memory span, could it be they've forgotten they've been fed!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They really are chancers aren't they?
> or, with their memory span, could it be they've forgotten they've been fed!



A bit of both probably [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Lovely boys and looks like a great day - apart from the stitches!
> I bet your son feels terrible about it, but accidents happen.
> I see they have Opo's undivided attention with food!


Opo warmed up to them quick. Unlike a month ago when 2 of my other grandsons about the same age were here. Opo ate and ate and then turned around walked into his hide about 2:30 and went to sleep. Didn't get up until 9:30 the next morning. I guess the boys wore him out. Me to lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Interesting question. It would be interesting to know what language(s) roomies speak and what they consider to be their first language.
> 
> 
> As Olivier has started the ball rolling...
> 
> English is my first language. I was taught French and German at school. Having worked in France and had a much better teacher, my French is considerably better than my German.
> 
> I usually find it easier to read a foreign language than to speak it as knowing odd words in various languages, thanks to my travels, means I can often work it out. Catalan, for example, requires French, Spanish and a bit of Latin. And Danish signs proved remarkably easy to work out.
> 
> Greek is surprisingly easy to read if you learn their alphabet in Maths as I did. I remember seeing a poster for a film and trying to work out who the star was. It turned out to be Robert Redford, but because the Greeks use Mu and Pi together to make a B sound it read Rompert Redford to me


Wow impressive all the languages you know. I am trying to learn my wife's language. Tagalog from the Philippines. I am not very good but with all the medical things going on. I haven't gave it my best effort.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> English is my first language and I speak some Welsh but understand more that I hear than I can say. My Dad was a Welsh speaker but it was never spoken at home.
> I was taught French, German and Latin in school but only took French to exam level. Welsh was offered as an extracurricular subject but I was far too busy to do that.
> These days Welsh is compulsory in Welsh schools up to exam level.


Wow another member multi lingual. Impressive.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Right, then left, then 3 more lefts and two more rights!!!



You’re mostly right. 

Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Interesting question. It would be interesting to know what language(s) roomies speak and what they consider to be their first language.
> 
> 
> As Olivier has started the ball rolling...
> 
> English is my first language. I was taught French and German at school. Having worked in France and had a much better teacher, my French is considerably better than my German.
> 
> I usually find it easier to read a foreign language than to speak it as knowing odd words in various languages, thanks to my travels, means I can often work it out. Catalan, for example, requires French, Spanish and a bit of Latin. And Danish signs proved remarkably easy to work out.
> 
> Greek is surprisingly easy to read if you learn their alphabet in Maths as I did. I remember seeing a poster for a film and trying to work out who the star was. It turned out to be Robert Redford, but because the Greeks use Mu and Pi together to make a B sound it read Rompert Redford to me



Danish signs ARE easy!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]



So sorry to hear that Lena 

Massive electronic hug from me to you and your family. Take care x [emoji177]


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Thank you for making me feel ignorant once again lol I’ve been dipped in the cold waters of knowledge another time! I didn’t even know this was popular! I think we call it « hockey sur gazon » here. Hey it looks fun I know I’d try it ! So the whole world doesn’t care about our ice skating athletes eh? Even in UK people don’t watch ice hockey?



For Russians, too, hockey is hockey. The normal one that you play on ice. [emoji6] The other one has a long, explanatory name, like “hockey on grass” or “hockey with a ball”, which is short for “not enough ice, eh?” [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow another member multi lingual. Impressive.


 Far from it Ray! What I learnt in school is one thing but what I remember is another.
It's true that if you don't use it, you lose it!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]


So sorry for you loss, Lena. Your Grandad sounds amazing to have lived through so many changes.
Have a safe trip and we'll not see you when you get back.


----------



## Lyn W

Just watching the Oxford v Cambridge University Boat Race Ladies race, although I use the term 'ladies' loosely after hearing some not very ladylike language from the Oxford cox!
She obviously forgot the mic!
A win for Cambridge who looked very strong from the start.


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> For Russians, too, hockey is hockey. The normal one that you play on ice. [emoji6] The other one has a long, explanatory name, like “hockey on grass” or “hockey with a ball”, which is short for “not enough ice, eh?” [emoji6][emoji23]



lol exactly! lots of russian stars in the last couple of years in the nhl, kovalchuk, kovalev, ovechkin....


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Danish signs ARE easy!
> 
> View attachment 269145



God fart


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Interesting question. It would be interesting to know what language(s) roomies speak and what they consider to be their first language.
> 
> 
> As Olivier has started the ball rolling...
> 
> English is my first language. I was taught French and German at school. Having worked in France and had a much better teacher, my French is considerably better than my German.
> 
> I usually find it easier to read a foreign language than to speak it as knowing odd words in various languages, thanks to my travels, means I can often work it out. Catalan, for example, requires French, Spanish and a bit of Latin. And Danish signs proved remarkably easy to work out.
> 
> Greek is surprisingly easy to read if you learn their alphabet in Maths as I did. I remember seeing a poster for a film and trying to work out who the star was. It turned out to be Robert Redford, but because the Greeks use Mu and Pi together to make a B sound it read Rompert Redford to me



Can you write me one sentence in french please?


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Will you incubate them to have lots of baby leopards running around ?


Yes, but I only keep the babies until the next time my tortoise partner comes up from San Diego. He takes them home with him to sell. You can see some of his hold backs at kapidolofarms.com


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]


So sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself, and we'll see you (and expect some pictures) when you get back.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had one year of Latin and one year of Spanish. So I know a word here and there, but am unable to understand or speak either language. English is my language.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Can you write me one sentence in french please?



Bien sûr. Ici nous sommes dans la chambre noire et froide. Le pirate a-t-il déjà fait du café?


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269157



I think Mark could be seeing that with the amount of rain he’s had


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spring has sprung and the waters are warming! Got out early on the West River this morning, it leads right over/into the Chesapeake Bay.

Some shots -








Can possibly see Maryland’s Eastern Shore through the haze. Yes...the water this morning was incredibly super calm. There can be 3-4 foot swells & waves here too.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Spring has sprung and the waters are warming! Got out early on the West River this morning, it leads right over/into the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Some shots -
> 
> View attachment 269166
> View attachment 269167
> View attachment 269168
> View attachment 269169
> View attachment 269170
> 
> 
> Can possibly see Maryland’s Eastern Shore through the haze. Yes...the water this morning was incredibly super calm. There can be 3-4 foot swells & waves here too.



Brilliant photos again Mark


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]



Sorry for your loss. Safe travels.


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay So how was your party? Any pics?
Sorry I wasn’t there, my flight was canceled


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> But not in a field


Well it is on astro turf. [emoji23] So maybe I should say we play turf hockey. [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> After a long period of eating lettuce ( all winter long ) I think they really enjoy the fresh grass.


I can imagine.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can wait until I get the water right. My son had a 100gallon tank and said the same as you. I'll just wait. I don't like our tap water. I was thinking of using filtered tap from a machine not bottled. I was also worried that the good minerals would be filtered out by the machine. In the meantime I have a decoration until I get the water right. I saw a male butterfly?? betta that was so beautiful! I'm sure there will be another betta out there in need when I somewhat know what I'm doing.


It is not a bad strategy. I however would not be that patient.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> The image of the day, tell me if you don’t want an image of the day.
> View attachment 269120


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Pics of my grandsons. The pics where they are standing by a gopher tortoise is at a park where there are over 100 of them living in the wild. The pic with turtles in the water is at the same park.
> View attachment 269122
> View attachment 269125
> View attachment 269126
> View attachment 269127
> 
> The only accident was my son opened a door on my younger grandsons foot and he got 6 stitches. Ouch!


Big ouch. Your grandsons are very handsome. I think you are going to have to teach them how to dodge shotguns. [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Brilliant photos again Mark



Thanks. Some really nice reflections going on.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Interesting question. It would be interesting to know what language(s) roomies speak and what they consider to be their first language.
> 
> 
> As Olivier has started the ball rolling...
> 
> English is my first language. I was taught French and German at school. Having worked in France and had a much better teacher, my French is considerably better than my German.
> 
> I usually find it easier to read a foreign language than to speak it as knowing odd words in various languages, thanks to my travels, means I can often work it out. Catalan, for example, requires French, Spanish and a bit of Latin. And Danish signs proved remarkably easy to work out.
> 
> Greek is surprisingly easy to read if you learn their alphabet in Maths as I did. I remember seeing a poster for a film and trying to work out who the star was. It turned out to be Robert Redford, but because the Greeks use Mu and Pi together to make a B sound it read Rompert Redford to me


My home language is English and I can speak Afrikaans as well. I know a smattering of words in French and Japanese but nothing to have a conversation with. I could probably understand Dutch or at least enough to more or less figure out what would be said as Afrikaans is slightly similar. I know maybe two or three words in German.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> It’s early Sunday morning and I am quietly catching up over a (decaffeinated) coffee while JoesDad lies in. I had better go feed the fish as they’re all staring at me... they’d be hammering on the glass if they could
> 
> We have Golden Barbs in the tank and their default is hungry. A Golden Barb that doesn’t want to eat is probably dead [emoji23] Everything else has to move quickly when they’re fed or they get nothing!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]


So sorry Lena. Travel safe and sure when your back I will do a summary for you. Big Electronic hug.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> For Russians, too, hockey is hockey. The normal one that you play on ice. [emoji6] The other one has a long, explanatory name, like “hockey on grass” or “hockey with a ball”, which is short for “not enough ice, eh?” [emoji6][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Can you write me one sentence in french please?


Bon Soir mon ami!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269157


I like that image of the day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think Mark could be seeing that with the amount of rain he’s had


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> There isn`t really a "boss" between the four, but the biggest and friendliest one is the one on the left side. His name is "Leo" and I think he is a friendly, lovely male. The tort in the back got her "portion" grass a little bit later and started eating immediately. They are so cute little dinosaurs !



They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Spring has sprung and the waters are warming! Got out early on the West River this morning, it leads right over/into the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Some shots -
> 
> View attachment 269166
> View attachment 269167
> View attachment 269168
> View attachment 269169
> View attachment 269170
> 
> 
> Can possibly see Maryland’s Eastern Shore through the haze. Yes...the water this morning was incredibly super calm. There can be 3-4 foot swells & waves here too.


Beautiful pictures as always.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay So how was your party? Any pics?
> Sorry I wasn’t there, my flight was canceled


Yeah. Mine too!![emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

This was about $38 at Walmart and is tied to an app on my phone so I can live view anytime. It’s also set to send me alerts when it detects audio right now so I know when he’s on the move. This is one of many options that you can use or turn off. The camera has a place for a sd card that allows you to take videos or photos. Or you can pay for a “cloud” subscription and do the same thing. It’s very clear. I’m happy with it. I had tried a cheaper one first that I ended up taking back because it didn’t connect well when I tried to view live stream...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]


My condolences. Sounds like he had a interesting life. Enjoy your travels.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Is that your temperature sensor probe along the ceiling? It needs to be on the floor.



No, that’s an LED light strip and the cord. The temp probe is in the far corner floor on the same side the camera is... that white box that you can see in the back on the floor is a back up sensor as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]


I'm sorry to hear that.

Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269180
> 
> This was about $38 at Walmart and is tied to an app on my phone so I can live view anytime. It’s also set to send me alerts when it detects audio right now so I know when he’s on the move. This is one of many options that you can use or turn off. The camera has a place for a sd card that allows you to take videos or photos. Or you can pay for a “cloud” subscription and do the same thing. It’s very clear. I’m happy with it. I had tried a cheaper one first that I ended up taking back because it didn’t connect well when I tried to view live stream...



My cheap one from amazon work one time out of ten, but really don’t like the idea of paying monthly...how much is it?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Big ouch. Your grandsons are very handsome. I think you are going to have to teach them how to dodge shotguns. [emoji23] [emoji6]


LOL


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> French, we have some english class at school but you can pass without being so good, I personally learned by watching youtube a lot. I don’t speak sign language, do you?


No. We don't speak fluent sign language. We write notes back and forth and play a bad game of charades. What's really interesting is...a lot of families that I know with a deaf family member don't speak sign either. I actually feel that in some ways. Sign language keeps a deaf person isolated even more because most people don't speak sign.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It is not a bad strategy. I however would not be that patient.



For the most part, i just use rain water. I collect it, strain out any particulate matter, then bring it to room temperature, and add/replace as needed.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Well it is on astro turf. [emoji23] So maybe I should say we play turf hockey. [emoji15]



I hate turf! It’s super hot for the players and we get those black balls all over the car and house!!


----------



## Momof4

Number 2 woke up today!!

This is my first time burmating. Willow is gonna be 3 in Sept and I’ve always kept her up. 

The older guy Buddy my sister gave me did great!! I’ve only had him about year so brumating was scary for me. 

My daughter found Willow next to our pool as a hatchling. 

I did it!!

Willow


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I hate turf! It’s super hot for the players and we get those black balls all over the car and house!!



Yes, those astroturf pellets are a nuisance... it’s the same when football is played on it 

The water based pitches are better.

Super hot is a local climate problem that we can’t identify with here in the UK


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Bien sûr. Ici nous sommes dans la chambre noire et froide. Le pirate a-t-il déjà fait du café?


 "Sure! I know a bit of the night chamber in the fridge. The pirate went again to the restaurant." Did I get it right? ?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> "Sure! I know a bit of the night chamber in the fridge. The pirate went again to the restaurant." Did I get it right? ?



Of course! We are in the cold dark room. Has the pirate made the coffee yet? (At least that’s what I meant to say [emoji23])


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I was close!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Pics of my grandsons. The pics where they are standing by a gopher tortoise is at a park where there are over 100 of them living in the wild. The pic with turtles in the water is at the same park.
> View attachment 269122
> View attachment 269125
> View attachment 269126
> View attachment 269127
> 
> The only accident was my son opened a door on my younger grandsons foot and he got 6 stitches. Ouch!



They are handsome boys! And that Poor baby!! Boys are so rough! He looks like he’s not even bothered by it though. [emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Of course! We are in the cold dark room. Has the pirate made the coffee yet? (At least that’s what I meant to say [emoji23])


Actually, I can't believe how close I came.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> You’re mostly right.
> 
> Hi, roommates! My grandfather passed away a couple of days ago. He was 90 and growing very weak, so I guess it was time. He’d had a hard life, with the WWII, the Soviet Union and the subsequent collapse. Very few lived that long in his generation. Anyway, I’m taking a few days off, then traveling. I’ll really need one of those amazing summaries when I’m back. Take care, y’all! [emoji8]



I’m sorry Lena and I’ll be thinking about you and your family! Be safe.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Spring has sprung and the waters are warming! Got out early on the West River this morning, it leads right over/into the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Some shots -
> 
> View attachment 269166
> View attachment 269167
> View attachment 269168
> View attachment 269169
> View attachment 269170
> 
> 
> Can possibly see Maryland’s Eastern Shore through the haze. Yes...the water this morning was incredibly super calm. There can be 3-4 foot swells & waves here too.



Stunning!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay So how was your party? Any pics?
> Sorry I wasn’t there, my flight was canceled



I’m catching myself up now and do have some pics..  That’s a darn shame.... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I can't believe how close I came.



Not bad at all... like I said, if you have some words of another language, it helps you work things out


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> My cheap one from amazon work one time out of ten, but really don’t like the idea of paying monthly...how much is it?



I won’t subscribe so I didn’t look at the packages. I can view live anytime for free and I can use the SD card for storage so there’s really no need. But this one does work good.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Number 2 woke up today!!
> 
> This is my first time burmating. Willow is gonna be 3 in Sept and I’ve always kept her up.
> 
> The older guy Buddy my sister gave me did great!! I’ve only had him about year so brumating was scary for me.
> 
> My daughter found Willow next to our pool as a hatchling.
> 
> I did it!!
> 
> Willow
> View attachment 269181



That’s really cool!! What an expression she has!!! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> "Sure! I know a bit of the night chamber in the fridge. The pirate went again to the restaurant." Did I get it right? ?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! So the crawfish boil was a success! The weather was patchy but not near as bad as we expected and mostly held out. The worst came this morning. We had ALOT of people come and go and still had Three Families here this morning. We had corn, potatoes, mushrooms, eggs, shrimp & sausage in addition to the crawfish.. we had lots of cleanup but it’s finally done and the company’s gone... *breathe*. I could never do this more than once a year. All the food turned out good!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! So the crawfish boil was a success! The weather was patchy but not near as bad as we expected and mostly held out. The worst came this morning. We had ALOT of people come and go and still had Three Families here this morning. We had corn, potatoes, mushrooms, eggs, shrimp & sausage in addition to the crawfish.. we had lots of cleanup but it’s finally done and the company’s gone... *breathe*. I could never do this more than once a year. All the food turned out good!
> View attachment 269193
> View attachment 269194
> View attachment 269195
> View attachment 269196



That looks great! I am so glad the weather didn’t spoil your fun


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Danish signs ARE easy!
> 
> View attachment 269145


I would have thought it somehow said "your my favorite cute fart"...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Spring has sprung and the waters are warming! Got out early on the West River this morning, it leads right over/into the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Some shots -
> 
> View attachment 269166
> View attachment 269167
> View attachment 269168
> View attachment 269169
> View attachment 269170
> 
> 
> Can possibly see Maryland’s Eastern Shore through the haze. Yes...the water this morning was incredibly super calm. There can be 3-4 foot swells & waves here too.


How lovely the sky reflecting on the water is!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Number 2 woke up today!!
> 
> This is my first time burmating. Willow is gonna be 3 in Sept and I’ve always kept her up.
> 
> The older guy Buddy my sister gave me did great!! I’ve only had him about year so brumating was scary for me.
> 
> My daughter found Willow next to our pool as a hatchling.
> 
> I did it!!
> 
> Willow
> View attachment 269181


Welcome back Willow! Looking good!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! So the crawfish boil was a success! The weather was patchy but not near as bad as we expected and mostly held out. The worst came this morning. We had ALOT of people come and go and still had Three Families here this morning. We had corn, potatoes, mushrooms, eggs, shrimp & sausage in addition to the crawfish.. we had lots of cleanup but it’s finally done and the company’s gone... *breathe*. I could never do this more than once a year. All the food turned out good!
> View attachment 269193
> View attachment 269194
> View attachment 269195
> View attachment 269196


It looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I would have thought it somehow said "your my favorite cute fart"...



Fahren is the German verb “to travel” ... a much giggled about, but easily remembered bit of school German 

(I) Ich fahre
(you familiar) Du fahrst (Class starts to giggle)
(he/she/it) Er/sie/es fahrt (Class dissolves into laughter)
(We) Wir farhren... 

It was over 40 years ago and I remember it like yesterday [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Just watching the Oxford v Cambridge University Boat Race Ladies race, although I use the term 'ladies' loosely after hearing some not very ladylike language from the Oxford cox!
> She obviously forgot the mic!
> A win for Cambridge who looked very strong from the start.


A Boat Race update - The Cambridge men's crew also won the 165th Boat Race but it was close - too close at one point with some clashing of oars!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is not a bad strategy. I however would not be that patient.


I filled it with tap water. (Can't hardly wait) While the bacteria builds I'll be searching for better water for water changes. In pet smart today, I heard about the frustration aquarium owners in our city have with the tap water. I'll change the filter etc...I saw such a beautiful betta there the other day. Thankfully a pet smart associate bought him.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Fahren is the German verb “to travel” ... a much giggled about, but easily remembered bit of school German
> 
> (I) Ich fahre
> (you familiar) Du fahrst (Class starts to giggle)
> (he/she/it) Er/sie/es fahrt (Class dissolves into laughter)
> (We) Wir farhren...
> 
> It was over 40 years ago and I remember it like yesterday [emoji23]


Humour is great for helping you remember.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> For the most part, i just use rain water. I collect it, strain out any particulate matter, then bring it to room temperature, and add/replace as needed.


You are brilliant. I can always test it. I don't mind putting in a little extra time. Isn't that why we do what we do for fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! So the crawfish boil was a success! The weather was patchy but not near as bad as we expected and mostly held out. The worst came this morning. We had ALOT of people come and go and still had Three Families here this morning. We had corn, potatoes, mushrooms, eggs, shrimp & sausage in addition to the crawfish.. we had lots of cleanup but it’s finally done and the company’s gone... *breathe*. I could never do this more than once a year. All the food turned out good!
> View attachment 269193
> View attachment 269194
> View attachment 269195
> View attachment 269196



Wow...what a setting and gathering.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! So the crawfish boil was a success! The weather was patchy but not near as bad as we expected and mostly held out. The worst came this morning. We had ALOT of people come and go and still had Three Families here this morning. We had corn, potatoes, mushrooms, eggs, shrimp & sausage in addition to the crawfish.. we had lots of cleanup but it’s finally done and the company’s gone... *breathe*. I could never do this more than once a year. All the food turned out good!
> View attachment 269193
> View attachment 269194
> View attachment 269195
> View attachment 269196


Nice.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> You are brilliant. I can always test it. I don't mind putting in a little extra time. Isn't that why we do what we do for fun.



Ha. As long as it rains, you are good. I use a funnel lined with aquarium floss to strain the water of any particulates. Fill up a few gallon jugs, warm, then fill the aquarium. (Ps. I never test, all fishies are fine)


----------



## EllieMay

I’m not good at remembering to take photos. I’m always to busy hosting! I only got these few because I was thinking of my CDR friends [emoji16]... there was another canopy over a large picnic table, another round crawfish table and people scattered throughout and up into the pasture. We had also set up a bouncy house for the kids which did get some use I the sunny moments... some crazy people (NOT ME) actually jumped into the pool which is still REALLY cold! There was a tent setup under our shop this morning, a camper set up in the pasture and every room in the house was full plus a mattress on the living room floor.. we do this for many political/business reason but it’s also a personal thing for me and my hubby. He enjoys the spotlight and I enjoy seeing him loosen up once a year then I’m extremely glad it over [emoji12]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> They are absolutely beautiful!


Thank you Heather.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I’m not good at remembering to take photos. I’m always to busy hosting! I only got these few because I was thinking of my CDR friends [emoji16]...


It’s got to the point where JoesDad says “Do you need to take a photo of this for your tortoise friends?” [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> I won’t subscribe so I didn’t look at the packages. I can view live anytime for free and I can use the SD card for storage so there’s really no need. But this one does work good.


But what is the monthly subscription for then if it's not to have the live view? If you really do can get the live view for free that's something I would be very interested in buying myself.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> No. We don't speak fluent sign language. We write notes back and forth and play a bad game of charades. What's really interesting is...a lot of families that I know with a deaf family member don't speak sign either. I actually feel that in some ways. Sign language keeps a deaf person isolated even more because most people don't speak sign.


Yes but I think if only one person around do speak signs it can open the deaf's person world a lot, in my class there was a mute student of about my age and there was a translator who communicated all the teacher was saying to him at the exact time and I felt this was truly a beautiful adaptation to him. He could learn all the same thing we did, when he had a question he did the sign with the translator who asked vocally the question to the teacher, it worked great, and this was a robotisation class in cégep not primary school.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Bien sûr. Ici nous sommes dans la chambre noire et froide. Le pirate a-t-il déjà fait du café?


Hehe, merci beaucoup!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Fahren is the German verb “to travel” ... a much giggled about, but easily remembered bit of school German
> 
> (I) Ich fahre
> (you familiar) Du fahrst (Class starts to giggle)
> (he/she/it) Er/sie/es fahrt (Class dissolves into laughter)
> (We) Wir farhren...
> 
> It was over 40 years ago and I remember it like yesterday [emoji23]


Not bad Linda, but not quite right:
Ich fahre
Du fährst
Er / Sie / Es fahren
Wir fahren

That´s the right spelling.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ha. As long as it rains, you are good. I use a funnel lined with aquarium floss to strain the water of any particulates. Fill up a few gallon jugs, warm, then fill the aquarium. (Ps. I never test, all fishies are fine)


Every home needs a rainbarrel.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> They are handsome boys! And that Poor baby!! Boys are so rough! He looks like he’s not even bothered by it though. [emoji6]


Thanks, I guess he cried when given the numbing shot but that would be expected. He is also afraid of the water so no big deal he couldn't swim. While they were here he never complained about his foot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Every home needs a rainbarrel.



Just think if ALL homes, buildings, etc, were set up from the start with rain barrels or large cisterns and solar panels.!


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Bon Soir mon ami!


Un bon soir à vous madame! Sorry I don't speak Afrikaans....I can't make a cool sentence


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It’s got to the point where JoesDad says “Do you need to take a photo of this for your tortoise friends?” [emoji23]



LOL! I think Joey is starting to figure it out too


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Yes but I think if only one person around do speak signs it can open the deaf's person world a lot, in my class there was a mute student of about my age and there was a translator who communicated all the teacher was saying to him at the exact time and I felt this was truly a beautiful adaptation to him. He could learn all the same thing we did, when he had a question he did the sign with the translator who asked vocally the question to the teacher, it worked great, and this was a robotisation class in cégep not primary school.


We have several deaf children in school who have signers - someone employed to interpret lessons for them using sign language. I can use a limited amount of British Sign Language and a system called Makaton. At Christmas we always include a song which all the children and staff learn sign language for - the children are far better than the teachers!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I guess he cried when given the numbing shot but that would be expected. He is also afraid of the water so no big deal he couldn't swim. While they were here he never complained about his foot.


Aw - brave boy! I bet it will hurt there when he wears shoes.
Kids are so resilient aren't they?


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> But what is the monthly subscription for then if it's not to have the live view? If you really do can get the live view for free that's something I would be very interested in buying myself.



It’s for the storage of photos or videos... I guess if you needed to go back and look at something that happened yesterday, you could with subscription... you could do that with the SD card as well but right now, I have neither and I still love it. I can only look live or screen shot my live view for photos though. About an hour ago, I’d had Toretto in the tub for his soak and poo, then I took him outside and put him down in the yard. I knew a storm was coming so I was debating on putting him in his box but he headed straight for his favorite patch of grass to graze... it was already raining lightly at this point but I decided to let him eat and I’d check on him in a bit. I came in and did some other chores and I was just about to go check on him when I got an alert on my phone that was a motion detection from my camera. So I opened up the app to see Toretto had already put himself back in the box. Now I don’t have to go back out in the rain



The first one I bought that didn’t work well was a Geeni by merkury


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Aw - brave boy! I bet it will hurt there when he wears shoes.
> Kids are so resilient aren't they?


They have headed back to Michigan. But the last few days here he only wore socks. 
I wish I still was resilient. I guess as you get older you lose that


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Just think if ALL homes, buildings, etc, were set up from the start with rain barrels or large cisterns and solar panels.!


That would be great! Onl


EllieMay said:


> It’s for the storage of photos or videos... I guess if you needed to go back and look at something that happened yesterday, you could with subscription... you could do that with the SD card as well but right now, I have neither and I still love it. I can only look live or screen shot my live view for photos though. About an hour ago, I’d had Toretto in the tub for his soak and poo, then I took him outside and put him down in the yard. I knew a storm was coming so I was debating on putting him in his box but he headed straight for his favorite patch of grass to graze... it was already raining lightly at this point but I decided to let him eat and I’d check on him in a bit. I came in and did some other chores and I was just about to go check on him when I got an alert on my phone that was a motion detection from my camera. So I opened up the app to see Toretto had already put himself back in the box. Now I don’t have to go back out in the rain
> View attachment 269207
> 
> 
> The first one I bought that didn’t work well was a Geeni by merkury


Oh wow that's exectly what I need, all I want is to be able to see the live view! I know nest is also a popular brand, I wonder if their subscription model is the same...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yes but I think if only one person around do speak signs it can open the deaf's person world a lot, in my class there was a mute student of about my age and there was a translator who communicated all the teacher was saying to him at the exact time and I felt this was truly a beautiful adaptation to him. He could learn all the same thing we did, when he had a question he did the sign with the translator who asked vocally the question to the teacher, it worked great, and this was a robotisation class in cégep not primary school.


Yes. So true for most deaf people. They are intelligent but deaf. However, my brother is also developmentally disabled but...he is able to communicate with anyone in his own way. Even his cat knows what he's saying. I love this subject. Because of growing up with my brother, I've been able to talk with people that don't speak my language. Yet we get each other. It's amazing.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Not bad Linda, but not quite right:
> Ich fahre
> Du fährst
> Er / Sie / Es fahren
> Wir fahren
> 
> That´s the right spelling.


.. .. ..


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It’s for the storage of photos or videos... I guess if you needed to go back and look at something that happened yesterday, you could with subscription... you could do that with the SD card as well but right now, I have neither and I still love it. I can only look live or screen shot my live view for photos though. About an hour ago, I’d had Toretto in the tub for his soak and poo, then I took him outside and put him down in the yard. I knew a storm was coming so I was debating on putting him in his box but he headed straight for his favorite patch of grass to graze... it was already raining lightly at this point but I decided to let him eat and I’d check on him in a bit. I came in and did some other chores and I was just about to go check on him when I got an alert on my phone that was a motion detection from my camera. So I opened up the app to see Toretto had already put himself back in the box. Now I don’t have to go back out in the rain
> View attachment 269207
> 
> 
> The first one I bought that didn’t work well was a Geeni by merkury


I bought a Momentum cam at Walmart. 50 dollars. You can take pics for free. Video is like 4 bucks a month or you can use a SD card.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> Yes. So true for most deaf people. They are intelligent but deaf. However, my brother is also developmentally disabled but...he is able to communicate with anyone in his own way. Even his cat knows what he's saying. I love this subject. Because of growing up with my brother, I've been able to talk with people that don't speak my language. Yet we get each other. It's amazing.


Yes that's fantastic, it's like you created you own language that only you and your brother can understand!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh..on languages.. Lets see. Studied German and Russian in high school. When I went to college, I majored in Russian and Biology. Eventually went on to actual work, I was able to pretty much utilize my Ruusian language skills for a long time.

I know enough Russian to pretty much get by if dropped off in Murmansk or Vladikavkaz. 

Lived and traveled extensively in the “Middle East” and studied some Arabic. Wifey is fluent/native Arabic speaker, so I understand and speak enough Arabic to be dangerous.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> They have headed back to Michigan. But the last few days here he only wore socks.
> I wish I still was resilient. I guess as you get older you lose that


I think you're right, us adults are far less easily pacified and distracted!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It’s for the storage of photos or videos... I guess if you needed to go back and look at something that happened yesterday, you could with subscription... you could do that with the SD card as well but right now, I have neither and I still love it. I can only look live or screen shot my live view for photos though. About an hour ago, I’d had Toretto in the tub for his soak and poo, then I took him outside and put him down in the yard. I knew a storm was coming so I was debating on putting him in his box but he headed straight for his favorite patch of grass to graze... it was already raining lightly at this point but I decided to let him eat and I’d check on him in a bit. I came in and did some other chores and I was just about to go check on him when I got an alert on my phone that was a motion detection from my camera. So I opened up the app to see Toretto had already put himself back in the box. Now I don’t have to go back out in the rain
> View attachment 269207
> 
> 
> The first one I bought that didn’t work well was a Geeni by merkury




Nice video/snap shots. If i were you, id get a bag or two of Cypress Mulch and put it inside Toretto’s house. I keep a few inches of this mulch in our Sullys house and she just loves to “dig in” and get settled. I spray it down a bit to keep things moist, but it also helps absorb any urine or other deposits.

I’ll have to take a pix to share Sully sleeping in her mulch pile.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s for the storage of photos or videos... I guess if you needed to go back and look at something that happened yesterday, you could with subscription... you could do that with the SD card as well but right now, I have neither and I still love it. I can only look live or screen shot my live view for photos though. About an hour ago, I’d had Toretto in the tub for his soak and poo, then I took him outside and put him down in the yard. I knew a storm was coming so I was debating on putting him in his box but he headed straight for his favorite patch of grass to graze... it was already raining lightly at this point but I decided to let him eat and I’d check on him in a bit. I came in and did some other chores and I was just about to go check on him when I got an alert on my phone that was a motion detection from my camera. So I opened up the app to see Toretto had already put himself back in the box. Now I don’t have to go back out in the rain
> View attachment 269207
> 
> 
> The first one I bought that didn’t work well was a Geeni by merkury


It's great to be able to look in on him.
Would the phone alert you in the night if a rat or something went into the box ?
I only ask because the vet thinks that one of the possible reasons why Lola has a missing foot could be that it was chewed off by a rat.
Not something I'll even know for sure unless he decides to tell me one day!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just think if ALL homes, buildings, etc, were set up from the start with rain barrels or large cisterns and solar panels.!


Why not?..I liked it better 60 years ago with rain barrels and cisterns. Solar panels are amazing new/old technology. Some people want to live on the moon but I don't want to. I want both feet on earth. Right now I need rain collecting buckets for my plan. New fishy to watch.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! So the crawfish boil was a success! The weather was patchy but not near as bad as we expected and mostly held out. The worst came this morning. We had ALOT of people come and go and still had Three Families here this morning. We had corn, potatoes, mushrooms, eggs, shrimp & sausage in addition to the crawfish.. we had lots of cleanup but it’s finally done and the company’s gone... *breathe*. I could never do this more than once a year. All the food turned out good!
> View attachment 269193
> View attachment 269194
> View attachment 269195
> View attachment 269196



Sounds like a great party!!!

You two are such a cute couple!!

Are the kids eating crawfish in the jacuzzi? I couldn’t make the pic bigger.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I’m not good at remembering to take photos. I’m always to busy hosting! I only got these few because I was thinking of my CDR friends [emoji16]... there was another canopy over a large picnic table, another round crawfish table and people scattered throughout and up into the pasture. We had also set up a bouncy house for the kids which did get some use I the sunny moments... some crazy people (NOT ME) actually jumped into the pool which is still REALLY cold! There was a tent setup under our shop this morning, a camper set up in the pasture and every room in the house was full plus a mattress on the living room floor.. we do this for many political/business reason but it’s also a personal thing for me and my hubby. He enjoys the spotlight and I enjoy seeing him loosen up once a year then I’m extremely glad it over [emoji12]



I love the idea of entertaining but then I get stressed about what to serve. 
So we don’t do it often but when we do it’s actually really fun! 

I plan on doing a couple of team soccer parties this summer. 
Did one last season and just did a sandwich bar for lunch and the kids swam. 

My 2 big dogs are another reason! They are a pain in the butt and will eat plates of food! They get locked in my room. 

I hope you had a chance to relax today. 

My husband is an old man now and only lets his hair down once a year too!! I make up for it though.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yes that's fantastic, it's like you created you own language that only you and your brother can understand!


EVERYONE has it already. We just had to learn how to talk and listen to each other. That has helped me help stroke victims, talk with people that don't speak my language, play with animals,etc...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice video/snap shots. If i were you, id get a bag or two of Cypress Mulch and put it inside Toretto’s house. I keep a few inches of this mulch in our Sullys house and she just loves to “dig in” and get settled. I spray it down a bit to keep things moist, but it also helps absorb any urine or other deposits.
> 
> I’ll have to take a pix to share Sully sleeping in her mulch pile.



Yes, I’d like to see... did you spread it through the entire box? Is there any concern with the Kane mat?


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a great party!!!
> 
> You two are such a cute couple!!
> 
> Are the kids eating crawfish in the jacuzzi? I couldn’t make the pic bigger.


That's what I thought too. Cute couple..and family and friends.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It's great to be able to look in on him.
> Would the phone alert you in the night if a rat or something went into the box ?
> I only ask because the vet thinks that one of the possible reasons why Lola has a missing foot could be that it was chewed off by a rat.
> Not something I'll even know for sure unless he decides to tell me one day!



It will... any motion sends me an alert. It has an audio alert setting too but it was so sensitive that I had to turn it off. I was getting constant alerts over the birds I think I got more than I expected and that’s always a nice surprise... 

Poor Lola! I bet he would tell you lots of stuff if he could!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a great party!!!
> 
> You two are such a cute couple!!
> 
> Are the kids eating crawfish in the jacuzzi? I couldn’t make the pic bigger.



Thanks! We are a good fit 

Yes they were[emoji35].... but I tried to restrain my OCD tendencies and let everyone have fun.. there was no harm done but my imagination had me cringing!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Why not?..I liked it better 60 years ago with rain barrels and cisterns. Solar panels are amazing new/old technology. Some people want to live on the moon but I don't want to. I want both feet on earth. Right now I need rain collecting buckets for my plan. New fishy to watch.



I wish I could send you some of mine... we are getting flash flood stuff so I could have you set up in no time!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I wish I could send you some of mine... we are getting flash flood stuff so I could have you set up in no time!


Oh me oh my. I do need some buckets full of rain water for my soon to be new betta pet but...we've had 100 year flooding this year. Who's going through a drought? that we can share some April showers with.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I love the idea of entertaining but then I get stressed about what to serve.
> So we don’t do it often but when we do it’s actually really fun!
> 
> I plan on doing a couple of team soccer parties this summer.
> Did one last season and just did a sandwich bar for lunch and the kids swam.
> 
> My 2 big dogs are another reason! They are a pain in the butt and will eat plates of food! They get locked in my room.
> 
> I hope you had a chance to relax today.
> 
> My husband is an old man now and only lets his hair down once a year too!! I make up for it though.



I think that not doing it often keeps it fun. I like kids parties better because they are easier to please & I know what you mean on all accounts


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It’s for the storage of photos or videos... I guess if you needed to go back and look at something that happened yesterday, you could with subscription... you could do that with the SD card as well but right now, I have neither and I still love it. I can only look live or screen shot my live view for photos though. About an hour ago, I’d had Toretto in the tub for his soak and poo, then I took him outside and put him down in the yard. I knew a storm was coming so I was debating on putting him in his box but he headed straight for his favorite patch of grass to graze... it was already raining lightly at this point but I decided to let him eat and I’d check on him in a bit. I came in and did some other chores and I was just about to go check on him when I got an alert on my phone that was a motion detection from my camera. So I opened up the app to see Toretto had already put himself back in the box. Now I don’t have to go back out in the rain
> View attachment 269207
> 
> 
> The first one I bought that didn’t work well was a Geeni by merkury


EllieMay what brand do you have now? The cam I have doesn't alert me when there's movement. With Opo outside now I would like that feature.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> EllieMay what brand do you have now? The cam I have doesn't alert me when there's movement. With Opo outside now I would like that feature.





It’s this one.. are you sure there’s not an option in your settings that just needs to be turned on?it sounded like you have the better version of the same camera????


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> EVERYONE has it already. We just had to learn how to talk and listen to each other. That has helped me help stroke victims, talk with people that don't speak my language, play with animals,etc...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I filled it with tap water. (Can't hardly wait) While the bacteria builds I'll be searching for better water for water changes. In pet smart today, I heard about the frustration aquarium owners in our city have with the tap water. I'll change the filter etc...I saw such a beautiful betta there the other day. Thankfully a pet smart associate bought him.


Why are they frustrated with the water? Now I'm really curious!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Ha. As long as it rains, you are good. I use a funnel lined with aquarium floss to strain the water of any particulates. Fill up a few gallon jugs, warm, then fill the aquarium. (Ps. I never test, all fishies are fine)


Great plan...if it ever rained! [emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Why are they frustrated with the water? Now I'm really curious!


It's really hard even when you run it through a purifier. It ruins plumbing. It ruins humidifiers and the filters. It grows red algae. I think it's ok for my animals to drink since I run it through a purifier...but I don't want to put a little fish in it. I think Marco2bear is correct. Rain water would be nice to recycle with.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Great plan...if it ever rained! [emoji6]


Snow works too. As long as it's not yellow...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Oh me oh my. I do need some buckets full of rain water for my soon to be new betta pet but...we've had 100 year flooding this year. Who's going through a drought? that we can share some April showers with.


We could always use some here! How are you sending it? [emoji57]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> It's really hard even when you run it through a purifier. It ruins plumbing. It ruins humidifiers and the filters. It grows red algae. I think it's ok for my animals to drink since I run it through a purifier...but I don't want to put a little fish in it. I think Marco2bear is correct. Rain water would be nice to recycle with.


Our water is hard, but not as hard as yours. The rainwater is a good idea for you.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Snow works too. As long as it's not yellow...


True! But it never snows here. Well, it did once or twice.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Our water is hard, but not as hard as yours. The rainwater is a good idea for you.


Yes. I think so too. That's a big thanks to Marco2bear. I could add tap if I have to. But if I can help it I won't.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> We could always use some here! How are you sending it? [emoji57]


Thru best hopes and prayers. Then you'll get lots of flowers in the desert.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I hate turf! It’s super hot for the players and we get those black balls all over the car and house!!


Their turfs are green and blue and an orangy red color. We don't get any balls. Maybe it is a different kind of material that they use to make it here compared to yours. My son prefers playing on turf.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Number 2 woke up today!!
> 
> This is my first time burmating. Willow is gonna be 3 in Sept and I’ve always kept her up.
> 
> The older guy Buddy my sister gave me did great!! I’ve only had him about year so brumating was scary for me.
> 
> My daughter found Willow next to our pool as a hatchling.
> 
> I did it!!
> 
> Willow
> View attachment 269181


Well done. Now it should be easy and get less stressful hopefully next year.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! So the crawfish boil was a success! The weather was patchy but not near as bad as we expected and mostly held out. The worst came this morning. We had ALOT of people come and go and still had Three Families here this morning. We had corn, potatoes, mushrooms, eggs, shrimp & sausage in addition to the crawfish.. we had lots of cleanup but it’s finally done and the company’s gone... *breathe*. I could never do this more than once a year. All the food turned out good!
> View attachment 269193
> View attachment 269194
> View attachment 269195
> View attachment 269196


Love these pictures. I take my hat off to you. As that is a big undertaking. And well done for getting through it all and surviving. Especially the clean up.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I filled it with tap water. (Can't hardly wait) While the bacteria builds I'll be searching for better water for water changes. In pet smart today, I heard about the frustration aquarium owners in our city have with the tap water. I'll change the filter etc...I saw such a beautiful betta there the other day. Thankfully a pet smart associate bought him.


Why Thankfully, were you worried that you would be too tempted and thereby loose out on a good deal that might come your way?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m not good at remembering to take photos. I’m always to busy hosting! I only got these few because I was thinking of my CDR friends [emoji16]... there was another canopy over a large picnic table, another round crawfish table and people scattered throughout and up into the pasture. We had also set up a bouncy house for the kids which did get some use I the sunny moments... some crazy people (NOT ME) actually jumped into the pool which is still REALLY cold! There was a tent setup under our shop this morning, a camper set up in the pasture and every room in the house was full plus a mattress on the living room floor.. we do this for many political/business reason but it’s also a personal thing for me and my hubby. He enjoys the spotlight and I enjoy seeing him loosen up once a year then I’m extremely glad it over [emoji12]


I am still very impressed. But as long as you enjoy it than all is good.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s got to the point where JoesDad says “Do you need to take a photo of this for your tortoise friends?” [emoji23]


You have JoesDad trained well. Whahahaha


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Monday all.
It's a grey drizzly day here at the moment. I was going to paint my fence but that will have wait a while.
Maybe later.
Have a good day.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone 

Mrs B has amassed a large amount of nest material so far. I have a sneaking suspicion that she is now laying. 

They lay 1 egg a day for around 10 days and sit once the clutch of eggs is complete



There were sounds of an intruder (again) and she became very agitated and spread herself over the nest



She has disappeared off again now.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Yes but I think if only one person around do speak signs it can open the deaf's person world a lot, in my class there was a mute student of about my age and there was a translator who communicated all the teacher was saying to him at the exact time and I felt this was truly a beautiful adaptation to him. He could learn all the same thing we did, when he had a question he did the sign with the translator who asked vocally the question to the teacher, it worked great, and this was a robotisation class in cégep not primary school.


That is great, but that is probably quite expensive for the normal person. The Schools should maybe invest in have such a person available as part of their services. Then it would be really great. But at least here in the SA if you wanted that kind of service available to you, you would have to pay for it out of your own pocket which most of us I would imagine would be not be able to afford. We are all just making ends meet as it is, for the average family anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Hehe, merci beaucoup!


Thank you very much!! Merci = Thank you and beaucoup would be either alot or very much! Correct


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Un bon soir à vous madame! Sorry I don't speak Afrikaans....I can't make a cool sentence


You are saying: A Good evening to you too madam! Am I correct. LOL I did french at school but was never good at it. But maybe some things did stick in my head. Although Linda's sentence most of it I did not get. Mine is very basic.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s for the storage of photos or videos... I guess if you needed to go back and look at something that happened yesterday, you could with subscription... you could do that with the SD card as well but right now, I have neither and I still love it. I can only look live or screen shot my live view for photos though. About an hour ago, I’d had Toretto in the tub for his soak and poo, then I took him outside and put him down in the yard. I knew a storm was coming so I was debating on putting him in his box but he headed straight for his favorite patch of grass to graze... it was already raining lightly at this point but I decided to let him eat and I’d check on him in a bit. I came in and did some other chores and I was just about to go check on him when I got an alert on my phone that was a motion detection from my camera. So I opened up the app to see Toretto had already put himself back in the box. Now I don’t have to go back out in the rain
> View attachment 269207
> 
> 
> The first one I bought that didn’t work well was a Geeni by merkury


It is so nice when a plan comes together.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> They have headed back to Michigan. But the last few days here he only wore socks.
> I wish I still was resilient. I guess as you get older you lose that


Ray being diabetic also slows your healing down quite considerably. So I would not be too hard on yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes. So true for most deaf people. They are intelligent but deaf. However, my brother is also developmentally disabled but...he is able to communicate with anyone in his own way. Even his cat knows what he's saying. I love this subject. Because of growing up with my brother, I've been able to talk with people that don't speak my language. Yet we get each other. It's amazing.


You then have a big advantage over other people. You would most probably be very good at reading body language. Which is always a useful talent to have.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh..on languages.. Lets see. Studied German and Russian in high school. When I went to college, I majored in Russian and Biology. Eventually went on to actual work, I was able to pretty much utilize my Ruusian language skills for a long time.
> 
> I know enough Russian to pretty much get by if dropped off in Murmansk or Vladikavkaz.
> 
> Lived and traveled extensively in the “Middle East” and studied some Arabic. Wifey is fluent/native Arabic speaker, so I understand and speak enough Arabic to be dangerous.


Impressive


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I love the idea of entertaining but then I get stressed about what to serve.
> So we don’t do it often but when we do it’s actually really fun!
> 
> I plan on doing a couple of team soccer parties this summer.
> Did one last season and just did a sandwich bar for lunch and the kids swam.
> 
> My 2 big dogs are another reason! They are a pain in the butt and will eat plates of food! They get locked in my room.
> 
> I hope you had a chance to relax today.
> 
> My husband is an old man now and only lets his hair down once a year too!! I make up for it though.


LOL, I don't like entertaining. I find that I am becoming more like Yvonne and like my own space and peace and quiet.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh me oh my. I do need some buckets full of rain water for my soon to be new betta pet but...we've had 100 year flooding this year. Who's going through a drought? that we can share some April showers with.


Me! Me! Me! Me!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Monday all.
> It's a grey drizzly day here at the moment. I was going to paint my fence but that will have wait a while.
> Maybe later.
> Have a good day.


mmmm, I will send you my sun and you can send me your rain. It's a win win situation.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is great, but that is probably quite expensive for the normal person. The Schools should maybe invest in have such a person available as part of their services. Then it would be really great. But at least here in the SA if you wanted that kind of service available to you, you would have to pay for it out of your own pocket which most of us I would imagine would be not be able to afford. We are all just making ends meet as it is, for the average family anyway.


That's a shame! 
In the UK it is extra expense for the education authority but regarded as essential so that the school curriculum is accessible to all, and so it's a right for those who need it. Sometimes there are almost as many staff in a classroom as kids if you have some who are having one to one assistance. Some parents will go to tribunal or even court if the LEA try to withdraw their kids help.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone
> 
> Mrs B has amassed a large amount of nest material so far. I have a sneaking suspicion that she is now laying.
> 
> They lay 1 egg a day for around 10 days and sit once the clutch of eggs is complete
> View attachment 269238
> 
> 
> There were sounds of an intruder (again) and she became very agitated and spread herself over the nest
> View attachment 269239
> 
> 
> She has disappeared off again now.


o-O, Hopefully nothing happened.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone
> 
> Mrs B has amassed a large amount of nest material so far. I have a sneaking suspicion that she is now laying.
> 
> They lay 1 egg a day for around 10 days and sit once the clutch of eggs is complete
> View attachment 269238
> 
> 
> There were sounds of an intruder (again) and she became very agitated and spread herself over the nest
> View attachment 269239
> 
> 
> She has disappeared off again now.


Hopefully this tenant will stay!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame!
> In the UK it is extra expense for the education authority but regarded as essential so that the school curriculum is accessible to all, and so it's a right for those who need it. Sometimes there are almost as many staff in a classroom as kids if you have some who are having one to one assistance. Some parents will go to tribunal or even court if the LEA try to withdraw their kids help.


Most deaf kids will go to a specialized school for deaf kids. But if you wanted to attend the average school and you needed an interpreter then you would have to hire one at your own expense. The school will not do it for you. They will tell you to go to the deaf school.


----------



## CarolM

@Yvonne G Would you mind going on over to my thread Kang and Rue. If you could read the last couple of posts I could really do with some advice!! I am slowly going out of my mind as I don't know if what I am doing is enough or if there is anything else I should be doing as well.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Most deaf kids will go to a specialized school for deaf kids. But if you wanted to attend the average school and you needed an interpreter then you would have to hire one at your own expense. The school will not do it for you. They will tell you to go to the deaf school.


Many parents want their child to be in mainstream schools so the LEA has to meet that child's needs.
I can't think of any schools specifically for the deaf in Wales at the moment. I'll have to check - there may be.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Many parents want their child to be in mainstream schools so the LEA has to meet that child's needs.
> I can't think of any schools specifically for the deaf in Wales at the moment. I'll have to check - there may be.


I am not sure what the level of education is at the deaf school, they may be better or worse off I am not sure. As I don't know anybody who is deaf.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Most deaf kids will go to a specialized school for deaf kids. But if you wanted to attend the average school and you needed an interpreter then you would have to hire one at your own expense. The school will not do it for you. They will tell you to go to the deaf school.


I imagine that you could possibly fight it, if there was no deaf school available in your area. Say if you are living in a rural area and there is only one school available. But then the chances of there being a teacher who can teach deaf kids being in that area is not guaranteed either. Soooo i think those kids are most probably either home taught or if the parents cannot do that then they have to make do at the normal school and most probably have to learn how to read lips. Not actually sure what those kids would do in those circumstances to be honest.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am not sure what the level of education is at the deaf school, they may be better or worse off I am not sure. As I don't know anybody who is deaf.


Many parents here don't want their children in any sort of special education school because of the stigma, even if that special school is better equipped to deal with their needs. That is quite sad when you see that happening, but it's parental choice.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I imagine that you could possibly fight it, if there was no deaf school available in your area. Say if you are living in a rural area and there is only one school available. But then the chances of there being a teacher who can teach deaf kids being in that area is not guaranteed either. Soooo i think those kids are most probably either home taught or if the parents cannot do that then they have to make do at the normal school and most probably have to learn how to read lips. Not actually sure what those kids would do in those circumstances to be honest.


Very sad for those from poorer homes.
We all complain about our health and education systems here, but we are luckier than many countries.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Many parents here don't want their children in any sort of special education school because of the stigma, even if that special school is better equipped to deal with their needs. That is quite sad when you see that happening, but it's parental choice.


Yes it is sad. But I suppose there are both the pros and cons to be considered in those circumstances. Being in a school with other normal kids would teach the child how to cope very well in the real world, but might make them struggle a little bit more. Being in a specialized school, sets them apart but then they are able to learn much easier as it is geared towards their special needs.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Very sad for those from poorer homes.
> We all complain about our health and education systems here, but we are luckier than many countries.


I agree. There are a lot of things we take for granted, myself included.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Me! Me! Me! Me!



Id like to NOT say that we need rain, ‘cause last year once I installed rain barrel collection system, we went on to have THE WETTEST SUMMER on record. Sooooooo, we could use a bit of rain now to freshen the garden, and clean the pollen off of everything.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Id like to NOT say that we need rain, ‘cause last year once I installed rain barrel collection system, we went on to have THE WETTEST SUMMER on record. Sooooooo, we could use a bit of rain now to freshen the garden, and clean the pollen off of everything.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone
> 
> Mrs B has amassed a large amount of nest material so far. I have a sneaking suspicion that she is now laying.
> 
> They lay 1 egg a day for around 10 days and sit once the clutch of eggs is complete
> View attachment 269238
> 
> 
> There were sounds of an intruder (again) and she became very agitated and spread herself over the nest
> View attachment 269239
> 
> 
> She has disappeared off again now.



Oh how exciting!!! It will be great if we all get to observe her mothering process!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It is so nice when a plan comes together.



And rare enough to be exciting [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Hi Everybody,

It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.



Oh Carol... I am SO sorry! My heart breaks for you. I hope you find your peace soon.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.



Oh my goodness. Massive electronic hugs from me Carol. I am devastated to hear this [emoji22] 

I know exactly how you feel. It was the same with Joe and it took time for me to grieve. Take your time and we are here when you need us.

Another massive hug from me [emoji177]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.


Carol I am so sorry and upset to hear this. I had no idea Kang was ill!
What I would say is keep him warm for a little while longer because there have been stories about some torts seeming as if they had died but were in some sort of comatose state. I'm thinking of the time Ed had a tort called Bertha - he thought she had died and told us all, but when he was about to bury her he noticed some little movement. I don't want to give you false hope but it is best to be sure before you bury him. 
We will miss you here, but completely understand how devastating this is for you and that you need time to grieve. Take care and I'll be thinking of you. x


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.



I’m so sorry Carol. Big hugs to you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a shame, Carol. I didn't see your request for help until this a.m. and he had already passed. I doubt I would have been much help. It sounded to me like he was straining. R.I.P. Kang!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269213
> 
> It’s this one.. are you sure there’s not an option in your settings that just needs to be turned on?it sounded like you have the better version of


I guess I need to read all of the instructions. I was so happy getting it to work I didn't read on..
Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Ray being diabetic also slows your healing down quite considerably. So I would not be too hard on yourself.


Thanks I am just getting restless. I cant wait for the end of the month. So I can start using my prosthetic leg again.


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.



So sorry, I had read about the thing hanging out but I never tought it could end up like this...it went so fast...


----------



## Maro2Bear

I feel sadness in the CDR today :-(. Just thinking about @CarolM and her poor tort.


I’ll throw a wee bit of #sunshine here, with pix of our Sully’s first morning outside after being cooped up all Winter long. One can sense the smile in her face.! Enjoying dandelions with gusto.


----------



## Reptilony

Due to the recent tragic events there will be no image of the day today. May you rest in peace Kang


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.


My heart breaks for you and Kang. I wish you happiness soon . I will keep you in my prayers. 
Hang in there.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel sadness in the CDR today :-(. Just thinking about @CarolM and her poor tort.
> 
> 
> I’ll throw a wee bit of #sunshine here, with pix of our Sully’s first morning outside after being cooped up all Winter long. One can sense the smile in her face.! Enjoying dandelions with gusto.
> 
> View attachment 269246
> 
> 
> View attachment 269247
> 
> 
> View attachment 269248



Sully is definitely enjoying that


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel sadness in the CDR today :-(. Just thinking about @CarolM and her poor tort.
> 
> 
> I’ll throw a wee bit of #sunshine here, with pix of our Sully’s first morning outside after being cooped up all Winter long. One can sense the smile in her face.! Enjoying dandelions with gusto.
> 
> View attachment 269246
> 
> 
> View attachment 269247
> 
> 
> View attachment 269248


He certainly does look happy!
I picked some clover and dandies from the garden for Lola today as it is still too cold for him to go out, and he made a beeline for them.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel sadness in the CDR today :-(. Just thinking about @CarolM and her poor tort.
> 
> 
> I’ll throw a wee bit of #sunshine here, with pix of our Sully’s first morning outside after being cooped up all Winter long. One can sense the smile in her face.! Enjoying dandelions with gusto.
> 
> View attachment 269246
> 
> 
> View attachment 269247
> 
> 
> View attachment 269248



Is this a tortoise seed mix or your regular old turf? Im starting to think about gaïa’s outdoor enclosure and im wondering if my actual turf is fine or if I have to destroy everything and re-seed.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Why Thankfully, were you worried that you would be too tempted and thereby loose out on a good deal that might come your way?


He was so beautiful and swimming. I was seeing up close what I have to look forward to. He didn't look stressed at all. But I'm not ready yet. The employees that I've been talking with seem knowledgeable and actually experienced. So I was glad that one of them couldn't resist. I'll find mine when it's time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Is this a tortoise seed mix or your regular old turf? Im starting to think about gaïa’s outdoor enclosure and im wondering if my actual turf is fine or if I have to destroy everything and re-seed.



It’s our back lawn/garden area that has not been sprayed for a long time. Grass, weeds, clover, plantain and dandelions....


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I am just getting restless. I cant wait for the end of the month. So I can start using my prosthetic leg again.


Patience!

And good luck.


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel sadness in the CDR today :-(. Just thinking about @CarolM and her poor tort.
> 
> 
> I’ll throw a wee bit of #sunshine here, with pix of our Sully’s first morning outside after being cooped up all Winter long. One can sense the smile in her face.! Enjoying dandelions with gusto.
> 
> View attachment 269246
> 
> 
> View attachment 269247
> 
> 
> View attachment 269248


Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Most deaf kids will go to a specialized school for deaf kids. But if you wanted to attend the average school and you needed an interpreter then you would have to hire one at your own expense. The school will not do it for you. They will tell you to go to the deaf school.


That's what happened to my brother. Back then he had to live away from us to get any sort of education at all. He could come home on the weekends but, I always felt really bad for him. Thank God the school was only 30 miles away but it was still hard on the families. It was also one of only a few schools for the deaf in the US. Children were flown in from all over the US. The laws have changed about that situation but still...since he is profoundly deaf I don't know that it would have made any difference. He is what he is. He works. He's funny and fun. He's well-known for his cartoon paintings...


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Is this a tortoise seed mix or your regular old turf? Im starting to think about gaïa’s outdoor enclosure and im wondering if my actual turf is fine or if I have to destroy everything and re-seed.



I assure you that Joe ate our unfertilised unweeded lawn for his entire time with us ... 47 years.

There is no need to do anything other than mow it to give the weeds a chance to grow. We had dandelions, plantain, clover (a particular favourite), buttercups, ...


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It is with great sadness, that I write this. Kang did not make it. I went back home at lunch time and he was completely still and would not move. I will not be on here a for a few days and as I need to grieve for him. I have no idea why he has died. I am sorry I just cannot do this for a while. I will see you when I feel that I can be okay and think rationally again. But his death has hit me extremely hard. I will chat to you all when I feel that I can talk about him again without bursting into tears.


I'm terribly sorry to know that Kang died. 

But you never know: he may be still alive, as @Lyn W put it. I remember Bertha's story. So please do not give up hope.

If you need to "talk" you can PM me any time.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> I assure you that Joe ate our unfertilised unweeded lawn for his entire time with us ... 47 years.
> 
> There is no need to do anything other than mow it to give the weeds a chance to grow. We had dandelions, plantain, clover (a particular favourite), buttercups, ...


Ok but I tought maybe because there's lots of stuff that can be bad and can grow without being noticed it was best to remove the old lawn completly and put the seed mixes. Like I know there's some oxalis here and there on mine should I try to remove to more as I can? I also read the bad things like oxalis can be eaten by the tortoise but just not in a too large quantity? We also have plantain, clover, dandelions, wild strawberries but also a lot of small plants I don't know the name. It sure would be easier to just let gaia eat what she wants as it is.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Busted with a mouthful! Look at that second pix - dirt, roots and everything else!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I loathe ironing. Fortunately, I generally only have JoesDad’s work shirts to do. I have a pair of my smart trousers to iron as well this week. I do everything thing possible not to have to iron anything


A woman after my own heart!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I haven't been on the TFO nearly as much as I would have liked to lately. There's no telling how many pages in the CDR I need to catch up on. 

Mainly, I've been frustrated with technical difficulties in trying to access the forum. Some pages take insanely long to load now, and the relevant posts and links are either not available or continue moving around until the ads are settled in. I access the forum from my mobile device (no app, as the TFO app is not an option on my device's operating system), and since the new ads / changes, the TFO pages have been crashing far more than they used to. 

I don't have the patience for too many of those glitches at a time. It's much better for my mental health (and the physical health of my electronic devices) to set the device(s) aside and hope the interface will be working better later. 

It's frustrating, because I miss the TFO in general and especially the CDR interaction. I've managed to persevere long enough to read up on the threads about my mud turtles (Bold and Pinstripe) and @Moozillion 's new baby razorback musk (Nelson). 

Many apologies for all the important (and unimportant, and miscellaneous, and fun) stuff that I've missed.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to let you all know. If you know anyone with a amputation of the left leg. I have plenty of shoes for the right foot. Size 14


I don't know of anyone needing just the right foot of a pair of size 14 shoes, but there's got to be a need for that kind of thing out there. Sort of like a matchmaker entity... Although I guess I would be more of a mis-matchmaker program!


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> Busted with a mouthful! Look at that second pix - dirt, roots and everything else!
> 
> View attachment 269264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269265


What species is that tort? if I may ask.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Busted with a mouthful! Look at that second pix - dirt, roots and everything else!
> 
> View attachment 269264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269265


That's interesting I would have probably tought this plant in the second pic would not be good for gaia...Maybe I don't have to worry so much, if your sully has no problem mine should be okay...


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G

Are you on the FB desert tortoise group?

There’s a poor senior lady who needs to regime her two torts because she’s having a hard time physically. 
She wants a rescue group and all these people are trying to get them but it’s overwhelming for her. 
Where can I direct her?
Someone mentioned CTTC. 
I feel bad for her because she heartbroken.

I think she’s in Redlands.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Ok but I tought maybe because there's lots of stuff that can be bad and can grow without being noticed it was best to remove the old lawn completly and put the seed mixes. Like I know there's some oxalis here and there on mine should I try to remove to more as I can? I also read the bad things like oxalis can be eaten by the tortoise but just not in a too large quantity? We also have plantain, clover, dandelions, wild strawberries but also a lot of small plants I don't know the name. It sure would be easier to just let gaia eat what she wants as it is.



I assure you we have never grubbed up a lawn. Joe had free range over our garden and I used no chemicals and weeded only if absolutely essential. The only thing I did do was pick up windfall cherries from our neighbour’s cherry tree. He adored them.. and I found stones in his poop from time to time... but they weren’t good for him!

He was quite fond of windfall cooking apples too - they were easier to pick up.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Busted with a mouthful! Look at that second pix - dirt, roots and everything else!
> 
> View attachment 269264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269265



I have been talking to someone on another thread about not being neurotic about dirt on the food. I think this photo needs to go in there


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been on the TFO nearly as much as I would have liked to lately. There's no telling how many pages in the CDR I need to catch up on.
> 
> Mainly, I've been frustrated with technical difficulties in trying to access the forum. Some pages take insanely long to load now, and the relevant posts and links are either not available or continue moving around until the ads are settled in. I access the forum from my mobile device (no app, as the TFO app is not an option on my device's operating system), and since the new ads / changes, the TFO pages have been crashing far more than they used to.
> 
> I don't have the patience for too many of those glitches at a time. It's much better for my mental health (and the physical health of my electronic devices) to set the device(s) aside and hope the interface will be working better later.
> 
> It's frustrating, because I miss the TFO in general and especially the CDR interaction. I've managed to persevere long enough to read up on the threads about my mud turtles (Bold and Pinstripe) and @Moozillion 's new baby razorback musk (Nelson).
> 
> Many apologies for all the important (and unimportant, and miscellaneous, and fun) stuff that I've missed.


It is frustrating having ads jumping around, if I'm nio in the mood to deal with it I have to have a break too.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been on the TFO nearly as much as I would have liked to lately. There's no telling how many pages in the CDR I need to catch up on.
> 
> Mainly, I've been frustrated with technical difficulties in trying to access the forum. Some pages take insanely long to load now, and the relevant posts and links are either not available or continue moving around until the ads are settled in. I access the forum from my mobile device (no app, as the TFO app is not an option on my device's operating system), and since the new ads / changes, the TFO pages have been crashing far more than they used to.
> 
> I don't have the patience for too many of those glitches at a time. It's much better for my mental health (and the physical health of my electronic devices) to set the device(s) aside and hope the interface will be working better later.
> 
> It's frustrating, because I miss the TFO in general and especially the CDR interaction. I've managed to persevere long enough to read up on the threads about my mud turtles (Bold and Pinstripe) and @Moozillion 's new baby razorback musk (Nelson).
> 
> Many apologies for all the important (and unimportant, and miscellaneous, and fun) stuff that I've missed.



Hi Anne

Good to not see you in the gloom of the CDR. The forum has been trying of late. It hasn’t been too bad for me today thank goodness.

A couple of friends have dipped out for a break in the last couple of days. Lena, due to the death of her 90 year old grandfather, and Carol following the unexpected death of her tort Kang today.

The rest of us are muddling along in the darkness.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Are you on the FB desert tortoise group?
> 
> There’s a poor senior lady who needs to regime her two torts because she’s having a hard time physically.
> She wants a rescue group and all these people are trying to get them but it’s overwhelming for her.
> Where can I direct her?
> Someone mentioned CTTC.
> I feel bad for her because she heartbroken.
> 
> I think she’s in Redlands.


No, I'm not a member of that group. Seems like Josh lives in Redlands. CTTC would take them.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> That's interesting I would have probably thought this plant in the second pic would not be good for gaia...Maybe I don't have to worry so much, if your sully has no problem mine should be okay...


Maybe it depends on the age/size of the tort as to how much they can tolerate?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ugh. . . I'm stuffed! I just ate a whole tub of Ben & Jerry's Triple Caramel Crunch!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Ugh. . . I'm stuffed! I just ate a whole tub of Ben & Jerry's Triple Caramel Crunch!



I bet it was good though


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Maybe it depends on the age/size of the tort as to how much they can tolerate?


Maybe a baby is more fragile for this...When the times come I'll just post pictures so people can help me ID weird plants, I cannot wait to let my sully graze outside, there is so much grass here, I don't think she will be able to keep it short by herself tho...no im not talking about getting another sully lol, lawnmower will have to work too.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> I assure you we have never grubbed up a lawn. Joe had free range over our garden and I used no chemicals and weeded only if absolutely essential. The only thing I did do was pick up windfall cherries from our neighbour’s cherry tree. He adored them.. and I found stones in his poop from time to time... but they weren’t good for him!
> 
> He was quite fond of windfall cooking apples too - they were easier to pick up.


Joe looks like he was a cool guy, do you have any videos of him?


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Maybe a baby is more fragile for this...When the times come I'll just post pictures so people can help me ID weird plants, I cannot wait to let my sully graze outside, there is so much grass here, I don't think she will be able to keep it short by herself tho...no im not talking about getting another sully lol, lawnmower will have to work too.


Look up the more common weeds you have and may already know the names of on www.thetortoisetable.org.uk that will tell you if they are safe or not. Or just look through the database and compare pics with your weeds.
Oxalis, daisy, ragwort, buttercup are some of the ones I know are considered unsafe as is anything with a bulb or tuber.
TTT tends to be cautious, but so am I and happy to follow their guidelines.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I assure you that Joe ate our unfertilised unweeded lawn for his entire time with us ... 47 years.
> 
> There is no need to do anything other than mow it to give the weeds a chance to grow. We had dandelions, plantain, clover (a particular favourite), buttercups, ...


I'll post a picture soon of our beautiful yard of dandelion flowers. Saphire actually ate one of the poof balls stem and all. He likes plantain and wild strawberries too. Everyone else thinks I'm an oddball. Saphire enjoys my difference.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Ugh. . . I'm stuffed! I just ate a whole tub of Ben & Jerry's Triple Caramel Crunch!


Mmmmm............ that sounds good!
Maybe not a whole tub but the sort of ice cream I'd choose.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'll post a picture soon of our beautiful yard of dandelion flowers. Saphire actually ate one of the poof balls stem and all. He likes plantain and wild strawberries too. Everyone else thinks I'm an oddball. Saphire enjoys my difference.


My dandies aren't as good as usual this year even though I spread many fluffy seeds about last year.
Maybe I'll have some late sprouters.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Ok but I tought maybe because there's lots of stuff that can be bad and can grow without being noticed it was best to remove the old lawn completly and put the seed mixes. Like I know there's some oxalis here and there on mine should I try to remove to more as I can? I also read the bad things like oxalis can be eaten by the tortoise but just not in a too large quantity? We also have plantain, clover, dandelions, wild strawberries but also a lot of small plants I don't know the name. It sure would be easier to just let gaia eat what she wants as it is.


If the oxalis can be eaten? in small quantities, just dig up that plant when you see it. Eventually, the other wonderful plants you have will take over. There's an ivy that keeps trying to grow in my yard and flowerbeds. My tortoise has plenty of other weeds to eat that aren't listed as kind of toxic. So if I see ivy it's gone.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Busted with a mouthful! Look at that second pix - dirt, roots and everything else!
> 
> View attachment 269264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269265


Adorable. I can't wait for Saphire's first day out.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My dandies aren't as good as usual this year even though I spread many fluffy seeds about last year.
> Maybe I'll have some late sprouters.


Your yard will probably look like a yellow sea soon. That's why everyone thinks I'm strange. I think they're beautiful. Our grocery store sells organic dandelion greens for human food now. I could be sitting on a goldmine.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Joe looks like he was a cool guy, do you have any videos of him?



No videos. Only photos. He was a character and a half. Very much in charge of his domain


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ugh. . . I'm stuffed! I just ate a whole tub of Ben & Jerry's Triple Caramel Crunch!



Yummy!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No, I'm not a member of that group. Seems like Josh lives in Redlands. CTTC would take them.



Thank you! I’ll tell her. 
There are stupid people trying to get her ship them to Az. Maybe they don’t know the laws.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Maybe a baby is more fragile for this...When the times come I'll just post pictures so people can help me ID weird plants, I cannot wait to let my sully graze outside, there is so much grass here, I don't think she will be able to keep it short by herself tho...no im not talking about getting another sully lol, lawnmower will have to work too.


I think my little Russian sniffs everything he eats first. He's a vegan so if it smells anything like a bug, he won't eat it. Nope can't depend on him to do the lawnmowing.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> If the oxalis can be eaten? in small quantities, just dig up that plant when you see it. Eventually, the other wonderful plants you have will take over. There's an ivy that keeps trying to grow in my yard and flowerbeds. My tortoise has plenty of other weeds to eat that aren't listed as kind of toxic. So if I see ivy it's gone.


It would be practical to have a list with pictures of all the things to look for and to remove for each region. I think im just gonna have to make one for myself...


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> It would be practical to have a list with pictures of all the things to look for and to remove for each region. I think im just gonna have to make one for myself...



The Tortoise Table has a plant booklet you can download 
https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-booklets/

And also a smartphone App for Android and iOS.

I think the job is done already!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Ok but I tought maybe because there's lots of stuff that can be bad and can grow without being noticed it was best to remove the old lawn completly and put the seed mixes. Like I know there's some oxalis here and there on mine should I try to remove to more as I can? I also read the bad things like oxalis can be eaten by the tortoise but just not in a too large quantity? We also have plantain, clover, dandelions, wild strawberries but also a lot of small plants I don't know the name. It sure would be easier to just let gaia eat what she wants as it is.



A few nibbles of oxalis isnt going to harm your tort. If 90% of your grass/garden is grass, weeds and other stuff. You can just work on removing the bad things, keep them from reseeding, pull out, etc.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> A few nibbles of oxalis isnt going to harm your tort. If 90% of your grass/garden is grass, weeds and other stuff. You can just work on removing the bad things, keep them from reseeding, pull out, etc.



If they even bother with it. Joe knew what he liked and ignored the rest... or stomped over it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday [emoji851]
Jay enjoying her new water bowl/pool that just arrived from tortoise supply


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> The Tortoise Table has a plant booklet you can download
> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-booklets/
> 
> And also a smartphone App for Android and iOS.
> 
> I think the job is done already!


Yes I already had this app for a long time but when I found a weird plant it's hard to know what to search. It's a great database but it's more designed for uk people, with the localisation in the UK too. Of course there ain't going to be an app made for Canada for the number of tort keepers here...And I know the plants by their french name way better!! Just now Lyn told me a bunch of plant and I have to go on google translate or image because I have no idea what it is!


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> A few nibbles of oxalis isnt going to harm your tort. If 90% of your grass/garden is grass, weeds and other stuff. You can just work on removing the bad things, keep them from reseeding, pull out, etc.


Yes I think I'll just do my best to remove all the bad stuff I see...or the unknown stuff...


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday [emoji851]
> Jay enjoying her new water bowl/pool that just arrived from tortoise supply
> View attachment 269275



That looks great and Jay seems to like it too


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Yes I already had this app for a long time but when I found a weird plant it's hard to know what to search. It's a great database but it's more designed for uk people, with the localisation in the UK too. Of course there ain't going to be an app made for Canada for the number of tort keepers here...And I know the plants by their french name way better!! Just now Lyn told me a bunch of plant and I have to go on google translate or image because I have no idea what it is!



I am afraid the language barrier will always be there. Looking up the latin name for the plant you know in French will help you access TTT and other sites. 

The Latin name never changes and The Tortoise Table is searchable on that.

Most of the weeds are the same both sides if the Atlantic


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of a collage...our grazing Sully. Finally some warm sunny days!


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday [emoji851]
> Jay enjoying her new water bowl/pool that just arrived from tortoise supply
> View attachment 269275



Looks nice, but doesnt look very deep. Can Jay soak in there? Nice pic!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> Patience!
> 
> And good luck.


Thanks Gillian, patience is not a virtue of mine. But I have no choice now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know of anyone needing just the right foot of a pair of size 14 shoes, but there's got to be a need for that kind of thing out there. Sort of like a matchmaker entity... Although I guess I would be more of a mis-matchmaker program!


Another member gave me a group that matches up people to exchange shoes.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> It would be practical to have a list with pictures of all the things to look for and to remove for each region. I think im just gonna have to make one for myself...


What I've found is that the best weeds are about the same for everyone. I also have a house rabbit. Her lists of good food and toxic plants are similar to my tortoise and even for cats, dogs, and people. I studied this for a while out of just curiosity. " Edible wild plants." before I even got my tortoise. It's worth looking at.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's what happened to my brother. Back then he had to live away from us to get any sort of education at all. He could come home on the weekends but, I always felt really bad for him. Thank God the school was only 30 miles away but it was still hard on the families. It was also one of only a few schools for the deaf in the US. Children were flown in from all over the US. The laws have changed about that situation but still...since he is profoundly deaf I don't know that it would have made any difference. He is what he is. He works. He's funny and fun. He's well-known for his cartoon paintings...



I would like to see his drawings sometime [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Thank you! I’ll tell her.
> There are stupid people trying to get her ship them to Az. Maybe they don’t know the laws.


Has she offered them for free?
If so goodness knows what sort of people are after them, possibly only those who see a big profit in selling them on.
I hope she can get in touch with Josh or the other organisation Yvonne mentioned


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> It would be practical to have a list with pictures of all the things to look for and to remove for each region. I think im just gonna have to make one for myself...


I put this link in the Plant Identification thread which is useful if you are searching for a plant by description as it gives you names of the different shapes of leaves .
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/Leaf_morphology.svg
Maybe they do a French version of it.
I have managed to find the names of a few plants that I didn't know just by describing the shape of leaves and their edges etc.and then checked them on The Tortoise Table.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday [emoji851]
> Jay enjoying her new water bowl/pool that just arrived from tortoise supply
> View attachment 269275


That is so adorable.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday [emoji851]
> Jay enjoying her new water bowl/pool that just arrived from tortoise supply
> View attachment 269275


Jay looks very happy with that!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks nice, but doesnt look very deep. Can Jay soak in there? Nice pic!



Thanks!
She has a baby pool but doesn’t use it very much. I physically have to put her in it to get her to drink or soak, so I figured this was a good option for her. I think the sound of her getting in and out of the baby pool is a big deterrent.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That is so adorable.


I'm going to look up tortoise supply. My tortoise would love it. He enjoys sitting on something like that. If it rains he could get a cool soak too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I would like to see his drawings sometime [emoji6]


This is one of my favorite paintings.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to look up tortoise supply. My tortoise would love it. He enjoys sitting on something like that. If it rains he could get a cool soak too.




Check out large terracotta plant saucers too

https://www.jamaligarden.com/deroma...8vhriesn7ncfquckpf-gkuzbfrvwmatwaajusealw_wcb

At the link above, they have a 20 inch wide by 2.5 inches deep for $12

The Tortoise Supply dishes look pretty good too, lots of sizes.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> I put this link in the Plant Identification thread which is useful if you are searching for a plant by description as it gives you names of the different shapes of leaves .
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/Leaf_morphology.svg
> Maybe they do a French version of it.
> I have managed to find the names of a few plants that I didn't know just by describing the shape of leaves and their edges etc.and then checked them on The Tortoise Table.


Thank you, I'll try it when the weeds grow


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Has she offered them for free?
> If so goodness knows what sort of people are after them, possibly only those who see a big profit in selling them on.
> I hope she can get in touch with Josh or the other organisation Yvonne mentioned



It’s illegal to sell Desert torts. She’s just rehoming them.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Check out large terracotta plant saucers too
> 
> https://www.jamaligarden.com/deroma...8vhriesn7ncfquckpf-gkuzbfrvwmatwaajusealw_wcb
> 
> At the link above, they have a 20 inch wide by 2.5 inches deep for $12
> 
> The Tortoise Supply dishes look pretty good too, lots of sizes.


Saphire is a little short guy. That dish looks like something he would enjoy even if it's dry. If it rains he'd still like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings.
> View attachment 269281


You brother did this? Very talented!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> You brother did this? Very talented!


Yes he did. He didn't get a lot in life because he's a developmentally disabled profoundly deaf person. But God saved his life and gave him a gift. He's a lot of fun. Our mother got 3 day measles while pregnant for him. He's 60 now. I believe in miracles.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It’s illegal to sell Desert torts. She’s just rehoming them.


That's good to know, but a shame she has to let them go.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to look up tortoise supply. My tortoise would love it. He enjoys sitting on something like that. If it rains he could get a cool soak too.


Lola's water dish is a little deeper but he likes a good soak in it.

He has an even bigger one now so that he doesn't lose a lot of the water when getting in and out


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings.
> View attachment 269281


Wow! He really has a gift!
Has he done a picture of your tort yet?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings.
> View attachment 269281



Oh I LOVE it!!! I think his personality is screaming from the canvas!!! THANK YOU for sharing.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes he did. He didn't get a lot in life because he's a developmentally disabled profoundly deaf person. But God saved his life and gave him a gift. He's a lot of fun. Our mother got 3 day measles while pregnant for him. He's 60 now. I believe in miracles.


That is very sad, but I'm glad he has you to help him.
From what you have said he seems to have quite a fulfilling life!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Check out large terracotta plant saucers too
> 
> https://www.jamaligarden.com/deroma...8vhriesn7ncfquckpf-gkuzbfrvwmatwaajusealw_wcb
> 
> At the link above, they have a 20 inch wide by 2.5 inches deep for $12
> 
> The Tortoise Supply dishes look pretty good too, lots of sizes.



I use 20” wide terra cotta dishes for feeding,
The dish Jay is sitting in is tortoise supply’s 30 in dish.
It holds 5 gallons of water.
Jay is a 50 pound tortoise


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Lola's water dish is a little deeper but he likes a good soak in it.
> View attachment 269293
> He has an even bigger one now so that he doesn't lose a lot of the water when getting in and out



Aww! Hi Lola [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Aww! Hi Lola [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Hi Noel!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hi Noel!



Hi Lyn!! [emoji851]
How are you doing today?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn!! [emoji851]
> How are you doing today?


I'm good thanks Noel. 
It's 3 am here and I should be in bed but I've been writing a letter to our Welsh government about a scheme for a new road that will devastate Wetlands where Cranes have returned for the first time in centuries. I have a bee in my bonnet so can't sleep. 
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> I use 20” wide terra cotta dishes for feeding,
> The dish Jay is sitting in is tortoise supply’s 30 in dish.
> It holds 5 gallons of water.
> Jay is a 50 pound tortoise


It will certainly help him stay cool!
All he needs now is shades and a beer on the side.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks Noel.
> It's 3 am here and I should be in bed but I've been writing a letter to our Welsh government about a scheme for a new road that will devastate Wetlands where Cranes have returned for the first time in centuries. I have a bee in my bonnet so can't sleep.
> How are you?



Oh no!
I hope that road doesn’t go through, that would be awful [emoji853]

I’m good, I’m heading to bed. I have to work tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Oh no!
> I hope that road doesn’t go through, that would be awful [emoji853]
> 
> I’m good, I’m heading to bed. I have to work tonight.


Sleep well and don't work too hard!
Night night


----------



## Lyn W

Nos da from me too.
Physio day tomorrow.
The broken leg is pretty good, the knee of the other one - agony!
I was going to drive myself for the first time since January but a bit worried the knee may lock.
I wonder is she can do physio on both?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Sleep well and don't work too hard!
> Night night



Thank you [emoji4] 
You get some rest too [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> That's good to know, but a shame she has to let them go.



I know. They’ve been in her family for 35yrs. She found a rescue today, they made arrangements.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Life chugs on here with a dark, wet start to our day. The garden desperately needs some rain, so I won’t complain.

London’s iconic BT Tower crashed last night apparently


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> I use 20” wide terra cotta dishes for feeding,
> The dish Jay is sitting in is tortoise supply’s 30 in dish.
> It holds 5 gallons of water.
> Jay is a 50 pound tortoise



5 gallons is a great amount, and they look nice and solid. [email protected] you shared that pic!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Nos da from me too.
> Physio day tomorrow.
> The broken leg is pretty good, the knee of the other one - agony!
> I was going to drive myself for the first time since January but a bit worried the knee may lock.
> I wonder is she can do physio on both?


Definitely worth mentioning the other knee to the physio. I have the same problem. The “good” knee is also hurting now! My physio is tomorrow


----------



## JoesMum

Well, Mrs B definitely hasn’t finished building. She has been very busy today. Although I can’t help wondering if she’s trying to block the camera out!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day all from this side of the pond. There were a ton of heavy thundershowers all throughout our area late yesterday afternoon, BUT we didnt get a drop. Ok, maybe a mist, but no sustained rain. Trees, bushes, lawns could all use a good soaking. I’m SURE there are Box Turtles just waiting for a good soaking before they start scrambling out on the roads. 

Going to be close to 80F again today, but back to normal mid-60’s rest of the week. Might be another good day for walkabouts for our Sully.



Enjoying Sunshine & Weeds


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Nos da from me too.
> Physio day tomorrow.
> The broken leg is pretty good, the knee of the other one - agony!
> I was going to drive myself for the first time since January but a bit worried the knee may lock.
> I wonder is she can do physio on both?



Hopefully everything is going to go well and get you moving a bit more! Good luck buck please be careful. I think I would go nuts (if the jobs not already done ) if I couldn’t drive!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Well, Mrs B definitely hasn’t finished building. She has been very busy today. Although I can’t help wondering if she’s trying to block the camera out!



She’s got to hurry and get the house done before the babies come [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day all from this side of the pond. There were a ton of heavy thundershowers all throughout our area late yesterday afternoon, BUT we didnt get a drop. Ok, maybe a mist, but no sustained rain. Trees, bushes, lawns could all use a good soaking. I’m SURE there are Box Turtles just waiting for a good soaking before they start scrambling out on the roads.
> 
> Going to be close to 80F again today, but back to normal mid-60’s rest of the week. Might be another good day for walkabouts for our Sully.
> 
> View attachment 269303
> 
> Enjoying Sunshine & Weeds



Looking very pleased with himself ! ( or is sully a her?) I have always thought male but I think you referred to him as a her in one post...set me straight please! Regardless, you can see the spring happiness radiating from that one [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’m having my coffee and peace time early this morning. Going to be a busy day work wise for me. Hope everyone gets to enjoy beautiful weather and sunshine in your heart !


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day all from this side of the pond. There were a ton of heavy thundershowers all throughout our area late yesterday afternoon, BUT we didnt get a drop. Ok, maybe a mist, but no sustained rain. Trees, bushes, lawns could all use a good soaking. I’m SURE there are Box Turtles just waiting for a good soaking before they start scrambling out on the roads.
> 
> Going to be close to 80F again today, but back to normal mid-60’s rest of the week. Might be another good day for walkabouts for our Sully.
> 
> View attachment 269303
> 
> Enjoying Sunshine & Weeds



I wish we had sunshine. It’s cold wet and miserable here. I know. The garden needs the rain, but it doesn’t make it pleasant to go out!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I wish we had sunshine. It’s cold wet and miserable here. I know. The garden needs the rain, but it doesn’t make it pleasant to go out!




After a walk about the garden it looks like we did get a very light overnight sprinkle. The grass really freshened up, as did the fig trees. Birds are happily singing and enjoying Spring!


----------



## Momof4

Yesterday we hit 94 and today it’s cooling down with winds. 
Friday rain is coming! Sheesh! No wonder everyone is getting sick.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Yesterday we hit 94 and today it’s cooling down with winds.
> Friday rain is coming! Sheesh! No wonder everyone is getting sick.


It hasn't been that warm here. Yesterday was only in the 70s because it was overcast. Same today except wind is added to the mix. I HATE WIND!!!!!!! No rain in the foreseeable future, so I don't know why it's overcast. 

The nights are warming up nicely. I should be able to put the Russians out soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Definitely worth mentioning the other knee to the physio. I have the same problem. The “good” knee is also hurting now! My physio is tomorrow


I told her about it as it is a consequence of the accident, but I have to see my GP to be referred for any treatment.
Goodness knows how long that will take.
But I managed to wear shoes and I did drive to the hospital!!!
Had a few twinges in my leg and foot en route but got there and back in one piece! 
The physio advised me to only do short trips at the moment. 
I'm happy to do that and I'll be able to do my own shopping again!!
Independence here I come!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well, Mrs B definitely hasn’t finished building. She has been very busy today. Although I can’t help wondering if she’s trying to block the camera out!


She's sold the picture rights to 'Hello' so we aren't welcome!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hopefully everything is going to go well and get you moving a bit more! Good luck buck please be careful. I think I would go nuts (if the jobs not already done ) if I couldn’t drive!


The physio was quite pleased with my progress and has added some more exercises to build up strength as well as flexibility, but again stressed I wouldn't get 100% mobility back.
That's OK though I'll settle for 99.5%!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I wish we had sunshine. It’s cold wet and miserable here. I know. The garden needs the rain, but it doesn’t make it pleasant to go out!


Same here and our temps are set to drop - again!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Hope you are all having a good day so far.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Hope you are all having a good day so far.


It's always a good day when the cat and dog allow me to sleep in! I didn't get up this a.m. until almost 7:30a But that makes me late getting outside to do my a.m. chores. There's no winning!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's always a good day when the cat and dog allow me to sleep in! I didn't get up this a.m. until almost 7:30a But that makes me late getting outside to do my a.m. chores. There's no winning!


Make the most of it Yvonne, the cat and dog will have you up early another morning I'm sure.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Wow! He really has a gift!
> Has he done a picture of your tort yet?


He does cartoon art but he has painted a lot of tortoise and hare paintings. They're really funny and a cute take on that fable.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> The physio was quite pleased with my progress and has added some more exercises to build up strength as well as flexibility, but again stressed I wouldn't get 100% mobility back.
> That's OK though I'll settle for 99.5%!



My son had his leg in a full length cast several years ago (fell off his bike [emoji849]). When he eventually came out of it, I took him swimming regularly and that did wonders for building up the muscle in his leg. Your scarring may not permit that yet, I suppose.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My son had his leg in a full length cast several years ago (fell off his bike [emoji849]). When he eventually came out of it, I took him swimming regularly and that did wonders for building up the muscle in his leg. Your scarring may not permit that yet, I suppose.


No I think swimming would be OK - the stitches have dissolved. It's probably a good idea now I can drive to a pool.
Thanks LInda.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> No I think swimming would be OK - the stitches have dissolved. It's probably a good idea now I can drive to a pool.
> Thanks LInda.



Son didn’t see it as exercises. He did the physio exercises under duress. Swimming was fun


----------



## Maro2Bear

After a long hard Winter....it was only a matter of time until some of our trees crashed down. We happened to hear the strains, grabbed the Ipad, and caught them in action.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That is very sad, but I'm glad he has you to help him.
> From what you have said he seems to have quite a fulfilling life!


He does. And I'm really glad to see that CarolM liked this quote after the loss of her tortoise. Loving a tortoise is a different kind of love. They become a part of you.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> After a long hard Winter....it was only a matter of time until some of our trees crashed down. We happened to hear the strains, grabbed the Ipad, and caught them in action.


Wow it's so cool you got that!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I told her about it as it is a consequence of the accident, but I have to see my GP to be referred for any treatment.
> Goodness knows how long that will take.
> But I managed to wear shoes and I did drive to the hospital!!!
> Had a few twinges in my leg and foot en route but got there and back in one piece!
> The physio advised me to only do short trips at the moment.
> I'm happy to do that and I'll be able to do my own shopping again!!
> Independence here I come!!!


I think that's the worst thing about being off your feet. I like doing my own shopping. I save money which gets my animals more. Yes, I'm what's called animal poor.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269321



[emoji23]

Happy Birthday Olivier!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> Happy Birthday Olivier!


Thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Olivier hope you are doing something special to celebrate!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269321


He's either showing off or he's a daft bird!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's not cold out there, but it's windy, windy, WINDY!!!! So I took care of the animals and came back in the house. Now I have to figure out something to do that will keep me from feeling guilty about not doing housework!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The physio was quite pleased with my progress and has added some more exercises to build up strength as well as flexibility, but again stressed I wouldn't get 100% mobility back.
> That's OK though I'll settle for 99.5%!


You'll get the 99.5%. It just takes time. You'll do swimmingly.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Olivier hope you are doing something special to celebrate!


Haha thank you that's a cool video!


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Thank you!


Happy birthday to you...and many more. You have a tortoise to take care of.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's not cold out there, but it's windy, windy, WINDY!!!! So I took care of the animals and came back in the house. Now I have to figure out something to do that will keep me from feeling guilty about not doing housework!


I did some yesterday. Does that count? And you're offering moral support to the CDR. That counts big time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I did some yesterday. Does that count? And you're offering moral support to the CDR. That counts big time.


That doesn't really ease my guilt, but it's actually a pretty darned good excuse. I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Gillian M

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday [emoji851]
> Jay enjoying her new water bowl/pool that just arrived from tortoise supply
> View attachment 269275


Cute. God bless her.


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> I would like to see his drawings sometime [emoji6]


I would too, @Cathie G .


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Nos da from me too.
> Physio day tomorrow.
> The broken leg is pretty good, the knee of the other one - agony!
> I was going to drive myself for the first time since January but a bit worried the knee may lock.
> I wonder is she can do physio on both?


Good evening Lyn.

Glad to know that your broken leg is better, but sorry knee of the other leg is not all that well.

Wishes to get well soon.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> I wish we had sunshine. It’s cold wet and miserable here. I know. The garden needs the rain, but it doesn’t make it pleasant to go out!


Hi Linda hope you are well.

Sorry to know it's cold back there. It's nice and warm here. Temperature reached 24 degrees C today. Went out for a nice walk in the sun, as a little later on it will become too hot to walk in the sun.


----------



## Gillian M

Reptilony said:


> Thank you!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Gillian, patience is not a virtue of mine. But I have no choice now.


Hi. Oh, I'm sorry to know that you are not a patient person. True....at times one has no other choice.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yes I already had this app for a long time but when I found a weird plant it's hard to know what to search. It's a great database but it's more designed for uk people, with the localisation in the UK too. Of course there ain't going to be an app made for Canada for the number of tort keepers here...And I know the plants by their french name way better!! Just now Lyn told me a bunch of plant and I have to go on google translate or image because I have no idea what it is!


Yes. It's hard. Even online searching is hard. Books are just as hard. You would think when you put your tortoise out it's a smorgasbord for them. It doesn't work that way. My little Russian sniffs everything. If it smells right he chows down. It can be a bunch of the same type but he only picks a few to eat. The only plant I worry about is that ivy. I think it's an escapee ornamental...


----------



## Gillian M

Cathie G said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings.
> View attachment 269281


Wow! Love it.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday to you...and many more. You have a tortoise to take care of.



Yes I hope she outlives me


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh I LOVE it!!! I think his personality is screaming from the canvas!!! THANK YOU for sharing.


You're welcome. It's a big part of how he tells jokes. I have a better photo of it but I was asked so I sent it. In the better photo, the painting looks 3d. Sorry...I'm bragging.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> I use 20” wide terra cotta dishes for feeding,
> The dish Jay is sitting in is tortoise supply’s 30 in dish.
> It holds 5 gallons of water.
> Jay is a 50 pound tortoise


Well that won't work for Saphire...


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Good evening Lyn.
> 
> Glad to know that your broken leg is better, but sorry knee of the other leg is not all that well.
> 
> Wishes to get well soon.


Thank you Gillian, thank goodness my arms are working so that I type and post in the CDR!!
Hope you and Oli are OK.


----------



## Bee62

Hey, I`ve heard here is a big Birthday Party in the CDR ? In which corner ???

Happy birthday @Reptilony / Olivier


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Hi Linda hope you are well.
> 
> Sorry to know it's cold back there. It's nice and warm here. Temperature reached 24 degrees C today. Went out for a nice walk in the sun, as a little later on it will become too hot to walk in the sun.



24! I can but dream!

How is Oli?


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> 24! I can but dream!
> 
> How is Oli?


You would have loved it in the sun, believe me.

Oli is fine though a bit inactive these days. If I'm in a good mood tomorrow, I am planning to take him out for a "walk" in the lovely sun.

How are you? And how's Joe's Dad?


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> After a long hard Winter....it was only a matter of time until some of our trees crashed down. We happened to hear the strains, grabbed the Ipad, and caught them in action.



Oh my goodness!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> To say nothing of the poor wildlife that gets caught in those plastic rings that hold six packs of soda together.
> 
> View attachment 269036


That is horrible!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you my grandsons are great. They move around so much I have to be careful not to back up into them with my chair. My neck is on a swivel. Lol
> Opo will be 2 in June and weighs almost 7 lbs. I am hoping for close to 10 lbs by June.


You do have a wonderful family !


----------



## Reptilony

Gillian M said:


> You would have loved it in the sun, believe me.
> 
> Oli is fine though a bit inactive these days. If I'm in a good mood tomorrow, I am planning to take him out for a "walk" in the lovely sun.
> 
> How are you? And how's Joe's Dad?



Well thank you Id’like a walk in the sun...maybe that will make me more active.


----------



## Momof4

@Reptilony

I hope you celebrate in style!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I told her about it as it is a consequence of the accident, but I have to see my GP to be referred for any treatment.
> Goodness knows how long that will take.
> But I managed to wear shoes and I did drive to the hospital!!!
> Had a few twinges in my leg and foot en route but got there and back in one piece!
> The physio advised me to only do short trips at the moment.
> I'm happy to do that and I'll be able to do my own shopping again!!
> Independence here I come!!!



Congrats!!! Just don’t get too carried away)


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings.
> View attachment 269281



Your brother is very talented!!


----------



## Reptilony

Momof4 said:


> @Reptilony
> 
> I hope you celebrate in style!!
> View attachment 269334



Thank you, I don’t celebrate my birthday really...I ate a kitkat which I don’t usually do lol


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> After a long hard Winter....it was only a matter of time until some of our trees crashed down. We happened to hear the strains, grabbed the Ipad, and caught them in action.



TIMBER!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269321



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> Happy Birthday Olivier!



Oooohhh... another birthday. Happy Birthday toooo youuuuuuuuu [emoji445] [emoji445] [emoji444]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another muggy day, more humid as the sun plays peek-a-boo. Sully is enjoying....found a little place to be in the sun, shade, out of the breeze...


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> Oooohhh... another birthday. Happy Birthday toooo youuuuuuuuu [emoji445] [emoji445] [emoji444]



A hhappy Biiirthdayy tooo meeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Thank you[emoji854][emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You're welcome. It's a big part of how he tells jokes. I have a better photo of it but I was asked so I sent it. In the better photo, the painting looks 3d. Sorry...I'm bragging.



You have every right to brag! We are getting a treat to view feel free to share more!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

I know the other day we were all discussing Lidl and what they offer. We popped over to our local store today, and I’m not sure if all stores are selling & promoting the same items, BUT they have a great German made garden spade - $15.00 on sale now....

I normally won’t or don’t buy junky garden tools, BUT this is a first class tool. Worth every penny.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> I know the other day we were all discussing Lidl and what they offer. We popped over to our local store today, and I’m not sure if all stores are selling & promoting the same items, BUT they have a great German made garden spade - $15.00 on sale now....
> 
> I normally won’t or don’t buy junky garden tools, BUT this is a first class tool. Worth every penny.
> 
> View attachment 269338



Oh! What’s that plant in the back? I want one


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another muggy day, more humid as the sun plays peek-a-boo. Sully is enjoying....found a little place to be in the sun, shade, out of the breeze...
> 
> View attachment 269336


Breezy day here too. I tuck my head in so I don't get dirt in my eyes. Cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fancy daffodils continue to pop and bloom in our back garden... Springtime!


----------



## Cathie G

Gillian M said:


> I would too, @Cathie G .


Ok. I will. This one's pretty funny too. Oh heck! They all are.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Oh! What’s that plant in the back? I want one



Those are “Elephant Ears”. If you visit a garden center they should be selling them now to plant. Very large tubers....you can plant in pots or in ground, BUT are not hardy, so best in pots to bring in after the first frost.

Many posts ago (last Spring) i showed a series of postings from tubers to plants.

Sample - https://www.michiganbulb.com/produc...LuHnamLvqOJN7jZiIGb8NtWHYOt3Y-axoCWR4QAvD_BwE


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> You would have loved it in the sun, believe me.
> 
> Oli is fine though a bit inactive these days. If I'm in a good mood tomorrow, I am planning to take him out for a "walk" in the lovely sun.
> 
> How are you? And how's Joe's Dad?



Dreaming of sunshine, pouring over holiday planning


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Thank you, I don’t celebrate my birthday really...I ate a kitkat which I don’t usually do lol



Aww. You are almost exactly 3 weeks older than my son. He has no idea what he is doing for his birthday [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269339



Yep. Takes a Mum to recognise one [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Fancy daffodils continue to pop and bloom in our back garden... Springtime!
> 
> View attachment 269341



We have those in flower too! They flower later than the regular daffodils


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> We went from sunny and Spring-like, back to overcast, dark, dreary, wet, cold day. A bummer, really. A bit depressing as well.
> 
> For those folks out there building tort houses and enclosures, here’s a rather good explanation on the misc grades of plywood. And why some cost so much!





Lyn W said:


> Shall we start with Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch ?
> 
> Which means -
> Saint Mary's Church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio of the red cave.


O K!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Fancy daffodils continue to pop and bloom in our back garden... Springtime!
> 
> View attachment 269341


I've never seen Daffs like that before.......very fancy!


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> O K!


Hello.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Aww. You are almost exactly 3 weeks older than my son. He has no idea what he is doing for his birthday [emoji849]


Yeah birthday's where cool when I was young but now they're just another day. The magic dissipate when you get older. It's a beautiful thing to be innocent...


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Those are “Elephant Ears”. If you visit a garden center they should be selling them now to plant. Very large tubers....you can plant in pots or in ground, BUT are not hardy, so best in pots to bring in after the first frost.
> 
> Many posts ago (last Spring) i showed a series of postings from tubers to plants.
> 
> Sample - https://www.michiganbulb.com/produc...LuHnamLvqOJN7jZiIGb8NtWHYOt3Y-axoCWR4QAvD_BwE


Cool thank you are they toxic to torts?


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> A hhappy Biiirthdayy tooo meeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Thank you[emoji854][emoji16]


What day is it...???


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> What day is it...???


We are april 9th!


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> We are april 9th!


Sorry. I was a little late wishing you a happy day. My only excuse is the CDR is buzzing with busy little bees.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> Sorry. I was a little late wishing you a happy day. My only excuse is the CDR is buzzing with busy little bees.


Nyess the cdr is a wormhole infested in worn worms...jk don't take me seriously I say stupid meaningless things all the time in real life...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Nyess the cdr is a wormhole infested in worn worms...jk don't take me seriously I say stupid meaningless things all the time in real life...


I'm glad you do. I like worms. It's free box turtle food.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cheryl Hills said:


> You do have a wonderful family !


Thank you


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a pic of another grandson that was here about a month ago.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of another grandson that was here about a month ago.
> View attachment 269358


That's so really beautiful. I'll bet your grandchildren know how blessed they are to have you.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You then have a big advantage over other people. You would most probably be very good at reading body language. Which is always a useful talent to have.


Yes. I think you are right. But I think everybody has that. I just had to use it early in life.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cathie G said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings.
> View attachment 269281


Nice, he is really good!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Cool thank you are they toxic to torts?



Best not to feed plants grown from bulbs/tubers.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Now that I am all caught up, I think my cat is pregnant! And her brother might be the daddy. We will see a vet after this litter.


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> 5 gallons is a great amount, and they look nice and solid. [email protected] you shared that pic!



Thanks Mark [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269321



That’s hilarious [emoji38]


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Now that I am all caught up, I think my cat is pregnant! And her brother might be the daddy. We will see a vet after this litter.



[emoji50][emoji50][emoji50]


----------



## AZtortMom

Reptilony said:


> Haha thank you that's a cool video!



Happy Birthday Oliver [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Another muggy day, more humid as the sun plays peek-a-boo. Sully is enjoying....found a little place to be in the sun, shade, out of the breeze...
> 
> View attachment 269336



Great picture 
Beautiful tortoise [emoji217][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269339



Indeed [emoji106]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday Roommates [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4




----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I've never seen Daffs like that before.......very fancy!



We bought ours on a trip to The Eden Project in Cornwall a few years ago.


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> Now that I am all caught up, I think my cat is pregnant! And her brother might be the daddy. We will see a vet after this litter.



It sounds like her brother might need a trip to the vet too! 

Some cute little additions to the family on their way though


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 269366



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 269378



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone.

It’s my turn for physio today. I have to head back to A&E at the hospital this morning so their physio can review my progress. The back of my calf is bruised like someone kicked me - I was warned this would happen. It will be interesting to see what the verdict is.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s my turn for physio today. I have to head back to A&E at the hospital this morning so their physio can review my progress. The back of my calf is bruised like someone kicked me - I was warned this would happen. It will be interesting to see what the verdict is.




Good luck!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Fancy daffodils continue to pop and bloom in our back garden... Springtime!
> 
> View attachment 269341



That IS a beautiful ray of spring... you know, I see them everyday.... have them all over the yard even (maybe not the fancy ones).....but you’ve made me take the time to stop and appreciate it... THANKS;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of another grandson that was here about a month ago.
> View attachment 269358



That’s a handsome young man! Looks ready for an adventure [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday Roommates [emoji851]



Happy Wednesday Noel !!! 
(Better late than never, right ?? [emoji12])


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 269378



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s my turn for physio today. I have to head back to A&E at the hospital this morning so their physio can review my progress. The back of my calf is bruised like someone kicked me - I was warned this would happen. It will be interesting to see what the verdict is.



Interesting indeed... good luck! Hopefully you’ll return in even better condition


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> That IS a beautiful ray of spring... you know, I see them everyday.... have them all over the yard even (maybe not the fancy ones).....but you’ve made me take the time to stop and appreciate it... THANKS;-)



Here’s a closer close up for your morning


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Another muggy day, more humid as the sun plays peek-a-boo. Sully is enjoying....found a little place to be in the sun, shade, out of the breeze...
> 
> View attachment 269336


A beautiful tortoise is your Sully.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a closer close up for your morning
> 
> View attachment 269386



Ours aren’t quite the same - they are just starting to go over.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I feel sadness in the CDR today :-(. Just thinking about @CarolM and her poor tort.
> 
> 
> I’ll throw a wee bit of #sunshine here, with pix of our Sully’s first morning outside after being cooped up all Winter long. One can sense the smile in her face.! Enjoying dandelions with gusto.
> 
> View attachment 269246
> 
> 
> View attachment 269247
> 
> 
> View attachment 269248


If I could get my garden to look like yours my gang would love it. Sully looks very happy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Busted with a mouthful! Look at that second pix - dirt, roots and everything else!
> 
> View attachment 269264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269265


It's a wonder there is anything left in the ground if Sully eats roots and all.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings.
> View attachment 269281


He is very talented. I like his picture.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Life chugs on here with a dark, wet start to our day. The garden desperately needs some rain, so I won’t complain.
> 
> London’s iconic BT Tower crashed last night apparently
> View attachment 269302


Rain is always good.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Definitely worth mentioning the other knee to the physio. I have the same problem. The “good” knee is also hurting now! My physio is tomorrow


Good luck to you both. I hope the physio is able to help.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well, Mrs B definitely hasn’t finished building. She has been very busy today. Although I can’t help wondering if she’s trying to block the camera out!


Well done to Mrs B. She is doing such a good job. You can see that she is more experienced. So we may yet get to see the babies grow up. Which will be awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I told her about it as it is a consequence of the accident, but I have to see my GP to be referred for any treatment.
> Goodness knows how long that will take.
> But I managed to wear shoes and I did drive to the hospital!!!
> Had a few twinges in my leg and foot en route but got there and back in one piece!
> The physio advised me to only do short trips at the moment.
> I'm happy to do that and I'll be able to do my own shopping again!!
> Independence here I come!!!


Yayyy. That is really good news.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's always a good day when the cat and dog allow me to sleep in! I didn't get up this a.m. until almost 7:30a But that makes me late getting outside to do my a.m. chores. There's no winning!


Very true. I hate having to get up early on weekends, it is bad enough that I have to do it for work during the week. Weekends I am supposed to be able to at least go to sleep late and wake up late.


----------



## XxtortoisexX

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Wait can’t you make the dark room light and warm the sun? Okay I have no clue


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> He does. And I'm really glad to see that CarolM liked this quote after the loss of her tortoise. Loving a tortoise is a different kind of love. They become a part of you.


I was checking in every now and then but did not feel up to commentating at the time.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269321


LOL, That put a smile on my face. I wonder what the bird was trying to do?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I think that's the worst thing about being off your feet. I like doing my own shopping. I save money which gets my animals more. Yes, I'm what's called animal poor.


Don't you mean animal rich and money poor?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> Happy Birthday Olivier!


A Very happy Birthday Oli. I hope you had a good day and were thoroughly spoilt.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That doesn't really ease my guilt, but it's actually a pretty darned good excuse. I'll have to remember that one.


You are retired, you don't need an excuse. Just use the words: Because I can!!


----------



## CarolM

Okay Lunch time is over and I need to get back to work. I will check in again later to carry on catching up.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning. Ecologist daughter and her flatmate have a new friend to share the flat.

Meet Basil the Brown Long Eared Bat. Basil got caught up in netting and injured and is now recovering in their care until he is ready to be released again. You need to be licensed to handle bats in this country... Daughter’s flat mate is the one with the qualification.


----------



## JoesMum

My physio went well. I have two more exercises to add to the list. The physio has confirmed the Baker’s Cyst in the back of my knee and the rupture of it that has caused the pain, swelling and bruising in my calf.

I am off crutches and using a stick if necessary. She reckons that it will take 6 weeks for the swelling and bruising to clear and probably 3 months for me to be back to normal.

It seems very slow, but I am fairly upbeat about it. I need to work at the exercises, I am allowed back swimming if I avoid breast stroke as the leg movement is too much strain on my knee, and hopefully I will see steady improvement 

I am so much better than I was this time last week.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning. Ecologist daughter and her flatmate have a new friend to share the flat.
> 
> Meet Basil the Brown Long Eared Bat. Basil got caught up in netting and injured and is now recovering in their care until he is ready to be released again. You need to be licensed to handle bats in this country... Daughter’s flat mate is the one with the qualification.
> View attachment 269396



A better photo of those ears!


----------



## Gillian M

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I will. This one's pretty funny too. Oh heck! They all are.
> View attachment 269346


Oh goodness me! Your brother is talented, isn't he?

Thanks for sharing. And a "thank you" to your brother, as well.


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of another grandson that was here about a month ago.
> View attachment 269358
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh how sweet! God bless him.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s my turn for physio today. I have to head back to A&E at the hospital this morning so their physio can review my progress. The back of my calf is bruised like someone kicked me - I was warned this would happen. It will be interesting to see what the verdict is.


Wishing you good luck, Linda.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Dreaming of sunshine, pouring over holiday planning


Hi Linda.

I wish I could send you some sunshine.

Unfortunately, temperature has dropped to 16 degrees C, so I couldn't take Oli for a "walk" as I had hoped.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> A better photo of those ears!
> View attachment 269398



Nice!


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> He is very talented. I like his picture.



I like it too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still prepping for the big secret adventure trip that commences Friday....

Here’s another clue - somewhere here....


----------



## JoesMum

Great dismal swamp national park sounds umm... unpromising?  [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Great dismal swamp national park sounds umm... unpromising?  [emoji23]



Sounds dark and gloomy, doesn't it? But, could be north east of there too. Kiptopeke has some great paddling too.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Still prepping for the big secret adventure trip that commences Friday....
> 
> Here’s another clue - somewhere here....
> 
> View attachment 269405



I have to query the Geography too  

1. Windsor, 2. the Isle of Wight and 3. the county of Suffolk


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I was checking in every now and then but did not feel up to commentating at the time.


I don't blame you. If I have a bad dream, it's about my tortoise. I woke up crying one morning. In my dream I couldn't find him. I'm really sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out fetching goods & vittles & provisions for the big adventure. But, took some time for some weed picking for Sully.

A snack..


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> A better photo of those ears!
> View attachment 269398


That is so cute.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Out fetching goods & vittles & provisions for the big adventure. But, took some time for some weed picking for Sully.
> 
> A snack..
> 
> View attachment 269424



That looks an excellent meal. I don’t suppose it lasted long!


----------



## Gillian M

CarolM said:


> Rain is always good.


Hi hope you are now better.

Oh yep, rain is certainly good; even though personally speaking, I do not like it. Here, prayers take place each and every year for rain.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Don't you mean animal rich and money poor?


Yes. They give me more then money can.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You're welcome. It's a big part of how he tells jokes. I have a better photo of it but I was asked so I sent it. In the better photo, the painting looks 3d. Sorry...I'm bragging.


Brag away. He is good and if he was my brother, I would too.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Thank you, I don’t celebrate my birthday really...I ate a kitkat which I don’t usually do lol


That is a good enough break. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another muggy day, more humid as the sun plays peek-a-boo. Sully is enjoying....found a little place to be in the sun, shade, out of the breeze...
> 
> View attachment 269336


Love this picture.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269339


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I know the other day we were all discussing Lidl and what they offer. We popped over to our local store today, and I’m not sure if all stores are selling & promoting the same items, BUT they have a great German made garden spade - $15.00 on sale now....
> 
> I normally won’t or don’t buy junky garden tools, BUT this is a first class tool. Worth every penny.
> 
> View attachment 269338


Looks like a really good spade.


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Aww. You are almost exactly 3 weeks older than my son. He has no idea what he is doing for his birthday [emoji849]


Good evening. And a.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your son!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Fancy daffodils continue to pop and bloom in our back garden... Springtime!
> 
> View attachment 269341


Those are very beautiful flowers.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I will. This one's pretty funny too. Oh heck! They all are.
> View attachment 269346


He really is very talented.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm glad you do. I like worms. It's free box turtle food.


Oh please don't feed me to the turtles?


----------



## Gillian M

EllieMay said:


> Congrats!!! Just don’t get too carried away)


Congratulations, @Lyn W ! Please take it easy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of another grandson that was here about a month ago.
> View attachment 269358


He is a handsome guy.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Now that I am all caught up, I think my cat is pregnant! And her brother might be the daddy. We will see a vet after this litter.


Oh dear and congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 269366


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Nice, he is really good!


I wish he could understand that. He says he's the world's greatest artist. Just ask him but he won't really pursue that as his only job. He also has to work menial jobs or he's not happy. Sooo...


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> View attachment 269378


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Interesting indeed... good luck! Hopefully you’ll return in even better condition


Yep...what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s my turn for physio today. I have to head back to A&E at the hospital this morning so their physio can review my progress. The back of my calf is bruised like someone kicked me - I was warned this would happen. It will be interesting to see what the verdict is.


I hope the verdict is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269387


Very true.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ours aren’t quite the same - they are just starting to go over.
> View attachment 269388
> 
> View attachment 269389


Very beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning. Ecologist daughter and her flatmate have a new friend to share the flat.
> 
> Meet Basil the Brown Long Eared Bat. Basil got caught up in netting and injured and is now recovering in their care until he is ready to be released again. You need to be licensed to handle bats in this country... Daughter’s flat mate is the one with the qualification.
> View attachment 269396


Oh poor thing. It looks very cute though.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still prepping for the big secret adventure trip that commences Friday....
> 
> Here’s another clue - somewhere here....
> 
> View attachment 269405


Is there a tunnel to kiptopeke? I may have been there once upon a time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My physio went well. I have two more exercises to add to the list. The physio has confirmed the Baker’s Cyst in the back of my knee and the rupture of it that has caused the pain, swelling and bruising in my calf.
> 
> I am off crutches and using a stick if necessary. She reckons that it will take 6 weeks for the swelling and bruising to clear and probably 3 months for me to be back to normal.
> 
> It seems very slow, but I am fairly upbeat about it. I need to work at the exercises, I am allowed back swimming if I avoid breast stroke as the leg movement is too much strain on my knee, and hopefully I will see steady improvement
> 
> I am so much better than I was this time last week.


Very glad it went well. 3 months will be over before you know it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A better photo of those ears!
> View attachment 269398


Wow. Adorable.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Great dismal swamp national park sounds umm... unpromising?  [emoji23]


That crossed my mind too.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh please don't feed me to the turtles?


I can't do that. I'll never get my Monday(funday) update again.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't blame you. If I have a bad dream, it's about my tortoise. I woke up crying one morning. In my dream I couldn't find him. I'm really sorry you're going through this.


Thank you Cathie. I really appreciate all the kind words everybody has said.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Out fetching goods & vittles & provisions for the big adventure. But, took some time for some weed picking for Sully.
> 
> A snack..
> 
> View attachment 269424


Yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> Hi hope you are now better.
> 
> Oh yep, rain is certainly good; even though personally speaking, I do not like it. Here, prayers take place each and every year for rain.


Thank you. And I love rain. Just not on washing day [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Gillian M said:


> Good evening. And a.....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your son!


Oooh. Happy happy birthday JoesBrother.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't do that. I'll never get my Monday(funday) update again.


Lol. o-O I better work on it for next Monday.


----------



## CarolM

Good Evenooning Everyone. Looks like things are moving forward for everyone. Hope everyone has a good Wednesday and chat to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's so really beautiful. I'll bet your grandchildren know how blessed they are to have you.


I wish I lived closer. All my sons live in Michigan. I sold my house in Michigan almost 2 years ago. After my accident I wasn't getting up there much. But in my situation plus the cold winters. I don't think I would fair that well up there. I used to be what they call you in Florida a snow bird. I really enjoy summertime and the fall in Michigan. Plus I still have my boat for salmon fishing on lake Michigan. I could never sell that.LOL My son's use the boat and it's there when I go up to visit.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oooh. Happy happy birthday JoesBrother.



There’s still a few days to go yet. His birthday is at the end of the month. There’s just under 3 weeks between Olivier and him


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Still prepping for the big secret adventure trip that commences Friday....
> 
> Here’s another clue - somewhere here....
> 
> View attachment 269405


I will say the Hamptons.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I wish I lived closer. All my sons live in Michigan. I sold my house in Michigan almost 2 years ago. After my accident I wasn't getting up there much. But in my situation plus the cold winters. I don't think I would fair that well up there. I used to be what they call you in Florida a snow bird. I really enjoy summertime and the fall in Michigan. Plus I still have my boat for salmon fishing on lake Michigan. I could never sell that.LOL My son's use the boat and it's there when I go up to visit.


After I lived in Florida a while, they didn't call me a snow bird. I really enjoyed the people and animals. I started wishing the snow birds would migrate north like everyone else. Spring and summer is the best in South Florida.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Is there a tunnel to kiptopeke? I may have been there once upon a time.



Yes...Chesapeake Bay Tunnel. Over and under the Bay to the Md Eastern Shore.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s still a few days to go yet. His birthday is at the end of the month. There’s just under 3 weeks between Olivier and him


Mmm. Well it is an early birthday wish then. And they do say that the early bird catches the worm. [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...Chesapeake Bay Tunnel. Over and under the Bay to the Md Eastern Shore.


I was then as a child, but it was only a tunnel then...I hate tunnels.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Mmm. Well it is an early birthday wish then. And they do say that the early bird catches the worm. [emoji23]



It’s my daughter that catches worms... she’s the ecologist [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

I won that trophy fair and square. Can't live without my fix for the day.


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Happy Wednesday Noel !!!
> (Better late than never, right ?? [emoji12])



[emoji851][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday Roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of another grandson that was here about a month ago.
> View attachment 269358


Another handsome little tortoise keeper in the making!
he and Opo look like they are about to start a race.
The Tortoise and the Hare maybe?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> It’s my turn for physio today. I have to head back to A&E at the hospital this morning so their physio can review my progress. The back of my calf is bruised like someone kicked me - I was warned this would happen. It will be interesting to see what the verdict is.


Hope that went OK and that it turned out to be something that will heal itself without surgery.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a closer close up for your morning
> 
> View attachment 269386


They are beautiful , but I still prefer our simpler daffs


----------



## Lyn W

XxtortoisexX said:


> Wait can’t you make the dark room light and warm the sun? Okay I have no clue


Oh no that wouldn't do at all!
But even though it's a cold dark room you'll get a very warm welcome!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay Lunch time is over and I need to get back to work. I will check in again later to carry on catching up.


Good to see you Carol!


----------



## Momof4

Happy Wednesday!!
Been busy getting ready for our trip that starts Sunday. 
Looking forward to relaxing.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My physio went well. I have two more exercises to add to the list. The physio has confirmed the Baker’s Cyst in the back of my knee and the rupture of it that has caused the pain, swelling and bruising in my calf.
> 
> I am off crutches and using a stick if necessary. She reckons that it will take 6 weeks for the swelling and bruising to clear and probably 3 months for me to be back to normal.
> 
> It seems very slow, but I am fairly upbeat about it. I need to work at the exercises, I am allowed back swimming if I avoid breast stroke as the leg movement is too much strain on my knee, and hopefully I will see steady improvement
> 
> I am so much better than I was this time last week.


Good news!
Make sure you take it as easy as possible while you are healing.
I still don't know what a Baker's Cyst is - I'll google it.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning. Ecologist daughter and her flatmate have a new friend to share the flat.
> 
> Meet Basil the Brown Long Eared Bat. Basil got caught up in netting and injured and is now recovering in their care until he is ready to be released again. You need to be licensed to handle bats in this country... Daughter’s flat mate is the one with the qualification.
> View attachment 269396


He's gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A better photo of those ears!
> View attachment 269398


.......all the better to hear you with.........!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Great dismal swamp national park sounds umm... unpromising?  [emoji23]



Maybe they try to discourage visitors so the wildlife can be left in peace.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269415


That looks like a Long Lego Man


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Sorry. I was a little late wishing you a happy day. My only excuse is the CDR is buzzing with busy little bees.


Hehehe.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Happy Wednesday!!
> Been busy getting ready for our trip that starts Sunday.
> Looking forward to relaxing.


Happy Weds to you too Kathy.
Where are you off to on your trip this time?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Happy Wednesday!!
> Been busy getting ready for our trip that starts Sunday.
> Looking forward to relaxing.


Have fun!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Another handsome little tortoise keeper in the making!
> he and Opo look like they are about to start a race.
> The Tortoise and the Hare maybe?


The tortoise will win. Rabbits just hop around being silly.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's been a lovely sunny but chilly day here.
I took my nephew out for lunch today as he has been so good at helping me.
Walked to a local pub and had some lovely pub grub.
It was lovely to be out, but found it surprisingly exhausting.
Every time I've sat down I've nodded off and still feel tired so off to bed soon.
Hope you are all having a good Weds.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been a lovely sunny but chilly day here.
> I took my nephew out for lunch today as he has been so good at helping me.
> Walked to a local pub and had some lovely pub grub.
> It was lovely to be out, but found it surprisingly exhausting.
> Every time I've sat down I've nodded off and still feel tired so off to bed soon.
> Hope you are all having a good Weds.


Your post made my weds a bit better.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Your post made my weds a bit better.



Reading everyone's chatty posts here always cheers me up too!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'm going to say goodnight and take myself off to bed before I fall asleep on the sofa again.
So Nos Da and see you tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## Momof4

Just finished our team auction basket for our first golf tournament .
I did bbq sauces, rubs, spices, cutting board, utensils and Padre beer. 
We also had a parent donate Padre tickets at first base! 
I can’t wait to see what it brings in. 
Unfortunately, we can’t make it because we’ll be in Arizona . 
Now I just need to wrap it up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful , but I still prefer our simpler daffs



Yes, the traditional ones always look good!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Maybe they try to discourage visitors so the wildlife can be left in peace.



Like Iceland vs Greenland?


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Just finished our team auction basket for our first golf tournament .
> I did bbq sauces, rubs, spices, cutting board, utensils and Padre beer.
> We also had a parent donate Padre tickets at first base!
> I can’t wait to see what it brings in.
> Unfortunately, we can’t make it because we’ll be in Arizona .
> Now I just need to wrap it up.
> View attachment 269452



That looks amazing!!!! I would bid...

Please take lots of pics in Arizona. I went as far as Phoenix one time... but 95% of the drive for me is through west Tx... I’m NOT a fan[emoji849]. I wish I would have had time to see more of Arizona!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> That looks amazing!!!! I would bid...
> 
> Please take lots of pics in Arizona. I went as far as Phoenix one time... but 95% of the drive for me is through west Tx... I’m NOT a fan[emoji849]. I wish I would have had time to see more of Arizona!



Thanks!

I’m only going to the Ca/Az border in Yuma. We are camping/boating on the Colorado River. I’ll definitely take river pics.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a closer close up for your morning
> 
> View attachment 269386


What a gorgeous flower! My favorite color is yellow, and my favorite flower is daffodil.

But I've never seen one like this before!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s my daughter that catches worms... she’s the ecologist [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday Roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 269443


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful , but I still prefer our simpler daffs


I think they are all beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Wednesday!!
> Been busy getting ready for our trip that starts Sunday.
> Looking forward to relaxing.


Ooooooh where are we going?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Just finished our team auction basket for our first golf tournament .
> I did bbq sauces, rubs, spices, cutting board, utensils and Padre beer.
> We also had a parent donate Padre tickets at first base!
> I can’t wait to see what it brings in.
> Unfortunately, we can’t make it because we’ll be in Arizona .
> Now I just need to wrap it up.
> View attachment 269452


Wow.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful , but I still prefer our simpler daffs



So do I and we have loads of them. The fancy ones flower later though and extend the season 

Just like the little tête à tête daffs flower early and start things off


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That looks like a Long Lego Man



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been a lovely sunny but chilly day here.
> I took my nephew out for lunch today as he has been so good at helping me.
> Walked to a local pub and had some lovely pub grub.
> It was lovely to be out, but found it surprisingly exhausting.
> Every time I've sat down I've nodded off and still feel tired so off to bed soon.
> Hope you are all having a good Weds.



You will have lost a lot of fitness. It’s good you were able to walk there... in fact I recommend you do so frequently purely in the interest of you regaining fitness you understand


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Just finished our team auction basket for our first golf tournament .
> I did bbq sauces, rubs, spices, cutting board, utensils and Padre beer.
> We also had a parent donate Padre tickets at first base!
> I can’t wait to see what it brings in.
> Unfortunately, we can’t make it because we’ll be in Arizona .
> Now I just need to wrap it up.
> View attachment 269452



Looks good


----------



## KarenSoCal

@JoesMum
Could you take a look at this post and offer your expertise?

I don't know what to tell her.

https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1729389


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

I am starting my day with TFO as I do my knee exercises. One of them involves sitting with my heel propped on a chair for 10 minutes keeping the knee completely straight. As I am doing the exercises both sides - that’s 20 minutes of web browsing because I can’t do much else 

Have a good Thursday everyone


----------



## JoesMum

Nest box update: This is getting ridiculous! Nest material still arriving [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Nest box update: This is getting ridiculous! Nest material still arriving [emoji23]
> View attachment 269474


Unless things change we are on restricted view from now on


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I am starting my day with TFO as I do my knee exercises. One of them involves sitting with my heel propped on a chair for 10 minutes keeping the knee completely straight. As I am doing the exercises both sides - that’s 20 minutes of web browsing because I can’t do much else
> 
> Have a good Thursday everyone


That's what I've been doing too....I now have standing exercises to do too which make me feel a bit like a ballet dancer at the bar (handrail not pub - although maybe after a visit to a bar ).
Look out for me in a future production of Swan Lake!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You will have lost a lot of fitness. It’s good you were able to walk there... in fact I recommend you do so frequently purely in the interest of you regaining fitness you understand


I think I will......medical reasons only of course!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Ooooooh where are we going?



Long weekend to a dismal swampy area for 2.5 days of kayaking & camping. Unfortunately....Mr Weatherman is bringing RAIN for the outing :-(


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Unless things change we are on restricted view from now on
> View attachment 269475


I'm waiting for the 'NO PUBLICITY' sign to appear!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just finished our team auction basket for our first golf tournament .
> I did bbq sauces, rubs, spices, cutting board, utensils and Padre beer.
> We also had a parent donate Padre tickets at first base!
> I can’t wait to see what it brings in.
> Unfortunately, we can’t make it because we’ll be in Arizona .
> Now I just need to wrap it up.
> View attachment 269452


A great prize anyone would be pleased to win!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Nest box update: This is getting ridiculous! Nest material still arriving [emoji23]
> View attachment 269474



They know that British Springtime can be chilly. Can never have enough down comforters and fluffy feather ticks handy.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I’m only going to the Ca/Az border in Yuma. We are camping/boating on the Colorado River. I’ll definitely take river pics.


That sounds exciting - looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Long weekend to a dismal swampy area for 2.5 days of kayaking & camping. Unfortunately....Mr Weatherman is bringing RAIN for the outing :-(



Oh boo! Not good forecast. Hopefully it is wrong


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Nest box update: This is getting ridiculous! Nest material still arriving [emoji23]
> View attachment 269474


She's like the princess and the pea!
Won't be any room for chicks at this rate!!
But what she does have will nice and warm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Thursday All

Nice cool, sunny start to the day. We tackled (trimmed way back) two very large Boxwood shrubs that had taken over the entrance pathway to our house. Last year this time, we totally removed the rest of the hedge, but we left the sentries to guard the house. Yesterday, off with their heads! We took them way back. It all looks clean, tidy and neat rather than overgrown and unkempt. 

Handy shredder did the dirty work of turning the cuttings into garden mulch.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Long weekend to a dismal swampy area for 2.5 days of kayaking & camping. Unfortunately....Mr Weatherman is bringing RAIN for the outing :-(


Well don't take Mr Weatherman!!
Shame about the rain but I'm sure it won't dampen your spirits and you'll have a good time anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all it's another bright and chilly day here.
Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> @JoesMum
> Could you take a look at this post and offer your expertise?
> 
> I don't know what to tell her.
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?posts/1729389


Did you manage to look at this Linda?
@JoesMum 
I wonder if she used a syringe or dropper to gently get a few drops of water in his mouth to lubricate the throat would help.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Nest box update: This is getting ridiculous! Nest material still arriving [emoji23]
> View attachment 269474



Ughhh....guess she is a bit more high maintenance than most.... how do we tell her that privacy fences are not allowed here???[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Did you manage to look at this Linda?
> @JoesMum
> I wonder if she used a syringe or dropper to gently get a few drops of water in his mouth to lubricate the throat would help.



Just took a look. I need messaging as I don’t seem to get tag notifications. 

It needs the expertise of someone like @Yvonne G. It sure looks like something is stuck in the throat


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Long weekend to a dismal swampy area for 2.5 days of kayaking & camping. Unfortunately....Mr Weatherman is bringing RAIN for the outing :-(



I love to go through the swamps because the wild life is so abundant... but doing it in crappy weather is no good ... I’ll hope that the predictions are off this time in your favor! I had just finished all my mulching and such when we got the big flood here Sunday... in Less than 10 minutes, 2 days worth of work was destroyed[emoji35]. They are calling for that here again this Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well don't take Mr Weatherman!!
> Shame about the rain but I'm sure it won't dampen your spirits and you'll have a good time anyway.



Kayaking in the rain is fine, it’s the camping bits that kind of get yucky. Three ppl have already “bailed” from the trip.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I love to go through the swamps because the wild life is so abundant... but doing it in crappy weather is no good ... I’ll hope that the predictions are off this time in your favor! I had just finished all my mulching and such when we got the big flood here Sunday... in Less than 10 minutes, 2 days worth of work was destroyed[emoji35]. They are calling for that here again this Saturday!



Ouch....thats no fun. When it rains it pours!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I am starting my day with TFO as I do my knee exercises. One of them involves sitting with my heel propped on a chair for 10 minutes keeping the knee completely straight. As I am doing the exercises both sides - that’s 20 minutes of web browsing because I can’t do much else
> 
> Have a good Thursday everyone


I find that 20 min most times is not enough time to catch up. [emoji85] But at least you might get halfway through. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nest box update: This is getting ridiculous! Nest material still arriving [emoji23]
> View attachment 269474


Whahaha. She certainly does not like being watched.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Unless things change we are on restricted view from now on
> View attachment 269475


I cannot blame her. But very sad for us. [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's what I've been doing too....I now have standing exercises to do too which make me feel a bit like a ballet dancer at the bar (handrail not pub - although maybe after a visit to a bar ).
> Look out for me in a future production of Swan Lake!!


I will go and see that. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Long weekend to a dismal swampy area for 2.5 days of kayaking & camping. Unfortunately....Mr Weatherman is bringing RAIN for the outing :-(


Don't forget to take mozzie repellent. Not sure what repellent you can use for the alligators or crocs though. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm waiting for the 'NO PUBLICITY' sign to appear!


Mrs B seems to be more subtle than that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thursday All
> 
> Nice cool, sunny start to the day. We tackled (trimmed way back) two very large Boxwood shrubs that had taken over the entrance pathway to our house. Last year this time, we totally removed the rest of the hedge, but we left the sentries to guard the house. Yesterday, off with their heads! We took them way back. It all looks clean, tidy and neat rather than overgrown and unkempt.
> 
> Handy shredder did the dirty work of turning the cuttings into garden mulch.


I need to get myself a shredder.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Did you manage to look at this Linda?
> @JoesMum
> I wonder if she used a syringe or dropper to gently get a few drops of water in his mouth to lubricate the throat would help.


That would scare the ...... out of me.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I love to go through the swamps because the wild life is so abundant... but doing it in crappy weather is no good ... I’ll hope that the predictions are off this time in your favor! I had just finished all my mulching and such when we got the big flood here Sunday... in Less than 10 minutes, 2 days worth of work was destroyed[emoji35]. They are calling for that here again this Saturday!


[emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch....thats no fun. When it rains it pours!


Sadly not here. Not in water terms anyway. In everything else it does though.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I love to go through the swamps because the wild life is so abundant... but doing it in crappy weather is no good ... I’ll hope that the predictions are off this time in your favor! I had just finished all my mulching and such when we got the big flood here Sunday... in Less than 10 minutes, 2 days worth of work was destroyed[emoji35]. They are calling for that here again this Saturday!



That’s not good  Hopefully the damage will be limited to the garden


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternooning everyone.

Yesterday we swopped offices. So my view has changed from the field to a partly obscured Table Mountain. I cannot decide if it is an improvement or not.
At least I have my plants to brighten up my office.
The gang I think felt the loss of Kang as well. As they seemed to be a little off the last couple of days. However today they are very much more lively. So they seem to be getting over it. In fact I haven't seen them this lively for a while, so he just might have been bullying them slightly or they felt intimidated by him and his size. At least they are all looking healthy and happy. So I am happy. Enjoy the rest of your Thursdays.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I need to get myself a shredder.



Oh you do! They’re brilliant. It is very therapeutic feeding stuff through it!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh you do! They’re brilliant. It is very therapeutic feeding stuff through it!


I will have to google and see if I could get a small one. Therapy sounds good.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Afternooning everyone.
> 
> Yesterday we swopped offices. So my view has changed from the field to a partly obscured Table Mountain. I cannot decide if it is an improvement or not.
> At least I have my plants to brighten up my office.
> The gang I think felt the loss of Kang as well. As they seemed to be a little off the last couple of days. However today they are very much more lively. So they seem to be getting over it. In fact I haven't seen them this lively for a while, so he just might have been bullying them slightly or they felt intimidated by him and his size. At least they are all looking healthy and happy. So I am happy. Enjoy the rest of your Thursdays.
> View attachment 269498



You may have another battle on your hands as they decide who is top tort. Keep an eye on them!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You may have another battle on your hands as they decide who is top tort. Keep an eye on them!


Oh don't worry. I am watching them like a hawk!![emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I will have to google and see if I could get a small one. Therapy sounds good.



We have a Black & Decker one that takes branches up to the thickness of a broom handle (about an inch/2.5cm)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have a Black & Decker one that takes branches up to the thickness of a broom handle (about an inch/2.5cm)


Going to google it now. Maybe I can put it as a mothers day gift request. Let me go do some searching.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I love to go through the swamps because the wild life is so abundant... but doing it in crappy weather is no good ... I’ll hope that the predictions are off this time in your favor! I had just finished all my mulching and such when we got the big flood here Sunday... in Less than 10 minutes, 2 days worth of work was destroyed[emoji35]. They are calling for that here again this Saturday!



That really sucks!!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269501



Weird! The converted escalator, not you


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Good Afternooning everyone.
> 
> Yesterday we swopped offices. So my view has changed from the field to a partly obscured Table Mountain. I cannot decide if it is an improvement or not.
> At least I have my plants to brighten up my office.
> The gang I think felt the loss of Kang as well. As they seemed to be a little off the last couple of days. However today they are very much more lively. So they seem to be getting over it. In fact I haven't seen them this lively for a while, so he just might have been bullying them slightly or they felt intimidated by him and his size. At least they are all looking healthy and happy. So I am happy. Enjoy the rest of your Thursdays.
> View attachment 269498


Oh my...south africa looks so beautiful...do people live well over there? Is there a lot of poverty? My dream is to someday live in a hot climate like this.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I need to get myself a shredder.



I was thinking the same thing! I’ve got limbs for days every time the wind blows...


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269501



That’s insane!! LOL [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Oh my...south africa looks so beautiful...do people live well over there? Is there a lot of poverty? My dream is to someday live in a hot climate like this.


Most people get by. Lots are poor and some are well off. Cape Town is a very beautiful city. But there are lots of problems too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I’ve got limbs for days every time the wind blows...


It is too expensive for my pocket at the moment. [emoji17] I need to spend my money on uni fees, school fees and my torts. But I plan to save for one. So maybe one day. [emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all. I'm off to town to take care of my shopping. Later. . .


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I’ve got limbs for days every time the wind blows...



I’ll tell you - they are wonderful to have. We have a Troy Bilt Chipper/Shredder. It’s so nice to prune, trim and clean up and then shred it and use the waste as m7lch in your garden areas.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...JtWTYrHAZXqTsySVcsR-dixeyfFdwsMRoCrY8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Kayaking in the rain is fine, it’s the camping bits that kind of get yucky. Three ppl have already “bailed” from the trip.



Wimps!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Wimps!!


Yeah yeah. Sleeping in a wet tent for three nights... yep, wimps!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Almost Heaven..... if anyone wants some nice dandy seeds, PM me your info.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost Heaven..... if anyone wants some nice dandy seeds, PM me your info.
> 
> View attachment 269504



We never had them in our yard and I have been throwing seeds down the past few years but really didn’t get anything. 
Well, between the birds spreading the seeds and all our rain/winds I have tons on our property!!


----------



## Lyn W

Lola has had a good feast of clover, dandies and even freshly cut grass today!
I thought he would turn his nose up but no he went straight for them.
He is more active this p.m. too and has had a little outside time.
He explored for a short while but then turned and headed back into the house.
Hopefully this year when the weather is warmer he will want to be outdoors more - but I'm not holding my breath as he seems to have had agoraphobia for the last few years.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I love to go through the swamps because the wild life is so abundant... but doing it in crappy weather is no good ... I’ll hope that the predictions are off this time in your favor! I had just finished all my mulching and such when we got the big flood here Sunday... in Less than 10 minutes, 2 days worth of work was destroyed[emoji35]. They are calling for that here again this Saturday!


That's such a shame after all your hard work..
I hope it's not as bad for you this weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost Heaven..... if anyone wants some nice dandy seeds, PM me your info.
> 
> View attachment 269504


I am still waiting for the seeds that Lena and Sabine sent me to sprout and grow. But I won't say no if you don't mind sending.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola has had a good feast of clover, dandies and even freshly cut grass today!
> I thought he would turn his nose up but no he went straight for them.
> He is more active this p.m. too and has had a little outside time.
> He explored for a short while but then turned and headed back into the house.
> Hopefully this year when the weather is warmer he will want to be outdoors more - but I'm not holding my breath as he seems to have had agoraphobia for the last few years.


Poor Lola.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I am still waiting for the seeds that Lena and Sabine sent me to sprout and grow. But I won't say no if you don't mind sending.



Send me your mailing address.....this will be / can be a late XMAS gift.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Send me your mailing address.....this will be / can be a late XMAS gift.


Yayyy. Will do and thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Send me your mailing address.....this will be / can be a late XMAS gift.


Sent. Thank you again Mark.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269501


I'm afraid this old brain just isn't getting it. What?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid this old brain just isn't getting it. What?



Escalator walls - Fixed staircase inside


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Just finished our team auction basket for our first golf tournament .
> I did bbq sauces, rubs, spices, cutting board, utensils and Padre beer.
> We also had a parent donate Padre tickets at first base!
> I can’t wait to see what it brings in.
> Unfortunately, we can’t make it because we’ll be in Arizona .
> Now I just need to wrap it up.
> View attachment 269452


That's great looking. Makes me thirsty!


----------



## jsheffield

Flying my tort-flag on my everyday ride ....

Jamie


----------



## JoesMum

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 269521
> 
> 
> Flying my tort-flag on my everyday ride ....
> 
> Jamie



Love it!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's such a shame after all your hard work..
> I hope it's not as bad for you this weekend.



Me too[emoji33]. I already fixed it


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Send me your mailing address.....this will be / can be a late XMAS gift.



Yeah right! She’ll get it just in time for this Christmas [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 269521
> 
> 
> Flying my tort-flag on my everyday ride ....
> 
> Jamie



Awwww!!! Luv it!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yeah right! She’ll get it just in time for this Christmas [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Yeah right! She’ll get it just in time for this Christmas [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



So true [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. Will do and thank you.



We should take a bet on how long it takes! [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 269521
> 
> 
> Flying my tort-flag on my everyday ride ....
> 
> Jamie



Love it!! 

Just curious why you blocked out your plate when thousands of people see it every day?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I am starting my day with TFO as I do my knee exercises. One of them involves sitting with my heel propped on a chair for 10 minutes keeping the knee completely straight. As I am doing the exercises both sides - that’s 20 minutes of web browsing because I can’t do much else
> 
> Have a good Thursday everyone


And it'll go so fast! You probably should set a kitchen timer in case stuff gets too interesting.


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> That's great looking. Makes me thirsty!



I put it in our coaches car last night because he’s in charge of the fundraiser, and I told him he better not crack one of those open on his way home[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269501


Whahaha. Those are by far better than the real ones when they are offline. When I have to walk up or down on them it always feels like I am missing a step.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Just curious why you blocked out your plate when thousands of people see it every day?



Good eSafety protocol on the internet. Car thieves can use the license plates to put on a stolen car of the same model and colour.

When he is driving his car, people don’t know who he is. When he is on the internet they do.

You wouldn’t post your home address on a public forum, you do it in a controlled way. The same should go for other things like you car license plate, your phone number, etc


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We should take a bet on how long it takes! [emoji6]


Whahaha. I say it will take two months.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I put it in our coaches car last night because he’s in charge of the fundraiser, and I told him he better not crack one of those open on his way home[emoji6]


Ha ha ha.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Just took a look. I need messaging as I don’t seem to get tag notifications.
> 
> It needs the expertise of someone like @Yvonne G. It sure looks like something is stuck in the throat


That's what I was thinking too. Something stuck in the babies throat. I'm not qualified to answer though. Even a piece of cabbage can get stuck or go down wrong. Then you're left with that feeling. I couldn't get my little blood pressure pill down right this morning. I was busy trying to make sure it wasn't actually stuck. Water helped me but...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269501


Well...I guess it's a step thing...but I'm over the hill.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh don't worry. I am watching them like a hawk!![emoji33]


Did you get another? I was really hoping you would.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Wimps!!


Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> We should take a bet on how long it takes! [emoji6]


I would bet on late. That way you won't lose.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good eSafety protocol on the internet. Car thieves can use the license plates to put on a stolen car of the same model and colour.
> 
> When he is driving his car, people don’t know who he is. When he is on the internet they do.
> 
> You wouldn’t post your home address on a public forum, you do it in a controlled way. The same should go for other things like you car license plate, your phone number, etc


Amen.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> Well...I guess it's a step thing...but I'm over the hill.


HEHEHE


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Did you get another? I was really hoping you would.


Kang was one of a small group of torts that Carol has, Cathie, she still has Rue Clark and Harry.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We should take a bet on how long it takes! [emoji6]



5 months!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Kang was one of a small group of torts that Carol has, Cathie, she still has Rue Clark and Harry.



And they are ABSOLUTELY Beautiful!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Kang was one of a small group of torts that Carol has, Cathie, she still has Rue Clark and Harry.


Ok. Thanks for sharing that with me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 269521
> 
> 
> Flying my tort-flag on my everyday ride ....
> 
> Jamie


That is cool. Gonna have to find one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Don't forget to take mozzie repellent. Not sure what repellent you can use for the alligators or crocs though. [emoji23]


A shotgun


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well today was National Pet day. Opo woke up at 9.30 grazed for a hr. Then ate some food I gave him. Then basked for a hr and about 1 pm went to bed. Came out and basked for a hr. Then went back to bed. Never came out again. I didn't even soak him. I guess he thought National Pet day was a day to be lazy. Not a day to spend time with me


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good eSafety protocol on the internet. Car thieves can use the license plates to put on a stolen car of the same model and colour.
> 
> When he is driving his car, people don’t know who he is. When he is on the internet they do.
> 
> You wouldn’t post your home address on a public forum, you do it in a controlled way. The same should go for other things like you car license plate, your phone number, etc



Make sense. Thanks.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> A shotgun



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Right!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Did you get another? I was really hoping you would.


I still have 3 other babies left. Rue, Clark and Harry. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Kang was one of a small group of torts that Carol has, Cathie, she still has Rue Clark and Harry.


Yip.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> 5 months!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And they are ABSOLUTELY Beautiful!!!


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> A shotgun


Whahaha. That would work if you could aim straight. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well today was National Pet day. Opo woke up at 9.30 grazed for a hr. Then ate some food I gave him. Then basked for a hr and about 1 pm went to bed. Came out and basked for a hr. Then went back to bed. Never came out again. I didn't even soak him. I guess he thought National Pet day was a day to be lazy. Not a day to spend time with me


Whahaha naughty Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday Everyone.
It is overcast this morning. And we are expecting rain tomorrow. Only 40% but we will take what we can get. You know that it is winter when it is dark when you get up for work and dark when you get home. We are almost there. It is dark when I get up now but not quite dark yet when I get home. But at least with winter we can expect some rain, so we are happy to welcome winter. Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> That would scare the ...... out of me.


Carol, you were in the CDR at the time. I didn't know if you felt up to helping out. I wanted to tap in to your varied experiences, but instead let you be. I hope I did right by you.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Just took a look. I need messaging as I don’t seem to get tag notifications.
> 
> It needs the expertise of someone like @Yvonne G. It sure looks like something is stuck in the throat


Linda, I was so glad to see you pop on last night/morning for you. Everyone else had gone to bed. It was downright lonely in here. I think I was the last one to burn the midnight oil.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Oh you do! They’re brilliant. It is very therapeutic feeding stuff through it!


It's the sound while you can't rip your eyes away from the branch. The preparation, the grind, the complete destruction...it leaves you breathless with anticipation! 

It's so much fun with the shredder! Just take care. That "just one more branch" can lead to a very small tree indeed!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well today was National Pet day. Opo woke up at 9.30 grazed for a hr. Then ate some food I gave him. Then basked for a hr and about 1 pm went to bed. Came out and basked for a hr. Then went back to bed. Never came out again. I didn't even soak him. I guess he thought National Pet day was a day to be lazy. Not a day to spend time with me



Toetoises, rather like cats, do what suits them when it suits them and the staff just have to go along with it.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Linda, I was so glad to see you pop on last night/morning for you. Everyone else had gone to bed. It was downright lonely in here. I think I was the last one to burn the midnight oil.



We seem to work in shifts on TFO. It is really noticeable to me as the various US time zones wake up (from lunchtime onward from my point of view) with a few night owls being around as I get up. I guess those in the USA notice those of us East of the Atlantic disappearing as the day progresses, but perhaps there are fewer of us making it less noticeable.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> It's the sound while you can't rip your eyes away from the branch. The preparation, the grind, the complete destruction...it leaves you breathless with anticipation!
> 
> It's so much fun with the shredder! Just take care. That "just one more branch" can lead to a very small tree indeed!



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It’s Friday already. The sun is out, but it’s cold - just 3C/37F!

Mrs B seems to have had a change of heart and given us a better view this morning 



This nest is way deeper than last year’s. I think we have a much more experienced Mum in charge.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cant sleep tonight  Gonna have to depend on my wife to take care of Opo in the morning. Unless I am still up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s Friday already. The sun is out, but it’s cold - just 3C/37F!
> 
> Mrs B seems to have had a change of heart and given us a better view this morning
> View attachment 269541
> 
> 
> This nest is way deeper than last year’s. I think we have a much more experienced Mum in charge.


What type of bird is that?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> What type of bird is that?



It’s a “Bluet it” (Cyanistes caeruleus ) 

You have to remove the space between the two words yourself.... TFO’s swear filter thinks I am being rude if I type it all as one word!


----------



## JoesMum

We do, still, have a challenge for tenancy though.

This bird caused great upset for about 15 minutes just now, poking its head in the nest box hole repeatedly.



Meanwhile Mrs B was lunging and shouting her objections


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We do, still, have a challenge for tenancy though.
> 
> This bird caused great upset for about 15 minutes just now, poking its head in the nest box hole repeatedly.
> View attachment 269542
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Mrs B was lunging and shouting her objections


There must be a housing shortage, time to build some affordable homes!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and happy Friday!
Can't believe it's Easter next weekend!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Cant sleep tonight  Gonna have to depend on my wife to take care of Opo in the morning. Unless I am still up.



Hope you manage to get some rest, Ray.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Friday Everyone.
> It is overcast this morning. And we are expecting rain tomorrow. Only 40% but we will take what we can get. You know that it is winter when it is dark when you get up for work and dark when you get home. We are almost there. It is dark when I get up now but not quite dark yet when I get home. But at least with winter we can expect some rain, so we are happy to welcome winter. Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday.



Good morning and happy Friday! It’s so weird to me that I’m happily welcoming spring while your rushing winter in... lol! I hope your rain is enjoyable!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and happy Friday!
> Can't believe it's Easter next weekend!!



When it will be “Happy morning and Good Friday?”


----------



## EllieMay

This is my official test for posting videos... the video itself is not that interesting, lol.. let me know if it works!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> This is my official test for posting videos... the video itself is not that interesting, lol.. let me know if it works!



Works for me


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Works for me



Thanks! That was easier than I thought [emoji847]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Carol, you were in the CDR at the time. I didn't know if you felt up to helping out. I wanted to tap in to your varied experiences, but instead let you be. I hope I did right by you.


That was very sweet of you. But to be honest I am nowhere as experienced as Yvonne, Mark and Linda are. I have really only been looking after my babies since 2017 and Kang was the very first issue that I have had. I don't really offer too much advice as I am terrified I say something and it is wrong. But if you need to ask me then please do and if I cannot I will try and draw the post to the more experienced members.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> It's the sound while you can't rip your eyes away from the branch. The preparation, the grind, the complete destruction...it leaves you breathless with anticipation!
> 
> It's so much fun with the shredder! Just take care. That "just one more branch" can lead to a very small tree indeed!


Whahaha. That is funny.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Toetoises, rather like cats, do what suits them when it suits them and the staff just have to go along with it.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We seem to work in shifts on TFO. It is really noticeable to me as the various US time zones wake up (from lunchtime onward from my point of view) with a few night owls being around as I get up. I guess those in the USA notice those of us East of the Atlantic disappearing as the day progresses, but perhaps there are fewer of us making it less noticeable.


Yip and generally I start this side up. That is when I manage to login in the morning. Otherwise without fail it will be you Linda. No pressure.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Cant sleep tonight  Gonna have to depend on my wife to take care of Opo in the morning. Unless I am still up.


Oh dear. Count torts.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We do, still, have a challenge for tenancy though.
> 
> This bird caused great upset for about 15 minutes just now, poking its head in the nest box hole repeatedly.
> View attachment 269542
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Mrs B was lunging and shouting her objections


Well it is a fantastic nesting box. Obviously prime property in the bird world. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and happy Friday!
> Can't believe it's Easter next weekend!!


I had to look at my calendar. [emoji23][emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and happy Friday! It’s so weird to me that I’m happily welcoming spring while your rushing winter in... lol! I hope your rain is enjoyable!


I have always found it strange. I am normally dying in the heat while you guys are freezing to death. [emoji23] And then it swaps around again.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This is my official test for posting videos... the video itself is not that interesting, lol.. let me know if it works!


It worked for me. And Toretto is looking gorgeous.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It worked for me. And Toretto is looking gorgeous.



Thank you! He is spoiled! I don’t think he likes being outside yet


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! He is spoiled! I don’t think he likes being outside yet


Come summer time he will.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like her brother might need a trip to the vet too!
> 
> Some cute little additions to the family on their way though


Yep, he is going too!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> This is my official test for posting videos... the video itself is not that interesting, lol.. let me know if it works!


Smile Toretto - you're a film star!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Ours aren’t quite the same - they are just starting to go over.
> View attachment 269388
> 
> View attachment 269389


Do you feed the flowers to your torts?


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> Do you feed the flowers to your torts?



No. Daffodils are not edible. As a general rule of thumb, feed nothing that grows from a bulb or a tuber.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning. Ecologist daughter and her flatmate have a new friend to share the flat.
> 
> Meet Basil the Brown Long Eared Bat. Basil got caught up in netting and injured and is now recovering in their care until he is ready to be released again. You need to be licensed to handle bats in this country... Daughter’s flat mate is the one with the qualification.
> View attachment 269396


He is soooo cute. I love all animals, specially the ones everyone else don’t!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> No. Daffodils are not edible. As a general rule of thumb, feed nothing that grows from a bulb or a tuber.


That’s what I thought but some people feed off things to there torts.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269556



I spy a future broken ankle!


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> That was very sweet of you. But to be honest I am nowhere as experienced as Yvonne, Mark and Linda are. I have really only been looking after my babies since 2017 and Kang was the very first issue that I have had. I don't really offer too much advice as I am terrified I say something and it is wrong. But if you need to ask me then please do and if I cannot I will try and draw the post to the more experienced members.


I've only had Chug since 2017 also.
I'll try to help somebody out, especially when they seem to be in a panic over an issue. However, I also tell the OP that I am not sure of my advice, and to let someone more experienced than me answer them. Then I tag someone (who might still be awake, or just got up! [emoji2]) 
I think just getting a response is important. The person knows someone is there who cares enough to answer.
But super experienced or not, I will be anxious for your opinion next time!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hope you manage to get some rest, Ray.


I managed a little sleep. Went to sleep about 3:30 am woke up 6:30 am started watching the news and fell back to sleep until 8 am. I got up to tend to Opo but Opo was still sleeping.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269556


Now that is completely crazy!!!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I've only had Chug since 2017 also.
> I'll try to help somebody out, especially when they seem to be in a panic over an issue. However, I also tell the OP that I am not sure of my advice, and to let someone more experienced than me answer them. Then I tag someone (who might still be awake, or just got up! [emoji2])
> I think just getting a response is important. The person knows someone is there who cares enough to answer.
> But super experienced or not, I will be anxious for your opinion next time!


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I managed a little sleep. Went to sleep about 3:30 am woke up 6:30 am started watching the news and fell back to sleep until 8 am. I got up to tend to Opo but Opo was still sleeping.


Well then take a page out of Opo's book and go back to sleep again. [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well then take a page out of Opo's book and go back to sleep again. [emoji23]


Lol I am going to let him graze for awhile. My wife and her mother are going out shopping today. So I think it will be a lazy day for me.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I still have 3 other babies left. Rue, Clark and Harry. [emoji3]


More then one does help... I would do another Russian but I don't have enough room right now. Also I have to think about my age and such. There's a couple of them left at petsmart. Of course they are adorable and sooo tempting. Hopefully, they'll get a good home. I showed one of the employees how to tell male from female. Of course, that's iffy, but what I learned from reading was correct with Saphire. He showed me proof. You don't even want to know what went on that day...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Friday Everyone.
> It is overcast this morning. And we are expecting rain tomorrow. Only 40% but we will take what we can get. You know that it is winter when it is dark when you get up for work and dark when you get home. We are almost there. It is dark when I get up now but not quite dark yet when I get home. But at least with winter we can expect some rain, so we are happy to welcome winter. Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday.


That's so interesting. How cold does it get in your winter? I really have never thought about winter where you live.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This is my official test for posting videos... the video itself is not that interesting, lol.. let me know if it works!


I got to see your baby.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I've only had Chug since 2017 also.
> I'll try to help somebody out, especially when they seem to be in a panic over an issue. However, I also tell the OP that I am not sure of my advice, and to let someone more experienced than me answer them. Then I tag someone (who might still be awake, or just got up! [emoji2])
> I think just getting a response is important. The person knows someone is there who cares enough to answer.
> But super experienced or not, I will be anxious for your opinion next time!


I feel the same way. That's how I got seriously addicted. Someone answered!!! That's so important! I've had Saphire 12 years, but I'm no expert. I still don't know all of what I did wrong or right. I joined as a fluke and looking for real answers. Found them. Real owners caring about tortoises.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I managed a little sleep. Went to sleep about 3:30 am woke up 6:30 am started watching the news and fell back to sleep until 8 am. I got up to tend to Opo but Opo was still sleeping.


Something that helps me is eating a little bit. It helps me catnap for a little longer. I don't sleep well either. Bananas or milk or something...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269556


Well...I've always had to have both feet on planet earth. The shoes are cute (minus the heels and apparatus). Sitting on my bum is fun if I don't fall on it....I laugh at bees if they try to sting me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Something that helps me is eating a little bit. It helps me catnap for a little longer. I don't sleep well either. Bananas or milk or something...


Yogurt is my go to.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> This is my official test for posting videos... the video itself is not that interesting, lol.. let me know if it works!


I know I have asked this before but how big is Toretto?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> More then one does help... I would do another Russian but I don't have enough room right now. Also I have to think about my age and such. There's a couple of them left at petsmart. Of course they are adorable and sooo tempting. Hopefully, they'll get a good home. I showed one of the employees how to tell male from female. Of course, that's iffy, but what I learned from reading was correct with Saphire. He showed me proof. You don't even want to know what went on that day...


All torts are adorable. And I don't blame you. I would want to take them home too.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's so interesting. How cold does it get in your winter? I really have never thought about winter where you live.


Depends where you are. But here in the City we don't go into the negatives. I think the lowest we have gone in the last few years is possibly around 9c.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday Roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Depends where you are. But here in the City we don't go into the negatives. I think the lowest we have gone in the last few years is possibly around 9c.



That sounds fantastic


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> That sounds fantastic



The downside is the heat... and the drought. Carol has had serious water rationing all summer. Nowhere is perfect.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday Roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 269578


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> That sounds fantastic


For us that is freezing.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The downside is the heat... and the drought. Carol has had serious water rationing all summer. Nowhere is perfect.


Very true. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> The downside is the heat... and the drought. Carol has had serious water rationing all summer. Nowhere is perfect.



Right...here our water is free and good quality and our electricity is some of the lowest in north america, I really liked the climate in rep.dominicaine but you could not drink their water!! Maybe somewhere in the usa could be a perfect spot...maybe...Houston? Hawaii is like the paradise but I heard it’s pretty expensive to live there.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Right...here our water is free and good quality and our electricity is some of the lowest in north america, I really liked the climate in rep.dominicaine but you could not drink their water!! Maybe somewhere in the usa could be a perfect spot...maybe...Houston? Hawaii is like the paradise but I heard it’s pretty expensive to live there.



Houston is very wet... and windy. Hurricane territory. My best friend from school lives there


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Right...here our water is free and good quality and our electricity is some of the lowest in north america, I really liked the climate in rep.dominicaine but you could not drink their water!! Maybe somewhere in the usa could be a perfect spot...maybe...Houston? Hawaii is like the paradise but I heard it’s pretty expensive to live there.



Personally I would recommend the South of France. Glorious sunshine, warm winters, drinkable water. If you stay out of the most touristy areas it’s not so expensive to live ... and fabulous food. And they speak French


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> More then one does help... I would do another Russian but I don't have enough room right now. Also I have to think about my age and such. There's a couple of them left at petsmart. Of course they are adorable and sooo tempting. Hopefully, they'll get a good home. I showed one of the employees how to tell male from female. Of course, that's iffy, but what I learned from reading was correct with Saphire. He showed me proof. You don't even want to know what went on that day...



Lol!!! I had a day like that ... SHOCKING [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I got to see your baby.



One of many ))


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I know I have asked this before but how big is Toretto?



He will be 3 next month and 15lbs...


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Right...here our water is free and good quality and our electricity is some of the lowest in north america, I really liked the climate in rep.dominicaine but you could not drink their water!! Maybe somewhere in the usa could be a perfect spot...maybe...Houston? Hawaii is like the paradise but I heard it’s pretty expensive to live there.



Definitely not Houston... in
My opinion))

Maybe a rainforest area???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! I had a day like that ... SHOCKING [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hahaha lolololol...that was about 11 years ago. I still lol when I think of it. It's one of those moments with a turdess.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Personally I would recommend the South of France. Glorious sunshine, warm winters, drinkable water. If you stay out of the most touristy areas it’s not so expensive to live ... and fabulous food. And they speak French


Yes their water. You can't really get French bread here in the US because we don't have French water. I have to use their personal care products too. I have allergies and most French companies products don't give me problems.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha lolololol...that was about 11 years ago. I still lol when I think of it. It's one of those moments with a turdess.


I have yet to have that day! LOL! We've guessed Chug is around 13 now, so maybe not far off. But we're prepared...I put some "lovable" rocks in his enclosure! [emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Depends where you are. But here in the City we don't go into the negatives. I think the lowest we have gone in the last few years is possibly around 9c.


Now I have to learn my math again. Is that around 35° - 45°f and possibly rainy? If so, that's our early spring. What in the world are your summers like?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> He will be 3 next month and 15lbs...


That's right he is about a year older than Opo. I am sure I will ask you again next month


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's right he is about a year older than Opo. I am sure I will ask you again next month



It ok!! I am really bad about forgetting things too. It drives my husband nuts!!! It’s genetic though.... my dad and his mother were the same way... I’m just repeating history when I repeat myself[emoji23]

Opo is in the middle. Pickle & Crusher are 1, Opo is 2 and Toretto 3... that’s how I will remember


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> I have yet to have that day! LOL! We've guessed Chug is around 13 now, so maybe not far off. But we're prepared...I put some "lovable" rocks in his enclosure! [emoji1787][emoji1787]



13 years??? And you’ve never seen a thing??? Toretto doesn’t put his away often enough!!! Every since he discovered it, if he gets in the water it’s coming out!!! I don’t know how he’s ever going to poop outside


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It ok!! I am really bad about forgetting things too. It drives my husband nuts!!! It’s genetic though.... my dad and his mother were the same way... I’m just repeating history when I repeat myself[emoji23]
> 
> Opo is in the middle. Pickle & Crusher are 1, Opo is 2 and Toretto 3... that’s how I will remember


I will try that theory also.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> 13 years??? And you’ve never seen a thing??? Toretto doesn’t put his away often enough!!! Every since he discovered it, if he gets in the water it’s coming out!!! I don’t know how he’s ever going to poop outside


I think I read that desert torts mature anywhere from 10-15 years old.
When I got him I posted these pictures...Tom said he looked male but not mature.
Maybe I'll take another one and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> I think I read that desert torts mature anywhere from 10-15 years old.
> When I got him I posted these pictures...Tom said he looked male but not mature.
> Maybe I'll take another one and see what everyone thinks.
> View attachment 269601
> View attachment 269603



I don’t know desert tortoises... but I’d like to see a current picture... I think I would have guessed male too... Kathy keeps desert tortoises I think. Wonder what she thinks.. @Momof4


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know desert tortoises... but I’d like to see a current picture... I think I would have guessed male too... Kathy keeps desert tortoises I think. Wonder what she thinks.. @Momof4


He's in his burrow now. I'll get some later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I have yet to have that day! LOL! We've guessed Chug is around 13 now, so maybe not far off. But we're prepared...I put some "lovable" rocks in his enclosure! [emoji1787][emoji1787]


Well at least you've been forewarned...omg


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well at least you've been forewarned...omg


They don't call a Russian "horse in the field" for nothing...


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I think I read that desert torts mature anywhere from 10-15 years old.
> When I got him I posted these pictures...Tom said he looked male but not mature.
> Maybe I'll take another one and see what everyone thinks.
> View attachment 269601
> View attachment 269603


Oh me oh my...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It ok!! I am really bad about forgetting things too. It drives my husband nuts!!! It’s genetic though.... my dad and his mother were the same way... I’m just repeating history when I repeat myself[emoji23]
> 
> Opo is in the middle. Pickle & Crusher are 1, Opo is 2 and Toretto 3... that’s how I will remember


Ok now I have an excuse... instead of a senior moment we can call it a people moment...


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> I think I read that desert torts mature anywhere from 10-15 years old.
> When I got him I posted these pictures...Tom said he looked male but not mature.
> Maybe I'll take another one and see what everyone thinks.
> View attachment 269601
> View attachment 269603



I’m not an expert, Tom is usually right. I never argue with him because I wouldn’t win. 
I never really looked at mine! 
I assumed mine was male and the other is too young.
Here’s what Yvonne posted.

I’m gonna learn with you.

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sexing-desert-tortoises-photo-demonstration.63817/


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> Definitely not Houston... in
> My opinion))
> 
> Maybe a rainforest area???


Houston is no good??


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Personally I would recommend the South of France. Glorious sunshine, warm winters, drinkable water. If you stay out of the most touristy areas it’s not so expensive to live ... and fabulous food. And they speak French


Oh yess that is very tempting!! That'be also a great place, in fact we already tought about going there but they are not so welcoming to immigrants but if it's for a job idk...I need to finish my studies first anyway


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Houston is very wet... and windy. Hurricane territory. My best friend from school lives there


Oh well...not houston then...How did your best friend end up there? Work? It's almost impossible to change country unless you are highly qualified or rich!!


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> For us that is freezing.


If I, could have a 9C right now...Id'be reeealy happy


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They don't call a Russian "horse in the field" for nothing...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I think I read somewhere that next to walruses, tortoises have the biggest penis in proportion to their body... Lol [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Houston is no good??



Not my cup of tea... we have a lot of corporate meetings there. I find overcrowded and not that clean..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I think I read somewhere that next to walruses, tortoises have the biggest penis in proportion to their body... Lol [emoji23]


I thought his guts got somehow got sucked out by the warm lovable rocks...and turned into raw beef jerky...it was worse then my worst nightmare...


----------



## KarenSoCal

@Momof4
@EllieMay
@Cathie G

Ok, here we go...elongated body



Chin glands...





Longish gular...



And the tail...



Plastron is slightly curved, but not extreme.
Are we in agreement? THE DAY is gonna come?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I thought his guts got somehow got sucked out by the warm lovable rocks...and turned into raw beef jerky...it was worse then my worst nightmare...



Your HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> @Momof4
> @EllieMay
> @Cathie G
> 
> Ok, here we go...elongated body
> View attachment 269612
> 
> 
> Chin glands...
> View attachment 269614
> 
> View attachment 269615
> 
> 
> Longish gular...
> View attachment 269616
> 
> 
> And the tail...
> View attachment 269617
> 
> 
> Plastron is slightly curved, but not extreme.
> Are we in agreement? THE DAY is gonna come?



Looks very male to me. I think the gulars are very telling.. ?? I also am an extreme amateur [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I thought his guts got somehow got sucked out by the warm lovable rocks...and turned into raw beef jerky...it was worse then my worst nightmare...



It’s the ugliest thing ever!! I saw my redfoots! Poor ladies.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> It’s the ugliest thing ever!! I saw my redfoots! Poor ladies.



Definitely a once seen never forgotten experience with a Greek too


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone.

We are having a family weekend this weekend. Both children came home last night and today we are heading north and east to the county of Norfolk to see my uncle (my Mum’s brother) and his fiancée for the day. Both are widowed and they are getting married this summer. This uncle has always been my favourite and my children’s favourite too. When we said we were going to see him, both children immediately said they wanted to come too 

Son went to a stag do before coming home last night... I think he may be regretting that decision this morning [emoji23]

Oh and I have heard from John too  He texted last night to say that he and Jade are no longer an item and he is moving back in with his Mum today. (Or as he puts it ... with his “other Mum”... he calls me his Mum too) I have no idea what’s happening to Fido (his tort) or the degus.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I spy a future broken ankle!


That's really how I broke my leg!!
I don't wear my fluffy slippers on my skateboard anymore


----------



## Lyn W

I


KarenSoCal said:


> I think I read that desert torts mature anywhere from 10-15 years old.
> When I got him I posted these pictures...Tom said he looked male but not mature.
> Maybe I'll take another one and see what everyone thinks.
> View attachment 269601
> View attachment 269603


I'm probably wrong as I know nothing about desert torts and I wouldn't put any money on it but my guess is female.
Males also have a concave plastron for ease of mating.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> We are having a family weekend this weekend. Both children came home last night and today we are heading north and east to the county of Norfolk to see my uncle (my Mum’s brother) and his fiancée for the day. Both are widowed and they are getting married this summer. This uncle has always been my favourite and my children’s favourite too. When we said we were going to see him, both children immediately said they wanted to come too
> 
> Son went to a stag do before coming home last night... I think he may be regretting that decision this morning [emoji23]
> 
> Oh and I have heard from John too  He texted last night to say that he and Jade are no longer an item and he is moving back in with his Mum today. (Or as he puts it ... with his “other Mum”... he calls me his Mum too) I have no idea what’s happening to Fido (his tort) or the degus.


Oh that is very sad about John and Jade.
I hope he can take the animals - I think he was the main carer for them.
Send him my love when you are in touch again.

Hope you have a good day with the family.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m not an expert, Tom is usually right. I never argue with him because I wouldn’t win.
> I never really looked at mine!
> I assumed mine was male and the other is too young.
> Here’s what Yvonne posted.
> 
> I’m gonna learn with you.
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sexing-desert-tortoises-photo-demonstration.63817/


Forget what I said then - Tom is usually right!!
I think females have more of a u shape by the tail for egg laying whereas Chug has a v shape


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Definitely a once seen never forgotten experience with a Greek too


With a leopard too! 
I thought he was disemboweling himself!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
A bright, breezy and chilly Saturday here but great drying weather for the washing!
I'm going to have a clothes sort out today so better get on with it.
See you later.
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> We are having a family weekend this weekend. Both children came home last night and today we are heading north and east to the county of Norfolk to see my uncle (my Mum’s brother) and his fiancée for the day. Both are widowed and they are getting married this summer. This uncle has always been my favourite and my children’s favourite too. When we said we were going to see him, both children immediately said they wanted to come too
> 
> Son went to a stag do before coming home last night... I think he may be regretting that decision this morning [emoji23]
> 
> Oh and I have heard from John too  He texted last night to say that he and Jade are no longer an item and he is moving back in with his Mum today. (Or as he puts it ... with his “other Mum”... he calls me his Mum too) I have no idea what’s happening to Fido (his tort) or the degus.



Good morning Linda! How nice that you get a family day. Y’all enjoy visiting you favorite uncle. Hope sons head clears enough to enjoy the day too. [emoji23]
John n Jade were before my time in the cdr but I’ve read enough about him to know that he must have been special. I wish him the best in getting everything sorted out.


----------



## EllieMay

And good morning to everyone! I have slept very late today.. I woke up at 4am and it was still storming so I very easily went back to sleep. I was extremely surprised to see that it was near 7am when I woke again. That is very rare for me!!! Our weather is dismal and calling for scattered thunderstorms through the day.. some severe.... so I’m not in a hurry to do anything at all


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Now I have to learn my math again. Is that around 35° - 45°f and possibly rainy? If so, that's our early spring. What in the world are your summers like?


That is around 48F. Our summers are anywhere between 84F and 104F.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> 13 years??? And you’ve never seen a thing??? Toretto doesn’t put his away often enough!!! Every since he discovered it, if he gets in the water it’s coming out!!! I don’t know how he’s ever going to poop outside


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I think I read that desert torts mature anywhere from 10-15 years old.
> When I got him I posted these pictures...Tom said he looked male but not mature.
> Maybe I'll take another one and see what everyone thinks.
> View attachment 269601
> View attachment 269603


I would have thought female by the tail. But male by the v being so wide by his tail. But then I am still learning.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> We are having a family weekend this weekend. Both children came home last night and today we are heading north and east to the county of Norfolk to see my uncle (my Mum’s brother) and his fiancée for the day. Both are widowed and they are getting married this summer. This uncle has always been my favourite and my children’s favourite too. When we said we were going to see him, both children immediately said they wanted to come too
> 
> Son went to a stag do before coming home last night... I think he may be regretting that decision this morning [emoji23]
> 
> Oh and I have heard from John too  He texted last night to say that he and Jade are no longer an item and he is moving back in with his Mum today. (Or as he puts it ... with his “other Mum”... he calls me his Mum too) I have no idea what’s happening to Fido (his tort) or the degus.


Sounds wonderful re the visiting of your favorite uncle. But not so good about John.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's really how I broke my leg!!
> I don't wear my fluffy slippers on my skateboard anymore


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269630


This must be where the Queen plays basketball????


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> This must be where the Queen plays basketball????


Haha just imagine Shaquille O'neal grabbing that ring


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Definitely a once seen never forgotten experience with a Greek too


I hope Opo is a female!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> We are having a family weekend this weekend. Both children came home last night and today we are heading north and east to the county of Norfolk to see my uncle (my Mum’s brother) and his fiancée for the day. Both are widowed and they are getting married this summer. This uncle has always been my favourite and my children’s favourite too. When we said we were going to see him, both children immediately said they wanted to come too
> 
> Son went to a stag do before coming home last night... I think he may be regretting that decision this morning [emoji23]
> 
> Oh and I have heard from John too  He texted last night to say that he and Jade are no longer an item and he is moving back in with his Mum today. (Or as he puts it ... with his “other Mum”... he calls me his Mum too) I have no idea what’s happening to Fido (his tort) or the degus.



Have fun!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> This must be where the Queen plays basketball????



She's famous for her slam dunks!!


----------



## EllieMay

It’s pretty quiet in here today! I guess I’m the only one stuck inside with nothing to do on a Saturday ‍
I wonder if the weather planned out for Marks trip or if he got submerged in the swamp..... I’m passing time on the treadmill while my chicken tortilla soup simmers... a completely BLAH day!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s pretty quiet in here today! I guess I’m the only one stuck inside with nothing to do on a Saturday ‍
> I wonder if the weather planned out for Marks trip or if he got submerged in the swamp..... I’m passing time on the treadmill while my chicken tortilla soup simmers... a completely BLAH day!!


Has you weather improved Heather or are you still being rained on?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> It’s pretty quiet in here today! I guess I’m the only one stuck inside with nothing to do on a Saturday ‍
> I wonder if the weather planned out for Marks trip or if he got submerged in the swamp..... I’m passing time on the treadmill while my chicken tortilla soup simmers... a completely BLAH day!!


I ran the line trimmer until the battery and my back died. Now I'm parked in my recliner catching my second wind. Tortilla soup sounds pretty good right about now!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Has you weather improved Heather or are you still being rained on?



It’s still raining... We are under a river flood warning. My property won’t actually flood but it washes horribly!! We got a break long enough for me to take a survey and I see some places that will need attention ... it’s supposed to continue the tirade until about dark tonight and then move out. I know what I’ll be doing tomorrow though!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I ran the line trimmer until the battery and my back died. Now I'm parked in my recliner catching my second wind. Tortilla soup sounds pretty good right about now!



I did some weed eating and raking yesterday and am getting plenty of recliner time today! Better put some heat on that back of yours so you do t stiffen up even more. I wish I could send some of the soup.... I always make too much[emoji849]... we can only get satellite service out here so my tv and internet is down.. it’s recorded shows and lousy cell service only ... it would be a dream if I didn’t have kids here [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good eSafety protocol on the internet. Car thieves can use the license plates to put on a stolen car of the same model and colour.
> 
> When he is driving his car, people don’t know who he is. When he is on the internet they do.
> 
> You wouldn’t post your home address on a public forum, you do it in a controlled way. The same should go for other things like you car license plate, your phone number, etc


Scary part is anyone can go into the DMV and for a small fee ask for the license plate information. In Virginia it is a public record and as such it is available, the $10 fee just slows the average noisey nelley. For a good internet scare go to Zabasearch and have at it- it combs public records and for a small fee you can get just about everything on a person.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is around 48F. Our summers are anywhere between 84F and 104F.


Thanks. That actually is just about perfect temperatures for me. It's the drought and electricity problems that would be very hard to deal with. No air conditioning at 104 would kill me.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> @Momof4
> @EllieMay
> @Cathie G
> 
> Ok, here we go...elongated body
> View attachment 269612
> 
> 
> Chin glands...
> View attachment 269614
> 
> View attachment 269615
> 
> 
> Longish gular...
> View attachment 269616
> 
> 
> And the tail...
> View attachment 269617
> 
> 
> Plastron is slightly curved, but not extreme.
> Are we in agreement? THE DAY is gonna come?


I don't know anything about your species. I know a little bit about Florida gophers. I read a few things about Russians. One said that the vent of a male looks like a straight screwdriver and the female looks like an asterisk. I read other things too but I was told he was a she. So I looked and saw the straight screwdriver look. I should have let that prepare me...I'd listen to Tom and be prepared.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> Forget what I said then - Tom is usually right!!
> I think females have more of a u shape by the tail for egg laying whereas Chug has a v shape


Thanks for responding! I don't know if females have chin glands though.
Those bumps are chin glands, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I did some weed eating and raking yesterday and am getting plenty of recliner time today! Better put some heat on that back of yours so you do t stiffen up even more. I wish I could send some of the soup.... I always make too much[emoji849]... we can only get satellite service out here so my tv and internet is down.. it’s recorded shows and lousy cell service only ... it would be a dream if I didn’t have kids here [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


A while ago I bought a little single person DVD player and I've started buying the whole series of Wagon Train, Soap, Gunsmoke, The Virginian and Carol Burnett and Friends. So next time the TV service goes out I'm prepared. (I buy only 1 DVD at a time for $$ reasons. So far I have the complete set of Soap, Carol Burnett, The Virginian and Wagon Train. Gunsmoke was on for over 20 years, so there's quite a few of them to buy, and so far not all of them are available.)


----------



## EllieMay

It stopped
Long enough for me to feed the horses and let the dogs out. I grabbed Toretto and brought him in for a soak. We skipped yesterday so he really needed to poop [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Now, it rains more[emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> A while ago I bought a little single person DVD player and I've started buying the whole series of Wagon Train, Soap, Gunsmoke, The Virginian and Carol Burnett and Friends. So next time the TV service goes out I'm prepared. (I buy only 1 DVD at a time for $$ reasons. So far I have the complete set of Soap, Carol Burnett, The Virginian and Wagon Train. Gunsmoke was on for over 20 years, so there's quite a few of them to buy, and so far not all of them are available.)



I always browse the $3 selection in Walmart... ). 

The Virginian was my grandmothers favorite.. gun smoke was next.  we were very close and I watched many shows with her. I noticed recently that there is now a series remake of lonesome dove with Tommy Lee Jones In it.. May have to record that one


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> A while ago I bought a little single person DVD player and I've started buying the whole series of Wagon Train, Soap, Gunsmoke, The Virginian and Carol Burnett and Friends. So next time the TV service goes out I'm prepared. (I buy only 1 DVD at a time for $$ reasons. So far I have the complete set of Soap, Carol Burnett, The Virginian and Wagon Train. Gunsmoke was on for over 20 years, so there's quite a few of them to buy, and so far not all of them are available.)



I remember the Virginian from when I was a kid. Doug McClure, Trampas, was an early crush


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We are off to bed shortly. We had a an excellent day out with my uncle even if we did have to dodge sleet and hail showers. In between the sun shone, but it was bitterly cold. Tomorrow we are off to see my in-laws. I am hoping for best behaviour from them as we will have both children with us... however, nothing is guaranteed with them especially their behaviour.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> It’s pretty quiet in here today! I guess I’m the only one stuck inside with nothing to do on a Saturday ‍
> I wonder if the weather planned out for Marks trip or if he got submerged in the swamp..... I’m passing time on the treadmill while my chicken tortilla soup simmers... a completely BLAH day!!



I’ll trade places with you!
I’m cleaning like a mad woman for our pet sitter!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are off to bed shortly. We had a an excellent day out with my uncle even if we did have to dodge sleet and hail showers. In between the sun shone, but it was bitterly cold. Tomorrow we are off to see my in-laws. I am hoping for best behaviour from them as we will have both children with us... however, nothing is guaranteed with them especially their behaviour.


Must have been really cold down that way today. We have frost forecast for the morning here.
My leg with the metal plate has really been aching today and I wondered if it was because of the cold - either that or I've overdone using it!
I hope your knee is steadily improving
Have a nice day with the outlaws, I'm sure if they do start to perform Joe's sis and bro will find it quite entertaining....oldies behaving badly is pretty funny.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s still raining... We are under a river flood warning. My property won’t actually flood but it washes horribly!! We got a break long enough for me to take a survey and I see some places that will need attention ... it’s supposed to continue the tirade until about dark tonight and then move out. I know what I’ll be doing tomorrow though!


Stay dry!
I hope Toretto has stayed in the warm today!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Scary part is anyone can go into the DMV and for a small fee ask for the license plate information. In Virginia it is a public record and as such it is available, the $10 fee just slows the average noisey nelley. For a good internet scare go to Zabasearch and have at it- it combs public records and for a small fee you can get just about everything on a person.


It's quite scary how people can find out all about you these days.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Thanks for responding! I don't know if females have chin glands though.
> Those bumps are chin glands, right?


No idea sorry - I've only ever looked at the other end to try to tell the difference!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269636
> 
> 
> It stopped
> Long enough for me to feed the horses and let the dogs out. I grabbed Toretto and brought him in for a soak. We skipped yesterday so he really needed to poop [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Now, it rains more[emoji20]


Looks pretty miserable


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all. 
I decided to carry on sorting out papers instead of clothes today and now I have a mountain of paper and cardboard ready to go to the recycling centre next week but I will have to wait for my nephew to help me as it's pretty heavy. 
I have a bedroom full of books and resources I have made or collected for every possible subject in school - many of which I haven't looked at for years so they are all for the chop, it's quite therapeutic and the room is looking bigger already.
I think Lola has sensed the drop in temps outside again and hasn't been up and about for long today.
I hope you are all having a good Saturday.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are off to bed shortly. We had a an excellent day out with my uncle even if we did have to dodge sleet and hail showers. In between the sun shone, but it was bitterly cold. Tomorrow we are off to see my in-laws. I am hoping for best behaviour from them as we will have both children with us... however, nothing is guaranteed with them especially their behaviour.



Oh dear.... good luck! My best friend had that trouble with her in laws.. I have been married twice and am blessed to say I’ve always had wonderful in-laws.. am still close to the first set and close to my current ones as well..


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’ll trade places with you!
> I’m cleaning like a mad woman for our pet sitter!



Haha!!! I should be cleaning but I can’t seem to find the will power.. course if I had a motivation like an Arizona trip or something..... it might be different [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Looks pretty miserable



I definitely could have been more productive but I did get all the animals fixed up with their monthly preventatives...son and I have spent lots of quality time... most of it was him asking when we could go outside [emoji51]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I decided to carry on sorting out papers instead of clothes today and now I have a mountain of paper and cardboard ready to go to the recycling centre next week but I will have to wait for my nephew to help me as it's pretty heavy.
> I have a bedroom full of books and resources I have made or collected for every possible subject in school - many of which I haven't looked at for years so they are all for the chop, it's quite therapeutic and the room is looking bigger already.
> I think Lola has sensed the drop in temps outside again and hasn't been up and about for long today.
> I hope you are all having a good Saturday.



A nice feeling of accomplishment I’m sure!!! Makes us wonder why we can’t be that motivated more often [emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> A nice feeling of accomplishment I’m sure!!! Makes us wonder why we can’t be that motivated more often [emoji848]


It's made me wonder why on earth I've kept all the stuff I have for so long!!
I have so many books that need to go too - I could start my own library.
I'll finish going through the files and papers first though.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269636
> 
> 
> It stopped
> Long enough for me to feed the horses and let the dogs out. I grabbed Toretto and brought him in for a soak. We skipped yesterday so he really needed to poop [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Now, it rains more[emoji20]


Could of just put Toretto out in the rain...[emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’ll trade places with you!
> I’m cleaning like a mad woman for our pet sitter!


If we don't get to see you before you go have a good trip, it sounds great fun!


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Could of just put Toretto out in the rain...[emoji6]



LOL!!! He would have thought the world was coming to an end!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Your HILARIOUS!!!!!


Yep that's who I'm still laughing at. My little turdess showed me I hadn't seen every THING yet...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> With a leopard too!
> I thought he was disemboweling himself!!!


Hahaha...me too...I was crying my poor tortoise ...You don't want to know what I did next...


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha...me too...I was crying my poor tortoise ...You don't want to know what I did next...


I dread to think!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> A while ago I bought a little single person DVD player and I've started buying the whole series of Wagon Train, Soap, Gunsmoke, The Virginian and Carol Burnett and Friends. So next time the TV service goes out I'm prepared. (I buy only 1 DVD at a time for $$ reasons. So far I have the complete set of Soap, Carol Burnett, The Virginian and Wagon Train. Gunsmoke was on for over 20 years, so there's quite a few of them to buy, and so far not all of them are available.)


Maverick is a good one I always liked too. Once I was allowed to watch tv...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I decided to carry on sorting out papers instead of clothes today and now I have a mountain of paper and cardboard ready to go to the recycling centre next week but I will have to wait for my nephew to help me as it's pretty heavy.
> I have a bedroom full of books and resources I have made or collected for every possible subject in school - many of which I haven't looked at for years so they are all for the chop, it's quite therapeutic and the room is looking bigger already.
> I think Lola has sensed the drop in temps outside again and hasn't been up and about for long today.
> I hope you are all having a good Saturday.


I am and glad to see you're making progress. Maybe, you could donate to a library.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 269651
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]


You too.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I decided to carry on sorting out papers instead of clothes today and now I have a mountain of paper and cardboard ready to go to the recycling centre next week but I will have to wait for my nephew to help me as it's pretty heavy.
> I have a bedroom full of books and resources I have made or collected for every possible subject in school - many of which I haven't looked at for years so they are all for the chop, it's quite therapeutic and the room is looking bigger already.
> I think Lola has sensed the drop in temps outside again and hasn't been up and about for long today.
> I hope you are all having a good Saturday.



What a great feeling!!


----------



## Momof4

It’s 6:45pm and we are still working. Daughter is filling the tires up on the RV and boat trailer. Still loading and doing last minute stuff. 
So much work just to leave!!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Must have been really cold down that way today. We have frost forecast for the morning here.
> My leg with the metal plate has really been aching today and I wondered if it was because of the cold - either that or I've overdone using it!
> I hope your knee is steadily improving
> Have a nice day with the outlaws, I'm sure if they do start to perform Joe's sis and bro will find it quite entertaining....oldies behaving badly is pretty funny.



The daughter of a friend has steel rods in her back due to scoliosis. She hates cold days - the metal really is a problem. I guess it’s mo different for you.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's quite scary how people can find out all about you these days.



Which is why the UK/EU introduced GDPR


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I decided to carry on sorting out papers instead of clothes today and now I have a mountain of paper and cardboard ready to go to the recycling centre next week but I will have to wait for my nephew to help me as it's pretty heavy.
> I have a bedroom full of books and resources I have made or collected for every possible subject in school - many of which I haven't looked at for years so they are all for the chop, it's quite therapeutic and the room is looking bigger already.
> I think Lola has sensed the drop in temps outside again and hasn't been up and about for long today.
> I hope you are all having a good Saturday.



It is definitely therapeutic having a big clear out. You do end up wondering why you ever kept some things... they were clearly never going to be useful again and definitely had no sentimental value


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The sun is out, but it’s a chilly 3C/37F. We stayed the night just outside Cambridge and will head over to the in-laws after breakfast.

My leg swelled up something awful yesterday... I guess I walked too much... fortunately it has mostly subsided overnight. I am going to have to be careful today. The problem with Mother in Law is that we cannot let on about my leg to her. She looks for things to worry about... and this is going to be hard to hide [emoji849]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. The sun is out, but it’s a chilly 3C/37F. We stayed the night just outside Cambridge and will head over to the in-laws after breakfast.
> 
> My leg swelled up something awful yesterday... I guess I walked too much... fortunately it has mostly subsided overnight. I am going to have to be careful today. The problem with Mother in Law is that we cannot let on about my leg to her. She looks for things to worry about... and this is going to be hard to hide [emoji849]



Good morning! I think that when it comes to the dramatization from your MIL, the health n safety of Linda must come first. But I wish you luck . I do understand that the less said is sometimes the better way to go [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I think that when it comes to the dramatization from your MIL, the health n safety of Linda must come first. But I wish you luck . I do understand that the less said is sometimes the better way to go [emoji6]



You are right, but we have to manage her heavily. A couple of years ago, she decided JoesDad had some serious illness he was dying from when all we had mentioned was him skipping going to the gym because he had a cold [emoji849] That took about a week of phone calls to resolve.

And I may have been with JoesDad for 35 years now, but I usually fail to come up to standard (apart from a brief respite when I produced their only grandson). I get 100% backup from JoesDad when they’re being awful thank goodness... he is not afraid to tell them they are being badly behaved... otherwise his parents would have seen me off years ago.

They ripped my sister in law to shreds and had her in tears at a family meal round our house once. And that was in front of their teenaged grandchildren. My son said afterwards “there’s a reason that Grandma (my Mum) is my favourite”. It’s so sad. They alienate even those who should think they’re wonderful.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. The sun is out, but it’s a chilly 3C/37F. We stayed the night just outside Cambridge and will head over to the in-laws after breakfast.
> 
> My leg swelled up something awful yesterday... I guess I walked too much... fortunately it has mostly subsided overnight. I am going to have to be careful today. The problem with Mother in Law is that we cannot let on about my leg to her. She looks for things to worry about... and this is going to be hard to hide [emoji849]


Good morning Linda!
Tell your Mum In law you're rehearsing for the part of Long John Silver in a production of Treasure Island!
Hope all goes well today and your leg settles down.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The daughter of a friend has steel rods in her back due to scoliosis. She hates cold days - the metal really is a problem. I guess it’s mo different for you.


Going to have to tape heat pads to my leg or in my sock!
I wonder if a magnet will stick to my leg now?
I'll have to try!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269692


Who's Conan O'Brien?


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning all. 
Blimey, it's cold here this morning!! Brrrrrrrrr!
At least its dry and bright though.
Hope everyone has a peaceful and happy Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It is definitely therapeutic having a big clear out. You do end up wondering why you ever kept some things... they were clearly never going to be useful again and definitely had no sentimental value


I already sorted out one lot of school resources last year, so this is stuff I decided to keep because 'it may be useful.'
I should have been completely ruthless and got rid of it all then - it just seemed such a waste of all my hard work at the time.


----------



## jsheffield

This isn't my picture, but it totally reminds me of that scene from the movie " Flashdance" ....

Jamie


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> You are right, but we have to manage her heavily. A couple of years ago, she decided JoesDad had some serious illness he was dying from when all we had mentioned was him skipping going to the gym because he had a cold [emoji849] That took about a week of phone calls to resolve.
> 
> And I may have been with JoesDad for 35 years now, but I usually fail to come up to standard (apart from a brief respite when I produced their only grandson). I get 100% backup from JoesDad when they’re being awful thank goodness... he is not afraid to tell them they are being badly behaved... otherwise his parents would have seen me off years ago.
> 
> They ripped my sister in law to shreds and had her in tears at a family meal round our house once. And that was in front of their teenaged grandchildren. My son said afterwards “there’s a reason that Grandma (my Mum) is my favourite”. It’s so sad. They alienate even those who should think they’re wonderful.



That is horrible... I can’t imagine having to deal with someone like that once, let alone over and over again!! Good thing JoesDad supports you. I guess that makes up for a lot I’m not sure I would bother her with truth if she decides to embark on a story in her head based on your own life [emoji48]... well I hope the day passes quickly for you at least & hopefully uneventful!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Going to have to tape heat pads to my leg or in my sock!
> I wonder if a magnet will stick to my leg now?
> I'll have to try!!!



Lol! Let us know how that works out!! Seriously, I do know that the weather affects most all bodies where bones have been broken.. may have to try taking an anti-inflammatory when you know the temp is dropping . Preventative Maintenence maybe???


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning all.
> Blimey, it's cold here this morning!! Brrrrrrrrr!
> At least its dry and bright though.
> Hope everyone has a peaceful and happy Sunday.



Good morning Lyn!!!


----------



## EllieMay

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 269699
> 
> 
> This isn't my picture, but it totally reminds me of that scene from the movie " Flashdance" ....
> 
> Jamie



Lol!!! I see it )
View attachment 269700


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Who's Conan O'Brien?


He's an American comedian with a show on cable. Some of the funniest tv I've ever seen were his shows where he filmed going to a foreign country and interacting with "the man on the street."


----------



## Bee62

Happy Soakin...... äh, Happy Sunday ! Greetings from Ma & Mo and the rest of the critters and last but not least me !


----------



## Ray--Opo

For your viewing and eating pleasure. 
Pig ears are snouts


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> For your viewing and eating pleasure.
> Pig ears are snouts
> View attachment 269726


Hmmm, yummy ! I love pig ears and snouts. Am I invited ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> For your viewing and eating pleasure.
> Pig ears are snouts
> View attachment 269726


I'm sorry - but I couldn't eat that if you paid me a million pounds!!
Looks too much like what they are!!


----------



## Lyn W

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 269699
> 
> 
> This isn't my picture, but it totally reminds me of that scene from the movie " Flashdance" ....
> 
> Jamie



She's a maniac!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry - but I couldn't eat that if you paid me a million pounds!!
> Looks too much like what they are!!


I thought it was a joke picture. Do people really eat that stuff? I've bought them for my dog to chew on, but for people? no thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was a joke picture. Do people really eat that stuff? I've bought them for my dog to chew on, but for people? no thanks.


I did wonder if it was a BBQ for a dog but I don't remember Ray saying he had a dog


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all! I can’t say I have ever had pigs ears - Mum used the snout when she made brawn. 

The in-laws mostly behaved themselves, as did my leg, and we are safely home having dropped Son at his flat in north London on the way. Daughter had to drive back her flat from our house, but she should be home soon 

She told us that the Brown Long Eared bat I showed the photo of weighed only 6 grams... less than ¼ ounce!

Mrs B will weigh nearer 11g/ ½ ounce. She has introduced more feathers to the box in our absence, so she is definitely starting to think fluffy nest-lining thoughts before she lays eggs


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. The sun is out, but it’s a chilly 3C/37F. We stayed the night just outside Cambridge and will head over to the in-laws after breakfast.
> 
> My leg swelled up something awful yesterday... I guess I walked too much... fortunately it has mostly subsided overnight. I am going to have to be careful today. The problem with Mother in Law is that we cannot let on about my leg to her. She looks for things to worry about... and this is going to be hard to hide [emoji849]


Actually, that's pretty sweet of all of you. Both parties are worrying about each other's feelings. Personally, I do better (as an elderly person) if my family just fesses up.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry - but I couldn't eat that if you paid me a million pounds!!
> Looks too much like what they are!!


Yea...cute as pets but...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> You are right, but we have to manage her heavily. A couple of years ago, she decided JoesDad had some serious illness he was dying from when all we had mentioned was him skipping going to the gym because he had a cold [emoji849] That took about a week of phone calls to resolve.
> 
> And I may have been with JoesDad for 35 years now, but I usually fail to come up to standard (apart from a brief respite when I produced their only grandson). I get 100% backup from JoesDad when they’re being awful thank goodness... he is not afraid to tell them they are being badly behaved... otherwise his parents would have seen me off years ago.
> 
> They ripped my sister in law to shreds and had her in tears at a family meal round our house once. And that was in front of their teenaged grandchildren. My son said afterwards “there’s a reason that Grandma (my Mum) is my favourite”. It’s so sad. They alienate even those who should think they’re wonderful.


Sorry, I didn't see this post when I posted earlier. I always know when my kids (40ish) are going through stuff. If they won't tell me, that's when I worry. Again. I apologize.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Happy Soakin...... äh, Happy Sunday ! Greetings from Ma & Mo and the rest of the critters and last but not least me !
> View attachment 269713



Hello to you and the family Sabine!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope Opo is a female!


Don't worry to much cause...I only saw it once. Maybe he's too scared now to flash me again.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> For your viewing and eating pleasure.
> Pig ears are snouts
> View attachment 269726



That did not do anything good for me!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry - but I couldn't eat that if you paid me a million pounds!!
> Looks too much like what they are!!



Right there with ya!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was a joke picture. Do people really eat that stuff? I've bought them for my dog to chew on, but for people? no thanks.



My dad likes the pickled pigs feet


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all! I can’t say I have ever had pigs ears - Mum used the snout when she made brawn.
> 
> The in-laws mostly behaved themselves, as did my leg, and we are safely home having dropped Son at his flat in north London on the way. Daughter had to drive back her flat from our house, but she should be home soon
> 
> She told us that the Brown Long Eared bat I showed the photo of weighed only 6 grams... less than ¼ ounce!
> 
> Mrs B will weigh nearer 11g/ ½ ounce. She has introduced more feathers to the box in our absence, so she is definitely starting to think fluffy nest-lining thoughts before she lays eggs



So glad that went well for you!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I always browse the $3 selection in Walmart... ).
> 
> The Virginian was my grandmothers favorite.. gun smoke was next.  we were very close and I watched many shows with her. I noticed recently that there is now a series remake of lonesome dove with Tommy Lee Jones In it.. May have to record that one


The Beverly Hillbillies are my favorite.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was a joke picture. Do people really eat that stuff? I've bought them for my dog to chew on, but for people? no thanks.


I really eat *that* ! It is delicious. A little bit fatty but .... yum ! Oh, I know what you are thinking..... crazy Germans..... Maybe ? But I swear I eat that.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Going to have to tape heat pads to my leg or in my sock!
> I wonder if a magnet will stick to my leg now?
> I'll have to try!!!


That's interesting. My son's significant other has steel rods in her back. He has been thinking about magnetic fields for the fun of learning for a while.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Who's Conan O'Brien?



He has a show in usa...


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I really eat *that* ! It is delicious. A little bit fatty but .... yum ! Oh, I know what you are thinking..... crazy Germans..... Maybe ? But I swear I eat that.


I won't be going to that BBQ so you can have my share Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I won't be going to that BBQ so you can have my share Sabine.


Thank you Lyn.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I really eat *that* ! It is delicious. A little bit fatty but .... yum ! Oh, I know what you are thinking..... crazy Germans..... Maybe ? But I swear I eat that.


Ok you're a crazy German and I'm a crazy American. Your picture of ma and mo is so adorable.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Ok you're a crazy German and I'm a crazy American. Your picture of ma and mo is so adorable.


 We are all crazy, me thinks. That`s why we are here Thank you Cathie !


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> We are all crazy, me thinks. That`s why we are here Thank you Cathie !


I agree.thanks for putting up with my craziness.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, yummy ! I love pig ears and snouts. Am I invited ?


Wish I read this post earlier. Next time I will give you a few days heads up. That way you will have time to get a plane ticket


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry - but I couldn't eat that if you paid me a million pounds!!
> Looks too much like what they are!!


I agree but when she cooks the whole pig head. I love the meat from the cheeks. Its the best pork I have ever eaten.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Hello to you and the family Sabine!!!


Big family ! Hello Heather.


Ray--Opo said:


> Wish I read this post earlier. Next time I will give you a few days heads up. That way you will have time to get a plane ticket


Thank you. I would love to visit you and Florida !


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> The Beverly Hillbillies are my favorite.



Naturally, I have much love for Jethro but Granny is my favorite!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That did not do anything good for me!!!


Me either but my wife is from the Philippines. Her and her filipina girlfriends like to have get togethers and eat their foods from the Philippines. 
You know the saying..... happy wife happy life


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Me either but my wife is from the Philippines. Her and her filipina girlfriends like to have get togethers and eat their foods from the Philippines.
> You know the saying..... happy wife happy life



Lol!!! I may have heard that a time or two [emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Naturally, I have much love for Jethro but Granny is my favorite!!


Yea but what about Daisy May or is it EllieMay? The girl with all the critters....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yea but what about Daisy May or is it EllieMay? The girl with all the critters....


That was Ellie May. Same as our member Ellie May she has a bunch of animals.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> He has a show in usa...


He's really funny. But he's on late night. I don't always get to watch him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, yummy ! I love pig ears and snouts. Am I invited ?


When my wife came here from the Philippines. Onetime we were at the grocery store and she asked if they had pig ears. I told her the only pig ears they have are dried out for dogs to chew on. Luckily we found a butcher shop that we could get what she wanted.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That was Ellie May. Same as our member Ellie May she has a bunch of animals.


Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Me either but my wife is from the Philippines. Her and her filipina girlfriends like to have get togethers and eat their foods from the Philippines.
> You know the saying..... happy wife happy life


I always enjoyed reading about the Philippines and their culture. Then I worked with several fillipina young ladies. We became friends. I'll see them again.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lyn!!!


It's been rainy but pleasant. I have collected almost a gallon of rain water for my soon to be new critters.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea but what about Daisy May or is it EllieMay? The girl with all the critters....



She is my name sake... my family has been calling me that for as long as I can remember... I have always had a special affinity with animals...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Me either but my wife is from the Philippines. Her and her filipina girlfriends like to have get togethers and eat their foods from the Philippines.
> You know the saying..... happy wife happy life



Then where’s the belly! My buddy is Pino and except for the blood stew I eat everything he makes!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She is my name sake... my family has been calling me that for as long as I can remember... I have always had a special affinity with animals...


Me too with animals. It's a peace that can't be described with words.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Then where’s the belly! My buddy is Pino and except for the blood stew I eat everything he makes!


Now the belly meat I can eat. And the cheeks from the head. Belly meat wasn't on the menu. 
Yeah she eats a blood soup that I will not tryLOL


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s Monday... laundry and chores day. I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all the start of another week and maybe a shorter week than usual for those with a day off on Good Friday!
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I had forgotten it was a short week this week! Yayyyyy! Finished up my laundry this morning over the first cup of coffee. I can’t stand to come home from work this early in the week with chores to do[emoji51]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaaaaaaack from a wet, windy, trip to the Dismal Swamp! Unpacking, drying out.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> When my wife came here from the Philippines. Onetime we were at the grocery store and she asked if they had pig ears. I told her the only pig ears they have are dried out for dogs to chew on. Luckily we found a butcher shop that we could get what she wanted.


In Germany it gets more and more difficult too to get pig ears or a whole pig head or something else. Because more and more people think like Lyn. They don`t want to eat meat that looks like the animal it came from.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s Monday... laundry and chores day. I hope you all have a good day


Hi Linda! I did a couple loads of washing yesterday. Today it's back to the Weedeater.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaaaack from a wet, windy, trip to the Dismal Swamp! Unpacking, drying out.



Hopefully with some pics to share once your caught up [emoji6]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it gets more and more difficult too to get pig ears or a whole pig head or something else. Because more and more people think like Lyn. They don`t want to eat meat that looks like the animal it came from.


One time we bought a pig head that was so big. I bought a new blade for my saws all and cut it in half. We had froze the head so it was easier to cut. We have a Latin store here in Florida that sells all that crazy stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Linda! I did a couple loads of washing yesterday. Today it's back to the Weedeater.



I need to get out in the garden, but my leg can’t cope indoors properly so it is going to have to wait


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> One time we bought a pig head that was so big. I bought a new blade for my saws all and cut it in half. We had froze the head so it was easier to cut. We have a Latin store here in Florida that sells all that crazy stuff.


My husband's mother (German) married my husband's father, who was from the Philippines. Her sister also married a filipino. The only thing she cooked from the Philippines was adobo. I wasn't too fond of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all. Truck is unpacked, kayak off, drying things out.

Here’s one pix from yesterday morning from the Great Dismal Swamp. Just wonderful cypress trees....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269636
> 
> 
> It stopped
> Long enough for me to feed the horses and let the dogs out. I grabbed Toretto and brought him in for a soak. We skipped yesterday so he really needed to poop [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Now, it rains more[emoji20]


Oh Wow. I would love to get rain like that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are off to bed shortly. We had a an excellent day out with my uncle even if we did have to dodge sleet and hail showers. In between the sun shone, but it was bitterly cold. Tomorrow we are off to see my in-laws. I am hoping for best behaviour from them as we will have both children with us... however, nothing is guaranteed with them especially their behaviour.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Must have been really cold down that way today. We have frost forecast for the morning here.
> My leg with the metal plate has really been aching today and I wondered if it was because of the cold - either that or I've overdone using it!
> I hope your knee is steadily improving
> Have a nice day with the outlaws, I'm sure if they do start to perform Joe's sis and bro will find it quite entertaining....oldies behaving badly is pretty funny.


I am going to remember that for when I am old. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all.
> I decided to carry on sorting out papers instead of clothes today and now I have a mountain of paper and cardboard ready to go to the recycling centre next week but I will have to wait for my nephew to help me as it's pretty heavy.
> I have a bedroom full of books and resources I have made or collected for every possible subject in school - many of which I haven't looked at for years so they are all for the chop, it's quite therapeutic and the room is looking bigger already.
> I think Lola has sensed the drop in temps outside again and hasn't been up and about for long today.
> I hope you are all having a good Saturday.


Well done for all that hard work.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I definitely could have been more productive but I did get all the animals fixed up with their monthly preventatives...son and I have spent lots of quality time... most of it was him asking when we could go outside [emoji51]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 269644


Whahaha. I think that applies to everyone here in the CDR.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Truck is unpacked, kayak off, drying things out.
> 
> Here’s one pix from yesterday morning from the Great Dismal Swamp. Just wonderful cypress trees....
> 
> View attachment 269830


I had to look it up because I was curious about the name. Seems like "dismal" was a common term for swamps in those days:

More than 280 years ago, what is now the Great Dismal Swamp National Wildlife Refuge was part of a much larger, waterlogged natural area known in land records as the Great Dismal.

While today's protected refuge stretches over more than 110,000 acres in parts of Suffolk, Chesapeake and northeastern North Carolina, the Great Dismal was more than 1 million acres and included land areas as far east as Back Bay in present-day Virginia Beach, according to Deloras Freeman, the refuge's visitor services specialist.

Called "great," possibly because of its size, it was called "dismal" because that was a common term at the time for a swamp or morass.

Author Hubert Davis took the root meaning a bit further in his 1962 book, "The Great Dismal Swamp," noting that "the French translate this into marais maudit meaning cursed swamp. Dismal also meant evil association with Satan."


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's made me wonder why on earth I've kept all the stuff I have for so long!!
> I have so many books that need to go too - I could start my own library.
> I'll finish going through the files and papers first though.


Good idea. Hopefully the books can be donated to a shelter or library or somewhere else.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yep that's who I'm still laughing at. My little turdess showed me I hadn't seen every THING yet...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 269651
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Maverick is a good one I always liked too. Once I was allowed to watch tv...


Maverick sounds familiar but i cannot remember much about it.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I am and glad to see you're making progress. Maybe, you could donate to a library.


That's what I said.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s 6:45pm and we are still working. Daughter is filling the tires up on the RV and boat trailer. Still loading and doing last minute stuff.
> So much work just to leave!!


Bon Voyage Kathy!![emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269692


I don't get it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. The sun is out, but it’s a chilly 3C/37F. We stayed the night just outside Cambridge and will head over to the in-laws after breakfast.
> 
> My leg swelled up something awful yesterday... I guess I walked too much... fortunately it has mostly subsided overnight. I am going to have to be careful today. The problem with Mother in Law is that we cannot let on about my leg to her. She looks for things to worry about... and this is going to be hard to hide [emoji849]


Oh no Linda. I hope you managed. How is your leg doing now?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You are right, but we have to manage her heavily. A couple of years ago, she decided JoesDad had some serious illness he was dying from when all we had mentioned was him skipping going to the gym because he had a cold [emoji849] That took about a week of phone calls to resolve.
> 
> And I may have been with JoesDad for 35 years now, but I usually fail to come up to standard (apart from a brief respite when I produced their only grandson). I get 100% backup from JoesDad when they’re being awful thank goodness... he is not afraid to tell them they are being badly behaved... otherwise his parents would have seen me off years ago.
> 
> They ripped my sister in law to shreds and had her in tears at a family meal round our house once. And that was in front of their teenaged grandchildren. My son said afterwards “there’s a reason that Grandma (my Mum) is my favourite”. It’s so sad. They alienate even those who should think they’re wonderful.


That is very sad. Grandparents should be special to their grand children.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I already sorted out one lot of school resources last year, so this is stuff I decided to keep because 'it may be useful.'
> I should have been completely ruthless and got rid of it all then - it just seemed such a waste of all my hard work at the time.


I am just like that too. Now my hubby does it. That it all goes. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 269699
> 
> 
> This isn't my picture, but it totally reminds me of that scene from the movie " Flashdance" ....
> 
> Jamie


Whahaha. I totally see it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Soakin...... äh, Happy Sunday ! Greetings from Ma & Mo and the rest of the critters and last but not least me !
> View attachment 269713


Hi'ya Sabine and to all of the critters as well. Ma & Mo are looking really good.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> For your viewing and eating pleasure.
> Pig ears are snouts
> View attachment 269726


I have never eaten those.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all! I can’t say I have ever had pigs ears - Mum used the snout when she made brawn.
> 
> The in-laws mostly behaved themselves, as did my leg, and we are safely home having dropped Son at his flat in north London on the way. Daughter had to drive back her flat from our house, but she should be home soon
> 
> She told us that the Brown Long Eared bat I showed the photo of weighed only 6 grams... less than ¼ ounce!
> 
> Mrs B will weigh nearer 11g/ ½ ounce. She has introduced more feathers to the box in our absence, so she is definitely starting to think fluffy nest-lining thoughts before she lays eggs


Sjoe, disaster averted. And Yayy Mrs B, we are waiting for the babies.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Don't worry to much cause...I only saw it once. Maybe he's too scared now to flash me again.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I really eat *that* ! It is delicious. A little bit fatty but .... yum ! Oh, I know what you are thinking..... crazy Germans..... Maybe ? But I swear I eat that.


No thank you. It does not appeal to me at all. But I am glad you enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I won't be going to that BBQ so you can have my share Sabine.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea but what about Daisy May or is it EllieMay? The girl with all the critters....


That would be Heather. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> When my wife came here from the Philippines. Onetime we were at the grocery store and she asked if they had pig ears. I told her the only pig ears they have are dried out for dogs to chew on. Luckily we found a butcher shop that we could get what she wanted.


Very lucky for you. Now you have a happy wife.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's been rainy but pleasant. I have collected almost a gallon of rain water for my soon to be new critters.


Yayyyyy


----------



## Maro2Bear

We paddled pretty much all day Saturday and Sunday in the rain. Lots of rain. The best day/night was friday, but there were terrible winds too. We did have great kayaking....our spirits were high.



Sunny and Windy and Dry




Rainy and Soggy and Wet


----------



## Maro2Bear

Breaking News: Paris - Notre Dame Cathedral on fire!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Now the belly meat I can eat. And the cheeks from the head. Belly meat wasn't on the menu.
> Yeah she eats a blood soup that I will not tryLOL


No thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh....of course, our trees came tumbling down while I was out of town..... Lots of clean up work (on-going)...








Got wood.....anyone need some?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking News: Paris - Notre Dame Cathedral on fire!



This looks awful!
Notre-Dame cathedral: Firefighters tackle blaze in Paris - BBC News


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I had forgotten it was a short week this week! Yayyyyy! Finished up my laundry this morning over the first cup of coffee. I can’t stand to come home from work this early in the week with chores to do[emoji51]


Do you do laundry everyday?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....of course, our trees came tumbling down while I was out of town..... Lots of clean up work (on-going)...
> 
> View attachment 269840
> View attachment 269841
> View attachment 269842
> View attachment 269843
> View attachment 269844
> 
> 
> Got wood.....anyone need some?



You have a big job on your hands clearing up that lot


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaaaack from a wet, windy, trip to the Dismal Swamp! Unpacking, drying out.


Welcome back. Hope it wasn't too bad.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269798


[emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Do you do laundry everyday?



I pretty much did when the children were small. Actually with sports kit and the like the number of loads only dropped off when they left home [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> In Germany it gets more and more difficult too to get pig ears or a whole pig head or something else. Because more and more people think like Lyn. They don`t want to eat meat that looks like the animal it came from.


Not my thing, but it is a good thing that the whole pig is used otherwise it's death would not be a waste.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Linda! I did a couple loads of washing yesterday. Today it's back to the Weedeater.


I would think with all the torts you have you would not need to weed eat. But then I remembered you still have areas that are not occupied by torts.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I need to get out in the garden, but my leg can’t cope indoors properly so it is going to have to wait


Oh I am sorry Linda. Hope your leg gets better soon.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Truck is unpacked, kayak off, drying things out.
> 
> Here’s one pix from yesterday morning from the Great Dismal Swamp. Just wonderful cypress trees....
> 
> View attachment 269830


Beautiful Mark. A little lonely but lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I had to look it up because I was curious about the name. Seems like "dismal" was a common term for swamps in those days:
> 
> More than 280 years ago, what is now the Great Dismal Swamp National Wildlife Refuge was part of a much larger, waterlogged natural area known in land records as the Great Dismal.
> 
> While today's protected refuge stretches over more than 110,000 acres in parts of Suffolk, Chesapeake and northeastern North Carolina, the Great Dismal was more than 1 million acres and included land areas as far east as Back Bay in present-day Virginia Beach, according to Deloras Freeman, the refuge's visitor services specialist.
> 
> Called "great," possibly because of its size, it was called "dismal" because that was a common term at the time for a swamp or morass.
> 
> Author Hubert Davis took the root meaning a bit further in his 1962 book, "The Great Dismal Swamp," noting that "the French translate this into marais maudit meaning cursed swamp. Dismal also meant evil association with Satan."


Wow. Very interesting!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We paddled pretty much all day Saturday and Sunday in the rain. Lots of rain. The best day/night was friday, but there were terrible winds too. We did have great kayaking....our spirits were high.
> 
> View attachment 269837
> 
> Sunny and Windy and Dry
> 
> 
> View attachment 269838
> 
> Rainy and Soggy and Wet


I was going to say it does not look too bad, but then I saw the 2nd picture. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking News: Paris - Notre Dame Cathedral on fire!


How did that happen?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....of course, our trees came tumbling down while I was out of town..... Lots of clean up work (on-going)...
> 
> View attachment 269840
> View attachment 269841
> View attachment 269842
> View attachment 269843
> View attachment 269844
> 
> 
> Got wood.....anyone need some?


Do you have any trees left?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I don't get it.


Me neither.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This looks awful!
> Notre-Dame cathedral: Firefighters tackle blaze in Paris - BBC News


Oh no. That is so sad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> We paddled pretty much all day Saturday and Sunday in the rain. Lots of rain. The best day/night was friday, but there were terrible winds too. We did have great kayaking....our spirits were high.
> 
> View attachment 269837
> 
> Sunny and Windy and Dry
> 
> 
> View attachment 269838
> 
> Rainy and Soggy and Wet


What a difference. Looks like the floor inside the tent might be a bit under water???


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I pretty much did when the children were small. Actually with sports kit and the like the number of loads only dropped off when they left home [emoji849]


So I have always wondered, do you then still separate your colors and do more than one load? We obviously due to the drought only do laundry once a week. Before the restrictions we did it three times a week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....of course, our trees came tumbling down while I was out of town..... Lots of clean up work (on-going)...
> 
> View attachment 269840
> View attachment 269841
> View attachment 269842
> View attachment 269843
> View attachment 269844
> 
> 
> Got wood.....anyone need some?


At this rate you won't have a forest for very much longer. I hate to see this happening.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....of course, our trees came tumbling down while I was out of town..... Lots of clean up work (on-going)...
> 
> View attachment 269840
> View attachment 269841
> View attachment 269842
> View attachment 269843
> View attachment 269844
> 
> 
> Got wood.....anyone need some?


It was probably more fun in a dismal swamp. It was so windy here last night that I was thinking tornado. Come to find out some touchdowns near hear. I usually don't worry but I kind of did around 3AM this morning. It's a good thing you have tools.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> This looks awful!
> Notre-Dame cathedral: Firefighters tackle blaze in Paris - BBC News


This is such a shame.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I would think with all the torts you have you would not need to weed eat. But then I remembered you still have areas that are not occupied by torts.


Yes, it's an acre. About half of it is in horse pasture, and the other half, the house and tortoise yards. But the tortoise yards get wildly overgrown when we have a wet winter, like this past one was. And some of the tortoises are hibernating, so their yards need attention. Lots of tall weeds to take care of.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> So I have always wondered, do you then still separate your colors and do more than one load? We obviously due to the drought only do laundry once a week. Before the restrictions we did it three times a week.


I never do...but colorfast clothes can be washed together.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up. Good Evening Everyone. Today was a really busy day. And I did not have a chance to check in yesterday. I am waiting for my box for the torts so that they can start going outside for longer, I don't want to put them out during the day until I have it otherwise they won't have somewhere warm to go to when it gets cold. I am so impatient. But hopefully it will be done soon.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, it's an acre. About half of it is in horse pasture, and the other half, the house and tortoise yards. But the tortoise yards get wildly overgrown when we have a wet winter, like this past one was. And some of the tortoises are hibernating, so their yards need attention. Lots of tall weeds to take care of.


I take my hat off to you with the amount of work you always to do.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I never do...but colorfast clothes can be washed together.


I have to separate. So we can definitely not wash everyday. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me neither.


So glad I am not the only one.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> One time we bought a pig head that was so big. I bought a new blade for my saws all and cut it in half. We had froze the head so it was easier to cut. We have a Latin store here in Florida that sells all that crazy stuff.


Geez, Ray! Opening the freezer and finding half a pig head is somehow even worse than finding a whole one! LOL!

Yeah, I'm one of those that doesn't want it to look at me while I eat it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That's what I said.


That's what's really nice about the CDR. My son isn't a tortoise forum member and he's thinking about the same things. He'll come for a visit, then start talking about a discussion going on in this chat room.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyy


I need more little buckets. Our city won't allow rain barrels because of mosquitoes.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's what's really nice about the CDR. My son isn't a tortoise forum member and he's thinking about the same things. He'll come for a visit, then start talking about a discussion going on in this chat room.


Well they do say that great minds think alike.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I need more little buckets. Our city won't allow rain barrels because of mosquitoes.


Oh. That is a shame.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So I have always wondered, do you then still separate your colors and do more than one load? We obviously due to the drought only do laundry once a week. Before the restrictions we did it three times a week.



With only 2 of us, I do one load of “light coloured and whites” and one of “dark coloured”. I have enough to do one of each once a week with just the two of us. We have a Miele machine like this


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. I would love to get rain like that.


So would I! Problem is, when it rains here all the washes flood, making roads impassable. If it happens while you're out somewhere, it can be hard to get home!

Last fall, we had a huge downpour here. It was traffic havoc. But at 3:00 AM, in the pelting rain, I am out flat on my belly, in the mud, in my nightgown, trying to get Chug out of his burrow.

I got him out, stood up, and heard a freight train coming..(there are no trains here). We live 75 feet from the edge of a large wash. The sound was a torrent of water coming down the wash! It was deafening!

There was nothing to fear, so an extremely irritated Chug spent the night in the bathtub, and I went back to bed. 

In the morning, the pavement of the road had been partially washed away, and a pickup truck had been washed off the road onto it's side. Driver not injured, fortunately.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> With only 2 of us, I do one load of “light coloured and whites” and one of “dark coloured”. I have enough to do one of each once a week with just the two of us. We have a Miele machine like this


Ours is a top loader. Which helps with being able to use the water again.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ours is a top loader. Which helps with being able to use the water again.



You can’t get top loaders easily in this country. They’re pretty much all front loaders of the style like mine.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have to separate. So we can definitely not wash everyday. [emoji23]


I heard today on the news that our country is allowing a lot of bad chemicals into our products. You may be better off with the clothes available to you. Even though you have to separate them. My mother brought me something from France and the fabric was so different. It felt so nice. Very different then what's available here.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You can’t get top loaders easily in this country. They’re pretty much all front loaders of the style like mine.


We can get both. But most like the front loader. I like the top loader, as I was always worried that something might go wrong in the middle of a cycle. And then you have water everywhere. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We can get both. But most like the front loader. I like the top loader, as I was always worried that something might go wrong in the middle of a cycle. And then you have water everywhere. [emoji23] [emoji23]



They use so little water in the modern machines that it wasn’t a problem when I last had a failure. Everything was sopping wet, but I could open the door without a flood.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I heard today on the news that our country is allowing a lot of bad chemicals into our products. You may be better off with the clothes available to you. Even though you have to separate them. My mother brought me something from France and the fabric was so different. It felt so nice. Very different then what's available here.


I don't mind. Although we have a lot of washing as there are 4 of us still in the house. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They use so little water in the modern machines that it wasn’t a problem when I last had a failure. Everything was sopping wet, but I could open the door without a flood.


That is good to know. When I need a new machine I might look into that.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking News: Paris - Notre Dame Cathedral on fire!


Oh, this is beyond horrible! I've visited Notre Dame...a devastating loss!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh. That is a shame.


I'd rather do that then have them spraying pesticides at their whim. I'll just collect it right after a rain and store it in plastic jugs. It's just a little extra work. I'll also have water in an actual emergency so it's a win win. I'm retired so what I do is try to remain active. I read today about the real health benefits of aquarium keeping for people. I was already noticing that and I don't even have a betta yet.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, this is beyond horrible! I've visited Notre Dame...a devastating loss!


Yes. Very sad.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I don't mind. Although we have a lot of washing as there are 4 of us still in the house. [emoji23]


Have you ever heard about wringer washers? I like them but they're a lot of work. If I was younger and had more room I would still use one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> At this rate you won't have a forest for very much longer. I hate to see this happening.



I know....we have had windy and wet conditions. These few have been leaning and leaning. Only a matter of time ‘til they came crashing down.

We’ve worked a few hours this afternoon cleaning up the wreck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Have you ever heard about wringer washers? I like them but they're a lot of work. If I was younger and had more room I would still use one.



Yep...we had one too.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We paddled pretty much all day Saturday and Sunday in the rain. Lots of rain. The best day/night was friday, but there were terrible winds too. We did have great kayaking....our spirits were high.
> 
> View attachment 269837
> 
> Sunny and Windy and Dry
> 
> 
> View attachment 269838
> 
> Rainy and Soggy and Wet



Looks like you needed higher ground for your tent[emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Do you do laundry everyday?



No way... well, maybe sometimes [emoji4] I am a little obsessive about a full basket.. when hubby is home, it’s a lot more. The girls are old enough to do their own but I still have mine and sons. That’s about every 3 days...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....we have had windy and wet conditions. These few have been leaning and leaning. Only a matter of time ‘til they came crashing down.
> 
> We’ve worked a few hours this afternoon cleaning up the wreck.
> 
> View attachment 269861
> View attachment 269862



I hate this for you! I hope at least you get some good use out of all the wood! Here, the carpenter ants and the squirrels are killing many of the trees... I guess it’s all part of a circle but I’m still only seeing one half [emoji848]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...we had one too.


I loved helping my mother do laundry. You can do 2 or 3 loads in the same water. They get clothes way cleaner too. Hang them out to dry. I know it's an old fashioned way and young families don't have that kind of time anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We paddled pretty much all day Saturday and Sunday in the rain. Lots of rain. The best day/night was friday, but there were terrible winds too. We did have great kayaking....our spirits were high.
> 
> View attachment 269837
> 
> Sunny and Windy and Dry
> 
> 
> View attachment 269838
> 
> Rainy and Soggy and Wet


Lovely spot in the woods - did you sleep in your kayaks?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking News: Paris - Notre Dame Cathedral on fire!


That is so sad, I've only been to Paris once and we didn't have time to go into the cathedral.
Such a terrible loss.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I would think with all the torts you have you would not need to weed eat. But then I remembered you still have areas that are not occupied by torts.


I hope Yvonne doesn't have to weed eat!
Maybe after living with all those torts she decided to join them for dinner!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....of course, our trees came tumbling down while I was out of town..... Lots of clean up work (on-going)...
> 
> View attachment 269840
> View attachment 269841
> View attachment 269842
> View attachment 269843
> View attachment 269844
> 
> 
> Got wood.....anyone need some?


Thats a shame, must have been really strong winds there.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I need more little buckets. Our city won't allow rain barrels because of mosquitoes.


We have water butts with lids, and you can get connectors for the downpipes so that the rain from your roof can be directed into it.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lovely spot in the woods - did you sleep in your kayaks?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> So would I! Problem is, when it rains here all the washes flood, making roads impassable. If it happens while you're out somewhere, it can be hard to get home!
> 
> Last fall, we had a huge downpour here. It was traffic havoc. But at 3:00 AM, in the pelting rain, I am out flat on my belly, in the mud, in my nightgown, trying to get Chug out of his burrow.
> 
> I got him out, stood up, and heard a freight train coming..(there are no trains here). We live 75 feet from the edge of a large wash. The sound was a torrent of water coming down the wash! It was deafening!
> 
> There was nothing to fear, so an extremely irritated Chug spent the night in the bathtub, and I went back to bed.
> 
> In the morning, the pavement of the road had been partially washed away, and a pickup truck had been washed off the road onto it's side. Driver not injured, fortunately.


 Sounds dreadful!
We get some pretty heavy storms these days but thankfully not as bad as that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> My husband's mother (German) married my husband's father, who was from the Philippines. Her sister also married a filipino. The only thing she cooked from the Philippines was adobo. I wasn't too fond of it.


Really adobo is one of my favorites. My wife uses chicken and pork in it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I have never eaten those.


Me either!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well they do say that great minds think alike.


We have different things to say though...and everything is relevant. Even if it's different.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Geez, Ray! Opening the freezer and finding half a pig head is somehow even worse than finding a whole one! LOL!
> 
> Yeah, I'm one of those that doesn't want it to look at me while I eat it.


LOL


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I hope Yvonne doesn't have to weed eat!
> Maybe after living with all those torts she decided to join them for dinner!


Yavonne could sell it to the grocery store as organics if she's not hungry enough...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....of course, our trees came tumbling down while I was out of town..... Lots of clean up work (on-going)...
> 
> View attachment 269840
> View attachment 269841
> View attachment 269842
> View attachment 269843
> View attachment 269844
> 
> 
> Got wood.....anyone need some?


Gonna have to sharpen up the chainsaw.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Only a matter of time ‘til they came crashing down.



Oh, man, I feel for you! It was awful when we lost several last year, including Chug's shade tree. [emoji853]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> Sounds dreadful!
> We get some pretty heavy storms these days but thankfully not as bad as that.


This was very unusual for us. I've been here 10 years now, and I had never seen rain that heavy. I hope I don't again!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'd rather do that then have them spraying pesticides at their whim. I'll just collect it right after a rain and store it in plastic jugs. It's just a little extra work. I'll also have water in an actual emergency so it's a win win. I'm retired so what I do is try to remain active. I read today about the real health benefits of aquarium keeping for people. I was already noticing that and I don't even have a betta yet.


Just imagine how much betta it will be when you do. [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Have you ever heard about wringer washers? I like them but they're a lot of work. If I was younger and had more room I would still use one.


Yes I have. I am not sure my back could handle it though. Lol


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I hate this for you! I hope at least you get some good use out of all the wood! Here, the carpenter ants and the squirrels are killing many of the trees... I guess it’s all part of a circle but I’m still only seeing one half [emoji848]


The other half is that you are feeding the ants and squirrels. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I loved helping my mother do laundry. You can do 2 or 3 loads in the same water. They get clothes way cleaner too. Hang them out to dry. I know it's an old fashioned way and young families don't have that kind of time anymore.


But it is effective.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I hope Yvonne doesn't have to weed eat!
> Maybe after living with all those torts she decided to join them for dinner!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> We have different things to say though...and everything is relevant. Even if it's different.


Absolutely. Every perspective counts. And that is how you get to solutions.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yavonne could sell it to the grocery store as organics if she's not hungry enough...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning Everyone. It is Tuesday morning. Have a good and productive one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Everyone. It is Tuesday morning. Have a good and productive one.


Good morning Carol. Dont know how productive my morning will be. I am still up


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Have you ever heard about wringer washers? I like them but they're a lot of work. If I was younger and had more room I would still use one.



I know what you mean, but in terms of environmental impact you are probably better off with a modern machine that uses much less water and electricity.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Really adobo is one of my favorites. My wife uses chicken and pork in it.



I suspect that much depends on the cook for these traditional recipes 

My Mum always swore blind she hated Cawl (a Welsh Soup/Stew). When she eventually tried it, it turned out she hated the dishwater her mother made... so did the rest of us... but other people made very tasty versions


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It’s Tuesday  I am waiting for my Supermarket shop to be delivered and then I shall need to find something to keep my brain busy while my activity is reduced. Honestly, I would rather have that cough and chest infection. At least I didn’t care that I couldn’t do much!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Everyone. It is Tuesday morning. Have a good and productive one.



Good morning Carol! Happy Tuesday


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning Carol. Dont know how productive my morning will be. I am still up



Sorry Ray! I know that’s frustrating... have you tried some soft sound to block everything out??? Hope you find something g to help you catch some sleep [emoji99] soon!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s Tuesday  I am waiting for my Supermarket shop to be delivered and then I shall need to find something to keep my brain busy while my activity is reduced. Honestly, I would rather have that cough and chest infection. At least I didn’t care that I couldn’t do much!



Good morning Linda! It is really irritating to be limited when you feel mostly fine ( except when you need to do something ) I hope something fascinating that grabs your attention comes up and makes the day go by for you. isn’t it fantastic how easy you can shop now? Out supermarkets have all adopted a click list program. It’s where you shop online and then Pull into a special reserved parking spot at the store and they bring everything right out to your car.. it eliminates the spontaneous buying that I’m so horrible about [emoji21]...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning Carol. Dont know how productive my morning will be. I am still up


Hopefully you are asleep by now. What is bothering you that you cannot sleep?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I suspect that much depends on the cook for these traditional recipes
> 
> My Mum always swore blind she hated Cawl (a Welsh Soup/Stew). When she eventually tried it, it turned out she hated the dishwater her mother made... so did the rest of us... but other people made very tasty versions


That is hilarious!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning Everyone. It is Tuesday morning. Have a good and productive one.



Yes....good day. We’ll be working on tree clean up! Yeah....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s Tuesday  I am waiting for my Supermarket shop to be delivered and then I shall need to find something to keep my brain busy while my activity is reduced. Honestly, I would rather have that cough and chest infection. At least I didn’t care that I couldn’t do much!


mmmmmm, What to do. Go and have a look at all your old CD's that you still have. maybe even play a few and go down memory lane.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! Happy Tuesday


Good Mornooning Heather.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! It is really irritating to be limited when you feel mostly fine ( except when you need to do something ) I hope something fascinating that grabs your attention comes up and makes the day go by for you. isn’t it fantastic how easy you can shop now? Out supermarkets have all adopted a click list program. It’s where you shop online and then Pull into a special reserved parking spot at the store and they bring everything right out to your car.. it eliminates the spontaneous buying that I’m so horrible about [emoji21]...


Problem is that it also eliminates exercise.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....good day. We’ll be working on tree clean up! Yeah....


Sounds Like fun. Are we going to see some garden gnomes for the garden coming up soon? You now have lots of material available.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Sounds Like fun. Are we going to see some garden gnomes for the garden coming up soon? You now have lots of material available.



Yes.....now a bit too much.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269893


Oh No.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....now a bit too much.


Whahaha. Can you not store most of it for next winter maybe? Or use some of those nice logs and make a log cabin or house for sully or pond like or something. LOL, here I am just creating more work for you. He he he he he he he


----------



## Maro2Bear

From Sunday’s paddle...


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. I would love to get rain like that.


Hi Carol. I love your new avatar ! I`ll send you every raindrop I can get !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. Truck is unpacked, kayak off, drying things out.
> 
> Here’s one pix from yesterday morning from the Great Dismal Swamp. Just wonderful cypress trees....
> 
> View attachment 269830


Huhhh, looks like a storm is coming on your picture ! Isn`t it dangerous to be on the water when a thunderstorm is coming ? I think of lightnings.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol. I love your new avatar ! I`ll send you every raindrop I can get !


Thank you and Thank you Sabine. The Avatar is my favorite picture of Kang.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> With only 2 of us, I do one load of “light coloured and whites” and one of “dark coloured”. I have enough to do one of each once a week with just the two of us. We have a Miele machine like this


I have a Miele too. They are the best !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Huhhh, looks like a storm is coming on your picture ! Isn`t it dangerous to be on the water when a thunderstorm is coming ? I think of lightnings.



Yes...paddling in rainstorms is fine, often fun as long as it stops between squalls. We closely monitor the weather and try very hard to not be out during lightning.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you and Thank you Sabine. The Avatar is my favorite picture of Kang.


A nice picture of a beautiful tort !


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Linda! It is really irritating to be limited when you feel mostly fine ( except when you need to do something ) I hope something fascinating that grabs your attention comes up and makes the day go by for you. isn’t it fantastic how easy you can shop now? Out supermarkets have all adopted a click list program. It’s where you shop online and then Pull into a special reserved parking spot at the store and they bring everything right out to your car.. it eliminates the spontaneous buying that I’m so horrible about [emoji21]...



I have been getting my bulky shop delivered for over 15 years now. I think the UK led the way in online shopping. With my back problems prohibiting me from lugging anything heavy, having someone paid to bring in it into my kitchen is brilliant. All I have to do is put the individual items away.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269893



Oops! [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Oops! [emoji23]



Oops, as in “ It is, is my life” - oops... no backspace delete option.


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Sorry Ray! I know that’s frustrating... have you tried some soft sound to block everything out??? Hope you find something g to help you catch some sleep [emoji99] soon!


 Thanks Ellie May, I have tried classical music. But pain is seems to win out. I got up at 9am. Thanks to my wife she already had Opo out grazing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Hopefully you are asleep by now. What is bothering you that you cannot sleep?


Pain


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....good day. We’ll be working on tree clean up! Yeah....


If you need a hand just let me know.


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269893



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I loved helping my mother do laundry. You can do 2 or 3 loads in the same water. They get clothes way cleaner too. Hang them out to dry. I know it's an old fashioned way and young families don't have that kind of time anymore.


My sister put her arm through the wringer when she was little. She still has the scar lo these 60 or so years later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I hope Yvonne doesn't have to weed eat!
> Maybe after living with all those torts she decided to join them for dinner!


LOL!! That's why I've started referring to the machine as a line trimmer. "Weedeater" is a brand name. And NO!!! I definitely DO NOT eat weeds. Give me a big hunk of red meat anyday!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! That's why I've started referring to the machine as a line trimmer. "Weedeater" is a brand name. And NO!!! I definitely DO NOT eat weeds. Give me a big hunk of red meat anyday!!!



In the UK they’re known as Strimmers


----------



## JoesMum

Technicolour bruises- and this is a fortnight after the cyst ruptured!


----------



## EllieMay

So that’s how you carry a rainbow with you!!![emoji21]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A nice picture of a beautiful tort !


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 269928


That is quite beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Pain


Mmm. Shame Ray. Pain is never easy. And I wish I could take it away. Big Hug.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My sister put her arm through the wringer when she was little. She still has the scar lo these 60 or so years later.


Oh my word. That must have been very painful.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! That's why I've started referring to the machine as a line trimmer. "Weedeater" is a brand name. And NO!!! I definitely DO NOT eat weeds. Give me a big hunk of red meat anyday!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Technicolour bruises- and this is a fortnight after the cyst ruptured!
> View attachment 269941
> 
> View attachment 269942


Shame. Looks really sore.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So that’s how you carry a rainbow with you!!![emoji21]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Technicolour bruises- and this is a fortnight after the cyst ruptured!
> View attachment 269941
> 
> View attachment 269942


Ouch do you still have pain?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Mmm. Shame Ray. Pain is never easy. And I wish I could take it away. Big Hug.


Thank you Carol it is mostly my amputated hand and wrist. The nerve endings at the tip wont seem to settle down. Sometimes my fingers hurt (fantom pains). The doctor says it could take up to 7 or 8 years for them to subside. I get fantom pains in my leg. They usually only last for a few hours.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> If you need a hand just let me know.


This was a joke. Did you get it?


----------



## Reptilony

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Carol it is mostly my amputated hand and wrist. The nerve endings at the tip wont seem to settle down. Sometimes my fingers hurt (fantom pains). The doctor says it could take up to 7 or 8 years for them to subside. I get fantom pains in my leg. They usually only last for a few hours.



It makes me remember this scene in dr.house


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Technicolour bruises- and this is a fortnight after the cyst ruptured!
> View attachment 269941
> 
> View attachment 269942


So much nicer than the usual shade of pink
I still have a nice line of purple bruise around my foot after all this time, but it is fading.
It all takes time and rest.....and more time and rest........


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Ouch do you still have pain?



Yes. The bruised areas are very tender to the touch and when I walk.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> So much nicer than the usual shade of pink
> I still have a nice line of purple bruise around my foot after all this time, but it is fading.
> It all takes time and rest.....and more time and rest........



I did think the yellow and purple clashed a bit, but it seems quite a trendy combo for the bruised [emoji849][emoji1]


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> It makes me remember this scene in dr.house


Funny to see a very British actor (Hugh Laurie) speaking with a US accent.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Carol it is mostly my amputated hand and wrist. The nerve endings at the tip wont seem to settle down. Sometimes my fingers hurt (fantom pains). The doctor says it could take up to 7 or 8 years for them to subside. I get fantom pains in my leg. They usually only last for a few hours.


I have heard about phantom pains. They should invent some phantom pain killers for it. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> This was a joke. Did you get it?


Actually I didn't [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

I


JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s Tuesday  I am waiting for my Supermarket shop to be delivered and then I shall need to find something to keep my brain busy while my activity is reduced. Honestly, I would rather have that cough and chest infection. At least I didn’t care that I couldn’t do much!


It's frustrating isn't it?
I sympathise.
The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269893


Ooops, I hope that's not a permanent tattoo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Carol it is mostly my amputated hand and wrist. The nerve endings at the tip wont seem to settle down. Sometimes my fingers hurt (fantom pains). The doctor says it could take up to 7 or 8 years for them to subside. I get fantom pains in my leg. They usually only last for a few hours.


I can't even pretend to imagine what you're going through. I truly wish I could help. Has hypnotism ever been tried with phantom pain?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I know what you mean, but in terms of environmental impact you are probably better off with a modern machine that uses much less water and electricity.


What I don't understand with these modern washers is why you can only buy cold water feed machines now.
If you have hot water ready to use either from a tank or combi boiler - why is it more efficient to heat water in the washing machine?
I may be missing the point somewhere but it doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 269928


They are amazing!
Great pic!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What I don't understand with these modern washers is why you can only buy cold water feed machines now.
> If you have hot water ready to use either from a tank or combi boiler - why is it more efficient to heat water in the washing machine?
> I may be missing the point somewhere but it doesn't make sense to me


I only use cold water to wash our clothes.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I have heard about phantom pains. They should invent some phantom pain killers for it. [emoji6]


Well the ad always says 'Nothing works faster than Anadin' - so take nothing!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I only use cold water to wash our clothes.


My old machine was a hot and cold fill but it also had a cold wash option which I used quite a lot.
Washing powders/liquids etc have improved with time, and they work well with cold lower temp washes these days.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I only use cold water to wash our clothes.


I'm ignorant about the cold water machine, but my first thought was, just hook up the hose to the hot water???


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My sister put her arm through the wringer when she was little. She still has the scar lo these 60 or so years later.


Yes. That's what they can do. My mom warned me because it happened to her. So I kept my fingers away from the wringer because I hate pain. I used one in my late 20s because I found I could better control the cleanliness of my family's clothes. I also timed washing so that our hung out clothes got rained on. I know...I'm ridiculous. But that's what I did.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well the ad always says 'Nothing works faster than Anadin' - so take nothing!!!


Lol. Maybe placebo's?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm ignorant about the cold water machine, but my first thought was, just hook up the hose to the hot water???


Doesn't hot water shrink your clothes.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Carol it is mostly my amputated hand and wrist. The nerve endings at the tip wont seem to settle down. Sometimes my fingers hurt (fantom pains). The doctor says it could take up to 7 or 8 years for them to subside. I get fantom pains in my leg. They usually only last for a few hours.


My heart goes out to you.


Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Carol it is mostly my amputated hand and wrist. The nerve endings at the tip wont seem to settle down. Sometimes my fingers hurt (fantom pains). The doctor says it could take up to 7 or 8 years for them to subside. I get fantom pains in my leg. They usually only last for a few hours.


I was trying to also say that my second cousin's name was Ray. He was a ww2 veteran. He got so good at walking with his prosthetic leg that he could do better then the rest of us on ice. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Doesn't hot water shrink your clothes.?


Yes it would if too hot.
I did my fair share of shrinking jumpers when I first went to uni and had to start using a strange washing machine!!
Also had a few clothes that changed to strange shades of grey or pink when the colours ran!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Doesn't hot water shrink your clothes.?



If it is too hot , then yes it can. 

Most modern machines fill with cold and wash at very cool temperatures these days. I do pretty much everything at 30C (86F) these days. You didn’t used to be able to get any programmes lower than 40C (104F) on a washing machine.

Periodically I run a very hot 60C (140F) wash for cleaning cloths (not clothes) as the machines can become very smelly otherwise


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes it would if too hot.
> I did my fair share of shrinking jumpers when I first went to uni and had to start using a strange washing machine!!
> Also had a few clothes that changed to strange shade of grey or pink when the colours ran!!


Lol. That would be a disaster!![emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If it is too hot , then yes it can.
> 
> Most modern machines fill with cold and wash at very cool temperatures these days. I do pretty much everything at 30C (86F) these days. You didn’t used to be able to get any programmes lower than 40C (104F) on a washing machine.
> 
> Periodically I run a very hot 60C (140F) wash for cleaning cloths (not clothes) as the machines can become very smelly otherwise


My washing machine is outside in a laundry room which only has a cold water tap. So it is cold water only for us.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> My washing machine is outside in a laundry room which only has a cold water tap. So it is cold water only for us.



We have cold fill too, but the machine heats the water.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have cold fill too, but the machine heats the water.


Nope mine is not that fancy.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What I don't understand with these modern washers is why you can only buy cold water feed machines now.
> If you have hot water ready to use either from a tank or combi boiler - why is it more efficient to heat water in the washing machine?
> I may be missing the point somewhere but it doesn't make sense to me


I have a front loading he washer and it's set to warm wash. The he means high efficiency. It's my second choice for washing clothes. Uses less water and probably less electricity and less work for me. Then I use a clothes dryer. Sooo...even though I'm sure young families NEED this I'm not really sure that it's more efficient.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Technicolour bruises- and this is a fortnight after the cyst ruptured!
> View attachment 269941
> 
> View attachment 269942



Ouch!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I have a front loading he washer and it's set to warm wash. The he means high efficiency. It's my second choice for washing clothes. Uses less water and probably less electricity and less work for me. Then I use a clothes dryer. Sooo...even though I'm sure young families NEED this I'm not really sure that it's more efficient.


I have a dryer but never use it to save electricity, always hang the washing out on the line when I can, and in the winter or wet weather I use a clothes horse and dry them indoors. I have neighbours who always use a dryer even when the weather is good - doesn't make sense to me to pay for something you could do for free (and help the planet!)


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Doesn't hot water shrink your clothes.?


Most clothes available to us don't shrink in hot water or in the dryer. The dyes don't bleed either.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have a dryer but never use it to save electricity, always hang the washing out on the line when I can, and in the winter or wet weather I use a clothes horse and dry them indoors. I have neighbours who always use a dryer even when the weather is good - doesn't make sense to me to pay for something you could do for free (and help the planet!)



I am somewhere in between. I do have a dryer which I use sometimes, but I use the washing line outside when I can and have clothes horses indoors when I can’t.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have a dryer but never use it to save electricity, always hang the washing out on the line when I can, and in the winter or wet weather I use a clothes horse and dry them indoors. I have neighbours who always use a dryer even when the weather is good - doesn't make sense to me to pay for something you could do for free (and help the planet!)


Amen. I've always enjoyed hanging out clothes. If it rains I get an extra rinse. I do have allergies but I still find I like my clothes better.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have a dryer but never use it to save electricity, always hang the washing out on the line when I can, and in the winter or wet weather I use a clothes horse and dry them indoors. I have neighbours who always use a dryer even when the weather is good - doesn't make sense to me to pay for something you could do for free (and help the planet!)


For a very long time I did not have a dryer. But now I do. I use it when it rains. As we only do washing once a week.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I use it when it rains.


Not very often then  Although it is Murphy’s Law that it will rain on laundry day [emoji849]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have a dryer but never use it to save electricity, always hang the washing out on the line when I can, and in the winter or wet weather I use a clothes horse and dry them indoors. I have neighbours who always use a dryer even when the weather is good - doesn't make sense to me to pay for something you could do for free (and help the planet!)


I'm going to think on clothes horses. I've done that too. My problem is I'm older and not in the best of health YET. My brothers clothes are another story. I like hanging my clothes on a plastic hanger and air drying. My brother wouldn't understand that concept yet...you can always fluff them in a dryer.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....good day. We’ll be working on tree clean up! Yeah....


Do you have a pond available? They make a great flotation toy for turtles? And free basket weaving material if you soak them for later...


----------



## Reptilony

Reptilony said:


> It makes me remember this scene in dr.house


I found online this is a true method called the mirror therapy. I also found this very interesting article. 
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140708-the-man-who-treats-phantom-pain


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## Maro2Bear

I must be tired. Can’t remember if I posted this collage or not!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I must be tired. Can’t remember if I posted this collage or not!
> 
> View attachment 270007


No I don't think you did, those are incredible trees.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> No I don't think you did, those are incredible trees.



Thanks...I guess I put it up on TWITTER and not here. Been out cutting up trees and limbs all day.....


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks...I guess I put it up on TWITTER and not here. Been out cutting up trees and limbs all day.....


You must be worn out - you'll sleep like a log tonight!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> You must be worn out - you'll sleep like a log tonight!



Yep....but we have the back garden “normalized” again and not tornadic.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I found online this is a true method called the mirror therapy. I also found this very interesting article.
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140708-the-man-who-treats-phantom-pain


Stephen is amazing.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s Tuesday  I am waiting for my Supermarket shop to be delivered and then I shall need to find something to keep my brain busy while my activity is reduced. Honestly, I would rather have that cough and chest infection. At least I didn’t care that I couldn’t do much!


I never want that back again. I still have a bit of a cough.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


>





Lyn W said:


> No I don't think you did, those are incredible trees.


I lived down in Louisiana for my younger years. Where we went fishing, there were so many cypress trees and stump. From what I hear now, they are protected.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Well, I am caught up again! Found out the other day, my sulcata Shorty, is a he! First time a tort has flashed me. He is only about 8 inches long and 5lb 14oz. He is finally starting to gain weight. Now if my bigger ones would just let me know. I think one is female and one is male but I can not tell. I will have to post pictures to see what you think.


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I am caught up again! Found out the other day, my sulcata Shorty, is a he! First time a tort has flashed me. He is only about 8 inches long and 5lb 14oz. He is finally starting to gain weight. Now if my bigger ones would just let me know. I think one is female and one is male but I can not tell. I will have to post pictures to see what you think.


Glad you're feeling better from getting a flue. I'm looking forward to seeing a turdess flash me from a picture instead of real life.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I must be tired. Can’t remember if I posted this collage or not!
> 
> View attachment 270007


You did post one and it was just as beautiful. It had 3 beautiful trees.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 270005
> View attachment 270006



Omg!!! The pitcher is true!! That was homemade orange juice with pulp)


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 270005
> View attachment 270006


Happy Tuesday to you too!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Glad you're feeling better from getting a flue. I'm looking forward to seeing a turdess flash me from a picture instead of real life.





I think he is an exhibitionist [emoji85]


----------



## EllieMay

@Kristoff
You are missed!


----------



## EllieMay

Some critter pics from today


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> It makes me remember this scene in dr.house


I have heard about that method. I will try it what do I have to lose.
Thanks!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I can't even pretend to imagine what you're going through. I truly wish I could help. Has hypnotism ever been tried with phantom pain?


That might be another avenue.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My heart goes out to you.
> 
> I was trying to also say that my second cousin's name was Ray. He was a ww2 veteran. He got so good at walking with his prosthetic leg that he could do better then the rest of us on ice. I'm sure you will too.


Thanks I hope the best I can do is walk with a quad cane. My distance was getting better until I reinjured my leg.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 269928


I love these pictures, Mark! In my kitchen I have 3 pictures that kind of depict weather. Yours are frameworthy!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Carol it is mostly my amputated hand and wrist. The nerve endings at the tip wont seem to settle down. Sometimes my fingers hurt (fantom pains). The doctor says it could take up to 7 or 8 years for them to subside. I get fantom pains in my leg. They usually only last for a few hours.


Ray, how long ago was your accident? Was it a car accident? 
I'm so sorry you are in pain so much. Chronic pain is no fun. I empathize with you.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> So much nicer than the usual shade of pink
> I still have a nice line of purple bruise around my foot after all this time, but it is fading.
> It all takes time and rest.....and more time and rest........


It took an entire year for me to lose this bruise...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I must be tired. Can’t remember if I posted this collage or not!
> 
> View attachment 270007



Those photos are very atmospheric. I love them!


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> Well, I am caught up again! Found out the other day, my sulcata Shorty, is a he! First time a tort has flashed me. He is only about 8 inches long and 5lb 14oz. He is finally starting to gain weight. Now if my bigger ones would just let me know. I think one is female and one is male but I can not tell. I will have to post pictures to see what you think.



Welcome to the “Oh! It’s a male! THAT wasn’t what I expected!” club [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270026
> 
> I think he is an exhibitionist [emoji85]



[emoji23]Let it all hang out [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270027
> View attachment 270028
> View attachment 270029
> View attachment 270030
> 
> 
> Some critter pics from today



Lovely!


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> It took an entire year for me to lose this bruise...
> View attachment 270031



Oweee! That’s awful. Or beautiful depending on whether you are thinking of the colour or the injury that caused it!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s Wednesday and we are past the hump already as Good Friday is a public holiday for us here in the UK 

I am going to try swimming today. I have no idea how I will get on, and I am banned from doing breast stroke due to the pressure it puts on the knees, but I need something to relieve the boredom!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270027
> View attachment 270028
> View attachment 270029
> View attachment 270030
> 
> 
> Some critter pics from today


Beautiful horses and lovely to see all the others looking very relaxed and happy!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> It took an entire year for me to lose this bruise...
> View attachment 270031


Thats nasty! Must have been quite a bash!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, hope everyone has a pleasant Wednesday!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270026
> 
> I think he is an exhibitionist [emoji85]


I've only just realised why you said he was an exhibitionist - I thought it was his leg!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I've only just realised why you said he was an exhibitionist - I thought it was his leg!!!



He’s ... ahem... enjoying being weighed [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270027
> View attachment 270028
> View attachment 270029
> View attachment 270030
> 
> 
> Some critter pics from today



Nice pix! Lots of critters.


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> I love these pictures, Mark! In my kitchen I have 3 pictures that kind of depict weather. Yours are frameworthy!



Thanks! I try to not post too many - so you all get a wee taste of the area.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not very often then  Although it is Murphy’s Law that it will rain on laundry day [emoji849]


Whahaha. Totally.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to think on clothes horses. I've done that too. My problem is I'm older and not in the best of health YET. My brothers clothes are another story. I like hanging my clothes on a plastic hanger and air drying. My brother wouldn't understand that concept yet...you can always fluff them in a dryer.


I like to use the dryer sometimes for the towels and any fluffy blankets, as they come out nice a soft which you don't get when air drying.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s Wednesday and we are past the hump already as Good Friday is a public holiday for us here in the UK
> 
> I am going to try swimming today. I have no idea how I will get on, and I am banned from doing breast stroke due to the pressure it puts on the knees, but I need something to relieve the boredom!



Good morning! I really hope the swimming goes well for you! I sympathize with the boredom blues! I can’t stand being limited! I would kidnap you for movie date at least if I were closer... enjoy your Wednesday Linda!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> I found online this is a true method called the mirror therapy. I also found this very interesting article.
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140708-the-man-who-treats-phantom-pain


That was extremely interesting. Ray maybe give it a try and see if it will help. You will have nothing to loose if it does not work, and everything to gain if it does.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've only just realised why you said he was an exhibitionist - I thought it was his leg!!!



His 3rd one [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> View attachment 270005
> View attachment 270006


So Sad on the first pic. And so true on the second pic.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks! I try to not post too many - so you all get a wee taste of the area.



I can’t remember you ever posting less pictures of an adventure! And the stormy atmosphere lends such personality to the dismal swamp.... your just teasing us now cause u know we’re hooked [emoji848][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I've only just realised why you said he was an exhibitionist - I thought it was his leg!!!



Needs a trench coat!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some pix of the tree clean up process...on-going, but now more manageable.






Before: The Mess





After: The Clean Up & Brush Pile to be Shredded


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Some pix of the tree clean up process...on-going, but now more manageable.
> 
> View attachment 270050
> View attachment 270051
> View attachment 270052
> View attachment 270053
> 
> Before: The Mess
> 
> View attachment 270054
> View attachment 270055
> View attachment 270056
> 
> After: The Clean Up & Brush Pile to be Shredded



I see a nice bonfire in your future!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270049



That is lovely [emoji177] Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I see a nice bonfire in your future!



Yep. Our old grill is the bonfire - we had an all day fire going yesterday. Technically, we’re not permitted “open fires” in residential neighboorhoods in the county. BUT, this is our BBQ grill so, we really are just getting ready to grill!

Hey....for those who enjoy fires....we had these “colored flame” packets that really were cool. Normally i don’t like hokey stuff, but these packets really added to our already mezmerizing fires.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/funky-colo...Reey0DynCuG6KUKZfGjX9bCqm2HCo_QUaAlhwEALw_wcB


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Needs a trench coat!



[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. Our old grill is the bonfire - we had an all day fire going yesterday. Technically, we’re not permitted “open fires” in residential neighboorhoods in the county. BUT, this is our BBQ grill so, we really are just getting ready to grill!
> 
> Hey....for those who enjoy fires....we had these “colored flame” packets that really were cool. Normally i don’t like hokey stuff, but these packets really added to our already mezmerizing fires.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/funky-colo...Reey0DynCuG6KUKZfGjX9bCqm2HCo_QUaAlhwEALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 270060



That’s really neat... we do lots of fires here and I’m going to have to pick that up. Thanks!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I must be tired. Can’t remember if I posted this collage or not!
> 
> View attachment 270007


No you did not. and it is really beautiful


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> I found online this is a true method called the mirror therapy. I also found this very interesting article.
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140708-the-man-who-treats-phantom-pain


What an interesting article!


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270049



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
I apologize for being a little MIA. My eyes have been acting up and causing bad headaches. [emoji853]
Today is a little better [emoji41]
It rained last night but caused a bad headache [emoji856] but thankfully headache is subsiding and I can tend to everyone. 
Have a wonderful day Roommates [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270026
> 
> I think he is an exhibitionist [emoji85]


Or just a teenager!!.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270027
> View attachment 270028
> View attachment 270029
> View attachment 270030
> 
> 
> Some critter pics from today


Love them. Keep em coming.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> It took an entire year for me to lose this bruise...
> View attachment 270031


Oh my word, That is a serious bruise. How did you get it?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


>



Ferrets are so curious and playful  Lovely to hear you too


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> I apologize for being a little MIA. My eyes have been acting up and causing bad headaches. [emoji853]
> Today is a little better [emoji41]
> It rained last night but caused a bad headache [emoji856] but thankfully headache is subsiding and I can tend to everyone.
> Have a wonderful day Roommates [emoji8]
> View attachment 270069


So sorry to hear that. Thankfully, I can say I've not been pestered with headaches. My daughter, however, gets migraines. Hopefully your eyes will get back to normal soon and this will all be behind you.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> I apologize for being a little MIA. My eyes have been acting up and causing bad headaches. [emoji853]
> Today is a little better [emoji41]
> It rained last night but caused a bad headache [emoji856] but thankfully headache is subsiding and I can tend to everyone.
> Have a wonderful day Roommates [emoji8]
> View attachment 270069



Oh dear. Migraines are awful. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Reptilony

Ray--Opo said:


> I have heard about that method. I will try it what do I have to lose.
> Thanks!


Cool I hope it helps at least a little


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> That’s really neat... we do lots of fires here and I’m going to have to pick that up. Thanks!



We just picked some up in the camping section at Walmart. Cheaper than the ones I posted.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Ray, how long ago was your accident? Was it a car accident?
> I'm so sorry you are in pain so much. Chronic pain is no fun. I empathize with you.


The accident was Nov 2015. The left rear axle shaft broke on my F150 truck and we rolled over 5 or 6 times. We were on the freeway doing 70 mph. I was helicoptered out and in a coma for 3 months.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> The accident was Nov 2015. The left rear axle shaft broke on my F150 truck and we rolled over 5 or 6 times. We were on the freeway doing 70 mph. I was helicoptered out and in a coma for 3 months.



Did Ford fess up to the issue and compensate you, I hope?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> The accident was Nov 2015. The left rear axle shaft broke on my F150 truck and we rolled over 5 or 6 times. We were on the freeway doing 70 mph. I was helicoptered out and in a coma for 3 months.



Oh my goodness. It’s amazing you survived! That’s awful


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Or just a teenager!!.



Oh no... I hadn’t thought of that... [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> I apologize for being a little MIA. My eyes have been acting up and causing bad headaches. [emoji853]
> Today is a little better [emoji41]
> It rained last night but caused a bad headache [emoji856] but thankfully headache is subsiding and I can tend to everyone.
> Have a wonderful day Roommates [emoji8]
> View attachment 270069



I hate that for you Noel! I sure hope you get some relief soon [emoji1317]


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270084


The cups say "McDonald's" but I don't think those are fries. McDonald's doesn't sell curly fries. It almost looks like some sort of noodles.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, That is a serious bruise. How did you get it?



I was wondering that too!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270049


This is so cute. Love it. And back at ya!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some pix of the tree clean up process...on-going, but now more manageable.
> 
> View attachment 270050
> View attachment 270051
> View attachment 270052
> View attachment 270053
> 
> Before: The Mess
> 
> View attachment 270054
> View attachment 270055
> View attachment 270056
> 
> After: The Clean Up & Brush Pile to be Shredded


Nice clean up. I can see why you are tired.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


>


They are so cute. And very busy.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> I apologize for being a little MIA. My eyes have been acting up and causing bad headaches. [emoji853]
> Today is a little better [emoji41]
> It rained last night but caused a bad headache [emoji856] but thankfully headache is subsiding and I can tend to everyone.
> Have a wonderful day Roommates [emoji8]
> View attachment 270069


Whahaha re the pic. Shame Noel, I am sorry that you are having problems like that. Are you still doing the eye exercises?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ferrets are so curious and playful  Lovely to hear you too


I did not realise my sound was off the first time. @EllieMay I love your voice. Thank you for letting us hear you.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270084


That is crazy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh no... I hadn’t thought of that... [emoji33]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270027
> View attachment 270028
> View attachment 270029
> View attachment 270030
> 
> 
> Some critter pics from today


Beautiful. I'm getting inspired to post more pictures. It's just difficult from my phone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Oh my goodness. It’s amazing you survived! That’s awful


The accident happened in Georgia. So I was in Georgia for about 2 months. While there they notified my son's in Michigan to get down there. They said I wouldn't last 24hrs. But I guess God had different plans 
Then when I was critical but stable. Still in a coma they medical air flighted me to a hospital near my home in Florida.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Did Ford fess up to the issue and compensate you, I hope?


Nope it was a 1999 F150. I really only used it to tow my boat about 15 miles to lake Michigan. I didn't really pursue Ford. While I was in a coma my wife had a lawyer look into it. The saving grace is my auto insurance has catastrophic lifetime pip. So everything has been covered by State Farm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nope it was a 1999 F150. I really only used it to tow my boat about 15 miles to lake Michigan. I didn't really pursue Ford. While I was in a coma my wife had a lawyer look into it. The saving grace is my auto insurance has catastrophic lifetime pip. So everything has been covered by State Farm.



Wow. Good on State Farm (what we have) BUT, id think FORD a bit lible.. no?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Sitting in the hospital waiting for a ultrasound on my leg and a half 
I have blood clot in each leg and they want to check if I can have my IVC filter taken out.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]Let it all hang out [emoji23]


O M G hehehe hehehe...once is enough! I'll just try to believe what I read.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Good on State Farm (what we have) BUT, id think FORD a bit lible.. no?


Well with a older truck and no other trucks having that problem. There was never a recall. I guess when the lawyer checked into. He didn't think there was a case. After I recovered to where I could think straight I didn't really have the drive in me to pursue it. I still had to learn how to speak and then to walk.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270026
> 
> I think he is an exhibitionist [emoji85]


And a bit shy.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Beautiful. I'm getting inspired to post more pictures. It's just difficult from my phone.



Do you have the app on your phone? I think it’s easier to post photos from the app than from the website.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Sitting in the hospital waiting for a ultrasound on my leg and a half
> I have blood clot in each leg and they want to check if I can have my IVC filter taken out.



Blood clots can be nasty. I hope they can sort those


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> I loved helping my mother do laundry. You can do 2 or 3 loads in the same water. They get clothes way cleaner too. Hang them out to dry. I know it's an old fashioned way and young families don't have that kind of time anymore.


We are buying our dream farm soon. I’m getting hubby to put me up a clothes line.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


>


That's so cute! I didn't think the tube was big enough for him to go through. Wrong!

I don't get why ferrets are illegal in CA. [emoji17]


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, That is a serious bruise. How did you get it?


A year ago I suddenly started fainting. I went down 4 times in a week.

The first time I was in the shower. When I fell I hit the little bypass thingy that you pull up to make the water go up to the shower head.

After laying there a minute or two, I realized I hadn't rinsed my hair. The bright thing to do was stay down and just put my head under the faucet. At that moment, I was not bright. I stood up, rinsed my hair, and promptly passed out again, hitting the same pullup thing at the same spot on my arm.

A week later I went down and crunched my head on the floor tile and sprained my ankle.

Spent 2 days in the hospital. The reason was that unexplicably my blood pressure was suddenly MUCH lower than ever before. Went from 40 mg daily to 5 mg of my BP med. Been fine since.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> I'm ignorant about the cold water machine, but my first thought was, just hook up the hose to the hot water???


My aunt only uses cold water because she is a penny pincher. I only use warm for towels and linens.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270084


I'm afraid to ask...what are they eating? Looks like french fries, but...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm afraid to ask...what are they eating? Looks like french fries, but...?



Well. It’s McDonalds.... has to be fries. I DO see a lot of possibly FAT kids!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> The accident was Nov 2015. The left rear axle shaft broke on my F150 truck and we rolled over 5 or 6 times. We were on the freeway doing 70 mph. I was helicoptered out and in a coma for 3 months.


What an unimaginable experience! Did you have a passenger with you?

A true nightmare...but I'm so glad we have you with us now. And so is Opo!


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> My aunt only uses cold water because she is a penny pincher. I only use warm for towels and linens.


I use hot for whites and warm for color


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well with a older truck and no other trucks having that problem. There was never a recall. I guess when the lawyer checked into. He didn't think there was a case. After I recovered to where I could think straight I didn't really have the drive in me to pursue it. I still had to learn how to speak and then to walk.


Phantom pain is such a deep subject. I have a paraplegic friend and I know he goes through a type of it. I know my brother does too. Too bad all those researchers don't realize they haven't seen every THING.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270026
> 
> I think he is an exhibitionist [emoji85]


I had to go back and look. Nope, not a leg!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Do you have the app on your phone? I think it’s easier to post photos from the app than from the website.


I have a shortcut on my phone to the CDR. I don't know if that's an ap. I was hoping I could post easier from my laptop. I do prefer android which is what my phone is.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sitting in the hospital waiting for a ultrasound on my leg and a half
> I have blood clot in each leg and they want to check if I can have my IVC filter taken out.


You have to get better for wifey, opo, and all of us. Hang in there!


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We are buying our dream farm soon. I’m getting hubby to put me up a clothes line.


If he hasn't put it up yet check out the Canadian clothesline with pulleys. They work. You stand in one place and move the clothes line to you. You don't have to keep moving the basket of clothes you move the clothesline.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Sitting in the hospital waiting for a ultrasound on my leg and a half
> I have blood clot in each leg and they want to check if I can have my IVC filter taken out.



Praying for good outcome for you Ray!


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> A year ago I suddenly started fainting. I went down 4 times in a week.
> 
> The first time I was in the shower. When I fell I hit the little bypass thingy that you pull up to make the water go up to the shower head.
> 
> After laying there a minute or two, I realized I hadn't rinsed my hair. The bright thing to do was stay down and just put my head under the faucet. At that moment, I was not bright. I stood up, rinsed my hair, and promptly passed out again, hitting the same pullup thing at the same spot on my arm.
> 
> A week later I went down and crunched my head on the floor tile and sprained my ankle.
> 
> Spent 2 days in the hospital. The reason was that unexplicably my blood pressure was suddenly MUCH lower than ever before. Went from 40 mg daily to 5 mg of my BP med. Been fine since.



Well that’s scary!! I hope your monitoring your BP daily now!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Well. It’s McDonalds.... has to be fries. I DO see a lot of possibly FAT kids!



LMAO!!! No “politically correctness” in you huh! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The accident happened in Georgia. So I was in Georgia for about 2 months. While there they notified my son's in Michigan to get down there. They said I wouldn't last 24hrs. But I guess God had different plans
> Then when I was critical but stable. Still in a coma they medical air flighted me to a hospital near my home in Florida.


I'm praying for you too. He does have plans for you and wifey...and opo...


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


>



hahaha you got that nice texas accent!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I like to use the dryer sometimes for the towels and any fluffy blankets, as they come out nice a soft which you don't get when air drying.


Me too. Or if they haven't dried completely when you need them. It doesn't take as long. Just fluffs them up.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Well. It’s McDonalds.... has to be fries. I DO see a lot of possibly FAT kids!



I Do see a lot of possibly kidney stones.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> What an unimaginable experience! Did you have a passenger with you?
> 
> A true nightmare...but I'm so glad we have you with us now. And so is Opo!


Thank you! My wife was driving. She ended up with 3 fractured vertebrae in her neck, fractured scapula, slight head injury and a cut on her arm.
The worst thing for her is she remembers every part of the accident. 
I remember nothing so sometimes I think she got the worst end of the deal.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm praying for you too. He does have plans for you and wifey...and opo...


Thank you! I agree


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Praying for good outcome for you Ray!


Thank you


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> The cups say "McDonald's" but I don't think those are fries. McDonald's doesn't sell curly fries. It almost looks like some sort of noodles.


With McDonald's it depends on where in the world are you. In India they sell veggie burgers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> With McDonald's it depends on where in the world are you. In India they sell veggie burgers.


In the Philippines they sell fried rice, chicken, milk fish, spaghetti


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well back from the ultrasound. Blood clot in left leg is gone. Right leg is smaller so they will be removing the IVC filter  
And I had McDonald's since the subject was brought up


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> A year ago I suddenly started fainting. I went down 4 times in a week.
> 
> The first time I was in the shower. When I fell I hit the little bypass thingy that you pull up to make the water go up to the shower head.
> 
> After laying there a minute or two, I realized I hadn't rinsed my hair. The bright thing to do was stay down and just put my head under the faucet. At that moment, I was not bright. I stood up, rinsed my hair, and promptly passed out again, hitting the same pullup thing at the same spot on my arm.
> 
> A week later I went down and crunched my head on the floor tile and sprained my ankle.
> 
> Spent 2 days in the hospital. The reason was that unexplicably my blood pressure was suddenly MUCH lower than ever before. Went from 40 mg daily to 5 mg of my BP med. Been fine since.


I worry about that too. I'm on bp medicine. If I get better mine will be dropping too. I'm sorry but 74/ 50 makes me wonder if they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. Our old grill is the bonfire - we had an all day fire going yesterday. Technically, we’re not permitted “open fires” in residential neighboorhoods in the county. BUT, this is our BBQ grill so, we really are just getting ready to grill!
> 
> Hey....for those who enjoy fires....we had these “colored flame” packets that really were cool. Normally i don’t like hokey stuff, but these packets really added to our already mezmerizing fires.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/funky-colo...Reey0DynCuG6KUKZfGjX9bCqm2HCo_QUaAlhwEALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 270060


I remember when I was a grade schooler. My grandpa had something he put in the fireplace for colors. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well back from the ultrasound. Blood clot in left leg is gone. Right leg is smaller so they will be removing the IVC filter
> And I had McDonald's since the subject was brought up



YAYYYYY!!!!!! Go home and celebrate!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


>


When we bought our house and I was remodeling the kitchen. I pulled the stove out and there were about 30 little balls and fuzzy toys. The first thing I thought the previous owner must of had ferrets.


----------



## Ray--Opo

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> I apologize for being a little MIA. My eyes have been acting up and causing bad headaches. [emoji853]
> Today is a little better [emoji41]
> It rained last night but caused a bad headache [emoji856] but thankfully headache is subsiding and I can tend to everyone.
> Have a wonderful day Roommates [emoji8]
> View attachment 270069


Hope you feel better


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Blood clots can be nasty. I hope they can sort those


Those blood clot filters can be pretty nasty too. They are breaking apart and it's not pretty.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


>


What a clever boy!!
You have a lovely voice too Heather!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> I apologize for being a little MIA. My eyes have been acting up and causing bad headaches. [emoji853]
> Today is a little better [emoji41]
> It rained last night but caused a bad headache [emoji856] but thankfully headache is subsiding and I can tend to everyone.
> Have a wonderful day Roommates [emoji8]
> View attachment 270069


Hope you are feeling better Noel and that they will soon fix your eyes.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> The cups say "McDonald's" but I don't think those are fries. McDonald's doesn't sell curly fries. It almost looks like some sort of noodles.


Looks like some sort of bug to me!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270084


 If those are what I think they are - Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Sitting in the hospital waiting for a ultrasound on my leg and a half
> I have blood clot in each leg and they want to check if I can have my IVC filter taken out.


Hope that's not as bad as it sounds for you Ray, and they can sort you out quickly!


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> We are buying our dream farm soon. I’m getting hubby to put me up a clothes line.


I love clothes dried on the line!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Good on State Farm (what we have) BUT, id think FORD a bit lible.. no?


I have state farm too.. Around 17 years now. It's wonderful Ray hasn't had to fight them too.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> A year ago I suddenly started fainting. I went down 4 times in a week.
> 
> The first time I was in the shower. When I fell I hit the little bypass thingy that you pull up to make the water go up to the shower head.
> 
> After laying there a minute or two, I realized I hadn't rinsed my hair. The bright thing to do was stay down and just put my head under the faucet. At that moment, I was not bright. I stood up, rinsed my hair, and promptly passed out again, hitting the same pullup thing at the same spot on my arm.
> 
> A week later I went down and crunched my head on the floor tile and sprained my ankle.
> 
> Spent 2 days in the hospital. The reason was that unexplicably my blood pressure was suddenly MUCH lower than ever before. Went from 40 mg daily to 5 mg of my BP med. Been fine since.


Gosh Karen you could have had a really bad head injury. Glad it wasn't anything too serious causing it.
I went through a phase of fainting like that when I was in my 20s, I didn't go to the doctor so never found out why but it was probably BP.
I once fainted when I was on a walk with the family - if it hadn't been for my nose I would have landed flat on my face!
They picked me up and leaned me on a gate but I fainted again and rattled down the 5 bars catching my chin! 
I looked as if I'd had a few rounds in the boxing ring not a gentle walk.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> When we bought our house and I was remodeling the kitchen. I pulled the stove out and there were about 30 little balls and fuzzy toys. The first thing I thought the previous owner must of had ferrets.



Probably correct!!! Lol! They are characters! Very smart and always into crap!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> If he hasn't put it up yet check out the Canadian clothesline with pulleys. They work. You stand in one place and move the clothes line to you. You don't have to keep moving the basket of clothes you move the clothesline.


is that the same as a rotary clothes line?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> If those are what I think they are - Ugh!!!!!



I must be missing something.... I just see regular fries? They don’t even look curly to me‍


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well back from the ultrasound. Blood clot in left leg is gone. Right leg is smaller so they will be removing the IVC filter
> And I had McDonald's since the subject was brought up


That's a relief for you Ray, glad everything is OK.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you! My wife was driving. She ended up with 3 fractured vertebrae in her neck, fractured scapula, slight head injury and a cut on her arm.
> The worst thing for her is she remembers every part of the accident.
> I remember nothing so sometimes I think she got the worst end of the deal.


Such a wonderful story of survival. It doesn't mean that God hates the people that don't survive. He loves them too. It means you have a purpose and you're not done yet.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When we bought our house and I was remodeling the kitchen. I pulled the stove out and there were about 30 little balls and fuzzy toys. The first thing I thought the previous owner must of had ferrets.


Or our cat Dilly...


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I must be missing something.... I just see regular fries? They don’t even look curly to me‍


I think you're right Heather, I just zoomed in and they are crinkle cut chips  - I hope


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> is that the same as a rotary clothes line?


No. You sink 2 wooden poles. However wide you want the clothesline. It's a set of pulleys(2 on each pole) then you thread the clothesline through all that. Reptilomy might know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Probably correct!!! Lol! They are characters! Very smart and always into crap!


And sooo cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I must be missing something.... I just see regular fries? They don’t even look curly to me‍



Me too!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Gosh Karen you could have had a really bad head injury. Glad it wasn't anything too serious causing it.
> I went through a phase of fainting like that when I was in my 20s, I didn't go to the doctor so never found out why but it was probably BP.
> I once fainted when I was on a walk with the family - if it hadn't been for my nose I would have landed flat on my face!
> They picked me up and leaned me on a gate but I fainted again and rattled down the 5 bars catching my chin!
> I looked as if I'd had a few rounds in the boxing ring not a gentle walk.


We are survivors! I'm lovin it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Those blood clot filters can be pretty nasty too. They are breaking apart and it's not pretty.


Yes I feel like a ticking time bomb. The IVC filter is guarding me from the blood clot breathing loose. Then I see one of those lawsuit commercials about the filter breaking apart and going to your lungs or heart. 
They only like to keep the filter in for 6 months. I am at 5 months now. Now that one clot has dissipated and the other is smaller. I can't wait to get the filter out. 
The blood thinner I am taking must be working.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's a relief for you Ray, glad everything is OK.


Thanks the blood thinner I am taking is doing its job.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Such a wonderful story of survival. It doesn't mean that God hates the people that don't survive. He loves them too. It means you have a purpose and you're not done yet.


I agree Cathie


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not the best picture, but hopefully you all can see the colors...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best picture, but hopefully you all can see the colors...
> 
> View attachment 270124



I do!!! I can’t believe I have never seen that now that everyone is talking about it... apparently it’s been around for a while.... I’m closely related to the ostrich I believe [emoji23]
Anyhow, very pretty!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> Well back from the ultrasound. Blood clot in left leg is gone. Right leg is smaller so they will be removing the IVC filter
> And I had McDonald's since the subject was brought up


Great news! So glad for you! [emoji2]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I worry about that too. I'm on bp medicine. If I get better mine will be dropping too. I'm sorry but 74/ 50 makes me wonder if they know what they're talking about.


That's close to what mine was when I couldn't stay upright! A really horrible feeling!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> Gosh Karen you could have had a really bad head injury. Glad it wasn't anything too serious causing it.
> I went through a phase of fainting like that when I was in my 20s, I didn't go to the doctor so never found out why but it was probably BP.
> I once fainted when I was on a walk with the family - if it hadn't been for my nose I would have landed flat on my face!
> They picked me up and leaned me on a gate but I fainted again and rattled down the 5 bars catching my chin!
> I looked as if I'd had a few rounds in the boxing ring not a gentle walk.


Oh my! You must have really been a sight to behold!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> If he hasn't put it up yet check out the Canadian clothesline with pulleys. They work. You stand in one place and move the clothes line to you. You don't have to keep moving the basket of clothes you move the clothesline.


I put one up like that many years ago at my first house. It went from the porch to a tree. Worked great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Great news! So glad for you! [emoji2]


Thanks Karen some of my stress has been relieved.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Nope it was a 1999 F150. I really only used it to tow my boat about 15 miles to lake Michigan. I didn't really pursue Ford. While I was in a coma my wife had a lawyer look into it. The saving grace is my auto insurance has catastrophic lifetime pip. So everything has been covered by State Farm.


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Sitting in the hospital waiting for a ultrasound on my leg and a half
> I have blood clot in each leg and they want to check if I can have my IVC filter taken out.


That is not good right?


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> We are buying our dream farm soon. I’m getting hubby to put me up a clothes line.


So the house sale is going through great. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> A year ago I suddenly started fainting. I went down 4 times in a week.
> 
> The first time I was in the shower. When I fell I hit the little bypass thingy that you pull up to make the water go up to the shower head.
> 
> After laying there a minute or two, I realized I hadn't rinsed my hair. The bright thing to do was stay down and just put my head under the faucet. At that moment, I was not bright. I stood up, rinsed my hair, and promptly passed out again, hitting the same pullup thing at the same spot on my arm.
> 
> A week later I went down and crunched my head on the floor tile and sprained my ankle.
> 
> Spent 2 days in the hospital. The reason was that unexplicably my blood pressure was suddenly MUCH lower than ever before. Went from 40 mg daily to 5 mg of my BP med. Been fine since.


Wow. No wonder it took so long to heal. It was an injury on top of an injury over and over again. Shame it must have been very painful.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Me too. Or if they haven't dried completely when you need them. It doesn't take as long. Just fluffs them up.


I know and they feel so nice afterwards.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well back from the ultrasound. Blood clot in left leg is gone. Right leg is smaller so they will be removing the IVC filter
> And I had McDonald's since the subject was brought up


That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best picture, but hopefully you all can see the colors...
> 
> View attachment 270124


I can see the blue. [emoji3]


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning one and all and happy Thursday!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to you and Happy Thursday back atcha!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Thursday everyone. I have been for another swim as yesterday’s was so successful. It has really helped with the swelling and bruising. The downside is that having less pain in my lower leg makes me more aware of the pain in the back of my knee, but I am content that there’s progress.

We are taking a break over the Easter Weekend in the New Forest... which isn’t all trees or as new as it sounds  It’s actually about 200 sq miles/ 380 sq km of woodland and heathland that was reserved by William the Conqueror for royal hunting back in 1079 and is now a National Park.

I shall have to let the family explore on foot and curl up with a book and my binoculars in the forecast sunshine


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thursday everyone. I have been for another swim as yesterday’s was so successful. It has really helped with the swelling and bruising. The downside is that having less pain in my lower leg makes me more aware of the pain in the back of my knee, but I am content that there’s progress.
> 
> We are taking a break over the Easter Weekend in the New Forest... which isn’t all trees or as new as it sounds  It’s actually about 200 sq miles/ 380 sq km of woodland and heathland that was reserved by William the Conqueror for royal hunting back in 1079 and is now a National Park.
> 
> I shall have to let the family explore on foot and curl up with a book and my binoculars in the forecast sunshine



Glad the swim was successful even though progress is never as advanced as we like... the New forest sounds relaxing though. I bet you’ll find some great photo opps for us)) a good book is always entertaining and even more enjoyable in a great environment. I could be envious[emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.

After cutting trees, and pruning and shredding, and hauling about another 20 bags of mulch and cutting our front lawn yesterday....today we are relaxing a bit.

It’s a bit overcast and cool, but should clear up and be in low 80’s later this afternoon. Come the weekend, buckets of rain are forecast. I guess it’s time to connect the rain barrels.

Enjoy the day....enjoy the New Forest...and swimming.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just wanted to drop in and say "hello!!" I'm going into town for groceries .


----------



## JoesMum

Today’s photos from ecologist Daughter are of newts. They’re pond amphibians and, particularly the Great Crested variety, not that common. 

Daughter is doing this trapping as part of her studies for her Great Crested Newt License - another endangered species you need qualifications before you can handle.

She went out bottle trapping last night. They create a trap from a fizzy drink (soda/pop) bottle and leave that in the pond. It doesn’t need bait. Once one stumbles into it, the others follow on!

This first trap has Smooth Newts.



And this one a Great Crested Newt


----------



## JoesMum

Forgot to say that the traps are left out for around 12 hours overnight. They caught 150 newts in this session last night! 40 of them were Great Crested. This pond is in pretty good shape


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thursday everyone. I have been for another swim as yesterday’s was so successful. It has really helped with the swelling and bruising. The downside is that having less pain in my lower leg makes me more aware of the pain in the back of my knee, but I am content that there’s progress.
> 
> We are taking a break over the Easter Weekend in the New Forest... which isn’t all trees or as new as it sounds  It’s actually about 200 sq miles/ 380 sq km of woodland and heathland that was reserved by William the Conqueror for royal hunting back in 1079 and is now a National Park.
> 
> I shall have to let the family explore on foot and curl up with a book and my binoculars in the forecast sunshine


That sounds like a lovely break. Enjoy it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well back from the ultrasound. Blood clot in left leg is gone. Right leg is smaller so they will be removing the IVC filter
> And I had McDonald's since the subject was brought up


Yep. Their food is great after a hospital or doctor visit. A quick meal after a long day. They have enough good nutritious items to do a quick fix.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best picture, but hopefully you all can see the colors...
> 
> View attachment 270124


Are you cooking out?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Today’s photos from ecologist Daughter are of newts. They’re pond amphibians and, particularly the Great Crested variety, not that common.
> 
> Daughter is doing this trapping as part of her studies for her Great Crested Newt License - another endangered species you need qualifications before you can handle.
> 
> She went out bottle trapping last night. They create a trap from a fizzy drink (soda/pop) bottle and leave that in the pond. It doesn’t need bait. Once one stumbles into it, the others follow on!
> 
> This first trap has Smooth Newts.
> View attachment 270157
> 
> 
> And this one a Great Crested Newt
> View attachment 270158


Wa-a-a-a-a-ay back, when my husband was still alive and my kids were little, we used to buy "water dogs" at the bait store to use for fishing. I don't think I could stomach that today. They turned into tiger salamanders.

Water dog:


tiger salamander:


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning one and all and happy Thursday!


Happy Thursday to you too. Saphire is having fun today. It's his first day outside.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Wa-a-a-a-a-ay back, when my husband was still alive and my kids were little, we used to buy "water dogs" at the bait store to use for fishing. I don't think I could stomach that today. They turned into tiger salamanders.
> 
> Water dog:
> View attachment 270180
> 
> tiger salamander:



They look very similar don’t they?  I’m not sure about using them as live bait either


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Happy Thursday to you too. Saphire is having fun today. It's his first day outside.



I hope Saphire enjoys it and doesn’t sulk too much when he has to come in again!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I hope Saphire enjoys it and doesn’t sulk too much when he has to come in again!


He will. Now he'll be begging everyday even when it's too cold. But he does enjoy the changes I've made to his indoor enclosure thanks to TFO. Maybe it won't bother him or me so bad this year.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Today’s photos from ecologist Daughter are of newts. They’re pond amphibians and, particularly the Great Crested variety, not that common.
> 
> Daughter is doing this trapping as part of her studies for her Great Crested Newt License - another endangered species you need qualifications before you can handle.
> 
> She went out bottle trapping last night. They create a trap from a fizzy drink (soda/pop) bottle and leave that in the pond. It doesn’t need bait. Once one stumbles into it, the others follow on!
> 
> This first trap has Smooth Newts.
> View attachment 270157
> 
> 
> And this one a Great Crested Newt
> View attachment 270158


I only saw second picture. But it is very cute.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Wa-a-a-a-a-ay back, when my husband was still alive and my kids were little, we used to buy "water dogs" at the bait store to use for fishing. I don't think I could stomach that today. They turned into tiger salamanders.
> 
> Water dog:
> View attachment 270180
> 
> tiger salamander:


Oh shame. Poor things.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270181


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270181


That'll teach me to brush my teeth or not.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> That's close to what mine was when I couldn't stay upright! A really horrible feeling!


My doctor calls me a brickle high blood pressure person. Believe it or not I don't even pass out when that happens. I pass out when it goes sky high. I do think bp is doing better because I'm on the right breathing treatment now.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thursday everyone. I have been for another swim as yesterday’s was so successful. It has really helped with the swelling and bruising. The downside is that having less pain in my lower leg makes me more aware of the pain in the back of my knee, but I am content that there’s progress.
> 
> We are taking a break over the Easter Weekend in the New Forest... which isn’t all trees or as new as it sounds  It’s actually about 200 sq miles/ 380 sq km of woodland and heathland that was reserved by William the Conqueror for royal hunting back in 1079 and is now a National Park.
> 
> I shall have to let the family explore on foot and curl up with a book and my binoculars in the forecast sunshine


That's great!!! Finding the real point of pain is winning.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> They look very similar don’t they?  I’m not sure about using them as live bait either



I can remember dad always getting me one to play with when he bought goldfish for trot line bait. I always thought it was one saved from a horrible fate


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I can remember dad always getting me one to play with when he bought goldfish for trot line bait. I always thought it was one saved from a horrible fate


I used to play with them in cricks and streams. I didn't touch them. I just caught them and looked. Then let them loose where I found them. My mother wouldn't let me have pets like that.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thursday everyone. I have been for another swim as yesterday’s was so successful. It has really helped with the swelling and bruising. The downside is that having less pain in my lower leg makes me more aware of the pain in the back of my knee, but I am content that there’s progress.
> 
> We are taking a break over the Easter Weekend in the New Forest... which isn’t all trees or as new as it sounds  It’s actually about 200 sq miles/ 380 sq km of woodland and heathland that was reserved by William the Conqueror for royal hunting back in 1079 and is now a National Park.
> 
> I shall have to let the family explore on foot and curl up with a book and my binoculars in the forecast sunshine


How lovely and the weather is looking good too.
Enjoy your break!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Forgot to say that the traps are left out for around 12 hours overnight. They caught 150 newts in this session last night! 40 of them were Great Crested. This pond is in pretty good shape


That's good news! (or should that be good newts?)


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Wa-a-a-a-a-ay back, when my husband was still alive and my kids were little, we used to buy "water dogs" at the bait store to use for fishing. I don't think I could stomach that today. They turned into tiger salamanders.
> 
> Water dog:
> View attachment 270180
> 
> tiger salamander:


I think the water dog is an axolotl, - if not its very similar. All types of salamander. The white ones are quite popular as pets.
They have lovely smiles!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. What a scorcher today turned out to be!
I put Lola outside in a large underbed storage box so he would have some real uvb and not just turn and run inside.
He enjoyed basking for a while and had a good feast on some clover and dandies, but sure enough, as soon as I let him loose in the garden he headed back in!
He really needs to get out more!!!
22'C (approx 77'F) expected tomorrow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Are you cooking out?



Nope. We were too knackered from all day long trimming.... perfect coals though for some baked sweet potato. Our favorite food on the grill.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. What a scorcher today turned out to be!
> I put Lola outside in a large underbed storage box so he would have some real uvb and not just turn and run inside.
> He enjoyed basking for a while and had a good feast on some clover and dandies, but sure enough, as soon as I let him loose in the garden he headed back in!
> He really needs to get out more!!!
> 22'C (approx 77'F) expected tomorrow!



But.... 22C ic closer to 71F  have to keep you honest!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. What a scorcher today turned out to be!
> I put Lola outside in a large underbed storage box so he would have some real uvb and not just turn and run inside.
> He enjoyed basking for a while and had a good feast on some clover and dandies, but sure enough, as soon as I let him loose in the garden he headed back in!
> He really needs to get out more!!!
> 22'C (approx 77'F) expected tomorrow!


Maybe planet earth is still cold where you are?..Saphire starts wanting to go outside in mid February...but the air is too cold.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope. We were too knackered from all day long trimming.... perfect coals though for some baked sweet potato. Our favorite food on the grill.


Mine too. As a matter of fact baked sweet potatoes are on the menu tonight. They make good leftovers too.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> But.... 22C ic closer to 71F  have to keep you honest!


Oops - that's what I meant, my finger must have stuck on the 7!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Maybe planet earth is still cold where you are?..Saphire starts wanting to go outside in mid February...but the air is too cold.


It's been really chilly here up until today!
Still so in the morning and night!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Oops - that's what I meant, my finger must have stuck on the 7!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


>


..............although in my sheltered, sun trap of a garden it may well reach 77F - I'll let you know!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. What a scorcher today turned out to be!
> I put Lola outside in a large underbed storage box so he would have some real uvb and not just turn and run inside.
> He enjoyed basking for a while and had a good feast on some clover and dandies, but sure enough, as soon as I let him loose in the garden he headed back in!
> He really needs to get out more!!!
> 22'C (approx 77'F) expected tomorrow!


That is an idea for extra sunshine when the ground starts turning cold.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooooooo.

Here are a few pix of our latest wood working project. A small piece of Burl Maple that I had collecting dust turned into a cute little ring box.

Full disclosure - wifey was the Chief Engineer and Master Craftsman behind this one. I assisted with the multiple set-ups and final sanding, sealing and finishing.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Oops - that's what I meant, my finger must have stuck on the 7!


I keep forgetting the math formula for that. I'm ridiculous about that. I can remember phone numbers from 40 years ago but can't remember that one simple thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That is an idea for extra sunshine when the ground starts turning cold.


It was more to keep him contained because he doesn't like being outside - trust me to have a tort with agoraphobia!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I keep forgetting the math formula for that. I'm ridiculous about that. I can remember phone numbers from 40 years ago but can't remember that one simple thing.


I just use google - there are lots of conversion sites that will do it for you.
I tend to use F more than C .


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooooo.
> 
> Here are a few pix of our latest wood working project. A small piece of Burl Maple that I had collecting dust turned into a cute little ring box.
> 
> Full disclosure - wifey was the Chief Engineer and Master Craftsman behind this one. I assisted with the multiple set-ups and final sanding, sealing and finishing.
> 
> View attachment 270191
> View attachment 270192
> View attachment 270193
> View attachment 270194


Thats beautiful! The polished finish is lovely.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooooo.
> 
> Here are a few pix of our latest wood working project. A small piece of Burl Maple that I had collecting dust turned into a cute little ring box.
> 
> Full disclosure - wifey was the Chief Engineer and Master Craftsman behind this one. I assisted with the multiple set-ups and final sanding, sealing and finishing.
> 
> View attachment 270191
> View attachment 270192
> View attachment 270193
> View attachment 270194


Very nice.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I just use google - there are lots of conversion sites that will do it for you.
> I tend to use F more than C .


That's what I know better. I couldn't quite do metric ever. I guess I just don't like it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It was more to keep him contained because he doesn't like being outside - trust me to have a tort with agoraphobia!!!


My tortoise doesn't like being in dirt. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I keep forgetting the math formula for that. I'm ridiculous about that. I can remember phone numbers from 40 years ago but can't remember that one simple thing.



Just rememer that 20C = 68F and 0C = 32F


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooooo.
> 
> Here are a few pix of our latest wood working project. A small piece of Burl Maple that I had collecting dust turned into a cute little ring box.
> 
> Full disclosure - wifey was the Chief Engineer and Master Craftsman behind this one. I assisted with the multiple set-ups and final sanding, sealing and finishing.
> 
> View attachment 270191
> View attachment 270192
> View attachment 270193
> View attachment 270194



Gorgeous!! Well done Wifey and assistant [emoji16]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just rememer that 20C = 68F and 0C = 32F


My tortoise can't do conversion math either so i guess I'll just have to trust him. One of my thermometers says 21c = 74f.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Thursday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> They look very similar don’t they?  I’m not sure about using them as live bait either


Is that the same as an axolotl?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> It's been really chilly here up until today!
> Still so in the morning and night!


Come across the pond...it was 96 deg (35.5c) here today! We've already had our first 100 deg day![emoji35]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooooo.
> 
> Here are a few pix of our latest wood working project. A small piece of Burl Maple that I had collecting dust turned into a cute little ring box.
> 
> Full disclosure - wifey was the Chief Engineer and Master Craftsman behind this one. I assisted with the multiple set-ups and final sanding, sealing and finishing.
> 
> View attachment 270191
> View attachment 270192
> View attachment 270193
> View attachment 270194


That's beautiful! I love stuff like that! Pretty ring, too!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I keep forgetting the math formula for that. I'm ridiculous about that. I can remember phone numbers from 40 years ago but can't remember that one simple thing.


This is the converter I have on my phone. I have the Pro version, so no ads.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aevumsoft.unitconverter


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Come across the pond...it was 96 deg (35.5c) here today! We've already had our first 100 deg day![emoji35]



Wow....and it’s still only April! Yikes!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I keep forgetting the math formula for that. I'm ridiculous about that. I can remember phone numbers from 40 years ago but can't remember that one simple thing.



F = (C x 9/5) + 32

Or ask Google to convert it - that’s quicker


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 270212



At 5’11” this is a problem I don’t have


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Is that the same as an axolotl?



Only because they’re amphibians. They’re not the same otherwise


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Come across the pond...it was 96 deg (35.5c) here today! We've already had our first 100 deg day![emoji35]


Oh no - way too hot for me, but thank you for the invitation anyway!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are going very slowly on the M3 motorway heading to Daughter to pick her up. Unfortunately a lot of other people are seeing the weather and heading for the coast too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Big storms heading our way. Lots of rain, localized flooding, high winds. The Weather Service has this entire area under a Flash Flood Warning. Time to batten down the hatches!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are going very slowly on the M3 motorway heading to Daughter to pick her up. Unfortunately a lot of other people are seeing the weather and heading for the coast too.


That is always the downside of travelling on a bank holiday especially with a bit of sunshine!
I'm sure it will be worth it when you get there.


----------



## Lyn W

Greetings to all on this Good Friday morning!
If you have a holiday - enjoy! If not - don't work too hard!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Big storms heading our way. Lots of rain, localized flooding, high winds. The Weather Service has this entire area under a Flash Flood Warning. Time to batten down the hatches!


Oh dear not a great Spring day for you!
Hope its not as bad as forecast. Stay dry and safe.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> At 5’11” this is a problem I don’t have [/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome to the club [emoji41]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooooo.
> 
> Here are a few pix of our latest wood working project. A small piece of Burl Maple that I had collecting dust turned into a cute little ring box.
> 
> Full disclosure - wifey was the Chief Engineer and Master Craftsman behind this one. I assisted with the multiple set-ups and final sanding, sealing and finishing.
> 
> View attachment 270191
> View attachment 270192
> View attachment 270193
> View attachment 270194


Nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big storm a coming. We are out pruning the very tops of our Hybrid Poplar trees. If we didnt prune, they might reach to Mars. Pruning helps maintain a shorter/rounder growth. But, it does require a bit of effort.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!



Hi Yvonne [emoji1308][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Two hours ‘til the first set of thunderstorms are scheduled to arrive.

First set of Poplars all topped....



Tops All Trimmed



Some Quite Large




Done for Now


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Two hours ‘til the first set of thunderstorms are scheduled to arrive.
> 
> First set of Poplars all topped....
> 
> View attachment 270258
> 
> Tops All Trimmed
> 
> View attachment 270259
> 
> Some Quite Large
> 
> 
> View attachment 270260
> 
> Done for Now


I've got a bunch of scrap lumber and large branches that need to be cut up for firewood, but the tall weeds and line trimmer come first. I'm still working at that.


----------



## AZtortMom

It’s Friday!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> F = (C x 9/5) + 32
> 
> Or ask Google to convert it - that’s quicker


Even though I've always loved math...I'll probably do Google.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!


Hello.


----------



## Cathie G

I got to see my first toad today. My brother made me go look. It's rainy and a cold 51° but I'm so glad I did. This little guy wasn't a baby. Maybe he's my toad from last year. I don't know how long they live or how fast they grow. I'm ecstatic. It's also really nice that my brother made me look.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain arrived on time. Massive rain storm arrived around 1400. Rain, pouring down the roof and over the drain pipes filled my 50 gallon drum even though I have yet to actually install the input pipes.

Rain, rain rain. Ok, time for an Easter Project....



Stage I - Shaping & Rounding


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270269
> 
> It’s Friday!



Cute little robin. A nest of three. Very nice. In your garden?


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270257


I love the potato heads in Toy Story!
When I was in uni I knew someone who had a false eye, and if people made the mistake of asking him to keep an eye on their chair or drink, that's exactly what he did!
It was pretty funny to see their reaction when they came back to find an eye on their chair or by their drink!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270300



The image of the day needs a caption....or a quote, or a title or a slogan.


----------



## Lyn W

It's been quiet in here today, not much to catch up on at all.
Everyone must be busy enjoying their Good Friday holiday.
As promised the temps have risen in the UK and this is set to be the hottest Easter weekend for 70 years.
In my sheltered garden the temp reading was 78F.
Lola didn't appreciate it at all and unless he was contained kept running back inside to his room.
He did graze for a short while on grass and clover but suddenly stopped as if he realised he was outside and trotted in again.
He is a very strange tortoise!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The image of the day needs a caption....or a quote, or a title or a slogan.


Buddha sees red !!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Buddha sees red !!!



Buddha likes cherries!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain arrived on time. Massive rain storm arrived around 1400. Rain, pouring down the roof and over the drain pipes filled my 50 gallon drum even though I have yet to actually install the input pipes.
> 
> Rain, rain rain. Ok, time for an Easter Project....
> 
> View attachment 270299
> 
> Stage I - Shaping & Rounding


Lucky you. I've yet to get a gallon but...there was an employee at petsmart that made sense. He said that rain is distilled water. Can't wait to see what you are working on this time.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's been quiet in here today, not much to catch up on at all.
> Everyone must be busy enjoying their Good Friday holiday.
> As promised the temps have risen in the UK and this is set to be the hottest Easter weekend for 70 years.
> In my sheltered garden the temp reading was 78F.
> Lola didn't appreciate it at all and unless he was contained kept running back inside to his room.
> He did graze for a short while on grass and clover but suddenly stopped as if he realised he was outside and trotted in again.
> He is a very strange tortoise!!!


It's been rainy and chilly here today. My little guy is funny too. He didn't even ask to go outside. Thank God! Maybe they like having a pet human at their beck and call.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've got a bunch of scrap lumber and large branches that need to be cut up for firewood, but the tall weeds and line trimmer come first. I'm still working at that.


Our yard needs work too. Maybe Monday. I just don't want to clean it up until I see hatchling praying mantis. My grandchildren will have to help.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270300


That is so funny... Our home goods store is trying to sell a sculpture like that for $500...in the meantime I was thinking whatever...I could do a pretty little betta for less then that.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> The image of the day needs a caption....or a quote, or a title or a slogan.



I don’t know im not good at english expression...maybe I’ll leave this to you all, you’re funnier than me hehe


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I don’t know im not good at english expression...maybe I’ll leave this to you all, you’re funnier than me hehe


I was so happy to see you in the CDR. I was watching for your image of the day. My aquarium water is cycling and testing good. I'm trying to learn more before I buy the little betta.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hi all, I cant remember if it was here in the CDR or not. Somebody here I think gave me reference books on weed ID. I wrote them down and cant find them. If it was a other thread I cant find.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Momof4

Hi CDR family!! Just got home and we had no service at the river. 
I’ll catch up soon and share post cards. I missed you guys!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Hi CDR family!! Just got home and we had no service at the river.
> I’ll catch up soon and share post cards. I missed you guys!!



Welcome back! Pix time..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all.

Our afternoon storms seem to have skirted around us. BUT, i do hear a slight drizzle... trees and lawns look good. Plus the pollen has all been washed away. Everything outside was getting a yellow green tint from so much pollen.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My doctor calls me a brickle high blood pressure person. Believe it or not I don't even pass out when that happens. I pass out when it goes sky high. I do think bp is doing better because I'm on the right breathing treatment now.


Breathing Treatment? Can you explain what that is?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think the water dog is an axolotl, - if not its very similar. All types of salamander. The white ones are quite popular as pets.
> They have lovely smiles!
> 
> View attachment 270184


They are very cute and pretty. I have however never seen a live one over here.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. What a scorcher today turned out to be!
> I put Lola outside in a large underbed storage box so he would have some real uvb and not just turn and run inside.
> He enjoyed basking for a while and had a good feast on some clover and dandies, but sure enough, as soon as I let him loose in the garden he headed back in!
> He really needs to get out more!!!
> 22'C (approx 77'F) expected tomorrow!


My little ones sulk when I bring them in at night time now. I am putting them outside more often and they absolutely love it. But are not happy when I bring them back inside again.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> But.... 22C ic closer to 71F  have to keep you honest!


You must take the 22 x 1.8 = 39.6 + 32 = 71.6F - I wrote the formula down and now can work it out on my own, thanks to Mark.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooooooo.
> 
> Here are a few pix of our latest wood working project. A small piece of Burl Maple that I had collecting dust turned into a cute little ring box.
> 
> Full disclosure - wifey was the Chief Engineer and Master Craftsman behind this one. I assisted with the multiple set-ups and final sanding, sealing and finishing.
> 
> View attachment 270191
> View attachment 270192
> View attachment 270193
> View attachment 270194


Oh, I love it. What a very clever idea.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 270212


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> F = (C x 9/5) + 32
> 
> Or ask Google to convert it - that’s quicker


Oops, It was Linda that gave me the formula. But I changed it to. F = ( C x 1.8 (9/5 = 1.8)) +32 and C= (F-32)/1.8


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Big storms heading our way. Lots of rain, localized flooding, high winds. The Weather Service has this entire area under a Flash Flood Warning. Time to batten down the hatches!


Aye yiay Captain!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Greetings to all on this Good Friday morning!
> If you have a holiday - enjoy! If not - don't work too hard!!


I was off yesterday, but am working this morning. We are loading containers, so have to be in the office for this morning at least.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi everyone!


Hi 'Ya Yvonne!
How are you?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm a coming. We are out pruning the very tops of our Hybrid Poplar trees. If we didnt prune, they might reach to Mars. Pruning helps maintain a shorter/rounder growth. But, it does require a bit of effort.


You must be one seriously fit person.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's been quiet in here today, not much to catch up on at all.
> Everyone must be busy enjoying their Good Friday holiday.
> As promised the temps have risen in the UK and this is set to be the hottest Easter weekend for 70 years.
> In my sheltered garden the temp reading was 78F.
> Lola didn't appreciate it at all and unless he was contained kept running back inside to his room.
> He did graze for a short while on grass and clover but suddenly stopped as if he realised he was outside and trotted in again.
> He is a very strange tortoise!!!


He is a very funny tortoise. Ha ha maybe he just feels safer inside the house.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Buddha likes cherries!


Futuristic Robot Buddha!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Futuristic Robot Buddha!


Or Buddha has night vision now and can see all!!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hi CDR family!! Just got home and we had no service at the river.
> I’ll catch up soon and share post cards. I missed you guys!!


We missed you too. But for some reason I thought you would be AWOL for longer.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all.
> 
> Our afternoon storms seem to have skirted around us. BUT, i do hear a slight drizzle... trees and lawns look good. Plus the pollen has all been washed away. Everything outside was getting a yellow green tint from so much pollen.


Mother nature doing a spring clean. Nice!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday Everyone,

The sun is shining, and we had rain this morning, so all is good on this end. And we are off tomorrow and Monday. Yay long weekend.

I hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, hope your Saturday morning is going good. Going to the feed and seed store today. Gonna get mazuri 5m21 and pasture seed for Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, hope your Saturday morning is going good. Going to the feed and seed store today. Gonna get mazuri 5m21 and pasture seed for Opo.


Have fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hi CDR family!! Just got home and we had no service at the river.
> I’ll catch up soon and share post cards. I missed you guys!!


Welcome back Kathy hope you all had a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> My little ones sulk when I bring them in at night time now. I am putting them outside more often and they absolutely love it. But are not happy when I bring them back inside again.


I think the problem is that Lola doesn't know he's a tortoise and is supposed to want to be outside.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday Everyone,
> 
> The sun is shining, and we had rain this morning, so all is good on this end. And we are off tomorrow and Monday. Yay long weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good Saturday.


Happy Saturday to you too Carol, hope you have a lovely long weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning fellow CDRers.
Another sunny day in Costa Del Wales, but rain is on its way next week so going to make the most of it this weekend.
Waiting for the ground to warm up a bit more before I try Lola outside again.
He is still in bed at the moment but he was up until almost 11 last night and wouldn't go to bed even with his lights off. 
Maybe it was something to do with the full moon - perhaps he's a weretort
Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi all, I cant remember if it was here in the CDR or not. Somebody here I think gave me reference books on weed ID. I wrote them down and cant find them. If it was a other thread I cant find.
> Any help would be appreciated.


Was www.thetortoisetable.org.uk one of them or actual books?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I was off yesterday, but am working this morning. We are loading containers, so have to be in the office for this morning at least.



Loading large CONEX type ocean going containers? Whats the product?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all! Had a short visit from my great grand kids yesterday. They brought me a cupcake that gramma helped them make. It has a Peeps on top - my favorite Easter candy! Can't say much for the appearance of the cup cake except it looked like they had fun making them!! Misty loves it when they come over.


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute little robin. A nest of three. Very nice. In your garden?



I wish! [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> I love the potato heads in Toy Story!
> When I was in uni I knew someone who had a false eye, and if people made the mistake of asking him to keep an eye on their chair or drink, that's exactly what he did!
> It was pretty funny to see their reaction when they came back to find an eye on their chair or by their drink!!



That’s hilarious [emoji38]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Hi CDR family!! Just got home and we had no service at the river.
> I’ll catch up soon and share post cards. I missed you guys!!



Hi Kathy!
Miss you [emoji8]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]
The heat is starting to set in here.
It was 99F yesterday and will be 97F Here comes the heat. The torts are doing great Shelly is her onry self. She has figured out the backdoor beeps when it opens. Shelly has gotten into the routine of parking herself next to little wall that resides right next to the backdoor when it it’s dinner time. If anyone knows Shelly, she is subtle as sledgehammer [emoji217]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! 
Finally getting some beautiful weather today! We have had enough spring cleaning! Any more rain and we will be washed away! 
Carol, hate that you have to work today and hope to see more pics of your shelled family enjoying the outdoors when they can.. 
Noel, I hope your seeing clearly for Easter! Shelly is going to make sure that you don’t miss her..
Mark, looks like you have been busy enough.. I do hope the weather gives you a break and enjoy the weekend now. 
Yvonne, I’ll bet misty isn’t the only one who enjoys the visit from the kiddos! My daughter loves the flavored peeps.. that’s her “easter thing. I still leave them as a surprise for her. She will never be too old for favorite treats 
Kathy, glad to read you back! Can’t wait to see your pics!
Ray... you can get mazuri at your feed store? I’m jealous!
Lyn- it’s not Lola’s fault that she prefers indoors! It’s one of the perks of being unique [emoji23]
Linda, what are you up too?? How was the forest? 
Cathy, I’d fill your rain barrel if I could but I want to see some pics of Sapphire please.

I’m running out of breath on the treadmill so I’ll cut this short.. I’m sure I’ll remember something else later HAPPY SATURDAY!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi all, I cant remember if it was here in the CDR or not. Somebody here I think gave me reference books on weed ID. I wrote them down and cant find them. If it was a other thread I cant find.
> Any help would be appreciated.


Here you go, Ray.

Check out post # 4. 

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/3-plants-help.173265/


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Breathing Treatment? Can you explain what that is?


Hello CarolM. I have to do a once daily inhalation powder for COPD and emphasima. To find the right one has been really difficult because I have food and drug allergies. Plus I have nasal allergies to pollen, dust, and especially grass mowing. I did finally find the right one. Now I need to find the right allergy treatment so I can eat better. And I will. I don't have time to be sick. I'm a survivor.


----------



## johnandjade

WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!

just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!

i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.

hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.

i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday

may the wibble be with you all!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

oh, i am checking emails kind of regulary now so feel free to msg me and i am more able to reply i lost alot of contact info so please feel free to ask mum for my details if any of you wish. love to all
\m/\m/


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You must take the 22 x 1.8 = 39.6 + 32 = 71.6F - I wrote the formula down and now can work it out on my own, thanks to Mark.


Yes! That works! And easy to remember.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oops, It was Linda that gave me the formula. But I changed it to. F = ( C x 1.8 (9/5 = 1.8)) +32 and C= (F-32)/1.8


It still worked. I'm always trying to convert the metric system to what I know. Right now I'm trying to figure out exactly how big a betta gets so he doesn't get stuck somewhere in his yet to be new home.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun has been out now for a few hours and I guess the storms really have passed us by. A few tornados to the south of us in Virginia. So, Sully is out grazing away. It’s windy and cool when the wind is blowing, but the sun hits things up (like a 70 lb tortoise’s shell). 

The sun’s rays have warmed up our deck as well. One of our resident lizards out basking. 




There are several species of lizards that live in Maryland, but only two species are likely to be seen in the home landscape: the five-lined skink, and the eastern fence lizard. Lizards eat insects and lay eggs in the spring under rotten logs or in the outer parts of a compost pile where the heat from the sun incubates them.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Had a short visit from my great grand kids yesterday. They brought me a cupcake that gramma helped them make. It has a Peeps on top - my favorite Easter candy! Can't say much for the appearance of the cup cake except it looked like they had fun making them!! Misty loves it when they come over.


Nice. They must give Misty extra hugs, kisses, and leave crumbs.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Finally getting some beautiful weather today! We have had enough spring cleaning! Any more rain and we will be washed away!
> Carol, hate that you have to work today and hope to see more pics of your shelled family enjoying the outdoors when they can..
> Noel, I hope your seeing clearly for Easter! Shelly is going to make sure that you don’t miss her..
> Mark, looks like you have been busy enough.. I do hope the weather gives you a break and enjoy the weekend now.
> Yvonne, I’ll bet misty isn’t the only one who enjoys the visit from the kiddos! My daughter loves the flavored peeps.. that’s her “easter thing. I still leave them as a surprise for her. She will never be too old for favorite treats
> Kathy, glad to read you back! Can’t wait to see your pics!
> Ray... you can get mazuri at your feed store? I’m jealous!
> Lyn- it’s not Lola’s fault that she prefers indoors! It’s one of the perks of being unique [emoji23]
> Linda, what are you up too?? How was the forest?
> Cathy, I’d fill your rain barrel if I could but I want to see some pics of Sapphire please.
> 
> I’m running out of breath on the treadmill so I’ll cut this short.. I’m sure I’ll remember something else later HAPPY SATURDAY!


Ok pictures coming soon.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Finally getting some beautiful weather today! We have had enough spring cleaning! Any more rain and we will be washed away!
> Carol, hate that you have to work today and hope to see more pics of your shelled family enjoying the outdoors when they can..
> Noel, I hope your seeing clearly for Easter! Shelly is going to make sure that you don’t miss her..
> Mark, looks like you have been busy enough.. I do hope the weather gives you a break and enjoy the weekend now.
> Yvonne, I’ll bet misty isn’t the only one who enjoys the visit from the kiddos! My daughter loves the flavored peeps.. that’s her “easter thing. I still leave them as a surprise for her. She will never be too old for favorite treats
> Kathy, glad to read you back! Can’t wait to see your pics!
> Ray... you can get mazuri at your feed store? I’m jealous!
> Lyn- it’s not Lola’s fault that she prefers indoors! It’s one of the perks of being unique [emoji23]
> Linda, what are you up too?? How was the forest?
> Cathy, I’d fill your rain barrel if I could but I want to see some pics of Sapphire please.
> 
> I’m running out of breath on the treadmill so I’ll cut this short.. I’m sure I’ll remember something else later HAPPY SATURDAY!


Ok found you again and found a way. Also the second one is a picture of our true crab apple blossoms.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!
> 
> just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!
> 
> i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.
> 
> i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday
> 
> may the wibble be with you all!!!!



Hi my friend!!
WIBBLE!!
Go to not see you! [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> oh, i am checking emails kind of regulary now so feel free to msg me and i am more able to reply i lost alot of contact info so please feel free to ask mum for my details if any of you wish. love to all
> \m/\m/


Oh My Gosh, John!!!!!! It is so good to hear from you. Yes, Linda has kept us updated on your situation. Was really sorry about you and Jade. You're just what we need here in the CDR, so I hope you're able to visit often!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> It still worked. I'm always trying to convert the metric system to what I know. Right now I'm trying to figure out exactly how big a betta gets so he doesn't get stuck somewhere in his yet to be new home.



Bettas don’t get very large, my guess would be a max of 2.5 inches..


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Bettas don’t get very large, my guess would be a max of 2.5 inches..





Maro2Bear said:


> Bettas don’t get very large, my guess would be a max of 2.5 inches..


That's length. But I also need to know width and height. There's a hole in his little mushroom house that worries me. No one says how wide(or tall) they get. I think it would be ok but I'm afraid to chance it. I am going to use rain and distilled water. Thanks for that inspiration.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270383


That's hilariously funny! I couldn't have drawn that stick figure any better myself. Post your own French captions. I wouldn't mind learning French.


----------



## Momof4

It’s so hard trying to catch up after a week away!! I’m sure I missed stuff. 

Here are some of our Arizona river pix! 
We really had a good time and even had rain one day. 
The weather was perfect!!

Sunsets from our campsite 



Cliff jumping for the teens


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!
> 
> just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!
> 
> i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.
> 
> i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday
> 
> may the wibble be with you all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270373



So nice to hear from you John!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270383



[emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> It’s so hard trying to catch up after a week away!! I’m sure I missed stuff.
> 
> Here are some of our Arizona river pix!
> We really had a good time and even had rain one day.
> The weather was perfect!!
> 
> Sunsets from our campsite
> View attachment 270384
> 
> 
> Cliff jumping for the teens
> View attachment 270385
> 
> View attachment 270386
> 
> View attachment 270387
> 
> 
> View attachment 270388
> 
> View attachment 270389
> 
> View attachment 270390
> 
> View attachment 270391
> 
> View attachment 270392


Those pictures are so beautiful. I'm happy just looking.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!
> 
> just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!
> 
> i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.
> 
> i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday
> 
> may the wibble be with you all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270373


Hey John!!!!
How the devil are you????
Great to not see you back in the CDR.
Yes Linda has kept us informed so you don't have to worry about going through all that again - unless you want to of course, you know we are good listeners!!
I hope Fido and the Degus are all well and happy birthday to Coco for yesterday!!
Does Adam know you are back?
@Tidgy's Dad - he does now!!
Anyway will speak soon - lovely that you're back!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270383


'Slow down so I can ketchup with you!'


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> It’s so hard trying to catch up after a week away!! I’m sure I missed stuff.
> 
> Here are some of our Arizona river pix!
> We really had a good time and even had rain one day.
> The weather was perfect!!
> 
> Sunsets from our campsite
> View attachment 270384
> 
> 
> Cliff jumping for the teens
> View attachment 270385
> 
> View attachment 270386
> 
> View attachment 270387
> 
> 
> View attachment 270388
> 
> View attachment 270389
> 
> View attachment 270390
> 
> View attachment 270391
> 
> View attachment 270392


Wow! What a fantastic trip in a beautiful area - lucky you!!!
Has it been a week already?
That has flown by!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> 'Slow down so I can ketchup with you!'


Hehehe with all that stomping...I was thinking of tomato wine.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Ok found you again and found a way. Also the second one is a picture of our true crab apple blossoms.
> View attachment 270375
> View attachment 270376


What a lovely tort!!
Beautiful flowers too!!


----------



## Reptilony

This is the beginning of the 7th era my friends, may it be another good one [emoji322]


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> This is the beginning of the 7th era my friends, may it be another good one [emoji322]


I hope it's good for you too Olivier!
Ummm - what is the 7th Era?


----------



## Lyn W

Hey! Just noticed we're on the 7000th page!!!
That's an awful lot of chat!
Congratulations to us all especially our founder Adam aka @Tidgy's Dad aka the Dark Lord


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> That's length. But I also need to know width and height. There's a hole in his little mushroom house that worries me. No one says how wide(or tall) they get. I think it would be ok but I'm afraid to chance it. I am going to use rain and distilled water. Thanks for that inspiration.


If your index and middle fingers together don't fit through easily, don't chance it. Also, is the hole straight, or does it have a bend to it? If there's a bend, it needs to be bigger. Don't forget to check all edges. You don't want shredded fins.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely tort!!
> Beautiful flowers too!!


I'll try to catch a picture when spring turns into summer. When the petals blow off it looks like a snowstorm...butterflies and people love to eat the crab apples. I watch people grab an apple from the tree. (less cleanup for me) This year should be even better. That tree is loaded!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'll try to catch a picture when spring turns into summer. When the petals blow off it looks like a snowstorm...butterflies and people love to eat the crab apples. I watch people grab an apple from the tree. (less cleanup for me) This year should be even better. That tree is loaded!


My tortoise still needs the help I'm getting from tortoise forum. And I need the support also. I think he's in a growth spurt even though he's around 17 years old.


----------



## Reptilony

Lyn W said:


> Hey! Just noticed we're on the 7000th page!!!
> That's an awful lot of chat!
> Congratulations to us all especially our founder Adam aka @Tidgy's Dad aka the Dark Lord



Yep, that’s it hehe [emoji1]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> It’s so hard trying to catch up after a week away!! I’m sure I missed stuff.
> 
> Here are some of our Arizona river pix!
> We really had a good time and even had rain one day.
> The weather was perfect!!
> 
> Sunsets from our campsite
> View attachment 270384
> 
> 
> Cliff jumping for the teens
> View attachment 270385
> 
> View attachment 270386
> 
> View attachment 270387
> 
> 
> View attachment 270388
> 
> View attachment 270389
> 
> View attachment 270390
> 
> View attachment 270391
> 
> View attachment 270392



Wow! Where is this!? Looks fun!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone else colring eggs tonight?


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> If your index and middle fingers together don't fit through easily, don't chance it. Also, is the hole straight, or does it have a bend to it? If there's a bend, it needs to be bigger. Don't forget to check all edges. You don't want shredded fins.


Yes. I think I'm going to plug the hole someway or just take it back. That hole bugs me. I already used a piece of sanding belt on the whole house and plugged holes inside it. The house is really cute but I'd rather have a cute happy betta. I read online that if you use a specific gel super glue it's not toxic. Possibly use shells to do that. I have a few....but why should I have to do all that to make it safe.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yep, that’s it hehe [emoji1]


I think he should drop in and say hay.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I think he should drop in and say hay.


Hey, you just made the 140,000th post! [emoji2]


----------



## EllieMay

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!
> 
> just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!
> 
> i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.
> 
> i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday
> 
> may the wibble be with you all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270373



Beautiful!!! Luv Labs!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok found you again and found a way. Also the second one is a picture of our true crab apple blossoms.
> View attachment 270375
> View attachment 270376



Oh how precious!!! She looks like a diva!! THANK YOU


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> This is the beginning of the 7th era my friends, may it be another good one [emoji322]


Sounds like a day of peace.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It’s so hard trying to catch up after a week away!! I’m sure I missed stuff.
> 
> Here are some of our Arizona river pix!
> We really had a good time and even had rain one day.
> The weather was perfect!!
> 
> Sunsets from our campsite
> View attachment 270384
> 
> 
> Cliff jumping for the teens
> View attachment 270385
> 
> View attachment 270386
> 
> View attachment 270387
> 
> 
> View attachment 270388
> 
> View attachment 270389
> 
> View attachment 270390
> 
> View attachment 270391
> 
> View attachment 270392



Gorgeous! Love that collage!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Hey, you just made the 140,000th post! [emoji2]


Hahaha hahaha!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh how precious!!! She looks like a diva!! THANK YOU


He is a diva dork boy. He hates being dirty.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else colring eggs tonight?
> 
> View attachment 270393
> View attachment 270394
> View attachment 270395
> View attachment 270396



Ooohhh... so pretty! Son and I have stuffed about 300 plastic... daughter is at work so the dying waits until in the morning so we can do it together... but eggs have been boiled and dye is selected). In the meantime, we made Easter deviled eggs


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I think I'm going to plug the hole someway or just take it back. That hole bugs me. I already used a piece of sanding belt on the whole house and plugged holes inside it. The house is really cute but I'd rather have a cute happy betta. I read online that if you use a specific gel super glue it's not toxic. Possibly use shells to do that. I have a few....but why should I have to do all that to make it safe.


Safe glue is any glue that is made with cyanoacelate. Super Glue gel (brand name), or even fingernail glue is safe.

Don't buy "aquarium glue). You'll pay a fortune for it, and it's no safer or better.

I suggest the Super Glue gel only because it's gel...won't run, at least not as much. After you make the bond and hold it for a minute, put a drop of ice water on the glue. Cures it almost immediately. I usually leave the glued object out of the tank for 24 hours, but it's not absolutely necessary.

You can also use it to glue a plant (anubias) to a rock. Eventually the roots will grow down into the substrate in the tank.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> He is a diva dork boy. He hates being dirty.



That’s right!! How could I forget she’s a He!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Brain is only semi functional today oh wait.... that’s everyday


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Safe glue is any glue that is made with cyanoacelate. Super Glue gel (brand name), or even fingernail glue is safe.
> 
> Don't buy "aquarium glue). You'll pay a fortune for it, and it's no safer or better.
> 
> I suggest the Super Glue gel only because it's gel...won't run, at least not as much. After you make the bond and hold it for a minute, put a drop of ice water on the glue. Cures it almost immediately. I usually leave the glued object out of the tank for 24 hours, but it's not absolutely necessary.
> 
> You can also use it to glue a plant (anubias) to a rock. Eventually the roots will grow down into the substrate in the tank.


Yes. I didn't want to even try it before I ran it through our forum. I have time to do it right. I need to learn first. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s right!! How could I forget she’s a He!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Brain is only semi functional today oh wait.... that’s everyday


Omg but me too. OH NO! You're making me remember that fateful day again!!!!!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

@Ray--Opo

See post number 139965. I think you missed it...it's the info you wanted. [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning fellow CDRers.
> Another sunny day in Costa Del Wales, but rain is on its way next week so going to make the most of it this weekend.
> Waiting for the ground to warm up a bit more before I try Lola outside again.
> He is still in bed at the moment but he was up until almost 11 last night and wouldn't go to bed even with his lights off.
> Maybe it was something to do with the full moon - perhaps he's a weretort
> Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday.


Oh no! A weretort? Does he grow big teeth and lots of hair?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Loading large CONEX type ocean going containers? Whats the product?


Frozen fish.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hi all! Had a short visit from my great grand kids yesterday. They brought me a cupcake that gramma helped them make. It has a Peeps on top - my favorite Easter candy! Can't say much for the appearance of the cup cake except it looked like they had fun making them!! Misty loves it when they come over.


Aww. Some play mates for Misty. I bet she has a ball with them.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone [emoji851]
> The heat is starting to set in here.
> It was 99F yesterday and will be 97F Here comes the heat. The torts are doing great Shelly is her onry self. She has figured out the backdoor beeps when it opens. Shelly has gotten into the routine of parking herself next to little wall that resides right next to the backdoor when it it’s dinner time. If anyone knows Shelly, she is subtle as sledgehammer [emoji217]
> View attachment 270362
> View attachment 270363


That is so funny. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day all - happy Sunday.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all & Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


I suggest you sleep with your mouth closed if you don’t want it to be a bowl of spiders and hinges.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270415
> 
> I suggest you sleep with your mouth closed if you don’t want it to be a bowl of spiders and hinges.


Anyone with six fingers, short arms and no thumbs needs all that hardware to grow!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo says Happy Easter!


----------



## jsheffield

Happy Easter!


----------



## Cathie G

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 270441
> 
> 
> Happy Easter!


Too funny...the earless darling is wanting a treat and bunny ears too...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Finally getting some beautiful weather today! We have had enough spring cleaning! Any more rain and we will be washed away!
> Carol, hate that you have to work today and hope to see more pics of your shelled family enjoying the outdoors when they can..
> Noel, I hope your seeing clearly for Easter! Shelly is going to make sure that you don’t miss her..
> Mark, looks like you have been busy enough.. I do hope the weather gives you a break and enjoy the weekend now.
> Yvonne, I’ll bet misty isn’t the only one who enjoys the visit from the kiddos! My daughter loves the flavored peeps.. that’s her “easter thing. I still leave them as a surprise for her. She will never be too old for favorite treats
> Kathy, glad to read you back! Can’t wait to see your pics!
> Ray... you can get mazuri at your feed store? I’m jealous!
> Lyn- it’s not Lola’s fault that she prefers indoors! It’s one of the perks of being unique [emoji23]
> Linda, what are you up too?? How was the forest?
> Cathy, I’d fill your rain barrel if I could but I want to see some pics of Sapphire please.
> 
> I’m running out of breath on the treadmill so I’ll cut this short.. I’m sure I’ll remember something else later HAPPY SATURDAY!


Ooh. Perfect summary. Love it. And I will get some photos for you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hello CarolM. I have to do a once daily inhalation powder for COPD and emphasima. To find the right one has been really difficult because I have food and drug allergies. Plus I have nasal allergies to pollen, dust, and especially grass mowing. I did finally find the right one. Now I need to find the right allergy treatment so I can eat better. And I will. I don't have time to be sick. I'm a survivor.


Well done and thank you for explaining.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!
> 
> just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!
> 
> i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.
> 
> i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday
> 
> may the wibble be with you all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270373


Oh wow. Welcome back Johnandjade. It is good to see you with us again.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It still worked. I'm always trying to convert the metric system to what I know. Right now I'm trying to figure out exactly how big a betta gets so he doesn't get stuck somewhere in his yet to be new home.


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270383


Oh what big shoes you have!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s so hard trying to catch up after a week away!! I’m sure I missed stuff.
> 
> Here are some of our Arizona river pix!
> We really had a good time and even had rain one day.
> The weather was perfect!!
> 
> Sunsets from our campsite
> View attachment 270384
> 
> 
> Cliff jumping for the teens
> View attachment 270385
> 
> View attachment 270386
> 
> View attachment 270387
> 
> 
> View attachment 270388
> 
> View attachment 270389
> 
> View attachment 270390
> 
> View attachment 270391
> 
> View attachment 270392


Ooh. It looks like you guys had lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else colring eggs tonight?
> 
> View attachment 270393
> View attachment 270394
> View attachment 270395
> View attachment 270396


We buy the chocolate eggs. Your eggs look awesome though.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ooohhh... so pretty! Son and I have stuffed about 300 plastic... daughter is at work so the dying waits until in the morning so we can do it together... but eggs have been boiled and dye is selected). In the meantime, we made Easter deviled eggs
> View attachment 270401


Really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says Happy Easter!
> View attachment 270424


Happy Easter Opo!!


----------



## CarolM

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 270441
> 
> 
> Happy Easter!


Happy Easter.


----------



## Lyn W

It's a bit late in the day but.............





Hope everyone has had/is having a lovely day and not eating too many choccie eggs!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says Happy Easter!
> View attachment 270424



Happy Easter Handsome!


----------



## EllieMay

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 270441
> 
> 
> Happy Easter!



Oh nice to see you here!!! What a lovely group you have there!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It's a bit late in the day but.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a lovely day and not eating too many choccie eggs!!!!



Happy easter Lyn! I definitely did eat too much ))


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> @Ray--Opo
> 
> See post number 139965. I think you missed it...it's the info you wanted. [emoji2]


Thank you I really haven't been on very long the last few days I will find it


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> @Ray--Opo
> 
> See post number 139965. I think you missed it...it's the info you wanted. [emoji2]


Thank you that was the thread. Have no idea how you found that. Thanks again.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Easter Monday all. 
Is it a holiday in your part of the world too?


----------



## Lyn W

Because Lola keeps coming back when I put him out I think I may rename him Boomerang!!
Or maybe Houdini if he images to get out of his slightly higher enclosure!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Happy Easter Monday all.
> Is it a holiday in your part of the world too?



Good morning Lyn ... it’s not a holiday for us. We had Good Friday and Easter Sunday... my kids are out of school for a staff day though, so I am working from home[emoji16]. Hope you enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah. Happy Easter Monday


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


I don’t have the strength


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness I'm retired! I don't get the Monday blues anymore, as each day is just like the last. Today I plan to mow the backyard (an easy chore because I have a 'toy' riding mower), and if the air stays calm, I'm going to fire up my battery operated 5 gallon sprayer and spray Round-Up on the weeds! I have a few baby enclosures to freshen up to make ready for the indoor babies to be able to go outside in the sun, but that's probably for another day.

Hope you all are well and are having nice weather.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness I'm retired! I don't get the Monday blues anymore, as each day is just like the last. Today I plan to mow the backyard (an easy chore because I have a 'toy' riding mower), and if the air stays calm, I'm going to fire up my battery operated 5 gallon sprayer and spray Round-Up on the weeds! I have a few baby enclosures to freshen up to make ready for the indoor babies to be able to go outside in the sun, but that's probably for another day.
> 
> Hope you all are well and are having nice weather.



I agree - i no longer get “depressed” late Sunday evening as i pondered about going in to work first thing Monday.

And, given that ther3 is always time “tomorrow”, i try not to kill myself trying to get toooo much done! (And relax).

Ok....it’s off to cut some logs up.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's a bit late in the day but.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a lovely day and not eating too many choccie eggs!!!!


Too late. Now I have to go cold turkey?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270458


The same to you Noel!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. Happy Easter Monday
> 
> View attachment 270475


Happy Easter Mark.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270476
> 
> I don’t have the strength


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I agree - i no longer get “depressed” late Sunday evening as i pondered about going in to work first thing Monday.
> 
> And, given that ther3 is always time “tomorrow”, i try not to kill myself trying to get toooo much done! (And relax).
> 
> Ok....it’s off to cut some logs up.


Lol. Sigh I am still doing that. But it will only be another 14 to 20 years then I am done. [emoji3]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lyn ... it’s not a holiday for us. We had Good Friday and Easter Sunday... my kids are out of school for a staff day though, so I am working from home[emoji16]. Hope you enjoy your holiday!


Thanks Heather. Everyday's a holiday for me at the moment. 
I was hoping to be back to work next Monday when the school hols finish, but because I don't have at least one good leg at the moment they don't want me until I'm fully mobile in case something happens and I'm injured or not able to do my job. So it may be a few more weeks yet. I'm not complaining!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Because Lola keeps coming back when I put him out I think I may rename him Boomerang!!
> Or maybe Houdini if he images to get out of his slightly higher enclosure!


images should be manages !!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. Happy Easter Monday
> 
> View attachment 270475


Happy Earth Day to you too Mark - although with the way we are ruining it I don't think it's got anything to be happy about!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....I’m not quite done yet, but since yesterday was Easter and today Easter Monday, i figured I’d share a progress report on the latest wooden project.

As you all most certainly recall, here was the start.




And here’s where we are today. I’m toying with adding a splash of gold leaf, then a nice final finish. But, it’s too sunny and nice to be inside...







Ok. Back outside....I have 10 bags of shredded mulch to put around our perennial garden and rose bushes.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Heather. Everyday's a holiday for me at the moment.
> I was hoping to be back to work next Monday when the school hols finish, but because I don't have at least one good leg at the moment they don't want me until I'm fully mobile in case something happens and I'm injured or not able to do my job. So it may be a few more weeks yet. I'm not complaining!


Are you still being paid?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....I’m not quite done yet, but since yesterday was Easter and today Easter Monday, i figured I’d share a progress report on the latest wooden project.
> 
> As you all most certainly recall, here was the start.
> 
> View attachment 270485
> 
> 
> And here’s where we are today. I’m toying with adding a splash of gold leaf, then a nice final finish. But, it’s too sunny and nice to be inside...
> 
> View attachment 270486
> View attachment 270487
> View attachment 270488
> View attachment 270489
> 
> 
> Ok. Back outside....I have 10 bags of shredded mulch to put around our perennial garden and rose bushes.


Is that an egg? I could not see the first two pics.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Because Lola keeps coming back when I put him out I think I may rename him Boomerang!!
> Or maybe Houdini if he images to get out of his slightly higher enclosure!


My critters came out long enough to eat. Then went back to snoozing. I think we're three of a kind.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....I’m not quite done yet, but since yesterday was Easter and today Easter Monday, i figured I’d share a progress report on the latest wooden project.
> 
> As you all most certainly recall, here was the start.
> 
> View attachment 270485
> 
> 
> And here’s where we are today. I’m toying with adding a splash of gold leaf, then a nice final finish. But, it’s too sunny and nice to be inside...
> 
> View attachment 270486
> View attachment 270487
> View attachment 270488
> View attachment 270489
> 
> 
> Ok. Back outside....I have 10 bags of shredded mulch to put around our perennial garden and rose bushes.


Every egg needs a chick or tort...just a thought...nice.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> images should be manages !!


He probably is imagining...they do images first for awhile.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....I’m not quite done yet, but since yesterday was Easter and today Easter Monday, i figured I’d share a progress report on the latest wooden project.
> 
> As you all most certainly recall, here was the start.
> 
> View attachment 270485
> 
> 
> And here’s where we are today. I’m toying with adding a splash of gold leaf, then a nice final finish. But, it’s too sunny and nice to be inside...
> 
> View attachment 270486
> View attachment 270487
> View attachment 270488
> View attachment 270489
> 
> 
> Ok. Back outside....I have 10 bags of shredded mulch to put around our perennial garden and rose bushes.



The pix won’t open for me.[emoji22]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I agree - i no longer get “depressed” late Sunday evening as i pondered about going in to work first thing Monday.
> 
> And, given that ther3 is always time “tomorrow”, i try not to kill myself trying to get toooo much done! (And relax).
> 
> Ok....it’s off to cut some logs up.


Yes it's nice to be retired...but who can resist the smell of cutting wood? I can't mow but I can use a few different handsaws. It's hard work that's relaxing.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Are you still being paid?


Yes thank goodness - goes to half pay after 6 months but I'll be back before then.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> The pix won’t open for me.[emoji22]



Interesting. This happens to me occasionally with other peeps pix. Then later, viewable.

I see them!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes thank goodness - goes to half pay after 6 months but I'll be back before then.


That's good. I feel for you. It's really hard to not be able to do a job that you love. As I remember, you are a teacher. What do you teach?


----------



## Cathie G

Ok lost the thread I was going to quote on. So I'm going to listen to a song that I've been hearing in my heart all day. It's called "A prayer in c".


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness I'm retired! I don't get the Monday blues anymore, as each day is just like the last. Today I plan to mow the backyard (an easy chore because I have a 'toy' riding mower), and if the air stays calm, I'm going to fire up my battery operated 5 gallon sprayer and spray Round-Up on the weeds! I have a few baby enclosures to freshen up to make ready for the indoor babies to be able to go outside in the sun, but that's probably for another day.
> 
> Hope you all are well and are having nice weather.



You too my friend [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates 
Fred is sporting his new hat!
[emoji4]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting. This happens to me occasionally with other peeps pix. Then later, viewable.
> 
> I see them!



The pix opened!!
Gorgeous work!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's good. I feel for you. It's really hard to not be able to do a job that you love. As I remember, you are a teacher. What do you teach?


I teach in a special needs unit in a comprehensive school so that's 11-16 year olds.
My main subjects this year are literacy, numeracy, science, CDT, Welsh studies, outdoor education, social skills, but it varies and I have taught almost every subject.
There is a big emphasis on life skills in all subjects.
I do love working with the kids but the paperwork is very frustrating and takes all the joy out of it - I suspect there are many other jobs where that happens.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270503
> 
> Happy Monday roommates
> Fred is sporting his new hat!
> [emoji4]


Arrriba!!! 
Happy Monday to you too Noel.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I teach in a special needs unit in a comprehensive school so that's 11-16 year olds.
> My main subjects this year are literacy, numeracy, science, CDT, Welsh studies, outdoor education, social skills, but it varies and I have taught almost every subject.
> There is a big emphasis on life skills in all subjects.
> I do love working with the kids but the paperwork is very frustrating and takes all the joy out of it - I suspect there are many other jobs where that happens.


No wonder you love your job. It's much the same trying to help my brother. A LOT of paperwork. I wish I could just concentrate on teaching him everyday living skills


Lyn W said:


> I teach in a special needs unit in a comprehensive school so that's 11-16 year olds.
> My main subjects this year are literacy, numeracy, science, CDT, Welsh studies, outdoor education, social skills, but it varies and I have taught almost every subject.
> There is a big emphasis on life skills in all subjects.
> I do love working with the kids but the paperwork is very frustrating and takes all the joy out of it - I suspect there are many other jobs where that happens.



.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok lost the thread I was going to quote on. So I'm going to listen to a song that I've been hearing in my heart all day. It's called "A prayer in c".


Then I ended up dancing to a bunch of songs including send me an angel by real life.


----------



## jsheffield

Lyn W said:


> I teach in a special needs unit in a comprehensive school so that's 11-16 year olds.
> My main subjects this year are literacy, numeracy, science, CDT, Welsh studies, outdoor education, social skills, but it varies and I have taught almost every subject.
> There is a big emphasis on life skills in all subjects.
> I do love working with the kids but the paperwork is very frustrating and takes all the joy out of it - I suspect there are many other jobs where that happens.



I taught 20 years in special education classrooms ... loved the teaching, loved the kids, got tired of the paperwork.

Jamie


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Momof4

Hey Mark
Can you carve this for me? Please.


----------



## Cathie G

jsheffield said:


> I taught 20 years in special education classrooms ... loved the teaching, loved the kids, got tired of the paperwork.
> 
> Jamie


I'm still trying to help my 60 year old developmentally disabled profoundly deaf brother. The paperwork is just one of the things in my way. I've decided to make mulch out of all the wooden heads and paper.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hey Mark
> Can you carve this for me? Please.
> View attachment 270518


yeah! I'd like to see you turn that on a lathe!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes thank goodness - goes to half pay after 6 months but I'll be back before then.


That is great. At least you don't have that worry.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270503
> 
> Happy Monday roommates
> Fred is sporting his new hat!
> [emoji4]


Is he going to a salsa party? Hi Fred[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....I’m not quite done yet, but since yesterday was Easter and today Easter Monday, i figured I’d share a progress report on the latest wooden project.
> 
> As you all most certainly recall, here was the start.
> 
> View attachment 270485
> 
> 
> And here’s where we are today. I’m toying with adding a splash of gold leaf, then a nice final finish. But, it’s too sunny and nice to be inside...
> 
> View attachment 270486
> View attachment 270487
> View attachment 270488
> View attachment 270489
> 
> 
> Ok. Back outside....I have 10 bags of shredded mulch to put around our perennial garden and rose bushes.


Yip I agree it needs some patterning on it.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Then I ended up dancing to a bunch of songs including send me an angel by real life.


So did you get your angel?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270517


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hey Mark
> Can you carve this for me? Please.
> View attachment 270518


Love that. Need one for the torts.[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everyone.
Last night I got my box for the torts outside. Now I just need to get the insulation and a few other things and then the babies will be set for the cold days. I now put them outside for during the day and they come inside during the night. As night time is cold for the little ones. But hopefully the box will sort that all out. 
Anyway have a good Tuesday and don't do anything I wouldn't. [emoji6]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting. This happens to me occasionally with other peeps pix. Then later, viewable.
> 
> I see them!


I see them too. Sometimes just 1 or 2 pix out of a series will load, but later on they are there. Really weird!


----------



## KarenSoCal

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270503
> 
> Happy Monday roommates
> Fred is sporting his new hat!
> [emoji4]


Margaritaville!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> I teach in a special needs unit in a comprehensive school so that's 11-16 year olds.
> My main subjects this year are literacy, numeracy, science, CDT, Welsh studies, outdoor education,



You teach California Desert Tortoise???

How cool is that! [emoji851]


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> You teach California Desert Tortoise???
> 
> How cool is that! [emoji851]



It is a vital part of the curriculum here in Wales!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> yeah! I'd like to see you turn that on a lathe!!


Hi Yvonne. Did you see the new thread form Michelle (aka yourlocalpoet) - Easter Eggs in Tortoise Breeding section? I wondered if with all your experience of females egg laying you could help her.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, after such a long weekend, I keep thinking it's Monday today.
Whatever day you think it is, hope it's a good one.
I have 2 appointments today.
Physio for one leg, GP for the other.
Hopefully the GP will refer me to get the clicky, painful knee sorted out sooner rather than later.
Meanwhile stuff to do, so will see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Hey Mark
> Can you carve this for me? Please.
> View attachment 270518



The trick is getting it delivered.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, after such a long weekend, I keep thinking it's Monday today.
> Whatever day you think it is, hope it's a good one.
> I have 2 appointments today.
> Physio for one leg, GP for the other.
> Hopefully the GP will refer me to get the clicky, painful knee sorted out sooner rather than later.
> Meanwhile stuff to do, so will see you later.
> TTFN


Good luck with your appointments Lyn.

School starts tomorrow for me but just a few more months until I finish Secondary school and study Animal management at college. I can’t wait


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everyone.
> Last night I got my box for the torts outside. Now I just need to get the insulation and a few other things and then the babies will be set for the cold days. I now put them outside for during the day and they come inside during the night. As night time is cold for the little ones. But hopefully the box will sort that all out.
> Anyway have a good Tuesday and don't do anything I wouldn't. [emoji6]



Good morning! I hope your photo logging your progress!!! Cause guess what??) I WANNA SEE!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Margaritaville!



Ummm... I’m going with Fred!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, after such a long weekend, I keep thinking it's Monday today.
> Whatever day you think it is, hope it's a good one.
> I have 2 appointments today.
> Physio for one leg, GP for the other.
> Hopefully the GP will refer me to get the clicky, painful knee sorted out sooner rather than later.
> Meanwhile stuff to do, so will see you later.
> TTFN



Good luck Lyn! Happy Tuesday


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The trick is getting it delivered.



I gave complete faith that you can accomplish this.

I luv the Easter egg too BTW.. I have a small collection of. unique eggs on my entertainment stand. Started them just out of school. have a buddy that always said “eggs” when he meant “love you” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... that’s where the first one came from.. it’s blown glass I believe.


----------



## EllieMay

I got a phone call last night for a new critter.. Someone in Arkansas has an adult bearded dragon that they can’t keep. Someone thought of me) I am going to go pick it up hopefully this afternoon if I can get off work on time Pics to follow!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270535


That is terrifying


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!
> 
> just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!
> 
> i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.
> 
> i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday
> 
> may the wibble be with you all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270373



John! How fabulous to see you wibbling on back in the CDR! I am so glad that you have popped in to not see us


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hey John!!!!
> How the devil are you????
> Great to not see you back in the CDR.
> Yes Linda has kept us informed so you don't have to worry about going through all that again - unless you want to of course, you know we are good listeners!!
> I hope Fido and the Degus are all well and happy birthday to Coco for yesterday!!
> Does Adam know you are back?
> @Tidgy's Dad - he does now!!
> Anyway will speak soon - lovely that you're back!



And @ZEROPILOT Ed


----------



## JoesMum

Hi everyone!

I hope you all had a good Easter! I ended up in the land of no wifi or mobile signal [emoji849]

It was lovely though. 

The New Forest is famous for its ponies roaming wild and free... fences are to keep them out rather than in. 



There were quite a lot of donkeys, cows and pigs roaming wild too. 

We did a lot of birdwatching and a lot of walking... just slowly... but my leg mostly held up. The weather was amazing, so I did opt to sit and rest while the rest of the family were more active at times. 

We went to Beaulieu (pronounced Bewley) - home of Lord Montagu and the national motor museum which currently has a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang exhibition on. 





We also went to Hurst Castle - built in the 1500s and pretty much in continuous use until the end of World War II. It’s at the end of a 2 mile shingle promontory and was used to defend Solent estuary between the mainland and the Isle of Wight. One of the UK’s most important ports is Southampton at the top of the estuary. 

Rather than walk the 2 miles on shingle with my bad leg, we got the little ferry boat from Keyhaven

The walking route:








The ferry!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope you all had a good Easter! I ended up in the land of no wifi or mobile signal [emoji849]
> 
> It was lovely though.
> 
> The New Forest is famous for its ponies roaming wild and free... fences are to keep them out rather than in.
> View attachment 270536
> 
> 
> There were quite a lot of donkeys, cows and pigs roaming wild too.
> 
> We did a lot of birdwatching and a lot of walking... just slowly... but my leg mostly held up. The weather was amazing, so I did opt to sit and rest while the rest of the family were more active at times.
> 
> We went to Beaulieu (pronounced Bewley) - home of Lord Montagu and the national motor museum which currently has a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang exhibition on.
> View attachment 270537
> 
> View attachment 270538
> 
> 
> We also went to Hurst Castle - built in the 1500s and pretty much in continuous use until the end of World War II. It’s at the end of a 2 mile shingle promontory and was used to defend Solent estuary between the mainland and the Isle of Wight. One of the UK’s most important ports is Southampton at the top of the estuary.
> 
> Rather than walk the 2 miles on shingle with my bad leg, we got the little ferry boat from Keyhaven
> 
> The walking route:
> View attachment 270539
> 
> 
> View attachment 270540
> 
> View attachment 270541
> 
> 
> The ferry!
> View attachment 270542
> 
> View attachment 270543
> 
> View attachment 270544
> 
> View attachment 270545




Oh wow! Those are great pictures, Linda. I love it!!!


----------



## JoesMum

When we picked up Daughter we got to meet the Common Pipistrelle bat she and her flat mate are looking after while he recovers from wing injuries





The Pip is about half the weight of...

The Brown Long Eared Bat (who you have seen before) was released last week having made it perfectly clear he was fully recovered and wanted out.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> When we picked up Daughter we got to meet the Common Pipistrelle bat she and her flat mate are looking after while he recovers from wing injuries
> View attachment 270548
> 
> View attachment 270549
> 
> 
> The Pip is about half the weight of...
> 
> The Brown Long Eared Bat (who you have seen before) was released last week having made it perfectly clear he was fully recovered and wanted out.
> View attachment 270550


Bats are fascinating creatures, that little fella is adorable


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> The trick is getting it delivered.



Forklift and delivery truck[emoji12]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope you all had a good Easter! I ended up in the land of no wifi or mobile signal [emoji849]
> 
> It was lovely though.
> 
> The New Forest is famous for its ponies roaming wild and free... fences are to keep them out rather than in.
> View attachment 270536
> 
> 
> There were quite a lot of donkeys, cows and pigs roaming wild too.
> 
> We did a lot of birdwatching and a lot of walking... just slowly... but my leg mostly held up. The weather was amazing, so I did opt to sit and rest while the rest of the family were more active at times.
> 
> We went to Beaulieu (pronounced Bewley) - home of Lord Montagu and the national motor museum which currently has a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang exhibition on.
> View attachment 270537
> 
> View attachment 270538
> 
> 
> We also went to Hurst Castle - built in the 1500s and pretty much in continuous use until the end of World War II. It’s at the end of a 2 mile shingle promontory and was used to defend Solent estuary between the mainland and the Isle of Wight. One of the UK’s most important ports is Southampton at the top of the estuary.
> 
> Rather than walk the 2 miles on shingle with my bad leg, we got the little ferry boat from Keyhaven
> 
> The walking route:
> View attachment 270539
> 
> 
> View attachment 270540
> 
> View attachment 270541
> 
> 
> The ferry!
> View attachment 270542
> 
> View attachment 270543
> 
> View attachment 270544
> 
> View attachment 270545


I remember going to that port when I was very young, I vaguely remember being very interested in finding little crustaceans and other aquatic creatures by the water edge....... nothings changed 12 years later


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I remember going to that port when I was very young, I vaguely remember being very interested in finding little crustaceans and other aquatic creatures by the water edge....... nothings changed 12 years later



Hello and welcome to the CDR. We may have already welcomed you, so forgive me if I had forgotten. I’m Linda and I live not that far from you in Kent. My daughter is the other side of you near Southampton 

The CDR is an international chat room where we share nonsense, puns, postcards and the occasional tortoise. Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate will be along shortly to take an order for a beverage of your choice. 

It is a little gloomy here, but the flying jellyfish will glow a little brighter if you polish them gently. Keep an eye open for the Wool Spider, if she exists, as she can get a little tetchy if we complain too loudly about the quantity of woolly socks she has knitted... she does forget we humans only have two legs each.


----------



## Ben02

Yep I’m new to the CDR and I’m finding it very amusing, I’m sure I’ll enjoy my stay


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, after such a long weekend, I keep thinking it's Monday today.
> Whatever day you think it is, hope it's a good one.
> I have 2 appointments today.
> Physio for one leg, GP for the other.
> Hopefully the GP will refer me to get the clicky, painful knee sorted out sooner rather than later.
> Meanwhile stuff to do, so will see you later.
> TTFN


Be easy on your legs. Dont over do it. Glad to hear your getting around.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the CDR. We may have already welcomed you, so forgive me if I had forgotten. I’m Linda and I live not that far from you in Kent. My daughter is the other side of you near Southampton
> 
> The CDR is an international chat room where we share nonsense, puns, postcards and the occasional tortoise. Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate will be along shortly to take an order for a beverage of your choice.
> 
> It is a little gloomy here, but the flying jellyfish will glow a little brighter if you polish them gently. Keep an eye open for the Wool Spider, if she exists, as she can get a little tetchy if we complain too loudly about the quantity of woolly socks she has knitted... she does forget we humans only have two legs each.


Don't lend the leprechaun any money.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope you all had a good Easter! I ended up in the land of no wifi or mobile signal [emoji849]
> 
> It was lovely though.
> 
> The New Forest is famous for its ponies roaming wild and free... fences are to keep them out rather than in.
> View attachment 270536
> 
> 
> There were quite a lot of donkeys, cows and pigs roaming wild too.
> 
> We did a lot of birdwatching and a lot of walking... just slowly... but my leg mostly held up. The weather was amazing, so I did opt to sit and rest while the rest of the family were more active at times.
> 
> We went to Beaulieu (pronounced Bewley) - home of Lord Montagu and the national motor museum which currently has a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang exhibition on.
> View attachment 270537
> 
> View attachment 270538
> 
> 
> We also went to Hurst Castle - built in the 1500s and pretty much in continuous use until the end of World War II. It’s at the end of a 2 mile shingle promontory and was used to defend Solent estuary between the mainland and the Isle of Wight. One of the UK’s most important ports is Southampton at the top of the estuary.
> 
> Rather than walk the 2 miles on shingle with my bad leg, we got the little ferry boat from Keyhaven
> 
> The walking route:
> View attachment 270539
> 
> 
> View attachment 270540
> 
> View attachment 270541
> 
> 
> The ferry!
> View attachment 270542
> 
> View attachment 270543
> 
> View attachment 270544
> 
> View attachment 270545



That is SO cool! I’m glad your leg “mostly” held up. Hope your resting it some now. I really love reading your adventures. This one looks amazing too!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everybody haven't been keeping up with the CDR for a few days. Still have problems sleeping some nights. The nerve pain in my amputated arm seems to be getting worse. Maybe because my pain in my leg is virtually gone. So that's all I focus on. Thinking about acupuncture. I slept all day a few days ago and so did Opo. My wife said Opo knew I wasn't feeling good. LOL
Anyways hopefully no one had any negative things happen to them .


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> I got a phone call last night for a new critter.. Someone in Arkansas has an adult bearded dragon that they can’t keep. Someone thought of me) I am going to go pick it up hopefully this afternoon if I can get off work on time Pics to follow!



This deal fell through. I hope it’s a good thing for the beardie. He belongs to a minor who’s mother has had enough of the lack of care being given. I think they are going to give it another shot.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everybody haven't been keeping up with the CDR for a few days. Still have problems sleeping some nights. The nerve pain in my amputated arm seems to be getting worse. Maybe because my pain in my leg is virtually gone. So that's all I focus on. Thinking about acupuncture. I slept all day a few days ago and so did Opo. My wife said Opo knew I wasn't feeling good. LOL


Ray I didn’t know you had your arm amputated, may I ask why that happened?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everybody haven't been keeping up with the CDR for a few days. Still have problems sleeping some nights. The nerve pain in my amputated arm seems to be getting worse. Maybe because my pain in my leg is virtually gone. So that's all I focus on. Thinking about acupuncture. I slept all day a few days ago and so did Opo. My wife said Opo knew I wasn't feeling good. LOL
> Anyways hopefully no one had any negative things happen to them .



Hey Ray! It’s good that your not feeling the leg pain. Hopefully you can get the arm sorted out too... I can’t imagine.... [emoji20].....
Maybe Opo slept enough to keep you company in some of your sleepless moments))


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Yep I’m new to the CDR and I’m finding it very amusing, I’m sure I’ll enjoy my stay



Welcome Ben! We could use an Animal Mgmt graduate around here Tell us what circumstances brought you to the TFO! I’m willing to bet you have some pics to share also). WE LOVE PICS!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Ray I didn’t know you had your arm amputated, may I ask why that happened?


It's the right hand and wrist. I also have my right leg amputated above the knee. It happened in 2015 in a vehicle accident. When I finally got home I bought my sully Opo and then found TFO. Both have been great for my recovery


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Welcome Ben! We could use an Animal Mgmt graduate around here Tell us what circumstances brought you to the TFO! I’m willing to bet you have some pics to share also). WE LOVE PICS!!!


Thank you, I’m hear because I have 3 tort youngsters (Greeks) who always keep me on my toes. There names are Patty, Selma and Marge.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> It's the right hand and wrist. I also have my right leg amputated above the knee. It happened in 2015 in a vehicle accident. When I finally got home I bought my sully Opo and then found TFO. Both have been great for my recovery


I’m so sorry to hear that I hope Opo’s treating you well


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Yep I’m new to the CDR and I’m finding it very amusing, I’m sure I’ll enjoy my stay


When I first found the CDR. It started me at the first post from @Tidgy's Dad . So I kept reading about 2 pages and then realized I was reading old posts. The posts were funny and off the wall  So with that in mind I was posting off the wall stories. Then I realized it had changed somewhat in format. So I changed in ordinance with the forum now. There are still very funny posts but not quite off the wall the way I was writing. I cant imagine what the members here thought of my craziness. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02
said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that I hope Opo’s treating you well


Opo gives me a reason to get out of bed. My wife and Opo have been life savers for me.
And also the members here on TFO


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> When I first found the CDR. It started me at the first post from @Tidgy's Dad . So I kept reading about 2 pages and then realized I was reading old posts. The posts were funny and off the wall  So with that in mind I was posting off the wall stories. Then I realized it had changed somewhat in format. So I changed in ordinance with the forum now. There are still very funny posts but not quite off the wall the way I was writing. I cant imagine what the members here thought of my craziness. LOL


Yep it put me on page 7002 and I was very confused


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everybody haven't been keeping up with the CDR for a few days. Still have problems sleeping some nights. The nerve pain in my amputated arm seems to be getting worse. Maybe because my pain in my leg is virtually gone. So that's all I focus on. Thinking about acupuncture. I slept all day a few days ago and so did Opo. My wife said Opo knew I wasn't feeling good. LOL
> Anyways hopefully no one had any negative things happen to them .


I have had acupunture after a few crashes with cars. I came back quicker with than without acupunture and regular physical therapy. I also did the cupping to trap blood in the area like a bruise to overoxygenate the area and would highly recommend both. The trick is finding a high quality acupunturist- I am lucky since my buddies sister did it. The acupressure massage was at the line between just right and painful. She can crack walnuts in her hand! Wish you well recovering


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Looks like we have a full house!

Just a gorgeous day here in Maryland. Yep, i got out on the water just after 7 for about four hours.... Very calm and peaceful. Even the migratory geese and swans and loons are gone. But, the Bald Eagles are all very present and the Osprey have returned from their winter vacation down in warmer areas.

And, some pix


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> So did you get your angel?


Yes. I found some conflicting info online today along with how to treat bottled spring water. (Not distilled). I'm getting closer to bringing home my betta. I saw one yesterday that was beautiful and to my surprise he leaped in the bowl he was in. I wanted him bad! He was an emerald green with blue fins and other colors and not expensive. If he's still there tomorrow I don't know if I'll be able to resist. There's beautiful costlier bettas there but he caught my attention.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Looks like we have a full house!
> 
> Just a gorgeous day here in Maryland. Yep, i got out on the water just after 7 for about four hours.... Very calm and peaceful. Even the migratory geese and swans and loons are gone. But, the Bald Eagles are all very present and the Osprey have returned from their winter vacation down in warmer areas.
> 
> And, some pix
> 
> View attachment 270565
> View attachment 270566
> View attachment 270567
> View attachment 270568
> View attachment 270569
> View attachment 270570



Stunning!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I found some conflicting info online today along with how to treat bottled spring water. (Not distilled). I'm getting closer to bringing home my betta. I saw one yesterday that was beautiful and to my surprise he leaped in the bowl he was in. I wanted him bad! He was an emerald green with blue fins and other colors and not expensive. If he's still there tomorrow I don't know if I'll be able to resist. There's beautiful costlier bettas there but he caught my attention.


Bettas are stunning fish, I’d love to see some pictures of yours. In the UK I see lots of ragged looking bettas in places like “Pets at home”. It’s sad really as they are such majestic creatures.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This deal fell through. I hope it’s a good thing for the beardie. He belongs to a minor who’s mother has had enough of the lack of care being given. I think they are going to give it another shot.


Maybe some real info from you can help also. If she asks. It sounds like she cares.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Thank you, I’m hear because I have 3 tort youngsters (Greeks) who always keep me on my toes. There names are Patty, Selma and Marge.


Adorable.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Bettas are stunning fish, I’d love to see some pictures of yours. In the UK I see lots of ragged looking bettas in places like “Pets at home”. It’s sad really as they are such majestic creatures.


I'm just cycling my first aquarium. My water tests perfect just a little hard. BUT I wanted to understand the water first so I waited. Soon...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Looks like we have a full house!
> 
> Just a gorgeous day here in Maryland. Yep, i got out on the water just after 7 for about four hours.... Very calm and peaceful. Even the migratory geese and swans and loons are gone. But, the Bald Eagles are all very present and the Osprey have returned from their winter vacation down in warmer areas.
> 
> And, some pix
> 
> View attachment 270565
> View attachment 270566
> View attachment 270567
> View attachment 270568
> View attachment 270569
> View attachment 270570


Beautiful pics! I love eagles but osprey are my favorite. I love watching them dive from the sky to catch dinner. I've tried to get a picture of it but never was able to.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I'm just cycling my first aquarium. My water tests perfect just a little hard. BUT I wanted to understand the water first so I waited. Soon...


Aquarium rocks can really increase water hardness. Higher hardness can be good for crustaceans but not for most fish. It’s a delicate balance but you will get there


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Aquarium rocks can really increase water hardness. Higher hardness can be good for crustaceans but not for most fish. It’s a delicate balance but you will get there


It's our city water. I think I've found a way to balance it better. It can be a mix? of rain, bottled spring, and treated tap. And a test kit.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> It's our city water. I think I've found a way to balance it better. It can be a mix? of rain, bottled spring, and treated tap. And a test kit.


It’s a lot easier with fish as copper is toxic to crustaceans, would you believe that most generic aquarium chemicals have copper in them. Typical!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Looks like we have a full house!
> 
> Just a gorgeous day here in Maryland. Yep, i got out on the water just after 7 for about four hours.... Very calm and peaceful. Even the migratory geese and swans and loons are gone. But, the Bald Eagles are all very present and the Osprey have returned from their winter vacation down in warmer areas.
> 
> And, some pix
> 
> View attachment 270565
> View attachment 270566
> View attachment 270567
> View attachment 270568
> View attachment 270569
> View attachment 270570


So peaceful... No alligators lurking under the surface, either.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270535


A little bit on the creepy side. If I saw that first thing in the morning, I would want something MUCH stronger than coffee!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> It’s a lot easier with fish as copper is toxic to crustaceans, would you believe that most generic aquarium chemicals have copper in them. Typical!!!


Does it say that on the bottle?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> A little bit on the creepy side. If I saw that first thing in the morning, I would want something MUCH stronger than coffee!


It's probably what happens to kids with a new toy...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Does it say that on the bottle?


Most of the time they don’t say, I have to buy a copper test kit and most of them have copper in. You have to be very careful


----------



## Ben02

Ben02 said:


> Most of the time they don’t say, I have to buy a copper test kit and most of them have copper in. You have to be very careful


It’s a good thing to have anyway as too much copper can also affect fish.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

A couple weekends ago, my significant other brought home a betta fish. It's a male koi betta. It doesn't look like most bettas... In fact, it doesn't look that much like a betta to me, at all. It does look sort of like a miniature koi... It has some black and silver-white, and a tinge of orange. Its body is the placket type, so no long flowing tail. If I had made the choice, I would have chosen differently. It's interesting, though. This is my first fish ever.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> A couple weekends ago, my significant other brought home a betta fish. It's a male koi betta. It doesn't look like most bettas... In fact, it doesn't look that much like a betta to me, at all. It does look sort of like a miniature koi... It has some black and silver-white, and a tinge of orange. Its body is the placket type, so no long flowing tail. If I had made the choice, I would have chosen differently. It's interesting, though. This is my first fish ever.


I’m intrigued, may we see a picture if you have one?


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Most of the time they don’t say, I have to buy a copper test kit and most of them have copper in. You have to be very careful


Ok. My 40 year old son and I are going to have a blast testing waters and chemicals soon. We've been looking at that kind of stuff since he was 16 and being home schooled. I'm probably being ridiculous but...


----------



## Ben02

My number 1 rule: don’t get your chemicals mixed up!!! I’ve done that many times


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.




He doesn't have a name yet...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Our (recent acquisition) male koi betta fish is currently housed in a 2.5 gallon tank. We will be upgrading the housing before long. Ideally, we could move the betta into a somewhat larger (sturdy and well-secured) tank next to the mud turtles' tank. I get the feeling the fish might enjoy the mud turtles' antics as much as the cats do!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...


He has a cute little puppy face.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> My number 1 rule: don’t get your chemicals mixed up!!! I’ve done that many times


What do you think about stress coat from petsmart? Called API.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Our (recent acquisition) male koi betta fish is currently housed in a 2.5 gallon tank. We will be upgrading the housing before long. Ideally, we could move the betta into a somewhat larger (sturdy and well-secured) tank next to the mud turtles' tank. I get the feeling the fish might enjoy the mud turtles' antics as much as the cats do!


A fish next door might stimulate them from doldrums too. If it gets too chaotic put a pretty peace of card stock between the two.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Ok. My 40 year old son and I are going to have a blast testing waters and chemicals soon. We've been looking at that kind of stuff since he was 16 and being home schooled. I'm probably being ridiculous but...





Cathie G said:


> What do you think about stress coat from petsmart? Called API.


thats should be ok, that’s made for fish.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everyone.
> Last night I got my box for the torts outside. Now I just need to get the insulation and a few other things and then the babies will be set for the cold days. I now put them outside for during the day and they come inside during the night. As night time is cold for the little ones. But hopefully the box will sort that all out.
> Anyway have a good Tuesday and don't do anything I wouldn't. [emoji6]


How cold does it get? At night? It's just really interesting to me. Have fun with your new tortoise box. I must have missed your summary...


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Good luck with your appointments Lyn.
> 
> School starts tomorrow for me but just a few more months until I finish Secondary school and study Animal management at college. I can’t wait


Thanks Ben.
You'll have exams coming up soon then, so I hope your revision goes well and wish you every success in those.
Animal management will be a great course I'm sure. It certainly helps if you are studying something you enjoy!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't lend the leprechaun any money.


Yea cause they only pay you back with a rainbow.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270535


That's quite scary!!


----------



## Momof4

Ben02 said:


> Yep I’m new to the CDR and I’m finding it very amusing, I’m sure I’ll enjoy my stay



Welcome to the CDR @Ben02

You’re about the same age as my son. 
Now I’m feeling old at 49!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope you all had a good Easter! I ended up in the land of no wifi or mobile signal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was lovely though.
> 
> The New Forest is famous for its ponies roaming wild and free... fences are to keep them out rather than in.
> View attachment 270536
> 
> 
> There were quite a lot of donkeys, cows and pigs roaming wild too.
> 
> We did a lot of birdwatching and a lot of walking... just slowly... but my leg mostly held up. The weather was amazing, so I did opt to sit and rest while the rest of the family were more active at times.
> 
> We went to Beaulieu (pronounced Bewley) - home of Lord Montagu and the national motor museum which currently has a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang exhibition on.
> View attachment 270537
> 
> View attachment 270538
> 
> We also went to Hurst Castle - built in the 1500s and pretty much in continuous use until the end of World War II. It’s at the end of a 2 mile shingle promontory and was used to defend Solent estuary between the mainland and the Isle of Wight. One of the UK’s most important ports is Southampton at the top of the estuary.
> 
> Rather than walk the 2 miles on shingle with my bad leg, we got the little ferry boat from Keyhaven
> 
> The walking route:
> View attachment 270539
> 
> 
> View attachment 270540
> 
> View attachment 270541
> 
> 
> The ferry!
> View attachment 270542
> 
> View attachment 270543
> 
> View attachment 270544
> 
> View attachment 270545


Welcome back, LInda.
Wonderful pics and the weather was glorious so looks like you had a great weekend.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It's the right hand and wrist. I also have my right leg amputated above the knee. It happened in 2015 in a vehicle accident. When I finally got home I bought my sully Opo and then found TFO. Both have been great for my recovery


Me the same. First I found my little walking rock Saphire. He got me through a lot. TFO is helping me help him like I want to. CDR is helping in a different way.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> This deal fell through. I hope it’s a good thing for the beardie. He belongs to a minor who’s mother has had enough of the lack of care being given. I think they are going to give it another shot.


Aw that's a shame, I was looking forward to seeing the new addition to your family.


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...



It’s actually a female and really cool!


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> What do you think about stress coat from petsmart? Called API.



That’s what I have used for 3yrs.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> When I first found the CDR. It started me at the first post from @Tidgy's Dad . So I kept reading about 2 pages and then realized I was reading old posts. The posts were funny and off the wall  So with that in mind I was posting off the wall stories. Then I realized it had changed somewhat in format. So I changed in ordinance with the forum now. There are still very funny posts but not quite off the wall the way I was writing. I cant imagine what the members here thought of my craziness. LOL


Probably didn't notice, Ray, as I always say you don't have to be mad to post here but it helps.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have had acupunture after a few crashes with cars. I came back quicker with than without acupunture and regular physical therapy. I also did the cupping to trap blood in the area like a bruise to overoxygenate the area and would highly recommend both. The trick is finding a high quality acupunturist- I am lucky since my buddies sister did it. The acupressure massage was at the line between just right and painful. She can crack walnuts in her hand! Wish you well recovering


We used to play darts with the hedgehogs in here, will that work?
I hope you made a full recovery with no lasting after effects.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Looks like we have a full house!
> 
> Just a gorgeous day here in Maryland. Yep, i got out on the water just after 7 for about four hours.... Very calm and peaceful. Even the migratory geese and swans and loons are gone. But, the Bald Eagles are all very present and the Osprey have returned from their winter vacation down in warmer areas.
> 
> And, some pix
> 
> View attachment 270565
> View attachment 270566
> View attachment 270567
> View attachment 270568
> View attachment 270569
> View attachment 270570


Simply beautiful -spring has well and truly sprung (for now!)


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> thats should be ok, that’s made for fish.


I'm going to buy the copper test stuff anyway. It's interesting because I knew a woman with Wilson's disease. She didn't have enough copper. But once I get my betta I would still want the testing strips instead of having to run around here there and everywhere to keep his little home safe.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...


He looks a bit nervous and shy


----------



## Ben02

Momof4 said:


> Welcome to the CDR @Ben02
> 
> You’re about the same age as my son.
> Now I’m feeling old at 49!


Haha thank you, your still young!!!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Ben.
> You'll have exams coming up soon then, so I hope your revision goes well and wish you every success in those.
> Animal management will be a great course I'm sure. It certainly helps if you are studying something you enjoy!


Thank you Lyn, GCSEs are approaching


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Probably didn't notice, Ray, as I always say you don't have to be mad to post here but it helps.


LOL


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> That’s what I have used for 3yrs.


That's good to know. I have the stress zyme too. My water is good to do it. I'm just trying to be saturated with information before I add an animal.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Welcome to the CDR @Ben02
> 
> You’re about the same age as my son.
> Now I’m feeling old at 49!


Yea but he's an old 16. Loves critters.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> That's good to know. I have the stress zyme too. My water is good to do it. I'm just trying to be saturated with information before I add an animal.


Don’t worry, fish are more hardy when it comes to chemicals compared to crustaceans. All aquarium chemicals I based mainly on the safety of fish aslong as you follow the correct dosage. Hardness in the water is needed for crustaceans so they can get a nice hard shell after a moult aswell as calcium.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> It’s actually a female and really cool!


That's funny.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
The weather is about to change here and we're back to wet and chilly from tomorrow.
My physio went well - back in 3 weeks and the GP is sending me for an xray on my other knee.
I'm hoping they'll do that when I see my fracture doc on Friday to save me a trip.
It's been quite busy here today - good to see all the chat!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Thank you Lyn, GCSEs are approaching


2 months or less and they'll all be over! 
I hope we're not distracting you from your revision!
We may have start to nag you to get back to your books


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Don’t worry, fish are more hardy when it comes to chemicals compared to crustaceans. All aquarium chemicals I based mainly on the safety of fish aslong as you follow the correct dosage. Hardness in the water is needed for crustaceans so they can get a nice hard shell after a moult aswell as calcium.


Ok what would you suggest I add to 1 gallon of water of the stress coat. It says 5ml to 10gallons. Just for a water change of 2 liters a week. Should I add some stress zyme too? Keep a couple of gallons ahead? I have a 5gallon aquarium. I'll have a week to get a general idea after I buy a little living creature.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok what would you suggest I add to 1 gallon of water of the stress coat. It says 5ml to 10gallons. Just for a water change of 2 liters a week. Should I add some stress zyme too? Keep a couple of gallons ahead? I have a 5gallon aquarium. I'll have a week to get a general idea after I buy a little living creature.


I just saw Lynw's post. Ignore me and get back to your books.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...


That's an awfully pretty fish!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I just saw Lynw's post. Ignore me and get back to your books.


I'm sure he'll be happy to help you when he can Cathie.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure he'll be happy to help you when he can Cathie.


Yes...and he's just one of my angels. I'll be fine until he has time. Pastel tortie, AZtort mom, CarolM, mom of 4, Rayopo, CherylH, YavonneG, the CDR, Ellie May, black dog etc...


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Thank you, I’m hear because I have 3 tort youngsters (Greeks) who always keep me on my toes. There names are Patty, Selma and Marge.



Awwwww!!! Precious! I bet they do keep you busy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have had acupunture after a few crashes with cars. I came back quicker with than without acupunture and regular physical therapy. I also did the cupping to trap blood in the area like a bruise to overoxygenate the area and would highly recommend both. The trick is finding a high quality acupunturist- I am lucky since my buddies sister did it. The acupressure massage was at the line between just right and painful. She can crack walnuts in her hand! Wish you well recovering


Was the cupping done by the acupuncturist?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> A couple weekends ago, my significant other brought home a betta fish. It's a male koi betta. It doesn't look like most bettas... In fact, it doesn't look that much like a betta to me, at all. It does look sort of like a miniature koi... It has some black and silver-white, and a tinge of orange. Its body is the placket type, so no long flowing tail. If I had made the choice, I would have chosen differently. It's interesting, though. This is my first fish ever.



Where is the pic????


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Where is the pic????



A few pages back!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...



Oh how SPECIAL!!! I see plenty of the betta and the koi!!! Luv him!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It’s actually a female and really cool!



I thought that so but doubted myself as the fish knowledge is limited


----------



## EllieMay

It took me a minute to catch up! This is more action than the CDR has seen in a while!!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

@Momof4
Kathy, where in Arizona did you go? I am looking at booking a week near Hivasu Creek \ Grand Canyon this summer. I bought my son a kayak today to start training but I’d like to paddle it and see the waterfalls!!! I’m wondering where I should plan to stay....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> That's an awfully pretty fish!


Thank you! He has lots of attitude, too! He's just beginning to show some of it...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> It’s actually a female and really cool!


Female? It was labeled as a male koi betta... Not that labeling is always reliable... How can you tell? I'm a novice when it comes to fish.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to buy the copper test stuff anyway. It's interesting because I knew a woman with Wilson's disease. She didn't have enough copper. But once I get my betta I would still want the testing strips instead of having to run around here there and everywhere to keep his little home safe.


Copper may or may not be an issue with your tap water, depending largely on what the pipes are made of between the water source(s) and your house. The required water quality testing for your provider is probably public record... Although anyone looking would likely have to go digging on the U.S. EPA's website or the state counterpart's website to find it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Probably didn't notice, Ray, as I always say you don't have to be mad to post here but it helps.


Very true!


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my placemarker. I'm all caught up until tomorrow! Later all!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> @Momof4
> Kathy, where in Arizona did you go? I am looking at booking a week near Hivasu Creek \ Grand Canyon this summer. I bought my son a kayak today to start training but I’d like to paddle it and see the waterfalls!!! I’m wondering where I should plan to stay....



Hmmm, I’ve never been to Havasu but I’ll try to see if friends have. What a fun trip to plan! It’s about 7 hours from me and I haven’t been to the Grand Canyon in 20yrs.


----------



## Momof4

Pastel Tortie said:


> Female? It was labeled as a male koi betta... Not that labeling is always reliable... How can you tell? I'm a novice when it comes to fish.



Oh man! I was wrong!! Usually the females look like that, but I just Googled and I halve no clue!!
My bad!! Sorry.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! He has lots of attitude, too! He's just beginning to show some of it...


Typical girl...I can't wait. I'll probably do a boy though.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> This is my placemarker. I'm all caught up until tomorrow! Later all!


Hahaha hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Copper may or may not be an issue with your tap water, depending largely on what the pipes are made of between the water source(s) and your house. The required water quality testing for your provider is probably public record... Although anyone looking would likely have to go digging on the U.S. EPA's website or the state counterpart's website to find it.


Thaanks...I'll buy the testing kits...I don't drink it and my animals get at least purified.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> @Momof4
> Kathy, where in Arizona did you go? I am looking at booking a week near Hivasu Creek \ Grand Canyon this summer. I bought my son a kayak today to start training but I’d like to paddle it and see the waterfalls!!! I’m wondering where I should plan to stay....



It will be about 120 there in the summer. 
My friend just back packed in Havasupai. I don’t know where they stayed.





Are you looking for a hotel? 
I know the Grand Canyon Railways is awesome!!
https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...anyon%20Railway,ru_q:Grand%20Canyon%20Railway


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I thought that so but doubted myself as the fish knowledge is limited


My fish knowledge is even more limited than yours.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Oh how SPECIAL!!! I see plenty of the betta and the koi!!! Luv him!!!


Thank you! It's definitely an unusual betta fish.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> My fish knowledge is even more limited than yours.


Mine too. I'm going to have to depend on what I read....but...I saw a really cute little guy yesterday. If he's still there tomorrow he needs me.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I see them too. Sometimes just 1 or 2 pix out of a series will load, but later on they are there. Really weird!


Same happens to me.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, after such a long weekend, I keep thinking it's Monday today.
> Whatever day you think it is, hope it's a good one.
> I have 2 appointments today.
> Physio for one leg, GP for the other.
> Hopefully the GP will refer me to get the clicky, painful knee sorted out sooner rather than later.
> Meanwhile stuff to do, so will see you later.
> TTFN


I hope it went well.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Good luck with your appointments Lyn.
> 
> School starts tomorrow for me but just a few more months until I finish Secondary school and study Animal management at college. I can’t wait


Good luck Ben.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I hope your photo logging your progress!!! Cause guess what??) I WANNA SEE!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Somebody else made the box for me and last night it was too dark to take photos. I put the insulation in. Hopefully I will have decent light when i get home today and can take photos. It is not a big box. It is only 600x600x600 and the inner box is 500x500x550. And I stuffed thermo insulation between the two boxes to insulate them. Now I must just figure out how to get an extension cord connected and put in a CHE on the inside.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I gave complete faith that you can accomplish this.
> 
> I luv the Easter egg too BTW.. I have a small collection of. unique eggs on my entertainment stand. Started them just out of school. have a buddy that always said “eggs” when he meant “love you” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... that’s where the first one came from.. it’s blown glass I believe.


Pictures please.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I got a phone call last night for a new critter.. Someone in Arkansas has an adult bearded dragon that they can’t keep. Someone thought of me) I am going to go pick it up hopefully this afternoon if I can get off work on time Pics to follow!


Aaahhh I am so jealous. I would love a bearded dragon. [emoji3] Lots of pictures please.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270535


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope you all had a good Easter! I ended up in the land of no wifi or mobile signal [emoji849]
> 
> It was lovely though.
> 
> The New Forest is famous for its ponies roaming wild and free... fences are to keep them out rather than in.
> View attachment 270536
> 
> 
> There were quite a lot of donkeys, cows and pigs roaming wild too.
> 
> We did a lot of birdwatching and a lot of walking... just slowly... but my leg mostly held up. The weather was amazing, so I did opt to sit and rest while the rest of the family were more active at times.
> 
> We went to Beaulieu (pronounced Bewley) - home of Lord Montagu and the national motor museum which currently has a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang exhibition on.
> View attachment 270537
> 
> View attachment 270538
> 
> 
> We also went to Hurst Castle - built in the 1500s and pretty much in continuous use until the end of World War II. It’s at the end of a 2 mile shingle promontory and was used to defend Solent estuary between the mainland and the Isle of Wight. One of the UK’s most important ports is Southampton at the top of the estuary.
> 
> Rather than walk the 2 miles on shingle with my bad leg, we got the little ferry boat from Keyhaven
> 
> The walking route:
> View attachment 270539
> 
> 
> View attachment 270540
> 
> View attachment 270541
> 
> 
> The ferry!
> View attachment 270542
> 
> View attachment 270543
> 
> View attachment 270544
> 
> View attachment 270545


Sounds like it was a good weekend. And I am glad that you did not overdo it. Welcome back.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> When we picked up Daughter we got to meet the Common Pipistrelle bat she and her flat mate are looking after while he recovers from wing injuries
> View attachment 270548
> 
> View attachment 270549
> 
> 
> The Pip is about half the weight of...
> 
> The Brown Long Eared Bat (who you have seen before) was released last week having made it perfectly clear he was fully recovered and wanted out.
> View attachment 270550


They are so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I remember going to that port when I was very young, I vaguely remember being very interested in finding little crustaceans and other aquatic creatures by the water edge....... nothings changed 12 years later


Sometimes that is a good thing.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yep I’m new to the CDR and I’m finding it very amusing, I’m sure I’ll enjoy my stay


Happy wibbling in here.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everybody haven't been keeping up with the CDR for a few days. Still have problems sleeping some nights. The nerve pain in my amputated arm seems to be getting worse. Maybe because my pain in my leg is virtually gone. So that's all I focus on. Thinking about acupuncture. I slept all day a few days ago and so did Opo. My wife said Opo knew I wasn't feeling good. LOL
> Anyways hopefully no one had any negative things happen to them .


I am so sorry that you are going through this Ray. Have you started trying the mirror therapy yet, to see if it will work or not?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This deal fell through. I hope it’s a good thing for the beardie. He belongs to a minor who’s mother has had enough of the lack of care being given. I think they are going to give it another shot.


Oh shame. Well I hope that they get it right. But if they did not care to do it properly the first time I don't think the second time will last long.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Ray I didn’t know you had your arm amputated, may I ask why that happened?


Ray was in a car accident and lost both his leg and arm.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Thank you, I’m hear because I have 3 tort youngsters (Greeks) who always keep me on my toes. There names are Patty, Selma and Marge.


Well hello there you beautiful torts. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> When I first found the CDR. It started me at the first post from @Tidgy's Dad . So I kept reading about 2 pages and then realized I was reading old posts. The posts were funny and off the wall  So with that in mind I was posting off the wall stories. Then I realized it had changed somewhat in format. So I changed in ordinance with the forum now. There are still very funny posts but not quite off the wall the way I was writing. I cant imagine what the members here thought of my craziness. LOL


What craziness, although we don't always post crazy we love crazy and that is why we stay. So if you want to post crazy go ahead. In fact I dare you to post some off the walk crazy. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo gives me a reason to get out of bed. My wife and Opo have been life savers for me.
> And also the members here on TFO


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Looks like we have a full house!
> 
> Just a gorgeous day here in Maryland. Yep, i got out on the water just after 7 for about four hours.... Very calm and peaceful. Even the migratory geese and swans and loons are gone. But, the Bald Eagles are all very present and the Osprey have returned from their winter vacation down in warmer areas.
> 
> And, some pix
> 
> View attachment 270565
> View attachment 270566
> View attachment 270567
> View attachment 270568
> View attachment 270569
> View attachment 270570


Love that splash of pink. And I see that the green is coming out again.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Erm... yes! [emoji23]
> 
> They were actually members of my Moderator forum. And I had met a couple of them before. But as my, then, teenagers put it...
> 
> “So you’re going to a pub in a town you don’t know to meet a bunch of blokes who you only know through the internet... and you’re an eSafety trainer”
> 
> I know them all quite well now.


At least you've lived to tell the tale


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> God fart


Tut-tut!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I found some conflicting info online today along with how to treat bottled spring water. (Not distilled). I'm getting closer to bringing home my betta. I saw one yesterday that was beautiful and to my surprise he leaped in the bowl he was in. I wanted him bad! He was an emerald green with blue fins and other colors and not expensive. If he's still there tomorrow I don't know if I'll be able to resist. There's beautiful costlier bettas there but he caught my attention.


Oooh. He sounds gorgeous. I so would have gotten him if I wanted him like that. You definitely have a lot of self control and patience.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 269157


No wonder people say Quebec is a strange place


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's our city water. I think I've found a way to balance it better. It can be a mix? of rain, bottled spring, and treated tap. And a test kit.


Sjoe, it is a lot of work. That is one of the reasons why I have not gotten a turtle, as I am not sure I would be able to get the water right. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> So peaceful... No alligators lurking under the surface, either.


Welcome back Anne. You have been missed. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> A little bit on the creepy side. If I saw that first thing in the morning, I would want something MUCH stronger than coffee!


Irish Coffee?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> @Kristoff
> You are missed!


Thank you! 
What did I miss?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> A couple weekends ago, my significant other brought home a betta fish. It's a male koi betta. It doesn't look like most bettas... In fact, it doesn't look that much like a betta to me, at all. It does look sort of like a miniature koi... It has some black and silver-white, and a tinge of orange. Its body is the placket type, so no long flowing tail. If I had made the choice, I would have chosen differently. It's interesting, though. This is my first fish ever.


We want pics please. And I am missing, my dragon. I have to live vicariously through you. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok. My 40 year old son and I are going to have a blast testing waters and chemicals soon. We've been looking at that kind of stuff since he was 16 and being home schooled. I'm probably being ridiculous but...


It is always good to be thorough.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> My number 1 rule: don’t get your chemicals mixed up!!! I’ve done that many times


[emoji23] [emoji23] What happened?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...


Oh he is beautiful. Can we help you name him?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


>


Hilarious! They're so clever!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Our (recent acquisition) male koi betta fish is currently housed in a 2.5 gallon tank. We will be upgrading the housing before long. Ideally, we could move the betta into a somewhat larger (sturdy and well-secured) tank next to the mud turtles' tank. I get the feeling the fish might enjoy the mud turtles' antics as much as the cats do!


Or he might get worried that he will end up as their dinner.[emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Hey, you just made the 140,000th post! [emoji2]


No wonder I'll never be able to catch up now!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> How cold does it get? At night? It's just really interesting to me. Have fun with your new tortoise box. I must have missed your summary...


So sorry Cathie, I haven't done one yet. Been a little bit busy. I will do one soon again. We don't go into the negatives but can go into the 1 digit degrees. However my little ones are used to it being warm, so I want to create somewhere they can go into for warmth if they want it.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope you all had a good Easter! I ended up in the land of no wifi or mobile signal [emoji849]
> 
> It was lovely though.
> 
> The New Forest is famous for its ponies roaming wild and free... fences are to keep them out rather than in.
> View attachment 270536
> 
> 
> There were quite a lot of donkeys, cows and pigs roaming wild too.
> 
> We did a lot of birdwatching and a lot of walking... just slowly... but my leg mostly held up. The weather was amazing, so I did opt to sit and rest while the rest of the family were more active at times.
> 
> We went to Beaulieu (pronounced Bewley) - home of Lord Montagu and the national motor museum which currently has a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang exhibition on.
> View attachment 270537
> 
> View attachment 270538
> 
> 
> We also went to Hurst Castle - built in the 1500s and pretty much in continuous use until the end of World War II. It’s at the end of a 2 mile shingle promontory and was used to defend Solent estuary between the mainland and the Isle of Wight. One of the UK’s most important ports is Southampton at the top of the estuary.
> 
> Rather than walk the 2 miles on shingle with my bad leg, we got the little ferry boat from Keyhaven
> 
> The walking route:
> View attachment 270539
> 
> 
> View attachment 270540
> 
> View attachment 270541
> 
> 
> The ferry!
> View attachment 270542
> 
> View attachment 270543
> 
> View attachment 270544
> 
> View attachment 270545


It looks like a wonderful and wild place! Great pictures!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> WIBBLE AND FREE THE BADGER!!!!!!! AM URNAE DEEID !!!!
> 
> just managed to get back online and only stopping in for now to say good mornooning!
> 
> i hope mum has filled you in, lots going on just now but im keeping on keeping on.
> 
> hope everyone is well and happy, i will be back with fluffy as soon as able.
> 
> i look forward to not seeing you all soon and i am going to try attatch pics of coco who had his 1st birthday yesterday
> 
> may the wibble be with you all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270373


Wibble! Hi, Coco! Hi, John...  Is that really you???


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea cause they only pay you back with a rainbow.


Or a horse with no name. Ask Ray, he made that mistake. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It’s actually a female and really cool!


How do you know it is female?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> The weather is about to change here and we're back to wet and chilly from tomorrow.
> My physio went well - back in 3 weeks and the GP is sending me for an xray on my other knee.
> I'm hoping they'll do that when I see my fracture doc on Friday to save me a trip.
> It's been quite busy here today - good to see all the chat!


So glad the physio went well. Irish coffee, to help with the wait!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> 2 months or less and they'll all be over!
> I hope we're not distracting you from your revision!
> We may have start to nag you to get back to your books


Lol. Ben might get a few more mothers and fathers than he bargained for. He he he he. Ben you have been warned.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I just saw Lynw's post. Ignore me and get back to your books.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes...and he's just one of my angels. I'll be fine until he has time. Pastel tortie, AZtort mom, CarolM, mom of 4, Rayopo, CherylH, YavonneG, the CDR, Ellie May, black dog etc...


I have no clue about fish. I am learning from these posts as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A few pages back!


[emoji23] [emoji23] that is the problem when we play catch up.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> It will be about 120 there in the summer.
> My friend just back packed in Havasupai. I don’t know where they stayed.
> View attachment 270588
> 
> View attachment 270589
> 
> 
> Are you looking for a hotel?
> I know the Grand Canyon Railways is awesome!!
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...anyon%20Railway,ru_q:Grand%20Canyon%20Railway


Those are awesome pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Mine too. I'm going to have to depend on what I read....but...I saw a really cute little guy yesterday. If he's still there tomorrow he needs me.


I am hoping he is still there .


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> When I first found the CDR. It started me at the first post from @Tidgy's Dad . So I kept reading about 2 pages and then realized I was reading old posts. The posts were funny and off the wall  So with that in mind I was posting off the wall stories. Then I realized it had changed somewhat in format. So I changed in ordinance with the forum now. There are still very funny posts but not quite off the wall the way I was writing. I cant imagine what the members here thought of my craziness. LOL


Really? You just fit right in!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ben02 said:


> It’s a lot easier with fish as copper is toxic to crustaceans, would you believe that most generic aquarium chemicals have copper in them. Typical!!!


Yes, they do. Also most fish food contains a small amount. But copper is necessary in a fish's diet, just like it and zinc, iron, selenium, etc are needed in ours.

Copper is dangerous only when there's too much of it, like older copper pipes. If you have newer PVC pipes, you probably don't have to worry about it. Just be aware of what's in any additive you put in your tank.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It took me a minute to catch up! This is more action than the CDR has seen in a while!!! Lol


A minute?  I had to leave maybe 200 pages behind just to get here!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> At least you've lived to tell the tale


And she is Back.[emoji3] [emoji3] Welcome back Lena. How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Wibble! 
Looking forward to one of Carol's amazing summaries, or a collaborative effort because I've missed a couple hundred pages of my CDR life... Any takers? 
I'll bombard you with pictures a bit later. For now, it's just good to not-see you all again.  Happy belated Easter. But there'll be another one this coming Sunday.


----------



## CarolM

Ok. I have finally caught up and better get back to work. Will chat later. Ciao for now.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And she is Back.[emoji3] [emoji3] Welcome back Lena. How are you?


Confused, mostly.  Nothing you can't help me with, though. I hope.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ok. I have finally caught up and better get back to work. Will chat later. Ciao for now.


Have a great day, Carol! I also have to take care of a thing -- or twelve.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> A couple weekends ago, my significant other brought home a betta fish. It's a male koi betta. It doesn't look like most bettas... In fact, it doesn't look that much like a betta to me, at all. It does look sort of like a miniature koi... It has some black and silver-white, and a tinge of orange. Its body is the placket type, so no long flowing tail. If I had made the choice, I would have chosen differently. It's interesting, though. This is my first fish ever.


I have a plakat also. I have kept several bettas with the long finnage, but people have so overbred them that some can barely swim under the weight of so much fin. Long finned ones are also more prone to fin rot and body rot.

Bettas are so beautiful, but personally I would never get one that had huge, double tail and fins. A veiltail is a good choice...basic long fins and hardier than many.

But I like my plakat...he is so energetic and interactive, and I think he's beautiful, too!

Enjoy your betta...they are intelligent and need interaction with you. They can also be taught simple tricks.
This is Bama...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...


He looks similar to the color called "mustard". But I'm not good at ID'ing types and colors. The main thing is...he's pretty!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Thank you Lyn, GCSEs are approaching



Hadlow College, just up the road from me, does a range of Animal Management courses that may be of interest to you. 
https://www.hadlow.ac.uk/


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> The weather is about to change here and we're back to wet and chilly from tomorrow.
> My physio went well - back in 3 weeks and the GP is sending me for an xray on my other knee.
> I'm hoping they'll do that when I see my fracture doc on Friday to save me a trip.
> It's been quite busy here today - good to see all the chat!



Glad the physio went went well. I am about to book myself back in to see my regular physio/osteo. I don’t want my current troubles to put my back out!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone.

I have caught up at last! I shall be off for a swim shortly, but first I must book myself in to the physio and my car in to the garage because it has been recalled by Ford for a potential clutch problem.

Not see you all later. Happy Wednesday


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Confused, mostly.  Nothing you can't help me with, though. I hope.


Cathie has been reminding me, but just haven't been able to get to it. I will try a little later. As I will need to sit and compile one for the both of you. And I will try and insert a little madness in there for the crazy people.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I have a plakat also. I have kept several bettas with the long finnage, but people have so overbred them that some can barely swim under the weight of so much fin. Long finned ones are also more prone to fin rot and body rot.
> 
> Bettas are so beautiful, but personally I would never get one that had huge, double tail and fins. A veiltail is a good choice...basic long fins and hardier than many.
> 
> But I like my plakat...he is so energetic and interactive, and I think he's beautiful, too!
> 
> Enjoy your betta...they are intelligent and need interaction with you. They can also be taught simple tricks.
> This is Bama...
> View attachment 270592


Hi There Bama, How are you doin?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> I have caught up at last! I shall be off for a swim shortly, but first I must book myself in to the physio and my car in to the garage because it has been recalled by Ford for a potential clutch problem.
> 
> Not see you all later. Happy Wednesday


Enjoy your swim. The clutch problem sounds serious if they have recalled it. Good luck with that. Whatever you do though, please don't go on any walks as we all know what happened the last time your car went into the garage.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Enjoy your swim. The clutch problem sounds serious if they have recalled it. Good luck with that. Whatever you do though, please don't go on any walks as we all know what happened the last time your car went into the garage.



I am booked in for next Tuesday. Car booked in for next Wednesday. Swim went well. Warning heeded concerning walking while car in garage! [emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Same happens to me.


Same here. I have to go back to some posts later, in hopes that the pictures have magically appeared by then.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, it is a lot of work. That is one of the reasons why I have not gotten a turtle, as I am not sure I would be able to get the water right. [emoji85]


It depends on the water and the turtles. There are species that require pristine water, but fortunately mud turtles aren't those delicate ones. I treat the water I add to the mud turtle tank, then mostly forget about it. I couldn't do that with fish in there too, though... I will have to get the nitrogen cycle under better control before trying fish with the turtles.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Welcome back Anne. You have been missed. [emoji3]


Thanks, Carol! I've missed all of you, too!  It feels good being here again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Somebody else made the box for me and last night it was too dark to take photos. I put the insulation in. Hopefully I will have decent light when i get home today and can take photos. It is not a big box. It is only 600x600x600 and the inner box is 500x500x550. And I stuffed thermo insulation between the two boxes to insulate them. Now I must just figure out how to get an extension cord connected and put in a CHE on the inside.



You could attach one of these Ceramic Sockets to the roof, have your wire lead attached to it. It’s very easy.

Since it is outside, id have the wires connect from one of the sides (or back side), have enough slack in the wire so lid easily lifts.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Glad the physio went went well. I am about to book myself back in to see my regular physio/osteo. I don’t want my current troubles to put my back out!


Oh yes be careful with that!
When we compensate for an injury it really can affect other parts!
Just ask my knee - it will answer - one click for yes two for no!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Cathie has been reminding me, but just haven't been able to get to it. I will try a little later. As I will need to sit and compile one for the both of you. And I will try and insert a little madness in there for the crazy people.


Well, I wasn't going to ask, but I've been looking forward to a summary from @CarolM as well...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> A minute?  I had to leave maybe 200 pages behind just to get here!



Welcome back from wherever you went to the lands of no WiFi.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, they do. Also most fish food contains a small amount. But copper is necessary in a fish's diet, just like it and zinc, iron, selenium, etc are needed in ours.
> 
> Copper is dangerous only when there's too much of it, like older copper pipes. If you have newer PVC pipes, you probably don't have to worry about it. Just be aware of what's in any additive you put in your tank.


Very well stated. Far more elegant than my version!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> I have caught up at last! I shall be off for a swim shortly, but first I must book myself in to the physio and my car in to the garage because it has been recalled by Ford for a potential clutch problem.
> 
> Not see you all later. Happy Wednesday


Enjoy the swim - make sure you don't book yourself into the garage and the car for the physio.
Although I think I could use a garage with a body repair shop!
Happy Wednesday to you too!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wibble!
> Looking forward to one of Carol's amazing summaries, or a collaborative effort because I've missed a couple hundred pages of my CDR life... Any takers?
> I'll bombard you with pictures a bit later. For now, it's just good to not-see you all again.  Happy belated Easter. But there'll be another one this coming Sunday.


Welcome back Lena!
Belated Easter Greetings to you too.
Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes be careful with that!
> When we compensate for an injury it really can affect other parts!
> Just ask my knee - it will answer - one click for yes two for no!!



I have loud clicks and clunks from both knees now too. We could make some sort of percussion section for a band perhaps?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have loud clicks and clunks from both knees now too. We could make some sort of percussion section for a band perhaps?


That would be good, then we can have a proper knees - up!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hmmm, I’ve never been to Havasu but I’ll try to see if friends have. What a fun trip to plan! It’s about 7 hours from me and I haven’t been to the Grand Canyon in 20yrs.



I have never been! It’s about 16hrs from us. I did lots of researching last night and I think I’m going to have to pick a different spot. It’s too remote for the kids. A three day rafting trip to get to the creek I wanted to see.... hubby and I will have to do that solo.. I think I’m going to look at Oklahoma..


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> It will be about 120 there in the summer.
> My friend just back packed in Havasupai. I don’t know where they stayed.
> View attachment 270588
> 
> View attachment 270589
> 
> 
> Are you looking for a hotel?
> I know the Grand Canyon Railways is awesome!!
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...anyon%20Railway,ru_q:Grand%20Canyon%20Railway



Gorgeous! I had not decided weather to book rooms or take the camper... either way, I think it’s just too much for the younger family members...I really want to explore that village though!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. Well I hope that they get it right. But if they did not care to do it properly the first time I don't think the second time will last long.



I sure hope that’s not the case for the dragons sake.... but kids are fickle about pets.. I’d buy my 5yr old a pet WAYYYY before my 16yr old... learned lessons [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> At least you've lived to tell the tale



LENA’s BACK!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYY!!!! I missed you soooo much[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Thank you!
> What did I miss?



I’m no where near as good as Carol, I can’t type that much... besides, I know your going to read it all anyway)) [emoji6]

The better question is, what did we miss???


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am booked in for next Tuesday. Car booked in for next Wednesday. Swim went well. Warning heeded concerning walking while car in garage! [emoji23]


Sjoe, Another disaster averted!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You could attach one of these Ceramic Sockets to the roof, have your wire lead attached to it. It’s very easy.
> 
> Since it is outside, id have the wires connect from one of the sides (or back side), have enough slack in the wire so lid easily lifts.
> 
> View attachment 270606


That was what I was thinking too. Just have to get the cord to go inside without having to leave a window open. As I do not have an electrical outlet outside. I am hoping to get home tonight before the sun goes down so I can take pics for all of you.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy the swim - make sure you don't book yourself into the garage and the car for the physio.
> Although I think I could use a garage with a body repair shop!
> Happy Wednesday to you too!


I just need a new body. anybody know where I can get one?


----------



## EllieMay

EGGS


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> That was what I was thinking too. Just have to get the cord to go inside without having to leave a window open. As I do not have an electrical outlet outside. I am hoping to get home tonight before the sun goes down so I can take pics for all of you.



Hhmmm. A good start might be looking into a permanent external electrical outlet. Short term, out the window. But for safety concerns Id check into a permanent fix. Good luck.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bama is a beautiful male plakat betta. How did you come up with the name? Is there some Alabama in someone's background?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Cathie has been reminding me, but just haven't been able to get to it. I will try a little later. As I will need to sit and compile one for the both of you. And I will try and insert a little madness in there for the crazy people.


The absolute minority crazy people you mean surely! Wibble


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Gorgeous! I had not decided weather to book rooms or take the camper... either way, I think it’s just too much for the younger family members...I really want to explore that village though!


It's funny... Some trips you really want to take when kids are certain ages. Too young for some destinations or activities, and they won't be able to fully appreciate it...and neither will you, if they don't enjoy. Too old for certain places and activities, and they'll have already lost the sense of magic that makes it so much fun, being able to see it through their eyes.


----------



## Blackdog1714

So I have seen numerous people go on and on about water. So I asked a buddy that has a salt wall- 8'x12 with like 6 or 8 huge tanks with all kinds of "delicate stuff". He showed me his filtration room since we were in the tank room- some people would call this a dining room. He ran his pipes through the wall to the two car garage and set up something I have only ever seen at real Aquariums. He even has a med tank ready and waiting and back up UBS to give him a buffer to get generator going. SOOO please dont worry becuase you can't obsess about the water too much!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I have loud clicks and clunks from both knees now too. We could make some sort of percussion section for a band perhaps?


Wouldn't that be a lovely joint effort?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I’m no where near as good as Carol, I can’t type that much... besides, I know your going to read it all anyway)) [emoji6]
> 
> The better question is, what did we miss???


Me? 
Edit: Wait, I'm a Who, not a What... Most of the time.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I just need a new body. anybody know where I can get one?


I'd try these guys for starters...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I sure hope that’s not the case for the dragons sake.... but kids are fickle about pets.. I’d buy my 5yr old a pet WAYYYY before my 16yr old... learned lessons [emoji16]


That's a GREAT observation. Some kids seem more naturally in tune with animals and their needs, while others are more comfortable with technology, sports, or different experiences. With age comes capacity (manual dexterity, hand-eye coordination, analytical capability), but age doesn't necessarily speak to attention or focus... or the innate intuition to know when a creature needs attention, or that something is "not quite right."


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> That was what I was thinking too. Just have to get the cord to go inside without having to leave a window open. As I do not have an electrical outlet outside. I am hoping to get home tonight before the sun goes down so I can take pics for all of you.


Make sure the cord is weather- and water-resistant. The ones made for Christmas lights are often a good option.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270607
> 
> EGGS


I bet you've shelled out to assemble such a collection!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> That was what I was thinking too. Just have to get the cord to go inside without having to leave a window open. As I do not have an electrical outlet outside. I am hoping to get home tonight before the sun goes down so I can take pics for all of you.





Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmm. A good start might be looking into a permanent external electrical outlet. Short term, out the window. But for safety concerns Id check into a permanent fix. Good luck.


Could somebody cordially explain what this all is about?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> I'd try these guys for starters...
> View attachment 270608


I'd go with Bath and Body Works, personally... Just because their Warm Vanilla Sugar scent is my FAVORITE (favourite) vanilla.


----------



## Kristoff

Blackdog1714 said:


> So I have seen numerous people go on and on about water. So I asked a buddy that has a salt wall- 8'x12 with like 6 or 8 huge tanks with all kinds of "delicate stuff". He showed me his filtration room since we were in the tank room- some people would call this a dining room. He ran his pipes through the wall to the two car garage and set up something I have only ever seen at real Aquariums. He even has a med tank ready and waiting and back up UBS to give him a buffer to get generator going. SOOO please dont worry becuase you can't obsess about the water too much!!!!


I'd love to have a huge fish tank in my dining room. Fresh supply every time!


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'd go with Bath and Body Works, personally... Just because their Warm Vanilla Sugar scent is my FAVORITE (favourite) vanilla.


Is it because you favor (favour) the domestic market? The Body Shop is British; Bath and Body Works is American.   Hi, Anne!


----------



## Kristoff

A hilarious video from Tort Stork's Instagram. R 18+ though 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwoi3O7nC8L/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1650emadgcork


----------



## CarolM

okay, Now for the very long post. I will most probably have missed a lot as there was way too much fun going on in here about dryers, laundry, washing machines etc.
Here goes:

Kathy: Went to the Ca/Az border in Yuma. They went camping and boating on the Colorado river. And by the looks of it, it was great fun. I am quite jealous.

Blackdog1714: Has had acupuncture after a few car crashes and recommends it as long as you find a good one to do it.

Linda: Mrs B no 3 (I think) tried hiding the view of the camera from us, but then felt sorry and gave us back just a tiny bit of a view. She is very protective of her nest. We need an update Linda please. Daughter was and is still rehabbing two bats. They are so cute. and she is also catching newts for a project. On the 30/04 or the 01/05 it will be Joesbrother's birthday. Her leg is getting better but is still not quite there. Not sure if you read it but the last time she booked her car into the garage, Linda went for a walk and ended up bursting a bakers cyst on the back of her knee. Which has been a huge pain in the butt oops knee and has hampered her mobility and entrtainment slightly.

Lyn: Physio is also progressing well and she is getting around much better. But the school wants her fully healed and mobile before she can come back. And she sasy that we must watch for her in Swan Lake the physio version. She is thinking of renaming Lola to Boomerang as he keeps on coming back into the house. Lyn has also been spring cleaning (Well it is spring) and throwing out all her horded papers and books.

Anne: Is back, I take it that she has finally overcome her computer and add problems on the TFO and can come online much easier now. Hubby surprised her with a Betta/Koi fish which is quite beautiful. But she wants to put it in a bigger tank next to the duo (Bold and Pinstripe) I am not sure maybe just to tease them and to keep the Betta on it's fins maybe?

Oli: Had a birthday and enjoyed a kitkat to celebrate it. He has been accepted to study further. And was looking for somewhere warmer to live. Linda recommended the South of France.

Cheryl: Her kitty is pregnant and it was her brother who did it. But don't worry, Cheryl will be putting a stop to any further soap opera shinangans and will be giving them both a new look as soon as the babies are born.

Gillian popped in and says Hi. 

John: Says that he and Jade are no longer an item, but he will be able to pop in more often as he is online again. But please don't mention the maids outfit, otherwise Ray will be getting his "really crazy" that he was looking for.

Heather: has given Torreto his own reality show and has shared a bit of it with us. She did advise us that she is disturbed so we must proceed with caution. Although apparently Torreto has been flashing a lot and enjoys it. Mark reckons he just needs a trench coat. 

Karen: Likes to grind branches to a pulp for therapy. Remind me not to make her mad!! her favorit color is yellow and favorite flowers are daffodils. She has had a humongous bruise on her arm for over a year. As she fell on that same spot more than once. But she is much better. Karen has been helping Cathie to get her tank sorted for the Betta fish that she wants to get.

Noel: Is still struggling with her eyes and has to do eye exercises. And Shelly has worked out that the backdoor beeps when it is opened and decided that that is the spot she wants to park herself in for feeding time.

Ray: Advises using a shotgun as a repellent for Crocs and Alligators. Has trouble sleeping, so we advised counting torts, but that does not seem to be helping. He beguiled us with lovely pics of his family and grandchildren.

Mark: Sending e some more dandy seeds. He visited the Great Dismal Swamp and came home to feel swamped with all the clean up work from the storms that hit while he was gone. He now has enough wood for a good couple of years and his forest is getting smaller and smaller. Mark told us about Notre Dame Cathedral burning. And has been sharing pics of a beautiful ring box made by his wife, a wooden egg he made and the colored eggs for Easter.

Cathie: Has been sharing her brothers art work with us. He is very talented. Cathie has also been sharing her story of Saphire when he first flashed her and how shocking it was. It was so bad that she cannot unsee it. Cathie got herself a 5 gallon fish tank and she is working out the nitty gritty of the water etc before she gets the Betta that she wants to get. And she plans to put her grandchildren to work in her garden for clean up duty.

Yvonne: Has been weedeating again, and no she does not eat them for dinner, she just cuts them to the quick. It has come to light that Yvonne is not fond of adobo (a Philippines dish her mother-in-law used to make). Misty has been having a ball with her grandkids and Yvonne has enjoyed the spoils of their cupcake making skills for Easter.

Ben: Has joined the CDR and is studying to do, but seems to enjoy chatting to us more than the studying. But don't worry, we will put him back on track soon.

Sabine: Says hi from her and all her critters. And she loves pigs ears and snouts along with Ray - Holi Ha!! Ray is married..what where you thinking!!

Jamie: Has been flying his tort-flag on his ride.

Tricia: Will be buying her dream farm soon. Yay.

Carol: I am welcoming Winter while you are all welcoming Summer. Yay for you and for me, as hopefully we will get lots of water. The gang are going to be going outside everyday, and coming in at night time. I am busy getting a box sorted out for them for those cold days when I am not at home. As you know, Kang went over the rainbow bridge and is waiting for me to join him at some point in the future. Work has been busy lately and the sun is going down earlier and coming up later. 

The hedgehogs have been complaining that they are being stepped on too often, so I told them to make friends with a jellyfish or two and just to poke them when they hear anybody walking near them. The snow leopard says you all are being stingy with your carrots and to please share more. The one-legged Pirate says that he heard that there was more Irish coffee's needed today and that if someone could donate some whiskey he would get together with Montgomery and organize a glass or two for those of you who would like some. The homework hound says that since Lyn has been off from work he has been going hungry and that he would appreciate some of those papers and books that you are throwing away Lyn.
The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is going on vacation as there is no more need for wooly socks, mitten, hats or scarves. If anybody sees the meerkat or any ghost shrimp please let us know, otherwise who knows what they will do in here.

Okay. I hope that I did not leave anybody out. If I did sorry. I will try not to leave you out the next time.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Oh man! I was wrong!! Usually the females look like that, but I just Googled and I halve no clue!!
> My bad!! Sorry.


No worries. This koi betta is an unusual fish, regardless of gender. Apparently it took some effort in breeding to get those three colors together. There is some translucence as well. And depending on the lighting and angle, there are tiny bits of other colors (teal, maybe?) on the fish as well. 

The fish hasn't "told" us its name yet. I've started referring to the koi betta as the Swishy Fishy, due to the way he/it moves (swishes) when I start sweet-talking to him. If he doesn't indicate a name soon, the Swishy Fishy nickname is going to stick...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> We want pics please. And I am missing, my dragon. I have to live vicariously through you. [emoji6]


Indominus says hello and good mornooning!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh he is beautiful. Can we help you name him?


Definitely. I'm open to suggestions for what to name our recently-acquired male (?) koi betta fish.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270607
> 
> EGGS


Beautiful eggs, And gorgeous photo's too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The absolute minority crazy people you mean surely! Wibble


It became so long that I think I forgot to add the craziness.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Or he might get worried that he will end up as their dinner.[emoji33]


That's one of the main reasons we have to wait until we get an appropriate glass tank with a secure, heavy, metal screen... to thwart the cats, because they like would try to perch on top of the tank, at least at first. 

However, considering how much the cats have been enjoying the Tiny Turtle Channel, I don't think a single small fish in a tank with plenty of hiding places will be any more interesting than the mud turtles. Especially if the fish tank were adjacent to the turtle tank.

With the addition of the Tiny Turtle Channel a few months ago, the cats haven't been nearly as interested in the bearded dragon (when he's inside the tank). The beardie only comes out under direct, full supervision.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I'd try these guys for starters...
> View attachment 270608


Whahaha, that is hilarious!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Make sure the cord is weather- and water-resistant. The ones made for Christmas lights are often a good option.


Good point. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Could somebody cordially explain what this all is about?


Read the summary.  But in essence, I have had a box made for the torties to go outside during the day (so that they can get more grazing in) And I need to be able to put a CHE inside the box to make sure it is warm on those cold days that we get. Okay Okay we don't get freezing like you guys but it is still cold for our standards and the little critters standards.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'd go with Bath and Body Works, personally... Just because their Warm Vanilla Sugar scent is my FAVORITE (favourite) vanilla.


Anything for bathing is out, we can only take showers, as we are still under restrictions. I would rather use the extra water I am allowed to water the plants outside for feeding my torts.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Is it because you favor (favour) the domestic market? The Body Shop is British; Bath and Body Works is American.   Hi, Anne!


We only have the body shop here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> A hilarious video from Tort Stork's Instagram. R 18+ though
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwoi3O7nC8L/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1650emadgcork


OMW. That might be a little dangerous if she decides to clamp down.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Is it because you favor (favour) the domestic market? The Body Shop is British; Bath and Body Works is American.   Hi, Anne!


Hi Lena! Not favouring / favoring the domestic market. It's all based on scent. Vanilla scents are not created equal.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Indominus says hello and good mornooning!
> View attachment 270610


Oh Hello, my old friend!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Definitely. I'm open to suggestions for what to name our recently-acquired male (?) koi betta fish.
> View attachment 270611


Actually his eyes remind me of Nemo!!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270612


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Anything for bathing is out, we can only take showers, as we are still under restrictions. I would rather use the extra water I am allowed to water the plants outside for feeding my torts.


They make it in a body lotion.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmm. A good start might be looking into a permanent external electrical outlet. Short term, out the window. But for safety concerns Id check into a permanent fix. Good luck.


When I needed to add an electrical run to the new greenhouse in my back yard a few years ago the electrician I hired drilled a hole in the side wall of my stucco house and tapped into the electrical outlet in one of the bedrooms to run the line. It only cost me about $150 (I dug the trench). It's been working well for a couple years now, not popping any breakers, etc.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It became so long that I think I forgot to add the craziness.



I hate to break it to you, but... you were crazy even to attempt a summary like that! How do you do it, WonderWoman???


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> OMW. That might be a little dangerous if she decides to clamp down.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270612



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> They make it in a body lotion.


Ahhh good to know.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> okay, Now for the very long post. I will most probably have missed a lot as there was way too much fun going on in here about dryers, laundry, washing machines etc.
> Here goes:
> 
> Kathy: Went to the Ca/Az border in Yuma. They went camping and boating on the Colorado river. And by the looks of it, it was great fun. I am quite jealous.
> 
> Blackdog1714: Has had acupuncture after a few car crashes and recommends it as long as you find a good one to do it.
> 
> Linda: Mrs B no 3 (I think) tried hiding the view of the camera from us, but then felt sorry and gave us back just a tiny bit of a view. She is very protective of her nest. We need an update Linda please. Daughter was and is still rehabbing two bats. They are so cute. and she is also catching newts for a project. On the 30/04 or the 01/05 it will be Joesbrother's birthday. Her leg is getting better but is still not quite there. Not sure if you read it but the last time she booked her car into the garage, Linda went for a walk and ended up bursting a bakers cyst on the back of her knee. Which has been a huge pain in the butt oops knee and has hampered her mobility and entrtainment slightly.
> 
> Lyn: Physio is also progressing well and she is getting around much better. But the school wants her fully healed and mobile before she can come back. And she sasy that we must watch for her in Swan Lake the physio version. She is thinking of renaming Lola to Boomerang as he keeps on coming back into the house. Lyn has also been spring cleaning (Well it is spring) and throwing out all her horded papers and books.
> 
> Anne: Is back, I take it that she has finally overcome her computer and add problems on the TFO and can come online much easier now. Hubby surprised her with a Betta/Koi fish which is quite beautiful. But she wants to put it in a bigger tank next to the duo (Bold and Pinstripe) I am not sure maybe just to tease them and to keep the Betta on it's fins maybe?
> 
> Oli: Had a birthday and enjoyed a kitkat to celebrate it. He has been accepted to study further. And was looking for somewhere warmer to live. Linda recommended the South of France.
> 
> Cheryl: Her kitty is pregnant and it was her brother who did it. But don't worry, Cheryl will be putting a stop to any further soap opera shinangans and will be giving them both a new look as soon as the babies are born.
> 
> Gillian popped in and says Hi.
> 
> John: Says that he and Jade are no longer an item, but he will be able to pop in more often as he is online again. But please don't mention the maids outfit, otherwise Ray will be getting his "really crazy" that he was looking for.
> 
> Heather: has given Torreto his own reality show and has shared a bit of it with us. She did advise us that she is disturbed so we must proceed with caution. Although apparently Torreto has been flashing a lot and enjoys it. Mark reckons he just needs a trench coat.
> 
> Karen: Likes to grind branches to a pulp for therapy. Remind me not to make her mad!! her favorit color is yellow and favorite flowers are daffodils. She has had a humongous bruise on her arm for over a year. As she fell on that same spot more than once. But she is much better. Karen has been helping Cathie to get her tank sorted for the Betta fish that she wants to get.
> 
> Noel: Is still struggling with her eyes and has to do eye exercises. And Shelly has worked out that the backdoor beeps when it is opened and decided that that is the spot she wants to park herself in for feeding time.
> 
> Ray: Advises using a shotgun as a repellent for Crocs and Alligators. Has trouble sleeping, so we advised counting torts, but that does not seem to be helping. He beguiled us with lovely pics of his family and grandchildren.
> 
> Mark: Sending e some more dandy seeds. He visited the Great Dismal Swamp and came home to feel swamped with all the clean up work from the storms that hit while he was gone. He now has enough wood for a good couple of years and his forest is getting smaller and smaller. Mark told us about Notre Dame Cathedral burning. And has been sharing pics of a beautiful ring box made by his wife, a wooden egg he made and the colored eggs for Easter.
> 
> Cathie: Has been sharing her brothers art work with us. He is very talented. Cathie has also been sharing her story of Saphire when he first flashed her and how shocking it was. It was so bad that she cannot unsee it. Cathie got herself a 5 gallon fish tank and she is working out the nitty gritty of the water etc before she gets the Betta that she wants to get. And she plans to put her grandchildren to work in her garden for clean up duty.
> 
> Yvonne: Has been weedeating again, and no she does not eat them for dinner, she just cuts them to the quick. It has come to light that Yvonne is not fond of adobo (a Philippines dish her mother-in-law used to make). Misty has been having a ball with her grandkids and Yvonne has enjoyed the spoils of their cupcake making skills for Easter.
> 
> Ben: Has joined the CDR and is studying to do, but seems to enjoy chatting to us more than the studying. But don't worry, we will put him back on track soon.
> 
> Sabine: Says hi from her and all her critters. And she loves pigs ears and snouts along with Ray - Holi Ha!! Ray is married..what where you thinking!!
> 
> Jamie: Has been flying his tort-flag on his ride.
> 
> Tricia: Will be buying her dream farm soon. Yay.
> 
> Carol: I am welcoming Winter while you are all welcoming Summer. Yay for you and for me, as hopefully we will get lots of water. The gang are going to be going outside everyday, and coming in at night time. I am busy getting a box sorted out for them for those cold days when I am not at home. As you know, Kang went over the rainbow bridge and is waiting for me to join him at some point in the future. Work has been busy lately and the sun is going down earlier and coming up later.
> 
> The hedgehogs have been complaining that they are being stepped on too often, so I told them to make friends with a jellyfish or two and just to poke them when they hear anybody walking near them. The snow leopard says you all are being stingy with your carrots and to please share more. The one-legged Pirate says that he heard that there was more Irish coffee's needed today and that if someone could donate some whiskey he would get together with Montgomery and organize a glass or two for those of you who would like some. The homework hound says that since Lyn has been off from work he has been going hungry and that he would appreciate some of those papers and books that you are throwing away Lyn.
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is going on vacation as there is no more need for wooly socks, mitten, hats or scarves. If anybody sees the meerkat or any ghost shrimp please let us know, otherwise who knows what they will do in here.
> 
> Okay. I hope that I did not leave anybody out. If I did sorry. I will try not to leave you out the next time.



You are amazing!!!
Thank you!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> When I needed to add an electrical run to the new greenhouse in my back yard a few years ago the electrician I hired drilled a hole in the side wall of my stucco house and tapped into the electrical outlet in one of the bedrooms to run the line. It only cost me about $150 (I dug the trench). It's been working well for a couple years now, not popping any breakers, etc.


My son and husband were already complaining about why do I need to have a box for them outside. I cannot imagine what they will say if I asked to get an electrician in. I was thinking that maybe I could do what you did. But I will have to get hubby to drill the hole and then just run the cord through that and plug it in inside the house.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I hate to break it to you, but... you were crazy even to attempt a summary like that! How do you fo it, WonderWoman???


With notes.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You are amazing!!!
> Thank you!!


No problem!!


----------



## Kristoff

Just to make sure I got everything right with Carol’s Amazing Summary:

Kathy still makes us jealous every time she has the chance. It was Hawaii last year. [emoji849]

Blackdog1714 is right that car crashes should be performed by the right people. Don’t try this at home. Same goes for acupuncture, I presume. 

Linda needs to keep us better updated about Mrs B whatever her number, and share with us daughter’s photos and son’s cake. [emoji6]

Lyn is throwing books out of the house. [emoji33] Not into the neighbors’ backyard, I hope, although they would clearly benefit from some education. 

Anne wants to train her ninja turtles, in the betta stage now. 

Oli? [emoji53]

Cheryl’s brother has been very naughty. 

Hi back, Gillian!

There’s more than the maid’s outfit that shouldn’t be mentioned with John in the earshot... or was is “less than...”? [emoji53]

Toretto has been naughty, and proud of it. 

Glad the CDR has no branches... Karen is clearly a force to be reckoned with. 

Shelly has been smart to use auditory signals in case Noel can’t see her... [emoji33] Sorry! [emoji173]️

Ray can’t sleep without a shotgun. 

Mark traveled someplace in Tolkien’s world and has brought back dandy seeds from there. “There and Back Again”. 

Sapphire has been naughty too—wasn’t Sapphire a girl? Grandchildren are the best resource if you need cleaning up—NOT!!! 

Even beside J.K. Rowling’s deatheaters, Yvonne’s weedeaters are quite terrifying. Hope Misty was pleased with her ball. 

Welcome to the CDR, Ben! Just the place to be when you have GSCE on your mind... [emoji53]

Sabine should stick to pigs’ ears and snouts. Ray’s wife might still need him. 

Jamie has a tort-flag? [emoji53]

Tricia rivals Kathy in making us jealous. Sigh... Err, I mean, congrats!

Carol is on the other side of the world. I still need a reminder! 

I wouldn’t say no to an Irish coffee, especially if the Leprechaun makes it. Lots of carrots in Denmark now. I’ll buy a few tomorrow for the Snow Leopard.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I just saw Lynw's post. Ignore me and get back to your books.





Cathie G said:


> I just saw Lynw's post. Ignore me and get back to your books.


You sound just like my dad there Cathie, all you need now is a strong Scottish accent


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> 2 months or less and they'll all be over!
> I hope we're not distracting you from your revision!
> We may have start to nag you to get back to your books


Don’t worry Lyn, I use TFO in my study breaks


----------



## Ben02

Thank you Linda, that definitely looks worth a visit


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww!!! Precious! I bet they do keep you busy.


They sure do!!! The tort in second pic may look cute but she is deadly!!!! She gave me an almighty nip and I might have to invest in some iron gauntlets when cleaning her enclosure


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] What happened?


No harm came of it luckily, I just didn’t read the labels properly


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> okay, Now for the very long post. I will most probably have missed a lot as there was way too much fun going on in here about dryers, laundry, washing machines etc.
> Here goes:
> 
> Kathy: Went to the Ca/Az border in Yuma. They went camping and boating on the Colorado river. And by the looks of it, it was great fun. I am quite jealous.
> 
> Blackdog1714: Has had acupuncture after a few car crashes and recommends it as long as you find a good one to do it.
> 
> Linda: Mrs B no 3 (I think) tried hiding the view of the camera from us, but then felt sorry and gave us back just a tiny bit of a view. She is very protective of her nest. We need an update Linda please. Daughter was and is still rehabbing two bats. They are so cute. and she is also catching newts for a project. On the 30/04 or the 01/05 it will be Joesbrother's birthday. Her leg is getting better but is still not quite there. Not sure if you read it but the last time she booked her car into the garage, Linda went for a walk and ended up bursting a bakers cyst on the back of her knee. Which has been a huge pain in the butt oops knee and has hampered her mobility and entrtainment slightly.
> 
> Lyn: Physio is also progressing well and she is getting around much better. But the school wants her fully healed and mobile before she can come back. And she sasy that we must watch for her in Swan Lake the physio version. She is thinking of renaming Lola to Boomerang as he keeps on coming back into the house. Lyn has also been spring cleaning (Well it is spring) and throwing out all her horded papers and books.
> 
> Anne: Is back, I take it that she has finally overcome her computer and add problems on the TFO and can come online much easier now. Hubby surprised her with a Betta/Koi fish which is quite beautiful. But she wants to put it in a bigger tank next to the duo (Bold and Pinstripe) I am not sure maybe just to tease them and to keep the Betta on it's fins maybe?
> 
> Oli: Had a birthday and enjoyed a kitkat to celebrate it. He has been accepted to study further. And was looking for somewhere warmer to live. Linda recommended the South of France.
> 
> Cheryl: Her kitty is pregnant and it was her brother who did it. But don't worry, Cheryl will be putting a stop to any further soap opera shinangans and will be giving them both a new look as soon as the babies are born.
> 
> Gillian popped in and says Hi.
> 
> John: Says that he and Jade are no longer an item, but he will be able to pop in more often as he is online again. But please don't mention the maids outfit, otherwise Ray will be getting his "really crazy" that he was looking for.
> 
> Heather: has given Torreto his own reality show and has shared a bit of it with us. She did advise us that she is disturbed so we must proceed with caution. Although apparently Torreto has been flashing a lot and enjoys it. Mark reckons he just needs a trench coat.
> 
> Karen: Likes to grind branches to a pulp for therapy. Remind me not to make her mad!! her favorit color is yellow and favorite flowers are daffodils. She has had a humongous bruise on her arm for over a year. As she fell on that same spot more than once. But she is much better. Karen has been helping Cathie to get her tank sorted for the Betta fish that she wants to get.
> 
> Noel: Is still struggling with her eyes and has to do eye exercises. And Shelly has worked out that the backdoor beeps when it is opened and decided that that is the spot she wants to park herself in for feeding time.
> 
> Ray: Advises using a shotgun as a repellent for Crocs and Alligators. Has trouble sleeping, so we advised counting torts, but that does not seem to be helping. He beguiled us with lovely pics of his family and grandchildren.
> 
> Mark: Sending e some more dandy seeds. He visited the Great Dismal Swamp and came home to feel swamped with all the clean up work from the storms that hit while he was gone. He now has enough wood for a good couple of years and his forest is getting smaller and smaller. Mark told us about Notre Dame Cathedral burning. And has been sharing pics of a beautiful ring box made by his wife, a wooden egg he made and the colored eggs for Easter.
> 
> Cathie: Has been sharing her brothers art work with us. He is very talented. Cathie has also been sharing her story of Saphire when he first flashed her and how shocking it was. It was so bad that she cannot unsee it. Cathie got herself a 5 gallon fish tank and she is working out the nitty gritty of the water etc before she gets the Betta that she wants to get. And she plans to put her grandchildren to work in her garden for clean up duty.
> 
> Yvonne: Has been weedeating again, and no she does not eat them for dinner, she just cuts them to the quick. It has come to light that Yvonne is not fond of adobo (a Philippines dish her mother-in-law used to make). Misty has been having a ball with her grandkids and Yvonne has enjoyed the spoils of their cupcake making skills for Easter.
> 
> Ben: Has joined the CDR and is studying to do, but seems to enjoy chatting to us more than the studying. But don't worry, we will put him back on track soon.
> 
> Sabine: Says hi from her and all her critters. And she loves pigs ears and snouts along with Ray - Holi Ha!! Ray is married..what where you thinking!!
> 
> Jamie: Has been flying his tort-flag on his ride.
> 
> Tricia: Will be buying her dream farm soon. Yay.
> 
> Carol: I am welcoming Winter while you are all welcoming Summer. Yay for you and for me, as hopefully we will get lots of water. The gang are going to be going outside everyday, and coming in at night time. I am busy getting a box sorted out for them for those cold days when I am not at home. As you know, Kang went over the rainbow bridge and is waiting for me to join him at some point in the future. Work has been busy lately and the sun is going down earlier and coming up later.
> 
> The hedgehogs have been complaining that they are being stepped on too often, so I told them to make friends with a jellyfish or two and just to poke them when they hear anybody walking near them. The snow leopard says you all are being stingy with your carrots and to please share more. The one-legged Pirate says that he heard that there was more Irish coffee's needed today and that if someone could donate some whiskey he would get together with Montgomery and organize a glass or two for those of you who would like some. The homework hound says that since Lyn has been off from work he has been going hungry and that he would appreciate some of those papers and books that you are throwing away Lyn.
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is going on vacation as there is no more need for wooly socks, mitten, hats or scarves. If anybody sees the meerkat or any ghost shrimp please let us know, otherwise who knows what they will do in here.
> 
> Okay. I hope that I did not leave anybody out. If I did sorry. I will try not to leave you out the next time.



Whew, nice job!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I just need a new body. anybody know where I can get one?



Me too! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> okay, Now for the very long post. I will most probably have missed a lot as there was way too much fun going on in here about dryers, laundry, washing machines etc.
> Here goes:
> 
> Kathy: Went to the Ca/Az border in Yuma. They went camping and boating on the Colorado river. And by the looks of it, it was great fun. I am quite jealous.
> 
> Blackdog1714: Has had acupuncture after a few car crashes and recommends it as long as you find a good one to do it.
> 
> Linda: Mrs B no 3 (I think) tried hiding the view of the camera from us, but then felt sorry and gave us back just a tiny bit of a view. She is very protective of her nest. We need an update Linda please. Daughter was and is still rehabbing two bats. They are so cute. and she is also catching newts for a project. On the 30/04 or the 01/05 it will be Joesbrother's birthday. Her leg is getting better but is still not quite there. Not sure if you read it but the last time she booked her car into the garage, Linda went for a walk and ended up bursting a bakers cyst on the back of her knee. Which has been a huge pain in the butt oops knee and has hampered her mobility and entrtainment slightly.
> 
> Lyn: Physio is also progressing well and she is getting around much better. But the school wants her fully healed and mobile before she can come back. And she sasy that we must watch for her in Swan Lake the physio version. She is thinking of renaming Lola to Boomerang as he keeps on coming back into the house. Lyn has also been spring cleaning (Well it is spring) and throwing out all her horded papers and books.
> 
> Anne: Is back, I take it that she has finally overcome her computer and add problems on the TFO and can come online much easier now. Hubby surprised her with a Betta/Koi fish which is quite beautiful. But she wants to put it in a bigger tank next to the duo (Bold and Pinstripe) I am not sure maybe just to tease them and to keep the Betta on it's fins maybe?
> 
> Oli: Had a birthday and enjoyed a kitkat to celebrate it. He has been accepted to study further. And was looking for somewhere warmer to live. Linda recommended the South of France.
> 
> Cheryl: Her kitty is pregnant and it was her brother who did it. But don't worry, Cheryl will be putting a stop to any further soap opera shinangans and will be giving them both a new look as soon as the babies are born.
> 
> Gillian popped in and says Hi.
> 
> John: Says that he and Jade are no longer an item, but he will be able to pop in more often as he is online again. But please don't mention the maids outfit, otherwise Ray will be getting his "really crazy" that he was looking for.
> 
> Heather: has given Torreto his own reality show and has shared a bit of it with us. She did advise us that she is disturbed so we must proceed with caution. Although apparently Torreto has been flashing a lot and enjoys it. Mark reckons he just needs a trench coat.
> 
> Karen: Likes to grind branches to a pulp for therapy. Remind me not to make her mad!! her favorit color is yellow and favorite flowers are daffodils. She has had a humongous bruise on her arm for over a year. As she fell on that same spot more than once. But she is much better. Karen has been helping Cathie to get her tank sorted for the Betta fish that she wants to get.
> 
> Noel: Is still struggling with her eyes and has to do eye exercises. And Shelly has worked out that the backdoor beeps when it is opened and decided that that is the spot she wants to park herself in for feeding time.
> 
> Ray: Advises using a shotgun as a repellent for Crocs and Alligators. Has trouble sleeping, so we advised counting torts, but that does not seem to be helping. He beguiled us with lovely pics of his family and grandchildren.
> 
> Mark: Sending e some more dandy seeds. He visited the Great Dismal Swamp and came home to feel swamped with all the clean up work from the storms that hit while he was gone. He now has enough wood for a good couple of years and his forest is getting smaller and smaller. Mark told us about Notre Dame Cathedral burning. And has been sharing pics of a beautiful ring box made by his wife, a wooden egg he made and the colored eggs for Easter.
> 
> Cathie: Has been sharing her brothers art work with us. He is very talented. Cathie has also been sharing her story of Saphire when he first flashed her and how shocking it was. It was so bad that she cannot unsee it. Cathie got herself a 5 gallon fish tank and she is working out the nitty gritty of the water etc before she gets the Betta that she wants to get. And she plans to put her grandchildren to work in her garden for clean up duty.
> 
> Yvonne: Has been weedeating again, and no she does not eat them for dinner, she just cuts them to the quick. It has come to light that Yvonne is not fond of adobo (a Philippines dish her mother-in-law used to make). Misty has been having a ball with her grandkids and Yvonne has enjoyed the spoils of their cupcake making skills for Easter.
> 
> Ben: Has joined the CDR and is studying to do, but seems to enjoy chatting to us more than the studying. But don't worry, we will put him back on track soon.
> 
> Sabine: Says hi from her and all her critters. And she loves pigs ears and snouts along with Ray - Holi Ha!! Ray is married..what where you thinking!!
> 
> Jamie: Has been flying his tort-flag on his ride.
> 
> Tricia: Will be buying her dream farm soon. Yay.
> 
> Carol: I am welcoming Winter while you are all welcoming Summer. Yay for you and for me, as hopefully we will get lots of water. The gang are going to be going outside everyday, and coming in at night time. I am busy getting a box sorted out for them for those cold days when I am not at home. As you know, Kang went over the rainbow bridge and is waiting for me to join him at some point in the future. Work has been busy lately and the sun is going down earlier and coming up later.
> 
> The hedgehogs have been complaining that they are being stepped on too often, so I told them to make friends with a jellyfish or two and just to poke them when they hear anybody walking near them. The snow leopard says you all are being stingy with your carrots and to please share more. The one-legged Pirate says that he heard that there was more Irish coffee's needed today and that if someone could donate some whiskey he would get together with Montgomery and organize a glass or two for those of you who would like some. The homework hound says that since Lyn has been off from work he has been going hungry and that he would appreciate some of those papers and books that you are throwing away Lyn.
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is going on vacation as there is no more need for wooly socks, mitten, hats or scarves. If anybody sees the meerkat or any ghost shrimp please let us know, otherwise who knows what they will do in here.
> 
> Okay. I hope that I did not leave anybody out. If I did sorry. I will try not to leave you out the next time.



Superb as ever Carol! Well done  No wonder I struggle to keep up... there are so many of us in here. We may need to see if we can find a bit more cave to explore.

Oh, and I wouldn’t trust the pirate with whiskey... he says it’s for coffee, but you know what he was like with the Leprechaun at the Drunken Penguin [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters. 

Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year. 




Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block. 




A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers. 




The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots. 








A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past. 


















A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:




We had a lovely time!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> A hilarious video from Tort Stork's Instagram. R 18+ though
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwoi3O7nC8L/?utm_source=ig_share_she&igshid=1650emadgcork


A slightly confused tort!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> okay, Now for the very long post. I will most probably have missed a lot as there was way too much fun going on in here about dryers, laundry, washing machines etc.
> Here goes:
> 
> Kathy: Went to the Ca/Az border in Yuma. They went camping and boating on the Colorado river. And by the looks of it, it was great fun. I am quite jealous.
> 
> Blackdog1714: Has had acupuncture after a few car crashes and recommends it as long as you find a good one to do it.
> 
> Linda: Mrs B no 3 (I think) tried hiding the view of the camera from us, but then felt sorry and gave us back just a tiny bit of a view. She is very protective of her nest. We need an update Linda please. Daughter was and is still rehabbing two bats. They are so cute. and she is also catching newts for a project. On the 30/04 or the 01/05 it will be Joesbrother's birthday. Her leg is getting better but is still not quite there. Not sure if you read it but the last time she booked her car into the garage, Linda went for a walk and ended up bursting a bakers cyst on the back of her knee. Which has been a huge pain in the butt oops knee and has hampered her mobility and entrtainment slightly.
> 
> Lyn: Physio is also progressing well and she is getting around much better. But the school wants her fully healed and mobile before she can come back. And she sasy that we must watch for her in Swan Lake the physio version. She is thinking of renaming Lola to Boomerang as he keeps on coming back into the house. Lyn has also been spring cleaning (Well it is spring) and throwing out all her horded papers and books.
> 
> Anne: Is back, I take it that she has finally overcome her computer and add problems on the TFO and can come online much easier now. Hubby surprised her with a Betta/Koi fish which is quite beautiful. But she wants to put it in a bigger tank next to the duo (Bold and Pinstripe) I am not sure maybe just to tease them and to keep the Betta on it's fins maybe?
> 
> Oli: Had a birthday and enjoyed a kitkat to celebrate it. He has been accepted to study further. And was looking for somewhere warmer to live. Linda recommended the South of France.
> 
> Cheryl: Her kitty is pregnant and it was her brother who did it. But don't worry, Cheryl will be putting a stop to any further soap opera shinangans and will be giving them both a new look as soon as the babies are born.
> 
> Gillian popped in and says Hi.
> 
> John: Says that he and Jade are no longer an item, but he will be able to pop in more often as he is online again. But please don't mention the maids outfit, otherwise Ray will be getting his "really crazy" that he was looking for.
> 
> Heather: has given Torreto his own reality show and has shared a bit of it with us. She did advise us that she is disturbed so we must proceed with caution. Although apparently Torreto has been flashing a lot and enjoys it. Mark reckons he just needs a trench coat.
> 
> Karen: Likes to grind branches to a pulp for therapy. Remind me not to make her mad!! her favorit color is yellow and favorite flowers are daffodils. She has had a humongous bruise on her arm for over a year. As she fell on that same spot more than once. But she is much better. Karen has been helping Cathie to get her tank sorted for the Betta fish that she wants to get.
> 
> Noel: Is still struggling with her eyes and has to do eye exercises. And Shelly has worked out that the backdoor beeps when it is opened and decided that that is the spot she wants to park herself in for feeding time.
> 
> Ray: Advises using a shotgun as a repellent for Crocs and Alligators. Has trouble sleeping, so we advised counting torts, but that does not seem to be helping. He beguiled us with lovely pics of his family and grandchildren.
> 
> Mark: Sending e some more dandy seeds. He visited the Great Dismal Swamp and came home to feel swamped with all the clean up work from the storms that hit while he was gone. He now has enough wood for a good couple of years and his forest is getting smaller and smaller. Mark told us about Notre Dame Cathedral burning. And has been sharing pics of a beautiful ring box made by his wife, a wooden egg he made and the colored eggs for Easter.
> 
> Cathie: Has been sharing her brothers art work with us. He is very talented. Cathie has also been sharing her story of Saphire when he first flashed her and how shocking it was. It was so bad that she cannot unsee it. Cathie got herself a 5 gallon fish tank and she is working out the nitty gritty of the water etc before she gets the Betta that she wants to get. And she plans to put her grandchildren to work in her garden for clean up duty.
> 
> Yvonne: Has been weedeating again, and no she does not eat them for dinner, she just cuts them to the quick. It has come to light that Yvonne is not fond of adobo (a Philippines dish her mother-in-law used to make). Misty has been having a ball with her grandkids and Yvonne has enjoyed the spoils of their cupcake making skills for Easter.
> 
> Ben: Has joined the CDR and is studying to do, but seems to enjoy chatting to us more than the studying. But don't worry, we will put him back on track soon.
> 
> Sabine: Says hi from her and all her critters. And she loves pigs ears and snouts along with Ray - Holi Ha!! Ray is married..what where you thinking!!
> 
> Jamie: Has been flying his tort-flag on his ride.
> 
> Tricia: Will be buying her dream farm soon. Yay.
> 
> Carol: I am welcoming Winter while you are all welcoming Summer. Yay for you and for me, as hopefully we will get lots of water. The gang are going to be going outside everyday, and coming in at night time. I am busy getting a box sorted out for them for those cold days when I am not at home. As you know, Kang went over the rainbow bridge and is waiting for me to join him at some point in the future. Work has been busy lately and the sun is going down earlier and coming up later.
> 
> The hedgehogs have been complaining that they are being stepped on too often, so I told them to make friends with a jellyfish or two and just to poke them when they hear anybody walking near them. The snow leopard says you all are being stingy with your carrots and to please share more. The one-legged Pirate says that he heard that there was more Irish coffee's needed today and that if someone could donate some whiskey he would get together with Montgomery and organize a glass or two for those of you who would like some. The homework hound says that since Lyn has been off from work he has been going hungry and that he would appreciate some of those papers and books that you are throwing away Lyn.
> The Wool Spider (if she exists) says that she is going on vacation as there is no more need for wooly socks, mitten, hats or scarves. If anybody sees the meerkat or any ghost shrimp please let us know, otherwise who knows what they will do in here.
> 
> Okay. I hope that I did not leave anybody out. If I did sorry. I will try not to leave you out the next time.


Bravo once again, Carol!!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270612


Well that would save us having to shower!
Think of the time and money we'd save on shower gels/bath oils etc!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just to make sure I got everything right with Carol’s Amazing Summary:
> 
> Kathy still makes us jealous every time she has the chance. It was Hawaii last year. [emoji849]
> 
> Blackdog1714 is right that car crashes should be performed by the right people. Don’t try this at home. Same goes for acupuncture, I presume.
> 
> Linda needs to keep us better updated about Mrs B whatever her number, and share with us daughter’s photos and son’s cake. [emoji6]
> 
> Lyn is throwing books out of the house. [emoji33] Not into the neighbors’ backyard, I hope, although they would clearly benefit from some education.
> 
> Anne wants to train her ninja turtles, in the betta stage now.
> 
> Oli? [emoji53]
> 
> Cheryl’s brother has been very naughty.
> 
> Hi back, Gillian!
> 
> There’s more than the maid’s outfit that shouldn’t be mentioned with John in the earshot... or was is “less than...”? [emoji53]
> 
> Toretto has been naughty, and proud of it.
> 
> Glad the CDR has no branches... Karen is clearly a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Shelly has been smart to use auditory signals in case Noel can’t see her... [emoji33] Sorry! [emoji173]️
> 
> Ray can’t sleep without a shotgun.
> 
> Mark traveled someplace in Tolkien’s world and has brought back dandy seeds from there. “There and Back Again”.
> 
> Sapphire has been naughty too—wasn’t Sapphire a girl? Grandchildren are the best resource if you need cleaning up—NOT!!!
> 
> Even beside J.K. Rowling’s deatheaters, Yvonne’s weedeaters are quite terrifying. Hope Misty was pleased with her ball.
> 
> Welcome to the CDR, Ben! Just the place to be when you have GSCE on your mind... [emoji53]
> 
> Sabine should stick to pigs’ ears and snouts. Ray’s wife might still need him.
> 
> Jamie has a tort-flag? [emoji53]
> 
> Tricia rivals Kathy in making us jealous. Sigh... Err, I mean, congrats!
> 
> Carol is on the other side of the world. I still need a reminder!
> 
> I wouldn’t say no to an Irish coffee, especially if the Leprechaun makes it. Lots of carrots in Denmark now. I’ll buy a few tomorrow for the Snow Leopard.


Absolutely awesome response back.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Me too! [emoji23]


I wouldn't mind a YOUNGER body. My brain tells me I have stuff to do outside, but my body tells me to sit in the recliner and play jig saw puzzles on the Kindle.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> They sure do!!! The tort in second pic may look cute but she is deadly!!!! She gave me an almighty nip and I might have to invest in some iron gauntlets when cleaning her enclosure


You are going to fit right in.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters.
> 
> Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 270622
> 
> 
> Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> 
> A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> 
> 
> The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 270625
> 
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270627
> 
> 
> A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> 
> View attachment 270629
> 
> View attachment 270630
> 
> View attachment 270631
> 
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270633
> 
> View attachment 270635
> 
> View attachment 270637
> 
> 
> A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> We had a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 270636


She's so cute. I love her glasses!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Superb as ever Carol! Well done  No wonder I struggle to keep up... there are so many of us in here. We may need to see if we can find a bit more cave to explore.
> 
> Oh, and I wouldn’t trust the pirate with whiskey... he says it’s for coffee, but you know what he was like with the Leprechaun at the Drunken Penguin [emoji849]


Oh yes. Oops I forgot. No wonder he wanted to help out.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Just to make sure I got everything right with Carol’s Amazing Summary:
> 
> Kathy still makes us jealous every time she has the chance. It was Hawaii last year. [emoji849]
> 
> Blackdog1714 is right that car crashes should be performed by the right people. Don’t try this at home. Same goes for acupuncture, I presume.
> 
> Linda needs to keep us better updated about Mrs B whatever her number, and share with us daughter’s photos and son’s cake. [emoji6]
> 
> Lyn is throwing books out of the house. [emoji33] Not into the neighbors’ backyard, I hope, although they would clearly benefit from some education.
> 
> Anne wants to train her ninja turtles, in the betta stage now.
> 
> Oli? [emoji53]
> 
> Cheryl’s brother has been very naughty.
> 
> Hi back, Gillian!
> 
> There’s more than the maid’s outfit that shouldn’t be mentioned with John in the earshot... or was is “less than...”? [emoji53]
> 
> Toretto has been naughty, and proud of it.
> 
> Glad the CDR has no branches... Karen is clearly a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Shelly has been smart to use auditory signals in case Noel can’t see her... [emoji33] Sorry! [emoji173]️
> 
> Ray can’t sleep without a shotgun.
> 
> Mark traveled someplace in Tolkien’s world and has brought back dandy seeds from there. “There and Back Again”.
> 
> Sapphire has been naughty too—wasn’t Sapphire a girl? Grandchildren are the best resource if you need cleaning up—NOT!!!
> 
> Even beside J.K. Rowling’s deatheaters, Yvonne’s weedeaters are quite terrifying. Hope Misty was pleased with her ball.
> 
> Welcome to the CDR, Ben! Just the place to be when you have GSCE on your mind... [emoji53]
> 
> Sabine should stick to pigs’ ears and snouts. Ray’s wife might still need him.
> 
> Jamie has a tort-flag? [emoji53]
> 
> Tricia rivals Kathy in making us jealous. Sigh... Err, I mean, congrats!
> 
> Carol is on the other side of the world. I still need a reminder!
> 
> I wouldn’t say no to an Irish coffee, especially if the Leprechaun makes it. Lots of carrots in Denmark now. I’ll buy a few tomorrow for the Snow Leopard.


Yup that's about the gist of it!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters.
> 
> Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 270622
> 
> 
> Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> 
> A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> 
> 
> The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 270625
> 
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270627
> 
> 
> A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> 
> View attachment 270629
> 
> View attachment 270630
> 
> View attachment 270631
> 
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270633
> 
> View attachment 270635
> 
> View attachment 270637
> 
> 
> A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> We had a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 270636


Bishkek looks like a great cultural place. I love those mountains!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> My son and husband were already complaining about why do I need to have a box for them outside. I cannot imagine what they will say if I asked to get an electrician in. I was thinking that maybe I could do what you did. But I will have to get hubby to drill the hole and then just run the cord through that and plug it in inside the house.



When I get home I’ll show you what we did. Basically we cut a hole and used pvc pipe that is angled down kinda like a water Spicket so rain water doesn’t get in. 
Do you have a thermostat too? 
I’m stuck at the car wash for 1.5 hrs typing in the sun. Sorry if there’s typos!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters.
> 
> Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 270622
> 
> 
> Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> 
> A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> 
> 
> The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 270625
> 
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270627
> 
> 
> A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> 
> View attachment 270629
> 
> View attachment 270630
> 
> View attachment 270631
> 
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270633
> 
> View attachment 270635
> 
> View attachment 270637
> 
> 
> A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> We had a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 270636


Love love all the pictures. So glad you guys had fun. The transportable yurta would be my highlight as well.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> When I get home I’ll show you what we did. Basically we cut a hole and used pvc pipe that is angled down kinda like a water Spicket so rain water doesn’t get in.
> Do you have a thermostat too?
> I’m stuck at the car wash for 1.5 hrs typing in the sun. Sorry if there’s typos!


Yes I do have a thermostat. And thank you Kathy.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> When I needed to add an electrical run to the new greenhouse in my back yard a few years ago the electrician I hired drilled a hole in the side wall of my stucco house and tapped into the electrical outlet in one of the bedrooms to run the line. It only cost me about $150 (I dug the trench). It's been working well for a couple years now, not popping any breakers, etc.


you can run a cord for short term just don't go cheap. Heavy gauge wire costs more per foot with a better outdoor cover. I recommend a 10/3 (10 gauge wire) 15A I use this to supply power to my shed since I am too cheap and lazy to trench out a real line. I use a compressor and see no dimming (power draw) in my old flourecent lights. The outer coating is UV resistant and I am on year 15 with it. Awesome for power outages since our neighborhood has thevens on one transformer and the odds on the other. After more than a few hurricanes that baby has snaked across the street to borrow/give power. The orange cords are good for LED christmas lights


----------



## CarolM

Okay I managed to get home with enough light. Here is the box. I put the insulation on the bottom of the inner box as well but i will need to take it off as it has caused the box to stop the top from closing properly.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters.
> 
> Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 270622
> 
> 
> Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> 
> A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> 
> 
> The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 270625
> 
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270627
> 
> 
> A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> 
> View attachment 270629
> 
> View attachment 270630
> 
> View attachment 270631
> 
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270633
> 
> View attachment 270635
> 
> View attachment 270637
> 
> 
> A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> We had a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 270636



Fascinating! Thank you for a lovely glimpse of a part of the world that I have never visited!


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> you can run a cord for short term just don't go cheap. Heavy gauge wire costs more per foot with a better outdoor cover. I recommend a 10/3 (10 gauge wire) 15A I use this to supply power to my shed since I am too cheap and lazy to trench out a real line. I use a compressor and see no dimming (power draw) in my old flourecent lights. The outer coating is UV resistant and I am on year 15 with it. Awesome for power outages since our neighborhood has thevens on one transformer and the odds on the other. After more than a few hurricanes that baby has snaked across the street to borrow/give power. The orange cords are good for LED christmas lights


Noted. Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Don’t worry Lyn, I use TFO in my study breaks


Yea you have to take a coffee break now and then...


----------



## Momof4

You guys know the 40’ sea container that’s in my backyard? Well, apparently on Saturday a few guys are coming to cut it in half and haul it away! Then they’re going to weld it back together for their use. 
I’m kinda nervous but excited! 
Then,the work begins to grade and build a new enclosure for all 5 tortoises! 
I’ll definitely be taking pics! 
Thank goodness you can drive on our property.


----------



## Momof4

Still at car wash. I was dying in the sun so I took a walk and got light headed because I’m on a very low calorie diet. I walked back and found a breezy shaded spot.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A slightly confused tort!


Looks like a dangerous situation to me...poor guy...


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You guys know the 40’ sea container that’s in my backyard? Well, apparently on Saturday a few guys are coming to cut it in half and haul it away! Then they’re going to weld it back together for their use.
> I’m kinda nervous but excited!
> Then,the work begins to grade and build a new enclosure for all 5 tortoises!
> I’ll definitely be taking pics!
> Thank goodness you can drive on our property.


Yayyy. That must be a huge relief.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Bishkek looks like a great cultural place. I love those mountains!



I bet I’d love Wales too! “The only thing better than mountains are mountains” — a Georgian* proverb. 
* referring to Georgia the country, another mountainous place of the world.  Georgians tend to be over the top when it comes to their mountains. [emoji849]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay I managed to get home with enough light. Here is the box. I put the insulation on the bottom of the inner box as well but i will need to take it off as it has caused the box to stop the top from closing properly.
> View attachment 270642
> View attachment 270643
> View attachment 270644
> View attachment 270645
> View attachment 270646


Maybe use a piece of corrugated cardboard? Instead? Just a thought.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Still at car wash. I was dying in the sun so I took a walk and got light headed because I’m on a very low calorie diet. I walked back and found a breezy shaded spot.


Be careful please. We don't want to loose you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Maybe use a piece of corrugated cardboard? Instead? Just a thought.


As the insulation for underneath?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Still at car wash. I was dying in the sun so I took a walk and got light headed because I’m on a very low calorie diet. I walked back and found a breezy shaded spot.



Not cool. Why is it taking so long?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's funny... Some trips you really want to take when kids are certain ages. Too young for some destinations or activities, and they won't be able to fully appreciate it...and neither will you, if they don't enjoy. Too old for certain places and activities, and they'll have already lost the sense of magic that makes it so much fun, being able to see it through their eyes.



Very true and difficult for me since I have such a wide range of ages!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> As the insulation for underneath?


Yes since you can't use the thicker insulation. Brown paper is somewhat insolating. Maybe even 2 layers if you can and it doesn't get wet. It's just a thought. Usually free too. If you can get it where you are.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes since you can't use the thicker insulation. Brown paper is somewhat insolating. Maybe even 2 layers if you can and it doesn't get wet. It's just a thought. Usually free too. If you can get it where you are.


That is a really good idea. Thanks.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I'd love to have a huge fish tank in my dining room. Fresh supply every time!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is a really good idea. Thanks.


Then I'm glad I said it. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Looking through all the posts, looks like lots of us have problems with our body parts. I hadn’t surgery last e
> 
> thats what my parents keep saying every time we drive by Lego land.......... and I mean every single time;(


Does that mean they love Lego land better then you?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Beautiful eggs, And gorgeous photo's too.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Indominus says hello and good mornooning!
> View attachment 270610



He’s so light! Sounds like my son helped name him!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I am so sorry that you are going through this Ray. Have you started trying the mirror therapy yet, to see if it will work or not?


I asked my wife if we had a mirror the size I needed. She said she has one in the attic. I am not to good climbing attic ladders so I will get my wife up there. ​


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Does that mean they love Lego land better then you?





Cathie G said:


> Does that mean they love Lego land better then you?





Cathie G said:


> Does that mean they love Lego land better then you?


Yep I think they do, I bet if I went back it would seem quite small now as I am older and taller. Brings back a lot of nostalgia, ahhhh the smell of doughnuts and hot dogs


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> What craziness, although we don't always post crazy we love crazy and that is why we stay. So if you want to post crazy go ahead. In fact I dare you to post some off the walk crazy. [emoji6]


Were you keeping up with my story about the horse with no name ?


----------



## Ben02

Ben02 said:


> Yep I think they do, I bet if I went back it would seem quite small now as I am older and taller. Brings back a lot of nostalgia, ahhhh the smell of doughnuts and hot dogs


Oops quoted 3 times, not sure what happens there.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters.
> 
> Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 270622
> 
> 
> Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> 
> A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> 
> 
> The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 270625
> 
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270627
> 
> 
> A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> 
> View attachment 270629
> 
> View attachment 270630
> 
> View attachment 270631
> 
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270633
> 
> View attachment 270635
> 
> View attachment 270637
> 
> 
> A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> We had a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 270636



Best photos are your daughter & the subjects she picks!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> You guys know the 40’ sea container that’s in my backyard? Well, apparently on Saturday a few guys are coming to cut it in half and haul it away! Then they’re going to weld it back together for their use.
> I’m kinda nervous but excited!
> Then,the work begins to grade and build a new enclosure for all 5 tortoises!
> I’ll definitely be taking pics!
> Thank goodness you can drive on our property.



Oh fun!!! Can’t wait to see!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> My son and husband were already complaining about why do I need to have a box for them outside. I cannot imagine what they will say if I asked to get an electrician in. I was thinking that maybe I could do what you did. But I will have to get hubby to drill the hole and then just run the cord through that and plug it in inside the house.



Thats how I had Sullys house the first year...luckily we had a doggie door that easily accommodated an extension cord.

Last year, the cord came out of the basement and cellar doors.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Then I'm glad I said it. Hope it works for you.


I am sure it will.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I asked my wife if we had a mirror the size I needed. She said she has one in the attic. I am not to good climbing attic ladders so I will get my wife up there. ​


Well then I hope Wifey can climb into attics then.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yep I think they do, I bet if I went back it would seem quite small now as I am older and taller. Brings back a lot of nostalgia, ahhhh the smell of doughnuts and hot dogs


I have a younger brother that loves Legos. The problem is he's approximately 50 or so...


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Oops quoted 3 times, not sure what happens there.


Reptilomy calls it a worm hole...


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Were you keeping up with my story about the horse with no name ?


Of course I was. I am stilling waiting for the next part of the story.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats how I had Sullys house the first year...luckily we had a doggie door that easily accommodated an extension cord.
> 
> Last year, the cord came out of the basement and cellar doors.


I will sort something out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters.
> 
> Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 270622
> 
> 
> Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> 
> A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> 
> 
> The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 270625
> 
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270627
> 
> 
> A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> 
> View attachment 270629
> 
> View attachment 270630
> 
> View attachment 270631
> 
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270633
> 
> View attachment 270635
> 
> View attachment 270637
> 
> 
> A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> We had a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 270636




Wow! Next time you go, take me with you. Those are impressive statues - like those still found in all 15 former Soviet Republics. Lenin, front and center - wow. I don’t recall all the captions, but the 100 year anniversary of Frunze as well. 

The furthest east I traveled in former CCCP was Baku, lived in Tbilisi, but traveled to Moscow and Kiev for months on end. Budspest as well, but thats a different Chapter.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Of course I was. I am stilling waiting for the next part of the story.


Me too...I can't wait!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Maybe use a piece of corrugated cardboard? Instead? Just a thought.



Cardboard is very likely to get mold, mildew and provide food for a wide array of ants, worms, etc. My red worms love to eat carboard - full of cellulose, sugars and more. Id skip the cardboard.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Next time you go, take me with you. Those are impressive statues - like those still found in all 15 former Soviet Republics. Lenin, front and center - wow. I don’t recall all the captions, but the 100 year anniversary of Frunze as well.
> 
> The furthest east I traveled in former CCCP was Baku, lived in Tbilisi, but traveled to Moscow and Kiev for months on end. Budspest as well, but thats a different Chapter.




.... and on the 100 year celebration monument of Frunze as the capital city..... some info: Frunze was the city's official name from 1926 to 1991 (then the fall of the USSR) and Frunze became Bishkek.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Next time you go, take me with you. Those are impressive statues - like those still found in all 15 former Soviet Republics. Lenin, front and center - wow. I don’t recall all the captions, but the 100 year anniversary of Frunze as well.
> 
> The furthest east I traveled in former CCCP was Baku, lived in Tbilisi, but traveled to Moscow and Kiev for months on end. Budspest as well, but thats a different Chapter.


You sure have travelled a lot. What did you do for a job?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Me too...I can't wait!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Not cool. Why is it taking so long?



I got it detailed inside and out. 
It was 2 hours of boring!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cardboard is very likely to get mold, mildew and provide food for a wide array of ants, worms, etc. My red worms love to eat carboard - full of cellulose, sugars and more. Id skip the cardboard.


Aaahhh. Okay what would you suggest then? As the insulation is too thick for underneath.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Kyrgyzstan. Off the top of my head: One of five post-Soviet countries in Central Asia. Population about 6 million. Capital: Bishkek. Tallest mountain: 7,000+ meters.
> 
> Bishkek itself is situated high above the sea level, at the altitude of 800 meters or so. You can see snow-capped mountains from anywhere in the city and at almost any time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 270622
> 
> 
> Bishkek is insanely green. Which wasn’t a hit with my hay fever! Here’s a view of the back of the building where my mom lives — a very typical apartment block.
> 
> View attachment 270623
> 
> 
> A monument to horses in one of the most central locations, between two shopping centers.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> 
> 
> The tulip season is almost over but we managed yo find a few spots.
> 
> View attachment 270625
> 
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270627
> 
> 
> A lot of the architecture still harks back to the Soviet past.
> 
> View attachment 270628
> 
> View attachment 270629
> 
> View attachment 270630
> 
> View attachment 270631
> 
> View attachment 270632
> 
> View attachment 270633
> 
> View attachment 270635
> 
> View attachment 270637
> 
> 
> A highlight for daughter — the transportable nomadic home, the “yurta”:
> 
> View attachment 270634
> 
> 
> We had a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 270636



Wonderful photos and your daughter and her heart sunglasses are too cute!!


----------



## Momof4

When I got home, our pool guy found a baby bunny in our pool. I warmed him up and put him in the shade. He is tired and hasn’t hopped off yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh. Okay what would you suggest then? As the insulation is too thick for underneath.



Can you build a false bottom that is just super insulsted? and your new house sits on that plstform. The cold earth sucks a lot of heat, do it is good to have a well insulated bottom. Good luck.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> When I got home, our pool guy found a baby bunny in our pool. I warmed him up and put him in the shade. He is tired and hasn’t hopped off yet.
> View attachment 270690


I love rabbits. Little wild ones are so hard to help. Maybe a little protection through the night if he's still there.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Can you build a false bottom that is just super insulsted? and your new house sits on that plstform. The cold earth sucks a lot of heat, do it is good to have a well insulated bottom. Good luck.


Maybe something that you attach under house siding? I remember it but can't remember what you call it.? Something quick and easy yet you are able to change easily when you can.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I love rabbits. Little wild ones are so hard to help. Maybe a little protection through the night if he's still there.



He already hopped away. We have shed that I think houses rabbits under it so I put him there.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I have a younger brother that loves Legos. The problem is he's approximately 50 or so...



No age limit on fun .... some of those LEGO kits are only suitable for master degree holders [emoji12]


----------



## Momof4

I just bought 2 of these , so I hope it helps. I get rats, bunnies, lizards and mice. 
Once a duckling. I took him to the wildlife center.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> When I got home, our pool guy found a baby bunny in our pool. I warmed him up and put him in the shade. He is tired and hasn’t hopped off yet.
> View attachment 270690



Awwwww... I hope he will be ok... rabbits are the worst about “scaring” themselves to death....


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Still at car wash. I was dying in the sun so I took a walk and got light headed because I’m on a very low calorie diet. I walked back and found a breezy shaded spot.


That's a very thorough car wash!
Hope the car doesn't shrink after such a long cycle!haded spot
Make sure you take of yourself Kathy we don't want you fainting off!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You sure have travelled a lot. What did you do for a job?


.............you've heard of 007?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh. Okay what would you suggest then? As the insulation is too thick for underneath.


What about some thermal wrap like this - it's bubble wrap sandwiched between foil, You could maybe have a few layers of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> When I got home, our pool guy found a baby bunny in our pool. I warmed him up and put him in the shade. He is tired and hasn’t hopped off yet.
> View attachment 270690


Lovely little thing!
Was he in water? He is lucky he was found.
I hope he is OK.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> He already hopped away. We have shed that I think houses rabbits under it so I put him there.


Well then mom will find the little runaway brat. You may have a little jack wabbit in love with you soon though. That's really nice.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww... I hope he will be ok... rabbits are the worst about “scaring” themselves to death....


Amen to that and wet to boot. Even domestic rabbits can stress out like that.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> .............you've heard of 007?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> No age limit on fun .... some of those LEGO kits are only suitable for master degree holders [emoji12]


I have a tub of the big ones for toddlers. You aught to see all the kids building stuff! Their ages range from 3 to 30 or more. Even the bunny gets involved. It's hilarious.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Lovely little thing!
> Was he in water? He is lucky he was found.
> I hope he is OK.



Yes, in our pool skimmer where the basket is. Thank goodness there was a rock in it to stand on. He was stiff and cold. It took like 10 minutes in the sun to dry him.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Yes, in our pool skimmer where the basket is. Thank goodness there was a rock in it to stand on. He was stiff and cold. It took like 10 minutes in the sun to dry him.


Saved in the nick of time by the sound of it!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I just bought 2 of these , so I hope it helps. I get rats, bunnies, lizards and mice.
> Once a duckling. I took him to the wildlife center.
> View attachment 270697


You are amazing.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What about some thermal wrap like this - it's bubble wrap sandwiched between foil, You could maybe have a few layers of it.
> View attachment 270698


Another great idea. For something thin between the wood boxes.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well then I hope Wifey can climb into attics then.


Oh yeah! She has the attic in great shape. She was on the ladder today as I walked her thru taking the floodlights down. Next week we are having gutters installed. The lights were mounted on the facia. They were in the way. Going to teach her how to mount the lights to the soffits.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Of course I was. I am stilling waiting for the next part of the story.


I thought I might be getting to crazy for you all. When I was stuck in bed I was going crazy!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I thought I might be getting to crazy for you all. When I was stuck in bed I was going crazy!


Me too. We are here waiting on pins and needles for the next chapter.


----------



## Momof4

These look amazing!! I may need to try making them.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I just bought 2 of these , so I hope it helps. I get rats, bunnies, lizards and mice.
> Once a duckling. I took him to the wildlife center.
> View attachment 270697



I am ordering that!!! Didn’t even know such a thing existed!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I am ordering that!!! Didn’t even know such a thing existed!!!



One of the photos had a baby bunny on it so I figured I’d try it.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> Bama is a beautiful male plakat betta. How did you come up with the name? Is there some Alabama in someone's background?


You sure hit the nail on the head! My husband, Pete, is from AL. The name is really for the Crimson Tide of Univ of AL.
Roll tide, roll! [emoji458]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> A hilarious video from Tort Stork's Instagram. R 18+ though
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwoi3O7nC8L/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1650emadgcork


He's got the wrong end!! LOL!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> Still at car wash. I was dying in the sun so I took a walk and got light headed because I’m on a very low calorie diet. I walked back and found a breezy shaded spot.


Why were you at a carwash for so long?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Next time you go, take me with you. Those are impressive statues - like those still found in all 15 former Soviet Republics. Lenin, front and center - wow. I don’t recall all the captions, but the 100 year anniversary of Frunze as well.
> 
> The furthest east I traveled in former CCCP was Baku, lived in Tbilisi, but traveled to Moscow and Kiev for months on end. Budspest as well, but thats a different Chapter.


Mark, what did you do for a living? You sound like you've been most everywhere.


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> Why were you at a carwash for so long?



They detailed the inside.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> They detailed the inside.


My car would take 3 days to detail...


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> When I got home, our pool guy found a baby bunny in our pool. I warmed him up and put him in the shade. He is tired and hasn’t hopped off yet.
> View attachment 270690


Oh shame. Poor thing. Do you have wild bunnies where you are? .......Wait, obviously that little one is wild what with having pool parties and all...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Can you build a false bottom that is just super insulsted? and your new house sits on that plstform. The cold earth sucks a lot of heat, do it is good to have a well insulated bottom. Good luck.


Okay I am going to have to figure something out. Maybe I should put the insulation directly underneath the outside box and cut the insulation into thinner strips for between the outer and inner box. That way it will be extra insulated. Possibly also put the box onto stones. Wait, i should put a layer of stones, then insulation then the box. Hmm that should work.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> No age limit on fun .... some of those LEGO kits are only suitable for master degree holders [emoji12]


Very true.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> He already hopped away. We have shed that I think houses rabbits under it so I put him there.


Aahh. Benjamin bunny is back with Mopsie and Cottontail. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I just bought 2 of these , so I hope it helps. I get rats, bunnies, lizards and mice.
> Once a duckling. I took him to the wildlife center.
> View attachment 270697


You are so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> .............you've heard of 007?


Lol. I was thinking of that possibility. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What about some thermal wrap like this - it's bubble wrap sandwiched between foil, You could maybe have a few layers of it.
> View attachment 270698


The insulation I have is already a wrap. But maybe I could use tinfoil as well. Sandwich a piece between the tinfoil and put it directly underneath. Some good ideas coming out of here. Keep them coming!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well then mom will find the little runaway brat. You may have a little jack wabbit in love with you soon though. That's really nice.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I have a tub of the big ones for toddlers. You aught to see all the kids building stuff! Their ages range from 3 to 30 or more. Even the bunny gets involved. It's hilarious.


Now that I want to see. Especially the bunny.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh yeah! She has the attic in great shape. She was on the ladder today as I walked her thru taking the floodlights down. Next week we are having gutters installed. The lights were mounted on the facia. They were in the way. Going to teach her how to mount the lights to the soffits.


Hmm better be careful, wifey might not need you anymore soon.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I thought I might be getting to crazy for you all. When I was stuck in bed I was going crazy!


We love stories in here. Especially crazy ones. They make us feel normal. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> These look amazing!! I may need to try making them.
> View attachment 270704


No no no no. I am trying to stay away from fattening stuff.


----------



## CarolM

Aaahhh, all caught up and I was enjoying it so much. Oh well I will just have to wait for todays posts to start appearing.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I have a younger brother that loves Legos. The problem is he's approximately 50 or so...



He still has some years to go!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Next time you go, take me with you. Those are impressive statues - like those still found in all 15 former Soviet Republics. Lenin, front and center - wow. I don’t recall all the captions, but the 100 year anniversary of Frunze as well.
> 
> The furthest east I traveled in former CCCP was Baku, lived in Tbilisi, but traveled to Moscow and Kiev for months on end. Budspest as well, but thats a different Chapter.



Deal! Lots of lakes and rivers. Lakes for peaceful kayaking, rivers for crazy adventures. [emoji6] Could I also tempt you with a hike in the Tian Shan mountains? Lyn might join us too if we give her a bit of time to heal.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> .... and on the 100 year celebration monument of Frunze as the capital city..... some info: Frunze was the city's official name from 1926 to 1991 (then the fall of the USSR) and Frunze became Bishkek.



Yep! Named after a Red Army commander born here; his home town was called Pishpek then, and his home is preserved in a city museum. 




The moment probably celebrated human Frunze.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You sure have travelled a lot. What did you do for a job?



I have tried asking a couple of times. It may be better to not know. [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> When I got home, our pool guy found a baby bunny in our pool. I warmed him up and put him in the shade. He is tired and hasn’t hopped off yet.
> View attachment 270690



Silly thing! What prompted him to get in the pool? A bad hare day??


----------



## Kristoff

Comment censored? [emoji53]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh shame. Poor thing. Do you have wild bunnies where you are? .......Wait, obviously that little one is wild what with having pool parties and all...



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Mark, what did you do for a living? You sound like you've been most everywhere.



The less you know the better you sleep. [emoji33][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> We love stories in here. Especially crazy ones. They make us feel normal. [emoji23] [emoji23]



...at least for a short time. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh, all caught up and I was enjoying it so much. Oh well I will just have to wait for todays posts to start appearing.



Thank you for starting us off on today’s adventures in the CDR. I’m going to take the carrots to the Snow Leopard. Has anyone seen her this mornooning? Yesterday she was muttering something about giving up being vegetarian, so I’d better feed her now.


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> Yep! Named after a Red Army commander born here; his home town was called Pishpek then, and his home is preserved in a city museum.
> 
> View attachment 270714
> 
> 
> The moment probably celebrated human Frunze.



Should be the “monument” but it’s too late to edit. Thanks a lot for the coffee, Montgomery! I needed it!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> I have tried asking a couple of times. It may be better to not know. [emoji12]


Well, there is a lot of interesting real estate owned by Uncle Sam all around the area where he lives.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone 

I am just off to my yoga class... to explain why I am dropping out again rather than take part. 

I feel guilty. I missed so many with my back last year, then my chest infection and now my leg. And anyway, I need to go to coffee with “the girls” (I am probably youngest) afterwards 

Mrs B is spending the night in the box which suggests she has started laying. However, the layer of feathers means we can’t see any eggs. She pops in occasionally by day, but won’t sit on the eggs properly until the clutch is complete. 

Night time with Mrs B



Day time without


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> He still has some years to go!
> 
> View attachment 270713


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I have tried asking a couple of times. It may be better to not know. [emoji12]


I think the 007 theory is most probably true then. Hi I am 2Bear ... Maro2Bear!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> ...at least for a short time. [emoji6]


A break from reality even for a short while is still good.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you for starting us off on today’s adventures in the CDR. I’m going to take the carrots to the Snow Leopard. Has anyone seen her this mornooning? Yesterday she was muttering something about giving up being vegetarian, so I’d better feed her now.


Oh No. Well, I will drop off some carrots later as well. I dropped off some plasters for the hedgehogs this morning. As they were complaining about being stepped on too often lately.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Should be the “monument” but it’s too late to edit. Thanks a lot for the coffee, Montgomery! I needed it!


oh no!! Don't tell me the one legged pirate stole the coffee from Montgomery in a fit of pique?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I have tried asking a couple of times. It may be better to not know. [emoji12]



Worked for the USG - State Department. So, I was fortunate enough to both live overseas in many locations and be sent on temporary duty to others. /With special clandestine tortoise expeditions/


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone
> 
> I am just off to my yoga class... to explain why I am dropping out again rather than take part.
> 
> I feel guilty. I missed so many with my back last year, then my chest infection and now my leg. And anyway, I need to go to coffee with “the girls” (I am probably youngest) afterwards
> 
> Mrs B is spending the night in the box which suggests she has started laying. However, the layer of feathers means we can’t see any eggs. She pops in occasionally by day, but won’t sit on the eggs properly until the clutch is complete.
> 
> Night time with Mrs B
> View attachment 270717
> 
> 
> Day time without
> View attachment 270718


She certainly does a good job of hiding and protecting her little ones. Good on her. Sad for us. I am sure your girls will understand and would rather you got fully healthy before you joined them. At least you will be going back at some point instead of quitting completely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning Everyone!

A bit overcast today, with chances of some rain today, and for sure tomorrow.

A snap from Tuesdsy’s morning paddle - fair skys, sunshine. Off to the right is the Chesapeake Bay, further is Maryland’s Eastern Shore, and beyond that - The Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> A bit overcast today, with chances of some rain today, and for sure tomorrow.
> 
> A snap from Tuesdsy’s morning paddle - fair skys, sunshine. Off to the right is the Chesapeake Bay, further is Maryland’s Eastern Shore, and beyond that - The Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> View attachment 270719


The best thing about your picture is the endless horizon. Love it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Thursday!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Thursday!


Happy Thursday Lyn!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## JoesMum

Somebody mentioned Birthday Cake that I needed to share... Lena?

I must admit that, much as I love cooking, baking isn’t my thing. The last birthday cake I made was over 20 years ago ... a Teletubbies mound complete with Teletubbies made of fondant icing. 

I... ahem... got this one hand crafted by ... er ... Mr Sainsbury’s 



Son will still like it. His birthday is on Monday.


----------



## CarolM

I got bored, as I had some time on my hands. So enjoy and tell me if it will make a good children's story:

Hi Everybody,

My name is Tortie,


Ye ye I know it sounds terrible, but I was the last of the clutch to hatch. I have 15 brothers and sisters and a Mom and Dad. Well my Mom and Dad are not around anymore as my brothers, sisters and I are laid in a nest underground and then covered with soil. We stay in our nice and warm nest for about 90 days and then it is free for all and we start hatching and making our way to the topside.

I was the last to pip and then make my way to the topside. And boy was I glad, as it was so sunny and green on the top.


Anyway I made it to the top and found a very different world to what I was used to. It is actually very scary being on the topside, sometimes when I get very scared I burrow underground just to get away from the scary topside. Maybe when I am much bigger it will not be as scary. But for now I am just 10grams and about a ¼ inch big.




I thought that I would share some of my adventures with you. Just the other day as I was cautiously walking around looking for some nice and yummy weeds to eat, I came across another tortoise that looked very different from me. I am sure it is a tortoise as it also carries it’s house around on it’s back. But it’s house is a spiral pattern and the funny thing is that it only has one leg coming out the back and it’s head which has two antennae on it comes out the front. This is what it looked like. Luckily I had my camera with me and took a photo. He said that his name is Snelly. Snelly also told me that he is a snail and not a tortoise. I thought that tortoises were the only creatures who carried it’s house around on it’s back. But Snelly tells me that there are lots of other creatures that do the same thing.




Snelly is much smaller than me, and was eating some flowers. I like flowers too. Especially the yellow kind – I think you call them Dandelions. But the best is the red Hibiscus flower. That one is super yummy. I also like clover weeds, and plantain. And grass and endive. 



I decided to leave my brothers and sisters and go out on my own, as my biggest brother (who was the first one to pip and leave the nest) was a real bully and just would not leave me alone. I don’t know what he had against me, but whatever I did he was always there getting in the way. He would not even let me eat on my own.

This is my brother






See he even looks like a bully. 

It is so much better, more peaceful without my siblings. Except this morning while Snelly and I were grazing and looking for food, there was this huge shadow that flew over us.




I got such a fright that I hid in my house and as soon as I felt the shadow pass, Snelly and I went and hid under some bushes. I think that we will stay under the bushes for a while and just graze on the weeds in between. Snelly who is much, much older than me says that it was a bird that flew over us and that they like to eat us. Which is terrible, why would that bird want to eat us, are we not all vegetarians? 

Snelly and I carried on eating and this very rude little creature (Snelly says it was an ant) it looks like this





Just ran right over my food that I was eating. He did shout sorry and that he was in a hurry, so could not stop to chat. I wonder why he was in such a hurry. I mean life is about taking it easy and enjoying the moment and peace around you. Oh well some creatures just have no manners whatsoever.



Snelly is taking me to the pond that he says is on the other side of the garden. I want to go drink some water and to maybe lie in the water for a little while, but I will have to find a spot which is under some bushes, as I am too scared that bird that we saw will come back and try to eat me. Snelly says that birds are not vegetarians.



Well it has taken Snelly and I a good couple of hours to get to the pond. But I cannot go in, because there is this other tortoise in there already. And I don’t like being with other tortoises. Snelly tells me that the other tortoise lives in the water in the pond. I am not sure that I want to do that. I like to lie in the water for a little while, you know to have a nice long soak – it is good for my shell, but I like living on land preferably in a burrow that I have made nice and cosy for myself.

Meet Wise one (that is her name – she told me herself) She also told me that she is a turtle and is 50 years old. I think that is why her name is Wise One! She has lived for a long time.




She said that she does not mind if I want to share a little bit of her water. Wise One told me that she makes sure that all the little creatures get to enjoy the water without being bullied. Wise One is very kind. I like her. 



But now I am very tired and want to go and get some sleep. I will see you all tomorrow and tell you about all my adventures tomorrow.

Yawn.





Night Night


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270720


Happy Thursday Heather!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Somebody mentioned Birthday Cake that I needed to share... Lena?
> 
> I must admit that, much as I love cooking, baking isn’t my thing. The last birthday cake I made was over 20 years ago ... a Teletubbies mound complete with Teletubbies made of fondant icing.
> 
> I... ahem... got this one hand crafted by ... er ... Mr Sainsbury’s
> View attachment 270721
> 
> 
> Son will still like it. His birthday is on Monday.


MMMMM Yummy. Chocolate cake is always good for most people.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> When I got home, our pool guy found a baby bunny in our pool. I warmed him up and put him in the shade. He is tired and hasn’t hopped off yet.
> View attachment 270690


He's probably waiting for mama to find him.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I got bored, as I had some time on my hands. So enjoy and tell me if it will make a good children's story:
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> My name is Tortie,
> 
> 
> Ye ye I know it sounds terrible, but I was the last of the clutch to hatch. I have 15 brothers and sisters and a Mom and Dad. Well my Mom and Dad are not around anymore as my brothers, sisters and I are laid in a nest underground and then covered with soil. We stay in our nice and warm nest for about 90 days and then it is free for all and we start hatching and making our way to the topside.
> 
> I was the last to pip and then make my way to the topside. And boy was I glad, as it was so sunny and green on the top.
> 
> 
> Anyway I made it to the top and found a very different world to what I was used to. It is actually very scary being on the topside, sometimes when I get very scared I burrow underground just to get away from the scary topside. Maybe when I am much bigger it will not be as scary. But for now I am just 10grams and about a ¼ inch big.
> 
> View attachment 270724
> 
> 
> I thought that I would share some of my adventures with you. Just the other day as I was cautiously walking around looking for some nice and yummy weeds to eat, I came across another tortoise that looked very different from me. I am sure it is a tortoise as it also carries it’s house around on it’s back. But it’s house is a spiral pattern and the funny thing is that it only has one leg coming out the back and it’s head which has two antennae on it comes out the front. This is what it looked like. Luckily I had my camera with me and took a photo. He said that his name is Snelly. Snelly also told me that he is a snail and not a tortoise. I thought that tortoises were the only creatures who carried it’s house around on it’s back. But Snelly tells me that there are lots of other creatures that do the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 270725
> 
> 
> Snelly is much smaller than me, and was eating some flowers. I like flowers too. Especially the yellow kind – I think you call them Dandelions. But the best is the red Hibiscus flower. That one is super yummy. I also like clover weeds, and plantain. And grass and endive.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave my brothers and sisters and go out on my own, as my biggest brother (who was the first one to pip and leave the nest) was a real bully and just would not leave me alone. I don’t know what he had against me, but whatever I did he was always there getting in the way. He would not even let me eat on my own.
> 
> This is my brother
> 
> View attachment 270726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See he even looks like a bully.
> 
> It is so much better, more peaceful without my siblings. Except this morning while Snelly and I were grazing and looking for food, there was this huge shadow that flew over us.
> 
> View attachment 270727
> 
> 
> I got such a fright that I hid in my house and as soon as I felt the shadow pass, Snelly and I went and hid under some bushes. I think that we will stay under the bushes for a while and just graze on the weeds in between. Snelly who is much, much older than me says that it was a bird that flew over us and that they like to eat us. Which is terrible, why would that bird want to eat us, are we not all vegetarians?
> 
> Snelly and I carried on eating and this very rude little creature (Snelly says it was an ant) it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 270728
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran right over my food that I was eating. He did shout sorry and that he was in a hurry, so could not stop to chat. I wonder why he was in such a hurry. I mean life is about taking it easy and enjoying the moment and peace around you. Oh well some creatures just have no manners whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly is taking me to the pond that he says is on the other side of the garden. I want to go drink some water and to maybe lie in the water for a little while, but I will have to find a spot which is under some bushes, as I am too scared that bird that we saw will come back and try to eat me. Snelly says that birds are not vegetarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has taken Snelly and I a good couple of hours to get to the pond. But I cannot go in, because there is this other tortoise in there already. And I don’t like being with other tortoises. Snelly tells me that the other tortoise lives in the water in the pond. I am not sure that I want to do that. I like to lie in the water for a little while, you know to have a nice long soak – it is good for my shell, but I like living on land preferably in a burrow that I have made nice and cosy for myself.
> 
> Meet Wise one (that is her name – she told me herself) She also told me that she is a turtle and is 50 years old. I think that is why her name is Wise One! She has lived for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 270729
> 
> 
> She said that she does not mind if I want to share a little bit of her water. Wise One told me that she makes sure that all the little creatures get to enjoy the water without being bullied. Wise One is very kind. I like her.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I am very tired and want to go and get some sleep. I will see you all tomorrow and tell you about all my adventures tomorrow.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 270730
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night
> 
> View attachment 270731



Very cute!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Somebody mentioned Birthday Cake that I needed to share... Lena?
> 
> I must admit that, much as I love cooking, baking isn’t my thing. The last birthday cake I made was over 20 years ago ... a Teletubbies mound complete with Teletubbies made of fondant icing.
> 
> I... ahem... got this one hand crafted by ... er ... Mr Sainsbury’s
> View attachment 270721
> 
> 
> Son will still like it. His birthday is on Monday.



I seriously like it!!! [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I got bored, as I had some time on my hands. So enjoy and tell me if it will make a good children's story:
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> My name is Tortie,
> 
> 
> Ye ye I know it sounds terrible, but I was the last of the clutch to hatch. I have 15 brothers and sisters and a Mom and Dad. Well my Mom and Dad are not around anymore as my brothers, sisters and I are laid in a nest underground and then covered with soil. We stay in our nice and warm nest for about 90 days and then it is free for all and we start hatching and making our way to the topside.
> 
> I was the last to pip and then make my way to the topside. And boy was I glad, as it was so sunny and green on the top.
> 
> 
> Anyway I made it to the top and found a very different world to what I was used to. It is actually very scary being on the topside, sometimes when I get very scared I burrow underground just to get away from the scary topside. Maybe when I am much bigger it will not be as scary. But for now I am just 10grams and about a ¼ inch big.
> 
> View attachment 270724
> 
> 
> I thought that I would share some of my adventures with you. Just the other day as I was cautiously walking around looking for some nice and yummy weeds to eat, I came across another tortoise that looked very different from me. I am sure it is a tortoise as it also carries it’s house around on it’s back. But it’s house is a spiral pattern and the funny thing is that it only has one leg coming out the back and it’s head which has two antennae on it comes out the front. This is what it looked like. Luckily I had my camera with me and took a photo. He said that his name is Snelly. Snelly also told me that he is a snail and not a tortoise. I thought that tortoises were the only creatures who carried it’s house around on it’s back. But Snelly tells me that there are lots of other creatures that do the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 270725
> 
> 
> Snelly is much smaller than me, and was eating some flowers. I like flowers too. Especially the yellow kind – I think you call them Dandelions. But the best is the red Hibiscus flower. That one is super yummy. I also like clover weeds, and plantain. And grass and endive.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave my brothers and sisters and go out on my own, as my biggest brother (who was the first one to pip and leave the nest) was a real bully and just would not leave me alone. I don’t know what he had against me, but whatever I did he was always there getting in the way. He would not even let me eat on my own.
> 
> This is my brother
> 
> View attachment 270726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See he even looks like a bully.
> 
> It is so much better, more peaceful without my siblings. Except this morning while Snelly and I were grazing and looking for food, there was this huge shadow that flew over us.
> 
> View attachment 270727
> 
> 
> I got such a fright that I hid in my house and as soon as I felt the shadow pass, Snelly and I went and hid under some bushes. I think that we will stay under the bushes for a while and just graze on the weeds in between. Snelly who is much, much older than me says that it was a bird that flew over us and that they like to eat us. Which is terrible, why would that bird want to eat us, are we not all vegetarians?
> 
> Snelly and I carried on eating and this very rude little creature (Snelly says it was an ant) it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 270728
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran right over my food that I was eating. He did shout sorry and that he was in a hurry, so could not stop to chat. I wonder why he was in such a hurry. I mean life is about taking it easy and enjoying the moment and peace around you. Oh well some creatures just have no manners whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly is taking me to the pond that he says is on the other side of the garden. I want to go drink some water and to maybe lie in the water for a little while, but I will have to find a spot which is under some bushes, as I am too scared that bird that we saw will come back and try to eat me. Snelly says that birds are not vegetarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has taken Snelly and I a good couple of hours to get to the pond. But I cannot go in, because there is this other tortoise in there already. And I don’t like being with other tortoises. Snelly tells me that the other tortoise lives in the water in the pond. I am not sure that I want to do that. I like to lie in the water for a little while, you know to have a nice long soak – it is good for my shell, but I like living on land preferably in a burrow that I have made nice and cosy for myself.
> 
> Meet Wise one (that is her name – she told me herself) She also told me that she is a turtle and is 50 years old. I think that is why her name is Wise One! She has lived for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 270729
> 
> 
> She said that she does not mind if I want to share a little bit of her water. Wise One told me that she makes sure that all the little creatures get to enjoy the water without being bullied. Wise One is very kind. I like her.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I am very tired and want to go and get some sleep. I will see you all tomorrow and tell you about all my adventures tomorrow.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 270730
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night
> 
> View attachment 270731



Cute! This reminds me of “Maya the Bee”. I wonder if everyone knows it.


----------



## Ben02

Look who I met today at my colleges open day.

His name is Casper. He arrived at the college with severe MBD but now he is thriving, living his best life in his own field


----------



## Maro2Bear

As regulars know, we’ve recently had some very tall leaning pine trees come crashing down in our back garden. In addition to their collapse and general chaos and mess, they also crushed many other lower growth trees like holly. As we trimmed, cut, shredded and burned (and continue to do so), I picked up a piece of the holly “log” and noticed how clean and pure the wood appeared.

Sooooo, I picked up a pretty straight piece to see what it might have inside...







A Representative Holly Tree in our Garden



Our Crushed Holly



Firewood or Treasure



Treasure


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Cute! This reminds me of “Maya the Bee”. I wonder if everyone knows it.


I know Maya the bee. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Look who I met today at my colleges open day.
> 
> His name is Casper. He arrived at the college with severe MBD but now he is thriving, living his best life in his own field


Awesome. Did you tell them about your torts and TFO?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> As regulars know, we’ve recently had some very tall leaning pine trees come crashing down in our back garden. In addition to their collapse and general chaos and mess, they also crushed many other lower growth trees like holly. As we trimmed, cut, shredded and burned (and continue to do so), I picked up a piece of the holly “log” and noticed how clean and pure the wood appeared.
> 
> Sooooo, I picked up a pretty straight piece to see what it might have inside...
> 
> A Representative Holly Tree in our Garden
> View attachment 270736
> 
> 
> Our Crushed Holly
> View attachment 270737
> 
> 
> Firewood or Treasure
> View attachment 270738
> 
> 
> Treasure
> View attachment 270739


I agree...treasure. So what color are you going to oil it?


----------



## CarolM

Where has everybody gone? Are you all on holiday perhaps?


----------



## CarolM

Wibble wobble!! I think I am going to go find some jellyfish to poke. I want to see if I poke them enough if they will poke back. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Awesome. Did you tell them about your torts and TFO?


Yes I did, they have some young Greeks aswell


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Me too. We are here waiting on pins and needles for the next chapter.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Hmm better be careful, wifey might not need you anymore soon.[emoji6]


Here is a pic of her routing the wires thru the soffits.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yes I did, they have some young Greeks aswell


I bet it was nice to talk torts with someone else.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of her routing the wires thru the soffits.
> View attachment 270741


Wow. Good job. And they say women cannot do a man's job.[emoji33]


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Wow. Good job. And they say women cannot do a man's job.[emoji33]


Yep she is great. She follows my directions very well. ( I mean that in a good way)


----------



## Bambam1989

Hello everyone! It's been a while but I have not forgotten my friends here in the CDR[emoji16]
Things have been.. interesting.. lately. 
Hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a while but I have not forgotten my friends here in the CDR[emoji16]
> Things have been.. interesting.. lately.
> Hope everyone is doing well?


We do love "interesting.". Care to share?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Yep she is great. She follows my directions very well. ( I mean that in a good way)


Whahaha I am sure you do.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a while but I have not forgotten my friends here in the CDR[emoji16]
> Things have been.. interesting.. lately.
> Hope everyone is doing well?


Hey there stranger. I was just thinking about you today. Have you moved yet?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I got bored, as I had some time on my hands. So enjoy and tell me if it will make a good children's story:
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> My name is Tortie,
> 
> 
> Ye ye I know it sounds terrible, but I was the last of the clutch to hatch. I have 15 brothers and sisters and a Mom and Dad. Well my Mom and Dad are not around anymore as my brothers, sisters and I are laid in a nest underground and then covered with soil. We stay in our nice and warm nest for about 90 days and then it is free for all and we start hatching and making our way to the topside.
> 
> I was the last to pip and then make my way to the topside. And boy was I glad, as it was so sunny and green on the top.
> 
> 
> Anyway I made it to the top and found a very different world to what I was used to. It is actually very scary being on the topside, sometimes when I get very scared I burrow underground just to get away from the scary topside. Maybe when I am much bigger it will not be as scary. But for now I am just 10grams and about a ¼ inch big.
> 
> View attachment 270724
> 
> 
> I thought that I would share some of my adventures with you. Just the other day as I was cautiously walking around looking for some nice and yummy weeds to eat, I came across another tortoise that looked very different from me. I am sure it is a tortoise as it also carries it’s house around on it’s back. But it’s house is a spiral pattern and the funny thing is that it only has one leg coming out the back and it’s head which has two antennae on it comes out the front. This is what it looked like. Luckily I had my camera with me and took a photo. He said that his name is Snelly. Snelly also told me that he is a snail and not a tortoise. I thought that tortoises were the only creatures who carried it’s house around on it’s back. But Snelly tells me that there are lots of other creatures that do the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 270725
> 
> 
> Snelly is much smaller than me, and was eating some flowers. I like flowers too. Especially the yellow kind – I think you call them Dandelions. But the best is the red Hibiscus flower. That one is super yummy. I also like clover weeds, and plantain. And grass and endive.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave my brothers and sisters and go out on my own, as my biggest brother (who was the first one to pip and leave the nest) was a real bully and just would not leave me alone. I don’t know what he had against me, but whatever I did he was always there getting in the way. He would not even let me eat on my own.
> 
> This is my brother
> 
> View attachment 270726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See he even looks like a bully.
> 
> It is so much better, more peaceful without my siblings. Except this morning while Snelly and I were grazing and looking for food, there was this huge shadow that flew over us.
> 
> View attachment 270727
> 
> 
> I got such a fright that I hid in my house and as soon as I felt the shadow pass, Snelly and I went and hid under some bushes. I think that we will stay under the bushes for a while and just graze on the weeds in between. Snelly who is much, much older than me says that it was a bird that flew over us and that they like to eat us. Which is terrible, why would that bird want to eat us, are we not all vegetarians?
> 
> Snelly and I carried on eating and this very rude little creature (Snelly says it was an ant) it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 270728
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran right over my food that I was eating. He did shout sorry and that he was in a hurry, so could not stop to chat. I wonder why he was in such a hurry. I mean life is about taking it easy and enjoying the moment and peace around you. Oh well some creatures just have no manners whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly is taking me to the pond that he says is on the other side of the garden. I want to go drink some water and to maybe lie in the water for a little while, but I will have to find a spot which is under some bushes, as I am too scared that bird that we saw will come back and try to eat me. Snelly says that birds are not vegetarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has taken Snelly and I a good couple of hours to get to the pond. But I cannot go in, because there is this other tortoise in there already. And I don’t like being with other tortoises. Snelly tells me that the other tortoise lives in the water in the pond. I am not sure that I want to do that. I like to lie in the water for a little while, you know to have a nice long soak – it is good for my shell, but I like living on land preferably in a burrow that I have made nice and cosy for myself.
> 
> Meet Wise one (that is her name – she told me herself) She also told me that she is a turtle and is 50 years old. I think that is why her name is Wise One! She has lived for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 270729
> 
> 
> She said that she does not mind if I want to share a little bit of her water. Wise One told me that she makes sure that all the little creatures get to enjoy the water without being bullied. Wise One is very kind. I like her.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I am very tired and want to go and get some sleep. I will see you all tomorrow and tell you about all my adventures tomorrow.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 270730
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night
> 
> View attachment 270731



Love it! Perhaps Yvonne could split it into its own thread like Adam’s retelling of Roald Dahl’s Esio Trot?


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Look who I met today at my colleges open day.
> 
> His name is Casper. He arrived at the college with severe MBD but now he is thriving, living his best life in his own field
> 
> View attachment 270732



The RSPCA’s specialist reptile rescue centre is near you somewhere. They featured it on BBC South East News just now


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a while but I have not forgotten my friends here in the CDR[emoji16]
> Things have been.. interesting.. lately.
> Hope everyone is doing well?



Hi ! Nice to not see you back in the gloom of the CDR


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Love it! Perhaps Yvonne could split it into its own thread like Adam’s retelling of Roald Dahl’s Esio Trot?


Aww. Thank you. But I am not sure if it is that good. [emoji6] I was toying with the idea of writing a kiddies story to get across how to care for tortoises etc. But not sure if I would actually ever send it to a publisher. Anyway I had fun writing it.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. 

Today’s plans went astray. On my way to coffee with my yoga chums, I bumped into another chum who was dreadfully upset over an incident at work. 

So I ended up being a listening ear to her instead. We had a good day together and she went home in a better place. 

When I got home...



I wonder if she has finished laying yet?


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> The RSPCA’s specialist reptile rescue centre is near you somewhere. They featured it on BBC South East News just now


Yes I’m thinking of doing some volunteer work there during my long holiday after the GCSEs


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Today’s plans went astray. On my way to coffee with my yoga chums, I bumped into another chum who was dreadfully upset over an incident at work.
> 
> So I ended up being a listening ear to her instead. We had a good day together and she went home in a better place.
> 
> When I got home...
> View attachment 270743
> 
> 
> I wonder if she has finished laying yet?


Oooo what bird is in there, I can’t make it out?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Today’s plans went astray. On my way to coffee with my yoga chums, I bumped into another chum who was dreadfully upset over an incident at work.
> 
> So I ended up being a listening ear to her instead. We had a good day together and she went home in a better place.
> 
> When I got home...
> View attachment 270743
> 
> 
> I wonder if she has finished laying yet?


Oooh. That is a much better angle. I wonder if she has finished as well. Didn't you say that she will only sit during the day when she has finished laying?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Oooo what bird is in there, I can’t make it out?


It is a Bluet-it. Take the hyphen out when you say it. [emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I got bored, as I had some time on my hands. So enjoy and tell me if it will make a good children's story:
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> My name is Tortie,
> 
> 
> Ye ye I know it sounds terrible, but I was the last of the clutch to hatch. I have 15 brothers and sisters and a Mom and Dad. Well my Mom and Dad are not around anymore as my brothers, sisters and I are laid in a nest underground and then covered with soil. We stay in our nice and warm nest for about 90 days and then it is free for all and we start hatching and making our way to the topside.
> 
> I was the last to pip and then make my way to the topside. And boy was I glad, as it was so sunny and green on the top.
> 
> 
> Anyway I made it to the top and found a very different world to what I was used to. It is actually very scary being on the topside, sometimes when I get very scared I burrow underground just to get away from the scary topside. Maybe when I am much bigger it will not be as scary. But for now I am just 10grams and about a ¼ inch big.
> 
> View attachment 270724
> 
> 
> I thought that I would share some of my adventures with you. Just the other day as I was cautiously walking around looking for some nice and yummy weeds to eat, I came across another tortoise that looked very different from me. I am sure it is a tortoise as it also carries it’s house around on it’s back. But it’s house is a spiral pattern and the funny thing is that it only has one leg coming out the back and it’s head which has two antennae on it comes out the front. This is what it looked like. Luckily I had my camera with me and took a photo. He said that his name is Snelly. Snelly also told me that he is a snail and not a tortoise. I thought that tortoises were the only creatures who carried it’s house around on it’s back. But Snelly tells me that there are lots of other creatures that do the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 270725
> 
> 
> Snelly is much smaller than me, and was eating some flowers. I like flowers too. Especially the yellow kind – I think you call them Dandelions. But the best is the red Hibiscus flower. That one is super yummy. I also like clover weeds, and plantain. And grass and endive.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave my brothers and sisters and go out on my own, as my biggest brother (who was the first one to pip and leave the nest) was a real bully and just would not leave me alone. I don’t know what he had against me, but whatever I did he was always there getting in the way. He would not even let me eat on my own.
> 
> This is my brother
> 
> View attachment 270726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See he even looks like a bully.
> 
> It is so much better, more peaceful without my siblings. Except this morning while Snelly and I were grazing and looking for food, there was this huge shadow that flew over us.
> 
> View attachment 270727
> 
> 
> I got such a fright that I hid in my house and as soon as I felt the shadow pass, Snelly and I went and hid under some bushes. I think that we will stay under the bushes for a while and just graze on the weeds in between. Snelly who is much, much older than me says that it was a bird that flew over us and that they like to eat us. Which is terrible, why would that bird want to eat us, are we not all vegetarians?
> 
> Snelly and I carried on eating and this very rude little creature (Snelly says it was an ant) it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 270728
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran right over my food that I was eating. He did shout sorry and that he was in a hurry, so could not stop to chat. I wonder why he was in such a hurry. I mean life is about taking it easy and enjoying the moment and peace around you. Oh well some creatures just have no manners whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly is taking me to the pond that he says is on the other side of the garden. I want to go drink some water and to maybe lie in the water for a little while, but I will have to find a spot which is under some bushes, as I am too scared that bird that we saw will come back and try to eat me. Snelly says that birds are not vegetarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has taken Snelly and I a good couple of hours to get to the pond. But I cannot go in, because there is this other tortoise in there already. And I don’t like being with other tortoises. Snelly tells me that the other tortoise lives in the water in the pond. I am not sure that I want to do that. I like to lie in the water for a little while, you know to have a nice long soak – it is good for my shell, but I like living on land preferably in a burrow that I have made nice and cosy for myself.
> 
> Meet Wise one (that is her name – she told me herself) She also told me that she is a turtle and is 50 years old. I think that is why her name is Wise One! She has lived for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 270729
> 
> 
> She said that she does not mind if I want to share a little bit of her water. Wise One told me that she makes sure that all the little creatures get to enjoy the water without being bullied. Wise One is very kind. I like her.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I am very tired and want to go and get some sleep. I will see you all tomorrow and tell you about all my adventures tomorrow.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 270730
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night
> 
> View attachment 270731



That’s a super cute story! 
It wouldn’t hurt to send it to a publisher. You are such a good writer.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> I bet it was nice to talk torts with someone else.


Yes indeed, I’ve got a few people I can talk torts with. You guys on the forum, the breeder of my torts who is a very good friend of mine. Hey, my parents can already name 10 different torts at the top of their heads


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yes I’m thinking of doing some volunteer work there during my long holiday after the GCSEs


What an awesome idea. Good experience for you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> That’s a super cute story!
> It wouldn’t hurt to send it to a publisher. You are such a good writer.


Aww. Thank you. [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> It is a Bluet-it. Take the hyphen out when you say it. [emoji6]


Ahh I see why you put the hyphen


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of her routing the wires thru the soffits.
> View attachment 270741



She’s definitely a keeper[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yes indeed, I’ve got a few people I can talk torts with. You guys on the forum, the breeder of my torts who is a very good friend of mine. Hey, my parents can already name 10 different torts at the top of their heads


Lol. That is great. Me I only have the people on TFO to talk about tortoises with. But that is okay, they are all good people to talk tortoises with.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> A bit overcast today, with chances of some rain today, and for sure tomorrow.
> 
> A snap from Tuesdsy’s morning paddle - fair skys, sunshine. Off to the right is the Chesapeake Bay, further is Maryland’s Eastern Shore, and beyond that - The Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> View attachment 270719



I wanna “paddle” in your shoes for a day!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> We do love "interesting.". Care to share?


Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I agree...treasure. So what color are you going to oil it?



Not sure yet. Since it is fresh/green wood, not sure how it will accept a stain. We did finish it up, sanded, and coated with a sealer (it seeps into the pores and helps create a super smooth finish). Once dry, some final sanding then a stain.

The jury is out. Probably start light and move up darker until it looks good.

Hey, it was wood for the fire....good to practise on.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I wanna “paddle” in your shoes for a day!!



Come on over. I have an extra kayak and plenty of water.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure yet. Since it is fresh/green wood, not sure how it will accept a stain. We did finish it up, sanded, and coated with a sealer (it seeps into the pores and helps create a super smooth finish). Once dry, some final sanding then a stain.
> 
> The jury is out. Probably start light and move up darker until it looks good.
> 
> Hey, it was wood for the fire....good to practise on.


Yip true. But then again you don't really need practice.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
> It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
> He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
> Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
> So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
> It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
> We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
> When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
> Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.


Wow. That is a lot of things going on. I really hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Where has everybody gone? Are you all on holiday perhaps?


I was still studying about water quality for an aquarium online.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Oooo what bird is in there, I can’t make it out?



That’s a bluet!t (swap the ! for an i - the swear filter deletes it if I type it fully)


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oooh. That is a much better angle. I wonder if she has finished as well. Didn't you say that she will only sit during the day when she has finished laying?



She will only sit properly when she has finished laying. She came in about 5pm and is still there. 

Will she leave tomorrow though?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. That is great. Me I only have the people on TFO to talk about tortoises with. But that is okay, they are all good people to talk tortoises with.


Same with me. I'm considered a bit odd.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
> It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
> He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
> Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
> So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
> It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
> We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
> When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
> Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.



Well done to both of you for sitting down and discussing what you actually want out of life. And good luck with your venture.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> He still has some years to go!
> 
> View attachment 270713


I saw on the news today that Legos are coming out with a Braille set. That can be used between people to communicate if the seeing person can't read Braille. I love that. I'm trying to find something along the same concept for my brother. Not everyone understands sign language.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Thursday!


I'm having a happy except my aquarium water is not right yet. I'll get it eventually. Our county sits on bedrock which may account for the hardness in our tap water. I'm getting a PH reading of 8. I've seen some options for that sooo. I'm learning and that makes me.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Same with me. I'm considered a bit odd.


I would consider someone who doesn’t like animals a bit odd. I’ve never met someone who has no interest in them


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
> It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
> He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
> Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
> So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
> It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
> We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
> When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
> Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.


This sounds great!! Do you have family or friends in Texas for moral support? Good luck and I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> This sounds great!! Do you have family or friends in Texas for moral support? Good luck and I wish you all the best!!!


My folks are in Texas as well as hubby's mom. I don't know how much "support" they will be since we haven't told them our plans yet. They just know we are moving back.


----------



## Momof4

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
> It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
> He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
> Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
> So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
> It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
> We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
> When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
> Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.



How exciting for you guys!! 
What are you going to farm? 
Congratulations on your new chapter!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I got bored, as I had some time on my hands. So enjoy and tell me if it will make a good children's story:
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> My name is Tortie,
> 
> 
> Ye ye I know it sounds terrible, but I was the last of the clutch to hatch. I have 15 brothers and sisters and a Mom and Dad. Well my Mom and Dad are not around anymore as my brothers, sisters and I are laid in a nest underground and then covered with soil. We stay in our nice and warm nest for about 90 days and then it is free for all and we start hatching and making our way to the topside.
> 
> I was the last to pip and then make my way to the topside. And boy was I glad, as it was so sunny and green on the top.
> 
> 
> Anyway I made it to the top and found a very different world to what I was used to. It is actually very scary being on the topside, sometimes when I get very scared I burrow underground just to get away from the scary topside. Maybe when I am much bigger it will not be as scary. But for now I am just 10grams and about a ¼ inch big.
> 
> View attachment 270724
> 
> 
> I thought that I would share some of my adventures with you. Just the other day as I was cautiously walking around looking for some nice and yummy weeds to eat, I came across another tortoise that looked very different from me. I am sure it is a tortoise as it also carries it’s house around on it’s back. But it’s house is a spiral pattern and the funny thing is that it only has one leg coming out the back and it’s head which has two antennae on it comes out the front. This is what it looked like. Luckily I had my camera with me and took a photo. He said that his name is Snelly. Snelly also told me that he is a snail and not a tortoise. I thought that tortoises were the only creatures who carried it’s house around on it’s back. But Snelly tells me that there are lots of other creatures that do the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 270725
> 
> 
> Snelly is much smaller than me, and was eating some flowers. I like flowers too. Especially the yellow kind – I think you call them Dandelions. But the best is the red Hibiscus flower. That one is super yummy. I also like clover weeds, and plantain. And grass and endive.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave my brothers and sisters and go out on my own, as my biggest brother (who was the first one to pip and leave the nest) was a real bully and just would not leave me alone. I don’t know what he had against me, but whatever I did he was always there getting in the way. He would not even let me eat on my own.
> 
> This is my brother
> 
> View attachment 270726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See he even looks like a bully.
> 
> It is so much better, more peaceful without my siblings. Except this morning while Snelly and I were grazing and looking for food, there was this huge shadow that flew over us.
> 
> View attachment 270727
> 
> 
> I got such a fright that I hid in my house and as soon as I felt the shadow pass, Snelly and I went and hid under some bushes. I think that we will stay under the bushes for a while and just graze on the weeds in between. Snelly who is much, much older than me says that it was a bird that flew over us and that they like to eat us. Which is terrible, why would that bird want to eat us, are we not all vegetarians?
> 
> Snelly and I carried on eating and this very rude little creature (Snelly says it was an ant) it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 270728
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran right over my food that I was eating. He did shout sorry and that he was in a hurry, so could not stop to chat. I wonder why he was in such a hurry. I mean life is about taking it easy and enjoying the moment and peace around you. Oh well some creatures just have no manners whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly is taking me to the pond that he says is on the other side of the garden. I want to go drink some water and to maybe lie in the water for a little while, but I will have to find a spot which is under some bushes, as I am too scared that bird that we saw will come back and try to eat me. Snelly says that birds are not vegetarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has taken Snelly and I a good couple of hours to get to the pond. But I cannot go in, because there is this other tortoise in there already. And I don’t like being with other tortoises. Snelly tells me that the other tortoise lives in the water in the pond. I am not sure that I want to do that. I like to lie in the water for a little while, you know to have a nice long soak – it is good for my shell, but I like living on land preferably in a burrow that I have made nice and cosy for myself.
> 
> Meet Wise one (that is her name – she told me herself) She also told me that she is a turtle and is 50 years old. I think that is why her name is Wise One! She has lived for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 270729
> 
> 
> She said that she does not mind if I want to share a little bit of her water. Wise One told me that she makes sure that all the little creatures get to enjoy the water without being bullied. Wise One is very kind. I like her.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I am very tired and want to go and get some sleep. I will see you all tomorrow and tell you about all my adventures tomorrow.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 270730
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night
> 
> View attachment 270731


Lovely - can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for Tortie and Snelly!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Look who I met today at my colleges open day.
> 
> His name is Casper. He arrived at the college with severe MBD but now he is thriving, living his best life in his own field
> 
> View attachment 270732


Casper is beautiful!
So pleased he is doing well and has a lovely life now.
Very kind of him to turn up to make you feel welcome at college!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi Everyone [emoji851]
Happy Thursday


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a while but I have not forgotten my friends here in the CDR[emoji16]
> Things have been.. interesting.. lately.
> Hope everyone is doing well?


Hi Brandy good to see you!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
> It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
> He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
> Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
> So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
> It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
> We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
> When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
> Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.


Very exciting times for you!
You have been so busy no wonder we haven't seen much of you.
I hope the move goes well and wish you every success in your new enterprise!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Everyone [emoji851]
> Happy Thursday


Happy Thursday Noel!


----------



## Bambam1989

Momof4 said:


> How exciting for you guys!!
> What are you going to farm?
> Congratulations on your new chapter!!


The primary income would be from cattle, hay, and poultry. 
It's exciting but kinda scary too.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270749


That's much like me and wine.......


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Casper is beautiful!
> So pleased he is doing well and has a lovely life now.
> Very kind of him to turn up to make you feel welcome at college!!


Aslong as you don’t get in his way then he's a nice chap


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Aslong as you don’t get in his way then he's a nice chap


Torts aren't very good at going around anything!
My leopard will often try to barge me out of his way. He always lets me know I am not welcome to sit on his floor!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I was still studying about water quality for an aquarium online.



Don’t overthink it . I had my betta in a very small tank in my office for a year or more. Id drain out 2 cups and replenish weekly, using the office water plus a few squirts of “stuff” that i let stand over night. Once I retired, we moved “Alpha” up to a 10 gallon tank and added a few tetras and two coryadora catfish and snails. All is well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> She will only sit properly when she has finished laying. She came in about 5pm and is still there.
> 
> Will she leave tomorrow though?


To be there or not to be there, that is the question.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Same with me. I'm considered a bit odd.


Lol. When it comes to the torts, so am I.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely - can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for Tortie and Snelly!!


[emoji3] [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!

So we have (library photos my trace)

Serotine





Soprano Pipistrelle 





And Common Pipistrelle 



that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine


----------



## Lyn W

What a cold and wet day it's been here today, with Storm Hannah waiting to blow in on the weekend!
Maybe the remnants of the storm that Mark had recently.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!
> 
> So we have (library photos my trace)
> 
> Serotine
> View attachment 270751
> 
> View attachment 270752
> 
> 
> Soprano Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270753
> 
> View attachment 270754
> 
> 
> And Common Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270755
> 
> 
> that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine
> View attachment 270756


Wow Linda, that’s incredible!!! We only seem to get 1 maybe 2 pipistrelle’s in the garden.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!
> 
> So we have (library photos my trace)
> 
> Serotine
> View attachment 270751
> 
> View attachment 270752
> 
> 
> Soprano Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270753
> 
> View attachment 270754
> 
> 
> And Common Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270755
> 
> 
> that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine
> View attachment 270756



When I was looking after my sisters dog last autumn, I would walk her around a cricket/footy pitch at sunset when there was just enough light to see the bats taking flight........lovely to see.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Wow Linda, that’s incredible!!! We only seem to get 1 maybe 2 pipistrelle’s in the garden.



That’s what we thought we had... a couple of Common Pips was all we ever saw. Then I got this bat detector for Christmas and it is revealing the truth.


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s what we thought we had... a couple of Common Pips was all we ever saw. Then I got this bat detector for Christmas and it is revealing the truth.


Which model do you have Linda?
I'm thinking of getting one as a birthday present for my sister


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> She’s definitely a keeper[emoji6]


I agree I am blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to have an early night - early hospital appointment with consultant at fracture clinic and then knee x-ray for me tomorrow so I have to be up and organised.
So I'll wish you all Nos Da.
Take care.


----------



## Bambam1989

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have an early night - early hospital appointment with consultant at fracture clinic and then knee x-ray for me tomorrow so I have to be up and organised.
> So I'll wish you all Nos Da.
> Take care.


Sleep well


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I would consider someone who doesn’t like animals a bit odd. I’ve never met someone who has no interest in them


Most of the people I'm surrounded by only have dogs or cats. They don't understand why I would rather have a tortoise and a bump on a logamorph...


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Which model do you have Linda?
> I'm thinking of getting one as a birthday present for my sister



I have an Echo Meter Touch 2 which plugs into my iphone or ipad. There’s an Android version too.

https://www.echometertouch.com/


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!
> 
> So we have (library photos my trace)
> 
> Serotine
> View attachment 270751
> 
> View attachment 270752
> 
> 
> Soprano Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270753
> 
> View attachment 270754
> 
> 
> And Common Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270755
> 
> 
> that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine
> View attachment 270756



So cool!! You are so lucky!
I’ve only seen them flying, especially over our pool at dusk to eat mosquitoes!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What a cold and wet day it's been here today, with Storm Hannah waiting to blow in on the weekend!
> Maybe the remnants of the storm that Mark had recently.


Yes and a bit more to come. It's been drizzling, cool, and not a lot of sunshine. I'm in Ohio. A nice day to sit around inside and study.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> So cool!! You are so lucky!
> I’ve only seen them flying, especially over our pool at dusk to eat mosquitoes!!


Real mosquito repellent! Nice...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> When we picked up Daughter we got to meet the Common Pipistrelle bat she and her flat mate are looking after while he recovers from wing injuries
> View attachment 270548
> 
> View attachment 270549
> 
> 
> The Pip is about half the weight of...
> 
> The Brown Long Eared Bat (who you have seen before) was released last week having made it perfectly clear he was fully recovered and wanted out.
> View attachment 270550


Oh my, they are so cute!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Everyone [emoji851]
> Happy Thursday


Hello. I'm still trying to find your daily post.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bribed our male koi betta with a couple teensy tiny betta pellets, so I could get at least a couple decent pictures with my phone.
> View attachment 270583
> 
> View attachment 270582
> 
> He doesn't have a name yet...


He is cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Don’t overthink it . I had my betta in a very small tank in my office for a year or more. Id drain out 2 cups and replenish weekly, using the office water plus a few squirts of “stuff” that i let stand over night. Once I retired, we moved “Alpha” up to a 10 gallon tank and added a few tetras and two coryadora catfish and snails. All is well.


I found a way today. To just use tap water and keep the ph at 7. Easy. I wanted to learn without a fish first. Go through all the steps first. Once I put my pet in the aquarium now I think I'll know a little about what to do. My ph is 8 right now but I know why. And how to bring it to 7. Along with the few squirts of stuff in room temperature water waiting. I enjoyed learning about our city water. I also wondered why I can't drink our city water and no one else can either. It makes us sick. So it was worth learning.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Cathie G said:


> Yes...and he's just one of my angels. I'll be fine until he has time. Pastel tortie, AZtort mom, CarolM, mom of 4, Rayopo, CherylH, YavonneG, the CDR, Ellie May, black dog etc...


Why thank you!


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Why thank you!


I thank all of you more. I forgot marco2bear and so many in that post..having you has so helped. I got your name wrong at first but I remembered your supportive comments. I was alone with no experiences from other people...


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> The primary income would be from cattle, hay, and poultry.
> It's exciting but kinda scary too.


Make sure you grow Timothy for us bunny lovers...


----------



## Bambam1989

Cathie G said:


> Make sure you grow Timothy for us bunny lovers...


Of course, I plan on having a few of those again[emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

My son loved the story! He gives it first rate seal of approval... I also thought it was very cute[emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> As regulars know, we’ve recently had some very tall leaning pine trees come crashing down in our back garden. In addition to their collapse and general chaos and mess, they also crushed many other lower growth trees like holly. As we trimmed, cut, shredded and burned (and continue to do so), I picked up a piece of the holly “log” and noticed how clean and pure the wood appeared.
> 
> Sooooo, I picked up a pretty straight piece to see what it might have inside...
> 
> View attachment 270736
> View attachment 270737
> View attachment 270738
> View attachment 270739
> 
> 
> A Representative Holly Tree in our Garden
> View attachment 270736
> 
> 
> Our Crushed Holly
> View attachment 270737
> 
> 
> Firewood or Treasure
> View attachment 270738
> 
> 
> Treasure
> View attachment 270739



Really nice!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Look who I met today at my colleges open day.
> 
> His name is Casper. He arrived at the college with severe MBD but now he is thriving, living his best life in his own field
> 
> View attachment 270732



Well hello there!!! Welcome to the good life!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> This sounds great!! Do you have family or friends in Texas for moral support? Good luck and I wish you all the best!!!



Well we know she has at least 1!!! [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> The primary income would be from cattle, hay, and poultry.
> It's exciting but kinda scary too.



It would be a dream come true! What part of Texas are you landing in? What kind of cattle?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!
> 
> So we have (library photos my trace)
> 
> Serotine
> View attachment 270751
> 
> View attachment 270752
> 
> 
> Soprano Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270753
> 
> View attachment 270754
> 
> 
> And Common Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270755
> 
> 
> that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine
> View attachment 270756



Too neat! Can I come hang out with you???


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have an early night - early hospital appointment with consultant at fracture clinic and then knee x-ray for me tomorrow so I have to be up and organised.
> So I'll wish you all Nos Da.
> Take care.



Good luck Lyn!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> I got bored, as I had some time on my hands. So enjoy and tell me if it will make a good children's story:
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> My name is Tortie,
> 
> 
> Ye ye I know it sounds terrible, but I was the last of the clutch to hatch. I have 15 brothers and sisters and a Mom and Dad. Well my Mom and Dad are not around anymore as my brothers, sisters and I are laid in a nest underground and then covered with soil. We stay in our nice and warm nest for about 90 days and then it is free for all and we start hatching and making our way to the topside.
> 
> I was the last to pip and then make my way to the topside. And boy was I glad, as it was so sunny and green on the top.
> 
> 
> Anyway I made it to the top and found a very different world to what I was used to. It is actually very scary being on the topside, sometimes when I get very scared I burrow underground just to get away from the scary topside. Maybe when I am much bigger it will not be as scary. But for now I am just 10grams and about a ¼ inch big.
> 
> View attachment 270724
> 
> 
> I thought that I would share some of my adventures with you. Just the other day as I was cautiously walking around looking for some nice and yummy weeds to eat, I came across another tortoise that looked very different from me. I am sure it is a tortoise as it also carries it’s house around on it’s back. But it’s house is a spiral pattern and the funny thing is that it only has one leg coming out the back and it’s head which has two antennae on it comes out the front. This is what it looked like. Luckily I had my camera with me and took a photo. He said that his name is Snelly. Snelly also told me that he is a snail and not a tortoise. I thought that tortoises were the only creatures who carried it’s house around on it’s back. But Snelly tells me that there are lots of other creatures that do the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 270725
> 
> 
> Snelly is much smaller than me, and was eating some flowers. I like flowers too. Especially the yellow kind – I think you call them Dandelions. But the best is the red Hibiscus flower. That one is super yummy. I also like clover weeds, and plantain. And grass and endive.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to leave my brothers and sisters and go out on my own, as my biggest brother (who was the first one to pip and leave the nest) was a real bully and just would not leave me alone. I don’t know what he had against me, but whatever I did he was always there getting in the way. He would not even let me eat on my own.
> 
> This is my brother
> 
> View attachment 270726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See he even looks like a bully.
> 
> It is so much better, more peaceful without my siblings. Except this morning while Snelly and I were grazing and looking for food, there was this huge shadow that flew over us.
> 
> View attachment 270727
> 
> 
> I got such a fright that I hid in my house and as soon as I felt the shadow pass, Snelly and I went and hid under some bushes. I think that we will stay under the bushes for a while and just graze on the weeds in between. Snelly who is much, much older than me says that it was a bird that flew over us and that they like to eat us. Which is terrible, why would that bird want to eat us, are we not all vegetarians?
> 
> Snelly and I carried on eating and this very rude little creature (Snelly says it was an ant) it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 270728
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran right over my food that I was eating. He did shout sorry and that he was in a hurry, so could not stop to chat. I wonder why he was in such a hurry. I mean life is about taking it easy and enjoying the moment and peace around you. Oh well some creatures just have no manners whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Snelly is taking me to the pond that he says is on the other side of the garden. I want to go drink some water and to maybe lie in the water for a little while, but I will have to find a spot which is under some bushes, as I am too scared that bird that we saw will come back and try to eat me. Snelly says that birds are not vegetarians.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has taken Snelly and I a good couple of hours to get to the pond. But I cannot go in, because there is this other tortoise in there already. And I don’t like being with other tortoises. Snelly tells me that the other tortoise lives in the water in the pond. I am not sure that I want to do that. I like to lie in the water for a little while, you know to have a nice long soak – it is good for my shell, but I like living on land preferably in a burrow that I have made nice and cosy for myself.
> 
> Meet Wise one (that is her name – she told me herself) She also told me that she is a turtle and is 50 years old. I think that is why her name is Wise One! She has lived for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 270729
> 
> 
> She said that she does not mind if I want to share a little bit of her water. Wise One told me that she makes sure that all the little creatures get to enjoy the water without being bullied. Wise One is very kind. I like her.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I am very tired and want to go and get some sleep. I will see you all tomorrow and tell you about all my adventures tomorrow.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> View attachment 270730
> 
> 
> 
> Night Night
> 
> View attachment 270731


I love it. You could write a great story book with this!


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> It would be a dream come true! What part of Texas are you landing in? What kind of cattle?


North east texas. Most likely in the Longview area


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> It would be a dream come true! What part of Texas are you landing in? What kind of cattle?


Hubby has always had a soft spot for Charolais cows.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> North east texas. Most likely in the Longview area



Oh wow!!! We really will be neighbors! Let me know when you get close and I’ll come give you a hand getting settled!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Hubby has always had a soft spot for Charolais cows.



I like those pretty white faces too but my favorite are the Brahmas.... those big ol ears and wrinkly neck .... they just seem like big marshmallows


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow!!! We really will be neighbors! Let me know when you get close and I’ll come give you a hand getting settled!


We will definitely have to do a get together at some point[emoji106]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of her routing the wires thru the soffits.
> View attachment 270741


God bless her! I'd like to send her some hugs! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Aww. Thank you. But I am not sure if it is that good. [emoji6] I was toying with the idea of writing a kiddies story to get across how to care for tortoises etc. But not sure if I would actually ever send it to a publisher. Anyway I had fun writing it.


There WILL be more episodes, right??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I'm having a happy except my aquarium water is not right yet. I'll get it eventually. Our county sits on bedrock which may account for the hardness in our tap water. I'm getting a PH reading of 8. I've seen some options for that sooo. I'm learning and that makes me.


My pH runs about 8, and I have no problem with bettas. Ask the pet store what their pH is. If it's near 8, then your fish is already acclimized to it. 

A steady pH is more important than the value. It can be very difficult to maintain a pH that is different than the water you are using.

If there should be a sudden drop or rise, it can kill your fish.

The less additives you use, the better off you and your betta will be.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bambam1989 said:


> My folks are in Texas as well as hubby's mom. I don't know how much "support" they will be since we haven't told them our plans yet. They just know we are moving back.


Well I hope they are as happy for you as we are! They may be a bit concerned about your new (ad)venture, but hopefully they will rally around and lift you and hubby up!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> So cool!! You are so lucky!
> I’ve only seen them flying, especially over our pool at dusk to eat mosquitoes!!


Aw, geez...doesn't anybody else in here NOT like bats? I mean, I know the CDR is cold, and dark...perfect for bats. But I so much prefer hedgehogs, and jellyfish...not the Wolf spider (even if she exists).

I will admit that long-eared one was cute, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Too neat! Can I come hang out with you???



You certainly can. And I ever get to visit any of you, I’ll bring the detector


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hubby has always had a soft spot for Charolais cows.



I love Charolais. Great big white beef cattle. I remember seeing them first at the Great Yorkshire Show (an agricultural show) when I was a kid.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I am up early to take JoesDad to the station. 

I hope your hospital appointment goes OK today Lyn


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!
> 
> So we have (library photos my trace)
> 
> Serotine
> View attachment 270751
> 
> View attachment 270752
> 
> 
> Soprano Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270753
> 
> View attachment 270754
> 
> 
> And Common Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270755
> 
> 
> that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine
> View attachment 270756


Wow. That is so interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Wow Linda, that’s incredible!!! We only seem to get 1 maybe 2 pipistrelle’s in the garden.


I have no clue what we get.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have an early night - early hospital appointment with consultant at fracture clinic and then knee x-ray for me tomorrow so I have to be up and organised.
> So I'll wish you all Nos Da.
> Take care.


Night night Lyn. Good luck with your appointments.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I found a way today. To just use tap water and keep the ph at 7. Easy. I wanted to learn without a fish first. Go through all the steps first. Once I put my pet in the aquarium now I think I'll know a little about what to do. My ph is 8 right now but I know why. And how to bring it to 7. Along with the few squirts of stuff in room temperature water waiting. I enjoyed learning about our city water. I also wondered why I can't drink our city water and no one else can either. It makes us sick. So it was worth learning.


At least we can drink our city water.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My son loved the story! He gives it first rate seal of approval... I also thought it was very cute[emoji4]


Yayyy.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> I love it. You could write a great story book with this!


Yayy. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow!!! We really will be neighbors! Let me know when you get close and I’ll come give you a hand getting settled!


Aahh and TFO gets people together again.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270780


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> There WILL be more episodes, right??


Yes. I will write some more.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> My pH runs about 8, and I have no problem with bettas. Ask the pet store what their pH is. If it's near 8, then your fish is already acclimized to it.
> 
> A steady pH is more important than the value. It can be very difficult to maintain a pH that is different than the water you are using.
> 
> If there should be a sudden drop or rise, it can kill your fish.
> 
> The less additives you use, the better off you and your betta will be.


Makes sense.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Aw, geez...doesn't anybody else in here NOT like bats? I mean, I know the CDR is cold, and dark...perfect for bats. But I so much prefer hedgehogs, and jellyfish...not the Wolf spider (even if she exists).
> 
> I will admit that long-eared one was cute, but that's as far as it goes.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You certainly can. And I ever get to visit any of you, I’ll bring the detector


Perfect.!![emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

And I am all caught up again. I know nothing about cows so could not comment. But we did see these on that weekend we were visiting Riebeck Kasteel.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And I am all caught up again. I know nothing about cows so could not comment. But we did see these on that weekend we were visiting Riebeck Kasteel.
> View attachment 270788
> View attachment 270789



They look like Friesian dairy cattle


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They look like Friesian dairy cattle


I will take your word for it. They would definitely be dairy cattle that is for sure. One of the reasons why I took a pix of them was that they were quite big.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a while but I have not forgotten my friends here in the CDR[emoji16]
> Things have been.. interesting.. lately.
> Hope everyone is doing well?



Hi Bambam! Details, please! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The RSPCA’s specialist reptile rescue centre is near you somewhere. They featured it on BBC South East News just now



For a good reason, I hope? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Aww. Thank you. But I am not sure if it is that good. [emoji6] I was toying with the idea of writing a kiddies story to get across how to care for tortoises etc. But not sure if I would actually ever send it to a publisher. Anyway I had fun writing it.



I’ve been toying with the same idea for the past couple of years! Help, it’s contagious!! [emoji23] 
Hope you actually do it! [emoji106]


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
> It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
> He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
> Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
> So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
> It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
> We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
> When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
> Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.



Wow! Big changes ahead! Good luck, friend. This is so exciting!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Same with me. I'm considered a bit odd.



Think the same about them, and you’re even.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270749





Lyn W said:


> That's much like me and wine.......
> View attachment 270750



Yes!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to have an early night - early hospital appointment with consultant at fracture clinic and then knee x-ray for me tomorrow so I have to be up and organised.
> So I'll wish you all Nos Da.
> Take care.



Good luck, Lyn! Hope you’ve posted an update for us by now. If not, please do!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Most of the people I'm surrounded by only have dogs or cats. They don't understand why I would rather have a tortoise and a bump on a logamorph...



But you can’t be as batty as @JoesMum [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’ve been toying with the same idea for the past couple of years! Help, it’s contagious!! [emoji23]
> Hope you actually do it! [emoji106]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Real mosquito repellent! Nice...



Bats, and frogs, and spiders. Some of my favorite minions! Girlfriends and I have also been experimenting in the kitchen.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Too neat! Can I come hang out with you???



“Hang” out? ROFL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all.

We had some rain yesterday, but TODAY large extended thunderstorms, high winds and possibly tornadoes are forecast.

Anyone have a small pond, possibly with algae issues? Interesting article here - https://blog.damascusenterprises.co...l&utm_source=twitter&hss_channel=tw-481433700


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Aw, geez...doesn't anybody else in here NOT like bats? I mean, I know the CDR is cold, and dark...perfect for bats. But I so much prefer hedgehogs, and jellyfish...not the Wolf spider (even if she exists).
> 
> I will admit that long-eared one was cute, but that's as far as it goes.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji16] 
When I was a kid, we used to throw our socks up from the black top street. The bats would dive for the them for some reason and we loved watching them... I have never saw many up close but they are harmless. I think all the horror movies give them a bad rep


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> They look like Friesian dairy cattle



Yep... they are Holsteins! Yet another “language” barrier/twist across the great Pond.

*Holstein Friesians* (often shortened to *Holsteins* in North America, while the term *Friesians* is often used in the UK) are a breed of dairy cattle originating from the Dutch provinces of North Holland and Friesland, and Schleswig-Holstein in Northern Germany and Jutland. They are known as the world's highest-production dairy animals.

If I was starting a farm, Id love to have *Belted Gallaways *or the majestic *Highland Cows*!

Or.....i forgot, a herd of *American Bison. *


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And I am all caught up again. I know nothing about cows so could not comment. But we did see these on that weekend we were visiting Riebeck Kasteel.
> View attachment 270788
> View attachment 270789



That looks like a dairy cow. [emoji16]

Holstein Friesians are a breed of dairy cattle originating from the Dutch provinces of North Holland and Friesland, and Schleswig-Holstein in Northern Germany and Jutland. They are known as the world's highest-production dairy animals.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> They look like Friesian dairy cattle



Well snap.. looks like y’all covered this already [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’ve been toying with the same idea for the past couple of years! Help, it’s contagious!! [emoji23]
> Hope you actually do it! [emoji106]



Lets see a sample)) my kid is loving this!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> We had some rain yesterday, but TODAY large extended thunderstorms, high winds and possibly tornadoes are forecast.
> 
> Anyone have a small pond, possibly with algae issues? Interesting article here - https://blog.damascusenterprises.co...l&utm_source=twitter&hss_channel=tw-481433700



Not me, but the ponds in the city park have acquired a beautiful color “thanks” to the algae!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I will take your word for it. They would definitely be dairy cattle that is for sure. One of the reasons why I took a pix of them was that they were quite big.



They’re small compared with the Charolais!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> “Hang” out? ROFL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



That was totally unintentional. Y’all must be rubbing off on me more than I realized [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> For a good reason, I hope? [emoji33]


The RSPCA has been highlighting the high number of exotics they have had to rescue because they’ve been abandoned in the wild due to growing too big and/or being to expensive to keep.

The kind of thing we see all the time... people getting sucked into buying a “male/female” “pair” of Sulcatas with no idea that it takes more than a plastic tub and a lettuce to care for them or that they’ll grow into 100lb bulldozers.

The RSPCA has some monster snakes and iguanas in its care by the look of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> But you can’t be as batty as @JoesMum [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... they are Holsteins! Yet another “language” barrier/twist across the great Pond.
> 
> *Holstein Friesians* (often shortened to *Holsteins* in North America, while the term *Friesians* is often used in the UK) are a breed of dairy cattle originating from the Dutch provinces of North Holland and Friesland, and Schleswig-Holstein in Northern Germany and Jutland. They are known as the world's highest-production dairy animals.
> 
> If I was starting a farm, Id love to have *Belted Gallaways *or the majestic *Highland Cows*!
> 
> Or.....i forgot, a herd of *American Bison. *



Belted Galloways are gorgeous little cows. Very tough and their calves are so cute! [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

We have eggs! One can be seen in this photo just about. Mrs B has been sitting most of the day


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off to do a bit of shopping. Some wood for a gate to our deck, then to Harbor Freight for a new pump for our outood water fountain and maybe a Tortoise Trolly.

Rated up to 1000 lbs (453 kilos) ((71.5 stone)) - should be enough to handle Sully for another year


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 270793



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We have eggs! One can be seen in this photo just about. Mrs B has been sitting most of the day
> View attachment 270798



Congratulations! Best of luck to your tenants! [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Rated up to 1000 lbs (453 kilos) ((71.5 stone)) - should be enough to handle Sully for another year
> 
> View attachment 270799


[emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Yvonne G

Years ago my husband and I had a very small herd of limouzin cattle, all female, and we borrowed a young bull to be with them for a while. It's a French breed with a nasty disposition. The bad thing about old age is I don't remember why. Did we make and sell babies? Did we butcher for the freezer? About the only thing I do remember about having them was one of the cows had a rough calving and was unable to get up after. We had the vet out, but she eventually died. We must have eventually sold off that group. Then I remember we had two black angus/limouzin cross cows. Those had a much better disposition. We raised and sold several babies from them. When my daughter and I traded house I left the cows there. They lived into old age and were eventually put down due to old age problems. Oh man. . . I haven't thought about that in an awfully long time.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> We had some rain yesterday, but TODAY large extended thunderstorms, high winds and possibly tornadoes are forecast.
> 
> Anyone have a small pond, possibly with algae issues? Interesting article here - https://blog.damascusenterprises.co...l&utm_source=twitter&hss_channel=tw-481433700



Thanks for sharing!

I hope the bad weather stays clear from you! 
I get “pea soup” sometimes and it cycles thru and clear up. 
Since building the bigger pond I noticed one end didn’t have movement so I bought a Pond Air 2 bubbler and it is wonderful! It cleared up the water and the turtle and fish love it! There’s two lines on one pump so I can move them where I want.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to do a bit of shopping. Some wood for a gate to our deck, then to Harbor Freight for a new pump for our outood water fountain and maybe a Tortoise Trolly.
> 
> Rated up to 1000 lbs (453 kilos) ((71.5 stone)) - should be enough to handle Sully for another year
> 
> View attachment 270799



That thing is awesome!! We move dressers and all kinds of stuff with it!!!


----------



## CarolM

The next Chapter in the story Tortie:
*Chapter 2*



Mmmmm Good Morning Everybody, little and big creatures all.

I am a little bit stiff and cold. I think that I will need to go out of my little burrow and sit in the warm sun for a little bit to warm up. Otherwise I will be very slow today.





AAhhh that is much better. So nice and warm and my body is not so stiff and cold anymore.
So what are we going to do today. I think I want to first go and visit Wise One and have a nice drink of water. And maybe eat some weeds, dandelions, hibiscus flowers on the way there. 







Now that breakfast is done, lets go and say hello to Wise One.

Tortie: Good Morning Wise One. How are you today?

Wiseone: Good Morning Tortie, Well I am still trying to warm up in the sun, I am not as young as you anymore and it takes longer for me to warm up. What are you
going to do today little Tortie? And where is your friend Snelly?

Tortie: Well after my drink of water I thought that I would go explore a little bit on the south side of the garden. Snelly was gone when I woke up this morning. 
And I am not sure where he is. Maybe we will meet up again later.

Wise One: Well enjoy your adventures little Tortie.

Tortie: Bye Bye Wise One, I will come back later once the water has warmed up for a soak.



Tortie left the pond and started walking to the south side of the garden. He had only been walking
along for about 15 minutes and had not gotten very far (as he was stopping often to graze on the
grass and dandelions that he found on the lawn) before he came across this very strange looking
creature. It was quite tall and Tortie had to lift his head up and up and up to see the end of the tall
creature. It’s feet were a dark brown and it has black legs. This creature has it’s front legs in the air
and it was waving the one and the other one was bent at an angle. It’s face has what looks like white
hair on it and Red hair on the top which comes to a point. Luckily Tortie has his camera again:






Tortie: Hello Strange creature, My name is Tortie and what is your name? May I ask what kind of creature you are?

Strange Creature: Well hello Tortie. I am a garden dwarf. And my name is Lucky. What kind of creature are you Tortie?

Tortie: Me! Why I am a baby tortoise, of course! Surely you have seen tortoises before?

Lucky: Why no Tortie, I actually haven’t seen one before. You see I just arrived here yesterday, I cannot remember where I was before but I do remember
arriving yesterday. I think I am going to like living in the garden. (And Lucky looks around the garden)

Tortie: Oh, Well welcome to the garden then. If you walk a little bit to the north you will find Wise One, she is a turtle. She looks after us all by the pond and
makes sure nobody causes fights etc. She is very old (whispers Tortie). And there is Snelly who also lives in the garden he is somewhere and if you
do by any chance see him please let him know that I am looking for him. But be careful of the Bird that flies over head. Snelly told me that the bird
is not vegetarian and likes to eat us.

Lucky: Why thank you Tortie, that is very kind of you to share that information with me. I will make sure to look out for the bird and if I see Snelly I will tell 
him you are looking for him. Wait you did not tell me what kind of creature Snelly is?

Tortie: Oops. Snelly is a snail. See you later.

So off Tortie goes and carries on walking towards the south side of the garden. And Lucky walks towards the north to go and meet Wise one and introduce himself. Again Tortie has only been walking for 15 minutes and he comes across another creature. This one does not have his house on him. His body is long and he has four legs and a very long tail. His head and face are rather long too. He is also green just like the grass that Tortie eats. Out comes the camera for a photo for us:








Tortie: Oh So sorry, I almost ate you. You were hiding in the grass so well and being green I got confused with you and the grass. I do apologise.

Lizard: Oh don’t worry about it. Who are you if I may ask? And what are you?

Tortie: My name is Tortie and I am a tortoise. What is your name?

Lizard: Pleased to meet you Tortie, My name is Loses tail. And I am a lizard.

Tortie: Loses Tail? That is a strange name.

Loses Tail: Well, I am called that because I keep on loosing my tail. Luckily it keeps on growing back. Otherwise I don’t know what I would do.

Tortie: Oh. Do you think that I will loose my tail? (Tortie turns his head around to the side to try and see his tail.) Alas, he cannot because it is under his shell. 
So he wags it instead to see if it is still there.

Loses Tail: Oh no! Don’t worry! That won’t happen to you. It is just something that happens to creatures like me. You know to my family.

Tortie: Thank goodness for that. As I rather like the tail that I have. I don’t want to loose it. I was making my way to the south side of the garden but it has 
warmed up really nicely and I think that I would rather go back to the pond for my soak. Would you like to come with.

Loses Tail: Yes, I was actually on my way there already. I wanted to talk to Wise One abut something. Maybe she can tell me where I lost my last tail.



To be continued:….


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The next Chapter in the story Tortie:
> *Chapter 2*
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm Good Morning Everybody, little and big creatures all.
> 
> I am a little bit stiff and cold. I think that I will need to go out of my little burrow and sit in the warm sun for a little bit to warm up. Otherwise I will be very slow today.
> 
> View attachment 270803
> 
> 
> 
> AAhhh that is much better. So nice and warm and my body is not so stiff and cold anymore.
> So what are we going to do today. I think I want to first go and visit Wise One and have a nice drink of water. And maybe eat some weeds, dandelions, hibiscus flowers on the way there.
> 
> View attachment 270804
> View attachment 270805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that breakfast is done, lets go and say hello to Wise One.
> 
> Tortie: Good Morning Wise One. How are you today?
> 
> Wiseone: Good Morning Tortie, Well I am still trying to warm up in the sun, I am not as young as you anymore and it takes longer for me to warm up. What are you
> going to do today little Tortie? And where is your friend Snelly?
> 
> Tortie: Well after my drink of water I thought that I would go explore a little bit on the south side of the garden. Snelly was gone when I woke up this morning.
> And I am not sure where he is. Maybe we will meet up again later.
> 
> Wise One: Well enjoy your adventures little Tortie.
> 
> Tortie: Bye Bye Wise One, I will come back later once the water has warmed up for a soak.
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie left the pond and started walking to the south side of the garden. He had only been walking
> along for about 15 minutes and had not gotten very far (as he was stopping often to graze on the
> grass and dandelions that he found on the lawn) before he came across this very strange looking
> creature. It was quite tall and Tortie had to lift his head up and up and up to see the end of the tall
> creature. It’s feet were a dark brown and it has black legs. This creature has it’s front legs in the air
> and it was waving the one and the other one was bent at an angle. It’s face has what looks like white
> hair on it and Red hair on the top which comes to a point. Luckily Tortie has his camera again:
> 
> View attachment 270806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie: Hello Strange creature, My name is Tortie and what is your name? May I ask what kind of creature you are?
> 
> Strange Creature: Well hello Tortie. I am a garden dwarf. And my name is Lucky. What kind of creature are you Tortie?
> 
> Tortie: Me! Why I am a baby tortoise, of course! Surely you have seen tortoises before?
> 
> Lucky: Why no Tortie, I actually haven’t seen one before. You see I just arrived here yesterday, I cannot remember where I was before but I do remember
> arriving yesterday. I think I am going to like living in the garden. (And Lucky looks around the garden)
> 
> Tortie: Oh, Well welcome to the garden then. If you walk a little bit to the north you will find Wise One, she is a turtle. She looks after us all by the pond and
> makes sure nobody causes fights etc. She is very old (whispers Tortie). And there is Snelly who also lives in the garden he is somewhere and if you
> do by any chance see him please let him know that I am looking for him. But be careful of the Bird that flies over head. Snelly told me that the bird
> is not vegetarian and likes to eat us.
> 
> Lucky: Why thank you Tortie, that is very kind of you to share that information with me. I will make sure to look out for the bird and if I see Snelly I will tell
> him you are looking for him. Wait you did not tell me what kind of creature Snelly is?
> 
> Tortie: Oops. Snelly is a snail. See you later.
> 
> So off Tortie goes and carries on walking towards the south side of the garden. And Lucky walks towards the north to go and meet Wise one and introduce himself. Again Tortie has only been walking for 15 minutes and he comes across another creature. This one does not have his house on him. His body is long and he has four legs and a very long tail. His head and face are rather long too. He is also green just like the grass that Tortie eats. Out comes the camera for a photo for us:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie: Oh So sorry, I almost ate you. You were hiding in the grass so well and being green I got confused with you and the grass. I do apologise.
> 
> Lizard: Oh don’t worry about it. Who are you if I may ask? And what are you?
> 
> Tortie: My name is Tortie and I am a tortoise. What is your name?
> 
> Lizard: Pleased to meet you Tortie, My name is Loses tail. And I am a lizard.
> 
> Tortie: Loses Tail? That is a strange name.
> 
> Loses Tail: Well, I am called that because I keep on loosing my tail. Luckily it keeps on growing back. Otherwise I don’t know what I would do.
> 
> Tortie: Oh. Do you think that I will loose my tail? (Tortie turns his head around to the side to try and see his tail.) Alas, he cannot because it is under his shell.
> So he wags it instead to see if it is still there.
> 
> Loses Tail: Oh no! Don’t worry! That won’t happen to you. It is just something that happens to creatures like me. You know to my family.
> 
> Tortie: Thank goodness for that. As I rather like the tail that I have. I don’t want to loose it. I was making my way to the south side of the garden but it has
> warmed up really nicely and I think that I would rather go back to the pond for my soak. Would you like to come with.
> 
> Loses Tail: Yes, I was actually on my way there already. I wanted to talk to Wise One abut something. Maybe she can tell me where I lost my last tail.
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued:….



Ooooooooh! Left in suspense! I’m impatient!


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Aw, geez...doesn't anybody else in here NOT like bats? I mean, I know the CDR is cold, and dark...perfect for bats. But I so much prefer hedgehogs, and jellyfish...not the Wolf spider (even if she exists).
> 
> I will admit that long-eared one was cute, but that's as far as it goes.


I don't like 'em either.

♫ ♪ ♫ ♫ ♪


----------



## Momof4

My critter saver came!! 
I hope it helps!! I still need to put out the 2nd one.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> The next Chapter in the story Tortie:
> *Chapter 2*
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm Good Morning Everybody, little and big creatures all.
> 
> I am a little bit stiff and cold. I think that I will need to go out of my little burrow and sit in the warm sun for a little bit to warm up. Otherwise I will be very slow today.
> 
> View attachment 270803
> 
> 
> 
> AAhhh that is much better. So nice and warm and my body is not so stiff and cold anymore.
> So what are we going to do today. I think I want to first go and visit Wise One and have a nice drink of water. And maybe eat some weeds, dandelions, hibiscus flowers on the way there.
> 
> View attachment 270804
> View attachment 270805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that breakfast is done, lets go and say hello to Wise One.
> 
> Tortie: Good Morning Wise One. How are you today?
> 
> Wiseone: Good Morning Tortie, Well I am still trying to warm up in the sun, I am not as young as you anymore and it takes longer for me to warm up. What are you
> going to do today little Tortie? And where is your friend Snelly?
> 
> Tortie: Well after my drink of water I thought that I would go explore a little bit on the south side of the garden. Snelly was gone when I woke up this morning.
> And I am not sure where he is. Maybe we will meet up again later.
> 
> Wise One: Well enjoy your adventures little Tortie.
> 
> Tortie: Bye Bye Wise One, I will come back later once the water has warmed up for a soak.
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie left the pond and started walking to the south side of the garden. He had only been walking
> along for about 15 minutes and had not gotten very far (as he was stopping often to graze on the
> grass and dandelions that he found on the lawn) before he came across this very strange looking
> creature. It was quite tall and Tortie had to lift his head up and up and up to see the end of the tall
> creature. It’s feet were a dark brown and it has black legs. This creature has it’s front legs in the air
> and it was waving the one and the other one was bent at an angle. It’s face has what looks like white
> hair on it and Red hair on the top which comes to a point. Luckily Tortie has his camera again:
> 
> View attachment 270806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie: Hello Strange creature, My name is Tortie and what is your name? May I ask what kind of creature you are?
> 
> Strange Creature: Well hello Tortie. I am a garden dwarf. And my name is Lucky. What kind of creature are you Tortie?
> 
> Tortie: Me! Why I am a baby tortoise, of course! Surely you have seen tortoises before?
> 
> Lucky: Why no Tortie, I actually haven’t seen one before. You see I just arrived here yesterday, I cannot remember where I was before but I do remember
> arriving yesterday. I think I am going to like living in the garden. (And Lucky looks around the garden)
> 
> Tortie: Oh, Well welcome to the garden then. If you walk a little bit to the north you will find Wise One, she is a turtle. She looks after us all by the pond and
> makes sure nobody causes fights etc. She is very old (whispers Tortie). And there is Snelly who also lives in the garden he is somewhere and if you
> do by any chance see him please let him know that I am looking for him. But be careful of the Bird that flies over head. Snelly told me that the bird
> is not vegetarian and likes to eat us.
> 
> Lucky: Why thank you Tortie, that is very kind of you to share that information with me. I will make sure to look out for the bird and if I see Snelly I will tell
> him you are looking for him. Wait you did not tell me what kind of creature Snelly is?
> 
> Tortie: Oops. Snelly is a snail. See you later.
> 
> So off Tortie goes and carries on walking towards the south side of the garden. And Lucky walks towards the north to go and meet Wise one and introduce himself. Again Tortie has only been walking for 15 minutes and he comes across another creature. This one does not have his house on him. His body is long and he has four legs and a very long tail. His head and face are rather long too. He is also green just like the grass that Tortie eats. Out comes the camera for a photo for us:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie: Oh So sorry, I almost ate you. You were hiding in the grass so well and being green I got confused with you and the grass. I do apologise.
> 
> Lizard: Oh don’t worry about it. Who are you if I may ask? And what are you?
> 
> Tortie: My name is Tortie and I am a tortoise. What is your name?
> 
> Lizard: Pleased to meet you Tortie, My name is Loses tail. And I am a lizard.
> 
> Tortie: Loses Tail? That is a strange name.
> 
> Loses Tail: Well, I am called that because I keep on loosing my tail. Luckily it keeps on growing back. Otherwise I don’t know what I would do.
> 
> Tortie: Oh. Do you think that I will loose my tail? (Tortie turns his head around to the side to try and see his tail.) Alas, he cannot because it is under his shell.
> So he wags it instead to see if it is still there.
> 
> Loses Tail: Oh no! Don’t worry! That won’t happen to you. It is just something that happens to creatures like me. You know to my family.
> 
> Tortie: Thank goodness for that. As I rather like the tail that I have. I don’t want to loose it. I was making my way to the south side of the garden but it has
> warmed up really nicely and I think that I would rather go back to the pond for my soak. Would you like to come with.
> 
> Loses Tail: Yes, I was actually on my way there already. I wanted to talk to Wise One abut something. Maybe she can tell me where I lost my last tail.
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued:….



Love it!!
The pics are cute too!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... they are Holsteins! Yet another “language” barrier/twist across the great Pond.
> 
> *Holstein Friesians* (often shortened to *Holsteins* in North America, while the term *Friesians* is often used in the UK) are a breed of dairy cattle originating from the Dutch provinces of North Holland and Friesland, and Schleswig-Holstein in Northern Germany and Jutland. They are known as the world's highest-production dairy animals.
> 
> If I was starting a farm, Id love to have *Belted Gallaways *or the majestic *Highland Cows*!
> 
> Or.....i forgot, a herd of *American Bison. *


Now a herd of bison sounds awesome! They are very expensive though..


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji16]
> When I was a kid, we used to throw our socks up from the black top street. The bats would dive for the them for some reason and we loved watching them... I have never saw many up close but they are harmless. I think all the horror movies give them a bad rep


I know they are valuable and do us a good service eating bugs.

My problem with them is the memory of a weekend when I had several encounters with 2 of them, and ended up being forced to beat a seriously injured one to death with a broom.

The horror of doing that has carried over to bats in general. 

It's weird...when I was in elementary school, my dad brought one home for me. He made me a little screen cage, and I took it to school for "show and tell". I kept it for maybe 4 days to a week, then released it. I had no fear until many years later over that awful weekend.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> We had some rain yesterday, but TODAY large extended thunderstorms, high winds and possibly tornadoes are forecast.
> 
> Anyone have a small pond, possibly with algae issues? Interesting article here - https://blog.damascusenterprises.co...l&utm_source=twitter&hss_channel=tw-481433700


OMW do they never stop on your side. No wonder you want to move. It is a wonder you have any trees left after all the storms you get.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep... they are Holsteins! Yet another “language” barrier/twist across the great Pond.
> 
> *Holstein Friesians* (often shortened to *Holsteins* in North America, while the term *Friesians* is often used in the UK) are a breed of dairy cattle originating from the Dutch provinces of North Holland and Friesland, and Schleswig-Holstein in Northern Germany and Jutland. They are known as the world's highest-production dairy animals.
> 
> If I was starting a farm, Id love to have *Belted Gallaways *or the majestic *Highland Cows*!
> 
> Or.....i forgot, a herd of *American Bison. *


Great. Now I know a little more about cows. Mmm if I had a farm, I would like a herd of tortoises. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That looks like a dairy cow. [emoji16]
> 
> Holstein Friesians are a breed of dairy cattle originating from the Dutch provinces of North Holland and Friesland, and Schleswig-Holstein in Northern Germany and Jutland. They are known as the world's highest-production dairy animals.


Snap on behalf of Mark. [emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well snap.. looks like y’all covered this already [emoji4]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They’re small compared with the Charolais!
> View attachment 270792


Mmm. Ahh you sure that's not a horse in disguise?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 270793


Are you trying to tell us something Linda?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Belted Galloways are gorgeous little cows. Very tough and their calves are so cute! [emoji177]
> View attachment 270794


It does look a little cuddly.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have eggs! One can be seen in this photo just about. Mrs B has been sitting most of the day
> View attachment 270798


She is such a good Mommy. Where is Daddy?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to do a bit of shopping. Some wood for a gate to our deck, then to Harbor Freight for a new pump for our outood water fountain and maybe a Tortoise Trolly.
> 
> Rated up to 1000 lbs (453 kilos) ((71.5 stone)) - should be enough to handle Sully for another year
> 
> View attachment 270799


Don't you have enough wood to make your own gate and trolly?


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270800


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Years ago my husband and I had a very small herd of limouzin cattle, all female, and we borrowed a young bull to be with them for a while. It's a French breed with a nasty disposition. The bad thing about old age is I don't remember why. Did we make and sell babies? Did we butcher for the freezer? About the only thing I do remember about having them was one of the cows had a rough calving and was unable to get up after. We had the vet out, but she eventually died. We must have eventually sold off that group. Then I remember we had two black angus/limouzin cross cows. Those had a much better disposition. We raised and sold several babies from them. When my daughter and I traded house I left the cows there. They lived into old age and were eventually put down due to old age problems. Oh man. . . I haven't thought about that in an awfully long time.


Wow. That is actually a very nice bull. You sure have done lots in your life. And I love hearing your stories.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooooooooh! Left in suspense! I’m impatient!


[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooooooooh! Left in suspense! I’m impatient!


To be continued on Monday as I am writing it on a word document on my computer at work. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't like 'em either.
> 
> ♫ ♪ ♫ ♫ ♪


Happy Happy Birthday Karen. Have a supa dupa day. [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> My critter saver came!!
> I hope it helps!! I still need to put out the 2nd one.
> View attachment 270808


Looks awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love it!!
> The pics are cute too!


[emoji3]


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Karen. Have a supa dupa day. [emoji8] [emoji8]


Thank you, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I know they are valuable and do us a good service eating bugs.
> 
> My problem with them is the memory of a weekend when I had several encounters with 2 of them, and ended up being forced to beat a seriously injured one to death with a broom.
> 
> The horror of doing that has carried over to bats in general.
> 
> It's weird...when I was in elementary school, my dad brought one home for me. He made me a little screen cage, and I took it to school for "show and tell". I kept it for maybe 4 days to a week, then released it. I had no fear until many years later over that awful weekend.


Shame Karen. Big hug!!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Carol!


So...what cake are you bringing us?


----------



## Bambam1989

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Carol!


Happy birthday!


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> So...what cake are you bringing us?


I thought a Triple Chocolate Mousse cake would be appropriate.



Just please! Someone needs to corral the hedgehogs and armadillos. And I don't like jellyfish slime on my cakes either!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I thought a Triple Chocolate Mousse cake would be appropriate.
> View attachment 270824
> 
> 
> Just please! Someone needs to corral the hedgehogs and armadillos. And I don't like jellyfish slime on my cakes either!


I don't think they are going to get a chance to get anywhere near that cake. It will be gone before they even know that it is there.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Wow. That is actually a very nice bull. You sure have done lots in your life. And I love hearing your stories.


I'm pretty sure that's a cow. Here's what the bull looks like:







Neither of those pictures are of my cattle. I had them in the days prior to digital cameras and all my pictures are, well, pictures!


----------



## KarenSoCal

My favorite cow is the brown Swiss cow. They are so sweet, friendly, and curious.

And those fuzzy ears!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a cow. Here's what the bull looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those pictures are of my cattle. I had them in the days prior to digital cameras and all my pictures are, well, pictures!


Whahaha. Well I did say I know nothing about cows. Or bulls for that matter as well. [emoji23] I figured the pics were not yours. Still it is an impressive cow.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I’ve been toying with the same idea for the past couple of years! Help, it’s contagious!! [emoji23]
> Hope you actually do it! [emoji106]


Both of you should try and not give up. Maybe I'll try again too. Does that mean I got bit by a bug?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> She is such a good Mommy. Where is Daddy?



Daddy doesn’t really get involved until they hatch. And last year he disappeared after a week[emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> To be continued on Monday as I am writing it on a word document on my computer at work. [emoji6]



Awwwww Muuuuuuuuum! That’s not faaaasaiiiiirrrr


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We have eggs! One can be seen in this photo just about. Mrs B has been sitting most of the day
> View attachment 270798


You're about to be a grandchick mother!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> OMW do they never stop on your side. No wonder you want to move. It is a wonder you have any trees left after all the storms you get.



Yep...luckily they all don’t wreck havoc,


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Don't you have enough wood to make your own gate and trolly?


Yea you'd think!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yea you'd think!



We need a new piece of “good” wood for our mail/post box to mount on. When I told wifey that we needed a piece....she said “really, REALLY?” you need MORE wood!? Just like tools, you can always use another one.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We need a new piece of “good” wood for our mail/post box to mount on. When I told wifey that we needed a piece....she said “really, REALLY?” you need MORE wood!? Just like tools, you can always use another one.


Amen. My son keeps telling me It's pretty bad when your mom has better tools...


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Both of you should try and not give up. Maybe I'll try again too. Does that mean I got bit by a bug?


Oh yes. Definitely. [emoji23] [emoji23] You have to share it with us though. We will be your guinea pigs.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daddy doesn’t really get involved until they hatch. And last year he disappeared after a week[emoji849]


That is right. I forgot.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Awwwww Muuuuuuuuum! That’s not faaaasaiiiiirrrr [emoji852]️


Whaahaha. I told you before life is not fair. [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We need a new piece of “good” wood for our mail/post box to mount on. When I told wifey that we needed a piece....she said “really, REALLY?” you need MORE wood!? Just like tools, you can always use another one.


Whahaha. Too true.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Amen. My son keeps telling me It's pretty bad when your mom has better tools...


Oh that is just perfect. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have an Echo Meter Touch 2 which plugs into my iphone or ipad. There’s an Android version too.
> 
> https://www.echometertouch.com/


Thanks Linda I don't think she's got an ianything, so I'll have a look at what's available.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I am up early to take JoesDad to the station.
> 
> I hope your hospital appointment goes OK today Lyn


Thanks Linda, all progressing well - and apart from the physio visits, they don't want to see me for another 3 months 
The doc very kindly also authorised an x- ray for my knee as well as my other leg to save me going to another dept.
Have to wait for results of my knee to be sent to my GP but may have to have an arthroscopy.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have eggs! One can be seen in this photo just about. Mrs B has been sitting most of the day
> View attachment 270798


Brilliant! Looking forward to seeing them hatching.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> My favorite cow is the brown Swiss cow. They are so sweet, friendly, and curious.
> 
> And those fuzzy ears!
> View attachment 270825


Those are cute ears. [emoji4][emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Linda, all progressing well - and apart from the physio visits, they don't want to see me for another 3 months
> The doc very kindly also authorised an x- ray for my knee as well as my other leg to save me going to another dept.
> Have to wait for results of my knee to be sent to my GP but may have to have an arthroscopy.


I am not sure whether I should commiserate with you on the arthroscopy or celebrate on the 3 months. Oh well I will do both. Here is a hug with sympathy ice-cream [emoji511] and a glass if wine in celebration. [emoji485]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh yes. Definitely. [emoji23] [emoji23] You have to share it with us though. We will be your guinea pigs.


I have one (if I can find it) already. I was told by children's press not to give up in a letter in the late 80's. I did because life took over my time. Today you can do your own easier. I promise I'll share one, but I really liked CarolM's. That older one was about a cat. A new one could be about a day in the life of a turdess.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Carol!


Happy Birthday Karen!!!!
Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I have one (if I can find it) already. I was told by children's press not to give up in a letter in the late 80's. I did because life took over my time. Today you can do your own easier. I promise I'll share one, but I really liked CarolM's. That older one was about a cat. A new one could be about a day in the life of a turdess.


Thank you Cathie. I would love to read yours.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Somerain....and now the SUNSHINE is out!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am not sure whether I should commiserate with you on the arthroscopy or celebrate on the 3 months. Oh well I will do both. Here is a hug with sympathy ice-cream [emoji511] and a glass if wine in celebration. [emoji485]


Thanks Carol, both greatly appreciated.
It may not come to a minor surgery but my knee clicks like castanets when I walk now , so I can't see it righting itself.
It's pretty routine stuff - I think - or rather hope!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Somerain....and now the SUNSHINE is out!


Your place is so gorgeous even in the rain.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol, both greatly appreciated.
> It may not come to a minor surgery but my knee clicks like castanets when I walk now , so I can't see it righting itself.
> It's pretty routine stuff - I think - or rather hope!!


I hope so too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
We seem to have gone straight from Spring to Autumn today.
I don't mind - I like both.
Very strong winds arriving overnight.
Hope everyone is having a good Friday and that you'll have a great weekend!
This week has flown by again.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Linda, all progressing well - and apart from the physio visits, they don't want to see me for another 3 months
> The doc very kindly also authorised an x- ray for my knee as well as my other leg to save me going to another dept.
> Have to wait for results of my knee to be sent to my GP but may have to have an arthroscopy.



Ow! Let’s hope it is straightforward


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Linda, all progressing well - and apart from the physio visits, they don't want to see me for another 3 months
> The doc very kindly also authorised an x- ray for my knee as well as my other leg to save me going to another dept.
> Have to wait for results of my knee to be sent to my GP but may have to have an arthroscopy.


So...maybe your other knee is hurt from compensating? I don't know what an arthroscopy is so my best advice is...be a tortoise.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> So...maybe your other knee is hurt from compensating? I don't know what an arthroscopy is so my best advice is...be a tortoise.


Yes my left knee has taken all the strain since the injury so it is a knock on effect.
Maybe I should do what I would do for a tortoise with joint problems - sprinkle some calcium on my food!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Your place is so gorgeous even in the rain.



Thanks....i put down some organic fertilizer yesterday (Milorganite) knowing that it was to rain today. It will get well washed in and dispersed.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....i put down some organic fertilizer yesterday (Milorganite) knowing that it was to rain today. It will get well washed in and dispersed.


After seeing your video, I think it is going to be well watered into the ground.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Somerain....and now the SUNSHINE is out!


My collection of rain water is the perfect solution to my aquarium water. I tested it. Thanks. I'm still cycling it but...soon.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My collection of rain water is the perfect solution to my aquarium water. I tested it. Thanks. I'm still cycling it but...soon.


Yayyyy.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes my left knee has taken all the strain since the injury so it is a knock on effect.
> Maybe I should do what I would do for a tortoise with joint problems - sprinkle some calcium on my food!!


Sounds like housemaids knee to me. Yea eat some ice cream and use a pillow for support.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Somerain....and now the SUNSHINE is out!



Spilling over the gutters too!! I know it looks worse in person! 
I take video for my husband when he’s out of town. And it’s pouring rain. But it just doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like housemaids knee to me. Yea eat some ice cream and use a pillow for support.


Can't be housemaids knee - I've not been doing enough housework!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Can't be housemaids knee - I've not been doing enough housework!!


I saw you...hehehe...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy.



Yes, thats pretty much all I use to refresh our aquarium. Just filled up all the buckets today. I just filter it through floss, bring it to room temp and add in. Seems to work well. I did read someplace that one might have to worry about rain being high in acid (rain falling through polluted air), but i don’t think we have that issue here.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Can't be housemaids knee - I've not been doing enough housework!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!
> 
> So we have (library photos my trace)
> 
> Serotine
> View attachment 270751
> 
> View attachment 270752
> 
> 
> Soprano Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270753
> 
> View attachment 270754
> 
> 
> And Common Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270755
> 
> 
> that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine
> View attachment 270756



So cool!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270780



So funny i


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Bats, and frogs, and spiders. Some of my favorite minions! Girlfriends and I have also been experimenting in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 270790



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> That was totally unintentional. Y’all must be rubbing off on me more than I realized [emoji23]



We sure are! [emoji6]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> She is such a good Mommy. Where is Daddy?



So cute!


----------



## AZtortMom

KarenSoCal said:


> My favorite cow is the brown Swiss cow. They are so sweet, friendly, and curious.
> 
> And those fuzzy ears!
> View attachment 270825



I love browns too, for the same reasons.
When I worked on a dairy back in college, they use to stick their heads under the stall door in the milking stall and peer at me with those beautiful brown eyes. They are so adorable


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270780


Hello. I was wondering what you were up to.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> My pH runs about 8, and I have no problem with bettas. Ask the pet store what their pH is. If it's near 8, then your fish is already acclimized to it.
> 
> A steady pH is more important than the value. It can be very difficult to maintain a pH that is different than the water you are using.
> 
> If there should be a sudden drop or rise, it can kill your fish.
> 
> The less additives you use, the better off you and your betta will be.


I think that too. Kind of. I think I will use some rain water like Marco2Bear said also with tap though. And just keep an eye on it. I have a petsmart close and they test for free. Our water is sooo hard. I do want to keep using the API stress coat. I have a kit. I'll test their water too just for gp. I'm sure they use a filter...no one I know will drink our tap water.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 270843
> View attachment 270844


Happy Friday Noel. How are your eyes doing now? Are the exercises helping?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 270793


Go girl...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 270800


Hi oli...


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 270843
> View attachment 270844


Yes I like cheep cheep.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, thats pretty much all I use to refresh our aquarium. Just filled up all the buckets today. I just filter it through floss, bring it to room temp and add in. Seems to work well. I did read someplace that one might have to worry about rain being high in acid (rain falling through polluted air), but i don’t think we have that issue here.


Our rain is ph6 but nothing else. It's my best addition...besides tap.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Our rain is ph6 but nothing else. It's my best addition...besides tap.




And, rain water really has no additives (chlorine, flouride). I just collected, filtered and added a fresh gallon from today’s rainfall. I’ll add / replace another gallon tomorrow.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Happy Friday Noel. How are your eyes doing now? Are the exercises helping?



Hi Carol [emoji4]
I’m doing pretty good.
My eyes are doing good.
I’m not really sure if the exercises are making a difference, I still have the double vision ‍


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Hi oli...



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Aw, geez...doesn't anybody else in here NOT like bats? I mean, I know the CDR is cold, and dark...perfect for bats. But I so much prefer hedgehogs, and jellyfish...not the Wolf spider (even if she exists).
> 
> I will admit that long-eared one was cute, but that's as far as it goes.


I like bats from a distance. They are really interesting creatures. However, I wouldn't want to get up close and personal with any bats without knowing their rabies status first!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And, rain water really has no additives (chlorine, flouride). I just collected, filtered and added a fresh gallon from today’s rainfall. I’ll add / replace another gallon tomorrow.


I like the addition of stress coat because it has aloe Vera...my tank is only 5 gals. I'll have to be watching. I think the rain I collected will really help soften the water just a little bit. Better then anything else. I've been looking at water for a long time so that I can have a good pot of COFFEE in the mornings!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Can't be housemaids knee - I've not been doing enough housework!!


Well...


----------



## TriciaStringer

We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.

I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.


----------



## Reptilony

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.



Dream place for tortoises, NICE [emoji41]


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, thats pretty much all I use to refresh our aquarium. Just filled up all the buckets today. I just filter it through floss, bring it to room temp and add in. Seems to work well. I did read someplace that one might have to worry about rain being high in acid (rain falling through polluted air), but i don’t think we have that issue here.



Do you pay your water where you live?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.


I'll be hoping and praying for you and your family. It looks like a lot of fun coming.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Do you pay your water where you live?


I do. They call it "storm water". So I have to pay for rain going down their storm drain. Then we pay for water we can't drink. Whatev...I'm still lovin it.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Karen!!!!
> Hope you have a lovely day!


Thank you, I have been having a very pleasant day, partially due to all the wonderful well-wishers like you!

You find the cutest little pix of torts!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I think that too. Kind of. I think I will use some rain water like Marco2Bear said also with tap though. And just keep an eye on it. I have a petsmart close and they test for free. Our water is sooo hard. I do want to keep using the API stress coat. I have a kit. I'll test their water too just for gp. I'm sure they use a filter...no one I know will drink our tap water.


I think softening your tap with rain water is a good idea.

I still suggest that you get an API master test kit so you can test yourself.

If you don't want to spend that much, you can buy individual tests. You could get just a pH test bottle. They have them at Petco or PetSmart. 

Changes in water values can happen VERY fast, especially in a small tank. If you can't test yourself, you are dependent on the store being open, and you going immediately. 

It's really easy to check pH. And any tests you buy, get liquid tests. Test strips are notoriously inaccurate, and when you are talking about, say, ammonia...a tiny bit makes a huge difference.


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, I have been having a very pleasant day, partially due to all the wonderful well-wishers like you!
> 
> You find the cutest little pix of torts!



Well I missed this some how[emoji20]. But happy birthday!!! I hope it’s amazing!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Well I missed this some how[emoji20]. But happy birthday!!! I hope it’s amazing!!


It has been a very nice day. My 2 closest lady friends came by and brought me and Pete cake and ice cream, and me, presents!

Last evening at Bible study I was given a big vase with beautiful flowers. [emoji253]

It's so heartwarming to have good friends IRL, and good friends online, too.

I am blessed!


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> I do. They call it "storm water". So I have to pay for rain going down their storm drain. Then we pay for water we can't drink. Whatev...I'm still lovin it.



At least you got the habit of saving water which is good because some people here waste a lot having access to an infinite amount of good to drink water.


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji4]
> I’m doing pretty good.
> My eyes are doing good.
> I’m not really sure if the exercises are making a difference, I still have the double vision ‍



So sorry Noel. That just doesn’t sound good at all. How does it make you feel? Dizzy?


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> It has been a very nice day. My 2 closest lady friends came by and brought me and Pete cake and ice cream, and me, presents!
> 
> Last evening at Bible study I was given a big vase with beautiful flowers. [emoji253]
> 
> It's so heartwarming to have good friends IRL, and good friends online, too.
> 
> I am blessed!





Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.



Yay!! Congratulations!! Beautiful property!!
That is so sweet of them!! 
I want to see a photo when your done!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> View attachment 270854


Thank you! But now it's over..[emoji17]


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.


Looks wonderful! I hope you'll all be very happy there!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone.
We' ve had a very windy night and morning here with gusts of over 50mph, but thankfully everything still standing - so far!
Lola has not surfaced yet and I don't blame him, I won't be going far in the wind and rain today.
Hope it's a better day in your parts of the world.
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.



Very cool! I’m sure we will see a lot of progress reports.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Do you pay your water where you live?



Yes...we pay for water (by the gallon). There’s a water meter on everyone’s house that records the amount incoming to your residence. Soooooo, you pay for any water used for washing, toilets, gardening, lawn, etc. we get billed quarterly - last bill was $140 (Jan-March). Usually our lowest bill for the year. Soooo, any rain I can save and use for watering plants is a plus.

Of course last year, once I set up our rain barrel collection “system” we had record breaking amounts of rain all Summer long. Way too much. Our back garden remained soggy all year long.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Yay!! Congratulations!! Beautiful property!!
> That is so sweet of them!!
> I want to see a photo when your done!




I’m thinking with a property like that, coupled with the addition of real farm animals, cows, chickens, goats, a few pigs, some llamas, and more that one is NEVER done! Always something more to do... but fun.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking with a property like that, coupled with the addition of real farm animals, cows, chickens, goats, a few pigs, some llamas, and more that one is NEVER done! Always something more to do... but fun.


Goats (goat cheese and goat milk soap too) and chickens are in the forecast. We plan are calling the place Creeping Acres.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...we pay for water (by the gallon). There’s a water meter on everyone’s house that records the amount incoming to your residence. Soooooo, you pay for any water used for washing, toilets, gardening, lawn, etc. we get billed quarterly - last bill was $140 (Jan-March). Usually our lowest bill for the year. Soooo, any rain I can save and use for watering plants is a plus.
> 
> Of course last year, once I set up our rain barrel collection “system” we had record breaking amounts of rain all Summer long. Way too much. Our back garden remained soggy all year long.



Wow 140$ that’s crazy! Im guessing this equalizes to our budget because we have to heat a house in our cold winters so...big electric bills. I didn’t know water was so expensive in usa, maybe it’s only in south usa? It must not be a good idea to have a pool where you live...


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> Goats (goat cheese and goat milk soap too) and chickens are in the forecast. We plan are calling the place Creeping Acres.



I’m sure you have sources, but, i can recommend this company for fowl! I had the best bunch of Black Australorps from them...quiet, docile, good egg layers.

https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/index.html


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji4]
> I’m doing pretty good.
> My eyes are doing good.
> I’m not really sure if the exercises are making a difference, I still have the double vision ‍


Oh dear. That is not good at all.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 270847


[emoji23] [emoji23] love this one.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.


Wow. It looks awesome. I can't wait to see your tort enclosures.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Do you pay your water where you live?


We have to.


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday All. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Ben02

It’s not a nice day today is it. The torts seem a bit depressed about the weather too.

This is Selma this morning deciding whether to get up or not.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Wow 140$ that’s crazy! Im guessing this equalizes to our budget because we have to heat a house in our cold winters so...big electric bills. I didn’t know water was so expensive in usa, maybe it’s only in south usa? It must not be a good idea to have a pool where you live...



Remember, thats 140/3 = $46.00 per month. In the summer 6 months it can easily be a lot more with watering, washing, etc. ogh, we have pretty large electric/gas bills in the Winter months from October - March timeframe. (Luckily thats when we use less water). Nothing is cheap :-(

For pool service, there are companies that will come fill up your pool at a much cheaper rate. Cheaper than using “city” water. Faster too.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> It’s not a nice day today is it. The torts seem a bit depressed about the weather too.
> 
> This is Selma this morning deciding whether to get up or not.


Good Morning Selma.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cooler start to our Saturday. Right before our storm blew through, we were in mid-80’s. This morning, 55, but fresh, clear and bright sun. The heavy rains cleaned all the pollen away. A natural powerwashing of everything.


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.
> 
> View attachment 270849
> View attachment 270850
> View attachment 270851


Oh my. . . What a nice space!


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Wow 140$ that’s crazy! Im guessing this equalizes to our budget because we have to heat a house in our cold winters so...big electric bills. I didn’t know water was so expensive in usa, maybe it’s only in south usa? It must not be a good idea to have a pool where you live...


Not everyone here has to pay for water. I have my own well and pressure system. But in the cities one has to pay a fee so the city has the funds for upkeep on the infrastructure.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I like bats from a distance. They are really interesting creatures. However, I wouldn't want to get up close and personal with any bats without knowing their rabies status first!



The UK doesn’t have rabies 

There’s an outside chance if bitten by a bat that’s flown over from France, but very few have ever tested positive.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Well I missed this some how[emoji20]. But happy birthday!!! I hope it’s amazing!!



And me! Happy belated birthday! [emoji253]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all!

Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness. 

A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit. 

Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country. 

We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)






And we also found a Grass Snake



A Field Vole



And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)



We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all!
> 
> Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness.
> 
> A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit.
> 
> Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country.
> 
> We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)
> 
> View attachment 270882
> 
> View attachment 270883
> 
> 
> And we also found a Grass Snake
> View attachment 270884
> 
> 
> A Field Vole
> View attachment 270885
> 
> 
> And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)
> View attachment 270886
> 
> 
> We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]



Great update. Took me a few looks to find that Newt.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The UK doesn’t have rabies
> 
> There’s an outside chance if bitten by a bat that’s flown over from France, but very few have ever tested positive.



That's interesting. I wonder why not?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just put our water fountain in place (front garden) having spent way too much time getting it perfectly level! The new pump is working just fine, and after some tinkering and adjusting, it flows perfectly. It’s now connected to power, and an additional 5 bags of mulch (10 cubic feet) spread about. 

Put tools and wheel barrow back in the garden shed and noticed a monster piece of wild black cherry tree in the mess. Now, the real issue is that we don’t HAVE cherry trees...and for the life of me, I can not determine where this tree size branch blew in from.

More to follow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why not?



Same reason, i think no poisinous snakes. It’s an island that’s been protected from some of these species. Right?

No poison ivy either.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all!
> 
> Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness.
> 
> A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit.
> 
> Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country.
> 
> We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)
> 
> View attachment 270882
> 
> View attachment 270883
> 
> 
> And we also found a Grass Snake
> View attachment 270884
> 
> 
> A Field Vole
> View attachment 270885
> 
> 
> And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)
> View attachment 270886
> 
> 
> We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]


Oh they are fantastic pics. I would not like to come across that snake though. How did your leg do?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why not?



We are an island isolated from mainland Europe and it never made it here... and because we have long had extremely strict laws regarding the import of animals thus ensuring it has never reached us. 

Also the bats in this country eat insects. Insects don’t carry rabies. To get rabies, they would need to eat or be bitten by something that carried rabies.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just put our water fountain in place (front garden) having spent way too much time getting it perfectly level! The new pump is working just fine, and after some tinkering and adjusting, it flows perfectly. It’s now connected to power, and an additional 5 bags of mulch (10 cubic feet) spread about.
> 
> Put tools and wheel barrow back in the garden shed and noticed a monster piece of wild black cherry tree in the mess. Now, the real issue is that we don’t HAVE cherry trees...and for the life of me, I can not determine where this tree size branch blew in from.
> 
> More to follow.



Fun and games with the fountain and a mystery to solve. You have been busy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Same reason, i think no poisinous snakes. It’s an island that’s been protected from some of these species. Right?
> 
> No poison ivy either.


Yeah, but don't rats carry rabies? Rats brought the bubonic plague to the UK, didn't they? So why not rabies? Rats, ships???


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Same reason, i think no poisinous snakes. It’s an island that’s been protected from some of these species. Right?
> 
> No poison ivy either.



No poison ivy. 

Only one species of poisonous snake - the adder - and that is tiny and lives on moorland. You have to be barefoot and really unlucky to be bitten by one.

The island of Ireland has no snakes at all! Legend has it that St Patrick banished them.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh they are fantastic pics. I would not like to come across that snake though. How did your leg do?



The snake is only harmful to frogs... and probably newts. I daresay it would take the vole if it could, but that vole is more likely to end up as owl dinner


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> No poison ivy.
> 
> Only one species of poisonous snake - the adder - and that is tiny and lives on moorland. You have to be barefoot and really unlucky to be bitten by one.
> 
> The island of Ireland has no snakes at all! Legend has it that St Patrick banished them.


Well, count yourselves lucky! We have rabies, snakes, scorpions, poison oak and ivy and many, many other things that make one want to stay indoors with a can of Raid.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but don't rats carry rabies? Rats brought the bubonic plague to the UK, didn't they? So why not rabies? Rats, ships???



We got lucky I guess! Definitely no rabies here


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, count yourselves lucky! We have rabies, snakes, scorpions, poison oak and ivy and many, many other things that make one want to stay indoors with a can of Raid.



We do! Every time we go abroad. I think Australia seems to be the worst place we have been to for nature that want to kill you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday when Duc went walkabout and I had to push aside branches and weeds looking for him, I came away with a very itchy thumb. Yesterday it felt like I had touched stinging nettles, but it's still itchy today. I can't see a blamed thing on the skin, not red, not a bump, nothing but terribly itchy! I would think if it were some sort of bite or sting I would see a bump. I'm thinking of making a baking soda poultice.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just put our water fountain in place (front garden) having spent way too much time getting it perfectly level! The new pump is working just fine, and after some tinkering and adjusting, it flows perfectly. It’s now connected to power, and an additional 5 bags of mulch (10 cubic feet) spread about.
> 
> Put tools and wheel barrow back in the garden shed and noticed a monster piece of wild black cherry tree in the mess. Now, the real issue is that we don’t HAVE cherry trees...and for the life of me, I can not determine where this tree size branch blew in from.
> 
> More to follow.


Wow. About the cherry tree. Good job on the rest. Are you free next saturday by any chance?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We do! Every time we go abroad. I think Australia seems to be the worst place we have been to for nature that want to kill you.


Just one more tic in the stay-at-home-and-vegetate column!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No poison ivy.
> 
> Only one species of poisonous snake - the adder - and that is tiny and lives on moorland. You have to be barefoot and really unlucky to be bitten by one.
> 
> The island of Ireland has no snakes at all! Legend has it that St Patrick banished them.


Could St' Patrick come banish them from here as well?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The snake is only harmful to frogs... and probably newts. I daresay it would take the vole if it could, but that vole is more likely to end up as owl dinner


Well then it is a good thing that I am not one of those.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, count yourselves lucky! We have rabies, snakes, scorpions, poison oak and ivy and many, many other things that make one want to stay indoors with a can of Raid.


Ye. I am with you there. But I think Australia is worse. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We do! Every time we go abroad. I think Australia seems to be the worst place we have been to for nature that want to kill you.


Lol. Snap


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday when Duc went walkabout and I had to push aside branches and weeds looking for him, I came away with a very itchy thumb. Yesterday it felt like I had touched stinging nettles, but it's still itchy today. I can't see a blamed thing on the skin, not red, not a bump, nothing but terribly itchy! I would think if it were some sort of bite or sting I would see a bump. I'm thinking of making a baking soda poultice.


Good luck. What is a baking soda poultice?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just to confirm I’m not half crazy, wifey trekked into the back woods and confirmed this little branch did not come from one of our trees... not sure where it came from, but yesterday’s storm and overnight winds were nasty.

Not Ours!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I think softening your tap with rain water is a good idea.
> 
> I still suggest that you get an API master test kit so you can test yourself.
> 
> If you don't want to spend that much, you can buy individual tests. You could get just a pH test bottle. They have them at Petco or PetSmart.
> 
> Changes in water values can happen VERY fast, especially in a small tank. If you can't test yourself, you are dependent on the store being open, and you going immediately.
> 
> It's really easy to check pH. And any tests you buy, get liquid tests. Test strips are notoriously inaccurate, and when you are talking about, say, ammonia...a tiny bit makes a huge difference.


I just saw that kit on Amazon on sale cheep! Lol. I was asking my son what he thought about it...he said yes too.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> It has been a very nice day. My 2 closest lady friends came by and brought me and Pete cake and ice cream, and me, presents!
> 
> Last evening at Bible study I was given a big vase with beautiful flowers. [emoji253]
> 
> It's so heartwarming to have good friends IRL, and good friends online, too.
> 
> I am blessed!


I am too and really blessed because I read this post. Like minds don't have to think the same thoughts when they have the same heart...


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday when Duc went walkabout and I had to push aside branches and weeds looking for him, I came away with a very itchy thumb. Yesterday it felt like I had touched stinging nettles, but it's still itchy today. I can't see a blamed thing on the skin, not red, not a bump, nothing but terribly itchy! I would think if it were some sort of bite or sting I would see a bump. I'm thinking of making a baking soda poultice.



Do you have any antihistamine cream or tablets around? I keep both in because I react too quickly to things that make me itch!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Just one more tic in the stay-at-home-and-vegetate column!



Not for us... as you may have gathered. [emoji1]

The Romney Marsh, where we were today at Dungeness, is one of the last strongholds for wild leeches in the UK. Now that is definitely something I find unattractive. The only thing in their favour is that they’re easier to avoid than ticks!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Could St' Patrick come banish them from here as well?



[emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but don't rats carry rabies? Rats brought the bubonic plague to the UK, didn't they? So why not rabies? Rats, ships???



You know Hawaii doesn’t have rabies either and they have rats.


----------



## Momof4

Lots of work going on around here!! 
Pics and video coming soon!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...we pay for water (by the gallon). There’s a water meter on everyone’s house that records the amount incoming to your residence. Soooooo, you pay for any water used for washing, toilets, gardening, lawn, etc. we get billed quarterly - last bill was $140 (Jan-March). Usually our lowest bill for the year. Soooo, any rain I can save and use for watering plants is a plus.
> 
> Of course last year, once I set up our rain barrel collection “system” we had record breaking amounts of rain all Summer long. Way too much. Our back garden remained soggy all year long.


You are blessed!!! Our water bill is at the least $60 a month. Then we have to pay for storm water going down the storm sewers. I don't know how they do the math on that because our back yard was a pond this past year. My buckets will have to be inconspicuous. They don't want mosquitoes breeding in rain barrels.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The UK doesn’t have rabies
> 
> There’s an outside chance if bitten by a bat that’s flown over from France, but very few have ever tested positive.


Interesting...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good luck. What is a baking soda poultice?


It draws out the poison...whatever it is...with a type of salt I believe. I've used it too in many different ways. Epson salt is another good salt for sore muscles.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Lots of work going on around here!!
> Pics and video coming soon!


Ooooh. Exciting.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It draws out the poison...whatever it is...with a type of salt I believe. I've used it too in many different ways. Epson salt is another good salt for sore muscles.


Good to know. !


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> You know Hawaii doesn’t have rabies either and they have rats.


This is getting more interesting...


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I think softening your tap with rain water is a good idea.
> 
> I still suggest that you get an API master test kit so you can test yourself.
> 
> If you don't want to spend that much, you can buy individual tests. You could get just a pH test bottle. They have them at Petco or PetSmart.
> 
> Changes in water values can happen VERY fast, especially in a small tank. If you can't test yourself, you are dependent on the store being open, and you going immediately.
> 
> It's really easy to check pH. And any tests you buy, get liquid tests. Test strips are notoriously inaccurate, and when you are talking about, say, ammonia...a tiny bit makes a huge difference.


I followed your advice and my son's. My API testing kit will arrive soon. I find all of it really interesting so it's very worth it just to learn. I can lighten up a little after my tank's established. Then I'll find my little one.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We are supposed to close on our house May 6th. The sellers gave us permission to start building tortoise enclosures so they have somewhere to go as soon as we move in. We started today. They will be super tiny for now but the first month we are there we can enlarge the at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I sat on the back porch swing and just enjoyed the peaceful view while Eric brought the kids back home after they helped unload the wood. We still can believe that this will be our home.
> 
> View attachment 270849
> View attachment 270850
> View attachment 270851


Have so much fun!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking with a property like that, coupled with the addition of real farm animals, cows, chickens, goats, a few pigs, some llamas, and more that one is NEVER done! Always something more to do... but fun.


Coming from the guy that can't wait to get more wood...hehehe...and tools.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all!
> 
> Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness.
> 
> A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit.
> 
> Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country.
> 
> We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)
> 
> View attachment 270882
> 
> View attachment 270883
> 
> 
> And we also found a Grass Snake
> View attachment 270884
> 
> 
> A Field Vole
> View attachment 270885
> 
> 
> And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)
> View attachment 270886
> 
> 
> We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]


What a wonderful day.


----------



## Momof4

Well, half is gone!! The video is boring because I had start & stop it because it was a slow process. 


Cutting in half which was super easy!











Bye Bye!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I followed your advice and my son's. My API testing kit will arrive soon. I find all of it really interesting so it's very worth it just to learn. I can lighten up a little after my tank's established. Then I'll find my little one.


Great! Glad to hear this!

The nitrate test consists of 2 bottles. The instructions say to shake bottle # 2, but they don't stress this enough. The solution in bottle 2 tends to precipitate into crystals that adhere to the bottle.

So "shake" should say...bang bottle on the kitchen counter several times, then shake til your arm falls off.

Otherwise you may get a false reading on nitrates.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> And me! Happy belated birthday! [emoji253]


Thank you Linda! Keep sending pix of Mrs B...really enjoyable!

We have a pair of doves nesting in the crook of a tree.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all!
> 
> Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness.
> 
> A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit.
> 
> Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country.
> 
> We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)
> 
> View attachment 270882
> 
> View attachment 270883
> 
> 
> And we also found a Grass Snake
> View attachment 270884
> 
> 
> A Field Vole
> View attachment 270885
> 
> 
> And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)
> View attachment 270886
> 
> 
> We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]


What a lovely day - I would enjoy something like that too.
It reminds me of the Newport Wetlands which I like to visit.
Sadly if the Welsh government have their way (which I think they will) that and 4 SSSI will disappear under a 6 lane motorway


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Well, half is gone!! The video is boring because I had start & stop it because it was a slow process.
> 
> 
> Cutting in half which was super easy!
> View attachment 270906
> 
> 
> View attachment 270907
> 
> View attachment 270908
> 
> View attachment 270909
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye!
> View attachment 270910



Looking good! Ive helped move CONEXes around, but never cut one in half!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but don't rats carry rabies? Rats brought the bubonic plague to the UK, didn't they? So why not rabies? Rats, ships???


Weil's (pronounced Vile's) Disease is something we can catch from rat and cattle urine in water. It can cause death but thankfully it's not that common. No rabies though.


----------



## Lyn W

For the cat lovers amongst us, meet Snowdrop.....................




I love the Specsaver ads!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Started on a new Cherry Bowl today....here are first pix...

The Chunk of Wood Rounded Up



On the Lathe & Spinning


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Started on a new Cherry Bowl today....here are first pix...
> 
> The Chunk of Wood Rounded Up
> View attachment 270911
> 
> 
> On the Lathe & Spinning
> View attachment 270912


About how long does it take from start to finish for a bowl like this?


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> About how long does it take from start to finish for a bowl like this?



As you expected, a lot depends. Today was cold and windy, not too conducive to a lot of outdoor things, so I spent some time getting the wood ready. Then did a few things outside, but it got overcast n windy so back inside and mounted up on the lathe and started getting in to round.

So, a lot depends. Depends on the weather, the wood, and how many layers of finish. A few days of on again, off again work.


----------



## Momof4

Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20] 
We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.




It’s just crazy, sad, and worrisome.


----------



## Momof4

Round 2

It’s gone!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking good! Ive helped move CONEXes around, but never cut one in half!



The guy cut it in like 20 minutes!


----------



## EllieMay

Getting prepared!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270917
> View attachment 270918
> View attachment 270919
> View attachment 270920
> View attachment 270921
> 
> 
> Getting prepared!!!



Is that your house in the background?


----------



## TriciaStringer

TELL me you see it!

When we clean with bleach, it is of Biblical proportions.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Is that your house in the background?



No it’s not... I didn’t think to take a pic of my place from the lake. I’m sure we will go out again tomorrow and I will! 

You know, I think you could have sold that connex building... someone around here probably would have paid you to come pick it up))


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> No it’s not... I didn’t think to take a pic of my place from the lake. I’m sure we will go out again tomorrow and I will!
> 
> You know, I think you could have sold that connex building... someone around here probably would have paid you to come pick it up))


Somebody that wanted to build a tiny home would have wanted it.


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> TELL me you see it!
> 
> When we clean with bleach, it is of Biblical proportions.



Side silhouette , arms outstretched , and light rays beaming down !


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> No it’s not... I didn’t think to take a pic of my place from the lake. I’m sure we will go out again tomorrow and I will!
> 
> You know, I think you could have sold that connex building... someone around here probably would have paid you to come pick it up))



We tried. 
We gave it to the guy who cut down our trees. He has 15 horses so he’s gonna use it on his property. He even took the shelving and contents we didn’t want and he paid the driver $300 for his services. 
Saved us a few trips to the dump.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> Somebody that wanted to build a tiny home would have wanted it.



A few people wanted it but didn’t want to make the effort to move it. 
We helped a family who will use it.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.


Oh, how awful! We all say these things can happen anywhere......except NOT HERE!
A shock to all the good people who live there, and the innocent Jews who only wanted to worship Jehovah.

My heart breaks for every one of these viscious attacks on worshipers. And if you believe the Bible, as I do, we have been told this would happen, and it will get worse. Hearts waxing cold...it's already happening.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Well, half is gone!! The video is boring because I had start & stop it because it was a slow process.
> 
> 
> Cutting in half which was super easy!
> View attachment 270906
> 
> 
> View attachment 270907
> 
> View attachment 270908
> 
> View attachment 270909
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye!
> View attachment 270910



Wow! That was a big project!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.



[emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We have a quieter day today and are lounging in bed with a cuppa and the papers to start 

The wind has dropped thank goodness, so maybe we’ll clean out the house gutters later... such excitement [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> I know they are valuable and do us a good service eating bugs.
> 
> My problem with them is the memory of a weekend when I had several encounters with 2 of them, and ended up being forced to beat a seriously injured one to death with a broom.
> 
> The horror of doing that has carried over to bats in general.
> 
> It's weird...when I was in elementary school, my dad brought one home for me. He made me a little screen cage, and I took it to school for "show and tell". I kept it for maybe 4 days to a week, then released it. I had no fear until many years later over that awful weekend.



That sounds awful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Aagh yes gutters. The heavy rains and wind both cleaned our drains BUT also blew a lot more Maple tree seeds everywhere, including the draina. Always something to do, build, wash, clean, prune, cut or throw away.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Great. Now I know a little more about cows. Mmm if I had a farm, I would like a herd of tortoises. [emoji23]



Holy cow! Me too!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Karen. Have a supa dupa day. [emoji8] [emoji8]



Did I miss Karen’s birthday? Must have been too busy figuring out how to get a slice of JoesBro’s cake. [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Carol!



Happy belated birthday! [emoji322]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So...what cake are you bringing us?



That is the question! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> I thought a Triple Chocolate Mousse cake would be appropriate.
> View attachment 270824
> 
> 
> Just please! Someone needs to corral the hedgehogs and armadillos. And I don't like jellyfish slime on my cakes either!



My favorite! Please tell me the Leprechaun didn’t steal the last piece!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a cow. Here's what the bull looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those pictures are of my cattle. I had them in the days prior to digital cameras and all my pictures are, well, pictures!



Bullseye! 
(Are we still exploring the field of cows?[emoji849])
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> My favorite cow is the brown Swiss cow. They are so sweet, friendly, and curious.
> 
> And those fuzzy ears!
> View attachment 270825



I don’t know. Not a fan of sweet steaks.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Well I did say I know nothing about cows. Or bulls for that matter as well. [emoji23] I figured the pics were not yours. Still it is an impressive cow.



I think Yvonne told you it’s a bull??


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Both of you should try and not give up. Maybe I'll try again too. Does that mean I got bit by a bug?



I think this one is spread by the flying jellyfish. Have you been poking any of them lately? [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> We need a new piece of “good” wood for our mail/post box to mount on. When I told wifey that we needed a piece....she said “really, REALLY?” you need MORE wood!? Just like tools, you can always use another one.



Or like torts.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh yes. Definitely. [emoji23] [emoji23] You have to share it with us though. We will be your guinea pigs.



Share it with us? We already have the bug.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yes my left knee has taken all the strain since the injury so it is a knock on effect.
> Maybe I should do what I would do for a tortoise with joint problems - sprinkle some calcium on my food!!



A warm soak would be nice too. 
Good luck, Lyn! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Hello. I was wondering what you were up to.



Based on the picture, it’s not a discussion for this forum. [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji4]
> I’m doing pretty good.
> My eyes are doing good.
> I’m not really sure if the exercises are making a difference, I still have the double vision ‍



Thinking of you, Noel!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I like the addition of stress coat because it has aloe Vera...my tank is only 5 gals. I'll have to be watching. I think the rain I collected will really help soften the water just a little bit. Better then anything else. I've been looking at water for a long time so that I can have a good pot of COFFEE in the mornings!!!



Not the best thing for an aquarium... Oh, I see what you mean! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Wow 140$ that’s crazy! Im guessing this equalizes to our budget because we have to heat a house in our cold winters so...big electric bills. I didn’t know water was so expensive in usa, maybe it’s only in south usa? It must not be a good idea to have a pool where you live...



I hear there’s no shortage of water in Ottawa and Gatineau these days. As well as a few other places.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all!
> 
> Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness.
> 
> A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit.
> 
> Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country.
> 
> We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)
> 
> View attachment 270882
> 
> View attachment 270883
> 
> 
> And we also found a Grass Snake
> View attachment 270884
> 
> 
> A Field Vole
> View attachment 270885
> 
> 
> And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)
> View attachment 270886
> 
> 
> We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]



A bitter breakfast and snakes in the storm. Boy, aren’t you and JoesDad an adventurous couple? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Same reason, i think no poisinous snakes. It’s an island that’s been protected from some of these species. Right?
> 
> No poison ivy either.



Oh, poison ivy! The totally-harmless-looking villain. I got intimately acquainted with one in Canada. Hope we’ll never meet again at such close quarters. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We do! Every time we go abroad. I think Australia seems to be the worst place we have been to for nature that want to kill you.



I remember the story they had to ban a Peppa Pig episode in which Peppa and George make friends with a spider. So that Aussie children don’t get any ideas. [emoji849]

Have to stop catching up here. I participated in (and finished!) a photo marathon yesterday. Will share the results and my photos later today or tomorrow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time to crack an orthodox Easter egg!




If anyone ever gets in the urge to make a wonderful Easter bread (Kulich) like the centerpiece here....it’s a great sweet treat.

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/russian-easter-bread-109326


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270917
> View attachment 270918
> View attachment 270919
> View attachment 270920
> View attachment 270921
> 
> 
> Getting prepared!!!


Lovely pics and great how your toes match your canoe!


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> TELL me you see it!
> 
> When we clean with bleach, it is of Biblical proportions.


.....the angel?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big match today...


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.


It is saddening and sickening that some crazy people can do this to other humans.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Big match today...
> 
> View attachment 270930



We’re watching Leicester v Arsenal on tv. The Manchester United v City match was the big one at for GM Police to deal with last Wednesday. Chelsea is much easier for them to deal with.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Big match today...
> 
> View attachment 270930


Not interested myself, but maybe the GM Police should start their own Fred about it!


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> I hear there’s no shortage of water in Ottawa and Gatineau these days. As well as a few other places.



You would have prefered to pay for your water?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Lyn W said:


> .....the angel?


Yes


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> Somebody that wanted to build a tiny home would have wanted it.


Not too long ago someone one here posted, with pictures, how they made one into a tortoise shelter.


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> TELL me you see it!
> 
> When we clean with bleach, it is of Biblical proportions.
> 
> View attachment 270926


I don't see it, but I really like your new avatar.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> Happy belated birthday! [emoji322]


Thank you, Lena! Just be sure to put it on your calendar for next year! [emoji23]


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> I don't see it, but I really like your new avatar.


Thank you! Took a selfie with the guys working on the tortoise fences in the background. 
The towel looks like an angel flying or a fairy.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> My favorite! Please tell me the Leprechaun didn’t steal the last piece!


No...um...I think we slid it under an armadillo...but now we can't find it! It IS dark in here, you know.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> I don’t know. Not a fan of sweet steaks.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> Years ago my husband and I had a very small herd of limouzin cattle, all female, and we borrowed a young bull to be with them for a while. It's a French breed with a nasty disposition. The bad thing about old age is I don't remember why. Did we make and sell babies? Did we butcher for the freezer? About the only thing I do remember about having them was one of the cows had a rough calving and was unable to get up after. We had the vet out, but she eventually died. We must have eventually sold off that group. Then I remember we had two black angus/limouzin cross cows. Those had a much better disposition. We raised and sold several babies from them. When my daughter and I traded house I left the cows there. They lived into old age and were eventually put down due to old age problems. Oh man. . . I haven't thought about that in an awfully long time.


I think I’d like to sit on a porch with you and just hear stories.


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> I think I’d like to sit on a porch with you and just hear stories.


You'd probably fall asleep in two minutes!


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> I had the bat detector out for an hour this evening and picked up 3 species of bat definitely with 3 that need reviewing by my daughter. I am pretty pleased with 3 over a suburban garden. Six would be amazing!
> 
> So we have (library photos my trace)
> 
> Serotine
> View attachment 270751
> 
> View attachment 270752
> 
> 
> Soprano Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270753
> 
> View attachment 270754
> 
> 
> And Common Pipistrelle
> View attachment 270755
> 
> 
> that was very close to the detector (so loud!) and chatting to the Serotine
> View attachment 270756


Cool! Husband wants to put up a bat house. Those flying eaters are so helpful with trimming the mosquito population. He used to watch them when he was a kid. They would fly down and catch a sip from his swimming pool.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> We’re watching Leicester v Arsenal on tv. The Manchester United v City match was the big one at for GM Police to deal with last Wednesday. Chelsea is much easier for them to deal with.



Me too!! 
Morning coffee and soccer!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I'm sure everyone remembers how we have been job searching for hubby. Basically the entire process had become so frustrating and on several occasions, infuriating. We decided to sit down and have a serious conversation about what we WANTED our future to be.
> It was not to work the rest of his life for an industry that was going to undercut him every chance they get.
> He said that he wanted to be his own boss, but was never brave enough to go into business for himself. So then we started discussing more and more about the kind of "business" he might get into. The biggest issue is that hubby can do so many things.. at first it was "what kind of things could he do that would be the most profitable", then it became "what do you ENJOY doing the most.
> Several long and somewhat emotional conversations later we both came out and said it.. instead of just farming as a hobby like we have always done.. let's make it our actual living! We both love it and it has always been part of our lives.
> So we both started researching. Then we started making a business plan, followed by more research and making changes to the business plan. Lots of phone calls and emails have been made and more planning is still being done.
> It's all been very exhausting but the more effort and time we put into it, the more excited we get. It's not going to be easy, but we really can do this.
> We will be moving back to Texas in mid/late July. Daughter will be out of school and hubby will have his five years at his current job.
> When I'm not researching, I'm going through things and packing stuff up. I have a small mountain of things that will be donated. The house is ready to be sold other than the floor trim in the bathroom needs put in. We even know what realtor we will use.
> Clunker is oblivious to all the excitement. Although I've started taking him with me when I pick my daughter up from school in a plastic tote(Clunker in the tote, not daughter). Kinda hoping it will ease the stress of the long car ride he will have in July. He seems to not mind it, he will even eat while I'm driving.


Sounds like an incredible adventure! I can’t wait to hear all about it. We aren’t insanely far from you. We can come love on a cow! Emogene is begging for one but the new place really doesn’t have room for it after doing tortoise enclosures, two grazing pastures for goats and a chicken house. Also, she wants it as a pet and hubby wants to eat it.


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> So sorry Noel. That just doesn’t sound good at all. How does it make you feel? Dizzy?



Hi Kathy [emoji851]
It can at times. It’s more tiring then anything. I have drive with a patch over my right eye so there’s that. [emoji1022]‍‍
Anyways, as you can see, it didn’t stop me from runtime of my favorite runs yesterday.



Happy Sunday roommates


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. That is not good at all.



Yeah well I’m tentatively scheduled for another corrective surgery in June to adjust it. I did warn them it would take two adjustments. But who am I? I’ve only been living in this body from the beginning [emoji38]‍


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all!
> 
> Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness.
> 
> A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit.
> 
> Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country.
> 
> We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)
> 
> View attachment 270882
> 
> View attachment 270883
> 
> 
> And we also found a Grass Snake
> View attachment 270884
> 
> 
> A Field Vole
> View attachment 270885
> 
> 
> And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)
> View attachment 270886
> 
> 
> We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]



Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Lots of work going on around here!!
> Pics and video coming soon!



Yay!


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.



I saw that! So sad!


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Did I miss Karen’s birthday? Must have been too busy figuring out how to get a slice of JoesBro’s cake. [emoji849]



Me too[emoji12]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Thinking of you, Noel!



Thank you love [emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Lena! Just be sure to put it on your calendar for next year! [emoji23]



Happy belated Birthday [emoji512][emoji39]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday Roommates [emoji851]


----------



## Ben02

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you! But now it's over..[emoji17]


Sorry Karen I missed your birthday!!! I hope you had an amazing day


----------



## Ben02

First exam tomorrow!!!!! German speaking.

So it begins.........


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Great! Glad to hear this!
> 
> The nitrate test consists of 2 bottles. The instructions say to shake bottle # 2, but they don't stress this enough. The solution in bottle 2 tends to precipitate into crystals that adhere to the bottle.
> 
> So "shake" should say...bang bottle on the kitchen counter several times, then shake til your arm falls off.
> 
> Otherwise you may get a false reading on nitrates.


Useful information. Maybe I will write in your version of "shake" on the API test kit instructions at our house!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.


It is extremely disconcerting when violent + crazy hits so close to home.  I'm from a small town. Not far from Tallahassee, which is not a large city, even for a state capital. Certainly not a large city compared other cities in Florida. In the last few years, violence has hit closer and closer to home. 

My deepest condolences and sympathies for all of the turmoil and pain your community are going through right now.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Oh, poison ivy! The totally-harmless-looking villain. I got intimately acquainted with one in Canada. Hope we’ll never meet again at such close quarters. [emoji33]


There's a really old saying. It is: "leaves of three leave it be." I also read in a really old book that it can look like a vine, bush, etc. If the plant has any variation of that? It's not poison ivy. There is a harmless plant that looks like it. I think it's called wisteria. It's been at least 25 years since I read that stuff but I played with a vine in my backyard to see if it was poison ivy. I only found 1 or 2 leaves of 2 along the whole vine. It proved to me I could touch it. That doesn't help you on a hike in the woods. But it can help in your own backyard.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, half is gone!! The video is boring because I had start & stop it because it was a slow process.
> 
> 
> Cutting in half which was super easy!
> View attachment 270906
> 
> 
> View attachment 270907
> 
> View attachment 270908
> 
> View attachment 270909
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye!
> View attachment 270910


Yay. Congratulations. I bet it looks empty there now. [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lovely pics and great how your toes match your canoe!


Well...nothing says you can't be a cute tomgirl...hahaha


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> For the cat lovers amongst us, meet Snowdrop.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Specsaver ads!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Useful information. Maybe I will write in your version of "shake" on the API test kit instructions at our house!


Very useful. I get my my kit this Friday.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Started on a new Cherry Bowl today....here are first pix...
> 
> The Chunk of Wood Rounded Up
> View attachment 270911
> 
> 
> On the Lathe & Spinning
> View attachment 270912


Love seeing your woodworking projects.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.


That is scary!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270917
> View attachment 270918
> View attachment 270919
> View attachment 270920
> View attachment 270921
> 
> 
> Getting prepared!!!


Whoop whoop. Love the blue toes [emoji6] and the tort and your son pics too of course.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> TELL me you see it!
> 
> When we clean with bleach, it is of Biblical proportions.
> 
> View attachment 270926


I see half a windmill.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We have a quieter day today and are lounging in bed with a cuppa and the papers to start
> 
> The wind has dropped thank goodness, so maybe we’ll clean out the house gutters later... such excitement [emoji23]


Sounds very exciting.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Holy cow! Me too!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My favorite! Please tell me the Leprechaun didn’t steal the last piece!


Nope! That was me. I needed it.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't see it, but I really like your new avatar.


It looks like an angel with horns and NO halo...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, poison ivy! The totally-harmless-looking villain. I got intimately acquainted with one in Canada. Hope we’ll never meet again at such close quarters. [emoji33]


[emoji33] ouch.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Not too long ago someone one here posted, with pictures, how they made one into a tortoise shelter.


I was actually thinking how it would be perfect for that.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> No...um...I think we slid it under an armadillo...but now we can't find it! It IS dark in here, you know.


Sorry, I stole it from the armadillo. I couldn't let it go to waste on an armadillo.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Me too!!
> Morning coffee and soccer!
> View attachment 270942


And there is our favorite little doggie.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Sounds like an incredible adventure! I can’t wait to hear all about it. We aren’t insanely far from you. We can come love on a cow! Emogene is begging for one but the new place really doesn’t have room for it after doing tortoise enclosures, two grazing pastures for goats and a chicken house. Also, she wants it as a pet and hubby wants to eat it.


Whahaha.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Kathy [emoji851]
> It can at times. It’s more tiring then anything. I have drive with a patch over my right eye so there’s that. [emoji1022]‍[emoji879]️‍
> Anyways, as you can see, it didn’t stop me from runtime of my favorite runs yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 270948
> View attachment 270949
> 
> Happy Sunday roommates


Happy Sunday Noel.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> There's a really old saying. It is: "leaves of three leave it be." I also read in a really old book that it can look like a vine, bush, etc. If the plant has any variation of that? It's not poison ivy. There is a harmless plant that looks like it. I think it's called wisteria. It's been at least 25 years since I read that stuff but I played with a vine in my backyard to see if it was poison ivy. I only found 1 or 2 leaves of 2 along the whole vine. It proved to me I could touch it. That doesn't help you on a hike in the woods. But it can help in your own backyard.



This time of year....Widteria is in full gorgeous bloom. Yes viney, but way different leaves, let alone the flowers.

“Virginia Creeper” looks like poidon ivy too.....u have to cautious, for sure.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> First exam tomorrow!!!!! German speaking.
> 
> So it begins.........


Good luck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Azalea, which I threaten to yank out each Summer, looking fine here in Spring. Fountain flowing along.

Our very pruned Dogwood has already gone..


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Great! Glad to hear this!
> 
> The nitrate test consists of 2 bottles. The instructions say to shake bottle # 2, but they don't stress this enough. The solution in bottle 2 tends to precipitate into crystals that adhere to the bottle.
> 
> So "shake" should say...bang bottle on the kitchen counter several times, then shake til your arm falls off.
> 
> Otherwise you may get a false reading on nitrates.


Thank you so much for all of your advice! And everyone else's too. My brother keeps looking for a fish and thinks I'm slacking. Our cat is getting used to the aquarium. It's cycling. I'm learning.


----------



## Momof4

Here are some ideas with my chicken scratch while I sit here watching American Pickers. Buying those wheel measurers is awesome!! 
This is if we move the garage to a different area and I get more space to work with. 
Does it look okay?


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Good luck.


Thank you Carol


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> This time of year....Widteria is in full gorgeous bloom. Yes viney, but way different leaves, let alone the flowers.
> 
> “Virginia Creeper” looks like poidon ivy too.....u have to cautious, for sure.


Darned 'd's and 's's. Can never stay where they belong!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> This time of year....Widteria is in full gorgeous bloom. Yes viney, but way different leaves, let alone the flowers.
> 
> “Virginia Creeper” looks like poidon ivy too.....u have to cautious, for sure.


You're right. It is Virginia creeper. When you said it it brought back my memory of the name. Everyone thought I was letting poison ivy grow. Dogwood makes great basket weaving stuff. And cherry is my favorite wood. Your bowl will be beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Weil's (pronounced Vile's) Disease is something we can catch from rat and cattle urine in water. It can cause death but thankfully it's not that common. No rabies though.


What I found interesting is the same disease is called something different because it's a different animal or country. Such as scrappy in sheep, mad cow disease, and herd wasting disease in deer. I could be mistaken.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ben02 said:


> Sorry Karen I missed your birthday!!! I hope you had an amazing day


Thank you Ben. I did!


----------



## KarenSoCal

AZtortMom said:


> Happy belated Birthday [emoji512][emoji39]


Thank you! Same advice as Lena...put it on your calendar! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> We tried.
> We gave it to the guy who cut down our trees. He has 15 horses so he’s gonna use it on his property. He even took the shelving and contents we didn’t want and he paid the driver $300 for his services.
> Saved us a few trips to the dump.


Sounds like a win win.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> Thank you! Took a selfie with the guys working on the tortoise fences in the background.
> The towel looks like an angel flying or a fairy.


I like your new avatar too. It shows your happiness.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Here are some ideas with my chicken scratch while I sit here watching American Pickers. Buying those wheel measurers is awesome!!
> This is if we move the garage to a different area and I get more space to work with.
> Does it look okay?
> View attachment 270968



Look at you getting all artsy!  You can always tweak things once most of it is in place. Looks good.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Darned 'd's and 's's. Can never stay where they belong!!!



My fingers somehow always slide and get the wrong letter! Very annoying!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cool and a tad overcast this morning, but bright sunshine most of the afternoon.

In between mowing side yards, I worked on the new bowl. Incorporating a new design for the bottom. I still need to sand this outside off, flip it around, carve out the center, final sand.





Initial Sanding Here..


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Cool and a tad overcast this morning, but bright sunshine most of the afternoon.
> 
> In between mowing side yards, I worked on the new bowl. Incorporating a new design for the bottom. I still need to sand this outside off, flip it around, carve out the center, final sand.
> 
> View attachment 270970
> 
> 
> 
> Initial Sanding Here..
> 
> View attachment 270971



Looking good!!

Our temp just dropped and rain is coming tomorrow.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> It looks like an angel with horns and NO halo...


What you see as horns, I see as her long hair blowing behind her as she flies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Here are some ideas with my chicken scratch while I sit here watching American Pickers. Buying those wheel measurers is awesome!!
> This is if we move the garage to a different area and I get more space to work with.
> Does it look okay?
> View attachment 270968



Do you plan to run electricity to each of the sheds? If yes, you might want to re-orient/locate your sheds a bit so that you have one main line running (left to right) with individual feeder cables off into each shed.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> What you see as horns, I see as her long hair blowing behind her as she flies.


Yes. Kind of like a deer.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I think this one is spread by the flying jellyfish. Have you been poking any of them lately? [emoji6]


Probably...well...it's Not like I ain't trying...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Azalea, which I threaten to yank out each Summer, looking fine here in Spring. Fountain flowing along.
> 
> Our very pruned Dogwood has already gone..
> 
> View attachment 270966



Very pretty...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Here are some ideas with my chicken scratch while I sit here watching American Pickers. Buying those wheel measurers is awesome!!
> This is if we move the garage to a different area and I get more space to work with.
> Does it look okay?
> View attachment 270968



Looks
Great to me! So your actually Momof5???


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> For the cat lovers amongst us, meet Snowdrop.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Specsaver ads!


I love animal ads too. There's one recently with dogs sitting around a campfire discussing their bug problems. Like tttticks and mosquitossss!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I think Yvonne told you it’s a bull??


Sounds like a bunch of droppings to me..and I'm glad I have a tiny little horse in the field.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> I think I’d like to sit on a porch with you and just hear stories.


Me too..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> My fingers somehow always slide and get the wrong letter! Very annoying!


It's ok we get you.


----------



## EllieMay

Here is a view of my property from the lake



And then, back at the house


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Looks
> Great to me! So your actually Momof5???



I have 4 kids. 30yr Step daughter twins that I met when they were 6.
Our two 15 & 13.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Here is a view of my property from the lake
> View attachment 270999
> View attachment 271001
> 
> And then, back at the house
> View attachment 271002
> View attachment 271003



Just beautiful!! 
I really love your lake front living!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Do you plan to run electricity to each of the sheds? If yes, you might want to re-orient/locate your sheds a bit so that you have one main line running (left to right) with individual feeder cables off into each shed.
> 
> View attachment 270985



Trying to open your pic. It’ll show up soon.


----------



## Momof4

I’m not too bright when it comes to electrical but we have power from the top left, so like last time we will most likely run extension cords thru pipe and bury it. Unless my husband has another idea. 
Does my way make sense?


----------



## Momof4

There’s a few helicopters flying around here for the shooting vigil the community is holding tonight. 
It’s still a shock this happened here.


----------



## Yvonne G

(Place marker!)


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday when Duc went walkabout and I had to push aside branches and weeds looking for him, I came away with a very itchy thumb. Yesterday it felt like I had touched stinging nettles, but it's still itchy today. I can't see a blamed thing on the skin, not red, not a bump, nothing but terribly itchy! I would think if it were some sort of bite or sting I would see a bump. I'm thinking of making a baking soda poultice.



Could it be my acquaintance the poison ivy? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Just one more tic in the stay-at-home-and-vegetate column!



And the winner is... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Could St' Patrick come banish them from here as well?



I think you could start by repairing your relationship with the Leprechaun... [emoji848][emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well then it is a good thing that I am not one of those.



[emoji23] Yep. We have enough critters in the CDR. [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just to confirm I’m not half crazy, wifey trekked into the back woods and confirmed this little branch did not come from one of our trees... not sure where it came from, but yesterday’s storm and overnight winds were nasty.
> 
> Not Ours!
> View attachment 270899
> View attachment 270900



Crazy!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I am too and really blessed because I read this post. Like minds don't have to think the same thoughts when they have the same heart...



Yes. Let everyone be crazy in their own way. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Darned 'd's and 's's. Can never stay where they belong!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Here are some ideas with my chicken scratch while I sit here watching American Pickers. Buying those wheel measurers is awesome!!
> This is if we move the garage to a different area and I get more space to work with.
> Does it look okay?
> View attachment 270968


I cannot see the pic. I will have to wait and see if it comes up later.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> For the cat lovers amongst us, meet Snowdrop.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Specsaver ads!



Lol, a real catastrophe! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Started on a new Cherry Bowl today....here are first pix...
> 
> The Chunk of Wood Rounded Up
> View attachment 270911
> 
> 
> On the Lathe & Spinning
> View attachment 270912



That came from the cherry branch God sent you??? [emoji50]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cool and a tad overcast this morning, but bright sunshine most of the afternoon.
> 
> In between mowing side yards, I worked on the new bowl. Incorporating a new design for the bottom. I still need to sand this outside off, flip it around, carve out the center, final sand.
> 
> View attachment 270970
> 
> 
> 
> Initial Sanding Here..
> 
> View attachment 270971


Beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the National news but the California synagogue shooting was 2 mi from my home. [emoji20]
> We live in a small town and never thought this would happen here.



Sorry to hear.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 270917
> View attachment 270918
> View attachment 270919
> View attachment 270920
> View attachment 270921
> 
> 
> Getting prepared!!!



I love the toenail polish matching the boat color! But he’s a bit young for pedicures, no? [emoji53]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We tried.
> We gave it to the guy who cut down our trees. He has 15 horses so he’s gonna use it on his property. He even took the shelving and contents we didn’t want and he paid the driver $300 for his services.
> Saved us a few trips to the dump.



Cutting is obviously his special talent! [emoji50]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Me too..


Better make it a camp fire. As there are a lot of us who want to hear the stories.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Here is a view of my property from the lake
> View attachment 270999
> View attachment 271001
> 
> And then, back at the house
> View attachment 271002
> View attachment 271003


Absolutely gorgeous. I love your place. Has Toretto learnt to come knocking at your back door now?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Time to crack an orthodox Easter egg!
> 
> View attachment 270929
> 
> 
> If anyone ever gets in the urge to make a wonderful Easter bread (Kulich) like the centerpiece here....it’s a great sweet treat.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/russian-easter-bread-109326






Thank you for remembering, Mark! Happy belated Orthodox Easter, roommates!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> You would have prefered to pay for your water?



I mean the floods.


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> No...um...I think we slid it under an armadillo...but now we can't find it! It IS dark in here, you know.



*Sigh* And I was wondering here why all the hedgehogs smell of chocolate. [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> Sounds like an incredible adventure! I can’t wait to hear all about it. We aren’t insanely far from you. We can come love on a cow! Emogene is begging for one but the new place really doesn’t have room for it after doing tortoise enclosures, two grazing pastures for goats and a chicken house. Also, she wants it as a pet and hubby wants to eat it.



I’m with hubby. I’m sure you’ll have SOME space in the freezer? [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I think you could start by repairing your relationship with the Leprechaun... [emoji848][emoji6]


Mmmm, decisions decisions.!!!


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Kathy [emoji851]
> It can at times. It’s more tiring then anything. I have drive with a patch over my right eye so there’s that. [emoji1022]‍‍
> Anyways, as you can see, it didn’t stop me from runtime of my favorite runs yesterday.
> View attachment 270948
> View attachment 270949
> 
> Happy Sunday roommates



Good job, beautiful! [emoji471]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> First exam tomorrow!!!!! German speaking.
> 
> So it begins.........



Good luck with your GCSEs


----------



## CarolM

Happy Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> First exam tomorrow!!!!! German speaking.
> 
> So it begins.........



Das ist fantastisch... [emoji33][emoji23]

@Bee62, wo bist du?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> There's a really old saying. It is: "leaves of three leave it be." I also read in a really old book that it can look like a vine, bush, etc. If the plant has any variation of that? It's not poison ivy. There is a harmless plant that looks like it. I think it's called wisteria. It's been at least 25 years since I read that stuff but I played with a vine in my backyard to see if it was poison ivy. I only found 1 or 2 leaves of 2 along the whole vine. It proved to me I could touch it. That doesn't help you on a hike in the woods. But it can help in your own backyard.



I’ll remember that! [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope! That was me. I needed it.



Get your stories straight, roommates! Who took the cookie from the cookie jar?? [emoji444]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Sorry, I stole it from the armadillo. I couldn't let it go to waste on an armadillo.



 Not even the crumbs for me. The hedgehogs must’ve got those.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

It’s a lovely morning, but I shall be shut in a meeting room at a school about 10 miles from here considering the behaviour of a young person and how the school handled it. This is the least savoury side of being a school governor. It’s never easy when this happens


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you! Same advice as Lena...put it on your calendar! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



OK, OK, no cake for us — no need to rub it in. [emoji849] It’s on my calendar now. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Looks
> Great to me! So your actually Momof5???



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Here is a view of my property from the lake
> View attachment 270999
> View attachment 271001
> 
> And then, back at the house
> View attachment 271002
> View attachment 271003



He obviously needs a tort door. Use the guys from the ad Lyn posted. [emoji6][emoji23]
(Very beautiful property! )


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s a lovely morning, but I shall be shut in a meeting room at a school about 10 miles from here considering the behaviour of a young person and how the school handled it. This is the least savoury side of being a school governor. It’s never easy when this happens



Good luck, Linda. Wisdom and restraint.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!

I ran a half marathon (almost) on Saturday. Plus squats, exercises in patience, display of precision in social skills, orienteering, and significant brainwork... A photo marathon in other words. I literally walked 17 kilometers (10.6 miles) and did all of the above things. 

Result: 

1. I did it!!! [emoji123] So proud of myself, and suffering from muscle ache. 

2. First place in one of the 12 categories. Will share my pictures soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> I ran a half marathon (almost) on Saturday. Plus squats, exercises in patience, display of precision in social skills, orienteering, and significant brainwork... A photo marathon in other words. I literally walked 17 kilometers (10.6 miles) and did all of the above things.
> 
> Result:
> 
> 1. I did it!!! [emoji123] So proud of myself, and suffering from muscle ache.
> 
> 2. First place in one of the 12 categories. Will share my pictures soon.
> 
> View attachment 271015



Oh well done Lena! I am looking forward to the photos


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Could it be my acquaintance the poison ivy? [emoji848]


Nope, no such thng here, thank goodness!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, no such thng here, thank goodness!


You are up late Yvonne! Isn’t your bed calling you?

Right, I had better make my move and head off to start my day.

Not see you all later.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> You are up late Yvonne! Isn’t your bed calling you?
> 
> Right, I had better make my move and head off to start my day.
> 
> Not see you all later.


I can't seem to turn off. . . just tossed and turned.


----------



## Kristoff

“High flying” (højtflyvende). Category 1/12. 




The category has multiple meanings in Danish (as I was told), including “extravagant” and “overly ambitious”. For this photo, I visited the Eagle, a sculpture in Roskilde Hospital:




A pigeon landed on a lamppost right next to it, so I played with the idea of juxtaposing the two “high fliers”. 




The pigeon is completely oblivious to what could have been a dangerous proximity to a real high flier and a bird of prey. [emoji36]

If I did it all over again, I might have submitted the following picture, the “high flying” crow versus a row of ducks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> I’m not too bright when it comes to electrical but we have power from the top left, so like last time we will most likely run extension cords thru pipe and bury it. Unless my husband has another idea.
> Does my way make sense?
> 
> View attachment 271010



Yep. That should work.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> “High flying” (højtflyvende). Category 1/12.
> 
> View attachment 271016
> 
> 
> The category has multiple meanings in Danish (as I was told), including “extravagant” and “overly ambitious”. For this photo, I visited the Eagle, a sculpture in Roskilde Hospital:
> 
> View attachment 271017
> 
> 
> A pigeon landed on a lamppost right next to it, so I played with the idea of juxtaposing the two “high fliers”.
> 
> View attachment 271018
> 
> 
> The pigeon is completely oblivious to what could have been a dangerous proximity to a real high flier and a bird of prey. [emoji36]
> 
> If I did it all over again, I might have submitted the following picture, the “high flying” crow versus a row of ducks.
> 
> View attachment 271019




Nice job!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 271014
> 
> 
> Thank you for remembering, Mark! Happy belated Orthodox Easter, roommates!


How can you crack such a sweet looking egg? Happy Othodox Easter to everyone too.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Get your stories straight, roommates! Who took the cookie from the cookie jar?? [emoji444]


It WAS me. I just let everybody else take the blame.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s a lovely morning, but I shall be shut in a meeting room at a school about 10 miles from here considering the behaviour of a young person and how the school handled it. This is the least savoury side of being a school governor. It’s never easy when this happens


Glad that is not my job.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> I ran a half marathon (almost) on Saturday. Plus squats, exercises in patience, display of precision in social skills, orienteering, and significant brainwork... A photo marathon in other words. I literally walked 17 kilometers (10.6 miles) and did all of the above things.
> 
> Result:
> 
> 1. I did it!!! [emoji123] So proud of myself, and suffering from muscle ache.
> 
> 2. First place in one of the 12 categories. Will share my pictures soon.
> 
> View attachment 271015


Congratulations, and well done. Can't wait to see your winning photo!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Nope, no such thng here, thank goodness!


You are up early!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Congratulations, and well done. Can't wait to see your winning photo!



Check back a page post #140975 .... you missed it!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “High flying” (højtflyvende). Category 1/12.
> 
> View attachment 271016
> 
> 
> The category has multiple meanings in Danish (as I was told), including “extravagant” and “overly ambitious”. For this photo, I visited the Eagle, a sculpture in Roskilde Hospital:
> 
> View attachment 271017
> 
> 
> A pigeon landed on a lamppost right next to it, so I played with the idea of juxtaposing the two “high fliers”.
> 
> View attachment 271018
> 
> 
> The pigeon is completely oblivious to what could have been a dangerous proximity to a real high flier and a bird of prey. [emoji36]
> 
> If I did it all over again, I might have submitted the following picture, the “high flying” crow versus a row of ducks.
> 
> View attachment 271019


Those are all fantastic pictures. And you deserved 1st place in the category.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Check back a page post #140975 .... you missed it!


Found them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold start to our morning, between 0 and 5 C (32-40F) in the region with frost in some of the colder areas. But, once the sun pops out, it should warm up and be a great Spring day. 

I have more grass to cut today and always have tree limbs to shred and clear. Always something to work on.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Check back a page post #140975 .... you missed it!



Nope. That’s not the winning one. It would be 9/12 or 10/12. I’m just posting them all in order.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Those are all fantastic pictures. And you deserved 1st place in the category.



Might have had better chances with the fourth photo but I had to make a quick decision and submit only one picture per category. The winner also had a bird on her photo.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold start to our morning, between 0 and 5 C (32-40F) in the region with frost in some of the colder areas. But, once the sun pops out, it should warm up and be a great Spring day.
> 
> I have more grass to cut today and always have tree limbs to shred and clear. Always something to work on.



Never a dull moment! [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Nope. That’s not the winning one. It would be 9/12 or 10/12. I’m just posting them all in order.



Aaaagh - but they are all “winners” !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Das ist fantastisch... [emoji33][emoji23]
> 
> @Bee62, wo bist du?


Here I am .... Not far away. I am wishing all my friends a good Monday.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I have 4 kids. 30yr Step daughter twins that I met when they were 6.
> Our two 15 & 13.



2legged, 4 legged, shelled, etc.... [emoji12] I’d be Mom of too many


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> There’s a few helicopters flying around here for the shooting vigil the community is holding tonight.
> It’s still a shock this happened here.



Praying for all the families impacted. I can’t imagine the worry you must go through being so near... I’m sorry Kathy!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I love the toenail polish matching the boat color! But he’s a bit young for pedicures, no? [emoji53]



Never too young for Good hygiene and a bit of pampering.... luckily, he didn’t pick a color so those are my little piggies


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Better make it a camp fire. As there are a lot of us who want to hear the stories.



Correct! I’ll bring the marshmallows


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> 2legged, 4 legged, shelled, etc.... [emoji12] I’d be Mom of too many


Hi Heather. That`s what I am sometimes thinking too.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I love your place. Has Toretto learnt to come knocking at your back door now?



That sidewalk is his “runway”... literally!! he loves it for some reason. I know why he’s not gaining much weight now.... it’s because of all the exercise he’s getting! And I do think he wants back in the house. He is spoiled and likes human interaction... that door goes into the guest bathroom. For several days, I kept hearing a banging noise and couldn’t figure out where it came from. Then I caught him in the act


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> I ran a half marathon (almost) on Saturday. Plus squats, exercises in patience, display of precision in social skills, orienteering, and significant brainwork... A photo marathon in other words. I literally walked 17 kilometers (10.6 miles) and did all of the above things.
> 
> Result:
> 
> 1. I did it!!! [emoji123] So proud of myself, and suffering from muscle ache.
> 
> 2. First place in one of the 12 categories. Will share my pictures soon.
> 
> View attachment 271015



Congratulations!!! I’m proud of you too! I am definitely looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Bee62

A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:







and now:


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I can't seem to turn off. . . just tossed and turned.



Hate nights like that. It’s the worst when your body is actually exhausted and you still can’t shut down. Hope you get a good nap in today!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> “High flying” (højtflyvende). Category 1/12.
> 
> View attachment 271016
> 
> 
> The category has multiple meanings in Danish (as I was told), including “extravagant” and “overly ambitious”. For this photo, I visited the Eagle, a sculpture in Roskilde Hospital:
> 
> View attachment 271017
> 
> 
> A pigeon landed on a lamppost right next to it, so I played with the idea of juxtaposing the two “high fliers”.
> 
> View attachment 271018
> 
> 
> The pigeon is completely oblivious to what could have been a dangerous proximity to a real high flier and a bird of prey. [emoji36]
> 
> If I did it all over again, I might have submitted the following picture, the “high flying” crow versus a row of ducks.
> 
> View attachment 271019



Stunning... all of them


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Here I am .... Not far away. I am wishing all my friends a good Monday.



Lol!!! So true!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hi Heather. That`s what I am sometimes thinking too.



Good morning Sabine! Good to see you popping in this morning... my son calls you the other “ crazy tortoise lady” ... he thinks it’s funny that my iPad case says that on it;-) because of your Christmas gifts, you are discussed often here


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024



She is beautiful!!! And what a healthy shiny coat she has now


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> “High flying” (højtflyvende). Category 1/12.
> 
> View attachment 271016
> 
> 
> The category has multiple meanings in Danish (as I was told), including “extravagant” and “overly ambitious”. For this photo, I visited the Eagle, a sculpture in Roskilde Hospital:
> 
> View attachment 271017
> 
> 
> A pigeon landed on a lamppost right next to it, so I played with the idea of juxtaposing the two “high fliers”.
> 
> View attachment 271018
> 
> 
> The pigeon is completely oblivious to what could have been a dangerous proximity to a real high flier and a bird of prey. [emoji36]
> 
> If I did it all over again, I might have submitted the following picture, the “high flying” crow versus a row of ducks.
> 
> View attachment 271019



I love your photographs! [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024



Hello and welcome Berta! You’re gorgeous! I expect everyone tells you that [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Here I am .... Not far away. I am wishing all my friends a good Monday.


Happy Monday Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Where can I find the beginner mistakes etc. threads. I want to paste it in a thread that I am helping with but i don't know where to find them?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Correct! I’ll bring the marshmallows


Mark can bring the wood and I will bring the chocolate.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That sidewalk is his “runway”... literally!! he loves it for some reason. I know why he’s not gaining much weight now.... it’s because of all the exercise he’s getting! And I do think he wants back in the house. He is spoiled and likes human interaction... that door goes into the guest bathroom. For several days, I kept hearing a banging noise and couldn’t figure out where it came from. Then I caught him in the act


Whahaha, that is very funny.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024


AAWWWW, they are so cute. Congratulations Sabine.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Where can I find the beginner mistakes etc. threads. I want to paste it in a thread that I am helping with but i don't know where to find them?



Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Baby Russian Tortoise Care (or other Testudo)
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/

Russian Tortoise Care
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Greek Tortoise Care
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/greek-tortoise-care-guide.174622/

How to raise a healthy Sulcata or Leopard
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/

For those that have a young Sulcata or Leopard
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Sabine! Good to see you popping in this morning... my son calls you the other “ crazy tortoise lady” ... he thinks it’s funny that my iPad case says that on it;-) because of your Christmas gifts, you are discussed often here


Yeah ! I like to be discussed often and I like to be the other crazy cat lady ! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> She is beautiful!!! And what a healthy shiny coat she has now


Thank you. She is a lovely little dog.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome Berta! You’re gorgeous! I expect everyone tells you that [emoji4][emoji177]


Thank you, Joes Mum. Life is easier when you are handsome or cute....


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Beginner Mistakes
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> 
> Baby Russian Tortoise Care (or other Testudo)
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/
> 
> Russian Tortoise Care
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
> 
> Greek Tortoise Care
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/greek-tortoise-care-guide.174622/
> 
> How to raise a healthy Sulcata or Leopard
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
> 
> For those that have a young Sulcata or Leopard
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


Thank you Linda.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Happy Monday Sabine.


Happy Monday, Carol. I hope you, your family and critters are fine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Monday, Carol. I hope you, your family and critters are fine.


The human family are fine thank you Sabine. Go on over to my thread Kang and Rue, you will be able to see what is happening with my tort family there.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> AAWWWW, they are so cute. Congratulations Sabine.


Thank you Carol. Yes they are.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The human family are fine thank you Sabine. Go on over to my thread Kang and Rue, you will be able to see what is happening with my tort family there.


I go over. Hopefully no bad things has happend.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024



How adorable!! What breed? 
You definitely have your hands full!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024



Welcome, Berta! You probably don’t have enough hours in the day, Bee! Busy Bee... [emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Praying for all the families impacted. I can’t imagine the worry you must go through being so near... I’m sorry Kathy!



It’s really sad. The lady who died helped build the synagogue and saved the rabbi. 
Thank goodness people stepped up to help because it would have been way worse. 
Just weird seeing people you know on National news.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Mark can bring the wood and I will bring the chocolate.



Right. Mark will bring the wood to carve a bowl and Carol will bring the chocolate to eat all by herself. We all know how that works! [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. That should work.



Since it’s such a big area that we need to fence in to keep my dogs out, my husband said we have to use chain link. Not my first choice, so we will put wood or something along the bottom.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> How adorable!! What breed?
> You definitely have your hands full!!


Thank you. Berta is a pure greek stray dog puppy. Father unknown but mother looked a lot like a labrador retriever.
Here is a pic of Bertas mother:


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Welcome, Berta! You probably don’t have enough hours in the day, Bee! Busy Bee... [emoji173]️


Right ! Now you know that sometimes I have no time for the CDR. 
Today is a very cold and rainy day. Time to sit on the PC .....


----------



## CarolM

Tortie's Story continued:

So off go Tortie and Loses Tail to have a nice long soak and to talk to Wise One. Soon they arrive at the pond and Tortie sees Lucky talking to Wise One. 

Tortie: Oh Look there is Lucky.

Loses Tail: Who is Lucky?

Tortie: Well Lucky is a garden dwarf, he told me himself and he only arrived in the garden yesterday. He came to the pond to introduce himself to Wise One.

Loses Tail: Mmmm, well I need to go and talk to Wise One to find out if she know where I lost my last tail. Maybe she an also tell me how to stop losing them.

So off walks Loses Tail to talk to Wise One and Tortie goes and climbs into the shallow end of the pond. He chose a spot where there are some plants so that he can hide by them while he soaks, just in case the bird comes past again. But when he gets to his spot, he sees that Snelly is there by the plant having some food to eat.





Tortie: Hello Snelly, How are you today? When I woke up and came out of my burrow you were already gone. What have you been doing this morning?

Snelly: Hello Tortie, I am nice a warm and having some yummy food to eat. Sorry I left early, but I woke up early and was hungry. I tried waking you up, but you
wouldn’t wake up. So I left and went looking for food.

Tortie: Oh Okay. No problem. I made two new friends today. Lucky – who is a garden dwarf and Loses Tail who is a lizard. They both seem very nice. I almost
ate Loses Tail. He is green like the grass and I did not see him while I was eating the grass.

After 30minutes, Tortie decided that he had enough soaking in the pond and decided to try and make it to the south side of the garden while there was still sunlight available.

Tortie: I am going to visit the south side of the garden do you want to go with me?

Snelly: Sure, I don’t mind coming with you. But won’t I slow you down?

Tortie: You can ride on my back if you like. Then you won’t be slowing me down at all.



Snelly: Great. Lets go.

Snelly and Tortie get to the other side of the garden and look around. They find that there are lots of dandelion, clover and plantain weeds on this side of the garden. In fact it seems that there are far more weeds on this end than there are on the north side. But there is only one problem. There is a barrier there and they cannot get to them.

Tortie: I wonder why there are more weeds and yummy foods on this end of the garden? Why are we not able to get through this barrier to get them?

Snelly: I am not sure. Lets walk along the barrier and see if we an see any openings to get through.

Tortie and Snelly walk along the barrier for a while until they come across a hole in the barrier. 



Tortie: Yayyyyy, this hole is perfect and we can go through to the other side. I want to try those yummy weeds. They look much greener and yummier than the
ones that we have on this side.
Snelly: I know what you mean. Okay lets go.

Tortie with Snelly still on his back gets through the hole and walks further into the garden with all the yummy weeds. Snelly and he both start munching on the yummy weeds when they hear this very loud and strange noise. Woof Woof Woof. They both look up and see coming towards them this HUGE creature. It has very nasty looking teeth and it is running on four legs.

Tortie: Quick Snelly I don’t like the look of this creature. It is very scary. Climb on my back, we need to get back through the hole very quickly.

They just make it back through the hole in time. When they turn around there is this nose trying to get through the hole, but the hole is too small for the creature to get through.





Tortie: Excuse me scary creature, What are you and are you dangerous?

Watch Dog: Why do you want to know little tasty morsel?

Tortie: Well you see I am new in the garden and I am trying to meet all the creatures in it.

Watch Dog: Let me tell you something. I am a dog and I am the watch dog of this garden. I protect this garden from all who come inside. And I warn you to stay on 
your side of the garden, otherwise I will eat you. In fact why don’t you come back here, so that I can eat you. That way I won’t have to worry about you 
trying to get back into my garden again!!

Tortie: Well!!!!! You are a very nasty creature. And don’t worry I will be staying on my side of the garden. Thank you very much.

Watch Dog: Well remember what I told you. STAY ON YOUR SIDE OF THE GARDEN AND I WON’T HAVE TO EAT YOU!!

Tortie ignores the dog and with Snelly on his back walks back to the pond. Both Tortie and Snelly vow never to go back there again. Their own garden is much safer.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I go over. Hopefully no bad things has happend.


Unfortunately a few bad things have happened.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Right. Mark will bring the wood to carve a bowl and Carol will bring the chocolate to eat all by herself. We all know how that works! [emoji849][emoji23]


No, I promise I will share with you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. Berta is a pure greek stray dog puppy. Father unknown but mother looked a lot like a labrador retriever.
> Here is a pic of Bertas mother:
> 
> View attachment 271025


She is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024


She's very cute. It's wonderful to have a canine companion. I'd be lost without mine.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Where can I find the beginner mistakes etc. threads. I want to paste it in a thread that I am helping with but i don't know where to find them?


It's filed under the "Turtle and Tortoise Articles" category:

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Bambam1989

Anybody have any experience keeping hornworms? I got a few to grow and feed to my gecko... But now I'm having some issues with them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's filed under the "Turtle and Tortoise Articles" category:
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Anybody have any experience keeping hornworms? I got a few to grow and feed to my gecko... But now I'm having some issues with them.


Sorry. No experience at all.


----------



## JoesMum

Hmmm. I am still feeling low after my pupil behaviour panel this morning. It’s hard when you know that the child’s prospects are very low 

To make matters worse, I have run out of milk which means either I get off my backside and go buy some, or my tea will be black. I like black coffee, can drink black breakfast tea, but prefer it white. I may need chocolate too... purely for comfort purposes you underrstand


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s a lovely morning, but I shall be shut in a meeting room at a school about 10 miles from here considering the behaviour of a young person and how the school handled it. This is the least savoury side of being a school governor. It’s never easy when this happens


You’ve got a troublemaker on your hands there Linda


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> You’ve got a troublemaker on your hands there Linda



And sometimes it is not entirely the young person’s fault. Behind pretty much every exclusion is a web of problems caused by adults... often those who should be caring most for the young person. 

If you have a parent that supports you in your ambitions, helps you understand right from wrong and helps you understand that sometimes the answer has to be no then give them a massive hug because there are a lot of young people that don’t get that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. I am still feeling low after my pupil behaviour panel this morning. It’s hard when you know that the child’s prospects are very low
> 
> To make matters worse, I have run out of milk which means either I get off my backside and go buy some, or my tea will be black. I like black coffee, can drink black breakfast tea, but prefer it white. I may need chocolate too... purely for comfort purposes you underrstand



Ogh, I thought you were going to say “purely for medicinal purposes”!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> And sometimes it is not entirely the young person’s fault. Behind pretty much every exclusion is a web of problems caused by adults... often those who should be caring most for the young person.
> 
> If you have a parent that supports you in your ambitions, helps you understand right from wrong and helps you understand that sometimes the answer has to be no then give them a massive hug because there are a lot of young people that don’t get that.


Ahh sorry I didn’t consider that, my sister would be interested in the psychology of that, she’s studying it at the moment and I never understand a word she says about it


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with your GCSEs


Danke!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Ahh sorry I didn’t consider that, my sister would be interested in the psychology of that, she’s studying it at the moment and I never understand a word she says about it



I don’t think I understood properly until I became a school governor. It’s easy to assume that every parent gives the same level of care as you experience in your own family.

It’s only when you experience what’s happening outside your own circle that you start to understand. It’s why I carry on as a governor. Somebody has to care about these youngsters... the schools do so much but they need governors as well to do their job properly.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold start to our morning, between 0 and 5 C (32-40F) in the region with frost in some of the colder areas. But, once the sun pops out, it should warm up and be a great Spring day.
> 
> I have more grass to cut today and always have tree limbs to shred and clear. Always something to work on.



Me too! -4c when I woke up


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think I understood properly until I became a school governor. It’s easy to assume that every parent gives the same level of care as you experience in your own family.
> 
> It’s only when you experience what’s happening outside your own circle that you start to understand. It’s why I carry on as a governor. Somebody has to care about these youngsters... the schools do so much but they need governors as well to do their job properly.


Sounds like a tough job Linda, I don’t think think I’d be confident to do that job.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Sounds like a tough job Linda, I don’t think think I’d be confident to do that job.



It requires training! And experience. It’s nit something you can do without help


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter just sent me this from instagram showing the 3 species of Pipistrelle in the UK side by side. The soprano is the smallest weighing just 4 grammes!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. I am still feeling low after my pupil behaviour panel this morning. It’s hard when you know that the child’s prospects are very low
> 
> To make matters worse, I have run out of milk which means either I get off my backside and go buy some, or my tea will be black. I like black coffee, can drink black breakfast tea, but prefer it white. I may need chocolate too... purely for comfort purposes you underrstand


 Milk and chocolate are both the most essential food to survive !!!! I love it too.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Danke!!!


Oh, has the German language find a way into the CDR ? LOL !
Na, dann kann ich ja in Deutsch weiterschreiben .....


----------



## Bee62

It is so cold and rainy outside.....
I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those keepers of aquariums out there.... Rachel O’Leary provides lots of good, valuable info in her YT chsnnel.

A recent one -


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> that door goes into the guest bathroom



An outside door in a bathroom...that's unusual to me. Was that done in a remodel? Just curious...[emoji848]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024


Why do you get them from Greece? There are dogs in Germany...[emoji2]


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think I understood properly until I became a school governor. It’s easy to assume that every parent gives the same level of care as you experience in your own family.
> 
> It’s only when you experience what’s happening outside your own circle that you start to understand. It’s why I carry on as a governor. Somebody has to care about these youngsters... the schools do so much but they need governors as well to do their job properly.


We don't have school "governors". Is that like our school principals? Or a school board member?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh, has the German language find a way into the CDR ? LOL !
> Na, dann kann ich ja in Deutsch weiterschreiben .....



Ich kann schreiben Deutsch auch aber es ist nicht güt.

(And that is undoubtedly in the wrong order, but I didn’t cheat with Google translate and it is nearly 40 years since I took my German O Level [emoji16])


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> It is so cold and rainy outside.....
> I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:



Just what I needed after a tough day. Thank you Sabine


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> Why do you get them from Greece? There are dogs in Germany...[emoji2]


But dogs from Greece are very social with other dogs and with cats. That is very important for me and my cats.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Just what I needed after a tough day. Thank you Sabine


My pleasure. I hope your end of the day ( so called evening ) is relaxed and fine.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ich kann schreiben Deutsch auch aber es ist nicht güt.
> 
> (And that is undoubtedly in the wrong order, but I didn’t cheat with Google translate and it is nearly 40 years since I took my German O Level [emoji16])


Not bad for being 40 years ago. 
I have had French in school too but I can`t remember much. When you don`t hear a language daily or practise a language you will forget it.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> We don't have school "governors". Is that like our school principals? Or a school board member?



Here, the Principal is the the Head Teacher - the person who runs the school. A paid senior teacher who has operational control of the school.

School governors are volunteers and, as a board, provide strategic leadership and accountability in schools. They appoint head teachers and other staff. Governors hold the main responsibility for finance in schools, and support and challenge the head teacher to make the tough decisions about balancing resources to ensure the best outcomes for students.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> But dogs from Greece are very social with other dogs and with cats. That is very important for me and my cats.


Oh, OK. Yes, that is important. My 2 dogs and 2 cats get along most of the time, unless there is a treat involved. Then it's a lot of hissing and growling. Rarely any damage done though. 

And a dog HAS to chase a cat now and then, usually because the cat has been teasing the dog.
These are the two that get in trouble...


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, OK. Yes, that is important. My 2 dogs and 2 cats get along most of the time, unless there is a treat involved. Then it's a lot of hissing and growling. Rarely any damage done though.
> 
> And a dog HAS to chase a cat now and then, usually because the cat has been teasing the dog.
> These are the two that get in trouble...
> View attachment 271078
> View attachment 271079


Cute little troublemakers are both. I always fear that one of my dogs could bite a cat seriously. The young dogs have to learn that cats are under my special protection.  My old dogs knowing that.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Here, the Principal is the the Head Teacher - the person who runs the school. A paid senior teacher who has operational control of the school.
> 
> School governors are volunteers and, as a board, provide strategic leadership and accountability in schools. They appoint head teachers and other staff. Governors hold the main responsibility for finance in schools, and support and challenge the head teacher to make the tough decisions about balancing resources to ensure the best outcomes for students.


Blessings to you for doing this! I doubt I would do it as a volunteer. 

Were you a teacher in your past?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> Cute little troublemakers are both. I always fear that one of my dogs could bite a cat seriously. The young dogs have to learn that cats are under my special protection.  My old dogs knowing that.


I worry more that the dog will be hurt. The cat is 5 lbs heavier, larger, and is a good fighter. He was a stray for a while.

The dog just bites off more than she can chew! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. I am still feeling low after my pupil behaviour panel this morning. It’s hard when you know that the child’s prospects are very low
> 
> To make matters worse, I have run out of milk which means either I get off my backside and go buy some, or my tea will be black. I like black coffee, can drink black breakfast tea, but prefer it white. I may need chocolate too... purely for comfort purposes you underrstand


Oh yes. I completely understand. 
Is this big enough for you?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And sometimes it is not entirely the young person’s fault. Behind pretty much every exclusion is a web of problems caused by adults... often those who should be caring most for the young person.
> 
> If you have a parent that supports you in your ambitions, helps you understand right from wrong and helps you understand that sometimes the answer has to be no then give them a massive hug because there are a lot of young people that don’t get that.


Oh shame Linda. It sounds very sad. I hope something can change for that young person.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh yes. I completely understand.
> Is this big enough for you?
> View attachment 271080


I’ve never had a Hershey Bar


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think I understood properly until I became a school governor. It’s easy to assume that every parent gives the same level of care as you experience in your own family.
> 
> It’s only when you experience what’s happening outside your own circle that you start to understand. It’s why I carry on as a governor. Somebody has to care about these youngsters... the schools do so much but they need governors as well to do their job properly.


You are a really good person Linda. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Me too! -4c when I woke up


Brrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271068


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> I worry more that the dog will be hurt. The cat is 5 lbs heavier, larger, and is a good fighter. He was a stray for a while.
> 
> The dog just bites off more than she can chew! [emoji23]


My dogs are bigger than my cats. Their jaws could do a lot of harm to a cat. Many years ago when my old dogs where young I left them for half an hour alone with my cats. Never before there had been any problems. When I came home after the short while all my cats was hidden. One of them was bitten. The dogs had been chasing the cats. I took an umbrella and beat my dogs. After this I never left my dogs alone with the cats again. I lock the dogs up when I have to leave.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daughter just sent me this from instagram showing the 3 species of Pipistrelle in the UK side by side. The soprano is the smallest weighing just 4 grammes!
> View attachment 271071


Oh they are so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> It is so cold and rainy outside.....
> I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:


So beautiful as always Sabine. I really do like your songs.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Blessings to you for doing this! I doubt I would do it as a volunteer.
> 
> Were you a teacher in your past?



Never! My career has been entirely in IT. Ever since the days of punch cards


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ich kann schreiben Deutsch auch aber es ist nicht güt.
> 
> (And that is undoubtedly in the wrong order, but I didn’t cheat with Google translate and it is nearly 40 years since I took my German O Level [emoji16])


Well done.


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Why do you get them from Greece? There are dogs in Germany...[emoji2]



Ive heard of German Shepherds, maybe they are from Greece? ;-)


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> My dogs are bigger than my cats. Their jaws could do a lot of harm to a cat. Many years ago when my old dogs where young I left them for half an hour alone with my cats. Never before there had been any problems. When I came home after the short while all my cats was hidden. One of them was bitten. The dogs had been chasing the cats. I took an umbrella and beat my dogs. After this I never left my dogs alone with the cats again. I lock the dogs up when I have to leave.


[emoji33][emoji33][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, OK. Yes, that is important. My 2 dogs and 2 cats get along most of the time, unless there is a treat involved. Then it's a lot of hissing and growling. Rarely any damage done though.
> 
> And a dog HAS to chase a cat now and then, usually because the cat has been teasing the dog.
> These are the two that get in trouble...
> View attachment 271078
> View attachment 271079


Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> It is so cold and rainy outside.....
> I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:



Wonderful as usual!! Thanks!!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’ve never had a Hershey Bar


Neither have I actually. It was just a picture of the biggest chocolate I could find on google. But don't tell Linda, she does not need to know that it is only a picture!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> And sometimes it is not entirely the young person’s fault. Behind pretty much every exclusion is a web of problems caused by adults... often those who should be caring most for the young person.
> 
> If you have a parent that supports you in your ambitions, helps you understand right from wrong and helps you understand that sometimes the answer has to be no then give them a massive hug because there are a lot of young people that don’t get that.


The question I’m going to ask you Linda may change the TFO and the world as we know it................... do you like Cadbury or Galaxy chocolate?!?!?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ben02 said:


> I’ve never had a Hershey Bar


My home town was 40 miles from Hershey (in PA).

We went there often, as there is a large amusement park, as well as a mock-up of the chocolate factory that you ride through on a little cable car type ride.

The streets of the town are named after Hershey candy products, and best of all...the whole town smells like chocolate!

When I was a kid they gave samples of candy to you after the factory ride, but not any more.

They also had HUGE chocolate bars for sale..probably 3 feet x 2 feet. I don't remember what they cost, but they were expensive.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> The question I’m going to ask you Linda may change the TFO and the world as we know it................... do you like Cadbury or Galaxy chocolate?!?!?


Galaxy chocolate? I don't know that chocolate.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Galaxy chocolate? I don't know that chocolate.


----------



## Ben02

KarenSoCal said:


> My home town was 40 miles from Hershey (in PA).
> 
> We went there often, as there is a large amusement park, as well as a mock-up of the chocolate factory that you ride through on a little cable car type ride.
> 
> The streets of the town are named after Hershey candy products, and best of all...the whole town smells like chocolate!
> 
> When I was a kid they gave samples of candy to you after the factory ride, but not any more.
> 
> They also had HUGE chocolate bars for sale..probably 3 feet x 2 feet. I don't remember what they cost, but they were expensive.


I’m gonna have to buy one now


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chocolate...

When I traveled a ton....i could never bring enough of these back..

*Ritter Sport* is a brand of chocolate from the family-owned Alfred Ritter GmbH & Co. KG. Company, which is headquartered in Waldenbuch, Germany.

Or these...

A *Mozartkugel* (English: Mozart ball), is a small, round sugar confection made of pistachio marzipan and nougatthat is covered with dark chocolate. It was originally known as Mozart-Bonbon, created in 1890 by Salzburgconfectioner Paul Fürst (1856–1941) and named after Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Hand-made Original Salzburger Mozartkugeln are manufactured by Fürst's descendants up to today, while similar products have been developed by numerous confectioners, often industrially produced.

Of course...you can’t go wrong with a KitKat bar..


----------



## CarolM

Oh Linda needs the galaxy as it says "more to share". That way there will be some to share with us. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> My home town was 40 miles from Hershey (in PA).
> 
> We went there often, as there is a large amusement park, as well as a mock-up of the chocolate factory that you ride through on a little cable car type ride.
> 
> The streets of the town are named after Hershey candy products, and best of all...the whole town smells like chocolate!
> 
> When I was a kid they gave samples of candy to you after the factory ride, but not any more.
> 
> They also had HUGE chocolate bars for sale..probably 3 feet x 2 feet. I don't remember what they cost, but they were expensive.


Oh no. I would not want to stay there. I would be eating chocolate all the time. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’m gonna have to buy one now


We don't get them here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I would not want to stay there. I would be eating chocolate all the time. [emoji33]




Thry even sell mulch in the greater area around Hershey that is pretty much 100% cocoa bean hulls. Smells great!

If you like the smell of chocolate this is the mulch for you! This Cocoa Shell Mulch is derived from the shell of the cocoa bean. It is dark brown in color and very lightweight. It is a very good conditioner for your soil. It should be applied much thinner than most mulches.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> There’s a few helicopters flying around here for the shooting vigil the community is holding tonight.
> It’s still a shock this happened here.


I'm so sorry your community is going through this. I did see it on the news that day. It's a really sad thing that people kill others just because they don't think the same. I wish we could all just listen to each other and possibly learn something new.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thry even sell mulch in the greater area around Hershey that is pretty much 100% cocoa bean hulls. Smells great!
> 
> If you like the smell of chocolate this is the mulch for you! This Cocoa Shell Mulch is derived from the shell of the cocoa bean. It is dark brown in color and very lightweight. It is a very good conditioner for your soil. It should be applied much thinner than most mulches.


Sigh, that would be torture smelling chocolate all the time and not being able to eat it.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Neither have I actually. It was just a picture of the biggest chocolate I could find on google. But don't tell Linda, she does not need to know that it is only a picture!



It’s better for your waistline when you have internet chocolate


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> The question I’m going to ask you Linda may change the TFO and the world as we know it................... do you like Cadbury or Galaxy chocolate?!?!?



Cadbury. Galaxy is too sweet.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Happy Happy Monday everyone.


Same to you and sense I can't go through all the posts...too Durn many...I'm trying to find the summerrys...


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> My home town was 40 miles from Hershey (in PA).
> 
> We went there often, as there is a large amusement park, as well as a mock-up of the chocolate factory that you ride through on a little cable car type ride.
> 
> The streets of the town are named after Hershey candy products, and best of all...the whole town smells like chocolate!
> 
> When I was a kid they gave samples of candy to you after the factory ride, but not any more.
> 
> They also had HUGE chocolate bars for sale..probably 3 feet x 2 feet. I don't remember what they cost, but they were expensive.



Same with the Bourneville - home of Cadbury... and Cadbury World
https://www.cadburyworld.co.uk/plan-your-visit/bournville-village


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Neither have I actually. It was just a picture of the biggest chocolate I could find on google. But don't tell Linda, she does not need to know that it is only a picture!



You haven’t? So they don’t sell them in SA? How about Kit Kat, M&M’s, Skittles or Reese’s?


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> My home town was 40 miles from Hershey (in PA).
> 
> We went there often, as there is a large amusement park, as well as a mock-up of the chocolate factory that you ride through on a little cable car type ride.
> 
> The streets of the town are named after Hershey candy products, and best of all...the whole town smells like chocolate!
> 
> When I was a kid they gave samples of candy to you after the factory ride, but not any more.
> 
> They also had HUGE chocolate bars for sale..probably 3 feet x 2 feet. I don't remember what they cost, but they were expensive.



I also took the family their when my kids were a bit younger but it didn’t interest my husband. 

Sounds like great childhood memories!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I’ll remember that! [emoji4]


Marco2Bear said the name of the plant that I couldn't quite remember. It's Virginia Creeper...but poison ivy also mimics other plants. Like bushes and such. Poison ivy always has 3 leaves on each leaf stem. If you find one with 2 or 4 it's not poison ivy.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Cadbury. Galaxy is too sweet.


Good choice, my dad loves galaxy and I guess it’s nice at first but it can taste quite sickly after a while.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Kathy [emoji851]
> It can at times. It’s more tiring then anything. I have drive with a patch over my right eye so there’s that. [emoji1022]‍‍
> Anyways, as you can see, it didn’t stop me from runtime of my favorite runs yesterday.
> View attachment 270948
> View attachment 270949
> 
> Happy Sunday roommates


Well done to you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> First exam tomorrow!!!!! German speaking.
> 
> So it begins.........


Hope it went well, Ben!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Here is a view of my property from the lake
> View attachment 270999
> View attachment 271001
> 
> And then, back at the house
> View attachment 271002
> View attachment 271003


A beautiful house and location!
Has Toretto got your door mixed up with his own?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Here I am .... Not far away. I am wishing all my friends a good Monday.


Hello...I'm being so selfish. I wanted to hear another song from you...


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> I also took the family their when my kids were a bit younger but it didn’t interest my husband.
> 
> Sounds like great childhood memories!!



I typed that wrong[emoji51]

It should of said, I almost took the family.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 271014
> 
> 
> Thank you for remembering, Mark! Happy belated Orthodox Easter, roommates!


Happy Orthodox Easter to you too Lena!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> I ran a half marathon (almost) on Saturday. Plus squats, exercises in patience, display of precision in social skills, orienteering, and significant brainwork... A photo marathon in other words. I literally walked 17 kilometers (10.6 miles) and did all of the above things.
> 
> Result:
> 
> 1. I did it!!! [emoji123] So proud of myself, and suffering from muscle ache.
> 
> 2. First place in one of the 12 categories. Will share my pictures soon.
> 
> View attachment 271015


Well done to you too Lena!
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good job, beautiful! [emoji471]



Thanks Lena [emoji4]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> I typed that wrong[emoji51]
> 
> It should of said, I almost took the family.


I'm not surprised your husband wasn't interested. Men don't seem to crave it like women do.

For men it's something to munch when there's nothing else. For us, it's an ABSOLUTE NECESSITY! [emoji854]


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> I ran a half marathon (almost) on Saturday. Plus squats, exercises in patience, display of precision in social skills, orienteering, and significant brainwork... A photo marathon in other words. I literally walked 17 kilometers (10.6 miles) and did all of the above things.
> 
> Result:
> 
> 1. I did it!!! [emoji123] So proud of myself, and suffering from muscle ache.
> 
> 2. First place in one of the 12 categories. Will share my pictures soon.
> 
> View attachment 271015



Definitely looking forward to pictures [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Here I am .... Not far away. I am wishing all my friends a good Monday.



Isn’t that the truth [emoji15]


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. She is a lovely little dog.



Adorable [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. I am still feeling low after my pupil behaviour panel this morning. It’s hard when you know that the child’s prospects are very low
> 
> To make matters worse, I have run out of milk which means either I get off my backside and go buy some, or my tea will be black. I like black coffee, can drink black breakfast tea, but prefer it white. I may need chocolate too... purely for comfort purposes you underrstand



Oh I do understand.. chocolate can be necessary.. VERY necessary


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024


How beautiful she is and it's great that the two dogs get on well together.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Tortie's Story continued:
> 
> So off go Tortie and Loses Tail to have a nice long soak and to talk to Wise One. Soon they arrive at the pond and Tortie sees Lucky talking to Wise One.
> 
> Tortie: Oh Look there is Lucky.
> 
> Loses Tail: Who is Lucky?
> 
> Tortie: Well Lucky is a garden dwarf, he told me himself and he only arrived in the garden yesterday. He came to the pond to introduce himself to Wise One.
> 
> Loses Tail: Mmmm, well I need to go and talk to Wise One to find out if she know where I lost my last tail. Maybe she an also tell me how to stop losing them.
> 
> So off walks Loses Tail to talk to Wise One and Tortie goes and climbs into the shallow end of the pond. He chose a spot where there are some plants so that he can hide by them while he soaks, just in case the bird comes past again. But when he gets to his spot, he sees that Snelly is there by the plant having some food to eat.
> 
> View attachment 271026
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie: Hello Snelly, How are you today? When I woke up and came out of my burrow you were already gone. What have you been doing this morning?
> 
> Snelly: Hello Tortie, I am nice a warm and having some yummy food to eat. Sorry I left early, but I woke up early and was hungry. I tried waking you up, but you
> wouldn’t wake up. So I left and went looking for food.
> 
> Tortie: Oh Okay. No problem. I made two new friends today. Lucky – who is a garden dwarf and Loses Tail who is a lizard. They both seem very nice. I almost
> ate Loses Tail. He is green like the grass and I did not see him while I was eating the grass.
> 
> After 30minutes, Tortie decided that he had enough soaking in the pond and decided to try and make it to the south side of the garden while there was still sunlight available.
> 
> Tortie: I am going to visit the south side of the garden do you want to go with me?
> 
> Snelly: Sure, I don’t mind coming with you. But won’t I slow you down?
> 
> Tortie: You can ride on my back if you like. Then you won’t be slowing me down at all.
> View attachment 271027
> 
> 
> Snelly: Great. Lets go.
> 
> Snelly and Tortie get to the other side of the garden and look around. They find that there are lots of dandelion, clover and plantain weeds on this side of the garden. In fact it seems that there are far more weeds on this end than there are on the north side. But there is only one problem. There is a barrier there and they cannot get to them.
> 
> Tortie: I wonder why there are more weeds and yummy foods on this end of the garden? Why are we not able to get through this barrier to get them?
> 
> Snelly: I am not sure. Lets walk along the barrier and see if we an see any openings to get through.
> 
> Tortie and Snelly walk along the barrier for a while until they come across a hole in the barrier.
> View attachment 271028
> 
> 
> Tortie: Yayyyyy, this hole is perfect and we can go through to the other side. I want to try those yummy weeds. They look much greener and yummier than the
> ones that we have on this side.
> Snelly: I know what you mean. Okay lets go.
> 
> Tortie with Snelly still on his back gets through the hole and walks further into the garden with all the yummy weeds. Snelly and he both start munching on the yummy weeds when they hear this very loud and strange noise. Woof Woof Woof. They both look up and see coming towards them this HUGE creature. It has very nasty looking teeth and it is running on four legs.
> 
> Tortie: Quick Snelly I don’t like the look of this creature. It is very scary. Climb on my back, we need to get back through the hole very quickly.
> 
> They just make it back through the hole in time. When they turn around there is this nose trying to get through the hole, but the hole is too small for the creature to get through.
> 
> View attachment 271029
> 
> 
> 
> Tortie: Excuse me scary creature, What are you and are you dangerous?
> 
> Watch Dog: Why do you want to know little tasty morsel?
> 
> Tortie: Well you see I am new in the garden and I am trying to meet all the creatures in it.
> 
> Watch Dog: Let me tell you something. I am a dog and I am the watch dog of this garden. I protect this garden from all who come inside. And I warn you to stay on
> your side of the garden, otherwise I will eat you. In fact why don’t you come back here, so that I can eat you. That way I won’t have to worry about you
> trying to get back into my garden again!!
> 
> Tortie: Well!!!!! You are a very nasty creature. And don’t worry I will be staying on my side of the garden. Thank you very much.
> 
> Watch Dog: Well remember what I told you. STAY ON YOUR SIDE OF THE GARDEN AND I WON’T HAVE TO EAT YOU!!
> 
> Tortie ignores the dog and with Snelly on his back walks back to the pond. Both Tortie and Snelly vow never to go back there again. Their own garden is much safer.


Cute...but maybe add a mom shoring up the fence because of her wayward children. Just a thought.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271068


I guess kelplog is trying to out think everybody...and catch up


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> It is so cold and rainy outside.....
> I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:


Lovely Bee! We have missed your singing!
I was expecting the Michael Buble song or Sloop John B by the Beach Boys.
I had forgotten that old one, so thank you for reminding me of the old Detroit City song!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, OK. Yes, that is important. My 2 dogs and 2 cats get along most of the time, unless there is a treat involved. Then it's a lot of hissing and growling. Rarely any damage done though.
> 
> And a dog HAS to chase a cat now and then, usually because the cat has been teasing the dog.
> These are the two that get in trouble...
> View attachment 271078
> View attachment 271079


Your dog looks like a rare species of bat in that photo!!
probably likes to stay out of the cat's way up there!!


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me, it's been busy in here today but I've managed to catch up.
I'm not saying too long - very tired again for no good reason so I'm off to bed soon.
I hope you are all having or have had a good Monday, and I'll not see you tomorrow.
Nos Da and take care!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’ve never had a Hershey Bar


Yes but I'm sure you can get some better chocolate where you live. What you would probably really like is a Reeses. Chocolate has to have peanut butter.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Cathie G said:


> Yes but I'm sure you can get some better chocolate where you live. What you would probably really like is a Reeses. Chocolate has to have peanut butter.


Great. Now I'm craving a Reeses. Nice job.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Neither have I actually. It was just a picture of the biggest chocolate I could find on google. But don't tell Linda, she does not need to know that it is only a picture!


You probably have better chocolate where you live but I feel sorry for anyone that's never had a Reeses.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Isn’t that the truth [emoji15]


Yea I heard they cuss...at least the McDonald's ones did...that was the gossip on the news a few years ago.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Hello...I'm being so selfish. I wanted to hear another song from you...


Go back to post 141051. There it is fresh for today....


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me, it's been busy in here today but I've managed to catch up.
> I'm not saying too long - very tired again for no good reason so I'm off to bed soon.
> I hope you are all having or have had a good Monday, and I'll not see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da and take care!


Goodnight Lyn W. The sleepiness might be another healing hurdle you've jumped through.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So beautiful as always Sabine. I really do like your songs.


Thnak you Carol- I wish I could sing a song to make you happy.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Go back to post 141051. There it is fresh for today....


I have to recharge my phone to find it. It's dying as we connect!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive heard of German Shepherds, maybe they are from Greece? ;-)


No. German shepard dogs are from Germany and they look like that:


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I have to recharge my phone to find it. It's dying as we connect!


What a pity.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun never really “popped out” today like it was forecast ... a bit chilly and overcast all day long. I did manage to get our back lawn cut, trimmed a whole bunch of limbs from our fallen trees, split some pine logs....worked a bit on the new cherry bowl.

The bottom is now finished up, flipped around, and started removing the innards.

*Removing The Innards
*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> No. German shepard dogs are from Germany and they look like that:



Looks like Herr Athenos Houndus


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Yes but I'm sure you can get some better chocolate where you live. What you would probably really like is a Reeses. Chocolate has to have peanut butter.


Hershey's makes Reese's....along with many other candy products.

Hershey's also makes Cadbury chocolate sold here in the USA, but they don't use the same recipe as the British company.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85]



Snap!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ben02 said:


> The question I’m going to ask you Linda may change the TFO and the world as we know it................... do you like Cadbury or Galaxy chocolate?!?!?



Oh my! [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Well done to you!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Mizcreant said:


> Great. Now I'm craving a Reeses. Nice job.



I’m with you [emoji13]
*digging for Oreos*


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all!
> 
> Before I hurt my knee, JoesDad and I booked ourselves into a Bittern Breakfast at RSPB Dungeness.
> 
> A very early rise (5am) to get to Dungeness point ... basically a large shingle peninsula into the English Channel... for a 7am start where we were taken round the reserve by a volunteer and a warden to heat Bitterns booming and identify other birds for a couple of hours ... followed by a hot breakfast of porridge, sausage and bacon rolls, tea/coffee, fruit juice and fruit.
> 
> Despite Storm Hannah and my leg, we went this morning. Hannah decided to dump most of her rain elsewhere so we ‘only’ had the gale force winds in one of the more exposed parts of the country.
> 
> We had a brilliant day, staying on after the guided bit, seeing 45 species including Marsh Harrier, Peregrine and Raven and we heard the Bitterns (you will have to Google it - it sounds like someone blowing over the top of a large bottle)
> 
> View attachment 270882
> 
> View attachment 270883
> 
> 
> And we also found a Grass Snake
> View attachment 270884
> 
> 
> A Field Vole
> View attachment 270885
> 
> 
> And a teeny-weeny baby Smooth Newt that can have only just left the pond it hatched in (they’re a tadpole species)
> View attachment 270886
> 
> 
> We’re feeling a little windblown now. Supermarket lasagne for dinner, a bottle of wine and an early night in order [emoji4]


They are so cute!


----------



## Yvonne G

Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?


Yvonne, make sure you are downloading the Windows desktop app, not the mobile app. Then look at this link. You must verify your identity.

https://www.facebook.com/help/340305882708048/?ref=u2u


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> Yvonne, make sure you are downloading the Windows desktop app, not the mobile app. Then look at this link. You must verify your identity.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/help/340305882708048/?ref=u2u


I'm trying to figure it out for you...


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?



What symbol do you have next to search box? 
See that , you can try it. 
But most likely you’ll need the desktop version.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Chocolate...
> 
> When I traveled a ton....i could never bring enough of these back..
> 
> *Ritter Sport* is a brand of chocolate from the family-owned Alfred Ritter GmbH & Co. KG. Company, which is headquartered in Waldenbuch, Germany.
> 
> Or these...
> 
> A *Mozartkugel* (English: Mozart ball), is a small, round sugar confection made of pistachio marzipan and nougatthat is covered with dark chocolate. It was originally known as Mozart-Bonbon, created in 1890 by Salzburgconfectioner Paul Fürst (1856–1941) and named after Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Hand-made Original Salzburger Mozartkugeln are manufactured by Fürst's descendants up to today, while similar products have been developed by numerous confectioners, often industrially produced.
> 
> Of course...you can’t go wrong with a KitKat bar..


Hmmm yummmmy. They sound scrumptious!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s better for your waistline when you have internet chocolate


Thank goodness because I have been eating all the chocolate being mentioned here. In my mind at least.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Same to you and sense I can't go through all the posts...too Durn many...I'm trying to find the summerrys...


[emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> You haven’t? So they don’t sell them in SA? How about Kit Kat, M&M’s, Skittles or Reese’s?


We get Kitkat, M&M's and Skittles. Lindt chocolate is what is considered to be a really good chocolate here.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Momof4 said:


> What symbol do you have next to search box?
> See that , you can try it.
> But most likely you’ll need the desktop version.
> View attachment 271111


I don't have the desktop version, so I'm not having much success helping @Yvonne G. The problem is verifying identity. Apparently you need a government document of some kind, but that's as far as I got.
I think she needs to look in the help section of the desktop version of FB.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Cute...but maybe add a mom shoring up the fence because of her wayward children. Just a thought.


Good thought.


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Great. Now I'm craving a Reeses. Nice job.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You probably have better chocolate where you live but I feel sorry for anyone that's never had a Reeses.


Now I am curious. And I love peanut butter.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Thnak you Carol- I wish I could sing a song to make you happy.


Your songs always make me happy. Thank you.[emoji3]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?


I just PM'ed you. I might have found help...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Thank you. Berta is a pure greek stray dog puppy. Father unknown but mother looked a lot like a labrador retriever.
> Here is a pic of Bertas mother:
> 
> View attachment 271025


A beautiful lady.  How did they send the dogs to you, Bee? Did somebody come to bring them? Did you have to pay?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Right ! Now you know that sometimes I have no time for the CDR.
> Today is a very cold and rainy day. Time to sit on the PC .....


Yayyyy!!!! I hope they'll be many more cold, rainy days in Germany!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Tortie's Story continued:
> 
> So off go Tortie and Loses Tail to have a nice long soak and to talk to Wise One. Soon they arrive at the pond and Tortie sees Lucky talking to Wise One. ...
> .



Poor Tortie and Snelly! They must be dog tired now!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Anybody have any experience keeping hornworms? I got a few to grow and feed to my gecko... But now I'm having some issues with them.


Maybe someone over on GeckoTalk?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. I am still feeling low after my pupil behaviour panel this morning. It’s hard when you know that the child’s prospects are very low
> 
> To make matters worse, I have run out of milk which means either I get off my backside and go buy some, or my tea will be black. I like black coffee, can drink black breakfast tea, but prefer it white. I may need chocolate too... purely for comfort purposes you underrstand


Of course. You deserve it. *hug*


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And sometimes it is not entirely the young person’s fault. Behind pretty much every exclusion is a web of problems caused by adults... often those who should be caring most for the young person.
> 
> If you have a parent that supports you in your ambitions, helps you understand right from wrong and helps you understand that sometimes the answer has to be no then give them a massive hug because there are a lot of young people that don’t get that.


Agree. It nearly always starts with the family. Saw that in my primary school students too.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Me too! -4c when I woke up


Toasty...


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Oh, has the German language find a way into the CDR ? LOL !
> Na, dann kann ich ja in Deutsch weiterschreiben .....


O mein Gott!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It is so cold and rainy outside.....
> I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:


Yay! Bee is really back! Missed your voice!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ich kann schreiben Deutsch auch aber es ist nicht güt.
> 
> (And that is undoubtedly in the wrong order, but I didn’t cheat with Google translate and it is nearly 40 years since I took my German O Level [emoji16])


Ich verstehe das! Sehr schön! Auf wiedersehen...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> No. German shepard dogs are from Germany and they look like that:



The French will dispute this  Over here ... and in France ... they’re known as Alsatians and Alsace is in North East France. 

To be fair, Alsace has changed hands between France and Germany many times over the centuries. Goodness only knows who owned it when the dog breed was developed


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, OK. Yes, that is important. My 2 dogs and 2 cats get along most of the time, unless there is a treat involved. Then it's a lot of hissing and growling. Rarely any damage done though.
> 
> And a dog HAS to chase a cat now and then, usually because the cat has been teasing the dog.
> These are the two that get in trouble...
> View attachment 271078
> View attachment 271079


For a moment I thought the first picture was that of a bat...


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Hershey's makes Reese's....along with many other candy products.


JoesDad loves Reese’s... personally I am ambivalent. I will eat it, but really don’t care.


> Hershey's also makes Cadbury chocolate sold here in the USA, but they don't use the same recipe as the British company.



I know. American tastes in chocolate are different to UK tastes and so they changed the flavour of Cadbury for the US market. I don’t get that. A changed recipe makes it a different product, don’t try to kid people who know what it should taste like!

I am not a fan of Hersheys. My real favourite is some of the European chocolate... Belgian is the most famous, but the French and Italians make pretty good chocolate too.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?



You can log into Messenger using either your mobile number or your regular email and password. You don’t have to have a mobile number. I have flatly refused to let facebook have my mobile number.

It has also been saying that Messenger was essential for years, but they never have taken it away from the website version.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We get Kitkat, M&M's and Skittles. Lindt chocolate is what is considered to be a really good chocolate here.



Lindt is Swiss. They make good chocolate too


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> My home town was 40 miles from Hershey (in PA).
> 
> We went there often, as there is a large amusement park, as well as a mock-up of the chocolate factory that you ride through on a little cable car type ride.
> 
> The streets of the town are named after Hershey candy products, and best of all...the whole town smells like chocolate!
> 
> When I was a kid they gave samples of candy to you after the factory ride, but not any more.
> 
> They also had HUGE chocolate bars for sale..probably 3 feet x 2 feet. I don't remember what they cost, but they were expensive.


My favorite chocolate shop is in Berlin. It's called Rausch Schokoladenhaus, and it has Berlin's landmarks out of chocolate. 

The Brandenburg Gate. (Photos off the web.)




TV tower on Alexanderplatz: 




A ruin of a church half-destroyed in WWII and its ultra-modern incarnation near Zoologische Garten:




Gosh, I love Berlin almost as much as I love good chocolate!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Galaxy chocolate? I don't know that chocolate.


Me neither, but I'm sure it's big.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Chocolate...
> 
> When I traveled a ton....i could never bring enough of these back..
> 
> *Ritter Sport* is a brand of chocolate from the family-owned Alfred Ritter GmbH & Co. KG. Company, which is headquartered in Waldenbuch, Germany.
> 
> Or these...
> 
> A *Mozartkugel* (English: Mozart ball), is a small, round sugar confection made of pistachio marzipan and nougatthat is covered with dark chocolate. It was originally known as Mozart-Bonbon, created in 1890 by Salzburgconfectioner Paul Fürst (1856–1941) and named after Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Hand-made Original Salzburger Mozartkugeln are manufactured by Fürst's descendants up to today, while similar products have been developed by numerous confectioners, often industrially produced.
> 
> Of course...you can’t go wrong with a KitKat bar..


I'm the only one in my family who loves chocolate-coated marzipan, so it's my favorite -- I don't have to share! 

@Bee62 : Did you like the Danish Summerbird chocolates (shaped as butterflies) or was the sample too small to convert you?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I am heading to my physio/osteopath today. 

It’s 4 weeks tomorrow since the cyst ruptured in the back of my knee and I still have bruising and swelling (I was warned). I need someone to look at all of me rather than just the injured bit and work out what I need to get myself walking straight as both legs now hurt. 

The NHS hospital physio has been good, but the appointment is so short and they will only look at the injured leg. When I mention the other one they just say it is taking the strain of the injured one... I know that. What can I do about it?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Thry even sell mulch in the greater area around Hershey that is pretty much 100% cocoa bean hulls. Smells great!
> 
> If you like the smell of chocolate this is the mulch for you! This Cocoa Shell Mulch is derived from the shell of the cocoa bean. It is dark brown in color and very lightweight. It is a very good conditioner for your soil. It should be applied much thinner than most mulches.


Would it work as a substrate?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Would it work as a substrate?



Now come on Lena. You are well aware that Baked Beans are the only substrate recommended in the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Marco2Bear said the name of the plant that I couldn't quite remember. It's Virginia Creeper...but poison ivy also mimics other plants. Like bushes and such. Poison ivy always has 3 leaves on each leaf stem. If you find one with 2 or 4 it's not poison ivy.


I'll take your word for it...  The reason I got into poison ivy is because I was geocaching* on a trail in Canada. I've learned my lesson now. I hope. 

* Geocaching is an outdoor recreational activity, in which participants use a GPS receiver or mobile device and other navigational techniques to hide and seek containers, called "geocaches" or "caches", at specific locations marked by coordinates all over the world. (from Wikipedia)


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 271083


  !!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Your dog looks like a rare species of bat in that photo!!
> probably likes to stay out of the cat's way up there!!


SNAP'ish!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?



Are you using it on your PC?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The French will dispute this  Over here ... and in France ... they’re known as Alsatians and Alsace is in North East France.
> 
> To be fair, Alsace has changed hands between France and Germany many times over the centuries. Goodness only knows who owned it when the dog breed was developed


I didn't know that. It's German Shepherd in Russian as well as in Turkish, but the Turks also call it the German Wolf


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Now come on Lena. You are well aware that Baked Beans are the only substrate recommended in the CDR.


 I had a vague notion I was being sacrilegious when I asked about a possible alternative... Sorry!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday! 

Photo 2/12. "Scary". This took me directly to Roskilde Museum, home to skulls and Viking-era treasures, Christian symbols and haunting sound effects. A truly atmospheric place... But first I stopped by “Ragnarok”, a seven-sided sculpture depicting the apocalypse in front of the museum.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My favorite chocolate shop is in Berlin. It's called Rausch Schokoladenhaus, and it has Berlin's landmarks out of chocolate.
> 
> The Brandenburg Gate. (Photos off the web.)
> 
> View attachment 271112
> 
> 
> TV tower on Alexanderplatz:
> 
> View attachment 271113
> 
> 
> A ruin of a church half-destroyed in WWII and its ultra-modern incarnation near Zoologische Garten:
> 
> View attachment 271114
> 
> 
> Gosh, I love Berlin almost as much as I love good chocolate!


Wow. Those are too nice to eat!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me neither, but I'm sure it's big.


Universal!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Photo 3/12. "Twisted"
Still in Roskilde Museum, I observed some of the Viking-era ornaments and weapons with spiral motifs decorating them.




Then, I headed to Roskilde's perhaps biggest attraction -- the Viking Ship Museum. Apart from the (almost) original Viking longships inside the museum, you could see boats on the water that were built using Viking techniques. I focused on ropes, many of which were also made here, and you can see some freshly oiled ones.






Now, isn't she a beauty?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I am heading to my physio/osteopath today.
> 
> It’s 4 weeks tomorrow since the cyst ruptured in the back of my knee and I still have bruising and swelling (I was warned). I need someone to look at all of me rather than just the injured bit and work out what I need to get myself walking straight as both legs now hurt.
> 
> The NHS hospital physio has been good, but the appointment is so short and they will only look at the injured leg. When I mention the other one they just say it is taking the strain of the injured one... I know that. What can I do about it?


Good Luck. That is the very frustrating part about most physio's. and a lot of the time it is not only one area that is causing the problem it is the culmination of lots of areas which result in the problem.
That reminds me I need to make an appointment with mine too.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Universal!!!


That statement leaves me no space to argue!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Would it work as a substrate?


Can you imagine, you would have the substrate disappearing on a regular basis.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Can you imagine, you would have the substrate disappearing on a regular basis.


 Baked Beans it is!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Photo 3/12. "Twisted"
> Still in Roskilde Museum, I observed some of the Viking-era ornaments and weapons with spiral motifs decorating them.
> 
> View attachment 271121
> 
> 
> Then, I headed to Roskilde's perhaps biggest attraction -- the Viking Ship Museum. Apart from the (almost) original Viking longships inside the museum, you could see boats on the water that were built using Viking techniques. I focused on ropes, many of which were also made here, and you can see some freshly oiled ones.
> 
> View attachment 271122
> View attachment 271123
> View attachment 271124
> 
> 
> Now, isn't she a beauty?
> 
> View attachment 271125



Yes, she is gorgeous ... and so are your photos. You are very talented [emoji177]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Yes, she is gorgeous ... and so are your photos. You are very talented [emoji177]


Thank you... *blushes*


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday!
> 
> Photo 2/12. "Scary". This took me directly to Roskilde Museum, home to skulls and Viking-era treasures, Christian symbols and haunting sound effects. A truly atmospheric place... But first I stopped by “Ragnarok”, a seven-sided sculpture depicting the apocalypse in front of the museum.
> 
> View attachment 271116
> View attachment 271117
> View attachment 271118


Wow. I am going to run out of words soon. But I will say it backwards as well. woW!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Luck. That is the very frustrating part about most physio's. and a lot of the time it is not only one area that is causing the problem it is the culmination of lots of areas which result in the problem.
> That reminds me I need to make an appointment with mine too.



That’s why I like the osteopath too. They look at your whole body and work out what’s going on and don’t necessarily end up directly treating the bit of you that you think is the problem.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Photo 3/12. "Twisted"
> Still in Roskilde Museum, I observed some of the Viking-era ornaments and weapons with spiral motifs decorating them.
> 
> View attachment 271121
> 
> 
> Then, I headed to Roskilde's perhaps biggest attraction -- the Viking Ship Museum. Apart from the (almost) original Viking longships inside the museum, you could see boats on the water that were built using Viking techniques. I focused on ropes, many of which were also made here, and you can see some freshly oiled ones.
> 
> View attachment 271122
> View attachment 271123
> View attachment 271124
> 
> 
> Now, isn't she a beauty?
> 
> View attachment 271125


You really are very talented.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That statement leaves me no space to argue!


Yayyy, I am the star of this debate!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes, she is gorgeous ... and so are your photos. You are very talented [emoji177]


Half a snap.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s why I like the osteopath too. They look at your whole body and work out what’s going on and don’t necessarily end up directly treating the bit of you that you think is the problem.


Oh don't worry, you converted me long ago.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everybody,

It is raining today, Yayyyy. So a pot of soup is on the menu at work today. My normal soup of bacon and peas and vegetables.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yayyy, I am the star of this debate!



You are. Now, enough of this. It’s time to get Sirius.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everybody,
> 
> It is raining today, Yayyyy. So a pot of soup is on the menu at work today. My normal soup of bacon and peas and vegetables.



Er, with rain water?? [emoji33][emoji53]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everybody,
> 
> It is raining today, Yayyyy. So a pot of soup is on the menu at work today. My normal soup of bacon and peas and vegetables.



The way the weather is heading, I shall be brewing another pot of soup shortly. Apparently the “Spanish Plume” that has been keeping us toasty for the last couple of weeks is going away and we are due some extremely chilly winds off the arctic with a return of snow to some parts of the UK by the weekend. Brrrrrrrrr! [emoji300]️ [emoji301]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That statement leaves me no space to argue!



I believe Carl Sagan used cocoa mulch in his rooms.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The Welsh are rioting..!

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-politics-48093720


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The Welsh are rioting..!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-politics-48093720



We have had massive climate change protests all over the country. London was targeted by protestors for the best part of a fortnight around Easter. 

While I sympathise with the environmental cause and agree that politicians globally need to to do something more than talk about it, there was a bit of irony that they were targeting public transport which is there to help reduce carbon emissions (London buses are powered by Hydrogen and the trains and underground are electric) The ensuing transport chaos caused higher air pollution levels than usual. 

The Welsh Assembly “Declaring a state of emergency with the climate” means nothing unless politicians actually start taking immediate action against the use of fossil fuels, etc. 

Sorry if that is too political Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The way the weather is heading, I shall be brewing another pot of soup shortly. Apparently the “Spanish Plume” that has been keeping us toasty for the last couple of weeks is going away and we are due some extremely chilly winds off the arctic with a return of snow to some parts of the UK by the weekend. Brrrrrrrrr! [emoji300]️ [emoji301]️


Soup is always good in cold weather.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I believe Carl Sagan used cocoa mulch in his rooms.



[emoji23] 
Was that before his writing really took off? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The Welsh are rioting..!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-politics-48093720



I believe Lyn mentioned that disastrous motorway plan that also figures in the article. Well done to the Welsh! [emoji122]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Soup is always good in cold weather.



Especially if it’s hot!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Especially if it’s hot!


For sure!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23]
> Was that before his writing really took off? [emoji848]



Not sure. That all happened “in a GALAXY far far away”. Brings us full circle.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure. That all happened “in a GALAXY far far away”. Brings us full circle.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure. That all happened “in a GALAXY far far away”. Brings us full circle.


Maybe we should get the help of StarLord and his team!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure. That all happened “in a GALAXY far far away”. Brings us full circle.



Good. I was worried this was spiraling out of control.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Yvonne G said:


> Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?


I'd avoid downloading that at all cost. While Facebook *claims* the app is safe and non-intrusive, the permissions required to run the app could allow for malfeasance by Facebook or a third-party company. We've banned the app on all Android devices in my company for that very reason.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
I am having big problems with TFO today.
It's very slow to load and when I've tried to navigate between pages or threads I get a message saying 'SSL handshake failed' and it's a problem with the host.
So unfortunately I don't have the patience right now to persevere, but I will try to catch up with you later when hopefully whatever has gone wrong will have been fixed.
TTFN


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> I am having big problems with TFO today.
> It's very slow to load and when I've tried to navigate between pages or threads I get a message saying 'SSL handshake failed' and it's a problem with the host.
> So unfortunately I don't have the patience right now to persevere, but I will try to catch up with you later when hopefully whatever has gone wrong will have been fixed.
> TTFN



Hope the host will behave later today and will shake hands with you, Lyn. Very annoying.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I'll take your word for it...  The reason I got into poison ivy is because I was geocaching* on a trail in Canada. I've learned my lesson now. I hope.
> 
> * Geocaching is an outdoor recreational activity, in which participants use a GPS receiver or mobile device and other navigational techniques to hide and seek containers, called "geocaches" or "caches", at specific locations marked by coordinates all over the world. (from Wikipedia)


Sounds fun. Even with the episode.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> What a pity.


It's ok I found you on utube. Good song.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning. My osteo/physio was very thorough and disputes the cause of the problems with my leg. I am inclined to believe her. 

Either way, I have different exercises to do now and my leg is feeling better after her treatment. I am back next week. 

Following the TFO problems, just a reminder that we do now have a CDR Facebook group. It is closed... you have to request to join... and posts will only be seen by members of the group. 

It SHOULD ask you for your TFO posting name when you join so we can match your real name with someone on TFO. Lena and I are the Admins and will only authorise recognisable TFO members!

Here’s the link for the CDR Group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/

Here’s the official TFO group setup by Josh (Yvonne is the Admin for that):
https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning. My osteo/physio was very thorough and disputes the cause of the problems with my leg. I am inclined to believe her.
> 
> Either way, I have different exercises to do now and my leg is feeling better after her treatment. I am back next week.
> 
> Following the TFO problems, just a reminder that we do now have a CDR Facebook group. It is closed... you have to request to join... and posts will only be seen by members of the group.
> 
> It SHOULD ask you for your TFO posting name when you join so we can match your real name with someone on TFO. Lena and I are the Admins and will only authorise recognisable TFO members!
> 
> Here’s the link for the CDR Group:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> Here’s the official TFO group setup by Josh (Yvonne is the Admin for that):
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/


No, I'm not the admin on the tortoise forum's facebook group. Josh is. I've cancelled all my facebook accounts. Was having too much trouble figuring it all out.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> We get Kitkat, M&M's and Skittles. Lindt chocolate is what is considered to be a really good chocolate here.



Yes!!! Lindt is delicious!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning. My osteo/physio was very thorough and disputes the cause of the problems with my leg. I am inclined to believe her.
> 
> Either way, I have different exercises to do now and my leg is feeling better after her treatment. I am back next week.
> 
> Following the TFO problems, just a reminder that we do now have a CDR Facebook group. It is closed... you have to request to join... and posts will only be seen by members of the group.
> 
> It SHOULD ask you for your TFO posting name when you join so we can match your real name with someone on TFO. Lena and I are the Admins and will only authorise recognisable TFO members!
> 
> Here’s the link for the CDR Group:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> Here’s the official TFO group setup by Josh (Yvonne is the Admin for that):
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/


I haven't forgotten. But rarely go on FB. But I will use it when there are problems in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No, I'm not the admin on the tortoise forum's facebook group. Josh is. I've cancelled all my facebook accounts. Was having too much trouble figuring it all out.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Yes!!! Lindt is delicious!!!


I know. [emoji14]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> That is scary!!





Bee62 said:


> A week ago I got my second dog from greece. Her name is "Berta" and the two young dogs are playing nice together.
> Here are some pics of Berta when she was a young puppy:
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> View attachment 271022
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> View attachment 271023
> 
> 
> View attachment 271024


She is cute!


----------



## Momof4

Does anyone have other ideas for fencing that would be at least 3-4’ tall and about 70x90’?
I’m trying to avoid chain link. 
If I did use chain link how do you attach wood boards to it?


----------



## Momof4

I just looked on YouTube for the 100th time and maybe I’ll just use corrugated panels like I have now. 
I would only go 2 panels high.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mizcreant said:


> I'd avoid downloading that at all cost. While Facebook *claims* the app is safe and non-intrusive, the permissions required to run the app could allow for malfeasance by Facebook or a third-party company. We've banned the app on all Android devices in my company for that very reason.


I've solved the problem. I deactivated my account. Trouble is, I have three accounts, so I deactivated one of them, but in order to not have it automatically reactivate itself I must stay off facebook for 48 hours. Then I can go in and deactivate one of the two left, wait 48 hours then deactivate the last one. Such a headache.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> It is so cold and rainy outside.....
> I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:


Another beautiful song by @Bee62 !


----------



## Cheryl Hills

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates [emoji851]
> View attachment 271083


Ooh yes, and they hurt!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271162


That makes me cringe


----------



## Ben02

Margery’s misadventures!!! Part 1 

You would think by this picture that this tortoise looks timid and shy..............if so you thought wrong.


So the breeder who’s a friend of mine said that I could have another tortoise if I wanted one and I said YES of course. So I came to pick her up and the breeder said “she’s as good as gold” and “she will be no trouble”. That was a lie!!! 

Patty and Selma are chilled and well behaved.........most of the time anyway, but Marge is the extreme she bites, rams my hand, eats ants when she sees them and is scared of the water bowl (good thing I soak every day). The breeder knew about her behaviour all along and his reply was “Hey, if your going to work with animals then you have got to deal with different personalities”......... brilliant . Other than that though I love that little demon and besides she is funny sometimes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> It is so cold and rainy outside.....
> I wanna go home..... Äh, I am home but:


Thank you, Sabine. Another very nice rendition of a favorite tune!


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271162



You weren’t a teenager in the 1970s were you...

Bell bottoms were awful, but we wore them [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Well, we have anxiously been following Portsmouth v Peterborough... as Portsmouth losing would mean JoesDad’s team being promoted next season.

And it happened  Next year they’ll be back in the second tier of English football  It’s been a rough ride from the top division in the 1980s down into the fifth tier and near bankruptcy... and they have finally climbed out of it. [emoji322]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone have other ideas for fencing that would be at least 3-4’ tall and about 70x90’?
> I’m trying to avoid chain link.
> If I did use chain link how do you attach wood boards to it?



Drill a hole in each corner of the board. Then use heavy duty “wire ties” to securely fasten the board to the chain link. Quick and easy.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hope the host will behave later today and will shake hands with you, Lyn. Very annoying.


Looks like we're friends again now!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures!!! Part 1
> 
> You would think by this picture that this tortoise looks timid and shy..............if so you thought wrong.
> 
> 
> So the breeder who’s a friend of mine said that I could have another tortoise if I wanted one and I said YES of course. So I came to pick her up and the breeder said “she’s as good as gold” and “she will be no trouble”. That was a lie!!!
> 
> Patty and Selma are chilled and well behaved.........most of the time anyway, but Marge is the extreme she bites, rams my hand, eats ants when she sees them and is scared of the water bowl (good thing I soak every day). The breeder knew about her behaviour all along and his reply was “Hey, if your going to work with animals then you have got to deal with different personalities”......... brilliant . Other than that though I love that little demon and besides she is funny sometimes.


She looks as if she has attitude!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. My earlier TFO problem seems to have resolved itself thankfully!
Now I just have to catch up with the everyday tales of everyday folk in the cdr!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I am heading to my physio/osteopath today.
> 
> It’s 4 weeks tomorrow since the cyst ruptured in the back of my knee and I still have bruising and swelling (I was warned). I need someone to look at all of me rather than just the injured bit and work out what I need to get myself walking straight as both legs now hurt.
> 
> The NHS hospital physio has been good, but the appointment is so short and they will only look at the injured leg. When I mention the other one they just say it is taking the strain of the injured one... I know that. What can I do about it?




Hope it all went well, Linda
They just told me to see my GP about my knee to be referred to the hospital.
Chances are I will be back in the physio dept at some point either after, or instead of, surgery!
MInd you I don't think there's much a physio can do about castanet knees!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday!
> 
> Photo 2/12. "Scary". This took me directly to Roskilde Museum, home to skulls and Viking-era treasures, Christian symbols and haunting sound effects. A truly atmospheric place... But first I stopped by “Ragnarok”, a seven-sided sculpture depicting the apocalypse in front of the museum.
> 
> View attachment 271116
> View attachment 271117
> View attachment 271118


Not something I'd want on my mantelpiece!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures!!! Part 1
> 
> You would think by this picture that this tortoise looks timid and shy..............if so you thought wrong.
> 
> 
> So the breeder who’s a friend of mine said that I could have another tortoise if I wanted one and I said YES of course. So I came to pick her up and the breeder said “she’s as good as gold” and “she will be no trouble”. That was a lie!!!
> 
> Patty and Selma are chilled and well behaved.........most of the time anyway, but Marge is the extreme she bites, rams my hand, eats ants when she sees them and is scared of the water bowl (good thing I soak every day). The breeder knew about her behaviour all along and his reply was “Hey, if your going to work with animals then you have got to deal with different personalities”......... brilliant . Other than that though I love that little demon and besides she is funny sometimes.


Marge is adorable.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> No, I'm not the admin on the tortoise forum's facebook group. Josh is. I've cancelled all my facebook accounts. Was having too much trouble figuring it all out.


I always am afraid and watch what I say kind of on TFO. But I'm more afraid of Facebook. I just really watch on TFO more for new members and saying the wrong thing and misleading them. Also I worry about hurting someone's feelings. I can't do Facebook because I just don't like all the drama.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Photo 3/12. "Twisted"
> Still in Roskilde Museum, I observed some of the Viking-era ornaments and weapons with spiral motifs decorating them.
> 
> View attachment 271121
> 
> 
> Then, I headed to Roskilde's perhaps biggest attraction -- the Viking Ship Museum. Apart from the (almost) original Viking longships inside the museum, you could see boats on the water that were built using Viking techniques. I focused on ropes, many of which were also made here, and you can see some freshly oiled ones.
> 
> View attachment 271122
> View attachment 271123
> View attachment 271124
> 
> 
> Now, isn't she a beauty?
> 
> View attachment 271125


Lovely, there's something about b/w photos that really brings out the details.
Thanks for showing us the ropes!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I haven't forgotten. But rarely go on FB. But I will use it when there are problems in the CDR.


I found bee on utube last night. I'm learning to be resourceful...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The Welsh are rioting..!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-politics-48093720


A lot of people would say the Welsh are revolting.
I would have been there if I could have.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271162


Ugh! Rising damp is always a problem with bootcut jeans or flares/bell bottoms.


----------



## Lyn W

All done and it didn't take me as long to see what you've all been up to as I thought it would.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A lot of people would say the Welsh are revolting.
> I would have been there if I could have.


It all boils down to which nest is best. I don't think they have enough rockets and such to save a few billion people or another earth to put us all on. So why not take better care of our home with the money they are spending on silly endeavors.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone have other ideas for fencing that would be at least 3-4’ tall and about 70x90’?
> I’m trying to avoid chain link.
> If I did use chain link how do you attach wood boards to it?


I really like the look of your corregated panels.


----------



## Yvonne G

(place marker )


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone have other ideas for fencing that would be at least 3-4’ tall and about 70x90’?
> I’m trying to avoid chain link.
> If I did use chain link how do you attach wood boards to it?


Is the chain link for other things or animals too? Or just tortoises?


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> I’m with you [emoji13]
> *digging for Oreos*


Oreos crushed make a great ice cream Sunday. A layer of Oreos, a layer of ice cream, a layer of nuts n caramel and layer more Oreos and ice cream and can't forget the chocolate! With whip etc...it reminds me of a dairy queen cake...in a little treat cup...whatever...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.

Just back from a day at Rehoboth Beach. Wonderfully warm and sunny, cool breezes. We saw many pods of dolphins...slept on the beach, walked the boardwalk, had a bucket full of Thrashers french fries drenched in vinegar. 

The water beneath the Chesapeake Bay Bridge was as smooth as glass - gorgeous. (But no pix)

Tommorrow - i prep for another extended weekend of kayaking “down South”. 

More clues to follow!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Facebook tells me I have to download messenger to receive my messages, but the download process wants my mobile number. I don 't have a mobile number. Is there a way around this, anyone know?



I always put my Hollywood number 
602-551212 [emoji13]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Hmmm yummmmy. They sound scrumptious!!



I agree [emoji106]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad loves Reese’s... personally I am ambivalent. I will eat it, but really don’t care.
> 
> 
> I know. American tastes in chocolate are different to UK tastes and so they changed the flavour of Cadbury for the US market. I don’t get that. A changed recipe makes it a different product, don’t try to kid people who know what it should taste like!
> 
> I am not a fan of Hersheys. My real favourite is some of the European chocolate... Belgian is the most famous, but the French and Italians make pretty good chocolate too.


Hershey isn't my favorite either except for a Reeses. It's not made with corn syrup...


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh don't worry, you converted me long ago.


Well...I did take a new allergy medicine last night...so I won't have to take this other concoction if I lose another pound. Does that mean I've been converted too.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I really like the look of your corregated panels.



We are pricing it out on a spreadsheet now. We can also use some of the panels we have now.

I might start a thread in the enclosure section .


----------



## Reptilony

Ben02 said:


> That makes me cringe



me too


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> You weren’t a teenager in the 1970s were you...
> 
> Bell bottoms were awful, but we wore them [emoji23]



oh no...I dont like them...


----------



## Cheryl Hills

The babies are here! She had five


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I always put my Hollywood number
> 602-551212 [emoji13]


Ah, the # for information. But they send you a texted number that you have to enter before you can go further.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun never really “popped out” today like it was forecast ... a bit chilly and overcast all day long. I did manage to get our back lawn cut, trimmed a whole bunch of limbs from our fallen trees, split some pine logs....worked a bit on the new cherry bowl.
> 
> The bottom is now finished up, flipped around, and started removing the innards.
> 
> *Removing The Innards
> *
> View attachment 271089



That statement makes my mind shoot straight to a horror flick [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]‍


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> My favorite chocolate shop is in Berlin. It's called Rausch Schokoladenhaus, and it has Berlin's landmarks out of chocolate.
> 
> The Brandenburg Gate. (Photos off the web.)
> 
> View attachment 271112
> 
> 
> TV tower on Alexanderplatz:
> 
> View attachment 271113
> 
> 
> A ruin of a church half-destroyed in WWII and its ultra-modern incarnation near Zoologische Garten:
> 
> View attachment 271114
> 
> 
> Gosh, I love Berlin almost as much as I love good chocolate!



My kinda place! All chocolate is a special form of art to me


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow. Those are too nice to eat!



What a waste!!!![emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> My favorite chocolate shop is in Berlin. It's called Rausch Schokoladenhaus, and it has Berlin's landmarks out of chocolate.
> 
> The Brandenburg Gate. (Photos off the web.)
> 
> View attachment 271112
> 
> 
> TV tower on Alexanderplatz:
> 
> View attachment 271113
> 
> 
> A ruin of a church half-destroyed in WWII and its ultra-modern incarnation near Zoologische Garten:
> 
> View attachment 271114
> 
> 
> Gosh, I love Berlin almost as much as I love good chocolate!


That's really neat! I never went to Berlin. We preferred more rural areas instead of big cities. Of course se did go to some...Frankfurt, Cologne, and some smaller cities.

I'd like to eat the Cologne Cathedral in chocolate!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday!
> 
> Photo 2/12. "Scary". This took me directly to Roskilde Museum, home to skulls and Viking-era treasures, Christian symbols and haunting sound effects. A truly atmospheric place... But first I stopped by “Ragnarok”, a seven-sided sculpture depicting the apocalypse in front of the museum.
> 
> View attachment 271116
> View attachment 271117
> View attachment 271118


Hood pictures, but the place gives me the creeps!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.

I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening! 

So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.

I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.

So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?

And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all went well, Linda
> They just told me to see my GP about my knee to be referred to the hospital.
> Chances are I will be back in the physio dept at some point either after, or instead of, surgery!
> MInd you I don't think there's much a physio can do about castanet knees!



Interesting appointment. Mostly because my physio/osteopath doesn’t agree with the hospital - not the first time and she has always been right so far.

She put me through my paces on gym equipment to see what hurt and when and noted a weakness when I tried to stand on tiptoes on the foot on my bad leg. She thinks I have a calf muscle injury in ... she’s reserving judgement on my knee for the moment .

Anyways, I have to wear flight socks to help with the swelling. And I have exercises to do intensively until I see her again next week when she will see where I am. I have to go to the gym and the pool daily for a few days!


----------



## Ben02

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]


Good luck Karen!!!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]


Good luck Karen, hope the procedure goes well and you'll be back with us in no time at all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]




Best of luck!


----------



## Lyn W

There is something strange going on with TFO today.
When I click on my Alerts I come to the CDR as usual with all the pages and everyone's posts shown.
But if you go to the forums list and click on CDR, it takes me to Karen and Ben's posts but no pages so you can't see all the the posts.
Hmmm - a mystery!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> There is something strange going on with TFO today.
> When I click on my Alerts I come to the CDR as usual with all the pages and everyone's posts shown.
> But if you go to the forums list and click on CDR, it takes me to Karen and Ben's posts but no pages so you can't see all the the posts.
> Hmmm - a mystery!!



Same here - odd things.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Same here - odd things.


I can't find Karen's and Ben's posts or the good wishes I added anywhere in the 'normal' CDR now.
For those who don't know, Karen is having cataract surgery today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

After a great day at the beach, today I prep for tomorrow’s early start for a long we3kend kayaking in/on/about The Emerald Isle.

Happy 1 May. Temps will now really heat up here in Maryland, last year seeing more than five 90 degree days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I can't find Karen's and Ben's posts or the good wishes I added anywhere in the 'normal' CDR now.
> For those who don't know, Karen is having cataract surgery today.



When I responded to Karen’s comment, there were no other CDR pages - it almost looked like a new thread.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> When I responded to Karen’s comment, there were no other CDR pages - it almost looked like a new thread.


Yes it did, and I can't find it anywhere now - it's probably lurking somewhere in a corner.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Yes it did, and I can't find it anywhere now - it's probably lurking somewhere in a corner.



And.... i see this now, no follow on comments, but REFS CDR

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/in-the-warm-lit-world.175022/


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> After a great day at the beach, today I prep for tomorrow’s early start for a long we3kend kayaking in/on/about The Emerald Isle.
> 
> Happy 1 May. Temps will now really heat up here in Maryland, last year seeing more than five 90 degree days.


The Emerald Isle? Ireland?
That's a long way to go for a weekend!!
I'm sure you must mean a much closer Emerald Isle and hope you have a great time.
Happy May Day to you too! (although the May Day holiday here isn't until next Monday)


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And.... i see this now, no follow on comments, but REFS CDR
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/in-the-warm-lit-world.175022/


I see Karen's post but no others now and it's been moved - maybe by a moderator.
Never mind I'm sure they'll turn up.


----------



## Lyn W

Time to be busy, so have a good day and I'll see you all later!
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> The Emerald Isle? Ireland?
> That's a long way to go for a weekend!!
> I'm sure you must mean a much closer Emerald Isle and hope you have a great time.
> Happy May Day to you too! (although the May Day holiday here isn't until next Monday)



Wait! There’s more than ONE Emerald Island? Surrounded by water and lush with green. Say it aint so!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Interesting appointment. Mostly because my physio/osteopath doesn’t agree with the hospital - not the first time and she has always been right so far.
> 
> She put me through my paces on gym equipment to see what hurt and when and noted a weakness when I tried to stand on tiptoes on the foot on my bad leg. She thinks I have a calf muscle injury in ... she’s reserving judgement on my knee for the moment .
> 
> Anyways, I have to wear flight socks to help with the swelling. And I have exercises to do intensively until I see her again next week when she will see where I am. I have to go to the gym and the pool daily for a few days!



Interesting! I just hope your not over doing.. usually where there is injury, rest is needed.... but I am
Sure they would know better than I ‍


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I can't find Karen's and Ben's posts or the good wishes I added anywhere in the 'normal' CDR now.
> For those who don't know, Karen is having cataract surgery today.



Oh know! I did not know so thank you. It’s apparent from my reading that I have missed a few things but I’m not sure how that happened! [emoji848]

@karen SoCal
Good Luck today. Thoughts n prayers are with you!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Time to be busy, so have a good day and I'll see you all later!
> TTFN



Have a great day Lyn! TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! And happy May 1st (Mark) [emoji4]... I’m off today for a follow up Dr Appointment with my son. hubby finally got home (after 3 weeks) around 2am this morning so life for EllieMay will be full swing again.. there is some restructuring going on with my Job and my immediate boss is taking a severance package for early retirement. They are eliminating his position. Not sure what that means for me since I was In training to step in his position upon his normal retirement .. phones have been ringing and other officials say they have plans for me but I guess I’ll be the last to know what they are ‍
Oh well, I’ll just keep rolling with the flow I suppose. Happiness is a choice !


----------



## Ben02

KarenSoCal said:


> That's really neat! I never went to Berlin. We preferred more rural areas instead of big cities. Of course se did go to some...Frankfurt, Cologne, and some smaller cities.
> 
> I'd like to eat the Cologne Cathedral in chocolate!


Berlins a nice place to visit, nice food .however when I went to an area that had lots of flats, there was a sign that said..... “you are standing above Hitlers bunker”


----------



## EllieMay

On another note... I picked up another critter yesterday evening. Drove to Sulphur Springs Tx and acquired a 6month old male Jackson Chameleon... it took me a while last night setting up his habitat since I had to throw out most of his old things. I believe he spent his preVious life living in a marijuana haze. Tricia pointed out to me that he was


a very chiiiilllllll little dude.. lol... He was super thirsty and Drank and Drank And Drank... I have been researching for 3 days now in preparation as I have never owned a chameleon before. Previous owners had never named him so he is “Chomper” now.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Interesting! I just hope your not over doing.. usually where there is injury, rest is needed.... but I am
> Sure they would know better than I ‍



I would trust this physio with my life. I definitely trust her with my body. She has been putting me back together for over 15 years.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> On another note... I picked up another critter yesterday evening. Drove to Sulphur Springs Tx and acquired a 6month old male Jackson Chameleon... it took me a while last night setting up his habitat since I had to throw out most of his old things. I believe he spent his preVious life living in a marijuana haze. Tricia pointed out to me that he was
> View attachment 271180
> View attachment 271181
> a very chiiiilllllll little dude.. lol... He was super thirsty and Drank and Drank And Drank... I have been researching for 3 days now in preparation as I have never owned a chameleon before. Previous owners had never named him so he is “Chomper” now.
> View attachment 271179



Super cute!


----------



## Jacqui

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Good luck!


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]



Good luck!!! I have faith in the hedgehogs!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not a fan of lizards, however I think chameleons are super cute. I love their eyes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> When I responded to Karen’s comment, there were no other CDR pages - it almost looked like a new thread.


It was. She posted it under off topic chit chat. I brought it here and merged it into CDR.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, shoot! I just now realized that Karen MEANT to post a whole new thread telling she's having her eye surgery. She titled it for people NOT in the CDR. Oh well, it's merged in here now. Sorry, Karen.

Hope all goes will with the eye!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not a fan of lizards, however I think chameleons are super cute. I love their eyes!



I’m fascinated by the eyes and it think of this guy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off to The Emerald Isle tomorrow morning for an extended weekend kayaking adventure. 

At the end of May, another big trip to another island, in the middle of pretty much no where, where people ride golf carts as cars and have their own island dialect. Own church, cemetary, island school too. Ogh, it’s also slowly sinking away...


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! And happy May 1st (Mark) [emoji4]... I’m off today for a follow up Dr Appointment with my son. hubby finally got home (after 3 weeks) around 2am this morning so life for EllieMay will be full swing again.. there is some restructuring going on with my Job and my immediate boss is taking a severance package for early retirement. They are eliminating his position. Not sure what that means for me since I was In training to step in his position upon his normal retirement .. phones have been ringing and other officials say they have plans for me but I guess I’ll be the last to know what they are ‍
> Oh well, I’ll just keep rolling with the flow I suppose. Happiness is a choice !



Sending good vibes your way!!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> On another note... I picked up another critter yesterday evening. Drove to Sulphur Springs Tx and acquired a 6month old male Jackson Chameleon... it took me a while last night setting up his habitat since I had to throw out most of his old things. I believe he spent his preVious life living in a marijuana haze. Tricia pointed out to me that he was
> View attachment 271180
> View attachment 271181
> a very chiiiilllllll little dude.. lol... He was super thirsty and Drank and Drank And Drank... I have been researching for 3 days now in preparation as I have never owned a chameleon before. Previous owners had never named him so he is “Chomper” now.
> View attachment 271179



Love him!!! 
I’m sure you’ll find a forum to help.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to The Emerald Isle tomorrow morning for an extended weekend kayaking adventure.
> 
> At the end of May, another big trip to another island, in the middle of pretty much no where, where people ride golf carts as cars and have their own island dialect. Own church, cemetary, island school too. Ogh, it’s also slowly sinking away...
> 
> 
> View attachment 271198


There are so many interesting places and interesting things to do on the east coast. Have a good trip, and, as always, take pictures for us!


----------



## Momof4

Do you think a bottlebrush tree would be safe around torts? I just love them!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Do you think a bottlebrush tree would be safe around torts? I just love them!
> View attachment 271201


It's not toxic.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]


Best hopes and prayers for your surgery. I don't remember recovery taking long for people with the new procedures sooo...see you soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> After a great day at the beach, today I prep for tomorrow’s early start for a long we3kend kayaking in/on/about The Emerald Isle.
> 
> Happy 1 May. Temps will now really heat up here in Maryland, last year seeing more than five 90 degree days.


Saphire and Daisy May are enjoying some badly needed fresh air and catching some rays.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]



I hope the surgery goes well. Cataract surgery is routine these days, so hopefully there will be nothing unexpected.

The CDR is undoubtedly the best place for recovery as eyesight doesn’t help much in here 

Thinking of you [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 271169
> View attachment 271170
> View attachment 271171
> View attachment 271172
> The babies are here! She had five



Awww!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Hope it goes well.



Hi Jacqui[emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 271169
> View attachment 271170
> View attachment 271171
> View attachment 271172
> The babies are here! She had five



Awww, little baby kitties!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> It's not toxic.



That’s good. I might plant one in or just outside the new tort yard for a bit of shade. Do you have any other ideas? I already of a dwarf mulberry.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Do you think a bottlebrush tree would be safe around torts? I just love them!
> View attachment 271201



I love them too, and they seem to always look fantastic when blooming.

We paddled by these when in Florida - spectacular!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all went well, Linda
> They just told me to see my GP about my knee to be referred to the hospital.
> Chances are I will be back in the physio dept at some point either after, or instead of, surgery!
> MInd you I don't think there's much a physio can do about castanet knees!


I like wraps that just give a little extra support(not tight). If it hurts rewrap until it's comforting. It's just for a little stabilizing.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> On another note... I picked up another critter yesterday evening. Drove to Sulphur Springs Tx and acquired a 6month old male Jackson Chameleon... it took me a while last night setting up his habitat since I had to throw out most of his old things. I believe he spent his preVious life living in a marijuana haze. Tricia pointed out to me that he was
> View attachment 271180
> View attachment 271181
> a very chiiiilllllll little dude.. lol... He was super thirsty and Drank and Drank And Drank... I have been researching for 3 days now in preparation as I have never owned a chameleon before. Previous owners had never named him so he is “Chomper” now.
> View attachment 271179


What a beautiful little thing Chomper is!
I suppose with all that weed he must be a Calmer Chameleon! (Sorry Boy George and Culture Club)




He has definitely has gone up in the world with his new home with you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> That’s good. I might plant one in or just outside the new tort yard for a bit of shade. Do you have any other ideas? I already of a dwarf mulberry.


Grape vine, rose of sharon


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to The Emerald Isle tomorrow morning for an extended weekend kayaking adventure.
> 
> At the end of May, another big trip to another island, in the middle of pretty much no where, where people ride golf carts as cars and have their own island dialect. Own church, cemetary, island school too. Ogh, it’s also slowly sinking away...
> 
> 
> View attachment 271198


Have a good , safe trip and don't drink too much guinness!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> That’s good. I might plant one in or just outside the new tort yard for a bit of shade. Do you have any other ideas? I already of a dwarf mulberry.


Buddleia (Butterfly Bush) they are pretty.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! And happy May 1st (Mark) [emoji4]... I’m off today for a follow up Dr Appointment with my son. hubby finally got home (after 3 weeks) around 2am this morning so life for EllieMay will be full swing again.. there is some restructuring going on with my Job and my immediate boss is taking a severance package for early retirement. They are eliminating his position. Not sure what that means for me since I was In training to step in his position upon his normal retirement .. phones have been ringing and other officials say they have plans for me but I guess I’ll be the last to know what they are ‍
> Oh well, I’ll just keep rolling with the flow I suppose. Happiness is a choice !


How did the doctors appointment go?
All good I hope, and I also hope they let you know what's going on in work too.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, shoot! I just now realized that Karen MEANT to post a whole new thread telling she's having her eye surgery. She titled it for people NOT in the CDR. Oh well, it's merged in here now. Sorry, Karen.
> 
> Hope all goes will with the eye!


I thought it was for visitors to the CDR, but never mind we're all thinking of her.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I would trust this physio with my life. I definitely trust her with my body. She has been putting me back together for over 15 years.


She probably knows you and your problems much better than your GP. It's good to have someone like that you can trust.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Grape vine, rose of sharon


Yep...hummingbirds like those too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Have a good , safe trip and don't drink too much guinness!



Aagh, good tip!


----------



## Momof4

Thanks for the tree ideas. 
I may save a bottle brush for another area. 
I need tall shade for summer because it hits over 100.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> I love them too, and they seem to always look fantastic when blooming.
> 
> We paddled by these when in Florida - spectacular!
> 
> View attachment 271215
> View attachment 271216
> View attachment 271217



Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Interesting appointment. Mostly because my physio/osteopath doesn’t agree with the hospital - not the first time and she has always been right so far.
> 
> She put me through my paces on gym equipment to see what hurt and when and noted a weakness when I tried to stand on tiptoes on the foot on my bad leg. She thinks I have a calf muscle injury in ... she’s reserving judgement on my knee for the moment .
> 
> Anyways, I have to wear flight socks to help with the swelling. And I have exercises to do intensively until I see her again next week when she will see where I am. I have to go to the gym and the pool daily for a few days!



I can’t believe it’s taking this long to heal!! I hope the new exercises help!! 
You need to get back to your old self!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, the # for information. But they send you a texted number that you have to enter before you can go further.


Yea you have to have a computer and a cell or...have a split screen and use email. As soon as you back out to get the number you've lost that connection. Then you have to start over.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> When I responded to Karen’s comment, there were no other CDR pages - it almost looked like a new thread.


Maybe that's what I'm seeing too in a way. It always depends on which like I click on to find the conversation going on. It ends after 2 or 3 messages but other likes have 100 messages and I can see how everyone is doing. But I don't give up sooo...happy May1st!


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271194


 Abby responded "I'm retired."


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful little thing Chomper is!
> I suppose with all that weed he must be a Calmer Chameleon! (Sorry Boy George and Culture Club)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has definitely has gone up in the world with his new home with you.



I have never heard him before... but I LIKE it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> How did the doctors appointment go?
> All good I hope, and I also hope they let you know what's going on in work too.



Appointment was great! He is doing perfectly normal now. Have a meeting with the higher officials in Lafayette Friday morning... maybe I’ll know more then!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I have never heard him before... but I LIKE it!!!



??? 
You have never heard of Boy George? 
Are you kidding or serious?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Hello, CDR friends!

The eye surgery went great! It's just amazing that the dr could remove the old lens and replace it...and I have NO pain. My only struggle right now is cramming my glasses on over the patch and shield. Hard to get everything lined up to see with one eye.

They also have a new type of lens to put in that corrects astigmatism. It's good that only my right eye has it, because insurance doesn't pay for the new lens yet. So I had to pay for it [emoji45]. But the vision should be excellent once healed. 

I'm sorry I made such a confusion with where my message was posted. For some reason my brain was addled and I posted in the wrong place, then couldn't move it.
@Yvonne G, thank you for putting it here...you did right!

Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I'll post tomorrow on how the eye sees when the patch and shield come off.

And in 3 weeks, the left eye gets done! [emoji2][emoji872]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I always am afraid and watch what I say kind of on TFO. But I'm more afraid of Facebook. I just really watch on TFO more for new members and saying the wrong thing and misleading them. Also I worry about hurting someone's feelings. I can't do Facebook because I just don't like all the drama.


I hear you!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I found bee on utube last night. I'm learning to be resourceful...


Well done. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...I did take a new allergy medicine last night...so I won't have to take this other concoction if I lose another pound. Does that mean I've been converted too.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Er, with rain water?? [emoji33][emoji53]


Well isn't organic supposed to be the in thing nowadays?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You are. Now, enough of this. It’s time to get Sirius.


I concede, You are the winner, as I have nothing to add to this!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 271168


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 271169
> View attachment 271170
> View attachment 271171
> View attachment 271172
> The babies are here! She had five


OMW, They are soooooo cute. I love new born babies, no matter what species they are.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]


Oh no, I missed you. I hope it went well, and I promise I did not feed the hedgehogs any red bull at all.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Interesting appointment. Mostly because my physio/osteopath doesn’t agree with the hospital - not the first time and she has always been right so far.
> 
> She put me through my paces on gym equipment to see what hurt and when and noted a weakness when I tried to stand on tiptoes on the foot on my bad leg. She thinks I have a calf muscle injury in ... she’s reserving judgement on my knee for the moment .
> 
> Anyways, I have to wear flight socks to help with the swelling. And I have exercises to do intensively until I see her again next week when she will see where I am. I have to go to the gym and the pool daily for a few days!


Well done and glad your appointment was so positive. Just don't let those socks fly you too far. We like having you around.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The Emerald Isle? Ireland?
> That's a long way to go for a weekend!!
> I'm sure you must mean a much closer Emerald Isle and hope you have a great time.
> Happy May Day to you too! (although the May Day holiday here isn't until next Monday)


We had ours yesterday. It was a lovely break and since I have finished watching all the serious of Star Trek and Lucifer, I started watching The Originals.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait! There’s more than ONE Emerald Island? Surrounded by water and lush with green. Say it aint so!


Whahaha, more islands for you too go kayaking!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! And happy May 1st (Mark) [emoji4]... I’m off today for a follow up Dr Appointment with my son. hubby finally got home (after 3 weeks) around 2am this morning so life for EllieMay will be full swing again.. there is some restructuring going on with my Job and my immediate boss is taking a severance package for early retirement. They are eliminating his position. Not sure what that means for me since I was In training to step in his position upon his normal retirement .. phones have been ringing and other officials say they have plans for me but I guess I’ll be the last to know what they are ‍
> Oh well, I’ll just keep rolling with the flow I suppose. Happiness is a choice !


Don't you hate that? When people make plans for you and don't include in you in the plan making until the last possible moment. Good Luck Heather and I really hope that it is good things that will happen.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Berlins a nice place to visit, nice food .however when I went to an area that had lots of flats, there was a sign that said..... “you are standing above Hitlers bunker”


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> On another note... I picked up another critter yesterday evening. Drove to Sulphur Springs Tx and acquired a 6month old male Jackson Chameleon... it took me a while last night setting up his habitat since I had to throw out most of his old things. I believe he spent his preVious life living in a marijuana haze. Tricia pointed out to me that he was
> View attachment 271180
> View attachment 271181
> a very chiiiilllllll little dude.. lol... He was super thirsty and Drank and Drank And Drank... I have been researching for 3 days now in preparation as I have never owned a chameleon before. Previous owners had never named him so he is “Chomper” now.
> View attachment 271179


Oh that is super awesome. We want lots of pictures. And knowing you, he will be one very happy guy!!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271194


Talk about naming and shaming!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m fascinated by the eyes and it think of this guy!
> View attachment 271195


LOL - He does have Chameleon Eyes.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to The Emerald Isle tomorrow morning for an extended weekend kayaking adventure.
> 
> At the end of May, another big trip to another island, in the middle of pretty much no where, where people ride golf carts as cars and have their own island dialect. Own church, cemetary, island school too. Ogh, it’s also slowly sinking away...
> 
> 
> View attachment 271198


Did I read right and the Emerald Island is sinking?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love him!!!
> I’m sure you’ll find a forum to help.


There is probably one at the bottom of the page.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Love him!!!
> I’m sure you’ll find a forum to help.


No Chameleon Forum at the bottom of the page but maybe one of the Gecko forums might be able to help or at least point Heather to a Chameleon forum.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh, good tip!


Here is another one, if you drink too much, you most certainly will have a GOOD tip.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for the tree ideas.
> I may save a bottle brush for another area.
> I need tall shade for summer because it hits over 100.


Bottle brush trees are also slow growers.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Hello, CDR friends!
> 
> The eye surgery went great! It's just amazing that the dr could remove the old lens and replace it...and I have NO pain. My only struggle right now is cramming my glasses on over the patch and shield. Hard to get everything lined up to see with one eye.
> 
> They also have a new type of lens to put in that corrects astigmatism. It's good that only my right eye has it, because insurance doesn't pay for the new lens yet. So I had to pay for it [emoji45]. But the vision should be excellent once healed.
> 
> I'm sorry I made such a confusion with where my message was posted. For some reason my brain was addled and I posted in the wrong place, then couldn't move it.
> @Yvonne G, thank you for putting it here...you did right!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I'll post tomorrow on how the eye sees when the patch and shield come off.
> 
> And in 3 weeks, the left eye gets done! [emoji2][emoji872]


So very glad to see that all went well. Yayy for advances in medicine.


----------



## CarolM

Well!! All caught up now. 
And it seems that summer is looming on your side whereas winter is looming on my side. At least I can enjoy summer advantages without the pain of the heat.
So glad it is Thursday today. We are supposed to be getting rain again today. My garden will be very happy.
Clark is doing much better, so I have stopped soaking him in the morning as well now. As I hate disturbing him when he is sleeping, which is normally the case when I leave in the morning. My acupuncturist has gone a retreat to meditate in silence for 10 days. Now that would never work for me, I cannot stay silent or have no noise for that long. I would go crazy.
So i tried making an appointment with my Osteopath who I have not seen since January. And he now only comes my way on Wednesdays. Yesterday and next Wednesday were and are public holidays. Sigh - Oh well I will have a break and see how well things go while they are all gone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I have never heard him before... but I LIKE it!!!



No way! You’ve never seen, watched or heard of Boy George & the Culture Club? Wow...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Did I read right and the Emerald Island is sinking?



Not quite....second para is a new topic/trip at the end of May....to a vanishing island in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay....by highway, then ferry to this vanishing island.

But today, final packing up the truck for Emerald Island, North Carolina. I’ll let the morning traffic jams pass and leave in about 2.5 hours or so.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Buddleia (Butterfly Bush) they are pretty.



And can grow enormous and self set all over the place! There are varieties that behave better. I took care to buy a tamer variety for our garden


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I have never heard him before... but I LIKE it!!!



I remember selling that single when I worked on Woolworth’s record counter as a student in 1983 .... There was a special edition 7” EP that was bright purple


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Hello, CDR friends!
> 
> The eye surgery went great! It's just amazing that the dr could remove the old lens and replace it...and I have NO pain. My only struggle right now is cramming my glasses on over the patch and shield. Hard to get everything lined up to see with one eye.
> 
> They also have a new type of lens to put in that corrects astigmatism. It's good that only my right eye has it, because insurance doesn't pay for the new lens yet. So I had to pay for it [emoji45]. But the vision should be excellent once healed.
> 
> I'm sorry I made such a confusion with where my message was posted. For some reason my brain was addled and I posted in the wrong place, then couldn't move it.
> @Yvonne G, thank you for putting it here...you did right!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I'll post tomorrow on how the eye sees when the patch and shield come off.
> 
> And in 3 weeks, the left eye gets done! [emoji2][emoji872]



Fantastic news. I am glad it has gone so well for you


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. 

I have been a little busy, but have managed to catch up.

Despite my wildlife friendly credentials, I need to go and annihilate wasp that’s got in the house. 

* Heads off with rolled up newspaper *


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> Hello, CDR friends!
> 
> The eye surgery went great! It's just amazing that the dr could remove the old lens and replace it...and I have NO pain. My only struggle right now is cramming my glasses on over the patch and shield. Hard to get everything lined up to see with one eye.
> 
> They also have a new type of lens to put in that corrects astigmatism. It's good that only my right eye has it, because insurance doesn't pay for the new lens yet. So I had to pay for it [emoji45]. But the vision should be excellent once healed.
> 
> I'm sorry I made such a confusion with where my message was posted. For some reason my brain was addled and I posted in the wrong place, then couldn't move it.
> @Yvonne G, thank you for putting it here...you did right!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I'll post tomorrow on how the eye sees when the patch and shield come off.
> 
> And in 3 weeks, the left eye gets done! [emoji2][emoji872]



Sounds like it was successful!!
That’s great news about the astigmatism lens!


----------



## Momof4

I saw this way to early this morning!! My brain was straining!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I saw this way to early this morning!! My brain was straining!!
> View attachment 271256



[emoji23]


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## JoesMum

I just had a lovely email from someone who I started helping through TFO last year. 

She lives about 20 miles from me and had adopted 2 mature male Greeks that had been sharing an elderly neighbour’s garden peaceably for decades. 

The move to her garden started open warfare and she had to separate them. 

Out of hibernation this spring they went back in the garden and both were attacking each other, or rather ramming the solid fence dividing their homes in the exact spot the other was [emoji849]

The story has a happy ending. Her son has agreed to take on one of them, so they now have a garden each 100 miles away from each other. That should be far enough [emoji1]

It is nice to hear when things work out [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have been a little busy, but have managed to catch up.
> 
> Despite my wildlife friendly credentials, I need to go and annihilate wasp that’s got in the house.
> 
> * Heads off with rolled up newspaper *


I added a caption to my version of catching unwanted bugs. It works just don't lift the cover until you're outside. I added the caption to get my brothers goat...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No way! You’ve never seen, watched or heard of Boy George & the Culture Club? Wow...


Aahh...now I have to listen to my favorites of Boy George again...


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> We had ours yesterday. It was a lovely break and since I have finished watching all the serious of Star Trek and Lucifer, I started watching The Originals.


I really liked Lucifer. It bummed me out when they decided to move it to Netflix. I don't have that and don't know if my TV accepts internet.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I added a caption to my version of catching unwanted bugs. It works just don't lift the cover until you're outside. I added the caption to get my brothers goat...
> View attachment 271262



That’s the humane version. I ain’t humane with wasps [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't breakoff completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow. 
I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't break off completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow.
> I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.


Good luck with that Ray, hope it all goes smoothly and doesn't take up too much of your day.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> ???
> You have never heard of Boy George?
> Are you kidding or serious?



Very serious!!!


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Hello, CDR friends!
> 
> The eye surgery went great! It's just amazing that the dr could remove the old lens and replace it...and I have NO pain. My only struggle right now is cramming my glasses on over the patch and shield. Hard to get everything lined up to see with one eye.
> 
> They also have a new type of lens to put in that corrects astigmatism. It's good that only my right eye has it, because insurance doesn't pay for the new lens yet. So I had to pay for it [emoji45]. But the vision should be excellent once healed.
> 
> I'm sorry I made such a confusion with where my message was posted. For some reason my brain was addled and I posted in the wrong place, then couldn't move it.
> @Yvonne G, thank you for putting it here...you did right!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I'll post tomorrow on how the eye sees when the patch and shield come off.
> 
> And in 3 weeks, the left eye gets done! [emoji2][emoji872]



So glad the results are positive!!! Congrats


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> No Chameleon Forum at the bottom of the page but maybe one of the Gecko forums might be able to help or at least point Heather to a Chameleon forum.
> View attachment 271246



I found one


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Here is another one, if you drink too much, you most certainly will have a GOOD tip.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well!! All caught up now.
> And it seems that summer is looming on your side whereas winter is looming on my side. At least I can enjoy summer advantages without the pain of the heat.
> So glad it is Thursday today. We are supposed to be getting rain again today. My garden will be very happy.
> Clark is doing much better, so I have stopped soaking him in the morning as well now. As I hate disturbing him when he is sleeping, which is normally the case when I leave in the morning. My acupuncturist has gone a retreat to meditate in silence for 10 days. Now that would never work for me, I cannot stay silent or have no noise for that long. I would go crazy.
> So i tried making an appointment with my Osteopath who I have not seen since January. And he now only comes my way on Wednesdays. Yesterday and next Wednesday were and are public holidays. Sigh - Oh well I will have a break and see how well things go while they are all gone.



Amazing how the specialists disappear when you need them... but I will keep my fingers crossed that you don’t actually need them for the next two weeks! I’m so glad about Clark’s improvement .. surely when it rains, it pours !!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Not quite....second para is a new topic/trip at the end of May....to a vanishing island in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay....by highway, then ferry to this vanishing island.
> 
> But today, final packing up the truck for Emerald Island, North Carolina. I’ll let the morning traffic jams pass and leave in about 2.5 hours or so.
> 
> View attachment 271248



Drive safe and I will look forward to your amazing pics!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have been a little busy, but have managed to catch up.
> 
> Despite my wildlife friendly credentials, I need to go and annihilate wasp that’s got in the house.
> 
> * Heads off with rolled up newspaper *



No shame in that game!!!! Swat him an extra time for me!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't breakoff completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow.
> I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.



Good luck Ray!! We will be waiting to hear from you!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


>



He’s so cool!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I really liked Lucifer. It bummed me out when they decided to move it to Netflix. I don't have that and don't know if my TV accepts internet.


Your tv probably does accept internet it would have to be an antique to not accept. You just have to have the right wire attached.if the tv is older and you have the original tv remote. There's a way.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s the humane version. I ain’t humane with wasps [emoji23]


No I just hate cleaning up bug stuff on my walls because I hate HOUSE WORK! If they don't let me catch them they're squished...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Very serious!!!



Time for rehab for you! Hmmm. U must really be a youngster!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


He/she is so cute. I like anoles.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok..... ARRIVED on Emerald Island! Pretty hot, humid...but sunny and nice. Weather should be “ok” the next few days...thundershowers in afternoons.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Very serious!!!


My son is 41 and might remember Boy George. Sooo...he was different. Early or mid 80s.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good luck Ray!! We will be waiting to hear from you!


I thought I somehow couldn't find Rays posts. I was wondering where he was.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for rehab for you! Hmmm. U must really be a youngster!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 37 years young!!!

And there’s not much music I don’t know!!! 

SHOCKING[emoji16]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't breakoff completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow.
> I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.


It will take you a long time...there's so many posts...and that's a good thing...it means we are still here! Join the chitchat soon.!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> He/she is so cute. I like anoles.



Me too! They run across our porch all day. My son loves to play with them. I have at least taught him to be gentle and release...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok..... ARRIVED on Emerald Island! Pretty hot, humid...but sunny and nice. Weather should be “ok” the next few days...thundershowers in afternoons.



Let’s see the arrival pic please!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I found one


Nice.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> My son is 41 and might remember Boy George. Sooo...he was different. Early or mid 80s.



I’m not sure it’s an age thing.. I have a love for plenty of music that was before my time.. I’m not sure how I missed this guy.. maybe a culture thing?? Still, I’m pretty diverse...‍


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 37 years young!!!
> 
> And there’s not much music I don’t know!!!
> 
> SHOCKING[emoji16]


Yes but Boy George is not rock...or maybe it's light rock. I don't really know what kind of music he would be classified as. I liked some of his songs though.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Me too! They run across our porch all day. My son loves to play with them. I have at least taught him to be gentle and release...


They must enjoy playing with your son or you'd have a bunch of tailess anoles. Here is a picture of my wild toad from last year that decided to back to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't breakoff completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow.
> I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.


Best wishes go with you, Ray.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Your tv probably does accept internet it would have to be an antique to not accept. You just have to have the right wire attached.if the tv is older and you have the original tv remote. There's a way.


So I can just go to a place like Best Buy and ask them for the cord to attach to my TV to get internet?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice deck on our rental. Provides a nice view of the area..


Cathie G said:


> Yes but Boy George is not rock...or maybe it's light rock. I don't really know what kind of music he would be classified as. I liked some of his songs though.



Everyone has to have heard “ Coma Coma Coma Chameleon” song!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Any clue what we are up to this weekend?


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Any clue what we are up to this weekend?
> 
> 
> View attachment 271281



Nope! No clue at all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Nope! No clue at all!



Ha!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ha!



So you’re all staying in one big rental? 
We need pics!! How fun!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> So you’re all staying in one big rental?
> We need pics!! How fun!!



In fact, two large houses. One on the Ocean side, one on the Bay Side. About 20 plus peeps paddling.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have been a little busy, but have managed to catch up.
> 
> Despite my wildlife friendly credentials, I need to go and annihilate wasp that’s got in the house.
> 
> * Heads off with rolled up newspaper *


Did you get it?[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I saw this way to early this morning!! My brain was straining!!
> View attachment 271256


Omw. That is also far too early for me to see. It just looks so wrong!!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271257


[emoji85] Also an eye strain so early in the morning!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just had a lovely email from someone who I started helping through TFO last year.
> 
> She lives about 20 miles from me and had adopted 2 mature male Greeks that had been sharing an elderly neighbour’s garden peaceably for decades.
> 
> The move to her garden started open warfare and she had to separate them.
> 
> Out of hibernation this spring they went back in the garden and both were attacking each other, or rather ramming the solid fence dividing their homes in the exact spot the other was [emoji849]
> 
> The story has a happy ending. Her son has agreed to take on one of them, so they now have a garden each 100 miles away from each other. That should be far enough [emoji1]
> 
> It is nice to hear when things work out [emoji4]


That is nice news to hear.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I added a caption to my version of catching unwanted bugs. It works just don't lift the cover until you're outside. I added the caption to get my brothers goat...
> View attachment 271262


[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I really liked Lucifer. It bummed me out when they decided to move it to Netflix. I don't have that and don't know if my TV accepts internet.


Oh no. Netflix has the 4th season coming out on the 8th of May. Maybe you could get someone to download it for you?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't breakoff completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow.
> I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.


Good luck Ray. I hope all goes or went well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I found one


Yayyyy. How is Chomper doing?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Amazing how the specialists disappear when you need them... but I will keep my fingers crossed that you don’t actually need them for the next two weeks! I’m so glad about Clark’s improvement .. surely when it rains, it pours !!!


Going on that theory re the rain then am I supposed to wait for the third disaster? I don't think I can take anymore.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


>


I couldn't see what he was eating. What do you feed him?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Your tv probably does accept internet it would have to be an antique to not accept. You just have to have the right wire attached.if the tv is older and you have the original tv remote. There's a way.


Actually seeing Cathie's response I realise what you were saying. Our TV does not want to connect to the internet, so we bought media player that does and we play Netflix through that. It works like a bomb. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My son is 41 and might remember Boy George. Sooo...he was different. Early or mid 80s.


I am 46 and I do remember Boy George.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> They must enjoy playing with your son or you'd have a bunch of tailess anoles. Here is a picture of my wild toad from last year that decided to back to me.
> View attachment 271270


I would say cute, but they are ugly things. So I will just say......SWEEEET!![emoji6] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So I can just go to a place like Best Buy and ask them for the cord to attach to my TV to get internet?


I would ask them how to get your TV to be able to connect to the internet. They would then be able to give you the best way to do it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice deck on our rental. Provides a nice view of the area..
> 
> 
> Everyone has to have heard “ Coma Coma Coma Chameleon” song!


Looks beautiful!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Any clue what we are up to this weekend?
> 
> 
> View attachment 271281


Uummm ....having a barbeque?[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

All caught up and it is friday. Have a good one everyone. [emoji3]


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> I’m not sure it’s an age thing.. I have a love for plenty of music that was before my time.. I’m not sure how I missed this guy.. maybe a culture thing?? Still, I’m pretty diverse...‍[emoji3601]


I gotta say...I don't think you missed anything worthwhile.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Sounds fun. Even with the episode.


An unforgettable experience, for sure!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> No, I'm not the admin on the tortoise forum's facebook group. Josh is. I've cancelled all my facebook accounts. Was having too much trouble figuring it all out.


Good for you, let's face it!  (I *have* to have Facebook for the grandparents to see stories of their grandchild. Plus, I'm a visual person. I remember people best if I see their profile photo and name in writing. Otherwise, I blank out sometimes...)


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Does anyone have other ideas for fencing that would be at least 3-4’ tall and about 70x90’?
> I’m trying to avoid chain link.
> If I did use chain link how do you attach wood boards to it?


Fencing?


----------



## CarolM

Ladies and Gentlemen, I am going to share some wisdom with you, enjoy:


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I've solved the problem. I deactivated my account. Trouble is, I have three accounts, so I deactivated one of them, but in order to not have it automatically reactivate itself I must stay off facebook for 48 hours. Then I can go in and deactivate one of the two left, wait 48 hours then deactivate the last one. Such a headache.


And you can always come back...


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures!!! Part 1
> 
> You would think by this picture that this tortoise looks timid and shy..............if so you thought wrong.
> 
> 
> So the breeder who’s a friend of mine said that I could have another tortoise if I wanted one and I said YES of course. So I came to pick her up and the breeder said “she’s as good as gold” and “she will be no trouble”. That was a lie!!!
> 
> Patty and Selma are chilled and well behaved.........most of the time anyway, but Marge is the extreme she bites, rams my hand, eats ants when she sees them and is scared of the water bowl (good thing I soak every day). The breeder knew about her behaviour all along and his reply was “Hey, if your going to work with animals then you have got to deal with different personalities”......... brilliant . Other than that though I love that little demon and besides she is funny sometimes.


The breeder trolled you?  
She looks lovely! Quite a personality, obviously.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> You weren’t a teenager in the 1970s were you...
> 
> Bell bottoms were awful, but we wore them [emoji23]


One just has to go with the flow...  (I wore them too in late 1990s, we had them return briefly at the time )


----------



## CarolM




----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Looks like we're friends again now!


Glad to hear. The host can be fickle sometimes.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lovely, there's something about b/w photos that really brings out the details.
> Thanks for showing us the ropes!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> A lot of people would say the Welsh are revolting.
> I would have been there if I could have.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 271168


That would be living hell!


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> View attachment 271169
> View attachment 271170
> View attachment 271171
> View attachment 271172
> The babies are here! She had five


Awwwww! How purrfect!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That statement makes my mind shoot straight to a horror flick [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]‍


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> What a waste!!!![emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]





KarenSoCal said:


> ...
> I'd like to eat the Cologne Cathedral in chocolate!


Karen obviously agrees!  Yum!


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Just wanted to let all visitors to the CDR know I might not stop by for a day or 2.
> 
> I'm having cataract surgery tomorrow (Wed)! I've been waiting a year for this, and it's finally happening!
> 
> So if you see me, it will be out in the warm lit world.
> 
> I've arranged with some hedgehogs to ride them like skates since I can't drive. They have promised they will stay close together and not stretch my parts beyond what is bearable...I have not done a split in.....thinking......well, never.
> 
> So please, don't let Montgomery fill them full of the fiery liquid tonight? Please?!?
> 
> And I'll see you ....when I can see you! [emoji102]


Good luck, Karen! Hope to not see you back soon!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> There is something strange going on with TFO today.
> When I click on my Alerts I come to the CDR as usual with all the pages and everyone's posts shown.
> But if you go to the forums list and click on CDR, it takes me to Karen and Ben's posts but no pages so you can't see all the the posts.
> Hmmm - a mystery!!


I'll check it out now. This might explain why there are so few posts for me to catch up on even though I missed a day...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Same here - odd things.


Do you think the meerkats are at it again?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> After a great day at the beach, today I prep for tomorrow’s early start for a long we3kend kayaking in/on/about The Emerald Isle.
> 
> Happy 1 May. Temps will now really heat up here in Maryland, last year seeing more than five 90 degree days.


Wow! Ireland is quite away. Hope to not see you back eventually...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The Emerald Isle? Ireland?
> That's a long way to go for a weekend!!
> I'm sure you must mean a much closer Emerald Isle and hope you have a great time.
> Happy May Day to you too! (although the May Day holiday here isn't until next Monday)


SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait! There’s more than ONE Emerald Island? Surrounded by water and lush with green. Say it aint so!


And full of leprechauns!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! And happy May 1st (Mark) [emoji4]... I’m off today for a follow up Dr Appointment with my son. hubby finally got home (after 3 weeks) around 2am this morning so life for EllieMay will be full swing again.. there is some restructuring going on with my Job and my immediate boss is taking a severance package for early retirement. They are eliminating his position. Not sure what that means for me since I was In training to step in his position upon his normal retirement .. phones have been ringing and other officials say they have plans for me but I guess I’ll be the last to know what they are ‍
> Oh well, I’ll just keep rolling with the flow I suppose. Happiness is a choice !


Good luck, Heather! Sounds like a hectic time...


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Berlins a nice place to visit, nice food .however when I went to an area that had lots of flats, there was a sign that said..... “you are standing above Hitlers bunker”


Really? They didn't have it marked when I was there in 2005/2006, and that was so that no misguided persons turn it into a pilgrimage spot... Which I thought was a good idea.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> On another note... I picked up another critter yesterday evening. Drove to Sulphur Springs Tx and acquired a 6month old male Jackson Chameleon... it took me a while last night setting up his habitat since I had to throw out most of his old things. I believe he spent his preVious life living in a marijuana haze. Tricia pointed out to me that he was
> View attachment 271180
> View attachment 271181
> a very chiiiilllllll little dude.. lol... He was super thirsty and Drank and Drank And Drank... I have been researching for 3 days now in preparation as I have never owned a chameleon before. Previous owners had never named him so he is “Chomper” now.
> View attachment 271179


Oh, he's so cute!!!! 
And so is the chameleon.  Karma points for the rescue!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I would trust this physio with my life. I definitely trust her with my body. She has been putting me back together for over 15 years.


Linda, do you have to pay physio out of pocket or with private insurance -- or does NHS cover it? I think in Denmark it's not covered by the national insurance (unless perhaps it's serious injury), but I haven't researched the question enough, although I should have. (Back and foot problems... Somehow I doubt the GP would send me to a "specialist" based on such complaints...)


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to The Emerald Isle tomorrow morning for an extended weekend kayaking adventure.
> 
> At the end of May, another big trip to another island, in the middle of pretty much no where, where people ride golf carts as cars and have their own island dialect. Own church, cemetary, island school too. Ogh, it’s also slowly sinking away...
> 
> 
> View attachment 271198


 I hope that doesn't dampen your spirits...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Do you think the meerkats are at it again?


mmmm Good point, they just might be.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have never heard him before... but I LIKE it!!!


They didn't make it across the Atlantic??  It's interesting to discover how many European things I take for granted...


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> ???
> You have never heard of Boy George?
> Are you kidding or serious?


Ah, OK. Maybe I should continue taking European things for granted.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't breakoff completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow.
> I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.



I hope the procedure goes smoothly. Good luck


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Hello, CDR friends!
> 
> The eye surgery went great! It's just amazing that the dr could remove the old lens and replace it...and I have NO pain. My only struggle right now is cramming my glasses on over the patch and shield. Hard to get everything lined up to see with one eye.
> 
> They also have a new type of lens to put in that corrects astigmatism. It's good that only my right eye has it, because insurance doesn't pay for the new lens yet. So I had to pay for it [emoji45]. But the vision should be excellent once healed.
> 
> I'm sorry I made such a confusion with where my message was posted. For some reason my brain was addled and I posted in the wrong place, then couldn't move it.
> @Yvonne G, thank you for putting it here...you did right!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I'll post tomorrow on how the eye sees when the patch and shield come off.
> 
> And in 3 weeks, the left eye gets done! [emoji2][emoji872]


Glad to hear it went well! Between you and Noel, at the moment we have a great crew. 
(@AZtortMom Hope your eyes are fixed and well soon! )


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well isn't organic supposed to be the in thing nowadays?


Fair enough...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I concede, You are the winner, as I have nothing to add to this!


Are you kidding me? You're a Star!!! But it was high time we got back on Trek.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So I can just go to a place like Best Buy and ask them for the cord to attach to my TV to get internet?



You will need either an Ethernet socket on it that you can connect with a wire direct to your router... or you need a USB socket on it and you have to buy a “dongle” such as a Google Chromecast or Amazon Firestick.

I think it’s entirely likely your tv has neither. Our tv isn’t particularly old and has neither


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice deck on our rental. Provides a nice view of the area..
> 
> 
> Everyone has to have heard “ Coma Coma Coma Chameleon” song!



KARMA Chameleon ... not Coma


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Well!! All caught up now.
> And it seems that summer is looming on your side whereas winter is looming on my side. At least I can enjoy summer advantages without the pain of the heat.
> So glad it is Thursday today. We are supposed to be getting rain again today. My garden will be very happy.
> Clark is doing much better, so I have stopped soaking him in the morning as well now. As I hate disturbing him when he is sleeping, which is normally the case when I leave in the morning. My acupuncturist has gone a retreat to meditate in silence for 10 days. Now that would never work for me, I cannot stay silent or have no noise for that long. I would go crazy.
> So i tried making an appointment with my Osteopath who I have not seen since January. And he now only comes my way on Wednesdays. Yesterday and next Wednesday were and are public holidays. Sigh - Oh well I will have a break and see how well things go while they are all gone.


What is Summer?


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't been on TFO much the last 3 or 4 days. Just wanted to let you know. I will be going to the hospital tomorrow to have my IVC filter taken out. The blood clot in my left leg has dissipated and the clot in the right leg is still there. It is considered chronic which means it is old. It will wear away slowly but shouldn't breakoff completely at once. Out patient so I will be home tomorrow.
> I need to catch up with what you all have been up to. Maybe Saturday.


Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice deck on our rental. Provides a nice view of the area..
> 
> 
> Everyone has to have heard “ Coma Coma Coma Chameleon” song!


 OK, the poor guy has been left, ahem, high and dry, but I'm sure it wasn't *that* bad!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Any clue what we are up to this weekend?
> 
> 
> View attachment 271281


I have a sinking feeling about it...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Actually seeing Cathie's response I realise what you were saying. Our TV does not want to connect to the internet, so we bought media player that does and we play Netflix through that. It works like a bomb. [emoji23]


Like a bomb??


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Linda, do you have to pay physio out of pocket or with private insurance -- or does NHS cover it? I think in Denmark it's not covered by the national insurance (unless perhaps it's serious injury), but I haven't researched the question enough, although I should have. (Back and foot problems... Somehow I doubt the GP would send me to a "specialist" based on such complaints...)



I had NHS treatment from the Physio and if I had been to my GP I could have been referred for more. They do, however, usually restrict it to a maximum of 6 appointments unless it is for exceptional reasons and the wait for appointments can be lengthy.

The one I see has a private practice. I was covered by private health insurance through work when I first saw her. Even the Health Insurance companies limit you to 6 appointments and they won’t pay for the “maintenance” visits I do to keep may back moving. They will only pay for treatment for a specific ailment.

Same applies to dermatology. My husband is a redhead and was referred to dermatology for a dodgy looking mole. He got that seen to privately through his employer’s health insurance and they paid for the treatment and subsequent follow-ups. The mole was fine, no cancer, but JoesDad now returns annually to get his many moles checked over as you cannot be too careful. Health insurance won’t pay out again unless he needs treatment again.

It costs me £50 for each physio appointment. (US$65, €58, SA Rand 950)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Glad to hear it went well! Between you and Noel, at the moment we have a great crew.
> (@AZtortMom Hope your eyes are fixed and well soon! )



I think the Wool Spider, if she exists, needs to start making eye patches. Maybe the one-legged pirate has a few spares?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> View attachment 271293


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I had NHS treatment from the Physio and if I had been to my GP I could have been referred for more. They do, however, usually restrict it to a maximum of 6 appointments unless it is for exceptional reasons and the wait for appointments can be lengthy.
> 
> The one I see has a private practice. I was covered by private health insurance through work when I first saw her. Even the Health Insurance companies limit you to 6 appointments and they won’t pay for the “maintenance” visits I do to keep may back moving. They will only pay for treatment for a specific ailment.
> 
> Same applies to dermatology. My husband is a redhead and was referred to dermatology for a dodgy looking mole. He got that seen to privately through his employer’s health insurance and they paid for the treatment and subsequent follow-ups. The mole was fine, no cancer, but JoesDad now returns annually to get his many moles checked over as you cannot be too careful. Health insurance won’t pay out again unless he needs treatment again.
> 
> It costs me £50 for each physio appointment. (US$65, €58, SA Rand 950)


Thank you for the detailed answer. This is when I miss Turkey and our private insurance there...


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I shall be off to the gym shortly to do my exercises. I have started going for a swim straight after which helps me recover. It’s more a gentle wallow that serious swimming as my knee really isn’t working enough for that. It’s odd that I can walk pretty normally, if carefully, now but kicking for swimming is still quite difficult.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I got swamped with housework and missed a day in the life of the CDR. Glad most of us are fine or on the mend. 
I don't remember which was the last photo I posted, so apologies if I repeat something.

Photo 4/12. "Nærhed" -- Proximity or Closeness. I submitted the second picture of this duck drama. 





Photo 5/12. "Forgængelig" - Transient.




Photo 6/12. "Grænse" - Border. I submitted a similar imagine, but given a bit more time to review the outtakes, I prefer this one: 




It took me the longest imaginable time to get to half of the photo-marathon. The six images that will follow were all shot in one hour.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What is Summer?
> 
> View attachment 271297


Brrr, No thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Like a bomb??


Yip, REALLY well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I had NHS treatment from the Physio and if I had been to my GP I could have been referred for more. They do, however, usually restrict it to a maximum of 6 appointments unless it is for exceptional reasons and the wait for appointments can be lengthy.
> 
> The one I see has a private practice. I was covered by private health insurance through work when I first saw her. Even the Health Insurance companies limit you to 6 appointments and they won’t pay for the “maintenance” visits I do to keep may back moving. They will only pay for treatment for a specific ailment.
> 
> Same applies to dermatology. My husband is a redhead and was referred to dermatology for a dodgy looking mole. He got that seen to privately through his employer’s health insurance and they paid for the treatment and subsequent follow-ups. The mole was fine, no cancer, but JoesDad now returns annually to get his many moles checked over as you cannot be too careful. Health insurance won’t pay out again unless he needs treatment again.
> 
> It costs me £50 for each physio appointment. (US$65, €58, SA Rand 950)


Wow, That is expensive. It costs me R590 for the osteopath and depending on how long the session is with the acupuncturist anything between R350 and R600.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yip, REALLY well.



Hope you have a blast... or would that be wrong to say? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I shall be off to the gym shortly to do my exercises. I have started going for a swim straight after which helps me recover. It’s more a gentle wallow that serious swimming as my knee really isn’t working enough for that. It’s odd that I can walk pretty normally, if carefully, now but kicking for swimming is still quite difficult.


Same knee but different muscle movement. And you have the resistance of the water to contend with as well.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I got swamped with housework and missed a day in the life of the CDR. Glad most of us are fine or on the mend.
> I don't remember which was the last photo I posted, so apologies if I repeat something.
> 
> Photo 4/12. "Nærhed" -- Proximity or Closeness. I submitted the second picture of this duck drama.
> 
> View attachment 271298
> View attachment 271299
> 
> 
> Photo 5/12. "Forgængelig" - Transient.
> 
> View attachment 271300
> 
> 
> Photo 6/12. "Grænse" - Border. I submitted a similar imagine, but given a bit more time to review the outtakes, I prefer this one:
> 
> View attachment 271301
> 
> 
> It took me the longest imaginable time to get to half of the photo-marathon. The six images that will follow were all shot in one hour.


You really are very talented. I love your photo's.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a blast... or would that be wrong to say? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji33]


Perfect.!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Photo 7/12. "Fråds" -- Wasteful Consumption. 




If you know me, you probably also know I'm very uncomfortable about balloons because of the damage they inflict on the environment. Balloons aren't banned in our house, but they aren't encouraged. I don't buy them, and we're not using them at daughter's birthday parties. Every event for kids, however, seems to require a multitude of balloons, even in a generally green city of Roskilde. This photo was taken after a science event for kids, and of course many balloons have been left behind because they were simply too many.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Photo 7/12. "Fråds" -- Wasteful Consumption.
> 
> View attachment 271302
> 
> 
> If you know me, you probably also know I'm very uncomfortable about balloons because of the damage they inflict on the environment. Balloons aren't banned in our house, but they aren't encouraged. I don't buy them, and we're not using them at daughter's birthday parties. Every event for kids, however, seems to require a multitude of balloons, even in a generally green city of Roskilde. This photo was taken after a science event for kids, and of course many balloons have been left behind because they were simply too many.



Hey what camera setup do you use?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> KARMA Chameleon ... not Coma



Darn spell checker!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> In fact, two large houses. One on the Ocean side, one on the Bay Side. About 20 plus peeps paddling.



I think renting houses for groups is the best way to go. I use Airbnb & have had nothing but good experiences!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. How is Chomper doing?



Good morning Carol!!! I think he’s doing great. His appetite is good and he seems to like his environment)) I love watching him!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Going on that theory re the rain then am I supposed to wait for the third disaster? I don't think I can take anymore.



I hope not! Swear I wasn’t wishing anymore on you


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I couldn't see what he was eating. What do you feed him?



That was a hornworm. He’s an insectivore so crickets, super worms, roaches, etc... he can have some fruit and salad but I haven’t seen him touch that yet...


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> I gotta say...I don't think you missed anything worthwhile.



Lol!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> They didn't make it across the Atlantic??  It's interesting to discover how many European things I take for granted...



Apparently they did... and EVERYONE (besides me) knows them.. I must have been locked in my bubble again [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I think renting houses for groups is the best way to go. I use Airbnb & have had nothing but good experiences!



Yes, these two are rented out with VRBO. Perfect houses for groups.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> What is Summer?
> 
> View attachment 271297



I’ve got an extra room that you can use until that horrible season passes


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Apparently they did... and EVERYONE (besides me) knows them.. I must have been locked in my bubble again [emoji16]



They did....Boy George & Co were very popular in the day...(coming from a non-musicy type person). Their songs, esp Chameleon...was on the radio all the time...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I got swamped with housework and missed a day in the life of the CDR. Glad most of us are fine or on the mend.
> I don't remember which was the last photo I posted, so apologies if I repeat something.
> 
> Photo 4/12. "Nærhed" -- Proximity or Closeness. I submitted the second picture of this duck drama.
> 
> View attachment 271298
> View attachment 271299
> 
> 
> Photo 5/12. "Forgængelig" - Transient.
> 
> View attachment 271300
> 
> 
> Photo 6/12. "Grænse" - Border. I submitted a similar imagine, but given a bit more time to review the outtakes, I prefer this one:
> 
> View attachment 271301
> 
> 
> It took me the longest imaginable time to get to half of the photo-marathon. The six images that will follow were all shot in one hour.



Gorgeous


----------



## Maro2Bear

This morning, while we have good weather, the plan is to head out to Cape Lookout.. hoping for calm waves..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow, That is expensive. It costs me R590 for the osteopath and depending on how long the session is with the acupuncturist anything between R350 and R600.



That’s it!!! I’m moving to Africa... it’s looks to me that the cost of living is WAY cheaper!!! Not to mention you have really awesome wildlife!


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> Here is a view of my property from the lake
> View attachment 270999
> View attachment 271001
> 
> And then, back at the house
> View attachment 271002
> View attachment 271003


Beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, these two are rented out with VRBO. Perfect houses for groups.



I rented one in Yellville Arkansas on the Buffalo River for the end of June.. about 12 of us)


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice deck on our rental. Provides a nice view of the area..
> 
> 
> Everyone has to have heard “ Coma Coma Coma Chameleon” song!


Well now I have it stuck in my head.


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Well now I have it stuck in my head.



I’m so Repressed!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I hope not! Swear I wasn’t wishing anymore on you


Thank goodness for that. Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That was a hornworm. He’s an insectivore so crickets, super worms, roaches, etc... he can have some fruit and salad but I haven’t seen him touch that yet...


So are you then having to keep live insects for him? I find this very interesting. Maybe he can help with any flies that you have?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> They did....Boy George & Co were very popular in the day...(coming from a non-musicy type person). Their songs, esp Chameleon...was on the radio all the time...


Heather was most probably busy with her critters.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s it!!! I’m moving to Africa... it’s looks to me that the cost of living is WAY cheaper!!! Not to mention you have really awesome wildlife!


Maybe, but the salaries are not that high. So it does not work out to be that cheap at all. For me that is a lot of money to be paying. Fortunately for now it is covered by my medical aid, but that will be running out soon and then I will need to pay it out of my own pocket.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Omw. That is also far too early for me to see. It just looks so wrong!!



Right!!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Fencing?
> 
> View attachment 271291



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So I can just go to a place like Best Buy and ask them for the cord to attach to my TV to get internet?



Carol is right!!
Just buy a cheap DVD player. They have apps loaded on them, so you could get Netflix, Hulu and others. Netflix is $13 a month or if your daughter or grandkids have it all they need to do is give you their email and password and you can watch for free.


----------



## Ben02

I feel like I’m getting consumed by the CDR, I spend more time here now then anywhere else in the forum, that’s not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I feel like I’m getting consumed by the CDR, I spend more time here now then anywhere else in the forum, that’s not necessarily a bad thing



It’s easy to get lost in the gloom here [emoji23]

Explaining to your mates that you’re hanging out online with a group of people many of whom are old enough to be your parent or grandparent might be harder!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> It’s easy to get lost in the gloom here [emoji23]
> 
> Explaining to your mates that you’re hanging out online with a group of people many of whom are old enough to be your parent or grandparent might be harder!


That is very true


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess the only way to get out of Facebook is to just never go there ever again. I've tried to delete my account, but under my 'settings' there is only a 'deactivate' button. If you just deactivate the account, then any time you go back to facebook you're automatically back in or re-activated. Since I have two accounts, Ivan Gamaz and Even Gomer, I wanted to delete both, but when I deactivate Ivan then go back in to go to Even it gives me the reactivated Ivan account. When I go to Yahoo for instructions they tell me to hit the delete account button, but on my screen there is no 'delete account' button, only a deactivate button. So no more facebook for me, I'll just not go there ever again. I've signed up for a mewe account and I guess that'll have to do.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I guess the only way to get out of Facebook is to just never go there ever again. I've tried to delete my account, but under my 'settings' there is only a 'deactivate' button. If you just deactivate the account, then any time you go back to facebook you're automatically back in or re-activated. Since I have two accounts, Ivan Gamaz and Even Gomer, I wanted to delete both, but when I deactivate Ivan then go back in to go to Even it gives me the reactivated Ivan account. When I go to Yahoo for instructions they tell me to hit the delete account button, but on my screen there is no 'delete account' button, only a deactivate button. So no more facebook for me, I'll just not go there ever again. I've signed up for a mewe account and I guess that'll have to do.


What’s the trouble with Facebook Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> What’s the trouble with Facebook Yvonne?


They told me I wasn't going to be able to get my messages unless I downloaded "Messenger." I tried to download it, but there comes a page where you're supposed to enter your mobile number. And that's the only option on the page, enter the mobile number. No x to quit the page, no other option besides a mobile, nothing. And if you enter your land line number, which I did just to get out of the page, the next page tells you that they've sent you a text with a number for you to enter on the screen. My land line doesn't receive texts. It just irritated me so, that I decided to quit the whole thing. But now I can't quit. Very irritating. I don't know why I worried about not getting my messages. I've never ever gotten any messages, so why start worrying about not getting them now?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> So I can just go to a place like Best Buy and ask them for the cord to attach to my TV to get internet?


You probably can. I always use my tv as the monitor. I do always ask at best buy but sometimes their cords are pricey. Most of the cords you need can be found anywhere. You just have to have the remote to switch the input. It can go back to a tv when you are done. It also depends on your tv. But I'm sure the Geek Squad can help you figure out what cords you need.


Yvonne G said:


> So I can just go to a place like Best Buy and ask them for the cord to attach to my TV to get internet?


I don't know what happened. My phone froze up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You probably can. I always use my tv as the monitor. I do always ask at best buy but sometimes their cords are pricey. Most of the cords you need can be found anywhere. You just have to have the remote to switch the input. It can go back to a tv when you are done. It also depends on your tv. But I'm sure the Geek Squad can help you figure out what cords you need.
> 
> I don't know what happened. My phone froze up.


There's a menu on my Directv that includes connecting to the internet, however, I'm not sure my TV has the correct receptacles to plug the cord into. I'm going to take a picture of the back of the TV and take it with me to Best Buy.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Photo 7/12. "Fråds" -- Wasteful Consumption.
> 
> View attachment 271302
> 
> 
> If you know me, you probably also know I'm very uncomfortable about balloons because of the damage they inflict on the environment. Balloons aren't banned in our house, but they aren't encouraged. I don't buy them, and we're not using them at daughter's birthday parties. Every event for kids, however, seems to require a multitude of balloons, even in a generally green city of Roskilde. This photo was taken after a science event for kids, and of course many balloons have been left behind because they were simply too many.


Hear hear! I'm right with you Lena!
I hate it when I see people releasing hundreds of balloons - even if it's done to mark the death of someone. There must be worthwhile ways to remember the dead than to risk killing wildlife. Giving the money to charity would be far better. 
I also hate those chinese lanterns that have become popular. They not only start fires, but the wires in them also harm farm animals and wildlife. 
Some stores have banned them in the UK but not enough!
OK rant over - calm down and breathe Lyn!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hear hear! I'm right with you Lena!
> I hate it when I see people releasing hundreds of balloons - even if it's done to mark the death of someone. There must be worthwhile ways to remember the dead than to risk killing wildlife. Giving the money to charity would be far better.
> I also hate those chinese lanterns that have become popular. They not only start fires, but the wires in them also harm farm animals and wildlife.
> Some stores have banned them in the UK but not enough!
> OK rant over - calm down and breathe Lyn!


Yeah, there's a commercial for some sort of medication that shows releasing hundreds of those fire lanterns. I've always wondered if they start fires. When I googled it they said about the wires falling to earth and causing havoc. I didn't even think about the wires.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, there's a commercial for some sort of medication that shows releasing hundreds of those fire lanterns. I've always wondered if they start fires. When I googled it they said about the wires falling to earth and causing havoc. I didn't even think about the wires.


I watched one that was released from a house in a nearby street. It flew over the roof of the houses and then landed on the bonnet of a car in a car park near my house. There was no way I could get to it and no one in the car park, so it scorched the paintwork, I could hear the driver shouting when he found it!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> There's a menu on my Directv that includes connecting to the internet, however, I'm not sure my TV has the correct receptacles to plug the cord into. I'm going to take a picture of the back of the TV and take it with me to Best Buy.


That's the best way. Your tv would have to be really older not to have something. I have direct tv too. With internet and WiFi. I had a computer(gone) now. The monitor was my tv but doing it that way you can't watch both at the same time. I'm using a laptop now. I must be too durn spoiled.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
It's a long May Day Bank Holiday weekend for us in the UK, and although this time last year we had the highest temps on record, this year we are back to ground frost and even snow in Scotland and on high ground! Brrrr!!
I've been busy sorting out my shed.....why on earth I ever needed to buy a mitre saw and stand I don't know.  It must have been a good idea at the time.
I also have a never used workbench and an assortment of other tools.
I think I need to do car boot sale!
Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well just got home from having the IVC filter. Everything went fine. I am glad to have that filter out. I felt that it was a ticking time bomb that would break loose and go to my heart.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> It's a long May Day Bank Holiday weekend for us in the UK, and although this time last year we had the highest temps on record, this year we are back to ground frost and even snow in Scotland and on high ground! Brrrr!!
> I've been busy sorting out my shed.....why on earth I ever needed to buy a mitre saw and stand I don't know.  It must have been a good idea at the time.
> I also have a never used workbench and an assortment of other tools.
> I think I need to do car boot sale!
> Hope everyone is having a good day!


I think we know a guy that likes tools...Hope your having a great one too!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just got home from having the IVC filter. Everything went fine. I am glad to have that filter out. I felt that it was a ticking time bomb that would break loose and go to my heart.


That's good news Ray, and something less for you to worry about.
Glad it all went well.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday everyone 



[emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So are you then having to keep live insects for him? I find this very interesting. Maybe he can help with any flies that you have?



Yes I am... i was excited about catching him bugs but now I have read that I should not allow him to eat wild caught bugs due to parasite (and other things) exposure.. :-((. Makes sense though . Captive Bred’s have no immunity to such...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Maybe, but the salaries are not that high. So it does not work out to be that cheap at all. For me that is a lot of money to be paying. Fortunately for now it is covered by my medical aid, but that will be running out soon and then I will need to pay it out of my own pocket.



Well that sucks.. why does your medical aid run out? Africa may be a retirement option then...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> There's a menu on my Directv that includes connecting to the internet, however, I'm not sure my TV has the correct receptacles to plug the cord into. I'm going to take a picture of the back of the TV and take it with me to Best Buy.



It should connect through your direct tv box.. that’s what I have.. do you have a wireless router?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> You will need either an Ethernet socket on it that you can connect with a wire direct to your router... or you need a USB socket on it and you have to buy a “dongle” such as a Google Chromecast or Amazon Firestick.
> 
> I think it’s entirely likely your tv has neither. Our tv isn’t particularly old and has neither


I have direct tv and connected my tv to the computer. It's not an expensive tv either. The tv might have to be your monitor though. I've done it several times. It's just I have a laptop now and use WiFi for it or I would still be watching internet on my tv. I've never done Netflix but I watched utube and everything else online. Or I'm not understanding what Yavonne wants and that's possible. I was assuming that Netflix is a service you pay for through the internet.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 271332
> View attachment 271333
> 
> [emoji4]


me too


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just got home from having the IVC filter. Everything went fine. I am glad to have that filter out. I felt that it was a ticking time bomb that would break loose and go to my heart.


I'm so glad to see that you feel good enough to post. Things are looking up for the three of you.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I would say cute, but they are ugly things. So I will just say......SWEEEET!![emoji6] [emoji3]


That crazy toad lets me get up close and personal and take a picture. All the other toads that I kind of protected over the years in my yard hop away. He is living at the back wall of our home beside the back door.. I can walk in and out the back door and he just sits there like he's home.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hope you have a blast... or would that be wrong to say? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji33]


hehehehe


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> That crazy toad lets me get up close and personal and take a picture. All the other toads that I kind of protected over the years in my yard hop away. He is living at the back wall of our home beside the back door.. I can walk in and out the back door and he just sits there like he's home.



We never see toads. Once in a while I can hear them in the distance.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> They did....Boy George & Co were very popular in the day...(coming from a non-musicy type person). Their songs, esp Chameleon...was on the radio all the time...


I'll have to look that one up too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes I am... i was excited about catching him bugs but now I have read that I should not allow him to eat wild caught bugs due to parasite (and other things) exposure.. :-((. Makes sense though . Captive Bred’s have no immunity to such...


What kind of bugs does the little one eat? I may have missed the new name...


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> We never see toads. Once in a while I can hear them in the distance.


I like all the toads that have lived in my yard but he's special. I usually only see or find one each year. I'm sure this is the same toad from last year because he's got the same habits. He enjoys sitting on my bags for recycling cans. I think I'm hearing him in the mornings before sunrise. He sounds like a baby bird that won't stop singing .I think I'll make him a place to be safe and give the little one a name. {since I've been adopted}


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice deck on our rental. Provides a nice view of the area..
> 
> 
> Everyone has to have heard “ Coma Coma Coma Chameleon” song!


I remember it now. That was one of my favorites. Now I have to find it on utube so it can be a part of my library.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> What kind of bugs does the little one eat? I may have missed the new name...



So far, horn worms, super worms, roaches, and crickets... we named him Chomper )


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Hey what camera setup do you use?



Canon 70d. Participants weren’t allowed to edit the photos (I did a little brightening and contrast before posting here), so I set the camera on “Monochrome” to get black-and-white images.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hear hear! I'm right with you Lena!
> I hate it when I see people releasing hundreds of balloons - even if it's done to mark the death of someone. There must be worthwhile ways to remember the dead than to risk killing wildlife. Giving the money to charity would be far better.
> I also hate those chinese lanterns that have become popular. They not only start fires, but the wires in them also harm farm animals and wildlife.
> Some stores have banned them in the UK but not enough!
> OK rant over - calm down and breathe Lyn!



And me! 

Both annoy me SO much!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just got home from having the IVC filter. Everything went fine. I am glad to have that filter out. I felt that it was a ticking time bomb that would break loose and go to my heart.



Glad to hear it went well [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> They must enjoy playing with your son or you'd have a bunch of tailess anoles. Here is a picture of my wild toad from last year that decided to back to me.
> View attachment 271270



I think he’s gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! We are just waiting for daughter to arrive before heading to Luton to watch Luton Town’s last match of the season. 

They’re definitely promoted, but this match will determine the club that wins the League. 

Luton (currently top) are playing Oxford Utd (12th)

Barnsley (currently 2nd) are playing away at Bristol Rovers (16th)

Luton must do better than Barnsley to win the league. The matches are on simultaneously and everyone will be watching their phones as well as the pitch!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all. My pix from yesterday arent downloading properly....  so no pix updates. So far, so good and the weather is cooperating. Sun half day yesterday, then partly overcast. Paddled by some islands that were absolutrly filled with nesting birds....all types of gulls as well as big brown pelicans! We did manage to paddle out to where the Atlantic Ocean comes crashing in to the barrier island chain. Rugged, nice.

*And*! A very large green turtle popped up right in front of me! Big round head, flippers and a cute green slippery wet back. All in an instant, so no pix.

Today, off to Bear Island.. Have a great Saturday. Enjoy.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all. My pix from yesterday arent downloading properly....  so no pix updates. So far, so good and the weather is cooperating. Sun half day yesterday, then partly overcast. Paddled by some islands that were absolutrly filled with nesting birds....all types of gulls as well as big brown pelicans! We did manage to paddle out to where the Atlantic Ocean comes crashing in to the barrier island chain. Rugged, nice.
> 
> *And*! A very large green turtle popped up right in front of me! Big round head, flippers and a cute green slippery wet back. All in an instant, so no pix.
> 
> Today, off to Bear Island.. Have a great Saturday. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 271375



Sounds like lots of fun and excitement. Have fun n stay safe


----------



## Reptilony

Kristoff said:


> Canon 70d. Participants weren’t allowed to edit the photos (I did a little brightening and contrast before posting here), so I set the camera on “Monochrome” to get black-and-white images.



Ok what lens?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Ok what lens?




Don’t forget, Canon’s upgrade to the 70D is the 80D. Some info on the differences/upgrades.

https://cameradecision.com/compare/Canon-EOS-70D-vs-Canon-EOS-80D


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I’ve got an extra room that you can use until that horrible season passes



I’d love that! When I’m in Canada too. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So are you then having to keep live insects for him? I find this very interesting. Maybe he can help with any flies that you have?



Organic insecticide! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> I feel like I’m getting consumed by the CDR, I spend more time here now then anywhere else in the forum, that’s not necessarily a bad thing





JoesMum said:


> It’s easy to get lost in the gloom here [emoji23]
> 
> Explaining to your mates that you’re hanging out online with a group of people many of whom are old enough to be your parent or grandparent might be harder!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

*stern face on* I hope you’re working on your GCSEs though!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I guess the only way to get out of Facebook is to just never go there ever again. I've tried to delete my account, but under my 'settings' there is only a 'deactivate' button. If you just deactivate the account, then any time you go back to facebook you're automatically back in or re-activated. Since I have two accounts, Ivan Gamaz and Even Gomer, I wanted to delete both, but when I deactivate Ivan then go back in to go to Even it gives me the reactivated Ivan account. When I go to Yahoo for instructions they tell me to hit the delete account button, but on my screen there is no 'delete account' button, only a deactivate button. So no more facebook for me, I'll just not go there ever again. I've signed up for a mewe account and I guess that'll have to do.



But if the Forum is down, we’ll need to find you somewhere!?!


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just got home from having the IVC filter. Everything went fine. I am glad to have that filter out. I felt that it was a ticking time bomb that would break loose and go to my heart.



Good to hear!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I like all the toads that have lived in my yard but he's special. I usually only see or find one each year. I'm sure this is the same toad from last year because he's got the same habits. He enjoys sitting on my bags for recycling cans. I think I'm hearing him in the mornings before sunrise. He sounds like a baby bird that won't stop singing .I think I'll make him a place to be safe and give the little one a name. {since I've been adopted}



Too bad he’s not a frog. Then I would have suggested that you kiss him and see what happens. You never know...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all. My pix from yesterday arent downloading properly....  so no pix updates. So far, so good and the weather is cooperating. Sun half day yesterday, then partly overcast. Paddled by some islands that were absolutrly filled with nesting birds....all types of gulls as well as big brown pelicans! We did manage to paddle out to where the Atlantic Ocean comes crashing in to the barrier island chain. Rugged, nice.
> 
> *And*! A very large green turtle popped up right in front of me! Big round head, flippers and a cute green slippery wet back. All in an instant, so no pix.
> 
> Today, off to Bear Island.. Have a great Saturday. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 271375



How lucky you are! Enjoy!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Ok what lens?



I couple of Sigmas (aperture 1.4 30mm and 1.8 35-50mm), a Canon macro 2.8 100mm, a Canon “plastic fantastic” 1.8 50mm. Off the top of my head, so I may have mixed up some numbers. Can check if you need me to.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271378



Useful... ‍[emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Happy (quiet) Saturday, roommates!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Happy (quiet) Saturday, roommates!


*From me too !*
Brrrrrr, it is cold in Germany again: 46,4 F ( 8 C ) , rain and some *snowflakes* ! I think I`ll rather stay inside, fire the woodstove and sing ! Maybe in the evening you can hear my newest "nasty weather" song ..... LOL !
I am wishing all a nice weekend with hopefully warmer weather as in Germany.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> *From me too !*
> Brrrrrr, it is cold in Germany again: 46,4 F ( 8 C ) , rain and some *snowflakes* ! I think I`ll rather stay inside, fire the woodstove and sing ! Maybe in the evening you can hear my newest "nasty weather" song ..... LOL !
> I am wishing all a nice weekend with hopefully warmer weather as in Germany.



It sounds dreadful ! It’s rainy here too but at least it’s warm... I will look forward to your nasty weather song!![emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It sounds dreadful ! It’s rainy here too but at least it’s warm... I will look forward to your nasty weather song!![emoji16]


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!! ( A scream against nasty weather mood ). Sorry, my clown I had for breakfast was good.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It sounds dreadful ! It’s rainy here too but at least it’s warm... I will look forward to your nasty weather song!![emoji16]


How warm is it in your corner of the world ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! The rain is supposed to stop today and I’m hoping we can go out n play we have had roads flooding and land washing with all this rain... 
I put a tropical hibiscus in my Chameleon enclosure and I have a gorgeous new bloom this morning. Every time I walk by, it’s like I’m solving a puzzle trying to find him. He is always somewhere in plain sight yet he hides so well!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> They did....Boy George & Co were very popular in the day...(coming from a non-musicy type person). Their songs, esp Chameleon...was on the radio all the time...


Of course, one would have actually had to listen to a radio to have heard them!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee! Saturday! Ray: I'm glad you got that filter out. I see that commercial several times a day about how they break apart.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! The rain is supposed to stop today and I’m hoping we can go out n play we have had roads flooding and land washing with all this rain...
> I put a tropical hibiscus in my Chameleon enclosure and I have a gorgeous new bloom this morning. Every time I walk by, it’s like I’m solving a puzzle trying to find him. He is always somewhere in plain sight yet he hides so well!!!
> View attachment 271379
> View attachment 271380
> View attachment 271381



Hmmm, that looks cozy and tropical, I may just move in if you serve cocktails![emoji484][emoji484][emoji484]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *From me too !*
> Brrrrrr, it is cold in Germany again: 46,4 F ( 8 C ) , rain and some *snowflakes* ! I think I`ll rather stay inside, fire the woodstove and sing ! Maybe in the evening you can hear my newest "nasty weather" song ..... LOL !
> I am wishing all a nice weekend with hopefully warmer weather as in Germany.



Snowflakes? We had hail!  
Good for us though, if you sing today!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! The rain is supposed to stop today and I’m hoping we can go out n play we have had roads flooding and land washing with all this rain...
> I put a tropical hibiscus in my Chameleon enclosure and I have a gorgeous new bloom this morning. Every time I walk by, it’s like I’m solving a puzzle trying to find him. He is always somewhere in plain sight yet he hides so well!!!
> View attachment 271379
> View attachment 271380
> View attachment 271381



Yeah, I don’t see the chameleon! [emoji53]

Not good about the flooding.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Too bad he’s not a frog. Then I would have suggested that you kiss him and see what happens. You never know...


I'm not getting that close! I wouldn't care if he's a frog or a toad in disguise.hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Guess what I finally got enough courage today to do.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So far, horn worms, super worms, roaches, and crickets... we named him Chomper )


Yea I found the little ones name after I asked. I have a new little one too As of today. I'm trying to come up with his perfect name.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> *From me too !*
> Brrrrrr, it is cold in Germany again: 46,4 F ( 8 C ) , rain and some *snowflakes* ! I think I`ll rather stay inside, fire the woodstove and sing ! Maybe in the evening you can hear my newest "nasty weather" song ..... LOL !
> I am wishing all a nice weekend with hopefully warmer weather as in Germany.


I can't wait.


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271378


I would wear those any day


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Happy (quiet) Saturday, roommates!


Probably isn't going to be quiet here in the CDR. With all the weather fun everyone has a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Too bad he’s not a frog. Then I would have suggested that you kiss him and see what happens. You never know...


My two frogs are back this year.....if they ever went away - they may have overwintered in my makeshift pond (underbed storage box)
I was checking it the other day to see if I had a chance to improve things for them but they were there lurking in the bottom of it.
I think I'm going to set up a second and healthier 'pond' , catch them, remove the old one and hopefully they'll settle in again, or maybe I'll just leave the second for them to find.
As pleased as I am to see them, I've no desire to kiss them though they are far too slimy!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271378


They're handy - or rather - footy!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!! ( A scream against nasty weather mood ). Sorry, my clown I had for breakfast was good.


You had a clown for breakfast?
Did he taste funny?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's been sunny but chilly here today.
Looks like some of you are much worse off than me with your rain, hail, snow and floods.
Hope everyone is managing to keep warm and dry!
My sorting out continues but now I could open a superstore rather than just doing a car boot sale.
I hope everyone here is having a good day in spite of the weather.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yea I found the little ones name after I asked. I have a new little one too As of today. I'm trying to come up with his perfect name.
> View attachment 271401


You got your betta fish?
Congratulations!!!
It's a beautiful colour. Can you tell if it's male or female?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> You had a clown for breakfast?
> Did he taste funny?


Yes, he did ! Hello Lyn. Good to see you.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait.


Don`t rush...I am an old woman


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Yes, he did ! Hello Lyn. Good to see you.


Hi Sabine!
I hope all is well with your pups, torts, cats and sheep etc


----------



## Bee62

.... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
Have fun like I had by singing it.


----------



## Bee62

and the origin song, sung by Max Werner in the 80 years


----------



## Bee62

.... and a second nasty weather song from today. 
A very old song ( 1960 ). I love that little funny ( or sad ) song because of the "German`s daughter the singer Bobby Helms sings about.
Many American soldiers had during their time in Germany a "Fraulein", a female friend or wife after the 2. world war was over. This is what the song is about.


----------



## Bee62

and the origin Bobby Helms song


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Don`t rush...I am an old woman


Me too! When I say I can't wait it means "if it happens tomorrow thank God I'm alive"!!!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Me too! When I say I can't wait it means "if it happens tomorrow thank God I'm alive"!!!


Slow but steady ! Like a tortoise


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You got your betta fish?
> Congratulations!!!
> It's a beautiful colour. Can you tell if it's male or female?


He is a half moon, I didn't want one with that difficult of fins but...he seems like he's really healthy. He was only in the pet shop for at the most 2 days I saw him yesterday. He's been swimming and checking out his tank all day. He doesn't act stressed at all. I'm just hoping I made the tank safe enough for him. It seems like I did but time will tell.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Slow but steady ! Like a tortoise


yep hehehehe or I might fall.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> .... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
> Have fun like I had by singing it.


hello. I actually found you today instead of tomorrow. I bet I have a bucket full of rain for my new baby.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I finally got enough courage today to do.
> View attachment 271396


Yeah! You did it! He's beautiful! What's his name?


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yeah! You did it! He's beautiful! What's his name?


I'm just thinking on it. Any ideas?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> .... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
> Have fun like I had by singing it.


Very appropriate!!
That is one song I've not heard before, but I like it very much.
A great performance Bee - thank you!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> and the origin song, sung by Max Werner in the 80 years


Not as good as your version Sabine.
I've not heard of him either.
I assume he's a German artist?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> .... and a second nasty weather song from today.
> A very old song ( 1960 ). I love that little funny ( or sad ) song because of the "German`s daughter the singer Bobby Helms sings about.
> Many American soldiers had during their time in Germany a "Fraulein", a female friend or wife after the 2. world war was over. This is what the song is about.


We are lucky to have a double whammy from you tonight Bea!
That is a very sweet country song and you sang it beautifully.
Thank you again.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> He is a half moon, I didn't want one with that difficult of fins but...he seems like he's really healthy. He was only in the pet shop for at the most 2 days I saw him yesterday. He's been swimming and checking out his tank all day. He doesn't act stressed at all. I'm just hoping I made the tank safe enough for him. It seems like I did but time will tell.


As he is a half moon you could call him Mo (which is half of moon) and could be used for a male or female!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> As he is a half moon you could call him Mo (which is half of moon) and could be used for a male or female!


Actually, I was trying to come up with something with moon involved. And kept thinking of an old song by the Marcels called "Blue Moon".


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My two frogs are back this year.....if they ever went away - they may have overwintered in my makeshift pond (underbed storage box)
> I was checking it the other day to see if I had a chance to improve things for them but they were there lurking in the bottom of it.
> I think I'm going to set up a second and healthier 'pond' , catch them, remove the old one and hopefully they'll settle in again, or maybe I'll just leave the second for them to find.
> As pleased as I am to see them, I've no desire to kiss them though they are far too slimy!


Like minds sometimes agree...they'll stick around if you give them a better place or not. If you give them a better place it'll be their castle.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> .... and a second nasty weather song from today.
> A very old song ( 1960 ). I love that little funny ( or sad ) song because of the "German`s daughter the singer Bobby Helms sings about.
> Many American soldiers had during their time in Germany a "Fraulein", a female friend or wife after the 2. world war was over. This is what the song is about.


Two more great songs by Bee62!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hmmm, that looks cozy and tropical, I may just move in if you serve cocktails![emoji484][emoji484][emoji484]



Come one, come all [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I finally got enough courage today to do.
> View attachment 271396



Awwww! Congratulations! He is beautiful [emoji226]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea I found the little ones name after I asked. I have a new little one too As of today. I'm trying to come up with his perfect name.
> View attachment 271401



My son has named most of the recent additions here.. I like to wait and see their personality before I decide..


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> .... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
> Have fun like I had by singing it.



Thank you Sabine!!! Nothing like a good tune to bring a smile


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> .... and a second nasty weather song from today.
> A very old song ( 1960 ). I love that little funny ( or sad ) song because of the "German`s daughter the singer Bobby Helms sings about.
> Many American soldiers had during their time in Germany a "Fraulein", a female friend or wife after the 2. world war was over. This is what the song is about.



Luv it!!!


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I finally got enough courage today to do.
> View attachment 271396



Yay!! He is so pretty!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I'm just thinking on it. Any ideas?


Hmmm.....no, but if you just watch him for a couple days, something will pop into your mind! [emoji2]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> As he is a half moon you could call him Mo (which is half of moon) and could be used for a male or female!


He is a male, Lyn. Females don't have long fins like that. They are colorful, but not nearly so fancy as the boys.

This is a female halfmoon..


----------



## Reptilony

Ben02 said:


> I would wear those any day



me too!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I feel like I’m getting consumed by the CDR, I spend more time here now then anywhere else in the forum, that’s not necessarily a bad thing


Hahaha. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Reptilony

KarenSoCal said:


> He is a male, Lyn. Females don't have long fins like that. They are colorful, but not nearly so fancy as the boys.
> 
> This is a female halfmoon..
> View attachment 271429



Must be the pretiest female I’ve ever seen, they usually are not so colorful and darker.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> It's a long May Day Bank Holiday weekend for us in the UK, and although this time last year we had the highest temps on record, this year we are back to ground frost and even snow in Scotland and on high ground! Brrrr!!
> I've been busy sorting out my shed.....why on earth I ever needed to buy a mitre saw and stand I don't know.  It must have been a good idea at the time.
> I also have a never used workbench and an assortment of other tools.
> I think I need to do car boot sale!
> Hope everyone is having a good day!


You bought them just in case you needed them. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just got home from having the IVC filter. Everything went fine. I am glad to have that filter out. I felt that it was a ticking time bomb that would break loose and go to my heart.


Well done and congratulations on being IVC fliter free.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 271332
> View attachment 271333
> 
> [emoji4]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes I am... i was excited about catching him bugs but now I have read that I should not allow him to eat wild caught bugs due to parasite (and other things) exposure.. :-((. Makes sense though . Captive Bred’s have no immunity to such...


Lol. I bet hubby is now going to have to accept another cage just for the bugs.[emoji33] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well that sucks.. why does your medical aid run out? Africa may be a retirement option then...


The medical aid here works on a hospital plan which is when you are in hospital you are covered and then you can also have a savings added to your medical aid. The savings part (depending on which plan you take) is 12 months savings available from month 1. But when it is finished then you have to pay out of your own pocket. A lot of companies make their employees take medical aid. But only some will pay 50% of it on your behalf. Most you have to pay 100% of the medical aid yourself. So as a consequence people cannot always afford the best one, they have to take an option which is affordable to them. We are on a relatively good one, but with me seeing the acupuncturist and osteopath and doctors visits for the kids, and Stephen got glasses all of which comes out of the savings part of our medical aid. It means that soon our savings would have been used up and I will have to pay out of my own pocket.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That crazy toad lets me get up close and personal and take a picture. All the other toads that I kind of protected over the years in my yard hop away. He is living at the back wall of our home beside the back door.. I can walk in and out the back door and he just sits there like he's home.


Lol. He is obviously very comfortable with you.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 271369


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271378


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! The rain is supposed to stop today and I’m hoping we can go out n play we have had roads flooding and land washing with all this rain...
> I put a tropical hibiscus in my Chameleon enclosure and I have a gorgeous new bloom this morning. Every time I walk by, it’s like I’m solving a puzzle trying to find him. He is always somewhere in plain sight yet he hides so well!!!
> View attachment 271379
> View attachment 271380
> View attachment 271381


I cannot find him either. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I finally got enough courage today to do.
> View attachment 271396


Yayy. Well done and congratulations.


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271378





Cathie G said:


> Guess what I finally got enough courage today to do.
> View attachment 271396


Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> .... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
> Have fun like I had by singing it.


Lovely as always Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> He is a half moon, I didn't want one with that difficult of fins but...he seems like he's really healthy. He was only in the pet shop for at the most 2 days I saw him yesterday. He's been swimming and checking out his tank all day. He doesn't act stressed at all. I'm just hoping I made the tank safe enough for him. It seems like I did but time will tell.


He is a very handsome fella.


----------



## CarolM

Good Sunday all. 
Yesterday was hockey matches and gardening, so today is going to be a lazy day.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

Yesterday was cold with sudden and very heavy showers... some were sleet ... yuk!

This didn’t dampen enthusiasm for the match which Luton won 3-1 meaning they also won the League having already guaranteed promotion last week. 

The council had banners on the town hall



A local charity was giving out celebratory Ferrero Rocher and got plenty of donations in exchange 



And (Internet photo cos mine was rubbish) there was a trophy presentation at the end


----------



## JoesMum

@Bee62 I will listen to your songs later when I am on wifi. 

Right now, I am on a train to London as we are doing another Hidden London tour this morning. Today’s is exploring behind the scenes at Charing Cross Underground station part of which is disused. It has James Bond connections. More later [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lol. I bet hubby is now going to have to accept another cage just for the bugs.[emoji33] [emoji23]



I very quickly remembered how bad crickets stink!!! They live outside!! The worms and roaches come in nifty self feeding containers and you never would realize they are there so they just sit on a shelf below... the upside, there will always be fishing bait available[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> The medical aid here works on a hospital plan which is when you are in hospital you are covered and then you can also have a savings added to your medical aid. The savings part (depending on which plan you take) is 12 months savings available from month 1. But when it is finished then you have to pay out of your own pocket. A lot of companies make their employees take medical aid. But only some will pay 50% of it on your behalf. Most you have to pay 100% of the medical aid yourself. So as a consequence people cannot always afford the best one, they have to take an option which is affordable to them. We are on a relatively good one, but with me seeing the acupuncturist and osteopath and doctors visits for the kids, and Stephen got glasses all of which comes out of the savings part of our medical aid. It means that soon our savings would have been used up and I will have to pay out of my own pocket.



So essentially you are using your own money which is put into a savings fund to pay for your medical services? What happens to it if you don’t use it? Do you have to pay for the hospital coverage?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday was cold with sudden and very heavy showers... some were sleet ... yuk!
> 
> This didn’t dampen enthusiasm for the match which Luton won 3-1 meaning they also won the League having already guaranteed promotion last week.
> 
> The council had banners on the town hall
> View attachment 271430
> 
> 
> A local charity was giving out celebratory Ferrero Rocher and got plenty of donations in exchange
> View attachment 271431
> 
> 
> And (Internet photo cos mine was rubbish) there was a trophy presentation at the end
> View attachment 271433



Looks like it was enjoyed by many! I don’t follow your sports but I know Ferrero Rocher and I certainly would have donated for that [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning (or afternoon) to all of you! We visited some friends yesterday after the rain stopped, we ate some crawfish.. son got to ride his 4wheeler in the mud. I also did some gardening. All of my cactus had lots of new growth so I was able to cut many pads to start new plants.. today will be home day... my personal favorite!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I very quickly remembered how bad crickets stink!!! They live outside!! The worms and roaches come in nifty self feeding containers and you never would realize they are there so they just sit on a shelf below... the upside, there will always be fishing bait available[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Lol. Well then Hubby must be very happy with the new addition.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So essentially you are using your own money which is put into a savings fund to pay for your medical services? What happens to it if you don’t use it? Do you have to pay for the hospital coverage?


You pay one amount monthly. Which is hospital cover and savings. Any savings you don't use carries over to the next year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> .... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
> Have fun like I had by singing it.


Thank you, Sabine! I had never heard that one before. Your rendition is lovely!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> .... and a second nasty weather song from today.
> A very old song ( 1960 ). I love that little funny ( or sad ) song because of the "German`s daughter the singer Bobby Helms sings about.
> Many American soldiers had during their time in Germany a "Fraulein", a female friend or wife after the 2. world war was over. This is what the song is about.


I had never heard that one either. Your voice is well-suited to the country and western genre. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lol. Well then Hubby must be very happy with the new addition.



Yeah right [emoji57]... hubby doesn’t like any new additions.. he only tolerates them for my sake! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yeah right [emoji57]... hubby doesn’t like any new additions.. he only tolerates them for my sake! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hehehe. He knows which side his bread is buttered.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271461


Is that you Oli? [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Reptilony

CarolM said:


> Is that you Oli? [emoji23] [emoji6]



Myess, woke up like this, tought i’d share...


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Myess, woke up like this, tought i’d share...


Lol. You could always use it for halloween. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Today’s adventure was at Charing Cross underground station. Charing Cross is the place marked on the map as the centre of London. There’s a big of overground rail station and spreading underground, right out to Trafalgar Square, is the underground station. Parts of this are off limits and that includes platforms for what was part of the Jubilee Line that are no longer in use.

These days they serve regularly as a set for movie makers needing to depict the underground, but weirdly it also serves as a New York Subway station occasionally!

The James Bond film Skyfall features a chase sequence that was shot here. So Daniel Craig slid down this escalator 








Subway sign left behind from filming Morpheus



A disused platform (currently hosting a maintenance train)



Maintenance tunnel (also featured in Skyfall)



Seeing the real world from behind the scenes


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> .... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
> Have fun like I had by singing it.


Love this! [emoji177]


Bee62 said:


> .... and a second nasty weather song from today.
> A very old song ( 1960 ). I love that little funny ( or sad ) song because of the "German`s daughter the singer Bobby Helms sings about.
> Many American soldiers had during their time in Germany a "Fraulein", a female friend or wife after the 2. world war was over. This is what the song is about.


I keep getting video unavailable for this [emoji22]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Yeah right [emoji57]... hubby doesn’t like any new additions.. he only tolerates them for my sake! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Same here[emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay 
When I get my chickens, that’s when I’ll know he really loves me! lol!
We have so many pets I just can’t see more in my future . Although I think a box turtle would be a great addition. [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Today’s adventure was at Charing Cross underground station. Charing Cross is the place marked on the map as the centre of London. There’s a big of overground rail station and spreading underground, right out to Trafalgar Square, is the underground station. Parts of this are off limits and that includes platforms for what was part of the Jubilee Line that are no longer in use.
> 
> These days they serve regularly as a set for movie makers needing to depict the underground, but weirdly it also serves as a New York Subway station occasionally!
> 
> The James Bond film Skyfall features a chase sequence that was shot here. So Daniel Craig slid down this escalator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271466
> 
> 
> Subway sign left behind from filming Morpheus
> View attachment 271468
> 
> 
> A disused platform (currently hosting a maintenance train)
> View attachment 271469
> 
> 
> Maintenance tunnel (also featured in Skyfall)
> View attachment 271470
> 
> 
> Seeing the real world from behind the scenes
> View attachment 271471
> 
> 
> View attachment 271472



Wow...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Love this! [emoji177]
> 
> I keep getting video unavailable for this [emoji22]



I usually have to do a search on utube to watch them


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> When I get my chickens, that’s when I’ll know he really loves me! lol!
> We have so many pets I just can’t see more in my future . Although I think a box turtle would be a great addition. [emoji6]



Lol! That’s what I say every time before I get the next one [emoji16]... I really wanted to go get that redfoot from the pet store and hubby actually finally gave in and told me he didn’t care... I just couldn’t see building another large enclosure. I don’t want to be the one that has more than what I can give a good home to. I still have the two small sulcatas who will need a really big space in a couple years... He did bring me home a group of eggs that were going to get bush hogged last week. I am incubating and will then reintroduce them back to the wild... whatever they may be [emoji16]...(I suspect they are Turkeys)


----------



## JoesMum

Something for @Reptilony 

Oli you may find these “artificial rockpools” of interest considering your intended field of study. They’ve been created by ecologists to create habitat on harbour and sea walls.






Website: Vertipools


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My son has named most of the recent additions here.. I like to wait and see their personality before I decide..


Between my son and I, we came up with a name somewhat. I keep thinking of the song blue moon but he also looks like an arrow head when he's swimming. Then he turns into a butterfly. I'm just really glad he settled in so quickly. So far he hasn't gotten any torn fins.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday was cold with sudden and very heavy showers... some were sleet ... yuk!
> 
> This didn’t dampen enthusiasm for the match which Luton won 3-1 meaning they also won the League having already guaranteed promotion last week.
> 
> The council had banners on the town hall
> View attachment 271430
> 
> 
> A local charity was giving out celebratory Ferrero Rocher and got plenty of donations in exchange
> View attachment 271431
> 
> 
> And (Internet photo cos mine was rubbish) there was a trophy presentation at the end
> View attachment 271433


Congratulations to Luton!
Looks like they have a very proud town behind them!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Beautiful fish!!!


Thanks and I'm hoping to keep him that way. I bought one that wasn't on the list I made and actually ruled out a half moon. I was afraid I would miss something in his tank that could tear his fins. So far so good. He just acted so healthy and active I couldn't resist.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271461


Sonic is looking quite sinister there!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yeah right [emoji57]... hubby doesn’t like any new additions.. he only tolerates them for my sake! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


He's a family guy and slightly outnumbered...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today’s adventure was at Charing Cross underground station. Charing Cross is the place marked on the map as the centre of London. There’s a big of overground rail station and spreading underground, right out to Trafalgar Square, is the underground station. Parts of this are off limits and that includes platforms for what was part of the Jubilee Line that are no longer in use.
> 
> These days they serve regularly as a set for movie makers needing to depict the underground, but weirdly it also serves as a New York Subway station occasionally!
> 
> The James Bond film Skyfall features a chase sequence that was shot here. So Daniel Craig slid down this escalator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271466
> 
> 
> Subway sign left behind from filming Morpheus
> View attachment 271468
> 
> 
> A disused platform (currently hosting a maintenance train)
> View attachment 271469
> 
> 
> Maintenance tunnel (also featured in Skyfall)
> View attachment 271470
> 
> 
> Seeing the real world from behind the scenes
> View attachment 271471
> 
> 
> View attachment 271472


Interesting day!
The underground and disused bits of cities fascinate me. I really enjoyed the walk through Mary King's Close in Edinburgh several years ago, which is an old preserved 17th Century street.
I've always wanted to slide down underground escalators too, but it's always been too busy when I've been to London.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Between my son and I, we came up with a name somewhat. I keep thinking of the song blue moon but he also looks like an arrow head when he's swimming. Then he turns into a butterfly. I'm just really glad he settled in so quickly. So far he hasn't gotten any torn fins.


So what did you decide on for the name. Cathie?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening fellow CDRers.
Another dry but very chilly day here - my feet were so cold I had to put socks on which I rarely do in the house, and they are still cold!!
It's not as bad as it is in New York though, I've been having a look at their harbour cam and it's very grey and wet there - it looks like Autumn!
Hope the weather is OK where you are and that you are all enjoying a peaceful Sunday!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> So what did you decide on for the name. Cathie?


I'm still trying to figure that out. My son wants LunaBlu because of the song Blue Moon that came to my mind when I brought him home. But when he swims he looks like an arrow head which are made of flint. Then he looks like a butterfly. He's really active and interesting and he is beautiful. I can't quite decide yet. I like Bluemo.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening fellow CDRers.
> Another dry but very chilly day here - my feet were so cold I had to put socks on which I rarely do in the house, and they are still cold!!
> It's not as bad as it is in New York though, I've been having a look at their harbour cam and it's very grey and wet there - it looks like Autumn!
> Hope the weather is OK where you are and that you are all enjoying a peaceful Sunday!!


It's been cool and misty kind of and so peaceful I wanted to take a nap. Too much like the fall. May is getting tons of flowers but we keep getting April showers too. I'm not complaining because I'm collecting gallons of rain water too help me with my new family member.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> *stern face on* I hope you’re working on your GCSEs though!


Well...he has to take a break now and then. It helps the knowledge sink deeper...so oldies can become goodies.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Between my son and I, we came up with a name somewhat. I keep thinking of the song blue moon but he also looks like an arrow head when he's swimming. Then he turns into a butterfly. I'm just really glad he settled in so quickly. So far he hasn't gotten any torn fins.



Ahhhh the suspense!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening fellow CDRers.
> Another dry but very chilly day here - my feet were so cold I had to put socks on which I rarely do in the house, and they are still cold!!
> It's not as bad as it is in New York though, I've been having a look at their harbour cam and it's very grey and wet there - it looks like Autumn!
> Hope the weather is OK where you are and that you are all enjoying a peaceful Sunday!!



Good evening Lyn... I’m sorry about your weather..it’s warm and pretty here and I’d share the sunshine with you if I could..


----------



## EllieMay

We found this guy visiting our pool today... we have lived here over 6 years and have found lots of critters in the pool... but never a turtle.. I think maybe a heron dropped him.. I didn’t find any injuries so we returned him to the edge of the lake . Hopefully he will be fine..


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We found this guy visiting our pool today... we have lived here over 6 years and have found lots of critters in the pool... but never a turtle.. I think maybe a heron dropped him.. I didn’t find any injuries so we returned him to the edge of the lake . Hopefully he will be fine..
> View attachment 271484


Oh shame poor thing. I hope it does okay in the lake.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> We found this guy visiting our pool today... we have lived here over 6 years and have found lots of critters in the pool... but never a turtle.. I think maybe a heron dropped him.. I didn’t find any injuries so we returned him to the edge of the lake . Hopefully he will be fine..
> View attachment 271484


Hi Heather, he's a very lucky turtle to have been saved from a heron and hopefully any pool chemical treatments in one day! He either had a soft landing or was confused after his ordeal and headed for the first water he saw. Well done for spotting him.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Must be the pretiest female I’ve ever seen, they usually are not so colorful and darker.


He flairs his tail like a peacock. He's cute and funny. I was afraid of the filter tube but he's not. He Loves the thermometer too. Crazy fish. I read that bettas don't like the turbulent filters but he enjoys that corner the best. That's where he slept last night.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Myess, woke up like this, tought i’d share...


My bunny would love your night slippers. I bought these to get her goat...she just looked at me like I was crazy...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> My bunny would love your night slippers. I bought these to get her goat...she just looked at me like I was crazy...


Sorry I tried but between my phone and the computer nothing is working correctly.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We found this guy visiting our pool today... we have lived here over 6 years and have found lots of critters in the pool... but never a turtle.. I think maybe a heron dropped him.. I didn’t find any injuries so we returned him to the edge of the lake . Hopefully he will be fine..
> View attachment 271484


Lucky little turtle and they don't forget a friend.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ahhhh the suspense!!!


hehehe...it could be Bluemo or Flint or Arrow or LunaBlu. I keep wanting the song Blue Moon attached to his name in some way.It fits. There was such a cute little Dumbo ear there wiggling his little ears at me I almost bought him. But my little guy won because he blends into the tank so well that our cat hasn't noticed him even though he swims most of the day. He slept last night. I'll have to cover his tank at night because my brother and I are elderly. We need some light in the house at night and baby needs to sleep


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ahhhh the suspense!!!


hehehe...it could be Bluemo or Flint or Arrow or LunaBlu. I keep wanting the song Blue Moon attached to his name in some way.It fits. There was such a cute little Dumbo ear there wiggling his little ears at me I almost bought him. But my little guy won because he blends into the tank so well that our cat hasn't noticed him even though he swims most of the day. He slept last night. I'll have to cover his tank at night because my brother and I are elderly. We need some light in the house at night and baby needs to sleep


Cathie G said:


> My bunny would love your night slippers. I bought these to get her goat...she just looked at me like I was crazy...


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Something for @Reptilony
> 
> Oli you may find these “artificial rockpools” of interest considering your intended field of study. They’ve been created by ecologists to create habitat on harbour and sea walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website: Vertipools



Thank you for that, that was very interesting, my friend who’s in biology also want’s to have a company dedicated to help wildlife someday. I like these kind of things.


----------



## CarolM

Wow. Now that was a very quick catch up. Good Monday all. Back to the grindstone again. Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go.... Have a good Monday. 
Btw Heather what happened in your meeting on friday regarding your job?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I finally got enough courage today to do.
> View attachment 271396



Bought an ornament? [emoji53]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s a public holiday here in the UK, so we have another day off 

The sun is currently shining... we will enjoy it while it lasts which won’t be long according to the forecast unfortunately.

JoesDad and I have no plans except to do a few things around the house


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> .... and here I proudly present my first nasty weather song: *"Rain in may"* . I think this song is very suitable when I look outside and on my calender.
> Have fun like I had by singing it.



Thank you, Sabine! [emoji173]️ I don’t feel down any more. And O could listen to this all May long! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> .... and a second nasty weather song from today.
> A very old song ( 1960 ). I love that little funny ( or sad ) song because of the "German`s daughter the singer Bobby Helms sings about.
> Many American soldiers had during their time in Germany a "Fraulein", a female friend or wife after the 2. world war was over. This is what the song is about.



Couldn’t listen to this for some reason... Will try again later!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> He is a half moon, I didn't want one with that difficult of fins but...he seems like he's really healthy. He was only in the pet shop for at the most 2 days I saw him yesterday. He's been swimming and checking out his tank all day. He doesn't act stressed at all. I'm just hoping I made the tank safe enough for him. It seems like I did but time will tell.



Ah! I didn’t see him there. What a beautiful color!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> As he is a half moon you could call him Mo (which is half of moon) and could be used for a male or female!



Which is a better name than On, the other half of moon.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Like minds sometimes agree...they'll stick around if you give them a better place or not. If you give them a better place it'll be their castle.



I knew at least one of them is a prince in disguise! He’ll probably appreciate the castle


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Must be the pretiest female I’ve ever seen, they usually are not so colorful and darker.



I hope you don’t repeat this to your wife. She might take it the wrong way. I know I would! [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday was cold with sudden and very heavy showers... some were sleet ... yuk!
> 
> This didn’t dampen enthusiasm for the match which Luton won 3-1 meaning they also won the League having already guaranteed promotion last week.
> 
> The council had banners on the town hall
> View attachment 271430
> 
> 
> A local charity was giving out celebratory Ferrero Rocher and got plenty of donations in exchange
> View attachment 271431
> 
> 
> And (Internet photo cos mine was rubbish) there was a trophy presentation at the end
> View attachment 271433



So you’ve bought Ferreros from a charity? Good choice!

Well done to Luton!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I very quickly remembered how bad crickets stink!!! They live outside!! The worms and roaches come in nifty self feeding containers and you never would realize they are there so they just sit on a shelf below... the upside, there will always be fishing bait available[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Myess, woke up like this, tought i’d share...



Thank you..? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Love this! [emoji177]
> 
> I keep getting video unavailable for this [emoji22]



Same here. On both counts.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lol! That’s what I say every time before I get the next one [emoji16]... I really wanted to go get that redfoot from the pet store and hubby actually finally gave in and told me he didn’t care... I just couldn’t see building another large enclosure. I don’t want to be the one that has more than what I can give a good home to. I still have the two small sulcatas who will need a really big space in a couple years... He did bring me home a group of eggs that were going to get bush hogged last week. I am incubating and will then reintroduce them back to the wild... whatever they may be [emoji16]...(I suspect they are Turkeys)



You might as well keep them till Thanksgiving in that case 
Yeah, Sullies will want their space... It was a very beautiful Redfoot though...


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Between my son and I, we came up with a name somewhat. I keep thinking of the song blue moon but he also looks like an arrow head when he's swimming. Then he turns into a butterfly. I'm just really glad he settled in so quickly. So far he hasn't gotten any torn fins.


"Blue moon" makes me think of another song. I'd call him Tony.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> He's a family guy and slightly outnumbered...


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s a public holiday here in the UK, so we have another day off
> 
> The sun is currently shining... we will enjoy it while it lasts which won’t be long according to the forecast unfortunately.
> 
> JoesDad and I have no plans except to do a few things around the house


Good morning, Linda! Enjoy your day, and your sunshine, and please send it over to us as soon as you're done with it.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!
The next installment of my photo-marathon pics. (Almost done!)

8/12. "Lonely."



Photo 9/12. "United." (This is the first place in its category.)




Three more to go. Coming soon. Wishing everyone a Marvelous Monday!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, Linda! Enjoy your day, and your sunshine, and please send it over to us as soon as you're done with it.



It’s gone already  I have no idea where it slunk off to. Somewhere warm probably


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s a public holiday here in the UK, so we have another day off
> 
> The sun is currently shining... we will enjoy it while it lasts which won’t be long according to the forecast unfortunately.
> 
> JoesDad and I have no plans except to do a few things around the house


A lazy day in other words!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Which is a better name than On, the other half of moon.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> The next installment of my photo-marathon pics. (Almost done!)
> 
> 8/12. "Lonely."
> 
> View attachment 271527
> 
> Photo 9/12. "United." (This is the first place in its category.)
> 
> View attachment 271528
> 
> 
> Three more to go. Coming soon. Wishing everyone a Marvelous Monday!


Awesome pics again. And I can see why you won the category. Although personally I think that they all should have won.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow. Now that was a very quick catch up. Good Monday all. Back to the grindstone again. Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go.... Have a good Monday.
> Btw Heather what happened in your meeting on friday regarding your job?



I drove 8 hours for no official answers. I think it was a BS political meeting to try and find out everyone’s feelings and put on a happy face. I’m not sure these guys know what their official plan is for our branches . I’m not too good at keeping my mouth shut these days when something seems off. They contradicted themselves with their own statements and I questioned them about it. They still couldn’t answer my questions. They went to great lengths to assure me they they had plans for me and many different management rolls they were considering but it didn’t really mean very much after hearing all of the other Mumbai jumbo... my main concern was making sure my guys in my branch are taken care of.... so at this point, it’s just a wait n see game ‍


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> The next installment of my photo-marathon pics. (Almost done!)
> 
> 8/12. "Lonely."
> 
> View attachment 271527
> 
> Photo 9/12. "United." (This is the first place in its category.)
> 
> View attachment 271528
> 
> 
> Three more to go. Coming soon. Wishing everyone a Marvelous Monday!



I can see why “United” took 1st... stunning Lena!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Monday. I’m off work today and taking son to dentist appointment... maybe not a fun morning but hopefully a lazy afternoon! Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I drove 8 hours for no official answers. I think it was a BS political meeting to try and find out everyone’s feelings and put on a happy face. I’m not sure these guys know what their official plan is for our branches . I’m not too good at keeping my mouth shut these days when something seems off. They contradicted themselves with their own statements and I questioned them about it. They still couldn’t answer my questions. They went to great lengths to assure me they they had plans for me and many different management rolls they were considering but it didn’t really mean very much after hearing all of the other Mumbai jumbo... my main concern was making sure my guys in my branch are taken care of.... so at this point, it’s just a wait n see game ‍


Oh no. Typical top management mentality. They hire their employees based on their intelligence and ability to do the job and yet treat them as if they are stupid!! I am sorry that you had a wasted trip.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Awesome pics again. And I can see why you won the category. Although personally I think that they all should have won.



I agree. The standard must have been very high!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> hello. I actually found you today instead of tomorrow. I bet I have a bucket full of rain for my new baby.


Sure !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Not as good as your version Sabine.
> I've not heard of him either.
> I assume he's a German artist?


Thank you very much Lyn. Max Werner is an artist from the Netherlands but had the bigges sucsess in Germany.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> We are lucky to have a double whammy from you tonight Bea!
> That is a very sweet country song and you sang it beautifully.
> Thank you again.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Luv it!!!


Thank you, Heather.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Two more great songs by Bee62!


Thank you very much Cheryl.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Lovely as always Sabine.


Thank you, Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, Sabine! I had never heard that one before. Your rendition is lovely!!


Thank you, Yvonne.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I had never heard that one either. Your voice is well-suited to the country and western genre. Thank you for sharing.


I thought that you could know the song because it is old. I like Country & Western music very much.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Today’s adventure was at Charing Cross underground station. Charing Cross is the place marked on the map as the centre of London. There’s a big of overground rail station and spreading underground, right out to Trafalgar Square, is the underground station. Parts of this are off limits and that includes platforms for what was part of the Jubilee Line that are no longer in use.
> 
> These days they serve regularly as a set for movie makers needing to depict the underground, but weirdly it also serves as a New York Subway station occasionally!
> 
> The James Bond film Skyfall features a chase sequence that was shot here. So Daniel Craig slid down this escalator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271466
> 
> 
> Subway sign left behind from filming Morpheus
> View attachment 271468
> 
> 
> A disused platform (currently hosting a maintenance train)
> View attachment 271469
> 
> 
> Maintenance tunnel (also featured in Skyfall)
> View attachment 271470
> 
> 
> Seeing the real world from behind the scenes
> View attachment 271471
> 
> 
> View attachment 271472


Your pictures of Underground tunnels make me view an interesting report about old underground tunnels in London. It was very interesting.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Love this! [emoji177]
> 
> I keep getting video unavailable for this [emoji22]


Thank you Linda.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> We found this guy visiting our pool today... we have lived here over 6 years and have found lots of critters in the pool... but never a turtle.. I think maybe a heron dropped him.. I didn’t find any injuries so we returned him to the edge of the lake . Hopefully he will be fine..
> View attachment 271484


What a lovely visitor. I think he or she knows that tortoises and turtles are welcome on your property and maybe he likes your pool.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Sabine! [emoji173]️ I don’t feel down any more. And O could listen to this all May long! [emoji6]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Same here. On both counts.


I don`t understand why. I can see my video.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> The next installment of my photo-marathon pics. (Almost done!)
> 
> 8/12. "Lonely."
> 
> View attachment 271527
> 
> Photo 9/12. "United." (This is the first place in its category.)
> 
> View attachment 271528
> 
> 
> Three more to go. Coming soon. Wishing everyone a Marvelous Monday!


 Lonely is beautiful but looks sad.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Monday, everyone!

I'm missing something in the United picture??? I don't get why it's top dog. I guess beauty is in the eye of the judge?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> We found this guy visiting our pool today... we have lived here over 6 years and have found lots of critters in the pool... but never a turtle.. I think maybe a heron dropped him.. I didn’t find any injuries so we returned him to the edge of the lake . Hopefully he will be fine..
> View attachment 271484



He’s so cute!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> 
> I'm missing something in the United picture??? I don't get why it's top dog. I guess beauty is in the eye of the judge?


Good morning Yvonne.


----------



## Ben02

Hope everyone is having a great day (bank holiday for those in the UK) 

Went to my little secret dandelion field not far from me, it has many weeds to choose from plus they do not use chemicals on them. Although there is a fence between me and the weeds and I have fallen of it many times while climbing over......... the things I do for my torts


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> 
> I'm missing something in the United picture??? I don't get why it's top dog. I guess beauty is in the eye of the judge?



I think that it’s a combination. The photograph subject is perfect for the theme and Lena captured the event perfectly with stunning clarity..


----------



## CarolM

It is very quiet in here. Are all of you lost in one of the corners somewhere?


----------



## Momof4

I’m here. Eating lunch and watching my show.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m here. Eating lunch and watching my show.


Now that is just weird, you are eating lunch and I am getting ready for bed. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> It is very quiet in here. Are all of you lost in one of the corners somewhere?


Yep I’ve just managed to get out of page 7072


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yep I’ve just managed to get out of page 7072


o-O whatever you do don't get lost in corner 6. It is scary.


----------



## Ben02

T


CarolM said:


> o-O whatever you do don't get lost in corner 6. It is scary.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> o-O whatever you do don't get lost in corner 6. It is scary.



But soft. The Wool Spider’s (if she exists) knitting pile doesn’t seem to have diminished much


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


You are welcome. [emoji6]


----------



## Ben02

I shall never go to that corner again!!! It was damp and cold and smelt funny


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> But soft. The Wool Spider’s (if she exists) knitting pile doesn’t seem to have diminished much


Nope. I think she is getting the pile ready for my winter. Anybody want an irish coffee or sherry? Ben you can have a soda or fruit juice. We don't want your Mom complaining that we let you drink alcohol.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Nope. I think she is getting the pile ready for my winter. Anybody want an irish coffee or sherry? Ben you can have a soda or fruit juice. We don't want your Mom complaining that we let you drink alcohol.


I’m allowed one fruit cider, that’s it!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’m allowed one fruit cider, that’s it!!!!


Well then one fruit cider it is. [emoji6]


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271562


I am going to have to wait awhile as the pic is not showing for me at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> The next installment of my photo-marathon pics. (Almost done!)
> 
> 8/12. "Lonely."
> 
> View attachment 271527
> 
> Photo 9/12. "United." (This is the first place in its category.)
> 
> View attachment 271528
> 
> 
> Three more to go. Coming soon. Wishing everyone a Marvelous Monday!


Lonely........ and cold!!
Love both pictures!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I drove 8 hours for no official answers. I think it was a BS political meeting to try and find out everyone’s feelings and put on a happy face. I’m not sure these guys know what their official plan is for our branches . I’m not too good at keeping my mouth shut these days when something seems off. They contradicted themselves with their own statements and I questioned them about it. They still couldn’t answer my questions. They went to great lengths to assure me they they had plans for me and many different management rolls they were considering but it didn’t really mean very much after hearing all of the other Mumbai jumbo... my main concern was making sure my guys in my branch are taken care of.... so at this point, it’s just a wait n see game ‍


The sort of meeting that leaves you with more questions than answers. I'm sorry they couldn't be straight with you today, it's not nice to have uncertainty hanging over you.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ahhhh the suspense!!!


I've settled on Arrow. He looks like an arrow head when he swims...and if he keeps eating like he wants too he'll be as big as a famous humpback whale. So the name fits.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Bought an ornament? [emoji53]


No. I found Arrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271562



Love it!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday roommates 
I hope everyone had wonderful weekend. [emoji41]


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271562


What is this ? Advertising for Appel Computer ???? Or want Frau Merkel to be a disc jockey ???


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates
> I hope everyone had wonderful weekend. [emoji41]
> View attachment 271570


That`s funny !


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I've had a pretty quiet day - quieter than usual anyway so nothing interesting to report.
I'm sure you've already seen on your news channels that Harry and Meghan Markle had their new son today. No names yet but he won't be a prince.
Harry is off on a trip this week and they were saying that they thought Meghan would cope OK because her Mum is there with her - not to mention an army of nursery staff so I'm sure she'll be fine!! (I'm not much of a royalist)
Hope everyone is having a good Monday!


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates
> I hope everyone had wonderful weekend. [emoji41]
> View attachment 271570


Reminds me of another Specsavers advert.........





Happy Monday and hope you had a good weekend too Noel.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I've had a pretty quiet day - quieter than usual anyway so nothing interesting to report.
> I'm sure you've already seen on your news channels that Harry and Meghan Markle had their new son today. No names yet but he won't be a prince.
> Harry is off on a trip this week and they were saying that they thought Meghan would cope OK because her Mum is there with her - not to mention an army of nursery staff so I'm sure she'll be fine!! (I'm not much of a royalist)
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday!


I can't believe that birth happened already. I've never watched a royal wedding before but I did watch that one. It was really beautiful. I truely enjoyed the music and hope they have a happy life in spite of all the pomp and circumstance.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe that birth happened already. I've never watched a royal wedding before but I did watch that one. It was really beautiful. I truely enjoyed the music and hope they have a happy life in spite of all the pomp and circumstance.


The baby was a few days late and she had him at their home (Frogmore House see below) which s a break from recent royal tradition.





.........just a little starter home for them!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The baby was a few days late and she had him at their home (Frogmore House see below) which s a break from recent royal tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........just a little starter home for them!


Oh my...just think of how much time money and housework not to mention upkeep etc etc....I like my little house.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Oh my...just think of how much time money and housework not to mention upkeep etc etc....I like my little house.


Lol! I don't think they have to worry too much about the housework and I'm sure us good old tax payers will give them a hand with the bills.


----------



## Reptilony

Bee62 said:


> What is this ? Advertising for Appel Computer ???? Or want Frau Merkel to be a disc jockey ???


Or is Merkel a DJ??? IDK!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lol! I don't think they have to worry too much about the housework and I'm sure us good old tax payers will give them a hand with the bills.


Maybe...but I'll bet they don't have my freedom.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is very quiet in here. Are all of you lost in one of the corners somewhere?


I was watching Arrow and my phone was dying. Plus my computer is doing an update that's taking forever! It's only at 3% and it's been going a long time. I stitched a cover for Arrows tank today for beddy by time. Got my little Saphire and Daisy May outside and in for the night...etc Yes I'm in a corner with no devices that are going to keep working. We'll see.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I've had a pretty quiet day - quieter than usual anyway so nothing interesting to report.
> I'm sure you've already seen on your news channels that Harry and Meghan Markle had their new son today. No names yet but he won't be a prince.
> Harry is off on a trip this week and they were saying that they thought Meghan would cope OK because her Mum is there with her - not to mention an army of nursery staff so I'm sure she'll be fine!! (I'm not much of a royalist)
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday!


I just saw that on the news! They mentioned a name, but I don't remember it. I also saw on the news that someone goofed and left a Starbucks cup on the table in a Game of Thrones scene. Uh oh! Heads will roll!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I just saw that on the news! They mentioned a name, but I don't remember it. I also saw on the news that someone goofed and left a Starbucks cup on the table in a Game of Thrones scene. Uh oh! Heads will roll!!



IKR [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates
> I hope everyone had wonderful weekend. [emoji41]
> View attachment 271570


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh my...just think of how much time money and housework not to mention upkeep etc etc....I like my little house.


If you have enough money for a house like that, then you more than likely have enough for a housekeeper or two.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I was watching Arrow and my phone was dying. Plus my computer is doing an update that's taking forever! It's only at 3% and it's been going a long time. I stitched a cover for Arrows tank today for beddy by time. Got my little Saphire and Daisy May outside and in for the night...etc Yes I'm in a corner with no devices that are going to keep working. We'll see.


Well, the two devices above my nose ran out of power last night and shut down. So don't worry.


----------



## CarolM

I guess everyone is not feeling so chatty. Which seems to be the case when my winter arrives. You all disappear outside to warm weather. 

It is all misty and cold this morning. Hopefully the office will be nice and warm. 
Have a happy Tuesday everyone. Tomorrow is voting day and will be a public holiday as a consequence. Chat later.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I've had a pretty quiet day - quieter than usual anyway so nothing interesting to report.
> I'm sure you've already seen on your news channels that Harry and Meghan Markle had their new son today. No names yet but he won't be a prince.
> Harry is off on a trip this week and they were saying that they thought Meghan would cope OK because her Mum is there with her - not to mention an army of nursery staff so I'm sure she'll be fine!! (I'm not much of a royalist)
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday!



Technically he will be a prince, but Harry has the choice not to adopt the title. Princess Anne did the same with her children. In her case, there wasn’t even a hereditary duchy accepted by the family. Harry is Duke of Sussex, so his children won’t be untitled.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lol! I don't think they have to worry too much about the housework and I'm sure us good old tax payers will give them a hand with the bills.



I think he gets most of his his money from the Duchy of Cornwall, his father’s estate, rather than the civil list (us the tax payer). They have cut down who gets civil list payments drastically now.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s Tuesday. I have a trip to my physio/osteopath today and then hopefully it will stay dry enough to turn our hayfield back into a lawn. The grass has grown rather a lot!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> 
> I'm missing something in the United picture??? I don't get why it's top dog. I guess beauty is in the eye of the judge?



It’s the interpretation of the theme that got it there.  It is a subjective judgement, of course, as with all art.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> But soft. The Wool Spider’s (if she exists) knitting pile doesn’t seem to have diminished much



She’s very industrious (if she exists)! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Nope. I think she is getting the pile ready for my winter. Anybody want an irish coffee or sherry? Ben you can have a soda or fruit juice. We don't want your Mom complaining that we let you drink alcohol.



Me! Me! Not the soda or juice, obviously!


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271562



I don’t get it :/


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates
> I hope everyone had wonderful weekend. [emoji41]
> View attachment 271570



[emoji33][emoji33]
That mistake is of Biblical proportions!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> The baby was a few days late and she had him at their home (Frogmore House see below) which s a break from recent royal tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........just a little starter home for them!



Lots of taxpayers’ pounds to maintain that. Hopefully helps to reduce unemployment though? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Oh my...just think of how much time money and housework not to mention upkeep etc etc....I like my little house.





Lyn W said:


> Lol! I don't think they have to worry too much about the housework and I'm sure us good old tax payers will give them a hand with the bills.



SNAP’ish!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> If you have enough money for a house like that, then you more than likely have enough for a housekeeper or two.



Apparently it’s possible to buy a British castle relatively cheap. The trouble is to maintain it. Much like having a tortoise, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Where did everyone disappear to last night? Secret dandelion fields protected from tort owners by a formidable fence? The news cast about another royal baby and the misplaced Starbucks cup? 

Here’s my next installment of photos. 

10/12 “Rough” 




vs 11/12 “Fine”


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I don’t get it :/


In the past to reach the people they would have debates at podiums etc. And the people would sit and listen to them there. Now everything is electronic and over the net. Well that is at least what I understood from the pic.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Apparently it’s possible to buy a British castle relatively cheap. The trouble is to maintain it. Much like having a tortoise, right?


LOL, very true!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Where did everyone disappear to last night? Secret dandelion fields protected from tort owners by a formidable fence? The news cast about another royal baby and the misplaced Starbucks cup?
> 
> Here’s my next installment of photos.
> 
> 10/12 “Rough”
> 
> View attachment 271592
> 
> 
> vs 11/12 “Fine”
> 
> View attachment 271593


I am finding it very rough to find any more words for commenting on just how fine I am finding your photo's.!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I guess everyone is not feeling so chatty. Which seems to be the case when my winter arrives. You all disappear outside to warm weather.
> 
> It is all misty and cold this morning. Hopefully the office will be nice and warm.
> Have a happy Tuesday everyone. Tomorrow is voting day and will be a public holiday as a consequence. Chat later.
> View attachment 271591


Hi Carol, looks grey and murky there today. Hope the mist lifts and leaves a reasonably good day for you.
Don't work too hard!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Technically he will be a prince, but Harry has the choice not to adopt the title. Princess Anne did the same with her children. In her case, there wasn’t even a hereditary duchy accepted by the family. Harry is Duke of Sussex, so his children won’t be untitled.


I've never understood the title malarky, but someone was explaining on the news last night that only the children of the sovereign and sovereign to be, could be princes or princesses and I thought I'd finally got it - but then I think Andy's girls use the Princess title so who knows?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s Tuesday. I have a trip to my physio/osteopath today and then hopefully it will stay dry enough to turn our hayfield back into a lawn. The grass has grown rather a lot!


Good morning, Linda.
You need to borrow a sulcata!
Good luck with the physio


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> In the past to reach the people they would have debates at podiums etc. And the people would sit and listen to them there. Now everything is electronic and over the net. Well that is at least what I understood from the pic.


Someone has photoshopped the poses held by the two ladies at their podiums onto another picture of club mixing decks to make them look like DJs.
At least that's how I see it.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Where did everyone disappear to last night? Secret dandelion fields protected from tort owners by a formidable fence? The news cast about another royal baby and the misplaced Starbucks cup?
> 
> Here’s my next installment of photos.
> 
> 10/12 “Rough”
> 
> View attachment 271592
> 
> 
> vs 11/12 “Fine”
> 
> View attachment 271593


An excellent contrast, both great pics again.
I really like b/w photos.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Tuesday all, my feet are telling me it's still too cold to be spring, but it's a dry bright day here - although wet and windy coming in tonight.
So I am going to make the most of it and make a trip to the tip today.
Hope your day is just as exciting as mine!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All...

I’m baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure to North Carolina’s Outer Banks and The Emerald Isle.

We had massive rainstorms here at home. The rain, coupled with warming temps really encouraged everything to grow. Although I was only away for three full days, the garden and grass look like they need two weeks of trimming.

Sun is up - time to get going.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All...
> 
> I’m baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure to North Carolina’s Outer Banks and The Emerald Isle.
> 
> We had massive rainstorms here at home. The rain, coupled with warming temps really encouraged everything to grow. Although I was only away for three full days, the garden and grass look like they need two weeks of trimming.
> 
> Sun is up - time to get going.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Welcome back Mark, looking forward to more pics of your trip.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Where did everyone disappear to last night? Secret dandelion fields protected from tort owners by a formidable fence? The news cast about another royal baby and the misplaced Starbucks cup?
> 
> Here’s my next installment of photos.
> 
> 10/12 “Rough”
> 
> View attachment 271592
> 
> 
> vs 11/12 “Fine”
> 
> View attachment 271593



I particularly like “Rough”


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All...
> 
> I’m baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure to North Carolina’s Outer Banks and The Emerald Isle.
> 
> We had massive rainstorms here at home. The rain, coupled with warming temps really encouraged everything to grow. Although I was only away for three full days, the garden and grass look like they need two weeks of trimming.
> 
> Sun is up - time to get going.
> 
> Have a great day all.



Ooh. I am looking forward to your photos. 

My garden is no better than yours. We desperately needed the rain, but it doesn’t half make things grow!


----------



## JoesMum

I have been to my physio/osteo and had my head yanked, my back cracked and then some weird very gentle, but quite painful at times stuff around my knees. All finished off with acupuncture... more pins than I have ever had before... starting in the middle of my forehead and ending by my big toes with a load around my knee caps.

Acupuncture is very odd at times. You lie back relax and feel things move of their own free will. Both knees feel considerably better after this session. Let’s hope it lasts 

I have had some lunch and a much needed cup of tea and must now go and tackle the grass while it is dry. Not see you later


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Or is Merkel a DJ??? IDK!


When a DJ is always making loud noise but nothing happens,- yes, then Frau Merkel is a DJ !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> IKR [emoji23]


What means IKR ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I guess everyone is not feeling so chatty. Which seems to be the case when my winter arrives. You all disappear outside to warm weather.
> 
> It is all misty and cold this morning. Hopefully the office will be nice and warm.
> Have a happy Tuesday everyone. Tomorrow is voting day and will be a public holiday as a consequence. Chat later.
> View attachment 271591


How cold means winter in your side of the world ? @CarolM


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Where did everyone disappear to last night? Secret dandelion fields protected from tort owners by a formidable fence? The news cast about another royal baby and the misplaced Starbucks cup?
> 
> Here’s my next installment of photos.
> 
> 10/12 “Rough”
> 
> View attachment 271592
> 
> 
> vs 11/12 “Fine”
> 
> View attachment 271593


I like the names you give your pics.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> An excellent contrast, both great pics again.
> I really like b/w photos.


I think b / w pics create a nostalgic atmosphere.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Ooh. I am looking forward to your photos.
> 
> My garden is no better than yours. We desperately needed the rain, but it doesn’t half make things grow!


Should I lend you one of my sheep ? @JoesMum


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I have been to my physio/osteo and had my head yanked, my back cracked and then some weird very gentle, but quite painful at times stuff around my knees. All finished off with acupuncture... more pins than I have ever had before... starting in the middle of my forehead and ending by my big toes with a load around my knee caps.
> 
> Acupuncture is very odd at times. You lie back relax and feel things move of their own free will. Both knees feel considerably better after this session. Let’s hope it lasts
> 
> I have had some lunch and a much needed cup of tea and must now go and tackle the grass while it is dry. Not see you later


Don`t work too hard. Looking forward to not see you later, Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Happy Tuesday, roomates. Still cold and cloudy in my corner of the world. Where is the spring ? 
But in German we have a saying: When the may is cold and wet, fills the farmers barn and barrels.
Means the farmer will have a big harvest when the may is cold and wet. 
Below is the origin saying in German.





*Ist der Mai kühl und nass, füllt's dem Bauern Scheun' und Fass*


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> What means IKR ?



I Know, Right!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Should I lend you one of my sheep ? @JoesMum



That might be useful! Would they promise not to eat my sedums?! [emoji23]

Happy Tuesday Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I Know, Right!


Ah, thank you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> That might be useful! Would they promise not to eat my sedums?! [emoji23]
> 
> Happy Tuesday Sabine!


They will eat the sedums at first ....... and roses and....




*Author* Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

You know, the little prince needed a muzzle for his sheep to protect the one rose on his planet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> It’s the interpretation of the theme that got it there.  It is a subjective judgement, of course, as with all art.


I hope I didn't offend. I was trying to understand.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I don’t get it :/


Me neither.


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> I’m allowed one fruit cider, that’s it!!!!



Sounding like my daughter!!! *I’m putting my stern face on while secretly smirking and remembering those years*


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day, all!

Yesterday I had the technician come out and tune up my lawn mower and give it a new belt and blade. So today I'm planning to mow. And, as always, run the line trimmer until the battery and my back run out of juice. It's supposed to rain, but it was also supposed to rain yesterday but we had beautiful sun and 70+ F degrees all day long. So far this a.m. it doesn't look like rain yet. Hopefully I can get some work done before the sky opens.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday roommates
> I hope everyone had wonderful weekend. [emoji41]
> View attachment 271570



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Know the feeling!!!


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Where did everyone disappear to last night? Secret dandelion fields protected from tort owners by a formidable fence? The news cast about another royal baby and the misplaced Starbucks cup?
> 
> Here’s my next installment of photos.
> 
> 10/12 “Rough”
> 
> View attachment 271592
> 
> 
> vs 11/12 “Fine”
> 
> View attachment 271593



Great photos!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I am finding it very rough to find any more words for commenting on just how fine I am finding your photo's.!!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All...
> 
> I’m baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure to North Carolina’s Outer Banks and The Emerald Isle.
> 
> We had massive rainstorms here at home. The rain, coupled with warming temps really encouraged everything to grow. Although I was only away for three full days, the garden and grass look like they need two weeks of trimming.
> 
> Sun is up - time to get going.
> 
> Have a great day all.



By ‘grass trimming’ you mean a quick walk of Sully’s around the garden, right?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Should I lend you one of my sheep ? @JoesMum



Have you not eaten them yet?? Oh, you need a friend!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I hope I didn't offend. I was trying to understand.



Not at all!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning or evening!
We have rain all week. It’s kinda slowing me down. I’m supposed to be clearing junk from the yard and around tortoise enclosure because the guy is coming Monday to grade the property and help me build the perimeter of the new tort yard. 
My husband has been traveling so much and he doesn’t have time to do it because it has to be done in like two days. Plus, he has a pinched nerve and had outpatient surgery to hell relieve it so he can’t do too much hard labor. 
I also want to preserve some plants that are in the enclosure. I guess the rain will help me loosen the soil.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, all!
> 
> Yesterday I had the technician come out and tune up my lawn mower and give it a new belt and blade. So today I'm planning to mow. And, as always, run the line trimmer until the battery and my back run out of juice. It's supposed to rain, but it was also supposed to rain yesterday but we had beautiful sun and 70+ F degrees all day long. So far this a.m. it doesn't look like rain yet. Hopefully I can get some work done before the sky opens.



Its that time of year. I had drop the riding mower off for some work.. just wouldn’t start:-(. Also had to do lots of “line trimming” this weekend.. all of the rain really pushed up the greenery. I may have to get a push mower for Torettos yard. I don’t think he will be able to keep up. He has taken to coming out earlier and staying out later. He steadily grazes now but I dont think he’s quite big enough to handle the job yet


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Its that time of year. I had drop the riding mower off for some work.. just wouldn’t start:-(. Also had to do lots of “line trimming” this weekend.. all of the rain really pushed up the greenery. I may have to get a push mower for Torettos yard. I don’t think he will be able to keep up. He has taken to coming out earlier and staying out later. He steadily grazes now but I dont think he’s quite big enough to handle the job yet


Ha! I had that same thought about a push mower a few years back. So I bought one. It isn't nearly as easy as people make it look. I tried using it one time then put it in the back of the shed where it sits to this day.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, all!
> 
> Yesterday I had the technician come out and tune up my lawn mower and give it a new belt and blade. So today I'm planning to mow. And, as always, run the line trimmer until the battery and my back run out of juice. It's supposed to rain, but it was also supposed to rain yesterday but we had beautiful sun and 70+ F degrees all day long. So far this a.m. it doesn't look like rain yet. Hopefully I can get some work done before the sky opens.



Looks like lots of roommates are having overgrown yards today. I live in an apartment, so for me it’s hard to grassp...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Looks like lots of roommates are having overgrown yards today. I live in an apartment, so for me it’s hard to grassp...



Hay Lena... I don’t see your problem


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All...
> 
> I’m baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure to North Carolina’s Outer Banks and The Emerald Isle.
> 
> We had massive rainstorms here at home. The rain, coupled with warming temps really encouraged everything to grow. Although I was only away for three full days, the garden and grass look like they need two weeks of trimming.
> 
> Sun is up - time to get going.
> 
> Have a great day all.


Welcome back Mark.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have been to my physio/osteo and had my head yanked, my back cracked and then some weird very gentle, but quite painful at times stuff around my knees. All finished off with acupuncture... more pins than I have ever had before... starting in the middle of my forehead and ending by my big toes with a load around my knee caps.
> 
> Acupuncture is very odd at times. You lie back relax and feel things move of their own free will. Both knees feel considerably better after this session. Let’s hope it lasts
> 
> I have had some lunch and a much needed cup of tea and must now go and tackle the grass while it is dry. Not see you later


I am so glad that your knees are feeling better.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> How cold means winter in your side of the world ? @CarolM


Today was chilly @18c. But cold is 13c and down. We don't go into the minus c. Unless you are in Ceres which gets snow sometimes.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Tuesday, roomates. Still cold and cloudy in my corner of the world. Where is the spring ?
> But in German we have a saying: When the may is cold and wet, fills the farmers barn and barrels.
> Means the farmer will have a big harvest when the may is cold and wet.
> Below is the origin saying in German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ist der Mai kühl und nass, füllt's dem Bauern Scheun' und Fass*


Well that is a good thing then.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I Know, Right!


Okay then, if you know why don't you tell us?[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I think he gets most of his his money from the Duchy of Cornwall, his father’s estate, rather than the civil list (us the tax payer). They have cut down who gets civil list payments drastically now.


Seems like a lot of them opt out. So they can just be their self.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, all!
> 
> Yesterday I had the technician come out and tune up my lawn mower and give it a new belt and blade. So today I'm planning to mow. And, as always, run the line trimmer until the battery and my back run out of juice. It's supposed to rain, but it was also supposed to rain yesterday but we had beautiful sun and 70+ F degrees all day long. So far this a.m. it doesn't look like rain yet. Hopefully I can get some work done before the sky opens.


Good luck and be strong.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning or evening!
> We have rain all week. It’s kinda slowing me down. I’m supposed to be clearing junk from the yard and around tortoise enclosure because the guy is coming Monday to grade the property and help me build the perimeter of the new tort yard.
> My husband has been traveling so much and he doesn’t have time to do it because it has to be done in like two days. Plus, he has a pinched nerve and had outpatient surgery to hell relieve it so he can’t do too much hard labor.
> I also want to preserve some plants that are in the enclosure. I guess the rain will help me loosen the soil.


And plant the plants that you move.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Its that time of year. I had drop the riding mower off for some work.. just wouldn’t start:-(. Also had to do lots of “line trimming” this weekend.. all of the rain really pushed up the greenery. I may have to get a push mower for Torettos yard. I don’t think he will be able to keep up. He has taken to coming out earlier and staying out later. He steadily grazes now but I dont think he’s quite big enough to handle the job yet


Lol. I am sure Toretto will do his best though!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Looks like lots of roommates are having overgrown yards today. I live in an apartment, so for me it’s hard to grassp...


[emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday all, my feet are telling me it's still too cold to be spring, but it's a dry bright day here - although wet and windy coming in tonight.
> So I am going to make the most of it and make a trip to the tip today.
> Hope your day is just as exciting as mine!!!


What is the tip?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> What is the tip?


It's the council dump and recycling centre, The full name is the Civic Amenity Centre, but we've always called it the tip.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> It's the council dump and recycling centre, The full name is the Civic Amenity Centre, but we've always called it the tip.


It’s easier to say isn’t it. It would be weird if people said “I’m just of to the civic amenity centre”


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Today was chilly @18c. But cold is 13c and down. We don't go into the minus c. Unless you are in Ceres which gets snow sometimes.


It did warm up slightly for us today after the morning chill and we had highs of 14C, but tomorrow is only going to be about 10C.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> It did warm up slightly for us today after the morning chill and we had highs of 14C, but tomorrow is only going to be about 10C.


Do you live further up north Lyn?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Do you live further up north Lyn?


Further north than you in Brighton but only in South Wales.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Apparently it’s possible to buy a British castle relatively cheap. The trouble is to maintain it. Much like having a tortoise, right?


That could...be a solution to hiring all those gardeners on a measly duke salary....


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All...
> 
> I’m baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure to North Carolina’s Outer Banks and The Emerald Isle.
> 
> We had massive rainstorms here at home. The rain, coupled with warming temps really encouraged everything to grow. Although I was only away for three full days, the garden and grass look like they need two weeks of trimming.
> 
> Sun is up - time to get going.
> 
> Have a great day all.


I don't know weather to say or not...happy hunting for more wood projects...


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Further north than you in Brighton but only in South Wales.


It’s not going to be as chilly here tomorrow. 15 degrees at the highest.......still to cold for me


----------



## Lyn W

Meant to tell you @Ben02 that Aldi are doing some salad bags with a good mix of leaves at the moment if you need any to bulk out your weeds.
One is a mixed leaf salad and the other is a crispy leaf salad - both pretty cheap too.

I can't get to my safe weed supply at the moment so still having to use some shop bought stuff to add to what I can get, so was pleased to see Aldi have better bags back in store.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's the council dump and recycling centre, The full name is the Civic Amenity Centre, but we've always called it the tip.


Aaah that means you are still too busy sorting stuff...and tossing it...and recycling it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Aaah that means you are still too busy sorting stuff...and tossing it...and recycling it.


Yes I am. Now I've started emptying cupboards etc I've realised all the things I have put away to keep safe but not looked at them for years so I'm being as ruthless as possible - not easy for someone as sentimental about things as me.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It did warm up slightly for us today after the morning chill and we had highs of 14C, but tomorrow is only going to be about 10C.


Brrrrr. Nope that is Jackets, long pants, socks and boots weather.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Today was chilly @18c. But cold is 13c and down. We don't go into the minus c. Unless you are in Ceres which gets snow sometimes.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
18C is nice and warm. 13C acceptable as long as it isn’t too wet and windy


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's the council dump and recycling centre, The full name is the Civic Amenity Centre, but we've always called it the tip.



Eveyone calls it the Tip in the UK. It’s where you take rubbish that the council won’t collect. They try to recycle most of it, so the actual rubbish section is pretty small in ours. You have to get things in the right container


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> It’s not going to be as chilly here tomorrow. 15 degrees at the highest.......still to cold for me



We might pip you. 16C forecast for us tomorrow, but we are inland. It is always cooler on the coast


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Meant to tell you @Ben02 that Aldi are doing some salad bags with a good mix of leaves at the moment if you need any to bulk out your weeds.
> One is a mixed leaf salad and the other is a crispy leaf salad - both pretty cheap too.
> 
> I can't get to my safe weed supply at the moment so still having to use some shop bought stuff to add to what I can get, so was pleased to see Aldi have better bags back in store.


Thank you Lyn, I never though I’d be so excited about salad!!!.It can be a bit difficult sometimes to find some nice weeds. I shall definitely get some this weekend and mix in some dandelions.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes I am. Now I've started emptying cupboards etc I've realised all the things I have put away to keep safe but not looked at them for years so I'm being as ruthless as possible - not easy for someone as sentimental about things as me.


I've actually been doing that too. The more you hold onto the less room you have for the things you actually use.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yes I am. Now I've started emptying cupboards etc I've realised all the things I have put away to keep safe but not looked at them for years so I'm being as ruthless as possible - not easy for someone as sentimental about things as me.



When I was signed off work following back surgery and had recovered enough to do things, but not enough to return to work... I ended up having a major sort out at home too. Unfortunately that was 15 years ago. We could do with another decluttering session!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> We might pip you. 16C forecast for us tomorrow, but we are inland. It is always cooler on the coast


Darn it. Another problem we have is that we get really strong wind and it’s constant!!! Luckily our garden is quite shielded so the torts are not blown away


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 18C is nice and warm. 13C acceptable as long as it isn’t too wet and windy


Lol. For you guys I bet it is. We are used to 26c to 36c temps so for us that cold.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Meant to tell you @Ben02 that Aldi are doing some salad bags with a good mix of leaves at the moment if you need any to bulk out your weeds.
> One is a mixed leaf salad and the other is a crispy leaf salad - both pretty cheap too.
> 
> I can't get to my safe weed supply at the moment so still having to use some shop bought stuff to add to what I can get, so was pleased to see Aldi have better bags back in store.


I'm wondering if the Aldi's we have in our town might have some. Usually their products are international plus us. It's worth a look and see.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> When I was signed off work following back surgery and had recovered enough to do things, but not enough to return to work... I ended up having a major sort out at home too. Unfortunately that was 15 years ago. We could do with another decluttering session!


Well then do the decluttering but leave the surgery out!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick pix of one of the rookeries that we paddled by. Thousands of birds (mostly gulls) with an army of pelicans standing guard.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of one of the rookeries that we paddled by. Thousands of birds (mostly gulls) with an army of pelicans standing guard.
> 
> View attachment 271616


Beautiful picture. I’ve always been wary of birds since that old film “The birds” came up accidentally when I was watching my Saturday morning cartoons. I was very young at the time and it’s scarred me for life


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Thank you Lyn, I never though I’d be so excited about salad!!!.It can be a bit difficult sometimes to find some nice weeds. I shall definitely get some this weekend and mix in some dandelions.


I think Tesco has stopped selling the Nightingale Farms crispy salad but the Aldi bags are similar


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of one of the rookeries that we paddled by. Thousands of birds (mostly gulls) with an army of pelicans standing guard.
> 
> View attachment 271616


Wonderful picture!
They look like they are forming a guard of honour.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The Outer Banks of North Carolina, along with Assateague and Chincoteague Islands (MD & VA) are notorious for their herds of wild ponies that graze the marsh grasses and live wild!

Here’s a representative pix of us paddling along with the grazing ponies.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well then do the decluttering but leave the surgery out!!


There's nothing like being sick to convince you that you really don't need all that clutter Then you have to clean around it or move it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Beautiful picture. I’ve always been wary of birds since that old film “The birds” came up accidentally when I was watching my Saturday morning cartoons. I was very young at the time and it’s scarred me for life


I really get scared and stick a hat on if they are flying over my head...and especially if they are a big bird.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those folks like @Kristoff who appreciate the view when presented in black & white.

Pix of new dock being installed at North Carolina’s Cape Lookout Light Station


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Have you not eaten them yet?? Oh, you need a friend!


You mean I need you to eat my sheep ! Help, this woman is not a man eater but a sheep eater... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Good morning or evening!
> We have rain all week. It’s kinda slowing me down. I’m supposed to be clearing junk from the yard and around tortoise enclosure because the guy is coming Monday to grade the property and help me build the perimeter of the new tort yard.
> My husband has been traveling so much and he doesn’t have time to do it because it has to be done in like two days. Plus, he has a pinched nerve and had outpatient surgery to hell relieve it so he can’t do too much hard labor.
> I also want to preserve some plants that are in the enclosure. I guess the rain will help me loosen the soil.


Wait until Toretto is bigger. He will do the mowing work for you.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Looks like lots of roommates are having overgrown yards today. I live in an apartment, so for me it’s hard to grassp...


Wait until you have in Canada your own big ranch. There will be a lot of grass.....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Today was chilly @18c. But cold is 13c and down. We don't go into the minus c. Unless you are in Ceres which gets snow sometimes.


Your winter seems to be harmless to me. 18 C in Germany is warm weather !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ominious skys, thunderstorms, sunlight clouds, still water. Perfect time out on the water. Ps - it never rained on us.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> There's nothing like being sick to convince you that you really don't need all that clutter Then you have to clean around it or move it.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Your winter seems to be harmless to me. 18 C in Germany is warm weather !


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ominious skys, thunderstorms, sunlight clouds, still water. Perfect time out on the water. Ps - it never rained on us.
> 
> View attachment 271628


Now this is a winning picture!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> There's nothing like being sick to convince you that you really don't need all that clutter Then you have to clean around it or move it.


I think having my accident made me realise I could just pop out to the shops one day and not come back. 
Then what a hell of a lot of stuff my family would have to sort out, so I'd better make a start on it myself to save them the trouble.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I really get scared and stick a hat on if they are flying over my head...and especially if they are a big bird.


I love birds.
I reared 3 baby sparrows once and one of them was so weak I didn't think he would survive, but I persevered and he did.
I released the other 2 and they flew off into the trees near my house at the time, but the 3rd stayed with me and lived in, on and around a cage in my living room.
He liked to tuck himself into the crook of my arm or sit on my shoulder under my hair while I was watching tv.
He was a devil for trying to pinch food. I had him for over 7 years, he was a lovely little thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For those folks like @Kristoff who appreciate the view when presented in black & white.
> 
> Pix of new dock being installed at North Carolina’s Cape Lookout Light Station
> 
> View attachment 271627


I really like that and would call it 'Poles Apart' .


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I really like that and would call it 'Poles Apart' .



Nice title.


----------



## AZtortMom

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33][emoji33]
> That mistake is of Biblical proportions!!



Right?!


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> What means IKR ?



I know right [emoji41]


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Know the feeling!!!



Indeed [emoji6]


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Okay then, if you know why don't you tell us?[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji23]



[emoji23]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> For those folks like @Kristoff who appreciate the view when presented in black & white.
> 
> Pix of new dock being installed at North Carolina’s Cape Lookout Light Station
> 
> View attachment 271627



Love B & W!!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Ha! I had that same thought about a push mower a few years back. So I bought one. It isn't nearly as easy as people make it look. I tried using it one time then put it in the back of the shed where it sits to this day.



Lol... I have some experience... [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Looks like lots of roommates are having overgrown yards today. I live in an apartment, so for me it’s hard to grassp...



I’m seeing Lucille Ball snarkily sticking her tongue out at you!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The Outer Banks of North Carolina, along with Assateague and Chincoteague Islands (MD & VA) are notorious for their herds of wild ponies that graze the marsh grasses and live wild!
> 
> Here’s a representative pix of us paddling along with the grazing ponies.
> 
> View attachment 271622



I would love to see that!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I think having my accident made me realise I could just pop out to the shops one day and not come back.
> Then what a hell of a lot of stuff my family would have to sort out, so I'd better make a start on it myself to save them the trouble.


I've been trying to give it to someone I think might actually like it and use it. If they don't like it they can just say no. One person's junk can be another person's treasure.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271634


My eyes might be bad. It looks like one arm is shorter...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I love birds.
> I reared 3 baby sparrows once and one of them was so weak I didn't think he would survive, but I persevered and he did.
> I released the other 2 and they flew off into the trees near my house at the time, but the 3rd stayed with me and lived in, on and around a cage in my living room.
> He liked to tuck himself into the crook of my arm or sit on my shoulder under my hair while I was watching tv.
> He was a devil for trying to pinch food. I had him for over 7 years, he was a lovely little thing.


I love birds too. That's so nice that you were able to get them through their terrible lot in life. I had a baby robin in my backyard one year without visible parents. I just kept trying to protect him when I spotted him. He rewarded me with a nest that I could look at baby robins without a ladder. I know it was him because he always liked to sit in the back yard and sing with my zebra finches. They don't forget you.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 271630


Hahaha im falling down breaking something...and I can't get up...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha im falling down breaking something...and I can't get up...



That commercial will never be forgotten!! LOL

HEY, I had a visitor like yours today. Not as red in color though


----------



## EllieMay

Can you see me now??


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> That commercial will never be forgotten!! LOL
> 
> HEY, I had a visitor like yours today. Not as red in color though
> View attachment 271655


I love toads!!


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G 
Are you on?
I just spent an hour posting my pond build in the fish section and the first half of my pics say I don’t have permission to view. [emoji17]
Can you check them for me and let me know if you can view them. They have a lock on them.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 271657
> 
> Can you see me now??



I think he loves his new home!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> Are you on?
> I just spent an hour posting my pond build in the fish section and the first half of my pics say I don’t have permission to view. [emoji17]
> Can you check them for me and let me know if you can view them. They have a lock on them.


Yeah, the pictures are coming up as a link and not as a thumbnail. You'll have to try again.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of one of the rookeries that we paddled by. Thousands of birds (mostly gulls) with an army of pelicans standing guard.
> 
> View attachment 271616



Brilliant!

Quick place holder to remind myself where I need to catch up on. I have meetings starting at 8:30am and going on all day. Maybe not see you later!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hay Lena... I don’t see your problem



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Brrrrr. Nope that is Jackets, long pants, socks and boots weather.



That just about covers it all.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Eveyone calls it the Tip in the UK. It’s where you take rubbish that the council won’t collect. They try to recycle most of it, so the actual rubbish section is pretty small in ours. You have to get things in the right container



I like the name! We have a “Tip” here. They turned a corner of it into a shop, and one can find very interesting things there sometimes.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> When I was signed off work following back surgery and had recovered enough to do things, but not enough to return to work... I ended up having a major sort out at home too. Unfortunately that was 15 years ago. We could do with another decluttering session!



Back to Marie Kondo jokes! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. For you guys I bet it is. We are used to 26c to 36c temps so for us that cold.



25C is summer in Denmark. On those rare days that we have it. [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The Outer Banks of North Carolina, along with Assateague and Chincoteague Islands (MD & VA) are notorious for their herds of wild ponies that graze the marsh grasses and live wild!
> 
> Here’s a representative pix of us paddling along with the grazing ponies.
> 
> View attachment 271622



Cool pix, Mark, as always! [emoji122]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> For those folks like @Kristoff who appreciate the view when presented in black & white.
> 
> Pix of new dock being installed at North Carolina’s Cape Lookout Light Station
> 
> View attachment 271627



Beautiful. I don’t mind that dash of green on the left at all! [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> You mean I need you to eat my sheep ! Help, this woman is not a man eater but a sheep eater... LOL !



Sheep are tastier. They don’t eat junk, unlike men. [emoji23]
[emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Wait until you have in Canada your own big ranch. There will be a lot of grass.....



I’ll ask the Grinch for gardening advice then. I hear he has green fingers... [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I’m seeing Lucille Ball snarkily sticking her tongue out at you!!!



[emoji12][emoji23][emoji23]
That’s all right. I love Lucy. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> That commercial will never be forgotten!! LOL
> 
> HEY, I had a visitor like yours today. Not as red in color though
> View attachment 271655



You get lots of visitors, Heather! Are you operating a secret Critter Hotel, by any chance? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 
Another cold gray day here. 

My final entry in the photo marathon:

Photo 12/12. “Beauty.”




I’m off to studying a bit of French... _Il n’est pas cinq heures..._

Not see you all later!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I love birds.
> I reared 3 baby sparrows once and one of them was so weak I didn't think he would survive, but I persevered and he did.
> I released the other 2 and they flew off into the trees near my house at the time, but the 3rd stayed with me and lived in, on and around a cage in my living room.
> He liked to tuck himself into the crook of my arm or sit on my shoulder under my hair while I was watching tv.
> He was a devil for trying to pinch food. I had him for over 7 years, he was a lovely little thing.


What a really sweet story.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 271630


Lol. I am just about there.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I've been trying to give it to someone I think might actually like it and use it. If they don't like it they can just say no. One person's junk can be another person's treasure.


Very true


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 271657
> 
> Can you see me now??


I see youuuuuuuu!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Back to Marie Kondo jokes! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 271691


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] don't forget tortoises and cat!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Another cold gray day here.
> 
> My final entry in the photo marathon:
> 
> Photo 12/12. “Beauty.”
> 
> View attachment 271692
> 
> 
> I’m off to studying a bit of French... _Il n’est pas cinq heures..._
> 
> Not see you all later!


Pic not showing. So will see it later when it decides to appear. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday all. It is voting day so will chat later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Surprize! Another Outer Banks pix.... we paddled along lots of mixed marsh grass like this. Wonderful birds of all types and lots of shallow, submerged oyster beds to watch out for below. Nice and quiet, very few ppl out on the water.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> You get lots of visitors, Heather! Are you operating a secret Critter Hotel, by any chance? [emoji23]



Most that come never leave ! [emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ominious skys, thunderstorms, sunlight clouds, still water. Perfect time out on the water. Ps - it never rained on us.
> 
> View attachment 271628


The clouds look like rain but when angels paddle heaven closes the rain door.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Another cold gray day here.
> 
> My final entry in the photo marathon:
> 
> Photo 12/12. “Beauty.”
> 
> View attachment 271692
> 
> 
> I’m off to studying a bit of French... _Il n’est pas cinq heures..._
> 
> Not see you all later!



I don’t know French but I really like that photo... it says a lot about you photography skills when I would have used the title word to describe the picture with ought knowing the theme . That’s how I felt about your others as well


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I love birds too. That's so nice that you were able to get them through their terrible lot in life. I had a baby robin in my backyard one year without visible parents. I just kept trying to protect him when I spotted him. He rewarded me with a nest that I could look at baby robins without a ladder. I know it was him because he always liked to sit in the back yard and sing with my zebra finches. They don't forget you.


That's true, they don't forget. I also reared a finch one year and released him in my garden. For weeks after he used to come and sit on my bedroom window when I was upstairs, and when I was pegging washing out he would fly down and sit on the line close to me. He would even fly down to sit on my hand if I was in the garden.
He stopped coming one day and I just hope it was because he moved on and not because a cat got him.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I like the name! We have a “Tip” here. They turned a corner of it into a shop, and one can find very interesting things there sometimes.


Yes some of our counties have a shop at the tip too. Good idea for recycling.
It amazes me when I see some of the things with some life left in them, that people throw in skips.
There's no need for it these days with the Freecycle websites and charity shops etc.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> That commercial will never be forgotten!! LOL
> 
> HEY, I had a visitor like yours today. Not as red in color though
> View attachment 271655


Lovely ! I like those. When I find one in my garden I give him or her a nice soak and then release agian. The last hot summer in Germany I put out some plant saucers with water for toads and birds etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Another cold gray day here.
> 
> My final entry in the photo marathon:
> 
> Photo 12/12. “Beauty.”
> 
> View attachment 271692
> 
> 
> I’m off to studying a bit of French... _Il n’est pas cinq heures..._
> 
> Not see you all later!


Lovely!
Bonne chance avec les francais


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Surprize! Another Outer Banks pix.... we paddled along lots of mixed marsh grass like this. Wonderful birds of all types and lots of shallow, submerged oyster beds to watch out for below. Nice and quiet, very few ppl out on the water.
> 
> View attachment 271698
> 
> 
> View attachment 271699


Very peaceful pics and what a lovely colour that water is.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday.
It's very wet here but we needed some rain so don't mind too much. 
Have to go and soak Lola so see you later.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Most that come never leave ! [emoji16]



I heard “You can check out any time you like”. Such a lovely place!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Another cold gray day here.
> 
> My final entry in the photo marathon:
> 
> Photo 12/12. “Beauty.”
> 
> View attachment 271692
> 
> 
> I’m off to studying a bit of French... _Il n’est pas cinq heures..._
> 
> Not see you all later!


Beauty or "young & old". Are these hands from a young and an old one ?

Btw.: Please don`t stop your pic marathon. I think you have a lot of beautiful pics in store.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I heard “You can check out any time you like”. Such a lovely place!


Welcome to the Hotel California.
"You can check out any time you like but you can never leave ....."


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lovely!
> Bonne chance avec les francais


Goooooood moooooorning UK !
Good morning Lyn. Have a nice soak together with Lola.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Beauty or "young & old". Are these hands from a young and an old one ?
> 
> Btw.: Please don`t stop your pic marathon. I think you have a lot of beautiful pics in store.



Thank you, Bee! I stopped a granny with her grandson on the street to take this photo. I think old hands are beautiful.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Goooooood moooooorning UK !
> Good morning Lyn. Have a nice soak together with Lola.



[emoji33]

Did you eat another clown for breakfast?? [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

I’m suffering from a sudden bout of tinnitus today. Google tells me the common causes are coffee, stress, and alcohol. [emoji85] I should start a blog with that name.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Bee! I stopped a granny with her grandson on the street to take this photo. I think old hands are beautiful.


I finally got to see the picture. I definitely think that this one should have won.


----------



## CarolM

So voting is done, only took 2 hours, so not bad all in all. Got home and was making supper when I saw these outside. So I had to take a photo for you guys.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So voting is done, only took 2 hours, so not bad all in all. Got home and was making supper when I saw these outside. So I had to take a photo for you guys.
> View attachment 271700
> View attachment 271701



Two hours to vote! [emoji33]

It took me about 5 minutes max! Why does it take so long?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. Drove to my governor school in rain so heavy that a boat would have been more appropriate. At least it was my most local school and not one of the the further ones. It has been a gruelling day of meetings. JoesDad has organised dinner and opened a bottle of wine. I’ll not see you later... maybe tomorrow! I’ll see how I feel after I have eaten.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Two hours to vote! [emoji33]
> 
> It took me about 5 minutes max! Why does it take so long?


There were queues. And the station we were registered at was slow. Some people took 5 minutes and others took long. We were unlucky and ended up in the one that took long. [emoji85]


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey all! Hope your days are going/went well! I worked outside until Misty told me it was lunch time, and now I'm vegetating. I think I'm going to make a fried egg sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Bee! I stopped a granny with her grandson on the street to take this photo. I think old hands are beautiful.


Yes they are. A significant picture.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> [emoji33]
> 
> Did you eat another clown for breakfast?? [emoji6]


Mostly every day I have a clown for breakfast. They give you a funny feeling all day long.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I’m suffering from a sudden bout of tinnitus today. Google tells me the common causes are coffee, stress, and alcohol. [emoji85] I should start a blog with that name.


No. You better start to relax right now. Have a nice, calm and peaceful evening, Lena.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So voting is done, only took 2 hours, so not bad all in all. Got home and was making supper when I saw these outside. So I had to take a photo for you guys.
> View attachment 271700
> View attachment 271701


What specie is it ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. Drove to my governor school in rain so heavy that a boat would have been more appropriate. At least it was my most local school and not one of the the further ones. It has been a gruelling day of meetings. JoesDad has organised dinner and opened a bottle of wine. I’ll not see you later... maybe tomorrow! I’ll see how I feel after I have eaten.


Have a nice evening.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hey all! Hope your days are going/went well! I worked outside until Misty told me it was lunch time, and now I'm vegetating. I think I'm going to make a fried egg sandwich for lunch.


Sounds yummy ! Good appetite.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That commercial will never be forgotten!! LOL
> 
> HEY, I had a visitor like yours today. Not as red in color though
> View attachment 271655


Another cutie. I'll have to look closer at the color of the little one living in my yard. The red could be my cell phone camera in the sun. And I was doing a closeup.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Another cold gray day here.
> 
> My final entry in the photo marathon:
> 
> Photo 12/12. “Beauty.”
> 
> View attachment 271692
> 
> 
> I’m off to studying a bit of French... _Il n’est pas cinq heures..._
> 
> Not see you all later!


All your photos have been really good but I think this one is my favorite.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 271657
> 
> Can you see me now??


Am I seeing a little curly tail?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I like the name! We have a “Tip” here. They turned a corner of it into a shop, and one can find very interesting things there sometimes.


Maybe the tip is like our thrift shops. We can donate to them and they resale them. Some of them hire disabled people or other people that need some help with a job. And it doesn't go to a landfill.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's true, they don't forget. I also reared a finch one year and released him in my garden. For weeks after he used to come and sit on my bedroom window when I was upstairs, and when I was pegging washing out he would fly down and sit on the line close to me. He would even fly down to sit on my hand if I was in the garden.
> He stopped coming one day and I just hope it was because he moved on and not because a cat got him.


I know that feeling. You want to keep them safe...just think of it being a soft release back into the wild.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I’m suffering from a sudden bout of tinnitus today. Google tells me the common causes are coffee, stress, and alcohol. [emoji85] I should start a blog with that name.


I've never heard that one...coffee and beer are good medicine...that's what I heard. Google needs to catch up and watch the news.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I've never heard that one...coffee and beer are good medicine...that's what I heard. Google needs to catch up and watch the news.


I thought it was from loud noises during the past part of your life, like having the speakers to loud on your headset when listening to rock and roll.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was from loud noises during the past part of your life, like having the speakers to loud on your headset when listening to rock and roll.


I don't use a headset any more...and I still like rock and roll...and any good music.hehehe. I'll turn up the speakers and play Beethoven for my neighbors.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Lovely ! I like those. When I find one in my garden I give him or her a nice soak and then release agian. The last hot summer in Germany I put out some plant saucers with water for toads and birds etc.


That's such a good idea. The saucers for terra cottas placed around in my flower beds would work. And hold some moisture in when it gets dry.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> So voting is done, only took 2 hours, so not bad all in all. Got home and was making supper when I saw these outside. So I had to take a photo for you guys.
> View attachment 271700
> View attachment 271701


I love those pictures. Sorry it took so long to vote but sometimes when you're standing in line it can be fun. But back to those neat looking pictures. I was just wondering what kind of birds they are.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I heard “You can check out any time you like”. Such a lovely place!



Hotel California!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Am I seeing a little curly tail?



Yes mam!!! And if you follow it, you’ll get to three horns


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday [emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

We got hit by an onslaught of tornados today... I came home to a lot of tree’s down ( a couple on my fences[emoji35]) and no power.. we still have no power but the basics are covered by the generator.. we were fortunate compared to others in the neighborhood. Son and I took a ride to see some calm after the storm. It’s good to focus on the beauty in life


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh my. . . tornadoes and hurricanes - not my cup of tea.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> We got hit by an onslaught of tornados today... I came home to a lot of tree’s down ( a couple on my fences[emoji35]) and no power.. we still have no power but the basics are covered by the generator.. we were fortunate compared to others in the neighborhood. Son and I took a ride to see some calm after the storm. It’s good to focus on the beauty in life
> View attachment 271775
> View attachment 271776



Scary!!! I’ll take an earthquake any day!![emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What specie is it ?


Those are crows.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I love those pictures. Sorry it took so long to vote but sometimes when you're standing in line it can be fun. But back to those neat looking pictures. I was just wondering what kind of birds they are.


Lol. Thank you. As far as I know, they are crows. Apparently very intelligent birds.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday [emoji851]
> View attachment 271773
> View attachment 271774


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We got hit by an onslaught of tornados today... I came home to a lot of tree’s down ( a couple on my fences[emoji35]) and no power.. we still have no power but the basics are covered by the generator.. we were fortunate compared to others in the neighborhood. Son and I took a ride to see some calm after the storm. It’s good to focus on the beauty in life
> View attachment 271775
> View attachment 271776


That does look rather peaceful and beautiful. So sorry about your fences. I hope there is not too much damage around the neighbourhood.


----------



## CarolM

They are called Pied Crows to be exact.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Mostly every day I have a clown for breakfast. They give you a funny feeling all day long.



I understand. You have to juggle so many things for the rest of the day. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> No. You better start to relax right now. Have a nice, calm and peaceful evening, Lena.



Thank you. I did. After daughter’s play date left (and so they stopped yelling princess songs) [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I've never heard that one...coffee and beer are good medicine...that's what I heard. Google needs to catch up and watch the news.



I’ll believe you. But will substitute wine for beer.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it was from loud noises during the past part of your life, like having the speakers to loud on your headset when listening to rock and roll.



Not guilty! Unlike with the other three.  There are many possible causes, including loud noises, their severity ranging from wax buildup to otitis and hearing loss. If it doesn’t get better on its own, I will try to reach the GP on Monday.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I don't use a headset any more...and I still like rock and roll...and any good music.hehehe. I'll turn up the speakers and play Beethoven for my neighbors.



I also play Beethoven with my husband sometimes! “What?!! I can’t hear you!!!”


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hotel California!!!!



Ah, my poor geography. That would be Yvonne’s backyard. [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday [emoji851]
> View attachment 271773
> View attachment 271774



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> We got hit by an onslaught of tornados today... I came home to a lot of tree’s down ( a couple on my fences[emoji35]) and no power.. we still have no power but the basics are covered by the generator.. we were fortunate compared to others in the neighborhood. Son and I took a ride to see some calm after the storm. It’s good to focus on the beauty in life
> View attachment 271775
> View attachment 271776



Oh dear. What a twist after your last post of the peaceful lake. [emoji33] 

Seriously, I’m glad everyone is safe and there was no significant damage to your property. Hope it’s over now!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Scary!!! I’ll take an earthquake any day!![emoji3]



I’d be quite shaken by both...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> They are called Pied Crows to be exact.
> 
> View attachment 271784



They looked different and bigger from the crows here.


----------



## CarolM

I could not resist!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates!

My ears are slightly better, so I have no excuse to skip French today. 

Geocaching is inviting me to visit South Wales (I wish!) and a particular cave in Brecon Beacons National Park (anywhere near you, @Lyn W?). 




I think I would have liked it very much there. The cave is called Porth yr Ogof — what a cool language to crack!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> They looked different and bigger from the crows here.


I do not know how big yours get, but these are quite big.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> 
> My ears are slightly better, so I have no excuse to skip French today.
> 
> Geocaching is inviting me to visit South Wales (I wish!) and a particular cave in Brecon Beacons National Park (anywhere near you, @Lyn W?).
> 
> View attachment 271786
> 
> 
> I think I would have liked it very much there. The cave is called Porth yr Ogof — what a cool language to crack!
> 
> View attachment 271788




Glad to read that your ears are better.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I could not resist!!
> 
> View attachment 271787



[emoji173]️ Have a good day, Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji173]️ Have a good day, Carol!


You too Lena. [emoji3] 
And to make it better have a coffee on me! [emoji477] [emoji514] [emoji507]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! 

Exciting news! Mrs B’s eggs are starting to hatch!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Exciting news! Mrs B’s eggs are starting to hatch!
> 
> View attachment 271789


Ooohh, That is sooooo exciting. Well done Mrs B. Now to see how many eggs hatch!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I do not know how big yours get, but these are quite big.


That would be about 35 - 40 miles away from me Lena, and I have done the waterfall walk it is part of many times. 
I've also been in the cave may years ago - think it was one of the first I ever did with an Outdoor Activity group. 
Posting yourself through a Letterbox in caves is quite a challenge when you have a battery pack to manoeuvre while trying to make to look easy to encourage reluctant children!!
Love the cartoon of how Welsh towns got their names!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Scary!!! I’ll take an earthquake any day!![emoji3]



That would really shake up my world [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’d be quite shaken by both...



Snap!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I could not resist!!
> 
> View attachment 271787



[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’m suffering from a sudden bout of tinnitus today. Google tells me the common causes are coffee, stress, and alcohol. [emoji85] I should start a blog with that name.


Hope that's cleared up as quickly as it started.
Perhaps if you drank the coffee and alcohol instead of pouring it in your ears things may improve.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Exciting news! Mrs B’s eggs are starting to hatch!
> 
> View attachment 271789



Oh, that was quick!!!! Welcome new babies!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Maybe the tip is like our thrift shops. We can donate to them and they resale them. Some of them hire disabled people or other people that need some help with a job. And it doesn't go to a landfill.


Thrift shops are called charity shops here and they seem to be taking over the high street in most of our towns these days. 
So many shops have closed either because of internet shopping or they can't afford the rates, so the council let charities take them over. They would rather they are used than stand empty, and I don't think charity shops have to pay business rates either. 
It's all good for recycling though.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> We got hit by an onslaught of tornados today... I came home to a lot of tree’s down ( a couple on my fences[emoji35]) and no power.. we still have no power but the basics are covered by the generator.. we were fortunate compared to others in the neighborhood. Son and I took a ride to see some calm after the storm. It’s good to focus on the beauty in life
> View attachment 271775
> View attachment 271776


Lovely - the calm_ after_ the storm.
Glad everyone is safe and hope it doesn't take too long to fix your fences.
Tornadoes are very scary - I get worried when we have gales!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Scary!!! I’ll take an earthquake any day!![emoji3]


Both would frighten the life out of me!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Those are crows.


They look like our magpies - also part of the crow family .


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday [emoji851]
> View attachment 271773
> View attachment 271774


That Jeremy Wade loves his monster fish!!
Happy Weds and Thursday to you too!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I understand. You have to juggle so many things for the rest of the day. [emoji6]


Jester a minute!!!!
I was going to say that!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Exciting news! Mrs B’s eggs are starting to hatch!
> 
> View attachment 271789


That was quick!!
Congratulations to Mrs B!
I hope all the babies thrive!
Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Exciting news! Mrs B’s eggs are starting to hatch!
> 
> View attachment 271789



Glad they finally got cracking! [emoji6][emoji847]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That would be about 35 - 40 miles away from me Lena, and I have done the waterfall walk it is part of many times.
> I've also been in the cave may years ago - think it was one of the first I ever did with an Outdoor Activity group.
> Posting yourself through a Letterbox in caves is quite a challenge when you have a battery pack to manoeuvre while trying to make to look easy to encourage reluctant children!!
> Love the cartoon of how Welsh towns got their names!!



How cool! Looks like a beautiful place!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Snap!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> How cool! Looks like a beautiful place!


Hi Lena, yes it is .
There are several very powerful waterfalls in that area and we've even walked behind one which was pretty magical - wet - but magical!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning.

Quick birdie story. Was out topping up our garden fountain and giving the roses a proper drink when i heard a familiar buzz fly by up, around and over. Sure enough a RubyThroated Humming bird dipping in and out of the water spray enjoying his morning bath. In and out of the spray like a honeybee on a flower. Then, a quick stop on a rose bush to preen, fluff and preen some more. The grand finale was a buzz about, in and out of the spray, landing at the very top of the fountain where it bubbles up and out. Mr Hummingbird drank, preened, swam about in the bubbles, then back on the rim to towel off. All very cute and happening just feet from me.

Time to put the hummer feeder up - and more tree trimming.

Happy Thursday.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hope that's cleared up as quickly as it started.
> Perhaps if you drank the coffee and alcohol instead of pouring it in your ears things may improve.



So, there’s a solution? Good to hear!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Quick birdie story. Was out topping up our garden fountain and giving the roses a proper drink when i heard a familiar buzz fly by up, around and over. Sure enough a RubyThroated Humming bird dipping in and out of the water spray enjoying his morning bath. In and out of the spray like a honeybee on a flower. Then, a quick stop on a rose bush to preen, fluff and preen some more. The grand finale was a buzz about, in and out of the spray, landing at the very top of the fountain where it bubbles up and out. Mr Hummingbird drank, preened, swam about in the bubbles, then back on the rim to towel off. All very cute and happening just feet from me.
> 
> Time to put the hummer feeder up - and more tree trimming.
> 
> Happy Thursday.


Hi Mark.
That must have been wonderful to watch!
Do you have a wildlife camera trap to catch them at the feeders?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Jester a minute!!!!
> I was going to say that!!!!



Funny!!! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Quick birdie story. Was out topping up our garden fountain and giving the roses a proper drink when i heard a familiar buzz fly by up, around and over. Sure enough a RubyThroated Humming bird dipping in and out of the water spray enjoying his morning bath. In and out of the spray like a honeybee on a flower. Then, a quick stop on a rose bush to preen, fluff and preen some more. The grand finale was a buzz about, in and out of the spray, landing at the very top of the fountain where it bubbles up and out. Mr Hummingbird drank, preened, swam about in the bubbles, then back on the rim to towel off. All very cute and happening just feet from me.
> 
> Time to put the hummer feeder up - and more tree trimming.
> 
> Happy Thursday.



Lovely! Another bird story! Who’s nest?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hi Mark.
> That must have been wonderful to watch!
> Do you have a wildlife camera trap to catch them at the feeders?



I do have a cheap GoPro wannabee that i set up....I’ll have to see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few more pix....Reflections


----------



## JoesMum

I love these pictures


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Exciting news! Mrs B’s eggs are starting to hatch!
> 
> View attachment 271789


Sheesh. That didn't take long. Seems like only yesterday she started setting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Quick birdie story. Was out topping up our garden fountain and giving the roses a proper drink when i heard a familiar buzz fly by up, around and over. Sure enough a RubyThroated Humming bird dipping in and out of the water spray enjoying his morning bath. In and out of the spray like a honeybee on a flower. Then, a quick stop on a rose bush to preen, fluff and preen some more. The grand finale was a buzz about, in and out of the spray, landing at the very top of the fountain where it bubbles up and out. Mr Hummingbird drank, preened, swam about in the bubbles, then back on the rim to towel off. All very cute and happening just feet from me.
> 
> Time to put the hummer feeder up - and more tree trimming.
> 
> Happy Thursday.


I love that they don't seem to be afraid of humans.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I love that they don't seem to be afraid of humans.



Yep. And they can bolt off like lightening in a flash. Hummer feeder is now up.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Exciting news! Mrs B’s eggs are starting to hatch!
> 
> View attachment 271789



How exciting!!


----------



## JoesMum

Two little beaks on show



It’s really hard to work out how many have hatched so far. At least 3, possibly 4.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. And they can bolt off like lightening in a flash. Hummer feeder is now up.



My hummers are emptying the feeders like crazy!! I think I need to buy a 3rd one. 
I put up one of those baskets with nest making fluff and it so cute seeing them pull from it. 

Good luck with your GoPro.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Two little beaks on show
> View attachment 271797
> 
> 
> It’s really hard to work out how many have hatched so far. At least 3, possibly 4.


All those mouths to feed!  
(How cute! )


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> A few more pix....Reflections
> 
> View attachment 271790
> View attachment 271791
> View attachment 271792
> View attachment 271793
> 
> 
> View attachment 271790
> View attachment 271791
> View attachment 271792
> View attachment 271793


Wonderful work!  I like the second pic best.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Wonderful work!  I like the second pic best.



The marsh grass with egret?


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Quick birdie story. Was out topping up our garden fountain and giving the roses a proper drink when i heard a familiar buzz fly by up, around and over. Sure enough a RubyThroated Humming bird dipping in and out of the water spray enjoying his morning bath. In and out of the spray like a honeybee on a flower. Then, a quick stop on a rose bush to preen, fluff and preen some more. The grand finale was a buzz about, in and out of the spray, landing at the very top of the fountain where it bubbles up and out. Mr Hummingbird drank, preened, swam about in the bubbles, then back on the rim to towel off. All very cute and happening just feet from me.
> 
> Time to put the hummer feeder up - and more tree trimming.
> 
> Happy Thursday.


I would like to have Hummings birds in Germany. They are so cute ! I got the picture of the situation you described, Mark. Nature is sometimes, no, often beautiful and makes us wonder or thankful to be a part of it.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> A few more pix....Reflections
> 
> View attachment 271790
> View attachment 271791
> View attachment 271792
> View attachment 271793
> 
> 
> View attachment 271790
> View attachment 271791
> View attachment 271792
> View attachment 271793


The color of the sky is the same as the color of the water ( last picture ). What a beautiful mood the light has created.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon roomates. Hold on, --- Friday is in sight.


----------



## Bee62

Have a good day my "old" friends.


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G
Did you David (dmmj) has been on the forum?


----------



## Bee62

@ZEROPILOT
I found something that might be interesting for you as an Opel GT fan.
Have fun like I have watching the video.
Best regards. Sabine


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Two little beaks on show
> View attachment 271797
> 
> 
> It’s really hard to work out how many have hatched so far. At least 3, possibly 4.


Two little hungry beaks!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> I found something that might be interesting for you as an Opel GT fan.
> Have fun like I have watching the video.
> Best regards. Sabine


Wow! Could there be any more dirt in that engine compartment?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> I found something that might be interesting for you as an Opel GT fan.
> Have fun like I have watching the video.
> Best regards. Sabine


Thanks


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks


Hey, I love your new avatar. It shows you and Suki !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Could there be any more dirt in that engine compartment?


I think the engine compartment was the "home" of many little critters for the last 20 years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> Hey, I love your new avatar. It shows you and Suki !


Its Suki that makes it look good


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Two little beaks on show
> View attachment 271797
> 
> 
> It’s really hard to work out how many have hatched so far. At least 3, possibly 4.


Is it true that if a bird feels threatened or disturbed to often that they will flee the nest and abandon the eggs? 

Also what camera do you use Linda?


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271807


Is that the fresh prince of bel-air AKA Will Smith?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thrift shops are called charity shops here and they seem to be taking over the high street in most of our towns these days.
> So many shops have closed either because of internet shopping or they can't afford the rates, so the council let charities take them over. They would rather they are used than stand empty, and I don't think charity shops have to pay business rates either.
> It's all good for recycling though.


Yes it is good for recycling. My problem is I don't really like shopping online either. I do like being able to go to a department store and seeing first hand what I'm shopping for. But manytimes I do find something that I've put off buying, because of more important things needed, in a thrift shop. I can't refuse because it's exactly what I needed too cheap to say no.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Quick birdie story. Was out topping up our garden fountain and giving the roses a proper drink when i heard a familiar buzz fly by up, around and over. Sure enough a RubyThroated Humming bird dipping in and out of the water spray enjoying his morning bath. In and out of the spray like a honeybee on a flower. Then, a quick stop on a rose bush to preen, fluff and preen some more. The grand finale was a buzz about, in and out of the spray, landing at the very top of the fountain where it bubbles up and out. Mr Hummingbird drank, preened, swam about in the bubbles, then back on the rim to towel off. All very cute and happening just feet from me.
> 
> Time to put the hummer feeder up - and more tree trimming.
> 
> Happy Thursday.


That's even better then taking time to smell the roses.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Is it true that if a bird feels threatened or disturbed to often that they will flee the nest and abandon the eggs?



Yes they will and the eggs or chicks will die unless someone can handrear them and that isn't easy because fright often kills chicks.
They say that if you find a baby bird you should just leave it and watch for a while unless it is in immediate danger. If it is in danger maybe put it in a nearby tree or bush but then leave it or the parents won't feed it. The RSPB website usually has good advice on nests and chicks.
It really makes me mad that the council and many people decide to wait until the nesting season to cut hedges or trees. They are supposed to check for nests but I don't think that happens much.

How's the exams going?


----------



## Ben02

We had a bird box in the garden once but we noticed there wasn’t any thing coming in or out so we looked inside, all three chicks had died so I don’t know If the mother bird was scared off. 

1 exam gone, 18 to go. However we only have to come in for the exams and go home afterwards so I guess that’s a bonus


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> We had a bird box in the garden once but we noticed there wasn’t any thing coming in or out so we looked inside, all three chicks had died so I don’t know If the mother bird was scared off.
> 
> 1 exam gone, 18 to go. However we only have to come in for the exams and go home afterwards so I guess that’s a bonus


That's sad, maybe a cat had her or she couldn't get enough food.
I don't envy you - when is your first written exam?
Are you able to go in to school for revision sessions?


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> That's sad, maybe a cat had her or she couldn't get enough food.
> I don't envy you - when is your first written exam?
> Are you able to go in to school for revision sessions?


Yeah maybe, they were quite well developed and had quite a lot of feathers which is a shame. Getting them out was not a pleasant experience and I won’t go into any gruesome details.

So on Monday I’ve got my computer science exam and my religious studies exam which are both written. Then after half term I have my history exam (I love history!!!) and sciences. Also maths and English exams which I’m dreading and you have to retake them if you fail. Even if I fail maths or English, I can still get in to my college and do animal management but less sessions which is fine but I’ll try my hardest to pass. Starting an hour before each exam there is a study session where the teacher does a bit of last minute cramming knowledge. 

Wow that’s along post for me


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Is it true that if a bird feels threatened or disturbed to often that they will flee the nest and abandon the eggs?


Yes, definitely. We try to do as little around the nestbox as possible. 



> Also what camera do you use Linda?


The camera is builtin in to the nestbox (GardenNature) and has a wireless transmitter. The receiver is plugged into the tv in our living room. I just snap pictures of the screen as it’s too much hassle to unplug it and plug it into something that can record.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Is it true that if a bird feels threatened or disturbed to often that they will flee the nest and abandon the eggs?
> 
> Also what camera do you use Linda?


I do know you can scare the babies out of the nest early. But I've been told that it is a myth that if you touch the babies and put them them back in the nest the parents WON'T take care of them. The parents will even continue to take care of them after they leave the nest. The problem is finding the nest and getting them back in it. In other words I don't think your family frightened the parents away. It's a really hard call to make on rescuing or not. Lyn W made the right and beautiful decision. If I had taken the baby robin into my home it would have been wrong. I kept finding him in places in my yard and he was somewhat protected by sheltering under things. The following year there was a full grown robin singing with my pet zebra finches again outside their window. Then that year I found a nest of robins in my neighbors tree. I got to see baby robins before they got their adult colors. I'm pretty sure it was him because he always liked singing with my pet birds.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> We had a bird box in the garden once but we noticed there wasn’t any thing coming in or out so we looked inside, all three chicks had died so I don’t know If the mother bird was scared off.


Last year all the hatchlings died in our nestbox. They hatched at the start of that really cold wet period before the heatwave started ... and Dad disappeared... so basically I think they starved  Very sad, but not uncommon for an entire brood to fail. 


> 1 exam gone, 18 to go. However we only have to come in for the exams and go home afterwards so I guess that’s a bonus


Make sure you sleep properly and have a good breakfast. It makes all the difference. Good luck [emoji256]


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its Suki that makes it look good


Sure !


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Yes, definitely. We try to do as little around the nestbox as possible.
> 
> 
> The camera is builtin in to the nestbox (GardenNature) and has a wireless transmitter. The receiver is plugged into the tv in our living room. I just snap pictures of the screen as it’s too much hassle to unplug it and plug it into something that can record.


It must be so interesting to watch at feeding time


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I do know you can scare the babies out of the nest early. But I've been told that it is a myth that if you touch the babies and put them them back in the nest the parents WON'T take care of them. The parents will even continue to take care of them after they leave the nest. The problem is finding the nest and getting them back in it. In other words I don't think your family frightened the parents away. It's a really hard call to make on rescuing or not. Lyn W made the right and beautiful decision. If I had taken the baby robin into my home it would have been wrong. I kept finding him in places in my yard and he was somewhat protected by sheltering under things. The following year there was a full grown robin singing with my pet zebra finches again outside their window. Then that year I found a nest of robins in my neighbors tree. I got to see baby robins before they got their adult colors. I'm pretty sure it was him because he always liked singing with my pet birds.


Yes we knew something was up as it was extremely quiet, but we thought we’d better let nature take its course.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Last year all the hatchlings died in our nestbox. They hatched at the start of that really cold wet period before the heatwave started ... and Dad disappeared... so basically I think they starved  Very sad, but not uncommon for an entire brood to fail.
> 
> Make sure you sleep properly and have a good breakfast. It makes all the difference. Good luck [emoji256]


Thank you!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yes we knew something was up as it was extremely quiet, but we thought we’d better let nature take its course.


Yes...and it could have been any number of things. You probably would have heard the babies if they were hungry. They usually are louder then the parents.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I’ll believe you. But will substitute wine for beer.


Actually strong black coffee is my best medicine for allergy stuff and if it still hurts...my second drink of choice.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. Thank you. As far as I know, they are crows. Apparently very intelligent birds.


They don't look like our crows. Ours are all black. They may be somewhat protected here but most people consider them to be a pest. I've even seen them attacked by flocks of birds. So everyone hates them. They do eat eggs. But they are extremely interesting and intelligent. I would enjoy one as a pet if I was given the opportunity to rescue one. And have proper permits to do it.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Yeah maybe, they were quite well developed and had quite a lot of feathers which is a shame. Getting them out was not a pleasant experience and I won’t go into any gruesome details.
> 
> So on Monday I’ve got my computer science exam and my religious studies exam which are both written. Then after half term I have my history exam (I love history!!!) and sciences. Also maths and English exams which I’m dreading and you have to retake them if you fail. Even if I fail maths or English, I can still get in to my college and do animal management but less sessions which is fine but I’ll try my hardest to pass. Starting an hour before each exam there is a study session where the teacher does a bit of last minute cramming knowledge.
> 
> Wow that’s a long post for me


It's a lot to get through, but I'm sure you'll be fine - with some hard work of course but it will be worth it in the end, Better to get them out of the way now than have to resit. We'll all be cheering you on!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I do know you can scare the babies out of the nest early. But I've been told that it is a myth that if you touch the babies and put them them back in the nest the parents WON'T take care of them. The parents will even continue to take care of them after they leave the nest. The problem is finding the nest and getting them back in it. In other words I don't think your family frightened the parents away. It's a really hard call to make on rescuing or not. Lyn W made the right and beautiful decision. If I had taken the baby robin into my home it would have been wrong. I kept finding him in places in my yard and he was somewhat protected by sheltering under things. The following year there was a full grown robin singing with my pet zebra finches again outside their window. Then that year I found a nest of robins in my neighbors tree. I got to see baby robins before they got their adult colors. I'm pretty sure it was him because he always liked singing with my pet birds.


The 3 sparrows I reared were less than 24 hours old and their nest was knocked down when building works were being carried out in the school I was working at. They were brought to me because I was known as 'bird woman' - I used to hatch chicken and duck eggs in an incubator for a classroom project so i had a nice warm spot for them. They thought I was their mum! The finch was brought to me by a pupil who found him. I think Robins know that humans can help them find food - there's one in my garden who always appears when I go out and he comes quite close and watches very carefully to see if I'm going to help him find any bugs.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The 3 sparrows I reared were less than 24 hours old and their nest was knocked down when building works were being carried out in the school I was working at. They were brought to me because I was known as 'bird woman' - I used to hatch chicken and duck eggs in an incubator for a classroom project so i had a nice warm spot for them. They thought I was their mum! The finch was brought to me by a pupil who found him. I think Robins know that humans can help them find food - there's one in my garden who always appears when I go out and he comes quite close and watches very carefully to see if I'm going to help him find any bugs.


You are a great lady. It takes a lot of love,knowledge,and dedication to raise baby birds...


Lyn W said:


> The 3 sparrows I reared were less than 24 hours old and their nest was knocked down when building works were being carried out in the school I was working at. They were brought to me because I was known as 'bird woman' - I used to hatch chicken and duck eggs in an incubator for a classroom project so i had a nice warm spot for them. They thought I was their mum! The finch was brought to me by a pupil who found him. I think Robins know that humans can help them find food - there's one in my garden who always appears when I go out and he comes quite close and watches very carefully to see if I'm going to help him find any bugs.


I was trying to quote you and we'll see what happened with that. I was trying to say how much I admire what you were able to accomplish with raising your 3 little sparrows. I know what it takes to do that. I already knew that you wouldn't take it on if it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Momof4

Ben02 said:


> Yeah maybe, they were quite well developed and had quite a lot of feathers which is a shame. Getting them out was not a pleasant experience and I won’t go into any gruesome details.
> 
> So on Monday I’ve got my computer science exam and my religious studies exam which are both written. Then after half term I have my history exam (I love history!!!) and sciences. Also maths and English exams which I’m dreading and you have to retake them if you fail. Even if I fail maths or English, I can still get in to my college and do animal management but less sessions which is fine but I’ll try my hardest to pass. Starting an hour before each exam there is a study session where the teacher does a bit of last minute cramming knowledge.
> 
> Wow that’s along post for me



Good luck!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks


My high school sweetheart/ ex wife had one. I restored the body and painted it Porsche orange. I had a blast in that car.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My high school sweetheart/ ex wife had one. I restored the body and painted it Porsche orange. I had a blast in that car.


Hi Ray, we've not seen you for a few days - how are you?


----------



## Blackdog1714

The photo credit goes to my wife. She was out with the babies last weekend while I worked. 3 yr old Shiloh Shepherd, 5 month old Chow Chow and a 2.5 yr old Newfie. The chow is a female and the other two are boys needless to say she runs the house!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ray--Opo said:


> My high school sweetheart/ ex wife had one. I restored the body and painted it Porsche orange. I had a blast in that car.


I have a high school sweetheart/X wife also.
She was even less reliable than an Opal.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My high school sweetheart/ ex wife had one. I restored the body and painted it Porsche orange. I had a blast in that car.


I was also wondering how you, wifey and opo are doing.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We got hit by an onslaught of tornados today... I came home to a lot of tree’s down ( a couple on my fences[emoji35]) and no power.. we still have no power but the basics are covered by the generator.. we were fortunate compared to others in the neighborhood. Son and I took a ride to see some calm after the storm. It’s good to focus on the beauty in life
> View attachment 271775
> View attachment 271776


Hoping you have your power back. Even with a generator it's hard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> Did you David (dmmj) has been on the forum?


Yes. We've been talking with him in the moderator section. It's so good to have him back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 271834
> The photo credit goes to my wife. She was out with the babies last weekend while I worked. 3 yr old Shiloh Shepherd, 5 month old Chow Chow and a 2.5 yr old Newfie. The chow is a female and the other two are boys needless to say she runs the house!


Very nice-looking group of kidlets!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. We've been talking with him in the moderator section. It's so good to have him back.



I know!! I think about him all the time! I still have the cute gardening set he sent me. 
I hope he’s doing well health wise. 

I didn’t know you had a secret club[emoji6]


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay 
How are you guys doing?


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> That would really shake up my world [emoji23]


We had one here at 9:15 yesterday morning. It turned out to be only a 3.4, but felt much bigger. It was a loud boom! then cracking sounds, then a gentle wave motion. First one we've felt here in a couple years.

I will admit, I hate hearing my house cracking.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> Thrift shops are called charity shops here and they seem to be taking over the high street in most of our towns these days.
> So many shops have closed either because of internet shopping or they can't afford the rates, so the council let charities take them over. They would rather they are used than stand empty, and I don't think charity shops have to pay business rates either.
> It's all good for recycling though.


We were living in our bus conversion 6 years ago, when we bought our house, so had no furniture.

We completely furnished our house from thrift shops!

Most folks not living in this area have trouble believing that. But we are close to Palm Springs, where a lot of very wealthy people live. You should see what they donate! I don't care if everything matches..I think we did a pretty good job! Did the whole house for $5000.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I love that they don't seem to be afraid of humans.


We have many of them here.

Once my husband was in surgery, a bad time for us. I went outside and sat in a pretty spot surrounded by flowers. To my astonishment, a hummer landed on my head! I only knew he was there because my hair moved a bit.

It was like a kiss from God! 

Happily, my husband made a good recovery.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Two little beaks on show
> View attachment 271797
> 
> 
> It’s really hard to work out how many have hatched so far. At least 3, possibly 4.


Aawww cute


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yeah maybe, they were quite well developed and had quite a lot of feathers which is a shame. Getting them out was not a pleasant experience and I won’t go into any gruesome details.
> 
> So on Monday I’ve got my computer science exam and my religious studies exam which are both written. Then after half term I have my history exam (I love history!!!) and sciences. Also maths and English exams which I’m dreading and you have to retake them if you fail. Even if I fail maths or English, I can still get in to my college and do animal management but less sessions which is fine but I’ll try my hardest to pass. Starting an hour before each exam there is a study session where the teacher does a bit of last minute cramming knowledge.
> 
> Wow that’s along post for me


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 271834
> The photo credit goes to my wife. She was out with the babies last weekend while I worked. 3 yr old Shiloh Shepherd, 5 month old Chow Chow and a 2.5 yr old Newfie. The chow is a female and the other two are boys needless to say she runs the house!


What beautiful dogs.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> We had one here at 9:15 yesterday morning. It turned out to be only a 3.4, but felt much bigger. It was a loud boom! then cracking sounds, then a gentle wave motion. First one we've felt here in a couple years.
> 
> I will admit, I hate hearing my house cracking.


[emoji33] [emoji33] Now that I would find very scary. I hope your house was not damaged.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] Now that I would find very scary. I hope your house was not damaged.


I haven't found any new cracks. [emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> We have many of them here.
> 
> Once my husband was in surgery, a bad time for us. I went outside and sat in a pretty spot surrounded by flowers. To my astonishment, a hummer landed on my head! I only knew he was there because my hair moved a bit.
> 
> It was like a kiss from God!
> 
> Happily, my husband made a good recovery.


Glad you husband made a good recovery. And that experience with the hummer bird must have been awesome.


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday All.
The sun is out. And it is going to be a gooooood day.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I haven't found any new cracks. [emoji57]


Thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

Don't Tell anybody!!


----------



## CarolM

Yip!!! I am doing it again:


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 271834
> The photo credit goes to my wife. She was out with the babies last weekend while I worked. 3 yr old Shiloh Shepherd, 5 month old Chow Chow and a 2.5 yr old Newfie. The chow is a female and the other two are boys needless to say she runs the house!


What beautiful dogs - a lot of grooming needed there!!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> We had one here at 9:15 yesterday morning. It turned out to be only a 3.4, but felt much bigger. It was a loud boom! then cracking sounds, then a gentle wave motion. First one we've felt here in a couple years.
> 
> I will admit, I hate hearing my house cracking.


That would really freak me out!!!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> We were living in our bus conversion 6 years ago, when we bought our house, so had no furniture.
> 
> We completely furnished our house from thrift shops!
> 
> Most folks not living in this area have trouble believing that. But we are close to Palm Springs, where a lot of very wealthy people live. You should see what they donate! I don't care if everything matches..I think we did a pretty good job! Did the whole house for $5000.
> 
> View attachment 271850
> View attachment 271851


That's lovely!
Apart from buying a new bed, my first house was furnished with hand me downs from the family in fact my sister who donated a lot used to say it was like walking 
back into her own house when she visited me!
Many of my nephews and nieces wouldn't dream of having second hand stuff and want all new even of it means getting into debt for it which doesn't make sense to me when they could be saving a lot of money.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Don't Tell anybody!!
> View attachment 271852


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a bright and sunny day here with a promise of high pressure bringing dry and sunny weather for the next week.
Temps still only a max of about 15C until midweek, but at least it's not cold and wet. 
I have to go find myself an outfit for my nephews wedding, but I'm starting online for ideas before I go hobbling around the shops.
Hope everyone has a good day!
TTFN


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> My high school sweetheart/ ex wife had one. I restored the body and painted it Porsche orange. I had a blast in that car.


Oh, another Opel GT fan ! Fine !


----------



## Bee62

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 271834
> The photo credit goes to my wife. She was out with the babies last weekend while I worked. 3 yr old Shiloh Shepherd, 5 month old Chow Chow and a 2.5 yr old Newfie. The chow is a female and the other two are boys needless to say she runs the house!


Wow, what an impressive group of beautiful dogs. Thank you for the picture. I would like to read more about your dogs.


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> We were living in our bus conversion 6 years ago, when we bought our house, so had no furniture.
> 
> We completely furnished our house from thrift shops!
> 
> Most folks not living in this area have trouble believing that. But we are close to Palm Springs, where a lot of very wealthy people live. You should see what they donate! I don't care if everything matches..I think we did a pretty good job! Did the whole house for $5000.
> 
> View attachment 271850
> View attachment 271851


I love your furniture and the way you`ve decorated your house. It looks cozy.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Don't Tell anybody!!
> View attachment 271852


Oh no ! Boiled mouse ! UUUrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yip!!! I am doing it again:
> 
> View attachment 271853


I found a new specie of racing horse: The racing tort !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yip!!! I am doing it again:
> 
> View attachment 271853


----------



## Bee62

Hey folks, still cold and rainy in Germany. A lot of rain in may
Dear heaven, could you send some sunshine and blue sky to me, please ? With lovely white clouds that are dry ! ? Like that ?
Thank you ! I appreciate it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> It must be so interesting to watch at feeding time



I will try to get a video


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> They don't look like our crows. Ours are all black. They may be somewhat protected here but most people consider them to be a pest. I've even seen them attacked by flocks of birds. So everyone hates them. They do eat eggs. But they are extremely interesting and intelligent. I would enjoy one as a pet if I was given the opportunity to rescue one. And have proper permits to do it.



The nearest we have to the pied crow over in Europe is the Hooded Crow.

They’re not so common in the UK. We saw loads when we were in Scotland


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 271834
> The photo credit goes to my wife. She was out with the babies last weekend while I worked. 3 yr old Shiloh Shepherd, 5 month old Chow Chow and a 2.5 yr old Newfie. The chow is a female and the other two are boys needless to say she runs the house!



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I have been somewhat busy today. My day had had a soundtrack of fledgling starlings ... there are at least 40 newly emerged from the nest and screaming to be fed in our garden! Turn the sound on...





The ironing and some mending awaits so I must go and do that before settling down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I know!! I think about him all the time! I still have the cute gardening set he sent me.
> I hope he’s doing well health wise.
> 
> I didn’t know you had a secret club[emoji6]


Yes, we have a nice little, cozy spot over there past the doorway to the CDR where only moderators can enter to talk about all you unruly CDR'ers!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> We were living in our bus conversion 6 years ago, when we bought our house, so had no furniture.
> 
> We completely furnished our house from thrift shops!
> 
> Most folks not living in this area have trouble believing that. But we are close to Palm Springs, where a lot of very wealthy people live. You should see what they donate! I don't care if everything matches..I think we did a pretty good job! Did the whole house for $5000.
> 
> View attachment 271850
> View attachment 271851


Jeez, that's really nice! How lucky is that?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been somewhat busy today. My day had had a soundtrack of fledgling starlings ... there are at least 40 newly emerged from the nest and screaming to be fed in our garden! Turn the sound on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ironing and some mending awaits so I must go and do that before settling down.


I have too many cats for birds to feel comfortable building nests on my property. So thankfully, I don't have to look forward to cats bringing me fledgling baby birds to share. I occasionally have the tail end of a mouse or lizard on my door step, but no birds.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overcast, sunny, some rain, some clouds, then sun. Grass is wet. Muggy. But the gardening chores still need to get done in order to keep up with the Springtime surge.

Edged a large perennial bed yesterday, putting down mulch now. But, I stopped for a break to capture our just now blooming peonies. They always pop right around Mothers Day (US) like clockwork.

Some peony pix


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, sunny, some rain, some clouds, then sun. Grass is wet. Muggy. But the gardening chores still need to get done in order to keep up with the Springtime surge.
> 
> Edged a large perennial bed yesterday, putting down mulch now. But, I stopped for a break to capture our just now blooming peonies. They always pop right around Mothers Day (US) like clockwork.
> 
> Some peony pix
> 
> View attachment 271858
> View attachment 271859
> View attachment 271860
> View attachment 271861


I was also going to tackle the Springtime surge of weeds (with my weedwhacker), but Mother Nature has decided we needed a heavy mist today and everything's dripping and wet.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, sunny, some rain, some clouds, then sun. Grass is wet. Muggy. But the gardening chores still need to get done in order to keep up with the Springtime surge.
> 
> Edged a large perennial bed yesterday, putting down mulch now. But, I stopped for a break to capture our just now blooming peonies. They always pop right around Mothers Day (US) like clockwork.
> 
> Some peony pix
> 
> View attachment 271858
> View attachment 271859
> View attachment 271860
> View attachment 271861



Lovely. Our peonies are in bud, but don’t look like flowering any time soon.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> Many of my nephews and nieces wouldn't dream of having second hand stuff and want all new even of it means getting into debt for it which doesn't make sense to me when they could be saving a lot of money.



I will never understand that mindset. 

The only thing we did buy new was our bedroom suite, mostly because the store delivered and set it all up!

The quality of the furniture donated by the wealthy is far higher than we could ever afford, and usually in excellent condition.

I got a matching inlaid wood coffee table and 2 inlaid end tables for $100.

I wouldn't do it any other way, and boy was it fun!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been somewhat busy today. My day had had a soundtrack of fledgling starlings ... there are at least 40 newly emerged from the nest and screaming to be fed in our garden! Turn the sound on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ironing and some mending awaits so I must go and do that before settling down.


Wow. They really are very noisy.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I have too many cats for birds to feel comfortable building nests on my property.



I only have 2 cats, but they are indoors only. I have Collared Doves, Verdin, and some little sparrow type nesting here.

Then the daily visitors: a mated pair of great tailed Grackles, who bathe in Chug's water pans every day. And several roadrunners, who come and drink his water. When they have babies, they bring the baby to drink as well.

And of course the rabbit, who checks out the buffet that Chug has not finished. He usually finds something tasty...like all of the leftovers! [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, we have a nice little, cozy spot over there past the doorway to the CDR where only moderators can enter to talk about all you unruly CDR'ers!!!


[emoji33] [emoji33] It wasn't me, I promise. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely!
> Apart from buying a new bed, my first house was furnished with hand me downs from the family in fact my sister who donated a lot used to say it was like walking
> back into her own house when she visited me!
> Many of my nephews and nieces wouldn't dream of having second hand stuff and want all new even of it means getting into debt for it which doesn't make sense to me when they could be saving a lot of money.


When my daughter's son had their first baby (my daughter's first grandchild) naturally "Gramma" bought lots of stuff for him. Lots of new onesies and cute little outfits for the baby. And of course, lots of furniture-type stuff. They bought them a really nice stroller with all the accoutrements.

Whenever the grandparents went over to visit and see the baby, he was always wearing what looked like hand-me-down clothes. Come to find out the mom was either selling or giving away what my daughter bought for them, even the stroller, and buying her own stuff at the Goodwill and places like that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, sunny, some rain, some clouds, then sun. Grass is wet. Muggy. But the gardening chores still need to get done in order to keep up with the Springtime surge.
> 
> Edged a large perennial bed yesterday, putting down mulch now. But, I stopped for a break to capture our just now blooming peonies. They always pop right around Mothers Day (US) like clockwork.
> 
> Some peony pix
> 
> View attachment 271858
> View attachment 271859
> View attachment 271860
> View attachment 271861


What beautiful flowers. And I am so jealous about your grass. I wish mine could look like that again. Oh well when we get rain like you it might be possible.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> When my daughter's son had their first baby (my daughter's first grandchild) naturally "Gramma" bought lots of stuff for him. Lots of new onesies and cute little outfits for the baby. And of course, lots of furniture-type stuff. They bought them a really nice stroller with all the accoutrements.
> 
> Whenever the grandparents went over to visit and see the baby, he was always wearing what looked like hand-me-down clothes. Come to find out the mom was either selling or giving away what my daughter bought for them, even the stroller, and buying her own stuff at the Goodwill and places like that.


Oh my goodness! That's carrying thriftiness a bit too far! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I will never understand that mindset.
> 
> The only thing we did buy new was our bedroom suite, mostly because the store delivered and set it all up!
> 
> The quality of the furniture donated by the wealthy is far higher than we could ever afford, and usually in excellent condition.
> 
> I got a matching inlaid wood coffee table and 2 inlaid end tables for $100.
> 
> I wouldn't do it any other way, and boy was it fun!


We don't have that over here. In actual fact I am not exactly sure what the rich do with their furniture that they don't want.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man! I really need to clean house, but I just don't want to!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! I really need to clean house, but I just don't want to!!!!!!!


I know that feeling, it is normally what I feel when I have to wake up, get out of bed and go to work. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> When my daughter's son had their first baby (my daughter's first grandchild) naturally "Gramma" bought lots of stuff for him. Lots of new onesies and cute little outfits for the baby. And of course, lots of furniture-type stuff. They bought them a really nice stroller with all the accoutrements.
> 
> Whenever the grandparents went over to visit and see the baby, he was always wearing what looked like hand-me-down clothes. Come to find out the mom was either selling or giving away what my daughter bought for them, even the stroller, and buying her own stuff at the Goodwill and places like that.


Oh my word. That is just extremely rude. I would have been really mad.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> We don't have that over here. In actual fact I am not exactly sure what the rich do with their furniture that they don't want.


[emoji22] Sad for you. You don't have thrift shops at all? Or a place to buy used furniture?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> [emoji22] Sad for you. You don't have thrift shops at all? Or a place to buy used furniture?


They would be the pawn shops or gum tree which is an app where people can sell their unwanted stuff. But most of the time you don't really want the stuff at the pawn shops and the gum tree stuff is not always cheap for what you are getting. Oh we also have cash crusader but again they buy the stuff at really low prices and then want to sell it at too high a price.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The nearest we have to the pied crow over in Europe is the Hooded Crow.
> 
> They’re not so common in the UK. We saw loads when we were in Scotland
> View attachment 271854


That's a beautiful crow. What I like about them is how intelligent they are.Having one as a pet will probably always be out of the question unless the right circumstances happened but I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's a beautiful crow. What I like about them is how intelligent they are.Having one as a pet will probably always be out of the question unless the right circumstances happened but I would do it in a heartbeat.


I have heard that they are like parrots as pets.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! I really need to clean house, but I just don't want to!!!!!!!


I did run the sweeper today...for the first time in a while out of desperation. I have a hard time with allergies and house dust. So I might as well sweep because I'm sick anyway. Then I had a double whammy.The guy that mows our yard mowed. That is probably my worst allergy. The upside is it has been raining on and off all day. By tomorrow the rain will have washed the air clean. I hate housework too! I'd rather play with animals.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have heard that they are like parrots as pets.


Yes they are. They have a personality that doesn't quit.


CarolM said:


> I have heard that they are like parrots as pets.


Sorry I accidently moved the mouse on my computer. The next thing I knew I was on a Tarantula Website. Not interested!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes they are. They have a personality that doesn't quit.
> 
> Sorry I accidently moved the mouse on my computer. The next thing I knew I was on a Tarantula Website. Not interested!!!


Whahaha. I bet you confused the tarantula threads with that comment. [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> We have many of them here.
> 
> Once my husband was in surgery, a bad time for us. I went outside and sat in a pretty spot surrounded by flowers. To my astonishment, a hummer landed on my head! I only knew he was there because my hair moved a bit.
> 
> It was like a kiss from God!
> 
> Happily, my husband made a good recovery.


yes! I think the Lord knows when you need something special and sends a critter as his messenger.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> What beautiful flowers. And I am so jealous about your grass. I wish mine could look like that again. Oh well when we get rain like you it might be possible.



Yes...it’s getting ready to rain again. The Weather guys are calling for more than two inches in our area from today through Monday.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...it’s getting ready to rain again. The Weather guys are calling for more than two inches in our area from today through Monday.


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, we have a nice little, cozy spot over there past the doorway to the CDR where only moderators can enter to talk about all you unruly CDR'ers!!!



Oh man!! I better be on my best behavior!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been somewhat busy today. My day had had a soundtrack of fledgling starlings ... there are at least 40 newly emerged from the nest and screaming to be fed in our garden! Turn the sound on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ironing and some mending awaits so I must go and do that before settling down.



Wow!!! They sure like your yard!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, sunny, some rain, some clouds, then sun. Grass is wet. Muggy. But the gardening chores still need to get done in order to keep up with the Springtime surge.
> 
> Edged a large perennial bed yesterday, putting down mulch now. But, I stopped for a break to capture our just now blooming peonies. They always pop right around Mothers Day (US) like clockwork.
> 
> Some peony pix
> 
> View attachment 271858
> View attachment 271859
> View attachment 271860
> View attachment 271861



So so pretty!! The overcast weather really makes the pink pop!


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> We were living in our bus conversion 6 years ago, when we bought our house, so had no furniture.
> 
> We completely furnished our house from thrift shops!
> 
> Most folks not living in this area have trouble believing that. But we are close to Palm Springs, where a lot of very wealthy people live. You should see what they donate! I don't care if everything matches..I think we did a pretty good job! Did the whole house for $5000.
> 
> View attachment 271850
> View attachment 271851



Nicely done!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. That is just extremely rude. I would have been really mad.


Well it hasn't endeared the daughter-in-law to my daughter, but she has learned patience and polite incincerity!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> We were living in our bus conversion 6 years ago, when we bought our house, so had no furniture.
> 
> We completely furnished our house from thrift shops!
> 
> Most folks not living in this area have trouble believing that. But we are close to Palm Springs, where a lot of very wealthy people live. You should see what they donate! I don't care if everything matches..I think we did a pretty good job! Did the whole house for $5000.
> 
> View attachment 271850
> View attachment 271851


It matches. Like flowers in a garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, we have a nice little, cozy spot over there past the doorway to the CDR where only moderators can enter to talk about all you unruly CDR'ers!!!


Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> We don't have that over here. In actual fact I am not exactly sure what the rich do with their furniture that they don't want.


They probably keep it and hoard all their money for centuries.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> They probably keep it and hoard all their money for centuries.


Ha ha ha. Most probably.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been somewhat busy today. My day had had a soundtrack of fledgling starlings ... there are at least 40 newly emerged from the nest and screaming to be fed in our garden! Turn the sound on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ironing and some mending awaits so I must go and do that before settling down.


That must have been quite exciting - and noisy - to watch!!
I used to have a lot of starlings in my garden but only see the odd one or two now.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> When my daughter's son had their first baby (my daughter's first grandchild) naturally "Gramma" bought lots of stuff for him. Lots of new onesies and cute little outfits for the baby. And of course, lots of furniture-type stuff. They bought them a really nice stroller with all the accoutrements.
> 
> Whenever the grandparents went over to visit and see the baby, he was always wearing what looked like hand-me-down clothes. Come to find out the mom was either selling or giving away what my daughter bought for them, even the stroller, and buying her own stuff at the Goodwill and places like that.


I bet your daughter must have been pretty upset about that,it's quite a slap in the face. But I suppose they get more for their money that way and I would make sure that any future present came from a thrift shop too!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a bright and sunny day here with a promise of high pressure bringing dry and sunny weather for the next week.
> Temps still only a max of about 15C until midweek, but at least it's not cold and wet.
> I have to go find myself an outfit for my nephews wedding, but I'm starting online for ideas before I go hobbling around the shops.
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> TTFN


Sounds fun to me. Good weather and shopping for a good cause. I find stuff when I just go window shopping for exercise and save them for a Christmas present if I find a deal cheap cheap...plus I always meet a new friend...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Oh no ! Boiled mouse ! UUUrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................


Or turn the dang thing into a little pet...


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sounds fun to me. Good weather and shopping for a good cause. I find stuff when I just go window shopping for exercise and save them for a Christmas present if I find a deal cheap cheap...plus I always meet a new friend...


I avoid all shops unless absolutely necessary. I like to know what I want to buy and where to get it so that I can just run in and out again as quickly as possible.
I don't like ordering things online, but it does help you browse in the comfort of your own home. I've seen a few outfits today that may be ok for the wedding but now I have to go to the shops and try them on.  The trouble is I don't wear dresses much and I only have one that I've already worn to 2 other weddings, so I have to find something else now. Maybe I'll find a nice dressy trouser suit that I will wear again.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I bet you confused the tarantula threads with that comment. [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23]


I have enough spiders in my house as it is. I don't want to buy another one...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I avoid all shops unless absolutely necessary. I like to know what I want to buy and where to get it so that I can just run in and out again as quickly as possible.
> I don't like ordering things online, but it does help you browse in the comfort of your own home. I've seen a few outfits today that may be ok for the wedding but now I have to go to the shops and try them on.  The trouble is I don't wear dresses much and I only have one that I've already worn to 2 other weddings, so I have to find something else now. Maybe I'll find a nice dressy trouser suit that I will wear again.


I don't like dresses either. I have one or two skirts left that need to go. I think a pretty blouse and a nice pair of slacks is way better.


----------



## Momof4

We still haven’t heard from Heather. I hope her property & family are ok. 
@EllieMay


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> How are you guys doing?



Gettin back on track now.. surely glad it’s Friday! The power came back yesterday evening and then right back off. Finally on again.. hubby has been helping neighbors get power or-the trees cut that are in dangerous places. All the things that were pressing are tended now thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I bet your daughter must have been pretty upset about that,it's quite a slap in the face. But I suppose they get more for their money that way and I would make sure that any future present came from a thrift shop too!


That little grandkid is 5 now, and since my daughter learned what happens to her presents, she very carefully only buys things that she can give to the boys (another one a year younger) personally. Makes it harder for 'mom' to give away the presents.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We still haven’t heard from Heather. I hope her property & family are ok.
> @EllieMay



We are , we are!!! I have a metal roof so there is no service in my house and with the power and WiFi out, it’s been sketchy.. daughters end-of-year FFA banquet was last night too... it’s been a circus!!! I’ll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> It matches. Like flowers in a garden.


What a sweet thing to say! I will remember that! Thank you! [emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ray, we've not seen you for a few days - how are you?


Hi Lyn, I have started to walk on my prosthetic. I have a trainer at the gym and he has been kicking my butt. Actually he has been ok. I am just out of shape. Combine that and helping the wife outside with landscaping. I have been to tired. I drop in and run thru my alerts but that's about it. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a high school sweetheart/X wife also.
> She was even less reliable than an Opal.


I understand that


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I was also wondering how you, wifey and opo are doing.


We all are good. Opo seems to be getting over the pinworms.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Oh, another Opel GT fan ! Fine !


My dad had a Opel Cadet. One time we went thru a intersection that was flooded. We started to float. I had to get out real carefully and push till the tires touched again.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That must have been quite exciting - and noisy - to watch!!
> I used to have a lot of starlings in my garden but only see the odd one or two now.



We normally have a pair nesting in the roof of our house, but not this year for the first time in 20 years. 

We have around half a dozen visiting normally, with the feeders being a huge draw when they’re nesting. It would appear they all fledged yesterday morning!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Gettin back on track now.. surely glad it’s Friday! The power came back yesterday evening and then right back off. Finally on again.. hubby has been helping neighbors get power or-the trees cut that are in dangerous places. All the things that were pressing are tended now thanks for thinking of us!



Glad to hear things are returning to normal.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Lyn, I have started to walk on my prosthetic. I have a trainer at the gym and he has been kicking my butt. Actually he has been ok. I am just out of shape. Combine that and helping the wife outside with landscaping. I have been to tired. I drop in and run thru my alerts but that's about it.
> Thanks for asking.



You have a lot of fitness to recover. It’s going to be a long journey. I am glad you can start to use the prosthetic though, that’s a massive step forward (sorry about the pun... I can’t think how to reword it!)


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. JoesDad and I are off on our travels again. No need for a passport, but I am sure there will be postcard opportunities  We are heading north... you have to from Kent unless you want to swim or have a boat [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

And here’s a little video of the chicks at the start of their third day of life. They have grown noticeably already. I think these are doing better than last year’s brood.


----------



## JoesMum

One last picture before we leave


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The marsh grass with egret?



Yep! The one that could be some country’s tricolor


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon roomates. Hold on, --- Friday is in sight.



*Looks backwards*


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its Suki that makes it look good



It’s the contrast! [emoji12]
*waves* (if you can see it in the dark)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ray, we've not seen you for a few days - how are you?



Not that it’s easy to see anyone in the gloom of the CDR... But yes.


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> We were living in our bus conversion 6 years ago, when we bought our house, so had no furniture.
> 
> We completely furnished our house from thrift shops!
> 
> Most folks not living in this area have trouble believing that. But we are close to Palm Springs, where a lot of very wealthy people live. You should see what they donate! I don't care if everything matches..I think we did a pretty good job! Did the whole house for $5000.
> 
> View attachment 271850
> View attachment 271851



Great finds! 
I should do a video tour of my house! [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> When my daughter's son had their first baby (my daughter's first grandchild) naturally "Gramma" bought lots of stuff for him. Lots of new onesies and cute little outfits for the baby. And of course, lots of furniture-type stuff. They bought them a really nice stroller with all the accoutrements.
> 
> Whenever the grandparents went over to visit and see the baby, he was always wearing what looked like hand-me-down clothes. Come to find out the mom was either selling or giving away what my daughter bought for them, even the stroller, and buying her own stuff at the Goodwill and places like that.



A shrewd businesswoman! I don’t think your daughter liked that.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My dad had a Opel Cadet. One time we went thru a intersection that was flooded. We started to float. I had to get out real carefully and push till the tires touched again.



More of an Opel Sea Cadet!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Lyn, I have started to walk on my prosthetic. I have a trainer at the gym and he has been kicking my butt. Actually he has been ok. I am just out of shape. Combine that and helping the wife outside with landscaping. I have been to tired. I drop in and run thru my alerts but that's about it.
> Thanks for asking.


It will take time but you'll get there!
Glad to hear you're well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And here’s a little video of the chicks at the start of their third day of life. They have grown noticeably already. I think these are doing better than last year’s brood.


Lovely! 
It's warming up middle of next week so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. JoesDad and I are off on our travels again. No need for a passport, but I am sure there will be postcard opportunities  We are heading north... you have to from Kent unless you want to swim or have a boat [emoji23]


Hmmmm ........now where could that be?
Wherever you end up you hope you have a good time.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hmmmm ........now where could that be?
> Wherever you end up you hope you have a good time.



We have just reached Birmingham and have 150 miles to go to our first postcard opportunity


----------



## JoesMum

...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> ...
> View attachment 271925


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> You have a lot of fitness to recover. It’s going to be a long journey. I am glad you can start to use the prosthetic though, that’s a massive step forward (sorry about the pun... I can’t think how to reword it!)


Thanks , puns are good. Humor helps


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heavy rains yesterday afternoon with more storms later today.

The heavy rain and wind gusts are knocking down our taller flowers. Heres a quik pik of one of the casualties from Mother Nature’s attacks.


----------



## Blackdog1714

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my goodness! That's carrying thriftiness a bit too far! [emoji23]


My wife and I always look forward to our Ohio family trips. We see her parents and go to some awesome thrift stores. I refuse to pay more than $10 for jeans and easily have $600 in only 5 pairs of jeans. Silly birds shopping the malls and retail stores


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice hints of blue inside the iris too.... nice subtle shades of puples n blues


----------



## aqualungs

It warming up in Northeast Ohio. Gonna be 50 today. Inside though our orchids 
Have begun blooming [emoji7][emoji9] Some of these are rescues that were presumed dead and we brought them back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Lyn, I have started to walk on my prosthetic. I have a trainer at the gym and he has been kicking my butt. Actually he has been ok. I am just out of shape. Combine that and helping the wife outside with landscaping. I have been to tired. I drop in and run thru my alerts but that's about it.
> Thanks for asking.


I'll bet you're glad to be able to get up out of that chair, if only for a little while.


----------



## Yvonne G

aqualungs said:


> It warming up in Northeast Ohio. Gonna be 50 today. Inside though our orchids
> Have begun blooming [emoji7][emoji9] Some of these are rescues that were presumed dead and we brought them back.
> View attachment 271932


I don't think you've visited us here in the Cold Dark Room before, have you? Don't worry. . . you're more than welcome here. One of our members will come along soon and explain what goes on in here (about the one-legged pirate, the wool spider (if she exists), the meercats, etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

All of those nasty storms that whacked east Texas, are now making a beeline toward the northeast. Lots of heavy rain on its way this afternoon.


----------



## aqualungs

Maro2Bear said:


> All of those nasty storms that whacked east Texas, are now making a beeline toward the northeast. Lots of heavy rain on its way this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 271936



Good, my grass is coming up and I used some nice organic milorganite and Ringer lawn restore. Nothing like poo and dead plant matter, and the neighbors asking you why your lawn is so green, after Tru Green came 5x this month and sprayed chemicals. 
This stuff has been around for decades..


----------



## aqualungs

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think you've visited us here in the Cold Dark Room before, have you? Don't worry. . . you're more than welcome here. One of our members will come along soon and explain what goes on in here (about the one-legged pirate, the wool spider (if she exists), the meercats, etc.



A while back I dropped by. Decided to pop in for some randomness.


----------



## Maro2Bear

aqualungs said:


> Good, my grass is coming up and I used some nice organic milorganite and Ringer lawn restore. Nothing like poo and dead plant matter, and the neighbors asking you why your lawn is so green, after Tru Green came 5x this month and sprayed chemicals. This stuff has been around for decades..



Yep.... i put down a few bags of MilOrganite too. Mil=Milwaukee , Organite = organic solids produced by the residents of Wisconsin 

Good stuff - 
*Exactly what is Milorganite?*
Milorganite is one of the oldest branded fertilizers on the market. It’s composed of heat-dried microbes that have digested the organic matter in wastewater. Milorganite is manufactured by the Milwaukee Metropolitan Sewerage District. The District captures wastewater from the metropolitan Milwaukee area, including local industries such as MillerCoors.

Using large-scale processes that mimic nature, microbes digest the nutrients found in the water. The cleaned water is returned to Lake Michigan while the microbes are kiln-dried into small pellets. So Milorganite is actually a bag of dried microbes!


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## aqualungs

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.... i put down a few bags of MilOrganite too. Mil=Milwaukee , Organite = organic solids produced by the residents of Wisconsin
> 
> Good stuff -
> *Exactly what is Milorganite?*
> Milorganite is one of the oldest branded fertilizers on the market. It’s composed of heat-dried microbes that have digested the organic matter in wastewater. Milorganite is manufactured by the Milwaukee Metropolitan Sewerage District. The District captures wastewater from the metropolitan Milwaukee area, including local industries such as MillerCoors.
> 
> Using large-scale processes that mimic nature, microbes digest the nutrients found in the water. The cleaned water is returned to Lake Michigan while the microbes are kiln-dried into small pellets. So Milorganite is actually a bag of dried microbes!



That is awesome! My wife will be happy as well as our wiener dogs.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. Well, we have driven to Carnforth in Lancashire today... Home is bottom right and our location top left. 



We spent the afternoon at RSPB Leighton Moss reserve doing a little bird watching. 







And the weather is lovely. Tomorrow we head just a little further north.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And here’s a little video of the chicks at the start of their third day of life. They have grown noticeably already. I think these are doing better than last year’s brood.


How precious does it get!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> All of those nasty storms that whacked east Texas, are now making a beeline toward the northeast. Lots of heavy rain on its way this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 271936


Those storms provided us here in the San Joaquin Valley a beautiful light and sound display, however, the storm part only made contact with the earth in the foothills. No rain for the parched valley!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the tadpoles have morphed! Now I have to watch where I put my feet when I'm walking outside. There are hundreds of them:





It's a western toad, (_Anaxyrus boreas)_ . Here's a picture off Google of him all grown up:


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks , puns are good. Humor helps


I'm really glad to see you get to start using your prosthetic. You'll do it!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the tadpoles have morphed! Now I have to watch where I put my feet when I'm walking outside. There are hundreds of them:
> 
> View attachment 271949
> View attachment 271950
> 
> 
> It's a western toad, (_Anaxyrus boreas)_ . Here's a picture off Google of him all grown up:



So cute!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife and I always look forward to our Ohio family trips. We see her parents and go to some awesome thrift stores. I refuse to pay more than $10 for jeans and easily have $600 in only 5 pairs of jeans. Silly birds shopping the malls and retail stores


Believe it or not... I can do really good in a kohl's for clothes. I just shop their goldstar clearance. I like the thrift shops for furniture and other things. Like old books, tools, and whatever I find that I might use. Sometimes clothes. I just really do it for exercise but when I find something it's a win win.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the tadpoles have morphed! Now I have to watch where I put my feet when I'm walking outside. There are hundreds of them:
> 
> View attachment 271949
> View attachment 271950
> 
> 
> It's a western toad, (_Anaxyrus boreas)_ . Here's a picture off Google of him all grown up:


I have to figure out what my toad species is. Just for gp. I only get to see one baby a year. But so far( I believe) the one I've seen is from last year.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> What a sweet thing to say! I will remember that! Thank you! [emoji4][emoji178]


It's really pretty. It doesn't look like a stiff stuffy house. It looks like a home that you can live in.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271940


Oh my gosh...poor little dog can't smell a thing.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We all are good. Opo seems to be getting over the pinworms.


I'm really glad for you and your family. I didn't know a tortoise could get pinworms but it makes sense. What did you have to do to help Opo and how did you know?


----------



## Lyn W

aqualungs said:


> It warming up in Northeast Ohio. Gonna be 50 today. Inside though our orchids
> Have begun blooming [emoji7][emoji9] Some of these are rescues that were presumed dead and we brought them back.
> View attachment 271932


I have a few orchids that are struggling. They need repotting as soon as I can get the correct potting soil.
I hope they recover as well as yours.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Well, we have driven to Carnforth in Lancashire today... Home is bottom right and our location top left.
> View attachment 271942
> 
> 
> We spent the afternoon at RSPB Leighton Moss reserve doing a little bird watching.
> View attachment 271945
> 
> View attachment 271947
> 
> View attachment 271948
> 
> 
> And the weather is lovely. Tomorrow we head just a little further north.


I' ve been there several times in the past. We used to visit when I stayed with my sister who lived in Leyland.
Glad to see it hasn't had a motorway built through it!!


----------



## Momof4

aqualungs said:


> It warming up in Northeast Ohio. Gonna be 50 today. Inside though our orchids
> Have begun blooming [emoji7][emoji9] Some of these are rescues that were presumed dead and we brought them back.
> View attachment 271932



Impressive!!


----------



## Momof4

Working in the yard to get ready to tear down tortoise enclosure and grade yard and my husband said he never thought he’d be digging up and saving weeds before!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Working in the yard to get ready to tear down tortoise enclosure and grade yard and my husband said he never thought he’d be digging up and saving weeds before!
> View attachment 271968
> 
> View attachment 271969



Thats a healthy bucket of weeds!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Oh man!! I better be on my best behavior!!


Do you have any advice on that? Cause I need it real bad.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Working in the yard to get ready to tear down tortoise enclosure and grade yard and my husband said he never thought he’d be digging up and saving weeds before!
> View attachment 271968
> 
> View attachment 271969


I like wild violets and keep moving more of them into my flowerbeds for groundcover. I have a heck of a time getting people to understand that I want them for a good reason. You are blessed to have a hubby going along with the program and helping.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Saturday my friends [emoji851]
I hope everyone has a wonderful day [emoji172]


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Working in the yard to get ready to tear down tortoise enclosure and grade yard and my husband said he never thought he’d be digging up and saving weeds before!
> View attachment 271968
> 
> View attachment 271969



Now I’m jealous!
My yard went back to desert because of the pending heat [emoji53]


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Now I’m jealous!
> My yard went back to desert because of the pending heat [emoji53]



I’m not sure if they’ll live. Most are leafy greens and dandelion.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I’m not sure if they’ll live. Most are leafy greens and dandelion.


You can't get rid of dandelions. If you even leave a tiny piece of the root they grow right back. I don't know about your leafy greens but if they are weeds most people have to poison them. They still eventually grow back.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Working in the yard to get ready to tear down tortoise enclosure and grade yard and my husband said he never thought he’d be digging up and saving weeds before!
> View attachment 271968
> 
> View attachment 271969


Good to see you have him well trained in the ways of tortoise keepers!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> I’m not sure if they’ll live. Most are leafy greens and dandelion.


Put the roots in water, for a while - I've saved quite a few that way until I can replant in pots or elsewhere in the garden.
I've been really successful with clover after I pulled up some roots from school, I had them in a shallow tray of water for ages and wasn't expecting them to survive but I scraped the surface of a grassy area and they have taken over. Lola loves them.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday my friends [emoji851]
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day [emoji172]
> View attachment 271974
> View attachment 271975


Happy Saturday to you too Noel.
Is it Mother's day in the US tomorrow (Sunday)?
Happy Mother's Day to all you Mums out there - whether your kids have 2 or 4 legs!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

aqualungs said:


> It warming up in Northeast Ohio. Gonna be 50 today. Inside though our orchids
> Have begun blooming [emoji7][emoji9] Some of these are rescues that were presumed dead and we brought them back.
> View attachment 271932


Your orchids are gorgeous! I love it when they surprise you... but I'm also feeling a bit guilty at neglecting all of ours, lately...


----------



## aqualungs

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your orchids are gorgeous! I love it when they surprise you... but I'm also feeling a bit guilty at neglecting all of ours, lately...



Thanks! That one on the top left my wife bought for my last year. It has had its blooms for over 3 months now. It’s easy to neglect them sometimes... with everything elder that had to be done. The Oncidiums need to be watered every three days or they get unhappy. My back was acting up a bit and I wasn’t going downstairs in the basement where we keep them. They were a bit angry. Except for the Phalanopsis. They go a week or so without watering. I use jacks fertilizer and soak them in bucket for 15 minutes


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> You can't get rid of dandelions. If you even leave a tiny piece of the root they grow right back. I don't know about your leafy greens but if they are weeds most people have to poison them. They still eventually grow back.



Yeah mine grow back when the rainy season come in the winter rolls around


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saturday to you too Noel.
> Is it Mother's day in the US tomorrow (Sunday)?
> Happy Mother's Day to all you Mums out there - whether your kids have 2 or 4 legs!



Yes it is [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> All of those nasty storms that whacked east Texas, are now making a beeline toward the northeast. Lots of heavy rain on its way this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 271936



I’m still trying to catch up on posts but I hope those storms have lost some momentum and you catch a break. (And not from more trees!) Stay safe! 

And lovely pictures btw.


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271940



Your so inspiring Olli!!! [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Well, we have driven to Carnforth in Lancashire today... Home is bottom right and our location top left.
> View attachment 271942
> 
> 
> We spent the afternoon at RSPB Leighton Moss reserve doing a little bird watching.
> View attachment 271945
> 
> View attachment 271947
> 
> View attachment 271948
> 
> 
> And the weather is lovely. Tomorrow we head just a little further north.



Looks beautiful! Have a wonderful trip and safe travels Linda.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Those storms provided us here in the San Joaquin Valley a beautiful light and sound display, however, the storm part only made contact with the earth in the foothills. No rain for the parched valley!



Never there when you need and over abundant when you don’t [emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the tadpoles have morphed! Now I have to watch where I put my feet when I'm walking outside. There are hundreds of them:
> 
> View attachment 271949
> View attachment 271950
> 
> 
> It's a western toad, (_Anaxyrus boreas)_ . Here's a picture off Google of him all grown up:



I love this time of year! So MANY babies! I have the little toads everywhere on my property too. They’re so cute when they are little like that.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Working in the yard to get ready to tear down tortoise enclosure and grade yard and my husband said he never thought he’d be digging up and saving weeds before!
> View attachment 271968
> 
> View attachment 271969



I have to come to realize that tortoises are a lot of work!!! [emoji23]

I know I said I would post pictures today, but it is taking me way too long. I’m just trying to catch up on what’s going on with everyone else Your new yard is going to be awesome!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Saturday my friends [emoji851]
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day [emoji172]
> View attachment 271974
> View attachment 271975



Happy Saturday Noel and Happy Mother’s Day to you too


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Put the roots in water, for a while - I've saved quite a few that way until I can replant in pots or elsewhere in the garden.
> I've been really successful with clover after I pulled up some roots from school, I had them in a shallow tray of water for ages and wasn't expecting them to survive but I scraped the surface of a grassy area and they have taken over. Lola loves them.



Hi Lyn!! Hope you and Lola are getting along well [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

I candled my Eggs tonight. I was a bit worried with all of the power breaks but I saw movement in 3 of the 6 eggs so I’m pretty excited again 

I also ran across this little lady while securing things In The boat house.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think you've visited us here in the Cold Dark Room before, have you? Don't worry. . . you're more than welcome here. One of our members will come along soon and explain what goes on in here (about the one-legged pirate, the wool spider (if she exists), the meercats, etc.


The instant I entered the CDR this evening, I was surrounded by armadillos and jellyfish, all talking at once! 

The armadillos were squeaking that they're not going to be still as seats, and the jellyfish refuse to light!

When I asked why, they all said "Yvonne didn't even mention us! We're as important as the meercats! Don't expect seats or lights!"

So everyone, be careful in here...pulling and poking won't work for a while!

Yvonne, what are you going to do about this?? Visit your secret room, discuss this with all the mods, and please! decide how to appease the critters!


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> Your so inspiring Olli!!! [emoji23]



[emoji854][emoji875]!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> View attachment 271925



ROFL! He must be an asset...


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Do you have any advice on that? Cause I need it real bad.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saturday to you too Noel.
> Is it Mother's day in the US tomorrow (Sunday)?
> Happy Mother's Day to all you Mums out there - whether your kids have 2 or 4 legs!



Mother’s Day also in Denmark, Turkey, and a few other places.  I wonder if it’s only the UK that has it on another day. Carol, when is the SA one?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I candled my Eggs tonight. I was a bit worried with all of the power breaks but I saw movement in 3 of the 6 eggs so I’m pretty excited again
> 
> I also ran across this little lady while securing things In The boat house.
> View attachment 271993



Your eggs?  What did I miss?

P.S. Did the little lady beam at you?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I avoid all shops unless absolutely necessary. I like to know what I want to buy and where to get it so that I can just run in and out again as quickly as possible.
> I don't like ordering things online, but it does help you browse in the comfort of your own home. I've seen a few outfits today that may be ok for the wedding but now I have to go to the shops and try them on.  The trouble is I don't wear dresses much and I only have one that I've already worn to 2 other weddings, so I have to find something else now. Maybe I'll find a nice dressy trouser suit that I will wear again.


Dressy trousers are nice.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Gettin back on track now.. surely glad it’s Friday! The power came back yesterday evening and then right back off. Finally on again.. hubby has been helping neighbors get power or-the trees cut that are in dangerous places. All the things that were pressing are tended now thanks for thinking of us!


So glad that things are back on track.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That little grandkid is 5 now, and since my daughter learned what happens to her presents, she very carefully only buys things that she can give to the boys (another one a year younger) personally. Makes it harder for 'mom' to give away the presents.


Shame, still not nice though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And here’s a little video of the chicks at the start of their third day of life. They have grown noticeably already. I think these are doing better than last year’s brood.


Aahhh cute. I counted 4 little beaks.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Heavy rains yesterday afternoon with more storms later today.
> 
> The heavy rain and wind gusts are knocking down our taller flowers. Heres a quik pik of one of the casualties from Mother Nature’s attacks.
> 
> View attachment 271930


What a beautiful flower.


----------



## CarolM

aqualungs said:


> It warming up in Northeast Ohio. Gonna be 50 today. Inside though our orchids
> Have begun blooming [emoji7][emoji9] Some of these are rescues that were presumed dead and we brought them back.
> View attachment 271932


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the tadpoles have morphed! Now I have to watch where I put my feet when I'm walking outside. There are hundreds of them:
> 
> View attachment 271949
> View attachment 271950
> 
> 
> It's a western toad, (_Anaxyrus boreas)_ . Here's a picture off Google of him all grown up:


Oh sweet.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm really glad for you and your family. I didn't know a tortoise could get pinworms but it makes sense. What did you have to do to help Opo and how did you know?



They have a bad habit of eating poop... and not just their own. It’s a wonder that they don’t get worse than worms [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I have to come to realize that tortoises are a lot of work!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I know I said I would post pictures today, but it is taking me way too long. I’m just trying to catch up on what’s going on with everyone else Your new yard is going to be awesome!



Tortoise keeping is a bit like deliberately being slovenly. You actually want the weeds to grow. The neighbours think of you as someone wanting their house to be more dusty and full of cobwebs.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> The instant I entered the CDR this evening, I was surrounded by armadillos and jellyfish, all talking at once!
> 
> The armadillos were squeaking that they're not going to be still as seats, and the jellyfish refuse to light!
> 
> When I asked why, they all said "Yvonne didn't even mention us! We're as important as the meercats! Don't expect seats or lights!"
> 
> So everyone, be careful in here...pulling and poking won't work for a while!
> 
> Yvonne, what are you going to do about this?? Visit your secret room, discuss this with all the mods, and please! decide how to appease the critters!



Right, I have given Montgomery a good dusting and tickled his chin and he is happier now. Hopefully the other armadillos will stop sulking now. 

I’ll get some marshmallows out of corner four and a half and polish the jellyfish with them, hopefully that will sort those out.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Aahhh cute. I counted 4 little beaks.



At least 6 in there...


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and Happy Mothers Day to those not in the UK. 

It’s a beautiful morning and we are on the road again. Not far to go today [emoji4]


----------



## Ben02

Margery’s misadventures part 2!!!!! 

Came home Friday afternoon after school and checked on the torts. Selma was up and about, Patty was attacking her cuttlebone, moved onto Marges enclosure.........she was hanging on to a piece of aloe Vera with her mouth!!!!! She was just dangling there, her little legs flapping about. This is a massive aloe and she was on the second highest part. 

Now thinking about it, she must of flattened the aloe “leaf” or whatever you call it by standing on it and took a bite, then it flung back up. This is just my theory. 

Why can’t I have normal pets. I’ve got a dog with very bad anxiety, a cat who’s constantly high on catnip and there is Marge...... who needs no explaining.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You can't get rid of dandelions. If you even leave a tiny piece of the root they grow right back. I don't know about your leafy greens but if they are weeds most people have to poison them. They still eventually grow back.


Not when you are actively trying to grow them, they don't. [emoji35]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 271992


Yip, that's me too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I candled my Eggs tonight. I was a bit worried with all of the power breaks but I saw movement in 3 of the 6 eggs so I’m pretty excited again
> 
> I also ran across this little lady while securing things In The boat house.
> View attachment 271993


What eggs? I have either missed something or forgotten!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hi Lyn!! Hope you and Lola are getting along well [emoji4]


Hi Heather - we are muddling along well, thank you.
The sun is out so I'm hoping Lola's spot will warm up enough for a little outside time today.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Mother’s Day also in Denmark, Turkey, and a few other places.  I wonder if it’s only the UK that has it on another day. Carol, when is the SA one?


The same. So today Sunday.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Your eggs?  What did I miss?
> 
> P.S. Did the little lady beam at you?


Whahaha. And I am so glad I am not the only one who missed something.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and Happy Mothers Day to those not in the UK.
> 
> It’s a beautiful morning and we are on the road again. Not far to go today [emoji4]


The Lakes?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> At least 6 in there...


So I missed 2 somewhere. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures part 2!!!!!
> 
> Came home Friday afternoon after school and checked on the torts. Selma was up and about, Patty was attacking her cuttlebone, moved onto Marges enclosure.........she was hanging on to a piece of aloe Vera with her mouth!!!!! She was just dangling there, her little legs flapping about. This is a massive aloe and she was on the second highest part.
> 
> Now thinking about it, she must of flattened the aloe “leaf” or whatever you call it by standing on it and took a bite, then it flung back up. This is just my theory.
> 
> Why can’t I have normal pets. I’ve got a dog with very bad anxiety, a cat who’s constantly high on catnip and there is Marge...... who needs no explaining.


Lol. Where is the picture? That would have been a calendar picture.


----------



## CarolM

A very Happy Mothers day to all the mothers out there. I hope your 4 legged children behave and your 2 legged ones spoil you.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures part 2!!!!!
> 
> Came home Friday afternoon after school and checked on the torts. Selma was up and about, Patty was attacking her cuttlebone, moved onto Marges enclosure.........she was hanging on to a piece of aloe Vera with her mouth!!!!! She was just dangling there, her little legs flapping about. This is a massive aloe and she was on the second highest part.
> 
> Now thinking about it, she must of flattened the aloe “leaf” or whatever you call it by standing on it and took a bite, then it flung back up. This is just my theory.
> 
> Why can’t I have normal pets. I’ve got a dog with very bad anxiety, a cat who’s constantly high on catnip and there is Marge...... who needs no explaining.


Maybe she was trying to escape using the catapult method but forgot to let go! 
Margery is quite an intrepid tort!!


----------



## CarolM

Scooby Doo is actually behaving for once. Tongue out of course!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning/afternoon all and Happy Mothers Day to everyone around the world except in the UK (we like to be different).
It's a bright and sunny Sunday here, hope you are all lucky with the weather in your parts of the world too!
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Lol. Where is the picture? That would have been a calendar picture.


I’m annoyed I didn’t get one, I reacted really quickly to get her off in the shock of the moment. The pic would of of been my profile pic, no doubt about that


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Maybe she was trying to escape using the catapult method but forgot to let go!
> Margery is quite an intrepid tort!!


You can say that again.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Right, I have given Montgomery a good dusting and tickled his chin and he is happier now. Hopefully the other armadillos will stop sulking now.
> 
> I’ll get some marshmallows out of corner four and a half and polish the jellyfish with them, hopefully that will sort those out.


Oh, thank you! Standing in here has been difficult for my arthritic feet, and with no light at all...well, you can imagine.

I still am concerned that they may attempt to find the Secret Room to air their grievances. Oh! The jellyfish could dry up in the heat of the hallway! And the armadillos would have to wear sunglasses, and the meercats would most assuredly find trouble to get into.
At least the Wolf spider (if she exists) said she's not going anywhere, she's up near the ceiling knitting, and won't leave.

Roomies, we COULD have a disaster in the making! Remember, they are the residents, and we are the visitors. Their feelings are hurt, so we have to come up with little nothings to give them. 

I gave the head jelly a small nothing, and she was delighted, and let me give her a poke! [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Your eggs?  What did I miss?
> 
> P.S. Did the little lady beam at you?



Hubby brought home 6 eggs that were in a bush hogged field. His friend was going to destroy them. 
It was a ground nest and due to the area they were in, I’m almost certain that they are Turkey eggs... they are a bit small for Turkey but first year hens usually lay smaller eggs...So.... it will be interesting to see what hatches[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So glad that things are back on track.



Thanks Carol! We are all safe on the Funny Farm


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hubby brought home 6 eggs that were in a bush hogged field. His friend was going to destroy them.
> It was a ground nest and due to the area they were in, I’m almost certain that they are Turkey eggs... they are a bit small for Turkey but first year hens usually lay smaller eggs...So.... it will be interesting to see what hatches[emoji16]


Oh yes I remember now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> I’m annoyed I didn’t get one, I reacted really quickly to get her off in the shock of the moment. The pic would of of been my profile pic, no doubt about that


Yeah, too bad about the picture. . . but I do have a pretty good picture of the incident in my mind. Crazy tortoise!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures part 2!!!!!
> 
> Came home Friday afternoon after school and checked on the torts. Selma was up and about, Patty was attacking her cuttlebone, moved onto Marges enclosure.........she was hanging on to a piece of aloe Vera with her mouth!!!!! She was just dangling there, her little legs flapping about. This is a massive aloe and she was on the second highest part.
> 
> Now thinking about it, she must of flattened the aloe “leaf” or whatever you call it by standing on it and took a bite, then it flung back up. This is just my theory.
> 
> Why can’t I have normal pets. I’ve got a dog with very bad anxiety, a cat who’s constantly high on catnip and there is Marge...... who needs no explaining.



Who needs normal??? Animals are a great source entertainment. They will reach you a whole new language if you let them


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> My dad had a Opel Cadet. One time we went thru a intersection that was flooded. We started to float. I had to get out real carefully and push till the tires touched again.


A floating Opel car. Sounds funny but I think it wasn`t funny for you.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> What eggs? I have either missed something or forgotten!



Snap!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Too all the armadillos, jellyfish, wool spiders (if you exist), one-legged pirates and any other CDR inhabitant I may have missed - you are all valued and loved! Please continue on with your respective duties. We can't do it here without you!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather - we are muddling along well, thank you.
> The sun is out so I'm hoping Lola's spot will warm up enough for a little outside time today.



Well then I hope so too! How’s your mobility coming now? Ready for a soccer game yet???


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And here’s a little video of the chicks at the start of their third day of life. They have grown noticeably already. I think these are doing better than last year’s brood.


This is lovely to watch. Cute !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So I missed 2 somewhere. [emoji33]



Sheeeesh Carol!!! Where are you at these days??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I think you need to open a good bottle of wine, have a good sit down, and enjoy Mother’s Day .


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Scooby Doo is actually behaving for once. Tongue out of course!!
> View attachment 271999



OMW... adorable!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning/afternoon all and Happy Mothers Day to everyone around the world except in the UK (we like to be different).
> It's a bright and sunny Sunday here, hope you are all lucky with the weather in your parts of the world too!
> Have a lovely day.



Good morning and happy Sunday to you then !!!


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 271940


Hahaha ! It is funny.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, thank you! Standing in here has been difficult for my arthritic feet, and with no light at all...well, you can imagine.
> 
> I still am concerned that they may attempt to find the Secret Room to air their grievances. Oh! The jellyfish could dry up in the heat of the hallway! And the armadillos would have to wear sunglasses, and the meercats would most assuredly find trouble to get into.
> At least the Wolf spider (if she exists) said she's not going anywhere, she's up near the ceiling knitting, and won't leave.
> 
> Roomies, we COULD have a disaster in the making! Remember, they are the residents, and we are the visitors. Their feelings are hurt, so we have to come up with little nothings to give them.
> 
> I gave the head jelly a small nothing, and she was delighted, and let me give her a poke! [emoji23]



I keep tripping over the large pile of nothings that the meerkats are accumulating in the dark!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Pastel Tortie

aqualungs said:


> Thanks! That one on the top left my wife bought for my last year. It has had its blooms for over 3 months now. It’s easy to neglect them sometimes... with everything elder that had to be done. The Oncidiums need to be watered every three days or they get unhappy. My back was acting up a bit and I wasn’t going downstairs in the basement where we keep them. They were a bit angry. Except for the Phalanopsis. They go a week or so without watering. I use jacks fertilizer and soak them in bucket for 15 minutes


I live in North Florida, so the orchids are currently out on the front porch. Most of them are hanging off of the porch railing (on the outside so they get rained on). Several would benefit from repotting, since it's been five or more years, in some cases.

For my household, if the orchids can survive for a year or two after purchase, they're likely to hang in there for a good long while... And then they need repotting!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Carol! We are all safe on the Funny Farm


So you have a funny farm ?

"Old Mc Heather had a farm, E i E I O.... and on her farm she had some torts.... E I E I O ..."


----------



## Bee62

Happy mother day :


----------



## Bee62

Hey rommates. I finally found the reason why we are keeping tortoises / turtles.
Look and find yourself


----------



## aqualungs

Pastel Tortie said:


> I live in North Florida, so the orchids are currently out on the front porch. Most of them are hanging off of the porch railing (on the outside so they get rained on). Several would benefit from repotting, since it's been five or more years, in some cases.
> 
> For my household, if the orchids can survive for a year or two after purchase, they're likely to hang in there for a good long while... And then they need repotting!



They do like to be rootbound to bloom!


----------



## Ben02

There is a baby robin under our decking at the moment, the parents are going mad trying to find it. We thought we’d leave it alone just so their is a slim chance they can retrieve the baby and not abandon it. What do you guys think we should do? Letting nature take its course seems to be the safest option at this point.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning/afternoon all and Happy Mothers Day to everyone around the world except in the UK (we like to be different).
> It's a bright and sunny Sunday here, hope you are all lucky with the weather in your parts of the world too!
> Have a lovely day.


Enjoy the sun! While it lasts...


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures part 2!!!!!
> 
> Came home Friday afternoon after school and checked on the torts. Selma was up and about, Patty was attacking her cuttlebone, moved onto Marges enclosure.........she was hanging on to a piece of aloe Vera with her mouth!!!!! She was just dangling there, her little legs flapping about. This is a massive aloe and she was on the second highest part.
> 
> Now thinking about it, she must of flattened the aloe “leaf” or whatever you call it by standing on it and took a bite, then it flung back up. This is just my theory.
> 
> Why can’t I have normal pets. I’ve got a dog with very bad anxiety, a cat who’s constantly high on catnip and there is Marge...... who needs no explaining.



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> The Lakes?



Yes [emoji4] Postcards shortly


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Snap!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sheeeesh Carol!!! Where are you at these days??? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I think you need to open a good bottle of wine, have a good sit down, and enjoy Mother’s Day .


Lol. I agree.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy mother day :


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> There is a baby robin under our decking at the moment, the parents are going mad trying to find it. We thought we’d leave it alone just so their is a slim chance they can retrieve the baby and not abandon it. What do you guys think we should do? Letting nature take its course seems to be the safest option at this point.



Unless you have a cat on the prowl, it’s almost always best to let a baby bird alone, especially if the parents are looking.

Good luck


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hey rommates. I finally found the reason why we are keeping tortoises / turtles.
> Look and find yourself


I can do without the fertility now thank you. Have enough kids!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Yes [emoji4] Postcards shortly



Great....but which one! So many wonderful spots to choose from. Enjoy


----------



## CarolM

aqualungs said:


> They do like to be rootbound to bloom!


I did not know that. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> There is a baby robin under our decking at the moment, the parents are going mad trying to find it. We thought we’d leave it alone just so their is a slim chance they can retrieve the baby and not abandon it. What do you guys think we should do? Letting nature take its course seems to be the safest option at this point.


Personally I would try to find it. But then I don't have the heart to let nature take its course.


----------



## Momof4




----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> There is a baby robin under our decking at the moment, the parents are going mad trying to find it. We thought we’d leave it alone just so their is a slim chance they can retrieve the baby and not abandon it. What do you guys think we should do? Letting nature take its course seems to be the safest option at this point.


As long as it keep cheeping they will find it.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> There is a baby robin under our decking at the moment, the parents are going mad trying to find it. We thought we’d leave it alone just so their is a slim chance they can retrieve the baby and not abandon it. What do you guys think we should do? Letting nature take its course seems to be the safest option at this point.



Stay away. They’ll work it out better without you watching [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all 

@Moozillion are you paying attention? I have postcards for Bea’s bucket list! (Actually, it’s more of a vat than a bucket now! [emoji1])

We are in the Lake District national park and, it being a beautiful sunny Sunday, the main aim was to stay out if the way of tourists and cyclists and enjoy the countryside.

So we started at a small nature reserve called Dorothy Farrer’s Spring Wood (There’s a spring there which I presume used to belong to Dorothy)

It is a rare patch of completely unspoiled ancient woodland. The flowers (mostly bluebells and wild garlic) were stunning and the bird song deafening. We even saw a Tawny Owl! It was stunningly beautiful in the sunshine and so peaceful


----------



## JoesMum

Next up we headed to Windermere, the largest of the lakes, and climbed to the top of Orrest Head for a picnic lunch with amazing 360 degree views of the lake and the fells (hills) We could even see the Irish Sea in Morecambe Bay because it was so clear. 








My knee was starting to complain after that so we decided to do less arduous things in the afternoon!


----------



## JoesMum

Next up was a trip to Troutbeck (famous resident Beatrix Potter) for a visit to a National Trust property called Townend It is over 400 years old and was lived in by the same family until 1948. 




The barn was built in 1667





The baby’s crib has a door in the end that you can put a hot brick in to keep baby warm.


----------



## JoesMum

And we finished our day Rydal Mount, home of 19th century poet William Wordsworth who “wandered lonely as a cloud” in his poem Daffodils. It’s next to one of the smaller lakes, Rydal Water







Tonight we are staying near Grasmere another of the larger lakes.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Stay away. They’ll work it out better without you watching [emoji4]


I’ll have to accompany my dog when he goes out then


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> And we finished our day Rydal Mount, home of 19th century poet William Wordsworth who “wandered lonely as a cloud” in his poem Daffodils. It’s next to one of the smaller lakes, Rydal Water
> View attachment 272020
> 
> View attachment 272021
> 
> View attachment 272022
> 
> 
> Tonight we are staying near Grasmere another of the larger lakes.


Just gorgeous! What a great day you have had!


----------



## aqualungs

^stunning landscapes!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Too all the armadillos, jellyfish, wool spiders (if you exist), one-legged pirates and any other CDR inhabitant I may have missed - you are all valued and loved! Please continue on with your respective duties. We can't do it here without you!!!


By golly! You did it! The poke lights are available, and I'm sitting with a meercat curled at my feet! Yvonne, you rock! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> @Moozillion are you paying attention? I have postcards for Bea’s bucket list! (Actually, it’s more of a vat than a bucket now! [emoji1])
> 
> We are in the Lake District national park and, it being a beautiful sunny Sunday, the main aim was to stay out if the way of tourists and cyclists and enjoy the countryside.
> 
> So we started at a small nature reserve called Dorothy Farrer’s Spring Wood (There’s a spring there which I presume used to belong to Dorothy)
> 
> It is a rare patch of completely unspoiled ancient woodland. The flowers (mostly bluebells and wild garlic) were stunning and the bird song deafening. We even saw a Tawny Owl! It was stunningly beautiful in the sunshine and so peaceful
> 
> View attachment 272010
> 
> View attachment 272011
> 
> View attachment 272012


Oh, MY!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Yeah mine grow back when the rainy season come in the winter rolls around


Have you ever tried to eat them? I have and our Kroger sells them in the organic section of produce now. I've deep fried the flowers and cooked the leaves like kale. They taste good but they are really dehydrating. I might try to cook some from Krogers and blanch them first. Just to see...or pick some and try again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet you're glad to be able to get up out of that chair, if only for a little while.


I does feel good. Going to Orlando tomorrow to do what tourists do. So hopefully I will get more practice.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> And we finished our day Rydal Mount, home of 19th century poet William Wordsworth who “wandered lonely as a cloud” in his poem Daffodils. It’s next to one of the smaller lakes, Rydal Water
> View attachment 272020
> 
> View attachment 272021
> 
> View attachment 272022
> 
> 
> Tonight we are staying near Grasmere another of the larger lakes.




Hope you can get out on the water!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.... i put down a few bags of MilOrganite too. Mil=Milwaukee , Organite = organic solids produced by the residents of Wisconsin
> 
> Good stuff -
> *Exactly what is Milorganite?*
> Milorganite is one of the oldest branded fertilizers on the market. It’s composed of heat-dried microbes that have digested the organic matter in wastewater. Milorganite is manufactured by the Milwaukee Metropolitan Sewerage District. The District captures wastewater from the metropolitan Milwaukee area, including local industries such as MillerCoors.
> 
> Using large-scale processes that mimic nature, microbes digest the nutrients found in the water. The cleaned water is returned to Lake Michigan while the microbes are kiln-dried into small pellets. So Milorganite is actually a bag of dried microbes!


Is it readily available all over the U.S.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Tortoise keeping is a bit like deliberately being slovenly. You actually want the weeds to grow. The neighbours think of you as someone wanting their house to be more dusty and full of cobwebs.


All my so called helpers think I'm nuts when I get upset because they are trying to weedeat my weeds. I've been trying to get my flower beds full of wild violets for years. They make a nice ground cover and a pretty spring flower.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm really glad for you and your family. I didn't know a tortoise could get pinworms but it makes sense. What did you have to do to help Opo and how did you know?


Well the verdicts still out on that. When I posted the medicine here. Vladimir said that was given to him for Vladimir. I have had a few responses here that maybe it was parasites and should be treated with another medicine. It was said pinworms dont make loose stools which Opo had. I called the vet a few times and am getting a feeling he doesn't treat torts much. Today and yesterday Opo's stools were fine. So something's working. Do you know if the vet list on TFO are verified tortoise vets?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> A very Happy Mothers day to all the mothers out there. I hope your 4 legged children behave and your 2 legged ones spoil you.


Three of my 2 legged spoiled ones visited and that was nice. Several other texted and that was nice too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> A floating Opel car. Sounds funny but I think it wasn`t funny for you.


I was young I didn't mind


----------



## aqualungs

Ray--Opo said:


> Is it readily available all over the U.S.?



Tractor Supply and Family Farm and Fleet has them locally. Home Depot didn’t in Lake County Ohio.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers on TFO.
My wife got 2 rain barrels for Mother's Day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

aqualungs said:


> Tractor Supply and Family Farm and Fleet has them locally. Home Depot didn’t in Lake County Ohio.


Ok we have a tractor supply near me. Thanks I will check. 
Are you near Defiance Ohio? I used to work there.


----------



## aqualungs

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok we have a tractor supply near me. Thanks I will check.
> Are you near Defiance Ohio? I used to work there.



I’m in Perry,Ohio, Defiance is about three hours west


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well then I hope so too! How’s your mobility coming now? Ready for a soccer game yet???


Lola did have about 20 mins in the sun but only because he was contained in a box again. As soon as I let him out to wander he turned tail and headed back into the house! My mobility is improving thanks Heather - still a bit painful if I want to go any distance but, no pain no gain! You won't catch me playing football but I have played rugby in a charity match once!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> There is a baby robin under our decking at the moment, the parents are going mad trying to find it. We thought we’d leave it alone just so their is a slim chance they can retrieve the baby and not abandon it. What do you guys think we should do? Letting nature take its course seems to be the safest option at this point.


Can it get out when the garden is quiet?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the verdicts still out on that. When I posted the medicine here. Vladimir said that was given to him for Vladimir. I have had a few responses here that maybe it was parasites and should be treated with another medicine. It was said pinworms dont make loose stools which Opo had. I called the vet a few times and am getting a feeling he doesn't treat torts much. Today and yesterday Opo's stools were fine. So something's working. Do you know if the vet list on TFO are verified tortoise vets?


I don't know. I still don't have a vet. My regular vet was honest and said he's never done a tortoise. I wish he'd study up and take care of all my pets. I've heard of pinworms in children because they sit and play on the ground. It might be possible to get a test kit for worms from a farm store. I don't know but I'm going to be checking that out.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yes [emoji4] Postcards shortly


Beautiful place! My sister moved from Lancs to a place called Greysouthen (near Cockemouth) so spent a lot of time in that part of the world too. In fact I've seen a lot of the country thanks to my sister moving about with her hubby's job.


----------



## Cathie G

aqualungs said:


> Tractor Supply and Family Farm and Fleet has them locally. Home Depot didn’t in Lake County Ohio.


And my Timothy hay for my house wabbit. I love tractor supply!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola did have about 20 mins in the sun but only because he was contained in a box again. As soon as I let him out to wander he turned tail and headed back into the house! My mobility is improving thanks Heather - still a bit painful if I want to go any distance but, no pain no gain! You won't catch me playing football but I have played rugby in a charity match once!


Sorry to see you are still having to deal with pain. Lola is funny. Saphire begs to go outside and then goes into his hide out.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Not when you are actively trying to grow them, they don't.


Yea I found that out. I can't mow because I have an allergy to mowed grass and weeds. All the people that I hire to mow or weed keep killing the weeds I want to keep. I tell them but...I'm winning.


Ben02 said:


> I’m annoyed I didn’t get one, I reacted really quickly to get her off in the shock of the moment. The pic would of of been my profile pic, no doubt about that


Hahaha anyway...I found Saphire hanging by one claw from the cover(hardware cloth) of his enclosure. He was trying to outsmart me I guess.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> There is a baby robin under our decking at the moment, the parents are going mad trying to find it. We thought we’d leave it alone just so their is a slim chance they can retrieve the baby and not abandon it. What do you guys think we should do? Letting nature take its course seems to be the safest option at this point.


After dark they probably won't look. They might early morning. I did go through that once. The baby hid itself too well but another time years later by not interfering it was the right decision. Best wishes on this.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> So you have a funny farm ?
> 
> "Old Mc Heather had a farm, E i E I O.... and on her farm she had some torts.... E I E I O ..."



Hahaaaaha... that’s me [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And we finished our day Rydal Mount, home of 19th century poet William Wordsworth who “wandered lonely as a cloud” in his poem Daffodils. It’s next to one of the smaller lakes, Rydal Water
> [
> Tonight we are staying near Grasmere another of the larger lakes.



Some amazing Views! Thanks for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I does feel good. Going to Orlando tomorrow to do what tourists do. So hopefully I will get more practice.



Well that’s adventuresome of you. I hope it all goes great but don’t over do it please wishing you lots of fun!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Three of my 2 legged spoiled ones visited and that was nice. Several other texted and that was nice too.



I’m so glad to read that. You must be a wonderful mother


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lola did have about 20 mins in the sun but only because he was contained in a box again. As soon as I let him out to wander he turned tail and headed back into the house! My mobility is improving thanks Heather - still a bit painful if I want to go any distance but, no pain no gain! You won't catch me playing football but I have played rugby in a charity match once!



[emoji16] I knew you were game!!!


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> @Moozillion are you paying attention? I have postcards for Bea’s bucket list! (Actually, it’s more of a vat than a bucket now! [emoji1])
> 
> We are in the Lake District national park and, it being a beautiful sunny Sunday, the main aim was to stay out if the way of tourists and cyclists and enjoy the countryside.
> 
> So we started at a small nature reserve called Dorothy Farrer’s Spring Wood (There’s a spring there which I presume used to belong to Dorothy)
> 
> It is a rare patch of completely unspoiled ancient woodland. The flowers (mostly bluebells and wild garlic) were stunning and the bird song deafening. We even saw a Tawny Owl! It was stunningly beautiful in the sunshine and so peaceful
> 
> View attachment 272010
> 
> View attachment 272011
> 
> View attachment 272012



Your postcards are amazing!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night, all. Very entertaining day you all had and I loved the pictures (both mentally and physically)


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s adventuresome of you. I hope it all goes great but don’t over do it please wishing you lots of fun!


We will be there until thurs. My wife's mother has never been to Disney world. I think we are going to Epcot also.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all
> 
> @Moozillion are you paying attention? I have postcards for Bea’s bucket list! (Actually, it’s more of a vat than a bucket now! [emoji1])
> 
> We are in the Lake District national park and, it being a beautiful sunny Sunday, the main aim was to stay out if the way of tourists and cyclists and enjoy the countryside.
> 
> So we started at a small nature reserve called Dorothy Farrer’s Spring Wood (There’s a spring there which I presume used to belong to Dorothy)
> 
> It is a rare patch of completely unspoiled ancient woodland. The flowers (mostly bluebells and wild garlic) were stunning and the bird song deafening. We even saw a Tawny Owl! It was stunningly beautiful in the sunshine and so peaceful
> 
> View attachment 272010
> 
> View attachment 272011
> 
> View attachment 272012


That is beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And we finished our day Rydal Mount, home of 19th century poet William Wordsworth who “wandered lonely as a cloud” in his poem Daffodils. It’s next to one of the smaller lakes, Rydal Water
> View attachment 272020
> 
> View attachment 272021
> 
> View attachment 272022
> 
> 
> Tonight we are staying near Grasmere another of the larger lakes.


I would love to have a garden like that. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I does feel good. Going to Orlando tomorrow to do what tourists do. So hopefully I will get more practice.


Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Three of my 2 legged spoiled ones visited and that was nice. Several other texted and that was nice too.


Visits are always the best.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers on TFO.
> My wife got 2 rain barrels for Mother's Day.
> View attachment 272049
> View attachment 272050


Those are very pretty rain barrels. Lucky wife.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola did have about 20 mins in the sun but only because he was contained in a box again. As soon as I let him out to wander he turned tail and headed back into the house! My mobility is improving thanks Heather - still a bit painful if I want to go any distance but, no pain no gain! You won't catch me playing football but I have played rugby in a charity match once!


Tell Lola he must stop being such a scaredy cat! I am so glad you are improving. That is always good to hear.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea I found that out. I can't mow because I have an allergy to mowed grass and weeds. All the people that I hire to mow or weed keep killing the weeds I want to keep. I tell them but...I'm winning.
> 
> Hahaha anyway...I found Saphire hanging by one claw from the cover(hardware cloth) of his enclosure. He was trying to outsmart me I guess.


Lol. These little darlings of our sure do entertain us. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

As Heather said enjoy but take it easy. I hope your Mother-in-law has a blast.


----------



## CarolM

A Good Monday All,
Yip I said the dreaded word (except for Lena) MONDAY!!!
It is back at work after a wonderful weekend. Which is always far too short.[emoji24] 
I hope it is a hood one for everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> All my so called helpers think I'm nuts when I get upset because they are trying to weedeat my weeds. I've been trying to get my flower beds full of wild violets for years. They make a nice ground cover and a pretty spring flower.



We have creeping violets all over our borders. I don’t try to remove them either!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful place! My sister moved from Lancs to a place called Greysouthen (near Cockemouth) so spent a lot of time in that part of the world too. In fact I've seen a lot of the country thanks to my sister moving about with her hubby's job.



JoesDad and I met while at Lancaster University just south of The Lake District. I used to go up there kayaking or out walking on the fells. Daughter went to LU too so we had an excuse to renew our acquaintance with the area.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I would love to have a garden like that. [emoji3]



It requires rain 

There’s a reason the Lake District has lakes... the area is known for its wet weather! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The sun is out and the forecast set fair again  

I hope you all have a magical Monday. It sounds like Ray might well do in Orlando!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Margery’s misadventures part 2!!!!!
> 
> Came home Friday afternoon after school and checked on the torts. Selma was up and about, Patty was attacking her cuttlebone, moved onto Marges enclosure.........she was hanging on to a piece of aloe Vera with her mouth!!!!! She was just dangling there, her little legs flapping about. This is a massive aloe and she was on the second highest part.
> 
> Now thinking about it, she must of flattened the aloe “leaf” or whatever you call it by standing on it and took a bite, then it flung back up. This is just my theory.
> 
> Why can’t I have normal pets. I’ve got a dog with very bad anxiety, a cat who’s constantly high on catnip and there is Marge...... who needs no explaining.



...says a tort owner who climbs fences to pick up dandelions [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So I missed 2 somewhere. [emoji33]



You’re missing a lot of things these days! Eggs, beaks...
(Me too. I only saw 4!)


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. Where is the picture? That would have been a calendar picture.



Front cover! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Scooby Doo is actually behaving for once. Tongue out of course!!
> View attachment 271999



Cute little rascal!


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, thank you! Standing in here has been difficult for my arthritic feet, and with no light at all...well, you can imagine.
> 
> I still am concerned that they may attempt to find the Secret Room to air their grievances. Oh! The jellyfish could dry up in the heat of the hallway! And the armadillos would have to wear sunglasses, and the meercats would most assuredly find trouble to get into.
> At least the Wolf spider (if she exists) said she's not going anywhere, she's up near the ceiling knitting, and won't leave.
> 
> Roomies, we COULD have a disaster in the making! Remember, they are the residents, and we are the visitors. Their feelings are hurt, so we have to come up with little nothings to give them.
> 
> I gave the head jelly a small nothing, and she was delighted, and let me give her a poke! [emoji23]



Maybe we should form an international committee and express our grave concerns about the situation? We could call ourselves, let me think, the United Nations? [emoji6]

I didn’t know the secret mod room was right next to the entrance. Is the entrance the same as the exit? If so, I’ve been unable to find it in the dark for three years now...


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hubby brought home 6 eggs that were in a bush hogged field. His friend was going to destroy them.
> It was a ground nest and due to the area they were in, I’m almost certain that they are Turkey eggs... they are a bit small for Turkey but first year hens usually lay smaller eggs...So.... it will be interesting to see what hatches[emoji16]



Right! I remember now! Your Thanksgiving plans.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hey rommates. I finally found the reason why we are keeping tortoises / turtles.
> Look and find yourself



Sometimes even astrology gets something right!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And we finished our day Rydal Mount, home of 19th century poet William Wordsworth who “wandered lonely as a cloud” in his poem Daffodils. It’s next to one of the smaller lakes, Rydal Water
> View attachment 272020
> 
> View attachment 272021
> 
> View attachment 272022
> 
> 
> Tonight we are staying near Grasmere another of the larger lakes.



Gorgeous! Loved the picnic place from the previous post. 
Hope you caught a glimpse of the naughty little Peter Rabbit. 
No wonder why Ms Potter and Mr Wordsworth lived and wrote in a place like this.


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> By golly! You did it! The poke lights are available, and I'm sitting with a meercat curled at my feet! Yvonne, you rock! [emoji23][emoji23]



Watch out for that meerkat though. I wonder what he’s plotting!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope you can get out on the water!
> 
> View attachment 272048






Snapped this a couple of days ago, thinking of you, Mark.  This is in Roskilde harbor.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> Maybe we should form an international committee and express our grave concerns about the situation? We could call ourselves, let me think, the United Nations? [emoji6]
> 
> I didn’t know the secret mod room was right next to the entrance. Is the entrance the same as the exit? If so, I’ve been unable to find it in the dark for three years now...


Well, yes, once you're in the CDR, it's difficult to find a way out. But then again, why would anyone want to?

There must be a way though...how does the Wool Spider (if she exists) get her wool? Maybe she's the only one who knows the way...talk to her if you can find her in the dark (that is, if she exists). [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> [emoji16] I knew you were game!!!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It requires rain
> 
> There’s a reason the Lake District has lakes... the area is known for its wet weather! [emoji23]



Are you saying the Lakes started out as puddles? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, yes, once you're in the CDR, it's difficult to find a way out. But then again, why would anyone want to?
> 
> There must be a way though...how does the Wool Spider (if she exists) get her wool? Maybe she's the only one who knows the way...talk to her if you can find her in the dark (that is, if she exists). [emoji2]



Do you think she wouldn’t pull the wool over my eyes? (If she exists.) [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Have a Marvelous Monday, roommates! Even you, Carol. [emoji6]

Saturday was busy. Sunday was lazy. But today is just for me. Shopping, cleaning, French, a Coursera course on graphic design — I’m prepping myself for the Canadian job market. 

Glad Yvonne’s pep talk appears to have worked on our resident creatures. I would have loved it if @Tidgy’s Dad could drop in and put them all in line again. Especially the hedgehogs — they’re stealing my cookies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Is it readily available all over the U.S.?



It should be. We pick up bags from WalMart up here in Maryland for about $12/bag. One bag covers roughly 2500 sq feet, but both Maryland and Florida Ag depts say to apply one bag to 5200 sq feet (prevent run off in to waters).

If applied at the coreect rate, it can be put down at any time of the year. Seems to sell out quickly.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It requires rain
> 
> There’s a reason the Lake District has lakes... the area is known for its wet weather! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 272068
> 
> 
> Snapped this a couple of days ago, thinking of you, Mark.  This is in Roskilde harbor.


Even the duck is waiting for them to come in!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Have a Marvelous Monday, roommates! Even you, Carol. [emoji6]
> 
> Saturday was busy. Sunday was lazy. But today is just for me. Shopping, cleaning, French, a Coursera course on graphic design — I’m prepping myself for the Canadian job market.
> 
> Glad Yvonne’s pep talk appears to have worked on our resident creatures. I would have loved it if @Tidgy’s Dad could drop in and put them all in line again. Especially the hedgehogs — they’re stealing my cookies.


MMM, They are stealing your cookies? I had two lemon poppy muffins this morning and they mysteriously disappeared! I wonder if it was the hedgehogs as well? And wow on the graphic design course, I know that you will ace it.


----------



## CarolM

BTW ever since I wondered in this morning I have been poked by something. I hope it is none of you thinking I am a jellyfish. I know I am a little bit round, but I don't glow in the dark I promise. The snow leopard has also asked very politely if we can leave a few more carrots out for her to eat. She is running low on her stocks again.


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> ...says a tort owner who climbs fences to pick up dandelions [emoji6]


Ahhhhh, I’m a bad influence to her


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Have a Marvelous Monday, roommates! Even you, Carol. [emoji6]
> 
> Saturday was busy. Sunday was lazy. But today is just for me. Shopping, cleaning, French, a Coursera course on graphic design — I’m prepping myself for the Canadian job market.
> 
> Glad Yvonne’s pep talk appears to have worked on our resident creatures. I would have loved it if @Tidgy’s Dad could drop in and put them all in line again. Especially the hedgehogs — they’re stealing my cookies.


COOKIES?? Did someone say cookies??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers on TFO.
> My wife got 2 rain barrels for Mother's Day.
> View attachment 272049
> View attachment 272050


I like that the rain barrels have flowers planted in the top.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Do you think she wouldn’t pull the wool over my eyes? (If she exists.) [emoji33]


The wool spider (if she exists) is probably at least more trustworthy than the leprechaun.


----------



## aqualungs

Yvonne G said:


> COOKIES?? Did someone say cookies??



I could have chocolate chip cookies and coffee every morning


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, yes, once you're in the CDR, it's difficult to find a way out. But then again, why would anyone want to?
> 
> There must be a way though...how does the Wool Spider (if she exists) get her wool? Maybe she's the only one who knows the way...talk to her if you can find her in the dark (that is, if she exists). [emoji2]


Is that what happened to me??? I'm now stuck in this cold dark room with wool spider webbing so comfy I never want to leave...


----------



## Cathie G

aqualungs said:


> I could have chocolate chip cookies and coffee every morning


Yes! If you're an adult you're allowed.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We have creeping violets all over our borders. I don’t try to remove them either!


Ahhh now I have to work my fingers again...just to see what creeping violets are!


----------



## Ben02

All quite in the garden today, fingers crossed it’s started to fly.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Visits are always the best.


Yes visits are my happy mother's day. I have one every time they visit. My younger son had to work but texted me from work. It was nice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

When your lizard needs help with his escape plan... 


Yep...

"Can someone help a beardie out?"



"Will trade: photo opportunity... for OUT!"


"Make sure you get my best side!"

Sigh... He was very persuasive.


Happy bearded dragon.


----------



## Bee62

He is obviously happy and very cute !


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> He is obviously happy and very cute !


Thank you, Sabine!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Is that what happened to me??? I'm now stuck in this cold dark room with wool spider webbing so comfy I never want to leave...


If she exists.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> All quite in the garden today, fingers crossed it’s started to fly.


Yayyyy


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes visits are my happy mother's day. I have one every time they visit. My younger son had to work but texted me from work. It was nice.


I will most probably feel the same once my kids are out the house. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> When your lizard needs help with his escape plan...
> View attachment 272091
> 
> Yep...
> 
> "Can someone help a beardie out?"
> View attachment 272092
> 
> 
> "Will trade: photo opportunity... for OUT!"
> View attachment 272093
> 
> "Make sure you get my best side!"
> 
> Sigh... He was very persuasive.
> View attachment 272095
> 
> Happy bearded dragon.


[emoji23] [emoji23] Clever Bearded Dragon.


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 272096


I have no words


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] Clever Bearded Dragon.


Clever bearded dragon, indeed! I think he has me wrapped around one of his little claws...


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

A fresh #25 pound bag of Mazuri tort chow arrived yesterday, all packaged up now and ready for storage. This should last all Summer with all the weeds n grass we finally have!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello roommates.
I'm back up in Georgia.
8 hours of driving in a thunderstorm system....
I'm up here to see my mother.
I had to bring my trusty old truck. The one mom CAN'T get in or out of. Because Kelly wants to use my car since she has a tiny convertible and it's supposed to storm all week while I'm gone.
So I'm here. But I can't take her anywhere.
I guess that's ok. Because that also means she won't get injured.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Are you saying the Lakes started out as puddles? [emoji33]



Probably. Many millennia ago [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I snuck her some Chinese chicken wings for lunch.
I'm going back at 6 to see if I can sneak in a steak and a baked potato.
But it's occured to me that I'll need a good knife to cut it up for her.
So I'm leaving now. Gotta stop and buy some cutlery.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have seen so many amazing views today that it’s hard to know where to start. 

@Moozillion The Lake District has to be on your bucket/vat/swimming pool list!

We started our day with a walk around Elter Water, one of the small lakes. 

First stop Skelwith Force - a small waterfall 



Then over fields



To Colwith Force which is higher, but you can’t get as close



A very old bridge



And Elter Water lake itself


----------



## JoesMum

Lunch was at Blea Tarn



And within a minute a couple of mallards detected our sandwiches from about a mile away [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have seen so many amazing views today that it’s hard to know where to start.
> 
> @Moozillion The Lake District has to be on your bucket/vat/swimming pool list!
> 
> We started our day with a walk around Elter Water, one of the small lakes.
> 
> First stop Skelwith Force - a small waterfall
> View attachment 272102
> 
> 
> Then over fields
> View attachment 272103
> 
> 
> To Colwith Force which is higher, but you can’t get as close
> View attachment 272104
> 
> 
> A very old bridge
> View attachment 272105
> 
> 
> And Elter Water lake itself
> View attachment 272106


That's beautiful


----------



## JoesMum

Then we drove the kind of roads that most of you cannot imagine. 

Barely wider than our volvo, the roads - Wrynose Pass and Hardknott Pass - are steep (1 in 3 in imperial - 30% in metric) with many zigzags and passing places. 

The road we drove is in my photos if you look carefully!


----------



## JoesMum

250m altitude, 800 ft up on the moor are the remains of an 1800 year old Roman fort. I have no idea why they thought it was a good idea to build there, but it must have been bleak even then. 

It’s in an amazing state of preservation . The RAF gave us a fly past in 4 fighter jets while we were there (no photos - too fast!) and we saw a Raven fighting a Hen Harrier too.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I will most probably feel the same once my kids are out the house.


yea when mine leave after a visit I have to look around. I'm mom to a


CarolM said:


> I will most probably feel the same once my kids are out the house. [emoji23]


a house bunny. I have to make sure she's safe too...Sorry it took two quotes. I hit the wrong key because it's getting dark and did you know? Tomorrow is national Leprechaun day!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We will be there until thurs. My wife's mother has never been to Disney world. I think we are going to Epcot also.


Have a good time Ray, I would like to see Epcot too.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 272068
> 
> 
> Snapped this a couple of days ago, thinking of you, Mark.  This is in Roskilde harbor.


Makes a change to see a duck on land watching people in the water!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> When your lizard needs help with his escape plan...
> View attachment 272091
> 
> Yep...
> 
> "Can someone help a beardie out?"
> View attachment 272092
> 
> 
> "Will trade: photo opportunity... for OUT!"
> View attachment 272093
> 
> "Make sure you get my best side!"
> 
> Sigh... He was very persuasive.
> View attachment 272095
> 
> Happy bearded dragon.


Such a handsome chap!!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I'm back up in Georgia.
> 8 hours of driving in a thunderstorm system....
> I'm up here to see my mother.
> I had to bring my trusty old truck. The one mom CAN'T get in or out of. Because Kelly wants to use my car since she has a tiny convertible and it's supposed to storm all week while I'm gone.
> So I'm here. But I can't take her anywhere.
> I guess that's ok. Because that also means she won't get injured.


Glad you got there safely in spite of the storms, Ed and hope your Mum is well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Such a handsome chap!!


Thank you! Indominus is such a sweet, handsome lizard! He's right about 19 inches long, from snout to tip of the tail. And he's one year old, as of last week.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Probably. Many millennia ago [emoji23]



Hhmmm. I think they started much larger than puddles! Massive ice cubes in gin and tonics!

The Lake District has over fourteen lakes and tarns. The Lake District’s volcanic rock does not allow water to seep away. The high rainfall, combined with the extra deep glacial valleys, means that the valleys are able to store large volumes of water.

https://www.lakedistrict.gov.uk/learning/geology


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Are you saying the Lakes started out as puddles? [emoji33]


Biggish puddles!!





Thirlmere is/was a Victorian man made reservoir by taking 2 lakes and drowning the land between and around them.
Bassenthwaite is the only lake - the rest are meres or waters as in Windemere and Wastwater.
'What's the difference?' You make ask
'I've no idea', I'll reply!
I'm sure Google will know!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> 250m altitude, 800 ft up on the moor are the remains of an 1800 year old Roman fort. I have no idea why they thought it was a good idea to build there, but it must have been bleak even then.
> 
> It’s in an amazing state of preservation . The RAF gave us a fly past in 4 fighter jets while we were there (no photos - too fast!) and we saw a Raven fighting a Hen Harrier too.
> View attachment 272112
> 
> View attachment 272113
> 
> View attachment 272114
> 
> View attachment 272115



Wow! You had great weather!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Then we drove the kind of roads that most of you cannot imagine.
> 
> Barely wider than our volvo, the roads - Wrynose Pass and Hardknott Pass - are steep (1 in 3 in imperial - 30% in metric) with many zigzags and passing places.
> 
> The road we drove is in my photos if you look carefully!
> 
> View attachment 272109
> 
> View attachment 272110
> 
> View attachment 272111


Hardknott Pass is incredibly steep, the first time I went over there I thought the car was going to tip backwards!!
Beautiful views from it though!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Have a good time Ray, I would like to see Epcot too.


Maybe Ray will get to see the UK while in EPCOT.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Makes a change to see a duck on land watching people in the water!!!


The ducks aren't so bad... It's the swans and geese that are formidable!


----------



## Lyn W

Looks like most of the UK has had good weather today, it's been bright and sunny here again.
Lola wouldn't stay out in the sun but he did venture as far as the door into the garden a few times (well secured so it was jammed open), he would sit there looking out into the garden but wouldn't step over the threshold.
I had a serious talk with him about how he has to realise that he *is* a tortoise and is supposed to like being out in the sun.
Maybe he'll be a bit braver tomorrow!!


----------



## aqualungs

Pretty gray and poopy in Ohio. We get a lot of cloud cover. We cracked 49 degrees F.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I just popped in before going to bed to catch up with you all and now I'll say goodnight as it's half past midnight here.
So Nos Da and not see you tomorrow!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> When your lizard needs help with his escape plan...
> View attachment 272091
> 
> Yep...
> 
> "Can someone help a beardie out?"
> View attachment 272092
> 
> 
> "Will trade: photo opportunity... for OUT!"
> View attachment 272093
> 
> "Make sure you get my best side!"
> 
> Sigh... He was very persuasive.
> View attachment 272095
> 
> Happy bearded dragon.



He’s got such an expressive (happy) face!!!! He’s so light colored compared to the one I used to have..


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Well I just popped in before going to bed to catch up with you all and now I'll say goodnight as it's half past midnight here.
> So Nos Da and not see you tomorrow!


Goodnght, Lyn and all.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> He’s got such an expressive (happy) face!!!! He’s so light colored compared to the one I used to have..


Thank you! I'm beginning to wonder if he picks up some of his expressions from the cats... He's our first bearded dragon. I think he makes a good beardie ambassador to the rest of the family (he's everyone else's first beardie, too). His light coloration and expressiveness, coupled with his typically calm demeanor, make him more easily perceived as non-threatening.

We bought him from his breeder at the expo in Daytona last year. I knew we were getting a GREAT beardie because everything about his breeder FELT right. She's the type who worries every single time she ships one of her dragons, until they arrive safely with their new family at the other end. Her dragons weren't prepackaged in small containers, either. They were in big, deep, open top bins where they could move around, eat their greens, and make beardie poop on the paper towels on the floor of the bin (easy to replace and change that way).


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> It should be. We pick up bags from WalMart up here in Maryland for about $12/bag. One bag covers roughly 2500 sq feet, but both Maryland and Florida Ag depts say to apply one bag to 5200 sq feet (prevent run off in to waters).
> 
> If applied at the coreect rate, it can be put down at any time of the year. Seems to sell out quickly.


Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Have a good time Ray, I would like to see Epcot too.


Epcot might be off the schedule. Rained all day and we have been there before. We wanted her mother see it. But we might be able to fit it in. Weather looks good the rest of our time here.


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I snuck her some Chinese chicken wings for lunch.
> I'm going back at 6 to see if I can sneak in a steak and a baked potato.
> But it's occured to me that I'll need a good knife to cut it up for her.
> So I'm leaving now. Gotta stop and buy some cutlery.



You’re an awesome sweet son!!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day
> View attachment 272096


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Clever bearded dragon, indeed! I think he has me wrapped around one of his little claws...


Oh absolutely he does. Me too, I am just lucky that I am so far away it does not help him much. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> A fresh #25 pound bag of Mazuri tort chow arrived yesterday, all packaged up now and ready for storage. This should last all Summer with all the weeds n grass we finally have!
> 
> View attachment 272097


Nice!!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I'm back up in Georgia.
> 8 hours of driving in a thunderstorm system....
> I'm up here to see my mother.
> I had to bring my trusty old truck. The one mom CAN'T get in or out of. Because Kelly wants to use my car since she has a tiny convertible and it's supposed to storm all week while I'm gone.
> So I'm here. But I can't take her anywhere.
> I guess that's ok. Because that also means she won't get injured.


Hey there Ed, nice that you are visiting your Mom again. You could always play board games or cards with her. Although I cannot remember if she would be able to. But those kind of games are always good for spending time and having fun at the same with someone.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I snuck her some Chinese chicken wings for lunch.
> I'm going back at 6 to see if I can sneak in a steak and a baked potato.
> But it's occured to me that I'll need a good knife to cut it up for her.
> So I'm leaving now. Gotta stop and buy some cutlery.


You are so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> 250m altitude, 800 ft up on the moor are the remains of an 1800 year old Roman fort. I have no idea why they thought it was a good idea to build there, but it must have been bleak even then.
> 
> It’s in an amazing state of preservation . The RAF gave us a fly past in 4 fighter jets while we were there (no photos - too fast!) and we saw a Raven fighting a Hen Harrier too.
> View attachment 272112
> 
> View attachment 272113
> 
> View attachment 272114
> 
> View attachment 272115


My kind of country. Peaceful with nobody around. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> yea when mine leave after a visit I have to look around. I'm mom to a
> 
> a house bunny. I have to make sure she's safe too...Sorry it took two quotes. I hit the wrong key because it's getting dark and did you know? Tomorrow is national Leprechaun day!


Lol. I don't know how to do that on the mobile app. And being Mom to a house bunny is perfectly fine. At least she won't back chat. [emoji23] [emoji23] I bet you the Leprechaun put you up to the national leprechaun day. Didn't he?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Makes a change to see a duck on land watching people in the water!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well I just popped in before going to bed to catch up with you all and now I'll say goodnight as it's half past midnight here.
> So Nos Da and not see you tomorrow!


Night night Lyn. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He’s got such an expressive (happy) face!!!! He’s so light colored compared to the one I used to have..


Used to have? What happened to yours?


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> When your lizard needs help with his escape plan...
> View attachment 272091
> 
> Yep...
> 
> "Can someone help a beardie out?"
> View attachment 272092
> 
> 
> "Will trade: photo opportunity... for OUT!"
> View attachment 272093
> 
> "Make sure you get my best side!"
> 
> Sigh... He was very persuasive.
> View attachment 272095
> 
> Happy bearded dragon.





Bee62 said:


> He is obviously happy and very cute !



Yep. Very cute, and he obviously knows it! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> A fresh #25 pound bag of Mazuri tort chow arrived yesterday, all packaged up now and ready for storage. This should last all Summer with all the weeds n grass we finally have!
> 
> View attachment 272097



Hey, that’s just peanuts!...


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday all.
Got to get started on work so will chat later.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I'm back up in Georgia.
> 8 hours of driving in a thunderstorm system....
> I'm up here to see my mother.
> I had to bring my trusty old truck. The one mom CAN'T get in or out of. Because Kelly wants to use my car since she has a tiny convertible and it's supposed to storm all week while I'm gone.
> So I'm here. But I can't take her anywhere.
> I guess that's ok. Because that also means she won't get injured.



I’m sure the most important thing is she gets to see you. How’s she doing?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> yea when mine leave after a visit I have to look around. I'm mom to a
> 
> a house bunny. I have to make sure she's safe too...Sorry it took two quotes. I hit the wrong key because it's getting dark and did you know? Tomorrow is national Leprechaun day!



Oh dear. More trouble. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Looks like most of the UK has had good weather today, it's been bright and sunny here again.
> Lola wouldn't stay out in the sun but he did venture as far as the door into the garden a few times (well secured so it was jammed open), he would sit there looking out into the garden but wouldn't step over the threshold.
> I had a serious talk with him about how he has to realise that he *is* a tortoise and is supposed to like being out in the sun.
> Maybe he'll be a bit braver tomorrow!!



Oh Lola! Even I am spending all the time I can in the sun these days, and I’m not a tortoise!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday from sunny(!) Denmark. 

One thing I know I’m going to miss in North America are the old brick buildings of considerable age. 

This is the Roskilde Cloister, currently a foundation providing housing to members of the Danish national church (i.e. Lutheran). A priory of Dominican friars stood here from the 13th century until the Reformation. Then it was torn down; the land became the Crown’s property. Later, a 1560 manor built here was converted into a monastery for unmarried Danish noblewomen, which became part of the building we can see today. 




Also, this weekend we had a small music festival (the big one, the Roskilde Festival, is the largest music event in Northern Europe and takes place in July). In addition to regular stages scattered around the city, we had these:


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday from sunny(!) Denmark.
> 
> One thing I know I’m going to miss in North America are the old brick buildings of considerable age.
> 
> This is the Roskilde Cloister, currently a foundation providing housing to members of the Danish national church (i.e. Lutheran). A priory of Dominican friars stood here from the 13th century until the Reformation. Then it was torn down; the land became the Crown’s property. Later, a 1560 manor built here was converted into a monastery for unmarried Danish noblewomen, which became part of the building we can see today.
> 
> View attachment 272136
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend we had a small music festival (the big one, the Roskilde Festival, is the largest music event in Northern Europe and takes place in July). In addition to regular stages scattered around the city, we had these:
> 
> View attachment 272137
> 
> View attachment 272138



Barrel organs are rarely seen these days! Lovely


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are sat in the sunshine with a cuppa while watching Alpacas (!) grazing in the next field and listening to a cuckoo.

Carol... one of your pied crows has turned up in Kent in my absence! It’s probably escaped from an aviary. (Photo courtesy of facebook)


----------



## JoesMum

Alpacas!


----------



## Lyn W

I


Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday from sunny(!) Denmark.
> 
> One thing I know I’m going to miss in North America are the old brick buildings of considerable age.
> 
> This is the Roskilde Cloister, currently a foundation providing housing to members of the Danish national church (i.e. Lutheran). A priory of Dominican friars stood here from the 13th century until the Reformation. Then it was torn down; the land became the Crown’s property. Later, a 1560 manor built here was converted into a monastery for unmarried Danish noblewomen, which became part of the building we can see today.
> 
> View attachment 272136
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend we had a small music festival (the big one, the Roskilde Festival, is the largest music event in Northern Europe and takes place in July). In addition to regular stages scattered around the city, we had these:
> 
> View attachment 272137
> 
> View attachment 272138


No monkeys! So you have to talk to the organ grinders!
I bet they all sounded great together.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
It's a chilly start but bright and sunny - a lovely spring morning.
My sister and I are hitting the shops soon to look for wedding outfits - not my favourite thing to do but it's a necessary weevil.
Lola is sulking after our little chat yesterday and it looks like he is staying in bed today. 
I'm sure he'll come out when he wants something to eat.
I'll see you all later but TTFN
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Alpacas!
> View attachment 272140



Lovely! I heard the Wool Spider (if she exists) whispering that she’d like some alpaca wool. Any chance to collect some? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I
> 
> No monkeys! So you have to talk to the organ grinders!



There’s a toy monkey in pic 2, and we saw others. What’s the deal with that? 

I learned the English term for the instrument only two days ago. In Russian we call it “sharmanka” (French influence?); I recognized them only from stories! Was so exciting to see them for real. 



Lyn W said:


> I bet they all sounded great together.


No. They took turns. Thank goodness! [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning! I need to catch up with what's going on. Sounds like you all are busy. 
Well when I woke up the first thing I did was try to see Opo on the webcam. Says the webcam is offline.  I have someone caring for Opo but I want to see my little buddy 
@Lyn W you and your sister looking for wedding outfits? Where ever you are is it legal to wed your sister?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday from sunny(!) Denmark.
> 
> One thing I know I’m going to miss in North America are the old brick buildings of considerable age.
> 
> This is the Roskilde Cloister, currently a foundation providing housing to members of the Danish national church (i.e. Lutheran). A priory of Dominican friars stood here from the 13th century until the Reformation. Then it was torn down; the land became the Crown’s property. Later, a 1560 manor built here was converted into a monastery for unmarried Danish noblewomen, which became part of the building we can see today.
> 
> View attachment 272136
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend we had a small music festival (the big one, the Roskilde Festival, is the largest music event in Northern Europe and takes place in July). In addition to regular stages scattered around the city, we had these:
> 
> View attachment 272137
> 
> View attachment 272138


Love the history lesson on the first pic and the others are interesting. Now if only the sound could transmit through a photo, we would be able to enjoy the music as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are sat in the sunshine with a cuppa while watching Alpacas (!) grazing in the next field and listening to a cuckoo.
> 
> Carol... one of your pied crows has turned up in Kent in my absence! It’s probably escaped from an aviary. (Photo courtesy of facebook)
> View attachment 272139


Ha Ha ha, they travel far.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> It's a chilly start but bright and sunny - a lovely spring morning.
> My sister and I are hitting the shops soon to look for wedding outfits - not my favourite thing to do but it's a necessary weevil.
> Lola is sulking after our little chat yesterday and it looks like he is staying in bed today.
> I'm sure he'll come out when he wants something to eat.
> I'll see you all later but TTFN
> Happy Tuesday!


Good Luck on the shopping. Outfit shopping is so not my favorite thing to do either.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning! I need to catch up with what's going on. Sounds like you all are busy.
> Well when I woke up the first thing I did was try to see Opo on the webcam. Says the webcam is offline.  I have someone caring for Opo but I want to see my little buddy
> @Lyn W you and your sister looking for wedding outfits? Where ever you are is it legal to wed your sister?


 re the wedding. Not so nice when the cam is off line. It has happened to me too. Very frustrating.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. JoesDad and I decided on a leisurely day today. 

We started with a cruise on Windermere lake which was incredibly peaceful due to our early start and children being in school.


----------



## JoesMum

Next up Blackwell - a house built in 1900 in the “Arts and Crafts” style. I loved it, but it seemed to me that it needed rotating by 90 degrees as it faced a neighbouring property and had no views from the main rooms. Had it faced west rather than south there were great views of the lake and the hills


----------



## JoesMum

Finally, we went to Beatrix Potter’s cottage - Hill Top. All her book illustrations are inspired by her cottage, garden and the village


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure the most important thing is she gets to see you. How’s she doing?


Good
She wanted hot dogs for lunch


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Hey there Ed, nice that you are visiting your Mom again. You could always play board games or cards with her. Although I cannot remember if she would be able to. But those kind of games are always good for spending time and having fun at the same with someone.


We've been eating and sitting outside on rocking chairs.
Its sunny and 72°


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> You’re an awesome sweet son!!


Long distance son


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Finally, we went to Beatrix Potter’s cottage - Hill Top. All her book illustrations are inspired by her cottage, garden and the village
> View attachment 272159
> 
> View attachment 272160
> 
> View attachment 272161
> 
> View attachment 272162



And once again, great pix. Fabulous wood, sturdy stone, gorgeous gardens. I see a nice artichoke popping up there in the garden. #LoveTheLakes !


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Hey there Ed, nice that you are visiting your Mom again. You could always play board games or cards with her. Although I cannot remember if she would be able to. But those kind of games are always good for spending time and having fun at the same with someone.


She's at the beauty salon now


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. JoesDad and I decided on a leisurely day today.
> 
> We started with a cruise on Windermere lake which was incredibly peaceful due to our early start and children being in school.
> 
> View attachment 272150
> 
> View attachment 272151
> 
> View attachment 272152
> 
> View attachment 272153


Beautiful blue sky's and water.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Next up Blackwell - a house built in 1900 in the “Arts and Crafts” style. I loved it, but it seemed to me that it needed rotating by 90 degrees as it faced a neighbouring property and had no views from the main rooms. Had it faced west rather than south there were great views of the lake and the hills
> View attachment 272154
> 
> View attachment 272155
> 
> View attachment 272156
> 
> View attachment 272157
> 
> View attachment 272158


Beautiful house.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Finally, we went to Beatrix Potter’s cottage - Hill Top. All her book illustrations are inspired by her cottage, garden and the village
> View attachment 272159
> 
> View attachment 272160
> 
> View attachment 272161
> 
> View attachment 272162


Love the bunny sign. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Quick update on my Black Cherry Bowl Project.

Recap from a previous episode - started working on a nice piece of 6x6x3” Black Cherry with the aim of producing a nice wooden bowl. A little kayaking trip to North Carolina, coupled with a ton of Spring gardening chores, helped delay the project. Recent rain and cold temps provided a perfect opportunity to pick up the remains.

Today’s Episode - finished up hollowing out the bowl, multiple grits of sand paper, and a wee bit of cherry stain to enhance the grain. Future episodes include a buffing and light coat of protective bees wax. 

Pix -


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Quick update on my Black Cherry Bowl Project.
> 
> Recap from a previous episode - started working on a nice piece of 6x6x3” Black Cherry with the aim of producing a nice wooden bowl. A little kayaking trip to North Carolina, coupled with a ton of Spring gardening chores, helped delay the project. Recent rain and cold temps provided a perfect opportunity to pick up the remains.
> 
> Today’s Episode - finished up hollowing out the bowl, multiple grits of sand paper, and a wee bit of cherry stain to enhance the grain. Future episodes include a buffing and light coat of protective bees wax.
> 
> Pix -
> 
> View attachment 272167
> View attachment 272168
> View attachment 272169


That sure looks like a fine bowl.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday from sunny(!) Denmark.
> 
> One thing I know I’m going to miss in North America are the old brick buildings of considerable age.
> 
> This is the Roskilde Cloister, currently a foundation providing housing to members of the Danish national church (i.e. Lutheran). A priory of Dominican friars stood here from the 13th century until the Reformation. Then it was torn down; the land became the Crown’s property. Later, a 1560 manor built here was converted into a monastery for unmarried Danish noblewomen, which became part of the building we can see today.
> 
> View attachment 272136
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend we had a small music festival (the big one, the Roskilde Festival, is the largest music event in Northern Europe and takes place in July). In addition to regular stages scattered around the city, we had these:
> 
> View attachment 272137
> 
> View attachment 272138


How fun! I'd love to have an organ grinder!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Next up Blackwell - a house built in 1900 in the “Arts and Crafts” style. I loved it, but it seemed to me that it needed rotating by 90 degrees as it faced a neighbouring property and had no views from the main rooms. Had it faced west rather than south there were great views of the lake and the hills
> View attachment 272154
> 
> View attachment 272155
> 
> View attachment 272156
> 
> View attachment 272157
> 
> View attachment 272158


Huge great old big rooms, but not very functional, no? Why all that open space with only a side table in the middle of the room and a bench on one end of the room. I can't imagine what one would use that bare room for.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Finally, we went to Beatrix Potter’s cottage - Hill Top. All her book illustrations are inspired by her cottage, garden and the village
> View attachment 272159
> 
> View attachment 272160
> 
> View attachment 272161
> 
> View attachment 272162


I love all these pictures. There's a channel on cable TV that I just discovered I have called Smithsonian channel. Yesterday they had a program called "Aerial England" and it showed many beautiful sites from the air.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good
> She wanted hot dogs for lunch
> 
> View attachment 272164


M-m-m hot dogs! One of my favorites!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> That sure looks like a fine bowl.



Perfect bowl filled to the brim with Mazuri for the Sully monster!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Then we drove the kind of roads that most of you cannot imagine.
> 
> Barely wider than our volvo, the roads - Wrynose Pass and Hardknott Pass - are steep (1 in 3 in imperial - 30% in metric) with many zigzags and passing places.
> 
> The road we drove is in my photos if you look carefully!
> 
> View attachment 272109
> 
> View attachment 272110
> 
> View attachment 272111


Stunning views !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> A fresh #25 pound bag of Mazuri tort chow arrived yesterday, all packaged up now and ready for storage. This should last all Summer with all the weeds n grass we finally have!
> 
> View attachment 272097


Yes, yes, keep tortoises on baked beans and feed them with salty peanuts all day long.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello roommates.
> I'm back up in Georgia.
> 8 hours of driving in a thunderstorm system....
> I'm up here to see my mother.
> I had to bring my trusty old truck. The one mom CAN'T get in or out of. Because Kelly wants to use my car since she has a tiny convertible and it's supposed to storm all week while I'm gone.
> So I'm here. But I can't take her anywhere.
> I guess that's ok. Because that also means she won't get injured.


I think your mom is happy to have you and share some time with you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have seen so many amazing views today that it’s hard to know where to start.
> 
> @Moozillion The Lake District has to be on your bucket/vat/swimming pool list!
> 
> We started our day with a walk around Elter Water, one of the small lakes.
> 
> First stop Skelwith Force - a small waterfall
> View attachment 272102
> 
> 
> Then over fields
> View attachment 272103
> 
> 
> To Colwith Force which is higher, but you can’t get as close
> View attachment 272104
> 
> 
> A very old bridge
> View attachment 272105
> 
> 
> And Elter Water lake itself
> View attachment 272106


Beautiful postcard pictures ! All of them.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Lunch was at Blea Tarn
> View attachment 272107
> 
> 
> And within a minute a couple of mallards detected our sandwiches from about a mile away [emoji23]
> View attachment 272108


The ducks know tourists have nice treats.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> I think your mom is happy to have you and share some time with you.


Likewise


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m hot dogs! One of my favorites!


She's crazy about them.
There's a place nearby called HOT DOG KING.
The local favorite has coleslaw, chili and cheese on them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> The ducks know tourists have nice treats.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> Long distance son


But you visit her. That`s what counts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bee62 said:


> But you visit her. That`s what counts.


3 maybe 4 times a year.....


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's crazy about them.
> There's a place nearby called HOT DOG KING.
> The local favorite has coleslaw, chili and cheese on them.


When she loves hot dogs. Why not. When you get old sometimes little things enjoy you much.


----------



## Bee62

ZEROPILOT said:


> 3 maybe 4 times a year.....


Don`t punish yourself Ed.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Perfect bowl filled to the brim with Mazuri for the Sully monster!


Lol. I think that Sully won't care what the bowl looks like as long as it has Mazuri. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's crazy about them.
> There's a place nearby called HOT DOG KING.
> The local favorite has coleslaw, chili and cheese on them.


Mmm that actually sounds quite nice.


----------



## CarolM

Oohh I love little babies.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Huge great old big rooms, but not very functional, no? Why all that open space with only a side table in the middle of the room and a bench on one end of the room. I can't imagine what one would use that bare room for.



The house is no longer furnished to be liveable. The building itself is the star and they use the rooms as a sort of museum of Arts & Crafts furniture


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> 3 maybe 4 times a year.....



That’s as often as I see my Mum too


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning! I need to catch up with what's going on. Sounds like you all are busy.
> Well when I woke up the first thing I did was try to see Opo on the webcam. Says the webcam is offline.  I have someone caring for Opo but I want to see my little buddy
> @Lyn W you and your sister looking for wedding outfits? Where ever you are is it legal to wed your sister?



[emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]

Hope the cam works soon.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks @Joesmom I love traveling with you for free!! 
Your pics are wonderful!!


----------



## Momof4

Our tortoise yard has been put on hold[emoji51]The contractor said he didn’t have enough employees to help because of another job. Hopefully next week.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Love the history lesson on the first pic and the others are interesting. Now if only the sound could transmit through a photo, we would be able to enjoy the music as well.



Let’s see if this works:


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Finally, we went to Beatrix Potter’s cottage - Hill Top. All her book illustrations are inspired by her cottage, garden and the village
> View attachment 272159
> 
> View attachment 272160
> 
> View attachment 272161
> 
> View attachment 272162



Peter Rabbit sighting! Thank you, Linda! [emoji23] Now I’ll hop along to the other posts.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good
> She wanted hot dogs for lunch
> 
> View attachment 272164



She knows the good stuff, doesn’t she?


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Long distance son



Me too!  About “long distance”. Not about “son”. As far as I know.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's at the beauty salon now
> 
> View attachment 272166



Fancy!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Let’s see if this works:



Wonderful!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Quick update on my Black Cherry Bowl Project.
> 
> Recap from a previous episode - started working on a nice piece of 6x6x3” Black Cherry with the aim of producing a nice wooden bowl. A little kayaking trip to North Carolina, coupled with a ton of Spring gardening chores, helped delay the project. Recent rain and cold temps provided a perfect opportunity to pick up the remains.
> 
> Today’s Episode - finished up hollowing out the bowl, multiple grits of sand paper, and a wee bit of cherry stain to enhance the grain. Future episodes include a buffing and light coat of protective bees wax.
> 
> Pix -
> 
> View attachment 272167
> View attachment 272168
> View attachment 272169



Exciting! [emoji23] The end result, I mean. [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Huge great old big rooms, but not very functional, no? Why all that open space with only a side table in the middle of the room and a bench on one end of the room. I can't imagine what one would use that bare room for.



I really must make a video of my house. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Perfect bowl filled to the brim with Mazuri for the Sully monster!



What? Sully will use it?? You’re spoiling him, man!!! :O


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Yes, yes, keep tortoises on baked beans and feed them with salty peanuts all day long.



And every newbie tort owner will see how it’s done, because we ARE the active thread. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Did you have to duck out to take the picture, Ed? So cute!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The house is no longer furnished to be liveable. The building itself is the star and they use the rooms as a sort of museum of Arts & Crafts furniture



We do lots of Arts & Crafts with daughter too!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Our tortoise yard has been put on hold[emoji51]The contractor said he didn’t have enough employees to help because of another job. Hopefully next week.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Wonderful!



I guess that worked? [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. I don't know how to do that on the mobile app. And being Mom to a house bunny is perfectly fine. At least she won't back chat. [emoji23] [emoji23] I bet you the Leprechaun put you up to the national leprechaun day. Didn't he?


Nope...I missed national leprechaun day. I thought the news said today and come to find out it's May 13th. I already found his pot of gold anyway... And my wabbit is another story. She's sassy and tells me off with her ears.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> What? Sully will use it?? You’re spoiling him, man!!! :O



What? A spoiled tortoise? Say it ain’t so! ((Ok, sully’s mazuri is really fed in a very old terra cotta dish that we bought many years ago along the side of the road somewhere west of Tbilisi.))


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> 3 maybe 4 times a year.....


I'm always glad when my sons visit but I don't want them hovering over me. I want them to live their lives. I'm sure she feels the same and very much enjoys your visits when you are able.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Let’s see if this works:


Sounds fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Craig’s List works sometimes... hoping it works today! I just put this old Steamer Trunk on today... We actually have two of them.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have seen so many amazing views today that it’s hard to know where to start.
> 
> @Moozillion The Lake District has to be on your bucket/vat/swimming pool list!
> 
> We started our day with a walk around Elter Water, one of the small lakes.
> 
> First stop Skelwith Force - a small waterfall
> View attachment 272102
> 
> 
> Then over fields
> View attachment 272103
> 
> 
> To Colwith Force which is higher, but you can’t get as close
> View attachment 272104
> 
> 
> A very old bridge
> View attachment 272105
> 
> 
> And Elter Water lake itself
> View attachment 272106


I fantasize about landscapes like this...you're telling me THEY REALLY EXIST??!?!??


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> 250m altitude, 800 ft up on the moor are the remains of an 1800 year old Roman fort. I have no idea why they thought it was a good idea to build there, but it must have been bleak even then.
> 
> It’s in an amazing state of preservation . The RAF gave us a fly past in 4 fighter jets while we were there (no photos - too fast!) and we saw a Raven fighting a Hen Harrier too.
> View attachment 272112
> 
> View attachment 272113
> 
> View attachment 272114
> 
> View attachment 272115


Oh, WOW!!!!!  (My dad was a university professor in history, and I am a history nut... )


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji39]


----------



## Momof4

@Moozillion 
Hi Bea!! Miss you around here!!


----------



## aqualungs

Bee62 said:


> When she loves hot dogs. Why not. When you get old sometimes little things enjoy you much.



Hot dogs are amazing.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> @Moozillion
> Hi Bea!! Miss you around here!!


Thank you!
My life has gotten fairly busy in some areas, and I'm not on the forum as much or as long at a time as I used to be. When I'm on the forum, it's mainly in the water turtles section. 
I'm very fond of all the denizens of the Cold Dark Room, but I'm in a slightly different direction, at least for a while. 
Hugs to all (and THANK you for thinking of me!  )


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kristoff said:


> Did you have to duck out to take the picture, Ed? So cute!


They hatched out in one of my flower beds and haven't left the yard for very long ever since.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> That’s as often as I see my Mum too


It's been a good visit


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Our tortoise yard has been put on hold[emoji51]The contractor said he didn’t have enough employees to help because of another job. Hopefully next week.


Oh dear. That must be frustrating!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Let’s see if this works:


Aahhh. Thank you. That was awesome. I wanted to join your daughter and dance with her. [emoji3] [emoji126] [emoji126]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Me too!  About “long distance”. Not about “son”. As far as I know.


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's at the beauty salon now
> 
> View attachment 272166


That is ALWAYS a winner. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> We do lots of Arts & Crafts with daughter too!


Well then send your finished projects on over to the house. Maybe it will fill it up a little bit. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Nope...I missed national leprechaun day. I thought the news said today and come to find out it's May 13th. I already found his pot of gold anyway... And my wabbit is another story. She's sassy and tells me off with her ears.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] here is a cookie [emoji514] to help make you feel better.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Craig’s List works sometimes... hoping it works today! I just put this old Steamer Trunk on today... We actually have two of them.
> 
> View attachment 272186


How many trunks do you actually have? I thought you got rid of them a couple of months back! [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji39]
> View attachment 272187


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> They hatched out in one of my flower beds and haven't left the yard for very long ever since.


Wow!! You seem to have lots of eggs just hatching mysteriously in your garden. It must be a very family friendly garden.


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday everyone. It looks like the CDR is starting to liven up a little bit. Nice!!! Another grey and overcast day today, but not much rain. At least it is the middle of the week so almost Friday. And since I have to live vicariously through you guys as far as adventures go, I cannot wait for the next one. Until later all, not see you soon.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> What? A spoiled tortoise? Say it ain’t so! ((Ok, sully’s mazuri is really fed in a very old terra cotta dish that we bought many years ago along the side of the road somewhere west of Tbilisi.))



A Georgian antique!!! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Craig’s List works sometimes... hoping it works today! I just put this old Steamer Trunk on today... We actually have two of them.
> 
> View attachment 272186



Not big enough for Sully’s hide anymore? [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Oh, WOW!!!!!  (My dad was a university professor in history, and I am a history nut... )



I’d make a bolt for the UK right away... [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji39]
> View attachment 272187



Argh, they are so... negative! [emoji6][emoji23]
How are you, Noel?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow!! You seem to have lots of eggs just hatching mysteriously in your garden. It must be a very family friendly garden.



Ditto! But funny this comes from the girl who finds mysteriously hatched bowsprits in her garden. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Tomorrow is the science fair at daughter’s school, so I’ll be busy taking pictures. 
Wishing everyone a Wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> How many trunks do you actually have? I thought you got rid of them a couple of months back! [emoji33]



Hhhmm. I guess a few in various sizes, shapes and country of origin.


----------



## Kristoff

Since we've talked about charity shops, here's a 3-minute tour of my house.  Pretty much everything came from charity shops. And we have a lot of open space; had even more of it before the piano. Which will be most difficult thing to get rid of in June...


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! I'm beginning to wonder if he picks up some of his expressions from the cats... He's our first bearded dragon. I think he makes a good beardie ambassador to the rest of the family (he's everyone else's first beardie, too). His light coloration and expressiveness, coupled with his typically calm demeanor, make him more easily perceived as non-threatening.
> 
> We bought him from his breeder at the expo in Daytona last year. I knew we were getting a GREAT beardie because everything about his breeder FELT right. She's the type who worries every single time she ships one of her dragons, until they arrive safely with their new family at the other end. Her dragons weren't prepackaged in small containers, either. They were in big, deep, open top bins where they could move around, eat their greens, and make beardie poop on the paper towels on the floor of the bin (easy to replace and change that way).



That makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Used to have? What happened to yours?



He lived his life span


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Wishing everyone a Terrific Tuesday from sunny(!) Denmark.
> 
> One thing I know I’m going to miss in North America are the old brick buildings of considerable age.
> 
> This is the Roskilde Cloister, currently a foundation providing housing to members of the Danish national church (i.e. Lutheran). A priory of Dominican friars stood here from the 13th century until the Reformation. Then it was torn down; the land became the Crown’s property. Later, a 1560 manor built here was converted into a monastery for unmarried Danish noblewomen, which became part of the building we can see today.
> 
> View attachment 272136
> 
> 
> Also, this weekend we had a small music festival (the big one, the Roskilde Festival, is the largest music event in Northern Europe and takes place in July). In addition to regular stages scattered around the city, we had these:
> 
> View attachment 272137
> 
> View attachment 272138



Oh what fun. I would love to hear them play... I’m not aware of many musical festivals in theses parts... it’s a shame really.....


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> Long distance son



A lot of people have children on the same street who don’t make a fraction of the effort that you do. It says a lot about your character! And your mother must be a fine lady who knew how to raise her children.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Quick update on my Black Cherry Bowl Project.
> 
> Recap from a previous episode - started working on a nice piece of 6x6x3” Black Cherry with the aim of producing a nice wooden bowl. A little kayaking trip to North Carolina, coupled with a ton of Spring gardening chores, helped delay the project. Recent rain and cold temps provided a perfect opportunity to pick up the remains.
> 
> Today’s Episode - finished up hollowing out the bowl, multiple grits of sand paper, and a wee bit of cherry stain to enhance the grain. Future episodes include a buffing and light coat of protective bees wax.
> 
> Pix -
> 
> View attachment 272167
> View attachment 272168
> View attachment 272169



Predictably gorgeous.... Still waiting on the Etsy site to pop up


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Lol. I think that Sully won't care what the bowl looks like as long as it has Mazuri. [emoji23] [emoji23]



Lol!!! I’d bet that’s one of the truest statements of the day [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> That’s as often as I see my Mum too



I am inclined to believe that it’s the quality, not so much the quantity...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Our tortoise yard has been put on hold[emoji51]The contractor said he didn’t have enough employees to help because of another job. Hopefully next week.



[emoji35]how frustrating!!! I hate to get started on something and then be held up for reasons beyond my control... I hope they get back on track sooner rather than later for you! How are the torts doing with the transition or is it noticeable to them yet?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Let’s see if this works:



How fun! And I love daughters festive swagger! You can clearly see her enjoyment!!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Ditto! But funny this comes from the girl who finds mysteriously hatched bowsprits in her garden. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahahaha. Who me!!! couldn't be!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhmm. I guess a few in various sizes, shapes and country of origin.


Lol, then no wonder you need to make some space!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Since we've talked about charity shops, here's a 3-minute tour of my house.  Pretty much everything came from charity shops. And we have a lot of open space; had even more of it before the piano. Which will be most difficult thing to get rid of in June...



You have fantastic use of space!!! And your voice is nothing like I imagined.... lol... very pretty though. I have always been jealous of people who could throw things together and make them look so nice...I got skipped with that talent... I would hate to have to let the piano go too.... and I can’t even play ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Since we've talked about charity shops, here's a 3-minute tour of my house.  Pretty much everything came from charity shops. And we have a lot of open space; had even more of it before the piano. Which will be most difficult thing to get rid of in June...


Oh my word, My husband would love your place, so would I for that matter however for very different reasons. Sooooo MUCH space for me to fill up with my "stuff". I will need to listen to it later at home, as I watched it at work, so could not have the sound on. But You have a nice place and I don't know how you manage to keep from accumulating stuff over the period that you have already been there. On the plus side, it must be very easy to keep clean.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He lived his life span


Ah Okay. Shame.


----------



## EllieMay

It looks like this guy is still very strong even after two days of no power... we are halfway to hatch [emoji214]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It looks like this guy is still very strong even after two days of no power... we are halfway to hatch [emoji214]


Cool, can't wait to see if it is Christmas dinner or not?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It looks like this guy is still very strong even after two days of no power... we are halfway to hatch [emoji214]



Lovely soundtrack! [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Cool, can't wait to see if it is Christmas dinner or not?



It might grow big enough for Thanksgiving (fourth Thursday of November). [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

When we had the end of year FFA banquet for my daughter, it was at a nearby smokehouse. It’s a really nice place that has recently built a big general store and an event center. Anyway, when I got there, one of the orchestrators was picking at me and told me not to walk around the corner of the building. Naturally, I had to go look. It was a large pen of very fat healthy turkeys. Son enjoyed seeing them. I had to later explain that that pen of turkeys at the smokehouse was not going to have a happy ending... He thought about it and informed me that he really liked turkey... to eat....he didn’t care about “those “ turkeys, but our baby’s were going back to the woods where they came from [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Lovely soundtrack! [emoji23][emoji173]️



My sidekick.. he was really excited that he could see that one so clearly.. ! [emoji16]


----------



## Yvonne G

We're supposed to have a week to ten days of overcast, drizzly days, with maybe one or two real good rains mixed in. At this rate I'm never going to get the weed problem under control. We have been warned of a winter storm warning for the foothills. "Winter" storm warning in May? We're supposed to be in the 80 degree weather patterns now. What is this world coming to? And we all pooh pooh'd the global warming idea.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh absolutely he does. Me too, I am just lucky that I am so far away it does not help him much. [emoji23]


"What do you mean, she's too far away?"


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Yep. Very cute, and he obviously knows it! [emoji23]


Thank you! And yes, he knows what a handsome beardie he is! (We tell him frequently.)


----------



## Maro2Bear

After many days of cold, dreery rain - SUNSHINE and warming temps. Got out early for a few kayaking miles and spotted many turtles up basking.

Two nice pix, two different types of Sliders - check out those reflections.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We're supposed to have a week to ten days of overcast, drizzly days, with maybe one or two real good rains mixed in. At this rate I'm never going to get the weed problem under control. We have been warned of a winter storm warning for the foothills. "Winter" storm warning in May? We're supposed to be in the 80 degree weather patterns now. What is this world coming to? And we all pooh pooh'd the global warming idea.



The weed problem?!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> After many days of cold, dreery rain - SUNSHINE and warming temps. Got out early for a few kayaking miles and spotted many turtles up basking.
> 
> Two nice pix, two different types of Sliders - check out those reflections.
> 
> View attachment 272206
> 
> 
> View attachment 272207



More calendar pics!


----------



## Kristoff

Housing market in Ottawa, Canada. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maryland DNR tips readers that boxies are on the move!

https://news.maryland.gov/dnr/2019/05/15/marylands-wild-turtles-are-on-the-move/


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> The weed problem?!


I like the outside of my property to be eye-pleasing for the neighbors and people driving by. Right now it looks like I live in a weed plot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I like the outside of my property to be eye-pleasing for the neighbors and people driving by. Right now it looks like I live in a weed plot.



@Kristoff probably wants to light it up!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick collage from this morning.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Since we've talked about charity shops, here's a 3-minute tour of my house.  Pretty much everything came from charity shops. And we have a lot of open space; had even more of it before the piano. Which will be most difficult thing to get rid of in June...



Thanks for sharing!! I love to see international homes.

Ps. Your voice and accent are lovely!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> [emoji35]how frustrating!!! I hate to get started on something and then be held up for reasons beyond my control... I hope they get back on track sooner rather than later for you! How are the torts doing with the transition or is it noticeable to them yet?



I know. We were so disappointed because we worked our butts off. Even on Mother’s Day. 
He called this morning and said tomorrow! We shall see, pled it’s supposed to rain but my husband said that won’t slow him down. 

On another note. We are closer to our master bath remodel! They are starting in a few weeks. 
I’ve waited 9 yrs!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick collage from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 272227



The turtle reflections are awesome!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> We're supposed to have a week to ten days of overcast, drizzly days, with maybe one or two real good rains mixed in. At this rate I'm never going to get the weed problem under control. We have been warned of a winter storm warning for the foothills. "Winter" storm warning in May? We're supposed to be in the 80 degree weather patterns now. What is this world coming to? And we all pooh pooh'd the global warming idea.



Same here!! I just turned the heat on!! 
We get more rain tomorrow.

My torts are not happy in this cool weather!


----------



## Momof4

Well, our 2nd guinea pig passed away peacefully in her sleep yesterday. 
Both made it to 5yrs and we rescued them from a very cool small pet rescue who is ran by volunteers and most of them teens. 
RIP Katie.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> After many days of cold, dreery rain - SUNSHINE and warming temps. Got out early for a few kayaking miles and spotted many turtles up basking.
> 
> Two nice pix, two different types of Sliders - check out those reflections.
> 
> View attachment 272206
> 
> 
> View attachment 272207



I’m impressed that they are so clean! Our turtles look like swamp monsters over here


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Same here!! I just turned the heat on!!
> We get more rain tomorrow.
> 
> My torts are not happy in this cool weather!




It’s been in the low 50s, for a few days, house temp 64 in the mornings.... BUT, it’s warming up as i type... should be 80’s all week n more! I think Summer is around the corner.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> There’s a toy monkey in pic 2, and we saw others. What’s the deal with that?



There's an expression we use that we want 'to talk to the organ grinder not the monkey' meaning we want to talk to the one in charge not someone less important. 
In the past I think they used to have real monkeys when playing.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> @Lyn W you and your sister looking for wedding outfits? Where ever you are is it legal to wed your sister?


Heaven forbid! You can't pick your relatives and I hope I'd do a better job of choosing a hubby!!!
Hope you are having a good time Ray.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> 3 maybe 4 times a year.....


Your Mum is looking well, Ed she is obviously being looked after. The fact you have made such a journey to visit probably means more to her than having you living around the corner popping in regularly. You d what you can and that's all any parent could ask.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Since we've talked about charity shops, here's a 3-minute tour of my house.  Pretty much everything came from charity shops. And we have a lot of open space; had even more of it before the piano. Which will be most difficult thing to get rid of in June...


A lovely place you have there Lena and when you can pick up good furniture like that in charity shops I don't know why anyone buys new.
When you have to move around the world as you do it's great only to have to ship the things you really want to take with you. 

By the way you have a lovely voice too!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> When we had the end of year FFA banquet for my daughter, it was at a nearby smokehouse. It’s a really nice place that has recently built a big general store and an event center. Anyway, when I got there, one of the orchestrators was picking at me and told me not to walk around the corner of the building. Naturally, I had to go look. It was a large pen of very fat healthy turkeys. Son enjoyed seeing them. I had to later explain that that pen of turkeys at the smokehouse was not going to have a happy ending... He thought about it and informed me that he really liked turkey... to eat....he didn’t care about “those “ turkeys, but our baby’s were going back to the woods where they came from [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


You may have trouble persuading them to go back to the woods, because they think the first thing they see is their Mum, so they'll want to stay with you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The weed problem?!


Maybe we should arrange rehab


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe we should arrange rehab


Ah. . . I see. It went right over my head! But I never inhaled!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Well, our 2nd guinea pig passed away peacefully in her sleep yesterday.
> Both made it to 5yrs and we rescued them from a very cool small pet rescue who is ran by volunteers and most of them teens.
> RIP Katie.


That's very sad but they were lucky to have such long and I'm sure happy lives with your family.


----------



## aqualungs

My niece has one named popcorn. She’s very sweet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Predictably gorgeous.... Still waiting on the Etsy site to pop up



Ok....soon. This Black Cherry bowl really “turned” out nice. There’s a very interesting knot in this one that really added some character. The Black Cherry looks great all waxed, buffed up n shined.

Just ordered some interesting spalted Maple that should also turn into some interesting projects.


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all. Hope everyone has had/ is having a good Wednesday. It's been another warm and sunny day here.
I had physio again today - all going well but my other leg is slowing down progress because they won't give me any further more challenging exercises to do until I have had the results of the knee x-ray - that won't be for about another 2 - 3 weeks according to my GPs receptionist.
No luck shopping yesterday, I did see one outfit I liked but my sister also liked it and because she is the mother of the groom I had to give her first pick.
Will try again on Friday maybe - if I can persuade myself to go to the shops twice in one week!
Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Finally, we went to Beatrix Potter’s cottage - Hill Top. All her book illustrations are inspired by her cottage, garden and the village
> View attachment 272159
> 
> View attachment 272160
> 
> View attachment 272161
> 
> View attachment 272162


Gorgeous pictures, I love the Lake District.
Hope the injured leg is behaving itself.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> There's an expression we use that we want 'to talk to the organ grinder not the monkey' meaning we want to talk to the one in charge not someone less important.
> In the past I think they used to have real monkeys when playing.


Believe it or not I remember that organ grinders always had a pet monkey. I think, if I'm remembering correctly, the monkeys collected the coins from the people that enjoyed the music enough to pay the organ grinder.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Believe it or not I remember that organ grinders always had a pet monkey. I think, if I'm remembering correctly, the monkeys collected the coins from the people that enjoyed the music enough to pay the organ grinder.



Yep.... happy monkeys, happy grinders.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Evening all. Hope everyone has had/ is having a good Wednesday. It's been another warm and sunny day here.
> I had physio again today - all going well but my other leg is slowing down progress because they won't give me any further more challenging exercises to do until I have had the results of the knee x-ray - that won't be for about another 2 - 3 weeks according to my GPs receptionist.
> No luck shopping yesterday, I did see one outfit I liked but my sister also liked it and because she is the mother of the groom I had to give her first pick.
> Will try again on Friday maybe - if I can persuade myself to go to the shops twice in one week!
> Enjoy the rest of your day!


Sounds like shopping is a bit of a challenge. Just walk slower and enjoy. Ok I'm done preaching.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Your Mum is looking well, Ed she is obviously being looked after. The fact you have made such a journey to visit probably means more to her than having you living around the corner popping in regularly. You d what you can and that's all any parent could ask.


She thinks she is living in Florida near me.
But she also often confuses talking to me on the phone with seeing me. So it has been working.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] here is a cookie [emoji514] to help make you feel better.


Thaannks...it was really nice that you thought of me.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I am inclined to believe that it’s the quality, not so much the quantity...


And the fact that you try...and make a special effort just to visit..because younger people with families and work don't have a lot of extra time...


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I know. We were so disappointed because we worked our butts off. Even on Mother’s Day.
> He called this morning and said tomorrow! We shall see, pled it’s supposed to rain but my husband said that won’t slow him down.
> 
> On another note. We are closer to our master bath remodel! They are starting in a few weeks.
> I’ve waited 9 yrs!!


Best hopes and wishes for tomorrow. Maybe it'll be pleasant even with a little bit of now and then rain.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Heaven forbid! You can't pick your relatives and I hope I'd do a better job of choosing a hubby!!!
> Hope you are having a good time Ray.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . I see. It went right over my head! But I never inhaled!!



Lol!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....soon. This Black Cherry bowl really “turned” out nice. There’s a very interesting knot in this one that really added some character. The Black Cherry looks great all waxed, buffed up n shined.
> 
> Just ordered some interesting spalted Maple that should also turn into some interesting projects.
> 
> View attachment 272263



That is nice!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....soon. This Black Cherry bowl really “turned” out nice. There’s a very interesting knot in this one that really added some character. The Black Cherry looks great all waxed, buffed up n shined.
> 
> Just ordered some interesting spalted Maple that should also turn into some interesting projects.
> 
> View attachment 272263


I saw some of the pictures of the cherry bowl in progres. Cherry is my favorite. I've never worked with it but to me It's a beautiful wood. The maple you acquired is amazing. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> "What do you mean, she's too far away?"
> View attachment 272203


Awww. I am sending a mental scratch under his chin to him via airwaves.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> After many days of cold, dreery rain - SUNSHINE and warming temps. Got out early for a few kayaking miles and spotted many turtles up basking.
> 
> Two nice pix, two different types of Sliders - check out those reflections.
> 
> View attachment 272206
> 
> 
> View attachment 272207


And here I was going to say that you managed to get a pic of an upside down turtle.[emoji33] [emoji33] Stunning pics as always.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I like the outside of my property to be eye-pleasing for the neighbors and people driving by. Right now it looks like I live in a weed plot.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick collage from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 272227


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Since we've talked about charity shops, here's a 3-minute tour of my house.  Pretty much everything came from charity shops. And we have a lot of open space; had even more of it before the piano. Which will be most difficult thing to get rid of in June...


[emoji33] You don't sound like that in my head when I read your posts. You have an accent just like mine. [emoji6] [emoji23] I love your accent.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I know. We were so disappointed because we worked our butts off. Even on Mother’s Day.
> He called this morning and said tomorrow! We shall see, pled it’s supposed to rain but my husband said that won’t slow him down.
> 
> On another note. We are closer to our master bath remodel! They are starting in a few weeks.
> I’ve waited 9 yrs!!


Yayyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Well, our 2nd guinea pig passed away peacefully in her sleep yesterday.
> Both made it to 5yrs and we rescued them from a very cool small pet rescue who is ran by volunteers and most of them teens.
> RIP Katie.


I am so sorry Kathy. A big electronic hug.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> There's an expression we use that we want 'to talk to the organ grinder not the monkey' meaning we want to talk to the one in charge not someone less important.
> In the past I think they used to have real monkeys when playing.


[emoji23] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . I see. It went right over my head! But I never inhaled!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Evening all. Hope everyone has had/ is having a good Wednesday. It's been another warm and sunny day here.
> I had physio again today - all going well but my other leg is slowing down progress because they won't give me any further more challenging exercises to do until I have had the results of the knee x-ray - that won't be for about another 2 - 3 weeks according to my GPs receptionist.
> No luck shopping yesterday, I did see one outfit I liked but my sister also liked it and because she is the mother of the groom I had to give her first pick.
> Will try again on Friday maybe - if I can persuade myself to go to the shops twice in one week!
> Enjoy the rest of your day!


Yay on the sunny day. You ate a good sister. And I hope that your the x ray happens soon. Very glad otherwise that your physio is going so well.


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday Everyone.
I cannot wait to see what Mark will be making out of that maple wood for me. [emoji6]

Cathie G I am intrigued to know what you made with wood before.

Noel how are your eyes doing?

Yvonne ignore them, It went right over my head too. [emoji23]

Kathy I am holding thumbs that operation enclosure goes ahead. Maybe you could call Tom Cruise to help, as he seems to be the go to guy for mission impossible.

Anne keep on sending me pics of my favorite dragon. I love them. 

Linda I love the lake district, can I come and stay there? Especially in the forestry area.? How is your leg doing? Is the osteopath helping?

Lyn have you finished cleaning up and throwing out yet? And don't worry I am sure that the right dress will be found, just for you AND you won't have to share it with your sister.

Oli, waiting for my image of the day.

Ben how are your exams/tests going?

Lena you can talk to me anytime you want.[emoji6]

Ed, can I be your mother? You do such a good job looking after her. Anymore eggs hatching in your garden? Maybe a fish or two as well!

Heather, you can talk to me anytime too [emoji6] How long before the eggs hatch btw? When they start piping can we also watch? And have you managed to find your chameleon yet?[emoji6]

And as Lyn likes to say TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yay on the sunny day. You ate a good sister. And I hope that your the x ray happens soon. Very glad otherwise that your physio is going so well.


It's bad enough being accused of marrying her and now I'm accused of cannibalism!!
Wouldn't touch her - she's a tough old boot!!
Thanks for the rest though, Carol - just waiting on results now.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday Everyone.
> I cannot wait to see what Mark will be making out of that maple wood for me. [emoji6]
> 
> Cathie G I am intrigued to know what you made with wood before.
> 
> Noel how are your eyes doing?
> 
> Yvonne ignore them, It went right over my head too. [emoji23]
> 
> Kathy I am holding thumbs that operation enclosure goes ahead. Maybe you could call Tom Cruise to help, as he seems to be the go to guy for mission impossible.
> 
> Anne keep on sending me pics of my favorite dragon. I love them.
> 
> Linda I love the lake district, can I come and stay there? Especially in the forestry area.? How is your leg doing? Is the osteopath helping?
> 
> Lyn have you finished cleaning up and throwing out yet? And don't worry I am sure that the right dress will be found, just for you AND you won't have to share it with your sister.
> 
> Oli, waiting for my image of the day.
> 
> Ben how are your exams/tests going?
> 
> Lena you can talk to me anytime you want.[emoji6]
> 
> Ed, can I be your mother? You do such a good job looking after her. Anymore eggs hatching in your garden? Maybe a fish or two as well!
> 
> Heather, you can talk to me anytime too [emoji6] How long before the eggs hatch btw? When they start piping can we also watch? And have you managed to find your chameleon yet?[emoji6]
> 
> And as Lyn likes to say TTFN



Welllllll.......SOMEONE is feeling ambitious today[emoji16]... it never ceases to amaze me how well you can summarize all of us!! Sending you super hugs this morning!!!


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM
The eggs are expected on Wednesday 29th but I read that you have to add in the days of the power outage if the embryo survives. (Never has that happen before) If that’s true, Friday 31st... either way, I will of course due my best to share And yes, Chomper is still blending in but he sends his regards[emoji12]


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like shopping is a bit of a challenge. Just walk slower and enjoy. Ok I'm done preaching.


I would hate shopping even with 2 good legs, Cathie! 
I avoid it at all costs if I can! My friends often invite me on shopping days but it's bad enough shopping for myself without having to wait for them to do theirs too. There's much better things to do with my time - like watching Lola do his own thing.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday Everyone.
> I cannot wait to see what Mark will be making out of that maple wood for me. [emoji6]
> 
> Cathie G I am intrigued to know what you made with wood before.
> 
> Noel how are your eyes doing?
> 
> Yvonne ignore them, It went right over my head too. [emoji23]
> 
> Kathy I am holding thumbs that operation enclosure goes ahead. Maybe you could call Tom Cruise to help, as he seems to be the go to guy for mission impossible.
> 
> Anne keep on sending me pics of my favorite dragon. I love them.
> 
> Linda I love the lake district, can I come and stay there? Especially in the forestry area.? How is your leg doing? Is the osteopath helping?
> 
> Lyn have you finished cleaning up and throwing out yet? And don't worry I am sure that the right dress will be found, just for you AND you won't have to share it with your sister.
> 
> Oli, waiting for my image of the day.
> 
> Ben how are your exams/tests going?
> 
> Lena you can talk to me anytime you want.[emoji6]
> 
> Ed, can I be your mother? You do such a good job looking after her. Anymore eggs hatching in your garden? Maybe a fish or two as well!
> 
> Heather, you can talk to me anytime too [emoji6] How long before the eggs hatch btw? When they start piping can we also watch? And have you managed to find your chameleon yet?[emoji6]
> 
> And as Lyn likes to say TTFN


Well done Carol, lots of birds answered with one stone there!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> The eggs are expected on Wednesday 29th but I read that you have to add in the days of the power outage if the embryo survives. (Never has that happen before) If that’s true, Friday 31st... either way, I will of course due my best to share And yes, Chomper is still blending in but he sends his regards[emoji12]
> View attachment 272282


It's amazing how they can change colour to suit their environment isn't it?
He looks very happy in his new home.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. Slightly overcast here today but temps OK. 
I'm waiting for my sister from Leics to arrive but don't worry Carol I won't make a meal out of her too!
Hope everyone has a good Thursday.
I'll see you later
TTFN


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning gang, just dropped in to say we are having a good time at Disney. Fireworks were great last night at Magic Kingdom. 
Found out my amputated leg has changed shape and the ridge of the socket is digging in my groin area. Going to have to have it cut down a little. 
Anyways I get to see Opo tonight !
Going to Hollywood Studios today and then home.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I would hate shopping even with 2 good legs, Cathie!
> I avoid it at all costs if I can! My friends often invite me on shopping days but it's bad enough shopping for myself without having to wait for them to do theirs too. There's much better things to do with my time - like watching Lola do his own thing.



I’m with you! I hate shopping too. (Especially clothes) I try to do as much as I can online!!! It wouldn’t bother me at all to never leave my homestead!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It's amazing how they can change colour to suit their environment isn't it?
> He looks very happy in his new home.



I enjoy watching him! It’s always fun to try and find him knowing he’s in plain sight


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning gang, just dropped in to say we are having a good time at Disney. Fireworks were great last night at Magic Kingdom.
> Found out my amputated leg has changed shape and the ridge of the socket is digging in my groin area. Going to have to have it cut down a little.
> Anyways I get to see Opo tonight !
> Going to Hollywood Studios today and then home.



Glad y’all are having fun! And I bet Opo will be happy to see you too. Be safe traveling. And that really sucks about leg. I hope this all gets right for you sinner rather than later Ray!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I like the outside of my property to be eye-pleasing for the neighbors and people driving by. Right now it looks like I live in a weed plot.



Not everyone would see it as a negative...



Maro2Bear said:


> @Kristoff probably wants to light it up!



Just’in Canada [emoji85]


[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I know. We were so disappointed because we worked our butts off. Even on Mother’s Day.
> He called this morning and said tomorrow! We shall see, pled it’s supposed to rain but my husband said that won’t slow him down.
> 
> On another note. We are closer to our master bath remodel! They are starting in a few weeks.
> I’ve waited 9 yrs!!



You’re swamped with projects, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Well, our 2nd guinea pig passed away peacefully in her sleep yesterday.
> Both made it to 5yrs and we rescued them from a very cool small pet rescue who is ran by volunteers and most of them teens.
> RIP Katie.



Sad. But I’m glad she had a good life with you. It’s a good age, especially for a rescue.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s been in the low 50s, for a few days, house temp 64 in the mornings.... BUT, it’s warming up as i type... should be 80’s all week n more! I think Summer is around the corner.



Summer???  Some of us are still waiting for spring, you know... [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Yay on the sunny day. You ate a good sister. And I hope that your the x ray happens soon. Very glad otherwise that your physio is going so well.



“Ate” a good sister? One of the few things I haven’t tried... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji85][emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It's bad enough being accused of marrying her and now I'm accused of cannibalism!!
> Wouldn't touch her - she's a tough old boot!!
> Thanks for the rest though, Carol - just waiting on results now.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> The eggs are expected on Wednesday 29th but I read that you have to add in the days of the power outage if the embryo survives. (Never has that happen before) If that’s true, Friday 31st... either way, I will of course due my best to share And yes, Chomper is still blending in but he sends his regards[emoji12]
> View attachment 272282



He looks so content!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's bad enough being accused of marrying her and now I'm accused of cannibalism!!
> Wouldn't touch her - she's a tough old boot!!
> Thanks for the rest though, Carol - just waiting on results now.


Whahahaha. Spelling mistake.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> The eggs are expected on Wednesday 29th but I read that you have to add in the days of the power outage if the embryo survives. (Never has that happen before) If that’s true, Friday 31st... either way, I will of course due my best to share And yes, Chomper is still blending in but he sends his regards[emoji12]
> View attachment 272282


Well Hi there Chomper. I seeee you!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning gang, just dropped in to say we are having a good time at Disney. Fireworks were great last night at Magic Kingdom.
> Found out my amputated leg has changed shape and the ridge of the socket is digging in my groin area. Going to have to have it cut down a little.
> Anyways I get to see Opo tonight !
> Going to Hollywood Studios today and then home.


Enjoy going home. I hope that they can sort out the socket for you. Good Luck


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> “Ate” a good sister? One of the few things I haven’t tried... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji85][emoji12]


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is shopping day - and it's raining! I don't like driving my truck in the rain. It loses traction so easily.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Today is shopping day - and it's raining! I don't like driving my truck in the rain. It loses traction so easily.



How’s the forecast for tomorrow? Any chance to postpone?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I’m with you! I hate shopping too. (Especially clothes) I try to do as much as I can online!!! It wouldn’t bother me at all to never leave my homestead!



Me too! I cringe when my kids need to go to the mall!! I’m okay for about 30 minutes! I hate shopping! I wear the same old boring clothes over and over.


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> You’re swamped with projects, Kathy!



It’s never ending over here but sadly we enjoy it. 
No workers today because of rain. 
He said Friday now. 
We are having the craziest weather here in San Diego!!


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning gang, just dropped in to say we are having a good time at Disney. Fireworks were great last night at Magic Kingdom.
> Found out my amputated leg has changed shape and the ridge of the socket is digging in my groin area. Going to have to have it cut down a little.
> Anyways I get to see Opo tonight !
> Going to Hollywood Studios today and then home.



So jealous!! Have fun!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Today is shopping day - and it's raining! I don't like driving my truck in the rain. It loses traction so easily.


Be careful.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] You don't sound like that in my head when I read your posts. You have an accent just like mine. [emoji6] [emoji23] I love your accent.


Well then...both of you have a beautiful voice. I had a little bit of trouble when I moved to the southern US. The southern english accent took me some time to get used to. Plus, I met a lot of people speaking english from other nationalities. I talked with a lady from France. We were discussing accents of different cultures. Her dentist told her that the language you learn as a baby shapes your jaws as you grow. That you will always have that accent if only slightly...viva la difference.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Somehow I missed something!!!hehehe!!!


----------



## Reptilony

Ise iamage zof the day


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday Everyone.
> I cannot wait to see what Mark will be making out of that maple wood for me. [emoji6]
> 
> Cathie G I am intrigued to know what you made with wood before.
> 
> Noel how are your eyes doing?
> 
> Yvonne ignore them, It went right over my head too. [emoji23]
> 
> Kathy I am holding thumbs that operation enclosure goes ahead. Maybe you could call Tom Cruise to help, as he seems to be the go to guy for mission impossible.
> 
> Anne keep on sending me pics of my favorite dragon. I love them.
> 
> Linda I love the lake district, can I come and stay there? Especially in the forestry area.? How is your leg doing? Is the osteopath helping?
> 
> Lyn have you finished cleaning up and throwing out yet? And don't worry I am sure that the right dress will be found, just for you AND you won't have to share it with your sister.
> 
> Oli, waiting for my image of the day.
> 
> Ben how are your exams/tests going?
> 
> Lena you can talk to me anytime you want.[emoji6]
> 
> Ed, can I be your mother? You do such a good job looking after her. Anymore eggs hatching in your garden? Maybe a fish or two as well!
> 
> Heather, you can talk to me anytime too [emoji6] How long before the eggs hatch btw? When they start piping can we also watch? And have you managed to find your chameleon yet?[emoji6]
> 
> And as Lyn likes to say TTFN


I can't do the beautiful wooden things that Marco2bear does. I can't stand the noise. I wish I could. So mostly my woodworking is a handsaw, with a cordless drill. I like the old Amish or country type bookshelves etc. I also have totally enjoyed basket weaving with limbs and peeled bark...weeds etc. Lately I've been using those old experiences to build my house bunny a night table cage...so that she can sleep beside me safely. Also enclosures for my darling Saphire and Daisy May...I do try to get Lowe's to cut the wood correctly now since I'm older. I have to watch them like a hawk though!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Today is shopping day - and it's raining! I don't like driving my truck in the rain. It loses traction so easily.


Put some weight on or in the truck bed. I had a truck once. It scared me half to death because of that sliding. A topper or even heavy bricks at the back so that all four tires have something weighing them down. Please stay safe we need you.


----------



## EllieMay

This afternoons visitors


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Ise iamage zof the day
> View attachment 272303


Ride ride on the slippery slide...now I have to listen to a song.


----------



## EllieMay

Another one!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I would hate shopping even with 2 good legs, Cathie!
> I avoid it at all costs if I can! My friends often invite me on shopping days but it's bad enough shopping for myself without having to wait for them to do theirs too. There's much better things to do with my time - like watching Lola do his own thing.


I have to admit I avoid it like the plague too. Today I've been playing with my animals and sewing in between. It was nice. Saphire got some sunshine along with Daisy May. Razberri has been hanging on my leg for several days. I hate to leave her stuck in her cage while I shop but sometimes I have to. I sewed Arrow a night cover for his tank the other day and it got me in the mood to sew again. I try to incorporate groceries and window shopping on the same outing.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I enjoy watching him! It’s always fun to try and find him knowing he’s in plain sight


He is really cute. I like seeing if I can find him in your photos of him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> How’s the forecast for tomorrow? Any chance to postpone?


No. Sprinkles, rain and drizzle for the next 10 days.


----------



## EllieMay

Sure is quiet in here tonight....
I took some more pictures around the place this evening. Out on the back cooking area, I found this lady


Then I went and put the dogs in the kennel so I could let my horses graze down their yard some 



Found this on my way back in


And then finally, looked in on my Extenda-rats.. looked a little suspicious to me [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Glad y’all are having fun! And I bet Opo will be happy to see you too. Be safe traveling. And that really sucks about leg. I hope this all gets right for you sinner rather than later Ray!


Wow Ellie May now I am a sinner?
I guess that's better than marrying my sister and then having her for dinner @Lyn W


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well had a good time and made it home safely. I knew Opo would be sleeping when we got home. On the way home I had grandiose visions of Opo waking up and come running out to greet me.
It didn't happen he must have been real tired.
But I know tomorrow morning when he sees me. Opo will come running towards me with tail wagging trying to get up in my lap.
I will have my wife take video so I can share with you all.
Boy I don't know if I will sleep tonight anticipating the reunion.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow Ellie May now I am a sinner?
> I guess that's better than marrying my sister and then having her for dinner @Lyn W



Lol!!! It was too late to edit by the time I saw it but hey, there are worse things to be called [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> This afternoons visitors
> View attachment 272304
> View attachment 272305



I had trouble seeing them!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Ride ride on the slippery slide...now I have to listen to a song.



“My Heart Will Go on”?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Sure is quiet in here tonight....
> I took some more pictures around the place this evening. Out on the back cooking area, I found this lady
> View attachment 272317
> 
> Then I went and put the dogs in the kennel so I could let my horses graze down their yard some
> View attachment 272318
> View attachment 272319
> 
> Found this on my way back in
> View attachment 272320
> 
> And then finally, looked in on my Extenda-rats.. looked a little suspicious to me [emoji23]
> View attachment 272321



Up until the last pic, I was longing to live at your place. Then I saw a ferret with AK-47.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well then...both of you have a beautiful voice. I had a little bit of trouble when I moved to the southern US. The southern english accent took me some time to get used to. Plus, I met a lot of people speaking english from other nationalities. I talked with a lady from France. We were discussing accents of different cultures. Her dentist told her that the language you learn as a baby shapes your jaws as you grow. That you will always have that accent if only slightly...viva la difference.


Lol Cathie, I find that when I read each persons posts that each person sounds exactly like me. [emoji6] (obviously because I am using my inside voice to read the post) [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Ise iamage zof the day
> View attachment 272303


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I would play on that.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't do the beautiful wooden things that Marco2bear does. I can't stand the noise. I wish I could. So mostly my woodworking is a handsaw, with a cordless drill. I like the old Amish or country type bookshelves etc. I also have totally enjoyed basket weaving with limbs and peeled bark...weeds etc. Lately I've been using those old experiences to build my house bunny a night table cage...so that she can sleep beside me safely. Also enclosures for my darling Saphire and Daisy May...I do try to get Lowe's to cut the wood correctly now since I'm older. I have to watch them like a hawk though!


I would love to see your bunnies night cage.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This afternoons visitors
> View attachment 272304
> View attachment 272305


Okay found the toad in second pic but not what was in the 1st pic.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Another one!
> View attachment 272307
> View attachment 272308


What a great pic of it flying. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sure is quiet in here tonight....
> I took some more pictures around the place this evening. Out on the back cooking area, I found this lady
> View attachment 272317
> 
> Then I went and put the dogs in the kennel so I could let my horses graze down their yard some
> View attachment 272318
> View attachment 272319
> 
> Found this on my way back in
> View attachment 272320
> 
> And then finally, looked in on my Extenda-rats.. looked a little suspicious to me [emoji23]
> View attachment 272321


Love it. It must be a lot of work with all the animals but I would love to have a place like yours.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow Ellie May now I am a sinner?
> I guess that's better than marrying my sister and then having her for dinner @Lyn W


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji85] [emoji85] You and Lyn are terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well had a good time and made it home safely. I knew Opo would be sleeping when we got home. On the way home I had grandiose visions of Opo waking up and come running out to greet me.
> It didn't happen he must have been real tired.
> But I know tomorrow morning when he sees me. Opo will come running towards me with tail wagging trying to get up in my lap.
> I will have my wife take video so I can share with you all.
> Boy I don't know if I will sleep tonight anticipating the reunion.


Whahaha. I think you would have to share that video with everyone on TFO. As nobody will believe it and you would get to make them all jealous. [emoji3] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Up until the last pic, I was longing to live at your place. Then I saw a ferret with AK-47.


Lol. I'll still take it. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday All. Back to the grindstone and then it is my favorite two days. Not see you later.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol Cathie, I find that when I read each persons posts that each person sounds exactly like me. [emoji6] (obviously because I am using my inside voice to read the post) [emoji23] [emoji23]



At least you don’t hear voices, Carol! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay found the toad in second pic but not what was in the 1st pic.



It’s green, just like the leaf it’s hiding on. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Well had a good time and made it home safely. I knew Opo would be sleeping when we got home. On the way home I had grandiose visions of Opo waking up and come running out to greet me.
> It didn't happen he must have been real tired.
> But I know tomorrow morning when he sees me. Opo will come running towards me with tail wagging trying to get up in my lap.
> I will have my wife take video so I can share with you all.
> Boy I don't know if I will sleep tonight anticipating the reunion.





CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I think you would have to share that video with everyone on TFO. As nobody will believe it and you would get to make them all jealous. [emoji3] [emoji23]



Definitely need a video! Or at least a photo. [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Lol. I'll still take it. [emoji23] [emoji23]



Not sure if it’s legal—outside Texas... [emoji848][emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Friday All. Back to the grindstone and then it is my favorite two days. Not see you later.



Good luck at the finish line! 

Have a Fantastic Friday, roommates! 

It’s the “Great Prayer Day” in Denmark, a holiday in case anyone wants to visit the church NOT on Sunday. Or at least that’s how I understand it. A step toward the eradication of discrimination against certain days of the week (aka weekdays). 

I’m off the hook this weekend. But it’s raining, so all my great plans are falling apart.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not sure if it’s legal—outside Texas... [emoji848][emoji12]


Her house. Well okay maybe the ferret too. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good luck at the finish line!
> 
> Have a Fantastic Friday, roommates!
> 
> It’s the “Great Prayer Day” in Denmark, a holiday in case anyone wants to visit the church NOT on Sunday. Or at least that’s how I understand it. A step toward the eradication of discrimination against certain days of the week (aka weekdays).
> 
> I’m off the hook this weekend. But it’s raining, so all my great plans are falling apart.


Isn't there a saying about the best laid plans.....?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Up until the last pic, I was longing to live at your place. Then I saw a ferret with AK-47.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Got to have an ace in the hole!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay found the toad in second pic but not what was in the 1st pic.





It’s like having another chameleon! I was cleaning up that porch and picked up a green folding chair. There was something squishy in my grip..[emoji33]
He blends very well too!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Her house. Well okay maybe the ferret too. [emoji23]



My house may not be legal outside of Texas either... 
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] *wiggling eyebrows*


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone. I’m in Lenas position of dreading this weekend. I have a pre-teen bday party of about 15 guests tomorrow... I have been trying to get the place in shape to with stand the onslaught of all these little monsters. Party is from 4-6 then daughter has 4or 5 of them staying for a slumber party! I’m setting up the camper and putting them out to pasture I think [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... the weather is starting to look ominous after such a gorgeous week.. I’m praying that I don’t get stuck inside for this... there’s not enough wine in the world.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Another one!
> View attachment 272307
> View attachment 272308



Nice job catching those hummers. Do you know what kind? We pretty much only have Rubythroated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Busy day yesterday..... we drove over and down to Northern Virginia to do some yardwork and fence painting on a rental house we own down there (not far from the Potomac River). The pruning (and clean up) turned out to be a bit more than planned and the sun was roasting hot. Then we had to load all the stuff into our truck and hop on the Washington DC beltway to beat rush hour traffic.

This morning, unloading everything, and loading up the two Steamer Trunks! We have a buyer.

Bye bye trunks!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone. I’m in Lenas position of dreading this weekend. I have a pre-teen bday party of about 15 guests tomorrow... I have been trying to get the place in shape to with stand the onslaught of all these little monsters. Party is from 4-6 then daughter has 4or 5 of them staying for a slumber party! I’m setting up the camper and putting them out to pasture I think [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... the weather is starting to look ominous after such a gorgeous week.. I’m praying that I don’t get stuck inside for this... there’s not enough wine in the world.....



Inside camping = glamping.....! Maybe less shenanigans.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I would hate shopping even with 2 good legs, Cathie!
> I avoid it at all costs if I can! My friends often invite me on shopping days but it's bad enough shopping for myself without having to wait for them to do theirs too. There's much better things to do with my time - like watching Lola do his own thing.


I hate "going" shopping to, but I like shopping on the I-net, but more I like watching my pets.


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Ise iamage zof the day
> View attachment 272303


Oh no !!!! That is not really funny I think.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> This afternoons visitors
> View attachment 272304
> View attachment 272305


Toads ! Quaak, quaaaaak.....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Sure is quiet in here tonight....
> I took some more pictures around the place this evening. Out on the back cooking area, I found this lady
> View attachment 272317
> 
> Then I went and put the dogs in the kennel so I could let my horses graze down their yard some
> View attachment 272318
> View attachment 272319
> 
> Found this on my way back in
> View attachment 272320
> 
> And then finally, looked in on my Extenda-rats.. looked a little suspicious to me [emoji23]
> View attachment 272321


Thank you for the little excursion. Your pets are lovely and your visitors know that they are safe at your home. BTW: I love humming birds !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> “My Heart Will Go on”?


Yes, yes, yes ! Do you want to hear the song from me, Bee ???


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Up until the last pic, I was longing to live at your place. Then I saw a ferret with AK-47.


...... and the ferret knows how to use it !!!!


----------



## Reptilony

El image of the day


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> At least you don’t hear voices, Carol! [emoji33][emoji33]


Voices ? I always hear voices. They are in my head and brain. They tell me: "Visit the CDR, visit the CDR....." 
Can somebody please tell me what that means ???


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> El image of the day
> View attachment 272352


SNOOPY !


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice job catching those hummers. Do you know what kind? We pretty much only have Rubythroated.



I’m not that smart Mark [emoji23] I know that I have several and a couple do look a little different. They fight over that feeder so I’ve got to get another one up. I also caught a pretty Jay in torettos bath but I didn’t have my phone handy!


----------



## Bee62

*Mommy, we swear, we all have clean faces, claws and butts. Can we have our dinner now ?*


----------



## Bee62

*Thankfully they are herbivors, aren`t they ?????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> *Thankfully they are herbivors, aren`t they ?????????????????????????????????????????????*



I like that


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Toads ! Quaak, quaaaaak.....



Ducks too ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick pix... Black Cherry nesting in African Mahogany.






And.........Ive been watching (internet) this piece of Cherry 12 x 12 x 3 inches deep. Anyone need a nice Cherry bowl....


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I like that



Just think if it was PhotoShopped! ... hhhmmmm. A bit of an exaggeration me thinks!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just think if it was PhotoShopped! ... hhhmmmm. A bit of an exaggeration me thinks!




You think??? Surely not, your ruining my dreams [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I can’t get those last two pics to load but I don’t need to see it! I’d buy!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> This afternoons visitors
> View attachment 272304
> View attachment 272305


I see a tree frog hunkered down on a leaf in the first picture, but I'm damned if I can see anything in the second picture???


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone. I’m in Lenas position of dreading this weekend. I have a pre-teen bday party of about 15 guests tomorrow... I have been trying to get the place in shape to with stand the onslaught of all these little monsters. Party is from 4-6 then daughter has 4or 5 of them staying for a slumber party! I’m setting up the camper and putting them out to pasture I think [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... the weather is starting to look ominous after such a gorgeous week.. I’m praying that I don’t get stuck inside for this... there’s not enough wine in the world.....



Oh no! I hope you can keep all those pre-teens outdoors! [emoji33] Are all your critters trained at running away or camouflage? Shame you can’t be a chameleon for the day. [emoji485]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Voices ? I always hear voices. They are in my head and brain. They tell me: "Visit the CDR, visit the CDR....."
> Can somebody please tell me what that means ???



I don’t know. But you should probably heed those voices. They sound very reasonable! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *Thankfully they are herbivors, aren`t they ?????????????????????????????????????????????*



Still I wouldn’t want a bite by those herbivore jaws! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ducks too ?



That’s what Russian toads and frogs say too! Kvak-kvak! [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> That’s what Russian toads and frogs say too! Kvak-kvak! [emoji23]




But what does the fox say? -


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Ducks too ?


Maybe ! Which noise makes a toat ? Uuuurgghhh, uuurrrgghhh ?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> But what does the fox say? -



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
(Especially in Norwegian)


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Friday, everybody! We're having a bit of a respite from the cloudy, overcast skies. Supposed to be sunny today, then rainy again for the week-end. So, hopefully, I can get some yard work done today.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> That’s what Russian toads and frogs say too! Kvak-kvak! [emoji23]


Toads and frogs speak different languages dependings where they live.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well sorry no fanfare so no video. 
I did find Opo about 10' away from the hide. Tight in his shell and cold. Dont know what that was all about. Unless ants were bothering him.
Took him in and gave him a 1hr warm shower and fed him some warm grated squash. Now he is basking in the sun.
I can't wait to get back to a somewhat normal schedule. I missed a lot on what's going on in the CDR and I can get back to welcoming new members.​


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> But what does the fox say? -


That`s what the fox says:


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh no! I hope you can keep all those pre-teens outdoors! [emoji33] Are all your critters trained at running away or camouflage? Shame you can’t be a chameleon for the day. [emoji485]



Right! And I must have been dreaming when I wrote this because the party is from 2-6... THATS 4 hours+ extra girls fri & sat night[emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> That’s what Russian toads and frogs say too! Kvak-kvak! [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23]lmao


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Well sorry no fanfare so no video.
> I did find Opo about 10' away from the hide. Tight in his shell and cold. Dont know what that was all about. Unless ants were bothering him.
> Took him in and gave him a 1hr warm shower and fed him some warm grated squash. Now he is basking in the sun.
> I can't wait to get back to a somewhat normal schedule. I missed a lot on what's going on in the CDR and I can get back to welcoming new members.​



I hope he’s warm and feeling fine now! Silly tort. He was supposed to greet you, not make you worried about him. Unless that’s exactly what he wanted to do so that you aren’t tempted to take trips more often.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> But what does the fox say? -



Omg I have never heard such!!! That’s ROLLIN ON THE FLOOR HILARIOUS


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> That`s what the fox says:



[emoji85] 
I think Herr Sütsch was making the poor animal nervous with his camera. But at least we positively know the answer!  [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Right! And I must have been dreaming when I wrote this because the party is from 2-6... THATS 4 hours+ extra girls fri & sat night[emoji51][emoji51]



Ouch. Those extra two hours do matter. [emoji85] Patience and fortitude, my friend! (And lots of wine later.)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off delivering elephant noses...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Off delivering elephant noses...



Elephant noses???

I met my dad early this morning for coffee and he gave me a card with some money in it for Ally’s bday... but, he forgot to grab an envelope with the card and asked if I could take care of it. Anyway, just got a chance to get it all out together and this is what I found.....




Coincidence??? Lol


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Sure is quiet in here tonight....
> I took some more pictures around the place this evening. Out on the back cooking area, I found this lady
> View attachment 272317
> 
> Then I went and put the dogs in the kennel so I could let my horses graze down their yard some
> View attachment 272318
> View attachment 272319
> 
> Found this on my way back in
> View attachment 272320
> 
> And then finally, looked in on my Extenda-rats.. looked a little suspicious to me [emoji23]
> View attachment 272321



Love it!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Momof4

We now have movement!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Off delivering elephant noses...



Good luck with your tusk... [emoji33]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Right! And I must have been dreaming when I wrote this because the party is from 2-6... THATS 4 hours+ extra girls fri & sat night[emoji51][emoji51]



Sending you strength! 
I hate girl parties! The squealing and up all night drives me crazy!!! My sons friends are much quieter.
Your daughter is older and probably more mature.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Elephant noses???
> 
> I met my dad early this morning for coffee and he gave me a card with some money in it for Ally’s bday... but, he forgot to grab an envelope with the card and asked if I could take care of it. Anyway, just got a chance to get it all out together and this is what I found.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence??? Lol



Couldn’t watch for some reason. But I assume it’s the soundtrack? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> We now have movement!!
> View attachment 272368
> 
> View attachment 272369



Caterpillars?


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Sending you strength!
> I hate girl parties! The squealing and up all night drives me crazy!!! My sons friends are much quieter.
> Your daughter is older and probably more mature.



I assume your son isn’t 7 anymore, Kathy. Boy parties are horrible at the elementary-school level. [emoji23]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

EllieMay said:


> It looks like this guy is still very strong even after two days of no power... we are halfway to hatch [emoji214]


That is so cool. You can see him moving in the egg!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

[/QU. 

I want one!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We now have movement!!
> View attachment 272368
> 
> View attachment 272369



Hallelujah!!! I know your excited


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Sending you strength!
> I hate girl parties! The squealing and up all night drives me crazy!!! My sons friends are much quieter.
> Your daughter is older and probably more mature.



This is the middle child.. 12
That’s why I want to put them in the camper!!!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t watch for some reason. But I assume it’s the soundtrack? [emoji23]



Exactly!!! And not only that, but Jayden heard it when I opened utube and now wants me to play the song repeatedly!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> That is so cool. You can see him moving in the egg!



I thought so too... but I’m pretty nutty that way [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Exactly!!! And not only that, but Jayden heard it when I opened utube and now wants me to play the song repeatedly!!!!



Daughter was distracted by Polly Pocket or something, so I don’t have that problem, thank goodness! (Or thanks Mattel?[emoji848]) 

Saw your “then-and-now” picture of Jayden holding Pickles and Crusher. Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Daughter was distracted by Polly Pocket or something, so I don’t have that problem, thank goodness! (Or thanks Mattel?[emoji848])
> 
> Saw your “then-and-now” picture of Jayden holding Pickles and Crusher. Brilliant!!!!!!



Thank goodness for small favors!!!

He still didn’t want to take the photo but he’s playing hookie today so I threatened to take him to school if he didn’t [emoji12]. It was a pretty cool difference though


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thank goodness for small favors!!!
> 
> He still didn’t want to take the photo but he’s playing hookie today so I threatened to take him to school if he didn’t [emoji12]. It was a pretty cool difference though



And then he looks so happy in the picture. Of course. [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> This is the middle child.. 12
> That’s why I want to put them in the camper!!!! Lol



Great idea!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> At least you don’t hear voices, Carol! [emoji33][emoji33]


So we only have to worry if somebody's conscience starts sounding like another CDR regular?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> We now have movement!!
> View attachment 272368
> 
> View attachment 272369



Somehow, your back garden is Not what I envision a typical “San Diego” garden to look like! Progress is good.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 272348
> 
> It’s like having another chameleon! I was cleaning up that porch and picked up a green folding chair. There was something squishy in my grip..[emoji33]
> He blends very well too!


Ah. Thank you, i see it now. He blended in better than Chomper does.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My house may not be legal outside of Texas either...
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] *wiggling eyebrows*


Spoilt sport.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone. I’m in Lenas position of dreading this weekend. I have a pre-teen bday party of about 15 guests tomorrow... I have been trying to get the place in shape to with stand the onslaught of all these little monsters. Party is from 4-6 then daughter has 4or 5 of them staying for a slumber party! I’m setting up the camper and putting them out to pasture I think [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... the weather is starting to look ominous after such a gorgeous week.. I’m praying that I don’t get stuck inside for this... there’s not enough wine in the world.....


Holding thumbs it goes off without a hitch. Good luck and A Very Happy Birthday to your daughter.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Busy day yesterday..... we drove over and down to Northern Virginia to do some yardwork and fence painting on a rental house we own down there (not far from the Potomac River). The pruning (and clean up) turned out to be a bit more than planned and the sun was roasting hot. Then we had to load all the stuff into our truck and hop on the Washington DC beltway to beat rush hour traffic.
> 
> This morning, unloading everything, and loading up the two Steamer Trunks! We have a buyer.
> 
> Bye bye trunks!
> 
> View attachment 272349
> View attachment 272350


Wow. You sure have been a busy bee. Well done on all the hard work.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> El image of the day
> View attachment 272352


Lol. Is that a snoopy alien?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Voices ? I always hear voices. They are in my head and brain. They tell me: "Visit the CDR, visit the CDR....."
> Can somebody please tell me what that means ???


Okay, I am going to tell you. It means........to daaaaaa......"Visit the CDR!!" [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick pix... Black Cherry nesting in African Mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 272354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.........Ive been watching (internet) this piece of Cherry 12 x 12 x 3 inches deep. Anyone need a nice Cherry bowl....
> 
> View attachment 272355


I cannot see on my phone how big that is. But I think it looks huge.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I see a tree frog hunkered down on a leaf in the first picture, but I'm damned if I can see anything in the second picture???


Whahaha. Yvonne you and I most certainly make a pair. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji6] Because I saw it in the 2nd pic but not the 1st pic. Heather circled it for me later on. Look on the soil of the pot plant just under the leaves in the second one. A brown toad on brown soil.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> But what does the fox say? -


Love that song. Ha ha ha


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Friday, everybody! We're having a bit of a respite from the cloudy, overcast skies. Supposed to be sunny today, then rainy again for the week-end. So, hopefully, I can get some yard work done today.


Good luck


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well sorry no fanfare so no video.
> I did find Opo about 10' away from the hide. Tight in his shell and cold. Dont know what that was all about. Unless ants were bothering him.
> Took him in and gave him a 1hr warm shower and fed him some warm grated squash. Now he is basking in the sun.
> I can't wait to get back to a somewhat normal schedule. I missed a lot on what's going on in the CDR and I can get back to welcoming new members.​


Yay. Ray and Opo are back. Welcome home buddy. [emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well had a good time and made it home safely. I knew Opo would be sleeping when we got home. On the way home I had grandiose visions of Opo waking up and come running out to greet me.
> It didn't happen he must have been real tired.
> But I know tomorrow morning when he sees me. Opo will come running towards me with tail wagging trying to get up in my lap.
> I will have my wife take video so I can share with you all.
> Boy I don't know if I will sleep tonight anticipating the reunion.


Hahahahaha...but hoping you get your leg up and running soon.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Right! And I must have been dreaming when I wrote this because the party is from 2-6... THATS 4 hours+ extra girls fri & sat night[emoji51][emoji51]


[emoji85] [emoji85] here is some ice cream I think you are going to need it. [emoji511]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Omg I have never heard such!!! That’s ROLLIN ON THE FLOOR HILARIOUS


I love that song. I am surprised that haven't heard it. It only came out about a year or two ago.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Elephant noses???
> 
> I met my dad early this morning for coffee and he gave me a card with some money in it for Ally’s bday... but, he forgot to grab an envelope with the card and asked if I could take care of it. Anyway, just got a chance to get it all out together and this is what I found.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence??? Lol


Wow, how crazy is that!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> We now have movement!!
> View attachment 272368
> 
> View attachment 272369


Whoop whoop.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Couldn’t watch for some reason. But I assume it’s the soundtrack? [emoji23]


That is correct.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I love that song. I am surprised that haven't heard it. It only came out about a year or two ago.



Kind of.. you are only off by a few years.. 

If you've been vaguely online in the past five years, you probably know the answer in the form of a catchy, annoying, beloved refrain. “The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?)” by Ylvis was released in September *2013*, and it's become one of the most beloved gimmick songs of the past half-decade.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Exactly!!! And not only that, but Jayden heard it when I opened utube and now wants me to play the song repeatedly!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I went through that phase....True Story!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I cannot see on my phone how big that is. But I think it looks huge.


The block of wood not the bowl.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Off delivering elephant noses...


You mean you're off to make a couple of trunk calls?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of.. you are only off by a few years..
> 
> If you've been vaguely online in the past five years, you probably know the answer in the form of a catchy, annoying, beloved refrain. “The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?)” by Ylvis was released in September *2013*, and it's become one of the most beloved gimmick songs of the past half-decade.


It is very possible, the years merge for me. So unless it was 30 years ago ....it is a year or two ago. [emoji6] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Voices ? I always hear voices. They are in my head and brain. They tell me: "Visit the CDR, visit the CDR....."
> Can somebody please tell me what that means ???


Me too but usually the only voice I get to hear out loud is me talking to myself or the tv or music. Dilly(our cat) does say meow in different ways. And my deaf brother says blah blah blah and writes "you drive me crazy!"...


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well sorry no fanfare so no video.
> I did find Opo about 10' away from the hide. Tight in his shell and cold. Dont know what that was all about. Unless ants were bothering him.
> Took him in and gave him a 1hr warm shower and fed him some warm grated squash. Now he is basking in the sun.
> I can't wait to get back to a somewhat normal schedule. I missed a lot on what's going on in the CDR and I can get back to welcoming new members.​


Welcome back Ray, I bet Opo was sulking because you were away. 
Glad you had a good break and hope the docs can sort out the leg socket for you sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> This is the middle child.. 12
> That’s why I want to put them in the camper!!!! Lol


Maybe put yourself in the camper, then put your foot down and get as far away as possible!!
Hope everyone has fun........and that you manage to get some sleep!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> We now have movement!!
> View attachment 272368
> 
> View attachment 272369


Looks like a lot of work, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Elephant noses???
> 
> I met my dad early this morning for coffee and he gave me a card with some money in it for Ally’s bday... but, he forgot to grab an envelope with the card and asked if I could take care of it. Anyway, just got a chance to get it all out together and this is what I found.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence??? Lol


That's what happens to me too with CDR.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Holding thumbs it goes off without a hitch. Good luck and A Very Happy Birthday to your daughter.



Thank you! I I need all the luck I can get


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of.. you are only off by a few years..
> 
> If you've been vaguely online in the past five years, you probably know the answer in the form of a catchy, annoying, beloved refrain. “The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?)” by Ylvis was released in September *2013*, and it's become one of the most beloved gimmick songs of the past half-decade.



I’m like an ostrich!!!! Head always in the sand


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I went through that phase....True Story!!



Lmao!!! I could see that about you [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Maybe put yourself in the camper, then put your foot down and get as far away as possible!!
> Hope everyone has fun........and that you manage to get some sleep!



HAAAHAAAAAHAAAAHAAAAA!!!! That may be the best idea I’ve heard yet... your so awesome!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This is the middle child.. 12
> That’s why I want to put them in the camper!!!! Lol


They'll love it. And have so much fun! They won't have to worry about waking everyone up. I never found my son's girl friends at that age all that loud. They'll probably love all your animals and be so interested.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Love that song. Ha ha ha


I like owl city too. But I never heard that one before.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I like owl city too. But I never heard that one before.


Sorry, utube took me to owl city after I listened to that song. I assumed. But owl city is probably the same kind of music.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> You mean you're off to make a couple of trunk calls?



Just the two trunks. One guy bought both!


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> [emoji85]
> I think Herr Sütsch was making the poor animal nervous with his camera. But at least we positively know the answer!  [emoji23]


I am feeding a fox ( family ) every evening 8 m away from my front door. Mrs. and Mr. Fox appeared some weeks ago, searching for not eaten cat food. Because I have chicken in my front yard, I started feeding the foxes that they don`t want to eat my chicken. So every evening I put out some cheap dog or cat food and sometimes 3 or 4 eggs and pig bones. From the window of my living room I watch when Mrs. or Mr. Fox appear to eat . It is funny watching them. I like foxes. They are not bad. When they find enough food they let my chicken live and I hope that maybe at the end of May or in June Mr. and Mrs. Fox bring their little foxes to show them where they get food.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Elephant noses???
> 
> I met my dad early this morning for coffee and he gave me a card with some money in it for Ally’s bday... but, he forgot to grab an envelope with the card and asked if I could take care of it. Anyway, just got a chance to get it all out together and this is what I found.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidence??? Lol


Funny card !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Okay, I am going to tell you. It means........to daaaaaa......"Visit the CDR!!" [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I’m like an ostrich!!!! Head always in the sand


When you see something like that: It is only Heather......


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I am feeding a fox ( family ) every evening 8 m away from my front door. Mrs. and Mr. Fox appeared some weeks ago, searching for not eaten cat food. Because I have chicken in my front yard, I started feeding the foxes that they don`t want to eat my chicken. So every evening I put out some cheap dog or cat food and sometimes 3 or 4 eggs and pig bones. From the window of my living room I watch when Mrs. or Mr. Fox appear to eat . It is funny watching them. I like foxes. They are not bad. When they find enough food they let my chicken live and I hope that maybe at the end of May or in June Mr. and Mrs. Fox bring their little foxes to show them where they get food.


Yep. I was telling a lady today at hobby lobby...put out some dog food and the oposums will let your plants live.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They'll love it. And have so much fun! They won't have to worry about waking everyone up. I never found my son's girl friends at that age all that loud. They'll probably love all your animals and be so interested.



Poor critters!! They didn’t sign up for petting zoo duty....


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just the two trunks. One guy bought both!



Just now as I read this did I finally get it.... elephant noses / trunks.... ‍

Time for that glass of wine folks [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I am feeding a fox ( family ) every evening 8 m away from my front door. Mrs. and Mr. Fox appeared some weeks ago, searching for not eaten cat food. Because I have chicken in my front yard, I started feeding the foxes that they don`t want to eat my chicken. So every evening I put out some cheap dog or cat food and sometimes 3 or 4 eggs and pig bones. From the window of my living room I watch when Mrs. or Mr. Fox appear to eat . It is funny watching them. I like foxes. They are not bad. When they find enough food they let my chicken live and I hope that maybe at the end of May or in June Mr. and Mrs. Fox bring their little foxes to show them where they get food.



Take some pictures Sabine! We used to have some around a couple years ago but I haven’t seen them in a while...


----------



## EllieMay

Jayden learned a valuable lesson about his fingers while feeding Toretto... DONT GET THEM TOO CLOSE... he got nicked... didn’t phase him but for a second... now he requires a stem on whatever he may be feeding I always tell him not to let Toretto eat all the way to his hand.. He won’t forget now [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yep. I was telling a lady today at hobby lobby...put out some dog food and the oposums will let your plants live.


Right !


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Poor critters!! They didn’t sign up for petting zoo duty....


Yea but...kids brag behind your back. I found that out. I just do a short tour and coach the kids before I allow any thing.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Take some pictures Sabine! We used to have some around a couple years ago but I haven’t seen them in a while...


It is difficult to take pictures because it is dark when the foxes come. I have a street latern in front of the house but I`m not sure that this light will be bright enough to make pictures but I can try.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Just now as I read this did I finally get it.... elephant noses / trunks.... ‍
> 
> Time for that glass of wine folks [emoji28]



Yep


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I went through that phase....True Story!!


Ok...I can't find the quote where you asked for a picture of my bunny's cage/night stand. Sooo....I'm going to try anyway.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> It is difficult to take pictures because it is dark when the foxes come. I have a street latern in front of the house but I`m not sure that this light will be bright enough to make pictures but I can try.



Understood. I wouldn’t want you to have to frighten them for me. THANKS


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


>



Is it morning for you already??? It’s 6:30 (Friday) in the afternoon here


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> It is difficult to take pictures because it is dark when the foxes come. I have a street latern in front of the house but I`m not sure that this light will be bright enough to make pictures but I can try.


Yes and if you disturb them? I wish my eyes were a camera...with night vision. My best pictures are the ones that got away because I didn't have the right camera or quick enough reflexes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> I am feeding a fox ( family ) every evening 8 m away from my front door. Mrs. and Mr. Fox appeared some weeks ago, searching for not eaten cat food. Because I have chicken in my front yard, I started feeding the foxes that they don`t want to eat my chicken. So every evening I put out some cheap dog or cat food and sometimes 3 or 4 eggs and pig bones. From the window of my living room I watch when Mrs. or Mr. Fox appear to eat . It is funny watching them. I like foxes. They are not bad. When they find enough food they let my chicken live and I hope that maybe at the end of May or in June Mr. and Mrs. Fox bring their little foxes to show them where they get food.


At one point, in the last couple years or so, a mama fox had babies either under my house, under the garden shed, or in the wooded lot next door. I never actually saw the kits, but heard them. I saw and heard the mum fox calling to them to follow her. 

That family of foxes drove my indoor-only Cat-mittee CRAZY. Fortunately, the foxes didn't stay long. 

Foxes are known to carry rabies, especially in this part of Florida. Somebody I used to know (used to work with) was bitten by a rabid fox, a decade or so ago.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yep. I was telling a lady today at hobby lobby...put out some dog food and the oposums will let your plants live.


I never had problems with opossums eating plants. Years ago, there was an opossum that came onto our front porch to eat cat food we put out for Loki (back when Loki was a feral outside cat)... Until the baby-daddy of Loki's first litter of kittens intervened. He made the opossum BACK DOWN and leave the food untouched.


----------



## TriciaStringer

There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hahahahaha...but hoping you get your leg up and running soon.





Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Ray, I bet Opo was sulking because you were away.
> Glad you had a good break and hope the docs can sort out the leg socket for you sooner rather than later.


Thanks Lyn, the prothetis is pretty good. Hopefully they can adjust in office and not send out.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday


[emoji851]


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.



Moving the torts sounds stressful!! Yay hubby!!
The pool party looks fun!! 
Congratulations on your new home!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I am feeding a fox ( family ) every evening 8 m away from my front door. Mrs. and Mr. Fox appeared some weeks ago, searching for not eaten cat food. Because I have chicken in my front yard, I started feeding the foxes that they don`t want to eat my chicken. So every evening I put out some cheap dog or cat food and sometimes 3 or 4 eggs and pig bones. From the window of my living room I watch when Mrs. or Mr. Fox appear to eat . It is funny watching them. I like foxes. They are not bad. When they find enough food they let my chicken live and I hope that maybe at the end of May or in June Mr. and Mrs. Fox bring their little foxes to show them where they get food.



That would be so cool! Foxes are cute. Wish I had them in my backyard. Wait, I don’t have a backyard.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> When you see something like that: It is only Heather......



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Nice to put a face to the name. Sort of. [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Yep. I was telling a lady today at hobby lobby...put out some dog food and the oposums will let your plants live.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Jayden learned a valuable lesson about his fingers while feeding Toretto... DONT GET THEM TOO CLOSE... he got nicked... didn’t phase him but for a second... now he requires a stem on whatever he may be feeding I always tell him not to let Toretto eat all the way to his hand.. He won’t forget now [emoji33]



Ouch. Been there.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


>



That was an early good morning, Bee! Surely, you were about to go to bed? [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Is it morning for you already??? It’s 6:30 (Friday) in the afternoon here



Nah. She was being clever. Posted a good morning picture and went to bed. Bee is the second type of person according to the Minions. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.



Even a pool party already!  
Congratulations, Tricia! Glad the hardest part is over. The torts will be happy in the new place too, by the looks of it.


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 272406
> 
> [emoji851]



[emoji85]


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.




Wow, thats some property. Great grass, great pool too!


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.








Congratulations on your new home and best wishes for a very happy future there!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.
> 
> View attachment 272403
> View attachment 272404
> View attachment 272405


Looks like there's lots of space for tortoises!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


Tricia needs an update!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Me too but usually the only voice I get to hear out loud is me talking to myself or the tv or music. Dilly(our cat) does say meow in different ways. And my deaf brother says blah blah blah and writes "you drive me crazy!"...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday. It’s already hot and muggy out - not very conducive to lots of energetic yard n garden work.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Jayden learned a valuable lesson about his fingers while feeding Toretto... DONT GET THEM TOO CLOSE... he got nicked... didn’t phase him but for a second... now he requires a stem on whatever he may be feeding I always tell him not to let Toretto eat all the way to his hand.. He won’t forget now [emoji33]


Oh shame. Glad he is okay though.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I can't find the quote where you asked for a picture of my bunny's cage/night stand. Sooo....I'm going to try anyway.
> View attachment 272400
> View attachment 272401


Good Job. It looks quite sturdy and nice and neat.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> At one point, in the last couple years or so, a mama fox had babies either under my house, under the garden shed, or in the wooded lot next door. I never actually saw the kits, but heard them. I saw and heard the mum fox calling to them to follow her.
> 
> That family of foxes drove my indoor-only Cat-mittee CRAZY. Fortunately, the foxes didn't stay long.
> 
> Foxes are known to carry rabies, especially in this part of Florida. Somebody I used to know (used to work with) was bitten by a rabid fox, a decade or so ago.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.
> 
> View attachment 272403
> View attachment 272404
> View attachment 272405


Your place looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## Momof4

If someone is on here , can you please go to the enclosure section and let me know if my pix show up? I can’t see them. I don’t want to waste time posting if the pics are visible.
Thank you!!
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> If someone is on here , can you please go to the enclosure section and let me know if my pix show up? I can’t see them. I don’t want to waste time posting if the pics are visible.
> Thank you!!
> Happy Saturday!



Yep - i see them - https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2019-outdoor-build.175401/#post-1740423


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep - i see them - https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2019-outdoor-build.175401/#post-1740423



Thank you Mark! I still can’t. 
We are getting ready to set posts now!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Thank you Mark! I still can’t.
> We are getting ready to set posts now!



Good luck.....are you SURE you live in San Diego? You have a great property to play in.

Have fun.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Job. It looks quite sturdy and nice and neat.


When I say it's beddy bye time, she usually heads for it and doesn't mind being in it. I don't know about the neat part though. I don't know which one of us makes the biggest mess of it.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I never had problems with opossums eating plants. Years ago, there was an opossum that came onto our front porch to eat cat food we put out for Loki (back when Loki was a feral outside cat)... Until the baby-daddy of Loki's first litter of kittens intervened. He made the opossum BACK DOWN and leave the food untouched.


The lady told me that she actually saw the opossum digging them up and eating the plants. Including roots. They'll probably eat anything that's not hard work instead.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew. It’s HOT out today. First almost 90 degree day....and I’m out sawing up logs. A guy stopped by offerred to drop said trees for $300.... tempting, but i work for free.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck.....are you SURE you live in San Diego? You have a great property to play in.
> 
> Have fun.



Our cities slogan is “The city in the country.”
We have have lots of rural area and lots of horse properties.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.
> 
> View attachment 272403
> View attachment 272404
> View attachment 272405


I'm so happy for you. It looks like all of you are having fun despite of all the work and upheaval.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> There is just no way I can catch up. I’ve been gone for almost two weeks packing and moving. We moved into our new house last Friday. I just got internet installed today. Things are starting to get back to normal. We still have 1.5 storage units to unload by the end of the month.
> Moving the tortoises was HORRIBLE. We closed on our old house on Friday and had to be completely out of our old house by 10:30am but not allowed in our new house until later that day, 2:00. The torts lived in totes starting Thursday morning and Eric started dismantling all the fencing that day. Thursday and Friday were full of lightning storms and flash flooding. We still had to do it. My poor husband loves me so much. The 4x8 sulcata house took five people to move it out of the back yard. We almost squished a teenager a few times. We are LOVING our new place though. Lots of hard work to get it all done, but we did it and are still working on it.
> The kids are enjoying the pool. We had our first pool party today.
> 
> View attachment 272403
> View attachment 272404
> View attachment 272405


I can't catch up and I'm on here every day.and can't go thru the posts before that either. So I guess I'll just go along for the ride. Have so much fun!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Ouch. Been there.


My first was a near miss and she was the one with good enough sense. She drew her head back to keep from biting me. That's when I fell in love with tortoises and knew I wanted a tortoise. Not a turtle. Later my darling Saphire tried to bite me on purpose. I think he thought I smelled edible because of my herbal shower gels.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. 
I've just finished ironing while watching the Eurovision song contest - I don't know if you'd get that in the US but it's an annual contest between 25 qualifying European countries and Australia (don't ask me how they snuck in ) I don't usually bother watching it but there was nothing else on tv.
Voting is supposed to be based on the quality of the songs but it's very political these days, so all the Eastern Europe countries vote for each other etc. It doesn't matter what the UK enter because none of them vote for us so we always come near last, you have to feel sorry for the singers chosen to represent us, but I suppose it's a chance for them to sing to a massive audience.
Madonna made a guest appearance and sang Like a Prayer but to be honest she sounded awful - very out of tune  I think she's past her best these days.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Tricia needs an update!!!


That's Carol's domain, I wouldn't be able to do such a good job!


----------



## Lyn W

Well the Netherlands won Eurovision.
The UK - as predicted - came last.
Still it was a good experience for the young Brit.
Time for me to say goodnight now.
So Nos da, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've just finished ironing while watching the Eurovision song contest - I don't know if you'd get that in the US but it's an annual contest between 25 qualifying European countries and Australia (don't ask me how they snuck in ) I don't usually bother watching it but there was nothing else on tv.
> Voting is supposed to be based on the quality of the songs but it's very political these days, so all the Eastern Europe countries vote for each other etc. It doesn't matter what the UK enter because none of them vote for us so we always come near last, you have to feel sorry for the singers chosen to represent us, but I suppose it's a chance for them to sing to a massive audience.
> Madonna made a guest appearance and sang Like a Prayer but to be honest she sounded awful - very out of tune  I think she's past her best these days.


Maybe I could find it on the internet. I like any good music new and old. I got so sick of tv today that I shut their mouths and listened to old and newer music on utube. I do like a lot of Australian artists.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well the Netherlands won Eurovision.
> The UK - as predicted - came last.
> Still it was a good experience for the young Brit.
> Time for me to say goodnight now.
> So Nos da, see you tomorrow!


That's ok because the Beatles started rock and roll in the US. I got to see that on the Ed Sullivan show even though I didn't have a tv in my home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> That's Carol's domain, I wouldn't be able to do such a good job!


Oh, right. Sorry. It's the accent. I get you mixed up!


----------



## Yvonne G

So a few weeks ago I re-did an old, empty brick planter - added some dirt and planted a few cacti in it. The dirt was scavenged from a pile just outside my fence. I can't remember where it came from originally, but it was dirt I dug out from someplace here and piled up outside the fence. So squash and tomato volunteers sprouted up all inside the planted from that old dirt. At least, I THOUGHT it was squash. Today those plants are blooming and instead of large yellow squash blossoms, it's tiny yellow blossoms. So I guess it's wild gourd or melon. I won't know until it sets fruit. I've been harvesting the leaves to feed my tortoises. I hope it's not toxic.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> So a few weeks ago I re-did an old, empty brick planter - added some dirt and planted a few cacti in it. The dirt was scavenged from a pile just outside my fence. I can't remember where it came from originally, but it was dirt I dug out from someplace here and piled up outside the fence. So squash and tomato volunteers sprouted up all inside the planted from that old dirt. At least, I THOUGHT it was squash. Today those plants are blooming and instead of large yellow squash blossoms, it's tiny yellow blossoms. So I guess it's wild gourd or melon. I won't know until it sets fruit. I've been harvesting the leaves to feed my tortoises. I hope it's not toxic.



Well that’s awkward! I gave a lady what I thought to be a watermelon one time (growing in my pasture) and it turned out to be a raw pumpkin!!! Lol... I’m not very good at identifying plants.. I can say that I have gotten much better since becoming a tortoise owner. I’ve only “almost” poisoned them once[emoji33]
I hope what you have is useful!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Man I am missing all the action going on..
Spent time today twice responding to posts of new members needing help and welcoming them. I haven't done that in awhile. Felt good to do. Maybe later tonight I will try to catch up to you all.


----------



## dmmj

EllieMay said:


> Hubby brought home 6 eggs that were in a bush hogged field. His friend was going to destroy them.
> It was a ground nest and due to the area they were in, I’m almost certain that they are Turkey eggs... they are a bit small for Turkey but first year hens usually lay smaller eggs...So.... it will be interesting to see what hatches[emoji16]


 Eggs of unknown origin always makes me think of the movie, Aliens


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> The lady told me that she actually saw the opossum digging them up and eating the plants. Including roots. They'll probably eat anything that's not hard work instead.



Like me! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. It’s HOT out today. First almost 90 degree day....and I’m out sawing up logs. A guy stopped by offerred to drop said trees for $300.... tempting, but i work for free.



You must be super fit, Mark! All, I’m sure, to be able to lift Sully in the years to come. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Our cities slogan is “The city in the country.”
> We have have lots of rural area and lots of horse properties.



I think Mark and wifey are considering a warmer climate... First Florida, now all this interest in San Diego [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I can't catch up and I'm on here every day.and can't go thru the posts before that either. So I guess I'll just go along for the ride. Have so much fun!



As long as you don’t try to hitch a ride on Montgomery. Here’s covered with teapots and coffee mugs.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> My first was a near miss and she was the one with good enough sense. She drew her head back to keep from biting me. That's when I fell in love with tortoises and knew I wanted a tortoise. Not a turtle. Later my darling Saphire tried to bite me on purpose. I think he thought I smelled edible because of my herbal shower gels.



Just don’t paint your nails and — OUCH! — toenails in any edible-looking color.  

About turtles, are you sure you didn’t want one of these? 




P.S. Did the image work? [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've just finished ironing while watching the Eurovision song contest - I don't know if you'd get that in the US but it's an annual contest between 25 qualifying European countries and Australia (don't ask me how they snuck in ) I don't usually bother watching it but there was nothing else on tv.
> Voting is supposed to be based on the quality of the songs but it's very political these days, so all the Eastern Europe countries vote for each other etc. It doesn't matter what the UK enter because none of them vote for us so we always come near last, you have to feel sorry for the singers chosen to represent us, but I suppose it's a chance for them to sing to a massive audience.
> Madonna made a guest appearance and sang Like a Prayer but to be honest she sounded awful - very out of tune  I think she's past her best these days.



I wish I could have watched it, but we only have Netflix. It’s always very amusing. Who won? Though I guess I’ll head over to the BBC world news after catching up on the CDR news. Priorities! [emoji23]

Coming from Eastern European heritage, I agree with your statement that the voting is political, but I have to expand on the rest.

Countries of the Balkans usually give points to each other, and the same may be true for Russia and Ukraine (despite the current political situation!), and that could be because:

1. People in those countries may know and like the neighbors’ singers,
2. People from country A may reside in country B and can therefore vote for their own country. 

However, Western European and Nordic countries do the same! They rarely vote for Eastern Europeans, and I don’t remember the UK ever giving any points to Russia even when the entry was genuinely good (given the Eurovision standards). (And that trend isn’t likely to change especially now.)  

To Eastern Europe, the Western neighbors’ voting patterns seem just as unfair as, I’m sure, the other way around. 

It’s not exclusive to Eastern European countries. I’m pretty sure that’s not what you meant, Lyn, but the post highlighted this region specifically, so I wanted to add my two cents. 

In any case, it’s a funny show of bad music, which makes it such a great thing to watch to empty one’s mind. [emoji6] And just so that people switch off their mind completely, it includes entries from *very* European countries of Israel and——Australia! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well the Netherlands won Eurovision.
> The UK - as predicted - came last.
> Still it was a good experience for the young Brit.
> Time for me to say goodnight now.
> So Nos da, see you tomorrow!



Ah, one less thing to check on the BBC. Thank you! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Maybe I could find it on the internet. I like any good music new and old. I got so sick of tv today that I shut their mouths and listened to old and newer music on utube. I do like a lot of Australian artists.



“Good music” is not what the Eurovision is about, LOL. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> So a few weeks ago I re-did an old, empty brick planter - added some dirt and planted a few cacti in it. The dirt was scavenged from a pile just outside my fence. I can't remember where it came from originally, but it was dirt I dug out from someplace here and piled up outside the fence. So squash and tomato volunteers sprouted up all inside the planted from that old dirt. At least, I THOUGHT it was squash. Today those plants are blooming and instead of large yellow squash blossoms, it's tiny yellow blossoms. So I guess it's wild gourd or melon. I won't know until it sets fruit. I've been harvesting the leaves to feed my tortoises. I hope it's not toxic.



The plot thickens!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s awkward! I gave a lady what I thought to be a watermelon one time (growing in my pasture) and it turned out to be a raw pumpkin!!! Lol... I’m not very good at identifying plants.. I can say that I have gotten much better since becoming a tortoise owner. I’ve only “almost” poisoned them once[emoji33]
> I hope what you have is useful!!!



Wonder where this stems from...


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Man I am missing all the action going on..
> Spent time today twice responding to posts of new members needing help and welcoming them. I haven't done that in awhile. Felt good to do. Maybe later tonight I will try to catch up to you all.



How’s Opo doing today? Is he still sulking?


----------



## Kristoff

dmmj said:


> Eggs of unknown origin always makes me think of the movie, Aliens



That would be out of this world! [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s awkward! I gave a lady what I thought to be a watermelon one time (growing in my pasture) and it turned out to be a raw pumpkin!!! Lol... I’m not very good at identifying plants.. I can say that I have gotten much better since becoming a tortoise owner. I’ve only “almost” poisoned them once[emoji33]
> I hope what you have is useful!!!


You're as bad as me! I once bought a cabbage thinking it was an iceberg lettuce!
If we went shopping together we'd come back with some interesting ingredients!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I wish I could have watched it, but we only have Netflix. It’s always very amusing. Who won? Though I guess I’ll head over to the BBC world news after catching up on the CDR news. Priorities! [emoji23]
> 
> Coming from Eastern European heritage, I agree with your statement that the voting is political, but I have to expand on the rest.
> 
> Countries of the Balkans usually give points to each other, and the same may be true for Russia and Ukraine (despite the current political situation!), and that could be because:
> 
> 1. People in those countries may know and like the neighbors’ singers,
> 2. People from country A may reside in country B and can therefore vote for their own country.
> 
> However, Western European and Nordic countries do the same! They rarely vote for Eastern Europeans, and I don’t remember the UK ever giving any points to Russia even when the entry was genuinely good (given the Eurovision standards). (And that trend isn’t likely to change especially now.)
> 
> To Eastern Europe, the Western neighbors’ voting patterns seem just as unfair as, I’m sure, the other way around.
> 
> It’s not exclusive to Eastern European countries. I’m pretty sure that’s not what you meant, Lyn, but the post highlighted this region specifically, so I wanted to add my two cents.
> 
> In any case, it’s a funny show of bad music, which makes it such a great thing to watch to empty one’s mind. [emoji6] And just so that people switch off their mind completely, it includes entries from *very* European countries of Israel and——Australia! [emoji23]


You're right of course Lena, I only gave Eastern Europe as one example because I didn't have the time to expand (but I did add 'etc')
The voting system is very flawed in spite of changes to make it fairer. The people's vote shakes it up a bit now as it did last night. 
I'm surprised the competition has lasted as long as it has!!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You're right of course Lena, I only gave Eastern Europe as one example because I didn't have the time to expand (but I did add 'etc')
> The voting system is very flawed in spite of changes to make it fairer. The people's vote shakes it up a bit now as it did last night.
> I'm surprised the competition has lasted as long as it has!!



It’s a horrid competition that’s super fun and lets you lash out at European neighbors not on a battlefield.[emoji33] Emotions run high when it comes to voting. [emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and a Happy Sunday to you all.


----------



## EllieMay

dmmj said:


> Eggs of unknown origin always makes me think of the movie, Aliens



Oooooh *SHIVERS*!!! That would be bad...son and I looked at the eggs last night and we had to throw one egg out that was bad but the other 5 are are little moving babies in there considering all the trauma those eggs have been through, 5outta 6 is an amazing success rate..........unless they’re aliens [emoji31]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Like me! [emoji33]



You’ll have to utilize the room here then. The ferrets are on guard against the possums. They are one of the few animals that are not welcome here at the funny farm. They try to steel the dog food so the dogs keep me up all night. Or they are after the cat food just outside the door and when I let the little dog outside, there is insta-war. I had to spend a few months convincing them that other place were better suited for them you’ll be safe here!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> You're as bad as me! I once bought a cabbage thinking it was an iceberg lettuce!
> If we went shopping together we'd come back with some interesting ingredients!!



Ochhhhh... I am now convinced that your way worse ... LOL!!!! but think of the trash can recipe we could make with our new mis-identified ingredients [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and a Happy Sunday to you all.



Good Morning Lyn! (And everybody else)!!!
I am being slow and lazy this morning.. Birthday party went pretty good yesterday. We ended up with 16 extra children and the weather for once pleasantly surprised us! I think Ally had a really good birthday. She and her 5 girlfriends from the sleepover are still in the camper! I haven’t heard a peep since they got settled last night... it’s been AMAZING! I’ve got pigs-in-blanket and cinnamon rolls ready for the oven when they start filtering in. [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've just finished ironing while watching the Eurovision song contest - I don't know if you'd get that in the US but it's an annual contest between 25 qualifying European countries and Australia (don't ask me how they snuck in ) I don't usually bother watching it but there was nothing else on tv.
> Voting is supposed to be based on the quality of the songs but it's very political these days, so all the Eastern Europe countries vote for each other etc. It doesn't matter what the UK enter because none of them vote for us so we always come near last, you have to feel sorry for the singers chosen to represent us, but I suppose it's a chance for them to sing to a massive audience.
> Madonna made a guest appearance and sang Like a Prayer but to be honest she sounded awful - very out of tune  I think she's past her best these days.




Ive watched many of these performances - including the one when RiverDance performed when Ireland hosted the event. But, you are right, it’s become too political. Like lots of things.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Is it morning for you already??? It’s 6:30 (Friday) in the afternoon here


It is morning when I stumble out of my bed.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yes and if you disturb them? I wish my eyes were a camera...with night vision. My best pictures are the ones that got away because I didn't have the right camera or quick enough reflexes.


They are used to get food every evening and they are hungry. So it is not easy to disturb them. I will try to take a picture through the window. Yes, and I am wishing too that my eys were a camera with day and night vision and my brain will be the SD memory card.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> That was an early good morning, Bee! Surely, you were about to go to bed? [emoji6]


Morning, high noon, afternoon, evening ..... its all the same when you leave your bed....


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Nah. She was being clever. Posted a good morning picture and went to bed. Bee is the second type of person according to the Minions. [emoji6]


Psssst, don`t talk about my secret, hidden minion that lives in me.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good Morning Lyn! (And everybody else)!!!
> I am being slow and lazy this morning.. Birthday party went pretty good yesterday. We ended up with 16 extra children and the weather for once pleasantly surprised us! I think Ally had a really good birthday. She and her 5 girlfriends from the sleepover are still in the camper! I haven’t heard a peep since they got settled last night... it’s been AMAZING! I’ve got pigs-in-blanket and cinnamon rolls ready for the oven when they start filtering in. [emoji16]


Sounds like it was a good birthday party for the girlies.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> My first was a near miss and she was the one with good enough sense. She drew her head back to keep from biting me. That's when I fell in love with tortoises and knew I wanted a tortoise. Not a turtle. Later my darling Saphire tried to bite me on purpose. I think he thought I smelled edible because of my herbal shower gels.


A few weeks ago I touched the head of my aldabra Ma after I ate sausage with my fingers. The tort wants to bite my fingers ! If they know that they are hervivores ????? I am not sure. But I know that torts like to eat meat. Every protein is welcome.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Well the Netherlands won Eurovision.
> The UK - as predicted - came last.
> Still it was a good experience for the young Brit.
> Time for me to say goodnight now.
> So Nos da, see you tomorrow!


No, Germany is the last.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Results....


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Man I am missing all the action going on..
> Spent time today twice responding to posts of new members needing help and welcoming them. I haven't done that in awhile. Felt good to do. Maybe later tonight I will try to catch up to you all.


Hi Ray, have a nice Sunday. How you are doing ?


----------



## Bee62

dmmj said:


> Eggs of unknown origin always makes me think of the movie, Aliens


Oh no please ! I loved the Alien movies but I hate the alien monsters.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Results....
> 
> View attachment 272500


Okay, UK is the last. I didn`t watch the ESC.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Just don’t paint your nails and — OUCH! — toenails in any edible-looking color.
> 
> About turtles, are you sure you didn’t want one of these?
> 
> View attachment 272493
> 
> 
> P.S. Did the image work? [emoji848]


Too big and too snappy. I know someone who keeps two snapping turtles though they are not allowed in Germany. The keeper of the snapping turtles tolds me that they never get tame and always try to bite him.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Too big and too snappy. I know someone who keeps two snapping turtles though they are not allowed in Germany. The keeper of the snapping turtles tolds me that they never get tame and always try to bite him.



I think I also prefer the guy in the back, not the snapping one in the front [emoji33]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I think I also prefer the guy in the back, not the snapping one in the front [emoji33]


Hey Lena, I would prefer a lot of cats, dogs, horses and torts but no man !


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Reptilony

Image


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Image
> View attachment 272501


Awesome ! Want to have one of these.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


>



ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

This mornings visitors


----------



## Yvonne G

Last Wednesday I ordered something online that was coming from Minnesota. I've been following the progress on their tracking system (fedex). I think it's coming by covered wagon:

Thurs - Oklahoma, Fri - New Mexico then Arizona, Sat - Wasco, Calif., Sun - Stockton. It's only two hours away from my city now. I wonder where it will be tomorrow?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> How’s Opo doing today? Is he still sulking?


Opo is doing good thanks. He has decided this year to go into these bushes to cool down. I posted a thread about them in another section. Yvonne gave me feedback. Her call would make the plants safe. My 2 possibilities say its poisonous. Here in Florida everyone has them in their front yard. What do you all think?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> You’ll have to utilize the room here then. The ferrets are on guard against the possums. They are one of the few animals that are not welcome here at the funny farm. They try to steel the dog food so the dogs keep me up all night. Or they are after the cat food just outside the door and when I let the little dog outside, there is insta-war. I had to spend a few months convincing them that other place were better suited for them you’ll be safe here!


How about armadillos? Are they a bother?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Oooooh *SHIVERS*!!! That would be bad...son and I looked at the eggs last night and we had to throw one egg out that was bad but the other 5 are are little moving babies in there considering all the trauma those eggs have been through, 5outta 6 is an amazing success rate..........unless they’re aliens [emoji31]


Do you have to turn them to distribute the heat and spray them?
I used to have to go into school twice a day to do that when I first hatched eggs there as the incubator wasn't very sophisticated, clocking up almost 100 extra miles a week. Then I decided I would start them off in school and take them home until they were due to hatch, which was much easier and cheaper.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ray, have a nice Sunday. How you are doing ?


I am doing good thanks. Hope all is well with you this Sunday


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Ochhhhh... I am now convinced that your way worse ... LOL!!!! but think of the trash can recipe we could make with our new mis-identified ingredients [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Without a doubt I am much worse!
I have also made cheese on toast - with slices of butter - when it could be bought by weight instead of pre packaged!
Ruined a stew by putting a whole bulb of garlic in it instead of one clove.......
I have forgotten more bad food mistakes than I ever made good meals, but people often like to remind me!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good Morning Lyn! (And everybody else)!!!
> I am being slow and lazy this morning.. Birthday party went pretty good yesterday. We ended up with 16 extra children and the weather for once pleasantly surprised us! I think Ally had a really good birthday. She and her 5 girlfriends from the sleepover are still in the camper! I haven’t heard a peep since they got settled last night... it’s been AMAZING! I’ve got pigs-in-blanket and cinnamon rolls ready for the oven when they start filtering in. [emoji16]


Glad it all went well and you seem to have hung on to your sanity!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive watched many of these performances - including the one when RiverDance performed when Ireland hosted the event. But, you are right, it’s become too political. Like lots of things.


They're all as bad as one another
Some countries breathe a sigh of relief when they don't win because winning countries have to host it the next year and it costs a fortune!!
Ireland won it 3 years on the trot in the 90s and it's rumoured they deliberately entered a poorer song the following year because the cost of winning was too great!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Okay, UK is the last. I didn`t watch the ESC.


Germany did twice as well as UK so congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Image
> View attachment 272501


 A me-cow!
Brilliant picture - if that is a real cat peeping out from behind the PC and not just photoshopped on.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is doing good thanks. He has decided this year to go into these bushes to cool down. I posted a thread about them in another section. Yvonne gave me feedback. Her call would make the plants safe. My 2 possibilities say its poisonous. Here in Florida everyone has them in their front yard. What do you all think?
> View attachment 272518
> View attachment 272519



Does he eat them?

Our Sully was out wandering yesterday in our back garden. After about 10 mins of trapsing about, Sully picked a nice shady spot under one of our hydrangeas. Nice, warm, protected. Content - not devouring overhead plants.

Ogh, and to ur question - the Tortoise Table on hydrangea...says......NO! Hydrangea contains a cyanogenic glycoside that is TOXIC to all animals and can cause gastrointestinal upset and bloody diarrhoea.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is doing good thanks. He has decided this year to go into these bushes to cool down. I posted a thread about them in another section. Yvonne gave me feedback. Her call would make the plants safe. My 2 possibilities say its poisonous. Here in Florida everyone has them in their front yard. What do you all think?
> View attachment 272518
> View attachment 272519


Is that an umbrella tree/shrub?
The TT says it's toxic
https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=805#.XOF7J8hKhnJ


----------



## Lyn W

Hi again, Lola has become very brave and is venturing further out into the garden,
It's not sunny today so he hasn't stayed long, but hopefully he is becoming more confident.
I have discovered a nest of moss carder bees under some moss on one of my plant pots.
They aren't as common as other carder bees apparently so I will leave them well alone to get on with their bee buzzness.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Last Wednesday I ordered something online that was coming from Minnesota. I've been following the progress on their tracking system (fedex). I think it's coming by covered wagon:
> 
> Thurs - Oklahoma, Fri - New Mexico then Arizona, Sat - Wasco, Calif., Sun - Stockton. It's only two hours away from my city now. I wonder where it will be tomorrow?



They must be taking the scenic route!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Oooooh *SHIVERS*!!! That would be bad...son and I looked at the eggs last night and we had to throw one egg out that was bad but the other 5 are are little moving babies in there considering all the trauma those eggs have been through, 5outta 6 is an amazing success rate..........unless they’re aliens [emoji31]



I’m so excited to see what hatches!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good Morning Lyn! (And everybody else)!!!
> I am being slow and lazy this morning.. Birthday party went pretty good yesterday. We ended up with 16 extra children and the weather for once pleasantly surprised us! I think Ally had a really good birthday. She and her 5 girlfriends from the sleepover are still in the camper! I haven’t heard a peep since they got settled last night... it’s been AMAZING! I’ve got pigs-in-blanket and cinnamon rolls ready for the oven when they start filtering in. [emoji16]



I think I smell your breakfast!! Yummy!!


----------



## Ben02

Hello?........ anyone there?......... 
I’ve been lost in a corner somewhere for a couple weeks. It feels ages since I’ve been on here (probably a week ago)

I’m might be looking after a five year old tortoise this summer. She’s a mix of a Greek and Tunisian tortoise but she’s doing well. The lady who put her up for adoption kept the parents together, a female Greek and a male Tunisian.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> How about armadillos? Are they a bother?



Hey Ray!!! I have only had 1 armadillo come visiting in all the time I’ve lived here. My dogs had it hemmed up so I rescued it and released it... it never came back... my brother and I used to play with them growing up but I don’t think I live far enough in the woods for them now... 

I wouldn’t dare give my advice on your plants except that I wouldn’t feed anything that I wasn’t 100% sure of...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew. HOT here today and rising temps. Close to 90 already and hotter tomorrow.

Our peonies that bloomed wonderfully well for US Mothers Day are looking very sad today. Wifey dead headed a good amount.

On the plus side, our Knock Out Roses are kicking in to gear now and will provide our sidewalk to fron door with some splashes of color through Summer. Banana trees are enjoying the heat too!

Knock Out Rose - May


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Hey Ray!!! I have only had 1 armadillo come visiting in all the time I’ve lived here. My dogs had it hemmed up so I rescued it and released it... it never came back... my brother and I used to play with them growing up but I don’t think I live far enough in the woods for them now...
> 
> I wouldn’t dare give my advice on your plants except that I wouldn’t feed anything that I wasn’t 100% sure of...



I don’t think Ray is feeding those ornamentsl plants, they just happen to be “in the area” where Opo roams.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Do you have to turn them to distribute the heat and spray them?
> I used to have to go into school twice a day to do that when I first hatched eggs there as the incubator wasn't very sophisticated, clocking up almost 100 extra miles a week. Then I decided I would start them off in school and take them home until they were due to hatch, which was much easier and cheaper.



No, never worked that hard on birds! Years ago, when I raised a bunch, I had a cabinet style incubator that my boyfriend and my daughter who was 4 at the time built for me..it had a turner in it and I used a tray of water to control the humidity. It had one of the metal disc style thermostats but that was the hardest thing about it . I hatched lots of different type birds out of that thing. I stored it later when we moved here so I went and bought one when hubby found these eggs. It’s small but it’s so EASY. You just program it and it does everything. You have just have to add water daily... it even has a candeling light on it


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Glad it all went well and you seem to have hung on to your sanity!!



It’s slipping now! Day is halfway gone and they are ALL still here!!! WTC???


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Does he eat them?
> 
> Our Sully was out wandering yesterday in our back garden. After about 10 mins of trapsing about, Sully picked a nice shady spot under one of our hydrangeas. Nice, warm, protected. Content - not devouring overhead plants.
> 
> Ogh, and to ur question - the Tortoise Table on hydrangea...says......NO! Hydrangea contains a cyanogenic glycoside that is TOXIC to all animals and can cause gastrointestinal upset and bloody diarrhoea.



I dug up 3 big ones along with several azaleas that were in Torettos yard and Transplanted them to the other side of my house. Surprisingly, they lived and all three have bloomed beautifully! There are a couple trees that I have yet to identify but I pruned the bottom of them just to be safe... I have several geraniums in there and he doesn’t touch them...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m so excited to see what hatches!!



Lol... me too! I have convinced myself that they’re turkeys so I’m going to be shocked if they turn out to be something else... even though I know better... 
welllllll, we are on the 10 day count down[emoji16]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Man I am missing all the action going on..
> Spent time today twice responding to posts of new members needing help and welcoming them. I haven't done that in awhile. Felt good to do. Maybe later tonight I will try to catch up to you all.


Glad to see you are feeling up to that and trying to catch up too. There's so many posts though. I know I'm missing stuff so I just try to start where I left off while dealing with life in my home.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You're right of course Lena, I only gave Eastern Europe as one example because I didn't have the time to expand (but I did add 'etc')
> The voting system is very flawed in spite of changes to make it fairer. The people's vote shakes it up a bit now as it did last night.
> I'm surprised the competition has lasted as long as it has!!


I couldn't see the show itself but I could see individual entries videos. I did like Israel's and Michael Rice's(UK). His music reminds me of Ed Sherron and he's done really well in the US. It's weird that we couldn't watch the show. There is even sites telling how to get past the block and watch anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hey Lena, I would prefer a lot of cats, dogs, horses and torts but no man !


Yea most of them try to save you from yourself.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> A few weeks ago I touched the head of my aldabra Ma after I ate sausage with my fingers. The tort wants to bite my fingers ! If they know that they are hervivores ????? I am not sure. But I know that torts like to eat meat. Every protein is welcome.


I don't know. I've sat on the ground with him and watched him graze. He sniffs everything before he eats it. You would think he has a smorgasbord but that's not what he does. He is a Russian though and that's the only explanation I could think of. He's been like that since I got him.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


>


Oh my garsh...hehehe hehehe


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Does he eat them?
> 
> Our Sully was out wandering yesterday in our back garden. After about 10 mins of trapsing about, Sully picked a nice shady spot under one of our hydrangeas. Nice, warm, protected. Content - not devouring overhead plants.
> 
> Ogh, and to ur question - the Tortoise Table on hydrangea...says......NO! Hydrangea contains a cyanogenic glycoside that is TOXIC to all animals and can cause gastrointestinal upset and bloody diarrhoea.


I have never seen him eat them. But there could be that first time. So they are Hydrangea?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> They are used to get food every evening and they are hungry. So it is not easy to disturb them. I will try to take a picture through the window. Yes, and I am wishing too that my eys were a camera with day and night vision and my brain will be the SD memory card.


Yes the beautiful and funny things I've seen just watching animals be themselves.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Is that an umbrella tree/shrub?
> The TT says it's toxic
> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=805#.XOF7J8hKhnJ


That was one of my finds.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hey Ray!!! I have only had 1 armadillo come visiting in all the time I’ve lived here. My dogs had it hemmed up so I rescued it and released it... it never came back... my brother and I used to play with them growing up but I don’t think I live far enough in the woods for them now...
> 
> I wouldn’t dare give my advice on your plants except that I wouldn’t feed anything that I wasn’t 100% sure of...


I watched one of the shows on TV like monster inside me. A teenage boy was playing with a dead armadillo. He ended up in the hospital on his deathbed. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Somehow they found out he had been playing with a dead armadillo. The boy had contracted leprosy. They say the only way to get leprosy is from armadillos.
Dont know if that's true but it was on TV.
I guess it's time to go to Google.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I have never seen him eat them. But there could be that first time. So they are Hydrangea?



No...urs are whatever Yvonne told you. The point I was trying to make is that even as I type, our Sully is sat beneath a large TOXIC hydrangea. When hunger happens, Sully will wander out to the grass and clover, not eat the bush she’s sitting beneath. 

Have you watched Opo to see if he nibbles on bushes above him?


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!


Please what ???? Pardon ? I don`t understand you.
*Edit:* Now I know. I asked aunt google...... Bad, bad Heather!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> This mornings visitors
> View attachment 272515


CUTe duckies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Please what ???? Pardon ? I don`t understand you.
> *Edit:* Now I know. I asked aunt google...... Bad, bad Heather!



Try this too -


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Last Wednesday I ordered something online that was coming from Minnesota. I've been following the progress on their tracking system (fedex). I think it's coming by covered wagon:
> 
> Thurs - Oklahoma, Fri - New Mexico then Arizona, Sat - Wasco, Calif., Sun - Stockton. It's only two hours away from my city now. I wonder where it will be tomorrow?


.... and I thought FEDEX is so fast ! Yes, since poor Tom Hanks had a plane crash and was trapped on an island for years, FEDEX lost it`s speed.....


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> I am doing good thanks. Hope all is well with you this Sunday


Yes it is. It was a warm sunny day and I`ve done some work in the garden.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> No...urs are whatever Yvonne told you. The point I was trying to make is that even as I type, our Sully is sat beneath a large TOXIC hydrangea. When hunger happens, Sully will wander out to the grass and clover, not eat the bush she’s sitting beneath.
> 
> Have you watched Opo to see if he nibbles on bushes above him?


Ok got you. Opo has never attempted to eat or sniff them from what I can see. I have watched him go in use the branches to scratch his shell and lay down. Home depot sells them I guess I will go there and maybe figure it out.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Try this too -


Thank you Mark. Lesson learned


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Without a doubt I am much worse!
> I have also made cheese on toast - with slices of butter - when it could be bought by weight instead of pre packaged!
> Ruined a stew by putting a whole bulb of garlic in it instead of one clove.......
> I have forgotten more bad food mistakes than I ever made good meals, but people often like to remind me!!!


HI Lyn. Reading your post I suddenly thought of Adam. *CHEESE ON TOAST !!!!!* Adam @Tidgy's Dad we still miss you !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Germany did twice as well as UK so congratulations!!!!


I don`t mind who is the winner or the last one.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> I watched one of the shows on TV like monster inside me. A teenage boy was playing with a dead armadillo. He ended up in the hospital on his deathbed. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Somehow they found out he had been playing with a dead armadillo. The boy had contracted leprosy. They say the only way to get leprosy is from armadillos.
> Dont know if that's true but it was on TV.
> I guess it's time to go to Google.


It is true. Armadillos are known that they can infect people with leprosy and other deseases.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. HOT here today and rising temps. Close to 90 already and hotter tomorrow.
> 
> Our peonies that bloomed wonderfully well for US Mothers Day are looking very sad today. Wifey dead headed a good amount.
> 
> On the plus side, our Knock Out Roses are kicking in to gear now and will provide our sidewalk to fron door with some splashes of color through Summer. Banana trees are enjoying the heat too!
> 
> Knock Out Rose - May
> 
> View attachment 272553
> 
> 
> View attachment 272554


Beautiful rose. Beautiful color.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yes the beautiful and funny things I've seen just watching animals be themselves.


Yepp ! Right. Agree.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hello?........ anyone there?.........
> I’ve been lost in a corner somewhere for a couple weeks. It feels ages since I’ve been on here (probably a week ago)
> 
> I’m might be looking after a five year old tortoise this summer. She’s a mix of a Greek and Tunisian tortoise but she’s doing well. The lady who put her up for adoption kept the parents together, a female Greek and a male Tunisian.


Hi Ben - hope you've been studying in your absence and it's going well.
You'll be getting called the Tortoise Boy and everyone will be bringing you their tortoises!!
I'm known as the tortoise lady since I was stopped by some people who asked me why I'm picking dandelions. Luckily I've not been asked to take in any unwanted torts. 

Make sure you quarantine the lodger away from your own torts - better safe than sorry!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I watched one of the shows on TV like monster inside me. A teenage boy was playing with a dead armadillo. He ended up in the hospital on his deathbed. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Somehow they found out he had been playing with a dead armadillo. The boy had contracted leprosy. They say the only way to get leprosy is from armadillos.
> Dont know if that's true but it was on TV.
> I guess it's time to go to Google.


I did see on channel10 news that one species of armodillos carries leprosy. I can't remember which one it is. Every weekend our news channel does a Columbus Zoo spot and that's where I saw it...I do think though like others here that most virus and bacteria have to enter a scratch or orafice to infect you. Cats can give you cat scratch fever and bunnys can give you rabbit fever but I have one of each anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I watched one of the shows on TV like monster inside me. A teenage boy was playing with a dead armadillo. He ended up in the hospital on his deathbed. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Somehow they found out he had been playing with a dead armadillo. The boy had contracted leprosy. They say the only way to get leprosy is from armadillos.
> Dont know if that's true but it was on TV.
> I guess it's time to go to Google.


Not the only way - leprosy is an infectious disease that can be passed from person to person via coughs and sneezes. I think armadillos are carriers so you may get it from touching one in the same way you could get herpes and salmonella from torts. That's why hand washing is so important after handling them - and armadillos - should the occasion ever arise.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sully out sitting in a new favorite spot....beneath the TOXIC hydrangea. No nibbling, and plenty of grass a foot away to nibble.

See how small the gulars are.....and never any flashing. So....I’m pretty sure Mr Sully is really Ms Sully!




All tucked in and scared from my iPad.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I don`t mind who is the winner or the last one.


Me neither!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well just had Opo outside. He was over by the frangipani plant. I was right there and just missed him eating a flower that had fallen off. I didn't even know it was flowering. It was small but I went online and found they can make the tort have heavy salvation, vomiting and diarrhea. So I guess I will be watching him tonight. Opo is getting bigger and covering more ground. Guess that plant goes in the front yard.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully out sitting in a new favorite spot....beneath the TOXIC hydrangea. No nibbling, and plenty of grass a foot away to nibble.
> 
> See how small the gulars are.....and never any flashing. So....I’m pretty sure Mr Sully is really Ms Sully!
> 
> View attachment 272567
> 
> 
> All tucked in and scared from my iPad.
> View attachment 272568


Is his/her plastron flat or concave - or is it too soon to tell. 
Mr or Mrs - Sully is still beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just had Opo outside. He was over by the frangipani plant. I was right there and just missed him eating a flower that had fallen off. I didn't even know it was flowering. It was small but I went online and found they can make the tort have heavy salvation, vomiting and diarrhea. So I guess I will be watching him tonight. Opo is getting bigger and covering more ground. Guess that plant goes in the front yard.


Hope he is OK.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully out sitting in a new favorite spot....beneath the TOXIC hydrangea. No nibbling, and plenty of grass a foot away to nibble.
> 
> See how small the gulars are.....and never any flashing. So....I’m pretty sure Mr Sully is really Ms Sully!
> 
> View attachment 272567
> 
> 
> All tucked in and scared from my iPad.
> View attachment 272568


Nice job on the shell. Considering where you live.


----------



## Lyn W

Linda hasn't posted for a few days, I hope all is going well with her trip and that her leg is OK.
I expect she will be back soon with more lovely pics to make us all jealous!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ben - hope you've been studying in your absence and it's going well.
> You'll be getting called the Tortoise Boy and everyone will be bringing you their tortoises!!
> I'm known as the tortoise lady since I was stopped by some people who asked me why I'm picking dandelions. Luckily I've not been asked to take in any unwanted torts.
> 
> Make sure you quarantine the lodger away from your own torts - better safe than sorry!


Or if they find a wild one they'll think it's your lost pet. That's actually ok with me if my neighbors find one around my yard...just in case. That happened to me last late July. I just turned her loose the next day a few feet from where she got picked up. The Midwest paint came back to my front door and played around the hostas in my flower bed before she left. My neighbor had found her being bullyed by cats and trying to cross a really busy city street.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Reptilony said:


> Image
> View attachment 272501


You find the most crazy-making pictures! I love them...keep them coming! [emoji12]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just had Opo outside. He was over by the frangipani plant. I was right there and just missed him eating a flower that had fallen off. I didn't even know it was flowering. It was small but I went online and found they can make the tort have heavy salvation, vomiting and diarrhea. So I guess I will be watching him tonight. Opo is getting bigger and covering more ground. Guess that plant goes in the front yard.



I really don’t think ONE little flower will induce “heavy salvation, vomiting and diarrhea.”

Give him a good soaking....... usually these plant look up tables mean don’t FEED A LARGE BOWLFUL of the stuff. A quick nibble of a bad item will be fine. Golden Rule - Soak


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Linda hasn't posted for a few days, I hope all is going well with her trip and that her leg is OK.
> I expect she will be back soon with more lovely pics to make us all jealous!



Did she zip to another location other than The Lakes?


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Hey Ray!!! I have only had 1 armadillo come visiting in all the time I’ve lived here. My dogs had it hemmed up so I rescued it and released it... it never came back... my brother and I used to play with them growing up but I don’t think I live far enough in the woods for them now...
> 
> I wouldn’t dare give my advice on your plants except that I wouldn’t feed anything that I wasn’t 100% sure of...


I really like armadillos! They are so friendly and tame. Does anyone ever keep one as a pet?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just had Opo outside. He was over by the frangipani plant. I was right there and just missed him eating a flower that had fallen off. I didn't even know it was flowering. It was small but I went online and found they can make the tort have heavy salvation, vomiting and diarrhea. So I guess I will be watching him tonight. Opo is getting bigger and covering more ground. Guess that plant goes in the front yard.


Saphire sniffs everything he eats first but will try to eat ivy, blue shiney yarn, and once me. I've always loved him but I trust that every one of my animals will find a way to get in trouble. Hope the little tiny early flower doesn't cause too much distress.


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> You find the most crazy-making pictures! I love them...keep them coming! [emoji12]


*The new animal keeper was lost in the hippopotamus enclosure:*


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Did she zip to another location other than The Lakes?


Don't know about that - maybe there's no signal where she is.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey UK space watchers...the ISS is up n over you all

https://www.meteorwatch.org/iss-space-station-passes-uk-may-2019/


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> *The new animal keeper was lost in the hippopotamus enclosure:*


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

*Smile a lovely smile:*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Forget to mark the big occasion....Sully hit the 5 year old marker this week! We’re planning a big Tortoise Party.


----------



## Bee62

*I can see my red ball you swallowed yesterday coming !





*


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> *Smile a lovely smile:*


He looks like the Cheshire Cat from Alice in Wonderland!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Forget to mark the big occasion....Sully hit the 5 year old marker this week! We’re planning a big Tortoise Party.


Hey, when ????


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> He looks like the Cheshire Cat from Alice in Wonderland!!


Who knows ? Maybe she is.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Forget to mark the big occasion....Sully hit the 5 year old marker this week!  We’re planning a big Tortoise Party.


Happy Birthday to Sully!!
I've had Lola for 5 years this July, but he could be 3+ years older than that.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> *I can see my red ball you swallowed yesterday coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...............and then his owner lets him lick her/his face - ugh!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


>


................a Jackdawg!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to hit the hay - and hope it doesn't hit me back!!
So Nos Da and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday to Sully!!
> I've had Lola for 5 years this July, but he could be 3+ years older than that.



Sully was born in May but we got her in June 2014. Five years....and close to 80 pounds. Today, we moved the indoor enclosure outside. So, Sully is now out for the rest of the Summer.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I really like armadillos! They are so friendly and tame. Does anyone ever keep one as a pet?


I like them too. I've seen them in the wild but I've never had one or taken care of one. I don't even know what it would take to help them in the wild. Interesting.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I watched one of the shows on TV like monster inside me. A teenage boy was playing with a dead armadillo. He ended up in the hospital on his deathbed. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Somehow they found out he had been playing with a dead armadillo. The boy had contracted leprosy. They say the only way to get leprosy is from armadillos.
> Dont know if that's true but it was on TV.
> I guess it's time to go to Google.



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] well, I’ve only played with live healthy ones that run fast.. but I’m definitely googling that!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully out sitting in a new favorite spot....beneath the TOXIC hydrangea. No nibbling, and plenty of grass a foot away to nibble.
> 
> See how small the gulars are.....and never any flashing. So....I’m pretty sure Mr Sully is really Ms Sully!
> 
> View attachment 272567
> 
> 
> All tucked in and scared from my iPad.
> View attachment 272568



I think your right Her shell is beautiful.. didnt I read that she was about 5???


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Linda hasn't posted for a few days, I hope all is going well with her trip and that her leg is OK.
> I expect she will be back soon with more lovely pics to make us all jealous!



I thought about that this morning too. @JoesMum let us know your ok please


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> I really like armadillos! They are so friendly and tame. Does anyone ever keep one as a pet?



I have never known anyone with one. I’m not sure that they are so tame, just have really bad eye sight... if you ever grab one by the tail, the friendliness is over [emoji23]. They can be pretty quick when they get moving))


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Forget to mark the big occasion....Sully hit the 5 year old marker this week! We’re planning a big Tortoise Party.



Well that answers that! Make sure to get her something Pink!!! And a five year weigh-in of course


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ben - hope you've been studying in your absence and it's going well.
> You'll be getting called the Tortoise Boy and everyone will be bringing you their tortoises!!
> I'm known as the tortoise lady since I was stopped by some people who asked me why I'm picking dandelions. Luckily I've not been asked to take in any unwanted torts.
> 
> Make sure you quarantine the lodger away from your own torts - better safe than sorry!


Thank you Lyn, exams are going ok, almost halfway through. The new lodger will be quarantined so there’s nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ben - hope you've been studying in your absence and it's going well.
> You'll be getting called the Tortoise Boy and everyone will be bringing you their tortoises!!
> I'm known as the tortoise lady since I was stopped by some people who asked me why I'm picking dandelions. Luckily I've not been asked to take in any unwanted torts.
> 
> Make sure you quarantine the lodger away from your own torts - better safe than sorry!


I probably look quite suspicious when I’m out looking for weeds, wearing a black hoodie and holding a ziplock bag with leaves in it .0:


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> How about armadillos? Are they a bother?



Certainly not Montgomery! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Do you have to turn them to distribute the heat and spray them?
> I used to have to go into school twice a day to do that when I first hatched eggs there as the incubator wasn't very sophisticated, clocking up almost 100 extra miles a week. Then I decided I would start them off in school and take them home until they were due to hatch, which was much easier and cheaper.



Our school’s Year 1 tried to hatch some chicks but it didn’t work.  I think it’s because they didn’t have Lyn. Then a mom stepped in and brought some chicks from her own farm and let the Year 1’s pretend they did it. [emoji85]

Husband and I had to hold two of those chicks at an assembly for the children to pet them.  Fortunately nobody took a picture of me doing it, because I was the photographer for that day. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> They're all as bad as one another
> Some countries breathe a sigh of relief when they don't win because winning countries have to host it the next year and it costs a fortune!!
> Ireland won it 3 years on the trot in the 90s and it's rumoured they deliberately entered a poorer song the following year because the cost of winning was too great!



LOL, Ukraine did that too after their win. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> A me-cow!
> Brilliant picture - if that is a real cat peeping out from behind the PC and not just photoshopped on.



The image on the screen is more likely to be photoshopped. Mooseum quality? [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Hello?........ anyone there?.........
> I’ve been lost in a corner somewhere for a couple weeks. It feels ages since I’ve been on here (probably a week ago)
> 
> I’m might be looking after a five year old tortoise this summer. She’s a mix of a Greek and Tunisian tortoise but she’s doing well. The lady who put her up for adoption kept the parents together, a female Greek and a male Tunisian.



It’s all Greek to me... Glad you’ve found your way out. Not everyone has. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. HOT here today and rising temps. Close to 90 already and hotter tomorrow.
> 
> Our peonies that bloomed wonderfully well for US Mothers Day are looking very sad today. Wifey dead headed a good amount.
> 
> On the plus side, our Knock Out Roses are kicking in to gear now and will provide our sidewalk to fron door with some splashes of color through Summer. Banana trees are enjoying the heat too!
> 
> Knock Out Rose - May
> 
> View attachment 272553
> 
> 
> View attachment 272554



Beautiful. Don’t know why you’re looking into moving to Florida. You have a great property!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> It’s slipping now! Day is halfway gone and they are ALL still here!!! WTC???



World Trade Center? [emoji848]

Have more wine. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> I watched one of the shows on TV like monster inside me. A teenage boy was playing with a dead armadillo. He ended up in the hospital on his deathbed. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Somehow they found out he had been playing with a dead armadillo. The boy had contracted leprosy. They say the only way to get leprosy is from armadillos.
> Dont know if that's true but it was on TV.
> I guess it's time to go to Google.



OK, we might have to rethink the CDR setup! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> .... and I thought FEDEX is so fast ! Yes, since poor Tom Hanks had a plane crash and was trapped on an island for years, FEDEX lost it`s speed.....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> It is true. Armadillos are known that they can infect people with leprosy and other deseases.



OK. I’m outta here. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully out sitting in a new favorite spot....beneath the TOXIC hydrangea. No nibbling, and plenty of grass a foot away to nibble.
> 
> See how small the gulars are.....and never any flashing. So....I’m pretty sure Mr Sully is really Ms Sully!
> 
> View attachment 272567
> 
> 
> All tucked in and scared from my iPad.
> View attachment 272568



It’s a girl!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *Smile a lovely smile:*



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Forget to mark the big occasion....Sully hit the 5 year old marker this week! We’re planning a big Tortoise Party.



Are we invited?  Happy Birthday, Sully!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> I probably look quite suspicious when I’m out looking for weeds, wearing a black hoodie and holding a ziplock bag with leaves in it .0:



Probably.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! A muggy Monday here. I’m busy selling off some of our things ahead of the move in late June. Dealing with some buyers makes me think how much easier it would be to just donate everything.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Our school’s Year 1 tried to hatch some chicks but it didn’t work.  I think it’s because they didn’t have Lyn. Then a mom stepped in and brought some chicks from her own farm and let the Year 1’s pretend they did it. [emoji85]
> 
> Husband and I had to hold two of those chicks at an assembly for the children to pet them.  Fortunately nobody took a picture of me doing it, because I was the photographer for that day. [emoji23]




What do you’ve against being photographed with cute little chicks [emoji213]???? You might have saved one from lots more little grubby hands . During the photograph, You could have been the two seconds of peace that it needed to keep it chirping... or that photo might have been it one claim to fame?? Ever think about that?? Huh? huh?? Well do ya, punk??? 

*making the Jim Carrey face*


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A muggy Monday here. I’m busy selling off some of our things ahead of the move in late June. Dealing with some buyers makes me think how much easier it would be to just donate everything.



Happy Monday! I’ll wish you good sales and less exposure to irritating people))


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A muggy Monday here. I’m busy selling off some of our things ahead of the move in late June. Dealing with some buyers makes me think how much easier it would be to just donate everything.



Good luck with the selling! I was able to sell my mountain bike yesterday - nice, easy transaction.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> I watched one of the shows on TV like monster inside me. A teenage boy was playing with a dead armadillo. He ended up in the hospital on his deathbed. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong. Somehow they found out he had been playing with a dead armadillo. The boy had contracted leprosy. They say the only way to get leprosy is from armadillos.
> Dont know if that's true but it was on TV.
> I guess it's time to go to Google.


The Florida Department of Health had to put out a public service message a while back, telling people not to play with armadillos. The babies are cute (they come in litters of four), but leprosy is a real concern. They're also susceptible to other diseases, including foot-and-mouth disease.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Maro2Bear

And good morning. Going to be another hot (near 90) and humid day. Sully is already up awake and out enjoying breakfast. A bowl of Mazuri, a bunch of fresh dandelion greens, topped with a head of Romaine.

The temperature inside Sullys house registering just fine - RHP in the roof, coupled with a Kane heat mat on the floor.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, I guess 1 small frangipani flower doesn't affect Opo. At least not yet. Hope everyone is good. Going to my monthly doctor's app. To get my prescription that helps me make it thru life


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all! Still cloudy and overcast here. I was hoping for some sunshine. Oh well. My package is still in Stockton. I doubt it will be delivered today.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!
We have had rain since yesterday and should continue until Wednesday! 
This really slows my project down and we tore out the old tort enclosure except for the sully. 
It’s not gonna be fun trying to contain them with cold wet weather.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> We have had rain since yesterday and should continue until Wednesday!
> This really slows my project down and we tore out the old tort enclosure except for the sully.
> It’s not gonna be fun trying to contain them with cold wet weather.



But, I guess it’s hard to complain about rain. Keeps everything green and growing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

With our temps now close to 90, probably the end of our wonderful rhododenderons as well.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> With our temps now close to 90, probably the end of our wonderful rhododenderons as well.
> 
> View attachment 272633



Gorgeous!! 
We had them when we lived in Seattle. They loved the weather!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> But, I guess it’s hard to complain about rain. Keeps everything green and growing.



As much as I love all the weeds, the fire danger this year will be scary.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, I guess 1 small frangipani flower doesn't affect Opo. At least not yet. Hope everyone is good. Going to my monthly doctor's app. To get my prescription that helps me make it thru life



I’m glad there is no repercussions from the flower eating;-) I hope your day is good and the prescription does awesome things for you !!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’m glad there is no repercussions from the flower eating;-) I hope your day is good and the prescription does awesome things for you !!



Yes. I’m sure every outside tortoise has accidentally nibbled or eaten or munched on a NO NO PLANT. The key is don’t deliberately feed, and restrict access to toxic plants.

It’s hot here in Md. Sully is taking a break under our picnic table.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> When I say it's beddy bye time, she usually heads for it and doesn't mind being in it. I don't know about the neat part though. I don't know which one of us makes the biggest mess of it.


Lol. A mess in a home is just a lived in home.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> So a few weeks ago I re-did an old, empty brick planter - added some dirt and planted a few cacti in it. The dirt was scavenged from a pile just outside my fence. I can't remember where it came from originally, but it was dirt I dug out from someplace here and piled up outside the fence. So squash and tomato volunteers sprouted up all inside the planted from that old dirt. At least, I THOUGHT it was squash. Today those plants are blooming and instead of large yellow squash blossoms, it's tiny yellow blossoms. So I guess it's wild gourd or melon. I won't know until it sets fruit. I've been harvesting the leaves to feed my tortoises. I hope it's not toxic.


I hope so too.


----------



## CarolM

dmmj said:


> Eggs of unknown origin always makes me think of the movie, Aliens


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Just don’t paint your nails and — OUCH! — toenails in any edible-looking color.
> 
> About turtles, are you sure you didn’t want one of these?
> 
> View attachment 272493
> 
> 
> P.S. Did the image work? [emoji848]


Now that is just scary!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. I’m sure every outside tortoise has accidentally nibbled or eaten or munched on a NO NO PLANT. The key is don’t deliberately feed, and restrict access to toxic plants.
> 
> It’s hot here in Md. Sully is taking a break under our picnic table.



It’s hot here too! I think we are getting more tornado weather tomorrow. I bought a couple more pampas grass plants this morning and Toretto happily followed me around while planting . I think he’s secretly thinking that I should get the heck out of his yard. He would come over to my newly dug holes and throw dirt with his front feet.. His yard is starting to look pretty green


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image
> View attachment 272501


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This mornings visitors
> View attachment 272515


Aaahhh so cute!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Forget to mark the big occasion....Sully hit the 5 year old marker this week! We’re planning a big Tortoise Party.


Happy Birthday Sully![emoji512] [emoji512]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> What do you’ve against being photographed with cute little chicks [emoji213]???? You might have saved one from lots more little grubby hands . During the photograph, You could have been the two seconds of peace that it needed to keep it chirping... or that photo might have been it one claim to fame?? Ever think about that?? Huh? huh?? Well do ya, punk???
> 
> *making the Jim Carrey face*


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> We have had rain since yesterday and should continue until Wednesday!
> This really slows my project down and we tore out the old tort enclosure except for the sully.
> It’s not gonna be fun trying to contain them with cold wet weather.


I was wondering about that.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, I guess 1 small frangipani flower doesn't affect Opo. At least not yet. Hope everyone is good. Going to my monthly doctor's app. To get my prescription that helps me make it thru life


Opo has been keeping you in your feet the last few months Ray. Very mischievous tort


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up but it is now past my bedtime. So good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> World Trade Center? [emoji848]
> 
> Have more wine. [emoji6]


No it's "Where's The Chicks!!!"?...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Our school’s Year 1 tried to hatch some chicks but it didn’t work.  I think it’s because they didn’t have Lyn. Then a mom stepped in and brought some chicks from her own farm and let the Year 1’s pretend they did it. [emoji85]
> 
> Husband and I had to hold two of those chicks at an assembly for the children to pet them.  Fortunately nobody took a picture of me doing it, because I was the photographer for that day. [emoji23]


I once put a toy dinosaur in amongst my eggs but one of the boys was convinced we had hatched a baby T Rex. He was really disappointed when I explained the joke. I told him it just wouldn't be possible but it was only when I asked him if we would really want a hungry T Rex in the classroom he agreed that chicks were better.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> OK, we might have to rethink the CDR setup! [emoji33]


I think ours are OK they've been with us for 4 years and no has caught anything yet - I don't think!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up but it is now past my bedtime. So good night, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Night Night Carol, sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.
Lola has been in and out of the garden many times today.
He's had a nibble on his grass and clover but it's not been sunny enough to bask today.
Hopefully he's just getting his bearings and will stay out longer when it is warmer.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.
> Lola has been in and out of the garden many times today.
> He's had a nibble on his grass and clover but it's not been sunny enough to bask today.
> Hopefully he's just getting his bearings and will stay out longer when it is warmer.



Hey Lyn! So is it just starting to warm up for spring where you live??


----------



## Maro2Bear

In addition to a million other things today, I put a new chsin on my chain saw and tested it out. I DO HAVE a gas powered one, always hard to start, but this CRAFTSMAN really does a nice job, even on a pretty thick pine tree.

And, some pix


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! So is it just starting to warm up for spring where you live??


Hi Heather, we've had some lovely warm days this spring, but then the temps dropped and we had ground frost again last week.
Today was cloudy and showery but about 64F - set to drop down into the 50s for the weekend.
It can't quite make its mind up!
Hope its a bit warmer where you are.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. I’m sure every outside tortoise has accidentally nibbled or eaten or munched on a NO NO PLANT. The key is don’t deliberately feed, and restrict access to toxic plants.
> 
> It’s hot here in Md. Sully is taking a break under our picnic table.


Yes and so have cats and dogs...and bunnys. Carrot tops are actually considered a food for rabbits but limit carrots and limit both.??? Ms. Sully is almost as big as me! That's down right ridiculous! I weigh in a whopping 89 pounds. Happy birthday to Ms.Sully. Glad I have a Russian to boss around.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yes and so have cats and dogs...and bunnys. Carrot tops are actually considered a food for rabbits but limit carrots and limit both.??? Ms. Sully is almost as big as me! That's down right ridiculous! I weigh in a whopping 89 pounds. Happy birthday to Ms.Sully. Glad I have a Russian to boss around.



The KGB and GRU and FSB will want to know much more about these alleged “Russians” you are bossing around.

Their info...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I once put a toy dinosaur in amongst my eggs but one of the boys was convinced we had hatched a baby T Rex. He was really disappointed when I explained the joke. I told him it just wouldn't be possible but it was only when I asked him if we would really want a hungry T Rex in the classroom he agreed that chicks were better.


Omgarsh...that's too funny... Ya gotta love kids.


----------



## Bee62

Hello rommates, I have good news: John is back !
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
Let`s welcome our "lost" and very much missed rommate @johnandjade


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello rommates, I have good news: John is back !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Let`s welcome our "lost" and very much missed rommate @johnandjade


Is he? Where?
Come out, come out wherever you are John!
Stop hiding in the dark corners!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hello rommates, I have good news: John is back !
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !
> Let`s welcome our "lost" and very much missed rommate @johnandjade



John who?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Is he? Where?
> Come out, come out wherever you are John!
> Stop hiding in the dark corners!!!!


He wrote the last post here:
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...from-the-cold-dark-rooms.172076/#post-1741167


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The KGB and GRU and FSB will want to know much more about these alleged “Russians” you are bossing around.
> 
> Their info...
> 
> View attachment 272678


Then they'll have to meet the "STWR"!. And he likes his boss if I do what he wants.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> He wrote the last post here:
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...from-the-cold-dark-rooms.172076/#post-1741167


Thanks Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> John who?


John of JohnandJade.....he was one of the original posters and characters in the CDR when Adam started it off.
He is from Scotland and has a tort named Fido (and Degus)
He has been AWOL for a long time but looks like he is finding his way back.


----------



## Lyn W

Well it's gone midnight here and I have to go to bed.
So Nos Da all and I'll not see you tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

I do believe i may have found my way out of the light and bach home to the dark


----------



## Ray--Opo

Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR. 
Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.


----------



## johnandjade

It will take ma a while to learn this new mobility enigma machinery but im getting there!!! 

Truly hope everyone is well and i am trying to wibble on


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Well it's gone midnight here and I have to go to bed.
> So Nos Da all and I'll not see you tomorrow!


Nos da miss lyn! Xxxz


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I really don’t think ONE little flower will induce “heavy salvation, vomiting and diarrhea.”
> 
> Give him a good soaking....... usually these plant look up tables mean don’t FEED A LARGE BOWLFUL of the stuff. A quick nibble of a bad item will be fine. Golden Rule - Soak


Yep I soaked him right after. You taught me well master.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Maro2Bear

johnandjade said:


> I do believe i may have found my way out of the light and bach home to the dark



Scotland is a bit large,,,,,where abouts? Left, right, tippy top, an island or on Hadran’s Wall?

Good that you arr “back”!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Our school’s Year 1 tried to hatch some chicks but it didn’t work.  I think it’s because they didn’t have Lyn. Then a mom stepped in and brought some chicks from her own farm and let the Year 1’s pretend they did it. [emoji85]
> 
> Husband and I had to hold two of those chicks at an assembly for the children to pet them.  Fortunately nobody took a picture of me doing it, because I was the photographer for that day. [emoji23]


I remember in grade school we hatched some chicks. The woman that came in to set it all for us let us pick a egg. We put our name on the egg. Then she shot the color dye we wanted into it. The innocent years.


----------



## johnandjade

Maro2Bear said:


> Scotland is a bit large,,,,,where abouts? Left, right, tippy top, an island or on Hadran’s Wall?
> 
> Good that you arr “back”!


Long story short, the usual problem. ... the relationships, that then lead to self destruction etc .


However i have now landed a career and can only rise through the ranks.. im still beaten inside but the fight is coming back


----------



## johnandjade

Maro2Bear said:


> Scotland is a bit large,,,,,where abouts? Left, right, tippy top, an island or on Hadran’s Wall?
> 
> Good that you arr “back”!


Loch ness


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> OK, we might have to rethink the CDR setup! [emoji33]


LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> The Florida Department of Health had to put out a public service message a while back, telling people not to play with armadillos. The babies are cute (they come in litters of four), but leprosy is a real concern. They're also susceptible to other diseases, including foot-and-mouth disease.


I get the foot in my mouth disease all the time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> With our temps now close to 90, probably the end of our wonderful rhododenderons as well.
> 
> View attachment 272633


Mark, your Hydrangeas where is the best place to plant considering the sun. My wife just bought some 2 weeks ago and they are in direct sun all day. Their not doing so well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’m glad there is no repercussions from the flower eating;-) I hope your day is good and the prescription does awesome things for you !!


Thanks, how awesome my prescription does for me depends on how many I take. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Opo has been keeping you in your feet the last few months Ray. Very mischievous tort


Yes I think he is gonna be a handful. He keeps moving the chair my wife sits at on the screen porch.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR.
> Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.
> View attachment 272679
> 
> View attachment 272680
> View attachment 272681
> View attachment 272682
> View attachment 272683
> View attachment 272684


Nice pictures. Looks like the 2 of you got out and had some fun. Was that other lady wifeys mom? Hope your doctor visit went well...and so glad to see your tortoise didn't mess up everything...they do have a way to do that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Nice pictures. Looks like the 2 of you got out and had some fun. Was that other lady wifeys mom? Hope your doctor visit went well...and so glad to see your tortoise didn't mess up everything...they do have a way to do that.


Thanks, yes that is my mother in law. She came from the Philippines last July. Not sure if she wants to stay in the U.S. or not. But we are trying to show her different things. Soon my wife and her are going to Vegas for 3 days and in September we are going on a cruise. Down to the Bahamas in think. My wife sets these trips up and I go for the ride.


----------



## Maro2Bear

johnandjade said:


> Loch ness



Aaagh, i know it well. Stayed in a cottage right by Urquhart Castle, and had some fine salmon at a quaint pub in “down town” Drumnadrochit. In fact...it was the Lewiston Arms....funny the things we remember!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I get the foot in my mouth disease all the time.


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, yes that is my mother in law. She came from the Philippines last July. Not sure if she wants to stay in the U.S. or not. But we are trying to show her different things. Soon my wife and her are going to Vegas for 3 days and in September we are going on a cruise. Down to the Bahamas in think. My wife sets these trips up and I go for the ride.


Maybe you'll be walking...your wife made me feel a little better about a handbag I just spent days sewing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark, your Hydrangeas where is the best place to plant considering the sun. My wife just bought some 2 weeks ago and they are in direct sun all day. Their not doing so well.



Partial sun, preferably morning sun, then just shade.


----------



## johnandjade

This is 1yr old coco who is a 6st weapon!!! Hes takin the uratre out mum and dad .... im getting a full week alone with him soon .. lesrned his place in a a few days at my flat, when i had him but hes gave me a black eye here lol ..


----------



## johnandjade

War face OOOOOHHHHHRRRRAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> Long story short, the usual problem. ... the relationships, that then lead to self destruction etc .
> 
> 
> However i have now landed a career and can only rise through the ranks.. im still beaten inside but the fight is coming back


So very, very glad you were able to fight your way back, John! Every so often I go back to my photo album and look at pictures of you just to cheer me up. You are always good for helping one get into a better mood!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR.
> Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.
> View attachment 272679
> 
> View attachment 272680
> View attachment 272681
> View attachment 272682
> View attachment 272683
> View attachment 272684


Beautiful! But could you smile, just a bit?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> So very, very glad you were able to fight your way back, John! Every so often I go back to my photo album and look at pictures of you just to cheer me up. You are always good for helping one get into a better mood!


Mrs g!!!!!! Glad i caught you  just goin on 0200 here but tonights goal was to get back on ..hope you are well????


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> Mrs g!!!!!! Glad i caught you  just goin on 0200 here but tonights goal was to get back on ..hope you are well????


Yup. Getting older and having less and less energy, but muddling through and getting along ok.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. Getting older and having less and less energy, but muddling through and getting along ok.



Your a trooper ma'am! And just got your drill Sargent back!!!! Life is good again  [emoji2]


----------



## johnandjade

Anyone thats had a go at you while i have been away that i need to have a few friendly words with???


----------



## johnandjade

Well its going 0230here in corner number 4.6/ 7 ... im going to try curl up up with fluffy and the snow leapord and induce a comma .

Mr adam, i cant wait to catch up properly , maby set up up pm with us and ed? 

In short friends, im no deid!! No in the gutter, just been ignoring reality and choosing my life path, hey im fae glasgah , we have a mid life crisis at 30! 


Wibble


----------



## johnandjade

I almost forgot to say goodmornooning!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you'll be walking...your wife made me feel a little better about a handbag I just spent days sewing.
> View attachment 272687


I will show to her. I am sure she will like it. 
Nice job by the way!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Partial sun, preferably morning sun, then just shade.


Ok that's probably why it's not looking good. 
Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful! But could you smile, just a bit?


I was smiling


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR.
> Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.
> View attachment 272679
> 
> View attachment 272680
> View attachment 272681
> View attachment 272682
> View attachment 272683
> View attachment 272684



Your wife is so cute!!
How did you guys meet?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather, we've had some lovely warm days this spring, but then the temps dropped and we had ground frost again last week.
> Today was cloudy and showery but about 64F - set to drop down into the 50s for the weekend.
> It can't quite make its mind up!
> Hope its a bit warmer where you are.



Sounds dreary!!! It is much warmer here (80’s) but very volatile. Still some cool fronts . The air is heavy and it’s our tornado season. Lots of rain and lots of sunshine.. very unstable. You never know from day to day. But it should level out into a HOT summer in just a couple weeks..


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR.
> Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.
> View attachment 272679
> 
> View attachment 272680
> View attachment 272681
> View attachment 272682
> View attachment 272683
> View attachment 272684



Looks like a great crowd! The only thing you were missing is me!!! And I LOVE that you were wearing a snoopy shirt!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you'll be walking...your wife made me feel a little better about a handbag I just spent days sewing.
> View attachment 272687



Oh how cute!!!! I’d tote it)


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Your wife is so cute!!
> How did you guys meet?


HELLO MOM!!!!!! [emoji2] XXXX


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I once put a toy dinosaur in amongst my eggs but one of the boys was convinced we had hatched a baby T Rex. He was really disappointed when I explained the joke. I told him it just wouldn't be possible but it was only when I asked him if we would really want a hungry T Rex in the classroom he agreed that chicks were better.


Whahaha. Poor little boy. You must have felt terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.
> Lola has been in and out of the garden many times today.
> He's had a nibble on his grass and clover but it's not been sunny enough to bask today.
> Hopefully he's just getting his bearings and will stay out longer when it is warmer.


It is a start. Well done Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> In addition to a million other things today, I put a new chsin on my chain saw and tested it out. I DO HAVE a gas powered one, always hard to start, but this CRAFTSMAN really does a nice job, even on a pretty thick pine tree.
> 
> And, some pix
> 
> View attachment 272674
> View attachment 272675
> View attachment 272676
> View attachment 272677


Oohh those are nice. I see some more projects coming up.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The KGB and GRU and FSB will want to know much more about these alleged “Russians” you are bossing around.
> 
> Their info...
> 
> View attachment 272678


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> I do believe i may have found my way out of the light and bach home to the dark


Welcome back John. Glad to not see you in the CDR rooms. Just a word of caution we have a new resident. It is the homework hound, so whatever you do, don't leave your homework lying around. That is if you want to keep it. If you don't want to keep it, then by all means give it to the homework hound, he is always hungry!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR.
> Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.
> View attachment 272679
> 
> View attachment 272680
> View attachment 272681
> View attachment 272682
> View attachment 272683
> View attachment 272684


Lovely pictures. I must say that you are looking far too serious in the pics. I hope your Mother in law enjoyed her trip.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


>


Lol. Never seen that one before.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember in grade school we hatched some chicks. The woman that came in to set it all for us let us pick a egg. We put our name on the egg. Then she shot the color dye we wanted into it. The innocent years.


Shot the color dye you wanted into it. Huh, why did she do that?


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> Long story short, the usual problem. ... the relationships, that then lead to self destruction etc .
> 
> 
> However i have now landed a career and can only rise through the ranks.. im still beaten inside but the fight is coming back


Good for you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you'll be walking...your wife made me feel a little better about a handbag I just spent days sewing.
> View attachment 272687


What a lovely handbag. I wish I could sew. But I don't have the patience.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> This is 1yr old coco who is a 6st weapon!!! Hes takin the uratre out mum and dad .... im getting a full week alone with him soon .. lesrned his place in a a few days at my flat, when i had him but hes gave me a black eye here lol ..
> View attachment 272688
> View attachment 272689
> View attachment 272690
> View attachment 272691


He is gorgeous. Looks a bit like Misty Yvonne's dog.[emoji3]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> What do you’ve against being photographed with cute little chicks [emoji213]???? You might have saved one from lots more little grubby hands . During the photograph, You could have been the two seconds of peace that it needed to keep it chirping... or that photo might have been it one claim to fame?? Ever think about that?? Huh? huh?? Well do ya, punk???
> 
> *making the Jim Carrey face*



[emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]

I usually go for this kind of chicken:



But this one, named Freja, was left alone in the box while her siblings were held by other adults, and she sounded so frightened that I put away my camera and picked her up.  I would still totally eat her when there’s more meat on those bones.  [emoji33]

Freja (not held by me here):




P.S. Or maybe this was Thor...


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck with the selling! I was able to sell my mountain bike yesterday - nice, easy transaction.



Thanks.  
You seem so lucky with your sales.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I was smiling


Lol. You are like my father in law. He says the same thing. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 272620



Angry Bird! 
(RIP the Grumpy Cat by the way [emoji20])


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday All.
It has been raining here off and on since yesterday. Not complaining of course.[emoji3] 
I wonder what has happened to Linda, @JoesMum we miss you. Come back to us............
All my plants are growing nicely, but then that is our winter for you. Chat again later as I better start working.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, all! Still cloudy and overcast here. I was hoping for some sunshine. Oh well. My package is still in Stockton. I doubt it will be delivered today.



Did you tell us what was inside the package? The last time you waited for a package eagerly, it was a beautiful tort with aberrant scutes! [emoji6]
How’s he doing, by the way?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]
> 
> I usually go for this kind of chicken:
> View attachment 272695
> 
> 
> But this one, named Freja, was left alone in the box while her siblings were held by other adults, and she sounded so frightened that I put away my camera and picked her up.  I would still totally eat her when there’s more meat on those bones.  [emoji33]
> 
> Freja (not held by me here):
> 
> View attachment 272696
> 
> 
> P.S. Or maybe this was Thor...


[emoji33] [emoji33] How could you eat such a cute little thing?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> No it's "Where's The Chicks!!!"?...



Ah! Makes sense! [emoji23] Thank you, Cathie! 
Have they emerged, Heather?? @EllieMay


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I once put a toy dinosaur in amongst my eggs but one of the boys was convinced we had hatched a baby T Rex. He was really disappointed when I explained the joke. I told him it just wouldn't be possible but it was only when I asked him if we would really want a hungry T Rex in the classroom he agreed that chicks were better.



ROFL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

About children— I had to break it to daughter this morning that Wales isn’t a country of whales. [emoji85] She was disappointed. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I think ours are OK they've been with us for 4 years and no has caught anything yet - I don't think!



So I’m cautiously back... Someone should tell this to @JoesMum too. 
(Linda, hope you’re fine and will be back with us soon. If not already — I’m still catching up.)


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.
> Lola has been in and out of the garden many times today.
> He's had a nibble on his grass and clover but it's not been sunny enough to bask today.
> Hopefully he's just getting his bearings and will stay out longer when it is warmer.



Great to hear. Way to go, boy!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! So is it just starting to warm up for spring where you live??



Oh, rub it in! 
[emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The KGB and GRU and FSB will want to know much more about these alleged “Russians” you are bossing around.
> 
> Their info...
> 
> View attachment 272678



No worries. They already do. [emoji6]
[emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> I do believe i may have found my way out of the light and bach home to the dark



The only place to be! Are we going to get some of your wonderful hand-picked soundtracks to start the day?


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR.
> Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.
> View attachment 272679
> 
> View attachment 272680
> View attachment 272681
> View attachment 272682
> View attachment 272683
> View attachment 272684



Wonderful pictures, Ray!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


>



Yes! That answers my question. [emoji23] Glad you’re wibbling on, full steam ahead! 

So do I. 

We’re getting ready to move from Denmark to Canada. Although husband has just applied for a job in Edinburgh! Makes sense, right?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Long story short, the usual problem. ... the relationships, that then lead to self destruction etc .
> 
> 
> However i have now landed a career and can only rise through the ranks.. im still beaten inside but the fight is coming back



[emoji173]️ Keep on fighting, John!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you'll be walking...your wife made me feel a little better about a handbag I just spent days sewing.
> View attachment 272687



How cute!


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> This is 1yr old coco who is a 6st weapon!!! Hes takin the uratre out mum and dad .... im getting a full week alone with him soon .. lesrned his place in a a few days at my flat, when i had him but hes gave me a black eye here lol ..
> View attachment 272688
> View attachment 272689
> View attachment 272690
> View attachment 272691



Hi Coco! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Shot the color dye you wanted into it. Huh, why did she do that?



Just blue my mind... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] How could you eat such a cute little thing?



It all depends on how peckish you are... [emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]
> 
> I usually go for this kind of chicken:
> View attachment 272695
> 
> 
> But this one, named Freja, was left alone in the box while her siblings were held by other adults, and she sounded so frightened that I put away my camera and picked her up.  I would still totally eat her when there’s more meat on those bones.  [emoji33]
> 
> Freja (not held by me here):
> 
> View attachment 272696
> 
> 
> P.S. Or maybe this was Thor...



I do understand what you mean... they both hold a certain appeal. ))) I loved raising chickens for fresh eggs but I’ve never formed any emotional attachments to birds of any kind..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] How could you eat such a cute little thing?



He will grow and then the question is How could you not eat such a beautiful bird all properly pre-pared?? 
The wonderful circle of life))) I’m never offended when it leads to the table [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Ah! Makes sense! [emoji23] Thank you, Cathie!
> Have they emerged, Heather?? @EllieMay



End of next week


----------



## EllieMay

It’s just past 3am and I am going to try and sleep some.. been one of those irritatingly restless nights[emoji35]...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He will grow and then the question is How could you not eat such a beautiful bird all properly pre-pared??
> The wonderful circle of life))) I’m never offended when it leads to the table [emoji16]


AS long as you are doing the prep and I did not have to kill it then I will eat it too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s just past 3am and I am going to try and sleep some.. been one of those irritatingly restless nights[emoji35]...


I thought that you were up early. I hope that you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. With 126 pages to catch up on in just a few days, I fear it won’t happen 

We had dreadful internet problems after Wednesday night. No mobile signal and, because we were staying off the beaten track, poor broadband too.

So, a few posts to catch up with what we got up to. 

I left here about to go out badger watching. There was a hide only 10 minutes down the road from our hotel (it wasn’t that grand a hotel, but very comfortable)

Only me and JoesDad in the hide and we were treated to 80 minutes of badger action. Three adult females who arrived separately from different directions and were, at times, just over a yard/metre from us. 






Edited to tag @Moozillion! [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

We stayed two nights at Haweswater and woke to this next morning 





I overdid it that day... we walked 4 miles further than intended and my knee had had it by the time we got back to the car. 

We went to Swindale. This valley is being “rewilded” in a project between the water company and the RSPB to try to prevent flash floods because the water runs off the hills too quickly due to land drainage for farming. In just 3 years, nature is fighting back. Otters, red deer and red squirrels can be seen (we didn’t see the otters) and many birds and plants. 








Fortunately, some painkillers, red wine and sleep settled my knee


----------



## JoesMum

Next day we went to see Castlerigg Stone Circle ... this one is 4000 years old





And then drove over Honister Pass which has a slate quarry at the top. How on earth the lorries drive that road I have no idea. Fortunately we didn’t meet any!







And finished our day with a walk round one of the small lakes: Buttermere



Lots of cute lambs around


----------



## JoesMum

Our last full day took us to the coast at St Bees head for a walk and some seabird watching



And we stayed overnight in the pretty village of Cartmel


----------



## JoesMum

On Sunday we called into a nature reserve called Foulshaw Moss to see ospreys (too distant for my phone camera)

But we did see lots of lizards



And then we returned home. We were so lucky with the weather. It was bright sunshine most of the time and the only rain was overnight on Thursday. We had a fabulous week in the Lake District


----------



## JoesMum

And of course we had to check on Mrs B

There were two very active chicks on Sunday (I only managed to photograph one)



Then, this morning the nest looked empty



Confirmed a few minutes later when Mrs B returned and no beaks greeted her. 

She then spent time turning unhatched eggs and has been incubating them ever since. Very sad. I don’t know how long it will be before she realises they won’t hatch


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> On Sunday we called into a nature reserve called Foulshaw Moss to see ospreys (too distant for my phone camera)
> 
> But we did see lots of lizards
> View attachment 272715
> 
> 
> And then we returned home. We were so lucky with the weather. It was bright sunshine most of the time and the only rain was overnight on Thursday. We had a fabulous week in the Lake District


It looks totally awesome. I love place that are open and green like that. I would most definitely not mind staying there. Welcome back, we all missed you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And of course we had to check on Mrs B
> 
> There were two very active chicks on Sunday (I only managed to photograph one)
> View attachment 272716
> 
> 
> Then, this morning the nest looked empty
> View attachment 272717
> 
> 
> Confirmed a few minutes later when Mrs B returned and no beaks greeted her.
> 
> She then spent time turning unhatched eggs and has been incubating them ever since. Very sad. I don’t know how long it will be before she realises they won’t hatch
> View attachment 272718


Oh Noooooo. Why what happened to Mrs B's babies? Who do I have to come over and sort out? That is so so sad. I think that that box is jinxed. You need to get another one with better luck.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh Noooooo. Why what happened to Mrs B's babies? Who do I have to come over and sort out? That is so so sad. I think that that box is jinxed. You need to get another one with better luck.



Not quite sure. They were feeding and growing, but possibly not being fed enough. On Sunday, they were demanding to be fed, but she was trying to brood them or possibly hatch those unhatched eggs. I think she is another inexperienced mother. Third time lucky in 2020 hopefully


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> On Sunday we called into a nature reserve called Foulshaw Moss to see ospreys (too distant for my phone camera)
> 
> But we did see lots of lizards
> View attachment 272715
> 
> 
> And then we returned home. We were so lucky with the weather. It was bright sunshine most of the time and the only rain was overnight on Thursday. We had a fabulous week in the Lake District


Such beautiful pictures, Linda! 
Glad you're back online!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I do believe i may have found my way out of the light and bach home to the dark


Hey John!!
Thats it - don't walk towards the light !! It's much more fun here in the dark.
Good to see you back and hope to not see a lot more of you (although it may be better if you leave the mankini at home - that terrible image is still seared on my brain!)


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Nos da miss lyn! Xxxz


Sorry I missed you last night John but hope you'll be back soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember in grade school we hatched some chicks. The woman that came in to set it all for us let us pick a egg. We put our name on the egg. Then she shot the color dye we wanted into it. The innocent years.


Thank goodness we all know better now.


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Loch ness


Oooo John - that is a monster fib!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oohh those are nice. I see some more projects coming up.



Megh....yuckyy sappy pine. Splitting, chopping up then the fire pit all Summer and with this load, into late Autumn.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not quite sure. They were feeding and growing, but possibly not being fed enough. On Sunday, they were demanding to be fed, but she was trying to brood them or possibly hatch those unhatched eggs. I think she is another inexperienced mother. Third time lucky in 2020 hopefully


Well I really hope that 2020 is lucky then. And this one looked so promising.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We stayed two nights at Haweswater and woke to this next morning
> View attachment 272701
> 
> View attachment 272702
> 
> 
> I overdid it that day... we walked 4 miles further than intended and my knee had had it by the time we got back to the car.
> 
> We went to Swindale. This valley is being “rewilded” in a project between the water company and the RSPB to try to prevent flash floods because the water runs off the hills too quickly due to land drainage for farming. In just 3 years, nature is fighting back. Otters, red deer and red squirrels can be seen (we didn’t see the otters) and many birds and plants.
> 
> View attachment 272703
> 
> View attachment 272704
> 
> View attachment 272705
> 
> 
> Fortunately, some painkillers, red wine and sleep settled my knee




Very cool badger pix! Ive only ever seen them maybe once or twice, but from a distance. Nice update.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> ROFL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> About children— I had to break it to daughter this morning that Wales isn’t a country of whales. [emoji85] She was disappointed. [emoji23]


That's reminds the old joke (which works better verbally when you can't see the spellings)
Q. How do you get two whales in a MIni?
A. Over the Severn Bridge


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> On Sunday we called into a nature reserve called Foulshaw Moss to see ospreys (too distant for my phone camera)
> 
> But we did see lots of lizards
> View attachment 272715
> 
> 
> And then we returned home. We were so lucky with the weather. It was bright sunshine most of the time and the only rain was overnight on Thursday. We had a fabulous week in the Lake District



Love the Lake District!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. With 126 pages to catch up on in just a few days, I fear it won’t happen
> 
> We had dreadful internet problems after Wednesday night. No mobile signal and, because we were staying off the beaten track, poor broadband too.
> 
> So, a few posts to catch up with what we got up to.
> 
> I left here about to go out badger watching. There was a hide only 10 minutes down the road from our hotel (it wasn’t that grand a hotel, but very comfortable)
> 
> Only me and JoesDad in the hide and we were treated to 80 minutes of badger action. Three adult females who arrived separately from different directions and were, at times, just over a yard/metre from us.
> 
> View attachment 272699
> 
> View attachment 272700
> 
> 
> Edited to tag @Moozillion! [emoji1]


How wonderful! I would love to see badgers in the wild!
Welcome back Linda I wondered if it your absence was because of a lack of signal.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We stayed two nights at Haweswater and woke to this next morning
> View attachment 272701
> 
> View attachment 272702
> 
> 
> I overdid it that day... we walked 4 miles further than intended and my knee had had it by the time we got back to the car.
> 
> We went to Swindale. This valley is being “rewilded” in a project between the water company and the RSPB to try to prevent flash floods because the water runs off the hills too quickly due to land drainage for farming. In just 3 years, nature is fighting back. Otters, red deer and red squirrels can be seen (we didn’t see the otters) and many birds and plants.
> 
> View attachment 272703
> 
> View attachment 272704
> 
> View attachment 272705
> 
> 
> Fortunately, some painkillers, red wine and sleep settled my knee


Simply beautiful.
Glad to hear common sense has prevailed in helping to prevent floods.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our last full day took us to the coast at St Bees head for a walk and some seabird watching
> View attachment 272713
> 
> 
> And we stayed overnight in the pretty village of Cartmel
> View attachment 272714


I must find my way back up there sometime, it is a lovely part of the world.
I went to the races at Cartmel many years ago; I didn't win a fortune with only 50p each way bet on the horses I picked.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And of course we had to check on Mrs B
> 
> There were two very active chicks on Sunday (I only managed to photograph one)
> View attachment 272716
> 
> 
> Then, this morning the nest looked empty
> View attachment 272717
> 
> 
> Confirmed a few minutes later when Mrs B returned and no beaks greeted her.
> 
> She then spent time turning unhatched eggs and has been incubating them ever since. Very sad. I don’t know how long it will be before she realises they won’t hatch
> View attachment 272718


I hope the chicks fledged safely - any signs of them on your garden?
At least Mrs B will be able to rest while she's sat on her eggs.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Not quite sure. They were feeding and growing, but possibly not being fed enough. On Sunday, they were demanding to be fed, but she was trying to brood them or possibly hatch those unhatched eggs. I think she is another inexperienced mother. Third time lucky in 2020 hopefully


Oh no! I thought they must have already flown the nest even though it seemed quite quick.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Lovely to see John back and that Linda has returned safely.
Great pics from Ray's and Linda's travels.
Sad news about Mrs B's chicks though.
I have to go out to look for a posh frock or at least something weddingy.
So I'll not see you all later
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And of course we had to check on Mrs B
> 
> There were two very active chicks on Sunday (I only managed to photograph one)
> View attachment 272716
> 
> 
> Then, this morning the nest looked empty
> View attachment 272717
> 
> 
> Confirmed a few minutes later when Mrs B returned and no beaks greeted her.
> 
> She then spent time turning unhatched eggs and has been incubating them ever since. Very sad. I don’t know how long it will be before she realises they won’t hatch
> View attachment 272718



That is very sad about her chicks [emoji18] but your vacation looked amazing and we are glad to here from you know. Beautiful pics! Take it easy on the kneee


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> ROFL!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> About children— I had to break it to daughter this morning that Wales isn’t a country of whales. [emoji85] She was disappointed. [emoji23]



When we were in the Lake District we passed a sign that pointed to a village called Whale. 

From Google Maps, there’s also a stream called Whale Beck! They must have very tiny whales in the Lakes [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those who shop early and often -

https://www.etsy.com/listing/519907...tter&share_time=1558440382000&utm_term=so.slt


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> I get the foot in my mouth disease all the time.


I don't think there's a vaccination for that...


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> I do believe i may have found my way out of the light and bach home to the dark


I am very happy John that you found your way back in the dark. A lot of new kind roomates are waiting here for you.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got home so I don't know what's going on in the CDR.
> Will catch up later. Here are some pics at Disney parks.
> View attachment 272679
> 
> View attachment 272680
> View attachment 272681
> View attachment 272682
> View attachment 272683
> View attachment 272684


Hello Ray. Now I have a picture, a face, your face to the posts you are writing.  Thank you very much. BTW Is your name Ray or Raymond ? You will not believe it but I love the name Ray, or Raymond very much. I don`t know why. Maybe because it sounds so soft and warm.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> It will take ma a while to learn this new mobility enigma machinery but im getting there!!!
> 
> Truly hope everyone is well and i am trying to wibble on


You will learn it. You are young !


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Your wife is so cute!!
> How did you guys meet?


Online, I had been single for about 15 years and decided to take a break from the wild side. We talked online for about 2 years until we met in person. 
Thank you I will tell Rose your compliment.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Scotland is a bit large,,,,,where abouts? Left, right, tippy top, an island or on Hadran’s Wall?
> 
> Good that you arr “back”!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh, i know it well. Stayed in a cottage right by Urquhart Castle, and had some fine salmon at a quaint pub in “down town” Drumnadrochit. In fact...it was the Lewiston Arms....funny the things we remember!


Is there a place on this whole wide world that you had not seen / visited ? @Maro2Bear


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Looks like a great crowd! The only thing you were missing is me!!! And I LOVE that you were wearing a snoopy shirt!! Lol


Yes it was fun. When my wife sends the pics to my phone of the light show and fireworks show. I will post. My mother in law was amazed with the whole trip. I am glad she could experience it.
And yes next time you can go


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> For those who shop early and often -
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/519907...tter&share_time=1558440382000&utm_term=so.slt
> 
> View attachment 272731


They are very cute ! I would by them `cause I like them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you'll be walking...your wife made me feel a little better about a handbag I just spent days sewing.
> View attachment 272687


It's a cute one. Is it your first? Did you do the yarn work on the front as well? Did you use a pattern? Sorry for all the questions... I haven't tackled a handbag type project yet.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes it was fun. When my wife sends the pics to my phone of the light show and fireworks show. I will post. My mother in law was amazed with the whole trip. I am glad she could experience it.
> And yes next time you can go


CDR road trip?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think there's a vaccination for that...


Only thing I have found is duct tape


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Did you tell us what was inside the package? The last time you waited for a package eagerly, it was a beautiful tort with aberrant scutes! [emoji6]
> How’s he doing, by the way?


I ordered a special pillow. . . and I'm still waiting for it!

The little tortoise is doing ok, but he's not quite as active as I'd like to see.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ray. Now I have a picture, a face, your face to the posts you are writing.  Thank you very much. BTW Is your name Ray or Raymond ? You will not believe it but I love the name Ray, or Raymond very much. I don`t know why. Maybe because it sounds so soft and warm.


Thanks, it was only Raymond when I got in trouble with my mother . 
And as you can see by the pic. I was soft and warm in the sun


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. With 126 pages to catch up on in just a few days, I fear it won’t happen
> 
> We had dreadful internet problems after Wednesday night. No mobile signal and, because we were staying off the beaten track, poor broadband too.
> 
> So, a few posts to catch up with what we got up to.
> 
> I left here about to go out badger watching. There was a hide only 10 minutes down the road from our hotel (it wasn’t that grand a hotel, but very comfortable)
> 
> Only me and JoesDad in the hide and we were treated to 80 minutes of badger action. Three adult females who arrived separately from different directions and were, at times, just over a yard/metre from us.
> 
> View attachment 272699
> 
> View attachment 272700
> 
> 
> Edited to tag @Moozillion! [emoji1]


So now both you and Trish need an update!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> CDR road trip?


That would be great. A CDR convention!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> On Sunday we called into a nature reserve called Foulshaw Moss to see ospreys (too distant for my phone camera)
> 
> But we did see lots of lizards
> View attachment 272715
> 
> 
> And then we returned home. We were so lucky with the weather. It was bright sunshine most of the time and the only rain was overnight on Thursday. We had a fabulous week in the Lake District


What great pics. That is a beautiful area.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Just blue my mind... [emoji33]


When the chicks hatched they were that color.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Lovely pictures. I must say that you are looking far too serious in the pics. I hope your Mother in law enjoyed her trip.


If you can stand it to zoom in you can see the smile.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok got caught up here in the CDR. So good morning to all have a great day. 
And remember to always smile when you're having your picture taken.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, it was only Raymond when I got in trouble with my mother .
> And as you can see by the pic. I was soft and warm in the sun


Ray is okay...


----------



## Bee62

Greetings from another "stranger"
Adam wrote me:

"I'm having lots of fun with my fossils and my new digital microscope just now, but please send my regards to all.
Thanks for letting me know about John, I'm glad he's returned.
It's Ramadan at the moment so I'm spending most of my days hungry, thirsty and desperate for a cigarette. Ha de ha.
Lots of love and hugs,
Adam."


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok got caught up here in the CDR. So good morning to all have a great day.
> And remember to always smile when you're having your picture taken.



Hahaaaa! Lesson learned huh ))


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you Sabine, for keeping us in the loop and for staying in touch with our fearless leader!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew. Not as hot as yesterday (in the low 90’s), but it’s bright, sunny and very warm. I know the warm climate ppl will laugh, but today was our first hibiscus bloom for the Summer. Yeah. One large bright red flower. A treat for Sully when she pops out.

I’m still in the back “forest” cutting up my logs. New chain is working wonderful wonders on the wood.

Too bad I can’t ship this wood over to Yvonne - it burns great once dried for a week.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's a cute one. Is it your first? Did you do the yarn work on the front as well? Did you use a pattern? Sorry for all the questions... I haven't tackled a handbag type project yet.


I love making handbags but this one is a really simple pattern that I found in an old craft encyclopedia that I have. I did it out of necessity with leftover fabric that I had. It's quilted by hand but machine stitching would be faster. The handbags in the stores are heavy and I don't really like them. Especially for all the money they cost and they're still not comfortable. That one was actually almost free. I could have crocheted the pockets but I found a manufactured stretchy trim and cheap rickrack for the pockets. If you have a pattern and know a little bit of sewing its not hard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. Not as hot as yesterday (in the low 90’s), but it’s bright, sunny and very warm. I know the warm climate ppl will laugh, but today was our first hibiscus bloom for the Summer. Yeah. One large bright red flower. A treat for Sully when she pops out.
> 
> I’m still in the back “forest” cutting up my logs. New chain is working wonderful wonders on the wood.
> 
> Too bad I can’t ship this wood over to Yvonne - it burns great once dried for a week.


After a nice little group of spring-like days in the 80's today is windy and cold and I had to build a fire in my cleaned-out-for-the- season woodstove! I would take your wood in a heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> How cute!


Thank you. I'm going to start carrying my own bags again because the ones in the stores aren't comfortable. They make my shoulder ache and my billfold...and all for something that doesn't work for me. I thought Ray's wife looked so adorable with her matching bag that it encouraged me to try another.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Not quite sure. They were feeding and growing, but possibly not being fed enough. On Sunday, they were demanding to be fed, but she was trying to brood them or possibly hatch those unhatched eggs. I think she is another inexperienced mother. Third time lucky in 2020 hopefully


Are you able to look in to see what's in the nest? Some birds will have a second brood if conditions allow it. And yes hopefully again in 2020 successfully. My zebra finches leave the nest in about 21 days. I don't know anything about blueits.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Break time. First big tree/log is now cut up into 35 round sections. I figure they average about 50-60 pounds each. Thats almost a ton of wood! At 60 lbs each...thats 2,100 lbs of FREE FIRE wood! The 35 is what I cut today. Probably another 10-15 before. Lets call it an even 50 rounds...x 60 lbs = 3,000 lbs of kindling!

Time to take a pix.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What a lovely handbag. I wish I could sew. But I don't have the patience.


Thanks... You've encouraged a handbag monster...little old me.remember? I decided on a purse full of bunnies on a cure for my shoulder.


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Online, I had been single for about 15 years and decided to take a break from the wild side. We talked online for about 2 years until we met in person.
> Thank you I will tell Rose your compliment.



So cool!! That’s how people are doing it these days!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Break time. First big tree/log is now cut up into 35 round sections. I figure they average about 50-60 pounds each. Thats almost a ton of wood! At 60 lbs each...thats 2,100 lbs of FREE FIRE wood! The 35 is what I cut today. Probably another 10-15 before. Lets call it an even 50 rounds...x 60 lbs = 3,000 lbs of kindling!
> 
> Time to take a pix.


----------



## johnandjade

Johnny the rocket! !!! 


Still struggling to work this, i can manage whats app though


----------



## johnandjade

Another for mrs G x


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

Wonder if my play list can be found. ....


----------



## johnandjade

And i have found my soundtrack for my happy place  https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I will show to her. I am sure she will like it.
> Nice job by the way!


Did Rose sew hers? I thought both ladies were beautiful. So...to me It's Ray, Rose, Opo, and Mom. Unless mom has a name??? Glad all of you just got to relax and have some fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> Johnny the rocket! !!!
> 
> 
> Still struggling to work this, i can manage whats app though
> View attachment 272747
> View attachment 272749


I've been missing ths!!


----------



## johnandjade

I first came in here when i was feeling well, lets say rather sad, ... i felt the same thoughts coming the othe night so decided to come back to the place and people who are the reason i am still here (sorry about that  ) 


Wibble my be getting tattooed when i get paid


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 272733
> Greetings from another "stranger"
> Adam wrote me:
> 
> "I'm having lots of fun with my fossils and my new digital microscope just now, but please send my regards to all.
> Thanks for letting me know about John, I'm glad he's returned.
> It's Ramadan at the moment so I'm spending most of my days hungry, thirsty and desperate for a cigarette. Ha de ha.
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam."


Looks and sounds as if Adam's having fun.
Hope he pops in soon.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Looks and sounds as if Adam's having fun.
> Hope he pops in soon.


Miss womblyn!!!!! [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Johnny the rocket! !!!
> 
> 
> Still struggling to work this, i can manage whats app though
> View attachment 272747
> View attachment 272749


The similarity between you and Eddie the Eagle is uncanny!
You could be twins!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


>


I love that album!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> The similarity between you and Eddie the Eagle is uncanny!
> You could be twins!!!


I actually thought that to! How the heck have you been ma'am????


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I actually thought that to! How the heck have you been ma'am????


It was used


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> And i have found my soundtrack for my happy place  https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


Some excellent choices there!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Miss womblyn!!!!! [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Hiya John!!
Good to have you back !


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Some excellent choices there!


And many contributed and still.make me think of you! Hows life??? X


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> So cool!! That’s how people are doing it these days!!


Doing it online is very safe ! LOL !


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> I actually thought that to! How the heck have you been ma'am????


I'm good thanks John.
Been off work for months after being hit by a car at end of January, had a broken leg and now have a metal plate screwed onto the bone.
It's been a long haul and very difficult at times but had lots more time than usual in the CDR.
How about you - what's the new job, and how's Fido?


----------



## johnandjade

Bee62 said:


> Doing it online is very safe ! LOL !


Beeeee [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] x


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> I'm good thanks John.
> Been off work for months after being hit by a car at end of January, had a broken leg and now have a metal plate screwed onto the bone.
> It's been a long haul and very difficult at times but had lots more time than usual in the CDR.
> How about you - what's the new job, and how's Fido?


Oh my, sorry to here  hope your in good spirits and on the mend?


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> Beeeee [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] x


I ment [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> I ment [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Stupid phone!!!! Lots of happy and kisssy faces


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Oh my, sorry to here  hope your in good spirits and on the mend?


Thanks John, yes I managed to keep my sense of humour although it was very frustrating, not being able to get about for a couple of months.
The funniest thing was that the day it happened I had only popped out to go to Screwfix - and that's what I had to have in the hospital!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Stupid phone!!!! Lots of happy and kisssy faces


........they may show up - eventually........


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Thanks John, yes I managed to keep my sense of humour although it was very frustrating, not being able to get about for a couple of months.
> The funniest thing was that the day it happened I had only popped out to go to Screwfix - and that's what I had to have in the hospital!!


Best foot forward; ) 

Hows the neighbours?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Best foot forward; )
> 
> Hows the neighbours?


All quiet since last summer when they were reaching over the fence and cutting chunks out of my shrubs everytime I went out. 
I reported them to the police and their housing association - so all OK at the moment.
Plus the gobby daughter has moved out so it's quieter too.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> All quiet since last summer when they were reaching over the fence and cutting chunks out of my shrubs everytime I went out.
> I reported them to the police and their housing association - so all OK at the moment.
> Plus the gobby daughter has moved out so it's quieter too.


Result!!!!! How is lola?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Result!!!!! How is lola?


Lola is busy being Lola....being spoiled rotten.
He still doesn't like being outside in the sun, but he is getting braver and starting to wander outside for a quick look but the he turns and comes back in again.


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Lola is busy being Lola....being spoiled rotten.
> He still doesn't like being outside in the sun, but he is getting braver and starting to wander outside for a quick look but the he turns and comes back in again.


Any more regular or still needing rhe road trips?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Any more regular or still needing rhe road trips?


He still doesn't poop more than once every 2 -3 weeks, but I have found that gently shaking his bath when he's in it helps!


----------



## Lyn W

Your emojis for Bea have arrived John!


----------



## johnandjade

Progress


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Your emojis for Bea have arrived John!


Got lost in translation; )


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Beeeee [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] x


 I am how I am.....


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Got lost in translation; )


Better getting lost in translation than in Transylvania !


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> I ment [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


I don`t believe ....


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Stupid phone!!!! Lots of happy and kisssy faces


Better than


----------



## Lyn W

I've just watched the news and I hope Heather didn't get hit by those tornadoes and floods in the US today.
She said they were expecting bad weather.
Let us know how you are @EllieMay


----------



## Cathie G

johnandjade said:


> And i have found my soundtrack for my happy place  https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3


Ok I got hooked! I couldn't resist "Sultans of Swing"...and had to listen.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 272745



You the man!! I bet your wife cooked up something special tonight!!


----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> And i have found my soundtrack for my happy place  https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLetVmL5Ac9ubUALYOupJqNcjAtAO1WWD3



Nice to have you back John!!


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Nice to have you back John!!


Good to be back mom [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks John, yes I managed to keep my sense of humour although it was very frustrating, not being able to get about for a couple of months.
> The funniest thing was that the day it happened I had only popped out to go to Screwfix - and that's what I had to have in the hospital!!


What in the world is screwfix?!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> What in the world is screwfix?!


It's a store for DIY and trades people to buy whatever they need - tools, fillers, electrical and plumbing etc.
(Not a naughty dating agency!!!)


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Doing it online is very safe ! LOL !


I do agree...hehehe


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to say goodnight now so enjoy the rest of your Tuesday and I'll not see you soon.
Take care
Nos Da!


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> I first came in here when i was feeling well, lets say rather sad, ... i felt the same thoughts coming the othe night so decided to come back to the place and people who are the reason i am still here (sorry about that  )
> 
> 
> Wibble my be getting tattooed when i get paid


What image and location?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's a store for DIY and trades people to buy whatever they need - tools, fillers, electrical and plumbing etc.
> (Not a naughty dating agency!!!)


I'm glad to see you weren't up to no durn good...who named that store? btw I was just curious...


----------



## Yvonne G

Nighty night Lyn and all. I'm signing off too.


----------



## johnandjade

Nos da and good mornooning all


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> Nos da and good mornooning all


Good mooorning and Good niiiight John. It is 1:43 am in Germany. I go wibbeling in my bed.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji851]
I hope everyone is well


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> All quiet since last summer when they were reaching over the fence and cutting chunks out of my shrubs everytime I went out.
> I reported them to the police and their housing association - so all OK at the moment.
> Plus the gobby daughter has moved out so it's quieter too.



“Gobby ”???? [emoji23] LMAO!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've just watched the news and I hope Heather didn't get hit by those tornadoes and floods in the US today.
> She said they were expecting bad weather.
> Let us know how you are @EllieMay



We were surprisingly missed!!! I was prepared for the worst and it was super light! Thank you for thinking of me!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to say goodnight now so enjoy the rest of your Tuesday and I'll not see you soon.
> Take care
> Nos Da!



Good night Lyn! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> I hope everyone is well
> View attachment 272764



Right!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Ray is okay...


Yep I prefer Ray


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> So cool!! That’s how people are doing it these days!!


It worked out for me. My wife is very caring.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Did Rose sew hers? I thought both ladies were beautiful. So...to me It's Ray, Rose, Opo, and Mom. Unless mom has a name??? Glad all of you just got to relax and have some fun.


No Rose didn't make her bag. My mother in laws name is Mirla but we call her Nanay.


----------



## Ray--Opo

https://images.app.goo.gl/Y3mwf4FH7hRjn2Xy8
Can I get a HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh, i know it well. Stayed in a cottage right by Urquhart Castle, and had some fine salmon at a quaint pub in “down town” Drumnadrochit. In fact...it was the Lewiston Arms....funny the things we remember!


When I was at Loch Ness, there was a research boat on the water doing a grid search for Nessie.

We thought it would be nice to sit on the stone wall and enjoy our picnic lunch, while eagerly awaiting the moment the boat would locate Nessie, and convince her to surface.

We got all our picnic things out, the food, the drinks, we lined up on the wall...AND THEY ARRIVED!

The largest, noisiest, hungriest, nastiest horde of bees (yellow jackets) descended onto our meal. There were hundreds and hundreds of them. It was impossible to pick anything up, much less get it into your mouth.

Shortest picnic ever...we left quickly, still hungry, and even abandoned much of the food to the mob of buzzers.

At least Nessie kept herself hidden...that would have been too much to bear! [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I ordered a special pillow. . . and I'm still waiting for it!
> 
> The little tortoise is doing ok, but he's not quite as active as I'd like to see.


Oh shame. Poor little one.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> When the chicks hatched they were that color.


Did the chicks survive? And did they stay that colour?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> If you can stand it to zoom in you can see the smile.


Lol. You are just like my father in law. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 272733
> Greetings from another "stranger"
> Adam wrote me:
> 
> "I'm having lots of fun with my fossils and my new digital microscope just now, but please send my regards to all.
> Thanks for letting me know about John, I'm glad he's returned.
> It's Ramadan at the moment so I'm spending most of my days hungry, thirsty and desperate for a cigarette. Ha de ha.
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam."


Thank you Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Thanks... You've encouraged a handbag monster...little old me.remember? I decided on a purse full of bunnies on a cure for my shoulder.


We want pics please of your beautiful work.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 272745


You could create lights around your garden with those.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> I hope everyone is well
> View attachment 272764


Lol. How are you Noel? And are your eyes getting better?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was at Loch Ness, there was a research boat on the water doing a grid search for Nessie.
> 
> We thought it would be nice to sit on the stone wall and enjoy our picnic lunch, while eagerly awaiting the moment the boat would locate Nessie, and convince her to surface.
> 
> We got all our picnic things out, the food, the drinks, we lined up on the wall...AND THEY ARRIVED!
> 
> The largest, noisiest, hungriest, nastiest horde of bees (yellow jackets) descended onto our meal. There were hundreds and hundreds of them. It was impossible to pick anything up, much less get it into your mouth.
> 
> Shortest picnic ever...we left quickly, still hungry, and even abandoned much of the food to the mob of buzzers.
> 
> At least Nessie kept herself hidden...that would have been too much to bear! [emoji4]


Whahaha. Actually that must have been quite scary.


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday All. There has been alot going on in the CDR lately. I have only been glancing through the posts quickly. When I get a chance I will have to go through them better. Have a good Wednesday all.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 272733
> Greetings from another "stranger"
> Adam wrote me:
> 
> "I'm having lots of fun with my fossils and my new digital microscope just now, but please send my regards to all.
> Thanks for letting me know about John, I'm glad he's returned.
> It's Ramadan at the moment so I'm spending most of my days hungry, thirsty and desperate for a cigarette. Ha de ha.
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam."



Excellent to hear from both Adam, if only indirectly, and @johnand jade.

We need more CDR wibbles [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I'm going to start carrying my own bags again because the ones in the stores aren't comfortable. They make my shoulder ache and my billfold...and all for something that doesn't work for me. I thought Ray's wife looked so adorable with her matching bag that it encouraged me to try another.



I have pretty much stopped carrying a bag unless I really have to. I have a couple of backpack style “purses” (as you Americans call them) which I only use if things won’t fit in my pockets.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Are you able to look in to see what's in the nest? Some birds will have a second brood if conditions allow it. And yes hopefully again in 2020 successfully. My zebra finches leave the nest in about 21 days. I don't know anything about blueits.



Bluet!ts only ever have one brood a year. I will leave it a few weeks before clearing the box out... lets the parasites die off ... and then I can see what’s there.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Johnny the rocket! !!!
> 
> 
> Still struggling to work this, i can manage whats app though
> View attachment 272747
> View attachment 272749



So good to have you back on board [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I have nearly caught up with my post-holiday chores. How is it that a week away, with only one suitcase between us, can generate so much laundry?!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I have nearly caught up with my post-holiday chores. How is it that a week away, with only one suitcase between us, can generate so much laundry?!


It's magic!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Did the chicks survive? And did they stay that colour?


The chicks survived and the color was gone after they got rid of the baby feathers. ( don't know the correct name for baby feathers)


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It’s just past 3am and I am going to try and sleep some.. been one of those irritatingly restless nights[emoji35]...


Just saw this post. Hope you caught up on your sleep.


----------



## Ray--Opo

johnandjade said:


> Miss womblyn!!!!! [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Johnandjade are you one of the first in the CDR? Are you able to award points when someone mentions cheese?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Johnandjade are you one of the first in the CDR? Are you able to award points when someone mentions cheese?


Nope - that honor only goes to our fearless leader, @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. I thought I was all caught up here and found a lot of posts I have missed. If I didn't respond to any of you. I didn't realize. 
Anyways another doctors app. today. This is for my breathing. What ever that kind of doctor is . I have gave up trying to remember the difference between the specialist .
Thanks for my wife Rose to keep everything in order. 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Nope - that honor only goes to our fearless leader, @Tidgy's Dad


Darn I have so many cheese jokes.


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning wibbelers!!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Momof4

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning wibbelers!!



Good morning John!! 
How was your day? Where are you working these days? 
Every time I detail my car I think of you[emoji3]


----------



## Momof4

@Bee62
Sabine are you near the Magdeburg zoo? 
Sorry I don’t know the geography of Germany.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Did the chicks survive? And did they stay that colour?



Dying Easter chicks or ducks is a common practice here in the us.. hatcheries inject thousands of eggs in Easter colors and ship out the babies to farm market stores during the holiday season. They sell like crazy but all the babies eventually loose their Easter dyed baby fluff and the normal feathers come in like every other regular bird


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. I thought I was all caught up here and found a lot of posts I have missed. If I didn't respond to any of you. I didn't realize.
> Anyways another doctors app. today. This is for my breathing. What ever that kind of doctor is . I have gave up trying to remember the difference between the specialist .
> Thanks for my wife Rose to keep everything in order.
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Good luck!


----------



## EllieMay

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning wibbelers!!



Good morning and welcome back! I’m Heather from East Texas. I joined the forum and the CDR last year when I got my first sulcatas. I see that you were missed here and have many friends. I hope to be one among them. Keep your head up and the good times coming!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Dying Easter chicks or ducks is a common practice here in the us.. hatcheries inject thousands of eggs in Easter colors and ship out the babies to farm market stores during the holiday season. They sell like crazy but all the babies eventually loose their Easter dyed baby fluff and the normal feathers come in like every other regular bird



Wait....are you sure they “inject” the eggs? I thought they did the coloring on the baby chicks...

Baby feathers = pin feathers...


----------



## johnandjade

Momof4 said:


> Good morning John!!
> How was your day? Where are you working these days?
> Every time I detail my car I think of you[emoji3]


Still cleaning cars but been some big changes  

Off work today, doggy sitting for parents and watched my wee niec for a while as well . Hope all is well with you x


----------



## johnandjade

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and welcome back! I’m Heather from East Texas. I joined the forum and the CDR last year when I got my first sulcatas. I see that you were missed here and have many friends. I hope to be one among them. Keep your head up and the good times coming!


Yes its an awesome place to be  

John in Scotland, recent hermans divorcee


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> Yes its an awesome place to be
> 
> John in Scotland, recent hermans divorcee


Wait. . . does that mean Jade kept Fido? Oh no!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Wait. . . does that mean Jade kept Fido? Oh no!!!


Yeah, i have stressed to her she can contact me at any time about all the animals, even just to clean them out . Also asked her to come on here for help if she didn't want to deal with me


----------



## johnandjade

But i do have a new brother


----------



## johnandjade

Coco


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> Coco
> View attachment 272800
> View attachment 272801


He looks very regal - but nothing can compare to having a tortoise.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fresh greens, for Sully of course, from our local International Market.

Dandelion/Chicory, Cactus Pads, Aloe and some Kale.


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Fresh greens, for Sully of course, from our local International Market.
> 
> Dandelion/Chicory, Cactus Pads, Aloe and some Kale.
> 
> View attachment 272802



Jackpot!!


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay
So you guys are missing the bad weather? I’m so glad!! It’s so scary out there!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

johnandjade said:


> Yes its an awesome place to be
> 
> John in Scotland, recent hermans divorcee


Hello John! I'm Anne, currently living in North Florida. In fact, I have lived within the same 45-mile radius all my life, with the exception of the three years I lived in the UK. That was more than a decade ago, but there are still times I get a bit nostalgic and homesick for that side of the pond.

We (the more recent CDR roomies) have heard lots of good things about you, and I am glad you're back in the CDR so we can interact more directly.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Dying Easter chicks or ducks is a common practice here in the us.. hatcheries inject thousands of eggs in Easter colors and ship out the babies to farm market stores during the holiday season. They sell like crazy but all the babies eventually loose their Easter dyed baby fluff and the normal feathers come in like every other regular bird


Some states prohibit dyeing chicks, even bunnies, and other baby animals. I don't think Florida allows it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I have pretty much stopped carrying a bag unless I really have to. I have a couple of backpack style “purses” (as you Americans call them) which I only use if things won’t fit in my pockets.


I carry a small purse inside my backpack, and the backpack travels with me most everywhere. When I go shopping, I carry the purse, but the backpack stays in my vehicle.

I tend to travel heavy. It probably comes from my emergency management background.


----------



## CarolM

Guess what arrived today. Yayyy the dandelion seeds have arrived @Maro2Bear. Thank you so much Mark. It only took a month. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. I thought I was all caught up here and found a lot of posts I have missed. If I didn't respond to any of you. I didn't realize.
> Anyways another doctors app. today. This is for my breathing. What ever that kind of doctor is . I have gave up trying to remember the difference between the specialist .
> Thanks for my wife Rose to keep everything in order.
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Good luck Ray. And I don't know what they are called either. It's a good thing that Rose knows.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Dying Easter chicks or ducks is a common practice here in the us.. hatcheries inject thousands of eggs in Easter colors and ship out the babies to farm market stores during the holiday season. They sell like crazy but all the babies eventually loose their Easter dyed baby fluff and the normal feathers come in like every other regular bird


I have never heard about that. What dye do they use?


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Guess what arrived today. Yayyy the dandelion seeds have arrived @Maro2Bear. Thank you so much Mark. It only took a month. [emoji23]
> View attachment 272818



Wow!! That was fast!! 
Good luck with them!!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! That was fast!!
> Good luck with them!!


I know. Who can figure out our postal system. [emoji85]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Guess what arrived today. Yayyy the dandelion seeds have arrived @Maro2Bear. Thank you so much Mark. It only took a month. [emoji23]
> View attachment 272818



Wow.....i better send the next batch now!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> No Rose didn't make her bag. My mother in laws name is Mirla but we call her Nanay.


My best friend's name is Nawatha but we call her Nay. So that will be easy to remember. I always hate something I make at first. I am my own worst critic. Our family also used to call my grandmother Naynay. I've also had only one other Rose in my life. She was my mother in law. We were really close and I miss her to this day. It's strange but nice how the CDR mimics my life.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> @Bee62
> Sabine are you near the Magdeburg zoo?
> Sorry I don’t know the geography of Germany.


No, Magdeburg is 2 hours car ride away. Why do you ask ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I have pretty much stopped carrying a bag unless I really have to. I have a couple of backpack style “purses” (as you Americans call them) which I only use if things won’t fit in my pockets.


I tried a really cute backpack too and my pockets won't work for what I have to carry with me when I shop...or I wouldn't be carrying one either.


----------



## Bee62

Here a picture of Mrs. Fox. She is very shy and very thin. But she is visiting every evening. Today I have some pig bones, eggs and a can dog food for her and her little foxies.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Ray--Opo said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/Y3mwf4FH7hRjn2Xy8
> Can I get a HOLY COW!!!!


Yes,a big one!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Wow, all caught up. Well my latest rescue arrived on Sunday. She is beautiful. Her name is Ms Piggy.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, all caught up. Well my latest rescue arrived on Sunday. She is beautiful. Her name is Ms Piggy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272827


Hello Miss Piggy, but you don`t look like a pig.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> No, Magdeburg is 2 hours car ride away. Why do you ask ?



I’m on a live cam chat for the Magdeburg zoo. One of their giraffe is going to have a baby any day or month[emoji23]. 
We all watch so we don’t miss the big day. A lot of the chatters speak German and then there’s other languages mixed in. 
Have you been to their zoo?


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Here a picture of Mrs. Fox. She is very shy and very thin. But she is visiting every evening. Today I have some pig bones, eggs and a can dog food for her and her little foxies.
> 
> View attachment 272823



Awww, he’s cute!!


----------



## Momof4

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, all caught up. Well my latest rescue arrived on Sunday. She is beautiful. Her name is Ms Piggy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272827



She is beautiful!! Lucky you!! I love my RES!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait....are you sure they “inject” the eggs? I thought they did the coloring on the baby chicks...
> 
> Baby feathers = pin feathers...



I do know that they inject the eggs but I couldn’t remember the the word for the pin feathers [emoji12]


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. I thought I was all caught up here and found a lot of posts I have missed. If I didn't respond to any of you. I didn't realize.
> Anyways another doctors app. today. This is for my breathing. What ever that kind of doctor is . I have gave up trying to remember the difference between the specialist .
> Thanks for my wife Rose to keep everything in order.
> Hope everyone has a great day!


A doctor who can keep you breathing is a good one in my opinion!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> I’m on a live cam chat for the Magdeburg zoo. One of their giraffe is going to have a baby any day or month[emoji23].
> We all watch so we don’t miss the big day. A lot of the chatters speak German and then there’s other languages mixed in.
> Have you been to their zoo?


No, I`ve never been in that zoo.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Baby feathers = pin feathers...


........or down...........


----------



## EllieMay

johnandjade said:


> But i do have a new brother
> View attachment 272799



I love labs! Have a couple that are getting pretty aged now. A chocolate female and a Giant yellow male. Of course, they are both severely over weight in their retirement phase


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Yeah, i have stressed to her she can contact me at any time about all the animals, even just to clean them out . Also asked her to come on here for help if she didn't want to deal with me


I am so sorry that Fido is no longer with you John, he was in good hands with you.
I hope she will look after him properly.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> So you guys are missing the bad weather? I’m so glad!! It’s so scary out there!!



It is gorgeous and 90 degrees... there is an occasional rumble of thunder to remind us it’s near but nothing like what was predicted ..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 272831


Ahhhh, the mozzarella, pesto, and sliced tomatoes... Makes me miss the UK, actually.  Of course, the Wensleydale, rocket, and cherry tomatoes sounds really good, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Here a picture of Mrs. Fox. She is very shy and very thin. But she is visiting every evening. Today I have some pig bones, eggs and a can dog food for her and her little foxies.
> 
> View attachment 272823


They are beautiful creatures and she is waiting patiently for her friend. 
It upsets me that people hunt them for fun with dogs here in the UK under the guise of trail hunting.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I have never heard about that. What dye do they use?



Just food coloring... I bought a purple duck and a green duck when my daughter was younger. They were just white ducks all grown up.. I think more and more states are getting away from it because people worry about the animals safety.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Here a picture of Mrs. Fox. She is very shy and very thin. But she is visiting every evening. Today I have some pig bones, eggs and a can dog food for her and her little foxies.
> 
> View attachment 272823



Oh how beautiful!!! Thank you so much Sabine! Was she disturbed at all?


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, all caught up. Well my latest rescue arrived on Sunday. She is beautiful. Her name is Ms Piggy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272827



Welcome Mrs Piggy!! Lucky you [emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 272831



I’m a bloomer.. white


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It is gorgeous and 90 degrees... there is an occasional rumble of thunder to remind us it’s near but nothing like what was predicted ..


Thank goodness it missed you the floods in some areas were horrendous. 
I was worried about Toretto and his pals as well as you and your family.
Glad all is well with everyone.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Ahhhh, the mozzarella, pesto, and sliced tomatoes... Makes me miss the UK, actually.  Of course, the Wensleydale, rocket, and cherry tomatoes sounds really good, too.



I’m with you! I don’t do fruit on my entree


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful creatures and she is waiting patiently for her friend.
> It upsets me that people hunt them for fun with dogs here in the UK under the guise of trail hunting.


With a little bit luck in a few weeks Mr. and Mrs. Fox will bring their little foxes to the place where they daily get food. But when a huntsman see them he will shoot them.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 272831


Brown bloomer with cheddar, rocket and sliced or cherry tomatoes, with grapes and apple as a side for me. 
Thanks - if the dandelion seeds are anything to go by I'll expect it in a month!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Brown bloomer with cheddar, rocket and sliced or cherry tomatoes, with grapes and apple as a side for me.
> Thanks - if the dandelion seeds are anything to go by I'll expect it in a month!



Aaagh, of course. With a dash of mold. Yes.

Or....blue cheese......


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> With a little bit luck in a few weeks Mr. and Mrs. Fox will bring their little foxes to the place where they daily get food. But when a huntsman see them he will shoot them.


It is very sad that people can't just leave nature be. 
It will be a quicker end for them than being terrified and chased for miles, then torn apart though.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 272831


I miss an old rye that Krogers used to have with swiss. I also love sliced fresh tomato on real soft white.


Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 272831


ok I got taken somewhere else in nevernever land


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Oh how beautiful!!! Thank you so much Sabine! Was she disturbed at all?


No, you cannot disturb a hungry fox. They are very smart. They know that the street latern gets dark at 00:00. They wait until it is completely dark on the street and then they`ll get their food I took out. Clever foxies !


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, all caught up. Well my latest rescue arrived on Sunday. She is beautiful. Her name is Ms Piggy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272827


He's gorgeous and looks very relaxed about having a new home.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> It is very sad that people can't just leave nature be.
> It will be a quicker end for them than being terrified and chased for miles, then torn apart though.


I thought that to hunt foxes with horses is forbidden in the UK ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

More garden, lawn and tree work today. I still need to go in the back garden and strim the edges where I cut grass.
I used up additional time today working on the second downed pine tree. 

Need to make hay while the Sun dhines = cut the largest trees first with the new sharp chainsaw blade.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I thought that to hunt foxes with horses is forbidden in the UK ?


Yes it is however the hunters pretend they are trail hunting but buy fox urine from abroad and deliberately lay the scent in areas where they know there are foxes and then they say that they can't stop the dogs. They also have thugs who go and dig out a fox den so that any parents and cubs get killed by the dogs. 
The police know it is going on but rarely prosecute and some police forces side with the hunters. There are lots of groups called saboteurs who try to disrupt the hunts in a peaceful way.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me to everyone in the CDR.
Happy Weds to those still in the middle of it and Happy Thursday to those of us who have just started a new day.
Lola has ventured out further into the garden and for longer today. 
He stopped to eat some clover but wouldn't lie down and bask. He preferred to wander in and out of his room, so he has had a lot of exercise and spent quite a bit of time in the sun today. 
I've learnt its best to leave him to his own devices because if I put him out he just panics and rushes straight in - silly tort!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh....another FITBIT milestone...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me to everyone in the CDR.
> Happy Weds to those still in the middle of it and Happy Thursday to those of us who have just started a new day.
> Lola has ventured out further into the garden and for longer today.
> He stopped to eat some clover but wouldn't lie down and bask. He preferred to wander in and out of his room, so he has had a lot of exercise and spent quite a bit of time in the sun today.
> I've learnt its best to leave him to his own devices because if I put him out he just panics and rushes straight in - silly tort!



Yes, they are silly and I think know what’s best. Beautiful warm day here, some sun, some clouds. Our Sully just now at 1900 came out of the warm “night box” to have breakfast, lunch and dinner. Go figure.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, they are silly and I think know what’s best. Beautiful warm day here, some sun, some clouds. Our Sully just now at 1900 came out of the warm “night box” to have breakfast, lunch and dinner. Go figure.



We have a few warm days of about 60-65F ahead but then back down to mid 50s next week. 
My garden is very sheltered and south facing so it will be warmer there, and I'm sure Lola will find his way out, then in, then back out and in etc etc etc for at least some of the day.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....another FITBIT milestone...
> 
> View attachment 272842


Congratulations - you'd better sit down before you fall down after all that!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I must love you and leave you now as I say Nos Da!
Enjoy the rest of Weds and have a great Friday Eve tomorrow!
Night Nght!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness it missed you the floods in some areas were horrendous.
> I was worried about Toretto and his pals as well as you and your family.
> Glad all is well with everyone.



Thanks Lyn!! Hope Lola is well and getting more courageous by the day for you! You getting around even better now? Think you’ll be ready for the school year?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh, of course. With a dash of mold. Yes.
> 
> Or....blue cheese......



nasty!!! That’s just too much age[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me to everyone in the CDR.
> Happy Weds to those still in the middle of it and Happy Thursday to those of us who have just started a new day.
> Lola has ventured out further into the garden and for longer today.
> He stopped to eat some clover but wouldn't lie down and bask. He preferred to wander in and out of his room, so he has had a lot of exercise and spent quite a bit of time in the sun today.
> I've learnt its best to leave him to his own devices because if I put him out he just panics and rushes straight in - silly tort!



GOOD JOB Lola!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well I must love you and leave you now as I say Nos Da!
> Enjoy the rest of Weds and have a great Friday Eve tomorrow!
> Night Nght!!


Love you too and have a good night's sleep.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Just food coloring... I bought a purple duck and a green duck when my daughter was younger. They were just white ducks all grown up.. I think more and more states are getting away from it because people worry about the animals safety.


I'm so glad that people are getting away from that. I haven't seen a dyed chick for years. I really like seeing their real baby colors better anyway. When I go to my local farm store in the spring, I always check out the babys.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> More garden, lawn and tree work today. I still need to go in the back garden and strim the edges where I cut grass.
> I used up additional time today working on the second downed pine tree.
> 
> Need to make hay while the Sun dhines = cut the largest trees first with the new sharp chainsaw blade.


Oh me oh my! No wonder you'd love to move to Florida. Where I was there wasn't much yardwork in the winter...and in the summer it was flooded. So at least not much mowing. Just an occasional hurricane that might down a tree or 2. But really not quite as bad as what goes on further north. Tornadoes...what I loved about Florida was the blue sky! The swamp noises in the summer. The simplicity of the people. The wildlife. The somewhat isolation because of the small numbers of people in the area that I lived in. You can drive for miles and not see another car. It was hard to get used to even with my background but I grew to love it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....i better send the next batch now!


[emoji23] [emoji126] [emoji23] [emoji126] [emoji23] [emoji126]


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow, all caught up. Well my latest rescue arrived on Sunday. She is beautiful. Her name is Ms Piggy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272827


She is beautiful. What is her story?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 272831


They all look yummy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Just food coloring... I bought a purple duck and a green duck when my daughter was younger. They were just white ducks all grown up.. I think more and more states are getting away from it because people worry about the animals safety.


I can imagine. But still very surreal for me, as I had no clue you could do that. I have never seen it done before.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> With a little bit luck in a few weeks Mr. and Mrs. Fox will bring their little foxes to the place where they daily get food. But when a huntsman see them he will shoot them.


Well I hope that they stay safe. Poor things.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Brown bloomer with cheddar, rocket and sliced or cherry tomatoes, with grapes and apple as a side for me.
> Thanks - if the dandelion seeds are anything to go by I'll expect it in a month!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> More garden, lawn and tree work today. I still need to go in the back garden and strim the edges where I cut grass.
> I used up additional time today working on the second downed pine tree.
> 
> Need to make hay while the Sun dhines = cut the largest trees first with the new sharp chainsaw blade.


You sure are industrious.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is however the hunters pretend they are trail hunting but buy fox urine from abroad and deliberately lay the scent in areas where they know there are foxes and then they say that they can't stop the dogs. They also have thugs who go and dig out a fox den so that any parents and cubs get killed by the dogs.
> The police know it is going on but rarely prosecute and some police forces side with the hunters. There are lots of groups called saboteurs who try to disrupt the hunts in a peaceful way.


That is so sad.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me to everyone in the CDR.
> Happy Weds to those still in the middle of it and Happy Thursday to those of us who have just started a new day.
> Lola has ventured out further into the garden and for longer today.
> He stopped to eat some clover but wouldn't lie down and bask. He preferred to wander in and out of his room, so he has had a lot of exercise and spent quite a bit of time in the sun today.
> I've learnt its best to leave him to his own devices because if I put him out he just panics and rushes straight in - silly tort!


Oh Well done Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....another FITBIT milestone...
> 
> View attachment 272842


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, they are silly and I think know what’s best. Beautiful warm day here, some sun, some clouds. Our Sully just now at 1900 came out of the warm “night box” to have breakfast, lunch and dinner. Go figure.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well I must love you and leave you now as I say Nos Da!
> Enjoy the rest of Weds and have a great Friday Eve tomorrow!
> Night Nght!!


Night night Lyn


----------



## CarolM

I wanted to say Happy Friday all ( because it feels like Friday to me) but sadly it is not![emoji24] [emoji24] So Happy Thursday instead. I hope you all have an awesome day.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got nothing to add to the conversation, but needed a place marker for next time I pop in.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lyn!! Hope Lola is well and getting more courageous by the day for you! You getting around even better now? Think you’ll be ready for the school year?


Hi Heather, I would be better if I had at least 1 good leg, but I am getting around and trying to do more walking.
All being well I hope to start back to school on a phased return in a couple of weeks - that's where I do one day to start then build up to a full week. Outdoor activities are a no no for the rest of this school year  Still waiting on my knee xray results though.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - another week has flown by.
It's a beautiful morning here so hopefully Lola will venture out again for a blast of uvb even if he is doing the hokey cokey and going 'in out, in out, and shaking it all about it about' !!!
Hope everyone has a good day - not long till the weekend


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I wanted to say Happy Friday all ( because it feels like Friday to me) but sadly it is not![emoji24] [emoji24] So Happy Thursday instead. I hope you all have an awesome day.



Thank you Carol! At least now you can happy Thursday AND happy Friday . Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I've got nothing to add to the conversation, but needed a place marker for next time I pop in.



Sometimes the quietest moments say the most.... right?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather, I would be better if I had at least 1 good leg, but I am getting around and trying to do more walking.
> All being well I hope to start back to school on a phased return in a couple of weeks - that's where I do one day to start then build up to a full week. Outdoor activities are a no no for the rest of this school year  Still waiting on my knee xray results though.



Well the phased return sounds great! I’m sure you miss teaching and hopefully that will give you a good uplifting feeling! I’m keeping my hopes up for good X-ray results for you!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is however the hunters pretend they are trail hunting but buy fox urine from abroad and deliberately lay the scent in areas where they know there are foxes and then they say that they can't stop the dogs. They also have thugs who go and dig out a fox den so that any parents and cubs get killed by the dogs.
> The police know it is going on but rarely prosecute and some police forces side with the hunters. There are lots of groups called saboteurs who try to disrupt the hunts in a peaceful way.


Ah, I understand. It is the same with Japan who is hunting wales only for scientific investigation. Only a big, big lie.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Guess what arrived today. Yayyy the dandelion seeds have arrived @Maro2Bear. Thank you so much Mark. It only took a month. [emoji23]
> View attachment 272818



Wow! That’s speedy for your post!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cheese and great sandwiches, this popped in my TWITTER today. Hands down the Brown Bloomer for me. The Wensleydale tops it. But, I enjoy a nice aged brie too. Hmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 272831



Ooh, I could have all of those


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> I thought that to hunt foxes with horses is forbidden in the UK ?



It is. The hunts are supposed only to do drag trail hunting. Occasionally the hounds “pick up the scent of a fox” and follow that instead with the inevitable result. It is debatable how accidental it is that the hounds know how to follow a real fox trail. The drag scent is aniseed...


----------



## Reptilony

Image of the day?


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day?
> View attachment 272858



Odd!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday I went to buy a new phone which wasn’t as straightforward as it should have been. And then I had a governor meeting in the evening. I do finally have the phone set up and working, so hopefully there will be no further glitches in my attention to the CDR!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday I went to buy a new phone which wasn’t as straightforward as it should have been. And then I had a governor meeting in the evening. I do finally have the phone set up and working, so hopefully there will be no further glitches in my attention to the CDR!


I know how that goes. I have been putting off getting a new phone and dragging my feet about upgrading my phone's operating system. I hate phone shopping even worse than I hate grocery shopping and clothes shopping.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Well I hope that they stay safe. Poor things.


Yes, foxes are poor creatures in Germany. They can be shot almost all time of the year. Only the time when female foxes have their pups the females are protected against shooting. But which huntsman knows if he shoots a female or a male from a distance of some 100 meters and at night ?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> She is beautiful. What is her story?


The guy that had her, raised her from a hatchling. They were moving and could not take her and thought it better to give her up. That’s all I know. She has adjusted very well so far, only thing is I have not seen her bask yet. But that will come.


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day?
> View attachment 272858


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It is. The hunts are supposed only to do drag trail hunting. Occasionally the hounds “pick up the scent of a fox” and follow that instead with the inevitable result. It is debatable how accidental it is that the hounds know how to follow a real fox trail. The drag scent is aniseed...


I never heard that foxes smell like aniseed....


----------



## Bee62

My Thursday minion for you all:


----------



## Bee62




----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know how that goes. I have been putting off getting a new phone and dragging my feet about upgrading my phone's operating system. I hate phone shopping even worse than I hate grocery shopping and clothes shopping.



My old phone was 5 years old and randomly switched off as the battery got to around 10%. It did good service, and I got my money’s worth from it, but it was time to go. 

The new one is so much faster and the battery lasts more than a few hours! It lasts more than a day actually as I haven’t charged it yet!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


>



I love that song and video [emoji1]


----------



## Ben02

Technically finished secondary school today, woohoo!!!! Still have to come in for exams though.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Technically finished secondary school today, woohoo!!!! Still have to come in for exams though.



Good luck with the exams Ben.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with the exams Ben.


Thank you, I’m half way there


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> My old phone was 5 years old and randomly switched off as the battery got to around 10%. It did good service, and I got my money’s worth from it, but it was time to go.
> 
> The new one is so much faster and the battery lasts more than a few hours! It lasts more than a day actually as I haven’t charged it yet!!


What phone is it?


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....another FITBIT milestone...
> 
> View attachment 272842



Awesome Mark!! 
I’m addicted to my FitBit!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off on another long weekend of kayaking early tomorrow. We’ll drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore, load boats onto a ferry, and end up in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay @ Tangier Island. Wxr is looking good. No reliable phone or internet service. We’re going back in time.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ing-seas-tangier-island-chesapeake-book-talk/


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> What phone is it?



The new one is an iphone xs. I got £50 off as a price match with John Lewis and then £135 trade in for my 5 year old iphone 6. So it still cost a lot of money, but if it lasts me at least as long as the 6 then it isn’t so bad. 

Apparently the 5S and 6 will go out of support in September when the new version of iOS is released so it was time to think about changing anyway.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> The new one is an iphone xs. I got £50 off as a price match with John Lewis and then £135 trade in for my 5 year old iphone 6. So it still cost a lot of money, but if it lasts me at least as long as the 6 then it isn’t so bad.
> 
> Apparently the 5S and 6 will go out of support in September when the new version of iOS is released so it was time to think about changing anyway.


Oh really, I’ve got a 6s. Maybe that’s a good excuse to pester dad about getting a new one


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather, I would be better if I had at least 1 good leg, but I am getting around and trying to do more walking.
> All being well I hope to start back to school on a phased return in a couple of weeks - that's where I do one day to start then build up to a full week. Outdoor activities are a no no for the rest of this school year  Still waiting on my knee xray results though.


They sure do take long to give you answers.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Carol! At least now you can happy Thursday AND happy Friday . Hope your day is wonderful!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - another week has flown by.
> It's a beautiful morning here so hopefully Lola will venture out again for a blast of uvb even if he is doing the hokey cokey and going 'in out, in out, and shaking it all about it about' !!!
> Hope everyone has a good day - not long till the weekend


Have a supa dupa day Lola and Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day?
> View attachment 272858


[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday I went to buy a new phone which wasn’t as straightforward as it should have been. And then I had a governor meeting in the evening. I do finally have the phone set up and working, so hopefully there will be no further glitches in my attention to the CDR!


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> The guy that had her, raised her from a hatchling. They were moving and could not take her and thought it better to give her up. That’s all I know. She has adjusted very well so far, only thing is I have not seen her bask yet. But that will come.


Well she could not have gone to a better home.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Technically finished secondary school today, woohoo!!!! Still have to come in for exams though.


Whoohoo. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Off on another long weekend of kayaking early tomorrow. We’ll drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore, load boats onto a ferry, and end up in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay @ Tangier Island. Wxr is looking good. No reliable phone or internet service. We’re going back in time.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ing-seas-tangier-island-chesapeake-book-talk/
> 
> View attachment 272866


Have fun. And see you on the home side whenever you are back.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done. 
I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then. 
Ray


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, here's hoping for a speedy recovery, Ray. And don't forget. . . we're pretty good at cheering people up. We're going to miss you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray



Hang in there Ray. Maybe TFO helps you with some distractions!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know how that goes. I have been putting off getting a new phone and dragging my feet about upgrading my phone's operating system. I hate phone shopping even worse than I hate grocery shopping and clothes shopping.


I'm hoping and praying I don't have to get a new phone soon. I'm wearing this one out on the CDR. I have a laptop but I like my phone so much better.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Oh really, I’ve got a 6s. Maybe that’s a good excuse to pester dad about getting a new one



6S will stay in support. It’s the original 6 that’s passing on. Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## JoesMum

An enjoyable and interesting read: National Geographic article about Aldabra island and its torts on their home turf
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...graphs-tortoises-on-aldabra-atoll-seychelles/


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> 6S will stay in support. It’s the original 6 that’s passing on. Sorry to disappoint!


Dammit


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray


I'm so sorry to see that. You and your family have been through so much. I'll be thinking and praying for you while you recover from another setback.


----------



## Maro2Bear

All those storms thst were out West just arrived. Tornado warning right now in downtown DC


----------



## Cathie G

johnandjade said:


> Yes its an awesome place to be
> 
> John in Scotland, recent hermans divorcee


Hello, I'm Cathie and CDR is a wonderful place to be. I only joined TFO in August 2018. I can always count on the people here for info and a good laugh. Thanks for putting up with my mouth...


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Image of the day?
> View attachment 272858


She must be a workaholic. She's stretching herself so thin...


----------



## johnandjade

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray


Try stay positive, you got a very caring and understanding family here if you need to talk


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> All those storms thst were out West just arrived. Tornado warning right now in downtown DC
> 
> View attachment 272885


Our sky turned so dark this early morning that it looked like dusk almost night. It must be a fast moving storm system. Hope it moves along quickly for you also.


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray



When your ready to crawl out of your hole , we’ll be here for you.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray



Oh no  I hope you get better news soon


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Try stay positive, you got a very caring and understanding family here if you need to talk



Well said John


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday I went to buy a new phone which wasn’t as straightforward as it should have been. And then I had a governor meeting in the evening. I do finally have the phone set up and working, so hopefully there will be no further glitches in my attention to the CDR!



Yay!!’ Back in touch)


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Technically finished secondary school today, woohoo!!!! Still have to come in for exams though.



Congrats! I’m sure your exams will be a breeze! Study and relax!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray



Awww Ray... I’m so sorry to read this.. please try to stay positive. We are all pulling for you. We’ll be here when you need to unload PRAYERS!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> All those storms thst were out West just arrived. Tornado warning right now in downtown DC
> 
> View attachment 272885



Anchor down and stay safe.. and then Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray


Good luck for you Ray and pop in whenever you can.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> An enjoyable and interesting read: National Geographic article about Aldabra island and its torts on their home turf
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...graphs-tortoises-on-aldabra-atoll-seychelles/
> View attachment 272884


Thank you for the link. The article was interesting and the photos were amazing.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Ah, I understand. It is the same with Japan who is hunting wales only for scientific investigation. Only a big, big lie.


Exactly and I believe they are starting whaling for commercial use again in July because they say whale numbers have recovered enough for them to do it.
Shameful!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday I went to buy a new phone which wasn’t as straightforward as it should have been. And then I had a governor meeting in the evening. I do finally have the phone set up and working, so hopefully there will be no further glitches in my attention to the CDR!


I have been putting off getting a new phone for ages. I had to buy a very basic unlocked, no sim phone when I came out of hospital as the touch screen had gone on my 8 year old Nokia Asha phone and I needed one for emergencies when I was home alone, but it really is a cheap and cheerful model that just lets me text and call (it does have a torch though!).
I don't want an all singing, all dancing phone. I don't need the internet and loads of apps and they are so big now! Anyway I will get one with a camera - one day


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Technically finished secondary school today, woohoo!!!! Still have to come in for exams though.


Did you have a Record of Achievement ceremony and do the shirt signing thing that our kids like to do on the last day they will all be together in school?
Time to knuckle down now and get all those GCSEs under your belt!
Hope they are all going OK and will continue to go well for you, Ben!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Off on another long weekend of kayaking early tomorrow. We’ll drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore, load boats onto a ferry, and end up in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay @ Tangier Island. Wxr is looking good. No reliable phone or internet service. We’re going back in time.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ing-seas-tangier-island-chesapeake-book-talk/
> 
> View attachment 272866


Sounds great.
Will you leave Sully out while you are away or will he be secure inside?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Oh really, I’ve got a 6s. Maybe that’s a good excuse to pester dad about getting a new one


Maybe he'll get you one if you do well in your exams!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> They sure do take long to give you answers.


Yup they certainly do!
I rang the surgery again today as the x-ray was taken 4 weeks ago, but nothing arrived yet.
Apparently we have a shortage of radiologists - the ones who interpret the results.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Have a supa dupa day Lola and Lyn.


We did thank you. it was quite warm and sunny until this evening.
Lola has walked all day today - it's a wonder he hasn't worn his little legs down!
He wouldn't bask inside or out, but he did have good nibble in his clover patch.
I should get him a Fitbit to see if he can reach the Great Barrier Reef level too.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray


Sorry to hear you had disappointing news, Ray, but stay positive and I hope you'll be back with us sooner rather than later. I'll be thinking of you.
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> All those storms thst were out West just arrived. Tornado warning right now in downtown DC
> 
> View attachment 272885


Hope you are all safe and dry and that you don't lose any more trees.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening (or good morning if you're still up on this side of the pond).
I've managed to catch up with you. 
It's already Friday here and another long weekend coming up for us in the UK with our Spring Bank Holiday which always falls on the last Monday in May.
The schools or at least most of them, have half term holiday for the whole week. 
Anyway now I've read everyone's news it's heads under wings, beaks under blankets all eyes closed time.
So nos da and I'll not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Sounds great.
> Will you leave Sully out while you are away or will he be secure inside?



Wifey and Sully staying home this weekend. They are holding down the Fort.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hope you are all safe and dry and that you don't lose any more trees.



All safe. Trees and power lines down all over the greater Washington area. Many buildings and cars damaged by the trees being blown over.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yup they certainly do!
> I rang the surgery again today as the x-ray was taken 4 weeks ago, but nothing arrived yet.
> Apparently we have a shortage of radiologists - the ones who interpret the results.





Lyn W said:


> Yup they certainly do!
> I rang the surgery again today as the x-ray was taken 4 weeks ago, but nothing arrived yet.
> Apparently we have a shortage of radiologists - the ones who interpret the results.


We always have to wait for our doctor that ordered the test to tell us what the results are also. Sometimes you also have to wait for your appointment while a person (me) hangs by pins and needles. It sucks! I just try to keep moving without overdoing it. If I get to the point of pain I stop and rest. The next time I usually can get a little bit further. I'm sure you already know that. Next they'll be telling you to keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have been putting off getting a new phone for ages. I had to buy a very basic unlocked, no sim phone when I came out of hospital as the touch screen had gone on my 8 year old Nokia Asha phone and I needed one for emergencies when I was home alone, but it really is a cheap and cheerful model that just lets me text and call (it does have a torch though!).
> I don't want an all singing, all dancing phone. I don't need the internet and loads of apps and they are so big now! Anyway I will get one with a camera - one day


I don't know if you can get an LG where you are but I've always loved the camera on them. It's a simple phone with a neat camera whenever you do it?...


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> The new one is an iphone xs. I got £50 off as a price match with John Lewis and then £135 trade in for my 5 year old iphone 6. So it still cost a lot of money, but if it lasts me at least as long as the 6 then it isn’t so bad.
> 
> Apparently the 5S and 6 will go out of support in September when the new version of iOS is released so it was time to think about changing anyway.



Just got a 5se, will never update it. I’ve ad an android for quite some time now I see how much bloatware ios also have!! Almost went for a flip phone. I’ve heard mobile services are way cheaper in EU than here.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray


Oh no Ray. I am so sorry. Take as much time as you need. We will be here if you need us at any time. Big Hugs.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> 6S will stay in support. It’s the original 6 that’s passing on. Sorry to disappoint!


Lol.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> An enjoyable and interesting read: National Geographic article about Aldabra island and its torts on their home turf
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...graphs-tortoises-on-aldabra-atoll-seychelles/
> View attachment 272884


Will read it a little later on.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> All those storms thst were out West just arrived. Tornado warning right now in downtown DC
> 
> View attachment 272885


Keep safe Mark and batten down the hatches!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> She must be a workaholic. She's stretching herself so thin...


Ha ha ha. Good come back.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yup they certainly do!
> I rang the surgery again today as the x-ray was taken 4 weeks ago, but nothing arrived yet.
> Apparently we have a shortage of radiologists - the ones who interpret the results.


Mmm. That is not good. But I would have thought your doctor should be able to interpret them as well. Anyway I hope that they get the results sooner rather than later.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We did thank you. it was quite warm and sunny until this evening.
> Lola has walked all day today - it's a wonder he hasn't worn his little legs down!
> He wouldn't bask inside or out, but he did have good nibble in his clover patch.
> I should get him a Fitbit to see if he can reach the Great Barrier Reef level too.


Lol, now that would be an interesting experiment!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening (or good morning if you're still up on this side of the pond).
> I've managed to catch up with you.
> It's already Friday here and another long weekend coming up for us in the UK with our Spring Bank Holiday which always falls on the last Monday in May.
> The schools or at least most of them, have half term holiday for the whole week.
> Anyway now I've read everyone's news it's heads under wings, beaks under blankets all eyes closed time.
> So nos da and I'll not see you tomorrow!


Nighty night Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> All safe. Trees and power lines down all over the greater Washington area. Many buildings and cars damaged by the trees being blown over.


[emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. It was not so busy last night. It is getting colder here. But we still have the sun out. We have had only a small amount of decent rain. I really hope that this winter is better as far as rain is concerned, although I have not seen that so far. It is Friday, yayyyy. Tomorrow I am taking the dogs for their vaccinations. So it will be up early. And this afternoon is Jarrods last hockey match for this term. @Kristoff I haven't seen you popping in for a few days. Are you okay, or just preparing yourself for a hectic weekend?
Have a SUPA DUPA Friday everyone.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Did you have a Record of Achievement ceremony and do the shirt signing thing that our kids like to do on the last day they will all be together in school?
> Time to knuckle down now and get all those GCSEs under your belt!
> Hope they are all going OK and will continue to go well for you, Ben!


Thank you, yes there were people signing shirts but they mostly did it in their yearbooks.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We did thank you. it was quite warm and sunny until this evening.
> Lola has walked all day today - it's a wonder he hasn't worn his little legs down!
> He wouldn't bask inside or out, but he did have good nibble in his clover patch.
> I should get him a Fitbit to see if he can reach the Great Barrier Reef level too.



At least he was outside! It is progress


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Just got a 5se, will never update it. I’ve ad an android for quite some time now I see how much bloatware ios also have!! Almost went for a flip phone. I’ve heard mobile services are way cheaper in EU than here.



iOS doesn’t install bloatware from third parties. The pre-installed apps can all be removed if not required. I suspect the 5se will go out of support in September too. It will be OK for a while, but the apps will stop working and the operating system won’t get security updates any more


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It’s a sunny Friday. 

We have dozens of starling fledglings in the garden. They are now unattended as their parents are off building nests for their next brood. The squabbling, etc is noisy. If one tries to get in the bird bath then they all do! Their flying isn’t terribly accurate and we here them hitting the conservatory regularly; no serious injuries yet so far thank goodness.

I have a hair cut to look forward to and ironing to not look forward to  Not see you later


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lol.



Just saw this on Twitter - https://www.idropnews.com/rumors/io...=052019&utm_term=bWFybzJiZWFyQHlhaG9vLmNvbQ==


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m up early...time to hit the road, Bay Bridge and Ferry. If i miss that boat....well, i miss the trip! Ogh, and it’s Memorial Day weekend... = nasty traffic and EVERYONE likes to head to the beaches.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Thank you, yes there were people signing shirts but they mostly did it in their yearbooks.


Much more sensible - I always think it's a waste of a good shirt when they are scribbled over!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m up early...time to hit the road, Bay Bridge and Ferry. If i miss that boat....well, i miss the trip! Ogh, and it’s Memorial Day weekend... = nasty traffic and EVERYONE likes to head to the beaches.


Have fun and drive carefully!!
Traffic will be bad throughout the UK this weekend too with people trying to get away for the bank holiday and half term school holidays - I try to avoid motorways at all costs on bank holidays.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m up early...time to hit the road, Bay Bridge and Ferry. If i miss that boat....well, i miss the trip! Ogh, and it’s Memorial Day weekend... = nasty traffic and EVERYONE likes to head to the beaches.


mmmm Traffic is never nice.


----------



## aqualungs

Maro2Bear said:


> Off on another long weekend of kayaking early tomorrow. We’ll drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore, load boats onto a ferry, and end up in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay @ Tangier Island. Wxr is looking good. No reliable phone or internet service. We’re going back in time.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ing-seas-tangier-island-chesapeake-book-talk/
> 
> View attachment 272866



Very cool! My uncle lived on the Chesapeake bay. I had this cool raft with oars. I used to row around like a mad man.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s a sunny Friday.
> 
> We have dozens of starling fledglings in the garden. They are now unattended as their parents are off building nests for their next brood. The squabbling, etc is noisy. If one tries to get in the bird bath then they all do! Their flying isn’t terribly accurate and we here them hitting the conservatory regularly; no serious injuries yet so far thank goodness.
> 
> I have a hair cut to look forward to and ironing to not look forward to  Not see you later



I think you're gonna need a bigger bird bath!
Bless them - all trying to find their way in the big wide world.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and Happy Friday!!
I'm toying with the idea of catching a train into Cardiff for more wedding outfit searching.
If I dose myself up with my painkillers I should be OK. 
But on the other hand, it's a nice warm day and it would much more fun staying here watching Lola wander in and out of the garden. 
Maybe I've caught Lola's agoraphobia!! 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and Happy Friday!!
> I'm toying with the idea of catching a train into Cardiff for more wedding outfit searching.
> If I dose myself up with my painkillers I should be OK.
> But on the other hand, it's a nice warm day and it would much more fun staying here watching Lola wander in and out of the garden.
> Maybe I've caught Lola's agoraphobia!!
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Maybe you're just jealous that Lola never has to figure out what to wear for special occasions!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> iOS doesn’t install bloatware from third parties. The pre-installed apps can all be removed if not required. I suspect the 5se will go out of support in September too. It will be OK for a while, but the apps will stop working and the operating system won’t get security updates any more



Yeah, it’s their own apps but it’s still a lot of unecessary stuff and the apps can’t be deleted, wallet, apple watch, you are obligated to have an account, well anyway I always make a folder for useless apps with an Iphone. If the phone is not connected to wifi, the chances of being hacked are low, plus I put almost no personnal info on it.


----------



## Ben02

New tort added to the family. This is Margo, she is a mix between a Tunisian spurthigh and a Turkish spur thigh. She has got some pyramiding but she is a happy little tort


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> New tort added to the family. This is Margo, she is a mix between a Tunisian spurthigh and a Turkish spur thigh. She has got some pyramiding but she is a happy little tort



Welcome Margo! She is beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Friday!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I hate clothes shopping. However, when I do shop for clothes, I prefer to do it in person. If I find something I REALLY like, I may get a duplicate item or different colors online.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Guess what arrived today. Yayyy the dandelion seeds have arrived @Maro2Bear. Thank you so much Mark. It only took a month. [emoji23]
> View attachment 272818


That was quick! Is that the third shipment of dandelions out of the CDR? Third time's a charm?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Here a picture of Mrs. Fox. She is very shy and very thin. But she is visiting every evening. Today I have some pig bones, eggs and a can dog food for her and her little foxies.
> 
> View attachment 272823


Well done on the pic, Bee!


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> I’m on a live cam chat for the Magdeburg zoo. One of their giraffe is going to have a baby any day or month[emoji23].
> We all watch so we don’t miss the big day. A lot of the chatters speak German and then there’s other languages mixed in.
> Have you been to their zoo?


TORTOISE gift alert, everyone! Kathy loves giraffes


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....another FITBIT milestone...
> 
> View attachment 272842


If roommates haven't showered you with praise yet, well done, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wanted to say Happy Friday all ( because it feels like Friday to me) but sadly it is not![emoji24] [emoji24] So Happy Thursday instead. I hope you all have an awesome day.


I wished somebody a happy weekend yesterday.  Just a couple of days early...


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Yeah, it’s their own apps but it’s still a lot of unecessary stuff and the apps can’t be deleted, wallet, apple watch, you are obligated to have an account, well anyway I always make a folder for useless apps with an Iphone. If the phone is not connected to wifi, the chances of being hacked are low, plus I put almost no personnal info on it.


That's how it is on my Kindle too. It comes with about 25 apps on the home page, none of which I use, and they can't be deleted.


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Technically finished secondary school today, woohoo!!!! Still have to come in for exams though.


Congrats! Did you dress up for the day and throw out candy to younger classes only to gun them down with water guns? That's what Danish kids do on their last school day.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Off on another long weekend of kayaking early tomorrow. We’ll drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore, load boats onto a ferry, and end up in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay @ Tangier Island. Wxr is looking good. No reliable phone or internet service. We’re going back in time.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ing-seas-tangier-island-chesapeake-book-talk/
> 
> View attachment 272866


Hey, Tangier -- that's close to @Tidgy's Dad. Did know it was an island...


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, going to take a break from the TFO for awhile. News from my doctor was a bit alarming for me.
> My right lung that had 2 punctures in it from the accident. The lower 1/3 is not functioning and what was thought as scaring in the lung looks different. Plus my pulmonary arterial hypertension is progressing. So my oxygen saturation is staying low. So more imaging needs to be done.
> I am going to take a break from TFO for awhile and crawl back into my hole. I will try to check in now and then.
> Ray


Sorry to hear, Ray. Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> 6S will stay in support. It’s the original 6 that’s passing on. Sorry to disappoint!


You didn't read this post, @Ben02!


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> Congrats! Did you dress up for the day and throw out candy to younger classes only to gun them down with water guns? That's what Danish kids do on their last school day.


Not quite that, let’s just say they put a picture of the head teachers face on a very inappropriate picture.....


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> New tort added to the family. This is Margo, she is a mix between a Tunisian spurthigh and a Turkish spur thigh. She has got some pyramiding but she is a happy little tort


Welcome little Margo. What is her story?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That was quick! Is that the third shipment of dandelions out of the CDR? Third time's a charm?


I am hoping so too. Otherwise I am having as much luck as Mrs and Mr B are with their babies. [emoji85]


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Yeah, it’s their own apps but it’s still a lot of unecessary stuff and the apps can’t be deleted, wallet, apple watch, you are obligated to have an account, well anyway I always make a folder for useless apps with an Iphone. If the phone is not connected to wifi, the chances of being hacked are low, plus I put almost no personnal info on it.



I think everyone has a useless apps folder on an iphone 

Watch can definitely be deleted. 

Wallet can’t be deleted... but I use it. I use Apple Pay regularly (paying with contactless is widespread in the UK) and also have the StoCard app for loyalty cards and a chosen few are in my Wallet so I can access them quickly from the home screen.

App Store, Photos, Camera, Clock, Find iPhone, Safari and Wallet are the only apps that cannot be deleted. It is much better than it used to be.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> New tort added to the family. This is Margo, she is a mix between a Tunisian spurthigh and a Turkish spur thigh. She has got some pyramiding but she is a happy little tort



Hello Margo! I bet you have been enjoying today’s sun


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

I had my hair cut and then the weather was so lovely hat I went and did some gardening instead of the ironing. It was much more enjoyable than the ironing would have been, although it is quite humid so a shower was necessary afterwards undoing the good work the hairdresser did on my hair [emoji16]

I had a bush that had well outgrown its slot and, rather than dig it out, I have cut it right back and given it the chance to grow back. If it dies, it will be replaced. It’s had some fertiliser and is now getting a good soak from the the hose.


----------



## Kristoff

Good afternoon, roommates! I was swamped with work, volunteering, and, well, migraines. Almost looking forward to the weekend for a change! 

I accompanied daughter’s Year 2 as well as Year 3 classes to the Zoological Museum in Copenhagen. They have their own Diplodocus, much like the British Dippy, only called Misty. 

View attachment 272979


It was discovered by a 13-year-old and his younger brother who had been sent away to “just dig over there” and not disturb their paleontologist dad. 

The teachers then surprised me with a large and heavy gift as a token of appreciation. I very much want to keep it but am not sure how we can possibly take it to Canada:




The migraines are due to stress, exacerbated by an unpleasant situation involving some parents in our class—and me. A little private hell I brought upon myself. Serves me right for volunteering so much (and overestimating people’s intelligence). 

Sorry for being AWOL. Which, in Canadian English, seems to be AWL—from my reading this week.


----------



## Kristoff

Not sure the photo worked...


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Welcome little Margo. What is her story?


Her previous owner kept two different Greek subspecies together leading to Margo, she was the only one to hatch so she’s quite special. The lady couldn’t look after them any more so she offered them to the breeder who raised mine, he could only take the parents so he gave me Margo


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, roommates! I was swamped with work, volunteering, and, well, migraines. Almost looking forward to the weekend for a change!
> 
> I accompanied daughter’s Year 2 as well as Year 3 classes to the Zoological Museum in Copenhagen. They have their own Diplodocus, much like the British Dippy, only called Misty.
> 
> View attachment 272979
> 
> 
> It was discovered by a 13-year-old and his younger brother who had been sent away to “just dig over there” and not disturb their paleontologist dad.
> 
> The teachers then surprised me with a large and heavy gift as a token of appreciation. I very much want to keep it but am not sure how we can possibly take it to Canada:
> 
> View attachment 272978
> 
> 
> The migraines are due to stress, exacerbated by an unpleasant situation involving some parents in our class—and me. A little private hell I brought upon myself. Serves me right for volunteering so much (and overestimating people’s intelligence).
> 
> Sorry for being AWOL. Which, in Canadian English, seems to be AWL—from my reading this week.


Maybe you can use it as a strange-looking suitcase and pack it full of your undies and what nots.


----------



## Yvonne G

MY GOSH!!!! I just looked at the clock and it's 10:15a. I'm usually outside taking care of animals by 8a. I've wasted a half a day. Time to go!!!!!


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> I think everyone has a useless apps folder on an iphone
> 
> Watch can definitely be deleted.
> 
> Wallet can’t be deleted... but I use it. I use Apple Pay regularly (paying with contactless is widespread in the UK) and also have the StoCard app for loyalty cards and a chosen few are in my Wallet so I can access them quickly from the home screen.
> 
> App Store, Photos, Camera, Clock, Find iPhone, Safari and Wallet are the only apps that cannot be deleted. It is much better than it used to be.



Yeah I still like apple products(not the macbooks) I still have my ipod 4th gen and have been using it for almost 10 years


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe you can use it as a strange-looking suitcase and pack it full of your undies and what nots.



Brilliant! That could be the case.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> MY GOSH!!!! I just looked at the clock and it's 10:15a. I'm usually outside taking care of animals by 8a. I've wasted a half a day. Time to go!!!!!



Slow and steady, Yvonne. Work is not a wolf — it won’t run off into the woods.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, roommates! I was swamped with work, volunteering, and, well, migraines. Almost looking forward to the weekend for a change!
> 
> I accompanied daughter’s Year 2 as well as Year 3 classes to the Zoological Museum in Copenhagen. They have their own Diplodocus, much like the British Dippy, only called Misty.
> 
> View attachment 272979
> 
> 
> It was discovered by a 13-year-old and his younger brother who had been sent away to “just dig over there” and not disturb their paleontologist dad.
> 
> The teachers then surprised me with a large and heavy gift as a token of appreciation. I very much want to keep it but am not sure how we can possibly take it to Canada:
> 
> View attachment 272978
> 
> 
> The migraines are due to stress, exacerbated by an unpleasant situation involving some parents in our class—and me. A little private hell I brought upon myself. Serves me right for volunteering so much (and overestimating people’s intelligence).
> 
> Sorry for being AWOL. Which, in Canadian English, seems to be AWL—from my reading this week.



Oh dear. Poor you with the the migraines. I don’t suffer, but know they’re horrible. Big electronic hugs x


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Poor you with the the migraines. I don’t suffer, but know they’re horrible. Big electronic hugs x



Thank you, Linda. [emoji173]️
I’m just going to put the bad stuff out of my mind. Might help.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. It was not so busy last night. It is getting colder here. But we still have the sun out. We have had only a small amount of decent rain. I really hope that this winter is better as far as rain is concerned, although I have not seen that so far. It is Friday, yayyyy. Tomorrow I am taking the dogs for their vaccinations. So it will be up early. And this afternoon is Jarrods last hockey match for this term. @Kristoff I haven't seen you popping in for a few days. Are you okay, or just preparing yourself for a hectic weekend?
> Have a SUPA DUPA Friday everyone.


I would love to share some of our rain with you. Even though we live at the edge of a flood plain we never had high water in our yard from rain until 2018..this year I could have hosted an ice skating party in our back yard....but it didn't freeze.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and Happy Friday!!
> I'm toying with the idea of catching a train into Cardiff for more wedding outfit searching.
> If I dose myself up with my painkillers I should be OK.
> But on the other hand, it's a nice warm day and it would much more fun staying here watching Lola wander in and out of the garden.
> Maybe I've caught Lola's agoraphobia!!
> Hope everyone has a good day.


I always think put off till tomorrow what should have been done yesterday or until you feel like it...


----------



## AZtortMom

Hello my friends [emoji851]
I hope everyone is well [emoji41]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I am hoping so too. Otherwise I am having as much luck as Mrs and Mr B are with their babies. [emoji85]


Dandelion seeds probably need to be frozen for awhile because of being perennials. Just a suggestion. Then try to germinate them early spring. You wouldn't have to do all of them.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Dandelion seeds probably need to be frozen for awhile because of being perennials. Just a suggestion. Then try to germinate them early spring. You wouldn't have to do all of them.


And daisies too. I can't remember which seeds you received.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, roommates! I was swamped with work, volunteering, and, well, migraines. Almost looking forward to the weekend for a change!
> 
> I accompanied daughter’s Year 2 as well as Year 3 classes to the Zoological Museum in Copenhagen. They have their own Diplodocus, much like the British Dippy, only called Misty.
> 
> View attachment 272979
> 
> 
> It was discovered by a 13-year-old and his younger brother who had been sent away to “just dig over there” and not disturb their paleontologist dad.
> 
> The teachers then surprised me with a large and heavy gift as a token of appreciation. I very much want to keep it but am not sure how we can possibly take it to Canada:
> 
> View attachment 272978
> 
> 
> The migraines are due to stress, exacerbated by an unpleasant situation involving some parents in our class—and me. A little private hell I brought upon myself. Serves me right for volunteering so much (and overestimating people’s intelligence).
> 
> Sorry for being AWOL. Which, in Canadian English, seems to be AWL—from my reading this week.


You really are a sucker for punishment. I hope the migraines go away. Is the gift a painting?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Her previous owner kept two different Greek subspecies together leading to Margo, she was the only one to hatch so she’s quite special. The lady couldn’t look after them any more so she offered them to the breeder who raised mine, he could only take the parents so he gave me Margo


Aaahhh. Well she has gone to a good home.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I would love to share some of our rain with you. Even though we live at the edge of a flood plain we never had high water in our yard from rain until 2018..this year I could have hosted an ice skating party in our back yard....but it didn't freeze.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Dandelion seeds probably need to be frozen for awhile because of being perennials. Just a suggestion. Then try to germinate them early spring. You wouldn't have to do all of them.


The problem is that they grow best in our winter as that is when there is water. In summer they are not so good. But I will plant half now and then the other half in spring. And we can see what happens.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hate clothes shopping. However, when I do shop for clothes, I prefer to do it in person. If I find something I REALLY like, I may get a duplicate item or different colors online.


Yes...sometimes I find really good things so cheap and should have bought more...I just didn't know how much they would work for me. It's like the fish that got away!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I had my hair cut and then the weather was so lovely hat I went and did some gardening instead of the ironing. It was much more enjoyable than the ironing would have been, although it is quite humid so a shower was necessary afterwards undoing the good work the hairdresser did on my hair [emoji16]
> 
> I had a bush that had well outgrown its slot and, rather than dig it out, I have cut it right back and given it the chance to grow back. If it dies, it will be replaced. It’s had some fertiliser and is now getting a good soak from the the hose.


I actually did some tree trimming today. I couldn't stand looking at a real crab apple tree that went crazy this year. I had to duck to walk our sidewalk to the front door. I hate it that I lost a lot of apples but there's plenty left for the birds, butterflies, and people.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> The problem is that they grow best in our winter as that is when there is water. In summer they are not so good. But I will plant half now and then the other half in spring. And we can see what happens.


That's interesting. Are you going to try them in a flower pot? Over here, people use weed killer, or anything and still can't get rid of them. Now they sell organic dandelion greens in the grocery store for people...at a high price. I'm thinking stop poisoning your yard and you have free homegrown greens. Whatever...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I always think put off till tomorrow what should have been done yesterday or until you feel like it...


Kindred spirits!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> New tort added to the family. This is Margo, she is a mix between a Tunisian spurthigh and a Turkish spur thigh. She has got some pyramiding but she is a happy little tort


Hi Margo!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Guess what, Tangier Island now has WiFi internet and cellular service! Amazing. I brought my ipad thinking i could at least delete old pixtures and do house cleaning! But WiFi AND cell, wow! So, I’m connected.

I beat the rush of traffic over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and after that, very smooth sailing. No issues loading 28 kayaks onto the ferry or off loading on this side. But, very windy. Refreshing. 

We went for an afternoon paddle...wind, sun, salt spray in the air. Warm brackish waters, filled with oyster beds, mussels, crabs and all kinds of birds. Wonderful vibrant green marsh grasses. We paddled enough to stretch out, get our things all wet and ready for a full day of paddling tomorrow.

Sun is still high at 1830. Time for a walk to the beach.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what, Tangier Island now has WiFi internet and cellular service! Amazing. I brought my ipad thinking i could at least delete old pixtures and do house cleaning! But WiFi AND cell, wow! So, I’m connected.
> 
> I beat the rush of traffic over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and after that, very smooth sailing. No issues loading 28 kayaks onto the ferry or off loading on this side. But, very windy. Refreshing.
> 
> We went for an afternoon paddle...wind, sun, salt spray in the air. Warm brackish waters, filled with oyster beds, mussels, crabs and all kinds of birds. Wonderful vibrant green marsh grasses. We paddled enough to stretch out, get our things all wet and ready for a full day of paddling tomorrow.
> 
> Sun is still high at 1830. Time for a walk to the beach.


I just found out that my grown grand daughter, who lives in Texas, got a kayak from her inlaws for Christmas.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, roommates! I was swamped with work, volunteering, and, well, migraines. Almost looking forward to the weekend for a change!
> 
> I accompanied daughter’s Year 2 as well as Year 3 classes to the Zoological Museum in Copenhagen. They have their own Diplodocus, much like the British Dippy, only called Misty.
> 
> View attachment 272979
> 
> 
> It was discovered by a 13-year-old and his younger brother who had been sent away to “just dig over there” and not disturb their paleontologist dad.
> 
> The teachers then surprised me with a large and heavy gift as a token of appreciation. I very much want to keep it but am not sure how we can possibly take it to Canada:
> 
> View attachment 272978
> 
> 
> The migraines are due to stress, exacerbated by an unpleasant situation involving some parents in our class—and me. A little private hell I brought upon myself. Serves me right for volunteering so much (and overestimating people’s intelligence).
> 
> Sorry for being AWOL. Which, in Canadian English, seems to be AWL—from my reading this week.


Welcome back Lena!
Sorry to hear about the pains in the head and the butt! 
Migraines are awful and I hope the situation with the other parents has resolved itself.
After 112 years Dippy has been replaced by a Blue whale skeleton in the NHM in London. He is currently doing a farewell tour of the UK visiting various museums.
I think the original skeleton is still in Pittsburg though.
That's a lovely gift from the staff - it's always nice to be appreciated. Such a shame you can't take it with you. Maybe you could donate it back to the school for them to use in their garden to remember you by!!
I hope you manage to have a peaceful and migraine free weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Her previous owner kept two different Greek subspecies together leading to Margo, she was the only one to hatch so she’s quite special. The lady couldn’t look after them any more so she offered them to the breeder who raised mine, he could only take the parents so he gave me Margo


So Margo is a permanent addition? I thought she was just lodging with you for the summer.
She is lovely.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what, Tangier Island now has WiFi internet and cellular service! Amazing. I brought my ipad thinking i could at least delete old pixtures and do house cleaning! But WiFi AND cell, wow! So, I’m connected.
> 
> I beat the rush of traffic over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and after that, very smooth sailing. No issues loading 28 kayaks onto the ferry or off loading on this side. But, very windy. Refreshing.
> 
> We went for an afternoon paddle...wind, sun, salt spray in the air. Warm brackish waters, filled with oyster beds, mussels, crabs and all kinds of birds. Wonderful vibrant green marsh grasses. We paddled enough to stretch out, get our things all wet and ready for a full day of paddling tomorrow.
> 
> Sun is still high at 1830. Time for a walk to the beach.


Sounds lovely - will look forward to the pics!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I just found out that my grown grand daughter, who lives in Texas, got a kayak from her inlaws for Christmas.


That must have taken some wrapping.
What a great idea.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Kindred spirits!


yep...we may have been born with a tortoise mentality. One step at a time wins the race.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what, Tangier Island now has WiFi internet and cellular service! Amazing. I brought my ipad thinking i could at least delete old pixtures and do house cleaning! But WiFi AND cell, wow! So, I’m connected.
> 
> I beat the rush of traffic over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and after that, very smooth sailing. No issues loading 28 kayaks onto the ferry or off loading on this side. But, very windy. Refreshing.
> 
> We went for an afternoon paddle...wind, sun, salt spray in the air. Warm brackish waters, filled with oyster beds, mussels, crabs and all kinds of birds. Wonderful vibrant green marsh grasses. We paddled enough to stretch out, get our things all wet and ready for a full day of paddling tomorrow.
> 
> Sun is still high at 1830. Time for a walk to the beach.


I'm glad to see that area has internet, wifi, and phone service That's the one thing I love about the internet. It helps people to stay connected with friends.


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning one and all!! ! Just been cleaning monty and watching out for rhe pirate. 0240 and wide awake , up at 0700 for work 

On the plus side i have lined up a date


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good afternoon, roommates! I was swamped with work, volunteering, and, well, migraines. Almost looking forward to the weekend for a change!
> 
> I accompanied daughter’s Year 2 as well as Year 3 classes to the Zoological Museum in Copenhagen. They have their own Diplodocus, much like the British Dippy, only called Misty.
> 
> View attachment 272979
> 
> 
> It was discovered by a 13-year-old and his younger brother who had been sent away to “just dig over there” and not disturb their paleontologist dad.
> 
> The teachers then surprised me with a large and heavy gift as a token of appreciation. I very much want to keep it but am not sure how we can possibly take it to Canada:
> 
> View attachment 272978
> 
> 
> The migraines are due to stress, exacerbated by an unpleasant situation involving some parents in our class—and me. A little private hell I brought upon myself. Serves me right for volunteering so much (and overestimating people’s intelligence).
> 
> Sorry for being AWOL. Which, in Canadian English, seems to be AWL—from my reading this week.




I’m sending the troops to exact a little revenge on your esteemed parents of the class... you can see that they are discussing orders now... Karma is B!+€# !!!


----------



## EllieMay

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning one and all!! ! Just been cleaning monty and watching out for rhe pirate. 0240 and wide awake , up at 0700 for work
> 
> On the plus side i have lined up a date



Lol! Congrats on the date. But you better quit speculating on it and get some sleep! Priorities first young man!!! [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Good night to all of you! I started work super early this morning, finished up by noon and then picked up son and headed to the Caldwell Zoo again. I visit every year at least, sometimes more. I took some photos and tried to combine them for a shorter post.






Last year, the leopard tortoise was housed with the Sulcatas. They moved him out and and a different one in this year.. lots of competition going on there :-(.


----------



## EllieMay

Then after we got home, we let the dogs out for a swim...



Then we took a short paddle on the lake



Now.... I’m pooped.. son Wants to know when we can go back to the zoo and I just want to make sure that there is no alarm for tomorrow!!!! Night night Y’all!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Then after we got home, we let the dogs out for a swim...
> View attachment 273024
> View attachment 273025
> 
> Then we took a short paddle on the lake
> View attachment 273026
> 
> 
> Now.... I’m pooped.. son Wants to know when we can go back to the zoo and I just want to make sure that there is no alarm for tomorrow!!!! Night night Y’all!



What a fun busy day!!! 
Love your sons kayak.


----------



## Momof4

Today we worked on the new enclosure and one of my reds started laying eggs in an area that wasn’t fenced where we were working. 
It takes a couple of hours for the whole process and we had to leave for my daughter’s soccer game. I gave my son instructions and closed of the area the best I could . I saw four but couldn’t get the rest because we had to leave. 


View attachment 273029


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> So Margo is a permanent addition? I thought she was just lodging with you for the summer.
> She is lovely.


Yep she is now part of the family, the lady thought that the retirement home she was going in to allowed animals, turned out they didn’t. I’m glad I can keep her as otherwise she would of been in a tort table 24/7, with me she will be going outside nearly everyday.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting. Are you going to try them in a flower pot? Over here, people use weed killer, or anything and still can't get rid of them. Now they sell organic dandelion greens in the grocery store for people...at a high price. I'm thinking stop poisoning your yard and you have free homegrown greens. Whatever...


Lol. My yard does not get any chemicals whatsoever. They do grow wild, just not when I try and grow them. [emoji15] [emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what, Tangier Island now has WiFi internet and cellular service! Amazing. I brought my ipad thinking i could at least delete old pixtures and do house cleaning! But WiFi AND cell, wow! So, I’m connected.
> 
> I beat the rush of traffic over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and after that, very smooth sailing. No issues loading 28 kayaks onto the ferry or off loading on this side. But, very windy. Refreshing.
> 
> We went for an afternoon paddle...wind, sun, salt spray in the air. Warm brackish waters, filled with oyster beds, mussels, crabs and all kinds of birds. Wonderful vibrant green marsh grasses. We paddled enough to stretch out, get our things all wet and ready for a full day of paddling tomorrow.
> 
> Sun is still high at 1830. Time for a walk to the beach.


Yayyyy. Daily updates. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Lena!
> Sorry to hear about the pains in the head and the butt!
> Migraines are awful and I hope the situation with the other parents has resolved itself.
> After 112 years Dippy has been replaced by a Blue whale skeleton in the NHM in London. He is currently doing a farewell tour of the UK visiting various museums.
> I think the original skeleton is still in Pittsburg though.
> That's a lovely gift from the staff - it's always nice to be appreciated. Such a shame you can't take it with you. Maybe you could donate it back to the school for them to use in their garden to remember you by!!
> I hope you manage to have a peaceful and migraine free weekend!


Aaahhh so it is an actual bird cage. I could not tell from the picture.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning one and all!! ! Just been cleaning monty and watching out for rhe pirate. 0240 and wide awake , up at 0700 for work
> 
> On the plus side i have lined up a date


Ooooohhh tell us more!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good night to all of you! I started work super early this morning, finished up by noon and then picked up son and headed to the Caldwell Zoo again. I visit every year at least, sometimes more. I took some photos and tried to combine them for a shorter post.
> View attachment 273018
> View attachment 273019
> View attachment 273020
> View attachment 273021
> View attachment 273022
> 
> Last year, the leopard tortoise was housed with the Sulcatas. They moved him out and and a different one in this year.. lots of competition going on there :-(.


Awesome pictures. Are those tortoises rescues? And how is work going? Have they given you closure yet on what their plans are?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Then after we got home, we let the dogs out for a swim...
> View attachment 273024
> View attachment 273025
> 
> Then we took a short paddle on the lake
> View attachment 273026
> 
> 
> Now.... I’m pooped.. son Wants to know when we can go back to the zoo and I just want to make sure that there is no alarm for tomorrow!!!! Night night Y’all!


Wow, I would be knackered as well. Sleep tight Heather.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Today we worked on the new enclosure and one of my reds started laying eggs in an area that wasn’t fenced where we were working.
> It takes a couple of hours for the whole process and we had to leave for my daughter’s soccer game. I gave my son instructions and closed of the area the best I could . I saw four but couldn’t get the rest because we had to leave.
> View attachment 273028
> 
> View attachment 273029


Oh wow. Do you incubate the eggs or are you leaving them in the nest to hatch? And when they hatch what do you do with the babies?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I actually did some tree trimming today. I couldn't stand looking at a real crab apple tree that went crazy this year. I had to duck to walk our sidewalk to the front door. I hate it that I lost a lot of apples but there's plenty left for the birds, butterflies, and people.



Our Bramley apple tree needs a trim too. Another day for that


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what, Tangier Island now has WiFi internet and cellular service! Amazing. I brought my ipad thinking i could at least delete old pixtures and do house cleaning! But WiFi AND cell, wow! So, I’m connected.
> 
> I beat the rush of traffic over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and after that, very smooth sailing. No issues loading 28 kayaks onto the ferry or off loading on this side. But, very windy. Refreshing.
> 
> We went for an afternoon paddle...wind, sun, salt spray in the air. Warm brackish waters, filled with oyster beds, mussels, crabs and all kinds of birds. Wonderful vibrant green marsh grasses. We paddled enough to stretch out, get our things all wet and ready for a full day of paddling tomorrow.
> 
> Sun is still high at 1830. Time for a walk to the beach.



Yay! Postcards! Enjoy your trip [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning one and all!! ! Just been cleaning monty and watching out for rhe pirate. 0240 and wide awake , up at 0700 for work
> 
> On the plus side i have lined up a date



You don’t get enough sleep John!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Lol! Congrats on the date. But you better quit speculating on it and get some sleep! Priorities first young man!!! [emoji6]



Snap!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> You really are a sucker for punishment. I hope the migraines go away. Is the gift a painting?



No, a bird feeder [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are on our way to visit my in-laws. The long weekend will improve...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jusr a few snippets. Out the back door of our cottage and down Main Street.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> What a fun busy day!!!
> Love your sons kayak.



That really is a short paddle!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Jusr a few snippets. Out the back door of our cottage and down Main Street.
> 
> View attachment 273003
> View attachment 273004
> View attachment 273005
> View attachment 273006



That’s lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning one and all!! ! Just been cleaning monty and watching out for rhe pirate. 0240 and wide awake , up at 0700 for work
> 
> On the plus side i have lined up a date



That Pirate has been needing some talking to! Did you know they opened up a bar in a corner somewhere with the Leprechaun? Running a side operation. 

Exciting about the date!


----------



## JoesMum

This my view. We are stuck in traffic on the M1 motorway near Luton due to an accident


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 273017
> I’m sending the troops to exact a little revenge on your esteemed parents of the class... you can see that they are discussing orders now... Karma is B!+€# !!!



Yes! The only remedy that might actually work! Thank you, my true friend. I’ll keep an eye on the post.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good night to all of you! I started work super early this morning, finished up by noon and then picked up son and headed to the Caldwell Zoo again. I visit every year at least, sometimes more. I took some photos and tried to combine them for a shorter post.
> View attachment 273018
> View attachment 273019
> View attachment 273020
> View attachment 273021
> View attachment 273022
> 
> Last year, the leopard tortoise was housed with the Sulcatas. They moved him out and and a different one in this year.. lots of competition going on there :-(.



Always sad to see torts in a zoo... I don’t know if they’re getting enough and the right kind of attention. 
Love your picture together.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Then after we got home, we let the dogs out for a swim...
> View attachment 273024
> View attachment 273025
> 
> Then we took a short paddle on the lake
> View attachment 273026
> 
> 
> Now.... I’m pooped.. son Wants to know when we can go back to the zoo and I just want to make sure that there is no alarm for tomorrow!!!! Night night Y’all!



Get plenty of rest, Heather. You’ve earned it.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Today we worked on the new enclosure and one of my reds started laying eggs in an area that wasn’t fenced where we were working.
> It takes a couple of hours for the whole process and we had to leave for my daughter’s soccer game. I gave my son instructions and closed of the area the best I could . I saw four but couldn’t get the rest because we had to leave.
> View attachment 273028
> 
> View attachment 273029



How cool!!! How long before they start to hatch? Now I need a live cam to your place [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Jusr a few snippets. Out the back door of our cottage and down Main Street.
> 
> View attachment 273003
> View attachment 273004
> View attachment 273005
> View attachment 273006



Gorgeous postcards!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> This my view. We are stuck in traffic on the M1 motorway near Luton due to an accident
> View attachment 273036



 Hope everyone’s OK... Not see you later, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

The last official day at the Russian school. Waiting for daughter’s dance performance. [emoji1437]


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning one and all!! ! Just been cleaning monty and watching out for rhe pirate. 0240 and wide awake , up at 0700 for work
> 
> On the plus side i have lined up a date


Morning John!
Congratulations on the date - does she know what she's letting herself in for or should we send her the pictures of the mankini?
Hope it all goes well and you have a good time.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good night to all of you! I started work super early this morning, finished up by noon and then picked up son and headed to the Caldwell Zoo again. I visit every year at least, sometimes more. I took some photos and tried to combine them for a shorter post.
> View attachment 273018
> View attachment 273019
> View attachment 273020
> View attachment 273021
> View attachment 273022
> 
> Last year, the leopard tortoise was housed with the Sulcatas. They moved him out and and a different one in this year.. lots of competition going on there :-(.


Lovely pics - especially the last one of the two cheeky monkeys!!
Shame about the torts - looks like some bullying going on there with the head to head stance!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Then after we got home, we let the dogs out for a swim...
> View attachment 273024
> View attachment 273025
> 
> Then we took a short paddle on the lake
> View attachment 273026
> 
> 
> Now.... I’m pooped.. son Wants to know when we can go back to the zoo and I just want to make sure that there is no alarm for tomorrow!!!! Night night Y’all!


I see a future Mark in the making there in the kayak!!
Night Heather, sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are on our way to visit my in-laws. The long weekend will improve...


Hope all is well and they behave themselves!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Jusr a few snippets. Out the back door of our cottage and down Main Street.
> 
> View attachment 273003
> View attachment 273004
> View attachment 273005
> View attachment 273006


That's the sort of view I would like from my house!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This my view. We are stuck in traffic on the M1 motorway near Luton due to an accident
> View attachment 273036


That's _not _the sort of view I would like from my house!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The last official day at the Russian school. Waiting for daughter’s dance performance. [emoji1437]


Good luck to your daughter, I'm sure the audience will love her!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Saturday all.
It's quite overcast here again today, but ok temps wise.
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Ben02

21 degrees but very cloudy...... what’s going on!!! I was hoping to put Margo and the 3 tortileers out for some sun


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s lovely [emoji4]



Lots and lots of birds as well as the pure landscape views.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Today we worked on the new enclosure and one of my reds started laying eggs in an area that wasn’t fenced where we were working.
> It takes a couple of hours for the whole process and we had to leave for my daughter’s soccer game. I gave my son instructions and closed of the area the best I could . I saw four but couldn’t get the rest because we had to leave.
> View attachment 273028
> 
> View attachment 273029



Wow! Well hopefully you can get them all properly placed today! How did the game go?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Awesome pictures. Are those tortoises rescues? And how is work going? Have they given you closure yet on what their plans are?



I didn’t know the status of the tortoises at the zoo. They have a few others that didn’t make the post. I saw a Texas tortoise, some boxies, another gopher species and some different turtles as well. I have some questions about them also so I may try and find out.. 

Work is just day to day. There is no upper management right now and our people are at a loss... I know that there are lots of changes going on with this global uniting but we are seeing and hearing nothing.. I am assured that the company has plans for me but at this point, I’ll believe it when I see. I actually think I’m going to take a step back from rising on the corporate ladder and focus more on motherhood. I’m not quitting or anything but Jayden starts kindergarten this year and our public schools are horrible so I will be driving him to a better school. That will limit any travel for work for sure. His education must come first. We moved here when Ally was starting school to be close enough to her mother to still keep Ally 50/50... but that school was one town away and Joey did most of the driving. Jess already had a great start when we bought this house and there wasn’t going to be more children so our schools weren’t an issue...God had other plans so I can pick up on my career after he’s a bit bigger. It’s been driving me nuts but I think this all my final decision..


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are on our way to visit my in-laws. The long weekend will improve...



Oh no... the dreaded family dragon!!! Hope this trip goes well... sending you luck n sympathy[emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Jusr a few snippets. Out the back door of our cottage and down Main Street.
> 
> View attachment 273003
> View attachment 273004
> View attachment 273005
> View attachment 273006



Very pretty!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> That really is a short paddle!



I’m still in the learning phase! And my teacher is always very busy paddling the world [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> This my view. We are stuck in traffic on the M1 motorway near Luton due to an accident
> View attachment 273036



Hope it’s not a sign [emoji848]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> The last official day at the Russian school. Waiting for daughter’s dance performance. [emoji1437]



Good luck Daughter! I’m sure she will perform stunningly. We will look forward to the pics later!


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Morning John!
> Congratulations on the date - does she know what she's letting herself in for or should we send her the pictures of the mankini?
> Hope it all goes well and you have a good time.


Miss womblyn, i already send a pic of my bum tattoo lol!


----------



## johnandjade

So i guess i should probably introduce myself to our new family members. .. 

Im john, in Scotland and am 32yrs i think on the planet. I am by no means shy or modest!! Mrs G actually mentioned she looked back at some of my pics for a giggle. ... wonder if we can find em all and get an album/calendar thread for me  


Live has kept me busy recently but i should hopefully be around more now . 


Oh and talkin of old phones, i only got this new one due to neeedin interweb for work. 

Probably best to get me on the whats app if you really need me. 

A huge thank you to mum (linda) for your messages over the last wee while, you truly are my 2nd mum  
Thank you so much xxxx


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 273045


I loved using that phone! ! I actually found it walking the dog one day


----------



## johnandjade

How have gramps and cowboy been????


----------



## johnandjade

And mrs b ???


----------



## Yvonne G

John asked for an album. I think his pictures are better suited to stay right here in the CDR - don't want to ruin impressionable young minds:


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Jusr a few snippets. Out the back door of our cottage and down Main Street.
> 
> View attachment 273003
> View attachment 273004
> View attachment 273005
> View attachment 273006


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This my view. We are stuck in traffic on the M1 motorway near Luton due to an accident
> View attachment 273036


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Then after we got home, we let the dogs out for a swim...
> View attachment 273024
> View attachment 273025
> 
> Then we took a short paddle on the lake
> View attachment 273026
> 
> 
> Now.... I’m pooped.. son Wants to know when we can go back to the zoo and I just want to make sure that there is no alarm for tomorrow!!!! Night night Y’all!


Glad you got to enjoy the pond! In Florida, dogs don't get to swim very often, at least not in natural bodies of water. Too much risk from alligators.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t know the status of the tortoises at the zoo. They have a few others that didn’t make the post. I saw a Texas tortoise, some boxies, another gopher species and some different turtles as well. I have some questions about them also so I may try and find out..
> 
> Work is just day to day. There is no upper management right now and our people are at a loss... I know that there are lots of changes going on with this global uniting but we are seeing and hearing nothing.. I am assured that the company has plans for me but at this point, I’ll believe it when I see. I actually think I’m going to take a step back from rising on the corporate ladder and focus more on motherhood. I’m not quitting or anything but Jayden starts kindergarten this year and our public schools are horrible so I will be driving him to a better school. That will limit any travel for work for sure. His education must come first. We moved here when Ally was starting school to be close enough to her mother to still keep Ally 50/50... but that school was one town away and Joey did most of the driving. Jess already had a great start when we bought this house and there wasn’t going to be more children so our schools weren’t an issue...God had other plans so I can pick up on my career after he’s a bit bigger. It’s been driving me nuts but I think this all my final decision..


It is good to make a decision at least that gives you closure for yourself. And you cannot be disappointed with their decisions because you have already made your own. Good for you on owning your own destiny.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good luck to your daughter, I'm sure the audience will love her!



Thank you. She was pretty sure of that too! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t know the status of the tortoises at the zoo. They have a few others that didn’t make the post. I saw a Texas tortoise, some boxies, another gopher species and some different turtles as well. I have some questions about them also so I may try and find out..
> 
> Work is just day to day. There is no upper management right now and our people are at a loss... I know that there are lots of changes going on with this global uniting but we are seeing and hearing nothing.. I am assured that the company has plans for me but at this point, I’ll believe it when I see. I actually think I’m going to take a step back from rising on the corporate ladder and focus more on motherhood. I’m not quitting or anything but Jayden starts kindergarten this year and our public schools are horrible so I will be driving him to a better school. That will limit any travel for work for sure. His education must come first. We moved here when Ally was starting school to be close enough to her mother to still keep Ally 50/50... but that school was one town away and Joey did most of the driving. Jess already had a great start when we bought this house and there wasn’t going to be more children so our schools weren’t an issue...God had other plans so I can pick up on my career after he’s a bit bigger. It’s been driving me nuts but I think this all my final decision..



The best investment one can make. Though you’re doing a lot of that already. I’m sure once he’s a couple years into school you’ll be able to see what’s best for your family. [emoji173]️ Good luck to Jayden transitioning into kindergarten!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> John asked for an album. I think his pictures are better suited to stay right here in the CDR - don't want to ruin impressionable young minds:
> 
> View attachment 273047
> View attachment 273048
> View attachment 273049
> View attachment 273050
> View attachment 273051
> View attachment 273052


Brilliant fankoo.mrs G . Thats my into done properly now lol


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Miss womblyn, i already send a pic of my bum tattoo lol!



And that didn’t make her back out?  Promising!


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> I loved using that phone! ! I actually found it walking the dog one day


Whahaha. How lucky is that!


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> How have gramps and cowboy been????


Cowboy and gramps rarely visit us anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> John asked for an album. I think his pictures are better suited to stay right here in the CDR - don't want to ruin impressionable young minds:
> 
> View attachment 273047
> View attachment 273048
> View attachment 273049
> View attachment 273050
> View attachment 273051
> View attachment 273052


Wow, I had forgotten about most of those. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> ...I am by no means shy or modest!! Mrs G actually mentioned she looked back at some of my pics for a giggle. ... wonder if we can find em all and get an album/calendar thread for me
> 
> 
> ...



Which wouldn’t be for the faint of heart [emoji23][emoji23] 
But we missed you hugely, nevertheless [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Cowboy and gramps rarely visit us anymore.



Which was almost always the case? At least, on my memory. Wish I could tag them, but I’m on the app, which doesn’t do that.


----------



## Kristoff

Daughter is the little thing in the middle. [emoji4]

It’s local election campaign time in Denmark. Many campaign posters have been vandalized in Copenhagen (but not in Roskilde), which is a crime punishable by several years in prison. 






Interestingly, punishment could be more severe than that for murder in some cases. 

On the way back we also ran into a politician in Roskilde walking around with her donkey. I hear she’s a smart a-s. [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 273054
> 
> Daughter is the little thing in the middle. [emoji4]
> 
> It’s local election campaign time in Denmark. Many campaign posters have been vandalized in Copenhagen (but not in Roskilde), which is a crime punishable by several years in prison.
> 
> View attachment 273055
> 
> View attachment 273056
> 
> 
> Interestingly, punishment could be more severe than that for murder in some cases.
> 
> On the way back we also ran into a politician in Roskilde walking around with her donkey. I hear she’s a smart a-s. [emoji23][emoji85]


[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] Your daughters picture is not showing, BUT the politician pics are showing....YIPPPPPEEREE Not!! I would have preferred the pic of your daughter. I have never understood how messing up an object's punishment could be worse than the punishment for taking a life. This worlds justice system is really screwed up.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. 

The in-laws were reasonably well behaved, partly because JoesDad’s brother turned up ... and without his other half who they are vile to. 

Daughter has caught her first dormouse of the year. A boy of extremely healthy weight - 20 grammes (0.7 ounces)



For those not familiar with Daughter. She is an ecologist who qualified for her license to monitor dormice last year. She has recently set up a monitoring site near her home in Hampshire as part of the Hampshire Wildlife Trust voluntary surveying group. Dormice aren’t actually mice - they just look like them. And they do sleep a lot as their name suggests.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow, I had forgotten about most of those. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Ben... look away and don’t get any ideas!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] Your daughters picture is not showing, BUT the politician pics are showing....YIPPPPPEEREE Not!! I would have preferred the pic of your daughter. I have never understood how messing up an object's punishment could be worse than the punishment for taking a life. This worlds justice system is really screwed up.



Daughter’s picture showed then I tried to zoom in and I haven’t seen it since [emoji849]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> John asked for an album. I think his pictures are better suited to stay right here in the CDR - don't want to ruin impressionable young minds:
> 
> View attachment 273047
> View attachment 273048
> View attachment 273049
> View attachment 273050
> View attachment 273051
> View attachment 273052



This took me back 20 yrs!!! LMAO!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Glad you got to enjoy the pond! In Florida, dogs don't get to swim very often, at least not in natural bodies of water. Too much risk from alligators.



They are not that thick here thankfully!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good night to all of you! I started work super early this morning, finished up by noon and then picked up son and headed to the Caldwell Zoo again. I visit every year at least, sometimes more. I took some photos and tried to combine them for a shorter post.
> View attachment 273018
> View attachment 273019
> View attachment 273020
> View attachment 273021
> View attachment 273022
> 
> Last year, the leopard tortoise was housed with the Sulcatas. They moved him out and and a different one in this year.. lots of competition going on there :-(.


That's such a beautiful picture of the two of you. It needs to be in a family photo book.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's such a beautiful picture of the two of you. It needs to be in a family photo book.



I agree!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Today we worked on the new enclosure and one of my reds started laying eggs in an area that wasn’t fenced where we were working.
> It takes a couple of hours for the whole process and we had to leave for my daughter’s soccer game. I gave my son instructions and closed of the area the best I could . I saw four but couldn’t get the rest because we had to leave.
> View attachment 273028
> 
> View attachment 273029


Wow...really wonderful. You have tortoise eggs and a son that will enable you. You are truely blessed.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t know the status of the tortoises at the zoo. They have a few others that didn’t make the post. I saw a Texas tortoise, some boxies, another gopher species and some different turtles as well. I have some questions about them also so I may try and find out..
> 
> Work is just day to day. There is no upper management right now and our people are at a loss... I know that there are lots of changes going on with this global uniting but we are seeing and hearing nothing.. I am assured that the company has plans for me but at this point, I’ll believe it when I see. I actually think I’m going to take a step back from rising on the corporate ladder and focus more on motherhood. I’m not quitting or anything but Jayden starts kindergarten this year and our public schools are horrible so I will be driving him to a better school. That will limit any travel for work for sure. His education must come first. We moved here when Ally was starting school to be close enough to her mother to still keep Ally 50/50... but that school was one town away and Joey did most of the driving. Jess already had a great start when we bought this house and there wasn’t going to be more children so our schools weren’t an issue...God had other plans so I can pick up on my career after he’s a bit bigger. It’s been driving me nuts but I think this all my final decision..


Your career will be building when you follow your heart. The biggest and best job you'll ever have in your life is your children. Sorry I'll stop preaching now because I totally agree with you.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> John asked for an album. I think his pictures are better suited to stay right here in the CDR - don't want to ruin impressionable young minds:
> 
> View attachment 273047
> View attachment 273048
> View attachment 273049
> View attachment 273050
> View attachment 273051
> View attachment 273052


Does his new date run track?...


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> 21 degrees but very cloudy...... what’s going on!!! I was hoping to put Margo and the 3 tortileers out for some sun


Lola has wandered in and out all day. I feel exhausted just watching him!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Miss womblyn, i already send a pic of my bum tattoo lol!


She's already scarred for life then - as the rest of us are!!
She must have liked what she saw to agree to a date - that bodes well!!!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 273045


That looks just like mine - £17 in Argos!!!
I'm the last of the big spenders!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> John asked for an album. I think his pictures are better suited to stay right here in the CDR - don't want to ruin impressionable young minds:
> 
> View attachment 273047
> View attachment 273048
> View attachment 273049
> View attachment 273050
> View attachment 273051
> View attachment 273052


Aaaarggh - the mankini!!!
The nightmares will begin again - it took me months of therapy to get over seeing that the first time.
You're right Yvonne, John's pics do make you smile!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Which was almost always the case? At least, on my memory. Wish I could tag them, but I’m on the app, which doesn’t do that.


I can let @Cowboy_Ken and @Grandpa Turtle 144 know that John is back and asking after them.
I'm sure Grandpa will love to share a Bud with him


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 273054
> 
> Daughter is the little thing in the middle. [emoji4]
> 
> It’s local election campaign time in Denmark. Many campaign posters have been vandalized in Copenhagen (but not in Roskilde), which is a crime punishable by several years in prison.
> 
> View attachment 273055
> 
> View attachment 273056
> 
> 
> Interestingly, punishment could be more severe than that for murder in some cases.
> 
> On the way back we also ran into a politician in Roskilde walking around with her donkey. I hear she’s a smart a-s. [emoji23][emoji85]



In the UK it's most of the politicians that should be locked up!!
Your lovely daughter looks like she's really enjoying herself!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hope it’s not a sign [emoji848]


Yea blue sky and fluffy clouds overhead.despite the setbacks...and hoping the best for the people.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> In the UK it's most of the politicians that should be locked up!!
> Your lovely daughter looks like she's really enjoying herself!


I feel like I'm watching a tv reality show on the news daily with the politics...they should all get an actual life. Like the little one dancing her heart out.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 273054
> 
> Daughter is the little thing in the middle. [emoji4]
> 
> It’s local election campaign time in Denmark. Many campaign posters have been vandalized in Copenhagen (but not in Roskilde), which is a crime punishable by several years in prison.
> 
> View attachment 273055
> 
> View attachment 273056
> 
> 
> Interestingly, punishment could be more severe than that for murder in some cases.
> 
> On the way back we also ran into a politician in Roskilde walking around with her donkey. I hear she’s a smart a-s. [emoji23][emoji85]


Dynamite comes in little packages. She's really cute.


----------



## johnandjade

For gramps


----------



## johnandjade

And lets not forgot my video lol https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...watch-brazen-mankini-wearing-man-12131427.amp


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. How lucky is that!


What's lucky about finding a phone that can walk a dog?


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yep she is now part of the family, the lady thought that the retirement home she was going in to allowed animals, turned out they didn’t. I’m glad I can keep her as otherwise she would of been in a tort table 24/7, with me she will be going outside nearly everyday.


Too bad the retirement home couldn't understand the benefits of a support animal but so glad to see she has a good home.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Which was almost always the case? At least, on my memory. Wish I could tag them, but I’m on the app, which doesn’t do that.


@Cowboy_Ken @Grandpa Turtle 144


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Daughter’s picture showed then I tried to zoom in and I haven’t seen it since [emoji849]


I know, huh? I've always "edited" everyone's thumbnail pictures to show them full size. But lately when I hit 'edit' then the picture it disappears. So now I'm afraid to make them bigger anymore.


----------



## johnandjade

Got a friend of a friend to draw this... our 2 old dogs


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? I've always "edited" everyone's thumbnail pictures to show them full size. But lately when I hit 'edit' then the picture it disappears. So now I'm afraid to make them bigger anymore.


I stopped doing full size and started doing thumbnails because it was distorting them. I can still see the little dancer. If that helps any?


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Got a friend of a friend to draw this... our 2 old dogs
> View attachment 273071


He's very talented!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I stopped doing full size and started doing thumbnails because it was distorting them. I can still see the little dancer. If that helps any?


if you click on the thumbnails they enlarge in another page.


----------



## johnandjade

Back playing the word feud app if anyone plays


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> if you click on the thumbnails they enlarge in another page.


Yes so from my phone it's better to just post a thumbnail. Sometimes, I've thought I lost a picture only to find it years later on Google. I don't understand but was really glad to find it. I've lost favorite pictures like that.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] Your daughters picture is not showing, BUT the politician pics are showing....YIPPPPPEEREE Not!! I would have preferred the pic of your daughter. I have never understood how messing up an object's punishment could be worse than the punishment for taking a life. This worlds justice system is really screwed up.


Yayyy I finally got see her. She looks absolutely adorable in her dance cloths. One very proud CDR Mom[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> The in-laws were reasonably well behaved, partly because JoesDad’s brother turned up ... and without his other half who they are vile to.
> 
> Daughter has caught her first dormouse of the year. A boy of extremely healthy weight - 20 grammes (0.7 ounces)
> View attachment 273057
> 
> 
> For those not familiar with Daughter. She is an ecologist who qualified for her license to monitor dormice last year. She has recently set up a monitoring site near her home in Hampshire as part of the Hampshire Wildlife Trust voluntary surveying group. Dormice aren’t actually mice - they just look like them. And they do sleep a lot as their name suggests.


I think they are just sooooo cute. Well done Daughter.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Daughter’s picture showed then I tried to zoom in and I haven’t seen it since [emoji849]


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> They are not that thick here thankfully!!!


What!! Does that mean that they are still there though? If they are there is no ways in h...ll I would get in that water. [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I agree!


Me too!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That looks just like mine - £17 in Argos!!!
> I'm the last of the big spenders!!!!


Ahhhh, Did John take your phone? Aa nee aaa John that is not allowed. [emoji35]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What's lucky about finding a phone that can walk a dog?


Well I would say that is extremely lucky. I can then carry on with making supper and the phone can take the dogs for a walk.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ahhhh, Did John take your phone? Aa nee aaa John that is not allowed. [emoji35]


No John is completely innocent (as far as the phone is concerned anyway) I still have mine.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes so from my phone it's better to just post a thumbnail. Sometimes, I've thought I lost a picture only to find it years later on Google. I don't understand but was really glad to find it. I've lost favorite pictures like that.


I use the app and just upload the picture.


----------



## Lyn W

Beddy byes time for me now, so take care and sleep well when you get to your beds.
Nos Da


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Beddy byes time for me now, so take care and sleep well when you get to your beds.
> Nos Da


Nighty night.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great day exploring the outer limits of Tangier. We paddled clockwize around the island - tons of pelicans, one bald eagle, sea gulls, and many oyster catchers.

Quick pix -


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's such a beautiful picture of the two of you. It needs to be in a family photo book.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

See you all on the flip side!


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday everyone. I hope it is an awesome one.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> Got a friend of a friend to draw this... our 2 old dogs
> View attachment 273071



That’s beautifully drawn


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I use the app and just upload the picture.



Me too. It’s far and away the easiest way of loading pictures


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Sunday at home. JoesDad is threatening to get the pressure washer out and clean the patio. I may have to stop ignoring the ironing [emoji849]


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I hope it is an awesome one.


Sprinkling here, so no yard work for me.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I woke up early this morning but I was able to roll over and go back to sleep.... UNTIL 8am!!! It was AMAZING!!! Lol... sleep is such a precious gift to me. I think I’m going to try and build Toretto a pool today. I saw a post online of someone else’s. Would cost lest than $10 if I can do it. The hardest part is going to be undoing the old one but I don’t like it and he doesn’t either....


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I woke up early this morning but I was able to roll over and go back to sleep.... UNTIL 8am!!! It was AMAZING!!! Lol... sleep is such a precious gift to me. I think I’m going to try and build Toretto a pool today. I saw a post online of someone else’s. Would cost lest than $10 if I can do it. The hardest part is going to be undoing the old one but I don’t like it and he doesn’t either....


Oh boy! Pictures, please!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I went out and ran the weedeater for a while, but the 'drizzle' drops kept getting bigger and bigger until I was actually getting wet! So I had to quit. It's not cold, just wet. So I guess I'll have to clean house. I've run one load of clothes through the washing machine, I've made my bed, I ran the weedeater. . . maybe I can just sit in my recliner now and veg.

Where the heck is everybody?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all, hope everyone is having a happy and peaceful Sunday.
My shopping for the wedding quest continues, no luck in finding anything that makes me look a young supermodel yet - maybe I'm expecting too much
We've had some showers and it's quite chilly here - only about 60F but pretty normal for our Bank Holiday weekends!
Have a good day!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went out and ran the weedeater for a while, but the 'drizzle' drops kept getting bigger and bigger until I was actually getting wet! So I had to quit. It's not cold, just wet. So I guess I'll have to clean house. I've run one load of clothes through the washing machine, I've made my bed, I ran the weedeater. . . maybe I can just sit in my recliner now and veg.
> 
> Where the heck is everybody?


Sitting in the recliner sounds good to me, Yvonne - enjoy the peace and rest!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went out and ran the weedeater for a while, but the 'drizzle' drops kept getting bigger and bigger until I was actually getting wet! So I had to quit. It's not cold, just wet. So I guess I'll have to clean house. I've run one load of clothes through the washing machine, I've made my bed, I ran the weedeater. . . maybe I can just sit in my recliner now and veg.
> 
> Where the heck is everybody?


Tomorrow will have to be more yardwork for me because it keeps poring every day. Just enough to keep me from starting up the firepit and having the grandsons help. It's ok though because any day that works is the day I'll be getting it done. I can pay them and roast hotdogs for lunch on the right day. It'll be nice because they are young teens and enjoy making some spending money.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all, hope everyone is having a happy and peaceful Sunday.
> My shopping for the wedding quest continues, no luck in finding anything that makes me look a young supermodel yet - maybe I'm expecting too much
> We've had some showers and it's quite chilly here - only about 60F but pretty normal for our Bank Holiday weekends!
> Have a good day!!


It doesn't matter what clothes I wear I still have ash blonde hair and laugh lines. Sooo...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I use the app and just upload the picture.


I actually posted a picture to you just taking the picture and uploading but... to post a picture that I previously snapped is really complicated. I think I'm figuring it out a little bit though.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went out and ran the weedeater for a while, but the 'drizzle' drops kept getting bigger and bigger until I was actually getting wet! So I had to quit. It's not cold, just wet. So I guess I'll have to clean house. I've run one load of clothes through the washing machine, I've made my bed, I ran the weedeater. . . maybe I can just sit in my recliner now and veg.
> 
> Where the heck is everybody?


All still on weekend mode.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> All still on weekend mode.


And Memorial Day weekend in the US. It's to honor Vets or national heros that have died. Also kicks off our summer with cookouts, barbecue, swimming, and family get togethers. Also a day that people visit the graves of family members that have passed on to plant flowers and remember their missed family. That day is tomorrow. The last Monday of May.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy! Pictures, please!!



Well... this is what I was shooting for


----------



## EllieMay

This was the old one that I had to take up.


----------



## EllieMay

this was the easy part


Time for sacrete


4 bags later


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went out and ran the weedeater for a while, but the 'drizzle' drops kept getting bigger and bigger until I was actually getting wet! So I had to quit. It's not cold, just wet. So I guess I'll have to clean house. I've run one load of clothes through the washing machine, I've made my bed, I ran the weedeater. . . maybe I can just sit in my recliner now and veg.
> 
> Where the heck is everybody?



Sitting in the recliner sounds good! I thought it was awfully quiet for the past day or so... guess everyone is partying for the holiday weekend..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well... this is what I was shooting for
> View attachment 273112


I think a person could do something like that for a Russian...but form it to house a terra cotta plant saucer in it.(not to deep and easy to clean) I've been looking for an idea like that for a long time. Nice...also my sons, grandchildren, and I have made garden stones using the same concept.


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Oh wow. Do you incubate the eggs or are you leaving them in the nest to hatch? And when they hatch what do you do with the babies?



I leave them but I don’t think they’re fertile. They are separated and when they were together a couple of years ago I think he was too immature.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> And Memorial Day weekend in the US. It's to honor Vets or national heros that have died. Also kicks off our summer with cookouts, barbecue, swimming, and family get togethers. Also a day that people visit the graves of family members that have passed on to plant flowers and remember their missed family. That day is tomorrow. The last Monday of May.


My best Big Electronic Hug for everybody in the US. I hope that everyone has a beautiful day then.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 273115
> this was the easy part
> View attachment 273116
> 
> Time for sacrete
> View attachment 273117
> 
> 4 bags later
> View attachment 273118
> View attachment 273119


Love it, I am presuming that it has a bit of a dip in it. I cannot see it from the pictures, either way though you did a fantastic job. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I leave them but I don’t think they’re fertile. They are separated and when they were together a couple of years ago I think he was too immature.


Aaahhh I see, I was wondering what you would do when the babies all hatched. Lol.


----------



## CarolM

Okay, that was a quick catch up. I am feeling quite down today for some reason........Must be a MONDAY.
Yayyyy for Lena and Sigh for me and anybody else who does not do so well with Mondays. I hope that everyone in the US are enjoying their holiday today.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s a public holiday here in the UK too.

Yesterday we had lovely weather until he evening when a shower appeared. I managed to avoid the ironing by spending the day in the garden. JoesDad cleaned the patio (a big job) and I cut the grass, did some weeding, repotted some plants and bought and planted out a Verbena bonariensis. 

@EllieMay, the results of your hard work look amazing!

We spent the evening slumped in front of the tv for some reason 

Today, I need to reseed some bare patches in the lawn. It may or may not work as everything is so dry and I am going to have to water the patches, but it is worth a try.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Sunday at home. JoesDad is threatening to get the pressure washer out and clean the patio. I may have to stop ignoring the ironing [emoji849]


Ironing! The ironing is still waiting? And here I am wondering why you decided to visit the in-laws.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Sprinkling here, so no yard work for me.


An act of God.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I woke up early this morning but I was able to roll over and go back to sleep.... UNTIL 8am!!! It was AMAZING!!! Lol... sleep is such a precious gift to me. I think I’m going to try and build Toretto a pool today. I saw a post online of someone else’s. Would cost lest than $10 if I can do it. The hardest part is going to be undoing the old one but I don’t like it and he doesn’t either....


Heather, we need to talk. Toretto is not a turtle.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s a public holiday here in the UK too.
> 
> Yesterday we had lovely weather until he evening when a shower appeared. I managed to avoid the ironing by spending the day in the garden. JoesDad cleaned the patio (a big job) and I cut the grass, did some weeding, repotted some plants and bought and planted out a Verbena bonariensis.
> 
> @EllieMay, the results of your hard work look amazing!
> 
> We spent the evening slumped in front of the tv for some reason
> 
> Today, I need to reseed some bare patches in the lawn. It may or may not work as everything is so dry and I am going to have to water the patches, but it is worth a try.


Good Luck with the reseeding. And hopefully you get some more evening showers then you don't have to worry about watering.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went out and ran the weedeater for a while, but the 'drizzle' drops kept getting bigger and bigger until I was actually getting wet! So I had to quit. It's not cold, just wet. So I guess I'll have to clean house. I've run one load of clothes through the washing machine, I've made my bed, I ran the weedeater. . . maybe I can just sit in my recliner now and veg.
> 
> Where the heck is everybody?


Vegging?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all, hope everyone is having a happy and peaceful Sunday.
> My shopping for the wedding quest continues, no luck in finding anything that makes me look a young supermodel yet - maybe I'm expecting too much
> We've had some showers and it's quite chilly here - only about 60F but pretty normal for our Bank Holiday weekends!
> Have a good day!!


Do your sisters also have a hard time picking a dress? Perfectionism must be in your jeans...


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow will have to be more yardwork for me because it keeps poring every day. Just enough to keep me from starting up the firepit and having the grandsons help. It's ok though because any day that works is the day I'll be getting it done. I can pay them and roast hotdogs for lunch on the right day. It'll be nice because they are young teens and enjoy making some spending money.


Are you paying them in rain checks?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> It doesn't matter what clothes I wear I still have ash blonde hair and laugh lines. Sooo...


Sooo... anything "suits" you?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well... this is what I was shooting for
> View attachment 273112


Wrong species!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 273113
> View attachment 273114
> 
> This was the old one that I had to take up.


The tort in the background looks a little stiff...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Okay, that was a quick catch up. I am feeling quite down today for some reason........Must be a MONDAY.
> Yayyyy for Lena and Sigh for me and anybody else who does not do so well with Mondays. I hope that everyone in the US are enjoying their holiday today.
> 
> View attachment 273150
> 
> 
> View attachment 273151


Happy Monday, Carol! Nah, just kidding. Hang in there. 

@EllieMay, great job! Never mind all my jokes. Looking forward to seeing Toretto self-soak in his own personal pool.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s a public holiday here in the UK too.
> 
> Yesterday we had lovely weather until he evening when a shower appeared. I managed to avoid the ironing by spending the day in the garden. JoesDad cleaned the patio (a big job) and I cut the grass, did some weeding, repotted some plants and bought and planted out a Verbena bonariensis.
> 
> @EllieMay, the results of your hard work look amazing!
> 
> We spent the evening slumped in front of the tv for some reason
> 
> Today, I need to reseed some bare patches in the lawn. It may or may not work as everything is so dry and I am going to have to water the patches, but it is worth a try.


Would you like me to share a bit of rain with you, Linda?  

It's actually not too rainy, but windy and gray and drizzly. I'll go to a shop today to see if I can exchange the beautiful bird feeder for something more transportable. There's some interest in our piano, so fingers crossed that it goes to a good home. 

We're traveling on July 1, Canada Day, which is becoming a tradition. Last year we were on the train from the US to Canada also on Canada Day. 

I've been neglecting my French with all the work and volunteering and (thank you very much, class families ) stress. Must go back to it. To studying French, I mean. Not to the stress -- if that can be helped...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Would you like me to share a bit of rain with you, Linda?
> 
> It's actually not too rainy, but windy and gray and drizzly. I'll go to a shop today to see if I can exchange the beautiful bird feeder for something more transportable. There's some interest in our piano, so fingers crossed that it goes to a good home.
> 
> We're traveling on July 1, Canada Day, which is becoming a tradition. Last year we were on the train from the US to Canada also on Canada Day.
> 
> I've been neglecting my French with all the work and volunteering and (thank you very much, class families ) stress. Must go back to it. To studying French, I mean. Not to the stress -- if that can be helped...


I wouldn't want to go back to the stress either. Bonne chance aux français qui étudient. 
Et bonne idée sur l'échange. Je me demande pourquoi vous allez l'échanger? Nous voulons des photos s'il vous plaît! - I thought I would help you with your french, that is if google translate grammatically translated my English into French correctly.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday, even if it’s not a holiday for you. I’m going to try and celebrate by going back to sleep [emoji16] I’ll have coffee and read you all later!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I wouldn't want to go back to the stress either. Bonne chance aux français qui étudient.
> Et bonne idée sur l'échange. Je me demande pourquoi vous allez l'échanger? Nous voulons des photos s'il vous plaît! - I thought I would help you with your french, that is if google translate grammatically translated my English into French correctly.



I see the words “demande” and “photos”. That’s what the local tourism office tells all the time, only in Danish! [emoji33][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday, even if it’s not a holiday for you. I’m going to try and celebrate by going back to sleep [emoji16] I’ll have coffee and read you all later!



Nos da!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Vegging?


Inactive 
Short for vegetating I believe.
Unless Yvonne meant she was going to eat lots of veggies in which case I may have bean wrong


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and happy holiday to everyone n the UK and US (sorry Carol and Lena!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick video from this morning’s sunrise, enjoy -


----------



## Maro2Bear

And a pix looking south, souheast right before sunrise.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I see the words “demande” and “photos”. That’s what the local tourism office tells all the time, only in Danish! [emoji33][emoji85]


I translated the following English: Good luck with the French studying. And good idea on the exchange. I wonder what you are going to exchange it for, We want photos please. Now if I put the french back into the translate and ask what it says in English this is what came up: 
Good luck to the French students.
And good idea on the exchange. I wonder why you're going to trade it? We want photos please!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and happy holiday to everyone n the UK and US (sorry Carol and Lena!)


It is fine, I will be with you all in spirit. And I am sure Lena does not mind, otherwise she won't get her Monday break!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick video from this morning’s sunrise, enjoy -


Beautiful


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick video from this morning’s sunrise, enjoy -



The sun looks already pretty high in the video. Beautiful!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> I translated the following English: Good luck with the French studying. And good idea on the exchange. I wonder what you are going to exchange it for, We want photos please. Now if I put the french back into the translate and ask what it says in English this is what came up:
> Good luck to the French students.
> And good idea on the exchange. I wonder why you're going to trade it? We want photos please!



Yep. You demand photos. I got it. [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> It is fine, I will be with you all in spirit. And I am sure Lena does not mind, otherwise she won't get her Monday break!!



Monday is my holiday. Except the Pentecost Monday, when it’s everybody else’s holiday.  We have a long weekend here for the Ascension, starting on Thursday. Must’ve taken a long time. [emoji85]


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I spend more time on my Kindle than on the computer I thought it would behoove me to learn how to copy/paste so Ican post links when needed. So you folks here in CDR are my guinea pigs.

Well, obviously more reading and practicing needs doing. It doesn't work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Long-press the first word until it's selected, then drag the selection until it includes everything you want. You should see options like Select, Copy, Paste, etc a

Well, I can get it to work on text, but not on a web address.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Are you paying them in rain checks?


For now I am. I'm checking the weather and saying we can't because it's going to rain. So we have a day planned when we get the right day. They're still in school so I'm waiting and watching. Today they're off having a family outing so. I want them because I've spent a few years with them and they're starting to understand how I like things done. They watch for the toads and praying mantis etc.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Sooo... anything "suits" you?


It's usually a pair of jeans and a comfortable shirt. If I have to get dressed up I feel like a penguin. "Bird in a suit." For the right occasion though, I'll try to look presentable.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I translated the following English: Good luck with the French studying. And good idea on the exchange. I wonder what you are going to exchange it for, We want photos please. Now if I put the french back into the translate and ask what it says in English this is what came up:
> Good luck to the French students.
> And good idea on the exchange. I wonder why you're going to trade it? We want photos please!



Lol! Way to go Google!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Long-press the first word until it's selected, then drag the selection until it includes everything you want. You should see options like Select, Copy, Paste, etc a
> 
> Well, I can get it to work on text, but not on a web address.


Oh dear.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> For now I am. I'm checking the weather and saying we can't because it's going to rain. So we have a day planned when we get the right day. They're still in school so I'm waiting and watching. Today they're off having a family outing so. I want them because I've spent a few years with them and they're starting to understand how I like things done. They watch for the toads and praying mantis etc.


Look who came to visit.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Look who came to visit.
> View attachment 273183


That's a Cutie. I haven't seen one yet this year. But when my grandson and I did some cleaning up we made sure to not hurt them or the butterflies. I've seen my toad and the other day a new (to my yard) species of butterfly. Maybe we'll get to see one the day we pick to do more cleaning up. I'll try to keep my phone handy for pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Look who came to visit.
> View attachment 273183


Praying mantis are sort of scary. They seem sentient. They follow you, moving their head to keep you in view.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Look who came to visit.
> View attachment 273183


What!!!!! I love mantises


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> Praying mantis are sort of scary. They seem sentient. They follow you, moving their head to keep you in view.


Also like the mantis shrimp, looks like something out of a science fiction film.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm going to try to post a short video of Arrow. Sorry so far I can't. The file is too large.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> What!!!!! I love mantises


Me too!!! I protect them as much as I can in my yard! One year for my birthday present from God, there was one on my kitchen wall. That one was probably about 5 inches. I had to find a way to get the critter outside safely because our cat was checking the darling out. Dilly was probably just telling me that "hay there's a scary looking bug in the house!" and expected me to save him..


----------



## johnandjade

Good mornooning and nos da, just thought i would share cocos determination to get me up tomorrow


----------



## Cathie G

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning and nos da, just thought i would share cocos determination to get me up tomorrow
> View attachment 273203
> View attachment 273205


Coco is a good dog!


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning and nos da, just thought i would share cocos determination to get me up tomorrow
> View attachment 273203
> View attachment 273205


You should get him a smaller one to wear on his leg - then he could be a watchdog!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You should get him a smaller one to wear on his leg - then he could be a watchdog!


Hehehe...evidently 2 peas in a pod...


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/morning all. 
I've been out most of the day with my twin sisters for their birthday so just checked in to see what you've all been up to.
Looks like it's been a quiet day in here, but hopefully everyone is busy doing nice things.
I didn't sleep well last night so I'm pretty tired and just off to bed. 
So I'll not see you tomorrow , nos da!


----------



## Cathie G

Ok...I'm going to try again. Meet my little Arrow and thanks for everyone's support. It didn't work again........

I couldn't figure out yet how to post a teeny video.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all.

Big last day of the great Tangier Island kayaking adventure. We were out on the water early for an exploratory paddle north to Goose Island, yet another desolate deserted sandy island in the Bay. Higher winds today 10-20 knots blowing NNW across the Bay made for some interesting swells.

Back to the hotel, bags, kayaks loaded on the ferry. An hour and a quarter of open water back to home dock in Crisfield MD. where I’m spending the night. I’ll get a fresh morning start for the road trip home tomorrow.

Protected marsh land right in the car park. A few of us are stying here tonight.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Praying mantis are sort of scary. They seem sentient. They follow you, moving their head to keep you in view.



I’m terrified of them. Trying not to look at Carol’s picture much. Thank goodness it’s dark in here! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Also like the mantis shrimp, looks like something out of a science fiction film.



Is it delicious?


----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning and nos da, just thought i would share cocos determination to get me up tomorrow
> View attachment 273203
> View attachment 273205



How did the date go? Hope you got some sleep before!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> You should get him a smaller one to wear on his leg - then he could be a watchdog!



[emoji23] 
That would be barking mad! [emoji85]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I'm going to try again. Meet my little Arrow and thanks for everyone's support. It didn't work again........
> View attachment 273206
> I couldn't figure out yet how to post a teeny video.



At least the picture is there. No motion or sound though. 
To post a video, you’ll need to upload it to YouTube first, I think, and then embed it here (web version) or share the link.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> Big last day of the great Tangier Island kayaking adventure. We were out on the water early for an exploratory paddle north to Goose Island, yet another desolate deserted sandy island in the Bay. Higher winds today 10-20 knots blowing NNW across the Bay made for some interesting swells.
> 
> Back to the hotel, bags, kayaks loaded on the ferry. An hour and a quarter of open water back to home dock in Crisfield MD. where I’m spending the night. I’ll get a fresh morning start for the road trip home tomorrow.
> 
> Protected marsh land right in the car park. A few of us are stying here tonight.
> 
> View attachment 273209



Stying? I do that too sometimes, after a long trip...




Loved your photos from this adventure.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Hope everyone is still in one piece after Monday. Have a Terrific Tuesday!


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> Is it delicious?


I assume so, you should give it a try


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> Big last day of the great Tangier Island kayaking adventure. We were out on the water early for an exploratory paddle north to Goose Island, yet another desolate deserted sandy island in the Bay. Higher winds today 10-20 knots blowing NNW across the Bay made for some interesting swells.
> 
> Back to the hotel, bags, kayaks loaded on the ferry. An hour and a quarter of open water back to home dock in Crisfield MD. where I’m spending the night. I’ll get a fresh morning start for the road trip home tomorrow.
> 
> Protected marsh land right in the car park. A few of us are stying here tonight.
> 
> View attachment 273209


Stying? Not much of a recommendation for the hotel!
Enjoy your last day!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23]
> That would be barking mad! [emoji85]


After paws for thought I think you're probably right.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and happy Tuesday.
I'm making the dreaded trip to Cardiff today hopefully I'll see something for the wedding that I like.
Wish me luck!
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's a Cutie. I haven't seen one yet this year. But when my grandson and I did some cleaning up we made sure to not hurt them or the butterflies. I've seen my toad and the other day a new (to my yard) species of butterfly. Maybe we'll get to see one the day we pick to do more cleaning up. I'll try to keep my phone handy for pictures.


Well this one was right next to me near my bed, so I decided to take a pic for you. The thing is that while I was watching it, I am absolutely sure that it was watching me, (we were sussing each other out) But as soon as I tried taking a close up picture it immediately moved. I found it quite funny actually.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Praying mantis are sort of scary. They seem sentient. They follow you, moving their head to keep you in view.


Yip, That is exactly what it was doing.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Me too!!! I protect them as much as I can in my yard! One year for my birthday present from God, there was one on my kitchen wall. That one was probably about 5 inches. I had to find a way to get the critter outside safely because our cat was checking the darling out. Dilly was probably just telling me that "hay there's a scary looking bug in the house!" and expected me to save him..


The next morning it was still in my room, so I took it and put it on the outside of my window.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> Good mornooning and nos da, just thought i would share cocos determination to get me up tomorrow
> View attachment 273203
> View attachment 273205


Wow, That is going to be one alarming wake up call!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/morning all.
> I've been out most of the day with my twin sisters for their birthday so just checked in to see what you've all been up to.
> Looks like it's been a quiet day in here, but hopefully everyone is busy doing nice things.
> I didn't sleep well last night so I'm pretty tired and just off to bed.
> So I'll not see you tomorrow , nos da!


Nighty night. I hope you sleep better this time.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I'm going to try again. Meet my little Arrow and thanks for everyone's support. It didn't work again........
> View attachment 273206
> I couldn't figure out yet how to post a teeny video.


You need to post it to youtube first, and then you copy the Youtube link and post it on a thread.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I'm going to try again. Meet my little Arrow and thanks for everyone's support. It didn't work again........
> View attachment 273206
> I couldn't figure out yet how to post a teeny video.


You need to post it to you tube first, and then you copy the You tube link and post it on a thread.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I'm going to try again. Meet my little Arrow and thanks for everyone's support. It didn't work again........
> View attachment 273206
> I couldn't figure out yet how to post a teeny video.


You need to post it to youtube first, and then you copy the Youtube link and post it on a thread.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m terrified of them. Trying not to look at Carol’s picture much. Thank goodness it’s dark in here! [emoji33][emoji33]


Ooopsie!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and happy Tuesday.
> I'm making the dreaded trip to Cardiff today hopefully I'll see something for the wedding that I like.
> Wish me luck!
> TTFN


Good Luck!!


----------



## CarolM

AAANNNNDDDDD that is me all caught up again. Not much going on here at all lately. It must be spring/summer on your sides. I am imagining that you are all outside enjoying the sunshine or spending time with your torts outside, and that is why you are not in here enjoying the anonymity of the Dark. Have fun and enjoy the sunshine while you still can.


----------



## EllieMay

And good morning all. I have been very busy..... very busy procrastinating) back on schedule and back to work... on the up side, hubby is due home sometime tonight. Also, egg watch begins.. turner has been removed , temp dropped 1 degree and humidity increased Hope everyone has a productive day[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And good morning all. I have been very busy..... very busy procrastinating) back on schedule and back to work... on the up side, hubby is due home sometime tonight. Also, egg watch begins.. turner has been removed , temp dropped 1 degree and humidity increased Hope everyone has a productive day[emoji6]


ooohhh, Eggciting news. I cannot wait!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Ooopsie!!!


I think what Carol is trying to say is you need to post it on youtube first, then you copy the youtube link and post it in a thread.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Look who came to visit.
> View attachment 273183



[emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I'm going to try again. Meet my little Arrow and thanks for everyone's support. It didn't work again........
> View attachment 273206
> I couldn't figure out yet how to post a teeny video.



You need to upload the video to YouTube then post the link to the YouTube video [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You need to post it to youtube first, and then you copy the Youtube link and post it on a thread.



Snap


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

I did lots more gardening yesterday and then we decided to go to London. 

As we were in the area, I decided some photos of Buckingham Palace were needed for the CDR postcard collection. 

The Queen wasn’t in so the Union Flag was flying from the Palace flag pole rather than the Royal Standard. 

They were clearing up after a 10km road race so that’s what the barriers and trucks in the pics are about






The Victoria Memorial at the front of the palace



Looking down The Mall towards Admiralty Arch



A Gurkha on guard duty. The Gurkhas are a Nepalese regiment in the British Army. So we don’t always have the traditional red jacket and bearskin hatted guards on duty



And a view through the trees across St James’ Park from the Palace.


----------



## JoesMum

And today, I finally... drum roll .... did the ironing!

I have also spent quite a lot of time sorting out JoesDad’s laptop and watching tennis. 

My absences are most likely tennis related for the next few weeks. Roland-Garros, the French Open, has started. 

Apart from Thursday when cricket [emoji967] becomes important. The opening match of the Cricket World Cup is on Thursday at the Oval Cricket Ground in London and the match is... England v South Africa. Carol and I will have to agree to disagree [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't imagine living in such a large house. I'll bet there are parts to that mansion that she's (the queen) never seen! Last night I watched her coronation on cable. Then after that they had an hour about the castle. Elizabeth's coronation was the first one that was ever filmed. All the pomp and circumstance!!! She was an awfully pretty lady in her youth. And the carriage!! OMG! It was made with lots of real gold and was so heavy there were many, many pairs of horses to pull it. Both TV shows were quite interesting.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I can't imagine living in such a large house. I'll bet there are parts to that mansion that she's (the queen) never seen! Last night I watched her coronation on cable. Then after that they had an hour about the castle. Elizabeth's coronation was the first one that was ever filmed. All the pomp and circumstance!!! She was an awfully pretty lady in her youth. And the carriage!! OMG! It was made with lots of real gold and was so heavy there were many, many pairs of horses to pull it. Both TV shows were quite interesting.



I have seen that carriage. We did a tour of the mews where the carriages are kept a few years ago. It is amazing... but doesn’t have good suspension, apparently, so the ride isn’t that comfortable.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I did lots more gardening yesterday and then we decided to go to London.
> 
> As we were in the area, I decided some photos of Buckingham Palace were needed for the CDR postcard collection.
> 
> The Queen wasn’t in so the Union Flag was flying from the Palace flag pole rather than the Royal Standard.
> 
> They were clearing up after a 10km road race so that’s what the barriers and trucks in the pics are about
> 
> View attachment 273259
> 
> View attachment 273264
> 
> 
> The Victoria Memorial at the front of the palace
> View attachment 273260
> 
> 
> Looking down The Mall towards Admiralty Arch
> View attachment 273261
> 
> 
> A Gurkha on guard duty. The Gurkhas are a Nepalese regiment in the British Army. So we don’t always have the traditional red jacket and bearskin hatted guards on duty
> View attachment 273263
> 
> 
> And a view through the trees across St James’ Park from the Palace.
> View attachment 273265



I would love to be able to explore the palace and the park! Beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I have seen that carriage. We did a tour of the mews where the carriages are kept a few years ago. It is amazing... but doesn’t have good suspension, apparently, so the ride isn’t that comfortable.


In last night's show the queen was watching the coronation with us and commented on the rough ride. It seems the carriage is supported by leather straps.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I think what Carol is trying to say is you need to post it on youtube first, then you copy the youtube link and post it in a thread.


I'll try. Arrow is just so pretty and I can't show him off in a picture. Joesmum is encouraging a video monster too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'll try. Arrow is just so pretty and I can't show him off in a picture. Joesmum is encouraging a video monster too.


I was being facetious, Cathy! Carol accidentally posted her reply three times


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> You need to upload the video to YouTube then post the link to the YouTube video [emoji4]


I'm going to try but there's talking going on from utube on during the video. I'm just afraid of copyright laws even though the words fit right in my video perfectly.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I was being facetious, Cathy! Carol accidentally posted her reply three times


I've been there done that too and still do...My grandson had to show me the enter button before I could learn how to post my reply on Facebook.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well this one was right next to me near my bed, so I decided to take a pic for you. The thing is that while I was watching it, I am absolutely sure that it was watching me, (we were sussing each other out) But as soon as I tried taking a close up picture it immediately moved. I found it quite funny actually.


Yep they watch you. I was afraid when I got him on the newspaper that he would take off flying in the house. I was blessed with a good laugh on myself all day...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I did lots more gardening yesterday and then we decided to go to London.
> 
> As we were in the area, I decided some photos of Buckingham Palace were needed for the CDR postcard collection.
> 
> The Queen wasn’t in so the Union Flag was flying from the Palace flag pole rather than the Royal Standard.
> 
> They were clearing up after a 10km road race so that’s what the barriers and trucks in the pics are about
> 
> View attachment 273259
> 
> View attachment 273264
> 
> 
> The Victoria Memorial at the front of the palace
> View attachment 273260
> 
> 
> Looking down The Mall towards Admiralty Arch
> View attachment 273261
> 
> 
> A Gurkha on guard duty. The Gurkhas are a Nepalese regiment in the British Army. So we don’t always have the traditional red jacket and bearskin hatted guards on duty
> View attachment 273263
> 
> 
> And a view through the trees across St James’ Park from the Palace.
> View attachment 273265


Awesome post cards.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And today, I finally... drum roll .... did the ironing!
> 
> I have also spent quite a lot of time sorting out JoesDad’s laptop and watching tennis.
> 
> My absences are most likely tennis related for the next few weeks. Roland-Garros, the French Open, has started.
> 
> Apart from Thursday when cricket [emoji967] becomes important. The opening match of the Cricket World Cup is on Thursday at the Oval Cricket Ground in London and the match is... England v South Africa. Carol and I will have to agree to disagree [emoji6][emoji23]


You will have to tell me how it goes, as I don't have the sports channel anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was being facetious, Cathy! Carol accidentally posted her reply three times


I did? I only saw it appear once. Wierd!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try but there's talking going on from utube on during the video. I'm just afraid of copyright laws even though the words fit right in my video perfectly.


All you need to do when you upload it is to make it private. Then only those you share the link with can see it.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I've been there done that too and still do...My grandson had to show me the enter button before I could learn how to post my reply on Facebook.



I have faith In you! I know we will see Arrow’s video pop up soon


----------



## EllieMay

Welllllll.... hubby’s relief had trouble with his flight so now hubby doesn’t get to leave until in the morning :-(. 

I got a camera on the eggs though so we should get notifications when something starts happening... the original hatch date was estimated tomorrow afternoon but with the power outage, it could drag out until Friday I suppose... one thing is certain, if they are not turkeys, they still have at least a 28 day incubation time)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have faith In you! I know we will see Arrow’s video pop up soon


He's so beautiful he looks like a butterfly only he's swimming. I messed up the tank cycling though. I didn't know you had to add a little bit of fish food but I think I have that fixed. The tests are coming up safe. At least I don't have torn fins. He seems happy and relaxes sometimes...but not how they "relax" in the pet shop. We'll see about videos? You and others on CDR's faith is going to make me at least try. Thanks.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> All you need to do when you upload it is to make it private. Then only those you share the link with can see it.


Ok. Now I have to figure out where to go on utube???...I usually go to music videos. I might be able to post it from my phone though which would be the least complicated. I am a dufus on a computer.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I did? I only saw it appear once. Wierd!!


We'll blame it on the devices because usually that's what it is. The button gets stuck and does 3 or none or 1. And changes what you're typing too...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I can't imagine living in such a large house. I'll bet there are parts to that mansion that she's (the queen) never seen! Last night I watched her coronation on cable. Then after that they had an hour about the castle. Elizabeth's coronation was the first one that was ever filmed. All the pomp and circumstance!!! She was an awfully pretty lady in her youth. And the carriage!! OMG! It was made with lots of real gold and was so heavy there were many, many pairs of horses to pull it. Both TV shows were quite interesting.


I think it's interesting too. I watched a show years ago on her coronation and sometimes watched things about Diana. But I did watch Harry and Megan's wedding all the way through. It was worth watching. The music and everything was really just beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> At least the picture is there. No motion or sound though.
> To post a video, you’ll need to upload it to YouTube first, I think, and then embed it here (web version) or share the link.


I'm going to try. I posted the picture only because I failed twice. And for gp I was going to show how pretty he is one way or another...hehehe


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try. I posted the picture only because I failed twice. And for gp I was going to show how pretty he is one way or another...hehehe



Third time’s a charm!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

johnandjade said:


> So i guess i should probably introduce myself to our new family members. ..
> 
> Im john, in Scotland and am 32yrs i think on the planet. I am by no means shy or modest!! Mrs G actually mentioned she looked back at some of my pics for a giggle. ... wonder if we can find em all and get an album/calendar thread for me
> 
> 
> Live has kept me busy recently but i should hopefully be around more now .
> 
> 
> Oh and talkin of old phones, i only got this new one due to neeedin interweb for work.
> 
> Probably best to get me on the whats app if you really need me.
> 
> A huge thank you to mum (linda) for your messages over the last wee while, you truly are my 2nd mum
> Thank you so much xxxx


Nice to meet you! I live in Ohio and have19 torts and two turtles.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> The in-laws were reasonably well behaved, partly because JoesDad’s brother turned up ... and without his other half who they are vile to.
> 
> Daughter has caught her first dormouse of the year. A boy of extremely healthy weight - 20 grammes (0.7 ounces)
> View attachment 273057
> 
> 
> For those not familiar with Daughter. She is an ecologist who qualified for her license to monitor dormice last year. She has recently set up a monitoring site near her home in Hampshire as part of the Hampshire Wildlife Trust voluntary surveying group. Dormice aren’t actually mice - they just look like them. And they do sleep a lot as their name suggests.


Love to see these pictures from your daughter! Cute little thing too.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

johnandjade said:


> And lets not forgot my video lol https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...watch-brazen-mankini-wearing-man-12131427.amp


Cute! Bet that was cold


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Kristoff said:


> Vegging?





Yvonne G said:


> Long-press the first word until it's selected, then drag the selection until it includes everything you want. You should see options like Select, Copy, Paste, etc a
> 
> Well, I can get it to work on text, but not on a web address.





Yvonne G said:


> Praying mantis are sort of scary. They seem sentient. They follow you, moving their head to keep you in view.


And they jump on your face if you get to close!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> I think what Carol is trying to say is you need to post it on youtube first, then you copy the youtube link and post it in a thread.


You guys are funny!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Welllllll.... hubby’s relief had trouble with his flight so now hubby doesn’t get to leave until in the morning :-(.
> 
> I got a camera on the eggs though so we should get notifications when something starts happening... the original hatch date was estimated tomorrow afternoon but with the power outage, it could drag out until Friday I suppose... one thing is certain, if they are not turkeys, they still have at least a 28 day incubation time)
> View attachment 273271


Come on babies, we are waiting for you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok. Now I have to figure out where to go on utube???...I usually go to music videos. I might be able to post it from my phone though which would be the least complicated. I am a dufus on a computer.


Mmm. I normally just follow the prompts. I would start off by sharing the video, and follow the prompts/ options from that point onwards.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> We'll blame it on the devices because usually that's what it is. The button gets stuck and does 3 or none or 1. And changes what you're typing too...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday everyone. How are you all doing? It is the middle of the week. Yayyyyy. I have tomorrow to work then I am off from work for three days. Hubby and I are going to Swellendam for Friday and Saturday. So looking forward to some time away.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday everyone. How are you all doing? It is the middle of the week. Yayyyyy. I have tomorrow to work then I am off from work for three days. Hubby and I are going to Swellendam for Friday and Saturday. So looking forward to some time away.



Ooh. Postcard opportunities 

Enjoy your break 

Good mornooning and happy Wednesday all.


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> I assume so, you should give it a try



I just might. If someone knows how to cook them [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and happy Tuesday.
> I'm making the dreaded trip to Cardiff today hopefully I'll see something for the wedding that I like.
> Wish me luck!
> TTFN



Good luck!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I think what Carol is trying to say is you need to post it on youtube first, then you copy the youtube link and post it in a thread.



Are you sure? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And today, I finally... drum roll .... did the ironing!
> 
> I have also spent quite a lot of time sorting out JoesDad’s laptop and watching tennis.
> 
> My absences are most likely tennis related for the next few weeks. Roland-Garros, the French Open, has started.
> 
> Apart from Thursday when cricket [emoji967] becomes important. The opening match of the Cricket World Cup is on Thursday at the Oval Cricket Ground in London and the match is... England v South Africa. Carol and I will have to agree to disagree [emoji6][emoji23]



I’m going to watch cricket too! St. Josef’s (us) versus Rygaards (them). Go, Ravens! (Or whatever beast our team is supposed to be.) 

Yip, volunteered to accompany the kids to that one too... [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Welllllll.... hubby’s relief had trouble with his flight so now hubby doesn’t get to leave until in the morning :-(.
> 
> I got a camera on the eggs though so we should get notifications when something starts happening... the original hatch date was estimated tomorrow afternoon but with the power outage, it could drag out until Friday I suppose... one thing is certain, if they are not turkeys, they still have at least a 28 day incubation time)
> View attachment 273271



Hope you’re reunited with hubby soon. Those surprise eggs need to get cracking. Can’t wait to see what’s inside!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Ok. Now I have to figure out where to go on utube???...I usually go to music videos. I might be able to post it from my phone though which would be the least complicated. I am a dufus on a computer.



You’ll need an account. 

And before Carol says it, 
You’ll need an account. 
You’ll need an account. 
You’ll need an account. 
[emoji12]


----------



## Ben02

Human X-Ray warning for those that are squeamish!!!


I broke my toe last November and it never healed as the break was awkward, I had surgery on it and they drilled pin to help it fuse, 6 weeks later it’s all healed


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> You guys are funny!



Funny? Never! 
Missed you, Cheryl!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Human X-Ray warning for those that are squeamish!!!
> 
> 
> I broke my toe last November and it never healed as the break was awkward, I had surgery on it and they drilled pin to help it fuse, 6 weeks later it’s all healed



Can’t see the pic, but glad the doctors nailed it.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! 
Our long weekend starts tomorrow. Fortunately, I’m sending husband and daughter off to a movie night tomorrow and will have tapas with a friend. 

Then, on Friday, there’s the biggest farm animal show in Denmark happening right around the corner, and I have a guest card for that, to snap a few pictures. Might get to see our Crown Princess Mary, the Australian wife of the Danish Crown Princess Frederik. 

On Saturday is husband’s 40th birthday. We might go out into the fjord on a Viking ship, if it doesn’t rain (much) that day. 

And on Sunday we’re having braai with our South African friends. Not Carol, unfortunately, but I like them anyway.  

If you don’t not see me till Monday, you know why. [emoji33]


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> Can’t see the pic, but glad the doctors nailed it.


Yep, they had to “drill” their brains in order to think of a fix

I re-attached the image so it might work now


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday everyone. How are you all doing? It is the middle of the week. Yayyyyy. I have tomorrow to work then I am off from work for three days. Hubby and I are going to Swellendam for Friday and Saturday. So looking forward to some time away.



Sounds fun! I don’t know what’s in Swellendam but get-a-ways are always a nice diversion from life.


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Human X-Ray warning for those that are squeamish!!!
> 
> 
> I broke my toe last November and it never healed as the break was awkward, I had surgery on it and they drilled pin to help it fuse, 6 weeks later it’s all healed



Glad your all healed up now.. amazing what a few metal pieces can do [emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Exactly and I believe they are starting whaling for commercial use again in July because they say whale numbers have recovered enough for them to do it.
> Shameful!!


Let them eat whale meat ...... It is known that it is toxic with all the heavy metals and other chemicals it contains. Hopefully people get sick from eating the whale meat before whales are eredicated.


----------



## EllieMay

All sounds very fun.. what’s “tapas”??
( got to make sure I don’t miss out on that) ..
Farm animal show Pics are just what we need to see! Add a little Royalty in and we are Grand!!!
And happy B-day to hubby... hope you celebrate lots for him


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure. Grass cutting time. Tree chopping. 

One sad note. On our kayaking trips, we discovered THREE dead sea turtles. Two very large ones (maybe 200 lbs) and one youngster (1-2 lbs). Very sad to see. I took a few snaps that I’ll share, but just warning you it’s not pretty. First time in 10 years plus of paddling that Ive seen dead sea turtles. :-(

I’ll find a pix or two of some deserted sandy beach islands that we traveled to as well.

Out to cut the lawn.

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I’m going to watch cricket too! St. Josef’s (us) versus Rygaards (them). Go, Ravens! (Or whatever beast our team is supposed to be.)
> 
> Yip, volunteered to accompany the kids to that one too... [emoji849]



I had no idea cricket was played in Denmark!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Human X-Ray warning for those that are squeamish!!!
> 
> 
> I broke my toe last November and it never healed as the break was awkward, I had surgery on it and they drilled pin to help it fuse, 6 weeks later it’s all healed



You are lucky to be young and still growing. These things heal quickly at your age. Surgery and GCSEs simultaneously are a tough ride though!

I suspect you are at the stage of eating your family out of house and home now. My son aged sixteen was dreadful. My weekly shopping bill halved when he went to university. He stopped growing at a fraction short of 6 foot 6 inches (2 metres)


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Our long weekend starts tomorrow. Fortunately, I’m sending husband and daughter off to a movie night tomorrow and will have tapas with a friend.
> 
> Then, on Friday, there’s the biggest farm animal show in Denmark happening right around the corner, and I have a guest card for that, to snap a few pictures. Might get to see our Crown Princess Mary, the Australian wife of the Danish Crown Princess Frederik.
> 
> On Saturday is husband’s 40th birthday. We might go out into the fjord on a Viking ship, if it doesn’t rain (much) that day.
> 
> And on Sunday we’re having braai with our South African friends. Not Carol, unfortunately, but I like them anyway.
> 
> If you don’t not see me till Monday, you know why. [emoji33]



That sounds like a good weekend. Have a great time Lena


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> All sounds very fun.. what’s “tapas”??
> ( got to make sure I don’t miss out on that) ..
> Farm animal show Pics are just what we need to see! Add a little Royalty in and we are Grand!!!
> And happy B-day to hubby... hope you celebrate lots for him



Tapas is a Spanish speciality. Small portions of savoury dishes served usually with drinks. Could be anything, but always tasty


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure. Grass cutting time. Tree chopping.
> 
> One sad note. On our kayaking trips, we discovered THREE dead sea turtles. Two very large ones (maybe 200 lbs) and one youngster (1-2 lbs). Very sad to see. I took a few snaps that I’ll share, but just warning you it’s not pretty. First time in 10 years plus of paddling that Ive seen dead sea turtles. :-(
> 
> I’ll find a pix or two of some deserted sandy beach islands that we traveled to as well.
> 
> Out to cut the lawn.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.



How sad about the turtles 

Enjoy your garden maintenance


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Are you sure? [emoji23]


Well, she may have meant to say, "Post it on youtube, then copy/paste the link here!" !!!!!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> You are lucky to be young and still growing. These things heal quickly at your age. Surgery and GCSEs simultaneously are a tough ride though!
> 
> I suspect you are at the stage of eating your family out of house and home now. My son aged sixteen was dreadful. My weekly shopping bill halved when he went to university. He stopped growing at a fraction short of 6 foot 6 inches (2 metres)


Yep, I’m like a rapid growing Sulcata


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> You are lucky to be young and still growing. These things heal quickly at your age. Surgery and GCSEs simultaneously are a tough ride though!
> 
> I suspect you are at the stage of eating your family out of house and home now. My son aged sixteen was dreadful. My weekly shopping bill halved when he went to university. He stopped growing at a fraction short of 6 foot 6 inches (2 metres)


After my son joined the Air Force and moved out of the house, I was amazed to learn that food kept in the refrigerator actually spoiled and got moldy! That never happened while he lived here.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> After my son joined the Air Force and moved out of the house, I was amazed to learn that food kept in the refrigerator actually spoiled and got moldy! That never happened while he lived here.



I know that feeling [emoji23] 

I know it is actually good that I taught both my kids to cook. The downside was that absolutely nothing in the fridge was safe from Son when he was hungry... he could cook the raw as well as graze the stuff that didn’t need cooking [emoji849]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> How sad about the turtles
> 
> Enjoy your garden maintenance



And, it’s HOT AND HUMID.... aaaagh.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And, it’s HOT AND HUMID.... aaaagh.



It’s cold and damp here. I want to get out in the garden, but it’s raining. Luckily, it’s not raining in Paris, so I can watch tennis instead


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Tapas is a Spanish speciality. Small portions of savoury dishes served usually with drinks. Could be anything, but always tasty



You had me a “savory dishes”.... but add “served with drinks” and we have hit a whole new level.. I have definitely been missing out [emoji31]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji41]
I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> You’ll need an account.
> 
> And before Carol says it,
> You’ll need an account.
> You’ll need an account.
> You’ll need an account.
> [emoji12]


Hehehe hehehe hehehe. I think I have one maybe. I think I have one maybe. I think I have one maybe...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Can’t see the pic, but glad the doctors nailed it.


Cheryl Hills is right...lol


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji41]
> I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> View attachment 273296



[emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You had me a “savory dishes”.... but add “served with drinks” and we have hit a whole new level.. I have definitely been missing out [emoji31]


Is that like "we devours"? Or as the French say it...hors d'oeuvres? While having a great get together with friends.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday everyone. How are you all doing? It is the middle of the week. Yayyyyy. I have tomorrow to work then I am off from work for three days. Hubby and I are going to Swellendam for Friday and Saturday. So looking forward to some time away.


Have fun...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Let them eat whale meat ...... It is known that it is toxic with all the heavy metals and other chemicals it contains. Hopefully people get sick from eating the whale meat before whales are eredicated.


They probably already are and they haven't succumbed to it yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Is that like "we devours"? Or as the French say it...hors d'oeuvres? While having a great get together with friends.



More substantial than hors d’oeuvres. It’s like eating lots of starters.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I’m going to watch cricket too! St. Josef’s (us) versus Rygaards (them). Go, Ravens! (Or whatever beast our team is supposed to be.)
> 
> Yip, volunteered to accompany the kids to that one too... [emoji849]


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You’ll need an account.
> 
> And before Carol says it,
> You’ll need an account.
> You’ll need an account.
> You’ll need an account.
> [emoji12]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Our long weekend starts tomorrow. Fortunately, I’m sending husband and daughter off to a movie night tomorrow and will have tapas with a friend.
> 
> Then, on Friday, there’s the biggest farm animal show in Denmark happening right around the corner, and I have a guest card for that, to snap a few pictures. Might get to see our Crown Princess Mary, the Australian wife of the Danish Crown Princess Frederik.
> 
> On Saturday is husband’s 40th birthday. We might go out into the fjord on a Viking ship, if it doesn’t rain (much) that day.
> 
> And on Sunday we’re having braai with our South African friends. Not Carol, unfortunately, but I like them anyway.
> 
> If you don’t not see me till Monday, you know why. [emoji33]


Sounds like a really busy weekend. Enjoy it all. Especially the braai. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Yep, they had to “drill” their brains in order to think of a fix
> 
> I re-attached the image so it might work now



Hope it doesn’t hurt anymore!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sounds fun! I don’t know what’s in Swellendam but get-a-ways are always a nice diversion from life.


I totally agree. And there is nothing other than countryside, hiking trails and dams and peace and quiet.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, she may have meant to say, "Post it on youtube, then copy/paste the link here!" !!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> After my son joined the Air Force and moved out of the house, I was amazed to learn that food kept in the refrigerator actually spoiled and got moldy! That never happened while he lived here.


Whahaha. That is a good one.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I know that feeling [emoji23]
> 
> I know it is actually good that I taught both my kids to cook. The downside was that absolutely nothing in the fridge was safe from Son when he was hungry... he could cook the raw as well as graze the stuff that didn’t need cooking [emoji849]


That is what my son does. I often come home thinking that I have something to make for supper only to find out son cooked it for lunch!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe hehehe hehehe. I think I have one maybe. I think I have one maybe. I think I have one maybe...


You guys are hilarious!!!


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> Hope it doesn’t hurt anymore!


Nah it’s fine now, I could whack it against the wall and it should be fine....... I won’t actually do that


----------



## Ben02

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji41]
> I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> View attachment 273296


I wish my youngest tort Marge was like that in the mornings........ she’s crazy the second she wakes up to the moment she falls asleep

She will not and I mean not!!!! Sleep anywhere other than her favourite green pot


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is what my son does. I often come home thinking that I have something to make for supper only to find out son cooked it for lunch!


Just wait until they cook better then yourself. That's when it gets really nice and yummy. I say all kids should be with you in the kitchen asap.


----------



## Maro2Bear

My Twitter tweet about the sea turtles we found.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> My Twitter tweet about the sea turtles we found.
> 
> View attachment 273300


That's really sad but also really strange. Wonder what hurt them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I totally agree. And there is nothing other than countryside, hiking trails and dams and peace and quiet.


I'm not sure I'd have dams and "peace and quiet" in the same sentence.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> My Twitter tweet about the sea turtles we found.
> 
> View attachment 273300



It is heartbreaking:-( I wonder why they died?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe hehehe hehehe. I think I have one maybe. I think I have one maybe. I think I have one maybe...


Closes eyes. Clicks heels together...

There's no place like home.
There's no place like home.
There's no place like home.

Opens eyes.

Dang. I'm still on this side of the pond.

This time of year, I just want to get dropped in a Royal Botanical Garden somewhere. The one in Edinburgh was really nice.


----------



## EllieMay

GUESS WHAT?

4 out of 5 eggs have pipped! There is not enough movement yet to trigger a video but I’ll get one as we progress!
YAYYYYY..,


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Just wait until they cook better then yourself. That's when it gets really nice and yummy. I say all kids should be with you in the kitchen asap.



Daughter bakes amazing cakes. They both cook well. I get treated most Mother’s Days by them


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's really sad but also really strange. Wonder what hurt them.



Quite likely pollution, eg plastic ingested at sea. It is very common unfortunately. We humans are destroying this planet.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> GUESS WHAT?
> 
> 4 out of 5 eggs have pipped! There is not enough movement yet to trigger a video but I’ll get one as we progress!
> YAYYYYY..,
> View attachment 273302
> View attachment 273303



Ooh eggsiting! Cute hatchlings on their way!


----------



## Cathie G

Ok...we'll see if I can post a video just f


JoesMum said:


> Quite likely pollution, eg plastic ingested at sea. It is very common unfortunately. We humans are destroying this planet.


Yes. What was really bothering me was 2 big ones and a baby all in the same area. Mark said he's not seen that lately.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> My Twitter tweet about the sea turtles we found.
> 
> View attachment 273300


That looks more like a diamondback terrapin to me.


----------



## JoesMum

I am celebrating a run of good news tonight

1. Son has received a substantial pay rise as recognition for his work 

2. My sister has news that her job is safe. Her employer has been trying to sell the business and was intending to shut down completely in September if they hadn’t managed to sell up. The new owner wants to retain her.

3. The little girl I babysat for * cough * thirtyish * mumble* * splutter * years ago has just announced her engagement. 

I am going to bed with a smile on my face. Good night all


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> GUESS WHAT?
> 
> 4 out of 5 eggs have pipped! There is not enough movement yet to trigger a video but I’ll get one as we progress!
> YAYYYYY..,
> View attachment 273302
> View attachment 273303


Yay! babies!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I am celebrating a run of good news tonight
> 
> 1. Son has received a substantial pay rise as recognition for his work
> 
> 2. My sister has news that her job is safe. Her employer has been trying to sell the business and was intending to shut down completely in September if they hadn’t managed to sell up. The new owner wants to retain her.
> 
> 3. The little girl I babysat for * cough * thirtyish * mumble* * splutter * years ago has just announced her engagement.
> 
> I am going to bed with a smile on my face. Good night all


That's so nice. My family's good news always makes my day too.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Closes eyes. Clicks heels together...
> 
> There's no place like home.
> There's no place like home.
> There's no place like home.
> 
> Opens eyes.
> 
> Dang. I'm still on this side of the pond.
> 
> This time of year, I just want to get dropped in a Royal Botanical Garden somewhere. The one in Edinburgh was really nice.


I posted a video on utube but can't twinkle my nose enough to post in the cdr yet.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I am celebrating a run of good news tonight
> 
> 1. Son has received a substantial pay rise as recognition for his work
> 
> 2. My sister has news that her job is safe. Her employer has been trying to sell the business and was intending to shut down completely in September if they hadn’t managed to sell up. The new owner wants to retain her.
> 
> 3. The little girl I babysat for * cough * thirtyish * mumble* * splutter * years ago has just announced her engagement.
> 
> I am going to bed with a smile on my face. Good night all



That is all amazing! Congratulations to Son, Sister, & little girl you babysat.... and also Congratulations to you for all that your good influence helped achieve


----------



## EllieMay

I have forgotten how little patience that I actually have for these things!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I posted a video on utube but can't twinkle my nose enough to post in the cdr yet.



What was the Title? and/or your username? I’ll look for it.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> All sounds very fun.. what’s “tapas”??
> ( got to make sure I don’t miss out on that) ..
> Farm animal show Pics are just what we need to see! Add a little Royalty in and we are Grand!!!
> And happy B-day to hubby... hope you celebrate lots for him



We must have tapas together when I’m a little closer to you! It’s a platter of, usually, cold cuts, sausages, possibly cheese, nuts, fruit — something small and easy to eat that goes well with the wine. 

The word and the tradition come from Spain; there are several legends about how it started but when we were there, we were told this one (exact text taken from Wikipedia): 

_A final possibility surrounds Felipe III, who passed a law in an effort to curb rowdy drunken behavior, particularly among soldiers and sailors. The law stated that when one purchased a drink, the bartender was to place over the mouth of the mug or goblet a cover or lid containing some small quantity of food as part of the purchase of the beverage, the hope being that the food would slow the effects of the alcohol, and fill the stomach to prevent overimbibing._

There were plenty of tapas bars in Madrid and we were able to bar-hop from one to another without eventually needing any dinner (but badly needing an Aspirin and a bed).


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaaack from the big kayak adventure. Grass cutting time. Tree chopping.
> 
> One sad note. On our kayaking trips, we discovered THREE dead sea turtles. Two very large ones (maybe 200 lbs) and one youngster (1-2 lbs). Very sad to see. I took a few snaps that I’ll share, but just warning you it’s not pretty. First time in 10 years plus of paddling that Ive seen dead sea turtles. :-(
> 
> I’ll find a pix or two of some deserted sandy beach islands that we traveled to as well.
> 
> Out to cut the lawn.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday.



That’s really really sad about the sea turtles.  But good to have you back. 

Do you know what might have killed them?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I had no idea cricket was played in Denmark!



Lots of expats and immigrants, including from India, around here. 

I had just recently learned one plays cricket with a bat — the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy was the extent of my “knowledge” about cricket! (And before that I only knew the insect... )

Daughter will be playing for her school (?!) because an Indian classmate convinced her to sign up.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Well, she may have meant to say, "Post it on youtube, then copy/paste the link here!" !!!!!



[emoji85][emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji41]
> I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> View attachment 273296



Hi Noel! How are you?


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Nah it’s fine now, I could whack it against the wall and it should be fine....... I won’t actually do that



Another comparison with a fast growing Sulcata?  Only it would be your foot? 



[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> GUESS WHAT?
> 
> 4 out of 5 eggs have pipped! There is not enough movement yet to trigger a video but I’ll get one as we progress!
> YAYYYYY..,
> View attachment 273302
> View attachment 273303



Does it look like something that needs an urgent call to Animal Control? I like surprise eggs, but only the chocolate ones. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Ooh eggsiting! Cute hatchlings on their way!



An optimist! I’m here biting my nails, trying to keep Sci-Fi doomsday scenarios out of my head! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I am celebrating a run of good news tonight
> 
> 1. Son has received a substantial pay rise as recognition for his work
> 
> 2. My sister has news that her job is safe. Her employer has been trying to sell the business and was intending to shut down completely in September if they hadn’t managed to sell up. The new owner wants to retain her.
> 
> 3. The little girl I babysat for * cough * thirtyish * mumble* * splutter * years ago has just announced her engagement.
> 
> I am going to bed with a smile on my face. Good night all



Yay!
Yay! and
Yay!
Hope you had the sweetest dreams after all that exciting news!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I have forgotten how little patience that I actually have for these things!!!!



Ominous music! How appropriate! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

OK, all went quiet in the CDR after Heather’s eggs started cracking with some ominous music as a soundtrack... Hello? Anybody still there?? Where did all the jellyfish go? I can’t see a thing!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Lots of expats and immigrants, including from India, around here.
> 
> I had just recently learned one plays cricket with a bat — the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy was the extent of my “knowledge” about cricket! (And before that I only knew the insect... )
> 
> Daughter will be playing for her school (?!) because an Indian classmate convinced her to sign up.



Douglas Adams wrote about the Krikkit Wars very well. If you know and understand the game you can see he encapsulated it perfectly


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s nThursday and the sun is shining which is good news for the Cricket today 

Hopefully, there’ll be hatchling news soon. I can’t wait!


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> Another comparison with a fast growing Sulcata?  Only it would be your foot?
> View attachment 273350
> 
> 
> [emoji23]


Haha, that picture reminds me of the film “The shining” when he says “Here’s Johnny”


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Haha, that picture reminds me of the film “The shining” when he says “Here’s Johnny”



It is the most brilliant reference point for any new Sulcata keeper who claims they will be able to keep their baby in their house forever [emoji1]

A picture paints a thousand words... or in this case ... a grown Sulcata walks through any darn wall it pleases.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> It is the most brilliant reference point for any new Sulcata keeper who claims they will be able to keep their baby in their house forever [emoji1]
> 
> A picture paints a thousand words... or in this case ... a grown Sulcata walks through any darn wall it pleases.


I’ve heard of a sulcata breaking through a glass door before, not sure where though.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Douglas Adams wrote about the Krikkit Wars very well. If you know and understand the game you can see he encapsulated it perfectly



“Of all the races in the Galaxy, only the English could possibly revive the memory of the most horrific wars ever to sunder the Universe and transform it into what I’m afraid is generally regarded as an incomprehensibly dull and pointless game.” [emoji23] One of my favorite passages.


----------



## JoesMum

Bad start with one of the opening batsmen out with only 1 run scored. 

However we are now looking a bit better at 100/1 (that’s 100 runs scored for the loss of only 1 batsman )

The South African fielder right in front of us is Van der Bussen. These aren’t even top category seats, but we got front row!


----------



## JoesMum

All out for 311. Now what can South Africa do?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Nah it’s fine now, I could whack it against the wall and it should be fine....... I won’t actually do that


Good to know, otherwise we would think that your exams were getting to you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> My Twitter tweet about the sea turtles we found.
> 
> View attachment 273300


Oh Shame!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> GUESS WHAT?
> 
> 4 out of 5 eggs have pipped! There is not enough movement yet to trigger a video but I’ll get one as we progress!
> YAYYYYY..,
> View attachment 273302
> View attachment 273303


Yayyyyy. That is awesome!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am celebrating a run of good news tonight
> 
> 1. Son has received a substantial pay rise as recognition for his work
> 
> 2. My sister has news that her job is safe. Her employer has been trying to sell the business and was intending to shut down completely in September if they hadn’t managed to sell up. The new owner wants to retain her.
> 
> 3. The little girl I babysat for * cough * thirtyish * mumble* * splutter * years ago has just announced her engagement.
> 
> I am going to bed with a smile on my face. Good night all


The CDR is full of good news tonight. Well Done Linda, I now have a smile on my face for you too!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 273353
> 
> Bad start with one of the opening batsmen out with only 1 run scored.
> 
> However we are now looking a bit better at 100/1 (that’s 100 runs scored for the loss of only 1 batsman )
> 
> The South African fielder right in front of us is Van der Bussen. These aren’t even top category seats, but we got front row!


I know, I am sure that I saw you walk past the camera!! You are wearing a blue top with a bit of white!! LOL getting watch a little bit at work, but going home soon, so will miss the rest.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> All out for 311. Now what can South Africa do?


MMMM, it remains to be seen. But I am sure we will give you a good run for your money!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday Everyone,
Almost home time. Then it is a few days away. I am so looking forward to it. Don't worry I will take photos for you all, I just am not very good at the history stuff that Lena, Mark and Linda seem to manage with ease. But at least you will get photo's of the countryside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, everybody! How the heck are you all? Today is shopping day. The sun is shining and all is right with the world!!!

What's happening with the turkey eggs? I'm dying to see if it really is turkeys.


----------



## Momof4

I’m so behind on chat[emoji17]. I’ve been so busy with the new tort yard and kid stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> I’m so behind on chat[emoji17]. I’ve been so busy with the new tort yard and kid stuff.


I know what you mean. These folks are very chatty. If you don't keep up with it several times a day there are too many pages!!! I always try to make at least one post at the end of where I left off so it's easier to find the new stuff. 

How is the new yard coming along?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I know what you mean. These folks are very chatty. If you don't keep up with it several times a day there are too many pages!!! I always try to make at least one post at the end of where I left off so it's easier to find the new stuff.
> 
> How is the new yard coming along?



Really good!! We bought 200’ of Pvc pipe so I can have 3 hose bibs. I’m going to update in my enclosure thread today.


----------



## Momof4

Just wanted to share this.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I know, I am sure that I saw you walk past the camera!! You are wearing a blue top with a bit of white!! LOL getting watch a little bit at work, but going home soon, so will miss the rest.



I am right in front of the camera And you’re correct - blue and white


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> I am right in front of the camera And you’re correct - blue and white
> View attachment 273356



Very stylish!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> We must have tapas together when I’m a little closer to you! It’s a platter of, usually, cold cuts, sausages, possibly cheese, nuts, fruit — something small and easy to eat that goes well with the wine.
> 
> The word and the tradition come from Spain; there are several legends about how it started but when we were there, we were told this one (exact text taken from Wikipedia):
> 
> _A final possibility surrounds Felipe III, who passed a law in an effort to curb rowdy drunken behavior, particularly among soldiers and sailors. The law stated that when one purchased a drink, the bartender was to place over the mouth of the mug or goblet a cover or lid containing some small quantity of food as part of the purchase of the beverage, the hope being that the food would slow the effects of the alcohol, and fill the stomach to prevent overimbibing._
> 
> There were plenty of tapas bars in Madrid and we were able to bar-hop from one to another without eventually needing any dinner (but badly needing an Aspirin and a bed).



Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Lots of expats and immigrants, including from India, around here.
> 
> I had just recently learned one plays cricket with a bat — the Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy was the extent of my “knowledge” about cricket! (And before that I only knew the insect... )
> 
> Daughter will be playing for her school (?!) because an Indian classmate convinced her to sign up.



I’m sure she will excel... nationality not being a factor of course!


----------



## EllieMay

Ok! Didn’t mean to keep everyone In Suspense but the little buggers kept me going all night and I had to jump strait up and run this morning. Outcome...... 3 adorable little turkeys the one that pipped on the wrong end of the egg didn’t make it out. And the last one that never pipped must have passed a week or so ago.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Very stylish!!!



When you’re sat outside for hours with no shelter, practicality takes over from style. The sun burn risk was high!

Anyway we won comfortably


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Ok! Didn’t mean to keep everyone In Suspense but the little buggers kept me going all night and I had to jump strait up and run this morning. Outcome...... 3 adorable little turkeys the one that pipped on the wrong end of the egg didn’t make it out. And the last one that never pipped must have passed a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273401
> View attachment 273402
> View attachment 273403



Awww! Congratulations! [emoji7]


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Ok! Didn’t mean to keep everyone In Suspense but the little buggers kept me going all night and I had to jump strait up and run this morning. Outcome...... 3 adorable little turkeys the one that pipped on the wrong end of the egg didn’t make it out. And the last one that never pipped must have passed a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273401
> View attachment 273402
> View attachment 273403



How cute!!! What are your plans with them?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> What was the Title? and/or your username? I’ll look for it.


The Title is Meet Arrow. I changed it to unlisted because private wasn't letting me do anything. "



" Thanks.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> How cute!!! What are your plans with them?



Two of them have a home with the FFA administrator.. ( later on) and one has a home with a sanctuary but it may stay with me instead. They must be taught to eat and drink and cannot be released into the wild. (Yes, I’m still learning I am not a big fan of birds, but one of them doesn’t like the other two and thinks I am mother. He was the first to hatch and he cries for me:-(.. I may have to keep him ..my iron clad heart is melting... one day at a time though.. I must first teach them the basics of living [emoji51]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> The Title is Meet Arrow. I changed it to unlisted because private wasn't letting me do anything. "
> 
> 
> 
> " Thanks.



I did a search and I couldn’t find it :-((
The link says video unavailable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> The Title is Meet Arrow. I changed it to unlisted because private wasn't letting me do anything. "
> 
> 
> 
> " Thanks.



Hhmmm. Search on YouTube is not showing it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

What a nice surprise on our front porch this afternoon. A newly emerged Cecropia Moth - North America’s largest moth.

Info: https://performance-vision.com/cecropia/cecropia.htm


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I did a search and I couldn’t find it :-((
> The link says video unavailable.


I think by posting private people have to send a friend request. It's so complicated. I couldn't even send it to myself on another email address I have. To have my phone I have to have a Google account. That I never use. The one that I always use is my account that I use to chat with all of you. I did manage to send the link to myself. But I don't know how to copy and paste to the CDR. Maybe I have to add TFO to my my friends list? on my email that I use????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> What a nice surprise on our front porch this afternoon. A newly emerged Cecropia Moth - North America’s largest moth.
> 
> Info: https://performance-vision.com/cecropia/cecropia.htm
> 
> View attachment 273413



Look at those antennae!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Two of them have a home with the FFA administrator.. ( later on) and one has a home with a sanctuary but it may stay with me instead. They must be taught to eat and drink and cannot be released into the wild. (Yes, I’m still learning I am not a big fan of birds, but one of them doesn’t like the other two and thinks I am mother. He was the first to hatch and he cries for me:-(.. I may have to keep him ..my iron clad heart is melting... one day at a time though.. I must first teach them the basics of living [emoji51]



Sounds like a lot of work! 
So will he roam your property or will he get an enclosure as an adult? Are they kinda like chickens and you round them up in the evening?

I don’t know turkey’s at all.


----------



## Momof4

Cathie G said:


> I think by posting private people have to send a friend request. It's so complicated. I couldn't even send it to myself on another email address I have. To have my phone I have to have a Google account. That I never use. The one that I always use is my account that I use to chat with all of you. I did manage to send the link to myself. But I don't know how to copy and paste to the CDR. Maybe I have to add TFO to my my friends list? on my email that I use????



Are you on your phone?

If you already uploaded it to YouTube, you go to “My channel” find the video and look for the 3 tiny dots... , click them and you’ll see “share” then click and click the link which will copy and then come back to CDR and “paste”


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a lot of work!
> So will he roam your property or will he get an enclosure as an adult? Are they kinda like chickens and you round them up in the evening?
> 
> I don’t know turkey’s at all.


EllieMay probably has an imprinted turkey. That's a pet for life. You can't eat them because they love you too much.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Are you on your phone?
> 
> If you already uploaded it to YouTube, you go to “My channel” find the video and look for the 3 tiny dots... , click them and you’ll see “share” then click and click the link which will copy and then come back to CDR and “paste”


Ok. I'll try.


----------



## JoesMum

When I upload a video to youtube, I set the privacy as UNLISTED which means it isn’t searchable on YouTube, but it is viewable by anyone who has the link. 

Don’t use PRIVATE - nobody else will be able to see it



To show the video in the forum you need to know the last part of the URL for the video. In the app, I choose SHARE and then COPY which copies the URL





If I paste what I copied you see



The last part, jSjOSEp9S6U in this case, is the unique identity for the video

To show it nicely in a post you need to type your video identity in the media tags like this:




And, in theory, you get the video showing like this:


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Sounds like a lot of work!
> So will he roam your property or will he get an enclosure as an adult? Are they kinda like chickens and you round them up in the evening?
> 
> I don’t know turkey’s at all.



They are extremely dumb on a lot of things. Nothing like chickens. Males tend to get aggressive. If I kept one, it would have free roam in the day and come into roost at night.. the sanctuary is a high fence ranch with exotic deer. He would have safe free roam all the time plus get fed... that would be the best decision I’m sure.. if it will act like a turkey, that will suit me just fine


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> EllieMay probably has an imprinted turkey. That's a pet for life. You can't eat them because they love you too much.



It would certainly be Gods will.. did I mention that large birds are my kryptonite.? emus terrify me[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. He sure is cute right now though!!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Are you on your phone?
> 
> If you already uploaded it to YouTube, you go to “My channel” find the video and look for the 3 tiny dots... , click them and you’ll see “share” then click and click the link which will copy and then come back to CDR and “paste”





EllieMay said:


> It would certainly be Gods will.. did I mention that large birds are my kryptonite.? emus terrify me[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. He sure is cute right now though!!


A friend of mine used to have a huge one. I am the only person that that bird bugged have to death. I hated that dang turkey! And I love birds. I would have ate him but he was to evil.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> When I upload a video to youtube, I set the privacy as UNLISTED which means it isn’t searchable on YouTube, but it is viewable by anyone who has the link.
> 
> Don’t use PRIVATE - nobody else will be able to see it
> View attachment 273421
> 
> 
> To show the video in the forum you need to know the last part of the URL for the video. In the app, I choose SHARE and then COPY which copies the URL
> View attachment 273422
> 
> View attachment 273423
> 
> 
> If I paste what I copied you see
> View attachment 273424
> 
> 
> The last part, jSjOSEp9S6U in this case, is the unique identity for the video
> 
> To show it nicely in a post you need to type your video identity in the media tags like this:
> View attachment 273425
> 
> 
> 
> And, in theory, you get the video showing like this:


Thanks for all your help. So far I can't quite do it. My unique identity is be/3HYtAQmOx7l and it is user name Cathie Green. I want to actually post it just for GP though and I did get it that it has to be unlisted. Hope I can remember how to by the time I learn how to.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> A friend of mine used to have a huge one. I am the only person that that bird bugged have to death. I hated that dang turkey! And I love birds. I would have ate him but he was to evil.



I completely understand that! When I raised chickens, I gave away lots of roosters. I was attacked by one as a child and lots of other male species since then so I am a bit prejudiced against them ..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I completely understand that! When I raised chickens, I gave away lots of roosters. I was attacked by one as a child and lots of other male species since then so I am a bit prejudiced against them ..


Don't blame you. And emus are the dumbest bird I've ever encountered. One of the baby chickens that I raised ended up being a lap rooster though. Hopefully, that gives you hope for the new baby.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> They are extremely dumb on a lot of things. Nothing like chickens. Males tend to get aggressive. If I kept one, it would have free roam in the day and come into roost at night.. the sanctuary is a high fence ranch with exotic deer. He would have safe free roam all the time plus get fed... that would be the best decision I’m sure.. if it will act like a turkey, that will suit me just fine


I raised a turkey chick years ago to full grown. When he got big ( and I DO mean BIG!!!) we couldn't allow little kids around him. He was so big and ungainly that it was easy for a bigger human to get away from him, but not little ones.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I raised a turkey chick years ago to full grown. When he got big ( and I DO mean BIG!!!) we couldn't allow little kids around him. He was so big and ungainly that it was easy for a bigger human to get away from him, but not little ones.


Yea!!! That turkey that got after me was as big as me. As soon as I got out of the car to visit my friend he would start bumping into me on purpose. My friend would have to shew him away from me.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I raised a turkey chick years ago to full grown. When he got big ( and I DO mean BIG!!!) we couldn't allow little kids around him. He was so big and ungainly that it was easy for a bigger human to get away from him, but not little ones.



Unfortunately, I do know this about them... I sure didn’t figure that I would have any affections . Still not sure it will make a difference though I have a couple weeks to get them off to a good start so we’ll see. They are actually eating and drinking a little today. It (surprisingly) looks like they are eager to learn if you take the time to show them! Can y’all picture me using my hand to mimic a turkey eating or drinking? Lol.... it works!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Look at those antennae!
> 
> View attachment 273416


That's really beautiful. It's so perfect. I think moths are as beautiful as butterflies.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Maro2Bear said:


> What a nice surprise on our front porch this afternoon. A newly emerged Cecropia Moth - North America’s largest moth.
> 
> Info: https://performance-vision.com/cecropia/cecropia.htm
> 
> View attachment 273413


Beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday Everyone,
> Almost home time. Then it is a few days away. I am so looking forward to it. Don't worry I will take photos for you all, I just am not very good at the history stuff that Lena, Mark and Linda seem to manage with ease. But at least you will get photo's of the countryside.


Missing you already...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> When I upload a video to youtube, I set the privacy as UNLISTED which means it isn’t searchable on YouTube, but it is viewable by anyone who has the link.
> 
> Don’t use PRIVATE - nobody else will be able to see it
> View attachment 273421
> 
> 
> To show the video in the forum you need to know the last part of the URL for the video. In the app, I choose SHARE and then COPY which copies the URL
> View attachment 273422
> 
> View attachment 273423
> 
> 
> If I paste what I copied you see
> View attachment 273424
> 
> 
> The last part, jSjOSEp9S6U in this case, is the unique identity for the video
> 
> To show it nicely in a post you need to type your video identity in the media tags like this:
> View attachment 273425
> 
> 
> 
> And, in theory, you get the video showing like this:


I don't have the app. I have an icon on my phone that I use to chat with CDR. Or I go to my email on the computer. A couple of days ago, I was offered to download an app from Google called tortoise forum but I wasn't sure.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Thanks for all your help. So far I can't quite do it. My unique identity is be/3HYtAQmOx7l and it is user name Cathie Green. I want to actually post it just for GP though and I did get it that it has to be unlisted. Hope I can remember how to by the time I learn how to.



I just tried it and your privacy settings are wrong. You need to make this video Unlisted. It is currently Private


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I don't have the app. I have an icon on my phone that I use to chat with CDR. Or I go to my email on the computer. A couple of days ago, I was offered to download an app from Google called tortoise forum but I wasn't sure.



There is a Tortoise Forum app which works well on both Android and iOS phones. It is free. Go to the app store (or whatever it is called on Android) app and search for it to download.

There is also a youtube app which makes managing your video uploads easier


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I woke up too early, but never mind.

I have nothing more exciting than a cervical smear test to look forward to today. It’s routine; I was called up for it as per the NHS schedule for women my age. It’s also not one of those things I will not be embarrassed about mentioning... it is too important. Like mental health issues things like this get buried by people’s falsely-based embarrassment.

I do also have some packing to do. I am not going to be home much in the next week. Two trips... one with JoesDad and one without.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Well, roomies...I've been absent from the CDR for a bit over a week. I've just been incredibly busy, driving hither and yon every day. 

Then throw in having my 2nd cataract surgery done last Wed, and I just haven't had the time or energy for TFO.

Oh, yeah, I bought a new phone on Fri, and it's taking me forever to get everything switched over and working right.

So it's impossible to catch up with around 800 posts in the CDR alone.

Has anything happened that I positively MUST know or life will never be the same??


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, roomies...I've been absent from the CDR for a bit over a week. I've just been incredibly busy, driving hither and yon every day.
> 
> Then throw in having my 2nd cataract surgery done last Wed, and I just haven't had the time or energy for TFO.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I bought a new phone on Fri, and it's taking me forever to get everything switched over and working right.
> 
> So it's impossible to catch up with around 800 posts in the CDR alone.
> 
> Has anything happened that I positively MUST know or life will never be the same??



Firstly, I hope the surgery went well... although perfect eyesight isn’t much help in the CDR’s gloom 

I got a new phone last week too and I agree about it taking forever to get it set up!

As for the 800 missed posts... of course life will never be the same if you haven’t read them [emoji23]

On the other hand, I wouldn’t fret too much. 

Heather has newly hatched babies, Carol is away for the weekend, Ben has healed after having to have a pin put in his broken toe, Mark found dead turtles while out kayaking [emoji22], I watched England beat South Africa at the cricket yesterday and, and ... I have a terrible memory for the rest, sorry. 

I saw you caught up with Bea’s sad news about Jacques already. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates!
> Our long weekend starts tomorrow. Fortunately, I’m sending husband and daughter off to a movie night tomorrow and will have tapas with a friend.
> 
> Then, on Friday, there’s the biggest farm animal show in Denmark happening right around the corner, and I have a guest card for that, to snap a few pictures. Might get to see our Crown Princess Mary, the Australian wife of the Danish Crown Princess Frederik.
> 
> On Saturday is husband’s 40th birthday. We might go out into the fjord on a Viking ship, if it doesn’t rain (much) that day.
> 
> And on Sunday we’re having braai with our South African friends. Not Carol, unfortunately, but I like them anyway.
> 
> If you don’t not see me till Monday, you know why. [emoji33]


You'll be very busy but I'm sure you'll have a lovely time!
Happy 40th Birthday to hubby!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> My Twitter tweet about the sea turtles we found.
> 
> View attachment 273300


That is so sad.
Did you have to report it to an environment agency or wildlife trust?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> GUESS WHAT?
> 
> 4 out of 5 eggs have pipped! There is not enough movement yet to trigger a video but I’ll get one as we progress!
> YAYYYYY..,
> View attachment 273302
> View attachment 273303


I'm hurrying to catch up now so that I can see what hatched!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Just wanted to share this.
> View attachment 273355


That' very useful to know - trouble is I would have to take all the wine out of my oven!
Better start drinking it now!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Ok! Didn’t mean to keep everyone In Suspense but the little buggers kept me going all night and I had to jump strait up and run this morning. Outcome...... 3 adorable little turkeys the one that pipped on the wrong end of the egg didn’t make it out. And the last one that never pipped must have passed a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273401
> View attachment 273402
> View attachment 273403


Beautiful!!
Very sad abut the 4th to have made it that far and not get out
Congratulations on your triplets Heather!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> What a nice surprise on our front porch this afternoon. A newly emerged Cecropia Moth - North America’s largest moth.
> 
> Info: https://performance-vision.com/cecropia/cecropia.htm
> 
> View attachment 273413


Wow! That is lovely and the antennae are spectacular!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, roomies...I've been absent from the CDR for a bit over a week. I've just been incredibly busy, driving hither and yon every day.
> 
> Then throw in having my 2nd cataract surgery done last Wed, and I just haven't had the time or energy for TFO.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I bought a new phone on Fri, and it's taking me forever to get everything switched over and working right.
> 
> So it's impossible to catch up with around 800 posts in the CDR alone.
> 
> Has anything happened that I positively MUST know or life will never be the same??


Hope the surgery went well Karen and good luck with the new phone!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
Just caught up with you all and happy to see everyone is well!
I've been busy shopping the last couple of days and still no luck!
Everything is either too long, too short, too frilly, too low cut, or just plain too expensive ( I'm not paying £170 for a dress I won't wear again!).
I just can't find one that is just right and the trouble is that there are very few shops who stock a wide range anymore because they are all online!
So I've a few more places to try this weekend.....I can think of other things I'd rather be doing
Anyway hope everyone has a good day and a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!
Well done Kinda on your summary for Karen! Your right about your routine tests.. never fun but supremely important! Good luck. And what fun to be even packing for two trips to... oh wait, you didn’t say!!!! [emoji848]
Welcome back Karen! And good luck to you. Wishing a speedy recovery also. 
Hey Lyn!!! *waves*. Good morning! 
Poult triplets are doing well


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy all!

This weekend is the reptile show here and my tortoise partner will be here with his animals and supplies to vend at the show. So I probably will be in absentia for much of the weekend. Hold down the fort, and keep the home fires burning for me!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That is so sad.
> Did you have to report it to an environment agency or wildlife trust?



I reported the info to Chesapeake Bay Foundation, and today another member asked me for photos so she could send them to an agency in Virginia thst is interested.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More news for the CDR - one of our banana trees is popping a flower bud, in preps for baby bananas! So exciting.. Right now, it looks a big fat corn on the cob.

The trick now is to keep it well watered, maybe 5 gallons per day.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> This weekend is the reptile show here and my tortoise partner will be here with his animals and supplies to vend at the show. So I probably will be in absentia for much of the weekend. Hold down the fort, and keep the home fires burning for me!!


We don’t really get reptile shows where I am, I’d love to go to one in the future.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Just caught up with you all and happy to see everyone is well!
> I've been busy shopping the last couple of days and still no luck!
> Everything is either too long, too short, too frilly, too low cut, or just plain too expensive ( I'm not paying £170 for a dress I won't wear again!).
> I just can't find one that is just right and the trouble is that there are very few shops who stock a wide range anymore because they are all online!
> So I've a few more places to try this weekend.....I can think of other things I'd rather be doing
> Anyway hope everyone has a good day and a wonderful weekend!!



We have an independent shop in Tonbridge that hires and sells dresses for any occasion... and their prices are sensible. I have used them a couple of times ... and for Daughter’s prom dress. There needs tobe a chain of these!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> This weekend is the reptile show here and my tortoise partner will be here with his animals and supplies to vend at the show. So I probably will be in absentia for much of the weekend. Hold down the fort, and keep the home fires burning for me!!



That sounds like a busy weekend Yvonne. We will try to behave ourselves in your absence [emoji6] [emoji56]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> More news for the CDR - one of our banana trees is popping a flower bud, in preps for baby bananas! So exciting.. Right now, it looks a big fat corn on the cob.
> 
> The trick now is to keep it well watered, maybe 5 gallons per day.
> 
> View attachment 273473
> View attachment 273474



Oh that is exciting!!! My son loves to check the garden daily for “new growth”.. he gets so excited and it tickles me.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Ok! Didn’t mean to keep everyone In Suspense but the little buggers kept me going all night and I had to jump strait up and run this morning. Outcome...... 3 adorable little turkeys the one that pipped on the wrong end of the egg didn’t make it out. And the last one that never pipped must have passed a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273401
> View attachment 273402
> View attachment 273403



Wonderful! And nice that your Thanksgiving and Christmas are sorted out.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I reported the info to Chesapeake Bay Foundation, and today another member asked me for photos so she could send them to an agency in Virginia thst is interested.


Very good. After reading a little bit about Chesapeak Bay the death of turtles is probably a natural alarm.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That sounds like a busy weekend Yvonne. We will try to behave ourselves in your absence [emoji6] [emoji56]


One can only hope...


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> That' very useful to know - trouble is I would have to take all the wine out of my oven!
> Better start drinking it now!



I’ll join you!![emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I just tried it and your privacy settings are wrong. You need to make this video Unlisted. It is currently Private


I had the video unlisted but I found 1 privacy setting in my actual account that was turned on. I hope I've fixed that. Now learning how to actually post. I wrote down all of your tips so maybe. Thank you so much for your help. I've been wanting to learn how to do this just to share with my friends and family members.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, roomies...I've been absent from the CDR for a bit over a week. I've just been incredibly busy, driving hither and yon every day.
> 
> Then throw in having my 2nd cataract surgery done last Wed, and I just haven't had the time or energy for TFO.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I bought a new phone on Fri, and it's taking me forever to get everything switched over and working right.
> 
> So it's impossible to catch up with around 800 posts in the CDR alone.
> 
> Has anything happened that I positively MUST know or life will never be the same??


Isn't it wonderful that they can fix your eyesight nowadays. I'm so glad for you and soon you'll be able to "catch up" with ease...I can't catch up from day to day but eventually I find some of the chitchat.


----------



## Momof4

Look what I found in our street. 
It’s our senior neighbors. This is the 4th time I have found one of their torts. 3 hatchlings and this female.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> Hope the surgery went well Karen and good luck with the new phone!!


My distance vision is spectacular with no glasses! I'm seeing better than I've seen for a long time. Still haven't tackled the reading yet. I've never wanted to have glasses hanging around my neck, but may have to do it that way.

Phone is slowly getting sorted out (I think I'm starting to sound like you Brits, and Scots!). Trying to get all the settings and preferences correct for all my apps. My life is on my phone...shopping, banking, social media, everything. It will get finished soon.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Firstly, I hope the surgery went well... although perfect eyesight isn’t much help in the CDR’s gloom
> 
> I got a new phone last week too and I agree about it taking forever to get it set up!
> 
> As for the 800 missed posts... of course life will never be the same if you haven’t read them [emoji23]
> 
> On the other hand, I wouldn’t fret too much.
> 
> Heather has newly hatched babies, Carol is away for the weekend, Ben has healed after having to have a pin put in his broken toe, Mark found dead turtles while out kayaking [emoji22], I watched England beat South Africa at the cricket yesterday and, and ... I have a terrible memory for the rest, sorry.
> 
> I saw you caught up with Bea’s sad news about Jacques already. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


What a great update! Thanks!

The surgery was fantastic! No discomfort during operations or after! Now I'm just drowning myself in post-op eye drops [emoji2]. 

Kind of enjoying the gloom in here...bright light is still bothering me a bit.

I'll love my new phone once I get all my settings right. Not everything works right yet, but getting there! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Look what I found in our street.
> It’s our senior neighbors. This is the 4th time I have found one of their torts. 3 hatchlings and this female.
> View attachment 273516
> View attachment 273517


That’s so cool!


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> My distance vision is spectacular with no glasses! I'm seeing better than I've seen for a long time. Still haven't tackled the reading yet. I've never wanted to have glasses hanging around my neck, but may have to do it that way.
> 
> Phone is slowly getting sorted out (I think I'm starting to sound like you Brits, and Scots!). Trying to get all the settings and preferences correct for all my apps. My life is on my phone...shopping, banking, social media, everything. It will get finished soon.



Ahem! Scots are Brits... 

... for the time being anyway! (And so ore tge Welsh, English and Northern Irish)

Glad to hear the op has fixed your eyes so well


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

It’s nearly 5am and we have a suitcase....


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Look what I found in our street.
> It’s our senior neighbors. This is the 4th time I have found one of their torts. 3 hatchlings and this female.
> View attachment 273516
> View attachment 273517


What the heck? Would they be open to accepting your help to fortify their tortoise yard to make it escape proof? That looks like a pretty old tortoise.


----------



## JoesMum

And 7 hours after we got up... this is our destination 



We are at Roland Garros in Paris


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Look what I found in our street.
> It’s our senior neighbors. This is the 4th time I have found one of their torts. 3 hatchlings and this female.
> View attachment 273516
> View attachment 273517



Lucky for the tort & the neighbors! 
Good rescue Kathy!


----------



## JoesMum

Postcard of a rather famous local landmark spotted between matches


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Postcard of a rather famous local landmark spotted between matches
> View attachment 273562




What ever you do, don’t buy a donut or snack anywhere near the Eiffel Tower. It will cost you an arm and a leg


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> And 7 hours after we got up... this is our destination
> View attachment 273557
> 
> 
> We are at Roland Garros in Paris


That's an awful lot of people! Gives me the willies just looking at it!!


----------



## Bee62

Hello roomies. I am wishing you a beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.
I am very busy working outside. I build a fence around my front yard that my young dogs can be there too. 
My sullies need urgent a new, bigger place in my stable. All is prepared there and when I finished the fence it will be my next "project". The sullies will get an enclosure of 2 x 2 meters ( at first ) with a heated night shed. Pictures follow when I start working on the enclosure. Weather is warm today and I hope it will last for some weeks. A lot of virtuell hugs from me. The buuuuzzzzzyyyy bee !


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> What ever you do, don’t buy a donut or snack anywhere near the Eiffel Tower. It will cost you an arm and a leg



Believe everything at Roland Garros costs an arm and a leg too! 

We won’t be going anywhere near the Eiffel Tower this weekend. The Tennis is out in the suburbs and my phone has a good zoom


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's an awful lot of people! Gives me the willies just looking at it!!



That only about 70% full. It’s packed now Serena Williams is playing


----------



## Yvonne G

YIPES!!!! Too many people.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> My distance vision is spectacular with no glasses! I'm seeing better than I've seen for a long time. Still haven't tackled the reading yet. I've never wanted to have glasses hanging around my neck, but may have to do it that way.
> 
> Phone is slowly getting sorted out (I think I'm starting to sound like you Brits, and Scots!). Trying to get all the settings and preferences correct for all my apps. My life is on my phone...shopping, banking, social media, everything. It will get finished soon.


If it was just cataracts you may heal so well that you won't have to wear glasses. That's what happened with my grandmother years ago. After laser surgery she had 20/20 vision. Best wishes.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. I am wishing you a beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.
> I am very busy working outside. I build a fence around my front yard that my young dogs can be there too.
> My sullies need urgent a new, bigger place in my stable. All is prepared there and when I finished the fence it will be my next "project". The sullies will get an enclosure of 2 x 2 meters ( at first ) with a heated night shed. Pictures follow when I start working on the enclosure. Weather is warm today and I hope it will last for some weeks. A lot of virtuell hugs from me. The buuuuzzzzzyyyy bee !



Hi Sabine!!! Sounds like a lot! I want to
See pics of everything!! Be sure to enjoy the weather some in between working. Hugs back!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. I am wishing you a beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.
> I am very busy working outside. I build a fence around my front yard that my young dogs can be there too.
> My sullies need urgent a new, bigger place in my stable. All is prepared there and when I finished the fence it will be my next "project". The sullies will get an enclosure of 2 x 2 meters ( at first ) with a heated night shed. Pictures follow when I start working on the enclosure. Weather is warm today and I hope it will last for some weeks. A lot of virtuell hugs from me. The buuuuzzzzzyyyy bee !


Sounds like you are having a wonderful Saturday with and for your significant others. My guy is getting a suntan . Arrow is enjoying a swim. Razberri is behaving like a bump on a logamorph...all's right in my world. Love and hugs to you too.


----------



## Momof4

KarenSoCal said:


> What a great update! Thanks!
> 
> The surgery was fantastic! No discomfort during operations or after! Now I'm just drowning myself in post-op eye drops [emoji2].
> 
> Kind of enjoying the gloom in here...bright light is still bothering me a bit.
> 
> I'll love my new phone once I get all my settings right. Not everything works right yet, but getting there! [emoji23]



That is awesome!! So glad everything went well for you!!!

Enjoy that new phone!!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. I am wishing you a beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.
> I am very busy working outside. I build a fence around my front yard that my young dogs can be there too.
> My sullies need urgent a new, bigger place in my stable. All is prepared there and when I finished the fence it will be my next "project". The sullies will get an enclosure of 2 x 2 meters ( at first ) with a heated night shed. Pictures follow when I start working on the enclosure. Weather is warm today and I hope it will last for some weeks. A lot of virtuell hugs from me. The buuuuzzzzzyyyy bee !



It sounds like your Sullies will be moving to another enviable enclosure!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s nearly 5am and we have a suitcase....


Early but exciting! Wonder where you are off to this time?


----------



## JoesMum

Postcard by proxy: Son and Daughter have gone on their own travels this weekend. They both had holiday plans with friends that fell through so they decided to travel together. 

Tonight they are in Venice, Italy


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And 7 hours after we got up... this is our destination
> View attachment 273557
> 
> 
> We are at Roland Garros in Paris


Yes of course you are! You went there last year didn't you?
have a great time!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yes of course you are! You went there last year didn't you?
> have a great time!



We did. Living where we do, Paris is kind of local


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Postcard of a rather famous local landmark spotted between matches
> View attachment 273562


Always nice to get an eyeful of the Eiffel!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Postcard by proxy: Son and Daughter have gone on their own travels this weekend. They both had holiday plans with friends that fell through so they decided to travel together.
> 
> Tonight they are in Venice, Italy
> View attachment 273611


A beautiful sunset over a beautiful city!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. I am wishing you a beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.
> I am very busy working outside. I build a fence around my front yard that my young dogs can be there too.
> My sullies need urgent a new, bigger place in my stable. All is prepared there and when I finished the fence it will be my next "project". The sullies will get an enclosure of 2 x 2 meters ( at first ) with a heated night shed. Pictures follow when I start working on the enclosure. Weather is warm today and I hope it will last for some weeks. A lot of virtuell hugs from me. The buuuuzzzzzyyyy bee !


A busy day for you Bee - as usual!!
We have had a lovely day here but the rain returns tomorrow and for most of next week, but it's warmer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Postcard by proxy: Son and Daughter have gone on their own travels this weekend. They both had holiday plans with friends that fell through so they decided to travel together.
> 
> Tonight they are in Venice, Italy
> View attachment 273611



Great sunset. Looks like a real postcard. Venice is always fun! Always stuff happening - and not bad gelatto.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening and almost good morning here!
We've had a lovely warm day so I've just been pottering in the garden and put shopping on hold.
The wedding is next Saturday so I'm going to have to find something sooner rather than later.
Lola joined me in the garden a few times to see what I was doing but he would only bask in a sunny patch just inside the door, and then he went back to bed at 2!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Hi Sabine!!! Sounds like a lot! I want to
> See pics of everything!! Be sure to enjoy the weather some in between working. Hugs back!!!


Hi Heather. The new fence is almost finished. I`ll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like you are having a wonderful Saturday with and for your significant others. My guy is getting a suntan . Arrow is enjoying a swim. Razberri is behaving like a bump on a logamorph...all's right in my world. Love and hugs to you too.


Thank you ! My Saturday was wonderful. I hope yours was too.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like your Sullies will be moving to another enviable enclosure!


 I don`t know if the enclosure will be enviable but I hope it will be practically for the big torts.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> A busy day for you Bee - as usual!!
> We have had a lovely day here but the rain returns tomorrow and for most of next week, but it's warmer.


The Sunday is predicted to be very warm in Germany. What means it will end with a thunderstorm probably.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! My Saturday was wonderful. I hope yours was too.


It really was. I didn't accomplish anything big but it was peaceful for once. I sewed, got my animals done, cooked dinner, all the usual stuff and the weather was great. My little Saphire was out sunning himself all day. He didn't go into his hideout until about 5pm. So he's inside for the night after doing a 9 to 5.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> It really was. I didn't accomplish anything big but it was peaceful for once. I sewed, got my animals done, cooked dinner, all the usual stuff and the weather was great. My little Saphire was out sunning himself all day. He didn't go into his hideout until about 5pm. So he's inside for the night after doing a 9 to 5.


Saphire is your cat. Right ? Cats love warm weather. Maybe I am a cat too ???


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening and almost good morning here!
> We've had a lovely warm day so I've just been pottering in the garden and put shopping on hold.
> The wedding is next Saturday so I'm going to have to find something sooner rather than later.
> Lola joined me in the garden a few times to see what I was doing but he would only bask in a sunny patch just inside the door, and then he went back to bed at 2!
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


Sunny weather is probably heading your way. Today was beautiful. Saphire stayed in the sunshine all day. (Although sometimes under the grasses or his little tree) If you can't find something you like and really would feel comfortable wearing...why not wear something you have already. Just spruce it up somehow with accessories that you like and will wear again. Just something I would do.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Saphire is your cat. Right ? Cats love warm weather. Maybe I am a cat too ???


Nope. Saphire is my tortoise. My cat's name is Dilly and he would die of fright if he got stuck outside.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice sunny day here in Maryland. Took a break from gardening, tree trimming and pruning to hit the water. Had a 10 mile paddle from Downs Park out to the Bay, up the Coast to Ft. Smallwood Park and return. Great day and the water is warming up nicely.

The Route


----------



## Momof4

Heather,
How’s your cement watering hole? Can I see a pic again?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like you are having a wonderful Saturday with and for your significant others. My guy is getting a suntan . Arrow is enjoying a swim. Razberri is behaving like a bump on a logamorph...all's right in my world. Love and hugs to you too.


Who's Razberri? I don't remember you mentioning him/her before. [emoji848]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Look what I found in our street.
> It’s our senior neighbors. This is the 4th time I have found one of their torts. 3 hatchlings and this female.
> View attachment 273516
> View attachment 273517



Time to keep it? [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> What a great update! Thanks!
> 
> The surgery was fantastic! No discomfort during operations or after! Now I'm just drowning myself in post-op eye drops [emoji2].
> 
> Kind of enjoying the gloom in here...bright light is still bothering me a bit.
> 
> I'll love my new phone once I get all my settings right. Not everything works right yet, but getting there! [emoji23]



Glad to hear the surgery went without a glitch. Hope the phone will work that way too!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And 7 hours after we got up... this is our destination
> View attachment 273557
> 
> 
> We are at Roland Garros in Paris



Just popped across the Channel to watch a match? One’s gotta love Europe, continental or otherwise. [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Postcard of a rather famous local landmark spotted between matches
> View attachment 273562



The Leaning Tower of Paris?  
[emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> What ever you do, don’t buy a donut or snack anywhere near the Eiffel Tower. It will cost you an arm and a leg



[emoji33] An arm and a leg?? Is that what they put into the next person’s snack?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. I am wishing you a beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.
> I am very busy working outside. I build a fence around my front yard that my young dogs can be there too.
> My sullies need urgent a new, bigger place in my stable. All is prepared there and when I finished the fence it will be my next "project". The sullies will get an enclosure of 2 x 2 meters ( at first ) with a heated night shed. Pictures follow when I start working on the enclosure. Weather is warm today and I hope it will last for some weeks. A lot of virtuell hugs from me. The buuuuzzzzzyyyy bee !



Wow, Bee, you’ve been really busy! Do share some pics or a link if you’re posting elsewhere.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> The Sunday is predicted to be very warm in Germany. What means it will end with a thunderstorm probably.



Warm here too. We need it dry today for the barbecue. But I’m kinda hoping for some thunderstorms for Wednesday. Otherwise, I’m organizing a class picnic. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Who's Razberri? I don't remember you mentioning him/her before. [emoji848]



I think Razberri is one of these, only cuter:


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> Glad to hear the surgery went without a glitch. Hope the phone will work that way too!


Thanks! I'm happy to report that the phone is great! [emoji2]

And the eyes, too!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> I think Razberri is one of these, only cuter:
> View attachment 273635


Oh, ok, thanks! That one is cute, too!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Glad to be able to catch up occasionally. We all know what happens if you don’t, and Carol isn’t here to fill in the gaps. Tapas done; animal fair done; sailing got cancelled yesterday, possibly due to strong winds; braai today — the thing we’d been looking forward to for a month. Will share a few animal fair pictures later.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Just popped across the Channel to watch a match? One’s gotta love Europe, continental or otherwise. [emoji4]



On has gotta love Europe. We didn’t vote for Brexit


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

It’s going to be hot and sunny again here - 31C/88F. There is no shelter at the tennis, a roof goes on for next year, so sitting in full sun is going to involve covering up, lots of sun cream and even more water. Over the years I have come up with a broad-brimmed hat, long-sleeved linen shirt and lightweight, very long skirt combo that protects me without boiling me or looking too weird.

I hope you all have a great finish to your weekend doing whatever you are doing [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> On has gotta love Europe. We didn’t vote for Brexit



*Sigh* Hope your ability to pop across the Channel remains no matter what.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Glad to be able to catch up occasionally. We all know what happens if you don’t, and Carol isn’t here to fill in the gaps. Tapas done; animal fair done; sailing got cancelled yesterday, possibly due to strong winds; braai today — the thing we’d been looking forward to for a month. Will share a few animal fair pictures later.


Hope your weather is better than ours today - it's pouring down at the moment - but I'm sure your braai will be fun........and tasty!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s going to be hot and sunny again here - 31C/88F. There is no shelter at the tennis, a roof goes on for next year, so sitting in full sun is going to involve covering up, lots of sun cream and even more water. Over the years I have come up with a broad-brimmed hat, long-sleeved linen shirt and lightweight, very long skirt combo that protects me without boiling me or looking too weird.
> 
> I hope you all have a great finish to your weekend doing whatever you are doing [emoji4]



I guess it could be cold, wet and windy .... so hard to not “enjoy” the sunshine!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ut ogh....... how do these things happen?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s going to be hot and sunny again here - 31C/88F. There is no shelter at the tennis, a roof goes on for next year, so sitting in full sun is going to involve covering up, lots of sun cream and even more water. Over the years I have come up with a broad-brimmed hat, long-sleeved linen shirt and lightweight, very long skirt combo that protects me without boiling me or looking too weird.
> 
> I hope you all have a great finish to your weekend doing whatever you are doing [emoji4][/QUOTE


Enjoy today's matches!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ut ogh....... how do these things happen?
> 
> View attachment 273644



MSC again! 
2 of their ships collided in dock at Buenos Aries earlier this year.
Doesn't do much for their reputation!!
Some of these ships need L plates!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
Whatever your weather hope you all have a lovely Sunday!!
No prizes for guessing what I'm doing today!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ut ogh....... how do these things happen?
> 
> View attachment 273644



Inattention/inexperience/lack of training of the crew of the smaller boat.

At a rough guess it’s crewed for the tourist boat owner’s profit rather than the safety of its passengers


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Enjoy today's matches!



Federer next then Nadal [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Ok, lots of catching up to do. But first things first. Congratulations Linda I heard that England beat South Africa good and solid on Thursday.
We left on Friday Morning around 11am to go to a place called Killarney Trout Farm. It is situated between Montague and Barrydale. Barrydale is just on the outskirts of the Klein Karoo. I so wanted to get some photos of tortoises as the Karoo is a good place to find them, but I was not going to be lucky in that department at all. Anyway we reached the toll gate just after Paarl which is after Cape Town and before Worcster. And then we were on open road. The only thing which would have made it better would have been a flask of coffee with condense milk. ( Nostalgic memories) but I don't allow that as condense milk is basically pure sugar. Our open road was a short one, as we first had to go through the tunnel. My father actually helped build this tunnel, and poor hubby has to hear me say that everytime we go through it.


----------



## CarolM

After the tunnel we drove past some baboons and I missed the photo. By the time I had unlocked my phone and opened the camera it was too late, Stephen had already driven past. But never fear [emoji6] On the way back when we were close to the spot we had seen them before I kept my phone camera open and on the ready. Sjoe my arm was pretty tired after that! But I got the photos. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

On the way we went through a few stop and go areas due to road works. We also drove through what is called the hole in the mountain. I could nor get a pic of the sign but there is a sign which said " Old English Fort 1899"


----------



## CarolM

So this was the place that we stayed in. It was just so nice and quiet. It was blissful. There was no TV, no Wifi. Just the open fields, mountain view and bird songs. Stephen and I loved it. I forgot to take a picture of the inside. But I did take a pic of the fireplace inside and of the fire for the braai we had outside. It was so nice to have a fire inside the house as it felt really cold at night. 
Then on saturday around 14.00 we took a walk to one of the dams, but it was not very full. In the photos you can see that the dam is fed from a water pipe which is connected to the water from the mountain. And let me tell you something, that water is cold!! Brrrrrrrrr. On our get some supplies expedition into Barrydale I was accosted by some Meerkats and I had wondered if they were in cahoots with the Meerkats from CDR?
And then of course there were a few beautiful protea flowers which I just had to share with you guys as well.


----------



## CarolM

And here is a little video of the area.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am right in front of the camera And you’re correct - blue and white
> View attachment 273356


He he he. Okay that is not who I saw, but good guess. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok! Didn’t mean to keep everyone In Suspense but the little buggers kept me going all night and I had to jump strait up and run this morning. Outcome...... 3 adorable little turkeys the one that pipped on the wrong end of the egg didn’t make it out. And the last one that never pipped must have passed a week or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273401
> View attachment 273402
> View attachment 273403


That is soooo cool. So now the hard work starts, keeping them fed. What do you feed them and how do you feed them?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> The Title is Meet Arrow. I changed it to unlisted because private wasn't letting me do anything. "
> 
> 
> 
> " Thanks.


Oh no. It is not available for me. [emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> What a nice surprise on our front porch this afternoon. A newly emerged Cecropia Moth - North America’s largest moth.
> 
> Info: https://performance-vision.com/cecropia/cecropia.htm
> 
> View attachment 273413


That is a beautiful moth.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Look at those antennae!
> 
> View attachment 273416


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It would certainly be Gods will.. did I mention that large birds are my kryptonite.? emus terrify me[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. He sure is cute right now though!!


Lol. [emoji23] [emoji23] You are too funny.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> A friend of mine used to have a huge one. I am the only person that that bird bugged have to death. I hated that dang turkey! And I love birds. I would have ate him but he was to evil.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I raised a turkey chick years ago to full grown. When he got big ( and I DO mean BIG!!!) we couldn't allow little kids around him. He was so big and ungainly that it was easy for a bigger human to get away from him, but not little ones.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Missing you already...


[emoji8] Don't worry I am back.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I woke up too early, but never mind.
> 
> I have nothing more exciting than a cervical smear test to look forward to today. It’s routine; I was called up for it as per the NHS schedule for women my age. It’s also not one of those things I will not be embarrassed about mentioning... it is too important. Like mental health issues things like this get buried by people’s falsely-based embarrassment.
> 
> I do also have some packing to do. I am not going to be home much in the next week. Two trips... one with JoesDad and one without.


Sounds exciting!!. The trips not the test.[emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, roomies...I've been absent from the CDR for a bit over a week. I've just been incredibly busy, driving hither and yon every day.
> 
> Then throw in having my 2nd cataract surgery done last Wed, and I just haven't had the time or energy for TFO.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I bought a new phone on Fri, and it's taking me forever to get everything switched over and working right.
> 
> So it's impossible to catch up with around 800 posts in the CDR alone.
> 
> Has anything happened that I positively MUST know or life will never be the same??


I hope that the 2nd surgery went well and good luck with the new phone.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Firstly, I hope the surgery went well... although perfect eyesight isn’t much help in the CDR’s gloom
> 
> I got a new phone last week too and I agree about it taking forever to get it set up!
> 
> As for the 800 missed posts... of course life will never be the same if you haven’t read them [emoji23]
> 
> On the other hand, I wouldn’t fret too much.
> 
> Heather has newly hatched babies, Carol is away for the weekend, Ben has healed after having to have a pin put in his broken toe, Mark found dead turtles while out kayaking [emoji22], I watched England beat South Africa at the cricket yesterday and, and ... I have a terrible memory for the rest, sorry.
> 
> I saw you caught up with Bea’s sad news about Jacques already. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


Nice, quick summary Linda. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That' very useful to know - trouble is I would have to take all the wine out of my oven!
> Better start drinking it now!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope the surgery went well Karen and good luck with the new phone!!


Snap!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Just caught up with you all and happy to see everyone is well!
> I've been busy shopping the last couple of days and still no luck!
> Everything is either too long, too short, too frilly, too low cut, or just plain too expensive ( I'm not paying £170 for a dress I won't wear again!).
> I just can't find one that is just right and the trouble is that there are very few shops who stock a wide range anymore because they are all online!
> So I've a few more places to try this weekend.....I can think of other things I'd rather be doing
> Anyway hope everyone has a good day and a wonderful weekend!!


Oh dear. Maybe find one that you like but is too long and then just have it shortened.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> More news for the CDR - one of our banana trees is popping a flower bud, in preps for baby bananas! So exciting.. Right now, it looks a big fat corn on the cob.
> 
> The trick now is to keep it well watered, maybe 5 gallons per day.
> 
> View attachment 273473
> View attachment 273474


Oohhh. Organic bananas!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ok, lots of catching up to do. But first things first. Congratulations Linda I heard that England beat South Africa good and solid on Thursday.
> We left on Friday Morning around 11am to go to a place called Killarney Trout Farm. It is situated between Montague and Barrydale. Barrydale is just on the outskirts of the Klein Karoo. I so wanted to get some photos of tortoises as the Karoo is a good place to find them, but I was not going to be lucky in that department at all. Anyway we reached the toll gate just after Paarl which is after Cape Town and before Worcster. And then we were on open road. The only thing which would have made it better would have been a flask of coffee with condense milk. ( Nostalgic memories) but I don't allow that as condense milk is basically pure sugar. Our open road was a short one, as we first had to go through the tunnel. My father actually helped build this tunnel, and poor hubby has to hear me say that everytime we go through it.
> View attachment 273645
> View attachment 273646
> View attachment 273648
> View attachment 273652
> View attachment 273653
> View attachment 273654
> View attachment 273655



Wow! Loving the scenery [emoji7]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Look what I found in our street.
> It’s our senior neighbors. This is the 4th time I have found one of their torts. 3 hatchlings and this female.
> View attachment 273516
> View attachment 273517


If they keep on escaping why don't they sort it out? Lucky you found it though.


----------



## JoesMum

The photos are brilliant Carol. I will watch the video when I am back on wifi. 

Meanwhile, here’s another postcard by proxy from my offspring in Venice


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello roomies. I am wishing you a beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.
> I am very busy working outside. I build a fence around my front yard that my young dogs can be there too.
> My sullies need urgent a new, bigger place in my stable. All is prepared there and when I finished the fence it will be my next "project". The sullies will get an enclosure of 2 x 2 meters ( at first ) with a heated night shed. Pictures follow when I start working on the enclosure. Weather is warm today and I hope it will last for some weeks. A lot of virtuell hugs from me. The buuuuzzzzzyyyy bee !


Sounds like your torts are going to be really happy. Have fun Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Postcard by proxy: Son and Daughter have gone on their own travels this weekend. They both had holiday plans with friends that fell through so they decided to travel together.
> 
> Tonight they are in Venice, Italy
> View attachment 273611


Wow, they just decided to go to Venice. Oh to be young without responsibilities again!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Always nice to get an eyeful of the Eiffel!


I saw that. [emoji6]


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> I hope that the 2nd surgery went well and good luck with the new phone.


Thank you, Carol. All is well with both of them!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Glad to be able to catch up occasionally. We all know what happens if you don’t, and Carol isn’t here to fill in the gaps. Tapas done; animal fair done; sailing got cancelled yesterday, possibly due to strong winds; braai today — the thing we’d been looking forward to for a month. Will share a few animal fair pictures later.


Sounds like things are working out according to plan. Enjoy the braai.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s going to be hot and sunny again here - 31C/88F. There is no shelter at the tennis, a roof goes on for next year, so sitting in full sun is going to involve covering up, lots of sun cream and even more water. Over the years I have come up with a broad-brimmed hat, long-sleeved linen shirt and lightweight, very long skirt combo that protects me without boiling me or looking too weird.
> 
> I hope you all have a great finish to your weekend doing whatever you are doing [emoji4]


Clever thinking on the clothes and my weekend has been great so far.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ut ogh....... how do these things happen?
> 
> View attachment 273644


[emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> Whatever your weather hope you all have a lovely Sunday!!
> No prizes for guessing what I'm doing today!


Ummmmm, shopping?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The photos are brilliant Carol. I will watch the video when I am back on wifi.
> 
> Meanwhile, here’s another postcard by proxy from my offspring in Venice
> View attachment 273678


Maybe one day I will get a chance to visit Venice. When I am rich and retired. Until then I will enjoy the postcards.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Carol. All is well with both of them!


Great.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Nope. Saphire is my tortoise. My cat's name is Dilly and he would die of fright if he got stuck outside.


Upps, sorry !


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Upps, sorry !


It's ok. You've got to be better then me at names! One of my grandsons finally asked my son why I always called him his brothers name...and it's not because I'm a senior. I just can't remember names. Dilly is actually my brother's cat...but I picked him. I feed,clean his litter box,take him to the vet, etc but the cat still loves my brother the best. I'm glad because it means I made a good choice for my brother.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> It's ok. You've got to be better then me at names! One of my grandsons finally asked my son why I always called him his brothers name...and it's not because I'm a senior. I just can't remember names. Dilly is actually my brother's cat...but I picked him. I feed,clean his litter box,take him to the vet, etc but the cat still loves my brother the best. I'm glad because it means I made a good choice for my brother.



My children are always getting at me. I have one male and one female and still say the wrong name [emoji849]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> My children are always getting at me. I have one male and one female and still say the wrong name [emoji849]


I know I'm awful about it but I can remember their phone numbers from years ago. The problem is it's now the wrong number.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My children are always getting at me. I have one male and one female and still say the wrong name [emoji849]


I normally go through the list of names before getting it right. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I know I'm awful about it but I can remember their phone numbers from years ago. The problem is it's now the wrong number.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Nine hours of tennis watched. We are now recovering with wine and pasta. 

Meanwhile, south west of us, tourism by proxy productions has hired a car and driven just over the border to Slovenia’s Soča valley


where my offspring have been hiking


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh no. It is not available for me. [emoji20]


I haven't tried again yet. I had a privacy setting on my utube account. Joe's Mum has been helping me.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Who's Razberri? I don't remember you mentioning him/her before. [emoji848]


Razberri is my house rabbit. She is a mini lop and was actually behaving yesterday...and not because she's sick...I always check that if she's behaving!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> Whatever your weather hope you all have a lovely Sunday!!
> No prizes for guessing what I'm doing today!


Good luck shopping!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Thank you, Carol. All is well with both of them!


I'll try to post a picture of my little girl Razberri.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw. How cute!


----------



## Maro2Bear

The deer love our plants and garden way too much, especially the about to flower Hosta and Monarda (depriving the hummingbirds of sweet nectar).

We sprayed some deer repellent down not quite 24 hours ago. Wow! Look how well it works ;-)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Nine hours of tennis watched. We are now recovering with wine and pasta.
> 
> Meanwhile, south west of us, tourism by proxy productions has hired a car and driven just over the border to Slovenia’s Soča valley
> View attachment 273728
> 
> where my offspring have been hiking
> View attachment 273730
> 
> View attachment 273731


Oh Wow. I love the color of that water.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And here is a little video of the area.



What strikes me is how green everything is in your photos. The seasons are changing


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 273738
> 
> I'll try to post a picture of my little girl Razberri.
> 
> View attachment 273737
> View attachment 273738


She is beautiful.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The deer love our plants and garden way too much, especially the about to flower Hosta and Monarda (depriving the hummingbirds of sweet nectar).
> 
> We sprayed some deer repellent down not quite 24 hours ago. Wow! Look how well it works ;-)
> 
> View attachment 273744



Everything likes eating hostas! Starting with slugs and snails and getting bigger. They’re barely worth growing!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Sunday [emoji851]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> She is beautiful.


Thanks and somehow I posted 2 pictures instead of 1.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What strikes me is how green everything is in your photos. The seasons are changing


Winter is coming. A lot more water available now. [emoji16]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Thanks and somehow I posted 2 pictures instead of 1.


Well all the better to see her then.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Heather,
> How’s your cement watering hole? Can I see a pic again?



I haven’t got to use it yet. Been waiting on it to dry so I could seal it.


The weather has not been very cooperative!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> After the tunnel we drove past some baboons and I missed the photo. By the time I had unlocked my phone and opened the camera it was too late, Stephen had already driven past. But never fear [emoji6] On the way back when we were close to the spot we had seen them before I kept my phone camera open and on the ready. Sjoe my arm was pretty tired after that! But I got the photos. [emoji3] [emoji3]
> View attachment 273656
> View attachment 273657
> View attachment 273658



Oh nice!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> On the way we went through a few stop and go areas due to road works. We also drove through what is called the hole in the mountain. I could nor get a pic of the sign but there is a sign which said " Old English Fort 1899"
> View attachment 273659
> View attachment 273660
> View attachment 273661



What beautiful scenery!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> That is soooo cool. So now the hard work starts, keeping them fed. What do you feed them and how do you feed them?



It’s a high protein game bird starter.. and you just put it in a feeder and show them where to peck... lol


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Wow! Loving the scenery [emoji7]



Snap!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well all the better to see her then.


That picture is so funny to me. Her tail looks like Jimmy Deranty's nose. Or in other words a snozzolla. She's a cute little petite girl until she gets relaxed...and lets it all hang out.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I haven’t got to use it yet. Been waiting on it to dry so I could seal it.
> View attachment 273747
> 
> The weather has not been very cooperative!


I think you may be getting help from above. I've heard of cement work needing some moisture to cure really good. I know when I had our front walk done, the sealant was just to keep the rain from making little pits in the finish...and messing up my friend's artistic cement work. I could be wrong.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like your Sullies will be moving to another enviable enclosure!





EllieMay said:


> I haven’t got to use it yet. Been waiting on it to dry so I could seal it.
> 
> View attachment 273747
> 
> The weather has not been very cooperative!


Nether has mine







[


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 273738
> 
> I'll try to post a picture of my little girl Razberri.
> 
> View attachment 273737
> View attachment 273738


Ok, then Kristoff was correct. I don't know how I missed this one, but she sure is a cutie!

Many years ago I had 2 bunnies, and of course it turned out to be a male and female. So I took the male to my vet, and she neutered him. He was the first rabbit she had ever neutered, but she didn't tell me til after surgery. Fortunately, he was just fine, and no babies to deal with. [emoji2]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I think you may be getting help from above. I've heard of cement work needing some moisture to cure really good. I know when I had our front walk done, the sealant was just to keep the rain from making little pits in the finish...and messing up my friend's artistic cement work. I could be wrong.



Or.... you could be right [emoji16]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> The deer love our plants and garden way too much, especially the about to flower Hosta and Monarda (depriving the hummingbirds of sweet nectar).
> 
> We sprayed some deer repellent down not quite 24 hours ago. Wow! Look how well it works ;-)
> 
> View attachment 273744


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] For me, it's cottontails!


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> The photos are brilliant Carol. I will watch the video when I am back on wifi.
> 
> Meanwhile, here’s another postcard by proxy from my offspring in Venice
> View attachment 273678


One of my favorite places on earth. [emoji634]


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] For me, it's cottontails!



I think we have enough fox loitering in our area, but the deer not phased!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Ok, then Kristoff was correct. I don't know how I missed this one, but she sure is a cutie!
> 
> Many years ago I had 2 bunnies, and of course it turned out to be a male and female. So I took the male to my vet, and she neutered him. He was the first rabbit she had ever neutered, but she didn't tell me til after surgery. Fortunately, he was just fine, and no babies to deal with. [emoji2]


Yes no babies please and a ton of them with a male and female. You have a good vet. Males do have to be neutered or they can't really be a pet. Females are supposed to be fixed but my vet won't do a female. I'm taking a chance but I don't want to put her through that surgery anyway. She'll be 4 years in October.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Postcard by proxy: Son and Daughter have gone on their own travels this weekend. They both had holiday plans with friends that fell through so they decided to travel together.
> 
> Tonight they are in Venice, Italy
> View attachment 273611


Do you think your photographer offspring would mind if I use the Venice pictures as lockscreens or desktops on my new phone? They would go no further than me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I could sure go for a nice steak dinner right about now!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That picture is so funny to me. Her tail looks like Jimmy Deranty's nose. Or in other words a snozzolla. She's a cute little petite girl until she gets relaxed...and lets it all hang out.



Your Razberri must be spoiled... lmao!! She has butt rolls like my dogs [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I could sure go for a nice steak dinner right about now!



Yummm.. and a totally loaded
Baked Potato


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I could sure go for a nice steak dinner right about now!


Me too. I wish they delivered!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Your Razberri must be spoiled... lmao!! She has butt rolls like my dogs [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hehehe. She is spoiled but her vet says she's a diva of bunny butt rolls... and dew laps too...she calls the shots. She won't eat her veggies but loves Timothy.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Do you think your photographer offspring would mind if I use the Venice pictures as lockscreens or desktops on my new phone? They would go no further than me.



They won’t mind. They’re screenshots of instagram though and may not have high enough resolution. Give it a try [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It’s Monday and today we return home. 

The weather has come crashing back to reality today so we won’t be melting. However, our planned stroll in the Bois de Boulogne (woodland nearby) before lunch may not happen.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our early heat wave (three plus days above 90F) broke late yesterday afternoon with the arrival of a few gentle thunderstorms. Clean, fresh, air this morning and hanging at 55F. Max temp todsy 70 compared to the mid-90s all last week.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s a high protein game bird starter.. and you just put it in a feeder and show them where to peck... lol


Ahh, good to know. So no droppers and trying to force feed the food down beaks. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That picture is so funny to me. Her tail looks like Jimmy Deranty's nose. Or in other words a snozzolla. She's a cute little petite girl until she gets relaxed...and lets it all hang out.


Whahaha, She is obviously not shy then.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Nether has mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273752
> [


Oh my word, that is WET!!


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warm temperatures, coupled with thundershowers and heavy daily watering is helping our banana pod swell with growth.

Two pix from this morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Day two following spraying down deer repellent -

At least they are staying on the other side of the fence!

Note hostas, to the left, foreground... still there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Warm temperatures, coupled with thundershowers and heavy daily watering is helping our banana pod swell with growth.
> 
> Two pix from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 273770
> 
> 
> View attachment 273771


I guess the problem with my slow-growing, small banana trees is not enough water. This year I'll try to remedy that.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> It's ok. You've got to be better then me at names! One of my grandsons finally asked my son why I always called him his brothers name...and it's not because I'm a senior. I just can't remember names. Dilly is actually my brother's cat...but I picked him. I feed,clean his litter box,take him to the vet, etc but the cat still loves my brother the best. I'm glad because it means I made a good choice for my brother.


 We all are getting older.... it is okay.
What is your name ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Nine hours of tennis watched. We are now recovering with wine and pasta.
> 
> Meanwhile, south west of us, tourism by proxy productions has hired a car and driven just over the border to Slovenia’s Soča valley
> View attachment 273728
> 
> where my offspring have been hiking
> View attachment 273730
> 
> View attachment 273731


9 hours tennis watching ? That would kill me, or bring me 9 hours deep sleep !


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 273738
> 
> I'll try to post a picture of my little girl Razberri.
> 
> View attachment 273737
> View attachment 273738


Hmmm, yummy.... Ähhh, sorry....
But when I think of rabbits I think of a yummy rabbit roast. @Kristoff would think the same. Right, Lena ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Winter is coming. A lot more water available now. [emoji16]


Funny, your speaking of winter. I am glad lately having summer and warm weather. Actually a little thunder storm and rain passes by. I am pushing the rainy clouds in your direction Carol.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I think you may be getting help from above. I've heard of cement work needing some moisture to cure really good. I know when I had our front walk done, the sealant was just to keep the rain from making little pits in the finish...and messing up my friend's artistic cement work. I could be wrong.


No, you are right. Cement should not dry to quick. A little moisture is good.


----------



## Ben02

Margo’s light didn’t come on this morning, good thing she lives outside most of the day. There was a bit of metal rattling about in their so I knew it was “brown bread” (dead) as my grandad would say. 

I use an MVB for the adults and they are not cheap to replace........ bye bye pocket money


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Margo’s light didn’t come on this morning, good thing she lives outside most of the day. There was a bit of metal rattling about in their so I knew it was “brown bread” (dead) as my grandad would say.
> 
> I use an MVB for the adults and they are not cheap to replace........ bye bye pocket money



If your adults are getting outside time they don’t need an MVB. A plain reflector is fine. Save your money


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> If your adults are getting outside time they don’t need an MVB. A plain reflector is fine. Save your money


I will need to get one for the winter as she doesn’t hibernate and will be in her indoor setup


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all

We are waiting to check our suitcase in at the airport having enjoyed lunch with a view and good cheeseboard


----------



## JoesMum

Our children have moved further into Slovenia - to Lake Bled


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> So this was the place that we stayed in. It was just so nice and quiet. It was blissful. There was no TV, no Wifi. Just the open fields, mountain view and bird songs. Stephen and I loved it. I forgot to take a picture of the inside. But I did take a pic of the fireplace inside and of the fire for the braai we had outside. It was so nice to have a fire inside the house as it felt really cold at night.
> Then on saturday around 14.00 we took a walk to one of the dams, but it was not very full. In the photos you can see that the dam is fed from a water pipe which is connected to the water from the mountain. And let me tell you something, that water is cold!! Brrrrrrrrr. On our get some supplies expedition into Barrydale I was accosted by some Meerkats and I had wondered if they were in cahoots with the Meerkats from CDR?
> And then of course there were a few beautiful protea flowers which I just had to share with you guys as well.
> View attachment 273662
> View attachment 273663
> View attachment 273664
> View attachment 273665
> View attachment 273666
> View attachment 273667
> View attachment 273668
> View attachment 273669
> View attachment 273670
> View attachment 273671
> View attachment 273672
> View attachment 273673
> View attachment 273674
> View attachment 273675
> View attachment 273676
> View attachment 273677



Love the sight of that braai. Hope you didn’t let any meerkats back in the CDR on your return. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Nine hours of tennis watched. We are now recovering with wine and pasta.
> 
> Meanwhile, south west of us, tourism by proxy productions has hired a car and driven just over the border to Slovenia’s Soča valley
> View attachment 273728
> 
> where my offspring have been hiking
> View attachment 273730
> 
> View attachment 273731



They’re visiting beautiful places. Amazing they can actually stand each other enough to travel together. I know a lot of siblings who don’t!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> The deer love our plants and garden way too much, especially the about to flower Hosta and Monarda (depriving the hummingbirds of sweet nectar).
> 
> We sprayed some deer repellent down not quite 24 hours ago. Wow! Look how well it works ;-)
> 
> View attachment 273744



Well... it’s still outside, right?  Did one eat your banana tree last year or something? [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I could sure go for a nice steak dinner right about now!





EllieMay said:


> Yummm.. and a totally loaded
> Baked Potato





Cathie G said:


> Me too. I wish they delivered!



Are we still talking of deer and rabbits? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, yummy.... Ähhh, sorry....
> But when I think of rabbits I think of a yummy rabbit roast. @Kristoff would think the same. Right, Lena ?



Always! [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> They’re visiting beautiful places. Amazing they can actually stand each other enough to travel together. I know a lot of siblings who don’t!



They have always been very close. Much closer than I was/am with my sister


----------



## JoesMum

And we have finally boarded our plane. Not see you back in the UK


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Are we still talking of deer and rabbits? Or did I miss something?


Yavonne G chimed in wanting a steak dinner and Ellie May added aloaded baked potatoe to the menu and I wished I could have it delivered. Deer steak would work also.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Yavonne G chimed in wanting a steak dinner and Ellie May added aloaded baked potatoe to the menu and I wished I could have it delivered. Deer steak would work also.



I’m sure Mark wouldn’t mind. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cricket tomorrow. (Not the insect.) I’ll need all the strength in the Galaxy. For the class picnic too - the forecast is at 24C, which is pretty much as good as it gets in Denmark, ever. *sigh*


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Funny, your speaking of winter. I am glad lately having summer and warm weather. Actually a little thunder storm and rain passes by. I am pushing the rainy clouds in your direction Carol.


Yayy, push them all my way. You qin't get any complaints from me.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Margo’s light didn’t come on this morning, good thing she lives outside most of the day. There was a bit of metal rattling about in their so I knew it was “brown bread” (dead) as my grandad would say.
> 
> I use an MVB for the adults and they are not cheap to replace........ bye bye pocket money


Oh shame Ben. But I am sure your torts will be forever grateful to you. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> We are waiting to check our suitcase in at the airport having enjoyed lunch with a view and good cheeseboard
> View attachment 273786
> 
> View attachment 273787
> 
> View attachment 273788


Mmmm yummmmmy!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Our children have moved further into Slovenia - to Lake Bled
> View attachment 273789
> 
> View attachment 273790
> 
> View attachment 273791


Wow. I would love living there. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Love the sight of that braai. Hope you didn’t let any meerkats back in the CDR on your return. [emoji33]


Nope, i left them behind in the dust!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Are we still talking of deer and rabbits? Or did I miss something?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> We all are getting older.... it is okay.
> What is your name ?


I think it's Cathie but truthfully I think you weren't posting when I shared Razberri's picture.(she's too ornery to eat) You've cheered me up to know end with your tortoise count and your music.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure Mark wouldn’t mind. [emoji23]


Perfect reason for a permit to do dear steak...at least in Ohio.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh shame Ben. But I am sure your torts will be forever grateful to you. [emoji3]


Another accidental quote but I did really enjoy your photos of your getaway.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> And we have finally boarded our plane. Not see you back in the UK



I waved as we flew over your house Ben, but I don’t think you were looking . 

We have landed already


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Cricket tomorrow. (Not the insect.) I’ll need all the strength in the Galaxy. For the class picnic too - the forecast is at 24C, which is pretty much as good as it gets in Denmark, ever. *sigh*



If this is children playing cricket you need caffeine intravenously. Extras always scores more than the players [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh shame Ben. But I am sure your torts will be forever grateful to you. [emoji3]


Animals must come first in my case


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I waved as we flew over your house Ben, but I don’t think you were looking .
> 
> We have landed already


Ah welcome back, nothing has changed much here although trump is here at the moment, we won’t start a debate on him on the CDR shall we


----------



## JoesMum

We are home [emoji4]

Tomorrow I am on the road North. Up to Derbyshire to see my Mum. 

It took just over 2 hours from taking off at Paris Charles de Gaulle to walking through our front door. It will take 4.5 hours to get to Mum’s.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> We are home [emoji4]
> 
> Tomorrow I am on the road North. Up to Derbyshire to see my Mum.
> 
> It took just over 2 hours from taking off at Paris Charles de Gaulle to walking through our front door. It will take 4.5 hours to get to Mum’s.


Yep, it takes us 8 hours to get to Glasgow and that’s when the roads are clear


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> We are waiting to check our suitcase in at the airport having enjoyed lunch with a view and good cheeseboard
> View attachment 273786
> 
> View attachment 273787
> 
> View attachment 273788


If THAT doesn't bring @Tidgy's Dad back for a few minutes I don't know what will!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> They’re visiting beautiful places. Amazing they can actually stand each other enough to travel together. I know a lot of siblings who don’t!


It looks like they (Joe's mum and dad) fathered (and mothered) a couple wanderers (like themselves)!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like they (Joe's mum and dad) fathered (and mothered) a couple wanderers (like themselves)!



We certainly did. Son is more of a homebody than Daughter. The only surprise with Daughter is that she isn’t working abroad.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Animals must come first in my case


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> If THAT doesn't bring @Tidgy's Dad back for a few minutes I don't know what will!!!!!


Yea he should. He's the one that sicked me on all of you...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Margo’s light didn’t come on this morning, good thing she lives outside most of the day. There was a bit of metal rattling about in their so I knew it was “brown bread” (dead) as my grandad would say.
> 
> I use an MVB for the adults and they are not cheap to replace........ bye bye pocket money



A bit of Cockney Rhymey - “brown bread” = dead.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our early heat wave (three plus days above 90F) broke late yesterday afternoon with the arrival of a few gentle thunderstorms. Clean, fresh, air this morning and hanging at 55F. Max temp todsy 70 compared to the mid-90s all last week.


Same here but if the sun shined on you it was closer to 75. Nice...


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Ah welcome back, nothing has changed much here although trump is here at the moment, we won’t start a debate on him on the CDR shall we


Oh my garsh.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of Cockney Rhymey - “brown bread” = dead.


He’s a east London boy. I only know a couple of them but I’m getting ther


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> He’s a east London boy. I only know a couple of them but I’m getting ther



Heres the top 100 for you to start with

https://londontopia.net/londonism/f...-100-cockney-rhyming-slang-words-and-phrases/


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Always! [emoji23][emoji8]


You`re my "girl". LOL !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayy, push them all my way. You qin't get any complaints from me.


Okay ! I puuuuuushhhhhh !


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Heres the top 100 for you to start with
> 
> https://londontopia.net/londonism/fun-london/language-top-100-
> 
> 
> Maro2Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the top 100 for you to start with
> 
> [URL]https://londontopia.net/londonism/fun-london/language-top-100-cockney-rhyming-slang-words-and-phrases/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cockney-rhyming-slang-words-and-phrases/[/URL]
Click to expand...

If you go to east London, you gotta get the money terminology correct, now a five pound note is a “Lady Godiva”, a ten pound note is a “**** n hen”, remember them and you will go far


----------



## Ben02

Ben02 said:


> If you go to east London, you gotta get the money terminology correct, now a five pound note is a “Lady Godiva”, a ten pound note is a “**** n hen”, remember them and you will go far


Oh dear it’s censored, I was referring the to bird but you get the point


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I think it's Cathie but truthfully I think you weren't posting when I shared Razberri's picture.(she's too ornery to eat) You've cheered me up to know end with your tortoise count and your music.


I knew your name. It was a joke and I don`t eat pet rabbits. ( but the ones that are ornery have the best taste )
Hopefully I can cheer you up every now and then with a new song I sing and with counting tortoises....


----------



## Kristoff

My new avatar. Greetings from the cricket field. 




I obviously coached them well. The other team were so good they actually let us win. 




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> My new avatar. Greetings from the cricket field.
> 
> View attachment 273858
> 
> 
> I obviously coached them well. The other team were so good they actually let us win.
> 
> View attachment 273859
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Love your enthusiasm!!!


----------



## Momof4

Took my grandson to the San Diego zoo yesterday. I haven’t been here in about 3yrs. We also have the San Diego Safari Park which is my go to park since I’m a bit closer. 
I went to the zoo to see the torts and the two new giraffe calves.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for sharing your zoo pictures. Loved 'em! Your grandson looks so cute with his glasses.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Took my grandson to the San Diego zoo yesterday. I haven’t been here in about 3yrs. We also have the San Diego Safari Park which is my go to park since I’m a bit closer.
> I went to the zoo to see the torts and the two new giraffe calves.
> 
> View attachment 273861
> 
> 
> View attachment 273862
> 
> 
> View attachment 273863
> 
> 
> View attachment 273864
> 
> 
> View attachment 273865
> 
> 
> View attachment 273866
> 
> 
> View attachment 273867
> 
> View attachment 273868
> 
> View attachment 273869
> 
> View attachment 273870
> View attachment 273871



Beautiful pictures! Love his T-shirt. [emoji5]


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Love your enthusiasm!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I was actually very good with the kids whenever we had to do a toilet run. [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay ! I puuuuuushhhhhh !


Yayyy. We got it. It is raining today and tomorrow. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> My new avatar. Greetings from the cricket field.
> 
> View attachment 273858
> 
> 
> I obviously coached them well. The other team were so good they actually let us win.
> 
> View attachment 273859
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Well done Coach.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Took my grandson to the San Diego zoo yesterday. I haven’t been here in about 3yrs. We also have the San Diego Safari Park which is my go to park since I’m a bit closer.
> I went to the zoo to see the torts and the two new giraffe calves.
> 
> View attachment 273861
> 
> 
> View attachment 273862
> 
> 
> View attachment 273863
> 
> 
> View attachment 273864
> 
> 
> View attachment 273865
> 
> 
> View attachment 273866
> 
> 
> View attachment 273867
> 
> View attachment 273868
> 
> View attachment 273869
> 
> View attachment 273870
> View attachment 273871


Wow. Nice photos. What is the last one?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Wow. Nice photos. What is the last one?


That's an okapi.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's an okapi.


Is that a hybrid zebra?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is that a hybrid zebra?


No the okapi is a separate specie all its own, related to the giraffe.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OkapiThe okapi (/oʊˈkɑːpiː/; Okapia johnstoni), also known as the forest giraffe, Congolese giraffe, or zebra giraffe, is an artiodactyl mammal native to the northeast of the Democratic Republic of the Congo in Central Africa.
*Family*‎: ‎Giraffidae
*Genus*‎: ‎Okapia; ‎Lankester‎, 1901
*Species*‎: ‎O. johnstoni
*Kingdom*‎: ‎Animalia


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I knew your name. It was a joke and I don`t eat pet rabbits. ( but the ones that are ornery have the best taste )
> Hopefully I can cheer you up every now and then with a new song I sing and with counting tortoises....


I know I had to keep the ball rolling though...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. Happy Monday everyone!!


I just found this one but it's Tuesday. So hoping you're having a happy Tuesday! I'm always a day late cause ...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I knew your name. It was a joke and I don`t eat pet rabbits. ( but the ones that are ornery have the best taste )
> Hopefully I can cheer you up every now and then with a new song I sing and with counting tortoises....


I listened to one of your songs last night on my utube history. I wanna go home. I'll find the one you posted to me. I'm subscribed.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> And here is a little video of the area.


It all looks lovely Carol, I'm so glad you had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The deer love our plants and garden way too much, especially the about to flower Hosta and Monarda (depriving the hummingbirds of sweet nectar).
> 
> We sprayed some deer repellent down not quite 24 hours ago. Wow! Look how well it works ;-)
> 
> View attachment 273744


You need an alpaca - apparently they are good guard...um....alpacas and will send other animals off.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are home [emoji4]
> 
> Tomorrow I am on the road North. Up to Derbyshire to see my Mum.
> 
> It took just over 2 hours from taking off at Paris Charles de Gaulle to walking through our front door. It will take 4.5 hours to get to Mum’s.


You should be there by now so hope you had a good journey with not too many heavy showers en route.


----------



## Lyn W

A very quick late hello.
The shops have taken over my life at the moment so not much time to pop in.
Dress found - now need jacket and possibly shoes as I don't think I will manage all day in my heels with my gammy leg.
Glad to see everyone is well and getting out and about.
See you soon but Nos Da for now!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hmmm, yummy.... Ähhh, sorry....
> But when I think of rabbits I think of a yummy rabbit roast. @Kristoff would think the same. Right, Lena ?


My pets are a standing joke in my family so when I found this antique roaster I thought it would be a perfect litter pan...well...Razberri would have none of that. I got tired of sweeping up Timothy so...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A very quick late hello.
> The shops have taken over my life at the moment so not much time to pop in.
> Dress found - now need jacket and possibly shoes as I don't think I will manage all day in my heels with my gammy leg.
> Glad to see everyone is well and getting out and about.
> See you soon but Nos Da for now!


That's really nice news. That you actually found a dress you like. Best wishes for flats and a jacket.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> My new avatar. Greetings from the cricket field.
> 
> View attachment 273858
> 
> 
> I obviously coached them well. The other team were so good they actually let us win.
> 
> View attachment 273859
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I love it!!! Bless the other team for paying off your hard work!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Took my grandson to the San Diego zoo yesterday. I haven’t been here in about 3yrs. We also have the San Diego Safari Park which is my go to park since I’m a bit closer.
> I went to the zoo to see the torts and the two new giraffe calves.
> 
> View attachment 273861
> 
> 
> View attachment 273862
> 
> 
> View attachment 273863
> 
> 
> View attachment 273864
> 
> 
> View attachment 273865
> 
> 
> View attachment 273866
> 
> 
> View attachment 273867
> 
> View attachment 273868
> 
> View attachment 273869
> 
> View attachment 273870
> View attachment 273871



Two of my very favorite things! Adorable little boy and beautiful animals[emoji12]
Thank you for sharing !!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> A very quick late hello.
> The shops have taken over my life at the moment so not much time to pop in.
> Dress found - now need jacket and possibly shoes as I don't think I will manage all day in my heels with my gammy leg.
> Glad to see everyone is well and getting out and about.
> See you soon but Nos Da for now!



Congrats! Your halfway there... I sure don’t envy you the other half... oven would definitely be empty by now[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> My pets are a standing joke in my family so when I found this antique roaster I thought it would be a perfect litter pan...well...Razberri would have none of that. I got tired of sweeping up Timothy so...
> View attachment 273891



Now that is funny!!! I certainly know how the jokes go [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

I worked in Ashdown Arkansas today. I snapped a picture of this guy basking unbothered as I walked by.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I worked in Ashdown Arkansas today. I snapped a picture of this guy basking unbothered as I walked by.
> View attachment 273895


Beautiful skink!

P.S. Autocorrect tried to turn your skink into a skunk!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> A very quick late hello.
> The shops have taken over my life at the moment so not much time to pop in.
> Dress found - now need jacket and possibly shoes as I don't think I will manage all day in my heels with my gammy leg.
> Glad to see everyone is well and getting out and about.
> See you soon but Nos Da for now!


YAY! You found the dress! Now maybe your fairy godmother will help with the shoes... Just not glass slippers. We don't need you breaking or slipping on anything!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I worked in Ashdown Arkansas today. I snapped a picture of this guy basking unbothered as I walked by.
> View attachment 273895



Nice. We have those guys all over our deck, driveway etc. they love those hot surfaces.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> If you go to east London, you gotta get the money terminology correct, now a five pound note is a “Lady Godiva”, a ten pound note is a “**** n hen”, remember them and you will go far


Do they still accept BBC English, or do we have to find an exchange rate?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I scheduled everything in 24-hour time when I lived in the UK, and when I visited elsewhere in Europe. I didn't want to figure what "half" or "half of" a particular hour meant. It means different things in different countries, and I didn't want to be an hour off!


----------



## Reptilony

Do you kind people know for sure if this is prickly pear opuntia?
Im trying to grow some for Gaïa. Im thinking south usa habitants are familiar to these kinds of plants.


----------



## Momof4

Reptilony said:


> Do you kind people know for sure if this is prickly pear opuntia?
> Im trying to grow some for Gaïa. Im thinking south usa habitants are familiar to these kinds of plants.
> View attachment 273899



Yes!! Is it yours? If not, take one of the largest pads. Cut off end , let dry a few days and plant about half way.


----------



## Reptilony

Momof4 said:


> Yes!! Is it yours? If not, take one of the largest pads. Cut off end , let dry a few days and plant about half way.



Oh yeah! They’re the good kind thank you!! Yes they are mine I paid twenty bucks at the garden center I could’nt resist it’s very rare here. From what I understand too much water is the number one killer for cactus so im only watering when the sand/soil mixture is completly dry or every two weeks. So far im seing some nice growth. Im hoping one day I’ll have enough to feed my girl.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You should be there by now so hope you had a good journey with not too many heavy showers en route.



I am indeed. It didn’t start raining until I was about 10 minutes from Mum’s flat. Mum doesn’t have wifi in her flat and my data allowance is running low, so I need to be careful!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> A very quick late hello.
> The shops have taken over my life at the moment so not much time to pop in.
> Dress found - now need jacket and possibly shoes as I don't think I will manage all day in my heels with my gammy leg.
> Glad to see everyone is well and getting out and about.
> See you soon but Nos Da for now!



At least you have the dress. Good luck with the rest of the shop!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all from Buxton. My drive up here was uneventful and Mum seems to be doing OK 

The children spent more time around Lake Bled yesterday and are heading for Slovenia’s capital Ljubljana today.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Hump Day!
I am delighted that the Welsh Gov has scrapped the scheme for the M4 relief road,
Common sense has prevailed and they couldn't justify the cost for saving just a few minutes on travelling during rush hours.
There is uproar of course from supporters of the scheme and I expect that one day it will go ahead when a new First Minister takes over but for now it has bought time.
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Do you kind people know for sure if this is prickly pear opuntia?
> Im trying to grow some for Gaïa. Im thinking south usa habitants are familiar to these kinds of plants.
> View attachment 273899



You got it! You can start 2 more plants right now and you will be amazed at how fast you see new growth. Pickles and crusher don’t eat too much of it yet but Toretto really packs it in!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Momof4 said:


> Yes!! Is it yours? If not, take one of the largest pads. Cut off end , let dry a few days and plant about half way.


Or let the raw (cut) end dry long enough to callous over, and lay the pad on the ground. It doesn't even have to be planted.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Reptilony said:


> Oh yeah! They’re the good kind thank you!! Yes they are mine I paid twenty bucks at the garden center I could’nt resist it’s very rare here. From what I understand too much water is the number one killer for cactus so im only watering when the sand/soil mixture is completly dry or every two weeks. So far im seing some nice growth. Im hoping one day I’ll have enough to feed my girl.


Opuntia grow fine in Florida, too. They can handle periods of heavy rain, as long as the soil drains quickly, and as long as they get plenty of sun. They will gladly take more water when they're actively growing: well drained soil, plenty of sun, relatively warm (not winter) temperatures. They will basically go dormant during the winter.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> My new avatar. Greetings from the cricket field.
> 
> View attachment 273858
> 
> 
> I obviously coached them well. The other team were so good they actually let us win.
> 
> View attachment 273859
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I *like* your new avatar, but I would *love* a new avatar with your front side !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Took my grandson to the San Diego zoo yesterday. I haven’t been here in about 3yrs. We also have the San Diego Safari Park which is my go to park since I’m a bit closer.
> I went to the zoo to see the torts and the two new giraffe calves.
> 
> View attachment 273861
> 
> 
> View attachment 273862
> 
> 
> View attachment 273863
> 
> 
> View attachment 273864
> 
> 
> View attachment 273865
> 
> 
> View attachment 273866
> 
> 
> View attachment 273867
> 
> View attachment 273868
> 
> View attachment 273869
> 
> View attachment 273870
> View attachment 273871


Beautiful pictures !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. We got it. It is raining today and tomorrow. [emoji3] [emoji3]


GREAT !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I worked in Ashdown Arkansas today. I snapped a picture of this guy basking unbothered as I walked by.
> View attachment 273895


A beautiful little guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

My grand daughter from Texas is coming to visit tomorrow so I can meet her husband. They used to live in this area so they have friends and relatives here. Besides her husband she's travelling with her older sister and her husband and their four children, a boy 16, a girl 12 and a boy/girl set of year old twins. The older sister is her mother's daughter, but not my son's daughter.


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> You got it! You can start 2 more plants right now and you will be amazed at how fast you see new growth. Pickles and crusher don’t eat too much of it yet but Toretto really packs it in!



Right now I have 2 opuntias, two big parts with two small parts on them, are you saying I should cut off two of these small parts so I can have 4 cactus? This pic is the other one.


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Right now I have 2 opuntias, two big parts with two small parts on them, are you saying I should cut off two of these small parts so I can have 4 cactus? This pic is the other one.
> View attachment 273915



That is correct! Break off the big set of rabbit ears at the joint and put those guys in two separate pots buried halfway down. They will grow their own new pads within a month I bet!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Right now I have 2 opuntias, two big parts with two small parts on them, are you saying I should cut off two of these small parts so I can have 4 cactus? This pic is the other one.
> View attachment 273915


If you'll notice how the "rabbit ears" are growing long and slender instead of pad-like as the mother part is, that's because the plant isn't getting enough light. The new growth is reaching for the light.


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> If you'll notice how the "rabbit ears" are growing long and slender instead of pad-like as the mother part is, that's because the plant isn't getting enough light. The new growth is reaching for the light.



Ok I will try to find a better spot in my house because outside it is too cold for them. Or I may try to give them artificial light too!


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> That is correct! Break off the big set of rabbit ears at the joint and put those guys in two separate pots buried halfway down. They will grow their own new pads within a month I bet!!



Ok I will try that! Im a little scared I mess something up and kill both parts but i’ll try to cut two ears of the same plant. Is a mix of sand and dirt a good idea?


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Oh yeah! They’re the good kind thank you!! Yes they are mine I paid twenty bucks at the garden center I could’nt resist it’s very rare here. From what I understand too much water is the number one killer for cactus so im only watering when the sand/soil mixture is completly dry or every two weeks. So far im seing some nice growth. Im hoping one day I’ll have enough to feed my girl.


From what I read on TFO I found some spineless prickly pear online and planted them. Here's what I have and got some growth.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter from Texas is coming to visit tomorrow so I can meet her husband. They used to live in this area so they have friends and relatives here. Besides her husband she's travelling with her older sister and her husband and their four children, a boy 16, a girl 12 and a boy/girl set of year old twins. The older sister is her mother's daughter, but not my son's daughter.


I know you love your family, but how long are they staying? Two teens and two infants, plus 4 adults...won't you need therapy when they leave? [emoji15]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter from Texas is coming to visit tomorrow so I can meet her husband. They used to live in this area so they have friends and relatives here. Besides her husband she's travelling with her older sister and her husband and their four children, a boy 16, a girl 12 and a boy/girl set of year old twins. The older sister is her mother's daughter, but not my son's daughter.


That sounds like a houseful. I had my son and his girlfriend, her 2 children, my niece and her 3 year-old daughter visiting today. It was loud, interesting, and fun but chaotic. I'll bet the older kids are going to fall in love with you.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Took my grandson to the San Diego zoo yesterday. I haven’t been here in about 3yrs. We also have the San Diego Safari Park which is my go to park since I’m a bit closer.
> I went to the zoo to see the torts and the two new giraffe calves.
> 
> View attachment 273861
> 
> 
> View attachment 273862
> 
> 
> View attachment 273863
> 
> 
> View attachment 273864
> 
> 
> View attachment 273865
> 
> 
> View attachment 273866
> 
> 
> View attachment 273867
> 
> View attachment 273868
> 
> View attachment 273869
> 
> View attachment 273870
> View attachment 273871


Wonderful pictures! And your grandson is so cute. He reminds me of my younger son when he was that age with his straight black hair.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> I know you love your family, but how long are they staying? Two teens and two infants, plus 4 adults...won't you need therapy when they leave? [emoji15]


The only ones staying here are my grand daughter and her husband, and they'll just be here one night. . After spending a bit of time here the rest of the troupe is going to visit other friends and relatives and stay with them. They're leaving the female teen with an aunt, where she'll spend the rest of June, planning to visit Disneyland and Yosemite , and do other touristy things. I was the daycare giver for this grand daughter from newborn up to first or second grade, when they moved to Texas. We WERE very close, but sort of lost touch over the years. She's been gone twenty years or so.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> The only ones staying here are my grand daughter and her husband, and they'll just be here one night. . After spending a bit of time here the rest of the troupe is going to visit other friends and relatives and stay with them. They're leaving the female teen with an aunt, where she'll spend the rest of June, planning to visit Disneyland and Yosemite , and do other touristy things. I was the daycare giver for this grand daughter from newborn up to first or second grade, when they moved to Texas. We WERE very close, but sort of lost touch over the years. She's been gone twenty years or so.



So yes, Yvonne will need therapy when they leave[emoji23]
She’ll help them carry their bags to the car first thing!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Ok I will try that! Im a little scared I mess something up and kill both parts but i’ll try to cut two ears of the same plant. Is a mix of sand and dirt a good idea?



I’d be safe and just buy a big bag of organic potting soil. ‍I do know that taking the pads off won’t kill it, only the soil, light, or temperature... lol...


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> So yes, Yvonne will need therapy when they leave[emoji23]
> She’ll help them carry their bags to the car first thing!


Hehehe...oh my garsh...I know that feeling." I love ya! See ya!"


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter from Texas is coming to visit tomorrow so I can meet her husband. They used to live in this area so they have friends and relatives here. Besides her husband she's travelling with her older sister and her husband and their four children, a boy 16, a girl 12 and a boy/girl set of year old twins. The older sister is her mother's daughter, but not my son's daughter.


Have a lovely time with your visitors!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow! Our banana bud is really growing. Look at those baby bananas all cuddled up!


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday friends [emoji851]
I hope everyone is well.
It’s warming up here.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No the okapi is a separate specie all its own, related to the giraffe.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OkapiThe okapi (/oʊˈkɑːpiː/; Okapia johnstoni), also known as the forest giraffe, Congolese giraffe, or zebra giraffe, is an artiodactyl mammal native to the northeast of the Democratic Republic of the Congo in Central Africa.
> *Family*‎: ‎Giraffidae
> *Genus*‎: ‎Okapia; ‎Lankester‎, 1901
> *Species*‎: ‎O. johnstoni
> *Kingdom*‎: ‎Animalia


Hah. You learn something new everyday. Lol!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter from Texas is coming to visit tomorrow so I can meet her husband. They used to live in this area so they have friends and relatives here. Besides her husband she's travelling with her older sister and her husband and their four children, a boy 16, a girl 12 and a boy/girl set of year old twins. The older sister is her mother's daughter, but not my son's daughter.


Enjoy the visit. Hopefully you can handle that many people.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 273961
> Wow! Our banana bud is really growing. Look at those baby bananas all cuddled up!


Oh wow. I have never seen it like that. I only get to see the end product at the grocery store.


----------



## KarenSoCal

@CarolM

It still amazes me...you and I are literally on opposite sides of the earth. But here we are, communicating in real time!
So cool! (I know, I'm easily amazed) [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday everyone.

Have been having problems with the internet lately. So have not been able to come online as much. I am glad that the dress has been found, that the visitors won't be staying too long (otherwise Yvonne will go into hiding). That Linda arrived safely. 
Oli your optunia pad looks good. What they all said re making new ones and looking after it.
Heather I loved seeing your before and after pic of Jaydon and the torts.
Cathie, sorry I did not get the joke about the litter box [emoji85] .
Hi Noel, how are your eyes?
Hi Karen, how are your eyes as well?
Lena I agree with Anne, we need a front avatar pic.
Anne, how is my favorite dragon doing?
Sabine, Thank you so much for the rain, my garden really appreciated it.
Ben how are the exams going?
Enjoy your Thursdays everyone.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> @CarolM
> 
> It still amazes me...you and I are literally on opposite sides of the earth. But here we are, communicating in real time!
> So cool! (I know, I'm easily amazed) [emoji2]


I know. It is so cool. I am just waiting for the 3D version now. [emoji6]


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday everyone.
> 
> Have been having problems with the internet lately. So have not been able to come online as much. I am glad that the dress has been found, that the visitors won't be staying too long (otherwise Yvonne will go into hiding). That Linda arrived safely.
> Oli your optunia pad looks good. What they all said re making new ones and looking after it.
> Heather I loved seeing your before and after pic of Jaydon and the torts.
> Cathie, sorry I did not get the joke about the litter box [emoji85] .
> Hi Noel, how are your eyes?
> Hi Karen, how are your eyes as well?
> Lena I agree with Anne, we need a front avatar pic.
> Anne, how is my favorite dragon doing?
> Sabine, Thank you so much for the rain, my garden really appreciated it.
> Ben how are the exams going?
> Enjoy your Thursdays everyone.


My eyes are spectacular! I haven't seen like this for many years. Now to tackle the reading issue. I don't want reading glasses hung around my neck all the time.

However, last week I was shopping. When I go into a store I put my sunglasses on top of my head. So then I get out my reading glasses. A while later I'm digging through my bag, muttering about where are my glasses? Yep! the salesman says "I think they're on your head"! I had been roaming the huge store with 2 pairs of glasses on my head.
So not cool! [emoji15]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> My eyes are spectacular! I haven't seen like this for many years. Now to tackle the reading issue. I don't want reading glasses hung around my neck all the time.
> 
> However, last week I was shopping. When I go into a store I put my sunglasses on top of my head. So then I get out my reading glasses. A while later I'm digging through my bag, muttering about where are my glasses? Yep! the salesman says "I think they're on your head"! I had been roaming the huge store with 2 pairs of glasses on my head.
> So not cool! [emoji15]


Whahaha, You think that is bad, the one day we were visiting the in-laws and I was asking where my glasses where. Eventually someone told me that I was wearing them. At least yours were on the top of your head, mine were already on. I don't think anybody could beat that bit of crazy!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Whahaha, You think that is bad, the one day we were visiting the in-laws and I was asking where my glasses where. Eventually someone told me that I was wearing them. At least yours were on the top of your head, mine were already on. I don't think anybody could beat that bit of crazy!!


Ha ha! That's like when I search for something and then, finally, find it...in my hand! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Ha ha! That's like when I search for something and then, finally, find it...in my hand! [emoji23]


I am so glad that I am not the only one with these kinds of issues.


----------



## CarolM

Just for a laugh:

An old geezer, who had been a retired farmer for a long time, became very bored and decided to open a medical clinic. He put up a sign outside that said: “Dr. Geezer’s clinic. “Get your treatment for $500. If not cured get back $1,000.”

Doctor “Young,” who was positive that this old geezer didn’t know beans about medicine, thought he would make some money. So he went to Dr. Geezer’s clinic.
This is what transpired.

Dr. Young: — “Dr. Geezer, I have lost all taste in my mouth. Can you please help me?

Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in his mouth.”

Dr. Young: — “Aaagh !! — “This is Gasoline!”

Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your taste back. That will be $500.”

Dr. Young is annoyed and returns in a few days figuring to recover his money. — “I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything.”

Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in the patient’s mouth.”

Doctor Young: — “Oh no you don’t. That’s gasoline!”

Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your memory back. That will be $500.”

Dr. Young leaves angrily and comes back after several more days. — “My eyesight has become weak. I can hardly see.

Dr. Geezer: — “Well, I don’t have any medicine for that ,so here’s your $1000 back.”

Dr. Young: — “But this is only $500.”

Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500.”

*Moral of story: Just because you’re “Young” doesn’t mean you can outsmart an old “Geezer!”*


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Just for a laugh:
> 
> An old geezer, who had been a retired farmer for a long time, became very bored and decided to open a medical clinic. He put up a sign outside that said: “Dr. Geezer’s clinic. “Get your treatment for $500. If not cured get back $1,000.”
> 
> Doctor “Young,” who was positive that this old geezer didn’t know beans about medicine, thought he would make some money. So he went to Dr. Geezer’s clinic.
> This is what transpired.
> 
> Dr. Young: — “Dr. Geezer, I have lost all taste in my mouth. Can you please help me?
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in his mouth.”
> 
> Dr. Young: — “Aaagh !! — “This is Gasoline!”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your taste back. That will be $500.”
> 
> Dr. Young is annoyed and returns in a few days figuring to recover his money. — “I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything.”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in the patient’s mouth.”
> 
> Doctor Young: — “Oh no you don’t. That’s gasoline!”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your memory back. That will be $500.”
> 
> Dr. Young leaves angrily and comes back after several more days. — “My eyesight has become weak. I can hardly see.
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Well, I don’t have any medicine for that ,so here’s your $1000 back.”
> 
> Dr. Young: — “But this is only $500.”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500.”
> 
> *Moral of story: Just because you’re “Young” doesn’t mean you can outsmart an old “Geezer!”*



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!
Wonderful to read you all caught up CarolM!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> My eyes are spectacular! I haven't seen like this for many years. Now to tackle the reading issue. I don't want reading glasses hung around my neck all the time.
> 
> However, last week I was shopping. When I go into a store I put my sunglasses on top of my head. So then I get out my reading glasses. A while later I'm digging through my bag, muttering about where are my glasses? Yep! the salesman says "I think they're on your head"! I had been roaming the huge store with 2 pairs of glasses on my head.
> So not cool! [emoji15]


Maybe you're just starting a new fashion trend!  Now you have to figure out how to wear THREE pairs of sunglasses so it looks intentional...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I am so glad that I am not the only one with these kinds of issues.


Same here!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just dropping in to say "hello" (and to put up a place marker so I don't have too much trouble finding where I left off).


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Whahaha, You think that is bad, the one day we were visiting the in-laws and I was asking where my glasses where. Eventually someone told me that I was wearing them. At least yours were on the top of your head, mine were already on. I don't think anybody could beat that bit of crazy!!



Similar/but different story. _We were driving back to Tbilisi from Yerevan one late Sunday afternoon. Once we passed up and over and through some interesting terrain, wifey says “You should probably slow down, it’s really dark out”. I looked over and said, well once you take your SUNGLASSES *off*, it will be a lot brighter!_


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Similar/but different story. _We were driving back to Tbilisi from Yerevan one late Sunday afternoon. Once we passed up and over and through some interesting terrain, wifey says “You should probably slow down, it’s really dark out”. I looked over and said, well once you take your SUNGLASSES *off*, it will be a lot brighter!_


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Maybe your wife should join us here in the CDR. She is just as crazy as the rest of us. i.e The right kind of crazy. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Looked at our banana trees closely today and found a second flower bud pushing up. So exciting! The trick now is to keep them well watered.

Picked up more dandelion, kale, and cactus pads this morning. On the way home, drove through an area lush with new growth bamboo shoots. Just happened to have my pruners....so, cut a nice bunch of bamboo for Sully Monster. As a bonus, there was a young mulberry bush there too. A few branches of everything for a snack.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday everyone.
> 
> Have been having problems with the internet lately. So have not been able to come online as much. I am glad that the dress has been found, that the visitors won't be staying too long (otherwise Yvonne will go into hiding). That Linda arrived safely.
> Oli your optunia pad looks good. What they all said re making new ones and looking after it.
> Heather I loved seeing your before and after pic of Jaydon and the torts.
> Cathie, sorry I did not get the joke about the litter box [emoji85] .
> Hi Noel, how are your eyes?
> Hi Karen, how are your eyes as well?
> Lena I agree with Anne, we need a front avatar pic.
> Anne, how is my favorite dragon doing?
> Sabine, Thank you so much for the rain, my garden really appreciated it.
> Ben how are the exams going?
> Enjoy your Thursdays everyone.


Hi Carol, hopefully your I-net is running normally soon again. The next rain clouds I will push in your direction too. Have a nice day.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am so glad that I am not the only one with these kinds of issues.


Better you find missing things in your hands than not knowing where you have left them..... That is my problem.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Just for a laugh:
> 
> An old geezer, who had been a retired farmer for a long time, became very bored and decided to open a medical clinic. He put up a sign outside that said: “Dr. Geezer’s clinic. “Get your treatment for $500. If not cured get back $1,000.”
> 
> Doctor “Young,” who was positive that this old geezer didn’t know beans about medicine, thought he would make some money. So he went to Dr. Geezer’s clinic.
> This is what transpired.
> 
> Dr. Young: — “Dr. Geezer, I have lost all taste in my mouth. Can you please help me?
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in his mouth.”
> 
> Dr. Young: — “Aaagh !! — “This is Gasoline!”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your taste back. That will be $500.”
> 
> Dr. Young is annoyed and returns in a few days figuring to recover his money. — “I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything.”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in the patient’s mouth.”
> 
> Doctor Young: — “Oh no you don’t. That’s gasoline!”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your memory back. That will be $500.”
> 
> Dr. Young leaves angrily and comes back after several more days. — “My eyesight has become weak. I can hardly see.
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Well, I don’t have any medicine for that ,so here’s your $1000 back.”
> 
> Dr. Young: — “But this is only $500.”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500.”
> 
> *Moral of story: Just because you’re “Young” doesn’t mean you can outsmart an old “Geezer!”*


*AWESOME !




*


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Just dropping in to say "hello" (and to put up a place marker so I don't have too much trouble finding where I left off).


Here is my funny place marker for you:


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am so glad that I am not the only one with these kinds of issues.


Welcome to the club. You`re not alone my friend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick pictorial update on the pods....growing by the hour



Baby Bananas



Baby Bananas II




Second Flower Emerging




The Banana Farm


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Just for a laugh:
> 
> An old geezer, who had been a retired farmer for a long time, became very bored and decided to open a medical clinic. He put up a sign outside that said: “Dr. Geezer’s clinic. “Get your treatment for $500. If not cured get back $1,000.”
> 
> Doctor “Young,” who was positive that this old geezer didn’t know beans about medicine, thought he would make some money. So he went to Dr. Geezer’s clinic.
> This is what transpired.
> 
> Dr. Young: — “Dr. Geezer, I have lost all taste in my mouth. Can you please help me?
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in his mouth.”
> 
> Dr. Young: — “Aaagh !! — “This is Gasoline!”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your taste back. That will be $500.”
> 
> Dr. Young is annoyed and returns in a few days figuring to recover his money. — “I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything.”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Nurse, bring medicine from box 22 and put three drops in the patient’s mouth.”
> 
> Doctor Young: — “Oh no you don’t. That’s gasoline!”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You’ve got your memory back. That will be $500.”
> 
> Dr. Young leaves angrily and comes back after several more days. — “My eyesight has become weak. I can hardly see.
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Well, I don’t have any medicine for that ,so here’s your $1000 back.”
> 
> Dr. Young: — “But this is only $500.”
> 
> Dr. Geezer: — “Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500.”
> 
> *Moral of story: Just because you’re “Young” doesn’t mean you can outsmart an old “Geezer!”*


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, it's been pretty quiet in here.
I hope that Carol's internet is OK, Yvonne is having fun with her visitors and that Linda is enjoying some time with her Mum. 
Mark's got a lovely bunch of coconuts  bananas which seem to be keeping him occupied and I hope Ben's exams are going well.
Good to see you popping in Bee, I hope all your 'family' are behaving themselves.
How are the turkey babies Heather?
What's everyone else up to?
Me - I've bought 5 'white' jackets in 2 days but none of them are actually 'white, white'. They are off white, cream, or ivory so none of them go with my frock.
So it's back to original plan A and next week I'll take them all back to the shops! Oh joy!!!!
Never mind - all eyes will be on the bride anyway and I'm sure she'll look gorgeous!
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Looked at our banana trees closely today and found a second flower bud pushing up. So exciting! The trick now is to keep them well watered.
> 
> Picked up more dandelion, kale, and cactus pads this morning. On the way home, drove through an area lush with new growth bamboo shoots. Just happened to have my pruners....so, cut a nice bunch of bamboo for Sully Monster. As a bonus, there was a young mulberry bush there too. A few branches of everything for a snack.


You are so lucky. Sully too for that matter!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol, hopefully your I-net is running normally soon again. The next rain clouds I will push in your direction too. Have a nice day.


Any and all are welcome. Thanks Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Better you find missing things in your hands than not knowing where you have left them..... That is my problem.


[emoji23] [emoji23] Good Point.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick pictorial update on the pods....growing by the hour
> 
> View attachment 273990
> 
> Baby Bananas
> 
> View attachment 273991
> 
> Baby Bananas II
> 
> 
> View attachment 273993
> 
> Second Flower Emerging
> 
> 
> View attachment 273992
> 
> The Banana Farm


Hopefully one day my one will also get as big as those and bear fruit.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, it's been pretty quiet in here.
> I hope that Carol's internet is OK, Yvonne is having fun with her visitors and that Linda is enjoying some time with her Mum.
> Mark's got a lovely bunch of coconuts  bananas which seem to be keeping him occupied and I hope Ben's exams are going well.
> Good to see you popping in Bee, I hope all your 'family' are behaving themselves.
> How are the turkey babies Heather?
> What's everyone else up to?
> Me - I've bought 5 'white' jackets in 2 days but none of them are actually 'white, white'. They are off white, cream, or ivory so none of them go with my frock.
> So it's back to original plan A and next week I'll take them all back to the shops! Oh joy!!!!
> Never mind - all eyes will be on the bride anyway and I'm sure she'll look gorgeous!
> TTFN


Wear all 5 of them. Create a new fashion trend. [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hopefully one day my one will also get as big as those and bear fruit.



What kind do you have.. pix please,! These started as foot long pups years ago....


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> My eyes are spectacular! I haven't seen like this for many years. Now to tackle the reading issue. I don't want reading glasses hung around my neck all the time.
> 
> However, last week I was shopping. When I go into a store I put my sunglasses on top of my head. So then I get out my reading glasses. A while later I'm digging through my bag, muttering about where are my glasses? Yep! the salesman says "I think they're on your head"! I had been roaming the huge store with 2 pairs of glasses on my head.
> So not cool! [emoji15]



I have varifocal sunglasses. It solves the problem


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> @CarolM
> 
> It still amazes me...you and I are literally on opposite sides of the earth. But here we are, communicating in real time!
> So cool! (I know, I'm easily amazed) [emoji2]


I must be easily amazed too then. It's even better then having a pen pal.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> I have varifocal sunglasses. It solves the problem


But then to read you have to wear your sunglasses inside? Can you tell me more? [emoji848]


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> But then to read you have to wear your sunglasses inside? Can you tell me more? [emoji848]



I have normal clear glass varifocals that I wear usually round the house and outdoors when it’s not bright. 

And varifocal sunglasses... which means I can map read in the car in the sun, read a book out in the sunshine... and not have to change my glasses if I pop into a shop.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am home and back on wifi with no plans on going anywhere for a while thank goodness.

Mum is OK, but has a bad rash that I am not entirely sure isn’t stress related. She is hard of hearing, and has been for decades, and is panicking that she might go completely deaf. I am not sure what has caused this worry, but sister and I have work to do.

I took her out to a local reservoir for a walk yesterday and that seemed to do her a lot of good, but she got worse again this morning


----------



## JoesMum

Carsington Water - the reservoir I took Mum to





A modern stone monument inspired by the ancient



Merlin and a dragon


----------



## JoesMum

Meanwhile our children are in Ljubljana, capital of Slovenia


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Better you find missing things in your hands than not knowing where you have left them..... That is my problem.


Me too. When I finally find it after hours or days of looking, I put it somewhere I can find it. And forget where I put it again. I find it when I don't need it.


----------



## Ben02

Hello everyone, I’ve got just over a week left of exams, yaaay. 

Torts have been quiet this week, put them out today and they became hyper, I guess they have some grumpy days sometimes


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Thursday everyone.
> 
> Have been having problems with the internet lately. So have not been able to come online as much. I am glad that the dress has been found, that the visitors won't be staying too long (otherwise Yvonne will go into hiding). That Linda arrived safely.
> Oli your optunia pad looks good. What they all said re making new ones and looking after it.
> Heather I loved seeing your before and after pic of Jaydon and the torts.
> Cathie, sorry I did not get the joke about the litter box [emoji85] .
> Hi Noel, how are your eyes?
> Hi Karen, how are your eyes as well?
> Lena I agree with Anne, we need a front avatar pic.
> Anne, how is my favorite dragon doing?
> Sabine, Thank you so much for the rain, my garden really appreciated it.
> Ben how are the exams going?
> Enjoy your Thursdays everyone.


If you zoom the roaster it says "SAVORY". Razberri won't leave her hay in it. As soon as I sweep it up and put it back in she digs the hay out. My other rabbit loved it. I bought it after much teasing from my brothers. They even changed my wallpaper on my computer while I was at work one day to Elmer Fudd holding a rifle on Bugs Bunny. They were visiting my other brother and we live together so...it's an ongoing thing between old geezer siblings.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, it's been pretty quiet in here.
> I hope that Carol's internet is OK, Yvonne is having fun with her visitors and that Linda is enjoying some time with her Mum.
> Mark's got a lovely bunch of coconuts  bananas which seem to be keeping him occupied and I hope Ben's exams are going well.
> Good to see you popping in Bee, I hope all your 'family' are behaving themselves.
> How are the turkey babies Heather?
> What's everyone else up to?
> Me - I've bought 5 'white' jackets in 2 days but none of them are actually 'white, white'. They are off white, cream, or ivory so none of them go with my frock.
> So it's back to original plan A and next week I'll take them all back to the shops! Oh joy!!!!
> Never mind - all eyes will be on the bride anyway and I'm sure she'll look gorgeous!
> TTFN


Hi Lyn. Good to see you too. My 4 legged family is behanving very well. I can`t complain.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Me too. When I finally find it after hours or days of looking, I put it somewhere I can find it. And forget where I put it again. I find it when I don't need it.


Exactly ! I do it just like you ......


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends. It is very quiet here
You can hear the sound of silence....


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone, I’ve got just over a week left of exams, yaaay.
> 
> Torts have been quiet this week, put them out today and they became hyper, I guess they have some grumpy days sometimes


It seems like you've been going through exams for several weeks now. The UK must stretch it out. (Probably good!) When I was schooling the exams for all classes were in the last week or so.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. It is very quiet here
> You can hear the sound of silence....


Now you have me wanting to hear that song again.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Now you have me wanting to hear that song again.


That song is not easy to sing. I`ve practiced the song several times this evening. Maybe tomorrow from me ?
Or the origin Simon & Garfunkel ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time for a CDR visit to South Africa! https://www.southafrica.net/us/en/t...deocard_usa&utm_campaign=satglobalfy19_burst2


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am home and back on wifi with no plans on going anywhere for a while thank goodness.
> 
> Mum is OK, but has a bad rash that I am not entirely sure isn’t stress related. She is hard of hearing, and has been for decades, and is panicking that she might go completely deaf. I am not sure what has caused this worry, but sister and I have work to do.
> 
> I took her out to a local reservoir for a walk yesterday and that seemed to do her a lot of good, but she got worse again this morning


Welcome back Linda.
It's a shame about your Mum and worrying for you, but I'm sure your sister keeps a close eye on her. 
Does she have a hearing aid yet? 
You can get some brilliant and discreet ones now. They are expensive but much better than the NHS hearing aids.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, it's been pretty quiet in here.
> I hope that Carol's internet is OK, Yvonne is having fun with her visitors and that Linda is enjoying some time with her Mum.
> Mark's got a lovely bunch of coconuts  bananas which seem to be keeping him occupied and I hope Ben's exams are going well.
> Good to see you popping in Bee, I hope all your 'family' are behaving themselves.
> How are the turkey babies Heather?
> What's everyone else up to?
> Me - I've bought 5 'white' jackets in 2 days but none of them are actually 'white, white'. They are off white, cream, or ivory so none of them go with my frock.
> So it's back to original plan A and next week I'll take them all back to the shops! Oh joy!!!!
> Never mind - all eyes will be on the bride anyway and I'm sure she'll look gorgeous!
> TTFN


Did you at least find some shoes? That will keep both feet "flat" on the ground? We don't want you flying off to parts unknown again.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Carsington Water - the reservoir I took Mum to
> View attachment 274004
> 
> View attachment 274005
> 
> 
> A modern stone monument inspired by the ancient
> View attachment 274006
> 
> 
> Merlin and a dragon
> View attachment 274007


We have a whole family of dragons! In this pic they are at Caerphilly Castle but travel around Wales to all the other castles.





The father is Dewi, Mum is Dwynwen (pronounced Doynwen) and the kids are Dylan and Cariad
This is the same adults before the kids hatched




.............and they really do fly


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone, I’ve got just over a week left of exams, yaaay.
> 
> Torts have been quiet this week, put them out today and they became hyper, I guess they have some grumpy days sometimes


Not long to go now Ben!
A final push with the exams and you're done and free!!!
This will be you on Brighton Beach next weekend


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It seems like you've been going through exams for several weeks now. The UK must stretch it out. (Probably good!) When I was schooling the exams for all classes were in the last week or so.


Ben is doing his GCSEs Cathy. These are for all year 11 pupils (16 year olds )nationwide, so they are timetabled over several weeks to fit in all compulsory and chosen subjects.
If they are lucky they get a break in between some subjects, but they could also end up with lots in one week.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> That song is not easy to sing. I`ve practiced the song several times this evening. Maybe tomorrow from me ?
> Or the origin Simon & Garfunkel ?


I could accompany you on the piano!
Looking forward to hearing you Bee, when you are ready!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I could accompany you on the piano!
> Looking forward to hearing you Bee, when you are ready!


Okay, I will do.
It will be fine when you accompany me on the piano.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for a CDR visit to South Africa! https://www.southafrica.net/us/en/t...deocard_usa&utm_campaign=satglobalfy19_burst2


When I went to SA I was around cities of Johannesburg and Pretoria more than the scenic spots. 
I spent New Years Eve at a party in Bloemfontein, and a day at the Sun City resort and spent some time at some other touristy places , but I would love to do a safari one day.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Did you at least find some shoes? That will keep both feet "flat" on the ground? We don't want you flying off to parts unknown again.


I am sticking to the shoes I have - but not my high heels - that would be asking for trouble!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well time for bed for me.
I'll see you all tomorrow
Take care and Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I am sticking to the shoes I have - but not my high heels - that would be asking for trouble!!!


You'll look like the beautiful person you are. They'll know you went out of your ways to wish well to them." bride and groom"


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Ben is doing his GCSEs Cathy. These are for all year 11 pupils (16 year olds )nationwide, so they are timetabled over several weeks to fit in all compulsory and chosen subjects.
> If they are lucky they get a break in between some subjects, but they could also end up with lots in one week.


I like it that they stretch it out like that. Then the young people can cram for whatever subject. It gives them a better chance at retaining the knowledge.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, it's been pretty quiet in here.
> I hope that Carol's internet is OK, Yvonne is having fun with her visitors and that Linda is enjoying some time with her Mum.
> Mark's got a lovely bunch of coconuts  bananas which seem to be keeping him occupied and I hope Ben's exams are going well.
> Good to see you popping in Bee, I hope all your 'family' are behaving themselves.
> How are the turkey babies Heather?
> What's everyone else up to?
> Me - I've bought 5 'white' jackets in 2 days but none of them are actually 'white, white'. They are off white, cream, or ivory so none of them go with my frock.
> So it's back to original plan A and next week I'll take them all back to the shops! Oh joy!!!!
> Never mind - all eyes will be on the bride anyway and I'm sure she'll look gorgeous!
> TTFN



Hey Lyn!!! 5 Jackets??? No way in Heck could u convince me to do that much clothes shopping

About my little peeep peeeps, they are GREAT! They all 3 went to their new home today... together. The FFA administrator took them to her farm to keep as pets right in the nick of time too because I was getting too attached... I couldn’t stand to separate them so the sanctuary didn’t get one..


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am home and back on wifi with no plans on going anywhere for a while thank goodness.
> 
> Mum is OK, but has a bad rash that I am not entirely sure isn’t stress related. She is hard of hearing, and has been for decades, and is panicking that she might go completely deaf. I am not sure what has caused this worry, but sister and I have work to do.
> 
> I took her out to a local reservoir for a walk yesterday and that seemed to do her a lot of good, but she got worse again this morning



Awww... I’m sorry to read that... it’s so scary to have a fear of something. That’s a hard thing to make better. Good luck and prayers for Mum!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> That song is not easy to sing. I`ve practiced the song several times this evening. Maybe tomorrow from me ?
> Or the origin Simon & Garfunkel ?


I love that song too. Another favorite of mine is "Stand by Me"...and then the choir sang it for the royal wedding. I'll check it out when u are ready to post it.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. It is very quiet here
> You can hear the sound of silence....



HELLLLLOOOOO *I’m yelling with my hands cupped in front of my mouth to make it louder *

There..... no more silence![emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for a CDR visit to South Africa! https://www.southafrica.net/us/en/t...deocard_usa&utm_campaign=satglobalfy19_burst2



Ummm @CarolM, you ready for visitors?? I might can afford this if I could just get kids & pet sitters [emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> We have a whole family of dragons! In this pic they are at Caerphilly Castle but travel around Wales to all the other castles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father is Dewi, Mum is Dwynwen (pronounced Doynwen) and the kids are Dylan and Cariad
> This is the same adults before the kids hatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............and they really do fly



Now that is a sight I’d love to see in person


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> It seems like you've been going through exams for several weeks now. The UK must stretch it out. (Probably good!) When I was schooling the exams for all classes were in the last week or so.


Yep they do stretch it out a lot, 24 exams in 4 weeks. Sometimes there are 2 in one day.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> What kind do you have.. pix please,! These started as foot long pups years ago....


I will take a pic when I get home.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I must be easily amazed too then. It's even better then having a pen pal.


Lol, it is instant pen pal. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I am home and back on wifi with no plans on going anywhere for a while thank goodness.
> 
> Mum is OK, but has a bad rash that I am not entirely sure isn’t stress related. She is hard of hearing, and has been for decades, and is panicking that she might go completely deaf. I am not sure what has caused this worry, but sister and I have work to do.
> 
> I took her out to a local reservoir for a walk yesterday and that seemed to do her a lot of good, but she got worse again this morning


Oh your poor Mom. I hope that her worry subsides. It is never easy getting old.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Carsington Water - the reservoir I took Mum to
> View attachment 274004
> 
> View attachment 274005
> 
> 
> A modern stone monument inspired by the ancient
> View attachment 274006
> 
> 
> Merlin and a dragon
> View attachment 274007


Oh I like Merlin and the dragon. And of course all the green and water.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Me too. When I finally find it after hours or days of looking, I put it somewhere I can find it. And forget where I put it again. I find it when I don't need it.


Whahaha. That is murphy's law.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone, I’ve got just over a week left of exams, yaaay.
> 
> Torts have been quiet this week, put them out today and they became hyper, I guess they have some grumpy days sometimes


Lol, they are just like us!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> If you zoom the roaster it says "SAVORY". Razberri won't leave her hay in it. As soon as I sweep it up and put it back in she digs the hay out. My other rabbit loved it. I bought it after much teasing from my brothers. They even changed my wallpaper on my computer while I was at work one day to Elmer Fudd holding a rifle on Bugs Bunny. They were visiting my other brother and we live together so...it's an ongoing thing between old geezer siblings.


Aaahhh, okay I get it now. Razberri sure is one clever little rabbit. And I don't blame her.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. It is very quiet here
> You can hear the sound of silence....


Sooooo, we should all be getting rich.[emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for a CDR visit to South Africa! https://www.southafrica.net/us/en/t...deocard_usa&utm_campaign=satglobalfy19_burst2


Lol. Yebo. And here I thought I was bringing lots of SA to the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We have a whole family of dragons! In this pic they are at Caerphilly Castle but travel around Wales to all the other castles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father is Dewi, Mum is Dwynwen (pronounced Doynwen) and the kids are Dylan and Cariad
> This is the same adults before the kids hatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............and they really do fly


Oh that is so awesome. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Not long to go now Ben!
> A final push with the exams and you're done and free!!!
> This will be you on Brighton Beach next weekend


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> When I went to SA I was around cities of Johannesburg and Pretoria more than the scenic spots.
> I spent New Years Eve at a party in Bloemfontein, and a day at the Sun City resort and spent some time at some other touristy places , but I would love to do a safari one day.


Lol, so would I. The only safari I have done was when I was a kid and that was at Etosha Pan in Namibia. [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn!!! 5 Jackets??? No way in Heck could u convince me to do that much clothes shopping
> 
> About my little peeep peeeps, they are GREAT! They all 3 went to their new home today... together. The FFA administrator took them to her farm to keep as pets right in the nick of time too because I was getting too attached... I couldn’t stand to separate them so the sanctuary didn’t get one..
> View attachment 274030


Aaahhh sweet. And you are beautiful as always.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> HELLLLLOOOOO *I’m yelling with my hands cupped in front of my mouth to make it louder *
> 
> There..... no more silence![emoji16]


Good job, I heard that last night. I even went to the front door because I thought someone was there. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I got to go shopping as we are going to montague springs with stephens family. See you all later.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn!!! 5 Jackets??? No way in Heck could u convince me to do that much clothes shopping
> 
> About my little peeep peeeps, they are GREAT! They all 3 went to their new home today... together. The FFA administrator took them to her farm to keep as pets right in the nick of time too because I was getting too attached... I couldn’t stand to separate them so the sanctuary didn’t get one..
> View attachment 274030


It's surprising how they bring out the maternal instinct and I'm glad that they are all still together - will you be able to visit them from time to time?

Yes I know - 5 jackets is rather excessive but you wouldn't believe how difficult it is to match white!
I mean - if something is ivory or off white or cream then it shouldn't be called 'white'
Never mind it will all be OK on the day!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. I got to go shopping as we are going to montague springs with stephens family. See you all later.


Have a lovely day Carol!
(if you see any 'white' jackets while you are shopping can you pick one up for me please? )


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good job, I heard that last night. I even went to the front door because I thought someone was there. [emoji6]


Me too - it woke me up!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning to you all.
It's a very wet day here with warnings in place for heavy rain, and only 10C/40F at the moment.
It should warm up to a balmy 58F later
Goodness knows what our visitors from Ohio think of our summer weather! (the bride's dad and sister arrived yesterday)
I think they were going to spend the day sightseeing 
Thankfully tomorrow looks set to be the best day of the week so it's better to get all the wet stuff out of the way today.
Well I'd better go and see if that Lola is up and about yet so I'll see you later.
Hope everyone has a good day
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! & happy Friday.. even you , Lena[emoji16]

Son already asked last night if we could visit the babies today.. we can and will on another day
Hope every has a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all.

Hooked up my rain barrel yesterday - this will ensure it rains now for 40 days and 40 nights! That's what happened last year. Once barrel was up, we had record rainfall amounts.

Banana pods are elongating....more to follow of course.

Tomorrow is the 4th Annual paddle for a clean Baltimore Harbor and Bay... I’ll be at that all day.

Ps...here’s a photo of me


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I love that song too. Another favorite of mine is "Stand by Me"...and then the choir sang it for the royal wedding. I'll check it out when u are ready to post it.


Stand by me is a song I can sing too !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> HELLLLLOOOOO *I’m yelling with my hands cupped in front of my mouth to make it louder *
> 
> There..... no more silence![emoji16]


Helllooooooo back ! I can hear you but I can`t see you. It is too dark here.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> Hooked up my rain barrel yesterday - this will ensure it rains now for 40 days and 40 nights! That's what happened last year. Once barrel was up, we had record rainfall amounts.
> 
> Banana pods are elongating....more to follow of course.
> 
> Tomorrow is the 4th Annual paddle for a clean Baltimore Harbor and Bay... I’ll be at that all day.
> 
> Ps...here’s a photo of me
> 
> View attachment 274052


That picture is totally different from the others you are usually taking. It looks overcrowded!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> Hooked up my rain barrel yesterday - this will ensure it rains now for 40 days and 40 nights! That's what happened last year. Once barrel was up, we had record rainfall amounts.
> 
> Banana pods are elongating....more to follow of course.
> 
> Tomorrow is the 4th Annual paddle for a clean Baltimore Harbor and Bay... I’ll be at that all day.
> 
> Ps...here’s a photo of me
> 
> View attachment 274052


That looks like one of those 'Where's Wally?' pictures (or Where's Waldo? in the US)
Which one is you?


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Lol, they are just like us!!


Yep, the babies can be the moodiest of the lot


----------



## EllieMay

My good deed for the day


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm expecting my company in a half hour.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That looks like one of those 'Where's Wally?' pictures (or Where's Waldo? in the US)
> Which one is you?



There, holding a kayak paddle!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Stand by me is a song I can sing too !


I love both of those songs. I found a version of: stand by me/playing for a change/song around the world. Last night, I had to listen to sound of silence because you got me in the mood.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh, okay I get it now. Razberri sure is one clever little rabbit. And I don't blame her.


Yes...rabbits live by their wits. I know she can't read but that's not the first time she read my mind.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning to you all.
> It's a very wet day here with warnings in place for heavy rain, and only 10C/40F at the moment.
> It should warm up to a balmy 58F later
> Goodness knows what our visitors from Ohio think of our summer weather! (the bride's dad and sister arrived yesterday)
> I think they were going to spend the day sightseeing
> Thankfully tomorrow looks set to be the best day of the week so it's better to get all the wet stuff out of the way today.
> Well I'd better go and see if that Lola is up and about yet so I'll see you later.
> Hope everyone has a good day
> TTFN


We have a saying in Ohio. If you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes and it'll change. Sooo your guests will feel right at home.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> We have a saying in Ohio. If you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes and it'll change. Sooo your guests will feel right at home.


Sadly it hasn't changed much today - it has been the worst day for a long time.
We did have a brighter couple of hours this afternoon, but then the sky went black and we had a thunderstorm with heavy rain again.
Thankfully tomorrow looks dry but very windy so the bride had better hang on to her veil and I can see a few hats worn by guests taking off (no I'm not wearing one!)
There will be some sunny intervals and a sunny warm evening - by which time most of the guests will have had a few drinks and won't care!
All the wedding planning in the world can't change the weather so ce sera sera!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> There, holding a kayak paddle!


I think you have a red canoe don't you Mark?
So that may narrow it down to about half a dozen!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 274070
> View attachment 274071
> View attachment 274072
> View attachment 274073
> 
> 
> My good deed for the day


Well done Heather!
Is that a hingeback? 
He can certainly tuck himself away tightly.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm expecting my company in a half hour.


Have fun!!


----------



## Lyn W

I've had a shop free day today, and caught up with a few chores that have been neglected this week.
I'm having an earlyish night tonight so that I won't look too bleary eyed tomorrow.
The wedding isn't until 2 so I have the morning to titivate myself and believe me it may take a long time!!!
So I'll say nos da now and wish you a good weekend.
have fun at the floatilla, Mark!
Take care


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sadly it hasn't changed much today - it has been the worst day for a long time.
> We did have a brighter couple of hours this afternoon, but then the sky went black and we had a thunderstorm with heavy rain again.
> Thankfully tomorrow looks dry but very windy so the bride had better hang on to her veil and I can see a few hats worn by guests taking off (no I'm not wearing one!)
> There will be some sunny intervals and a sunny warm evening - by which time most of the guests will have had a few drinks and won't care!
> All the wedding planning in the world can't change the weather so ce sera sera!


Yep and Ohio people are used to crazy weather. Have a wonderful day tomorrow. If I'm not mistaken, this is your nephew that met his bride on a cruise. Sounds like a beautiful love story to me.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> There, holding a kayak paddle!


That picture reminds me of the song that IZ remade. Somewhere over the rainbow. I think I know which one is you. It is the small paddle sticking straight sideways instead of the big ones sticking straight up. Looks fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yep they do stretch it out a lot, 24 exams in 4 weeks. Sometimes there are 2 in one day.


No wonder they have to stretch it out! That's about 6 per week. The US has around 6 to 8 all in the last week but we only have around that many classes a day...possibly. Are some of the exams just different areas of the same subject? Or do you really study 24 different subjects? Oh my garsh...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well done Heather!
> Is that a hingeback?
> He can certainly tuck himself away tightly.



This is what we call a box turtle... I’m not sure about the scientific name??!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! & happy Friday.. even you , Lena[emoji16]
> 
> Son already asked last night if we could visit the babies today.. we can and will on another day
> Hope every has a good day.


I'm so happy you were able to place them as pets...and you can visit. I'm looking forward to another mother and son epic photo...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm expecting my company in a half hour.


I'm always late but so glad you get to do a catch up with your granddaughter. She evidently remembers you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> That looks like one of those 'Where's Wally?' pictures (or Where's Waldo? in the US)
> Which one is you?


Mark is the one NEXT to Waldo...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> We have a saying in Ohio. If you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes and it'll change. Sooo your guests will feel right at home.


There's a similar saying (I think) for the UK.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well done Heather!
> Is that a hingeback?
> He can certainly tuck himself away tightly.



Looks like a boxie.... very cute.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> This is what we call a box turtle... I’m not sure about the scientific name??!!


Terrapene carolina subspecies.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Our bearded dragon can compete with the cats, when it comes to strange sleeping positions. 


He's bridging the gap between the artificial branch thing on the left, and the ramp/bridge thing on the right. 

A closer look...



"What's so weird about how I sleep?"


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The beardie boy was in a really good mood this morning.  


Always full of attitude. 


Hello, everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> It seems like you've been going through exams for several weeks now. The UK must stretch it out. (Probably good!) When I was schooling the exams for all classes were in the last week or so.



These are public exams sat nationally by all students in Year 11 (aged16) across the country. Typically, each student takes 8 subjects but each subject may involve more than 1 exam. Everyone will sit maths simultaneously... and Geography ... etc

There are many subjects that could be sat, and a one week school holiday at the end of May in all schools, so the spacing is mostly due to other students sitting an exam subject that you didn’t opt for.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Linda.
> It's a shame about your Mum and worrying for you, but I'm sure your sister keeps a close eye on her.
> Does she have a hearing aid yet?
> You can get some brilliant and discreet ones now. They are expensive but much better than the NHS hearing aids.



She has had hearing aids as long as I can remember. She had an operation on one ear when I was aged about 5 (50 years ago) and that is now her better ear. The worse ear is more or less useless now and the better ear is deteriorating. She has been for a scan and is back to see a specialist again soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> The beardie boy was in a really good mood this morning.
> View attachment 274155
> 
> Always full of attitude.
> View attachment 274156
> 
> Hello, everyone!



Very handsome [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Yesterday vanished in a whole load of chores and I never really got chance to sit down and catch up on here. I still have chores to catch up on, but am starting the day with my ipad and breakfast in the conservatory.

Lyn, I hope the wedding goes well. Enjoy the day.

One of yesterday’s chores was replacing my bird seed feeders with squirrel resistant ones that I had ordered on the internet. The grey squirrels had started dismantling my previous ones, removing the ports so all the seed from the feeder fell on the floor. The new ones have weight-sensitive perches and a shutter closes off the feeder when something as heavy as squirrel is on the feeder.


----------



## JoesMum

Meanwhile my offspring have moved on to Plitvice Lakes in Croatia


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday vanished in a whole load of chores and I never really got chance to sit down and catch up on here. I still have chores to catch up on, but am starting the day with my ipad and breakfast in the conservatory.
> 
> Lyn, I hope the wedding goes well. Enjoy the day.
> 
> One of yesterday’s chores was replacing my bird seed feeders with squirrel resistant ones that I had ordered on the internet. The grey squirrels had started dismantling my previous ones, removing the ports so all the seed from the feeder fell on the floor. The new ones have weight-sensitive perches and a shutter closes off the feeder when something as heavy as squirrel is on the feeder.
> View attachment 274170




Nice....let us know how they work out.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> No wonder they have to stretch it out! That's about 6 per week. The US has around 6 to 8 all in the last week but we only have around that many classes a day...possibly. Are some of the exams just different areas of the same subject? Or do you really study 24 different subjects? Oh my garsh...


Yep there are 6 papers in science, 4 in English, 3 in history etc...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Very handsome [emoji4]


Thank you! He makes us very happy.


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> And 7 hours after we got up... this is our destination
> View attachment 273557
> 
> 
> We are at Roland Garros in Paris


So Jealous- except when it rained. ENJOY


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday vanished in a whole load of chores and I never really got chance to sit down and catch up on here. I still have chores to catch up on, but am starting the day with my ipad and breakfast in the conservatory.
> 
> Lyn, I hope the wedding goes well. Enjoy the day.
> 
> One of yesterday’s chores was replacing my bird seed feeders with squirrel resistant ones that I had ordered on the internet. The grey squirrels had started dismantling my previous ones, removing the ports so all the seed from the feeder fell on the floor. The new ones have weight-sensitive perches and a shutter closes off the feeder when something as heavy as squirrel is on the feeder.
> View attachment 274170


Watch how close to the fence is so that the little monsters can't jump onto the arches.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Yep there are 6 papers in science, 4 in English, 3 in history etc...


I am wondering if that's sort of like an equivalent to one exam each for our high school semester system in the U.S.... Multiple exams per subject to cover the wealth of material for each. Do you have a couple exams in biology, a couple in chemistry, a couple in physics, etc.? 

When I lived in the UK, everyone I knew had young children or no children, so that's an aspect I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> One of yesterday’s chores was replacing my bird seed feeders with squirrel resistant ones that I had ordered on the internet. The grey squirrels had started dismantling my previous ones, removing the ports so all the seed from the feeder fell on the floor. The new ones have weight-sensitive perches and a shutter closes off the feeder when something as heavy as squirrel is on the feeder.
> View attachment 274170


Finding a bird feeder that doesn't result in pudgy squirrels is sort of like the quest for the Holy Grail, from what I've heard. 

Years ago, I saw a setup sort of like an obstacle course - or a circus act - for squirrels trying to reach the bird seed. Eventually they would successfully figure out the configuration and be able to navigate it reliably...but the setup could be easily reconfigured so the squirrels had to start over again. 

If I set up bird feeders, I think I'd like a setup that provides hours of entertainment. Set it up outside the front living room window for the enjoyment of the cats... If the squirrels are going to tease the indoor animals, they should at least provide some entertainment in return!


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> I am wondering if that's sort of like an equivalent to one exam each for our high school semester system in the U.S.... Multiple exams per subject to cover the wealth of material for each. Do you have a couple exams in biology, a couple in chemistry, a couple in physics, etc.?
> 
> When I lived in the UK, everyone I knew had young children or no children, so that's an aspect I'm not familiar with.


We have 2 exams for each science, chemistry physics and biology. Biology is my favourite


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> We have 2 exams for each science, chemistry physics and biology. Biology is my favourite


Mine too. If it hadn't required dissections in university curriculum back then, I might well have majored in it.


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Watch how close to the fence is so that the little monsters can't jump onto the arches.



We have a “squirrel slinky” at the top of the pole. It’s a metal tube on a spring. If the squirrel tries to hold on it rapidly finds itself dumped on the floor [emoji16]

We cannot stop them jumping from the fence, but the squirrel slinky makes it difficult to get to the feeders and kept the furry :censored: at bay for around two years. We just watched one defeated by the slinky in the last hour. 

Hopefully the new weight trigger perch will deal with the one that has worked out how to bypass the slinky and learned how to dismantle the old feeders!

Both are actually US products

Droll Yankees Squirrel slinky: http://drollyankees.com/product/squirrel-slinky/

RoamWild PestOff Feeder: https://www.pestoff-feeders.com/


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I am wondering if that's sort of like an equivalent to one exam each for our high school semester system in the U.S.... Multiple exams per subject to cover the wealth of material for each. Do you have a couple exams in biology, a couple in chemistry, a couple in physics, etc.?
> 
> When I lived in the UK, everyone I knew had young children or no children, so that's an aspect I'm not familiar with.



There isn’t a US national equivalent exam system. 

Typically there are two exam papers per subject, but there may be extras like oral examination depending on the subject.

At age 16 (year 11) all youngsters must sit exams in English Language and Mathematics. 

Then there are usually 6 other subjects taken with some degree of flexibility. Science is six papers (2 each for physics, chemistry and biology) The aim is that the young person at age 16 has nationally recognised qualifications in at least 8 subjects.

Two years later, aged 18, students who stay in school will sit A (Advanced) Level having specialised in 3 or 4 subjects. It is A Level that is required for university entry.

There is also International Baccalaureate taught and examined at the same ages in some schools as an alternative to GCSE/A Level, but it is less common.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Mine too. If it hadn't required dissections in university curriculum back then, I might well have majored in it.


I’ve disected a pigs heart before  

I know what you mean, it’s not the most pleasant part of biology.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I’ve disected a pigs heart before
> 
> I know what you mean, it’s not the most pleasant part of biology.



Ah yes. I remember going to the butcher to source one for Daughter’s biology lesson. I didn’t have to do that for Son; his school must have supplied them. (We have single sex secondary schools round here so they went to different schools)


----------



## Blackdog1714

The babies want to know when they can go back outside. They don't mind the rain as much as we mind the mess it brings.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> The beardie boy was in a really good mood this morning.
> View attachment 274155
> 
> Always full of attitude.
> View attachment 274156
> 
> Hello, everyone!



I love these pics!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yep there are 6 papers in science, 4 in English, 3 in history etc...


To me it actually seems a good way. Possibly, allowing you to concentrate on one subject and the areas within it. (If each week is dedicated to one or two subjects.)


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> The babies want to know when they can go back outside. They don't mind the rain as much as we mind the mess it brings.


That's too cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The beardie boy was in a really good mood this morning.
> View attachment 274155
> 
> Always full of attitude.
> View attachment 274156
> 
> Hello, everyone!


He's so cute.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> She has had hearing aids as long as I can remember. She had an operation on one ear when I was aged about 5 (50 years ago) and that is now her better ear. The worse ear is more or less useless now and the better ear is deteriorating. She has been for a scan and is back to see a specialist again soon.


I really feel for her. My brother goes through a lot of stress too. He's profoundly deaf and has been since birth. It's not being able to communicate that causes the most stress. Our country considers blindness worse but I wonder about that.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Mine too. If it hadn't required dissections in university curriculum back then, I might well have majored in it.


Biology is my favorite too...and dissection put me off too.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We have a “squirrel slinky” at the top of the pole. It’s a metal tube on a spring. If the squirrel tries to hold on it rapidly finds itself dumped on the floor [emoji16]
> 
> We cannot stop them jumping from the fence, but the squirrel slinky makes it difficult to get to the feeders and kept the furry :censored: at bay for around two years. We just watched one defeated by the slinky in the last hour.
> 
> Hopefully the new weight trigger perch will deal with the one that has worked out how to bypass the slinky and learned how to dismantle the old feeders!
> 
> Both are actually US products
> 
> Droll Yankees Squirrel slinky: http://drollyankees.com/product/squirrel-slinky/
> 
> RoamWild PestOff Feeder: https://www.pestoff-feeders.com/


That's sooo funny...because they call animals dumb and yet we are always trying to outsmart them. It might work for awhile and then we have to figure out a new method.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a similar saying (I think) for the UK.


Yep and it's for better or worse.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> The babies want to know when they can go back outside. They don't mind the rain as much as we mind the mess it brings.



Beautiful babies! What a grooming bill you must have


----------



## EllieMay

Meanwhile, 



My pink Chiffon rose of Sharon ( hardy hibiscus) is finally in bloom. I bought this last year on clearance for $2 . It looked dead but I couldn’t find any others so I bought it !!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful babies! What a grooming bill you must have


Nope I actually do the majority myself. My DoubleK Dog blower and A2 clippers are almost 15 years old now and I have a splendid collection of brushes and scissors. I also have some good shampoos and conditioners- Not a fan of SLS (Sodium Lauryl Sulfate) makes stuff foamier, but is nasty in my opinion. This is my Newfie in my outdoor wash station


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Meanwhile,
> View attachment 274200
> 
> 
> My pink Chiffon rose of Sharon ( hardy hibiscus) is finally in bloom. I bought this last year on clearance for $2 . It looked dead but I couldn’t find any others so I bought it !!!


That's really beautiful. Mine is somewhat drawing humming birds after several years. I don't like it as well as the ones I used to have but they were kind of invasive and always growing hundreds of little sprouts. The one I have now has a double flower and was a birthday present . It doesn't grow sprouts. The older variety had humming birds at it constantly. But I'm starting to see activity so we'll see.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope I actually do the majority myself. My DoubleK Dog blower and A2 clippers are almost 15 years old now and I have a splendid collection of brushes and scissors. I also have some good shampoos and conditioners- Not a fan of SLS (Sodium Lauryl Sulfate) makes stuff foamier, but is nasty in my opinion. This is my Newfie in my outdoor wash station


My brother is a fan of Newfoundlands too. He has a little girl under 6 months.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope I actually do the majority myself. My DoubleK Dog blower and A2 clippers are almost 15 years old now and I have a splendid collection of brushes and scissors. I also have some good shampoos and conditioners- Not a fan of SLS (Sodium Lauryl Sulfate) makes stuff foamier, but is nasty in my opinion. This is my Newfie in my outdoor wash station



I totally respect you! My mom and dad have standard poodles and I’ve had to learn to help groom as they are getting older ( my parents) and I have a Yorke ( who I take to a groomer) [emoji23][emoji23] I have always raised labs and still have a pair of seniors. They don’t require anything but a source of entertainment and a swimming hole))


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's really beautiful. Mine is somewhat drawing humming birds after several years. I don't like it as well as the ones I used to have but they were kind of invasive and always growing hundreds of little sprouts. The one I have now has a double flower and was a birthday present . It doesn't grow sprouts. The older variety had humming birds at it constantly. But I'm starting to see activity so we'll see.



I wouldn’t mind one that was totally invasive as this is Torettos garden... but I’m sure I couldn’t get that lucky [emoji16]... it is growing nicely though and I’m pretty proud because it was just a dead spot a years ago Toretto motivated me Can’t wait to see what the little ones bring [emoji12]


----------



## Cathie G

I'm only trying to see if I can paste. It's not my Arrow video yet. Site wouldn't let me but that's alright with me. The song was stand by me and sung by playing for change. It's kind of like a bridge over troubled water. Here's to you Bee!


EllieMay said:


> I wouldn’t mind one that was totally invasive as this is Torettos garden... but I’m sure I couldn’t get that lucky [emoji16]... it is growing nicely though and I’m pretty proud because it was just a dead spot a years ago Toretto motivated me Can’t wait to see what the little ones bring [emoji12]


I wish I could find an old variety too. I could have a hedge in no time. And somehow I've managed to join one quote and an experiment in the same post.


----------



## Momof4

Lyn W said:


> Sadly it hasn't changed much today - it has been the worst day for a long time.
> We did have a brighter couple of hours this afternoon, but then the sky went black and we had a thunderstorm with heavy rain again.
> Thankfully tomorrow looks dry but very windy so the bride had better hang on to her veil and I can see a few hats worn by guests taking off (no I'm not wearing one!)
> There will be some sunny intervals and a sunny warm evening - by which time most of the guests will have had a few drinks and won't care!
> All the wedding planning in the world can't change the weather so ce sera sera!



Have fun at the wedding!! Relax and enjoy yourself!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> Finding a bird feeder that doesn't result in pudgy squirrels is sort of like the quest for the Holy Grail, from what I've heard.
> 
> Years ago, I saw a setup sort of like an obstacle course - or a circus act - for squirrels trying to reach the bird seed. Eventually they would successfully figure out the configuration and be able to navigate it reliably...but the setup could be easily reconfigured so the squirrels had to start over again.
> 
> If I set up bird feeders, I think I'd like a setup that provides hours of entertainment. Set it up outside the front living room window for the enjoyment of the cats... If the squirrels are going to tease the indoor animals, they should at least provide some entertainment in return!


Yes, they can be entertaining. Here in the desert, I had bird feeders…then I had pigeons. Lots of pigeons! Whenever I would step outside, I had 50 or 60 of them at my feet, waiting for the handout. They were getting so brave they considered landing on me. I didn't need to worry about squirrels…we don't have them here. But way too many pigeons, so down came the feeders.

So I put up hummingbird feeders, and they are a delight. They actually attract more varieties of birds than the seed did. We have hummers all year round, little finches, verdin (barely bigger than a hummer), and for a bit in the spring we get hooded orioles and western tanagers. All from the nectar.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> I totally respect you! My mom and dad have standard poodles and I’ve had to learn to help groom as they are getting older ( my parents) and I have a Yorke ( who I take to a groomer) [emoji23][emoji23] I have always raised labs and still have a pair of seniors. They don’t require anything but a source of entertainment and a swimming hole))


I've never had one, but have always wanted a standard poodle. My aunt and uncle had one for many years.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, they can be entertaining. Here in the desert, I had bird feeders…then I had pigeons. Lots of pigeons! Whenever I would step outside, I had 50 or 60 of them at my feet, waiting for the handout. They were getting so brave they considered landing on me. I didn't need to worry about squirrels…we don't have them here. But way too many pigeons, so down came the feeders.
> 
> So I put up hummingbird feeders, and they are a delight. They actually attract more varieties of birds than the seed did. We have hummers all year round, little finches, verdin (barely bigger than a hummer), and for a bit in the spring we get hooded orioles and western tanagers. All from the nectar.


My daughter has hummer feeders outside a couple windows. IT's so neat to see them.


----------



## JoesMum

All this talk of hummingbirds sounds so exotic to those of us in the UK... and the rest of Europe. It seems outrageous that people can just hang a feeder in a garden! They’re something you see on wildlife programmes on tv and in zoos!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I swear I posted an item yesterday, but I either didnt Post it or it disappeared..! Anyhow, our big Baltimore Floatilla paddle was a success, less participants than previois yesrs for some reason. Thst said $10,000 was raised to support clean water for the zinner Harbor and Chesapeake Bay.

Back in time to watch the end of some FIFA Womens World Cup (Norway vs Nigeria). Games on todsy...Scotland ns Englanf.

// PS - i see that I accidentslly posted this in the Mystery Snsil thread. At least I’m not going crazy //


----------



## JoesMum

We’re in having a well earned cuppa after doing some pretty major tree pruning. Nothing that could potentially disturb any bird nests 

The chipper has been hard at work converting it into something compostable. I do like using the chipper - it’s very satisfying 

This afternoon we have the men’s tennis final at Roland-Garros to watch. Hopefully the match will be completed before the England v Scotland football that Mark mentioned!


----------



## CarolM

I have lots of catching up to do. But let me share our weekend away in Montague Springs first. So Montague Springs is around 2 and a half hours drive outside of Cape Town. The drive was pretty much the same as last weekend as it was the same road.
Again I missed the opportunity to get a photo of the baboons. But I did get a pic of this sign.


----------



## CarolM

We went through the tunnel again. Much easier than going through or I should say..over the pass. Which is really high and scary. [emoji23] But along the way I did see a UFO hiding in plain site as a cloud. [emoji33] [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

The family took over three chalets. Each one more or less looked the same as in the photos below. And there was a nice picture with all the bird life we could find in the area.


----------



## CarolM

All the little kids had of course try out the play park. This was what the chalets looked like outside as well. And with the rain that we have been getting lately everything was nice and green. I also think that the resort uses greywater to keep their grass green.


----------



## CarolM

Saturday morning we were all up early as we were going on a tractor ride up the Langeberg Mountains. But it was all cold and misty. All the family and in laws as you can see are dressed for the occasion, it was still very cold though. But it was great fun.


----------



## CarolM

So off we go on the tractor. Our family and quite a few other families as well. At this point by the dam we are already 7m higher than Table Mountain ( which is 1085m above sea level).


----------



## CarolM

As we drove you could see the devastation of the fire they had in March 2017. I was told that it used to be full of protea bushes and before the fire it was spectacular to see on a sunny day.


----------



## CarolM

We stopped for a break half way to the top. So of course photo opportunity. Found some Dassie poop. But did not see any Dassies. We did however see them in the car park at the resort this morning. Jarrod was not happy with me taking his photo. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Just before the top which is 1500m above sea level. The views were fantastic.


----------



## CarolM

Then right at the top there is a hut where we all had a glass of muscadale port and some dried fruit. We were also fine above the clouds and got some sun. There was an old wood stove inside, but sadly it was not on. [emoji20] 
After the snacks and drink and photo opportunities. We all got back on the tractor and went back down to enjoy a potjie lunch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> The babies want to know when they can go back outside. They don't mind the rain as much as we mind the mess it brings.
> 
> View attachment 274186


What a cute picture!

My Misty girl won't go out if it's raining. She can "hold it" for a VERY LONG time!!



EllieMay said:


> Meanwhile,
> View attachment 274200
> 
> 
> My pink Chiffon rose of Sharon ( hardy hibiscus) is finally in bloom. I bought this last year on clearance for $2 . It looked dead but I couldn’t find any others so I bought it !!!


That's beautiful!


Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope I actually do the majority myself. My DoubleK Dog blower and A2 clippers are almost 15 years old now and I have a splendid collection of brushes and scissors. I also have some good shampoos and conditioners- Not a fan of SLS (Sodium Lauryl Sulfate) makes stuff foamier, but is nasty in my opinion. This is my Newfie in my outdoor wash station
> 
> View attachment 274201


Aw, layin' down in the tub. What a good boy!


----------



## CarolM

And then I tried taking some photos like Lena does.


----------



## CarolM

Some more


----------



## CarolM

And then it was home time again. And happy days for our own beds. [emoji6] [emoji3]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We’re in having a well earned cuppa after doing some pretty major tree pruning. Nothing that could potentially disturb any bird nests
> 
> The chipper has been hard at work converting it into something compostable. I do like using the chipper - it’s very satisfying
> 
> This afternoon we have the men’s tennis final at Roland-Garros to watch. Hopefully the match will be completed before the England v Scotland football that Mark mentioned!


I have a little electric chipper, but it doesn't work very good. If I had more $$$ I'd buy me a GOOD one!



CarolM said:


> Just before the top which is 1500m above sea level. The views were fantastic.
> View attachment 274291
> View attachment 274292
> View attachment 274293


What a nice trip! I love the pictures!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 274070
> View attachment 274071
> View attachment 274072
> View attachment 274073
> 
> 
> My good deed for the day


Yay. Awesome deed indeed.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> All this talk of hummingbirds sounds so exotic to those of us in the UK... and the rest of Europe. It seems outrageous that people can just hang a feeder in a garden! They’re something you see on wildlife programmes on tv and in zoos!


A few years ago, my husband was having surgery. Of course, I was very concerned about the outcome, so went out and sat on a stone wall that served as a large planter for a tree and some flowers.

It was a still, calm day, and I saw a hummer coming my way. He paused and took a good look at my face, and then flew past me…or so I thought. A moment later I felt a tiny breeze on my neck, and then my hair moved. He had landed on my head!

I couldn't see him, but I could feel him. He stayed maybe 30 seconds and left.

I felt a peace come over me about Pete's surgery, and I KNOW that God sent me that tiny bird to comfort me.

Pete's back problems will never be cured, but his pain was significantly alleviated that day.

God does still speak to us, but we need to be listening.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> There, holding a kayak paddle!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've had a shop free day today, and caught up with a few chores that have been neglected this week.
> I'm having an earlyish night tonight so that I won't look too bleary eyed tomorrow.
> The wedding isn't until 2 so I have the morning to titivate myself and believe me it may take a long time!!!
> So I'll say nos da now and wish you a good weekend.
> have fun at the floatilla, Mark!
> Take care


I hope it turned out well and it was a beautiful wedding.


----------



## Ben02

Happy Sunday from Margo


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Our bearded dragon can compete with the cats, when it comes to strange sleeping positions.
> View attachment 274150
> 
> He's bridging the gap between the artificial branch thing on the left, and the ramp/bridge thing on the right.
> 
> A closer look...
> View attachment 274151
> 
> 
> "What's so weird about how I sleep?"
> View attachment 274152


Lol. Love it. He looks totally comfortable.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The beardie boy was in a really good mood this morning.
> View attachment 274155
> 
> Always full of attitude.
> View attachment 274156
> 
> Hello, everyone!


That my boy. Hello my friend!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday vanished in a whole load of chores and I never really got chance to sit down and catch up on here. I still have chores to catch up on, but am starting the day with my ipad and breakfast in the conservatory.
> 
> Lyn, I hope the wedding goes well. Enjoy the day.
> 
> One of yesterday’s chores was replacing my bird seed feeders with squirrel resistant ones that I had ordered on the internet. The grey squirrels had started dismantling my previous ones, removing the ports so all the seed from the feeder fell on the floor. The new ones have weight-sensitive perches and a shutter closes off the feeder when something as heavy as squirrel is on the feeder.
> View attachment 274170


Very clever.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> The babies want to know when they can go back outside. They don't mind the rain as much as we mind the mess it brings.
> 
> View attachment 274186


[emoji23] [emoji23] Poor things.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Some more
> View attachment 274307
> View attachment 274310
> View attachment 274311



Wow! Carol I love all your photos. So good to see another country [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Meanwhile,
> View attachment 274200
> 
> 
> My pink Chiffon rose of Sharon ( hardy hibiscus) is finally in bloom. I bought this last year on clearance for $2 . It looked dead but I couldn’t find any others so I bought it !!!


Beautiful. And it turns out a good buy.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Happy Sunday from Margo


Hey Margo, you beautiful tort.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Wow! Carol I love all your photos. So good to see another country [emoji4][emoji177]


Thank you. [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness my house is back to belonging to me and Misty alone! I do so love my aloneness, but I have to admit, it does seem a bit lonely here today. It was very nice to see my grand daughter. I was her day care giver from her birth until she was school age, when they moved to Texas. I went to Texas for her high school graduation and that was the last time I saw her in person. She's not a big fan of writing, and it hurts my ears to talk on the phone for very long, so we've sort of lost touch over the years. She and her husband of two or three years (I'm old, I can't keep up with these things) stayed here Friday and Saturday nights and we had a very nice visit. They were attached to their cell phones, as people seem to be now-a-days, but it wasn't offensive. We went to a movie, played a couple board games, went out to eat, and had a very nice visit!

Now I have to wash off the water spots in the "crystal shining bathroom." The granddaughter who visited this week-end is the one who so named my guest bathroom. We have very hard water, and if you don't wipe down the shower and sink after you use them the water leaves deposits, and I have a hard time advising 'guests' to wipe down the bathroom after they use it.

Today I plan to clean the bathroom, wash clothes, water the plants and veg out!


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Hey Margo, you beautiful tort.


Thanku Cawol. 

*Margo’s spelling is getting better


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness my house is back to belonging to me and Misty alone! I do so love my aloneness, but I have to admit, it does seem a bit lonely here today. It was very nice to see my grand daughter. I was her day care giver from her birth until she was school age, when they moved to Texas. I went to Texas for her high school graduation and that was the last time I saw her in person. She's not a big fan of writing, and it hurts my ears to talk on the phone for very long, so we've sort of lost touch over the years. She and her husband of two or three years (I'm old, I can't keep up with these things) stayed here Friday and Saturday nights and we had a very nice visit. They were attached to their cell phones, as people seem to be now-a-days, but it wasn't offensive. We went to a movie, played a couple board games, went out to eat, and had a very nice visit!
> 
> Now I have to wash off the water spots in the "crystal shining bathroom." The granddaughter who visited this week-end is the one who so named my guest bathroom. We have very hard water, and if you don't wipe down the shower and sink after you use them the water leaves deposits, and I have a hard time advising 'guests' to wipe down the bathroom after they use it.
> 
> Today I plan to clean the bathroom, wash clothes, water the plants and veg out!


So glad that you had a good time with your family. Good luck with the bathroom, I hope it does not take too long to do.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Thanku Cawol.
> 
> *Margo’s spelling is getting better


[emoji3] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

@Maro2Bear as promised even though it is late. The pic of my banana tree. This grew out from a shoot as the original one broke off in the wind last year.


----------



## Ben02

She’s smiling in this one


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I love these pics!


Thanks! Our bearded dragon is so photogenic, especially when he's "working it" for the camera! I think he finds the camera more amusing, than anything else.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> He's so cute.


Thank you! I have a few "beardie blanket" quilting projects in mind. We normally wrap him up in a small piece of fabric (makeshift beardie blanket, probably about the size of a fat quarter) when it's bedtime. We call it a beardie burrito.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope I actually do the majority myself. My DoubleK Dog blower and A2 clippers are almost 15 years old now and I have a splendid collection of brushes and scissors. I also have some good shampoos and conditioners- Not a fan of SLS (Sodium Lauryl Sulfate) makes stuff foamier, but is nasty in my opinion. This is my Newfie in my outdoor wash station
> 
> View attachment 274201


A man of many talents! Your dogs' coats look gorgeous!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> My brother is a fan of Newfoundlands too. He has a little girl under 6 months.


I've heard great things about Newfoundlands, but they've never been a good, realistic option here. They'd hate Florida. Too hot, too muggy, and not being allowed to swim in natural waters due to alligators.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! I have a few "beardie blanket" quilting projects in mind. We normally wrap him up in a small piece of fabric (makeshift beardie blanket, probably about the size of a fat quarter) when it's bedtime. We call it a beardie burrito.


That's really funny...my betta has a cover (I sewed) for his tank at night. The lengths we go to make their lives more comfy in captivity. No wonder they live longer.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've heard great things about Newfoundlands, but they've never been a good, realistic option here. They'd hate Florida. Too hot, too muggy, and not being allowed to swim in natural waters due to alligators.


They're not a realistic pet for me either. For one they're bigger then me. Two, there's something about a dog's hair and odor that gives me problems allergy related. Even though I love dogs. But that's ok because there's animals I can do.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> She’s smiling in this one


You're right she's smiling...and adorable looking.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Lol. Love it. He looks totally comfortable.


Sometimes I think our beardie gets further over on the artificial tree branch so he deliberately looks uncomfortable... So someone will take pity on him and give him some out time!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> That my boy. Hello my friend!!


I was hoping you would like it! He wanted to send a special Hello to his friend in South Africa!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's really funny...my betta has a cover (I sewed) for his tank at night. The lengths we go to make their lives more comfy in captivity. No wonder they live longer.


The other project for the bearded dragon tank is to make some removable curtains for the front side of the tank. Right now, we're (re-)using paper and tape that we put up every night and take down every morning. The beardie needs the curtains, though, because we have biped night owls around... and the beardie needs his beauty sleep!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, they can be entertaining. Here in the desert, I had bird feeders…then I had pigeons. Lots of pigeons! Whenever I would step outside, I had 50 or 60 of them at my feet, waiting for the handout. They were getting so brave they considered landing on me. I didn't need to worry about squirrels…we don't have them here. But way too many pigeons, so down came the feeders.
> 
> So I put up hummingbird feeders, and they are a delight. They actually attract more varieties of birds than the seed did. We have hummers all year round, little finches, verdin (barely bigger than a hummer), and for a bit in the spring we get hooded orioles and western tanagers. All from the nectar.


That's really interesting because I built a pretty large cage for my Zebra Finches. They can hover in mid air and almost fly like hummingbirds. They possibly could enjoy a hummingbird feeder?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And then it was home time again. And happy days for our own beds. [emoji6] [emoji3]
> View attachment 274312
> View attachment 274313


Really beautiful pictures. Wow.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The other project for the bearded dragon tank is to make some removable curtains for the front side of the tank. Right now, we're (re-)using paper and tape that we put up every night and take down every morning. The beardie needs the curtains, though, because we have biped night owls around... and the beardie needs his beauty sleep!


 This is what I came up with. It slips on and off in a second. I did the hemming with several folds to make it more stable around the bottom, top, and strap. Then zigzagged the top to the sides and front. The strap just sewed on to stabilize the sides with enough room to easily take it on and off.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sometimes I think our beardie gets further over on the artificial tree branch so he deliberately looks uncomfortable... So someone will take pity on him and give him some out time!


Lol


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I was hoping you would like it! He wanted to send a special Hello to his friend in South Africa!


His friend in South Africa always loves getting hello's from her friendly dragon! [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> This is what I came up with. It slips on and off in a second. I did the hemming with several folds to make it more stable around the bottom, top, and strap. Then zigzagged the top to the sides and front. The strap just sewed on to stabilize the sides with enough room to easily take it on and off.
> View attachment 274327
> View attachment 274328


That looks awesome.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> This is what I came up with. It slips on and off in a second. I did the hemming with several folds to make it more stable around the bottom, top, and strap. Then zigzagged the top to the sides and front. The strap just sewed on to stabilize the sides with enough room to easily take it on and off.
> View attachment 274327
> View attachment 274328


Awesome!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've heard great things about Newfoundlands, but they've never been a good, realistic option here. They'd hate Florida. Too hot, too muggy, and not being allowed to swim in natural waters due to alligators.


My boy loves the water. When we go to the OBX he stands or lays down in the water all day. He likes the ankle deep the best.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> All this talk of hummingbirds sounds so exotic to those of us in the UK... and the rest of Europe. It seems outrageous that people can just hang a feeder in a garden! They’re something you see on wildlife programmes on tv and in zoos!


You've got really neat animals and birds that we don't get to see too...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Awesome!


I thought maybe since you stitch I could add a bit of inspiration to what you might need to do. And design your own beautiful night time cover. I used scraps.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> That's really interesting because I built a pretty large cage for my Zebra Finches. They can hover in mid air and almost fly like hummingbirds. They possibly could enjoy a hummingbird feeder?


I've never kept Zebra Finches, so I'm not sure.

But one problem I see would be that their bills are not made for reaching into flowers or feeders. Being seed eaters, the shape isn't conducive to hummer feeders. However, you could try removing the bee guards from a feeder. That might give enough access. That's what I do.

You could also try a small saucer with nectar as a treat. I don't buy commercial hummer food. I just put a few spoonsful of sugar in water.

It's interesting that my bird ID app does not say anything about finches and nectar, but they sure do like it.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Thank goodness my house is back to belonging to me and Misty alone! I do so love my aloneness, but I have to admit, it does seem a bit lonely here today. It was very nice to see my grand daughter. I was her day care giver from her birth until she was school age, when they moved to Texas. I went to Texas for her high school graduation and that was the last time I saw her in person. She's not a big fan of writing, and it hurts my ears to talk on the phone for very long, so we've sort of lost touch over the years. She and her husband of two or three years (I'm old, I can't keep up with these things) stayed here Friday and Saturday nights and we had a very nice visit. They were attached to their cell phones, as people seem to be now-a-days, but it wasn't offensive. We went to a movie, played a couple board games, went out to eat, and had a very nice visit!
> 
> Now I have to wash off the water spots in the "crystal shining bathroom." The granddaughter who visited this week-end is the one who so named my guest bathroom. We have very hard water, and if you don't wipe down the shower and sink after you use them the water leaves deposits, and I have a hard time advising 'guests' to wipe down the bathroom after they use it.
> 
> Today I plan to clean the bathroom, wash clothes, water the plants and veg out!


Well, at least it sounds like you won't need therapy! I'm so happy you had a good visit!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I've never kept Zebra Finches, so I'm not sure.
> 
> But one problem I see would be that their bills are not made for reaching into flowers or feeders. Being seed eaters, the shape isn't conducive to hummer feeders. However, you could try removing the bee guards from a feeder. That might give enough access. That's what I do.
> 
> You could also try a small saucer with nectar as a treat. I don't buy commercial hummer food. I just put a few spoonsful of sugar in water.
> 
> It's interesting that my bird ID app does not say anything about finches and nectar, but they sure do like it.


Yes. The beaks being shorter. Maybe I can figure out a water dish they might enjoy though. Easily changed daily. For a desert.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes. The beaks being shorter. Maybe I can figure out a water dish they might enjoy though. Easily changed daily. For a desert.


I can see why my finches would need a little bit of sugar now and then. They are really small but their wings beat so fast that you can hear them flying...and feel the breeze from them.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My boy loves the water. When we go to the OBX he stands or lays down in the water all day. He likes the ankle deep the best.


I love that picture of your animals stareing out the glass door. It's a classic photo.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That looks awesome.


Hello your pictures were really awesome too! I've never been in a place, with both feet on the ground, and looked at clouds below me. And the flowers were so beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sadly it hasn't changed much today - it has been the worst day for a long time.
> We did have a brighter couple of hours this afternoon, but then the sky went black and we had a thunderstorm with heavy rain again.
> Thankfully tomorrow looks dry but very windy so the bride had better hang on to her veil and I can see a few hats worn by guests taking off (no I'm not wearing one!)
> There will be some sunny intervals and a sunny warm evening - by which time most of the guests will have had a few drinks and won't care!
> All the wedding planning in the world can't change the weather so ce sera sera!


I haven't been able to find you and see how much fun you had at the wedding...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I thought maybe since you stitch I could add a bit of inspiration to what you might need to do. And design your own beautiful night time cover. I used scraps.


I appreciate the inspiration! Too often I get caught in the "analysis paralysis," which doesn't get much accomplished...


----------



## CarolM

Oh boy, It must be Monday, because that was a really short catch up. It is wet BUT warm here in Cape Town today. When the air is warm in winter it normally means storms. But then again abnormal is the new norm, so who knows. [emoji16]
Have a good Monday everybody.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s wet here too. I shouldn’t complain because the garden needs it. However, the mosquitoes seem to have emerged and I am being bitten a lot now. As per usual, JoesDad isn’t being bitten... they prefer me [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s wet here too. I shouldn’t complain because the garden needs it. However, the mosquitoes seem to have emerged and I am being bitten a lot now. As per usual, JoesDad isn’t being bitten... they prefer me [emoji849]


You must be much sweeter than JoesDad.


----------



## Maro2Bear

All wet here in Maryland too. I predicted that....recall the rainbarrels are all set up - so now it will just rsin all Summer and I won’t need the barrel. 

Still working on our “other” house down in Virginia. Cleaning, painting, gardening... 10 bags of mulch yesterdsy. Plants trimmed, new perennials added, bags of stone in the garden path. Fence repair & painting. Power washing. Siding yesterday. Carpets being cleaned...ogh, deck cleaned and stained.

Whew. I’m tired just reading that list.

Ok. Time to hit the road to Virginia...have a great day.. 


Ps - if anyone wants to purchase a house in Northern VA, one mile from the Potomac River and a short drive to Washington DC , let me know!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Then right at the top there is a hut where we all had a glass of muscadale port and some dried fruit. We were also fine above the clouds and got some sun. There was an old wood stove inside, but sadly it was not on. [emoji20]
> After the snacks and drink and photo opportunities. We all got back on the tractor and went back down to enjoy a potjie lunch.
> View attachment 274294
> View attachment 274295
> View attachment 274296
> View attachment 274297
> View attachment 274298
> View attachment 274299
> View attachment 274300



That looks pretty special. Australia has always been my top pick of places I want to visit.. your pics are inspiring!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh boy, It must be Monday, because that was a really short catch up. It is wet BUT warm here in Cape Town today. When the air is warm in winter it normally means storms. But then again abnormal is the new norm, so who knows. [emoji16]
> Have a good Monday everybody.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s wet here too. I shouldn’t complain because the garden needs it. However, the mosquitoes seem to have emerged and I am being bitten a lot now. As per usual, JoesDad isn’t being bitten... they prefer me [emoji849]



You are not alone! They are horrible here too. I have put “mosquito bombs” in standing water places but we have so much water that’s it’s just impossible to make much of a different. And they do seem to prefer snacking on ME! I keep OFF outside every door and in every vehicle!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 274381


Love that face!!


----------



## Bee62

Happy Whitsun folks. Do you celebrate this day too ? In Germany this Monday is free of work. How in your corner of the world ?


----------



## Bee62

Some time for silly jokes:


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Yvonne G

I drove my toy riding mower back and forth in the two pastures this a.m. It's supposed to be about 103F so I tried to get out there before lunch time.

I shaded my body as much as I could:




(I've GOT to remember to smile - and maybe a dab of lipstick. Geez, I look like a man!)

Because I no longer have horses and grassy pastures mean extra work for me, I've kept the pastures just bare dirt the last several years. In the spring I spray with Round-up. I usually have to spray a couple times, as seeds sprout at different temperatures. But this past winter I have a terrible sprouting of horseweed. Horseweed is almost impossible to kill unless you can spray it when it's a baby. But we had too many rainy or windy days and I couldn't get out there to spray. So a month or so ago I mowed it, then waited a couple days so leaves could sprout on the cut stems, then I sprayed it. But the Round-up didn't work. This a.m. when I started mowing, some of the plants were about 2' tall. My two pastures are just this side of the white rail fence:




And as I was driving back towards the house I spotted this growing on the other side of the fence in the manure pile:




I think it's a banana squash. Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally so it will grow.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I drove my toy riding mower back and forth in the two pastures this a.m. It's supposed to be about 103F so I tried to get out there before lunch time.
> 
> I shaded my body as much as I could:
> 
> View attachment 274390
> 
> 
> (I've GOT to remember to smile - and maybe a dab of lipstick. Geez, I look like a man!)
> 
> Because I no longer have horses and grassy pastures mean extra work for me, I've kept the pastures just bare dirt the last several years. In the spring I spray with Round-up. I usually have to spray a couple times, as seeds sprout at different temperatures. But this past winter I have a terrible sprouting of horseweed. Horseweed is almost impossible to kill unless you can spray it when it's a baby. But we had too many rainy or windy days and I couldn't get out there to spray. So a month or so ago I mowed it, then waited a couple days so leaves could sprout on the cut stems, then I sprayed it. But the Round-up didn't work. This a.m. when I started mowing, some of the plants were about 2' tall. My two pastures are just this side of the white rail fence:
> 
> View attachment 274389
> 
> 
> And as I was driving back towards the house I spotted this growing on the other side of the fence in the manure pile:
> 
> View attachment 274388
> 
> 
> I think it's a banana squash. Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally so it will grow.



Love the hat Yvonne!! You did a lovely job mowing!!

I sure hope you can stay cool!! 
We only hit 90’s today. The weather went from chilly to hot over night!!
I guess it’s summer now!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Love the hat Yvonne!! You did a lovely job mowing!!
> 
> I sure hope you can stay cool!!
> We only hit 90’s today. The weather went from chilly to hot over night!!
> I guess it’s summer now!!


For sure! I turned on my cooler first thing this a.m. so the house would start off cool and hopefully stay cool once it gets over 100F outside. I won't be going out anymore today!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> For sure! I turned on my cooler first thing this a.m. so the house would start off cool and hopefully stay cool once it gets over 100F outside. I won't be going out anymore today!


103 F is way too hot for me. I love your hat but it will not make it colder. I love your face without lipstick and you´re not looking like a man. You rather look like a wise ..... tort. I hope my words are not upsetting you. Torts are so beautiful, wise and lovely, - like you. Stay cool in that hot day.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I appreciate the inspiration! Too often I get caught in the "analysis paralysis," which doesn't get much accomplished...


Me too. I always have to look at all kinds of patterns, instructions on techniques, etc...before I can see what I need to do. I was putting a small fleece blanket over Arrow's tank.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Happy Whitsun folks. Do you celebrate this day too ? In Germany this Monday is free of work. How in your corner of the world ?



Happy Whitsun to you Sabine.

In the UK this holiday has become fixed on the last Monday of May even though the church festival moves around.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Some time for silly jokes:



Awww


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


>



[emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Happy Whitsun to you Sabine.
> 
> In the UK this holiday has become fixed on the last Monday of May even though the church festival moves around.


Thank you !


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I drove my toy riding mower back and forth in the two pastures this a.m. It's supposed to be about 103F so I tried to get out there before lunch time.
> 
> I shaded my body as much as I could:
> 
> View attachment 274390
> 
> 
> (I've GOT to remember to smile - and maybe a dab of lipstick. Geez, I look like a man!)
> 
> Because I no longer have horses and grassy pastures mean extra work for me, I've kept the pastures just bare dirt the last several years. In the spring I spray with Round-up. I usually have to spray a couple times, as seeds sprout at different temperatures. But this past winter I have a terrible sprouting of horseweed. Horseweed is almost impossible to kill unless you can spray it when it's a baby. But we had too many rainy or windy days and I couldn't get out there to spray. So a month or so ago I mowed it, then waited a couple days so leaves could sprout on the cut stems, then I sprayed it. But the Round-up didn't work. This a.m. when I started mowing, some of the plants were about 2' tall. My two pastures are just this side of the white rail fence:
> 
> View attachment 274389
> 
> 
> And as I was driving back towards the house I spotted this growing on the other side of the fence in the manure pile:
> 
> View attachment 274388
> 
> 
> I think it's a banana squash. Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally so it will grow.


You don't look like a man but you work like one...if we have to have perpetual youth to be beautiful I've done crapped out a long time ago...your knowledge and experience is an answer to my prayers for my tortoise. And also all the others on TFO.


----------



## Ben02

I’m going to be a bit quiet of the TFO for a week or so, my exams are quite stressful at the moment and seeing unwell tortoises on the health section is a bit more stressful than usual maybe because I’ve got a lot going on, haha.I’ll pop in to the jolly CDR a couple times to see what your getting up to. I’ll be back next Monday as exams finish, yay


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to be a bit quiet of the TFO for a week or so, my exams are quite stressful at the moment and seeing unwell tortoises on the health section is a bit more stressful than usual maybe because I’ve got a lot going on, haha.I’ll pop in to the jolly CDR a couple times to see what your getting up to. I’ll be back next Monday as exams finish, yay


Good luck with your exams and pop in whenever you can.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to be a bit quiet of the TFO for a week or so, my exams are quite stressful at the moment and seeing unwell tortoises on the health section is a bit more stressful than usual maybe because I’ve got a lot going on, haha.I’ll pop in to the jolly CDR a couple times to see what your getting up to. I’ll be back next Monday as exams finish, yay


Study and do well!


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Good luck with your exams and pop in whenever you can.


I will, I love seeing all your adventures and funny posts


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to be a bit quiet of the TFO for a week or so, my exams are quite stressful at the moment and seeing unwell tortoises on the health section is a bit more stressful than usual maybe because I’ve got a lot going on, haha.I’ll pop in to the jolly CDR a couple times to see what your getting up to. I’ll be back next Monday as exams finish, yay



Good luck with the exams. 

I have to admit that, on the app, I only go into subscribed threads and the CDR is top. I only go into the full list if I have time.


----------



## JoesMum

Tourism by proxy productions presents a boat trip from Pula in Croatia where my offspring saw dolphins today [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with the exams.
> 
> I have to admit that, on the app, I only go into subscribed threads and the CDR is top. I only go into the full list if I have time.


When you're in like that do you still get the alerts? I alerted you to a question about hibernating in the UK.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I drove my toy riding mower back and forth in the two pastures this a.m. It's supposed to be about 103F so I tried to get out there before lunch time.
> 
> I shaded my body as much as I could:
> 
> View attachment 274390
> 
> 
> (I've GOT to remember to smile - and maybe a dab of lipstick. Geez, I look like a man!)
> 
> Because I no longer have horses and grassy pastures mean extra work for me, I've kept the pastures just bare dirt the last several years. In the spring I spray with Round-up. I usually have to spray a couple times, as seeds sprout at different temperatures. But this past winter I have a terrible sprouting of horseweed. Horseweed is almost impossible to kill unless you can spray it when it's a baby. But we had too many rainy or windy days and I couldn't get out there to spray. So a month or so ago I mowed it, then waited a couple days so leaves could sprout on the cut stems, then I sprayed it. But the Round-up didn't work. This a.m. when I started mowing, some of the plants were about 2' tall. My two pastures are just this side of the white rail fence:
> 
> View attachment 274389
> 
> 
> And as I was driving back towards the house I spotted this growing on the other side of the fence in the manure pile:
> 
> View attachment 274388
> 
> 
> I think it's a banana squash. Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally so it will grow.



Hi Yvonne [emoji106][emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> You don't look like a man but you work like one...if we have to have perpetual youth to be beautiful I've done crapped out a long time ago...your knowledge and experience is an answer to my prayers for my tortoise. And also all the others on TFO.



Agreed [emoji173]️


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G 

Our weather report was wrong!! We are at 102 right now at 3:15.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> 
> Our weather report was wrong!! We are at 102 right now at 3:15.


I try to not pay attention to what they say the temperature is. My cooler stops working good at 99F, so if I don't know how hot it is, my cooler still feels like it's putting out cool air! Mind over matter! That's pretty hot for your neck of the woods, huh? And it's probably humid too. That's HOT!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I drove my toy riding mower back and forth in the two pastures this a.m. It's supposed to be about 103F so I tried to get out there before lunch time.
> 
> I shaded my body as much as I could:
> 
> View attachment 274390
> 
> 
> (I've GOT to remember to smile - and maybe a dab of lipstick. Geez, I look like a man!)
> 
> Because I no longer have horses and grassy pastures mean extra work for me, I've kept the pastures just bare dirt the last several years. In the spring I spray with Round-up. I usually have to spray a couple times, as seeds sprout at different temperatures. But this past winter I have a terrible sprouting of horseweed. Horseweed is almost impossible to kill unless you can spray it when it's a baby. But we had too many rainy or windy days and I couldn't get out there to spray. So a month or so ago I mowed it, then waited a couple days so leaves could sprout on the cut stems, then I sprayed it. But the Round-up didn't work. This a.m. when I started mowing, some of the plants were about 2' tall. My two pastures are just this side of the white rail fence:
> 
> View attachment 274389
> 
> 
> And as I was driving back towards the house I spotted this growing on the other side of the fence in the manure pile:
> 
> View attachment 274388
> 
> 
> I think it's a banana squash. Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally so it will grow.



I love the hat!!! And surprise veggies are always good too. Amazing what a little poop can do [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I love the hat!!! And surprise veggies are always good too. Amazing what a little poop can do [emoji23]


There was bitter melon in there a couple years ago. I'd much prefer it to be banana squash though.


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to be a bit quiet of the TFO for a week or so, my exams are quite stressful at the moment and seeing unwell tortoises on the health section is a bit more stressful than usual maybe because I’ve got a lot going on, haha.I’ll pop in to the jolly CDR a couple times to see what your getting up to. I’ll be back next Monday as exams finish, yay



Good luck!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Whitsun folks. Do you celebrate this day too ? In Germany this Monday is free of work. How in your corner of the world ?


Nope still had work. [emoji20]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I drove my toy riding mower back and forth in the two pastures this a.m. It's supposed to be about 103F so I tried to get out there before lunch time.
> 
> I shaded my body as much as I could:
> 
> View attachment 274390
> 
> 
> (I've GOT to remember to smile - and maybe a dab of lipstick. Geez, I look like a man!)
> 
> Because I no longer have horses and grassy pastures mean extra work for me, I've kept the pastures just bare dirt the last several years. In the spring I spray with Round-up. I usually have to spray a couple times, as seeds sprout at different temperatures. But this past winter I have a terrible sprouting of horseweed. Horseweed is almost impossible to kill unless you can spray it when it's a baby. But we had too many rainy or windy days and I couldn't get out there to spray. So a month or so ago I mowed it, then waited a couple days so leaves could sprout on the cut stems, then I sprayed it. But the Round-up didn't work. This a.m. when I started mowing, some of the plants were about 2' tall. My two pastures are just this side of the white rail fence:
> 
> View attachment 274389
> 
> 
> And as I was driving back towards the house I spotted this growing on the other side of the fence in the manure pile:
> 
> View attachment 274388
> 
> 
> I think it's a banana squash. Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally so it will grow.


Sjoe, now I am tired just reading that. ! Too much hard work so early in the morning.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to be a bit quiet of the TFO for a week or so, my exams are quite stressful at the moment and seeing unwell tortoises on the health section is a bit more stressful than usual maybe because I’ve got a lot going on, haha.I’ll pop in to the jolly CDR a couple times to see what your getting up to. I’ll be back next Monday as exams finish, yay


Good luck Ben and you do what you need to do. We will wait right here for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Tourism by proxy productions presents a boat trip from Pula in Croatia where my offspring saw dolphins today [emoji4]
> View attachment 274410
> 
> View attachment 274411


Love Dolphins. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 274414
> View attachment 274415


[emoji176] [emoji175] [emoji177]


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesdsy everyone.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I’ve been (and will probably continue to be) a little quiet. A lot of last-minute social engagements. A lot of work trying to sort everything out. Traveling to Canada on July 1st. Still have dinner for class moms, daughter’s birthday party, end-of-year gifts for class teachers, friends visiting from Australia and US... Wish me luck! Miss you all. Love.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> When you're in like that do you still get the alerts? I alerted you to a question about hibernating in the UK.



I don’t get alerts whatever I look at. They don’t seem to work for me. I get notifications, but thee are so many from the CDR the mentions get missed.

If people need my attention, they need to PM me with a link to the thread. I have this in my signature.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’ve been (and will probably continue to be) a little quiet. A lot of last-minute social engagements. A lot of work trying to sort everything out. Traveling to Canada on July 1st. Still have dinner for class moms, daughter’s birthday party, end-of-year gifts for class teachers, friends visiting from Australia and US... Wish me luck! Miss you all. Love.


Good luck. You are seriously busy and by the looks of it going to need it.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’ve been (and will probably continue to be) a little quiet. A lot of last-minute social engagements. A lot of work trying to sort everything out. Traveling to Canada on July 1st. Still have dinner for class moms, daughter’s birthday party, end-of-year gifts for class teachers, friends visiting from Australia and US... Wish me luck! Miss you all. Love.



Good luck with that lot Lena. There’s a lot to do before your big move!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’ve been (and will probably continue to be) a little quiet. A lot of last-minute social engagements. A lot of work trying to sort everything out. Traveling to Canada on July 1st. Still have dinner for class moms, daughter’s birthday party, end-of-year gifts for class teachers, friends visiting from Australia and US... Wish me luck! Miss you all. Love.



Wow...you are really making the plunge to North America. Best of luck, enjoy the chaos of last minute everything.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, now I am tired just reading that. ! Too much hard work so early in the morning.


Actually it's quite the lazy man way to mow. Very easy driving the rider!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I don’t get alerts whatever I look at. They don’t seem to work for me. I get notifications, but thee are so many from the CDR the mentions get missed.
> 
> If people need my attention, they need to PM me with a link to the thread. I have this in my signature.


I can't link from my Kindle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sow bugs, pill bugs, rolly pollys - whatever you call them in your neck of the woods. . .

At night, since I live alone, I seldom turn on lights as I walk through the house, but I sometimes carry a flash light with me when I take Misty out during the night. So I'm coming back inside with Misty at zero dark thirty and I remember that I neglected to check on the 9 baby leopards to make sure none of them are on their back (tiny babies don't have their sea legs yet and tip over easily). So I shined the flashlight inside the enclosure as I walked past it. OMG!!! Their food dish was COVERED with pill bugs. But, because I had shined a light on them, naturally they scooted out of sight and by the time I got back with my camera there weren't as many as I had originally seen:




I mean, the tile was literally COVERED with sow bugs. For some time now I had been noticing little black specks all over the tile in the a.m. when I was getting ready to clean off the old food and add new, and to me it looked like little poop specks, but I couldn't imagine what was in there making all that poop. Well, now I know. There must have been one or two bugs in the plant that I set in there. That enclosure has been set up for almost a year, maybe more. I asked my friend, Google, what do pill bugs eat, and here's what he told me, "In the wild, *pill bugs eat* mostly decomposing vegetation -- vegetables, fruits, plants, grasses and weeds. When raising *pill bugs* in captivity, you can feed them fish flakes, apples, carrots, potatoes, lettuces and wild leaf litter." So I guess they're cleaning up the tortoises' left overs. 

Well, I don't like it. I'm going to have to take the time to clean out that enclosure and start over with all clean and fresh substrate! Shop vac, here I come!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sow bugs, pill bugs, rolly pollys - whatever you call them in your neck of the woods. . .
> 
> At night, since I live alone, I seldom turn on lights as I walk through the house, but I sometimes carry a flash light with me when I take Misty out during the night. So I'm coming back inside with Misty at zero dark thirty and I remember that I neglected to check on the 9 baby leopards to make sure none of them are on their back (tiny babies don't have their sea legs yet and tip over easily). So I shined the flashlight inside the enclosure as I walked past it. OMG!!! Their food dish was COVERED with pill bugs. But, because I had shined a light on them, naturally they scooted out of sight and by the time I got back with my camera there weren't as many as I had originally seen:
> 
> View attachment 274447
> 
> 
> I mean, the tile was literally COVERED with sow bugs. For some time now I had been noticing little black specks all over the tile in the a.m. when I was getting ready to clean off the old food and add new, and to me it looked like little poop specks, but I couldn't imagine what was in there making all that poop. Well, now I know. There must have been one or two bugs in the plant that I set in there. That enclosure has been set up for almost a year, maybe more. I asked my friend, Google, what do pill bugs eat, and here's what he told me, "In the wild, *pill bugs eat* mostly decomposing vegetation -- vegetables, fruits, plants, grasses and weeds. When raising *pill bugs* in captivity, you can feed them fish flakes, apples, carrots, potatoes, lettuces and wild leaf litter." So I guess they're cleaning up the tortoises' left overs.
> 
> Well, I don't like it. I'm going to have to take the time to clean out that enclosure and start over with all clean and fresh substrate! Shop vac, here I come!


I am crying big tears here. I so want some pill bugs in my enclosure. The few that I found either died or disappeared. They are what we call the clean up crew and are actually very good for a bio-active enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I am crying big tears here. I so want some pill bugs in my enclosure. The few that I found either died or disappeared. They are what we call the clean up crew and are actually very good for a bio-active enclosure.


They may still be in there. I never saw any until I shined the flashlight in there at night. Take a look once it gets dark.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I can't link from my Kindle.



Just give me a PM with thread title then and I can go look.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sow bugs, pill bugs, rolly pollys - whatever you call them in your neck of the woods. . .
> 
> At night, since I live alone, I seldom turn on lights as I walk through the house, but I sometimes carry a flash light with me when I take Misty out during the night. So I'm coming back inside with Misty at zero dark thirty and I remember that I neglected to check on the 9 baby leopards to make sure none of them are on their back (tiny babies don't have their sea legs yet and tip over easily). So I shined the flashlight inside the enclosure as I walked past it. OMG!!! Their food dish was COVERED with pill bugs. But, because I had shined a light on them, naturally they scooted out of sight and by the time I got back with my camera there weren't as many as I had originally seen:
> 
> View attachment 274447
> 
> 
> I mean, the tile was literally COVERED with sow bugs. For some time now I had been noticing little black specks all over the tile in the a.m. when I was getting ready to clean off the old food and add new, and to me it looked like little poop specks, but I couldn't imagine what was in there making all that poop. Well, now I know. There must have been one or two bugs in the plant that I set in there. That enclosure has been set up for almost a year, maybe more. I asked my friend, Google, what do pill bugs eat, and here's what he told me, "In the wild, *pill bugs eat* mostly decomposing vegetation -- vegetables, fruits, plants, grasses and weeds. When raising *pill bugs* in captivity, you can feed them fish flakes, apples, carrots, potatoes, lettuces and wild leaf litter." So I guess they're cleaning up the tortoises' left overs.
> 
> Well, I don't like it. I'm going to have to take the time to clean out that enclosure and start over with all clean and fresh substrate! Shop vac, here I come!


I `m having pill bugs in my tort enclosures too. I think they do no harm to anyone so I let them live. I am living in an old house. I think the pill bugs are living everywhere in my house....


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am crying big tears here. I so want some pill bugs in my enclosure. The few that I found either died or disappeared. They are what we call the clean up crew and are actually very good for a bio-active enclosure.


Pill bugs like flat stones to hide under and they like high humidity / moisture. Shall I send you some German pill bugs ?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Sow bugs, pill bugs, rolly pollys - whatever you call them in your neck of the woods. . .
> 
> At night, since I live alone, I seldom turn on lights as I walk through the house, but I sometimes carry a flash light with me when I take Misty out during the night. So I'm coming back inside with Misty at zero dark thirty and I remember that I neglected to check on the 9 baby leopards to make sure none of them are on their back (tiny babies don't have their sea legs yet and tip over easily). So I shined the flashlight inside the enclosure as I walked past it. OMG!!! Their food dish was COVERED with pill bugs. But, because I had shined a light on them, naturally they scooted out of sight and by the time I got back with my camera there weren't as many as I had originally seen:
> 
> View attachment 274447
> 
> 
> I mean, the tile was literally COVERED with sow bugs. For some time now I had been noticing little black specks all over the tile in the a.m. when I was getting ready to clean off the old food and add new, and to me it looked like little poop specks, but I couldn't imagine what was in there making all that poop. Well, now I know. There must have been one or two bugs in the plant that I set in there. That enclosure has been set up for almost a year, maybe more. I asked my friend, Google, what do pill bugs eat, and here's what he told me, "In the wild, *pill bugs eat* mostly decomposing vegetation -- vegetables, fruits, plants, grasses and weeds. When raising *pill bugs* in captivity, you can feed them fish flakes, apples, carrots, potatoes, lettuces and wild leaf litter." So I guess they're cleaning up the tortoises' left overs.
> 
> Well, I don't like it. I'm going to have to take the time to clean out that enclosure and start over with all clean and fresh substrate! Shop vac, here I come!


I think you can`t get rid of pill bugs even when you clean the whole enclosure and put new substrate in. The pill bugs are living everywhere ( even outside the enclosure ) and will come back in your new substrate soon. Much work with only a short success.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with the exams.
> 
> I have to admit that, on the app, I only go into subscribed threads and the CDR is top. I only go into the full list if I have time.


I love the CDR too. I go on some threads just to see what the older members answers are. And sometimes just to help a new member know that someone is listening.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Agreed [emoji173]️


The last part of that statement is so true in 2 ways. I was first welcomed in by Yavonne. Then Tom and then many others. So all of the collective input has helped me gain knowledge I couldn't find before. I can make more informed decisions for my Saphire and reminds me of old decisions that I could forget.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Actually it's quite the lazy man way to mow. Very easy driving the rider!


I did say you work like a man...


----------



## Bee62

Huhu ? Nobody there ? I can see no one in the dark. Where are you all ?


----------



## Bee62

Not the one I promised ( I have to practise some more days ) but I think a good substitude: @Cathie G 
Bridge over troubled water / Simon & Garfunkel
sung by Bee...


----------



## JoesMum

Hello Sabine!

I am on my way home from a talk about the Thames and its religious significance over the centuries. It was really interesting [emoji4]

Son and Daughter are back in Venice. They fly home tomorrow


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hello Sabine!
> 
> I am on my way home from a talk about the Thames and its religious significance over the centuries. It was really interesting [emoji4]
> 
> Son and Daughter are back in Venice. They fly home tomorrow
> View attachment 274471


Good evening Linda. Thank you for the beautiful pics you`ve posted from your last travel. It must have been a wonderful jorney.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Not the one I promised ( I have to practise some more days ) but I think a good substitude: @Cathie G
> Bridge over troubled water / Simon & Garfunkel
> sung by Bee...


I got to see it the day you posted it and yesterday some older ones of your cute little tortoises. You're right it's a good substitute. I enjoyed it. Was that a kitty wanting to sing along too?


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I got to see it the day you posted it and yesterday some older ones of your cute little tortoises. You're right it's a good substitute. I enjoyed it. Was that a kitty wanting to sing along too?


Yes, my tomcat "Mau" came to see why I was screaming so loud ......
Hey, you are following me on YouTube. That`s funny ! Thanks.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I love the hat!!! And surprise veggies are always good too. Amazing what a little poop can do [emoji23]


Oh my garsh Hahahahaha...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Yes, my tomcat "Mau" came to see why I was screaming so loud ......
> Hey, you are following me on YouTube. That`s funny ! Thanks.


Yea. I'm subscribed. When I want to listen to music I go to utube and I always check out what you're up to...


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yea. I'm subscribed. When I want to listen to music I go to utube and I always check out what you're up to...


Wow, that makes me proud. Thank you.
This evening I sang a new song. It is uploading on YouTube right now....


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Wow, that makes me proud. Thank you.
> This evening I sang a new song. It is uploading on YouTube right now....


I'll listen...and something happened today for me that I've been waiting and watching for... It's my first praying mantis of 2019. This year I got to see 2...but only got a picture of one of them.

you have to zoom to see the little baby.


----------



## Bee62

Newest....
"My heart will go on" / Celine Dion, movie music "Titanic"
sung by Bee


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’ve been (and will probably continue to be) a little quiet. A lot of last-minute social engagements. A lot of work trying to sort everything out. Traveling to Canada on July 1st. Still have dinner for class moms, daughter’s birthday party, end-of-year gifts for class teachers, friends visiting from Australia and US... Wish me luck! Miss you all. Love.



I do wish you luck... and much strength and patience.. you are missed! HUGS AND BLOODY MARYS


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Love Dolphins. [emoji3]


I heard about a killer whale swimming with dolphins around Cape Town today so I thought of you. Come to find out "killer whales" are another type of dolphins and they were just having fun.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> They may still be in there. I never saw any until I shined the flashlight in there at night. Take a look once it gets dark.


Will do.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Pill bugs like flat stones to hide under and they like high humidity / moisture. Shall I send you some German pill bugs ?


Lol. I would say yes, but that would definitely not get through customs. And may not be good for our environment. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Huhu ? Nobody there ? I can see no one in the dark. Where are you all ?


Here I am. ( Says me while waving my hands in the air vigorously!)


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Not the one I promised ( I have to practise some more days ) but I think a good substitude: @Cathie G
> Bridge over troubled water / Simon & Garfunkel
> sung by Bee...


Will listen during my lunch time.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'll listen...and something happened today for me that I've been waiting and watching for... It's my first praying mantis of 2019. This year I got to see 2...but only got a picture of one of them.
> View attachment 274473
> you have to zoom to see the little baby.


I see it. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I heard about a killer whale swimming with dolphins around Cape Town today so I thought of you. Come to find out "killer whales" are another type of dolphins and they were just having fun.


I missed that. [emoji20] I will have to see if I can find any news clips referring to it. Thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday Everyone. It is overcast and cold here today. [emoji15] And has been for the most of this week. So the torts have not had much outside time. I hope all of your Wednesday will be sunnier and warmer. Have a good one.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Not the one I promised ( I have to practise some more days ) but I think a good substitude: @Cathie G
> Bridge over troubled water / Simon & Garfunkel
> sung by Bee...



I love this! Well done Sabine [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Everyone. It is overcast and cold here today. [emoji15] And has been for the most of this week. So the torts have not had much outside time. I hope all of your Wednesday will be sunnier and warmer. Have a good one.



Welcome to the UK  That pretty much describes our summer so far... at least when it isn’t raining!

I blame the Cricket World Cup. Cricket has a legendary ability to generate bad weather here and hosting a tournament as big as this was bound to ensure we didn’t get a heatwave like last summer [emoji23]

Good mornooning everyone!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I love this! Well done Sabine [emoji7]


Thank you Linda.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew.....we are about done working on our Virginia house. A few last minute things, vacuuming up, paint touch ups, clean the gutters, etc. we are putting this property first up for Sale, and if it doesnt sell, up for Rent.


Finally, a pix of me in front of the USS Constellation during the Baltimore Floatilla


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew.....we are about done working on our Virginia house. A few last minute things, vacuuming up, paint touch ups, clean the gutters, etc. we are putting this property first up for Sale, and if it doesnt sell, up for Rent.
> 
> 
> Finally, a pix of me in front of the USS Constellation during the Baltimore Floatilla
> 
> 
> View attachment 274495



I love the tall ships. I would love to sail on one. One day maybe


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I love the tall ships. I would love to sail on one. One day maybe


They look so top heavy when under full sale. I'll never understand the logistics that keep them upright.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> They look so top heavy when under full sale. I'll never understand the logistics that keep them upright.



Ballast! Lots of rocks below the water line in the hold. (Really!)


----------



## JoesMum

I thought I’d share this news story about a school local to me from 1929 with you all.

Hopefully school behaviour policies have improved over the last 90 years. What gets me is the lack of certainty over how children she had and how many attended the school!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d share this news story about a school local to me from 1929 with you all.
> 
> Hopefully school behaviour policies have improved over the last 90 years. What gets me is the lack of certainty over how children she had and how many attended the school!
> View attachment 274541


Sheesh! We've come a long way, baby!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d share this news story about a school local to me from 1929 with you all.
> 
> Hopefully school behaviour policies have improved over the last 90 years. What gets me is the lack of certainty over how children she had and how many attended the school!
> View attachment 274541



I believe the whole thing is wrong on so many accounts!!!! But as a mother, I can say that I would not tolerate any welts on my children that I didn’t put there my self... it is a parents job to teach their children. An officials job to make sure that the parents are aware and involved to do so. Just my thoughts...


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I believe the whole thing is wrong on so many accounts!!!! But as a mother, I can say that I would not tolerate any welts on my children that I didn’t put there my self... it is a parents job to teach their children. An officials job to make sure that the parents are aware and involved to do so. Just my thoughts...



But this was 1929 and things were different then. By modern standards completely unacceptable and I struggle to see how it was acceptable then, but it was.


----------



## JoesMum

Things have gone pear-shaped for my kids. Their flight has been cancelled. The airline has put them on a flight from Milan tomorrow. At the moment they’re still kicking round the airport waiting for transport to overnight accommodation arranged by the airline.

Fortunately, under European Union Law, their accommodation and food bills will be picked up and they get compensation. It doesn’t solve the problem that both are supposed to be back at work tomorrow though.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Everyone. It is overcast and cold here today. [emoji15] And has been for the most of this week. So the torts have not had much outside time. I hope all of your Wednesday will be sunnier and warmer. Have a good one.


It's 79°f here but feels chilly because it's overcast here too. But I've had Saphire out for about 3 hours anyway. He still wasn't hiding in his hut last time I checked. It's supposed to rain this evening and tomorrow so I really wanted him to be outside today. Summer is taking forever to arrive.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Bee62 said:


> Not the one I promised ( I have to practise some more days ) but I think a good substitude: @Cathie G
> Bridge over troubled water / Simon & Garfunkel
> sung by Bee...


Great song, great singing! Beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d share this news story about a school local to me from 1929 with you all.
> 
> Hopefully school behaviour policies have improved over the last 90 years. What gets me is the lack of certainty over how children she had and how many attended the school!
> View attachment 274541


I don't believe in verbal beating either. Neither is an answer to helping little people understand their behavior is obnoxious. One day, I became so fed up that I told my 4 and 5 year old boys that I wanted to play a new game with them. I would be the baby and they would be the mommy and they agreed to play. After I laid on the floor and threw little fits demanding this that and the other, I started seeing a sheepish smile in both boys eyes. I then rested my case...


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d share this news story about a school local to me from 1929 with you all.
> 
> Hopefully school behaviour policies have improved over the last 90 years. What gets me is the lack of certainty over how children she had and how many attended the school!
> View attachment 274541


Wow! When I was in first grade the teacher, a woman, put a classmate across a chair and "spanked" him with a paddle. He had pooped in his pants more times than she would tolerate.

This was done in front of the entire class, whose desks were in a "U". He was put in the center of the "U" and beaten. 

Even though I was only 6, I've never forgotten the shame and humiliation on his face. I think he had autism, but no one knew about that then.

I even remember his name. [emoji26]


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! When I was in first grade the teacher, a woman, put a classmate across a chair and "spanked" him with a paddle. He had pooped in his pants more times than she would tolerate.
> 
> This was done in front of the entire class, whose desks were in a "U". He was put in the center of the "U" and beaten.
> 
> Even though I was only 6, I've never forgotten the shame and humiliation on his face. I think he had autism, but no one knew about that then.
> 
> I even remember his name. [emoji26]



That is so sad [emoji22] It’s a real eye-opener to how things have changed for the better


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> That is so sad [emoji22] It’s a real eye-opener to how things have changed for the better


Yes, that's true.

But at least here in the states it seems we have once again swung the pendulum too far the other way.

I am not involved in teaching or schools...heck, I've never even had any children. But I do know that discipline has all but disappeared in homes and schools. Bad behavior in school is a natural progression from bad behavior at home. It seems to me that kids run rampant these days, and many parents don't care about where their child is, what he's doing, or who his friends are.

Just go to Walmart and watch...parents have no control over their smart-mouthed, backtalking, screaming children.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! When I was in first grade the teacher, a woman, put a classmate across a chair and "spanked" him with a paddle. He had pooped in his pants more times than she would tolerate.
> 
> This was done in front of the entire class, whose desks were in a "U". He was put in the center of the "U" and beaten.
> 
> Even though I was only 6, I've never forgotten the shame and humiliation on his face. I think he had autism, but no one knew about that then.
> 
> I even remember his name. [emoji26]


That's heart breaking especially since an "adult" did it...I've seen similar behavior on the news lately under the disguise of tough love. They weren't spanking their children but they were shameing them publicly. It too much reminds me of putting them in stalks.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, that's true.
> 
> But at least here in the states it seems we have once again swung the pendulum too far the other way.
> 
> I am not involved in teaching or schools...heck, I've never even had any children. But I do know that discipline has all but disappeared in homes and schools. Bad behavior in school is a natural progression from bad behavior at home. It seems to me that kids run rampant these days, and many parents don't care about where their child is, what he's doing, or who his friends are.
> 
> Just go to Walmart and watch...parents have no control over their smart-mouthed, backtalking, screaming children.


It's probably more the lack of guidance when they are little...they are kind of like adopting a new pet. Don't do it unless you have the time to do it with patience and love. They do what they see.


----------



## Reptilony

.yad eht fo egamI


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, that's true.
> 
> But at least here in the states it seems we have once again swung the pendulum too far the other way.
> 
> I am not involved in teaching or schools...heck, I've never even had any children. But I do know that discipline has all but disappeared in homes and schools. Bad behavior in school is a natural progression from bad behavior at home. It seems to me that kids run rampant these days, and many parents don't care about where their child is, what he's doing, or who his friends are.
> 
> Just go to Walmart and watch...parents have no control over their smart-mouthed, backtalking, screaming children.



I definitely agree with that.. it’s got to be too hard on the officials who care now days because so many parents rarely do... :-((( I believe it all starts at home!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, went to the doctors today to see the results of the CT scan on my right lung. The person who read the CT says I have pulmonary fibrosis. My doctor thinks it is scarring from the 2 punctures and drain tube that was in my lung from the accident. So another CT scan and appointment in 3 months and then maybe scope my lung if there are still questions. 
So I could have stayed in my hole for another 3 months or get back to some type of a life.
Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, went to the doctors today to see the results of the CT scan on my right lung. The person who read the CT says I have pulmonary fibrosis. My doctor thinks it is scarring from the 2 punctures and drain tube that was in my lung from the accident. So another CT scan and appointment in 3 months and then maybe scope my lung if there are still questions.
> So I could have stayed in my hole for another 3 months or get back to some type of a life.
> Thank you all for your kind words.


Sheesh, Ray. It's never ending. I hope you're going to "get back to some type of a life." I've enjoyed your posts.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d share this news story about a school local to me from 1929 with you all.
> 
> Hopefully school behaviour policies have improved over the last 90 years. What gets me is the lack of certainty over how children she had and how many attended the school!
> View attachment 274541


OMW! I am glad that they have taken caning out of the school system.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Things have gone pear-shaped for my kids. Their flight has been cancelled. The airline has put them on a flight from Milan tomorrow. At the moment they’re still kicking round the airport waiting for transport to overnight accommodation arranged by the airline.
> 
> Fortunately, under European Union Law, their accommodation and food bills will be picked up and they get compensation. It doesn’t solve the problem that both are supposed to be back at work tomorrow though.


Oh dear. I am sure their work will understand. They do have an excuse.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's 79°f here but feels chilly because it's overcast here too. But I've had Saphire out for about 3 hours anyway. He still wasn't hiding in his hut last time I checked. It's supposed to rain this evening and tomorrow so I really wanted him to be outside today. Summer is taking forever to arrive.


This morning it is 7c. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't believe in verbal beating either. Neither is an answer to helping little people understand their behavior is obnoxious. One day, I became so fed up that I told my 4 and 5 year old boys that I wanted to play a new game with them. I would be the baby and they would be the mommy and they agreed to play. After I laid on the floor and threw little fits demanding this that and the other, I started seeing a sheepish smile in both boys eyes. I then rested my case...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] That is certainly one way to do it. When my boys were very young they got hidings. When they were old enough to miss something they then had their favorite toy or whatever it was that they really wanted, taken away from them.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! When I was in first grade the teacher, a woman, put a classmate across a chair and "spanked" him with a paddle. He had pooped in his pants more times than she would tolerate.
> 
> This was done in front of the entire class, whose desks were in a "U". He was put in the center of the "U" and beaten.
> 
> Even though I was only 6, I've never forgotten the shame and humiliation on his face. I think he had autism, but no one knew about that then.
> 
> I even remember his name. [emoji26]


Oh shame.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, that's true.
> 
> But at least here in the states it seems we have once again swung the pendulum too far the other way.
> 
> I am not involved in teaching or schools...heck, I've never even had any children. But I do know that discipline has all but disappeared in homes and schools. Bad behavior in school is a natural progression from bad behavior at home. It seems to me that kids run rampant these days, and many parents don't care about where their child is, what he's doing, or who his friends are.
> 
> Just go to Walmart and watch...parents have no control over their smart-mouthed, backtalking, screaming children.


I really do think that discipline is a very important part of bringing up children, the problem is parents either don't exercise enough of it or go too far.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> .yad eht fo egamI
> View attachment 274571


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, went to the doctors today to see the results of the CT scan on my right lung. The person who read the CT says I have pulmonary fibrosis. My doctor thinks it is scarring from the 2 punctures and drain tube that was in my lung from the accident. So another CT scan and appointment in 3 months and then maybe scope my lung if there are still questions.
> So I could have stayed in my hole for another 3 months or get back to some type of a life.
> Thank you all for your kind words.



Hello Ray. Poor you  We are all rooting for you in the CDR. I hope you are able to move forward soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. My offspring are crammed in a 7 seater taxi heading for Milan. It doesn’t sound comfortable particularly for 6’6” son. Hopefully they’ll be there in around three hours.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. My offspring are crammed in a 7 seater taxi heading for Milan. It doesn’t sound comfortable particularly for 6’6” son. Hopefully they’ll be there in around three hours.


What an awful way to finish up a trip that looks like it was perfect!

BTW, I love that your son and daughter travel together. With so many problems in families, it's refreshing to hear about one that isn't at war with each other.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, that's true.
> 
> But at least here in the states it seems we have once again swung the pendulum too far the other way.
> 
> I am not involved in teaching or schools...heck, I've never even had any children. But I do know that discipline has all but disappeared in homes and schools. Bad behavior in school is a natural progression from bad behavior at home. It seems to me that kids run rampant these days, and many parents don't care about where their child is, what he's doing, or who his friends are.
> 
> Just go to Walmart and watch...parents have no control over their smart-mouthed, backtalking, screaming children.


And this telescopes to no respect for other people or other people's property.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] That is certainly one way to do it. When my boys were very young they got hidings. When they were old enough to miss something they then had their favorite toy or whatever it was that they really wanted, taken away from them.


Many, many, MANY years ago, my kids got an open palm smack on their bottom when they mis-behaved.


----------



## JoesMum

Good news. My offspring finally landed in the UK about an hour ago and are now making their way to their respective homes. It is a shame there was such a chaotic end to such a lovely holiday. At least they have time to organise themselves before returning to work tomorrow.

And I went to my yoga class for the first time since my knee and leg went black and blue. It was good to be able to move with reasonable ease again


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, went to the doctors today to see the results of the CT scan on my right lung. The person who read the CT says I have pulmonary fibrosis. My doctor thinks it is scarring from the 2 punctures and drain tube that was in my lung from the accident. So another CT scan and appointment in 3 months and then maybe scope my lung if there are still questions.
> So I could have stayed in my hole for another 3 months or get back to some type of a life.
> Thank you all for your kind words.



Glad you popped in! God is with you Ray and we are too! How is Opo handling all this?? [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Many, many, MANY years ago, my kids got an open palm smack on their bottom when they mis-behaved.



And mine still do) but they know they are loved and it reflects in their behavior to others!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good news. My offspring finally landed in the UK about an hour ago and are now making their way to their respective homes. It is a shame there was such a chaotic end to such a lovely holiday. At least they have time to organise themselves before returning to work tomorrow.
> 
> And I went to my yoga class for the first time since my knee and leg went black and blue. It was good to be able to move with reasonable ease again



That is all good! They had lovely travels so the hectic end was probably worth it. Glad your back on track physically too!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh, Ray. It's never ending. I hope you're going to "get back to some type of a life." I've enjoyed your posts.


Thanks Yvonne, it is getting overwhelming. 
I have been reading the emails that TFO sends. There was a thread you had posted about rescues you have had with deformed shells. That night I had a dream that I came across a bunch of tortoises with deformed shells. I picked one up and it tried to bite me and then turned into a snake. Then I kept finding torts under the snow. That's all I remember. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hello Ray. Poor you  We are all rooting for you in the CDR. I hope you are able to move forward soon.


Thank you, that is my goal to get back the fight I had after the accident. I missed the TFO members but decided to get back here. I was hoping for a more definitive diagnosis but have confidence with what my doctor thinks. 3 more months I should have a better diagnosis.


----------



## Ben02

Selma had a calcium craving today. It’s a shame the weathers not great today to get the maximum benefit of all that calcium. 

Torts have been a great help to me through my exams. They really chill me out when I’m worried........ except when they are the source of the anxiety *cough* Marge *cough*


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Welcome to the UK  That pretty much describes our summer so far... at least when it isn’t raining!
> 
> I blame the Cricket World Cup. Cricket has a legendary ability to generate bad weather here and hosting a tournament as big as this was bound to ensure we didn’t get a heatwave like last summer [emoji23]
> 
> Good mornooning everyone!



Tell me about it! When we had the cricket tournament here, it was awful weather. A scorching 23C /73F! My face burned! [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, went to the doctors today to see the results of the CT scan on my right lung. The person who read the CT says I have pulmonary fibrosis. My doctor thinks it is scarring from the 2 punctures and drain tube that was in my lung from the accident. So another CT scan and appointment in 3 months and then maybe scope my lung if there are still questions.
> So I could have stayed in my hole for another 3 months or get back to some type of a life.
> Thank you all for your kind words.


I've been thinking of you, Rose, and Opo and I'm sooo glad to see you posting again. Keep being a tortoise...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] That is certainly one way to do it. When my boys were very young they got hidings. When they were old enough to miss something they then had their favorite toy or whatever it was that they really wanted, taken away from them.


Yep, I'm only proud of that day because I managed to outsmart them for once...little buggers...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Tell me about it! When we had the cricket tournament here, it was awful weather. A scorching 23C /73F! My face burned! [emoji23]


I'd be wearing a jacket or long sleeves at least!!! I get cold if it's under 78°f...and forget winter in Ohio. I can't stick even my nose out the door.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good news. My offspring finally landed in the UK about an hour ago and are now making their way to their respective homes. It is a shame there was such a chaotic end to such a lovely holiday. At least they have time to organise themselves before returning to work tomorrow.
> 
> And I went to my yoga class for the first time since my knee and leg went black and blue. It was good to be able to move with reasonable ease again


Wonderful news...on both issues...but especially that your leg is doing better.


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji851]
I hope everyone is well.
I’m sorry I’ve been MIA I’m recovering from eye surgery. Feeling a bit under the weather [emoji58]
Talk soon [emoji173]️


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I definitely agree with that.. it’s got to be too hard on the officials who care now days because so many parents rarely do... :-((( I believe it all starts at home!


Yes and the good teachers too.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> .yad eht fo egamI
> View attachment 274571


I've been missing you...and your posts...but I don't know what yad eht fo egaml means in English.


----------



## Cathie G

I also miss Tricia Stringer and wondering were she is. Didn't she recently move to Oklahoma? I might not remember correctly.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> I've been missing you...and your posts...but I don't know what yad eht fo egaml means in English.



Read it backwards[emoji854]. It’s hard to keep up with the cdr...


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> I hope everyone is well.
> I’m sorry I’ve been MIA I’m recovering from eye surgery. Feeling a bit under the weather [emoji58]
> Talk soon [emoji173]️



Awww... Sorry Noel! I hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> I hope everyone is well.
> I’m sorry I’ve been MIA I’m recovering from eye surgery. Feeling a bit under the weather [emoji58]
> Talk soon [emoji173]️



How did it go? Hopefully you will be able to focus on us soon


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday Everyone. And yes that includes Montgomery, Willy and Silly, the hedgehogs and the Snow leopard. My car says it is 5c degrees this morning. Brrrrr. And I totally believe it. There was ice on my car this morning and ice on the school's race track.[emoji33] [emoji33] But I am taking comfort in the fact that if I cannot be warm on this side, you guys must at least be getting warmer on your side. 

England is up today in the cricket. Good luck Linda. I hope your team does well. 

It is a busy weekend. Acupuncture tonight, baby sitting our nephew tonight as well, then said nephew's Mom's 40th birthday tomorrow night. And then Sunday doing odds and ends at home. 
Have a fantastic Supa Dupa Friday !!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. JoesDad and I are off to watch more cricket today. England v West Indies in Southampton. As that’s very close to where daughter lives we will take her out for dinner this evening.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, went to the doctors today to see the results of the CT scan on my right lung. The person who read the CT says I have pulmonary fibrosis. My doctor thinks it is scarring from the 2 punctures and drain tube that was in my lung from the accident. So another CT scan and appointment in 3 months and then maybe scope my lung if there are still questions.
> So I could have stayed in my hole for another 3 months or get back to some type of a life.
> Thank you all for your kind words.


Oh no Ray. You just don't catch a break, do you. At some point it has to get better for you, and I really hope it is sooner rather than later. How is Opo doing?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. My offspring are crammed in a 7 seater taxi heading for Milan. It doesn’t sound comfortable particularly for 6’6” son. Hopefully they’ll be there in around three hours.


Good luck to your offspring.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Many, many, MANY years ago, my kids got an open palm smack on their bottom when they mis-behaved.


Same here. I never used anything other than my own hand. I believe that if you cannot use your own hand then you shouldn't use anything.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good news. My offspring finally landed in the UK about an hour ago and are now making their way to their respective homes. It is a shame there was such a chaotic end to such a lovely holiday. At least they have time to organise themselves before returning to work tomorrow.
> 
> And I went to my yoga class for the first time since my knee and leg went black and blue. It was good to be able to move with reasonable ease again


Yay on the safe return and well done on the yoga. That is awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, it is getting overwhelming.
> I have been reading the emails that TFO sends. There was a thread you had posted about rescues you have had with deformed shells. That night I had a dream that I came across a bunch of tortoises with deformed shells. I picked one up and it tried to bite me and then turned into a snake. Then I kept finding torts under the snow. That's all I remember. LOL


Mmmm there must be some meaning somewhere in that dream.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, that is my goal to get back the fight I had after the accident. I missed the TFO members but decided to get back here. I was hoping for a more definitive diagnosis but have confidence with what my doctor thinks. 3 more months I should have a better diagnosis.


I hope so too. And if it gets too overwhelming, then just climb the horse with no name and take a ride into the desert of going nowhere. Ride around aimlessly and enjoy the peace and calm for a while, recharge your batteries and when you feel slightly better make your way back home again. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Selma had a calcium craving today. It’s a shame the weathers not great today to get the maximum benefit of all that calcium.
> 
> Torts have been a great help to me through my exams. They really chill me out when I’m worried........ except when they are the source of the anxiety *cough* Marge *cough*


Oh Marge, Marge, Marge. Stop stressing your Dad out!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yep, I'm only proud of that day because I managed to outsmart them for once...little buggers...


You have to take your victories where you can. I have always maintained that if you want to learn how to manipulate, then take lessons from kids. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> I hope everyone is well.
> I’m sorry I’ve been MIA I’m recovering from eye surgery. Feeling a bit under the weather [emoji58]
> Talk soon [emoji173]️


Oh Shame Noel. Get well and come back to us soon. We miss you.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Read it backwards[emoji854]. It’s hard to keep up with the cdr...


Whahahaha. I got it now. Image of the day. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Another member missing is Lyn. Is she still busy with the wedding? I hope all is okay. @LynW where are you? Come back to us.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Another member missing is Lyn. Is she still busy with the wedding? I hope all is okay. @LynW where are you? Come back to us.


Good morning Carol!
The wedding was lovely - quite informal and a good time was had by all.
The brides family and friends from Ohio and other parts of the world all seemed to enjoy themselves before returning home a couple of days ago
Her Dad was quite emotional as his wife died suddenly just before Xmas so it was a difficult time for him, having to travel here and see his first daughter married without her by his side, but he was well supported by everyone and got through it.
A couple of days after it were also spent with family who had traveled to Wales and I've been busy this week running around returning the 5 jackets I bought. 

I hope everyone is OK here, I see I have a few pages to catch up on here so I'd better get cracking.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. JoesDad and I are off to watch more cricket today. England v West Indies in Southampton. As that’s very close to where daughter lives we will take her out for dinner this evening.


Have a lovely (and hopefully dry) day!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Friday Everyone. And yes that includes Montgomery, Willy and Silly, the hedgehogs and the Snow leopard. My car says it is 5c degrees this morning. Brrrrr. And I totally believe it. There was ice on my car this morning and ice on the school's race track.[emoji33] [emoji33] But I am taking comfort in the fact that if I cannot be warm on this side, you guys must at least be getting warmer on your side.
> 
> England is up today in the cricket. Good luck Linda. I hope your team does well.
> 
> It is a busy weekend. Acupuncture tonight, baby sitting our nephew tonight as well, then said nephew's Mom's 40th birthday tomorrow night. And then Sunday doing odds and ends at home.
> Have a fantastic Supa Dupa Friday !!!
> View attachment 274669


Happy Friday to you too Carol, sounds like a busy day . Hope the acupuncture and babysitting go well.
Our temps are not much better than yours with a high of on;y 15C expected again today. I don't mind the cooler temps but I would like a few dry days to catch up with some garden work.
Is there a party for the 40th birthday? If so enjoy the celebrations tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> I hope everyone is well.
> I’m sorry I’ve been MIA I’m recovering from eye surgery. Feeling a bit under the weather [emoji58]
> Talk soon [emoji173]️


Hope all has gone well with the surgery Noel and that they have managed to improve your sight.
Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.
Maybe the anesthetic has upset you, but hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I really do think that discipline is a very important part of bringing up children, the problem is parents either don't exercise enough of it or go too far.


Very true, too many parents rely on bribing their kids to behave with treats and then they soon learn to get what they want by misbehaving and having tantrums.
Many parents make a rod for their own back that way and wonder why they have naughty kids!
We see it all the time in school, but unlike their parents we don't give in to tempers.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I thought I’d share this news story about a school local to me from 1929 with you all.
> 
> Hopefully school behaviour policies have improved over the last 90 years. What gets me is the lack of certainty over how children she had and how many attended the school!
> View attachment 274541



Thankfully times have changed, although maybe a bit too far the other way now where teachers are worried about even saying the wrong thing to pupils now in case the parents accuse them of verbal abuse. It just depends on how supportive parents are; sadly many are anti school and love to cause trouble regardless of their own child's behaviour.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Carol!
> The wedding was lovely - quite informal and a good time was had by all.
> The brides family and friends from Ohio and other parts of the world all seemed to enjoy themselves before returning home a couple of days ago
> Her Dad was quite emotional as his wife died suddenly just before Xmas so it was a difficult time for him, having to travel here and see his first daughter married without her by his side, but he was well supported by everyone and got through it.
> A couple of days after it were also spent with family who had traveled to Wales and I've been busy this week running around returning the 5 jackets I bought.
> 
> I hope everyone is OK here, I see I have a few pages to catch up on here so I'd better get cracking.


And she is back. 
I am glad that all went well with the wedding.


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> .yad eht fo egamI
> View attachment 274571


Why the long face?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. JoesDad and I are off to watch more cricket today. England v West Indies in Southampton. As that’s very close to where daughter lives we will take her out for dinner this evening.


oohh Lucky daughter. Can I come too?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, went to the doctors today to see the results of the CT scan on my right lung. The person who read the CT says I have pulmonary fibrosis. My doctor thinks it is scarring from the 2 punctures and drain tube that was in my lung from the accident. So another CT scan and appointment in 3 months and then maybe scope my lung if there are still questions.
> So I could have stayed in my hole for another 3 months or get back to some type of a life.
> Thank you all for your kind words.


Sorry to hear that Ray but if there is a bright side it doesn't sound as if they are too worried, although that doesn't make it any easier for you I'm sure. 
I hope you do manage to get some normality in your life and that we'll see you in the CDR more often.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Newest....
> "My heart will go on" / Celine Dion, movie music "Titanic"
> sung by Bee


Beautiful as ever Bee!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy Friday to you too Carol, sounds like a busy day . Hope the acupuncture and babysitting go well.
> Our temps are not much better than yours with a high of on;y 15C expected again today. I don't mind the cooler temps but I would like a few dry days to catch up with some garden work.
> Is there a party for the 40th birthday? If so enjoy the celebrations tomorrow.


Thank you and Yes there is a party. But the older I get the more I am happy to just stay at home.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Not the one I promised ( I have to practise some more days ) but I think a good substitude: @Cathie G
> Bridge over troubled water / Simon & Garfunkel
> sung by Bee...


Another one of my favourites sung beautifully, thank you Bee!
You are spoiling us with 2 songs.


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji851]
> View attachment 274414
> View attachment 274415


Love these pics!
The giraffe must have seen an opportunity for a good scratch!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I’ve been (and will probably continue to be) a little quiet. A lot of last-minute social engagements. A lot of work trying to sort everything out. Traveling to Canada on July 1st. Still have dinner for class moms, daughter’s birthday party, end-of-year gifts for class teachers, friends visiting from Australia and US... Wish me luck! Miss you all. Love.


A very busy time for you Lena!
I hope all goes well with the packing and final goodbyes!
You know where we are when you have a spare minute.
Thinking of you!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I drove my toy riding mower back and forth in the two pastures this a.m. It's supposed to be about 103F so I tried to get out there before lunch time.
> 
> I shaded my body as much as I could:
> 
> View attachment 274390
> 
> 
> (I've GOT to remember to smile - and maybe a dab of lipstick. Geez, I look like a man!)
> 
> Because I no longer have horses and grassy pastures mean extra work for me, I've kept the pastures just bare dirt the last several years. In the spring I spray with Round-up. I usually have to spray a couple times, as seeds sprout at different temperatures. But this past winter I have a terrible sprouting of horseweed. Horseweed is almost impossible to kill unless you can spray it when it's a baby. But we had too many rainy or windy days and I couldn't get out there to spray. So a month or so ago I mowed it, then waited a couple days so leaves could sprout on the cut stems, then I sprayed it. But the Round-up didn't work. This a.m. when I started mowing, some of the plants were about 2' tall. My two pastures are just this side of the white rail fence:
> 
> View attachment 274389
> 
> 
> And as I was driving back towards the house I spotted this growing on the other side of the fence in the manure pile:
> 
> View attachment 274388
> 
> 
> I think it's a banana squash. Now I have to remember to turn on the water occasionally so it will grow.


Lovely bit of land!
Would it be worth you renting it out to someone with horses or some other grazers to help keep the grass and weeds down?


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Love the hat Yvonne!! You did a lovely job mowing!!
> 
> I sure hope you can stay cool!!
> We only hit 90’s today. The weather went from chilly to hot over night!!
> I guess it’s summer now!!


I wish someone would tell the UK that!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to be a bit quiet of the TFO for a week or so, my exams are quite stressful at the moment and seeing unwell tortoises on the health section is a bit more stressful than usual maybe because I’ve got a lot going on, haha.I’ll pop in to the jolly CDR a couple times to see what your getting up to. I’ll be back next Monday as exams finish, yay


Last day today Ben!
I hope all has gone well. 
My parents used to say that they didn't care what results I ended up with as long as I had tried my best (I'm not sure I always did though!! )
Enjoy a relaxing weekend - and then the dreaded wait for results begins!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I haven't been able to find you and see how much fun you had at the wedding...


Thanks Cathie,
I've been busy this week but a good time was had by all and although the weather was chilly and windy it stayed dry so we were very lucky.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Then right at the top there is a hut where we all had a glass of muscadale port and some dried fruit. We were also fine above the clouds and got some sun. There was an old wood stove inside, but sadly it was not on. [emoji20]
> After the snacks and drink and photo opportunities. We all got back on the tractor and went back down to enjoy a potjie lunch.
> View attachment 274294
> View attachment 274295
> View attachment 274296
> View attachment 274297
> View attachment 274298
> View attachment 274299
> View attachment 274300


Wow - amazing pics from above the clouds!
Looks like a great place for a get together!
Glad you had a good weekend.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Last day today Ben!
> I hope all has gone well.
> My parents used to say that they didn't care what results I ended up with as long as I had tried my best (I'm not sure I always did though!! )
> Enjoy a relaxing weekend - and then the dreaded wait for results begins!


My mums like that but my dads a bit stricter haha, I’m going to try and forget about results until August....... I’ll try at least


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Happy Sunday from Margo


She looks like she's having a good laugh at something there!


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> I hope everyone is well.
> I’m sorry I’ve been MIA I’m recovering from eye surgery. Feeling a bit under the weather [emoji58]
> Talk soon [emoji173]️


this was because of the double vision, right? Well, get well soon. Hopefully this surgery will have fixed the problem and you'll be good as new soon!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I've been missing you...and your posts...but I don't know what yad eht fo egaml means in English.


I think it's backwards - "Image of the day"


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bee62 : I accidentally caught my foot in the cord plugging in my speakers and pulled it out of the computer. If I want to plug it back in I have to lay on the floor with a flashlight. I'm not up to that at the moment, but I promise, I'll listen to your two songs just as soon as I can make myself get down there and plug in the cord! At any rate, thank you so much for singing for us. I really do enjoy it.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> How did it go? Hopefully you will be able to focus on us soon



It went well. The surgeon had to remove quite a bit of scar tissue. He feels that is what caused my eye from moving into the correct position. He also tightened up the one muscle. Hopefully that’s the last surgery. [emoji4]

On positive note, I did get my CDL permit YAY! I’m one step closer to getting my promotion at work. I’m going to be doing what Jacqui’s husband does.


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Hope all has gone well with the surgery Noel and that they have managed to improve your sight.
> Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.
> Maybe the anesthetic has upset you, but hope you are feeling better soon.



Hi Lyn, I’m feeling much better.
The anesthesia makes me nauseous, but I’m good now [emoji851]
It sounds like you had a wonderful time at the wedding and it was beautiful [emoji1]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> this was because of the double vision, right? Well, get well soon. Hopefully this surgery will have fixed the problem and you'll be good as new soon!!!



Yes ma’am it was for that [emoji4]
The eye is straighter. It will take a couple weeks to see if the double vision will go away completely


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> It went well. The surgeon had to remove quite a bit of scar tissue. He feels that is what caused my eye from moving into the correct position. He also tightened up the one muscle. Hopefully that’s the last surgery. [emoji4]
> 
> On positive note, I did get my CDL permit YAY! I’m one step closer to getting my promotion at work. I’m going to be doing what Jacqui’s husband does.


Oh no! Long haul truck driver? Who's going to take care of your animals while your on the road?


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! Long haul truck driver? Who's going to take care of your animals while your on the road?



Oh, it’s just local work. Sorry for the confusion. The farthest I will go will be Las Vegas, Kingman or EL Paseo. I don’t want to do sleeper runs. UPS doesn’t want me doing that [emoji38]


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finally bit the bullet and called The Weedman. We had such a wet winter that the weeds around the property have gotten way ahead of me. I got an estimate from this weed company to spray and kill all the weeds. It will only be about $150 to do the whole property outside the tortoise yards. That's really not a bad price considering it's about an acre of land. So now I'm going to set aside a few bucks every payday and save up to have them do a pre-emergent spray in the Fall so I won't have this problem again. I don't know why the pre-emergent costs so much more than the kill shot does, but to spray in the fall it's going to be about $450. This is a big load off my mind. I've been having to go out there every morning and 'drive' the line trimmer until the battery dies. That's just too much work for me at the expense of leaving my other chores un done. So now I can get back to cutting firewood, picking up tortoise poop, scrubbing waterers, putting tools away, taking plants out of the greenhouse, repotting and pruning plants, mowing tortoise yards, trimming branches off trees, cleaning up the trash people have tossed out of car windows, inspecting turtles and tortoises. . . I'm getting tired just thinking about it. Maybe I'll just go back to bed!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and called The Weedman. We had such a wet winter that the weeds around the property have gotten way ahead of me. I got an estimate from this weed company to spray and kill all the weeds. It will only be about $150 to do the whole property outside the tortoise yards. That's really not a bad price considering it's about an acre of land. So now I'm going to set aside a few bucks every payday and save up to have them do a pre-emergent spray in the Fall so I won't have this problem again. I don't know why the pre-emergent costs so much more than the kill shot does, but to spray in the fall it's going to be about $450. This is a big load off my mind. I've been having to go out there every morning and 'drive' the line trimmer until the battery dies. That's just too much work for me at the expense of leaving my other chores un done. So now I can get back to cutting firewood, picking up tortoise poop, scrubbing waterers, putting tools away, taking plants out of the greenhouse, repotting and pruning plants, mowing tortoise yards, trimming branches off trees, cleaning up the trash people have tossed out of car windows, inspecting turtles and tortoises. . . I'm getting tired just thinking about it. Maybe I'll just go back to bed!



Have fun my friend [emoji4]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday [emoji38]


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh no Ray. You just don't catch a break, do you. At some point it has to get better for you, and I really hope it is sooner rather than later. How is Opo doing?


Opo is doing good. When I was in my dark hole I was thinking about getting rid of Opo. I also told ZEROPILOT that I am not able to take Wild Child. I just don't know what the future will bring. 
Anyways a few of Opo's antics and he changed my mind.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Glad you popped in! God is with you Ray and we are too! How is Opo handling all this?? [emoji6]


Thanks Ellie May, for awhile my wife was tending to Opo. She said there were a few days that Opo stayed in his tunnel all day. She kept saying Opo missed me. At that time I was pondering on getting rid of Opo and was distancing myself. Strange thoughts creep in your head when you're in a dark hole. 
Anyways all is good with Opo still persistent, stubborn and demanding and also cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May, for awhile my wife was tending to Opo. She said there were a few days that Opo stayed in his tunnel all day. She kept saying Opo missed me. At that time I was pondering on getting rid of Opo and was distancing myself. Strange thoughts creep in your head when you're in a dark hole.
> Anyways all is good with Opo still persistent, stubborn and demanding and also cute.



Glad that you are back here Ray!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m beat. Two weeks of solid house maintenance top to bottom to get our Townhouse in Virginia on the market today! 

Everything is clean, tidy, replaced, refreshed and all repainted, inside and out! Refreshed the cozy garden, powerwashed everything outside. Shampooed the carpets, replaced/updated smoke detectors, replaced furnace filters, powerwashed and stained the deck, 10 bags of mulch to the garden, new plants, 6 bags of stone to the walkway, painted the fence, replaced toilet seats x 3, replaced all lightbulbs, installed a new clean outdoor light, rebuilt a water/planter retaining wall, repainted interior of garage. Installed new drapes, recaulked the showers and bath areas. Windows cleaned. Repaired, repainted exterior porch column.

Wifey finishing off one last floor of vacuuming.....and we’re ready for an Open House tomorrow.

Time to now cut some grass today at our real home....(the messy one) !

Sully never missed us, had her meals and enjoyed the rain, sun and humid conditions.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Carol!
> The wedding was lovely - quite informal and a good time was had by all.
> The brides family and friends from Ohio and other parts of the world all seemed to enjoy themselves before returning home a couple of days ago
> Her Dad was quite emotional as his wife died suddenly just before Xmas so it was a difficult time for him, having to travel here and see his first daughter married without her by his side, but he was well supported by everyone and got through it.
> A couple of days after it were also spent with family who had traveled to Wales and I've been busy this week running around returning the 5 jackets I bought.
> 
> I hope everyone is OK here, I see I have a few pages to catch up on here so I'd better get cracking.


I'm glad you're back and sounds like you had some fun...and also it sounds like you're getting back to what must have been your busyness as a teacher.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m beat. Two weeks of solid house maintenance top to bottom to get our Townhouse in Virginia on the market today!
> 
> Everything is clean, tidy, replaced, refreshed and all repainted, inside and out! Refreshed the cozy garden, powerwashed everything outside. Shampooed the carpets, replaced/updated smoke detectors, replaced furnace filters, powerwashed and stained the deck, 10 bags of mulch to the garden, new plants, 6 bags of stone to the walkway, painted the fence, replaced toilet seats x 3, replaced all lightbulbs, installed a new clean outdoor light, rebuilt a water/planter retaining wall, repainted interior of garage. Installed new drapes, recaulked the showers and bath areas. Windows cleaned. Repaired, repainted exterior porch column.
> 
> Wifey finishing off one last floor of vacuuming.....and we’re ready for an Open House tomorrow.
> 
> Time to now cut some grass today at our real home....(the messy one) !
> 
> Sully never missed us, had her meals and enjoyed the rain, sun and humid conditions.


Good luck with your open house! I don't know how you keep up with it all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m beat. Two weeks of solid house maintenance top to bottom to get our Townhouse in Virginia on the market today!
> 
> Everything is clean, tidy, replaced, refreshed and all repainted, inside and out! Refreshed the cozy garden, powerwashed everything outside. Shampooed the carpets, replaced/updated smoke detectors, replaced furnace filters, powerwashed and stained the deck, 10 bags of mulch to the garden, new plants, 6 bags of stone to the walkway, painted the fence, replaced toilet seats x 3, replaced all lightbulbs, installed a new clean outdoor light, rebuilt a water/planter retaining wall, repainted interior of garage. Installed new drapes, recaulked the showers and bath areas. Windows cleaned. Repaired, repainted exterior porch column.
> 
> Wifey finishing off one last floor of vacuuming.....and we’re ready for an Open House tomorrow.
> 
> Time to now cut some grass today at our real home....(the messy one) !
> 
> Sully never missed us, had her meals and enjoyed the rain, sun and humid conditions.


And now you want to move in and keep it for yourselvrs!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Mmmm there must be some meaning somewhere in that dream.





CarolM said:


> Mmmm there must be some meaning somewhere in that dream.


Yes and for people that love tortoises not a hard one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> And now you want to move in and keep it for yourselvrs!!!



Nagh...id get bored very quickly. Very small fenced in garden. Good for a “city slicker” who travels, works a lot of hours and doesnt want or need a big grassy lawn to maintain.

The “garden”


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Read it backwards[emoji854]. It’s hard to keep up with the cdr...


Ohh...and hear I thought it was about good old horse sense. Have a bagel and cream cheese with lots of coffee for breakfast! And lots of CDR too.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m beat. Two weeks of solid house maintenance top to bottom to get our Townhouse in Virginia on the market today!
> 
> Everything is clean, tidy, replaced, refreshed and all repainted, inside and out! Refreshed the cozy garden, powerwashed everything outside. Shampooed the carpets, replaced/updated smoke detectors, replaced furnace filters, powerwashed and stained the deck, 10 bags of mulch to the garden, new plants, 6 bags of stone to the walkway, painted the fence, replaced toilet seats x 3, replaced all lightbulbs, installed a new clean outdoor light, rebuilt a water/planter retaining wall, repainted interior of garage. Installed new drapes, recaulked the showers and bath areas. Windows cleaned. Repaired, repainted exterior porch column.
> 
> Wifey finishing off one last floor of vacuuming.....and we’re ready for an Open House tomorrow.
> 
> Time to now cut some grass today at our real home....(the messy one) !
> 
> Sully never missed us, had her meals and enjoyed the rain, sun and humid conditions.


Good luck with that!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with that!



Thanks! Long days, early starts and no internet! Yikes


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is doing good. When I was in my dark hole I was thinking about getting rid of Opo. I also told ZEROPILOT that I am not able to take Wild Child. I just don't know what the future will bring.
> Anyways a few of Opo's antics and he changed my mind.


I'm glad you are feeling better now Ray.
I only have to see Lola's funny face looking up at me to cheer myself up.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> I've never had one, but have always wanted a standard poodle. My aunt and uncle had one for many years.


We had a poodle when I was growing up. The first was a black miniature I think rather than a toy (not the smallest anyway)he was called Pete the Poodle. My sisters also bought my dad an apricot of the same size a few years after we lost Pete. That one was called Sandy and they were both very intelligent dogs.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : I accidentally caught my foot in the cord plugging in my speakers and pulled it out of the computer. If I want to plug it back in I have to lay on the floor with a flashlight. I'm not up to that at the moment, but I promise, I'll listen to your two songs just as soon as I can make myself get down there and plug in the cord! At any rate, thank you so much for singing for us. I really do enjoy it.


That sucks. You're probably a little like me then. I can get on the floor easy...it's getting up that's the problem. I can almost hear me yelling to my life alert thingy..."no I got on the floor and got stuck and I can't get up!"


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is doing good. When I was in my dark hole I was thinking about getting rid of Opo. I also told ZEROPILOT that I am not able to take Wild Child. I just don't know what the future will bring.
> Anyways a few of Opo's antics and he changed my mind.


Hello Ray opo! And your Rose. My little Saphire keeps me determined also.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May, for awhile my wife was tending to Opo. She said there were a few days that Opo stayed in his tunnel all day. She kept saying Opo missed me. At that time I was pondering on getting rid of Opo and was distancing myself. Strange thoughts creep in your head when you're in a dark hole.
> Anyways all is good with Opo still persistent, stubborn and demanding and also cute.



I understand strange thoughts though I can’t imagine the struggles you must go through... I know it’s got to be hard to give a crap lots of times... but I hope you do. I’m sure your wife and many others depend on you in ways you dont even realize. It seems like your pulling yourself right around now and I betcha Opo is sure glad[emoji16].... I’d like to hear more about those antics of his that cheered u up)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m beat. Two weeks of solid house maintenance top to bottom to get our Townhouse in Virginia on the market today!
> 
> Everything is clean, tidy, replaced, refreshed and all repainted, inside and out! Refreshed the cozy garden, powerwashed everything outside. Shampooed the carpets, replaced/updated smoke detectors, replaced furnace filters, powerwashed and stained the deck, 10 bags of mulch to the garden, new plants, 6 bags of stone to the walkway, painted the fence, replaced toilet seats x 3, replaced all lightbulbs, installed a new clean outdoor light, rebuilt a water/planter retaining wall, repainted interior of garage. Installed new drapes, recaulked the showers and bath areas. Windows cleaned. Repaired, repainted exterior porch column.
> 
> Wifey finishing off one last floor of vacuuming.....and we’re ready for an Open House tomorrow.
> 
> Time to now cut some grass today at our real home....(the messy one) !
> 
> Sully never missed us, had her meals and enjoyed the rain, sun and humid conditions.



Crap! That reads like a years worth of maintenance crammed into one weekend!!! I’m wondering if you and wifey are super heroes in disguise??


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better now Ray.
> I only have to see Lola's funny face looking up at me to cheer myself up.
> View attachment 274727



Awww[emoji177]. Luv me some Lola Pics


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That sucks. You're probably a little like me then. I can get on the floor easy...it's getting up that's the problem. I can almost hear me yelling to my life alert thingy..."no I got on the floor and got stuck and I can't get up!"



LOL!!! The joke that never gets old [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Good for a “city slicker” who travels, works a lot of hours and doesnt want or need a big grassy lawn to maintain.
> 
> The “garden”
> 
> View attachment 274711



Hmmm...I think I'm on a forum with a guy who used to be just like that. [emoji57]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and called The Weedman. We had such a wet winter that the weeds around the property have gotten way ahead of me. I got an estimate from this weed company to spray and kill all the weeds. It will only be about $150 to do the whole property outside the tortoise yards. That's really not a bad price considering it's about an acre of land. So now I'm going to set aside a few bucks every payday and save up to have them do a pre-emergent spray in the Fall so I won't have this problem again. I don't know why the pre-emergent costs so much more than the kill shot does, but to spray in the fall it's going to be about $450. This is a big load off my mind. I've been having to go out there every morning and 'drive' the line trimmer until the battery dies. That's just too much work for me at the expense of leaving my other chores un done. So now I can get back to cutting firewood, picking up tortoise poop, scrubbing waterers, putting tools away, taking plants out of the greenhouse, repotting and pruning plants, mowing tortoise yards, trimming branches off trees, cleaning up the trash people have tossed out of car windows, inspecting turtles and tortoises. . . I'm getting tired just thinking about it. Maybe I'll just go back to bed!



Is there any problem with just letting it run wild? You don’t use it for torts and it’s much better for wildlife such as our all-important bees when left unsprayed.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m beat. Two weeks of solid house maintenance top to bottom to get our Townhouse in Virginia on the market today!
> 
> Everything is clean, tidy, replaced, refreshed and all repainted, inside and out! Refreshed the cozy garden, powerwashed everything outside. Shampooed the carpets, replaced/updated smoke detectors, replaced furnace filters, powerwashed and stained the deck, 10 bags of mulch to the garden, new plants, 6 bags of stone to the walkway, painted the fence, replaced toilet seats x 3, replaced all lightbulbs, installed a new clean outdoor light, rebuilt a water/planter retaining wall, repainted interior of garage. Installed new drapes, recaulked the showers and bath areas. Windows cleaned. Repaired, repainted exterior porch column.
> 
> Wifey finishing off one last floor of vacuuming.....and we’re ready for an Open House tomorrow.
> 
> Time to now cut some grass today at our real home....(the messy one) !
> 
> Sully never missed us, had her meals and enjoyed the rain, sun and humid conditions.



It must look great now! You probably need some kayak trips to recover!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We stayed over with Daughter after watching England win the cricket yesterday. We took her out to dinner and today she’s taking us to see her Dornouse nestbox site


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> Great song, great singing! Beautiful!


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Bee62

Reptilony said:


> .yad eht fo egamI
> View attachment 274571


A very funny picture !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> This morning it is 7c. Brrrrrrrr


In Germany today 27 C. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful as ever Bee!


Thank you Lyn !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> In Germany today 27 C. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!



I can only dream! 13C here and wet! We did get to see the area where Daughter has her Dormice monitoring. However, because of the drizzle she couldn’t open them to see if they were occupied.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better now Ray.
> I only have to see Lola's funny face looking up at me to cheer myself up.
> View attachment 274727


Thanks Lyn, Lola is adorable. That pic gave me a smile. These tortoises seem to have a way to get you cheerful.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hello Ray opo! And your Rose. My little Saphire keeps me determined also.


I agree Cathie, sometimes their the best medicine.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I understand strange thoughts though I can’t imagine the struggles you must go through... I know it’s got to be hard to give a crap lots of times... but I hope you do. I’m sure your wife and many others depend on you in ways you dont even realize. It seems like your pulling yourself right around now and I betcha Opo is sure glad[emoji16].... I’d like to hear more about those antics of his that cheered u up)


Thanks Ellie May here is a pic this morning of Opo waking up.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May here is a pic this morning of Opo waking up.
> View attachment 274757



“Peek-a-boo” !!! That’s so cute.. thanks Ray!! Keep em coming


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...id get bored very quickly. Very small fenced in garden. Good for a “city slicker” who travels, works a lot of hours and doesnt want or need a big grassy lawn to maintain.
> 
> The “garden”
> 
> View attachment 274711


WHAT??!!?? No downed trees to cut up? Forget it!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That sucks. You're probably a little like me then. I can get on the floor easy...it's getting up that's the problem. I can almost hear me yelling to my life alert thingy..."no I got on the floor and got stuck and I can't get up!"


Yes, that's exactly the problem. Consequently, anything on or around the floor that requires getting on hands and knees to clean, doesn't get cleaned anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Is there any problem with just letting it run wild? You don’t use it for torts and it’s much better for wildlife such as our all-important bees when left unsprayed.


The problem is one of neatness and symmetry. I can't stand the awful weeds that grow here. Plus it's hard on cats and dogs (the types of weeds are painful when stuck in animal fur). It would be different if the weeds stayed close to the ground, but they grow tall and when they die it becomes a fire hazard. One might get a ticket if one doesn't keep their property clean for fire protection.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It must look great now! You probably need some kayak trips to recover!



Yes!

Just back from a good long paddle from Maryland down into Washington DC. NOT SURE how far...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> WHAT??!!?? No downed trees to cut up? Forget it!!!



Exactly!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May here is a pic this morning of Opo waking up.
> View attachment 274757


That's downright adorable!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well last night about 9. I opened the door from the house to the garage and noticed the well pump running. I could tell by the sound it lost its prime. So got the wife and tried to get water again. After numerous tries no luck. Removed the PVC pipe back to the check valve. Took the check valve off and there was water in the pipe. So gave up for the night went to home depot in the morning. Bought some new fittings, new check valve and resembled. First try to prime no luck, 2nd time success! Went directly in the house and took a shower. Felt good to achieve something.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well last night about 9. I opened the door from the house to the garage and noticed the well pump running. I could tell by the sound it lost its prime. So got the wife and tried to get water again. After numerous tries no luck. Removed the PVC pipe back to the check valve. Took the check valve off and there was water in the pipe. So gave up for the night went to home depot in the morning. Bought some new fittings, new check valve and resembled. First try to prime no luck, 2nd time success! Went directly in the house and took a shower. Felt good to achieve something.


That's my motto! If in doubt or whatev, it pays to sleep on it. Yyyyaaahhh!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey @Yvonne G , I have a thread titled Opo eating 2.0. Is there a way to eliminate the word eating in the title. I was planning on using it for updated pics and progress of Opo or should I just start a new thread and transfer some of the pics?
If it's a hassle to do I will just start another thread. 
Thanks


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone! 

Happy father’s day to all the tortoise dad’s that visit this gloomy place... we are all aware that your adopted shelled children count every bit as much as any human children that you may have 

It’s Sunday. Today we are going with Daughter to see my aunt who lives not far from where we have been this weekend and then we must return home


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well last night about 9. I opened the door from the house to the garage and noticed the well pump running. I could tell by the sound it lost its prime. So got the wife and tried to get water again. After numerous tries no luck. Removed the PVC pipe back to the check valve. Took the check valve off and there was water in the pipe. So gave up for the night went to home depot in the morning. Bought some new fittings, new check valve and resembled. First try to prime no luck, 2nd time success! Went directly in the house and took a shower. Felt good to achieve something.


At our old house we also had a water pump that would lose prime occasionally. This one where I live now primes itself, thank goodness. I occasionally have to have my son-in-law come over and drain the tank though, as it gets water logged, but not very often. My trouble is I don't have enough sprinklers to keep the pump running, so it goes off and on and off and on.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey @Yvonne G , I have a thread titled Opo eating 2.0. Is there a way to eliminate the word eating in the title. I was planning on using it for updated pics and progress of Opo or should I just start a new thread and transfer some of the pics?
> If it's a hassle to do I will just start another thread.
> Thanks


Ok, I'll go look for it (Yvonne grumbles to herself, "Why can't these people ever give me a link?")


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey @Yvonne G , I have a thread titled Opo eating 2.0. Is there a way to eliminate the word eating in the title. I was planning on using it for updated pics and progress of Opo or should I just start a new thread and transfer some of the pics?
> If it's a hassle to do I will just start another thread.
> Thanks


All taken care of! I also moved it from "general" to "Sulcata". I must say, Opo's lookin' mighty good!


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Yes ma’am it was for that [emoji4]
> The eye is straighter. It will take a couple weeks to see if the double vision will go away completely


Hopefully second time lucky.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finally bit the bullet and called The Weedman. We had such a wet winter that the weeds around the property have gotten way ahead of me. I got an estimate from this weed company to spray and kill all the weeds. It will only be about $150 to do the whole property outside the tortoise yards. That's really not a bad price considering it's about an acre of land. So now I'm going to set aside a few bucks every payday and save up to have them do a pre-emergent spray in the Fall so I won't have this problem again. I don't know why the pre-emergent costs so much more than the kill shot does, but to spray in the fall it's going to be about $450. This is a big load off my mind. I've been having to go out there every morning and 'drive' the line trimmer until the battery dies. That's just too much work for me at the expense of leaving my other chores un done. So now I can get back to cutting firewood, picking up tortoise poop, scrubbing waterers, putting tools away, taking plants out of the greenhouse, repotting and pruning plants, mowing tortoise yards, trimming branches off trees, cleaning up the trash people have tossed out of car windows, inspecting turtles and tortoises. . . I'm getting tired just thinking about it. Maybe I'll just go back to bed!


I would go back to bed as well thinking about all that work too.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is doing good. When I was in my dark hole I was thinking about getting rid of Opo. I also told ZEROPILOT that I am not able to take Wild Child. I just don't know what the future will bring.
> Anyways a few of Opo's antics and he changed my mind.


Oh shame Ray. Sometimes that is all it takes. They do make a difference in our lives.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m beat. Two weeks of solid house maintenance top to bottom to get our Townhouse in Virginia on the market today!
> 
> Everything is clean, tidy, replaced, refreshed and all repainted, inside and out! Refreshed the cozy garden, powerwashed everything outside. Shampooed the carpets, replaced/updated smoke detectors, replaced furnace filters, powerwashed and stained the deck, 10 bags of mulch to the garden, new plants, 6 bags of stone to the walkway, painted the fence, replaced toilet seats x 3, replaced all lightbulbs, installed a new clean outdoor light, rebuilt a water/planter retaining wall, repainted interior of garage. Installed new drapes, recaulked the showers and bath areas. Windows cleaned. Repaired, repainted exterior porch column.
> 
> Wifey finishing off one last floor of vacuuming.....and we’re ready for an Open House tomorrow.
> 
> Time to now cut some grass today at our real home....(the messy one) !
> 
> Sully never missed us, had her meals and enjoyed the rain, sun and humid conditions.


Wow, a lot of work. Good luck with your show house. I hope all that hard work pays off.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well last night about 9. I opened the door from the house to the garage and noticed the well pump running. I could tell by the sound it lost its prime. So got the wife and tried to get water again. After numerous tries no luck. Removed the PVC pipe back to the check valve. Took the check valve off and there was water in the pipe. So gave up for the night went to home depot in the morning. Bought some new fittings, new check valve and resembled. First try to prime no luck, 2nd time success! Went directly in the house and took a shower. Felt good to achieve something.


Yayyyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Father's day to all the Dads out there.


----------



## EllieMay

And Good Morning to every one else!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good morning Roommates [emoji851][emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw geez, Ellie May. . . that's too bad you have to share your special day with fathers. Maybe it's not quite as bad as having a birthday on December 25, but it's a close second.

But you're special here in the CDR, and far as I'm concerned, this is YOUR special day! Forget about all those darned dads.


----------



## Yvonne G

This morning I was walking past the pond with my line trimmer, planning to chop some weeds, and I spotted a softshell turtle laying on the side of the pond in the sun. He didn't move when I walked past, so I tapped his shell and he flinched, but he still stayed there. I have two softshells, but they're both quite a bit bigger than this turtle, so I figured someone (read "my next door neighbor") tossed him over the fence. I don't know if the action of tossing the turtle into the pond from the other side of the fence injured him or if he came that way, but there's definitely something wrong with the turtle, and I think it's neurological. I've got him in a tub of shallow water and I'll try to get him to eat, but I don't know what else I can do for him. I guess time will either be his healer or his demise.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got the lazies today. Does anyone care if I pretend to be a Father and just sit around and take advantage of the special day? No football on TV, though. I hate TV sports!!! No beer either. I don't like the taste. I won't be smoking a pipe either. I don't smoke. But slippers? Yes! Bring me my slippers!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez, Ellie May. . . that's too bad you have to share your special day with fathers. Maybe it's not quite as bad as having a birthday on December 25, but it's a close second.
> 
> But you're special here in the CDR, and far as I'm concerned, this is YOUR special day! Forget about all those darned dads.


Oh, A very Happy Birthday Heather. I agree with Yvonne. But hopefully your kids have spoilt both you and their Dad today. I really hope you have an awesome birthday.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This morning I was walking past the pond with my line trimmer, planning to chop some weeds, and I spotted a softshell turtle laying on the side of the pond in the sun. He didn't move when I walked past, so I tapped his shell and he flinched, but he still stayed there. I have two softshells, but they're both quite a bit bigger than this turtle, so I figured someone (read "my next door neighbor") tossed him over the fence. I don't know if the action of tossing the turtle into the pond from the other side of the fence injured him or if he came that way, but there's definitely something wrong with the turtle, and I think it's neurological. I've got him in a tub of shallow water and I'll try to get him to eat, but I don't know what else I can do for him. I guess time will either be his healer or his demise.


Oh dear. Poor thing. Well I hope it is his healer.


----------



## Ben02

Hello everyone!

Final exam tomorrow, German. 

I’ll be going on holiday for a week soon and I’m leaving the tortoises with my grandparents. I’m a bit nervous about that as I’ve never left them before but I will make a care guide for them with all the vet details. Plus my friend who raised my youngsters lives across the road and he said he would pop in to check them over.


----------



## xMario

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Final exam tomorrow, German.
> 
> I’ll be going on holiday for a week soon and I’m leaving the tortoises with my grandparents. I’m a bit nervous about that as I’ve never left them before but I will make a care guide for them with all the vet details. Plus my friend who raised my youngsters lives across the road and he said he would pop in to check them over.


Viel Glück [emoji1]


----------



## Ben02

xMario said:


> Viel Glück [emoji1]


Danke Schön

Wo wohnst du in Deutschland? 

(Maybe some word order error there, I always struggle with that)


----------



## xMario

Ben02 said:


> Danke Schön
> 
> Wo wohnst du in Deutschland?
> 
> (Maybe some word order error there, I always struggle with that)


All good 
Ich wohne in Baden-Baden [emoji1]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I'll go look for it (Yvonne grumbles to herself, "Why can't these people ever give me a link?")


See how wise you are! I have no clue how to send a link yet and Joe'sMum has been trying to help me...along with others on the CDR.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Final exam tomorrow, German.
> 
> I’ll be going on holiday for a week soon and I’m leaving the tortoises with my grandparents. I’m a bit nervous about that as I’ve never left them before but I will make a care guide for them with all the vet details. Plus my friend who raised my youngsters lives across the road and he said he would pop in to check them over.


Good luck and have fun...getting them back...after the grandparents figure out how much fun tortoises are...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well last night about 9. I opened the door from the house to the garage and noticed the well pump running. I could tell by the sound it lost its prime. So got the wife and tried to get water again. After numerous tries no luck. Removed the PVC pipe back to the check valve. Took the check valve off and there was water in the pipe. So gave up for the night went to home depot in the morning. Bought some new fittings, new check valve and resembled. First try to prime no luck, 2nd time success! Went directly in the house and took a shower. Felt good to achieve something.



Good job on the diagnosis, getting the right new piece AND the fix!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Good luck and have fun...getting them back...after the grandparents figure out how much fun tortoises are...


My Grandads looking forward to looking after them. He used to have a Hermann’s tortoise in the 70s, back then they were all imported and people just let them roam around the garden freely. He gave it to a tortoise lady to look after while on holiday but he fell on his back 

I imagine if that didn’t happen then he would still be around when I was small, he was a hardy tort.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 274815
> 
> 
> And Good Morning to every one else!



Happy Birthday Ellie May!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> My Grandads looking forward to looking after them. He used to have a Hermann’s tortoise in the 70s, back then they were all imported and people just let them roam around the garden freely. He gave it to a tortoise lady to look after while on holiday but he fell on his back
> 
> I imagine if that didn’t happen then he would still be around when I was small, he was a hardy tort.


That's sad but I bet your granddad will be watching your little ones like a hawk.


----------



## Maro2Bear

xMario said:


> Viel Glück [emoji1]



Ja! What Mario said. Break a leg n good luck!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ellie May here is a pic this morning of Opo waking up.
> View attachment 274757


'Shall I get up or have a duvet day?'


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well last night about 9. I opened the door from the house to the garage and noticed the well pump running. I could tell by the sound it lost its prime. So got the wife and tried to get water again. After numerous tries no luck. Removed the PVC pipe back to the check valve. Took the check valve off and there was water in the pipe. So gave up for the night went to home depot in the morning. Bought some new fittings, new check valve and resembled. First try to prime no luck, 2nd time success! Went directly in the house and took a shower. Felt good to achieve something.


I've got a problem with water running through an overflow pipe from my water tank if you'd like to pop over and fix that for me, Ray.
It may be cheaper to pay your flight than get a local plumber out!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> This morning I was walking past the pond with my line trimmer, planning to chop some weeds, and I spotted a softshell turtle laying on the side of the pond in the sun. He didn't move when I walked past, so I tapped his shell and he flinched, but he still stayed there. I have two softshells, but they're both quite a bit bigger than this turtle, so I figured someone (read "my next door neighbor") tossed him over the fence. I don't know if the action of tossing the turtle into the pond from the other side of the fence injured him or if he came that way, but there's definitely something wrong with the turtle, and I think it's neurological. I've got him in a tub of shallow water and I'll try to get him to eat, but I don't know what else I can do for him. I guess time will either be his healer or his demise.


Aw - that's a shame for the poor little guy.
Hope it's not as serious as you think and he recovers, but it doesn't sound good.
It's a good job he has you to try to help him.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> This morning I was walking past the pond with my line trimmer, planning to chop some weeds, and I spotted a softshell turtle laying on the side of the pond in the sun. He didn't move when I walked past, so I tapped his shell and he flinched, but he still stayed there. I have two softshells, but they're both quite a bit bigger than this turtle, so I figured someone (read "my next door neighbor") tossed him over the fence. I don't know if the action of tossing the turtle into the pond from the other side of the fence injured him or if he came that way, but there's definitely something wrong with the turtle, and I think it's neurological. I've got him in a tub of shallow water and I'll try to get him to eat, but I don't know what else I can do for him. I guess time will either be his healer or his demise.


It's a good thing he found you of all people...and since you're a parent, again, you have a perfect right to feel like a father...or a mother...I hate seeing young people getting their head slammed on the ground too. Now I have to wish my sons Happy Fathers day.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Final exam tomorrow, German.
> 
> I’ll be going on holiday for a week soon and I’m leaving the tortoises with my grandparents. I’m a bit nervous about that as I’ve never left them before but I will make a care guide for them with all the vet details. Plus my friend who raised my youngsters lives across the road and he said he would pop in to check them over.


Good luck with the German exam Ben.
Hopefully your grandparents will take good care of your torts, I'm sure they'll be fine and you are only a phone call away.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Heather!




Hope you are having a lovely day!! x


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> My Grandads looking forward to looking after them. He used to have a Hermann’s tortoise in the 70s, back then they were all imported and people just let them roam around the garden freely. He gave it to a tortoise lady to look after while on holiday but he fell on his back
> 
> I imagine if that didn’t happen then he would still be around when I was small, he was a hardy tort.


I hope Marge will be on her best behaviour for them!
As long as they don't leave them to wander around their garden where they could escape over under fences or through gaps they should be fine.


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## KarenSoCal

@EllieMay

Happy birthday, Heather! I hope you had an awesome, fun day!
Blessings to you and all your family!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez, Ellie May. . . that's too bad you have to share your special day with fathers. Maybe it's not quite as bad as having a birthday on December 25, but it's a close second.
> 
> But you're special here in the CDR, and far as I'm concerned, this is YOUR special day! Forget about all those darned dads.



Hahaha! That’s funny! About every 3 or 4 years, I share my birthday with dad. It’s always special because we are very close. Your right about the December birthdays being the worst though. Thanks for the sweet thoughts!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the lazies today. Does anyone care if I pretend to be a Father and just sit around and take advantage of the special day? No football on TV, though. I hate TV sports!!! No beer either. I don't like the taste. I won't be smoking a pipe either. I don't smoke. But slippers? Yes! Bring me my slippers!!!



Sounds like a perfect day. I hope you got your slippers and recliner fix!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh, A very Happy Birthday Heather. I agree with Yvonne. But hopefully your kids have spoilt both you and their Dad today. I really hope you have an awesome birthday.



And I did! Thank you so much Carol!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Birthday Ellie May!



Thank you!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are having a lovely day!! x



Awww how sweet! Thank you Lyn!


----------



## EllieMay

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. It was nice. Hubby went out of his way to make it special even though it was his day too. Dad came over and we fried some fish and fries. It was a bit rainy but still enjoyable. He brought me a very thoughtful and cute gift! 


It’s been super busy this week so I’m headed for an early night!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> My Grandads looking forward to looking after them. He used to have a Hermann’s tortoise in the 70s, back then they were all imported and people just let them roam around the garden freely. He gave it to a tortoise lady to look after while on holiday but he fell on his back
> 
> I imagine if that didn’t happen then he would still be around when I was small, he was a hardy tort.



Oi! Some of us still do it! Joe was a 1970s import too 

Good luck with the German exam. I amazed myself by passing my German O Level back in 1980. I wasn’t good at it and we had a terrible teacher. I got an A in French, but was more excited by my C in German 

Have a wonderful holiday


----------



## JoesMum

So to catch up:

Happy birthday for yesterday @EllieMay. I hope you had a wonderful day 

Yvonne, I hope you got your rest day in. You are both Mom and Dad to many shelled creatures and deserve it. I have my fingers crossed for your little soft shell newbie. Hopefully it is just shock and the little guy will recover with time.


Good mornooning everyone. 

Monday has brought sunshine to Kent so I need to get out in the garden and deal with the lawn and prune a few things with triffid tendencies. If anyone needs about half a ton of rosemary, the bush by my front door is currently way out of control and needs severe treatment. We have bad thunderstorms predicted for tomorrow and Wednesday, so I need to get out while I can!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Final exam tomorrow, German.
> 
> I’ll be going on holiday for a week soon and I’m leaving the tortoises with my grandparents. I’m a bit nervous about that as I’ve never left them before but I will make a care guide for them with all the vet details. Plus my friend who raised my youngsters lives across the road and he said he would pop in to check them over.


Enjoy your holiday Ben and good luck on your last exam.


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday Everyone.
We have the day off. So I am going to just chill. 
Enjoy your Mondays.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Oi! Some of us still do it! Joe was a 1970s import too
> 
> Good luck with the German exam. I amazed myself by passing my German O Level back in 1980. I wasn’t good at it and we had a terrible teacher. I got an A in French, but was more excited by my C in German
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday


I didn’t know you did German Linda. Sam my grandads tortoise would disappear for days and once he emerged from his winter burrow that was located in next doors garden and scared the lady who lived there


----------



## Ben02

All finished, it’s was only an hour long exam plus extra time for me. Yippee


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 274815
> 
> 
> And Good Morning to every one else!


Happy belated birthday @EllieMay


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> All finished, it’s was only an hour long exam plus extra time for me. Yippee



Yay! Now you can relax properly... until August 

Enjoy your day. I hope it’s as sunny in Sussex as it is in Kent


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Yay! Now you can relax properly... until August
> 
> Enjoy your day. I hope it’s as sunny in Sussex as it is in Kent


Yep it is quite warm and the torts are out


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> So to catch up:
> 
> Happy birthday for yesterday @EllieMay. I hope you had a wonderful day
> 
> Yvonne, I hope you got your rest day in. You are both Mom and Dad to many shelled creatures and deserve it. I have my fingers crossed for your little soft shell newbie. Hopefully it is just shock and the little guy will recover with time.
> 
> 
> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> Monday has brought sunshine to Kent so I need to get out in the garden and deal with the lawn and prune a few things with triffid tendencies. If anyone needs about half a ton of rosemary, the bush by my front door is currently way out of control and needs severe treatment. We have bad thunderstorms predicted for tomorrow and Wednesday, so I need to get out while I can!



Good morning! I wish I was closer to help out with the rosemary.. the weather remains volatile here so it must be world - wide... enjoy what Gardening you can & stay safe!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Monday Everyone.
> We have the day off. So I am going to just chill.
> Enjoy your Mondays.



What a perfect Monday for you!!! I’m seeing Carol SMILE [emoji4]!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> All finished, it’s was only an hour long exam plus extra time for me. Yippee



So now it’s time for the big CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Now you can relax a bit and do what teenagers do


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Happy belated birthday @EllieMay



Thank you Ben!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> At our old house we also had a water pump that would lose prime occasionally. This one where I live now primes itself, thank goodness. I occasionally have to have my son-in-law come over and drain the tank though, as it gets water logged, but not very often. My trouble is I don't have enough sprinklers to keep the pump running, so it goes off and on and off and on.


@Yvonne G does the tank you have look something like the one in the pic?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I'll go look for it (Yvonne grumbles to herself, "Why can't these people ever give me a link?")


Sorry  now I know.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> All taken care of! I also moved it from "general" to "Sulcata". I must say, Opo's lookin' mighty good!


Thank you. Today is Opo's birthday so there will be some pics of the celebration.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh shame Ray. Sometimes that is all it takes. They do make a difference in our lives.


Yeah I know  I was just doubting if I had the ability to care for Opo in the future. But I was watching him waking up this morning. The ritual that he goes thru just amazes me. The yawns are a bonus.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I've got a problem with water running through an overflow pipe from my water tank if you'd like to pop over and fix that for me, Ray.
> It may be cheaper to pay your flight than get a local plumber out!!


Send me a pic. I refer to myself as Jack of all trades master of none. I have always fixed repairs around the house. Built my first house at 21 and never stopped learning since. It was harder in the 80"s. You had to figure things out yourself or pry some info from a tradesman that didn't want to give his knowledge up for free. No Google back then.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I didn’t know you did German Linda. Sam my grandads tortoise would disappear for days and once he emerged from his winter burrow that was located in next doors garden and scared the lady who lived there


[emoji23] [emoji23] Poor lady.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> All finished, it’s was only an hour long exam plus extra time for me. Yippee


Well done on finishing your exams. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> What a perfect Monday for you!!! I’m seeing Carol SMILE [emoji4]!!! Enjoy!!!


Oh absolutely. It is my kind of Monday. [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday

Just finished cutting the front lawn - hot, humid and nasty. Calling for some severe thunderstorms as the heat index builds.
The banana forest is loving these temps. I now have three separate stalks with bananas. Most we’ve ever had.

The Heat


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you. Today is Opo's birthday so there will be some pics of the celebration.


Happy Birthday Opo. And congratulations Daddy.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you. Today is Opo's birthday so there will be some pics of the celebration.



Happy birthday Opo!


----------



## JoesMum

Grass cut, rosemary and unidentified bush in the front garden pruned back, bird feeders cleaned, a new feeder hung from the apple tree, red hot poker and peony dead-headed, cotoneaster pruned, and some weeding done 

Oh and I caught up with the laundry too!

I’m hot and sticky, but need tea before I have a shower


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> @Yvonne G does the tank you have look something like the one in the pic?
> View attachment 274855


No, it's a big galvanized thing with the pump and parts all underground. Hold on and I'll go get a picture of it. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> @Yvonne G does the tank you have look something like the one in the pic?
> View attachment 274855


Here's my water pump:


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you. Today is Opo's birthday so there will be some pics of the celebration.


Happy birthday Opo!!! How old is he now ray?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Happy birthday Opo!!! How old is he now ray?


2 yrs old I will weigh and measure today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Here's my water pump:
> 
> View attachment 274858


Can you get a pic of the labels on it? Does it have a air valve like on a car wheel? It should be towards the top but look everywhere.
I think I know the problem but need some more info.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> Just finished cutting the front lawn - hot, humid and nasty. Calling for some severe thunderstorms as the heat index builds.
> The banana forest is loving these temps. I now have three separate stalks with bananas. Most we’ve ever had.
> 
> The Heat
> 
> View attachment 274857


You sure you don't live in Florida?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> You sure you don't live in Florida?



No pool! But i could sure use one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> No pool! But i could sure use one.


I am thinking about a pool. Last year when we traveled to Michigan. I went in a pool for the first time after the accident. I was so elated from the release of pain I teared up a little. We were in St. Augustine a week ago and I used the pool at the hotel. Most are with a salt type water and your buoyancy is great.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Can you get a pic of the labels on it? Does it have a air valve like on a car wheel? It should be towards the top but look everywhere.
> I think I know the problem but need some more info.


Yes, the reason there's so much water on the cement around that stuff to the right of the tank is because the air valve gets gummed over with hard water minerals, so when it shoots out the air, it also shoots out water. Because of the way I water, it goes on and off then back on again faster than the water can drain back out of the pipes, so instead of air in the pipes, it's water. That's why the tank gets water logged.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am thinking about a pool. Last year when we traveled to Michigan. I went in a pool for the first time after the accident. I was so elated from the release of pain I teared up a little. We were in St. Augustine a week ago and I used the pool at the hotel. Most are with a salt type water and your buoyancy is great.


You probably can get a prescription from your doctor saying it's needed for your rehab, and then you can claim it as a deduction on your taxes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pix of our three banana pods in various stages of development. We’ve only ever had one pod grow before, so this is exciting. Lots of cute bananas. Ive been upping the amount I water now...probably 10 gallons per day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pix of our three banana pods in various stages of development. We’ve only ever had one pod grow before, so this is exciting. Lots of cute bananas. Ive been upping the amount I water now...probably 10 gallons per day.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274863
> View attachment 274864
> View attachment 274865


In order to make bananas do the blossoms need to be fertilized by insects or birds or something?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'd be happy if mine would just grow taller. Here's the starts @Turtulas-Len gave me a couple years ago (the picture is from right this moment):

The fence boards are about 5.5 inches wide, so this two year old start is a little over a foot tall:



This one is doing a bit better, a little over 2' tall:



Just when they start to take off it gets to be Autumn and cold weather and they die back.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> In order to make bananas do the blossoms need to be fertilized by insects or birds or something?




*Banana Flowers*
If the banana plant has ideal conditions, it will grow a flower stalk 10 to 15 months after planting. It takes a further 75 to 80 days for fruits to mature. The flower stalk comes from the heart of the plant, showing as a elongate, oval, purple bud. It opens to show white, waxy flowers that are covered with green to purple hood-like bracts that fall off as flowers mature. As the flower stalk grows, it bends downward. The female flowers emerge first, and these are the ones that produce bananas. Sterile and then male flowers form below the female flowers, but these don't develop fruit and usually fall off. Because they don't need pollination, a lone "Cavendish" plant will produce fruit. After the plant is finished flowering and fruiting, it dies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'd be happy if mine would just grow taller. Here's the starts @Turtulas-Len gave me a couple years ago (the picture is from right this moment):
> 
> The fence boards are about 5.5 inches wide, so this two year old start is a little over a foot tall:
> View attachment 274873
> 
> 
> This one is doing a bit better, a little over 2' tall:
> View attachment 274872
> 
> 
> Just when they start to take off it gets to be Autumn and cold weather and they die back.




Yes, ours used to look like that. Every year, larger and larger and larger.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hahaha! That’s funny! About every 3 or 4 years, I share my birthday with dad. It’s always special because we are very close. Your right about the December birthdays being the worst though. Thanks for the sweet thoughts!


I have a terrible issues with December birthdays! Several grandchildren, sons, their wives, etc and Christmas too! I'm always late but happy birthday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, ours used to look like that. Every year, larger and larger and larger.


After reading what you quoted for me above, I think I'd be inclined to cut out the bud when I see one. I wouldn't want my nice, big banana tree to die.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you. Today is Opo's birthday so there will be some pics of the celebration.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY OPO!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I have a terrible issues with December birthdays! Several grandchildren, sons, their wives, etc and Christmas too! I'm always late but happy birthday.



Thanks Cathie! You just prolonged my special day [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Send me a pic. I refer to myself as Jack of all trades master of none. I have always fixed repairs around the house. Built my first house at 21 and never stopped learning since. It was harder in the 80"s. You had to figure things out yourself or pry some info from a tradesman that didn't want to give his knowledge up for free. No Google back then.


It's funny because I'm so small the tradesmen always let me watch what they're doing. ..and seem like they're not annoyed when I ask questions. Sometimes it pays to look like a child because I glean a lot of valuable info.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Grass cut, rosemary and unidentified bush in the front garden pruned back, bird feeders cleaned, a new feeder hung from the apple tree, red hot poker and peony dead-headed, cotoneaster pruned, and some weeding done
> 
> Oh and I caught up with the laundry too!
> 
> I’m hot and sticky, but need tea before I have a shower


This must be an exceptional Monday because despite the humidity...I actually did a chore I've been putting off for months. It was the effort.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Cathie! You just prolonged my special day [emoji23]


It's funny but some years my birthday falls on Labor Day...and I was actually born on Labor Day. All I can say is my poor mom.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> After reading what you quoted for me above, I think I'd be inclined to cut out the bud when I see one. I wouldn't want my nice, big banana tree to die.



It’s only the one stalk that dies off - plenty more in the pot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weather Alert - looks like weare about to get wet


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of Russian torts being smuggled, 

https://news.sky.com/video/4-100-smuggled-tortoises-caught-in-russia-11743717

The tortoises were put into sacks and hidden with several tonnes of cabbages. Their value was estimated at £62,000.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, the reason there's so much water on the cement around that stuff to the right of the tank is because the air valve gets gummed over with hard water minerals, so when it shoots out the air, it also shoots out water. Because of the way I water, it goes on and off then back on again faster than the water can drain back out of the pipes, so instead of air in the pipes, it's water. That's why the tank gets water logged.


If you can get me a pic of those labels on the tank it would help. Where is the air valve located? If that tank is a pressure tank there should never be water coming out of the air valve. There should be a rubber bladder inside sectioning the tank so one side holds air and the other side holds water. If the bladder gets a hole in it water enters the air side. The electric box in front. You notice a wire in conduit running over to the little gray box. That is your limit switch. There are different limit ranges but I will use a 30/50. Meaning when the pressure in the tank gets down to 30 psi the pump turns on. When the pressure builds up to 50 the pump turns off. With a pump going on and off either your pressure tank is bad or your limit switch. If you can get pics of the labels I should be able to find out what system you have.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> You probably can get a prescription from your doctor saying it's needed for your rehab, and then you can claim it as a deduction on your taxes.


I was thinking of trying my car insurance first. They paid to have my house redone for my needs. 70000 dollars worth. I am just a little apprehensive but all they can say is no.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Baby Opo 


1 yr Opo


Opo 2 yrs


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OPO!!!!


Belated Happy Birthday Ellie May


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Baby Opo
> View attachment 274899
> 
> 1 yr Opo
> View attachment 274900
> 
> Opo 2 yrs
> View attachment 274898



Love love love it!! Is he eating carrots from around the carrot cake??? Everybody wins that way!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Ellie May



Thanks Ray!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Happy birthday Opo!!! How old is he now ray?





EllieMay said:


> Love love love it!! Is he eating carrots from around the carrot cake??? Everybody wins that way!!!


Yep I grated up some carrot and put it around. He did end up with frosting on his nose.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of Russian torts being smuggled,
> 
> https://news.sky.com/video/4-100-smuggled-tortoises-caught-in-russia-11743717
> 
> The tortoises were put into sacks and hidden with several tonnes of cabbages. Their value was estimated at £62,000.


That's interesting...but either way my tortoise is a rescue. I've been reading that most of them on the market have been removed from the wild. My little guy wasn't doing well if he was wild...and he wasn't doing well if he was born and raised in captivity. I could have sent him back and got my money back maybe...but he would be dead by now and he's not. I really don't believe in removing them from the wild and wouldn't...but I don't think they are surviving very well in the wild either. I somehow feel that the smugglers have to be using local people to accomplish the smuggling. It's really sad that people have no idea that reptiles play such an important part in their own habitat. If there wasn't black snakes in Ohio? Would my home be overrun with mice or rats?...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of Russian torts being smuggled,
> 
> https://news.sky.com/video/4-100-smuggled-tortoises-caught-in-russia-11743717
> 
> The tortoises were put into sacks and hidden with several tonnes of cabbages. Their value was estimated at £62,000.


I don't understand how nature can survive such plunder. After seeing the picture it makes me wonder if there are any Russian tortoises left in the wild.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Baby Opo
> View attachment 274899
> 
> 1 yr Opo
> View attachment 274900
> 
> Opo 2 yrs
> View attachment 274898


That looks like a professionally done cake. Looks like Opo really appreciates it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> If you can get me a pic of those labels on the tank it would help. Where is the air valve located? If that tank is a pressure tank there should never be water coming out of the air valve. There should be a rubber bladder inside sectioning the tank so one side holds air and the other side holds water. If the bladder gets a hole in it water enters the air side. The electric box in front. You notice a wire in conduit running over to the little gray box. That is your limit switch. There are different limit ranges but I will use a 30/50. Meaning when the pressure in the tank gets down to 30 psi the pump turns on. When the pressure builds up to 50 the pump turns off. With a pump going on and off either your pressure tank is bad or your limit switch. If you can get pics of the labels I should be able to find out what system you have.


It's not really a 'brand' per se. The guy who digs the well puts together the submersible pump, tank and all the electrical parts piece meal. But tomorrow I'll go out and see if there are any labels.


----------



## Ben02

Marge: “Just had my soak, what mischief can I get into today”


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of Russian torts being smuggled,
> 
> https://news.sky.com/video/4-100-smuggled-tortoises-caught-in-russia-11743717
> 
> The tortoises were put into sacks and hidden with several tonnes of cabbages. Their value was estimated at £62,000.


That is terrible.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> That is terrible.



And you figure, these are the ones that get caught. I’m sure there are others, many others, sneaking through the system.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!


Indeed!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ach! And 'tis vurra hot out there, lads and lassies!! According to the map it's only 86F right now, but it sure feels hotter than that! I had to come in and cool off. And I really doubt I'll be going back out. Oh well. . . all the work that needs doing will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Ach! And 'tis vurra hot out there, lads and lassies!! According to the map it's only 86F right now, but it sure feels hotter than that! I had to come in and cool off. And I really doubt I'll be going back out. Oh well. . . all the work that needs doing will still be there tomorrow.



Same here - hot, sticky and yucky. We had a quick thundershower yesterday, but it was like adding water onto boiling rocks in a Finnish sauna. Just made it steamy!

I have good intentions to move some wood around, but the moment I pick the wheelbarrow up to get going, I retreat inside to the cool basement and a/c.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> All finished, it’s was only an hour long exam plus extra time for me. Yippee






Well done Ben, now a long summer to enjoy - when it arrives in the UK!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Send me a pic. I refer to myself as Jack of all trades master of none. I have always fixed repairs around the house. Built my first house at 21 and never stopped learning since. It was harder in the 80"s. You had to figure things out yourself or pry some info from a tradesman that didn't want to give his knowledge up for free. No Google back then.


Thanks Ray, I can't take pics at the moment on my cheapy phone, and it's pretty inaccessible because of the way the tanks have been fitted, but you reminded me of the time that Ed once fixed my car for me via the CDR!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you. Today is Opo's birthday so there will be some pics of the celebration.


Happy Birthday Opo!
I hope Daddy made you a lovely cake like this


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Pix of our three banana pods in various stages of development. We’ve only ever had one pod grow before, so this is exciting. Lots of cute bananas. Ive been upping the amount I water now...probably 10 gallons per day.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274863
> View attachment 274864
> View attachment 274865






Quite annoying but appropriate I think!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of Russian torts being smuggled,
> 
> https://news.sky.com/video/4-100-smuggled-tortoises-caught-in-russia-11743717
> 
> The tortoises were put into sacks and hidden with several tonnes of cabbages. Their value was estimated at £62,000.


That's very sad!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I was thinking of trying my car insurance first. They paid to have my house redone for my needs. 70000 dollars worth. I am just a little apprehensive but all they can say is no.


It's hydrotherapy so they should at least consider it. Maybe your doc will give you a letter supporting your request!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Baby Opo
> View attachment 274899
> 
> 1 yr Opo
> View attachment 274900
> 
> Opo 2 yrs
> View attachment 274898


Wow impressive growth! You have done well for him Ray.
Lovely birthday cake, he is a lucky boy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Yep I grated up some carrot and put it around. He did end up with frosting on his nose.


I have that trouble when eating creamy cakes too!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand how nature can survive such plunder. After seeing the picture it makes me wonder if there are any Russian tortoises left in the wild.


There are too many stupid humans on this planet!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 274912
> View attachment 274913
> Marge: “Just had my soak, what mischief can I get into today”


Marge looks like she's enjoying her spa day!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!


.......and to you too Yvonne!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Tuesday all!
Another very wet day here.
Managed to do a little garden work yesterday, but rain stopped play today.
There should be some sunny spells for the end of the week though with temps rising to about 18C/65F which is fine for me.


----------



## Lyn W

@AZtortMom How's the eye, Noel?


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> @AZtortMom How's the eye, Noel?



Hi Lyn [emoji41]
It’s getting better.
I drove today for the first time since surgery. Talk about getting use to everything again. I have a newer car so it’s like a rocket ship with the sloped windows. New eyes too, oh boy! 
Thankfully, I didn’t have far to go [emoji6]
How are you?


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn [emoji41]
> It’s getting better.
> I drove today for the first time since surgery. Talk about getting use to everything again. I have a newer car so it’s like a rocket ship with the sloped windows. New eyes too, oh boy!
> Thankfully, I didn’t have far to go [emoji6]
> How are you?


Good to hear everything is going well for you.
I'm fine thanks, Noel, all healing slowly but surely!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear everything is going well for you.
> I'm fine thanks, Noel, all healing slowly but surely!



That is very good news indeed! [emoji851][emoji106]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Baby Opo
> View attachment 274899
> 
> 1 yr Opo
> View attachment 274900
> 
> Opo 2 yrs
> View attachment 274898


How cute does it get? !...carrot cake with celery iceing...happy birthday opo.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't understand how nature can survive such plunder. After seeing the picture it makes me wonder if there are any Russian tortoises left in the wild.


I don't understand either. Why would smugglers spend that much money, effort and time to smuggle an animal that really doesn't cost very much to buy in a pet shop. To sell them here in the US, I think we all know about how old they have to be. Then there's feeding, and upkeep until they're sold. It just doesn't make sense to me why they are doing that.


----------



## johnandjade

just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me! 


wibble


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble


Hi John was wondering how you were doing. Glad your OK and still popping in when you can.
Keep on wibbling on!!


----------



## Cathie G

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble


My motto is always put off until tomorrow what should have been done yesterday...if you feel like it...But always try to take each moment as it comes with joy.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Lyn [emoji41]
> It’s getting better.
> I drove today for the first time since surgery. Talk about getting use to everything again. I have a newer car so it’s like a rocket ship with the sloped windows. New eyes too, oh boy!
> Thankfully, I didn’t have far to go [emoji6]
> How are you?


That's wonderful. And it'll only get better.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble


It's always good to hear from you and your demons, John!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is terrible.



Fuelled by it being legal to buy wild caught tortoises in some countries. 

They can’t be sold in the EU, but when they can be elsewhere then these guys are going to bypass the local laws that may exist on capture.


----------



## JoesMum

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble



Hang on in there John. You know we are here for you and have ben throughout


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I don't understand either. Why would smugglers spend that much money, effort and time to smuggle an animal that really doesn't cost very much to buy in a pet shop. To sell them here in the US, I think we all know about how old they have to be. Then there's feeding, and upkeep until they're sold. It just doesn't make sense to me why they are doing that.



And we all know that wild caught animals are sold in the USA in huge numbers. We see so many on the forum. It costs these people little to go out and pick them up and consumers in big chain US pet stores buy them.

I am sorry to say this, but the USA is probably the main reason this happens.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s wet. It was very wet yesterday with added thunder and lightning last night.

Hopefully things will dry up a bit for us later today. That’s what the forecast claims anyway 

I am trying to motivate myself to get a move on and do things, but it feels like a duvet day


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> And we all know that wild caught animals are sold in the USA in huge numbers. We see so many on the forum. It costs these people little to go out and pick them up and consumers in big chain US pet stores buy them.
> 
> I am sorry to say this, but the USA is probably the main reason this happens.


It's not illegal to gather russians from the wild. Wholesalers here buy them legally. The tortoises in that link were being smuggled, I assume to avoid having to pay any kind of tariff or tax on them. They won't be able to sell them here legally. I think it's China that's the bad guy here. Just look at the rare species Chinese keepers are able to get their hands on as opposed to here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning all.

Never did get the energy yesterday to move the last few logs to our wood pile. Just tooo muggy, hot and humid. But, I did move some wood around in a different sense, As old time CDR members recall, i picked up some Virginia Cedar trees that fell during a big storm. Sawed them up, and they have been nicely drying. Soooooo, decided to pick a piece and fool around. This piece here we are hoping turns into a vase of some shape.





But first things first. This morning, we are up early to go try and catch some Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. The waters are warming, which means the crabs are coming into the Bay. Not sure how successful we’ll be. A good chance to get over to the Bay.

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s wet. It was very wet yesterday with added thunder and lightning last night.
> 
> Hopefully things will dry up a bit for us later today. That’s what the forecast claims anyway
> 
> I am trying to motivate myself to get a move on and do things, but it feels like a duvet day


Good morning Linda.
We didn't have the thunder etc., but so much rain this month!
If I was a tortoise I would be thinking of hibernating!!
It's so wet even one of my frogs is trying to move into the house!
I've put him out of my conservatory 3 times this last week!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> Never did get the energy yesterday to move the last few logs to our wood pile. Just tooo muggy, hot and humid. But, I did move some wood around in a different sense, As old time CDR members recall, i picked up some Virginia Cedar trees that fell during a big storm. Sawed them up, and they have been nicely drying. Soooooo, decided to pick a piece and fool around. This piece here we are hoping turns into a vase of some shape.
> 
> View attachment 274970
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first. This morning, we are up early to go try and catch some Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. The waters are warming, which means the crabs are coming into the Bay. Not sure how successful we’ll be. A good chance to get over to the Bay.
> 
> Happy Wednesday


Same to you Mark.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hang on in there John. You know we are here for you and have ben throughout


Yes Ben pops in regularly!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you all. 
I have 2 lovely big bruises across both my arms from a heavy rubber lid of a paper recycling bin which fell on them yesterday.
An employee of the tip came to my rescue immediately and at first I thought the wind had blown it shut.
However when I thought about it, it wasn't that windy so I think maybe the man who was behind it had pushed the lid to shut it and didn't see me.
My sister thinks I should start to wear hi-viz clothing and flashing lights because not being seen seems to be a regular problem I have!
I must stop wearing my invisibility cloak that Harry Potter sent me

Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It's not illegal to gather russians from the wild. Wholesalers here buy them legally. The tortoises in that link were being smuggled, I assume to avoid having to pay any kind of tariff or tax on them. They won't be able to sell them here legally. I think it's China that's the bad guy here. Just look at the rare species Chinese keepers are able to get their hands on as opposed to here.



My guess is they’re not selling direct into any country. These tortoises are turning up anywhere it is legal to sell wild caught tortoises because it is impossible to trace the supply chain. 

These tortoises will be sold in the USA and other countries.

It is on the pet trade itself to establish ethical sourcing... and they don’t and won’t because it is expensive to do. Their staff say these torts are captive bred, when they clearly aren’t, and unless and until their is demand from consumers for ethical sourcing they won’t change their business model until forced to by law makers. 

And the law makers in most countries don’t care about the environmental impact of their inaction. The planet wouldn’t be in the state it is if they did care.

I’ll get off my soap box and drop the subject now.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you all.
> I have 2 lovely big bruises across both my arms from a heavy rubber lid of a paper recycling bin which fell on them yesterday.
> An employee of the tip came to my rescue immediately and at first I thought the wind had blown it shut.
> However when I thought about it, it wasn't that windy so I think maybe the man who was behind it had pushed the lid to shut it and didn't see me.
> My sister thinks I should start to wear hi-viz clothing and flashing lights because not being seen seems to be a regular problem I have!
> I must stop wearing my invisibility cloak that Harry Potter sent me
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!



I agree with your sister... high vis, hard hat with flashing light mounted on it and steel toe cap boots for you Lyn!!!

Hope the bruises fade quickly!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you all.
> I have 2 lovely big bruises across both my arms from a heavy rubber lid of a paper recycling bin which fell on them yesterday.
> An employee of the tip came to my rescue immediately and at first I thought the wind had blown it shut.
> However when I thought about it, it wasn't that windy so I think maybe the man who was behind it had pushed the lid to shut it and didn't see me.
> My sister thinks I should start to wear hi-viz clothing and flashing lights because not being seen seems to be a regular problem I have!
> I must stop wearing my invisibility cloak that Harry Potter sent me
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!


Oh Lyn ! I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully the bruises healing quickly.
Seems to me that you need an alarm light on your head. I am sending you this today:


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble


Good to not see you in the dark, John.  Keep on wibbeling and come back to us whenever you can ! Love you my friend !


----------



## Bee62

Hi friends I am very busy these days. My new fence and gate is finished. My dogs like it. With the new fence they can be together with me in the frontyard of my house too.
Actually I am working on the new enclosure for my sullies in my stable. Yesterday I`ve got the substrate to cover the concrete floor. The walls of the enclosure and the night house are ready too. Today I have to put the substrate in the enclosure and install the lights / heating lamps / che. Hopefully this evening or tomorrow I can put the torts in their new home. Pictures following soon.

Happy humpday to everyone and keep on torting.


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble



Wibble my friend 
Good to not see you and your demons [emoji851][emoji106]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
Good to not see everyone up and about. Tomorrow I’m going to head back to work. I also go see the eye surgeon for my 1 week post op appointment.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hi friends I am very busy these days. My new fence and gate is finished. My dogs like it. With the new fence they can be together with me in the frontyard of my house too.
> Actually I am working on the new enclosure for my sullies in my stable. Yesterday I`ve got the substrate to cover the concrete floor. The walls of the enclosure and the night house are ready too. Today I have to put the substrate in the enclosure and install the lights / heating lamps / che. Hopefully this evening or tomorrow I can put the torts in their new home. Pictures following soon.
> 
> Happy humpday to everyone and keep on torting.
> View attachment 274973



I am looking forward to pictures of all your hard work


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the lazies today. Does anyone care if I pretend to be a Father and just sit around and take advantage of the special day? No football on TV, though. I hate TV sports!!! No beer either. I don't like the taste. I won't be smoking a pipe either. I don't smoke. But slippers? Yes! Bring me my slippers!!!


I am with you on the slippers!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. It was nice. Hubby went out of his way to make it special even though it was his day too. Dad came over and we fried some fish and fries. It was a bit rainy but still enjoyable. He brought me a very thoughtful and cute gift!
> View attachment 274842
> 
> It’s been super busy this week so I’m headed for an early night!


Sooooo, where are you going to put them?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Baby Opo
> View attachment 274899
> 
> 1 yr Opo
> View attachment 274900
> 
> Opo 2 yrs
> View attachment 274898


Love these pictures. And the fact that you got Opo a birthday cake!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And you figure, these are the ones that get caught. I’m sure there are others, many others, sneaking through the system.


For Sure!!!


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble


Wibble Wibble back at ya John.


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> Good to not see everyone up and about. Tomorrow I’m going to head back to work. I also go see the eye surgeon for my 1 week post op appointment.



I hope the op appointment goes well


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> Never did get the energy yesterday to move the last few logs to our wood pile. Just tooo muggy, hot and humid. But, I did move some wood around in a different sense, As old time CDR members recall, i picked up some Virginia Cedar trees that fell during a big storm. Sawed them up, and they have been nicely drying. Soooooo, decided to pick a piece and fool around. This piece here we are hoping turns into a vase of some shape.
> 
> View attachment 274970
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first. This morning, we are up early to go try and catch some Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. The waters are warming, which means the crabs are coming into the Bay. Not sure how successful we’ll be. A good chance to get over to the Bay.
> 
> Happy Wednesday


Oohh, That is going to look gorgeous!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you all.
> I have 2 lovely big bruises across both my arms from a heavy rubber lid of a paper recycling bin which fell on them yesterday.
> An employee of the tip came to my rescue immediately and at first I thought the wind had blown it shut.
> However when I thought about it, it wasn't that windy so I think maybe the man who was behind it had pushed the lid to shut it and didn't see me.
> My sister thinks I should start to wear hi-viz clothing and flashing lights because not being seen seems to be a regular problem I have!
> I must stop wearing my invisibility cloak that Harry Potter sent me
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!


Oh No Linda, You really do need put that invisibility cloak away then. And wear an brig neon sign on your head that says "Here I am!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi friends I am very busy these days. My new fence and gate is finished. My dogs like it. With the new fence they can be together with me in the frontyard of my house too.
> Actually I am working on the new enclosure for my sullies in my stable. Yesterday I`ve got the substrate to cover the concrete floor. The walls of the enclosure and the night house are ready too. Today I have to put the substrate in the enclosure and install the lights / heating lamps / che. Hopefully this evening or tomorrow I can put the torts in their new home. Pictures following soon.
> 
> Happy humpday to everyone and keep on torting.
> View attachment 274973


Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> Good to not see everyone up and about. Tomorrow I’m going to head back to work. I also go see the eye surgeon for my 1 week post op appointment.


Do you feel like it has improved since the second op?


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. I have been busy with work for the last couple of days. So nice to actually have some work to do for a change instead of having to twiddle my thumbs and look busy. 

I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. Me it is sunny outside, but slightly chilly still. And there is supposed to be rain on Friday and Saturday. Yayyy.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. I have been busy with work for the last couple of days. So nice to actually have some work to do for a change instead of having to twiddle my thumbs and look busy.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. Me it is sunny outside, but slightly chilly still. And there is supposed to be rain on Friday and Saturday. Yayyy.


I'm just starting my Wednesday. In a minute or two I'll be finished on the Forum (just have to check birthdays) then I'll get the tortoise food ready and go outside to start my day. Supposed to be triple digits again today, so I have to get out there early.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Not the one I promised ( I have to practise some more days ) but I think a good substitude: @Cathie G
> Bridge over troubled water / Simon & Garfunkel
> sung by Bee...


So beautifully done. I love Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bee62 said:


> Newest....
> "My heart will go on" / Celine Dion, movie music "Titanic"
> sung by Bee


Wow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Well, it was a beautiful peaceful quiet morning out on the Bay! A bit misty, cloudy, overcast. But no CRABS! We first went to our normal spot, small dock in a peaceful village - but a few folk were already there (reportedly catching zilch). We drive a wee further south, got our stuff in the water, zilch. We did watch a mother and father Osprey watch over their young so carefully. Nudging them to the center of the nest as they approached the edge.

But, I didnt come home empty handed. On the way there, we moved one well-colored Eastern Box turtle off the road, and while crabbing, I picked a nice bag of mixed grass and weeds (mostly long-leafed plantain).

The hibiscus courtesy of our plant on the deck.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm just starting my Wednesday. In a minute or two I'll be finished on the Forum (just have to check birthdays) then I'll get the tortoise food ready and go outside to start my day. Supposed to be triple digits again today, so I have to get out there early.


Mmm. I don't blame you. Triple digits is HOT!!


----------



## JoesMum

Exciting news we have booked and paid for flights for an extraordinary trip for early 2020! Get your suitcase packed. We will take the CDR with us


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Exciting news we have booked and paid for flights for an extraordinary trip for early 2020! Get your suitcase packed. We will take the CDR with us


You are coming to Cape Town! Yayyyy. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You are coming to Cape Town! Yayyyy. [emoji23] [emoji23]



Not this time. We haven’t ever been to this country before


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not this time. We haven’t ever been to this country before


Okay. Then it must be Antarctica. [emoji6] Oh wait that's a continent. [emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay. Then it must be Antarctica. [emoji6] Oh wait that's a continent. [emoji33]



We have been to the continent before... just not the country.

To explain, JoesDad is contracting and ,if you work in one place for more than 2 years as a contractor, then the UK tax authorities get upset. As a result, JoesDad is finishing at Christmas and, rather than find new employment for January, we are travelling... a long way from home... to New Zealand.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have been to the continent before... just not the country.
> 
> To explain, JoesDad is contracting and ,if you work in one place for more than 2 years as a contractor, then the UK tax authorities get upset. As a result, JoesDad is finishing at Christmas and, rather than find new employment for January, we are travelling... a long way from home... to New Zealand.


Are you going to stay in New Zealand?


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> You are coming to Cape Town! Yayyyy. [emoji23] [emoji23]


I would love to go to Africa one day. My dad went to South Africa in the 80s and he loved it!!! He worked in a gold mine for a few months but the one thing that has scarred him for life was getting his wisdom tooth taken out by a back street doctor without anaesthetic in Johannesburg


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's not illegal to gather russians from the wild. Wholesalers here buy them legally. The tortoises in that link were being smuggled, I assume to avoid having to pay any kind of tariff or tax on them. They won't be able to sell them here legally. I think it's China that's the bad guy here. Just look at the rare species Chinese keepers are able to get their hands on as opposed to here.


That's good to know for me. I wound up having one of my tortoise nightmares the day I saw that post...and Arrow my new little betta was in it too. The nightmare was about my animals being abused. After years of learning about tortoises, I had come to believe that my little guy really was better off with me even though he was probably wild caught. Inspite of the fact that the company that sold him to me is despicable I wouldn't trade him for love or money.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I would love to go to Africa one day. My dad went to South Africa in the 80s and he loved it!!! He worked in a gold mine for a few months but the one thing that has scarred him for life was getting his wisdom tooth taken out by a back street doctor without anaesthetic in Johannesburg


Oh my word. That must have been really awful. I would never do that. My Dad used to work in the Gold Mines as well. In the 80's as well. Wouldn't it be really funny if they knew each other. I don't like JHB. I think it is an awful place. But then after staying in Cape Town it would be awful. [emoji6]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. That must have been really awful. I would never do that. My Dad used to work in the Gold Mines as well. In the 80's as well. Wouldn't it be really funny if they knew each other. I don't like JHB. I think it is an awful place. But then after staying in Cape Town it would be awful. [emoji6]


That would be funny wouldn’t it, he was only a 19 year old back then, it was a whole new world for him compared to the high flats of Glasgow.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> That would be funny wouldn’t it, he was only a 19 year old back then, it was a whole new world for him compared to the high flats of Glasgow.


I can imagine. Ask him if he ate brown bread and milk for his lunches? I remember my Dad said that was the lunch that the miners usually ate. And it is actually not bad. [emoji23] And did he have to learn funagalore? That was the language they spoke in the mines I believe. Not sure if the spelling is right but you say like: fun a galore.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you all.
> I have 2 lovely big bruises across both my arms from a heavy rubber lid of a paper recycling bin which fell on them yesterday.
> An employee of the tip came to my rescue immediately and at first I thought the wind had blown it shut.
> However when I thought about it, it wasn't that windy so I think maybe the man who was behind it had pushed the lid to shut it and didn't see me.
> My sister thinks I should start to wear hi-viz clothing and flashing lights because not being seen seems to be a regular problem I have!
> I must stop wearing my invisibility cloak that Harry Potter sent me
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!


Yes!!! Flashing lights...and you have a better day too. The thing of it though, all of us should be more aware that another person could be around and take a split second to look before we for instance: open a bathroom door in a restaurant. Because there could be an elderly person using a walker or not behind that door. Maybe a small child. And hurt them for life.


----------



## Ben02

I shall ask him about the milk and bread. I remember he said that some of the older miners started teaching him and his two mates certain words that were actually swear words but they didn’t know that. They then told them to say it to there boss and luckily they didn’t get into to much trouble

They were very gullible but I guess they didn’t want to get on the wrong side of those guys


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I shall ask him about the milk and bread. I remember he said that some of the older miners started teaching him and his two mates certain words that were actually swear words but they didn’t know that. They then told them to say it to there boss and luckily they didn’t get into to much trouble
> 
> They were very gullible but I guess they didn’t want to get on the wrong side of those guys


Lol. Nope I wouldn't want to either. They are a very rough and tough bunch of guys.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Lol. Nope I wouldn't want to either. They are a very rough and tough bunch of guys.


They did get a couple of cigarettes from them though


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Not this time. We haven’t ever been to this country before



Yeah.... Tangier Island!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> They did get a couple of cigarettes from them though


Lol. I am sure they did.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Next door neighbor, who watches Sully, had a cute Boxie encounter today.we’re taking him to a safer spot.

Looks like a female


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have been to the continent before... just not the country.
> 
> To explain, JoesDad is contracting and ,if you work in one place for more than 2 years as a contractor, then the UK tax authorities get upset. As a result, JoesDad is finishing at Christmas and, rather than find new employment for January, we are travelling... a long way from home... to New Zealand.


That will be a wonderful trip! 
My cousin's partner is from there - they travel out regularly to visit his relatives......how lucky she is!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I agree with your sister... high vis, hard hat with flashing light mounted on it and steel toe cap boots for you Lyn!!!
> 
> Hope the bruises fade quickly!


I'm sure they will - I'm just glad I had a fleece jacket on to soften the blow a bit!
Good job I was just stepping back from the bin or I would have had concussion!!!
Who knew recycling good be so dangerous?


----------



## Lyn W

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji851]
> Good to not see everyone up and about. Tomorrow I’m going to head back to work. I also go see the eye surgeon for my 1 week post op appointment.


Hope the doctor is happy with your progress and that work goes Ok too. 
I have my first day back on Friday too.....After so long away I'm not looking forward to it- I like being home now!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> All caught up again. I have been busy with work for the last couple of days. So nice to actually have some work to do for a change instead of having to twiddle my thumbs and look busy.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. Me it is sunny outside, but slightly chilly still. And there is supposed to be rain on Friday and Saturday. Yayyy.


Time passes more quickly when you are busy.
Your weather sounds like the opposite of ours - we have a couple of dry, sunny days to look forward to on Friday and Sat - still chilly for June though!
Enjoy your rain!
I quite like it being as wet as it is - it keeps the foul mouthed neighbours indoors!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure they will - I'm just glad I had a fleece jacket on to soften the blow a bit!
> Good job I was just stepping back from the bin or I would have had concussion!!!
> Who knew recycling good be so dangerous?


I'm thinking you should wrap yourself in bubble wrap! Then if you fell you would bounce. You'd have a miserable time going to the bathroom, but it might be worth the extra effort to not always be injured. [emoji856]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Are you going to stay in New Zealand?



No... just travel


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Next door neighbor, who watches Sully, had a cute Boxie encounter today.we’re taking him to a safer spot.
> 
> Looks like a female
> 
> View attachment 275021
> View attachment 275022
> View attachment 275023
> View attachment 275024
> View attachment 275025
> View attachment 275026



Awwwww! [emoji7]


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm thinking you should wrap yourself in bubble wrap! Then if you fell you would bounce. You'd have a miserable time going to the bathroom, but it might be worth the extra effort to not always be injured. [emoji856]


I've never been so insulated in all my life!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope the doctor is happy with your progress and that work goes Ok too.
> I have my first day back on Friday too.....After so long away I'm not looking forward to it- I like being home now!!!



Good luck for your return too


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Next door neighbor, who watches Sully, had a cute Boxie encounter today.we’re taking him to a safer spot.
> 
> Looks like a female
> 
> View attachment 275021
> View attachment 275022
> View attachment 275023
> View attachment 275024
> View attachment 275025
> View attachment 275026


They are so vulnerable in our busy world aren't they?
Glad that one will be safe.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good luck for your return too


Thanks - it will hopefully be an easyish day.
Next week I'll be in Thurs and Friday and so on, not long until the summer hols then so extra recovery time.
I must say, I've missed the children and some of the staff, but haven't missed the work at all - can't think why


----------



## Lyn W

Lola has had a busy day today and has been outside grazing on his clover patch for quite a lot of it.
It hasn't been that warm - cooler than I have usually let him out for in the past, but he has been waiting by the door so who am I to stop him?
He returns to his basking spot to recharge regularly so he should be OK.


----------



## Bee62

Cheryl Hills said:


> So beautifully done. I love Simon and Garfunkel





Cheryl Hills said:


> Wow!


Thank you very much Cheryl.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Sooooo, where are you going to put them?



Well I put them in Toretto’s Garden!!
I was traveling to a company for work today and I passed a flea market on the side of the road. They had lots of what I like to call metal art. People make to neatest things from metal and then paint it.. usually it’s too



expensive for me but this guy was willing to haggle on prices so I left with some cool art work and a couple of bronze frogs... The garden might be getting a little crowded! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Exciting news we have booked and paid for flights for an extraordinary trip for early 2020! Get your suitcase packed. We will take the CDR with us



Ohhhhhh the suspense!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

cocos first time hearing darkside, was funny watching him tilt and and focus right into different songs before driffting away clearly lovimng it i


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Next door neighbor, who watches Sully, had a cute Boxie encounter today.we’re taking him to a safer spot.
> 
> Looks like a female
> 
> View attachment 275021
> View attachment 275022
> View attachment 275023
> View attachment 275024
> View attachment 275025
> View attachment 275026



Awwww!!! This time of year does send the females into all places unpredictable.... I’m seeing lots of them here. My husband keeps telling me that he is seeing soft shelled turtles all the time... I NEVER see those.... ughhhhh!!!

What pretty vivid colors your visitor has!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure they will - I'm just glad I had a fleece jacket on to soften the blow a bit!
> Good job I was just stepping back from the bin or I would have had concussion!!!
> Who knew recycling good be so dangerous?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Lyn, Me thinks you need that bubble!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> No... just travel



I have seen beautiful resorts from the travel agencies and hope to visit there one day. I hope your travels allow you to explore lots of places so we get to see too!!!


----------



## johnandjade

[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji13] [emoji13]


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> cocos first time hearing darkside, was funny watching him tilt and and focus right into different songs before driffting away clearly lovimng it i
> View attachment 275035
> View attachment 275037


Hi John,
I can't see the pics yet but they will show up eventually there's always some sort of delay with certain formats - I'll look out for them!
Coco clearly has good taste!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lola has had a busy day today and has been outside grazing on his clover patch for quite a lot of it.
> It hasn't been that warm - cooler than I have usually let him out for in the past, but he has been waiting by the door so who am I to stop him?
> He returns to his basking spot to recharge regularly so he should be OK.



They do have such personalities! I’m having trouble getting Toretto to go poop outside[emoji28]... my husband says leave him alone and eventually he will have to go but he will hold it for a solid week and quit eating unless I bring him in to the tub. I have got the new soak hole functional now and he will soak in it a little but I think he is too spoiled to the hot water in the house. I am warming it outside ( not that it’s cold by any means) but his highness will only stay if it’s steaming... [emoji35] He comes to the bathroom door that adjoins his yard and scratches to be let in!!! WHO KNEW????


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji13] [emoji13]
> View attachment 275041
> View attachment 275042
> View attachment 275043
> View attachment 275044
> View attachment 275045
> View attachment 275046


Now I see them!
She looks like a very laid back dog!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> They do have such personalities! I’m having trouble getting Toretto to go poop outside[emoji28]... my husband says leave him alone and eventually he will have to go but he will hold it for a solid week and quit eating unless I bring him in to the tub. I have got the new soak hole functional now and he will soak in it a little but I think he is too spoiled to the hot water in the house. I am warming it outside ( not that it’s cold by any means) but his highness will only stay if it’s steaming... [emoji35] He comes to the bathroom door that adjoins his yard and scratches to be let in!!! WHO KNEW????


It's funny how they show us what they want.
Lola has started pooping once a week recently which is a massive improvement for him - he sometimes only goes once a month!!
It probably is something to do with him being a lot more active. At the moment he is usually out of his hide and basking under a che before I get to get to him in the mornings but for the last year he would often not come out at all even in the summer. I don't know what has changed for him but he likes it better.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I had better take myself off to bed, but first I have to check on the bee I rescued from a spider web this evening.
The spider was wrapping him up and he was buzzing for help so I couldn't ignore him.
I used a soft paintbrush to remove as much web as possible then misted him. I gave him some sugar water and when I last looked he was grooming himself and busy on some hebe flowers I put in his tub. I didn't think he'd make it as he looked pretty sorry for himself - he still may not live but hopefully he'll be OK.
I don't feel as if I deprived the spider of a good supper - there are plenty of flies around he can have - bees are precious!!
I just hope he doesn't get his mates to gang up on me while I am asleep
Anyway that was my good deed for the day but nos da for now and take care.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well I had better take myself off to bed, but first I have to check on the bee I rescued from a spider web this evening.
> The spider was wrapping him up and he was buzzing for help so I couldn't ignore him.
> I used a soft paintbrush to remove as much web as possible then misted him. I gave him some sugar water and when I last looked he was grooming himself and busy on some hebe flowers I put in his tub. I didn't think he'd make it as he looked pretty sorry for himself - he still may not live but hopefully he'll be OK.
> I don't feel as if I deprived the spider of a good supper - there are plenty of flies around he can have - bees are precious!!
> I just hope he doesn't get his mates to gang up on me while I am asleep
> Anyway that was my good deed for the day but nos da for now and take care.



Well good luck little bee and Nos Da Lyn!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That looks like a professionally done cake. Looks like Opo really appreciates it.


It was a grocery store cake. I put the shredded carrot around the bottom. Opo did get a bite of the frosting. Oops


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's not really a 'brand' per se. The guy who digs the well puts together the submersible pump, tank and all the electrical parts piece meal. But tomorrow I'll go out and see if there are any labels.


I haven't been here in a couple days so I might find a post from you in a bit. But if that is a pressure tank and what you are saying it is getting water logged. Then the rubber bladder has a hole in it. That is why your pump goes on and off. The system cant hold pressure to allow the limit switch to operate correctly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Wow impressive growth! You have done well for him Ray.
> Lovely birthday cake, he is a lucky boy!!!


Thanks Lyn, I was hoping for 10 lbs by 2 years old. Just missed it but when Opo had the pin worms. He only gained about 1/2 pound in 2 to 3 weeks. If not for that he would have broke the 10 lb mark.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Opo!
> I hope Daddy made you a lovely cake like this


Bought Opo's at a grocery store. Is that your monster? What a beauty.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It's hydrotherapy so they should at least consider it. Maybe your doc will give you a letter supporting your request!!


Talked with my doctor today. She is on board with the idea. Gonna run it by my insurance.


----------



## Ray--Opo

johnandjade said:


> just a check in to say im no deid!!! still on that emational/mental rolllercoaster . still not even tryin to fight my deamons BUT , just about made peice with myself and fighin to keep on tortin! all in i still have some life in me!
> 
> 
> wibble


Keep up the fight my friend. I am on the same roller coaster.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you all.
> I have 2 lovely big bruises across both my arms from a heavy rubber lid of a paper recycling bin which fell on them yesterday.
> An employee of the tip came to my rescue immediately and at first I thought the wind had blown it shut.
> However when I thought about it, it wasn't that windy so I think maybe the man who was behind it had pushed the lid to shut it and didn't see me.
> My sister thinks I should start to wear hi-viz clothing and flashing lights because not being seen seems to be a regular problem I have!
> I must stop wearing my invisibility cloak that Harry Potter sent me
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!


Be careful Lyn!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> They do have such personalities! I’m having trouble getting Toretto to go poop outside[emoji28]... my husband says leave him alone and eventually he will have to go but he will hold it for a solid week and quit eating unless I bring him in to the tub. I have got the new soak hole functional now and he will soak in it a little but I think he is too spoiled to the hot water in the house. I am warming it outside ( not that it’s cold by any means) but his highness will only stay if it’s steaming... [emoji35] He comes to the bathroom door that adjoins his yard and scratches to be let in!!! WHO KNEW????


I am wondering about the transition with Opo. I started to use a different tub outside. Took him a few days to poop in there. Now no problems but if I don't soak him he wont poop.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well finally got caught up. After been here in a few days. I fixed the weak link in the water well and woke up Tuesday with no water again. Tried priming a few times no luck. Went to the hardware store and rented their hand pump. Tried drawing water with the hand pump with no luck. Went to the well head to try there. Still no luck . Took the well head apart to try and pull the water pick up pipe out of the well casing. After about 10 ft. the pick up pipe got stuck and wouldn't come up anymore. Went in the house and put my prosthetic arm on. Went back trying to get the pipe out. Got another 10 ft but that was it. To much calcium buildup on the well casing I thought. So I turned the pickup pipe counterclockwise to unscrew the check valve down there that was hanging me up. I figured I would put a check valve inline with pickup pipe I had already pulled up. The check valve unscrewed and pulled the pipe out. Put the hand pump on the well head and started pumping water. After pumping water into a 5 gallon pail I noticed broken up debris in the pail. Looked at it and it was tree roots. That meant 1 thing my well casing was bad.
So to shorten this already to long of a rant.
Getting a new well for 2100 dollars 
P.S. no water right now


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Well I put them in Toretto’s Garden!!
> I was traveling to a company for work today and I passed a flea market on the side of the road. They had lots of what I like to call metal art. People make to neatest things from metal and then paint it.. usually it’s too
> View attachment 275038
> View attachment 275039
> View attachment 275040
> expensive for me but this guy was willing to haggle on prices so I left with some cool art work and a couple of bronze frogs... The garden might be getting a little crowded! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 275036


Oh my gosh! That tort on a bicycle planter is beyond adorable!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Next door neighbor, who watches Sully, had a cute Boxie encounter today.we’re taking him to a safer spot.
> 
> Looks like a female
> 
> View attachment 275021
> View attachment 275022
> View attachment 275023
> View attachment 275024
> View attachment 275025
> View attachment 275026


That is a beautiful tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope the doctor is happy with your progress and that work goes Ok too.
> I have my first day back on Friday too.....After so long away I'm not looking forward to it- I like being home now!!!


I would imagine that it will be difficult. Being at home is wayyyyy better than being at work. But I am sure that once you get back into the swing of things it will get better. Good Luck.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well I put them in Toretto’s Garden!!
> I was traveling to a company for work today and I passed a flea market on the side of the road. They had lots of what I like to call metal art. People make to neatest things from metal and then paint it.. usually it’s too
> View attachment 275038
> View attachment 275039
> View attachment 275040
> expensive for me but this guy was willing to haggle on prices so I left with some cool art work and a couple of bronze frogs... The garden might be getting a little crowded! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 275036


I have several pieces of metal sculpture. Most of them are made out of things like rakes, faucets, etc.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time passes more quickly when you are busy.
> Your weather sounds like the opposite of ours - we have a couple of dry, sunny days to look forward to on Friday and Sat - still chilly for June though!
> Enjoy your rain!
> I quite like it being as wet as it is - it keeps the foul mouthed neighbours indoors!!!


See there is always a silver lining somewhere!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> No... just travel


Either way have an awesome time. It will be lots of fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji13] [emoji13]
> View attachment 275041
> View attachment 275042
> View attachment 275043
> View attachment 275044
> View attachment 275045
> View attachment 275046


It's nice that you have a companion to share your space with. I'd certainly be lost without my Misty girl. I love her to pieces.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lola has had a busy day today and has been outside grazing on his clover patch for quite a lot of it.
> It hasn't been that warm - cooler than I have usually let him out for in the past, but he has been waiting by the door so who am I to stop him?
> He returns to his basking spot to recharge regularly so he should be OK.


If it is working then don't fix it!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well I put them in Toretto’s Garden!!
> I was traveling to a company for work today and I passed a flea market on the side of the road. They had lots of what I like to call metal art. People make to neatest things from metal and then paint it.. usually it’s too
> View attachment 275038
> View attachment 275039
> View attachment 275040
> expensive for me but this guy was willing to haggle on prices so I left with some cool art work and a couple of bronze frogs... The garden might be getting a little crowded! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 275036


Oh I Love Love Love it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I haven't been here in a couple days so I might find a post from you in a bit. But if that is a pressure tank and what you are saying it is getting water logged. Then the rubber bladder has a hole in it. That is why your pump goes on and off. The system cant hold pressure to allow the limit switch to operate correctly.


No, the pump goes on and off because I don't have enough sprinklers running at the same time to keep it on, so the pump pumps water into the tank faster than the sprinklers can drain it out. It goes off when it reaches the prescribed pressure, but then the sprinklers drain it quickly and it goes back on. I'm trying to figure out which yards I can water at the same time that will match the outgoing with the incoming. It used to be easy when I had horses. I would just run a bank of pasture sprinklers and it worked out fine. But now I have little garden sprinklers in each of the tortoise yards along with several drip lines and I'm having a hard time getting it right.


----------



## CarolM

johnandjade said:


> [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji13] [emoji13]
> View attachment 275041
> View attachment 275042
> View attachment 275043
> View attachment 275044
> View attachment 275045
> View attachment 275046


Sweet!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> They do have such personalities! I’m having trouble getting Toretto to go poop outside[emoji28]... my husband says leave him alone and eventually he will have to go but he will hold it for a solid week and quit eating unless I bring him in to the tub. I have got the new soak hole functional now and he will soak in it a little but I think he is too spoiled to the hot water in the house. I am warming it outside ( not that it’s cold by any means) but his highness will only stay if it’s steaming... [emoji35] He comes to the bathroom door that adjoins his yard and scratches to be let in!!! WHO KNEW????


Whahahahaha. Creatures of habit they are!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well finally got caught up. After been here in a few days. I fixed the weak link in the water well and woke up Tuesday with no water again. Tried priming a few times no luck. Went to the hardware store and rented their hand pump. Tried drawing water with the hand pump with no luck. Went to the well head to try there. Still no luck . Took the well head apart to try and pull the water pick up pipe out of the well casing. After about 10 ft. the pick up pipe got stuck and wouldn't come up anymore. Went in the house and put my prosthetic arm on. Went back trying to get the pipe out. Got another 10 ft but that was it. To much calcium buildup on the well casing I thought. So I turned the pickup pipe counterclockwise to unscrew the check valve down there that was hanging me up. I figured I would put a check valve inline with pickup pipe I had already pulled up. The check valve unscrewed and pulled the pipe out. Put the hand pump on the well head and started pumping water. After pumping water into a 5 gallon pail I noticed broken up debris in the pail. Looked at it and it was tree roots. That meant 1 thing my well casing was bad.
> So to shorten this already to long of a rant.
> Getting a new well for 2100 dollars
> P.S. no water right now


That's a pretty cheap well compared to here in my area. Mine was over $3000 for the new pressure system and drilling a new well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's funny how they show us what they want.
> Lola has started pooping once a week recently which is a massive improvement for him - he sometimes only goes once a month!!
> It probably is something to do with him being a lot more active. At the moment he is usually out of his hide and basking under a che before I get to get to him in the mornings but for the last year he would often not come out at all even in the summer. I don't know what has changed for him but he likes it better.


Maybe he likes his new set up better. Didn't you have to change his setup to accommodate your accident?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well finally got caught up. After been here in a few days. I fixed the weak link in the water well and woke up Tuesday with no water again. Tried priming a few times no luck. Went to the hardware store and rented their hand pump. Tried drawing water with the hand pump with no luck. Went to the well head to try there. Still no luck . Took the well head apart to try and pull the water pick up pipe out of the well casing. After about 10 ft. the pick up pipe got stuck and wouldn't come up anymore. Went in the house and put my prosthetic arm on. Went back trying to get the pipe out. Got another 10 ft but that was it. To much calcium buildup on the well casing I thought. So I turned the pickup pipe counterclockwise to unscrew the check valve down there that was hanging me up. I figured I would put a check valve inline with pickup pipe I had already pulled up. The check valve unscrewed and pulled the pipe out. Put the hand pump on the well head and started pumping water. After pumping water into a 5 gallon pail I noticed broken up debris in the pail. Looked at it and it was tree roots. That meant 1 thing my well casing was bad.
> So to shorten this already to long of a rant.
> Getting a new well for 2100 dollars
> P.S. no water right now


Oh no Ray. That is terrible. I hope it gets sorted out as soon as possible for you. And ouch on your bank balance.


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday All,

I will start your day off with this:


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Bought Opo's at a grocery store. Is that your monster? What a beauty.


No not mine! I wouldn't have room for him unless he had the house and I had a shed in the garden!
That's just an internet pic.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Talked with my doctor today. She is on board with the idea. Gonna run it by my insurance.


Good and hopefully they'll see it will all help in your recovery!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well finally got caught up. After been here in a few days. I fixed the weak link in the water well and woke up Tuesday with no water again. Tried priming a few times no luck. Went to the hardware store and rented their hand pump. Tried drawing water with the hand pump with no luck. Went to the well head to try there. Still no luck . Took the well head apart to try and pull the water pick up pipe out of the well casing. After about 10 ft. the pick up pipe got stuck and wouldn't come up anymore. Went in the house and put my prosthetic arm on. Went back trying to get the pipe out. Got another 10 ft but that was it. To much calcium buildup on the well casing I thought. So I turned the pickup pipe counterclockwise to unscrew the check valve down there that was hanging me up. I figured I would put a check valve inline with pickup pipe I had already pulled up. The check valve unscrewed and pulled the pipe out. Put the hand pump on the well head and started pumping water. After pumping water into a 5 gallon pail I noticed broken up debris in the pail. Looked at it and it was tree roots. That meant 1 thing my well casing was bad.
> So to shorten this already to long of a rant.
> Getting a new well for 2100 dollars
> P.S. no water right now


That sounds like a nightmare!
Your well casing must have been cracked for tree roots to be able to work their way in.
I know you can stock up on bottled water for drinking, but how the heck are you managing without water for everything else?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I would imagine that it will be difficult. Being at home is wayyyyy better than being at work. But I am sure that once you get back into the swing of things it will get better. Good Luck.


Thanks Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Maybe he likes his new set up better. Didn't you have to change his setup to accommodate your accident?


I did, but he moved back into his shower room as soon as I was able to use the upstairs bathroom - so all back to normal there.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
I had planned to get up really early to release the bee (yes he survived the night )
Then I was going to get organised and return some dresses to a store about 40 miles away.
The first part was fine - it was very sunny and the bee has flown away - at least I can't see him anywhere around where I left his tub.
Then I had to soak Lola and sort out his food etc., etc., and then m sister rang for a good long chat so I haven't managed to go anywhere yet.
I will go tomorrow now as I have some other bits and bobs to do this pm.
I don't know how I'm going to have time to go back to work!! Thank goodness it's not a full week.
Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


----------



## Lyn W

Do you know the actions of some of our Welsh councils are unbelievable!
A local newspaper reports
*Hafod-yr-ynys homes to be demolished to meet air quality targets*






This is supposed to be Wales most polluted street but there are hundreds of thousands of homes like this on busy Welsh valley roads - I wonder if they will demolish them all! If they can't solve the problem they just compulsory purchase the houses and bulldoze it out of the way....it still won't improve the air quality though!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Do you know the actions of some of our Welsh councils are unbelievable!
> A local newspaper reports
> *Hafod-yr-ynys homes to be demolished to meet air quality targets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be Wales most polluted street but there are hundreds of thousands of homes like this on busy Welsh valley roads - I wonder if they will demolish them all! If they can't solve the problem they just compulsory purchase the houses and bulldoze it out of the way....it still won't improve the air quality though!!


Not to mention the people without homes!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> No, the pump goes on and off because I don't have enough sprinklers running at the same time to keep it on, so the pump pumps water into the tank faster than the sprinklers can drain it out. It goes off when it reaches the prescribed pressure, but then the sprinklers drain it quickly and it goes back on. I'm trying to figure out which yards I can water at the same time that will match the outgoing with the incoming. It used to be easy when I had horses. I would just run a bank of pasture sprinklers and it worked out fine. But now I have little garden sprinklers in each of the tortoise yards along with several drip lines and I'm having a hard time getting it right.


How much time does it take when the pump turns off then turns on again?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice ‘lil video of pet fish n turtles chowing down!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That's a pretty cheap well compared to here in my area. Mine was over $3000 for the new pressure system and drilling a new well.


I was surprised also. They go down about 60 ft to the better water. But that's for the well and hooking up back to my system. Wish I was whole I would do it myself. It's only a 2 in well. I came up with a way to drive the well pipe in the ground with a tripod type setup and using a rope and a riding lawnmower with the tire off the rear wheel. Wrapping the rope around wheel to lift the driver. Once you get the hang of it you can keep ia good rhythm.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh no Ray. That is terrible. I hope it gets sorted out as soon as possible for you. And ouch on your bank balance.


The well company is putting in a emergency permit to the county since its residential water.(the county government has to get their cut)
It's going to put me back a month to buy my shed. Which puts me back another month to get my yard fenced in. Gonna have to chase Opo around the yard for a few more months


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice ‘lil video of pet fish n turtles chowing down!


Sweet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That sounds like a nightmare!
> Your well casing must have been cracked for tree roots to be able to work their way in.
> I know you can stock up on bottled water for drinking, but how the heck are you managing without water for everything else?


I have a 200 gallon tank that holds the water from the well. So I have a pump that pumps water from the well to the tank. Then a pump that pumps it from the tank to the house. When the water level gets low in the tank there is a float switch that turns the pump on to fill up again. 
Anyways I used my neighbors water by putting his hoses and mine to get water to the tank to fill. We are still using less water because I don't want to burn up my neighbors pump.


----------



## CarolM

[emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji24]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Anyways good morning everyone!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That sounds like a nightmare!
> Your well casing must have been cracked for tree roots to be able to work their way in.
> I know you can stock up on bottled water for drinking, but how the heck are you managing without water for everything else?



Ray - it rains almost daily there in the afternoon. Just time your outside time with the (rain) showers and bring along a bar of soap! 

Hope u get your well running soonest!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Do you know the actions of some of our Welsh councils are unbelievable!
> A local newspaper reports
> *Hafod-yr-ynys homes to be demolished to meet air quality targets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be Wales most polluted street but there are hundreds of thousands of homes like this on busy Welsh valley roads - I wonder if they will demolish them all! If they can't solve the problem they just compulsory purchase the houses and bulldoze it out of the way....it still won't improve the air quality though!!




Whats the cause of the air pollution? Removing the houses doesnt seem the right way to go.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray - it rains almost daily there in the afternoon. Just time your outside time with the (rain) showers and bring along a bar of soap!
> 
> Hope u get your well running soonest!


LOL, Good Thinking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> How much time does it take when the pump turns off then turns on again?


Maybe a minute or so.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was surprised also. They go down about 60 ft to the better water. But that's for the well and hooking up back to my system. Wish I was whole I would do it myself. It's only a 2 in well. I came up with a way to drive the well pipe in the ground with a tripod type setup and using a rope and a riding lawnmower with the tire off the rear wheel. Wrapping the rope around wheel to lift the driver. Once you get the hang of it you can keep ia good rhythm.


They had to make my well 250 feet deep. And the way they're building new subdivisions around here I hope that's deep enough.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a 200 gallon tank that holds the water from the well. So I have a pump that pumps water from the well to the tank. Then a pump that pumps it from the tank to the house. When the water level gets low in the tank there is a float switch that turns the pump on to fill up again.
> Anyways I used my neighbors water by putting his hoses and mine to get water to the tank to fill. We are still using less water because I don't want to burn up my neighbors pump.


I suppose we should say Get Well Soon, Ray! The sooner the better!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Whats the cause of the air pollution? Removing the houses doesnt seem the right way to go.


Traffic, but you would be hard pushed to find any Welsh valley that isn't lined with similar houses and has similar traffic problems.
Doesn't make sense to knock the houses down to me and I can't see how it can improve air quality targets, because the traffic will still be there!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Traffic, but you would be hard pushed to find any Welsh valley that isn't lined with similar houses and has similar traffic problems.
> Doesn't make sense to knock the houses down to me and I can't see how it can improve air quality targets, because the traffic will still be there!


Maybe they feel with fewer houses along the route there will be fewer people to drive their cars in that area.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe they feel with fewer houses along the route there will be fewer people to drive their cars in that area.


No, it's the through traffic is the problem, there is an alternative route but its a detour of about 30 miles.
I don't know why they don't make HGVs etc use that way though, it has dual carriageways to and from the same place.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I suppose we should say Get Well Soon, Ray! The sooner the better!!



Ouch - very deep issue here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> No, it's the through traffic is the problem, there is an alternative route but its a detour of about 30 miles.
> I don't know why they don't make HGVs etc use that way though, it has dual carriageways to and from the same place.



Next, you will be discussing the pros n cons of verticulated lorries, and everyone on this side of the pond will be confused.

HGVs, dual carriageways, verges....


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe they feel with fewer houses along the route there will be fewer people to drive their cars in that area.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Momof4

Hello!! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You are coming to Cape Town! Yayyyy.





Bee62 said:


> Hi friends I am very busy these days. My new fence and gate is finished. My dogs like it. With the new fence they can be together with me in the frontyard of my house too.
> Actually I am working on the new enclosure for my sullies in my stable. Yesterday I`ve got the substrate to cover the concrete floor. The walls of the enclosure and the night house are ready too. Today I have to put the substrate in the enclosure and install the lights / heating lamps / che. Hopefully this evening or tomorrow I can put the torts in their new home. Pictures following soon.
> 
> Happy humpday to everyone and keep on torting.
> View attachment 274973


Amen to all of the above.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola has had a busy day today and has been outside grazing on his clover patch for quite a lot of it.
> It hasn't been that warm - cooler than I have usually let him out for in the past, but he has been waiting by the door so who am I to stop him?
> He returns to his basking spot to recharge regularly so he should be OK.


I'm taking Saphire out too. He stays out in the sunshine instead of hiding. June has been cool, rainy, and not typical.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They do have such personalities! I’m having trouble getting Toretto to go poop outside[emoji28]... my husband says leave him alone and eventually he will have to go but he will hold it for a solid week and quit eating unless I bring him in to the tub. I have got the new soak hole functional now and he will soak in it a little but I think he is too spoiled to the hot water in the house. I am warming it outside ( not that it’s cold by any means) but his highness will only stay if it’s steaming... [emoji35] He comes to the bathroom door that adjoins his yard and scratches to be let in!!! WHO KNEW????


That is sooo funny...and so like a turdess.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a 200 gallon tank that holds the water from the well. So I have a pump that pumps water from the well to the tank. Then a pump that pumps it from the tank to the house. When the water level gets low in the tank there is a float switch that turns the pump on to fill up again.
> Anyways I used my neighbors water by putting his hoses and mine to get water to the tank to fill. We are still using less water because I don't want to burn up my neighbors pump.


Good you have a real neighbor. Some of mine are like that too. We help each other.


----------



## Bee62

johnandjade said:


> [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji13] [emoji13]
> View attachment 275041
> View attachment 275042
> View attachment 275043
> View attachment 275044
> View attachment 275045
> View attachment 275046


Best friends ?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Well I had better take myself off to bed, but first I have to check on the bee I rescued from a spider web this evening.
> The spider was wrapping him up and he was buzzing for help so I couldn't ignore him.
> I used a soft paintbrush to remove as much web as possible then misted him. I gave him some sugar water and when I last looked he was grooming himself and busy on some hebe flowers I put in his tub. I didn't think he'd make it as he looked pretty sorry for himself - he still may not live but hopefully he'll be OK.
> I don't feel as if I deprived the spider of a good supper - there are plenty of flies around he can have - bees are precious!!
> I just hope he doesn't get his mates to gang up on me while I am asleep
> Anyway that was my good deed for the day but nos da for now and take care.


Bees are precious, you`ve said ? I love you, Lyn !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice ‘lil video of pet fish n turtles chowing down!


Such a funny video ! I love it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Next, you will be discussing the pros n cons of verticulated lorries, and everyone on this side of the pond will be confused.
> 
> HGVs, dual carriageways, verges....


I forget that not everyone uses the same terms as uk.
Maybe I'll add a glossary!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Bees are precious, you`ve said ? I love you, Lyn !


Yes - That includes you too Bee!!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hello!! I hope everyone is doing well.


Hi Kathy
Actually Ray's doing his well at the moment - it's broken.
I hope you and the family are all well too.
How is the new garden shaping up?


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Yes - That includes you too Bee!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch - very deep issue here.


I hope Ray doesn't get bored with these puns about his well.


----------



## Lyn W

I had better go to bed - back to work tomorrow - thankfully a very short week for me.
I'll speak to you tomorrow evening - happy Friday everyone and Nos Da!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I hope Ray doesn't get bored with these puns about his well.



Just have to drill down for a deeper meaning.


----------



## Cathie G

Well...is a deep subject. I love bees too! And all the shenanigans. The turtle vidio was adorable and it doesn't surprise me that doggys love music cause my wabbit gets po'd if the electric goes out. Where's the music or tv? What animal doesn't enjoy a shower now and then?...well


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> Never did get the energy yesterday to move the last few logs to our wood pile. Just tooo muggy, hot and humid. But, I did move some wood around in a different sense, As old time CDR members recall, i picked up some Virginia Cedar trees that fell during a big storm. Sawed them up, and they have been nicely drying. Soooooo, decided to pick a piece and fool around. This piece here we are hoping turns into a vase of some shape.
> 
> View attachment 274970
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first. This morning, we are up early to go try and catch some Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. The waters are warming, which means the crabs are coming into the Bay. Not sure how successful we’ll be. A good chance to get over to the Bay.
> 
> Happy Wednesday


I can't wait to see what you do with that beautiful blank!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lyn W said:


> No, it's the through traffic is the problem, there is an alternative route but its a detour of about 30 miles.
> I don't know why they don't make HGVs etc use that way though, it has dual carriageways to and from the same place.


Are there houses like that on the other side of the street?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hello!! I hope everyone is doing well.


Where the heck ya been?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I hope Ray doesn't get bored with these puns about his well.


OH!!! Now I get the "get well soon" comment. Sometimes I can be so dense.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Ray--Opo 

Here are pictures of my water pressure system:







Today I stood there and watched the gauge and I had two sprinklers and two drip lines turned on. When the pump turned off it took a little over a minute for the sprinklers to drain the tank down to 40psi. Then it took the pump to fill it backup to 65psi about another minute. So I went up to the property and turned on another sprinkler and another drip line. That kept the pump running. So now that I know what it takes to keep the pump pumping I have to adjust the way I water.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray - it rains almost daily there in the afternoon. Just time your outside time with the (rain) showers and bring along a bar of soap!
> 
> Hope u get your well running soonest!


Not sure the neighbor's would appreciate that. . They showed up today and we have water again. I was surprised figured water fri.
They told the county that the resident at the house had special needs. So they gave them the ok without the permit. The permit was going to take another day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> They had to make my well 250 feet deep. And the way they're building new subdivisions around here I hope that's deep enough.


The lime stone in my area is about 250 ft down. After that you get the artisan water. That is about 3000 dollars. I asked about going that deep but they said they usually do those wells for irrigation. Is the well at your place that we are talking about for irrigation or house or both?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> @Ray--Opo
> 
> Here are pictures of my water pressure system:
> 
> View attachment 275141
> View attachment 275142
> View attachment 275143
> View attachment 275144
> 
> 
> Today I stood there and watched the gauge and I had two sprinklers and two drip lines turned on. When the pump turned off it took a little over a minute for the sprinklers to drain the tank down to 40psi. Then it took the pump to fill it backup to 65psi about another minute. So I went up to the property and turned on another sprinkler and another drip line. That kept the pump running. So now that I know what it takes to keep the pump pumping I have to adjust the way I water.


I already asked but just saw this post. Is it for irrigation only or for house only?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I suppose we should say Get Well Soon, Ray! The sooner the better!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch - very deep issue here.


----------



## Ray--Opo

The hose on the sprayer head on the kitchen faucet wore out and started leaking. My wife bought a new one and we were installing it at 12 midnight


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola has had a busy day today and has been outside grazing on his clover patch for quite a lot of it
> 
> It hasn't been that warm - cooler than I have usually let him out for in the past, but he has been waiting by the door so who am I to stop him?
> He returns to his basking spot to recharge regularly so he should be OK.



That is excellent! Well done Lola. Outdoors is good for you!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Well I put them in Toretto’s Garden!!
> I was traveling to a company for work today and I passed a flea market on the side of the road. They had lots of what I like to call metal art. People make to neatest things from metal and then paint it.. usually it’s too
> View attachment 275038
> View attachment 275039
> View attachment 275040
> expensive for me but this guy was willing to haggle on prices so I left with some cool art work and a couple of bronze frogs... The garden might be getting a little crowded! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 275036



Cute


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well I had better take myself off to bed, but first I have to check on the bee I rescued from a spider web this evening.
> The spider was wrapping him up and he was buzzing for help so I couldn't ignore him.
> I used a soft paintbrush to remove as much web as possible then misted him. I gave him some sugar water and when I last looked he was grooming himself and busy on some hebe flowers I put in his tub. I didn't think he'd make it as he looked pretty sorry for himself - he still may not live but hopefully he'll be OK.
> I don't feel as if I deprived the spider of a good supper - there are plenty of flies around he can have - bees are precious!!
> I just hope he doesn't get his mates to gang up on me while I am asleep
> Anyway that was my good deed for the day but nos da for now and take care.



I would do exactly the same!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well finally got caught up. After been here in a few days. I fixed the weak link in the water well and woke up Tuesday with no water again. Tried priming a few times no luck. Went to the hardware store and rented their hand pump. Tried drawing water with the hand pump with no luck. Went to the well head to try there. Still no luck . Took the well head apart to try and pull the water pick up pipe out of the well casing. After about 10 ft. the pick up pipe got stuck and wouldn't come up anymore. Went in the house and put my prosthetic arm on. Went back trying to get the pipe out. Got another 10 ft but that was it. To much calcium buildup on the well casing I thought. So I turned the pickup pipe counterclockwise to unscrew the check valve down there that was hanging me up. I figured I would put a check valve inline with pickup pipe I had already pulled up. The check valve unscrewed and pulled the pipe out. Put the hand pump on the well head and started pumping water. After pumping water into a 5 gallon pail I noticed broken up debris in the pail. Looked at it and it was tree roots. That meant 1 thing my well casing was bad.
> So to shorten this already to long of a rant.
> Getting a new well for 2100 dollars
> P.S. no water right now


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Tennis watching today. We are heading to London’s Queen’s Club 

Not that I haven’t been watching both this tournament and the Ladies tournament in Birmingham on tv all week [emoji849]


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Are there houses like that on the other side of the street?



Those crazy Welsh - https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/...afront-16451745.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Those crazy Welsh - https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/...afront-16451745.amp?__twitter_impression=true


Haha, “you had one job”


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Haha, “you had one job”



To be fair, sounds like it used to have a view. Now, just a place to sit and look at one’s phone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Summer Solstice, almost 15 hours of daylight here today.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> To be fair, sounds like it used to have a view. Now, just a place to sit and look at one’s phone.


Ahhh I see, if the hedge was not their it would have a view of the sea.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> The lime stone in my area is about 250 ft down. After that you get the artisan water. That is about 3000 dollars. I asked about going that deep but they said they usually do those wells for irrigation. Is the well at your place that we are talking about for irrigation or house or both?


It's the water for everyday use, and the water table is at about 200', or it was at the time the well was dug.


----------



## Yvonne G

My son works at Vendo in DFW, Texas and someone brings do-nuts on Fridays. Take a look at today's assortment. I've never seen such an assortment. Wow! What a variety. Would be hard to choose:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bottom left - an apple fritter, thats what I would choose!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Bottom left - an apple fritter, thats what I would choose!


I've never seen the likes of such an assortment. Our doughnut shops have glazed, cake, old fashioned, maple bars, chocolate and sprinkles. That's about it.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> My son works at Vendo in DFW, Texas and someone brings do-nuts on Fridays. Take a look at today's assortment. I've never seen such an assortment. Wow! What a variety. Would be hard to choose:
> 
> View attachment 275161


I’ll take the one at the back left please Yvonne


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's the water for everyday use, and the water table is at about 200', or it was at the time the well was dug.


Ok that's why you have a tank and limit switch. If it was just irrigation you wouldn't need those. I can't remember is there a air valve on the tank like a air valve on a car tire?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> I’ll take the one at the back left please Yvonne


Fine, it's yours. Frankly, the one that really appeals to me is the glazed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok that's why you have a tank and limit switch. If it was just irrigation you wouldn't need those. I can't remember is there a air valve on the tank like a air valve on a car tire?


Yes.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having a hard time getting going today. Food's all ready to distribute to the tortoises, but here I sit.

Yesterday I started walking again. I started right back up with my 10 laps (which equal almost a mile).* Today will be pretty pleasant weather for the first day of summer. Hopefully I can stay with the program and walk every evening right after Jeopardy!. Well, every evening except for Tuesday. When I walk I don't get back in the house until after 8p, and NCIS starts at 8.

*I saw a little blurb on TV the other night showing a 100 year old woman competing in and winning a ribbon, some sort of race or marathon. Can you imagine? She's 103 now and still racing. I hope that's me in 20 more years.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Not sure the neighbor's would appreciate that. . They showed up today and we have water again. I was surprised figured water fri.
> They told the county that the resident at the house had special needs. So they gave them the ok without the permit. The permit was going to take another day.


Nice!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My son works at Vendo in DFW, Texas and someone brings do-nuts on Fridays. Take a look at today's assortment. I've never seen such an assortment. Wow! What a variety. Would be hard to choose:
> 
> View attachment 275161


I like the ones with lots of iceing.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time getting going today. Food's all ready to distribute to the tortoises, but here I sit.
> 
> Yesterday I started walking again. I started right back up with my 10 laps (which equal almost a mile).* Today will be pretty pleasant weather for the first day of summer. Hopefully I can stay with the program and walk every evening right after Jeopardy!. Well, every evening except for Tuesday. When I walk I don't get back in the house until after 8p, and NCIS starts at 8.
> 
> *I saw a little blurb on TV the other night showing a 100 year old woman competing in and winning a ribbon, some sort of race or marathon. Can you imagine? She's 103 now and still racing. I hope that's me in 20 more years.


I saw that too. She's another hero for me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I moved the baby leopards out of the leopard shed to be outside I haven't been back in the shed for about a week. So today when I got my broom and bucket to go in there and clean up, I saw a wasp nest up in the corner of the doorway. It was about three inches across with quite a few wasps on it. I had the broom in my hand, so I just took the broom and knocked the nest out of the doorway. Then I ran for my life. Trouble is, one of them was pretty savvy about who the nest destroyer was and he chased me. He got me twice in the ear area. I think one is on the very edge of my ear, but the other is actually behind my ear where the lobe connects to the neck. Usually wasp stings burn like fire, but I went about my morning chores with hardly any pain, just an annoying little burning sensation. But now, sitting here indoors, my ear is burning on the edge and itching like crazy behind the ear. I'm going to ask my friend Google how to relieve the sensations. But it's probably too late. Been over an hour.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Since I moved the baby leopards out of the leopard shed to be outside I haven't been back in the shed for about a week. So today when I got my broom and bucket to go in there and clean up, I saw a wasp nest up in the corner of the doorway. It was about three inches across with quite a few wasps on it. I had the broom in my hand, so I just took the broom and knocked the nest out of the doorway. Then I ran for my life. Trouble is, one of them was pretty savvy about who the nest destroyer was and he chased me. He got me twice in the ear area. I think one is on the very edge of my ear, but the other is actually behind my ear where the lobe connects to the neck. Usually wasp stings burn like fire, but I went about my morning chores with hardly any pain, just an annoying little burning sensation. But now, sitting here indoors, my ear is burning on the edge and itching like crazy behind the ear. I'm going to ask my friend Google how to relieve the sensations. But it's probably too late. Been over an hour.



Ouch! Wasp stings are never fun!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Summer Solstice - a nice sunny windy day with no humidity! We’ve been “out back” in our woods with the shredder still cleaning up the mess from our trees. Getting the main trunks cut up was relatively easy, but the mess from the gnarly ends full of pine cones and knots is a pain. Tedious, slow. But we made progress.

Tomorrow, more FIFA womens soccer...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Wasp stings are never fun!


I've been trying real hard to remember to not scratch my itchy ear and just realized it's not my ear that's itchy but my neck below my ear. So I reached up and felt it and there are four little itchy bumps on my neck. I guess he deposited so much venom in my ear that the four stings on my neck only got enough to cause itching.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Summer Solstice - a nice sunny windy day with no humidity! We’ve been “out back” in our woods with the shredder still cleaning up the mess from our trees. Getting the main trunks cut up was relatively easy, but the mess from the gnarly ends full of pine cones and knots is a pain. Tedious, slow. But we made progress.
> 
> Tomorrow, more FIFA womens soccer...
> 
> View attachment 275181


What kind of shredder? When I get my settlement from the road widening I'm going to be in the market for one. But it either has to be electric or electric start. I don't have the strength to pull a rope starter.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Since I moved the baby leopards out of the leopard shed to be outside I haven't been back in the shed for about a week. So today when I got my broom and bucket to go in there and clean up, I saw a wasp nest up in the corner of the doorway. It was about three inches across with quite a few wasps on it. I had the broom in my hand, so I just took the broom and knocked the nest out of the doorway. Then I ran for my life. Trouble is, one of them was pretty savvy about who the nest destroyer was and he chased me. He got me twice in the ear area. I think one is on the very edge of my ear, but the other is actually behind my ear where the lobe connects to the neck. Usually wasp stings burn like fire, but I went about my morning chores with hardly any pain, just an annoying little burning sensation. But now, sitting here indoors, my ear is burning on the edge and itching like crazy behind the ear. I'm going to ask my friend Google how to relieve the sensations. But it's probably too late. Been over an hour.



Vinegar was what my gran treated wasp stings with 

An antihistamine like Piriton will provide relief as will ice


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Since I moved the baby leopards out of the leopard shed to be outside I haven't been back in the shed for about a week. So today when I got my broom and bucket to go in there and clean up, I saw a wasp nest up in the corner of the doorway. It was about three inches across with quite a few wasps on it. I had the broom in my hand, so I just took the broom and knocked the nest out of the doorway. Then I ran for my life. Trouble is, one of them was pretty savvy about who the nest destroyer was and he chased me. He got me twice in the ear area. I think one is on the very edge of my ear, but the other is actually behind my ear where the lobe connects to the neck. Usually wasp stings burn like fire, but I went about my morning chores with hardly any pain, just an annoying little burning sensation. But now, sitting here indoors, my ear is burning on the edge and itching like crazy behind the ear. I'm going to ask my friend Google how to relieve the sensations. But it's probably too late. Been over an hour.


If I have to I use a little baking soda poultice on bee stings. I've only been stung by a wasp once and don't want another one. Sorry you are going through that.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Vinegar was what my gran treated wasp stings with
> 
> An antihistamine like Piriton will provide relief as will ice


I'll have to remember that one. I use vinegar or cold coffee on sunburns too. Or even burns. It works.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Are there houses like that on the other side of the street?


Not in that particular spot, but there are houses higher up the hill on the left though.
Usually there are rows on either side of the road - houses built for miners and steelworkers etc., when the area had lots of coal mines other industries.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Those crazy Welsh - https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/...afront-16451745.amp?__twitter_impression=true


It's a nice privet spot to sit!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> To be fair, sounds like it used to have a view. Now, just a place to sit and look at one’s phone.


That's all people tend to be doing when you see them sat on benches these days.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My son works at Vendo in DFW, Texas and someone brings do-nuts on Fridays. Take a look at today's assortment. I've never seen such an assortment. Wow! What a variety. Would be hard to choose:
> 
> View attachment 275161


Nothing fancy for me - just a plain jam doughnut please and a lovely cup of tea!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
My first day back in work went OK - lovely to see the everyone but I'm glad it was just the one day!
It was hard to get up early and have to be organised to leave the house by 8. That's always hard after the summer holidays but after almost 4 months it was very difficult. I'll have to do it twice next week!!
Lola was still in bed when I left, but he had a couple of hours in and out of the garden when I got home. 
Anyway I'm off to bed as very tired tonight.
So Nos Da and see you soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yes.


Ok so if you let some air out and get bubbles or water then the rubber diaphragm inside has a hole. A hole can make your pump turn on and off more then it needs to. With the pump turning on at about 40 psi and off at 65 psi. Your limit switch is a 40/60. 
The air pressure in the tank needs to be 38 psi. You can only get the correct pressure when the pump is shut off and there is no pressure in the system. Adding more than 38 psi pressure does not give you more pressure in the system. It just makes your pump work harder.
The ultimate would be a irrigation well with a irrigation pump. And another well with a pump,pressure tank and limit switch for the house. 
So if you use a tire gauge you can check the tank pressure but again there needs to be no pressure in the pipes. You can quickly let air out of your tank for a few seconds to see if you get any water out. If so it needs to be changed.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time getting going today. Food's all ready to distribute to the tortoises, but here I sit.
> 
> Yesterday I started walking again. I started right back up with my 10 laps (which equal almost a mile).* Today will be pretty pleasant weather for the first day of summer. Hopefully I can stay with the program and walk every evening right after Jeopardy!. Well, every evening except for Tuesday. When I walk I don't get back in the house until after 8p, and NCIS starts at 8.
> 
> *I saw a little blurb on TV the other night showing a 100 year old woman competing in and winning a ribbon, some sort of race or marathon. Can you imagine? She's 103 now and still racing. I hope that's me in 20 more years.



Wow! I hope it is too


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok so if you let some air out and get bubbles or water then the rubber diaphragm inside has a hole. A hole can make your pump turn on and off more then it needs to. With the pump turning on at about 40 psi and off at 65 psi. Your limit switch is a 40/60.
> The air pressure in the tank needs to be 38 psi. You can only get the correct pressure when the pump is shut off and there is no pressure in the system. Adding more than 38 psi pressure does not give you more pressure in the system. It just makes your pump work harder.
> The ultimate would be a irrigation well with a irrigation pump. And another well with a pump,pressure tank and limit switch for the house.
> So if you use a tire gauge you can check the tank pressure but again there needs to be no pressure in the pipes. You can quickly let air out of your tank for a few seconds to see if you get any water out. If so it needs to be changed.


Gosh - getting your water is really complicated, I just turn on the tap and there it is!
Maybe I should appreciate and be grateful for our water systems a little more!!


----------



## Lyn W

I can't sleep!  
My brain just won't switch off.
So I've come down for a cup of hot chocolate and here I am back in the CDR again.
I don't suppose looking at a screen just before bed will be helping much, but it's better than tossing and turning all night!


----------



## Lyn W

I've had a look at the forums and now I'm going to try to sleep again.
Nos Da (again!)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's a nice privet spot to sit!!



I’m hedging my bets on that pun!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> My first day back in work went OK - lovely to see the everyone but I'm glad it was just the one day!
> It was hard to get up early and have to be organised to leave the house by 8. That's always hard after the summer holidays but after almost 4 months it was very difficult. I'll have to do it twice next week!!
> Lola was still in bed when I left, but he had a couple of hours in and out of the garden when I got home.
> Anyway I'm off to bed as very tired tonight.
> So Nos Da and see you soon.



I’m glad it went well. You’re going to find it hard after so long, especially as you have lost fitness. 

Be prepared to extend the phased return to September if necessary


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I hope you all have a great weekend. I will mostly be watching tennis on tv... and Toy Story 4 at the cinema


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hello!! I hope everyone is doing well.


Hey, it is our long lost friend. How are you doing Kathy. I was just thinking about you and was wondering where you were.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I had better go to bed - back to work tomorrow - thankfully a very short week for me.
> I'll speak to you tomorrow evening - happy Friday everyone and Nos Da!


Good luck. I hope it went well.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...is a deep subject. I love bees too! And all the shenanigans. The turtle vidio was adorable and it doesn't surprise me that doggys love music cause my wabbit gets po'd if the electric goes out. Where's the music or tv? What animal doesn't enjoy a shower now and then?...well


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> The hose on the sprayer head on the kitchen faucet wore out and started leaking. My wife bought a new one and we were installing it at 12 midnight
> View attachment 275148


You just don't get a break. But I suppose that has to do with the fact that your water has been off for a few days.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Bottom left - an apple fritter, thats what I would choose!


I would probably choose either the one with the strawberry or the bottom right corner or the top left corner.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a hard time getting going today. Food's all ready to distribute to the tortoises, but here I sit.
> 
> Yesterday I started walking again. I started right back up with my 10 laps (which equal almost a mile).* Today will be pretty pleasant weather for the first day of summer. Hopefully I can stay with the program and walk every evening right after Jeopardy!. Well, every evening except for Tuesday. When I walk I don't get back in the house until after 8p, and NCIS starts at 8.
> 
> *I saw a little blurb on TV the other night showing a 100 year old woman competing in and winning a ribbon, some sort of race or marathon. Can you imagine? She's 103 now and still racing. I hope that's me in 20 more years.


I bet you it will be.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Since I moved the baby leopards out of the leopard shed to be outside I haven't been back in the shed for about a week. So today when I got my broom and bucket to go in there and clean up, I saw a wasp nest up in the corner of the doorway. It was about three inches across with quite a few wasps on it. I had the broom in my hand, so I just took the broom and knocked the nest out of the doorway. Then I ran for my life. Trouble is, one of them was pretty savvy about who the nest destroyer was and he chased me. He got me twice in the ear area. I think one is on the very edge of my ear, but the other is actually behind my ear where the lobe connects to the neck. Usually wasp stings burn like fire, but I went about my morning chores with hardly any pain, just an annoying little burning sensation. But now, sitting here indoors, my ear is burning on the edge and itching like crazy behind the ear. I'm going to ask my friend Google how to relieve the sensations. But it's probably too late. Been over an hour.


[emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've been trying real hard to remember to not scratch my itchy ear and just realized it's not my ear that's itchy but my neck below my ear. So I reached up and felt it and there are four little itchy bumps on my neck. I guess he deposited so much venom in my ear that the four stings on my neck only got enough to cause itching.


Is it better now?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> My first day back in work went OK - lovely to see the everyone but I'm glad it was just the one day!
> It was hard to get up early and have to be organised to leave the house by 8. That's always hard after the summer holidays but after almost 4 months it was very difficult. I'll have to do it twice next week!!
> Lola was still in bed when I left, but he had a couple of hours in and out of the garden when I got home.
> Anyway I'm off to bed as very tired tonight.
> So Nos Da and see you soon.


Well done on surviving your first day back.


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday all.
This is going to be a chill weekend. Last night was wet and cold and today is also expected to have the same weather. So it is cuddle time with warm blankets and hot chocolate.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> I would probably choose either the one with the strawberry or the bottom right corner or the top left corner.


You're gonna have to fight me for the one with the strawberry! I can almost taste it now! [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> You're gonna have to fight me for the one with the strawberry! I can almost taste it now! [emoji2]


Lol. Okay since I have two other options you can have that one. [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’m glad it went well. You’re going to find it hard after so long, especially as you have lost fitness.
> 
> Be prepared to extend the phased return to September if necessary


Thanks Linda, it was a bit like an attack on all my senses going back to a busy place.
I've been kept up to speed with all that's been going on in my absence by colleagues so at least I had some idea of what was happening. 
By the time I've built up to a full week it will be the summer hols so that will give me some more time.
Obviously no outdoor Ed for me though - at least the rest of this year.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You just don't get a break. But I suppose that has to do with the fact that your water has been off for a few days.


That's the trouble unfortunately. Ray has had a couple of breaks this week - his well, now his tap


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of shredder? When I get my settlement from the road widening I'm going to be in the market for one. But it either has to be electric or electric start. I don't have the strength to pull a rope starter.



This Troy Built 4 cycle shredder really does a great job on a wide variery of things. We’ve had it for years and years. It’s not electric start, but starts like a champ usually one slow steady pull fires it up.

https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/cs-4325-chipper-shredder

I will try and make a short actual use video of it in action.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’m hedging my bets on that pun!


I suppose it was bordering on the ridiculous.
You may need to box my ears!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday all.
> This is going to be a chill weekend. Last night was wet and cold and today is also expected to have the same weather. So it is cuddle time with warm blankets and hot chocolate.


Hi Carol. I think summer has arrived here - we have temps of up to 20C and sunshine coming in today. It will stay warm but we are back to showers for the next few days after that with a yellow warning for Thunderstorms.
Wrap up warm!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all/
I finally got to sleep about 5ish - it was light anyway.
I will have to get myself a new book to read, that always helps me unwind.
Lola headed straight for the garden door when I opened his and has been out basking in the sun.
I think he has finally realised that he's a tortoise!!!
Hope everyone has a good Saturday,


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I hope you all have a great weekend. I will mostly be watching tennis on tv... and Toy Story 4 at the cinema


Oh Yeah--London's Calling!!! My house revolves around Federer, but Zverev and Tsitsipas are her new young guns! SHe was at the Citi open in DC last year and by happenstance wound up having them both walk by within 3' of her--- and she was smitten.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I suppose it was bordering on the ridiculous.
> You may need to box my ears!!



Yew must be kidding!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all/
> I finally got to sleep about 5ish - it was light anyway.
> I will have to get myself a new book to read, that always helps me unwind.
> Lola headed straight for the garden door when I opened his and has been out basking in the sun.
> I think he has finally realised that he's a tortoise!!!
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday,



Lola! Are you feeling OK?! This is so not like you?! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh Yeah--London's Calling!!! My house revolves around Federer, but Zverev and Tsitsipas are her new young guns! SHe was at the Citi open in DC last year and by happenstance wound up having them both walk by within 3' of her--- and she was smitten.


Big Federer fans here too  We saw him at the French Open a few weeks ago. 

Next week we are going to Eastbourne and then we got Wimbledon tickets too 

Keep an eye out for Félix Auger-Alliasime. This 18 year old Canadian beat both Dimitrov and Kyrgios on Thursday. We watched him beat Tsitsipas when we were there yesterday ... and he is brilliant!

The new generation is looking exciting


----------



## JoesMum

Photos from yesterday at Queens.

Andy Murray and Feliciano Lopez



Tsitsipas 



Auger-Alliasime



Our view


----------



## Maro2Bear

Things are looking good here this morning....our two weeks of hard work seem to have paid off!

Our Real Estate Agent going over the contract as I type.


----------



## Ben02

Little bonus soak as it’s so hot


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275212
> Little bonus soak as it’s so hot



Good selection of chocolate tubs there!


----------



## Ben02

Haha, they are perfect for little torts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> If I have to I use a little baking soda poultice on bee stings. I've only been stung by a wasp once and don't want another one. Sorry you are going through that.


Thanks, but it really wasn't bad. Uncomfortable, but not bad at all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> My first day back in work went OK - lovely to see the everyone but I'm glad it was just the one day!
> It was hard to get up early and have to be organised to leave the house by 8. That's always hard after the summer holidays but after almost 4 months it was very difficult. I'll have to do it twice next week!!
> Lola was still in bed when I left, but he had a couple of hours in and out of the garden when I got home.
> Anyway I'm off to bed as very tired tonight.
> So Nos Da and see you soon.


Oh man. I know what you mean. I hated to go back to work after a week off for vacation. But just think of the $$$$!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok so if you let some air out and get bubbles or water then the rubber diaphragm inside has a hole. A hole can make your pump turn on and off more then it needs to. With the pump turning on at about 40 psi and off at 65 psi. Your limit switch is a 40/60.
> The air pressure in the tank needs to be 38 psi. You can only get the correct pressure when the pump is shut off and there is no pressure in the system. Adding more than 38 psi pressure does not give you more pressure in the system. It just makes your pump work harder.
> The ultimate would be a irrigation well with a irrigation pump. And another well with a pump,pressure tank and limit switch for the house.
> So if you use a tire gauge you can check the tank pressure but again there needs to be no pressure in the pipes. You can quickly let air out of your tank for a few seconds to see if you get any water out. If so it needs to be changed.


Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I can't sleep!
> My brain just won't switch off.
> So I've come down for a cup of hot chocolate and here I am back in the CDR again.
> I don't suppose looking at a screen just before bed will be helping much, but it's better than tossing and turning all night!


I know you said you went back to work, but how are you feeling? Any residual pain? When just reading dribs and dabs on the Forum every day it seems like you had a pretty fast recovery. I'm sure your doctor wouldn't have signed off for you to go back to work if you weren't ready, but try to not over do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is it better now?


It wasn't bad at all. The hardest part was trying to remember to not reach up and scratch. I have a pretty quick "scratch" reflex.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> This Troy Built 4 cycle shredder really does a great job on a wide variery of things. We’ve had it for years and years. It’s not electric start, but starts like a champ usually one slow steady pull fires it up.
> 
> https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/cs-4325-chipper-shredder
> 
> I will try and make a short actual use video of it in action.


Thank you. I'll bookmark that site for future reference.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Photos from yesterday at Queens.
> 
> Andy Murray and Feliciano Lopez
> View attachment 275202
> 
> 
> Tsitsipas
> View attachment 275203
> 
> 
> Auger-Alliasime
> View attachment 275204
> 
> 
> Our view
> View attachment 275205


Oh man! Just look at all those people. YIPES!!! I'm having an attack.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Things are looking good here this morning....our two weeks of hard work seem to have paid off!
> 
> Our Real Estate Agent going over the contract as I type.
> 
> View attachment 275210


Good luck!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's the trouble unfortunately. Ray has had a couple of breaks this week - his well, now his tap


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi Carol. I think summer has arrived here - we have temps of up to 20C and sunshine coming in today. It will stay warm but we are back to showers for the next few days after that with a yellow warning for Thunderstorms.
> Wrap up warm!!


That is always the issue. When we have summer you have winter. And then vice versa again.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all/
> I finally got to sleep about 5ish - it was light anyway.
> I will have to get myself a new book to read, that always helps me unwind.
> Lola headed straight for the garden door when I opened his and has been out basking in the sun.
> I think he has finally realised that he's a tortoise!!!
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday,


Yay. Well done Lola. Good boy on finally figuring it out.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Things are looking good here this morning....our two weeks of hard work seem to have paid off!
> 
> Our Real Estate Agent going over the contract as I type.
> 
> View attachment 275210


Yayyy. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275212
> Little bonus soak as it’s so hot


Ooohhh. Thanks Dad, just what we wanted!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It wasn't bad at all. The hardest part was trying to remember to not reach up and scratch. I have a pretty quick "scratch" reflex.


Me too!! Re the scratching thing. I have been stung by bees but never a wasp. So don't really know how it feels. But I can imagine it. [emoji33]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Good luck!



Yes, thank you. Right after our Agent went through 30 pages of contract details, she received a call from the buyer’s agent. They are having second thoughts today, so pulling their offer (for now). Ogh well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Just a note of caution for any gardeners out there - don't rub your eyes after you've been pulling tomato plants with your bare hands! 

This a.m. while I was in the backyard waiting for Misty to take care of her morning duties I pulled a few straggly tomato plants out of my cactus garden. As I was walking back into the house it felt like I had rocks in my eyes (I had just gotten up from bed about 5 minutes prior) so I just reached up and started rubbing my eyes. YIPES!! FIRE!! Good thing I had some baby wipes handy.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Just a note of caution for any gardeners out there - don't rub your eyes after you've been pulling tomato plants with your bare hands!
> 
> This a.m. while I was in the backyard waiting for Misty to take care of her morning duties I pulled a few straggly tomato plants out of my cactus garden. As I was walking back into the house it felt like I had rocks in my eyes (I had just gotten up from bed about 5 minutes prior) so I just reached up and started rubbing my eyes. YIPES!! FIRE!! Good thing I had some baby wipes handy.



Oh that’s horrible. I have done it in the past. You have to be so careful!


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Ooohhh. Thanks Dad, just what we wanted!


You would think they would appreciate their dad giving them a nice refreshing soak but ohhhh no, they were not happy one bit.


----------



## Reptilony

Hey guys it’s Nicole


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Hey guys it’s Nicole
> View attachment 275221


Now THAT'S something I would use!!! When I had horses (read: a fly problem) I used to take a longish twig off a tree and tie a couple of knotted hay twines to the end and swish it back and forth around me to keep the flies off.

Welcome back!!! Where and how ya been?

(But I thought Reptilony was Olivier?????)


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Hey guys it’s Nicole
> View attachment 275221



That’s a genius idea. I am mosquito fodder! I need one of those!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT'S something I would use!!! When I had horses (read: a fly problem) I used to take a longish twig off a tree and tie a couple of knotted hay twines to the end and swish it back and forth around me to keep the flies off.
> 
> Welcome back!!! Where and how ya been?
> 
> (But I thought Reptilony was Olivier?????)



The one Olivier pictured is out of stock at Amazon.com

This is a similar idea, but it’s expensive!
https://www.discounttentsnova.com/product/insect-bug-mosquito-pop-up-screen-chair-tent-red/


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yew must be kidding!


Of course I am but I won't rest on my laurels - I'm sure I can do better!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lola! Are you feeling OK?! This is so not like you?! [emoji23]


I know I think someone has swapped him!
Having said that he is still trouble!!
When I was soaking him this evening I saw a tiny spot of blood in between two of his marginal scutes just in front of his rear left leg.
He's either caught it while trying to squeeze himself between something, or possible a pair of secateurs fell on him. 
I popped into the house and when I went back he had moved the deckchair I left the secateurs on and they were on the ground when I returned. I didn't think anything of it at the time but I'm now wondering if maybe the the pointy blade caught him as they fell. The shell doesn't look cracked just a rough edge on the scute
I flushed it with clean water and saline solution and put some savlon on it. I have put a plaster over it to keep it clean because It hadn't stopped bleeding when I just checked it. I will take him to the vet tomorrow if it still hasn't dried up. 
It hasn't stopped him wanting to be out though but I've put him in so he doesn't get it dirty.
Just when I was happy he was out exploring this happens!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Photos from yesterday at Queens.
> 
> Andy Murray and Feliciano Lopez
> View attachment 275202
> 
> 
> Tsitsipas
> View attachment 275203
> 
> 
> Auger-Alliasime
> View attachment 275204
> 
> 
> Our view
> View attachment 275205


I love watching the tennis but the grunting really annoys me, especially from the ladies.
I like to watch it with the volume turned down.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Things are looking good here this morning....our two weeks of hard work seem to have paid off!
> 
> Our Real Estate Agent going over the contract as I type.
> 
> View attachment 275210


That was quick - congratulations!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275212
> Little bonus soak as it’s so hot


It has been hot today - my garden thermometer said it was 42C!!!!
It is in a very sheltered spot though.
Lola has been in and out of his outside pool too but he wouldn't lie in it.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I know you said you went back to work, but how are you feeling? Any residual pain? When just reading dribs and dabs on the Forum every day it seems like you had a pretty fast recovery. I'm sure your doctor wouldn't have signed off for you to go back to work if you weren't ready, but try to not over do it.


I'm doing well thanks Yvonne. My injury from the accident will be healing for a long time and only just started according to the last doc I saw. It does ache and catch me occasionally which makes me yell 'ow!' out loud and gets me some funny looks. I still have to go back to the hospital at the end of July. I have finished physio but can go back if I feel I need to in the next 6 months. The main problem slowing me down at the moment is my clicky and painful left knee, and I have to go for an MRI on that next week. But as long as I take the painkillers and can sit down quite a lot in school I should be fine. They are pretty good about it and I don't have to do any yard duties at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, thank you. Right after our Agent went through 30 pages of contract details, she received a call from the buyer’s agent. They are having second thoughts today, so pulling their offer (for now). Ogh well. Fingers crossed.


Oh shame! Maybe they are hoping you'll drop the price for them.
Still it's early days and I'm sure there'll be others interested.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Just a note of caution for any gardeners out there - don't rub your eyes after you've been pulling tomato plants with your bare hands!
> 
> This a.m. while I was in the backyard waiting for Misty to take care of her morning duties I pulled a few straggly tomato plants out of my cactus garden. As I was walking back into the house it felt like I had rocks in my eyes (I had just gotten up from bed about 5 minutes prior) so I just reached up and started rubbing my eyes. YIPES!! FIRE!! Good thing I had some baby wipes handy.


Yvonne,what are you doing to yourself?
Taking on wasps and now tomatoes!
I'm surprised about the tomatoes I've never thought of them as an irritant, I've never attempted to grow anything like that.
I hope you are recovering OK from both.


----------



## DE42

Hey all just a drive by here. Thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive and ok. May be stopping by now and then to check on. I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Hey all just a drive by here. Thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive and ok. May be stopping by now and then to check on. I hope you all are doing well!!
> View attachment 275230


Hey Dan! Lovely to see you How are you?
What's been happening in your corner of the world?


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Hey Dan! Lovely to see you How are you?
> What's been happening in your corner of the world?


Well lots of ups and downs. Was about to get engaged then found she was cheating on me. And a little sickness and a depression wave. But I'm getting better now.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Well lots of ups and downs. Was about to get engaged then found she was cheating on me. And a little sickness and a depression wave. But I'm getting better now.


Oh I'm sorry to hear that 
What a terrible thing to happen to you but it's a good job you found out sooner rather than later. ( I expect you've already heard that a million times!)
Anyway I hope your health improves quickly and you soon feel like dating again.
My old aunt used to say there's a lid for every jar out there somewhere!


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Hey all just a drive by here. Thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive and ok. May be stopping by now and then to check on. I hope you all are doing well!!
> View attachment 275230


DAN!!!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> DAN!!!


How are you doing Yvonne??


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I know I think someone has swapped him!
> Having said that he is still trouble!!
> When I was soaking him this evening I saw a tiny spot of blood in between two of his marginal scutes just in front of his rear left leg.
> He's either caught it while trying to squeeze himself between something, or possible a pair of secateurs fell on him.
> I popped into the house and when I went back he had moved the deckchair I left the secateurs on and they were on the ground when I returned. I didn't think anything of it at the time but I'm now wondering if maybe the the pointy blade caught him as they fell. The shell doesn't look cracked just a rough edge on the scute
> I flushed it with clean water and saline solution and put some savlon on it. I have put a plaster over it to keep it clean because It hadn't stopped bleeding when I just checked it. I will take him to the vet tomorrow if it still hasn't dried up.
> It hasn't stopped him wanting to be out though but I've put him in so he doesn't get it dirty.
> Just when I was happy he was out exploring this happens!



Maybe he is Lola not a tort in disguise!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I love watching the tennis but the grunting really annoys me, especially from the ladies.
> I like to watch it with the volume turned down.



It’s stunning right now. Lopez won his singles semi. Then he won the doubles quarter with Andy Murray they failed toco complete last night. And he is straight back on playing the doubles semi... and they’re winning! Amazing play! Lopez must be so tired and powered only by adrenalin.

If Lopez/Murray win then Lopez has two consecutive finals to play tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Hey all just a drive by here. Thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive and ok. May be stopping by now and then to check on. I hope you all are doing well!!
> View attachment 275230



Hello stranger! Lovely to not see you drop in Dan! How are you doing?


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Well lots of ups and downs. Was about to get engaged then found she was cheating on me. And a little sickness and a depression wave. But I'm getting better now.



Oh. That’s not good. We are always here with electronic hugs when you need them


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s stunning right now. Lopez won his singles semi. Then he won the doubles quarter with Andy Murray they failed toco complete last night. And he is straight back on playing the doubles semi... and they’re winning! Amazing play! Lopez must be so tired and powered only by adrenalin.
> 
> If Lopez/Murray win then Lopez has two consecutive finals to play tomorrow!


Heck - that's a big ask for him!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Heck - that's a big ask for him!



It is! They won!

There’s a similar problem in the wheelchair tennis

Tomorrow’s schedule (times are UK)


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks, but it really wasn't bad. Uncomfortable, but not bad at all.


I actually got stung this year too but I don't know what got me. It was one of the first days I took my little guy out. I always have knee high socks on and such stuff until July. That probably protected me and deflected a full sting. Maybe your usual garb helped you also, along with a blessing, ...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It is! They won!
> 
> There’s a similar problem in the wheelchair tennis
> 
> Tomorrow’s schedule (times are UK)
> View attachment 275237


I bet Any M is wishing his partner had lost so that he'd be fresher for the doubles!!
It will be amazing if he can win both!
They are both in the same boat for the wheelchair tennis - their opponents must think they are the favorites.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yay. Well done Lola. Good boy on finally figuring it out.


Well...just until he decides better options.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm doing well thanks Yvonne. My injury from the accident will be healing for a long time and only just started according to the last doc I saw. It does ache and catch me occasionally which makes me yell 'ow!' out loud and gets me some funny looks. I still have to go back to the hospital at the end of July. I have finished physio but can go back if I feel I need to in the next 6 months. The main problem slowing me down at the moment is my clicky and painful left knee, and I have to go for an MRI on that next week. But as long as I take the painkillers and can sit down quite a lot in school I should be fine. They are pretty good about it and I don't have to do any yard duties at the moment.


I agree with Yavonne. Try not to do too much. If I take painkillers I will...but even though I don't I will still go past that if I'm not in pain. I just bent over wrong and reinjured my 2 fractured ribs... 2 month set back and that sucked...


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I agree with Yavonne. Try not to do too much. If I take painkillers I will...but even though I don't I will still go past that if I'm not in pain. I just bent over wrong and reinjured my 2 fractured ribs... 2 month set back and that sucked...


I usually only take painkillers when I need to as well, but at the moment I need them for my knee more than the broken leg. Hopefully that won't be for too long.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> You're gonna have to fight me for the one with the strawberry! I can almost taste it now! [emoji2]


Yea and a strawberry or cherry cheese dainish with icing...mmm


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Me too!! Re the scratching thing. I have been stung by bees but never a wasp. So don't really know how it feels. But I can imagine it. [emoji33]


Yavonne got really blessed. A wasp sting is really painful. Thank God it only brushed her. I've only been stung once by a wasp and I don't ever want to go through that again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick update on the red cedar log project...

We decided instead of a vase, that we would make a candelabra of sorts that holds a glass dome/tea light.



Taking Shape




Insert hollowed out to hold the glass dome.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yavonne got really blessed. A wasp sting is really painful. Thank God it only brushed her. I've only been stung once by a wasp and I don't ever want to go through that again.



As a kid, out on a scouting adventure, I stumbled into a yellow jackets ground nest. 100s and 100s came out after us, i was stung a ton of times, luckily we were near a lake and was able to go jump in!


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT'S something I would use!!! When I had horses (read: a fly problem) I used to take a longish twig off a tree and tie a couple of knotted hay twines to the end and swish it back and forth around me to keep the flies off.
> 
> Welcome back!!! Where and how ya been?
> 
> (But I thought Reptilony was Olivier?????)



Oli is always there to bring the best products in Planet town [emoji217]


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT'S something I would use!!! When I had horses (read: a fly problem) I used to take a longish twig off a tree and tie a couple of knotted hay twines to the end and swish it back and forth around me to keep the flies off.
> 
> Welcome back!!! Where and how ya been?
> 
> (But I thought Reptilony was Olivier?????)



I’ve started working my summer job I work at my town’s nature center and beach, I do the stuff higher grade employee’s don’t like to do such as cleaning the bathrooms and picking up the trash on the whole site, cutting the grass, weedeater etc...Well it’s only for 2 more months so it ain’t so bad, also it’s finally the real summer here so my girl is enjoying the sun. What’s up in cali? My wife bought me this thing...not sure what it is in english, good smelling smoking powder sticks holder???!! lol


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> How are you doing Yvonne??


I'm very well, thank you! Still plugging along. It's so good to hear from you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I agree with Yavonne. Try not to do too much. If I take painkillers I will...but even though I don't I will still go past that if I'm not in pain. I just bent over wrong and reinjured my 2 fractured ribs... 2 month set back and that sucked...


Oh man. Cracked ribs are no fun. It hurts to laugh, and forget about sneezing!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> I’ve started working my summer job I work at my town’s nature center and beach, I do the stuff higher grade employee’s don’t like to do such as cleaning the bathrooms and picking up the trash on the whole site, cutting the grass, weedeater etc...Well it’s only for 2 more months so it ain’t so bad, also it’s finally the real summer here so my girl is enjoying the sun. What’s up in cali? My wife bought me this thing...not sure what it is in english, good smelling smoking powder sticks holder???!! lol
> View attachment 275242



Good smelling smoking powder sticks holder = incense holder


----------



## DE42

I still don't have any turtles or torts. Lol
But I've noticed a lot on line right now. All over Craigslist everything from red ear sliders to scapula tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I still don't have any turtles or torts. Lol
> But I've noticed a lot on line right now. All over Craigslist everything from red ear sliders to scapula tortoises.


LOL! Gotta love auto correct!! I'm assuming that's really sulcata tortoises?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Gotta love auto correct!! I'm assuming that's really sulcata tortoises?


Lol. Yes though that would have been an interesting breed. Lol


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Just a note of caution for any gardeners out there - don't rub your eyes after you've been pulling tomato plants with your bare hands!
> 
> This a.m. while I was in the backyard waiting for Misty to take care of her morning duties I pulled a few straggly tomato plants out of my cactus garden. As I was walking back into the house it felt like I had rocks in my eyes (I had just gotten up from bed about 5 minutes prior) so I just reached up and started rubbing my eyes. YIPES!! FIRE!! Good thing I had some baby wipes handy.


[emoji33] [emoji33] How terrible!!


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Hey guys it’s Nicole
> View attachment 275221


Feeling a bit boxed in are we?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hey all just a drive by here. Thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive and ok. May be stopping by now and then to check on. I hope you all are doing well!!
> View attachment 275230


Hey there Dan, glad to see you are still okay. How is it going with Sarah.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Well lots of ups and downs. Was about to get engaged then found she was cheating on me. And a little sickness and a depression wave. But I'm getting better now.


Oh no. I am sorry to hear that Dan.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I usually only take painkillers when I need to as well, but at the moment I need them for my knee more than the broken leg. Hopefully that won't be for too long.


I hear you. If thoughts and prayers work...and they do as far as I'm concerned...I'm sure we are all rooting for you! Go girl tortoise...Sorry about Lola getting himself in trooouble again. I watch Saphire like a hawk and he still manages to find a way to get stuck in a situation.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on the red cedar log project...
> 
> We decided instead of a vase, that we would make a candelabra of sorts that holds a glass dome/tea light.
> 
> View attachment 275239
> 
> Taking Shape
> 
> 
> View attachment 275240
> 
> Insert hollowed out to hold the glass dome.


Looks beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> I’ve started working my summer job I work at my town’s nature center and beach, I do the stuff higher grade employee’s don’t like to do such as cleaning the bathrooms and picking up the trash on the whole site, cutting the grass, weedeater etc...Well it’s only for 2 more months so it ain’t so bad, also it’s finally the real summer here so my girl is enjoying the sun. What’s up in cali? My wife bought me this thing...not sure what it is in english, good smelling smoking powder sticks holder???!! lol
> View attachment 275242


Incense holder!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. Cracked ribs are no fun. It hurts to laugh, and forget about sneezing!


yea and forget breathing. My doctors got miffed because I wouldn't let them give me painkillers. Because of my age, if I had went to the hospital sooner I would have been hospitalized...but then who would take care of my critters? I pacified them by saying I would take a Tylenol and let them put a pain patch on me. That made it hurt worse. And the whole country is up in arms about (in the meantime) peoples addiction to painkillers The whole thing just made me a bit more stubborn. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger....


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I hear you. If thoughts and prayers work...and they do as far as I'm concerned...I'm sure we are all rooting for you! Go girl tortoise...Sorry about Lola getting himself in trooouble again. I watch Saphire like a hawk and he still manages to find a way to get stuck in a situation.


I'm like a mother hen with Lola and am getting a lot more exercise now with him being in and out of the garden cause I'm never far behind him.Between us it's a wonder we haven't worn a groove in the floor.
I can usually see him from the living room window but when I can't I have to go and check whats he's up to. He can't get out of the garden and I have ramps for him to get up and down a couple of low steps between the house and garden, but he sometimes tries to squeeze between walls and pots etc, and will push with all his might! Or he tries to climb over his barriers, so he's usually being a naughty torty.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update on the red cedar log project...
> 
> We decided instead of a vase, that we would make a candelabra of sorts that holds a glass dome/tea light.
> 
> View attachment 275239
> 
> Taking Shape
> 
> 
> View attachment 275240
> 
> Insert hollowed out to hold the glass dome.


That is such a beautiful piece of wood and your project is really bringing out the beauty of it more.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> yea and forget breathing. My doctors got miffed because I wouldn't let them give me painkillers. Because of my age, if I had went to the hospital sooner I would have been hospitalized...but then who would take care of my critters? I pacified them by saying I would take a Tylenol and let them put a pain patch on me. That made it hurt worse. And the whole country is up in arms about (in the meantime) peoples addiction to painkillers The whole thing just made me a bit more stubborn. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger....


I admire your strength Cathie, but I will take painkillers if I have to, I just watch the dose.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm like a mother hen with Lola and am getting a lot more exercise now with him being in and out of the garden cause I'm never far behind him.Between us it's a wonder we haven't worn a groove in the floor.
> I can usually see him from the living room window but when I can't I have to go and check whats he's up to. He can't get out of the garden and I have ramps for him to get up and down a couple of low steps between the house and garden, but he sometimes tries to squeeze between walls and pots etc, and will push with all his might! Or he tries to climb over his barriers, so he's usually being a naughty torty.


Sorry, I don't mean to laugh my head off...but I am...hahahaha...


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to laugh my head off...but I am...hahahaha...


I know - he makes me laugh all he time!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I admire your strength Cathie, but I will take painkillers if I have to, I just watch the dose.


It's not all strength. It's fear. I've had too many bad reactions or allergy reactions that are more scary then pain.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's not all strength. It's fear. I've had too many bad reactions or allergy reactions that are more scary then pain.


I can understand your reluctance, it must be pretty scary.
Thankfully I'm tolerant of most things - to my knowledge!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to try to get more sleep than I had last night so I'll say Nos Da now.
Take care


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to try to get more sleep than I had last night so I'll say Nos Da now.
> Take care


You too.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> As a kid, out on a scouting adventure, I stumbled into a yellow jackets ground nest. 100s and 100s came out after us, i was stung a ton of times, luckily we were near a lake and was able to go jump in!


Wow someone was looking out for you that time. I think the weirdest encounter I've ever had with a bee is with one of the big bumble bees. Of all things, I was out side sawing wood when I was a LOT younger. One of them flew and hit me in the forehead. It knocked me to the ground and it felt like I'd been hit by a large rock.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to try to get more sleep than I had last night so I'll say Nos Da now.
> Take care


I hope you're able to stay asleep until morning. See ya.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I know I think someone has swapped him!
> Having said that he is still trouble!!
> When I was soaking him this evening I saw a tiny spot of blood in between two of his marginal scutes just in front of his rear left leg.
> He's either caught it while trying to squeeze himself between something, or possible a pair of secateurs fell on him.
> I popped into the house and when I went back he had moved the deckchair I left the secateurs on and they were on the ground when I returned. I didn't think anything of it at the time but I'm now wondering if maybe the the pointy blade caught him as they fell. The shell doesn't look cracked just a rough edge on the scute
> I flushed it with clean water and saline solution and put some savlon on it. I have put a plaster over it to keep it clean because It hadn't stopped bleeding when I just checked it. I will take him to the vet tomorrow if it still hasn't dried up.
> It hasn't stopped him wanting to be out though but I've put him in so he doesn't get it dirty.
> Just when I was happy he was out exploring this happens!



Well this is just ridiculous!
Lola is really harassing you when he should be so thrilled with the sun ... silly tort.. 

Seriously, hope there is no trouble..


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> I’ve started working my summer job I work at my town’s nature center and beach, I do the stuff higher grade employee’s don’t like to do such as cleaning the bathrooms and picking up the trash on the whole site, cutting the grass, weedeater etc...Well it’s only for 2 more months so it ain’t so bad, also it’s finally the real summer here so my girl is enjoying the sun. What’s up in cali? My wife bought me this thing...not sure what it is in english, good smelling smoking powder sticks holder???!! lol
> View attachment 275242



Incense sticks some times known as Joss Sticks


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> yea and forget breathing. My doctors got miffed because I wouldn't let them give me painkillers. Because of my age, if I had went to the hospital sooner I would have been hospitalized...but then who would take care of my critters? I pacified them by saying I would take a Tylenol and let them put a pain patch on me. That made it hurt worse. And the whole country is up in arms about (in the meantime) peoples addiction to painkillers The whole thing just made me a bit more stubborn. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger....


The pain just reminds me that I AM ALIVE!


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> The pain just reminds me that I AM ALIVE!


Lol. I know I am alive, I would just prefer to have no pain. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.


It's washday for me. I have three loads to do today because I was a slacker last Sunday!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I am sat watching Tennis. We had a break and went to see Toy Story 4 - really enjoyed it, but a bit emotional at the end... or may e it was something in the air? Lots of people seemed to have watering eyes 

We got back in time to see Feliciano Lopez win his singles final and he has had 40 minutes off court before going back on to play his Doubles final. How on earth he can stand up, I have no idea!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> The pain just reminds me that I AM ALIVE!


Amen to that.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I’ve started working my summer job I work at my town’s nature center and beach, I do the stuff higher grade employee’s don’t like to do such as cleaning the bathrooms and picking up the trash on the whole site, cutting the grass, weedeater etc...Well it’s only for 2 more months so it ain’t so bad, also it’s finally the real summer here so my girl is enjoying the sun. What’s up in cali? My wife bought me this thing...not sure what it is in english, good smelling smoking powder sticks holder???!! lol
> View attachment 275242


That is so cute. If I saw that in a store I'd have to buy it.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Sunday back to all of you! I am just returned from a camping trip to Cypress lake in Benton, Louisiana. We took the camper and the boat Thursday and came back this morning. It was fun but unpacking is a full days work not to mention getting all my critters back on track


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's washday for me. I have three loads to do today because I was a slacker last Sunday!


Oh my condolences.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.


Happy Sunday to you too. Saphire got out early today so it was wonderful. It was perfect weather for him. Maybe we'll have some summer now instead of spring weather.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday evening all. Long day kayaking today. Left the house at 0700 for a two plus hour drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore. We launched at 1000,and circumnavigated and explored Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge.

Eagles, ospreys, herons in the air, turtles and manta rays in the water.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was fairly quiet in here today. Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday back to all of you! I am just returned from a camping trip to Cypress lake in Benton, Louisiana. We took the camper and the boat Thursday and came back this morning. It was fun but unpacking is a full days work not to mention getting all my critters back on track



That sounds like a good trip. Welcome home


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday evening all. Long day kayaking today. Left the house at 0700 for a two plus hour drive over to Maryland’s Eastern Shore. We launched at 1000,and circumnavigated and explored Eastern Neck National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> Eagles, ospreys, herons in the air, turtles and manta rays in the water.
> 
> View attachment 275300



Officially jealous!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. The washing machine is churning its first load already as I need to get a load of stuff done today due to governor meetings taking over my time tomorrow and Wednesday.

The Chair of of one of school boards has smashed his leg falling off a bike while racing which means his workload needs covering for a while. He is one of these superfit guys who doesn’t think twice about cycling a hundred miles... being confined to barracks due to the operation he needed is driving him nuts. I feel sorry for his wife; you just know he isn’t going to be a good patient!

Happy Monday everyone and have a good week


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just a few pictures from yesterday’s circumnavigation.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. The washing machine is churning its first load already as I need to get a load of stuff done today due to governor meetings taking over my time tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> The Chair of of one of school boards has smashed his leg falling off a bike while racing which means his workload needs covering for a while. He is one of these superfit guys who doesn’t think twice about cycling a hundred miles... being confined to barracks due to the operation he needed is driving him nuts. I feel sorry for his wife; you just know he isn’t going to be a good patient!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and have a good week



Good morning! The washing machines must be on overload around the globe..

And the poor guy!!! I’m like you, the wife needs lots of prayers too .

Good luck with your meetings tomorrow& Wednesday... Maybe they will go quicker than anticipated!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a few pictures from yesterday’s circumnavigation.



Beautiful! The water looks so calm.... The wind had it white capping in all of the big waters here this weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday back to all of you! I am just returned from a camping trip to Cypress lake in Benton, Louisiana. We took the camper and the boat Thursday and came back this morning. It was fun but unpacking is a full days work not to mention getting all my critters back on track


That sounds like good fun!
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday.
It's very hot and humid here - thunderstorms possibly on way for tomorrow.
Sunday was quite an eventful day for me, went out for a very nice lunch with some of the family, but my brother was admitted to hospital with a UTI after having to use a catheter for the last couple of weeks, so popped in to visit him, and I was in the wars yet again yesterday thanks to recycling.
When washing a tin my hand slipped and I have a very small but deep cut at the base of my left thumb.
I think it has affected some nerves and I have numbness in my thumb; if I try to use it I get what can only be described as painful electric shocks.
I have strapped it to my finger to stop the cut constantly opening up but it's pretty inconvenient.
Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday.
> It's very hot and humid here - thunderstorms possibly on way for tomorrow.
> Sunday was quite an eventful day for me, went out for a very nice lunch with some of the family, but my brother was admitted to hospital with a UTI after having to use a catheter for the last couple of weeks, so popped in to visit him, and I was in the wars yet again yesterday thanks to recycling.
> When washing a tin my hand slipped and I have a very small but deep cut at the base of my left thumb.
> I think it has affected some nerves and I have numbness in my thumb; if I try to use it I get what can only be described as painful electric shocks.
> I have strapped it to my finger to stop the cut constantly opening up but it's pretty inconvenient.
> Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!


Oh no! Because of the shocky feeling, do you think you should go to the doctor?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Happy Sunday to you too. Saphire got out early today so it was wonderful. It was perfect weather for him. Maybe we'll have some summer now instead of spring weather.


Yay, Today was sunny for us. So happy days.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. The washing machine is churning its first load already as I need to get a load of stuff done today due to governor meetings taking over my time tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> The Chair of of one of school boards has smashed his leg falling off a bike while racing which means his workload needs covering for a while. He is one of these superfit guys who doesn’t think twice about cycling a hundred miles... being confined to barracks due to the operation he needed is driving him nuts. I feel sorry for his wife; you just know he isn’t going to be a good patient!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and have a good week


Oh shame, poor guy. I hope he recovers quickly and well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday.
> It's very hot and humid here - thunderstorms possibly on way for tomorrow.
> Sunday was quite an eventful day for me, went out for a very nice lunch with some of the family, but my brother was admitted to hospital with a UTI after having to use a catheter for the last couple of weeks, so popped in to visit him, and I was in the wars yet again yesterday thanks to recycling.
> When washing a tin my hand slipped and I have a very small but deep cut at the base of my left thumb.
> I think it has affected some nerves and I have numbness in my thumb; if I try to use it I get what can only be described as painful electric shocks.
> I have strapped it to my finger to stop the cut constantly opening up but it's pretty inconvenient.
> Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!


Oh my Word Lyn. I think that you need to go and hibernate like Lola. It is not safe for you to go anywhere or do anything anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Monday Everyone. This is the first chance I have had to come online. And I see that we have some wars going on again in the CDR. Well one CDR'er and another known by a CDR'er. I hope the friend recovers quickly. And Lyn we forbid you to do and or go anywhere anymore. It is not safe!!!
Today was full of work, so pretty boring and nothing interesting to report. Other than I hope that the week goes by very quickly.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday back to all of you! I am just returned from a camping trip to Cypress lake in Benton, Louisiana. We took the camper and the boat Thursday and came back this morning. It was fun but unpacking is a full days work not to mention getting all my critters back on track


Are we going to get some photo's?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday.
> It's very hot and humid here - thunderstorms possibly on way for tomorrow.
> Sunday was quite an eventful day for me, went out for a very nice lunch with some of the family, but my brother was admitted to hospital with a UTI after having to use a catheter for the last couple of weeks, so popped in to visit him, and I was in the wars yet again yesterday thanks to recycling.
> When washing a tin my hand slipped and I have a very small but deep cut at the base of my left thumb.
> I think it has affected some nerves and I have numbness in my thumb; if I try to use it I get what can only be described as painful electric shocks.
> I have strapped it to my finger to stop the cut constantly opening up but it's pretty inconvenient.
> Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!



Oh Lyn, sorry to hear you’re in the wars again. I think you’re right about the armour!

I hope your brother recovers quickly too!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday.
> It's very hot and humid here - thunderstorms possibly on way for tomorrow.
> Sunday was quite an eventful day for me, went out for a very nice lunch with some of the family, but my brother was admitted to hospital with a UTI after having to use a catheter for the last couple of weeks, so popped in to visit him, and I was in the wars yet again yesterday thanks to recycling.
> When washing a tin my hand slipped and I have a very small but deep cut at the base of my left thumb.
> I think it has affected some nerves and I have numbness in my thumb; if I try to use it I get what can only be described as painful electric shocks.
> I have strapped it to my finger to stop the cut constantly opening up but it's pretty inconvenient.
> Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!



LYN!!! This is quite enough mam! We are all going to pitch in and send you a keeper... I think you and Lola are peas in a pod!!! I’m so sorry about your brother... I hope they are getting him on the mend posthaste! 
Well, try and stay out of trouble and enjoy the rest of your day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm very itchy! I don't mow the tortoise yards until the grass is VERY tall. Today I mowed the leopard yard - TWICE!! The first go round with the height adjustment as high as it would go, and the second, as low as it would go. It's not too hot out, but I am sweaty, and that means that all the grass dust stuff is sticking to my skin. I'm off to the showers!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Are we going to get some photo's?



Most of the pictures I took are people pictures because I’m so familiar with the area... but they do have an animal conservation there that I have been involved with so I got some pretty peacock shots while letting the kids explore


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful! The water looks so calm.... The wind had it white capping in all of the big waters here this weekend.



Yes, we’ve had a few of those days here recently. High winds whipping up the waves even on Saturday. I was glad this paddle was on a no wind day, the Chesapeake Bay csn get pretty nasty from wind and Summer storms.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm very itchy! I don't mow the tortoise yards until the grass is VERY tall. Today I mowed the leopard yard - TWICE!! The first go round with the height adjustment as high as it would go, and the second, as low as it would go. It's not too hot out, but I am sweaty, and that means that all the grass dust stuff is sticking to my skin. I'm off to the showers!!


Ooohh. I hate being itchy. I would have showered first then posted the post. [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Most of the pictures I took are people pictures because I’m so familiar with the area... but they do have an animal conservation there that I have been involved with so I got some pretty peacock shots while letting the kids explore
> View attachment 275327
> View attachment 275328
> View attachment 275329
> View attachment 275330
> View attachment 275331
> View attachment 275332


Lovely pictures. And some sexy ladies too!


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Most of the pictures I took are people pictures because I’m so familiar with the area... but they do have an animal conservation there that I have been involved with so I got some pretty peacock shots while letting the kids explore
> View attachment 275327
> View attachment 275328
> View attachment 275329
> View attachment 275330
> View attachment 275331
> View attachment 275332


Um...picture # 3 is not a peacock. Just thought I'd let you know for when you go back...[emoji6]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday.
> It's very hot and humid here - thunderstorms possibly on way for tomorrow.
> Sunday was quite an eventful day for me, went out for a very nice lunch with some of the family, but my brother was admitted to hospital with a UTI after having to use a catheter for the last couple of weeks, so popped in to visit him, and I was in the wars yet again yesterday thanks to recycling.
> When washing a tin my hand slipped and I have a very small but deep cut at the base of my left thumb.
> I think it has affected some nerves and I have numbness in my thumb; if I try to use it I get what can only be described as painful electric shocks.
> I have strapped it to my finger to stop the cut constantly opening up but it's pretty inconvenient.
> Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!


Lyn be careful. Maybe we should open up a health insurance company and a few clinics  When I cut my trigger finger deep. It took about 10 years for the numbness and tingling to subside. Hope you do better.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Poor Opo with this heat. He grazes in the morning and explores. Comes in and eats food I prepared and goes straight to his humid hide. My temp gun says 90° in there so I am spraying him down every hour or 2.
I have been watching 2 black snakes in the morning slither thru the grass and pick morning dew droplets off blades of grass. It is amazing how fast and efficient they do it.
Happy Monday what's left of it.


----------



## JoesMum

It must be the weather... it’s not just you @Lyn W

Texts from daughter just now
“I somehow managed to shut my own head in the car door earlier and now I have a big lump between my eyebrows”
“It hurts to frown”
“And I don't know how to explain the accident to people without sounding like a moron [emoji23]”

She’s not seriously injured, just bruised.... JoesDad and I are giggling


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday.
> It's very hot and humid here - thunderstorms possibly on way for tomorrow.
> Sunday was quite an eventful day for me, went out for a very nice lunch with some of the family, but my brother was admitted to hospital with a UTI after having to use a catheter for the last couple of weeks, so popped in to visit him, and I was in the wars yet again yesterday thanks to recycling.
> When washing a tin my hand slipped and I have a very small but deep cut at the base of my left thumb.
> I think it has affected some nerves and I have numbness in my thumb; if I try to use it I get what can only be described as painful electric shocks.
> I have strapped it to my finger to stop the cut constantly opening up but it's pretty inconvenient.
> Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!


Oh no, I would get a vet oh uh no a doctor to look at it

Tins are notorious for causing cuts and wounds, especially baked bean tins and the like.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Poor Opo with this heat. He grazes in the morning and explores. Comes in and eats food I prepared and goes straight to his humid hide. My temp gun says 90° in there so I am spraying him down every hour or 2.
> I have been watching 2 black snakes in the morning slither thru the grass and pick morning dew droplets off blades of grass. It is amazing how fast and efficient they do it.
> Happy Monday what's left of it.



Boiling hot and humid here too.. all week long...upper 90’s! Yuck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot humid and sticky day today, only going to get worse here the rest of the week. I cut our lawn at 0730 5his morning, beating the heat. We shopped some at 1000 so we were back in time to watch FIFA Womens match, USA vs Spain.

A last look at the cedar tree, now candelabra....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Most of the pictures I took are people pictures because I’m so familiar with the area... but they do have an animal conservation there that I have been involved with so I got some pretty peacock shots while letting the kids explore
> View attachment 275327
> View attachment 275328
> View attachment 275329
> View attachment 275330
> View attachment 275331
> View attachment 275332


Pretty pictures ! The last picture looks like two sisters on one pic. You are beautiful young Heather. Your daughter is definitely proud of her young mother.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Oh no, I would get a vet oh uh no a doctor to look at it
> 
> Tins are notorious for causing cuts and wounds, especially baked bean tins and the like.


Pushing a huge mountain of luck in your direction, Lyn. Seems you need it badly !!!!
@Lyn W


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It must be the weather... it’s not just you @Lyn W
> 
> Texts from daughter just now
> “I somehow managed to shut my own head in the car door earlier and now I have a big lump between my eyebrows”
> “It hurts to frown”
> “And I don't know how to explain the accident to people without sounding like a moron [emoji23]”
> 
> She’s not seriously injured, just bruised.... JoesDad and I are giggling


As long as you are giggeling it could`t be so bad....


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yay, Today was sunny for us. So happy days.


Another rainy day! Saphire was out but when I checked on him he was enjoying a rain shower. I decided to leave him out. Then It started pouring! Crazy wind! I had to use Joe's pink umbrella to bring him in and I still got soaked. I half think that the one that was the only one upset by the rain was...little old me...hehehe


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends. Sorry for being seldom here at present but.... you know..... buzzzy bee...
Today I cleaned my patio and mowed the grass .
The next days should be nice hot in Germany: *38 C. *So I have to hurry up to build an outdoor pen for my sullies. The one of the last year I`ve put away.at the end of summer
And I promise pictures soooon ..... Sorry !
and ..... buuuuzzzzzzzz away.
Wishing you all a great Tuesday. !


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Poor Opo with this heat. He grazes in the morning and explores. Comes in and eats food I prepared and goes straight to his humid hide. My temp gun says 90° in there so I am spraying him down every hour or 2.
> I have been watching 2 black snakes in the morning slither thru the grass and pick morning dew droplets off blades of grass. It is amazing how fast and efficient they do it.
> Happy Monday what's left of it.


That would be so interesting to watch. I've never seen them doing something as simple as getting a drink of water from dew.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot humid and sticky day today, only going to get worse here the rest of the week. I cut our lawn at 0730 5his morning, beating the heat. We shopped some at 1000 so we were back in time to watch FIFA Womens match, USA vs Spain.
> 
> A last look at the cedar tree, now candelabra....
> 
> View attachment 275349


Beautiful.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Um...picture # 3 is not a peacock. Just thought I'd let you know for when you go back...[emoji6]



Lol! That’s just to keep you on your toes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It must be the weather... it’s not just you @Lyn W
> 
> Texts from daughter just now
> “I somehow managed to shut my own head in the car door earlier and now I have a big lump between my eyebrows”
> “It hurts to frown”
> “And I don't know how to explain the accident to people without sounding like a moron [emoji23]”
> 
> She’s not seriously injured, just bruised.... JoesDad and I are giggling



Oh now you’ve made me giggle.... and I feel bad about it ... like when I laugh at my daughter for the very similar things she does [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot humid and sticky day today, only going to get worse here the rest of the week. I cut our lawn at 0730 5his morning, beating the heat. We shopped some at 1000 so we were back in time to watch FIFA Womens match, USA vs Spain.
> 
> A last look at the cedar tree, now candelabra....
> 
> View attachment 275349



Really elegant! I’d buy it [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Pretty pictures ! The last picture looks like two sisters on one pic. You are beautiful young Heather. Your daughter is definitely proud of her young mother.



That is so very sweet! I’m very proud of my children. I see lots of beauty in them.. especially from their hearts!! They are my most important purpose in life


----------



## EllieMay

I’ve finished my busy work finally.. I started this a couple weeks ago and finally put the last piece in tonight


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> I’ve finished my busy work finally.. I started this a couple weeks ago and finally put the last piece in tonight
> View attachment 275370


Oh my! How many pieces is it? You should frame it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot humid and sticky day today, only going to get worse here the rest of the week. I cut our lawn at 0730 5his morning, beating the heat. We shopped some at 1000 so we were back in time to watch FIFA Womens match, USA vs Spain.
> 
> A last look at the cedar tree, now candelabra....
> 
> View attachment 275349


I love that!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rocket launch was changed from 11:30 PM to 2:30 am Guess it will be a late night. The night rocket launches are better than in the day.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I’ve finished my busy work finally.. I started this a couple weeks ago and finally put the last piece in tonight
> View attachment 275370



That’s a lovely picture. I haven’t done a jigsaw for ages. I must go dig one out of the cupboard!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Rocket launch was changed from 11:30 PM to 2:30 am Guess it will be a late night. The night rocket launches are better than in the day.



I remember seeing the Space Shuttle launch when we were holidaying in Florida. It was awesome!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It is still very humid here. We had storms in the night, but the air hasn’t cleared  Eventually this week we are due the very hot temperatures that are occurring on mainland Europe, Sabine is probably melting, but not yet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Can you believe it. I was waiting to watch the launch watching a movie. When I looked at the time it was 3:13 Just finished the movie goodnight!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

Another hot, humid sticky day and it’s only going to get worse. Heat index close to 100 each day...high heat coupled with high humidity.

Banana trees love it as does Sully.

Might be time for another wood/indoor project..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Rocket launch was changed from 11:30 PM to 2:30 am Guess it will be a late night. The night rocket launches are better than in the day.



Here you go Ray if you missed it during the movie!


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys just seeing how you lovely people doing.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my! How many pieces is it? You should frame it.



It was 500... I just knew I’d get to the end and be missing a couple pieces because it took me so long. My cat likes to jump up on that table too .. Everyone in the house put at least a few pieces in )


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Rocket launch was changed from 11:30 PM to 2:30 am Guess it will be a late night. The night rocket launches are better than in the day.



I missed it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys just seeing how you lovely people doing.



Welcome back! How are YOU??? Putting out fires still???


----------



## Billna the 2

EllieMay said:


> Welcome back! How are YOU??? Putting out fires still???


Nope I quit a why's back Ellie I'm doing something less dangerous lol, i sure don't want to get my bring num from seeing different things on calls, for as that I'm doing good man how about your self?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies! Beautiful sunny day in east Texas / north Louisiana today. I’ve done some company work on the laptop this morning and now at the dental office for my sons third attemp at his dental work ( it’s been rescheduled twice) . He’s having in office sedation to get everything done at once! We will be glad when this morning is over! If all goes well, we will have a good second half of the day to enjoy since we have been forced to play hookie


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I’ve finished my busy work finally.. I started this a couple weeks ago and finally put the last piece in tonight
> View attachment 275370


Wow, a stunning work. I wouldn`t have the patience to do that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It must be the weather... it’s not just you @Lyn W
> 
> Texts from daughter just now
> “I somehow managed to shut my own head in the car door earlier and now I have a big lump between my eyebrows”
> “It hurts to frown”
> “And I don't know how to explain the accident to people without sounding like a moron [emoji23]”
> 
> She’s not seriously injured, just bruised.... JoesDad and I are giggling


Oh No!! Poor daughter. To have been a fly on the wall.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It is still very humid here. We had storms in the night, but the air hasn’t cleared  Eventually this week we are due the very hot temperatures that are occurring on mainland Europe, Sabine is probably melting, but not yet.


I am melting .... today and now. *31 C*. You are right. But I will not complain. Summer is short. My tortoises love the weather.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Oh no, I would get a vet oh uh no a doctor to look at it
> 
> Tins are notorious for causing cuts and wounds, especially baked bean tins and the like.


You sound like you are speaking from experience?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot humid and sticky day today, only going to get worse here the rest of the week. I cut our lawn at 0730 5his morning, beating the heat. We shopped some at 1000 so we were back in time to watch FIFA Womens match, USA vs Spain.
> 
> A last look at the cedar tree, now candelabra....
> 
> View attachment 275349


Stunning.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Another rainy day! Saphire was out but when I checked on him he was enjoying a rain shower. I decided to leave him out. Then It started pouring! Crazy wind! I had to use Joe's pink umbrella to bring him in and I still got soaked. I half think that the one that was the only one upset by the rain was...little old me...hehehe


Well then that is easy to get over then. Was Saphire upset that you spoilt his rain bath?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. Sorry for being seldom here at present but.... you know..... buzzzy bee...
> Today I cleaned my patio and mowed the grass .
> The next days should be nice hot in Germany: *38 C. *So I have to hurry up to build an outdoor pen for my sullies. The one of the last year I`ve put away.at the end of summer
> And I promise pictures soooon ..... Sorry !
> and ..... buuuuzzzzzzzz away.
> Wishing you all a great Tuesday. !


You too Sabine. Have an awesome and buzzzzyy Tuesday.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You too Sabine. Have an awesome and buzzzzyy Tuesday.


Thank you, Carol. 
Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........................................


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’ve finished my busy work finally.. I started this a couple weeks ago and finally put the last piece in tonight
> View attachment 275370


Oh Wow. That is a gorgeous picture.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Can you believe it. I was waiting to watch the launch watching a movie. When I looked at the time it was 3:13 Just finished the movie goodnight!


Oh No. So you missed the launch after all.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! Beautiful sunny day in east Texas / north Louisiana today. I’ve done some company work on the laptop this morning and now at the dental office for my sons third attemp at his dental work ( it’s been rescheduled twice) . He’s having in office sedation to get everything done at once! We will be glad when this morning is over! If all goes well, we will have a good second half of the day to enjoy since we have been forced to play hookie


Good Luck with the dentist. That is never nice.


----------



## Billna the 2

Billna the 2 said:


> Nope I quit a why's back Ellie I'm doing something less dangerous lol, i sure don't want to get my bring num from seeing different things on calls, for as that I'm doing good man how about your self?


Ways


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Luck with the dentist. That is never nice.



I HATE when my kids have to have anything done... BUT I have been using the same dentist for them since my daughter was 10 month old. ( she knocked her first tooth out) They are excellent with kids. They just told me that they were halfway done and everything is going well. Jayden is getting a silver cap and he’s actually excited about it.. (or was) [emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I’ve finished my busy work finally.. I started this a couple weeks ago and finally put the last piece in tonight
> View attachment 275370


Lately I've become addicted to working jigsaw puzzles. Yours is a beaut!


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys just seeing how you lovely people doing.


All's good here! How 'bout with you?


----------



## Billna the 2

Yvonne G said:


> All's good here! How 'bout with you?


All is well Yvonne things could be a Little better but it's fine it's really nice to hear from you, any breeding from your torts?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go Ray if you missed it during the movie!


Thanks Mark!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I HATE when my kids have to have anything done... BUT I have been using the same dentist for them since my daughter was 10 month old. ( she knocked her first tooth out) They are excellent with kids. They just told me that they were halfway done and everything is going well. Jayden is getting a silver cap and he’s actually excited about it.. (or was) [emoji33]


LOL, Well done Jayden.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark!


What were they launching by the way?


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon Everyone.

Yesterday I went to a gym to see about signing up and did a Barrefit class. Boy oh boy am I unfit. And today I am so so so so sore and stiff. I am going back today to actually sign up. The plan is to do a class everyday for at least minimum 4 days of a 7 day week. And to do 5 days (Monday to Friday) in the weeks where I don't have an acupuncture session. Hopefully it all comes together and the stiffness and muscle aches don't last too long.
Leaving in 14 minutes for another torture session.


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> All is well Yvonne things could be a Little better but it's fine it's really nice to hear from you, any breeding from your torts?


Oh yes. I actually have a leopard tortoise factory. Right now there are a dozen new hatchlings in my Vision cage. I don't have much luck with the RF and YF, though. Plenty of eggs, but none hatch.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone.
> 
> Yesterday I went to a gym to see about signing up and did a Barrefit class. Boy oh boy am I unfit. And today I am so so so so sore and stiff. I am going back today to actually sign up. The plan is to do a class everyday for at least minimum 4 days of a 7 day week. And to do 5 days (Monday to Friday) in the weeks where I don't have an acupuncture session. Hopefully it all comes together and the stiffness and muscle aches don't last too long.
> Leaving in 14 minutes for another torture session.


More power to you! I've never been able to commit to something like that. It's all I can do to get out in the pasture in the evening and walk laps.


----------



## Billna the 2

Yvonne G said:


> Oh yes. I actually have a leopard tortoise factory. Right now there are a dozen new hatchlings in my Vision cage. I don't have much luck with the RF and YF, though. Plenty of eggs, but none hatch.


Wow you go girl lol that's so awesome you have some very pretty adult leopard torts also make sure you let me know if your selling that way I can stack some cash if you no what I mean[emoji16]


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> Wow you go girl lol that's so awesome you have some very pretty adult leopard torts also make sure you let me know if your selling that way I can stack some cash if you no what I mean[emoji16]


My tortoise partner will be coming up from San Diego sometime in July. He takes them home with him and sells them from there. We split the profits.


----------



## Billna the 2

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoise partner will be coming up from San Diego sometime in July. He takes them home with him and sells them from there. We split the profits.


Oh gotcha I'm all the way in SC I wish I was in San Diego but I have to love SC.
I'll be putting my babes (torts) outside soon and my Building skills kind of suck, Id love to see what you have yours in so I can get some ideas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> Oh gotcha I'm all the way in SC I wish I was in San Diego but I have to love SC.
> I'll be putting my babes (torts) outside soon and my Building skills kind of suck, Id love to see what you have yours in so I can get some ideas.


My tortoises all live in yards, not pens. My property is an acre and I have no front yard, no side yard and no backyard - it's all tortoise yards.

The leopard yard:








The sulcata yard:





The rain forest:


----------



## Billna the 2

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoises all live in yards, not pens. My property is an acre and I have no front yard, no side yard and no backyard - it's all tortoise yards.
> 
> The leopard yard:
> View attachment 275400
> View attachment 275401
> View attachment 275402
> View attachment 275403
> View attachment 275404
> View attachment 275405
> 
> 
> The sulcata yard:
> View attachment 275406
> View attachment 275407
> View attachment 275408
> 
> 
> The rain forest:
> View attachment 275409
> View attachment 275410
> View attachment 275411


Wow thats looks very awesome, what kind of post or any wood/lumber you use?


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> Wow thats looks very awesome, what kind of post or any wood/lumber you use?


I use redwood 4x4 posts and corral lumber. The corral lumber is 16' long and appx 1x6.


----------



## Billna the 2

Yvonne G said:


> I use redwood 4x4 posts and corral lumber. The corral lumber is 16' long and appx 1x6.


Ok great I'll be looking into this and thanks a lot Yvonne i have to go to work a Little while.




Isaiah


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone.
> 
> Yesterday I went to a gym to see about signing up and did a Barrefit class. Boy oh boy am I unfit. And today I am so so so so sore and stiff. I am going back today to actually sign up. The plan is to do a class everyday for at least minimum 4 days of a 7 day week. And to do 5 days (Monday to Friday) in the weeks where I don't have an acupuncture session. Hopefully it all comes together and the stiffness and muscle aches don't last too long.
> Leaving in 14 minutes for another torture session.



Oh wow!! Congratulations! I’m proud of you. I hope when the soreness where’s off, you find some enjoyment! Good luck [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> Another hot, humid sticky day and it’s only going to get worse. Heat index close to 100 each day...high heat coupled with high humidity.
> 
> Banana trees love it as does Sully.
> 
> Might be time for another wood/indoor project..
> 
> View attachment 275392



Sympathies. I am a puddle of sweat here too. WhatI would do for air conditioning right now! As soon as I get home I am heading for the shower!


----------



## JoesMum

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys just seeing how you lovely people doing.



Hi there! Long time no see! How are things with you?


----------



## Billna the 2

JoesMum said:


> Hi there! Long time no see! How are things with you?


Things are doing pretty good man I have left my job as a fire man to do something else so that's good.
How about u


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Sympathies. I am a puddle of sweat here too. WhatI would do for air conditioning right now! As soon as I get home I am heading for the shower!



Yes. It’s nasty right about now - 1400 east coast time. Hot, sticky yuck. I’m mucking out Sullys “heated” outside house. Good time to air things out, unplug the heaters, let the wood dry up, grt some sunshine. Sully is sat under our fig tree nodding or napping.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh yes. I actually have a leopard tortoise factory. Right now there are a dozen new hatchlings in my Vision cage. I don't have much luck with the RF and YF, though. Plenty of eggs, but none hatch.
> 
> View attachment 275399


Wow. That is alot.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> More power to you! I've never been able to commit to something like that. It's all I can do to get out in the pasture in the evening and walk laps.


That is good enough. I just need to have someone pushing me. So gym classes are better.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoises all live in yards, not pens. My property is an acre and I have no front yard, no side yard and no backyard - it's all tortoise yards.
> 
> The leopard yard:
> View attachment 275400
> View attachment 275401
> View attachment 275402
> View attachment 275403
> View attachment 275404
> View attachment 275405
> 
> 
> The sulcata yard:
> View attachment 275406
> View attachment 275407
> View attachment 275408
> 
> 
> The rain forest:
> View attachment 275409
> View attachment 275410
> View attachment 275411


Wow. You have a really big property. And the yards look great.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sully is out under the fig tree, house nice n warm....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow!! Congratulations! I’m proud of you. I hope when the soreness where’s off, you find some enjoyment! Good luck [emoji16]


Lol. The jury is still out on the sore/stiff muscles. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji24] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Look what is our front pic.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> You sound like you are speaking from experience?


Yep, let’s just say I can’t be trusted in the kitchen


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yep, let’s just say I can’t be trusted in the kitchen


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sully’s house all aired out, cleaned up, and air dried. I just added a few more buckets of mulch in to the right side (foreground), the heating mat sort of stays clean.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s a lovely picture. I haven’t done a jigsaw for ages. I must go dig one out of the cupboard!


Yes with popcorn and the family helping now and then. It's been a long time for me too.


----------



## Cathie G

I saw my little toad today. Unexpectedly turned up in my cans for recycling. I have to get him a better house.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well then that is easy to get over then. Was Saphire upset that you spoilt his rain bath?


I'm glad he puts up with me...and my mothering. I fluffed him up a bit with a towel and he didn't try to bite me...so he probably wasn't upset too much. He did get a nice soak though...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I saw my little toad today. Unexpectedly turned up in my cans for recycling. I have to get him a better house.
> View attachment 275432



Nice. While cutting grass yesterday morning, two nice big toads appeared from the clover. Cute big toads rescued.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Happy Sunday to you too. Saphire got out early today so it was wonderful. It was perfect weather for him. Maybe we'll have some summer now instead of spring weather.


Feel free to send your "extra" spring weather down to Florida!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Look what is our front pic.
> View attachment 275423



Awwww... Well it is a beautiful scene! I’m glad to see my hard work is getting some purpose! Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice. While cutting grass yesterday morning, two nice big toads appeared from the clover. Cute big toads rescued.


That's where he likes to sit. It's right outside my backdoor. I need to come up with a better house for him then bags for recycling. He "can" eat all the flys he would like.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I saw my little toad today. Unexpectedly turned up in my cans for recycling. I have to get him a better house.
> View attachment 275432



We have one that comes to our front door most nights when it gets dark.. I always tell my son he has a visitor. He will go open the door, say hello & pet the toad, then it’s “see ya later”! I’ll try and get a picture tonight;-)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. The washing machine is churning its first load already as I need to get a load of stuff done today due to governor meetings taking over my time tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> The Chair of of one of school boards has smashed his leg falling off a bike while racing which means his workload needs covering for a while. He is one of these superfit guys who doesn’t think twice about cycling a hundred miles... being confined to barracks due to the operation he needed is driving him nuts. I feel sorry for his wife; you just know he isn’t going to be a good patient!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone and have a good week


If he's in a wheelchair after surgery, someone's going to have to keep a close eye on him... So he isn't doing wheelies and other stunts, while waiting for his leg to heal!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Forget the bubble wrap that Karen suggested I've decided to invest in a suit of armour!!


May I point you to the lovely selection at the Royal Armouries Museum in Leeds?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Feel free to send your "extra" spring weather down to Florida!


I'll try to send you some of the 75° to 80° days without the rain but...the problem is I actually love summers in Florida. Except for the mosquitoes. I hate Florida winters so you can just imagine what I think of Ohio winter. I try not to stick even my nose out the door.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's where he likes to sit. It's right outside my backdoor. I need to come up with a better house for him then bags for recycling. He "can" eat all the flys he would like.


Have any broken flower pots? You could make him a little toad house.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We have one that comes to our front door most nights when it gets dark.. I always tell my son he has a visitor. He will go open the door, say hello & pet the toad, then it’s “see ya later”! I’ll try and get a picture tonight;-)


Aren't they just adorable. Kids included. I would love to see a picture...if you can.


----------



## EllieMay

This was last months puzzle. It was much easier due to all of the different colors. The pieces were easily recognizable and a bit larger... my girls are working on a Disney masterpiece. It will be full poster board size and it’s several thousand tiny pieces.. it’s all of the best Disney scenes combined. They have completed the border and separated the pieces to each scene. I’m not touching that one [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have any broken flower pots? You could make him a little toad house.


You've given me an idea. I have extra terra cotta saucers. I'll kind of bury one and put some thing over it. It's funny because the little one likes that spot. Yes toad house. He might like the cans and bags for the moisture and protection. It's really fun because even though I tried a toad house before in that spot...this is my first toad that loves that spot.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I saw my little toad today. Unexpectedly turned up in my cans for recycling. I have to get him a better house.
> View attachment 275432


Give him a juicy slug to make up for the poor living conditions .


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275437
> 
> This was last months puzzle. It was much easier due to all of the different colors. The pieces were easily recognizable and a bit larger... my girls are working on a Disney masterpiece. It will be full poster board size and it’s several thousand tiny pieces.. it’s all of the best Disney scenes combined. They have completed the border and separated the pieces to each scene. I’m not touching that one [emoji23]


When my kids were young that's what we did. Worked jigsaw puzzles in the evening...with popcorn, cool aid, or pop etc...maybe a tv show running or some music. It was fun.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275437
> 
> This was last months puzzle. It was much easier due to all of the different colors. The pieces were easily recognizable and a bit larger... my girls are working on a Disney masterpiece. It will be full poster board size and it’s several thousand tiny pieces.. it’s all of the best Disney scenes combined. They have completed the border and separated the pieces to each scene. I’m not touching that one [emoji23]


That reminds me of that episode of Laurel and Hardy where they are supposed to go to a wedding but get distracted by completing a puzzle.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Give him a juicy slug to make up for the poor living standards.


Plenty of juicy snails there. Always has been. He's the first little toad that decided my backdoor is a pretty good place to take up permanent residence.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> When my kids were young that's what we did. Worked jigsaw puzzles in the evening...with popcorn, cool aid, or pop etc...maybe a tv show running or some music. It was fun.



It’s good family time


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! Because of the shocky feeling, do you think you should go to the doctor?


I haven't done yet but think I may have to.
It just looks so small on the surface they'll probably think I'm making a fuss over nothing.


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> That reminds me of that episode of Laurel and Hardy where they are supposed to go to a wedding but get distracted by completing a puzzle.



Lol!!! I can see that happening... it’s hard to break once you get going [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh my Word Lyn. I think that you need to go and hibernate like Lola. It is not safe for you to go anywhere or do anything anymore.


I think I may need a full time carer!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Lyn be careful. Maybe we should open up a health insurance company and a few clinics  When I cut my trigger finger deep. It took about 10 years for the numbness and tingling to subside. Hope you do better.


10 years!!!!
Maybe I will go see the doc to make sure I give it the best chance of recovery - sooner rather than later!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It must be the weather... it’s not just you @Lyn W
> 
> Texts from daughter just now
> “I somehow managed to shut my own head in the car door earlier and now I have a big lump between my eyebrows”
> “It hurts to frown”
> “And I don't know how to explain the accident to people without sounding like a moron [emoji23]”
> 
> She’s not seriously injured, just bruised.... JoesDad and I are giggling


That takes some doing - wonder how she managed that!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> You've given me an idea. I have extra terra cotta saucers. I'll kind of bury one and put some thing over it. It's funny because the little one likes that spot. Yes toad house. He might like the cans and bags for the moisture and protection. It's really fun because even though I tried a toad house before in that spot...this is my first toad that loves that spot.


An outdoor humid hide for the resident amphibian...


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Oh no, I would get a vet oh uh no a doctor to look at it
> 
> Tins are notorious for causing cuts and wounds, especially baked bean tins and the like.


 I know - its a bit annoying really.
Here I am determined to save the planet but all I've had for my recycling efforts lately have been cuts and bruises!!
Whats happened to good Karma?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot humid and sticky day today, only going to get worse here the rest of the week. I cut our lawn at 0730 5his morning, beating the heat. We shopped some at 1000 so we were back in time to watch FIFA Womens match, USA vs Spain.
> 
> A last look at the cedar tree, now candelabra....
> 
> View attachment 275349


Very pretty - it looks great!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Boiling hot and humid here too.. all week long...upper 90’s! Yuck.


It's been very muggy here today and yesterday.
The end of the week is going to be very hot and sunny - I'll be staying in the cool.


----------



## Lyn W

Th


Bee62 said:


> Pushing a huge mountain of luck in your direction, Lyn. Seems you need it badly !!!!
> @Lyn W


Thanks Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’ve finished my busy work finally.. I started this a couple weeks ago and finally put the last piece in tonight
> View attachment 275370


Well done, that's a hard jigsaw.
I like to do them, but I become a bit obsessed with getting them finished and can't leave them alone once I've started.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Can you believe it. I was waiting to watch the launch watching a movie. When I looked at the time it was 3:13 Just finished the movie goodnight!


What a shame to have waited and stayed up for it. 
I expect you've see a recording of it but it's not the same as live is it?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go Ray if you missed it during the movie!


Is it off to the ISS or some other destination?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> What a shame to have waited and stayed up for it.
> I expect you've see a recording of it but it's not the same as live is it?


Yeah... Especially because Ray can probably just walk outside his house and watch it.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone.
> 
> Yesterday I went to a gym to see about signing up and did a Barrefit class. Boy oh boy am I unfit. And today I am so so so so sore and stiff. I am going back today to actually sign up. The plan is to do a class everyday for at least minimum 4 days of a 7 day week. And to do 5 days (Monday to Friday) in the weeks where I don't have an acupuncture session. Hopefully it all comes together and the stiffness and muscle aches don't last too long.
> Leaving in 14 minutes for another torture session.


Good luck and remember - no pain, no gain!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm too far away to see launches from Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Yep, let’s just say I can’t be trusted in the kitchen


Nor me - so I avoid it as much as possible!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'll try to send you some of the 75° to 80° days without the rain but...the problem is I actually love summers in Florida. Except for the mosquitoes. I hate Florida winters so you can just imagine what I think of Ohio winter. I try not to stick even my nose out the door.


My niece has been working in Miami for the last couple of weeks and she says it's done nothing but rain there! Not what she was expecting at all.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> My niece has been working in Miami for the last couple of weeks and she says t's done nothing but rain there! Not what she was expecting at all.


Without all that rain, the temperatures there would be absolutely miserable.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I like the weather in Miami..... In February.


----------



## Lyn W

It's almost half midnight here so I'm a bit late popping in.
Hope everyone is having, or has had, a good Tuesday and will have an even better Wednesday.
Lola hasn't wanted to go out the last couple of days - maybe he's sulking after his shell injury.
What a pair we are..... I have a big plaster on my hand and he's had one on his butt!
He seems to be OK now though, no lasting damage and he's active and eating well.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Without all that rain, the temperatures there would be absolutely miserable.


They've given her a clothing allowance because she was only supposed to go for a couple of weeks at the beginning of June ,but they asked her to stay until the end of the month. So she's been able to get some waterproofs.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> It's almost half midnight here so I'm a bit late popping in.
> Hope everyone is having, or has had, a good Tuesday and will have an even better Wednesday.
> Lola hasn't wanted to go out the last couple of days - maybe he's sulking after his shell injury.
> hat a pair we are..... I have a big plaster on my hand and he's had one on his butt!
> He seems to be OK now though, no lasting damage and he's active and eating well.


Well, while you're getting a nice suit of armour for yourself, check out the elephant armour... Maybe someone can tailor a replica for Lola!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I like the weather in Miami..... In February.


I was in Miami in August many yeas ago in Sunny Isles I think it was called, it was very hot and there were several flash storms.
Thank goodness for the AC!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I was in Miami in August many yeas ago in Sunny Isles I think it was called, it was very hot and there were several flash storms.
> Thank goodness for the AC!


Florida never would have been settled without it...


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, while you're getting a nice suit of armour for yourself, check out the elephant armour... Maybe someone can tailor a replica for Lola!


I'll just fit him with a large sweet tin or an army helmet!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I'll just fit him with a large sweet tin or an army helmet!


Great mental image! Lola in a helmet, hahahaha!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Great mental image! Lola in a helmet, hahahaha!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now so take care and see you tomorrow!
Nos Da.


----------



## Yvonne G

Later, gator!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I saw my little toad today. Unexpectedly turned up in my cans for recycling. I have to get him a better house.
> View attachment 275432


Sweet.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Awwww... Well it is a beautiful scene! I’m glad to see my hard work is getting some purpose! Lol


I like it. It is the best front pic so far.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275437
> 
> This was last months puzzle. It was much easier due to all of the different colors. The pieces were easily recognizable and a bit larger... my girls are working on a Disney masterpiece. It will be full poster board size and it’s several thousand tiny pieces.. it’s all of the best Disney scenes combined. They have completed the border and separated the pieces to each scene. I’m not touching that one [emoji23]


AAhh that is beautiful. Good luck with the Disney one. That one will be very hard.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I haven't done yet but think I may have to.
> It just looks so small on the surface they'll probably think I'm making a fuss over nothing.


Not if it has gone numb!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good luck and remember - no pain, no gain!!


That is what my husband said this morning, and I told him I was not trying to gain, I was trying to loose!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's almost half midnight here so I'm a bit late popping in.
> Hope everyone is having, or has had, a good Tuesday and will have an even better Wednesday.
> Lola hasn't wanted to go out the last couple of days - maybe he's sulking after his shell injury.
> What a pair we are..... I have a big plaster on my hand and he's had one on his butt!
> He seems to be OK now though, no lasting damage and he's active and eating well.


How has the gone back to work, working out?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


>


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday Everyone,

I am still stiff, but we will persevere. It is a sunny day again today, however tomorrow and Friday the weather is expected to change. I hope that everyone is having a safe, healthy and happy day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm too far away to see launches from Kennedy Space Center.



Me too, but occasionally Wallops Island VA launches can be reportedly seen depending on the payload.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Up early and out the door to get a few miles of kayaking in. Mid-90’s later today, but morning temps @70 are comfy.

Happy Tuesday

And heres a pux from Sundays paddle....our version of an infinity pool


----------



## Ben02

@Cathie G i also found some amphibians today while out for a dog walk/dandelion hunt, they were tiny frogs and I’m not sure what species they are. Usually you don’t pic them up as human skin absorbs moisture from their bodies over a certain period but today I couldn’t help myself, they were on my hand for a couple seconds before hopping of.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> AAhh that is beautiful. Good luck with the Disney one. That one will be very hard.



I put it upstairs where I won’t see it everyday... I don’t want to get sucked in!! [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> That is what my husband said this morning, and I told him I was not trying to gain, I was trying to loose!



Haahaaahaaa[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275445
> View attachment 275442
> View attachment 275442
> View attachment 275444
> @Cathie G i also found some amphibians today while out for a dog walk/dandelion hunt, they were tiny frogs and I’m not sure what species they are. Usually you don’t pic them up as human skin absorbs moisture from their bodies over a certain period but today I couldn’t help myself, they were on my hand for a couple seconds before hopping of.



They’re soo cute! I love this time of year New life everywhere [emoji4]


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> What were they launching by the way?


It was 24 satellites for the Airforce. What is amazing is the 3 rocket boosters that come off the rocket 2 land back on land and 1 on a barge out at sea so they can be reused again.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> They’re soo cute! I love this time of year New life everywhere [emoji4]


So do I, it’s was a nice surprise seeing them hoping about


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> 10 years!!!!
> Maybe I will go see the doc to make sure I give it the best chance of recovery - sooner rather than later!!


Yeah I cut right to the bone and a vein. When the nurse took off the towel I wrapped it in. A little stream of blood started spraying across the room. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Me too, but occasionally Wallops Island VA launches can be reportedly seen depending on the payload.


I am 25 miles away. Here is a morning launch about a year ago. It was going thru a cloud.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. Sitting here waiting for Opo to wake up. 97° expected today humidity only in the 60,s


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> How has the gone back to work, working out?


I'm in for 2 days this week,Thurs and Fri - all OK last week but I'm down to one good limb this week so will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It was 24 satellites for the Airforce. What is amazing is the 3 rocket boosters that come off the rocket 2 land back on land and 1 on a barge out at sea so they can be reused again.


It's pretty busy up there isn't there?
I googled it, couldn't find any mention of the astronauts but I assume it wasn't unmanned.
Seems that the one of the boosters (or maybe some other bit) was lost at sea this time.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all it's cloudy but muggy today. 
Sun on its way for a few days, but temps not too bad - max of 24C/75F and quite breezy.
It will be hotter in my garden though as it's pretty sheltered. 
Hope everyone has a good Weds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey all! Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from a great morning of kayaking. Lots of Snowy Egrets, Blue Herons, Green Herons, and of course Bald Eagles. It was hot hot Hot out there by the time I turned around. Calm waters, fish jumping, warm water.

Oghhhh, and look what I found and picked up on the way home. More Cedar!

And this is how the projects start.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

And Summer is here....our hibiscus is throwing out Sully food.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Up early and out the door to get a few miles of kayaking in. Mid-90’s later today, but morning temps @70 are comfy.
> 
> Happy Tuesday
> 
> And heres a pux from Sundays paddle....our version of an infinity pool
> 
> View attachment 275441


Wait What!! I thought it was Wednesday?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Early morning start (0645), lunchtime break and my home port... Sunrise is 0545....


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275445
> View attachment 275442
> View attachment 275442
> View attachment 275444
> @Cathie G i also found some amphibians today while out for a dog walk/dandelion hunt, they were tiny frogs and I’m not sure what species they are. Usually you don’t pic them up as human skin absorbs moisture from their bodies over a certain period but today I couldn’t help myself, they were on my hand for a couple seconds before hopping of.


Oh it is so cute. Ours when I do see them are also that small.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Wait What!! I thought it was Wednesday?



Nope....I’m adding an extra day!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I put it upstairs where I won’t see it everyday... I don’t want to get sucked in!! [emoji28]


Lol. Good call!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> It was 24 satellites for the Airforce. What is amazing is the 3 rocket boosters that come off the rocket 2 land back on land and 1 on a barge out at sea so they can be reused again.


Ah cool.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah I cut right to the bone and a vein. When the nurse took off the towel I wrapped it in. A little stream of blood started spraying across the room. LOL


[emoji85] [emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji33] [emoji85] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a great morning of kayaking. Lots of Snowy Egrets, Blue Herons, Green Herons, and of course Bald Eagles. It was hot hot Hot out there by the time I turned around. Calm waters, fish jumping, warm water.
> 
> Oghhhh, and look what I found and picked up on the way home. More Cedar!
> 
> And this is how the projects start.....
> View attachment 275460


Beautiful wood.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Early morning start (0645), lunchtime break and my home port... Sunrise is 0545....
> 
> View attachment 275467
> View attachment 275468
> View attachment 275469


Nice !!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope....I’m adding an extra day!


Oh no. Please don't. Unless it is an extra day on the weekend. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh it is so cute. Ours when I do see them are also that small.


They are youngsters I believe as you can see the little stump where the tail used to be, I may be wrong though. One thing I found odd though is that they were not afraid of me and carried on catching insects the second they hopped of.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> They are youngsters I believe as you can see the little stump where the tail used to be, I may be wrong though. One thing I found odd though is that they were not afraid of me and carried on catching insects the second they hopped of.


They did look pretty skinny.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It's pretty busy up there isn't there?
> I googled it, couldn't find any mention of the astronauts but I assume it wasn't unmanned.
> Seems that the one of the boosters (or maybe some other bit) was lost at sea this time.


I am pretty sure they are unmanned. They have had a problem before with the landing of the booster at sea. A few weeks ago the rocket that launched had 60 satellites to upgrade the internet around the world.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I am pretty sure they are unmanned. They have had a problem before with the landing of the booster at sea. A few weeks ago the rocket that launched had 60 satellites to upgrade the internet around the world.



For sure unmanned.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I am pretty sure they are unmanned. They have had a problem before with the landing of the booster at sea. A few weeks ago the rocket that launched had 60 satellites to upgrade the internet around the world.


That's amazing!
It's incredible to be able to launch satellites remotely from earth - pretty mind blowing when you stop to think of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes....it’s been going on for 60 years


Lyn W said:


> That's amazing!
> It's incredible to be able to launch satellites remotely from earth - pretty mind blowing when you stop to think of it.


 now!

Between the Russan Space Program, the US NASA program and European Space Agency, coupled with China and other countries, theres has been lots of activity with launches.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....it’s been going on for 60 years
> 
> now!
> 
> Between the Russan Space Program, the US NASA program and European Space Agency, coupled with China and other countries, theres has been lots of activity with launches.


I'm just amazed such big launches are unmanned.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275445
> View attachment 275442
> View attachment 275442
> View attachment 275444
> @Cathie G i also found some amphibians today while out for a dog walk/dandelion hunt, they were tiny frogs and I’m not sure what species they are. Usually you don’t pic them up as human skin absorbs moisture from their bodies over a certain period but today I couldn’t help myself, they were on my hand for a couple seconds before hopping of.


I've always loved frogs and toads. As a child they were irresistible to me. That little toad hanging around my backdoor is from last year. For some reason he likes the cans and has all along. Maybe I can use a little piece of aquarium furniture on a terra cotta saucer for a little protected house for him. I'm probably being ridiculous but ask me if I care. He's too cute and irresistible.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> An outdoor humid hide for the resident amphibian...


And a sanded smooth aquarium house on top of the little saucer. Sounds cute too me. I love love love it...he's my first little toad that decided he likes it better at my backdoor...instead of the lower part of our yard...


----------



## Yvonne G

Last visit of the day. See (or not, as the case may be) you all tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My niece has been working in Miami for the last couple of weeks and she says it's done nothing but rain there! Not what she was expecting at all.


Yep. It's summer and it pours down torrents of rain every day...usually at the same time of day...I lived in that area. I did eventually love it but you have to learn how to live there first.


----------



## Billna the 2

GN people [emoji25][emoji25]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....it’s been going on for 60 years
> 
> now!
> 
> Between the Russan Space Program, the US NASA program and European Space Agency, coupled with China and other countries, theres has been lots of activity with launches.


[emoji85] [emoji33] All that air pollution and fuel being used. !


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> GN people [emoji25][emoji25]


Night night.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
You see I can say that because at some point it will be morning for you and generally I am the first one up. [emoji6] 
It is Thursday which meansssss.............. It is almost Friday the Yay day. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Billna the 2

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> You see I can say that because at some point it will be morning for you and generally I am the first one up. [emoji6]
> It is Thursday which meansssss.............. It is almost Friday the Yay day. [emoji23] [emoji23]


Lucky you, I should be sleeping but I'm trying to stay up it's 2.02am lol
I will get some sleep lol but good morning...oh it's 2.02am...GOOD MORNING[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> May I point you to the lovely selection at the Royal Armouries Museum in Leeds?



There’s a good selection in the many Welsh castles which are closer to Lyn


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> You've given me an idea. I have extra terra cotta saucers. I'll kind of bury one and put some thing over it. It's funny because the little one likes that spot. Yes toad house. He might like the cans and bags for the moisture and protection. It's really fun because even though I tried a toad house before in that spot...this is my first toad that loves that spot.



It’s the moisture as key. They shelter in damp places.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The wind got up last night and the air feels fresher at last. It is so nice to be able to move without the horrid humidity reducing you to a puddle of sweat.

Temperatures are due to continue to rise but hopefully the humidity will stay low which makes it easier


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> I am 25 miles away. Here is a morning launch about a year ago. It was going thru a cloud.
> View attachment 275446


Ray, are you close enough to feel it?

Back in the early 90's I saw a nighttime launch. We were in Ft. Pierce, about 60 miles away. It was beautiful! A pinpoint of light that suddenly exploded across the horizon into an orange glow. The rocket arced directly over our heads, or so it seemed.

It's a good memory for Pete and me. I'm so glad I've witnessed that once. It's something I wish everyone had the opportunity to see.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I've always loved frogs and toads. As a child they were irresistible to me. That little toad hanging around my backdoor is from last year. For some reason he likes the cans and has all along. Maybe I can use a little piece of aquarium furniture on a terra cotta saucer for a little protected house for him. I'm probably being ridiculous but ask me if I care. He's too cute and irresistible.


I don’t see why you shouldn’t do it, it’s a good idea.


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> GN people [emoji25][emoji25]


Goodnight to you too! Sleep well.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's bright but breezy here at the moment and looks like that will continue for a few days.
I had such a weird dream last night.
I dreamt that hundreds of baby spiders were hatching (probably because one was walking across the window of my car yesterday) but then they turned into tortoises and I was running around trying to find nice gardens for them to live in. Don't know if I succeeded - I woke up or changed dream .
Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There’s a good selection in the many Welsh castles which are closer to Lyn


Oh yes we have plenty of castles, not all with armour in but there would be a pretty good selection in the ones that do!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Sitting here waiting for Opo to wake up. 97° expected today humidity only in the 60,s



Good morning Ray! Sounds like a great day to go swimming


----------



## Ben02

Went to the doctor today and it looks like I have mild scoliosis!! Just like my mum and grandma. My sister managed to skip over it somehow

It doesn’t help that I’m 6 foot 2 and still growing.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> You see I can say that because at some point it will be morning for you and generally I am the first one up. [emoji6]
> It is Thursday which meansssss.............. It is almost Friday the Yay day. [emoji23] [emoji23]



Lol!!! Good outlook! So happy Thursday [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's bright but breezy here at the moment and looks like that will continue for a few days.
> I had such a weird dream last night.
> I dreamt that hundreds of baby spiders were hatching (probably because one was walking across the window of my car yesterday) but then they turned into tortoises and I was running around trying to find nice gardens for them to live in. Don't know if I succeeded - I woke up or changed dream .
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday!



Well that is weird... I don’t dream very often but when I do, it’s always so real that it freaks me out a little.. ‍


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Went to the doctor today and it looks like I have mild scoliosis!! Just like my mum and grandma. My sister managed to skip over it somehow
> 
> It doesn’t help that I’m 6 foot 2 and still growing.



How will that affect you later on? Do your mum and grandma do ok with it? I wonder if posturing and therapy could help since your so young???


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> How will that affect you later on? Do your mum and grandma do ok with it? I wonder if posturing and therapy could help since your so young???


It shouldn’t effect me that much, maybe some pain later on. My mum barely notices it. They may refer me to do some physio if it ever gets worse.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Went to the doctor today and it looks like I have mild scoliosis!! Just like my mum and grandma. My sister managed to skip over it somehow
> 
> It doesn’t help that I’m 6 foot 2 and still growing.



Ouch. My son had a visibly twisted spine aged about 9. He grew like a weed too reaching 6 foot 6 eventually. 

I took him to my physio/osteopath for many sessions over the years and she was able to straighten him out. In his case, she said he would eventually grow the muscle to stop it happening and what she needed to do was keep him straight in the meantime. He has stopped growing and broadened out now and his spine is straight. I am so glad it was caught early.

I hope they can sort you out. It is surprisingly common. My best friend’s daughter had to have rods in her spine in January for it and I wouldn’t wish that on anyone.

EDIT
If your parents did decide to go down the private route with a physio/osteopath then I would wholeheartedly recommend mine (She is qualified as both). According to Google Maps it takes an hour to drive to her from Brighton Station.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Everyone,
> 
> I am still stiff, but we will persevere. It is a sunny day again today, however tomorrow and Friday the weather is expected to change. I hope that everyone is having a safe, healthy and happy day!



A little stiff is great for you. When we first met you in the CDR you wouldn’t even have considered it due to the pain you were in


----------



## Maro2Bear

How about a little heat to sll those aching muscles n bones! One could zip here, but I see most of Europe is in the throngs of a heatwave as well. Reportedly many major Eoro locations will break records today or tomorrow,

A look at our forecast... not so nice :-(


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Ouch. My son had a visibly twisted spine aged about 9. He grew like a weed too reaching 6 foot 6 eventually.
> 
> I took him to my physio/osteopath for many sessions over the years and she was able to straighten him out. In his case, she said he would eventually grow the muscle to stop it happening and what she needed to do was keep him straight in the meantime. He has stopped growing and broadened out now and his spine is straight. I am so glad it was caught early.
> 
> I hope they can sort you out. It is surprisingly common. My best friend’s daughter had to have rods in her spine in January for it and I wouldn’t wish that on anyone.
> 
> EDIT
> If your parents did decide to go down the private route with a physio/osteopath then I would wholeheartedly recommend mine (She is qualified as both). According to Google Maps it takes an hour to drive to her from Brighton Station.


The doctor had to have a good feel of my back which lasted half an hour, it was very awkward for me haha. My spin does not look visibly curved however my left shoulder is slightly higher than my right. The doctor gave me certain exercises to do every day and a check up in a months time.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> The doctor had to have a good feel of my back which lasted half an hour, it was very awkward for me haha. My spin does not look visibly curved however my left shoulder is slightly higher than my right. The doctor gave me certain exercises to do every day and a check up in a months time.



I get the one shoulder higher thing regularly with my back problems too. (I had operations on a spinal disc) It’s noticing that which has me toddling off to my physio. It’s the first sign that I am headed for big trouble!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I get the one shoulder higher thing regularly with my back problems too. (I had operations on a spinal disc) It’s noticing that which has me toddling off to my physio. It’s the first sign that I am headed for big trouble!


It’s really odd especially when looking at yourself in a mirror.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I saw my little toad today. Unexpectedly turned up in my cans for recycling. I have to get him a better house.
> View attachment 275432


Hey, I have a toad too that is living in the frontyard of my house. I see him every evening / night walking around catching moths. I put out two flat bowls with water and he is bathing and soaking every night.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> And Summer is here....our hibiscus is throwing out Sully food.
> 
> View attachment 275466


Hmmm, yummy, ähh, beautiful. My sullies are envious !


----------



## Bee62

Hey friends. Wishing y`all a beautiful Thursday. 
I have so much to tell but sooo short time. Torts are happy in their new enclosure indoor & outdoors. They slept only one night in their new indoor enclosure and found their way back in their night box ( yesterday they had been outside the first day this summer too ). It is a little surprise that they walked in their night box where they only slept one night. Amazing little dinosaurs !
A few pics:
New indoor enclosure.



Nightbox ( indoors )




outdoor enclosure:







the tortoise "walk" . They can go indoor our outdoor by themselves.


----------



## Bee62

Now I want to build an outdoor pen for my aldabras too. They need natural sunshine and exercises too.
See you all later ! 
Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz away ......................................


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Went to the doctor today and it looks like I have mild scoliosis!! Just like my mum and grandma. My sister managed to skip over it somehow
> 
> It doesn’t help that I’m 6 foot 2 and still growing.


That's to bad. Hope it can be treated.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone here's a pic of Opo pushing mommies chair around


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> The doctor had to have a good feel of my back which lasted half an hour, it was very awkward for me haha. My spin does not look visibly curved however my left shoulder is slightly higher than my right. The doctor gave me certain exercises to do every day and a check up in a months time.


Be sure to follow doctor's orders, you'll thank him later on in life. My son had to wear a back brace 23 hours a day during his senior year of high school. It was terribly embarrassing for him and he got teased unmercifully. His back was straight after he was allowed to stop wearing it. So think about senior year of high school to about three years ago when he was now about 59 or 60 (?). He was suffering terrible back pain and the diagnosis was his back was curving again. The only way to relieve the pain was to have his back surgically fused. So now he can't bend anymore. Very difficult to put on and tie shoes, etc. 

My guess was that if he had been able to follow Joe's mum's doctor's advice with the exercises to build up the muscles, instead of having to wear a brace, which didn't do anything for muscles, he may not have had the pain later in life. Like you, his one shoulder was higher than the other. This was way back in the dark ages.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone here's a pic of Opo pushing mommies chair around
> View attachment 275508



They just don't have any awareness of their size do they?
Lola is constantly trying to push himself through small spaces just because his head has gone through!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Another day in school, (well from about 11.30 I had a visit to my doc during my 2 PPA lessons this morning.)
A scorchio day but the school has AC so not too bad. 
Lola has just gone to bed, but hasn't eaten much today and didn't really want to be outside when I got home, but he did have a wander.
Hope everyone's Thursday is going well.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> How about a little heat to sll those aching muscles n bones! One could zip here, but I see most of Europe is in the throngs of a heatwave as well. Reportedly many major Eoro locations will break records today or tomorrow,
> 
> A look at our forecast... not so nice :-(
> 
> View attachment 275497


They have shut schools and postponed exams in France because of the heat, but lots of other countries are suffering too.
It will be hot here but not as bad as many European countries.


----------



## Lyn W

There have been some beautiful butterflies in my garden this afternoon - painted ladies, red admirals and a small red butterfly I haven't found in my book yet.
Very pretty though.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hey friends. Wishing y`all a beautiful Thursday.
> I have so much to tell but sooo short time. Torts are happy in their new enclosure indoor & outdoors. They slept only one night in their new indoor enclosure and found their way back in their night box ( yesterday they had been outside the first day this summer too ). It is a little surprise that they walked in their night box where they only slept one night. Amazing little dinosaurs !
> A few pics:
> New indoor enclosure.
> View attachment 275500
> 
> 
> Nightbox ( indoors )
> 
> View attachment 275501
> 
> 
> outdoor enclosure:
> View attachment 275504
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275505
> 
> 
> the tortoise "walk" . They can go indoor our outdoor by themselves.
> 
> View attachment 275506



Wow! Good work Sabine!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone here's a pic of Opo pushing mommies chair around
> View attachment 275508



Oh Opo. I see you are just as intelligent as Joe. Never working that just because your head fits under something doesn’t mean the rest of you will [emoji849][emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Another day in school, (well from about 11.30 I had a visit to my doc during my 2 PPA lessons this morning.)
> A scorchio day but the school has AC so not too bad.
> Lola has just gone to bed, but hasn't eaten much today and didn't really want to be outside when I got home, but he did have a wander.
> Hope everyone's Thursday is going well.



It’s been lovely today. The wind got up last night and is really quite gusty, but it’s dealt with the oppressive humidity and made temperatures today really pleasant.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> There have been some beautiful butterflies in my garden this afternoon - painted ladies, red admirals and a small red butterfly I haven't found in my book yet.
> Very pretty though.



There’s been a huge influx of migratory Painted Ladies from Europe. They reached Kent in big numbers last weekend and have been much commented on and photographed on Kent social media channels. They have obviously made it to Wales 

The Red Admirals will be local bred and seem to be out in numbers.

Your other “red” butterfly. Small tortoiseshell? Comma? I can’t think of any truly red butterflies. Are you sure it’s not a moth?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> There’s been a huge influx of migratory Painted Ladies from Europe. They reached Kent in big numbers last weekend and have been much commented on and photographed on Kent social media channels. They have obviously made it to Wales
> 
> The Red Admirals will be local bred and seem to be out in numbers.
> 
> Your other “red” butterfly. Small tortoiseshell? Comma? I can’t think of any truly red butterflies. Are you sure it’s not a moth?


The PLs have had a long trip - no wonder they were on my purple hebe shrub for so long.
The red could be a moth but very pretty. I'll look at butterflies and moths.
It had small roundish wings and plain deep red wings, maybe some black but when i tried to get close it fluttered off.
I have seen them other summers but never managed to ID them.
We had quite a few scarlet/red tiger moths last year - they are very pretty.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hey friends. Wishing y`all a beautiful Thursday.
> I have so much to tell but sooo short time. Torts are happy in their new enclosure indoor & outdoors. They slept only one night in their new indoor enclosure and found their way back in their night box ( yesterday they had been outside the first day this summer too ). It is a little surprise that they walked in their night box where they only slept one night. Amazing little dinosaurs !
> A few pics:
> New indoor enclosure.
> View attachment 275500
> 
> 
> Nightbox ( indoors )
> 
> View attachment 275501
> 
> 
> outdoor enclosure:
> View attachment 275504
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275505
> 
> 
> the tortoise "walk" . They can go indoor our outdoor by themselves.
> 
> View attachment 275506


They look very toasty in their night box, well done Sabine.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hey, I have a toad too that is living in the frontyard of my house. I see him every evening / night walking around catching moths. I put out two flat bowls with water and he is bathing and soaking every night.


I always find the babies in one of my frontyard flower beds. I move them outback to my tortoise enclosure to protect them from neighborhood cats. They can get out when they figure out how to. I'll come up with something he likes besides cans. He's so cute. I know now that he/she is older that the cats probably won't mess with him...but I don't want to chance it with the babies. I haven't found a baby this year yet. I'll try to incorporate what you said with my little toad house habitat...in the outback.


----------



## DE42

Set up a betta tank.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Set up a betta tank.
> View attachment 275514
> 
> View attachment 275515


I'm sure your little one feels like part of the scenery...and loves the new home. It's really pretty.


----------



## DE42

Thanks. 

As for the kittens.
Idk if it is going to work out 
I thought my allergies had got better with the new autoimmune meds. But i afraid it's getting bad again. 
I may have to re-home them. Which breaks my heart. I'm going to give it a few more days with additional allergy meds. But if it keeps getting worse I'll have no choice.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Set up a betta tank.
> View attachment 275514
> 
> View attachment 275515


That's lovely, we've had a few Betta tanks set up in here lately, Cathie can probably show you some pics of hers.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for the kittens.
> Idk if it is going to work out
> I thought my allergies had got better with the new autoimmune meds. But i afraid it's getting bad again.
> I may have to re-home them. Which breaks my heart. I'm going to give it a few more days with additional allergy meds. But if it keeps getting worse I'll have no choice.


That's a shame. How many do you have?


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame. How many do you have?


Two. I got two kittens just a few days ago.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Two. I got two kittens just a few days ago.


Double trouble!!
Do you have any pics?


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I don’t see why you shouldn’t do it, it’s a good idea.


It's for sure he has plenty of food. Moths, millers, and snails. I'll just have to figure out what it is he likes about the wet bags of cans. Do they help him cool off? The smoothness of the cans and bags? Why is he out in the daylight just hanging out? It's fun. He's probably going to help me figure out a cute little toad habitat. I can't hardly wait.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Double trouble!!
> Do you have any pics?


His is the only one I have really got.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> It's for sure he has plenty of food. Moths, millers, and snails. I'll just have to figure out what it is he likes about the wet bags of cans. Do they help him cool off? The smoothness of the cans and bags? Why is he out in the daylight just hanging out? It's fun. He's probably going to help me figure out a cute little toad habitat. I can't hardly wait.


He probably feels secure among all those cans. I would keep them in for him.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> Be sure to follow doctor's orders, you'll thank him later on in life. My son had to wear a back brace 23 hours a day during his senior year of high school. It was terribly embarrassing for him and he got teased unmercifully. His back was straight after he was allowed to stop wearing it. So think about senior year of high school to about three years ago when he was now about 59 or 60 (?). He was suffering terrible back pain and the diagnosis was his back was curving again. The only way to relieve the pain was to have his back surgically fused. So now he can't bend anymore. Very difficult to put on and tie shoes, etc.
> 
> My guess was that if he had been able to follow Joe's mum's doctor's advice with the exercises to build up the muscles, instead of having to wear a brace, which didn't do anything for muscles, he may not have had the pain later in life. Like you, his one shoulder was higher than the other. This was way back in the dark ages.


I'm not experiencing pain yet, but that won't stop me doing the exercises to prevent the possibility. Some of the stretches actually feel quiet relaxing as it involves a lot of tensing and relaxing.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> His is the only one I have really got.
> View attachment 275518


They are gorgeous, so sorry you have to rehome them.
Will the person you had them off take them back?


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> They are gorgeous, so sorry you have to rehome them.
> Will the person you had them off take them back?


No unfortunately.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> No unfortunately.


Pity about that, I hope you find someone who loves cats to take them if you really can't keep them.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Pity about that, I hope you find someone who loves cats to take them if you really can't keep them.


Thanks. It really kills me.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Thanks. It really kills me.


It's funny how quickly we get attached to our pets, and kittens are so entertaining, so I understand how you feel.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for the kittens.
> Idk if it is going to work out
> I thought my allergies had got better with the new autoimmune meds. But i afraid it's getting bad again.
> I may have to re-home them. Which breaks my heart. I'm going to give it a few more days with additional allergy meds. But if it keeps getting worse I'll have no choice.


I know how allergies are. It sucks! I'm allergic to corn, aspirin, probably dogs, and most antibiotics. Not even mentioned mown grasses and house dust or the mites...but I found some things I can do. I really like your betta tank. It suits your little guy really beautifully. This is the first time I've done an aquarium...people here have given really helpful advice. This is Arrow.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I know how allergies are. It sucks! I'm allergic to corn, aspirin, probably dogs, and most antibiotics. Not even mentioned mown grasses and house dust or the mites...but I found some things I can do. I really like your betta tank. It suits your little guy really beautifully. This is the first time I've done an aquarium...people here have given really helpful advice. This is Arrow.
> View attachment 275519


One question I have is the little turtle in the aquarium metal or just painted to look metallic?
Most likely it's painted which in that case as long as it wasn't aquarium safe paint it'll be fine.
Bettas are really very easy fish to care for. if your house temperature is low you may need a heater. They do best it around 78 degrees though mine are room temperature at 76.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> He probably feels secure among all those cans. I would keep them in for him.


That's funny because I'm trying to figure out a way to do that.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> One question I have is the little turtle in the aquarium metal or just painted to look metallic?
> Most likely it's painted which in that case as long as it wasn't aquarium safe paint it'll be fine.
> Bettas are really very easy fish to care for. if your house temperature is low you may need a heater. They do best it around 78 degrees though mine are room temperature at 76.


It's not painted or metallic. It's a resin type bead. It can go if I find out It's not safe.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> It's not painted or metallic. It's a resin type bead. It can go if I find out It's not safe.


You can do a vinegar test.
Put it in some vinegar or pour some vinegar on it and if it does not sizzle or bubble then you are probably ok.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's not painted or metallic. It's a resin type bead. It can go if I find out It's not safe.


Also, I have to be warmer then most people. Arrows tank ranges between 77.4° and 79.8°. Just by keeping at room temperature that's comfortable for me. I may have to get him a heater for winter though. My thing is, I would like to find a heater with a rechargeable battery. Just for back up.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> You can do a vinegar test.
> Put it in some vinegar or pour some vinegar on it and if it does not sizzle or bubble then you are probably ok.


That's really good to know and makes sense.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s the moisture as key. They shelter in damp places.


Ok. There was probably water in the bag surrounded by the cool cans. There was also another bag of cans on top. I was cleaning up my can mess and lo and behold there was my little darling toad in there. Sometimes it pays to be a bit lazy.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> It shouldn’t effect me that much, maybe some pain later on. My mum barely notices it. They may refer me to do some physio if it ever gets worse.


Get lots of calcium for growing bones. Good ice cream is in that list.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The PLs have had a long trip - no wonder they were on my purple hebe shrub for so long.
> The red could be a moth but very pretty. I'll look at butterflies and moths.
> It had small roundish wings and plain deep red wings, maybe some black but when i tried to get close it fluttered off.
> I have seen them other summers but never managed to ID them.
> We had quite a few scarlet/red tiger moths last year - they are very pretty.


I've never got to see a red moth in person. What a blessing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Can you believe my bad luck? It's 8p on a Thursday night and here I sit with TV remote with dead batteries. The TV is on, however, I can't watch it because I was in the middle of scrolling the channels in "GUIDE" mode, so only words on the screen, no picture. Guess I'll have to read a book. Woe is me!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Can you believe my bad luck? It's 8p on a Thursday night and here I sit with TV remote with dead batteries. The TV is on, however, I can't watch it because I was in the middle of scrolling the channels in "GUIDE" mode, so only words on the screen, no picture. Guess I'll have to read a book. Woe is me!


Did you try taking the batteries out and put them back in switching the first one you took out put it in first?


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Get lots of calcium for growing bones. Good ice cream is in that list.


That’s an excuse to eat a lot more ice cream. Or I could sprinkle Tort calcium powder over my food twice a week.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> That's funny because I'm trying to figure out a way to do that.


Use the cans for the main feature, that seems to be the main reason the toads staying there. Small animals love leaf littered floors and small crevices which you can create with pots.


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Lucky you, I should be sleeping but I'm trying to stay up it's 2.02am lol
> I will get some sleep lol but good morning...oh it's 2.02am...GOOD MORNING[emoji23]


Whahahaha. And I hope that you managed to eventually get to sleep.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's bright but breezy here at the moment and looks like that will continue for a few days.
> I had such a weird dream last night.
> I dreamt that hundreds of baby spiders were hatching (probably because one was walking across the window of my car yesterday) but then they turned into tortoises and I was running around trying to find nice gardens for them to live in. Don't know if I succeeded - I woke up or changed dream .
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


LOL, Do you think someone is trying to tell you something?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Went to the doctor today and it looks like I have mild scoliosis!! Just like my mum and grandma. My sister managed to skip over it somehow
> 
> It doesn’t help that I’m 6 foot 2 and still growing.


Oh dear. So what does that mean for you?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275496


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> A little stiff is great for you. When we first met you in the CDR you wouldn’t even have considered it due to the pain you were in


LOL, I know. Progress is fantastic. I am seeing the acupuncturist tonight again. The bottom muscle just to the left of my back fusion has tightened/knotted up considerably, and I am hoping that he will be able to release it. But yes I am glad it is just being stiff and not anything else. Although I must say other than the tight/knotted muscle in my lower back I am starting to feel much better and not as stiff.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> How about a little heat to sll those aching muscles n bones! One could zip here, but I see most of Europe is in the throngs of a heatwave as well. Reportedly many major Eoro locations will break records today or tomorrow,
> 
> A look at our forecast... not so nice :-(
> 
> View attachment 275497


Ours looks like this:


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hey friends. Wishing y`all a beautiful Thursday.
> I have so much to tell but sooo short time. Torts are happy in their new enclosure indoor & outdoors. They slept only one night in their new indoor enclosure and found their way back in their night box ( yesterday they had been outside the first day this summer too ). It is a little surprise that they walked in their night box where they only slept one night. Amazing little dinosaurs !
> A few pics:
> New indoor enclosure.
> View attachment 275500
> 
> 
> Nightbox ( indoors )
> 
> View attachment 275501
> 
> 
> outdoor enclosure:
> View attachment 275504
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275505
> 
> 
> the tortoise "walk" . They can go indoor our outdoor by themselves.
> 
> View attachment 275506


Wow Sabine. It looks great. Good job and very clever little torts.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Now I want to build an outdoor pen for my aldabras too. They need natural sunshine and exercises too.
> See you all later !
> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz away ......................................
> View attachment 275507


Good Luck and have fun Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone here's a pic of Opo pushing mommies chair around
> View attachment 275508


Torts are allowed to entertain themselves too. Have fun Opo!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Be sure to follow doctor's orders, you'll thank him later on in life. My son had to wear a back brace 23 hours a day during his senior year of high school. It was terribly embarrassing for him and he got teased unmercifully. His back was straight after he was allowed to stop wearing it. So think about senior year of high school to about three years ago when he was now about 59 or 60 (?). He was suffering terrible back pain and the diagnosis was his back was curving again. The only way to relieve the pain was to have his back surgically fused. So now he can't bend anymore. Very difficult to put on and tie shoes, etc.
> 
> My guess was that if he had been able to follow Joe's mum's doctor's advice with the exercises to build up the muscles, instead of having to wear a brace, which didn't do anything for muscles, he may not have had the pain later in life. Like you, his one shoulder was higher than the other. This was way back in the dark ages.


Just shows you how much they have advanced in the years.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. So what does that mean for you?


If I was younger and my back was like it is now, they would get me to see a specialist right away as I’d have a lot more growing to do. But I am older and there is only a slight curve that can only be felt not seen visibly except for my shoulders. I saw my doctor and two other nurses who said that they are not to concerned about it but report any future pain. It shouldn’t hinder me from doing basic things in the future if I keep to my exercises.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Set up a betta tank.
> View attachment 275514
> 
> View attachment 275515


Nice Job, And so nice to NOT see you Dan. Is that the Betta that you had in your bathroom?


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> There’s been a huge influx of migratory Painted Ladies from Europe. They reached Kent in big numbers last weekend and have been much commented on and photographed on Kent social media channels. They have obviously made it to Wales
> 
> The Red Admirals will be local bred and seem to be out in numbers.
> 
> Your other “red” butterfly. Small tortoiseshell? Comma? I can’t think of any truly red butterflies. Are you sure it’s not a moth?


Because of all the rain this past winter, we had Painted Ladies everywhere this Spring. They were so pretty, especially in huge numbers.

The only problem was that every time we drove anywhere, we would kill so many. It seemed like they deliberately flew into the windshield. [emoji22] And what a mess they made...yellow goo all over the front of the car.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> His is the only one I have really got.
> View attachment 275518


aaaahhh cute.


----------



## KarenSoCal

DE42 said:


> Set up a betta tank.
> View attachment 275514
> 
> View attachment 275515


He's so pretty! He'll love all those hiding places.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Can you believe my bad luck? It's 8p on a Thursday night and here I sit with TV remote with dead batteries. The TV is on, however, I can't watch it because I was in the middle of scrolling the channels in "GUIDE" mode, so only words on the screen, no picture. Guess I'll have to read a book. Woe is me!


LOL, That is so annoying. But then again you just might find a good book to read and enjoy it. Sometimes our imagination can be better than the TV.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> If I was younger and my back was like it is now, they would get me to see a specialist right away as I’d have a lot more growing to do. But I am older and there is only a slight curve that can only be felt not seen visibly except for my shoulders. I saw my doctor and two other nurses who said that they are not to concerned about it but report any future pain. It shouldn’t hinder me from doing basic things in the future if I keep to my exercises.


That is good to know. The trick is, is to DO the exercises and don't give up on them.


----------



## CarolM

Yayyyy it's Friday. And soup is on the menu again at work today. It Rained last night/this morning. And is overcast now. It will probably rain again later. I am feeling much better and not so stiff anymore, which means that I have managed to get most of the lactic acid out of my muscles. Yayyyyy. But I still have a long way to go to strengthen my muscles.
My eldest is on holiday from university and he is doing a project for me. I asked him to set up my enclosure where all the wires, temperatures etc are controlled from one place and all work via computer. That way I can eliminate the hundreds of extension cords and wires going everywhere. It will be neater and will be much better. There will be the lights, the CHE, fans etc all in there. Once he has done it all I will post a picture for you guys. If I am going to pay for him to be a mechatronics engineer, I might as well get something out of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> That’s an excuse to eat a lot more ice cream. Or I could sprinkle Tort calcium powder over my food twice a week.



Only a tiny sprinkle. You can overdo it  

It probably wouldn’t do you much harm though [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Only a tiny sprinkle. You can overdo it
> 
> It probably wouldn’t do you much harm though [emoji23]


Just a light dusting or otherwise I’ll refuse to eat

Or maybe I should gnaw on a couple of cuttlebones..... that would be a sight to see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Ours looks like this:
> View attachment 275541



I’ll take 60’s for a few days, plus the rain is always welcome.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Another mid-90’s hot hot day forecast. Sweltering heat. I had Sully out for a long long walk all about the garden. Plenty of eating and nibbling stops, plenty of bull dozing, but enjoyed the sprinkler thst I had cooling us both down. Might have to do the same today.

Don’t forget to watch tonight


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ll take 60’s for a few days, plus the rain is always welcome.


I am taking as much rain as we can as well.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hey friends. Wishing y`all a beautiful Thursday.
> I have so much to tell but sooo short time. Torts are happy in their new enclosure indoor & outdoors. They slept only one night in their new indoor enclosure and found their way back in their night box ( yesterday they had been outside the first day this summer too ). It is a little surprise that they walked in their night box where they only slept one night. Amazing little dinosaurs !
> A few pics:
> New indoor enclosure.
> View attachment 275500
> 
> 
> Nightbox ( indoors )
> 
> View attachment 275501
> 
> 
> outdoor enclosure:
> View attachment 275504
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275505
> 
> 
> the tortoise "walk" . They can go indoor our outdoor by themselves.
> 
> View attachment 275506



Happy dinosaurs for you!!!


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Set up a betta tank.
> View attachment 275514
> 
> View attachment 275515



What a pretty fish and set up! I love to watch them, it’s soothing


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> His is the only one I have really got.
> View attachment 275518



Adorable! I hope your allergies subside. My daughter has a cat that I got for her 9 years ago and she does fine with it. However, she can’t get near the outside cat without having major reactions.. it’s very strange


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Just a light dusting or otherwise I’ll refuse to eat
> 
> Or maybe I should gnaw on a couple of cuttlebones..... that would be a sight to see.



As you’re an omnivore like a redfoot, you might enjoy boiled egg mashed complete with its shell [emoji1]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> As you’re an omnivore like a redfoot, you might enjoy boiled egg mashed complete with its shell [emoji1]


That’s sorted then! I’m officially becoming a red foot tortoise


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> That’s sorted then! I’m officially becoming a red foot tortoise


 Make sure your Mom and Dad have a basking spot and a cool spot for you.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Make sure your Mom and Dad have a basking spot and a cool spot for you.


Don’t forget the basking rock


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Don’t forget the basking rock


Of course not. That is the most important item in your living space. Well that and the bean substrate!


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Of course not. That is the most important item in your living space. Well that and the bean substrate!


I’m still debating on getting myself a feeding slate


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’m still debating on getting myself a feeding slate


Oh yes right that would be important too. You don't want to get too long a beak!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

From the* “It’s Always Something” *department......bathroom call at 0300 revealed a leaking toilet flusher gizmo. A quick disconnect at 0315, but looks like we are off for a replacement valve this morning. But, YouTube to the rescue helps prevent common errors. Anymore before I do a fix on anything I watch a YouTube “how to” video first. 

Ray’s tap and Yvonne’s remote issue (and pump) fall into this category of “It’s Always Something” - as do lost passports, being hit by recycle bin lids, hit by cars, etc.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh yes right that would be important too. You don't want to get too long a beak!!


Hmmm what about a hide?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Hmmm what about a hide?


Where would you like to hide? You will have to find somewhere big enough where it will be nice and dark. Oh Wait that is what the CDR rooms are for.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Nice Job, And so nice to NOT see you Dan. Is that the Betta that you had in your bathroom?


Yes. I decided to change things up and so something else with that one. Thinking about maybe some shrimp in it lol


----------



## DE42

EllieMay said:


> Adorable! I hope your allergies subside. My daughter has a cat that I got for her 9 years ago and she does fine with it. However, she can’t get near the outside cat without having major reactions.. it’s very strange


I have read that some cats are a lot better than others for people that are allergic. There is a Siberian cat that supposed to be really good. 
Unfortunately your short-haired domestic like mine is are not on that list is hypoallergenic cats.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Yes. I decided to change things up and so something else with that one. Thinking about maybe some shrimp in it lol


Well Whatever you do, don't put Ghost shrimp in there. They just cause nonsense.!!


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I have read that some cats are a lot better than others for people that are allergic. There is a Siberian cat that supposed to be really good.
> Unfortunately your short-haired domestic like mine is are not on that list is hypoallergenic cats.


The ones without hair would be okay as well.


----------



## CarolM

@Carhie G look who is our front pic.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> The ones without hair would be okay as well.
> 
> View attachment 275559


Yes but I'm not sure I want to wake up to Anubis looking me in the face every morning. Lol


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Well Whatever you do, don't put Ghost shrimp in there. They just cause nonsense.!!


Why would I kill them to get ghost! [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Make sure your Mom and Dad have a basking spot and a cool spot for you.



Not for redfoots! Steady warm temperatures day and night. No basking needed


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> From the* “It’s Always Something” *department......bathroom call at 0300 revealed a leaking toilet flusher gizmo. A quick disconnect at 0315, but looks like we are off for a replacement valve this morning. But, YouTube to the rescue helps prevent common errors. Anymore before I do a fix on anything I watch a YouTube “how to” video first.
> 
> Ray’s tap and Yvonne’s remote issue (and pump) fall into this category of “It’s Always Something” - as do lost passports, being hit by recycle bin lids, hit by cars, etc.



That is so NOT a good time to discover a plumbing leak! Why can’t these things develop when you want to be awake and have time to deal with them? (Rhetorical question... life ain’t like that  )


----------



## Yvonne G

@Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 275571


That does not look anything like to Bee. She is much prettier than that. 







Oh. You mean the bug.... Umm.. let me consult the leprechaun because I have no idea.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That is so NOT a good time to discover a plumbing leak! Why can’t these things develop when you want to be awake and have time to deal with them? (Rhetorical question... life ain’t like that  )



‘Cause “*It’s Always Something” !

Update: part acquired at WalMart and installed with minimal chaos.*


----------



## Maro2Bear

For Sully owners, especially in N. America, it’s prime sweet corn season! Sweet corn husks are basically grass....and good for Sulltys.

Folks like to remove the husks as they pick for purchase...and discard at the store. Our WalMart has a dedicated trash bin right by the sweet corn. They are more than happy for us to take it away!

A lot of FREE FOOD!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 275571



Yep, look like solitary bees to me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone having troubles identifying this weed. Its hard to find the info because its kind of generic looking. 
Any Ideas? When Opo walks thru it he doesn't eat it. But when Opo walks amongst the cactus. He doesn't eat them yet even though he loves cactus.


Thought it might be another source of food.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> For Sully owners, especially in N. America, it’s prime sweet corn season! Sweet corn husks are basically grass....and good for Sulltys.
> 
> Folks like to remove the husks as they pick for purchase...and discard at the store. Our WalMart has a dedicated trash bin right by the sweet corn. They are more than happy for us to take it away!
> 
> A lot of FREE FOOD!
> 
> View attachment 275578


Wow thanks for the info. We have a friend who works in the produce at Walmart. I will ask her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hhmmmm, some kind of grass.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow thanks for the info. We have a friend who works in the produce at Walmart. I will ask her.



Yep...it’s just tossed away. Free food out the door.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Adorable! I hope your allergies subside. My daughter has a cat that I got for her 9 years ago and she does fine with it. However, she can’t get near the outside cat without having major reactions.. it’s very strange


And really interesting to me. Our cat is scared to death if he accidentally gets outside. Maybe their fur collects pollen or mites when they are outside. Most people take their dogs out. Unless they are so small they can use puppy pads. Possibilities...my rabbit loves babies.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> And really interesting to me. Our cat is scared to death if he accidentally gets outside. Maybe their fur collects pollen or mites when they are outside. Most people take their dogs out. Unless they are so small they can use puppy pads. Possibilities...my rabbit loves babies.


People that are allergic to cats are usually allergic to a specific protein that is created in their saliva. That protein gets on their fur as they clean and that is what people are typically allergic to. It's also on anything they lay on and the loss hair that comes off.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Ray, are you close enough to feel it?
> 
> Back in the early 90's I saw a nighttime launch. We were in Ft. Pierce, about 60 miles away. It was beautiful! A pinpoint of light that suddenly exploded across the horizon into an orange glow. The rocket arced directly over our heads, or so it seemed.
> 
> It's a good memory for Pete and me. I'm so glad I've witnessed that once. It's something I wish everyone had the opportunity to see.


No cant here or feel anything. When the space shuttle was in operation. When it entered the atmosphere and broke the sound barrier. There would be 2 quick booms. Sometimes it would set off car alarms by me and dogs would start barking. 
I am going to take my wife and mother in law to watch a launch close up. You are about 3 miles away from the launch site. It is kind of pricey but I think it would be a great experience.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's bright but breezy here at the moment and looks like that will continue for a few days.
> I had such a weird dream last night.
> I dreamt that hundreds of baby spiders were hatching (probably because one was walking across the window of my car yesterday) but then they turned into tortoises and I was running around trying to find nice gardens for them to live in. Don't know if I succeeded - I woke up or changed dream .
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


That's a crazy dream all right.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> For Sully owners, especially in N. America, it’s prime sweet corn season! Sweet corn husks are basically grass....and good for Sulltys.
> 
> Folks like to remove the husks as they pick for purchase...and discard at the store. Our WalMart has a dedicated trash bin right by the sweet corn. They are more than happy for us to take it away!
> 
> A lot of FREE FOOD!
> 
> View attachment 275578


What about Russians? I buy corn for my brother, my sons and grandchildren. I could save some.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hey friends. Wishing y`all a beautiful Thursday.
> I have so much to tell but sooo short time. Torts are happy in their new enclosure indoor & outdoors. They slept only one night in their new indoor enclosure and found their way back in their night box ( yesterday they had been outside the first day this summer too ). It is a little surprise that they walked in their night box where they only slept one night. Amazing little dinosaurs !
> A few pics:
> New indoor enclosure.
> View attachment 275500
> 
> 
> Nightbox ( indoors )
> 
> View attachment 275501
> 
> 
> outdoor enclosure:
> View attachment 275504
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275505
> 
> 
> the tortoise "walk" . They can go indoor our outdoor by themselves.
> 
> View attachment 275506


Great job. Your torts are going to be happy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What about Russians? I buy corn for my brother, my sons and grandchildren. I could save some.



Try some husks and see if they eat it up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Craigs list comes through again. About to go deliver my old school desk to a buyer.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> People that are allergic to cats are usually allergic to a specific protein that is created in their saliva. That protein gets on their fur as they clean and that is what people are typically allergic to. It's also on anything they lay on and the loss hair that comes off.


I know I can have a cat and also a house rabbit. I've heard their DNA is simalar. Sorry to see you have problems with cats. I was hoping that pollen or mites is my issues with dogs. I've even read that a corn allergy is related to a specific protein molecule in the corn also.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Try some husks and see if they eat it up.


I will. Saphire always picks and chooses what he wants to eat. Down to each blade. I won't be out anything. Dried corn husks are also fun crafting for my grandchildren.


----------



## Billna the 2

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. And I hope that you managed to eventually get to sleep.


Nope had to get to work at 5am so I just drunk a Redbull and stayed up lol


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> LOL, I know. Progress is fantastic. I am seeing the acupuncturist tonight again. The bottom muscle just to the left of my back fusion has tightened/knotted up considerably, and I am hoping that he will be able to release it. But yes I am glad it is just being stiff and not anything else. Although I must say other than the tight/knotted muscle in my lower back I am starting to feel much better and not as stiff.


Hope your appointment went OK and you are feeling less knotted tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ours looks like this:
> View attachment 275541


Lots of lovely rain!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Another mid-90’s hot hot day forecast. Sweltering heat. I had Sully out for a long long walk all about the garden. Plenty of eating and nibbling stops, plenty of bull dozing, but enjoyed the sprinkler thst I had cooling us both down. Might have to do the same today.
> 
> Don’t forget to watch tonight
> 
> View attachment 275543


That's going to be a very warm game in the temps they have at the moment!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh yes right that would be important too. You don't want to get too long a beak!!


.....and don't forget some nice warm soaks.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> From the* “It’s Always Something” *department......bathroom call at 0300 revealed a leaking toilet flusher gizmo. A quick disconnect at 0315, but looks like we are off for a replacement valve this morning. But, YouTube to the rescue helps prevent common errors. Anymore before I do a fix on anything I watch a YouTube “how to” video first.
> 
> Ray’s tap and Yvonne’s remote issue (and pump) fall into this category of “It’s Always Something” - as do lost passports, being hit by recycle bin lids, hit by cars, etc.


What a time to discover that!
Hope you managed to beat the cistern!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 275571


Could be carpenter bees. But they sometimes have some yellow on them below the head.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening to you all.
Hope everyone has had a good day and your set for a great weekend.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Can you believe my bad luck? It's 8p on a Thursday night and here I sit with TV remote with dead batteries. The TV is on, however, I can't watch it because I was in the middle of scrolling the channels in "GUIDE" mode, so only words on the screen, no picture. Guess I'll have to read a book. Woe is me!


That's downright awful! Even if I'm reading I have to have the tv or radio going for background noise...and no remote to boot! Even my bunny would get sick of that really quickly. My condolences!


----------



## Lyn W

I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands.
One of my neighbours is an Independent councillor and a pretty good one - he keeps everyone informed via social media etc and isn't afraid to speak up for people in his ward. He is a good neighbour too However, he has set his sights on turning an overgrown area full of trees and shrubs into a community garden and has people coming next week to clear it.
I don't use facebook much so didn't know anything about it until today and politely suggested that he needs to check for bird nests and hedgehogs etc as it has been just left to grow wild for many years. Also told him the nesting season is March to August. He said that most of the trees will probably be left but I pointed out that some species like the lower shrubs and brambles. He has suggested I go and have a look - which I will first thing in the morning - but I would really prefer it if he left this until autumn. Any ideas for how I can persuade him to postpone the work he has arranged to destroy this little haven for wildlife. Obviously I don't want to fall out with him.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I am planning on being up about 5 a.m. tomorrow and armed with a camera I'll go see if I can spot any birds nesting in the overgrowth, so I am going to say Nos Da now. 
Enjoy the rest of your Friday (only half an hour of it left here), and I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands.
> One of my neighbours is an Independent councillor and a pretty good one - he keeps everyone informed via social media etc and isn't afraid to speak up for people in his ward. He is a good neighbour too However, he has set his sights on turning an overgrown area full of trees and shrubs into a community garden and has people coming next week to clear it.
> I don't use facebook much so didn't know anything about it until today and politely suggested that he needs to check for bird nests and hedgehogs etc as it has been just left to grow wild for many years. Also told him the nesting season is March to August. He said that most of the trees will probably be left but I pointed out that some species like the lower shrubs and brambles. He has suggested I go and have a look - which I will first thing in the morning - but I would really prefer it if he left this until autumn. Any ideas for how I can persuade him to postpone the work he has arranged to destroy this little haven for wildlife. Obviously I don't want to fall out with him.



Looks and sounds like a good project for @JoesMum ’s daughter! She does this....maybe a weekend getaway/project!


----------



## DE42

So I was at Walmart. And noticed they had this awesome display of all kinds of succulents and cactuses. So of course I had to buy like 10 of them LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well I am planning on being up about 5 a.m. tomorrow and armed with a camera I'll go see if I can spot any birds nesting in the overgrowth, so I am going to say Nos Da now.
> Enjoy the rest of your Friday (only half an hour of it left here), and I'll see you tomorrow.



But...there are also all kinds of critters on the ground, underbrush, in the cluttered areas...under old logs, stones, etc. i guess it’s a delicate balance - he at least wants to preserve it as a green preserve. Not a paved over car park for friends,


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands.
> One of my neighbours is an Independent councillor and a pretty good one - he keeps everyone informed via social media etc and isn't afraid to speak up for people in his ward. He is a good neighbour too However, he has set his sights on turning an overgrown area full of trees and shrubs into a community garden and has people coming next week to clear it.
> I don't use facebook much so didn't know anything about it until today and politely suggested that he needs to check for bird nests and hedgehogs etc as it has been just left to grow wild for many years. Also told him the nesting season is March to August. He said that most of the trees will probably be left but I pointed out that some species like the lower shrubs and brambles. He has suggested I go and have a look - which I will first thing in the morning - but I would really prefer it if he left this until autumn. Any ideas for how I can persuade him to postpone the work he has arranged to destroy this little haven for wildlife. Obviously I don't want to fall out with him.


I think since he asked you to have a look your opinion does matter to him. It would be nice if you could show him pictures. Most phones can take a picture even if they aren't a smart phone. Just be extra careful because of the underbrush and your accident prone self right now. Sorry, I don't mean to lecture but I will find a way to scoot around on my butt to do what I wanna do. And I'm sure you do too.


----------



## Cathie G

Well...I came up with this for my little toad home. I'll do the can mess too just for gp. It's a little scrubby holder for human dishes so it better be safe.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you try taking the batteries out and put them back in switching the first one you took out put it in first?


I'm going to remember that tip. At least I could get the tv on my put to sleep channel.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> LOL, Do you think someone is trying to tell you something?


Wow ...and I'm glad to see your excersizing is working for you.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Don’t forget the basking rock


With cans in a bag...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to remember that tip. At least I could get the tv on my put to sleep channel.


Sometimes after taking the cover off you can just roll the battery without taking them out.
I do it all the time until the batteries are totally dead. I try to get my monies worth.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> LOL, I know. Progress is fantastic. I am seeing the acupuncturist tonight again. The bottom muscle just to the left of my back fusion has tightened/knotted up considerably, and I am hoping that he will be able to release it. But yes I am glad it is just being stiff and not anything else. Although I must say other than the tight/knotted muscle in my lower back I am starting to feel much better and not as stiff.


Carol I was thinking about a acupuncturist for my amputated right hand. 27/7 it feels like when you hit your thumb with a hammer. 
Pressure, pain and when it's real bad. My invisible fingers hurt. Do you think it might help? I still need to try the mirror box.


----------



## DE42

Here they are.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice. I love cctus


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Hmmm what about a hide?


You can hang up curtains around your bed.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Nice. I love cctus


Me two 
Been 6 years since I've had one.


----------



## DE42

Pastel Tortie said:


> You can hang up curtains around your bed.


They are beside my bed now. Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 275571


Such a beautiful cactus!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> Here they are.
> View attachment 275599
> View attachment 275600
> View attachment 275601
> View attachment 275602


They're beautiful! That third picture includes a gasteria (left), a haworthia (right), a crassula in back (I think), and a sedum type in front.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> Me two
> Been 6 years since I've had one.


Cacti and succulents are addictive. Like orchids. And torts.


----------



## DE42

Pastel Tortie said:


> They're beautiful! That third picture includes a gasteria (left), a haworthia (right), a crassula in back (I think), and a sedum type in front.


I just know they was pretty lol. 
Hope what I have done is ok.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 275571





Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, look like solitary bees to me.



Just from the way its wings are arranged, I think it’s a Bee Fly rather than a true bee. We have them here too. Still excellent pollinators and it’s great to see them [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands.
> One of my neighbours is an Independent councillor and a pretty good one - he keeps everyone informed via social media etc and isn't afraid to speak up for people in his ward. He is a good neighbour too However, he has set his sights on turning an overgrown area full of trees and shrubs into a community garden and has people coming next week to clear it.
> I don't use facebook much so didn't know anything about it until today and politely suggested that he needs to check for bird nests and hedgehogs etc as it has been just left to grow wild for many years. Also told him the nesting season is March to August. He said that most of the trees will probably be left but I pointed out that some species like the lower shrubs and brambles. He has suggested I go and have a look - which I will first thing in the morning - but I would really prefer it if he left this until autumn. Any ideas for how I can persuade him to postpone the work he has arranged to destroy this little haven for wildlife. Obviously I don't want to fall out with him.



It is illegal to disturb bird nests and to cut back hedgerows before 1 Sept. You need to mobilise those on social media. Can you email someone at your local wildlife trust?

Daughter says it’s a disaster for the slow worms and other reptiles too if undergrowth is cut back at this time of year. Long grass and undergrowth should be cut back once a year in the autumn and then to no less than 6 inches high which suits both the pollinating plants and the reptiles

Can he be persuaded to turn it into a community wildlife garden ? The wildlife trust would advise and Springwatch has made this idea very trendy. He might take that on board.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It’s an early start for me as we have headed to the seaside in pursuit of tennis in Eastbourne. 

It’s a little cooler on the coast than it will be back home thank goodness


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not for redfoots! Steady warm temperatures day and night. No basking needed


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 275571


Beautiful flower.


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Nope had to get to work at 5am so I just drunk a Redbull and stayed up lol


[emoji85] I could not do that anymore. When I started going out with my husband (in my 20's) I was able to do that. But not anymore.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope your appointment went OK and you are feeling less knotted tonight.


It wasn't too bad. Not completely gone but slightly better.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands.
> One of my neighbours is an Independent councillor and a pretty good one - he keeps everyone informed via social media etc and isn't afraid to speak up for people in his ward. He is a good neighbour too However, he has set his sights on turning an overgrown area full of trees and shrubs into a community garden and has people coming next week to clear it.
> I don't use facebook much so didn't know anything about it until today and politely suggested that he needs to check for bird nests and hedgehogs etc as it has been just left to grow wild for many years. Also told him the nesting season is March to August. He said that most of the trees will probably be left but I pointed out that some species like the lower shrubs and brambles. He has suggested I go and have a look - which I will first thing in the morning - but I would really prefer it if he left this until autumn. Any ideas for how I can persuade him to postpone the work he has arranged to destroy this little haven for wildlife. Obviously I don't want to fall out with him.


You will just have to find the evidence.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...I came up with this for my little toad home. I'll do the can mess too just for gp. It's a little scrubby holder for human dishes so it better be safe.
> View attachment 275594


Let us know if it works.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Carol I was thinking about a acupuncturist for my amputated right hand. 27/7 it feels like when you hit your thumb with a hammer.
> Pressure, pain and when it's real bad. My invisible fingers hurt. Do you think it might help? I still need to try the mirror box.


Acupuncture takes a while to work. It also depends on the person. It works for some and not for others. I would say that you have nothing to loose to try it. And everything to gain if you respond well to it. The trick is is to find someone who is good at it.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Here they are.
> View attachment 275599
> View attachment 275600
> View attachment 275601
> View attachment 275602


Very pretty.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] I could not do that anymore. When I started going out with my husband (in my 20's) I was able to do that. But not anymore.



Same for me! I can’t tolerate the caffeine any more and I do need sleep.

I read once that the definition of middle-aged was “when the thought of the morning after is enough to put you off the night before” [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. It’s an early start for me as we have headed to the seaside in pursuit of tennis in Eastbourne.
> 
> It’s a little cooler on the coast than it will be back home thank goodness


Good Morning Linda.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Same for me! I can’t tolerate the caffeine any more and I do need sleep.
> 
> I read once that the definition of middle-aged was “when the thought of the morning after is enough to put you off the night before” [emoji23]


Whahaha. That is so totally me. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Acupuncture takes a while to work. It also depends on the person. It works for some and not for others. I would say that you have nothing to loose to try it. And everything to gain if you respond well to it. The trick is is to find someone who is good at it.



It also depends on the practitioner. My physio osteopath is also a qualified acupuncturist and tells me why she is pitting the needles in and what she expects to happen. She asks me to focus my mind on those areas while the needles are doing their thing.

It’s possibly all in my mind, but sometimes I can feel things moving. It’s a very odd sensation


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone. Have an awesome saturday.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Linda.



Good morning Carol. And any other early birds  

Welcome to sunny Eastbourne where it’s already 21C/70F at 10am with a gentle breeze. It’s lovely  Today is likely to be the hottest day of the year so far and the horrid high humidity has gone.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Here they are.
> View attachment 275599
> View attachment 275600
> View attachment 275601
> View attachment 275602


Very nice, and easy to look after too.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It is illegal to disturb bird nests and to cut back hedgerows before 1 Sept. You need to mobilise those on social media. Can you email someone at your local wildlife trust?
> 
> Daughter says it’s a disaster for the slow worms and other reptiles too if undergrowth is cut back at this time of year. Long grass and undergrowth should be cut back once a year in the autumn and then to no less than 6 inches high which suits both the pollinating plants and the reptiles
> 
> Can he be persuaded to turn it into a community wildlife garden ? The wildlife trust would advise and Springwatch has made this idea very trendy. He might take that on board.


I have been there this morning but I couldn't get in as it is thick with undergrowth. Two pigeons are nesting in a tree among the ivy and I saw pair of blackbirds popping in and out; sparrows are about but I couldn't see any nests from boundary. Lots of bees and butterflies on the plentiful supply of buddleia and I think rats are in there as I spotted a hole on the outside bank, but couldn't see if any hedgehogs /toads etc were under it all. He has told me the men are going there on Tuesday and I'm welcome to go up then, but that will be too late if they are there to start the clearing. I have informed him of what I have seen and will post a link for the Wildlife and Countryside Act and ask if he needs the county ecologist to advise first. don't know what the next door neighbour who shares a boundary wit this land will think, they will lose a lot of privacy - I was hoping they would come out and ask me what I was doing so I could have a chat, but it was a bit early to knock on their door. I wouldn't want a community garden next door to me especially of teenagers are likely to hang about there.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have been there this morning but I couldn't get in as it is thick with undergrowth. Two pigeons are nesting in a tree among the ivy and I saw pair of blackbirds popping in and out; sparrows are about but I couldn't see any nests from boundary. Lots of bees and butterflies on the plentiful supply of buddleia and I think rats are in there as I spotted a hole on the outside bank, but couldn't see if any hedgehogs /toads etc were under it all. He has told me the men are going there on Tuesday and I'm welcome to go up then, but that will be too late if they are there to start the clearing. I have informed him of what I have seen and will post a link for the Wildlife and Countryside Act and ask if he needs the county ecologist to advise first. don't know what the next door neighbour who shares a boundary wit this land will think, they will lose a lot of privacy - I was hoping they would come out and ask me what I was doing so I could have a chat, but it was a bit early to knock on their door. I wouldn't want a community garden next door to me especially of teenagers are likely to hang about there.



That’s where planting it for nature can help. The two best trees are our native holly and hawthorn... planted right they’re not an attractive proposition for loitering youths : D


----------



## JoesMum

@Lyn W I just bought this book this morning. I’ll let you know if it’s any good. The author is the woman off Springwatch that turned her tiny garden into a wildlife haven. 

Wildlife Gardening: For Everyone and Everything (The Wildlife Trusts) ISBN-13: 978-1472956057
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wildlife-Gardening-Everyone-Everything-Trusts/dp/1472956052/


----------



## Ben02

We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!

She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.

First pic was baby Selma 
Second pic is her now


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> @Lyn W I just bought this book this morning. I’ll let you know if it’s any good. The author is the woman off Springwatch that turned her tiny garden into a wildlife haven.
> 
> Wildlife Gardening: For Everyone and Everything (The Wildlife Trusts) ISBN-13: 978-1472956057
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wildlife-Gardening-Everyone-Everything-Trusts/dp/1472956052/


Thanks, I'll have a look at that. I saw some of her garden but didn't see the end result so will look it up.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now


Well done Selma!!
She is really bright eyed and healthy looking.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now



Well done Selma! And Ben


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It is illegal to disturb bird nests and to cut back hedgerows before 1 Sept. You need to mobilise those on social media. Can you email someone at your local wildlife trust?
> 
> Daughter says it’s a disaster for the slow worms and other reptiles too if undergrowth is cut back at this time of year. Long grass and undergrowth should be cut back once a year in the autumn and then to no less than 6 inches high which suits both the pollinating plants and the reptiles
> 
> Can he be persuaded to turn it into a community wildlife garden ? The wildlife trust would advise and Springwatch has made this idea very trendy. He might take that on board.


He is getting fed up of me! I asked him if the county ecologist had been involved - he said he had cleared it with the council 18 months ago and it was classed as a regeneration scheme so they didn't need to be involved.
Told me that his team are used to working with wildlife protection because they usually strip undergrowth from motorway verges - yeah right - they are all especially concerned with wildlife I don't think!! That's why they strip all the verges of any flowers and plants that insects need at crucial times for them!!
Anyway I have praised his efforts and said I would love to be involved, but subtly said how worried for wildlife I become when I see hedgerows and undergrowth being removed before the legal date of 1st September. As he's a local councillor he shouldn't want to do anything illegally! We'll see!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> He is getting fed up of me! I asked him if the county ecologist had been involved - he said he had cleared it with the council 18 months ago and it was classed as a regeneration scheme so they didn't need to be involved.
> Told me that his team are used to working with wildlife protection because they usually strip undergrowth from motorway verges - yeah right - they are all especially concerned with wildlife I don't think!! That's why they strip all the verges of any flowers and plants that insects need at crucial times for them!!
> Anyway I have praised his efforts and said I would love to be involved, but subtly said how worried for wildlife I become when I see hedgerows and undergrowth being removed before the legal date of 1st September. As he's a local councillor he shouldn't want to do anything illegally! We'll see!



You should hear Daughter’s opinion of verge clearers. “They massacre slow worms”

She says the contractors don’t consider wildlife at all and, even under ecological supervision, they are awful.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You should hear Daughter’s opinion of verge clearers. “They massacre slow worms”
> 
> She says the contractors don’t consider wildlife at all and, even under ecological supervision, they are awful.


I agree with her, they just get the job done without any regard for what they kill.
These guys are only at this site for 2 days so they are not going to stop for any wildlife.
But I have been told I am welcome to go on Tuesday and I will do my best to be their conscience.
So if you don't hear from me after Tues tell the police to check the council compost heap!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I agree with her, they just get the job done without any regard for what they kill.
> These guys are only at this site for 2 days so they are not going to stop for any wildlife.
> But I have been told I am welcome to go on Tuesday and I will do my best to be their conscience.
> So if you don't hear from me after Tues tell the police to check the council compost heap!!



[emoji23]


----------



## Billna the 2

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] I could not do that anymore. When I started going out with my husband (in my 20's) I was able to do that. But not anymore.


Hehehe I hear you on that lol sometimes work really suck


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Well done Selma! And Ben


I did most of the work, but Selma would argue differently


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Well done Selma!!
> She is really bright eyed and healthy looking.


Thank you Lyn! She was not impressed with the picture I took yesterday..... not one bit


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> You should hear Daughter’s opinion of verge clearers. “They massacre slow worms”
> 
> She says the contractors don’t consider wildlife at all and, even under ecological supervision, they are awful.


There’s a field 20 minutes from me that is teeming with wildlife. I’ve been there a few times. There are Adders, grasssnakes, slow worms, deer, frogs, newts etc. Until they started building a DPD mail service head quarters and dug up all the land


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> There’s a field 20 minutes from me that is teeming with wildlife. I’ve been there a few times. There are Adders, grasssnakes, slow worms, deer, frogs, newts etc. Until they started building a DPD mail service head quarters and dug up all the land



Unfortunately these things happen. There will have been a reptile translocation before the build started. Daughter does these regularly. 

They put up a reptile resistant fence. Basically a polythene sheet all round the site and then lay out mats for the reptiles to bask on then go round with a bucket and pick them up every day until they get none for 7 consecutive days. The reptiles are moved to a safe release site.

Amphibians and small mammals aren’t covered technically, but if they’re found they get moved too.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> There’s a field 20 minutes from me that is teeming with wildlife. I’ve been there a few times. There are Adders, grasssnakes, slow worms, deer, frogs, newts etc. Until they started building a DPD mail service head quarters and dug up all the land


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Thank you Lyn! She was not impressed with the picture I took yesterday..... not one bit


She's very photogenic!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now


Selma's face looks even sweeter now!


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Selma's face looks even sweeter now!


She’s got a little chubby neck


----------



## Lyn W

We have high temps of 28C here today; tomorrow and the rest of the week will be 18- 20C 
That will suit me fine!!
I would have liked to have been at Glastonbury this weekend though - it's on my bucket list, but will be in a yurt or a luxury tent! prices only between about £3k - 24K!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.

I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.

Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


----------



## Ray--Opo

DE42 said:


> Here they are.
> View attachment 275599
> View attachment 275600
> View attachment 275601
> View attachment 275602


They are nice. I never had luck with indoor cacti.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Just from the way its wings are arranged, I think it’s a Bee Fly rather than a true bee. We have them here too. Still excellent pollinators and it’s great to see them [emoji4]


This one was in my screened porch this morning. Not sure how it got in.


----------



## DE42

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


Oh my God. I'm so sorry [emoji22][emoji22]

:Hug:


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Acupuncture takes a while to work. It also depends on the person. It works for some and not for others. I would say that you have nothing to loose to try it. And everything to gain if you respond well to it. The trick is is to find someone who is good at it.


Thanks


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.



Oh Karen. I am so sorry to hear this [emoji22] 

Massive CDR hugs from me to your family. I lost my Dad very suddenly to a brain haemorrhage when he was just 67. It can happen too young and too quickly [emoji22]


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


Oh Karen I am so sorry to hear this, what a terrible thing to happen.
My thoughts are with you both and your family.
Take care x


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now


Selma is a little cutie. Good job Ben


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> We have high temps of 28C here today; tomorrow and the rest of the week will be 18- 20C
> That will suit me fine!!
> I would have liked to have been at Glastonbury this weekend though - it's on my bucket list, but will be in a yurt or a luxury tent! prices only between about £3k - 24K!!


That's on my bucket list to stay in a yurt.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> This one was in my screened porch this morning. Not sure how it got in.
> View attachment 275626


Have any firewood stacked inside your screened porch? If so... You may be seeing more bees, one or two a day for a while.

Otherwise, you may want to start checking for holes in the woodwork...


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> This one was in my screened porch this morning. Not sure how it got in.
> View attachment 275626



That’s a bee. See the pollen collected on its legs. Only bees have “pollen baskets” [emoji4]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


Oh, Karen, I am so sorry. Warmest, most comforting thoughts right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


I'm so sorry, Karen. I'll be thinking of you and your husband.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have any firewood stacked inside your screened porch? If so... You may be seeing more bees, one or two a day for a while.
> 
> Otherwise, you may want to start checking for holes in the woodwork...


Everything is vinyl or aluminum. No fire wood. I watched those bees chomp thru my friend's cedar soffits. They make a perfect round hole and you can hear them chomping.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Anyways good morning everyone and Karen again my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I will say a special prayer for your husband. 
God Bless


----------



## Ben02

Dead spider removal man. From my aunties kitchen. It was a kraken!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.



Ogh my gosh. So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now


She is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> There’s a field 20 minutes from me that is teeming with wildlife. I’ve been there a few times. There are Adders, grasssnakes, slow worms, deer, frogs, newts etc. Until they started building a DPD mail service head quarters and dug up all the land


[emoji33] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


Oh no. My prayers are with you. Big electronic hugs.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cracking hot forecast for today so I got out on the water early. One of my better collections I think!

Had a nice rest here, out of the sun. Fish were jumping, eagles both immature and mature flying about, along with a few snowy egrets and cranky loud B,ue Herons.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Selma is a little cutie. Good job Ben


Thank you Ray! She does love to nip though


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> She is gorgeous.


Thank you Carol!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Dead spider removal man. From my aunties kitchen. It was a kraken!!!
> 
> View attachment 275631


[emoji15]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cracking hot forecast for today so I got out on the water early. One of my better collections I think!
> 
> Had a nice rest here, out of the sun. Fish were jumping, eagles both immature and mature flying about, along with a few snowy egrets and cranky loud B,ue Herons.
> 
> View attachment 275632



Stunning shots!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Thank you Ray! She does love to nip though



Hmmm. Selma may turn out to be male...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. Selma may turn out to be male...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm. Selma may turn out to be male...


Wouldn’t be surprised to be honest, haha


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> [emoji15]


There are much bigger spiders near you Carol


----------



## Ben02

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


I’m so sorry Karen


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> There are much bigger spiders near you Carol


Yip, does not mean that I like them?


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Yip, does not mean that I like them?


Have you encountered any in your home


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Carol I was thinking about a acupuncturist for my amputated right hand. 27/7 it feels like when you hit your thumb with a hammer.
> Pressure, pain and when it's real bad. My invisible fingers hurt. Do you think it might help? I still need to try the mirror box.


I thought the mirror box was a really good idea because phantom pain and all pain really originates in the brain. I've known several paraplegics that although they don't feel pain like that they go through a different type of pain. I can see when they are going through it because their hair actually stands on end like static electricity.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Let us know if it works.


I'll have too because I'll be ecstatic. I haven't gotten over finding the little one in the bag of cans. Too cute...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Unfortunately these things happen. There will have been a reptile translocation before the build started. Daughter does these regularly.
> 
> They put up a reptile resistant fence. Basically a polythene sheet all round the site and then lay out mats for the reptiles to bask on then go round with a bucket and pick them up every day until they get none for 7 consecutive days. The reptiles are moved to a safe release site.
> 
> Amphibians and small mammals aren’t covered technically, but if they’re found they get moved too.


Thank God for people like your daughter.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It is illegal to disturb bird nests and to cut back hedgerows before 1 Sept. You need to mobilise those on social media. Can you email someone at your local wildlife trust?
> 
> Daughter says it’s a disaster for the slow worms and other reptiles too if undergrowth is cut back at this time of year. Long grass and undergrowth should be cut back once a year in the autumn and then to no less than 6 inches high which suits both the pollinating plants and the reptiles
> 
> Can he be persuaded to turn it into a community wildlife garden ? The wildlife trust would advise and Springwatch has made this idea very trendy. He might take that on board.


That's the saddest thing of all. Even though laws get passed to protect wildlife and even people, that law has to be enforced. Otherwise it's just a piece of paper in a big building called a law library.


----------



## DE42

Done stocking. 

Need to do another 25% water change and get out more of the old broke down botanicals. 

The next step will be adding new alder cones and a few almond and/or oak leaves.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now


What a cutie! Happy birthday Selma...


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We are home after a good day at the tennis. We got home at 7.30pm and it was 31C/88F. Goodness only knows how hot it was the peak! 

Eastbourne temperatures, helped by the sea no doubt, were far better.

It has cooled down to 29C now, but we will have the fan on tonight. 

Joe would have spent a day like today under a bush and probably only come out to eat about now when the sun has gone off the lawn and things are a little cooler.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


I'm so sorry...I'll be praying and thinking of you and your family...and that your last moments are a part of that treasure too.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Dead spider removal man. From my aunties kitchen. It was a kraken!!!
> 
> View attachment 275631


What's a kraken? I don't think we have those in the US.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Cracking hot forecast for today so I got out on the water early. One of my better collections I think!
> 
> Had a nice rest here, out of the sun. Fish were jumping, eagles both immature and mature flying about, along with a few snowy egrets and cranky loud B,ue Herons.
> 
> View attachment 275632


Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are home after a good day at the tennis. We got home at 7.30pm and it was 31C/88F. Goodness only knows how hot it was the peak!
> 
> Eastbourne temperatures, helped by the sea no doubt, were far better.
> 
> It has cooled down to 29C now, but we will have the fan on tonight.
> 
> Joe would have spent a day like today under a bush and probably only come out to eat about now when the sun has gone off the lawn and things are a little cooler.


It looked scorching at the tennis on the tv. There isn't really any shelter is there?
Lola basked in a sunny spot just inside the door, and only when it clouded over and the breeze picked up to cool things down did he have a good walkabout and graze. He obviously doesn't like it too hot either.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> What's a kraken? I don't think we have those in the US.


I think a kraken is a monster from mythology, but I'm sure Ben can tell you more.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Dead spider removal man. From my aunties kitchen. It was a kraken!!!
> 
> View attachment 275631


I have a huge one in my conservatory. It has spun a really dense web. I don't like to destroy the web, he's doing me a favour getting all the little flies that make there way in.
'If you want to live and thrive let the spider run alive'
Another had spun a web across my door. I walked into it this morning making me run for my hairbrush to make sure it wasn't crawling about on me. 
Surprising really to build one in a place that's used so regularly.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I have a huge one in my conservatory. It has spun a really dense web. I don't like to destroy the web, he's doing me a favour getting all the little flies that make there way in.
> 'If you want to live and thrive let the spider run alive'
> Another had spun a web across my door. I walked into it this morning making me run for my hairbrush to make sure it wasn't crawling about on me.
> Surprising really to build one in a place that's used so regularly.


They can cover a lot of ground with their webs surprisingly quickly.


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> Done stocking.
> 
> Need to do another 25% water change and get out more of the old broke down botanicals.
> 
> The next step will be adding new alder cones and a few almond and/or oak leaves.
> View attachment 275644
> View attachment 275645
> View attachment 275646
> View attachment 275647


I like the bits of drift wood scattered around the floor. It would make a great crabitat


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> What's a kraken? I don't think we have those in the US.


I think it's a garden spider, these ones can and will bite but it's not dangerous.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We are home after a good day at the tennis. We got home at 7.30pm and it was 31C/88F. Goodness only knows how hot it was the peak!
> 
> Eastbourne temperatures, helped by the sea no doubt, were far better.
> 
> It has cooled down to 29C now, but we will have the fan on tonight.
> 
> Joe would have spent a day like today under a bush and probably only come out to eat about now when the sun has gone off the lawn and things are a little cooler.


It was still 32 degrees at 8pm here. Good thing about the coast is that there is always a nice breeze


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What's a kraken? I don't think we have those in the US.



One of these monsters

The kraken is a legendary cephalopod-like sea monster of giant size in Scandinavian folklore. According to the Norse sagas, the kraken dwells off the coasts of Norway and Greenland and terrorizes nearby sailors.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Look at these clouds billowing in


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> It was still 32 degrees at 8pm here. Good thing about the coast is that there is always a nice breeze


The wind has really picked up here tonight so it is much cooler, and temps will be down by about 10 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I think it's a garden spider, these ones can and will bite but it's not dangerous.


Yea we have spiders that bite but aren't dangerous too. I've only been bit once in 65 years. Some parts of the US have poisonous spiders that are being shipped to my state on flowers ...like brown recluse. Yet I lived in Florida and never got bit by one. I got mad when that harmless spider bit me. It became dead meat.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It looked scorching at the tennis on the tv. There isn't really any shelter is there?


Very little. We had our picnic lunch under some trees at the edge of the site. Having been there before, we made a beeline for it when we arrived and had a good perching spot on the wall. 

In the court we were sat in the west stand, so at least we got shade as the sun started to get lower (about half way through the men’s final)

All the regular tennis fans are easily identified by their broad brim hat, long sleeved lightweight shirt with a collar to turn up and trousers/skirt long enough to keep their knees covered.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> The wind has really picked up here tonight so it is much cooler, and temps will be down by about 10 degrees tomorrow.


It's funny, I want it to be sunny for the torts but I don't like it when it's too warm. I wonder what temperature it needs to be for a tort to go " Nah this is too hot for me mate"


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 275653
> Look at these clouds billowing in
> 
> View attachment 275652



And now it’s pouring down rain!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> It's funny, I want it to be sunny for the torts but I don't like it when it's too warm. I wonder what temperature it needs to be for a tort to go " Nah this is too hot for me mate"



Once it hits about 90F....our Sully is pretty happy to just sit and chill out.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> It's funny, I want it to be sunny for the torts but I don't like it when it's too warm. I wonder what temperature it needs to be for a tort to go " Nah this is too hot for me mate"


Well it was 28C here but probably in the high 40s in my garden and Lola wasn't keen to venture out until it cooled down.

It it's too hot for them they can aestivate which =
*aestivate (verb)
ZOOLOGY*

*(of an insect, fish, or amphibian) spend a hot or dry period in a prolonged state of torpor or dormancy.*


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> One of these monsters
> 
> The kraken is a legendary cephalopod-like sea monster of giant size in Scandinavian folklore. According to the Norse sagas, the kraken dwells off the coasts of Norway and Greenland and terrorizes nearby sailors.


Ok I guess I won't wake up and have to kill a stupid kraken. I live inland.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And now it’s pouring down rain!


That will save you watering everything and dampen the dust!
We could do with a shower here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well it was 28C here but probably in the high 40s in my garden and Lola wasn't keen to venture out until it cooled down.
> 
> It it's too hot for them they can aestivate which =
> *aestivate (verb)
> ZOOLOGY*
> 
> *(of an insect, fish, or amphibian) spend a hot or dry period in a prolonged state of torpor or dormancy.*



Yes, but they don’t “aestivatel ‘cause of one or two or three “hot” days. I’m sure torts that grow up in hot dry arid regions will do that, BUT a hot day here n there is probably comforting n cozy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

From a British wood carver, some of his works... I can see @JoesMum getting a few of these for No. 1 daughter..


----------



## Yvonne G

That "kracken" has the same body shape as a black widow spider, and they BITE!!!

I don't know if my wasps have evolved to be not as lethal or if I've developed an immunity. I received another wasp sting today and it was only mildly burning for about ten minutes then nothing. Now it's a bit itchy. This nest was on the underside of the 2x4 across the bottom of the gate from the backyard. I had opened the gate to allow visitors (two really cute little girls 4 and 6, and their grandparents to go through and I was standing there waiting to close the gate when I heard the tell tale buzzing near my ear. I was so engrossed in waving my hand by my ear that I didn't realize there was one getting me on my other side.

Thursday when I went shopping I bought four cans of wasp killer spray. I was able to treat eight nests, but I missed the one on the gate. After I spray them I knock them down and step on them to squish the larvae.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> That does not look anything like to Bee. She is much prettier than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. You mean the bug.... Umm.. let me consult the leprechaun because I have no idea.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> It's funny, I want it to be sunny for the torts but I don't like it when it's too warm. I wonder what temperature it needs to be for a tort to go " Nah this is too hot for me mate"



Joe would head for cover at about 25C. The official temperature is of course the temperature in the shade, so at tortoise level in full sun it would be much hotter and torts don’t like it too hot as they can’t thermoregulate. 

On days like today, he would be up and grazing the weeds in the lawn very early and very late (dawn and dusk) ... sometimes after dark.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Wow Sabine. It looks great. Good job and very clever little torts.


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Luck and have fun Sabine.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> From a British wood carver, some of his works... I can see @JoesMum getting a few of these for No. 1 daughter..
> 
> View attachment 275655



They are rather lovely


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That "kracken" has the same body shape as a black widow spider, and they BITE!!!
> 
> I don't know if my wasps have evolved to be not as lethal or if I've developed an immunity. I received another wasp sting today and it was only mildly burning for about ten minutes then nothing. Now it's a bit itchy. This nest was on the underside of the 2x4 across the bottom of the gate from the backyard. I had opened the gate to allow visitors (two really cute little girls 4 and 6, and their grandparents to go through and I was standing there waiting to close the gate when I heard the tell tale buzzing near my ear. I was so engrossed in waving my hand by my ear that I didn't realize there was one getting me on my other side.
> 
> Thursday when I went shopping I bought four cans of wasp killer spray. I was able to treat eight nests, but I missed the one on the gate. After I spray them I knock them down and step on them to squish the larvae.



You are so lucky to react so mildly. I react very badly every time


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Happy dinosaurs for you!!!


Happy torts = Happy tort mom !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> The ones without hair would be okay as well.
> 
> View attachment 275559


Oh my gosh ! This is no cat. It`s a ghost cat ! ...and it will burn and melt in hot sun...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> They are rather lovely



His info - 
http://www.techeneek.co.uk/


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, but they don’t “aestivatel ‘cause of one or two or three “hot” days. I’m sure torts that grow up in hot dry arid regions will do that, BUT a hot day here n there is probably comforting n cozy.


No, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't with our climate 
Maybe in places of prolonged heat it's done to save energy when food and water are limited which I suppose is only problem a wild tort may have.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> From a British wood carver, some of his works... I can see @JoesMum getting a few of these for No. 1 daughter..
> 
> View attachment 275655


Love those, who is the carver?


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> @Bee62 : Is this a bee? It is totally black, no other color, no stripes. There were 5 or 6 of them in the cactus flower this a.m.:
> 
> View attachment 275571


Maybe your bee is such a bee ???

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpenter_bee


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Maybe your bee is such a bee ???
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpenter_bee


Yes, that's what it s. Thank you.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Great job. Your torts are going to be happy.


Thank you Ray.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, that's what it s. Thank you.


Hello Yvonne, you are at an unusual time on your computer.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> His info -
> http://www.techeneek.co.uk/


What a shame they are not for sale!


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> That "kracken" has the same body shape as a black widow spider, and they BITE!!!
> 
> I don't know if my wasps have evolved to be not as lethal or if I've developed an immunity. I received another wasp sting today and it was only mildly burning for about ten minutes then nothing. Now it's a bit itchy. This nest was on the underside of the 2x4 across the bottom of the gate from the backyard. I had opened the gate to allow visitors (two really cute little girls 4 and 6, and their grandparents to go through and I was standing there waiting to close the gate when I heard the tell tale buzzing near my ear. I was so engrossed in waving my hand by my ear that I didn't realize there was one getting me on my other side.
> 
> Thursday when I went shopping I bought four cans of wasp killer spray. I was able to treat eight nests, but I missed the one on the gate. After I spray them I knock them down and step on them to squish the larvae.


I think it might be a false widow spider Yvonne, they are not dangerous. I haven’t seen one for years!


----------



## Ben02

Oh dear... apparently there has been a wave of false widow spiders shipped from abroad along with other cargo


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Well...I came up with this for my little toad home. I'll do the can mess too just for gp. It's a little scrubby holder for human dishes so it better be safe.
> View attachment 275594


Not bad but the entry is too wide open. Toads like things they can hide under with small ways in. Your toad house is too wide open for toad predators....


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Oh dear... apparently there has been a wave of false widow spiders shipped from abroad along with other cargo


Some species of them live in UK anyway so don't panic!!
4 London schools were closed last year because of infestations - the kids probably collected them and deliberately released them!!


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now


Selma is growing like a weed ! Because of your good care


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to go to bed after my early morning bird watch and I may do it again tomorrow, so I'll say Nos Da now.
See you tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> It's funny, I want it to be sunny for the torts but I don't like it when it's too warm. I wonder what temperature it needs to be for a tort to go " Nah this is too hot for me mate"


I worry about that too. And you have a baby...my little Russian is at least 17 years old but I don't have an underground hide for him. So if he's hiding in his hut too long I bring him indoors. You might not have that option. I do have that option only because I'm "considered" elderly and re tired...


----------



## Bee62

Hi friends, in Germany it is Sunday. So I am wishing you a very Happy Sunday.


----------



## Bee62

My days are too short, 24 h are not enough. 
14 hours to sleep, 2 hours to awake, 2 hours to eat, 2 hours on the computer, 2 hours to prepare for the work and ...... Only 2 hours for working left ...


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Done stocking.
> 
> Need to do another 25% water change and get out more of the old broke down botanicals.
> 
> The next step will be adding new alder cones and a few almond and/or oak leaves.
> View attachment 275644
> View attachment 275645
> View attachment 275646
> View attachment 275647


A little shrimpy guy and merrymoes. I wouldn't mind adding almond leaves for Arrow.


----------



## Bee62

All my torts had been outside today. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ! Seems it is summer in Germany.


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Selma is growing like a weed ! Because of your good care


Thank you! It’s a really nice feeling when they are happy and thriving


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> From a British wood carver, some of his works... I can see @JoesMum getting a few of these for No. 1 daughter..
> 
> View attachment 275655


What an artist! But so are you in your way.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Thank you! It’s a really nice feeling when they are happy and thriving


I know ! Here is a picture of my sullies last year:



and this year:


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> No, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't with our climate
> Maybe in places of prolonged heat it's done to save energy when food and water are limited which I suppose is only problem a wild tort may have.


Poor little ones. No trees, grasses, for sure etc...shade or have to dig a hide through asphalt. Not to mention crossing a road. No habitat...so much for born free. I'm glad I bought my tortoise. I probably shouldn't have said this.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Not bad but the entry is too wide open. Toads like things they can hide under with small ways in. Your toad house is too wide open for toad predators....


Ok. I'll keep a bag of coca cola cans in front of it maybe. Then he'll probably hang out on the bag. This little silly likes the bags. He just sits in broad daylight and lets me take closeup pictures of him. I'll do the cans for his protection.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I know ! Here is a picture of my sullies last year:
> View attachment 275664
> 
> 
> and this year:
> View attachment 275665


That's so cute. Kitty too...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> My days are too short, 24 h are not enough.
> 14 hours to sleep, 2 hours to awake, 2 hours to eat, 2 hours on the computer, 2 hours to prepare for the work and ...... Only 2 hours for working left ...


Well, it's obvious, you're sleeping too much!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I think it might be a false widow spider Yvonne, they are not dangerous. I haven’t seen one for years!



We have one living right up in the apex of our conservatory. I don’t mind ... except when it discards it’s leftover dinner on our dining table


----------



## JoesMum

So good it posted twice! Now deleted


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I worry about that too. And you have a baby...my little Russian is at least 17 years old but I don't have an underground hide for him. So if he's hiding in his hut too long I bring him indoors. You might not have that option. I do have that option only because I'm "considered" elderly and re tired...



In the UK at least, they will be fine as long as there is deep shade for them to retreat into during the hottest parts of the day. Problems come when they cannot escape the direct sun or where the shade is only light. Joe knew which bushes or shrubs he preferred in hot weather.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Have you encountered any in your home


Oh yes definitely. They are either saved by my younger son or they die. I don't mind them being outside but inside is a definite no no. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Done stocking.
> 
> Need to do another 25% water change and get out more of the old broke down botanicals.
> 
> The next step will be adding new alder cones and a few almond and/or oak leaves.
> View attachment 275644
> View attachment 275645
> View attachment 275646
> View attachment 275647


Cool. Now for the games to begin.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What's a kraken? I don't think we have those in the US.


A Kraken is methodological creature from greek methodology. It was a terrible creature who Hercules (I think it was) battled.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I have a huge one in my conservatory. It has spun a really dense web. I don't like to destroy the web, he's doing me a favour getting all the little flies that make there way in.
> 'If you want to live and thrive let the spider run alive'
> Another had spun a web across my door. I walked into it this morning making me run for my hairbrush to make sure it wasn't crawling about on me.
> Surprising really to build one in a place that's used so regularly.


Lol. I know the feeling. [emoji23] [emoji23] It is amazing how such a small creature can instill such high amounts of fear. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I think it's a garden spider, these ones can and will bite but it's not dangerous.


You mean there is a spider actually called a Kraken? Wow.... who knew!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> One of these monsters
> 
> The kraken is a legendary cephalopod-like sea monster of giant size in Scandinavian folklore. According to the Norse sagas, the kraken dwells off the coasts of Norway and Greenland and terrorizes nearby sailors.


I always thought it was part of the greek methology.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 275653
> Look at these clouds billowing in
> 
> View attachment 275652


Those are really nice photos.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Very little. We had our picnic lunch under some trees at the edge of the site. Having been there before, we made a beeline for it when we arrived and had a good perching spot on the wall.
> 
> In the court we were sat in the west stand, so at least we got shade as the sun started to get lower (about half way through the men’s final)
> 
> All the regular tennis fans are easily identified by their broad brim hat, long sleeved lightweight shirt with a collar to turn up and trousers/skirt long enough to keep their knees covered.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And now it’s pouring down rain!


[emoji85] [emoji85] In other words a normal day for you weather wise. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> From a British wood carver, some of his works... I can see @JoesMum getting a few of these for No. 1 daughter..
> 
> View attachment 275655


Forget Linda's daughter. I love them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That "kracken" has the same body shape as a black widow spider, and they BITE!!!
> 
> I don't know if my wasps have evolved to be not as lethal or if I've developed an immunity. I received another wasp sting today and it was only mildly burning for about ten minutes then nothing. Now it's a bit itchy. This nest was on the underside of the 2x4 across the bottom of the gate from the backyard. I had opened the gate to allow visitors (two really cute little girls 4 and 6, and their grandparents to go through and I was standing there waiting to close the gate when I heard the tell tale buzzing near my ear. I was so engrossed in waving my hand by my ear that I didn't realize there was one getting me on my other side.
> 
> Thursday when I went shopping I bought four cans of wasp killer spray. I was able to treat eight nests, but I missed the one on the gate. After I spray them I knock them down and step on them to squish the larvae.


Wow. You sure don't have any luck with them at all.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Oh my gosh ! This is no cat. It`s a ghost cat ! ...and it will burn and melt in hot sun...


Lol. That particular one in the picture I think is very cute. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> No, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't with our climate
> Maybe in places of prolonged heat it's done to save energy when food and water are limited which I suppose is only problem a wild tort may have.


Like here in SA.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to go to bed after my early morning bird watch and I may do it again tomorrow, so I'll say Nos Da now.
> See you tomorrow sometime.


Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi friends, in Germany it is Sunday. So I am wishing you a very Happy Sunday.
> View attachment 275663


Well then I was completely legal this morning. Ha ha ha.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> My days are too short, 24 h are not enough.
> 14 hours to sleep, 2 hours to awake, 2 hours to eat, 2 hours on the computer, 2 hours to prepare for the work and ...... Only 2 hours for working left ...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I know ! Here is a picture of my sullies last year:
> View attachment 275664
> 
> 
> and this year:
> View attachment 275665


They look happy.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. 
I had a nice lie in this morning, which means it was my favorite morning. I hope you all have a good Sunday. [emoji3] [emoji274]


----------



## CarolM

@EllieMay are you okay? I haven't seen you posting for a while.
@Kristoff how is everything going before the big move?


----------



## Michael231

I’m new to the forum, but I just wanted to say I love this Cold Dark Room[emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Michael231 said:


> I’m new to the forum, but I just wanted to say I love this Cold Dark Room[emoji23]


Hi Michael, you'll find all sorts going on in here, feel free to join in everyone's welcome!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> @EllieMay are you okay? I haven't seen you posting for a while.
> @Kristoff how is everything going before the big move?


Good morning Carol, I was wondering about Heather too. 
I can't remember when Lena's big move across the pond is - must be pretty soon now. 
I hope she hasn't packed herself - although that could save money on a flight!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I know ! Here is a picture of my sullies last year:
> View attachment 275664
> 
> 
> and this year:
> View attachment 275665


Wow - what a difference a year makes!!!
Well done Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You mean there is a spider actually called a Kraken? Wow.... who knew!!


I can't find one called that on Google.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Sunday everyone.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] [emoji85] In other words a normal day for you weather wise. [emoji23]



No, we havent had rain for about two weeks, Now Those in Florida are probably getting their daily afternoon showers.

Amazing how quickly things go from green to brown.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big snake on the lamb....watch out!

*Snake that could eat a human on the loose in Cambridge*
*Reticulated pythons, native to southeast Asia, are the world's longest snake, and can grow up to 9.6m (31.5ft) long.*


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I can't find one called that on Google.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Big snake on the lamb....watch out!
> 
> *Snake that could eat a human on the loose in Cambridge*
> *Reticulated pythons, native to southeast Asia, are the world's longest snake, and can grow up to 9.6m (31.5ft) long.*


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji15] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## CarolM

Michael231 said:


> I’m new to the forum, but I just wanted to say I love this Cold Dark Room[emoji23]


Welcome to the cold dark rooms Michael. Where we use beans as substrate [emoji6]. Montegomery brings us either coffee or tea in the mornings to wake us up. So pull up an armadillo and take a seat. Watch out for the hedgehogs they hurt if you step on them in the dark. The one legged pirate will be able to provide something other than coffee or tea should you so desire. But watch out for the leprechaun as he just causes nonsense.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well...I came up with this for my little toad home. I'll do the can mess too just for gp. It's a little scrubby holder for human dishes so it better be safe.
> View attachment 275594



Super cute! Can’t wait to see if he will use it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, I have 88 alerts.... you all have been busy here. The morning is just starting for some of us. I have no time until tonight to catch up. Working on a surprise for Opo and then going to a birthday party. Have a great day..
My thoughts and prayers are still with you and yours Karen


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275612
> View attachment 275613
> We are approaching Selma’s first birthday, woohoo!
> 
> She has more than quadrupled her weight since I got her in August.
> 
> First pic was baby Selma
> Second pic is her now



Awwwww[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> You mean there is a spider actually called a Kraken? Wow.... who knew!!


I grew up with a mum who would call big spiders “Krakens” (she hates spiders)


----------



## Ben02

All torts settled at my grandparents for the week. They were very active and hungry. I’m going to miss them


----------



## Yvonne G

Michael231 said:


> I’m new to the forum, but I just wanted to say I love this Cold Dark Room[emoji23]


Hi Michael, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room! Someone will come along soon to fill you in about the wool spider (if she exists), the one legged pirate , the meercats, the snow leopard ( who only eats carrots), and all the other creatures that live here in the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Michael231 said:


> I’m new to the forum, but I just wanted to say I love this Cold Dark Room[emoji23]



Hello and welcome. I am Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of the UK.

Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate should be along soon to take an order for the beverage of your choice. 

We are an international bunch of idiots friends who cannot be guaranteed to take conversation off at a tangent or to start punning 

It is rather dark in here, but polishing one of the flying jellyfish usually improves the light levels. The blackcurrant ones are glowing brightest at the moment.

Don’t worry of you see the snow leopard; she only eats carrots. And do try not to stub your toe on the hedgehogs; they do get in the way and they can’t help being prickly, but they are very friendly.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> All torts settled at my grandparents for the week. They were very active and hungry. I’m going to miss them


...and I expect they'll miss you Ben, but you can always ring home to see how they are.
Where are you going - uk or abroad?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23]


I missed an opportunity there to say I've searched the world wide web and not found a spider called a kraken!


----------



## Yvonne G

Sunday = wash day! I have the load of coloreds in the machine at the moment. I have a lot of yard work to do today, but I'm feeling the lazies again. I'll try to get out there and work, but don't hold me to it.!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I grew up with a mum who would call big spiders “Krakens” (she hates spiders)


Is your mum Scottish, Ben?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Sunday = wash day! I have the load of coloreds in the machine at the moment. I have a lot of yard work to do today, but I'm feeling the lazies again. I'll try to get out there and work, but don't hold me to it.!


Take your time Yvonne, we won't be checking up on you.....or will we?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning.
The temps have certainly dropped today, it's cloudy and very gusty.
I've just had my longest walk since January - almost 3/4 of a mile in total!
Leg and knee a bit achy but Lola has a lovely big bunch of dandies and plantains to tuck into.
He's pretty hungry today and already finished off his usual amount of food but he's certainly enjoying the extra portions!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, I have 88 alerts.... you all have been busy here. The morning is just starting for some of us. I have no time until tonight to catch up. Working on a surprise for Opo and then going to a birthday party. Have a great day..
> My thoughts and prayers are still with you and yours Karen


Can't wait to see what Opo's surprise is and have a good time at the party.
I have been thinking about Karen a lot too, this is a terrible time for her.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Heather!! There you are!
What have you been up to? Hopefully having lots of fun with the family!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Big snake on the lamb....watch out!
> 
> *Snake that could eat a human on the loose in Cambridge*
> *Reticulated pythons, native to southeast Asia, are the world's longest snake, and can grow up to 9.6m (31.5ft) long.*


Oh dear - not the sort of thing you want to find in your rhubarb patch!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> My days are too short, 24 h are not enough.
> 14 hours to sleep, 2 hours to awake, 2 hours to eat, 2 hours on the computer, 2 hours to prepare for the work and ...... Only 2 hours for working left ...


That reminds me of this


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> ...and I expect they'll miss you Ben, but you can always ring home to see how they are.
> Where are you going - uk or abroad?


Vienna!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> You might not have that option. I do have that option only because I'm "considered" elderly and re tired...


As long as you apply the same philosophy to"elderly" that @Yvonne G does, you'll be in great shape for many years to come!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Vienna!



Ooh nice. And chance to practice your German too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Ooh nice. And chance to practice your German too!



And a good place to pick up an original Sacher Torte or two. And easy to carry on board....with no paperwork.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> I grew up with a mum who would call big spiders “Krakens” (she hates spiders)


Your mom obviously never saw a "real" kraken:


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning.
> The temps have certainly dropped today, it's cloudy and very gusty.
> I've just had my longest walk since January - almost 3/4 of a mile in total!
> Leg and knee a bit achy but Lola has a lovely big bunch of dandies and plantains to tuck into.
> He's pretty hungry today and already finished off his usual amount of food but he's certainly enjoying the extra portions!


YEA!! (on the walk). I try to walk a mile every evening. I don't always make it, but I try!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> As long as you apply the same philosophy to"elderly" that @Yvonne G does, you'll be in great shape for many years to come!


Yes. She's one of my heroes.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Vienna!


This is a bit before your time but you may have heard it.





Have a lovely time!!


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> Your mom obviously never saw a "real" kraken:


I can’t say she has


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yes. She's one of my heroes.


***Yvonne blushes and scrubs her toe in the dirt***


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> This is a bit before your time but you may have heard it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely time!!


Would you believe it, my Nan was singing that every time someone said Vienna


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Would you believe it, my Nan was singing that every time someone said Vienna


She has good taste!!!
Take lots of pics to show us when you get back if you can!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Super cute! Can’t wait to see if he will use it.


It's supposed to rain all this week and I figure that is what is inspiring him to enjoy my backdoor. Possibly he'll remember it if we get into a drought and heat wave. All the other toads live under our garage when they get bigger. It's in a low lying area that has been prone to flooding since last year. He remembered the bags so it's a real possibility. Maybe some leaves in it would help.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able. I'm also posting this in the general forum to inform those who are not visitors to the CDR.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.



Karen I’m so sorry for what you and your family are going through. Praying for you.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> @EllieMay are you okay? I haven't seen you posting for a while.
> @Kristoff how is everything going before the big move?



I am. We are in Yellville Arkansas with very little service and limited WiFi.. trying to catch up now. We are staying tonight and will head back home tomorrow. 

I am anxious to hear from Lena as well!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> A Kraken is methodological creature from greek methodology. It was a terrible creature who Hercules (I think it was) battled.


I kinda started remembering after the CDR triggered my memory. I didn't remember it as in the Greek myths though. I haven't read those for at least 50 years.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Heather!! There you are!
> What have you been up to? Hopefully having lots of fun with the family!



Lol... I’m just slow to catch up. I’ve got a couple of pictures to post though. We canoed the Buffalo River yesterday. It was beautiful.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sunday = wash day! I have the load of coloreds in the machine at the moment. I have a lot of yard work to do today, but I'm feeling the lazies again. I'll try to get out there and work, but don't hold me to it.!


Sorry Yavonne I didn't mean to make you stub your toe in the dirt...


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275704
> View attachment 275705
> View attachment 275706



What beautiful scenery! It’s lovely there


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just watched a quick clipp on Al Jazeera regarding a rewilding project there in the UK on the Knepp Estate. Looks like they have all kinds of interesting things...birds, camping, tours, safaris... camping in yurts and more.

https://www.kneppsafaris.co.uk/


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275704
> View attachment 275705
> View attachment 275706



That must be the Crooked Creek! Fun on the water.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I grew up with a mum who would call big spiders “Krakens” (she hates spiders)


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> All torts settled at my grandparents for the week. They were very active and hungry. I’m going to miss them


Enjoy your holiday though.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I missed an opportunity there to say I've searched the world wide web and not found a spider called a kraken!


Lol. That would have been kraken funny.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That "kracken" has the same body shape as a black widow spider, and they BITE!!!
> 
> I don't know if my wasps have evolved to be not as lethal or if I've developed an immunity. I received another wasp sting today and it was only mildly burning for about ten minutes then nothing. Now it's a bit itchy. This nest was on the underside of the 2x4 across the bottom of the gate from the backyard. I had opened the gate to allow visitors (two really cute little girls 4 and 6, and their grandparents to go through and I was standing there waiting to close the gate when I heard the tell tale buzzing near my ear. I was so engrossed in waving my hand by my ear that I didn't realize there was one getting me on my other side.
> 
> Thursday when I went shopping I bought four cans of wasp killer spray. I was able to treat eight nests, but I missed the one on the gate. After I spray them I knock them down and step on them to squish the larvae.


Ok CDR strikes again. I'm only somewhat remembering there is a type of wasp that doesn't really sting like a wasp. Maybe mud wasp??? I'm not sure but...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> YEA!! (on the walk). I try to walk a mile every evening. I don't always make it, but I try!


At least you try.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am. We are in Yellville Arkansas with very little service and limited WiFi.. trying to catch up now. We are staying tonight and will head back home tomorrow.
> 
> I am anxious to hear from Lena as well!


Enjoy your last night then.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I kinda started remembering after the CDR triggered my memory. I didn't remember it as in the Greek myths though. I haven't read those for at least 50 years.


It seems that I was thinking of the modern version.


Basic Story: In the modern "Clash of the Titans" movie, the Kraken is a Titanic-era monster which is under the control of the great god Zeus, who can summon the Kraken or order the release of the Kraken; this scene from the movie was used in the promotional trailers and ads and "Release the Kraken!" briefly became a catchphrase. Normally, the Greek god Poseidon had dominion over the oceans and would be a more likely choice to summon the Kraken. But the actual Kraken is not part of any traditional Greek myth


----------



## Cathie G

Michael231 said:


> I’m new to the forum, but I just wanted to say I love this Cold Dark Room[emoji23]


Hello Michael. You have a cutie.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275704
> View attachment 275705
> View attachment 275706


Beautiful pics. I wouldn't mind going there.


----------



## Michael231

Cathie G said:


> Hello Michael. You have a cutie.



Just an adult desert tortoise (with permits)! And some ornate box turtles. I’ll share pictures!


----------



## Michael231

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome. I am Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of the UK.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. The one-legged pirate should be along soon to take an order for the beverage of your choice.
> 
> We are an international bunch of idiots friends who cannot be guaranteed to take conversation off at a tangent or to start punning
> 
> It is rather dark in here, but polishing one of the flying jellyfish usually improves the light levels. The blackcurrant ones are glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Don’t worry of you see the snow leopard; she only eats carrots. And do try not to stub your toe on the hedgehogs; they do get in the way and they can’t help being prickly, but they are very friendly.



This chat is great! I’ll share some pictures of my tortoises! ASAP!


----------



## Michael231

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Michael, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room! Someone will come along soon to fill you in about the wool spider (if she exists), the one legged pirate , the meercats, the snow leopard ( who only eats carrots), and all the other creatures that live here in the CDR.



Haha!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It seems that I was thinking of the modern version.
> 
> 
> Basic Story: In the modern "Clash of the Titans" movie, the Kraken is a Titanic-era monster which is under the control of the great god Zeus, who can summon the Kraken or order the release of the Kraken; this scene from the movie was used in the promotional trailers and ads and "Release the Kraken!" briefly became a catchphrase. Normally, the Greek god Poseidon had dominion over the oceans and would be a more likely choice to summon the Kraken. But the actual Kraken is not part of any traditional Greek myth


Yea it seems the kraken has evolved into a little teeny spider lately though. All I can say is don't bite me and you won't be dead meat you dumb kraken...


----------



## Cathie G

Michael231 said:


> Just an adult desert tortoise (with permits)! And some ornate box turtles. I’ll share pictures!


I'm sure all of us here can't hardly wait.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> At least you try.


Yavonne needs to get one of those trackers to see how many miles she actually walks in a day.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea it seems the kraken has evolved into a little teeny spider lately though. All I can say is don't bite me and you won't be dead meat you dumb kraken...


I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I feel exactly the same way.


Hehehe...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just found what might be purpose-built Sully lifter/transporter


----------



## Billna the 2

What's new you lovely people?


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi everyone [emoji851]
Happy Sunday


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Do you feel like it has improved since the second op?



Hi Carol [emoji851]
I do. It’s much better. I will have to wear a slight prism, but that it [emoji106]
No more double vision


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Yavonne needs to get one of those trackers to see how many miles she actually walks in a day.



Indeed


----------



## AZtortMom

I’m off again like a herd of dusty tortoises [emoji4][emoji217]


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Indeed


I'm glad to see you...and sending you rainbows.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I thought the mirror box was a really good idea because phantom pain and all pain really originates in the brain. I've known several paraplegics that although they don't feel pain like that they go through a different type of pain. I can see when they are going through it because their hair actually stands on end like static electricity.


Since I crawled out of my hole. I got busy with Opo's temporary outside enclosure. Had the materials for over a month. Next will be the mirror box.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just found what might be purpose-built Sully lifter/transporter
> 
> View attachment 275718


Hahaha hehehe hahaha hehehe it might work...glad I only have a horse in the field.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Since I crawled out of my hole. I got busy with Opo's temporary outside enclosure. Had the materials for over a month. Next will be the mirror box.


I hope it works for you. I really think it will. Say hello from me to Rose, Mom, and Opo. All enclosures are temporary...turdesses outlive everything...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. That would have been kraken funny.


Well...I did have a krakened into smithereens spider on my floor after it bit me. Maybe the world wide web needs to catch up.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275704
> View attachment 275705
> View attachment 275706



I just want to get in that river...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just found what might be purpose-built Sully lifter/transporter
> 
> View attachment 275718



Ooh, that looks promising!


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji851]
> I do. It’s much better. I will have to wear a slight prism, but that it [emoji106]
> No more double vision



Yay! That’s good news


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and Happy Monday everyone.

Wimbledon starts today, so I can stop being a tennis bore in a fortnight’s time, and I have an interview this evening. I being interviewed for the position of voluntary bird feeder at the local wildlife hospital. Fingers crossed that my face fits


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji851]
> I do. It’s much better. I will have to wear a slight prism, but that it [emoji106]
> No more double vision


Yayyyy, that is great news. I am so happy for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Wimbledon starts today, so I can stop being a tennis bore in a fortnight’s time, and I have an interview this evening. I being interviewed for the position of voluntary bird feeder at the local wildlife hospital. Fingers crossed that my face fits


Ooh Good Luck!


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> What's new you lovely people?


Well What can we say!! The snow leopard has taken all the carrots, so we need to replenish those, There are new ghost shrimp in the CDR. The meerkats have been too quiet and I worry what they are up too. Which is always no good. We need to restock the CDR bar and have a talking to the leprechaun again. As he drank all the hard liquor over the weekend. Silly and Willy are eating all the fish and will also need some more soon. 

I could not find Montgomery this morning, so have not had any tea yet. But on a good note it is Monday (Well good for Lena, not so much me - I hate Mondays).

Whats new for you?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...I did have a krakened into smithereens spider on my floor after it bit me. Maybe the world wide web needs to catch up.


LOL. So it seems.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275704
> View attachment 275705
> View attachment 275706


Spectacular scenery. Looks like you are having a great time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Wimbledon starts today, so I can stop being a tennis bore in a fortnight’s time, and I have an interview this evening. I being interviewed for the position of voluntary bird feeder at the local wildlife hospital. Fingers crossed that my face fits


That sounds a lovely job to have! 
(Will they just hang seeds and suet balls etc on you while you stand in the garden?)
You have a lot of patience, so I'm sure you'll be successful, but good luck anyway.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I'll keep a bag of coca cola cans in front of it maybe. Then he'll probably hang out on the bag. This little silly likes the bags. He just sits in broad daylight and lets me take closeup pictures of him. I'll do the cans for his protection.


Good idea ! 
Maybe your toad likes / is addicted to the smell of coca-cola....


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> That's so cute. Kitty too...


Yes, the cat on the pic was me beloved tomcat "Monty". It was his last summer. I must put him to sleep at the end of the year 2018. He was very sick with bad respiration problems and I still missing him. He was my "baby". Raised without a cat mommy with my own hands. He always thought I am his mommy. He was so cute and nice. R.I.P. my little Monty.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's obvious, you're sleeping too much!!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Wow - what a difference a year makes!!!
> Well done Bee!


Thank you. My sullies thrive like weeds ..... How big they might be in 2020 ????


----------



## Ben02

We are at the hotel now in Vienna. Sisters already annoyed that the internet is poor, some people ay


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji851]
> I do. It’s much better. I will have to wear a slight prism, but that it [emoji106]
> No more double vision



I’m so glad to read that Noel! I’m sure not as glad as you are though! [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Wimbledon starts today, so I can stop being a tennis bore in a fortnight’s time, and I have an interview this evening. I being interviewed for the position of voluntary bird feeder at the local wildlife hospital. Fingers crossed that my face fits



So you’ve had to find another outlet for your energy?? I find that pretty interesting so I’m wishing you luck. Looking forward to reading more on this


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> We are at the hotel now in Vienna. Sisters already annoyed that the internet is poor, some people ay



I am looking forward to seeing your pictures so take lots please Have fun Kiddo!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!
I have a few more scenery pics for you and then a history lesson and tourist attraction. Just keep in mind that I’m not near as good at documenting my experiences as you all are!!


----------



## Bee62

Michael231 said:


> Just an adult desert tortoise (with permits)! And some ornate box turtles. I’ll share pictures!


Hello Michael. Welcome in the darkness of the Cold Dark Room. Though it is dark here all people are very friendly and nice. Talk torts and all other stuff you`d like. Feel comfortable sitting on an armadillo and poak a yellyfish for some light. Soon you will be addicted to the CDR and the people here.
Btw., I am Bee ( Sabine ) from Germany. I keeping a half zoo: Torts, chicken, sheep, cats and dogs.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> I am looking forward to seeing your pictures so take lots please Have fun Kiddo!!


Will do!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Hi everyone [emoji851]
> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 275729


Ouch !!!!!!


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Since I crawled out of my hole. I got busy with Opo's temporary outside enclosure. Had the materials for over a month. Next will be the mirror box.


It is always good to crawl out of his own hole to see and great the world !
Hello Ray. Can`t wait to see pictures of Opo`s outside enclosure. What is a mirror box ?  I am not sure that torts are so conceited that they need mirrors....


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha hehehe hahaha hehehe it might work...glad I only have a horse in the field.


I would prefer to have both of them:


----------



## EllieMay

The Ozark region is full of cities and towns with a rich culture and heritage. The city of Clinton is no exception. Located four miles north of Clinton, the Natural Bridge has, for several decades, attracted many visitors and lovers of nature. But long before it became a tourist destination, the Natural Bridge was home to a variety of people.

It’s said the Quapaw Indians once called the area home and early pioneers used the stone bridge to cross Little Johnny Creek. It’s also believed that one notable temporary resident was Belle Starr, a notorious female outlaw who had associations with other popular outlaws such as Jesse James.

Later, the late 1880s through early 1900s were exciting times for loggers in Northern Arkansas. In the years following the Civil War, the timber industry exploded throughout the state. It became a lucrative business thanks to the expansion of the M&NA Railroad, which brought locomotives, people, and access to the modern world. Nearby towns like Shirley and St. Joe came into existence because of the railroad. Loggers would come to use the Natural Bridge to haul logs across the steep and treacherous terrain.
Thankfully, for thousands of years, this ancient bridge has endured whatever stresses nature or man have inflicted upon it. Although it has been located on private property since 1970, this 3-million-year-old stone bridge has been open to the public. For a few dollars, you can see the Natural Bridge in all its 120-foot majestic splendor. It truly is a sight to behold; words and pictures don’t come close to how truly spectacular this natural wonder is. For safety reasons, no one is allowed to actually walk on the bridge, but you can get fairly close for some great photos.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Arkansas has some outstanding natural features from waterfalls to caves. One of the features that may be overlooked are the unique rocks that make their way along the state’s different trails. From natural bridges to weird erosion effects, Arkansas has is home to some truly out of the world rock formations.

The Turtle Rocks are yet another geological oddity in Petit Jean State Park. They're thought to be made from a unique form of chemical erosion forcing sand grains out from the rock creating the round shell-like shape.



Prim is called the “home of the round rocks” due to geological formations in the area—large, spherical sandstone boulders commonly ranging in diameter from one foot to four feet. When the first settlers arrived, these rocks were viewed as impediments to farming, so most were relocated away from the plowed fields and stacked in piles. Denizens of the region have used them for decoration along driveways, near home entrances, and in front yards. Geologist Tom Freeman in 1964 was the first to perform a scientific study of the rocks. Studies are ongoing to provide a better understanding of their formation, distribution, and economic potential as decorative stones.


----------



## EllieMay

Last but not least


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> We are at the hotel now in Vienna. Sisters already annoyed that the internet is poor, some people ay


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275766
> View attachment 275767
> View attachment 275768
> 
> View attachment 275769
> View attachment 275770
> View attachment 275771


I love those pics. I wonder if those steep sides are because of water washing the ground away?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I would prefer to have both of them:


Pretty soon you will have two of them, then you just need the horse.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Last but not least
> View attachment 275781
> View attachment 275782


AAAWWWW, I think you did a fantastic job. Loved the history lesson and the pictures - all of them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I love those pics. I wonder if those steep sides are because of water washing the ground away?



Yep. I’m sure... a mini canyon.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. I’m sure... a mini canyon.


You get the impression that you really don't want to be there when the rain comes, as you just might get washed away.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275766
> View attachment 275767
> View attachment 275768
> 
> View attachment 275769
> View attachment 275770
> View attachment 275771


Was there an ocean ( a million years ago ) where the cliff is ? Looks like that. Stunning pics btw. Nature is so beautiful.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Pretty soon you will have two of them, then you just need the horse.


I have had horses but this is 20 years ago... My last horse died in the year 2000.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I have had horses but this is 20 years ago... My last horse died in the year 2000.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yavonne needs to get one of those trackers to see how many miles she actually walks in a day.


I've been wanting to get a FitBit, however, I don't have a smart phone and don't know if the FitBit works without a smart phone.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Carol [emoji851]
> I do. It’s much better. I will have to wear a slight prism, but that it [emoji106]
> No more double vision


That's good to hear!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Last but not least
> View attachment 275781
> View attachment 275782


What a good-looking family!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Pretty soon you will have two of them, then you just need the horse.



Hmmmm... I have two horses and she has two dinosaurs... I see potential here 
@Bee62 [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Was there an ocean ( a million years ago ) where the cliff is ? Looks like that. Stunning pics btw. Nature is so beautiful.



No oceans that I know of. this area is considered the Ozark mountain area. The roads are so steep and winding that my ears were popping the whole way. I am a huge fan of nature and the historical balance of such. I have thoroughly enjoyed myself!
We came to an area near here a few years back at the time when the Elk were migrating down the mountains. The herds were huge and I was able to get so close for some an amazing pics. It was stunning and the vast size of the herds was unforgettable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I've been wanting to get a FitBit, however, I don't have a smart phone and don't know if the FitBit works without a smart phone.



FitBits work w/o a smart phone. I have an iPad and it connects nicely to that. You can use it standalone too, but the fitbit app displays things nicer, daily, weekly, monthy...etc.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> What a good-looking family!



Thank you! I think so.... but of course, I am Biased [emoji6]


----------



## Billna the 2

CarolM said:


> Well What can we say!! The snow leopard has taken all the carrots, so we need to replenish those, There are new ghost shrimp in the CDR. The meerkats have been too quiet and I worry what they are up too. Which is always no good. We need to restock the CDR bar and have a talking to the leprechaun again. As he drank all the hard liquor over the weekend. Silly and Willy are eating all the fish and will also need some more soon.
> 
> I could not find Montgomery this morning, so have not had any tea yet. But on a good note it is Monday (Well good for Lena, not so much me - I hate Mondays).
> 
> Whats new for you?


Dang you have so much to do that my head hurts lol, with me I'm about to feed the babes (Torts) and go to sleep I had to do night shift.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... I have two horses and she has two dinosaurs... I see potential here
> @Bee62 [emoji6]


Yeah ! Riding horses or dinosaurs ???? We will have the choice. ( But horses are faster ... )


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> FitBits work w/o a smart phone. I have an iPad and it connects nicely to that. You can use it standalone too, but the fitbit app displays things nicer, daily, weekly, monthy...etc.


So I just need a USB port? I could use it on my computer?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maro2Bear said:


> Our WalMart has a dedicated trash bin right by the sweet corn. They are more than happy for us to take it away!
> A lot of FREE FOOD!
> View attachment 275578


Organic or just figuring that the insecticides and herbicides will be ok in a tortoise?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> So I just need a USB port? I could use it on my computer?


https://www.fitbit.com/setup it has how to download their software. No SMARTPHONE needed. Good luck


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... I have two horses and she has two dinosaurs... I see potential here
> @Bee62 [emoji6]


Good idea.


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Dang you have so much to do that my head hurts lol, with me I'm about to feed the babes (Torts) and go to sleep I had to do night shift.


Oh shame. Sleep tight then and sweet dreams.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is Opo's temporary enclosure. I have Opo on the screened porch with his hide with a CHE just outside of it. Also have a night box with a Kane mat inside. Food and water dish. All sitting on 3 washing machine drip trays side by side with coco coir and mulch. So now I added this outside enclosure that he will get to from a tortoise door. This should make him happier. I also wont have to take him outside 2 or 3 times a day Chasing him around the backyard. This is until I get the backyard fenced in.
I will post the construction of it on another post.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> So I just need a USB port? I could use it on my computer?


Yep


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is Opo's temporary enclosure. I have Opo on the screened porch with his hide with a CHE just outside of it. Also have a night box with a Kane mat inside. Food and water dish. All sitting on 3 washing machine drip trays side by side with coco coir and mulch. So now I added this outside enclosure that he will get to from a tortoise door. This should make him happier. I also wont have to take him outside 2 or 3 times a day Chasing him around the backyard. This is until I get the backyard fenced in.
> I will post the construction of it on another post.
> View attachment 275799
> View attachment 275800


Add a hammock and I am on my way! Way to spoil him!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275766
> View attachment 275767
> View attachment 275768
> 
> View attachment 275769
> View attachment 275770
> View attachment 275771



I love the strata in that rock


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275772
> View attachment 275773
> View attachment 275774
> View attachment 275775
> View attachment 275776
> View attachment 275777
> View attachment 275778



Love it!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Last but not least
> View attachment 275781
> View attachment 275782



Thank you for sharing your trip with us! It looks just my kind of place


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is Opo's temporary enclosure. I have Opo on the screened porch with his hide with a CHE just outside of it. Also have a night box with a Kane mat inside. Food and water dish. All sitting on 3 washing machine drip trays side by side with coco coir and mulch. So now I added this outside enclosure that he will get to from a tortoise door. This should make him happier. I also wont have to take him outside 2 or 3 times a day Chasing him around the backyard. This is until I get the backyard fenced in.
> I will post the construction of it on another post.
> View attachment 275799
> View attachment 275800



Wow Ray! That’s really nice.... Lucky Opo!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. There aren’t many interviews that include feeding young song thrushes! I went to Folly Wildlife Rescue’s hospital today for my “interview” to be a volunteer bird feeder.

They’re inundated with birds and need lots of people to feed them. While I was waiting, a swift nestling that had fallen from the nest, a fledgling blackbird, a fledgling starling and a woodpigeon were all admitted.

It was really them observing you with the birds. The fact that I could identify all of them, no matter how scraggy, without reading the labels counted for a lot! 

My training starts on Friday evening [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've been wanting to get a FitBit, however, I don't have a smart phone and don't know if the FitBit works without a smart phone.


The fitbit works by itself. My son's girlfriend likes those too. But you can connect them to a smart phone to print documents for your doctor.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is Opo's temporary enclosure. I have Opo on the screened porch with his hide with a CHE just outside of it. Also have a night box with a Kane mat inside. Food and water dish. All sitting on 3 washing machine drip trays side by side with coco coir and mulch. So now I added this outside enclosure that he will get to from a tortoise door. This should make him happier. I also wont have to take him outside 2 or 3 times a day Chasing him around the backyard. This is until I get the backyard fenced in.
> I will post the construction of it on another post.
> View attachment 275799
> View attachment 275800


That's really nice. I wouldn't mind doing something like that on our back deck instead of cleaning up the weeds every summer. It's 50 years old red brick on top of dirt. It doesn't take long for the weeds to cover over it and they somehow make a layer of dirt too.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. There aren’t many interviews that include feeding young song thrushes! I went to Folly Wildlife Rescue’s hospital today for my “interview” to be a volunteer bird feeder.
> 
> They’re inundated with birds and need lots of people to feed them. While I was waiting, a swift nestling that had fallen from the nest, a fledgling blackbird, a fledgling starling and a woodpigeon were all admitted.
> 
> It was really them observing you with the birds. The fact that I could identify all of them, no matter how scraggy, without reading the labels counted for a lot!
> 
> My training starts on Friday evening [emoji4]


That's really wonderful. I can't believe they would turn down any help that cares enough to volunteer. Go girl!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> I have a few more scenery pics for you and then a history lesson and tourist attraction. Just keep in mind that I’m not near as good at documenting my experiences as you all are!!


Actually you are. The family photo and all were really good photos. We have a place really near us called Rockbridge. Maybe I'll try to get my son to do his Sunday family day to hike back and see it again. You use to be able to pick blackberries on the way.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Good idea !
> Maybe your toad likes / is addicted to the smell of coca-cola....


I'm going to look up that little one on the internet again. Things like species,length of life,etc. I've been protecting the ones I find for several years but they've always lived in the lower part of our yard. I somehow get to see them after they get older. This little one is special. I'll probably have to keep it a little bit close to like his favorite haunts.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's really wonderful. I can't believe they would turn down any help that cares enough to volunteer. Go girl!!!



As much as anything I think it was establishing that you really were capable of handling the wildlife without stress and that you weren’t fazed by the injuries, etc.

They don’t need people who struggle with flapping, scratching and/or poop.

They have one aviary full of corvids getting close to release... magpies, crows, jays and jackdaws. You have to wear protective gear to go in there as you become the centre of attention the second you go in. The hospital manager told me that she reckons they spend their entire time plotting stunts to challenge those going in there!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> As much as anything I think it was establishing that you really were capable of handling the wildlife without stress and that you weren’t fazed by the injuries, etc.
> 
> They don’t need people who struggle with flapping, scratching and/or poop.
> 
> They have one aviary full of corvids getting close to release... magpies, crows, jays and jackdaws. You have to wear protective gear to go in there as you become the centre of attention the second you go in. The hospital manager told me that she reckons they spend their entire time plotting stunts to challenge those going in there!


You'll have so much fun I'm sure. Just wear a wide hat like a sombrero...lol


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. There aren’t many interviews that include feeding young song thrushes! I went to Folly Wildlife Rescue’s hospital today for my “interview” to be a volunteer bird feeder.
> 
> They’re inundated with birds and need lots of people to feed them. While I was waiting, a swift nestling that had fallen from the nest, a fledgling blackbird, a fledgling starling and a woodpigeon were all admitted.
> 
> It was really them observing you with the birds. The fact that I could identify all of them, no matter how scraggy, without reading the labels counted for a lot!
> 
> My training starts on Friday evening [emoji4]



I knew you’d get it. What a nice new adventure!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Actually you are. The family photo and all were really good photos. We have a place really near us called Rockbridge. Maybe I'll try to get my son to do his Sunday family day to hike back and see it again. You use to be able to pick blackberries on the way.



Thanks Cathie! That sounds really nice. I love picking and eating Blackberries. My neighbor as a child would make me cobblers as payment for cleaning out her chicken houses. I just had to pick her enough berries! I have never had a comparable cobbler since then. I hope your son comes through for you


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Yes, the cat on the pic was me beloved tomcat "Monty". It was his last summer. I must put him to sleep at the end of the year 2018. He was very sick with bad respiration problems and I still missing him. He was my "baby". Raised without a cat mommy with my own hands. He always thought I am his mommy. He was so cute and nice. R.I.P. my little Monty.


That's sad. Dilly is my brother's cat and somewhat likes my brother best sometimes. I picked him for Joe but I'm the one that actually takes care of him. He's 12 years old and it would be hard to lose him. He tells me what's going on in our home. In cat talk.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Organic or just figuring that the insecticides and herbicides will be ok in a tortoise?



I’m thinking that the husks served up for humans are good. Havent had any problems in years...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Cathie! That sounds really nice. I love picking and eating Blackberries. My neighbor as a child would make me cobblers as payment for cleaning out her chicken houses. I just had to pick her enough berries! I have never had a comparable cobbler since then. I hope your son comes through for you


I found out It's become an Ohio state nature preserve. We won't be able to pick blackberries but we can see the rock bridge. It's less then 20 miles from us. Your trip was really beautiful and inspired me. It's been about 30 + years since I made that hike with my sons and other family members. He doesn't remember how much he loved it. Now there is a trail.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking that the husks served up for humans are good. Havent had any problems in years...


That's an interesting thought because...if the husk can't be washed neither can the corn. Or the lettuce for a salad...etc..for people.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> It is always good to crawl out of his own hole to see and great the world !
> Hello Ray. Can`t wait to see pictures of Opo`s outside enclosure. What is a mirror box ?  I am not sure that torts are so conceited that they need mirrors....


The mirror box is for me. If you take a box and split the box into 2 compartments with the mirror. Put 2 holes in the side of each compartment to get your hands in. On the side of the box with my good left hand. I can see my hand in the mirror. My apputeed right hand is in the other compartment so I cant see it. The reflection of my left hand in the mirror is supposed to fool my brain about my right hand and relieve the fantom pains. Some suggested it to me on TFO. I can't remember who to give the credit to.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's really nice. I wouldn't mind doing something like that on our back deck instead of cleaning up the weeds every summer. It's 50 years old red brick on top of dirt. It doesn't take long for the weeds to cover over it and they somehow make a layer of dirt too.


Its called Wham Bam fencing. Easy to install. A little pricey but nothing to good for a spoiled tortoise


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Wow Ray! That’s really nice.... Lucky Opo!!!


Thanks now I need to landscape the area.


----------



## Billna the 2

Good night people [emoji25][emoji99]


----------



## Ben02

Stephen’s Dom


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. There aren’t many interviews that include feeding young song thrushes! I went to Folly Wildlife Rescue’s hospital today for my “interview” to be a volunteer bird feeder.
> 
> They’re inundated with birds and need lots of people to feed them. While I was waiting, a swift nestling that had fallen from the nest, a fledgling blackbird, a fledgling starling and a woodpigeon were all admitted.
> 
> It was really them observing you with the birds. The fact that I could identify all of them, no matter how scraggy, without reading the labels counted for a lot!
> 
> My training starts on Friday evening [emoji4]


Yayyyy, well done, they are lucky to have you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Actually you are. The family photo and all were really good photos. We have a place really near us called Rockbridge. Maybe I'll try to get my son to do his Sunday family day to hike back and see it again. You use to be able to pick blackberries on the way.


ooohhh, some more photos!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> As much as anything I think it was establishing that you really were capable of handling the wildlife without stress and that you weren’t fazed by the injuries, etc.
> 
> They don’t need people who struggle with flapping, scratching and/or poop.
> 
> They have one aviary full of corvids getting close to release... magpies, crows, jays and jackdaws. You have to wear protective gear to go in there as you become the centre of attention the second you go in. The hospital manager told me that she reckons they spend their entire time plotting stunts to challenge those going in there!


 The attack of the birds!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Its called Wham Bam fencing. Easy to install. A little pricey but nothing to good for a spoiled tortoise


Well it looks really good and professionally done.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Stephen’s Dom


Nice building. Are you enjoying your holiday so far?


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everyone.

I hope you all are having an awesome Tuesday so far. Not much going on in my world at the moment other than, work, gym and home duties.

Ciao for now.


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Stephen’s Dom



Oooh I’d love to explore that! Can you imagine all the rooms???


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everyone.
> 
> I hope you all are having an awesome Tuesday so far. Not much going on in my world at the moment other than, work, gym and home duties.
> 
> Ciao for now.



Good morning Carol! 
It’s back to work for me today.. I’m just not feeling it... hopefully I’ll be more motivated after this cup of coffe[emoji12] I did get us all unpacked and all the critters back on track. Lots of soaking for the tortoises and such so I should have a peaceful evening when the work day is done! Happy Tuesday to all.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol!
> It’s back to work for me today.. I’m just not feeling it... hopefully I’ll be more motivated after this cup of coffe[emoji12] I did get us all unpacked and all the critters back on track. Lots of soaking for the tortoises and such so I should have a peaceful evening when the work day is done! Happy Tuesday to all.


I know that feeling of having to go back to work after a nice holiday. Not nice. Good Luck and hopefully as you say, it will get better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Don’t forget! Today.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Don’t forget! Today.
> 
> View attachment 275816



We shan’t forget easily this side of the pond. Unfortunately I will be at a governor meeting for most of it.

Ooh. Just realised it’s an 8pm kick off this side ... I should be back


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Oooh I’d love to explore that! Can you imagine all the rooms???


We didn’t get to go in all of them, but we went into the catacombs


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Nice building. Are you enjoying your holiday so far?


Yes, it has been a lot of fun so far.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is Opo's temporary enclosure. I have Opo on the screened porch with his hide with a CHE just outside of it. Also have a night box with a Kane mat inside. Food and water dish. All sitting on 3 washing machine drip trays side by side with coco coir and mulch. So now I added this outside enclosure that he will get to from a tortoise door. This should make him happier. I also wont have to take him outside 2 or 3 times a day Chasing him around the backyard. This is until I get the backyard fenced in.
> I will post the construction of it on another post.
> View attachment 275799
> View attachment 275800


Though I coudn`t see Opo the enclosure looks good. Kind of "majestic" ( the fence ).


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to look up that little one on the internet again. Things like species,length of life,etc. I've been protecting the ones I find for several years but they've always lived in the lower part of our yard. I somehow get to see them after they get older. This little one is special. I'll probably have to keep it a little bit close to like his favorite haunts.


Protecting our world starts with protecting little creatures living in our garden. I really love your idea of toad hides and houses to protect them. Give them flat water bowls to crawl in and out and they will love you


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, everyone!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> That's sad. Dilly is my brother's cat and somewhat likes my brother best sometimes. I picked him for Joe but I'm the one that actually takes care of him. He's 12 years old and it would be hard to lose him. He tells me what's going on in our home. In cat talk.


Oh yes, cats can talk ( when they want to ). My cats mostly tell me that they are hungry .... but their plate is full ! meow... meow.... ( the food is way too old, it`s one hour old !! ) that`s what my cats tell me. Silly creatures !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, everyone!


Hi you !


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> The mirror box is for me. If you take a box and split the box into 2 compartments with the mirror. Put 2 holes in the side of each compartment to get your hands in. On the side of the box with my good left hand. I can see my hand in the mirror. My apputeed right hand is in the other compartment so I cant see it. The reflection of my left hand in the mirror is supposed to fool my brain about my right hand and relieve the fantom pains. Some suggested it to me on TFO. I can't remember who to give the credit to.


Okay. That is very interesting. I never heard before about a mirror box against fantom pains but I can imagine that it will work.
Good luck with your box !


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, cats can talk ( when they want to ). My cats mostly tell me that they are hungry .... but their plate is full ! meow... meow.... ( the food is way too old, it`s one hour old !! ) that`s what my cats tell me. Silly creatures !


. . . and they tell you that they can't eat the crumbs. They'll eat all the kibble that is still in their original, whole shape, but when it gets down to broken pieces or crumbs, they'll starve before they'll eat those.


----------



## Momof4

Hi Gang!!
I miss you guys!!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully’s house all aired out, cleaned up, and air dried. I just added a few more buckets of mulch in to the right side (foreground), the heating mat sort of stays clean.
> 
> View attachment 275431



Mark,
Is that just plain old mulch? I need ideas for my boxes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hi Gang!!
> I miss you guys!!!


Well, where the heck have you been? We've been missin' you too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Mark,
> Is that just plain old mulch? I need ideas for my boxes.



Yes...plain old cypress mulch from Lowes.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, everyone!



Smiling and waving! (Similar to forest gump going by on the shrimp boat) [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hi Gang!!
> I miss you guys!!!



Hey Kathy! I have imagined that your are still on the recoup from that amazing construction you’ve had going on


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Protecting our world starts with protecting little creatures living in our garden. I really love your idea of toad hides and houses to protect them. Give them flat water bowls to crawl in and out and they will love you


I feel the same way. I can't save them all but I can try to help the ones that live around me.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Last but not least
> View attachment 275781
> View attachment 275782


Those are great pics Heather with good descriptions too. That bridge is incredible and I love the rock formations.
I find it fascinating to see layers in rocks, it's incredible to think how long ago they were formed. 
You all look as if you have had a very happy family holiday!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, cats can talk ( when they want to ). My cats mostly tell me that they are hungry .... but their plate is full ! meow... meow.... ( the food is way too old, it`s one hour old !! ) that`s what my cats tell me. Silly creatures !


Dilly says meyum in the morning when I feed him and shakes one of his back legs. He has other vocals too for specific things going on. If there's a bug in the house, he makes a different meow. I can be in another room and know what he said. It's hilarious.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. I’m sure... a mini canyon.


We have similar formations on the coast, wonderful to look at.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is Opo's temporary enclosure. I have Opo on the screened porch with his hide with a CHE just outside of it. Also have a night box with a Kane mat inside. Food and water dish. All sitting on 3 washing machine drip trays side by side with coco coir and mulch. So now I added this outside enclosure that he will get to from a tortoise door. This should make him happier. I also wont have to take him outside 2 or 3 times a day Chasing him around the backyard. This is until I get the backyard fenced in.
> I will post the construction of it on another post.
> View attachment 275799
> View attachment 275800


Looks great, Opo will love it!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, everyone!


Hello.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. There aren’t many interviews that include feeding young song thrushes! I went to Folly Wildlife Rescue’s hospital today for my “interview” to be a volunteer bird feeder.
> 
> They’re inundated with birds and need lots of people to feed them. While I was waiting, a swift nestling that had fallen from the nest, a fledgling blackbird, a fledgling starling and a woodpigeon were all admitted.
> 
> It was really them observing you with the birds. The fact that I could identify all of them, no matter how scraggy, without reading the labels counted for a lot!
> 
> My training starts on Friday evening [emoji4]


Congratulations! 
I'm sure you'll beakome a great surrogate mum!!


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> Good night people [emoji25][emoji99]


Sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Stephen’s Dom


Spectacular architecture!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I've had trouble getting on TFO today for some strange reason. 
Hope everyone has had, or is still having a good day.
There's some lovely hoilday pics on here today.
Makes me feel like taking off and going somewhere nice myself - if only I had a reliable tort sitter


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> We have similar formations on the coast, wonderful to look at.
> View attachment 275829



Stunning!!! It’s a perfect depiction of time.


----------



## EllieMay

I have just arrived home and decided that a swim would be good exercise. I went out to stick my toe in the water for a temperature check and I hear a loud splash. ( I have done all this without actually looking in the water) Lo & behold!!! I’ve got a squatter!


Now I’ve got to figure out how to get her out of there! I have startled her as much as she has me and she’s about 10’ down. She’s way too quick for the skimmer and a lot bigger than this picture looks.. I can’t tell for sure but maybe a yellow belly??


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have just arrived home and decided that a swim would be good exercise. I went out to stick my toe in the water for a temperature check and I hear a loud splash. ( I have done all this without actually looking in the water) Lo & behold!!! I’ve got a squatter!
> View attachment 275836
> 
> Now I’ve got to figure out how to get her out of there! I have startled her as much as she has me and she’s about 10’ down. She’s way too quick for the skimmer and a lot bigger than this picture looks.. I can’t tell for sure but maybe a yellow belly??


Lol!
At least it's not an alligator!
Would she bite if you went in?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have just arrived home and decided that a swim would be good exercise. I went out to stick my toe in the water for a temperature check and I hear a loud splash. ( I have done all this without actually looking in the water) Lo & behold!!! I’ve got a squatter!
> View attachment 275836
> 
> Now I’ve got to figure out how to get her out of there! I have startled her as much as she has me and she’s about 10’ down. She’s way too quick for the skimmer and a lot bigger than this picture looks.. I can’t tell for sure but maybe a yellow belly??


Oh my garsh! Well you'll be getting some exercise all right! Of the mind and body. Good luck...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lol!
> At least it's not an alligator!
> Would she bite if you went in?



No, we have went ahead with our swim and the poor thing is very frightened of us so we are just staying to the other end of the pool. I had copied Kathy and bought the frog saver ramp for the pool but I’m pretty sure she is too heavy for it. I will put her a board in so she can climb out when all is quiet


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> No, we have went ahead with our swim and the poor thing is very frightened of us so we are just staying to the other end of the pool. I had copied Kathy and bought the frog saver ramp for the pool but I’m pretty sure she is too heavy for it. I will put her a board in so she can climb out when all is quiet


Aw, I hope she finds her way out safely.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Aw, I hope she finds her way out safely.



I’m sure she will.. i won’t be able to rest until she’s gone so I’ll be checking.. this has been an odd year for turtles in the pool. In the past, it’s always been snakes or rodents [emoji848]... I can’t help but wonder if my tortoise yard isn’t drawing them in??? Toretto’s fence line is only 20’ away at one point..


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure she will.. i won’t be able to rest until she’s gone so I’ll be checking.. this has been an odd year for turtles in the pool. In the past, it’s always been snakes or rodents [emoji848]... I can’t help but wonder if my tortoise yard isn’t drawing them in??? Toretto’s fence line is only 20’ away at one point..


They know a good home when they see one!


----------



## Lyn W

Congratulations to the USA Ladies football team. 
I'm not a footy fan so didn't watch it, but England did well to get that far.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

3 days of work this week from tomorrow, so I'm off to bed now.
Take care and Nos Da


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275838
> View attachment 275839
> View attachment 275840



Thats quite the back yard! Love it, the pool, lake, etc


----------



## KarenSoCal

My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.

Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats quite the back yard! Love it, the pool, lake, etc



Thanks Mark. I love the availability for my kids... but honestly, I hate the Maintenence.. it’s one big money pit. I grew up on water (more swamp style) and swore I’d never live there again and yet here I am. We dont plan on retiring here though. This was just a great place for all of our children to enjoy what we never had)


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843



That’s a great picture Karen! I know you’ve been through hell the past few days and I hope you find strength and peace in the days to come. God Bless!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes, cats can talk ( when they want to ). My cats mostly tell me that they are hungry .... but their plate is full ! meow... meow.... ( the food is way too old, it`s one hour old !! ) that`s what my cats tell me. Silly creatures !


My cats tell me that the water bowls need to be refilled.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking that the husks served up for humans are good. Havent had any problems in years...



I’ve only seen packages of husks that are for sale for humans.


----------



## Ben02

We will hopefully be going to Vienna zoo this week.
There will be lots of 
Schildkröte (torts in German)


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843



Thoughts and hugs for you and your family at this difficult time. Lovely photo!


----------



## JoesMum

I have a new bracket for my trail camera so I had it out on the peanut feeder. 

Here we have a juvenile European Robin (wasn’t expecting that - they don’t generally eat peanuts!)



A juvenile Starling



3 juvenile bluet-its



A Great T-it



And a juvenile Great Spotted Woodpecker


----------



## JoesMum

And Daughter sent me a picture of a baby grass snake she uncovered today. It didn’t appreciate being rescued and pooped on her - grass snake poop smells awful!



And also a picture of a plane travelling by road!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have a new bracket for my trail camera so I had it out on the peanut feeder.
> 
> Here we have a juvenile European Robin (wasn’t expecting that - they don’t generally eat peanuts!)
> View attachment 275857
> 
> 
> A juvenile Starling
> View attachment 275858
> 
> 
> 3 juvenile bluet-its
> View attachment 275859
> 
> 
> A Great T-it
> View attachment 275860
> 
> 
> And a juvenile Great Spotted Woodpecker
> View attachment 275861




Nice shots,


----------



## JoesMum

Heathrow


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Heathrow



Oops. Posted in error [emoji849]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I have a new bracket for my trail camera so I had it out on the peanut feeder.
> 
> Here we have a juvenile European Robin (wasn’t expecting that - they don’t generally eat peanuts!)
> View attachment 275857
> 
> 
> A juvenile Starling
> View attachment 275858
> 
> 
> 3 juvenile bluet-its
> View attachment 275859
> 
> 
> A Great T-it
> View attachment 275860
> 
> 
> And a juvenile Great Spotted Woodpecker
> View attachment 275861



Wow! I didn’t know they would be interested in peanuts... I may have to try that.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Wow! I didn’t know they would be interested in peanuts... I may have to try that.



Bird peanut feeders are very common in the UK. I break the peanuts up a little before putting them in the feeder so they’re easier for the birds to prise out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have a new bracket for my trail camera so I had it out on the peanut feeder.
> 
> Here we have a juvenile European Robin (wasn’t expecting that - they don’t generally eat peanuts!)
> View attachment 275857
> 
> 
> A juvenile Starling
> View attachment 275858
> 
> 
> 3 juvenile bluet-its
> View attachment 275859
> 
> 
> A Great T-it
> View attachment 275860
> 
> 
> And a juvenile Great Spotted Woodpecker
> View attachment 275861




Can you remind us what type of wildlife camera you now have. Pix are great.


----------



## Billna the 2

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I've had trouble getting on TFO today for some strange reason.
> Hope everyone has had, or is still having a good day.
> There's some lovely hoilday pics on here today.
> Makes me feel like taking off and going somewhere nice myself - if only I had a reliable tort sitter


I'm doing well how about you?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Can you remind us what type of wildlife camera you now have. Pix are great.



I have two. This one is an Audubon BirdCam. It only does daytime shots. 

My other is a Browing Dark Ops that has a dark infra red flash to take pictures at night


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I have just arrived home and decided that a swim would be good exercise. I went out to stick my toe in the water for a temperature check and I hear a loud splash. ( I have done all this without actually looking in the water) Lo & behold!!! I’ve got a squatter!
> View attachment 275836
> 
> Now I’ve got to figure out how to get her out of there! I have startled her as much as she has me and she’s about 10’ down. She’s way too quick for the skimmer and a lot bigger than this picture looks.. I can’t tell for sure but maybe a yellow belly??


She wants to stay in your pool. Add some fishes to the pool and she will be happy .......  I love the creatures that are visiting you !


----------



## Bee62

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843


My deepest condolence. I am so sorry to hear that. I am thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure she will.. i won’t be able to rest until she’s gone so I’ll be checking.. this has been an odd year for turtles in the pool. In the past, it’s always been snakes or rodents [emoji848]... I can’t help but wonder if my tortoise yard isn’t drawing them in??? Toretto’s fence line is only 20’ away at one point..


Maybe they smell Toretto`s food.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> We will hopefully be going to Vienna zoo this week.
> There will be lots of
> Schildkröte (torts in German)



Schildkröten ( more than one tortoise )
Schildkröte ( one tortoise )


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hi Gang!!
> I miss you guys!!!


WE miss you too. Is it too much summer? That why you not here as often or is it the new enclosures that are taking up your time?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Smiling and waving! (Similar to forest gump going by on the shrimp boat) [emoji23]


Now that brought back memories!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Dilly says meyum in the morning when I feed him and shakes one of his back legs. He has other vocals too for specific things going on. If there's a bug in the house, he makes a different meow. I can be in another room and know what he said. It's hilarious.


Mine comes and rubs against us when she wants food, she only ever meows when she wants to go into my son's room and his door is closed.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We have similar formations on the coast, wonderful to look at.
> View attachment 275829


It is fascinating to see the layers.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have just arrived home and decided that a swim would be good exercise. I went out to stick my toe in the water for a temperature check and I hear a loud splash. ( I have done all this without actually looking in the water) Lo & behold!!! I’ve got a squatter!
> View attachment 275836
> 
> Now I’ve got to figure out how to get her out of there! I have startled her as much as she has me and she’s about 10’ down. She’s way too quick for the skimmer and a lot bigger than this picture looks.. I can’t tell for sure but maybe a yellow belly??


LOL, That is so cool. You can call it swimming with the turtles!!. What kind of water do you have in there? chlorinated? And wouldn't that water be bad for the turtle?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 275838
> View attachment 275839
> View attachment 275840


Oooh I love your pool.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


>


Ha Ha Ha, It seemed to be getting more comfortable, as it swam quite close to your son.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843


Oh I am so Sorry Karen. All my love and prayers.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I have a new bracket for my trail camera so I had it out on the peanut feeder.
> 
> Here we have a juvenile European Robin (wasn’t expecting that - they don’t generally eat peanuts!)
> View attachment 275857
> 
> 
> A juvenile Starling
> View attachment 275858
> 
> 
> 3 juvenile bluet-its
> View attachment 275859
> 
> 
> A Great T-it
> View attachment 275860
> 
> 
> And a juvenile Great Spotted Woodpecker
> View attachment 275861


You sure do get lots of birds.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter sent me a picture of a baby grass snake she uncovered today. It didn’t appreciate being rescued and pooped on her - grass snake poop smells awful!
> View attachment 275862
> 
> 
> And also a picture of a plane travelling by road!
> View attachment 275863


If my husband saw that snake in our garden he would move out.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> If my husband saw that snake in our garden he would move out.


What would he move out ? Himself or the snake ???


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Oooh I love your pool.


Me too !


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday Afternoon All,

My days are.......well they are winter days. It is now getting much colder and we have been having quite a few overcast and rainy days. The overcast weather makes it colder (which is not so nice) but the rain is very welcome. Hopefully we will end up with completely full dams by the time winter is finished. So nobody is complaining about the rain. We are all of course complaining how cold it is. And yes before you all say it or think it, I know that we are nowhere as cold as you guys, but for us who are used to warm weather it is cold. At least it is a nice excuse to snuggle up under the blankets at night.
I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. And it is so nice to see all the visiting animals. By the way, I seem to have misplaced my homework......Has anyone seen it?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> What would he move out ? Himself or the snake ???


 LOL, he (hubby) would move out, there is no ways he would go anywhere near that snake.


----------



## Bee62

For you, Karen
@KarenSoCal 







Though our words can do little, we hope our thoughts and prayers will support you a little bit this time.

Sabine


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843


OMG! I'm so very, very sorry to hear this. I don't really know you and Pete, but when I read your post it brought tears to my eyes. This is very sad news.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Wow! I didn’t know they would be interested in peanuts... I may have to try that.


I know, huh? It doesn't seem like the spaces are big enough for the birds to get the peanuts out.


----------



## Momof4

Everything is good. Just been preoccupied with summer, our bath remodel and stuff. My husband might have back surgery but insurance denied him so he has an appeal in. He leaves for China on Friday.

Oh, and one of my mom friends is getting ready for hospice and it’s very hard because she has 3 kids and her daughter is only 14 and they are best friends. 
Some other moms and I try to help as much as we can but I think it has come down to just family now.


----------



## Momof4

@KarenSoCal

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Though I coudn`t see Opo the enclosure looks good. Kind of "majestic" ( the fence ).


He was checking it out yesterday. Today he came out of his hide, ate and went back in his hide. To hot today I think. I keep spraying him down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...plain old cypress mulch from Lowes.


Mark is the cypress mulch at Lowe's 100%?
I was getting at home depot but now it's got other forest products in it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure she will.. i won’t be able to rest until she’s gone so I’ll be checking.. this has been an odd year for turtles in the pool. In the past, it’s always been snakes or rodents [emoji848]... I can’t help but wonder if my tortoise yard isn’t drawing them in??? Toretto’s fence line is only 20’ away at one point..


I doubt it's your tortoise. That's more like my little toad with flooding driving him uphill. And last year with a Midwest Paint visitor. We've all had a lot of rain I think. We have to buy flood insurance but it's never flooded until this year and last. I knew you'd think of something to get him to cooperate and get safely out of your pool.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And Daughter sent me a picture of a baby grass snake she uncovered today. It didn’t appreciate being rescued and pooped on her - grass snake poop smells awful!
> View attachment 275862
> 
> 
> And also a picture of a plane travelling by road!
> View attachment 275863


The grass snakes or garden snakes we have around here are green. I'm so glad I didn't scare the poop out of the one I found in a bush one day. I was cleaning out some underbrush and looked up and there he was! That would be worse then a little birdie present.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Everything is good. Just been preoccupied with summer, our bath remodel and stuff. My husband might have back surgery but insurance denied him so he has an appeal in. He leaves for China on Friday.
> 
> Oh, and one of my mom friends is getting ready for hospice and it’s very hard because she has 3 kids and her daughter is only 14 and they are best friends.
> Some other moms and I try to help as much as we can but I think it has come down to just family now.


Oh shame. There is lots going on on your plate. I hope that husband gets his appeal approved. And my thoughts and prayers for your mom friend.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Bird peanut feeders are very common in the UK. I break the peanuts up a little before putting them in the feeder so they’re easier for the birds to prise out.


 One of the ingredients for homemade bird treats is to use peanut butter to let the seeds stick to a large pinecone.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> He was checking it out yesterday. Today he came out of his hide, ate and went back in his hide. To hot today I think. I keep spraying him down.


He is just not used to it. It will get better.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> One of the ingredients for homemade bird treats is to use peanut butter to let the seeds stick to a large pinecone.


Mmm good idea.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843


I am so sorry for your loss of your husband, Karen.
He looks quite a a character in the lovely picture you have shared with us.
You have been so strong this last few days and I know your faith will help you get through this very difficult time.
We are all here for you when you are ready.
Take care x


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have a new bracket for my trail camera so I had it out on the peanut feeder.
> 
> Here we have a juvenile European Robin (wasn’t expecting that - they don’t generally eat peanuts!)
> View attachment 275857
> 
> 
> A juvenile Starling
> View attachment 275858
> 
> 
> 3 juvenile bluet-its
> View attachment 275859
> 
> 
> A Great T-it
> View attachment 275860
> 
> 
> And a juvenile Great Spotted Woodpecker
> View attachment 275861


What a wonderful variety of birds you have Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Afternoon All,
> 
> My days are.......well they are winter days. It is now getting much colder and we have been having quite a few overcast and rainy days. The overcast weather makes it colder (which is not so nice) but the rain is very welcome. Hopefully we will end up with completely full dams by the time winter is finished. So nobody is complaining about the rain. We are all of course complaining how cold it is. And yes before you all say it or think it, I know that we are nowhere as cold as you guys, but for us who are used to warm weather it is cold. At least it is a nice excuse to snuggle up under the blankets at night.
> I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. And it is so nice to see all the visiting animals. By the way, I seem to have misplaced my homework......Has anyone seen it?


The dog ate it!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> LOL, he (hubby) would move out, there is no ways he would go anywhere near that snake.


They are harmless - it's the adders that are venomous!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Everything is good. Just been preoccupied with summer, our bath remodel and stuff. My husband might have back surgery but insurance denied him so he has an appeal in. He leaves for China on Friday.
> 
> Oh, and one of my mom friends is getting ready for hospice and it’s very hard because she has 3 kids and her daughter is only 14 and they are best friends.
> Some other moms and I try to help as much as we can but I think it has come down to just family now.


I hope your hubby gets the surgery he needs, it must be frustrating to pay the insurance and then have them decide whether you need the treatment or not.
That's very sad about your friend and dreadful for her family. It's great they have good friends like you to support them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
I'm just popping in to catch up but having another early night - going back to work takes some getting used to.
So hope everyone enjoys the rest of your Weds and has a happy Thursday.
Nos Da and take care


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The dog ate it!


Around my house, my only excuse is the rabbit ate my homework...but it would be true...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Since I crawled out of my hole. I got busy with Opo's temporary outside enclosure. Had the materials for over a month. Next will be the mirror box.


I hope the mirror box works for you. Please let me know because that concept might work for a paraplegic friend of mine also. He's a 72 year old and that's really unusual. Maybe if he could see himself in a mirror it would help with some of the other stuff. He actually apologised to me the other day for being too sick to talk.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> LOL, That is so cool. You can call it swimming with the turtles!!. What kind of water do you have in there? chlorinated? And wouldn't that water be bad for the turtle?



It’s saltwater and it’s chlorinated so it can’t be good! But, she was safely away when I checked on her this morning so hopefully no harm done. I imagine that she came up from the lake to nest and then decided to rejuvenate at the first stop on the way back down [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Afternoon All,
> 
> My days are.......well they are winter days. It is now getting much colder and we have been having quite a few overcast and rainy days. The overcast weather makes it colder (which is not so nice) but the rain is very welcome. Hopefully we will end up with completely full dams by the time winter is finished. So nobody is complaining about the rain. We are all of course complaining how cold it is. And yes before you all say it or think it, I know that we are nowhere as cold as you guys, but for us who are used to warm weather it is cold. At least it is a nice excuse to snuggle up under the blankets at night.
> I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday. And it is so nice to see all the visiting animals. By the way, I seem to have misplaced my homework......Has anyone seen it?



That dang hound!!!!


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> I hope the mirror box works for you. Please let me know because that concept might work for a paraplegic friend of mine also. He's a 72 year old and that's really unusual. Maybe if he could see himself in a mirror it would help with some of the other stuff. He actually apologised to me the other day for being too sick to talk.



Yeah I'll also be waiting too see the results I wanna know if that dr.house trick does work!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? It doesn't seem like the spaces are big enough for the birds to get the peanuts out.



I was looking at that.. I wonder if we could improvise with one of those roller-thingies made for picking up pecans???


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Everything is good. Just been preoccupied with summer, our bath remodel and stuff. My husband might have back surgery but insurance denied him so he has an appeal in. He leaves for China on Friday.
> 
> Oh, and one of my mom friends is getting ready for hospice and it’s very hard because she has 3 kids and her daughter is only 14 and they are best friends.
> Some other moms and I try to help as much as we can but I think it has come down to just family now.



I’m sorry Kathy. I know it’s hard to watch a friend struggle. I’ve got prayers for you, her, & the family.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> One of the ingredients for homemade bird treats is to use peanut butter to let the seeds stick to a large pinecone.



Your right! I knew that but yet it didn’t dawn on me... sometimes I scare myself!!! Lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Your right! I knew that but yet it didn’t dawn on me... sometimes I scare myself!!! Lol


How's your new pet turtle? Did the board work? Yea we learn and keep learning but I wind up forgetting. The CDR struck again and gave me back an old memory of a recipe for bird treats for winter. Maybe I'll try it this year.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Yeah I'll also be waiting too see the results I wanna know if that dr.house trick does work!


I'd almost bet it does. I'm allergic to aspirin and can't really take painkillers so...I had to learn how to deal with it. Placebos work.


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> I'd almost bet it does. I'm allergic to aspirin and can't really take painkillers so...I had to learn how to deal with it. Placebos work.



Where does it hurt?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> How's your new pet turtle? Did the board work? Yea we learn and keep learning but I wind up forgetting. The CDR struck again and gave me back an old memory of a recipe for bird treats for winter. Maybe I'll try it this year.



She’s back to wherever she was belonging so the ramp must have been a success 

I’m sure your birds will appreciate it!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Around my house, my only excuse is the rabbit ate my homework...but it would be true...


The cats shredded my homework. Or they buried it in the litter box.

Is that believable?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I hope the mirror box works for you. Please let me know because that concept might work for a paraplegic friend of mine also. He's a 72 year old and that's really unusual. Maybe if he could see himself in a mirror it would help with some of the other stuff. He actually apologised to me the other day for being too sick to talk.


I will let you know. That is kind that you spend time with him.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> If my husband saw that snake in our garden he would move out.



It’s harmless. Non venomous. A danger only to frogs


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? It doesn't seem like the spaces are big enough for the birds to get the peanuts out.



One or two holes have been “modified” by the woodpecker on our feeder [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> One of the ingredients for homemade bird treats is to use peanut butter to let the seeds stick to a large pinecone.



Just make sure the peanut butter has no salt. That’s really important


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I am in Southampton at Daughter’s flat and about to head home. She and a friend were due to go to see Matilda the Musical last night, but the friend had to work in Bristol so I went too. 

It was excellent. 

A very fleeting visit much enjoyed! Not see you later


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843


Rose and my thoughts and prayers are with you. We will light a candle for your husband Pete.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The dog ate it!


Well then that settles that!! I don't have to worry about the homework hound getting enough food. He seems to be doing just fine on finding his own.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They are harmless - it's the adders that are venomous!


Hubby does not care. He has a fear of snakes.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Around my house, my only excuse is the rabbit ate my homework...but it would be true...


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I hope the mirror box works for you. Please let me know because that concept might work for a paraplegic friend of mine also. He's a 72 year old and that's really unusual. Maybe if he could see himself in a mirror it would help with some of the other stuff. He actually apologised to me the other day for being too sick to talk.


Oh Shame.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s saltwater and it’s chlorinated so it can’t be good! But, she was safely away when I checked on her this morning so hopefully no harm done. I imagine that she came up from the lake to nest and then decided to rejuvenate at the first stop on the way back down [emoji28]


Ha Ha Ha. I can relate to the rejuvenation part for sure.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'd almost bet it does. I'm allergic to aspirin and can't really take painkillers so...I had to learn how to deal with it. Placebos work.


Yip, Chocolate works for everything!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The cats shredded my homework. Or they buried it in the litter box.
> 
> Is that believable?


Nope, I would however believe that it was either Pinstripe or Bold who might have done it.!! Just to get back at you for all those photos.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I am in Southampton at Daughter’s flat and about to head home. She and a friend were due to go to see Matilda the Musical last night, but the friend had to work in Bristol so I went too.
> 
> It was excellent.
> 
> A very fleeting visit much enjoyed! Not see you later


It is so nice that your family is so close. That you still do things together even though your kids are all grown up and out the house.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon All,

It was briefly sunny this morning, but I see the clouds are coming over again. It is expected to rain today, whether that happens though is another story.
It is lunch time here and well ....salad is on the menu. Although for some reason today I could eat a nice steak with baked potatoes and sour cream. With a green salad and avo on the side. Oh darn it, now I have gone and made myself extra hungry. I better go finish making my salad and eat it before I get tempted to go out and get some junk food. Until Later ya'll.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark is the cypress mulch at Lowe's 100%?
> I was getting at home depot but now it's got other forest products in it.



The ones I bought said 100%...bought a few spare bags last year..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone. Happy 4th of July. Opo got up this morning and went grazing in his new area. I definitely need to landscape.


----------



## Reptilony

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Happy 4th of July. Opo got up this morning and went grazing in his new area. I definitely need to landscape.
> View attachment 275907



Lol I had to google what was up the fourth of july, well...happy independance day usa friends!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all and Happy celebrating the original Brexit to those of you in the USA [emoji6][emoji23]

My drive home was slow and very busy, but I made it back in time for yoga. Our instructor is going for assessment for a higher teaching qualification soon and was trying out harder moves on us... so it wasn’t as relaxing as I’d hoped [emoji16]

Still, I am home now and safely installed in front of the tennis with a cold drink


----------



## EllieMay

I’m reading good evenings and I have to tell you good morning! I did sleep in a little but it’s still only a quarter past nine here Happy Thursday and happy 4th!! 
I will attempt to video the fireworks for you tonight.


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> I’m so glad to read that Noel! I’m sure not as glad as you are though! [emoji6]



Indeed my friend [emoji851]


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy 4th to my America friends and Happy Thursday to all [emoji851]


I have been adapted by a sweet little black cat. I’m guessing she’s about 1-2 years old. I think she is already spayed because she is not pregnant and is not hiding any kittens or showing any signs being previously being pregnant.
She has been hanging around the house for about a month, and I started feeding her about to weeks ago. I opened the door to go to work, and she walked in the house, and hasn’t left yet. 
Her name is Gabby because she is always telling how things are going and what’s up. 
Here’s a picture of her sleeping with her mouth hanging open


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Ben02

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.
> View attachment 275843


I’m sorry Karen


----------



## Ben02

Vienna zoo today! 

Some pics are blurry as I was very excited about seeing torts.

I saw Bowsprits, radiated and Aldabra tortoises.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I was looking at that.. I wonder if we could improvise with one of those roller-thingies made for picking up pecans???



Yep....we feed peanuts here too. Our feed store sells them “raw” unprocessed (unsalted/not roasted) for birdies. Most of the peanuts are grown n shipped up from Virginia and Georgia. (Ststes to our south)

Good article - http://www.birdwatching-bliss.com/peanut-bird-feeder.html


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Lol I had to google what was up the fourth of july, well...happy independance day usa friends!



Really? It’s just the US celebrating Canada Day late!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Happy 4th of July. Opo got up this morning and went grazing in his new area. I definitely need to landscape.
> View attachment 275907


Looks totally awesome.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy 4th to my America friends and Happy Thursday to all [emoji851]
> View attachment 275921
> 
> I have been adapted by a sweet little black cat. I’m guessing she’s about 1-2 years old. I think she is already spayed because she is not pregnant and is not hiding any kittens or showing any signs being previously being pregnant.
> She has been hanging around the house for about a month, and I started feeding her about to weeks ago. I opened the door to go to work, and she walked in the house, and hasn’t left yet.
> Her name is Gabby because she is always telling how things are going and what’s up.
> Here’s a picture of her sleeping with her mouth hanging open
> View attachment 275922


Aaahhhh sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275924
> View attachment 275925
> View attachment 275926
> View attachment 275927
> View attachment 275928
> View attachment 275929
> View attachment 275930
> View attachment 275931
> View attachment 275932
> Vienna zoo today!
> 
> Some pics are blurry as I was very excited about seeing torts.
> 
> I saw Bowsprits, radiated and Aldabra tortoises.


Fantastic photos.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Massive thunderstorms just rolled through our area... Sully, tucked away back in her outdoor enclosure.

Hard to believe there is an 80 pound sully behind there!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame.


He's having a really hard time still. He's still kind of incoherent today and in a hospital too far away. I managed to get him too laugh by phone today. You don't wanna know what I said.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Lol I had to google what was up the fourth of july, well...happy independance day usa friends!


I'll be playing music so my animals don't hear the big bangs and booms.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I will let you know. That is kind that you spend time with him.


He's a really old friend. Just talking on the phone actually helps both of us.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy 4th to my America friends and Happy Thursday to all [emoji851]
> View attachment 275921
> 
> I have been adapted by a sweet little black cat. I’m guessing she’s about 1-2 years old. I think she is already spayed because she is not pregnant and is not hiding any kittens or showing any signs being previously being pregnant.
> She has been hanging around the house for about a month, and I started feeding her about to weeks ago. I opened the door to go to work, and she walked in the house, and hasn’t left yet.
> Her name is Gabby because she is always telling how things are going and what’s up.
> Here’s a picture of her sleeping with her mouth hanging open
> View attachment 275922


Yep you've been adapted by an adorable kitty...and that's hard to resist.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Really? It’s just the US celebrating Canada Day late!


Red, White, and Boom was yesterday in Columbus. I think the US tries to spread it out for celebrating as long as they can.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Where does it hurt?


That's a really complicated question because of all the different types of pain I've been through. Pulled muscles, fractured knee cap, 2 broken ribs, carpal tunnel, "growing pains" but I'm 65 years old...etc etc etc. I've just found that if I can wait it out, with my faith, it will stop in a split second. I don't think that's the way for everyone. Other types of pain, one that's getting on my nerves, I will take A Tylenol or by prescription Tylenol. Also if I'm not in pain, I'll just reinjure myself and make stuff worse. So for me, It's better if I can wait it out...and move at tortoise pace...


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275924
> View attachment 275925
> View attachment 275926
> View attachment 275927
> View attachment 275928
> View attachment 275929
> View attachment 275930
> View attachment 275931
> View attachment 275932
> Vienna zoo today!
> 
> Some pics are blurry as I was very excited about seeing torts.
> 
> I saw Bowsprits, radiated and Aldabra tortoises.


The last picture looks like a grasshopper I saw in Florida. All of the other pictures are neat too.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Happy 4th of July. Opo got up this morning and went grazing in his new area. I definitely need to landscape.
> View attachment 275907


Looking very nice !


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Happy 4th to my America friends and Happy Thursday to all [emoji851]
> View attachment 275921
> 
> I have been adapted by a sweet little black cat. I’m guessing she’s about 1-2 years old. I think she is already spayed because she is not pregnant and is not hiding any kittens or showing any signs being previously being pregnant.
> She has been hanging around the house for about a month, and I started feeding her about to weeks ago. I opened the door to go to work, and she walked in the house, and hasn’t left yet.
> Her name is Gabby because she is always telling how things are going and what’s up.
> Here’s a picture of her sleeping with her mouth hanging open
> View attachment 275922


Congrats that this nice cat has adopted you ! She will bring much fun in your life. Do you mean she has no owner ?


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275924
> View attachment 275925
> View attachment 275926
> View attachment 275927
> View attachment 275928
> View attachment 275929
> View attachment 275930
> View attachment 275931
> View attachment 275932
> Vienna zoo today!
> 
> Some pics are blurry as I was very excited about seeing torts.
> 
> I saw Bowsprits, radiated and Aldabra tortoises.


Thank you for the pics. They are great.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> That's a really complicated question because of all the different types of pain I've been through. Pulled muscles, fractured knee cap, 2 broken ribs, carpal tunnel, "growing pains" but I'm 65 years old...etc etc etc. I've just found that if I can wait it out, with my faith, it will stop in a split second. I don't think that's the way for everyone. Other types of pain, one that's getting on my nerves, I will take A Tylenol or by prescription Tylenol. Also if I'm not in pain, I'll just reinjure myself and make stuff worse. So for me, It's better if I can wait it out...and move at tortoise pace...


We all learn moving in tortoise pace when we are getting older .....  It is okay.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Happy 4th to my America friends and Happy Thursday to all [emoji851]
> View attachment 275921
> 
> I have been adapted by a sweet little black cat. I’m guessing she’s about 1-2 years old. I think she is already spayed because she is not pregnant and is not hiding any kittens or showing any signs being previously being pregnant.
> She has been hanging around the house for about a month, and I started feeding her about to weeks ago. I opened the door to go to work, and she walked in the house, and hasn’t left yet.
> Her name is Gabby because she is always telling how things are going and what’s up.
> Here’s a picture of her sleeping with her mouth hanging open
> View attachment 275922



Awwww! You’ve been claimed! How sweet


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends.
I love these beautiful summer days that we have now in Germany. Not too hot, only 25 C. I feel happy and healthy with this temps. But summer is short in Germany. That`s why I try to enjoy every warm day and spend as much time as possible outside.
Wishing you all a wonderful Friday.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Really? It’s just the US celebrating Canada Day late!



Us Québecois mostly celebrate the Saint-Jean Baptiste! That’s June 24th!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy 4th to my America friends and Happy Thursday to all [emoji851]
> View attachment 275921
> 
> I have been adapted by a sweet little black cat. I’m guessing she’s about 1-2 years old. I think she is already spayed because she is not pregnant and is not hiding any kittens or showing any signs being previously being pregnant.
> She has been hanging around the house for about a month, and I started feeding her about to weeks ago. I opened the door to go to work, and she walked in the house, and hasn’t left yet.
> Her name is Gabby because she is always telling how things are going and what’s up.
> Here’s a picture of her sleeping with her mouth hanging open
> View attachment 275922


This is just the CUTEST picture!!!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Happy 4th of July. Opo got up this morning and went grazing in his new area. I definitely need to landscape.
> View attachment 275907


Hello Mr Opo


----------



## Ben02

Any one know what tort this i


Cathie G said:


> The last picture looks like a grasshopper I saw in Florida. All of the other pictures are neat too.


I think it’s a South American grass hopper.


----------



## Ben02

Cafe Central, visited by Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin.

I find it disturbing how I keep stumbling across places where Hitlers been, it’s happened 3 times now


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275965
> Cafe Central, visited by Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin.
> 
> I find it disturbing how I keep stumbling across places where Hitlers been, it’s happened 3 times now



Austria was well and truly taken over by the Nazis during the war. Vienna was and is the capital. 

That cafe is lovely though. I have been there too


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Busy day today. 

Ironing done before it gets too hot. I am about to have my hair cut and then I must go to the supermarket. And at 5pm I have my training at the Wildlife Rescue. [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Austria was well and truly taken over by the Nazis during the war. Vienna was and is the capital.
> 
> That cafe is lovely though. I have been there too



Hey....ive had cake there too!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Austria was well and truly taken over by the Nazis during the war. Vienna was and is the capital.
> 
> That cafe is lovely though. I have been there too


They have delicious cakes

A small hotel that I stayed in when I went to Italy was the background to a picture of Hitler and the Italian dictator who I can’t spell his name properly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275965
> Cafe Central, visited by Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin.
> 
> I find it disturbing how I keep stumbling across places where Hitlers been, it’s happened 3 times now




Our office reserved a few tables there a few years ago and we all enjoyed fine cakes and torts AND were fascinated by who the old regulars were...

The café was opened in 1876, and in the late 19th century it became a key meeting place of the Viennese intellectual scene. Key regulars included: Peter Altenberg, Theodor Herzl, Alfred Adler, Egon Friedell, Hugo von Hofmannsthal, Anton Kuh, Adolf Loos, Leo Perutz, Alfred Polgar, Adolf Hitler, and Leon Trotsky. In January 1913 alone, Josip Broz Tito, Sigmund Freud, Joseph Stalin, Hitler, and Trotsky (the latter two being regulars) were patrons of the establishment.​


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> Lol I had to google what was up the fourth of july, well...happy independance day usa friends!


You all celebrate Dominion Day? My grandmother lived in Kingsville, Ontario on lake Erie. That's where I spent many a summer's when I was a youngster.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive thunderstorms just rolled through our area... Sully, tucked away back in her outdoor enclosure.
> 
> Hard to believe there is an 80 pound sully behind there!
> 
> View attachment 275956


That's a candidate for the calander.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> He's having a really hard time still. He's still kind of incoherent today and in a hospital too far away. I managed to get him too laugh by phone today. You don't wanna know what I said.


He is lucky to have you.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


>


I wave my paw and raise you a foot swing in the air as well!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy 4th everyone


Ooooh, Thank you, it was like being there.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 275965
> Cafe Central, visited by Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin.
> 
> I find it disturbing how I keep stumbling across places where Hitlers been, it’s happened 3 times now


Oh no!!! Are you stalking him??


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Busy day today.
> 
> Ironing done before it gets too hot. I am about to have my hair cut and then I must go to the supermarket. And at 5pm I have my training at the Wildlife Rescue. [emoji4]


Good luck with the training and enjoy it. Which I know you will, considering how much you love wild life especially birds.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> They have delicious cakes
> 
> A small hotel that I stayed in when I went to Italy was the background to a picture of Hitler and the Italian dictator who I can’t spell his name properly.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a candidate for the calander.


Especially for the winter months.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Our office reserved a few tables there a few years ago and we all enjoyed fine cakes and torts AND were fascinated by who the old regulars were...
> 
> The café was opened in 1876, and in the late 19th century it became a key meeting place of the Viennese intellectual scene. Key regulars included: Peter Altenberg, Theodor Herzl, Alfred Adler, Egon Friedell, Hugo von Hofmannsthal, Anton Kuh, Adolf Loos, Leo Perutz, Alfred Polgar, Adolf Hitler, and Leon Trotsky. In January 1913 alone, Josip Broz Tito, Sigmund Freud, Joseph Stalin, Hitler, and Trotsky (the latter two being regulars) were patrons of the establishment.​


Mark you ate TORTS. @Yvonne G you need to ban Mark from TFO. I am headed to his place right now to rescue his torts.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Friday All.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark you ate TORTS. @Yvonne G you need to ban Mark from TFO. I am headed to his place right now to rescue his torts.


Better get there quick, before it is too late!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Nope, I would however believe that it was either Pinstripe or Bold who might have done it.!! Just to get back at you for all those photos.


Hrmmm... Now that you mention it... Bold and Pinstripe might have had something to do with it. Even if they just put the cats up to it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone. Happy 4th of July. Opo got up this morning and went grazing in his new area. I definitely need to landscape.
> View attachment 275907


All you have to do is put a few things in there... which Opo will arrange and rearrange to his liking!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive thunderstorms just rolled through our area... Sully, tucked away back in her outdoor enclosure.
> 
> Hard to believe there is an 80 pound sully behind there!
> 
> View attachment 275956


We had heavy rain and thunderstorms, much closer than normal (for us). Instead of getting the lightning flash... pause... thunder rumble rumble rumble... We were getting the lightning flash with the thunder (boom!) right behind it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Any one know what tort this i
> 
> I think it’s a South American grass hopper.


Oh, we may have those somewhere in Florida anyway... Just another one of the invasive species...


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Our office reserved a few tables there a few years ago and we all enjoyed fine cakes and torts AND were fascinated by who the old regulars were...
> 
> The café was opened in 1876, and in the late 19th century it became a key meeting place of the Viennese intellectual scene. Key regulars included: Peter Altenberg, Theodor Herzl, Alfred Adler, Egon Friedell, Hugo von Hofmannsthal, Anton Kuh, Adolf Loos, Leo Perutz, Alfred Polgar, Adolf Hitler, and Leon Trotsky. In January 1913 alone, Josip Broz Tito, Sigmund Freud, Joseph Stalin, Hitler, and Trotsky (the latter two being regulars) were patrons of the establishment.​


Our table had information about Alfred Adler and I spotted one with Sigmund Freud aswell. Best cakes I’ve ever had


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh no!!! Are you stalking him??


Well me and my dad are interested in war (WW2 especially) so we try to influence the family to go to significant places from past Wars, such as Ypres from world war 1, Berlin, Juno and sword beach at D-day etc....


----------



## Yvonne G

My neighbor set off a couple really loud fireworks last night. The explosion was so big it rattled my windows! Misty isn't 'gun shy' however, when we heard those explosions, she went and hid behind my chair. I can only imagine how my outdoor cats felt about it. Hopefully everyone burned off their fireworks last night and now we can get back to peaceful evenings in the neighborhood!


----------



## Ben02

I’m sorry but I had to buy one at the zoo yesterday.......I couldn’t help myself


----------



## Pastel Tortie

AZtortMom said:


> Happy 4th to my America friends and Happy Thursday to all [emoji851]
> View attachment 275921
> 
> I have been adapted by a sweet little black cat. I’m guessing she’s about 1-2 years old. I think she is already spayed because she is not pregnant and is not hiding any kittens or showing any signs being previously being pregnant.
> She has been hanging around the house for about a month, and I started feeding her about to weeks ago. I opened the door to go to work, and she walked in the house, and hasn’t left yet.
> Her name is Gabby because she is always telling how things are going and what’s up.
> Here’s a picture of her sleeping with her mouth hanging open
> View attachment 275922


I'm so glad you took Gabby in! Black cats can have a tough time finding kind homes to take them in. They're often shy, and it takes time and patience to get to know them. Although it looks and sounds like Gabby knows how good she has it, with you!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’m sorry but I had to buy one at the zoo yesterday.......I couldn’t help myself


I would have too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> I’m sorry but I had to buy one at the zoo yesterday.......I couldn’t help myself
> 
> View attachment 275967


Cute!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good article on invasive species..

https://relay.nationalgeographic.co...me-invasive-species?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> The last picture looks like a grasshopper I saw in Florida. All of the other pictures are neat too.


 I meant to post this but just found that I hadn't. Pastel Tortie said they might actually be from South America. It's an interesting subject. I thought the grasshopper I saw looked like a native species to Florida but maybe they aren't.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The high temperatures, coupled with intermitent rains, have helped ripen our first RIPE FIGS! This is an interesting green skin variety, with a very sweet taste!

You can see the sweetness!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The high temperatures, coupled with intermitent rains, have helped ripen our first RIPE FIGS! This is an interesting green skin variety, with a very sweet taste!
> 
> You can see the sweetness!
> 
> View attachment 275980
> View attachment 275981


Those look like a really good fruit to use like dates in an oatmeal bar cookie. The only cookie I've had with figs is a Fig Newton. Fresh figs would be so much better.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> They have delicious cakes
> 
> A small hotel that I stayed in when I went to Italy was the background to a picture of Hitler and the Italian dictator who I can’t spell his name properly.


 The name of the Italian dictator is "Mussolini". Look here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benito_Mussolini


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> All you have to do is put a few things in there... which Opo will arrange and rearrange to his liking!


I have been watching him explore and I think he zoned in on his basking spot. So I will go to the landscape place that has a pile of stones in the back that are throw aways. Need a bigger stone.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’m sorry but I had to buy one at the zoo yesterday.......I couldn’t help myself
> 
> View attachment 275967


My son just bought a Columbus Zoo family membership. If I find one simalar I'm buying it and I really don't like doodads and more stuff to clean...


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Any one know what tort this i
> 
> I think it’s a South American grass hopper.


It looked like one I saw in southwest Florida in the wild. That one I read was native. But it's possibly more widespread or in South America too. The one I saw was about 4 inches long. I have a picture but will have to figure out how to post it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark you ate TORTS. @Yvonne G you need to ban Mark from TFO. I am headed to his place right now to rescue his torts.


And now I've seen that he has fresh figs to add to his tort shells...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's a really complicated question because of all the different types of pain I've been through. Pulled muscles, fractured knee cap, 2 broken ribs, carpal tunnel, "growing pains" but I'm 65 years old...etc etc etc. I've just found that if I can wait it out, with my faith, it will stop in a split second. I don't think that's the way for everyone. Other types of pain, one that's getting on my nerves, I will take A Tylenol or by prescription Tylenol. Also if I'm not in pain, I'll just reinjure myself and make stuff worse. So for me, It's better if I can wait it out...and move at tortoise pace...


I can relate. When a clinician ask me where my pain is. Its easier to say where it isn't. Sounds like you banged around like a bumper car all your life like me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I meant to post this but just found that I hadn't. Pastel Tortie said they might actually be from South America. It's an interesting subject. I thought the grasshopper I saw looked like a native species to Florida but maybe they aren't.


Apparently the Lubber Grasshopper IS native to Florida, but I never saw one in my part of Florida until around 10 years ago. They're huge, and freakish, and hard to kill.  They sure act more like an invasive than a native species.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> I can relate. When a clinician ask me where my pain is. Its easier to say where it isn't. Sounds like you banged around like a bumper car all your life like me.


Okay, you two... @Ray--Opo and @Cathie G need to leave the playing bumper cars to the tortoises.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark you ate TORTS. @Yvonne G you need to ban Mark from TFO. I am headed to his place right now to rescue his torts.


Ok I think I am near @Maro2Bear house. I have 3 houses to pick from. All have kayaks and cut up firewood. So I am going to let Opo out and let him sniff for remnants of tortoise poop.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I can relate. When a clinician ask me where my pain is. Its easier to say where it isn't. Sounds like you banged around like a bumper car all your life like me.


Yes and I'm still going too if I can keep from croaking...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Apparently the Lubber Grasshopper IS native to Florida, but I never saw one in my part of Florida until around 10 years ago. They're huge, and freakish, and hard to kill.  They sure act more like an invasive than a native species.


I just thought Ben's picture was interesting because maybe it was the same type I saw in Florida. I think he was at a zoo and snapped a picture and said it was South American. Maybe it's both.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I think I am near @Maro2Bear house. I have 3 houses to pick from. All have kayaks and cut up firewood. So I am going to let Opo out and let him sniff for remnants of tortoise poop.


He has a red paddle...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, you two... @Ray--Opo and @Cathie G need to leave the playing bumper cars to the tortoises.


Ok I'll try...if I'm going to play with a sully though I'll need a bumper car.


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> The name of the Italian dictator is "Mussolini". Look here:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benito_Mussolini


That’s the one, I always have trouble spelling his name.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The high temperatures, coupled with intermitent rains, have helped ripen our first RIPE FIGS! This is an interesting green skin variety, with a very sweet taste!
> 
> You can see the sweetness!
> 
> View attachment 275980
> View attachment 275981


Ooh yummy


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I think I am near @Maro2Bear house. I have 3 houses to pick from. All have kayaks and cut up firewood. So I am going to let Opo out and let him sniff for remnants of tortoise poop.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Bad!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Up early for a long road trip then an all day circumnavigation around Tilghman Island! Located south n east of here on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> The high temperatures, coupled with intermitent rains, have helped ripen our first RIPE FIGS! This is an interesting green skin variety, with a very sweet taste!
> 
> You can see the sweetness!
> 
> View attachment 275980
> View attachment 275981


Wow, mine are nowhere near ripening.


----------



## Ben02

We are home now, torts are ok. They marched towards me a send soon as I walked in to the room. 

“THE FOOD GOD RETURNS, REJOICE!!!”


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> We are home now, torts are ok. They marched towards me a send soon as I walked in to the room.
> 
> “THE FOOD GOD RETURNS, REJOICE!!!”


I think they missed their pet human
.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Did all you S. Cali make it out ok after the earthquake?


----------



## Blackdog1714

My brother is Santee-San Diego East and my mom lives in Sun City- Barely noticed any thing. It was centralized above LA so technically in Southern Cali, but don't tell somebody that from San Diego!


----------



## Bee62

*Big babies are sleeping.... Pssst.... don`t disturb them....*


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, mine are nowhere near ripening.



I see there are earthquakes in california are you ok yvonne??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, mine are nowhere near ripening.


Did you feel the earthquakes? I'm not sure how close you are. In my state I've only felt a couple over my whole life..


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> I see there are earthquakes in california are you ok yvonne??





Cathie G said:


> Did you feel the earthquakes? I'm not sure how close you are. In my state I've only felt a couple over my whole life..



Last night I was sitting in my recliner and I thought Misty was licking herself and bumping my chair making it rock, so I poked her. Later as I watched the news I realized it was the 7.1 earthquake that was making my chair move. We're too far north of the epicenter for it to have caused any problems here where I am.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I think I am near @Maro2Bear house. I have 3 houses to pick from. All have kayaks and cut up firewood. So I am going to let Opo out and let him sniff for remnants of tortoise poop.


This is hilarious, have you ever thought about signing Opo up to become a rescue tort? He could replace those dogs who rescue people after a avalanche and he could have a little alcohol bottle round his neck

Little to cold for him though.


----------



## Ben02

Ben02 said:


> This is hilarious, have you ever thought about signing Opo up to become a rescue tort? He could replace those dogs who rescue people after a avalanche and he could have a little alcohol bottle round his neck
> 
> Little to cold for him though.


Looks like he’s got the job. (I’ve got to much time on my hands at the moment)


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The high temperatures, coupled with intermitent rains, have helped ripen our first RIPE FIGS! This is an interesting green skin variety, with a very sweet taste!
> 
> You can see the sweetness!
> 
> View attachment 275980
> View attachment 275981



Oh yum! I love figs!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad!


[emoji8] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Up early for a long road trip then an all day circumnavigation around Tilghman Island! Located south n east of here on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Have a great Saturday all.
> 
> View attachment 275987


Did you have fun?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> We are home now, torts are ok. They marched towards me a send soon as I walked in to the room.
> 
> “THE FOOD GOD RETURNS, REJOICE!!!”


Welcome home. !!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> That’s the one, I always have trouble spelling his name.



Oh come on. A youngster your age can google, copy and paste like us wrinklies, surely?! [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> *Big babies are sleeping.... Pssst.... don`t disturb them....*
> 
> View attachment 275996


You have a camera. They are awesome to have.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> We are home now, torts are ok. They marched towards me a send soon as I walked in to the room.
> 
> “THE FOOD GOD RETURNS, REJOICE!!!”



Welcome home!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. 

My training went well. I got pooped on... of course!

It was a very busy 4 hours feeding young birds and cleaning out enclosures with a couple of minutes spent watching baby badgers at play. 

We had everything from teeny nestling wrens, via sparrows, t-its, starlings and thrushes and blackbirds to crows and jays. 

I am back again for the early shift on Monday. 

Yesterday, JoesDad and I went to Wimbledon. We had seats on court 1 and saw Serena Williams beat Julia Goerges of Germany, then our own Jo Konta beat Sloane Stephens (USA) and finally Joao Sousa (Portugal) beat GB’s Dan Evans. 

The last match had the best tennis. It was a shame someone had to lose. 





Now we are heading to the outlaws as MiL had her birthday last week. Hopefully she’s in a good mood


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Oh come on. A youngster your age can google, copy and paste like us wrinklies, surely?! [emoji6][emoji23]


Yeh I could do that but..... youngsters my age can’t be bothered sometimes, we are extremely lazy


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Last night I was sitting in my recliner and I thought Misty was licking herself and bumping my chair making it rock, so I poked her. Later as I watched the news I realized it was the 7.1 earthquake that was making my chair move. We're too far north of the epicenter for it to have caused any problems here where I am.


[emoji33] Glad that is all you felt.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> My training went well. I got pooped on... of course!
> 
> It was a very busy 4 hours feeding young birds and cleaning out enclosures with a couple of minutes spent watching baby badgers at play.
> 
> We had everything from teeny nestling wrens, via sparrows, t-its, starlings and thrushes and blackbirds to crows and jays.
> 
> I am back again for the early shift on Monday.
> 
> Yesterday, JoesDad and I went to Wimbledon. We had seats on court 1 and saw Serena Williams beat Julia Goerges of Germany, then our own Jo Konta beat Sloane Stephens (USA) and finally Joao Sousa (Portugal) beat GB’s Dan Evans.
> 
> The last match had the best tennis. It was a shame someone had to lose.
> View attachment 276026
> 
> View attachment 276027
> 
> 
> Now we are heading to the outlaws as MiL had her birthday last week. Hopefully she’s in a good mood


Wow you sure have been busy. Did you enjoy your training?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yeh I could do that but..... youngsters my age can’t be bothered sometimes, we are extremely lazy


[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


Yep, it’s terrible 

Unless it’s anything to do with torts, I’m lazy


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Yeh I could do that but..... youngsters my age can’t be bothered sometimes, we are extremely lazy



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow you sure have been busy. Did you enjoy your training?


Loved it [emoji4][emoji7]


JoesMum said:


> Now we are heading to the outlaws as MiL had her birthday last week. Hopefully she’s in a good mood


There’s always hope * sigh * It’s painful at the moment. Thankfully not directed at us


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Did you have fun?



Long hot day yesterday. We paddled 10.5 miles, half in pretty heavy swells 3-5 feet, but no breaking waves. It was calm when we started, but the open water crossings can really get churned up, especially in the afternoons when thunderstorms start rolling in.

The Route




The Collage




One for @Kristoff


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> My training went well. I got pooped on... of course!
> 
> It was a very busy 4 hours feeding young birds and cleaning out enclosures with a couple of minutes spent watching baby badgers at play.
> 
> We had everything from teeny nestling wrens, via sparrows, t-its, starlings and thrushes and blackbirds to crows and jays.
> 
> I am back again for the early shift on Monday.
> 
> Yesterday, JoesDad and I went to Wimbledon. We had seats on court 1 and saw Serena Williams beat Julia Goerges of Germany, then our own Jo Konta beat Sloane Stephens (USA) and finally Joao Sousa (Portugal) beat GB’s Dan Evans.
> 
> The last match had the best tennis. It was a shame someone had to lose.
> View attachment 276026
> 
> View attachment 276027
> 
> 
> Now we are heading to the outlaws as MiL had her birthday last week. Hopefully she’s in a good mood



No video of Badgers at play??? My heart is broken!!! Lol! I’m just jealous that you have such an establishment near you that you can help with 

Good luck at the in laws [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, all!



Good morning Yvonne!! I sure hope your chair sits still for you today .. I have never felt an earthquake but I think it would scare the bejeezus out of me!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Long hot day yesterday. We paddled 10.5 miles, half in pretty heavy swells 3-5 feet, but no breaking waves. It was calm when we started, but the open water crossings can really get churned up, especially in the afternoons when thunderstorms start rolling in.
> 
> The Route
> 
> View attachment 276033
> 
> 
> The Collage
> 
> View attachment 276034
> 
> 
> One for @Kristoff
> 
> View attachment 276035



That’s super nice! I think I’ve finally talked my hubby into kayaking with me. We had the boat out on caddo lake subsidiary on Friday. The water was very high with a nice current and he actually mentioned that it might be a good time for us to explore in kayaks. . (He doesn’t want to have to paddle much so it would be a down-stream trip only) your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Ben02

Here’s a Australian green mantis (forgot to share with you) 

I love mantises but I’ve never kept one before, their very short life span kinda puts me off the idea.


----------



## EllieMay

http://www.caddolake.com/history.htm


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> http://www.caddolake.com/history.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276038
> View attachment 276039
> View attachment 276040
> View attachment 276041


Do you see any gators there? Or do they not live in that area?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Womens FIFA World Cup final just started...! Tune in. USA vs The Netherlands


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You have a camera. They are awesome to have.


Yes it is ! Since my "babies" are not longer living in my living room I must observe them with a camera.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Womens FIFA World Cup final just started...! Tune in. USA vs The Netherlands


Usually I would route against the US as they beat the UK (same thing last year during the men’s World Cup) but as most of you friendly folks are from the US, I stand with the USA!!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Long hot day yesterday. We paddled 10.5 miles, half in pretty heavy swells 3-5 feet, but no breaking waves. It was calm when we started, but the open water crossings can really get churned up, especially in the afternoons when thunderstorms start rolling in.
> 
> The Route
> 
> View attachment 276033
> 
> 
> The Collage
> 
> View attachment 276034
> 
> 
> One for @Kristoff
> 
> View attachment 276035


The route looks long.


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Do you see any gators there? Or do they not live in that area?



We have a few but they are not thickly populated here like in other areas... I didn’t see any on this ride. There are a few other places we go where the water is smaller and the probability of sighting one is much higher.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> No video of Badgers at play??? My heart is broken!!! Lol! I’m just jealous that you have such an establishment near you that you can help with
> 
> Good luck at the in laws [emoji6]



I’m not allowed my phone in use while at work  

Maybe when I have been there a bit longer, I’ll work out how strictly that’s enforced! I don’t want to push my luck just yet!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> http://www.caddolake.com/history.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276038
> View attachment 276039
> View attachment 276040
> View attachment 276041



That looks lovely


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hope this guy isnt a TFO member - 

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/...e-allegany.html#click=https://t.co/jMN1bQKFxG

*The authorities seized 292 animals, including two box and two painted turtles, six snapping turtles, six Gila monsters (a type of lizard), 17 bog turtles, 28 Blanding’s turtles, 53 wood turtles and 184 spotted turtles. Investigators also seized 20 boxes of turtle eggs.*


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> We have a few but they are not thickly populated here like in other areas... I didn’t see any on this ride. There are a few other places we go where the water is smaller and the probability of sighting one is much higher.



....but when in Florida....a lot more of them to see. Here’s a little guy basking a few feet from my kayak as I went quietly by..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Yeh I could do that but..... youngsters my age can’t be bothered sometimes, we are extremely lazy


Autocorrect probably knows how to spell that name...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Usually I would route against the US as they beat the UK (same thing last year during the men’s World Cup) but as most of you friendly folks are from the US, I stand with the USA!!!


Yeah, we Americans start to grow in you, after a while...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> ....but when in Florida....a lot more of them to see. Here’s a little guy basking a few feet from my kayak as I went quietly by..
> 
> View attachment 276050


Little? Once it approaches four feet long, you don't call it little any more. It might get offended!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I’m not allowed my phone in use while at work
> 
> Maybe when I have been there a bit longer, I’ll work out how strictly that’s enforced! I don’t want to push my luck just yet!



I totally understand! You are doing an amazing thing even if you can’t share pics[emoji6]. But I’ll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## EllieMay

Trying to imitate a tortoise maybe???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope this guy isnt a TFO member -
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/...e-allegany.html#click=https://t.co/jMN1bQKFxG
> 
> *The authorities seized 292 animals, including two box and two painted turtles, six snapping turtles, six Gila monsters (a type of lizard), 17 bog turtles, 28 Blanding’s turtles, 53 wood turtles and 184 spotted turtles. Investigators also seized 20 boxes of turtle eggs.*


Same here. The article seems to home in on the Blanding's turtles, but I would be more concerned about the bog turtles, actually. Blanding's turtles aren't cheap, but they are available in the pet trade. Bog turtles are another story. That many spotted turtles is a bit disconcerting, too, given the circumstances.

People like that are not making it any easier on USARK, either.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Autocorrect probably knows how to spell that name...


Yeah but it’s to much effort to click the button.....only joking, it’s didnt come up surprisingly


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, we Americans start to grow in you, after a while...


Yeah, you guys are alright i guess


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> ....but when in Florida....a lot more of them to see. Here’s a little guy basking a few feet from my kayak as I went quietly by..
> 
> View attachment 276050


Little guy. . . yeah, right! I guess you had your camera set on MAGNIFY!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Last night I was sitting in my recliner and I thought Misty was licking herself and bumping my chair making it rock, so I poked her. Later as I watched the news I realized it was the 7.1 earthquake that was making my chair move. We're too far north of the epicenter for it to have caused any problems here where I am.


That's about like what happened with me. The dishes rattled and that's about all. Then I heard there was an earthquake in a more southern state. Another time I was sitting cross legged on a chair visiting with family members. They all felt it but I didn't. They said it felt like a washing machine off balance. That was on the border of Ohio. But in the middle of Ohio once... My mother and I felt one. She started yelling at my younger brothers to stop jumping up and down upstairs. It was hilarious. For once they were innocent. From what I've read Ohio goes through a lot of them but not at the magnitude of when California goes through a biggy. I'm glad to see you didn't have to go through the worst of it.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone.
> 
> My training went well. I got pooped on... of course!
> 
> It was a very busy 4 hours feeding young birds and cleaning out enclosures with a couple of minutes spent watching baby badgers at play.
> 
> We had everything from teeny nestling wrens, via sparrows, t-its, starlings and thrushes and blackbirds to crows and jays.
> 
> I am back again for the early shift on Monday.
> 
> Yesterday, JoesDad and I went to Wimbledon. We had seats on court 1 and saw Serena Williams beat Julia Goerges of Germany, then our own Jo Konta beat Sloane Stephens (USA) and finally Joao Sousa (Portugal) beat GB’s Dan Evans.
> 
> The last match had the best tennis. It was a shame someone had to lose.
> View attachment 276026
> 
> View attachment 276027
> 
> 
> Now we are heading to the outlaws as MiL had her birthday last week. Hopefully she’s in a good mood


You have to post us all the info about feeding the babies just in case. Sometimes it could take a day to get the help that they need in a timely manner. I think the CDR knows to try and help them just stay safe and let the parents do their job or put them back in the nest. But...it doesn't hurt to know what to do in an emergency.


----------



## Momof4

Good day CDR!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Good day CDR!!



Hey Kathy! Hope your enjoying a lazy Sunday. Is your tortoise yard all finished yet? And how are the fig cuttings doing? I’ve got plenty of fruit now but the squirrels will steal them before they can get ripe. Same with my blackberries...[emoji35]. Son and & planted some late cucumbers on Thursday and they sprouted this morning... this is huge for me!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Hey Kathy! Hope your enjoying a lazy Sunday. Is your tortoise yard all finished yet? And how are the fig cuttings doing? I’ve got plenty of fruit now but the squirrels will steal them before they can get ripe. Same with my blackberries...[emoji35]. Son and & planted some late cucumbers on Thursday and they sprouted this morning... this is huge for me!!!



Darn squirrels! They’re cute,,,,but very mischievious!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn squirrels! They’re cute,,,,but very mischievious!





I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, but I was one proud momma this day. We are very much over populated here and these squirrels were cleaned and cooked... 
Daughter did me a huge favor, not to mention proved a steady shot)


----------



## Cathie G

Doe


Ben02 said:


> Here’s a Australian green mantis (forgot to share with you)
> 
> I love mantises but I’ve never kept one before, their very short life span kinda puts me off the idea.


Does the UK have praying mantis? I didn't know Australia had them. I love them too. They live in my backyard and come out of their cocoons yearly. They need plants to hide out on and lots of bugs...my yard sure can supply that.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> ....but when in Florida....a lot more of them to see. Here’s a little guy basking a few feet from my kayak as I went quietly by..
> 
> View attachment 276050


A LITTLE GUY ????? Big enough to scare me as much that I wouldn`t want to pass by....


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Trying to imitate a tortoise maybe???


No. Waiting and hoping for some treats from you ....


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> A LITTLE GUY ????? Big enough to scare me as much that I wouldn`t want to pass by....



Lol... I’m brash but gotta admit, I’m not sure I could get so close in a kayak[emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276078
> 
> I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, but I was one proud momma this day. We are very much over populated here and these squirrels were cleaned and cooked...
> Daughter did me a huge favor, not to mention proved a steady shot)


Squirrels cooked ???? Very strange !


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Good day CDR!!


Hello Kathy ! Good to not see you in the dark.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope this guy isnt a TFO member -
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/...e-allegany.html#click=https://t.co/jMN1bQKFxG
> 
> *The authorities seized 292 animals, including two box and two painted turtles, six snapping turtles, six Gila monsters (a type of lizard), 17 bog turtles, 28 Blanding’s turtles, 53 wood turtles and 184 spotted turtles. Investigators also seized 20 boxes of turtle eggs.*


I'm only saying this because I doubt that a person like that is humble enough to stick his neck out enough to join. Not to mention he thinks he knows everything already. I did however ask a petland employee a question once and I'm almost positive she got her answer for me from the TFO. After I joined I found that answer here again. I don't think she was a member either. I wish she would have shared the TFO website with me so that I could have joined sooner.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Squirrels cooked ???? Very strange !



I knew that would come up... lots of old timers around here like fried squirrel or squirrel mulligan... you can’t buy it so it’s pretty special to those who were raised by it. 
https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/squirrel-mulligan-81129


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Squirrels cooked ???? Very strange !



They taste better cooked


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276078
> 
> I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, but I was one proud momma this day. We are very much over populated here and these squirrels were cleaned and cooked...
> Daughter did me a huge favor, not to mention proved a steady shot)


How does she always find the cutest shoes?...


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I knew that would come up... lots of old timers around here like fried squirrel or squirrel mulligan... you can’t buy it so it’s pretty special to those who were raised by it.
> https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/squirrel-mulligan-81129


Why not. I would try and taste it. Eating other wild animals like hare is similiar, why not squirrels.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> They taste better cooked


I eat raw meat but a squirrel I would not eat raw Better cooked ....
Lena @Kristoff loves meat too. Would you eat squirrels ?


----------



## Bee62




----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> How does she always find the cutest shoes?...



She doesn’t get it from me [emoji85]


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Good night sweathearts out there in the dark. It is already MONDAY in Germany.
Have to catch some sleep..... 
Good night my friends.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More opportunities for UK folks to volunteer


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> This is hilarious, have you ever thought about signing Opo up to become a rescue tort? He could replace those dogs who rescue people after a avalanche and he could have a little alcohol bottle round his neck
> 
> Little to cold for him though.


The problem is who or what needed to be rescued would have to smell like poo


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Looks like he’s got the job. (I’ve got to much time on my hands at the moment)


That's a great pic.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo's new bath tub. Didn't take to long for him to christen it.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Hey Kathy! Hope your enjoying a lazy Sunday. Is your tortoise yard all finished yet? And how are the fig cuttings doing? I’ve got plenty of fruit now but the squirrels will steal them before they can get ripe. Same with my blackberries...[emoji35]. Son and & planted some late cucumbers on Thursday and they sprouted this morning... this is huge for me!!!



I did have a quiet Sunday. Hubby is in China and I didn’t do much at all and skipped the grocery store!

The tort yard is pretty much done but haven’t worked on watering holes.l yet. 

My figs didn’t make it. I was so bummed. I’m going to buy one. 
I bought two grape vines for $3 each. I still need to plant them though.

Wow, your cucumbers grew fast!! 
I hope you keep those critters away! 
I have yellow squash growing.


----------



## Momof4

Bee62 said:


> Hello Kathy ! Good to not see you in the dark.



Hello to you!!!! I hope you’re well!!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276078
> 
> I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, but I was one proud momma this day. We are very much over populated here and these squirrels were cleaned and cooked...
> Daughter did me a huge favor, not to mention proved a steady shot)



She did good!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's about like what happened with me. The dishes rattled and that's about all. Then I heard there was an earthquake in a more southern state. Another time I was sitting cross legged on a chair visiting with family members. They all felt it but I didn't. They said it felt like a washing machine off balance. That was on the border of Ohio. But in the middle of Ohio once... My mother and I felt one. She started yelling at my younger brothers to stop jumping up and down upstairs. It was hilarious. For once they were innocent. From what I've read Ohio goes through a lot of them but not at the magnitude of when California goes through a biggy. I'm glad to see you didn't have to go through the worst of it.



My only earthquake experience was in Iceland. JoesDad and I were sat on the ground watching the sea on a glorious day when it sounded and felt like a big truck was tipping a load of rocks close by. Except there was no truck... and in an instant it had passed!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276078
> 
> I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, but I was one proud momma this day. We are very much over populated here and these squirrels were cleaned and cooked...
> Daughter did me a huge favor, not to mention proved a steady shot)



I am SO not offended. They do much damage to property ... including our home a few years back. They’re not native here, some idiot introduced them from the USA a century or so ago, they have severely affected our native red squirrel and they’re classed as vermin. 

The wildlife rescue where I am volunteering won’t help them if they’re injured, just euthenise them. If they did help them recover, they cannot release them back into the wild by law.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Doe
> 
> Does the UK have praying mantis? I didn't know Australia had them. I love them too. They live in my backyard and come out of their cocoons yearly. They need plants to hide out on and lots of bugs...my yard sure can supply that.



No we don’t. It’s too cold. But I have found them in France.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Squirrels cooked ???? Very strange !



I ate them in a restaurant while we were in a restaurant in the Lake District earlier this year.


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. I am up bright and early to go bird feeding. Not see you later


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Doe
> 
> Does the UK have praying mantis? I didn't know Australia had them. I love them too. They live in my backyard and come out of their cocoons yearly. They need plants to hide out on and lots of bugs...my yard sure can supply that.


There are not any mantises in the UK unfortunately. I don’t know whether the climate is inappropriate for them but there is a rare European mantis in some parts of Europe.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo's new bath tub. Didn't take to long for him to christen it.
> View attachment 276113


Lovely ! A kiddie pool for a kiddie tortoise.


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Hello to you!!!! I hope you’re well!!


Yes, thanks I am well.  Hope you`re too.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> My only earthquake experience was in Iceland. JoesDad and I were sat on the ground watching the sea on a glorious day when it sounded and felt like a big truck was tipping a load of rocks close by. Except there was no truck... and in an instant it had passed!


On the seashore I would fear a tsunami after an earthquake.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I am SO not offended. They do much damage to property ... including our home a few years back. They’re not native here, some idiot introduced them from the USA a century or so ago, they have severely affected our native red squirrel and they’re classed as vermin.
> 
> The wildlife rescue where I am volunteering won’t help them if they’re injured, just euthenise them. If they did help them recover, they cannot release them back into the wild by law.


It is the same situation in Germany. The "American Squirrels" extrude the smaller native red squirrels.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I ate them in a restaurant while we were in a restaurant in the Lake District earlier this year.


How do they taste ? Like chicken ?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am up bright and early to go bird feeding. Not see you later


Hmm, bird feeding in summer ?
When we would have more natural gardens / properties there were no need to feed them in summer but because more and more properties look like stone deserts, birds find no food and place to nest.  It is the same in Germany. Grass is cut like on a golf course, no flowers for insects, no hedges or bushes for birds.... A garden must be "clean" these days. My garden and property is not clean. I have a lot of birds nesting here. I let native plants grow and bloom. Wild bees and bumblebees are finding food. Many different species of insects living in my garden too. Enough food for birds. A bunch of sparrows eating daily my chicken food too. That`s my little contribution to nature, birds and insects.


----------



## Bee62

Last night I had an awful scary dream:
https://giphy.com/gifs/banana-sTYRCWgb4Kcmc/tile


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. I am up bright and early to go bird feeding. Not see you later



Have fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, bird feeding in summer ?
> When we would have more natural gardens / properties there were no need to feed them in summer but because more and more properties look like stone deserts, birds find no food and place to nest.  It is the same in Germany. Grass is cut like on a golf course, no flowers for insects, no hedges or bushes for birds.... A garden must be "clean" these days. My garden and property is not clean. I have a lot of birds nesting here. I let native plants grow and bloom. Wild bees and bumblebees are finding food. Many different species of insects living in my garden too. Enough food for birds. A bunch of sparrows eating daily my chicken food too. That`s my little contribution to nature, birds and insects.




@JoesMum is off “feeding” baby birds at the Animal Rescue where she is now training and volunteering.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> @JoesMum is off “feeding” baby birds at the Animal Rescue where she is now training and volunteering.


Ah, okay baby birds in an animal rescue. I understand. Thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Long hot day yesterday. We paddled 10.5 miles, half in pretty heavy swells 3-5 feet, but no breaking waves. It was calm when we started, but the open water crossings can really get churned up, especially in the afternoons when thunderstorms start rolling in.
> 
> The Route
> 
> View attachment 276033
> 
> 
> The Collage
> 
> View attachment 276034
> 
> 
> One for @Kristoff
> 
> View attachment 276035


We actually had a nice warm day yesterday too. But today was cold again.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Loved it [emoji4][emoji7]
> 
> There’s always hope * sigh * It’s painful at the moment. Thankfully not directed at us


So glad you loved it. Although if you had said anything else I would have been very surprised.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s super nice! I think I’ve finally talked my hubby into kayaking with me. We had the boat out on caddo lake subsidiary on Friday. The water was very high with a nice current and he actually mentioned that it might be a good time for us to explore in kayaks. . (He doesn’t want to have to paddle much so it would be a down-stream trip only) your pictures are gorgeous!


Awe awwww I think someone has caught the bug.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ....but when in Florida....a lot more of them to see. Here’s a little guy basking a few feet from my kayak as I went quietly by..
> 
> View attachment 276050


That guy is not so quiet.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Trying to imitate a tortoise maybe???


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> How do they taste ? Like chicken ?



I only like them if they are fried (overly crisp) fillets.. to me, they are a darker, greasier type meat...


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good day CDR!!


Hi' Ya lovely Lady.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey Kathy! Hope your enjoying a lazy Sunday. Is your tortoise yard all finished yet? And how are the fig cuttings doing? I’ve got plenty of fruit now but the squirrels will steal them before they can get ripe. Same with my blackberries...[emoji35]. Son and & planted some late cucumbers on Thursday and they sprouted this morning... this is huge for me!!!


Yayyy on the sprouts. [emoji3]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Last night I had an awful scary dream:
> https://giphy.com/gifs/banana-sTYRCWgb4Kcmc/tile



OH THE HORROR[emoji28]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276078
> 
> I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, but I was one proud momma this day. We are very much over populated here and these squirrels were cleaned and cooked...
> Daughter did me a huge favor, not to mention proved a steady shot)


Well done daughter. And as long as they were cooked and eaten then I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## EllieMay

And a happy Monday back to all of you!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 276099
> View attachment 276100
> View attachment 276101


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Exactly


----------



## Reptilony

Ze image


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Lol... I’m brash but gotta admit, I’m not sure I could get so close in a kayak[emoji4]


In a pinch, one COULD use the kayak paddle as a weapon. If absolutely necessary.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'm only saying this because I doubt that a person like that is humble enough to stick his neck out enough to join. Not to mention he thinks he knows everything already. I did however ask a petland employee a question once and I'm almost positive she got her answer for me from the TFO. After I joined I found that answer here again. I don't think she was a member either. I wish she would have shared the TFO website with me so that I could have joined sooner.


I'm in favor of offering discounts or other incentives for active TFO accounts/members on purchases of turtles and tortoises. I don't breed or sell any, at least not yet, but if I did... That's my line of thinking right now.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> They taste better cooked


Depends on who or what you're feeding them to...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> That guy is not so quiet.


More of the strong and silent type.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> In a pinch, one COULD use the kayak paddle as a weapon. If absolutely necessary.



Id be using my paddle to paddle backwards...and away. A paddle’s length too close! I was about 15 feet here....


----------



## Maro2Bear

We just had over 3 inches of rain in under an hour. Roads, tunnels, creeks all flooded!

The Storm Approaching



The Aftermath


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Id be using my paddle to paddle backwards...and away. A paddle’s length too close! I was about 15 feet here....


I agree... The more distance, the better. How long do you think that alligator was?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> How do they taste ? Like chicken ?



It was quite a strong flavoured meat. I can’t say it was something I would choose ahead of more regular meats.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had over 3 inches of rain in under an hour. Roads, tunnels, creeks all flooded!
> 
> The Storm Approaching
> View attachment 276135
> 
> 
> The Aftermath
> View attachment 276134



You get too much rain, Mark! That’s not good at all!


----------



## JoesMum

It was full on today. We were overrun with hedgehogs being admitted and my supervisor and I had to work round their cages to get to the birds. 

My favourite teeny baby wrens are doing well. They’re still less than an inch long, but pretty much fully feathered. We have to feed them every 15 minutes!

Shh! But I snuck some photos in the big aviaries today where the older birds are. 

In the corvid aviary. This lot are full of character! Jackdaws, magpies and jays.... and a very needy baby Carrion Crow that follows me everywhere. 



A jay in the corvid aviary



And in the song bird aviary - Blackbirds, Song Thrushes and Starlings at the moment. 

The starlings squawk loudly, but the thrushes just gently trill at you; it’s lovely. 



And a more adult blackbird in the aviary has been helping feed the youngsters. Their feeding instincts are very strong; they have been observed feeding goldfish in ponds as the orange mouth looks like a baby bird’s gape.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It was full on today. We were overrun with hedgehogs being admitted and my supervisor and I had to work round their cages to get to the birds.
> 
> My favourite teeny baby wrens are doing well. They’re still less than an inch long, but pretty much fully feathered. We have to feed them every 15 minutes!
> 
> Shh! But I snuck some photos in the big aviaries today where the older birds are.
> 
> In the corvid aviary. This lot are full of character! Jackdaws, magpies and jays.... and a very needy baby Carrion Crow that follows me everywhere.
> View attachment 276146
> 
> 
> A jay in the corvid aviary
> View attachment 276147
> 
> 
> And in the song bird aviary - Blackbirds, Song Thrushes and Starlings at the moment.
> 
> The starlings squawk loudly, but the thrushes just gently trill at you; it’s lovely.
> View attachment 276148
> 
> 
> And a more adult blackbird in the aviary has been helping feed the youngsters. Their feeding instincts are very strong; they have been observed feeding goldfish in ponds as the orange mouth looks like a baby bird’s gape.
> View attachment 276149



Wow! That’s special [emoji177]


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> It was full on today. We were overrun with hedgehogs being admitted and my supervisor and I had to work round their cages to get to the birds.
> 
> My favourite teeny baby wrens are doing well. They’re still less than an inch long, but pretty much fully feathered. We have to feed them every 15 minutes!
> 
> Shh! But I snuck some photos in the big aviaries today where the older birds are.
> 
> In the corvid aviary. This lot are full of character! Jackdaws, magpies and jays.... and a very needy baby Carrion Crow that follows me everywhere.
> View attachment 276146
> 
> 
> A jay in the corvid aviary
> View attachment 276147
> 
> 
> And in the song bird aviary - Blackbirds, Song Thrushes and Starlings at the moment.
> 
> The starlings squawk loudly, but the thrushes just gently trill at you; it’s lovely.
> View attachment 276148
> 
> 
> And a more adult blackbird in the aviary has been helping feed the youngsters. Their feeding instincts are very strong; they have been observed feeding goldfish in ponds as the orange mouth looks like a baby bird’s gape.
> View attachment 276149



I’m just catching up and saw your new endeavor!!
How fun to do something you love!!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had over 3 inches of rain in under an hour. Roads, tunnels, creeks all flooded!
> 
> The Storm Approaching
> View attachment 276135
> 
> 
> The Aftermath
> View attachment 276134



Oh wow!! 
That is awful and scary!!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> I’m just catching up and saw your new endeavor!!
> How fun to do something you love!!



I think I have found my “thing”. I can see this keeping me out of trouble for years to come


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo's new bath tub. Didn't take to long for him to christen it.
> View attachment 276113


Cool! I might try that with mine when it’s very warm, they will probably hate it at first as they always do with new things


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> My only earthquake experience was in Iceland. JoesDad and I were sat on the ground watching the sea on a glorious day when it sounded and felt like a big truck was tipping a load of rocks close by. Except there was no truck... and in an instant it had passed!


Could you see the northern lights in Iceland?
I would like to go somewhere other than Alaska to see the northern lights. I don't have anything against Alaska just want to go to a different country.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276078
> 
> I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, but I was one proud momma this day. We are very much over populated here and these squirrels were cleaned and cooked...
> Daughter did me a huge favor, not to mention proved a steady shot)


Cleaned and cooked. That's the part I like. If you are going to kill it and it is some game you can eat.. You should or find someone who will.
Great shooting!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Could you see the northern lights in Iceland?
> I would like to go somewhere other than Alaska to see the northern lights. I don't have anything against Alaska just want to go to a different country.



We did see them, yes. Obviously you have to have the right weather, but we hit clear skies when we went... late October. It was :censored: cold though! 

My daughter had good views of them in Grasslands National Park when she was working there. It’s in Canada, right on the border of Saskatchewan and Montana. They’re even visible in the UK (usually only the far north and not reliably), but on occasion they’re visible further south. Not as far south as where I live though!

Norway and Finland are reliable for seeing them too..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Lovely ! A kiddie pool for a kiddie tortoise.


I was at a store called Tractor Supply. My mind was set on some kind of tub that you would see on a farm. We walked passed these pools and my wife said what about this. I looked down,saw the pools and thought to myself. How many pools I have seen on TFO. I have a tendency to make things complicated for myself


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It was full on today. We were overrun with hedgehogs being admitted and my supervisor and I had to work round their cages to get to the birds.
> 
> My favourite teeny baby wrens are doing well. They’re still less than an inch long, but pretty much fully feathered. We have to feed them every 15 minutes!
> 
> Shh! But I snuck some photos in the big aviaries today where the older birds are.
> 
> In the corvid aviary. This lot are full of character! Jackdaws, magpies and jays.... and a very needy baby Carrion Crow that follows me everywhere.
> View attachment 276146
> 
> 
> A jay in the corvid aviary
> View attachment 276147
> 
> 
> And in the song bird aviary - Blackbirds, Song Thrushes and Starlings at the moment.
> 
> The starlings squawk loudly, but the thrushes just gently trill at you; it’s lovely.
> View attachment 276148
> 
> 
> And a more adult blackbird in the aviary has been helping feed the youngsters. Their feeding instincts are very strong; they have been observed feeding goldfish in ponds as the orange mouth looks like a baby bird’s gape.
> View attachment 276149


How wonderful. Your volunteer job looks like a gift from God instead of a chore.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> We did see them, yes. Obviously you have to have the right weather, but we hit clear skies when we went... late October. It was :censored: cold though!
> 
> My daughter had good views of them in Grasslands National Park when she was working there. It’s in Canada, right on the border of Saskatchewan and Montana. They’re even visible in the UK (usually only the far north and not reliably), but on occasion they’re visible further south. Not as far south as where I live though!
> 
> Norway and Finland are reliable for seeing them too..


Thanks I only saw them once in Michigan. There was no color just waves of a white reflection.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Cool! I might try that with mine when it’s very warm, they will probably hate it at first as they always do with new things


Today I had to put a umbrella over Opo. He had been in the sun for a hr. When I put him in the pool after 20 minutes I felt I should cover him.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Could you see the northern lights in Iceland?
> I would like to go somewhere other than Alaska to see the northern lights. I don't have anything against Alaska just want to go to a different country.


I actually got to see the northern lights once in Ohio of all places. I didn't know what I had witnessed because who would think that a person could see that in Ohio. I learned later on the news, that the northern lights had been visible only because of unique cloud or weather things that went on. I felt blessed before I knew what I'd seen.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I actually got to see the northern lights once in Ohio of all places. I didn't know what I had witnessed because who would think that a person could see that in Ohio. I learned later on the news, that the northern lights had been visible only because of unique cloud or weather things that went on. I felt blessed before I knew what I'd seen.


I was like you at first I thought some terrestrial invasion. Went to work the next day and told a friend of mine about it. He told me what it was while laughing.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was like you at first I thought some tereastal invasion. Went to work the next day and told a friend of mine about it. He told me what it was while laughing.


I think they can invade my space anytime they want. It was really beautiful...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hmm, bird feeding in summer ?
> When we would have more natural gardens / properties there were no need to feed them in summer but because more and more properties look like stone deserts, birds find no food and place to nest.  It is the same in Germany. Grass is cut like on a golf course, no flowers for insects, no hedges or bushes for birds.... A garden must be "clean" these days. My garden and property is not clean. I have a lot of birds nesting here. I let native plants grow and bloom. Wild bees and bumblebees are finding food. Many different species of insects living in my garden too. Enough food for birds. A bunch of sparrows eating daily my chicken food too. That`s my little contribution to nature, birds and insects.


Yes and oldtimers here in the US used to carry their scraps to the very back of their property and dump it daily. Now we have landfills full of rotting stuff. When I watch people mow the same spot over and over and over again until there is nothing but dirt flying..I wonder. If I happen to see them having to resod their yard with grass...I have to laugh.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That guy is not so quiet.


He is fed, eating another kayaker before .....


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Monday everyone!


Happy Tuesday, Yvonne


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yes and oldtimers here in the US used to carry their scraps to the very back of their property and dump it daily. Now we have landfills full of rotting stuff. When I watch people mow the same spot over and over and over again until there is nothing but dirt flying..I wonder. If I happen to see them having to resod their yard with grass...I have to laugh.


Concrete painted green makes a lovely backyard .....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had over 3 inches of rain in under an hour. Roads, tunnels, creeks all flooded!
> 
> The Storm Approaching
> View attachment 276135
> 
> 
> The Aftermath
> View attachment 276134


OMG !


----------



## AZtortMom

Bee62 said:


> Congrats that this nice cat has adopted you ! She will bring much fun in your life. Do you mean she has no owner ?



Nope, no owner


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> I think I have found my “thing”. I can see this keeping me out of trouble for years to come


A nice and reasonable "work" to spend time. I would love that too.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Nope, no owner


Now she owns you ! Congrats. Cats are so lovely creatures.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> I was at a store called Tractor Supply. My mind was set on some kind of tub that you would see on a farm. We walked passed these pools and my wife said what about this. I looked down,saw the pools and thought to myself. How many pools I have seen on TFO. I have a tendency to make things complicated for myself


But Opo seems to like your inspirations.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Today I had to put a umbrella over Opo. He had been in the sun for a hr. When I put him in the pool after 20 minutes I felt I should cover him.
> View attachment 276154


Not that he get`s a sunburn ....


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]


Monday ??? You`re too late or too early. In Germany it is Tuesday since 1 hour and 38 minutes.


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 276158


These eyes ! I had to giggle ....


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> No we don’t. It’s too cold. But I have found them in France.


That's pretty neat that you could spot them. I don't always spot them in my backyard because they blend in so well with the plants. Sometimes my grandchildren have to point them out for me...which only means I may have taught them something.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 276158



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]priceless!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Monday ??? You`re too late or too early. In Germany it is Tuesday since 1 hour and 38 minutes.



It’s still Monday in Texas too. Only 7pm on Monday so far


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It’s still Monday in Texas too. Only 7pm on Monday so far


I know. I`ve made a joke. These different time zones are horrible....


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Happy Tuesday, Yvonne


That's what I was thinking. It's been such a crazy Monday...I started feeling like it was Tuesday. Or maybe I was just hoping for it.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Concrete painted green makes a lovely backyard .....


Well...then I have an ugly backyard. It's full of all this grass and bees, bugs and critters...and silly little toads that like coca cola cans.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Well...then I have an ugly backyard. It's full of all this grass and bees, bugs and critters...and silly little toads that like coca cola cans.


Oh my gosh ! How can you live with such an ugly backyard !


----------



## AZtortMom

Moe girl saying hi [emoji851][emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Ze image
> View attachment 276127


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> That guy is not so quiet.


Oops. That WAS supposed to read as ...not so little! [emoji85] Must have been more tired than I thought.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We just had over 3 inches of rain in under an hour. Roads, tunnels, creeks all flooded!
> 
> The Storm Approaching
> View attachment 276135
> 
> 
> The Aftermath
> View attachment 276134


Please please send all your rain to us. Our dams are only apparently 50 % full. Although we have been having way more rain than last year. So I don't understand why they are not fuller. Unless they are deliberately lying to us about the dams in order to scare us into using less water or something. [emoji15] mmmm PARANOID MUCH???


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was full on today. We were overrun with hedgehogs being admitted and my supervisor and I had to work round their cages to get to the birds.
> 
> My favourite teeny baby wrens are doing well. They’re still less than an inch long, but pretty much fully feathered. We have to feed them every 15 minutes!
> 
> Shh! But I snuck some photos in the big aviaries today where the older birds are.
> 
> In the corvid aviary. This lot are full of character! Jackdaws, magpies and jays.... and a very needy baby Carrion Crow that follows me everywhere.
> View attachment 276146
> 
> 
> A jay in the corvid aviary
> View attachment 276147
> 
> 
> And in the song bird aviary - Blackbirds, Song Thrushes and Starlings at the moment.
> 
> The starlings squawk loudly, but the thrushes just gently trill at you; it’s lovely.
> View attachment 276148
> 
> 
> And a more adult blackbird in the aviary has been helping feed the youngsters. Their feeding instincts are very strong; they have been observed feeding goldfish in ponds as the orange mouth looks like a baby bird’s gape.
> View attachment 276149


Oh Wow. That is so awesome. I can just see you having the time of your life. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I think I have found my “thing”. I can see this keeping me out of trouble for years to come


Yip, I can see it too.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Moe girl saying hi [emoji851][emoji217]
> View attachment 276173


Hi Moe.


----------



## CarolM

Caught up but have to start work now. So will chat later again.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Please please send all your rain to us. Our dams are only apparently 50 % full. Although we have been having way more rain than last year. So I don't understand why they are not fuller. Unless they are deliberately lying to us about the dams in order to scare us into using less water or something. [emoji15] mmmm PARANOID MUCH???



I suspect that, because it has been raining, people aren’t being as careful with their water use and so the dams are unable to fill properly


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I shall be flying around trying to get everything done before a lunch date with a friend.

It’s just gone 8am and the ironing is done. I need to go to the supermarket and the gym in the next 4 hours  Not see you later.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Well...then I have an ugly backyard. It's full of all this grass and bees, bugs and critters...and silly little toads that like coca cola cans.


Is the toad still residing there?


----------



## Ben02

Some of the torts are a little dehydrated, perhaps from my grandparents not keeping things as humid as I usually do in their enclosures but they did an amazing job nonetheless. Urates have the occasional small gritty specs which I had to have a good feel of them to find (disgusting I know) 

I prescribe extra soaks, some watery romaine lettuce and a bit of water melon to rehydrate them.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Moe girl saying hi [emoji851][emoji217]
> View attachment 276173



Hi Moe!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Please please send all your rain to us. Our dams are only apparently 50 % full. Although we have been having way more rain than last year. So I don't understand why they are not fuller. Unless they are deliberately lying to us about the dams in order to scare us into using less water or something. [emoji15] mmmm PARANOID MUCH???



On the rain. The weather folks calculated that our area here - the greater Washington DC area - received more than THREE BILLION GALLONS of rain water in yesterday’s morning storm! Pretty amazing. ( my rain barrel is full )


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I suspect that, because it has been raining, people aren’t being as careful with their water use and so the dams are unable to fill properly


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Some of the torts are a little dehydrated, perhaps from my grandparents not keeping things as humid as I usually do in their enclosures but they did an amazing job nonetheless. Urates have the occasional small gritty specs which I had to have a good feel of them to find (disgusting I know)
> 
> I prescribe extra soaks, some watery romaine lettuce and a bit of water melon to rehydrate them.


Don't forget the TLC as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> On the rain. The weather folks calculated that our area here - the greater Washington DC area - received more than THREE BILLION GALLONS of rain water in yesterday’s morning storm! Pretty amazing. ( my rain barrel is full )


( my rain barrel is full )[/QUOTE] NO KIDDING!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> ( my rain barrel is full )


 NO KIDDING!![/QUOTE]

I did my part to prevent flooding!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> NO KIDDING!!



I did my part to prevent flooding![/QUOTE]
And a darn good job you did too. How is your hibiscus handling all the water?


----------



## Bee62

AZtortMom said:


> Moe girl saying hi [emoji851][emoji217]
> View attachment 276173


Hi, beautiful sully girl. She always looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I did my part to prevent flooding!


And a darn good job you did too. How is your hibiscus handling all the water?[/QUOTE]

Hibiscus is enjoying the heat and humidity and rain. Believe it or not, we had a recent stretch of about 2.5 weeks with NO RAIN and the grass and plants started to wilt and brown. I water potted outside plants daily. Then kaboom - floods and almost daily thunderstorms, and all is back green. Plenty of weeds as well.


----------



## Bee62

Hello friends. Colder weather in Germany. No outdoor time for the tortoises possible with these temps.
Wishing you all a great Tuesday. Hopefully not to read y`all in the evening.
Lots of love and greetings


----------



## Yvonne G

Another day! How are you all?


----------



## Ben02

AZtortMom said:


> Moe girl saying hi [emoji851][emoji217]
> View attachment 276173


Hello Moe!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And a darn good job you did too. How is your hibiscus handling all the water?



Hibiscus is enjoying the heat and humidity and rain. Believe it or not, we had a recent stretch of about 2.5 weeks with NO RAIN and the grass and plants started to wilt and brown. I water potted outside plants daily. Then kaboom - floods and almost daily thunderstorms, and all is back green. Plenty of weeds as well.[/QUOTE]
Nice, I actually thought that hibiscus were one of those plants that like water but not too much water and you guys have sure had enough of it. But I love your garden and how green it is.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. Colder weather in Germany. No outdoor time for the tortoises possible with these temps.
> Wishing you all a great Tuesday. Hopefully not to read y`all in the evening.
> Lots of love and greetings
> 
> 
> View attachment 276206


oohh A picture to colour in!!


----------



## Ben02

Extra bath today, it’s also very hot!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Another day! How are you all?


All good and you?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Extra bath today, it’s also very hot!


Love their sprawled look.


----------



## Ben02

I want to start growing hibiscus but I’ve got no idea where to start, what type to get and how much space I’d need.


----------



## Ben02

Wooh! We got some smooth urates from Marge this afternoon. It’s a bit messy as I inspected it thoroughly


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I want to start growing hibiscus but I’ve got no idea where to start, what type to get and how much space I’d need.


Mark seems to be the expert on growing plants. My one that I had was huge, but it has died quite a bit this year. But I also think that you can keep them a relatively decent size if you prune them down, that is if you don't have the space. And I hear the Rose of Sharon are the favorites. I like the ones with the double petals. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Mark seems to be the expert on growing plants. My one that I had was huge, but it has died quite a bit this year. But I also think that you can keep them a relatively decent size if you prune them down, that is if you don't have the space. And I hear the Rose of Sharon are the favorites. I like the ones with the double petals. They are all beautiful.


Are all hibiscus suitable for tort consumption?


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Love their sprawled look.


It is funny when they do that, however every single morning they get in a grump and start scrambling at the sides but they soon realise it’s not to bad


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Are all hibiscus suitable for tort consumption?


As far as I know yes. It is one of their favorite foods.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> It is funny when they do that, however every single morning they get in a grump and start scrambling at the sides but they soon realise it’s not to bad


Classic. [emoji23] [emoji23] Just like human babies.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Classic. [emoji23] [emoji23] Just like human babies.


Exactly, as soon as I put them in their eyes widen in shock. They look disgusted that a human woke them from their slumber and plunged them into a big chocolate bowl of doom! 

Those are the exact words from the mouth of Patty


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Mark seems to be the expert on growing plants. My one that I had was huge, but it has died quite a bit this year. But I also think that you can keep them a relatively decent size if you prune them down, that is if you don't have the space. And I hear the Rose of Sharon are the favorites. I like the ones with the double petals. They are all beautiful.



Yes....pruning is the key, especially for potted ones. Keeps them nice and bushy. So, in smaller pots, they easily get root bound and require heavy watering & fertilizer to bloom. If you don’t apply fertilizer, soon no blooms and only greens. 

Ben, do you have a conservatory where you could grow one during winter months?


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I want to start growing hibiscus but I’ve got no idea where to start, what type to get and how much space I’d need.



It will only grow as indoor plant here in the UK. It won’t survive our winters. You could try a a garden centre for sourcing one. Unfortunately, they will probably be grown with pesticides and fertilisers that are not good for your torts as they’re not grown for eating. 

You would need to wash all the compost off the roots, repot it and grow it on for at least a year and even then the systemic pesticides may well still be in the new growth.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. It’s not been aa good news week for my circle of friends and I visited two separately today.

The friend I had lunch with has been diagnosed with a tumour on her liver... they have yet to decide if it’s malignant. Other than that news, we had a good long chat and enjoyable lunch.

Last Friday, a friend I have known since I was a teenager had a cataract removed which was caused by the treatment she had following breast cancer. That has gone well.

Also last Friday, another friend had surgery for breast cancer. This is cancer that has recurred as she had the other breast removed ten years ago. She lives not far from the first friend so I popped in after lunch to see how she was doing.

She gave me news of a mutual friend who has had a horse riding accident. She was in the yard and a horse’s rein caught her ankle tipping her on the floor. She banged her head on the concrete and is in hospital following surgery on a fractured skull 

I am feeling thankful to be healthy and offering prayers to the gods for my friends.

On a happier note, this cuckoo chick has been admitted to the wildlife rescue so hopefully, I will get to feed him on Friday [emoji7]


----------



## Yvonne G

Rose of Sharon is in the hibiscus family and survives the cold winters by going dormant.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> It will only grow as indoor plant here in the UK. It won’t survive our winters. You could try a a garden centre for sourcing one. Unfortunately, they will probably be grown with pesticides and fertilisers that are not good for your torts as they’re not grown for eating.
> 
> You would need to wash all the compost off the roots, repot it and grow it on for at least a year and even then the systemic pesticides may well still be in the new growth.


Would growing from a seed be to long and painful?


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Would growing from a seed be to long and painful?



I have no idea. You would have to Google an answer. I am sure someone will have written a guide up!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Rose of Sharon is in the hibiscus family and survives the cold winters by going dormant.



How tolerant is it of prolonged wet and cold?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Would growing from a seed be to long and painful?



From seed would take some time. Id look to purchase one (or, better yet, find a friend who has them growing and look for babies near the main tree).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Would growing from a seed be to long and painful?


Hibiscus isn't the kind of thing you grow from seed. Hardy hibiscus is deciduous. It can be started from cuttings, so if you find an established one in somebody's garden, make friends!  Once in the ground and established, it just goes dormant in the winter, survives the cold and rain, and grows new leaves and flowers in the spring. 

Tropical hibiscus is evergreen. You would need to put it in a fairly large pot that can go outside during the warmer months, then bring it inside during the winter. Unless you have a conservatory, where it can reside all year.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Exactly, as soon as I put them in their eyes widen in shock. They look disgusted that a human woke them from their slumber and plunged them into a big chocolate bowl of doom!
> 
> Those are the exact words from the mouth of Patty


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> How tolerant is it of prolonged wet and cold?



Here, the outside ones just drop their leaves once frost and cold hit in late October, then are like this until Springtime. Often very cold, snow ice and rain. So, pretty darn hardy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hibiscus isn't the kind of thing you grow from seed. Hardy hibiscus is deciduous. It can be started from cuttings, so if you find an established one in somebody's garden, make friends!  Once in the ground and established, it just goes dormant in the winter, survives the cold and rain, and grows new leaves and flowers in the spring.
> 
> Tropical hibiscus is evergreen. You would need to put it in a fairly large pot that can go outside during the warmer months, then bring it inside during the winter. Unless you have a conservatory, where it can reside all year.



Exactly... hardy vs tropical hibiscus.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> How tolerant is it of prolonged wet and cold?


Rose of Sharon and other hardy hibiscus are temperate (vs. tropical). Well-established shrubs (to 6 ft tall or more) can handle snow.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s not been aa good news week for my circle of friends and I visited two separately today.
> 
> The friend I had lunch with has been diagnosed with a tumour on her liver... they have yet to decide if it’s malignant. Other than that news, we had a good long chat and enjoyable lunch.
> 
> Last Friday, a friend I have known since I was a teenager had a cataract removed which was caused by the treatment she had following breast cancer. That has gone well.
> 
> Also last Friday, another friend had surgery for breast cancer. This is cancer that has recurred as she had the other breast removed ten years ago. She lives not far from the first friend so I popped in after lunch to see how she was doing.
> 
> She gave me news of a mutual friend who has had a horse riding accident. She was in the yard and a horse’s rein caught her ankle tipping her on the floor. She banged her head on the concrete and is in hospital following surgery on a fractured skull
> 
> I am feeling thankful to be healthy and offering prayers to the gods for my friends.
> 
> On a happier note, this cuckoo chick has been admitted to the wildlife rescue so hopefully, I will get to feed him on Friday [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 276214


Wow. What terrible news for all your friends. But I hope you do get to feed the cuckoo chick.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> How tolerant is it of prolonged wet and cold?


My sister has many rose of sharon trees that she started several years ago from seeds 
that were sent to her by tortoisenerd in Tennessee. Where she lives is wet and rainy most of the time with snow and ice during the winters. Her several-years-old trees now are about 15'tall and growing and blooming to beat the band.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> How tolerant is it of prolonged wet and cold?


(She lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust)


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (She lives in Oregon, where people don't tan, they rust)


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s not been aa good news week for my circle of friends and I visited two separately today.
> 
> The friend I had lunch with has been diagnosed with a tumour on her liver... they have yet to decide if it’s malignant. Other than that news, we had a good long chat and enjoyable lunch.
> 
> Last Friday, a friend I have known since I was a teenager had a cataract removed which was caused by the treatment she had following breast cancer. That has gone well.
> 
> Also last Friday, another friend had surgery for breast cancer. This is cancer that has recurred as she had the other breast removed ten years ago. She lives not far from the first friend so I popped in after lunch to see how she was doing.
> 
> She gave me news of a mutual friend who has had a horse riding accident. She was in the yard and a horse’s rein caught her ankle tipping her on the floor. She banged her head on the concrete and is in hospital following surgery on a fractured skull
> 
> I am feeling thankful to be healthy and offering prayers to the gods for my friends.
> 
> On a happier note, this cuckoo chick has been admitted to the wildlife rescue so hopefully, I will get to feed him on Friday [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 276214



I may be scared to be friends with you !!! 
Seriously, I hope for better news for all of you soon. 

Adorable chicky!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly... hardy vs tropical hibiscus.



I suspect the ones we can buy are tropical. They’re all non hardy.


----------



## JoesMum

Some photos from my trail camera. We had 3 hedgehogs visiting regularly last year. This year we have one irregular visitor and he pitched up last night.



The daytime visitors include a grey squirrel (boo hiss!)



A very scratty juvenile magpie



A woodpigeon 



And I have lots of photos of blackbirds taking a bath [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Some photos from my trail camera. We had 3 hedgehogs visiting regularly last year. This year we have one irregular visitor and he pitched up last night.
> View attachment 276229
> 
> 
> The daytime visitors include a grey squirrel (boo hiss!)
> View attachment 276230
> 
> 
> A very scratty juvenile magpie
> View attachment 276231
> 
> 
> A woodpigeon
> View attachment 276232
> 
> 
> And I have lots of photos of blackbirds taking a bath [emoji16]
> View attachment 276233




Good snaps. Keep them coming.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 276158


Such a beautiful little cat. It's nice you found each other.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Moe girl saying hi [emoji851][emoji217]
> View attachment 276173


What a beautiful sweetie! Happiness shines from her face.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Another day! How are you all?


I finally got back on track and remembered all day that it's Tuesday. Haven't heard bangs and booms thank God.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I suspect the ones we can buy are tropical. They’re all non hardy.


They could also be considered invasive because they put out tons of baby plants. Maybe that's why you haven't seen them for sale in your country...but really I've only seen the little plants fairly close to the large established bush. Which is giving me ulterior motivation because there is several established plants in my neighbor's yard. I'd rather have that type instead of the double flower one that I have that's probably a hybrid. I've not tried transplanting them yet...


----------



## Maro2Bear

And of course there are cages for mantises! 


These unique net cages are must haves for anybody raising young mantises (including egg cases), caterpillars, butterflies and moths, stick-insects etc. These measure 17 X 17 X 17 inches. An attractive plastic viewing window covers one face of the cube, while the other 5 faces are net. The fine mesh and zipper combination keeps your pets in the cage, while preventing pests from entering from the outside. Unzip three edges (of one face of the cube) for easy opening and closing. Or, just unzip a few inches to drop in some fruit flies or to easily perform tank maintainence, etc. The cages are washable. Misting your pets is very easy as fine water droplets still pass through the mesh very easily.

https://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Large-White-Cube-Net-Mesh-Cage-bic868h.htm

Wifey was at our soon-to-be-sold house in Virginia today, and this little beetle of 4 inches was waiting at the door.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Is the toad still residing there?


The toad lives here but I haven't seen he/she lately. But just by chance I usually happen on the little ones living here in my yard. Their habits and what they like tell me which one it is. This is the second summer I've seen the little toad that enjoys sitting on or in the can bags next to the house. All the rest of the toads have lived in a lower part of our yard under the garage. I think they might be Fowler toads...but I'm not sure.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s not been aa good news week for my circle of friends and I visited two separately today.
> 
> The friend I had lunch with has been diagnosed with a tumour on her liver... they have yet to decide if it’s malignant. Other than that news, we had a good long chat and enjoyable lunch.
> 
> Last Friday, a friend I have known since I was a teenager had a cataract removed which was caused by the treatment she had following breast cancer. That has gone well.
> 
> Also last Friday, another friend had surgery for breast cancer. This is cancer that has recurred as she had the other breast removed ten years ago. She lives not far from the first friend so I popped in after lunch to see how she was doing.
> 
> She gave me news of a mutual friend who has had a horse riding accident. She was in the yard and a horse’s rein caught her ankle tipping her on the floor. She banged her head on the concrete and is in hospital following surgery on a fractured skull
> 
> I am feeling thankful to be healthy and offering prayers to the gods for my friends.
> 
> On a happier note, this cuckoo chick has been admitted to the wildlife rescue so hopefully, I will get to feed him on Friday [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 276214


I'm sorry yet cheered. And I'm sure you brought some cheer to your friends. A visit from a friend does wonders for someone going through stuff. Have so much fun! feeding that little baby.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello from me, after a busy weekend with impromptu family visitors and trying to catch up with myself. 
I'm also trying to catch up with your lives and news from the last few days but need more time to read the posts properly - I expect they're all worth a 'like', I'll get there eventually but now I'm up to a 4 day week in work I have to take myself off to the Land of Nod.
I hope everyone is well and I'll speak to you soon.
Nos da for now ad take care.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> oohh A picture to colour in!!


Yes !


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It will only grow as indoor plant here in the UK. It won’t survive our winters. You could try a a garden centre for sourcing one. Unfortunately, they will probably be grown with pesticides and fertilisers that are not good for your torts as they’re not grown for eating.
> 
> You would need to wash all the compost off the roots, repot it and grow it on for at least a year and even then the systemic pesticides may well still be in the new growth.


Only indoor plant in the UK ? I`ve got some hibiskus in my garden and they overlive German winters !


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Ze image
> View attachment 276127


They forgot to put the the in there.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Some photos from my trail camera. We had 3 hedgehogs visiting regularly last year. This year we have one irregular visitor and he pitched up last night.
> View attachment 276229
> 
> 
> The daytime visitors include a grey squirrel (boo hiss!)
> View attachment 276230
> 
> 
> A very scratty juvenile magpie
> View attachment 276231
> 
> 
> A woodpigeon
> View attachment 276232
> 
> 
> And I have lots of photos of blackbirds taking a bath [emoji16]
> View attachment 276233


How sweet. I love the fact that you have made your garden a safe haven for them all.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> They could also be considered invasive because they put out tons of baby plants. Maybe that's why you haven't seen them for sale in your country...but really I've only seen the little plants fairly close to the large established bush. Which is giving me ulterior motivation because there is several established plants in my neighbor's yard. I'd rather have that type instead of the double flower one that I have that's probably a hybrid. I've not tried transplanting them yet...


I love the double flowered ones. So much more yummy for the torts to eat.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And of course there are cages for mantises!
> 
> 
> These unique net cages are must haves for anybody raising young mantises (including egg cases), caterpillars, butterflies and moths, stick-insects etc. These measure 17 X 17 X 17 inches. An attractive plastic viewing window covers one face of the cube, while the other 5 faces are net. The fine mesh and zipper combination keeps your pets in the cage, while preventing pests from entering from the outside. Unzip three edges (of one face of the cube) for easy opening and closing. Or, just unzip a few inches to drop in some fruit flies or to easily perform tank maintainence, etc. The cages are washable. Misting your pets is very easy as fine water droplets still pass through the mesh very easily.
> 
> https://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Large-White-Cube-Net-Mesh-Cage-bic868h.htm
> 
> Wifey was at our soon-to-be-sold house in Virginia today, and this little beetle of 4 inches was waiting at the door.
> 
> 
> View attachment 276238


Interesting. Are you planning on keeping a mantis?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me, after a busy weekend with impromptu family visitors and trying to catch up with myself.
> I'm also trying to catch up with your lives and news from the last few days but need more time to read the posts properly - I expect they're all worth a 'like', I'll get there eventually but now I'm up to a 4 day week in work I have to take myself off to the Land of Nod.
> I hope everyone is well and I'll speak to you soon.
> Nos da for now ad take care.


Take care too Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

That was a quick catch up. I don't have much to say other than Liam has completed the tort project for me. And I am so very happy. I put the full details on the gangs ongoing thread. And I hope everyone has an awesome hump day. [emoji3]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And of course there are cages for mantises!
> 
> 
> These unique net cages are must haves for anybody raising young mantises (including egg cases), caterpillars, butterflies and moths, stick-insects etc. These measure 17 X 17 X 17 inches. An attractive plastic viewing window covers one face of the cube, while the other 5 faces are net. The fine mesh and zipper combination keeps your pets in the cage, while preventing pests from entering from the outside. Unzip three edges (of one face of the cube) for easy opening and closing. Or, just unzip a few inches to drop in some fruit flies or to easily perform tank maintainence, etc. The cages are washable. Misting your pets is very easy as fine water droplets still pass through the mesh very easily.
> 
> https://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Large-White-Cube-Net-Mesh-Cage-bic868h.htm
> 
> Wifey was at our soon-to-be-sold house in Virginia today, and this little beetle of 4 inches was waiting at the door.
> 
> 
> View attachment 276238



That’s a beauty... sort of a slimline stag beetle.


----------



## JoesMum

@Ben02 This is what you need https://search.thompson-morgan.com/seeds/Hardy-Hibiscus

You will still need to grow it on for 12 months at least to get rid of systemic pesticides and fertilisers


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I shall mostly be watching tennis today. Have a good Wednesday all


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> @Ben02 This is what you need https://search.thompson-morgan.com/seeds/Hardy-Hibiscus
> 
> You will still need to grow it on for 12 months at least to get rid of systemic pesticides and fertilisers


Thank you Linda, pesticides are big concern for me after an incident that happened a couple months ago, luckily no harm was done. I shall follow your advice


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Interesting. Are you planning on keeping a mantis?



Not me....but @Ben02 is pondering the issue!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our hardy “Lord Baltimore” hibiscus must have gotten jealous of all the CDR talk of flowers and decided this morning to pop out a display of color on its own!

First two flowers of the year...(they usually open o/a 1July, so a tad late!)


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> @Ben02 This is what you need https://search.thompson-morgan.com/seeds/Hardy-Hibiscus
> 
> You will still need to grow it on for 12 months at least to get rid of systemic pesticides and fertilisers



Ben, do you have a B&M store near you. I bought a hibiscus plant from there. It was about £1.99. I’m growing it on in my garden, it is about 15 inches tall now and looking healthy. I will cover it with a cloche during winter.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Not me....but @Ben02 is pondering the issue!


Yes, I am considering taking the plunge into mantis care. That enclosure you showed was from Bugsincyberspace, ive been talking to him about mantis care recently on Instagram. He is a very knowledgeable entomologist and he keeps loads of insects.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Wednesday all!

@CathieG My doorstop visitor finally showed up again. I was worried that it was taboo when I told you about him but He was there first thing this morning when I let the dog out to pee.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our hardy “Lord Baltimore” hibiscus must have gotten jealous of all the CDR talk of flowers and decided this morning to pop out a display of color on its own!
> 
> First two flowers of the year...(they usually open o/a 1July, so a tad late!)
> 
> View attachment 276269
> View attachment 276270
> View attachment 276271


Gorgeous!! Much more velvety looking than my red one.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Wednesday all!
> 
> @CathieG My doorstop visitor finally showed up again. I was worried that it was taboo when I told you about him but He was there first thing this morning when I let the dog out to pee.
> View attachment 276272


Awe, he is soooooo cute!!


----------



## EllieMay

Here’s my pink chiffon rose of Sharon.. it blooms like crazy and the tortoises get them as fast as the can grow. I pull leaves from them every other week as well..


----------



## EllieMay

Here is a cutting that I stuck in the ground this year. It surprised me with the green leaves about a week ago it is supposed to be the hardy variety but it looks nothing like the rose of Sharon or the tropical??


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Here is a cutting that I stuck in the ground this year. It surprised me with the green leaves about a week ago it is supposed to be the hardy variety but it looks nothing like the rose of Sharon or the tropical??
> View attachment 276274



Interesting. You’re right, those few leaves don’t look “hibiscusy” or like “rose of sharon”. Let the mystery begin.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m off this morning to kayak the water portion of Kenilworth Botanic Gardens, right down the road and just north of DC. It’s Lotus and Water Lilly blossom season, so we are hoping to find some wonderful blooms.

*Kenilworth Park & Aquatic Gardens* is a National Park Service site located in the north eastern corner of Washington, D.C., and the Maryland state border. Nestled near the banks of the Anacostia River and directly west of the Baltimore–Washington Parkway, Kenilworth Park & Aquatic Gardens preserves a plethora of rare waterliliesand lotuses in the cultivated ponds near the river. The park also contains the Kenilworth Marsh, the only remaining tidal marsh in Washington, D.C. and an adjacent recreational area.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276273
> 
> Here’s my pink chiffon rose of Sharon.. it blooms like crazy and the tortoises get them as fast as the can grow. I pull leaves from them every other week as well..


I like that one.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Wednesday all!
> 
> @CathieG My doorstop visitor finally showed up again. I was worried that it was taboo when I told you about him but He was there first thing this morning when I let the dog out to pee.
> View attachment 276272


Look at those shiny eyes!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Here is a cutting that I stuck in the ground this year. It surprised me with the green leaves about a week ago it is supposed to be the hardy variety but it looks nothing like the rose of Sharon or the tropical??
> View attachment 276274


I don't recognize those leaves either, AND I see a pill bug.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m off this morning to kayak the water portion of Kenilworth Botanic Gardens, right down the road and just north of DC. It’s Lotus and Water Lilly blossom season, so we are hoping to find some wonderful blooms.
> 
> *Kenilworth Park & Aquatic Gardens* is a National Park Service site located in the north eastern corner of Washington, D.C., and the Maryland state border. Nestled near the banks of the Anacostia River and directly west of the Baltimore–Washington Parkway, Kenilworth Park & Aquatic Gardens preserves a plethora of rare waterliliesand lotuses in the cultivated ponds near the river. The park also contains the Kenilworth Marsh, the only remaining tidal marsh in Washington, D.C. and an adjacent recreational area.


I just had a thought, that the reason why you have so very many sites to go Kayaking is because it is so rainy by you.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I just had a thought, that the reason why you have so very many sites to go Kayaking is because it is so rainy by you.


Meaning that if you move away you just might end up with less sites to go kayaking.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I don't recognize those leaves either, AND I see a pill bug.



I’ve got those under every nook and cranny [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't. 
So with any good marriage we compromised.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't.
> So with any good marriage we compromised.
> View attachment 276278



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Joey and I have the same argument but in reverse... now I can truly tell him that a compromise may not be best ... BAHAAAHAAAHAAA


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't.
> So with any good marriage we compromised.
> View attachment 276278


LOL!!! I don't think that's the true meaning of "compromise"


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Joey and I have the same argument but in reverse... now I can truly tell him that a compromise may not be best ... BAHAAAHAAAHAAA


What? Joey wants You to shave off YOUR beard? The nerve!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I love the double flowered ones. So much more yummy for the torts to eat.


I keep trying them on Saphire but he won't eat them. The only flowers I've been able to get him to eat, so far, are dandelion. He'll even eat the little poof balls. Did you see the news story on the rescue of the flamingo chicks in South Africa? I saw it just today.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Wednesday all!
> 
> @CathieG My doorstop visitor finally showed up again. I was worried that it was taboo when I told you about him but He was there first thing this morning when I let the dog out to pee.
> View attachment 276272


So cute...and no fear while being held. That's amazing but so like them.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276273
> 
> Here’s my pink chiffon rose of Sharon.. it blooms like crazy and the tortoises get them as fast as the can grow. I pull leaves from them every other week as well..


That's really pretty.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't.
> So with any good marriage we compromised.
> View attachment 276278



[emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Wednesday all!
> 
> @CathieG My doorstop visitor finally showed up again. I was worried that it was taboo when I told you about him but He was there first thing this morning when I let the dog out to pee.
> View attachment 276272


That's why I kinda think the toads living at my home are fowlers. They look alike except the toads here aren't as bumpy. I'm just trying to identify him for the pleasure of learning something new.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’ve got those under every nook and cranny [emoji23]


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't.
> So with any good marriage we compromised.
> View attachment 276278


Rose won...you'll have to trim one side until the itchy side catches up...


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't.
> So with any good marriage we compromised.
> View attachment 276278


Whahaha. That is a fantastic compromise. So which side is Ray and what is the other side called? And are you going to be like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What? Joey wants You to shave off YOUR beard? The nerve!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I keep trying them on Saphire but he won't eat them. The only flowers I've been able to get him to eat, so far, are dandelion. He'll even eat the little poof balls. Did you see the news story on the rescue of the flamingo chicks in South Africa? I saw it just today.


No I didn't. Will have to look it up.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> What? Joey wants You to shave off YOUR beard? The nerve!!!



Lmao! I knew that didn’t read right when I hit send[emoji28] He wants to shave his own but I like it ‍


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, after all the rain on Monday, our Anacostia River was very muddy, with lots floating debris and plastic bottles. But worse.....no flowers!

But.......I did get some pretty good pix of _________ and I’ll post soon!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> How tolerant is it of prolonged wet and cold?


I've seen them survive and thrive in blizzards. Then put out so many seedlings that it was hard to keep up the yard work around them. Now I'm watching the oldtime Rose of Sharon survive through 2 years of 100 year record flooding in my neighbor's yard. I want to put a shade hedge along our deck with them even if they can be a pain in the bum.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Check out this Bald Eagle!

Right where we launched, (at low tide) an eagle came flying in and about and was actually being harassed by an osprey and some seagulls. The eagle then did a few circles and landed near us, right on a dead fish! Thrn just sat there.







So, no pretty lotus flowers, but a nice encounter with a Bald Eagle.


----------



## DE42

Hello everyone. How has everyone been?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A late hello from me, after a busy weekend with impromptu family visitors and trying to catch up with myself.
> I'm also trying to catch up with your lives and news from the last few days but need more time to read the posts properly - I expect they're all worth a 'like', I'll get there eventually but now I'm up to a 4 day week in work I have to take myself off to the Land of Nod.
> I hope everyone is well and I'll speak to you soon.
> Nos da for now ad take care.


That's really nice to see that you get to go back to the job you love so much. Today at the grocery store there was 2 ladies in front of me. One was older, the second was a bit younger and she didn't stop smiling for one second...but her smile was real happiness even with her disability. She cheered me up just seeing her smile. I'm sure your job is similar and I'm glad you get to go back to it.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Check out this Bald Eagle!
> 
> Right where we launched, (at low tide) an eagle came flying in and about and was actually being harassed by an osprey and some seagulls. The eagle then did a few circles and landed near us, right on a dead fish! Thrn just sat there.
> 
> View attachment 276285
> View attachment 276286
> View attachment 276287
> 
> 
> 
> So, no pretty lotus flowers, but a nice encounter with a Bald Eagle.



They are awesome!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone. How has everyone been?



Hello Dan! How are you?

I’m doing OK. Watching a lot of tennis cos it’s that time of year and I have just started volunteering at a local wildlife rescue where I’m mostly feeding baby birds.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Hello Dan! How are you?
> 
> I’m doing OK. Watching a lot of tennis cos it’s that time of year and I have just started volunteering at a local wildlife rescue where I’m mostly feeding baby birds.


Awesome. I have done that before. 

I'm doing well. Working in the heat lol. 

Been seeing lots of box turtles. 

Got some new fish today at the pet store.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That is a fantastic compromise. So which side is Ray and what is the other side called? And are you going to be like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde?


Ray would be the beard side.
I guess you could call the other side Jay.
Seems to me there was a comedian years ago that said......You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay. But you don't have to call me RayJay
Time to Google!


----------



## Ray--Opo

We are on a 5 day trip down to the Keys. 1st stop Miami. 
View from our room.


----------



## DE42

Ray--Opo said:


> We are on a 5 day trip down to the Keys. 1st stop Miami.
> View from our room.
> View attachment 276290


Beautiful!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Ray would be the beard side.
> I guess you could call the other side Jay.
> Seems to me there was a comedian years ago that said......You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay. But you don't have to call me RayJay
> Time to Google!


Ok the comedians name was Raymond J Johnson. You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay. You can call me RayJay but you dosent has to call me Johnson. 
Anyone else remember him. 
His real name is William Saluga. He starred on the Gong Show. 
Bring back any memories?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> No I didn't. Will have to look it up.


It's something maybe hard to find. A scientist from the US was invited to be a part of it. But I'd almost bet it took a lot of local people to accomplish what they did. The drought in South Africa caused all the flamingos to abandon their chicks and eggs. Some of the rehabilitated chicks that have been tracked already traveled at least 1000 miles from their release point. It was so interesting and Joe's Mom is getting to do that too.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Beautiful!!


Hello I'm Cathie.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Hello I'm Cathie.


Nice to meet you. I am Daniel.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Check out this Bald Eagle!
> 
> Right where we launched, (at low tide) an eagle came flying in and about and was actually being harassed by an osprey and some seagulls. The eagle then did a few circles and landed near us, right on a dead fish! Thrn just sat there.
> 
> View attachment 276285
> View attachment 276286
> View attachment 276287
> 
> 
> 
> So, no pretty lotus flowers, but a nice encounter with a Bald Eagle.


Tom would like these pics.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone. How has everyone been?


Hi There Dan.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ray would be the beard side.
> I guess you could call the other side Jay.
> Seems to me there was a comedian years ago that said......You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay. But you don't have to call me RayJay
> Time to Google!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] Making me do homework.b


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> We are on a 5 day trip down to the Keys. 1st stop Miami.
> View from our room.
> View attachment 276290


Nice


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok the comedians name was Raymond J Johnson. You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay. You can call me RayJay but you dosent has to call me Johnson.
> Anyone else remember him.
> His real name is William Saluga. He starred on the Gong Show.
> Bring back any memories?


Sorry not for me.


----------



## CarolM

Time to start the day. Until later.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Happy Thursday. I am off to yoga shortly


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That is a fantastic compromise. So which side is Ray and what is the other side called? And are you going to be like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde?


Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde brings back bad memories from my English GCSE. I probably read that book 5 times aswell as Romeo and Juliet and An inspector calls.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> We are on a 5 day trip down to the Keys. 1st stop Miami.
> View from our room.
> View attachment 276290


Where is Opo staying?


----------



## Bee62

Happy Birthday dear Carol ! I am wishing you a wonderful day ! @CarolM


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde brings back bad memories from my English GCSE. I probably read that book 5 times aswell as Romeo and Juliet and An inspector calls.


Did you not enjoy them?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Happy Birthday dear Carol ! I am wishing you a wonderful day ! @CarolM


Thank you Sabine.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Did you not enjoy them?


Jekyll and Hyde and inspector calls were ok, Romeo and Juliet on the other hand.....nah


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Check out this Bald Eagle!
> 
> Right where we launched, (at low tide) an eagle came flying in and about and was actually being harassed by an osprey and some seagulls. The eagle then did a few circles and landed near us, right on a dead fish! Thrn just sat there.
> 
> View attachment 276285
> View attachment 276286
> View attachment 276287
> 
> 
> 
> So, no pretty lotus flowers, but a nice encounter with a Bald Eagle.


I just hate it that people are so careless with the plastic bottles. There are a couple guys doing good work cleaning them up - 4ocean.com


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Hello everyone. How has everyone been?


All good here, Dan.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok the comedians name was Raymond J Johnson. You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay. You can call me RayJay but you dosent has to call me Johnson.
> Anyone else remember him.
> His real name is William Saluga. He starred on the Gong Show.
> Bring back any memories?


Yeah, I remember him.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Time to start the day. Until later.


Happy Birthday, Carol!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> We are on a 5 day trip down to the Keys. 1st stop Miami.
> View from our room.
> View attachment 276290



That looks lovely. I just fancy a dip in the ocean!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Did you not enjoy them?



I hated reading books for my O Levels (the predecessors of GCSEs) I loved reading, but taking them apart for exams ruined them.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday Carol [emoji512] [emoji320] [emoji253] Gelukkige verjaarsdag!


----------



## Ben02

Happy Birthday @CarolM !!!


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine.


Happy birthday!!! 
I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's time for me to go off to the post office and get my mail. I'm expecting a brochure telling me what to do to prepare for my colonoscopy next Tuesday. GAG! I hate the taste of that awful stuff you have to drink. Then I'm going shopping. See (or not) all you later in the day.


----------



## DE42

Today's show and tell is goldfish.
This is my trio of fat little balls of joys lol


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's time for me to go off to the post office and get my mail. I'm expecting a brochure telling me what to do to prepare for my colonoscopy next Tuesday. GAG! I hate the taste of that awful stuff you have to drink. Then I'm going shopping. See (or not) all you later in the day.



I've done it several times. It's not bad. There is a few ways they can do it. If you get the one you mix with Kool-Aid or Gatorade I recommend using Orange.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine.



Yes! Second that - Happy Birthday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Today's show and tell is goldfish.
> This is my trio of fat little balls of joys lol
> View attachment 276309
> View attachment 276310
> View attachment 276311
> View attachment 276312



Those are nice Goldfish. Sadly, our betta died the other day, had him for about 2.5 years. So, we are thinking a few goldfish. What type are those?


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those bird watchers in the group. Some on-line courses!

https://academy.allaboutbirds.org/c...il&utm_term=0_47588b5758-aeababe427-304198277


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Those are nice Goldfish. Sadly, our betta died the other day, had him for about 2.5 years. So, we are thinking a few goldfish. What type are those?


The two little ones are "pet grade" ryukin goldfish, the bronze / blue colored one is a veiltail goldfish. 

goldfish make great pets and have good personalities. They do require about 10 gallons per goldfish though. 

I love goldfish.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Jekyll and Hyde and inspector calls were ok, Romeo and Juliet on the other hand.....nah


I don't blame you there. Love stories should have a happy ending.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I don't blame you there. Love stories should have a happy ending.


It’s the language aswell


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends.
Today I was in the mood to prepare a new song. Hopefully my friends in the UK know the origin singer and song. It was Jim Diamond. Unfortunately he died in 2015. I love this very much. He sang it in 1984. It was my disco time though this song is not a disco song, rather a sad ballad, but listen to me and listen to Jim Diamond.


----------



## Bee62

Jim Diamond


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Tom would like these pics.


Happy Birthday Carol!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Sorry not for me.


You are a little too young


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's time for me to go off to the post office and get my mail. I'm expecting a brochure telling me what to do to prepare for my colonoscopy next Tuesday. GAG! I hate the taste of that awful stuff you have to drink. Then I'm going shopping. See (or not) all you later in the day.



Ughhhh.... definitely not on the “want to do” list.. I have to have them every 3 years because of some problems I had in the past. I got my letter a couple months ago but I haven’t scheduled yet[emoji848]... I hope yours is uneventful!


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Today's show and tell is goldfish.
> This is my trio of fat little balls of joys lol
> View attachment 276309
> View attachment 276310
> View attachment 276311
> View attachment 276312



Luv the big eyed ones! Cutsie [emoji177]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> For those bird watchers in the group. Some on-line courses!
> 
> https://academy.allaboutbirds.org/c...il&utm_term=0_47588b5758-aeababe427-304198277



Thanks! Love stuff like that


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Where is Opo staying?


We have a friend that comes over everyday. Let's Opo out and every other day soaks him.
Plus I have a webcam with sound and motion detector. Also has a mic so Opo and I can talk with each other


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> That looks lovely. I just fancy a dip in the ocean!


My wife and mother in law did. I still don't have my leg back so no walking on the beach for me.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Birthday @CarolM


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a friend that comes over everyday. Let's Opo out and every other day soaks him.
> Plus I have a webcam with sound and motion detector. Also has a mic so Opo and I can talk with each other


He sounds like he’s in good hands


----------



## Cathie G

I


Ben02 said:


> It’s the language aswell


 I enjoyed old books like Oliver Twist, A Tale of Two Cities, etc...and the bible. Some written in old English but I just could never get into Shakespeare after reading Romeo and Juliet in high school. I guess it's not my cup of coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I've done it several times. It's not bad. There is a few ways they can do it. If you get the one you mix with Kool-Aid or Gatorade I recommend using Orange.


I get it done every three years because both my dad and his mother died from colon cancer. And, no, to me it all tastes bad and if mixed with kool aid or some such it's even more gagging.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends.
> Today I was in the mood to prepare a new song. Hopefully my friends in the UK know the origin singer and song. It was Jim Diamond. Unfortunately he died in 2015. I love this very much. He sang it in 1984. It was my disco time though this song is not a disco song, rather a sad ballad, but listen to me and listen to Jim Diamond.


I had never heard that song before and I get a message on Jim's video that it's not available in my country. You sing it beautifully.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> I enjoyed old books like Oliver Twist, A Tale of Two Cities, etc...and the bible. Some written in old English but I just could never get into Shakespeare after reading Romeo and Juliet in high school. I guess it's not my cup of coffee.


It was awful reading it, I had to read it in my spare time! No teenager should have to go through that torment


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Today's show and tell is goldfish.
> This is my trio of fat little balls of joys lol
> View attachment 276309
> View attachment 276310
> View attachment 276311
> View attachment 276312


Adorable and I kinda thought you were my fishy friend. What happened with your betta tank? Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> It was awful reading it, I had to read it in my spare time! No teenager should have to go through that torment


Amen.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Time to start the day. Until later.


Have a beautiful birthday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And....more powerful THUNDERSTORMS are about to hit. Thunder booming, soon the rain.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Jekyll and Hyde and inspector calls were ok, Romeo and Juliet on the other hand.....nah


Whahaha. My final year set work books were 1984 ( Brother Orwel) or also known as Big Brother and MacBeth.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Birthday, Carol!!


Thank you Yvonne. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I hated reading books for my O Levels (the predecessors of GCSEs) I loved reading, but taking them apart for exams ruined them.


Lol. I actually cannot remember that far back. But when we did MacBeth, we were lucky because there was a movie, which was great to watch. It was nice to both read the book and watch the movie.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy Birthday Carol [emoji512] [emoji320] [emoji253] Gelukkige verjaarsdag!


Baie Dankie Linda. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Happy Birthday @CarolM !!!


Thank you Ben [emoji8] .


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


Thank you Dan. [emoji8]


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's time for me to go off to the post office and get my mail. I'm expecting a brochure telling me what to do to prepare for my colonoscopy next Tuesday. GAG! I hate the taste of that awful stuff you have to drink. Then I'm going shopping. See (or not) all you later in the day.


Good luck for your colonoscopy. Do you do it as a precaution ?
EDIT: I found the answer to my question ! 
Yes.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's time for me to go off to the post office and get my mail. I'm expecting a brochure telling me what to do to prepare for my colonoscopy next Tuesday. GAG! I hate the taste of that awful stuff you have to drink. Then I'm going shopping. See (or not) all you later in the day.


Thankfully I haven't had to have one of those yet.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Today's show and tell is goldfish.
> This is my trio of fat little balls of joys lol
> View attachment 276309
> View attachment 276310
> View attachment 276311
> View attachment 276312


They are so pretty.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes! Second that - Happy Birthday!


Thank you Mark. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Those are nice Goldfish. Sadly, our betta died the other day, had him for about 2.5 years. So, we are thinking a few goldfish. What type are those?


Oh so sorry about your Betta fish.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I had never heard that song before and I get a message on Jim's video that it's not available in my country. You sing it beautifully.


Thank you very much Yvonne.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. My final year set work books were 1984 ( Brother Orwel) or also known as Big Brother and MacBeth.


I know Macbeth but I’ve never heard of the others.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Adorable and I kinda thought you were my fishy friend. What happened with your betta tank? Unless I'm mistaken.


I got 3 of those lol


----------



## DE42




----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends.
> Today I was in the mood to prepare a new song. Hopefully my friends in the UK know the origin singer and song. It was Jim Diamond. Unfortunately he died in 2015. I love this very much. He sang it in 1984. It was my disco time though this song is not a disco song, rather a sad ballad, but listen to me and listen to Jim Diamond.


I know that song. It is a beautiful song. And you sang it beautifully.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Birthday Carol!


Thank you Ray [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> You are a little too young


YES!!Totally. ( Nods head vigorously up and down)


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and mother in law did. I still don't have my leg back so no walking on the beach for me.


[emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276321
> 
> Happy Birthday @CarolM


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] but those glasses are empty!! Thank you Heather. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> I enjoyed old books like Oliver Twist, A Tale of Two Cities, etc...and the bible. Some written in old English but I just could never get into Shakespeare after reading Romeo and Juliet in high school. I guess it's not my cup of coffee.


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> It was awful reading it, I had to read it in my spare time! No teenager should have to go through that torment


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Have a beautiful birthday!


Thank you Cathie. [emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And....more powerful THUNDERSTORMS are about to hit. Thunder booming, soon the rain.
> 
> View attachment 276326


Oh no. Good luck.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I know that song. It is a beautiful song. And you sang it beautifully.


Thank you Carol. Take the song as a little Birthday present from me.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I know Macbeth but I’ve never heard of the others.


1984 is Big Brother. It is based on a future where everybody lives in apartments and they get watched 24/7. Everybody gets told what to eat, when to eat, when to get up, what exercises they have to do etc etc. Basically your life is not your own, it is the governments and they control everything.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> View attachment 276327
> View attachment 276328


Love your tank.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> 1984 is Big Brother. It is based on a future where everybody lives in apartments and they get watched 24/7. Everybody gets told what to eat, when to eat, when to get up, what exercises they have to do etc etc. Basically your life is not your own, it is the governments and they control everything.


Sounds much more interesting than Romeo and Juliet


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Sounds much more interesting than Romeo and Juliet


It probably is. But is was a very dismal book. But I think that was George Orwell's intention.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> View attachment 276327
> View attachment 276328


I like what you did. My little guy's name is Arrow. As soon as I go up to his tank he's there wiggling his little front fins at me...otherwise it's hard to find him in his tank unless he decides to take a swim.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I like what you did. My little guy's name is Arrow. As soon as I go up to his tank he's there wiggling his little front fins at me...otherwise it's hard to find him in his tank unless he decides to take a swim.
> View attachment 276330


This is a beautiful colored beta fish. I like the blue ones very much.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Good luck.


Saphire is getting a downpour as I type and it's probably heading Mark's way...so far only thunder and wind.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> Love your tank.


Thank you so much. I'm happy with it


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I like what you did. My little guy's name is Arrow. As soon as I go up to his tank he's there wiggling his little front fins at me...otherwise it's hard to find him in his tank unless he decides to take a swim.
> View attachment 276330


Beautiful [emoji1665]
I love the blue ones


----------



## katieandiggy

Maro2Bear said:


> And....more powerful THUNDERSTORMS are about to hit. Thunder booming, soon the rain.
> 
> View attachment 276326



I love watching a good thunderstorm [emoji939]


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> This is a beautiful colored beta fish. I like the blue ones very much.


He's so much fun. He doesn't lay around like he's half dead. He sits like an animal does on his tail upright. All my grandchildren and grandneice love to watch him. I'm glad I did my first aquarium. I hope to keep him safe for many years.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> He's so much fun. He doesn't lay around like he's half dead. He sits like an animal does on his tail upright. All my grandchildren and grandneice love to watch him. I'm glad I did my first aquarium. I hope to keep him safe for many years.


An aquarium is a living picture ( I always say ). Watching fishes in an aquarium is relaxing.


----------



## Cathie G

katieandiggy said:


> I love watching a good thunderstorm [emoji939]


So do I. It sounds like distant drums right now in the aftermath. I'll have to check on my little Saphire though he got a rain bath.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> So do I. It sounds like distant drums right now in the aftermath. I'll have to check on my little Saphire though he got a rain bath.


When I am safe in a house I like to watch the lightnings coming down from heaven.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I like what you did. My little guy's name is Arrow. As soon as I go up to his tank he's there wiggling his little front fins at me...otherwise it's hard to find him in his tank unless he decides to take a swim.
> View attachment 276330


Beautiful Betta Cathie, I like the colours. I think he’s safe from any fisherman now with that sign there


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> An aquarium is a living picture ( I always say ). Watching fishes in an aquarium is relaxing.


Yes. He reminds me of a butterfly...he flies in the water.


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> An aquarium is a living picture ( I always say ). Watching fishes in an aquarium is relaxing.


Unless you have a crab tank where the inhabitants are in a constant civil war for territory!


----------



## DE42

Look at this cute little thing!!


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Baie Dankie Linda. [emoji8]


Im seeing little hints of German in some of those words, “Gelukkige” looks a bit like the German word “Glucklich”, both mean the same word. And “Dankie” sounds like “Danke”. Maybe I’m just going mad


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Unless you have a crab tank where the inhabitants are in a constant civil war for territory!


Hmm.... sounds interesting.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Im seeing little hints of German in some of those words, “Gelukkige” looks a bit like the German word “Glucklich”, both mean the same word. And “Dankie” sounds like “Danke”. Maybe I’m just going mad:eek;


I think you are right, not mad


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Hmm.... sounds interesting.


They can be relaxing to watch sometimes, they go foraging for food around 7pm and war commences early morning as they are nocturnal. It’s mostly to do with mating season, the Larger dominant male chooses a female. Non of the eggs survive because of the filter though. You should all ways have one male in each enclosure for that reason, but it doesn’t always stop the fighting.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Beautiful [emoji1665]
> I love the blue ones


I almost bought a little white dumbo ear that was too cute for words but my tank wouldn't have made him feel safe. Your tank is just right for your little guy and really has a natural beauty. I had ruled out a half moon tail because I was afraid I would do something to hurt his tail. He chose me.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends.
> Today I was in the mood to prepare a new song. Hopefully my friends in the UK know the origin singer and song. It was Jim Diamond. Unfortunately he died in 2015. I love this very much. He sang it in 1984. It was my disco time though this song is not a disco song, rather a sad ballad, but listen to me and listen to Jim Diamond.



Ooh. I shall tune in tomorrow morning


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I almost bought a little white dumbo ear that was too cute for words but my tank wouldn't have made him feel safe. Your tank is just right for your little guy and really has a natural beauty. I had ruled out a half moon tail because I was afraid I would do something to hurt his tail. He chose me.


They have so much personality.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Im seeing little hints of German in some of those words, “Gelukkige” looks a bit like the German word “Glucklich”, both mean the same word. And “Dankie” sounds like “Danke”. Maybe I’m just going mad



That’s because Afrikaans is related to Dutch and Dutch is basically badly spelled German


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> That’s because Afrikaans is related to Dutch and Dutch is basically badly spelled German


Ahh, that makes sense


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. JoesDad and I have been on another “Hidden London” tour this evening. This time of Highgate Station in north London. 

This station was built in 1876, and should have become a very important station. However, World War II got in the way and, while the underground station lives, now the overground station has been overtaken by nature and it is home to many creatures, including 2 rare bat species. 





This is actually part of the platform... now much overgrown!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Saphire is getting a downpour as I type and it's probably heading Mark's way...so far only thunder and wind.



Yep....we’ve been pounded with thunderstorms. Luckily, i got the lawn cut first thing this morning and then a trip for some Sully food - dandelion, cactus pads and a few cactus “tuna”.


----------



## Cathie G

How does a little tortoise that has been in a thunderstorm and a deluge of rain still manage to get out of a rain soak?!!!! I was thinking I'd go out and save him and give him a fluff and buff and he was dry as a bone the little brat!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> How does a little tortoise that has been in a thunderstorm and a deluge of rain still manage to get out of a rain soak?!!!! I was thinking I'd go out and save him and give him a fluff and buff and he was dry as a bone the little brat!


Mine know when it’s going to rain before it happens, they will go and hide in their terracotta pots.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I have been on another “Hidden London” tour this evening. This time of Highgate Station in north London.
> 
> This station was built in 1876, and should have become a very important station. However, World War II got in the way and, while the underground station lives, now the overground station has been overtaken by nature and it is home to many creatures, including 2 rare bat species.
> View attachment 276335
> 
> View attachment 276336
> 
> 
> This is actually part of the platform... now much overgrown!
> View attachment 276337


Nature will take everything back, it`s only a matter of time. "Hidden London" is interesting. I like those "old" places. They are sometimes a little bit mystic !


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Mine know when it’s going to rain before it happens, they will go and hide in their terracotta pots.


Maybe they can smell the rain ( coming ). Tortoises are very clever with these things.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Mine know when it’s going to rain before it happens, they will go and hide in their terracotta pots.


Sometimes he'll stay out of his hut and get a rain bath but not today. It was a pretty ruff storm. Lots of thunder, wind and heavy rain. I'll have to figure out a way to let rain run down underneath his hut in the future. He lives indoors most of the time so it's not going to kill him to get rained on now and then.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Ahh, that makes sense


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I have been on another “Hidden London” tour this evening. This time of Highgate Station in north London.
> 
> This station was built in 1876, and should have become a very important station. However, World War II got in the way and, while the underground station lives, now the overground station has been overtaken by nature and it is home to many creatures, including 2 rare bat species.
> View attachment 276335
> 
> View attachment 276336
> 
> 
> This is actually part of the platform... now much overgrown!
> View attachment 276337


It would really be nice if the building could be restored without disturbing the bats and other critters. It's a really beautiful old building.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's time for me to go off to the post office and get my mail. I'm expecting a brochure telling me what to do to prepare for my colonoscopy next Tuesday. GAG! I hate the taste of that awful stuff you have to drink. Then I'm going shopping. See (or not) all you later in the day.


One time I was at the doctor's office and he gave me the rubber glove treatment. I said to the doctor....... What a large ring you have. 
He replied that's not my ring. It's my wristwatch.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] but those glasses are empty!! Thank you Heather. [emoji8]



Empty glasses are exactly what friends should do! Wish I was closer to empty one with you for your birthday!! Hope it’s awesome.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Look at this cute little thing!!
> View attachment 276331
> View attachment 276332



ADORABLE


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I have been on another “Hidden London” tour this evening. This time of Highgate Station in north London.
> 
> This station was built in 1876, and should have become a very important station. However, World War II got in the way and, while the underground station lives, now the overground station has been overtaken by nature and it is home to many creatures, including 2 rare bat species.
> View attachment 276335
> 
> View attachment 276336
> 
> 
> This is actually part of the platform... now much overgrown!
> View attachment 276337



Ooooooh I love these type pictures... how fun!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> One time I was at the doctor's office and he gave me the rubber glove treatment. I said to the doctor....... What a large ring you have.
> He replied that's not my ring. It's my wristwatch.



I just had to copy this and send to my dad! You sound just like him!!!! Lol... I finally get to give him some of his own medicine [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## DE42

These belong to someone here?


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Mine know when it’s going to rain before it happens, they will go and hide in their terracotta pots.



Joe loved thunderstorms. He would be out in the middle of the lawn. Not so keen on ordinary rain; he would hide for that.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I am up bright and early to head to the wildlife rescue for my next shift. I shall recover in front of the Wimbledon men’s semi finals


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Maybe they can smell the rain ( coming ). Tortoises are very clever with these things.


I think your right there, we should use them as little weather predictors


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Joe loved thunderstorms. He would be out in the middle of the lawn. Not so keen on ordinary rain; he would hide for that.


That’s very interesting, I wonder what he was thinking during the thunderstorm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Joe loved thunderstorms. He would be out in the middle of the lawn. Not so keen on ordinary rain; he would hide for that.



Sounds just like our Sully. At the height of the storms, Sully will be out having lunch, or dinner or a snack. I’m thinking a good rain is just vertical hydration.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I think your right there, we should use them as little weather predictors


I think its the drop in the barometric pressure that they feel.


----------



## Ben02

N


Ray--Opo said:


> I think its the drop in the barometric pressure that they feel.


No need for a weather man anymore


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello everyone! Today is John's birthday (@johnandjade ) Hopefully he'll see his birthday thread.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday John! [emoji320][emoji512]


----------



## Momof4

Happy birthday @johnandjade


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday!!!
I’m trying to find my way back here!


----------



## xMario

So much Rain the Last few days waiting for the Sun [emoji16]


----------



## Momof4

xMario said:


> So much Rain the Last few days waiting for the Sun [emoji16]
> View attachment 276404



Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think its the drop in the barometric pressure that they feel.


I think you're right. Even I can feel the drop. It clears the air and is so refreshing.


----------



## Cathie G

Something amazing happened to me today! I accidentally found my first baby toad of this year. I hope I didn't scare him have to death. He was already in Saphire's outdoor enclosure and I always find them in the frontyard. Then I move them to the enclosure. It looks like they may have learned about a safe haven over the years. But how could a 2 inch toad know that.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep....we’ve been pounded with thunderstorms. Luckily, i got the lawn cut first thing this morning and then a trip for some Sully food - dandelion, cactus pads and a few cactus “tuna”.


I'm still wondering. What is cactus tuna?!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> I’m trying to find my way back here!


I'm glad you're back.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Something amazing happened to me today! I accidentally found my first baby toad of this year. I hope I didn't scare him have to death. He was already in Saphire's outdoor enclosure and I always find them in the frontyard. Then I move them to the enclosure. It looks like they may have learned about a safe haven over the years. But how could a 2 inch toad know that.
> View attachment 276409


They are awesome. I have one living under a cinderblock next to the porch.


----------



## DE42

Did a water change at 2:00am last night. Also cleaned the filter and changed the driftwood a little. Need to get black ducktape Because the red I used to move the vines dose not look good to me. 
Can you see all the ghost shrimp? I have 8 in there right now lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> I’m trying to find my way back here!


Try harder. We miss you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'm still wondering. What is cactus tuna?!!!


It's sometimes called the cactus pear. It's the red, fleshy seed pod after blooming. Edible and quite tasty.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Did a water change at 2:00am last night. Also cleaned the filter and changed the driftwood a little. Need to get black ducktape Because the red I used to move the vines dose not look good to me.
> Can you see all the ghost shrimp? I have 8 in there right now lol
> View attachment 276412
> View attachment 276413
> View attachment 276414
> View attachment 276415
> View attachment 276416
> View attachment 276417
> View attachment 276418


Dang that Beta is pretty!


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> They are awesome. I have one living under a cinderblock next to the porch.


I usually put them in that enclosure just to keep them safe for awhile because of ferrel and domestic cats. The enclosure is sitting on a brick deck built in the early 50's. Once they figure out how to get out It's fine with me. The only way out or in is under the enclosure. Weeds and dirt grow and cover the bricks eventually so the baby probably wasn't born there unless I'm mistaken about how deep they need to be. This has been a really fun year for me. Maybe I'm getting somewhere with helping the toads.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's sometimes called the cactus pear. It's the red, fleshy seed pod after blooming. Edible and quite tasty.


I don't think I've ever seen one...but I'll be looking. Our city doesn't carry the Hispanic foods anymore in the grocery stores though. I checked everyone of them. I had to order my spineless prickly pear online.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one...but I'll be looking. Our city doesn't carry the Hispanic foods anymore in the grocery stores though. I checked everyone of them. I had to order my spineless prickly pear online.









They have just as many glochids (stickers) as the plant itself, but once you're past that it's tasty. I can't remember ever seeing the tuna for sale in the stores

Do you have a Smart and Final in Lancaster? That's where I buy my cactus pads. They're already cleaned and easy to use.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> They have just as many glochids (stickers) as the plant itself, but once you're past that it's tasty. I can't remember ever seeing the tuna for sale in the stores
> 
> Do you have a Smart and Final in Lancaster? That's where I buy my cactus pads. They're already cleaned and easy to use.


I want to eat that!!!


----------



## JoesMum

These pictures were put on Facebook today by the manager of the wildlife rescue, so I thought I’d share some of my charges today

One of my favourites... the baby crow



Hungry goldfinches



Great T-it



Yellow wagtail



Swift


----------



## JoesMum

And I did get to feed the cuckoo... every 20 minutes for about 6 hours. To be fair, I tried him on some mealworms and he started trying to feed himself with those


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> They have just as many glochids (stickers) as the plant itself, but once you're past that it's tasty. I can't remember ever seeing the tuna for sale in the stores
> 
> Do you have a Smart and Final in Lancaster? That's where I buy my cactus pads. They're already cleaned and easy to use.





JoesMum said:


> And I did get to feed the cuckoo... every 20 minutes for about 6 hours. To be fair, I tried him on some mealworms and he started trying to feed himself with those
> 
> View attachment 276424





Yvonne G said:


> They have just as many glochids (stickers) as the plant itself, but once you're past that it's tasty. I can't remember ever seeing the tuna for sale in the stores
> 
> Do you have a Smart and Final in Lancaster? That's where I buy my cactus pads. They're already cleaned and easy to use.


Ok something went on with my phone! Coocoo stuff I guess. I had a thought. What about artichokes? They do seem cactus like.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And I did get to feed the cuckoo... every 20 minutes for about 6 hours. To be fair, I tried him on some mealworms and he started trying to feed himself with those
> 
> View attachment 2764


I'm so happy for you. You're a good mum.


----------



## Maro2Bear

xMario said:


> So much Rain the Last few days waiting for the Sun [emoji16]
> View attachment 276404



Looks great, nice and green!


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Did a water change at 2:00am last night. Also cleaned the filter and changed the driftwood a little. Need to get black ducktape Because the red I used to move the vines dose not look good to me.
> Can you see all the ghost shrimp? I have 8 in there right now lol
> View attachment 276412
> View attachment 276413
> View attachment 276414
> View attachment 276415
> View attachment 276416
> View attachment 276417
> View attachment 276418


He's really pretty. He has little diamonds at the end of his tail. Maybe you could add tape that looks like leaves. Then it wouldn't matter what color it is.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Ok something went on with my phone! Coocoo stuff I guess. I had a thought. What about artichokes? They do seem cactus like.



But....Artichokes are pretty expensive compared to cactus tuna...

But, Tort Table says yes - 

*Common Name: *Globe Artichoke (Cardoon)
*Latin Name:* _Cynara scolymus; Cynara cardunculus_
*Family Name: *Asteraceae/Compositae
There are no known hazards with either the Globe Artichoke or its close relative, the Cardoon, and tortoises can safely eat all parts of the plant.

*N.B. *Do not confuse with *Jerusalem Artichoke*, which is closely related to the Sunflower.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> He's really pretty. He has little diamonds at the end of his tail. Maybe you could add tape that looks like leaves. Then it wouldn't matter what color it is.


That's a cool idea. 

And thanks. I love him lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

One thing good about the thundershowers, heat and humidity is it creates a pretty tropical environment for our banana trees...

Some new pix -


----------



## Ben02

xMario said:


> So much Rain the Last few days waiting for the Sun [emoji16]
> View attachment 276404


So much green


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Something amazing happened to me today! I accidentally found my first baby toad of this year. I hope I didn't scare him have to death. He was already in Saphire's outdoor enclosure and I always find them in the frontyard. Then I move them to the enclosure. It looks like they may have learned about a safe haven over the years. But how could a 2 inch toad know that.
> View attachment 276409


Amphibians seem to like your house Cathie


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I'm still wondering. What is cactus tuna?!!!


A spiky tuna fish......I don’t know


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Amphibians seem to like your house Cathie


It'll be days before I get over this thrill...maybe more next year. I just hope I didn't scare him half to death. I wasn't expecting a baby toad to be in one of Saphire's terra cotta water dishes in the enclosure. I was dumping and cleaning it with fresh water and there he was. Poor little baby. I just wonder WHY is there always just one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

xMario said:


> So much Rain the Last few days waiting for the Sun [emoji16]
> View attachment 276404


Wow that is some beautiful countryside.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> But....Artichokes are pretty expensive compared to cactus tuna...
> 
> But, Tort Table says yes -
> 
> *Common Name: *Globe Artichoke (Cardoon)
> *Latin Name:* _Cynara scolymus; Cynara cardunculus_
> *Family Name: *Asteraceae/Compositae
> There are no known hazards with either the Globe Artichoke or its close relative, the Cardoon, and tortoises can safely eat all parts of the plant.
> 
> *N.B. *Do not confuse with *Jerusalem Artichoke*, which is closely related to the Sunflower.


It's not expensive if you have a little Horsefield. So is the Jerusalem artichokes not good. One artichoke can go a long way with my little guy.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Something amazing happened to me today! I accidentally found my first baby toad of this year. I hope I didn't scare him have to death. He was already in Saphire's outdoor enclosure and I always find them in the frontyard. Then I move them to the enclosure. It looks like they may have learned about a safe haven over the years. But how could a 2 inch toad know that.
> View attachment 276409


Oh, such a cute thing ! Sometimes I find such little toads in my garden-wilderness too.


----------



## Bee62

xMario said:


> So much Rain the Last few days waiting for the Sun [emoji16]
> View attachment 276404


Looks beautiful though clouds and fog.


----------



## Ray--Opo

xMario said:


> So much Rain the Last few days waiting for the Sun [emoji16]
> View attachment 276404


Do you get a color change in the fall?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Oh, such a cute thing ! Sometimes I find such little toads in my garden-wilderness too.


I'm going to have to be way more careful. I didn't fully understand until today that I might be making a difference.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like artichokes just fine but I’ll be eating myself any I pay good money for. Just saying. LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> It's not expensive if you have a little Horsefield. So is the Jerusalem artichokes not good. One artichoke can go a long way with my little guy.



Jerusalem Artichoke

*Common Name: *Jerusalem Artichoke (Sunroot)
*Latin Name:* _Helianthus tuberosus_
*Family Name: *Asteraceae/Compositae
As a member of the Sunflower family, this plant can quickly accumulate nitrates from the soil (especially if fed with artificial fertilisers). Nitrates are known to be toxic to cattle, so although the plant itself is safe, it is not one to offer to your tortoise on a regular basis. Although the tubers are regularly eaten by humans, the leaves and flowers are the only parts you should feed to your tortoise.


----------



## Cathie G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like artichokes just fine but I’ll be eating myself any I pay good money for. Just saying. LOL


I love artichokes but I buy them in oil or pickled for me. They're really good on pizza.


----------



## xMario

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you get a color change in the fall?


Yep and it looks Amazing i try to find a picture on my pc tomorrow [emoji16]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Jerusalem Artichoke
> 
> *Common Name: *Jerusalem Artichoke (Sunroot)
> *Latin Name:* _Helianthus tuberosus_
> *Family Name: *Asteraceae/Compositae
> As a member of the Sunflower family, this plant can quickly accumulate nitrates from the soil (especially if fed with artificial fertilisers). Nitrates are known to be toxic to cattle, so although the plant itself is safe, it is not one to offer to your tortoise on a regular basis. Although the tubers are regularly eaten by humans, the leaves and flowers are the only parts you should feed to your tortoise.


Thanks a bunch. I've memorized the names for gp. It's possible that the kroger in our city will sometimes stock the better artichokes. One wouldn't break the bank for me to see if Saphire likes it as a mix in.


----------



## xMario

xMario said:


> Yep and it looks Amazing i try to find a picture on my pc tomorrow [emoji16]


For now I can only give u summer [emoji1]


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Jerusalem Artichoke
> 
> *Common Name: *Jerusalem Artichoke (Sunroot)
> *Latin Name:* _Helianthus tuberosus_
> *Family Name: *Asteraceae/Compositae
> As a member of the Sunflower family, this plant can quickly accumulate nitrates from the soil (especially if fed with artificial fertilisers). Nitrates are known to be toxic to cattle, so although the plant itself is safe, it is not one to offer to your tortoise on a regular basis. Although the tubers are regularly eaten by humans, the leaves and flowers are the only parts you should feed to your tortoise.


The word nitrates is really interesting lately for me. Considering I've just done my first aquarium...well


----------



## Ray--Opo

xMario said:


> Yep and it looks Amazing i try to find a picture on my pc tomorrow [emoji16]


That is what I miss about Michigan. The fall color change.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Thanks a bunch. I've memorized the names for gp. It's possible that the kroger in our city will sometimes stock the better artichokes. One wouldn't break the bank for me to see if Saphire likes it as a mix in.




Looking at our local WalMart, not really that bad for one.. you’re right, it won’t break the bank.


----------



## Cathie G

xMario said:


> Yep and it looks Amazing i try to find a picture on my pc tomorrow [emoji16]


What a beautiful place to live! and all the changing seasons.


----------



## TriciaStringer

It’s been a while since I’ve been on. Been busy with the move and getting the house and yard in order. Right now we are preparing for TS or Hurricane Barry. He is arriving here in just a few hours. We’ve enjoyed the wind today but nervous about the coming rain. Right now I’m sitting on the back porch listening to the frogs. They are predicting close to 20” of rain d. for our area. We’ve already boxed up the torts and put them in the house. I had a lot of picking up to do around the yard to make sure we don’t have anything dangerously flying around. I hope everyone in his path stays safe.


----------



## Momof4

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on. Been busy with the move and getting the house and yard in order. Right now we are preparing for TS or Hurricane Barry. He is arriving here in just a few hours. We’ve enjoyed the wind today but nervous about the coming rain. Right now I’m sitting on the back porch listening to the frogs. They are predicting close to 20” of rain d. for our area. We’ve already boxed up the torts and put them in the house. I had a lot of picking up to do around the yard to make sure we don’t have anything dangerously flying around. I hope everyone in his path stays safe.



Oh sweetie you will be in my thoughts!! Please stay safe!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> It's not expensive if you have a little Horsefield. So is the Jerusalem artichokes not good. One artichoke can go a long way with my little guy.



Globe artichoke (Cardoon) is the flower of a thistle and is safe to feed.
https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=128&c=8#.XSmLK7LTWf0

Jerusalem artichoke is a potato-like tuber that may not be fed. The leaves and flowers may be fed in moderation. 
https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=562&c=8#.XSmK6bLTWf0


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on. Been busy with the move and getting the house and yard in order. Right now we are preparing for TS or Hurricane Barry. He is arriving here in just a few hours. We’ve enjoyed the wind today but nervous about the coming rain. Right now I’m sitting on the back porch listening to the frogs. They are predicting close to 20” of rain d. for our area. We’ve already boxed up the torts and put them in the house. I had a lot of picking up to do around the yard to make sure we don’t have anything dangerously flying around. I hope everyone in his path stays safe.



Hi Tricia. I hope the storm does not affect you too badly. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I have both my offspring home this weekend for no other reason than they fancied coming home. I am not complaining


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I like what you did. My little guy's name is Arrow. As soon as I go up to his tank he's there wiggling his little front fins at me...otherwise it's hard to find him in his tank unless he decides to take a swim.
> View attachment 276330


He is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Unless you have a crab tank where the inhabitants are in a constant civil war for territory!


That would be interesting to watch!. Only kidding. So I take it you either have to have a huge tank or only one crab in a tank.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Look at this cute little thing!!
> View attachment 276331
> View attachment 276332


She is adorable. But you sure it is not a scam?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Im seeing little hints of German in some of those words, “Gelukkige” looks a bit like the German word “Glucklich”, both mean the same word. And “Dankie” sounds like “Danke”. Maybe I’m just going mad


There probably is some similarities. As Afrikaans originally comes from Dutch. And aren't German and Dutch very similar?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s because Afrikaans is related to Dutch and Dutch is basically badly spelled German


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. JoesDad and I have been on another “Hidden London” tour this evening. This time of Highgate Station in north London.
> 
> This station was built in 1876, and should have become a very important station. However, World War II got in the way and, while the underground station lives, now the overground station has been overtaken by nature and it is home to many creatures, including 2 rare bat species.
> View attachment 276335
> 
> View attachment 276336
> 
> 
> This is actually part of the platform... now much overgrown!
> View attachment 276337


I like it. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> How does a little tortoise that has been in a thunderstorm and a deluge of rain still manage to get out of a rain soak?!!!! I was thinking I'd go out and save him and give him a fluff and buff and he was dry as a bone the little brat!


They know how to keep warm.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> One time I was at the doctor's office and he gave me the rubber glove treatment. I said to the doctor....... What a large ring you have.
> He replied that's not my ring. It's my wristwatch.


[emoji87] [emoji87] [emoji87]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Empty glasses are exactly what friends should do! Wish I was closer to empty one with you for your birthday!! Hope it’s awesome.


It was thank you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276348


[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> That would be interesting to watch!. Only kidding. So I take it you either have to have a huge tank or only one crab in a tank.


I’ve collected a couple of tanks over the years, I’ve got one massive one with 4 females and 3 males, sometimes you don’t see a couple of them for a few days as they are hiding in the rocks and plants. I’ve got a smaller one with 1 male 2 females and another one for my female emerald crab who’s doing really well. My large tank is the most successful, lots of space is key for crabs.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> There probably is some similarities. As Afrikaans originally comes from Dutch. And aren't German and Dutch very similar?


I searched it up and apparently they share the same Germanic ancestors.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hello everyone! Today is John's birthday (@johnandjade ) Hopefully he'll see his birthday thread.


A Very Happy Birthday @johnandjade. I hope it is an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Something amazing happened to me today! I accidentally found my first baby toad of this year. I hope I didn't scare him have to death. He was already in Saphire's outdoor enclosure and I always find them in the frontyard. Then I move them to the enclosure. It looks like they may have learned about a safe haven over the years. But how could a 2 inch toad know that.
> View attachment 276409


How awesome is that.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Did a water change at 2:00am last night. Also cleaned the filter and changed the driftwood a little. Need to get black ducktape Because the red I used to move the vines dose not look good to me.
> Can you see all the ghost shrimp? I have 8 in there right now lol
> View attachment 276412
> View attachment 276413
> View attachment 276414
> View attachment 276415
> View attachment 276416
> View attachment 276417
> View attachment 276418


Will have to look later when I can see it properly.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> These pictures were put on Facebook today by the manager of the wildlife rescue, so I thought I’d share some of my charges today
> 
> One of my favourites... the baby crow
> View attachment 276419
> 
> 
> Hungry goldfinches
> View attachment 276420
> 
> 
> Great T-it
> View attachment 276421
> 
> 
> Yellow wagtail
> View attachment 276422
> 
> 
> Swift
> View attachment 276423


Aaawwwwww


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. We are in Marathon Key.
Make sure you read Rule #5.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. We are in Marathon Key.
> Make sure you read Rule #5.
> View attachment 276455


I guess Opo is not allowed in


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I guess Opo is not allowed in


He is better now. But that would still be a mess.
I have never seen that rule before.


----------



## Bee62

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on. Been busy with the move and getting the house and yard in order. Right now we are preparing for TS or Hurricane Barry. He is arriving here in just a few hours. We’ve enjoyed the wind today but nervous about the coming rain. Right now I’m sitting on the back porch listening to the frogs. They are predicting close to 20” of rain d. for our area. We’ve already boxed up the torts and put them in the house. I had a lot of picking up to do around the yard to make sure we don’t have anything dangerously flying around. I hope everyone in his path stays safe.


Hello. Good you are back. Please be safe in the hurricane. Wishing you good luck and thinking of you. A hurricane would scare me to death. In Germany we don`t know these brutal storms.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> He is better now. But that would still be a mess.
> I have never seen that rule before.


Neither have I, they could if written that rule a little more discretely


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> She is adorable. But you sure it is not a scam?


I am not looking to get the pup. I just thought it was so adorable I needed to share LOL. One thing in their benefit though is the day before she had posted the same pictures and a couple more saying she had two and now she just says she has one available.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Neither have I, they could if written that rule a little more discretely


What, like "don't poop in the water!!"?


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> What, like "don't poop in the water!!"?


A tad more discrete than that Yvonne


----------



## CarolM

xMario said:


> For now I can only give u summer [emoji1]
> View attachment 276438


Beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on. Been busy with the move and getting the house and yard in order. Right now we are preparing for TS or Hurricane Barry. He is arriving here in just a few hours. We’ve enjoyed the wind today but nervous about the coming rain. Right now I’m sitting on the back porch listening to the frogs. They are predicting close to 20” of rain d. for our area. We’ve already boxed up the torts and put them in the house. I had a lot of picking up to do around the yard to make sure we don’t have anything dangerously flying around. I hope everyone in his path stays safe.


I hope you guys are safe as well. Please let us know you are ok once it has passed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I have both my offspring home this weekend for no other reason than they fancied coming home. I am not complaining


Enjoy having them home.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’ve collected a couple of tanks over the years, I’ve got one massive one with 4 females and 3 males, sometimes you don’t see a couple of them for a few days as they are hiding in the rocks and plants. I’ve got a smaller one with 1 male 2 females and another one for my female emerald crab who’s doing really well. My large tank is the most successful, lots of space is key for crabs.


Good to know and pics please.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. We are in Marathon Key.
> Make sure you read Rule #5.
> View attachment 276455


[emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I guess Opo is not allowed in


No it seems not.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I am not looking to get the pup. I just thought it was so adorable I needed to share LOL. One thing in their benefit though is the day before she had posted the same pictures and a couple more saying she had two and now she just says she has one available.


Ah okay.


----------



## CarolM

You guys crack me up. Have a good saturday everyone. Here is my three enjoying some bath time after a nice day out in their outside enclosure.


----------



## DE42

CarolM said:


> You guys crack me up. Have a good saturday everyone. Here is my three enjoying some bath time after a nice day out in their outside enclosure.
> View attachment 276482


Beautiful little guys. 
Thanks you have a good one too.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Good to know and pics please.


My Red claw crabs (Perisesarma bidens) 

I’m not going to take a pic of my emerald crab (Mithraculus sculptus) yet as I think she’s in pre-molt so I don’t want to disturb her. I’ll take some pics for you soon.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> You guys crack me up. Have a good saturday everyone. Here is my three enjoying some bath time after a nice day out in their outside enclosure.
> View attachment 276482


They are so beautiful, smooth and healthy. You`ve done a good job, Carol. Lovely torts !


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> You guys crack me up. Have a good saturday everyone. Here is my three enjoying some bath time after a nice day out in their outside enclosure.
> View attachment 276482


Oh my..... those are some lovely tortoises


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> They are so beautiful, smooth and healthy. You`ve done a good job, Carol. Lovely torts !


Thank you Sabine. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Beautiful little guys.
> Thanks you have a good one too.


Thank you Dan. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> My Red claw crabs (Perisesarma bidens)
> 
> I’m not going to take a pic of my emerald crab (Mithraculus sculptus) yet as I think she’s in pre-molt so I don’t want to disturb her. I’ll take some pics for you soon.


[emoji24] [emoji24] The pics are not showing. I am going to have to wait awhile. Sometimes they will appear when someone else has responded on your post.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Oh my..... those are some lovely tortoises


Thank you Ben [emoji3] .


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Thank you Ben [emoji3] .


I love how they have there legs splayed out, just like mine do


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> [emoji24] [emoji24] The pics are not showing. I am going to have to wait awhile. Sometimes they will appear when someone else has responded on your post.


I’m not surprised to be honest, there are quite a few pics.


----------



## DE42

Ben02 said:


> My Red claw crabs (Perisesarma bidens)
> 
> I’m not going to take a pic of my emerald crab (Mithraculus sculptus) yet as I think she’s in pre-molt so I don’t want to disturb her. I’ll take some pics for you soon.


Very nice. I looked at some of those at PetSmart the other day. They are really cool.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> My Red claw crabs (Perisesarma bidens)
> 
> I’m not going to take a pic of my emerald crab (Mithraculus sculptus) yet as I think she’s in pre-molt so I don’t want to disturb her. I’ll take some pics for you soon.


They look so awesome. What do you feed them?


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> Very nice. I looked at some of those at PetSmart the other day. They are really cool.


Thank you, crabs have been an interest of mine since I was little. It’s very much trial and error when caring for them, water conditions are key.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I love how they have there legs splayed out, just like mine do


I know. That is my favorite position that they lie in.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> They look so awesome. What do you feed them?


They are opportunistic scavengers, they will eat bits of plants to decaying animals in the wild. To replicate this for them, I feed cucumber, small pieces of lettuce and fruit, blood worms, live feeder shrimp, brine shrimp, pieces of algae, regular fish flakes and sometimes a live cricket for the larger ones.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> I know. That is my favorite position that they lie in.


It means they are very relaxed and comfortable around you


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> They are opportunistic scavengers, they will eat bits of plants to decaying animals in the wild. To replicate this for them, I feed cucumber, small pieces of lettuce and fruit, blood worms, live feeder shrimp, brine shrimp, pieces of algae, regular fish flakes and sometimes a live cricket for the larger ones.


Hmmm interesting. I would love to see more pictures every now and then.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> It means they are very relaxed and comfortable around you


[emoji8] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Hmmm interesting. I would love to see more pictures every now and then.


Yep, feeding them is not for the faint hearted, I will definitely take some more pics for you every now and then. My emerald crab has a slightly different diet that consists mainly of algae and plant matter.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yep, feeding them is not for the faint hearted, I will definitely take some more pics for you every now and then. My emerald crab has a slightly different diet that consists mainly of algae and plant matter.


Just how many animals / pets do you have?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yep, feeding them is not for the faint hearted, I will definitely take some more pics for you every now and then. My emerald crab has a slightly different diet that consists mainly of algae and plant matter.


And thank you. I would definitely enjoy seeing more in the future.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Just how many animals / pets do you have?


11 crabs, 4 tortoises, a cat and a dog. Let’s say I don’t see any of my pocket money any more


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> 11 crabs, 4 tortoises, a cat and a dog. Let’s say I don’t see any of my pocket money any more


Lol, I can just imagine. You really do love animals.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Lol, I can just imagine. You really do love animals.


Always have. I remember in secondary school, people used to think I was extremely smart as I new loads about animals....... I’m not very academic at all, I blame my grandfather


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Always have. I remember in secondary school, people used to think I was extremely smart as I new loads about animals....... I’m not very academic at all, I blame my grandfather


Take credit where credit is due. And I would thank your Grand father.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Take credit where credit is due. And I would thank your Grand father.


Oh wait. Where you saying you being nonacademic is your Grandfathers fault? Lol. Boy did I read it wrong!


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Oh wait. Where you saying you being nonacademic is your Grandfathers fault? Lol. Boy did I read it wrong!


Well I’m being a bit dramatic there, he was good at English and he loves history, but he hated maths just like me. Other than maths, he’s a very clever man.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Well I’m being a bit dramatic there, he was good at English and he loves history, but he hated maths just like me. Other than maths, he’s a very clever man.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't.
> So with any good marriage we compromised.
> View attachment 276278


When I was in college the friends of a boyfriend of mine did that to him when he was very drunk and comatose on his 21st birthday. he didn't know anything about it until he surfaced and looked in a mirror the next day. They hid all his razors and wouldn't let him remove it completely for a few days. That taught a lesson about getting too drunk - but didn't stop him.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> What? Joey wants You to shave off YOUR beard? The nerve!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> One time I was at the doctor's office and he gave me the rubber glove treatment. I said to the doctor....... What a large ring you have.
> He replied that's not my ring. It's my wristwatch.



Haha I remember my grampa’s urologist- he went to college on a football scholarship. He was an offensive lineman. His ring size was an 18 - no way in hell he was gonna be my urologist


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine.


A belated happy Birthday to you Carol. 
So sorry I missed the day but hope you had a lovely time!!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife and I were having a disagreement about my beard. She wants it shaved off I don't.
> So with any good marriage we compromised.
> View attachment 276278


Perfect, now everyone is happy


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends.
> Today I was in the mood to prepare a new song. Hopefully my friends in the UK know the origin singer and song. It was Jim Diamond. Unfortunately he died in 2015. I love this very much. He sang it in 1984. It was my disco time though this song is not a disco song, rather a sad ballad, but listen to me and listen to Jim Diamond.


Lovely Bee, thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> It’s the language aswell


You need to have a look at Macbeth or Hamlet - a good old tragedy!
Language aside, they are great stories, my class love Macbeth - with its ghost, witches, murder and madness etc. but we use an abridged modern version with just a few odd quotes from the original.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> 1984 is Big Brother. It is based on a future where everybody lives in apartments and they get watched 24/7. Everybody gets told what to eat, when to eat, when to get up, what exercises they have to do etc etc. Basically your life is not your own, it is the governments and they control everything.


A bit like a tortoise enclose with a camera in it !


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on. Been busy with the move and getting the house and yard in order. Right now we are preparing for TS or Hurricane Barry. He is arriving here in just a few hours. We’ve enjoyed the wind today but nervous about the coming rain. Right now I’m sitting on the back porch listening to the frogs. They are predicting close to 20” of rain d. for our area. We’ve already boxed up the torts and put them in the house. I had a lot of picking up to do around the yard to make sure we don’t have anything dangerously flying around. I hope everyone in his path stays safe.


Hello!!! I'll be hoping and praying for you and your family and friends. I hope that lackadaisical windy storm decides to fisil out.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> One time I was at the doctor's office and he gave me the rubber glove treatment. I said to the doctor....... What a large ring you have.
> He replied that's not my ring. It's my wristwatch.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Hello everyone! Today is John's birthday (@johnandjade ) Hopefully he'll see his birthday thread.


Happy Birthday John!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. We are in Marathon Key.
> Make sure you read Rule #5.
> View attachment 276455


After reading rule 5 I guess rule 6 is one where everyone will be getting a suntan instead...anyway...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thank you Sabine. [emoji3]


I agree. Just beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> These pictures were put on Facebook today by the manager of the wildlife rescue, so I thought I’d share some of my charges today
> 
> One of my favourites... the baby crow
> View attachment 276419
> 
> 
> Hungry goldfinches
> View attachment 276420
> 
> 
> Great T-it
> View attachment 276421
> 
> 
> Yellow wagtail
> View attachment 276422
> 
> 
> Swift
> View attachment 276423


Aw I hope they all thrive.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And I did get to feed the cuckoo... every 20 minutes for about 6 hours. To be fair, I tried him on some mealworms and he started trying to feed himself with those
> 
> View attachment 276424


What beautiful markings, I thought I heard a cuckoo the other day, they used to be quite common around here but sadly rarely heard these days.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> But....Artichokes are pretty expensive compared to cactus tuna...
> 
> But, Tort Table says yes -
> 
> *Common Name: *Globe Artichoke (Cardoon)
> *Latin Name:* _Cynara scolymus; Cynara cardunculus_
> *Family Name: *Asteraceae/Compositae
> There are no known hazards with either the Globe Artichoke or its close relative, the Cardoon, and tortoises can safely eat all parts of the plant.
> 
> *N.B. *Do not confuse with *Jerusalem Artichoke*, which is closely related to the Sunflower.


I tried Lola with some globe artichoke but he turned his nose up at that.


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been on. Been busy with the move and getting the house and yard in order. Right now we are preparing for TS or Hurricane Barry. He is arriving here in just a few hours. We’ve enjoyed the wind today but nervous about the coming rain. Right now I’m sitting on the back porch listening to the frogs. They are predicting close to 20” of rain d. for our area. We’ve already boxed up the torts and put them in the house. I had a lot of picking up to do around the yard to make sure we don’t have anything dangerously flying around. I hope everyone in his path stays safe.


Louisiana has been on our news and looks like you are having a real battering there, Tricia, hope you your family and torts all stay safe!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. We are in Marathon Key.
> Make sure you read Rule #5.
> View attachment 276455



You would hope that common sense would prevail!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I love how they have there legs splayed out, just like mine do


Like your legs do or your torts?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Good to see everyone seems to be OK but hope Tricia and anyone else in Louisiana is coping with the hurricane.
Isn't Bea (Moozillion) down that way too? 

Going back to work certainly interferes with my TFO time!
A full week next week but then 6 weeks holiday so normal service will be resumed for a while.
It's not too bad at this time of year as we have a lot of time for fun things going on as we wind down to the summer. 
I'm still waiting to see an orthopedic specialist about my left knee but hopefully I'll be fitter by the time we go back in September.

I still have some pages to read from the beginning of the week so I'll take a peep at them now.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I want to start growing hibiscus but I’ve got no idea where to start, what type to get and how much space I’d need.


I bought 2 in Aldi a few years ago, they are in large pots and have survived the winters, not had big blooms on them yet though.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I bought 2 in Aldi a few years ago, they are in large pots and have survived the winters, not had big blooms on them yet though.


Do they put chemicals on them?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Do they put chemicals on them?


I expect so but I cleaned roots and repotted them in bigger pots with chemical free soil, you can't feed them for at least a year then. but as they weren't that big when bought they needed that time to grow anyway. I bought them with the future in mind, I don't think any you buy now will be ready for a good couple of years.

Globe artichokes £1 in Morrisons last time I was in there - if your babies are big enough to try that and won't choke on them.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> He is gorgeous.


Aren't they all. Bettas are so pretty. I'm glad I tried an aquarium. Here's hoping I can keep him for many years.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I expect so but I cleaned roots and repotted them in bigger pots with chemical free soil, you can't feed them for at least a year then. but as they weren't that big when bought they needed that time to grow anyway. I bought them with the future in mind, I don't think any you buy now will be ready for a good couple of years.
> 
> Globe artichokes £1 in Morrisons last time I was in there - if your babies are big enough to try that and won't choke on them.


I'm going to buy one artichoke and try grating one of the "leaves" on top of Saphire's salad. He might like it. I like the veggies that I can buy 1 or 2 of so they can be fresh. I may even try my little food chopper that's electric and make a mash to mix into some of his salad.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Globe artichoke (Cardoon) is the flower of a thistle and is safe to feed.
> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=128&c=8#.XSmLK7LTWf0
> 
> Jerusalem artichoke is a potato-like tuber that may not be fed. The leaves and flowers may be fed in moderation.
> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=562&c=8#.XSmK6bLTWf0


This is getting even more interesting. I've always loved the purple wild thistle for drying the flowers then using them in arrangement.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I expect so but I cleaned roots and repotted them in bigger pots with chemical free soil, you can't feed them for at least a year then. but as they weren't that big when bought they needed that time to grow anyway. I bought them with the future in mind, I don't think any you buy now will be ready for a good couple of years.
> 
> Globe artichokes £1 in Morrisons last time I was in there - if your babies are big enough to try that and won't choke on them.


I might give artichokes a try, thanks Lyn


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> I am not looking to get the pup. I just thought it was so adorable I needed to share LOL. One thing in their benefit though is the day before she had posted the same pictures and a couple more saying she had two and now she just says she has one available.


Scam or not...that was a really cute puppy. I wish I could do a dog but I can't. I do enjoy looking at their pictures though. I also like playing with or petting all my family members dogs. They are like my grandchildren...I can spoil them for a little bit then send them home.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A belated happy Birthday to you Carol.
> So sorry I missed the day but hope you had a lovely time!!


Thank you Lyn. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> A bit like a tortoise enclose with a camera in it !


Lol. Very true. But you try getting a tortoise to do what you tell it too.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I agree. Just beautiful.


Thank you Cathie. [emoji3]


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Like your legs do or your torts?


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha I remember my grampa’s urologist- he went to college on a football scholarship. He was an offensive lineman. His ring size was an 18 - no way in hell he was gonna be my urologist


That joke was actually told to me by a doctor while he was giving me a prostate exam. I had to laugh.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> After reading rule 5 I guess rule 6 is one where everyone will be getting a suntan instead...anyway...


Yeah that would clear out a pool. Maybe I shouldn't have used the word clear.


----------



## Ben02

Look who came to say hello this morning, my emerald crab. Just after a fresh molt l, she is very active which is very unusual but not unheard of. She is double the size now and has regrown one of her legs that was missing when I got her.

Emerald crabs are marine animals and still need special salt in the water. Unlike the red claw crabs who are semi-aquatic, she needs to spend all her time under water. Usually, you have to have a well established marine tank before putting in an emerald crab, this leaves time for algae to grow which makes up most of the crabs diet. I experimented and cut out the middle man by placing rocks from my friends well established marine tank. They are covered in algae.

I haven’t heard of many people doing this before so I was excited about doing it. So far, I’ve had her for 6 months and she’s moulted 3 times.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. Went to a feeding, petting zoo. They had a redfoot,5 sulcata's and some turtles. Also a 50lb snapping turtle. The sullies were rescued but are not being cared for properly there. I had a few stern words with the manager. We looked over the area and I gave some suggestions on how to make the enclosures bigger. (But not much bigger). Suggested a different substrate, landscape and a sprinkler system. They have everything there. I also told them I would pay for it. They were feeding them at 2:30 but we had plans so I couldn't be there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> This is getting even more interesting. I've always loved the purple wild thistle for drying the flowers then using them in arrangement.


I love the look of thistle too. I had one pop up in my leopard yard a few months ago and I left it there so I could see the pretty flowers, but when it went to seed I quickly clipped the heads off so it wouldn't re-seed itself. Man, those things are lethal!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Look who came to say hello this morning, my emerald crab. Just after a fresh molt l, she is very active which is very unusual but not unheard of. She is double the size now and has regrown one of her legs that was missing when I got her.
> 
> Emerald crabs are marine animals and still need special salt in the water. Unlike the red claw crabs who are semi-aquatic, she needs to spend all her time under water. Usually, you have to have a well established marine tank before putting in an emerald crab, this leaves time for algae to grow which makes up most of the crabs diet. I experimented and cut out the middle man by placing rocks from my friends well established marine tank. They are covered in algae.
> 
> I haven’t heard of many people doing this before so I was excited about doing it. So far, I’ve had her for 6 months and she’s moulted 3 times.
> 
> View attachment 276505


I've always liked the looks of crabs, but have never had the occasion to keep them myself. This is a pretty cute little guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, no yard work today. This is laundry day and plant watering day. Plus, I still have 5 large, heavy potted plants to bring out of the greenhouse. I think I'll try to do that before I water.

I'm so glad I don't live in Arizona. It was 104F here yesterday and my evaporative cooler wasn't working well, so I had to run the A/C unit. It's SO expensive to run that I really try to limit its use. My son-in-law came over last night and unplugged the holes on the cooler, so it's working fine once again. Supposed to be triple digit weather again today and for the next day or two. If I lived in Arizona I'd NEVER be outside in the summer. That's just too danged hot for this old body!!


*Tucson, AZ 10 Day Weather*
7:23 am MST
Print
*DAY

DESCRIPTION* *HIGH / LOW* *PRECIP* *WIND* *HUMIDITY*
TODAY

JUL 14 Mostly Sunny
105°80°
10%
NW 10 mph 28%
MON

JUL 15 Mostly Sunny
108°82°
20%
NW 7 mph 23%
TUE

JUL 16 Mostly Sunny
108°81°
10%
W 10 mph 20%
WED

JUL 17 PM Thunderstorms
101°79°
40%
WSW 11 mph 34%
THU

JUL 18 Partly Cloudy
100°78°
20%
WNW 9 mph 34%
FRI

JUL 19 Partly Cloudy
103°79°
0%
WNW 11 mph 25%

How do they live in such heat?


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I've always liked the looks of crabs, but have never had the occasion to keep them myself. This is a pretty cute little guy.


Thank you Yvonne, crabs are very fascinating aren’t they, they have a very alien look to them.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Went to a feeding, petting zoo. They had a redfoot,5 sulcata's and some turtles. Also a 50lb snapping turtle. The sullies were rescued but are not being cared for properly there. I had a few stern words with the manager. We looked over the area and I gave some suggestions on how to make the enclosures bigger. (But not much bigger). Suggested a different substrate, landscape and a sprinkler system. They have everything there. I also told them I would pay for it. They were feeding them at 2:30 but we had plans so I couldn't be there.
> 
> View attachment 276512
> View attachment 276513
> View attachment 276514


Good on you Ray, I’m glad they listened to your ideas and improvements


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Look who came to say hello this morning, my emerald crab. Just after a fresh molt l, she is very active which is very unusual but not unheard of. She is double the size now and has regrown one of her legs that was missing when I got her.
> 
> Emerald crabs are marine animals and still need special salt in the water. Unlike the red claw crabs who are semi-aquatic, she needs to spend all her time under water. Usually, you have to have a well established marine tank before putting in an emerald crab, this leaves time for algae to grow which makes up most of the crabs diet. I experimented and cut out the middle man by placing rocks from my friends well established marine tank. They are covered in algae.
> 
> I haven’t heard of many people doing this before so I was excited about doing it. So far, I’ve had her for 6 months and she’s moulted 3 times.
> 
> View attachment 276505


Hi Emerald Crab. Whatever you are doing must be working if she is now double the size since you got her. And I did not know that they could regrow new limbs.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, no yard work today. This is laundry day and plant watering day. Plus, I still have 5 large, heavy potted plants to bring out of the greenhouse. I think I'll try to do that before I water.
> 
> I'm so glad I don't live in Arizona. It was 104F here yesterday and my evaporative cooler wasn't working well, so I had to run the A/C unit. It's SO expensive to run that I really try to limit its use. My son-in-law came over last night and unplugged the holes on the cooler, so it's working fine once again. Supposed to be triple digit weather again today and for the next day or two. If I lived in Arizona I'd NEVER be outside in the summer. That's just too danged hot for this old body!!
> 
> 
> *Tucson, AZ 10 Day Weather*
> 7:23 am MST
> Print
> *DAY
> 
> DESCRIPTION* *HIGH / LOW* *PRECIP* *WIND* *HUMIDITY*
> TODAY
> 
> JUL 14 Mostly Sunny
> 105°80°
> 10%
> NW 10 mph 28%
> MON
> 
> JUL 15 Mostly Sunny
> 108°82°
> 20%
> NW 7 mph 23%
> TUE
> 
> JUL 16 Mostly Sunny
> 108°81°
> 10%
> W 10 mph 20%
> WED
> 
> JUL 17 PM Thunderstorms
> 101°79°
> 40%
> WSW 11 mph 34%
> THU
> 
> JUL 18 Partly Cloudy
> 100°78°
> 20%
> WNW 9 mph 34%
> FRI
> 
> JUL 19 Partly Cloudy
> 103°79°
> 0%
> WNW 11 mph 25%
> 
> How do they live in such heat?


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Went to a feeding, petting zoo. They had a redfoot,5 sulcata's and some turtles. Also a 50lb snapping turtle. The sullies were rescued but are not being cared for properly there. I had a few stern words with the manager. We looked over the area and I gave some suggestions on how to make the enclosures bigger. (But not much bigger). Suggested a different substrate, landscape and a sprinkler system. They have everything there. I also told them I would pay for it. They were feeding them at 2:30 but we had plans so I couldn't be there.
> 
> View attachment 276512
> View attachment 276513
> View attachment 276514


That is very sweet of you. It would be nice to see photos after the improvements have done.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Hi Emerald Crab. Whatever you are doing must be working if she is now double the size since you got her. And I did not know that they could regrow new limbs.


It’s very freaky. It starts of as a little black stump where the limb used to be, a few days later the crab molts and Hey presto it’s back

They can even regrow claws


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you are all having a good one. We are going to watch spider-man far from Home.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> It’s very freaky. It starts of as a little black stump where the limb used to be, a few days later the crab molts and Hey presto it’s back
> 
> They can even regrow claws


That is freaky. Just imagine if humans could do that was well.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you are all having a good one. We are going to watch spider-man far from Home.
> View attachment 276519


We are actually going to see it later tonight, no spoilers


----------



## DE42

Some wildflowers from this morning's dog walk. Thought I would brighten up the coat dark room with some nice flowers. 

I hope everyone is having a good day today.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Some wildflowers from this morning's dog walk. Thought I would brighten up the coat dark room with some nice flowers.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day today.
> View attachment 276523
> View attachment 276524
> View attachment 276525


Lovely! What is the name of that red one?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Word of caution. Dont leave the Keys on a Sunday afternoon. 
But the view is nice while waiting in traffic.


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Lovely! What is the name of that red one?


Scarlett bee balm


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love the look of thistle too. I had one pop up in my leopard yard a few months ago and I left it there so I could see the pretty flowers, but when it went to seed I quickly clipped the heads off so it wouldn't re-seed itself. Man, those things are lethal!


Yep they're as bad as dandelions but dandelions aren't lethal. I use to collect a few when I was out trying to find wild things for basketweaving. They dry just as pretty and you can tape some of the stem to a better stem. I'm just older now and don't have that kind of energy or time.


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G
Are you allowed to charge a “rehoming” fee for CDT?
I’m reading it on FB.


----------



## Momof4

That was an intense Tennis match!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Went to a feeding, petting zoo. They had a redfoot,5 sulcata's and some turtles. Also a 50lb snapping turtle. The sullies were rescued but are not being cared for properly there. I had a few stern words with the manager. We looked over the area and I gave some suggestions on how to make the enclosures bigger. (But not much bigger). Suggested a different substrate, landscape and a sprinkler system. They have everything there. I also told them I would pay for it. They were feeding them at 2:30 but we had plans so I couldn't be there.
> 
> View attachment 276512
> View attachment 276513
> View attachment 276514


It's wonderful that you could make a difference for the animals and most likely in the knowledge of the owners. They listened so I'm halfway sure they'll be members soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah that would clear out a pool. Maybe I shouldn't have used the word clear.


I guess it's clear then...no one read the rules...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


>





Ben02 said:


> A tad more discrete than that Yvonne


Yea like.."don't be like a tortoise in a wading pool"...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Yea like.."don't be like a tortoise in a wading pool"...


Exactly, there we go


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> 11 crabs, 4 tortoises, a cat and a dog. Let’s say I don’t see any of my pocket money any more


Your pocket money is well spend, believe me


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You guys crack me up. Have a good saturday everyone. Here is my three enjoying some bath time after a nice day out in their outside enclosure.
> View attachment 276482



My favorite beauties ! ( besides my own of course)
Do their vivid shell colors fade as they get older or do some just look differently?


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Your pocket money is well spend, believe me


Only the best for my animals


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Well I’m being a bit dramatic there, he was good at English and he loves history, but he hated maths just like me. Other than maths, he’s a very clever man.


I hate maths in school too. But I loved English !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Lovely Bee, thank you!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> A bit like a tortoise enclose with a camera in it !


Like that ?


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Only the best for my animals


I grew up with animals too. I couldn`t imagine my life without animals / pets.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Good to see everyone seems to be OK but hope Tricia and anyone else in Louisiana is coping with the hurricane.
> Isn't Bea (Moozillion) down that way too?
> 
> Going back to work certainly interferes with my TFO time!
> A full week next week but then 6 weeks holiday so normal service will be resumed for a while.
> It's not too bad at this time of year as we have a lot of time for fun things going on as we wind down to the summer.
> I'm still waiting to see an orthopedic specialist about my left knee but hopefully I'll be fitter by the time we go back in September.
> 
> I still have some pages to read from the beginning of the week so I'll take a peep at them now.


Hi Lyn. Good to not see you in the dark. Hoping all the best for your knee. Walking slow but steady like Lola ?


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> I grew up with animals too. I couldn`t imagine my life without animals / pets.


Sometimes I prefer them more than humans


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn. Good to not see you in the dark. Hoping all the best for your knee. Walking slow but steady like Lola ?


Bed time for torts


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Do they put chemicals on them?


You can never be sure. These plants come from big "breeders" and they usually use chemicals that the plants stay healthy.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Sometimes I prefer them more than humans


You took the word right out of my mouth ......
and you are right. Your dog / cat will love you when you are sick, old, fat or ugly ( or all of these ). Most people turn away from you when you get sick, fat .....


----------



## Ray--Opo

This will slow things up. Looks like the driver is ok. We are in Miami.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Went to a feeding, petting zoo. They had a redfoot,5 sulcata's and some turtles. Also a 50lb snapping turtle. The sullies were rescued but are not being cared for properly there. I had a few stern words with the manager. We looked over the area and I gave some suggestions on how to make the enclosures bigger. (But not much bigger). Suggested a different substrate, landscape and a sprinkler system. They have everything there. I also told them I would pay for it. They were feeding them at 2:30 but we had plans so I couldn't be there.
> 
> View attachment 276512
> View attachment 276513
> View attachment 276514


Always the same: Kept to dry when they were younger


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Look who came to say hello this morning, my emerald crab. Just after a fresh molt l, she is very active which is very unusual but not unheard of. She is double the size now and has regrown one of her legs that was missing when I got her.
> 
> Emerald crabs are marine animals and still need special salt in the water. Unlike the red claw crabs who are semi-aquatic, she needs to spend all her time under water. Usually, you have to have a well established marine tank before putting in an emerald crab, this leaves time for algae to grow which makes up most of the crabs diet. I experimented and cut out the middle man by placing rocks from my friends well established marine tank. They are covered in algae.
> 
> I haven’t heard of many people doing this before so I was excited about doing it. So far, I’ve had her for 6 months and she’s moulted 3 times.
> 
> View attachment 276505


Hi little crab ! You are cute.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> That is freaky. Just imagine if humans could do that was well.


Regrowing teeth like a shark would be very helpful.... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Some wildflowers from this morning's dog walk. Thought I would brighten up the coat dark room with some nice flowers.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day today.
> View attachment 276523
> View attachment 276524
> View attachment 276525


Beautiful colors !


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Hi little crab ! You are cute.


She is isn’t she


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> This will slow things up. Looks like the driver is ok. We are in Miami.
> View attachment 276533
> View attachment 276534
> View attachment 276535


Wow, a truck turned over ! Hopefully the driver wasn`t hurt.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> She is isn’t she


She is


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Some wildflowers from this morning's dog walk. Thought I would brighten up the coat dark room with some nice flowers.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day today.
> View attachment 276523
> View attachment 276524
> View attachment 276525


Oh how pretty.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My favorite beauties ! ( besides my own of course)
> Do their vivid shell colors fade as they get older or do some just look differently?


I think they do fade somewhat. But I am not sure about ones who are kept indoors. I suspect mine have bolder colours because they have not been in the sun as much.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> This will slow things up. Looks like the driver is ok. We are in Miami.
> View attachment 276533
> View attachment 276534
> View attachment 276535


Oh no. !!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Regrowing teeth like a shark would be very helpful.... LOL !


[emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> I hate maths in school too. But I loved English !


My least favorite subject in school was History, but I LOVE IT, now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> This will slow things up. Looks like the driver is ok. We are in Miami.
> View attachment 276533
> View attachment 276534
> View attachment 276535
> 
> View attachment 276533
> View attachment 276534
> View attachment 276535


Wow!


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My least favorite subject in school was History, but I LOVE IT, now.


Preferences can change when you are getting older but I`ll never make friends with school maths !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bee62 said:


> Preferences can change when you are getting older but I`ll never make friends with school maths !



I’m right there with ya. Once they tossed letters with numbers I backed quietly out the door. LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, no yard work today. This is laundry day and plant watering day. Plus, I still have 5 large, heavy potted plants to bring out of the greenhouse. I think I'll try to do that before I water.
> 
> I'm so glad I don't live in Arizona. It was 104F here yesterday and my evaporative cooler wasn't working well, so I had to run the A/C unit. It's SO expensive to run that I really try to limit its use. My son-in-law came over last night and unplugged the holes on the cooler, so it's working fine once again. Supposed to be triple digit weather again today and for the next day or two. If I lived in Arizona I'd NEVER be outside in the summer. That's just too danged hot for this old body!!
> 
> 
> *Tucson, AZ 10 Day Weather*
> 7:23 am MST
> Print
> *DAY
> 
> DESCRIPTION* *HIGH / LOW* *PRECIP* *WIND* *HUMIDITY*
> TODAY
> 
> JUL 14 Mostly Sunny
> 105°80°
> 10%
> NW 10 mph 28%
> MON
> 
> JUL 15 Mostly Sunny
> 108°82°
> 20%
> NW 7 mph 23%
> TUE
> 
> JUL 16 Mostly Sunny
> 108°81°
> 10%
> W 10 mph 20%
> WED
> 
> JUL 17 PM Thunderstorms
> 101°79°
> 40%
> WSW 11 mph 34%
> THU
> 
> JUL 18 Partly Cloudy
> 100°78°
> 20%
> WNW 9 mph 34%
> FRI
> 
> JUL 19 Partly Cloudy
> 103°79°
> 0%
> WNW 11 mph 25%
> 
> How do they live in such heat?


I couldn't stand those temps! 
Have you seen these personal space coolers and humidifiers?
They just use water (and electricity obviously)


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. I hope you are all having a good one. We are going to watch spider-man far from Home.
> View attachment 276519


Isn't there anywhere nearer you could see it?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Some wildflowers from this morning's dog walk. Thought I would brighten up the coat dark room with some nice flowers.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day today.
> View attachment 276523
> View attachment 276524
> View attachment 276525


Very pretty!
Hope you're having a good day too Dan.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> That was an intense Tennis match!


It sure was!
Can't believe how long it was - I was cheering for Federer.
They must both have been exhausted!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Like that ?
> 
> View attachment 276530


Yup - Big brother is watching you!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn. Good to not see you in the dark. Hoping all the best for your knee. Walking slow but steady like Lola ?


Hi Sabine - just like Lola!
With our wonky legs we both have a limp now!!
Thank you for the good wishes!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> This will slow things up. Looks like the driver is ok. We are in Miami.
> View attachment 276533
> View attachment 276534
> View attachment 276535
> 
> View attachment 276533
> View attachment 276534
> View attachment 276535


Oh dear - glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all. I've not done much today - watched Wimbledon men's final between Federer and Djokovic which went on for just under 5 hours!!!
Too close to call all the way through but sadly my favourite lost. It was an incredible performance from both players though.
Hope you have all had and are having a good day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Good on you Ray, I’m glad they listened to your ideas and improvements


Well I am not done. Going to do some research and find who owns that place.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> That is very sweet of you. It would be nice to see photos after the improvements have done.


I am not sure the manager thinks I am serious. Going to find who owns the place.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Your pocket money is well spend, believe me


He's a great young man. I can't wait to see what he does...


----------



## Lyn W

Anyone heard from Lena (Kristoff) lately?
Wondering if she is still packing up in Denmark, en route to or unpacking in Canada yet.
Hope it's all going well @Kristoff - we are thinking of you!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's wonderful that you could make a difference for the animals and most likely in the knowledge of the owners. They listened so I'm halfway sure they'll be members soon.


When I was talking with the guy that was working the tortoise/ turtle area. He had some basic knowledge. Like he knew no fruits. But when I told him they need total darkness when sleeping he didn't know. There were no good hides and the ground was like cement so there were no burrows. 
We were talking about uneducated tortoise owners that he meets there. I told him about TFO. He wrote it down. Hopefully he will carry the message to others.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I guess it's clear then...no one read the rules...


LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better say Nos Da and go get myself organised for work tomorrow. 
My first full week since January!!! 
So hope everyone enjoys what's left of Sunday and has a good Monday (if there is such a thing!!)/
Night Night and take care


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Wow, a truck turned over ! Hopefully the driver wasn`t hurt.


He was standing up. He was favoring his left side. Might have cracked some ribs.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> He was standing up. He was favoring his left side. Might have cracked some ribs.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't stand those temps!
> Have you seen these personal space coolers and humidifiers?
> They just use water (and electricity obviously)


I love those but even though I eventually learned and used distilled water...they kept breaking. If I could find a way I'd be using one now.


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m right there with ya. Once they tossed letters with numbers I backed quietly out the door. LOL


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Sabine - just like Lola!
> With our wonky legs we both have a limp now!!
> Thank you for the good wishes!


My pleasure ! Yes, I still have a wound on my leg. Healing needs so much timeWonky leg is the right word.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Anyone heard from Lena (Kristoff) lately?
> Wondering if she is still packing up in Denmark, en route to or unpacking in Canada yet.
> Hope it's all going well @Kristoff - we are thinking of you!!


Unfortunately I haven`t heard long time from her. This is a big move !


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> He was standing up. He was favoring his left side. Might have cracked some ribs.


Cracked ribs sucks. They can't do anything to help you except pain meds. If you take the meds you can rehurt yourself. It still takes months to a year to heal.


----------



## Ray--Opo

xMario said:


> For now I can only give u summer [emoji1]
> View attachment 276438


Wow is that what you wake up to?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When I was talking with the guy that was working the tortoise/ turtle area. He had some basic knowledge. Like he knew no fruits. But when I told him they need total darkness when sleeping he didn't know. There were no good hides and the ground was like cement so there were no burrows.
> We were talking about uneducated tortoise owners that he meets there. I told him about TFO. He wrote it down. Hopefully he will carry the message to others.


That's like when I somewhat educated a pet smart employee. If that person can stand it long enough...they could possibly make a difference with some good advice for new pet owners...and give them a connection to TFO instead of a leaflet with misinformation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Cracked ribs sucks. They can't do anything to help you except pain meds. If you take the meds you can rehurt yourself. It still takes months to a year to heal.


Yep just got done with that a few months ago. They are still tender but the surface of my skin on the right side where my ribcage is. It is always numb with very little feeling. But the ribs themselves have feeling. You can pinch my skin on my right side and I can't feel it. But leave my ribs alone. 
That all happened in the accident.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's like when I somewhat educated a pet smart employee. If that person can stand it long enough...they could possibly make a difference with some good advice for new pet owners...and give them a connection to TFO instead of a leaflet with misinformation.


I agree.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello roommates .
I posted a happy Birthday to Ewa (Eva) Lucwasic. @Pearly in another thread.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yep just got done with that a few months ago. They are still tender but the surface of my skin on the right side where my ribcage is. It is always numb with very little feeling. But the ribs themselves have feeling. You can pinch my skin on my right side and I can't feel it. But leave my ribs alone.
> That all happened in the accident.


I forget how long ago your accident happened. I joined TFO August 2018...and you were already injured when I read your posts. I had a run in with a 4×4 porch post later that year on the 13th of October. My ribs still bug me if I walk too long on a hard surface. I'm just glad I waited to go to the hospital until Monday. They said they would have put me in the hospital because of my "age" but since I was doing so "good" I could stay home. I was thinking whatever..and exactly what would my critters be doing while you are helping me without being able to actually help me. Enough of me. I really believe you can help that petting zoo. Their enclosure is nice but needs what you said. I can always be wrong but I think they'll listen to you.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well I'd better say Nos Da and go get myself organised for work tomorrow.
> My first full week since January!!!
> So hope everyone enjoys what's left of Sunday and has a good Monday (if there is such a thing!!)/
> Night Night and take care


Good night sweet lady.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> My pleasure ! Yes, I still have a wound on my leg. Healing needs so much timeWonky leg is the right word.


Darn it. Two of my favorite ladies have wonky legs. I didn't know you were on the mend too. Oh my garsh! Everyone on the CDR needs to be in stiches.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Darn it. Two of my favorite ladies have wonky legs. I didn't know you were on the mend too. Oh my garsh! Everyone on the CDR needs to be in stiches.


Ohhh, thank you very much for the "favorite lady".


----------



## Bee62

Good morning friends. It is Monday and overcast weather in Germany. 
Wishing you all a good start for the new week.


----------



## Ben02

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m right there with ya. Once they tossed letters with numbers I backed quietly out the door. LOL


Followed closely by me and @Bee62


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Lovely! What is the name of that red one?



Not sure if this was answered (yet) since I’m catching up after a weekend of kayaking over in Delaware.

But, red flower looks like. *Monarda*

Monarda is a genus of flowering plants in the mint family, Lamiaceae. The genus is endemic to North America. Common names include bee balm, horsemint, oswego tea, and bergamot, the latter inspired by the fragrance of the leaves, which is reminiscent of bergamot orange (Citrus bergamia).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew....i go off on a weekend kayaking trip and have 10 pages to catch up on!

Spent Saturday and Sunday kayaking rivers and creeks in Delaware, on the Maryland/Delaware border. Camped overnight at Trapp Pond State Park - where one finds 100s of Bald Cypress trees growing in the water, marshy, swamp areas.


*Trap Pond State Park* is a 3653[1] acre (8.5 km²) Delaware state park located near Laurel, Delaware, USA. It is one of the largest surviving fragments of what was once an extensive wetland in what is now southwestern Sussex County. The state park features an extensive patch of bald cypress trees.
The bald cypress is a wetland tree adapted to areas of calm, shallow standing water. Trap Pond State Park is the northernmost park in North America that includes cypress and bald cypress, although the actual range continues further north, ending just north of Georgetown, Delaware, in the Ellendale State Forest.
It was nice camping - no rain, almost full moon, and stars too. 

Happy Monday all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good day, all!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I forget how long ago your accident happened. I joined TFO August 2018...and you were already injured when I read your posts. I had a run in with a 4×4 porch post later that year on the 13th of October. My ribs still bug me if I walk too long on a hard surface. I'm just glad I waited to go to the hospital until Monday. They said they would have put me in the hospital because of my "age" but since I was doing so "good" I could stay home. I was thinking whatever..and exactly what would my critters be doing while you are helping me without being able to actually help me. Enough of me. I really believe you can help that petting zoo. Their enclosure is nice but needs what you said. I can always be wrong but I think they'll listen to you.


I hope they will listen. They have 4 sullies weighing between 10 lbs to 20 lbs. They are in a enclosure maybe 10' × 15'. Then they have a 50 lb. in the same size. They have room to double the size. That's not ideal but better.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Hurricane Barry has come and gone. We had many tornado warnings and our road was mentioned too often on the news, but thankfully it was uneventful at our house. The Russian tortoise was kicked outside yesterday morning. He was extremely upset about being inside in a plastic container. He got a warm soak and was put in his outside house. It was high and dry. The sulcatas were much calmer in their confinement. I'm soaking them right now before bringing them back outside. We still have a couple more days of rain but not as severe as yesterday. Most of my children enjoyed exploring in the high water and overflowed pond. No snakes or gators were seen but a spider or ant sent one of them running back to the house. I hope all of you stayed safe as well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. We are on our way home today. I get to see my buddy Opo.


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> Hurricane Barry has come and gone. We had many tornado warnings and our road was mentioned too often on the news, but thankfully it was uneventful at our house. The Russian tortoise was kicked outside yesterday morning. He was extremely upset about being inside in a plastic container. He got a warm soak and was put in his outside house. It was high and dry. The sulcatas were much calmer in their confinement. I'm soaking them right now before bringing them back outside. We still have a couple more days of rain but not as severe as yesterday. Most of my children enjoyed exploring in the high water and overflowed pond. No snakes or gators were seen but a spider or ant sent one of them running back to the house. I hope all of you stayed safe as well.
> 
> View attachment 276565
> View attachment 276566
> View attachment 276567
> View attachment 276568


Oh man. . . that's a lot of water!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Isn't there anywhere nearer you could see it?


Whahahaha.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all. I've not done much today - watched Wimbledon men's final between Federer and Djokovic which went on for just under 5 hours!!!
> Too close to call all the way through but sadly my favourite lost. It was an incredible performance from both players though.
> Hope you have all had and are having a good day.



It was a stressful afternoon. We had tennis on tv and the cricket on JoesDad’s iPad. 

We wanted Federer to win too. What a match though!

And just as it finished, the Cricket World Cup Final between New Zealand and England finished in a tie and so each team batted an extra 6 balls. We hastily switched the tv to the cricket and watched in amazement as that finished in a tie too. So they went to a countback on the number of boundaries scored by each team and England won!

Cricket can be tedious beyond belief on occasion, but this match wasn’t. 

I am just back from another shift at the wildlife rescue where I was able to photograph my favourite baby wren who is growing fast.



We also admitted this tawny owl who was thoroughly underwhelmed at being powdered for mites and being treated for worms.



We also played a game of “hunt the bat” as one went missing last night. We failed. Hopefully the evening shift will find it.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My least favorite subject in school was History, but I LOVE IT, now.



Mine too. It’s amazing what a terrible teacher can do for subject enjoyment. I am really interested in history now


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Anyone heard from Lena (Kristoff) lately?
> Wondering if she is still packing up in Denmark, en route to or unpacking in Canada yet.
> Hope it's all going well @Kristoff - we are thinking of you!!



I have seen occasional posts on Facebook. They’re over in Canada and trying to get things straight.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It was a stressful afternoon. We had tennis on tv and the cricket on JoesDad’s iPad.
> 
> We wanted Federer to win too. What a match though!
> 
> And just as it finished, the Cricket World Cup Final between New Zealand and England finished in a tie and so each team batted an extra 6 balls. We hastily switched the tv to the cricket and watched in amazement as that finished in a tie too. So they went to a countback on the number of boundaries scored by each team and England won!
> 
> Cricket can be tedious beyond belief on occasion, but this match wasn’t.
> 
> I am just back from another shift at the wildlife rescue where I was able to photograph my favourite baby wren who is growing fast.
> View attachment 276573
> 
> 
> We also admitted this tawny owl who was thoroughly underwhelmed at being powdered for mites and being treated for worms.
> View attachment 276574
> 
> 
> We also played a game of “hunt the bat” as one went missing last night. We failed. Hopefully the evening shift will find it.


Owls are one of my very favorite birds.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....i go off on a weekend kayaking trip and have 10 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Spent Saturday and Sunday kayaking rivers and creeks in Delaware, on the Maryland/Delaware border. Camped overnight at Trapp Pond State Park - where one finds 100s of Bald Cypress trees growing in the water, marshy, swamp areas.
> 
> 
> *Trap Pond State Park* is a 3653[1] acre (8.5 km²) Delaware state park located near Laurel, Delaware, USA. It is one of the largest surviving fragments of what was once an extensive wetland in what is now southwestern Sussex County. The state park features an extensive patch of bald cypress trees.
> The bald cypress is a wetland tree adapted to areas of calm, shallow standing water. Trap Pond State Park is the northernmost park in North America that includes cypress and bald cypress, although the actual range continues further north, ending just north of Georgetown, Delaware, in the Ellendale State Forest.
> It was nice camping - no rain, almost full moon, and stars too.
> 
> Happy Monday all.




Here’s one quick collage of the weekend of paddling.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope they will listen. They have 4 sullies weighing between 10 lbs to 20 lbs. They are in a enclosure maybe 10' × 15'. Then they have a 50 lb. in the same size. They have room to double the size. That's not ideal but better.


I think you have a better chance then most people for them to listen to you. I know this is a sad thing to say but I've been around disabled people all of my life. If you were just a regular guy you could be perceived as threatening. Since you are disabled, they will be more willing to listen to what you have to say and try to make you happy. I really believe you'll be able to make a difference.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good morning friends. It is Monday and overcast weather in Germany.
> Wishing you all a good start for the new week.


Happy Monday Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one quick collage of the weekend of paddling.
> 
> View attachment 276596


Awesome photos as usual.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> Hurricane Barry has come and gone. We had many tornado warnings and our road was mentioned too often on the news, but thankfully it was uneventful at our house. The Russian tortoise was kicked outside yesterday morning. He was extremely upset about being inside in a plastic container. He got a warm soak and was put in his outside house. It was high and dry. The sulcatas were much calmer in their confinement. I'm soaking them right now before bringing them back outside. We still have a couple more days of rain but not as severe as yesterday. Most of my children enjoyed exploring in the high water and overflowed pond. No snakes or gators were seen but a spider or ant sent one of them running back to the house. I hope all of you stayed safe as well.
> 
> View attachment 276565
> View attachment 276566
> View attachment 276567
> View attachment 276568


Your daughter is adorable...tortoises too. Leave it to a little Russian to throw a little horsey fit to go outside again.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....i go off on a weekend kayaking trip and have 10 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Spent Saturday and Sunday kayaking rivers and creeks in Delaware, on the Maryland/Delaware border. Camped overnight at Trapp Pond State Park - where one finds 100s of Bald Cypress trees growing in the water, marshy, swamp areas.
> 
> 
> *Trap Pond State Park* is a 3653[1] acre (8.5 km²) Delaware state park located near Laurel, Delaware, USA. It is one of the largest surviving fragments of what was once an extensive wetland in what is now southwestern Sussex County. The state park features an extensive patch of bald cypress trees.
> The bald cypress is a wetland tree adapted to areas of calm, shallow standing water. Trap Pond State Park is the northernmost park in North America that includes cypress and bald cypress, although the actual range continues further north, ending just north of Georgetown, Delaware, in the Ellendale State Forest.
> It was nice camping - no rain, almost full moon, and stars too.
> 
> Happy Monday all.


Happy Monday back at ya.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Good day, all!


Hi There Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

TriciaStringer said:


> Hurricane Barry has come and gone. We had many tornado warnings and our road was mentioned too often on the news, but thankfully it was uneventful at our house. The Russian tortoise was kicked outside yesterday morning. He was extremely upset about being inside in a plastic container. He got a warm soak and was put in his outside house. It was high and dry. The sulcatas were much calmer in their confinement. I'm soaking them right now before bringing them back outside. We still have a couple more days of rain but not as severe as yesterday. Most of my children enjoyed exploring in the high water and overflowed pond. No snakes or gators were seen but a spider or ant sent one of them running back to the house. I hope all of you stayed safe as well.
> 
> View attachment 276565
> View attachment 276566
> View attachment 276567
> View attachment 276568


Wow, glad you guys are okay. There sure is a lot of water. I see your kids like playing in the water just as much as other kids do. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was a stressful afternoon. We had tennis on tv and the cricket on JoesDad’s iPad.
> 
> We wanted Federer to win too. What a match though!
> 
> And just as it finished, the Cricket World Cup Final between New Zealand and England finished in a tie and so each team batted an extra 6 balls. We hastily switched the tv to the cricket and watched in amazement as that finished in a tie too. So they went to a countback on the number of boundaries scored by each team and England won!
> 
> Cricket can be tedious beyond belief on occasion, but this match wasn’t.
> 
> I am just back from another shift at the wildlife rescue where I was able to photograph my favourite baby wren who is growing fast.
> View attachment 276573
> 
> 
> We also admitted this tawny owl who was thoroughly underwhelmed at being powdered for mites and being treated for worms.
> View attachment 276574
> 
> 
> We also played a game of “hunt the bat” as one went missing last night. We failed. Hopefully the evening shift will find it.


Hopefully they find it. And I believe the cricket was very exciting. There were lots of whatsapp messages going back and forth on our family group ( well stephen's family group) [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

So it is Monday evening by me. And it is cold. Brrrr. I am under my blankets with the electric blanket on. At least I will be nice and warm tonight.


----------



## CarolM

What does everybody think of the new TFO look?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What does everybody think of the new TFO look?


I don't know because even though I have the app I go to my CDR shortcut. Sometimes it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It was a stressful afternoon. We had tennis on tv and the cricket on JoesDad’s iPad.
> 
> We wanted Federer to win too. What a match though!
> 
> And just as it finished, the Cricket World Cup Final between New Zealand and England finished in a tie and so each team batted an extra 6 balls. We hastily switched the tv to the cricket and watched in amazement as that finished in a tie too. So they went to a countback on the number of boundaries scored by each team and England won!
> 
> Cricket can be tedious beyond belief on occasion, but this match wasn’t.
> 
> I am just back from another shift at the wildlife rescue where I was able to photograph my favourite baby wren who is growing fast.
> View attachment 276573
> 
> 
> We also admitted this tawny owl who was thoroughly underwhelmed at being powdered for mites and being treated for worms.
> View attachment 276574
> 
> 
> We also played a game of “hunt the bat” as one went missing last night. We failed. Hopefully the evening shift will find it.


I'm so happy for you. That you have the opportunity to be involved with a wildlife rescue in a facility near you. That would be so much fun. Birds are so amazing and love their helpers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I think you have a better chance then most people for them to listen to you. I know this is a sad thing to say but I've been around disabled people all of my life. If you were just a regular guy you could be perceived as threatening. Since you are disabled, they will be more willing to listen to what you have to say and try to make you happy. I really believe you'll be able to make a difference.


I know what you mean. I have experienced that already since being disabled. Believe it or not everyday I am out in the public. I get acts of kindness. The only thing that makes me uncomfortable is when someone says thank you for your service or a elderly gentleman gives me a salute. 
If the opportunity is right I always say it was a car accident.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> So it is Monday evening by me. And it is cold. Brrrr. I am under my blankets with the electric blanket on. At least I will be nice and warm tonight.


What's your temperature? I'm just curious because I get cold if it's under 72°F...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Finally home! Opo was out of his hide and came over to me and smelled my foot. 
I would like to think it was a show of affection but I am sure Opo was looking for food.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I know what you mean. I have experienced that already since being disabled. Believe it or not everyday I am out in the public. I get acts of kindness. The only thing that makes me uncomfortable is when someone says thank you for your service or a elderly gentleman gives me a salute.
> If the opportunity is right I always say it was a car accident.


Sorry I'm laughing but I am. It's ok though. Use it. You'll get some things accomplished and they'll be happy they listened. My second cousin Ray was an inspiration to everyone around him...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure if this was answered (yet) since I’m catching up after a weekend of kayaking over in Delaware.
> 
> But, red flower looks like. *Monarda*
> 
> Monarda is a genus of flowering plants in the mint family, Lamiaceae. The genus is endemic to North America. Common names include bee balm, horsemint, oswego tea, and bergamot, the latter inspired by the fragrance of the leaves, which is reminiscent of bergamot orange (Citrus bergamia).


Mint is interesting. Back in the late 80's I couldn't find true peppermint tea because it had cross pollinated with spearmint.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Finally home! Opo was out of his hide and came over to me and smelled my foot.
> I would like to think it was a show of affection but I am sure Opo was looking for food.


Even so, at least he acknowledges that you are his keeper


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Your daughter is adorable...tortoises too. Leave it to a little Russian to throw a little horsey fit to go outside again.


Also your little girl looks like a mini TriciaStringer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> What does everybody think of the new TFO look?




Hhmmmm, new look? All looks the same here. Whats different?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> What does everybody think of the new TFO look?


Still looks the same to me????


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't know because even though I have the app I go to my CDR shortcut. Sometimes it keeps me out of trouble.


The new look is also in the CDR rooms.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What's your temperature? I'm just curious because I get cold if it's under 72°F...


I must admit I did not look last night. I just went by feel. But this morning on the way to work it was 48F


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Finally home! Opo was out of his hide and came over to me and smelled my foot.
> I would like to think it was a show of affection but I am sure Opo was looking for food.


LOL, We will go with that he missed you too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmm, new look? All looks the same here. Whats different?


Maybe it is just my app. I will post a pic shortly. I will have to respond on the app and I am on the computer right now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> The new look is also in the CDR rooms.




Hhmmmm, I’m not seeing any changes anywhere.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmm, I’m not seeing any changes anywhere.


Ok, so on my phone the below is how it appears. When I answer posts I have to make sure that I go under the quote otherwise my reply goes on top of the quote. And I no longer have a blank post at the bottom of the page to start a new post in the thread. I must click on the green circle with the arrow in it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I must admit I did not look last night. I just went by feel. But this morning on the way to work it was 48F



48 is comfy! We are approaching 100 the rest of this week!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> 48 is comfy! We are approaching 100 the rest of this week!


Hmmm, I it is not too bad. But I am sure last night was lower. We however very rarely go into the negatives or maybe I should day below 34F. But it I suppose is also how you feel at that moment. Yo can be a hot person and 34 would be comfy, and you can be a cold person and 34 would be freezing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Ok, so on my phone the below is how it appears. When I answer posts I have to make sure that I go under the quote otherwise my reply goes on top of the quote. And I no longer have a blank post at the bottom of the page to start a new post in the thread. I must click on the green circle with the arrow in it.
> View attachment 276625
> View attachment 276626



Must be happening to the APP on phones.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Must be happening to the APP on phones.


Yes that is what I thought as well.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Ok, so on my phone the below is how it appears. When I answer posts I have to make sure that I go under the quote otherwise my reply goes on top of the quote. And I no longer have a blank post at the bottom of the page to start a new post in the thread. I must click on the green circle with the arrow in it.
> View attachment 276625
> View attachment 276626



Are you on Android? There’s no change on iOS. Take a look at the app store and see when it last updated.

Josh doesn’t write the app. It’s a third party product called Tapatalk that carries the forum and is branded as TFO


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Are you on Android? There’s no change on iOS. Take a look at the app store and see when it last updated.
> 
> Josh doesn’t write the app. It’s a third party product called Tapatalk that carries the forum and is branded as TFO


Yes I am on android. I just go into the app on my phone, but this time I had to re login. and I got the message that I would no longer have pages or something to that effect and the format had changed. I actually don't mind, it is quite nice, just have to get used to the few things that are different. I think it is possible that maybe it had not been updated on my phone for a while so when I logged in again the update went through.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Are you on Android? There’s no change on iOS. Take a look at the app store and see when it last updated.
> 
> Josh doesn’t write the app. It’s a third party product called Tapatalk that carries the forum and is branded as TFO


I have version 8.0.25 (build 21500037,base on 30550009)


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> Followed closely by me and @Bee62


----------



## Bee62

TriciaStringer said:


> Hurricane Barry has come and gone. We had many tornado warnings and our road was mentioned too often on the news, but thankfully it was uneventful at our house. The Russian tortoise was kicked outside yesterday morning. He was extremely upset about being inside in a plastic container. He got a warm soak and was put in his outside house. It was high and dry. The sulcatas were much calmer in their confinement. I'm soaking them right now before bringing them back outside. We still have a couple more days of rain but not as severe as yesterday. Most of my children enjoyed exploring in the high water and overflowed pond. No snakes or gators were seen but a spider or ant sent one of them running back to the house. I hope all of you stayed safe as well.
> 
> View attachment 276565
> View attachment 276566
> View attachment 276567
> View attachment 276568


Good to hear that nothing bad happend to you and your family and house / property. The big puddles look like fun for the children. 
Hopefully not for any gators that might come along searching for a new "home" to settle down.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. We are on our way home today. I get to see my buddy Opo.


I am sure he is impatiently waiting for you.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It was a stressful afternoon. We had tennis on tv and the cricket on JoesDad’s iPad.
> 
> We wanted Federer to win too. What a match though!
> 
> And just as it finished, the Cricket World Cup Final between New Zealand and England finished in a tie and so each team batted an extra 6 balls. We hastily switched the tv to the cricket and watched in amazement as that finished in a tie too. So they went to a countback on the number of boundaries scored by each team and England won!
> 
> Cricket can be tedious beyond belief on occasion, but this match wasn’t.
> 
> I am just back from another shift at the wildlife rescue where I was able to photograph my favourite baby wren who is growing fast.
> View attachment 276573
> 
> 
> We also admitted this tawny owl who was thoroughly underwhelmed at being powdered for mites and being treated for worms.
> View attachment 276574
> 
> 
> We also played a game of “hunt the bat” as one went missing last night. We failed. Hopefully the evening shift will find it.


LOL ! Hunt the bat .... Maybe hanging from the ceiling.
Your feathered babies are very nice and cute. Owls are special with their big eyes. I love them all.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Mine too. It’s amazing what a terrible teacher can do for subject enjoyment. I am really interested in history now


Most people having* ..... *( please read the link ) when they are gettinge older....
Me too......

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reminiscence


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one quick collage of the weekend of paddling.
> 
> View attachment 276596


Is this you, the last picture on the left side ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Happy Monday Sabine.


Thank you and Happy Tuesday for you Carol, and all my other roommates here !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> So it is Monday evening by me. And it is cold. Brrrr. I am under my blankets with the electric blanket on. At least I will be nice and warm tonight.


How cold ? How do you heat your house ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> What does everybody think of the new TFO look?


Which look ???


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Ok, so on my phone the below is how it appears. When I answer posts I have to make sure that I go under the quote otherwise my reply goes on top of the quote. And I no longer have a blank post at the bottom of the page to start a new post in the thread. I must click on the green circle with the arrow in it.
> View attachment 276625
> View attachment 276626


I don't think I'd like that.


----------



## DE42

Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs. 
Thought I'd share. 






Still debating on a name.


----------



## Momof4

Dan, he’s beautiful!!! 
What are your name ideas?

How about Hawk, River or Yukon?


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs.
> Thought I'd share.
> View attachment 276637
> View attachment 276638
> View attachment 276639
> View attachment 276640
> 
> 
> Still debating on a name.



What a beauty! Such intelligent eyes. I’m sure the perfect name will jump out at you soon


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> The new look is also in the CDR rooms.


I guess I never really looked at the look. I was more watching the info and replies...and didn't realize how much I would love it at first. I didn't know you could get supplies from TFO though. I'll remember that.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I must admit I did not look last night. I just went by feel. But this morning on the way to work it was 48F


That is a late winter early spring for Ohio most of the time...I don't blame you for being under a blanket though. I don't get rid of my leggings until at least June.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs.
> Thought I'd share.
> View attachment 276637
> View attachment 276638
> View attachment 276639
> View attachment 276640
> 
> 
> Still debating on a name.


What an adorable pup with those Sky blue eyes! and eyebrows like little clouds.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Is this you, the last picture on the left side ?



Nagh, thats the leader of our group.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> The new look is also in the CDR rooms.


Mine is actually the same as it was after looking at your screen shots. I don't think I would like that either.


----------



## Maro2Bear

When you all visit Georgia....a side trip to a turtle rescue.

https://jekyllisland.ticketleap.com/behind-the-scenes-tour/details


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Dan, he’s beautiful!!!
> What are your name ideas?
> 
> How about Hawk, River or Yukon?


I'm not sure yet. I've been waiting to see her personality 

Right now she has been really calm and resting a lot. But I can't help but think that's from what all the flees did. There was not a square inch in her that had less than 50 flees. 
I have an appointment to take her to the vet for a check up and shots. 

My first name idea was Roku and dad calls him Wolfy. I've also considered a more nature name. Like Storm or cloud....


----------



## DE42

EllieMay said:


> What a beauty! Such intelligent eyes. I’m sure the perfect name will jump out at you soon


Thank you [emoji106]


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> What an adorable pup with those Sky blue eyes! and eyebrows like little clouds.


Thank you! I know I love his eyes. Mom is 70lbs and dad is 80lbs so he should be a big dog.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another HOT humid day with the temp now holding at 92F, and humidity at 50%, creating a “feels like” temp of an even 100.
Sooooo, time a nice soak/swim for Sully.

We bought a new pool, but might need the next larger one!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs.
> Thought I'd share.
> View attachment 276637
> View attachment 276638
> View attachment 276639
> View attachment 276640
> 
> 
> Still debating on a name.


Hey, that is a beautiful little Husky. Congrats. Do your other dogs love the puppy or are they envious ?


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Another HOT humid day with the temp now holding at 92F, and humidity at 50%, creating a “feels like” temp of an even 100.
> Sooooo, time a nice soak/swim for Sully.
> 
> We bought a new pool, but might need the next larger one!
> 
> View attachment 276646


Yep may need a bigger one lol
How big is he?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Hey, that is a beautiful little Husky. Congrats. Do your other dogs love the puppy or are they envious ?


I've been sure to show them lots of attention also so they have not gotten jealous 
Not yet anyway lol.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, thats the leader of our group.


Okay. Have we ever seen a pic of YOU ???


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Another HOT humid day with the temp now holding at 92F, and humidity at 50%, creating a “feels like” temp of an even 100.
> Sooooo, time a nice soak/swim for Sully.
> 
> We bought a new pool, but might need the next larger one!
> 
> View attachment 276646


This is a nice Sully Pool ! I hope she will not forget about the pool rules Nr: 5 : Don`t use the pool when you are sick with diarrheah ! 
Or better: Don`t poop in the water... LOL !
@Ray--Opo


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I've been sure to show them lots of attention also so they have not gotten jealous
> Not yet anyway lol.


Good luck with the new furred buddy. I am sure you`ll find a wonderful name for her soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another HOT humid day with the temp now holding at 92F, and humidity at 50%, creating a “feels like” temp of an even 100.
> Sooooo, time a nice soak/swim for Sully.
> 
> We bought a new pool, but might need the next larger one!
> 
> View attachment 276646


He/she is so beautiful but just out of curiosity...Do you have to put the "little" one in the pool?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Have we ever seen a pic of YOU ???


I think We have. He was the guy with the red paddle in pics many many pages ago. I've seen him in a picture since.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> I'm not sure yet. I've been waiting to see her personality
> 
> Right now she has been really calm and resting a lot. But I can't help but think that's from what all the flees did. There was not a square inch in her that had less than 50 flees.
> I have an appointment to take her to the vet for a check up and shots.
> 
> My first name idea was Roku and dad calls him Wolfy. I've also considered a more nature name. Like Storm or cloud....


That's what I thought too or sky as a name.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> He/she is so beautiful but just out of curiosity...Do you have to put the "little" one in the pool?



Ogh yes, a heave ho and in we go. I don’t have a sunken pond for Sully, so it’s a lift and soak. But Sully easily climbs out.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh yes, a heave ho and in we go. I don’t have a sunken pond for Sully, so it’s a lift and soak. But Sully easily climbs out.


Ain't that just like a turdess...you won't have to lift weights though to get some exercise.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> When you all visit Georgia....a side trip to a turtle rescue.
> 
> https://jekyllisland.ticketleap.com/behind-the-scenes-tour/details



That would be nice!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh yes, a heave ho and in we go. I don’t have a sunken pond for Sully, so it’s a lift and soak. But Sully easily climbs out.



Is that “water hose” temp or from the hot tap? I can’t get mine to stay if it’s not hot tub similar [emoji43]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Is that “water hose” temp or from the hot tap? I can’t get mine to stay if it’s not hot tub similar [emoji43]



Water hose temp, but it was high 90’s all day before the soak. Sully didnt stay in too long.

Speaking of hot temps...look what we have coming our way.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Water hose temp, but it was high 90’s all day before the soak. Sully didnt stay in too long.
> 
> Speaking of hot temps...look what we have coming our way.
> 
> View attachment 276656


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I am stuck in school governor meetings all day today. The sun is out, the temperatures perfect and I can think of a million things that I would rather do. Oh well not too long until the end of term


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Wednesday morning all...

It’s going to be just too darn hot today to do much outside (including kayaking). Front and back lawns are all cut, edges trimmed in the gardens, flowers and bananas well soaked! 

Got a new implement to use on my logs - a *10 ton hydraulic log splitter.* Yep, Harbor Freight has all kinds of things, including these log splitters. Was able to lug one home, set it up and start using it yesterday afternoon. Perhaps not as fast as my 15 lb maul, but it’s methodical and saves the back - and safer.

Another pix of Ms Sully soaking yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Ben02

I received this book in the post today from my grandad, it’s about C.J.P. Ionides and his love of snakes.

My grandad has also always loved reptiles/amphibians, when he was evacuated from London to Devon during the blitz, he liked to go to the little pond near where he was staying and he collected newts.


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs.
> Thought I'd share.
> View attachment 276637
> View attachment 276638
> View attachment 276639
> View attachment 276640
> 
> 
> Still debating on a name.


Aww those blue eyes

What about the name “Blue”?


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs.
> Thought I'd share.
> View attachment 276637
> View attachment 276638
> View attachment 276639
> View attachment 276640
> 
> 
> Still debating on a name.





How about “Franky” as in Frank Sinatra

While Sinatra never learned how to read music, he had an impressive understanding of it, and he worked very hard from a young age to improve his abilities in all aspects of music. A perfectionist, renowned for his dress sense and performing presence, he always insisted on recording live with his band. *His bright blue eyes earned him the popular nickname "Ol' Blue Eyes". *


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Water hose temp, but it was high 90’s all day before the soak. Sully didnt stay in too long.
> 
> Speaking of hot temps...look what we have coming our way.
> 
> View attachment 276656



Better have plenty of water for yourself


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> How cold ? How do you heat your house ?


We don't heat our house. We use extra blankets and electric blankets in our beds.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs.
> Thought I'd share.
> View attachment 276637
> View attachment 276638
> View attachment 276639
> View attachment 276640
> 
> 
> Still debating on a name.


He is gorgeous. I love his eyes.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! I am already frustrated today trying to figure out what to do with myself. Last week, my “shoulder was bothering me and I mentioned to my husband that I might have pulled something. On Monday, it was really bothering me and causing my nerves to go crazy (I have mild Cubital tunnel), so I called my Orthopedic Dr. I ended up having to go in Yesterday ahead of scheduled appointment only to find out that it’s not my shoulder at all.It seems there is something going on with my neck. So now, there’s this long process of getting MRI, and finding out treatment plans (kinda scares me) and in the mean time it hurts like hell[emoji35]. I don’t do painkillers and I’m too busy to sit Idle.. this is CRAP!

On another note, our heat index is creeping up and the humidity is insane!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Mine is actually the same as it was after looking at your screen shots. I don't think I would like that either.


Strange that it has changed for me and not you guys. Maybe you have to login again for the change to take effect.


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> I'm not sure yet. I've been waiting to see her personality
> 
> Right now she has been really calm and resting a lot. But I can't help but think that's from what all the flees did. There was not a square inch in her that had less than 50 flees.
> I have an appointment to take her to the vet for a check up and shots.
> 
> My first name idea was Roku and dad calls him Wolfy. I've also considered a more nature name. Like Storm or cloud....


Those sound like good names.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another HOT humid day with the temp now holding at 92F, and humidity at 50%, creating a “feels like” temp of an even 100.
> Sooooo, time a nice soak/swim for Sully.
> 
> We bought a new pool, but might need the next larger one!
> 
> View attachment 276646


looks like Sully is have a good swim.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I think We have. He was the guy with the red paddle in pics many many pages ago. I've seen him in a picture since.


Nope we have not, because Mark is the one always taking the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Water hose temp, but it was high 90’s all day before the soak. Sully didnt stay in too long.
> 
> Speaking of hot temps...look what we have coming our way.
> 
> View attachment 276656


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I am already frustrated today trying to figure out what to do with myself. Last week, my “shoulder was bothering me and I mentioned to my husband that I might have pulled something. On Monday, it was really bothering me and causing my nerves to go crazy (I have mild Cubital tunnel), so I called my Orthopedic Dr. I ended up having to go in Yesterday ahead of scheduled appointment only to find out that it’s not my shoulder at all.It seems there is something going on with my neck. So now, there’s this long process of getting MRI, and finding out treatment plans (kinda scares me) and in the mean time it hurts like hell[emoji35]. I don’t do painkillers and I’m too busy to sit Idle.. this is CRAP!
> 
> On another note, our heat index is creeping up and the humidity is insane!
> View attachment 276687


Oh no Heather. I am sorry about your neck. But hang in there, I am sure that they will come up with a good plan of action to get it better. You should also maybe see an osteopath. The osteopath was the one that eventually took most of my back pain away. Good Luck, it is not a nice thing to go through.


----------



## EllieMay

Thanks Carol. If I get quiet, y’all don’t worry. I’m just not a good patients and I don’t want to overload with negativity. Lol.. on another note, what’s the status with your egg? Is there still an egg on watch? Are you expecting a shell baby? Refresh my memory please))


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I am already frustrated today trying to figure out what to do with myself. Last week, my “shoulder was bothering me and I mentioned to my husband that I might have pulled something. On Monday, it was really bothering me and causing my nerves to go crazy (I have mild Cubital tunnel), so I called my Orthopedic Dr. I ended up having to go in Yesterday ahead of scheduled appointment only to find out that it’s not my shoulder at all.It seems there is something going on with my neck. So now, there’s this long process of getting MRI, and finding out treatment plans (kinda scares me) and in the mean time it hurts like hell[emoji35]. I don’t do painkillers and I’m too busy to sit Idle.. this is CRAP!
> 
> On another note, our heat index is creeping up and the humidity is insane!
> View attachment 276687




Bad news on the neck and the humidity. You might as well sit in a cool tub of water all day! Thats humid!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus is POPPING this morning. Check out those blooms (aka Sully treats).


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Carol. If I get quiet, y’all don’t worry. I’m just not a good patients and I don’t want to overload with negativity. Lol.. on another note, what’s the status with your egg? Is there still an egg on watch? Are you expecting a shell baby? Refresh my memory please))


Welll, There is still an egg there, I have not touched it, but they normally hatch around March, April and May, so we have quite a while to wait. And then she should have laid another egg sometime last week as they apparently lay their eggs 23 days apart. BUT if she did lay another egg, I did not catch it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus is POPPING this morning. Check out those blooms (aka Sully treats).
> 
> View attachment 276688


ooohhh lucky Sully. Mine have a only a flower or two, as I don't have very many blooms at the moment.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I think We have. He was the guy with the red paddle in pics many many pages ago. I've seen him in a picture since.


How many years ago ?? I`ve never seen such a pic.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I am stuck in school governor meetings all day today. The sun is out, the temperatures perfect and I can think of a million things that I would rather do. Oh well not too long until the end of term


Press the "Fire Alarm" button ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Wednesday morning all...
> 
> It’s going to be just too darn hot today to do much outside (including kayaking). Front and back lawns are all cut, edges trimmed in the gardens, flowers and bananas well soaked!
> 
> Got a new implement to use on my logs - a *10 ton hydraulic log splitter.* Yep, Harbor Freight has all kinds of things, including these log splitters. Was able to lug one home, set it up and start using it yesterday afternoon. Perhaps not as fast as my 15 lb maul, but it’s methodical and saves the back - and safer.
> 
> Another pix of Ms Sully soaking yesterday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 276682


I think a hot day on the water is easier to bear than "on land". Right ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> I think a hot day on the water is easier to bear than "on land". Right ?



A bit, but there’s no shade and easy to over heat and dehydrate.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Welll, There is still an egg there, I have not touched it, but they normally hatch around March, April and May, so we have quite a while to wait. And then she should have laid another egg sometime last week as they apparently lay their eggs 23 days apart. BUT if she did lay another egg, I did not catch it.



Ok. I think I see now. it’s winter time for you and therefor a natural holding period for eggs. So, in the wild, a females nest would accumulate a new egg every 23 days until spring when warmer temperatures would trigger the incubation period...??? Is this what your hoping to simulate??


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We don't heat our house. We use extra blankets and electric blankets in our beds.


Okay. Then I understand that it is getting uncomfortable in lower temps in the house and you have to use electric blankets.
Btw: A friend of mine asked me where do you live in Capetown, which district. He visited Capetown this year and his wife is from South Africa.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit, but there’s no shade and easy to over heat and dehydrate.


Okay. 111 F is brutal. I can`t imagine. I know I would do NOTHING in that heat, only suffer ....
Take care of yourself, the ones you love and your lovely Sully girl.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus is POPPING this morning. Check out those blooms (aka Sully treats).
> 
> View attachment 276688


Hmmm, I am sure Sully falls in love with Lord Baltimore with every blossoms she`s eating...
Btw: The color is beautiful. I have some hibiskus in my garden too but they bloom real late every year. Maybe next month. It is too cold in Germany.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Welll, There is still an egg there, I have not touched it, but they normally hatch around March, April and May, so we have quite a while to wait. And then she should have laid another egg sometime last week as they apparently lay their eggs 23 days apart. BUT if she did lay another egg, I did not catch it.


Waiting until March, April, May for little torts to hatch is exciting ! Good luck !


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok. I think I see now. it’s winter time for you and therefor a natural holding period for eggs. So, in the wild, a females nest would accumulate a new egg every 23 days until spring when warmer temperatures would trigger the incubation period...??? Is this what your hoping to simulate??


Yes, but they lay the eggs each in it's own nest. They don't go back to the same nest and lay an egg. So you will have babies hatching at different times within that 3 month period that I mentioned. I have also separated Whitey from Blue because he was and is becoming too aggressive with them when he mates with her. So these eggs may be the last that are fertile if they are fertile. They may still not be fertile even though he was with her last year during spring. We will see.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Then I understand that it is getting uncomfortable in lower temps in the house and you have to use electric blankets.
> Btw: A friend of mine asked me where do you live in Capetown, which district. He visited Capetown this year and his wife is from South Africa.


We live in Milnerton Ridge. Is your friend still here?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Waiting until March, April, May for little torts to hatch is exciting ! Good luck !


I am very impatient.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> We live in Milnerton Ridge. Is your friend still here?


No, he is now in Germany. He and his wife are living here. Do you want to ask him something ?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> I am very impatient.


I would be too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> When you all visit Georgia....a side trip to a turtle rescue.
> 
> https://jekyllisland.ticketleap.com/behind-the-scenes-tour/details


Thanks for the info. They have a sea turtle hospital and rescue in marathon key. We stopped in the morning we checked out. When I asked for a tour the next available was 2 hrs. I didn't know you had to reserve.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> This is a nice Sully Pool ! I hope she will not forget about the pool rules Nr: 5 : Don`t use the pool when you are sick with diarrheah !
> Or better: Don`t poop in the water... LOL !
> @Ray--Opo


----------



## DE42

Ben02 said:


> Aww those blue eyes
> 
> What about the name “Blue”?


That's a good name. I'll add it to the list 

He had me up all night but it's good because we was going out so he could go potty. House breaking is a chore but it is one of those you can't skip on. Lol


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> How about “Franky” as in Frank Sinatra
> 
> While Sinatra never learned how to read music, he had an impressive understanding of it, and he worked very hard from a young age to improve his abilities in all aspects of music. A perfectionist, renowned for his dress sense and performing presence, he always insisted on recording live with his band. *His bright blue eyes earned him the popular nickname "Ol' Blue Eyes". *


Interesting. Has a good story to go with it also.


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> That's a good name. I'll add it to the list
> 
> He had me up all night but it's good because we was going out so he could go potty. House breaking is a chore but it is one of those you can't skip on. Lol


I remember that with my dog


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Found this little guy at the shelter. Had about a thousand flees on him. He had been turned in that day. He looks full husky but we really are not sure. He had a sister someone was coming to get that had a coat that look like a tri-color collie or something like that. Got all the flees off when we got home and he seems to get along great with the other dogs.
> Thought I'd share.
> View attachment 276637
> View attachment 276638
> View attachment 276639
> View attachment 276640
> 
> 
> Still debating on a name.


Aw, what a cutey pie!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nope we have not, because Mark is the one always taking the pictures.


Ok but he did say he was the one with the red paddle. I can't remember what exact event it was though. There were a lot of kyackers at a gathering in a bay of some sort.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Ok but he did say he was the one with the red paddle. I can't remember what exact event it was though. There were a lot of kyackers at a gathering in a bay of some sort.


I remember that.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok


Yvonne G said:


> I remember that.


 Ok...I am not alone and actually remembered something.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I am already frustrated today trying to figure out what to do with myself. Last week, my “shoulder was bothering me and I mentioned to my husband that I might have pulled something. On Monday, it was really bothering me and causing my nerves to go crazy (I have mild Cubital tunnel), so I called my Orthopedic Dr. I ended up having to go in Yesterday ahead of scheduled appointment only to find out that it’s not my shoulder at all.It seems there is something going on with my neck. So now, there’s this long process of getting MRI, and finding out treatment plans (kinda scares me) and in the mean time it hurts like hell[emoji35]. I don’t do painkillers and I’m too busy to sit Idle.. this is CRAP!
> 
> On another note, our heat index is creeping up and the humidity is insane!
> View attachment 276687


So sorry to see you have that pain. I don't take painkillers either so it's what it is. I'll be thinking hoping and praying for you...and some relief for both.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> That's a good name. I'll add it to the list
> 
> He had me up all night but it's good because we was going out so he could go potty. House breaking is a chore but it is one of those you can't skip on. Lol


He sounds like a really good dog...and will get back on track. After being eaten while alive by all those fleas, anyone would need a nice restful sleep.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> How many years ago ?? I`ve never seen such a pic.


Ok...I take the challenge...here's me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m in here


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> That's a good name. I'll add it to the list
> 
> He had me up all night but it's good because we was going out so he could go potty. House breaking is a chore but it is one of those you can't skip on. Lol


Is your new dog a "he" or a "she" ????


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> I remember that with my dog


When they are very young it`s like having a human baby, but dogs mature faster.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Ok
> 
> Ok...I am not alone and actually remembered something.


Sorry, I can`t remember.


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> When they are very young it`s like having a human baby, but dogs mature faster.


My dog used to sleep in a cage at night when he was a puppy, he would howl all through the night until you let him sleep on your bed. Here he is now


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> So sorry to see you have that pain. I don't take painkillers either so it's what it is. I'll be thinking hoping and praying for you...and some relief for both.


I am taking no painkillers too. I only wait....
Often pain goes away after a few days / weeks or months. The only pain that would take me immediately to a doctor is the pain of an heart attack.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I take the challenge...here's me.
> View attachment 276704


Hi Cathie. It is good to have a face, your face to your postings. Thank you.
I love your smile.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m in here
> 
> View attachment 276706


Where ???


----------



## Ben02

It’s my sisters graduation tomorrow..... that means I have to where a scratchy, uncomfortable suit!!! I’d rather wear my usual shirt and shorts


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m in here
> 
> View attachment 276706


Is that you in the red life jacket in the very front?


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I take the challenge...here's me.
> View attachment 276704


Nice picture!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Is your new dog a "he" or a "she" ????


He. Though I've slipped up a few times myself and said she. Lol


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> My dog used to sleep in a cage at night when he was a puppy, he would howl all through the night until you let him sleep on your bed. Here he is now


Which breed or is he a mix ?


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Which breed or is he a mix ?


He’s a miniature Schnauzer


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> When they are very young it`s like having a human baby, but dogs mature faster.


It is. Lol. Anywhere I go he is literally on top of my feet. This weekend we are starting leash training.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> He. Though I've slipped up a few times myself and said she. Lol


Exactly ! That`s what was confusing me. Now I know, a boy.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I am already frustrated today trying to figure out what to do with myself. Last week, my “shoulder was bothering me and I mentioned to my husband that I might have pulled something. On Monday, it was really bothering me and causing my nerves to go crazy (I have mild Cubital tunnel), so I called my Orthopedic Dr. I ended up having to go in Yesterday ahead of scheduled appointment only to find out that it’s not my shoulder at all.It seems there is something going on with my neck. So now, there’s this long process of getting MRI, and finding out treatment plans (kinda scares me) and in the mean time it hurts like hell[emoji35]. I don’t do painkillers and I’m too busy to sit Idle.. this is CRAP!
> 
> On another note, our heat index is creeping up and the humidity is insane!
> View attachment 276687



So sorry! I hope you get relief soon!


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> He’s a miniature Schnauzer


Oh yes ! I love Schnauzer. I have a dog that has a little bit Schnauzern in her genes too.
Here she is my "Erna". The picture was taken when she was in Greece. Now she lives in Germany.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> It’s my sisters graduation tomorrow..... that means I have to where a scratchy, uncomfortable suit!!! I’d rather wear my usual shirt and shorts


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I would hate that. ( scratchy clothes ).


----------



## DE42

Ben02 said:


> My dog used to sleep in a cage at night when he was a puppy, he would howl all through the night until you let him sleep on your bed. Here he is now


I tried the first night to crate him. But after 2.5 hours of him screaming like he was being killed I went and got him and out him in my bed with me and my other dog Tali. That's where he is staying at night now lol.


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes ! I love Schnauzer. I have a dog that has a little bit Schnauzern in her genes too.
> Here she is my "Erna". The picture was taken when she was in Greece. Now she lives in Germany.
> View attachment 276708


World traveling dog!!


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> It is. Lol. Anywhere I go he is literally on top of my feet. This weekend we are starting leash training.


Good luck. Do you use a harness ?


----------



## DE42

DE42 said:


> I tried the first night to crate him. But after 2.5 hours of him screaming like he was being killed I went and got him and out him in my bed with me and my other dog Tali. That's where he is staying at night now lol.
> 
> Nice looking dog btw. Lol


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes ! I love Schnauzer. I have a dog that has a little bit Schnauzern in her genes too.
> Here she is my "Erna". The picture was taken when she was in Greece. Now she lives in Germany.
> View attachment 276708


She’s adorable, I can definitely see some schnauzer I her especially her ears


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> I tried the first night to crate him. But after 2.5 hours of him screaming like he was being killed I went and got him and out him in my bed with me and my other dog Tali. That's where he is staying at night now lol.


They are so clever ! They know how to get first in your heart and then in your bed ! LOL !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Good luck. Do you use a harness ?


Got one last night. I put it on him and took it off several times while doing treats. Teaching him to give me his paws.


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I would hate that. ( scratchy clothes ).


I hate it!


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> They are so clever ! They know how to get first in your heart and then in your bed ! LOL !


Lol so true!! Lol


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> I tried the first night to crate him. But after 2.5 hours of him screaming like he was being killed I went and got him and out him in my bed with me and my other dog Tali. That's where he is staying at night now lol.


They are so manipulative


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m in here
> 
> View attachment 276706



Mark, are you the one holding up the heart sign?


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> World traveling dog!!


I saw a picture of her in the I-Net. I fell in love with her cute brown eyes and her ragged fur / hair. I was not searching for a dog but it seems to me that she was searching for me. After a short while and a short flight she was mine.


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> She’s adorable, I can definitely see some schnauzer I her especially her ears


Thank you ! Schnauzer are brave and alert.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Got one last night. I put it on him and took it off several times while doing treats. Teaching him to give me his paws.


Is he learning fast ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Carol. If I get quiet, y’all don’t worry. I’m just not a good patients and I don’t want to overload with negativity. Lol.. on another note, what’s the status with your egg? Is there still an egg on watch? Are you expecting a shell baby? Refresh my memory please))


Feel better


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> I hate it!


You must be brave and strong.


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! Schnauzer are brave and alert.


They are indeed, mine is nearly always on his perch (the living room armchair) looking for intruders


----------



## Momof4

Hi again,
Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week. 
So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14. 

My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8. 

I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> You must be brave and strong.


I’ll try


----------



## Ben02

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.


Your no stranger at all, you had a lot going through your mind recently. I’m so sorry about your friend. I hope everything goes well for your husband.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.


Sorry for the loss of your friend. 
But good news for your husband. 
It has been hard for me to keep up here also. 
Glad to see you back


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Mark, are you the one holding up the heart sign?



Nagh. Guess again


----------



## Maro2Bear

And another round of heavy storms about to hit !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> I saw a picture of her in the I-Net. I fell in love with her cute brown eyes and her ragged fur / hair. I was not searching for a dog but it seems to me that she was searching for me. After a short while and a short flight she was mine.


Sometimes love happens when you are not looking for it


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> Is he learning fast ?


Yes and no. He seems to kinda understand at the time. But when I try again it's like we just stayed. But he is only 8weeks. 

I think it's always best to start early though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.




Hang in there...LIFE happens. Good news on your hubby’s surgery.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.



I'm so sorry to hear all of this :hug: 
I'm sorry from you loss. 

I'm glad he was able to get it though!

:Hug:


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Cathie. It is good to have a face, your face to your postings. Thank you.
> I love your smile.


I love your songs and input...and really all of TFO but especially the CDR people...


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Mark, are you the one holding up the heart sign?


That's not the picture I saw. Just another version.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Interesting. Has a good story to go with it also.



I like it too


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok...I take the challenge...here's me.
> View attachment 276704



What a beautiful smile! Just as I pictured you


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.


I'm sorry about your friend. Maybe you can have her back by being a help to her daughter. I'm glad your husband is getting the help he must need. I missed your posts. I get sick of seeing my mouth. I'd rather see what everyone else is up to even if I can't catch up.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have a thread all of you need to go to and post your picture: The new what do you look like thread

I can't put up the link because I don't now how to copy/paste from my Kindle.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Is that you in the red life jacket in the very front?


Now I remember. More of which person I thought was probably Mark.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I love your songs and input...and really all of TFO but especially the CDR people...


I have no turtles or torts but I'm here for the people in here!! Love you all.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.



I’m very sorry about your friend but I’m super happy for your hubby... and y’all too! It’s not easy to live with someone going through that! 
We are glad to see you back!


----------



## Cathie G

I do have another half grown baby that likes my can bag messes.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> I have no turtles or torts but I'm here for the people in here!! Love you all.



What a wonderfully nice thing to say. I hope we make you feel deserved!


----------



## Bee62

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.


You will never be a stranger to us. You are going through rough times. Once when you are feeling better you will come back and it will be like you have never been away.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Sometimes love happens when you are not looking for it


That`s life ! So true.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Yes and no. He seems to kinda understand at the time. But when I try again it's like we just stayed. But he is only 8weeks.
> 
> I think it's always best to start early though.


8 weeks ? He is a baby ! But you are right it is okay to start early. How does such a young, cute baby gets into a shelter ?


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I do have another half grown baby that likes my can bag messes.
> View attachment 276715


Looks fragile !


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> 8 weeks ? He is a baby ! But you are right it is okay to start early. How does such a young, cute baby gets into a shelter ?


They took them because of the bad flee infestation.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I love your songs and input...and really all of TFO but especially the CDR people...


Thank you Cathie.  When you don`t mind I will sing some more songs for you and the CDR.
Yeah, CDR rommates are very special, nice and lovely people.


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> They took them because of the bad flee infestation.


But this puppy was no stray dog ? Does someone don`t want him anylonger ?


----------



## DE42

Bee62 said:


> But this puppy was no stray dog ? Does someone don`t want him anylonger ?


They had five puppies and was probably going to sell them. My guess is someone went to look and they turned them in for the condition the pups was it. 

The shelter would only say so much.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> They had five puppies and was probably going to sell them. My guess is someone went to look and they turned them in for the condition the pups was it.
> 
> The shelter would only say so much.


I can't understand why the shelter didn't immediately deal with the fleas but I'm glad you have him. Sounds like he's bound and determined to be a member of your family.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We have a thread all of you need to go to and post your picture: The new what do you look like thread
> 
> I can't put up the link because I don't now how to copy/paste from my Kindle.


I'll try.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Looks fragile !


Why oh why do they like the bags? That means my yard MUST look like a mess whether anyone likes it or not.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> What a beautiful smile! Just as I pictured you


 Thanks but usually my hair is half crazy and uncombed etc...cause every critter at my home is up to no durn good everyday. The smile is from thinking about their silliness.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I can't understand why the shelter didn't immediately deal with the fleas but I'm glad you have him. Sounds like he's bound and determined to be a member of your family.


That I can't say. May have been waiting on someone too but in any case I was able to get him. I know they was not back with the other dogs yet.


----------



## DE42

Idk if I posted this here yet or not. But it's beautiful and wanted to if I have not lol


----------



## DE42

I want to get a nice camra to do photography but not break the budget. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Idk if I posted this here yet or not. But it's beautiful and wanted to if I have not lol
> View attachment 276733



I have not seen this and it IS beautiful


----------



## DE42

EllieMay said:


> I have not seen this and it IS beautiful


Thanks. It was in my mom's garden.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I am already frustrated today trying to figure out what to do with myself. Last week, my “shoulder was bothering me and I mentioned to my husband that I might have pulled something. On Monday, it was really bothering me and causing my nerves to go crazy (I have mild Cubital tunnel), so I called my Orthopedic Dr. I ended up having to go in Yesterday ahead of scheduled appointment only to find out that it’s not my shoulder at all.It seems there is something going on with my neck. So now, there’s this long process of getting MRI, and finding out treatment plans (kinda scares me) and in the mean time it hurts like hell[emoji35]. I don’t do painkillers and I’m too busy to sit Idle.. this is CRAP!
> 
> On another note, our heat index is creeping up and the humidity is insane!
> View attachment 276687



Ow! Ow! Ouch!  I hope you can be fixed soon


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> It’s my sisters graduation tomorrow..... that means I have to where a scratchy, uncomfortable suit!!! I’d rather wear my usual shirt and shorts



Congratulations to your sister! Graduation is a big celebration worth dressing up for [emoji4] Where is she graduating from and with what qualification?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.



So sorry for about your friend . Massive electronic hugs from me.

And so pleased for your husband. Back surgery isn’t without its risks, and the recovery time is frustratingly slow, but it was worth it in the long run for me.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And another round of heavy storms about to hit !
> 
> View attachment 276710



[emoji22]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Congratulations to your sister! Graduation is a big celebration worth dressing up for [emoji4] Where is she graduating from and with what qualification?


She is graduating from Nottingham Trent University with a degree in Psychology. Then she’s doing her masters degree in the same field


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Meetings passed and so did yesterday. Today: yoga then a shift of baby bird care


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Meetings passed and so did yesterday. Today: yoga then a shift of baby bird care


Take some pics of the baby birds if you can


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Take some pics of the baby birds if you can



Agreed! I’m loving these pics from @JoesMum ‘s new endeavor. It makes my heart happy & I’m not even there [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All. I hope you have a satisfying & enjoyable day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hi again,
> Just a quick update. I told you a could weeks ago that my friend had cancer, she passed away last week.
> So sad. There’s now one less mommy in my group. We all met volunteering when the kids were in kindergarten. Grown close all these years and now she’s gone. Her youngest daughter is 14.
> 
> My husband was initially denied his back surgery but his surgeon appealed it and it was approved today.
> He’s so happy. He goes in Aug 8.
> 
> I feel like a stranger in here. I’ve missed so much.


So sorry to hear about your friend. Cancer is an awful disease. They're making inroads with cures, but it's coming so darned slowly. 

You've probably already told us, but this old brain can't remember - what kind of back surgery is your husband having? Fingers crossed for him that it goes well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Earlier I mentioned The New "What Do You Look Like" Thread. Here's a link to it:

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> I have no turtles or torts but I'm here for the people in here!! Love you all.


Yeah, we do sort of worm our way under your skin, huh?


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is Shopping day for me. I'll hurry up and take care of all the animals, then go for my weekly trip into town. Anyone want me to bring them back something from the store?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning all.

Got up early and put a few kayaking miles in on the close by reservoir. Calm, peaceful, wonderful. Very still this morning with wisps of low hanging fog riding up into the rising sunlight. I paddled close to the shoreline, enjoying the cool shady waters - but on the way back, not as fortunate. Blinding sun, hot and humid. A quick two hour paddle followed by a grocery stop for Sully. Four or five opuntia cactus fruit (tuna), a few bags of dandelions, a summer squash. 

Gonna be hot, Hot and HOT today...

Enjoy.


----------



## DE42

Good morning from Eastern TN USA.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Good morning from Eastern TN USA.
> View attachment 276750
> View attachment 276751


He looks so perky!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. 

I have a few photos of our tinies today.

Starting with House Sparrows. The biggest in this nest was admitted on Sunday and is about a week old. 

The other three were admitted this morning with the smallest hatching on the journey in and so it would be about 3 hours old



And this House Sparrow looked like those last week. It’s about a fortnight old



Then we have a 2-3 week old wren 



And a Goldfinch that also started as a pink hatchling and is a couple of weeks old. It’s grown and feathered a lot since Monday



Other admissions included hedgehogs, a buzzard, a couple of kestrels and field vole mum with her brood. 

A builder found the nest in a bucket in his van when he got to a job this morning, apologised to his customer and drove them straight to us. He returned to the customer after dropping them off .


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend. Cancer is an awful disease. They're making inroads with cures, but it's coming so darned slowly.
> 
> You've probably already told us, but this old brain can't remember - what kind of back surgery is your husband having? Fingers crossed for him that it goes well.



Hi Yvonne!!
I believe the surgery is called ACDF?
They will go thru the front of his neck and clean out vertebrae that is causing a pinched nerves and doing some fusing. 
I guess he can’t drive for weeks so I’ll be his chauffeur to work and back. His office is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## Momof4

I spotted this cutie this morning.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I do have another half grown baby that likes my can bag messes.
> View attachment 276715


That’s a beauty! I’m so jealous. It’s a shame they don’t live long, they would truly be one of the terrors of the insect world... more than they are already


----------



## Momof4

Our bathroom remodel is 99% done!! Just waiting for the shower glass to be installed on Friday!!
It’s been a long 5 weeks!!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> I have a few photos of our tinies today.
> 
> Starting with House Sparrows. The biggest in this nest was admitted on Sunday and is about a week old.
> 
> The other three were admitted this morning with the smallest hatching on the journey in and so it would be about 3 hours old
> View attachment 276767
> 
> 
> And this House Sparrow looked like those last week. It’s about a fortnight old
> View attachment 276768
> 
> 
> Then we have a 2-3 week old wren
> View attachment 276769
> 
> 
> And a Goldfinch that also started as a pink hatchling and is a couple of weeks old. It’s grown and feathered a lot since Monday
> View attachment 276770
> 
> 
> Other admissions included hedgehogs, a buzzard, a couple of kestrels and field vole mum with her brood.
> 
> A builder found the nest in a bucket in his van when he got to a job this morning, apologised to his customer and drove them straight to us. He returned to the customer after dropping them off .


Are they relatively calm around you?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Earlier I mentioned The New "What Do You Look Like" Thread. Here's a link to it:
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/



Did you start a new thread?
Nobody has posted since Feb in this link.


----------



## Ben02

Momof4 said:


> I spotted this cutie this morning.
> View attachment 276771





Momof4 said:


> I spotted this cutie this morning.
> View attachment 276771


Very vibrant green, I couldn’t tell you what species unfortunately


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Did you start a new thread?
> Nobody has posted since Feb in this link.


No, that's the current one. It gets lost in the shuffle. Maybe I should pin it somewhere


----------



## Maro2Bear

A good hot humid day to split some wood with the new log splitter.

Some pix of the process...

The splitter is a manual hydraulic press that methodically brings a piston into the log forcing it into a steel wedge. Slow and steady. Works well!










Check Out the Innards



The Finished Pile


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> A good hot humid day to split some wood with the new log splitter.
> 
> Some pix of the process...
> 
> The splitter is a manual hydraulic press that methodically brings a piston into the log forcing it into a steel wedge. Slow and steady. Works well!
> 
> View attachment 276772
> View attachment 276773
> View attachment 276774
> View attachment 276775
> View attachment 276776
> View attachment 276777
> View attachment 276778
> 
> 
> Check Out the Innards
> View attachment 276779
> 
> 
> The Finished Pile
> View attachment 276780


Do you ever use the trusty old axe?


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Our bathroom remodel is 99% done!! Just waiting for the shower glass to be installed on Friday!!
> It’s been a long 5 weeks!!



Yay!

What’s the next building project? You seem to always have something going on [emoji6]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Do you ever use the trusty old axe?



Sure.....but Id like to preserve my back. I have a ton of logs to split so I’m hoping this slow but steady process preserves my back. 

You can see my splitting maul in the first pix, works well too, especially on smaller logs.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure.....but Id like to preserve my back. I have a ton of logs to split so I’m hoping this slow but steady process preserves my back.
> 
> You can see my splitting maul in the first pix, works well too, especially on smaller logs.


Yeah, it can be back breaking work..... literally


----------



## Ben02

Here I am......I’m sorry but I had to wear that hat...... it was calling to me


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> I have a few photos of our tinies today.
> 
> 
> Other admissions included hedgehogs, a buzzard, a couple of kestrels and field vole mum with her brood.
> 
> A builder found the nest in a bucket in his van when he got to a job this morning, apologised to his customer and drove them straight to us. He returned to the customer after dropping them off .



WOW! I’m in awe of your facility! What a wonderful place. I love that your doing this and anxiously look for your updates. I think this is the most heart-warming thing (to me) that I read about these days!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Here I am......I’m sorry but I had to wear that hat...... it was calling to me



Lol! There are worse callings for sure... but it doesn’t look like you’ve made big sister very happy!!! 
Glad you shared!


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Lol! There are worse callings for sure... but it doesn’t look like you’ve made big sister very happy!!!
> Glad you shared!


Did you know that you are not allowed to keep the hat!!! I was devastated when I found out


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Did you know that you are not allowed to keep the hat!!! I was devastated when I found out



I imagine that your sister hired the gown, hood and mortar board as most people do. 

I didn’t get to wear one at my graduation as female graduands wore a sort of black square beret at Lancaster University. JoesDad got to wear one (we met there) and our daughter did too. They had changed the dress code at Lancaster by the time Daughter graduated 30 years after us.

The hood colouring is unique to each university.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> I have a few photos of our tinies today.
> 
> Starting with House Sparrows. The biggest in this nest was admitted on Sunday and is about a week old.
> 
> The other three were admitted this morning with the smallest hatching on the journey in and so it would be about 3 hours old
> View attachment 276767
> 
> 
> And this House Sparrow looked like those last week. It’s about a fortnight old
> View attachment 276768
> 
> 
> Then we have a 2-3 week old wren
> View attachment 276769
> 
> 
> And a Goldfinch that also started as a pink hatchling and is a couple of weeks old. It’s grown and feathered a lot since Monday
> View attachment 276770
> 
> 
> Other admissions included hedgehogs, a buzzard, a couple of kestrels and field vole mum with her brood.
> 
> A builder found the nest in a bucket in his van when he got to a job this morning, apologised to his customer and drove them straight to us. He returned to the customer after dropping them off .


Your rescue facility is amazing. I can see why you found your calling.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Here I am......I’m sorry but I had to wear that hat...... it was calling to me


You earned it!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I imagine that your sister hired the gown, hood and mortar board as most people do.
> 
> I didn’t get to wear one at my graduation as female graduands wore a sort of black square beret at Lancaster University. JoesDad got to wear one (we met there) and our daughter did too. They had changed the dress code at Lancaster by the time Daughter graduated 30 years after us.
> 
> The hood colouring is unique to each university.


Nottingham have the green hood colouring. She got her hat and gown from the Uni, but she had to leave a deposit. My parents got to go in and watch it in real life while “the plebs” (me and my grandparents) watched it on the big screen in the lecture hall. 

What did you study?


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> You earned it!


I would 10/10 wear it again


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> I want to get a nice camra to do photography but not break the budget. Anyone have any recommendations?


I'm really not suggesting this if you know how to do settings etc on a camera. But I love an LG smartphone's camera. And the saying "your best camera is the one you have with you."


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> No, that's the current one. It gets lost in the shuffle. Maybe I should pin it somewhere



Ok, I thought you all had been posting new pics.


----------



## Momof4

JoesMum said:


> Yay!
> 
> What’s the next building project? You seem to always have something going on [emoji6]



You are right!
Taking a break for now. 
But we want to insulate and drywall the garage and somehow enclose my laundry to make a tiny laundry room. 
I hate it in the garage.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I'm really not suggesting this if you know how to do settings etc on a camera. But I love an LG smartphone's camera. And the saying "your best camera is the one you have with you."


I can see that lol
Thanks for the input though!


----------



## Momof4

Ben02 said:


> Very vibrant green, I couldn’t tell you what species unfortunately



He’s just a tiny baby, probably why he’s so bright.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For long time CDRrs, you all recall the leaning pine trees, then the fallen trees, then my process of cutting them up into rounds, and stacking them up. So, now that all the top jungle of twigs, pine cones and all branches are gone (shredded or burned) I can work on the splitting. Thus the new tool.

*Log Wheels Waiting to be Split*





*A Wheelbarrow Full*


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> For long time CDRrs, you all recall the leaning pine trees, then the fallen trees, then my process of cutting them up into rounds, and stacking them up. So, now that all the top jungle of twigs, pine cones and all branches are gone (shredded or burned) I can work on the splitting. Thus the new tool.
> 
> *Log Wheels Waiting to be Split*
> 
> View attachment 276785
> View attachment 276786
> 
> 
> *A Wheelbarrow Full*
> 
> View attachment 276787


Did that for years when I lived with Mom and Dad. Now I have electric heat.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> I can see that lol
> Thanks for the input though!




Not sure how much “breaks the bank” - but take a look here at Olympus’ range of cameras. They have some ghod ones that many of my kayaking peeps use. https://www.getolympus.com/us/en/digitalcameras.html

Ive been really happy with my trusty Pentax. Have had it a long time, works perfectly.. https://www.bestreviews.guide/pentax-cameras?origin=google&google_params[matchtype]=e&google_params[network]=g&google_params[device]=t&google_params[creative]=305123333721&google_params[keyword]=pentax camera&google_params[adposition]=1t2&google_params[adgroupid]=61803235198&google_params[campaignid]=1602946287&bs=-1CJ1t4PZ-KIsfKbsx0L1TYcFe-F_ZVXFRJvHtulGn6uVNalAxZif6TYa1sr4TyurPrVkz_D6HjIKR1pNjh7dg==&google_params[feeditemid]=&google_params[targetid]=kwd-22891651&google_params[loc_interest_ms]=&google_params[loc_physical_ms]=9007722&google_params[devicemodel]=&google_params[target]=&dest=0&sys_id=0|605&gclid=CjwKCAjwscDpBRBnEiwAnQ0HQLfnlDvV7b9tnoyfu-_O07OtvRFVS4lF4lO2wg43CDlZkrDkn71T2RoClAgQAvD_BwE


I have this one...still a good price - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0039237H4/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> For long time CDRrs, you all recall the leaning pine trees, then the fallen trees, then my process of cutting them up into rounds, and stacking them up. So, now that all the top jungle of twigs, pine cones and all branches are gone (shredded or burned) I can work on the splitting. Thus the new tool.
> 
> *Log Wheels Waiting to be Split*
> 
> View attachment 276785
> View attachment 276786
> 
> 
> *A Wheelbarrow Full*
> 
> View attachment 276787


What are you going to do with them? I could be wrong for doing it but I love pine for campfires and firepits. I've even cooked with it over a campfire using a cast iron cooking table.


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> Did that for years when I lived with Mom and Dad. Now I have electric heat.



Yeah, we do too. I’m just cleaning up the mess of fallen trees and burning in our fire pit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What are you going to do with them? I could be wrong for doing it but I love pine for campfires and firepits. I've even cooked with it over a campfire using a cast iron cooking table.



Yep, firepit/campfire in the back garden.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> WOW! I’m in awe of your facility! What a wonderful place. I love that your doing this and anxiously look for your updates. I think this is the most heart-warming thing (to me) that I read about these days!


It is to me too. It's amazing that they can get such little baby birds to thrive


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> My dog used to sleep in a cage at night when he was a puppy, he would howl all through the night until you let him sleep on your bed. Here he is now


Looks like the darling won...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Earlier I mentioned The New "What Do You Look Like" Thread. Here's a link to it:
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/


Did you learn how to do it on your kindle? Maybe I would want one. But I also was looking at them for my brother to have something safer for him for communication issues being a developmentally disabled deaf mute.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Earlier I mentioned The New "What Do You Look Like" Thread. Here's a link to it:
> 
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/


Ok I did it...


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> That’s a beauty! I’m so jealous. It’s a shame they don’t live long, they would truly be one of the terrors of the insect world... more than they are already


They get way bigger around my house. If I find an old photo I'll post to you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Wednesday morning all...
> 
> It’s going to be just too darn hot today to do much outside (including kayaking). Front and back lawns are all cut, edges trimmed in the gardens, flowers and bananas well soaked!
> 
> Got a new implement to use on my logs - a *10 ton hydraulic log splitter.* Yep, Harbor Freight has all kinds of things, including these log splitters. Was able to lug one home, set it up and start using it yesterday afternoon. Perhaps not as fast as my 15 lb maul, but it’s methodical and saves the back - and safer.
> 
> Another pix of Ms Sully soaking yesterday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 276682


What a smooth shell. Ms Sully is fantastic!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I am already frustrated today trying to figure out what to do with myself. Last week, my “shoulder was bothering me and I mentioned to my husband that I might have pulled something. On Monday, it was really bothering me and causing my nerves to go crazy (I have mild Cubital tunnel), so I called my Orthopedic Dr. I ended up having to go in Yesterday ahead of scheduled appointment only to find out that it’s not my shoulder at all.It seems there is something going on with my neck. So now, there’s this long process of getting MRI, and finding out treatment plans (kinda scares me) and in the mean time it hurts like hell[emoji35]. I don’t do painkillers and I’m too busy to sit Idle.. this is CRAP!
> 
> On another note, our heat index is creeping up and the humidity is insane!
> View attachment 276687


Hey Ellie May hope you feel better. My wife injured her neck in the accident. Last year year she was having pain in her left shoulder to her forearm. Couldn't even lift a cup of coffee without pain. After determining it was her neck. She had 2 injections in the neck.( outpatient). It lasted her a little more then a year. She has an appointment next week to see if she needs injections again. The pain has returned again. Good luck!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Ellie May hope you feel better. My wife injured her neck in the accident. Last year year she was having pain in her left shoulder to her forearm. Couldn't even lift a cup of coffee without pain. After determining it was her neck. She had 2 injections in the neck.( outpatient). It lasted her a little more then a year. She has an appointment next week to see if she needs injections again. The pain has returned again. Good luck!



Thanks Ray! I feel bad for your wife! I have heard lots of horror stories about ongoing problems when your neck is involved:-( I have been trying to continue with my normal schedule but I’m struggling.. I did have my MRI this afternoon so that’s progress. Doctor should be calling me with results and then we can make a plan. I’m not usually a big whiner, lol.. but every dang time I’m forced to go to the doctor, something is actually wrong.... ughhh.. I have to much to do for this crap 
BUT, God is good and I’m doing just what I’m supposed to I suppose [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Nottingham have the green hood colouring. She got her hat and gown from the Uni, but she had to leave a deposit. My parents got to go in and watch it in real life while “the plebs” (me and my grandparents) watched it on the big screen in the lecture hall.
> 
> What did you study?



I went to Lancaster to study Accountancy and Economics and studied Computing as my free choice third subject. At the end of my first year, my marks reflected my interests and I switched my major with the blessing of both departments affected. I have BSc in Computing with a minor in Economics. 

JoesDad has the BA in Accountancy and Economics and dropped the Computing which he had also chosen.

I graduated in 1985. The first year of Computing involved programming using punch cards and the first PCs were a new thing in 1984/85, my final year, but they were DOS as Windows didn’t exist! My subsequent career in computing has involved a lot of change!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I am traveling to the East of England today... to Norfollk for my Uncle’s wedding [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

And here we have a traditional rural English Church, Norfolk style, with outer walls of flint. Taken from the”car park”... a field...





And my uncle and his new wife


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I went to Lancaster to study Accountancy and Economics and studied Computing as my free choice third subject. At the end of my first year, my marks reflected my interests and I switched my major with the blessing of both departments affected. I have BSc in Computing with a minor in Economics.
> 
> JoesDad has the BA in Accountancy and Economics and dropped the Computing which he had also chosen.
> 
> I graduated in 1985. The first year of Computing involved programming using punch cards and the first PCs were a new thing in 1984/85, my final year, but they were DOS as Windows didn’t exist! My subsequent career in computing has involved a lot of change!


My dad graduated from Glasgow Uni in 1989, he did engineering. I’ve gotta say, I do like the computing tech we had back in the 80’s. I’ve got an old 80’s PC that I was dissecting when I was studying computer science for GCSEs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Our bathroom remodel is 99% done!! Just waiting for the shower glass to be installed on Friday!!
> It’s been a long 5 weeks!!



I'm anxious to see the finished product. My house is an older house and when I first moved in here about 25 years ago (it was older then too) I had the bathroom re-done. So, even though it's still new because I don't use it, it's a bit dated. Here's my "Crystal Shining Bathroom", so named by my grand daughter:


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Here I am......I’m sorry but I had to wear that hat...... it was calling to me
> 
> View attachment 276781


Be sure to post it in "The new what do you look like" thread that's pinned in other photos.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Did you learn how to do it on your kindle? Maybe I would want one. But I also was looking at them for my brother to have something safer for him for communication issues being a developmentally disabled deaf mute.


No. I've asked my friend, Google, and he has given me instructions, however, either I'm stupid or the instructions are not for my model Kindle. I can't get it to work. I copy/pasted once I got back on the desktop.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> And here we have a traditional rural English Church, Norfolk style, with outer walls of flint. Taken from the”car park”... a field...
> View attachment 276823
> 
> View attachment 276824
> 
> 
> And my uncle and his new wife
> View attachment 276825


Do any of you have a recipe for that kind of frosting on the cake they're cutting?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And here we have a traditional rural English Church, Norfolk style, with outer walls of flint. Taken from the”car park”... a field...
> View attachment 276823
> 
> View attachment 276824
> 
> 
> And my uncle and his new wife
> View attachment 276825


The church is beautiful. 
Good luck for your uncle and his wife.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Do any of you have a recipe for that kind of frosting on the cake they're cutting?



I buy it in a packet; you can even buy it ready rolled! It’s called fondant icing


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> No. I've asked my friend, Google, and he has given me instructions, however, either I'm stupid or the instructions are not for my model Kindle. I can't get it to work. I copy/pasted once I got back on the desktop.


I have problems with every device I get on. I've always tried to stay private because I'm not sure of how to stay safe but it might be keeping me from posting things I want.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm anxious to see the finished product. My house is an older house and when I first moved in here about 25 years ago (it was older then too) I had the bathroom re-done. So, even though it's still new because I don't use it, it's a bit dated. Here's my "Crystal Shining Bathroom", so named by my grand daughter:
> 
> View attachment 276829
> View attachment 276830


It's still pretty "dated" or not. I like those colors.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Do any of you have a recipe for that kind of frosting on the cake they're cutting?



Check out - https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/basic-glaze-icing-recipe-2011944


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I buy it in a packet; you can even buy it ready rolled! It’s called fondant icing


Thank you. I'll look for that.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And here we have a traditional rural English Church, Norfolk style, with outer walls of flint. Taken from the”car park”... a field...
> View attachment 276823
> 
> View attachment 276824
> 
> 
> And my uncle and his new wife
> View attachment 276825



Oh beautiful! And they look so happy!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I hated reading books for my O Levels (the predecessors of GCSEs) I loved reading, but taking them apart for exams ruined them.


Majoring in English pretty much killed my love of reading.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> I enjoyed old books like Oliver Twist, A Tale of Two Cities, etc...and the bible. Some written in old English but I just could never get into Shakespeare after reading Romeo and Juliet in high school. I guess it's not my cup of coffee.


Interestingly, I've never read Romeo and Juliet. From what I've heard, I didn't miss much. It isn't considered one of Shakespeare's best works. 

My ninth grade teacher opted not to have us read Romeo and Juliet. I think we read Gone With the Wind instead. I actually got a lot out of that one.


----------



## DE42

Some pics from this morning. A good day.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Interestingly, I've never read Romeo and Juliet. From what I've heard, I didn't miss much. It isn't considered one of Shakespeare's best works.
> 
> My ninth grade teacher opted not to have us read Romeo and Juliet. I think we read Gone With the Wind instead. I actually got a lot out of that one.


I used to walk around with a book in my hands but those days are over. So I probably won't try Shakespeare or any other classic. I can't see well enough even with reading glasses...but I do enjoy reading about what everyone is up to on TFO. So now I walk around with my schmart phone...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And here we have a traditional rural English Church, Norfolk style, with outer walls of flint. Taken from the”car park”... a field...
> View attachment 276823
> 
> View attachment 276824
> 
> 
> And my uncle and his new wife
> View attachment 276825


What a lovely church!
Congratulations to the bride and groom, they look very happy together.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Good morning from Eastern TN USA.
> View attachment 276750
> View attachment 276751


What a beauty he is! Those eyes a quite hypnotic!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Here I am......I’m sorry but I had to wear that hat...... it was calling to me
> 
> View attachment 276781


Good practice for when it's your turn!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Did you know that you are not allowed to keep the hat!!! I was devastated when I found out


You can keep them if you buy the cap and gown.
I bought mine but to be honest I've never needed to wear it for school, so it's only ever been worn to fancy dress parties since!!
Should have just hired them and saved the cash!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/morning, hope everyone is OK. 
I've made a start but I have a lot of catching up with you to do over the weekend, at least there's no work for 6 weeks so I'll have time. 
I'm so glad to see the holidays - it's been a long year .
We've had a lot of much needed rain today, but I don't think it's going to last long. 
Anyway I'll not see you all over the weekend, so Nos Da for now.


----------



## DE42

My yellow betta died  idk what happened.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I used to walk around with a book in my hands but those days are over. So I probably won't try Shakespeare or any other classic. I can't see well enough even with reading glasses...but I do enjoy reading about what everyone is up to on TFO. So now I walk around with my schmart phone...



Shakespeare wrote plays. They’re not for reading. They’re not designed to be read. Unfortunately, in the UK at least, they have to be studied for mandatory public exams and thus are ruined for many. 

As an adult, I have seen many of them performed and it opens your eyes to a new world of humour, tragedy, romance, etc. I never realised there were funny bits in Romeo and Juliet which I had to study at school until I saw it performed. The Merry Wives of Windsor is hilarious.

As for classic novels, all authors are different regardless of era. And some authors write a blockbuster and some awful stuff. 

Read Jane Eyre and you realise it’s the original romantic fiction plot you see played out on tv and soap operas even now. That’s the only book I studied at school that I have, and will again, reread. 

The poets passed me by. Dickens isn’t to my taste. James Joyce is worse. I enjoy some of EM Forster...


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/morning, hope everyone is OK.
> I've made a start but I have a lot of catching up with you to do over the weekend, at least there's no work for 6 weeks so I'll have time.
> I'm so glad to see the holidays - it's been a long year .
> We've had a lot of much needed rain today, but I don't think it's going to last long.
> Anyway I'll not see you all over the weekend, so Nos Da for now.



Schools in my neck of the woods don’t finish until July 25th!

I have both a governor meeting and an Exclusion Panel on the 24th


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> My yellow betta died  idk what happened.



Sorry to hear that 

Sometimes they seem to die for no obvious reason. Over time, you get to realise which are most likely to live long lives, but it’s not an exact science.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are spending the day mooching with the extended family today [emoji4]


----------



## Ben02

Happy Saturday CDR inhabitants


----------



## Professor Brenda

JoesMum said:


> Shakespeare wrote plays. They’re not for reading. They’re not designed to be read. Unfortunately, in the UK at least, they have to be studied for mandatory public exams and thus are ruined for many.
> 
> As an adult, I have seen many of them performed and it opens your eyes to a new world of humour, tragedy, romance, etc. I never realised there were funny bits in Romeo and Juliet which I had to study at school until I saw it performed. The Merry Wives of Windsor is hilarious.
> 
> As for classic novels, all authors are different regardless of era. And some authors write a blockbuster and some awful stuff.
> 
> Read Jane Eyre and you realise it’s the original romantic fiction plot you see played out on tv and soap operas even now. That’s the only book I studied at school that I have, and will again, reread.
> 
> The poets passed me by. Dickens isn’t to my taste. James Joyce is worse. I enjoy some of EM Forster...



I agree I do not like to read plays. Boring. I read a lot, yes with my cheater glasses now that my eyes are old. Only my body is old. I do like poetry. I like Dylan Thomas, Maya Angelou, Walt Whitman, Mark Twain, and Shel Silverstein are some of my favorites. I like humor and a passion for life. 

"Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see." - Mark Twain. 

Happy Saturday everyone. 
Brenda


----------



## Yvonne G

Professor Brenda said:


> I agree I do not like to read plays. Boring. I read a lot, yes with my cheater glasses now that my eyes are old. Only my body is old. I do like poetry. I like Dylan Thomas, Maya Angelou, Walt Whitman, Mark Twain, and Shel Silverstein are some of my favorites. I like humor and a passion for life.
> 
> "Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see." - Mark Twain.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.
> Brenda


I never was one much for poetry or the classics, however, recently I've been toying with the idea of trying to read the Iliad and the Odyssey. Give me a good old murder mystery or a cozy mystery and I'm set for the afternoon!


----------



## Professor Brenda

I recently "read" The Three Musketeers via audio book while traveling. Great book. My favorite mysteries were all of Tony Hillerman's. His daughter is now continuing his Jim Chee and Joe Leaphorn stories. Yvonne, I couldn't get through the Iliad. Maybe I should try it as an audio book. You may like books by Ellen Marie Wiseman. I just read 2 of hers and loved them, _What She Left Behind _ and _The Life She Was Given. _Not murder, just mysteries.


----------



## Yvonne G

Professor Brenda said:


> I recently "read" The Three Musketeers via audio book while traveling. Great book. My favorite mysteries were all of Tony Hillerman's. His daughter is now continuing his Jim Chee and Joe Leaphorn stories. Yvonne, I couldn't get through the Iliad. Maybe I should try it as an audio book. You may like books by Ellen Marie Wiseman. I just read 2 of hers and loved them, _What She Left Behind _ and _The Life She Was Given. _Not murder, just mysteries.


Tony Hillerman is one of my favorites. I also like J. A. Jance and D i c k Frances. I have all their books. Living alone, I'm able to turn one of my bedrooms into a library, and all the walls have floor to ceiling book cases on them. It's kind of sad since the onset of electronic books - I'm now boxing up all my books and getting ready to turn the room into a reptile room. I'll lose most of my collection, because my electronic books are obscure authors I've downloaded because the books were free. It's hard to let the books go. I have gone back and re-read some of them a few times and it was like reading a brand new story. Old age memory.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Yvonne G said:


> Tony Hillerman is one of my favorites. I also like J. A. Jance and D i c k Frances. I have all their books. Living alone, I'm able to turn one of my bedrooms into a library, and all the walls have floor to ceiling book cases on them. It's kind of sad since the onset of electronic books - I'm now boxing up all my books and getting ready to turn the room into a reptile room. I'll lose most of my collection, because my electronic books are obscure authors I've downloaded because the books were free. It's hard to let the books go. I have gone back and re-read some of them a few times and it was like reading a brand new story. Old age memory.


Oh to have a library in my house like that is a dream. My husband and I plan to do that with our next house in the next 4 years. We still prefer paper books. I only do audio books some times, especially when I travel - long drives across Texas. If you were closer I would come buy your book shelves and half your books. Sell them to a half price books. I shop there often.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Shakespeare wrote plays. They’re not for reading. They’re not designed to be read. Unfortunately, in the UK at least, they have to be studied for mandatory public exams and thus are ruined for many.
> 
> As an adult, I have seen many of them performed and it opens your eyes to a new world of humour, tragedy, romance, etc. I never realised there were funny bits in Romeo and Juliet which I had to study at school until I saw it performed. The Merry Wives of Windsor is hilarious.
> 
> As for classic novels, all authors are different regardless of era. And some authors write a blockbuster and some awful stuff.
> 
> Read Jane Eyre and you realise it’s the original romantic fiction plot you see played out on tv and soap operas even now. That’s the only book I studied at school that I have, and will again, reread.
> 
> The poets passed me by. Dickens isn’t to my taste. James Joyce is worse. I enjoy some of EM Forster...


I loved Jane Eyre and read it several times. Wuthering Heights etc. I was always ready for a book report because I had already read so many books for just the fun of reading. I always got an A+. It's been so long ago I don't remember all of the authors. If I get a chance to watch a Shakespearean play I will just to see what he's really like. We have public tv still available through universities that will air those type of shows.


----------



## Yvonne G

Professor Brenda said:


> Oh to have a library in my house like that is a dream. My husband and I plan to do that with our next house in the next 4 years. We still prefer paper books. I only do audio books some times, especially when I travel - long drives across Texas. If you were closer I would come buy your book shelves and half your books. Sell them to a half price books. I shop there often.


No, I just plan to give them away if I can find a used book store that will take them. So far I have 15 boxes, and only a quarter of one wall of shelves cleaned out. It's a project that my heart isn't into, so it's hard for me to make the time to do it. But I really am anxious to get all these enclosures and incubators out of the house and into a bedroom.


----------



## JoesMum

Professor Brenda said:


> I agree I do not like to read plays. Boring. I read a lot, yes with my cheater glasses now that my eyes are old. Only my body is old. I do like poetry. I like Dylan Thomas, Maya Angelou, Walt Whitman, Mark Twain, and Shel Silverstein are some of my favorites. I like humor and a passion for life.
> 
> "Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see." - Mark Twain.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.
> Brenda



Hello and welcome to the CDR. I am Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England. 

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> Some pics from this morning. A good day.
> View attachment 276854
> View attachment 276855
> View attachment 276856


I am wishing you a mountain of good days !


----------



## Bee62

DE42 said:


> My yellow betta died  idk what happened.


Oh, I am sorry to hear that. Fishes are often so sensitive and die fast.


----------



## EllieMay

Professor Brenda said:


> I agree I do not like to read plays. Boring. I read a lot, yes with my cheater glasses now that my eyes are old. Only my body is old. I do like poetry. I like Dylan Thomas, Maya Angelou, Walt Whitman, Mark Twain, and Shel Silverstein are some of my favorites. I like humor and a passion for life.
> 
> "Kindness is the language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see." - Mark Twain.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.
> Brenda



I love that quote! Nice to see you here Brenda & Welcome!


----------



## Bee62

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 276880
> Happy Saturday CDR inhabitants


Has there someone taken a bath ?


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Some pics from this morning. A good day.
> View attachment 276854
> View attachment 276855
> View attachment 276856


That's funny. It looks like your pup is saying...those adult dogs should behave themselves.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends. It was a warm sunny day in Germany and it ended with a little thunderstorm and rain. My silly sully torts had been in their outdoor enclosure. I write silly torts because they found a way to get out of the enclosure and roam the rest of the garden. Not a real problem, I think they are much too big that my dogs can harm them. The only thing that I fear is that they eat something that they shouldn`t ! I have to fix the problem real fast. They know there is a way to get out and they always get out  But they are not stupid. They always find their way back in the stable and in their heated indoor enclosure. Amazing but stubborn torts !


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. It was a warm sunny day in Germany and it ended with a little thunderstorm and rain. My silly sully torts had been in their outdoor enclosure. I write silly torts because they found a way to get out of the enclosure and roam the rest of the garden. Not a real problem, I think they are much too big that my dogs can harm them. The only thing that I fear is that they eat something that they shouldn`t ! I have to fix the problem real fast. They know there is a way to get out and they always get out  But they are not stupid. They always find their way back in the stable and in their heated indoor enclosure. Amazing but stubborn torts !
> 
> View attachment 276884



Sullies have a reputation for being very determined when they decide they want to go somewhere off limits. It seems yours are starting young Sabine! [emoji16]


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Sullies have a reputation for being very determined when they decide they want to go somewhere off limits. It seems yours are starting young Sabine! [emoji16]


Oh yes  But it shows me that they are not as stupid as most people think. When I tell people I keep tortoises they often say: Tortoises are so boring. Why do you keep them ? I think they never watched them a few hours  Torts are not stupid and boring at all. I love these little dinosaurs since I was a child and got my first greek tortoise.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Tony Hillerman is one of my favorites. I also like J. A. Jance and D i c k Frances. I have all their books. Living alone, I'm able to turn one of my bedrooms into a library, and all the walls have floor to ceiling book cases on them. It's kind of sad since the onset of electronic books - I'm now boxing up all my books and getting ready to turn the room into a reptile room. I'll lose most of my collection, because my electronic books are obscure authors I've downloaded because the books were free. It's hard to let the books go. I have gone back and re-read some of them a few times and it was like reading a brand new story. Old age memory.


Since kind of getting used to my smartphone and able to find what I want to by typing, I'm finding I don't need so many books. There are some I wish I still had though. One was a really old book by Audubon that had birds native to Ohio almost 100 years ago. If I prefer any books it would be that type.


----------



## Bee62

Face to the wall, only butts to see. Big babies are asleep. Hmmm, here it is cosy warm...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes  But it shows me that they are not as stupid as most people think. When I tell people I keep tortoises they often say: Tortoises are so boring. Why do you keep them ? I think they never watched them a few hours  Torts are not stupid and boring at all. I love these little dinosaurs since I was a child and got my first greek tortoise.



Joe was never at the high end of the IQ scale ... just bloody-minded if he wanted something. [emoji1]

Bags of personality though. Never boring


----------



## Ben02

Bee62 said:


> Has there someone taken a bath ?


Yep, the maniac Marge has had her soak


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> No, I just plan to give them away if I can find a used book store that will take them. So far I have 15 boxes, and only a quarter of one wall of shelves cleaned out. It's a project that my heart isn't into, so it's hard for me to make the time to do it. But I really am anxious to get all these enclosures and incubators out of the house and into a bedroom.



I Have down-sized to two bookshelves with my must haves. The complete Harry Potter series, R.A Salvatore’s Drizzt trilogy, Ralph Compton- Mathan Stone series and Feist/Wurts- Daughter of the Empire series. I get more reality on a daily basis and don’t want to read someone’s puffed up self promotion. I want fiction and the worlds that are created my hands down favorite is the Drizzt D’Ourden series about a dark elf (inherently evil) that wants to go to the surface and be a hero who just happens to wield twin scimitars! Yep e-books are here to stay. How else can I go on a trip and take 50 books that always weigh the same as my one kindle! But holding a book in your hands is a feeling I will never totally let go of!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Oh yes  But it shows me that they are not as stupid as most people think. When I tell people I keep tortoises they often say: Tortoises are so boring. Why do you keep them ? I think they never watched them a few hours  Torts are not stupid and boring at all. I love these little dinosaurs since I was a child and got my first greek tortoise.


Anyone that thinks a tortoise is boring is boring. Shall I get started!? and tell about the day Saphire decided he hated my improvement in look to his little hut. Or the day I got flashed...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I love that quote! Nice to see you here Brenda & Welcome!



Yes - Welcome!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s hot Hot HOT and humid here in Maryland. A few of us went for an early paddle (0630] to beat the heat (close to 100F).

Launching at Sunup






Shade in the Phragmities


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yep, the maniac Marge has had her soak


Yep, and looks like a little bathing beauty.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s hot Hot HOT and humid here in Maryland. A few of us went for an early paddle (0630] to beat the heat (close to 100F).
> 
> Launching at Sunup
> View attachment 276892
> View attachment 276896
> View attachment 276897
> 
> 
> 
> Shade in the Phragmities
> View attachment 276894
> View attachment 276899


It's so hot and HUMID here in Ohio that I opened Saphire's door, closed the window, put a gate up, to let the air conditioner get rid of the excess humidity.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. It was a warm sunny day in Germany and it ended with a little thunderstorm and rain. My silly sully torts had been in their outdoor enclosure. I write silly torts because they found a way to get out of the enclosure and roam the rest of the garden. Not a real problem, I think they are much too big that my dogs can harm them. The only thing that I fear is that they eat something that they shouldn`t ! I have to fix the problem real fast. They know there is a way to get out and they always get out  But they are not stupid. They always find their way back in the stable and in their heated indoor enclosure. Amazing but stubborn torts !
> 
> View attachment 276884



And isn’t it interesting that not just 1 escaped... me thinks they are smarter than they’re credited for!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s hot Hot HOT and humid here in Maryland. A few of us went for an early paddle (0630] to beat the heat (close to 100F).
> 
> Launching at Sunup
> View attachment 276892
> View attachment 276896
> View attachment 276897
> 
> 
> 
> Shade in the Phragmities
> View attachment 276894
> View attachment 276899



A world that big can sure make you feel small for a minute... it’s a huge feeling though!!! 
Beautiful!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s hot Hot HOT and humid here in Maryland. A few of us went for an early paddle (0630] to beat the heat (close to 100F).
> 
> Launching at Sunup
> View attachment 276892
> View attachment 276896
> View attachment 276897
> 
> 
> 
> Shade in the Phragmities
> View attachment 276894
> View attachment 276899



The wife and I were out at 0730 to play tennis today! The school court we play has shade until 0830 so the first hour was awesome. Currently it is 96 in the shade in Richmond


----------



## EllieMay

Check out this unlikely pair


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And isn’t it interesting that not just 1 escaped... me thinks they are smarter than they’re credited for!


Me too. They live in their little house and some survive in the wild...then live longer then we do.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Some pics from this morning. A good day.
> View attachment 276854
> View attachment 276855
> View attachment 276856


I saw on a post you lost your little betta. I'm so sorry...it's hard to tell when we get them what they've been through though. I'm only hoping I will recognize Arrow is having a problem. It's my first aquarium.


----------



## EllieMay

Looks like my horses had some guests over while I was in town.. BUSTED!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> It's so hot and HUMID here in Ohio that I opened Saphire's door, closed the window, put a gate up, to let the air conditioner get rid of the excess humidity.



Things are due to heat up in the UK next week. They’re forecasting temperatures around the 100F mark in London... yuk!

For us it’s going to be in the 90s F


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 276906
> 
> Looks like my horses had some guests over while I was in town.. BUSTED!


That's hilarious!!! They're all munching buddies...better then a lawn mower.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Yep, and looks like a little bathing beauty.


You have to watch out for Marge, she is unpredictable. She’s a bit of an omnivore when she’s outside, with her killer instincts she bobs her head and observes passing insects before going in for the kill. The biggest thing she has eaten was a small grass cricket, I used to try and stop her but I was always to late.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Things are due to heat up in the UK next week. They’re forecasting temperatures around the 100F mark in London... yuk!
> 
> For us it’s going to be in the 90s F
> View attachment 276908


At almost 6pm it's still 93°f. But at least the humidity is down to 50% outside. And my tortoise's room is more comfortable too and he's back inside.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Things are due to heat up in the UK next week. They’re forecasting temperatures around the 100F mark in London... yuk!
> 
> For us it’s going to be in the 90s F
> View attachment 276908


Nothing goes above 30 degrees where I am, however it feels hotter than it is during the day.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> You have to watch out for Marge, she is unpredictable. She’s a bit of an omnivore when she’s outside, with her killer instincts she bobs her head and observes passing insects before going in for the kill. The biggest thing she has eaten was a small grass cricket, I used to try and stop her but I was always to late.


Saphire wouldn't eat a bug if he was starving...but he would bite me if I displease his highness.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Saphire wouldn't eat a bug if he was starving...but he would bite me if I displease his highness.


That’s interesting, maybe she will grow out of it. She’s always been on the “unusual” side


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Saphire wouldn't eat a bug if he was starving...but he would bite me if I displease his highness.


That’s interesting, maybe she will grow out of it. She’s always been on the “unusual” side


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> That’s interesting, maybe she will grow out of it. She’s always been on the “unusual” side


Saphire is a vegan tort. Yours probably will eat bugs. Saphire only threatens to bite me when I'm doing something he feels threatened by. Saphire actually smells every blade of grass and plant before he'll eat it. You would think he has a smorgasbord in my yard but he picks and chooses what he will eat. You're right! It's interesting.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Nothing goes above 30 degrees where I am, however it feels hotter than it is during the day.


Is that 30°c?


----------



## DE42

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and sympathies. :Hug:

Went by PetSmart but did not see a beta that I really fell in love with. I did get some dog toys though.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Manny Pacquiao won !!!!! (Boxing)
My wife and mother in law are happy 
Me too


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Is that 30°c?



Yes! Ben lives on the coast and the sea (The English Channel) moderates the extremes. l live about 35 miles inland from Ben and it makes quite a difference


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Is that 30°c?


Yes, I’m not sure what that is in Fahrenheit


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Yes, I’m not sure what that is in Fahrenheit



Type Into Google 

Convert 30c to f

And it will probably tell you without pressing enter



Or press enter and get


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and sympathies. :Hug:
> 
> Went by PetSmart but did not see a beta that I really fell in love with. I did get some dog toys though.
> View attachment 276935


That’s a doggie jackpot!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all you cdr'ers!


----------



## Professor Brenda

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all you cdr'ers!


Good Morning, Yvonne.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> My yellow betta died  idk what happened.


Sorry to hear this Dan 
It's not always easy to know why that happens with any fish.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Schools in my neck of the woods don’t finish until July 25th!
> 
> I have both a governor meeting and an Exclusion Panel on the 24th


That makes a change - we are usually the last to finish in Wales.
My nephews school in LIncs finished on the 13th.
I'm sure it all balances out when we have different start dates in Sept.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 276880
> Happy Saturday CDR inhabitants


Is that Marge?
Whoever it is looks like they are ready to take on the world!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Tony Hillerman is one of my favorites. I also like J. A. Jance and D i c k Frances. I have all their books. Living alone, I'm able to turn one of my bedrooms into a library, and all the walls have floor to ceiling book cases on them. It's kind of sad since the onset of electronic books - I'm now boxing up all my books and getting ready to turn the room into a reptile room. I'll lose most of my collection, because my electronic books are obscure authors I've downloaded because the books were free. It's hard to let the books go. I have gone back and re-read some of them a few times and it was like reading a brand new story. Old age memory.


I love books too. I have lots - many related to my teaching work. I feel sad that because of technology it's not going to be easy to re home my books when I have a good sort out. Charity shops here won't take as many as they used to these days.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Check out this unlikely pair
> View attachment 276902


I had a frog in my kitchen yesterday morning, I thought I had dropped some of Lola's food and went to pick it up.
I had quite a shock when it was cold and slimy!!
I managed to put it back out in the garden though and hopefully it will stay out there. 
I like having frogs around but don't like handling them.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Things are due to heat up in the UK next week. They’re forecasting temperatures around the 100F mark in London... yuk!
> 
> For us it’s going to be in the 90s F
> View attachment 276908


I think Tuesday is going to be the hottest for us at 27C/80F - still too hot!!!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Is that Marge?
> Whoever it is looks like they are ready to take on the world!


Yep that is Marge, she’s always trying to take over the world. I think she has plans to do so in her cave which I dare not go in


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone.
This weekend marks something of a milestone for Lola and I.
It was 5 years ago on the 19th when I brought Lola home with the intention of passing him on to my sister, but owing to a change in circumstances, she couldn't take him after all. 
I was going to try to re home him elsewhere as I had never had any desire to have a tortoise in my life, and contacted Bristol Zoo, Longleat Safari Park and various UK tort organisations, but he quickly wormed his way into my affections so he is still here ruling the roost! 
It wasn't and sometimes still isn't easy, but thankfully I found TFO and became a member on the 22nd which started me on my journey of learning about anything and everything tort related. 
Thank heavens for the TFO and it's many experienced members!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.
> This weekend marks something of a milestone for Lola and I.
> It was 5 years ago on the 19th when I brought Lola home with the intention of passing him on to my sister, but owing to a change in circumstances, she couldn't take him after all.
> I was going to try to re home him elsewhere as I had never had any desire to have a tortoise in my life, and contacted Bristol Zoo, Longleat Safari Park and various UK tort organisations, but he quickly wormed his way into my affections so he is still here ruling the roost!
> It wasn't and sometimes still isn't easy, but thankfully I found TFO and became a member on the 22nd which started me on my journey of learning about anything and everything tort related.
> Thank heavens for the TFO and it's many experienced members!!!



Happy tortiversary Lyn and Lola [emoji4] What a partnership [emoji4][emoji217]


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.
> This weekend marks something of a milestone for Lola and I.
> It was 5 years ago on the 19th when I brought Lola home with the intention of passing him on to my sister, but owing to a change in circumstances, she couldn't take him after all.
> I was going to try to re home him elsewhere as I had never had any desire to have a tortoise in my life, and contacted Bristol Zoo, Longleat Safari Park and various UK tort organisations, but he quickly wormed his way into my affections so he is still here ruling the roost!
> It wasn't and sometimes still isn't easy, but thankfully I found TFO and became a member on the 22nd which started me on my journey of learning about anything and everything tort related.
> Thank heavens for the TFO and it's many experienced members!!!


So tomorrow is your 5 year Forum anniversary. You should be getting a five year banner soon. Congratulations!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, watered the plants and picked up after Misty. Now I'm going to cut my hair and wash it. I think I'll get some pictures. I've been letting it grow because I THOUGHT I wanted a long pony tail from the nape of my neck. But every time I look in the mirror I think, "my goodness, this hair style makes you look old!" So back to short hair it is. Yes, I'm old, but I don't necessarily have to look THAT old!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yes, I’m not sure what that is in Fahrenheit


My little chart says 86°f at 30°c. I even have the formulas written down somewhere to convert all that. It probably is a better way but it would be hard for me. I grew up with our measurements and it's second nature to me now. I figured it had to be close to 90° f or you lived too close to the North pole.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, watered the plants and picked up after Misty. Now I'm going to cut my hair and wash it. I think I'll get some pictures. I've been letting it grow because I THOUGHT I wanted a long pony tail from the nape of my neck. But every time I look in the mirror I think, "my goodness, this hair style makes you look old!" So back to short hair it is. Yes, I'm old, but I don't necessarily have to look THAT old!!!


I always end up chopping off my hair too. I intend to take the time to go to a "beauty" shop but get sick of how it feels so chop chop. I enjoyed the pictures of you on that thread. I figure, if you don't like how I look then don't look. Like you I'm kinda old.


----------



## Ben02

I saw Toy story 4, if you listen closely in one of the scenes you can hear the song “Midnight, the stars and you” which features in “the Shining” which is one of my favourite films. So creepy


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Yes! Ben lives on the coast and the sea (The English Channel) moderates the extremes. l live about 35 miles inland from Ben and it makes quite a difference


That's so nice that it's such a small world thanks to the internet. I actually have talked with a young person (employee) at our local pet supply plus that is a TFO member. He has a beloved Russian. I haven't talked about it lately with him because he was new on the job. Another employee was getting on him because he was spending so much time with me.??? Instead of doing his job??? The next time I need critter supplies it will be different. I saw him again the other day but he was the cashier and...


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I saw Toy story 4, if you listen closely in one of the scenes you can hear the song “Midnight, the stars and you” which features in “the Shining” which is one of my favourite films. So creepy



I watched Toy Story 4 a few weeks ago. 

My kids grew up with the series. They got very emotional at the end of the third film when Andy gave his toys away because he was going to college. It was a bit close to home as they were that age too! 

Son says TS4 made him a bit cross at the end. I have yet to find out why. Daughter hasn’t seen it yet.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I watched Toy Story 4 a few weeks ago.
> 
> My kids grew up with the series. They got very emotional at the end of the third film when Andy gave his toys away because he was going to college. It was a bit close to home as they were that age too!
> 
> Son says TS4 made him a bit cross at the end. I have yet to find out why. Daughter hasn’t seen it yet.


Yes I think I know why he was annoyed about the ending, I wont say any spoilers


----------



## JoesMum

So the aftermath of the wedding is that son, aged 23, has new suitor. The bridesmaid, aged 7, has a major crush on him [emoji16] Apparently she hasn’t stopped talking about him... awww [emoji4]


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> So tomorrow is your 5 year Forum anniversary. You should be getting a five year banner soon. Congratulations!!


Yes I suppose I will - thanks Yvonne. Can't believe it's been 5 years!
Doesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself?!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I had a frog in my kitchen yesterday morning, I thought I had dropped some of Lola's food and went to pick it up.
> I had quite a shock when it was cold and slimy!!
> I managed to put it back out in the garden though and hopefully it will stay out there.
> I like having frogs around but don't like handling them.



Lol.. they are shocking when your not expecting it


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.
> This weekend marks something of a milestone for Lola and I.
> It was 5 years ago on the 19th when I brought Lola home with the intention of passing him on to my sister, but owing to a change in circumstances, she couldn't take him after all.
> I was going to try to re home him elsewhere as I had never had any desire to have a tortoise in my life, and contacted Bristol Zoo, Longleat Safari Park and various UK tort organisations, but he quickly wormed his way into my affections so he is still here ruling the roost!
> It wasn't and sometimes still isn't easy, but thankfully I found TFO and became a member on the 22nd which started me on my journey of learning about anything and everything tort related.
> Thank heavens for the TFO and it's many experienced members!!!



Awwww! Happy milestone. Somethings are just meant to be )


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, watered the plants and picked up after Misty. Now I'm going to cut my hair and wash it. I think I'll get some pictures. I've been letting it grow because I THOUGHT I wanted a long pony tail from the nape of my neck. But every time I look in the mirror I think, "my goodness, this hair style makes you look old!" So back to short hair it is. Yes, I'm old, but I don't necessarily have to look THAT old!!!


I wish I was brave enough to do my own hair - I hate being fussed over by a hairdresser but I think I would end up looking like a mad woman if I tried to cut it myself.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, watered the plants and picked up after Misty. Now I'm going to cut my hair and wash it. I think I'll get some pictures. I've been letting it grow because I THOUGHT I wanted a long pony tail from the nape of my neck. But every time I look in the mirror I think, "my goodness, this hair style makes you look old!" So back to short hair it is. Yes, I'm old, but I don't necessarily have to look THAT old!!!



You cut your own hair??? That’s a talent that I’m outrageously jealous over!!! So I want to see the finished pic please


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So the aftermath of the wedding is that son, aged 23, has new suitor. The bridesmaid, aged 7, has a major crush on him [emoji16] Apparently she hasn’t stopped talking about him... awww [emoji4]


Aw bless her!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> So the aftermath of the wedding is that son, aged 23, has new suitor. The bridesmaid, aged 7, has a major crush on him [emoji16] Apparently she hasn’t stopped talking about him... awww [emoji4]



That’s so sweet!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I wish I was brave enough to do my own hair - I hate being fussed over by a hairdresser but I think I would end up looking like a mad woman if I tried to cut it myself.


I just grab a handful and whack it off with the scissors. Well, it may be a bit more scientific than that. I part off a small section, measure appx how far I want the end product to be from my scalp and cut with the scissors. I make it all the same length all over my whole head. And, yes. . . I probably do look like a mad woman, but that's pretty much my normal look anyway!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> You cut your own hair??? That’s a talent that I’m outrageously jealous over!!! So I want to see the finished pic please


So, here's a couple of "befores":





And here's a couple of "afters":






Most of that hair in the waste basket is brown. Looks like all I have left now is white/grey. I'm totally happy with the result. I don't know why on earth I ever tried to allow it to grow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes, I know, like a broken record, but we are literally baking hot here in the East Coast, with “feels like” temperatures in the 110’sF! 




A few of us hit the water again early to get our paddling in before the oppressive mid-day heat.


*Looking East out over the Chesapeake Bay toward Maryland’s Eastern Shore*




*Lunch and Swim Spot*


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> So, here's a couple of "befores":
> 
> View attachment 276969
> View attachment 276970
> 
> 
> And here's a couple of "afters":
> 
> View attachment 276972
> 
> View attachment 276973
> 
> 
> Most of that hair in the waste basket is brown. Looks like all I have left now is white/grey. I'm totally happy with the result. I don't know why on earth I ever tried to allow it to grow.


Wow that's a great job!
Not like a madwoman at all!!!
In fact I'd say that's a better job than my hairdresser does for me!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, I know, like a broken record, but we are literally baking hot here in the East Coast, with “feels like” temperatures in the 110’sF!
> 
> View attachment 276982
> 
> 
> A few of us hit the water again early to get our paddling in before the oppressive mid-day heat.
> 
> 
> *Looking East out over the Chesapeake Bay toward Maryland’s Eastern Shore*
> View attachment 276980
> View attachment 276981
> 
> 
> *Lunch and Swim Spot*
> View attachment 276979


It looks cooler on the water even if it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So, here's a couple of "befores":
> 
> View attachment 276969
> View attachment 276970
> 
> 
> And here's a couple of "afters":
> 
> View attachment 276972
> 
> View attachment 276973
> 
> 
> Most of that hair in the waste basket is brown. Looks like all I have left now is white/grey. I'm totally happy with the result. I don't know why on earth I ever tried to allow it to grow.



Ooh I like the after. You have done a good job there! I wouldn’t risk it with my own hair. My hair is so thick that I have to have it thinned every 6 weeks. If I tried to cut it then it would probably grow straight out and look like I had been electrocuted [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> So, here's a couple of "befores":
> 
> View attachment 276969
> View attachment 276970
> 
> 
> And here's a couple of "afters":
> 
> View attachment 276972
> 
> View attachment 276973
> 
> 
> Most of that hair in the waste basket is brown. Looks like all I have left now is white/grey. I'm totally happy with the result. I don't know why on earth I ever tried to allow it to grow.



Well you were right! The short is much more flattering on you ... AND you did a great job with the cut... I really am jealous LOL!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning all you cdr'ers!


Good day. To you. Finally found this post without (hopefully) not getting into too much trouuuble.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I just grab a handful and whack it off with the scissors. Well, it may be a bit more scientific than that. I part off a small section, measure appx how far I want the end product to be from my scalp and cut with the scissors. I make it all the same length all over my whole head. And, yes. . . I probably do look like a mad woman, but that's pretty much my normal look anyway!


I lucked out the other day. It took only 2 whacks with scissors. Same length all over and probably look like a mad woman too.


----------



## EllieMay

This is my new enrichment project for Toretto. It took me a lot longer than it would normally just to get the basics done but it’s serviceable now. Toretto has been laying under his ramp in the dirt to escape the heat but he’s getting too big to fit there much longer.....so I put this in a pretty shady spot and added some dirt. It’s 30” diameter so he should not outgrow it! I’m not sure how I’m going to finish it yet.

I think I need to plant something to “brush” it in that will flourish year round.. but what??


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277005
> 
> This is my new enrichment project for Toretto. It took me a lot longer than it would normally just to get the basics done but it’s serviceable now. Toretto has been laying under his ramp in the dirt to escape the heat but he’s getting too big to fit there much longer.....so I put this in a pretty shady spot and added some dirt. It’s 30” diameter so he should not outgrow it! I’m not sure how I’m going to finish it yet.
> 
> I think I need to plant something to “brush” it in that will flourish year round.. but what??


There seems to be some kind of creature in the tortoise hide


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> There seems to be some kind of creature in the tortoise hide



So it is! The best kind of little monster


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! Happy Monday. Hope the week starts off on a positive note for everyone!


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> My yellow betta died  idk what happened.


Fish can be very delicate, a spike of something in the water like heat can do it. Things like that you can’t control, it’s not your fault it can be annoying keeping fish sometimes.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, watered the plants and picked up after Misty. Now I'm going to cut my hair and wash it. I think I'll get some pictures. I've been letting it grow because I THOUGHT I wanted a long pony tail from the nape of my neck. But every time I look in the mirror I think, "my goodness, this hair style makes you look old!" So back to short hair it is. Yes, I'm old, but I don't necessarily have to look THAT old!!!



I agree, I can be old but don't have to look like it. I still refuse to let the gray take over. Happy Monday morning. God bless you all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Got a good two hours of hard paddling in this morning before the heat.

Enjoy


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277005
> 
> This is my new enrichment project for Toretto. It took me a lot longer than it would normally just to get the basics done but it’s serviceable now. Toretto has been laying under his ramp in the dirt to escape the heat but he’s getting too big to fit there much longer.....so I put this in a pretty shady spot and added some dirt. It’s 30” diameter so he should not outgrow it! I’m not sure how I’m going to finish it yet.
> 
> I think I need to plant something to “brush” it in that will flourish year round.. but what??


I love using old palm fronds. They usually last the whole summer. And tortoises seem to like having something rub their back as they enter the space. Figure out a way to attach the fronds over the top and hanging down over the opening.


----------



## DE42

We are at the vet this morning. 


It's his first time and he is scared to death.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> We are at the vet this morning.
> View attachment 277017
> 
> It's his first time and he is scared to death.


Hopefully it will be a good experience for him, thus setting the tone for the rest of his life.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Those unruly Brits at it again!

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...anned-airline-life-after-trying-open-n1031576


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> Hopefully it will be a good experience for him, thus setting the tone for the rest of his life.


Well we got our first puppy booster shots I also found out that the poor little boy has some roundworms in his stool. But we got some dewormer so that should be took care of shortly.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> We are at the vet this morning.
> View attachment 277017
> 
> It's his first time and he is scared to death.


It's funny how they seem to know where they are!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Those unruly Brits at it again!
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...anned-airline-life-after-trying-open-n1031576


Some people make you embarrassed to be British!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all hope you are having a good Monday.
Look who got her 5 year member banner!!!
Spent a lot of the day trimming some shrubs and trying to tame my holly tree but its been very muggy here.
Found a waterlogged patch of garden which is flooding over a paved area and I suspect it's because my neighbours are running a pipe from their outdoor washing machine into their soak away drain - not allowed as it''s polluting the soil - so yet another issue to deal with.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Well we got our first puppy booster shots I also found out that the poor little boy has some roundworms in his stool. But we got some dewormer so that should be took care of shortly.


I hope it wasn't too traumatic for him.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> It's funny how they seem to know where they are!


Yeah he wasn't like that at PetSmart that's for sure. Lol


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> I hope it wasn't too traumatic for him.


They seem to recover quickly from it when we got home.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. The holidays are causing a volunteer shortage and I did 07:30 to 17:00 at the rescue today. 

So here are some of today’s patients. First a few I haven’t been feeding.

Pipistrelle Bat



A mallard and her ducklings



A mute swan cygnet




And then some I have...

We are inundated with house martins. The storms at the weekend dislodged their mud nests from the roofs of houses



And that nest of sparrows that we admitted last Friday. They all survived and are growing well


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> So, here's a couple of "befores":
> 
> View attachment 276969
> View attachment 276970
> 
> 
> And here's a couple of "afters":
> 
> View attachment 276972
> 
> View attachment 276973
> 
> 
> Most of that hair in the waste basket is brown. Looks like all I have left now is white/grey. I'm totally happy with the result. I don't know why on earth I ever tried to allow it to grow.


Your haircut looks really good and suits you. Just call yourself an ashblond.


Ben02 said:


> Fish can be very delicate, a spike of something in the water like heat can do it. Things like that you can’t control, it’s not your fault it can be annoying keeping fish sometimes.


We've been going through really high heat and humidity. I've noticed Arrow being way less active, not eating good, not swimming until today. With air conditioning I've been able to maintain the temperature in his tank around the normal parameters within a degree higher or lower. Last night we had a thunderstorm and today he's been swimming and active again...that means something but I don't know what. Maybe??? with high humidity or pressure it doesn't allow as much oxygenation.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277005
> 
> This is my new enrichment project for Toretto. It took me a lot longer than it would normally just to get the basics done but it’s serviceable now. Toretto has been laying under his ramp in the dirt to escape the heat but he’s getting too big to fit there much longer.....so I put this in a pretty shady spot and added some dirt. It’s 30” diameter so he should not outgrow it! I’m not sure how I’m going to finish it yet.
> 
> I think I need to plant something to “brush” it in that will flourish year round.. but what??


I think you have a little helper in charge to help with the outcome.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. The holidays are causing a volunteer shortage and I did 07:30 to 17:00 at the rescue today.
> 
> So here are some of today’s patients. First a few I haven’t been feeding.
> 
> Pipistrelle Bat
> View attachment 277030
> 
> 
> A mallard and her ducklings
> View attachment 277031
> 
> 
> A mute swan cygnet
> View attachment 277032
> 
> 
> 
> And then some I have...
> 
> We are inundated with house martins. The storms at the weekend dislodged their mud nests from the roofs of houses
> View attachment 277033
> 
> 
> And that nest of sparrows that we admitted last Friday. They all survived and are growing well
> View attachment 277034


That's a long day for you, Linda, but all worthwhile.
Thank goodness for places like this and volunteers like you!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. The holidays are causing a volunteer shortage and I did 07:30 to 17:00 at the rescue today.
> 
> So here are some of today’s patients. First a few I haven’t been feeding.
> 
> Pipistrelle Bat
> View attachment 277030
> 
> 
> A mallard and her ducklings
> View attachment 277031
> 
> 
> A mute swan cygnet
> View attachment 277032
> 
> 
> 
> And then some I have...
> 
> We are inundated with house martins. The storms at the weekend dislodged their mud nests from the roofs of houses
> View attachment 277033
> 
> 
> And that nest of sparrows that we admitted last Friday. They all survived and are growing well
> View attachment 277034


Looks like you had a long but wonderful day. They have a way of saying thanks worth more then money.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our zinnias are up, flowering and enjoying the Summer heat! I planted the zinnia seeds about a month ago. Phlox too


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Looks like you had a long but wonderful day. They have a way of saying thanks worth more then money.



Hmmm... thanked with a large amount of house martin poop down my front [emoji23] Fortunately I was wearing a huge apron and none ended up on my clothes. I did have to clean the apron before I left


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Our zinnias are up, flowering and enjoying the Summer heat! I planted the zinnia seeds about a month ago. Phlox too
> 
> View attachment 277051
> View attachment 277052
> View attachment 277053



Very pretty [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hmmm... thanked with a large amount of house martin poop down my front [emoji23] Fortunately I was wearing a huge apron and none ended up on my clothes. I did have to clean the apron before I left


Thank goodness they didn't decide to do an overhead flyby...blessing yet...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Your haircut looks really good and suits you. Just call yourself an ashblond.
> 
> We've been going through really high heat and humidity. I've noticed Arrow being way less active, not eating good, not swimming until today. With air conditioning I've been able to maintain the temperature in his tank around the normal parameters within a degree higher or lower. Last night we had a thunderstorm and today he's been swimming and active again...that means something but I don't know what. Maybe??? with high humidity or pressure it doesn't allow as much oxygenation.


Summer has got to be the worst time of year for our aquatic friends. I’ve lost quite a few from heat spikes. In the crab tanks I put plastic bottles filled with ice and let it float on the water. It’s also a good use of used plastic bottles.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. The holidays are causing a volunteer shortage and I did 07:30 to 17:00 at the rescue today.
> 
> So here are some of today’s patients. First a few I haven’t been feeding.
> 
> Pipistrelle Bat
> View attachment 277030
> 
> 
> A mallard and her ducklings
> View attachment 277031
> 
> 
> A mute swan cygnet
> View attachment 277032
> 
> 
> 
> And then some I have...
> 
> We are inundated with house martins. The storms at the weekend dislodged their mud nests from the roofs of houses
> View attachment 277033
> 
> 
> And that nest of sparrows that we admitted last Friday. They all survived and are growing well
> View attachment 277034


Pipistrelle has got to be my favourite.


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Our zinnias are up, flowering and enjoying the Summer heat! I planted the zinnia seeds about a month ago. Phlox too
> 
> View attachment 277051
> View attachment 277052
> View attachment 277053


Beautiful [emoji3590]


----------



## xMario

Had a Beautiful day at the Rhein today!
[emoji16]


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Summer has got to be the worst time of year for our aquatic friends. I’ve lost quite a few from heat spikes. In the crab tanks I put plastic bottles filled with ice and let it float on the water. It’s also a good use of used plastic bottles.


Just asking by how many degrees heat spikes? Because I'm keeping an eye on the temperature with a digital probe in the tank. I think I've got the water parameters under control so I'm concentrating on the temperature now. Winter will be coming. I could use a heater but no matter what you do you can't keep it at a totally consistent temperature. It almost hast to be the humidity or air pressure that was making Arrow lethargic somehow.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our zinnias are up, flowering and enjoying the Summer heat! I planted the zinnia seeds about a month ago. Phlox too
> 
> View attachment 277051
> View attachment 277052
> View attachment 277053


Zennias are one of my favorites along with pansies and begonias. Pretty.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Summer has got to be the worst time of year for our aquatic friends. I’ve lost quite a few from heat spikes. In the crab tanks I put plastic bottles filled with ice and let it float on the water. It’s also a good use of used plastic bottles.


If you keep a bunny that works for them also. I've heard that during our heat wave that rabbit keepers have lost some. I'll remember that.


----------



## EllieMay

xMario said:


> Had a Beautiful day at the Rhein today!
> [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 277059



Gorgeous!


----------



## EllieMay

I love this time of year!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Summer has got to be the worst time of year for our aquatic friends. I’ve lost quite a few from heat spikes. In the crab tanks I put plastic bottles filled with ice and let it float on the water. It’s also a good use of used plastic bottles.



We have an extra air pump we pop in whenever temperatures are set to climb. With temperatures due to be ridiculous by Thursday, the air pump has just gone in the tank.

Our aquarium is in the living room which runs from front (south side) to back (north side) of our house. We also keep the curtains closed on the south side Windows to help keep the room cool (it helps keep the algae down too)

If you have fluorescent tube lighting then turn them off in the hottest weather. They chuck out a fair amount of heat. We have LED lights which are cooler.

You can also do a partial water change. - take a bucket of water out and replace it with a bucket of cooler water.

If water temperature still climbs, take the lid off the aquarium and point a fan at the water surface. (Works well unless you have a jumper!)


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> We have an extra air pump we pop in whenever temperatures are set to climb. With temperatures due to be ridiculous by Thursday, the air pump has just gone in the tank.
> 
> Our aquarium is in the living room which runs from front (south side) to back (north side) of our house. We also keep the curtains closed on the south side Windows to help keep the room cool (it helps keep the algae down too)
> 
> If you have fluorescent tube lighting then turn them off in the hottest weather. They chuck out a fair amount of heat. We have LED lights which are cooler.
> 
> You can also do a partial water change. - take a bucket of water out and replace it with a bucket of cooler water.
> 
> If water temperature still climbs, take the lid off the aquarium and point a fan at the water surface. (Works well unless you have a jumper!)



That should say air-stone, not air pump [emoji849] The air pump is on top of the tank making the air stone blow bubbles [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> We have an extra air pump we pop in whenever temperatures are set to climb. With temperatures due to be ridiculous by Thursday, the air pump has just gone in the tank.
> 
> Our aquarium is in the living room which runs from front (south side) to back (north side) of our house. We also keep the curtains closed on the south side Windows to help keep the room cool (it helps keep the algae down too)
> 
> If you have fluorescent tube lighting then turn them off in the hottest weather. They chuck out a fair amount of heat. We have LED lights which are cooler.
> 
> You can also do a partial water change. - take a bucket of water out and replace it with a bucket of cooler water.
> 
> If water temperature still climbs, take the lid off the aquarium and point a fan at the water surface. (Works well unless you have a jumper!)


I wedge a ruler underneath the lid to keep it slightly open. Crabs are good escape artists and can shimy up the sides.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Just asking by how many degrees heat spikes? Because I'm keeping an eye on the temperature with a digital probe in the tank. I think I've got the water parameters under control so I'm concentrating on the temperature now. Winter will be coming. I could use a heater but no matter what you do you can't keep it at a totally consistent temperature. It almost hast to be the humidity or air pressure that was making Arrow lethargic somehow.


One particular heat spike was ten degrees, it was absolute chaos.


----------



## Ben02

I put Margo out this morning and discovered thousands of ants coming out the ground, some larger ones with wings starting to fly. The temperature is 27 degrees, the air is humid. I had to pour some boiling water from the kettle down their nest as it was in Margo’s enclosure.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I put Margo out this morning and discovered thousands of ants coming out the ground, some larger ones with wings starting to fly. The temperature is 27 degrees, the air is humid. I had to pour some boiling water from the kettle down their nest as it was in Margo’s enclosure.



Ants are a nuisance! Fortunately our British ones are unlikely to do damage to a tortoise. I think our lawn is one big ant nest  However, Joe never had any problem with them.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Ants are a nuisance! Fortunately our British ones are unlikely to do damage to a tortoise. I think our lawn is one big ant nest  However, Joe never had any problem with them.


There was a larger one on my hand and I good see it’s mandibles pinching my skin, luckily they don’t pierce. Margo has no problem with them but the youngsters do. They get really stressed out if one is crawling on their legs or head. Marge however...... she sees it as a hunting opportunity


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277063
> 
> 
> I love this time of year!
> View attachment 277064


That's simply beautiful .


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning to one and all.
Phew it's hot today!! I've not been out for long , and Lola isn't keen on the heat either, but he did have a short bask earlier this morning.
I've made an appointment to view a bungalow on Thursday, which will be easier on my legs and has a lovely large garden and space for Lola to have a better house. It's next to a school though which isn't without it's potential problems but it looks nice and I wouldn't have to do anything to it.
I've decided I've had enough of worrying about what my neighbours are going to get up to next so I think it's time to call it a day here.
So watch this space!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning to one and all.
> Phew it's hot today!! I've not been out for long , and Lola isn't keen on the heat either, but he did have a short bask earlier this morning.
> I've made an appointment to view a bungalow on Thursday, which will be easier on my legs and has a lovely large garden and space for Lola to have a better house. It's next to a school though which isn't without it's potential problems but it looks nice and I wouldn't have to do anything to it.
> I've decided I've had enough of worrying about what my neighbours are going to get up to next so I think it's time to call it a day here.
> So watch this space!!



Very cool! Send a pix of the Bungalow...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning to one and all.
> Phew it's hot today!! I've not been out for long , and Lola isn't keen on the heat either, but he did have a short bask earlier this morning.
> I've made an appointment to view a bungalow on Thursday, which will be easier on my legs and has a lovely large garden and space for Lola to have a better house. It's next to a school though which isn't without it's potential problems but it looks nice and I wouldn't have to do anything to it.
> I've decided I've had enough of worrying about what my neighbours are going to get up to next so I think it's time to call it a day here.
> So watch this space!!



How exciting! Can’t wait to see


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool! Send a pix of the Bungalow...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


>



Looks great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, a pix of me (on the left) during our early Sunday paddle.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


>



That’s really cute! Like the bar


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, a pix of me (on the left) during our early Sunday paddle.
> 
> View attachment 277079



Well oh my, what a nice profile you have!! 
[emoji23] LOL [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning to one and all.
> Phew it's hot today!! I've not been out for long , and Lola isn't keen on the heat either, but he did have a short bask earlier this morning.
> I've made an appointment to view a bungalow on Thursday, which will be easier on my legs and has a lovely large garden and space for Lola to have a better house. It's next to a school though which isn't without it's potential problems but it looks nice and I wouldn't have to do anything to it.
> I've decided I've had enough of worrying about what my neighbours are going to get up to next so I think it's time to call it a day here.
> So watch this space!!


Oh my, moving. What a chore! But it's so much fun starting over with all brand new (to you).


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> That’s really cute! Like the bar


Lovely kitchen - but all a bit wasted on me - I only have a kitchen now because it came with the house
But at least there's a wine rack !


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> I put Margo out this morning and discovered thousands of ants coming out the ground, some larger ones with wings starting to fly. The temperature is 27 degrees, the air is humid. I had to pour some boiling water from the kettle down their nest as it was in Margo’s enclosure.


They were getting ready to disperse and start new colonies. I always kill these too. Lord knows we have enough ants and don't need new colonies!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


>


Oh my. That's lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my, moving. What a chore! But it's so much fun starting over with all brand new (to you).


It will be a bit of a wrench really as where I am now is my old family home, but the neighbours are a constant worry and I don't want to waste any more time on them.
Plus I'm anticipating problems with my knee and leg further down the line as arthritis sets in, so a bungalow would be the obvious choice.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my. That's lovely!


I think so - plus it will be great for Lola. I could convert the covered area at the back into a 'Des Res' for him, so he would have his own space straight out onto the garden.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe this will be good for Lola too. I'll bet all those bad vibes from the neighbors are what's been causing him to sulk so badly!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


>



Ooh, that looks good!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lovely kitchen - but all a bit wasted on me - I only have a kitchen now because it came with the house
> But at least there's a wine rack !



It has a wine rack! What will you store in the oven?! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. I had to do an fill in shift at the rescue today as they’re short of volunteers due to people going on holiday. 

I was late as a lorry had tried to go down lanes that are barely wide enough for cars and got stuck.




Only one photo today... of juvenile Swifts. Once they fly, they may not land for 3 years ... when they nest.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> They were getting ready to disperse and start new colonies. I always kill these too. Lord knows we have enough ants and don't need new colonies!


Ants are very interesting animals...... but come on now, they are so annoying.


----------



## Ben02

I made it up the South Downs on my bike today, with a lot of stops and breaks that is. My legs were so tired and sore that I nearly fell over when I got of my bike. Worst bike ride ever!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It has a wine rack! What will you store in the oven?! [emoji23]


I think she was referring to the oven!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> I made it up the South Downs on my bike today, with a lot of stops and breaks that is. My legs were so tired and sore that I nearly fell over when I got of my bike. Worst bike ride ever!


But good for you to have all that exercise!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It has a wine rack! What will you store in the oven?! [emoji23]


......more wine?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. I had to do an fill in shift at the rescue today as they’re short of volunteers due to people going on holiday.
> 
> I was late as a lorry had tried to go down lanes that are barely wide enough for cars and got stuck.
> View attachment 277093
> 
> 
> 
> Only one photo today... of juvenile Swifts. Once they fly, they may not land for 3 years ... when they nest.
> View attachment 277094


I wonder if his sat nav took him the wrong way - mine has a mind of its own!
Those swifts need to be fit as fiddles before they take off then.....hope they all make it!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I made it up the South Downs on my bike today, with a lot of stops and breaks that is. My legs were so tired and sore that I nearly fell over when I got of my bike. Worst bike ride ever!


Well done Ben - were you inspired by the Tour de France?
it's been a hot day to do that ride.....hope you had plenty of water with you.
Maybe you need an ice bath tonight to stop your legs seizing up tomorrow.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> But good for you to have all that exercise!


Yep that’s my exercise done for the next couple weeks


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Well done Ben - were you inspired by the Tour de France?
> it's been a hot day to do that ride.....hope you had plenty of water with you.
> Maybe you need an ice bath tonight to stop your legs seizing up tomorrow.


I was getting a bit bored at home and I wanted to do something. Called a couple of friends and off we went. There was an ice cream van at the top. Best 99 ice cream ever


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I was getting a bit bored at home and I wanted to do something. Called a couple of friends and off we went. There was an ice cream van at the top. Best 99 ice cream ever


......and well earned!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning to one and all.
> Phew it's hot today!! I've not been out for long , and Lola isn't keen on the heat either, but he did have a short bask earlier this morning.
> I've made an appointment to view a bungalow on Thursday, which will be easier on my legs and has a lovely large garden and space for Lola to have a better house. It's next to a school though which isn't without it's potential problems but it looks nice and I wouldn't have to do anything to it.
> I've decided I've had enough of worrying about what my neighbours are going to get up to next so I think it's time to call it a day here.
> So watch this space!!


You might have less problems with the young people then you think. That sounds like a nice opportunity. Young people are enthusiastically caring about our planet. There's a movement going on in our country and children are leading it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> You might have less problems with the young people then you think. That sounds like a nice opportunity. Young people are enthusiastically caring about our planet. There's a movement going on in our country and children are leading it.


I was thinking more about traffic problems, but maybe I will have left for my own school before the parents start the dropping off at the gates.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I wonder if his sat nav took him the wrong way - mine has a mind of its own!
> Those swifts need to be fit as fiddles before they take off then.....hope they all make it!



There is a problem with lorry drivers using car sat navs rather than the more expensive version designed for large vehicles. As a result they get stuck in lanes. We have huge problem with it in Kent, usually with foreign registered lorries.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I was thinking more about traffic problems, but maybe I will have left for my own school before the parents start the dropping off at the gates.


In our country the traffic is slow but regulated around a school and police watching. I don't know what it would be like for you...but it does look nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Anyone know where Carol is this week?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Anyone know where Carol is this week?


No, but I know where Lena is: She's settling into her new abode in Canada and will be back here soon!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> No, but I know where Lena is: She's settling into her new abode in Canada and will be back here soon!!



Lena better get on line soon. She has a LOT of catch up reading ahead of her. @Kristoff hurry back here!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bad bad Scottish gamekeeper.

https://raptorpersecutionscotland.w...ildlife-crimes/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

@JoesMum is protecting birds, this nutter of a game keeper, is killing them!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad bad Scottish gamekeeper.
> 
> https://raptorpersecutionscotland.w...ildlife-crimes/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> @JoesMum is protecting birds, this nutter of a game keeper, is killing them!


Yes.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad bad Scottish gamekeeper.
> 
> https://raptorpersecutionscotland.w...ildlife-crimes/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> @JoesMum is protecting birds, this nutter of a game keeper, is killing them!


We are an interesting species. You get the nice ones like us then you get ones like that..... completely deranged.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We have an extra air pump we pop in whenever temperatures are set to climb. With temperatures due to be ridiculous by Thursday, the air pump has just gone in the tank.
> 
> Our aquarium is in the living room which runs from front (south side) to back (north side) of our house. We also keep the curtains closed on the south side Windows to help keep the room cool (it helps keep the algae down too)
> 
> If you have fluorescent tube lighting then turn them off in the hottest weather. They chuck out a fair amount of heat. We have LED lights which are cooler.
> 
> You can also do a partial water change. - take a bucket of water out and replace it with a bucket of cooler water.
> 
> If water temperature still climbs, take the lid off the aquarium and point a fan at the water surface. (Works well unless you have a jumper!)


Possibly the air pump might be the best idea for my betta. The temperature didn't get too high or low it just stayed within the proper temps even with our outside heat wave. He seems to enjoy being around the filter sometimes. I was worried that a bubbler would bother him but maybe that's what he needed.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well oh my, what a nice profile you have!!
> [emoji23] LOL [emoji23]


Yep as usual...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. I had to do an fill in shift at the rescue today as they’re short of volunteers due to people going on holiday.
> 
> I was late as a lorry had tried to go down lanes that are barely wide enough for cars and got stuck.
> View attachment 277093
> 
> 
> 
> Only one photo today... of juvenile Swifts. Once they fly, they may not land for 3 years ... when they nest.
> View attachment 277094


Is that a little chimney swift?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Anyone know where Carol is this week?


I've been missing her too...


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I've been missing her too...


I think we all do.


----------



## DE42

I'm thinking of starting a YouTube channel.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Possibly the air pump might be the best idea for my betta. The temperature didn't get too high or low it just stayed within the proper temps even with our outside heat wave. He seems to enjoy being around the filter sometimes. I was worried that a bubbler would bother him but maybe that's what he needed.



Ours love it when the air stone goes in. They become much more active. As the water warms up, it holds less oxygen and the activity levels of the fish decline.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Is that a little chimney swift?



Similar idea, but different species. Our Common swift is Apus apus and a little bigger than the chimney swift, Chaetura pelagica.

Common swifts are 16–17 cm (6.3–6.7 in) long with a wingspan of 38–40 cm (15–16 in). Chimney swifts are 12 to 15 cm (4.7 to 5.9 in) in length with a wingspan of 27 to 30 cm (11 to 12 in)


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Some parts of the country had massive thunderstorms last night, but they bypassed Kent. It was 27C/80F inside our house when we went to bed and it’s no cooler this morning. We had a fan on all night, ditched the duvet and slept under a sheet instead. It is still horribly humid.

Today is a day of governor meetings. I am hoping the air conditioning is working at both schools I must go to.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Some parts of the country had massive thunderstorms last night, but they bypassed Kent. It was 27C/80F inside our house when we went to bed and it’s no cooler this morning. We had a fan on all night, ditched the duvet and slept under a sheet instead. It is still horribly humid.
> 
> Today is a day of governor meetings. I am hoping the air conditioning is working at both schools I must go to.


We had thunder last night, no rain though. We could use some as the ground is starting to crack.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> So, here's a couple of "befores":
> 
> View attachment 276969
> View attachment 276970
> 
> 
> And here's a couple of "afters":
> 
> View attachment 276972
> 
> View attachment 276973
> 
> 
> Most of that hair in the waste basket is brown. Looks like all I have left now is white/grey. I'm totally happy with the result. I don't know why on earth I ever tried to allow it to grow.


Wow that's a great job.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Wife and mother in law just left for Vegas. Opo and I have the run of the place.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wife and mother in law just left for Vegas. Opo and I have the run of the place.



Don’t go all crazy on us!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s been hot here in Maryland, so far in July we’ve had 17 days above 90!

Yesterday was the first “below average” temp day in the last six weeks.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Wife and mother in law just left for Vegas. Opo and I have the run of the place.


Are you two going to order some pizza and watch movies


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Are you two going to order some pizza and watch movies



Opo is a carrot cake fan. I’ll bet Ray is in the kitchen now fixing up a big old Carrot Cake.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The stats...before I head out for a few miles on the water...(while it is cool)

Stay COOL everyone!


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Opo is a carrot cake fan. I’ll bet Ray is in the kitchen now fixing up a big old Carrot Cake.


I’ll bet Opo will get 3/4 of the cake and Ray will be left with 1/4 of it


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Bad bad Scottish gamekeeper.
> 
> https://raptorpersecutionscotland.w...ildlife-crimes/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> @JoesMum is protecting birds, this nutter of a game keeper, is killing them!


Unbelievable!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Some parts of the country had massive thunderstorms last night, but they bypassed Kent. It was 27C/80F inside our house when we went to bed and it’s no cooler this morning. We had a fan on all night, ditched the duvet and slept under a sheet instead. It is still horribly humid.
> 
> Today is a day of governor meetings. I am hoping the air conditioning is working at both schools I must go to.


We had a wonderful storm with all types of spectacular lightning from all directions. Not a great deal of thunder to be heard though with much of it. It lasted for a couple of hours. Lots of lovely rain too!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Wife and mother in law just left for Vegas. Opo and I have the run of the place.


What times the party?


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Weds everyone.
It's a bit fresher her today after the storms cleared the air but not much more rain on the horizon for a while - hopefully that will change and we'll get some. 
Have a good day!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Happy Weds everyone.
> It's a bit fresher her today after the storms cleared the air but not much more rain on the horizon for a while - hopefully that will change and we'll get some.
> Have a good day!


I wish we got some rain, dandelions are starting to become crispy


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s been hot here in Maryland, so far in July we’ve had 17 days above 90!
> 
> Yesterday was the first “below average” temp day in the last six weeks.[/QUOTE
> The temps jumped iaround here yesterday. From mid 80's then when a front came in. Down to the mid 70s. It was nice to have some cooler weather.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Are you two going to order some pizza and watch movies


Pizza for sure. There is another rocket launch tonight about 6:30 . Unless it's been canceled. I guess I better check.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Pizza for sure. There is another rocket launch tonight about 6:30 . Unless it's been canceled. I guess I better check.


Sounds good to me


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> What times the party?


I started already. I started by heating up frozen While Castle hamburgers for breakfast.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wife and mother in law just left for Vegas. Opo and I have the run of the place.


Oh, man! She trusts you on your own? Or a better question, you trust her???


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I started already. I started by heating up frozen While Castle hamburgers for breakfast.


I've often wondered if the freezing process takes away from the quality of the burger?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I've often wondered if the freezing process takes away from the quality of the burger?



The ready frozen ones are made to come out of the freezer and be cooked. It doesn’t change them.

It depends on the quality of the burger that is frozen rather the freezing process.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> I started already. I started by heating up frozen While Castle hamburgers for breakfast.


Dinner is going to be substantial if you two are having burgers for breakfast. Try not to make to much mess.... or if you do, clean it all up before your wife and mother in law get back


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The ready frozen ones are made to come out of the freezer and be cooked. It doesn’t change them.
> 
> It depends on the quality of the burger that is frozen rather the freezing process.


White Castle burgers are very good burgers, but I've always been hesitant to try the frozen product. So often frozen foods are not up to standard.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Ours love it when the air stone goes in. They become much more active. As the water warms up, it holds less oxygen and the activity levels of the fish decline.


I'm going to try one. Arrow will sit on his tail on a leaf right near the filter. Everything I read online says bettas don't like the turbulence. That's just another example of an animal that can't read the book.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I started already. I started by heating up frozen While Castle hamburgers for breakfast.


That makes me hungry and sounds like my kind of breakfast.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from a great morning on the water. Spooked a nice Bald Eagle who was checking out this (dead) Striped Bass.


----------



## Cathie G

I managed to find fresh okra for Saphire and tried it on him today. I did take the seeds out just in case. He loved it and he's a picky little person. I bought an artichoke to try but I kept getting poked sharply and tossed it


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a YouTube channel.


I'll subscribe if you do. I'm subscribed to Bee62. Even if I don't see her post here when she sings I can find it there. Plus I got to see some of her earlier videos of her animals and music. I enjoy that.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a great morning on the water. Spooked a nice Bald Eagle who was checking out this (dead) Striped Bass.
> 
> View attachment 277135
> 
> 
> View attachment 277136
> 
> 
> View attachment 277137


I wonder if the high temperatures and humidity contributed to the death of the bass even in moving water.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Similar idea, but different species. Our Common swift is Apus apus and a little bigger than the chimney swift, Chaetura pelagica.
> 
> Common swifts are 16–17 cm (6.3–6.7 in) long with a wingspan of 38–40 cm (15–16 in). Chimney swifts are 12 to 15 cm (4.7 to 5.9 in) in length with a wingspan of 27 to 30 cm (11 to 12 in)


If I have a favorite bird it would be a chimney swift. They are so essential to us and all animals are but that bird contributes so much. Yet some people with a little brood in their chimney can't stand the crazy noises for a few weeks. I bet those people will hate being overcome by flies if they keep killing chimney swifts. I don't know if other swifts do the same service to us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I wonder if the high temperatures and humidity contributed to the death of the bass even in moving water.



I doubt it. Usually dead fish like this have been caught (probably yesterday) by a fisherman, they are stressed out during the fish fight, but are too small to keep. Tossed back in, but the stress of being caught, coupled with high heat, kills them. Maryland DNR issued fish warnings to limit fishing after 10:00 during high heat. Sad though, it was a nice fish.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> I doubt it. Usually dead fish like this have been caught (probably yesterday) by a fisherman, they are stressed out during the fish fight, but are too small to keep. Tossed back in, but the stress of being caught, coupled with high heat, kills them. Maryland DNR issued fish warnings to limit fishing after 10:00 during high heat. Sad though, it was a nice fish.




If interested...here’s the info on temps, oxygen and fish kill - http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Pages/SB_forecast.aspx


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I doubt it. Usually dead fish like this have been caught (probably yesterday) by a fisherman, they are stressed out during the fish fight, but are too small to keep. Tossed back in, but the stress of being caught, coupled with high heat, kills them. Maryland DNR issued fish warnings to limit fishing after 10:00 during high heat. Sad though, it was a nice fish.


That's kinda crazy. So...if you catch a fish that's too small but legal or so small It's illegal and you let it go free...a nice fish died anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> If interested...here’s the info on temps, oxygen and fish kill - http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Pages/SB_forecast.aspx


Interesting. For Arrow especially. Thanks.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's kinda crazy. So...if you catch a fish that's too small but legal or so small It's illegal and you let it go free...a nice fish died anyway.



Caught and released quickly they’ll live to swim another day. The minimum size is a conservation measure. Unfortunately some fishermen decide to pose for photos, etc and the fish spends far too long out of water


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are expecting record high temperatures today (39C/102F+) 

This may not seem hot to some of you, but here in the UK that’s going to cause problems as our infrastructure and homes are not set up for this kind of thing.

The curtains are closed, the windows and doors open for the moment as it is cooler outside than in and I shall be keeping an eye on the fish.




We have tickets for the theatre in London this evening, but the rail company is already warning that trains will be running slowly later on as there’s a risk of the tracks buckling in the heat. We have our fingers crossed that the trains are just slow and don’t end up cancelled.

I was up at 6 to do some chores and gardening before it gets too hot to bother.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are expecting record high temperatures today (39C/102F+)
> 
> This may not seem hot to some of you, but here in the UK that’s going to cause problems as our infrastructure and homes are not set up for this kind of thing.
> 
> The curtains are closed, the windows and doors open for the moment as it is cooler outside than in and I shall be keeping an eye on the fish.
> 
> View attachment 277178
> 
> 
> We have tickets for the theatre in London this evening, but the rail company is already warning that trains will be running slowly later on as there’s a risk of the tracks buckling in the heat. We have our fingers crossed that the trains are just slow and don’t end up cancelled.
> 
> I was up at 6 to do some chores and gardening before it gets too hot to bother.



I have not even gone into work this morning as my whole train line (greater anglia) is running a revised timetable due to speed restrictions across the whole network they have advised all but essential travel. 
I hate to think what the central line is like this morning.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> I have not even gone into work this morning as my whole train line (greater anglia) is running a revised timetable due to speed restrictions across the whole network they have advised all but essential travel.
> I hate to think what the central line is like this morning.



I used to have to commute to Holborn tube. The central line is hell at the best of times. I would rather walk than use it today. It is SO hot down there!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are expecting record high temperatures today (39C/102F+)
> 
> This may not seem hot to some of you, but here in the UK that’s going to cause problems as our infrastructure and homes are not set up for this kind of thing.
> 
> The curtains are closed, the windows and doors open for the moment as it is cooler outside than in and I shall be keeping an eye on the fish.
> 
> View attachment 277178
> 
> 
> We have tickets for the theatre in London this evening, but the rail company is already warning that trains will be running slowly later on as there’s a risk of the tracks buckling in the heat. We have our fingers crossed that the trains are just slow and don’t end up cancelled.
> 
> I was up at 6 to do some chores and gardening before it gets too hot to bother.


That’s a cool tank, what species are in there?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. Hot hot hot in the UK


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> That’s a cool tank, what species are in there?


golden barbs, 2 clown loaches, 1 ancistrus, 1 corydora sterbii that is as old as the dinosaurs, pentazona barbs, black phantom tetras


----------



## JoesMum

just checked my trail camera, so here's a little video of the hedgehog visiting


----------



## katieandiggy

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Hot hot hot in the UK
> 
> View attachment 277179



I’m in the purple area and I can tell you it’s hot!!
It’s weird because when I was in Spain last year it was over 40 but didn’t feel as hot as this!!! We are just not equipped to deal with them kind of temperatures. I’m jealous as last week my neighbour had an air con unit installed, I laughed about it thinking what a waste of money in the UK. Well, now I’m not laughing.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> I used to have to commute to Holborn tube. The central line is hell at the best of times. I would rather walk than use it today. It is SO hot down there!



I do one stop from Liverpool Street to Bank, and when I get off my clothes are stuck to me. I was told that there is no upper temperature limit for the underground, only a lower temperature limit sounds silly really!


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> I’m in the purple area and I can tell you it’s hot!!
> It’s weird because when I was in Spain last year it was over 40 but didn’t feel as hot as this!!! We are just not equipped to deal with them kind of temperatures. I’m jealous as last week my neighbour had an air con unit installed, I laughed about it thinking what a waste of money in the UK. Well, now I’m not laughing.



I’m in the black area [emoji22]


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> I do one stop from Liverpool Street to Bank, and when I get off my clothes are stuck to me. I was told that there is no upper temperature limit for the underground, only a lower temperature limit sounds silly really!



That’s only a 10 minute walk above ground! It probably takes you longer to get out of Bank Station [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> just checked my trail camera, so here's a little video of the hedgehog visiting



Very neat. Wish we had them here! We have big fat ground hogs that will destroy your gardens!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I’m in the black area [emoji22]



Ut ogh. :-( gin n tonic time. Or a Pims.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m off to Annapolis for a morning of kayaking. Stay cool all.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Hot hot hot in the UK
> 
> View attachment 277179


I’m in the purple zone. It’s damn hot!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are expecting record high temperatures today (39C/102F+)
> 
> This may not seem hot to some of you, but here in the UK that’s going to cause problems as our infrastructure and homes are not set up for this kind of thing.
> 
> The curtains are closed, the windows and doors open for the moment as it is cooler outside than in and I shall be keeping an eye on the fish.
> 
> View attachment 277178
> 
> 
> We have tickets for the theatre in London this evening, but the rail company is already warning that trains will be running slowly later on as there’s a risk of the tracks buckling in the heat. We have our fingers crossed that the trains are just slow and don’t end up cancelled.
> 
> I was up at 6 to do some chores and gardening before it gets too hot to bother.


Makes a change from trains being cancelled because of leaves on the line!
Have a good time at the theatre .


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Hot hot hot in the UK
> 
> View attachment 277179


I'm in the white area - we must be expecting Arctic conditions!

The met office tells us our high will be 27C - with a thunderstorm on the way middayish then cooling to 24C by evening.
Keep your curtains and windows shut to keep the heat out and stay cool everyone!!


----------



## Lyn W

@CarolM are you OK?
We miss you!


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> I’m in the black area [emoji22]



Ouch [emoji91]


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> That’s only a 10 minute walk above ground! It probably takes you longer to get out of Bank Station [emoji16]



Haha it does! If it’s early, I’m normally there about 7am then I’ll do the train but if it’s any later I generally walk. On the way home I generally walk as it’s always busy on the train. Then I get the Waterloo and city line to Waterloo which thankfully is only 1 stop!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> @CarolM are you OK?
> We miss you!


Carol hasn’t been on for a while, I hope everything’s ok with her family and her bowsprit torts.


----------



## Ben02

12pm and it’s currently 37 degrees C or 98 degrees F......... that’s not right!!!

Aquariums are stocked with ice and the torts are hyperactive with this weather.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are expecting record high temperatures today (39C/102F+)
> 
> This may not seem hot to some of you, but here in the UK that’s going to cause problems as our infrastructure and homes are not set up for this kind of thing.
> 
> The curtains are closed, the windows and doors open for the moment as it is cooler outside than in and I shall be keeping an eye on the fish.
> 
> View attachment 277178
> 
> 
> We have tickets for the theatre in London this evening, but the rail company is already warning that trains will be running slowly later on as there’s a risk of the tracks buckling in the heat. We have our fingers crossed that the trains are just slow and don’t end up cancelled.
> 
> I was up at 6 to do some chores and gardening before it gets too hot to bother.



That’s scary! I hope it becomes less than expected for you! Stay safe and cool! I had never realized before what kind of heat effects are in other parts of the world.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> just checked my trail camera, so here's a little video of the hedgehog visiting



Awwww... cute very different from the ones we see here as pets. He looks right at home!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Very neat. Wish we had them here! We have big fat ground hogs that will destroy your gardens!



I am at war with the ground hogs and moles here. They are destroying ALOT! [emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I hope all of you in the UK find a way to stay comfortable. I too am missing @CarolM. Hoping all is well. 

I got the results back from my MRI and it showed a bulging disk in my neck but dr doesn’t think that should account for all of the nerve issues. Wants to do more tests. In the mean time, I’m off this morning to get pumped full of cortisone and then back on my schedule. The irritation is starting to become part of the norm for me. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I hope all of you in the UK find a way to stay comfortable. I too am missing @CarolM. Hoping all is well.
> 
> I got the results back from my MRI and it showed a bulging disk in my neck but dr doesn’t think that should account for all of the nerve issues. Wants to do more tests. In the mean time, I’m off this morning to get pumped full of cortisone and then back on my schedule. The irritation is starting to become part of the norm for me.
> 
> Happy Thursday!



Bulging disks can do all sorts. I have had personal experience  I hope they can sort it out for you


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> 12pm and it’s currently 37 degrees C or 98 degrees F......... that’s not right!!!
> 
> Aquariums are stocked with ice and the torts are hyperactive with this weather.



My measures to keep the house cooler are working on the aquarium too. I have only needed the air stone so far. Windows , curtains (on the sunny side of the house) and external doors are closed. The thermostat says it’s 26.5C downstairs and it feels warmer upstairs.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I hope all of you in the UK find a way to stay comfortable. I too am missing @CarolM. Hoping all is well.
> 
> I got the results back from my MRI and it showed a bulging disk in my neck but dr doesn’t think that should account for all of the nerve issues. Wants to do more tests. In the mean time, I’m off this morning to get pumped full of cortisone and then back on my schedule. The irritation is starting to become part of the norm for me.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


That's no fun! I hope they figure out something soothing for you quickly!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's hot here too. The city has opened several "cooling centers" around the city and encourage people to check on older people in their neighborhoods. Some of the high schools have opened their swimming pools to the public. S'posed to be 108F Saturday and 111F Sunday. I'll be leaving early to get my shopping done before it gets too hot.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's hot here too. The city has opened several "cooling centers" around the city and encourage people to check on older people in their neighborhoods. Some of the high schools have opened their swimming pools to the public. S'posed to be 108F Saturday and 111F Sunday. I'll be leaving early to get my shopping done before it gets too hot.



Those are crazy temps! Be careful and stay hydrated!!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Hot hot hot in the UK
> 
> View attachment 277179


HOT; HOT; HOT in Germany too!
Sorry for being absent for a while. I have much to do with my own pets / animals and the cats on vacation. I am still alive though melting with these high temps ( 36, 8 C ).
Even the sulcatas don`t want to stay in the sun.  I hope you`re all well and stay safe and cool within these crazy hot days.


----------



## Ben02

Stay cool everyone and their animals. All fish keepers remember to keep your tanks cool.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are expecting record high temperatures today (39C/102F+)
> 
> This may not seem hot to some of you, but here in the UK that’s going to cause problems as our infrastructure and homes are not set up for this kind of thing.
> 
> The curtains are closed, the windows and doors open for the moment as it is cooler outside than in and I shall be keeping an eye on the fish.
> 
> View attachment 277178
> 
> 
> We have tickets for the theatre in London this evening, but the rail company is already warning that trains will be running slowly later on as there’s a risk of the tracks buckling in the heat. We have our fingers crossed that the trains are just slow and don’t end up cancelled.
> 
> I was up at 6 to do some chores and gardening before it gets too hot to bother.


I love your tank! and thanks for all your feedback. The heatwave we had was awful. I have a Wi-Fi thermometer at ground level in Saphire's outdoor enclosure that was saying 129°f by 11am. It would go back down later in the day after the sun was going over the house. I would put him out for a few hours then. Good luck with those high temperatures.


----------



## Cathie G

katieandiggy said:


> I’m in the purple area and I can tell you it’s hot!!
> It’s weird because when I was in Spain last year it was over 40 but didn’t feel as hot as this!!! We are just not equipped to deal with them kind of temperatures. I’m jealous as last week my neighbour had an air con unit installed, I laughed about it thinking what a waste of money in the UK. Well, now I’m not laughing.


The high heat with high humidity also is extremely uncomfortable for me. I don't mind so much high temperatures if the air is drier. The temps and humidity we had last week were almost unbearable. And our home has air conditioning. Air conditioners remove water from the air to help in cooling and they really couldn't keep up. I keep digital temp and humidity level monitors in several rooms in our home. 2 of them have a Wi-Fi thermometer outside. They show me first-hand what's going on around my home inside and out. It's been really interesting. Last year I had to run humidifiers and had problems getting the humidity to 40%. This year it's been running at or above 90% and I'm having trouble getting it to a healthy level of 40 to 60% in our home. Sorry to talk your ear off.


----------



## katieandiggy

Cathie G said:


> The high heat with high humidity also is extremely uncomfortable for me. I don't mind so much high temperatures if the air is drier. The temps and humidity we had last week were almost unbearable. And our home has air conditioning. Air conditioners remove water from the air to help in cooling and they really couldn't keep up. I keep digital temp and humidity level monitors in several rooms in our home. 2 of them have a Wi-Fi thermometer outside. They show me first-hand what's going on around my home inside and out. It's been really interesting. Last year I had to run humidifiers and had problems getting the humidity to 40%. This year it's been running at or above 90% and I'm having trouble getting it to a healthy level of 40 to 60% in our home. Sorry to talk your ear off.



It really has been so humid. Your right the heat is so much easier to deal with when the air is dryer.
I’m pleased to say we are literally in the middle of an Armageddon thunderstorm and it feels GREAT!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> That’s scary! I hope it becomes less than expected for you! Stay safe and cool! I had never realized before what kind of heat effects are in other parts of the world.


Especially since much of Europe was built without air conditioning.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'll subscribe if you do. I'm subscribed to Bee62. Even if I don't see her post here when she sings I can find it there. Plus I got to see some of her earlier videos of her animals and music. I enjoy that.


I'll probably get around to signing up for YouTube one of these..... Years? Maybe sooner...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> I wish we got some rain, dandelions are starting to become crispy


Maybe you can harvest the dandelion leaves before they get crispy. Soak and rinse them, then put the leaves on a paper towel and put the entire thing (greens and wet paper towel) in a plastic zipper bag... and put the bag in the refrigerator. That should keep for several days, a couple weeks. At least that worked when I tried it several weeks ago.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try one. Arrow will sit on his tail on a leaf right near the filter. Everything I read online says bettas don't like the turbulence. That's just another example of an animal that can't read the book.


Well, there's movement...and there's turbulence.  We like having fans around to keep the air moving, to keep it from getting stuffy. Having a fan on full blast, blowing directly in one's face, usually isn't desirable.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

This is low tech, but as long as the humidity isn't so bad that water droplets don't evaporate readily... Air blowing over a body of water (even as small as an aquarium) does bring down the temperature in the immediate vicinity. Depending on how large the body of water is, and how strongly the air is moving. 

Being near falling water (like a garden fountain) or a spray of water can often help too.


----------



## DE42

Freshly cleaned. 
Happy fish.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, there's movement...and there's turbulence.  We like having fans around to keep the air moving, to keep it from getting stuffy. Having a fan on full blast, blowing directly in one's face, usually isn't desirable.


One of the employees at petsmart told me that it sounds like I have a betta that's fun. Another told me she doesn't like bettas because you can't tell when they are dead because they will just lay on the bottom and don't be alarmed.. Not once have I ever seen him laying. He sits like an animal on his tail and evidently enjoys a fan...he's so cute.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Freshly cleaned.
> Happy fish.
> View attachment 277214


What happened to your other tank? But this one is really pretty too. It's so nice to watch happy fish. My tank is only about 5' from my usual sitting spot. Arrow is better then a tv.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I hope all of you in the UK find a way to stay comfortable. I too am missing @CarolM. Hoping all is well.
> 
> I got the results back from my MRI and it showed a bulging disk in my neck but dr doesn’t think that should account for all of the nerve issues. Wants to do more tests. In the mean time, I’m off this morning to get pumped full of cortisone and then back on my schedule. The irritation is starting to become part of the norm for me.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Hopefully they can sort out your disc sooner rather than later or at least do something to make the pain it causes bearable. Good luck with the next tests.


----------



## Lyn W

katieandiggy said:


> It really has been so humid. Your right the heat is so much easier to deal with when the air is dryer.
> I’m pleased to say we are literally in the middle of an Armageddon thunderstorm and it feels GREAT!


The thunderstorm didn't materialise in my area. Looks like it caused chaos in some parts though with the drains not being able to cope with the deluge.


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## Lyn W

Thanks to my electric fan it is cooler in the house than outside where there doesn't seem to be any air tonight.

Saw the bungalow today - it's very nice. The only negative was that the bathroom was new but a bit crowded because of the layout, and I just have to check out the area a bit more. I could see myself and Lola there so not ruling it out completely.....it's all about compromise I suppose.

I have a hospital appointment in the morning to check that my bone is healing OK so I'll wish you all a Happy Friday now as I won't have a chance before I go. 
Nos Da and take care.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thanks to my electric fan it is cooler in the house than outside where there doesn't seem to be any air tonight.
> 
> Saw the bungalow today - it's very nice. The only negative was that the bathroom was new but a bit crowded because of the layout, and I just have to check out the area a bit more. I could see myself and Lola there so not ruling it out completely.....it's all about compromise I suppose.
> 
> I have a hospital appointment in the morning to check that my bone is healing OK so I'll wish you all a Happy Friday now as I won't have a chance before I go.
> Nos Da and take care.



Well good luck tomorrow... 
do you have more options in mind besides the one bungalow? We are going to throw you a Good bye party for the nasty neighbors! It’s something to celebrate for sure!!![emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

katieandiggy said:


> It really has been so humid. Your right the heat is so much easier to deal with when the air is dryer.
> I’m pleased to say we are literally in the middle of an Armageddon thunderstorm and it feels GREAT!


Yes! When we finally got a thunderstorm it helped. It's 80°f in my living room at 51%humidity and feels really comfortable to me...but maybe I turned into a Russian tortoise...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks to my electric fan it is cooler in the house than outside where there doesn't seem to be any air tonight.
> 
> Saw the bungalow today - it's very nice. The only negative was that the bathroom was new but a bit crowded because of the layout, and I just have to check out the area a bit more. I could see myself and Lola there so not ruling it out completely.....it's all about compromise I suppose.
> 
> I have a hospital appointment in the morning to check that my bone is healing OK so I'll wish you all a Happy Friday now as I won't have a chance before I go.
> Nos Da and take care.


Best wishes for your appointment and new bungalow...and a happy Friday too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had a pretty nice day today. Temps stayed below 90 and humidity low too. Perfect kayaking weather.

Heres where we paddled today...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well good luck tomorrow...
> do you have more options in mind besides the one bungalow? We are going to throw you a Good bye party for the nasty neighbors! It’s something to celebrate for sure!!![emoji23]


I saw your post on Monday where you hoped everyone was having a positive Monday. What's really nice about that is it hit home! With everything that I go through and the rest of us too...I had already decided to think positive even when the chips are down. I was making myself say in my heart think positive and then you said it too. That post made my Monday and made my resolve even stronger. I'll be praying and thinking of you.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> What happened to your other tank? But this one is really pretty too. It's so nice to watch happy fish. My tank is only about 5' from my usual sitting spot. Arrow is better then a tv.


I've got 7 tanks running lol

1) 125gallon
1) 38 gal bowfront
1) 15 gallon
4) 5 gallon

In the 125 I have 4 angelfish, a school of tiger barbs, a school of giant dannios, and a 21" pleco . 
(Considering changing this)

The 38 has 3 goldfish and a bn plecostomus. (May add one more goldfish if I see one I just love)

15 gal right now has Glowlight tetras, shrimp and snails. 
(Thinking of either getting a new betta, sparkling gourami or a small cichlid such as a ram cichlid of some kind.)

5 gal #1 has a betta and a few cherry barbs (may move the cherry barbs as 5 gal is a bit small for them to be happy)

5 gal #2 has a betta and white cloud mountain minnows. 

5 gal #3 has a betta by his self. 

5 gal #4 has just shrimp. 



I will be setting up another tank it's 35 gallon but like 2 meters long. Thinking of moving the tiger barbs and cherry shrimp into it. 

I also have a bowl in the bathroom that hangs on the wall but it just has plants and a snail. Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> This is low tech, but as long as the humidity isn't so bad that water droplets don't evaporate readily... Air blowing over a body of water (even as small as an aquarium) does bring down the temperature in the immediate vicinity. Depending on how large the body of water is, and how strongly the air is moving.
> 
> Being near falling water (like a garden fountain) or a spray of water can often help too.


Yes. I love the little Artic Air devices(same concept). My problem is I love them to death. They don't last around me.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> I've got 7 tanks running lol
> 
> 1) 125gallon
> 1) 38 gal bowfront
> 1) 15 gallon
> 4) 5 gallon
> 
> In the 125 I have 4 angelfish, a school of tiger barbs, a school of giant dannios, and a 21" pleco .
> (Considering changing this)
> 
> The 38 has 3 goldfish and a bn plecostomus. (May add one more goldfish if I see one I just love)
> 
> 15 gal right now has Glowlight tetras, shrimp and snails.
> (Thinking of either getting a new betta, sparkling gourami or a small cichlid such as a ram cichlid of some kind.)
> 
> 5 gal #1 has a betta and a few cherry barbs (may move the cherry barbs as 5 gal is a bit small for them to be happy)
> 
> 5 gal #2 has a betta and white cloud mountain minnows.
> 
> 5 gal #3 has a betta by his self.
> 
> 5 gal #4 has just shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be setting up another tank it's 35 gallon but like 2 meters long. Thinking of moving the tiger barbs and cherry shrimp into it.
> 
> I also have a bowl in the bathroom that hangs on the wall but it just has plants and a snail. Lol


Ok...that's why I had this funny dream the other night. I dreamed that I had all kinds of beautiful fish and zillions of their babies too. I was splitting them into several tanks and wasn't about to loose a single one. Is that called downright addicted?


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Ok...that's why I had this funny dream the other night. I dreamed that I had all kinds of beautiful fish and zillions of their babies too. I was splitting them into several tanks and wasn't about to loose a single one. Is that called downright addicted?


I've had more in the past lol I've actually trimmed down a lot from a few years back lok


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> One of the employees at petsmart told me that it sounds like I have a betta that's fun. Another told me she doesn't like bettas because you can't tell when they are dead because they will just lay on the bottom and don't be alarmed.. Not once have I ever seen him laying. He sits like an animal on his tail and evidently enjoys a fan...he's so cute.


Do you ever catch your betta sleeping? Maybe Arrow only sleeps when the cover is on his tank...


----------



## DE42

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do you ever catch your betta sleeping? Maybe Arrow only sleeps when the cover is on his tank...


If you have broadleaf plants like anubias Nana or something similar they will use these leaves like a hammock.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do you ever catch your betta sleeping? Maybe Arrow only sleeps when the cover is on his tank...


He sleeps and rests like an animal. He will also use his little front fins and rests on one of the leaves. Kind of like arms and pulls up further until his tail is also resting on the leaf when he starts sliding off. Sometimes in the morning he doesn't know I've removed his cover and I manage to find him. He's always upright and when he wakes up he always comes up to me wiggling his little front fins. He's really cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . until tomorrow, friends!


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> . . . until tomorrow, friends!


Good night!


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> If you have broadleaf plants like anubias Nana or something similar they will use these leaves like a hammock.


Maybe I'm allowing him to be a lazy beach boy because his tank has too many hammocks. He does swim...and I'm just kidding. I have 2 marimo moss balls but the other plants are silk. He hangs out on them, swims, runs around in his little hideaways. I think he's happy...but I've never done an aquarium before. I did see a difference though when we had our heat wave. Even though the tank temps were basically the same he was less active. I need to figure out why.


----------



## DE42

Bug swings in temp can be hard on them. But my guess would be less O2 in the water.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I saw your post on Monday where you hoped everyone was having a positive Monday. What's really nice about that is it hit home! With everything that I go through and the rest of us too...I had already decided to think positive even when the chips are down. I was making myself say in my heart think positive and then you said it too. That post made my Monday and made my resolve even stronger. I'll be praying and thinking of you.



Thanks Cathie! That’s a really nice thing to see. I’m smiling


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, man! She trusts you on your own? Or a better question, you trust her???


I went thru living with the green monster (jealousy). Not a good look on me. Promised myself I would never go there again. Different women different time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I've often wondered if the freezing process takes away from the quality of the burger?


Probably does but there are no White Castle in Florida. Well not near me anyways.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you can harvest the dandelion leaves before they get crispy. Soak and rinse them, then put the leaves on a paper towel and put the entire thing (greens and wet paper towel) in a plastic zipper bag... and put the bag in the refrigerator. That should keep for several days, a couple weeks. At least that worked when I tried it several weeks ago.


I managed to pick a couple but there were not very many. That sounds like a good method.


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> I've got 7 tanks running lol
> 
> 1) 125gallon
> 1) 38 gal bowfront
> 1) 15 gallon
> 4) 5 gallon
> 
> In the 125 I have 4 angelfish, a school of tiger barbs, a school of giant dannios, and a 21" pleco .
> (Considering changing this)
> 
> The 38 has 3 goldfish and a bn plecostomus. (May add one more goldfish if I see one I just love)
> 
> 15 gal right now has Glowlight tetras, shrimp and snails.
> (Thinking of either getting a new betta, sparkling gourami or a small cichlid such as a ram cichlid of some kind.)
> 
> 5 gal #1 has a betta and a few cherry barbs (may move the cherry barbs as 5 gal is a bit small for them to be happy)
> 
> 5 gal #2 has a betta and white cloud mountain minnows.
> 
> 5 gal #3 has a betta by his self.
> 
> 5 gal #4 has just shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be setting up another tank it's 35 gallon but like 2 meters long. Thinking of moving the tiger barbs and cherry shrimp into it.
> 
> I also have a bowl in the bathroom that hangs on the wall but it just has plants and a snail. Lol


Have you got any pictures of the shrimp tank?


----------



## Maro2Bear

DE42 said:


> I've got 7 tanks running lol
> 
> 1) 125gallon
> 1) 38 gal bowfront
> 1) 15 gallon
> 4) 5 gallon
> 
> In the 125 I have 4 angelfish, a school of tiger barbs, a school of giant dannios, and a 21" pleco .
> (Considering changing this)
> 
> The 38 has 3 goldfish and a bn plecostomus. (May add one more goldfish if I see one I just love)
> 
> 15 gal right now has Glowlight tetras, shrimp and snails.
> (Thinking of either getting a new betta, sparkling gourami or a small cichlid such as a ram cichlid of some kind.)
> 
> 5 gal #1 has a betta and a few cherry barbs (may move the cherry barbs as 5 gal is a bit small for them to be happy)
> 
> 5 gal #2 has a betta and white cloud mountain minnows.
> 
> 5 gal #3 has a betta by his self.
> 
> 5 gal #4 has just shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be setting up another tank it's 35 gallon but like 2 meters long. Thinking of moving the tiger barbs and cherry shrimp into it.
> 
> I also have a bowl in the bathroom that hangs on the wall but it just has plants and a snail. Lol




Wow. Thats a whole lot of tanks and fish to take care of daily, weekly. Nice work


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> I managed to pick a couple but there were not very many. That sounds like a good method.



I actually purchase a few pounds of dandelion every week that are bundled with rubber bands. To keep them fresh, as soon as i get them home i take them out of the plastic bags,and remove the rubber bands. I take them and lay them inside our refrigerator in the veg crisper drawer, layering in some water absorbing paper towels. Ive found that the wet dandies in plastic bags quickly get mushy, whereas the ones that are dried off and in the veg drawer loose, stay quite fresh. /reminds me, i think today is shopping day/


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> I actually purchase a few pounds of dandelion every week that are bundled with rubber bands. To keep them fresh, as soon as i get them home i take them out of the plastic bags,and remove the rubber bands. I take them and lay them inside our refrigerator in the veg crisper drawer, layering in some water absorbing paper towels. Ive found that the wet dandies in plastic bags quickly get mushy, whereas the ones that are dried off and in the veg drawer loose, stay quite fresh. /reminds me, i think today is shopping day/


I’ll try that aswell, unfortunately I don’t think we have any dandelion sellers near by


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all! Europe is melting! Stay cool and hydrated too. Our temps normalized over the last few days and we are no longer sweltering.

Heres a pix I snapped yesterday in downtown Annapolis of my kayaking partner as we checked out “city center”. Lots going on, visitors of ducks and people too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> I’ll try that aswell, unfortunately I don’t think we have any dandelion sellers near by



Works well for all greens


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I actually purchase a few pounds of dandelion every week that are bundled with rubber bands. To keep them fresh, as soon as i get them home i take them out of the plastic bags,and remove the rubber bands. I take them and lay them inside our refrigerator in the veg crisper drawer, layering in some water absorbing paper towels. Ive found that the wet dandies in plastic bags quickly get mushy, whereas the ones that are dried off and in the veg drawer loose, stay quite fresh. /reminds me, i think today is shopping day/


I agree, I think they get mushy and/or slimy if they aren't stored with the paper towel to absorb excess water.


----------



## Ben02

From one extreme to the other, the torts were very excitable and crazy outside yesterday but today they have all been stretched out napping. What a life


----------



## EllieMay

Ducks on the way!!! I ordered a nice farm mix of fertile duck eggs to help with insects in the yard and improve the view on the lake they arrived yesterday and I have 12 in the incubator. I guess hatching the little turkeys has give me baby fever, but I won’t be sending these guys to new homes[emoji12]. I am expecting some beautiful harlequins, black n blue Swedish, and khaki Cambell’s...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## charlygal123

Hello there!!! From the uk


----------



## Yvonne G

charlygal123 said:


> Hello there!!! From the uk


Ah. . . new blood to torment!

I copy/pasted the following from a post made by JoesMum because I'm too lazy to type it all out myself:

Hello and welcome to the CDR. I am Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England. 

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots 

But in MY case, I'm Yvonne from Central California!!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Especially since much of Europe was built without air conditioning.



We never needed it in the past. Climate change is real!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> One of the employees at petsmart told me that it sounds like I have a betta that's fun. Another told me she doesn't like bettas because you can't tell when they are dead because they will just lay on the bottom and don't be alarmed.. Not once have I ever seen him laying. He sits like an animal on his tail and evidently enjoys a fan...he's so cute.



Clown loaches sleep anyway up. They frequently look dead. They quite like to sleep in a pile


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Ah. . . new blood to torment!
> 
> I copy/pasted the following from a post made by JoesMum because I'm too lazy to type it all out myself:
> 
> Hello and welcome to the CDR. I am Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England.
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots
> 
> But in MY case, I'm Yvonne from Central California!!



I’m Linda! Hello and welcome to the CDR @charlygal123


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all . I have been off at the rescue this morning. We’re inundated with swallows and house martins at the moment. 

They’re both cute. The house martins catch on to hand feeding much quicker than the swallows. Today I have learned how to get a swallow’s beak open so I can get some food in it [emoji4]


----------



## DE42

Ben02 said:


> Have you got any pictures of the shrimp tank?


I'll have to get some


----------



## Maro2Bear

charlygal123 said:


> Hello there!!! From the uk



Hey! Hello back.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We never needed it in the past. Climate change is real!




Two or three years back I went to Budapest for a month. I had rented a fully furnished flat, close to where I would be working. I arrived, located the key (hidden under flower pot), and with that a heat wave hit! And no a/c. I sweltered and almost died. The owner finally brought me a large fan - insisting that it never gets THAT hot in Europe!


----------



## charlygal123

I’m also from the south east of england at the moment sunny old Kent! You’d think it would be a good thing but it’s actually all sweaty gross! I’m glad you all like a good joke and fresh meat I may be ....but be prepared I’m a quick learner [emoji6] 
So what is everyone up to?


----------



## charlygal123

JoesMum said:


> Clown loaches sleep anyway up. They frequently look dead. They quite like to sleep in a pile



When I had a fish tank years ago (we are talking about loach fishes aren’t we)? I decided I’d swap tanks did this and about two weeks later needed the big filter from the tank I’d swapped from and in the filter was a rogue loach and he was still alive!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I managed to pick a couple but there were not very many. That sounds like a good method.


I've actually done that with home grown leaf lettuce for my family and it works. It makes it taste better then straight from the garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I actually purchase a few pounds of dandelion every week that are bundled with rubber bands. To keep them fresh, as soon as i get them home i take them out of the plastic bags,and remove the rubber bands. I take them and lay them inside our refrigerator in the veg crisper drawer, layering in some water absorbing paper towels. Ive found that the wet dandies in plastic bags quickly get mushy, whereas the ones that are dried off and in the veg drawer loose, stay quite fresh. /reminds me, i think today is shopping day/


That sounds like a good idea too. Maybe dedicate one drawer for leafy greens. I think the damp paper towels are an important part of that.


----------



## Cathie G

charlygal123 said:


> When I had a fish tank years ago (we are talking about loach fishes aren’t we)? I decided I’d swap tanks did this and about two weeks later needed the big filter from the tank I’d swapped from and in the filter was a rogue loach and he was still alive!


No wonder they call them clowns...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

charlygal123 said:


> Hello there!!! From the uk


Hello! I'm Anne, and I live in North Florida. I once lived in the UK for about three years (near Blackpool and near Leeds), but that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

charlygal123 said:


> I’m also from the south east of england at the moment sunny old Kent! You’d think it would be a good thing but it’s actually all sweaty gross! I’m glad you all like a good joke and fresh meat I may be ....but be prepared I’m a quick learner [emoji6]
> So what is everyone up to?


I'm up to about 5' 5" or so, but at my age I may be shrinking a bit. Because my tortoise partner is coming to visit soon ( from San Diego) today I vacuumed the house and washed the kitchen floor. I also knocked down spider webs in all the tortoise sheds and picked up all the poop. Because it's unbearably hot today, that's about all anyone is gonna' get outta me for the day. 

What about you? . . . and do we call you "Charly"?


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I'm up to about 5' 5" or so, but at my age I may be shrinking a bit. Because my tortoise partner is coming to visit soon ( from San Diego) today I vacuumed the house and washed the kitchen floor. I also knocked down spider webs in all the tortoise sheds and picked up all the poop. Because it's unbearably hot today, that's about all anyone is gonna' get outta me for the day.
> 
> What about you? . . . and do we call you "Charly"?


What do you do with your tort partner? Obviously you talk torts but do you care for each other’s torts and stuff like that? I’ve got a tort mentor who has and still is teaching me the ways of the tort


----------



## Cathie G

charlygal123 said:


> I’m also from the south east of england at the moment sunny old Kent! You’d think it would be a good thing but it’s actually all sweaty gross! I’m glad you all like a good joke and fresh meat I may be ....but be prepared I’m a quick learner [emoji6]
> So what is everyone up to?


Hello I'm CathieG. Welcome! I'm trying really hard to not be up to no durn good.


----------



## Ben02

charlygal123 said:


> Hello there!!! From the uk


Welcome to the CDR....... Where no one ever leaves!!!!!! MWHAHAHAHA


----------



## EllieMay

charlygal123 said:


> Hello there!!! From the uk



Hello & Welcome From the USA


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all . I have been off at the rescue this morning. We’re inundated with swallows and house martins at the moment.
> 
> They’re both cute. The house martins catch on to hand feeding much quicker than the swallows. Today I have learned how to get a swallow’s beak open so I can get some food in it [emoji4]



So what’s the trick? You never know when one might need to know


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Bug swings in temp can be hard on them. But my guess would be less O2 in the water.


I bought an air stone, pump, etc. today. I was thinking that too. I've had a tiny bit of experience with ponds and saw how lack of movement and freshwater can really hurt. Arrow has a filter on low but maybe putting a really small air stone on the other end will add a little without crazy turbulence.


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> I'll have to get some


Crustaceans are my favourite


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’ll try that aswell, unfortunately I don’t think we have any dandelion sellers near by


Our grocery stores are selling them in the organic food section lately for people food. With my backyard I could get rich! lol


----------



## JoesMum

charlygal123 said:


> I’m also from the south east of england at the moment sunny old Kent! You’d think it would be a good thing but it’s actually all sweaty gross! I’m glad you all like a good joke and fresh meat I may be ....but be prepared I’m a quick learner [emoji6]
> So what is everyone up to?



Oh! Whereabouts are you? I’m in Tonbridge


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Our grocery stores are selling them in the organic food section lately for people food. With my backyard I could get rich! lol


Mmmm I may have to a bit of research


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We never needed it in the past. Climate change is real!


I've never HAD to use ac until a few years ago. Even in Florida where you would think it's humid I didn't have to use air conditioning. It's different. Maybe that's why they are using terms now like "feels like". I know my temperature devices aren't lieing.


----------



## JoesMum

A very short video, of a little bird that makes a big fuss constantly. This little Goldfinch has been reared from a pink nestling and spends its entire day demanding to be fed. It’s a wonder it’s heart can cope with it. 

Sorry for the quality. You really need at least 3 hands to film, feed and prevent escape!

You can hear the overexcited sparrows in the next cage demanding to be in on the action. They do go quiet once fed unlike this chap!


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I bought an air stone, pump, etc. today. I was thinking that too. I've had a tiny bit of experience with ponds and saw how lack of movement and freshwater can really hurt. Arrow has a filter on low but maybe putting a really small air stone on the other end will add a little without crazy turbulence.


That sounds good. One reason I like to use a sponge filters with bettas. It has a slow flow rate, good chemical filtration and provides extra air


----------



## DE42

Ben02 said:


> Welcome to the CDR....... Where no one ever leaves!!!!!! MWHAHAHAHA


We may get lost from time to time but we never leave. I know I can't find the exit. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> What do you do with your tort partner? Obviously you talk torts but do you care for each other’s torts and stuff like that? I’ve got a tort mentor who has and still is teaching me the ways of the tort


He comes here three or four times a year to help wth the heavy lifting that I'm getting too old and feeble to take care of. This time he's going to bring his chipper/shredder and take care of a big pile of trimmings, make cages to put over two south african tortoise nests and make night boxes inside the tortoise sheds so there's a smaller area to heat (so my power bill isn't so high this winter). Then when he goes home, he'll be taking twenty hatchling leopards and a yearling russian to sell.


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday [emoji851][emoji106]


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday [emoji851][emoji106]


HEY!!


----------



## Ben02

Selma suddenly, out of the blue began to acknowledge her cuttlebone today and had a could gnaw for about a half hour. She looks like a little crack addict


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> That sounds good. One reason I like to use a sponge filters with bettas. It has a slow flow rate, good chemical filtration and provides extra air


This is Arrow resting.


do you think he might be a happy camper?


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Selma suddenly, out of the blue began to acknowledge her cuttlebone today and had a could gnaw for about a half hour. She looks like a little crack addict


Hahahahaha...i wish my little guy would become addicted... I wouldn't have to buy him a beak job.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> That sounds good. One reason I like to use a sponge filters with bettas. It has a slow flow rate, good chemical filtration and provides extra air


I'm hoping that the two systems working together will just be a peaceful water flow for my little Arrow.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Selma suddenly, out of the blue began to acknowledge her cuttlebone today and had a could gnaw for about a half hour. She looks like a little crack addict


The turtle and tortoise equivalent of a milk moustache! Selma may be headed into a growth spurt.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So what’s the trick? You never know when one might need to know


Amen to that...


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> This is Arrow resting.
> View attachment 277300
> View attachment 277301
> do you think he might be a happy camper?


He looks good to me


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> A very short video, of a little bird that makes a big fuss constantly. This little Goldfinch has been reared from a pink nestling and spends its entire day demanding to be fed. It’s a wonder it’s heart can cope with it.
> 
> Sorry for the quality. You really need at least 3 hands to film, feed and prevent escape!
> 
> You can hear the overexcited sparrows in the next cage demanding to be in on the action. They do go quiet once fed unlike this chap!



Oh how cute! Is that a paint brush your feeding with?


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> He looks good to me


Thanks. That means a lot because I'm usually freaking out and probably will the rest of his life. One day I fed him. Arrow took one bite and then slowly sank to the bottom...lol I thought did I kill him???!## that little brat was fin that time.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday [emoji851][emoji106]


Where's our daily post? I missed you. Happy Friday to you too.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. That means a lot because I'm usually freaking out and probably will the rest of his life. One day I fed him. Arrow took one bite and then slowly sank to the bottom...lol I thought did I kill him???!## that little brat was fin that time.


Lol they have interesting personalities.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Lol they have interesting personalities.


Yes Arrow has shown me why people do aquariums.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Yes Arrow has shown me why people do aquariums.


That's one reason why I keep so many different varieties of fish but fish that have personalities. For example angelfish which I love seem to be the pompous upperclass of the aquarium world. 
Oscar's which I do not have any currently but plan on getting one when I find exactly what I'm looking for. Which is an albino longfin with good orange coverage. Are like dogs inside an aquarium LOL they also like to decorate the tank to their own liking not necessarily yours. 
cichlids can be just completely crazy especially the dwarf cichlid varieties which seem to be paranoid skitzofrenixs or preppers. 
Goldfish are you're silly Jokers and Court jesters. Easy going happy and fun. 
Bettas can either be your best friend or your antisocial sociopath that is plotting your death lol. 
Puffers are like a gang or Mafia lol


----------



## katieandiggy

Ben02 said:


> I’ll try that aswell, unfortunately I don’t think we have any dandelion sellers near by



You can buy them from health food shops online and have them delivered. I’ve not tried it personally so I’m not sure how fresh they would be on arrival.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Oh how cute! Is that a paint brush your feeding with?



Yes. With the little birds a paint brush is the easiest substitute beak. The bigger birds graduate to tweezers or a lollipop stick.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> That's one reason why I keep so many different varieties of fish but fish that have personalities. For example angelfish which I love seem to be the pompous upperclass of the aquarium world.
> Oscar's which I do not have any currently but plan on getting one when I find exactly what I'm looking for. Which is an albino longfin with good orange coverage. Are like dogs inside an aquarium LOL they also like to decorate the tank to their own liking not necessarily yours.
> cichlids can be just completely crazy especially the dwarf cichlid varieties which seem to be paranoid skitzofrenixs or preppers.
> Goldfish are you're silly Jokers and Court jesters. Easy going happy and fun.
> Bettas can either be your best friend or your antisocial sociopath that is plotting your death lol.
> Puffers are like a gang or Mafia lol



Same for us. 

Our last clown loaches were known as “the girls” and were pretty laid back like most clown loaches. However, they seemed to have giggly fits when they started zooming round the tank because they felt like it or one would panic over nothing in particular leading to mass hysteria for a few minutes.

The last ancistrus (bristle nose catfish), a male always known as Big Un, reminded me of Joe. He did what he darn well pleased and everyone else just had to get out of his way when he was stomping. He had his panic attacks too and went pale and blotchy. We had him for well over a decade and he and JoesDad came to an understanding when the tank needed cleaning. JoesDad would leave a particular tunnel in place and make sure Big Un was in it and sucked on tightly before moving it as he cleaned. Our new ancistrus has turned out to be female and she is a much less assertive personality.

Every zebra danio we have owned has loved “pump surfing”... swimming into the stream of water from the pump outlet and then letting the water accelerate it to the other end of the tank. They’ll do it for hours!

Golden barbs are entirely motivated by food. They assume they’re going to be fed every time you go near the tank. I once read that a Golden Barb that doesn’t think it’s hungry will be dead.

Hillstream loaches are small but feisty little individuals. The only thing that would stand up to Big Un. It was like an ant getting cross with an elephant... had zero impact... but she did try to stop him bulldozing her.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> You can buy them from health food shops online and have them delivered. I’ve not tried it personally so I’m not sure how fresh they would be on arrival.



The way the weather has turned today , I think there will be plenty of fresh to pick shortly


----------



## JoesMum

And to illustrate the point



Having melted last week, this is what we have woken to. It’s wet and dark. The curtains are back open and we need the lights on.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> The turtle and tortoise equivalent of a milk moustache! Selma may be headed into a growth spurt.


She definitely is, she’s got a tender white growth ring coming in


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Hahahahaha...i wish my little guy would become addicted... I wouldn't have to buy him a beak job.


They only seem interested in it when I first put it in the enclosure and after a couple nibbles they get fed up and ignore it. Sometimes I take it out for a couple weeks and then put it back in, they will have a chew on it again. It’s definitely the novelty of it which makes them eat it


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> This is Arrow resting.
> View attachment 277300
> View attachment 277301
> do you think he might be a happy camper?


I love his colours.


----------



## Ben02

katieandiggy said:


> You can buy them from health food shops online and have them delivered. I’ve not tried it personally so I’m not sure how fresh they would be on arrival.


Any particular health food shops, that sounds promising.


----------



## katieandiggy

Ben02 said:


> Any particular health food shops, that sounds promising.
> 
> This one has good reviews but they are not cheap.
> 
> https://www.riverford.co.uk/dandelion-leaves
> 
> https://www.farmdrop.com/products/forager/dandelion-greens/3f0dd5a7-e0f9-4c21-952c-bbef4cd87183
> 
> They also sell them on ETSY and had great reviews but they are currently sold out.
> 
> They are widely available in London in health food shops, mainly the vegan type, one off shops rather than chains.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben is in Brighton. They’re BOUND to have them there. You don’t get anywhere more hip and trendy than Brighton!


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> Ben is in Brighton. They’re BOUND to have them there. You don’t get anywhere more hip and trendy than Brighton!



Haha your right! I think you have to go searching In those little vegan supermarkets and health food shops, they always have weird and wonderful things.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> And to illustrate the point
> View attachment 277312
> 
> 
> Having melted last week, this is what we have woken to. It’s wet and dark. The curtains are back open and we need the lights on.



Refreshing! Glad you all survived.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here in Maryland, our heat wave ended as well. Now, back to normal temps of high 80’s, low 90’s.


----------



## JoesMum

I have been doing some cobweb clearing in the conservatory using our extending duster. We have had it for years. For some reason my children named it Boris...



Had we been American, I guess it may have been named Donald [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have been doing some cobweb clearing in the conservatory using our extending duster. We have had it for years. For some reason my children named it Boris...
> View attachment 277315
> 
> 
> Had we been American, I guess it may have been named Donald [emoji6][emoji23]



Yes...The Donald


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh, by the way - Happy Saturday one and all.

Guess what....yep, off early to kayak the waters south of Annapolis, launching from a small boat ramp owned by the Smithsonian Environmental Research Center (SERC). They run all kinds of scientific & informational programs dealing with things that impact the Chesapeake Bay, weather, climate, water, animal life and beyond.

SERC - https://serc.si.edu/history


----------



## charlygal123

JoesMum said:


> Oh! Whereabouts are you? I’m in Tonbridge



I’m on the isle of sheppey, so not too far from you


----------



## JoesMum

charlygal123 said:


> I’m on the isle of sheppey, so not too far from you



Cool [emoji4]

We go birdwatching up there from time to time [emoji4]


----------



## charlygal123

Yvonne G said:


> I'm up to about 5' 5" or so, but at my age I may be shrinking a bit. Because my tortoise partner is coming to visit soon ( from San Diego) today I vacuumed the house and washed the kitchen floor. I also knocked down spider webs in all the tortoise sheds and picked up all the poop. Because it's unbearably hot today, that's about all anyone is gonna' get outta me for the day.
> 
> What about you? . . . and do we call you "Charly"?



Yes I did nothing all day but it’s raining today so now have to catch up on the cleaning of the mess and you yes call me Charly - you can actually call me whatever because that’s what seems to work here in my house “oi” “hey mum” “woman” this list goes on and also alters depending on my mood “happy harry” “miserable (insert appropriate curse word)” “lovely mum” blah blah blah [emoji23]


----------



## charlygal123

Ben02 said:


> Welcome to the CDR....... Where no one ever leaves!!!!!! MWHAHAHAHA



I’m scared now


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Ben is in Brighton. They’re BOUND to have them there. You don’t get anywhere more hip and trendy than Brighton!


There are a couple vegan and organic shops I could try.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I have been doing some cobweb clearing in the conservatory using our extending duster. We have had it for years. For some reason my children named it Boris...
> View attachment 277315
> 
> 
> Had we been American, I guess it may have been named Donald [emoji6][emoji23]


Hahaha


----------



## charlygal123

DE42 said:


> That's one reason why I keep so many different varieties of fish but fish that have personalities. For example angelfish which I love seem to be the pompous upperclass of the aquarium world.
> Oscar's which I do not have any currently but plan on getting one when I find exactly what I'm looking for. Which is an albino longfin with good orange coverage. Are like dogs inside an aquarium LOL they also like to decorate the tank to their own liking not necessarily yours.
> cichlids can be just completely crazy especially the dwarf cichlid varieties which seem to be paranoid skitzofrenixs or preppers.
> Goldfish are you're silly Jokers and Court jesters. Easy going happy and fun.
> Bettas can either be your best friend or your antisocial sociopath that is plotting your death lol.
> Puffers are like a gang or Mafia lol



This cracked me up! Your tank must be like a soap opera. I love it


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> And to illustrate the point
> View attachment 277312
> 
> 
> Having melted last week, this is what we have woken to. It’s wet and dark. The curtains are back open and we need the lights on.


I love it, however it’s unfortunate for all the torties out there


----------



## charlygal123

Ben02 said:


> Hahaha



Oh dear ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ben02

charlygal123 said:


> Oh dear ha ha ha ha


I saw It on Twitter the other day and there were lots of people my age who didn’t understand the reference. I guess they haven’t seen the shining


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Same for us.
> 
> Our last clown loaches were known as “the girls” and were pretty laid back like most clown loaches. However, they seemed to have giggly fits when they started zooming round the tank because they felt like it or one would panic over nothing in particular leading to mass hysteria for a few minutes.
> 
> The last ancistrus (bristle nose catfish), a male always known as Big Un, reminded me of Joe. He did what he darn well pleased and everyone else just had to get out of his way when he was stomping. He had his panic attacks too and went pale and blotchy. We had him for well over a decade and he and JoesDad came to an understanding when the tank needed cleaning. JoesDad would leave a particular tunnel in place and make sure Big Un was in it and sucked on tightly before moving it as he cleaned. Our new ancistrus has turned out to be female and she is a much less assertive personality.
> 
> Every zebra danio we have owned has loved “pump surfing”... swimming into the stream of water from the pump outlet and then letting the water accelerate it to the other end of the tank. They’ll do it for hours!
> 
> Golden barbs are entirely motivated by food. They assume they’re going to be fed every time you go near the tank. I once read that a Golden Barb that doesn’t think it’s hungry will be dead.
> 
> Hillstream loaches are small but feisty little individuals. The only thing that would stand up to Big Un. It was like an ant getting cross with an elephant... had zero impact... but she did try to stop him bulldozing her.


I would love to have a large marine tank someday, they have one at my college and it is beautiful! Loads of rocks, plants, coral and anemone’s. One particular anemone is home to a porcelain crab which uses the anemone as protection, in return the crab keeps the anemone clean. It’s called a “Symbiotic relationship” it’s fascinating.


----------



## charlygal123

Ben02 said:


> I saw It on Twitter the other day and there were lots of people my age who didn’t understand the reference. I guess they haven’t seen the shining



Shock horror [emoji44]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> There are a couple vegan and organic shops I could try.



Already sounds expensive once you throw either of those words in front of the item. Luckily, we live a few miles from an “international” grocery market. They carry tons of fresh produce. We pay about $1.50 per pound for dandelions. 
They also have fresh, pretty clean cactus pads and the cactus fruit, and nice big aloe strms. I feed a big stem of aloe every few weeks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Hahaha



Now thats scary. A match made in ————.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Already sounds expensive once you throw either of those words in front of the item. Luckily, we live a few miles from an “international” grocery market. They carry tons of fresh produce. We pay about $1.50 per pound for dandelions.
> They also have fresh, pretty clean cactus pads and the cactus fruit, and nice big aloe strms. I feed a big stem of aloe every few weeks.


That would be perfect if we had a shop like that.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> That would be perfect if we had a shop like that.



This one looks promising
http://www.taj.co.uk/


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> This one looks promising
> http://www.taj.co.uk/



Actually, just search Google maps for Greengrocer. Thee are several promising ones in your area as I expected.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> This one looks promising
> http://www.taj.co.uk/


Thats a good find Linda, I’ll have to have a look at their shop to see what they sell.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! A lot to catch up with today!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I love his colours.


I do too. I just hope I can keep him healthy. I have book knowledge but no experience...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Already sounds expensive once you throw either of those words in front of the item. Luckily, we live a few miles from an “international” grocery market. They carry tons of fresh produce. We pay about $1.50 per pound for dandelions.
> They also have fresh, pretty clean cactus pads and the cactus fruit, and nice big aloe strms. I feed a big stem of aloe every few weeks.


I used to shop at a Mother Earth store that was an all day excursion. It was still cheaper then buying lower grade food at our local grocery store. Even with the gas added in.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Same for us.
> 
> Our last clown loaches were known as “the girls” and were pretty laid back like most clown loaches. However, they seemed to have giggly fits when they started zooming round the tank because they felt like it or one would panic over nothing in particular leading to mass hysteria for a few minutes.
> 
> The last ancistrus (bristle nose catfish), a male always known as Big Un, reminded me of Joe. He did what he darn well pleased and everyone else just had to get out of his way when he was stomping. He had his panic attacks too and went pale and blotchy. We had him for well over a decade and he and JoesDad came to an understanding when the tank needed cleaning. JoesDad would leave a particular tunnel in place and make sure Big Un was in it and sucked on tightly before moving it as he cleaned. Our new ancistrus has turned out to be female and she is a much less assertive personality.
> 
> Every zebra danio we have owned has loved “pump surfing”... swimming into the stream of water from the pump outlet and then letting the water accelerate it to the other end of the tank. They’ll do it for hours!
> 
> Golden barbs are entirely motivated by food. They assume they’re going to be fed every time you go near the tank. I once read that a Golden Barb that doesn’t think it’s hungry will be dead.
> 
> Hillstream loaches are small but feisty little individuals. The only thing that would stand up to Big Un. It was like an ant getting cross with an elephant... had zero impact... but she did try to stop him bulldozing her.


I must have a pump surfing betta that can't read the book. Arrow wiggles his way up into the silk plants in front of the filter and hangs 10 there for awhile.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> They only seem interested in it when I first put it in the enclosure and after a couple nibbles they get fed up and ignore it. Sometimes I take it out for a couple weeks and then put it back in, they will have a chew on it again. It’s definitely the novelty of it which makes them eat it


Yes maybe. I always kept one in Saphire's enclosure...but I used to use a calcium supplement with d3. Now I use TNT powder. I did put a cuddle bone back in but I wonder if he won't use it because it's a dead fish.


----------



## Cathie G

charlygal123 said:


> This cracked me up! Your tank must be like a soap opera. I love it


Watch out you'll become addicted...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I do too. I just hope I can keep him healthy. I have book knowledge but no experience...


He looks great Cathie.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday was very, very wet and the house was so dark we spent a lot of time in the conservatory where it was brighter. 

We also did a bit of shopping and I finally replaced my Kenwood Chef food mixer that died on me a few months back after 30 years of good service. I bought another Kenwood Chef as the attachments I have fit the new one.

Our garden was overrun with blut-its yesterday. This is the bird species we had trying to raise a family in our nest box. We have never seen so many in one go. Thee were a couple of dozen at least. They were on every feeder and in all the trees.


You can make JoesDad out in the background watching from the conservatory


----------



## Yvonne G

We don't have them here. Our most common bird is the lowly house sparrow. There are a few phoebies too.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> We don't have them here. Our most common bird is the lowly house sparrow. There are a few phoebies too.



The closest US equivalent to our t-its is a Chickadee. 

House sparrows used to be very common here, but their numbers are declining 

We have some come to our feeders, but fewer than there were in the past.


----------



## Pearly

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday was very, very wet and the house was so dark we spent a lot of time in the conservatory where it was brighter.
> 
> We also did a bit of shopping and I finally replaced my Kenwood Chef food mixer that died on me a few months back after 30 years of good service. I bought another Kenwood Chef as the attachments I have fit the new one.
> 
> Our garden was overrun with blut-its yesterday. This is the bird species we had trying to raise a family in our nest box. We have never seen so many in one go. Thee were a couple of dozen at least. They were on every feeder and in all the trees.
> View attachment 277382
> 
> You can make JoesDad out in the background watching from the conservatory



Hey there Everyone! I LOVE watching birds!!! Used to have feeders of all sorts all over the garden but then we started getting visiting cats and one if them made himself at home and lived with us for the next 11-12 yrs and he was an avid hunter! I stopped feeding my birds once he brought me his kill and put on my door step. It just broke my heart that unknowingly I was setting my poor birds up for becoming my wild cat’s prey. Still have lots of birds here bcs there are lots of big old trees around the houses here, plenty of nesting places. There is a family of owls of some sort somewhere around my back yard I hear them almost every evening calling each other. Linda, I love it how you share your daily things with us here. I unfortunately can never keep up with a thread because of the randomness and scarcity of my participation, but really enjoy reading about your experiences the very little that I can. My love to All of you Guys out there! Enjoy your Sunday[emoji173]️


----------



## DE42

Spoiled puppy.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Spoiled puppy.
> View attachment 277394
> View attachment 277395
> View attachment 277396
> View attachment 277397



Too stinking cute!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

My modifications to the summertime burrow [emoji16]

I will be watching today to see if my picky guy will use it... fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> Spoiled puppy.
> View attachment 277394
> View attachment 277395
> View attachment 277396
> View attachment 277397


“Go away dad I’m sleeping here!”


----------



## Yvonne G

I love using palm fronds over the cave openings. The tortoises seem to like it too.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I love using palm fronds over the cave openings. The tortoises seem to like it too.



You gave me that idea last week and I just happen to have lots of palms growing. I built a frame out of some scrap boards and plywood to hold the palms and close in the back. It was pretty easy.... and if his highness still won’t use it, I can at least move it pretty easily.. His current spot is getting to small and will become a problem if he really starts to dig in


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I love using palm fronds over the cave openings. The tortoises seem to like it too.




SUCCESS!!! He’s digging in the dirt!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Pearly said:


> Hey there Everyone! I LOVE watching birds!!! Used to have feeders of all sorts all over the garden but then we started getting visiting cats and one if them made himself at home and lived with us for the next 11-12 yrs and he was an avid hunter! I stopped feeding my birds once he brought me his kill and put on my door step. It just broke my heart that unknowingly I was setting my poor birds up for becoming my wild cat’s prey. Still have lots of birds here bcs there are lots of big old trees around the houses here, plenty of nesting places. There is a family of owls of some sort somewhere around my back yard I hear them almost every evening calling each other. Linda, I love it how you share your daily things with us here. I unfortunately can never keep up with a thread because of the randomness and scarcity of my participation, but really enjoy reading about your experiences the very little that I can. My love to All of you Guys out there! Enjoy your Sunday[emoji173]️



I don’t have a tortoise any more  so all I can do is share what we do. I am happy you find it interesting even if I do witter on about birds rather a lot.

Today we have been shopping for holiday clothes of the outdoor pursuits variety. Not dreadfully interesting. Then I pointed JoesDad at a few things I needed digging out in the garden ... I didn’t want to risk my back!

We have travel plans coming up so there will be postcards over the next few weeks [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277406
> SUCCESS!!! He’s digging in the dirt!!!



Result! Well done [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Yesterday was very, very wet and the house was so dark we spent a lot of time in the conservatory where it was brighter.
> 
> We also did a bit of shopping and I finally replaced my Kenwood Chef food mixer that died on me a few months back after 30 years of good service. I bought another Kenwood Chef as the attachments I have fit the new one.
> 
> Our garden was overrun with blut-its yesterday. This is the bird species we had trying to raise a family in our nest box. We have never seen so many in one go. Thee were a couple of dozen at least. They were on every feeder and in all the trees.
> View attachment 277382
> 
> You can make JoesDad out in the background watching from the conservatory


Sounds like you better put up some more nesting boxes for their new favorite place to visit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277400
> 
> 
> My modifications to the summertime burrow [emoji16]
> 
> I will be watching today to see if my picky guy will use it... fingers crossed!!



Looks great!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> He looks great Cathie.


That helps a lot thanks...so lets see if I've gotten this all straight... it's ok that I have this little beach bum that swims like a butterfly. I still always worry.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Spoiled puppy.
> View attachment 277394
> View attachment 277395
> View attachment 277396
> View attachment 277397


He's really a special cutie. Those eyes say a lot. The smile on his face even more.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The closest US equivalent to our t-its is a Chickadee.
> 
> House sparrows used to be very common here, but their numbers are declining
> 
> We have some come to our feeders, but fewer than there were in the past.


I love to watch chickidees. I haven't seen one for many years.


----------



## Lyn W

charlygal123 said:


> Hello there!!! From the uk


Hi back from Wales!!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> That helps a lot thanks...so lets see if I've gotten this all straight... it's ok that I have this little beach bum that swims like a butterfly. I still always worry.


Let me say this, your Betts fish is one of the best looking Bettas I’ve seen before and that’s a lot of bettas!

All the pet stores, fish stores and animal shows all had very depressing looking Bettas with raggedy fins and bleak colours.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277406
> SUCCESS!!! He’s digging in the dirt!!!


Yeah!!! It looks nice too. I'm still working on the toad thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Welcome to the CDR....... Where no one ever leaves!!!!!! MWHAHAHAHA


Just like the Hotel California!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And to illustrate the point
> View attachment 277312
> 
> 
> Having melted last week, this is what we have woken to. It’s wet and dark. The curtains are back open and we need the lights on.


It's completely missed us -still bone dry here. 
We have storms coming in on Tues afternoon with warnings in place for thunderstorms, and showers possible rest of week.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have been doing some cobweb clearing in the conservatory using our extending duster. We have had it for years. For some reason my children named it Boris...
> View attachment 277315
> 
> 
> Had we been American, I guess it may have been named Donald [emoji6][emoji23]


It looks a bit like the head of Big Bird from Sesame Street!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hahaha


Dumb and Dumber!


----------



## Lyn W

Pearly said:


> Hey there Everyone! I LOVE watching birds!!! Used to have feeders of all sorts all over the garden but then we started getting visiting cats and one if them made himself at home and lived with us for the next 11-12 yrs and he was an avid hunter! I stopped feeding my birds once he brought me his kill and put on my door step. It just broke my heart that unknowingly I was setting my poor birds up for becoming my wild cat’s prey. Still have lots of birds here bcs there are lots of big old trees around the houses here, plenty of nesting places. There is a family of owls of some sort somewhere around my back yard I hear them almost every evening calling each other. Linda, I love it how you share your daily things with us here. I unfortunately can never keep up with a thread because of the randomness and scarcity of my participation, but really enjoy reading about your experiences the very little that I can. My love to All of you Guys out there! Enjoy your Sunday[emoji173]️


Well hello there!
Lovely to see you back - hope you are well.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Dumb and Dumber!


Absolutely


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I don’t have a tortoise any more  so all I can do is share what we do. I am happy you find it interesting even if I do witter on about birds rather a lot.
> 
> Today we have been shopping for holiday clothes of the outdoor pursuits variety. Not dreadfully interesting. Then I pointed JoesDad at a few things I needed digging out in the garden ... I didn’t want to risk my back!
> 
> We have travel plans coming up so there will be postcards over the next few weeks [emoji4]


Keep those pics and videos coming, my animal knowledge is limited in the avian department


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/evening/afternoon all and now I've caught up I'm also going to wish you goodnight!
Hope you've all had a good weekend and have a great Monday.
Still no Carol I see - hmmmm


----------



## DE42

Just want to give a little update for the day.. 
Finished up my oddball aquarium stand.



Love the way the finish turned out. 


fastened it to the wall with these and put the couch up to it like was the plan.. 




I'll get the aquarium setup on it soon and then I can start putting in the substrate filters and plants. I still have to pick up a few things for the aquarium. 
I plan on having too small bubble filters rated for up to 15 gallons on each end. And I'll have a bubble wand probably about 30 in long in the middle. The tank is somewhere around 30 to 32 gallons the best I can figure. 
I still have to buy an aquarium light to go on top as well. 
This tank will feature a school of tiger barbs which currently resides in one of my other tanks and a school of cherry Barb's including some of the Cherry barbs in one of my other tanks. I may also add another small schooling fish such as the black neon tetra or do a couple of small cichlids such as Bavarian Rams.

Takota the husky puppy is getting friendlier and friendlier with my other two dogs. Here I tried to take a couple pictures of them playing with a toy but they did not turn out the best.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a very sunny and bright Wales.
Making the most of it as big storms are heading our way tomorrow.
Hoe you all have a good day.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Just want to give a little update for the day..
> Finished up my oddball aquarium stand.
> View attachment 277449
> View attachment 277450
> 
> Love the way the finish turned out.
> View attachment 277451
> 
> fastened it to the wall with these and put the couch up to it like was the plan..
> View attachment 277452
> View attachment 277453
> 
> 
> I'll get the aquarium setup on it soon and then I can start putting in the substrate filters and plants. I still have to pick up a few things for the aquarium.
> I plan on having too small bubble filters rated for up to 15 gallons on each end. And I'll have a bubble wand probably about 30 in long in the middle. The tank is somewhere around 30 to 32 gallons the best I can figure.
> I still have to buy an aquarium light to go on top as well.
> This tank will feature a school of tiger barbs which currently resides in one of my other tanks and a school of cherry Barb's including some of the Cherry barbs in one of my other tanks. I may also add another small schooling fish such as the black neon tetra or do a couple of small cichlids such as Bavarian Rams.
> 
> Takota the husky puppy is getting friendlier and friendlier with my other two dogs. Here I tried to take a couple pictures of them playing with a toy but they did not turn out the best.
> View attachment 277454
> View attachment 277455



Your new aquarium sounds like it’s going to be gorgeous. I love the layout you’ve planned and the finish on the stand... also, think Takota is pretty cool name [emoji41]!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Monday.. if @CarolM and @Kristoff don’t show up soon, we are going to have to send out the extraction team! My ferrets have been practicing for just such a mission... Hope everyone is well this morning and has a great day!


----------



## Momof4

Good morning [emoji295]️


----------



## Momof4

Things have calmed down here a bit so I’m trying get back here! 
Our contractors are gone, #2 grand baby shower done! 
Now my husband’s surgery but not until the 8th.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Things have calmed down here a bit so I’m trying get back here!
> Our contractors are gone, #2 grand baby shower done!
> Now my husband’s surgery but not until the 8th.


Good to see you back here. When do we get to see bathroom pictures?


----------



## DE42

EllieMay said:


> Your new aquarium sounds like it’s going to be gorgeous. I love the layout you’ve planned and the finish on the stand... also, think Takota is pretty cool name [emoji41]!


Thanks. I made it so that if I want to move it so it's not behind the couch I can and it will look good.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Things have calmed down here a bit so I’m trying get back here!
> Our contractors are gone, #2 grand baby shower done!
> Now my husband’s surgery but not until the 8th.


Never a dull moment at your place!
Good to not see you you popping in.
I hope you are keeping well in the middle of it all, and that your hubby's surgery goes well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We were out crabbing this morning for a few hours. The Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs are here..! we caught enough for a crab cake dinner.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Things have calmed down here a bit so I’m trying get back here!
> Our contractors are gone, #2 grand baby shower done!
> Now my husband’s surgery but not until the 8th.



Calm is nice! Hopefully the surgery goes quickly and uneventfully. I bet he’s looking forward to it!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We were out crabbing this morning for a few hours. The Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs are here..! we caught enough for a crab cake dinner.



I love crabbing! My dad always took me as a child and now I take my kids at least once every year. I don’t actually enjoy eating them but hubby does!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Monday.. if @CarolM and @Kristoff don’t show up soon, we are going to have to send out the extraction team! My ferrets have been practicing for just such a mission... Hope everyone is well this morning and has a great day!



Lena liked a post of mine on Facebook today, but hasn’t posted anything herself. She is online just about.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Lena liked a post of mine on Facebook today, but hasn’t posted anything herself. She is online just about.



I think she might be avoiding us! I’m sure CANADA has internet!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone 

Today’s wildlife:

A hungry little hedgehog arrived this morning and took up temporary residence in one of the bird incubators that was free.



Then a Bullfinch was admitted. It’s such an odd looking little bird... the person who brought it thought it was an owl because it sits very upright and has that huge beak. It’s very small though; baby sparrow size.



An adult looks like this (Google pic) They are easily the prettiest of our finches and not that common. I have hardly ever seen them.



One of the young blackbirds has adopted a nest full of pied wagtails. I never realised how strong a blackbird’s parenting urge was until I started this.



This is our young cuckoo. He is growing fast and will move to an aviary soon for flight practice.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I think she might be avoiding us! I’m sure CANADA has internet!



In places. It depends what they’re doing. Knowing Lena they’re using the opportunity to explore before her daughter must go back to school. My daughter was in Saskatchewan for 3 months a couple of years ago and hardly ever had a data signal.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Let me say this, your Betts fish is one of the best looking Bettas I’ve seen before and that’s a lot of bettas!
> 
> All the pet stores, fish stores and animal shows all had very depressing looking Bettas with raggedy fins and bleak colours.


I lucked out and bought him the second day after he arrived at my local petsmart. I saw him both days. There was a little white dumbo ear that was sooo cute too. What scares me the most is I decided to use bottled spring water for his weekly water changes. I treat it with betta water conditioner but I still worry. I don't like experimental care on a living animal...and I'm a novice.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Just want to give a little update for the day..
> Finished up my oddball aquarium stand.
> View attachment 277449
> View attachment 277450
> 
> Love the way the finish turned out.
> View attachment 277451
> 
> fastened it to the wall with these and put the couch up to it like was the plan..
> View attachment 277452
> View attachment 277453
> 
> 
> I'll get the aquarium setup on it soon and then I can start putting in the substrate filters and plants. I still have to pick up a few things for the aquarium.
> I plan on having too small bubble filters rated for up to 15 gallons on each end. And I'll have a bubble wand probably about 30 in long in the middle. The tank is somewhere around 30 to 32 gallons the best I can figure.
> I still have to buy an aquarium light to go on top as well.
> This tank will feature a school of tiger barbs which currently resides in one of my other tanks and a school of cherry Barb's including some of the Cherry barbs in one of my other tanks. I may also add another small schooling fish such as the black neon tetra or do a couple of small cichlids such as Bavarian Rams.
> 
> Takota the husky puppy is getting friendlier and friendlier with my other two dogs. Here I tried to take a couple pictures of them playing with a toy but they did not turn out the best.
> View attachment 277454
> View attachment 277455


I love that finish job on your stand. That's about my favorite look for pine. Sometimes it has blue veins naturally...and your puppy is adorable as usual. I hardly ever get a picture of what my own eyes get to see.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I love that finish job on your stand. That's about my favorite look for pine. Sometimes it has blue veins naturally...and your puppy is adorable as usual. I hardly ever get a picture of what my own eyes get to see.


I'm going to make a box for dog toys soon. Going to use yellow pine. Debating on using an ebony stain and sanding out the grain to pop or doing it in the blue also. Leaning towards ebony though.


----------



## Momof4

Here you go. I’m really in love with it. 
Pic heavy though.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522



Very Swish! I like it [emoji4] It was definitely worth the mess and aggravation!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I lucked out and bought him the second day after he arrived at my local petsmart. I saw him both days. There was a little white dumbo ear that was sooo cute too. What scares me the most is I decided to use bottled spring water for his weekly water changes. I treat it with betta water conditioner but I still worry. I don't like experimental care on a living animal...and I'm a novice.


Fish are very sensitive to water conditions, something would of happened soon after you put him in if the water was incorrect. That’s what I would guess


----------



## Ben02

A little scare involving Selma today and regarding her poop. I made a thread if anyone’s interested in the details. She was a very happy tort after I brought her in after the drama and I gave her 2 helpings of dandelion greens and she demanded more afterward, then proceeded to march 3x round her enclosure before having a drink and burying in for the night. These torts keep me on my toes that’s for sure.


----------



## DE42

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522


Looks great. Love the look. Especially the floor and shower!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone
> 
> Today’s wildlife:
> 
> A hungry little hedgehog arrived this morning and took up temporary residence in one of the bird incubators that was free.
> View attachment 277478
> 
> 
> Then a Bullfinch was admitted. It’s such an odd looking little bird... the person who brought it thought it was an owl because it sits very upright and has that huge beak. It’s very small though; baby sparrow size.
> View attachment 277479
> 
> 
> An adult looks like this (Google pic) They are easily the prettiest of our finches and not that common. I have hardly ever seen them.
> View attachment 277480
> 
> 
> One of the young blackbirds has adopted a nest full of pied wagtails. I never realised how strong a blackbird’s parenting urge was until I started this.
> View attachment 277481
> 
> 
> This is our young cuckoo. He is growing fast and will move to an aviary soon for flight practice.
> View attachment 277482


You certainly get to see all sorts in the rescue, it's wonderful!
Did you see Chris Packham's prog on garden wildlife this evening? (BBC4) That was really interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522


Looks lovely, you wouldn't want to get out of that bath!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> A little scare involving Selma today and regarding her poop. I made a thread if anyone’s interested in the details. She was a very happy tort after I brought her in after the drama and I gave her 2 helpings of dandelion greens and she demanded more afterward, then proceeded to march 3x round her enclosure before having a drink and burying in for the night. These torts keep me on my toes that’s for sure.


I saw your thread, it sounds as if she's OK but just keep an eye on her - especially her next poop!


----------



## Lyn W

Another day almost over and I've had a lazy day today.
So has Lola! He went back to bed before 5 in spite of the sun and heat I think he has sensed the change of weather on the way tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522



Oh wow!!!! Love that TUB! And the shower.. gorgeous colors!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Fish are very sensitive to water conditions, something would of happened soon after you put him in if the water was incorrect. That’s what I would guess





Ben02 said:


> A little scare involving Selma today and regarding her poop. I made a thread if anyone’s interested in the details. She was a very happy tort after I brought her in after the drama and I gave her 2 helpings of dandelion greens and she demanded more afterward, then proceeded to march 3x round her enclosure before having a drink and burying in for the night. These torts keep me on my toes that’s for sure.


I'll try to find the thread.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522



A perfect tortoise soaking tub! Well....then again maybe not. Nice upgrades.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> I'm going to make a box for dog toys soon. Going to use yellow pine. Debating on using an ebony stain and sanding out the grain to pop or doing it in the blue also. Leaning towards ebony though.


When I tried that blue finish I used food coloring to stain it then stuff to seal it. I love playing with pine. You can do anything with it. Ebony would be a really nice color to add to your pictures of your little friends playing with their toys.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522


I LOVE it. . . but I'm a little worried about water displacement in th at tub. I've wanted that tub ever since the first time I saw one, but now seeing yours and how full it is, what happens when there's too much water when the human steps in?


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE it. . . but I'm a little worried about water displacement in th at tub. I've wanted that tub ever since the first time I saw one, but now seeing yours and how full it is, what happens when there's too much water when the human steps in?



That was just a water test when it was installed. I don’t fill it that high and there is an overflow drain like regular tubs have.


----------



## DE42

Well Takota went on his very first real leash walk tonight!! He did really good.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You certainly get to see all sorts in the rescue, it's wonderful!
> Did you see Chris Packham's prog on garden wildlife this evening? (BBC4) That was really interesting.



I have recorded it. [emoji4]


----------



## charlygal123

Morning everyone, hope you all are good. I have had a busy couple of days been out with my son (he’s 12) swimming and enjoying the sunshine! My torts are loving this weather ! Haven’t got any plans today just chilling in the garden I think, maybe have a few gin and tonics later [emoji6]. Might make my fella get the guitar out tonight and have a family sing song, that’s my favourite way to get us all together even though my boy is now getting to that age where everything we do is rubbish [emoji23] especially singing! I brought myself a new bike this week, and if I don’t say so myself it’s beautiful, it even has a granny basket! what do you all think? This is my contribution to keeping things green and ditching the car for shorter journeys when it’s just me going somewhere! I love bike riding makes me feel younger seen as I’m nearly 40 i now need the exercise


----------



## charlygal123

DE42 said:


> Spoiled puppy.
> View attachment 277394
> View attachment 277395
> View attachment 277396
> View attachment 277397



My gosh how gorgeous??? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## charlygal123

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277400
> 
> 
> My modifications to the summertime burrow [emoji16]
> 
> I will be watching today to see if my picky guy will use it... fingers crossed!!



Wow that’s awesome! You have a lovely set up there! I’m jealous


----------



## charlygal123

Maro2Bear said:


> We were out crabbing this morning for a few hours. The Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs are here..! we caught enough for a crab cake dinner.



Yes! Can I come please? Love love love crab! Yummy


----------



## charlygal123

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522



Wow now that’s one gorgeous bathroom


----------



## Maro2Bear

charlygal123 said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all are good. I have had a busy couple of days been out with my son (he’s 12) swimming and enjoying the sunshine! My torts are loving this weather ! Haven’t got any plans today just chilling in the garden I think, maybe have a few gin and tonics later [emoji6]. Might make my fella get the guitar out tonight and have a family sing song, that’s my favourite way to get us all together even though my boy is now getting to that age where everything we do is rubbish [emoji23] especially singing! I brought myself a new bike this week, and if I don’t say so myself it’s beautiful, it even has a granny basket! what do you all think? This is my contribution to keeping things green and ditching the car for shorter journeys when it’s just me going somewhere! I love bike riding makes me feel younger seen as I’m nearly 40 i now need the exercise
> View attachment 277539



Great way to get around! Unfortunately here in MD we are many miles and major roads away from shops. Enjoy your G&T!s


----------



## Maro2Bear

charlygal123 said:


> Yes! Can I come please? Love love love crab! Yummy




Oops, all gone. The crabs were steamed, picked and made into wonderful crab cakes.


----------



## Ben02

charlygal123 said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all are good. I have had a busy couple of days been out with my son (he’s 12) swimming and enjoying the sunshine! My torts are loving this weather ! Haven’t got any plans today just chilling in the garden I think, maybe have a few gin and tonics later [emoji6]. Might make my fella get the guitar out tonight and have a family sing song, that’s my favourite way to get us all together even though my boy is now getting to that age where everything we do is rubbish [emoji23] especially singing! I brought myself a new bike this week, and if I don’t say so myself it’s beautiful, it even has a granny basket! what do you all think? This is my contribution to keeping things green and ditching the car for shorter journeys when it’s just me going somewhere! I love bike riding makes me feel younger seen as I’m nearly 40 i now need the exercise
> View attachment 277539


You could fit a tort in that basket


----------



## charlygal123

Maro2Bear said:


> Oops, all gone. The crabs were steamed, picked and made into wonderful crab cakes.



Ohhh I couldn’t think of anything better


----------



## charlygal123

Ben02 said:


> You could fit a tort in that basket



I could couldn’t I? Awesome idea


----------



## Maro2Bear

charlygal123 said:


> I could couldn’t I? Awesome idea



Unless of course we’re talking our Sully. No bike or basket going to hold!


----------



## charlygal123

Maro2Bear said:


> Unless of course we’re talking our Sully. No bike or basket going to hold!
> 
> View attachment 277544



Oh hell no! Sully would Make my handlebars go inwards [emoji23]


----------



## charlygal123

charlygal123 said:


> Oh hell no! Sully would Make my handlebars go inwards [emoji23]



Tbh my Greek and marginated would struggle in there couple of big girls but Sully errr nope [emoji107]


----------



## Maro2Bear

charlygal123 said:


> Oh hell no! Sully would Make my handlebars go inwards [emoji23]



Yes. I really have to get the scale out and give Ole’ Sully a proper weigh in. Moved her to soak the other day and I swear, ten pounds heavier. It’s hard to move a boulder about that doesnt have handles.


----------



## EllieMay

charlygal123 said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all are good. I have had a busy couple of days been out with my son (he’s 12) swimming and enjoying the sunshine! My torts are loving this weather ! Haven’t got any plans today just chilling in the garden I think, maybe have a few gin and tonics later [emoji6]. Might make my fella get the guitar out tonight and have a family sing song, that’s my favourite way to get us all together even though my boy is now getting to that age where everything we do is rubbish [emoji23] especially singing! I brought myself a new bike this week, and if I don’t say so myself it’s beautiful, it even has a granny basket! what do you all think? This is my contribution to keeping things green and ditching the car for shorter journeys when it’s just me going somewhere! I love bike riding makes me feel younger seen as I’m nearly 40 i now need the exercise
> View attachment 277539



I luv it!!! Whatever you can do in life to make yourself happy is worth the effort... after all, we only get 1 chance[emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah..... TODAY is final closing day on the house we are selling in northern Virginia! We started getting it ready first week of June, painting, cleaning, a few new things, new microwave, power washing, new window screens, replaced a cracked window, got the gas fireplace perfectly working, replaced the furnace, redid the garden, and stained the deck. Whew.

So - the last Chapter is today - *The Closing! @ 1100*


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Unless of course we’re talking our Sully. No bike or basket going to hold!
> 
> View attachment 277544


What about one of those motorbikes with the sidecar attached


----------



## Ben02

Went to visit the local RSPCA reptile centre, I’m going to be volunteering there in September


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> What about one of those motorbikes with the sidecar attached



Sidecar would work!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello. Wife and mother in law are back home. So everything is back to normal. Been on the other side greeting new members and it's hard to keep up with the CDR. My thumb can only handle so much typing. 
Hope everything is fine and will try to catch up with you all.
Opo says hello!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello. Wife and mother in law are back home. So everything is back to normal. Been on the other side greeting new members and it's hard to keep up with the CDR. My thumb can only handle so much typing.
> Hope everything is fine and will try to catch up with you all.
> Opo says hello!


Hey Opo!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Went to visit the local RSPCA reptile centre, I’m going to be volunteering there in September


Well done you [emoji4]

Watch out for the grass snakes. They poop down you when stressed and it smells AWFUL!!! Our rescue vet got it all down his front last week.

We can only take volunteers from age 16, as can they probably, because of the Safeguarding laws for minors. If you’re supervising children, everyone would have to DBS checked. (Disclosures and Barring Service - checks you out for a criminal past - everyone in UK schools has to do it)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah..... TODAY is final closing day on the house we are selling in northern Virginia! We started getting it ready first week of June, painting, cleaning, a few new things, new microwave, power washing, new window screens, replaced a cracked window, got the gas fireplace perfectly working, replaced the furnace, redid the garden, and stained the deck. Whew.
> 
> So - the last Chapter is today - *The Closing! @ 1100*



That’s great! I hope you did good on your asking price so what’s the status on house hunting for your final move???


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Went to visit the local RSPCA reptile centre, I’m going to be volunteering there in September



That’s awesome! Proud of you [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello. Wife and mother in law are back home. So everything is back to normal. Been on the other side greeting new members and it's hard to keep up with the CDR. My thumb can only handle so much typing.
> Hope everything is fine and will try to catch up with you all.
> Opo says hello!



Hey!!! Hope they brought you back a good souvenir Hello to Opo!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

charlygal123 said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all are good. I have had a busy couple of days been out with my son (he’s 12) swimming and enjoying the sunshine! My torts are loving this weather ! Haven’t got any plans today just chilling in the garden I think, maybe have a few gin and tonics later [emoji6]. Might make my fella get the guitar out tonight and have a family sing song, that’s my favourite way to get us all together even though my boy is now getting to that age where everything we do is rubbish [emoji23] especially singing! I brought myself a new bike this week, and if I don’t say so myself it’s beautiful, it even has a granny basket! what do you all think? This is my contribution to keeping things green and ditching the car for shorter journeys when it’s just me going somewhere! I love bike riding makes me feel younger seen as I’m nearly 40 i now need the exercise
> View attachment 277539


You're right, it IS beautiful!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Well done you [emoji4]
> 
> Watch out for the grass snakes. They poop down you when stressed and it smells AWFUL!!! Our rescue vet got it all down his front last week.
> 
> We can only take volunteers from age 16, as can they probably, because of the Safeguarding laws for minors. If you’re supervising children, everyone would have to DBS checked. (Disclosures and Barring Service - checks you out for a criminal past - everyone in UK schools has to do it)


There was a grass snake today actually


----------



## DE42

Chew chew chew that's what puppies do. Lol


----------



## Ben02

DE42 said:


> Chew chew chew that's what puppies do. Lol
> View attachment 277560
> View attachment 277561


Good for the teeth


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> That’s great! I hope you did good on your asking price so what’s the status on house hunting for your final move???



Ok, back from Settlement! The Buyer signs at 1400, the $$$$$ gets EFT’D tomorrow. 

Final final plan is to Florida SOON. We have been looking on the east coast between St Augustine to Palm Coast. But, this March, we went kayaking on the Gulf side, south of Tampa, near Naples and loved the access to water there.

I’m now thinking, a Townhouse there! Decisions, decisions.

Of course Ray could suggest where!


----------



## charlygal123

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. I really have to get the scale out and give Ole’ Sully a proper weigh in. Moved her to soak the other day and I swear, ten pounds heavier. It’s hard to move a boulder about that doesnt have handles.



Yeah I can imagine it’s not like you can roll her along either is it?


----------



## charlygal123

Yvonne G said:


> You're right, it IS beautiful!



Why thank you! One has good taste don’t you know!


----------



## charlygal123

EllieMay said:


> I luv it!!! Whatever you can do in life to make yourself happy is worth the effort... after all, we only get 1 chance[emoji16]



We sure do


----------



## Maro2Bear

How’s this for a weather (climate change) record:

Yesterday was the 95th day in a row that Alaska recorded an above normal temperature. @AlaskaWx

Thats a lot of warm temps!

Ogh, and on the local front:

Today was the 34 day this year we've hit 90º or higher ... the average for the YEAR is 36 days and it isn't even August yet. In fact, we should hit 36 days by Wednesday. It will feel like 100º tomorrow and mid 90s on Wednesday and low 90s on Thursday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

charlygal123 said:


> Yeah I can imagine it’s not like you can roll her along either is it?



Nope, that would be too easy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Here you go. I’m really in love with it.
> Pic heavy though.
> View attachment 277514
> 
> 
> View attachment 277515
> 
> 
> View attachment 277516
> 
> 
> View attachment 277517
> 
> View attachment 277520
> 
> View attachment 277521
> 
> View attachment 277522


Beautiful work! Great looking bathroom.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Welcome to the CDR....... Where no one ever leaves!!!!!! MWHAHAHAHA


Just like Hotel California. 
You can check out anytime you want.
But you cant never leave!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah..... TODAY is final closing day on the house we are selling in northern Virginia! We started getting it ready first week of June, painting, cleaning, a few new things, new microwave, power washing, new window screens, replaced a cracked window, got the gas fireplace perfectly working, replaced the furnace, redid the garden, and stained the deck. Whew.
> 
> So - the last Chapter is today - *The Closing! @ 1100*


That's great. Now you'll have lots of time on your hands...can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello. Wife and mother in law are back home. So everything is back to normal. Been on the other side greeting new members and it's hard to keep up with the CDR. My thumb can only handle so much typing.
> Hope everything is fine and will try to catch up with you all.
> Opo says hello!


Hello. I can't keep up either but the more the merrier.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you can harvest the dandelion leaves before they get crispy. Soak and rinse them, then put the leaves on a paper towel and put the entire thing (greens and wet paper towel) in a plastic zipper bag... and put the bag in the refrigerator. That should keep for several days, a couple weeks. At least that worked when I tried it several weeks ago.


I bought these containers on TV. It was one of the 3am infomercial. Never used them I was single at the time. 7 or 8 yrs later when Opo came into my life I was struggling with keeping greens fresh. I ask the wife if we had them. She got them down from the attic. 
They are called Debbie Meyer Lockin Green Box.


They actually work. I pat the greens down to get them fairly dry.Pick out any bad peices put a piece of paper towel on top and put in the fridge. 
Butttttttt! I don't know if they are available anymore.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Chew chew chew that's what puppies do. Lol
> View attachment 277560
> View attachment 277561



My sister froze carrots whole and uncooked. Her pup loved to chew on one of those - helped with sore teething gums. In fact her pup still loves a chew on the occasional carrot.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, back from Settlement! The Buyer signs at 1400, the $$$$$ gets EFT’D tomorrow.
> 
> Final final plan is to Florida SOON. We have been looking on the east coast between St Augustine to Palm Coast. But, this March, we went kayaking on the Gulf side, south of Tampa, near Naples and loved the access to water there.
> 
> I’m now thinking, a Townhouse there! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Of course Ray could suggest where!



Excellent. Such a relief to have it sorted


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> I bought these containers on TV. It was one of the 3am infomercial. Never used them I was single at the time. 7 or 8 yrs later when Opo came into my life I was struggling with keeping greens fresh. I ask the wife if we had them. She got them down from the attic.
> They are called Debbie Meyer Lockin Green Box.
> View attachment 277564
> 
> They actually work. I pat the greens down to get them fairly dry.Pick out any bad peices put a piece of paper towel on top and put in the fridge.
> Butttttttt! I don't know if they are available anymore.



Sounds like a great idea


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, back from Settlement! The Buyer signs at 1400, the $$$$$ gets EFT’D tomorrow.
> 
> Final final plan is to Florida SOON. We have been looking on the east coast between St Augustine to Palm Coast. But, this March, we went kayaking on the Gulf side, south of Tampa, near Naples and loved the access to water there.
> 
> I’m now thinking, a Townhouse there! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Of course Ray could suggest where!


Which coast is more likely to get hurricanes?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Excellent. Such a relief to have it sorted



Yes - and we just received the call from the Settlement Company. Deal was signed n sealed.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, back from Settlement! The Buyer signs at 1400, the $$$$$ gets EFT’D tomorrow.
> 
> Final final plan is to Florida SOON. We have been looking on the east coast between St Augustine to Palm Coast. But, this March, we went kayaking on the Gulf side, south of Tampa, near Naples and loved the access to water there.
> 
> I’m now thinking, a Townhouse there! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Of course Ray could suggest where!


I love the Naples area...and it is a bit primitive inland. That's what I liked about it. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, back from Settlement! The Buyer signs at 1400, the $$$$$ gets EFT’D tomorrow.
> 
> Final final plan is to Florida SOON. We have been looking on the east coast between St Augustine to Palm Coast. But, this March, we went kayaking on the Gulf side, south of Tampa, near Naples and loved the access to water there.
> 
> I’m now thinking, a Townhouse there! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Of course Ray could suggest where!


What are you going to do with no trees to cut down (or up)? No pine trees in Florida.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I love the Naples area...and it is a bit primitive inland. That's what I liked about it. The best of both worlds.



Aldabraman lives round there I think


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Which coast is more likely to get hurricanes?



Both sides get hit with storms. 


Yvonne G said:


> What are you going to do with no trees to cut down (or up)? No pine trees in Florida.



Tons of Pine Trees in Florida. Most of the properties we looked at had many large pines. (Believe me, i checked).


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Aldabraman lives round there I think



Yes...that wonderful tortoise paradise!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Which coast is more likely to get hurricanes?


That depends on the time of the year (part of the season). Hurricanes are more likely to form in certain waters during certain months... although nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> That depends on the time of the year (part of the season). Hurricanes are more likely to form in certain waters during certain months... although nothing is guaranteed.



Yes...how lucky or not one is. Ive checked the historical paths.... “it all depends”


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, back from Settlement! The Buyer signs at 1400, the $$$$$ gets EFT’D tomorrow.
> 
> Final final plan is to Florida SOON. We have been looking on the east coast between St Augustine to Palm Coast. But, this March, we went kayaking on the Gulf side, south of Tampa, near Naples and loved the access to water there.
> 
> I’m now thinking, a Townhouse there! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Of course Ray could suggest where!


My suggestion is OUTSIDE any flood zones and storm surge zones. 

Are you looking at newer construction?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> What are you going to do with no trees to cut down (or up)? No pine trees in Florida.


We have pine trees in Florida....


----------



## Blackdog1714

DE42 said:


> Chew chew chew that's what puppies do. Lol
> View attachment 277560
> View attachment 277561


I love it- a wood stick!. My Newfie drug a 3" diameter and 4' long branch into the house through the doggie door. When a pup wants to chew they chew.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...how lucky or not one is. Ive checked the historical paths.... “it all depends”


If you live in Florida (not just visit), you have a 100 percent probability of getting hit by a hurricane. It's just a matter of how soon/often and how hard.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Aldabraman lives round there I think


Naples is an amazing city. It has a wonderful beach. I got to find my first sanddollar there. The beautiful part was it was a patch of living sanddollars. Inland is even more beautiful. Not taken over with sugarcane...and there's a lot of wildlife sanctuaries. It is primitive though. Walk slowly and watch what you're walking on.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> My suggestion is OUTSIDE any flood zones and storm surge zones.
> 
> Are you looking at newer construction?



Not really. Not close to neighbors, not “inland”, pool, kind of close to water. Well-lanscaped.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you live in Florida (not just visit), you have a 100 percent probability of getting hit by a hurricane. It's just a matter of how soon/often and how hard.


Amen to that. I went through four in 2004 in a short few months. I'm still more afraid of tornadoes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Not really. Not close to neighbors, not “inland”, pool, kind of close to water. Well-lanscaped.


Keep in mind... In Florida, "inland" and "close to water" are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Amen to that. I went through four in 2004 in a short few months. I'm still more afraid of tornadoes.


Me too.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> My sister froze carrots whole and uncooked. Her pup loved to chew on one of those - helped with sore teething gums. In fact her pup still loves a chew on the occasional carrot.


That's a good idea!!!! Thanks


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love it- a wood stick!. My Newfie drug a 3" diameter and 4' long branch into the house through the doggie door. When a pup wants to chew they chew.


So do bunnies.


----------



## DE42

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love it- a wood stick!. My Newfie drug a 3" diameter and 4' long branch into the house through the doggie door. When a pup wants to chew they chew.


That is true!!!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Chew chew chew that's what puppies do. Lol
> View attachment 277560
> View attachment 277561


All those lovely toys and he wants a piece of wood!
Be careful of splinters - my sisters dog once had an infection from one getting stuck in his mouth.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice sea turtle rescue -


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not really. Not close to neighbors, not “inland”, pool, kind of close to water. Well-lanscaped.


You'll find it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
We've had lots of rain today but the thunderstorms forecast for most of the day with yellow warnings didn't arrive.
I've had a thumping headache all day though and Lola didn't leave his hide at all so I think that the heavy weather may have affected us both. 
I hope everyone here has had, or id still having, a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - and we just received the call from the Settlement Company. Deal was signed n sealed.


Congratulations - that's something less to worry about.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice sea turtle rescue -


That is brilliant - thank goodness they were there.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Went to visit the local RSPCA reptile centre, I’m going to be volunteering there in September


Good for you Ben!
Great experience for your college course and I'm sure with what you've learned about torts you'll be an asset to them too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That is brilliant - thank goodness they were there.



Yes, you can see the poor turtle struggling to help! Wonder how long they can be out of water like that? 

We visited Oman a few years ago and one of the little eco-friendly tours we did was to drive to a beach where turtles were known to surface. We saw many AND also collected a bag full of cuttlebones thst were all about the beach.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> We've had lots of rain today but the thunderstorms forecast for most of the day with yellow warnings didn't arrive.
> I've had a thumping headache all day though and Lola didn't leave his hide at all so I think that the heavy weather may have affected us both.
> I hope everyone here has had, or id still having, a good day.


I didn't have a headache but...it rained on and off all night and parts of the day. Saphire did get to go outside.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Not really. Not close to neighbors, not “inland”, pool, kind of close to water. Well-lanscaped.



That sounds nice! I fell in love with Florida and have went back numerous times over the years... can’t wait to see what your eye-balling!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice sea turtle rescue -



BLESS THEM! that’s the best thing I’ve seen all day [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> We've had lots of rain today but the thunderstorms forecast for most of the day with yellow warnings didn't arrive.
> I've had a thumping headache all day though and Lola didn't leave his hide at all so I think that the heavy weather may have affected us both.
> I hope everyone here has had, or id still having, a good day.



I hope your head feels better quick and you and Lola are both back on track tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> We've had lots of rain today but the thunderstorms forecast for most of the day with yellow warnings didn't arrive.
> I've had a thumping headache all day though and Lola didn't leave his hide at all so I think that the heavy weather may have affected us both.
> I hope everyone here has had, or id still having, a good day.


Sorry about your headache. Hope tomorrow will be a better day for both of you.


----------



## DE42

This is where I got my Takoda from!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice sea turtle rescue -



That was very tightly jammed! I hope those Brits can be identified and rewarded for their efforts!


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> This is where I got my Takoda from!
> View attachment 277589



[emoji33] I think you need to get yourself vaccinated and your pup tested!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Another busy day ... starting with baking at 7am


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> We've had lots of rain today but the thunderstorms forecast for most of the day with yellow warnings didn't arrive.
> I've had a thumping headache all day though and Lola didn't leave his hide at all so I think that the heavy weather may have affected us both.
> I hope everyone here has had, or id still having, a good day.


Your like me, I always get a headache when the weather changes dramatically. For example recently when it was very hot for a few days then it became very wet and windy.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I hope your head feels better quick and you and Lola are both back on track tomorrow


Thanks Heather, headache still niggling but manageable - I don't get them very often and but when I do it's usually weather related or maybe stress - but can't say I'm feeling stressed at the moment. 
As for Lola - he's still not surfaced yet but peeping out. If he doesn't appear fully soon I'll be dragging him out for a nice soak.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry about your headache. Hope tomorrow will be a better day for both of you.


Thanks Yvonne I'm sure it will be.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> This is where I got my Takoda from!
> View attachment 277589


Oh dear will you have to get him tested?
I'm sure he would have had some symptoms if he was affected. 
I hope he's OK.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Another busy day ... starting with baking at 7am
> View attachment 277592


I did mine at 6


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Wednesday.
I'm getting more worried about Carol, it's not like her to go awol for so long.
Maybe she's helping Lena unpack!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Heather, headache still niggling but manageable - I don't get them very often and but when I do it's usually weather related or maybe stress - but can't say I'm feeling stressed at the moment.
> As for Lola - he's still not surfaced yet but peeping out. If he doesn't appear fully soon I'll be dragging him out for a nice soak.


What does he weigh now? Have you got any pics of him, I’ve only seen the one in your profile pic


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday.
> I'm getting more worried about Carol, it's not like her to go awol for so long.
> Maybe she's helping Lena unpack!


Maybe she’s found a way out of the CDR


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday.
> I'm getting more worried about Carol, it's not like her to go awol for so long.
> Maybe she's helping Lena unpack!



I know....how long has it been since we last heard vrom Carol? Lena has a good excuse, getting all sorted in Canada, but i don’t recall anything upcoming for her!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I did mine at 6



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Wednesday.
> I'm getting more worried about Carol, it's not like her to go awol for so long.
> Maybe she's helping Lena unpack!



Lena posted pictures on Facebook from the Canada Science Museum in Ottawa yesterday, the first in ages. 

Nothing from Carol.

I’ll give them both a poke via Messenger


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> I know....how long has it been since we last heard vrom Carol? Lena has a good excuse, getting all sorted in Canada, but i don’t recall anything upcoming for her!


It could be something as simple as her internet’s gone down or having problems. Fingers crossed it’s something like that.


----------



## JoesMum

Baking, baked and ready to rise



The end result being portioned for the freezer



This has been christened pizza roll by the family. Bread dough rolled into a square, toppings of choice (in this case softened onion, sliced mushrooms, ham, cheese and mixed herbs), rolled up like a Swiss roll then left to rise before baking in a hot oven for 20 minutes. I make the pizza dough recipe in my bread maker with 50-50 white and wholemeal bread flour.

It’s handy instead of sandwiches for days out


----------



## Ben02

Maybe she’s been kidnapped by her Bowsprit tortoises...... it’s an extreme theory but I wouldn’t completely take it of the table


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Baking, baked and ready to rise
> View attachment 277593
> 
> 
> The end result being portioned for the freezer
> View attachment 277594
> 
> 
> This has been christened pizza roll by the family. Bread dough rolled into a square, toppings of choice (in this case softened onion, sliced mushrooms, ham, cheese and mixed herbs), rolled up like a Swiss roll then left to rise before baking in a hot oven for 20 minutes. I make the pizza dough recipe in my bread maker with 50-50 white and wholemeal bread flour.
> 
> It’s handy instead of sandwiches for days out


I’d have one of those, maybe without the mushrooms though, I hate mushrooms


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Baking, baked and ready to rise
> View attachment 277593
> 
> 
> The end result being portioned for the freezer
> View attachment 277594
> 
> 
> This has been christened pizza roll by the family. Bread dough rolled into a square, toppings of choice (in this case softened onion, sliced mushrooms, ham, cheese and mixed herbs), rolled up like a Swiss roll then left to rise before baking in a hot oven for 20 minutes. I make the pizza dough recipe in my bread maker with 50-50 white and wholemeal bread flour.
> 
> It’s handy instead of sandwiches for days out



Looks pretty darn nourishing and good for a day’s outing.


----------



## Ben02

Post man delivered this today, it was a free poster from David Attenborough’s blue planet 2 which aired a year or two ago......that was when I ordered this poster. I completely forgot I ordered it. This parcel took more than a year to arrive, that is ridiculous!!!


----------



## JoesMum

I heard from Carol. She is simply very busy doing things for herself and also Jarrod’s hockey. Wearing herself out a bit by the sounds of it, but she is fine. She says to say hi to you all [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks pretty down nourishing and good for a day’s outing.



Very portable. Doesn’t collapse or squish too badly. Easily shoved in a pocket if you don’t have a bag!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Post man delivered this today, it was a free poster from David Attenborough’s blue planet 2 which aired a year or two ago......that was when I ordered this poster. I completely forgot I ordered it. This parcel took more than a year to arrive, that is ridiculous!!!



You must have Carol’s postman. That’s normal for her [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> I’d have one of those, maybe without the mushrooms though, I hate mushrooms



Nagh - probably never tasted them properly prepared? Or just regular white button ones. They can be sooooo tasty!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Another busy day ... starting with baking at 7am
> View attachment 277592



I see some nice ingredients.... my tummy is rumbling [emoji16]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> You must have Carol’s postman. That’s normal for her [emoji23]


They are normally very good, I can only think it got lost in the corner or something


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Baking, baked and ready to rise
> View attachment 277593
> 
> 
> The end result being portioned for the freezer
> View attachment 277594
> 
> 
> This has been christened pizza roll by the family. Bread dough rolled into a square, toppings of choice (in this case softened onion, sliced mushrooms, ham, cheese and mixed herbs), rolled up like a Swiss roll then left to rise before baking in a hot oven for 20 minutes. I make the pizza dough recipe in my bread maker with 50-50 white and wholemeal bread flour.
> 
> It’s handy instead of sandwiches for days out



Oh yum! I knew it looked like my kind of treat [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Post man delivered this today, it was a free poster from David Attenborough’s blue planet 2 which aired a year or two ago......that was when I ordered this poster. I completely forgot I ordered it. This parcel took more than a year to arrive, that is ridiculous!!!



Lol! But what a nice surprise!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I heard from Carol. She is simply very busy doing things for herself and also Jarrod’s hockey. Wearing herself out a bit by the sounds of it, but she is fine. She says to say hi to you all [emoji4]



Glad she’s ok (outside the norm) ... hope she makes it back soon. I like to read everyone else’s “norm” so that mine seems less dramatic [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh - probably never tasted them properly prepared? Or just regular white button ones. They can be sooooo tasty!



My oldest daughter begs for me to make sautéed mushrooms for a treat.. I have always used them a lot when cooking different kinds of meats and would have to scold her for picking out all of the mushrooms before everyone fixed their plate Good protein!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a great idea


I didn't mention that they are made to keep greens fresher longer. They do actually work.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh - probably never tasted them properly prepared? Or just regular white button ones. They can be sooooo tasty!


I’m going to have to disagree with you there, I despise mushrooms with a strong passion


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to have to disagree with you there, I despise mushrooms with a strong passion



Fussy kids [emoji849][emoji6]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Baking, baked and ready to rise
> View attachment 277593
> 
> 
> The end result being portioned for the freezer
> View attachment 277594
> 
> 
> This has been christened pizza roll by the family. Bread dough rolled into a square, toppings of choice (in this case softened onion, sliced mushrooms, ham, cheese and mixed herbs), rolled up like a Swiss roll then left to rise before baking in a hot oven for 20 minutes. I make the pizza dough recipe in my bread maker with 50-50 white and wholemeal bread flour.
> 
> It’s handy instead of sandwiches for days out


You have a very modern-looking kitchen. Do you live in a newish house?


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter has her two grand kids all this week (school starts next week, she's a cafeteria lady). She mentioned that Friday she's taking the boys to see The Lion King. I must've been thinking about it while I slept, because this a.m. I sent her an email telling her I'd go with them to act as an extra set of hands in managing the boys if she wants. Haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Fussy kids [emoji849][emoji6]


My Grandad was very fussy when he was a boy. He grew up in east London during the blitz and as you know, all food was rationed. His mother used to give him Rubarb, he hated it so he flicked it off his plate and onto the white table cloth (it stained). He still hates rubarb to this day.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear will you have to get him tested?
> I'm sure he would have had some symptoms if he was affected.
> I hope he's OK.


Yeah at this point if he had that would have shown up. Just thought it was crazy when I read that. Kinda makes since now though why they had not treated Takoda for the fleas or anything.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You have a very modern-looking kitchen. Do you live in a newish house?



The house was built in 1992 so it is quite new I suppose. However, we had a major project three years ago and got the wall knocked down between the small kitchen and small dining room and had one large kitchen installed. I love it as I was able to get it set up how I would use it. I wish we had bern able to afford to do it years ago when the children were home more. It’s far more practical than what we had before.



We use our conservatory, added to the house 11 years ago, as a dining room year round. We didn’t even have a table in the old dining room!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has her two grand kids all this week (school starts next week, she's a cafeteria lady). She mentioned that Friday she's taking the boys to see The Lion King. I must've been thinking about it while I slept, because this a.m. I sent her an email telling her I'd go with them to act as an extra set of hands in managing the boys if she wants. Haven't heard back from her yet.



Is that the movie or the show? Either way, I am sure you’ll enjoy it [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> My Grandad was very fussy when he was a boy. He grew up in east London during the blitz and as you know, all food was rationed. His mother used to give him Rubarb, he hated it so he flicked it off his plate and onto the white table cloth (it stained). He still hates rubarb to this day.



I’m surprised he was allowed to be fussy during the war. There wasn’t much choice available. You ate what you got given.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Baking, baked and ready to rise
> View attachment 277593
> 
> 
> The end result being portioned for the freezer
> View attachment 277594
> 
> 
> This has been christened pizza roll by the family. Bread dough rolled into a square, toppings of choice (in this case softened onion, sliced mushrooms, ham, cheese and mixed herbs), rolled up like a Swiss roll then left to rise before baking in a hot oven for 20 minutes. I make the pizza dough recipe in my bread maker with 50-50 white and wholemeal bread flour.
> 
> It’s handy instead of sandwiches for days out


Looks delicious!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some good memories of my time spent in Harrogate.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has her two grand kids all this week (school starts next week, she's a cafeteria lady). She mentioned that Friday she's taking the boys to see The Lion King. I must've been thinking about it while I slept, because this a.m. I sent her an email telling her I'd go with them to act as an extra set of hands in managing the boys if she wants. Haven't heard back from her yet.


How long do the school holidays last over there?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Post man delivered this today, it was a free poster from David Attenborough’s blue planet 2 which aired a year or two ago......that was when I ordered this poster. I completely forgot I ordered it. This parcel took more than a year to arrive, that is ridiculous!!!


Almost as good as the Christmas post for the CDR!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I’m surprised he was allowed to be fussy during the war. There wasn’t much choice available. You ate what you got given.


Yep, him mum didn’t stand for it. The ruler was used a lot in his household ouch!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I heard from Carol. She is simply very busy doing things for herself and also Jarrod’s hockey. Wearing herself out a bit by the sounds of it, but she is fine. She says to say hi to you all [emoji4]


Good to know she's OK .


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Almost as good as the Christmas post for the CDR!


You’ll have to tell me that one, I wasn’t a CDR inhabitant at that point


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has her two grand kids all this week (school starts next week, she's a cafeteria lady). She mentioned that Friday she's taking the boys to see The Lion King. I must've been thinking about it while I slept, because this a.m. I sent her an email telling her I'd go with them to act as an extra set of hands in managing the boys if she wants. Haven't heard back from her yet.


Is that the stage show? It's fantastic! The music and costumes are brilliant.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Some good memories of my time spent in Harrogate.
> 
> View attachment 277603



Fond memories for me of Harrogate too [emoji4] Did we coincide? I was there 1975-1986.

Do you remember the power stations at Ferrybridge alongside the A1 near Wetherby? They were always the sign that I was nearly home. Two of the stations have already bern demolished. They demolished the first of the cooling towers at the third station a few days ago. The rest will go soon.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-leeds-49143957


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Is that the stage show? It's fantastic! The music and costumes are brilliant.


There is a new film out which uses motion capture to create the animals. I know the one you mean, I saw it at a theatre in London. They had opera glasses so I bought a pair for the sake off it


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Some good memories of my time spent in Harrogate.
> 
> View attachment 277603


Poor old Yorkshire's been badly hit by floods this week. An old bridge collapsed and several homes and businesses hit.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Poor old Yorkshire's been badly hit by floods this week. An old bridge collapsed and several homes and businesses hit.



It certainly has. The area worst affected is further north than Harrogate. I used to to kayaking up there a lot.

Yorkshire Dales flash flooding: Roads shut and bridge collapses:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-49164275


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> How long do the school holidays last over there?


It's completely different to our system, they finish sooner.


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear will you have to get him tested?
> I'm sure he would have had some symptoms if he was affected.
> I hope he's OK.


He should be. But that's a scary thing to read.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> What does he weigh now? Have you got any pics of him, I’ve only seen the one in your profile pic


I don't have any recent digital ones as I don't have a digital camera at the moment - but I'll find some old ones for you.
He's due for a weigh-in after his next poop but he's eating really well at the moment.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Fond memories for me of Harrogate too [emoji4] Did we coincide? I was there 1975-1986.
> 
> Do you remember the power stations at Ferrybridge alongside the A1 near Wetherby? They were always the sign that I was nearly home. Two of the stations have already bern demolished. They demolished the first of the cooling towers at the third station a few days ago. The rest will go soon.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-leeds-49143957



I was in that neck of the woods 1990-1995. Lots of memories. Lots of pints of real ale and cider and Wensleydale cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I was in that neck of the woods 1990-1995. Lots of memories. Lots of pints of real ale and cider and Wensleydale cheese.



I got married in Harrogate in 1990 and my Mum moved away in 1998 so we did sort of coincide [emoji4] We went to Menwith Hill for the bicentennial celebrations on July 4th 1976 at the invite of our neighbours. And I also helped out with the base Girl Scouts before I left home for university.


----------



## Lyn W

Here we are Ben


This was Lola the first summer I had him, I was clearing my shed and threw out this old pillow that I used for kneeling on when gardening. When I looked Lola had made himself comfortable on it in the sun. He certainly likes his creature comforts! Can you see his little stumpy leg?

This was about 3 years ago, he was enjoying taking a detour through his cat tunnel - he got stuck in it when he tried to turn around so he has a bigger kiddies play tunnel now .

Just chilling in the sun - also about 3 years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The house was built in 1992 so it is quite new I suppose. However, we had a major project three years ago and got the wall knocked down between the small kitchen and small dining room and had one large kitchen installed. I love it as I was able to get it set up how I would use it. I wish we had bern able to afford to do it years ago when the children were home more. It’s far more practical than what we had before.
> View attachment 277601
> 
> 
> We use our conservatory, added to the house 11 years ago, as a dining room year round. We didn’t even have a table in the old dining room!
> View attachment 277602


Whoa! That's a lot of windows to wash!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Is that the movie or the show? Either way, I am sure you’ll enjoy it [emoji4]


It's the new movie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> How long do the school holidays last over there?


They got out the first week of June and go back next week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Is that the stage show? It's fantastic! The music and costumes are brilliant.


No, it's the new movie.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Whoa! That's a lot of windows to wash!



I pay a window cleaner [emoji1] £25 every 6 weeks for the whole house!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> They got out the first week of June and go back next week.



Whereas schools here break up at the end of July and restart first week in September.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I pay a window cleaner [emoji1] £25 every 6 weeks for the whole house!


That's very reasonable. 
Our window cleaner seems to have disappeared, so my upstairs windows are suffering, but I can do the insides and ground floor myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's the new movie.


That sounds good too.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That's very reasonable.
> Our window cleaner seems to have disappeared, so my upstairs windows are suffering, but I can do the insides and ground floor myself.



He has been cleaning our windows for around 25 years at our previous house and here. It really is about time I reminded him yet again that he hasn’t increased how much we pay him for a while.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter has her two grand kids all this week (school starts next week, she's a cafeteria lady). She mentioned that Friday she's taking the boys to see The Lion King. I must've been thinking about it while I slept, because this a.m. I sent her an email telling her I'd go with them to act as an extra set of hands in managing the boys if she wants. Haven't heard back from her yet.



That movie is on my list!!! I’d chaperone if it got me a ticket too my kind of family outing


----------



## charlygal123

Ray--Opo said:


> I bought these containers on TV. It was one of the 3am infomercial. Never used them I was single at the time. 7 or 8 yrs later when Opo came into my life I was struggling with keeping greens fresh. I ask the wife if we had them. She got them down from the attic.
> They are called Debbie Meyer Lockin Green Box.
> View attachment 277564
> 
> They actually work. I pat the greens down to get them fairly dry.Pick out any bad peices put a piece of paper towel on top and put in the fridge.
> Butttttttt! I don't know if they are available anymore.



I’m gonna have to google it then aren’t I? We shall see maybe find on eBay if not eh?


----------



## charlygal123

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Another busy day ... starting with baking at 7am
> View attachment 277592



Well that’s very organised!


----------



## charlygal123

JoesMum said:


> The house was built in 1992 so it is quite new I suppose. However, we had a major project three years ago and got the wall knocked down between the small kitchen and small dining room and had one large kitchen installed. I love it as I was able to get it set up how I would use it. I wish we had bern able to afford to do it years ago when the children were home more. It’s far more practical than what we had before.
> View attachment 277601
> 
> 
> We use our conservatory, added to the house 11 years ago, as a dining room year round. We didn’t even have a table in the old dining room!
> View attachment 277602



Well now that is a wow house !!! My whole front room/ dining room is smaller than your conservatory, jealous much , well actually yes I am


----------



## charlygal123

So what’s the story today? I been out with my step son to my friends and them to the country park near us! Surprisingly thoroughly enjoyed myself 
Home now at 6 pm and gotta figure out what to do for everyone’s dinner [emoji107] great!!!


----------



## charlygal123

at the country park


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Here we are Ben
> 
> View attachment 277605
> This was Lola the first summer I had him, I was clearing my shed and threw out this old pillow that I used for kneeling on when gardening. When I looked Lola had made himself comfortable on it in the sun. He certainly likes his creature comforts! Can you see his little stumpy leg?
> View attachment 277606
> This was about 3 years ago, he was enjoying taking a detour through his cat tunnel - he got stuck in it when he tried to turn around so he has a bigger kiddies play tunnel now .
> View attachment 277607
> Just chilling in the sun - also about 3 years ago.


Hello Lola, did he injure that leg in the past?


----------



## Yvonne G

charlygal123 said:


> View attachment 277613
> View attachment 277614
> at the country park


Yipes! That climbing thing doesn't look very safe.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Hello Lola, did he injure that leg in the past?



Lola had lost that leg already when Lyn found him. She doesn’t know how it happened.


----------



## JoesMum

I have now heard from Lena. She is in her new home and is busy building IKEA’s entire range of furniture by the sound of it. That, along with finding work and a school for her daughter is keeping very busy. She says she misses you all and will try to stop by when she gets chance to draw breath.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Maybe she’s found a way out of the CDR


That's doubtful...


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Yeah at this point if he had that would have shown up. Just thought it was crazy when I read that. Kinda makes since now though why they had not treated Takoda for the fleas or anything.


What are the current methods of testing for animals and vaccinations for humans? I went through an incident as a child almost 60 years ago. Back then the animal died and the person had to undergo 21 shots in the abdomen. Looks like you rescued your beautiful little puppy in the knick of time.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> He should be. But that's a scary thing to read.


Not if the infected puppy came after you already had rescued your puppy.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Whereas schools here break up at the end of July and restart first week in September.


Ohio starts around the end of August and ends about the first week of June also.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> He has been cleaning our windows for around 25 years at our previous house and here. It really is about time I reminded him yet again that he hasn’t increased how much we pay him for a while.


Bake him some of that delicious looking bread if he won't take a raise.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Post man delivered this today, it was a free poster from David Attenborough’s blue planet 2 which aired a year or two ago......that was when I ordered this poster. I completely forgot I ordered it. This parcel took more than a year to arrive, that is ridiculous!!!


Wow! That's like Christmas in July.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh - probably never tasted them properly prepared? Or just regular white button ones. They can be sooooo tasty!


Floured and fried portabellas are as good as a rib eye steak to me. But both in the same meal is just plain yummy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok! It’s officially official - the funds from our house sale yesterday arrived in our Account. Verse, Chapter, Book closed.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Almost as good as the Christmas post for the CDR!


I don't think I had gotten stuck in the CDR last Christmas yet. I can't wait. Can you believe August is tomorrow!?


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Lola had lost that leg already when Lyn found him. She doesn’t know how it happened.





Cathie G said:


> Wow! That's like Christmas in July.


its a cool poster


----------



## Maro2Bear

Something new to try!

I love some marmite on a piece of good, crunchy hot toast. An acquired taste maybe, but tasty. Now with this...added peanut butter addition, maybe twice as good.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Something new to try!
> 
> I love some marmite on a piece of good, crunchy hot toast. An acquired taste maybe, but tasty. Now with this...added peanut butter addition, maybe twice as good.
> 
> View attachment 277619


The only store bought bread I've really enjoyed lately is Dave's Bread. Unfortunately, they don't have a nut bread yet. I love toast with tahini and a good jam for breakfast.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Something new to try!
> 
> I love some marmite on a piece of good, crunchy hot toast. An acquired taste maybe, but tasty. Now with this...added peanut butter addition, maybe twice as good.
> 
> View attachment 277619



According to my daughter it ruins perfectly good marmite [emoji16]


----------



## Blackdog1714

charlygal123 said:


> I’m gonna have to google it then aren’t I? We shall see maybe find on eBay if not eh?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J165HLP/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
ON AMAZON and PRIME available


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hello Lola, did he injure that leg in the past?


No idea what happened - possibly rats or a dog but hopefully nothing as traumatic as that and he hatched with a deformity.
None of the vets in the area that were contacted to try to trace his owner had treated a tortoise with a leg injury.
He copes well though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Floured and fried portabellas are as good as a rib eye steak to me. But both in the same meal is just plain yummy.



Yes, Portabellas simmering with a chunk of melted blue cheese in the center.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have now heard from Lena. She is in her new home and is busy building IKEA’s entire range of furniture by the sound of it. That, along with finding work and a school for her daughter is keeping very busy. She says she misses you all and will try to stop by when she gets chance to draw breath.


Give her our love and best wishes if you speak to her again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> According to my daughter it ruins perfectly good marmite [emoji16]



I wonder if we have it here yet. I’ll have to check.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I don't think I had gotten stuck in the CDR last Christmas yet. I can't wait. Can you believe August is tomorrow!?


 I thought it was the 30th today - I'm a day behind everyone else!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Something new to try!
> 
> I love some marmite on a piece of good, crunchy hot toast. An acquired taste maybe, but tasty. Now with this...added peanut butter addition, maybe twice as good.
> 
> View attachment 277619


I don't like Marmite or Peanut butter so both together don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Lyn W

So it is the last day of July!
Good job Cathy mentioned it or I'd have missed the start of August - I'm losing track of time!
It's been fine and sunny here again but with a nice strong breeze - we could do with some more rain though, the south west of the UK got off lightly with the storms this week. 
Lola stayed in bed until gone 11 again today, so I got him out for a nice long soak and he perked up and ate a lot. 
I took my nephew out for a very nice lunch and caught up with him which was a nice change from chores although I've managed to find time to pop in here several times.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> What are the current methods of testing for animals and vaccinations for humans? I went through an incident as a child almost 60 years ago. Back then the animal died and the person had to undergo 21 shots in the abdomen. Looks like you rescued your beautiful little puppy in the knick of time.


I think there is a blood test to check but I don't know. I know my grandfather had to do the shots once back a long time ago.


----------



## DE42

This is the tank so far. Going to get it set up this week. Fish maybe next week.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I thought it was the 30th today - I'm a day behind everyone else!


I thought it was the first of August this morning and after thinking realized today is the 31st of July. I lost all track of time somehow. But yeah! I remembered something.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> I think there is a blood test to check but I don't know. I know my grandfather had to do the shots once back a long time ago.


I'm probably around the same timeframe as your granddad and my experience with the rabies virus. It must be rare in your country.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I'm probably around the same timeframe as your granddad and my experience with the rabies virus. It must be rare in your country.


Yeah. We have rabies around home pretty much every year. But very very few human cases.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, Portabellas simmering with a chunk of melted blue cheese in the center.


I have to do a barbecue and try that...


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Yeah. We have rabies around home pretty much every year. But very very few human cases.


Yes there's a lot of hype...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> No idea what happened - possibly rats or a dog but hopefully nothing as traumatic as that and he hatched with a deformity.
> None of the vets in the area that were contacted to try to trace his owner had treated a tortoise with a leg injury.
> He copes well though.


Yes Lola is adorable. He learned how to stay happy even though..


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah..... TODAY is final closing day on the house we are selling in northern Virginia! We started getting it ready first week of June, painting, cleaning, a few new things, new microwave, power washing, new window screens, replaced a cracked window, got the gas fireplace perfectly working, replaced the furnace, redid the garden, and stained the deck. Whew.
> 
> So - the last Chapter is today - *The Closing! @ 1100*



Mark that is wonderful!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> So it is the last day of July!
> Good job Cathy mentioned it or I'd have missed the start of August - I'm losing track of time!
> It's been fine and sunny here again but with a nice strong breeze - we could do with some more rain though, the south west of the UK got off lightly with the storms this week.
> Lola stayed in bed until gone 11 again today, so I got him out for a nice long soak and he perked up and ate a lot.
> I took my nephew out for a very nice lunch and caught up with him which was a nice change from chores although I've managed to find time to pop in here several times.


I can't believe summer is almost over...I always enjoy August too though.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> No idea what happened - possibly rats or a dog but hopefully nothing as traumatic as that and he hatched with a deformity.
> None of the vets in the area that were contacted to try to trace his owner had treated a tortoise with a leg injury.
> He copes well though.


It gives him character


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Mark that is wonderful!!!



Thanks! Yes. Wonderful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe summer is almost over...I always enjoy August too though.


Time goes by so much faster the older you get. Seems like just yesterday I was retiring from the phone company.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Baking, baked and ready to rise
> View attachment 277593
> 
> 
> The end result being portioned for the freezer
> View attachment 277594
> 
> 
> This has been christened pizza roll by the family. Bread dough rolled into a square, toppings of choice (in this case softened onion, sliced mushrooms, ham, cheese and mixed herbs), rolled up like a Swiss roll then left to rise before baking in a hot oven for 20 minutes. I make the pizza dough recipe in my bread maker with 50-50 white and wholemeal bread flour.
> 
> It’s handy instead of sandwiches for days out


Days out? That looks so good that would be lunch out  or are you going on a outing today? I read Marks post and added the last question. The hazards of getting into a conversation and maybe not knowing the whole story. 
Its getting hard for me to keep up with you all.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Anyways hello everyone. I am a little busier now and not having as much time to be in the CDR. Not doing anything special. Just trying to do something to quit laying in bed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

charlygal123 said:


> I’m gonna have to google it then aren’t I? We shall see maybe find on eBay if not eh?


Hopefully their still available. Somehow the green is supposed to slow the aging process. They work for me as long as it is not to wet inside. I put a piece of paper towel on top to help.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> It gives him character


He certainly has bags of that - and attitude!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe summer is almost over...I always enjoy August too though.



Well, we still have a good solid 2,5 months left to enjoy “Summer”. Still lots of grass cutting to be done by Halloween!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, Happy Yorshire Day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, I am sitting here with my coffee (diet mountain dew).
Waiting for Opo to wake up. I enjoy watching his morning ritual and his yawning. 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, I am sitting here with my coffee (diet mountain dew).
> Waiting for Opo to wake up. I enjoy watching his morning ritual and his yawning.
> Hope everyone has a good day.



Back at you Ray n Opo.

Ive prepped Sullys breakfast - a pile of dandelion greens, some fresh Hibiscus flowers, corn husks, a cup of Mazuri, some grape leaves. She watches or listens for my activity and will mozzy out soon for brekkie. 

Going to go mow some of the back garden and prep for a long weekend of kayaking. New location - New Adventure - New Island.


----------



## Ben02

Saw some interesting crabs at the local fish shop today. I’ve only seen pics of them on the internet. Unfortunately I didn’t take any pics so I’ll grab one of the internet. They are called vampire crabs. I might create a colony when the red claw colony dies out. However they are more expensive


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh - probably never tasted them properly prepared? Or just regular white button ones. They can be sooooo tasty!


I'm probably fine with the taste of mushrooms... It's the texture I really don't like. Too squishy!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> This is where I got my Takoda from!
> View attachment 277589


If you've had Takoda for more than a couple weeks, he's probably in the clear. If Takoda hasn't been vaccinated yet, get that done ASAP.

I don't think animal shelters in Florida will release dogs or cats without making sure they have a current rabies vaccination. I think the cost of vaccination is incorporated into the adoption fee.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm probably fine with the taste of mushrooms... It's the texture I really don't like. Too squishy!


I'm with you. I don't like the feel of them. To me, they have hardly any taste. Same with avocado. Hardly any flavor at all.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> Yeah at this point if he had that would have shown up. Just thought it was crazy when I read that. Kinda makes since now though why they had not treated Takoda for the fleas or anything.


Depending on animal shelter conditions, it can be very difficult to keep the fleas under control... Every new animal brings in a brand new crop of fleas, and monthly flea prevention doses for all the animals are cost prohibitive.

Any out-going dog or cat should be getting vaccinated against rabies. That's a LEGAL issue (at least for pet owners to have their dogs and cats vaccinated for rabies).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Saw some interesting crabs at the local fish shop today. I’ve only seen pics of them on the internet. Unfortunately I didn’t take any pics so I’ll grab one of the internet. They are called vampire crabs. I might create a colony when the red claw colony dies out. However they are more expensive



Wow - did u see the price tag? Talk about sticker shock. $$$£££€€€


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> What are the current methods of testing for animals and vaccinations for humans? I went through an incident as a child almost 60 years ago. Back then the animal died and the person had to undergo 21 shots in the abdomen. Looks like you rescued your beautiful little puppy in the knick of time.


At least in Florida, last I heard the procedure was to vaccinate the unvaccinated dog that did the biting and hold it for two weeks to make sure it didn't show symptoms, at which point it could be released back to its owner(s). That's only for domestic dogs, though. Any wolf-dog hybrid was considered a "wild" animal, put down, and sent off for testing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

This time tomorrow morning we will be loading 15 kayaks onboard a small ferry enroute Smith Island for three days of kayaking.
Weather is looking pretty good. Scattered thundershowers, temps in mid-80’s.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> I think there is a blood test to check but I don't know. I know my grandfather had to do the shots once back a long time ago.



Veterinarians in Florida get tested annually to make sure their immunity is still sufficient. Only when the level of antibodies in their blood drops below a certain level do they have to be revaccinated.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow - did u see the price tag? Talk about sticker shock. $$$£££€€€


£19.99 or $24


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> £19.99 or $24



Aagh. Maybe an old price what you posted. I see $90.00


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> £19.99 or $24


Back when I lived in the UK (early/mid- 2000s), the exchange rate was almost $2 USD per £1. It would have been $35-$40 USD then.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh. Maybe an old price what you posted. I see $90.00


Oh wow, I’d didn’t even see the $90 dollar price. I think someone’s trying con there. They live 2-5 years. If they were £72 that would be a big no no


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. I have been bird feeding today.

Cute picture - a baby pied wagtail sheltering under a baby blackbird 



Drove home in sunshine, but the main toad was flooded and we had no water... water main burst [emoji849] I showered at the gym. Fortunately the water is back on now.

Meanwhile up north the weather is grim. Buxton, where Mum lives, is particularly badly affected. Whaley Bridge just down the valley has been evacuated as a reservoir dam is collapsing  Fortunately mum’s flat is second floor so she is fine as long as she doesn’t want to go out.

Whaley Bridge dam collapse: Town evacuated over Toddbrook Reservoir fears 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-49189955


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Days out? That looks so good that would be lunch out  or are you going on a outing today? I read Marks post and added the last question. The hazards of getting into a conversation and maybe not knowing the whole story.
> Its getting hard for me to keep up with you all.


It's hard to keep up even if you read us yakking everyday. But the nice thing I've found about the CDR is...if you have a few moments to join the conversation( I doubt if I'm speaking out of line) We love it! I'm sure someone will help you catch up and be glad to.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, even though I catch up and read all the posts since last time, I really do enjoy it when someone gives us a synopsis (is that the right word?)


----------



## JoesMum

Tomorrow is JoesDad’s birthday and we are going away for a few days. Postcards when we get back as there’s no wifi and no mobile signal where we are going. Not see you all next week


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Tomorrow is JoesDad’s birthday and we are going away for a few days. Postcards when we get back as there’s no wifi and no mobile signal where we are going. Not see you all next week



Enjoy - have fun. Birthday greetings to @JoesDad


----------



## Maro2Bear

Old Bog turtle found in Pennsylvania an old Bixie too.

https://www.pennlive.com/life/2019/...html?outputType=amp&__twitter_impression=true

First paragraph.... 
On land The Nature Conservancy acquired in 1989 near South Mountain to restore habitat needed by the diminutive bog turtle, surveys have found a 61-year-old turtle. 

It’s the oldest bog turtle ever recorded in the wild, but it’s not the oldest known turtle in Pennsylvania.

An eastern box turtle thought to be about 72 years old surfaced again earlier this year on the same Dauphin County farm where a brother and sister first encountered it in 1967, more than a half-century ago.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Back at you Ray n Opo.
> 
> Ive prepped Sullys breakfast - a pile of dandelion greens, some fresh Hibiscus flowers, corn husks, a cup of Mazuri, some grape leaves. She watches or listens for my activity and will mozzy out soon for brekkie.
> 
> Going to go mow some of the back garden and prep for a long weekend of kayaking. New location - New Adventure - New Island.


Nice have fun this weekend. Is the island near you?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Saw some interesting crabs at the local fish shop today. I’ve only seen pics of them on the internet. Unfortunately I didn’t take any pics so I’ll grab one of the internet. They are called vampire crabs. I might create a colony when the red claw colony dies out. However they are more expensive


Those are crazy looking. What is the price for a vampire crab?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, even though I catch up and read all the posts since last time, I really do enjoy it when someone gives us a synopsis (is that the right word?)


That's the right word. I learned it well in high school. Everytime I interrupted Western Civilization class. I had to write the synopsis at the end of the chapter. The more I talked the more I had to write it. I think 20 times of the same synopsis was my record.


----------



## DE42

Hey how is everyone today?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice have fun this weekend. Is the island near you?



Three hours by car, then an hour by ferry.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Those are crazy looking. What is the price for a vampire crab?


Very alien looking aren’t they. Prices vary with these guys but they usually stay within the £20 $24 range.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Three hours by car, then an hour by ferry.


Ok looks like we have another......where is Mark going? I am going to eliminate west to begin with.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Very alien looking aren’t they. Prices vary with these guys but they usually stay within the £20 $24 range.


Is that a saltwater species or more of a brackish water?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m thinking @Ben02 might want to partake... 

Do you have an hour to spare over the summer hols? Fancy contributing to science? Then get involved in operation #weatherrescue. Visit weatherrescue.org for how to join a brilliant #datarescue project.

https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/edh/weather-rescue


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Hey how is everyone today?


I'm fine as frog hair!!! How 'bout you?


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> I'm fine as frog hair!!! How 'bout you?


That's good... I hope lol. 
I'm doing well. Actually better then well. Witch worries me a little. Topically when I have a few days like this it's right before a bad depressive swing. Hoping not this time though.


----------



## Professor Brenda

DE42 said:


> Hey how is everyone today?


Tired. Rode 4 hours in the car, husband drove. Coming back home from a 2 day visit with his sweet mom in east Texas. I hate the drive. Glad to come back to a happy tortoise and blind old dog who love me so much. I do need some kind of mood pick me up over the next few days. 
Don't expect a down fall. Expect to keep feeling good while you find something other than yourself to focus on. You can do it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> This time tomorrow morning we will be loading 15 kayaks onboard a small ferry enroute Smith Island for three days of kayaking.
> Weather is looking pretty good. Scattered thundershowers, temps in mid-80’s.
> 
> View attachment 277669


Have a good time, I'm sure you will if all your other trips are anything to go by.
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Oh wow, I’d didn’t even see the $90 dollar price. I think someone’s trying con there. They live 2-5 years. If they were £72 that would be a big no no


Would they live longer in the sea?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. I have been bird feeding today.
> 
> Cute picture - a baby pied wagtail sheltering under a baby blackbird
> View attachment 277702
> 
> 
> Drove home in sunshine, but the main toad was flooded and we had no water... water main burst [emoji849] I showered at the gym. Fortunately the water is back on now.
> 
> Meanwhile up north the weather is grim. Buxton, where Mum lives, is particularly badly affected. Whaley Bridge just down the valley has been evacuated as a reservoir dam is collapsing  Fortunately mum’s flat is second floor so she is fine as long as she doesn’t want to go out.
> 
> Whaley Bridge dam collapse: Town evacuated over Toddbrook Reservoir fears
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-49189955



That reminds me of when I hatched quails and chickens. The quails were no bigger than bumble bees and used to charge under the bigger but younger chicks for cover, usually knocking them off their feet. They had to be separated to give the chicks some respite!


That is scary, I haven't seen the news today so hadn't heard about the reservoir. I hope it can be resolved without any casualties and too much disruption.
Glad you've got your water back on.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, even though I catch up and read all the posts since last time, I really do enjoy it when someone gives us a synopsis (is that the right word?)


Yes, Carol does a great job of that !


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Tomorrow is JoesDad’s birthday and we are going away for a few days. Postcards when we get back as there’s no wifi and no mobile signal where we are going. Not see you all next week


Happy birthday to JoesDad!
Have a lovely time wherever you end up - I can't imagine where doesn't have signals these days.
Are you going underground??


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Hey how is everyone today?


Hi Dan all good with me - just can't sleep which is why I'm up at 3.30 a.m. 
I have been to bed but came down to see if a brandy will help me feel sleepy.....usually works!
Everyone else seems OK and busy.
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> That's good... I hope lol.
> I'm doing well. Actually better then well. Witch worries me a little. Topically when I have a few days like this it's right before a bad depressive swing. Hoping not this time though.


I bet little Takoda will help keep you smiling - she is such a beautiful and entertaining little thing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Those are crazy looking. What is the price for a vampire crab?


Read back a little farther and found the answer


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Very alien looking aren’t they. Prices vary with these guys but they usually stay within the £20 $24 range.


I found your answer farther back in the CDR. I need to try and keep up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> This time tomorrow morning we will be loading 15 kayaks onboard a small ferry enroute Smith Island for three days of kayaking.
> Weather is looking pretty good. Scattered thundershowers, temps in mid-80’s.
> 
> View attachment 277669


Here is my answer. Again asking questions that are already answered. I need to make a schedule to try and keep up.LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is my answer. Again asking questions that are already answered. I need to make a schedule to try and keep up.LOL


I always make it a point to answer at least one post AFTER I've read all the posts and gotten caught up. Then the next time I open the Forum and CDR I go back to my last post and start reading the posts from there. That last post is my place marker, if you will.


----------



## Lyn W

Well 2 brandies later and i'm still wide awake!
They were very nice though!!
I think I must be on US time.
Maybe looking at a screen and typing before trying to sleep isn't the most sensible thing to do, so I'm going back to bed while it's still dark to try again.
So Nos Da - see you later!


----------



## DE42

Professor Brenda said:


> Tired. Rode 4 hours in the car, husband drove. Coming back home from a 2 day visit with his sweet mom in east Texas. I hate the drive. Glad to come back to a happy tortoise and blind old dog who love me so much. I do need some kind of mood pick me up over the next few days.
> Don't expect a down fall. Expect to keep feeling good while you find something other than yourself to focus on. You can do it.


Thanks I will try my best


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Hi Dan all good with me - just can't sleep which is why I'm up at 3.30 a.m.
> I have been to bed but came down to see if a brandy will help me feel sleepy.....usually works!
> Everyone else seems OK and busy.
> How are you?


I'm doing well. Back home and playing with the puppies. Well puppy in my two dogs LOL. Hope you can get some sleep and sleep well soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Happy birthday to JoesDad!
> Have a lovely time wherever you end up - I can't imagine where doesn't have signals these days.
> Are you going underground??



Dorset! About three hours from here. We are staying in a landmark trust property called Clavell Tower
https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-book/properties/clavell-tower-6222#Overview


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I always make it a point to answer at least one post AFTER I've read all the posts and gotten caught up. Then the next time I open the Forum and CDR I go back to my last post and start reading the posts from there. That last post is my place marker, if you will.



Me too!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Is that a saltwater species or more of a brackish water?


These ones are actually fresh water crabs. They also need access to land aswell as they are semi-aquatic.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> I found your answer farther back in the CDR. I need to try and keep up.


No worries Ray, I get lost sometimes


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Would they live longer in the sea?


Most wouldn’t live that long in the wild as there are a lot more dangers such as predators. There typical life span is about 5 years. It depends on the species, Japanese spider crabs can live for 100+ years


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking @Ben02 might want to partake...
> 
> Do you have an hour to spare over the summer hols? Fancy contributing to science? Then get involved in operation #weatherrescue. Visit weatherrescue.org for how to join a brilliant #datarescue project.
> 
> https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/edh/weather-rescue


I’m going to look into that


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Dorset! About three hours from here. We are staying in a landmark trust property called Clavell Tower
> https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-book/properties/clavell-tower-6222#Overview
> View attachment 277731



Backpacks packed and loaded into the car... yes, we have to hike there. And we’re off shortly [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to look into that



They have a lot of projects to get involved in...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh no! Used the last coffee filter YESTERDAY!

Time for the old paper towel trick.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh no! Used the last coffee filter YESTERDAY!
> 
> Time for the old paper towel trick.


We have a state of the art Coffee machine


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> We have a state of the art Coffee machine



Those capsules are bad for the environment. 

Mark, we have made “Café Kleenex” a few times over the years too.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Those capsules are bad for the environment.
> 
> Mark, we have made “Café Kleenex” a few times over the years too.


Never fear Linda, they make perfect small reptile/insect bowls. I clean them out and my dad sells them on eBay. We’ve sold 283.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Never fear Linda, they make perfect small reptile/insect bowls. I clean them out and my dad sells them on eBay. We’ve sold 283.



Ingenious. Everyone else’s end up in landfill though


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Ingenious. Everyone else’s end up in landfill though


Yes it’s not good. Unfortunately we can’t reuse the plastic lids which is annoying but the capsules have a bigger impact when they are thrown away. One guy bought 25 capsules from us and he gave us 5 stars. He said he paints miniature models and he uses the capsules to put paint in.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Dorset! About three hours from here. We are staying in a landmark trust property called Clavell Tower
> https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-book/properties/clavell-tower-6222#Overview
> View attachment 277731


How lovely! 
I hope you have a good time and will look forward to the pics.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> These ones are actually fresh water crabs. They also need access to land aswell as they are semi-aquatic.


They wouldn't live longer in the sea then!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Backpacks packed and loaded into the car... yes, we have to hike there. And we’re off shortly [emoji4]


Have a safe journey and enjoy your break from civilization (if you can call the way we live that these days!)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Those capsules are bad for the environment.
> 
> Mark, we have made “Café Kleenex” a few times over the years too.


Some of them can be recycled these days, at the tip - it just depends on the brand and the council, but generally people just toss them in the bin


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Never fear Linda, they make perfect small reptile/insect bowls. I clean them out and my dad sells them on eBay. We’ve sold 283.


Really? That's very good - what do the people who buy them do with them?


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Really? That's very good - what do the people who buy them do with them?


I don’t really know, one guy uses them for his miniature models, another for her Gecko. Each to their own I guess


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> They wouldn't live longer in the sea then!!


They are from Indonesia, they live in freshwater rivers where they have access to land. Many don’t make it passed the Fry stage as they often get eaten by other animals or even their parents.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> They are from Indonesia, they live in freshwater rivers where they have access to land. Many don’t make it passed the Fry stage as they often get eaten by other animals or even their parents.


Nature is wonderful but sometimes very cruel - do they end up on menus too?


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Nature is wonderful but sometimes very cruel - do they end up on menus too?


I’m not sure about this species but red claw crabs which own are eaten a lot in parts of Asia


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> That's good... I hope lol.
> I'm doing well. Actually better then well. Witch worries me a little. Topically when I have a few days like this it's right before a bad depressive swing. Hoping not this time though.


I know what you mean. Do you have a creative streak? Nurture it. I had chronic bouts of major depression for most of the past 25 years or more... Until I discovered quilting and indulged my creative streak. I've had the same therapist (the only one I put up with!) for 20+ years. After I really started nurturing my creative side, a couple years ago she said she'd never actually seen me HAPPY until then.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> I found your answer farther back in the CDR. I need to try and keep up.


Don't feel bad if you don't keep up. We have conversations that move at warp speed, slow motion, and go around in circles. I think it makes the world go 'round, at least for the CDR...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Most wouldn’t live that long in the wild as there are a lot more dangers such as predators. There typical life span is about 5 years. It depends on the species, Japanese spider crabs can live for 100+ years


Have you seen the electric blue "lobsters"? They're actually crayfish, and they're sometimes seen in the aquarium hobby. I was surprised to find out this is another critter that's actually NATIVE to Florida! 

http://www.caringforyourcrayfishbuddies.com/electric-blue-crayfish-care/ 

http://www.aquariumfiltersetup.com/aquarium-invertebrates/freshwater-invertebrates/blue-lobster/


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Never fear Linda, they make perfect small reptile/insect bowls. I clean them out and my dad sells them on eBay. We’ve sold 283.


That's awesome!


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have you seen the electric blue "lobsters"? They're actually crayfish, and they're sometimes seen in the aquarium hobby. I was surprised to find out this is another critter that's actually NATIVE to Florida!
> 
> http://www.caringforyourcrayfishbuddies.com/electric-blue-crayfish-care/
> 
> http://www.aquariumfiltersetup.com/aquarium-invertebrates/freshwater-invertebrates/blue-lobster/


I’ve seen them before, they are beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I always make it a point to answer at least one post AFTER I've read all the posts and gotten caught up. Then the next time I open the Forum and CDR I go back to my last post and start reading the posts from there. That last post is my place marker, if you will.


I like that idea. Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, Opo is being lazy today. He hasn't come out yet.
Opo got a gift from Vladimir yesterday in the mail!

(Beware of tortoise sign)


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> We have a state of the art Coffee machine


I've never developed a taste for coffee. . . as a matter of fact, I don't understand the concept of drinking a hot beverage at all.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I've never developed a taste for coffee. . . as a matter of fact, I don't understand the concept of drinking a hot beverage at all.


Neither do I to be honest. My dad and sister are big coffee drinkers but I hate the taste. I might have a cup of tea every now and then but I prefer water, juice etc....


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, Opo is being lazy today. He hasn't come out yet.
> Opo got a gift from Vladimir yesterday in the mail!
> View attachment 277773


I like the rusty affect, or is it just rusty?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Neither do I to be honest. My dad and sister are big coffee drinkers but I hate the taste. I might have a cup of tea every now and then but I prefer water, juice etc....


I never even think about having a drink of something. I open a bottle of tea/lemonade or water to have with lunch, but other than that, I just never think of drinking something. I know one is supposed to drink x number of ounces of something to stay hydrated, but I'm just not thirsty, and I can't drink unless I'm thirsty.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I've never developed a taste for coffee. . . as a matter of fact, I don't understand the concept of drinking a hot beverage at all.



Neither does my daughter


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I never even think about having a drink of something. I open a bottle of tea/lemonade or water to have with lunch, but other than that, I just never think of drinking something. I know one is supposed to drink x number of ounces of something to stay hydrated, but I'm just not thirsty, and I can't drink unless I'm thirsty.



I just drink water by the pint at this time of year. I always have a glass nearby


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I never even think about having a drink of something. I open a bottle of tea/lemonade or water to have with lunch, but other than that, I just never think of drinking something. I know one is supposed to drink x number of ounces of something to stay hydrated, but I'm just not thirsty, and I can't drink unless I'm thirsty.


Do you not get headaches when you don’t drink for a few hours? I know I do, I probably drink 10 glasses a day.


----------



## JoesMum

Traffic is AWFUL. We should have arrived by now. As it was we had to stop for lunch and have now reached Poole. We are in the right county at least.

We found a very nice pub for lunch in a village called Itchen Abbas (Itchen is the name of the river - can’t help with Abbas!)

We drive through a village called Martyr Worthy to get there. There has to be history behind that name!


----------



## DE42

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know what you mean. Do you have a creative streak? Nurture it. I had chronic bouts of major depression for most of the past 25 years or more... Until I discovered quilting and indulged my creative streak. I've had the same therapist (the only one I put up with!) for 20+ years. After I really started nurturing my creative side, a couple years ago she said she'd never actually seen me HAPPY until then.


That's not a bad idea. I do. Just need to get some supplies.


----------



## JoesMum

If I stand on the south side balcony of this, our accommodation, I get a signal



We made it [emoji4] The views are glorious.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> If I stand on the south side balcony of this, our accommodation, I get a signal
> View attachment 277778
> 
> 
> We made it [emoji4] The views are glorious.


Love that I bet the views are gorgeous!


----------



## DE42

Puppy Takoda and Talli this morning.


----------



## JoesMum

The English Channel is like millpond today





I so have to stand in exactly the right spot on this balcony for a signal [emoji23]

There are owl pellets all around. Looking forward to working out what kind of owl later on.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, Opo is being lazy today. He hasn't come out yet.
> Opo got a gift from Vladimir yesterday in the mail!
> View attachment 277773



HOW COOL!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Hubby and I get a date night tonight! I’m so excited I don’t know what to do Oldest daughter is off work and kindly volunteered to watch son... this will be the first time I’ve left him home for more than a quick trip to the store... I think we are going to one of the casinos in SHREVEPORT for dinner out and a little entertainment))


----------



## DE42

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 277813


Saved that one!!


----------



## DE42

EllieMay said:


> Hubby and I get a date night tonight! I’m so excited I don’t know what to do Oldest daughter is off work and kindly volunteered to watch son... this will be the first time I’ve left him home for more than a quick trip to the store... I think we are going to one of the casinos in SHREVEPORT for dinner out and a little entertainment))


I wish you an awesome day and a good time!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Hubby and I get a date night tonight! I’m so excited I don’t know what to do Oldest daughter is off work and kindly volunteered to watch son... this will be the first time I’ve left him home for more than a quick trip to the store... I think we are going to one of the casinos in SHREVEPORT for dinner out and a little entertainment))



Fab! Have a great time!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Hubby and I get a date night tonight! I’m so excited I don’t know what to do Oldest daughter is off work and kindly volunteered to watch son... this will be the first time I’ve left him home for more than a quick trip to the store... I think we are going to one of the casinos in SHREVEPORT for dinner out and a little entertainment))


That sounds great. Try to not worry about what's going on at home. It's going to be fine.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, even though I catch up and read all the posts since last time, I really do enjoy it when someone gives us a synopsis (is that the right word?)


Yes...I miss those.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Hey how is everyone today?


I went crazy and bought more aquarium furniture that was to cute to resist...and cheap cheap. It'll make it easier to actually clean if I can just swap out clean furniture. So I'm good.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know what you mean. Do you have a creative streak? Nurture it. I had chronic bouts of major depression for most of the past 25 years or more... Until I discovered quilting and indulged my creative streak. I've had the same therapist (the only one I put up with!) for 20+ years. After I really started nurturing my creative side, a couple years ago she said she'd never actually seen me HAPPY until then.


Did you ever try a quilted purse? I think you are who answered about my little bunny purse...and maybe wanting to try a quilted purse.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hubby and I get a date night tonight! I’m so excited I don’t know what to do Oldest daughter is off work and kindly volunteered to watch son... this will be the first time I’ve left him home for more than a quick trip to the store... I think we are going to one of the casinos in SHREVEPORT for dinner out and a little entertainment))


Have fun!


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> I went crazy and bought more aquarium furniture that was to cute to resist...and cheap cheap. It'll make it easier to actually clean if I can just swap out clean furniture. So I'm good.


So you will be changing out the furniture the aquariums sit on?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, Opo is being lazy today. He hasn't come out yet.
> Opo got a gift from Vladimir yesterday in the mail!
> View attachment 277773


I'm going to try to send you a picture of a sign I painted on my front...this is to funny...but I like yours even better.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> So you will be changing out the furniture the aquariums sit on?


No just keep Arrows little hangouts similar but change out now and then. He doesn't seem to mind a small change of scenary.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to send you a picture of a sign I painted on my front...this is to funny...but I like yours even better.
> View attachment 277821


I meant to say my front door. One guy asked me if I had a Galapagos living in my house.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> No just keep Arrows little hangouts similar but change out now and then. He doesn't seem to mind a small change of scenary.


Those little changed probably keep Arrow from getting bored, too.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those little changed probably keep Arrow from getting bored, too.


Yes. He always comes out and gets familiar. Then he hangs out on a leaf. It's a little bit of work to keep a 5 gal.clean...but it's fun.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Did you ever try a quilted purse? I think you are who answered about my little bunny purse...and maybe wanting to try a quilted purse.


I haven't done it yet... I've been working on turtle enclosure plans upgrades. My boxie now has an "Olympic size" pool instead of a large plant saucer wading pool in her indoor enclosure.  Now I need to renovate the land part of her enclosure, as she lost some real estate when the new pool was installed. 

The mud turtles (Bold and Pinstripe) will be upgraded from their 20 long tank to a 40 breeder tank in the near future.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't done it yet... I've been working on turtle enclosure plans upgrades. My boxie now has an "Olympic size" pool instead of a large plant saucer wading pool in her indoor enclosure.  Now I need to renovate the land part of her enclosure, as she lost some real estate when the new pool was installed.
> 
> The mud turtles (Bold and Pinstripe) will be upgraded from their 20 long tank to a 40 breeder tank in the near future.


Sounds fun too. I've made 3 more bags. My son bought the stuff so I wound up stitching a quilted man bag for him. If you ever want the really simple pattern I'll get it to you.


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> No just keep Arrows little hangouts similar but change out now and then. He doesn't seem to mind a small change of scenary.


That does help a lot. Just don't do the mirror thing. But actually causes quite a bit of stress for a male betta.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> That does help a lot. Just don't do the mirror thing. But actually causes quite a bit of stress for a male betta.


Yes...but now I'm a wondering if he comes out to greet me because I wear blue stuff most of the time...and the little anti social physcopath actually hates me...


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Yes...but now I'm a wondering if he comes out to greet me because I wear blue stuff most of the time...and the little anti social physcopath actually hates me...


Lol they can have interesting personalities. But he probably sees you as the food god.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Lol they can have interesting personalities. But he probably sees you as the food god.


Arrow is so cute. He hangs out on the leaves and looks more like an animal then a fish. He eats only as much as he wants and won't eat the pellets or blood worms. His highness prefers the fish flakes...but the flakes can't have any black spots in them...whatever


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Arrow is so cute. He hangs out on the leaves and looks more like an animal then a fish. He eats only as much as he wants and won't eat the pellets or blood worms. His highness prefers the fish flakes...but the flakes can't have any black spots in them...whatever


Yes his highness is right lol. That's how they act. Like royalty. So I have always compared mine to emperors than Kings lol


----------



## Ben02

We are kind of stuck in Brighton today, most roads are blocked off due to the pride festival and parade.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> If I stand on the south side balcony of this, our accommodation, I get a signal
> View attachment 277778
> 
> 
> We made it [emoji4] The views are glorious.


Wow what a place!
Is it an old folly or did it have a purpose sometime in its past?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hubby and I get a date night tonight! I’m so excited I don’t know what to do Oldest daughter is off work and kindly volunteered to watch son... this will be the first time I’ve left him home for more than a quick trip to the store... I think we are going to one of the casinos in SHREVEPORT for dinner out and a little entertainment))


I hope you have a great time and make the most of your freedom!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Saturday all!
Another bright and sunny day here. 
My thoughts are with the people of Whaley Bridge in Derbyshire who still have the threat of the reservoir dam bursting and drowning their village. 
They have just had to evacuate and leave everything, although I think they are each being given 15 mins today to go back today and collect things.
There are severe weather warnings in place for them tomorrow so their nightmare is ongoing - absolutely dreadful for them.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Another bright and sunny day here.
> My thoughts are with the people of Whaley Bridge in.



I’ll add my prayers too! People, pets, & all involved..


----------



## EllieMay

So Date night went wonderfully well.. we went to the El Dorado casino. Hubby won $500 on the black jack table and I managed to break even on the video poker and slot machines... We ate dinner at a very nice restaurant in the casino called “The Vintage” . The menus actually had lights inside them! I ordered a 8oz filet mignon with potatoes agrautin 
and sautéed mushrooms. It was amazing! The kids did just fine and there were no horror stories when I got back home. I paid daughter well so I think she will be eager to send me off again...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to send you a picture of a sign I painted on my front...this is to funny...but I like yours even better.
> View attachment 277821


I like that sign. Gives me some ideas to make some. I like how you incorporated @.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I like the rusty affect, or is it just rusty?


It is affect. When my wife saw it. She said it's already rusted. Then she picked it up and noticed it was made that way. Lol


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> It is affect. When my wife saw it. She said it's already rusted. Then she picked it up and noticed it was made that way. Lol


The design works well then


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Saturday all!
> Another bright and sunny day here.
> My thoughts are with the people of Whaley Bridge in Derbyshire who still have the threat of the reservoir dam bursting and drowning their village.
> They have just had to evacuate and leave everything, although I think they are each being given 15 mins today to go back today and collect things.
> There are severe weather warnings in place for them tomorrow so their nightmare is ongoing - absolutely dreadful for them.


I'll add my prayers to EllieMay's prayers.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I like that sign. Gives me some ideas to make some. I like how you incorporated @.


I have a brand new steel hung front door ready for installing. But I don't wanna give up that sign. The comments are hilarious.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So Date night went wonderfully well.. we went to the El Dorado casino. Hubby won $500 on the black jack table and I managed to break even on the video poker and slot machines... We ate dinner at a very nice restaurant in the casino called “The Vintage” . The menus actually had lights inside them! I ordered a 8oz filet mignon with potatoes agrautin
> and sautéed mushrooms. It was amazing! The kids did just fine and there were no horror stories when I got back home. I paid daughter well so I think she will be eager to send me off again...


Sounds like a wonderfully free night out!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! I picked up a 25lb sack of Mazuri Aquatic Turtle Diet and separated it into individual, covered plastic tubs for the freezer. I washed my hands with Jergens Hand Soap. . . phew!. . . then vinegar water. . . and lastly lemon juice. My hands still smell fishy. Skunk would smell better!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! I picked up a 25lb sack of Mazuri Aquatic Turtle Diet and separated it into individual, covered plastic tubs for the freezer. I washed my hands with Jergens Hand Soap. . . phew!. . . then vinegar water. . . and lastly lemon juice. My hands still smell fishy. Skunk would smell better!


I know what you mean. The snuff we have to endure...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll add my prayers to EllieMay's prayers.


This sounds horrible. I hope it works out well for them. My prayers are with the residents of Derbyshire.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My prayers are with the victims of the El Paso shooting. Hope no members or your family were involved.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My prayers are with the victims of the El Paso shooting. Hope no members or your family were involved.


My prayers too then...so we have another mass shooting in the US? I haven't watched the news much today.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My prayers are with the victims of the El Paso shooting. Hope no members or your family were involved.



I haven’t watched the news [emoji21] But I can imagine the horrors that families must be going through. There is just no reason in the world . No justification. Can’t be too many prayers either!


----------



## Ben02

I got out the laurel and hardy box set yesterday from the garage, I started watching them when I was 8 with my dad. 8 years later I’m still laughing uncontrollably while watching them. Two comedy legends


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I haven’t watched the news [emoji21] But I can imagine the horrors that families must be going through. There is just no reason in the world . No justification. Can’t be too many prayers either!


Terribly sad and devastating for the families. My thoughts are with them all.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I got out the laurel and hardy box set yesterday from the garage, I started watching them when I was 8 with my dad. 8 years later I’m still laughing uncontrollably while watching them. Two comedy legends


Took me a minute to figure out what was a laurel and hardy box. I had forgotten about those 2. Gonna have to YouTube some footage.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I haven’t watched the news [emoji21] But I can imagine the horrors that families must be going through. There is just no reason in the world . No justification. Can’t be too many prayers either!


I don't know the answer either without getting to political. So I will keep praying.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Anyways on a lighter note! Good morning everyone!!!!!
I have been sitting here for a hr. watching Opo's morning ritual. He woke up with angry eyes but they have begun to soften.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just don't get the mind set of those who feel they have to shoot into crowds of people. When I see these stories on the news I always watch to the end hoping there will be some sort of explanation, but it seems the stories are never finished.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Anyways on a lighter note! Good morning everyone!!!!!
> I have been sitting here for a hr. watching Opo's morning ritual. He woke up with angry eyes but they have begun to soften.



Good morning Ray & Opo! 
I have seen those angry eyes in a couple of my hard-back friends. Apparently, I was late with breakfast!!!
[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I just don't get the mind set of those who feel they have to shoot into crowds of people. When I see these stories on the news I always watch to the end hoping there will be some sort of explanation, but it seems the stories are never finished.



I have wished a thousand times that I had been born in a different era! I think I could easily thrive in the 1800’s [emoji16]


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Took me a minute to figure out what was a laurel and hardy box. I had forgotten about those 2. Gonna have to YouTube some footage.


Do you not call a dvd set a “box set” over there? We have all the episodes on DVD


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Wow what a place!
> Is it an old folly or did it have a purpose sometime in its past?



It’s a folly that became a coastguard lookout and then became derelict before the Landmark Trust rescued it


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. We have walked MILES this weekend. About 10 miles each day. And the distance involved a lot of hill climbs and descents. We’re quite tired!

We have seen plenty of birds and butterflies. Also there are loads of Brown Hares (which are fairly uncommon in the UK). And we saw Roe Deer while out walking which was pretty special too. 

Sunset on Friday 



Some views over the last couple of days









Thatched cottages in the nearby village


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> My prayers are with the victims of the El Paso shooting. Hope no members or your family were involved.


What I can’t understand is what goes through people’s heads before they do things like this. I remember watching the news a few years ago on the same week of the Westminster bridge attack, the guy who did was a regular working guy with a family and he supported his local football team. It’s like someone flicked a switch in his head.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> What I can’t understand is what goes through people’s heads before they do things like this. I remember watching the news a few years ago on the same week of the Westminster bridge attack, the guy who did was a regular working guy with a family and he supported his local football team. It’s like someone flicked a switch in his head.


That happens sometimes... Whenever we get the mental health shortfalls resolved, there will be a much lower amount of violence out there.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> My prayers too then...so we have another mass shooting in the US? I haven't watched the news much today.


And another one today in Dayton Ohio. I think it's number 250 so far this year.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I got out the laurel and hardy box set yesterday from the garage, I started watching them when I was 8 with my dad. 8 years later I’m still laughing uncontrollably while watching them. Two comedy legends


Yes they are so funny... I like the Beverly hillbillies with Ellie May and all her critters too.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Do you not call a dvd set a “box set” over there? We have all the episodes on DVD


We don't call them a box set but I can't remember what we call a full set. Maybe we call it "you'll get the full recorded series on whatever hard copy you want"...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I've seen the term "box set" used in Florida. Often, there's an actual box that the DVD cases go into. I don't think we'd call it a boxed set if it came in a plastic or metal container, though.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> We don't call them a box set but I can't remember what we call a full set. Maybe we call it "you'll get the full recorded series on whatever hard copy you want"...


Bit of a mouth full but I guess that could work


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We have walked MILES this weekend. About 10 miles each day. And the distance involved a lot of hill climbs and descents. We’re quite tired!
> 
> We have seen plenty of birds and butterflies. Also there are loads of Brown Hares (which are fairly uncommon in the UK). And we saw Roe Deer while out walking which was pretty special too.
> 
> Sunset on Friday
> View attachment 277935
> 
> 
> Some views over the last couple of days
> View attachment 277936
> 
> View attachment 277937
> 
> View attachment 277939
> 
> View attachment 277940
> 
> 
> Thatched cottages in the nearby village
> View attachment 277938



Wow!!! You could publish your own landscapes calendar.. GORGEOUS


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes they are so funny... I like the Beverly hillbillies with Ellie May and all her critters too.



I love that show! granny is a hoot!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've seen the term "box set" used in Florida. Often, there's an actual box that the DVD cases go into. I don't think we'd call it a boxed set if it came in a plastic or metal container, though.



I’ve heard box set as well! I think “they” apply it to anything that is a full set.. ( records, movies, comics, etc...)


----------



## BentoNeko

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! I picked up a 25lb sack of Mazuri Aquatic Turtle Diet and separated it into individual, covered plastic tubs for the freezer. I washed my hands with Jergens Hand Soap. . . phew!. . . then vinegar water. . . and lastly lemon juice. My hands still smell fishy. Skunk would smell better!



Hello! Ive heard great things about you and that youve raised your fair share of eastern box babies? I was wondering if you could perhaps help me with mine. I fear she may be sick  I also am looking to update her enclosure and i was wondering if you could give me some tips to better her home life? I have yet to figure out messaging on this website xD


----------



## DE42

Just wanted to drop in this video. It's from earlier today when I was watching the hummingbirds feed in the rain.


----------



## Ben02

My nerves are all over the place this morning. I think Selma may be a little boy, she flashed what I believed to be a penis this morning. It soon went back in.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> My nerves are all over the place this morning. I think Selma may be a little boy, she flashed what I believed to be a penis this morning. It soon went back in.



It’s a once-seen-never-forgotten experience [emoji23] 

Expect to see it quite a bit for a while as Selma experiments with his new toy! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Just wanted to drop in this video. It's from earlier today when I was watching the hummingbirds feed in the rain.



Cool!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We have walked MILES this weekend. About 10 miles each day. And the distance involved a lot of hill climbs and descents. We’re quite tired!
> 
> We have seen plenty of birds and butterflies. Also there are loads of Brown Hares (which are fairly uncommon in the UK). And we saw Roe Deer while out walking which was pretty special too.
> 
> Sunset on Friday
> View attachment 277935
> 
> 
> Some views over the last couple of days
> View attachment 277936
> 
> View attachment 277937
> 
> View attachment 277939
> 
> View attachment 277940
> 
> 
> Thatched cottages in the nearby village
> View attachment 277938



@Moozillion I forgot to tag you for a postcard alert Bea!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> It’s a once-seen-never-forgotten experience [emoji23]
> 
> Expect to see it quite a bit for a while as Selma experiments with his new toy! [emoji23]


I wish someone took a picture of my face when I saw what was going on. I was expecting another year before something like that happened 

She seems a little distracted today, charging around. She’s eaten a couple dandelions. I’m still in shock


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> I wish someone took a picture of my face when I saw what was going on. I was expecting another year before something like that happened
> 
> She seems a little distracted today, charging around. She’s eaten a couple dandelions. I’m still in shock


I guess that puts you on notice now, for the other two...


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> I guess that puts you on notice now, for the other two...


I’m confident Patty is female, but Marge..... I’m not sure. She’s absolutely bonkers


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We have walked MILES this weekend. About 10 miles each day. And the distance involved a lot of hill climbs and descents. We’re quite tired!
> 
> We have seen plenty of birds and butterflies. Also there are loads of Brown Hares (which are fairly uncommon in the UK). And we saw Roe Deer while out walking which was pretty special too.
> 
> Sunset on Friday
> View attachment 277935
> 
> 
> Some views over the last couple of days
> View attachment 277936
> 
> View attachment 277937
> 
> View attachment 277939
> 
> View attachment 277940
> 
> 
> Thatched cottages in the nearby village
> View attachment 277938


It certainly is a beautiful part of the UK.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> And another one today in Dayton Ohio. I think it's number 250 so far this year.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Just wanted to drop in this video. It's from earlier today when I was watching the hummingbirds feed in the rain.


Wow that is wonderful!
We don't have humming birds in the UK


----------



## Lyn W

BentoNeko said:


> Hello! Ive heard great things about you and that youve raised your fair share of eastern box babies? I was wondering if you could perhaps help me with mine. I fear she may be sick  I also am looking to update her enclosure and i was wondering if you could give me some tips to better her home life? I have yet to figure out messaging on this website xD


Hi, yes Yvonne is definitely the one to help you and she may guide you through starting your own thread.
She is also an administrator of the forum so she may redirect your message to the right threads
Meanwhile have you looked for the caresheet in the species section?
I use a laptop so can't help with using the forum on a mobile.
I hope your little one is OK.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Just wanted to drop in this video. It's from earlier today when I was watching the hummingbirds feed in the rain.



I love watching them. They have big personalities to be so small [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> My nerves are all over the place this morning. I think Selma may be a little boy, she flashed what I believed to be a penis this morning. It soon went back in.



Lol! I know it’s disturbing.... but after the initial shock, it’s kinda funny! And now you know for CERTAIN just what you’ve got... Selmer maybe???? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Lol! I know it’s disturbing.... but after the initial shock, it’s kinda funny! And now you know for CERTAIN just what you’ve got... Selmer maybe???? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I might use that name, someone also suggested “Selmo”. I’m going to think of a male name that starts with S as I have a little sign on the door with their initials on


----------



## Blackdog1714

Stanislas- It is Stan Wawrinkas real first name


----------



## Ben02

@EllieMay ive chosen the name you suggested as it’s similar to the original name and they both sound the same with my southern English accent


----------



## Kristoff

Good morning, roommates! Or I should say mornooning, of course, to account for all the CDR time zones! [emoji23] I’ve been planning to write a substantial update about our move, but that intention just resulted in my postponing posting entirely. So, no substantial update. Just greetings from the second coldest capital in the world! Which is currently pretty warm at 29 C / 84.2 F later today. Missed you all!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I might use that name, someone also suggested “Selmo”. I’m going to think of a male name that starts with S as I have a little sign on the door with their initials on



Selwyn.

Sylvester


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Or I should say mornooning, of course, to account for all the CDR time zones! [emoji23] I’ve been planning to write a substantial update about our move, but that intention just resulted in my postponing posting entirely. So, no substantial update. Just greetings from the second coldest capital in the world! Which is currently pretty warm at 29 C / 84.2 F later today. Missed you all!!



Hi Lena

Good to not see you back in the CDR and I am glad you have finally found the Canadian entrance. Talking of which where has Olivier been of late? @Reptilony?


----------



## JoesMum

We are home. Still a bit stiff after the weekend’s walking. But we’ll recover


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Selwyn.
> 
> Sylvester


Those are good names aswell


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lena
> 
> Good to not see you back in the CDR and I am glad you have finally found the Canadian entrance. Talking of which where has Olivier been of late? @Reptilony?


He’s still active on the forum.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Or I should say mornooning, of course, to account for all the CDR time zones! [emoji23] I’ve been planning to write a substantial update about our move, but that intention just resulted in my postponing posting entirely. So, no substantial update. Just greetings from the second coldest capital in the world! Which is currently pretty warm at 29 C / 84.2 F later today. Missed you all!!


Welcome back Lena! We've missed you but appreciate you've had quite a lot on your plate lately - which may be a bit of an understatement!!! Looking forward to seeing pics when you're settled and have time!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I’ve heard box set as well! I think “they” apply it to anything that is a full set.. ( records, movies, comics, etc...)


I've seen the full set of DVDs referred to as a 'boxed set.'


----------



## Yvonne G

BentoNeko said:


> Hello! Ive heard great things about you and that youve raised your fair share of eastern box babies? I was wondering if you could perhaps help me with mine. I fear she may be sick  I also am looking to update her enclosure and i was wondering if you could give me some tips to better her home life? I have yet to figure out messaging on this website xD


It's probably best if you start a thread in the box turtle section. There are many more members with box turtle knowledge than I, and you'll get a whole bunch of help that way. Just go to "American Box Turtles" section and click on "Post new thread". Then give us as much information as you can about how the turtle is acting, his enclosure and what you feed it. I'll be looking for your thread, and I'll give you all the help I can.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Just wanted to drop in this video. It's from earlier today when I was watching the hummingbirds feed in the rain.


My goodness! I've seen two or three at a time, but you have a whole swarm!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Or I should say mornooning, of course, to account for all the CDR time zones! [emoji23] I’ve been planning to write a substantial update about our move, but that intention just resulted in my postponing posting entirely. So, no substantial update. Just greetings from the second coldest capital in the world! Which is currently pretty warm at 29 C / 84.2 F later today. Missed you all!!


Oh man! So glad to have you back here. We don't need an update if that's what's been keeping you away. You'll get around to it eventually!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Those are good names aswell


I would just keep Selma. Who says names have to be gender specific?


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I would just keep Selma. Who says names have to be gender specific?


That’s a very good point Yvonne, I might just do that


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> We are home. Still a bit stiff after the weekend’s walking. But we’ll recover



You did some impressive walking, Linda! A glass of wine is in order? [emoji485]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I would just keep Selma. Who says names have to be gender specific?



It’s not like we don’t know a boy Lola and a girl Julio [emoji23]


----------



## DE42

Yvonne G said:


> My goodness! I've seen two or three at a time, but you have a whole swarm!!!!!


They must we have tried to count is around 25. But it's hard to be sure when you have that many lol.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I would just keep Selma. Who says names have to be gender specific?


Not me and Lola!!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> Wow that is wonderful!
> We don't have humming birds in the UK


You don't? I thought they lived about everywhere.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Lena! We've missed you but appreciate you've had quite a lot on your plate lately - which may be a bit of an understatement!!! Looking forward to seeing pics when you're settled and have time!



Yep, getting plates was among those things... [emoji23]

And, because we had nothing to do at all, we adopted a beautiful elderly dog for a few days while her family is away. 




She’s leaving tonight. I was super happy when she arrived — and super happy now that no one will whine in my face tomorrow morning because it happens to be past 7. The double joy of dog-sitting. [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> You did some impressive walking, Linda! A glass of wine is in order? [emoji485]


Welcome back @Kristoff


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> You don't? I thought they lived about everywhere.


I don't think our climate would suit them. 
Maybe they have them in zoos but not in the wild.


----------



## DE42

Good morning,day, afternoon everyone. I hope everyone here is having a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Yep, getting plates was among those things... [emoji23]
> 
> And, because we had nothing to do at all, we adopted a beautiful elderly dog for a few days while her family is away.
> 
> View attachment 277976
> 
> 
> She’s leaving tonight. I was super happy when she arrived — and super happy now that no one will whine in my face tomorrow morning because it happens to be past 7. The double joy of dog-sitting. [emoji23]


Aw she's lovely - maybe not at 7 30 in the morning though!!
A good way to get to know the neighbours though!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Welcome back @Kristoff



Hi Ben! I’m finally done moving to another corner of the CDR. I think the Wool Spider (if she exists) abandoned this corner a long time ago, but it required a lot of dusting. Do you still climb fences to get juicier dandelions on the other side?


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> I don't think our climate would suit them.
> Maybe they have them in zoos but not in the wild.


I know the ruby-throated hummingbird that you have mostly around here has a migration path that goes all the way from Mexico into Canada encompassing almost all of the United States except part of the Southwest desert climates.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Aw she's lovely - maybe not at 7 30 in the morning though!!
> A good way to get to know the neighbours though!



Were my intentions that transparent? [emoji23] It seems like a lovely neighborhood, though we do have an “eccentric” neighbour in the back... Speaking of which, hope there’s no news from yours?? 

How’s your foot?


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> Good morning,day, afternoon everyone. I hope everyone here is having a good day.
> View attachment 277977


Hi Dan all good here thanks, hope you have a good day too.


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ben! I’m finally done moving to another corner of the CDR. I think the Wool Spider (if she exists) abandoned this corner a long time ago, but it required a lot of dusting. Do you still climb fences to get juicier dandelions on the other side?


Unfortunately that area no longer has quality dandelions, they are all grey and dead looking. I’ve found another spot but I have to go through nettles to get to them. It’s never easy


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Were my intentions that transparent? [emoji23] It seems like a lovely neighborhood, though we do have an “eccentric” neighbour in the back... Speaking of which, hope there’s no news from yours??
> 
> How’s your foot?


Foot fine - thanks Lena - just waiting for an appointment to see a knee specialist, but bearing up!
Neighbours away this week so all quiet on the western front.
They have been draining a washing machine into a soak away drain which has started to flood my garden, but once I know that for sure I'm going to get the water company to sort it out. I have been house hunting and went to look at a bungalow, so may be on the move myself sometime in the future.


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Unfortunately that area no longer has quality dandelions, they are all grey and dead looking. I’ve found another spot but I have to go through nettles to get to them. It’s never easy



For the love of torts! [emoji173]️ 

Nettles are great with eggs for breakfast. Not kidding. You might forage them for yourself. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Foot fine - thanks Lena - just waiting for an appointment to see a knee specialist, but bearing up!
> Neighbours away this week so all quiet on the western front.
> They have been draining a washing machine into a soak away drain which has started to flood my garden, but once I know that for sure I'm going to get the water company to sort it out. I have been house hunting and went to look at a bungalow, so may be on the move myself sometime in the future.



Was it a Lola-friendly bungalow? Good luck finding something you like, with adequate people, at the minimum, for neighbours!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Was it a Lola-friendly bungalow? Good luck finding something you like, with adequate people, at the minimum, for neighbours!


Thanks Lena.
It had a very Lola friendly garden but would need a conservatory added for his accommodation.
Detached bungalow with only neighbours on one side. School to the right and cricket club grounds to the rear.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> That’s a very good point Yvonne, I might just do that



You would be following in good footsteps. Lyn’s Lola is male after all [emoji4]


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> @EllieMay ive chosen the name you suggested as it’s similar to the original name and they both sound the same with my southern English accent



Lol!! Now I’m just honored [emoji8]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Or I should say mornooning, of course, to account for all the CDR time zones! [emoji23] I’ve been planning to write a substantial update about our move, but that intention just resulted in my postponing posting entirely. So, no substantial update. Just greetings from the second coldest capital in the world! Which is currently pretty warm at 29 C / 84.2 F later today. Missed you all!!



YAYYYYY LENA IS BACK!! We have missed you.. I hope you and the family are comfortably settled now!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Unfortunately that area no longer has quality dandelions, they are all grey and dead looking. I’ve found another spot but I have to go through nettles to get to them. It’s never easy


If you can stand it, nettles are edible too.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> Good morning,day, afternoon everyone. I hope everyone here is having a good day.
> View attachment 277977



And I’m saving that one!!!


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> If you can stand it, nettles are edible too.


Do you have to wait for them to wilt first?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> If you can stand it, nettles are edible too.



SNAP’ish! [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> YAYYYYY LENA IS BACK!! We have missed you.. I hope you and the family are comfortably settled now!



Thank you, Heather! How are you and yours? [emoji173]️


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> For the love of torts! [emoji173]️
> 
> Nettles are great with eggs for breakfast. Not kidding. You might forage them for yourself. [emoji23]


Can torts eat them? Ill give one a try


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> You don't? I thought they lived about everywhere.



There are no wild hummingbirds in Europe!

They are only native to the North and South American continents. You won’t find them wild anywhere else.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> There are no wild hummingbirds in Europe!
> 
> They are only native to the North and South American continents. You won’t find them wild anywhere else.


That's one of those things we do take for granted here.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! @Kristoff Lena's BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok...baaaaaack from a long weekend of kayaking. Friday afternoon paddle, all day Saturday, all day Sunday, and I paddled a protected Marsh on my own this morning before driving home.

Time to catch up on TFO, then look at some pix!

Where i was this morning.

Hope everyone survived their weekends too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've seen the term "box set" used in Florida. Often, there's an actual box that the DVD cases go into. I don't think we'd call it a boxed set if it came in a plastic or metal container, though.



Yes....we have many “box sets” of DVDs/shows. We watch the Office over n over.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good morning, roommates! Or I should say mornooning, of course, to account for all the CDR time zones! [emoji23] I’ve been planning to write a substantial update about our move, but that intention just resulted in my postponing posting entirely. So, no substantial update. Just greetings from the second coldest capital in the world! Which is currently pretty warm at 29 C / 84.2 F later today. Missed you all!!



Welcome BAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> There are no wild hummingbirds in Europe!
> 
> They are only native to the North and South American continents. You won’t find them wild anywhere else.


Interesting. I did not know that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Do you have to wait for them to wilt first?



I’m sure you found this already - 

*Cook*, stirring frequently, until the *nettles* are tender, about 2 minutes for blanched *nettles* and a few minutes longer for raw *nettles*. If sautéeing raw *nettles*, make sure to keep the heat high so the liquid they throw off as they *cook* evaporates quickly. Sprinkle with salt to taste and serve immediately.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok - caught up - i think.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol! I know it’s disturbing.... but after the initial shock, it’s kinda funny! And now you know for CERTAIN just what you’ve got... Selmer maybe???? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I know...it happened to me. I'll never forget that day.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hi Ben! I’m finally done moving to another corner of the CDR. I think the Wool Spider (if she exists) abandoned this corner a long time ago, but it required a lot of dusting. Do you still climb fences to get juicier dandelions on the other side?


Hello...I'm so glad to not see you yet see you again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Ray & Opo!
> I have seen those angry eyes in a couple of my hard-back friends. Apparently, I was late with breakfast!!!
> [emoji23]


Sat. and Sun. were rainy and 77°. Opo was not happy. Just looked out from his hide and would not come out eat anything after breakfast. Today it warmed up but I had a doctor's app. So when I got home I put him in the pool. He stayed in the same spot for over an hr. Finally did his duty and I took him out. He grazed back to the porch, walked in nibbled on some mustard greens. To my surprise after a few bites he went to his hide. At first I was confused but then looked at my clock. It was the 4:30 which is bedtime.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> @Moozillion I forgot to tag you for a postcard alert Bea!


Thank you!!!!!
I saw this, and followed it back to the postcard! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> They must we have tried to count is around 25. But it's hard to be sure when you have that many lol.


That's what I love about zebra finches. They fly pretty much like hummingbirds. I really love when my finches are singing their songs. I thought I had 50. It was probably closer to 20. Both species fly so fast it's impossible to count them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Do you not call a dvd set a “box set” over there? We have all the episodes on DVD


Everyone I know on this side of the pond. Calls it a DVD or DVD player. 
I think I will start using box set and see what happens


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, Heather! How are you and yours? [emoji173]️



We are so typical) takin the bad with good... every day is gift [emoji307]


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> That's what I love about zebra finches. They fly pretty much like hummingbirds. I really love when my finches are singing their songs. I thought I had 50. It was probably closer to 20. Both species fly so fast it's impossible to count them.


You should get a video of them if you can. I'd love to see them. 
I think you can buy those at PetSmart here lol.


----------



## DE42

I don't post a lot of my other dogs. So this is Sparky. This was taken last night.


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> You should get a video of them if you can. I'd love to see them.
> I think you can buy those at PetSmart here lol.


I have a video but I'd have to find it on one of my little micro thingys. Mine are around 12 years oldy but goodies. I love to hear them talking amongst themselves.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We are so typical) takin the bad with good... every day is gift [emoji307]


Amen.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Sat. and Sun. were rainy and 77°. Opo was not happy. Just looked out from his hide and would not come out eat anything after breakfast. Today it warmed up but I had a doctor's app. So when I got home I put him in the pool. He stayed in the same spot for over an hr. Finally did his duty and I took him out. He grazed back to the porch, walked in nibbled on some mustard greens. To my surprise after a few bites he went to his hide. At first I was confused but then looked at my clock. It was the 4:30 which is bedtime.
> View attachment 277999


Even the tortoises in Florida take advantage of the early bird special?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I have a video but I'd have to find it on one of my little micro thingys. Mine are around 12 years oldy but goodies. I love to hear them talking amongst themselves.


I have to tell you this. A pair needs at least a 5ft flight path in their cage horizontally...and all kinds of little basket nesting boxes, bird baths...etc etc etc. Next thing you know there's a ton of babies...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Even the tortoises in Florida take advantage of the early bird special?


So true! Took my wife to a late lunch today.But we still beat the early birds.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> I don't post a lot of my other dogs. So this is Sparky. This was taken last night.
> View attachment 278000


Handsome fellow! They're always so adorable when they sleep!


----------



## BentoNeko

Yvonne G said:


> It's probably best if you start a thread in the box turtle section. There are many more members with box turtle knowledge than I, and you'll get a whole bunch of help that way. Just go to "American Box Turtles" section and click on "Post new thread". Then give us as much information as you can about how the turtle is acting, his enclosure and what you feed it. I'll be looking for your thread, and I'll give you all the help I can.



Alrighty! Ill make a detailed thread! Thanks so much x)


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's one of those things we do take for granted here.





DE42 said:


> Interesting. I did not know that.





You shouldn’t be surprised. It’s like a South African being surprised there are no elephants roaming in North America in the wild.

The oceans have had a massive impact on wildlife distribution. It’s safer to assume those on other continents don’t have your wildlife. 

Birds are the exception... they can fly! However very little ones like hummingbirds need to fly over land to migrate so that they can feed. They couldn’t cross an ocean. They have also evolved to feed from specific plants that only grow on the American continents.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. No rest for the wicked. I’m off to feed baby birds


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Everyone I know on this side of the pond. Calls it a DVD or DVD player.
> I think I will start using box set and see what happens



I’m referring and thinking more about the actual printed cardboard type box that holds the 10 or so DVDs all neat and tidy. Not the actual device itself.


----------



## Ben02

Haven’t seen Selmer/Selma’s manhood today. I though he was getting it out but it was just a poop. False alarm


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I don't post a lot of my other dogs. So this is Sparky. This was taken last night.
> View attachment 278000


That's Sparky - spark out!!
He looks very comfortable.
Is that a tracker on his collar?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Up and out early.. got a dr appointment to discuss treatment options for my shoulder & neck. The final diagnosis was a shoulder tendinopathy...it is a degenerative problem in the tendons. The injection they gave helped amazingly but unfortunately not lasting results.. Regardless, it’s not bothering me as bad as it was a few weeks ago. Anywho.... then off to work
Oh yes, George and Piper say hello!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Up and out early.. got a dr appointment to discuss treatment options for my shoulder & neck. The final diagnosis was a shoulder tendinopathy...it is a degenerative problem in the tendons. The injection they gave helped amazingly but unfortunately not lasting results.. Regardless, it’s not bothering me as bad as it was a few weeks ago. Anywho.... then off to work
> Oh yes, George and Piper say hello!
> View attachment 278006


Good morning George and Piper!
Seems they like to start the day with a coffee too!
Good luck with your appointment Heather, hope they can offer you some longer lasting pain relief.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Tuesday!
It's breezier and cooler here and we've had some much needed rain - more forecast for the weekend with strong winds.
Lola is having a funny 5 mins with his play tunnel - stomping through, around and under it. I think he's decided it's an intruder in his space today, even though its been there a couple of years. Maybe he just wants to rearrange his furniture.
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Up and out early.. got a dr appointment to discuss treatment options for my shoulder & neck. The final diagnosis was a shoulder tendinopathy...it is a degenerative problem in the tendons. The injection they gave helped amazingly but unfortunately not lasting results.. Regardless, it’s not bothering me as bad as it was a few weeks ago. Anywho.... then off to work
> Oh yes, George and Piper say hello!
> View attachment 278006


George and Piper are adorable!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Everyone I know on this side of the pond. Calls it a DVD or DVD player.
> I think I will start using box set and see what happens


Ok I think @Maro2Bear set me straight. Box set is all the DVDs of episodes of laurel and hardy. I have a box set of all the Rocky DVDs. A gift from my son's.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Up and out early.. got a dr appointment to discuss treatment options for my shoulder & neck. The final diagnosis was a shoulder tendinopathy...it is a degenerative problem in the tendons. The injection they gave helped amazingly but unfortunately not lasting results.. Regardless, it’s not bothering me as bad as it was a few weeks ago. Anywho.... then off to work
> Oh yes, George and Piper say hello!
> View attachment 278006


Hope you feel better. My wife will be going in for injections in her spine in the neck area.(damage from the accident) The last injections lasted for over a year. I need to go in and have them also but I am waiting till I can't stand the pain anymore. It's been over a year for me also. 
Take it easy for awhile. You deserve to!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone! Sitting here for the last hr waiting for Opo to peek out his head.
Sleeping late today. Nothing planned today so I think I will pamper Opo..


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday!
> It's breezier and cooler here and we've had some much needed rain - more forecast for the weekend with strong winds.
> Lola is having a funny 5 mins with his play tunnel - stomping through, around and under it. I think he's decided it's an intruder in his space today, even though its been there a couple of years. Maybe he just wants to rearrange his furniture.
> Hope everyone has a good day!



I think I’m going to borrow your idea. I’d like to see if my little sullies would enjoy a play tunnel Enjoy your breezy day Lyn!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> George and Piper are adorable!



I love them much... they are a Comedy waiting to happen [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you feel better. My wife will be going in for injections in her spine in the neck area.(damage from the accident) The last injections lasted for over a year. I need to go in and have them also but I am waiting till I can't stand the pain anymore. It's been over a year for me also.
> Take it easy for awhile. You deserve to!



Thanks Ray! I think y’all are much more deserving than me... I guess my issues are just payback for reckless things I “might” have done in younger years Hope all goes well for wifey’s injections [emoji22]


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone! Sitting here for the last hr waiting for Opo to peek out his head.
> Sleeping late today. Nothing planned today so I think I will pamper Opo..


Lucky Opo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning and happy Tuesday! I'll be glad when NCIS comes back to TV. (Tuesdays at 8p)


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning and happy Tuesday! I'll be glad when NCIS comes back to TV. (Tuesdays at 8p)


Does Misty watch it with you?


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you feel better. My wife will be going in for injections in her spine in the neck area.(damage from the accident) The last injections lasted for over a year. I need to go in and have them also but I am waiting till I can't stand the pain anymore. It's been over a year for me also.
> Take it easy for awhile. You deserve to!


I didn’t realise your wife was in the accident aswell, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone! Sitting here for the last hr waiting for Opo to peek out his head.
> Sleeping late today. Nothing planned today so I think I will pamper Opo..



Yep..our Sully is out parked under our shady Fig & Weed bush. Nice and cool until the outside oven starts to bake everything. It’s been both hot and dry. Everyone’s lawns are browning out, leaves are falling.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. No rest for the wicked. I’m off to feed baby birds


I'm jealous...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday!
> It's breezier and cooler here and we've had some much needed rain - more forecast for the weekend with strong winds.
> Lola is having a funny 5 mins with his play tunnel - stomping through, around and under it. I think he's decided it's an intruder in his space today, even though its been there a couple of years. Maybe he just wants to rearrange his furniture.
> Hope everyone has a good day!


Well...It does take awhile for them to decide what they think. Lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Up and out early.. got a dr appointment to discuss treatment options for my shoulder & neck. The final diagnosis was a shoulder tendinopathy...it is a degenerative problem in the tendons. The injection they gave helped amazingly but unfortunately not lasting results.. Regardless, it’s not bothering me as bad as it was a few weeks ago. Anywho.... then off to work
> Oh yes, George and Piper say hello!
> View attachment 278006


George and Piper are so cute having their morning coffee with you. If I was recuperating I would want 2 little buddies like that in the morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings All. Unpacked everything from the long kayaking wekend and did some gardening and started to look at my photos. Captured some great sunrises and sunsets. It helped that we had great weather!


----------



## DE42

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All. Unpacked everything from the long kayaking wekend and did some gardening and started to look at my photos. Captured some great sunrises and sunsets. It helped that we had great weather!
> 
> View attachment 278030


Beautiful!!


----------



## DE42

Lyn W said:


> That's Sparky - spark out!!
> He looks very comfortable.
> Is that a tracker on his collar?


It's one of the petsafe collars. Goes with the undergound fence.


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> You shouldn’t be surprised. It’s like a South African being surprised there are no elephants roaming in North America in the wild.
> 
> The oceans have had a massive impact on wildlife distribution. It’s safer to assume those on other continents don’t have your wildlife.
> 
> Birds are the exception... they can fly! However very little ones like hummingbirds need to fly over land to migrate so that they can feed. They couldn’t cross an ocean. They have also evolved to feed from specific plants that only grow on the American continents.


I'm sorry if you feel I seemed sarcastic or ignorant. I know very little about birds and had never looked into it. Many animals have relatives that live on other continents but before I make I comment I will check next time. 

Interesting though millions of years ago it looks as though there was such a thing in Europe. I guess they died out at some point as nature favored other species. 
https://www.audubon.org/news/the-origins-hummingbirds-are-still-major-mystery


----------



## Maro2Bear

We loaded our kayaks onto this ferry for the hour long ride from Maryland’s Eastern shore to our weekend getaway on Smith Island.


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry if you feel I seemed sarcastic or ignorant. I know very little about birds and had never looked into it. Many animals have relatives that live on other continents but before I make I comment I will check next time.
> 
> Interesting though millions of years ago it looks as though there was such a thing in Europe. I guess they died out at some point as nature favored other species.
> https://www.audubon.org/news/the-origins-hummingbirds-are-still-major-mystery


Very interesting - I didn't know they were related to swifts either.
It could be all change again in another few millions of years with the climate change going on - that's if we still have a planet left by then!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All. Unpacked everything from the long kayaking wekend and did some gardening and started to look at my photos. Captured some great sunrises and sunsets. It helped that we had great weather!
> 
> View attachment 278030


That is a lovely pic - makes me feel that I could step out onto the pier and walk to the end of it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning and happy Tuesday! I'll be glad when NCIS comes back to TV. (Tuesdays at 8p)


I agree! We love that series


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I didn’t realise your wife was in the accident aswell, hope everything goes well.


Yes she was actually driving. Fractured vertebraes in her neck and scapula. Cut on her arm and a head injury. I think she got the worst end of the deal because she remembers every role of the truck. From what I can figure out is I can't remember from about 2 weeks before the accident. I don't even remember going fishing with my neighbor.Many other things I can't remember during that time.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes she was actually driving. Fractured vertebraes in her neck and scapula. Cut on her arm and a head injury. I think she got the worst end of the deal because she remembers every role of the truck. From what I can figure out is I can't remember from about 2 weeks before the accident. I don't even remember going fishing with my neighbor.Many other things I can't remember during that time.


I’m sorry this happened to you both Ray. I can see that Opo has brought a lot of joy to you both, moving furniture and the like.


----------



## Reptilony




----------



## Maro2Bear

Not only did we have wonderful weather, but the sun and rain gods must have been energized while they produced this gorgeous rainbow. First rainbow ive seen during a paddle.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I’m sorry this happened to you both Ray. I can see that Opo has brought a lot of joy to you both, moving furniture and the like.


He sure has. The last few days in the morning .I let him in the yard he grazes for about an hour. When he is done he walks back into the porch nibbles on some food. Then goes back to bed. Afternoon he goes back outside grazes then I put him in the pool. Again today he basked in the pool for a hr then did his duty. Took him out washed him down and he grazed back to the porch nibbled on some food and went back to the hide. This is the 2nd day for this routine. I hope it stays this way. It makes it easier on me having to chase him from going to the neighbor's, picking him up with one hand and holding him against my chest to bring him in.
He is almost getting to big for me to do that. Soon if I have to pick him up I will have to put my prosthetic arm on.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Not only did we have wonderful weather, but the sun and rain gods must have been energized while they produced this gorgeous rainbow. First rainbow ive seen during a paddle.
> 
> View attachment 278035
> 
> 
> View attachment 278036


Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that is beautiful!



Thanks Ray. All i did was snap the pix!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> He sure has. The last few days in the morning .I let him in the yard he grazes for about an hour. When he is done he walks back into the porch nibbles on some food. Then goes back to bed. Afternoon he goes back outside grazes then I put him in the pool. Again today he basked in the pool for a hr then did his duty. Took him out washed him down and he grazed back to the porch nibbled on some food and went back to the hide. This is the 2nd day for this routine. I hope it stays this way. It makes it easier on me having to chase him from going to the neighbor's, picking him up with one hand and holding him against my chest to bring him in.
> He is almost getting to big for me to do that. Soon if I have to pick him up I will have to put my prosthetic arm on.


Maybe you could build the "little darling" a wagon...sometimes they like our idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> View attachment 278034


Hello. Glad to somewhat see you. I was wondering where you went.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Does Misty watch it with you?


Misty is always by my side, but she's never developed a taste for watching TV.



Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings All. Unpacked everything from the long kayaking wekend and did some gardening and started to look at my photos. Captured some great sunrises and sunsets. It helped that we had great weather!
> 
> View attachment 278030


Your pictures are always a treat.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> He sure has. The last few days in the morning .I let him in the yard he grazes for about an hour. When he is done he walks back into the porch nibbles on some food. Then goes back to bed. Afternoon he goes back outside grazes then I put him in the pool. Again today he basked in the pool for a hr then did his duty. Took him out washed him down and he grazed back to the porch nibbled on some food and went back to the hide. This is the 2nd day for this routine. I hope it stays this way. It makes it easier on me having to chase him from going to the neighbor's, picking him up with one hand and holding him against my chest to bring him in.
> He is almost getting to big for me to do that. Soon if I have to pick him up I will have to put my prosthetic arm on.


Do the neighbours mind him?


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> View attachment 278034


That is.....weird


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kaysking/Smith Island: while we waited on others to get up and go, my room mate and I decided to get out early to enjoy the stillness. Like glass -


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Hi Lena
> 
> Good to not see you back in the CDR and I am glad you have finally found the Canadian entrance. Talking of which where has Olivier been of late? @Reptilony?



Hi everyone! Im very busy this summer with my student job, now I gotta go scare the goose’s! So Lena has arrived in Canada eh? I wonder where she and her husband decided to live! Hopefully in Québec!! hehe : )


----------



## Reptilony

Chicken invaders


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Do the neighbours mind him?


No they like him. They don't mind if he goes in their yard. I have asked if they use fertilizer. Which I knew the answer because they don't mow the grass to often. 
I just don't want Opo to get used to going there. Then Opo might not like it when I put a fence up. Plus I can't get him in my wheelchair. I would get stuck.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone! Last night I got a alert on my phone that there was movement on the porch. I looked at the cam and saw 2 shady looking tortoises trading some mazuri for Opo's mustard greens and bok choy. I didn't realize Opo had that bad of addiction to mazuri. I guess it might be rehab time. 
I couldn't identify the torts because they both had hoodies on.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Last night I got a alert on my phone that there was movement on the porch. I looked at the cam and saw 2 shady looking tortoises trading some mazuri for Opo's mustard greens and bok choy. I didn't realize Opo had that bad of addiction to mazuri. I guess it might be rehab time.
> I couldn't identify the torts because they both had hoodies on.


Hahahahaha! That's great!  Are you sure they were wearing hoodies? Or were they wearing helmets?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Reptilony said:


> View attachment 278058
> 
> Chicken invaders


I don't know about chickens...but dealing with Canada geese can be nerve-wracking!  They are downright formidable during nesting season.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Last night I got a alert on my phone that there was movement on the porch. I looked at the cam and saw 2 shady looking tortoises trading some mazuri for Opo's mustard greens and bok choy. I didn't realize Opo had that bad of addiction to mazuri. I guess it might be rehab time.
> I couldn't identify the torts because they both had hoodies on.


You need to locate the dealer Ray


----------



## Ben02

Selma is getting his “new toy” out every day now, it seems to give him an energy kick. He waves it a bit which I find funny.


----------



## Reptilony

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know about chickens...but dealing with Canada geese can be nerve-wracking!  They are downright formidable during nesting season.



Yes they show me their tongues and hiss at me if I approach their babies too much!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know about chickens...but dealing with Canada geese can be nerve-wracking!  They are downright formidable during nesting season.



And downright messy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> And downright messy!


Years ago we had a grey toulouse goose. His name was Baby Huey because when he was an ungainly adolescent he looked pretty much like that cartoon character. He was a lot of fun to have, but could be pretty mean to little children. And nothing smells worse than goose poop. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Yes they show me their tongues and hiss at me if I approach their babies too much!



I used to be part of a group that ringed Canada Geese in Yorkshire to study their moult migration. Soon after the goslings hatch, the adults moult and can’t fly. They tend to cluster on lakes. As a kayaker, I was part of a team that would be like sheepdogs and herd the geese from the lake into a pen. We could then take the birds from the pen and ring them. The kayakers had the advantage in that our buoyancy aids protected us from scrabbling feet. A tight hold was required just behind the head to stop the beak doing damage to you as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Years ago we had a grey toulouse goose. His name was Baby Huey because when he was an ungainly adolescent he looked pretty much like that cartoon character. He was a lot of fun to have, but could be pretty mean to little children. And nothing smells worse than goose poop. Ah, the good old days.



Actually gull poop smells far worse  Try walking a sea cliff and the smell of decaying fish is awful!

At the rescue, I would much rather clean out the geese than the gulls. The smells are better and gulls just want to kill you [emoji16]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hahahahaha! That's great!  Are you sure they were wearing hoodies? Or were they wearing helmets?


That's a good question. I will have to study the video.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> You need to locate the dealer Ray


I thought I lived in a good neighborhood. Might have to get law enforcement involved.


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Kayaking/Smith Island: *Did I mention that we paddled up to and through a Brown Pelican rookery? Not sure how many thousand we saw... from babies to adults to juveniles. It was pretty amazing. 

Some pretty cool shots, up close and personal.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> I thought I lived in a good neighborhood. Might have to get law enforcement involved.


I’m afraid the law enforcement don’t have the man power to deal with a tort posse. Your dealing with the Mazuri sniffers after all. I’m having too much fun with this


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> He sure has. The last few days in the morning .I let him in the yard he grazes for about an hour. When he is done he walks back into the porch nibbles on some food. Then goes back to bed. Afternoon he goes back outside grazes then I put him in the pool. Again today he basked in the pool for a hr then did his duty. Took him out washed him down and he grazed back to the porch nibbled on some food and went back to the hide. This is the 2nd day for this routine. I hope it stays this way. It makes it easier on me having to chase him from going to the neighbor's, picking him up with one hand and holding him against my chest to bring him in.
> He is almost getting to big for me to do that. Soon if I have to pick him up I will have to put my prosthetic arm on.


He can get out of the lovely enclosure you made him?
Where there's a tort there's a way!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> No they like him. They don't mind if he goes in their yard. I have asked if they use fertilizer. Which I knew the answer because they don't mow the grass to often.
> I just don't want Opo to get used to going there. Then Opo might not like it when I put a fence up. Plus I can't get him in my wheelchair. I would get stuck.


Can he get out of their garden? He may decide to try to go further afield one day and end up on a road. Naughty torty!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Selma is getting his “new toy” out every day now, it seems to give him an energy kick. He waves it a bit which I find funny.


Show off!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Crabs everywhere in Florida!

https://www.fox5dc.com/news/watch-crabs-invade-florida-neighborhood.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Wednesday everyone hope you are all having - or have had - a good day!


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Crabs everywhere in Florida!
> 
> https://www.fox5dc.com/news/watch-crabs-invade-florida-neighborhood.amp?__twitter_impression=true



I’d love to see that!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Last night I got a alert on my phone that there was movement on the porch. I looked at the cam and saw 2 shady looking tortoises trading some mazuri for Opo's mustard greens and bok choy. I didn't realize Opo had that bad of addiction to mazuri. I guess it might be rehab time.
> I couldn't identify the torts because they both had hoodies on.



[emoji23][emoji41][emoji23] we will have to call the torcotics division!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> He can get out of the lovely enclosure you made him?
> Where there's a tort there's a way!!


No Opo cant get out of there. I put that up so Opo had a way to go outside anytime he wants. In the mornings I let Opo go in the backyard. I keep saying this but I need to fence my backyard in. My patience (procrastination) has kicked in  Shed in the backyard then fence.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I’m afraid the law enforcement don’t have the man power to deal with a tort posse. Your dealing with the Mazuri sniffers after all. I’m having too much fun with this


That's what is worrying me about Opo. He wasn't snorting it. He was smoking it out of a crack pipe


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Can he get out of their garden? He may decide to try to go further afield one day and end up on a road. Naughty torty!!


I don't let him travel to far into their yard. It was their rabbit pen on the other side of their house. Where they found Opo after 3 days missing. That was awhile ago.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji41][emoji23] we will have to call the torcotics division!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> *Kayaking/Smith Island: *Did I mention that we paddled up to and through a Brown Pelican rookery? Not sure how many thousand we saw... from babies to adults to juveniles. It was pretty amazing.
> 
> Some pretty cool shots, up close and personal.
> 
> View attachment 278070
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278071



Wow! Another bird we don’t have this side of the Atlantic. I remember watching pelicans fishing when we went to Florida years (15?) ago. They’re extraordinary birds.

There are some captive ones living in Green Park, near Buckingham Palace, in London. Individuals get moved to London Zoo if they start eating pigeons.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Selma is getting his “new toy” out every day now, it seems to give him an energy kick. He waves it a bit which I find funny.



[emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> That's what is worrying me about Opo. He wasn't snorting it. He was smoking it out of a crack pipe


I think you need to sit him down and have a word with him, this is getting out of hand


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> I'm sorry if you feel I seemed sarcastic or ignorant. I know very little about birds and had never looked into it. Many animals have relatives that live on other continents but before I make I comment I will check next time.
> 
> Interesting though millions of years ago it looks as though there was such a thing in Europe. I guess they died out at some point as nature favored other species.
> https://www.audubon.org/news/the-origins-hummingbirds-are-still-major-mystery



And I am sorry my post seemed rude. My enthusiasm to communicate just reads blunt and impolite now


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> And I am sorry my post seemed rude. My enthusiasm to communicate just reads blunt and impolite now


It's ok :hug: I probably just took it wrong and misinterpreted the intent behind the reply.


----------



## DE42

Had a Robin visit me at lunch today.


----------



## Ben02

One of my friends ibera tort eggs has completely hatched today, I may go and see them at some point


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off crabbing this morning. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Off crabbing this morning. Enjoy the day!


Take some pics of the crabs


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> Had a Robin visit me at lunch today.
> View attachment 278081



Did you know that US Robins are actually thrushes? The early settlers called them Robins because their red breasts reminded them of the Robins we get in Europe which are smaller and unrelated.



It’s still a source of annoyance to many Brits that the Robin singing to Julie Andrews in London in the first Mary Poppins film was an American one! [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> One of my friends ibera tort eggs has completely hatched today, I may go and see them at some point



Cool! [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Off crabbing this morning. Enjoy the day!



For eating? Enjoy!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> *Kayaking/Smith Island: *Did I mention that we paddled up to and through a Brown Pelican rookery? Not sure how many thousand we saw... from babies to adults to juveniles. It was pretty amazing.
> 
> Some pretty cool shots, up close and personal.
> 
> View attachment 278070
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278071



That cool! I’ve always heard that the fisherman follow the pelicans. When you see an area that is heavily populated, they have found all the fish  I have never gotten to test the theory though [emoji18]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Crabs everywhere in Florida!
> 
> https://www.fox5dc.com/news/watch-crabs-invade-florida-neighborhood.amp?__twitter_impression=true



That could possibly give me nightmares!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> One of my friends ibera tort eggs has completely hatched today, I may go and see them at some point



How cool! Take some pics for us


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Did you know that US Robins are actually thrushes? The early settlers called them Robins because their red breasts reminded them of the Robins we get in Europe which are smaller and unrelated.
> View attachment 278083
> 
> 
> It’s still a source of annoyance to many Brits that the Robin singing to Julie Andrews in London in the first Mary Poppins film was an American one! [emoji1]



Lol!!! I never knew that and probably never would have had you not mentioned it. FUN FACTS!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## JoesMum

A few more photos from the rescue

Young swifts looking for their next meal



Weight-watchers: The House Martins are lazy and will beg for food and not bother to move while the Swallows will follow you round the aviary. The House Martins are now officially on a diet... they’re allowed one beak full at an hourly feed and no more unless they fly to you to get it!



And finally a little video showing the contrast between two different finch species. The madness of Goldfinches that have no off switch and the serenity of a Bullfinch politely waiting his turn.





Actually not quite finally... these are grabbed from Google to show what Goldfinches


and Bullfinches look like as adults. (Bullfinches are much bigger)


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> A few more photos from the rescue
> 
> Young swifts looking for their next meal
> View attachment 278085
> 
> 
> Weight-watchers: The House Martins are lazy and will beg for food and not bother to move while the Swallows will follow you round the aviary. The House Martins are now officially on a diet... they’re allowed one beak full at an hourly feed and no more unless they fly to you to get it!
> View attachment 278086
> 
> 
> And finally a little video showing the contrast between two different finch species. The madness of Goldfinches that have no off switch and the serenity of a Bullfinch politely waiting his turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not quite finally... these are grabbed from Google to show what Goldfinches
> View attachment 278087
> 
> and Bullfinches look like as adults. (Bullfinches are much bigger)
> View attachment 278088


An ugly name for such a pretty bird.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> An ugly name for such a pretty bird.



I agree. I wonder if the bull bit comes from bullnose as in blunt? The beak is very stubby. I shall research it


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I agree. I wonder if the bull bit comes from bullnose as in blunt? The beak is very stubby. I shall research it



Nearly right - it’s the short neck that earns it the name bullfinch


> supposedly so called for the shape of its head and neck


----------



## Ben02

I sure will!


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Kayaking/Pix*: in addition to 1000’s of adults, there were many young pelicans hiding in the marshy weeds. They stood like soldiers, silently watching crazy kayakers eating lunch.


----------



## Ben02

Now I’ve done it, I’ve introduced Mazuri to my torts. 

Selma and Marge are all over the stuff but Patty is sticking to her greens. What a good girl.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> That's what is worrying me about Opo. He wasn't snorting it. He was smoking it out of a crack pipe


Maybe he was holding it for someone else?


----------



## DE42

JoesMum said:


> Did you know that US Robins are actually thrushes? The early settlers called them Robins because their red breasts reminded them of the Robins we get in Europe which are smaller and unrelated.
> View attachment 278083
> 
> 
> It’s still a source of annoyance to many Brits that the Robin singing to Julie Andrews in London in the first Mary Poppins film was an American one! [emoji1]


That's neat. No I've only heard them called Robins so I did not know. 
One of my favorite birds here I think it's called a barn swallow. They are blue and have yellow orange breast kind of like the Robin's do. When I lived with my mom and dad and we had a big pond I would love watching them come down and skim the top of the water.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe he was holding it for someone else?


Even so, I doubt if he inhaled!


----------



## DE42

A couple of pictures from this morning


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Kaysking/Smith Island: while we waited on others to get up and go, my room mate and I decided to get out early to enjoy the stillness. Like glass -
> 
> View attachment 278056


I love the clouds reflecting in the water. A mirror image.


Lyn W said:


> He can get out of the lovely enclosure you made him?
> Where there's a tort there's a way!!


Yep! ...especially when you have a monkey living in a tortoise shell.


----------



## Momof4

Hello guys!! 
I’m sitting here try to catch up! 
It’s been busy here. I’ve been watching my grandson a bit more the past week and had a sick daughter who has pneumonia. 
Right now I’m sitting in the waiting room while my husband has spine surgery in his neck. 
I’m enjoying all your photos! I haven’t read to much though. 
Love you!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't let him travel to far into their yard. It was their rabbit pen on the other side of their house. Where they found Opo after 3 days missing. That was awhile ago.


Opo was probably checking out the half digested grass snacks.


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> That's neat. No I've only heard them called Robins so I did not know.
> One of my favorite birds here I think it's called a barn swallow. They are blue and have yellow orange breast kind of like the Robin's do. When I lived with my mom and dad and we had a big pond I would love watching them come down and skim the top of the water.



We have Barn Swallows in the UK too, but we just call them Swallows.

I suspect they’re not native to the US. In 1890, a German immigrant decided to introduce to the USA every species of bird mentioned by Shakespeare. 

These days he wouldn’t have got away with it due to the potentially disastrous effect on the native wildlife. Starlings for example are huge problem in the USA and form flocks of millions of birds. In Europe they aren’t a problem with natural predation, etc controlling their numbers. 

This is an article about it on the BBC website 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27055030


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Even so, I doubt if he inhaled!



Politicians’ excuse [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> A couple of pictures from this morning
> View attachment 278105
> View attachment 278106
> View attachment 278107



So cool!


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!!
> I’m sitting here try to catch up!
> It’s been busy here. I’ve been watching my grandson a bit more the past week and had a sick daughter who has pneumonia.
> Right now I’m sitting in the waiting room while my husband has spine surgery in his neck.
> I’m enjoying all your photos! I haven’t read to much though.
> Love you!!



Goodness you are having a rough time!

Massive electronic hugs for you... I hope your grandson, daughter and husband recover quickly.


----------



## JoesMum

I wasn’t at the rescue today, but this photo was posted of a new admission today which @Ben02 in particular will be interested in... a mole!

These guys are practically blind and live underground on a diet of earthworms. Just look at those earth-moving forepaws!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Even so, I doubt if he inhaled!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!!
> I’m sitting here try to catch up!
> It’s been busy here. I’ve been watching my grandson a bit more the past week and had a sick daughter who has pneumonia.
> Right now I’m sitting in the waiting room while my husband has spine surgery in his neck.
> I’m enjoying all your photos! I haven’t read to much though.
> Love you!!



Wow Kathy.... you deserve some serious R&R... best wishes for fast recovery for your daughter and your hubby! Luv ya back


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I wasn’t at the rescue today, but this photo was posted of a new admission today which @Ben02 in particular will be interested in... a mole!
> 
> These guys are practically blind and live underground on a diet of earthworms. Just look at those earth-moving forepaws!
> 
> View attachment 278108



Omg!! This triggers nasty thoughts for me as I’m at CONSTANT war with them at my house! They are destroying every thing!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Omg!! This triggers nasty thoughts for me as I’m at CONSTANT war with them at my house! They are destroying every thing!!!!



You have your own mole species over in the USA, but the digging is no different I think [emoji1]


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I’d love to see that!


Ooh I wouldn't - I'd be standing in the road trying to stop the traffic from squashing them!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Did you know that US Robins are actually thrushes? The early settlers called them Robins because their red breasts reminded them of the Robins we get in Europe which are smaller and unrelated.
> View attachment 278083
> 
> 
> It’s still a source of annoyance to many Brits that the Robin singing to Julie Andrews in London in the first Mary Poppins film was an American one! [emoji1]


With Dic k Van Dyke acting as a Cockney (well - giving it his best shot!) and an American sparrow pretending to be a British sparrow Mary Poppins had a couple of imposters!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!!
> I’m sitting here try to catch up!
> It’s been busy here. I’ve been watching my grandson a bit more the past week and had a sick daughter who has pneumonia.
> Right now I’m sitting in the waiting room while my husband has spine surgery in his neck.
> I’m enjoying all your photos! I haven’t read to much though.
> Love you!!


You've had a lot to deal with this week Kathy, 
I hope all goes well for your hubby and that your daughter is feeling better.
Also hope you get a chance to put your feet up and relax.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I wasn’t at the rescue today, but this photo was posted of a new admission today which @Ben02 in particular will be interested in... a mole!
> 
> These guys are practically blind and live underground on a diet of earthworms. Just look at those earth-moving forepaws!
> 
> View attachment 278108


So cute!
I know people don't like them digging up their lawns but they actually leave good soil in their mole hills.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I wasn’t at the rescue today, but this photo was posted of a new admission today which @Ben02 in particular will be interested in... a mole!
> 
> These guys are practically blind and live underground on a diet of earthworms. Just look at those earth-moving forepaws!
> 
> View attachment 278108



Yes, very cool. We have those guys here...


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I wasn’t at the rescue today, but this photo was posted of a new admission today which @Ben02 in particular will be interested in... a mole!
> 
> These guys are practically blind and live underground on a diet of earthworms. Just look at those earth-moving forepaws!
> 
> View attachment 278108


What!!! That is so cool! 

Will you get to hold him Linda?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> What!!! That is so cool!
> 
> Will you get to hold him Linda?


You may enjoy this Ben!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I think you need to sit him down and have a word with him, this is getting out of hand


I don't know what to do. He has been acting up lately. I don't want to upset him. Maybe it is just a phase he is going thru.
It's hard trying to be a friend and a father at the same time.


----------



## Ben02

I


Lyn W said:


> You may enjoy this Ben!


“I am a mole and I live in a hole”, haha brilliant!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't know what to do. He has been acting up lately. I don't want to upset him. Maybe it is just a phase he is going thru.
> It's hard trying to be a friend and a father at the same time.


Don’t worry Ray, he is in a rebellious phase. You could always scare him by saying he might have to go to Mazuri rehab. That always sets them straight


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m sure by now you are all tired and bored, or bored and tired of Pelican pix....but, I think this (last) one is pretty neat. Captured accidentally as I concentrated on the pelicans on shore.

“*Running on Water”*


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe he was holding it for someone else?


He gave me that excuse a few times now. I am thinking about drug testing him now and then. I just can't find a test strips for mazuri.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Opo was probably checking out the half digested grass snacks.


I am sure! I have watched him smell down some other animals poo. If he wasn't so slow. He would be a great blood hound/ tortoise.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Omg!! This triggers nasty thoughts for me as I’m at CONSTANT war with them at my house! They are destroying every thing!!!!



My wife used to have a cat that was feral that she tamed! That cat hated me, but I loved her! She didn’t mess with birds or mice outside- Mole and Vole killer! No holes in my yard thank you. I miss that darn cat so much!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Don’t worry Ray, he is in a rebellious phase. You could always scare him by saying he might have to go to Mazuri rehab. That always sets them straight


Thanks Ben, I really appreciate your support at these trying times.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!!
> I’m sitting here try to catch up!
> It’s been busy here. I’ve been watching my grandson a bit more the past week and had a sick daughter who has pneumonia.
> Right now I’m sitting in the waiting room while my husband has spine surgery in his neck.
> I’m enjoying all your photos! I haven’t read to much though.
> Love you!!


My thoughts are with you and your family. I wish a speedy recovery to both your daughter and husband.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife used to have a cat that was feral that she tamed! That cat hated me, but I loved her! She didn’t mess with birds or mice outside- Mole and Vole killer! No holes in my yard thank you. I miss that darn cat so much!



Mine needs lessons!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> What!!! That is so cool!
> 
> Will you get to hold him Linda?



Sadly not.

Je vais en vacances ce matin! [emoji6]

Heading for Eurotunnel now


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Sadly not.
> 
> Je vais en vacances ce matin! [emoji6]
> 
> Heading for Eurotunnel now



Safe travels and happy Friday to you!
I have arrived in Houston (work related) and taking advantage of a nice king size all to myself. A few hours sleep, a full day, and then back home by dark I hope..


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Safe travels and happy Friday to you!
> I have arrived in Houston (work related) and taking advantage of a nice king size all to myself. A few hours sleep, a full day, and then back home by dark I hope..


Thank you. We are in France already and heading South on the “Autoroute des Anglais” (Motorway of the English)... that’s its official name and most of the vehicles on it are British[emoji1]

We have 500 miles to drive today

Enjoy your work trip. And that King Size; I hope it’s comfy [emoji4]


----------



## charlygal123

Blackdog1714 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J165HLP/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> ON AMAZON and PRIME available



Thank you


----------



## charlygal123

DE42 said:


> This is the tank so far. Going to get it set up this week. Fish maybe next week.
> View attachment 277625



Looks awesome [emoji41]


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ben, I really appreciate your support at these trying times.


No problem Ray, we will soon set him straight


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> No problem Ray, we will soon set him straight



Well, we’ll comfort Ray as he realises that his tort is just like ours... stubborn, does what it darn well pleases regardless of our pleas and somehow still manages to remain the most important thing in our world [emoji1]

Opo won’t actually change at all unless it suits him [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

We have reached Reims... centre of the Champagne region... and are stopping for a break...


















... and coffee [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We have reached Reims... centre of the Champagne region... and are stopping for a break...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and coffee [emoji6]



By now, you have traveled many miles. I hope it’s a good coffee!!! I am up, showered and having my first coffee of the day.. the king size bed was wonderful.. feathered pillows and weighted blankets.. unfortunately, I don’t sleep well away from my family... just here to get the day done [emoji6] Looking forward to your postcards Linda!

Oooohhhh.... and don’t forget to sample the champagnes...we will of course need a full report[emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. We are in France already and heading South on the “Autoroute des Anglais” (Motorway of the English)... that’s its official name and most of the vehicles on it are British[emoji1]
> 
> We have 500 miles to drive today
> 
> Enjoy your work trip. And that King Size; I hope it’s comfy [emoji4]



I’m sure more PIX too! Enjoy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s something a bit different to take part in while in the UK


----------



## Blackdog1714

DE42 said:


> This is the tank so far. Going to get it set up this week. Fish maybe next week.
> View attachment 277625



Looking swanky!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Friday morning..

Some are traveling, some are reading, some are prepping for school, some are recuperating, some are unboxing, while others are re-decorating either tort house or owner’s house. I think a few are actually WORKING!

Enjoy the soon-to-be WEEKEND.

Sunrise from Smith Island


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone in, near or visiting Colorado? This wo7ld be interesting....crabs in Florida, now tarantulas in Colorado

https://www.fox5dc.com/news/thousan...-mass-migration.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## DE42

charlygal123 said:


> Looks awesome [emoji41]


Thanks this is it right now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday, as I was taking my laps around the pasture, I spied a huge eucalyptus branch on the ground in the SA leopard yard. I checked on all the tortoises and thankfully none of them were in that yard. So, more work for me! If only I were independently wealthy and could hire things like this done.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Thanks this is it right now.
> View attachment 278132
> View attachment 278133


That's a lovely addition to your room decor!


----------



## Yvonne G

The dreaded tree branch. As you can see, there are two, maybe three more branches hanging over my property. I've blocked off the tortoises' entrance to their pasture:




That grey wall is the tortoises' shed.

The branch is about 50' long, and it bent my wire fence on its way down:


----------



## Yvonne G

I just feel overwhelmed!

As you know, I have a solar electricity system. It's set up where I only pay my power bill once a year, called Tru-up. This year's tru-up was about three times higher than previous years, so either something's wrong with the system or I really, REALLY used too much electricity last year. Normally I have to pay about $1,000 to $1,300 at Tru-up. This year my bill was a little over $4,000. Now, Folks, I'm on a fixed income. I set aside an amount each month so that at the end of the year I have enough $$ to take care of homeowner's insurance, car insurance, taxes, etc. Having to pay that much to the power company at Tru-up dipped into my end-of-year reserve. So there is absolutely NO money to take care of cutting up that darned branch and repairing the fences. I just feel beaten down. To be honest, I feel like crying. Retirement was supposed to be MY time. A time to sit back and relax, take time for myself. And I've got all these projects to take care of. Because of the high electricity use I have to hire someone to come take a look at the solar stuff and see if its working properly, and if it is, I have to do something different with how I heat the tortoises; something that doesn't use as much electricity. A little research tells me that my pig blankets use more electricity than radiant heat panels do, so I'm thinking of making night boxes inside all the sheds (smaller areas to heat) and changing to RHP. There just is no end in sight to all the work I have piling up around me. And this old body just can't do it like I used to.


----------



## DE42

Did the tree branch do a whole lot of damage when it fell?
I hope that the extra Clarence can help you reduce your power bill with your solar panel system. It looks like it has been a lot of hassle to say the least.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sadly not.
> 
> Je vais en vacances ce matin! [emoji6]
> 
> Heading for Eurotunnel now


have a wonderful time!
Will your son and daughter be joining you again?


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> Did the tree branch do a whole lot of damage when it fell?
> I hope that the extra Clarence can help you reduce your power bill with your solar panel system. It looks like it has been a lot of hassle to say the least.


The branch bent the wire fence behind the vacant house, and broke the tortoise fence. The wire fence is really no problem, but I can't allow the tortoises back onto their pasture until I fix their broken fence. So they'll just be off that pasture until next year. No energy, ambition or $$ to take care of their fence for a while.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> The dreaded tree branch. As you can see, there are two, maybe three more branches hanging over my property. I've blocked off the tortoises' entrance to their pasture:
> View attachment 278138
> View attachment 278139
> 
> 
> That grey wall is the tortoises' shed.
> 
> The branch is about 50' long, and it bent my wire fence on its way down:
> 
> View attachment 278140
> View attachment 278141
> View attachment 278142
> View attachment 278143


Thankfully nobody hurt and so glad it missed your house Yvonne!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I just feel overwhelmed!
> 
> As you know, I have a solar electricity system. It's set up where I only pay my power bill once a year, called Tru-up. This year's tru-up was about three times higher than previous years, so either something's wrong with the system or I really, REALLY used too much electricity last year. Normally I have to pay about $1,000 to $1,300 at Tru-up. This year my bill was a little over $4,000. Now, Folks, I'm on a fixed income. I set aside an amount each month so that at the end of the year I have enough $$ to take care of homeowner's insurance, car insurance, taxes, etc. Having to pay that much to the power company at Tru-up dipped into my end-of-year reserve. So there is absolutely NO money to take care of cutting up that darned branch and repairing the fences. I just feel beaten down. To be honest, I feel like crying. Retirement was supposed to be MY time. A time to sit back and relax, take time for myself. And I've got all these projects to take care of. Because of the high electricity use I have to hire someone to come take a look at the solar stuff and see if its working properly, and if it is, I have to do something different with how I heat the tortoises; something that doesn't use as much electricity. A little research tells me that my pig blankets use more electricity than radiant heat panels do, so I'm thinking of making night boxes inside all the sheds (smaller areas to heat) and changing to RHP. There just is no end in sight to all the work I have piling up around me. And this old body just can't do it like I used to.


So sorry you are feeling down in the dumps Yvonne, are the family close enough to help out with the branch?
If not maybe put a sign up offering free wood to anyone who will cut it up and take it away.
That's a big leap in the electricity bill maybe there is a problem with it. Perhaps the company will come and do a free assessment for you. 
Hopefully others who are more familiar with US systems can suggest what to do.
Can your tort partner help out with the tort houses or help you find a cheaper way of heating?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Friday morning..
> 
> Some are traveling, some are reading, some are prepping for school, some are recuperating, some are unboxing, while others are re-decorating either tort house or owner’s house. I think a few are actually WORKING!
> 
> Enjoy the soon-to-be WEEKEND.
> 
> Sunrise from Smith Island
> 
> View attachment 278131



Wow!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> The dreaded tree branch. As you can see, there are two, maybe three more branches hanging over my property. I've blocked off the tortoises' entrance to their pasture:
> View attachment 278138
> View attachment 278139
> 
> 
> That grey wall is the tortoises' shed.
> 
> The branch is about 50' long, and it bent my wire fence on its way down:
> 
> View attachment 278140
> View attachment 278141
> View attachment 278142
> View attachment 278143



 That’s a lot of work. You need Mark and his chainsaw


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The dreaded tree branch. As you can see, there are two, maybe three more branches hanging over my property. I've blocked off the tortoises' entrance to their pasture:
> View attachment 278138
> View attachment 278139
> 
> 
> That grey wall is the tortoises' shed.
> 
> The branch is about 50' long, and it bent my wire fence on its way down:
> 
> View attachment 278140
> View attachment 278141
> View attachment 278142
> View attachment 278143



Wish I lived a lot closer. Id get my shredder, saw, large pruners, and have that knocked out by lunchtime.

Send me a piece of Eucalyptus - I’ll send you back a bowl or candlestick or _____.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I just feel overwhelmed!
> 
> As you know, I have a solar electricity system. It's set up where I only pay my power bill once a year, called Tru-up. This year's tru-up was about three times higher than previous years, so either something's wrong with the system or I really, REALLY used too much electricity last year. Normally I have to pay about $1,000 to $1,300 at Tru-up. This year my bill was a little over $4,000. Now, Folks, I'm on a fixed income. I set aside an amount each month so that at the end of the year I have enough $$ to take care of homeowner's insurance, car insurance, taxes, etc. Having to pay that much to the power company at Tru-up dipped into my end-of-year reserve. So there is absolutely NO money to take care of cutting up that darned branch and repairing the fences. I just feel beaten down. To be honest, I feel like crying. Retirement was supposed to be MY time. A time to sit back and relax, take time for myself. And I've got all these projects to take care of. Because of the high electricity use I have to hire someone to come take a look at the solar stuff and see if its working properly, and if it is, I have to do something different with how I heat the tortoises; something that doesn't use as much electricity. A little research tells me that my pig blankets use more electricity than radiant heat panels do, so I'm thinking of making night boxes inside all the sheds (smaller areas to heat) and changing to RHP. There just is no end in sight to all the work I have piling up around me. And this old body just can't do it like I used to.



[emoji22]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s a lot of work. You need Matk and his chainsaw



Yep.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. We are in France already and heading South on the “Autoroute des Anglais” (Motorway of the English)... that’s its official name and most of the vehicles on it are British[emoji1]
> 
> We have 500 miles to drive today
> 
> Enjoy your work trip. And that King Size; I hope it’s comfy [emoji4]


Autoroute des Anglais is there a speed limit? 
Safe travel's


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> have a wonderful time!
> Will your son and daughter be joining you again?



Just for the first week. They’re both flying home, but to different airports


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Autoroute des Anglais is there a speed limit?
> Safe travel's



There is: 130kph on motorways (roughly 80mph) unless it’s raining then it’s 110kph. 

It was raining until we passed Reims.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> The dreaded tree branch. As you can see, there are two, maybe three more branches hanging over my property. I've blocked off the tortoises' entrance to their pasture:
> View attachment 278138
> View attachment 278139
> 
> 
> That grey wall is the tortoises' shed.
> 
> The branch is about 50' long, and it bent my wire fence on its way down:
> 
> View attachment 278140
> View attachment 278141
> View attachment 278142
> View attachment 278143


Looks dead and dry. Ready to burn.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. We have driven 600mph and are in a cute little village for the night. I’ll try to take photos later

It’s sunny and warm


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure by now you are all tired and bored, or bored and tired of Pelican pix....but, I think this (last) one is pretty neat. Captured accidentally as I concentrated on the pelicans on shore.
> 
> “*Running on Water”*
> 
> View attachment 278112


That's a great shot. To bad we don't have a pelican calander contest.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a great shot. To bad we don't have a pelican calander contest.



Maybe there is a PFO ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> You may enjoy this Ben!


That song is going to play in my head all day Did you do the video?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I wasn’t at the rescue today, but this photo was posted of a new admission today which @Ben02 in particular will be interested in... a mole!
> 
> These guys are practically blind and live underground on a diet of earthworms. Just look at those earth-moving forepaws!
> 
> View attachment 278108
> [/QUO
> In Michigan they were a big problem tearing up lawns. There primary food was grubs. They actually made a soft bait that looked like a grub with poison. They are kinda cute.


----------



## Ray--Opo

charlygal123 said:


> Thank you


They definently work. I just pat the greens dry and put a piece of paper towel on top before closing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> So sorry you are feeling down in the dumps Yvonne, are the family close enough to help out with the branch?
> If not maybe put a sign up offering free wood to anyone who will cut it up and take it away.
> That's a big leap in the electricity bill maybe there is a problem with it. Perhaps the company will come and do a free assessment for you.
> Hopefully others who are more familiar with US systems can suggest what to do.
> Can your tort partner help out with the tort houses or help you find a cheaper way of heating?


Bite your tongue, woman! Give away firewood? Never gonna' happen!! I use any burnable wood to heat my house.

I called a solar repair company to schedule a well-baby check on the solar system. They haven't returned my call yet. There' aren't too many companies who work on solar companies that were installed by a different company, and as luck would have it, my company has gone out of business.

My tortoise partner took a look at money saving/electricity saving ways, and that's where we came up with making night boxes and switching from pig blankets to RHP. But, as he's only here every three months, this falls mainly on me to build.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> They definently work. I just pat the greens dry and put a piece of paper towel on top before closing.



Yep...ive been patting down the greens too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wish I lived a lot closer. Id get my shredder, saw, large pruners, and have that knocked out by lunchtime.
> 
> Send me a piece of Eucalyptus - I’ll send you back a bowl or candlestick or _____.


Yeah, it's very pretty wood. It would make a beautiful something-or-other.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks dead and dry. Ready to burn.


No, still green. Eucalyptus is very brittle and heavy. The branches break off easily.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!!
> I’m sitting here try to catch up!
> It’s been busy here. I’ve been watching my grandson a bit more the past week and had a sick daughter who has pneumonia.
> Right now I’m sitting in the waiting room while my husband has spine surgery in his neck.
> I’m enjoying all your photos! I haven’t read to much though.
> Love you!!


Hope your daughter recovers soon. Hope the surgery went well for your hubby.


----------



## Ray--Opo

DE42 said:


> A couple of pictures from this morning
> View attachment 278105
> View attachment 278106
> View attachment 278107


Great pics! I used to have those in Michigan for the hummingbirds. Finally had to remove them because they attracted black bears.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone in, near or visiting Colorado? This wo7ld be interesting....crabs in Florida, now tarantulas in Colorado
> 
> https://www.fox5dc.com/news/thousan...-mass-migration.amp?__twitter_impression=true


That's crazy. That is the only thing I am afraid of.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Now I’ve done it, I’ve introduced Mazuri to my torts.
> 
> Selma and Marge are all over the stuff but Patty is sticking to her greens. What a good girl.


Watch out for any changes in their attitudes. I still haven't found a good mazuri rehab for Opo. We might have to beat this addiction cold turkey.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> A few more photos from the rescue
> 
> Young swifts looking for their next meal
> View attachment 278085
> 
> 
> Weight-watchers: The House Martins are lazy and will beg for food and not bother to move while the Swallows will follow you round the aviary. The House Martins are now officially on a diet... they’re allowed one beak full at an hourly feed and no more unless they fly to you to get it!
> View attachment 278086
> 
> 
> And finally a little video showing the contrast between two different finch species. The madness of Goldfinches that have no off switch and the serenity of a Bullfinch politely waiting his turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not quite finally... these are grabbed from Google to show what Goldfinches
> View attachment 278087
> 
> and Bullfinches look like as adults. (Bullfinches are much bigger)
> View attachment 278088


Beautiful birds!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Watch out for any changes in their attitudes. I still haven't found a good mazuri rehab for Opo. We might have to beat this addiction cold turkey.


Hmmmm.... have you tried grounding him?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of cutting ties with Networks... we already get FREE over the air (OTA) TV programming via antenna, but picked up a ROKU device $30 today @WalMart for tons of additional access to free TV programming via the Internet. Yes..BBC, EURO News, Russia Today, Al Jazeera, France 24, Turkish TV (TRT) & more. Still setting it up.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Great pics! I used to have those in Michigan for the hummingbirds. Finally had to remove them because they attracted black bears.



[emoji33]


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cutting ties with Networks... we already get FREE over the air (OTA) TV programming via antenna, but picked up a ROKU device $30 today @WalMart for tons of additional access to free TV programming via the Internet. Yes..BBC, EURO News, Russia Today, Al Jazeera, France 24, Turkish TV (TRT) & more. Still setting it up.


This is exactly what I want to do!!!! I already have the Roku, but I want to get a digital antenna and make sure it works before I let the cable go. Let me ask you. . . right now I use the cable company's remote to tell the TV to go to Roku. Once I get the antenna hooked up and disconnect cable how do I tell the TV if I want the antenna or Roku?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Hmmmm.... have you tried grounding him?


Hrmmm.... How do you _ground_ a sulcata? Would you have to _underground_ him? Or _above_-_ground_ him?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The weather looks decent (even nice) outside, but I don't think I'll go out in it. Actual temperatures are in the 90°s F, but the heat index is closer to 108°F. Bleh.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Friday morning..
> 
> Some are traveling, some are reading, some are prepping for school, some are recuperating, some are unboxing, while others are re-decorating either tort house or owner’s house. I think a few are actually WORKING!
> 
> Enjoy the soon-to-be WEEKEND.
> 
> Sunrise from Smith Island
> 
> View attachment 278131


I'm redoing my little guy's indoor enclosure. It's the planning that takes time. It will be on wheels.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> This is exactly what I want to do!!!! I already have the Roku, but I want to get a digital antenna and make sure it works before I let the cable go. Let me ask you. . . right now I use the cable company's remote to tell the TV to go to Roku. Once I get the antenna hooked up and disconnect cable how do I tell the TV if I want the antenna or Roku?



So - ROKU goes through your HDMI cable (and Internet), TV via your digital antenna is direct. So unless you use your remote and “select” HDMI you are usng your antenna.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I just feel overwhelmed!
> 
> As you know, I have a solar electricity system. It's set up where I only pay my power bill once a year, called Tru-up. This year's tru-up was about three times higher than previous years, so either something's wrong with the system or I really, REALLY used too much electricity last year. Normally I have to pay about $1,000 to $1,300 at Tru-up. This year my bill was a little over $4,000. Now, Folks, I'm on a fixed income. I set aside an amount each month so that at the end of the year I have enough $$ to take care of homeowner's insurance, car insurance, taxes, etc. Having to pay that much to the power company at Tru-up dipped into my end-of-year reserve. So there is absolutely NO money to take care of cutting up that darned branch and repairing the fences. I just feel beaten down. To be honest, I feel like crying. Retirement was supposed to be MY time. A time to sit back and relax, take time for myself. And I've got all these projects to take care of. Because of the high electricity use I have to hire someone to come take a look at the solar stuff and see if its working properly, and if it is, I have to do something different with how I heat the tortoises; something that doesn't use as much electricity. A little research tells me that my pig blankets use more electricity than radiant heat panels do, so I'm thinking of making night boxes inside all the sheds (smaller areas to heat) and changing to RHP. There just is no end in sight to all the work I have piling up around me. And this old body just can't do it like I used to.


I hear you. I'll be hoping and praying with you. Tom likes oil filled electric heaters and so do I. They don't use excess electricity.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> There is: 130kph on motorways (roughly 80mph) unless it’s raining then it’s 110kph.
> 
> It was raining until we passed Reims.


Oh...darn it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I hear you. I'll be hoping and praying with you. Tom likes oil filled electric heaters and so do I. They don't use excess electricity.



Hhmmm, i kind of think all of these heaters suck energy. Bulbs a lot, CHEs probably a bit less. Kane heaters and RHPs less. Oil filled heaters, kane mats, CHEs, RHPs, etc ALL use electricity “units” to heat up. Some are low heat, some high, but long term and depending how much they have to turn on impacts ones electric bill. :-(. The BILL is usually more than you want.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cutting ties with Networks... we already get FREE over the air (OTA) TV programming via antenna, but picked up a ROKU device $30 today @WalMart for tons of additional access to free TV programming via the Internet. Yes..BBC, EURO News, Russia Today, Al Jazeera, France 24, Turkish TV (TRT) & more. Still setting it up.


That's interesting.


----------



## JoesMum

The village we are staying in tonight is called Mirmande. Very, very old. Definitely predates the motor vehicle.

View from our outdoor table for dinner


Walk round after dinner


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The village we are staying in tonight is called Mirmande. Very, very old. Definitely predates the motor vehicle.
> 
> View from our outdoor table for dinner
> View attachment 278166
> 
> Walk round after dinner
> View attachment 278167
> 
> View attachment 278168
> 
> View attachment 278169



Very cool !


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmm, i kind of think all of these heaters suck energy. Bulbs a lot, CHEs probably a bit less. Kane heaters and RHPs less. Oil filled heaters, kane mats, CHEs, RHPs, etc ALL use electricity “units” to heat up. Some are low heat, some high, but long term and depending how much they have to turn on impacts ones electric bill. :-(. The BILL is usually more than you want.


I use 1 regular size in each of our bedrooms for winter heat. They work cheaply and I just regulate what temperature in the room I want with the settings. (and a wall thermometer) I live in an old National Home. So it could be different for other homes.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone in, near or visiting Colorado? This wo7ld be interesting....crabs in Florida, now tarantulas in Colorado
> 
> https://www.fox5dc.com/news/thousan...-mass-migration.amp?__twitter_impression=true



You really are pushing it now [emoji21]
LOL!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> The dreaded tree branch. As you can see, there are two, maybe three more branches hanging over my property. I've blocked off the tortoises' entrance to their pasture:
> View attachment 278138
> View attachment 278139
> 
> 
> That grey wall is the tortoises' shed.
> 
> The branch is about 50' long, and it bent my wire fence on its way down:
> 
> View attachment 278140
> View attachment 278141
> View attachment 278142
> View attachment 278143



What a mess!! And so damn hot too.. please be mindful of your health!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I just feel overwhelmed!
> 
> As you know, I have a solar electricity system. It's set up where I only pay my power bill once a year, called Tru-up. This year's tru-up was about three times higher than previous years, so either something's wrong with the system or I really, REALLY used too much electricity last year. Normally I have to pay about $1,000 to $1,300 at Tru-up. This year my bill was a little over $4,000. Now, Folks, I'm on a fixed income. I set aside an amount each month so that at the end of the year I have enough $$ to take care of homeowner's insurance, car insurance, taxes, etc. Having to pay that much to the power company at Tru-up dipped into my end-of-year reserve. So there is absolutely NO money to take care of cutting up that darned branch and repairing the fences. I just feel beaten down. To be honest, I feel like crying. Retirement was supposed to be MY time. A time to sit back and relax, take time for myself. And I've got all these projects to take care of. Because of the high electricity use I have to hire someone to come take a look at the solar stuff and see if its working properly, and if it is, I have to do something different with how I heat the tortoises; something that doesn't use as much electricity. A little research tells me that my pig blankets use more electricity than radiant heat panels do, so I'm thinking of making night boxes inside all the sheds (smaller areas to heat) and changing to RHP. There just is no end in sight to all the work I have piling up around me. And this old body just can't do it like I used to.



Hugs and Prayers Yvonne [emoji18]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> The village we are staying in tonight is called Mirmande. Very, very old. Definitely predates the motor vehicle.
> 
> View from our outdoor table for dinner
> View attachment 278166
> 
> Walk round after dinner
> View attachment 278167
> 
> View attachment 278168
> 
> View attachment 278169



So beautiful and nostalgic.. just feels romantic


----------



## katieandiggy

Yvonne G said:


> I just feel overwhelmed!
> 
> As you know, I have a solar electricity system. It's set up where I only pay my power bill once a year, called Tru-up. This year's tru-up was about three times higher than previous years, so either something's wrong with the system or I really, REALLY used too much electricity last year. Normally I have to pay about $1,000 to $1,300 at Tru-up. This year my bill was a little over $4,000. Now, Folks, I'm on a fixed income. I set aside an amount each month so that at the end of the year I have enough $$ to take care of homeowner's insurance, car insurance, taxes, etc. Having to pay that much to the power company at Tru-up dipped into my end-of-year reserve. So there is absolutely NO money to take care of cutting up that darned branch and repairing the fences. I just feel beaten down. To be honest, I feel like crying. Retirement was supposed to be MY time. A time to sit back and relax, take time for myself. And I've got all these projects to take care of. Because of the high electricity use I have to hire someone to come take a look at the solar stuff and see if its working properly, and if it is, I have to do something different with how I heat the tortoises; something that doesn't use as much electricity. A little research tells me that my pig blankets use more electricity than radiant heat panels do, so I'm thinking of making night boxes inside all the sheds (smaller areas to heat) and changing to RHP. There just is no end in sight to all the work I have piling up around me. And this old body just can't do it like I used to.



I feel your pain Yvonne.

My electricity has doubled this last 12 months, as has my water bill.

I was paying around £100-120 a month for electricity , it’s now £230.

My water bill is £120 when it should be about £50

My heating is oil, there is no gas where I live so I have to fill the tank up. During the winter I was filling up on £300 of oil every 6/7 weeks!

I’ve never had such expensive bills and our lifestyle hasn’t changed, I just think the cost of living is going up and up


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> You really are pushing it now [emoji21]
> LOL!



Come on, what’s a few miles... Make that trip.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hrmmm.... How do you _ground_ a sulcata? Would you have to _underground_ him? Or _above_-_ground_ him?


I guess you could send him to his nightbox


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> What a mess!! And so damn hot too.. please be mindful of your health!


Yes.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I guess you could send him to his nightbox


Or the neighbors.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ellie May!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ellie May!
> 
> View attachment 278181



Ohhh I’m well aware... I went out at six am to load my truck expecting it to be a little cooler.. walked out of the hotel and into a sauna!!! The humidity combined is crazy!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That song is going to play in my head all day Did you do the video?


Not guilty - found it on youtube!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We have driven 600mph and are in a cute little village for the night. I’ll try to take photos later
> 
> It’s sunny and warm
> View attachment 278147


It's pouring down - has been on and off all day!
We also have a yellow warning for thunder and very strong winds tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 278182



A cool 100


----------



## Lyn W

That's a shame they were probably there before the lawns!
People should gather the soil from the mole hills and use it for their gardens or tubs.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame they were probably there before the lawns!
> People should gather the soil from the mole hills and use it for their gardens or tubs.



But...then one has a hole where the dirt came from. I found a nice fresh mole hill this morning. :-(


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Bite your tongue, woman! Give away firewood? Never gonna' happen!! I use any burnable wood to heat my house.
> 
> I called a solar repair company to schedule a well-baby check on the solar system. They haven't returned my call yet. There' aren't too many companies who work on solar companies that were installed by a different company, and as luck would have it, my company has gone out of business.
> 
> My tortoise partner took a look at money saving/electricity saving ways, and that's where we came up with making night boxes and switching from pig blankets to RHP. But, as he's only here every three months, this falls mainly on me to build.


Oops! Tongue well and truly bitten!!
I guess every cloud has a silver lining then!
I bet it smells lovely when it burns too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Oops!
> I guess every cloud has a silver lining then!
> I bet it smells lovely when it burns too.



 or turned into a candelabra or bowl...


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hmmmm.... have you tried grounding him?


...........or maybe take his phone off him!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> ...........or maybe take his phone off him!


That’s a good idea, maybe his Xbox as well.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame they were probably there before the lawns!
> People should gather the soil from the mole hills and use it for their gardens or tubs.



I would cheerfully gather all my little squatters and send them your way.. they are VERY unappreciated at my house ! They kill all the nicely growing tortoise food!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> So - ROKU goes through your HDMI cable (and Internet), TV via your digital antenna is direct. So unless you use your remote and “select” HDMI you are usng your antenna.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Would even maybe have to choose 'source' on her remote to change to HDMI?
I have to but it may be different for US


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The village we are staying in tonight is called Mirmande. Very, very old. Definitely predates the motor vehicle.
> 
> View from our outdoor table for dinner
> View attachment 278166
> 
> Walk round after dinner
> View attachment 278167
> 
> View attachment 278168
> 
> View attachment 278169


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> But...then one has a hole where the dirt came from. I found a nice fresh mole hill this morning. :-(


You could have your own private golf course!!


----------



## Ben02

Look at this guy, he was very aggressive. I tried to put him in a cup so I could take him outside but I was met with him going in to is defence pose, front legs on the air. We very rarely get aggressive spiders in the UK, very odd....


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We have driven 600mph and are in a cute little village for the night. I’ll try to take photos later
> 
> It’s sunny and warm
> View attachment 278147


600mph!?
That's better than Donald Campbell!!
Have a lovely night in that beautiful village!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Look at this guy, he was very aggressive. I tried to put him in a cup so I could take him outside but I was met with him going in to is defence pose, front legs on the air. We very rarely get aggressive spiders in the UK, very odd....


I have a 'spider picker upper' because I won't kill them but don't like them in the house - at least I don't like the ones I can see.
It's like a pyramid on a handle with a sliding base and is very handy for moving them out of my space.
It's like this - you have to be careful you don't catch their legs so I slide the base across carefully.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Would even maybe have to choose 'source' on her remote to change to HDMI?
> I have to but it may be different for US


Somehow Yvonne has become 'even' - some of the same letters but definitely not in the right order!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> or turned into a candelabra or bowl...


Why not tortoise table legs?...the legs shaped like a candelabra only taller and on wheels. Sorry I'm thinking about a project in the works...


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Look at this guy, he was very aggressive. I tried to put him in a cup so I could take him outside but I was met with him going in to is defence pose, front legs on the air. We very rarely get aggressive spiders in the UK, very odd....


I have a cup labeled the "bug hunting device". I slide something under it after I set it over the dumb bug. Then turn it foot loose outside.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Have you had the panels cleaned? That alone can steal some of your output. You need to find the Watts each item draws and add them up. At first glance you draw more than you produce. Each solar panel has a max rate ( generally in the 200-300 watt) when perfectly aligned with the sun. Even a few degrees steals watts and I guess you don’t have an auto tracking system ($$$$$). Add some dust and the 200-300 watts is practically half that. I understand how dusty it is out there my mom is in Sun City and 10 miles east from is all dust bowl! Wish you the best!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Have you had the panels cleaned? That alone can steal some of your output. You need to find the Watts each item draws and add them up. At first glance you draw more than you produce. Each solar panel has a max rate ( generally in the 200-300 watt) when perfectly aligned with the sun. Even a few degrees steals watts and I guess you don’t have an auto tracking system ($$$$$). Add some dust and the 200-300 watts is practically half that. I understand how dusty it is out there my mom is in Sun City and 10 miles east from is all dust bowl! Wish you the best!


That IS a problem. My tortoise partner cleans them for me when he visits, but that isn't often enough. It costs $40 to have it done and I haven't felt I could afford that. Once I cancel cable I'll have a few extra bucks a month. I used to do it myself, but I don't feel safe anymore on the roof.


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G Do you have the Nextdoor app on your phone? It’s a great way to find handyman, lost pets, tax help, solar companies, restaurants, dentist, doctors , painters with recommendations from your immediate neighbors. You give the app your zip code. You can find somebody to give you hand around your property. You just have to learn to trust.


----------



## Momof4

Good point!! You do need to clean the panels. Even a HS kid can do that. You can put an add up for help. There are teens who need volunteer hours so you would not pay them.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Look at this guy, he was very aggressive. I tried to put him in a cup so I could take him outside but I was met with him going in to is defence pose, front legs on the air. We very rarely get aggressive spiders in the UK, very odd....



It looks like a House Spider. Not harmful. Probably trying to tell you to leave it alone.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> So beautiful and nostalgic.. just feels romantic



With both our offspring with us... less romantic [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I guess you could send him to his nightbox



As long as he’s small enough to lift!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> 600mph!?
> That's better than Donald Campbell!!
> Have a lovely night in that beautiful village!



Autocorrect [emoji23] 600 miles!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 278198
> 
> I have a cup labeled the "bug hunting device". I slide something under it after I set it over the dumb bug. Then turn it foot loose outside.



Love it!


----------



## JoesMum

View from our room



And from the breakfast table


This hotel may not be good for a Sunday lie-in


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> With both our offspring with us... less romantic [emoji23]



COMPLETELY understand! that’s probably why I longingly look at it in such a way .. [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Somehow Yvonne has become 'even' - some of the same letters but definitely not in the right order!


That's funny, because I used to call myself "Even Gomer" on Facebook.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> View from our room
> View attachment 278205
> 
> 
> And from the breakfast table
> View attachment 278209
> 
> This hotel may not be good for a Sunday lie-in



Who could lie -in with such an area to explore???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Bite your tongue, woman! Give away firewood? Never gonna' happen!! I use any burnable wood to heat my house.
> 
> I called a solar repair company to schedule a well-baby check on the solar system. They haven't returned my call yet. There' aren't too many companies who work on solar companies that were installed by a different company, and as luck would have it, my company has gone out of business.
> 
> My tortoise partner took a look at money saving/electricity saving ways, and that's where we came up with making night boxes and switching from pig blankets to RHP. But, as he's only here every three months, this falls mainly on me to build.


I am looking at solar panels. The killer is if you want a bank of batteries to store electricity. That's when it gets real pricey.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of cutting ties with Networks... we already get FREE over the air (OTA) TV programming via antenna, but picked up a ROKU device $30 today @WalMart for tons of additional access to free TV programming via the Internet. Yes..BBC, EURO News, Russia Today, Al Jazeera, France 24, Turkish TV (TRT) & more. Still setting it up.


I have the firestick and paid a guy to jailbreak it. But after watching him I can do it myself now. All channels even British channels. All sports packages and also PPV. The only problem is sometimes something might quit on broadcasting and you need to find another server.


----------



## JoesMum

katieandiggy said:


> I feel your pain Yvonne.
> 
> My electricity has doubled this last 12 months, as has my water bill.
> 
> I was paying around £100-120 a month for electricity , it’s now £230.
> 
> My water bill is £120 when it should be about £50
> 
> My heating is oil, there is no gas where I live so I have to fill the tank up. During the winter I was filling up on £300 of oil every 6/7 weeks!
> 
> I’ve never had such expensive bills and our lifestyle hasn’t changed, I just think the cost of living is going up and up



Ouch! Our dual-fuel (gas and electric combined) bill has been £158 a month but they have just notified is it’s dropping to £128 as we are in credit. I’d shop around for a new electricity deal using one of the price comparison sites.

We did do a lot of work improving the loft insulation ourselves (didn’t pay anyone to do it) and I have switched all the light bulbs to LED.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone.

We got to our final destination, Uzès (pronounced Ooz-Ezz), about 11am. We meandered round the town and the market, had lunch and then went to the supermarket before being let into our property. It’s 34C/94F and we were grateful for the pool once we had unloaded the car.

This is the Duché (pronounced Dooshay) ... the official residence of the Duke of Uzès until they cut his head off in the French Revolution in the late 1700s



And a couple of views from the pool... we are currently lounging in the shade with cold drinks under the canopy you can just see on the right


----------



## Ben02

The news of Selma’s gender reveal has travelled far and wide in my family. It’s gone from Scotland to the Isle of Wight, then to Gibraltar! 

My grandparents must of spread it around.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> It looks like a House Spider. Not harmful. Probably trying to tell you to leave it alone.


I think your spot on there. I searched it up


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> We got to our final destination, Uzès (pronounced Ooz-Ezz), about 11am. We meandered round the town and the market, had lunch and then went to the supermarket before being let into our property. It’s 34C/94F and we were grateful for the pool once we had unloaded the car.
> 
> This is the Duché (pronounced Dooshay) ... the official residence of the Duke of Uzès until they cut his head off in the French Revolution in the late 1700s
> View attachment 278221
> 
> 
> And a couple of views from the pool... we are currently lounging in the shade with cold drinks under the canopy you can just see on the right
> View attachment 278222
> 
> View attachment 278223


Pool!!!!!!!!!

I would be straight in there


----------



## Yvonne G

xx


Ray--Opo said:


> I am looking at solar panels. The killer is if you want a bank of batteries to store electricity. That's when it gets real pricey.


I wish I had gotten the backup battery unit when I bought my system. It could have easily been added onto the loan. It's paid off now and at my age I won't be taking out any more loans.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> The news of Selma’s gender reveal has travelled far and wide in my family. It’s gone from Scotland to the Isle of Wight, then to Gibraltar!
> 
> My grandparents must of spread it around.


So did he do the dirty deed in front of your grandpa and grandma? That's hilarious...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> We got to our final destination, Uzès (pronounced Ooz-Ezz), about 11am. We meandered round the town and the market, had lunch and then went to the supermarket before being let into our property. It’s 34C/94F and we were grateful for the pool once we had unloaded the car.
> 
> This is the Duché (pronounced Dooshay) ... the official residence of the Duke of Uzès until they cut his head off in the French Revolution in the late 1700s
> View attachment 278221
> 
> 
> And a couple of views from the pool... we are currently lounging in the shade with cold drinks under the canopy you can just see on the right
> View attachment 278222
> 
> View attachment 278223


What a lovely place!
I'm sure you'll have a very relaxing time there.
Weather still pretty wild here, lots and lots of much needed rain but I didn't sleep much last night with the strong winds battering the house.
Should ease a bit by the morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Having an awesome day! Tennis for 2 hours to start the morning, washed the Chow Chow, and went to the pet consignment shop- scores a Kane Heat Mat 18x18 for $25! Then off to Mekong for awesome dinner!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> We got to our final destination, Uzès (pronounced Ooz-Ezz), about 11am. We meandered round the town and the market, had lunch and then went to the supermarket before being let into our property. It’s 34C/94F and we were grateful for the pool once we had unloaded the car.
> 
> This is the Duché (pronounced Dooshay) ... the official residence of the Duke of Uzès until they cut his head off in the French Revolution in the late 1700s
> View attachment 278221
> 
> 
> And a couple of views from the pool... we are currently lounging in the shade with cold drinks under the canopy you can just see on the right
> View attachment 278222
> 
> View attachment 278223



Wow...looks relaxing!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> So did he do the dirty deed in front of your grandpa and grandma? That's hilarious...


Yep, right on cue


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yep, right on cue


So Selma scarred your whole family for life too?... Oh my garsh...I guess he made his mark.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> We got to our final destination, Uzès (pronounced Ooz-Ezz), about 11am. We meandered round the town and the market, had lunch and then went to the supermarket before being let into our property. It’s 34C/94F and we were grateful for the pool once we had unloaded the car.
> 
> This is the Duché (pronounced Dooshay) ... the official residence of the Duke of Uzès until they cut his head off in the French Revolution in the late 1700s
> View attachment 278221
> 
> 
> And a couple of views from the pool... we are currently lounging in the shade with cold drinks under the canopy you can just see on the right
> View attachment 278222
> 
> View attachment 278223



NICE


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Having an awesome day! Tennis for 2 hours to start the morning, washed the Chow Chow, and went to the pet consignment shop- scores a Kane Heat Mat 18x18 for $25! Then off to Mekong for awesome dinner!



Steal of a deal!!! Luv when that happens !


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all hope you are having a lovely day.



Hey Lyn! Hope you get some peace tonight... any news on the possible move??


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> So Selma scarred your whole family for life too?... Oh my garsh...I guess he made his mark.


They found it funny. Luckily they are very humorous grandparents

My grandma phoned up the whole family to tell them. The torts are famous in my family.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Steal of a deal!!! Luv when that happens !



Pet consignment shop sounds interesting... nice find.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> They found it funny. Luckily they are very humorous grandparents
> 
> My grandma phoned up the whole family to tell them. The torts are famous in my family.


I'm still laughing about the day Saphire announced..." It's a boy!" 12 years later.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That IS a problem. My tortoise partner cleans them for me when he visits, but that isn't often enough. It costs $40 to have it done and I haven't felt I could afford that. Once I cancel cable I'll have a few extra bucks a month. I used to do it myself, but I don't feel safe anymore on the roof.


Don't get on the roof...I'm like the pot calling the kettle black with that statement. I won't get on a ladder anymore. I'm sick of injuries I live through. The work is still there injury or no...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Don't get on the roof...I'm like the pot calling the kettle black with that statement. I won't get on a ladder anymore. I'm sick of injuries I live through. The work is still there injury or no...



I used to put up a “Few” Christmas lights. I stopped when I learned there is a hospital ER code for falling off a ladder putting up Christmas lights! [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Don't get on the roof...I'm like the pot calling the kettle black with that statement. I won't get on a ladder anymore. I'm sick of injuries I live through. The work is still there injury or no...


I live on a busy street out in the country. Traffic is supposed to go 65mph, but most drive faster. That sends a lot of dust onto my panels and they really should be cleaned weekly. I can hose them off from the ground, but they really need to be brushed to get the dirt off. I have a nice long handled brush that I use, but I just don't feel safe up there anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to put up a “Few” Christmas lights. I stopped when I learned there is a hospital ER code for falling off a ladder putting up Christmas lights! [emoji23]
> View attachment 278240
> View attachment 278241
> View attachment 278242


Sheesh! I can't imagine your power bill!!!!!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I'm still laughing about the day Saphire announced..." It's a boy!" 12 years later.


Like Joesmum said, “Once seen never forgotten”


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to put up a “Few” Christmas lights. I stopped when I learned there is a hospital ER code for falling off a ladder putting up Christmas lights! [emoji23]
> View attachment 278240
> View attachment 278241
> View attachment 278242



A few huh???
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I can't imagine your power bill!!!!!



At the peak of almost 70,000 lights it was $187 extra a month. That was when led lights were in there infancy. Now 10,000 led lights costs like $3 extra in a month not to mention the lack of chords and circuits! Adding a second 200 AMP panel put stop to that!


----------



## JoesMum

Another reason to consider Hadlow College for your studies @Ben02

The new National Centre for Reptile Welfare is based there!
https://www.ncrw.co.uk/

This is about 10 minutes from where I live which is the downside [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Another reason to consider Hadlow College for your studies @Ben02
> 
> The new National Centre for Reptile Welfare is based there!
> https://www.ncrw.co.uk/
> 
> This is about 10 minutes from where I live which is the downside [emoji6][emoji23]


Sounds like worth a visit, however it might be quite a long journey to and from there

Maybe after or during college I could try and volunteer there.

At my current college I only go in 3 times a week, rest of the time it’s theory. There’s a rota on who does the weekend duty.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Sounds like worth a visit, however it might be quite a long journey to and from there
> 
> Maybe after or during college I could try and volunteer there.
> 
> At my current college I only go in 3 times a week, rest of the time it’s theory. There’s a rota on who does the weekend duty.



Maybe for further education when you’re 18 ... and can drive


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning everyone!!! Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday!



Back at you. Gorgeous morning here, cooler temps, sunshine and zero humidity. I hardly know what to work on first! Banana tree already watered. I think I’ll go cut some grass and enjoy not sweating up a storm. 

Was out kayaking yesterday morning and picked up some nice clean *Elodea Anacharis from *a fresh clean spring thst feeds the Chesapeake. I washed it clean, floating nicely in our tank and our fishies love hiding in it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, Sunday! A day for watering, laundry and retrospection!


----------



## Maro2Bear

If anyone is looking for a good source for banana trees (other than your local greenhouse).

https://justfruitsandexotics.com/product/pink-banana/

This pink one looks interesting.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Maybe for further education when you’re 18 ... and can drive


That’s a good idea. I can see myself now, riding along in a little Mini or something like that.


----------



## Ben02

I think Selma has calmed down a bit now, she hasn’t flashed today. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> xx
> 
> I wish I had gotten the backup battery unit when I bought my system. It could have easily been added onto the loan. It's paid off now and at my age I won't be taking out any more loans.


A friend of mine just got everything and cost him 34,000. At his age it doesn't make sense to me. It might be a good selling feature but I don't think you could up the price of your home 34,000. You did it right and got in early in age.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> That’s a good idea. I can see myself now, riding along in a little Mini or something like that.



I can see Ben behind this wheel, not a Mini!


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> I can see Ben behind this wheel, not a Mini!
> 
> View attachment 278273


Everyone get to the Ben-mobile!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> We got to our final destination, Uzès (pronounced Ooz-Ezz), about 11am. We meandered round the town and the market, had lunch and then went to the supermarket before being let into our property. It’s 34C/94F and we were grateful for the pool once we had unloaded the car.
> 
> This is the Duché (pronounced Dooshay) ... the official residence of the Duke of Uzès until they cut his head off in the French Revolution in the late 1700s
> View attachment 278221
> 
> 
> And a couple of views from the pool... we are currently lounging in the shade with cold drinks under the canopy you can just see on the right
> View attachment 278222
> 
> View attachment 278223


Looks like beautiful country and accommodations. Is it pronounced Ozz- Ezz at about 11am?What is it called at 12?


----------



## Bee62

Hello friends. I am still alive.....
Busy with cats on vacation, with my own pets, house and garden. But I am happy. Life is good ( as to say it with Adams @Tidgys Dad words ). 
I`ve got 4 new furred family members. Baby cats ( British shorthair ) Pictures follow soon.  It is not easy to take good pictures of playing young cats !!!!
My sullies are mostly every day in their outdoor enclosure and walk back when it is getting too cold for them or the sun hides behind clouds. But summer is still fine. We have a lot of sunshine and warmth every day. I enjoy these days much. Soon they will be gone ....
I hope everybody is well. I haven`t the time to catch up. So I send all my best wishes and greetings to all my lovely roommates in the CDR and promise I will be back soon.
Until then: Please stay safe and healthy. 
Best regards from Germany and Sabine and a lot of pets.


----------



## Ray--Opo

katieandiggy said:


> I feel your pain Yvonne.
> 
> My electricity has doubled this last 12 months, as has my water bill.
> 
> I was paying around £100-120 a month for electricity , it’s now £230.
> 
> My water bill is £120 when it should be about £50
> 
> My heating is oil, there is no gas where I live so I have to fill the tank up. During the winter I was filling up on £300 of oil every 6/7 weeks!
> 
> I’ve never had such expensive bills and our lifestyle hasn’t changed, I just think the cost of living is going up and up


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> The village we are staying in tonight is called Mirmande. Very, very old. Definitely predates the motor vehicle.
> 
> View from our outdoor table for dinner
> View attachment 278166
> 
> Walk round after dinner
> View attachment 278167
> 
> View attachment 278168
> 
> View attachment 278169


Wow that is like a scene in a movie.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. I am still alive.....
> Busy with cats on vacation, with my own pets, house and garden. But I am happy. Life is good ( as to say it with Adams @Tidgys Dad words ).
> I`ve got 4 new furred family members. Baby cats ( British shorthair ) Pictures follow soon.  It is not easy to take good pictures of playing young cats !!!!
> My sullies are mostly every day in their outdoor enclosure and walk back when it is getting too cold for them or the sun hides behind clouds. But summer is still fine. We have a lot of sunshine and warmth every day. I enjoy these days much. Soon they will be gone ....
> I hope everybody is well. I haven`t the time to catch up. So I send all my best wishes and greetings to all my lovely roommates in the CDR and promise I will be back soon.
> Until then: Please stay safe and healthy.
> Best regards from Germany and Sabine and a lot of pets.


Glad to hear from you Sabine. Have fun with your new friends.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday!


The same to you! Yesterday and today have been wonderful weather and Saphire can get outside.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I put coconut oil on Opo yesterday. Haven't done it that forever. Well last night/early morning I was out checking on Opo. He was jumping around in his hide. I got a flashlight and saw some ants crawling on him. So my wife and I brought him in rinsed him off and put him in the other hide with the Kane mat. We haven't been using it because in the summer Opo prefers the other hide. So I had to set the thermostat up and went back a few times during the night to check that the temp was ok. Time to do some ant killing


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. I am still alive.....
> Busy with cats on vacation, with my own pets, house and garden. But I am happy. Life is good ( as to say it with Adams @Tidgys Dad words ).
> I`ve got 4 new furred family members. Baby cats ( British shorthair ) Pictures follow soon.  It is not easy to take good pictures of playing young cats !!!!
> My sullies are mostly every day in their outdoor enclosure and walk back when it is getting too cold for them or the sun hides behind clouds. But summer is still fine. We have a lot of sunshine and warmth every day. I enjoy these days much. Soon they will be gone ....
> I hope everybody is well. I haven`t the time to catch up. So I send all my best wishes and greetings to all my lovely roommates in the CDR and promise I will be back soon.
> Until then: Please stay safe and healthy.
> Best regards from Germany and Sabine and a lot of pets.


Hello! I'll be waiting for a new song and pictures when the weather coops us all up again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> Everyone get to the Ben-mobile!!


I'm running just as fast as my chubby little legs can carry me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. I am still alive.....
> Busy with cats on vacation, with my own pets, house and garden. But I am happy. Life is good ( as to say it with Adams @Tidgys Dad words ).
> I`ve got 4 new furred family members. Baby cats ( British shorthair ) Pictures follow soon.  It is not easy to take good pictures of playing young cats !!!!
> My sullies are mostly every day in their outdoor enclosure and walk back when it is getting too cold for them or the sun hides behind clouds. But summer is still fine. We have a lot of sunshine and warmth every day. I enjoy these days much. Soon they will be gone ....
> I hope everybody is well. I haven`t the time to catch up. So I send all my best wishes and greetings to all my lovely roommates in the CDR and promise I will be back soon.
> Until then: Please stay safe and healthy.
> Best regards from Germany and Sabine and a lot of pets.


Thanks for letting us know you're ok, Sabine. We miss you.


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I'm running just as fast as my chubby little legs can carry me!


Haha


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> I can see Ben behind this wheel, not a Mini!
> 
> View attachment 278273



Haha the rollover mobile! Any turn over 15 MPH and the tip over!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I put coconut oil on Opo yesterday. Haven't done it that forever. Well last night/early morning I was out checking on Opo. He was jumping around in his hide. I got a flashlight and saw some ants crawling on him. So my wife and I brought him in rinsed him off and put him in the other hide with the Kane mat. We haven't been using it because in the summer Opo prefers the other hide. So I had to set the thermostat up and went back a few times during the night to check that the temp was ok. Time to do some ant killing


Good thing you found out the ants have taken up residence in Opo's hide.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to put up a “Few” Christmas lights. I stopped when I learned there is a hospital ER code for falling off a ladder putting up Christmas lights! [emoji23]
> View attachment 278240
> View attachment 278241
> View attachment 278242


Wow! What a beautiful light show. There's things I so want to do too...but they require a ladder. So far I've been able to avoid serious injuries from a fall off of a ladder. And I've had several. My more serious injuries came from everyday activities when I forgot to be elderly and watch my feet.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! Hope you get some peace tonight... any news on the possible move??


Hi Heather.
Another blustery wet night for us, but I was so tired from the lack of sleep the night before I slept through it all!
Not made any decisions yet.
I've driven past the bungalow a few times at different times to get feel for the area.
It's pretty busy and the school has a car boot sale every Sunday during term times so that adds to the traffic.
It's still a possible, and it's been up for sale since January with no offers so they may consider a lower price if I decide to go for it but also looking to see what else is out there.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to put up a “Few” Christmas lights. I stopped when I learned there is a hospital ER code for falling off a ladder putting up Christmas lights! [emoji23]
> View attachment 278240
> View attachment 278241
> View attachment 278242


....just a few Christmas lights!!
Your house would rival the Blackpool Illuminations we have annually every Autumn in the UK (you'll have to google it!)


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Wishing you all a wonderful Sunday!


Wishing the same for you Heather!
I went out for a very nice Sunday lunch with my sister and niece.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. I am still alive.....
> Busy with cats on vacation, with my own pets, house and garden. But I am happy. Life is good ( as to say it with Adams @Tidgys Dad words ).
> I`ve got 4 new furred family members. Baby cats ( British shorthair ) Pictures follow soon.  It is not easy to take good pictures of playing young cats !!!!
> My sullies are mostly every day in their outdoor enclosure and walk back when it is getting too cold for them or the sun hides behind clouds. But summer is still fine. We have a lot of sunshine and warmth every day. I enjoy these days much. Soon they will be gone ....
> I hope everybody is well. I haven`t the time to catch up. So I send all my best wishes and greetings to all my lovely roommates in the CDR and promise I will be back soon.
> Until then: Please stay safe and healthy.
> Best regards from Germany and Sabine and a lot of pets.


Hi Sabine good to hear you're OK !
You're having much better weather than us at the moment - enjoy it while you can!!
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I put coconut oil on Opo yesterday. Haven't done it that forever. Well last night/early morning I was out checking on Opo. He was jumping around in his hide. I got a flashlight and saw some ants crawling on him. So my wife and I brought him in rinsed him off and put him in the other hide with the Kane mat. We haven't been using it because in the summer Opo prefers the other hide. So I had to set the thermostat up and went back a few times during the night to check that the temp was ok. Time to do some ant killing


Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) is good - and tort safe.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather.
> Another blustery wet night for us, but I was so tired from the lack of sleep the night before I slept through it all!
> Not made any decisions yet.
> I've driven past the bungalow a few times at different times to get feel for the area.
> It's pretty busy and the school has a car boot sale every Sunday during term times so that adds to the traffic.
> It's still a possible, and it's been up for sale since January with no offers so they may consider a lower price if I decide to go for it but also looking to see what else is out there.


You might want to talk to a couple neighbors to ask why they think the house isn't selling


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather.
> Another blustery wet night for us, but I was so tired from the lack of sleep the night before I slept through it all!
> Not made any decisions yet.
> I've driven past the bungalow a few times at different times to get feel for the area.
> It's pretty busy and the school has a car boot sale every Sunday during term times so that adds to the traffic.
> It's still a possible, and it's been up for sale since January with no offers so they may consider a lower price if I decide to go for it but also looking to see what else is out there.


Best wishes with your search. For the right place for you and Lola.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sunday is my day off (Yvonne's conscience says, "How can you tell the difference between Sunday and every other day when you're keeping the seat of your recliner warm?" , so I'm sitting here in my recliner working jig saw and find the hidden object puzzles. I vaguely notice that Misty seems restless, moving from one spot to lay down, then to another. When she settled next to my chair I looked over at her and noticed a tiny bit of foam on her bottom lip. I said, "What's the matter, Honey? Do you have to go outside and eat some grass?". To which she replied by getting animated and looking expectantly at me. So I set the Kindle aside, got up and went to the front door. Holding the door open I called for her to come, but she just sat there, stubbornly looking at me. The reason I chose the front door over the back door is because there's better, more edible grass out front. I don't want to have to mow the backyard , so I don't water out there.

When she wouldn't come I closed the door and asked, "Do you want to go out back?". To which she replied by jumping up and excitedly rushing towards the back door. She kept looking back at me to make sure I was coming too.

So we go out back and she rushes over to her potty spot and proceeds to squat and pee, after which she trots back to the door to go back inside.

What the heck?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) is good - and tort safe.


Yes. I've never tried it for ants though.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sunday is my day off (Yvonne's conscience says, "How can you tell the difference between Sunday and every other day when you're keeping the seat of your recliner warm?" , so I'm sitting here in my recliner working jig saw and find the hidden object puzzles. I vaguely notice that Misty seems restless, moving from one spot to lay down, then to another. When she settled next to my chair I looked over at her and noticed a tiny bit of foam on her bottom lip. I said, "What's the matter, Honey? Do you have to go outside and eat some grass?". To which she replied by getting animated and looking expectantly at me. So I set the Kindle aside, got up and went to the front door. Holding the door open I called for her to come, but she just sat there, stubbornly looking at me. The reason I chose the front door over the back door is because there's better, more edible grass out front. I don't want to have to mow the backyard , so I don't water out there.
> 
> When she wouldn't come I closed the door and asked, "Do you want to go out back?". To which she replied by jumping up and excitedly rushing towards the back door. She kept looking back at me to make sure I was coming too.
> 
> So we go out back and she rushes over to her potty spot and proceeds to squat and pee, after which she trots back to the door to go back inside.
> 
> What the heck?


That's such adorable puppy stuff! You are making me want to introduce a doggy into my life. Just for exercise for me. My other sillys act like a bump on a log or a bump on a logamorph. Arrow just hangs around on fake plants. Dilly (our cat) expects me to open and close the child gate for him. Whatever...


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I put coconut oil on Opo yesterday. Haven't done it that forever. Well last night/early morning I was out checking on Opo. He was jumping around in his hide. I got a flashlight and saw some ants crawling on him. So my wife and I brought him in rinsed him off and put him in the other hide with the Kane mat. We haven't been using it because in the summer Opo prefers the other hide. So I had to set the thermostat up and went back a few times during the night to check that the temp was ok. Time to do some ant killing



I had that problem.. it wasn’t fire ants and Toretto was unharmed but I didn’t like it.. I sprayed the hides, pots, walls, and everything else in the yard that he doesn’t eat with this stuff I found and he wasn’t bothered plus it took a dent out of the mosquitos...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Good thing you found out the ants have taken up residence in Opo's hide.


I don't sleep well at night. When I wake up it has become routine to go out and check him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) is good - and tort safe.


Yes I am going to get some and put it around the inside and outside of the screen porch. I put some terror X in a couple of places where Opo cant get to. I will leave it for a couple of days only. I had them under control but as soon as you let up their back.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I had that problem.. it wasn’t fire ants and Toretto was unharmed but I didn’t like it.. I sprayed the hides, pots, walls, and everything else in the yard that he doesn’t eat with this stuff I found and he wasn’t bothered plus it took a dent out of the mosquitos...
> View attachment 278312


Thanks! mosquitos have been a problem the last 4 days. We had cooler weather and rain last week. These mosquitoes are a little smaller and darker. They are relentless even in the day time. I have never seen Opo get bit until these showed up. They get so full of blood they cant fly. They try and get a couple of inches off the ground and fall back down.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather.
> Another blustery wet night for us, but I was so tired from the lack of sleep the night before I slept through it all!
> Not made any decisions yet.
> I've driven past the bungalow a few times at different times to get feel for the area.
> It's pretty busy and the school has a car boot sale every Sunday during term times so that adds to the traffic.
> It's still a possible, and it's been up for sale since January with no offers so they may consider a lower price if I decide to go for it but also looking to see what else is out there.



Yep.. I think you always find the best deal when you are not pressured to look... well I’m excited to see what all you find or how much the price drops on this one GOOD LUCK!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> You might want to talk to a couple neighbors to ask why they think the house isn't selling



Good idea!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You might want to talk to a couple neighbors to ask why they think the house isn't selling



The British market is pretty flat right now. People aren’t moving due to economic worries, including Brexit.

Also, house prices are starting to fall in some areas and vendors are advertising too high a price more in hope than expectation.

Here in England and Wales (and I do mean England & Wales... the system is different in Scotland), we have a more complex system than those of you in the US are used to. 

We end up up with a “property chain” ... the purchase of your new home depends on the sale of your old one and the vendor of your new home purchasing their new home. All contracts are exchanged on the same day.

In a perfect world the chain is short; the buyer of your property has nothing to sell and the seller of your new home isn’t buying another. However, it can be lengthy and the purchase can be affected by someone else having problems with selling their home.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> You might want to talk to a couple neighbors to ask why they think the house isn't selling



Maybe the neighbors ARE the problem! : -)


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The British market is pretty flat right now. People aren’t moving due to economic worries, including Brexit.
> 
> Also, house prices are starting to fall in some areas and vendors are advertising too high a price more in hope than expectation.
> 
> Here in England and Wales (and I do mean England & Wales... the system is different in Scotland), we have a more complex system than those of you in the US are used to.
> 
> We end up up with a “property chain” ... the purchase of your new home depends on the sale of your old one and the vendor of your new home purchasing their new home. All contracts are exchanged on the same day.
> 
> In a perfect world the chain is short; the buyer of your property has nothing to sell and the seller of your new home isn’t buying another. However, it can be lengthy and the purchase can be affected by someone else having problems with selling their home.




At first I thought you were making reference to “gazumping” but I checked Mr Google to refresh my memory, and I see that it’s not the same...

*Gazumping* occurs when a seller (especially of property) accepts a verbal offer (a promise to purchase) on the property from one potential buyer, but then accepts a higher offer from someone else. It can also refer to the seller raising the asking price or asking for more money at the last minute, after previously verbally agreeing to a lower one. In either case, the original buyer is left in a bad situation, and either has to offer a higher price or lose the purchase.[1] The term gazumping is most commonly used in the UK, Ireland and Australia, although similar practices can be found in some other jurisdictions.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> You might want to talk to a couple neighbors to ask why they think the house isn't selling


Yes I would do that.
My guess is that the school puts some people off but I also want to make sure there are no new developments planned on open land nearby, although this is the only property for sale in the area. I would expect a few others to be on the market too if developers had plans nearby.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Sunday is my day off (Yvonne's conscience says, "How can you tell the difference between Sunday and every other day when you're keeping the seat of your recliner warm?" , so I'm sitting here in my recliner working jig saw and find the hidden object puzzles. I vaguely notice that Misty seems restless, moving from one spot to lay down, then to another. When she settled next to my chair I looked over at her and noticed a tiny bit of foam on her bottom lip. I said, "What's the matter, Honey? Do you have to go outside and eat some grass?". To which she replied by getting animated and looking expectantly at me. So I set the Kindle aside, got up and went to the front door. Holding the door open I called for her to come, but she just sat there, stubbornly looking at me. The reason I chose the front door over the back door is because there's better, more edible grass out front. I don't want to have to mow the backyard , so I don't water out there.
> 
> When she wouldn't come I closed the door and asked, "Do you want to go out back?". To which she replied by jumping up and excitedly rushing towards the back door. She kept looking back at me to make sure I was coming too.
> 
> So we go out back and she rushes over to her potty spot and proceeds to squat and pee, after which she trots back to the door to go back inside.
> 
> What the heck?


Misty obviously likes her potty spot!
Like torts - creatures of habit!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I've never tried it for ants though.


I've only used it for ants that invaded the house and it worked a treat.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday!
I'm just off to collect some dandies and plantains for Lola.
He is eating like a little horse at the moment and I'm finding it hard to keep up with him - thank goodness for the salad bags to add to the weeds.
Have a good day and see you later.


----------



## EllieMay

@Bee62
Sabine, it was good to see your updates! You are missed and I’m looking forward to seeing pics of all your new additions!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> At first I thought you were making reference to “gazumping” but I checked Mr Google to refresh my memory, and I see that it’s not the same...
> 
> *Gazumping* occurs when a seller (especially of property) accepts a verbal offer (a promise to purchase) on the property from one potential buyer, but then accepts a higher offer from someone else. It can also refer to the seller raising the asking price or asking for more money at the last minute, after previously verbally agreeing to a lower one. In either case, the original buyer is left in a bad situation, and either has to offer a higher price or lose the purchase.[1] The term gazumping is most commonly used in the UK, Ireland and Australia, although similar practices can be found in some other jurisdictions.



Gazumping might be a cause of the chain to break.

A property chain would look something like this:

Buyer (living in rented)

\|/ Buys

Lyn’s House and Lyn 

\|/ Buys

House B whose seller

\|/ Buys

House C (owner gone into a retirement home)

All the sale contracts would be exchanged by solicitors on the same day. If the chain is lengthy, it can take months to get everything lined up!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Monday!
> I'm just off to collect some dandies and plantains for Lola.
> He is eating like a little horse at the moment and I'm finding it hard to keep up with him - thank goodness for the salad bags to add to the weeds.
> Have a good day and see you later.



Go Lola! It’s good to hear you’re eating properly [emoji4]


----------



## Blackdog1714

Or the problem was inside the house-Google that address!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

And this is the weather starting to cool off


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Yes I would do that.
> My guess is that the school puts some people off but I also want to make sure there are no new developments planned on open land nearby, although this is the only property for sale in the area. I would expect a few others to be on the market too if developers had plans nearby.


Having a school nearby does come with some problems. The school bus stops right in front of my house and the kids make a mess out there, dropping candy wrappers and juice boxes, paper trash, etc. I swear parents these days are raising a generation of litterers!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Go Lola! It’s good to hear you’re eating properly [emoji4]


Quite a difference to last year.
It's great to see him tucking in!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 278333


This climate change is quite scary!!
There are fires in the Arctic!
https://nationalpost.com/news/world...ce-sheet-is-on-track-for-a-record-melt-season


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Having a school nearby does come with some problems. The school bus stops right in front of my house and the kids make a mess out there, dropping candy wrappers and juice boxes, paper trash, etc. I swear parents these days are raising a generation of litterers!


I think it would mainly be parents dropping off and picking up at the back entrance to the school. 
It wouldn't necessarily bother me though, because I would have left earlier and come back later from my school and they would have the same holidays as me , but it could put off some buyers. The Sunday car boot sales may cause a problem but, as you said, I need to ask the neighbours if they do. 
I think they should fine parents if their kids are caught dropping litter. You could also try ringing the school and let them talk to the kids about respect for neighbourhoods - no need to give your address.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> This climate change is quite scary!!
> There are fires in the Arctic!
> https://nationalpost.com/news/world...ce-sheet-is-on-track-for-a-record-melt-season



That IS crazy


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> This climate change is quite scary!!
> There are fires in the Arctic!
> https://nationalpost.com/news/world...ce-sheet-is-on-track-for-a-record-melt-season



Temperatures are screaming hot in Alaska this year as well. Record number of days above freezing, warm waters.

Unprecedented salmon die-offs in Norton Sound, ALASKA as water temperatures have surged above 70 degrees, which is 10-12 degrees above normal. Aug 10, 2019. (Video


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Temperatures are screaming hot in Alaska this year as well. Record number of days above freezing, warm waters.
> 
> Unprecedented salmon die-offs in Norton Sound, ALASKA as water temperatures have surged above 70 degrees, which is 10-12 degrees above normal. Aug 10, 2019. (Video



[emoji22] How much longer can the deniers continue to say that the climate isn’t changing? And far too fast. Everyone on the planet needs to take action. Lots of small changes will add up to one big change


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I think it would mainly be parents dropping off and picking up at the back entrance to the school.
> It wouldn't necessarily bother me though, because I would have left earlier and come back later from my school and they would have the same holidays as me , but it could put off some buyers. The Sunday car boot sales may cause a problem but, as you said, I need to ask the neighbours if they do.
> I think they should fine parents if their kids are caught dropping litter. You could also try ringing the school and let them talk to the kids about respect for neighbourhoods - no need to give your address.


In my opinion, it's not the school's responsibility to teach children manners and respect. That should come from the parents. It's obvious that the bus driver has conditioned the children to not drop their trash on the bus, because the first thing they do when stepping off the bus is drop the trash. If the bus driver can do it why can't the parents. Thankfully, the bus riding children in my neighborhood have either grown past elementary school or moved away. There are no more children at my bus stop, hence no longer a bus stop! Hooray!


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!


Hey, Kathy. How's your husband doing? And your daughter?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather.
> Another blustery wet night for us, but I was so tired from the lack of sleep the night before I slept through it all!
> Not made any decisions yet.
> I've driven past the bungalow a few times at different times to get feel for the area.
> It's pretty busy and the school has a car boot sale every Sunday during term times so that adds to the traffic.
> It's still a possible, and it's been up for sale since January with no offers so they may consider a lower price if I decide to go for it but also looking to see what else is out there.


Ok what is a car boot sale?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> [emoji22] How much longer can the deniers continue to say that the climate isn’t changing? And far too fast. Everyone on the planet needs to take action. Lots of small changes will add up to one big change


It's all about powerful people wanting more money now and not thinking about the future. GREED!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, with 2 nights of ants or mosquitoes and yesterday mosquitoes. I had to put Opo in his other hide again last night/ early morning. I checked on him this morning he was still sleeping. I took the cover off so he could get some sun. He just started scratching in the corner and went back to sleep. I covered the hide up and he is still sleeping. He even couldn't take day naps yesterday because of the mosquitoes. Sooner or later he will figure out what hide to go to.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a couple turtle ponds, and thankfully I'm not bothered by mosquitoes here. Naturally I keep mosquito fish in the ponds, maybe that does the trick. I'd love to put up a bat house. But they say to mount them were they get a few hours of morning sun. It's so very hot here that even one hour would cook whatever's inside the house.


----------



## Ben02

Found a toad while digging.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!



Good afternoon now what’s on our home improvement showcase today?[emoji6]

Seriously, are all your family members recovering well? Have you had a chance to get rested up? I hope you All are well!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok what is a car boot sale?



Like a yard sale, but from the trunk (aka boot) of your car. An estate sale if you drive a Mazerati!


----------



## DE42

Has anyone heard from our darklord the founder of the CDR lately?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, with 2 nights of ants or mosquitoes and yesterday mosquitoes. I had to put Opo in his other hide again last night/ early morning. I checked on him this morning he was still sleeping. I took the cover off so he could get some sun. He just started scratching in the corner and went back to sleep. I covered the hide up and he is still sleeping. He even couldn't take day naps yesterday because of the mosquitoes. Sooner or later he will figure out what hide to go to.



The eco logic works really good on mosquitos too. It’s made with lemongrass oil. I sprayed down my little rubber maid garden shed.. usually when I open it, a whole swarm comes out.. now—— nothing!! It’s bliss. I use it inside my house around windows as well. They make an aerosol too.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.

Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.

Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!

Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!

I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've only used it for ants that invaded the house and it worked a treat.


My youngest son swears by it as a safer alternative then poisons for bugs in general. He has been a maintenance supervisor for large apartment complexes for years.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.


Please count me as one of your church family. I can't be there but I can pray and will.


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.



We are all here for you! Hang in there.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't sleep well at night. When I wake up it has become routine to go out and check him.


Well then it's possibly a new colony and you won't have a lot of problems getting rid of the ants. What's nasty is I read that ants aren't native to the US. Yet they thrive in Florida...along with a lot of other non native critters.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Well then it's possibly a new colony and you won't have a lot of problems getting rid of the ants. What's nasty is I read that ants aren't native to the US. Yet they thrive in Florida...along with a lot of other non native critters.


If you are adventerous you can melt aluminum and pour down into the anthill and have an art sculpture


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> If you are adventerous you can melt aluminum and pour down into the anthill and have an art sculpture


That's funny. I don't especially like bugs but I hate ants. They probably have their place but they look way better in that sculpture.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok what is a car boot sale?



A car’s boot is what you call a trunk.

People load up their car with what they don’t want any more and congregate with others doing likewise in a field or car park to sell it. Sort of a yard sale that doesn’t rely on people to drive past your property.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.



Oh my! Massive hugs and fondest wishes... I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## JoesMum

Enjoying a French sunset. You’ll have to imagine the ref wine, the sound of the cicadas and the perfect temperatures


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> If you are adventerous you can melt aluminum and pour down into the anthill and have an art sculpture


Looks like a Christmas tree.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.



WOW Karen!!! What a road you have traveled! I so glad you’ve checked in. I’m sure sorry that you’ve had such a tough time. Surely there are great things ahead for you!!! God bless and please take care.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Enjoying a French sunset. You’ll have to imagine the ref wine, the sound of the cicadas and the perfect temperatures
> View attachment 278361



Beautiful! I don’t know cicadas, but I’d imagine it must be similar to our crickets.... or for those of us in the swampier areas, the frogs[emoji12]


----------



## DE42

From our walk today.


----------



## jsheffield

A paddle trip this morning in the Adirondacks with my father, who'll be 83 this year.

















































I love that we still get out and explore the world.

Jamie


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Temperatures are screaming hot in Alaska this year as well. Record number of days above freezing, warm waters.
> 
> Unprecedented salmon die-offs in Norton Sound, ALASKA as water temperatures have surged above 70 degrees, which is 10-12 degrees above normal. Aug 10, 2019. (Video


Its a disaster for wildlife


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok what is a car boot sale?


I suppose its similar to a yard sale, but people take their stuff to sell in the car and pay for a spot in a place holding a car boot sale and sell cheaply out of the back of their car.
Its a good way to make some money on unwanted things everyone loves a bargain!
One man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 278355
> Found a toad while digging.


Thank goodness you missed him with the spade!
He's only a young one isn't he?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.


You've been through an awful lot! I hope things settle down for a while, let you catch your breath (pun not intended), and take some time to heal. We're with you in spirit.


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.


Karen I am so sorry and shocked to hear you've been coping with all that, but very glad you have been strong enough to get through it and have good support from family and friends.
Please take care and you know where we are when you feel like posting again.
Thinking of you and wishing you a complete recovery


----------



## Pastel Tortie

DE42 said:


> From our walk today.
> View attachment 278363
> View attachment 278364
> View attachment 278365
> View attachment 278366
> View attachment 278367
> View attachment 278369
> View attachment 278370
> View attachment 278371
> View attachment 278372


Happy puppy! Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jsheffield said:


> A paddle trip this morning in the Adirondacks with my father, who'll be 83 this year.
> 
> View attachment 278374
> 
> 
> View attachment 278375
> 
> 
> View attachment 278376
> 
> 
> View attachment 278377
> 
> 
> View attachment 278378
> 
> 
> View attachment 278379
> 
> 
> View attachment 278380
> 
> 
> View attachment 278381
> 
> 
> View attachment 278382
> 
> 
> View attachment 278383
> 
> 
> View attachment 278384
> 
> 
> View attachment 278385
> 
> 
> View attachment 278386
> 
> 
> View attachment 278387
> 
> 
> View attachment 278388
> 
> 
> View attachment 278389
> 
> 
> I love that we still get out and explore the world.
> 
> Jamie


That's great! It looks like you guys had a great time...and great weather!


----------



## Lyn W

DE42 said:


> From our walk today.
> View attachment 278363
> View attachment 278364
> View attachment 278365
> View attachment 278366
> View attachment 278367
> View attachment 278369
> View attachment 278370
> View attachment 278371
> View attachment 278372


He looks like he was really enjoying that walk and it certainly tired him out!


----------



## Lyn W

jsheffield said:


> A paddle trip this morning in the Adirondacks with my father, who'll be 83 this year.
> 
> View attachment 278374
> 
> 
> View attachment 278375
> 
> 
> View attachment 278376
> 
> 
> View attachment 278377
> 
> 
> View attachment 278378
> 
> 
> View attachment 278379
> 
> 
> View attachment 278380
> 
> 
> View attachment 278381
> 
> 
> View attachment 278382
> 
> 
> View attachment 278383
> 
> 
> View attachment 278384
> 
> 
> View attachment 278385
> 
> 
> View attachment 278386
> 
> 
> View attachment 278387
> 
> 
> View attachment 278388
> 
> 
> View attachment 278389
> 
> 
> I love that we still get out and explore the world.
> 
> Jamie


What a lovely peaceful place made even more special by the fact your dad was with you.
It obviously keeps him young because he doesn't look 83!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok what is a car boot sale?


I guess you know now 3 of us have told you!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> A car’s boot is what you call a trunk.
> 
> People load up their car with what they don’t want any more and congregate with others doing likewise in a field or car park to sell it. Sort of a yard sale that doesn’t rely on people to drive past your property.



Car Park = parking lot


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> The eco logic works really good on mosquitos too. It’s made with lemongrass oil. I sprayed down my little rubber maid garden shed.. usually when I open it, a whole swarm comes out.. now—— nothing!! It’s bliss. I use it inside my house around windows as well. They make an aerosol too.
> View attachment 278358
> View attachment 278359


Thanks I will get that with your other recommendations. 
Got back from the doctors around 5 and Opo hadn't come out. My wife got him out and I gave him some kale. I was getting his bath ready and he walked back to his hide. Crawled in so I turned up the heat for the Kane mat just a tiny bit. We had a cool front move in 80°. Opo is sensitive to barometer changes. I think he will be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Like a yard sale, but from the trunk (aka boot) of your car. An estate sale if you drive a Mazerati!


Your right I forgot they call the trunk a boot.
I think they call the hood of the car a bonnet.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness you missed him with the spade!
> He's only a young one isn't he?


Yes I think so, we managed to remove six of his buddies yesterday, I guess we missed one. They have perfect camouflage which doesn’t really help them in this situation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well then it's possibly a new colony and you won't have a lot of problems getting rid of the ants. What's nasty is I read that ants aren't native to the US. Yet they thrive in Florida...along with a lot of other non native critters.


I am happy they were not fire ants. Opo has come across a fire ant colony. I have never seen a tortoise move so fast.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I will get that with your other recommendations.
> Got back from the doctors around 5 and Opo hadn't come out. My wife got him out and I gave him some kale. I was getting his bath ready and he walked back to his hide. Crawled in so I turned up the heat for the Kane mat just a tiny bit. We had a cool front move in 80°. Opo is sensitive to barometer changes. I think he will be fine tomorrow.


I wish we could get Kane mats here.
I found one place but they only had old stock without the thermostats and way too big for what I wanted, but there aren't any other stockists left in the UK now.
I'll have to start searching again for something similar before the temps drop.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Your right I forgot they call the trunk a boot.
> I think they call the hood of the car a bonnet.


Yup - bonnets and boots!


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.


Welcome back. Sounds like you have been thru to much. My prayers are still with you. 
Stay strong!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I wish we could get Kane mats here.
> I found one place but they only had old stock without the thermostats and way too big for what I wanted, but there aren't any other stockists left in the UK now.
> I'll have to start searching again for something similar before the temps drop.


I found the thermostat they sell is more expensive than picking one up online. Maybe we could send you one.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I wish we could get Kane mats here.
> I found one place but they only had old stock without the thermostats and way too big for what I wanted, but there aren't any other stockists left in the UK now.
> I'll have to start searching again for something similar before the temps drop.


Ask @Bee62 what she uses in Germany. Being in the UK, you may have an easier time getting a German product.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I found the thermostat they sell is more expensive than picking one up online. Maybe we could send you one.


The new models have built in thermostats.
Thanks Ray but I think the shipping would cost too much and they don't make them with UK connections either, I did email the company to ask .
There must be similar mats closer to home. There are lots of pig farmers in the UK - maybe I should email them to find out what they use.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Enjoying a French sunset. You’ll have to imagine the ref wine, the sound of the cicadas and the perfect temperatures
> View attachment 278361



Wait! You’re in Maryland?! Sunsetting, red wine, cicadas humming and perfecto evening temps!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am happy they were not fire ants. Opo has come across a fire ant colony. I have never seen a tortoise move so fast.


That's even better news. Not fire ants. I like Blackdog1714's sculpture idea a lot. ..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's even better news. Not fire ants. I like Blackdog1714's sculpture idea a lot. ..


There has to be a science project in there, somewhere...


----------



## DE42

Cathie G said:


> Well then it's possibly a new colony and you won't have a lot of problems getting rid of the ants. What's nasty is I read that ants aren't native to the US. Yet they thrive in Florida...along with a lot of other non native critters.


Not just Florida. I know South Carolina, Georgia, Mississippi and even some of West TN has the.


----------



## EllieMay

DE42 said:


> From our walk today.
> View attachment 278363
> View attachment 278364
> View attachment 278365
> View attachment 278366
> View attachment 278367
> View attachment 278369
> View attachment 278370
> View attachment 278371
> View attachment 278372



Pictures are worth a thousand words!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I will get that with your other recommendations.
> Got back from the doctors around 5 and Opo hadn't come out. My wife got him out and I gave him some kale. I was getting his bath ready and he walked back to his hide. Crawled in so I turned up the heat for the Kane mat just a tiny bit. We had a cool front move in 80°. Opo is sensitive to barometer changes. I think he will be fine tomorrow.



A cool front??? That’s it, tell wifey too make room.... I’m coming over (and I’ve got quite the entourage! )


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I wish we could get Kane mats here.
> I found one place but they only had old stock without the thermostats and way too big for what I wanted, but there aren't any other stockists left in the UK now.
> I'll have to start searching again for something similar before the temps drop.



eBay!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> The new models have built in thermostats.
> Thanks Ray but I think the shipping would cost too much and they don't make them with UK connections either, I did email the company to ask .
> There must be similar mats closer to home. There are lots of pig farmers in the UK - maybe I should email them to find out what they use.



There is one made by farm innovations I think. It is very similar with the hard plastic cover. I believe it was designed for lambs?? I have the small one that I bought from one of our farm suppliers. It’s been well used by Toretto when he was indoors and now by Pickles..I run it on an inkbird thermostat.. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful! I don’t know cicadas, but I’d imagine it must be similar to our crickets.... or for those of us in the swampier areas, the frogs[emoji12]



They’re ugly looking things with the noise output of frogs or crickets. They get quite big. We’ve seen them around 1.5 inches


----------



## JoesMum

DE42 said:


> From our walk today.
> View attachment 278363
> View attachment 278364
> View attachment 278365
> View attachment 278366
> View attachment 278367
> View attachment 278369
> View attachment 278370
> View attachment 278371
> View attachment 278372



Those paws have some growing into to go!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> They’re ugly looking things with the noise output of frogs or crickets. They get quite big. We’ve seen them around 1.5 inches
> View attachment 278420



Yep....we have thousands active this time of year. Luckily, it’s not as bad as some years. I think they run on 17 year cycles. During those peak years, it’s deafening when they are all calling.

https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2017/05/16/cicadas-maryland/


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> There is one made by farm innovations I think. It is very similar with the hard plastic cover. I believe it was designed for lambs?? I have the small one that I bought from one of our farm suppliers. It’s been well used by Toretto when he was indoors and now by Pickles..I run it on an inkbird thermostat.. GOOD LUCK!


Thanks Ellie I have found a company in the UK that sells the Stanfield heat mats so emailed them for prices etc. 
They won't be cheap but I'm hoping that it will be able to do the same job as the central heating radiator and save me some money in bills!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> They’re ugly looking things with the noise output of frogs or crickets. They get quite big. We’ve seen them around 1.5 inches
> View attachment 278420



Oh... Locusts ... it’s amazing what you don’t know) . I had never heard Cicada until you said that, but when I googled to get you a locust picture, it’s everywhere.. lol - and apparently the same thing 
As kids, we would play with the “sheds”... I ran across one just a couple days ago on a fence post..


----------



## EllieMay

So good morning!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Oh... Locusts ... it’s amazing what you don’t know) . I had never heard Cicada until you said that, but when I googled to get you a locust picture, it’s everywhere.. lol - and apparently the same thing
> As kids, we would play with the “sheds”... I ran across one just a couple days ago on a fence post..



I thought you knew what they were/are.

But here we call your “locusts” grasshoppers


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I thought you knew what they were/are.
> 
> But here we call your “locusts” grasshoppers
> 
> View attachment 278426



And now I see that your grasshopper locusts are the proper insect for the name Texas slang gets me every time... Google says that the term “locust” is commonly misused here for the cicadas... [emoji12]. I did see that Texas is experiencing the 17year thing too . I’ve been educated !


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> I am happy they were not fire ants. Opo has come across a fire ant colony. I have never seen a tortoise move so fast.


Same with mine when they walk over some sow thistle


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> And now I see that your grasshopper locusts are the proper insect for the name Texas slang gets me every time... Google says that the term “locust” is commonly misused here for the cicadas... [emoji12]. I did see that Texas is experiencing the 17year thing too . I’ve been educated !


Cicadas are annoying, when we went to Rome a few years ago they were everywhere. The night we got back home I could still hear their sound in my head as I tried to get to sleep.

Here’s a video I found on the internet.


----------



## Yvonne G

DE42 said:


> From our walk today.
> View attachment 278363
> View attachment 278364
> View attachment 278365
> View attachment 278366
> View attachment 278367
> View attachment 278369
> View attachment 278370
> View attachment 278371
> View attachment 278372


He's just adorable! I love those ears.


----------



## Yvonne G

jsheffield said:


> A paddle trip this morning in the Adirondacks with my father, who'll be 83 this year.
> 
> View attachment 278374
> 
> 
> View attachment 278375
> 
> 
> View attachment 278376
> 
> 
> View attachment 278377
> 
> 
> View attachment 278378
> 
> 
> View attachment 278379
> 
> 
> View attachment 278380
> 
> 
> View attachment 278381
> 
> 
> View attachment 278382
> 
> 
> View attachment 278383
> 
> 
> View attachment 278384
> 
> 
> View attachment 278385
> 
> 
> View attachment 278386
> 
> 
> View attachment 278387
> 
> 
> View attachment 278388
> 
> 
> View attachment 278389
> 
> 
> I love that we still get out and explore the world.
> 
> Jamie


That looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I wish we could get Kane mats here.
> I found one place but they only had old stock without the thermostats and way too big for what I wanted, but there aren't any other stockists left in the UK now.
> I'll have to start searching again for something similar before the temps drop.


Look into radiant heat panels instead. They use less electricity and you can mount them on a side wall. Better than bottom heat. Here's what they look like:


----------



## Maro2Bear

jsheffield said:


> A paddle trip this morning in the Adirondacks with my father, who'll be 83 this year.
> 
> View attachment 278374
> 
> 
> View attachment 278375
> 
> 
> View attachment 278376
> 
> 
> View attachment 278377
> 
> 
> View attachment 278378
> 
> 
> View attachment 278379
> 
> 
> View attachment 278380
> 
> 
> View attachment 278381
> 
> 
> View attachment 278382
> 
> 
> View attachment 278383
> 
> 
> View attachment 278384
> 
> 
> View attachment 278385
> 
> 
> View attachment 278386
> 
> 
> View attachment 278387
> 
> 
> View attachment 278388
> 
> 
> View attachment 278389
> 
> 
> I love that we still get out and explore the world.
> 
> Jamie




Yep! Lots to see, for sure.


----------



## Ben02

Marge likes to poop in her bed time cave. It’s fun for her but not for me, so I put a barrier over the front of the cave and remove it at her bed time. Today she decided to climb to the top of her cave and push down the barrier. She must have been watching me push it aside from the top. “Clever girl” (Jurassic park quote)


----------



## Cathie G

DE42 said:


> Not just Florida. I know South Carolina, Georgia, Mississippi and even some of West TN has the.


Ohio too but I've not seen fire ants. I once saw one of the larger black ants get ahold of one of the anoles in Florida. I tried my best to try and help the anole but couldn't.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> There has to be a science project in there, somewhere...


Several. The first one being melting aluminum. Watching ants being smoked in the video was fun too. Sorry ants but payback is heck.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And now I see that your grasshopper locusts are the proper insect for the name Texas slang gets me every time... Google says that the term “locust” is commonly misused here for the cicadas... [emoji12]. I did see that Texas is experiencing the 17year thing too . I’ve been educated !


Those names are misused in Ohio too. We get cicadas every year. I haven't seen the actual locusts for many years. I hope we're not due for that 17 year cycle. I haven't seen many grasshoppers for several years.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Marge likes to poop in her bed time cave. It’s fun for her but not for me, so I put a barrier over the front of the cave and remove it at her bed time. Today she decided to climb to the top of her cave and push down the barrier. She must have been watching me push it aside from the top. “Clever girl” (Jurassic park quote)


Hehehe...hahaha...I actually wondered though if a tortoise could be litter trained to their spot.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe...hahaha...I actually wondered though if a tortoise could be litter trained to their spot.


Well at the moment my efforts have been unsuccessful. Marge: 1 Ben: 0


----------



## Ben02

jsheffield said:


> A paddle trip this morning in the Adirondacks with my father, who'll be 83 this year.
> 
> View attachment 278374
> 
> 
> View attachment 278375
> 
> 
> View attachment 278376
> 
> 
> View attachment 278377
> 
> 
> View attachment 278378
> 
> 
> View attachment 278379
> 
> 
> View attachment 278380
> 
> 
> View attachment 278381
> 
> 
> View attachment 278382
> 
> 
> View attachment 278383
> 
> 
> View attachment 278384
> 
> 
> View attachment 278385
> 
> 
> View attachment 278386
> 
> 
> View attachment 278387
> 
> 
> View attachment 278388
> 
> 
> View attachment 278389
> 
> 
> I love that we still get out and explore the world.
> 
> Jamie


Cool hat Jamie, I might have to get one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey Ben....I’m still not sure why you would worry so much about where your tort has decided to it’s business? Let alone, go to the trouble of blocking access? This might really get your tort bothered since they don’t like change in their environments/habitats.

_Marge likes to poop in her bed time cave. It’s fun for her but not for me, so I put a barrier over the front of the cave and remove it at her bed time. Today she decided to climb to the top of her cave and push down the barrier._
Our Sully does almost, if not all, of her business in the nice cozy nightbox, aka her cave. Sounds like similar behavior. Id never think of blocking it off.


----------



## Yvonne G

At one time, years ago, I was told that pooping and peeing in their shelter brings up the necessary humidity for the tortoise. Don't anthropormorphize. It doesn't bother him like it bothers you.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Oh... Locusts ... it’s amazing what you don’t know) . I had never heard Cicada until you said that, but when I googled to get you a locust picture, it’s everywhere.. lol - and apparently the same thing
> As kids, we would play with the “sheds”... I ran across one just a couple days ago on a fence post..



They’re not locusts either. They’re their own thing. Locusts are more closely related to grasshoppers. Cicadas are technically more closely related to crickets.

According to Google, cicadas have mistakenly been called locusts in the USA for centuries (probably due to the periodical swarms)
https://www.cicadamania.com/cicadas/when-is-a-locust-not-a-locust/

The variety of cicada in Europe isn’t periodical like the one Mark mentioned.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Yesterday we went birdwatching in the Camargue ... a huge are of coastal salt marshes which is also a nature reserve and wetland of international importance designated by Ramsar (part of UNESCO)

It’s famous for its white horses (and black bulls - forgot to photograph those)



And Greater Flamingoes (we saw thousands but my phone photos of the big flocks didn’t come out)



Coypu, locally known as Ragondin, are not native but are all over the place. This one is quite small.



And for lunch we had cuttlefish with razor clams... it looks like some magnified microbe [emoji23] It was served with rice... lots is grown in the area and it’s famous for the red grained variety. Also to accompany it another local dish - ratatouille: stewed tomato, courgette (aka zucchini), aubergine (aka eggplant), bell pepper and garlic with mixed herbs.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ben....I’m still not sure why you would worry so much about where your tort has decided to it’s business? Let alone, go to the trouble of blocking access? This might really get your tort bothered since they don’t like change in their environments/habitats.
> 
> _Marge likes to poop in her bed time cave. It’s fun for her but not for me, so I put a barrier over the front of the cave and remove it at her bed time. Today she decided to climb to the top of her cave and push down the barrier._
> Our Sully does almost, if not all, of her business in the nice cozy nightbox, aka her cave. Sounds like similar behavior. Id never think of blocking it off.


The substrate in her cave is coco coir, really deep coco coir at that. Before she goes to bed I spray the coir so it’s nice and humid. Poop easily gets lost in coco coir I find and you can imagine all the bacteria. She clearly has shown she wants to poop in there though.


----------



## Ben02

I get my GCSE results back next Thursday..... not looking forward to it. I did the best as I could so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I get my GCSE results back next Thursday..... not looking forward to it. I did the best as I could so I guess we will see what happens.



Fingers crossed for you Ben.

A Level results this Thursday (the public exams taken at age 18)

I shall be nervously awaiting the outcomes of both for my governor schools


----------



## CarolM

Hi All,
Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Work has been super busy and what with me going to gym in the evenings after work, and Jarrod's sports schedule over the weekends I have been too tired to come on. I am not going to read all the posts that I have missed, as there are way too many. My torts are all doing fine - just waiting for spring and summer to come, so that the little ones can spend more time outdoors.
Heather I did see that you got the results from your MRI and I am so sorry to read about the bulging disc. I really hope that the Doctors can help you, and welcome to the "Body wear and tear - Where can I get a new body"Club!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I get my GCSE results back next Thursday..... not looking forward to it. I did the best as I could so I guess we will see what happens.


Good Luck Ben, I am sure that you did just fine.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday we went birdwatching in the Camargue ... a huge are of coastal salt marshes which is also a nature reserve and wetland of international importance designated by Ramsar (part of UNESCO)
> 
> It’s famous for its white horses (and black bulls - forgot to photograph those)
> View attachment 278467
> 
> 
> And Greater Flamingoes (we saw thousands but my phone photos of the big flocks didn’t come out)
> View attachment 278470
> 
> 
> Coypu, locally known as Ragondin, are not native but are all over the place. This one is quite small.
> View attachment 278471
> 
> 
> And for lunch we had cuttlefish with razor clams... it looks like some magnified microbe [emoji23] It was served with rice... lots is grown in the area and it’s famous for the red grained variety. Also to accompany it another local dish - ratatouille: stewed tomato, courgette (aka zucchini), aubergine (aka eggplant), bell pepper and garlic with mixed herbs.
> View attachment 278472


MMMMM. That really looks yummy, although the razor clams look like weird spiders. Love the pictures of the birds.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.


Oh Karen, Wow, you sure have been having a hard time lately. So sorry but I am very glad to see that you are still with us.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Work has been super busy and what with me going to gym in the evenings after work, and Jarrod's sports schedule over the weekends I have been too tired to come on. I am not going to read all the posts that I have missed, as there are way too many. My torts are all doing fine - just waiting for spring and summer to come, so that the little ones can spend more time outdoors.
> Heather I did see that you got the results from your MRI and I am so sorry to read about the bulging disc. I really hope that the Doctors can help you, and welcome to the "Body wear and tear - Where can I get a new body"Club!


Yay Carol!!! 

How are your lovely bowsprits


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Yay Carol!!!
> 
> How are your lovely bowsprits


They are all good and seems to be happy, although I think they will be happier when it starts getting warmer. How are your bunch?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Monday.. if @CarolM and @Kristoff don’t show up soon, we are going to have to send out the extraction team! My ferrets have been practicing for just such a mission... Hope everyone is well this morning and has a great day!


LOL, I thought I saw two pairs of eyes checking me out this morning!! Was it your two who were responsible. As soon as they saw me looking at them they disappeared.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Things have calmed down here a bit so I’m trying get back here!
> Our contractors are gone, #2 grand baby shower done!
> Now my husband’s surgery but not until the 8th.


I hope your husbands surgery went well?


----------



## CarolM

DE42 said:


> Just want to give a little update for the day..
> Finished up my oddball aquarium stand.
> View attachment 277449
> View attachment 277450
> 
> Love the way the finish turned out.
> View attachment 277451
> 
> fastened it to the wall with these and put the couch up to it like was the plan..
> View attachment 277452
> View attachment 277453
> 
> 
> I'll get the aquarium setup on it soon and then I can start putting in the substrate filters and plants. I still have to pick up a few things for the aquarium.
> I plan on having too small bubble filters rated for up to 15 gallons on each end. And I'll have a bubble wand probably about 30 in long in the middle. The tank is somewhere around 30 to 32 gallons the best I can figure.
> I still have to buy an aquarium light to go on top as well.
> This tank will feature a school of tiger barbs which currently resides in one of my other tanks and a school of cherry Barb's including some of the Cherry barbs in one of my other tanks. I may also add another small schooling fish such as the black neon tetra or do a couple of small cichlids such as Bavarian Rams.
> 
> Takota the husky puppy is getting friendlier and friendlier with my other two dogs. Here I tried to take a couple pictures of them playing with a toy but they did not turn out the best.
> View attachment 277454
> View attachment 277455


Takota is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> They are all good and seems to be happy, although I think they will be happier when it starts getting warmer. How are your bunch?


They are doing really well. Selma has discovered that he is a little boy! He’s been flashing me for the last week.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> They are doing really well. Selma has discovered that he is a little boy! He’s been flashing me for the last week.


Ha Ha Ha. Congratulations. Are you happy that he is a boy?


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Ha Ha Ha. Congratulations. Are you happy that he is a boy?


At first I was disappointed as I liked having four girls. I used to walk into the tort room every morning and say “morning ladies”. Can’t do that anymore


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> At first I was disappointed as I liked having four girls. I used to walk into the tort room every morning and say “morning ladies”. Can’t do that anymore


Sure, but now you can say - Good Morning Ladies and Gents! And you can possibly breed, if that is what you want to do.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> They’re not locusts either. They’re their own thing. Locusts are more closely related to grasshoppers. Cicadas are technically more closely related to crickets.
> 
> According to Google, cicadas have mistakenly been called locusts in the USA for centuries (probably due to the periodical swarms)
> https://www.cicadamania.com/cicadas/when-is-a-locust-not-a-locust/
> 
> The variety of cicada in Europe isn’t periodical like the one Mark mentioned.




Every Summer we get 100s of cicadas doing their thing, BUT, every big 17 year cycle (2020] there will be millions and millions of deafening cicadas active. I think the normal ones are just off cycle. They all look the same, sound the same, taste te same, etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> The substrate in her cave is coco coir, really deep coco coir at that. Before she goes to bed I spray the coir so it’s nice and humid. Poop easily gets lost in coco coir I find and you can imagine all the bacteria. She clearly has shown she wants to poop in there though.



Thats what tortoises do. I wouldnt block it off though. Maybe rethink access to your cave so you can easily clean and replace. At least it’s all in one place.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday we went birdwatching in the Camargue ... a huge are of coastal salt marshes which is also a nature reserve and wetland of international importance designated by Ramsar (part of UNESCO)
> 
> It’s famous for its white horses (and black bulls - forgot to photograph those)
> View attachment 278467
> 
> 
> And Greater Flamingoes (we saw thousands but my phone photos of the big flocks didn’t come out)
> View attachment 278470
> 
> 
> Coypu, locally known as Ragondin, are not native but are all over the place. This one is quite small.
> View attachment 278471
> 
> 
> And for lunch we had cuttlefish with razor clams... it looks like some magnified microbe [emoji23] It was served with rice... lots is grown in the area and it’s famous for the red grained variety. Also to accompany it another local dish - ratatouille: stewed tomato, courgette (aka zucchini), aubergine (aka eggplant), bell pepper and garlic with mixed herbs.
> View attachment 278472



Very cool pix, Coypu, kind of looks like a mix between our beavers & muskrats & nutria. Wonderful lunch!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Work has been super busy and what with me going to gym in the evenings after work, and Jarrod's sports schedule over the weekends I have been too tired to come on. I am not going to read all the posts that I have missed, as there are way too many. My torts are all doing fine - just waiting for spring and summer to come, so that the little ones can spend more time outdoors.
> Heather I did see that you got the results from your MRI and I am so sorry to read about the bulging disc. I really hope that the Doctors can help you, and welcome to the "Body wear and tear - Where can I get a new body"Club!



Good to hear that all is busy & well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> I get my GCSE results back next Thursday..... not looking forward to it. I did the best as I could so I guess we will see what happens.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Went out on our back deck and noticed this interesting bird active. Possibly a Baltimore Oriole or American Redstart


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday we went birdwatching in the Camargue ... a huge are of coastal salt marshes which is also a nature reserve and wetland of international importance designated by Ramsar (part of UNESCO)
> 
> It’s famous for its white horses (and black bulls - forgot to photograph those)
> View attachment 278467
> 
> 
> And Greater Flamingoes (we saw thousands but my phone photos of the big flocks didn’t come out)
> View attachment 278470
> 
> 
> Coypu, locally known as Ragondin, are not native but are all over the place. This one is quite small.
> View attachment 278471
> 
> 
> And for lunch we had cuttlefish with razor clams... it looks like some magnified microbe [emoji23] It was served with rice... lots is grown in the area and it’s famous for the red grained variety. Also to accompany it another local dish - ratatouille: stewed tomato, courgette (aka zucchini), aubergine (aka eggplant), bell pepper and garlic with mixed herbs.
> View attachment 278472


The Camargue is lovely area - I went there many years ago. 
That cuttlefish looks like giant dust mites!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I get my GCSE results back next Thursday..... not looking forward to it. I did the best as I could so I guess we will see what happens.


The A level results are out tomorrow I think.
There will be a lot of nervous A and GCSE students around at the moment.
We'll all keep our fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Work has been super busy and what with me going to gym in the evenings after work, and Jarrod's sports schedule over the weekends I have been too tired to come on. I am not going to read all the posts that I have missed, as there are way too many. My torts are all doing fine - just waiting for spring and summer to come, so that the little ones can spend more time outdoors.
> Heather I did see that you got the results from your MRI and I am so sorry to read about the bulging disc. I really hope that the Doctors can help you, and welcome to the "Body wear and tear - Where can I get a new body"Club!


Hey Carol welcome back - we've missed you!
Glad to hear all is well with you and the 2 and 4 legged family


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> LOL, I thought I saw two pairs of eyes checking me out this morning!! Was it your two who were responsible. As soon as they saw me looking at them they disappeared.



Well of course! I was so pleased to get the report that all was well in South Africa... it is a busy time of year for working moms with kids in school... today was Jayden’s first day of Kindergarten.. He was so brave and I tried to hurry away before he saw the tears in my eyes.. My last baby growing up...
But you have been missed and I am so glad it was only because of life in general... enjoy your evening and I’ll look forward to reading more from you now

And my medical issues have went a long way to remedying themselves.. several small issues and one pinched nerve that anti inflammatories have took some pressure off of & im almost back in form.. with age, these things are to be expected... ughh
But, I can delay any surgeries for a bit yet [emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Went out on our back deck and noticed this interesting bird active. Possibly a Baltimore Oriole or American Redstart



Your too far away!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Your too far away!!!



No, the bird was too far away. I can see enough to ID


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> No, the bird was too far away. I can see enough to ID



Get out your readers!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Work has been super busy and what with me going to gym in the evenings after work, and Jarrod's sports schedule over the weekends I have been too tired to come on. I am not going to read all the posts that I have missed, as there are way too many. My torts are all doing fine - just waiting for spring and summer to come, so that the little ones can spend more time outdoors.
> Heather I did see that you got the results from your MRI and I am so sorry to read about the bulging disc. I really hope that the Doctors can help you, and welcome to the "Body wear and tear - Where can I get a new body"Club!



Carol! Delighted to not see you back in the CDR. We have missed you


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> MMMMM. That really looks yummy, although the razor clams look like weird spiders. Love the pictures of the birds.



Other way round. The weird spiders are the cuttlefish. Yup, that’s where the cuttlefish bones come from that we tortoise owners feed for calcium.

The razor clams have shells in the shape of old fashioned cut throat razors.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I had another interlude with a wasp. I took a handful of garden implements and leaned them up against the wall of the shed. 




A wasp got me on the cheek. I think I felt three or four stings before I was able to shoo him away. 









The sensation wasn't bad at all. I think this species of wasp is losing it's stinging power. It was slightly burning for about 5 minutes, and now I feel nothing. It's a bit red and looks like it might swell eventually, and I KNOW it will be itchy tomorrow. Darned wasps anyway!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I had another interlude with a wasp. I took a handful of garden implements and leaned them up against the wall of the shed.
> 
> View attachment 278500
> 
> 
> A wasp got me on the cheek. I think I felt three or four stings before I was able to shoo him away.
> 
> View attachment 278501
> 
> 
> View attachment 278499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sensation wasn't bad at all. I think this species of wasp is losing it's stinging power. It was slightly burning for about 5 minutes, and now I feel nothing. It's a bit red and looks like it might swell eventually, and I KNOW it will be itchy tomorrow. Darned wasps anyway!



Ow! I have never encountered a wasp that has done anything but make me swell a lot. You are very lucky


----------



## Maro2Bear

We bought some fresh Blue Crabs today for crab cakes later for dinner. The store provides brown paper bags to hold the crabs during check out.

I took the bag, shredded and then shredded insmall pieces prior to composting in our worrm nin.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Get out your readers!



Lol!!! I’m blind as a bat so I have lenses on all the time... maybe I’m just not as good at ID’ing as I should be [emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I had another interlude with a wasp. I took a handful of garden implements and leaned them up against the wall of the shed.
> 
> View attachment 278500
> 
> 
> A wasp got me on the cheek. I think I felt three or four stings before I was able to shoo him away.
> 
> View attachment 278501
> 
> 
> View attachment 278499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sensation wasn't bad at all. I think this species of wasp is losing it's stinging power. It was slightly burning for about 5 minutes, and now I feel nothing. It's a bit red and looks like it might swell eventually, and I KNOW it will be itchy tomorrow. Darned wasps anyway!



Yikes!!!! I wish them all imminent death for you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Yikes!!!! I wish them all imminent death for you!!


Yup! Me and my many cans of wasp spray get rid of them quickly. Trick is to see them before they see me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For Ben. He asked for some pix of blue crabs...

Maryland Blue Crabs - males


----------



## JoesMum

Some of JoesDad’s Camargue pictures

A grey heron and its catfish lunch... we spent quite a while watching this being dealt with





A coypu



One of many black winged stilts



A dragonfly


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Some of JoesDad’s Camargue pictures
> 
> A grey heron and its catfish lunch... we spent quite a while watching this being dealt with
> View attachment 278512
> 
> View attachment 278514
> 
> 
> A coypu
> View attachment 278515
> 
> 
> One of many black winged stilts
> View attachment 278516
> 
> 
> A dragonfly
> View attachment 278517



Very nice!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well of course! I was so pleased to get the report that all was well in South Africa... it is a busy time of year for working moms with kids in school... today was Jayden’s first day of Kindergarten.. He was so brave and I tried to hurry away before he saw the tears in my eyes.. My last baby growing up...
> But you have been missed and I am so glad it was only because of life in general... enjoy your evening and I’ll look forward to reading more from you now
> 
> And my medical issues have went a long way to remedying themselves.. several small issues and one pinched nerve that anti inflammatories have took some pressure off of & im almost back in form.. with age, these things are to be expected... ughh
> But, I can delay any surgeries for a bit yet [emoji12]


Good luck to Jayden in Kindergarten, a big milestone for him and you!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We bought some fresh Blue Crabs today for crab cakes later for dinner. The store provides brown paper bags to hold the crabs during check out.
> 
> I took the bag, shredded and then shredded insmall pieces prior to composting in our worrm nin.
> 
> View attachment 278509
> View attachment 278510


I wish our shops would all return to paper bags!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Some of JoesDad’s Camargue pictures
> 
> A grey heron and its catfish lunch... we spent quite a while watching this being dealt with
> View attachment 278512
> 
> View attachment 278514
> 
> 
> A coypu
> View attachment 278515
> 
> 
> One of many black winged stilts
> View attachment 278516
> 
> 
> A dragonfly
> View attachment 278517


Great shots!
You could make your own calendar!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> I hope your husbands surgery went well?



Welcome back Carol!!

Surgery went well but he’s super cranky!! He’s getting on my last nerve!!

We also have two new deaths. 
Sunday we found out our nephew passed away in his sleep suddenly 
and our best friends son passed away in his sleep too. Not a good week at all.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Sure, but now you can say - Good Morning Ladies and Gents! And you can possibly breed, if that is what you want to do.


I th


CarolM said:


> Sure, but now you can say - Good Morning Ladies and Gents! And you can possibly breed, if that is what you want to do.





Maro2Bear said:


> For Ben. He asked for some pix of blue crabs...
> 
> Maryland Blue Crabs - males
> 
> View attachment 278513


Also known as a type of swimming crab. You can see on the hind legs that their is a sort of flipper or paddle rather then the traditional spiked leg. This allows the crab to swim for a short period.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Well of course! I was so pleased to get the report that all was well in South Africa... it is a busy time of year for working moms with kids in school... today was Jayden’s first day of Kindergarten.. He was so brave and I tried to hurry away before he saw the tears in my eyes.. My last baby growing up...
> But you have been missed and I am so glad it was only because of life in general... enjoy your evening and I’ll look forward to reading more from you now
> 
> And my medical issues have went a long way to remedying themselves.. several small issues and one pinched nerve that anti inflammatories have took some pressure off of & im almost back in form.. with age, these things are to be expected... ughh
> But, I can delay any surgeries for a bit yet [emoji12]


 Ah I remember my first day at Kindergarten or “Play group” as we called it, I cried from the moment my mum dropped me of there to the moment I got home. Apparently I sat on the stairs for 45 minutes screaming. How dare my mum leave me in such a horrible place!!!


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Sure, but now you can say - Good Morning Ladies and Gents! And you can possibly breed, if that is what you want to do.


I think I may start breeding in the future, it’s along way to go yet.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Work has been super busy and what with me going to gym in the evenings after work, and Jarrod's sports schedule over the weekends I have been too tired to come on. I am not going to read all the posts that I have missed, as there are way too many. My torts are all doing fine - just waiting for spring and summer to come, so that the little ones can spend more time outdoors.
> Heather I did see that you got the results from your MRI and I am so sorry to read about the bulging disc. I really hope that the Doctors can help you, and welcome to the "Body wear and tear - Where can I get a new body"Club!


Hello! I missed you. I have asked a few doctors that question too.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I wish our shops would all return to paper bags!


Me too. A combination of our own washable bags and paper bags if needed. I like using the paper bags for crafting patterns.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Ah I remember my first day at Kindergarten or “Play group” as we called it, I cried from the moment my mum dropped me of there to the moment I got home. Apparently I sat on the stairs for 45 minutes screaming. How dare my mum leave me in such a horrible place!!!


My youngest son did that too at first...even though he wanted to go to school. My eldest didn't look back once he met his new teacher. Just 2 different little people.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> At one time, years ago, I was told that pooping and peeing in their shelter brings up the necessary humidity for the tortoise. Don't anthropormorphize. It doesn't bother him like it bothers you.


My bunny brunches in her litter box that's full of Timothy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Every Summer we get 100s of cicadas doing their thing, BUT, every big 17 year cycle (2020] there will be millions and millions of deafening cicadas active. I think the normal ones are just off cycle. They all look the same, sound the same, taste te same, etc.


Interesting because I don't remember cicadas being around when I was a child like they are now.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Other way round. The weird spiders are the cuttlefish. Yup, that’s where the cuttlefish bones come from that we tortoise owners feed for calcium.
> 
> The razor clams have shells in the shape of old fashioned cut throat razors.


Maybe that's why Saphire won't use a cuddle fish. He likes veggies best


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Ah I remember my first day at Kindergarten or “Play group” as we called it, I cried from the moment my mum dropped me of there to the moment I got home. Apparently I sat on the stairs for 45 minutes screaming. How dare my mum leave me in such a horrible place!!!


I ran away from my infants school - luckily it was only at the end of our street but I think I was caught before I got to the front door!


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Welcome back Carol!!
> 
> Surgery went well but he’s super cranky!! He’s getting on my last nerve!!
> 
> We also have two new deaths.
> Sunday we found out our nephew passed away in his sleep suddenly
> and our best friends son passed away in his sleep too. Not a good week at all.


I am so sorry to hear of the loss of what must have been quite young lives. A terrible time for the families and friends.
Also sorry hubby isn't being a good patient, but it must be frustrating for him not being as active as usual while he is convalescing 
Wishing a speedy recovery for him and your nerves!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well of course! I was so pleased to get the report that all was well in South Africa... it is a busy time of year for working moms with kids in school... today was Jayden’s first day of Kindergarten.. He was so brave and I tried to hurry away before he saw the tears in my eyes.. My last baby growing up...
> But you have been missed and I am so glad it was only because of life in general... enjoy your evening and I’ll look forward to reading more from you now
> 
> And my medical issues have went a long way to remedying themselves.. several small issues and one pinched nerve that anti inflammatories have took some pressure off of & im almost back in form.. with age, these things are to be expected... ughh
> But, I can delay any surgeries for a bit yet [emoji12]


Aahhh Well done Jayden. I remember having to drop off my ones and also crying. 
So glad that your issue is getting better to handle. Pinched nerves and bulging discs are not fun or easy to deal with.
And yeah life is ...well life, you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## CarolM

Lol. But those of us with bad eye sight can't.


Maro2Bear said:


> No, the bird was too far away. I can see enough to ID


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Carol! Delighted to not see you back in the CDR. We have missed you


[emoji8]


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I had another interlude with a wasp. I took a handful of garden implements and leaned them up against the wall of the shed.
> 
> View attachment 278500
> 
> 
> A wasp got me on the cheek. I think I felt three or four stings before I was able to shoo him away.
> 
> View attachment 278501
> 
> 
> View attachment 278499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sensation wasn't bad at all. I think this species of wasp is losing it's stinging power. It was slightly burning for about 5 minutes, and now I feel nothing. It's a bit red and looks like it might swell eventually, and I KNOW it will be itchy tomorrow. Darned wasps anyway!


[emoji85] I think you have become immune to their stings they have stung you so often.


----------



## CarolM

Love the pictures. Especially the heron and his fish.


JoesMum said:


> Some of JoesDad’s Camargue pictures
> 
> A grey heron and its catfish lunch... we spent quite a while watching this being dealt with
> View attachment 278512
> 
> View attachment 278514
> 
> 
> A coypu
> View attachment 278515
> 
> 
> One of many black winged stilts
> View attachment 278516
> 
> 
> A dragonfly
> View attachment 278517


----------



## CarolM

Oh no. I am so sorry Kathy. My condolences. 
Lol. My hubby becomes like a baby when he is sick. I think it is a man thing that they get out of sorts when they are not well. [emoji23][emoji23]
But I am glad that his surgery went well. 
Maybe if you became crankier than him, then he will stop being cranky himself[emoji6]


Momof4 said:


> Welcome back Carol!!
> 
> Surgery went well but he’s super cranky!! He’s getting on my last nerve!!
> 
> We also have two new deaths.
> Sunday we found out our nephew passed away in his sleep suddenly
> and our best friends son passed away in his sleep too. Not a good week at all.


----------



## CarolM

Hi, ya Cathy.

Nice to not see you. I am still waiting for their answer too.


Cathie G said:


> Hello! I missed you. I have asked a few doctors that question too.


----------



## CarolM

My youngest cried every single time I dropped him off for a full year. It was the worst time of my life.


Cathie G said:


> My youngest son did that too at first...even though he wanted to go to school. My eldest didn't look back once he met his new teacher. Just 2 different little people.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.
Have an awesome Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Welcome back Carol!!
> 
> Surgery went well but he’s super cranky!! He’s getting on my last nerve!!
> 
> We also have two new deaths.
> Sunday we found out our nephew passed away in his sleep suddenly
> and our best friends son passed away in his sleep too. Not a good week at all.



Oh no! [emoji22] Massive electronic hugs to you and your family at such a tough time.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> My youngest cried every single time I dropped him off for a full year. It was the worst time of my life.



Both mine ran always in to play without looking back... I felt awful. I mean they could have pretended they were going to miss me couldn’t they?! [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> Have an awesome Thursday.
> View attachment 278525



Hard not to have an awesome Thursday with that scenery! Enjoy your day


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Both mine ran always in to play without looking back... I felt awful. I mean they could have pretended they were going to miss me couldn’t they?! [emoji23]


The Traitors !!!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> My youngest cried every single time I dropped him off for a full year. It was the worst time of my life.


And he would cry those heart wrenching tears and scream, Mommy don't leave me, I need you. I had to walk away and not look back. It was very difficult.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hard not to have an awesome Thursday with that scenery! Enjoy your day


You too Linda, What on the agenda today? For me it is work and gym again. LOL See a pattern by any chance?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You too Linda, What on the agenda today? For me it is work and gym again. LOL See a pattern by any chance?



Probably slightly less exercise for me... and more cheese and wine [emoji23]

We’re just off to get some bread and book a restaurant for tonight. Weather is much better than the UK


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Probably slightly less exercise for me... and more cheese and wine [emoji23]
> 
> We’re just off to get some bread and book a restaurant for tonight. Weather is much better than the UK
> View attachment 278533


ooohh, That looks lovely. I take it that you are in France then?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> ooohh, That looks lovely. I take it that you are in France then?



Bien sûr. [emoji4] 

Yes, back in Uzès for some sun and cheese [emoji4]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> Have an awesome Thursday.
> View attachment 278525


Good morning Carol!
Looks like a nice bright sunny winter morning there.
We're having quite a bit of rain this week but it's needed and keeps my neighbours indoors so I welcome it!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> And he would cry those heart wrenching tears and scream, Mommy don't leave me, I need you. I had to walk away and not look back. It was very difficult.


I was like that - and that was when I started teaching


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Carol!
> Looks like a nice bright sunny winter morning there.
> We're having quite a bit of rain this week but it's needed and keeps my neighbours indoors so I welcome it!


Lol, I am all for keeping pesky neighbours indoors whenever possible. Good Morning Lyn and Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I was like that - and that was when I started teaching


----------



## Lyn W

Bon jour, Linda ,Goeie More Carol, and Bore Da and Good morning to everyone else
Hope you all have a lovely Thursday!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Probably slightly less exercise for me... and more cheese and wine [emoji23]
> 
> We’re just off to get some bread and book a restaurant for tonight. Weather is much better than the UK
> View attachment 278533


Weather here is much better today unlike yesterday where it rained all day. Apparently it’s 21 degrees but the coastal wind makes it feel cooler.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I was like that - and that was when I started teaching



[emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I was like that - and that was when I started teaching


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]


Linda how do you do those laughing emojis? I can’t find them on the smilies list.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Linda how do you do those laughing emojis? I can’t find them on the smilies list.


I think Linda uses the app on her mobile. I have them on my mobile app, but cannot get them on the computer.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Linda how do you do those laughing emojis? I can’t find them on the smilies list.



They’re on my phone keyboard. I use the app


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I wish our shops would all return to paper bags!


I agree. Here you can buy reusable plastic bags, but in my way of thinking they are worse than the ones 'they' did away with. These new bags will stay in the environment much longer than the old ones.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Welcome back Carol!!
> 
> Surgery went well but he’s super cranky!! He’s getting on my last nerve!!
> 
> We also have two new deaths.
> Sunday we found out our nephew passed away in his sleep suddenly
> and our best friends son passed away in his sleep too. Not a good week at all.


Oh no! Were these youngsters?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> [emoji85] I think you have become immune to their stings they have stung you so often.


I hadn't thought of that. I'll bet you're right.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I agree. Here you can buy reusable plastic bags, but in my way of thinking they are worse than the ones 'they' did away with. These new bags will stay in the environment much longer than the old ones.



I agree. The stronger ones don’t get used anything like enough times to compensate for their heavier weight


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I can breathe a little easier knowing that my governor school’s A Level results have improved this year (age18+ public exams)

Next Thursday’s GCSEs are now anxiously awaited... Ben is waiting for those too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's even better news. Not fire ants. I like Blackdog1714's sculpture idea a lot. ..


I missed Blackdog1714's idea. Was it here in the CDR?


----------



## Ray--Opo

DE42 said:


> Not just Florida. I know South Carolina, Georgia, Mississippi and even some of West TN has the.


I think all the southern states. I knew a cattle farmer in Louisiana and his property was fantastic for quail hunting. Since they lay their eggs on the ground. The fire ants devastated them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> A cool front??? That’s it, tell wifey too make room.... I’m coming over (and I’ve got quite the entourage! )


That would be great! Will have to get the air beds out and use the sofa bed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Enjoying a French sunset. You’ll have to imagine the ref wine, the sound of the cicadas and the perfect temperatures
> View attachment 278361


Beautiful


----------



## Ray--Opo

jsheffield said:


> A paddle trip this morning in the Adirondacks with my father, who'll be 83 this year.
> 
> View attachment 278374
> 
> 
> View attachment 278375
> 
> 
> View attachment 278376
> 
> 
> View attachment 278377
> 
> 
> View attachment 278378
> 
> 
> View attachment 278379
> 
> 
> View attachment 278380
> 
> 
> View attachment 278381
> 
> 
> View attachment 278382
> 
> 
> View attachment 278383
> 
> 
> View attachment 278384
> 
> 
> View attachment 278385
> 
> 
> View attachment 278386
> 
> 
> View attachment 278387
> 
> 
> View attachment 278388
> 
> 
> View attachment 278389
> 
> 
> I love that we still get out and explore the world.
> 
> Jamie


That is beautiful country.


----------



## Yvonne G

I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:

Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat. 

We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. 

And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices? 

Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?

If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?

How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?

English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....

PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....

Now ponder this:
There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?

We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special. 

And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night. 

We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...

When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.

One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> If you are adventerous you can melt aluminum and pour down into the anthill and have an art sculpture


That is cool. Maybe the aluminum is not heated to high. I worked in a aluminum foundry. The biggest danger was water. If a tablespoon full of water got encapsulated by the molten aluminum. The explosion would be comparable to 10 sticks of dynamite. Back in the 90's it happened at a foundry in Indiana. Destroyed part of the plant and killed one. I was holding my breath watching that video.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Yesterday we went birdwatching in the Camargue ... a huge are of coastal salt marshes which is also a nature reserve and wetland of international importance designated by Ramsar (part of UNESCO)
> 
> It’s famous for its white horses (and black bulls - forgot to photograph those)
> View attachment 278467
> 
> 
> And Greater Flamingoes (we saw thousands but my phone photos of the big flocks didn’t come out)
> View attachment 278470
> 
> 
> Coypu, locally known as Ragondin, are not native but are all over the place. This one is quite small.
> View attachment 278471
> 
> 
> And for lunch we had cuttlefish with razor clams... it looks like some magnified microbe [emoji23] It was served with rice... lots is grown in the area and it’s famous for the red grained variety. Also to accompany it another local dish - ratatouille: stewed tomato, courgette (aka zucchini), aubergine (aka eggplant), bell pepper and garlic with mixed herbs.
> View attachment 278472


Looks like you had a great day. Food looks great


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I get my GCSE results back next Thursday..... not looking forward to it. I did the best as I could so I guess we will see what happens.


Hope the results are good.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry I have been AWOL lately. Work has been super busy and what with me going to gym in the evenings after work, and Jarrod's sports schedule over the weekends I have been too tired to come on. I am not going to read all the posts that I have missed, as there are way too many. My torts are all doing fine - just waiting for spring and summer to come, so that the little ones can spend more time outdoors.
> Heather I did see that you got the results from your MRI and I am so sorry to read about the bulging disc. I really hope that the Doctors can help you, and welcome to the "Body wear and tear - Where can I get a new body"Club!


Good to hear from you Carol!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:
> 
> Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.
> 
> We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.
> 
> And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
> 
> Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
> Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?
> 
> English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....
> 
> PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....
> 
> Now ponder this:
> There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> 
> We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.
> 
> And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...
> 
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!



Love it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yup! Me and my many cans of wasp spray get rid of them quickly. Trick is to see them before they see me.


Spray them at night when it cools down and their in the nest.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I agree. Here you can buy reusable plastic bags, but in my way of thinking they are worse than the ones 'they' did away with. These new bags will stay in the environment much longer than the old ones.


Yes they do - even the biodegradable ones become microplastics.
There was something on TV last Sunday about the amount of plastic in animal feed pellets - visible size. pieces.
It seems when companies send out of date or excess food waste to be made into animal feed the plastic wrappings aren't removed but it just all gets ground up together with the food then made into pellets. So the plastic is in the food chain.
It seems it would take too much man power to unwrap everything!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:
> 
> Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.
> 
> We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.
> 
> And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
> 
> Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
> Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?
> 
> English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....
> 
> PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....
> 
> Now ponder this:
> There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> 
> We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.
> 
> And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...
> 
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!


That is brilliant and so true - we do have a crazy language. 
My pet hates at the moment are when people are asked questions and they begin every answer with 'so' , and when someone says something is 'so fun' 
'So funny'' or such fun' or 'good fun' are fine but 'so fun' just does not sound right. 
There - rant over!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cool. Maybe the aluminum is not heated to high. I worked in a aluminum foundry. The biggest danger was water. If a tablespoon full of water got encapsulated by the molten aluminum. The explosion would be comparable to 10 sticks of dynamite. Back in the 90's it happened at a foundry in Indiana. Destroyed part of the plant and killed one. I was holding my breath watching that video.


When I was student I worked in Alcan, packing aluminium circles to be sent off all around the world for the making of saucepans and Guinness barrels.
Fortunately nothing more drastic than the furnaces breaking down happened.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> Have an awesome Thursday.
> View attachment 278525



Mmmmm... very nice Good morning! Almost afternoon here... so good evening for most of you!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Both mine ran always in to play without looking back... I felt awful. I mean they could have pretended they were going to miss me couldn’t they?! [emoji23]



I’m chuckling at this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And he would cry those heart wrenching tears and scream, Mommy don't leave me, I need you. I had to walk away and not look back. It was very difficult.



I have went through that many times at daycare... but THANKFULLY, our first two days at grade school have been year free... for him at least [emoji5] when I picked him up yesterday I asked how it went and he was so big when he replied “ Actually... not that bad” 
LOL!!! He wouldn’t have been so good about it even six months ago but he was ready now!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Probably slightly less exercise for me... and more cheese and wine [emoji23]
> 
> We’re just off to get some bread and book a restaurant for tonight. Weather is much better than the UK
> View attachment 278533



I’ll take what’s behind your door please! 
And look forward to the restaurant report later


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Bon jour, Linda ,Goeie More Carol, and Bore Da and Good morning to everyone else
> Hope you all have a lovely Thursday!



Back to you Lyn! Here’s to peace and quiet from the notorious neighbors!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Bon jour, Linda ,Goeie More Carol, and Bore Da and Good morning to everyone else
> Hope you all have a lovely Thursday!



Back to you Lyn! Here’s to peace and quiet from the notorious neighbors!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have went through that many times at daycare... but THANKFULLY, our first two days at grade school have been year free... for him at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I picked him up yesterday I asked how it went and he was so big when he replied “ Actually... not that bad”
> LOL!!! He wouldn’t have been so good about it even six months ago but he was ready now!


Well done to your big boy!!
It's early days but great he's got off to a good start and settling in OK.
Fingers crossed that it continues!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Both mine ran always in to play without looking back... I felt awful. I mean they could have pretended they were going to miss me couldn’t they?! [emoji23]


That's what I thought with my eldest! I was the one crying.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Linda how do you do those laughing emojis? I can’t find them on the smilies list.


I add emojis but I don't think they post. I stopped trying.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I missed Blackdog1714's idea. Was it here in the CDR?


Yes and a video of making an aluminum sculpture of the inside of an anthill. They poured melted aluminum down the main hole and it smoked as it went down. It was cool as heck. And the resulting sculpture was kind of cute. The big plus was no ants.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:
> 
> Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.
> 
> We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.
> 
> And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
> 
> Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
> Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?
> 
> English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....
> 
> PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....
> 
> Now ponder this:
> There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> 
> We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.
> 
> And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...
> 
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!


That's funny but I think other languages do the same thing. My Hispanic friends and I discussed that. I always thought that only English speaking people had an accent depending on their origin and some people also speak slang. Recently, I found out that my deaf brother and I speak slang sign. I call it a bad game of charades. But the upside of that is we're probably all a bit off our rocker.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I add emojis but I don't think they post. I stopped trying.



Some of them don’t work. The basic ones do


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have went through that many times at daycare... but THANKFULLY, our first two days at grade school have been year free... for him at least [emoji5] when I picked him up yesterday I asked how it went and he was so big when he replied “ Actually... not that bad”
> LOL!!! He wouldn’t have been so good about it even six months ago but he was ready now!


I have to admit that when my little one kept running behind me and holding both my pant legs screaming noooooo...I waited for a few months before sending him off to school. It was only preschool. I know that most families nowadays don't have that option. We did play school at home for awhile though because he wanted to learn.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:
> 
> Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.
> 
> We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.
> 
> And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
> 
> Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
> Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?
> 
> English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....
> 
> PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....
> 
> Now ponder this:
> There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> 
> We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.
> 
> And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...
> 
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!


It's like people say I am unthawing a turkey for Thanksgiving. If you are unthawing a turkey you are freezing it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes and a video of making an aluminum sculpture of the inside of an anthill. They poured melted aluminum down the main hole and it smoked as it went down. It was cool as heck. And the resulting sculpture was kind of cute. The big plus was no ants.


I finally found it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Having their last meal. 


Terro-X placed so Opo can't get to it.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:
> 
> Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.
> 
> We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.
> 
> And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
> 
> Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
> Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?
> 
> English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....
> 
> PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....
> 
> Now ponder this:
> There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> 
> We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.
> 
> And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...
> 
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!



Love this Yvonne!!


----------



## EllieMay

Did I mention that I ordered me a mixture of duckling eggs a couple weeks ago?? They are incubating now and due to hatch next Thursday. I ordered 12 eggs and I have 8 viable babies at this point. I got an email that my chicken coop was delivered today . Maybe I’ll get that together in the early hours this weekend. 
I have a lot of wild ducks that visit so I thought some home-base foragers might be good for the property...


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:
> 
> Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.
> 
> We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.
> 
> And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
> 
> Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
> Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?
> 
> English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....
> 
> PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....
> 
> Now ponder this:
> There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> 
> We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.
> 
> And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...
> 
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!


Woooowww...... my mind has just been blown.

The English language is very weird if you think about it.


----------



## Blackdog1714

The US language is routinely one of the hardest to learn due our nuances, slang, dialects etc. Heck just look at some of the reality shows in the US have to be sub-titled.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Did I mention that I ordered me a mixture of duckling eggs a couple weeks ago?? They are incubating now and due to hatch next Thursday. I ordered 12 eggs and I have 8 viable babies at this point. I got an email that my chicken coop was delivered today . Maybe I’ll get that together in the early hours this weekend.
> I have a lot of wild ducks that visit so I thought some home-base foragers might be good for the property...
> View attachment 278598


Nice chicken coop. Have fun with the ducklings.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Nice chicken coop. Have fun with the ducklings.



Thanks.. we’ll see if it still looks like that when I put it together


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Did I mention that I ordered me a mixture of duckling eggs a couple weeks ago?? They are incubating now and due to hatch next Thursday. I ordered 12 eggs and I have 8 viable babies at this point. I got an email that my chicken coop was delivered today . Maybe I’ll get that together in the early hours this weekend.
> I have a lot of wild ducks that visit so I thought some home-base foragers might be good for the property...
> View attachment 278598



Looking forward to seeing the cuties [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> The US language is routinely one of the hardest to learn due our nuances, slang, dialects etc. Heck just look at some of the reality shows in the US have to be sub-titled.



English as it’s spoken in Great Britain is no better. You lot just mangled it further!


----------



## JoesMum

Good morning all. We are off to do some sightseeing today. Postcards to follow!


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That is hilarious and so UP our alley.


Yvonne G said:


> I saw this online and thought it was interesting enough to share with you all:
> 
> Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.
> 
> We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.
> 
> And why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce, and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?
> 
> Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?
> 
> If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?
> Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?
> 
> How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down.... in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, and alarm goes off by going on?
> 
> English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out they are invisible....
> 
> PS. Why doesn't "Buick" rhyme with "quick"....
> 
> Now ponder this:
> There is a 2 letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other 2 letter word, and that is "UP".
> It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At the meeting, why does a topic come UP? why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election...and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?
> 
> We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, Work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.
> 
> And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning, but we close it UP at night.
> 
> We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!!! To be knowledgeable about the proper uses or UP, look the work UP in the dictionary. In a desk sized dictionary it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it's clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it's clearing UP...
> 
> When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.
> When it doesn't rain for a while, things dry UP.
> 
> One could go on and on, but I'll wrap UP. For now my time is UP, so.......its time to shut UP !!!!


----------



## CarolM

For a moment there I thought you were Anne! [emoji23]


Lyn W said:


> That is brilliant and so true - we do have a crazy language.
> My pet hates at the moment are when people are asked questions and they begin every answer with 'so' , and when someone says something is 'so fun'
> 'So funny'' or such fun' or 'good fun' are fine but 'so fun' just does not sound right.
> There - rant over!!


----------



## CarolM

Aahhhh, what a sweetie pie. I could give him a big hug right now.


EllieMay said:


> I have went through that many times at daycare... but THANKFULLY, our first two days at grade school have been year free... for him at least [emoji5] when I picked him up yesterday I asked how it went and he was so big when he replied “ Actually... not that bad”
> LOL!!! He wouldn’t have been so good about it even six months ago but he was ready now!


----------



## CarolM

How sweet. And did it help / work?


Cathie G said:


> I have to admit that when my little one kept running behind me and holding both my pant legs screaming noooooo...I waited for a few months before sending him off to school. It was only preschool. I know that most families nowadays don't have that option. We did play school at home for awhile though because he wanted to learn.


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23][emoji23]


Ray--Opo said:


> It's like people say I am unthawing a turkey for Thanksgiving. If you are unthawing a turkey you are freezing it.


----------



## CarolM

Ooohhh how eggciting!!!


EllieMay said:


> Did I mention that I ordered me a mixture of duckling eggs a couple weeks ago?? They are incubating now and due to hatch next Thursday. I ordered 12 eggs and I have 8 viable babies at this point. I got an email that my chicken coop was delivered today . Maybe I’ll get that together in the early hours this weekend.
> I have a lot of wild ducks that visit so I thought some home-base foragers might be good for the property...
> View attachment 278598


----------



## CarolM

Looking forward to them.


JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are off to do some sightseeing today. Postcards to follow!


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
Today is a bit windy but hopefully it slows down and warms UP ([emoji85] I am forever going to think of Yvonne's post everytime I use the word up from now on.) later. 
Yay, It is Friday. Time for weekend. Tomorrow instead of hockey matches we are going to watch school jamming. It is a competition where the schools compete against each other with musicals and dancing. This will be the first one I go to. Postcards will be posted.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a very wet day here today and it's in for the day.
I'm dog sitting this weekend so dog-proofing my house - making sure anything chewable is out of reach especially Lola - although he's almost as big as the dog - but you can't be too careful!
Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good morning all. We are off to do some sightseeing today. Postcards to follow!



Yayyy!!! I love your postcards! Have fun


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> Today is a bit windy but hopefully it slows down and warms UP ([emoji85] I am forever going to think of Yvonne's post everytime I use the word up from now on.) later.
> Yay, It is Friday. Time for weekend. Tomorrow instead of hockey matches we are going to watch school jamming. It is a competition where the schools compete against each other with musicals and dancing. This will be the first one I go to. Postcards will be posted.



I love competitive music. My side of the family has always been very musical. My son came home yesterday and told me his favorite part of the day was visiting the music room [emoji307].. made my heart happy! Looking forward to your competition peaks!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's a very wet day here today and it's in for the day.
> I'm dog sitting this weekend so dog-proofing my house - making sure anything chewable is out of reach especially Lola - although he's almost as big as the dog - but you can't be too careful!
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.



Oh the best kind of visitors... the ones who play and leave) petsitting woukd definitly be my career of choice if I could make any money at it !!! Enjoy your guest and hope he’s well behaved!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and I hope it’s a great Friday everyone!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I love competitive music. My side of the family has always been very musical. My son came home yesterday and told me his favorite part of the day was visiting the music room [emoji307].. made my heart happy! Looking forward to your competition peaks!


Well I sort of have expectations of a show like pitch perfect, but suspect it might not quite be the same. I will try to get a few video clips as well, if I am allowed to that is. As I just realized that we might not be allowed to take photos. Oh I hope we are....


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> I love competitive music. My side of the family has always been very musical. My son came home yesterday and told me his favorite part of the day was visiting the music room [emoji307].. made my heart happy! Looking forward to your competition peaks!


My mums side of the family are always singing and stuff like that, however my dads side who all live in Scotland are very stern and serious. You wouldn’t catch them singing or dancing


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> My mums side of the family are always singing and stuff like that, however my dads side who all live in Scotland are very stern and serious. You wouldn’t catch them singing or dancing



Not even on New Year’s Eve/Hogmanay? Ive seen many a burly Scotsman whooping it up. Maybe they sang n danced once the wee uns were tucked away. 

Side note...many years back, at a pub in the Highlands,I was asked to participate in the “first footing”. Quite a night.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Not even on New Year’s Eve/Hogmanay? Ive seen many a burly Scotsman whooping it up. Maybe they sang n danced once the wee uns were tucked away.
> 
> Side note...many years back, at a pub in the Highlands,I was asked to participate in the “first footing”. Quite a night.


First footing?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Did I mention that I ordered me a mixture of duckling eggs a couple weeks ago?? They are incubating now and due to hatch next Thursday. I ordered 12 eggs and I have 8 viable babies at this point. I got an email that my chicken coop was delivered today . Maybe I’ll get that together in the early hours this weekend.
> I have a lot of wild ducks that visit so I thought some home-base foragers might be good for the property...
> View attachment 278598


That is the ultimate chicken coop!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> When I was student I worked in Alcan, packing aluminium circles to be sent off all around the world for the making of saucepans and Guinness barrels.
> Fortunately nothing more drastic than the furnaces breaking down happened.


We had big bins that said aluminum only. Used only for aluminum sprew left over from casting. If you threw a soda can in there you could be fired. If there was any leftover soda in the can. It could be a problem when the aluminum was melted again.


----------



## katieandiggy

EllieMay said:


> Did I mention that I ordered me a mixture of duckling eggs a couple weeks ago?? They are incubating now and due to hatch next Thursday. I ordered 12 eggs and I have 8 viable babies at this point. I got an email that my chicken coop was delivered today . Maybe I’ll get that together in the early hours this weekend.
> I have a lot of wild ducks that visit so I thought some home-base foragers might be good for the property...
> View attachment 278598



Yay I can’t wait to see your babies. 

I keep chickens, mainly Silkies and I hatched 16 last year I got quite a few males which was not good and I had to part with them recently as they were keeping the whole village awake!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone! I rearranged Opo's hides the other day. Now he is acting weird. Doesn't like coming out but when I get him out. He eats like a madman. Poops in his pool. Everything normal just doesn't want to come out. Dont know if it was in the first of the week. We were attacked by mosquitoes for a few days. The mosquitoes have subsided now during the day.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> My mums side of the family are always singing and stuff like that, however my dads side who all live in Scotland are very stern and serious. You wouldn’t catch them singing or dancing


I thought the Scots loved singing and dancing? Especially when drinking!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone! I rearranged Opo's hides the other day. Now he is acting weird. Doesn't like coming out but when I get him out. He eats like a madman. Poops in his pool. Everything normal just doesn't want to come out. Dont know if it was in the first of the week. We were attacked by mosquitoes for a few days. The mosquitoes have subsided now during the day.


oh poor Opo. Glad the mossies are sorted though.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Hi everyone! Im very busy this summer with my student job, now I gotta go scare the goose’s! So Lena has arrived in Canada eh? I wonder where she and her husband decided to live! Hopefully in Québec!! hehe : )



Bonjour Olivier! Howzit goin’ eh? [emoji23] (I’m trying... hard.) We’re not in Québec, but just across the bridge. Is it the Canada geese you’re trying to scare? From my experience, it’s harder than it sounds. I think a gaggle of those is trying to force their way into the CDR as I’m typing this. And we thought the meerkats were a problem. Doh! 
Good to not see you.


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> View attachment 278058
> 
> Chicken invaders



I rest my case.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Last night I got a alert on my phone that there was movement on the porch. I looked at the cam and saw 2 shady looking tortoises trading some mazuri for Opo's mustard greens and bok choy. I didn't realize Opo had that bad of addiction to mazuri. I guess it might be rehab time.
> I couldn't identify the torts because they both had hoodies on.



Goodness. Opo must resist the urge, or those shady dealers will make him shell out more and more each time! [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know about chickens...but dealing with Canada geese can be nerve-wracking!  They are downright formidable during nesting season.



SNAP’ish!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, everyone! Today I'm going to my daughter's house (she'll be at work), try to catch Vito, a Jack Russell Terrier who has always danced away just out of my reach when I reach down to pet him, and take him to the vet to have some crusty, bleeding old age warts removed. I can't tempt him with a doggie cookie because he's not supposed to have any food or water prior to being sedated. Wish me luck that I can catch him.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Hello guys!!
> I’m sitting here try to catch up!
> It’s been busy here. I’ve been watching my grandson a bit more the past week and had a sick daughter who has pneumonia.
> Right now I’m sitting in the waiting room while my husband has spine surgery in his neck.
> I’m enjoying all your photos! I haven’t read to much though.
> Love you!!



Hope your daughter and husband are well on the way to recovery, Kathy!


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't know what to do. He has been acting up lately. I don't want to upset him. Maybe it is just a phase he is going thru.
> It's hard trying to be a friend and a father at the same time.





Ben02 said:


> Don’t worry Ray, he is in a rebellious phase. You could always scare him by saying he might have to go to Mazuri rehab. That always sets them straight



Just threaten to take away the iPad. Works like a charm. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure by now you are all tired and bored, or bored and tired of Pelican pix....but, I think this (last) one is pretty neat. Captured accidentally as I concentrated on the pelicans on shore.
> 
> “*Running on Water”*
> 
> View attachment 278112



Very neat! The decisive moment.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The dreaded tree branch. As you can see, there are two, maybe three more branches hanging over my property. I've blocked off the tortoises' entrance to their pasture:
> View attachment 278138
> View attachment 278139
> 
> 
> That grey wall is the tortoises' shed.
> 
> The branch is about 50' long, and it bent my wire fence on its way down:
> 
> View attachment 278140
> View attachment 278141
> View attachment 278142
> View attachment 278143



Argh. Sounds like more work...


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I just feel overwhelmed!
> 
> As you know, I have a solar electricity system. It's set up where I only pay my power bill once a year, called Tru-up. This year's tru-up was about three times higher than previous years, so either something's wrong with the system or I really, REALLY used too much electricity last year. Normally I have to pay about $1,000 to $1,300 at Tru-up. This year my bill was a little over $4,000. Now, Folks, I'm on a fixed income. I set aside an amount each month so that at the end of the year I have enough $$ to take care of homeowner's insurance, car insurance, taxes, etc. Having to pay that much to the power company at Tru-up dipped into my end-of-year reserve. So there is absolutely NO money to take care of cutting up that darned branch and repairing the fences. I just feel beaten down. To be honest, I feel like crying. Retirement was supposed to be MY time. A time to sit back and relax, take time for myself. And I've got all these projects to take care of. Because of the high electricity use I have to hire someone to come take a look at the solar stuff and see if its working properly, and if it is, I have to do something different with how I heat the tortoises; something that doesn't use as much electricity. A little research tells me that my pig blankets use more electricity than radiant heat panels do, so I'm thinking of making night boxes inside all the sheds (smaller areas to heat) and changing to RHP. There just is no end in sight to all the work I have piling up around me. And this old body just can't do it like I used to.



Oh, no. That’s a huge hike in your bill... Someone will have to look into it. So sorry to hear, Yvonne, and a big electronic hug for what it’s worth.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Autoroute des Anglais is there a speed limit?
> Safe travel's





JoesMum said:


> There is: 130kph on motorways (roughly 80mph) unless it’s raining then it’s 110kph.
> 
> It was raining until we passed Reims.



And constant reminders to drive on the “right” side of the road? Or is that why only the English use it?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> The village we are staying in tonight is called Mirmande. Very, very old. Definitely predates the motor vehicle.
> 
> View from our outdoor table for dinner
> View attachment 278166
> 
> Walk round after dinner
> View attachment 278167
> 
> View attachment 278168
> 
> View attachment 278169



Looks romantic! Have you started sampling the bubbly yet?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> So beautiful and nostalgic.. just feels romantic



SNAP!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ...........or maybe take his phone off him!



Yep. A teacher always knows what the best solution is! [emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> I thought the Scots loved singing and dancing? Especially when drinking!


My dad had a great time drinking in his 20s, unfortunately he got in a fight which led to him being bottled leaving a scar on his cheek. 

He had a sad childhood so it’s kind of effected him abit. I have a picture somewhere of him standing in the rain with his back turned to the camera looking at the rubble of the flats he grew up in.

And your right, the Scots love to drink however you will never find my family doing that. All the family accept my dad are very religious.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> I have a 'spider picker upper' because I won't kill them but don't like them in the house - at least I don't like the ones I can see.
> It's like a pyramid on a handle with a sliding base and is very handy for moving them out of my space.
> It's like this - you have to be careful you don't catch their legs so I slide the base across carefully.



Never heard of it, but I know I need one! I like spiders because they’re the enemy of my enemy, but sometimes they try to weave a web in the silliest places. Like a bathroom sink. Genius.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 278198
> 
> I have a cup labeled the "bug hunting device". I slide something under it after I set it over the dumb bug. Then turn it foot loose outside.



Hi-tech! I love your labeling it! [emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah..... @Kristoff is back....looks Lena is pulling an Adam....catching up on a few thousand posts... Welcome back.


----------



## Kristoff

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to put up a “Few” Christmas lights. I stopped when I learned there is a hospital ER code for falling off a ladder putting up Christmas lights! [emoji23]
> View attachment 278240
> View attachment 278241
> View attachment 278242



Not to mention it’s a fire hazard [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Not even on New Year’s Eve/Hogmanay? Ive seen many a burly Scotsman whooping it up. Maybe they sang n danced once the wee uns were tucked away.
> 
> Side note...many years back, at a pub in the Highlands,I was asked to participate in the “first footing”. Quite a night.


Nope, they don’t like to party

The highlands are beautiful, you could drive for hours without seeing a single person or car.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, Sunday! A day for watering, laundry and retrospection!



Have to stop catching up here. Bought a lawnmower, so I have to test it. Sigh... 
I’ve been busy with freelance projects this past week, but today’s my day off. For now. [emoji4]


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Not even on New Year’s Eve/Hogmanay? Ive seen many a burly Scotsman whooping it up. Maybe they sang n danced once the wee uns were tucked away.
> 
> Side note...many years back, at a pub in the Highlands,I was asked to participate in the “first footing”. Quite a night.


I think I would burst out laughing if I saw them dancing

The highlands are beautiful, you can drive for hours without seeing a single car.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Have to stop catching up here. Bought a lawnmower, so I have to test it. Sigh...
> I’ve been busy with freelance projects this past week, but today’s my day off. For now. [emoji4]



Yeah.. Lawnmower = grass and lawns, (gas or electric)? Have fun. Be careful


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Oh, no. That’s a huge hike in your bill... Someone will have to look into it. So sorry to hear, Yvonne, and a big electronic hug for what it’s worth.


I had the solar repair guy out yesterday and as soon as he opened the cover on the older of the two inverters one could see what's wrong. There are two blue capacitor-looking gizmos soldered to connectors on the ceiling of the inverter box. One of them was hanging at an angle and upon closer inspection you could see that it was only hanging on by one soldering point instead of four. So that inverter hadn't been working for quite a while. As luck would have it, the unit was 10 years old (warranty age) in May of this year. Also, they don't stock that part anymore, so I need a new inverter. Looking on the bright side, the new inverter will be guaranteed for 10 years and my existing solar panels are supposed to be good for 20 years, that means the new inverter and the solar panels will run out of warranty/steam at the same time! Oh well. in 10 years I'll be 91, and probably not around anymore anyway!


----------



## Maro2Bear

In one of my TWITTER feeds this morning...


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone! I rearranged Opo's hides the other day. Now he is acting weird. Doesn't like coming out but when I get him out. He eats like a madman. Poops in his pool. Everything normal just doesn't want to come out. Dont know if it was in the first of the week. We were attacked by mosquitoes for a few days. The mosquitoes have subsided now during the day.



You changed things. Torts don’t like change [emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah.. Lawnmower = grass and lawns, (gas or electric)? Have fun. Be careful



Neither gas nor electric. Pure cardio! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> In one of my TWITTER feeds this morning...
> 
> View attachment 278639



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I had the solar repair guy out yesterday and as soon as he opened the cover on the older of the two inverters one could see what's wrong. There are two blue capacitor-looking gizmos soldered to connectors on the ceiling of the inverter box. One of them was hanging at an angle and upon closer inspection you could see that it was only hanging on by one soldering point instead of four. So that inverter hadn't been working for quite a while. As luck would have it, the unit was 10 years old (warranty age) in May of this year. Also, they don't stock that part anymore, so I need a new inverter. Looking on the bright side, the new inverter will be guaranteed for 10 years and my existing solar panels are supposed to be good for 20 years, that means the new inverter and the solar panels will run out of warranty/steam at the same time! Oh well. in 10 years I'll be 91, and probably not around anymore anyway!



Glad he could find the problem right away, but sorry it won’t be an easy fix. It’s just one of those things you have no control over.


----------



## Kristoff

Roommates, is this what I think it is — tort food?


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> My mums side of the family are always singing and stuff like that, however my dads side who all live in Scotland are very stern and serious. You wouldn’t catch them singing or dancing



Well I hope YOU sing and dance.. especially when no one is looking [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Not even on New Year’s Eve/Hogmanay? Ive seen many a burly Scotsman whooping it up. Maybe they sang n danced once the wee uns were tucked away.
> 
> Side note...many years back, at a pub in the Highlands,I was asked to participate in the “first footing”. Quite a night.



Ah Hahhh!! Another clue... Your a dark male...
Lol! Did you? Was there good fortune??


----------



## EllieMay

katieandiggy said:


> Yay I can’t wait to see your babies.
> 
> I keep chickens, mainly Silkies and I hatched 16 last year I got quite a few males which was not good and I had to part with them recently as they were keeping the whole village awake!



Me too!!!
Lol!! I have been there we used to have “rooster round-ups”.. I miss my chickens but that was one of my efforts at down sizing when hubby and I got married.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hi-tech! I love your labeling it! [emoji23][emoji106]


Yea and it's one piece of plastic that won't end up in an ocean.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Have to stop catching up here. Bought a lawnmower, so I have to test it. Sigh...
> I’ve been busy with freelance projects this past week, but today’s my day off. For now. [emoji4]



What a way to spend it 
But hey... this means you have a yard... good , right?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I had the solar repair guy out yesterday and as soon as he opened the cover on the older of the two inverters one could see what's wrong. There are two blue capacitor-looking gizmos soldered to connectors on the ceiling of the inverter box. One of them was hanging at an angle and upon closer inspection you could see that it was only hanging on by one soldering point instead of four. So that inverter hadn't been working for quite a while. As luck would have it, the unit was 10 years old (warranty age) in May of this year. Also, they don't stock that part anymore, so I need a new inverter. Looking on the bright side, the new inverter will be guaranteed for 10 years and my existing solar panels are supposed to be good for 20 years, that means the new inverter and the solar panels will run out of warranty/steam at the same time! Oh well. in 10 years I'll be 91, and probably not around anymore anyway!



You’ll be kicking long after that))


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Neither gas nor electric. Pure cardio! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 278640



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> Roommates, is this what I think it is — tort food?



Is that rose of Sharon, hibiscus???


----------



## EllieMay

Oh yes, forgot to share my morning visitor...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I had the solar repair guy out yesterday and as soon as he opened the cover on the older of the two inverters one could see what's wrong. There are two blue capacitor-looking gizmos soldered to connectors on the ceiling of the inverter box. One of them was hanging at an angle and upon closer inspection you could see that it was only hanging on by one soldering point instead of four. So that inverter hadn't been working for quite a while. As luck would have it, the unit was 10 years old (warranty age) in May of this year. Also, they don't stock that part anymore, so I need a new inverter. Looking on the bright side, the new inverter will be guaranteed for 10 years and my existing solar panels are supposed to be good for 20 years, that means the new inverter and the solar panels will run out of warranty/steam at the same time! Oh well. in 10 years I'll be 91, and probably not around anymore anyway!


Don't count on that...I think loving a tortoise makes you live longer...and besides that we need you too.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Well I hope YOU sing and dance.. especially when no one is looking [emoji23]


Unfortunately not, I’m not a big fan


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, everyone! Today I'm going to my daughter's house (she'll be at work), try to catch Vito, a Jack Russell Terrier who has always danced away just out of my reach when I reach down to pet him, and take him to the vet to have some crusty, bleeding old age warts removed. I can't tempt him with a doggie cookie because he's not supposed to have any food or water prior to being sedated. Wish me luck that I can catch him.



Good luck! [emoji256]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> And constant reminders to drive on the “right” side of the road? Or is that why only the English use it?



The M20 which passes through my county of Kent from the ports has equally large reminders in several languages to drive on the left [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Looks romantic! Have you started sampling the bubbly yet?



Maybe...

Actually, the owners of our holiday property left a bottle of Champagne in the fridge to welcome us [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I had the solar repair guy out yesterday and as soon as he opened the cover on the older of the two inverters one could see what's wrong. There are two blue capacitor-looking gizmos soldered to connectors on the ceiling of the inverter box. One of them was hanging at an angle and upon closer inspection you could see that it was only hanging on by one soldering point instead of four. So that inverter hadn't been working for quite a while. As luck would have it, the unit was 10 years old (warranty age) in May of this year. Also, they don't stock that part anymore, so I need a new inverter. Looking on the bright side, the new inverter will be guaranteed for 10 years and my existing solar panels are supposed to be good for 20 years, that means the new inverter and the solar panels will run out of warranty/steam at the same time! Oh well. in 10 years I'll be 91, and probably not around anymore anyway!



At least the cause was obvious. It’s better than the engineer having to guess.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> Roommates, is this what I think it is — tort food?



Looks like hibiscus to me


----------



## JoesMum

So here’s what we got up to today.... 

Oy! @mooIzillion! Postcards!

Forst we went to Carrières de Lumières (literally Quarry of Lights) We have been here before. It’s a former bauxite (aluminium ore) quarry where images arerojectd onto the cave walls and pillars and set to music. The first set was Van Gogh pictures and the second was Japanese art.

The entrance



Van Gogh









Japanese Art (I particularly liked the bit in the video)


----------



## JoesMum

We had an unintentional industrial theme today.

Our next stop was the nearby town of Fontvieille where we climbed the hill to see the windmills. They’re around 200 years old. There were 4 that we found, these two are the most complete. They were used to grind flour.


----------



## JoesMum

And finally we drove just down the road to see Roman remains... 2000 years old. 

This was an aqueduct which supplied 8 water mills. The aqueduct took water to the edge if a steep hill and the mills were built in four pairs going down the slope. The output of one mill powered the next mill down and so on. This was very advanced for its time!

It’s believed these mills also ground flour. They supplied the nearby town of Arles which was a big, busy place even in Roman times. Lots of bread meant lots of flour was needed.





Walking down the aqueduct heading for the drop 



And the mill sites below the drop. 4 mills on each side, their waterwheels would have been in the middle



Having done its work, he water was then taken by aqueduct into the nearby town of Arles. Little of that aqueduct remains now though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> Roommates, is this what I think it is — tort food?



Yep!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Neither gas nor electric. Pure cardio! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 278640



Aaaagh.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And finally we drove just down the road to see Roman remains... 2000 years old.
> 
> This was an aqueduct which supplied 8 water mills. The aqueduct took water to the edge if a steep hill and the mills were built in four pairs going down the slope. The output of one mill powered the next mill down and so on. This was very advanced for its time!
> 
> It’s believed these mills also ground flour. They supplied the nearby town of Arles which was a big, busy place even in Roman times. Lots of bread meant lots of flour was needed.
> View attachment 278663
> 
> View attachment 278664
> 
> 
> Walking down the aqueduct heading for the drop
> View attachment 278665
> 
> 
> And the mill sites below the drop. 4 mills on each side, their waterwheels would have been in the middle
> View attachment 278666
> 
> 
> Having done its work, he water was then taken by aqueduct into the nearby town of Arles. Little of that aqueduct remains now though.


Wonderful pictures of the old quarry and the aqueduct!
We could do with returning to those eco friendly times now.


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Did I mention that I ordered me a mixture of duckling eggs a couple weeks ago?? They are incubating now and due to hatch next Thursday. I ordered 12 eggs and I have 8 viable babies at this point. I got an email that my chicken coop was delivered today . Maybe I’ll get that together in the early hours this weekend.
> I have a lot of wild ducks that visit so I thought some home-base foragers might be good for the property...
> View attachment 278598



How fun!! I hope get see them hatch!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, forgot to share my morning visitor...
> View attachment 278646



Nice rack ! Maybe a 10 pointer? We had a family visit last evening....


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thanks.. we’ll see if it still looks like that when I put it together


You and your sidekicks will do just fine...I still think ducks are nuts...especially after they find out they can fly.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Just threaten to take away the iPad. Works like a charm. [emoji6]


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The M20 which passes through my county of Kent from the ports has equally large reminders in several languages to drive on the left [emoji16]


And then they also put up one way only signs with an arrow pointing the right way. If I go right on my street, I'm going the wrong way down a one way street.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> Roommates, is this what I think it is — tort food?


Hummingbird food too. I want some of those older varieties of Rose of Sharon in my yard. The next door neighbors have some...tons of starts are a real possibility...but I would still do them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> You changed things. Torts don’t like change [emoji849][emoji23]


That's what I am hoping. 10 am this morning had to have my wife remove his hide and get him out. He walked to the first opened screen door and turned around. Went to the 2nd door that goes to the backyard and turned around. Went to go in his hide but it wasn't there. Coaxed him outside and ate grass right away. Put him in is pool and he enjoyed it. Drank and then did his business. Took him out sprayed him down. For the next hr non stop eating grass. Came back in the porch by himself. Went to his hide that was back in place. Dug in and didn't move the rest of the day. A few more days of this and I am gonna really get worried.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We had an unintentional industrial theme today.
> 
> Our next stop was the nearby town of Fontvieille where we climbed the hill to see the windmills. They’re around 200 years old. There were 4 that we found, these two are the most complete. They were used to grind flour.
> View attachment 278661
> 
> View attachment 278662



That’s pretty amazing


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice rack ! Maybe a 10 pointer? We had a family visit last evening....
> 
> View attachment 278667



I think he’s just a high 8... he has a young nubbing in velvet that hangs with him. We see him pretty often... I am more fond of seeing your spotted family members They are so sweet at that age.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You and your sidekicks will do just fine...I still think ducks are nuts...especially after they find out they can fly.



I haven’t really ever had ducks... for long anyways.. I bought some of the dyed Easter ducklings when my daughter was little and they turned into the plain white Ducks but a coon or possum or something beheaded them not long after the reached maturity:-(. I am not planning on letting these ones get too tame. I don’t want them up by the house pooping everywhere! I’m going to put the coop down by the lake and after they grow a bit, let them fend for them selves! Feed off the dock maybe


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's what I am hoping. 10 am this morning had to have my wife remove his hide and get him out. He walked to the first opened screen door and turned around. Went to the 2nd door that goes to the backyard and turned around. Went to go in his hide but it wasn't there. Coaxed him outside and ate grass right away. Put him in is pool and he enjoyed it. Drank and then did his business. Took him out sprayed him down. For the next hr non stop eating grass. Came back in the porch by himself. Went to his hide that was back in place. Dug in and didn't move the rest of the day. A few more days of this and I am gonna really get worried.



I bet it’s the heat... he’s eating and pooping so I wouldn’t worry too much yet.. I am discovering some serious mood swings in this species...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's what I am hoping. 10 am this morning had to have my wife remove his hide and get him out. He walked to the first opened screen door and turned around. Went to the 2nd door that goes to the backyard and turned around. Went to go in his hide but it wasn't there. Coaxed him outside and ate grass right away. Put him in is pool and he enjoyed it. Drank and then did his business. Took him out sprayed him down. For the next hr non stop eating grass. Came back in the porch by himself. Went to his hide that was back in place. Dug in and didn't move the rest of the day. A few more days of this and I am gonna really get worried.


Well...he did get beat up by a bunch of bugs, and a bunch of stuff got moved. But he is eating and doing his business so...just remember you know opo best. Sometimes I have to help Saphire get through stuff too.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> That's what I am hoping. 10 am this morning had to have my wife remove his hide and get him out. He walked to the first opened screen door and turned around. Went to the 2nd door that goes to the backyard and turned around. Went to go in his hide but it wasn't there. Coaxed him outside and ate grass right away. Put him in is pool and he enjoyed it. Drank and then did his business. Took him out sprayed him down. For the next hr non stop eating grass. Came back in the porch by himself. Went to his hide that was back in place. Dug in and didn't move the rest of the day. A few more days of this and I am gonna really get worried.



Lola kept it up for a year... just sayin’. They can sulk to international standard!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Today we say farewell to our children. JoesDad has taken Daughter to Avignon airport so she can fly to Southampton. After lunch we’ll take Son to Montpellier so he can fly to Luton.

All the airports are small apart from Luton. The children couldn’t get flights from the same one. Fortunately neither is far.


----------



## JoesMum

Today’s sighting on our way to Montpellier Airport was this red eared slider (we call them terrapins in the UK)



It was seriously unimpressed with JoesDad moving it from the lovely warm tarmac where it was basking in the middle of the road.

They’re not native and technically he probably shouldn’t have released it having picked it up, but doing anything else would have been complicated!

Daughter is safely back at home in the UK already


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That's what I am hoping. 10 am this morning had to have my wife remove his hide and get him out. He walked to the first opened screen door and turned around. Went to the 2nd door that goes to the backyard and turned around. Went to go in his hide but it wasn't there. Coaxed him outside and ate grass right away. Put him in is pool and he enjoyed it. Drank and then did his business. Took him out sprayed him down. For the next hr non stop eating grass. Came back in the porch by himself. Went to his hide that was back in place. Dug in and didn't move the rest of the day. A few more days of this and I am gonna really get worried.


He seems fine, he's just sulking but he'll get used to the changes.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lola kept it up for a year... just sayin’. They can sulk to international standard!


Yup Lola would have won first prize for his sulky moods!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Today we say farewell to our children. JoesDad has taken Daughter to Avignon airport so she can fly to Southampton. After lunch we’ll take Son to Montpellier so he can fly to Luton.
> 
> All the airports are small apart from Luton. The children couldn’t get flights from the same one. Fortunately neither is far.



Safe travels Joes siblings!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today’s sighting on our way to Montpellier Airport was this red eared slider (we call them terrapins in the UK)
> View attachment 278683
> 
> 
> It was seriously unimpressed with JoesDad moving it from the lovely warm tarmac where it was basking in the middle of the road.
> 
> They’re not native and technically he probably shouldn’t have released it having picked it up, but doing anything else would have been complicated!


...... and not at all grateful that you probably saved his life!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
It's dry here today after all that rain.
My guest, Alfie, is behaving himself and we've had a walk - not too far as my leg was aching and my knee was clicking, but he enjoyed chasing his ball so he had a good run. 
Wales are currently beating England 10 - 0 in a second 'friendly' warm up rugby match before the World Cup - but doesn't look too friendly to me.
England beat Wales in their first friendly last week so a lot of Welsh pride riding on this game. We'll see what happens in the second half!
Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I have finished the Coop.. it’s nice but I am a little disappointed in the size.. I thought it would be bigger? When the ducklings are grown, their heads will reach the top I think:-( Guess we will see.. Now I’m going to get the lamps set up so that the babies can move in almost immediately.. I threw out two more eggs yesterday that had went bad.. Duck eggs are just nasty. But I now have Six strong babies that I can see..


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang it anyway! I hate when this happens. You get used to seeing the same colors and fonts, etc on your computer then for no reason something about it changes all on its own. I clicked the monitor on and the task bar across the bottom is background white instead of whatever it used to be (I think blue, but can't be sure). I don't want it to be white, dang it!!! I want it to go back to what it used to be. I've powered down the computer but it comes back on with a white task bar. I have Windows 10. Before, with past windows applications, I used to know how to change the appearance of the desktop, but with Windows 10 it's a whole new ball game. . . well, that and since I haven't changed appearances in a long time, I've probably forgotten how. I doubt I'll get this out of my system for a while because every time I turn on the monitor I'm going to wish the task bar isn't that color. I've asked my friend Google for help, but he's no help at all. Sheesh!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ...... and not at all grateful that you probably saved his life!



He was not! He was hissing loudly and trying to scratch with his feet. But he was sitting right in the middle of the road. He was very lucky we didn’t run him over let alone anyone else!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> It's dry here today after all that rain.
> My guest, Alfie, is behaving himself and we've had a walk - not too far as my leg was aching and my knee was clicking, but he enjoyed chasing his ball so he had a good run.
> Wales are currently beating England 10 - 0 in a second 'friendly' warm up rugby match before the World Cup - but doesn't look too friendly to me.
> England beat Wales in their first friendly last week so a lot of Welsh pride riding on this game. We'll see what happens in the second half!
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.



That’s just finished. Excellent result [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it anyway! I hate when this happens. You get used to seeing the same colors and fonts, etc on your computer then for no reason something about it changes all on its own. I clicked the monitor on and the task bar across the bottom is background white instead of whatever it used to be (I think blue, but can't be sure). I don't want it to be white, dang it!!! I want it to go back to what it used to be. I've powered down the computer but it comes back on with a white task bar. I have Windows 10. Before, with past windows applications, I used to know how to change the appearance of the desktop, but with Windows 10 it's a whole new ball game. . . well, that and since I haven't changed appearances in a long time, I've probably forgotten how. I doubt I'll get this out of my system for a while because every time I turn on the monitor I'm going to wish the task bar isn't that color. I've asked my friend Google for help, but he's no help at all. Sheesh!



I shan’t be able to get to a Windows 10 desktop until next week. Give me a prod when I am home and I’ll have a look at what I have


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it anyway! I hate when this happens. You get used to seeing the same colors and fonts, etc on your computer then for no reason something about it changes all on its own. I clicked the monitor on and the task bar across the bottom is background white instead of whatever it used to be (I think blue, but can't be sure). I don't want it to be white, dang it!!! I want it to go back to what it used to be. I've powered down the computer but it comes back on with a white task bar. I have Windows 10. Before, with past windows applications, I used to know how to change the appearance of the desktop, but with Windows 10 it's a whole new ball game. . . well, that and since I haven't changed appearances in a long time, I've probably forgotten how. I doubt I'll get this out of my system for a while because every time I turn on the monitor I'm going to wish the task bar isn't that color. I've asked my friend Google for help, but he's no help at all. Sheesh!


Have you changed your desktop picture? It automatically picks a colour from there by default.

Try Settings > Personalisation > Colors 

Then toggle Off ... Automatically pick an accent color from my background to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Is that rose of Sharon, hibiscus???



That’s what my GardenAnwers app says. Never seen one this close before.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Don't count on that...I think loving a tortoise makes you live longer...and besides that we need you too.



Well said!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So here’s what we got up to today....
> 
> Oy! @mooIzillion! Postcards!
> 
> Forst we went to Carrières de Lumières (literally Quarry of Lights) We have been here before. It’s a former bauxite (aluminium ore) quarry where images arerojectd onto the cave walls and pillars and set to music. The first set was Van Gogh pictures and the second was Japanese art.
> 
> The entrance
> View attachment 278656
> 
> 
> Van Gogh
> View attachment 278657
> 
> View attachment 278658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Art (I particularly liked the bit in the video)
> View attachment 278660



I seem to remember your sharing about that quarry before. It totally rocks!


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. I am still alive.....
> Busy with cats on vacation, with my own pets, house and garden. But I am happy. Life is good ( as to say it with Adams @Tidgys Dad words ).
> I`ve got 4 new furred family members. Baby cats ( British shorthair ) Pictures follow soon.  It is not easy to take good pictures of playing young cats !!!!
> My sullies are mostly every day in their outdoor enclosure and walk back when it is getting too cold for them or the sun hides behind clouds. But summer is still fine. We have a lot of sunshine and warmth every day. I enjoy these days much. Soon they will be gone ....
> I hope everybody is well. I haven`t the time to catch up. So I send all my best wishes and greetings to all my lovely roommates in the CDR and promise I will be back soon.
> Until then: Please stay safe and healthy.
> Best regards from Germany and Sabine and a lot of pets.



Bee!!!!!! You’ve been a busy one, I see. 

No, pictures of playing kittens aren’t easy. That’s why you should take a video! [emoji6] Love from Ottawa.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Diatomaceous Earth (food grade) is good - and tort safe.



Food-grade Earth? For a planet-eater?? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe the neighbors ARE the problem! : -)



That would be a good thing to know... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok what is a car boot sale?



A market for tires (or tyres in the UK)? [emoji23] Just kidding. Is it a strictly British term?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Like a yard sale, but from the trunk (aka boot) of your car. An estate sale if you drive a Mazerati!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.
> 
> Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.
> 
> Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
> and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!
> 
> Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!
> 
> I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.



Oh dear. Thinking about you. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Enjoying a French sunset. You’ll have to imagine the ref wine, the sound of the cicadas and the perfect temperatures
> View attachment 278361



I prefer the red. And crickets. 
[emoji23]
Seriously — sounds lovely.


----------



## Kristoff

DE42 said:


> From our walk today.
> View attachment 278363
> View attachment 278364
> View attachment 278365
> View attachment 278366
> View attachment 278367
> View attachment 278369
> View attachment 278370
> View attachment 278371
> View attachment 278372



What a handsome fella!


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Yup - bonnets and boots!



British cars are very stylish. [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Have you changed your desktop picture? It automatically picks a colour from there by default.
> 
> Try Settings > Personalisation > Colors
> 
> Then toggle Off ... Automatically pick an accent color from my background to see if that fixes it.
> View attachment 278690


Thank you, that was very helpful. I had been to that screen but couldn't see what would help. My settings screen doesn't look exactly like your picture, but when I chose a dark background the task bar went back to how it was before. I wish 'they' wouldn't fool around with our settings. That's one reason I never actually turn my computer off, I just turn off the screen. But they still manage to mess with it. Thanks again. I'm now a happy camper.


----------



## CarolM

Good luck.


Yvonne G said:


> Hey, everyone! Today I'm going to my daughter's house (she'll be at work), try to catch Vito, a Jack Russell Terrier who has always danced away just out of my reach when I reach down to pet him, and take him to the vet to have some crusty, bleeding old age warts removed. I can't tempt him with a doggie cookie because he's not supposed to have any food or water prior to being sedated. Wish me luck that I can catch him.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well of course! I was so pleased to get the report that all was well in South Africa... it is a busy time of year for working moms with kids in school... today was Jayden’s first day of Kindergarten.. He was so brave and I tried to hurry away before he saw the tears in my eyes.. My last baby growing up...
> But you have been missed and I am so glad it was only because of life in general... enjoy your evening and I’ll look forward to reading more from you now
> 
> And my medical issues have went a long way to remedying themselves.. several small issues and one pinched nerve that anti inflammatories have took some pressure off of & im almost back in form.. with age, these things are to be expected... ughh
> But, I can delay any surgeries for a bit yet [emoji12]



Congrats on Jayden’s starting kindergarten. It’s a big milestone! [emoji173]️ 
Glad to hear you’re getting better.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Welcome back Carol!!
> 
> Surgery went well but he’s super cranky!! He’s getting on my last nerve!!
> 
> We also have two new deaths.
> Sunday we found out our nephew passed away in his sleep suddenly
> and our best friends son passed away in his sleep too. Not a good week at all.



Sorry to hear, Kathy.


----------



## CarolM

Aaahhh.


Ben02 said:


> My dad had a great time drinking in his 20s, unfortunately he got in a fight which led to him being bottled leaving a scar on his cheek.
> 
> He had a sad childhood so it’s kind of effected him abit. I have a picture somewhere of him standing in the rain with his back turned to the camera looking at the rubble of the flats he grew up in.
> 
> And your right, the Scots love to drink however you will never find my family doing that. All the family accept my dad are very religious.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> Have an awesome Thursday.
> View attachment 278525



[emoji173]️


----------



## CarolM

Welcome back. And good luck on mowing the lawn.


Kristoff said:


> Have to stop catching up here. Bought a lawnmower, so I have to test it. Sigh...
> I’ve been busy with freelance projects this past week, but today’s my day off. For now. [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> And he would cry those heart wrenching tears and scream, Mommy don't leave me, I need you. I had to walk away and not look back. It was very difficult.



Awful. And I bet the moment you were gone, he’d turn around and start playing! 
Daughter cried a lot when she started kindergarten at 2.5 (the worst decision of my life!) and then school at 5 in a language she didn’t know.


----------



## CarolM

Sigh. Shame Yvonne it never stops does it. Maybe it would be better to switch to paying monthly that way you can pick up problems quicker.


Yvonne G said:


> I had the solar repair guy out yesterday and as soon as he opened the cover on the older of the two inverters one could see what's wrong. There are two blue capacitor-looking gizmos soldered to connectors on the ceiling of the inverter box. One of them was hanging at an angle and upon closer inspection you could see that it was only hanging on by one soldering point instead of four. So that inverter hadn't been working for quite a while. As luck would have it, the unit was 10 years old (warranty age) in May of this year. Also, they don't stock that part anymore, so I need a new inverter. Looking on the bright side, the new inverter will be guaranteed for 10 years and my existing solar panels are supposed to be good for 20 years, that means the new inverter and the solar panels will run out of warranty/steam at the same time! Oh well. in 10 years I'll be 91, and probably not around anymore anyway!


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Maro2Bear said:


> In one of my TWITTER feeds this morning...
> 
> View attachment 278639


----------



## CarolM

Hibiscus flowers and leaves! Oh yeah. !!


Kristoff said:


> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> Roommates, is this what I think it is — tort food?


----------



## CarolM

Cool.


EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, forgot to share my morning visitor...
> View attachment 278646


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh.


I think I would faint if I saw any of them dancing


----------



## CarolM

Wow


JoesMum said:


> So here’s what we got up to today....
> 
> Oy! @mooIzillion! Postcards!
> 
> Forst we went to Carrières de Lumières (literally Quarry of Lights) We have been here before. It’s a former bauxite (aluminium ore) quarry where images arerojectd onto the cave walls and pillars and set to music. The first set was Van Gogh pictures and the second was Japanese art.
> 
> The entrance
> View attachment 278656
> 
> 
> Van Gogh
> View attachment 278657
> 
> View attachment 278658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Art (I particularly liked the bit in the video)
> View attachment 278660


----------



## CarolM

So very clever.


JoesMum said:


> And finally we drove just down the road to see Roman remains... 2000 years old.
> 
> This was an aqueduct which supplied 8 water mills. The aqueduct took water to the edge if a steep hill and the mills were built in four pairs going down the slope. The output of one mill powered the next mill down and so on. This was very advanced for its time!
> 
> It’s believed these mills also ground flour. They supplied the nearby town of Arles which was a big, busy place even in Roman times. Lots of bread meant lots of flour was needed.
> View attachment 278663
> 
> View attachment 278664
> 
> 
> Walking down the aqueduct heading for the drop
> View attachment 278665
> 
> 
> And the mill sites below the drop. 4 mills on each side, their waterwheels would have been in the middle
> View attachment 278666
> 
> 
> Having done its work, he water was then taken by aqueduct into the nearby town of Arles. Little of that aqueduct remains now though.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah..... @Kristoff is back....looks Lena is pulling an Adam....catching up on a few thousand posts... Welcome back.



Tell me about it. But it was only close to 600 posts last week. No biggie. ([emoji33][emoji33])


----------



## CarolM

I agree, you did not really have any choice.


JoesMum said:


> Today’s sighting on our way to Montpellier Airport was this red eared slider (we call them terrapins in the UK)
> View attachment 278683
> 
> 
> It was seriously unimpressed with JoesDad moving it from the lovely warm tarmac where it was basking in the middle of the road.
> 
> They’re not native and technically he probably shouldn’t have released it having picked it up, but doing anything else would have been complicated!
> 
> Daughter is safely back at home in the UK already


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning.
So how did wales do?


Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> It's dry here today after all that rain.
> My guest, Alfie, is behaving himself and we've had a walk - not too far as my leg was aching and my knee was clicking, but he enjoyed chasing his ball so he had a good run.
> Wales are currently beating England 10 - 0 in a second 'friendly' warm up rugby match before the World Cup - but doesn't look too friendly to me.
> England beat Wales in their first friendly last week so a lot of Welsh pride riding on this game. We'll see what happens in the second half!
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> He was not! He was hissing loudly and trying to scratch with his feet. But he was sitting right in the middle of the road. He was very lucky we didn’t run him over let alone anyone else!



“When I was a young hatchling, there was no road here!” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji217]


----------



## CarolM

Well done. It looks good. 
Useless piece of info, but I am allergic to duck eggs.


EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I have finished the Coop.. it’s nice but I am a little disappointed in the size.. I thought it would be bigger? When the ducklings are grown, their heads will reach the top I think:-( Guess we will see.. Now I’m going to get the lamps set up so that the babies can move in almost immediately.. I threw out two more eggs yesterday that had went bad.. Duck eggs are just nasty. But I now have Six strong babies that I can see..
> View attachment 278685


----------



## CarolM

Oh dear. Maybe Linda can talk you through it. She is good with computers.


Yvonne G said:


> Dang it anyway! I hate when this happens. You get used to seeing the same colors and fonts, etc on your computer then for no reason something about it changes all on its own. I clicked the monitor on and the task bar across the bottom is background white instead of whatever it used to be (I think blue, but can't be sure). I don't want it to be white, dang it!!! I want it to go back to what it used to be. I've powered down the computer but it comes back on with a white task bar. I have Windows 10. Before, with past windows applications, I used to know how to change the appearance of the desktop, but with Windows 10 it's a whole new ball game. . . well, that and since I haven't changed appearances in a long time, I've probably forgotten how. I doubt I'll get this out of my system for a while because every time I turn on the monitor I'm going to wish the task bar isn't that color. I've asked my friend Google for help, but he's no help at all. Sheesh!


----------



## CarolM

Yep. Spot on. They sure do know how to pull the heart strings.


Kristoff said:


> Awful. And I bet the moment you were gone, he’d turn around and start playing!
> Daughter cried a lot when she started kindergarten at 2.5 (the worst decision of my life!) and then school at 5 in a language she didn’t know.


----------



## CarolM

Whahaha. If you saw any of them dancing, it could be that they are not who they seem to be. Just make sure that they are not aliens in disguise.


Ben02 said:


> I think I would faint if I saw any of them dancing


----------



## CarolM

Okay as promised. No pics but a video of Jarrod's school doing their school jamming session. The video is 16minutes long so be warned and cuts off at the end because I had no more space available, sorry about that. I think that they did an awesome job. But it is long so feel free to skip it as it is also a lot of data. I won't be offended at all.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Awful. And I bet the moment you were gone, he’d turn around and start playing!
> Daughter cried a lot when she started kindergarten at 2.5 (the worst decision of my life!) and then school at 5 in a language she didn’t know.



Your a slave driver!!!! BUT your daughter will probably run the country one day! [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well done. It looks good.
> Useless piece of info, but I am allergic to duck eggs.



Is that a popular menu item in your country?? (I’m assuming that you mean to eat) I have heard if people eating them but I have never tried them.. I only know that they seem to carry much more bacteria than any other type of egg.. then, out of the egg, they are very messy as well. And stinky...


----------



## CarolM

Not really, but when I was growing up, we stayed on a farm and my Mom used to use the duck eggs like chicken eggs. I could never eat them because as soon as I did, my throat would start to tingle and I would then become extremely nauseous and get sick. It was horrible.


EllieMay said:


> Is that a popular menu item in your country?? (I’m assuming that you mean to eat) I have heard if people eating them but I have never tried them.. I only know that they seem to carry much more bacteria than any other type of egg.. then, out of the egg, they are very messy as well. And stinky...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay as promised. No pics but a video of Jarrod's school doing their school jamming session. The video is 16minutes long so be warned and cuts off at the end because I had no more space available, sorry about that. I think that they did an awesome job. But it is long so feel free to skip it as it is also a lot of data. I won't be offended at all.



That is REALLY cool! I love how they combined all those songs... I don’t think you were too far off from pitch perfect.. maybe a combination of that and stomp the yard


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Okay as promised. No pics but a video of Jarrod's school doing their school jamming session. The video is 16minutes long so be warned and cuts off at the end because I had no more space available, sorry about that. I think that they did an awesome job. But it is long so feel free to skip it as it is also a lot of data. I won't be offended at all.


Wow that’s better than anything my old school ever did haha. Was your son dancing in that footage?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I seem to remember your sharing about that quarry before. It totally rocks!



I see what you did there [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay as promised. No pics but a video of Jarrod's school doing their school jamming session. The video is 16minutes long so be warned and cuts off at the end because I had no more space available, sorry about that. I think that they did an awesome job. But it is long so feel free to skip it as it is also a lot of data. I won't be offended at all.



Wow! There’s a lot of work gone into that!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. Just a quick checkin before I go to bed. Son is safely at home. We’ve drunk some good red wine and eaten some good cheese. And tomorrow is Sunday and we plan to relax [emoji4]

Goodnight all. Sweet dreams when your time comes


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I haven’t really ever had ducks... for long anyways.. I bought some of the dyed Easter ducklings when my daughter was little and they turned into the plain white Ducks but a coon or possum or something beheaded them not long after the reached maturity:-(. I am not planning on letting these ones get too tame. I don’t want them up by the house pooping everywhere! I’m going to put the coop down by the lake and after they grow a bit, let them fend for them selves! Feed off the dock maybe


Don't worry because if you try being a mom to a duck for too long...they just fly off anyway. One I raised buzzed my head to say goodbye...on his way to independence.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I have finished the Coop.. it’s nice but I am a little disappointed in the size.. I thought it would be bigger? When the ducklings are grown, their heads will reach the top I think:-( Guess we will see.. Now I’m going to get the lamps set up so that the babies can move in almost immediately.. I threw out two more eggs yesterday that had went bad.. Duck eggs are just nasty. But I now have Six strong babies that I can see..
> View attachment 278685


A little child's wading pool is fun with ducklings...they're fun even if they are nuts.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay as promised. No pics but a video of Jarrod's school doing their school jamming session. The video is 16minutes long so be warned and cuts off at the end because I had no more space available, sorry about that. I think that they did an awesome job. But it is long so feel free to skip it as it is also a lot of data. I won't be offended at all.


You are right. The young people did an awesome job. I enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night all. I hope you all had a Satisfactory day!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Good night all. I hope you all had a Satisfactory day!



Good night Yvonne!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> For a moment there I thought you were Anne! [emoji23]


I haven't had a chance to get caught UP yet...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The family made a long day trip to Daytona Beach today. National Breeders Reptile Expo this weekend.It was fun. 

So much for NOT coming home with any livestock... 

0.0.2 spotted turtles (possibly 1.1.0 with the breeder's educated/experienced guess).

0.1.0 bearded dragon, probable female, mostly red(s) at the moment (should develop blue barring later).

I/we have no willpower! 

Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I have finished the Coop.. it’s nice but I am a little disappointed in the size.. I thought it would be bigger? When the ducklings are grown, their heads will reach the top I think:-( Guess we will see.. Now I’m going to get the lamps set up so that the babies can move in almost immediately.. I threw out two more eggs yesterday that had went bad.. Duck eggs are just nasty. But I now have Six strong babies that I can see..
> View attachment 278685


It will be OK while they are small - but when they grow maybe you could add an eggstension!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it anyway! I hate when this happens. You get used to seeing the same colors and fonts, etc on your computer then for no reason something about it changes all on its own. I clicked the monitor on and the task bar across the bottom is background white instead of whatever it used to be (I think blue, but can't be sure). I don't want it to be white, dang it!!! I want it to go back to what it used to be. I've powered down the computer but it comes back on with a white task bar. I have Windows 10. Before, with past windows applications, I used to know how to change the appearance of the desktop, but with Windows 10 it's a whole new ball game. . . well, that and since I haven't changed appearances in a long time, I've probably forgotten how. I doubt I'll get this out of my system for a while because every time I turn on the monitor I'm going to wish the task bar isn't that color. I've asked my friend Google for help, but he's no help at all. Sheesh!


If you go to *settings* and click on *personalization* then choose *colours *you can change the colours on your desktop and there is an option to have the task bar the same colour. Alternatively *right click* on your task bar and then click *settings* and that will take you give you options for your task bar and you can click on *colours *in the left hand menu and have the same choice. Good luck!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Have you changed your desktop picture? It automatically picks a colour from there by default.
> 
> Try Settings > Personalisation > Colors
> 
> Then toggle Off ... Automatically pick an accent color from my background to see if that fixes it.
> View attachment 278690


That's a much simpler way of putting than I just did!!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> The family made a long day trip to Daytona Beach today. National Breeders Reptile Expo this weekend.It was fun.
> 
> So much for NOT coming home with any livestock...
> 
> 0.0.2 spotted turtles (possibly 1.1.0 with the breeder's educated/experienced guess).
> 
> 0.1.0 bearded dragon, probable female, mostly red(s) at the moment (should develop blue barring later).
> 
> I/we have no willpower!
> 
> Pictures tomorrow!



Why have I heard of Daytona? 

Quick Google... speedway track. I have no interest in speedway and neither dies anyone I know, but somehow it’s lodged in my mind [emoji849]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning.
> So how did wales do?


Morning Carol!
13-6 to Wales - there would have been a lot of very happy Welshmen last night - especially in Cardiff!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay as promised. No pics but a video of Jarrod's school doing their school jamming session. The video is 16minutes long so be warned and cuts off at the end because I had no more space available, sorry about that. I think that they did an awesome job. But it is long so feel free to skip it as it is also a lot of data. I won't be offended at all.


Excellent! Was Jarrod on stage?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
The weather is slightly better here today but still showery.
I'm off to lunch later with quite a few of the family - no special reason - just a get together.
Alfie will be coming with us as they we are going to a dog friendly pub which even has a doggie menu - although he will be sticking to his usual feeding routine.
Lola will be staying here which I'm sure he will be very happy about!!
Meanwhile Alfie and I are off out for a little walk while there is a dry spell
See you later - have a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Hazy, hot (mid-90’s) and humid today, and forecast the same all week. Just toooo darn hot and sticky for outdoor activities. 

I think even Sully is tired of this heat/humidity






Ps - Interested in Eagles? Watch this YouTube video of an eagle swimming to shore with a giant fish.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Morning Carol!
> 13-6 to Wales - there would have been a lot of very happy Welshmen last night - especially in Cardiff!!



The Cardiff Welshmen won’t be happy today. Cardiff City lost 3-0 to Reading [emoji16]


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, Sunday! Laundry and plant watering. Oh joy!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ps - Interested in Eagles? Watch this YouTube video of an eagle swimming to shore with a giant fish.



Wow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Wow!



Yes, pretty amazing catch there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> The family made a long day trip to Daytona Beach today. National Breeders Reptile Expo this weekend.It was fun.
> 
> So much for NOT coming home with any livestock...
> 
> 0.0.2 spotted turtles (possibly 1.1.0 with the breeder's educated/experienced guess).
> 
> 0.1.0 bearded dragon, probable female, mostly red(s) at the moment (should develop blue barring later).
> 
> I/we have no willpower!
> 
> Pictures tomorrow!


I am glad I didn't know about the Expo. It would be hard for me not to come back with a sully.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Hazy, hot (mid-90’s) and humid today, and forecast the same all week. Just toooo darn hot and sticky for outdoor activities.
> 
> I think even Sully is tired of this heat/humidity
> 
> View attachment 278738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps - Interested in Eagles? Watch this YouTube video of an eagle swimming to shore with a giant fish.


Mark are you sure you don't live in Florida? Actually we have had a mild August so far.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark are you sure you don't live in Florida? Actually we have had a mild August so far.



I know...no winds or breezes, just yucky sticky. I was out kayaking early yesterday, by the time I turned around, just hot hot hot.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. Opo is almost back to normal  Gonna be a do nothing day for me. Not enough sleep and to much pain. Will try to catch up with the CDR later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Opo is almost back to normal  Gonna be a do nothing day for me. Not enough sleep and to much pain. Will try to catch up with the CDR later.


"Do nothing" days. . . my favorite kind.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Opo is almost back to normal  Gonna be a do nothing day for me. Not enough sleep and to much pain. Will try to catch up with the CDR later.



Hope you’re pain recedes quickly. Not see you later


----------



## Ben02

Look at little Margo, finally started to bury at night. Good night Margo


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> Tell me about it. But it was only close to 600 posts last week. No biggie. ([emoji33][emoji33])


I had over 2000 to catch up! Needless to say, I did not read all that.


----------



## Ben02

KarenSoCal said:


> I had over 2000 to catch up! Needless to say, I did not read all that.


We don’t expect you to read all that Karen


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Opo is almost back to normal  Gonna be a do nothing day for me. Not enough sleep and to much pain. Will try to catch up with the CDR later.



Glad Opo is getting back on track but I sure hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey Ellie May - interesting photo of your swimming with your ferret!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's a much simpler way of putting than I just did!!


Between the two of you, I've been reminded of something I could need again. I've had Windows 10 for a couple of years but they change things and update and make me start all over again. So thanks to you and JoesMum.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Look at little Margo, finally started to bury at night. Good night Margo


That is crazy. Opo flips some dirt on his shell and calls it good.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Opo is almost back to normal  Gonna be a do nothing day for me. Not enough sleep and to much pain. Will try to catch up with the CDR later.


That's nice that Opo got caught up now it's your turn. But recuperate as quick as you're able to... please.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Glad Opo is getting back on track but I sure hope you get some relief soon.


Thanks but I am afraid the pains are for life. Trying a different med( Lyrica). 
My wife told me late afternoon Opo came in and couldn't decide if he wanted to go to his humid hide or the hide with the Kane mat. She said he sat there and kept looking from one to the other. He finally picked the Kane mat and went to bed.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Today we say farewell to our children. JoesDad has taken Daughter to Avignon airport so she can fly to Southampton. After lunch we’ll take Son to Montpellier so he can fly to Luton.
> 
> All the airports are small apart from Luton. The children couldn’t get flights from the same one. Fortunately neither is far.


Your children sound like wonderful young people...visits from mine are worth millions too.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ellie May - interesting photo of your swimming with your ferret!



Lol!!! I wanted George to be the star but there was one with Him overseeing from my shoulder that was better.. then he used the pool float and thought he was king of the world


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks but I am afraid the pains are for life. Trying a different med( Lyrica).
> My wife told me late afternoon Opo came in and couldn't decide if he wanted to go to his humid hide or the hide with the Kane mat. She said he sat there and kept looking from one to the other. He finally picked the Kane mat and went to bed.


I hope lyrica works for you. Opo made his highness's decision so everything looks Rosie to me. I live with a different type of chronic pain then you but pain is pain. It sucks...old age is the best cure for that.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> That is crazy. Opo flips some dirt on his shell and calls it good.



Joe only bothered to dig if it was going to get cold. Otherwise, on top with his head hidden was enough. I think he thought that if he couldn’t see you then you couldn’t see him [emoji849][emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We woke to a thunderstorm that has now passed. Plans were to head for the Cevennes mountains to the west of here to see vultures today, but the storms will continue there. 

Plan B: Head south east back to the Camargue, a different bit, where the storms should avoid us [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That is REALLY cool! I love how they combined all those songs... I don’t think you were too far off from pitch perfect.. maybe a combination of that and stomp the yard


Lol. I thought they were very good. Unfortunately they did not win this year.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Wow that’s better than anything my old school ever did haha. Was your son dancing in that footage?


Yes he was, But I could not find him!! There were too many of them.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You are right. The young people did an awesome job. I enjoyed every second of it.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't had a chance to get caught UP yet...


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The family made a long day trip to Daytona Beach today. National Breeders Reptile Expo this weekend.It was fun.
> 
> So much for NOT coming home with any livestock...
> 
> 0.0.2 spotted turtles (possibly 1.1.0 with the breeder's educated/experienced guess).
> 
> 0.1.0 bearded dragon, probable female, mostly red(s) at the moment (should develop blue barring later).
> 
> I/we have no willpower!
> 
> Pictures tomorrow!


Oh Wow. Congrats. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Morning Carol!
> 13-6 to Wales - there would have been a lot of very happy Welshmen last night - especially in Cardiff!!


I can just imagine. Well done Wales.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Excellent! Was Jarrod on stage?


Yes he was, he was apparently somewhere to the left at the back. I could not see him.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Hazy, hot (mid-90’s) and humid today, and forecast the same all week. Just toooo darn hot and sticky for outdoor activities.
> 
> I think even Sully is tired of this heat/humidity
> 
> View attachment 278738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps - Interested in Eagles? Watch this YouTube video of an eagle swimming to shore with a giant fish.


What amazes me is that the Eagle is not worried about the people who are filming him.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ellie May - interesting photo of your swimming with your ferret!


Where did you see that?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks but I am afraid the pains are for life. Trying a different med( Lyrica).
> My wife told me late afternoon Opo came in and couldn't decide if he wanted to go to his humid hide or the hide with the Kane mat. She said he sat there and kept looking from one to the other. He finally picked the Kane mat and went to bed.


I have used Lyrica. It is for nerve pain. I hope it works for you.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
It is Monday again, Blerrrr. Not my favorite day. At least the sun is shinning. Have an awesome Monday everyone.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> That is crazy. Opo flips some dirt on his shell and calls it good.


He’s a big lad, it makes it more difficult to burrow. My yearlings are expert diggers, every night they spend 30 minutes digging and moving the soil. First night I had them back in August last year I thought they had escaped, but they were just buried under the soil


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Where did you see that?



On the *Dark Side* of TFO - where there are OTHER issues, ppl, and photos! I know, shudder!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> It is Monday again, Blerrrr. Not my favorite day. At least the sun is shinning. Have an awesome Monday everyone.
> View attachment 278808



So true!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The Cardiff Welshmen won’t be happy today. Cardiff City lost 3-0 to Reading [emoji16]


Yes there will be some upset footy supporters but it doesn't bother me. I can't stand football - and most the players aren't Welshmen anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks but I am afraid the pains are for life. Trying a different med( Lyrica).
> My wife told me late afternoon Opo came in and couldn't decide if he wanted to go to his humid hide or the hide with the Kane mat. She said he sat there and kept looking from one to the other. He finally picked the Kane mat and went to bed.


 decisions decisions!
Hope the new meds kick in soon to ease your pain Ray


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning.
Alfie the dog has gone home, so it's just me and Lola again now - far easier on the legs!!
I had a lovely lunch with the family yesterday and then we all went back to a sister's house, so it was quite late when I got home.
It's good to catch up with them now and again. 
Hope everyone has a lovely - or at least bearable - Monday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ben02 said:


> We don’t expect you to read all that Karen


No, but if one waits long enough one of our more educated members will summarize for us!!! (hint, hint)


----------



## Ben02

Yvonne G said:


> No, but if one waits long enough one of our more educated members will summarize for us!!! (hint, hint)


That rules me out then


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> No, but if one waits long enough one of our more educated members will summarize for us!!! (hint, hint)


Yes, I've been waiting for a summary. But over time I can gradually catch up by reading comments. Not as good as a summary, but I think our summarizer was gone for a while?


----------



## JoesMum

Hello everyone. We went to a different reserve in the Camargue today; the marais de Vigueirat. We arrived as it opened and a guided tour of part of the reserve not generally open was about to depart. We went on it. Just us, a French lady and a guide who spoke little English. 

We did fine. My French is passable and the internet translated bird names from French to English and vice versa... The guide was really good and we saw and identified many things that we couldn’t have done without him.

One of several native European Pond Turtles



Cattle Egret looking for grasshoppers 



“Scarce Swallowtail” butterfly... they’re actually pretty common in this area



Bee-eater - they were catching dragonflies



Spoonbill - French name “Spatule” which makes me smile.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone. We went to a different reserve in the Camargue today; the marais de Vigueirat. We arrived as it opened and a guided tour of part of the reserve not generally open was about to depart. We went on it. Just us, a French lady and a guide who spoke little English.
> 
> We did fine. My French is passable and the internet translated bird names from French to English and vice versa... The guide was really good and we saw and identified many things that we couldn’t have done without him.
> 
> One of several native European Pond Turtles
> View attachment 278812
> 
> 
> Cattle Egret looking for grasshoppers
> View attachment 278813
> 
> 
> “Scarce Swallowtail” butterfly... they’re actually pretty common in this area
> View attachment 278814
> 
> 
> Bee-eater - they were catching dragonflies
> View attachment 278817
> 
> 
> Spoonbill - French name “Spatule” which makes me smile.
> View attachment 278818
> 
> 
> View attachment 278815
> 
> View attachment 278816



Looks like it was a great visit with lots to see. Nice pix


----------



## CarolM

Whahaha. I am scared of venturing into the dark side. 

It is DARK!!


Maro2Bear said:


> On the *Dark Side* of TFO - where there are OTHER issues, ppl, and photos! I know, shudder!


----------



## CarolM

Lol. Won't be me as I missed a good few posts and did not go back and read them all. I need a summary myself.


Yvonne G said:


> No, but if one waits long enough one of our more educated members will summarize for us!!! (hint, hint)


----------



## CarolM

Why would that rule you out? Are you not educated?


Ben02 said:


> That rules me out then


----------



## CarolM

Love the photos.


JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone. We went to a different reserve in the Camargue today; the marais de Vigueirat. We arrived as it opened and a guided tour of part of the reserve not generally open was about to depart. We went on it. Just us, a French lady and a guide who spoke little English.
> 
> We did fine. My French is passable and the internet translated bird names from French to English and vice versa... The guide was really good and we saw and identified many things that we couldn’t have done without him.
> 
> One of several native European Pond Turtles
> View attachment 278812
> 
> 
> Cattle Egret looking for grasshoppers
> View attachment 278813
> 
> 
> “Scarce Swallowtail” butterfly... they’re actually pretty common in this area
> View attachment 278814
> 
> 
> Bee-eater - they were catching dragonflies
> View attachment 278817
> 
> 
> Spoonbill - French name “Spatule” which makes me smile.
> View attachment 278818
> 
> 
> View attachment 278815
> 
> View attachment 278816


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Why would that rule you out? Are you not educated?



He’ll find out next Thursday [emoji6]


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Why would that rule you out? Are you not educated?


Yes but I’m not great at academic things, things that suit my interests like animals, I do really well in. I’ve been told that I’m good at problem solving when it comes to animals lol


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> He’ll find out next Thursday [emoji6]


We will see if those five years have taught me anything.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone. We went to a different reserve in the Camargue today; the marais de Vigueirat. We arrived as it opened and a guided tour of part of the reserve not generally open was about to depart. We went on it. Just us, a French lady and a guide who spoke little English.
> 
> We did fine. My French is passable and the internet translated bird names from French to English and vice versa... The guide was really good and we saw and identified many things that we couldn’t have done without him.
> 
> One of several native European Pond Turtles
> View attachment 278812
> 
> 
> Cattle Egret looking for grasshoppers
> View attachment 278813
> 
> 
> “Scarce Swallowtail” butterfly... they’re actually pretty common in this area
> View attachment 278814
> 
> 
> Bee-eater - they were catching dragonflies
> View attachment 278817
> 
> 
> Spoonbill - French name “Spatule” which makes me smile.
> View attachment 278818
> 
> 
> View attachment 278815
> 
> View attachment 278816


A wonderful variety of birds, certainly not something you see everyday


----------



## CarolM

[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]


JoesMum said:


> He’ll find out next Thursday [emoji6]


----------



## CarolM

Well from what I can see I would have to disagree. I think you are a very smart young man. And a summary is just writing down what you remember.


Ben02 said:


> Yes but I’m not great at academic things, things that suit my interests like animals, I do really well in. I’ve been told that I’m good at problem solving when it comes to animals lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew.....cut some grass today, strimmed and watered. We just shopped a bit for a few things...

It’s HOT out! Time to chill a bit.


----------



## CarolM

Go take a run through the sprinklers!


Maro2Bear said:


> Whew.....cut some grass today, strimmed and watered. We just shopped a bit for a few things...
> 
> It’s HOT out! Time to chill a bit.
> 
> View attachment 278823


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Go take a run through the sprinklers!



If that would work I’d do it, but it just gets hotter, more steamy, and wet shorts! Time for a siesta i think.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Check this out, 16 foot whale shark spotted over in Virginia.

https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2019...f-chincoteague/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Check this out, 16 foot whale shark spotted over in Virginia.
> 
> https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2019...f-chincoteague/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Wow... he was beautiful!!!

Somehow, this doesn’t seem inductive to napping [emoji12]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's been super busy around home, trying to get a couple more reptile enclosures put together so we can move the red lady bearded dragon and the spotted turtle hatchlings (x2) out of their temporary quarters. 

Quick pictures of the new hatchling spotted turtles. When they get settled in, they will get a new thread of their own.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Quick pictures of our new red lady bearded dragon... She's about 8 inches long (total length) and weighed 20 grams a couple days ago.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> No, but if one waits long enough one of our more educated members will summarize for us!!! (hint, hint)


Yes I've been awaiting patiently for Carol M to give her Monday summary.


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> Why would that rule you out? Are you not educated?


Remember that to a certain part of the world that if you don't publish a paper then their is no way you can be an expert. Academia are so special


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quick pictures of our new red lady bearded dragon... She's about 8 inches long (total length) and weighed 20 grams a couple days ago.
> View attachment 278830
> 
> View attachment 278831
> 
> View attachment 278832


She's so pretty. I love her turquoise spots. God dressed her up like a princess.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thank you.


Thank you for sharing it. It's really amazing to me what we can share with each other nowadays. I watched it on my cheap little smartphone. If I find it again on my laptop I'll enjoy it again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I hope lyrica works for you. Opo made his highness's decision so everything looks Rosie to me. I live with a different type of chronic pain then you but pain is pain. It sucks...old age is the best cure for that.


Thanks Cathie, I am hoping over time the pain at the end of my arm will subside.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I have used Lyrica. It is for nerve pain. I hope it works for you.


Thanks, I hope it works also. I think part of it is nerve pain. When I take my pain meds. I get partial relief. So I think I have problems with muscle or bone and also nerve. When my back had pinched nerves. Pain meds didn't help much.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone. We went to a different reserve in the Camargue today; the marais de Vigueirat. We arrived as it opened and a guided tour of part of the reserve not generally open was about to depart. We went on it. Just us, a French lady and a guide who spoke little English.
> 
> We did fine. My French is passable and the internet translated bird names from French to English and vice versa... The guide was really good and we saw and identified many things that we couldn’t have done without him.
> 
> One of several native European Pond Turtles
> View attachment 278812
> 
> 
> Cattle Egret looking for grasshoppers
> View attachment 278813
> 
> 
> “Scarce Swallowtail” butterfly... they’re actually pretty common in this area
> View attachment 278814
> 
> 
> Bee-eater - they were catching dragonflies
> View attachment 278817
> 
> 
> Spoonbill - French name “Spatule” which makes me smile.
> View attachment 278818
> 
> 
> View attachment 278815
> 
> View attachment 278816


Great pics! Are those horses wild? They look like they have a brand mark on them.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> It will be OK while they are small - but when they grow maybe you could add an eggstension!!



Ah, Lyn, you’re cracking me up!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quick pictures of our new red lady bearded dragon... She's about 8 inches long (total length) and weighed 20 grams a couple days ago.
> View attachment 278830
> 
> View attachment 278831
> 
> View attachment 278832



Awwwww..... I just luv luv luv her!!!
The turtles are cute too though [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> She's so pretty. I love her turquoise spots. God dressed her up like a princess.


Oh, thank you! The pictures don't do her justice. She's more red than the pictures show. 

The three turquoise dots will come off with her next shed. The breeder uses a nontoxic paint to help identify the beardies. 

Interestingly, as she gets older, she should develop some blue barring where some of the dark places are on her back.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Yes but I’m not great at academic things, things that suit my interests like animals, I do really well in. I’ve been told that I’m good at problem solving when it comes to animals lol


 "Do what you love!"


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Awwwww..... I just luv luv luv her!!!
> The turtles are cute too though [emoji23][emoji23]


Thank you!  Every time I look at her, I see more details in her markings. I'm going to lose SO much time, just looking at her and admiring her markings...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Why have I heard of Daytona?
> 
> Quick Google... speedway track. I have no interest in speedway and neither dies anyone I know, but somehow it’s lodged in my mind [emoji849]


Daytona Beach used to be a prime Spring Break destination. It's also known for Biker Week (think Harley Davidson) and the Daytona 500 every year. That, and THE reptile expo to go to is the one in Daytona Beach in August.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> If that would work I’d do it, but it just gets hotter, more steamy, and wet shorts! Time for a siesta i think.


I am sure that your wife would enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been super busy around home, trying to get a couple more reptile enclosures put together so we can move the red lady bearded dragon and the spotted turtle hatchlings (x2) out of their temporary quarters.
> 
> Quick pictures of the new hatchling spotted turtles. When they get settled in, they will get a new thread of their own.
> View attachment 278825
> 
> View attachment 278828
> 
> View attachment 278829


aaahhhhh, They are beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quick pictures of our new red lady bearded dragon... She's about 8 inches long (total length) and weighed 20 grams a couple days ago.
> View attachment 278830
> 
> View attachment 278831
> 
> View attachment 278832


oh Hello Lady in Red!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes I've been awaiting patiently for Carol M to give her Monday summary.


I need to catch up myself first.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well from what I can see I would have to disagree. I think you are a very smart young man. And a summary is just writing down what you remember.



I agree. He writes very well. Ben’s grasp of grammar is good.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been super busy around home, trying to get a couple more reptile enclosures put together so we can move the red lady bearded dragon and the spotted turtle hatchlings (x2) out of their temporary quarters.
> 
> Quick pictures of the new hatchling spotted turtles. When they get settled in, they will get a new thread of their own.
> View attachment 278825
> 
> View attachment 278828
> 
> View attachment 278829



Awwwww! [emoji7]


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quick pictures of our new red lady bearded dragon... She's about 8 inches long (total length) and weighed 20 grams a couple days ago.
> View attachment 278830
> 
> View attachment 278831
> 
> View attachment 278832



I love her too. No wonder you bought her!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I hope it works also. I think part of it is nerve pain. When I take my pain meds. I get partial relief. So I think I have problems with muscle or bone and also nerve. When my back had pinched nerves. Pain meds didn't help much.


If I remember correctly the Lyrica is to help settle nerves. I took it after my back fusion op. As I was having problems on my right side after the op and my issues were always on my left before.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Great pics! Are those horses wild? They look like they have a brand mark on them.



They’re not, but they may not be schooled for riding. They are used to graze the marshland in a particular way for conservation, but they’re also ridden by the French equivalent of cowboys (called gardiens).

The ranches (manades) keep the famous black cows of the Camargue for beef.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday All,
We are finally over Monday, so let the week begin. 
I love the new additions to the CDR, and I wanted to say that I already have a soft spot for a certain Lady in Red, but did not want to hurt two other little ones feelings. And I most definitely did not want to make a certain Dragon jealous. He may never talk to me again.
You can see that spring is around the corner as we are starting to have warmer days more often and my babies are getting to spend more time outside.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday All,
> We are finally over Monday, so let the week begin.
> I love the new additions to the CDR, and I wanted to say that I already have a soft spot for a certain Lady in Red, but did not want to hurt two other little ones feelings. And I most definitely did not want to make a certain Dragon jealous. He may never talk to me again.
> You can see that spring is around the corner as we are starting to have warmer days more often and my babies are getting to spend more time outside.
> View attachment 278846



Oh dear. If spring is around the corner for you that means * whispers * winter is on its way for the rest of us...

Happy Tuesday Carol and everyone else 

We have been organising things for next year. We have our big journey starting in January and I am planning to not be on my various social medias for a couple of months. Those of you wishing to see what we get up to... and it looks pretty amazing... will need Instagram. We have the account set up (not our regular ones) and ready to go.

Instagram needs EITHER an app on your phone or tablet OR an account at www.instagram.com which you can access through the web browser of your choice on a computer (and hopefully Yvonne’s kindle) You have been given fair warning... you have plenty of time to try get an account set up 

Another thought has come to mind... postage to South Africa... and it must be time to start the TORTOISE 2019 which @Moozillion so kindly co-ordinated last year and card exchange process again. To be fair, we have probably already missed last posting date for Christmas in Cape Town, but hopefully we won’t overshoot too much if we start soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Just been shopping and saw this for sale. Lizard repellent! Who wants to do that?!

Mosquitoes- yes. Ants - yes. But lizards and geckos eat the things you don’t want!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Just been shopping and saw this for sale. Lizard repellent! Who wants to do that?!
> 
> Mosquitoes- yes. Ants - yes. But lizards and geckos eat the things you don’t want!
> View attachment 278847


People are just scared of them I think which is sad...


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> People are just scared of them I think which is sad...



I must admit we awoke to find half a dragonfly on the floor of the bedroom yesterday; it wasn’t pretty. We knew the dragonfly was in there and thought it would leave of its own accord, The bedroom gecko that we haven’t ejected either must have had it in the night!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I must admit we awoke to find half a dragonfly on the floor of the bedroom yesterday; it wasn’t pretty. We knew the dragonfly was in there and thought it would leave of its own accord, The bedroom gecko that we haven’t ejected either must have had it in the night!


A nice crunchy snack. A few years ago we went to Rome and on one particular day we went to the coliseum. We were sitting outside it on a wall just enjoying the sights when something crawled over my foot. It was a brightly coloured lizard. I know now that it is called a “Italian wall lizard”, the locals must of thought I was mad for showing such interest in it, they treat them like pests.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 278848
> 
> A nice crunchy snack. A few years ago we went to Rome and on one particular day we went to the coliseum. We were sitting outside it on a wall just enjoying the sights when something crawled over my foot. It was a brightly coloured lizard. I know now that it is called a “Italian wall lizard”, the locals must of thought I was mad for showing such interest in it, they treat them like pests.



There’s a population of wall lizards on the UK South Coast. They aren’t native to the UK but arrived here on boats or lorries. Obviously they’re not protected in the same way as our native lizards are.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> There’s a population of wall lizards on the UK South Coast. They aren’t native to the UK but arrived here on boats or lorries. Obviously they’re not protected in the same way as our native lizards are.


I didn’t know that, I remember seeing a lizard in a forest near Devon, it looked too exotic to be a UK species but I didn’t think much of it. Perhaps it was one of those wall lizards.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 278848
> 
> A nice crunchy snack. A few years ago we went to Rome and on one particular day we went to the coliseum. We were sitting outside it on a wall just enjoying the sights when something crawled over my foot. It was a brightly coloured lizard. I know now that it is called a “Italian wall lizard”, the locals must of thought I was mad for showing such interest in it, they treat them like pests.


When I went to Malta witha friend many moons ago we were in an area with rocky shelves rather than a sandy beach and when we were lying in the sun the lizards would run over us. Took a bit of getting used to but they were harmless. We had to check our bags before we left so that we didn't take any back to the hotel.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just been shopping and saw this for sale. Lizard repellent! Who wants to do that?!
> 
> Mosquitoes- yes. Ants - yes. But lizards and geckos eat the things you don’t want!
> View attachment 278847


Sad that they aren't taught to cherish their garden wildlife


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday All,
> We are finally over Monday, so let the week begin.
> I love the new additions to the CDR, and I wanted to say that I already have a soft spot for a certain Lady in Red, but did not want to hurt two other little ones feelings. And I most definitely did not want to make a certain Dragon jealous. He may never talk to me again.
> You can see that spring is around the corner as we are starting to have warmer days more often and my babies are getting to spend more time outside.
> View attachment 278846


I'll second that!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quick pictures of our new red lady bearded dragon... She's about 8 inches long (total length) and weighed 20 grams a couple days ago.
> View attachment 278830
> 
> View attachment 278831
> 
> View attachment 278832


She and the turtles are lovely - you'll have lots of fun watching them settle in and grow.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon to you.
A bright day here so far with a dryish week to come.
It's dark by 9 pm now so the days are getting shorter and the trees are already losing their leaves, so autumn is in the way for us. 
I'm going to make my way to the local library to return some books so I'll see you all later.
Have a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon to you.
> A bright day here so far with a dryish week to come.
> It's dark by 9 pm now so the days are getting shorter and the trees are already losing their leaves, so autumn is in the way for us.
> I'm going to make my way to the local library to return some books so I'll see you all later.
> Have a good day!




Our leaves are falling in this neck of the woods too, but not from cold, but drought. Lots of thunderstorms zip through willy nilly, usually bypassing us. It’s been hot n dry, with only an occasional spritz. Temps again today in the 95f range. But, Winter is on it’s way, the other night sunset was BEFORE 8pm for the first time since last year. Darker mornings and evenings as winter slowly approaches.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> When I went to Malta witha friend many moons ago we were in an area with rocky shelves rather than a sandy beach and when we were lying in the sun the lizards would run over us. Took a bit of getting used to but they were harmless. We had to check our bags before we left so that we didn't take any back to the hotel.


Are you sure you didn’t bring one back home with you


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I didn’t know that, I remember seeing a lizard in a forest near Devon, it looked too exotic to be a UK species but I didn’t think much of it. Perhaps it was one of those wall lizards.



We have 3 native lizard species: Common Lizards, Slow Worms and the extremely rare Sand Lizards (that live, as it sounds, on sand dunes)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you!  Every time I look at her, I see more details in her markings. I'm going to lose SO much time, just looking at her and admiring her markings...



That doesn’t sound like your loosing to me.. good personal time is hard to come by!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday All,
> We are finally over Monday, so let the week begin.
> I love the new additions to the CDR, and I wanted to say that I already have a soft spot for a certain Lady in Red, but did not want to hurt two other little ones feelings. And I most definitely did not want to make a certain Dragon jealous. He may never talk to me again.
> You can see that spring is around the corner as we are starting to have warmer days more often and my babies are getting to spend more time outside.
> View attachment 278846



Wow Carol, I never knew we had so much in common [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

*Interesting Factoid: *San Francisco Airport will as of today stop selling bottled water (in plastic containers) in an effort to cut down on waste by 2021. Reportedly, SFO sells about 10,000 plastic bottles of water PER DAY! wow... They are installing hydration stations to encourage folks to use and refill their own reusable bottles. Travelers be ware.

*News clip *- San Francisco International Airport is rolling out a *ban* to end the sale of plastic *water bottles* at its convenience stores, restaurants and vending machines. The *ban*, which begins on Tuesday, is part of the airport's latest effort to become the world's first zero-waste airport by 2021


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> When I went to Malta witha friend many moons ago we were in an area with rocky shelves rather than a sandy beach and when we were lying in the sun the lizards would run over us. Took a bit of getting used to but they were harmless. We had to check our bags before we left so that we didn't take any back to the hotel.


Lizards  RUNNING OVER YOU??!?!?? HAHAHA!!! I love lizards, too, but THAT would have taken some getting used to!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> *Interesting Factoid: *San Francisco Airport will as of today stop selling bottled water (in plastic containers) in an effort to cut down on waste by 2021. Reportedly, SFO sells about 10,000 plastic bottles of water PER DAY! wow... They are installing hydration stations to encourage folks to use and refill their own reusable bottles. Travelers be ware.
> 
> *News clip *- San Francisco International Airport is rolling out a *ban* to end the sale of plastic *water bottles* at its convenience stores, restaurants and vending machines. The *ban*, which begins on Tuesday, is part of the airport's latest effort to become the world's first zero-waste airport by 2021


HOORAAAAYYYYY!!!!! 
WOWIE-ZOWIE!!!!!!
WAY TO GO, SAN FRANCISCO!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> *Interesting Factoid: *San Francisco Airport will as of today stop selling bottled water (in plastic containers) in an effort to cut down on waste by 2021. Reportedly, SFO sells about 10,000 plastic bottles of water PER DAY! wow... They are installing hydration stations to encourage folks to use and refill their own reusable bottles. Travelers be ware.
> 
> *News clip *- San Francisco International Airport is rolling out a *ban* to end the sale of plastic *water bottles* at its convenience stores, restaurants and vending machines. The *ban*, which begins on Tuesday, is part of the airport's latest effort to become the world's first zero-waste airport by 2021



Wow!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. If spring is around the corner for you that means * whispers * winter is on its way for the rest of us...
> 
> Happy Tuesday Carol and everyone else
> 
> We have been organising things for next year. We have our big journey starting in January and I am planning to not be on my various social medias for a couple of months. Those of you wishing to see what we get up to... and it looks pretty amazing... will need Instagram. We have the account set up (not our regular ones) and ready to go.
> 
> Instagram needs EITHER an app on your phone or tablet OR an account at www.instagram.com which you can access through the web browser of your choice on a computer (and hopefully Yvonne’s kindle) You have been given fair warning... you have plenty of time to try get an account set up
> 
> Another thought has come to mind... postage to South Africa... and it must be time to start the TORTOISE 2019 which @Moozillion so kindly co-ordinated last year and card exchange process again. To be fair, we have probably already missed last posting date for Christmas in Cape Town, but hopefully we won’t overshoot too much if we start soon!



What’s the Instagram account, Linda? Was it a trip to Australia or New Zealand? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 278848
> 
> A nice crunchy snack. A few years ago we went to Rome and on one particular day we went to the coliseum. We were sitting outside it on a wall just enjoying the sights when something crawled over my foot. It was a brightly coloured lizard. I know now that it is called a “Italian wall lizard”, the locals must of thought I was mad for showing such interest in it, they treat them like pests.



Ah, lucky you! Saw tons of them basking in the sun in Rome, but none got very close.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> There’s a population of wall lizards on the UK South Coast. They aren’t native to the UK but arrived here on boats or lorries. Obviously they’re not protected in the same way as our native lizards are.



Those darn immigrants! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23] (I know, I know, naughty step, here I come...)


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, I am hoping over time the pain at the end of my arm will subside.


Did you ever try the mirror trick? I'm interested in knowing if you can fool your brain like that.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Sad that they aren't taught to cherish their garden wildlife



I know. Producers of such products just have to scale back.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moozillion said:


> HOORAAAAYYYYY!!!!!
> WOWIE-ZOWIE!!!!!!
> WAY TO GO, SAN FRANCISCO!!!!!!



Yes, 10k per day just in plastic bottles!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> *Interesting Factoid: *San Francisco Airport will as of today stop selling bottled water (in plastic containers) in an effort to cut down on waste by 2021. Reportedly, SFO sells about 10,000 plastic bottles of water PER DAY! wow... They are installing hydration stations to encourage folks to use and refill their own reusable bottles. Travelers be ware.
> 
> *News clip *- San Francisco International Airport is rolling out a *ban* to end the sale of plastic *water bottles* at its convenience stores, restaurants and vending machines. The *ban*, which begins on Tuesday, is part of the airport's latest effort to become the world's first zero-waste airport by 2021



Water good idea! I’d drink to it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Water good idea! I’d drink to it.



Hey! It’s time to update your Location!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I was having coffee in the backyard and got run over by a gang of black squirrels. They stole my almond cookies and then escaped using electric wires. Total nut jobs! Is that a normal sight for North America or is it just Ottawa? I have a break in my freelance work, so it’s a housework day.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey! It’s time to update your Location!



I’m sure the FSB knows where to find me. Gulp. 
[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] 
(Will do now.[emoji23])


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I was having coffee in the backyard and got run over by a gang of black squirrels. They stole my almond cookies and then escaped using electric wires. Total nut jobs! Is that a normal sight for North America or is it just Ottawa? I have a break in my freelance work, so it’s a housework day.



I visited Ottawa a few years back, the parks were FULL of black squirrels. Id say 2 out of 3 squirrels were nice shiny black. Here i only spot one now n then. Very nutty.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> I’m sure the FSB knows where to find me. Gulp.
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> (Will do now.[emoji23])



Already reported and tapped.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I visited Ottawa a few years back, the parks were FULL of black squirrels. Id say 2 out of 3 squirrels were nice shiny black. Here i only spot one now n then. Very nutty.


I know! They're so many, can't make heads or tails out of it... Now I get excited when I see a regular one.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> What’s the Instagram account, Linda? Was it a trip to Australia or New Zealand? Looking forward to it!



Nearer the time, I’ll ensure it’s available to those that need it. I’ve messaged it to you now


----------



## Kristoff

Gotta run. Have a good day/night, roommates!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> I love her too. No wonder you bought her!


The breeder kept her as a holdback for a few weeks "to keep an eye on her" to see how her color and markings would develop. When we discussed wanting to breed Indominus (visual hypo trans Witblits) with the breeder, she recommended the little red lady, who has the right breeding to produce healthy baby dragons with our guy... Possibly as soon as next year, since the red lady comes from a line of females that tend to mature earlier than most.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> aaahhhhh, They are beautiful.


Thank you! They are so tiny, but not as tiny in carapace length and width as the mud turtles started out. The spotted turtle hatchlings are flatter in shape, vs. the muds at that age and size. The muds definitely had/have bigger mouths!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday All,
> We are finally over Monday, so let the week begin.
> I love the new additions to the CDR, and I wanted to say that I already have a soft spot for a certain Lady in Red, but did not want to hurt two other little ones feelings. And I most definitely did not want to make a certain Dragon jealous. He may never talk to me again.
> You can see that spring is around the corner as we are starting to have warmer days more often and my babies are getting to spend more time outside.
> View attachment 278846


Hopefully Indy (Indominus) will develop a great affinity for a certain Lady in Red... When she's old enough, that is. 

It will probably be several months before we introduce them in person. Otherwise... Australia is a lizard-eat-lizard world, and we don't want him deciding she's an entree.

We want a female Zero (white, no visual pattern / markings) to breed, as well. The breeder won't have any that are safely compatible with Indy's genetics until next spring or early summer. So we may be adding a little white lady dragon next year.


----------



## Ben02

Come on Selma you can do it, almost at the 400 gram mark


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hopefully Indy (Indominus) will develop a great affinity for a certain Lady in Red... When she's old enough, that is.
> 
> It will probably be several months before we introduce them in person. Otherwise... Australia is a lizard-eat-lizard world, and we don't want him deciding she's an entree.
> 
> We want a female Zero (white, no visual pattern / markings) to breed, as well. The breeder won't have any that are safely compatible with Indy's genetics until next spring or early summer. So we may be adding a little white lady dragon next year.



Soooo, when you breed and get baby dragons, do you sell or are you developing your own Magic Kingdom with a glutton of dragons? Keep the pix coming.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> *Interesting Factoid: *San Francisco Airport will as of today stop selling bottled water (in plastic containers) in an effort to cut down on waste by 2021. Reportedly, SFO sells about 10,000 plastic bottles of water PER DAY! wow... They are installing hydration stations to encourage folks to use and refill their own reusable bottles. Travelers be ware.
> 
> *News clip *- San Francisco International Airport is rolling out a *ban* to end the sale of plastic *water bottles* at its convenience stores, restaurants and vending machines. The *ban*, which begins on Tuesday, is part of the airport's latest effort to become the world's first zero-waste airport by 2021


I hope many others worldwide will follow suit.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I know. Producers of such products just have to scale back.


They should at least monitor the situation!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Soooo, when you breed and get baby dragons, do you sell or are you developing your own Magic Kingdom with a glutton of dragons? Keep the pix coming.


We will become a small scale, family-owned/operated breeder of bearded dragons. The young biped who conspired with me to get our first bearded dragon last year knows what he wants to produce, and we choosing dragons accordingly. He's had the name of the future business determined for quite some time now, as well as the CEO (company president). I'm almost surprised he hasn't asked to become a LLC for his upcoming birthday. Maybe he's holding off until Christmas...  

It will be interesting to see what the first generation of offspring look like, but there will not be any visual Witblits or Zeros until the second generation.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> *Interesting Factoid: *San Francisco Airport will as of today stop selling bottled water (in plastic containers) in an effort to cut down on waste by 2021. Reportedly, SFO sells about 10,000 plastic bottles of water PER DAY! wow... They are installing hydration stations to encourage folks to use and refill their own reusable bottles. Travelers be ware.
> 
> *News clip *- San Francisco International Airport is rolling out a *ban* to end the sale of plastic *water bottles* at its convenience stores, restaurants and vending machines. The *ban*, which begins on Tuesday, is part of the airport's latest effort to become the world's first zero-waste airport by 2021


I loved that news story. It shows lots more people are really wanting to actually help our planet. Krogers is going to phase out the grocery bags too. Time to buy reusable water bottles and shopping bags or baskets. (If you haven't already.)


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I was having coffee in the backyard and got run over by a gang of black squirrels. They stole my almond cookies and then escaped using electric wires. Total nut jobs! Is that a normal sight for North America or is it just Ottawa? I have a break in my freelance work, so it’s a housework day.


It's actually normal squirrel stuff. The little theives...there's a whole market out there for squirrel proofing bird feeders etc...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I need to catch up myself first.


We're most certainly not going to catch up... I have to stop when my phone dies or my eyes can't see anymore. We'll see it when you are able.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh no Ellie Mae...

Computer systems in 23 Texas towns have been hacked and held for ransom in a coordinated cyberattack. Officials say they are racing to bring systems back online.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> It's actually normal squirrel stuff. The little theives...there's a whole market out there for squirrel proofing bird feeders etc...



Which is why I bought these US squirrel proof feeders. They even make dishwashable wasp and bee-proof hummingbird feeders!
https://roam-wild.com/collections/pestoff-feeders


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Which is why I bought these US squirrel proof feeders. They even make dishwashable wasp and bee-proof hummingbird feeders!
> https://roam-wild.com/collections/pestoff-feeders



Hummer feeders look good. I could use a few that keep the darn ants away.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Which is why I bought these US squirrel proof feeders. They even make dishwashable wasp and bee-proof hummingbird feeders!
> https://roam-wild.com/collections/pestoff-feeders


Too funny...little gymnasiums for the critters.


----------



## EllieMay

Moozillion said:


> Lizards  RUNNING OVER YOU??!?!?? HAHAHA!!! I love lizards, too, but THAT would have taken some getting used to!!!



I have a picture from my honeymoon in Bora Bora with one of the native island residents using my shirt as a pathway... I’ll have to search it out on the desktop... I remember he was a little thing and not scared of me at all!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Nearer the time, I’ll ensure it’s available to those that need it. I’ve messaged it to you now


I signed up but it wouldn't allow "Yvonne G" or "Yvonne" or "EvenGomer". So I had to choose a username that I'll never in a million years remember. If you recognize me, please let me know what my new username is, as I forgot to write it down.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I was having coffee in the backyard and got run over by a gang of black squirrels. They stole my almond cookies and then escaped using electric wires. Total nut jobs! Is that a normal sight for North America or is it just Ottawa? I have a break in my freelance work, so it’s a housework day.



Black squirrels?? Not so normal here. We have a few, but true blacks are rare!! Need a picture)


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! I just went to instagram and my friend Google pulled up an account that I must've made a lot time ago. It says I'm Even Gomer or @gomereven. Hm-m-m. Now I wonder what the one I made today is.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hopefully Indy (Indominus) will develop a great affinity for a certain Lady in Red... When she's old enough, that is.
> 
> It will probably be several months before we introduce them in person. Otherwise... Australia is a lizard-eat-lizard world, and we don't want him deciding she's an entree.
> 
> We want a female Zero (white, no visual pattern / markings) to breed, as well. The breeder won't have any that are safely compatible with Indy's genetics until next spring or early summer. So we may be adding a little white lady dragon next year.



How exciting!!! I dont believe I’ve ever seen/saw a white dragon... I’m googling now!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, folks. . . that's it for me today. Hope to talk to you all again tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh no Ellie Mae...
> 
> Computer systems in 23 Texas towns have been hacked and held for ransom in a coordinated cyberattack. Officials say they are racing to bring systems back online.



I received an alert from by bank about a cyber incident but I’m assured that my information has not been shared and arrests have been made.. Hope this covers it!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! I just went to instagram and my friend Google pulled up an account that I must've made a lot time ago. It says I'm Even Gomer or @gomereven. Hm-m-m. Now I wonder what the one I made today is.



LOL!!!! I have never had an Instagram account though I’m guilty of forgetting many other things.. I figured I would make my daughter follow so I could see the travels


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I signed up but it wouldn't allow "Yvonne G" or "Yvonne" or "EvenGomer". So I had to choose a username that I'll never in a million years remember. If you recognize me, please let me know what my new username is, as I forgot to write it down.



Done [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I received an alert from by bank about a cyber incident but I’m assured that my information has not been shared and arrests have been made.. Hope this covers it!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Oh dear. It happens all too often. We had to get new cards last time it happened. Inconvenient, but no money lost thank goodness


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 278848
> 
> A nice crunchy snack. A few years ago we went to Rome and on one particular day we went to the coliseum. We were sitting outside it on a wall just enjoying the sights when something crawled over my foot. It was a brightly coloured lizard. I know now that it is called a “Italian wall lizard”, the locals must of thought I was mad for showing such interest in it, they treat them like pests.


"One man's junk is another man's treasure" and in this case it would be "one man's pest is another man's wonder!!"


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have 3 native lizard species: Common Lizards, Slow Worms and the extremely rare Sand Lizards (that live, as it sounds, on sand dunes)


You guys have Sand Dunes?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wow Carol, I never knew we had so much in common [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *Interesting Factoid: *San Francisco Airport will as of today stop selling bottled water (in plastic containers) in an effort to cut down on waste by 2021. Reportedly, SFO sells about 10,000 plastic bottles of water PER DAY! wow... They are installing hydration stations to encourage folks to use and refill their own reusable bottles. Travelers be ware.
> 
> *News clip *- San Francisco International Airport is rolling out a *ban* to end the sale of plastic *water bottles* at its convenience stores, restaurants and vending machines. The *ban*, which begins on Tuesday, is part of the airport's latest effort to become the world's first zero-waste airport by 2021


Nice to know.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Those darn immigrants! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23] (I know, I know, naughty step, here I come...)


Are you referring to the human variety or the lizards?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I was having coffee in the backyard and got run over by a gang of black squirrels. They stole my almond cookies and then escaped using electric wires. Total nut jobs! Is that a normal sight for North America or is it just Ottawa? I have a break in my freelance work, so it’s a housework day.


Do you think that they have been taking lessons from the Meerkats and the Ghost Shrimp?


----------



## CarolM

o


Pastel Tortie said:


> The breeder kept her as a holdback for a few weeks "to keep an eye on her" to see how her color and markings would develop. When we discussed wanting to breed Indominus (visual hypo trans Witblits) with the breeder, she recommended the little red lady, who has the right breeding to produce healthy baby dragons with our guy... Possibly as soon as next year, since the red lady comes from a line of females that tend to mature earlier than most.


oohhh exciting!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! They are so tiny, but not as tiny in carapace length and width as the mud turtles started out. The spotted turtle hatchlings are flatter in shape, vs. the muds at that age and size. The muds definitely had/have bigger mouths!


What size to they grow up to be? Are they small or large?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hopefully Indy (Indominus) will develop a great affinity for a certain Lady in Red... When she's old enough, that is.
> 
> It will probably be several months before we introduce them in person. Otherwise... Australia is a lizard-eat-lizard world, and we don't want him deciding she's an entree.
> 
> We want a female Zero (white, no visual pattern / markings) to breed, as well. The breeder won't have any that are safely compatible with Indy's genetics until next spring or early summer. So we may be adding a little white lady dragon next year.


Oh I am so very jealous. When my baby torts outgrow their indoor enclosure and hopefully I have no new babies, I want to try either getting a small turtle or a dragon of my own.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Come on Selma you can do it, almost at the 400 gram mark


Just give her some food, that should push her over the 400g mark.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! I just went to instagram and my friend Google pulled up an account that I must've made a lot time ago. It says I'm Even Gomer or @gomereven. Hm-m-m. Now I wonder what the one I made today is.


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,
Some interesting posts today, what with lizards playing stowaway, and running over tourists (I mean what is this world coming to when the locals treat their tourists like they are common road ways? Tut tut tut). And dragons in the making - making roommates in South Africa jealous! And then there is the horror of our regular bird and postcard updater leaving us for 8 weeks in the near future. I am not sure if I can survive not not seeing a certain person post a post on a daily basis. OH the withdrawal symptoms will be horrible.

It is Hump day today, and I was wishing a colleague of mine a good one, and he asked me what that meant, so I of course told him that it was referring to a Wednesday being the middle of the week and therefore it was a hump that need to be gotten over to get to Thursday, I paused and then told him that of course there could be another meaning to it, if he wanted to think like that. whereby he then told me that in his community that was referred to as a pineapple evening. You guys can read that however you like, because that is all I am going to share with you.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You guys have Sand Dunes?



Doesn’t everyone? On the coast where the wind and weather rearrange the sands the dunes form and vegetation starts to grow.

They’re not massive like in the sahara, but they’re dunes nonetheless


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Are you referring to the human variety or the lizards?



It’s a sore point in the UK. The Brexit vote to leave the EU was triggered by a section of our population who felt there were too many immigrants. The reality being that the migrants they feared weren’t from the EU and Brexit wasn’t going to change that. I didn’t vote for Brexit. (End of political commentary before I get told off)

Lena was being very topical with her joke [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Do you think that they have been taking lessons from the Meerkats and the Ghost Shrimp?



Quite possibly! Let’s hope the wool spider, if she exists, can keep them distracted. I am sure she can knit plenty of challenges for them!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> Some interesting posts today, what with lizards playing stowaway, and running over tourists (I mean what is this world coming to when the locals treat their tourists like they are common road ways? Tut tut tut). And dragons in the making - making roommates in South Africa jealous! And then there is the horror of our regular bird and postcard updater leaving us for 8 weeks in the near future. I am not sure if I can survive not not seeing a certain person post a post on a daily basis. OH the withdrawal symptoms will be horrible.
> 
> It is Hump day today, and I was wishing a colleague of mine a good one, and he asked me what that meant, so I of course told him that it was referring to a Wednesday being the middle of the week and therefore it was a hump that need to be gotten over to get to Thursday, I paused and then told him that of course there could be another meaning to it, if he wanted to think like that. whereby he then told me that in his community that was referred to as a pineapple evening. You guys can read that however you like, because that is all I am going to share with you.
> View attachment 278921
> View attachment 278922



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and happy Wednesday everyone [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Doesn’t everyone? On the coast where the wind and weather rearrange the sands the dunes form and vegetation starts to grow.
> 
> They’re not massive like in the sahara, but they’re dunes nonetheless


I just did not think that with all the rain you guys get that a dune would have a chance to form. Ha, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Quite possibly! Let’s hope the wool spider, if she exists, can keep them distracted. I am sure she can knit plenty of challenges for them!


Maybe she (if she exists) can knit some handcuffs so that we can detain them and put them somewhere where they will do no harm!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I just did not think that with all the rain you guys get that a dune would have a chance to form. Ha, you learn something new everyday.



I’m pretty sure sand dunes can be wetted down too! We have small sand dunes as well here on our coastline. In fact the various environmental depts encourage sand dune “growth” by planting various marsh grasses to help the sand stick and build up. It’s our first line of coastal defense and protection from major storms.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey.... havent heard from @Ray--Opo ! Hope things are well down in humid Florida!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Just give her some food, that should push her over the 400g mark.



Or weigh him/her before he/she poops! [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yet another hot, humid day forecast for our region, just slightly cooler than yesterday. Plenty of scatterred thunderstorms in our greater Washington DC area, with major damage, hail, strong winds, inches of rain. The storms were heard here, but they moved judt south of us = no rain.

Got out kayaking early this morning. Seems like all the wildlife are still on Summer Holidays, just a few delinquent Blue Herons.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m pretty sure sand dunes can be wetted down too! We have small sand dunes as well here on our coastline. In fact the various environmental depts encourage sand dune “growth” by planting various marsh grasses to help the sand stick and build up. It’s our first line of coastal defense and protection from major storms.



Here’s a nice Maryland National Park info page on the Sand Dunes over on Assateague Island. Quite informative, with pix too.

https://npplan.com/parks-by-state/m...nd-national-seashore-life-of-the-dunes-trail/


----------



## JoesMum

We just had the most stunning sunset ever. No filters - just my iPhone


----------



## JoesMum

And from earlier


----------



## xMario

Today I hiked 22km (13,6 miles) with friends in the beautiful Schwarzwald!


----------



## JoesMum

xMario said:


> Today I hiked 22km (13,6 miles) with friends in the beautiful Schwarzwald!
> View attachment 278964
> View attachment 278965
> View attachment 278966



Oops thought you were Mark.

Lovely pics by the way! It’s a lovely area of Germany


----------



## JoesMum

Welcome to the CDR @xMario.

We may have already welcomed you to this international bunch of tortoise-related friends.

I’m Linda. I live in the UK, but am currently holidaying in southern France


----------



## xMario

JoesMum said:


> Welcome to the CDR @xMario.
> 
> We may have already welcomed you to this international bunch of tortoise-related friends.
> 
> I’m Linda. I live in the UK, but am currently holidaying in southern France



Hello[emoji846] 
I heard only good things from southern france! Enjoy ur stay. [emoji106]


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I loved that news story. It shows lots more people are really wanting to actually help our planet. Krogers is going to phase out the grocery bags too. Time to buy reusable water bottles and shopping bags or baskets. (If you haven't already.)


Yes it is but for every small step forward there's a massive one back


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You guys have Sand Dunes?


We certainly do, In fact there are some at a place called Merthyr Mawr about 30 miles from me where some of Lawrence of Arabia was filmed.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We just had the most stunning sunset ever. No filters - just my iPhone
> View attachment 278957


Wow that is stunning!!


----------



## Lyn W

xMario said:


> Today I hiked 22km (13,6 miles) with friends in the beautiful Schwarzwald!
> View attachment 278964
> View attachment 278965
> View attachment 278966


Well worth the walk it's beautiful
Is Schwarzwald the Black Forest?


----------



## xMario

Lyn W said:


> Well worth the walk it's beautiful
> Is Schwarzwald the Black Forest?


Yup [emoji846][emoji106]


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all
Mid week already and the start of the new school year is getting closer!!!
All the more reason to enjoy the short time that's left.

I hope all goes well for your results tomorrow @Ben02 - I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is but for every small step forward there's a massive one back


I finally saw that news story today and I watch every morning news story. I've got several t shirts I'm going to use to replace plastic grocery bags. We're gaining in numbers even with the youngsters.


----------



## Cathie G

xMario said:


> Today I hiked 22km (13,6 miles) with friends in the beautiful Schwarzwald!
> View attachment 278964
> View attachment 278965
> View attachment 278966


I have to admit...I do remember xMario and the really wonderful support I got when I needed it. Hello.


----------



## xMario

Cathie G said:


> I have to admit...I do remember xMario and the really wonderful support I got when I needed it. Hello.


[emoji2321][emoji16]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yipes! I just went to instagram and my friend Google pulled up an account that I must've made a lot time ago. It says I'm Even Gomer or @gomereven. Hm-m-m. Now I wonder what the one I made today is.


You are as bad as me...I write it down but then I can't find the paper I wrote it on.


----------



## jsheffield

This gave me a giggle....

J


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> Some interesting posts today, what with lizards playing stowaway, and running over tourists (I mean what is this world coming to when the locals treat their tourists like they are common road ways? Tut tut tut). And dragons in the making - making roommates in South Africa jealous! And then there is the horror of our regular bird and postcard updater leaving us for 8 weeks in the near future. I am not sure if I can survive not not seeing a certain person post a post on a daily basis. OH the withdrawal symptoms will be horrible.
> 
> It is Hump day today, and I was wishing a colleague of mine a good one, and he asked me what that meant, so I of course told him that it was referring to a Wednesday being the middle of the week and therefore it was a hump that need to be gotten over to get to Thursday, I paused and then told him that of course there could be another meaning to it, if he wanted to think like that. whereby he then told me that in his community that was referred to as a pineapple evening. You guys can read that however you like, because that is all I am going to share with you.
> View attachment 278921
> View attachment 278922


Did he get injured falling on the floor and laughing out loud?..


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And from earlier
> View attachment 278958


I love that picture.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> And from earlier
> View attachment 278958



Great pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

One thing about Summer - fresh garden tomatoes. A guy where I kayaked this morning has a small stand where he sells his extras.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> One thing about Summer - fresh garden tomatoes. A guy where I kayaked this morning has a small stand where he sells his extras.
> 
> View attachment 278976


And fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Bee62

Only a little sign that I am still alive...... 

THE ROSE- Bette Midler


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have a picture from my honeymoon in Bora Bora with one of the native island residents using my shirt as a pathway... I’ll have to search it out on the desktop... I remember he was a little thing and not scared of me at all!


I love the little anoles native to Florida. They'll actually take up residence in a bird cage with vegetarian birds like parakeets or finches.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey guys ive always wondered what this thread is about


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Anyone care to explain ? lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

From what i walked into.. it looks like a karaoke bar haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nice job Bee!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Anyone care to explain ? lol


Oh boy!!! New 'meat' to harass!!! Welcome to the Cold, Dark Room. Watch out for the meercats, and feel free to place a drink order with the one legged pirate. Be careful of the wool spider up there in the corner (if she exists), but don't worry about the snow leopard, as she only eats carrots. If it's too dark in here to suit you you can tickle a jellyfish to make him glow.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys ive always wondered what this thread is about


This thread is more like a chat. You can talk about everything and nothings  ( within the forum rules ). 
But be careful: We are all living in the Cold Dark Room ( it is cold and dark here and we have many corners for everyone ) where armadillos are seats and coffee tables, yellyfish light the dark a little bit when you poke them with a stick and don`t step on a hedgehog. We have a snow leopard that only eats carrots and two penguins. Be cautious of the woolspider ( if she exists ) and the leprechaun. The one legged pirate may serve you a drink of your choice. Sit down on an armadillo and talk with us what`s going on in your corner of the world or whatever you want.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice job Bee!


Thank you !!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for the song, sabine. I'll listen to it later when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> From what i walked into.. it looks like a karaoke bar haha


Sometimes it is.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the song, sabine. I'll listen to it later when I'm on the computer.


My pleasure ! I hope you like it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> Oh boy!!! New 'meat' to harass!!! Welcome to the Cold, Dark Room. Watch out for the meercats, and feel free to place a drink order with the one legged pirate. Be careful of the wool spider up there in the corner (if she exists), but don't worry about the snow leopard, as she only eats carrots. If it's too dark in here to suit you you can tickle a jellyfish to make him glow.


Yvonne i think you ordered more than drinks haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> This thread is more like a chat. You can talk about everything and nothings  ( within the forum rules ).
> But be careful: We are all living in the Cold Dark Room ( it is cold and dark here and we have many corners for everyone ) where armadillos are seats and coffee tables, yellyfish light the dark a little bit when you poke them with a stick and don`t step on a hedgehog. We have a snow leopard that only eats carrots and two penguins. Be cautious of the woolspider ( if she exists ) and the leprechaun. The one legged pirate may serve you a drink of your choice. Sit down on an armadillo and talk with us what`s going on in your corner of the world or whatever you want.


I guess you ordered the same as yvonne


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I think that wooly spider just moved


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Anyone care to explain ? lol


Well... it's a deep subject...but hello...and welcome! hehehe...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thank you! Im glad to be here... i think lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Has anybody seen friday? Ive been looking for it all week


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Has anybody seen friday? Ive been looking for it all week


A manual for searching ..... Maybe you`ll find friday after reading.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Very deep.. thank god i can swim


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Where did you get that??? I wrote that!!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Only a little sign that I am still alive......
> 
> THE ROSE- Bette Midler
> 
> View attachment 278978


I've always liked that song. I actually got to view it with the short cut on my phone. I like your version best. I could hear the words loud and clear for once.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

While i was looking at the wooly spider and carrot eating snow leopard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Any zac brown band fans in the house? Im gowing to see them aug 31 at fenway park  for the 3rd time


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I've always liked that song. I actually got to view it with the short cut on my phone. I like your version best. I could hear the words loud and clear for once.


Thank you very much Cathie. I "discovered" the song a few weeks ago. I didn`t know it before but when I`ve heard it, it touched my heart and I want to sing it. When I`ve heard the original version of Bette Midler I really was disappointed. I wanted to sing it better with more emotions like she does.
I am very glad you like my version.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> A manual for searching ..... Maybe you`ll find friday after reading.


I did a screen shot on that one. I'll probably send it to both of my sons...


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where did you get that??? I wrote that!!


Thanks to the www


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok bee.. i want u to learn some zac brown songs and sing it lol


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I did a screen shot on that one. I'll probably send it to both of my sons...


Wow ! Do they need such an advice ?


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok bee.. i want u to learn some zac brown songs and sing it lol


Yes, please ! I will wait for your performance.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont sing! Only when i get drunk haha


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont sing! Only when i get drunk haha


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Cathie. I "discovered" the song a few weeks ago. I didn`t know it before but when I`ve heard it, it touched my heart and I want to sing it. When I`ve heard the original version of Bette Midler I really was disappointed. I wanted to sing it better with more emotions like she does.
> I am very glad you like my version.


For the first time I was able to actually listen to the words. I also can't wait for Friday even though I want time to slow down a bit. I will get a brand spanking new clothes washer and I'd still rather see time slow down.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i dont want your ears to bleed


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> For the first time I was able to actually listen to the words. I also can't wait for Friday even though I want time to slow down a bit. I will get a brand spanking new clothes washer and I'd still rather see time slow down.


I should probably want time to slow down tooo! Ok ok just make everyday friday


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should probably want time to slow down tooo! Ok ok just make everyday friday


Amen.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows the weather where you ladies at?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and happy Wednesday everyone [emoji4]



Good evening and happy Wednesday!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> For the first time I was able to actually listen to the words. I also can't wait for Friday even though I want time to slow down a bit. I will get a brand spanking new clothes washer and I'd still rather see time slow down.


I`ve got a new clothes washer one year ago and every time I`m using it I am happy because it is so easy to operate with.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And i dont want your ears to bleed


No, I don`t think my ears will bleed when you sing.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Do they need such an advice ?


No just a little reminder. Cause they are middle age working people "married with children"...


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows the weather where you ladies at?


At this moment it is night in Germany and a little bit cold: 9,5 C . I am happy that my central heating is working. But tomorrow it will be warm and sunny, Maybe we get 26 C. That`ll be nice.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And from earlier
> View attachment 278958



Luv this


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is but for every small step forward there's a massive one back



Well that’s just horrible:-(


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good evening and happy Wednesday!


Good evening Heather ! Nice to see you not


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh boy.. heres trouble


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I mean hi elliemay lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Celsius sucks now i have to google to f


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> No just a little reminder. Cause they are middle age working people "married with children"...


Often people are searching for luck but cannot see the luck that they have every day, living in peace and freedom with enough to eat and to drink, healthy and not poor. What are these people searching for ???


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Only a little sign that I am still alive......
> 
> THE ROSE- Bette Midler
> 
> View attachment 278978



Oh Sabine, I know that song By Conway Twitter!! I love it. My father sang with him when I was very small and he has a voice that just soothes. You do this song very well!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im jk i think the sates are


Bee62 said:


> Often people are searching for luck but cannot see the luck that they have every day, living in peace and freedom with enough to eat and to drink, healthy and not poor. What are these people searching for ???


friday?


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh boy.. heres trouble


No, no trouble. It is so dark in here that we say: Nice to see you not .  But we mean: Nice to see you !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Oh Sabine, I know that song By Conway Twitter!! I love it. My father sang with him when I was very small and he has a voice that just soothes. You do this song very well!!!


I am glad you know and you like the song.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Any zac brown band fans in the house? Im gowing to see them aug 31 at fenway park  for the 3rd time



I’m deep in the country)) i love the music but dont care for the concerts any more due to the amazingly stupid crowds of people. Guess that makes me a little judgmental??


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im jk i think the sates are
> 
> friday?


 Yes, friday makes lucky


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I`ve got a new clothes washer one year ago and every time I`m using it I am happy because it is so easy to operate with.


It will be nice. I've had to carry laundry to a laundry mat for 2 weeks now. I'm the same size as most 12 year olds but...I still would rather see time slow down and just enjoy every day and whatever it brings. Friday I'll do laundry. Day after tomorrow...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

H


EllieMay said:


> I’m deep in the country)) i love the music but dont care for the concerts any more due to the amazingly stupid crowds of people. Guess that makes me a little judgmental??


hmmm im going sonthat m


EllieMay said:


> I’m deep in the country)) i love the music but dont care for the concerts any more due to the amazingly stupid crowds of people. Guess that makes me a little judgmental??


thats why i go! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kops i think i started typing something else up there lol


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Good evening Heather ! Nice to see you not



Hey Sabine!!! I rarely catch you “in sync” anymore. How have you been? All your animals settled in? I’m still waiting on that picture collage too... I absolutely loved hearing your song just now. Brought lots of good memories back for me. Nice seeing your babies on the calendar this month too.. bet they aren’t so small now.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Yes, friday makes lucky


Hay...we gotta do Thursday first...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I mean hi elliemay lol



Lol!!! Hello Jay??? Is that right?


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> It will be nice. I've had to carry laundry to a laundry mat for 2 weeks now. I'm the same size as most 12 year olds but...I still would rather see time slow down and just enjoy every day and whatever it brings. Friday I'll do laundry. Day after tomorrow...


To slow down and enjoy the day and what it brings is a way to live you can learn. But it is not so easy. Come and visit me and I will teach you how.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! Hello Jay??? Is that right?


Jason to you.. hahaa


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Hay...we gotta do Thursday first...


Come on, Thursday will be over in a few hours.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> Come on, Thursday will be over in a few hours.


Ooh its thursday there already?


----------



## EllieMay

Egg update.... The babies are rocking and all have pipped!!! This is EGGCEPTIONAL))


I have never hatched ducklings before but I read that it takes them a while to get out of the egg.. we shall see I will try and get a good video..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Egg update.... The babies are rocking and all have pipped!!! This is EGGCEPTIONAL))
> View attachment 278981
> 
> I have never hatched ducklings before but I read that it takes them a while to get out of the egg.. we shall see I will try and get a good video..


You have ducks??


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Hey Sabine!!! I rarely catch you “in sync” anymore. How have you been? All your animals settled in? I’m still waiting on that picture collage too... I absolutely loved hearing your song just now. Brought lots of good memories back for me. Nice seeing your babies on the calendar this month too.. bet they aren’t so small now.


Hi Heather. I enjoy every warm day of the fading summer with my pets. Life is good ! Ma & Mo have grown a lot and are bigger than my hand. Ma is very interested to be cuddled. Mo is still shy. Silly torts.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ooh its thursday there already?


Yes. It is early Thursday morning in Germany. 3:00 am !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

3 am! Wow someones partying lol


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> To slow down and enjoy the day and what it brings is a way to live you can learn. But it is not so easy. Come and visit me and I will teach you how.


I would love too but I'm kinda busy sitting on my bum right now. If we could ever get a chance I would love to sing a duet with you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So your 6 hrs ahead of me.. let me know the lottery numbers for tomorrow


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Egg update.... The babies are rocking and all have pipped!!! This is EGGCEPTIONAL))
> View attachment 278981
> 
> I have never hatched ducklings before but I read that it takes them a while to get out of the egg.. we shall see I will try and get a good video..


Good luck. I often saw chicken hatch. Sometimes it is difficult for the little ones to get out of the egg.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> Good luck. I often saw chicken hatch. Sometimes it is difficult for the little ones to get out of the egg.


Then just crack em open and throw some bacon and pancakes beside em


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I would love too but I'm kinda busy sitting on my bum right now. If we could ever get a chance I would love to sing a duet with you.


That would be wonderful !  Can we maybe do it on youtube ?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Come on, Thursday will be over in a few hours.


Hay it won't be Thursday here until 12 am which is 2 hours and 40 minutes away...yeahh!!!


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then just crack em open and throw some bacon and pancakes beside em


OMG ! I don`t want a meal that lives !!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> OMG ! I don`t want a meal that lives !!!!


Me either.. i like my eggs with yolk not feathers


----------



## Bee62

I think that`s what I should do now.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pfft lucky you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont rub it in


----------



## Bee62

Good night friends. My bed is calling my name. I think we will have a nice night together !


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft lucky you


I know ! I am !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Night night


----------



## Bee62

Nighty night too ! Hopefully not to see you tomorrow. ( means hopefully seeing you tomorrow )


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh lord please i dont ask you for much


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> That would be wonderful !  Can we maybe do it on youtube ?


I wonder. I still don't know how to post a simple video of Arrow but it would be fun to try.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Your late.. shes snoring already


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Nighty night too ! Hopefully not to see you tomorrow. ( means hopefully seeing you tomorrow )


Even my phone decided to say nighty night.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> If I remember correctly the Lyrica is to help settle nerves. I took it after my back fusion op. As I was having problems on my right side after the op and my issues were always on my left before.


Correct on the Lyrica settling nerves. That's what I am hoping for. The pain meds take away some of the pain. So I hope Lyrica will relieve the other. I was taking when I came out of the coma. But at that time I couldn't even lift my arm. Somewhere down the line a doctor took me off. But now with full range of my arm. I am experiencing these pains.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Man.. now i gotta scroll back


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Did you ever try the mirror trick? I'm interested in knowing if you can fool your brain like that.


I am going to try it. I am just being patient. Or my wife says procrastinating


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey.... havent heard from @Ray--Opo ! Hope things are well down in humid Florida!


Thanks for the concern Mark.
Everything is good. I am like Ed with back pains and other pains. Just been quiet for a few days. Wife has been tending to Opo. 
It is time for injections in the back again. The last injections lasted about a yr.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> What size to they grow up to be? Are they small or large?


The spotted turtles will stay small. They top out at five inches.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Only a little sign that I am still alive......
> 
> THE ROSE- Bette Midler
> 
> View attachment 278978


That was beautiful! Thank you for singing that... _The Rose_ is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> Thank you very much Cathie. I "discovered" the song a few weeks ago. I didn`t know it before but when I`ve heard it, it touched my heart and I want to sing it. When I`ve heard the original version of Bette Midler I really was disappointed. I wanted to sing it better with more emotions like she does.
> I am very glad you like my version.


Have you heard the rendition of The Rose sung by Conway Twitty? I didn't hear the Bette Midler version until years later, and I never did like her version better than his. You're right, Sabine... That song definitely needs to be sung with emotion. I like the way you sing it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> I think that`s what I should do now.


You don't have to set an alarm clock to wake up... That's what cats are for!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Only a little sign that I am still alive......
> 
> THE ROSE- Bette Midler
> 
> View attachment 278978



We are on our way out... and there are 99 posts to catch up with. I shall listen when I get back x

You lot did a lot of talking overnight!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

And welcome new faces to this international group of friends and idiots who sometimes talk about tortoises, regularly talk a lot of nonsense and are always ready support when things aren’t going well. I’m Linda and I live in the UK, currently holidaying in France.

@Ben02 I have my fingers firmly crossed that you get the outcome that you need from your exam results this morning. 

We are off to the Cevennes mountains to the west of here in search of vultures today 

I


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You have ducks??



I’m fixing to. I ordered the Eggs to incubate.


----------



## EllieMay

The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? . 

Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)



So am I!


----------



## Ben02

Hi everyone, I got my results back. I got a level 6 in English language which is the equivalent to a B! I got a 3 in maths so I will probably have to do that again but it’s fine. I passed German, History, computer science. I got a 5 in RS aswell


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)


Congrats! Very cute


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my results back. I got a level 6 in English language which is the equivalent to a B! I got a 3 in maths so I will probably have to do that again but it’s fine. I passed German, History, computer science. I got a 5 in RS aswell



Well congratulations. Sorry about the maths but it will stick with you better the second time around... that’s still a good bit that you can put behind you


----------



## EllieMay

I guess this duckling was just impatient. Their official hatch date was today.. none of the others have progressed. I will be worried all day. I want so badly to take my early bird and get him in the brooder but since all the other eggs have pipped, I dare not open that incubator.. they will have to remain as is until I get back home this afternoon.. [emoji21]
I’ll check in via the webcam..

Happy Thursday everyone! Hope you all have an amazing day


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)


That is so cool. Congrats!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do. Have to find Sabine's new song. Opo has learned that his hide with moist coco coir in it. He uses during the day. Then about 4:30 and 5:30 he goes in the insulated box with the Kane mat and goes to bed. The box has the plastic strips at the opening but I drape a towel over it to make it dark.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my results back. I got a level 6 in English language which is the equivalent to a B! I got a 3 in maths so I will probably have to do that again but it’s fine. I passed German, History, computer science. I got a 5 in RS aswell



Well done Ben. Your English score reflects what I said about your written words... you’re good at it!

You will have resit Maths. Your college is obliged to help you get at least a level 4.... and employers want it too. Hopefully the college tutors will have tactics that will help you with it. Sometimes all that’s needed is a different teacher [emoji4]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do. Have to find Sabine's new song. Opo has learned that his hide with moist coco coir in it. He uses during the day. Then about 4:30 and 5:30 he goes in the insulated box with the Kane mat and goes to bed. The box has the plastic strips at the opening but I drape a towel over it to make it dark.



You are using a Kane mat in the middle of August? What are the overnight temps, can’t be very low. I thought our Sully was a big baby! But at least overnight temps are mid 70’s. I’m sure you have it hooked to a thermostat, so all is good.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have you heard the rendition of The Rose sung by Conway Twitty? I didn't hear the Bette Midler version until years later, and I never did like her version better than his. You're right, Sabine... That song definitely needs to be sung with emotion. I like the way you sing it.


Thank you ! I did not know that the song is so old ! I`ve never heard it before. Here is the version of Conway Twitty and you are right: He sung it much more better and full of emotions than Bette Midler.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I wonder. I still don't know how to post a simple video of Arrow but it would be fun to try.


Let`s try. You have to sign in on Youtube with an email adress. That`s all ! Take a video with your camera and start an upload on Youtube. It is easy.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Your late.. shes snoring already


Oh sorry. You have heard me snoring ? Yes, I confess I do....


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Even my phone decided to say nighty night.


Silly phone !


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! That was a lot to catch up on.


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> That was beautiful! Thank you for singing that... _The Rose_ is one of my favorite songs.


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> You don't have to set an alarm clock to wake up... That's what cats are for!


My cats don`t wake me up. They like to sleep long like me.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> We are on our way out... and there are 99 posts to catch up with. I shall listen when I get back x
> 
> You lot did a lot of talking overnight!


Hello Linda. I missed the CDR and my friends here. That`s why I did a lot of talking last night.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)


He or she is definitely cute !


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do. Have to find Sabine's new song. Opo has learned that his hide with moist coco coir in it. He uses during the day. Then about 4:30 and 5:30 he goes in the insulated box with the Kane mat and goes to bed. The box has the plastic strips at the opening but I drape a towel over it to make it dark.



Good morning Ray! Been praying for you. 
Sure miss reading your upbeat posts. How’s Wifey feeling? We are still having 100F days here with heat index of 106F ... Toretto is just sulky)) He wants to go in his house but at 5&6pm it’s still too hot so he goes in the summer burrow... but the nights are too cold.. I’ve been moving him around a lot and he has this grumpy look about him... LOL!


----------



## EllieMay

Just checked in. First hatch is doing well but nothing seems to be happening with the others [emoji35] I’m so impatient.. Ducks have a lower hatch rate than other birds but these guy were all going strong yesterday so I hope they make it out of the egg... preferably by the time I get home [emoji12]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Well done Ben. Your English score reflects what I said about your written words... you’re good at it!
> 
> You will have resit Maths. Your college is obliged to help you get at least a level 4.... and employers want it too. Hopefully the college tutors will have tactics that will help you with it. Sometimes all that’s needed is a different teacher


I’m still going to be studying animal management but with maths along with it. At least I don’t have 15 other subjects to worry about


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I’m still going to be studying animal management but with maths along with it. At least I don’t have 15 other subjects to worry about



Well done. The colleges are used to this. When my daughter went to university, most of her group had to study an additional maths module because their maths wasn’t good enough. She had A Level Maths & Further Maths so she ended up helping her friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess you ordered the same as yvonne


Hi and welcome to our CDR
You don't have to mad to post here - but it helps!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Only a little sign that I am still alive......
> 
> THE ROSE- Bette Midler
> 
> View attachment 278978


Ahh - another one of my favourites Sabine.
Bette Midler sang it in the film 'The Rose' which is loosely based on the singer Janis Joplin.
You have yet again given us a terrific version Sabine Thank you


----------



## Lyn W

O


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows the weather where you ladies at?


Overcast all day, slight with chill in the air and drizzle this evening.
The bank holiday weekend is set to be warmer and sunnier though.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s just horrible:-(


I know = it breaks my heart to think of all those animals native to the Amazon being affected and wiped out.
The new president (or whatever he is) blamed for it because he is all for chopping more of the rainforest down for commercial use.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Egg update.... The babies are rocking and all have pipped!!! This is EGGCEPTIONAL))
> View attachment 278981
> 
> I have never hatched ducklings before but I read that it takes them a while to get out of the egg.. we shall see I will try and get a good video..


They are great! I used to hatch them in school and we had them swimming in a baby bath within a couple of days.
They then progressed on to swimming in my bath at home when they got too big for that and loved being under the shower.
I'll have to see if I can find and scan the photos.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I think that`s what I should do now.


I used to like to set my alarm for holidays just so that I could turn it off and roll over for a longer sleep!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)


Aw listen to his little tweets!
S/he'll fluff up lovely when s/he's dried out!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my results back. I got a level 6 in English language which is the equivalent to a B! I got a 3 in maths so I will probably have to do that again but it’s fine. I passed German, History, computer science. I got a 5 in RS aswell


Congratulations on your passes Ben!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all 
Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!


Good afternoon! Its great now that im finished working


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations on your passes Ben!


Thank you Lyn


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. A few photos from today’s trip to the “Causses et Cévennes” national park which is a UNESCO world heritage site. As well as the mountains there are farmed plateaus at 1000 metres (~3000ft) cut through by deep river gorges. The scenery is spectacular.

Several years ago, 2 species of vulture (Black and Griffon) were reintroduced to the area. Not long after, Egyptian vultures pitched up of their own accord. This year Lammergeier (aka Bearded Vulture) were reintroduced. 

We have been here a a few times and the numbers have much increased. We were very excited to see the Lammergeier too, so we saw all 4 species. Vultures are so rare in Western Europe. This is a major environmental success. [emoji4]



Lammergeier left, Griffon right










Causses farmland


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good afternoon! Its great now that im finished working


I love my job - especially when I'm on holiday!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! I love it


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. A few photos from today’s trip to the “Causses et Cévennes” national park which is a UNESCO world heritage site. As well as the mountains there are farmed plateaus at 1000 metres (~3000ft) cut through by deep river gorges. The scenery is spectacular.
> 
> Several years ago, 2 species of vulture (Black and Griffon) were reintroduced to the area. Not long after, Egyptian vultures pitched up of their own accord. This year Lammergeier (aka Bearded Vulture) were reintroduced.
> 
> We have been here a a few times and the numbers have much increased. We were very excited to see the Lammergeier too, so we saw all 4 species. Vultures are so rare in Western Europe. This is a major environmental success. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 279043
> 
> Lammergeier left, Griffon right
> View attachment 279044
> 
> View attachment 279045
> 
> View attachment 279046
> 
> View attachment 279047
> 
> View attachment 279048
> 
> Causses farmland
> View attachment 279049


Simply wonderful!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> I love my job - especially when I'm on holiday!!


I love my job too when im on lunch break lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. A few photos from today’s trip to the “Causses et Cévennes” national park which is a UNESCO world heritage site. As well as the mountains there are farmed plateaus at 1000 metres (~3000ft) cut through by deep river gorges. The scenery is spectacular.
> 
> Several years ago, 2 species of vulture (Black and Griffon) were reintroduced to the area. Not long after, Egyptian vultures pitched up of their own accord. This year Lammergeier (aka Bearded Vulture) were reintroduced.
> 
> We have been here a a few times and the numbers have much increased. We were very excited to see the Lammergeier too, so we saw all 4 species. Vultures are so rare in Western Europe. This is a major environmental success. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 279043
> 
> Lammergeier left, Griffon right
> View attachment 279044
> 
> View attachment 279045
> 
> View attachment 279046
> 
> View attachment 279047
> 
> View attachment 279048
> 
> Causses farmland
> View attachment 279049




Some good looking mountains and rock formations there, let alone multiple species of vultures. Sounds and looks like a good day out. We have a ton of common vultures around here. They congregate in groups cleaning up all the road kill deer. Where we go crabbing there is a good flock of vultures that hang about waiting to pilfer the odd chicken neck or two. I should snap a pix too.

Keep your pix coming - wxr looks good!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. A few photos from today’s trip to the “Causses et Cévennes” national park which is a UNESCO world heritage site. As well as the mountains there are farmed plateaus at 1000 metres (~3000ft) cut through by deep river gorges. The scenery is spectacular.
> 
> Several years ago, 2 species of vulture (Black and Griffon) were reintroduced to the area. Not long after, Egyptian vultures pitched up of their own accord. This year Lammergeier (aka Bearded Vulture) were reintroduced.
> 
> We have been here a a few times and the numbers have much increased. We were very excited to see the Lammergeier too, so we saw all 4 species. Vultures are so rare in Western Europe. This is a major environmental success. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 279043
> 
> Lammergeier left, Griffon right
> View attachment 279044
> 
> View attachment 279045
> 
> View attachment 279046
> 
> View attachment 279047
> 
> View attachment 279048
> 
> Causses farmland
> View attachment 279049



Gorgeous


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I know = it breaks my heart to think of all those animals native to the Amazon being affected and wiped out.
> The new president (or whatever he is) blamed for it because he is all for chopping more of the rainforest down for commercial use.


Our news cast today was: the leader is saying the farmers there are burning it to make him look bad politically...whatever...the news also said it's farmers clearing their land. Ok which is it? Put the dang fires out then.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Let`s try. You have to sign in on Youtube with an email adress. That`s all ! Take a video with your camera and start an upload on Youtube. It is easy.


Yes I was thinking today along those thoughts. I might have the song on karaoke already.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)


Congratulations. You're officially a duck mom.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Well done. The colleges are used to this. When my daughter went to university, most of her group had to study an additional maths module because their maths wasn’t good enough. She had A Level Maths & Further Maths so she ended up helping her friends.


You actually just need a really good teacher that doesn't put you to sleep. My first algebra teacher, in the ninth grade, made it so simple. I wound up loving solving the problems so much that I would make up my own. Later she taught me geometry too with the same results. I was doing really well. The following year I had a different teacher. I'm not saying he was bad. I'm just saying his methods would make me want a nap and just made it all confusing


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> You are using a Kane mat in the middle of August? What are the overnight temps, can’t be very low. I thought our Sully was a big baby! But at least overnight temps are mid 70’s. I’m sure you have it hooked to a thermostat, so all is good.


Yes it is hooked up to a thermostat. It keeps the box at about 82° at night.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes it is hooked up to a thermostat. It keeps the box at about 82° at night.



Great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Off crabbing this morning, fingers crossed. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Off crabbing this morning, fingers crossed. Enjoy the day.


Nice! Happy friday! Good luck. Im gonna go do some bass fishing later


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all you crazy people lol


----------



## Bébert81

Lot of activity there!
Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bébert81 said:


> Lot of activity there!
> Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...


Oui oui haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Enter at your own risk


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Lot of activity there!
> Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...



Of course a French guy can join.

We are an international bunch of friends and idiots who sometimes talk about tortoises, frequently talk nonsense and are always around to support each other.

Chatters in here come from South Africa, Germany, USA, Canada, UK, Germany, Jordan, Morocco... @Reptilony aka Olivier is French Canadian 

So many cultures to learn about  We are happy to explain when we don’t understand... even those with English as a common language don’t understand each other sometimes.

I am Linda and from the UK. I am currently on holiday in Uzès in the Gard region of France


----------



## JoesMum

And here’s a more full explanation of the CDR as founded by @tidgy’s dad when we Brits got told off for using too many puns 

We’re an international bunch of idiots and friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots 

Clear as mud, isn’t it? [emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> And here’s a more full explanation of the CDR as founded by @tidgy’s dad when we Brits got told off for using too many puns
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots and friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots
> 
> Clear as mud, isn’t it? [emoji23]


I was wondering why there was skittles floating in the jellyfish tank


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Off crabbing this morning, fingers crossed. Enjoy the day.



I smell supper) Good luck!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice! Happy friday! Good luck. Im gonna go do some bass fishing later



Hope you catch a big one and feel free to share some pics we (me for sure) especially love good scenery and wildlife!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> Lot of activity there!
> Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...



Anyone can! Maybe we should apologize for our English?? Good morning and welcome!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hope you catch a big one and feel free to share some pics we (me for sure) especially love good scenery and wildlife!!


Darnit now the pressure is on for me to catch something lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And welcome bebert!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! 
Update on the ducklings.... I got home yesterday to find that there was not much progress on any of the other 5 eggs..you could see where 1 had been trying really hard to “unzip”... I knew in my heart something was wrong so I was faced with the deadly decision to help or not. Now I had 1 healthy duckling in the incubator and 5 eggs with holes that were starting to turn brown 28 hours and counting.. I decidedthat the emergency eggstraction was necessary...
I got out my tools and helped each egg unzip . Rewrapped them in wet paper towels and placed them back in the incubator.. Removing the one duckling of course.. and I was SUCCESSFUL... skipping many nerve wracking details, I have all six healthy ducklings this morning!!! I’m not sure what went wrong, but the membranes were way to thick. I am certain that they would have all died... don’t know if I will do this again[emoji21]


----------



## Bébert81

Thanks all for your warm welcoming!
Let's introduce myself here!
I'm Adrien, 28, I come from Castres in Tarn (we have a good rugby team), married with a Tunisian girl I met when I was expatriated in Tunisia for my last work, living in Toulouse and working in a big aircraft building company... 
I'm involved in French organizations for conservation and I was involved in Tunisia on the Testudo graeca nabeulensis conservation center.
Interested in african/madasgarian tortoises/turtles. I had more when I was living in France but had to give the majority to permitte me to go in Tunisia (lived there until September 2018). Then, I only have my Pelusios carinatus at home, Pelusios nanus very soon and Agrionemys horsfieldii in a outdoor enclosure on my parents garden. Hope I'll have some Kinixys erosa on the next year (looking for informations I will create my topic).



JoesMum said:


> I am Linda and from the UK. I am currently on holiday in Uzès in the Gard region of France


Nice to meet you Linda, in Uzès you can visit the "SOPTOM Tortues" which is a tortoises/turtles sanctuary owned by the Vice-President of the French Tortoise Federation (FFEPT in french) and a good friend of mine, tell me if you want more details.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!
> Update on the ducklings.... I got home yesterday to find that there was not much progress on any of the other 5 eggs..you could see where 1 had been trying really hard to “unzip”... I knew in my heart something was wrong so I was faced with the deadly decision to help or not. Now I had 1 healthy duckling in the incubator and 5 eggs with holes that were starting to turn brown 28 hours and counting.. I decidedthat the emergency eggstraction was necessary...
> I got out my tools and helped each egg unzip . Rewrapped them in wet paper towels and placed them back in the incubator.. Removing the one duckling of course.. and I was SUCCESSFUL... skipping many nerve wracking details, I have all six healthy ducklings this morning!!! I’m not sure what went wrong, but the membranes were way to thick. I am certain that they would have all died... don’t know if I will do this again[emoji21]
> View attachment 279081
> View attachment 279082


Well done Ellie on performing 5 successful cesareans!
You have a lovely little family there.


----------



## Lyn W

Bébert81 said:


> Thanks all for your warm welcoming!
> Let's introduce myself here!
> I'm Adrien, 28, I come from Castres in Tarn (we have a good rugby team), married with a Tunisian girl I met when I was expatriated in Tunisia for my last work, living in Toulouse and working in a big aircraft building company...
> I'm involved in French organizations for conservation and I was involved in Tunisia on the Testudo graeca nabeulensis conservation center.
> Interested in african/madasgarian tortoises/turtles. I had more when I was living in France but had to give the majority to permitte me to go in Tunisia (lived there until September 2018). Then, I only have my Pelusios carinatus at home, Pelusios nanus very soon and Agrionemys horsfieldii in a outdoor enclosure on my parents garden. Hope I'll have some Kinixys erosa on the next year (looking for informations I will create my topic).
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Linda, in Uzès you can visit the "SOPTOM Tortues" which is a tortoises/turtles sanctuary owned by the Vice-President of the French Tortoise Federation (FFEPT in french) and a good friend of mine, tell me if you want more details.


Hi Adrien and welcome.
What an interesting life you have had. @Tidgys Dad lives in Morocco and has an interest in the wild torts of the country. 
Your English is very good - much better than our French!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
Monday is a bank holiday in the UK so it will be a nice long weekend for most people, and the weather is going to be hot and sunny!

Lola gave me a heart attack last night.
I went to put his lights out but he wasn't in his hide or anywhere in his room.
I thought he had stayed outside so I was out searching in the bushes with a torch for ages and was worried he would get too cold.
Eventually I gave up and came in, then I noticed him in a corner under a dining chair in my kitchen!
He must have sneaked in when I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut the kitchen door.
I was pretty relieved he wasn't out all night.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Bébert81

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adrien and welcome.
> What an interesting life you have had. @Tidgys Dad lives in Morocco and has an interest in the wild torts of the country.
> Your English is very good - much better than our French!


Thanks, I'm used to speak english everyday with my colleagues!
I'm trying to keep have a good life haha...
Ho nice, Morocco is a good country too, lucky @Tidgys Dad!

Haha your Lola shouldn't understand with you came to asleep her...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Monday is a bank holiday in the UK so it will be a nice long weekend for most people, and the weather is going to be hot and sunny!
> 
> Lola gave me a heart attack last night.
> I went to put his lights out but he wasn't in his hide or anywhere in his room.
> I thought he had stayed outside so I was out searching in the bushes with a torch for ages and was worried he would get too cold.
> Eventually I gave up and came in, then I noticed him in a corner under a dining chair in my kitchen!
> He must have sneaked in when I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut the kitchen door.
> I was pretty relieved he wasn't out all night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Lucky you! Enjoy your long weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was wondering why there was skittles floating in the jellyfish tank



Oh no! Has the leprechaun overdosed on sugars again? We keep hi, locked in there to keep him out of mischief. Anything could happen now! @Bee62 get Chilly and Willy to lock up the bar fast!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Ahh - another one of my favourites Sabine.
> Bette Midler sang it in the film 'The Rose' which is loosely based on the singer Janis Joplin.
> You have yet again given us a terrific version Sabine Thank you


Hi Lyn. Thank you very much for your kind words. It is fine that you like the song and my version too.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!
> Update on the ducklings.... I got home yesterday to find that there was not much progress on any of the other 5 eggs..you could see where 1 had been trying really hard to “unzip”... I knew in my heart something was wrong so I was faced with the deadly decision to help or not. Now I had 1 healthy duckling in the incubator and 5 eggs with holes that were starting to turn brown 28 hours and counting.. I decidedthat the emergency eggstraction was necessary...
> I got out my tools and helped each egg unzip . Rewrapped them in wet paper towels and placed them back in the incubator.. Removing the one duckling of course.. and I was SUCCESSFUL... skipping many nerve wracking details, I have all six healthy ducklings this morning!!! I’m not sure what went wrong, but the membranes were way to thick. I am certain that they would have all died... don’t know if I will do this again[emoji21]
> View attachment 279081
> View attachment 279082



Well done! Perfect egssample of how to do it in an emergency


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I used to like to set my alarm for holidays just so that I could turn it off and roll over for a longer sleep!!


Good idea but I hate it when the alarm rips me out of a lovely dream.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Monday is a bank holiday in the UK so it will be a nice long weekend for most people, and the weather is going to be hot and sunny!
> 
> Lola gave me a heart attack last night.
> I went to put his lights out but he wasn't in his hide or anywhere in his room.
> I thought he had stayed outside so I was out searching in the bushes with a torch for ages and was worried he would get too cold.
> Eventually I gave up and came in, then I noticed him in a corner under a dining chair in my kitchen!
> He must have sneaked in when I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut the kitchen door.
> I was pretty relieved he wasn't out all night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.



That Lola is always pulling pranks!! Life will will never be boring


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. A few photos from today’s trip to the “Causses et Cévennes” national park which is a UNESCO world heritage site. As well as the mountains there are farmed plateaus at 1000 metres (~3000ft) cut through by deep river gorges. The scenery is spectacular.
> 
> Several years ago, 2 species of vulture (Black and Griffon) were reintroduced to the area. Not long after, Egyptian vultures pitched up of their own accord. This year Lammergeier (aka Bearded Vulture) were reintroduced.
> 
> We have been here a a few times and the numbers have much increased. We were very excited to see the Lammergeier too, so we saw all 4 species. Vultures are so rare in Western Europe. This is a major environmental success. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 279043
> 
> Lammergeier left, Griffon right
> View attachment 279044
> 
> View attachment 279045
> 
> View attachment 279046
> 
> View attachment 279047
> 
> View attachment 279048
> 
> Causses farmland
> View attachment 279049


Wow, what a stunning nature and beautiful pictures.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello Adrien



Bébert81 said:


> Nice to meet you Linda, in Uzès you can visit the "SOPTOM Tortues" which is a tortoises/turtles sanctuary owned by the Vice-President of the French Tortoise Federation (FFEPT in french) and a good friend of mine, tell me if you want more details.


Really? We have been coming here for years. How did I not know this?!

Unfortunately we are going home tomorrow, but next year I shall be asking more!

I know Castres and not just for the rugby. My mother is Welsh, so I am a big rugby fan. My husband thinks I should support England, but I was brought up supporting Wales 

We spent yesterday in the Causses et Cévennes watching the vultures. Not so very far from you


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yes I was thinking today along those thoughts. I might have the song on karaoke already.


I am looking forward to your singing.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Hello Adrien
> 
> 
> Really? We have been coming here for years. How did I not know this?!
> 
> Unfortunately we are going home tomorrow, but next year I shall be asking more!
> 
> I know Castres and not just for the rugby. My mother is Welsh, so I am a big rugby fan. My husband thinks I should support England, but I was brought up supporting Wales
> 
> We spent yesterday in the Causses et Cévennes watching the vultures. Not so very far from you



Oh wait. Do you mean the village des Tortues? That’s quite a way from here. The other side of Marseille. We went there many years ago when our children were small.


----------



## Bee62

Bébert81 said:


> Lot of activity there!
> Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...


Hi and welcome ! We all will be glad to have a french guy in our CDR familiy! Please grab yourself an armadillo and the one legged pirate will serve you a drink. The biggest Armadillo is our coffee table when you prefer coffee. We are friendly people and rommates in the CDr all over the world and talk about all things that happen all over the world. We have a only carrot eating snow leopard living with us and two penguins. When you need a little bit more light because it is very cold and dark here, poke a yellyfish gently with a stick and it will glow in the dark. Don`t step on a hedgehog. It hurts ! Be careful when you see a wool spider ( if she exist ). Sometimes the spider is in a bad mood and knits you woolly underwear you don`t want. 
Don`t be shy with your English. We will understand you. No problem. 
I am Sabine, called Bee from Germany and I welcome you very warmly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Ray! Been praying for you.
> Sure miss reading your upbeat posts. How’s Wifey feeling? We are still having 100F days here with heat index of 106F ... Toretto is just sulky)) He wants to go in his house but at 5&6pm it’s still too hot so he goes in the summer burrow... but the nights are too cold.. I’ve been moving him around a lot and he has this grumpy look about him... LOL!


Thanks, Rose is doing ok. She goes in to have injections in her neck soon. The pain is shooting down her left arm. She fractured vertebraes in her neck during the accident. It looks like the pain will be a lifetime battle. 
We have been lucky for Aug. Been in the upper 80's.


----------



## Bee62

Bébert81 said:


> Thanks all for your warm welcoming!
> Let's introduce myself here!
> I'm Adrien, 28, I come from Castres in Tarn (we have a good rugby team), married with a Tunisian girl I met when I was expatriated in Tunisia for my last work, living in Toulouse and working in a big aircraft building company...
> I'm involved in French organizations for conservation and I was involved in Tunisia on the Testudo graeca nabeulensis conservation center.
> Interested in african/madasgarian tortoises/turtles. I had more when I was living in France but had to give the majority to permitte me to go in Tunisia (lived there until September 2018). Then, I only have my Pelusios carinatus at home, Pelusios nanus very soon and Agrionemys horsfieldii in a outdoor enclosure on my parents garden. Hope I'll have some Kinixys erosa on the next year (looking for informations I will create my topic).
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Linda, in Uzès you can visit the "SOPTOM Tortues" which is a tortoises/turtles sanctuary owned by the Vice-President of the French Tortoise Federation (FFEPT in french) and a good friend of mine, tell me if you want more details.


Hello Adrien. Thank you for your introduction. I own 4 sulcata tortoises ( 3 years old ) two Hermann tortoises, two Redfoot tortoises and two Aldabra tortoises ( 2 years old ) and a lot of cats, 4 dogs, 2 sheep and chicken.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> Lot of activity there!
> Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...


You are more than welcome.


----------



## Bee62

Here are pictures from my young kitty cats. They are so cute and lovely.


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Hello Adrien
> 
> 
> Really? We have been coming here for years. How did I not know this?!
> 
> Unfortunately we are going home tomorrow, but next year I shall be asking more!
> 
> I know Castres and not just for the rugby. My mother is Welsh, so I am a big rugby fan. My husband thinks I should support England, but I was brought up supporting Wales
> 
> We spent yesterday in the Causses et Cévennes watching the vultures. Not so very far from you


Sorry I did a mistake, it's not SOPTOM but CEPEC tortues. Here is the link: 
www.*cepec-tortues*.fr

Castres is very lovely city, not only because I come from there!


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Oh wait. Do you mean the village des Tortues? That’s quite a way from here. The other side of Marseille. We went there many years ago when our children were small.


No no sorry I did a mistake, it's CEPEC tortues, I put the link on my other answer...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Last time i brought my son fishing.. epic fail lol i tried to send the vid but it wouldnt allow me. Yes thats a duck


Bee62 said:


> View attachment 279093
> View attachment 279093
> Here are pictures from my young kitty cats. They are so cute and lovely.
> View attachment 279088
> View attachment 279089
> View attachment 279090
> View attachment 279091


sooo cute!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Monday is a bank holiday in the UK so it will be a nice long weekend for most people, and the weather is going to be hot and sunny!
> 
> Lola gave me a heart attack last night.
> I went to put his lights out but he wasn't in his hide or anywhere in his room.
> I thought he had stayed outside so I was out searching in the bushes with a torch for ages and was worried he would get too cold.
> Eventually I gave up and came in, then I noticed him in a corner under a dining chair in my kitchen!
> He must have sneaked in when I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut the kitchen door.
> I was pretty relieved he wasn't out all night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.



Joe did that a few times. I spent ages looking for him and then would find him in a corner of the dining room [emoji849]


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Sorry I did a mistake, it's not SOPTOM but CEPEC tortues. Here is the link:
> www.*cepec-tortues*.fr
> 
> Castres is very lovely city, not only because I come from there!



Ah, now that is the Gard so definitely closer!


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Ah, now that is the Gard so definitely closer!


Yes, it's in Uzès!


----------



## Reptilony

Hello everyone, im the french guy [emoji16]


JoesMum said:


> Of course a French guy can join.
> 
> We are an international bunch of friends and idiots who sometimes talk about tortoises, frequently talk nonsense and are always around to support each other.
> 
> Chatters in here come from South Africa, Germany, USA, Canada, UK, Germany, Jordan, Morocco... @Reptilony aka Olivier is French Canadian
> 
> So many cultures to learn about  We are happy to explain when we don’t understand... even those with English as a common language don’t understand each other sometimes.
> 
> I am Linda and from the UK. I am currently on holiday in Uzès in the Gard region of France


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Idk if my post went through earlier but heres the duck my son caught while we were fishing lol dont worry it wasnt harmed


----------



## Bébert81

Salut @Reptilony!


----------



## Reptilony

Bienvenue dans le turtle club! What kind of tortoise do you have?


Bébert81 said:


> Salut @Reptilony!


----------



## Bébert81

Reptilony said:


> Bienvenue dans le turtle club! What kind of tortoise do you have?


I have now Pelusios carinatus (threat here: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bebert81s-pelomedusidae.177349/) & Agrionemys horsfieldii.
Next ones will be Pelusios nanus before end of year and Kinixys erosa next year.

In the past I had Pelomedusa sp, Pelusios adansonii, Pelusios castaneus, Pelusios gabonensis, Testudo hermannii ssp & Testudo graeca ssp (in particular nabeulensis). 

You?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, Adrien, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Bébert81

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Adrien, and welcome to The Cold Dark Room!


Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Yes, it's in Uzès!



Got it now. St Quentin la Poterie about 10 minutes from where we are staying


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Got it now. St Quentin la Poterie about 10 minutes from where we are staying


Don't remember exactly but very close to Uzès when I did it by car! 
It's not a public park but I think you can easily visit it if you say that you know Adrien the Pelusios guy involved on the FFEPT's facebook page.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Forget to say goodmorning to everyone. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Forget to say goodmorning to everyone. Hope your day goes well.



Good mornooning Ray. We are about to go out for dinner. It’s nearly 7pm here


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> And from earlier
> View attachment 278958



Love it!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)



Lovely! They finally got cracking. [emoji2]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my results back. I got a level 6 in English language which is the equivalent to a B! I got a 3 in maths so I will probably have to do that again but it’s fine. I passed German, History, computer science. I got a 5 in RS aswell



Well done. What’s RS?


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> Well done. What’s RS?


Religious studies. We focused on Christianity and Judaism.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!
> Update on the ducklings.... I got home yesterday to find that there was not much progress on any of the other 5 eggs..you could see where 1 had been trying really hard to “unzip”... I knew in my heart something was wrong so I was faced with the deadly decision to help or not. Now I had 1 healthy duckling in the incubator and 5 eggs with holes that were starting to turn brown 28 hours and counting.. I decidedthat the emergency eggstraction was necessary...
> I got out my tools and helped each egg unzip . Rewrapped them in wet paper towels and placed them back in the incubator.. Removing the one duckling of course.. and I was SUCCESSFUL... skipping many nerve wracking details, I have all six healthy ducklings this morning!!! I’m not sure what went wrong, but the membranes were way to thick. I am certain that they would have all died... don’t know if I will do this again[emoji21]
> View attachment 279081
> View attachment 279082



Ogh my godh - great job Dr Ellie


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Congratulations. You're officially a duck mom.



Yummy!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!
> Update on the ducklings.... I got home yesterday to find that there was not much progress on any of the other 5 eggs..you could see where 1 had been trying really hard to “unzip”... I knew in my heart something was wrong so I was faced with the deadly decision to help or not. Now I had 1 healthy duckling in the incubator and 5 eggs with holes that were starting to turn brown 28 hours and counting.. I decidedthat the emergency eggstraction was necessary...
> I got out my tools and helped each egg unzip . Rewrapped them in wet paper towels and placed them back in the incubator.. Removing the one duckling of course.. and I was SUCCESSFUL... skipping many nerve wracking details, I have all six healthy ducklings this morning!!! I’m not sure what went wrong, but the membranes were way to thick. I am certain that they would have all died... don’t know if I will do this again[emoji21]
> View attachment 279081
> View attachment 279082



They’re so cute! Even my carnivorous self has to admit it. 

What happened with your Thanksgiving turkeys?


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adrien and welcome.
> What an interesting life you have had. @Tidgys Dad lives in Morocco and has an interest in the wild torts of the country.
> Your English is very good - much better than our French!



Qui, c’est ça...


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Monday is a bank holiday in the UK so it will be a nice long weekend for most people, and the weather is going to be hot and sunny!
> 
> Lola gave me a heart attack last night.
> I went to put his lights out but he wasn't in his hide or anywhere in his room.
> I thought he had stayed outside so I was out searching in the bushes with a torch for ages and was worried he would get too cold.
> Eventually I gave up and came in, then I noticed him in a corner under a dining chair in my kitchen!
> He must have sneaked in when I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut the kitchen door.
> I was pretty relieved he wasn't out all night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.



Oh Lola, what a naughty boy! Glad he didn’t go awol too far.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 279093
> View attachment 279093
> Here are pictures from my young kitty cats. They are so cute and lovely.
> View attachment 279088
> View attachment 279089
> View attachment 279090
> View attachment 279091



How cute! Love the smoky coloured ones [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Hello everyone, im the french guy [emoji16]



I’m seeing double [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good afternoonevening Alles. Ok, just back from a few hours of crabbing at one of the local spots where I also go kayaking during the week. We were using both chicken drum sticks and clams/mussels for bait - chicken won out. We caught enough for a nice crab cake dinner later this evening.

For those who don’t know - these are Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. It’s prime season now while the waters are warm. They need to be Males and 5 and 1/4 inch long to be harvested.



Not Bad - Dinner Plate Size



A Collander & More Full




Steaming



Getting Ready to Steam


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279094
> Idk if my post went through earlier but heres the duck my son caught while we were fishing lol dont worry it wasnt harmed



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoonevening Alles. Ok, just back from a few hours of crabbing at one of the local spots where I also go kayaking during the week. We were using both chicken drum sticks and clams/mussels for bait - chicken won out. We caught enough for a nice crab cake dinner later this evening.
> 
> For those who don’t know - these are Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. It’s prime season now while the waters are warm. They need to be Males and 5 and 1/4 inch long to be harvested.
> 
> View attachment 279106
> 
> Not Bad - Dinner Plate Size
> 
> View attachment 279107
> 
> A Collander & More Full
> 
> 
> View attachment 279108
> 
> Steaming
> 
> View attachment 279109
> 
> Getting Ready to Steam



Crabbing recipe, never fails -- use 1 kg of chicken to catch 200 grams’ worth of crab meat. It’s great. And tastes like chicken! [emoji13]

Sorry, just teasing. We had an amazing crab cake yesterday at a popular seafood restaurant here. They served it with a hot mango sauce. I thought of you and wifey.[emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 279093
> View attachment 279093
> Here are pictures from my young kitty cats. They are so cute and lovely.
> View attachment 279088
> View attachment 279089
> View attachment 279090
> View attachment 279091


The kitties are adorabe!!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! A little bird told me it’s almost the weekend. 




Daughter was in a choir camp this week, but she twisted her ankle yesterday and is resting at home today. Despite this, I was able to go out shopping! Husband stayed in, so I got to go all the way to the Dollar Store!!.. where nothing costs a dollar. At best it’s 1.99 plus tax. Must be the conversion rate to the yuan. 

Our first kiddie birthday party is tomorrow, and so my Saturday horrors recommence.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Only a little sign that I am still alive......
> 
> THE ROSE- Bette Midler
> 
> View attachment 278978



And I saved this for dessert in my catching up (on ducks and crabs?). Thank you, Bee! Your voice touches my heart. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Crabbing recipe, never fails -- use 1 kg of chicken to catch 200 grams’ worth of crab meat. It’s great. And tastes like chicken! [emoji13]
> 
> Sorry, just teasing. We had an amazing crab cake yesterday at a popular seafood restaurant here. They served it with a hot mango sauce. I thought of you and wifey.[emoji4]



Haaaaa. Luckily chicken is very cheap, 10-12 drum sticks for about $4.00. A crabcake dinner in here Maryland will run you $20.00. And not nearly as packed with crab as home made. (Plus, we reuse them many times over) 

Wonder where your crabs were from? Possibly shipped up from @Moozillion ’s neck of the woods.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A little bird told me it’s almost the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 279110
> 
> 
> Daughter was in a choir camp this week, but she twisted her ankle yesterday and is resting at home today. Despite this, I was able to go out shopping! Husband stayed in, so I got to go all the way to the Dollar Store!!.. where nothing costs a dollar. At best it’s 1.99 plus tax. Must be the conversion rate to the yuan.
> 
> Our first kiddie birthday party is tomorrow, and so my Saturday horrors recommence.



Cute little REAL robin!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaaa. Luckily chicken is very cheap, 10-12 drum sticks for about $4.00. A crabcake dinner in here Maryland will run you $20.00. And not nearly as packed with crab as home made. (Plus, we reuse them many times over)
> 
> Wonder where your crabs were from? Possibly shipped up from @Moozillion ’s neck of the woods.



Don’t know, but they were blue crabs before they were turned into a yellowish cake. I’m sure nothing beats your crab dinner! [emoji39]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute little REAL robin!



Is that what my coffee-morning visitor was? I’m inscribe it into my mind: REAL robin, REAL robin [emoji23]

(I was hoping someone would tell me what bird it was.)


----------



## Kristoff

Saw this the other day. I want one when I grow up (and get a car).


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> [l Here are pictures from my young kitty cats. They are so cute and lovely.
> [




Awww... they are ADORABLE!!! Love that smoky gray’s face!!! You can tell he’s up to no good!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279094
> Idk if my post went through earlier but heres the duck my son caught while we were fishing lol dont worry it wasnt harmed



Well that’s special!! LOL

So how did you fare on the bass?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Forget to say goodmorning to everyone. Hope your day goes well.



And the same to you Ray!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Yummy!



There will be no roasted duck on my table Mam! [emoji848]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Is that what my coffee-morning visitor was? I’m inscribe it into my mind: REAL robin, REAL robin [emoji23]
> 
> (I was hoping someone would tell me what bird it was.)



Yep...a North American robin, as opposed to those lil UK robins. You have a juvenile there, the adults have a full red breast.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> They’re so cute! Even my carnivorous self has to admit it.
> 
> What happened with your Thanksgiving turkeys?



Lol! They were all rehomed as Pets to the agricultural coordinator in our district.. they think they are chickens now ..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoonevening Alles. Ok, just back from a few hours of crabbing at one of the local spots where I also go kayaking during the week. We were using both chicken drum sticks and clams/mussels for bait - chicken won out. We caught enough for a nice crab cake dinner later this evening.
> 
> For those who don’t know - these are Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. It’s prime season now while the waters are warm. They need to be Males and 5 and 1/4 inch long to be harvested.
> 
> View attachment 279106
> 
> Not Bad - Dinner Plate Size
> 
> View attachment 279107
> 
> A Collander & More Full
> 
> 
> View attachment 279108
> 
> Steaming
> 
> View attachment 279109
> 
> Getting Ready to Steam



Yum... but so much work!!! At least you had the fun of catching them 

I had some deep fried crab with spicy tuna on top yesterday... 5 star stuff right there [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Crabbing recipe, never fails -- use 1 kg of chicken to catch 200 grams’ worth of crab meat. It’s great. And tastes like chicken! [emoji13]
> 
> Sorry, just teasing. We had an amazing crab cake yesterday at a popular seafood restaurant here. They served it with a hot mango sauce. I thought of you and wifey.[emoji4]



Lmao!!! So true!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A little bird told me it’s almost the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 279110
> 
> 
> Daughter was in a choir camp this week, but she twisted her ankle yesterday and is resting at home today. Despite this, I was able to go out shopping! Husband stayed in, so I got to go all the way to the Dollar Store!!.. where nothing costs a dollar. At best it’s 1.99 plus tax. Must be the conversion rate to the yuan.
> 
> Our first kiddie birthday party is tomorrow, and so my Saturday horrors recommence.



Poor daughter! Hope the ankle mends quickly! 

Better look for a “just a buck” or “dollar tree” ...they really do have $1 items [emoji23]

On the upside, kiddie birthday parties means kiddie friends.. that’s quick work in a new country! Well done!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yummy!



Behave!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A little bird told me it’s almost the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 279110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first kiddie birthday party is tomorrow, and so my Saturday horrors recommence.



[emoji23] There’s no end! No matter which country you’re in !


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaaa. Luckily chicken is very cheap, 10-12 drum sticks for about $4.00. A crabcake dinner in here Maryland will run you $20.00. And not nearly as packed with crab as home made. (Plus, we reuse them many times over)
> 
> Wonder where your crabs were from? Possibly shipped up from @Moozillion ’s neck of the woods.



There are plenty of cold water crabs in northern waters [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute little REAL robin!



Humph!

American Robin... not a real one!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s special!! LOL
> 
> So how did you fare on the bass?


Didnt go today. I just got home from work  that was from 2 weeks ago. But he did get some fish that day too haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279122
> View attachment 279123



Cute  What kind of fish is that? One looks like some kind of pike


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait.. i think that was a different day hmmm. Yeah he only caught a duck that day haha elliemae, keep him away from your ducklings!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Cute  What kind of fish is that? One looks like some kind of pike


Ones a bass the other is a pickerel


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Yummy!


I buy mine from Kroger. All done up and ready to roast. Smear on orange sauce. My problem is I can't eat an animal I've raised.


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ones a bass the other is a pickerel



Google tells me pickerel is in the pike family. I was right


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes your right! Just a smaller version


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Google told me you were right


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I am looking forward to your singing.


I have it. I found it last night. I just have to get the time. I got a brand spanking new washer today and wound up with a flood. The drain pipe will have to be rebuilt to accommodate the new washers high efficiency. The nice thing is it cleans really good. I had a HE front loader before and it was great but this top loader is even better. So I'm trying not to wish my life away again.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill drop my laundry off at 8 so you can figure it out and get some practice


----------



## Reptilony

Hey where are you??


Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279119
> 
> 
> Saw this the other day. I want one when I grow up (and get a car).


----------



## Reptilony

Oh I just have a sully and a false map! [emoji16] You've had a lot!!


Bébert81 said:


> I have now Pelusios carinatus (threat here: https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bebert81s-pelomedusidae.177349/) & Agrionemys horsfieldii.
> Next ones will be Pelusios nanus before end of year and Kinixys erosa next year.
> 
> In the past I had Pelomedusa sp, Pelusios adansonii, Pelusios castaneus, Pelusios gabonensis, Testudo hermannii ssp & Testudo graeca ssp (in particular nabeulensis).
> 
> You?


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Hey where are you??



She’s in Ottawa


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Monday is a bank holiday in the UK so it will be a nice long weekend for most people, and the weather is going to be hot and sunny!
> 
> Lola gave me a heart attack last night.
> I went to put his lights out but he wasn't in his hide or anywhere in his room.
> I thought he had stayed outside so I was out searching in the bushes with a torch for ages and was worried he would get too cold.
> Eventually I gave up and came in, then I noticed him in a corner under a dining chair in my kitchen!
> He must have sneaked in when I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut the kitchen door.
> I was pretty relieved he wasn't out all night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


I've been there too. My problem though was I forgot to bring Saphire in. At 2am I was out with a flashlight trying to find him. Like Lola he was just sitting there like a pretty rock with not a care in the world.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cheers! Happy friday


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wasnt in the mood for beer today lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> My cats don`t wake me up. They like to sleep long like me.


You mean they don't start climbing all over you, and bumping your hand to get petted (if they're in the same room), or getting all talky from the other side of the door in the morning???

One of our cats is notorious for sounding the breakfast alarm... I keep telling him that his Siamese is showing!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill drop my laundry off at 8 so you can figure it out and get some practice


I'll have to do it on a wash board until I get the drain pipe redone. hehehe...laundromat...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bébert81 said:


> Lot of activity there!
> Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...


Yes, welcome! This is a friendly international group!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Behave!



Sorry! 
[emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Reptilony said:


> Hey where are you??



At the heart of the National Capital Region  But you already know by now


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, welcome! This is a friendly international group!


Friendly and a bit insane


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279122
> View attachment 279123



The second pic reminds me of a Russian folk tale:




Hope you’ve tried your luck with three wishes before cooking it. [emoji33]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> The second pic reminds me of a Russian folk tale:
> 
> View attachment 279138
> 
> 
> Hope you’ve tried your luck with three wishes before cooking it. [emoji33]


I dont eat fish lol never was a fan. Catch and release


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But ill enjoy a nice juicy steak! Yum


----------



## Kristoff

Kristoff said:


> The second pic reminds me of a Russian folk tale:
> 
> View attachment 279138
> 
> 
> Hope you’ve tried your luck with three wishes before cooking it. [emoji33]



Correction: it was UNLIMITED wishes, provided that you could say the magic words in perfect Russian. [emoji6]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh no! Let me try .. koosh van minkle stine beek yu pok


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My Broken russian


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont eat fish lol never was a fan. Catch and release



Perfect! If you go back to the same spot, yell your heart’s wish in Russian, loud enough for the fish to hear— see what happens. I hear, people asking for a new home were often assigned new, special bedchambers. Welcome to the CDR. [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Yummy!


*NOT YET *! They are much too small to be yummy ! Can you only think of eating when you see animals ??? ( I think you know how I mean this )
*HIIIII LENA ! Good to see you !!!*!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Perfect! If you go back to the same spot, yell your heart’s wish in Russian, loud enough for the fish to hear— see what happens. I hear, people asking for a new home were often assigned new, special bedchambers. Welcome to the CDR. [emoji23]


ill give it a try


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> The kitties are adorabe!!


Thank you ! Yes they are.


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> *NOT YET *! They are much too small to be yummy ! Can you only think of eating when you see animals ??? ( I think you know how I mean this )
> *HIIIII LENA ! Good to see you !!!*!



I know. And you know. [emoji23][emoji173]️ Good to not see you, my friend! Oh, whatever happened to those cute lambs of yours? Yum yum [emoji39] [emoji13]


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> And I saved this for dessert in my catching up (on ducks and crabs?). Thank you, Bee! Your voice touches my heart. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you Lena. I am glad touching your heart.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ill give it a try


Pomogi mne!! How was that


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> I know. And you know. [emoji23][emoji173]️ Good to not see you, my friend! Oh, whatever happened to those cute lambs of yours? Yum yum [emoji39] [emoji13]


I confess .... my cute lambs had been very yummy !
Have you already settled in in your "new" corner of the world ?


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pomogi mne!! How was that



That sounds more like @Maro2Bear ‘s line of work... [emoji33][emoji33] Can’t guarantee those bedchambers would be comfortable.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> That sounds more like @Maro2Bear ‘s line of work... [emoji33][emoji33] Can’t guarantee those bedchambers would be comfortable.


Im so lost


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I confess .... my cute lambs had been very yummy !
> Have you already settled in in your "new" corner of the world ?



Serves me right for failing to visit you! Guten Appetit. 

I’m mostly settled in. Looking for a full-time job, eventually. Freelancing might not be enough. 

My new corner has lots of strange creatures too, of the kind I haven’t seen on the other side. The squirrels are black, the robins are fake (to paraphrase a more knowledgeable roommate), that kind of thing... [emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Awww... they are ADORABLE!!! Love that smoky gray’s face!!! You can tell he’s up to no good!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


They are little cute "monsters", or *Gremlins.*  Playing everywhere and with everything !


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279119
> 
> 
> Saw this the other day. I want one when I grow up (and get a car).


That bumper sticker would be cute on a bicycle, too!


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im so lost



Perfectly normal. It’s so dark here. Try polishing a flying jellyfish. Or just poke it. 

(I don’t think yelling “Help me” in Russian will get you to a nice place nowadays.)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Perfectly normal. It’s so dark here. Try polishing a flying jellyfish. Or just poke it.
> 
> (I don’t think yelling “Help me” in Russian will get you to a nice place nowadays.)


Try cleaning leprechaun skittles out of the jellyfish tank


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Friendly and a bit insane


Sanity has NEVER been a requirement around here...


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Serves me right for failing to visit you! Guten Appetit.
> 
> I’m mostly settled in. Looking for a full-time job, eventually. Freelancing might not be enough.
> 
> My new corner has lots of strange creatures too, of the kind I haven’t seen on the other side. The squirrels are black, the robins are fake (to paraphrase a more knowledgeable roommate), that kind of thing... [emoji23]


Pics ? Do you have posted pics of your new home ? Maybe I missed them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sanity has NEVER been a requirement around here...


Thank god! Im right at home


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Try cleaning leprechaun skittles out of the jellyfish tank


Good luck !


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute little REAL robin!


I thought it was some sort of thrush with those markings.
Not a robin redbreast like ours.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bee62 said:


> They are little cute "monsters", or *Gremlins.*  Playing everywhere and with everything !


Those young kitties look like they can find (and cause) a LOT of trouble! It's a good thing they're SO CUTE!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Realll robin yummm


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...a North American robin, as opposed to those lil UK robins. You have a juvenile there, the adults have a full red breast.
> 
> View attachment 279120


That explains the lack of red then!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I have it. I found it last night. I just have to get the time. I got a brand spanking new washer today and wound up with a flood. The drain pipe will have to be rebuilt to accommodate the new washers high efficiency. The nice thing is it cleans really good. I had a HE front loader before and it was great but this top loader is even better. So I'm trying not to wish my life away again.


Take your time. We are not in a hurry. I am glad that you like your new clothes washer.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sooo.. who said they were doing karaoke?


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279137
> Cheers! Happy friday


Happy Friday for you too !


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I have it. I found it last night. I just have to get the time. I got a brand spanking new washer today and wound up with a flood. The drain pipe will have to be rebuilt to accommodate the new washers high efficiency. The nice thing is it cleans really good. I had a HE front loader before and it was great but this top loader is even better. So I'm trying not to wish my life away again.


Shame about the flood - hopefully not too much of a mess to clear up.
Try not to wash your life away too Cathie !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> Happy Friday for you too !


Ive worked the last 3 Saturdays i finally get one off!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Shame about the flood - hopefully not too much of a mess to clear up.
> Try not to wash your life away too Cathie !


Now my clothes gonna take forever on that damn wash board LOL


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> You mean they don't start climbing all over you, and bumping your hand to get petted (if they're in the same room), or getting all talky from the other side of the door in the morning???
> 
> One of our cats is notorious for sounding the breakfast alarm... I keep telling him that his Siamese is showing!


My cats really behave well in the morning. They sleep in my bed but don`t wake me up. Maybe they know that I am good and loud in hissing .....


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to do it on a wash board until I get the drain pipe redone. hehehe...laundromat...


Oh no !  Poor you.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Friendly and a bit insane


I would prefer the word "unnormal"... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sooo.. who said they were doing karaoke?


I love to to karaoke ! You know.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> My cats really behave well in the morning. They sleep in my bed but don`t wake me up. Maybe they know that I am good and loud in hissing .....


Maybe they hear your snoring and think your a bear hahaha


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> The second pic reminds me of a Russian folk tale:
> 
> View attachment 279138
> 
> 
> Hope you’ve tried your luck with three wishes before cooking it. [emoji33]


Would you tell us the tale ???? Please.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> I would prefer the word "unnormal"... LOL !


Ok i agree lol


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe they hear your snoring and think your a bear hahaha


Yes, I am a big bear mama....


----------



## Bee62

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those young kitties look like they can find (and cause) a LOT of trouble! It's a good thing they're SO CUTE!


Tomorrow I can upload a video showing their playing. It is better than any TV movie. you can watch them for hours.


----------



## Bee62




----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Humph!
> 
> American Robin... not a real one!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Humph?? Lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those young kitties look like they can find (and cause) a LOT of trouble! It's a good thing they're SO CUTE!


That reminds me of what my house wabbit turned into this morning. When the new washer was delivered she changed from bump on a logamorph to Gizmo in the flesh.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Music time !


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Music time !


Okay ! Play !


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279122
> View attachment 279123
> 
> View attachment 279122
> View attachment 279123



Oh awesome!! I love seeing those faces. We don’t catch the second fish around here... My daughter is hooked on bass fishing. I’m a live bait fisherman myself.. (catfish, crappy, bream) I like to let the bait do all the work while I just sit n wait[emoji6]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> Okay ! Play !


I am! U cant hear it? Lol


----------



## Bee62

That`s me and my band . LOL !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pandora playing on my phone while i chat with u crazies haha


----------



## Lyn W

Hi again, it's almost the end of another day here.
The weather will be scorchio this weekend and I think it will be good for the last week of the school holidays too.
I'm off to bed now I've caught up so will say Nos Da
Not see you soon!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> That`s me and my band . LOL !


Darnit! Im gonna have that song stuck in my head now


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. i think that was a different day hmmm. Yeah he only caught a duck that day haha elliemae, keep him away from your ducklings!



Oh I take little kids... him and my ducklings would be great friends!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Hi again, it's almost the end of another day here.
> The weather will be scorchio this weekend and I think it will be good for the last week of the school holidays too.
> I'm off to bed now I've caught up so will say Nos Da
> Not see you soon!


Night lyn. Dont let the bed bugs bite.. or rattle snakes


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I buy mine from Kroger. All done up and ready to roast. Smear on orange sauce. My problem is I can't eat an animal I've raised.



EGGSACTLY!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi again, it's almost the end of another day here.
> The weather will be scorchio this weekend and I think it will be good for the last week of the school holidays too.
> I'm off to bed now I've caught up so will say Nos Da
> Not see you soon!


Nighty night. Sleep well. Hope not to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh I take little kids... him and my ducklings would be great friends!


How are those lil duckys doing?


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Darnit! Im gonna have that song stuck in my head now


I love that song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Who likes country music hee?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Here*


----------



## Bee62

I say "good night" too. I have a date with my pillow.


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Who likes country music hee?


Me !


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Who likes country music hee?


Me !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Besides that leopard eating the carrot smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> Me !


Have any favs?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Shame about the flood - hopefully not too much of a mess to clear up.
> Try not to wash your life away too Cathie !


It was but I did. What made me the most upset is my socks got wet. I hate wet socks. My son will help me redo a proper drain pipe. But it might take a few days. He's married with children starting school days.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Country and ed sheeran.. i swear thats all ive listened to for the last year lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It was but I did. What made me the most upset is my socks got wet. I hate wet socks. My son will help me redo a proper drain pipe. But it might take a few days. He's married with children starting school days.


Hahaha we socks suck


EllieMay said:


> Oh awesome!! I love seeing those faces. We don’t catch the second fish around here... My daughter is hooked on bass fishing. I’m a live bait fisherman myself.. (catfish, crappy, bream) I like to let the bait do all the work while I just sit n wait[emoji6]


definitely live bait! Fishing is for relaxing not working lol


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I know. And you know. [emoji23][emoji173]️ Good to not see you, my friend! Oh, whatever happened to those cute lambs of yours? Yum yum [emoji39] [emoji13]



That really did make me laugh out loud . You are too bad Lena [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> They are little cute "monsters", or *Gremlins.*  Playing everywhere and with everything !



Right!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Try cleaning leprechaun skittles out of the jellyfish tank



Now your catching on!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Pics ? Do you have posted pics of your new home ? Maybe I missed them.



I second this comment


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sooo.. who said they were doing karaoke?



Apparently you after a couple more lemonades [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh sh.t! I think i just killed the leprechaun i just shook him a lil asking where the gold was smh so sensitive


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


>



Ummmm... it’s still Friday here. I’ve been waiting all week so quit rushing me Bee!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Apparently you after a couple more lemonades [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


You got a better chance seeing jesus in your yard feeding your ducks


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That reminds me of what my house wabbit turned into this morning. When the new washer was delivered she changed from bump on a logamorph to Gizmo in the flesh.



Lol!!! Doesn’t like the strange and new, huh....


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> That`s me and my band . LOL !


Oh my garsh...hope I don't die laughing before I get my warsher hooked up.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> That`s me and my band . LOL !



Well I usually like that tune and have absolutely danced to it a time or two... but I think them guys might be pickin fun at the country folk


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Would you tell us the tale ???? Please.



Took me some time to get this one, but, here you go:

*Description*
Wish upon a Pike, also known as The Magic Fish, is a 1938 fantasy film directed by Aleksandr Rou, which was his debut and filmed at Soyuzdetfilm. It is adapted from a play by Yelizaveta Tarakhovskaya, itself based on At the Pike's Behest and other tales from Slavic folklore. Wikipedia

Adapted from four different Russian folk-tales, this early Soviet fantasy film tells the story of Emelya the Fool, who, fishing one day, *catches a talking pike who pleads for his life and in return grants Emelya wishes for a life spared.


*


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi again, it's almost the end of another day here.
> The weather will be scorchio this weekend and I think it will be good for the last week of the school holidays too.
> I'm off to bed now I've caught up so will say Nos Da
> Not see you soon!



Night Lyn! We have a nice steady rain and it’s cooking us off. I’m so into the weekend now


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How are those lil duckys doing?



They are all good! Amazingly . Cute n fluffy.. I can’t keep my youngest out of the brooder[emoji12]
I spied on them just a bit ago and they were playing in the water so they have learned the basics while I was gone today. One even caught a gnat out of thin air. I think they will do!


----------



## EllieMay

Y’all have been chatty this afternoon... Took me forever to catch up and I’m a pretty fast reader! I have a very cold glass of bubbly and I’m thoroughly enjoying the cooling rain. It’s quiet this evening. Hubby went back to work today, oldest kid is at work, middle at her moms ... just me and little man and ALL our critters... and they don’t say much[emoji23]. I needed this !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> They are all good! Amazingly . Cute n fluffy.. I can’t keep my youngest out of the brooder[emoji12]
> I spied on them just a bit ago and they were playing in the water so they have learned the basics while I was gone today. One even caught a gnat out of thin air. I think they will do!


I just caught a gnat outbof thin air tooo.. well no it landed on me and i slapped it


----------



## EllieMay

I’m a huge country fan but this song touched me when it came out. Haven’t heard it in a while so I looked it up after seeing the name brought up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m a huge country fan but this song touched me when it came out. Haven’t heard it in a while so I looked it up after seeing the name brought up


Love that song.. perfect is better tho


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just caught a gnat outbof thin air tooo.. well no it landed on me and i slapped it



*chuckling*


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! Doesn’t like the strange and new, huh....


I think she likes it too much. Razberri is a layed back mini lop until she gets something new and interesting happening around her. Then she turns into a cwazy wabbit...I'm probably a bit cwazy too but I enjoyed watching her.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> *chuckling*


So those lil duckys gonna be imprinted on you now


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Easier to lead them to the fryer


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So those lil duckys gonna be imprinted on you now



So I utubed perfect.. I had forgotten that one... it’s good too! 

All animals imprint on me . It’s my weirdness I’ve had since child hood! I thought I was special but then my son came along unexpectedly and I think he has it too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Y’all have been chatty this afternoon... Took me forever to catch up and I’m a pretty fast reader! I have a very cold glass of bubbly and I’m thoroughly enjoying the cooling rain. It’s quiet this evening. Hubby went back to work today, oldest kid is at work, middle at her moms ... just me and little man and ALL our critters... and they don’t say much[emoji23]. I needed this !



Enjoy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So I utubed perfect.. I had forgotten that one... it’s good too!
> 
> All animals imprint on me . It’s my weirdness I’ve had since child hood! I thought I was special but then my son came along unexpectedly and I think he has it too.


Same here.. besides my ahole iguana lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love that song.. perfect is better tho


Ed Sheeran is one of my favorite new artists too. Now I'll have to hear perfect.


----------



## Maro2Bear

From this






To this




Can’t beat freshly caught Chesapeake Blue Crabs that turn into Crab Cakes for dinner (some calamari as a starter).


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ed Sheeran is one of my favorite new artists too. Now I'll have to hear perfect.


Listen! Its a great song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> From this
> 
> View attachment 279142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 279143
> 
> 
> Can’t beat freshly caught Chesapeake Blue Crabs that turn into Crab Cakes for dinner (some calamari as a starter).


Looks like u had a good day!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> From this
> 
> View attachment 279142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 279143
> 
> 
> Can’t beat freshly caught Chesapeake Blue Crabs that turn into Crab Cakes for dinner (some calamari as a starter).



So who cooked? You or wifey??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh man these lemonades are going down nice haha


----------



## EllieMay

Wellllll, son and I are taking the kayaks out on the lake for a few.. I need some great outdoors!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll, son and I are taking the kayaks out on the lake for a few.. I need some great outdoors!


Enjoyyy.. dont forget the fishing poles


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning Ray. We are about to go out for dinner. It’s nearly 7pm here


Hope dinner was good!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep...a North American robin, as opposed to those lil UK robins. You have a juvenile there, the adults have a full red breast.
> 
> View attachment 279120


The Robin is Michigan's state bird. We usually see them here in Florida during the winter. I didn't see one last winter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> So who cooked? You or wifey??



Of course - wifey.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course - wifey.



Haha if I want to eat I cook! I love my wife but I’d didn’t marry her for her cooking skills. Besides makes just one more reason for her to keep me around!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Listen! Its a great song


I did and another good one is photograph. The video reminds me of Ellie May and her son. There's another one I like but haven't found it yet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I did and another good one is photograph. The video reminds me of Ellie May and her son. There's another one I like but haven't found it yet.


Photograph


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> Would you tell us the tale ???? Please.





Maro2Bear said:


> Took me some time to get this one, but, here you go:
> 
> *Description*
> Wish upon a Pike, also known as The Magic Fish, is a 1938 fantasy film directed by Aleksandr Rou, which was his debut and filmed at Soyuzdetfilm. It is adapted from a play by Yelizaveta Tarakhovskaya, itself based on At the Pike's Behest and other tales from Slavic folklore. Wikipedia
> 
> Adapted from four different Russian folk-tales, this early Soviet fantasy film tells the story of Emelya the Fool, who, fishing one day, *catches a talking pike who pleads for his life and in return grants Emelya wishes for a life spared.
> 
> View attachment 279141
> *



Well done, Mark! The story is an all-time Russian dream. A lazy guy goes fishing, catches a magic pike, and gets his every wish granted, which enables him to continue being lazy and marry a princess.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Well done, Mark! The story is an all-time Russian dream. A lazy guy goes fishing, catches a magic pike, and gets his every wish granted, which enables him to continue being lazy and marry a princess.


Dobro pozhalovat' obratno Haha


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I did and another good one is photograph. The video reminds me of Ellie May and her son. There's another one I like but haven't found it yet.



Well heck... now I’ve got to utube that one


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha if I want to eat I cook! I love my wife but I’d didn’t marry her for her cooking skills. Besides makes just one more reason for her to keep me around!


That's funny! My sons helped me in the kitchen and now my eldest can COOK! I keep trying to talk him into being a chef its so good. I taught him but he's way better then me now.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Well done, Mark! The story is an all-time Russian dream. A lazy guy goes fishing, catches a magic pike, and gets his every wish granted, which enables him to continue being lazy and marry a princess.



Well that author is askew...???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

God! Hows my laundry doing? Hahaha


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> Well heck... now I’ve got to utube that one



Wow... don’t know how I’ve never watched that video.. awesome..


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The Robin is Michigan's state bird. We usually see them here in Florida during the winter. I didn't see one last winter.


They must have stayed here in southern Ohio. Or the next state south. They were back early this year.


----------



## Moozillion

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaaa. Luckily chicken is very cheap, 10-12 drum sticks for about $4.00. A crabcake dinner in here Maryland will run you $20.00. And not nearly as packed with crab as home made. (Plus, we reuse them many times over)
> 
> Wonder where your crabs were from? Possibly shipped up from @Moozillion ’s neck of the woods.


Could be! Could be!
Ain't much better than fresh crab that was swimming in the bay 1/2 hour before they hit the table!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God! Hows my laundry doing? Hahaha


It is what it is. I always put off till tomorrow what should have been done last week. Or when I get to it. I have such cute little critters I get distracted easily.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It is what it is. I always put off till tomorrow what should have been done last week. Or when I get to it. I have such cute little critters I get distracted easily.


Well i guess i can wear these clothes for one more day lmao


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Wow... don’t know how I’ve never watched that video.. awesome..


Isn't it nice. I've never watched his videos either. I just like his songs but never really payed attention to the names of them. As it turns out I like a lot of them. If I'm not mistaken, I think he's from the UK.


----------



## EllieMay

Welllllp... I’m done folks
Night night..


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i guess i can wear these clothes for one more day lmao


That's what I'm going to suggest to my spoiled little 60 years + brother. If he dares to complain.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Welllllp... I’m done folks
> Night night..
> View attachment 279161


Have a great morning!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Night night duck lady


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well i guess nobody singing tonight ill go watch youtube lol


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Serves me right for failing to visit you! Guten Appetit.
> 
> I’m mostly settled in. Looking for a full-time job, eventually. Freelancing might not be enough.
> 
> My new corner has lots of strange creatures too, of the kind I haven’t seen on the other side. The squirrels are black, the robins are fake (to paraphrase a more knowledgeable roommate), that kind of thing... [emoji23]



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I thought it was some sort of thrush with those markings.
> Not a robin redbreast like ours.



American Robins are a type of thrush with a red breast


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh sh.t! I think i just killed the leprechaun i just shook him a lil asking where the gold was smh so sensitive



I doubt it. He’s good at faking


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> From this
> 
> View attachment 279142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 279143
> 
> 
> Can’t beat freshly caught Chesapeake Blue Crabs that turn into Crab Cakes for dinner (some calamari as a starter).



Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are about to start heading north. We have our passports. Repeat. We have our passports!


----------



## JoesMum

This is what happened last year [emoji1]


JoesMum said:


> This is a long one, but stick with it.
> 
> My day started with the alarm going off at 07:30.
> 
> One hundred miles up the A26 motorway, heading for Calais, JoesDad suddenly says “Is the passport folder in the glove box?”
> 
> It wasn’t.
> 
> He’d left the folder on the roof of the car.
> 
> I rang the hotel, but they couldn’t find it in their car park - the receptionist was outside looking whilst talking to me on the phone.
> 
> Then a text from JoesDad’s Dad saying Reims Police had the folder and 2 passports. They’d rung the emergency contact number in the passports.
> 
> We headed back to Reims Police Station.
> 
> Yes only 2 passports out of 4 and they had clearly been run over several times. The police said they were picked up on the A344 (a major road) near J25 and we might spot the others. Thankfully I speak passable French because the police were lovely, but didn’t speak much English.
> 
> So, hazard flashers on, we retraced our route and there they were! Unfortunately 1 was in the central reservation (mine); the other we were able to pick up.
> 
> So next call was to the UK Foreign Office helpline who said that the UK Border Agency would probably let us through, but I might have to go to Paris tomorrow to get emergency documents.
> 
> So, we headed back to Eurotunnel Calais. Lunch was a quarter of a dried sausage, quarter of a nectarine and either a brioche bun or a pain au chocolat. Arrived late for our crossing. Got through French passport control with 3 bent passports and my driving licence and then ... UK Border Agency
> 
> The Border Force lady was brilliant. She gave me a form and we had to park in the “parking spaces of shame” (my words not hers) next to a British car with a baby that had no passport... it’s still there I think.
> 
> We filled in the form, were advised the damaged passports should be replaced and, obviously, mine too.
> 
> And now we’re on board a Eurotunnel train with our car, only just over 2 hours late so far. I am actually somewhere under the English Channel with an internet connection!
> 
> Thank goodness we live in Kent and don’t have a long journey the other side. Although the children must catch trains to their homes.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> This is what happened last year [emoji1]



I remember and it wasn’t even me so I’m sure it’s something you both will always be super conscious of now! Safe travels Linda! Bet your ready from some R&R now!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning


Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits

Happy Saturday friends!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning CDR! Time for a Dunkins run


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 279177
> 
> Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits
> 
> Happy Saturday friends!



How lovely! [emoji177]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 279177
> 
> Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits
> 
> Happy Saturday friends![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> EllieMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 279177
> 
> Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits
> 
> Happy Saturday friends!
> 
> 
> 
> awww.. what a sweet daughter you have
Click to expand...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are about to start heading north. We have our passports. Repeat. We have our passports!



Do you have your passports? Won’t hurt to triple-check [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 279177
> 
> Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits
> 
> Happy Saturday friends!



She’s definitely up to something. I’d recommend you stay vigilant next couple of days. 

(Really beautiful. Sweet, talented girl. [emoji173]️)


----------



## Kristoff

When torts get plotting...



Happy weekend! (To everyone but me [emoji849])


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Hold on.. let me grab my fishing pole . Omg they’re so cute! Send me 2


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> When torts get plotting...
> View attachment 279178
> 
> 
> Happy weekend! (To everyone but me [emoji849])


I just gonna go down by the lake and scream in Russian at the fish all day.. so if im not on here for awhile i prob got thrown in a mental institution haha


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just gonna go down by the lake and scream in Russian at the fish all day.. so if im not on here for awhile i prob got thrown in a mental institution haha



Oh dear. I hope you’re back soon (‘ish). Otherwise the other roommates will send me to the naughty step. Again.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. I hope you’re back soon (‘ish). Otherwise the other roommates will send me to the naughty step. Again.


Next to the elephant wearing the boots with the fur


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> She’s definitely up to something. I’d recommend you stay vigilant next couple of days.
> 
> (Really beautiful. Sweet, talented girl. [emoji173]️)



Right!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> When torts get plotting...
> View attachment 279178
> 
> 
> Happy weekend! (To everyone but me [emoji849])



There’s always Sunday 
Good luck with the kiddies!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hold on.. let me grab my fishing pole . Omg they’re so cute! Send me 2



Lol!!! There will be no fishing for feathers in this neck of the woods. They are fun to watch though.. they chase anything that moves!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh dear. I hope you’re back soon (‘ish). Otherwise the other roommates will send me to the naughty step. Again.



Your spot is worn from use.. probably shaped to your bottom with your name inscribed [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Took me some time to get this one, but, here you go:
> 
> *Description*
> Wish upon a Pike, also known as The Magic Fish, is a 1938 fantasy film directed by Aleksandr Rou, which was his debut and filmed at Soyuzdetfilm. It is adapted from a play by Yelizaveta Tarakhovskaya, itself based on At the Pike's Behest and other tales from Slavic folklore. Wikipedia
> 
> Adapted from four different Russian folk-tales, this early Soviet fantasy film tells the story of Emelya the Fool, who, fishing one day, *catches a talking pike who pleads for his life and in return grants Emelya wishes for a life spared.
> 
> View attachment 279141
> *


Oh, thank you. I`ve read the tale now on wikipedia.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I’m a huge country fan but this song touched me when it came out. Haven’t heard it in a while so I looked it up after seeing the name brought up


Indeed a lovely, heart touching song. I like it.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> *chuckling*


You mean "duckling" ..... LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> From this
> 
> View attachment 279142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 279143
> 
> 
> Can’t beat freshly caught Chesapeake Blue Crabs that turn into Crab Cakes for dinner (some calamari as a starter).


Hmmm, looks yummy and I`ll bet it tasted yummy too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. We have arrived in the beautiful city of Reims in the heart of the champagne region of France. The weather is still glorious. 

Our journey was very smooth and I still have these



We are relaxing with a beer. Maybe champagne later.


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Well done, Mark! The story is an all-time Russian dream. A lazy guy goes fishing, catches a magic pike, and gets his every wish granted, which enables him to continue being lazy and marry a princess.


In German exist a similiar tale but the tale ends tragically because a woman wants too much...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fisherman_and_His_Wife


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Could be! Could be!
> Ain't much better than fresh crab that was swimming in the bay 1/2 hour before they hit the table!


Hello Bea ! Long time not seen. Good to read you and have you back here.


----------



## JoesMum

It was peaceful until this happened 





It’s noisy! A French bride and groom being given a traditional send off with car horns blaring, motorbikes being revved and young men hanging out of car windows. There were many more cars after I stopped filming


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Welllllp... I’m done folks
> Night night..
> View attachment 279161


Looks like my bed too.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are about to start heading north. We have our passports. Repeat. We have our passports!


Do you really have your passports ? I would look twice... and more...


----------



## Yvonne G

Good to see posts from the two missing Bea/Bee's!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 279177
> 
> Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits
> 
> Happy Saturday friends!


Wow, that is so heart warming. You can be a proud mom and she a proud daughter.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


>


Cute ! They have a good appetite.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> It was peaceful until this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s noisy! A French bride and groom being given a traditional send off with car horns blaring, motorbikes being revved and young men hanging out of car windows. There were many more cars after I stopped filming


Oh my gosh ! Too much noise.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Good to see posts from the two missing Bea/Bee's!!!


"B"`s always find their way back to the family. Sooner or later. @Yvonne G


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Oh my gosh ! Too much noise.



Gone now. They have undoubtedly started partying somewhere!

We have seen this in France, Spain and Italy when the bride and groom leave the ceremony. It obviously doesn’t happen in Germany. It doesn’t happen in the UK either.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It was peaceful until this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s noisy! A French bride and groom being given a traditional send off with car horns blaring, motorbikes being revved and young men hanging out of car windows. There were many more cars after I stopped filming





Bee62 said:


> Oh my gosh ! Too much noise.





JoesMum said:


> Gone now. They have undoubtedly started partying somewhere!
> 
> We have seen this in France, Spain and Italy when the bride and groom leave the ceremony. It obviously doesn’t happen in Germany. It doesn’t happen in the UK either.



Meh. Just a small, quiet affair, strictly for the closest relatives (says someone with 10 years of living in Turkey) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Meh. Just a small, quiet affair, strictly for the closest relatives (says someone with 10 years of living in Turkey) [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



JoesDad said much the same about India [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Gonna be triple digit heat today and for the upcoming week, so I've finished outside and now am thinking of ways to avoid house cleaning.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Gonna be triple digit heat today and for the upcoming week, so I've finished outside and now am thinking of ways to avoid house cleaning.



I don’t blame you. That’s too hot!


----------



## JoesMum

A couple of photos of Reims by night including its lovely cathedral


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Isn't it nice. I've never watched his videos either. I just like his songs but never really payed attention to the names of them. As it turns out I like a lot of them. If I'm not mistaken, I think he's from the UK.


Yes he is British and he's very talented.
He didn't have a great time at school as he had a stammer and was bullied - I bet those bullies would love to be his mate now!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 279177
> 
> Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits
> 
> Happy Saturday friends!


Aww - that's lovely! 
She has quite a talent for it too


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


>



Beautiful little things!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A couple of photos of Reims by night including its lovely cathedral
> View attachment 279191
> 
> View attachment 279192


Gorgeous cathedral - such craftsmanship and all without the modern tools we have today. 
It seems to me with our modern buildings that technology has replaced skills.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
Hope everyone is having a good Saturday 
(I'm sure you'll have some good time eventually, Lena. Hope the party went well)
It really has been hot and sunny here today - over 40C/104F in my garden.
Lola has spent a lot of time outside, trying to climb out of his enclosure and push huge flowerpots around and succeeding in moving them! 
He's not been basking much, but he has had a good nibble on his clover patch.
Expecting more of the same tomorrow  It's too hot for me !


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So I utubed perfect.. I had forgotten that one... it’s good too!
> 
> All animals imprint on me . It’s my weirdness I’ve had since child hood! I thought I was special but then my son came along unexpectedly and I think he has it too.


I have that weird blessing too. My sons too. I've had so many experiences with wild and domestic animals that it doesn't frighten me anymore.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


So cute. Have fun.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Gone now. They have undoubtedly started partying somewhere!
> 
> We have seen this in France, Spain and Italy when the bride and groom leave the ceremony. It obviously doesn’t happen in Germany. It doesn’t happen in the UK either.


It's an old tradition in the US. The bride and groom's car would have streamers some with cans attached and clanging on the road. Plus cars following, honking their horns. It was to see them off for their honeymoon. I haven't seen one of those parades for a long time.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Gonna be triple digit heat today and for the upcoming week, so I've finished outside and now am thinking of ways to avoid house cleaning.


A girl after my own heart. Sometimes I think I must have a good angel on one shoulder and a bad one on the other. When it comes down to my animals the good angel wins. But with house work...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> A couple of photos of Reims by night including its lovely cathedral
> View attachment 279191
> 
> View attachment 279192



Wow! That’s just Awe Inspiring!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday
> (I'm sure you'll have some good time eventually, Lena. Hope the party went well)
> It really has been hot and sunny here today - over 40C/104F in my garden.
> Lola has spent a lot of time outside, trying to climb out of his enclosure and push huge flowerpots around and succeeding in moving them!
> He's not been basking much, but he has had a good nibble on his clover patch.
> Expecting more of the same tomorrow  It's too hot for me !



Wow! That is hot.. hope it cools down soon!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning. The four of us, me JoesDad and the passports, have made it to the port of Calais where we we’ll have relaxed seafood lunch before heading for the channel tunnel 

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning. The four of us, me JoesDad and the passports, have made it to the port of Calais where we we’ll have relaxed seafood lunch before heading for the channel tunnel
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone


Happy Sunday to you too Linda and safe travels!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Wow! That is hot.. hope it cools down soon!


My garden is a real suntrap - best avoided on very hot days, I think it should cool down in a day or so.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning! 
Hope everyone has a peaceful and restful Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning All...

Really nice cool weather front moved in late Friday afternoon and pushed out all of the heat and oppressive humidity. Including Friday, we had 50 plus days above 90G. By Saturday morning, temps in our region dropped by 25 degrees into the low 70’s. Really nice.

Went out early Saturday for a paddle to a creek that joins the Chesapeake Bay. Long story short, we were practicing self rescues and my friend ended up breaking his paddle shortly into our trip, soooooooooooo, we had to cut our trip short.

Our shortened route on a gorgeos morning ended up being a tad over 7 miles.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning friends! And leprechaun


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> Really nice cool weather front moved in late Friday afternoon and pushed out all of the heat and oppressive humidity. Including Friday, we had 50 plus days above 90G. By Saturday morning, temps in our region dropped by 25 degrees into the low 70’s. Really nice.
> 
> Went out early Saturday for a paddle to a creek that joins the Chesapeake Bay. Long story short, we were practicing self rescues and my friend ended up breaking his paddle shortly into our trip, soooooooooooo, we had to cut our trip short.
> 
> Our shortened route on a gorgeos morning ended up being a tad over 7 miles.
> 
> View attachment 279259



Hmmmm.... so if that was a real rescue, your friend would have been up a creek without a paddle??? 

We have had a little bit of cooling here too. A few scattered sprinklings.... Mornings are really nice.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and a Happy Sunday . I hope everyone’s day is safe and enjoyable.. today is Home Chores for me.. I’m glad to have them to do and a day to enjoy the simple things.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have to mow the lawn .. im glad to have that to do pfft lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday was kayaking, but this morning we are going to tackle replacing our in-sink garbage didposal. Long story short, it stopped working. We reset the little “reset” button, no work. Used the little hex key to ensure free spinning, no luck. Removed the motor, hard wired it up, it worked... hmmm. Checked the switch and all wires going to it, fine. Reinstalled, didnt work.
Circuit breaker - all good.

So, not straight forward as to the nature of the issue.

Electric is good, disposal motor is good when hooked up separately - but when hooked up - no joy.

Wifey bought a new one yesterday, we have fingers crossed that it will work.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone! Waiting for Opo to wake up. 
I have a ton of catching up to do here. Give me a few days LOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday was kayaking, but this morning we are going to tackle replacing our in-sink garbage didposal. Long story short, it stopped working. We reset the little “reset” button, no work. Used the little hex key to ensure free spinning, no luck. Removed the motor, hard wired it up, it worked... hmmm. Checked the switch and all wires going to it, fine. Reinstalled, didnt work.
> Circuit breaker - all good.
> 
> So, not straight forward as to the nature of the issue.
> 
> Electric is good, disposal motor is good when hooked up separately - but when hooked up - no joy.
> 
> Wifey bought a new one yesterday, we have fingers crossed that it will work.


Sounds like fun! Good luck


----------



## JoesMum

And we are home. It’s as hot here as it was in the south of France. I think we’ll be getting the fan back out of the roof. We put it away before we went on holiday assuming that the potential for mini heatwaves would be over when we returned


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> And we are home. It’s as hot here as it was in the south of France. I think we’ll be getting the fan back out of the roof. We put it away before we went on holiday assuming that the potential for mini heatwaves would be over when we returned


I've had this picture in my mind of the UK being cold and dreary all the time. I'm surprised to learn about 'heat waves' and Lynn's post about triple digit heat the other day really surprised me. I'll bet that's hard for you folks to take, huh? We have it all summer long, so we're more or less used to it and we have the cooling type appliances already in place to take care of triple digits. Stay cool!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday was kayaking, but this morning we are going to tackle replacing our in-sink garbage didposal. Long story short, it stopped working. We reset the little “reset” button, no work. Used the little hex key to ensure free spinning, no luck. Removed the motor, hard wired it up, it worked... hmmm. Checked the switch and all wires going to it, fine. Reinstalled, didnt work.
> Circuit breaker - all good.
> 
> So, not straight forward as to the nature of the issue.
> 
> Electric is good, disposal motor is good when hooked up separately - but when hooked up - no joy.
> 
> Wifey bought a new one yesterday, we have fingers crossed that it will work.




Ok. Installed the brandy NEW disposal, but....nope, didnt work. :-(

Ok...has to be electrical issue. Removed switch plate, removed the switch, installed a brandy new switch AND voila! Motor turned on. I guess the internal bits in the on/off switch broke. So, now I can put the disposal all back in. We’re going to keep the new disposal installed.

The offending switch now replaced.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I've had this picture in my mind of the UK being cold and dreary all the time. I'm surprised to learn about 'heat waves' and Lynn's post about triple digit heat the other day really surprised me. I'll bet that's hard for you folks to take, huh? We have it all summer long, so we're more or less used to it and we have the cooling type appliances already in place to take care of triple digits. Stay cool!



We joke our weather constantly, but that’s because it is very changeable and completely unpredictable. People from other countries don’t understand how we can’t be certain what our weather will do more than a couple of days in advance. And pretty regularly there’s uncertainty through the day.

Our weather is driven by the Jet Stream which wiggles its way round the globe in the upper atmosphere bringing warm air from the Gulf of Mexico. The Jet Stream means that our weather is much milder than places at a similar latitude on the American side of the Atlantic Ocean. If it wasn’t for the Jet Stream we’d get weather like northern Canada and Alaska which are on the same latitude.

The Jet Stream’s position isn’t constant though. Sometimes it wiggles far to the North and we gets lots of warm weather. Sometimes the Jet Stream is to the south and we get very cold weather. Sometimes we get a direct hit and the warm, water loaded air brings lots of rain.

The West side of the UK gets the prevailing winds first and thus gets the rain first. So Lyn in Wales gets more rain than we do in the extreme East. We suffer from prolonged dry spells as the rain has all fallen before it gets to us.

We get lots of sun, but we gets lots of showers too which is what makes, as the hymn Jerusalem says, “England’s green and pleasant land”


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We joke our weather constantly, but that’s because it is very changeable and completely unpredictable. People from other countries don’t understand how we can’t be certain what our weather will do more than a couple of days in advance. And pretty regularly there’s uncertainty through the day.
> 
> Our weather is driven by the Jet Stream which wiggles its way round the globe in the upper atmosphere bringing warm air from the Gulf of Mexico. The Jet Stream means that our weather is much milder than places at a similar latitude on the American side of the Atlantic Ocean. If it wasn’t for the Jet Stream we’d get weather like northern Canada and Alaska which are on the same latitude.
> 
> The Jet Stream’s position isn’t constant though. Sometimes it wiggles far to the North and we gets lots of warm weather. Sometimes the Jet Stream is to the south and we get very cold weather. Sometimes we get a direct hit and the warm, water loaded air brings lots of rain.
> 
> The West side of the UK gets the prevailing winds first and thus gets the rain first. So Lyn in Wales gets more rain than we do in the extreme East. We suffer from prolonged dry spells as the rain has all fallen before it gets to us.
> 
> We get lots of sun, but we gets lots of showers too which is what makes, as the hymn Jerusalem says, “England’s green and pleasant land”




One thing I learned very quickly while living in North Yorkshire up near Harrogate for a good five years was - one doesn't plan things by the wxr forecast, you just do it. Hike planned, do it. Visiting a castle, do it. A farmer’s msrket, just go. We would leave Harrogate in the pouring down rain, arrive at our trail and bam, sunshine all day. Or, usually, nice and clear in the morning only to get rained on all day long in the Dales or border with Scotland. We always had a good warm pub lined up at the end of the day, complete with a warming peat fire and Yorkshire pudding, and wonderful pints of Ale.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Installed the brandy NEW disposal, but....nope, didnt work. :-(
> 
> Ok...has to be electrical issue. Removed switch plate, removed the switch, installed a brandy new switch AND voila! Motor turned on. I guess the internal bits in the on/off switch broke. So, now I can put the disposal all back in. We’re going to keep the new disposal installed.
> 
> The offending switch now replaced.
> 
> View attachment 279286



Ok, all fixed. No runs, no drips, no errors. All back to normal.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

All done with the yard work.. finally lazy sunday time


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> One thing I learned very quickly while living in North Yorkshire up near Harrogate for a good five years was - one doesn't plan things by the wxr forecast, you just do it. Hike planned, do it. Visiting a castle, do it. A farmer’s msrket, just go. We would leave Harrogate in the pouring down rain, arrive at our trail and bam, sunshine all day. Or, usually, nice and clear in the morning only to get rained on all day long in the Dales or border with Scotland. We always had a good warm pub lined up at the end of the day, complete with a warming peat fire and Yorkshire pudding, and wonderful pints of Ale.



Sounds about right. There’s no bad weather. Just bad clothing. In the UK we wear layers so we can adjust easily... and keep an umbrella handy [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, all fixed. No runs, no drips, no errors. All back to normal.



Well done [emoji4]


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> All done with the yard work.. finally lazy sunday time



And well done to you too


----------



## JoesMum

Having got home about 3pm we have been able to unpack and get things organised. Between us, we have done a couple of loads of laundry, cut the grass which has taken full advantage of the heavy rain in our absence, picked up several pounds of windfall apples that smell very alcoholic and refilled our bird feeders.

Tomorrow I am back on duty at the wildlife rescue. JoesDad is off work because it’s a public holiday, so he can sort the car out (get it to the car wash and switch the headlights over) and clean the aquarium at his leisure.

It just occurred to me that I should explain the headlamp thing. In mainland Europe people drive on the right like in the USA and Canada. 

In the UK we drive on the left. So, British car headlamps dip to the left and French car headlamps dip to the right. If we don’t adjust our headlamps they dazzle oncoming drivers in France even when dipped.

Some (expensive) cars have headlamps that can be adjusted using an electronic setting. Some people stop the glare by putting tape on the lamp glass to stop reflection of light to the left. Ours require you to take the headlamp unit out and manually flick a switch on the back of each so they dip the opposite way.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Having got home about 3pm we have been able to unpack and get things organised. Between us, we have done a couple of loads of laundry, cut the grass which has taken full advantage of the heavy rain in our absence, picked up several pounds of windfall apples that smell very alcoholic and refilled our bird feeders.
> 
> Tomorrow I am back on duty at the wildlife rescue. JoesDad is off work because it’s a public holiday, so he can sort the car out (get it to the car wash and switch the headlights over) and clean the aquarium at his leisure.
> 
> It just occurred to me that I should explain the headlamp thing. In mainland Europe people drive on the right like in the USA and Canada.
> 
> In the UK we drive on the left. So, British car headlamps dip to the left and French car headlamps dip to the right. If we don’t adjust our headlamps they dazzle oncoming drivers in France even when dipped.
> 
> Some (expensive) cars have headlamps that can be adjusted using an electronic setting. Some people stop the glare by putting tape on the lamp glass to stop reflection of light to the left. Ours require you to take the headlamp unit out and manually flick a switch on the back of each so they dip the opposite way.



Agh yes. I remember having my headlights adjusted AND adding a rear very bright FOG lamp to switch on during those zero visibility evenings and mornings. Needed to get this all done to bring my US vehicle ready for MOT inspection.

Sounds like you are already to enjoy your Bank Holiday monday. Have fun with the rescues.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Having got home about 3pm we have been able to unpack and get things organised. Between us, we have done a couple of loads of laundry, cut the grass which has taken full advantage of the heavy rain in our absence, picked up several pounds of windfall apples that smell very alcoholic and refilled our bird feeders.
> 
> Tomorrow I am back on duty at the wildlife rescue. JoesDad is off work because it’s a public holiday, so he can sort the car out (get it to the car wash and switch the headlights over) and clean the aquarium at his leisure.
> 
> It just occurred to me that I should explain the headlamp thing. In mainland Europe people drive on the right like in the USA and Canada.
> 
> In the UK we drive on the left. So, British car headlamps dip to the left and French car headlamps dip to the right. If we don’t adjust our headlamps they dazzle oncoming drivers in France even when dipped.
> 
> Some (expensive) cars have headlamps that can be adjusted using an electronic setting. Some people stop the glare by putting tape on the lamp glass to stop reflection of light to the left. Ours require you to take the headlamp unit out and manually flick a switch on the back of each so they dip the opposite way.


Wow ive never heard of the headlight thing.. interesting


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And well done lol


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow ive never heard of the headlight thing.. interesting



The CDR is a centre for learning how things are elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> The CDR is a centre for learning how things are elsewhere in the world.


I guess your right.. i look forward to learning more. I mean i thought the carrot eating snow leopard, the wooly spider, jellyfish and leprechaun were interesting .. but this headlight thing just blew my mind haha


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The CDR is a centre for learning how things are elsewhere in the world.


Welcome back Linda!
Everyday's a school day in the CDR!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Linda!
> Everyday's a school day in the CDR!


Dont say that! I hate school LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont say that! I hate school LOL


I hope that doesn't include teachers!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> I hope that doesn't include teachers!


Only ones that give homework for the weekend  I take it your a teacher?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm.... so if that was a real rescue, your friend would have been up a creek without a paddle???
> 
> We have had a little bit of cooling here too. A few scattered sprinklings.... Mornings are really nice.
> View attachment 279261


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Sounds about right. There’s no bad weather. Just bad clothing. In the UK we wear layers so we can adjust easily... and keep an umbrella handy [emoji23]


Sounds like Ohio.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Installed the brandy NEW disposal, but....nope, didnt work. :-(
> 
> Ok...has to be electrical issue. Removed switch plate, removed the switch, installed a brandy new switch AND voila! Motor turned on. I guess the internal bits in the on/off switch broke. So, now I can put the disposal all back in. We’re going to keep the new disposal installed.
> 
> The offending switch now replaced.
> 
> View attachment 279286



Glad all that brandy helped. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Sounds about right. There’s no bad weather. Just bad clothing. In the UK we wear layers so we can adjust easily... and keep an umbrella handy [emoji23]



In Denmark there’s also no bad weather. Or so they say. Besides, in Denmark umbrellas are overrated.


----------



## Kristoff

P.S. Doesn’t apply to tortoises. [emoji23][emoji217][emoji173]️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Glad all that brandy helped. [emoji6]



Some of my memory of actual events as they transpired are a little scotchy.


----------



## EllieMay

I feel that I have thoroughly been educated by all of you and the wide variety of subjects that you have covered in the past few hours. ..
So ..... Well done [emoji4]... I haven’t accomplished anything even remotely as interesting today so I’m going to have a vodka & cranberry and live vicariously through you. Early to bed, early to rise


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I feel that I have thoroughly been educated by all of you and the wide variety of subjects that you have covered in the past few hours. ..
> So ..... Well done [emoji4]... I haven’t accomplished anything even remotely as interesting today so I’m going to have a vodka & cranberry and live vicariously through you. Early to bed, early to rise



Enjoy...


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Glad all that brandy helped. [emoji6]


I wondered why no one commented on the 'brandy' new disposal!


----------



## Yvonne G

It was a do nothing day for me too. I heated up a frozen dinner for lunch then sat around working puzzles on the Kindle. Well, earlier in the day I did manage to put one load of dirty clothes into the washer and turn it on. Now I have to remember to take the clean clothes out and put them into the drier. Woe is me. Such a lot of work!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It was a do nothing day for me too. I heated up a frozen dinner for lunch then sat around working puzzles on the Kindle. Well, earlier in the day I did manage to put one load of dirty clothes into the washer and turn it on. Now I have to remember to take the clean clothes out and put them into the drier. Woe is me. Such a lot of work!



Don’t forget to put your clothes in the drier

G’night!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of my memory of actual events as they transpired are a little scotchy.



That’s the spirit! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I feel that I have thoroughly been educated by all of you and the wide variety of subjects that you have covered in the past few hours. ..
> So ..... Well done [emoji4]... I haven’t accomplished anything even remotely as interesting today so I’m going to have a vodka & cranberry and live vicariously through you. Early to bed, early to rise



Mark’s brandy, Heather’s vodka & cranberry. Glad to hear the One-legged Pirate has resumed his rounds properly. I decided to drink less wine. So it’s whisky on the rocks for me.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I wondered why no one commented on the 'brandy' new disposal!



Because it’s an unspeakable crime?


----------



## Bébert81

Reptilony said:


> Oh I just have a sully and a false map! [emoji16] You've had a lot!!


Hope will have a lot again if I stay in France!


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> It was peaceful until this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s noisy! A French bride and groom being given a traditional send off with car horns blaring, motorbikes being revved and young men hanging out of car windows. There were many more cars after I stopped filming


Sorry this not traditional ! 
We are just used to honk with our cars.
In this case they rent some luxious cars to seems richs & to attract attention. Honnestly I don't really like that at all.


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> A couple of photos of Reims by night including its lovely cathedral
> View attachment 279191
> 
> View attachment 279192


Reims is a lovely city even if I prefer my South West !


----------



## Bébert81

Happy monday to everyone!
Here it's a kind of back-to-school week even if I restarted 2 weeks ago


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Just occasionally the TFO has a wobble and becomes unavailable. Here in the CDR, we have set up a private Facebook Group to see us through at these times. (Needless to say, since it was setup TFO hasn’t crashed for long enough to need it!)

CDR members can request to join the group by following this link (you will be asked for your posting name on this forum)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/?ref=share

TFO also has an official Facebook group that you can join
https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/?ref=share


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday all..

Look at this wonderful morning wake-up temperature!


----------



## Maro2Bear

PS - Happy Bank holiday to one and all. US folks can skip this one. Labor Day weekend is coming soon enough!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> And we are home. It’s as hot here as it was in the south of France. I think we’ll be getting the fan back out of the roof. We put it away before we went on holiday assuming that the potential for mini heatwaves would be over when we returned


33 degrees here yesterday Linda


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Installed the brandy NEW disposal, but....nope, didnt work. :-(
> 
> Ok...has to be electrical issue. Removed switch plate, removed the switch, installed a brandy new switch AND voila! Motor turned on. I guess the internal bits in the on/off switch broke. So, now I can put the disposal all back in. We’re going to keep the new disposal installed.
> 
> The offending switch now replaced.
> 
> View attachment 279286


Your plug sockets are very different from the ones we have. They look like shocked faces


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Your plug sockets are very different from the ones we have. They look like shocked faces



Indeed. Your standard three prongers are quite different.


----------



## Bee62

P.S. Doesn’t apply to tortoises. [emoji23][emoji217][emoji173]️[/QUOTE]
This specie need very hot temps to hatch.... 180 C in the oven ?


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Mark’s brandy, Heather’s vodka & cranberry. Glad to hear the One-legged Pirate has resumed his rounds properly. I decided to drink less wine. So it’s whisky on the rocks for me.


 Can I have a glass of cold milk please ????


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! We are a full 10degrees warmer than in Marks area and back under another heat advisory for the day. 
Off for the normal work day but I may get to squeeze in lunch with another forum member... yay [emoji3] hope everyone has a wonderful day & Not see ya later!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. It’s hit 31C /88F at the rescue and the thermometer is still rising

I have been on general duties until my bird feeding shift starts shortly

Laundry, cleaning and hedgehogs 





I am melting! JoesDad isn’t at work because of the public holiday so he’s decided he’s organising dinner tonight. I have a feeling it will be a barbecue


----------



## Bébert81

Ben02 said:


> 33 degrees here yesterday Linda


Same here but you are probably speaking in °F, on my side it's 33°C...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bee62 said:


> Can I have a glass of cold milk please ????



Did you know that humans are the only species to consume milk beyond infancy AND the only species to drink another mammals milk.?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/...s-that-drinks-milk-past-infancy/#7f55dca86aaf


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bébert81 said:


> Same here but you are probably speaking in °F, on my side it's 33°C...



I think it really was 33c there where Ben lives....


----------



## Bébert81

Maro2Bear said:


> I think it really was 33c there where Ben lives....


Hope for him !


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Only ones that give homework for the weekend  I take it your a teacher?


Yes, but you're OK I'm still on holiday so no detention for you - yet!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's too hot for me to venture out too far today so I'm busy doing nothing special and enjoying watching Lola plodding around between his room and the garden.
The neighbours have gone away again!!! 
So that's always a bonus and means I can enjoy some quiet time in my garden later when it cools down!!
Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## Ben02

Bébert81 said:


> Hope for him !


It was 33 degrees C, good for torts but no for me


----------



## Bébert81

Ben02 said:


> It was 33 degrees C, good for torts but no for me


I prefered to have more on the morning. My african turtles need at least 17-18°C to go outside...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Installed the brandy NEW disposal, but....nope, didnt work. :-(
> 
> Ok...has to be electrical issue. Removed switch plate, removed the switch, installed a brandy new switch AND voila! Motor turned on. I guess the internal bits in the on/off switch broke. So, now I can put the disposal all back in. We’re going to keep the new disposal installed.
> 
> The offending switch now replaced.
> 
> View attachment 279286


Nice job! The discharge port that you hook the hose up to. Make sure you remove the plastic plug in the port. Most come with one and sometimes people forget to take them out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, all fixed. No runs, no drips, no errors. All back to normal.


The plug most have been removed or never there. My other post was late.LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day or evening. No kayaking for me today. I find that I only go in circles when I paddle.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day or evening. No kayaking for me today. I find that I only go in circles when I paddle.



[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice job! The discharge port that you hook the hose up to. Make sure you remove the plastic plug in the port. Most come with one and sometimes people forget to take them out.



Yep, the knock out piece is where the dishwasher discharge hose hooks in and dumps. But, yes, done. Tks


----------



## Maro2Bear

Today is tree trimming, log splitting and wood burning. I’m still working on those trees & logs i cut down earlier in the year. Almost done - but never really all done.


----------



## Ben02

I’m very tired today, all the tortie shenanigans recently have really worn me out, one particular tort showing his man hood. We won’t name any names *cough* Selma *cough*.....

I was rudely awoken by my phone at 1:43 in the morning today, it was the motion detector from camera 3 in the tort room. The rush of adrenaline was awful even though there wasn’t much to worry about. I went down stairs to find young Patricia chowing down on some left over Hibiscus!!!

Must be the weather. Kids ay


----------



## Maro2Bear

Gee, look what @Kristoff missed in Roskilde

https://sputniknews.com/europe/201907051076158776-naked-run-music-festival/


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Gee, look what @Kristoff missed in Roskilde
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/europe/201907051076158776-naked-run-music-festival/


That’s like something you’d expect to see where I live


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I’m very tired today, all the tortie shenanigans recently have really worn me out, one particular tort showing his man hood. We won’t name any names *cough* Selma *cough*.....
> 
> I was rudely awoken by my phone at 1:43 in the morning today, it was the motion detector from camera 3 in the tort room. The rush of adrenaline was awful even though there wasn’t much to worry about. I went down stairs to find young Patricia chowing down on some left over Hibiscus!!!
> 
> Must be the weather. Kids ay



In the hot weather, Joe was regularly active active after dark. We left him to it though. No cctv to disturb our beauty sleep


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Gee, look what @Kristoff missed in Roskilde
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/europe/201907051076158776-naked-run-music-festival/



Well.... [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> That’s like something you’d expect to see where I live



Yes, that’s very Brighton, I agree! [emoji1][emoji4]


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> In the hot weather, Joe was regularly active active after dark. We left him to it though. No cctv to disturb our beauty sleep


Its mostly their because we have a cat who can open doors. A cat and a tiny tort is not a good mix


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Its mostly their because we have a cat who can open doors. A cat and a tiny tort is not a good mix



Time for a door latch....seems easy enough!


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for a door latch....seems easy enough!


Good idea, how have I not thought of that.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279329
> 
> 
> P.S. Doesn’t apply to tortoises. [emoji23][emoji217][emoji173]️


I gotta try that with a good bread recipe...maybe around Thanksgiving. My grandchildren would love it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I feel that I have thoroughly been educated by all of you and the wide variety of subjects that you have covered in the past few hours. ..
> So ..... Well done [emoji4]... I haven’t accomplished anything even remotely as interesting today so I’m going to have a vodka & cranberry and live vicariously through you. Early to bed, early to rise


I'm just living the Highlife. Early to bed, early to rise and trying to figure out this crazy new washer.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s hit 31C /88F at the rescue and the thermometer is still rising
> 
> I have been on general duties until my bird feeding shift starts shortly
> 
> Laundry, cleaning and hedgehogs
> View attachment 279400
> 
> View attachment 279401
> 
> 
> I am melting! JoesDad isn’t at work because of the public holiday so he’s decided he’s organising dinner tonight. I have a feeling it will be a barbecue



I love almost any dinner that someone else prepares!!! A nice cool pasta salad might be just thing for weather like today..

Those hedgehogs are just adorable


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's too hot for me to venture out too far today so I'm busy doing nothing special and enjoying watching Lola plodding around between his room and the garden.
> The neighbours have gone away again!!!
> So that's always a bonus and means I can enjoy some quiet time in my garden later when it cools down!!
> Hope everyone has a good Monday.



You too Lyn! I can’t stand the thought of naughty neighbors keeping you out of your garden [emoji35] 
Enjoy. Karma will get them one day [emoji48]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a good day or evening. No kayaking for me today. I find that I only go in circles when I paddle.



Your humor cracks me up Ray [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Today is tree trimming, log splitting and wood burning. I’m still working on those trees & logs i cut down earlier in the year. Almost done - but never really all done.



Wow... if you ever get to Florida, your not gonna know what to do with yourself!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> I’m very tired today, all the tortie shenanigans recently have really worn me out, one particular tort showing his man hood. We won’t name any names *cough* Selma *cough*.....
> 
> I was rudely awoken by my phone at 1:43 in the morning today, it was the motion detector from camera 3 in the tort room. The rush of adrenaline was awful even though there wasn’t much to worry about. I went down stairs to find young Patricia chowing down on some left over Hibiscus!!!
> 
> Must be the weather. Kids ay



The struggle is real !!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh how i love mondays


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday all!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Gee, look what @Kristoff missed in Roskilde
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/europe/201907051076158776-naked-run-music-festival/



Oh my....ummm truly CANT see Lena doing that [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Good idea, how have I not thought of that.



“Child resistant” clips. My sister had to fit one to her fridge to keep her cat out!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's too hot for me to venture out too far today so I'm busy doing nothing special and enjoying watching Lola plodding around between his room and the garden.
> The neighbours have gone away again!!!
> So that's always a bonus and means I can enjoy some quiet time in my garden later when it cools down!!
> Hope everyone has a good Monday.


Sounds so lovely. It was an Autumn cool down day here. Only at the most, around 73°f. It's kind of restful after all of the high temps.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday all!



And Happy Monday to you!


----------



## EllieMay

Anyone recognize this face??? Had a quick lunch with a Tortoise loving friend.
Thanks for making time @TriciaStringer !
FUN


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I love almost any dinner that someone else prepares!!! A nice cool pasta salad might be just thing for weather like today..
> 
> Those hedgehogs are just adorable



It was a barbecue and it was delicious. All I had to do was shower, change and drink the glass of Pimm’s that JoesDad had prepared for me 

The hedgehogs are cute, but we are overrun with them. As soon as this ridiculous heat dies back, quite a lot will be released.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> The struggle is real !!!!


You know, I thought being on a long summer break after finishing school would be chill....... but I’ve got 3 crazy yearling torts. Margo is 6 now and is so well behaved.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I am craving some KFC big time rn


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279431
> 
> Anyone recognize this face??? Had a quick lunch with a Tortoise loving friend.
> Thanks for making time @TriciaStringer !
> FUN


How lovely to meet up with Tricia.
Hope you had a good lunch!!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> “Child resistant” clips. My sister had to fit one to her fridge to keep her cat out!


Sounds like your sister is living with Garfield the cat


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279431
> 
> Anyone recognize this face??? Had a quick lunch with a Tortoise loving friend.
> Thanks for making time @TriciaStringer !
> FUN


Whatcha have for lunch? Yes im nosey


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I am craving some KFC big time rn


Drive carefully and look out for pedestrians!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes Ill drive into pedestrians carefully


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sounds so lovely. It was an Autumn cool down day here. Only at the most, around 73°f. It's kind of restful after all of the high temps.


Our temps will be dropping gradually again this week now.
I think I heard on the news that today was the hottest late August bank holiday in UK on record.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its cooled down for a few days here also. Its only been in the low 70’s and im loving it


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has been out monitoring dormice today. The new monitoring site she set up this year is very successful. She found loads including these two cute juveniles


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been out monitoring dormice today. The new monitoring site she set up this year is very successful. She found loads including these two cute juveniles
> View attachment 279435


watch out for that snake behind you! Lol very cute


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our temps will be dropping gradually again this week now.
> I think I heard on the news that today was the hottest late August bank holiday in UK on record.


There's always a few cool days in August and then we usually have a warm September. Or even October until it frosts and then still have some warm sunny days after that. This is my favorite time of year.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It was a barbecue and it was delicious. All I had to do was shower, change and drink the glass of Pimm’s that JoesDad had prepared for me L
> 
> The hedgehogs are cute, but we are overrun with them. As soon as this ridiculous heat dies back, quite a lot will be released.


 Lovely.


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> watch out for that snake behind you! Lol very cute



She’d be equally happy with the snake. We only have 3 species in the UK and only one is venomous and even then not deadly

She’s an ecologist. She spends her working hours looking for critters as well as her days off.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> She’d be equally happy with the snake. We only have 3 species in the UK and only one is venomous and even then not deadly
> 
> She’s an ecologist. She spends her working hours looking for critters as well as her days off.


Wow! Dream job for sure


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Wow... if you ever get to Florida, your not gonna know what to do with yourself!



I know. The Real Estate agent we are working with I’m sure thinks we are “difficult” to please, but i will need a garden/property large enough for distant neighbors, trees, bushes, a lawn....etc along with the standard nice pool area. We’ve come very close.
Ogh, water access or close to water as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whatcha have for lunch? Yes im nosey



I’m guessing Tex-Mex and plenty of margaritas! I see some guac n chips.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Gee, look what @Kristoff missed in Roskilde
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/europe/201907051076158776-naked-run-music-festival/



Goodness. 

Interesting choice of the source, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Oh my....ummm truly CANT see Lena doing that [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Good thing it’s dark in here, eh? [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whatcha have for lunch? Yes im nosey



Lol!! It wasn’t KFC but the chick-Fil-a was perfect!!! It’s about all two women with busy schedules could fit in.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Drive carefully and look out for pedestrians!!!



As you would certainly know)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I know. The Real Estate agent we are working with I’m sure thinks we are “difficult” to please, but i will need a garden/property large enough for distant neighbors, trees, bushes, a lawn....etc along with the standard nice pool area. We’ve come very close.
> Ogh, water access or close to water as well.



But isn’t it nice to have the time to be selective!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m guessing Tex-Mex and plenty of margaritas! I see some guac n chips.



Shoulda, coulda, would have!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Good thing it’s dark in here, eh? [emoji23]


And cold


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And cold



Not so good for the naked run. Probably. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Not so good for the naked run. Probably. [emoji33]


To your naughty step


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

There will be no naked runs around that carrot eating leopard


----------



## EllieMay

If there are no pictures, it didn’t happen!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Didn’t we actually have a member that posted his naked run in the snow??? Yeap, I could never forget that))


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yet another hot, humid day forecast for our region, just slightly cooler than yesterday. Plenty of scatterred thunderstorms in our greater Washington DC area, with major damage, hail, strong winds, inches of rain. The storms were heard here, but they moved judt south of us = no rain.
> 
> Got out kayaking early this morning. Seems like all the wildlife are still on Summer Holidays, just a few delinquent Blue Herons.
> 
> View attachment 278940
> View attachment 278941
> View attachment 278942


With scenery like that I can see why you are always on the water every chance you get.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We just had the most stunning sunset ever. No filters - just my iPhone
> View attachment 278957


Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And from earlier
> View attachment 278958


Now this one I really like.


----------



## CarolM

xMario said:


> Today I hiked 22km (13,6 miles) with friends in the beautiful Schwarzwald!
> View attachment 278964
> View attachment 278965
> View attachment 278966


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes it is but for every small step forward there's a massive one back


So sad. And you are right, it is terrible, how nature does not get saved because it is not of historical value. It should have the biggest historical value of all. As it is older than anything man-made!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Did he get injured falling on the floor and laughing out loud?..


LOL, No, but I almost did!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Only a little sign that I am still alive......
> 
> THE ROSE- Bette Midler
> 
> View attachment 278978


Lovely as always Sabine. Nice to not see you for a little while. And glad that you are still alive.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Anyone care to explain ? lol


I am sure that many have explained, however from my side (that is from Cape Town South Africa) it is a safe haven, where the nuts and carrots, hedgehogs, Wool spiders (if she exists), meerkats, homework hounds, snow leopards, One legged Pirates, Leprechauns, Penguins, Ghost Shrimp and a bunch of crazy International people with different senses of humour can all get together and plot to take over the world........Haw Haw Haw (laughs evilly to oneself as I try to lure new meat into our crazy web)!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think that wooly spider just moved


If she exists


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Has anybody seen friday? Ive been looking for it all week


I found it briefly at the end of last week , but then it disappeared again.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Often people are searching for luck but cannot see the luck that they have every day, living in peace and freedom with enough to eat and to drink, healthy and not poor. What are these people searching for ???


Well for the greener grass on the other side of the road of course!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m deep in the country)) i love the music but dont care for the concerts any more due to the amazingly stupid crowds of people. Guess that makes me a little judgmental??


Nope, it just makes you the same as the rest of us. I am so over going out. I am more than happy to stay at home and just chill around doing my own thing. Listening to my favorite music etc.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So your 6 hrs ahead of me.. let me know the lottery numbers for tomorrow


Whahaha. Me too please.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then just crack em open and throw some bacon and pancakes beside em


Holi Ha!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I think that`s what I should do now.


Oooh, I am so with you on this one.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Correct on the Lyrica settling nerves. That's what I am hoping for. The pain meds take away some of the pain. So I hope Lyrica will relieve the other. I was taking when I came out of the coma. But at that time I couldn't even lift my arm. Somewhere down the line a doctor took me off. But now with full range of my arm. I am experiencing these pains.


Well I really hope that they do help you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The spotted turtles will stay small. They top out at five inches.


Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279008
> 
> 
> The first hatch!!! Why is always the wee ours of the morning??? .
> 
> Isn’t he cute?? Or maybe he aspires to be cute??? LOL... I’m so eggcited[emoji6] ( as much as one can be at 2am)


aahhhh, so sweet. Did they imprint on you?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Hi everyone, I got my results back. I got a level 6 in English language which is the equivalent to a B! I got a 3 in maths so I will probably have to do that again but it’s fine. I passed German, History, computer science. I got a 5 in RS aswell


Oh Well done Ben. 
Pity about the maths, but then as you said you can do it again. If you at first don't succeed then try and try again.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all
> Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!


Day um, I am still only on Thursday!!


----------



## Bébert81

Hi everyone, too much meeting for me this week. Don't know how to do everythin so I'm chilling on the forum...


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. A few photos from today’s trip to the “Causses et Cévennes” national park which is a UNESCO world heritage site. As well as the mountains there are farmed plateaus at 1000 metres (~3000ft) cut through by deep river gorges. The scenery is spectacular.
> 
> Several years ago, 2 species of vulture (Black and Griffon) were reintroduced to the area. Not long after, Egyptian vultures pitched up of their own accord. This year Lammergeier (aka Bearded Vulture) were reintroduced.
> 
> We have been here a a few times and the numbers have much increased. We were very excited to see the Lammergeier too, so we saw all 4 species. Vultures are so rare in Western Europe. This is a major environmental success. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 279043
> 
> Lammergeier left, Griffon right
> View attachment 279044
> 
> View attachment 279045
> 
> View attachment 279046
> 
> View attachment 279047
> 
> View attachment 279048
> 
> Causses farmland
> View attachment 279049


Wow, Love the open land.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Lot of activity there!
> Can a french guy join the conversation? Sorry in advance for my english level...


Of course, All are welcome. 
Please pull up an armadillo and take a seat, Montgomery will be around shortly with some coffee or tea whichever one you prefer. If you want something stronger then please find the one legged Pirate who will be able to serve you the drink of your choice. Don't trust the Leprechaun as he will take you for a ride and deny any involvement if ever questioned.
I am Carol From Cape Town - South Africa


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Darnit now the pressure is on for me to catch something lol


Or you can just tell us about the one that is going to get away.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!
> Update on the ducklings.... I got home yesterday to find that there was not much progress on any of the other 5 eggs..you could see where 1 had been trying really hard to “unzip”... I knew in my heart something was wrong so I was faced with the deadly decision to help or not. Now I had 1 healthy duckling in the incubator and 5 eggs with holes that were starting to turn brown 28 hours and counting.. I decidedthat the emergency eggstraction was necessary...
> I got out my tools and helped each egg unzip . Rewrapped them in wet paper towels and placed them back in the incubator.. Removing the one duckling of course.. and I was SUCCESSFUL... skipping many nerve wracking details, I have all six healthy ducklings this morning!!! I’m not sure what went wrong, but the membranes were way to thick. I am certain that they would have all died... don’t know if I will do this again[emoji21]
> View attachment 279081
> View attachment 279082


AaWWWW they are just so cute. And well done Mommy on making the right decision. Sometimes you just have to go with your gut, and yours steered you in the right direction.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Thanks all for your warm welcoming!
> Let's introduce myself here!
> I'm Adrien, 28, I come from Castres in Tarn (we have a good rugby team), married with a Tunisian girl I met when I was expatriated in Tunisia for my last work, living in Toulouse and working in a big aircraft building company...
> I'm involved in French organizations for conservation and I was involved in Tunisia on the Testudo graeca nabeulensis conservation center.
> Interested in african/madasgarian tortoises/turtles. I had more when I was living in France but had to give the majority to permitte me to go in Tunisia (lived there until September 2018). Then, I only have my Pelusios carinatus at home, Pelusios nanus very soon and Agrionemys horsfieldii in a outdoor enclosure on my parents garden. Hope I'll have some Kinixys erosa on the next year (looking for informations I will create my topic).
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Linda, in Uzès you can visit the "SOPTOM Tortues" which is a tortoises/turtles sanctuary owned by the Vice-President of the French Tortoise Federation (FFEPT in french) and a good friend of mine, tell me if you want more details.


Hi Adrien!


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Of course, All are welcome.
> Please pull up an armadillo and take a seat, Montgomery will be around shortly with some coffee or tea whichever one you prefer. If you want something stronger then please find the one legged Pirate who will be able to serve you the drink of your choice. Don't trust the Leprechaun as he will take you for a ride and deny any involvement if ever questioned.
> I am Carol From Cape Town - South Africa




You're so lucky to live in RSA, I really like Homopus, Chersobius, Chersina, Psammobates,...


----------



## Bébert81

Hi Carol, nice to meet you !


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> Monday is a bank holiday in the UK so it will be a nice long weekend for most people, and the weather is going to be hot and sunny!
> 
> Lola gave me a heart attack last night.
> I went to put his lights out but he wasn't in his hide or anywhere in his room.
> I thought he had stayed outside so I was out searching in the bushes with a torch for ages and was worried he would get too cold.
> Eventually I gave up and came in, then I noticed him in a corner under a dining chair in my kitchen!
> He must have sneaked in when I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut the kitchen door.
> I was pretty relieved he wasn't out all night.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


LOL, Naughty Naughty Lola.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> You're so lucky to live in RSA, I really like Homopus, Chersobius, Chersina, Psammobates,...


I only know the Chersina. As I have a gang of them. But I am still learning about them as well.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 279093
> View attachment 279093
> Here are pictures from my young kitty cats. They are so cute and lovely.
> View attachment 279088
> View attachment 279089
> View attachment 279090
> View attachment 279091


They are sooooo cute Sabine. I love kittens.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279094
> Idk if my post went through earlier but heres the duck my son caught while we were fishing lol dont worry it wasnt harmed


Is that your son or you?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoonevening Alles. Ok, just back from a few hours of crabbing at one of the local spots where I also go kayaking during the week. We were using both chicken drum sticks and clams/mussels for bait - chicken won out. We caught enough for a nice crab cake dinner later this evening.
> 
> For those who don’t know - these are Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs. It’s prime season now while the waters are warm. They need to be Males and 5 and 1/4 inch long to be harvested.
> 
> View attachment 279106
> 
> Not Bad - Dinner Plate Size
> 
> View attachment 279107
> 
> A Collander & More Full
> 
> 
> View attachment 279108
> 
> Steaming
> 
> View attachment 279109
> 
> Getting Ready to Steam


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! A little bird told me it’s almost the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 279110
> 
> 
> Daughter was in a choir camp this week, but she twisted her ankle yesterday and is resting at home today. Despite this, I was able to go out shopping! Husband stayed in, so I got to go all the way to the Dollar Store!!.. where nothing costs a dollar. At best it’s 1.99 plus tax. Must be the conversion rate to the yuan.
> 
> Our first kiddie birthday party is tomorrow, and so my Saturday horrors recommence.


mmmm, I am waiting for that little birdy to tell me as well, We are only on Tuesday.
And you are a sucker for punishment. And that is what happens when your daughter is well liked.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> There will be no roasted duck on my table Mam! [emoji848]


Is that because it will be on Lena's table instead?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Didnt go today. I just got home from work  that was from 2 weeks ago. But he did get some fish that day too haha


aaahhhh okay, it was your son. You are then a lot older than I thought. Funny how we can make assumptions based on just words!! So very bad, I will go and sit in the naughty corner now and think about what I did!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279122
> View attachment 279123
> 
> View attachment 279122
> View attachment 279123


okay, Yayyyy, I am out of the naughty corner as I did not get it wrong. Sjoe .... was not looking forward to having to THINK in the naughty corner!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill drop my laundry off at 8 so you can figure it out and get some practice


Whahaha. Can I drop off some as well?


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> I only know the Chersina. As I have a gang of them. But I am still learning about them as well.


I maybe will have some in the future but I prefer to start with some Kinixys erosa. Homopus/Chersobius are really interesting but the price is a the same level than the interest I have for them : very high !


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh no! Let me try .. koosh van minkle stine beek yu pok


Okay, I actually went and googled that and it does not translate into English. Bad bad boy.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pomogi mne!! How was that


I am not googling this!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> I maybe will have some in the future but I prefer to start with some Kinixys erosa. Homopus/Chersobius are really interesting but the price is a the same level than the interest I have for them : very high !


Maybe one day then.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sooo.. who said they were doing karaoke?


You did?


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Maybe one day then.


Hoping so!
I saw your tortoises, they look really great!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> aaahhhh okay, it was your son. You are then a lot older than I thought. Funny how we can make assumptions based on just words!! So very bad, I will go and sit in the naughty corner now and think about what I did!!


Nooo! That was me lol my son is only 9. Stop putting me in a nursing home already Carol


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Apparently you after a couple more lemonades [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh sh.t! I think i just killed the leprechaun i just shook him a lil asking where the gold was smh so sensitive


Oh Trust me, he is extremely hard to kill. He was just tricking you.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Hoping so!
> I saw your tortoises, they look really great!


aawww Thank you. They are good little guys.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nooo! That was me lol my son is only 9. Stop putting me in a nursing home already Carol


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Y’all have been chatty this afternoon... Took me forever to catch up and I’m a pretty fast reader! I have a very cold glass of bubbly and I’m thoroughly enjoying the cooling rain. It’s quiet this evening. Hubby went back to work today, oldest kid is at work, middle at her moms ... just me and little man and ALL our critters... and they don’t say much[emoji23]. I needed this !


Those are the best days.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My son was the one holding the fish i was the one dealing with the duck he got tangled in his line lol


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Easier to lead them to the fryer


You are as bad a Lena!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning to all btw!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> From this
> 
> View attachment 279142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 279143
> 
> 
> Can’t beat freshly caught Chesapeake Blue Crabs that turn into Crab Cakes for dinner (some calamari as a starter).


Now you made me hungry!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son was the one holding the fish i was the one dealing with the duck he got tangled in his line lol


Got it now. At least the duck was a medium one that got way. If it was my brother he would most probably have wrung it neck and had his wife whip up some duck LÓrange!! Me if it has not already been cleaned and portioned already I could not be bothered. So any animal that is alive still is safe from me.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha if I want to eat I cook! I love my wife but I’d didn’t marry her for her cooking skills. Besides makes just one more reason for her to keep me around!


Sigh, your wife is so lucky. My husband never cooks!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> aahhhh, so sweet. Did they imprint on you?



Hey Carol, You’ve been hiding again! You’ll end up on the naughty step with Lena if you continue in these disappearing spells! I am trying really hard not to get too close to the ducklings. I want them to be very self sufficient.. but OHHH they are so cute.. they do think I’m mom and will come trailing across the yard when I call. I take them out daily for some foraging and swimming. They took to water instantly and will dive and glide. They already pilfer and eat anything and everything. They don’t care to be handled but also will get distraught if I am out of sight too long..


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> Hi everyone, too much meeting for me this week. Don't know how to do everythin so I'm chilling on the forum...



Good morning!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is what happened last year [emoji1]


Don't leave them on the roof.!!


----------



## Ben02

Will anyone be going to see the new “IT” film when it comes out? Or are you scared of clowns? I don’t blame you if you are

Nothing can beat the 1990 IT with Tim Curry however


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Look what I woke up to this morning
> View attachment 279177
> 
> Daughter is taking a floral design class in school and it looks like I’m reaping the benefits
> 
> Happy Saturday friends!


Oh my word that is just so precious.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


>


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey Carol, You’ve been hiding again! You’ll end up on the naughty step with Lena if you continue in these disappearing spells! I am trying really hard not to get too close to the ducklings. I want them to be very self sufficient.. but OHHH they are so cute.. they do think I’m mom and will come trailing across the yard when I call. I take them out daily for some foraging and swimming. They took to water instantly and will dive and glide. They already pilfer and eat anything and everything. They don’t care to be handled but also will get distraught if I am out of sight too long..


oh sweet. So what happens when you go to work? 
And yes sorry, life has taken over a little bit on my side. But I will always come back. But you guys sure have been busy. I am still trying to catch up with all the posts that I missed.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Will anyone be going to see the new “IT” film when it comes out? Or are you scared of clowns? I don’t blame you if you are
> 
> Nothing can beat the 1990 IT with Tim Curry however


Nope, I will definitely NOT be going. I am not scared of clowns but have never liked horrors.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to all.. I beat the alarm this morning so I had time to pop in and catch up!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> oh sweet. So what happens when you go to work?
> And yes sorry, life has taken over a little bit on my side. But I will always come back. But you guys sure have been busy. I am still trying to catch up with all the posts that I missed.



They are in a brooder. They are so small right now, even the bass would eat them [emoji23]
The world is a hungry place!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Only ones that give homework for the weekend  I take it your a teacher?


There is a homework hound in the CDR to take care of any unwanted homework.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to all.. I beat the alarm this morning so I had time to pop in and catch up!
> View attachment 279463


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Nope, I will definitely NOT be going. I am not scared of clowns but have never liked horrors.


No? Aww that’s a shame. I got my mum to watch the 2017 one a few months ago, she spent most of the time behind a cushion


----------



## Maro2Bear

In The It’s Always Something Department - i think our push lawn mower is on the fritz :-( it’s putting out a cloud of smoke, caused by oil dripping on the hot engine. The kind of not fixable issue. 

 PRO - makes a cloud of smoke that clearS mosquitoes for miles, 
 CON - last legs, and it’s a sign of sudden death. New mower $400 (yikes)


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> If there are no pictures, it didn’t happen!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Didn’t we actually have a member that posted his naked run in the snow??? Yeap, I could never forget that))


Good O'l John. Yip we did. I would not want to blind anybody, so no naked run for me either!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> No? Aww that’s a shame. I got my mum to watch the 2017 one a few months ago, she spent most of the time behind a cushion


Whahaha. I have never watched scary movies ever since I was about 7 or 8 and watched dracula. Then when I met my husband, there was a roaming cinema and we went to the last show. The whole way while we drove to the place where it was set up, they were all teasing me and saying that Aliens 3 was going to be showing. And guess what - it did. I watched the whole movie through my fingers and afterwards realized that it was not so bad. But I still really don't like watching scary movies. I am not into having my heart jump into my toes every 5 seconds.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> In The It’s Always Something Department - i think our push lawn mower is on the fritz :-( it’s putting out a cloud of smoke, caused by oil dripping on the hot engine. The kind of not fixable issue.
> 
> PRO - makes a cloud of smoke that clearS mosquitoes for miles,
> CON - last legs, and it’s a sign of sudden death. New mower $400 (yikes)


Ouch!!


----------



## CarolM

Wowweee, Finally caught up. You guys most defintiely have been busy. ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!. I am so glad to see the CDR busy again. I was getting worried that it might be dying down. 

Nice to have newbies in the room as well. Considering that the rule is that the new guys have to do the cleaning out of the corners and at last count we had about a 100 or more (correct me if I have miscounted) Soooo... you guys better get cracking on the sweeping. 

Let's see what happened this weekend. The torts got to spend more time outside, we had our nephew over to come and play and visited the in-laws. Then I worked on an art project and spent some time in the garden as well.

Other than that it has been work work work and gym.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I have never watched scary movies ever since I was about 7 or 8 and watched dracula. Then when I met my husband, there was a roaming cinema and we went to the last show. The whole way while we drove to the place where it was set up, they were all teasing me and saying that Aliens 3 was going to be showing. And guess what - it did. I watched the whole movie through my fingers and afterwards realized that it was not so bad. But I still really don't like watching scary movies. I am not into having my heart jump into my toes every 5 seconds.



Ooo the Alien films are great aswell. Stephen Kings “The Shining” manages to create fear without “jump Scares” but instead it uses its loud instrumental music. I love that film!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Ooo the Alien films are great aswell. Stephen Kings “The Shining” manages to create fear without “jump Scares” but instead it uses its loud instrumental music. I love that film!


Nope never watched that one either. Do you watch movies like the "Wrong turn"? Hubby loves scary movies and the one day he convinced me to watch Wrong Turn with him, with a promise that he would stay awake for the whole movie (He normally falls asleep within the trailers!!) Well I lasted 5 minutes, Hubby had fallen asleep again and I just could not watch anymore. The little bit that I did watch I think scarred me for life.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> In The It’s Always Something Department - i think our push lawn mower is on the fritz :-( it’s putting out a cloud of smoke, caused by oil dripping on the hot engine. The kind of not fixable issue.
> 
> PRO - makes a cloud of smoke that clearS mosquitoes for miles,
> CON - last legs, and it’s a sign of sudden death. New mower $400 (yikes)



Lol... you don’t think Sully is up for a push handle yet??? [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Lol... you don’t think Sully is up for a push handle yet??? [emoji23]



Good idea, with a handke I could get Sully to eat in strsught lines. Might take some time to get the entire lawn finished off.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Nope never watched that one either. Do you watch movies like the "Wrong turn"? Hubby loves scary movies and the one day he convinced me to watch Wrong Turn with him, with a promise that he would stay awake for the whole movie (He normally falls asleep within the trailers!!) Well I lasted 5 minutes, Hubby had fallen asleep again and I just could not watch anymore. The little bit that I did watch I think scarred me for life.


No I haven’t seen that one, sounds interesting


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good O'l John. Yip we did. I would not want to blind anybody, so no naked run for me either!


Hi Carol ! Where have you been ??? Glad not to see you in the dark.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Sigh, your wife is so lucky. My husband never cooks!!


I was married to a cook ( long time ago ) He never cooked at home We are divorced ( but not for not cooking at home )


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to all.. I beat the alarm this morning so I had time to pop in and catch up!
> View attachment 279463


Hard words and facts to take.....


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im so lost


Me too. I apparently missed a bunch after dealing with laundry on a washboard.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sanity has NEVER been a requirement around here...


Thank God...I can truthfully say I've never been accused of being sane.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Waiting for Opo to wake up.
> I have a ton of catching up to do here. Give me a few days LOL


I'm still trying now and it's Tuesday.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279431
> 
> Anyone recognize this face??? Had a quick lunch with a Tortoise loving friend.
> Thanks for making time @TriciaStringer !
> FUN


I love love love that picture. I actually live in the same city with another member. A young person that works in a pet shop I go to.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m

View attachment 279480


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> If there are no pictures, it didn’t happen!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Didn’t we actually have a member that posted his naked run in the snow??? Yeap, I could never forget that))


I can just about imagin who that was but where is he?


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m
> View attachment 279479
> View attachment 279480



Howdy Cowboy! Love the shirt! [emoji16]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Me too. I apparently missed a bunch after dealing with laundry on a washboard.


Yeah dont remind me haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> In The It’s Always Something Department - i think our push lawn mower is on the fritz :-( it’s putting out a cloud of smoke, caused by oil dripping on the hot engine. The kind of not fixable issue.
> 
> PRO - makes a cloud of smoke that clearS mosquitoes for miles,
> CON - last legs, and it’s a sign of sudden death. New mower $400 (yikes)




Ok....Update: after some internet research, then some checking to see what is available locally, we made a trek over to our local Lowes and bought a brandy new Craftsman self-propelled front wheel drive 21 inch cut “push” mower complete with a Honda 160cc engine. Our previous two mowers were Troy Built with Briggs & Strstton engines. I’m now convinced they are meant to have engine failure at the 2-3 yesr period. Second B&S mower/motor to fail at the three year mark.

Anyhow, new mower is home, out of the box, assembled, filled with both oil and gas/petrol and started on the very first 1/2 pull. Runs like a champ.

Final cost $315.00 - wifey had a 10% coupon in her back pocket for such an (unscheduled) expense.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Nope never watched that one either. Do you watch movies like the "Wrong turn"? Hubby loves scary movies and the one day he convinced me to watch Wrong Turn with him, with a promise that he would stay awake for the whole movie (He normally falls asleep within the trailers!!) Well I lasted 5 minutes, Hubby had fallen asleep again and I just could not watch anymore. The little bit that I did watch I think scarred me for life.


Wrong turn crazy movie


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Good idea, with a handke I could get Sully to eat in strsught lines. Might take some time to get the entire lawn finished off.


I hear sheep do a good job of keeping lawns trimmed... Just need a lawn care guy with a border collie!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Can I drop off some as well?


Yes but only if you can wait until I get to it. I'm using a siphoning pump and a laundry tub until I can get everything hooked up. The plumbing here can't do 17 gallons a minute yet.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....Update: after some internet research, then some checking to see what is available locally, we made a trek over to our local Lowes and bought a brandy new Craftsman self-propelled front wheel drive 21 inch cut “push” mower complete with a Honda 160cc engine. Our previous two mowers were Troy Built with Briggs & Strstton engines. I’m now convinced they are meant to have engine failure at the 2-3 yesr period. Second B&S mower/motor to fail at the three year mark.
> 
> Anyhow, new mower is home, out of the box, assembled, filled with both oil and gas/petrol and started on the very first 1/2 pull. Runs like a champ.
> 
> Final cost $315.00 - wifey had a 10% coupon in her back pocket for such an (unscheduled) expense.


So the lawnmower warranty runs out at the two year mark?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I love love love that picture. I actually live in the same city with another member. A young person that works in a pet shop I go to.



That’s great.. even better that a pet shop worker is a member here. Gives you hope for the care there.. It’s always nice to connect with people that have the same loves that you do!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....Update: after some internet research, then some checking to see what is available locally, we made a trek over to our local Lowes and bought a brandy new Craftsman self-propelled front wheel drive 21 inch cut “push” mower complete with a Honda 160cc engine. Our previous two mowers were Troy Built with Briggs & Strstton engines. I’m now convinced they are meant to have engine failure at the 2-3 yesr period. Second B&S mower/motor to fail at the three year mark.
> 
> Anyhow, new mower is home, out of the box, assembled, filled with both oil and gas/petrol and started on the very first 1/2 pull. Runs like a champ.
> 
> Final cost $315.00 - wifey had a 10% coupon in her back pocket for such an (unscheduled) expense.


Smart wifey. If you don't stash some of those coupons for a rainy day, you won't be able to find them when you need them. 

Just make sure you put them in a water resistant bag so they don't get wet...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....Update: after some internet research, then some checking to see what is available locally, we made a trek over to our local Lowes and bought a brandy new Craftsman self-propelled front wheel drive 21 inch cut “push” mower complete with a Honda 160cc engine. Our previous two mowers were Troy Built with Briggs & Strstton engines. I’m now convinced they are meant to have engine failure at the 2-3 yesr period. Second B&S mower/motor to fail at the three year mark.
> 
> Anyhow, new mower is home, out of the box, assembled, filled with both oil and gas/petrol and started on the very first 1/2 pull. Runs like a champ.
> 
> Final cost $315.00 - wifey had a 10% coupon in her back pocket for such an (unscheduled) expense.



I think all of the BRANDS that were “true” are failing these days. Guess companies get too comfortable in their success and don’t strive so hard for the quality?? Who can say, but i am a huge fan of Honda Motors.. they seem to last forever still. Good luck! And good job Wifey on the coupon.. I LOVE a price break!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hear sheep do a good job of keeping lawns trimmed... Just need a lawn care guy with a border collie!



Soooooooo, here in the CDR, ppl will believe this. When I lived in the UK/North Yorkshire, i lived out in the country on a large estste, but in the Game Keepers Cottage (aka Keepers Cottage). Had a very large front and back garden that blended right into the local farmers fields. I ended up buying three Jacob Sheep that helped msintsin the gardens. So.....it CAN work, but prob not here at this house and time.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I have never watched scary movies ever since I was about 7 or 8 and watched dracula. Then when I met my husband, there was a roaming cinema and we went to the last show. The whole way while we drove to the place where it was set up, they were all teasing me and saying that Aliens 3 was going to be showing. And guess what - it did. I watched the whole movie through my fingers and afterwards realized that it was not so bad. But I still really don't like watching scary movies. I am not into having my heart jump into my toes every 5 seconds.


Me too. I end up perched on something with my eyes covered. Chirping eeek...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hear sheep do a good job of keeping lawns trimmed... Just need a lawn care guy with a border collie!


Goats too. And their milk makes nice cheese, yogurt, and orphaned animal food.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I try not to watch scary movies either. If I do, it has to be during the daytime, and I have to follow up with something non-scary to relax my mind. Otherwise..... Well, I'm a contingency planner who majored with an emphasis in creative writing... I really don't need any help to disrupt my sleep/dreams.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s great.. even better that a pet shop worker is a member here. Gives you hope for the care there.. It’s always nice to connect with people that have the same loves that you do!


He didn't buy his Russian there because they don't sell tortoises...and that's even better. They mainly sell supplies.


----------



## katieandiggy

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m
> View attachment 279479
> View attachment 279480



I absolutely LOVE Sons of Anarchy! Wished I lived in Charming lol. That is a great picture


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I think all of the BRANDS that were “true” are failing these days. Guess companies get too comfortable in their success and don’t strive so hard for the quality?? Who can say, but i am a huge fan of Honda Motors.. they seem to last forever still. Good luck! And good job Wifey on the coupon.. I LOVE a price break!!!



Yea, I saw on YT where B&S replaced an internal piece with plastic components. Guaranteed to fail sooner rsther thsn later. All part of the game.


----------



## Ben02

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m
> View attachment 279479
> View attachment 279480


What burger did you end up ordering


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> So the lawnmower warranty runs out at the two year mark?



Yep...two year warranty on all of them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hear sheep do a good job of keeping lawns trimmed... Just need a lawn care guy with a border collie!


And fertilized


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yea, I saw on YT where B&S replaced an internal piece with plastic components. Guaranteed to fail sooner rsther thsn later. All part of the game.


One more thing... that they just don't make like they used to...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And fertilized


Well... The sheep or goats might be able to help with an all natural lawn fertilizer...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well... The sheep or goats might be able to help with an all natural lawn fertilizer...


Wow! They mow, fertilize and when winter comes you can make yourself a warm sweater good deal


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> One more thing... that they just don't make like they used to...


It's funny that their initials are BS...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well... The sheep or goats might be able to help with an all natural lawn fertilizer...


Rabbits supply a lot too. And from what I read and have witnessed...earthworms thrive.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> Some interesting posts today, what with lizards playing stowaway, and running over tourists (I mean what is this world coming to when the locals treat their tourists like they are common road ways? Tut tut tut). And dragons in the making - making roommates in South Africa jealous! And then there is the horror of our regular bird and postcard updater leaving us for 8 weeks in the near future. I am not sure if I can survive not not seeing a certain person post a post on a daily basis. OH the withdrawal symptoms will be horrible.
> 
> It is Hump day today, and I was wishing a colleague of mine a good one, and he asked me what that meant, so I of course told him that it was referring to a Wednesday being the middle of the week and therefore it was a hump that need to be gotten over to get to Thursday, I paused and then told him that of course there could be another meaning to it, if he wanted to think like that. whereby he then told me that in his community that was referred to as a pineapple evening. You guys can read that however you like, because that is all I am going to share with you.
> View attachment 278921
> View attachment 278922


I don't know which hump day you're talking about but...in three hours I get to start another one. Yeah!!!


----------



## Cathie G

xMario said:


> Hello[emoji846]
> I heard only good things from southern france! Enjoy ur stay. [emoji106]


Hello xMario. You cheered me up when I first joined the tortoise forum. Thanks.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> I know. The Real Estate agent we are working with I’m sure thinks we are “difficult” to please, but i will need a garden/property large enough for distant neighbors, trees, bushes, a lawn....etc along with the standard nice pool area. We’ve come very close.
> Ogh, water access or close to water as well.



Check with Aldabramam his new property fits most of what you want. Now the zoning board might not!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....Update: after some internet research, then some checking to see what is available locally, we made a trek over to our local Lowes and bought a brandy new Craftsman self-propelled front wheel drive 21 inch cut “push” mower complete with a Honda 160cc engine. Our previous two mowers were Troy Built with Briggs & Strstton engines. I’m now convinced they are meant to have engine failure at the 2-3 yesr period. Second B&S mower/motor to fail at the three year mark.
> 
> Anyhow, new mower is home, out of the box, assembled, filled with both oil and gas/petrol and started on the very first 1/2 pull. Runs like a champ.
> 
> Final cost $315.00 - wifey had a 10% coupon in her back pocket for such an (unscheduled) expense.


Way to go Wifey!

The pull rope reminds me of a time Pete and I were camping on BLM land (no amenities).
Our generator (10k) was out of service, so we borrowed one from friends. That thing was loud enough to rattle your teeth loose!
After we had run it maybe 3 nights, we woke one morning to find...during the night someone had cut the pull rope off!
I guess they were tired of listening to it! [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Check with Aldabramam his new property fits most of what you want. Now the zoning board might not!



Yes, ive watched his progress there!


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Way to go Wifey!
> 
> The pull rope reminds me of a time Pete and I were camping on BLM land (no amenities).
> Our generator (10k) was out of service, so we borrowed one from friends. That thing was loud enough to rattle your teeth loose!
> After we had run it maybe 3 nights, we woke one morning to find...during the night someone had cut the pull rope off!
> I guess they were tired of listening to it! [emoji23]



Well, those generators CAN be very loud and annoying!


----------



## Bee62

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m
> View attachment 279479
> View attachment 279480


THAT IS FUNNY !!!!! ROFL !


----------



## Bee62

katieandiggy said:


> I absolutely LOVE Sons of Anarchy! Wished I lived in Charming lol. That is a great picture


Me too ! Me too ! I saw all episodes of Sons of Anarchy !


----------



## Maro2Bear

CDR members up for some fine Yorkshire cheese in mid-September?

https://www.ticketsource.co.uk/nidderdale-aonb/e-pzkvym


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And Wth is pineapple evening ??


----------



## JoesMum

Friends. As many of you know I am a moderator on an IT forum. General discussion including political debate is allowed there.

Take a look at the news and you will understand why I am going to be busy for a while. 

Not see you sometime!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....Update: after some internet research, then some checking to see what is available locally, we made a trek over to our local Lowes and bought a brandy new Craftsman self-propelled front wheel drive 21 inch cut “push” mower complete with a Honda 160cc engine. Our previous two mowers were Troy Built with Briggs & Strstton engines. I’m now convinced they are meant to have engine failure at the 2-3 yesr period. Second B&S mower/motor to fail at the three year mark.
> 
> Anyhow, new mower is home, out of the box, assembled, filled with both oil and gas/petrol and started on the very first 1/2 pull. Runs like a champ.
> 
> Final cost $315.00 - wifey had a 10% coupon in her back pocket for such an (unscheduled) expense.


Again with the "brandy"!! What's with you two?

I love the Trimmer brand front throw mowers and I've had them all my adult life. They always came with a Briggs and Stratton motor. The last one I bought, to the tune of almost $1000, came with a Honda motor. I don't like it. In fact, I disliked it so much I went out and bought me a "toy" riding mower to use instead. I never could get that Honda motor to lean out. I always "loped" and never ran smoothly.


----------



## EllieMay

My work buddy today... I don’t think she is happy with my lack of attention [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

Had my college enrolment today. Very tedious and boring but I’ve got my student card and I’m enrolled.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> My work buddy today... I don’t think she is happy with my lack of attention [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 279520


“Cuddle me this instant mum!!!”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> My work buddy today... I don’t think she is happy with my lack of attention [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 279520


Somebody needs an eyebrow wax


----------



## Maro2Bear

ICYMI - some aspects of TFO going away 1 Oct -

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...e-disabled-on-oct-1-2019.177304/#post-1767461


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ben02 said:


> What burger did you end up ordering



I wish I could remember …LOL


----------



## Ben02

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I wish I could remember …LOL


Do you guys get the “Big Tasty burger” in the US? 

That’s my favourite


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My work buddy today... I don’t think she is happy with my lack of attention [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 279520


You better learn to type with one hand so you can pet with the other. She's too beautiful to refuse.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Do you guys get the “Big Tasty burger” in the US?
> 
> That’s my favourite



I think so. Is this the new non-meat burger trying to be a burger? We don’t do fast food often.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok you folks in the swath of Dorian. Bstten down the hatches!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just thunderstorms here


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just thunderstorms here



Thunderstorms forecast here in a few hours. I have a nice fire going, we’re grilling some whole garlic cloves for later, but they smell good now.

Hot n muggy again. :-(


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yea the humidity spiked here also.. good for the torts not so much me lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The cool mornings have been nice though.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Had my college enrolment today. Very tedious and boring but I’ve got my student card and I’m enrolled.



Now apply for an NUS discount card. (Now called TOTUM)

My kids saved a fortune with this (and so did I when I took them shopping)
https://www.nus.org.uk/en/nus-extra/festudentdiscounts/

It comes with free ISIC which gives you discounts when abroad. 
https://www.totum.com/international-student-discounts

It is well worth the small fee for getting it


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> ICYMI - some aspects of TFO going away 1 Oct -
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...e-disabled-on-oct-1-2019.177304/#post-1767461



This may be farewell from me. I can’t see me struggling with the browser on my phone.


----------



## katieandiggy

JoesMum said:


> This may be farewell from me. I can’t see me struggling with the browser on my phone.



It will be a nightmare to view it on the browser on the iPhone. I started out that way as I didn’t realise there was an app and it was a pain in the rear. The app was a saviour!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Had my college enrolment today. Very tedious and boring but I’ve got my student card and I’m enrolled.



Super!!! Congratulations.


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> “Cuddle me this instant mum!!!”



She is HORRIBLE.. not a cuddler at all.. she will pester the crap out of you until you pet her and then Bite you for it! This cat is evil.. I only love her because I’ve had her 9 years.. She really belongs to my daughter but she doesn’t know that)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Somebody needs an eyebrow wax



LMAO!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> ICYMI - some aspects of TFO going away 1 Oct -
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...e-disabled-on-oct-1-2019.177304/#post-1767461



Well darn... that will be an adjustment [emoji18]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You better learn to type with one hand so you can pet with the other. She's too beautiful to refuse.



ROTTEN WITH ATTITUDE


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> This may be farewell from me. I can’t see me struggling with the browser on my phone.



No, no, you can’t leave the CDR!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> This may be farewell from me. I can’t see me struggling with the browser on my phone.


I can't see where it would be any different from my Kindle. I have no problem at all accessing through the web on my Kindle???


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I can't see where it would be any different from my Kindle. I have no problem at all accessing through the web on my Kindle???



Your kindle screen is bigger. I don’t have eyes like magnifying glasses.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I know that if I was forced to only use my phone I wouldnt check in. Phone screens in general are ptreety small, let allne the text and pix.

Maybe something will pop up to fix this!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, no, you can’t leave the CDR!


Amen.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> I think so. Is this the new non-meat burger trying to be a burger? We don’t do fast food often.


No, it’s a proper beef burger with some other stuff like bacon. Very healthy indeed...... not!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Your kindle screen is bigger. I don’t have eyes like magnifying glasses.


I get to the CDR with a shortcut on my phone or my e-mail on the computer. Then I can go anywhere. I hope nothing happens with that.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Now apply for an NUS discount card. (Now called TOTUM)
> 
> My kids saved a fortune with this (and so did I when I took them shopping)
> https://www.nus.org.uk/en/nus-extra/festudentdiscounts/
> 
> It comes with free ISIC which gives you discounts when abroad.
> https://www.totum.com/international-student-discounts
> 
> It is well worth the small fee for getting it


I do have the letter they gave me for that, I shall sort that out post haste! Thank you Linda for reminding me


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Super!!! Congratulations.


Thank you very much


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> She is HORRIBLE.. not a cuddler at all.. she will pester the crap out of you until you pet her and then Bite you for it! This cat is evil.. I only love her because I’ve had her 9 years.. She really belongs to my daughter but she doesn’t know that)


Ahhh I see, you have an ungrateful cat just like I do. Mine scratches the hell out of our carpets even though we provide scratching posts.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Your kindle screen is bigger. I don’t have eyes like magnifying glasses.



I hope it’s not as bad as you think. I honestly haven’t used the “mobile version” before but I’m hoping it’s not that different. I have an app for my banking and when it’s down I use their mobile version of the website... it’s very similar to the app so I hope this will be too. I can’t imagine not reading you[emoji21]


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Ahhh I see, you have an ungrateful cat just like I do. Mine scratches the hell out of our carpets even though we provide scratching posts.



She tries, but she was de-clawed as a kitten..


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Kristoff

Bébert81 said:


> Hi everyone, too much meeting for me this week. Don't know how to do everythin so I'm chilling on the forum...



It’s not called the *Cold* Dark Room for no reason. Speaking of which, where’s the corner with the scarves the Wool Spider (if she exists) made?


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is that because it will be on Lena's table instead?



Yes! Yes!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hey Carol, You’ve been hiding again! You’ll end up on the naughty step with Lena if you continue in these disappearing spells! I am trying really hard not to get too close to the ducklings. I want them to be very self sufficient.. but OHHH they are so cute.. they do think I’m mom and will come trailing across the yard when I call. I take them out daily for some foraging and swimming. They took to water instantly and will dive and glide. They already pilfer and eat anything and everything. They don’t care to be handled but also will get distraught if I am out of sight too long..



Wait. You call out to them... Take them on walks... Teach them to forage and swim... And you’re TRYING not to be like their mom?? Goodness, what would’ve happened if you tried to get too close? [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> No? Aww that’s a shame. I got my mum to watch the 2017 one a few months ago, she spent most of the time behind a cushion



And then they say tort children are naughty. [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She tries, but she was de-clawed as a kitten..


Dilly is bad too. I bought an as seen on tv grooming glove. If I stop petting him with it, I take my life into my own hands!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> It’s not called the *Cold* Dark Room for no reason. Speaking of which, where’s the corner with the scarves the Wool Spider (if she exists) made?


Those scarves(if they exist) are being worn by the leprechaun who is swimming in the jellyfish tank next to the naughty step ( your home way from home)


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Wait. You call out to them... Take them on walks... Teach them to forage and swim... And you’re TRYING not to be like their mom?? Goodness, what would’ve happened if you tried to get too close? [emoji33][emoji23]


hehehe...


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I have never watched scary movies ever since I was about 7 or 8 and watched dracula. Then when I met my husband, there was a roaming cinema and we went to the last show. The whole way while we drove to the place where it was set up, they were all teasing me and saying that Aliens 3 was going to be showing. And guess what - it did. I watched the whole movie through my fingers and afterwards realized that it was not so bad. But I still really don't like watching scary movies. I am not into having my heart jump into my toes every 5 seconds.



I still remember the last horror movie I watched (“The Orphanage”, a Mexican film) — and then stayed alone in a practically abandoned university housing that was away from the town and falling apart, with a daycare below my apartment that no longer functioned. And the empty swings creaked in the wind, and my boiler made eerie noises at night, and I was sleep-deprived, trying to finish my master’s thesis... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> And then they say tort children are naughty. [emoji23]


Don’t get me started on the torts, they are troublemakers


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> I was married to a cook ( long time ago ) He never cooked at home We are divorced ( but not for not cooking at home )



I wouldn’t blame you if it was for not cooking at home. 

Oh, the strangest things are happening to me: People in Ottawa seem to like my cooking! At least, six of them do. How weird. They actually like a pie with lemon peels, and a salad with chicken and egg, no matter which comes first.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Friends. As many of you know I am a moderator on an IT forum. General discussion including political debate is allowed there.
> 
> Take a look at the news and you will understand why I am going to be busy for a while.
> 
> Not see you sometime!



Good luck, Linda! [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Had my college enrolment today. Very tedious and boring but I’ve got my student card and I’m enrolled.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> ICYMI - some aspects of TFO going away 1 Oct -
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...e-disabled-on-oct-1-2019.177304/#post-1767461



I missed this. ( The pic that @Grandpa Turtle 144 shared was created by me one of the previous times Josh wanted to get rid of the app. It’ll be difficult for me to visit often.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nope never watched that one either. Do you watch movies like the "Wrong turn"? Hubby loves scary movies and the one day he convinced me to watch Wrong Turn with him, with a promise that he would stay awake for the whole movie (He normally falls asleep within the trailers!!) Well I lasted 5 minutes, Hubby had fallen asleep again and I just could not watch anymore. The little bit that I did watch I think scarred me for life.


I like some of the 1950s scary movies. They're really funny.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I think so. Is this the new non-meat burger trying to be a burger? We don’t do fast food often.



https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...roduct-labels-veggie-burgers-and-vegan-steaks


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! They mow, fertilize and when winter comes you can make yourself a warm sweater good deal


If you feel like sitting in the corner with a spinning wheel...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279540



Sweet!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Wait. You call out to them... Take them on walks... Teach them to forage and swim... And you’re TRYING not to be like their mom?? Goodness, what would’ve happened if you tried to get too close? [emoji33][emoji23]



I would halve held and cuddled and called them my very own))


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Those scarves(if they exist) are being worn by the leprechaun who is swimming in the jellyfish tank next to the naughty step ( your home way from home)



What? He took the scarves into the tank and expects us to go with the flow? I knew there was something fishy about that Leprechaun! [emoji849]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Dilly is bad too. I bought an as seen on tv grooming glove. If I stop petting him with it, I take my life into my own hands!



It’s sad! She’s been raised as a house pet and is a TOTAL Beeeeeotchhhhh, yet the wild cat I trapped is a complete lounger with me Your Dilly is handsome . Cats have amazing personality’s... 
if I ever lived far enough away from people, I’d love to have a large cat sanctuary.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Wait. You call out to them... Take them on walks... Teach them to forage and swim... And you’re TRYING not to be like their mom?? Goodness, what would’ve happened if you tried to get too close? [emoji33][emoji23]



I guess I’m trying to teach them to be duck babies, not human babies???? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I missed this. ( The pic that @Grandpa Turtle 144 shared was created by me one of the previous times Josh wanted to get rid of the app. It’ll be difficult for me to visit often.



Not you too!!! This is going to SH!T


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I like some of the 1950s scary movies. They're really funny.



Hmmmm... that’s an interesting view


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> If you feel like sitting in the corner with a spinning wheel...


Better than sitting in the corner with a washboard haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> What? He took the scarves into the tank and expects us to go with the flow? I knew there was something fishy about that Leprechaun! [emoji849]


Dont be jelly


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I would halve held and cuddled and called them my very own))



Oh, go for it. As long as they remember the pecking order and you can duck out to work sometimes [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont be jelly



Oh, no. Whatever floats his boat. But I’m upset because he did it on porpoise.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Oh, no. Whatever floats his boat. But I’m upset because he did it on porpoise.


What the shell was he thinking???!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh, go for it. As long as they remember the pecking order and you can duck out to work sometimes [emoji23]



Yeap... I better get quackin


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What the shell was he thinking???!!!



He wasn’t. He was just being shellfish, I expect.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> He wasn’t. He was just being shellfish, I expect.


If he keeps it up hes gonna need a pyramedic


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok that one was lame


----------



## Blackdog1714

Kristoff said:


> I wouldn’t blame you if it was for not cooking at home.
> 
> Oh, the strangest things are happening to me: People in Ottawa seem to like my cooking! At least, six of them do. How weird. They actually like a pie with lemon peels, and a salad with chicken and egg, no matter which comes first.



OMG I love [emoji173]️ sweets with lemon rinds!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok that one was lame



I tried to reason with the Leprechaun, but he’s so slippery. I feel drained.


----------



## Kristoff

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I love [emoji173]️ sweets with lemon rinds!!!



Care for a slice of lemon pie? Goes well with a bit of vanilla ice cream on top. 




Montgomery, our giant armadillo coffee table, has just brewed some tea.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> I tried to reason with the Leprechaun, but he’s so slippery. I feel drained.


Wetter luck next time


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Your kindle screen is bigger. I don’t have eyes like magnifying glasses.


The Kindle screen is about 3" x4". I don't understand why size affects access. I am computer illiterate. Are you saying the web version doesn't fill the phone's screen?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> The Kindle screen is about 3" x4". I don't understand why size affects access. I am computer illiterate. Are you saying the web version doesn't fill the phone's screen?






I got a bigger phone, so the mobile version doesn’t look too bad anymore. But here’s a side-by-side comparison. I’d pay for the App. The font is bigger and the interface is cleaner. On a smaller phone, the difference is huge. Sigh.


----------



## Philip Rome

EllieMay said:


> Wow!!! You could publish your own landscapes calendar.. GORGEOUS



Where are these photos from?


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> It’s not called the *Cold* Dark Room for no reason. Speaking of which, where’s the corner with the scarves the Wool Spider (if she exists) made?



Usually she stockpiles them in Corner 6 but she may have moved them (if she exists)


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> No I haven’t seen that one, sounds interesting


Noooooooo, It is seriously scary and just plain evil!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol ! Where have you been ??? Glad not to see you in the dark.


Hi ya Sabine, I have been hiding so that no-one can make me do any naked runs!!!

Lol just been busy with work, gym and famdamily!

How are you and all the critters doing?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I was married to a cook ( long time ago ) He never cooked at home We are divorced ( but not for not cooking at home )


Whahaha. I used to like cooking when I did not have to do it everyday. Now it is just a chore. Sometimes I get a bee in my bonnet and feel like cooking, but most of the time I do it because no-one else will and we all have to eat. The worst part that I find, is thinking of what to eat everyday. I sometimes wish I still had my Mom making supper and then I could just come home and food would be ready on the table.


----------



## CarolM

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’m
> View attachment 279479
> View attachment 279480


Me thinks someone is familiar with Son's of Anarchy! My husband loves that show. I am going to send him this pic. I am sure he will enjoy it.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wrong turn crazy movie


I never watched the whole thing, only lasted 5 minutes. The little bit I saw I thought was very evil.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes but only if you can wait until I get to it. I'm using a siphoning pump and a laundry tub until I can get everything hooked up. The plumbing here can't do 17 gallons a minute yet.


Whoop whoop whoop. I will leave it in corner 10, in a blue wash basket. Just put it back there when washed and I will take it and go hang it up over here in the sun.


----------



## JoesMum

Philip Rome said:


> Where are these photos from?



Dorset. Seeing as you’re from Hampshire, the county next door, the area around Clavell Tower about midway between Lulworth and Swanage.


----------



## CarolM

I can just see you doing that. 


Cathie G said:


> Me too. I end up perched on something with my eyes covered. Chirping eeek...


I tend to go very silent and extremely tense when I am scared, and my eyes probably look like saucers, they get so big.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I try not to watch scary movies either. If I do, it has to be during the daytime, and I have to follow up with something non-scary to relax my mind. Otherwise..... Well, I'm a contingency planner who majored with an emphasis in creative writing... I really don't need any help to disrupt my sleep/dreams.


Whahaha, Nothing like a good imagination.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's funny that their initials are BS...


Whahahaha, Good catch.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Everything passed off peacefully yesterday on my other forum, but we moderators will be on high alert for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't know which hump day you're talking about but...in three hours I get to start another one. Yeah!!!


hmmmmm, I am over into Thursday. Actually as I was typing this I had to check my computer for the date and then check the calendar to make sure that it actually is Thursday. The days are running away from me......


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Way to go Wifey!
> 
> The pull rope reminds me of a time Pete and I were camping on BLM land (no amenities).
> Our generator (10k) was out of service, so we borrowed one from friends. That thing was loud enough to rattle your teeth loose!
> After we had run it maybe 3 nights, we woke one morning to find...during the night someone had cut the pull rope off!
> I guess they were tired of listening to it! [emoji23]


Oh NO!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And Wth is pineapple evening ??


Oh Boy!!, I burst out laughing. Well apparently it is an adult evening (lifts eyebrows up and down suggestively). I also thought that was a really weird name for it. But hey whatever works for some people......


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Friends. As many of you know I am a moderator on an IT forum. General discussion including political debate is allowed there.
> 
> Take a look at the news and you will understand why I am going to be busy for a while.
> 
> Not see you sometime!


oh Wow. Okay Linda, Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My work buddy today... I don’t think she is happy with my lack of attention [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 279520


She most definitely does not look very happy at all.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Had my college enrolment today. Very tedious and boring but I’ve got my student card and I’m enrolled.


Yayyyy, Well done.


----------



## Philip Rome

JoesMum said:


> Dorset. Seeing as you’re from Hampshire, the county next door, the area around Clavell Tower about midway between Lulworth and Swanage.



Thought it looked familiar..... a very pretty place.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ICYMI - some aspects of TFO going away 1 Oct -
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...e-disabled-on-oct-1-2019.177304/#post-1767461


Thanks for that, as I had missed it. Not too happy about it, as the app is easier for me. But will just catch up on my work computer after that.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This may be farewell from me. I can’t see me struggling with the browser on my phone.


That would be terrible. I really hope that you find a way to still join us.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279539


Wanna Bet????


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279540


Naahhhh, the unicorn in my kitchen agreed!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> It’s not called the *Cold* Dark Room for no reason. Speaking of which, where’s the corner with the scarves the Wool Spider (if she exists) made?


I think that is corner 5


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I still remember the last horror movie I watched (“The Orphanage”, a Mexican film) — and then stayed alone in a practically abandoned university housing that was away from the town and falling apart, with a daycare below my apartment that no longer functioned. And the empty swings creaked in the wind, and my boiler made eerie noises at night, and I was sleep-deprived, trying to finish my master’s thesis... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


No words, just amazement at your bravery!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wouldn’t blame you if it was for not cooking at home.
> 
> Oh, the strangest things are happening to me: People in Ottawa seem to like my cooking! At least, six of them do. How weird. They actually like a pie with lemon peels, and a salad with chicken and egg, no matter which comes first.


They do sound rather appealing though, so I don't blame them at all.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Noooooooo, It is seriously scary and just plain evil!!!


I can see that film left a mark on you


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I missed this. ( The pic that @Grandpa Turtle 144 shared was created by me one of the previous times Josh wanted to get rid of the app. It’ll be difficult for me to visit often.


You made me go and look at it again!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I like some of the 1950s scary movies. They're really funny.


No thank you. I really do not like watching scary movies.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s sad! She’s been raised as a house pet and is a TOTAL Beeeeeotchhhhh, yet the wild cat I trapped is a complete lounger with me Your Dilly is handsome . Cats have amazing personality’s...
> if I ever lived far enough away from people, I’d love to have a large cat sanctuary.


Just admit it, you would not be happy until you had a sanctuary for every living creature there was.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> He wasn’t. He was just being shellfish, I expect.


AAAANNNNDDDDD she is BACK!!!! The punning is back on track.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Care for a slice of lemon pie? Goes well with a bit of vanilla ice cream on top.
> 
> View attachment 279543
> 
> 
> Montgomery, our giant armadillo coffee table, has just brewed some tea.


oooohhh, There goes the diet out the window. Just leave the whole pie in corner No. 1. I just need to go and fetch some ice cream in corner 20, then I will be back to eat it.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Everything passed off peacefully yesterday on my other forum, but we moderators will be on high alert for a while.


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I can see that film left a mark on you


You have noooo idea. I just cannot understand why people actually want to see movies about people cutting up each other. The world is evil enough without having to watch it as entertainment. Just saying....


----------



## Bébert81

@Ben02 what are you studying?


----------



## CarolM

Good Thursday Everyone,
The sun is shining, and we are almost at Friday.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> @Ben02 what are you studying?


Something to do with animals.


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Something to do with animals.


Nice! What's the level now? I am not so friendly with UK education system...


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Nice! What's the level now? I am not so friendly with UK education system...


Linda has explained it to me lots of times, and I am still not 100% sure myself. The education level in South Africa is different to the UK as well.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Oh Boy!!, I burst out laughing. Well apparently it is an adult evening (lifts eyebrows up and down suggestively). I also thought that was a really weird name for it. But hey whatever works for some people......


Wow...and i thought i hated pineapples hahahah


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Linda has explained it to me lots of times, and I am still not 100% sure myself. The education level in South Africa is different to the UK as well.


Can imagine!
So I will wait for some britain people... 

I had a job proposal in South Africa but I couldn't due to my wife situation. We just arrived in France and she just restarted her studies in apprenticeship. I think high schools aren't free there, right?


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> You have noooo idea. I just cannot understand why people actually want to see movies about people cutting up each other. The world is evil enough without having to watch it as entertainment. Just saying....


You are right, it’s like watching a gladiator fight in Ancient Rome. I’m not to fond of the gore but I like the adrenaline before a big jump scare


----------



## Ben02

Bébert81 said:


> @Ben02 what are you studying?


I’m doing a animal management technical diploma. It mainly involves exotic animal husbandry and dabbles a bit in veterinary care and medicine. Health checks is a main part and also some legal stuff.

I also have to do maths.


----------



## Ben02

Bébert81 said:


> Nice! What's the level now? I am not so friendly with UK education system...


Even though I’m still in education, @JoesMum could probably explain it better. It goes Primary/junior school, Secondary/High school, college (starting from the age of 16) to university if you want to.


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Nice! What's the level now? I am not so friendly with UK education system...


I can only explain England. The system is very similar in Wales. Slightly different in Scotland and I have no idea about Northern Ireland.

English Education ages:
A child starts school in the academic year (1 Sept to 31 Aug) in which they become 5 years old and start in Reception class

*Primary School*
Age 5: Reception - Early Years Foundation Stage
Age 6-7: Years 1 & 2 - Key Stage 1
Age 8-11: Years 3-6 - Key Stage 2

*Secondary School*
Age 12-14: Years 7-9 - Key Stage 3
Age 15-16: Years 10&11 - Key Stage 4 (Public GCSE exams sat at the end of this stage as Ben did)

*Post 16 - Further Education*
Age 17-18: The English Education system allows this age group to leave school, but expects some element of education to continue for those that start work.

Years 12 & 13 - Key Stage 5 (Public A Level or International Baccalaureate exams or their equivalents sat at the end of this stage) Might be in a Secondary School, Sixth Form College or Further Education College. Ben is going to an FE College.

OR Apprenticeship OR Work with training

After that, you’re free to join the workforce or go on to:

*Higher Education*
Post 16 qualification at Key Stage 5 is required to enter University to study for a Bachelors Degree.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday all! One day away from the long weekend wooohooo


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Can imagine!
> So I will wait for some britain people...
> 
> I had a job proposal in South Africa but I couldn't due to my wife situation. We just arrived in France and she just restarted her studies in apprenticeship. I think high schools aren't free there, right?


No, Schooling here is not free. It also depends on which area you stay and what school your kids go to, that will determine the cost of the schooling as well.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> No, Schooling here is not free. It also depends on which area you stay and what school your kids go to, that will determine the cost of the schooling as well.



State school education is free in the UK to age 18.

There are a large number of private schools across the UK where parents can pay fees if they choose. Including famous ones like Eton and Harrow.

In England and Wales, universities charge tuition fees, capped at £9000 per year, to home students. In Scotland, their degrees are free of charge to Scottish students.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Education is free in the UK to age 18.
> 
> In England and Wales, universities charge tuition fees, capped at £9000 per year, to home students. In Scotland, their degrees are free of charge to Scottish students.


So lucky. We pay right from creche all the way through their schooling years.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I used to like cooking when I did not have to do it everyday. Now it is just a chore. Sometimes I get a bee in my bonnet and feel like cooking, but most of the time I do it because no-one else will and we all have to eat. The worst part that I find, is thinking of what to eat everyday. I sometimes wish I still had my Mom making supper and then I could just come home and food would be ready on the table.



Haha, same here! I hate planning and loved it when my mom had it all under control. I wonder if she felt the same way about her mom, though. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Everything passed off peacefully yesterday on my other forum, but we moderators will be on high alert for a while.



Lots of Charles I references on my Facebook feed. I’m friends with nerds and political scientists [emoji849] (excuse me for tautology).


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh Boy!!, I burst out laughing. Well apparently it is an adult evening (lifts eyebrows up and down suggestively). I also thought that was a really weird name for it. But hey whatever works for some people......



Whatever they pine for?.. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> AAAANNNNDDDDD she is BACK!!!! The punning is back on track.



Yep. We tried to flood the CDR with puns last night. I’m awash in success. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> oooohhh, There goes the diet out the window. Just leave the whole pie in corner No. 1. I just need to go and fetch some ice cream in corner 20, then I will be back to eat it.



Sounds like a complicated maneuver. You’ll burn lots of calories on the way. Just don’t step on a hedgehog.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Haha, same here! I hate planning and loved it when my mom had it all under control. I wonder if she felt the same way about her mom, though. [emoji23]


More than likely. I bet my boys feel that way about me.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Whatever they pine for?.. [emoji23]


Exactly!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Sounds like a complicated maneuver. You’ll burn lots of calories on the way. Just don’t step on a hedgehog.


The Jellyfish are making me run after them to get some light!!! I am going to need that pie by the time I get back for it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Lots of Charles I references on my Facebook feed. I’m friends with nerds and political scientists [emoji849] (excuse me for tautology).


Just in case anybody didnt know the meaning


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> You are right, it’s like watching a gladiator fight in Ancient Rome. I’m not to fond of the gore but I like the adrenaline before a big jump scare



I don’t think the Colosseum blasted you with weird sounds effects or eerie music. Though geckos suddenly moving over your sandals may have been responsible for some of the big jumps. [emoji6]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! A busy day ahead. I’ll need of those pies myself. [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Philip Rome said:


> Where are these photos from?



Linda (@JoesMum) took these on her travels.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wanna Bet????



LOL!!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Just admit it, you would not be happy until you had a sanctuary for every living creature there was.



. Well now ... it IS a thought [emoji16]


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279557


Gorgeous !


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279557


ooohhh, He is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Kristoff

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279557



Wow! He looks good. Handsome boy. [emoji173]️[emoji217]


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279557



Nice!!! What’s his story? How many do you have now? How is little bit doing? See, this is why you can’t be absent for any length of time... too much catching up )


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> I can only explain England. The system is very similar in Wales. Slightly different in Scotland and I have no idea about Northern Ireland.
> 
> English Education ages:
> A child starts school in the academic year (1 Sept to 31 Aug) in which they become 5 years old and start in Reception class
> 
> *Primary School*
> Age 5: Reception - Early Years Foundation Stage
> Age 6-7: Years 1 & 2 - Key Stage 1
> Age 8-11: Years 3-6 - Key Stage 2
> 
> *Secondary School*
> Age 12-14: Years 7-9 - Key Stage 3
> Age 15-16: Years 10&11 - Key Stage 4 (Public GCSE exams sat at the end of this stage as Ben did)
> 
> *Post 16 - Further Education*
> Age 17-18: The English Education system allows this age group to leave school, but expects some element of education to continue for those that start work.
> 
> Years 12 & 13 - Key Stage 5 (Public A Level or International Baccalaureate exams or their equivalents sat at the end of this stage) Might be in a Secondary School, Sixth Form College or Further Education College. Ben is going to an FE College.
> 
> OR Apprenticeship OR Work with training
> 
> After that, you’re free to join the workforce or go on to:
> 
> *Higher Education*
> Post 16 qualification at Key Stage 5 is required to enter University to study for a Bachelors Degree.



Thanks, very complete!
My english colleague explained me that you have two ways depending to your level. I obtained the worst but at the end he is engineer so...


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> No, Schooling here is not free. It also depends on which area you stay and what school your kids go to, that will determine the cost of the schooling as well.


I should be located in Johannesburg, I think there you have to pay.


----------



## Bébert81

Ben02 said:


> I’m doing a animal management technical diploma. It mainly involves exotic animal husbandry and dabbles a bit in veterinary care and medicine. Health checks is a main part and also some legal stuff.
> 
> I also have to do maths.


Ha nice!
I would do vet but it's more complicated than human doctor in France so at the end I choose another way...


----------



## Momof4

Good morning!!

I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.

It’s been very emotionally draining around here. 
We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!! 
My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week. 

My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady. 
I remember grumpy old men teaching us! 

Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7. 

Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]


----------



## Bébert81

Here in France if you're not too bad you can study for free. If not you can pay for private school but not equivalent than better free ones...


----------



## Bébert81

Momof4 congrats for you new grandson!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279557


I've been wondering where you were.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566


Aw. . . congratulations, Gramma! So sorry to hear about all the deaths in your circle. Hopefully you can get over the trauma and come back to us for some cheering up. We're pretty good at that! (and we miss you)


----------



## Professor Brenda

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279557


Very nice.


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Aw. . . congratulations, Gramma! So sorry to hear about all the deaths in your circle. Hopefully you can get over the trauma and come back to us for some cheering up. We're pretty good at that! (and we miss you)



Thanks Yvonne ! 

I really miss you all too!! This is my second home !! 

My tortoises are doing great and love their new enclosure. I just can’t grow anything in this summer heat! It’s hard starting from scratch. 
I can’t wait for winter when I can plant some grazing seeds.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566


Congrats what a cutie.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566


Aww sooo adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone haven't been on for a few days. It's bad when my painkillers don't give me relief. Now I need to get a few things ready for the hurricane. As of now one of the tracks take it right over us.
Not sure if I will leave and go to Georgia or stay and ride it out. 
What ever I do Opo will be stressed because he will be out of his element.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone haven't been on for a few days. It's bad when my painkillers don't give me relief. Now I need to get a few things ready for the hurricane. As of now one of the tracks take it right over us.
> Not sure if I will leave and go to Georgia or stay and ride it out.
> What ever I do Opo will be stressed because he will be out of his element.


Good luck man! Hope everything goes alright.


----------



## Ben02

Looks like we have another little boy in the tort gang. Patricia flashed me after his bath today! 

There must be love in the air


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Looks like we have another little boy in the tort gang. Patricia flashed me after his bath today!
> 
> There must be love in the air


Sounds like Patrick now!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like Patrick now!


I love that!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone haven't been on for a few days. It's bad when my painkillers don't give me relief. Now I need to get a few things ready for the hurricane. As of now one of the tracks take it right over us.
> Not sure if I will leave and go to Georgia or stay and ride it out.
> What ever I do Opo will be stressed because he will be out of his element.


Sending good vibes your way for you and your property to be safe.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566



Beautiful Baby and GrandmMom!!! I wish for you some rest and relaxation... you’ll need it ))
Glad your hubby is back out n about. 

God bless u and Family, Kathy!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone haven't been on for a few days. It's bad when my painkillers don't give me relief. Now I need to get a few things ready for the hurricane. As of now one of the tracks take it right over us.
> Not sure if I will leave and go to Georgia or stay and ride it out.
> What ever I do Opo will be stressed because he will be out of his element.



Dang Ray.. praying for your relief! Y’all stay safe whatever you do. I think we are tortoise keepers because we have such volatile lives and they can withstand it [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566



Congratulations Cathy! A ray of light in otherwise difficult times,

Look after yourself


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Looks like we have another little boy in the tort gang. Patricia flashed me after his bath today!
> 
> There must be love in the air



Lol!!! You don’t have much luck in the naming department))


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

I have been at the Rescue feeding birds today. The number of wood pigeons and collared doves has increased dramatically - they breed year round. The number of other baby birds is much smaller because their breeding season is coming to an end.

We have to new adult bird admissions... this Tawny Owl who goes fierce like this every time you approach and then turns into a softy as soon as she realises you have food



And this Common Buzzard who isn’t feeling too good at the moment, but now we have treated for a heavy parasite load he’s started eating too and will hopefully pick up quickly.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s sad! She’s been raised as a house pet and is a TOTAL Beeeeeotchhhhh, yet the wild cat I trapped is a complete lounger with me Your Dilly is handsome . Cats have amazing personality’s...
> if I ever lived far enough away from people, I’d love to have a large cat sanctuary.


The only real time he gets nasty is if I try to stop petting him. Or when he pretends he's a lion that can swing through the trees or ricochet up the walls...any other time he's a housewuss.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279549
> 
> 
> I got a bigger phone, so the mobile version doesn’t look too bad anymore. But here’s a side-by-side comparison. I’d pay for the App. The font is bigger and the interface is cleaner. On a smaller phone, the difference is huge. Sigh.


I'm confused. Which one is going away?


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! You don’t have much luck in the naming department))


I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.

Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”

Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock

Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Dang Ray.. praying for your relief! Y’all stay safe whatever you do. I think we are tortoise keepers because we have such volatile lives and they can withstand it [emoji6]


Thanks your right Opo doesn't need a lot of attention but the joy I get from him is 10 fold.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.
> 
> Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”
> 
> Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock
> 
> Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now


That's crazy I guess it would be a good idea to wash your hands.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I have been at the Rescue feeding birds today. The number of wood pigeons and collared doves has increased dramatically - they breed year round. The number of other baby birds is much smaller because their breeding season is coming to an end.
> 
> We have to new adult bird admissions... this Tawny Owl who goes fierce like this every time you approach and then turns into a softy as soon as she realises you have food
> View attachment 279580
> 
> 
> And this Common Buzzard who isn’t feeling too good at the moment, but now we have treated for a heavy parasite load he’s started eating too and will hopefully pick up quickly.
> View attachment 279581


Owls are one of my favorites!.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I have been at the Rescue feeding birds today. The number of wood pigeons and collared doves has increased dramatically - they breed year round. The number of other baby birds is much smaller because their breeding season is coming to an end.
> 
> We have to new adult bird admissions... this Tawny Owl who goes fierce like this every time you approach and then turns into a softy as soon as she realises you have food
> View attachment 279580
> 
> 
> And this Common Buzzard who isn’t feeling too good at the moment, but now we have treated for a heavy parasite load he’s started eating too and will hopefully pick up quickly.
> View attachment 279581



I love owls! Beautiful birds! Your common buzzard doesn’t look like ours.. he’s beautiful like our hawk..


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.
> 
> Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”
> 
> Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock
> 
> Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now



LOL [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You have noooo idea. I just cannot understand why people actually want to see movies about people cutting up each other. The world is evil enough without having to watch it as entertainment. Just saying....


Yes, and since those movies can affect adults like they do...why expose children?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Haha, same here! I hate planning and loved it when my mom had it all under control. I wonder if she felt the same way about her mom, though. [emoji23]


Most surely!!! I still use some of my mom's dinner plans when I don't wanna think up something different then the same old stuff.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.
> 
> Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”
> 
> Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock
> 
> Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now



Joe had relationships with shoes, the slug pub, flower pots, shoes, the drain cover, the garden trug, shoes, rocks, bin bags, ... did I mention shoes?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I love owls! Beautiful birds! Your common buzzard doesn’t look like ours.. he’s beautiful like our hawk..
> View attachment 279587
> View attachment 279588



Vultures are vultures and we don’t have them in the UK. 

Common Buzzards are Buteo buteo - a different genus


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566


God sent some cheer. Congratulations on your new grand!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279549
> 
> 
> I got a bigger phone, so the mobile version doesn’t look too bad anymore. But here’s a side-by-side comparison. I’d pay for the App. The font is bigger and the interface is cleaner. On a smaller phone, the difference is huge. Sigh.





Cathie G said:


> I'm confused. Which one is going away?



The one on the right, the app, is going. Lena seems to have the app in “night mode” hence the black background


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Joe had relationships with shoes, the slug pub, flower pots, shoes, the drain cover, the garden trug, shoes, rocks, bin bags, ... did I mention shoes?


The drain cover!? That’s one I haven’t heard of


----------



## Ben02

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566


He’s got a cool little baby beanie hat

I was a fat baby, I still get teased for that by my sister


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.
> 
> Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”
> 
> Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock
> 
> Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now


Well...at least the pretty little rocking Judy can't fight back and scar Selma for life.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> The drain cover!? That’s one I haven’t heard of



I always knew when Joe had escaped his bit of the garden because he just had to ram the wheelie bin. I would be walking home from work and could hear it from the end of the road... a steady rhythmic thunk of tortoise hitting bin [emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone haven't been on for a few days. It's bad when my painkillers don't give me relief. Now I need to get a few things ready for the hurricane. As of now one of the tracks take it right over us.
> Not sure if I will leave and go to Georgia or stay and ride it out.
> What ever I do Opo will be stressed because he will be out of his element.



Take care Ray. Get everything sealed, honker down!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wonderful weather here today. Cool morning followed quickly with bright sunshine, some breezes to keep things comfy. No humidity! Or heat.

Out for a few hours of kayaking this morning. 

My Lunch Bench





And the View


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The one on the right, the app, is going. Lena seems to have the app in “night mode” hence the black background


That's the one I don't use. I do have to touch my shortcut to the CDR then I'm on...I do have to wear my reading glasses. Thanks.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonderful weather here today. Cool morning followed quickly with bright sunshine, some breezes to keep things comfy. No humidity! Or heat.
> 
> Out for a few hours of kayaking this morning.
> 
> My Lunch Bench
> 
> View attachment 279596
> 
> 
> 
> And the View
> 
> View attachment 279597


Im jealous!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks your right Opo doesn't need a lot of attention but the joy I get from him is 10 fold.


My thoughts and prayers are for Florida...and my many many friends there. But also I have friends in the Carolinas too sooo...the last time I watched no one had a clear forecast of where "Dorian"? will land...then travel...You, Rose, and Opo be safe.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> As you would certainly know)


I will forever associate KFC with our A & E now (or ER)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Updated path..


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Will anyone be going to see the new “IT” film when it comes out? Or are you scared of clowns? I don’t blame you if you are
> 
> Nothing can beat the 1990 IT with Tim Curry however


I ate a clown once but he tasted funny.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566



What a busy time, both good and bad. Hope you’re well, gorgeous. Julian Gray is sooo cute. [emoji7]


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I ate a clown once but he tasted funny.


*Cheesy joke alert*


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! You don’t have much luck in the naming department))



Speaking of which, I want to adopt this little guy just to rename him!




OK, OK, back to my naughty step. Selma and Patrick would join me if torts were allowed in the CDR.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I have been at the Rescue feeding birds today. The number of wood pigeons and collared doves has increased dramatically - they breed year round. The number of other baby birds is much smaller because their breeding season is coming to an end.
> 
> We have to new adult bird admissions... this Tawny Owl who goes fierce like this every time you approach and then turns into a softy as soon as she realises you have food
> View attachment 279580
> 
> 
> And this Common Buzzard who isn’t feeling too good at the moment, but now we have treated for a heavy parasite load he’s started eating too and will hopefully pick up quickly.
> View attachment 279581



That Tawny sounds a lot like Kristoff... [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm confused. Which one is going away?



The one on the right, with no ads and bigger font.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Well...at least the pretty little rocking Judy can't fight back and scar Selma for life.





Cathie G said:


> Well...at least the pretty little rocking Judy can't fight back and scar Selma for life.


Let’s hope they don’t go through a “rocky” patch in their relationship..... Ha... get it? “Rocky”.. no?... I’ll let myself out


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....Update: after some internet research, then some checking to see what is available locally, we made a trek over to our local Lowes and bought a brandy new Craftsman self-propelled front wheel drive 21 inch cut “push” mower complete with a Honda 160cc engine. Our previous two mowers were Troy Built with Briggs & Strstton engines. I’m now convinced they are meant to have engine failure at the 2-3 yesr period. Second B&S mower/motor to fail at the three year mark.
> 
> Anyhow, new mower is home, out of the box, assembled, filled with both oil and gas/petrol and started on the very first 1/2 pull. Runs like a champ.
> 
> Final cost $315.00 - wifey had a 10% coupon in her back pocket for such an (unscheduled) expense.


! 
So a cut price mower - well done wifey!!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I always knew when Joe had escaped his bit of the garden because he just had to ram the wheelie bin. I would be walking home from work and could hear it from the end of the road... a steady rhythmic thunk of tortoise hitting bin [emoji23]


That is hilarious! I wonder if your neighbors ever wondered what the sound was


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thirsty Thursday!! And football tonight! Cheers friends


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Friends. As many of you know I am a moderator on an IT forum. General discussion including political debate is allowed there.
> 
> Take a look at the news and you will understand why I am going to be busy for a while.
> 
> Not see you sometime!


We are in trouble!! It's a good job politics is banned on TFO.
Put your foot down Linda!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This may be farewell from me. I can’t see me struggling with the browser on my phone.


It will be a shame to lose you Linda, couldn't you use the PC. That's all I ever use as my phone doesn't do apps - or even photos!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> It will be a shame to lose you Linda, couldn't you use the PC. That's all I ever use as my phone doesn't do apps - or even photos!


No photos or apps??? How do you get through a day?? Lol


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Don’t get me started on the torts, they are troublemakers


This week Lola has decided he is only going to eat off one particular 'plate' in one particular place.
He has a variety of 'plates' and I like to spread them around his room so that he has to move around for it , but he has been ignoring all of it except for the pile I leave on what is an old chopping board. 
When I move food to his current favourite spot he heads for it straight away and eats as if he is starving, but he will walk past all the other stuff.
Strange tort!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I missed this. ( The pic that @Grandpa Turtle 144 shared was created by me one of the previous times Josh wanted to get rid of the app. It’ll be difficult for me to visit often.


Oh no - we can't lose you and Linda!!
I hope there is a way around this problem for everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. I used to like cooking when I did not have to do it everyday. Now it is just a chore. Sometimes I get a bee in my bonnet and feel like cooking, but most of the time I do it because no-one else will and we all have to eat. The worst part that I find, is thinking of what to eat everyday. I sometimes wish I still had my Mom making supper and then I could just come home and food would be ready on the table.


Ahhhh - those were the days!
And no microwave rubbish either!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So lucky. We pay right from creche all the way through their schooling years.


Really? I didn't know that.
What happens with poorer families who can't afford school?


----------



## Lyn W

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi everyone. I think I am back for a while. Been a lot going on here. Well, here I my newest, Mocha. He is a big boy around 55 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279557


Welcome back Cheryl.
He is a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Ahhhh - those were the days!
> And no microwave rubbish either!


Heyyy! I like some microwave rubbish


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566


He is a very handsome boy too!
Congratulations!
Sorry about the funerals were 2 of those for the young men you told us about?
Glad to hear hubby is well enough to be up and about and now the kids are in school hopefully you'll get some R&R time.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone haven't been on for a few days. It's bad when my painkillers don't give me relief. Now I need to get a few things ready for the hurricane. As of now one of the tracks take it right over us.
> Not sure if I will leave and go to Georgia or stay and ride it out.
> What ever I do Opo will be stressed because he will be out of his element.


I do hope the hurricane doesn't affect you too badly Ray, I would be terrified!
Hope you, Rose and her mum, and Opo all stay safe.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> This week Lola has decided he is only going to eat off one particular 'plate' in one particular place.
> He has a variety of 'plates' and I like to spread them around his room so that he has to move around for it , but he has been ignoring all of it except for the pile I leave on what is an old chopping board.
> When I move food to his current favourite spot he heads for it straight away and eats as if he is starving, but he will walk past all the other stuff.
> Strange tort!!


Perhaps the chopping board has a scent that he likes perhaps, like his favourite food?


----------



## Lyn W

B


Ben02 said:


> Looks like we have another little boy in the tort gang. Patricia flashed me after his bath today!
> 
> There must be love in the air


 Boys and their toys
Patricia will have to be Patrick!


----------



## Lyn W

S


Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like Patrick now!


Snap!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I have been at the Rescue feeding birds today. The number of wood pigeons and collared doves has increased dramatically - they breed year round. The number of other baby birds is much smaller because their breeding season is coming to an end.
> 
> We have to new adult bird admissions... this Tawny Owl who goes fierce like this every time you approach and then turns into a softy as soon as she realises you have food
> View attachment 279580
> 
> 
> And this Common Buzzard who isn’t feeling too good at the moment, but now we have treated for a heavy parasite load he’s started eating too and will hopefully pick up quickly.
> View attachment 279581


Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.
> 
> Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”
> 
> Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock
> 
> Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now


Especially for Selma and Judy


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of which, I want to adopt this little guy just to rename him!
> 
> View attachment 279606
> 
> 
> OK, OK, back to my naughty step. Selma and Patrick would join me if torts were allowed in the CDR.


Umm......very unfortunate!


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heyyy! I like some microwave rubbish


I am the queen of the microwave!
My oven is used as a wine rack.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Especially for Selma and Judy


That will be their wedding song for sure


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Perhaps the chopping board has a scent that he likes perhaps, like his favourite food?


It's all the same food!!
He's always eaten off all of them, but at the moment he's just obsessing about that particular one!!
I wonder what goes through his little head?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> That will be their wedding song for sure


I think you should call the rock Louise - then they would be Selma and Louise!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> It's all the same food!!
> He's always eaten off all of them, but at the moment he's just obsessing about that particular one!!
> I wonder what goes through his little head?


That’s very interesting, I have no explanation to that haha


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I think you should call the rock Louise - then they would be Selma and Louise!


Is that a reference to Thelma and Louise


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Is that a reference to Thelma and Louise


Yup!!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Yup!!


Yay I got it right, I’ve never watched it though


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> I am the queen of the microwave!
> My oven is used as a wine rack.


haha


----------



## Lyn W

Well that was a lot of reading to catch up with you all.
I've had a few days in work just to try get myself organised for the new term. 
We also have a training day next week too.
The summer has flown by.
I won't be doing my outdoor activities for a while as my leg and knee still give me jip. I may be OK for the canoeing but that won't happen too often.
Meanwhile I'll have to do more cooking than usual  - I think I'd rather drag myself up Pen y Fan (highest mountain in South Wales) by my teeth! 
Luckily I'll have some great teaching assistants with me who are brilliant cooks so I may learn quite a lot myself!! 
Anyway it's gone 1a.m. here so I'd better hit the hay.
Nos Da all, see you soon.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Joe had relationships with shoes, the slug pub, flower pots, shoes, the drain cover, the garden trug, shoes, rocks, bin bags, ... did I mention shoes?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]lol! A very manly man


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Yay I got it right, I’ve never watched it though


It's a girlie film for bored housewives so probably not your cup of tea - it's not a horror film anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]lol! A very manly man


He certainly was - and had to have veterinary intervention for it too!!
Hi Heather hope you are OK and pleased to hear the ducklings are doing well.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thirsty Thursday!! And football tonight! Cheers friends



10min till kickoff. I’m watching Texas state against A&M... can’t wait to see how Jimbo Fisher has molded these guys over the summer


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Oh no - we can't lose you and Linda!!
> I hope there is a way around this problem for everyone.



It would be a very sad day indeed! There HAS to be a way around this..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Well that was a lot of reading to catch up with you all.
> I've had a few days in work just to try get myself organised for the new term.
> We also have a training day next week too.
> The summer has flown by.
> I won't be doing my outdoor activities for a while as my leg and knee still give me jip. I may be OK for the canoeing but that won't happen too often.
> Meanwhile I'll have to do more cooking than usual  - I think I'd rather drag myself up Pen y Fan (highest mountain in South Wales) by my teeth!
> Luckily I'll have some great teaching assistants with me who are brilliant cooks so I may learn quite a lot myself!!
> Anyway it's gone 1a.m. here so I'd better hit the hay.
> Nos Da all, see you soon.





EllieMay said:


> 10min till kickoff. I’m watching Texas state against A&M... can’t wait to see how Jimbo Fisher has molded these guys over the summer


oh college ball.. thats right you dont watch NFL.. pfft lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

NFL preseason is boooring tho


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well that was a lot of reading to catch up with you all.
> I've had a few days in work just to try get myself organised for the new term.
> We also have a training day next week too.
> The summer has flown by.
> I won't be doing my outdoor activities for a while as my leg and knee still give me jip. I may be OK for the canoeing but that won't happen too often.
> Meanwhile I'll have to do more cooking than usual  - I think I'd rather drag myself up Pen y Fan (highest mountain in South Wales) by my teeth!
> Luckily I'll have some great teaching assistants with me who are brilliant cooks so I may learn quite a lot myself!!
> Anyway it's gone 1a.m. here so I'd better hit the hay.
> Nos Da all, see you soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Wow... your up late!!! You have been missed Lyn!

So.... I have an idea... 
I think if I came over and cleaned out your oven ( with your aid of course) that we could then proceed with some cooking lessons in a very fun and lively manner.... which you may not remember the next morning... 

It’s a win / win I think [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> NFL preseason is boooring tho



Yeah...I’m half watching Deadskins vs Ravens and reading TFO and scanning TWITTER.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> oh college ball.. thats right you dont watch NFL.. pfft lol



Pfft pfft pffffffttttttt!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.
> 
> Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”
> 
> Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock
> 
> Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now



Selma’s love life seems to be off to a rocky start. Poor boy. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Owls are one of my favorites!.



Among the 300 other species? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> The drain cover!? That’s one I haven’t heard of



Selma should introduce you... [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Well...at least the pretty little rocking Judy can't fight back and scar Selma for life.



Yep. Judy is a rock star!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> *Cheesy joke alert*



I wanted to respond with a joke, but I’m juggling too many things right now.


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Let’s hope they don’t go through a “rocky” patch in their relationship..... Ha... get it? “Rocky”.. no?... I’ll let myself out



That’s when punning in the CDR hits the rock bottom... Wait, I’m coming with you. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Especially for Selma and Judy



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Wow... your up late!!! You have been missed Lyn!
> 
> So.... I have an idea...
> I think if I came over and cleaned out your oven ( with your aid of course) that we could then proceed with some cooking lessons in a very fun and lively manner.... which you may not remember the next morning...
> 
> It’s a win / win I think [emoji16]



I’d join you! [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Take care Ray. Get everything sealed, honker down!


Don't have much to do. I had accordian shutters installed. So the house can be shut up in 10 min. Got a couple of young fruit trees that I need to stake up and hope for the best. Not sure if we are staying. I want to go but wife wants to stay. The high school is a 1/2 mile away and is a shelter.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Selma should introduce you... [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23]



Now thats just WRONG!!!
*shaking my finger while discreetly turning my head to cover the smirk*


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I’d join you! [emoji23]



Oooohhh... girls night!!! We’ll all forget about in the morning [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night all!


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> That’s when punning in the CDR hits the rock bottom... Wait, I’m coming with you. [emoji23]


Haha, I’ll leave the door open for you


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It will be a shame to lose you Linda, couldn't you use the PC. That's all I ever use as my phone doesn't do apps - or even photos!



I hardly ever get near a PC these days. I operate from my phone mostly


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> This week Lola has decided he is only going to eat off one particular 'plate' in one particular place.
> He has a variety of 'plates' and I like to spread them around his room so that he has to move around for it , but he has been ignoring all of it except for the pile I leave on what is an old chopping board.
> When I move food to his current favourite spot he heads for it straight away and eats as if he is starving, but he will walk past all the other stuff.
> Strange tort!!



Oh Lola [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heyyy! I like some microwave rubbish



You would be Lyn’s ideal dinner guest [emoji16] Her conventional oven is used as a wine rack. Let’s just say that she’s not an enthusiastic cook [emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Looks like we have another little boy in the tort gang. Patricia flashed me after his bath today!
> 
> There must be love in the air



Uh Oh! That’s 3 separate enclosures then. Selma and Patrick can’t live together without open warfare breaking out and pairs don’t do well together


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> He certainly was - and had to have veterinary intervention for it too!!
> .



He certainly did. Joe suffered from excess testosterone to the point that it made him sick!

He had to have a hormone implant to reduce his urges so he would remember to eat and drink.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning. I’m heading to the gym having weighed myself after our holiday. Not see you later


----------



## Bébert81

Happy friday!
Last day before week-eeeeeeend, and a sunny one please!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. We are up early to head over crabbing. Ive heard, early birds get the worms!

Enjoy the start of the weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. We are up early to head over crabbing. Ive heard, early birds get the worms!
> 
> Enjoy the start of the weekend.



That’s 4am by my reckoning! Practically nighttime!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s 4am by my reckoning! Practically nighttime!



Yep, soon off. I have all of our gear ready to throw in the truck. First some coffee, grab the defrosted chicken necks and clams, and off we go.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> I should be located in Johannesburg, I think there you have to pay.


Yes you will have to pay there. Everywhere in South Africa you have to pay.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> I should be located in Johannesburg, I think there you have to pay.


When are you going to be there?


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Uh Oh! That’s 3 separate enclosures then. Selma and Patrick can’t live together without open warfare breaking out and pairs don’t do well together


They all have their own enclosures anyway


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> They all have their own enclosures anyway



Phew!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I wanted to share my new love!! Grandson #2, Julian Gray.
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!
> My husband is recovering from his back surgery and just started back to work this week.
> 
> My kids are back in school and my oldest has his driving permit and had his first driving lesson with a really nice lady.
> I remember grumpy old men teaching us!
> 
> Both my kids are taller than me and I’m 5’7.
> 
> Trying to read here but haven’t participated [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 279566


Aaaawwww, Julian is adorable. Congratulations Kathy. 
Wowwee, shame you really have had a tough time. A very big Electronic Hug.
Here is too hoping that things improve considerably for you.


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Thanks Yvonne !
> 
> I really miss you all too!! This is my second home !!
> 
> My tortoises are doing great and love their new enclosure. I just can’t grow anything in this summer heat! It’s hard starting from scratch.
> I can’t wait for winter when I can plant some grazing seeds.


Don't worry winter is just around the corner.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone haven't been on for a few days. It's bad when my painkillers don't give me relief. Now I need to get a few things ready for the hurricane. As of now one of the tracks take it right over us.
> Not sure if I will leave and go to Georgia or stay and ride it out.
> What ever I do Opo will be stressed because he will be out of his element.


Oh dear. Everything okay now? Or are you in the middle of it?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Looks like we have another little boy in the tort gang. Patricia flashed me after his bath today!
> 
> There must be love in the air


Congratulations and or commiserations depending on which one you feel is appropriate!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I have been at the Rescue feeding birds today. The number of wood pigeons and collared doves has increased dramatically - they breed year round. The number of other baby birds is much smaller because their breeding season is coming to an end.
> 
> We have to new adult bird admissions... this Tawny Owl who goes fierce like this every time you approach and then turns into a softy as soon as she realises you have food
> View attachment 279580
> 
> 
> And this Common Buzzard who isn’t feeling too good at the moment, but now we have treated for a heavy parasite load he’s started eating too and will hopefully pick up quickly.
> View attachment 279581


Absolutely loving the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’m certain Marge is a girl, her tail is very short and has a puckered cloaca unlike Patty and Selma who have a longer slit instead. Margo is a confirmed female.
> 
> Selma ermm .... seems to be in a romantic relationship with a certain rock in his enclosure..... my sister called the rock “Judy”
> 
> Now when I’m out I get text messages from my mum saying “ Selma is on a date with Judy” and you can guess what Selma is doing to that poor poor rock
> 
> Here’s a pic of Judy the rock. I personally don’t know what Selma sees in her. I’m going to wash my hands now


 That is hilarious!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes, and since those movies can affect adults like they do...why expose children?


Oh I am pretty sure that they have age restrictions on them, bbbuuuuuutttt I suppose if the kids really want to watch them they can still do so.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Joe had relationships with shoes, the slug pub, flower pots, shoes, the drain cover, the garden trug, shoes, rocks, bin bags, ... did I mention shoes?


LOL, No I don't think you mentioned shoes.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of which, I want to adopt this little guy just to rename him!
> 
> View attachment 279606
> 
> 
> OK, OK, back to my naughty step. Selma and Patrick would join me if torts were allowed in the CDR.


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Let’s hope they don’t go through a “rocky” patch in their relationship..... Ha... get it? “Rocky”.. no?... I’ll let myself out


Giggle!.....Giggle!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> This week Lola has decided he is only going to eat off one particular 'plate' in one particular place.
> He has a variety of 'plates' and I like to spread them around his room so that he has to move around for it , but he has been ignoring all of it except for the pile I leave on what is an old chopping board.
> When I move food to his current favourite spot he heads for it straight away and eats as if he is starving, but he will walk past all the other stuff.
> Strange tort!!


Oh Lola, Lola, Lola!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Ahhhh - those were the days!
> And no microwave rubbish either!


I know, nice and good home cooked meals. With veggies and meat. Yummy


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Yes you will have to pay there. Everywhere in South Africa you have to pay.


That's why we stayed in France!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Really? I didn't know that.
> What happens with poorer families who can't afford school?


I think that they don't pay and or they have to apply for help. I am not sure, I have not been in that position. I am pretty sure that the children have to go to school. But then again the kids just might not go to school even though it is compulsory over here.


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> When are you going to be there?


One year ago but I refused this job for my actual one in France.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think you should call the rock Louise - then they would be Selma and Louise!


Whahahahahaha. Good one!


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> One year ago but I refused this job for my actual one in France.


AAHHH okay.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Wow... your up late!!! You have been missed Lyn!
> 
> So.... I have an idea...
> I think if I came over and cleaned out your oven ( with your aid of course) that we could then proceed with some cooking lessons in a very fun and lively manner.... which you may not remember the next morning...
> 
> It’s a win / win I think [emoji16]


Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> I’d join you! [emoji23]


The more the merrier - in more ways than one!
We'd have some very interesting dishes at the end of it - probably inedible but who would care?!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Omg! My next concert


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well that was a lot of reading to catch up with you all.
> I've had a few days in work just to try get myself organised for the new term.
> We also have a training day next week too.
> The summer has flown by.
> I won't be doing my outdoor activities for a while as my leg and knee still give me jip. I may be OK for the canoeing but that won't happen too often.
> Meanwhile I'll have to do more cooking than usual  - I think I'd rather drag myself up Pen y Fan (highest mountain in South Wales) by my teeth!
> Luckily I'll have some great teaching assistants with me who are brilliant cooks so I may learn quite a lot myself!!
> Anyway it's gone 1a.m. here so I'd better hit the hay.
> Nos Da all, see you soon.


Sleep tight Lyn.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy fridayyy!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oooohhh... girls night!!! We’ll all forget about in the morning [emoji23]


Well since you put it that way. Wait!! I am coming too....


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I think that they don't pay and or they have to apply for help. I am not sure, I have not been in that position. I am pretty sure that the children have to go to school. But then again the kids just might not go to school even though it is compulsory over here.


You would think that education would be a priority for every country and would be free.
We don't know how lucky we are here.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning. I’m heading to the gym having weighed myself after our holiday. Not see you later


LOL, Do that on a daily basis.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. We are up early to head over crabbing. Ive heard, early birds get the worms!
> 
> Enjoy the start of the weekend.


Okay, You can have the worms and I will take the crabs.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> LOL, Do that on a daily basis.



I normally go 3-4 times a week if possible


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You would think that education would be a priority for every country and would be free.
> We don't know how lucky we are here.


Yes, I would be so much richer if I did not have to pay school fees etc. We also have to buy the stationery, sometimes the books, school uniforms, any and all necessary sports equipment for whatever sport your child has chosen to do at school. (And they have to do a sport at school). So at the end of the day it works out to be quite a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all hope everyone is having a good day! What's not to like about Friday? Except that it's not Saturday maybe !!
I am just about to load the car up with some garden rubbish etc and take it to the tip.
Then I have to go up into my attic to find some stuff my sister wants to borrow - if you don't hear from me for a while I'm stuck up there and can't get down the ladder!
See you later!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I normally go 3-4 times a week if possible


Okay okay, then truthfully I go about 4 times a week. trying to make it at least 5 times from now on.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all hope everyone is having a good day! What's not to like about Friday? Except that it's not Saturday maybe !!
> I am just about to load the car up with some garden rubbish etc and take it to the tip.
> Then I have to go up into my attic to find some stuff my sister wants to borrow - if you don't hear from me for a while I'm stuck up there and can't get down the ladder!
> See you later!


Be Safe in the Attic, I have heard that a person can sometimes find Aliens in the Attic.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Yes, I would be so much richer if I did not have to pay school fees etc. We also have to buy the stationery, sometimes the books, school uniforms, any and all necessary sports equipment for whatever sport your child has chosen to do at school. (And they have to do a sport at school). So at the end of the day it works out to be quite a bit.



In the UK, school uniforms have to be purchased and the stationery, sports gear and (sometimes) books thing happens here too.

The free bit is being taught. 

School uniforms are not usually worn in the USA, nor France either, I think. I am sure a roomie will enlighten us.


----------



## CarolM

Good Friday All,

So we are putting the torts out for the day as it is going to be sunny, and Jarrod says to me that we have 1 boy and two girls, so I ask him how does he know. To which he replies that Harry is flashing. So I get all excited and a bit panicy (after what happened with Kang) and I take a pic to share with you guys. Then I look at it again and think it looks funny, so I touch it quickly and it moves.. It turned out it was just a small slug which had taken up residence. Phew the panic was over for now.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Be Safe in the Attic, I have heard that a person can sometimes find Aliens in the Attic.



Could be dragons seeing as Lyn lives in Wales. Red ones naturally!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Friday All,
> 
> So we are putting the torts out for the day as it is going to be sunny, and Jarrod says to me that we have 1 boy and two girls, so I ask him how does he know. To which he replies that Harry is flashing. So I get all excited and a bit panicy (after what happened with Kang) and I take a pic to share with you guys. Then I look at it again and think it looks funny, so I touch it quickly and it moves.. It turned out it was just a small slug which had taken up residence. Phew the panic was over for now.
> 
> View attachment 279623



[emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> In the UK, school uniforms have to be purchased and the stationery, sports gear and (sometimes) books thing happens here too.
> 
> The free bit is being taught.
> 
> School uniforms are not usually worn in the USA, nor France either, I think. I am sure a roomie will enlighten us.


AAAhhh, So there are somethings that you have to pay for.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Could be dragons seeing as Lyn lives in Wales. Red ones naturally!


ooohhh. Okay then, I want to go into her attic. I want to see the Dragons.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, soon off. I have all of our gear ready to throw in the truck. First some coffee, grab the defrosted chicken necks and clams, and off we go.



Hope your bucket is half full by now


----------



## JoesMum

Look what’s just been admitted to the Rescue (They posted this in the volunteers group)

A badger [emoji7]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> In the UK, school uniforms have to be purchased and the stationery, sports gear and (sometimes) books thing happens here too.
> 
> The free bit is being taught.
> 
> School uniforms are not usually worn in the USA, nor France either, I think. I am sure a roomie will enlighten us.



More and more schools here in the US have went to uniform policy. My oldest daughter had to wear uniforms In the private school she attended pre-k3 & 4 and then k—5 in the public schools in Haughton Louisiana. We moved here to Marshall Texas in 2003 and the public and private schools all wear uniforms as well. All of my children now attend Hallsville school district due to the quality of education and they are one of the few remaining schools that do not require uniforms for k-12 grades.. now I think when you go to college, there are very few who require uniforms yet.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Friday All,
> 
> So we are putting the torts out for the day as it is going to be sunny, and Jarrod says to me that we have 1 boy and two girls, so I ask him how does he know. To which he replies that Harry is flashing. So I get all excited and a bit panicy (after what happened with Kang) and I take a pic to share with you guys. Then I look at it again and think it looks funny, so I touch it quickly and it moves.. It turned out it was just a small slug which had taken up residence. Phew the panic was over for now.
> 
> View attachment 279623



LMAO!! You have me chuckling very early this morning!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> ooohhh. Okay then, I want to go into her attic. I want to see the Dragons.



Me too!!! someone said earlier the more the merrier and I believe it applies here too!!!
[emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Look what’s just been admitted to the Rescue (They posted this in the volunteers group)
> 
> A badger [emoji7]
> View attachment 279624



OMG IM IN LOVE!!! You know, I have never seen one in real life.. is he ok? What’s his story?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> OMG IM IN LOVE!!! You know, I have never seen one in real life.. is he ok? What’s his story?



He “got himself into some mischief and is feeling a bit sorry for himself”

Young male exploring climbed into a bin and got stuck - could easily have been there for a couple of days. Food, rehydration and he’ll be back home pretty quickly in those circumstances.

EDIT
He is now being described as a tearaway, so he’s obviously bouncing back quickly. [emoji1]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Look what’s just been admitted to the Rescue (They posted this in the volunteers group)
> 
> A badger [emoji7]
> View attachment 279624


Vey cool! I thought it was a skunk for a second lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> More and more schools here in the US have went to uniform policy. My oldest daughter had to wear uniforms In the private school she attended pre-k3 & 4 and then k—5 in the public schools in Haughton Louisiana. We moved here to Marshall Texas in 2003 and the public and private schools all wear uniforms as well. All of my children now attend Hallsville school district due to the quality of education and they are one of the few remaining schools that do not require uniforms for k-12 grades.. now I think when you go to college, there are very few who require uniforms yet.


Yes same here! Uniforms poor kids lol


----------



## Cheryl Hills

CarolM said:


> Good Friday All,
> 
> So we are putting the torts out for the day as it is going to be sunny, and Jarrod says to me that we have 1 boy and two girls, so I ask him how does he know. To which he replies that Harry is flashing. So I get all excited and a bit panicy (after what happened with Kang) and I take a pic to share with you guys. Then I look at it again and think it looks funny, so I touch it quickly and it moves.. It turned out it was just a small slug which had taken up residence. Phew the panic was over for now.
> 
> View attachment 279623


What a surprise.!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

JoesMum said:


> Look what’s just been admitted to the Rescue (They posted this in the volunteers group)
> 
> A badger [emoji7]
> View attachment 279624


He is cute!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Look what’s just been admitted to the Rescue (They posted this in the volunteers group)
> 
> A badger [emoji7]
> View attachment 279624


That is so cool.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> More and more schools here in the US have went to uniform policy. My oldest daughter had to wear uniforms In the private school she attended pre-k3 & 4 and then k—5 in the public schools in Haughton Louisiana. We moved here to Marshall Texas in 2003 and the public and private schools all wear uniforms as well. All of my children now attend Hallsville school district due to the quality of education and they are one of the few remaining schools that do not require uniforms for k-12 grades.. now I think when you go to college, there are very few who require uniforms yet.


Over here the collages and Universities do not require uniforms. Thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Me too!!! someone said earlier the more the merrier and I believe it applies here too!!!
> [emoji12]


Well, I am sure the Dragon will appreciate more snacks too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

5 hrs and 27 min and 30 seconds till long weekend starts!... no im not counting


----------



## Bébert81

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 5 hrs and 27 min and 30 seconds till long weekend starts!... no im not counting


Not at all!


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Vey cool! I thought it was a skunk for a second lol



No wild skunks in the UK  In fact, none in Europe


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Over here the collages and Universities do not require uniforms. Thank goodness.



Colleges and Universities are uniform free here in the UK too. 

In schools they are normal.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cheryl Hills said:


> What a surprise.!!





JoesMum said:


> No wild skunks in the UK  In fact, none in Europe


that stinks.. or doesnt lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Look what’s just been admitted to the Rescue (They posted this in the volunteers group)
> 
> A badger [emoji7]
> View attachment 279624



Very cool!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaack with enough crabs for a nice Chesapeake Bay Crab dinner. We were at our crabbing spot to enjoy a gorgeous red sunrise. Calm dark waters were glistening still with the tall masts of many sailboats breaking the horizon.

A cooler of crabs


----------



## Momof4

Happy Friday


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 279632



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] TRUTH!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaack with enough crabs for a nice Chesapeake Bay Crab dinner. We were at our crabbing spot to enjoy a gorgeous red sunrise. Calm dark waters were glistening still with the tall masts of many sailboats breaking the horizon.
> 
> A cooler of crabs
> 
> View attachment 279630



You tease us with a statement of a gorgeous sunrise and then give us crabs??? 

SHEEEESHHH.... I thought you were better than that [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> You tease us with a statement of a gorgeous sunrise and then give us crabs???
> 
> SHEEEESHHH.... I thought you were better than that [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



What did you expect for the price you paid? Lobster? 

Yeah....i don’t usually bring the camera, should have!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not sure if this will upload properly.
Video: A Kemp's ridley sea turtle hatchling is released and takes off into the ocean from Padre Island National Seashore #Texas #FindYourPark

https://twitter.com/interior/status/1167445512640978944?s=21


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaack with enough crabs for a nice Chesapeake Bay Crab dinner. We were at our crabbing spot to enjoy a gorgeous red sunrise. Calm dark waters were glistening still with the tall masts of many sailboats breaking the horizon.
> 
> A cooler of crabs
> 
> View attachment 279630


Should i congratulate you on catching crabs


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Should i congratulate you on catching crabs



Not now, I’m at the Doctor’s office.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Not now, I’m at the Doctor’s office.


Doctor: “yup.. sure it was from a toilet seat” hahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok im done! Sorry


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok im done! Sorry



No harm no foul!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Any plans for the holiday wkend?


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Any plans for the holiday wkend?



We had our public holiday weekend last weekend. 

JoesDad and I will be celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend.

We’re going to see Luton Town FC (JoesDad’s team) v Huddersfield Town FC tomorrow and on Sunday, the anniversary day, we’re visiting my in-laws (who are....um... “challenging”)

I know! So romantic! [emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> We had our public holiday weekend last weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I will be celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend.
> 
> We’re going to see Luton Town FC (JoesDad’s team) v Huddersfield Town FC tomorrow and on Sunday, the anniversary day, we’re visiting my in-laws (who are....um... “challenging”)
> 
> I know! So romantic! [emoji23]


your a good woman


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sports for anniversary


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

He should at least let u get out of the in law visit


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sandpaper my eyeballs or visit in laws ..hmmm tough choice


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m off kayaking tomorrow morning on the Magothy River, a bit north and east of here. We’ll check out all the nooks n crannies..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m off kayaking tomorrow morning on the Magothy River, a bit north and west of here. We’ll vheck out all the nooks n crannies..
> 
> View attachment 279649


Bring your fishing rod


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Bring your fishing rod



We don’t stop long enough to fish, but I should. Lots of Rock Bass and Perch in the waters, as well as all kinds of interesting warmer water fish further out like mackerel and cobia and bonita. Rock Fish is the one most fish after.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Awesome man! I havent had time to take my kayak out this year much.. work has been crazy busy


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh I am pretty sure that they have age restrictions on them, bbbuuuuuutttt I suppose if the kids really want to watch them they can still do so.


The 60s movies weren't so grafic. They were dinosaurs, Frankenstein, mummies, and that kind of stuff. I wasn't allowed to watch tv until I was about 12. That would be movies on tv around 1965. A lot of them were more funny then scary...that was the leave it to beaver era.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> The 60s movies weren't so grafic. They were dinosaurs, Frankenstein, mummies, and that kind of stuff. I wasn't allowed to watch tv until I was about 12. That would be movies on tv around 1965. A lot of them were more funny then scary...that was the leave it to beaver era.


There were tvs then?? Hahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whose idea was it to put the leprechaun in the jelly fish tank??? Now they’re breeding smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good lord! Jellychauns


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> The 60s movies weren't so grafic. They were dinosaurs, Frankenstein, mummies, and that kind of stuff. I wasn't allowed to watch tv until I was about 12. That would be movies on tv around 1965. A lot of them were more funny then scary...that was the leave it to beaver era.



And The Munsters!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You would think that education would be a priority for every country and would be free.
> We don't know how lucky we are here.


Here in the US it's only free to learn something at a public library or through scholarships. Possibly grants. When young people graduate with most types of degrees, they are in debt up to their eyeballs. To my way of thinking that's a public disgrace.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There were tvs then?? Hahaha


They were around but I thought they were boring because it was adults just lounging around instead of playing with me. For my parents they became irresistible and to shut me up they let me watch too...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And The Munsters!


I love that show.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> They were around but I thought they were boring because it was adults just lounging around instead of playing with me. For my parents they became irresistible and to shut me up they let me watch too...


Thats what duct tapes for


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats what duct tapes for


I have a saying...if love doesn't work use duck tape.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Liar! Thats my saying! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Shes answered by the taillights shining through the window pane


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Aorry singing to myself haha who knows that song?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats not the song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But congrats!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> We had our public holiday weekend last weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I will be celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend.
> 
> We’re going to see Luton Town FC (JoesDad’s team) v Huddersfield Town FC tomorrow and on Sunday, the anniversary day, we’re visiting my in-laws (who are....um... “challenging”)
> 
> I know! So romantic! [emoji23]


My parents had their 25th a few months ago. My grandparents are on there 60th and they got a letter from the queen


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats awesome! My parents lasted till i was born and then my mom said my dad must be satan if she had a kid like me


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> The 60s movies weren't so grafic. They were dinosaurs, Frankenstein, mummies, and that kind of stuff. I wasn't allowed to watch tv until I was about 12. That would be movies on tv around 1965. A lot of them were more funny then scary...that was the leave it to beaver era.


I grew up watching films like “The green mile”, “IT” and “The shining” which all happen to be by Stephen King. He’s my favourite author

I recently finished reading The green mile.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ben02 said:


> I grew up watching films like “The green mile”, “IT” and “The shining” which all happen to be by Stephen King. He’s my favourite author
> 
> I recently finished reading The green mile.


Green mile my top 3 movies all time.. tom hanks is the best


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The outsiders my all time fav! Before your time lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Stay gold ponyboy


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I grew up watching films like “The green mile”, “IT” and “The shining” which all happen to be by Stephen King. He’s my favourite author
> 
> I recently finished reading The green mile.


I watch the movie green mile every time I see it's on.


----------



## Ben02

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Green mile my top 3 movies all time.. tom hanks is the best


He’s such a great actor, they chose the right cast for that film. The guy who played John Coffey (Micheal Clark Duncan) passed away not long ago which makes me feel sadder when I watch the film. It’s ridiculous that he was nominated many times to win an award for the film but he didn’t win any


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ben02 said:


> He’s such a great actor, they chose the right cast for that film. The guy who played John Coffey (Micheal Clark Duncan) passed away not long ago which makes me feel sadder when I watch the film. It’s ridiculous that he was nominated many times to win an award for the film but he didn’t win any


Steroids are evil


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I watch the movie green mile every time I see it's on.


Very good film, they kept it very accurate to the book which is always great


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Forest gump tom hanks best! He was awesome in that


----------



## Ben02

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Steroids are evil


Very sad, he was like a gentle giant in real life and in the green mile


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Liar! Thats my saying! Haha


I'll have you know that's a picture of an old picture...lol! CDR strikes again. I love it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Congratulations and or commiserations depending on which one you feel is appropriate!!


Hehehe...don't get me started on boy tortoise flashing stuff...I'll be on the floor laughing and half to push my life allert button for help to get back up.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We had our public holiday weekend last weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I will be celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend.
> 
> We’re going to see Luton Town FC (JoesDad’s team) v Huddersfield Town FC tomorrow and on Sunday, the anniversary day, we’re visiting my in-laws (who are....um... “challenging”)
> 
> I know! So romantic! [emoji23]



Well Happy Anniversary! I hope you set aside another day to celebrate it... your outlaws have no place there [emoji51]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We don’t stop long enough to fish, but I should. Lots of Rock Bass and Perch in the waters, as well as all kinds of interesting warmer water fish further out like mackerel and cobia and bonita. Rock Fish is the one most fish after.



I had a great fishing trip off the coast of FtLauderdale one year. I caught several Bonita and enjoyed it so much. They thought I was crazy because they are said to be greasy meat?? I just liked the fight. They took some effort to get in the boat!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awesome man! I havent had time to take my kayak out this year much.. work has been crazy busy



What do you do? I see that you get up pretty early


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yes, I would be so much richer if I did not have to pay school fees etc. We also have to buy the stationery, sometimes the books, school uniforms, any and all necessary sports equipment for whatever sport your child has chosen to do at school. (And they have to do a sport at school). So at the end of the day it works out to be quite a bit.


The US is the same as yours but there's a lot of charities trying to help families with the supplies. Our teachers even spend their own money trying to help the kids. I think that a country that wants to survive should make sure to educate it's people...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ben02 said:


> I grew up watching films like “The green mile”, “IT” and “The shining” which all happen to be by Stephen King. He’s my favourite author
> 
> I recently finished reading The green mile.



He was mine growing up until the Watchtower series[emoji35]. Now hands down it’s RA Salvatore for his Drizzt series. Life gives me more than my fair share of reality so fantasy books save me!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279650
> Whose idea was it to put the leprechaun in the jelly fish tank??? Now they’re breeding smh



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats not the song



Can’t go wrong with the Zac Brown band!

It’s storming here... so I’m feeling more of “the night the lights ent out n Georgia” kind a tune


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> What a surprise.!!


Hello! How's it going with your rescue?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> What do you do? I see that you get up pretty early


Machine mechanic


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Can’t go wrong with the Zac Brown band!
> 
> It’s storming here... so I’m feeling more of “the night the lights ent out n Georgia” kind a tune


Going tomorrow! Fenway park wooo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sonif im not on for awhile i prob got arrested


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Machine mechanic



What kind of company? I work in mills and plants all the time so I’m just being nosy)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its 


EllieMay said:


> What kind of company? I work in mills and plants all the time so I’m just being nosy)


ok im nosey too lol its a corrugation plant


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Being an ahole is my side job


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well more full time haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its
> 
> ok im nosey too lol its a corrugation plant



Very cool! Weyerhauser In Natchitoches La is a very good customer of mine. I’ve done industrial sales for about 13 years now ... not what I had planned in life but I fell into it during hard times and it stuck.. it seems I’m relatively good at it.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Being an ahole is my side job



Well.... honesty is a good trait [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well.... honesty is a good trait [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Agreed haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I try to hold back on here lol some ppl get offended by my sarcasm


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its not for everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I try to hold back on here lol some ppl get offended by my sarcasm


***Yvonne peeks through the palm tree, "Hm-m-m. . . very interesting!" 

Just remember, the moderator is always watching!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne peeks through the palm tree, "Hm-m-m. . . very interesting!"
> 
> Just remember, the moderator is always watching!



And we’re thankful for it)


----------



## Yvonne G

My new solar inverter was installed today. The repair guy wasn't satisfied with the amount of electricity the system was generating so he went up on the roof to take a look. He noticed a wire under one panel hanging down a bit lower than normal so he disconnected the panel and turned it over. He took a picture to show me. Most of the underside of the panel was splashed with black carbon from electrical arcing! I'm SO lucky the roof didn't catch fire! 

So I'm back in the generating my own electricity business. Now I just need to find someone willing to clean the panels at a reasonable price


----------



## EllieMay

Wow!!! I’m glad you avoided disaster and found the problem..

Do you have a school nearby that you can speak to about community service hours? Maybe they will send some kids for free!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne peeks through the palm tree, "Hm-m-m. . . very interesting!"
> 
> Just remember, the moderator is always watching!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good for you Yvonne!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne dont watch! Please lol ill behave a lil


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I hardly ever get near a PC these days. I operate from my phone mostly


I only use my phone but I never downloaded a app for TFO. Am I going to be affected by this?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Everything okay now? Or are you in the middle of it?


It keeps slowing down. First they thought sat or sun. Now they say it is changing direction. If it stays offshore that will be great. Some of the forecasts show it skirting land right where we are. Should get better idea in the next few days.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Wow!!! I’m glad you avoided disaster and found the problem..
> 
> Do you have a school nearby that you can speak to about community service hours? Maybe they will send some kids for free!!!


I would love that, but it involves going up on the roof with a telescoping handle brush and I'd be afraid for a kid's safety.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Friday All,
> 
> So we are putting the torts out for the day as it is going to be sunny, and Jarrod says to me that we have 1 boy and two girls, so I ask him how does he know. To which he replies that Harry is flashing. So I get all excited and a bit panicy (after what happened with Kang) and I take a pic to share with you guys. Then I look at it again and think it looks funny, so I touch it quickly and it moves.. It turned out it was just a small slug which had taken up residence. Phew the panic was over for now.
> 
> View attachment 279623


If that's a comparison to the real thing. I hope Opo is a female.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey @Yvonne this is my pressure tank leaking. Had to install a new one today.


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sports for anniversary



Luton were promoted to the Championship - the second tier of England Football (soccer) - last season and this is the first match JoesDad has had the opportunity to see this season. 

I married him and gained a tortoise and a football team too [emoji1]

As for the in-laws... when I pointed out precisely how underwhelmed I was having found it on the calendar a couple of weeks ago he did offer to cancel it. He knows he screwed up not talking the reasoning through in advance... it does actually make sense, just not to spring it on me. But there’s a reason we have been together for so long


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There were tvs then?? Hahaha



When my Daughter was about 5 she said to me “Mummy, everything was Black and White when you were 5”

My response “Only the television. Only the television “ [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Here in the US it's only free to learn something at a public library or through scholarships. Possibly grants. When young people graduate with most types of degrees, they are in debt up to their eyeballs. To my way of thinking that's a public disgrace.



The debt incurred by university students here is less than in the US, but still eye-watering 

Tuition fees of £9000 a year and then a loan for cost of living on top


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> My parents had their 25th a few months ago. My grandparents are on there 60th and they got a letter from the queen



Congratulations to both. The in-laws have their 60th coming up. We need to contact the palace for their recognition too 

It’s all arranged online now #ModernMonarchy
https://www.royal.uk/anniversary-messages-0


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My new solar inverter was installed today. The repair guy wasn't satisfied with the amount of electricity the system was generating so he went up on the roof to take a look. He noticed a wire under one panel hanging down a bit lower than normal so he disconnected the panel and turned it over. He took a picture to show me. Most of the underside of the panel was splashed with black carbon from electrical arcing! I'm SO lucky the roof didn't catch fire!
> 
> So I'm back in the generating my own electricity business. Now I just need to find someone willing to clean the panels at a reasonable price



I am so glad it’s all fixed now.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s sunny, but there’s an autumnal chill to the air this morning. It’s actually really nice after the oppressive heat a few days ago. We are enjoying a relaxing breakfast in the conservatory while watching the birds on our feeders.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Congratulations to both. The in-laws have their 60th coming up. We need to contact the palace for their recognition too
> 
> It’s all arranged online now #ModernMonarchy
> https://www.royal.uk/anniversary-messages-0


It is easy I think, you just need to send a copy of some sort of wedding certificate


----------



## Ben02

Back on spider duty this morning. Caught a big house spider.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning all! Have a great Saturday


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 279632


Lol. I think I have that too.


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]


Maro2Bear said:


> Not now, I’m at the Doctor’s office.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Anniversary.


JoesMum said:


> We had our public holiday weekend last weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I will be celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend.
> 
> We’re going to see Luton Town FC (JoesDad’s team) v Huddersfield Town FC tomorrow and on Sunday, the anniversary day, we’re visiting my in-laws (who are....um... “challenging”)
> 
> I know! So romantic! [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Ahhh. Okay then they are so bad.


Cathie G said:


> The 60s movies weren't so grafic. They were dinosaurs, Frankenstein, mummies, and that kind of stuff. I wasn't allowed to watch tv until I was about 12. That would be movies on tv around 1965. A lot of them were more funny then scary...that was the leave it to beaver era.


----------



## CarolM

[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji1787][emoji23]


Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 279650
> Whose idea was it to put the leprechaun in the jelly fish tank??? Now they’re breeding smh


----------



## CarolM

Meant to say NOT so bad. [emoji85]


CarolM said:


> Ahhh. Okay then they are so bad.


----------



## CarolM

You are beginning to sound l was. I used to talk to myself a lot on here in the beginning. [emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats not the song


----------



## CarolM

The Queen actually takes notice of those kind of things? Impressive. And well don to them. I haven't even lived that long yet.


Ben02 said:


> My parents had their 25th a few months ago. My grandparents are on there 60th and they got a letter from the queen


----------



## CarolM

[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


Cathie G said:


> Hehehe...don't get me started on boy tortoise flashing stuff...I'll be on the floor laughing and half to push my life allert button for help to get back up.


----------



## CarolM

Yes I agree it is important to educate the people, but at the same time, I feel (as sad as it is) that when people get things for free, they don't appreciate it. I see it here all the time.


Cathie G said:


> The US is the same as yours but there's a lot of charities trying to help families with the supplies. Our teachers even spend their own money trying to help the kids. I think that a country that wants to survive should make sure to educate it's people...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey @Yvonne this is my pressure tank leaking. Had to install a new one today.


A whole new tank or just a new valve? I replace the valve at least twice a summer.


----------



## CarolM

Ok. Noted, We will send the bail money, just let us know which police station.


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sonif im not on for awhile i prob got arrested


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Had a good giggle for this one. Somebody better be caaaaarefuulllll.


Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne peeks through the palm tree, "Hm-m-m. . . very interesting!"
> 
> Just remember, the moderator is always watching!


----------



## CarolM

Wow. Thank goodness it did not happen.


Yvonne G said:


> My new solar inverter was installed today. The repair guy wasn't satisfied with the amount of electricity the system was generating so he went up on the roof to take a look. He noticed a wire under one panel hanging down a bit lower than normal so he disconnected the panel and turned it over. He took a picture to show me. Most of the underside of the panel was splashed with black carbon from electrical arcing! I'm SO lucky the roof didn't catch fire!
> 
> So I'm back in the generating my own electricity business. Now I just need to find someone willing to clean the panels at a reasonable price


----------



## CarolM

Just a little?


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yvonne dont watch! Please lol ill behave a lil


----------



## CarolM

Well then keep safe.


Ray--Opo said:


> It keeps slowing down. First they thought sat or sun. Now they say it is changing direction. If it stays offshore that will be great. Some of the forecasts show it skirting land right where we are. Should get better idea in the next few days.


----------



## CarolM

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ray--Opo said:


> If that's a comparison to the real thing. I hope Opo is a female.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> We had our public holiday weekend last weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I will be celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend.
> 
> We’re going to see Luton Town FC (JoesDad’s team) v Huddersfield Town FC tomorrow and on Sunday, the anniversary day, we’re visiting my in-laws (who are....um... “challenging”)
> 
> I know! So romantic! [emoji23]


I'm not a sports fan, so I can't relate to this, but I have to say that you and he were pretty lucky to have found each other. Congratulations on your twenty ninth, and here's hoping for quite a few more!!


----------



## CarolM

[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


JoesMum said:


> When my Daughter was about 5 she said to me “Mummy, everything was Black and White when you were 5”
> 
> My response “Only the television. Only the television “ [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Don't like spiders.


Ben02 said:


> Back on spider duty this morning. Caught a big house spider.
> 
> View attachment 279664


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> A whole new tank or just a new valve? I replace the valve at least twice a summer.


Whole new tank. The rubber bladder inside had a leak. That's why water came out. It should only be air coming out. Your tank might be different but if you have water coming out that usually means the tank is bad.


----------



## CarolM

Good Saturday All.
Well Saturday is almost over here. It is dark outside already. 
I am going to watch some TV and chill. 
Not see y'all later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Back on spider duty this morning. Caught a big house spider.
> 
> View attachment 279664



Looks like it’s milking a cactus!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Saturday All.
> Well Saturday is almost over here. It is dark outside already.
> I am going to watch some TV and chill.
> Not see y'all later.


Make some popcorn. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like it’s milking a cactus!


Haha it does!

It’s my sisters glass, she likes cacti as they are not as much work as any other type of plant. I laugh as she doesn’t like the commitment of keeping a pet/plant and I look after 4 tortoises and an empire of crabs!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Well the football went well. Luton (in orange) won 2-1 [emoji4]



The Dark Lord’s (aka Adam aka Tidgy’sDad) team, Leeds United, have done very well in the same League and were top until beaten by Swansea City today. Swansea is my Mum’s team as she was born there.

This evening we have checked into a rather lovely hotel, the wedding anniversary compensation, and our room has been upgraded to a suite!!! No idea why it was upgraded, but it’s HUGE!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Well the football went well. Luton (in orange) won 2-1 [emoji4]
> View attachment 279684
> 
> 
> The Dark Lord’s (aka Adam aka Tidgy’sDad) team, Leeds United, have done very well in the same League and were top until beaten by Swansea City today. Swansea is my Mum’s team as she was born there.
> 
> This evening we have checked into a rather lovely hotel, the wedding anniversary compensation, and our room has been upgraded to a suite!!! No idea why it was upgraded, but it’s HUGE!
> View attachment 279685


Very nice. Is it just an over nighter or will you be there a while?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Well Happy Anniversary! I hope you set aside another day to celebrate it... your outlaws have no place there [emoji51]



Ha! “Outlaws”! I like that [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> My new solar inverter was installed today. The repair guy wasn't satisfied with the amount of electricity the system was generating so he went up on the roof to take a look. He noticed a wire under one panel hanging down a bit lower than normal so he disconnected the panel and turned it over. He took a picture to show me. Most of the underside of the panel was splashed with black carbon from electrical arcing! I'm SO lucky the roof didn't catch fire!
> 
> So I'm back in the generating my own electricity business. Now I just need to find someone willing to clean the panels at a reasonable price



So it was a blessing in disguise when it broke down! Glad he found the problem before it became one.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> I only use my phone but I never downloaded a app for TFO. Am I going to be affected by this?



Yes — everyone will be affected if Linda leaves. 

How are you? Have you managed to get that pain under control?


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Back on spider duty this morning. Caught a big house spider.
> 
> View attachment 279664



The Wool Spider (if she exists) will not be pleased.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s sunny, but there’s an autumnal chill to the air this morning. It’s actually really nice after the oppressive heat a few days ago. We are enjoying a relaxing breakfast in the conservatory while watching the birds on our feeders.



Happy anniversary, Linda!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Luton were promoted to the Championship - the second tier of England Football (soccer) - last season and this is the first match JoesDad has had the opportunity to see this season.
> 
> I married him and gained a tortoise and a football team too [emoji1]
> 
> As for the in-laws... when I pointed out precisely how underwhelmed I was having found it on the calendar a couple of weeks ago he did offer to cancel it. He knows he screwed up not talking the reasoning through in advance... it does actually make sense, just not to spring it on me. But there’s a reason we have been together for so long



When I married my husband, I only gained the in-laws... [emoji849]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Don't like spiders.



The Wool Spider (if she exists) will definitely be not pleased!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! My solo mom life starts later today — for two months. Husband will be back in Denmark, working. As a confirmed sucker for punishment, I (1) completed a police check to volunteer at daughter’s new school, (2) signed her up for everything and scouts, making every day of our week busy after school. Did I say I’m also looking for a job? [emoji33][emoji33] Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Yes — everyone will be affected if Linda leaves.
> 
> How are you? Have you managed to get that pain under control?


Bearing thru it. Had to change the pressure tank on the water pump yesterday. Asked my wife to let me do by myself. I didn't want to be snapping at her because of my pain. So she would peak out now and then. To make sure I was ok.


----------



## Ben02

Kristoff said:


> The Wool Spider (if she exists) will not be pleased.


Uh oh, I’m going to be webbed up


----------



## Maro2Bear

What a great last day of August. We had a good morning out exploring the creeks that feed Maryland’s great Magothy River.

Blue sunny sky, nice breeze, hardly any motorboat traffic.

Just a few pix including our route, and some stats. Very high tide let us get way up to the very ends of the creeks, including under a tunnel beneath a gighway that ive never been to before.


----------



## Blackdog1714

When I married my wife I upgraded with my in-laws. It is amazing what well balanced parents are like. I mean who doesn't have parents that got divorced then years later remaried only to get divorced.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Back on spider duty this morning. Caught a big house spider.
> 
> View attachment 279664


Is that what I call a granddaddy longleg?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Whole new tank. The rubber bladder inside had a leak. That's why water came out. It should only be air coming out. Your tank might be different but if you have water coming out that usually means the tank is bad.


I'm thinking of you, Rose, and Opo. I'll be hoping Dorian decides to make a right turn. I heard on the news today that a hurricane can change course because a butterfly flapped it's wings. And that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! My solo mom life starts later today — for two months. Husband will be back in Denmark, working. As a confirmed sucker for punishment, I (1) completed a police check to volunteer at daughter’s new school, (2) signed her up for everything and scouts, making every day of our week busy after school. Did I say I’m also looking for a job? [emoji33][emoji33] Happy weekend, everyone!


Good luck finding a job that makes you happy. It's a good time of year to do that. The weather is wonderful. The holidays are starting...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Arrived at fenway park!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Very nice. Is it just an over nighter or will you be there a while?



Just for the night. We have to go to the in-laws tomorrow before we go home. This is the peace offering [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Breaking/Texas: 
Police: "A subject (possibly 2) is currently driving around Odessa, TX shooting at random people. At this time there are multiple gunshot victims. The suspect just hijacked a U.S. mail carrier truck and was last seen in the area of 38th and Walnut."


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! My solo mom life starts later today — for two months. Husband will be back in Denmark, working. As a confirmed sucker for punishment, I (1) completed a police check to volunteer at daughter’s new school, (2) signed her up for everything and scouts, making every day of our week busy after school. Did I say I’m also looking for a job? [emoji33][emoji33] Happy weekend, everyone!



Enjoy. I feel your pain with an absentee husband. JoesDad has done this regularly throughout our time together. Daughter was only a few months old when he ws seconded 400 miles away. The ultimate was 7 months in Sydney, Australia, followed by 17 months in New Delhi. He either wasn’t home or was home and had jet lag. I became good at being a single Mum holding down a job and managing the extended family. (Father in law had a stroke and Mum was unwell too)

Treble tough when you have only just moved to a new country though [emoji22]

We coped as it happened and in many ways it brought us closer. Which is why we relish being able to do things together now. We didn’t have the opportunity for many years.


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> When I married my wife I upgraded with my in-laws. It is amazing what well balanced parents are like. I mean who doesn't have parents that got divorced then years later remaried only to get divorced.



[emoji16]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Is that what I call a granddaddy longleg?



No, just a house spider. Not harmful. They get pretty big mind you and seem to be particularly noticeable in the autumn.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking/Texas:
> Police: "A subject (possibly 2) is currently driving around Odessa, TX shooting at random people. At this time there are multiple gunshot victims. The suspect just hijacked a U.S. mail carrier truck and was last seen in the area of 38th and Walnut."



Oh no [emoji22]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My new solar inverter was installed today. The repair guy wasn't satisfied with the amount of electricity the system was generating so he went up on the roof to take a look. He noticed a wire under one panel hanging down a bit lower than normal so he disconnected the panel and turned it over. He took a picture to show me. Most of the underside of the panel was splashed with black carbon from electrical arcing! I'm SO lucky the roof didn't catch fire!
> 
> So I'm back in the generating my own electricity business. Now I just need to find someone willing to clean the panels at a reasonable price


The most frustrating parts of home repairs and cleaning is: 1. Sitting there knowing it needs done. 2. Trying to find someone to help with it because you can't do it yourself. I'll be hoping and praying for you to find that young helpful person.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> No, just a house spider. Not harmful. They get pretty big mind you and seem to be particularly noticeable in the autumn.


If I can get a picture of a granddaddy I'll post it. The one I'm talking about can't bite a person. It's considered harmless only because of it's tiny mouth. The photo kinda looked like a granddaddy. As a child I played with granddaddy longlegs all the time. Poor spiders...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Oh no [emoji22]



Update:

Up to 30 people have reportedly been shot in Texas in two separate locations in Midland and Odessa. Police say there are two shooters in two vehicles involved. Manhunt is ongoing.

In Odessa, active shooter situation was reported near a Home Depot. The rifle-wielding gunman shot a state trooper and then opened fire on civilians from a vehicle. 20 people have been shot in total, according to CBS News.

Midland Police Department then reported that there were two shooters in two separate vehicles in Midland. One of the alleged gunmen is driving a gold-white Toyota truck and the second had reportedly hijacked a USPS postal van.

One suspect has been taken into custody, the City of Midland told local channel CBS7.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Enjoy. I feel your pain with an absentee husband. JoesDad has done this regularly throughout our time together. Daughter was only a few months old when he ws seconded 400 miles away. The ultimate was 7 months in Sydney, Australia, followed by 17 months in New Delhi. He either wasn’t home or was home and had jet lag. I became good at being a single Mum holding down a job and managing the extended family. (Father in law had a stroke and Mum was unwell too)
> 
> Treble tough when you have only just moved to a new country though [emoji22]
> 
> We coped as it happened and in many ways it brought us closer. Which is why we relish being able to do things together now. We didn’t have the opportunity for many years.


Love is the best glue.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Bearing thru it. Had to change the pressure tank on the water pump yesterday. Asked my wife to let me do by myself. I didn't want to be snapping at her because of my pain. So she would peak out now and then. To make sure I was ok.


She sounds like such a lovely person. I'm evil when it comes to repairs. Just ask my son...I at the least have to watch.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> What a great last day of August. We had a good morning out exploring the creeks that feed Maryland’s great Magothy River.
> 
> Blue sunny sky, nice breeze, hardly any motorboat traffic.
> 
> Just a few pix including our route, and some stats. Very high tide let us get way up to the very ends of the creeks, including under a tunnel beneath a gighway that ive never been to before.
> 
> View attachment 279691
> View attachment 279692
> View attachment 279693
> View attachment 279694
> View attachment 279695



Great use of the gorgeous weather!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Good luck finding a job that makes you happy. It's a good time of year to do that. The weather is wonderful. The holidays are starting...





JoesMum said:


> Enjoy. I feel your pain with an absentee husband. JoesDad has done this regularly throughout our time together. Daughter was only a few months old when he ws seconded 400 miles away. The ultimate was 7 months in Sydney, Australia, followed by 17 months in New Delhi. He either wasn’t home or was home and had jet lag. I became good at being a single Mum holding down a job and managing the extended family. (Father in law had a stroke and Mum was unwell too)
> 
> Treble tough when you have only just moved to a new country though [emoji22]
> 
> We coped as it happened and in many ways it brought us closer. Which is why we relish being able to do things together now. We didn’t have the opportunity for many years.



Thank you for your kind words. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Update:
> 
> Up to 30 people have reportedly been shot in Texas in two separate locations in Midland and Odessa. Police say there are two shooters in two vehicles involved. Manhunt is ongoing.
> 
> In Odessa, active shooter situation was reported near a Home Depot. The rifle-wielding gunman shot a state trooper and then opened fire on civilians from a vehicle. 20 people have been shot in total, according to CBS News.
> 
> Midland Police Department then reported that there were two shooters in two separate vehicles in Midland. One of the alleged gunmen is driving a gold-white Toyota truck and the second had reportedly hijacked a USPS postal van.
> 
> One suspect has been taken into custody, the City of Midland told local channel CBS7.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Don't like spiders.


I LOVE the little jumping spiders!!! They seem to have so much personality. Other species? Not so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! My solo mom life starts later today — for two months. Husband will be back in Denmark, working. As a confirmed sucker for punishment, I (1) completed a police check to volunteer at daughter’s new school, (2) signed her up for everything and scouts, making every day of our week busy after school. Did I say I’m also looking for a job? [emoji33][emoji33] Happy weekend, everyone!


Really? What kind of job suits you? I could always use someone to clean my house (hint, hint!).


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Bearing thru it. Had to change the pressure tank on the water pump yesterday. Asked my wife to let me do by myself. I didn't want to be snapping at her because of my pain. So she would peak out now and then. To make sure I was ok.


Ray: you are an inspiration!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey all! Hope everyone had a good saturday. Im drunk as a goldfish in a tequila fiilled fish bowl


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm thinking of you, Rose, and Opo. I'll be hoping Dorian decides to make a right turn. I heard on the news today that a hurricane can change course because a butterfly flapped it's wings. And that's what I'm hoping for.


Thanks Cathie. It is looking better than a few days ago. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> She sounds like such a lovely person. I'm evil when it comes to repairs. Just ask my son...I at the least have to watch.


She is a blessing! Usually we do repairs together. It was good practice using my prosthetic arm and not depending on Rose being my right arm.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Ray: you are an inspiration!


Thank you Yvonne. I have been just getting by with life for almost a year. Sept 9th we were supposed to go on a 4 night cruise to the Bahamas. ( I think Dorian will change that) Anyways after the cruise I am going on a diet. Sept 20th I have a evaluation for more therapy with my leg. So I hope to get the mind in a better place. A few months ago I was gonna go back to the gym but my doctor wanted me back in therapy. So life goes on.


----------



## Ben02

Goooooood Morningggg Viet- errr CDRR!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Goooooood Morningggg Viet- errr CDRR!!!



Yes... good morning. Happy Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

V


Momof4 said:


> Happy Friday
> View attachment 279632


Very true!!
I have just sorted out a pile for the charity shops.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure if this will upload properly.
> Video: A Kemp's ridley sea turtle hatchling is released and takes off into the ocean from Padre Island National Seashore #Texas #FindYourPark
> 
> https://twitter.com/interior/status/1167445512640978944?s=21


Sadly the Ridley Turtle that had come 8000 miles and was found on Anglesey in North Wales last year didn't survive. 
They called her Menai because she was found in the Menai Straits. 
She was nursed back to good health in the Sea Zoo where she lived for months, and was tagged ready for release, but after moving her to a warmer rehab centre in Gran Canaria before release she became ill and died. So sad after all the good work of the staff at the Angesey sea zoo.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We had our public holiday weekend last weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I will be celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend.
> 
> We’re going to see Luton Town FC (JoesDad’s team) v Huddersfield Town FC tomorrow and on Sunday, the anniversary day, we’re visiting my in-laws (who are....um... “challenging”)
> 
> I know! So romantic! [emoji23]


Congratulations on your anniversary and to Luton for winning the footy.
Which are you celebrating the most?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I would love that, but it involves going up on the roof with a telescoping handle brush and I'd be afraid for a kid's safety.


That would be some risk assessment for the school!!
We have to fill forms in for everything we do....the risk of injury section always makes me smile and after seriously considering all the usual risks, I'm always tempted to add something flippant like ' a piece of space junk may fall from the sky and land on us.' 
So unfortunately I don't think the school's health and safety officer would allow schoolkids on your roof - unless there were some they weer trying t get rid of.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That would be some risk assessment for the school!!
> We have to fill forms in for everything we do....the risk of injury section always makes me smile and after seriously considering all the usual risks, I'm always tempted to add something flippant like ' a piece of space junk may fall from the sky and land on us.'
> So unfortunately I don't think the school's health and safety officer would allow schoolkids on your roof - unless there were some they weer trying t get rid of.




Yeah, i can imagine the school pamphlet describing the outing. I would think that a Rain Gutter cleaning service could easily clean the panels.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yes I agree it is important to educate the people, but at the same time, I feel (as sad as it is) that when people get things for free, they don't appreciate it. I see it here all the time.


I think there's an element of society in the UK that expects everything for free. Sadly there are genuine cases of poverty here but I'm also sure there are many others who plead poverty when really they just have their priorities wrong and would rather use a foodbank than do without their luxuries.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yes I agree it is important to educate the people, but at the same time, I feel (as sad as it is) that when people get things for free, they don't appreciate it. I see it here all the time.


I think there's an element of society in the UK that expects everything for free. Sadly there are genuine cases of poverty here but I'm also sure there are many others who plead poverty when really they just have their priorities wrong and would rather use a foodbank than do without their luxuries.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! My solo mom life starts later today — for two months. Husband will be back in Denmark, working. As a confirmed sucker for punishment, I (1) completed a police check to volunteer at daughter’s new school, (2) signed her up for everything and scouts, making every day of our week busy after school. Did I say I’m also looking for a job? [emoji33][emoji33] Happy weekend, everyone!


Keeping busy will certainly make the time fly.
Will hubby be working in Canada eventually?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Breaking/Texas:
> Police: "A subject (possibly 2) is currently driving around Odessa, TX shooting at random people. At this time there are multiple gunshot victims. The suspect just hijacked a U.S. mail carrier truck and was last seen in the area of 38th and Walnut."


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Update:
> 
> Up to 30 people have reportedly been shot in Texas in two separate locations in Midland and Odessa. Police say there are two shooters in two vehicles involved. Manhunt is ongoing.
> 
> In Odessa, active shooter situation was reported near a Home Depot. The rifle-wielding gunman shot a state trooper and then opened fire on civilians from a vehicle. 20 people have been shot in total, according to CBS News.
> 
> Midland Police Department then reported that there were two shooters in two separate vehicles in Midland. One of the alleged gunmen is driving a gold-white Toyota truck and the second had reportedly hijacked a USPS postal van.
> 
> One suspect has been taken into custody, the City of Midland told local channel CBS7.


Words fail me when I hear of madness like this. and the ones that do come to mind would see me banned, Terrible for victims families and my thoughts are with them.


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey all! Hope everyone had a good saturday. Im drunk as a goldfish in a tequila fiilled fish bowl


Hope you had a good night to remember - or not as the case may be


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and a happy Sunday and official start of Autumn (or Spring) to you all. 
I was at my brother-in-laws birthday bash last night and didn't get home until 4 am so I'm feeling a little bit jaded today, I was driving so it's not alcohol induced - just tired.
Annoyingly Lola didn't get up until about 2 hours after me so I could have a couple of extra hours in bed - typical!
Anyway it's a bright and breezy start to September - Lola has been out basking in a nice sheltered spot.
Back to work for me tomorrow and it's going to be so hard to get into a routine so I'm going to have to spend today making sure I'm super organised and remember to set my alarm!
The kids have an extra day as we have a training day for meetings etc, so I'll be broken in gently.
Have a good day but TTFN.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Words fail me when I hear of madness like this. and the ones that do come to mind would see me banned, Terrible for victims families and my thoughts are with them.



And......kind of getting so tired of “politicians” who are so “sympathetic” for about an hour (or less) and then move along without any ACTION. Now, in contrast, look how quickly the PM in New Zealand took action following the mass shooting there. She represents and looks out for her citizens. Here, politicians in general seem to look out for themselves & their personal bank accounts.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary and to Luton for winning the footy.
> Which are you celebrating the most?



[emoji23]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Moving right along, I saw another thread here on TFO where someone just recently adopted a Sulcata from Arizona Wildlife folks.....but, I swear it looks like a Sonoran Desert Tort or California Desert Tort, not a sully. It has those smooth paws n claws, VERY UNLIKE Sulcatas. /i lost the link to the other TFO thread/

But I would hope the Arizona Game Folks would KNOW the difference! 

Maybe someone else will see that posting.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I think there's an element of society in the UK that expects everything for free. Sadly there are genuine cases of poverty here but I'm also sure there are many others who plead poverty when really they just have their priorities wrong and would rather use a foodbank than do without their luxuries.



It’s amazing how many people call the rescue and expect us to be able to come to them at the drop of a hat. We do have some volunteers who will do pick-ups, but we can’t guarantee we have anyone.

People also get angry with us on the phone because we:

- don’t just turn up and move a creature they don’t want in their garden

- don’t get birds out of chimneys

- don’t get cats out of trees

- don’t take grey squirrels because, by law, they’re classified as an invasive non-native species and we aren’t allowed to release them. The only thing we can do with injured ones is put them to sleep. It may be the law, but apparently it’s our fault.

- don’t go to domesticated animals like horses

- haven’t managed to save the life of the particular animal they sent in

Our receptionists have the patience of saints!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Moving right along, I saw another thread here on TFO where someone just recently adopted a Sulcata from Arizona Wildlife folks.....but, I swear it looks like a Sonoran Desert Tort or California Desert Tort, not a sully. It has those smooth paws n claws, VERY UNLIKE Sulcatas. /i lost the link to the other TFO thread/
> 
> But I would hope the Arizona Game Folks would KNOW the difference!
> 
> Maybe someone else will see that posting.



I see that the OP now has confessed that she goofed up in the Title. I’m glad my original instincts were spot on, NOT a Sully.
Heres the link..

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/hi-from-mesa-dobby-the-desert-tortoise.177574/#post-1768741


----------



## JoesMum

And we’re home


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Really? What kind of job suits you? I could always use someone to clean my house (hint, hint!).



Sipping California wine and spending time with your torts in exchange for cleaning? Why, that’s nearly heaven! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey all! Hope everyone had a good saturday. Im drunk as a goldfish in a tequila fiilled fish bowl



I have a sinking feeling about that goldfish... [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Keeping busy will certainly make the time fly.
> Will hubby be working in Canada eventually?



That’s the idea.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> [emoji23]



Spending less time with the in-laws is the correct answer, isn’t it? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

I believe Heather wanted to see some black squirrels. Not sure if this will work, because it’s so dark in the CDR...


----------



## Kristoff

The actual pics here.[emoji23]






I should start carrying my camera around to take higher quality pictures.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> The actual pics here.[emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 279784
> 
> View attachment 279785
> 
> 
> I should start carrying my camera around to take higher quality pictures.


Wow! Very cool. Ive never seen a black squirrel


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That first pic looks just like the back of my eyelids.. how did u get it?? Haha


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> The actual pics here.[emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 279784
> 
> View attachment 279785
> 
> 
> I should start carrying my camera around to take higher quality pictures.



Cool [emoji4]


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't know there was such a thing. Quite pretty!


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That first pic looks just like the back of my eyelids.. how did u get it?? Haha



I’m a pro! [emoji41][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! Very cool. Ive never seen a black squirrel



There are so many black ones here, now I get excited when I see a gray one for a change, lol.


----------



## Ben02

First day of college tomorrow


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good. 

How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.


----------



## Blackdog1714

[emoji106]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> First day of college tomorrow



Good luck! Study hard! Achieve your dreams


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.



Ow! Ow! Ow! Lots of ice! Bag of frozen peas wrapped in a towel... pressure and elevation to help stop bleeding and slow bruising.

Hospital visit?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.





JoesMum said:


> Good luck! Study hard! Achieve your dreams


Should have gone to trade school and become a plumber!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.



Ouch. Sounds painful.  
Hey, isn’t it what they call “splitting pain”? Speedy recovery, Mark!


----------



## Kristoff

Since the Wool Spider (if she exists) may have been offended by a recent discussion on spiders, I decided to adopt a new critter. 

Everyone, please meet Charlotte:




Isn't she cute? Here she's finishing her lunch (that she herself caught -- good girl!). She lives on my porch at the moment.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.


If you drop a brick on your toe then your thumb will stop hurting


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Ow! Ow! Ow! Lots of ice! Bag of frozen peas wrapped in a towel... pressure and elevation to help stop bleeding and slow bruising.
> 
> Hospital visit?



Lots of blood. Tingling thumb knuckle. More blood. Soaked in ice water for a good bit, wrapped up. Throbbing has now stopped. I think I’m good, no ER or hospital visit required. A few extra weee grams of whiskey earlier than normal have helped!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> She is a blessing! Usually we do repairs together. It was good practice using my prosthetic arm and not depending on Rose being my right arm.


No...you gotta use the arm that's right...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If you drop a brick on your toe then your thumb will stop hurting



Good idea!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s amazing how many people call the rescue and expect us to be able to come to them at the drop of a hat. We do have some volunteers who will do pick-ups, but we can’t guarantee we have anyone.
> 
> People also get angry with us on the phone because we:
> 
> - don’t just turn up and move a creature they don’t want in their garden
> 
> - don’t get birds out of chimneys
> 
> - don’t get cats out of trees
> 
> - don’t take grey squirrels because, by law, they’re classified as an invasive non-native species and we aren’t allowed to release them. The only thing we can do with injured ones is put them to sleep. It may be the law, but apparently it’s our fault.
> 
> - don’t go to domesticated animals like horses
> 
> - haven’t managed to save the life of the particular animal they sent in
> 
> Our receptionists have the patience of saints!


Yes...and it sounds like all of you do. I would just so enjoy the time spent helping the little ones..I would have tooo...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.


Ouch! Did you wrap it with duct tape and keep working?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> And......kind of getting so tired of “politicians” who are so “sympathetic” for about an hour (or less) and then move along without any ACTION. Now, in contrast, look how quickly the PM in New Zealand took action following the mass shooting there. She represents and looks out for her citizens. Here, politicians in general seem to look out for themselves & their personal bank accounts.


Totally agree!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of blood. Tingling thumb knuckle. More blood. Soaked in ice water for a good bit, wrapped up. Throbbing has now stopped. I think I’m good, no ER or hospital visit required. A few extra weee grams of whiskey earlier than normal have helped!


Whaaat...


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> The actual pics here.[emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 279784
> 
> View attachment 279785
> 
> 
> I should start carrying my camera around to take higher quality pictures.


I'd never heard of black squirrels before so it's great to see them!


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> First day of college tomorrow


Good luck Ben! I hope you'll be very happy there.
I expect it will be mainly admin and induction stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That would be some risk assessment for the school!!
> We have to fill forms in for everything we do....the risk of injury section always makes me smile and after seriously considering all the usual risks, I'm always tempted to add something flippant like ' a piece of space junk may fall from the sky and land on us.'
> So unfortunately I don't think the school's health and safety officer would allow schoolkids on your roof - unless there were some they weer trying t get rid of.


And not trying to train roofers. I'm just wondering What we're going to do without a roof over our head.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.


That sounds pretty painful. 
I expect the air was blue with 'oh dear' and 'blimey that hurt'.
I hope it isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Should have gone to trade school and become a plumber!


That's just a pipe dream.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Since the Wool Spider (if she exists) may have been offended by a recent discussion on spiders, I decided to adopt a new critter.
> 
> Everyone, please meet Charlotte:
> 
> View attachment 279807
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute? Here she's finishing her lunch (that she herself caught -- good girl!). She lives on my porch at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 279808


Look out for the messages in the web!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's just a pipe dream.


I'm dreaming about a drain pipe that will work with the new washer...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's just a pipe dream.


LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

@Ben02 couldn't find your post about your first day of college. 
But good luck my friend. Your TFO family will be making sure your doing your homework!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening and almost good morning to you all. 
I'm just about to go off to bed although I rarely sleep well before going back to work - maybe a large brandy would help. 
I'm as organised as I could be for work. Lola's breakfast, elevenses and lunch is ready in the fridge. 
It will be hard leaving him after spending most of the year so far with him. 
Anyway have a good Monday and I'll see you soon.
Nos Da


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> No...you gotta use the arm that's right...


I agree but like I was telling Yvonne. Since I injured my stump leg. I have been coasting after the operation. Time to get serious about my recovery again.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'd never heard of black squirrels before so it's great to see them!


Squirrels are such a neat rescue pet. You can do a soft release with them. They'll come back and play with you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> @Ben02 couldn't find your post about your first day of college.
> But good luck my friend. Your TFO family will be making sure your doing your homework!




Ben’s first day of College i think is tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening and almost good morning to you all.
> I'm just about to go off to bed although I rarely sleep well before going back to work - maybe a large brandy would help.
> I'm as organised as I could be for work. Lola's breakfast, elevenses and lunch is ready in the fridge.
> It will be hard leaving him after spending most of the year so far with him.
> Anyway have a good Monday and I'll see you soon.
> Nos Da



You better elaborate a bit on your “elevenses” so the rest of our CDR knows what you’ve prepped! Enjoy


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree but like I was telling Yvonne. Since I injured my stump leg. I have been coasting after the operation. Time to get serious about my recovery again.


I'm just wondering do you have to evacuate? I know you, rose, and Opo are recovering and are survivors. It takes awhile. I'm praying for all my friends in Florida, the Carolinas, etc...I'm worried about my lifelong friend in North Carolina a lot.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> That's just a pipe dream.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Look out for the messages in the web!!



Like what? “Some pig?” Only my mom is allowed to call me that!


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm dreaming about a drain pipe that will work with the new washer...



I love how roommates’ pipe dreams are flooding the CDR right now.


----------



## Kristoff

Good night, roommates, and almost good morning across the pond. [emoji6] Since I’m temporarily single, I’m having an exciting evening planned. With a book. Not see you all tomorrow. 
P.S. It’s Labour(-free) Day for folks in North America, so there might be fewer complaints about Monday this time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today was the first day of dove season. Those crazy hunters were out there before the sun had even cleared the horizon. I'll never understand the thrill of shooting such a mild and tiny bird.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I'm dreaming about a drain pipe that will work with the new washer...



Ha. I had a french drain installed today and the guy didn’t stay straight when setting the drain in the alley. Bisected my pvc drainpipe for my sump pump so I get to add installing 1 1/2” pvc and a flex coupling to laying conduit in the other trench they cut. Papa gonna get real POWER in the shed!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey all! Hope everyone had a good saturday. Im drunk as a goldfish in a tequila fiilled fish bowl



And yet your spelling is so nice. Lol. This is my catching up point


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


>



My husband has worked over there for the past 7 years of our life and a couple months ago he was laid off. I have always said everything happens for a reason.. he got called up for the same position not 40 miles from our house a couple of weeks ago.. he still can’t come home for his two weeks but he’s “accessible”... it’s a totally new concept and we love it. Seeing this, how can you doubt that God had a plan? We know many who are close to this incident and I pray for all those there involved
And I hope they have faith.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And......kind of getting so tired of “politicians” who are so “sympathetic” for about an hour (or less) and then move along without any ACTION. Now, in contrast, look how quickly the PM in New Zealand took action following the mass shooting there. She represents and looks out for her citizens. Here, politicians in general seem to look out for themselves & their personal bank accounts.



Triple like


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I believe Heather wanted to see some black squirrels. Not sure if this will work, because it’s so dark in the CDR...
> 
> View attachment 279783



Your humor is all-consuming)))


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> The actual pics here.[emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 279784
> 
> View attachment 279785
> 
> 
> I should start carrying my camera around to take higher quality pictures.



Now that is cool! I have saw maybe a couple in my life but none that BLACK!! Beautiful. Thanks for remembering Lena[emoji8]


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> First day of college tomorrow



You’ll do great but just for courtesy sake, good luck [emoji256] !


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.



Ouch! I’m so sorry


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Like what? “Some pig?” Only my mom is allowed to call me that!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm just wondering do you have to evacuate? I know you, rose, and Opo are recovering and are survivors. It takes awhile. I'm praying for all my friends in Florida, the Carolinas, etc...I'm worried about my lifelong friend in North Carolina a lot.


Doesn't look like we need to evacuate. As long as Dorian makes it turn towards the north. Should have a good idea tomorrow morning. We have a shelter within walking distance. So if Dorian doesn't make the turn north. We will get to the shelter well before it hits us.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Doesn't look like we need to evacuate. As long as Dorian makes it turn towards the north. Should have a good idea tomorrow morning. We have a shelter within walking distance. So if Dorian doesn't make the turn north. We will get to the shelter well before it hits us.


What are your plans for Opo, if you have to go to the shelter? Is it pet friendly?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Florida has been dealing with animal issues during emergencies and disasters since the aftermath of Hurricane Andrew (1992). Lessons learned in Florida shaped how emergency management handles animal issues during emergencies, across the country.

We're pretty much at that point in Florida where you can show up at a public emergency shelter with a pet turtle or tortoise, and they should be able to deal with it. They may not be USED to dealing with our shelled friends, but they can get something figured out and worked out, in short order.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning, happy Monday, happy first day of term (UK), happy Labor Day hUS)

PS The spellchecker doesn’t half object to me typing Labor. Labour Day isn’t a thing though. Transatlantic spelling wars[emoji23]


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> You’ll do great but just for courtesy sake, good luck [emoji256] !


Thank you!


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> @Ben02 couldn't find your post about your first day of college.
> But good luck my friend. Your TFO family will be making sure your doing your homework!


I’m sure you will, thank you Ray


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Good luck Ben! I hope you'll be very happy there.
> I expect it will be mainly admin and induction stuff tomorrow.


Yes I think so, thank you Lyn


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Good luck! Study hard! Achieve your dreams


Will do, thank you Linda


----------



## Ben02

Steel cap boots ready to go, mainly for protection against Casper and Bridge, the two make sullies!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning, happy Monday, happy first day of term (UK), happy Labor Day hUS)
> 
> PS The spellchecker doesn’t half object to me typing Labor. Labour Day isn’t a thing though. Transatlantic spelling wars[emoji23]



It’s Labour Day in Canada [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Today was the first day of dove season. Those crazy hunters were out there before the sun had even cleared the horizon. I'll never understand the thrill of shooting such a mild and tiny bird.



Sigh [emoji17]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> And yet your spelling is so nice. Lol. This is my catching up point



Good catch [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning friends. It’s a holiday here no matter what you call it. No work, no school. Son and I are going to take ATV’s into Arkansas. There is a game reserve there with approved trails for riding... good scenery I hope!

Hope everyone is safe and can have an enjoyable day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends. It’s a holiday here no matter what you call it. No work, no school. Son and I are going to take ATV’s into Arkansas. There is a game reserve there with approved trails for riding... good scenery I hope!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and can have an enjoyable day!



Have fun EM! I’m off kayaking the Potomac River, west of Washington DC, right near Trumps golf resort on the river.

Enjoy the day (off)


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends. It’s a holiday here no matter what you call it. No work, no school. Son and I are going to take ATV’s into Arkansas. There is a game reserve there with approved trails for riding... good scenery I hope!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and can have an enjoyable day!





Maro2Bear said:


> Have fun EM! I’m off kayaking the Potomac River, west of Washington DC, right near Trumps golf resort on the river.
> 
> Enjoy the day (off)



Exciting plans, roommates! Looking forward to the pictures. My exciting plan for the day is to borrow our landlord’s cart and get an enormous doll house for my girl. The doll house might be a touch bigger than the cart, so it’ll be an adventure requiring tying good knots and maneuvering on narrow sidewalks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Exciting plans, roommates! Looking forward to the pictures. My exciting plan for the day is to borrow our landlord’s cart and get an enormous doll house for my girl. The doll house might be a touch bigger than the cart, so it’ll be an adventure requiring tying good knots and maneuvering on narrow sidewalks.



Need pix of this too!


----------



## Ben02

We had a biology practice paper today and one of the questions was this. “Emma noticed that her hermanns tortoise was lethargic and had soft stools, she fed her tortoise strawberries, tomatoes and lettuce.” Explain 2 ways Emma can improve her torts diet......

In my head my first thought was “Emma Emma Emma! Hermanns shouldn’t eat fruit!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> And yet your spelling is so nice. Lol. This is my catching up point


If i remember correctly i had to start over 6 times lol..but thats on all my posts


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Need pix of this too!









I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> We had a biology practice paper today and one of the questions was this. “Emma noticed that her hermanns tortoise was lethargic and had soft stools, she fed her tortoise strawberries, tomatoes and lettuce.” Explain 2 ways Emma can improve her torts diet......
> 
> In my head my first thought was “Emma Emma Emma! Hermanns shouldn’t eat fruit!



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279833
> 
> 
> View attachment 279834
> 
> 
> I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]



Wow! That Dolls House is great! Your daughter must be in heaven!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. 

Two cute admissions at the rescue today....

A baby bullfinch 



And a baby stoat



I have come home with a crate containing a mother hedgehog and her babies that I must hand over to someone for release this evening


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Two cute admissions at the rescue today....
> 
> A baby bullfinch
> View attachment 279835
> 
> 
> And a baby stoat
> View attachment 279836
> 
> 
> I have come home with a crate containing a mother hedgehog and her babies that I must hand over to someone for release this evening


Tooo much cuteness


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279833
> 
> 
> View attachment 279834
> 
> 
> I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]


Wow a new tort mansion lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good mama.. somebodys very happy


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I love how roommates’ pipe dreams are flooding the CDR right now.


It's like we're on the same page jus different here and there.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Today was the first day of dove season. Those crazy hunters were out there before the sun had even cleared the horizon. I'll never understand the thrill of shooting such a mild and tiny bird.


Me neither. They're not even as big as a Cornish game hen. They are edible but I could never kill or eat one. They are so brave and really cute with their babies.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> It’s Labour Day in Canada [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It's like we're on the same page jus different here and there.


Same page but different books


----------



## Cathie G

I didn't know that Canada celebrates Labor Days with US. Sometimes my birthday falls on it. But not this year. I was born on Labor Day. My mom got a double whammy. She had a baby and missed the picnic.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Same page but different books


Yes! Lots of books cause we're a chatty bunch.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> We had a biology practice paper today and one of the questions was this. “Emma noticed that her hermanns tortoise was lethargic and had soft stools, she fed her tortoise strawberries, tomatoes and lettuce.” Explain 2 ways Emma can improve her torts diet......
> 
> In my head my first thought was “Emma Emma Emma! Hermanns shouldn’t eat fruit!


Sounds like you will be sailing through your class with flying colors. It pays to follow your heart.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Doesn't look like we need to evacuate. As long as Dorian makes it turn towards the north. Should have a good idea tomorrow morning. We have a shelter within walking distance. So if Dorian doesn't make the turn north. We will get to the shelter well before it hits us.


Good. It's hard enough going through one even if you're inland. Let alone evacuating too.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279833
> 
> 
> View attachment 279834
> 
> 
> I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]


You very much can!!! I would love to play with THAT doll house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279833
> 
> 
> View attachment 279834
> 
> 
> I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]


That's adorable! I'll bet she's happy as a clam!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ha. I had a french drain installed today and the guy didn’t stay straight when setting the drain in the alley. Bisected my pvc drainpipe for my sump pump so I get to add installing 1 1/2” pvc and a flex coupling to laying conduit in the other trench they cut. Papa gonna get real POWER in the shed!


What would suck: the new washer needs a minimum 2" pvc and this house is a National Home. You can't just change the plumbing or anything else because you're a good old boy and think you know how. The existing drain pipe is 1and1/2...I would really use a laundry tub for cleaning. Sooo...that's what I'm doing. The washer hookup instructions give that option. I spent my labor day having fun with my siphoning pump and animals in the meantime. The siphoning pump was a good investment of 30 bucks. A great tool to have and I'll get biceps again...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Two cute admissions at the rescue today....
> 
> A baby bullfinch
> View attachment 279835
> 
> 
> And a baby stoat
> View attachment 279836
> 
> 
> I have come home with a crate containing a mother hedgehog and her babies that I must hand over to someone for release this evening


Sweet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> What are your plans for Opo, if you have to go to the shelter? Is it pet friendly?


Yes shelter is pet friendly. Brought Opo's hide in this afternoon. He is all stressed out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok we are all buttoned up! Opo,s inside and its bedtime for him. So that worked out. Wait till he wakes up tomorrow. He was upset when we took his hides and other things off the porch. Went to his outside enclosure and hid in the tall grass. Started raining hard but he stayed put. Brought him in and he went right to his nighttime hide.
We are not supposed to get hit until Tues night. Keep you all posted!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Today was the first day of dove season. Those crazy hunters were out there before the sun had even cleared the horizon. I'll never understand the thrill of shooting such a mild and tiny bird.


That's very sad, especially as doves are the bird of peace.
I can't understand what perverse thrill anyone would get out of killing such harmless birds.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> We had a biology practice paper today and one of the questions was this. “Emma noticed that her hermanns tortoise was lethargic and had soft stools, she fed her tortoise strawberries, tomatoes and lettuce.” Explain 2 ways Emma can improve her torts diet......
> 
> In my head my first thought was “Emma Emma Emma! Hermanns shouldn’t eat fruit!


I bet you had top marks for that one!!!


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I bet you had top marks for that one!!!


I hope so!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279833
> 
> 
> View attachment 279834
> 
> 
> I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]


Wow! What a lucky girl to have a dolls house like that and a mum like you!!!!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like you will be sailing through your class with flying colors. It pays to follow your heart.


I think some classes are harder than others. There are 6 units in my course and you have to pass all of them to progress onwards.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Two cute admissions at the rescue today....
> 
> A baby bullfinch
> View attachment 279835
> 
> 
> And a baby stoat
> View attachment 279836
> 
> 
> I have come home with a crate containing a mother hedgehog and her babies that I must hand over to someone for release this evening


They are beautiful especially the little stoat - I've never seen a baby stoat before.
Good luck to the hedgehogs too.


----------



## Ben02

Ahhhhh, I’ve got Tuesdays and Thursdays off. Time to kick back and relax for this is the only week where those days are not filled up with assignments and work experience


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok we are all buttoned up! Opo,s inside and its bedtime for him. So that worked out. Wait till he wakes up tomorrow. He was upset when we took his hides and other things off the porch. Went to his outside enclosure and hid in the tall grass. Started raining hard but he stayed put. Brought him in and he went right to his nighttime hide.
> We are not supposed to get hit until Tues night. Keep you all posted!
> View attachment 279847
> 
> 
> View attachment 279848



You have a very pretty house. Let's hope it still looks like that after the storm passes.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok we are all buttoned up! Opo,s inside and its bedtime for him. So that worked out. Wait till he wakes up tomorrow. He was upset when we took his hides and other things off the porch. Went to his outside enclosure and hid in the tall grass. Started raining hard but he stayed put. Brought him in and he went right to his nighttime hide.
> We are not supposed to get hit until Tues night. Keep you all posted!
> View attachment 279847
> View attachment 279848


Stay safe Ray, I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## Ben02

@Ray--Opo 

Keep safe during the storm my man!
I wonder what Opo will think of it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It was lovely to see everyone in work today and find out what they've been up to this summer, but now I've done that I don't want to go back.
We had a short day today, but the kids will be in tomorrow so all back to normal.
Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a day kayaking on Maryland’s upper Potomac River, west of Washington DC. Big open skys, some sun, calm cool waters. 

Storms slowly moving in from the Weet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's very sad, especially as doves are the bird of peace.
> I can't understand what perverse thrill anyone would get out of killing such harmless birds.


It's because they are small and fast. Supposed to be a challenge. If I don't eat it I am not going to kill it.


----------



## Cathie G

It's no wonder people have trouble learning English... The US spells and celebrates Labor Day and the Canadians spell and celebrate Labour Day. Sooo...who's correct? hehehe


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> You have a very pretty house. Let's hope it still looks like that after the storm passes.


Thanks Yvonne, the weatherman are saying Tues evening for us. They are predicting 80 to 100 mph winds. Shouldn't cause to much damage if at all. But all that could change.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Stay safe Ray, I'll be thinking of you all.


Thanks Lyn, just some rain and a little wind so far. Hopefully I can get Opo outside tomorrow for some grazing. He will be mad if he doesn't get his morning basking and grazing. Dont think he will be able to bask though.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It was lovely to see everyone in work today and find out what they've been up to this summer, but now I've done that I don't want to go back.
> We had a short day today, but the kids will be in tomorrow so all back to normal.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.


I know what you mean. I still miss my old job but it's really just missing the people. When I was working I wanted to be home with my animals. You have a good day too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> @Ray--Opo
> 
> Keep safe during the storm my man!
> I wonder what Opo will think of it.


Thanks Ben he is all messed up. Took everything of his off the screen porch and have his nighttime box in the house. Hopefully I will get him out for a little bit tomorrow before Dorian hits in the evening.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's no wonder people have trouble learning English... The US spells and celebrates Labor Day and the Canadians spell and celebrate Labour Day. Sooo...who's correct? hehehe


It depends how much French is in your DNA


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279833
> 
> 
> View attachment 279834
> 
> 
> I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]



That is awesome! I believe I agree


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, the weatherman are saying Tues evening for us. They are predicting 80 to 100 mph winds. Shouldn't cause to much damage if at all. But all that could change.


Here was the house when we bought it. Really this pic doesn't show how bad the paint had faded. The insides were unlivable. We bought on a short sale. After 4 months of hard work. My wife and I totally remodeled inside and out. The only place we had to replace the drywall was in the bathrooms. But we gutted the whole house. It was my idea to flip a few houses before the accident happened. So instead of flipping the house we stayed.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> It's because they are small and fast. Supposed to be a challenge. If I don't eat it I am not going to kill it.



I have to disagree... dove is a game bird here. A delicacy similar to quail or pheasant on rare menus. The season is short but everyone I know kills, cleans and eats.. usually in the same day.. I find they they are not trophy birds at all... because they are so small and not spectacular, only hunted for the dinner.. I believe that they are one of the few animals that are not wasted when hunted.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I have to disagree... dove is a game bird here. A delicacy similar to quail or pheasant on rare menus. The season is short but everyone I know kills, cleans and eats.. usually in the same day.. I find they they are not trophy birds at all... because they are so small and not spectacular, only hunted for the dinner.. I believe that they are one of the few animals that are not wasted when hunted.


Ok that's good to know. I had read somewhere after you get the buckshot out. You end up with a peice the size of a chicken nugget. So most people don't bother. 
It was on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok that's good to know. I had read somewhere after you get the buckshot out. You end up with a peice the size of a chicken nugget. So most people don't bother.
> It was on the internet so it must be true.



Lol!! That must have been quoted by some city slicker. I hope yalll are safe Ray. Will be thinking about you and the family.


----------



## EllieMay

I didn’t get any pictures from the game reserve today but we did get to see a wild pig with some piglets. A few squirrels and such. It was mostly hot n dusty.. Good visit with some of my family . A few of them live in that area. Had great views when I got home though. I was watching the ducklings play in the lake and had quite a few deer visit.


----------



## EllieMay

For some reason I can’t load pictures tonight. I’ll have to share later:-(


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! That must have been quoted by some city slicker. I hope yalll are safe Ray. Will be thinking about you and the family.


Thanks! They showed a comparison of hurricane Matthew in 2016 track and the track they think Dorian will take. Dorian is supposed to stay at least 20 miles farther off the coast. Same size hurricanes so if it tracks that way. We should be ok here. Matthew we didn't lose power and no damage.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Ahhhhh, I’ve got Tuesdays and Thursdays off. Time to kick back and relax for this is the only week where those days are not filled up with assignments and work experience



They aren’t days off. You are doing a full time course. They’re days for self-directed study, work-experience, etc. The change between study patterns between school and Further Education takes some getting used to, especially the thing about organising your own time. You no longer have teachers insisting you are there every day or chasing you for homework and course work; you have to do it yourself.

If you start out thinking of them as days off you immediately slip into the trap of not using the time you have available. Use the days wisely to make sure you pass those modules.

Like I said, study hard and achieve your dreams.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok we are all buttoned up! Opo,s inside and its bedtime for him. So that worked out. Wait till he wakes up tomorrow. He was upset when we took his hides and other things off the porch. Went to his outside enclosure and hid in the tall grass. Started raining hard but he stayed put. Brought him in and he went right to his nighttime hide.
> We are not supposed to get hit until Tues night. Keep you all posted!
> View attachment 279847
> View attachment 279848



Stay safe Ray, Opo and family. We are all thinking of you


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well the football went well. Luton (in orange) won 2-1 [emoji4]
> View attachment 279684
> 
> 
> The Dark Lord’s (aka Adam aka Tidgy’sDad) team, Leeds United, have done very well in the same League and were top until beaten by Swansea City today. Swansea is my Mum’s team as she was born there.
> 
> This evening we have checked into a rather lovely hotel, the wedding anniversary compensation, and our room has been upgraded to a suite!!! No idea why it was upgraded, but it’s HUGE!
> View attachment 279685


Wow. How lucky was that. it looks lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The Wool Spider (if she exists) will definitely be not pleased!


She is the exception to the rule (If she exists)!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! My solo mom life starts later today — for two months. Husband will be back in Denmark, working. As a confirmed sucker for punishment, I (1) completed a police check to volunteer at daughter’s new school, (2) signed her up for everything and scouts, making every day of our week busy after school. Did I say I’m also looking for a job? [emoji33][emoji33] Happy weekend, everyone!


MMMMM, You most definitely are a sucker for punishment. Do you like it by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE the little jumping spiders!!! They seem to have so much personality. Other species? Not so much.


The jumping ones are the worst, at least in my house they are, because they are the little buggers that like biting me.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Goooooood Morningggg Viet- errr CDRR!!!


I know what movie you have been watching lately!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and a happy Sunday and official start of Autumn (or Spring) to you all.
> I was at my brother-in-laws birthday bash last night and didn't get home until 4 am so I'm feeling a little bit jaded today, I was driving so it's not alcohol induced - just tired.
> Annoyingly Lola didn't get up until about 2 hours after me so I could have a couple of extra hours in bed - typical!
> Anyway it's a bright and breezy start to September - Lola has been out basking in a nice sheltered spot.
> Back to work for me tomorrow and it's going to be so hard to get into a routine so I'm going to have to spend today making sure I'm super organised and remember to set my alarm!
> The kids have an extra day as we have a training day for meetings etc, so I'll be broken in gently.
> Have a good day but TTFN.


So how did it go?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I believe Heather wanted to see some black squirrels. Not sure if this will work, because it’s so dark in the CDR...
> 
> View attachment 279783


Just let me go and find my night vision goggles.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> The actual pics here.[emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 279784
> 
> View attachment 279785
> 
> 
> I should start carrying my camera around to take higher quality pictures.


They look so cute.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That first pic looks just like the back of my eyelids.. how did u get it?? Haha


MAGIC!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> First day of college tomorrow


Good Luck and how did it go?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! Just whacked my thumb while splitting wood! Hurts like all get out, lots of blood. But, I’m sure it’s all good.
> 
> How did it happen? Was splitting wood with my handy wood splitter. I had put a piece in to split.....it was under stress and then pushed back on my thumb knuckle. Lots of blood n pain. I’m sure it will be fine in time.


Eina, Eina, Eina, Eina.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Since the Wool Spider (if she exists) may have been offended by a recent discussion on spiders, I decided to adopt a new critter.
> 
> Everyone, please meet Charlotte:
> 
> View attachment 279807
> 
> 
> Isn't she cute? Here she's finishing her lunch (that she herself caught -- good girl!). She lives on my porch at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 279808


Hello Charlotte. Are you going to have a conversation on the web with Lena?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If you drop a brick on your toe then your thumb will stop hurting


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Look out for the messages in the web!!


Almost SNAP!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> @Ben02 couldn't find your post about your first day of college.
> But good luck my friend. Your TFO family will be making sure your doing your homework!


And we will try to keep the homework hound away from it.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good night, roommates, and almost good morning across the pond. [emoji6] Since I’m temporarily single, I’m having an exciting evening planned. With a book. Not see you all tomorrow.
> P.S. It’s Labour(-free) Day for folks in North America, so there might be fewer complaints about Monday this time.


Thank you goodness I am over Monday. Just the rest of the week to get through though.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Today was the first day of dove season. Those crazy hunters were out there before the sun had even cleared the horizon. I'll never understand the thrill of shooting such a mild and tiny bird.


I never even knew there was such a day.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The jumping ones are the worst, at least in my house they are, because they are the little buggers that like biting me.



We have a jumping spider here too, but they’re tiny and don’t bite


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> What would suck: the new washer needs a minimum 2" pvc and this house is a National Home. You can't just change the plumbing or anything else because you're a good old boy and think you know how. The existing drain pipe is 1and1/2...I would really use a laundry tub for cleaning. Sooo...that's what I'm doing. The washer hookup instructions give that option. I spent my labor day having fun with my siphoning pump and animals in the meantime. The siphoning pump was a good investment of 30 bucks. A great tool to have and I'll get biceps again...


Can you use a reducer- it slides into the 2" and then has an opening in the center for the 1.5"


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Exciting plans, roommates! Looking forward to the pictures. My exciting plan for the day is to borrow our landlord’s cart and get an enormous doll house for my girl. The doll house might be a touch bigger than the cart, so it’ll be an adventure requiring tying good knots and maneuvering on narrow sidewalks.


Pictures please.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> We had a biology practice paper today and one of the questions was this. “Emma noticed that her hermanns tortoise was lethargic and had soft stools, she fed her tortoise strawberries, tomatoes and lettuce.” Explain 2 ways Emma can improve her torts diet......
> 
> In my head my first thought was “Emma Emma Emma! Hermanns shouldn’t eat fruit!


Whahahaha. I bet you are one of the few who would have gotten that right.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 279833
> 
> 
> View attachment 279834
> 
> 
> I’m a super mom, if I can say so myself [emoji123][emoji23]



I think so too. And what a beautiful Doll's House.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Two cute admissions at the rescue today....
> 
> A baby bullfinch
> View attachment 279835
> 
> 
> And a baby stoat
> View attachment 279836
> 
> 
> I have come home with a crate containing a mother hedgehog and her babies that I must hand over to someone for release this evening


Awww sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I didn't know that Canada celebrates Labor Days with US. Sometimes my birthday falls on it. But not this year. I was born on Labor Day. My mom got a double whammy. She had a baby and missed the picnic.


Does this mean that it is your birthday soon or did I miss it?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes shelter is pet friendly. Brought Opo's hide in this afternoon. He is all stressed out.


Poor Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok we are all buttoned up! Opo,s inside and its bedtime for him. So that worked out. Wait till he wakes up tomorrow. He was upset when we took his hides and other things off the porch. Went to his outside enclosure and hid in the tall grass. Started raining hard but he stayed put. Brought him in and he went right to his nighttime hide.
> We are not supposed to get hit until Tues night. Keep you all posted!
> View attachment 279847
> View attachment 279848


You have a lovely home.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful especially the little stoat - I've never seen a baby stoat before.
> Good luck to the hedgehogs too.


I wanted to say that for the baby stoat as well, but didn't because I did not want to hurt the baby bids feelings.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Ahhhhh, I’ve got Tuesdays and Thursdays off. Time to kick back and relax for this is the only week where those days are not filled up with assignments and work experience


Those days you should use to study and do any assignments that are due later on. You kind of get ahead of the game.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It was lovely to see everyone in work today and find out what they've been up to this summer, but now I've done that I don't want to go back.
> We had a short day today, but the kids will be in tomorrow so all back to normal.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.


That is always the hardest part after an extended leave.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's no wonder people have trouble learning English... The US spells and celebrates Labor Day and the Canadians spell and celebrate Labour Day. Sooo...who's correct? hehehe


Here are some more differences:
Color - Colour
Favor - Favour

I tend to use Colour, Favour, Labour etc.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 279861
> 
> Here was the house when we bought it. Really this pic doesn't show how bad the paint had faded. The insides were unlivable. We bought on a short sale. After 4 months of hard work. My wife and I totally remodeled inside and out. The only place we had to replace the drywall was in the bathrooms. But we gutted the whole house. It was my idea to flip a few houses before the accident happened. So instead of flipping the house we stayed.
> View attachment 279861


Wow!! What a difference. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They aren’t days off. You are doing a full time course. They’re days for self-directed study, work-experience, etc. The change between study patterns between school and Further Education takes some getting used to, especially the thing about organising your own time. You no longer have teachers insisting you are there every day or chasing you for homework and course work; you have to do it yourself.
> 
> If you start out thinking of them as days off you immediately slip into the trap of not using the time you have available. Use the days wisely to make sure you pass those modules.
> 
> Like I said, study hard and achieve your dreams.


Snappish!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have a jumping spider here too, but they’re tiny and don’t bite


Lucky you.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday All.
The sun is shining again, We have survived Monday. And ......
Nope, I don't have anything else. My life is completely boring, I have to come visit the CDR for my excitement fix.
So I will leave you with this:


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sorry to burst the Tuesday BUbble.....BUT Its technically Monday for all the work and shenanigans that took the actual Monday Off.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry to burst the Tuesday BUbble.....BUT Its technically Monday for all the work and shenanigans that took the actual Monday Off.


Yeah, that is if you had the Monday off. This side of the world, we had to come into work. Sigh!!


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry to burst the Tuesday BUbble.....BUT Its technically Monday for all the work and shenanigans that took the actual Monday Off.


And just for you and those who had the Monday off:


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Those days you should use to study and do any assignments that are due later on. You kind of get ahead of the game.


Yep, I’ve got my work experience assignment to do today @JoesMum @CarolM. That’s hardly any work compared to the amount of stuff I’ll get in the next couple months.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Good Luck and how did it go?


Very interesting! I loved it


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Very interesting! I loved it


You know the fact that you loved it will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> I know what movie you have been watching lately!!!


I actually watched that film almost a year ago, however I recently downloaded the soundtrack on Apple Music and it has all of Robin Williams radio moments. He’s hilarious!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I actually watched that film almost a year ago, however I recently downloaded the soundtrack on Apple Music and it has all of Robin Williams radio moments. He’s hilarious!


I know. It is so very sad though when you think about the fact that he actually had depression, while he was always being the life of the party.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> I know. It is so very sad though when you think about the fact that he actually had depression, while he was always being the life of the party.


He was very good at hiding it I think, it was a shock when I saw it on the news.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday one n All.

With Dorian on the surge I keep hoping our extended family in Florida is safe and sound! Some nasty damage and flooding in the Bahamas.

With Summer Holidays all done and kids and colleges back to school, today is considered Terrible traffic Tuesdsy - traffic jams and chsos on the streets.

Looks to be a nice sunny day again here, with the remnants of Dorian knocking to enter at the weekend.

Ps - my thumb is still nasty sore and a swollen, but on the mend. Still extremely tender.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday one n All.
> 
> With Dorian on the surge I keep hoping our extended family in Florida is safe and sound! Some nasty damage and flooding in the Bahamas.
> 
> With Summer Holidays all done and kids and colleges back to school, today is considered Terrible traffic Tuesdsy - traffic jams and chsos on the streets.
> 
> Looks to be a nice sunny day again here, with the remnants of Dorian knocking to enter at the weekend.
> 
> Ps - my thumb is still nasty sore and a swollen, but on the mend. Still extremely tender.


Shame your poor thumb. I am sure it is going to be quite tender for a while.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Here are some more differences:
> Color - Colour
> Favor - Favour
> 
> I tend to use Colour, Favour, Labour etc.



... our is the British ending. 
... or is the US ending

Australia, NZ, Canada and South Africa all have their own variations


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> ... our is the British ending.
> ... or is the US ending
> 
> Australia, NZ, Canada and South Africa all have their own variations


South Africa is both variations. But I was always taught the British variation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> You have a lovely home.


Thank you Carol!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Wow!! What a difference. You did a fantastic job.


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well good morning everyone! Barely any winds and the sun pops out now and then. Dorian staying farther off of the coast 
Should get worse this evening here. It will be raining and windy but nothing that will be life threatening. 
I pray for the Bahamas.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good morning everyone! Barely any winds and the sun pops out now and then. Dorian staying farther off of the coast
> Should get worse this evening here. It will be raining and windy but nothing that will be life threatening.
> I pray for the Bahamas.



Hang in there!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Two cute admissions at the rescue today....
> 
> A baby bullfinch
> View attachment 279835
> 
> 
> And a baby stoat
> View attachment 279836
> 
> 
> I have come home with a crate containing a mother hedgehog and her babies that I must hand over to someone for release this evening



How cute. 
Aw, can’t you just “lose” those hedgehogs in your garden? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow a new tort mansion lol



Torts shouldn’t go on ramps. [emoji33] Or climb the stairs. [emoji33][emoji33] Kristoff (my tort back in Turkey), naturally, didn’t get the memo. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I didn't know that Canada celebrates Labor Days with US. Sometimes my birthday falls on it. But not this year. I was born on Labor Day. My mom got a double whammy. She had a baby and missed the picnic.



Gives a new meaning of labor, doesn’t it? [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## CarolM

Found this funny:


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> You very much can!!! I would love to play with THAT doll house.



Be my guest [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> That's adorable! I'll bet she's happy as a clam!



And she actually played with it! I figured, if she doesn’t, I’ll use it as a bookcase [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes shelter is pet friendly. Brought Opo's hide in this afternoon. He is all stressed out.



Thinking of you.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It was lovely to see everyone in work today and find out what they've been up to this summer, but now I've done that I don't want to go back.
> We had a short day today, but the kids will be in tomorrow so all back to normal.
> Hope everyone has had a good day.



Good luck, Lyn! It’ll take some getting used to


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> It's no wonder people have trouble learning English... The US spells and celebrates Labor Day and the Canadians spell and celebrate Labour Day. Sooo...who's correct? hehehe



Canadians love the middle way and worry about offending anyone. That’s why we have “Tire Centres” (not “tire centers” or “tyre centres”). And don’t let me get started on “Progressive Conservatives” [emoji23][emoji260]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> The jumping ones are the worst, at least in my house they are, because they are the little buggers that like biting me.



Speaking of which, Charlotte is gone after two nights of rain. But I wish someone had told me the spider plant is called that way not only because of the thin long leaves creeping out of the flower pot. Looks like I’m subletting to a family of at least two.




They were very shy, and hid before I could snap a pic.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Hello Charlotte. Are you going to have a conversation on the web with Lena?



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Found this funny:
> 
> View attachment 279881



One of my and husband’s favourite jokes ever! [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! Daughter’s off to her new school, in a new city, in a new country. I have to work and clean up the house. Not see you all later.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have a great Tuesday everyone! Its gonna be a looong day. Stay safe all you Floridians


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> How cute.
> Aw, can’t you just “lose” those hedgehogs in your garden? [emoji23]



I wish I could, but the family had to be returned to the garden they knew.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Torts shouldn’t go on ramps. [emoji33] Or climb the stairs. [emoji33][emoji33] Kristoff (my tort back in Turkey), naturally, didn’t get the memo. [emoji23]



Joe didn’t get the memo either. He was very good at climbing steps [emoji1]


----------



## JoesMum

Stay safe Floridians. I hope you your property suffers little damage too. The Bahamas is having a dreadful time by the look of it [emoji22]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> One of my and husband’s favourite jokes ever! [emoji23]



Like current day safety regulations for just about anything and everything. Helmets and knee pads and gloves and....to ride a bicycle? Car seats? Seat belts, smoke alarms, CO2alarms, buzzers to tell parents they left their kids in the back seat of their car! Food labels, warnings on side effects of drugs. Too much coffee, not enough, alcohol, red wine yes or no. Whew, wonder how anyone survives!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Daughter’s off to her new school, in a new city, in a new country. I have to work and clean up the house. Not see you all later.


Could be pretty daunting for her but I hope your daughter's first day went well and she made lots of friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening.
Day 2 completed and lovely to see the kids today but, phew - it's been a long term!
I'm sure I'll get used to it!
Hope Tuesday is going well for everyone.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Like current day safety regulations for just about anything and everything. Helmets and knee pads and gloves and....to ride a bicycle? Car seats? Seat belts, smoke alarms, CO2alarms, buzzers to tell parents they left their kids in the back seat of their car! Food labels, warnings on side effects of drugs. Too much coffee, not enough, alcohol, red wine yes or no. Whew, wonder how anyone survives!


Yes and only because of the graces of God. However, if you don't live He might be just sparing you from something worse. Sooo...I just feel like living happily every moment. I knew they were full of crap when they said coffee is bad for you. Let alone the rest.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Here are some more differences:
> Color - Colour
> Favor - Favour
> 
> I tend to use Colour, Favour, Labour etc.


And the slang depending on where you live. What's really interesting is I all languages do that. Even Dilly has his cat language and understands my brother's deaf person talk.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday one n All.
> 
> With Dorian on the surge I keep hoping our extended family in Florida is safe and sound! Some nasty damage and flooding in the Bahamas.
> 
> With Summer Holidays all done and kids and colleges back to school, today is considered Terrible traffic Tuesdsy - traffic jams and chsos on the streets.
> 
> Looks to be a nice sunny day again here, with the remnants of Dorian knocking to enter at the weekend.
> 
> Ps - my thumb is still nasty sore and a swollen, but on the mend. Still extremely tender.


I'll be thinking of you and your thumb also. Hopefully Dorian will just do a right turn and spare the US. Then we could help the Bahamas more.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Does this mean that it is your birthday soon or did I miss it?


You didn't miss it. My birthday is Saturday. Some years it falls on Labor Day though because I was born on Labor Day. My poor mom...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You didn't miss it. My birthday is Saturday. Some years it falls on Labor Day though because I was born on Labor Day. My poor mom...



Happy early birthday!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Carol!


How's it looking for your family now? I need Dorian to make a slight right turn for all my friends. And just fizzle out while churning in the ocean. Hoping and praying.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy early birthday!


I celebrate Labour Day and all the days up to my birthday...and then every day I wake up. It's really cool though because I'll be 66...and counting.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I celebrate Labour Day and all the days up to my birthday...and then every day I wake up. It's really cool though because I'll be 66...and counting.


Same age as my mom.. did you own a dinosaur also? Hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Can you use a reducer- it slides into the 2" and then has an opening in the center for the 1.5"


That's along the lines I'm thinking. The drain pipe is pvc. I can add and saw off what will work to hook up a laundry tub. I won't have to mess with the main plumbing. Just modify the pvc. I actually found out today that any new washer I could buy would have basically the same requirements...as if I didn't already understand that. I just wanted to hear from a professional that my assessment was correct. I need all of the input I can get though. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Same age as my mom.. did you own a dinosaur also? Hahaha


It would have to be a beardie. They're so cute! I kinda like becoming an antique.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It would have to be a beardie. They're so cute! I kinda like becoming an antique.


Beardies are cute.. Feeding them is like feeding a great dane! Man can they eat lol


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I think so too. And what a beautiful Doll's House.


Mom could find little books for a library. It has to have a library room and what's cute is it's big enough. It's almost as tall as Kristoff or is she tiny?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Gives a new meaning of labor, doesn’t it? [emoji33][emoji23]


Amen. But which way do I spell it out?hehehe. Should I apologize for the rest of my life for being a pain in the bum? Probably.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Beardies are cute.. Feeding them is like feeding a great dane! Man can they eat lol


If I ever find another anole at Lowe's it will be living with my finches...one way or another. It's not out of the question because Lowe's stocks plants from Florida. I've seen one a few years ago. I'm retired now. I will catch and take the cutie straight home. My favorite are the anoles.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

They dont sell them in your pet stores there? They’re really cheap


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They dont sell them in your pet stores there? They’re really cheap


If you are talking to me... I've never seen an anole for sale in a pet shop. They are so cute...but they ditch their tail so easily! I doubt if a pet shop would bother. The pet shop would have tail less lizards on close out...before they even got them.


----------



## Yvonne G

My solar service man still had the pictures of my faulty panel on his phone so I asked him to send them to me. Here's what was happening under one of my solar panels:


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Speaking of which, Charlotte is gone after two nights of rain. But I wish someone had told me the spider plant is called that way not only because of the thin long leaves creeping out of the flower pot. Looks like I’m subletting to a family of at least two.
> 
> View attachment 279882
> 
> 
> They were very shy, and hid before I could snap a pic.


That is quite the web. Almost rivals the WoolSpiders Web!! (If she exists)


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! Daughter’s off to her new school, in a new city, in a new country. I have to work and clean up the house. Not see you all later.


Enjoy the cleaning!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Like current day safety regulations for just about anything and everything. Helmets and knee pads and gloves and....to ride a bicycle? Car seats? Seat belts, smoke alarms, CO2alarms, buzzers to tell parents they left their kids in the back seat of their car! Food labels, warnings on side effects of drugs. Too much coffee, not enough, alcohol, red wine yes or no. Whew, wonder how anyone survives!


Well considering how much the population has grown since 1982, they must have done something right, considering we are all still here.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening.
> Day 2 completed and lovely to see the kids today but, phew - it's been a long term!
> I'm sure I'll get used to it!
> Hope Tuesday is going well for everyone.


Well done on getting the first day done. Now just to get through the rest of the week.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> And the slang depending on where you live. What's really interesting is I all languages do that. Even Dilly has his cat language and understands my brother's deaf person talk.


You are right, underneath it all and for all the complexity of the different languages, there is an underlying language that all of us understand, no matter where we are from.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You didn't miss it. My birthday is Saturday. Some years it falls on Labor Day though because I was born on Labor Day. My poor mom...


Well your Mom had you on labor day - which is appropriate considering she went into labor on labor day. And just think, your birthday always had a holiday in which your Mom could throw a birthday party on.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My solar service man still had the pictures of my faulty panel on his phone so I asked him to send them to me. Here's what was happening under one of my solar panels:
> 
> View attachment 279923


Oh Wow, That does not look good at all.


----------



## Bébert81

Hapy Wednesday!
Wow Yvonne G it's really impressive!


----------



## CarolM

Well that was a short catch up. It is Hump day today. I hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My solar service man still had the pictures of my faulty panel on his phone so I asked him to send them to me. Here's what was happening under one of my solar panels:
> 
> View attachment 279923



[emoji33]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, a little windy today. (20 to 40 mph). Overcast no rain looks like we dodged the worst. Be back later to catch up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, a little windy today. (20 to 40 mph). Overcast no rain looks like we dodged the worst. Be back later to catch up.


Times like these when we give thanks that the weatherman isn't good at predicting.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My solar service man still had the pictures of my faulty panel on his phone so I asked him to send them to me. Here's what was happening under one of my solar panels:
> 
> View attachment 279923



Scary!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Times like these when we give thanks that the weatherman isn't good at predicting.



Amen!


----------



## EllieMay

Pretty quiet today. Happy Wednesday All.. [emoji41]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day! Pineapple day! Whatever you all call it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew....it’s HOT HOT again here in Maryland. I was hoping for it to cool down, but nope. Our Sully is out under her favourite fig tree with weeds, just chilling. It’s cooler, damp n comfy. 

Nice hot day i have the lid of Sullys enclosure up and drying out the inside a bit. 

This is how hot Sullys enclosure is in full sun, lid up, drying out..


----------



## Ben02

Very fun day today, I did some routine stuff with the reptiles. Sadly, Bridge the sulcata passed away during the summer after having a severe RI


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Very fun day today, I did some routine stuff with the reptiles. Sadly, Bridge the sulcata passed away during the summer after having a severe RI



First mention of Bridge, was he at a rescue, or yours?


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> First mention of Bridge, was he at a rescue, or yours?


Caspar and Bridge are the two sulcatas at my college. I worked with Caspar today, he let me give him a neck scratch. Bridge was under going treatment before he passed a few months ago


----------



## Ray--Opo

Everyone in Georgia,S.C. and N.C. coast be safe.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> How's it looking for your family now? I need Dorian to make a slight right turn for all my friends. And just fizzle out while churning in the ocean. Hoping and praying.


We are in the clear. Was very uneventful. 
Praying for the states north of Florida.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Thinking of you.


Thanks all clear. Very uneventful I could have left Opo outside. Instead of stressing him out moving his hides inside. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Everyone in Georgia,S.C. and N.C. coast be safe.



Exactly...it’s moving onward and upward and will be here at Maryland’s Eastern shore by Friday. We have a major kayaking event scheduled for this weekend at Maryland’s *Janes Island State Park. * Friday through Monday. Even if it is “nice” on Saturday and Sunday, the tidal surge could be scary & dangerous.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And it’s too hot today for September!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We are in the clear. Was very uneventful.
> Praying for the states north of Florida.


Me too. My friend lives at the southern part of North Carolina and a river runs through her town. And that's just one. They just went through severe flooding a few months ago. Don't need it again.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well your Mom had you on labor day - which is appropriate considering she went into labor on labor day. And just think, your birthday always had a holiday in which your Mom could throw a birthday party on.


I'm using one of her meal plans today. Salmon patties and shell macaroni with tomatoes. I just use my recipe with zucchini, yellow squash, and okra. I always think like that around Labor Day.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly...it’s moving onward and upward and will be here at Maryland’s Eastern shore by Friday. We have a major kayaking event scheduled for this weekend at Maryland’s *Janes Island State Park. * Friday through Monday. Even if it is “nice” on Saturday and Sunday, the tidal surge could be scary & dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 279976



Sounds like a day to be a landlubber. Stay safe!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like a day to be a landlubber. Stay safe!



Campsites and ferries all paid for. I’ll go over Friday afternoon, luckily we have a mini-cabin, not a tent. I’ll check water conditions then, maybe I’ll need a good book. No wifi either. :-(


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well that was a short catch up. It is Hump day today. I hope everyone has a good one.
> View attachment 279932
> 
> View attachment 279933


Yea they're right. It means you're working your but off so bad by then, that you're developing a hump on your back...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Weekend is so close i can smell it! Wait.. thats not the weekend lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah! Cold front pushing through tomorrow!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That damn leprechaun farted again smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah summer flew by as usual oh yeah im not supposed to complain about snow anymore


----------



## Maro2Bear

Smells a little fishy in here, BUTT, moving right along...

Ms. Sully just devoured a nice 10” seedless cucumber, Tip to tail, gone. Along with a many corn husks, grass, dandelions and a small bunch of kale. Many hibiscus flowers, grape leaves, my left toe too. A bit peckish here today.

Neighbor watch just called....some old fishing poles out for pick-up, wondering if we want? Of course?! Wifey on it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Haha never have enough fishing poles


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Haha never have enough fishing poles



Yep, we just picked up four big ole bamboo fishing poles. Good for crappies n blue gills n sunnies.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, we just picked up four big ole bamboo fishing poles. Good for crappies n blue gills n sunnies.


You ever do any carp fishing?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You ever do any carp fishing?



Not for awhile, but there are plenty about.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good time when u hit a school


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....it’s HOT HOT again here in Maryland. I was hoping for it to cool down, but nope. Our Sully is out under her favourite fig tree with weeds, just chilling. It’s cooler, damp n comfy.
> 
> Nice hot day i have the lid of Sullys enclosure up and drying out the inside a bit.
> 
> This is how hot Sullys enclosure is in full sun, lid up, drying out..
> 
> View attachment 279967



That’s crazy!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Caspar and Bridge are the two sulcatas at my college. I worked with Caspar today, he let me give him a neck scratch. Bridge was under going treatment before he passed a few months ago



Awww .. that’s sad! But I bet Caspar isn’t thinking so


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly...it’s moving onward and upward and will be here at Maryland’s Eastern shore by Friday. We have a major kayaking event scheduled for this weekend at Maryland’s *Janes Island State Park. * Friday through Monday. Even if it is “nice” on Saturday and Sunday, the tidal surge could be scary & dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 279976



CANCEL


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Campsites and ferries all paid for. I’ll go over Friday afternoon, luckily we have a mini-cabin, not a tent. I’ll check water conditions then, maybe I’ll need a good book. No wifi either. :-(



Well, that doesn’t sound bad


----------



## EllieMay

Ducky update
This morning, I opened the coop and watched them head into the lake. I left them out. ALL DAY . Got home from work and gave a little call- all six of them appeared from a little sleu in The brush.. happy as could be I went out just a bit ago and they had all put themselves back in the coop to roost.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> CANCEL


Tidal surge might make it more fun haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279993


Omg i love it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279993


Stop! Your making me want ducks


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop! Your making me want ducks



I think they have been a success.. they are properly scared of most things so they know to run or hide. They will come out when I call but I wouldnt want to have to try and catch them now They dive and pilfer .. I love watching them!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I think they have been a success.. they are properly scared of most things so they know to run or hide. They will come out when I call but I wouldnt want to have to try and catch them now They dive and pilfer .. I love watching them!!


Try catching them! That would be an awesome vid haha or should i get my son?


----------



## EllieMay

More entertainment


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279997
> 
> 
> More entertainment


Is that a deer or a bigfoot?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is that a deer or a bigfoot?



Hmmmm... guess it depends on what you’ve been drinking or how much???

I scared an 8 point a couple days ago that was hanging with the ducks eating muscadines. It ran right up behind Torettos fence and just eyeballed me. Kinda disappointing because it looked so much bigger at a distance[emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... guess it depends on what you’ve been drinking or how much???
> 
> I scared an 8 point a couple days ago that was hanging with the ducks eating muscadines. It ran right up behind Torettos fence and just eyeballed me. Kinda disappointing because it looked so much bigger at a distance[emoji23]


Very cool though! My backyard is boring imma make my son put on antlers and run around the yard .. makes sense since half the time i wanna shoot him


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very cool though! My backyard is boring imma make my son put on antlers and run around the yard .. makes sense since half the time i wanna shoot him



So 90’s dude. Get a drone some plastic horns and scare the neighbors


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly...it’s moving onward and upward and will be here at Maryland’s Eastern shore by Friday. We have a major kayaking event scheduled for this weekend at Maryland’s *Janes Island State Park. * Friday through Monday. Even if it is “nice” on Saturday and Sunday, the tidal surge could be scary & dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 279976


I hope Dorian will be as uneventful for you as it was for us.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day! Pineapple day! Whatever you all call it


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew....it’s HOT HOT again here in Maryland. I was hoping for it to cool down, but nope. Our Sully is out under her favourite fig tree with weeds, just chilling. It’s cooler, damp n comfy.
> 
> Nice hot day i have the lid of Sullys enclosure up and drying out the inside a bit.
> 
> This is how hot Sullys enclosure is in full sun, lid up, drying out..
> 
> View attachment 279967


Sjoe, That is Hot.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279993



Awww


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Very fun day today, I did some routine stuff with the reptiles. Sadly, Bridge the sulcata passed away during the summer after having a severe RI


Oh No. So sorry about Bridge.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly...it’s moving onward and upward and will be here at Maryland’s Eastern shore by Friday. We have a major kayaking event scheduled for this weekend at Maryland’s *Janes Island State Park. * Friday through Monday. Even if it is “nice” on Saturday and Sunday, the tidal surge could be scary & dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 279976


Oh No. Well I hope it passes you as well Marc. Not good at all.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm using one of her meal plans today. Salmon patties and shell macaroni with tomatoes. I just use my recipe with zucchini, yellow squash, and okra. I always think like that around Labor Day.


hmmm, Sounds yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Campsites and ferries all paid for. I’ll go over Friday afternoon, luckily we have a mini-cabin, not a tent. I’ll check water conditions then, maybe I’ll need a good book. No wifi either. :-(


mmmmm A good Book is always a winner.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That damn leprechaun farted again smh


How did he get out of the Tank? I thought it was airtight?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah summer flew by as usual oh yeah im not supposed to complain about snow anymore


Why Not?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Smells a little fishy in here, BUTT, moving right along...
> 
> Ms. Sully just devoured a nice 10” seedless cucumber, Tip to tail, gone. Along with a many corn husks, grass, dandelions and a small bunch of kale. Many hibiscus flowers, grape leaves, my left toe too. A bit peckish here today.
> 
> Neighbor watch just called....some old fishing poles out for pick-up, wondering if we want? Of course?! Wifey on it.


Wifey is a keeper!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> How did he get out of the Tank? I thought it was airtight?



My money is on the meerkats [emoji849]


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Haha never have enough fishing poles


Oops, I don't even have one!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ducky update
> This morning, I opened the coop and watched them head into the lake. I left them out. ALL DAY . Got home from work and gave a little call- all six of them appeared from a little sleu in The brush.. happy as could be I went out just a bit ago and they had all put themselves back in the coop to roost.


LOL. You have them trained perfectly. Well done!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279997
> 
> 
> More entertainment


AWWWW


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very cool though! My backyard is boring imma make my son put on antlers and run around the yard .. makes sense since half the time i wanna shoot him


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> So 90’s dude. Get a drone some plastic horns and scare the neighbors


Whahaha. A UFO in the neighborhood!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My money is on the meerkats [emoji849]


Yip, that would not surprise me at all. Although I think that the ghost shrimp just might have helped!!


----------



## CarolM

Well, well well. All done and caught up. Such good news and Dorian bypassing Ray, but not so good for Marc now. Hopefully Dorian just ends up being hot air for Marc as well.
Heather your ducklings are absolutely gorgeous and I love seeing pics of them. But I am missing your little Chameleon friend. I think it is time that we had an updated pic of him.
Cathie I feel the need to see a pic of your bunny rabbit and Angel. Pretty please.
Yvonne, did you manage to get someone to come and help clean the solar panels?
Lyn, how is getting back into the swing of working again going?
Marc, Enjoy your good book. It is a lost pleasure.
Lena how are our little spiders doing? and any luck on the job hunting?
Linda - So how did the hedgehog release go? Did you manage to get some photos?
Chubbs (So sorry I have forgotten what you said your name was) If you do decide to make your son run around with Antlers - just remember it did not happen until we see the pics.
Black Dog - I like the drone idea! Is that what you do to scare your neighbors?
Kathy (Momof4) - I haven't seen any posts here for a little while now. How are you doing and is everybody recovering nicely now?
Ray - I am so glad that Dorian missed you guys. Can we get a pic or two of Opo?
Ben - Again I am so sorry about Bridge. But I am glad that you are enjoying collage so much. It is a good sign.
I hope that I have not left anybody out. Enjoy your Thursdays.


----------



## Bébert81

Last day of the week for me, tomorrow I will go to "salins de Gruissan" with my wife !


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Last day of the week for me, tomorrow I will go to "salins de Gruissan" with my wife !


Oh No!! I forgot to add you into my summary. So sorry!!
Please take pictures of Salins de Gruissan for us. We love postcards.


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Oh No!! I forgot to add you into my summary. So sorry!!
> Please take pictures of Salins de Gruissan for us. We love postcards.


Hahaha don't worry! 
Yep, it's some pink salt lakes in South West of France. Very lovely, I have to visit my country again, everything is new for my tunisian wife.


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Hahaha don't worry!
> Yep, it's some pink salt lakes in South West of France. Very lovely, I have to visit my country again, everything is new for my tunisian wife.



Ooh! Take your binoculars. That area is great for birdwatching and the migration has started. The storks have been going through in big numbers apparently


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Ooh! Take your binoculars. That area is great for birdwatching and the migration has started. The storks have been going through in big numbers apparently


I will!
And we will staty one night in Carcassonne at a friend home.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Sorry Carol no photos of the hedgehogs. They were asleep in a carrier and handed over to the releaser. I was just the intermediate taxi.

I am back at the rescue this afternoon. I am hoping to see this tiny chap. He is the UK’s smallest species of bird - a Firecrest. They’re not common. This one was admitted on Tuesday.


All fluffed up like that suggests he wasn’t feeling too good.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Hahaha don't worry!
> Yep, it's some pink salt lakes in South West of France. Very lovely, I have to visit my country again, everything is new for my tunisian wife.


Well then, if you watch through your wife's eyes it will be new to you as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> I will!
> And we will staty one night in Carcassonne at a friend home.



I have friends living near Carcassonne too. Now that is definitely a place for photos! The CDR inhabitants would love pictures of there.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Sorry Carol no photos of the hedgehogs. They were asleep in a carrier and handed over to the releaser. I was just the intermediate taxi.
> 
> I am back at the rescue this afternoon. I am hoping to see this tiny chap. He is the UK’s smallest species of bird - a Firecrest. They’re not common. This one was admitted on Tuesday.
> View attachment 280026
> 
> All fluffed up like that suggests he wasn’t feeling too good.


What a cute little bird. Poor thing. Why was he brought in? What is the little birds story?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What a cute little bird. Poor thing. Why was he brought in? What is the little birds story?



I don’t know the story. He was picked up from a vet. Probably got by a cat or flew into a window.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> So today we went to Carcassonne which is closer to Spain than Paris. The old town had to be extremely well fortified as Spanish, French, Catalans and various religious parties have fought over it through history.
> 
> What we see now is the medieval town as restored in the 1880s. I like it, although it does feel a bit Disney in places.
> 
> The weather was cold, damp (the rain never got going properly) and windy, but we're Brits and used to that so it wasn't much of a problem. It also gave us an excuse to have Cassoulet for lunch - a hearty stew/casserole from this area made from white haricot beans and duck that traditionally also contains a sausage and a piece of pork. It's yummy, very filling and probably not something you'd want when the temperature was 35C. Luckily it was 18C max today - colder with windchill.
> 
> Postcards:
> View attachment 217043
> 
> View attachment 217044
> 
> View attachment 217045
> 
> View attachment 217046
> 
> View attachment 217047



Aha! I thought I might have already posted postcards. It doesn’t excuse you though, Adrien!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don’t know the story. He was picked up from a vet. Probably got by a cat or flew into a window.


Oh Shame. At least he is in the best place to recover.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Aha! I thought I might have already posted postcards. It doesn’t excuse you though!


Your memory and finding posts quickly is phenomenal.


----------



## Ben02

Tickets booked for IT: chapter 2. I’m seeing it Saturday with my family and then again with some mates on Sunday haha. I’m surprised my mum agreed to come see it..... she will soon regret it I’m sure.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Tickets booked for IT: chapter 2. I’m seeing it Saturday with my family and then again with some mates on Sunday haha. I’m surprised my mum agreed to come see it..... she will soon regret it I’m sure.


Your poor Mom. Enjoy it.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well, well well. All done and caught up. Such good news and Dorian bypassing Ray, but not so good for Marc now. Hopefully Dorian just ends up being hot air for Marc as well.
> Heather your ducklings are absolutely gorgeous and I love seeing pics of them. But I am missing your little Chameleon friend. I think it is time that we had an updated pic of him.
> Cathie I feel the need to see a pic of your bunny rabbit and Angel. Pretty please.
> Yvonne, did you manage to get someone to come and help clean the solar panels?
> Lyn, how is getting back into the swing of working again going?
> Marc, Enjoy your good book. It is a lost pleasure.
> Lena how are our little spiders doing? and any luck on the job hunting?
> Linda - So how did the hedgehog release go? Did you manage to get some photos?
> Chubbs (So sorry I have forgotten what you said your name was) If you do decide to make your son run around with Antlers - just remember it did not happen until we see the pics.
> Black Dog - I like the drone idea! Is that what you do to scare your neighbors?
> Kathy (Momof4) - I haven't seen any posts here for a little while now. How are you doing and is everybody recovering nicely now?
> Ray - I am so glad that Dorian missed you guys. Can we get a pic or two of Opo?
> Ben - Again I am so sorry about Bridge. But I am glad that you are enjoying collage so much. It is a good sign.
> I hope that I have not left anybody out. Enjoy your Thursdays.
> View attachment 280023
> View attachment 280024



Well done Carol, As always)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Who is this *Marc* that Carol speaks of? Is he from the Clan of Sir Typos, or M. Spoken, or Captain of the Can’t Sees?


G’day all, happy Thursday - tomorrow I leave for the islands of Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Hoping #Dorian moves east quickly, if not....I’m afraid our long weekend of kayak exploring will be iced.

Same thing happened last year. Hurricane wxr canceled our island trips!

Good to see & hear that @Ray--Opo is IN THE CLEAR ! HOOOOORA

Ps - thumb still throbbing but on the mend. Feels worse than it looks.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Sorry Carol no photos of the hedgehogs. They were asleep in a carrier and handed over to the releaser. I was just the intermediate taxi.
> 
> I am back at the rescue this afternoon. I am hoping to see this tiny chap. He is the UK’s smallest species of bird - a Firecrest. They’re not common. This one was admitted on Tuesday.
> View attachment 280026
> 
> All fluffed up like that suggests he wasn’t feeling too good.



What a beautiful bird. Hope is feeling better today


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Tickets booked for IT: chapter 2. I’m seeing it Saturday with my family and then again with some mates on Sunday haha. I’m surprised my mum agreed to come see it..... she will soon regret it I’m sure.



Amazing what Moms do for their family!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> How did he get out of the Tank? I thought it was airtight?


You know that leprechaun sneaky lil Sh.t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday friends and bully lol opening night for the NFL season wooo time to lose some money


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Your memory and finding posts quickly is phenomenal.



There aren’t many posts with they keyword Carcassonne in them [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all. There are very few little beaks left to feed at the rescue as they’ve all been released.

So today, I got to work with some mammals too. Mostly hedgehogs.

This hedgehog Mum has 5 healthy hoglets



And here’s three of them tucking in after I cleaned them out



I also met this young badger who’s a bit of a picky eater and had made a right mess


----------



## Maro2Bear

Storm coming our way...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Storm coming our way...
> 
> View attachment 280058



Picking up strength too according to news reports here.  

Stay safe!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> LOL. You have them trained perfectly. Well done!!


That's sooo funny! EllieMay has a bunch of imprinted duckys. Sounds fun.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Sorry Carol no photos of the hedgehogs. They were asleep in a carrier and handed over to the releaser. I was just the intermediate taxi.
> 
> I am back at the rescue this afternoon. I am hoping to see this tiny chap. He is the UK’s smallest species of bird - a Firecrest. They’re not common. This one was admitted on Tuesday.
> View attachment 280026
> 
> All fluffed up like that suggests he wasn’t feeling too good.


I'm sure the little one has the best of chances in your sanctuary. What a beautiful little bird!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Who is this *Marc* that Carol speaks of? Is he from the Clan of Sir Typos, or M. Spoken, or Captain of the Can’t Sees?
> 
> 
> G’day all, happy Thursday - tomorrow I leave for the islands of Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Hoping #Dorian moves east quickly, if not....I’m afraid our long weekend of kayak exploring will be iced.
> 
> Same thing happened last year. Hurricane wxr canceled our island trips!
> 
> Good to see & hear that @Ray--Opo is IN THE CLEAR ! HOOOOORA
> 
> Ps - thumb still throbbing but on the mend. Feels worse than it looks.


Good luck kayaking. You might need a bigger boat.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Storm coming our way...
> 
> View attachment 280058


Sorry I failed to mention you on my prayer list on TFO but you've been on it all along.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, we just picked up four big ole bamboo fishing poles. Good for crappies n blue gills n sunnies.


I actually caught a northern pike with one of those poles in Michigan. Everyone thought I had a stump until it jumped out of the water. Then things got exciting. I let them have it. I really don't want to eat a fish that has teeth and a tongue.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 279993


They are growing well, it's lovely to see them.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Very fun day today, I did some routine stuff with the reptiles. Sadly, Bridge the sulcata passed away during the summer after having a severe RI


That's sad about Bridge, make sure the temps are high enough for the other one when you have chance.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We are in the clear. Was very uneventful.
> Praying for the states north of Florida.


Thanks heavens for that!
Glad it missed you Ray.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks all clear. Very uneventful I could have left Opo outside. Instead of stressing him out moving his hides inside. Better safe than sorry.


Definitely better safe than sorry! 
You'd never have forgiven yourself if Dorian had come your way and he'd been lost or hurt - doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well, well well. All done and caught up. Such good news and Dorian bypassing Ray, but not so good for Marc now. Hopefully Dorian just ends up being hot air for Marc as well.
> Heather your ducklings are absolutely gorgeous and I love seeing pics of them. But I am missing your little Chameleon friend. I think it is time that we had an updated pic of him.
> Cathie I feel the need to see a pic of your bunny rabbit and Angel. Pretty please.
> Yvonne, did you manage to get someone to come and help clean the solar panels?
> Lyn, how is getting back into the swing of working again going?
> Marc, Enjoy your good book. It is a lost pleasure.
> Lena how are our little spiders doing? and any luck on the job hunting?
> Linda - So how did the hedgehog release go? Did you manage to get some photos?
> Chubbs (So sorry I have forgotten what you said your name was) If you do decide to make your son run around with Antlers - just remember it did not happen until we see the pics.
> Black Dog - I like the drone idea! Is that what you do to scare your neighbors?
> Kathy (Momof4) - I haven't seen any posts here for a little while now. How are you doing and is everybody recovering nicely now?
> Ray - I am so glad that Dorian missed you guys. Can we get a pic or two of Opo?
> Ben - Again I am so sorry about Bridge. But I am glad that you are enjoying collage so much. It is a good sign.
> I hope that I have not left anybody out. Enjoy your Thursdays.
> View attachment 280023
> View attachment 280024


Getting used to being back slowly thanks Carol, but still counting the days until half term already!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bébert81 said:


> Last day of the week for me, tomorrow I will go to "salins de Gruissan" with my wife !


Hope you and your wife enjoy the trip.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Sorry Carol no photos of the hedgehogs. They were asleep in a carrier and handed over to the releaser. I was just the intermediate taxi.
> 
> I am back at the rescue this afternoon. I am hoping to see this tiny chap. He is the UK’s smallest species of bird - a Firecrest. They’re not common. This one was admitted on Tuesday.
> View attachment 280026
> 
> All fluffed up like that suggests he wasn’t feeling too good.


Such a little beauty - a rare finding indeed!
I hope he recovers well - do they migrate or over winter in the UK?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Tickets booked for IT: chapter 2. I’m seeing it Saturday with my family and then again with some mates on Sunday haha. I’m surprised my mum agreed to come see it..... she will soon regret it I’m sure.


I've seen the trailers on tv - it looks horrific!!
I hope your Mum doesn't get too scared!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Who is this *Marc* that Carol speaks of? Is he from the Clan of Sir Typos, or M. Spoken, or Captain of the Can’t Sees?
> 
> 
> G’day all, happy Thursday - tomorrow I leave for the islands of Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Hoping #Dorian moves east quickly, if not....I’m afraid our long weekend of kayak exploring will be iced.
> 
> Same thing happened last year. Hurricane wxr canceled our island trips!
> 
> Good to see & hear that @Ray--Opo is IN THE CLEAR ! HOOOOORA
> 
> Ps - thumb still throbbing but on the mend. Feels worse than it looks.


Have a good and safe trip Mark.
Apart from stopping your kayaking I hope that Dorian doesn't affect you too badly.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> hmmm, Sounds yummy.


And the second day I can add hamburger for Johnny marzetti add garlic bread...munch the leftover salmon patties for breakfast if I want...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. There are very few little beaks left to feed at the rescue as they’ve all been released.
> 
> So today, I got to work with some mammals too. Mostly hedgehogs.
> 
> This hedgehog Mum has 5 healthy hoglets
> View attachment 280051
> 
> 
> And here’s three of them tucking in after I cleaned them out
> View attachment 280052
> 
> 
> I also met this young badger who’s a bit of a picky eater and had made a right mess
> View attachment 280053


I hope they all manage to become strong and fat enough to survive the winter.
They are in the best place to do that.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon.
4 days into the first week in work and 1 to go, I'd forgotten how tiring it is!
It's taken me a while to catch up with you all this evening.
Lovely to see the ducklings, hedgehogs, badger, firecrest and deer popping in.
I'm pleased that Dorian hasn't badly affected Ray and hope that Mark and others in its path get off lightly too.
I'm looking forward to the weekend and hope everyone has a good Friday and an even better weekend!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Have a good and safe trip Mark.
> Apart from stopping your kayaking I hope that Dorian doesn't affect you too badly.



Thanks....it should be raining pretty hard here tomorrow, clearing Saturday. Fingers crossed.
Thumbs out of harm’s way.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My solar service man still had the pictures of my faulty panel on his phone so I asked him to send them to me. Here's what was happening under one of my solar panels:
> 
> View attachment 279923


The good Lord evidently wants to keep you around for awhile. He probably knows how much we need you. Hoping you find someone that will help you clean the panels. I'm sure he'll send that person.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Smells a little fishy in here, BUTT, moving right along...
> 
> Ms. Sully just devoured a nice 10” seedless cucumber, Tip to tail, gone. Along with a many corn husks, grass, dandelions and a small bunch of kale. Many hibiscus flowers, grape leaves, my left toe too. A bit peckish here today.
> 
> Neighbor watch just called....some old fishing poles out for pick-up, wondering if we want? Of course?! Wifey on it.


Was it a UK cucumber?...just wondering...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Aha! I thought I might have already posted postcards. It doesn’t excuse you though, Adrien!


Yes Adrien will have to post his experience. It looks like a really beautiful place.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Was it a UK cucumber?...just wondering...



A nicely wrapped English cucumber. Yes.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. There are very few little beaks left to feed at the rescue as they’ve all been released.
> 
> So today, I got to work with some mammals too. Mostly hedgehogs.
> 
> This hedgehog Mum has 5 healthy hoglets
> View attachment 280051
> 
> 
> And here’s three of them tucking in after I cleaned them out
> View attachment 280052
> 
> 
> I also met this young badger who’s a bit of a picky eater and had made a right mess
> View attachment 280053


Looks like a bunny wabbit mess too me...newspapers and hay...Razberri has decided to dig her hay out and bury herself in hay for the past few days...she'll get over it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I hope they all manage to become strong and fat enough to survive the winter.
> They are in the best place to do that.


Yes.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A nicely wrapped English cucumber. Yes.


I was just wondering if English cucumber might be an additional food to mix in for my little Russian. (In small amounts) I love dipping them in ranch. They are one of my favorite chips. I usually have one here.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. There are very few little beaks left to feed at the rescue as they’ve all been released.
> 
> So today, I got to work with some mammals too. Mostly hedgehogs.
> 
> This hedgehog Mum has 5 healthy hoglets
> View attachment 280051
> 
> 
> And here’s three of them tucking in after I cleaned them out
> View attachment 280052
> 
> 
> I also met this young badger who’s a bit of a picky eater and had made a right mess
> View attachment 280053



I can’t tell the mum from the babies!! Lol

I know badgers are supposed to be fierce but I really want to come snuggle that guy up!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Storm coming our way...
> 
> View attachment 280058



Batton down your hatches now!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's sooo funny! EllieMay has a bunch of imprinted duckys. Sounds fun.



I am so in love with them! They have done just perfect. Again, I left them out today. When I came home, I ran down to the lake and didn’t see a peep. So I gave my special little duck call and all six came right out. I’m going to go down in a little and make sure they’ve all came in for the night... I’ll try to snap a pic. Got to get a new one of Chomper too for Carol!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I am so in love with them! They have done just perfect. Again, I left them out today. When I came home, I ran down to the lake and didn’t see a peep. So I gave my special little duck call and all six came right out. I’m going to go down in a little and make sure they’ve all came in for the night... I’ll try to snap a pic. Got to get a new one of Chomper too for Carol!!


Yours probably won't fly away from their mom...YOU... I can't wait to see your pictures of Chomper too. I have orders for bunny pictures too...I'm still looking for an angel around my house and can't seem to find one. They're all up to no durn good.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yours probably won't fly away from their mom...YOU... I can't wait to see your pictures of Chomper too. I have orders for bunny pictures too...I'm still looking for an angel around my house and can't seem to find one. They're all up to no durn good.



That was probably supposed to say Arrow[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

So bunny and fish pics please!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon.
> 4 days into the first week in work and 1 to go, I'd forgotten how tiring it is!
> It's taken me a while to catch up with you all this evening.
> Lovely to see the ducklings, hedgehogs, badger, firecrest and deer popping in.
> I'm pleased that Dorian hasn't badly affected Ray and hope that Mark and others in its path get off lightly too.
> I'm looking forward to the weekend and hope everyone has a good Friday and an even better weekend!



I bet you are drooping! It’s hard enough coming back after 1 day off... but with all you’ve been through, I bet it is a double edged sword! So I hope you have the best weekend. I’m sure you REALLY deserve it [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That was probably supposed to say Arrow[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So bunny and fish pics please!!!


Ok. But I did find an angel. It's just a doodad though.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That was probably supposed to say Arrow[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So bunny and fish pics please!!!


Also found a recent picture of Arrow. But I'm still worried about him. I think he might have fin rot. I've been trying to get info but that's hard to do when you don't know what you're watching in the first place.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Also found a recent picture of Arrow. But I'm still worried about him. I think he might have fin rot. I've been trying to get info but that's hard to do when you don't know what you're watching in the first place.
> View attachment 280085


That was the wrong picture somehow. I'll try again.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I've seen the trailers on tv - it looks horrific!!
> I hope your Mum doesn't get too scared!


I think she’s bringing her coat to hide behind


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Such a little beauty - a rare finding indeed!
> I hope he recovers well - do they migrate or over winter in the UK?



They’re migratory, but we pick up those from colder places than here so it can look like they’re resident


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Looks like a bunny wabbit mess too me...newspapers and hay...Razberri has decided to dig her hay out and bury herself in hay for the past few days...she'll get over it.



Believe me the poo is nothing like bunny rabbit. They’re carnivores and it stinks!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. TodayI had nothing on so I volunteered to take duck to the Swan Sanctuary in west London. It’s an hour’s drive to get there, but it’s closed to the public so it’s a good excuse to get let in and I am nosey! [emoji1]


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. TodayI had nothing on so I volunteered to take duck to the Swan Sanctuary in west London. It’s an hour’s drive to get there, but it’s closed to the public so it’s a good excuse to get let in and I am nosey! [emoji1]



Interesting. Hope the traffic & drive isnt too bad.


----------



## JoesMum

I’m home. Our mallard is a “wonky” unable to walk straight, but she’s gone to a wonderful waterfowl haven. I was given a tour and she’s in great hands.

She settled in very quickly with fellow wonky mallards and Canada Geese and can eventually graduate to one of their lakes


----------



## JoesMum

And as I arrived to collect the mallard, the last of the swallows and house martins were released to find their way to Africa for the winter. Wishing them luck! 

And Carol... if you see a Swallow or a House Martin then maybe I fed it


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. TodayI had nothing on so I volunteered to take duck to the Swan Sanctuary in west London. It’s an hour’s drive to get there, but it’s closed to the public so it’s a good excuse to get let in and I am nosey! [emoji1]



Oooh fun!!! I would do the same


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> How did he get out of the Tank? I thought it was airtight?


I guess he blew his way out?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280081


Aww, they really do listen to you! Hey, that coop is not too small, after all! 
Is that Toretto your son is (barely) holding?


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I'm busy as ever  but just checking in to say everything's fine. Daughter seems happy at her new school. I'm hunting government jobs, so I might hear back from them in a few months... or never. Anyway, wish me luck. 
Thinking of everyone on the path of the storm.


----------



## Ben02

Tortoise weight ins

Over one year old:

Selma: 420 grams 
Patty:401 grams
Marge: 390 grams 

6 years old:
Margo: 530 grams


I’m so chuffed that they have grown this much. I got the yearlings when they were only a few weeks old.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Aww, they really do listen to you! Hey, that coop is not too small, after all!
> Is that Toretto your son is (barely) holding?



Lol! I know the call is particularly annoying but how does one speak “duck”??? They don’t quack when they’re little, lol! It didn’t sound so weird when I peeped softly to little babies 1 ft away 

That is Toretto.. weighing in yesterday at 21lbs 6oz....this time last year, he wasn’t even 5lbs yet [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I'm busy as ever  but just checking in to say everything's fine. Daughter seems happy at her new school. I'm hunting government jobs, so I might hear back from them in a few months... or never. Anyway, wish me luck.
> Thinking of everyone on the path of the storm.



Happy kids , happy life!
Hope you get something great and worth the wait... but sooner [emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Tortoise weight ins
> 
> Over one year old:
> 
> Selma: 420 grams
> Patty:401 grams
> Marge: 390 grams
> 
> 6 years old:
> Margo: 530 grams
> 
> 
> I’m so chuffed that they have grown this much. I got the yearlings when they were only a few weeks old.



Don’t tell that to the “real” girls!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280081


That duck video is too cute! And, as always, what a cutey pie the small boy child is!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Lol! I know the call is particularly annoying but how does one speak “duck”??? They don’t quack when they’re little, lol! It didn’t sound so weird when I peeped softly to little babies 1 ft away
> 
> That is Toretto.. weighing in yesterday at 21lbs 6oz....this time last year, he wasn’t even 5lbs yet [emoji28]


When I raised a baby duckling my call was, "Duck, duck, duck" in a high pitched voice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I’m home. Our mallard is a “wonky” unable to walk straight, but she’s gone to a wonderful waterfowl haven. I was given a tour and she’s in great hands.
> 
> She settled in very quickly with fellow wonky mallards and Canada Geese and can eventually graduate to one of their lakes
> View attachment 280094
> 
> View attachment 280095
> 
> View attachment 280096
> 
> View attachment 280097


Looks like swan heaven!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I'm busy as ever  but just checking in to say everything's fine. Daughter seems happy at her new school. I'm hunting government jobs, so I might hear back from them in a few months... or never. Anyway, wish me luck.
> Thinking of everyone on the path of the storm.


Good luck!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok guys....off kayaking until Monday! Off line i think as well ‘til then - no wifi. Ciao, hago.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok guys....off kayaking until Monday! Off line i think as well ‘til then - no wifi. Ciao, hago.


Good luck and have fun! Be safe as well


----------



## Momof4

Kristoff said:


> Aww, they really do listen to you! Hey, that coop is not too small, after all!
> Is that Toretto your son is (barely) holding?



Cute video of your duckies!!
Torero is getting huge!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well hello everyone. Been helping my wife. Bringing everything back out in the yard.
We are going on a cruise to the Bahamas mon. At first I tried to cancel because I didn't feel right enjoying myself with such destruction and death nearby. Freeport was one of our destinations. I found out today we are stopping in Freeport to drop off needed supplies for them. That has made it a little more accepting for me. Then down to Nassau where the hurricane didn't hit. 
Hope everyone made out in the Carolinas. @Maro2Bear keep the bow into the wind!


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Don’t tell that to the “real” girls!


Good point


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like swan heaven!



It certainly is. The wild birds fly in to join the, so the open lake is absolutely heaving with ducks, geese and swans


----------



## Momof4

Momof4 said:


> Cute video of your duckies!!
> Torero is getting huge!!



I know it’s Toretto, auto correct got me!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That duck video is too cute! And, as always, what a cutey pie the small boy child is!!!!



Thank you.. I think so, but I know I’m prejudiced[emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok guys....off kayaking until Monday! Off line i think as well ‘til then - no wifi. Ciao, hago.



Have fun and be safe! We will be anxiously awaiting your photos


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Cute video of your duckies!!
> Torero is getting huge!!



How are you, Kathy? Got plans this weekend?

Yeah, I can’t imagine what Pickles is going to do over the winter! [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well hello everyone. Been helping my wife. Bringing everything back out in the yard.
> We are going on a cruise to the Bahamas mon. At first I tried to cancel because I didn't feel right enjoying myself with such destruction and death nearby. Freeport was one of our destinations. I found out today we are stopping in Freeport to drop off needed supplies for them. That has made it a little more accepting for me. Then down to Nassau where the hurricane didn't hit.
> Hope everyone made out in the Carolinas. @Maro2Bear keep the bow into the wind!



I think you have every right & them some to enjoy yourself whenever possible. 
Y’all have a blast & be safe


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I think you have every right & them some to enjoy yourself whenever possible.
> Y’all have a blast & be safe



My thoughts entirely


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Believe me the poo is nothing like bunny rabbit. They’re carnivores and it stinks!


Yea. I believe you. That's just one reason that my favorite house companion is a bunny. On the other hand, you have to watch them like a hawk. They will eat anything even if it's nailed down. It gets better as they age but you still need a cage. My end table is her private safe place that keeps our home safe when I need to go shopping. If I get my shoes on she hops right in.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well hello everyone. Been helping my wife. Bringing everything back out in the yard.
> We are going on a cruise to the Bahamas mon. At first I tried to cancel because I didn't feel right enjoying myself with such destruction and death nearby. Freeport was one of our destinations. I found out today we are stopping in Freeport to drop off needed supplies for them. That has made it a little more accepting for me. Then down to Nassau where the hurricane didn't hit.
> Hope everyone made out in the Carolinas. @Maro2Bear keep the bow into the wind!


It's really moving emotionally with hurricane victims. I went through hurricane Charlie but other people had it way worse. I had to fight back tears while trying to help them. I didn't want to make them feel worse...they need all the help and normalcy they can get. It's amazing the grace of most people going through great tragedies. The news has possibly been blowing their reactions all out of proportion again.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I'm busy as ever  but just checking in to say everything's fine. Daughter seems happy at her new school. I'm hunting government jobs, so I might hear back from them in a few months... or never. Anyway, wish me luck.
> Thinking of everyone on the path of the storm.


Hopefully it's earlier unless you actually need a break. Good luck!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy start of the weekend all!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For those who havent started it yet.. sucks to be you haha


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For those who havent started it yet.. sucks to be you haha



Many of us start it ahead of you [emoji1]

It’s 9pm Friday here and we’re watching the England v Italy rugby “friendly” on the tv


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Many of us start it ahead of you [emoji1]
> 
> It’s 9pm Friday here and we’re watching the England v Italy rugby “friendly” on the tv


Ok then i guess it sucks to me me haha and i can deal with rugby better than soccer lol


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I was just wondering if English cucumber might be an additional food to mix in for my little Russian. (In small amounts) I love dipping them in ranch. They are one of my favorite chips. I usually have one here.


They can have a laxative effect on torts and apart from being watery there's not much nutritional value, but a little once in while would be OK


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I bet you are drooping! It’s hard enough coming back after 1 day off... but with all you’ve been through, I bet it is a double edged sword! So I hope you have the best weekend. I’m sure you REALLY deserve it [emoji6]


Thanks Heather - it will be a quiet weekend!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280081


That video is so funny, they know the routine!
Lovely to see your young man, and other 4 legged friends too.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And as I arrived to collect the mallard, the last of the swallows and house martins were released to find their way to Africa for the winter. Wishing them luck!
> 
> And Carol... if you see a Swallow or a House Martin then maybe I fed it


You could have attached a note to the leg of one to see if it reached Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well hello everyone. Been helping my wife. Bringing everything back out in the yard.
> We are going on a cruise to the Bahamas mon. At first I tried to cancel because I didn't feel right enjoying myself with such destruction and death nearby. Freeport was one of our destinations. I found out today we are stopping in Freeport to drop off needed supplies for them. That has made it a little more accepting for me. Then down to Nassau where the hurricane didn't hit.
> Hope everyone made out in the Carolinas. @Maro2Bear keep the bow into the wind!


I feel so sorry for the people on the Bahamas, I don't know how they'll ever cope or rebuild and from the last news I saw they can't seem to get off the island because the airport was wrecked.
It's good the cruise company are taking supplies there and I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> They can have a laxative effect on torts and apart from being watery there's not much nutritional value, but a little once in while would be OK


Yes. I've never given Saphire cucumber for that reason. I was thinking maybe English cucumber might be better. Or even better is learning it could be a natural laxative if needed. I'm going to try a little just to see if he likes it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I've never given Saphire cucumber for that reason. I was thinking maybe English cucumber might be better. Or even better is learning it could be a natural laxative if needed. I'm going to try a little just to see if he likes it.


Lola isn't given it unless he needs it or when I had to give him antibiotics orally, but he loves it and even the smell can bring him out of his hide looking for it!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola isn't given it unless he needs it or when I had to give him antibiotics orally, but he loves it and even the smell can bring him out of his hide looking for it!


That's what I'm thinking!!! Ice cream for a turdess when the darling is under the weather. Ya gotta find their acheles heel. I didn't spell that right but what ever.


----------



## Cathie G

Arrow is acting better and all I did was salt his tank with freshwater aquarium salt. It's only been about 4 hours. We'll see. It wasn't his water or furniture. I spent hours making sure there wasn't one single sharp edge...but I could see a difference over a couple of months in his tail. If I don't see a sharp improvement I'll resort to an antibiotic soon. I can only think one of 2 things caused this. He already had it and or my tank wasn't truely cycled.


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I know it’s Toretto, auto correct got me!


Auto correct is the dufess...it's pretty bad when you have to correct a stupid computer to type good grammar. That just shows you computers aren't schmarter then us


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For those who havent started it yet.. sucks to be you haha



Haha this is my weekend off! Now next weekend I will be working so go easy on me!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Arrow is acting better and all I did was salt his tank with freshwater aquarium salt. It's only been about 4 hours. We'll see. It wasn't his water or furniture. I spent hours making sure there wasn't one single sharp edge...but I could see a difference over a couple of months in his tail. If I don't see a sharp improvement I'll resort to an antibiotic soon. I can only think one of 2 things caused this. He already had it and or my tank wasn't truely cycled.


I hope Arrow and his tail will recover quickly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For those who havent started it yet.. sucks to be you haha


Mine started back in 07 when I retired.  I found it doesn't matter what day it is. They can be great and they can suck.
But I found that your really not retired until you don't care what day it is. Or maybe that's old age catching up to me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> They can have a laxative effect on torts and apart from being watery there's not much nutritional value, but a little once in while would be OK


Kinda like Chinese food


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha this is my weekend off! Now next weekend I will be working so go easy on me!


I’ll try my best! Cant make any promises haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Mine started back in 07 when I retired.  I found it doesn't matter what day it is. They can be great and they can suck.
> But I found that your really not retired until you don't care what day it is. Or maybe that's old age catching up to me


07 hmm.. now thats a long weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You could have attached a note to the leg of one to see if it reached Carol!



Ooh! Never thought of that! Maybe next year [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I've never given Saphire cucumber for that reason. I was thinking maybe English cucumber might be better. Or even better is learning it could be a natural laxative if needed. I'm going to try a little just to see if he likes it.



I am puzzled now. I though cucumber was cucumber. I know what I call a cucumber here in the UK. 

What’s a non-English cucumber?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Son announced he’s coming home today. He’s feeling low ... love life difficulties... and wants some home tlc. Daughter has quietly told us she is turning up too. They are very close. She wants to surprise her brother and has baked him a cake. He is rather fond of cake too


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Son announced he’s coming home today. He’s feeling low ... love life difficulties... and wants some home tlc. Daughter has quietly told us she is turning up too. They are very close. She wants to surprise her brother and has baked him a cake. He is rather fond of cake too



Good morning! What sweet children you have. I love reading that their so close. Good Job Linda I hope the cake turns out well and JoesBrother is properly cheered. Enjoy your visit


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> I am puzzled now. I though cucumber was cucumber. I know what I call a cucumber here in the UK.
> 
> What’s a non-English cucumber?


Stop! Its too early to be confusing me hahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning all! Hope everybodys wkend is going good


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I am puzzled now. I though cucumber was cucumber. I know what I call a cucumber here in the UK.
> 
> What’s a non-English cucumber?


I was kind of kidding around by calling it a UK cucumber...we have several different varieties of cucumber available. There are even types that are meant for pickles. My personal favorite is the English cucumber. It's skinny with lots of yummy green skin. It's really close in size to a little zucchini and I can eat it peel and all with a veggie dip.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Mine started back in 07 when I retired.  I found it doesn't matter what day it is. They can be great and they can suck.
> But I found that your really not retired until you don't care what day it is. Or maybe that's old age catching up to me


I don't care which day it is. I just hate how fast it flies by. I don't care if the day sucks. I woke up!#! Yeah


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Son announced he’s coming home today. He’s feeling low ... love life difficulties... and wants some home tlc. Daughter has quietly told us she is turning up too. They are very close. She wants to surprise her brother and has baked him a cake. He is rather fond of cake too


That sounds like a good weekend. The kids come home if they need a reboot of love and support.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Ooh! Never thought of that! Maybe next year [emoji23]


Interesting thought. The rescue you volunteer at might be on board with that. They are amazing...and so are you.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Son announced he’s coming home today. He’s feeling low ... love life difficulties... and wants some home tlc. Daughter has quietly told us she is turning up too. They are very close. She wants to surprise her brother and has baked him a cake. He is rather fond of cake too


I hope he is soon feeling better with some home comforts and his family around him.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Tortoise weight ins
> 
> Over one year old:
> 
> Selma: 420 grams
> Patty:401 grams
> Marge: 390 grams
> 
> 6 years old:
> Margo: 530 grams
> 
> 
> I’m so chuffed that they have grown this much. I got the yearlings when they were only a few weeks old.


You must be doing something right! Congratulations.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I was kind of kidding around by calling it a UK cucumber...we have several different varieties of cucumber available. There are even types that are meant for pickles. My personal favorite is the English cucumber. It's skinny with lots of yummy green skin. It's really close in size to a little zucchini and I can eat it peel and all with a veggie dip.


Our cucumbers are pretty big and for those who can't eat a whole one we can buy half a cucumber!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Cathie, hope you are having a lovely day!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our cucumbers are pretty big and for those who can't eat a whole one we can buy half a cucumber!


Maybe we get the little skinny young guys. They are usually long but wrapped in seran like wrap. The skin is a little softer. I've never seen a cucumber cut in half and sold like that. Our regular cucumber is big with lots of seeds and watery. It's cheap but I like the English cucumber better.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Cathie, hope you are having a lovely day!


I am and you've just made it brighter. Arrow is continuing to act better. We'll see about the tail issue soon..


----------



## EllieMay

Well Happy birthday @Cathie G !!! I hope it’s amazing!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I was kind of kidding around by calling it a UK cucumber...we have several different varieties of cucumber available. There are even types that are meant for pickles. My personal favorite is the English cucumber. It's skinny with lots of yummy green skin. It's really close in size to a little zucchini and I can eat it peel and all with a veggie dip.


And it is supposed to be burpless.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I was kind of kidding around by calling it a UK cucumber...we have several different varieties of cucumber available. There are even types that are meant for pickles. My personal favorite is the English cucumber. It's skinny with lots of yummy green skin. It's really close in size to a little zucchini and I can eat it peel and all with a veggie dip.


Yes several types here.. big, small, medium haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy bday Cathie G


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Anyone bring the cake?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I don't care which day it is. I just hate how fast it flies by. I don't care if the day sucks. I woke up!#! Yeah



Happy birthday, Cathie! [emoji4]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Anyone bring the cake?



JoesSister made one, but she’s not in the CDR. I brought a couple of new friends from Ottawa to the party, but it seems they’re plastered already... “‘Drunk' raccoons seen stumbling around Stittsville” [URL https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5272217?__twitter_impression=true][/URL]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> And it is supposed to be burpless.


Hehehe...that's good. I won't have a turdess with gas when I try a little piece on him. I won't even have to burp my little baby boy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> JoesSister made one, but she’s not in the CDR. I brought a couple of new friends from Ottawa to the party, but it seems they’re plastered already... “‘Drunk' raccoons seen stumbling around Stittsville” [URL https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5272217?__twitter_impression=true][/URL]


Lmaoo that looked like me after the concert


----------



## Ben02

Oh dammit, it’s 00:14 at the moment. I’m 14 minutes late, Happy birthday @Cathie G !!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ben02 said:


> Oh dammit, it’s 00:14 at the moment. I’m 14 minutes late, Happy birthday @Cathie G !!!


Better late than never .. i live by that lol


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Happy birthday, Cathie! [emoji4]


Thanks...I'm starting a new year party later today around midnight. Hopefully I'll be sleeping through it and wake up 8 hours later.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blame it on the leprechaun and all these lil jellychauns running around here


----------



## Ben02

Watched the new IT. I’ve gotta say.... I found myself looking through the gaps of my fingers in some scenes


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ben02 said:


> Watched the new IT. I’ve gotta say.... I found myself looking through the gaps of my fingers in some scenes


I do that when EllieMae comes into the CDR


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Oh dammit, it’s 00:14 at the moment. I’m 14 minutes late, Happy birthday @Cathie G !!!


It's still the 7th on that side of the pond so you're OK


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lmaoo that looked like me after the concert


I think i had clothes on though... i dont remember haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But i did wake up with raccoon eyes


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Oh dammit, it’s 00:14 at the moment. I’m 14 minutes late, Happy birthday @Cathie G !!!


I hope I'm late for everything from here on out. I'm having a really nice 66 years day. You and my other TFO friends are making it even nicer.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill try to ruin it lmao


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do that when EllieMae comes into the CDR


Well the Heather I know isn't scary so it must be because she dazzles you with her sunny disposition


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But i did wake up with raccoon eyes


What had you done with the rest of him?


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think i had clothes on though... i dont remember haha


No you didn't - Yvonne had to delete the selfie you posted here


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> JoesSister made one, but she’s not in the CDR. I brought a couple of new friends from Ottawa to the party, but it seems they’re plastered already... “‘Drunk' raccoons seen stumbling around Stittsville” [URL https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5272217?__twitter_impression=true][/URL]



That's a good excuse to use when unable to walk in a straight line........
"Onestly Hoffisher, I 'aven't been drinking, it musht 'ave been the fruit I've eaten."


----------



## Lyn W

Well folks, time for bed for me. 
Enjoy the rest of your Saturday or the start of your Sunday and take care.
Nos Da


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Well folks, time for bed for me.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday or the start of your Sunday and take care.
> Nos Da



Nos Da, Lyn!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Well the Heather I know isn't scary so it must be because she dazzles you with her sunny disposition


Sunny with a chance of thunderstorms


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Well folks, time for bed for me.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday or the start of your Sunday and take care.
> Nos Da


Night night


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> What had you done with the rest of him?


I dont even wanna know lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> No you didn't - Yvonne had to delete the selfie you posted here


Yvonne what a party pooper haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yvonne what a party pooper haha


Its her screen saver on her phone now lmao


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its her screen saver on her phone now lmao


Fat lot you know. . . I don't even have a cell phone (but I LOVE the screen saver on my computer!!)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> Fat lot you know. . . I don't even have a cell phone (but I LOVE the screen saver on my computer!!)


Haha oh no! Im in trouble


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have i told you what a nice lady you are Yvonne?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do that when EllieMae comes into the CDR



Now I am just not that dang scary..... most days [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well the Heather I know isn't scary so it must be because she dazzles you with her sunny disposition



Thank you Lyn!!!! 
*as I stick my hands beside my ears and wiggle my fingers while sticking out my tongue* Nananana booboo!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just keep that big foot in texas


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Lyn!!!!
> *as I stick my hands beside my ears and wiggle my fingers while sticking out my tongue* Nananana booboo!!!


Oh lord .. i knew she was nuts


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well folks, time for bed for me.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday or the start of your Sunday and take care.
> Nos Da



G’night Lyn!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Fat lot you know. . . I don't even have a cell phone (but I LOVE the screen saver on my computer!!)



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just keep that big foot in texas



Lol!!! For tonight
It IS a mighty big foot though [emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I know im a pain in the a.s .. but i grow on ya like a Hemorrhoid


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! For tonight
> It IS a mighty big foot though [emoji23]


Ill say my prayers tonight


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Those poor ducks.. prob get stepped on every 5 min


----------



## EllieMay

So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!
> View attachment 280168


And u guys threw the cakes away and drank the beer.. i hope


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!
> View attachment 280168


Thats sweet though.. my friends would have thrown a cue ball at my n.ts


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> JoesSister made one, but she’s not in the CDR. I brought a couple of new friends from Ottawa to the party, but it seems they’re plastered already... “‘Drunk' raccoons seen stumbling around Stittsville” [URL https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5272217?__twitter_impression=true][/URL]



Well at least we don’t get those to deal with at the rescue [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Oh dammit, it’s 00:14 at the moment. I’m 14 minutes late, Happy birthday @Cathie G !!!


At least it still was Cathie’s birthday in whatever time zone she’s in.


I’m even later, sorry. Happy belated birthday @Cathie G [emoji512]


----------



## JoesMum

If you guys ever want an inspirational piece of listening, and assuming this works outside the UK, this is about my best friend’s niece... the Team GB paralympic cyclist Liz Clarke-Saul who had her leg amputated age 12 due to a very rare form of bone cancer called adamantinoma.

Mortality: Liz Clarke-Saul


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and Happy Sunday everyone.

We spent yesterday clearing out the loft space. We have been in this house 20 years and done it once before... it was long overdue.

So much stuff sorted for charity, boot fair, freecycle, recycling and the remainder was taken to the tip.

I swear that empty cardboard boxes have been breeding up there! [emoji23]

Have a good day!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> JoesSister made one, but she’s not in the CDR. I brought a couple of new friends from Ottawa to the party, but it seems they’re plastered already... “‘Drunk' raccoons seen stumbling around Stittsville” [URL https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5272217?__twitter_impression=true][/URL]



That’s awesome!!! Cake and spirits for all!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know im a pain in the a.s .. but i grow on ya like a Hemorrhoid



So your saying we have to keep ya, wether we want to or not??? PREPARATION H please!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> We spent yesterday clearing out the loft space. We have been in this house 20 years and done it once before... it was long overdue.
> 
> So much stuff sorted for charity, boot fair, freecycle, recycling and the remainder was taken to the tip.
> 
> I swear that empty cardboard boxes have been breeding up there! [emoji23]
> 
> Have a good day!



I can’t imagine the dumpster space I would need here. And I just did it 6 yrs ago..


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all and Happy Sunday.Its a bright, sunny day here, but the autumn chill is in the air - I love this time of year!!
Have a good day!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So your saying we have to keep ya, wether we want to or not??? PREPARATION H please!!!!


Lmfao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy football sunday friends!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!
> View attachment 280168



How sweet! The cupcakes, I mean... [emoji23] 

You must be a great friend to have great friends like that. [emoji173]️


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!
> View attachment 280168


Aw geez! I love that. What a nice bunch of friends.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Well at least we don’t get those to deal with at the rescue [emoji23]



You’d have to rename yourselves as rehab, I guess [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and Happy Sunday everyone.
> 
> We spent yesterday clearing out the loft space. We have been in this house 20 years and done it once before... it was long overdue.
> 
> So much stuff sorted for charity, boot fair, freecycle, recycling and the remainder was taken to the tip.
> 
> I swear that empty cardboard boxes have been breeding up there! [emoji23]
> 
> Have a good day!



I assume “boot” fair doesn’t refer to... 


[emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy football sunday friends!



And, I assume *you* don’t mean *football*...




The pleasures of deciphering English across the borders! [emoji23][


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all and Happy Sunday.Its a bright, sunny day here, but the autumn chill is in the air - I love this time of year!!
> Have a good day!



Happy Sunday Lyn!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> And, I assume *you* don’t mean *football*...
> 
> View attachment 280175
> 
> 
> The pleasures of deciphering English across the borders! [emoji23][


Grrrr.. no! Get rid of that ball its hurting my eyes lol


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> How sweet! The cupcakes, I mean... [emoji23]
> 
> You must be a great friend to have great friends like that. [emoji173]️



That’s just it, I always feel like I’m a horrible friend.. I’m really bad about not calling or texting for Loooonnnnggg lengths of time.. and I’m more of a homebody every day... I also tend to say exactly what I’m thinking no matter how it sounds. And I’m weird with all my animals and such.... so all that being said, it amazes me that there are a few people out there that just don’t care and still love me i was humbled...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Aw geez! I love that. What a nice bunch of friends.



They are!! Definitely way nicer than I am. Guess I’m gonna have to do better now


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> And, I assume *you* don’t mean *football*...
> 
> View attachment 280175
> 
> 
> The pleasures of deciphering English across the borders! [emoji23][



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> They are!! Definitely way nicer than I am. Guess I’m gonna have to do better now


I feel that same way about myself. It always amazes me when people actually think I'm nice, when I know in my heart I'm a mean old biddy!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> I assume “boot” fair doesn’t refer to...
> View attachment 280174
> 
> [emoji6][emoji23]



Boot in the UK is also what our American cousins call the Trunk of a Car.

Trunks, of course, are a form of luggage used for travelling to Hogwarts and the nasal organs of an elephants. [emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Boot in the UK is also what our American cousins call the Trunk of a Car.
> 
> Trunks, of course, are a form of luggage used for travelling to Hogwarts and the nasal organs of an elephants. [emoji23]


........and swimming shorts!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I don't care which day it is. I just hate how fast it flies by. I don't care if the day sucks. I woke up!#! Yeah


I agree!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine the dumpster space I would need here. And I just did it 6 yrs ago..


I opened my garage door yesterday to be hit in the face with a chemical smell. . . old paint or solvent or something like that. I have quite the store of old cans of stuff. I guess it would be classified as hazardous waste. Now that something's leaking I really need to get in there and clean it out.


----------



## Yvonne G

So today I washed two loads of clothes (or rather, I dumped the clothes into the washer, added detergent and bleach and turned the machine on), watered all my plants and made the Manouria a smaller area inside their shed so the winter heating bill won't be so high. Now my back is killing me and I'm ready for lunch and my comfy recliner chair.

My power bill was way too high this past winter, so I'm making smaller sleeping areas inside the tortoise's sheds. I'm getting rid of the pig blankets and heating these smaller areas with radiant heat panels. So far I've finished an area in one leopard shed and in the Manouria shed. Three more to go. But I run out of steam. The only reason I was able to do so much today is because it's quite cool outside today. I'm going to have to start walking my mile again if this cool weather keeps up.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I opened my garage door yesterday to be hit in the face with a chemical smell. . . old paint or solvent or something like that. I have quite the store of old cans of stuff. I guess it would be classified as hazardous waste. Now that something's leaking I really need to get in there and clean it out.



Make sure you get some good air ventilation if you tackle that... could be hazy!! I am being extremely lazy today. I did do the required picking up this morning and I weed eated the tortoise yards... now I’m watching Dr.k’s exotic animal er on the tv... never know what I might learn)
View attachment 280196
View attachment 280197

This is tortoise physical therapy !


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> So today I washed two loads of clothes (or rather, I dumped the clothes into the washer, added detergent and bleach and turned the machine on), watered all my plants and made the Manouria a smaller area inside their shed so the winter heating bill won't be so high. Now my back is killing me and I'm ready for lunch and my comfy recliner chair.
> 
> My power bill was way too high this past winter, so I'm making smaller sleeping areas inside the tortoise's sheds. I'm getting rid of the pig blankets and heating these smaller areas with radiant heat panels. So far I've finished an area in one leopard shed and in the Manouria shed. Three more to go. But I run out of steam. The only reason I was able to do so much today is because it's quite cool outside today. I'm going to have to start walking my mile again if this cool weather keeps up.



You amaze me!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I opened my garage door yesterday to be hit in the face with a chemical smell. . . old paint or solvent or something like that. I have quite the store of old cans of stuff. I guess it would be classified as hazardous waste. Now that something's leaking I really need to get in there and clean it out.



Good luck with that. Wear gloves!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> So today I washed two loads of clothes (or rather, I dumped the clothes into the washer, added detergent and bleach and turned the machine on), watered all my plants and made the Manouria a smaller area inside their shed so the winter heating bill won't be so high. Now my back is killing me and I'm ready for lunch and my comfy recliner chair.
> 
> My power bill was way too high this past winter, so I'm making smaller sleeping areas inside the tortoise's sheds. I'm getting rid of the pig blankets and heating these smaller areas with radiant heat panels. So far I've finished an area in one leopard shed and in the Manouria shed. Three more to go. But I run out of steam. The only reason I was able to do so much today is because it's quite cool outside today. I'm going to have to start walking my mile again if this cool weather keeps up.


Then you'll have at the least 2 miles in doing what you do.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You amaze me!


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Make sure you get some good air ventilation if you tackle that... could be hazy!! I am being extremely lazy today. I did do the required picking up this morning and I weed eated the tortoise yards... now I’m watching Dr.k’s exotic animal er on the tv... never know what I might learn)
> View attachment 280196
> View attachment 280197
> 
> This is tortoise physical therapy !


Hope in the wild is another good show if you can get it. I don't know how to send a link.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> At least it still was Cathie’s birthday in whatever time zone she’s in.
> 
> 
> I’m even later, sorry. Happy belated birthday @Cathie G [emoji512]


Thanks. I think we've all become torts. Later is way better then never.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Lyn!!!!
> *as I stick my hands beside my ears and wiggle my fingers while sticking out my tongue* Nananana booboo!!!


Hehehe. Sounds like you will be a great duck mom.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all and Happy Sunday.Its a bright, sunny day here, but the autumn chill is in the air - I love this time of year!!
> Have a good day!


I love it too. We will be getting Indian Summer and I'll be able to get Saphire out all day. This summer was just too hot. I had to take him out in the afternoon for just a few hours.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> ........and swimming shorts!


And what you do to people that anoy you...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!
> View attachment 280168


Wow...and carrot cake too! What a lovely friend.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s just it, I always feel like I’m a horrible friend.. I’m really bad about not calling or texting for Loooonnnnggg lengths of time.. and I’m more of a homebody every day... I also tend to say exactly what I’m thinking no matter how it sounds. And I’m weird with all my animals and such.... so all that being said, it amazes me that there are a few people out there that just don’t care and still love me i was humbled...


That sounds like the best kind of friendship to me.


----------



## Blackdog1714

No lazy Sunday for me. Pulling wire to the shed! This is the worst part of putting power in the shed!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hope in the wild is another good show if you can get it. I don't know how to send a link.



I will look it up.. I got something for you a few minutes ago.



Found this guy in my hibiscus bush yesterday.. didn’t have my phone handy . Imagine my surprise when I passed by today and he’s still there! It’s no bigger than a macaroni noodle and just slightly longer


----------



## EllieMay

And remember this guy? He’s still “hanging around” on my back grill area...lol


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Make sure you get some good air ventilation if you tackle that... could be hazy!! I am being extremely lazy today. I did do the required picking up this morning and I weed eated the tortoise yards... now I’m watching Dr.k’s exotic animal er on the tv... never know what I might learn)
> View attachment 280196
> View attachment 280197
> 
> This is tortoise physical therapy !


I like that vet. I wish she were here instead of Florida. That's the vet that Ed takes his tortoises to.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> No lazy Sunday for me. Pulling wire to the shed! This is the worst part of putting power in the shed!



I apologize if you already told us this, but what are you doing with the shed?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I like that vet. I wish she were here instead of Florida. That's the vet that Ed takes his tortoises to.



I remember reading his thread one day about little Hope and someone was criticizing him about getting a good vet AFTER he had already stated before that he had an excellent vet. I was so impressed with him that he just continued his story and never picked up the argument


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I remember reading his thread one day about little Hope and someone was criticizing him about getting a good vet AFTER he had already stated before that he had an excellent vet. I was so impressed with him that he just continued his story and never picked up the argument


Yup. He's pretty impressive. Yet another person I wish I didn't live so far away from. @ZEROPILOT : How's the vision coming along?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I opened my garage door yesterday to be hit in the face with a chemical smell. . . old paint or solvent or something like that. I have quite the store of old cans of stuff. I guess it would be classified as hazardous waste. Now that something's leaking I really need to get in there and clean it out.


Will someone collect it for you or do you have to take it the dump for safe disposal?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I will look it up.. I got something for you a few minutes ago.
> View attachment 280205
> View attachment 280206
> 
> Found this guy in my hibiscus bush yesterday.. didn’t have my phone handy . Imagine my surprise when I passed by today and he’s still there! It’s no bigger than a macaroni noodle and just slightly longer


Is that a little anole? I just think they are so cute. I have to make myself behave so they won't drop their tail. I didn't know if Texas has them or not. You must live in Heaven because you have another one I can't resist either. The little tree frogs.


----------



## Kristoff

I wonder if you guys have seen this: “First fossil trails of baby sea turtles found in South Africa”  http://theconversation.com/first-fossil-trails-of-baby-sea-turtles-found-in-south-africa-122434 Could be especially of interest to @Tidgy’s Dad and @Moozillion — for the fossils, and of course, to @carol m — because all the best (and, alas, worst) things are in SA...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. He's pretty impressive. Yet another person I wish I didn't live so far away from. @ZEROPILOT : How's the vision coming along?


Yup.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Yup. He's pretty impressive. Yet another person I wish I didn't live so far away from. @ZEROPILOT : How's the vision coming along?


Just good enough that I can still read these compliments!
Thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

There is a very clear sky tonight and a beautiful, big ,waxing gibbous moon shining straight through my window!
At times like these I wish I had a digital camera to share it with you all but by the time I get it developed on my 35mm it will have long gone.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy bday Cathie G


Thanks and I'm still celebrating. Oops what day is it? I forget...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And u guys threw the cakes away and drank the beer.. i hope


You have to save the cakes for an easier breakfast.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Thanks and I'm still celebrating. Oops what day is it? I forget...


I think its one of those days that end in Y


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I assume “boot” fair doesn’t refer to...
> View attachment 280174
> 
> [emoji6][emoji23]


It could if you wanna give someone the boot...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You have to save the cakes for an easier breakfast.


Nah.. you have to have leftover pizza lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think its one of those days that end in Y


Ok I admit it...It's the day that comes around yearly...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah.. you have to have leftover pizza lol


Yes and tomato juice.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes and tomato juice.


And an aspirin


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I apologize if you already told us this, but what are you doing with the shed?



Putting in a sub-panel to run some outlets for the shed. Been using a heavy duty extension cord for years and now with my compressor and mig welder will be nice to not have to keep changing what is plugged in. Also with my new Leopard I have to plan for the not to far future!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Putting in a sub-panel to run some outlets for the shed. Been using a heavy duty extension cord for years and now with my compressor and mig welder will be nice to not have to keep changing what is plugged in. Also with my new Leopard I have to plan for the not to far future!



Sweet I figured there was a good motive in there!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning monday, i wont be joining you today  ill be staying in my house relaxing far away from you lol


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Who is this *Marc* that Carol speaks of? Is he from the Clan of Sir Typos, or M. Spoken, or Captain of the Can’t Sees?
> 
> 
> G’day all, happy Thursday - tomorrow I leave for the islands of Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Hoping #Dorian moves east quickly, if not....I’m afraid our long weekend of kayak exploring will be iced.
> 
> Same thing happened last year. Hurricane wxr canceled our island trips!
> 
> Good to see & hear that @Ray--Opo is IN THE CLEAR ! HOOOOORA
> 
> Ps - thumb still throbbing but on the mend. Feels worse than it looks.


Oh damn!! A Marc that I know must have been speaking about me as I typed your name.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all. There are very few little beaks left to feed at the rescue as they’ve all been released.
> 
> So today, I got to work with some mammals too. Mostly hedgehogs.
> 
> This hedgehog Mum has 5 healthy hoglets
> View attachment 280051
> 
> 
> And here’s three of them tucking in after I cleaned them out
> View attachment 280052
> 
> 
> I also met this young badger who’s a bit of a picky eater and had made a right mess
> View attachment 280053


Love the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Getting used to being back slowly thanks Carol, but still counting the days until half term already!!!


Whahaha. I do that after every weekend. Waiting for the next weekend!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> And the second day I can add hamburger for Johnny marzetti add garlic bread...munch the leftover salmon patties for breakfast if I want...


You are making me really hungry.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am so in love with them! They have done just perfect. Again, I left them out today. When I came home, I ran down to the lake and didn’t see a peep. So I gave my special little duck call and all six came right out. I’m going to go down in a little and make sure they’ve all came in for the night... I’ll try to snap a pic. Got to get a new one of Chomper too for Carol!!


Yayyyy!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yours probably won't fly away from their mom...YOU... I can't wait to see your pictures of Chomper too. I have orders for bunny pictures too...I'm still looking for an angel around my house and can't seem to find one. They're all up to no durn good.


Oh boy, I was thinking of Arrow. But then he always looked like an angel to me.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That was probably supposed to say Arrow[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So bunny and fish pics please!!!


Yip. it was supposed to. My brain seems to have turned into mush lately!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Will someone collect it for you or do you have to take it the dump for safe disposal?


I will have to find a disposal site to take it to. . . yet another reason to put it off!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280081


Wowwee, Champer has gotten so big. And I just love love how well you have the ducks trained. It was awesome seeing them respond so well to your call. And was that Toretto? Wowwee another one who has just grown so much bigger.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok. But I did find an angel. It's just a doodad though.
> View attachment 280084


I like you doodad Angel too.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Also found a recent picture of Arrow. But I'm still worried about him. I think he might have fin rot. I've been trying to get info but that's hard to do when you don't know what you're watching in the first place.
> View attachment 280085


I thought he was Blue. He seems to be a gorgeous shimmering green.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That was the wrong picture somehow. I'll try again.
> View attachment 280086


There we go. That is the one that I know. He is just as stunning as I remember.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. TodayI had nothing on so I volunteered to take duck to the Swan Sanctuary in west London. It’s an hour’s drive to get there, but it’s closed to the public so it’s a good excuse to get let in and I am nosey! [emoji1]


Good plan.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And as I arrived to collect the mallard, the last of the swallows and house martins were released to find their way to Africa for the winter. Wishing them luck!
> 
> And Carol... if you see a Swallow or a House Martin then maybe I fed it


I will let the know that I know you and that we are friends.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I'm busy as ever  but just checking in to say everything's fine. Daughter seems happy at her new school. I'm hunting government jobs, so I might hear back from them in a few months... or never. Anyway, wish me luck.
> Thinking of everyone on the path of the storm.


Good Luck Lena, I am sure you will get some call backs.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Tortoise weight ins
> 
> Over one year old:
> 
> Selma: 420 grams
> Patty:401 grams
> Marge: 390 grams
> 
> 6 years old:
> Margo: 530 grams
> 
> 
> I’m so chuffed that they have grown this much. I got the yearlings when they were only a few weeks old.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You could have attached a note to the leg of one to see if it reached Carol!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Son announced he’s coming home today. He’s feeling low ... love life difficulties... and wants some home tlc. Daughter has quietly told us she is turning up too. They are very close. She wants to surprise her brother and has baked him a cake. He is rather fond of cake too


oh how sweet is that.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Cathie, hope you are having a lovely day!


Oh No, I forgot. So sorry Cathie. I hope you had an awesome birthday.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!
> View attachment 280168


That is an awesome story.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
Everyone stay safe and take care.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
> Everyone stay safe and take care.


Enjoy!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
> Everyone stay safe and take care.


Have fun and stay safe [emoji846]


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> That is an awesome story.



Wow......you have OTHER friends!!? Of course you do. Great for you n them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back....getting unpacked.

Sunday morning views.. our tent/cabin right at waters edge.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. Time has got away with me.

I went to the gym at silly o’clock this morning and got to the rescue for 9. It turned out I was breaking in a new volunteer on their first day today so progress was slow. 

We were both supposed to finish at 1pm, but there was nobody to relieve us and we hadn’t finished. She had a lift come to get her, but I stayed on and finally left at 4pm... long day cleaning out, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons.


----------



## Ben02

Grandparents were over today, we went to the tort room for a tour and we were flashed by not one tortoise but 2. Luckily, they found it funny.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
> Everyone stay safe and take care.



Good deal! Y’all have a blast and take a few scenery pics for us


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back....getting unpacked.
> 
> Sunday morning views.. our tent/cabin right at waters edge.
> 
> View attachment 280252



And what an entry!!! welcome back


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Time has got away with me.
> 
> I went to the gym at silly o’clock this morning and got to the rescue for 9. It turned out I was breaking in a new volunteer on their first day today so progress was slow.
> 
> We were both supposed to finish at 1pm, but there was nobody to relieve us and we hadn’t finished. She had a lift come to get her, but I stayed on and finally left at 4pm... long day cleaning out, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons.



Your a good person Linda! The new volunteer was lucky to have you for a trainer.


----------



## CarolM

Good luck. I hope it went well.


Blackdog1714 said:


> No lazy Sunday for me. Pulling wire to the shed! This is the worst part of putting power in the shed!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280207
> 
> And remember this guy? He’s still “hanging around” on my back grill area...lol


All the kiddies like living at your place.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
> Everyone stay safe and take care.


Bon Voyage!
Have a wonderful time Ray!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Time has got away with me.
> 
> I went to the gym at silly o’clock this morning and got to the rescue for 9. It turned out I was breaking in a new volunteer on their first day today so progress was slow.
> 
> We were both supposed to finish at 1pm, but there was nobody to relieve us and we hadn’t finished. She had a lift come to get her, but I stayed on and finally left at 4pm... long day cleaning out, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons.


Good job you were able to stay LInda, I'm sure all the patients appreciated your help!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back....getting unpacked.
> 
> Sunday morning views.. our tent/cabin right at waters edge.
> 
> View attachment 280252


Welcome back, it looks beautiful.
Did you manage any kayaking?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
It's a very grey and wet day here today!
Hope it's better where you are.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I wonder if you guys have seen this: “First fossil trails of baby sea turtles found in South Africa”  http://theconversation.com/first-fossil-trails-of-baby-sea-turtles-found-in-south-africa-122434 Could be especially of interest to @Tidgy’s Dad and @Moozillion — for the fossils, and of course, to @carol m — because all the best (and, alas, worst) things are in SA...


Wow. No I had not read that. It is very interesting.
And I must be the best thing in SA that you are referring to and of course everything else is the worst. Except for my family and torts and dogs and cat and our beaches and our mountain and and and and..[emoji6][emoji6]

[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


----------



## Lyn W

Does anyone else keep getting this ad?





It's really annoying me - I really don't want to see someone's voluminous backside every few posts!!
I have reported it to Google as as inappropriate or repetative etc but it is still there!
Guess I'll just have to ignore it.


----------



## CarolM

Thank goodness I am almost done with Monday.


EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280238


----------



## CarolM

Lucky you.


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning monday, i wont be joining you today  ill be staying in my house relaxing far away from you lol


----------



## CarolM

They do say why not put off today what you can put off tomorrow!!


Yvonne G said:


> I will have to find a disposal site to take it to. . . yet another reason to put it off!


----------



## CarolM

You too. And remember if the boat sinks both you and Rose can fit on the door. It has been proven by the myth busters.....true story!!


Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
> Everyone stay safe and take care.


----------



## CarolM

Oohh looks so nice and relaxing.


Maro2Bear said:


> Just back....getting unpacked.
> 
> Sunday morning views.. our tent/cabin right at waters edge.
> 
> View attachment 280252


----------



## CarolM

Oh wow. Well done and staying and finishing. Lucky you were able to.


JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Time has got away with me.
> 
> I went to the gym at silly o’clock this morning and got to the rescue for 9. It turned out I was breaking in a new volunteer on their first day today so progress was slow.
> 
> We were both supposed to finish at 1pm, but there was nobody to relieve us and we hadn’t finished. She had a lift come to get her, but I stayed on and finally left at 4pm... long day cleaning out, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons.


----------



## CarolM

Good on your Grandparents.


Ben02 said:


> Grandparents were over today, we went to the tort room for a tour and we were flashed by not one tortoise but 2. Luckily, they found it funny.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
> Everyone stay safe and take care.



Enjoy! We’re very jealous [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back....getting unpacked.
> 
> Sunday morning views.. our tent/cabin right at waters edge.
> 
> View attachment 280252



Does that even qualify as ‘morning’? [emoji33] (Beautiful, as always!)


----------



## CarolM

We started off overcast but then it got warmer and colder again. So mixed weather signals today.


Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> It's a very grey and wet day here today!
> Hope it's better where you are.


----------



## CarolM

Oops. It looks like some kind of warrior fighting game. So obviously the that must be intended to lure the guys in to play. [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji6]


Lyn W said:


> Does anyone else keep getting this ad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really annoying me - I really don't want to see someone's voluminous backside every few posts!!
> I have reported it to Google as as inappropriate or repetative etc but it is still there!
> Guess I'll just have to ignore it.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Wow. No I had not read that. It is very interesting.
> And I must be the best thing in SA that you are referring to and of course everything else is the worst. Except for my family and torts and dogs and cat and our beaches and our mountain and and and and..[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> [emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]



Yes, you’re part of the best — you got it. And I have another amazing SA friend, offline. Also the best [emoji16][emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone else keep getting this ad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really annoying me - I really don't want to see someone's voluminous backside every few posts!!
> I have reported it to Google as as inappropriate or repetative etc but it is still there!
> Guess I'll just have to ignore it.



You’re responding to it — the advertisers take it as success. And no, I didn’t see it, but I’m still enjoying the last days of the app (no ads!).


----------



## CarolM

[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


Kristoff said:


> Yes, you’re part of the best — you got it. And I have another amazing SA friend, offline. Also the best [emoji16][emoji173]️


[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Does anyone else keep getting this ad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really annoying me - I really don't want to see someone's voluminous backside every few posts!!
> I have reported it to Google as as inappropriate or repetative etc but it is still there!
> Guess I'll just have to ignore it.


Damnit! No i have not hahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I found a cool lil friend in my yard today


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280267
> I found a cool lil friend in my yard today


You forgot how to post pics again Jay! [emoji16]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtle girl 98 said:


> You forgot how to post pics again Jay! [emoji16]


Oh god lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Can anyone else see the pic i posted?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh god lol


Oh I saw it lol [emoji2] cute frog or toad.. it's literally only your pictures that don't come in [emoji38]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gray tree frog.. ive never seen one around here before


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> So yesterday, one of my long-time (18yrs) girlfriends called me up to ask if I had plans tonight. My brother had came Friday to stay for the weekend and I told her as much and that we were just planning on watching football. She says she hasn’t seen me in a while and wants to come over if that’s ok. Of course, it is... So we are sitting here watching one of the games about 5 this evening and I hear my front door open. Here comes my friend with 3 more of my friends. They are all from Arkansas so no short trip for them. She starts unpacking an ice chest of wine & beer and then proceeds to light candles on these amazing carrot cake cupcakes ( my favorite) . I ask, who’s birthday? “Yours” she says... I’m a little confused cause my birthday is in June... but she says she didn’t get to celebrate with me and it was better late than never...LMAO—- that’s a true friend!!!
> View attachment 280168



I’m a little late, but this is an awesome friend!! How fun!!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gray tree frog.. ive never seen one around here before


It's certainly cute. They're not native to there?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280267
> I found a cool lil friend in my yard today



He IS cool! I’ve don’t think I have ever seen a camouflaged tree frog! I wonder if the camouflage is why [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848].....


----------



## Momof4

@Cathie G

I wasn’t here over the weekend. Happy birthday beautiful!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtle girl 98 said:


> It's certainly cute. They're not native to there?


Yes they’re native here but ive never seen one


----------



## Momof4

Hey guys!!

Nothing really going on here. Daughter sprained her ankle really bad and is out of soccer for now. 
My son is driving and it scares the crap out of me! 
He did his first freeway driving over the weekend and it was about 30 miles and 3 different freeways. 
I know I have few more grey hairs!

I made chocolate chip banana bread this morning. 
Can you smell it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> He IS cool! I’ve don’t think I have ever seen a camouflaged tree frog! I wonder if the camouflage is why [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848].....


Haha could be the reason. I just happened to be walking by the tree in my yard and seen him move


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Nothing really going on here. Daughter sprained her ankle really bad and is out of soccer for now.
> My son is driving and it scares the crap out of me!
> He did his first freeway driving over the weekend and it was about 30 miles and 3 different freeways.
> I know I have few more grey hairs!
> 
> I made chocolate chip banana bread this morning.
> Can you smell it?
> View attachment 280270


I wish i found that in my yard lol


----------



## EllieMay

I’m pretty sure that this is Gracie in my dog pen.
For those of you who don’t know, Gracie was an orphan fawn I had rehabbed last year. She was never a captive deer. I bottle fed her for a couple months and she stayed freely until one day she didn’t She was a year old this past May. She’s come back to visit a few times and I can always tell her from the other deer visitors because she comes into the yard while the others hang back in my pasture. She brought friends with her and I spotted them bedded down on my beach area last night. One of the others followed her into the dog yard but stayed by the fence. She came on up and greeted her canine siblings and they knew her As a fawn, she played chase with them. I think dove season has them taking advantage of my safe haven!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes they’re native here but ive never seen one


Oh gotcha [emoji23] they blend in I'm sure. I don't think I would notice one either.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280269
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure that this is Gracie in my dog pen.
> For those of you who don’t know, Gracie was an orphan fawn I had rehabbed last year. She was never a captive deer. I bottle fed her for a couple months and she stayed freely until one day she didn’t She was a year old this past May. She’s come back to visit a few times and I can always tell her from the other deer visitors because she comes into the yard while the others hang back in my pasture. She brought friends with her and I spotted them bedded down on my beach area last night. One of the others followed her into the dog yard but stayed by the fence. She came on up and greeted her canine siblings and they knew her As a fawn, she played chase with them. I think dove season has them taking advantage of my safe haven!


Thats so cool!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280269
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure that this is Gracie in my dog pen.
> For those of you who don’t know, Gracie was an orphan fawn I had rehabbed last year. She was never a captive deer. I bottle fed her for a couple months and she stayed freely until one day she didn’t She was a year old this past May. She’s come back to visit a few times and I can always tell her from the other deer visitors because she comes into the yard while the others hang back in my pasture. She brought friends with her and I spotted them bedded down on my beach area last night. One of the others followed her into the dog yard but stayed by the fence. She came on up and greeted her canine siblings and they knew her As a fawn, she played chase with them. I think dove season has them taking advantage of my safe haven!


Oh my that's an adorable story! I was actually just reading on doing wildlife rehabilitation so I could work with the animals [emoji4] it's something I've always dreamed of doing.


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Nothing really going on here. Daughter sprained her ankle really bad and is out of soccer for now.
> My son is driving and it scares the crap out of me!
> He did his first freeway driving over the weekend and it was about 30 miles and 3 different freeways.
> I know I have few more grey hairs!
> 
> I made chocolate chip banana bread this morning.
> Can you smell it?
> View attachment 280270



Bless your heart, I know what your going through...I’m still a little anxious while my daughter is out but it’s a lot better now than what it started out as I’m sure you’ve taught him well and he will be safe Mom! 

Holy smoke!!! Two of my favorite things combined!!! So did you use a regular banana bread recipe and just add chocolate chips?? Ive got to try this.


----------



## Ben02

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! No i have not hahaha


Same haha


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh my that's an adorable story! I was actually just reading on doing wildlife rehabilitation so I could work with the animals [emoji4] it's something I've always dreamed of doing.



It’s very rewarding but comes with a lot of red tape... emotionally, it’s so easy to get attached. You have to constantly remind your self that your not the best thing for a wild animal.. trying to keep a distance from a baby so that it can remain wild sucks! But then you have some successes like this that reminds you you’ve done the right thing  it’s no money maker and surely time consuming.. when you get your license and permits, your obligated to take all the needy critters and it can be overwhelming. Gracie was my “stopping point” last year.. I almost got too attached to her and I knew better..


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> @Cathie G
> 
> I wasn’t here over the weekend. Happy birthday beautiful!!
> View attachment 280268


I screen shotted that one. Too cute. Thanks. I'll forward that one a zillion times. Cause I'm usually later.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> It’s very rewarding but comes with a lot of red tape... emotionally, it’s so easy to get attached. You have to constantly remind your self that your not the best thing for a wild animal.. trying to keep a distance from a baby so that it can remain wild sucks! But then you have some successes like this that reminds you you’ve done the right thing  it’s no money maker and surely time consuming.. when you get your license and permits, your obligated to take all the needy critters and it can be overwhelming. Gracie was my “stopping point” last year.. I almost got too attached to her and I knew better..


Oh gosh I can imagine how hard it is to stay unattached I think that would be the hardest part.. i honestly didn't think about that. In general I think it would be great to help the animals [emoji4] I would've melted seeing the Fawn come back.. thank you for your insight your story is heartmelting [emoji3526] I plan on volunteering at the Audubon center we have here next spring to start getting involved. [emoji4]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ben02 said:


> Same haha


Wait.. your only 16! Close your eyes hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280269
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure that this is Gracie in my dog pen.
> For those of you who don’t know, Gracie was an orphan fawn I had rehabbed last year. She was never a captive deer. I bottle fed her for a couple months and she stayed freely until one day she didn’t She was a year old this past May. She’s come back to visit a few times and I can always tell her from the other deer visitors because she comes into the yard while the others hang back in my pasture. She brought friends with her and I spotted them bedded down on my beach area last night. One of the others followed her into the dog yard but stayed by the fence. She came on up and greeted her canine siblings and they knew her As a fawn, she played chase with them. I think dove season has them taking advantage of my safe haven!


You got to see evidence of true hehab and that's so beautiful. The only ones that scare me are bucks in (rut?) even if you rehab them yourself.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Putting in a sub-panel to run some outlets for the shed. Been using a heavy duty extension cord for years and now with my compressor and mig welder will be nice to not have to keep changing what is plugged in. Also with my new Leopard I have to plan for the not to far future!


Sounds like a big job with bigger payouts. Best wishes for a smooth uneventful job well done.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning monday, i wont be joining you today  ill be staying in my house relaxing far away from you lol


That's my fun day! Now I'm gonna have to listen to that song again..


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh No, I forgot. So sorry Cathie. I hope you had an awesome birthday.
> View attachment 280239


That's ok and thanks. All this keeps me celebrating every day of the week...hay keep moving like tortoise.


----------



## Ben02

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. your only 16! Close your eyes hahaha


Nah, girls my age barely wear anything anyway


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Nothing really going on here. Daughter sprained her ankle really bad and is out of soccer for now.
> My son is driving and it scares the crap out of me!
> He did his first freeway driving over the weekend and it was about 30 miles and 3 different freeways.
> I know I have few more grey hairs!
> 
> I made chocolate chip banana bread this morning.
> Can you smell it?
> View attachment 280270



Oooooooooooh! Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> They do say why not put off today what you can put off tomorrow!!


Amen...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes they’re native here but ive never seen one


That is so cool. I've never even seen a picture of one. My first thought was that it was a toad.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I thought he was Blue. He seems to be a gorgeous shimmering green.


He is blue and black. Sometimes my smart phone takes pictures of him that are almost like an xray and I can see his fins differently.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That is so cool. I've never even seen a picture of one. My first thought was that it was a toad.


I would of thought it was a toad also till i seen it crawling up the tree and his lil suction cup toes


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, going to be off the grid until Fri. Cruise time!
> Everyone stay safe and take care.


You too and I'll be thinking and praying for a good outcome for the humanitarian efforts also. My friend from North Carolina texted today and she's ok. She also sent belated birthday wishes and actually apologized for not calling. I told her we are friends for life. When we can talk we talk. Her son moved to a city closer to me recently. We will get to see each other personally at some point in time... Friendship for about 40 years. We keep somehow finding each other.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> You’re responding to it — the advertisers take it as success. And no, I didn’t see it, but I’m still enjoying the last days of the app (no ads!).


Maybe it's a fat mermaid...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Maybe it's a fat mermaid...


That mermaid been hitting the rice and beans and is on a strict squatting regimen haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I would of thought it was a toad also till i seen it crawling up the tree and his lil suction cup toes


I won't bore you with my run ins with toads and frogs...but they are a critter I like to watch. I will say I've had a frog aim and land on me with those suction cup toes. There is no mistaking that..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I won't bore you with my run ins with toads and frogs...but they are a critter I like to watch. I will say I've had a frog aim and land on me with those suction cup toes. There is no mistaking that..


Yeah this one jumped from my my arm onto my hat lol now hes happily back up his tree. Probably telling his buddies about what happened.. they’ll never believe him


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Enjoy!


Sorry I'm interjecting into this post but in our state...if you poke holes in a paint can and the paint dries up. It's not considered hazardous anymore. California might be different.


----------



## Kristoff

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Nothing really going on here. Daughter sprained her ankle really bad and is out of soccer for now.
> My son is driving and it scares the crap out of me!
> He did his first freeway driving over the weekend and it was about 30 miles and 3 different freeways.
> I know I have few more grey hairs!
> 
> I made chocolate chip banana bread this morning.
> Can you smell it?
> View attachment 280270



Oh, donut tease me, please! I’m very jealous. [emoji16]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280269
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure that this is Gracie in my dog pen.
> For those of you who don’t know, Gracie was an orphan fawn I had rehabbed last year. She was never a captive deer. I bottle fed her for a couple months and she stayed freely until one day she didn’t She was a year old this past May. She’s come back to visit a few times and I can always tell her from the other deer visitors because she comes into the yard while the others hang back in my pasture. She brought friends with her and I spotted them bedded down on my beach area last night. One of the others followed her into the dog yard but stayed by the fence. She came on up and greeted her canine siblings and they knew her As a fawn, she played chase with them. I think dove season has them taking advantage of my safe haven!



Awww, how cute!


----------



## Kristoff

Good news, roommates! My Charlotte is back!




She strategically chose to be by the kitchen door now, clever girl. (Yeah, not having a pet sucks...)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Good news, roommates! My Charlotte is back!
> 
> View attachment 280278
> 
> 
> She strategically chose to be by the kitchen door now, clever girl. (Yeah, not having a pet sucks...)


Unlike the wool spider (who may exist) looks like charlotte does exist! Congrats lol


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Nah, girls my age barely wear anything anyway



Out of the mouths of babes!!! Lol!!!

Your pretty special Ben and I bet your folks are proud [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That mermaid been hitting the rice and beans and is on a strict squatting regimen haha



LMAO!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good news, roommates! My Charlotte is back!
> 
> View attachment 280278
> 
> 
> She strategically chose to be by the kitchen door now, clever girl. (Yeah, not having a pet sucks...)



Surely you can do better than that [emoji28]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Surely you can do better than that [emoji28]



I will. As soon as we can see a little into the future. [emoji23] For now, I’ll be content with messages on the web. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oops. It looks like some kind of warrior fighting game. So obviously the that must be intended to lure the guys in to play. [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji6]


I think it would certainly distract any warriors from fighting!


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! No i have not hahaha


Happy to share it with you then!!


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280267
> I found a cool lil friend in my yard today


He's lovely - he looks like a toad - or is he a frog?


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Can anyone else see the pic i posted?


Sometimes there's a delay between the post and pics appearing.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> He IS cool! I’ve don’t think I have ever seen a camouflaged tree frog! I wonder if the camouflage is why [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848].....


Probably......
I have a pair of camouflage trousers - but I can never find them.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Nothing really going on here. Daughter sprained her ankle really bad and is out of soccer for now.
> My son is driving and it scares the crap out of me!
> He did his first freeway driving over the weekend and it was about 30 miles and 3 different freeways.
> I know I have few more grey hairs!
> 
> I made chocolate chip banana bread this morning.
> Can you smell it?
> View attachment 280270


Hi Kathy, that looks delicious!
Hope your daughter recovers and is back on the pitch soon.
As for your son driving I suppose all you can do is keep letting his tyres down so that he can't take the car!
Hopefully he is sensible but I understand your worry and wish him years of safe and trouble free driving.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> He's lovely - he looks like a toad - or is he a frog?


Tree frog


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Probably......
> I have a pair of camouflage trousers - but I can never find them.


Maybe your wearing them and dont know it


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280269
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure that this is Gracie in my dog pen.
> For those of you who don’t know, Gracie was an orphan fawn I had rehabbed last year. She was never a captive deer. I bottle fed her for a couple months and she stayed freely until one day she didn’t She was a year old this past May. She’s come back to visit a few times and I can always tell her from the other deer visitors because she comes into the yard while the others hang back in my pasture. She brought friends with her and I spotted them bedded down on my beach area last night. One of the others followed her into the dog yard but stayed by the fence. She came on up and greeted her canine siblings and they knew her As a fawn, she played chase with them. I think dove season has them taking advantage of my safe haven!


 That's lovely I'm sure they never forget when they've been well treated.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sorry I'm interjecting into this post but in our state...if you poke holes in a paint can and the paint dries up. It's not considered hazardous anymore. California might be different.


Trouble is it takes ages to dry up and even when dried it could get washed into the soil with rain.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good news, roommates! My Charlotte is back!
> 
> View attachment 280278
> 
> 
> She strategically chose to be by the kitchen door now, clever girl. (Yeah, not having a pet sucks...)


I have a spider that continually weaves a large web across the door to my garden. I often forget it's there and It usually gets destroyed when I go out but the next day it's there again! His persistence must pay off for him to choose that spot.
When I do remember and duck under it, people must wonder why I bend to come out of my door!


----------



## Lyn W

Blimey look at the time I must get to bed!!
So Nos Da and take care


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Probably......
> I have a pair of camouflage trousers - but I can never find them.



Lmao!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Blimey look at the time I must get to bed!!
> So Nos Da and take care



G’night Lyn!


----------



## Kristoff

Turtle girl 98 said:


> It's certainly cute. They're not native to there?


I'm not sure if you've been given a proper welcome to the CDR, but let me take this opportunity to do it anyway. We’re a bunch of international friends coming together to goof around, chat, and support each other. We were also famously described as “nut jobs” by a moderator (and she's also a roommate, so she would know)... but let’s omit that and get cracking with the introduction.  

You’re very welcome here! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them. Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark, and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. Btw, I'm Lena, as of now -- in Canada.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Kristoff said:


> I'm not sure if you've been given a proper welcome to the CDR, but let me take this opportunity to do it anyway. We’re a bunch of international friends coming together to goof around, chat, and support each other. We were also famously described as “nut jobs” by a moderator (and she's also a roommate, so she would know)... but let’s omit that and get cracking with the introduction.
> 
> You’re very welcome here! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them. Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark, and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. Btw, I'm Lena, as of now -- in Canada.


Awh why thank you for the introduction [emoji4] I see this thread all the time and love the goofiness [emoji3526]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Looking forward to meeting everyone here [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone here [emoji6]



Yes, welcome! I just took your entrance here for granted! Shame on me..... I’m Heather, in east Texas nice ta meetcha !


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! No i have not hahaha


You snooze you lose!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280267
> I found a cool lil friend in my yard today


He is very cute. He looks like he likes to bury himself in the sand?


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Awh why thank you for the introduction [emoji4] I see this thread all the time and love the goofiness [emoji3526]



Hello and welcome. I see Lena has given you an introduction.

I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the south east of England [emoji4]


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Nothing really going on here. Daughter sprained her ankle really bad and is out of soccer for now.
> My son is driving and it scares the crap out of me!
> He did his first freeway driving over the weekend and it was about 30 miles and 3 different freeways.
> I know I have few more grey hairs!
> 
> I made chocolate chip banana bread this morning.
> Can you smell it?
> View attachment 280270


That looks really yummy. I hope the sprain heals quickly and once your son has been driving for a while I am sure you will relax a bit. Nice to not see you Kathy!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280269
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure that this is Gracie in my dog pen.
> For those of you who don’t know, Gracie was an orphan fawn I had rehabbed last year. She was never a captive deer. I bottle fed her for a couple months and she stayed freely until one day she didn’t She was a year old this past May. She’s come back to visit a few times and I can always tell her from the other deer visitors because she comes into the yard while the others hang back in my pasture. She brought friends with her and I spotted them bedded down on my beach area last night. One of the others followed her into the dog yard but stayed by the fence. She came on up and greeted her canine siblings and they knew her As a fawn, she played chase with them. I think dove season has them taking advantage of my safe haven!


You don't need a zoo or animal sanctuary!! YOU already have one.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Out of the mouths of babes!!! Lol!!!
> 
> Your pretty special Ben and I bet your folks are proud [emoji23]


They have told me before that I can be a bit too honest lol


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You too and I'll be thinking and praying for a good outcome for the humanitarian efforts also. My friend from North Carolina texted today and she's ok. She also sent belated birthday wishes and actually apologized for not calling. I told her we are friends for life. When we can talk we talk. Her son moved to a city closer to me recently. We will get to see each other personally at some point in time... Friendship for about 40 years. We keep somehow finding each other.


That is such a sweet story.


----------



## Bébert81

Too much things to read here!
Everything fine?
Here lot of work is coming...


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Oh, donut tease me, please! I’m very jealous. [emoji16]


Speaking of donuts a Crispy Cream just opened up here in Cape Town and apparently the queue is insane. I just went on a healthy eating plan, so maybe by the time I can maybe try one, the queue won't be so long anymore..


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good news, roommates! My Charlotte is back!
> 
> View attachment 280278
> 
> 
> She strategically chose to be by the kitchen door now, clever girl. (Yeah, not having a pet sucks...)


Well you have one now. Just remember to throw her a fly every now and then.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I think it would certainly distract any warriors from fighting!


Hee Hee Hee. mmmmm Woman power!!


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone here [emoji6]


Welcome to the COLD DARK ROOMS - WHaaaahaaaahaaa (That is meant to sound ominous) 
I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa. And what ever you do, don't let the leprechaun , meerkats and ghost shrimp reel you in on their nonsense and shenanigans! You will regret it and most definitly do not lend any money to the Leprechaun, you will never see it again.


----------



## CarolM

AANNNDDDD all caught up again.
Have a happy Tuesday everyone. Until later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tree frog



For sure a tree frog, very cool, but I’m surprised that you havent seen them up your way before. We have a lot of the exact same type here, often up in our rain gutters! At night a few will hang out by the front n back porch lights catching bugs. 

They are well camouflaged, hiding in plain view.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew.....lots to read and catch up! I go off line for a few days and you all are eating spiders and donuts and frogs and ducks and roasting new members!

The weather for our long weekend kayaking on Maryland’s Eastern Shore turned out perfect. Hurricane Dorian really whipped up the winds on Friday that caused us to cancel our evening paddle, but Saturday and Sunday were gorgeous! So, we lucked out.

On Sunday we loaded 35 kayaks onto two ferry boats and paddled in and about Smith Island where we paddled down to once again visit the Pelican rookery.

Some pelicans to start your Tuesday


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew.....lots to read and catch up! I go off line for a few days and you all are eating spiders and donuts and frogs and ducks and roasting new members!
> 
> The weather for our long weekend kayaking on Maryland’s Eastern Shore turned out perfect. Hurricane Dorian really whipped up the winds on Friday that caused us to cancel our evening paddle, but Saturday and Sunday were gorgeous! So, we lucked out.
> 
> On Sunday we loaded 35 kayaks onto two ferry boats and paddled in and about Smith Island where we paddled down to once again visit the Pelican rookery.
> 
> Some pelicans to start your Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 280299
> View attachment 280300



I’m glad the weather played nice for you. 
That’s a very large group of kayaks! Wow [emoji44]


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Sorry I'm interjecting into this post but in our state...if you poke holes in a paint can and the paint dries up. It's not considered hazardous anymore. California might be different.


That's a good tip, thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone here [emoji6]


Welcome! I'm Yvonne from California.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Too much things to read here!
> Everything fine?
> Here lot of work is coming...


Yes, you have to keep up with it several times a day. . . but getting to know us is well worth the effort!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of those tree frogs, this morning I found one napping on our front porch on the wicker chair. Moved it to the fountain for a drink..
They also seem to adapt their coloration for their surroundings...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> Yes, welcome! I just took your entrance here for granted! Shame on me..... I’m Heather, in east Texas nice ta meetcha !


Hi Heather [emoji4] nice to meetya [emoji3526]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

CarolM said:


> Welcome to the COLD DARK ROOMS - WHaaaahaaaahaaa (That is meant to sound ominous)
> I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa. And what ever you do, don't let the leprechaun , meerkats and ghost shrimp reel you in on their nonsense and shenanigans! You will regret it and most definitly do not lend any money to the Leprechaun, you will never see it again.


Hello Carol [emoji3526] nice to meet you and yes I read it in my head very ominously[emoji6]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> Welcome! I'm Yvonne from California.


Hello Yvonne [emoji3526][emoji112]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome. I see Lena has given you an introduction.
> 
> I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the south east of England [emoji4]


Hello Linda [emoji112][emoji4] oooh England [emoji3526] I have always wanted to go to England


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm all caught up in CDR, all my moderator duties have been performed, Birthdays have been 'wished', and all new posts read and replied to. Guess I'll have to quit making excuses for not going outside, and get going.


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello Linda [emoji112][emoji4] oooh England [emoji3526] I have always wanted to go to England



We post ‘postcards’ of places we go in the CDR. It’s a good way of touring the world free of charge


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Too much things to read here!
> Everything fine?
> Here lot of work is coming...


You've entered our realm on the tail end of another new joiner, and I'm afraid your welcome may have gotten lost in the shuffle. Here's what Kristoff posted to that other new member. It applies to you to:

"You’re very welcome here! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them. Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark, and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. Btw, I'm Lena, as of now -- in Canada."

This is a great place to familiarize ourselves with other cultures and to see pictures (post cards) of other countries as our member travel around. Please feel free to join in the fun and share with us.


----------



## Lyn W

Bébert81 said:


> Too much things to read here!
> Everything fine?
> Here lot of work is coming...


How was your trip?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> We post ‘postcards’ of places we go in the CDR. It’s a good way of touring the world free of charge


Oh how cool! Can't wait to follow along and see everything everyone posts [emoji3526] thank you all for the hearty welcome! Happy to join CDR [emoji3526]


----------



## Lyn W

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh how cool! Can't wait to follow along and see everything everyone posts [emoji3526] thank you all for the hearty welcome! Happy to join CDR [emoji3526]


The more the merrier!
Hi, I'm Lyn from Wales in the UK.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’m glad the weather played nice for you.
> That’s a very large group of kayaks! Wow



Here’s part of our gaggle. We were at our final takeout waiting for everyone to gsther up for a group photo..


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Lyn W said:


> The more the merrier!
> Hi, I'm Lyn from Wales in the UK.


Hello Lyn! Wales must be a beautiful place as well!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here we are on Sunday morning lining up to get loaded onto the two ferries for our hour ride out to Smith Island for a day of kayak exploring.


----------



## Lyn W

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello Lyn! Wales must be a beautiful place as well!


It certainly is, with its mountains, valleys and coastline, although as with every country it also has its not so pretty industrial areas as well.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Lyn W said:


> It certainly is, with its mountains, valleys and coastline, although as with every country it also has its not so pretty industrial areas as well.


I suppose you're right, every country has it beautiful scenery and their ugly industrial portion.. I've always thought of Wales as a beautiful land lol I've never had the pleasure of visiting.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Here we are on Sunday morning lining up to get loaded onto the two ferries for our hour ride out to Smith Island for a day of kayak exploring.
> 
> 
> View attachment 280330


Oh that must've been so fun!


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh how cool! Can't wait to follow along and see everything everyone posts [emoji3526] thank you all for the hearty welcome! Happy to join CDR [emoji3526]


Hello, I'm Cathie from Ohio. I thought you had been here before and just couldn't resist us and had to come back...so welcome!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> Hello, I'm Cathie from Ohio. I thought you had been here before and just couldn't resist us and had to come back...so welcome!


Hello Cathie yes I've creeped around the CDR before and couldn't resist to come back and join [emoji3526]


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello Cathie yes I've creeped around the CDR before and couldn't resist to come back and join [emoji3526]


That's too funny...but they are irresistible.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Too much things to read here!
> Everything fine?
> Here lot of work is coming...


Welcome to you also. I think I read some of your posts and you speak French. I enjoy the way different cultures communicate with each other. My brother is totally deaf but we find a way to talk.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> You've entered our realm on the tail end of another new joiner, and I'm afraid your welcome may have gotten lost in the shuffle. Here's what Kristoff posted to that other new member. It applies to you to:
> 
> "You’re very welcome here! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them. Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark, and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. Btw, I'm Lena, as of now -- in Canada."
> 
> This is a great place to familiarize ourselves with other cultures and to see pictures (post cards) of other countries as our member travel around. Please feel free to join in the fun and share with us.


Hello friends. Was there someone calling my name ? Good evening @Yvonne G


----------



## Bee62

@Moozillion 

My dear Bea. I think you mentioned that you like the song "You raise me up" from Josh Groban.
Please listen to my version that I sung for you. I am thinking of you, hoping you are fine. The actual calender sheet of the tortoise calender reminds me of you and Jaques. RIP little mud turtle soul.
Here is "You raise me up" for you Bea.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Trouble is it takes ages to dry up and even when dried it could get washed into the soil with rain.


Yes I've wondered about that too. I'm allowed by Ohio law to do that...and I've hammered nail holes in the lids of many old paint cans that were already here. They are still sitting here. I think California is more environmentally conscious though so...many times I base a decision I make on their laws not Ohio's. The chemicals are a whole different story. It's crazy that this planet keeps producing things that probably can't be thrown away. Even some of the newer lightbulbs if broken in your home could be hazardous...


----------



## Bee62

Good evening friends. Summer is gone in Germany and fading slowly into autumn. Days are still sunny but nights are cold. 6,2 C means 43,52 F. That`s really cold.... Brrrrrrrr...
Tomorrow I will get fire wood for the next winter and oil for the central heating is ordered and will be delivered soon.
Where have all the days are gone ? All the weeks and months ? Time is running so fast. Too fast....
But when its cold and rainy outside I have more times to stay in the Cold Dark Room when you all still want me.  A "lost" roommate will come home like a stray dog.
I will be happy to come home.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> My dear Bea. I think you mentioned that you like the song "You raise me up" from Josh Groban.
> Please listen to my version that I sung for you. I am thinking of you, hoping you are fine. The actual calender sheet of the tortoise calender reminds me of you and Jaques. RIP little mud turtle soul.
> Here is "You raise me up" for you Bea.


Oh, Bee, BEE!!!!! That was so beautiful!!! It brought tears of joy to my eyes!!!
I especially needed to hear that lately- I have been very sick off and on since early June. My new problem is an uncommon type of asthma that is very difficult to control. I had so much trouble trying to breathe that I had to stay a day in the hospital; they've made lots of medication changes etc. i can breathe ok if I don't do a lot, but talking causes coughing and shortness of breath. I know this is very new, and my doctors will get it under control soon, but l get very down sometimes. 
And I was very down today, but your WONDERFUL voice and your amazing voice control and expression in this song really did lift me up!!

Thank you, my friend- THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! 
(i will be listening to you sing this several more times!!!! What a truly beautiful voice!!!...But I think it just matches your beautiful HEART!!!  )


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of those tree frogs, this morning I found one napping on our front porch on the wicker chair. Moved it to the fountain for a drink..
> They also seem to adapt their coloration for their surroundings...
> 
> View attachment 280303
> View attachment 280304


Maybe the good Lord dressed them up in the perfect camouflage to protect them from predators.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good news, roommates! My Charlotte is back!
> 
> View attachment 280278
> 
> 
> She strategically chose to be by the kitchen door now, clever girl. (Yeah, not having a pet sucks...)


Pretty soon you'll have a rescue and rehab center and no flies...they even build their own habitat. Just kidding...I don't kill them either if they don't bug me I won't bug them.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I will. As soon as we can see a little into the future. [emoji23] For now, I’ll be content with messages on the web. [emoji23][emoji23]


Well...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Speaking of donuts a Crispy Cream just opened up here in Cape Town and apparently the queue is insane. I just went on a healthy eating plan, so maybe by the time I can maybe try one, the queue won't be so long anymore..


If they have a good cherry cheese Danish I'll be over.!!! I can't find one anywhere here. Even Panera Bread and Tim Hortens stopped selling the good ones. If I'm hungry for a donut I want it sinfully delicious!


----------



## Bébert81

Welcome Turtle girl 98, I'm Adrien from France!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Bébert81

Lyn W said:


> How was your trip?


Very nice as you can see!


----------



## Bébert81

Yvonne G said:


> You've entered our realm on the tail end of another new joiner, and I'm afraid your welcome may have gotten lost in the shuffle. Here's what Kristoff posted to that other new member. It applies to you to:
> 
> "You’re very welcome here! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them. Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark, and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. Btw, I'm Lena, as of now -- in Canada."
> 
> This is a great place to familiarize ourselves with other cultures and to see pictures (post cards) of other countries as our member travel around. Please feel free to join in the fun and share with us.


Yep I read that and I loved it, that's why I started to post here!


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> Welcome to you also. I think I read some of your posts and you speak French. I enjoy the way different cultures communicate with each other. My brother is totally deaf but we find a way to talk.


Hi Cathie! Thx
I speak french, english & spanish so I think we can find a way to discuss! 
Tortoise/Turtle langage is universal.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You've entered our realm on the tail end of another new joiner, and I'm afraid your welcome may have gotten lost in the shuffle. Here's what Kristoff posted to that other new member. It applies to you to:
> 
> "You’re very welcome here! Grab an armadillo to sit on. One-Legged Pirate should be over shortly with a beverage of your choice. Unless he’s working overtime in our bar, The Drunken Penguin. Speaking of penguins, we have two — Silly and Willy. Be nice to them, because @Bee62 can be very protective of them. Don’t worry if you run into the Snow Leopard — she only eats carrots. The only scary thing around here is the Wool Spider (if she exists). But do try not to step on a hedgehog in the dark, and prod the jellyfish if you need more light. Btw, I'm Lena, as of now -- in Canada."
> 
> This is a great place to familiarize ourselves with other cultures and to see pictures (post cards) of other countries as our member travel around. Please feel free to join in the fun and share with us.



Adrien has been around since I was on holiday in France.... aaaages!


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> @Moozillion
> 
> My dear Bea. I think you mentioned that you like the song "You raise me up" from Josh Groban.
> Please listen to my version that I sung for you. I am thinking of you, hoping you are fine. The actual calender sheet of the tortoise calender reminds me of you and Jaques. RIP little mud turtle soul.
> Here is "You raise me up" for you Bea.



Wow! I love that Sabine  [emoji177]


----------



## JoesMum

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Bee, BEE!!!!! That was so beautiful!!! It brought tears of joy to my eyes!!!
> I especially needed to hear that lately- I have been very sick off and on since early June. My new problem is an uncommon type of asthma that is very difficult to control. I had so much trouble trying to breathe that I had to stay a day in the hospital; they've made lots of medication changes etc. i can breathe ok if I don't do a lot, but talking causes coughing and shortness of breath. I know this is very new, and my doctors will get it under control soon, but l get very down sometimes.
> And I was very down today, but your WONDERFUL voice and your amazing voice control and expression in this song really did lift me up!!
> 
> Thank you, my friend- THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!
> (i will be listening to you sing this several more times!!!! What a truly beautiful voice!!!...But I think it just matches your beautiful HEART!!!  )



Sorry to hear you’ve been unwell Bea. Electronic hugs and a mug of restorative English tea from over the Atlantic. (We Brits swear by tea to solve pretty much any problem [emoji6])


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. It’s Wednesday already. The weather is gloomy, we have what’s left of hurricane Dorian passing over the UK, but at least it isn’t too cold.

I am in the rescue this afternoon, but this morning I have to chores to catch up on. Not see you later


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Adrien has been around since I was on holiday in France.... aaaages!


You need to go here again! 
Too many turtles places to visit!


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> You need to go here again!
> Too many turtles places to visit!



Well we have trips planned for December, June and August... We live very close to the Channel Tunnel, France is closer than most of the UK, so pop over frequently for a cheese and wine fix [emoji1]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Wednesday all! Good news, the fruit on our Persimmon tree is in the final stages of ripening. The fruit is now quickly changing from yellowish to wonderful glossy reddish/orange orbs. And tasty! Last year we had too much rain that caused all the fruit to drop. This year, the deer decided to rip a branch or two off. We are still in a drought, but some fruit has survived.

We’re planning a short kayaking trip for next werk on the shores of a creek that feeds the Chesapeake Bay. The cool thing is that if we are lucky, we just might find some shark teeth fossils. For some reason this area is full of fossil. 

Heres a pix of one found by my friend earlier this week.


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Well we have trips planned for December, June and August... We live very close to the Channel Tunnel, France is closer than most of the UK, so pop over frequently for a cheese and wine fix [emoji1]


Take care of Brexit!


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Oh, Bee, BEE!!!!! That was so beautiful!!! It brought tears of joy to my eyes!!!
> I especially needed to hear that lately- I have been very sick off and on since early June. My new problem is an uncommon type of asthma that is very difficult to control. I had so much trouble trying to breathe that I had to stay a day in the hospital; they've made lots of medication changes etc. i can breathe ok if I don't do a lot, but talking causes coughing and shortness of breath. I know this is very new, and my doctors will get it under control soon, but l get very down sometimes.
> And I was very down today, but your WONDERFUL voice and your amazing voice control and expression in this song really did lift me up!!
> 
> Thank you, my friend- THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!
> (i will be listening to you sing this several more times!!!! What a truly beautiful voice!!!...But I think it just matches your beautiful HEART!!!  )


My dear Bea, I am so sorry to hear that you are not well. I hope your doctor can help you soon. I only can imagine that it is very hard when you cannot breathe as much as needed. All best wishes, electronic hugs and good vibrations I am sending to you.
Was it coincidence that I thought of you and what song you like ? But no matter, I am happy to make you happy. That`s what counts.
Get well soon.

Sabine


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Wow! I love that Sabine  [emoji177]


THANK YOU, Linda.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear you’ve been unwell Bea. Electronic hugs and a mug of restorative English tea from over the Atlantic. (We Brits swear by tea to solve pretty much any problem [emoji6])



Thank you, JoesMum!!! (Sip, sip...) ahh! That is lovely! Thanks! [emoji16]


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> My dear Bea, I am so sorry to hear that you are not well. I hope your doctor can help you soon. I only can imagine that it is very hard when you cannot breathe as much as needed. All best wishes, electronic hugs and good vibrations I am sending to you.
> Was it coincidence that I thought of you and what song you like ? But no matter, I am happy to make you happy. That`s what counts.
> Get well soon.
> 
> Sabine



Maybe it was coincidence, but maybe not! [emoji173]️


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Yes I've wondered about that too. I'm allowed by Ohio law to do that...and I've hammered nail holes in the lids of many old paint cans that were already here. They are still sitting here. I think California is more environmentally conscious though so...many times I base a decision I make on their laws not Ohio's. The chemicals are a whole different story. It's crazy that this planet keeps producing things that probably can't be thrown away. Even some of the newer lightbulbs if broken in your home could be hazardous...


Well as a former Ohio resident I think be a little envornmentally concious is not a bad thing since I do remember the Cuyahoga River catching fire- A RIVER caught fire HMMM. Fortunately in Richmond or Public Works does do a few thing right and a hazardous chemical reclamation site is IT! Even oils and differential fluids


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday all! Good news, the fruit on our Persimmon tree is in the final stages of ripening. The fruit is now quickly changing from yellowish to wonderful glossy reddish/orange orbs. And tasty! Last year we had too much rain that caused all the fruit to drop. This year, the deer decided to rip a branch or two off. We are still in a drought, but some fruit has survived.
> 
> We’re planning a short kayaking trip for next werk on the shores of a creek that feeds the Chesapeake Bay. The cool thing is that if we are lucky, we just might find some shark teeth fossils. For some reason this area is full of fossil.
> 
> Heres a pix of one found by my friend earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 280352




Heres a pix of four of the ripened Persimmon


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Good evening friends. Summer is gone in Germany and fading slowly into autumn. Days are still sunny but nights are cold. 6,2 C means 43,52 F. That`s really cold.... Brrrrrrrr...
> Tomorrow I will get fire wood for the next winter and oil for the central heating is ordered and will be delivered soon.
> Where have all the days are gone ? All the weeks and months ? Time is running so fast. Too fast....
> But when its cold and rainy outside I have more times to stay in the Cold Dark Room when you all still want me.  A "lost" roommate will come home like a stray dog.
> I will be happy to come home.


The weather is turning cold here too. This a.m. when I took Misty out for her constitutional I had to wear my bathrobe!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Bébert81 said:


> Welcome Turtle girl 98, I'm Adrien from France!
> Nice to meet you!


Nice to meet you Adrien [emoji3526] wow everyone is from all over the world [emoji3526] that's cool


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Good morning everyone if the CDR, here in Minnesota it is has been getting very cold as well.. I believe it's 52 out right now.. Mr. Elvis doesn't like the cold either as he's burried himself in the dirt since the colder weather came. My son has been potty trained since this summer and he does not I repeat does not want to wear his clothes.. he's crazy [emoji16] hope everyone here has a wonderful day and stays warm!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still hot here in Maryland...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Still hot here in Maryland...
> 
> View attachment 280357


Holy crow I'm coming to visit!


----------



## Ben02

Very fun day today. I got peed on by Honey the sugar glider and held a Mexican red knee tarantula.

Here’s a pic of the two Hornbills I was working with, they are surprisingly clean when it comes to their night time/rainy day enclosure you can see here.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Still hot here in Maryland...
> 
> View attachment 280357


Same here in Cincinnati. I have plans to finish up Ghost's outdoor enclosure this week. At least the humidity is somewhat bearable. Maybe I'll actually get some work done.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ben02 said:


> Very fun day today. I got peed on by Honey the sugar glider and held a Mexican red knee tarantula.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the two Hornbills I was working with, they are surprisingly clean when it comes to their night time/rainy day enclosure you can see here.
> 
> View attachment 280366


Omg those are so cool looking! What is a sugar glider? I've heard the term but can't put a picture to it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot here, but cold temps are soon to come.... sad, but true. I’m now thinking about a new indoor nightbox for our Sully for the Winter. The “outdoor night box” is far too cumbersome to relocate. I’m going to build a new indoor box for the dark gloomy wintry months. I’ll probably re-use the Kane heat mat and thermostat in the new one....maybe get a new radiant heat panel.

@Ray--Opo and @Pastel Tortie .are so lucky - no freezing temps, no sleet, no snow, no frost. No worries! (Ok, hurricanes)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Omg those are so cool looking! What is a sugar glider? I've heard the term but can't put a picture to it



The *sugar glider* (Petaurus breviceps) is a small, omnivorous, arboreal, and nocturnal gliding possum belonging to the marsupial infraclass. The common name refers to its preference for sugary foods like sap and nectar and its ability to glide through the air, much like a flying squirrel.[11] They have very similar habits and appearance to the flying squirrel, despite not being closely related—an example of convergent evolution.[12] The scientific name, Petaurus breviceps, translates from Latin as "short-headed rope-dancer", a reference to their canopyacrobatics.[13]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> The *sugar glider* (Petaurus breviceps) is a small, omnivorous, arboreal, and nocturnal gliding possum belonging to the marsupial infraclass. The common name refers to its preference for sugary foods like sap and nectar and its ability to glide through the air, much like a flying squirrel.[11] They have very similar habits and appearance to the flying squirrel, despite not being closely related—an example of convergent evolution.[12] The scientific name, Petaurus breviceps, translates from Latin as "short-headed rope-dancer", a reference to their canopyacrobatics.[13]
> 
> View attachment 280367


Oh thank you! And wow it's cute [emoji7] can you have them as pets? Just curious how they're attitudes are. Are they shy?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> The weather is turning cold here too. This a.m. when I took Misty out for her constitutional I had to wear my bathrobe!


HAHAHA--- WXrisk said if you are waiting for Fall then wait till October!!! Summer will never end


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh thank you! And wow it's cute [emoji7] can you have them as pets? Just curious how they're attitudes are. Are they shy?



You certainly can! They are bonding animals and if you get one fresh out of the pouch and train it with a bonding pouch it will do amazing things with you. If you don’t have that kind of time, get a few so they can bond with each other. They are very playful and full of antics. If they are angry or irritated at you they let you know by crabbing. This is a blown up stance with a lot of chatter and growling. They also put off a musky odor so you have to be diligent in washing their cage bedding. They need lots of caves, tunnels and climbing accessories..


----------



## Ben02

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh thank you! And wow it's cute [emoji7] can you have them as pets? Just curious how they're attitudes are. Are they shy?


They can be shy however they do nip. I’m sure you can own one aslong as you have a large enough enclosure.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> You certainly can! They are bonding animals and if you get one fresh out of the pouch and train it with a bonding pouch it will do amazing things with you. If you don’t have that kind of time, get a few so they can bond with each other. They are very playful and full of antics. If they are angry or irritated at you they let you know by crabbing. This is a blown up stance with a lot of chatter and growling. They also put off a musky odor so you have to be diligent in washing their cage bedding. They need lots of caves, tunnels and climbing accessories..


They sure are cute I just did an internet search. I think it would be a fascinating animal to have around [emoji3526] they do good in groups to? Wow that's cool as well. I might look into getting one someday. Thank you for the info EllieMay! They sure are cute little fellas


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ben02 said:


> They can be shy however they do nip. I’m sure you can own one aslong as you have a large enough enclosure.


They look like shy critters. And yes definitely a big enclosure for one of them [emoji3526]


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well as a former Ohio resident I think be a little envornmentally concious is not a bad thing since I do remember the Cuyahoga River catching fire- A RIVER caught fire HMMM. Fortunately in Richmond or Public Works does do a few thing right and a hazardous chemical reclamation site is IT! Even oils and differential fluids


Maybe I could have stated it differently. Sorry. I was born and raised in Ohio. The citizens are environmentally conscious but it sometimes takes time for laws to catch up. That can be good or bad. I really wouldn't want to live anywhere else. The thing that stopped me from declawing our Dilly was a ban on that in San Francisco. When I heard that on the news I started asking questions to my vet. Also several friends that had their cats declawed. Since I have amputees in my family I know what phantom pain can be like. Dilly was spared declawing because I heard that news story within a few days of doing that to him. I honestly didn't know that declawing is amputation of the ends of their toes. Right now I'd like to find out why around 500 additives have been banned in the UK that are still in our everyday products. Over the years I've seen California act earlier on some issues. Also each state has different laws in our country and even cities within that state. But we're still US. Thank God.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Hi Cathie! Thx
> I speak french, english & spanish so I think we can find a way to discuss!
> Tortoise/Turtle langage is universal.


Amen...I especially love spanish and tease my Hispanic friends about how many syllables it takes for them to speak one word...but I love it


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Good morning everyone if the CDR, here in Minnesota it is has been getting very cold as well.. I believe it's 52 out right now.. Mr. Elvis doesn't like the cold either as he's burried himself in the dirt since the colder weather came. My son has been potty trained since this summer and he does not I repeat does not want to wear his clothes.. he's crazy [emoji16] hope everyone here has a wonderful day and stays warm!


He's probably found a less time involved way of making sure his clothes stay clean.


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Take care of Brexit!



* Sigh * Needless to say we voted against Brexit. And the delays at the ports will affect Kent, the county where I live, badly  All road traffic from Europe comes through Kent.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Very fun day today. I got peed on by Honey the sugar glider and held a Mexican red knee tarantula.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the two Hornbills I was working with, they are surprisingly clean when it comes to their night time/rainy day enclosure you can see here.
> 
> View attachment 280366



I think you’re in heaven [emoji4]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> He's probably found a less time involved way of making sure his clothes stay clean.


Yes he definitely keeps them clean [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. 

We had a busy day. We admitted a Mallard duck and a hedgehog that will soon be released; not much wrong with either.

I spent my day cleaning out birds and intermittently feeding a house martin. 

This green woodpecker came in yesterday after flying into a window. It was a reluctant eater. However, minutes after this photo it decided it liked the food we use for swifts so things are looking up for it


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Yes he definitely keeps them clean [emoji23]


The only reason I know is because my little son tried to pull that crap on me. He was sneaking his daytime clothes on underneath his PJ's. When I asked him why he said, "So in the morning all I have to do is get undressed."


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> The only reason I know is because my little son tried to pull that crap on me. He was sneaking his daytime clothes on underneath his PJ's. When I asked him why he said, "So in the morning all I have to do is get undressed."


Omgoodness lol. That was very thought our answer he gave you lol. My son is 3 so I'm expecting him to say and do things like that soon. So far he just won't wear clothes.. my daughter just started walking a few months ago and is now in this stage where she wants to take her diapers off and run like her brother.. [emoji1]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> We had a busy day. We admitted a Mallard duck and a hedgehog that will soon be released; not much wrong with either.
> 
> I spent my day cleaning out birds and intermittently feeding a house martin.
> 
> This green woodpecker came in yesterday after flying into a window. It was a reluctant eater. However, minutes after this photo it decided it liked the food we use for swifts so things are looking up for it
> View attachment 280373


I love that. What does your rescue use for swifts? I think they're really good at what they're doing. Sounds like a quick recovery is in the making after the impact. Yeah!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Omgoodness lol. That was very thought our answer he gave you lol. My son is 3 so I'm expecting him to say and do things like that soon. So far he just won't wear clothes.. my daughter just started walking a few months ago and is now in this stage where she wants to take her diapers off and run like her brother.. [emoji1]


My only question is how do you not let them see you laughing...........


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> My only question is how do you not let them see you laughing...........


Oh yes I have an issue with that. I have to turn around and chuckle. Kids do some funny things ! Sometimes it's so hard not to bust out laughing [emoji38]


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh yes I have an issue with that. I have to turn around and chuckle. Kids do some funny things ! Sometimes it's so hard not to bust out laughing [emoji38]


Don't worry because when the weather turns cold they'll figure it out.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> Don't worry because when the weather turns cold they'll figure it out.


Oh yes I'm sure they'll want their clothes on when its cold, you're right [emoji3526] how many children do you have Cathie?


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> I think you’re in heaven [emoji4]


I truly am


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> The only reason I know is because my little son tried to pull that crap on me. He was sneaking his daytime clothes on underneath his PJ's. When I asked him why he said, "So in the morning all I have to do is get undressed."



[emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I love that. What does your rescue use for swifts? I think they're really good at what they're doing. Sounds like a quick recovery is in the making after the impact. Yeah!!!



It’s an insecty high protein mush that we roll into small balls. He seems to prefer it to the “mince” that we usually use for woodpeckers. He wasn’t keen on waxworms or mealworms either


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day!!


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh yes I'm sure they'll want their clothes on when its cold, you're right [emoji3526] how many children do you have Cathie?


I have 2 sons that are now 41 and 39. I'm still laughing about their silly monkey games when they were little. Now I have grandchildren and about to have great grandchildren. So the beat goes on. It's nice.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> I have 2 sons that are now 41 and 39. I'm still laughing about their silly monkey games when they were little. Now I have grandchildren and about to have great grandchildren. So the beat goes on. It's nice.


Oh that is so sweet [emoji3526] you must've put up with tons of nonsense with 2 boys.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s an insecty high protein mush that we roll into small balls. He seems to prefer it to the “mince” that we usually use for woodpeckers. He wasn’t keen on waxworms or mealworms either


I hope our country has found that recipe for our chimney swifts. It sounds like something that would really work to help them. Maybe they have.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh that is so sweet [emoji3526] you must've put up with tons of nonsense with 2 boys.


It was fun. I wish I had enjoyed it even more...but I guess that's what grandchildren are for.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> The only reason I know is because my little son tried to pull that crap on me. He was sneaking his daytime clothes on underneath his PJ's. When I asked him why he said, "So in the morning all I have to do is get undressed."


Hey.... I still do that now


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Hey.... I still do that now


I knew guys thought like that. I have 4 younger brothers. I just wanted to hear my 5 year old son's take on life...you gotta love em.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh that is so sweet [emoji3526] you must've put up with tons of nonsense with 2 boys.


I can't say I didn't start getting grey hair then...danged little leprechauns changed it to silver hair instead of money.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day!!


You too.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> It was fun. I wish I had enjoyed it even more...but I guess that's what grandchildren are for.


Im sure you had loads of fun [emoji3526] grandchildren keep you young! And on your toes [emoji6] lol


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> Amen...I especially love spanish and tease my Hispanic friends about how many syllables it takes for them to speak one word...but I love it


An advantage to live close to the spanish border and want to Spain for parties when I was younger... 
I was fluent but I forgot it due to English learning in school, now I am able to speak it slowly 'cause I need to found my words!


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> * Sigh * Needless to say we voted against Brexit. And the delays at the ports will affect Kent, the county where I live, badly  All road traffic from Europe comes through Kent.


We spoke of that very often with my UK colleagues living in France and in UK. What a complicated subject...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Hello CDR roommates [emoji4] I hope you all have a great day and stay warm and safe! It is downright cold here. All of us got a cold now too.. kids are fully dressed today and cuddling under blankets.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot and baking here...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot and baking here...
> 
> View attachment 280408


Psh I am coming to visit! 53 degrees and raining, no sun either.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday crazies!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday crazies!


We're the crazy ones ? [emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Must be why i feel normal in here haha


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Must be why i feel normal in here haha


Yes you fit in perfectly Jay! [emoji12]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Shhh.. before i get the leprechaun after you


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shhh.. before i get the leprechaun after you


[emoji12]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Can you see this emoji?


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello CDR roommates [emoji4] I hope you all have a great day and stay warm and safe! It is downright cold here. All of us got a cold now too.. kids are fully dressed today and cuddling under blankets.



Oh no! I hope you all feel better soon . It’s the worst when your kids are sick but a cuddle day always helps!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot and baking here...
> 
> View attachment 280408



Same here!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday crazies!



Happy Thursday back!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Happy Thursday back!


How are those duckies??


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Can you see this emoji?


No I don't see it..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtle girl 98 said:


> No I don't see it..


Damnit!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> Oh no! I hope you all feel better soon . It’s the worst when your kids are sick but a cuddle day always helps!


Oh thank you! Yes definitely needed the cuddle day lol. I'm sure we will have chicken noodle soup for dinner and will feel better tomorrow. One can hope at least!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Smh


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How are those duckies??



They are growing so fast!!! They are just now three weeks old and they are starting to loose the fuzz and get some feathers.. I’m also starting to hear a few quacks instead of peeps. I’m actually still really surprised that all six have made it... they stick together... when you teach your son the difference between the duck & fish, your allowed to bring him over to play [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> They are growing so fast!!! They are just now three weeks old and they are starting to loose the fuzz and get some feathers.. I’m also starting to hear a few quacks instead of peeps. I’m actually still really surprised that all six have made it... they stick together... when you teach your son the difference between the duck & fish, your allowed to bring him over to play [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Lmfao!! Dont turn your back on that lil sh.t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Could of been worse.. he hasnt caught the neighbors dog yet


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lmfao!! Dont turn your back on that lil sh.t



It must be a boy thing... that phrase comes out of my mouth a lot too. I never said it when my daughter was small


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It must be a boy thing... that phrase comes out of my mouth a lot too. I never said it when my daughter was small


Well.. i think his mom is related to satan somehow so that could be it haha


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> An advantage to live close to the spanish border and want to Spain for parties when I was younger...
> I was fluent but I forgot it due to English learning in school, now I am able to speak it slowly 'cause I need to found my words!


Yes. I love to hear my Mexican friends speak in their language together. I do tease them about it. I saw a world news story this morning though. There's a high school in California that is doing really beautiful traditional Mexican dancing in full beauty. It's a Hispanic community in Los Angeles, Ca...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They are growing so fast!!! They are just now three weeks old and they are starting to loose the fuzz and get some feathers.. I’m also starting to hear a few quacks instead of peeps. I’m actually still really surprised that all six have made it... they stick together... when you teach your son the difference between the duck & fish, your allowed to bring him over to play [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I think you'll have all six duckies and the duckies and kids with kids around forever. I hope.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. i think his mom is related to satan somehow so that could be it haha



Lmao!! No way Jose!! Welllll... not to kids and animals anyway [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I think you'll have all six duckies and the duckies and kids with kids around forever. I hope.



Me too!’ I just figured nature would interfere somehow


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! No way Jose!! Welllll... not to kids and animals anyway [emoji23]


With a boot like that hmm haha


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello CDR roommates [emoji4] I hope you all have a great day and stay warm and safe! It is downright cold here. All of us got a cold now too.. kids are fully dressed today and cuddling under blankets.


Sounds like a warm soup day...crackers with cheese. Etc...hopping everybody feels good soon


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like a warm soup day...crackers with cheese. Etc...hopping everybody feels good soon


Yes definitely a warm soup day. Thank you very much Cathie! Hoping we all feel better soon


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot and baking here.
> 
> View attachment 280408


Same here...but I think it will be a really nice fall for Saphire soon. Outside catching a bunch of sunshine without cooking.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

58 here and im loving it! Love fall weather


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. I have been in London watching a cricket match... more specifically the first day of the 5th test match between England and Australia (also known as “The Ashes” series)



You either understand cricket or it passes you by. A test match can last up to 5 days and still end in a draw  If we can win this match, which is looking unlikely, we will draw the series this year.

(It’s more interesting than any baseball match I have ever seen though... you Americans would probably disagree [emoji23])

Tomorrow starts a very busy period for me... medical health assessment (just routine), trip north to see mum, lots of meetings... I can’t even get to the rescue until Friday next week.

I’ll pop in to not see you when I can.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Can you see this emoji?


I saw emoji...does that count?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I saw emoji...does that count?


Yesssss! Thank you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. I have been in London watching a cricket match... more specifically the first day of the 5th test match between England and Australia (also known as “The Ashes” series)
> View attachment 280419
> 
> 
> You either understand cricket or it passes you by. A test match can last up to 5 days and still end in a draw  If we can win this match, which is looking unlikely, we will draw the series this year.
> 
> (It’s more interesting than any baseball match I have ever seen though... you Americans would probably disagree [emoji23])
> 
> Tomorrow starts a very busy period for me... medical health assessment (just routine), trip north to see mum, lots of meetings... I can’t even get to the rescue until Friday next week.
> 
> I’ll pop in to not see you when I can.


Pfft crickets are for reptiles lol


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. I have been in London watching a cricket match... more specifically the first day of the 5th test match between England and Australia (also known as “The Ashes” series)
> View attachment 280419
> 
> 
> You either understand cricket or it passes you by. A test match can last up to 5 days and still end in a draw  If we can win this match, which is looking unlikely, we will draw the series this year.
> 
> (It’s more interesting than any baseball match I have ever seen though... you Americans would probably disagree [emoji23])
> 
> Tomorrow starts a very busy period for me... medical health assessment (just routine), trip north to see mum, lots of meetings... I can’t even get to the rescue until Friday next week.
> 
> I’ll pop in to not see you when I can.


I have never seen a cricket game lol have a good upcoming week!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Me too!’ I just figured nature would interfere somehow


 I raised a bunch of little ones once not hatched by me. They weren't imprinted. But one did say goodbye by flying close to my ear as he left for parts unknown. I was divebombed by a duck... (the dang brat). But I think your little ones will leave and will come back home.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I raised a bunch of little ones once not hatched by me. They weren't imprinted. But one did say goodbye by flying close to my ear as he left for parts unknown. I was divebombed by a duck... (the dang brat). But I think your little ones will leave and will come back home.


If they’re smart they will fly far far away lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yesssss! Thank you


Oh my garsh...thanks too you 2.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If they’re smart they will fly far far away lmao


The thing it is children always come back and watch out!!! They multiply!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> The thing it is children always come back and watch out!!! They multiply!!!


True that lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My boring thursday waiting for football to start.. looking around my yard for tree frogs lmao no luck


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My boring thursday waiting for football to start.. looking around my yard for tree frogs lmao no luck


I'm still thinking about that. Your tree frog...that looks like a toad...they have to be really special because their body is already perfect camo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was just excited because i never find anything cool around here lol no cool reptiles like the warmer states. Garter snakes, frogs, turtles and toads thats about it. Used to see green grass snakes when i was younger but havent seen one in a long time. Oh and praying mantis very cool


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was just excited because i never find anything cool around here lol no cool reptiles like the warmer states. Garter snakes, frogs, turtles and toads thats about it. Used to see green grass snakes when i was younger but havent seen one in a long time. Oh and praying mantis very cool


Well...then possibly add stuff to a habitat for your really cute tree frog. I have lots of critters. Even praying mantis etc... I would have been crazy happy to see that lil tree frog and have to share a picture here too. Thanks. I've never seen a tree frog like that and I always watch tree frogs. They're really cute.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ive always been into nature since i can remember.. catching snakes and bringing them home and my mom screaming at me lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now its rubbing off on my son lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

His 4th bday part at the reptile zoo


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. I have been in London watching a cricket match... more specifically the first day of the 5th test match between England and Australia (also known as “The Ashes” series)
> View attachment 280419
> 
> 
> You either understand cricket or it passes you by. A test match can last up to 5 days and still end in a draw  If we can win this match, which is looking unlikely, we will draw the series this year.
> 
> (It’s more interesting than any baseball match I have ever seen though... you Americans would probably disagree [emoji23])
> 
> Tomorrow starts a very busy period for me... medical health assessment (just routine), trip north to see mum, lots of meetings... I can’t even get to the rescue until Friday next week.
> 
> I’ll pop in to not see you when I can.



I have never seen a cricket match.. that being said, I’ve also never gotten too involved in baseball..
Hope your busy schedule doesn’t do you in... get some rest!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was just excited because i never find anything cool around here lol no cool reptiles like the warmer states. Garter snakes, frogs, turtles and toads thats about it. Used to see green grass snakes when i was younger but havent seen one in a long time. Oh and praying mantis very cool



I used to find the green grass snakes as a child but haven’t seen one in a looonnnggg time.. I remember one time in school, we had this young lady bus driver and she had that BIG “white rain” Texas hair do... my sister and I had caught this little grass snake no bigger than a pencil and we let it loose in her hair. We thought it would be cool to see how long it took for the snake to find its way through...
Turned out, it was very short lived [emoji28]


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now its rubbing off on my son lol



Karma [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280425
> His 4th bday part at the reptile zoo



Awesome!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I used to find the green grass snakes as a child but haven’t seen one in a looonnnggg time.. I remember one time in school, we had this young lady bus driver and she had that BIG “white rain” Texas hair do... my sister and I had caught this little grass snake no bigger than a pencil and we let it loose in her hair. We thought it would be cool to see how long it took for the snake to find its way through...
> Turned out, it was very short lived [emoji28]


Omg ur evil!! I love it!!! Lmao


----------



## Bébert81

Happy friday !


----------



## Blackdog1714

Bébert81 said:


> Happy friday !


Back at ya! 0555 AM here on the Hot Coast of Virginia


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> Happy friday !



Happy Friday to you!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice n comfy here today, overcast n cloudy, 20 degrees cooler than yesterday (high was 98]!
Happy Friday all


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice n comfy here today, overcast n cloudy, 20 degrees cooler than yesterday (high was 98]!
> Happy Friday all



Good morning! I definitely feel fall approaching. It was a balmy 69 here this morning... I think that’s been the coolest so far with the high climbing back to 95... 

I think Toretto senses the change too. He can’t seem to eat enough! He’s been packing on the food. Stuff he wouldn’t touch before now Grassland pellets, the regular Mazuri, alfalfa & Timothy grass pellets, not to mention his regular free grazing and the greens I put out every day. [emoji28]

Excited to see your Sullys new winter box.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like a warm soup day...crackers with cheese. Etc...hopping everybody feels good soon


I made butternut squash soup yesterday for the first time. It was ok, but not something I'll ever make again.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. I have been in London watching a cricket match... more specifically the first day of the 5th test match between England and Australia (also known as “The Ashes” series)
> View attachment 280419
> 
> 
> You either understand cricket or it passes you by. A test match can last up to 5 days and still end in a draw  If we can win this match, which is looking unlikely, we will draw the series this year.
> 
> (It’s more interesting than any baseball match I have ever seen though... you Americans would probably disagree [emoji23])
> 
> Tomorrow starts a very busy period for me... medical health assessment (just routine), trip north to see mum, lots of meetings... I can’t even get to the rescue until Friday next week.
> 
> I’ll pop in to not see you when I can.


They were playing Cricket on the episode of "Father Brown" that I watched yesterday. I didn't understand it at all and couldn't figure out why the pitcher had to run to throw the ball. I'm not a fan of watching sports, so I didn't really try very hard to understand it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Happy friday !


Good morning, Adrien!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Happy Friday all! Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> They were playing Cricket on the episode of "Father Brown" that I watched yesterday. I didn't understand it at all and couldn't figure out why the pitcher had to run to throw the ball. I'm not a fan of watching sports, so I didn't really try very hard to understand it.



The bowler (as the pitcher is called in cricket) will bowl a faster ball if he runs before throwing. The “Fast bowlers” take the longest run ups.

There are other bowling specialisms such as “spin bowlers” that will take much shorter run ups.

By varying the speed of the ball and the amount the ball spins, the bowlers can make the ball swing or bounce differently making it harder for the batsman to hit the ball. They’re trying to knock the wicket (the three sticks behind the batsman) over. If that’s knocked down then the batsman is out.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I have been for a routine health assessment this afternoon and passed with pretty much flying colours. Cholesterol “fantastic”, ECG normal, low risk of heart problems and diabetes  .. I just need to lose around 7lb/3kg, which I knew anyway and I am steadily sorting that. When my knee gave out earlier this year my weight went up but now I am able to exercise properly I am sure the rest of what I put on will go too. (Although it’s not long until Christmas  )

I have blood test results to wait for, but hopefully there’ll be nothing unexpected. 

I came back to a 4 page letter (that’s big A4 pages not little ones) from my neurotic neighbour over the road. She has computer problems again. I seriously do not have time to look at this in the next fortnight. I am going north to visit Mum tomorrow, have full days of meetings on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, the Rescue Friday, London Saturday,....

I chickened out of calling in, as I wouldn’t escape in under an hour, and wrote a note apologising and saying she needs to take it to a computer repair shop. She isn’t short of cash, just very “needy”. I have recommended a couple of places locally she can use, but she’s probably having a meltdown right now. 

I have done odd things for her in the past with her computer, but there is a limit to how much time I can volunteer for this kind of thing. She’s going to have to get her bank card out. * sigh *


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> The bowler (as the pitcher is called in cricket) will bowl a faster ball if he runs before throwing. The “Fast bowlers” take the longest run ups.
> 
> There are other bowling specialisms such as “spin bowlers” that will take much shorter run ups.
> 
> By varying the speed of the ball and the amount the ball spins, the bowlers can make the ball swing or bounce differently making it harder for the batsman to hit the ball. They’re trying to knock the wicket (the three sticks behind the batsman) over. If that’s knocked down then the batsman is out.


So it's like a combination of baseball and bowling. Ok, thanks.


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been for a routine health assessment this afternoon and passed with pretty much flying colours. Cholesterol “fantastic”, ECG normal, low risk of heart problems and diabetes  .. I just need to lose around 7lb/3kg, which I knew anyway and I am steadily sorting that. When my knee gave out earlier this year my weight went up but now I am able to exercise properly I am sure the rest of what I put on will go too. (Although it’s not long until Christmas  )
> 
> I have blood test results to wait for, but hopefully there’ll be nothing unexpected.
> 
> I came back to a 4 page letter (that’s big A4 pages not little ones) from my neurotic neighbour over the road. She has computer problems again. I seriously do not have time to look at this in the next fortnight. I am going north to visit Mum tomorrow, have full days of meetings on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, the Rescue Friday, London Saturday,....
> 
> I chickened out of calling in, as I wouldn’t escape in under an hour, and wrote a note apologising and saying she needs to take it to a computer repair shop. She isn’t short of cash, just very “needy”. I have recommended a couple of places locally she can use, but she’s probably having a meltdown right now.
> 
> I have done odd things for her in the past with her computer, but there is a limit to how much time I can volunteer for this kind of thing. She’s going to have to get her bank card out. * sigh *



Just like feeding stray cats-helping neighbors


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been for a routine health assessment this afternoon and passed with pretty much flying colours. Cholesterol “fantastic”, ECG normal, low risk of heart problems and diabetes  .. I just need to lose around 7lb/3kg, which I knew anyway and I am steadily sorting that. When my knee gave out earlier this year my weight went up but now I am able to exercise properly I am sure the rest of what I put on will go too. (Although it’s not long until Christmas  )
> 
> I have blood test results to wait for, but hopefully there’ll be nothing unexpected.
> 
> I came back to a 4 page letter (that’s big A4 pages not little ones) from my neurotic neighbour over the road. She has computer problems again. I seriously do not have time to look at this in the next fortnight. I am going north to visit Mum tomorrow, have full days of meetings on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, the Rescue Friday, London Saturday,....
> 
> I chickened out of calling in, as I wouldn’t escape in under an hour, and wrote a note apologising and saying she needs to take it to a computer repair shop. She isn’t short of cash, just very “needy”. I have recommended a couple of places locally she can use, but she’s probably having a meltdown right now.
> 
> I have done odd things for her in the past with her computer, but there is a limit to how much time I can volunteer for this kind of thing. She’s going to have to get her bank card out. * sigh *


I went for my annual physical this past Monday. I always go for the blood test prior to the physical so that I get the results while I'm there. I'm ok too, with the exception of a bit too high cholesterol, but at my age there's really no reason to try to do anything about it. The blood test showed vitamin D a bit too low, but I spend so much time out in the sun I hate to take pills for something like that. So it's just going to have to be low. Maybe I'll sit under my tortoise's UVB light for a while.

I understand your neighbor's mind set, as I'm there too, however, I hate to take advantage of anyone so I never ask favors from my daughter or son-in-law, and I've avoided getting to know my neighbors because I like to be alone. I really look forward to my tortoise partner's visits because that's one of the things he comes up for - to help with the 'heavy lifting' I'm getting too old to do. But he knows NOTHING about computers, so if I ever have those type problems, to the shop I go!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been for a routine health assessment this afternoon and passed with pretty much flying colours. Cholesterol “fantastic”, ECG normal, low risk of heart problems and diabetes  .. I just need to lose around 7lb/3kg, which I knew anyway and I am steadily sorting that. When my knee gave out earlier this year my weight went up but now I am able to exercise properly I am sure the rest of what I put on will go too. (Although it’s not long until Christmas  )
> 
> I have blood test results to wait for, but hopefully there’ll be nothing unexpected.
> 
> I came back to a 4 page letter (that’s big A4 pages not little ones) from my neurotic neighbour over the road. She has computer problems again. I seriously do not have time to look at this in the next fortnight. I am going north to visit Mum tomorrow, have full days of meetings on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, the Rescue Friday, London Saturday,....
> 
> I chickened out of calling in, as I wouldn’t escape in under an hour, and wrote a note apologising and saying she needs to take it to a computer repair shop. She isn’t short of cash, just very “needy”. I have recommended a couple of places locally she can use, but she’s probably having a meltdown right now.
> 
> I have done odd things for her in the past with her computer, but there is a limit to how much time I can volunteer for this kind of thing. She’s going to have to get her bank card out. * sigh *



You stay very active so I can imagine that your health is pretty grand. Well done!

I remember reading of your needy neighbor before.... you shouldn’t be at all remorseful. I always wonder at people’s lack of manners when they just expect others to do for them... I find it very rude! I enjoy doing for others especially when you can tell that they are genuinely grateful but I get irritated quick when it seems like someone thinks I’m obligated [emoji35]... Enjoy your visit with your MuM!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I went for my annual physical this past Monday. I always go for the blood test prior to the physical so that I get the results while I'm there. I'm ok too, with the exception of a bit too high cholesterol, but at my age there's really no reason to try to do anything about it. The blood test showed vitamin D a bit too low, but I spend so much time out in the sun I hate to take pills for something like that. So it's just going to have to be low. Maybe I'll sit under my tortoise's UVB light for a while.
> 
> I understand your neighbor's mind set, as I'm there too, however, I hate to take advantage of anyone so I never ask favors from my daughter or son-in-law, and I've avoided getting to know my neighbors because I like to be alone. I really look forward to my tortoise partner's visits because that's one of the things he comes up for - to help with the 'heavy lifting' I'm getting too old to do. But he knows NOTHING about computers, so if I ever have those type problems, to the shop I go!



You crack me up! My grandmother seemed to be a lot like you. She never took any medication besides a baby aspirin every now n then. You’ll have to do away with the super hat that we’ve all seen you wear if your going to take advantage of the UVB light And you cant be anything like Linda’s neighbor.... you just said that you hate to take advantage of anyone! I bet anyone of us would be glad to make time to help you just because of that.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I went for my annual physical this past Monday. I always go for the blood test prior to the physical so that I get the results while I'm there. I'm ok too, with the exception of a bit too high cholesterol, but at my age there's really no reason to try to do anything about it. The blood test showed vitamin D a bit too low, but I spend so much time out in the sun I hate to take pills for something like that. So it's just going to have to be low. Maybe I'll sit under my tortoise's UVB light for a while.
> 
> I understand your neighbor's mind set, as I'm there too, however, I hate to take advantage of anyone so I never ask favors from my daughter or son-in-law, and I've avoided getting to know my neighbors because I like to be alone. I really look forward to my tortoise partner's visits because that's one of the things he comes up for - to help with the 'heavy lifting' I'm getting too old to do. But he knows NOTHING about computers, so if I ever have those type problems, to the shop I go!



If you were my neighbour Yvonne, I would have found some time somehow. You are a very different person to my neighbour


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone got back from the cruise. Photos to follow. Had a great time ate to much food.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You too and I'll be thinking and praying for a good outcome for the humanitarian efforts also. My friend from North Carolina texted today and she's ok. She also sent belated birthday wishes and actually apologized for not calling. I told her we are friends for life. When we can talk we talk. Her son moved to a city closer to me recently. We will get to see each other personally at some point in time... Friendship for about 40 years. We keep somehow finding each other.


That's great your friend is ok. We stopped in Freeport for at least 6 hrs. Dont know if they unloaded supplies all that time. There were 3 freighters waiting just out of the port. So the supplies are coming. We couldn't get off the ship. The port area was in good shape. There was very little damage from what I could see. All the buildings were intact, you could see where some trees were uprooted. I guess from the port it is about 1/2 hr drive to Freeport.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I made butternut squash soup yesterday for the first time. It was ok, but not something I'll ever make again.


I love butternut squash but I don't think I'd like it as soup either. I like it baked kind of like sweet potatoes with butter and a little brown sugar. I don't bother peeling them. I just cut them in half length wise. And place them in a pan cut side up with just enough water to keep the bottom from burning. They come with their own bowl.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive always been into nature since i can remember.. catching snakes and bringing them home and my mom screaming at me lmao


My mom wouldn't let me keep my little turtle I captured in 1960 or so. And she was right. I really didn't want a turtle sooo...imagine her surprise when she visited about 12 years ago...and I had what I'd always wanted. My little Russian named Saphire.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone got back from the cruise. Photos to follow. Had a great time ate to much food.



Welcome back Ray!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone got back from the cruise. Photos to follow. Had a great time ate to much food.



Welcome home Ray


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I went for my annual physical this past Monday. I always go for the blood test prior to the physical so that I get the results while I'm there. I'm ok too, with the exception of a bit too high cholesterol, but at my age there's really no reason to try to do anything about it. The blood test showed vitamin D a bit too low, but I spend so much time out in the sun I hate to take pills for something like that. So it's just going to have to be low. Maybe I'll sit under my tortoise's UVB light for a while.
> 
> I understand your neighbor's mind set, as I'm there too, however, I hate to take advantage of anyone so I never ask favors from my daughter or son-in-law, and I've avoided getting to know my neighbors because I like to be alone. I really look forward to my tortoise partner's visits because that's one of the things he comes up for - to help with the 'heavy lifting' I'm getting too old to do. But he knows NOTHING about computers, so if I ever have those type problems, to the shop I go!


I wish you could find a like minded young person to help you out now and then...but I know how you feel about to many visitors staying too long. I get tired being around that much energy. It's wonderful talking to them though (for short visits)....but then I need to take care of the critters and at the same time I feel the need to keep the visitor entertained. Sometimes my younger 55 year old brother will walk with me through my evening chores. Not my disabled brother. He said he will take care of Saphire and I'm trying to teach him.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yesssss! Thank you


I probably didn't say it right. I only saw the word. I can't send the symbol for some reason. I use a shortcut on my phone though not the app. I don't know if that would be the reason.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now its rubbing off on my son lol


Sons are sometimes a mother's revenge.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone got back from the cruise. Photos to follow. Had a great time ate to much food.


Hello! I was wondering today when you would be back. I think they're about to go through another tropical storm though. I'll be praying.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280411


I take it back...I found a real emoji...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280425
> His 4th bday part at the reptile zoo


Oh me oh my!!! That's cute. Boy are you in for a run for your life. He's adorable.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Oh me oh my!!! That's cute. Boy are you in for a run for your life. He's adorable.


Thank you! I think haha he must get it from me


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I went for my annual physical this past Monday. I always go for the blood test prior to the physical so that I get the results while I'm there. I'm ok too, with the exception of a bit too high cholesterol, but at my age there's really no reason to try to do anything about it. The blood test showed vitamin D a bit too low, but I spend so much time out in the sun I hate to take pills for something like that. So it's just going to have to be low. Maybe I'll sit under my tortoise's UVB light for a while.
> 
> I understand your neighbor's mind set, as I'm there too, however, I hate to take advantage of anyone so I never ask favors from my daughter or son-in-law, and I've avoided getting to know my neighbors because I like to be alone. I really look forward to my tortoise partner's visits because that's one of the things he comes up for - to help with the 'heavy lifting' I'm getting too old to do. But he knows NOTHING about computers, so if I ever have those type problems, to the shop I go!


Your vitamin D problem sent me looking because I can't get outside very much. I found out that a lot of tort food is high in it. Includes one of my favorites okra. Then greens like spinach, kale, and collards...probably more. I love salmon and it's on the list among other fish and seafood. A lot of it I already keep here in canned food. I only cook canned salmon because I can't even come close to my son's recipe for fresh salmon. I know I'm ridiculous but I want to be here for Saphire and others soo...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Your vitamin D problem sent me looking because I can't get outside very much. I found out that a lot of tort food is high in it. Includes one of my favorites okra. Then greens like spinach, kale, and collards...probably more. I love salmon and it's on the list among other fish and seafood. A lot of it I already keep here in canned food. I only cook canned salmon because I can't even come close to my son's recipe for fresh salmon. I know I'm ridiculous but I want to be here for Saphire and others soo...


I just cooked up a big pot of Collards a few days ago, but more than likely all that boiling (over 2 hours) cooked all the vitamins right outta' it! Ate the whole pot myself too. I LOVE collards and ham.

I've never tried okra. I like spinach. Never tried Kale. I'm not big on uncooked veg, and I'm not sure how much of the good stuff it maintains after cooking.

I eat tuna about once a week, but never salmon.

I'll do a little research. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I just cooked up a big pot of Collards a few days ago, but more than likely all that boiling (over 2 hours) cooked all the vitamins right outta' it! Ate the whole pot myself too. I LOVE collards and ham.
> 
> I've never tried okra. I like spinach. Never tried Kale. I'm not big on uncooked veg, and I'm not sure how much of the good stuff it maintains after cooking.
> 
> I eat tuna about once a week, but never salmon.
> 
> I'll do a little research. Thanks for the suggestions.



Never tried okra ??? That’s unamerican! Do you like pickles? If so, put some fresh okra in pickling vinegar and add a couple tablespoons of balsamic vinaigrette dressing.. add a little of your favorite seasoning and let it set in the fridge for a couple days.. then you’ll have a super healthy & enjoyable snack.. also really good with peeled and sliced garden cucumbers.. just not as nutritious


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all. Our cool day is over, back to a warming trend. Mid to high 80 degree days again.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Saturday . We still have some major heat down here. It’s a nice 74 this morning headed for the upper 90’s again today. I’ve got a bridal shower for one of my “adopted” kids this morning in north Louisiana and then leaving straight from there to Kirby Arkansas for one of the last lake runs this year. Hubby left ahead of me yesterday. I’ve got to get all the critters settled in but we’ll be back tomorrow so it will be short n sweet hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday . We still have some major heat down here. It’s a nice 74 this morning headed for the upper 90’s again today. I’ve got a bridal shower for one of my “adopted” kids this morning in north Louisiana and then leaving straight from there to Kirby Arkansas for one of the last lake runs this year. Hubby left ahead of me yesterday. I’ve got to get all the critters settled in but we’ll be back tomorrow so it will be short n sweet hope everyone has a great weekend!



Enjoy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday . We still have some major heat down here. It’s a nice 74 this morning headed for the upper 90’s again today. I’ve got a bridal shower for one of my “adopted” kids this morning in north Louisiana and then leaving straight from there to Kirby Arkansas for one of the last lake runs this year. Hubby left ahead of me yesterday. I’ve got to get all the critters settled in but we’ll be back tomorrow so it will be short n sweet hope everyone has a great weekend!


Have a great time!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning/ afternoon all! I need dunkins


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hello! I was wondering today when you would be back. I think they're about to go through another tropical storm though. I'll be praying.


Thanks, yes they are supposed to get 4 to 6 inches of rain. The weather was wonderful for us. On the way home there were some rough seas. Not awful though when you were in a confined room ( bathroom, elevator) it seemed worse. But the slow rock put me to sleep like a baby at bedtime.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Never tried okra ??? That’s unamerican! Do you like pickles? If so, put some fresh okra in pickling vinegar and add a couple tablespoons of balsamic vinaigrette dressing.. add a little of your favorite seasoning and let it set in the fridge for a couple days.. then you’ll have a super healthy & enjoyable snack.. also really good with peeled and sliced garden cucumbers.. just not as nutritious


Okra is unamerican? Jambalaya has okra in it. Or did I get into the post midstream ? I love the pickled okra idea. Did Pickles come up with the recipe?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, waiting for Opo to wake up. Hope everyone has a great day. I have a honey to do list but today I am not even going to look at it.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sorry for a Yankee such as myself-even after living in Virginia for 20 years I can't eat okra.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, waiting for Opo to wake up. Hope everyone has a great day. I have a honey to do list but today I am not even going to look at it.


Let me look at my to do list 
Eat
Watch some college ball
Have a nap
Eat
Watch some more ball
Eat
Think about mowing the lawn...nope
Eat
Hahaha


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Okra is unamerican? Jambalaya has okra in it. Or did I get into the post midstream ? I love the pickled okra idea. Did Pickles come up with the recipe?



I meant Not having okra is unamerican... lol.. and Nahhhhh, I was pickling long before Pickles came along [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry for a Yankee such as myself-even after living in Virginia for 20 years I can't eat okra.


Yeah, I'm with you on that! I chop it up for my tortoises occasionally, and I have absolutely no interest in giving it a try.


----------



## Ben02

Happy birthday @Ray--Opo 

Take it easy.... if Opo let’s you


----------



## Ben02

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry for a Yankee such as myself-even after living in Virginia for 20 years I can't eat okra.


Does “Yankee” refer to people from a certain part of the US? I always thought it was a nickname for Americans in general.


----------



## Yvonne G

The UK referrs to all U.S.ers as "yanks" but here, a yankee is a northerner, or one who comes from a state that did not fight with the Confederates.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> The UK referrs to all U.S.ers as "yanks" but here, a yankee is a northerner, or one who comes from a state that did not fight with the Confederates.


Spot on Yvonne. I was doing construction many years ago in Orange County Virginia. The wife's owner was speaking to us at lunch and when she heard me she asked where I was from. I said Richmond, she said no where you from "riginal" with a very counrty accent. When I said Ohio she said, "You damn yankee get off my property!" I called my supervisor and told I was not allowed on the property and he asked what I did to which my reply was "I was born in the wrong state!" He laughed and understood. Orange County is fairly old Virginia and not the good kind of old


----------



## Maro2Bear

For you “football” fans of the Euro persuasion, Manchester vs Norwich (City) is on now...


----------



## Ben02

Blackdog1714 said:


> Spot on Yvonne. I was doing construction many years ago in Orange County Virginia. The wife's owner was speaking to us at lunch and when she heard me she asked where I was from. I said Richmond, she said no where you from "riginal" with a very counrty accent. When I said Ohio she said, "You damn yankee get off my property!" I called my supervisor and told I was not allowed on the property and he asked what I did to which my reply was "I was born in the wrong state!" He laughed and understood. Orange County is fairly old Virginia and not the good kind of old


They still hold that grudge....wow


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ben02 said:


> They still hold that grudge....wow


People for some reason don't like letting grudges go..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some of our *Hardy Chicago *figs have ripened up and two Persimmons were pretty much ready to pick as well.

If i don’t pick today, either the ants squirrels or ants will consider them a snack.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Happy Saturday guys. I hope everyone has a fantastic day at sea. It is supposed to be 70 degrees here today. It's maybe 60 but it's nice [emoji3] God bless everyone.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> For you “football” fans of the Euro persuasion, Manchester vs Norwich (City) is on now...



You have to say which Manchester team... there are two big teams.
In this case it’s the blues, Man City, rather than the reds, Man United


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> You have to say which Manchester team... there are two big teams.
> In this case it’s the blues, Man City, rather than the reds, Man United



And for the record, Man City lost 3-2 which is an upset an excellent result for the neutrals


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> You have to say which Manchester team... there are two big teams.
> In this case it’s the blues, Man City, rather than the reds, Man United



Agh yes. MC not MU!


----------



## JoesMum

My friend posted this on Whatsapp today...



After reading the comment it was so hard not to comment about carrots! [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday . We still have some major heat down here. It’s a nice 74 this morning headed for the upper 90’s again today. I’ve got a bridal shower for one of my “adopted” kids this morning in north Louisiana and then leaving straight from there to Kirby Arkansas for oHne of the last lake runs this year. Hubby left ahead of me yesterday. I’ve got to get all the critters settled in but we’ll be back tomorrow so it will be short n sweet hope everyone has a great weekend!


Have fun. Saphire is outside so I've got cheer. Arrow seems to be a bit better and Razberri appears to be her usual bumpona logamorph self...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I just cooked up a big pot of Collards a few days ago, but more than likely all that boiling (over 2 hours) cooked all the vitamins right outta' it! Ate the whole pot myself too. I LOVE collards and ham.
> 
> I've never tried okra. I like spinach. Never tried Kale. I'm not big on uncooked veg, and I'm not sure how much of the good stuff it maintains after cooking.
> 
> I eat tuna about once a week, but never salmon.
> 
> I'll do a little research. Thanks for the suggestions.


I read that cooked veggies are really better because we get the vitamins instead of just ruffage and a little vitamin c. We probably need both but I thought it was interesting that some of my favorites are high in d. I used to save the cooking water for soup and making bread but I don't cook like that everyday anymore. I'd probably feel better if I did.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Let me look at my to do list
> Eat
> Watch some college ball
> Have a nap
> Eat
> Watch some more ball
> Eat
> Think about mowing the lawn...nope
> Eat
> Hahaha


Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I meant Not having okra is unamerican... lol.. and Nahhhhh, I was pickling long before Pickles came along [emoji23]


I figured I read it wrong. With you living in Texas


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like you had a great day!


Sounds kinda like a tortoise to me...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Never tried okra ??? That’s unamerican! Do you like pickles? If so, put some fresh okra in pickling vinegar and add a couple tablespoons of balsamic vinaigrette dressing.. add a little of your favorite seasoning and let it set in the fridge for a couple days.. then you’ll have a super healthy & enjoyable snack.. also really good with peeled and sliced garden cucumbers.. just not as nutritious


I've got to try that!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Happy birthday @Ray--Opo
> 
> Take it easy.... if Opo let’s you


Thanks Ben. I heard Opo moving around about 9am in his hide so I lifted the towel that covers the front at night. It took him another hr to walk out thru the plastic strips. He walked outside and grazed for an hr. When he stopped grazing and was persistent on going to the neighbor's yard. I brought him back in the porch and he devoured the mazuri. Then went to his hide in his outside enclosure. About 2 PM he came out grazed ate some greens. Took a 45 minute bath. Grazed in the yard and walked back into the porch ate some cactus and went into his nighttime hide. I got ready to go out for dinner around 4:30 . When we left he was in the back corner of the hide. That means he is done for the day. Put the towel down and repeat tomorrow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Spot on Yvonne. I was doing construction many years ago in Orange County Virginia. The wife's owner was speaking to us at lunch and when she heard me she asked where I was from. I said Richmond, she said no where you from "riginal" with a very counrty accent. When I said Ohio she said, "You damn yankee get off my property!" I called my supervisor and told I was not allowed on the property and he asked what I did to which my reply was "I was born in the wrong state!" He laughed and understood. Orange County is fairly old Virginia and not the good kind of old


I found out when I transferred to Louisiana that you were a yankee if you visited Louisiana. You were a damn yankee if you stayed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. I’m up early this morning to travel over to Marylands Eastern Shore where we will kayak about 12 miles or so on the Corsica River. Weather forecast is good, increasing temps with sunshine by the time we hit the water.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> My friend posted this on Whatsapp today...
> View attachment 280507
> 
> 
> After reading the comment it was so hard not to comment about carrots! [emoji23]


Whats he doing in the jellyfish tank??? Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy sunday all!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy sunday all!


Somebody is up early or still out from last night?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Somebody is up early or still out from last night?


Oh sh.t! Is it morning??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ben. I heard Opo moving around about 9am in his hide so I lifted the towel that covers the front at night. It took him another hr to walk out thru the plastic strips. He walked outside and grazed for an hr. When he stopped grazing and was persistent on going to the neighbor's yard. I brought him back in the porch and he devoured the mazuri. Then went to his hide in his outside enclosure. About 2 PM he came out grazed ate some greens. Took a 45 minute bath. Grazed in the yard and walked back into the porch ate some cactus and went into his nighttime hide. I got ready to go out for dinner around 4:30 . When we left he was in the back corner of the hide. That means he is done for the day. Put the towel down and repeat tomorrow.


That's hilarious. Best pet in the world...most of the time..


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of our *Hardy Chicago *figs have ripened up and two Persimmons were pretty much ready to pick as well.
> 
> If i don’t pick today, either the ants squirrels or ants will consider them a snack.
> 
> View attachment 280490


Are you a fig aficionado? I have a little fig tree that's planted in a pretty dry section of a tortoise yard, and I sometimes forget to water it until I see the wilted leaves. This was the first year to bear fruit. There were a dozen or so figs on it, but they never turned purple. They stayed more or less 'white', then rotted and fell off. Are there some types of fig that don't get purple, or is it because of my poor watering habits?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Are you a fig aficionado? I have a little fig tree that's planted in a pretty dry section of a tortoise yard, and I sometimes forget to water it until I see the wilted leaves. This was the first year to bear fruit. There were a dozen or so figs on it, but they never turned purple. They stayed more or less 'white', then rotted and fell off. Are there some types of fig that don't get purple, or is it because of my poor watering habits?



On “Gardeners Question Time” on BBC Radio 4 this week they had someone with the same problem. They were told their mistake was to leave all the fruit on the small bush. Remove all but about 3 or 4. In dryer conditions that’s all the bush will be able to hold on to.

8 minutes 20 seconds in if you are able to listen to it in the USA
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0008bkp


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> On “Gardeners Question Time” on BBC Radio 4 this week they had someone with the same problem. They were told their mistake was to leave all the fruit on the small bush. Remove all but about 3 or 4. In dryer conditions that’s all the bush will be able to hold on to.
> 
> 8 minutes 20 seconds in if you are able to listen to it in the USA
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0008bkp


Sorry to interrupt this post but I sent you a request on Instagram and couldn't use my name here. It's chirpchir. So that's me. Sorry Yavonne maybe next year's will get better.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> On “Gardeners Question Time” on BBC Radio 4 this week they had someone with the same problem. They were told their mistake was to leave all the fruit on the small bush. Remove all but about 3 or 4. In dryer conditions that’s all the bush will be able to hold on to.
> 
> 8 minutes 20 seconds in if you are able to listen to it in the USA
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0008bkp


Thank you.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ben. I heard Opo moving around about 9am in his hide so I lifted the towel that covers the front at night. It took him another hr to walk out thru the plastic strips. He walked outside and grazed for an hr. When he stopped grazing and was persistent on going to the neighbor's yard. I brought him back in the porch and he devoured the mazuri. Then went to his hide in his outside enclosure. About 2 PM he came out grazed ate some greens. Took a 45 minute bath. Grazed in the yard and walked back into the porch ate some cactus and went into his nighttime hide. I got ready to go out for dinner around 4:30 . When we left he was in the back corner of the hide. That means he is done for the day. Put the towel down and repeat tomorrow.


Opo has a life of luxury


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Never tried okra ??? That’s unamerican! Do you like pickles? If so, put some fresh okra in pickling vinegar and add a couple tablespoons of balsamic vinaigrette dressing.. add a little of your favorite seasoning and let it set in the fridge for a couple days.. then you’ll have a super healthy & enjoyable snack.. also really good with peeled and sliced garden cucumbers.. just not as nutritious


You've also given me an idea for a fresh pickled salad of cucumber, Roma tomato, red onion and okra together. I know I'm going to try that even if I have to use frozen whole okra.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> People for some reason don't like letting grudges go..


My mother used to say " holding a grudge is like taking poison and waiting for the other guy to die".


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Sorry to interrupt this post but I sent you a request on Instagram and couldn't use my name here. It's chirpchir. So that's me. Sorry Yavonne maybe next year's will get better.



All sorted


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> My mother used to say " holding a grudge is like taking poison and waiting for the other guy to die".


Very true. That is why I try to tell people to never hate someone else-you are using way too much emotional energy on something you shouldn't even be caring about!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> All sorted


Yes, I'll just have to learn something. It's on my phone too now. Sooo...


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Very true. That is why I try to tell people to never hate someone else-you are using way too much emotional energy on something you shouldn't even be caring about!


Yes.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all. Our cool day is over, back to a warming trend. Mid to high 80 degree days again.


I hope when it cools down we get to see your woodworking skills again. I always enjoy that.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of our *Hardy Chicago *figs have ripened up and two Persimmons were pretty much ready to pick as well.
> 
> If i don’t pick today, either the ants squirrels or ants will consider them a snack.
> 
> View attachment 280490


Can you do figs using a date bar recipe?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Very true. That is why I try to tell people to never hate someone else-you are using way too much emotional energy on something you shouldn't even be caring about!


Blackdog. I will stop hating u now lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Ben. I heard Opo moving around about 9am in his hide so I lifted the towel that covers the front at night. It took him another hr to walk out thru the plastic strips. He walked outside and grazed for an hr. When he stopped grazing and was persistent on going to the neighbor's yard. I brought him back in the porch and he devoured the mazuri. Then went to his hide in his outside enclosure. About 2 PM he came out grazed ate some greens. Took a 45 minute bath. Grazed in the yard and walked back into the porch ate some cactus and went into his nighttime hide. I got ready to go out for dinner around 4:30 . When we left he was in the back corner of the hide. That means he is done for the day. Put the towel down and repeat tomorrow.



I missed your birthday??? I’m so sorry!!! Well I hope it was awesome and I give you permission to celebrate it again tomorrow. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ray!


----------



## EllieMay

Made it back home and everything survived without me. We packed a lot into a couple 100degree days. I’m worn out and ready for cooler weather now. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I figured I read it wrong. With you living in Texas


If I missed your birthday sorry I didn't get to remind you...to have a wonderful one and a happy New year.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy monday! 
Small night before a biiiig week, hoping finish my working day very quickly...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning & happy Monday. Hope it’s a great week for all of us!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Good morning all, happy Monday hope everyone has a great day [emoji3526]


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Monday. Hope it’s a great week for all of us!


Please keep that to yourself-Mondays equals disaster for me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Happy monday!
> Small night before a biiiig week, hoping finish my working day very quickly...


You're having a big week? Do tell!


----------



## Bébert81

Work work work as usual! 
Meeting, travelling,... I really like that but hard when I started my week tired.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hello all and fu monday


----------



## Blackdog1714

Let me know when its Thursday then I will be happy!


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Work work work as usual!
> Meeting, travelling,... I really like that but hard when I started my week tired.



You and me both. The coming week is stupidly busy for me.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Please keep that to yourself-Mondays equals disaster for me!



I know the feeling but I’m putting my game face on. You keep your pins outta my ballon Yank! 
[emoji13][emoji12]


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Work work work as usual!
> Meeting, travelling,... I really like that but hard when I started my week tired.


I understand. I enjoyed my job too and really liked the work I was doing, but, man o man, do I ever LOVE retirement!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's hilarious. Best pet in the world...most of the time..


This morning Opo decided to get up early. He woke me walking back and forth in front of the french doors scratching.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I missed your birthday??? I’m so sorry!!! Well I hope it was awesome and I give you permission to celebrate it again tomorrow. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ray!


Thanks! I still have 3/4 of a red velvet cake left. But I started my Keto diet today


----------



## Ray--Opo

Th


Cathie G said:


> If I missed your birthday sorry I didn't get to remind you...to have a wonderful one and a happy New year.


Thank you Cathie!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I know the feeling but I’m putting my game face on. You keep your pins outta my ballon Yank!
> [emoji13][emoji12]


My day was sideways ugly before you even woke up. Like bareback riding a charging rhino!!! But there are moments where I do cherish what I do. I just have to remember the good to out weigh the unyielding bad! That is why I have all my animals since they don't allow for bad days-all good with all of them!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks! I still have 3/4 of a red velvet cake left. But I started my Keto diet today



Well that just sucks.. I love red velvet cake.. especially with the real cream cheese icing...

On the upside, my husband did the keto diet and lost a significant amount of weight! I got to tell you, I was a little jealous.. I watched him eat tons of bacon and eggs... and plenty of other things cooked in bacon grease... nothing about it looked healthy (of course you can’t see all the things he wasn’t eating)... I could tell the difference not only in weight loss but in his energy level. It really worked for him and quickly too. You just can’t cheat or take breaks.

Good luck!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> My day was sideways ugly before you even woke up. Like bareback riding a charging rhino!!! But there are moments where I do cherish what I do. I just have to remember the good to out weigh the unyielding bad! That is why I have all my animals since they don't allow for bad days-all good with all of them!



I am truly sorry that you had to start out so crappy... and so early!!! I will share my balloons with you
I do understand about animals being your saving grace. They are my therapy too.. 

What is it that you do?


----------



## EllieMay

@JoesMum

Linda, is it this Thursday that you’ll make it back to the rescue center? That’s my marker for your hellish week to be over.. I’m trying to count the days for you


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Are you a fig aficionado? I have a little fig tree that's planted in a pretty dry section of a tortoise yard, and I sometimes forget to water it until I see the wilted leaves. This was the first year to bear fruit. There were a dozen or so figs on it, but they never turned purple. They stayed more or less 'white', then rotted and fell off. Are there some types of fig that don't get purple, or is it because of my poor watering habits?



I used to have a rather large & diverse collection of figs. From large to small, dark black or purple to green. Ive sold many off or given away, still have about 20 or so. Watering throughout the Summer is crucial, if not the leaves will wilt and fall like a drought. Without a steady water source your figs will shrivel up. It takes about three years for a plant to really start producing.

Your problem probably poor watering habits, you want a strong healthy well watered plant.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My day was sideways ugly before you even woke up. Like bareback riding a charging rhino!!! But there are moments where I do cherish what I do. I just have to remember the good to out weigh the unyielding bad! That is why I have all my animals since they don't allow for bad days-all good with all of them!


Yes. I can always count on my critters to make a rough day good.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> This morning Opo decided to get up early. He woke me walking back and forth in front of the french doors scratching.


Sorry that he woke you up. I know how that is. Once you're up you're up...but he sounds so cute and irresistible...hehehe.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I can always count on my critters to make a rough day good.



I want to see more of your wascally wabbit) bunnies are so sweet!!! I had a “house bunny” once when my daughter was small... he had very similar antics to a cat He was Blue and white and had a deep love for rice crispy treats..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I want to see more of your wascally wabbit) bunnies are so sweet!!! I had a “house bunny” once when my daughter was small... he had very similar antics to a cat He was Blue and white and had a deep love for rice crispy treats..


I'll do that soon. Razberri is really different from all my other rabbits though. She's a laidback mini lop. But she's the most different of all the other rabbits I've had or even read about. She won't eat anything that isn't Timothy hay or Timothy based pellets. Her vet said not to worry.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> @JoesMum
> 
> Linda, is it this Thursday that you’ll make it back to the rescue center? That’s my marker for your hellish week to be over.. I’m trying to count the days for you



Not until Friday afternoon! Then the weekend happens and that isn’t quiet either. I draw breath on Monday afternoon next week I think


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Good morning all, happy Monday hope everyone has a great day [emoji3526]


It's been halfway decent. Some kind of wasp has been hanging out in my Saphire's room for several days. It decided to show itself today and I caught it in a broom. When I brought it to our living room still stuck it got loose in the house. I was thinking oh crap! But then it went to the front storm door and I showed it the way out...without poison or bug guts on my wall. Thank God for small victories...and a few others also. I know I'm ridiculous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
How is eveyone?
I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
How is the One-Legged Pirate?
And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
Life's Good.
But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
This is not allowed.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Not until Friday afternoon! Then the weekend happens and that isn’t quiet either. I draw breath on Monday afternoon next week I think



Oh no. Well hopefully the unquietness of the weekend will maybe be a good unquiet.. I hope you draw a large glass of wine with that breath monday[emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
> How is eveyone?
> I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
> How is the One-Legged Pirate?
> And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
> I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
> Life's Good.
> But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
> This is not allowed.


Hi! Thanks for your silly thread.


----------



## EllieMay

Hello Adam!!! Have you been digging up many bones?? You may have found one of the leprechauns but others are still full of devilry in the dark. You have been sorely missed here and mentioned on the by-and-by...
I’ll bet you can share some cheer and good will for those in need.
*frantically waving hello*


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well that just sucks.. I love red velvet cake.. especially with the real cream cheese icing...
> 
> On the upside, my husband did the keto diet and lost a significant amount of weight! I got to tell you, I was a little jealous.. I watched him eat tons of bacon and eggs... and plenty of other things cooked in bacon grease... nothing about it looked healthy (of course you can’t see all the things he wasn’t eating)... I could tell the difference not only in weight loss but in his energy level. It really worked for him and quickly too. You just can’t cheat or take breaks.
> 
> Good luck!


That's good to hear. I need to lose weight for my health and I will be able to walk better on my prosthetic. I go weds for a assessment for out patient therapy again. After my accident falling out of my chair and having a operation to reattach the muscle in my leg. Then my original therapy stopped doing outpatient. I kind of gave up after finding my right lung was only working 48%. But I am excited to get back in therapy and get back on track.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sorry that he woke you up. I know how that is. Once you're up you're up...but he sounds so cute and irresistible...hehehe.


That's the problem he is cute and irresistible. I can't help but to spoil him. After 2 yrs I still get butterflies in my stomach at night. Getting excited to see Opo in the morning. 
Am I crazy?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's the problem he is cute and irresistible. I can't help but to spoil him. After 2 yrs I still get butterflies in my stomach at night. Getting excited to see Opo in the morning.
> Am I crazy?


If you are then I am too.!!! My nightmares are that I can't find my tortoise.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I am truly sorry that you had to start out so crappy... and so early!!! I will share my balloons with you
> I do understand about animals being your saving grace. They are my therapy too..
> 
> What is it that you do?



[emoji61]‍


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's good to hear. I need to lose weight for my health and I will be able to walk better on my prosthetic. I go weds for a assessment for out patient therapy again. After my accident falling out of my chair and having a operation to reattach the muscle in my leg. Then my original therapy stopped doing outpatient. I kind of gave up after finding my right lung was only working 48%. But I am excited to get back in therapy and get back on track.



Well you can’t ever give up... Opo told me that it wasn’t an option! Besides, we like you [emoji6]
Seriously, I’m glad your excited about the therapy and you have a plan!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's the problem he is cute and irresistible. I can't help but to spoil him. After 2 yrs I still get butterflies in my stomach at night. Getting excited to see Opo in the morning.
> Am I crazy?



Yeap... just like all the rest of us! Everyone needs a little crazy [emoji12]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> If you are then I am too.!!! My nightmares are that I can't find my tortoise.



I rest my case [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> [emoji61]‍



Bless your heart... I bet you do have some crappy days[emoji22]


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM
@Momof4
@Lyn

You ladies have been missing in action.. everyone ok??


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
> How is eveyone?
> I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
> How is the One-Legged Pirate?
> And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
> I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
> Life's Good.
> But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
> This is not allowed.


Good to have you drop in, Adam. We all miss you. We're all muddling along.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> If you are then I am too.!!! My nightmares are that I can't find my tortoise.


I have had those nightmares also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well you can’t ever give up... Opo told me that it wasn’t an option! Besides, we like you [emoji6]
> Seriously, I’m glad your excited about the therapy and you have a plan!


Thanks, after the accident I was on a pink cloud. Joking about my condition but I fell off the cloud. But I am excited about the challenge coming in therapy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
> How is eveyone?
> I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
> How is the One-Legged Pirate?
> And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
> I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
> Life's Good.
> But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
> This is not allowed.


Finally nice to meet you. Been wondering when I can get my points for saying cheese.


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> You and me both. The coming week is stupidly busy for me.


Good luck!


----------



## Bébert81

Yvonne G said:


> I understand. I enjoyed my job too and really liked the work I was doing, but, man o man, do I ever LOVE retirement!!!


Retir...what?
Don't know this word for year... 
I hope have it in the future...


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
> How is eveyone?
> I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
> How is the One-Legged Pirate?
> And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
> I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
> Life's Good.
> But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
> This is not allowed.



ADAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


Our Dark Lord returns! How wonderful to not see you in here. I don’t think I have seen Montgomery so excited in a long time. It’s just as well he didn’t have any coffee cups on him when you appeared !

The leprechaun is still about, but we are just about managing to contain him.


----------



## Bébert81

After a biiiiiig sleep this night I feel soooo good.
Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> After a biiiiiig sleep this night I feel soooo good.
> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Happy Tuesday Adrien. I am just about to set off to Dartford for today’s meetings.

In my mind it’s Monday because we got home from visiting Mum yesterday. [emoji1]


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Happy Tuesday Adrien. I am just about to set off to Dartford for today’s meetings.
> 
> In my mind it’s Monday because we got home from visiting Mum yesterday. [emoji1]


I know a bit the Kent but not this city.
On my side I don't went back to my parent's house for 3 weeks. Will go this weekend, I have my cat and my two horsfieldii there, need to control them before the big sleep! 
(And visit my parents too... )


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
> How is eveyone?
> I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
> How is the One-Legged Pirate?
> And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
> I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
> Life's Good.
> But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
> This is not allowed.


Adam if you know how to find the leprechaun. He owes me 20 bucks


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> I know a bit the Kent but not this city.
> On my side I don't went back to my parent's house for 3 weeks. Will go this weekend, I have my cat and my two horsfieldii there, need to control them before the big sleep!
> (And visit my parents too... )



Dartford is right next to the big bridge and tunnels that take the M25 motorway across the River Thames between Kent and Essex.

The Dartford Crossing is better known than the area around Dartford itself. It’s one of the less pretty parts of the country. Quite poor and run down.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Adam if you know how to find the leprechaun. He owes me 20 bucks



That’ll be the last you see of that I am afraid...


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Dartford is right next to the big bridge and tunnels that take the M25 motorway across the River Thames between Kent and Essex.
> 
> The Dartford Crossing is better known than the area around Dartford itself. It’s one of the less pretty parts of the country. Quite poor and run down.


I saw the localisation on Google Maps!


----------



## Ben02

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
> How is eveyone?
> I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
> How is the One-Legged Pirate?
> And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
> I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
> Life's Good.
> But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
> This is not allowed.


The legendary Tidgy’s Dad as revealed himself!!!


----------



## Ben02

Today’s college assignment done and dusted. It was about “Why is it important to weigh your animals, and can the results indicate a potential problem”

I managed to sneak in some tortie facts about hibernation and the importance of weighing them before hand


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Today’s college assignment done and dusted. It was about “Why is it important to weigh your animals, and can the results indicate a potential problem”
> 
> I managed to sneak in some tortie facts about hibernation and the importance of weighing them before hand



Well done!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Today’s college assignment done and dusted. It was about “Why is it important to weigh your animals, and can the results indicate a potential problem”
> 
> I managed to sneak in some tortie facts about hibernation and the importance of weighing them before hand



Yay! Well done


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, after the accident I was on a pink cloud. Joking about my condition but I fell off the cloud. But I am excited about the challenge coming in therapy.


Keep trying. You are an inspiration to people including me.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM
> @Momof4
> @Lyn
> 
> You ladies have been missing in action.. everyone ok??


Yes, I thought I was somehow missing their posts.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Today’s college assignment done and dusted. It was about “Why is it important to weigh your animals, and can the results indicate a potential problem”
> 
> I managed to sneak in some tortie facts about hibernation and the importance of weighing them before hand


Oh me oh my...you'll probably get an A+++. I personally feel it's such an important thing to do. Especially if you want to devote your life to helping animals. A permanent diary of weights and measurements of all the different animals you experience can become invaluable later.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Oh me oh my...you'll probably get an A+++. I personally feel it's such an important thing to do. Especially if you want to devote your life to helping animals. A permanent diary of weights and measurements of all the different animals you experience can become invaluable later.


It is very important, if an animal is underweight and not gaining that indicates a problem. Same for seeing if an animals overweight which can cause problems.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> After a biiiiiig sleep this night I feel soooo good.
> Happy Tuesday everyone!


Happy Martes!...et tu


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> It is very important, if an animal is underweight and not gaining that indicates a problem. Same for seeing if an animals overweight which can cause problems.


I wish I had been able to keep a personal lifetime book on different animals I encountered for my own personal reference later in my life. I'm not a professional but would still like having it.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I wish I had been able to keep a personal lifetime book on different animals I encountered for my own personal reference later in my life. I'm not a professional but would still like having it.


You have inspired me to do that from now on. That’s if I can remember the ones I’ve already encountered


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot here, but cold temps are soon to come.... sad, but true. I’m now thinking about a new indoor nightbox for our Sully for the Winter. The “outdoor night box” is far too cumbersome to relocate. I’m going to build a new indoor box for the dark gloomy wintry months. I’ll probably re-use the Kane heat mat and thermostat in the new one....maybe get a new radiant heat panel.
> 
> @Ray--Opo and @Pastel Tortie .are so lucky - no freezing temps, no sleet, no snow, no frost. No worries! (Ok, hurricanes)


Here in North Florida, we do get freezing temperatures and frost (yearly). Sleet is less uncommon than snow. You don't see many icecycles here, but they do happen on occasion. 

And if there's any frozen precipitation on the roads at all when we wake up, we declare it a snow day. Seriously, it's a safety issue. Most Floridians with any experience driving in snow and ice.............. live MUCH farther south!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> You have inspired me to do that from now on. That’s if I can remember the ones I’ve already encountered


Ok you missed a couple but...you'll still wish you had the new things recorded in your own book. Later. Sooo...yep I'm nagging.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> Today’s college assignment done and dusted. It was about “Why is it important to weigh your animals, and can the results indicate a potential problem”
> 
> I managed to sneak in some tortie facts about hibernation and the importance of weighing them before hand


I don't weigh my box turtle as often these days as I did when she was a hatchling... but I used to weigh her both before and after soaks. I made notations about whether she ate and pooped while soaking. It makes a big difference when you're talking about a hatchling.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Our adult bearded dragon gets notations made on a calendar to record when he poops... which is more or less weekly, give or take a few days. Basically, he will poop on the same day of the week for a couple weeks in a row, then decides he doesn't want to be that predictable and picks a different day for the third week.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I haven't been around online as much lately due to critter care... It's been a slow process getting new (inside) enclosures set up. 

We're getting closer to being able to move the mud turtles into their new 40 breeder tank in our master bathroom.

So once the mud turtles move out of the 20 long tank in our bedroom, we can replace the 20 long tank with a new (other) 40 breeder tank. So then our little Red Lady bearded dragon can move into the 40 tank on our dresser.

After that, we have to settle on a more appropriate location for the 20 long tank (that the mud turtles are in right now). Then get the 20 long tank set up for our new (x2) spotted turtle hatchlings. 

That's sort of the short version...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Keep trying. You are an inspiration to people including me.


Thanks, start my therapy with my leg tomorrow. I am actually excited about going thru the pain. No pain no gain.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, start my therapy with my leg tomorrow. I am actually excited about going thru the pain. No pain no gain.


That's a really good attitude to have.  

I agree with @Cathie G ... You are an inspiration for all of us.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's a really good attitude to have.
> 
> I agree with @Cathie G ... You are an inspiration for all of us.


Thanks, once I get stable on my leg again I will take some video.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Some pics of the cruise.





The 2nd pic is on the ship overlooking Nassau. The last pic was in the port of Freeport. The first was obviously a glamour shot.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Some pics of the cruise.
> View attachment 280696
> View attachment 280697
> View attachment 280698
> View attachment 280699
> 
> The 2nd pic is on the ship overlooking Nassau. The last pic was in the port of Freeport. The first was obviously a glamour shot.


Absolutely love the pictures [emoji4] glad you had a safe fun cruise!


----------



## Bébert81

Well done Ben02 ! 
Nice pictures Ray--Opo, looks nice!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, start my therapy with my leg tomorrow. I am actually excited about going thru the pain. No pain no gain.



Hope it goes well


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around online as much lately due to critter care... It's been a slow process getting new (inside) enclosures set up.
> 
> We're getting closer to being able to move the mud turtles into their new 40 breeder tank in our master bathroom.
> 
> So once the mud turtles move out of the 20 long tank in our bedroom, we can replace the 20 long tank with a new (other) 40 breeder tank. So then our little Red Lady bearded dragon can move into the 40 tank on our dresser.
> 
> After that, we have to settle on a more appropriate location for the 20 long tank (that the mud turtles are in right now). Then get the 20 long tank set up for our new (x2) spotted turtle hatchlings.
> 
> That's sort of the short version...



Yeap, that’s a lot of work! Youve been missed too Anne! Can’t wait to see everyone in their new homes!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Some pics of the cruise. [
> The 2nd pic is on the ship overlooking Nassau. The last pic was in the port of Freeport. The first was obviously a glamour shot.




Wow! Y’all look fabulous in that first pic! I almost didn’t recognize either of you! 

I love the ocean.. I’ve been toe tapping waiting to see some good scenery pics


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies! It’s mid week... down hill from here, right??


----------



## Blackdog1714

So this morning on the phone my boss asked me if I was working today. I said yes, he said well you sound like I just woke you up at home. WELLL its 6:00 AM and I have been up since 4:00 AM and I have given up my energy drinks (Doc wore me down)!!! SOOO sorry I don't wake up like a cheerleader.


----------



## xMario

Blackdog1714 said:


> So this morning on the phone my boss asked me if I was working today. I said yes, he said well you sound like I just woke you up at home. WELLL its 6:00 AM and I have been up since 4:00 AM and I have given up my energy drinks (Doc wore me down)!!! SOOO sorry I don't wake up like a cheerleader.


Ha! Reminds me of my boss..
I broke my leg at the way to work (car crash) and was at the hospital. 
I called him to tell him I cant come I had an accident and broke my leg... he asked:

"But ur still coming in tomorrow right?"

[emoji848]


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Some pics of the cruise.
> View attachment 280696
> View attachment 280697
> View attachment 280698
> View attachment 280699
> 
> The 2nd pic is on the ship overlooking Nassau. The last pic was in the port of Freeport. The first was obviously a glamour shot.


Very nice, thanks for sharing! Your wife is very pretty. Would it kill either of you to smile?


----------



## EllieMay

xMario said:


> Ha! Reminds me of my boss..
> I broke my leg at the way to work (car crash) and was at the hospital.
> I called him to tell him I cant come I had an accident and broke my leg... he asked:
> 
> "But ur still coming in tomorrow right?"
> 
> [emoji848]



WOW!!!! That might make me a bit angry [emoji35]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Good morning roomies. Happy hump day. Woke up this morning with a bad kink in my neck and one in my back, omgoodness... Can't move my neck, and Everytime I breathe my back hurts. Gahhh [emoji27] hope everyone has a fantastic day [emoji3526]


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Good morning roomies. Happy hump day. Woke up this morning with a bad kink in my neck and one in my back, omgoodness... Can't move my neck, and Everytime I breathe my back hurts. Gahhh [emoji27] hope everyone has a fantastic day [emoji3526]


I'm still having solar equipment problems and the service man is scheduled to come out today. So not so fantastic, but I'm getting quite a bit of my winter time readiness stuff accomplished. Feel good about that. And I've started up walking around the pasture for a mile once again. Feel good about that too!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still having solar equipment problems and the service man is scheduled to come out today. So not so fantastic, but I'm getting quite a bit of my winter time readiness stuff accomplished. Feel good about that. And I've started up walking around the pasture for a mile once again. Feel good about that too!


That's good your getting winter ready I hope the guy can fix your solar equipment. Exercising is always good. Keep you in tip top shape [emoji12] it'll keep you on your toes for the torts and turts [emoji3526] I hope all goes well and you have a good day Yvonne!


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Good morning roomies. Happy hump day. Woke up this morning with a bad kink in my neck and one in my back, omgoodness... Can't move my neck, and Everytime I breathe my back hurts. Gahhh [emoji27] hope everyone has a fantastic day [emoji3526]



Ow! I hope your spasms relent quickly


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> Ow! I hope your spasms relent quickly


Oh thank you so much. I do to.. chasing the kids today shall be fun [emoji51] I took some Tylenol and it seems to have helped a little, might take a nice warm bath to loosen my muscles. I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh thank you so much. I do to.. chasing the kids today shall be fun [emoji51] I took some Tylenol and it seems to have helped a little, might take a nice warm bath to loosen my muscles. I hope you have a fantastic day!


If you can find the point of pain really light massage works too. Muscle spasms are horrible. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> If you can find the point of pain really light massage works too. Muscle spasms are horrible. I hope you feel better soon.


Oh my a massage would be absolutely wonderful, I'll have to talk to the hubby lol. Muscle spasms are the worst. I have scoliosis as well so it's a double whammy today.. I had cortisone shots in my back right after my daughter was born and it's been a year so I'm guessing it has worn off and I'm due to go back.. my doctor suggested fusing my spine, I'm very wary about it.. thank you Cathie! I hope you have a wonderful day! [emoji4]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, start my therapy with my leg tomorrow. I am actually excited about going thru the pain. No pain no gain.


They usually start slow so hopefully the pain won't be really bad.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still having solar equipment problems and the service man is scheduled to come out today. So not so fantastic, but I'm getting quite a bit of my winter time readiness stuff accomplished. Feel good about that. And I've started up walking around the pasture for a mile once again. Feel good about that too!


For something that doesn't have any moving parts-you have a lot of parts coming loose


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh my a massage would be absolutely wonderful, I'll have to talk to the hubby lol. Muscle spasms are the worst. I have scoliosis as well so it's a double whammy today.. I had cortisone shots in my back right after my daughter was born and it's been a year so I'm guessing it has worn off and I'm due to go back.. my doctor suggested fusing my spine, I'm very wary about it.. thank you Cathie! I hope you have a wonderful day! [emoji4]


It's weird because I pulled a bunch of muscles in my upper legs when I gave birth to my son. I had to learn that little tidbit on my own. I could actually feel the kink with 2 or 3 of my fingers and just smoothed it down until the pain would stop. It only flares up once in awhile 40 years later. It's not nearly as bad though. I'll be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> It's weird because I pulled a bunch of muscles in my upper legs when I gave birth to my son. I had to learn that little tidbit on my own. I could actually feel the kink with 2 or 3 of my fingers and just smoothed it down until the pain would stop. It only flares up once in awhile 40 years later. It's not nearly as bad though. I'll be thinking and praying for you.


Oh wow! When I had my daughter she came out 9 pounds ... But she popped my sacroiliac joints out of place and I'm still fighting with that. Thank you so much. I definitely will be trying to rub the kinks out..


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hope it goes well


Well it was just assessment day. No pain


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Wow! Y’all look fabulous in that first pic! I almost didn’t recognize either of you!
> 
> I love the ocean.. I’ve been toe tapping waiting to see some good scenery pics


There aren't many scenery pics. We couldn't get off the boat in Freeport and I didn't get off the boat in Nassau. Earlier in the day while we were docked in Nassau. I was in the adult pool. None of the pools were handicapped accessible so I had to wobble on my but to get to the edge of the pool. Got in,had a great time. Then I had to get out. No steps with handrails only ladders. I got on the ladder with my good leg, stood up but then I had to turn to get my butt on the deck. Well it didn't work out so good the first time and jammed my shoulder a little. Second time went better but I needed to go to the room and take a painkiller and rest. My wife and mother in law went to the Nassau but didn't last long because it was hot. Nassau didn't really look that interesting. There was so much to do on the boat. I had a good time later that evening.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> So this morning on the phone my boss asked me if I was working today. I said yes, he said well you sound like I just woke you up at home. WELLL its 6:00 AM and I have been up since 4:00 AM and I have given up my energy drinks (Doc wore me down)!!! SOOO sorry I don't wake up like a cheerleader.


Now that would be a great pic. You in a cheerleader outfit!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing! Your wife is very pretty. Would it kill either of you to smile?


I didn't notice she didn't smile. I am going to razz her about that. I was smiling that's the best it gets


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still having solar equipment problems and the service man is scheduled to come out today. So not so fantastic, but I'm getting quite a bit of my winter time readiness stuff accomplished. Feel good about that. And I've started up walking around the pasture for a mile once again. Feel good about that too!


Wow a mile around the pasture. How many acres do you have?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> They usually start slow so hopefully the pain won't be really bad.


Yep you were right only a assessment


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yep you were right only a assessment


Well..he made you move certain ways? Or dangblasted paperwork!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't notice she didn't smile. I am going to razz her about that. I was smiling that's the best it gets


Rose is lovely and you're beaming. I'm glad the both of you had fun.


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Good morning roomies. Happy hump day. Woke up this morning with a bad kink in my neck and one in my back, omgoodness... Can't move my neck, and Everytime I breathe my back hurts. Gahhh [emoji27] hope everyone has a fantastic day [emoji3526]



Oh no! Hope you get straightened out quickly!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Some pics of the cruise.
> View attachment 280696
> View attachment 280697
> View attachment 280698
> View attachment 280699
> 
> The 2nd pic is on the ship overlooking Nassau. The last pic was in the port of Freeport. The first was obviously a glamour shot.


Awesome man!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> For something that doesn't have any moving parts-you have a lot of parts coming loose


They recently installed a new inverter because the old one quit working, but the new one has shown an error code ever since it was installed. I looked up that code using my friend, Google, and it said there was a loose wire someplace. So today the guy is on the roof checking all the connections on all the panels.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow a mile around the pasture. How many acres do you have?


It's only an acre. I guess I misled you. I walk 10 times around one of the two pastures and that equals appx. 5,200' I really could go longer, but it's so dang boring!!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all! 2 to go woo hoo


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh wow! When I had my daughter she came out 9 pounds ... But she popped my sacroiliac joints out of place and I'm still fighting with that. Thank you so much. I definitely will be trying to rub the kinks out..


I could be wrong but the kinked muscles might be making your back hurt more by pulling on it. You're right. Warm bath, light massage...am I putting you to sleep yet...


----------



## Kristoff

Moozillion said:


> Maybe it was coincidence, but maybe not! [emoji173]️



Get well soon, Bea! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoff

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Good morning everyone if the CDR, here in Minnesota it is has been getting very cold as well.. I believe it's 52 out right now.. Mr. Elvis doesn't like the cold either as he's burried himself in the dirt since the colder weather came. My son has been potty trained since this summer and he does not I repeat does not want to wear his clothes.. he's crazy [emoji16] hope everyone here has a wonderful day and stays warm!



I guess your son is the only one who doesn’t mind the cold? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day!!



Did I hear someone say “pineapple”? [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Hey.... I still do that now



As long as you don’t do what @Turtle Girl 98’s son does... We had John for that. [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Did I hear someone say “pineapple”? [emoji23]


Did i hear someone say “ouch!” Lmao


----------



## Kristoff

Bébert81 said:


> An advantage to live close to the spanish border and want to Spain for parties when I was younger...
> I was fluent but I forgot it due to English learning in school, now I am able to speak it slowly 'cause I need to found my words!



Are you sure you were fluent — or did it just seem to you that way after a few drinks at those parties? [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday crazies!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> [/QUOTE
> Yes! You are on a whole other lever haha welcome to my world


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been for a routine health assessment this afternoon and passed with pretty much flying colours. Cholesterol “fantastic”, ECG normal, low risk of heart problems and diabetes  .. I just need to lose around 7lb/3kg, which I knew anyway and I am steadily sorting that. When my knee gave out earlier this year my weight went up but now I am able to exercise properly I am sure the rest of what I put on will go too. (Although it’s not long until Christmas  )
> 
> I have blood test results to wait for, but hopefully there’ll be nothing unexpected.
> 
> I came back to a 4 page letter (that’s big A4 pages not little ones) from my neurotic neighbour over the road. She has computer problems again. I seriously do not have time to look at this in the next fortnight. I am going north to visit Mum tomorrow, have full days of meetings on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, the Rescue Friday, London Saturday,....
> 
> I chickened out of calling in, as I wouldn’t escape in under an hour, and wrote a note apologising and saying she needs to take it to a computer repair shop. She isn’t short of cash, just very “needy”. I have recommended a couple of places locally she can use, but she’s probably having a meltdown right now.
> 
> I have done odd things for her in the past with her computer, but there is a limit to how much time I can volunteer for this kind of thing. She’s going to have to get her bank card out. * sigh *



Four pages to ask for a favour!!! I remember that neighbour of yours. Sigh.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> So it's like a combination of baseball and bowling. Ok, thanks.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> After a biiiiiig sleep this night I feel soooo good.
> Happy Tuesday everyone!


Thank you. I managed to sleep for once and got to hump day. Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't weigh my box turtle as often these days as I did when she was a hatchling... but I used to weigh her both before and after soaks. I made notations about whether she ate and pooped while soaking. It makes a big difference when you're talking about a hatchling.





Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't notice she didn't smile. I am going to razz her about that. I was smiling that's the best it gets


i tend not to really smile in photos, I look like a psychopath if I do.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't weigh my box turtle as often these days as I did when she was a hatchling... but I used to weigh her both before and after soaks. I made notations about whether she ate and pooped while soaking. It makes a big difference when you're talking about a hatchling.


Yes.and you have their baby book later.


----------



## Ben02

I was in the quarantine room today, the college cares for animals that cannot be cared for anymore aswell or rescues. There was one poor Hermanns with Pneumonia, I’ve seen this before in a tort but this was not a pretty picture. 

I have OCD so as soon as I got home I had a shower and didn’t go near my torts for the rest of the day lol, I don’t want to spread anything. 

OCD can be used as an advantage when working with animals, for example their enclosures must be tidy and clean etc...


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Did I hear someone say “pineapple”? [emoji23]


Sounds yummy.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I was in the quarantine room today, the college cares for animals that cannot be cared for anymore aswell or rescues. There was one poor Hermanns with Pneumonia, I’ve seen this before in a tort but this was not a pretty picture.
> 
> I have OCD so as soon as I got home I had a shower and didn’t go near my torts for the rest of the day lol, I don’t want to spread anything.
> 
> OCD can be used as an advantage when working with animals, for example their enclosures must be tidy and clean etc...


Does that mean that I'm OCD?? I do the same so there's no cross contamination. Sounds good to me.


----------



## EllieMay

I came home and made my rounds with the critters.. I’m missing two ducks [emoji22]..
No signs of fowl play, no bodies... just gone! Kids haven’t noticed yet and I’m praying they just magically show up.. somehow, I doubt it [emoji20]


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I came home and made my rounds with the critters.. I’m missing two ducks [emoji22]..
> No signs of fowl play, no bodies... just gone! Kids haven’t noticed yet and I’m praying they just magically show up.. somehow, I doubt it [emoji20]


Oh no. Darn it. I hope it wasn't a critter that got them, because once they learn where the meal is they'll keep coming back. Your ducks can't fly yet, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo Hoo!!! I'm sending electricity back through to grid to the power company once again!. Hopefully it will stay that way from now on. The guy told me that 10 years ago when my system was installed 'they' weren't using the heavy gauge wires for connectors that they use now-a-days. He found several panels that needed to be re-wired. So I said, "...this means that I'll keep having this problem until all the wiring has been updated?" He hopes not, but maybe so.

So I've made smaller night areas inside each tortoise shed, replaced the pig blankets with radiant heat panels and this winter I shouldn't use as much electricity as I used last winter. And my solar system is producing once again. Hopefully things are all good for a while now!

The inverter was guaranteed for 10 years and the panels usually last about 20 years, so my old inverter went out 4 months after the 10 year mark. The new inverter should last as long as my existing panels. Good grief, I'll be 91 in 10 years. You buy something like that and expect it will last forever. It never occurred to me I would be having to spend more money on it.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yes he definitely doesn't seem to mind the cold [emoji848] his daddy doesn't either lol. I am a freeze baby [emoji3526] if my son had the choice he would never wear clothes.. I'm sure that was all of us at some point or another, we just don't remember it lol


Kristoff said:


> I guess your son is the only one who doesn’t mind the cold? [emoji23]


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh wow! When I had my daughter she came out 9 pounds ... But she popped my sacroiliac joints out of place and I'm still fighting with that. Thank you so much. I definitely will be trying to rub the kinks out..



My two were 9lb 4oz and then 9lb 14oz. Let’s just say musculoskeletal problems have featured ever since including two surgeries on a prolapsed lumbar disk


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well it was just assessment day. No pain



Excellent


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The worst part of the week is over. I have had two days of meetings at my governor schools where we were digging in depth into the data around the public exam results for each that came out last month.

Last night we went to the local theatre to see Welsh comedian Rhod Gilbert. It was properly funny; real belly laugh stuff. Just what I needed 

Today I start with yoga, much more relaxing, and then have another governor meeting this afternoon.

Tomorrow, I finally get back to the rescue!


----------



## Bébert81

A new roomate since yesterday for my wife.
She's expatriate because of me so I though she will feel better at home with a cat.











We called him Cloud.


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> A new roomate since yesterday for my wife.
> She's expatriate because of me so I though she will feel better at home with a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called him Cloud.



Very cute


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Does that mean that I'm OCD?? I do the same so there's no cross contamination. Sounds good to me.


The thing is, If something is messy or untidy in the enclosure, I have to do it straight away otherwise it will bug me.


----------



## Ben02

Bébert81 said:


> A new roomate since yesterday for my wife.
> She's expatriate because of me so I though she will feel better at home with a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called him Cloud.


Adorable!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no. Darn it. I hope it wasn't a critter that got them, because once they learn where the meal is they'll keep coming back. Your ducks can't fly yet, right?



No they can’t fly. I had the same thought about the critter.. I went out just before dark to try and get them in the roost but they wouldn’t come. They were out on the water. I woke up once in the night and took a flashlight to check on them and they stayed on the edge of the water. Something definitely spooked them where they learned that water was safer because that wasn’t something they have done before. I just can’t imagine what got two with out leaving a single feather! [emoji35]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! I'm sending electricity back through to grid to the power company once again!. Hopefully it will stay that way from now on. The guy told me that 10 years ago when my system was installed 'they' weren't using the heavy gauge wires for connectors that they use now-a-days. He found several panels that needed to be re-wired. So I said, "...this means that I'll keep having this problem until all the wiring has been updated?" He hopes not, but maybe so.
> 
> So I've made smaller night areas inside each tortoise shed, replaced the pig blankets with radiant heat panels and this winter I shouldn't use as much electricity as I used last winter. And my solar system is producing once again. Hopefully things are all good for a while now!
> 
> The inverter was guaranteed for 10 years and the panels usually last about 20 years, so my old inverter went out 4 months after the 10 year mark. The new inverter should last as long as my existing panels. Good grief, I'll be 91 in 10 years. You buy something like that and expect it will last forever. It never occurred to me I would be having to spend more money on it.



Hopefully you won’t! But at least your IP and running for now. . AND you got all the heat changed... whewwwwww... you make me tired just reading Hope you get some good time in the recliner with your kindle!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. The worst part of the week is over. I have had two days of meetings at my governor schools where we were digging in depth into the data around the public exam results for each that came out last month.
> 
> Last night we went to the local theatre to see Welsh comedian Rhod Gilbert. It was properly funny; real belly laugh stuff. Just what I needed
> 
> Today I start with yoga, much more relaxing, and then have another governor meeting this afternoon.
> 
> Tomorrow, I finally get back to the rescue!



Can’t beat a good comedy.. I’m glad your through the worst. It’s mostly selfish, I’ll admit because I absolutely love the updates from the rescue.. enjoy the yoga , you definitely earned it!


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> A new roomate since yesterday for my wife.
> She's expatriate because of me so I though she will feel better at home with a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called him Cloud.



Omg! He’s adorable! And he’s just looking for an adventure totally sweet... congrats!


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> No they can’t fly. I had the same thought about the critter.. I went out just before dark to try and get them in the roost but they wouldn’t come. They were out on the water. I woke up once in the night and took a flashlight to check on them and they stayed on the edge of the water. Something definitely spooked them where they learned that water was safer because that wasn’t something they have done before. I just can’t imagine what got two with out leaving a single feather! [emoji35]



So I went to check on them and something got another last night.. the remaining 3 were in the coop. Hopefully they will let me lock them in tonight. Again, no bodies & no evidence


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> The thing is, If something is messy or untidy in the enclosure, I have to do it straight away otherwise it will bug me.



Too much time on your hands [emoji1]

The 80:20 rule applies to most things

The effort required to achieve perfection is disproportionate to the benefit!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well..he made you move certain ways? Or dangblasted paperwork!


She had me move into different positions to measure my flexibility range on arms and legs. Paper work wasn't too bad.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Rose is lovely and you're beaming. I'm glad the both of you had fun.


Yes we enjoyed it. The housekeeping staff and our dinner staff were Filipino so we got some special treatment.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I came home and made my rounds with the critters.. I’m missing two ducks [emoji22]..
> No signs of fowl play, no bodies... just gone! Kids haven’t noticed yet and I’m praying they just magically show up.. somehow, I doubt it [emoji20]


Aww sorry to hear that! Hope they come back. I checked on Aiden and i swear it wasnt him


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Too much time on your hands [emoji1]
> 
> The 80:20 rule applies to most things
> 
> The effort required to achieve perfection is disproportionate to the benefit!


That was the case in the summer lol. 

Now that I’m at college and doing stuff, it doesn’t bug me as long as it did when I had all the time in the world.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, doing my regular routine. Waiting for his heiness to wake up.
Here are a few pics of the cruise.



This was a morning sunrise while I was eating breakfast. Just entering Freeport.

Another morning sunrise while having breakfast.

A boat in Freeport


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aww sorry to hear that! Hope they come back. I checked on Aiden and i swear it wasnt him



Thanks:-( my biggest concern had been possums.. but they are not the culprit and I’m pretty stumped... I’m going Duck WrAngling this evening before dark!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Thanks:-( my biggest concern had been possums.. but they are not the culprit and I’m pretty stumped... I’m going Duck WrAngling this evening before dark!


Good luck! Hope you find the culprits


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good luck! Hope you find the culprits


Call up ace ventura haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> A new roomate since yesterday for my wife.
> She's expatriate because of me so I though she will feel better at home with a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called him Cloud.


Aw, what a cute little Cloud!!! I love baby kittens.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> So I went to check on them and something got another last night.. the remaining 3 were in the coop. Hopefully they will let me lock them in tonight. Again, no bodies & no evidence


This is awful! They were so cute going into the roost when you told them to. And after you raised them from babies. This is heartbreaking.

I had a cage full of baby ducks one year a long time ago. I guess there were may 4 or 5 of them in the cage. It was a large enough cage for them and they had food and a waterer big enough to swim in. One morning when I went out there were two missing. The cage wire was only 1/2" squares, so I know a baby couldn't have escaped. I finally figured out it was a fox, because I saw it on the fence one morning. He eventually got all the babies. I have no idea how he was able to get them out through the wire, but they're crafty little devils.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> My two were 9lb 4oz and then 9lb 14oz. Let’s just say musculoskeletal problems have featured ever since including two surgeries on a prolapsed lumbar disk


Oh my I am so sorry.. having bigger babies sure takes a toll on us.. my son came out at 6 lbs and her at 9 lbs. Does your back hurt still? Or has surgery helped any?


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh my I am so sorry.. having bigger babies sure takes a toll on us.. my son came out at 6 lbs and her at 9 lbs. Does your back hurt still? Or has surgery helped any?



The surgery sorted the disk. It’s all the other muscles that still cause problems. Staying straight, or trying to, is just part of my routine. I am not in constant pain. I just have to be vigilant so I can try to catch ongoing problems and get treatment before I am in agony.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> i tend not to really smile in photos, I look like a psychopath if I do.


I can't smile on demand either. If I'm smiling then I'm smiling.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> The surgery sorted the disk. It’s all the other muscles that still cause problems. Staying straight, or trying to, is just part of my routine. I am not in constant pain. I just have to be vigilant so I can try to catch ongoing problems and get treatment before I am in agony.


I am so sorry to hear that but it is nice to hear your not in agony. My doctor has talked about fusing my spine and lately I've been considering it more and more due to the fact someday I can't even get up out of bed. I am also starting to get a hump on my neck from my spine pushing my neck forwards.. nervous about the fusion but it might happen in the near future. I hope your back stays well and you stay well too.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! I'm sending electricity back through to grid to the power company once again!. Hopefully it will stay that way from now on. The guy told me that 10 years ago when my system was installed 'they' weren't using the heavy gauge wires for connectors that they use now-a-days. He found several panels that needed to be re-wired. So I said, "...this means that I'll keep having this problem until all the wiring has been updated?" He hopes not, but maybe so.
> 
> So I've made smaller night areas inside each tortoise shed, replaced the pig blankets with radiant heat panels and this winter I shouldn't use as much electricity as I used last winter. And my solar system is producing once again. Hopefully things are all good for a while now!
> 
> The inverter was guaranteed for 10 years and the panels usually last about 20 years, so my old inverter went out 4 months after the 10 year mark. The new inverter should last as long as my existing panels. Good grief, I'll be 91 in 10 years. You buy something like that and expect it will last forever. It never occurred to me I would be having to spend more money on it.


That's great! And you'll have to live at least until 91 to get your money's worth...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I can't smile on demand either. If I'm smiling then I'm smiling.


That’s just like me!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bébert81 said:


> A new roomate since yesterday for my wife.
> She's expatriate because of me so I though she will feel better at home with a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called him Cloud.


Oh, he's precious! Sweet Cloud kitty...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ben02 said:


> The thing is, If something is messy or untidy in the enclosure, I have to do it straight away otherwise it will bug me.


Well, if you don't get around to some of that sooner, vs. later, it WILL bug you... The creepy crawlies will show up.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I came home and made my rounds with the critters.. I’m missing two ducks [emoji22]..
> No signs of fowl play, no bodies... just gone! Kids haven’t noticed yet and I’m praying they just magically show up.. somehow, I doubt it [emoji20]


Owl, maybe? Or hawks?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I can't smile on demand either. If I'm smiling then I'm smiling.


You and @Ben02 may have to cultivate the art of the Smirk... You'll always look like you know a secret, but you won't hate your smile in photos.

I tend to keep a smile... a dumb smile, a polite smile, sometimes even a smirk... on my face, but it takes people who know me quite well to know when it's authentic.

Petty people have learned to detest my smirk... It's often an "I told you so" waiting to happen...  Of course, I have too much sense of self preservation to utter those words in all but the rarest occasion.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Owl, maybe? Or hawks?


Ya know? I hadn't thought of an owl. Night hunter. I'll bet that's what happened.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You and @Ben02 may have to cultivate the art of the Smirk... You'll always look like you know a secret, but you won't hate your smile in photos.
> 
> I tend to keep a smile... a dumb smile, a polite smile, sometimes even a smirk... on my face, but it takes people who know me quite well to know when it's authentic.
> 
> Petty people have learned to detest my smirk... It's often an "I told you so" waiting to happen...  Of course, I have too much sense of self preservation to utter those words in all but the rarest occasion.


I don't have a smile. When I try to smile the corners of my mouth turn down or straight out to the sides rather than up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bringing in the groceries and putting them away just wears me out! I have a grocery cart that was stolen from a drug store parking lot (not by me) and I make two trips with it into the house with the groceries. Then putting them away in the fridge and cupboards, then folding the stupid plastic bags! Whew! I'm plumb tuckered out!!!

I bought a half gallon of orange, strawberry, banana juice. I'm hoping it doesn't have strawberry seeds in it (I don't eat seeds). I'm getting a little tired of my usual drink - Arnold Palmer's tea/lemonade. And I just can't stomach water. I also got a half gallon (but it no longer comes in half gallon size) French Vanilla ice cream and a tub of Malt balls. Oh and I can't forget the lightly salted Lays potato chips. Now if I can just pace myself and make these snacks last until next shopping day!


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, if you don't get around to some of that sooner, vs. later, it WILL bug you... The creepy crawlies will show up.


I sometimes see the odd gnat in there.


----------



## Ben02

Pastel Tortie said:


> You and @Ben02 may have to cultivate the art of the Smirk... You'll always look like you know a secret, but you won't hate your smile in photos.
> 
> I tend to keep a smile... a dumb smile, a polite smile, sometimes even a smirk... on my face, but it takes people who know me quite well to know when it's authentic.
> 
> Petty people have learned to detest my smirk... It's often an "I told you so" waiting to happen...  Of course, I have too much sense of self preservation to utter those words in all but the rarest occasion.


I guarantee you that 90% of photos of me, I am not smiling in them. There is one in the garage of me smiling at a wedding with 14 other people in it, not only do I look deranged, but the camera made my eyes glow red in the picture. Demon child!


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that but it is nice to hear your not in agony. My doctor has talked about fusing my spine and lately I've been considering it more and more due to the fact someday I can't even get up out of bed. I am also starting to get a hump on my neck from my spine pushing my neck forwards.. nervous about the fusion but it might happen in the near future. I hope your back stays well and you stay well too.



Fusing always sounds so bad to me  These injuries are so common. Carol has massive problems with her back and Ed, zeropilot, with his too.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> Fusing always sounds so bad to me  These injuries are so common. Carol has massive problems with her back and Ed, zeropilot, with his too.


Yes, it seems to be a very easy area to injure.. there are just so many people with chronic pain [emoji53] thank you for your conversation


----------



## JoesMum

Ooh this is good news!

Daily Cheese Might Protect Your Blood Vessels From The Damage Caused By Too Much Salt


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Ooh this is good news!
> 
> Daily Cheese Might Protect Your Blood Vessels From The Damage Caused By Too Much Salt


I guess ill go have a cheeseburger now


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes we enjoyed it. The housekeeping staff and our dinner staff were Filipino so we got some special treatment.


Yes...they are a beautiful bunch of people...I really enjoyed reading about the islands when I was a child. Lancaster is home to several Filipino families. I was able to be around their culture. It's nice.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You and @Ben02 may have to cultivate the art of the Smirk... You'll always look like you know a secret, but you won't hate your smile in photos.
> 
> I tend to keep a smile... a dumb smile, a polite smile, sometimes even a smirk... on my face, but it takes people who know me quite well to know when it's authentic.
> 
> Petty people have learned to detest my smirk... It's often an "I told you so" waiting to happen...  Of course, I have too much sense of self preservation to utter those words in all but the rarest occasion.


Oh me oh my...hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ya know? I hadn't thought of an owl. Night hunter. I'll bet that's what happened.


Maybe the nutty ducks learned to fly.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Ooh this is good news!
> 
> Daily Cheese Might Protect Your Blood Vessels From The Damage Caused By Too Much Salt


It's actually sodium that does a lot of damage. Salt is better but as usual in moderation. I have to watch convenient foods. They're high in sodium and always have corn. I love cheddar though.


----------



## Yvonne G

@JoesMum : Is there some sort of English superstition about having horse statuette on your window sill? I watch a couple different Uk based tv shows and there is almost always a horse in the window of each house.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Owl, maybe? Or hawks?



An Owl did cross my mind... it’s something in The middle of the night and I think it got the one off of the water last night. Fox’s are highly suspect but I haven’t seen one around in ages.. there’s no tracks and it’s a pretty easy to read area.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Ya know? I hadn't thought of an owl. Night hunter. I'll bet that's what happened.



I’m so disappointed! I truly thought they were at a safe point.. it’s so crazy to have a predator where they are staying.. I may set up a camera... I came home and netted them and locked them in the coop. The three left are very disturbed now [emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Ooh this is good news!
> 
> Daily Cheese Might Protect Your Blood Vessels From The Damage Caused By Too Much Salt



I LOVE cheese!!! I just wish it wasn’t so hard on the cholesterol:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Maybe the nutty ducks learned to fly.



I wish I believed that:-( I’ve even wondered if we may have gotten a gator in the lake... I feel horrible, like I should have been able to protect them. I just hate keeping anything locked up[emoji20]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It's actually sodium that does a lot of damage. Salt is better but as usual in moderation. I have to watch convenient foods. They're high in sodium and always have corn. I love cheddar though.



Me too! A nice sweet red wine and extra sharp cheddar is my favorite but it’s sure hard on the hips lately


----------



## EllieMay

The rain from Imelda has finally started here. It will fall throughout the night and most of tomorrow... I’m praying for those a bit further south (Houston area) that has gotten over 40” of rain ! I saw earlier that 911 was overwhelmed with calls ...


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, it's lovely that this silly thread is continuing apace without me.
> How is eveyone?
> I hope you have killed off the leprechauns.
> How is the One-Legged Pirate?
> And the hedegehogs, jellyfish, penguins and all the rest.
> I hope you are all as well as you magnificent people deserve to be.
> Life's Good.
> But I hear on the ether that all is not well with some of my favourite people.
> This is not allowed.



Adam! Welcome back, my friend. I was worried the new roommates will start adding “if he exists” after every mention of Our Dark Lord. How are you, Wifey, and Tidgy? Good to not see you, sir.


----------



## Kristoff

Bébert81 said:


> A new roomate since yesterday for my wife.
> She's expatriate because of me so I though she will feel better at home with a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called him Cloud.



So purrfect.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Bringing in the groceries and putting them away just wears me out! I have a grocery cart that was stolen from a drug store parking lot (not by me) and I make two trips with it into the house with the groceries. Then putting them away in the fridge and cupboards, then folding the stupid plastic bags! Whew! I'm plumb tuckered out!!!
> 
> I bought a half gallon of orange, strawberry, banana juice. I'm hoping it doesn't have strawberry seeds in it (I don't eat seeds). I'm getting a little tired of my usual drink - Arnold Palmer's tea/lemonade. And I just can't stomach water. I also got a half gallon (but it no longer comes in half gallon size) French Vanilla ice cream and a tub of Malt balls. Oh and I can't forget the lightly salted Lays potato chips. Now if I can just pace myself and make these snacks last until next shopping day!



I also got tired of lemonade. By the age of 10. Drinking wine now - no such issues. Cheers, Yvonne.


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess ill go have a cheeseburger now



Hey, that was a cheesy joke!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I’m so disappointed! I truly thought they were at a safe point.. it’s so crazy to have a predator where they are staying.. I may set up a camera... I came home and netted them and locked them in the coop. The three left are very disturbed now [emoji20]



I take it no news as of now?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Hey, that was a cheesy joke!


Sorry... hope your not lactose intolerant


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I wish I believed that:-( I’ve even wondered if we may have gotten a gator in the lake... I feel horrible, like I should have been able to protect them. I just hate keeping anything locked up[emoji20]



Locking them up would’ve been cruel. You know you can’t protect them 100%. No one could... Sending you a big hug.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I also got tired of lemonade. By the age of 10. Drinking wine now - no such issues. Cheers, Yvonne.



I’ll drink to that [emoji485]!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I take it no news as of now?



Where have you been my friend??? How was your week? Nothing new. The 3 are safe and sound. I put them in just as the rain began when I got home earlier. I will check on them in a bit, but I feel pretty confident that the coop is safe.. I’ll let them out during the daytime again and hopefully I’ll can just lock them up at nights.. how is new school? Any leads on the government job???


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Locking them up would’ve been cruel. You know you can’t protect them 100%. No one could... Sending you a big hug.



Thanks !!! I get too attached:-(


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Thanks !!! I get too attached:-(


Aww id send a hug too.. but im scared shi.less of you LOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But seriously.. i hope for a miracle and they show up


----------



## Yvonne G

Someone stole some of my cactus:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Someone stole some of my cactus:
> 
> View attachment 280842


Those nasty, rotten, good for nothing, awful people for defacing and stealing your cactus! 

Have to ask... Are/were they on drugs? In other words, was this a cactus with hallucinogenic properties that they butchered and stole?

Have you reported it yet?


----------



## Bébert81

The kitten isn't weaned so we bought some kitten milk for him. He can lap so we just have to put it on a bowl, easier…


----------



## Bébert81

Yvonne G said:


> Someone stole some of my cactus:
> 
> View attachment 280842


Soooo nasty… Is it close to a public access?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Is that where those stupid hybrid cati come from that you see everywhere- green stalk with the grafted colored head?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aww id send a hug too.. but im scared shi.less of you LOL



) well thanks... 
totally uncalled for though[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Someone stole some of my cactus:
> 
> View attachment 280842



How rude!!! If it makes you feel better, it will never grow for them now. Karma says it must wither and die [emoji48]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday!!! Finally! Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Except for the cactus thief


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And the ducky thief


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday All

I know at least one, maybe two CDRs might be interested in this. A small group of us paddled in Southern Md yesterday near Calvert Cliffs in search of some fossilized shark teeth. The cliffs here on the Chesapeake Bay have layers and layers of fossilized vertebrate and inverts preserved in the deep clays. Wave action uncovers fossils on a daily basis.

Heading Out of the Marina



Landing at the Beach



Another Beach Landing



Yes, we found a few teeth. Need to snap a nice pix of the ones I brought home.

Happy Friday


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> I know at least one, maybe two CDRs might be interested in this. A small group of us paddled in Southern Md yesterday near Calvert Cliffs in search of some fossilized shark teeth. The cliffs here on the Chesapeake Bay have layers and layers of fossilized vertebrate and inverts preserved in the deep clays. Wave action uncovers fossils on a daily basis.
> 
> Heading Out of the Marina
> View attachment 280846
> 
> 
> Landing at the Beach
> View attachment 280847
> 
> 
> Another Beach Landing
> View attachment 280848
> 
> 
> Yes, we found a few teeth. Need to snap a nice pix of the ones I brought home.
> 
> Happy Friday



Those cliff banks look full of awesome finds! Yeppp... I’m officially jealous!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. The rain overnight wasn’t as bad as what I thought it would be. It’s forecasted sporadically through the day but I don’t foresee any repercussions in our area. Hope everyone is headed for a great weekend!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> @JoesMum : Is there some sort of English superstition about having horse statuette on your window sill? I watch a couple different Uk based tv shows and there is almost always a horse in the window of each house.



Not that I have ever heard of. Coincidence!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Someone stole some of my cactus:
> 
> View attachment 280842



[emoji33] That’s a bit blatant! Some people really are no good!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

I am currently at the hairdresser getting my hair pruned. It’s got ridiculously thick.

Thos morning I was at the rescue cleaning, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons

This little guy is due for release with his family very soon. He’s one of 5 babies born in the rescue to a very attentive Mum. It’s impossible to photograph all 6 together [emoji1]

“I put on weight. Can I have more food now?”


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Thanks:-( my biggest concern had been possums.. but they are not the culprit and I’m pretty stumped... I’m going Duck WrAngling this evening before dark!


My son has chickens and had a problem with weasels.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those nasty, rotten, good for nothing, awful people for defacing and stealing your cactus!
> 
> Have to ask... Are/were they on drugs? In other words, was this a cactus with hallucinogenic properties that they butchered and stole?
> 
> Have you reported it yet?


No, no hallucinogenic properties to these type cactus. And I won't be reporting it. It's not a big deal. I wouldn't want to take up the time the police could be taking care of real problems.

But the cactus wasn't easy to get to. You can see the terrible cactus bush it's growing out of. In fact there were two cut off pieces in the middle of that bush that they couldn't get to to take away. I gave the rest of the cactus garden a close inspection and none of the other plants have been mutilated. I would have been more than happy to give them cuttings, but I wouldn't have defaced the plant like they did.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Soooo nasty… Is it close to a public access?


I live on a very busy street, and my cactus garden is across the front of the property. This particular cactus is right on my driveway.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is that where those stupid hybrid cati come from that you see everywhere- green stalk with the grafted colored head?


No, this one is way too big for that. I learned a bit about that moon cactus you speak of when one of our members asked if they were edible. I went to my friend Google and here's what he told me about moon cactus: They are brightly colored confections called *moon cacti*: little spheres of vividness from the genus Gymnocalycium. The challenge with these sweeties is one of chlorophyll, or the lack of it. Because of this, each one can only survive as a scion — the upper “*moon*” is *grafted* onto green Hylocereus rootstock.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I am currently at the hairdresser getting my hair pruned. It’s got ridiculously thick.
> 
> Thos morning I was at the rescue cleaning, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons
> 
> This little guy is due for release with his family very soon. He’s one of 5 babies born in the rescue to a very attentive Mum. It’s impossible to photograph all 6 together [emoji1]
> 
> “I put on weight. Can I have more food now?”
> View attachment 280849
> 
> 
> View attachment 280850


Dang those are cute little beings!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> I know at least one, maybe two CDRs might be interested in this. A small group of us paddled in Southern Md yesterday near Calvert Cliffs in search of some fossilized shark teeth. The cliffs here on the Chesapeake Bay have layers and layers of fossilized vertebrate and inverts preserved in the deep clays. Wave action uncovers fossils on a daily basis.
> 
> Heading Out of the Marina
> View attachment 280846
> 
> 
> Landing at the Beach
> View attachment 280847
> 
> 
> Another Beach Landing
> View attachment 280848
> 
> 
> Yes, we found a few teeth. Need to snap a nice pix of the ones I brought home.
> 
> Happy Friday




As promised, here’s a snap of the three fossilized shark teeth that I came home with. Not bad for an hour or so of casual fossil hunting.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Hey, that was a cheesy joke!


Your supposed to get points when you mention cheese. But @Tig


Kristoff said:


> Hey, that was a cheesy joke!


When you mention cheese your supposed to get points but @Tidgy's Dad is the only one to issue points. At least when I was reading the old scrolls that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> I know at least one, maybe two CDRs might be interested in this. A small group of us paddled in Southern Md yesterday near Calvert Cliffs in search of some fossilized shark teeth. The cliffs here on the Chesapeake Bay have layers and layers of fossilized vertebrate and inverts preserved in the deep clays. Wave action uncovers fossils on a daily basis.
> 
> Heading Out of the Marina
> View attachment 280846
> 
> 
> Landing at the Beach
> View attachment 280847
> 
> 
> Another Beach Landing
> View attachment 280848
> 
> 
> Yes, we found a few teeth. Need to snap a nice pix of the ones I brought home.
> 
> Happy Friday


That's so cool. With all the paddling you do. You must have arms like Popeye!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone gonna try and catch up here today ( maybe). Opo decided to come out of his hide around 11:30 am. Back in the day I would have been all worried that something was wrong with him. I don't fall for that anymore. 
Hope everyone's weekend goes good.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> It’s been very emotionally draining around here.
> We’ve attended 3 funerals in the past 3 weeks and I’m done!!


I’ve been banned from attending funerals. Y’all know how at weddings older folks will stop you and say, “Some day that will be you up there.”
Well at funerals I’ve started saying to older folks,”Some day that will be you up there.” Needless to say that is not always received well. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok everyone here is a pic that is gross pic. 
It blistered so I thought it might be a burn but couldn't remember burning myself. 
Now after a week I think it might be a spider bite.
Any doctors on call?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I am currently at the hairdresser getting my hair pruned. It’s got ridiculously thick.
> 
> Thos morning I was at the rescue cleaning, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons
> 
> This little guy is due for release with his family very soon. He’s one of 5 babies born in the rescue to a very attentive Mum. It’s impossible to photograph all 6 together [emoji1]
> 
> “I put on weight. Can I have more food now?”
> View attachment 280849
> 
> 
> View attachment 280850


Yvonne! She found your cactus


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone here is a pic that is gross pic.
> It blistered so I thought it might be a burn but couldn't remember burning myself.
> Now after a week I think it might be a spider bite.
> Any doctors on call?
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872


Holy cow!!! Thats not good


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Holy cow!!! Thats not good


Yeah time to go to the doctor.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Your supposed to get points when you mention cheese. But @Tig
> 
> When you mention cheese your supposed to get points but @Tidgy's Dad is the only one to issue points. At least when I was reading the old scrolls that's how I interpreted it.


I really liked @Kristoff 's idea of adding ". . . if he exists!" behind Adam's name every time we use it. So, @Tidgy's Dad (if he exists) you'd better give Ray his cheesy points!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone here is a pic that is gross pic.
> It blistered so I thought it might be a burn but couldn't remember burning myself.
> Now after a week I think it might be a spider bite.
> Any doctors on call?
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872


Sheesh, Ray!!! That looks awfully painful.


----------



## Yvonne G

My back is killing me. I think I'm finished for the day. I have a nice little bar shaped pillow that's filled with styrofoam beads and I sit in my recliner with that pillow across my lower back. M-m-m-m-m. . . feels so good!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> As promised, here’s a snap of the three fossilized shark teeth that I came home with. Not bad for an hour or so of casual fossil hunting.
> 
> View attachment 280851



Adam would be proud of you


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Where have you been my friend??? How was your week? Nothing new. The 3 are safe and sound. I put them in just as the rain began when I got home earlier. I will check on them in a bit, but I feel pretty confident that the coop is safe.. I’ll let them out during the daytime again and hopefully I’ll can just lock them up at nights.. how is new school? Any leads on the government job???



Hi Heather, I’m still busy with freelancing or walking to the nearest thrift stores (3 miles away). I don’t feel well on buses, so I avoid them as much as I can. 

Daughter loves her new school. She has a few good friends already, and the teacher seems positive and very experienced. 

Still filing job applications.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Thanks !!! I get too attached:-(



Sigh.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Someone stole some of my cactus:
> 
> View attachment 280842



??? The meerkats?? [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> I know at least one, maybe two CDRs might be interested in this. A small group of us paddled in Southern Md yesterday near Calvert Cliffs in search of some fossilized shark teeth. The cliffs here on the Chesapeake Bay have layers and layers of fossilized vertebrate and inverts preserved in the deep clays. Wave action uncovers fossils on a daily basis.
> 
> Heading Out of the Marina
> View attachment 280846
> 
> 
> Landing at the Beach
> View attachment 280847
> 
> 
> Another Beach Landing
> View attachment 280848
> 
> 
> Yes, we found a few teeth. Need to snap a nice pix of the ones I brought home.
> 
> Happy Friday



So you’ve found some? Sharp!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Not that I have ever heard of. Coincidence!



@Yvonne G, I’m pretty sure they do it for the _neigh_bours.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I am currently at the hairdresser getting my hair pruned. It’s got ridiculously thick.
> 
> Thos morning I was at the rescue cleaning, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons
> 
> This little guy is due for release with his family very soon. He’s one of 5 babies born in the rescue to a very attentive Mum. It’s impossible to photograph all 6 together [emoji1]
> 
> “I put on weight. Can I have more food now?”
> View attachment 280849
> 
> 
> View attachment 280850



Your hair does look thick and spiky in that picture.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> As promised, here’s a snap of the three fossilized shark teeth that I came home with. Not bad for an hour or so of casual fossil hunting.
> 
> View attachment 280851



Triple sharp! Great finds.


----------



## Kristoff

We’ve put up a bird feeder that someone no longer wanted, but our resident sparrows didn’t mind that it’s old. It also got visited by a pair of blue jays — exciting! On the downside, those greedy sparrows finished the entire tower of food in 24 hours. [emoji33]




A clever squirrel follows the birds. They’re messy eaters, so it’s been busy keeping the ground clean under the feeder.


----------



## Kristoff

There’s apparently a strict pecking order with these little gluttons. [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Anyway, happy and productive Friday, roommates.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> @Yvonne G, I’m pretty sure they do it for the _neigh_bours.


LOL!! I've never been good at thinking puns. That's a whinney-er!!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone here is a pic that is gross pic.
> It blistered so I thought it might be a burn but couldn't remember burning myself.
> Now after a week I think it might be a spider bite.
> Any doctors on call?
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872


Oh my .. it does look like it could be a spider bite.. I hope all goes well and it heals up good. Hope you are okay too


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I am currently at the hairdresser getting my hair pruned. It’s got ridiculously thick.
> 
> Thos morning I was at the rescue cleaning, feeding and weighing hedgehogs and pigeons
> 
> This little guy is due for release with his family very soon. He’s one of 5 babies born in the rescue to a very attentive Mum. It’s impossible to photograph all 6 together [emoji1]
> 
> “I put on weight. Can I have more food now?”
> View attachment 280849
> 
> 
> View attachment 280850



Omigosh!!! The cuteness. That face looking up just melts me 
Thanks Linda.. you’ve brightened my whole day!
Hope your hair turns out perfect[emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My son has chickens and had a problem with weasels.



We don’t have that many weasels around but Any of the normal feather stealers usually leave some kind of evidence... it’s crazy! I went down to let my remaining three out and they were scared to get on the water... Big catfish maybe??


----------



## Yvonne G

Are there any other water fowl living on the pond?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> As promised, here’s a snap of the three fossilized shark teeth that I came home with. Not bad for an hour or so of casual fossil hunting.
> 
> View attachment 280851



That middle one cleaned up nice!! And I sure wouldn’t want to run into the owner of the big one!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I wish I believed that:-( I’ve even wondered if we may have gotten a gator in the lake... I feel horrible, like I should have been able to protect them. I just hate keeping anything locked up[emoji20]


I can't remember how old they are when they learn to fly. It's not very many weeks though. Sorry. The problem with ducks I found was...when they learn to fly they fly off even if they're not old or smart enough to fend for themselves. My son's ducks loved their pond so much that even when it was frozen solid, he would have to make them come in at night. I just think they're really hard to protect and you can't blame yourself.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone gonna try and catch up here today ( maybe). Opo decided to come out of his hide around 11:30 am. Back in the day I would have been all worried that something was wrong with him. I don't fall for that anymore.
> Hope everyone's weekend goes good.



Lol!! Live n learn)


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone here is a pic that is gross pic.
> It blistered so I thought it might be a burn but couldn't remember burning myself.
> Now after a week I think it might be a spider bite.
> Any doctors on call?
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872



My daughter got bit by a brown recluse once. It started out looking like a mosquito bite.. then impetigo... then very similar to what you have.. we had to clean and scrape it, used a drawing salve, and antibiotics. It was a long healing process and today ( years later) she has a scar that looks like a bullet hole wound .. the thing is, if you don’t get all of the venom gone, it will keep killing the tissue and growing..


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yvonne! She found your cactus



Lol!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My back is killing me. I think I'm finished for the day. I have a nice little bar shaped pillow that's filled with styrofoam beads and I sit in my recliner with that pillow across my lower back. M-m-m-m-m. . . feels so good!



And you have a freshly stocked supply of snacks... hope your back lets up & that kindles’ charged!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh, Ray!!! That looks awfully painful.


It is painful it also located on my right forearm where they had to skin graft from skin from my thigh. I just called and made a appointment for Mon.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> The kitten isn't weaned so we bought some kitten milk for him. He can lap so we just have to put it on a bowl, easier…


The little kitten is so cute. He holds his ears and body like our Dilly did when he was a kitten.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> My back is killing me. I think I'm finished for the day. I have a nice little bar shaped pillow that's filled with styrofoam beads and I sit in my recliner with that pillow across my lower back. M-m-m-m-m. . . feels so good!


Get a glass of wine while you're in the recliner. You deserve it!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hi Heather, I’m still busy with freelancing or walking to the nearest thrift stores (3 miles away). I don’t feel well on buses, so I avoid them as much as I can.
> 
> Daughter loves her new school. She has a few good friends already, and the teacher seems positive and very experienced.
> 
> Still filing job applications.



Busy is good, thrift shopping even better

I’m glad everything is good for your daughter.. that’s always most important on my list... 

Just don’t get too busy for us Roomies in the CDR... the puns have been few & far between lately


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh my .. it does look like it could be a spider bite.. I hope all goes well and it heals up good. Hope you are okay too


Thanks it has to be on my apputeed arm that hurts 24/7 anyways. Doctors on Monday


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> We don’t have that many weasels around but Any of the normal feather stealers usually leave some kind of evidence... it’s crazy! I went down to let my remaining three out and they were scared to get on the water... Big catfish maybe??


Or maybe a snapping turtle.
Any bass in the pond?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> I know at least one, maybe two CDRs might be interested in this. A small group of us paddled in Southern Md yesterday near Calvert Cliffs in search of some fossilized shark teeth. The cliffs here on the Chesapeake Bay have layers and layers of fossilized vertebrate and inverts preserved in the deep clays. Wave action uncovers fossils on a daily basis.
> 
> Heading Out of the Marina
> View attachment 280846
> 
> 
> Landing at the Beach
> View attachment 280847
> 
> 
> Another Beach Landing
> View attachment 280848
> 
> 
> Yes, we found a few teeth. Need to snap a nice pix of the ones I brought home.
> 
> Happy Friday


Does it have naturally tumbled rocks too?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Are there any other water fowl living on the pond?



There are many wild types but they can all fly.. I don’t know where they roost??? whatever is preying, is doing so in the dark hours... I’m going to make sure mine are locked up at night for as long as they will let me..

It’s about a 100acre lake.. there are several other small lakes and 1 river in a 10me radius.. 
we had an otter move in and feed on catfish for about a month and then move on... lots of big fish as most people catch and release and we all feed off of our docks


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I really liked @Kristoff 's idea of adding ". . . if he exists!" behind Adam's name every time we use it. So, @Tidgy's Dad (if he exists) you'd better give Ray his cheesy points!!


Amen.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> My daughter got bit by a brown recluse once. It started out looking like a mosquito bite.. then impetigo... then very similar to what you have.. we had to clean and scrape it, used a drawing salve, and antibiotics. It was a long healing process and today ( years later) she has a scar that looks like a bullet hole wound .. the thing is, if you don’t get all of the venom gone, it will keep killing the tissue and growing..


Yeah that's what is doing ( growing). It was the size of a nickel now a little bigger than a quarter.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My wife forward some pics of the cruise to me.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Or maybe a snapping turtle.
> Any bass in the pond?



Yes and yes.... I have seen baby logger heads but not any really big ones. We have some huge bass but these ducks are the size of grown mallards now. They will get bigger and still don’t fly yet but it would have to be a BIG fish.. I think bass mostly feed in the day... but catfish come into the shallows at night to feed...that being said, I haven’t seen the ducks venture into water deep enough to hold a fish that big ..... guess that doesn’t mean they don’t .. definitely a puzzle..


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Yes and yes.... I have seen baby logger heads but not any really big ones. We have some huge bass but these ducks are the size of grown mallards now. They will get bigger and still don’t fly yet but it would have to be a BIG fish.. I think bass mostly feed in the day... but catfish come into the shallows at night to feed...that being said, I haven’t seen the ducks venture into water deep enough to hold a fish that big ..... guess that doesn’t mean they don’t .. definitely a puzzle..


I didn't think the bass were the culprit. I just enjoy fishing for them. To me its not a pond if it doesn't have bass


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah time to go to the doctor.


Oh wow. Or maybe even shingles. Whatever it is get well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Get a glass of wine while you're in the recliner. You deserve it!


I have never developed a taste for wine,or any alcoholic beverage for that matter. . . coffee either!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife forward some pics of the cruise to me.
> View attachment 280895
> View attachment 280896
> View attachment 280897
> View attachment 280898
> View attachment 280899



Looks like artwork from towels

Beautiful backgrounds! Looks like lots of fun


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> @Yvonne G, I’m pretty sure they do it for the _neigh_bours.



Still horsing around Lena [emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife forward some pics of the cruise to me.
> View attachment 280895
> View attachment 280896
> View attachment 280897
> View attachment 280898
> View attachment 280899


Looks like a very enjoyable time!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It is painful it also located on my right forearm where they had to skin graft from skin from my thigh. I just called and made a appointment for Mon.


I wouldn't wait until Monday. I know I'm lecturing but since you've waited a week and it's only getting worse...the sooner you stop it the better.


----------



## EllieMay

That’s my dad you hear in the background of this video..


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Omigosh!!! The cuteness. That face looking up just melts me
> Thanks Linda.. you’ve brightened my whole day!
> Hope your hair turns out perfect[emoji6]



Can’t get worse from the picture she’s shared  [emoji6]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Bringing in the groceries and putting them away just wears me out! I have a grocery cart that was stolen from a drug store parking lot (not by me) and I make two trips with it into the house with the groceries. Then putting them away in the fridge and cupboards, then folding the stupid plastic bags! Whew! I'm plumb tuckered out!!!
> 
> I bought a half gallon of orange, strawberry, banana juice. I'm hoping it doesn't have strawberry seeds in it (I don't eat seeds). I'm getting a little tired of my usual drink - Arnold Palmer's tea/lemonade. And I just can't stomach water. I also got a half gallon (but it no longer comes in half gallon size) French Vanilla ice cream and a tub of Malt balls. Oh and I can't forget the lightly salted Lays potato chips. Now if I can just pace myself and make these snacks last until next shopping day!


I think grocery shopping is one of my hardest jobs. It's carrying all those heavy things not once BUT 4 times. Putting them in the store cart, then putting them in the car, then carrying in the house, and finally putting them away. I would love to do it on just one day but that's too hard. So I have to do it on several days but then I get less done at home. It sucks.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Still horsing around Lena [emoji23]



Manely, yes [emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Last night, I got to meet daughter’s teachers. The ESL (English as a Second Language) teacher is Mrs Topic. I guess she’s great at teaching essay writing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> That middle one cleaned up nice!! And I sure wouldn’t want to run into the owner of the big one!!!



No cleaning involved - this is how we found them right from the beach.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Can’t get worse from the picture she’s shared  [emoji6]



Lol!!! To your naughty step madam!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Last night, I got to meet daughter’s teachers. The ESL (English as a Second Language) teacher is Mrs Topic. I guess she’s great at teaching essay writing.



The teachers make all the difference don’t they


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> No cleaning involved - this is how we found them right from the beach.



What????? That’s crazy! Is it because the saltwater works it out of the cliff??


----------



## EllieMay

We just got done duck wrangling for the night.. I figured I better get some current pics while I had the chance!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280901
> 
> We just got done duck wrangling for the night.. I figured I better get some current pics while I had the chance!



Gorgeous. Good idea with the pics [emoji853]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! To your naughty step madam!!!



@JoesMum mentioned the need for a haircut followed by a picture of a hedgehog...  [emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Last night, I got to meet daughter’s teachers. The ESL (English as a Second Language) teacher is Mrs Topic. I guess she’s great at teaching essay writing.


What's the first language? I'm assuming French.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> @JoesMum mentioned the need for a haircut followed by a picture of a hedgehog...  [emoji23]


Oh my garsh...maybe JoesMum became enamored. I wouldn't blame her...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280901
> 
> We just got done duck wrangling for the night.. I figured I better get some current pics while I had the chance!


I must have missed what kind of ducks but the pictures are adorable. Hope everything goes well from here on out.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> @JoesMum mentioned the need for a haircut followed by a picture of a hedgehog...  [emoji23]



I followed along... laughing the whole way


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I must have missed what kind of ducks but the pictures are adorable. Hope everything goes well from here on out.



The eggs were a barn yard mixture of many.. so it’s more of a wait n see what’s recognizable kind of deal... MUTTS[emoji12]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I have never developed a taste for wine,or any alcoholic beverage for that matter. . . coffee either!


All I can say is u must be doing something right! You like tea but I prefer coffee. I hope we can be old and deprecid together...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> I have never developed a taste for wine,or any alcoholic beverage for that matter. . . coffee either!


Omg! Are you an alien??? Lol


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> What's the first language? I'm assuming French.



ESL teachers are support teachers for kids like mine - those who weren’t born into the English language. 

I’m demonstrating my juvenile humour here: I associate the word “topic” with writing essays: “What is the topic of your essay?”, “Let’s write the topic sentence”... Couldn’t listen to the principal introduce Mrs Topic at the meeting without squeezing my mouth tight not to laugh out loud. You know me. [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Are you an alien??? Lol



Yvonne is a mod. That’s only a letter away from god. Definitely alien. [emoji23]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Yvonne is a mod. That’s only a letter away from god. Definitely alien. [emoji23]


Yvonne, Kristoff said it! Nor me haha Im just sitting at the lake screaming at the fish in russian


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> The eggs were a barn yard mixture of many.. so it’s more of a wait n see what’s recognizable kind of deal... MUTTS[emoji12]


Yea...and since ducks are nuts...you do what you can do. I once saw a pair of mallards pairing up in a parking lot on the main highway of our city. I later got to see a family of mallards living on a river behind everything across the street. I figure it was them.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280901
> 
> We just got done duck wrangling for the night.. I figured I better get some current pics while I had the chance!


Aw!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 280901
> 
> We just got done duck wrangling for the night.. I figured I better get some current pics while I had the chance!


Adorable !


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone here is a pic that is gross pic.
> It blistered so I thought it might be a burn but couldn't remember burning myself.
> Now after a week I think it might be a spider bite.
> Any doctors on call?
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872



That definitely looks like a bite from something poisonous. It may be a brown recluse bite. You better see a doc


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> ESL teachers are support teachers for kids like mine - those who weren’t born into the English language.
> 
> I’m demonstrating my juvenile humour here: I associate the word “topic” with writing essays: “What is the topic of your essay?”, “Let’s write the topic sentence”... Couldn’t listen to the principal introduce Mrs Topic at the meeting without squeezing my mouth tight not to laugh out loud. You know me. [emoji23][emoji85][emoji23]


Did she have a real name? I need to carry not only duck tape but the gorilla repair duck tape when dealing with .gov employees and my disabled brother.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Are you an alien??? Lol



Be nice! I have no taste for beer or most wines! I prefer very sweet nothing else


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Be nice! I have no taste for beer or most wines! I prefer very sweet nothing else


Remember when i said ill stop hating you? I take it back haha


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Be nice! I have no taste for beer or most wines! I prefer very sweet nothing else


So what is your sweetest drink?


----------



## Ray--Opo

I


Yvonne G said:


> I have never developed a taste for wine,or any alcoholic beverage for that matter. . . coffee either!


I gave up alcohol 17 yrs ago. 
Everytime I was drinking I didn't get in trouble. 
Everytime I got in trouble I was drinking. 
It was time to give it up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Looks like artwork from towels
> 
> Beautiful backgrounds! Looks like lots of fun


It was fun but next time I will make sure they have handicap access to the pools.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I 


Cathie G said:


> I wouldn't wait until Monday. I know I'm lecturing but since you've waited a week and it's only getting worse...the sooner you stop it the better.


will look at it tomorrow. If it looks worse maybe you are right and I should go to a clinic.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> That definitely looks like a bite from something poisonous. It may be a brown recluse bite. You better see a doc


I was hoping one of the members suggested I soak it in a carrot bath and everything would be great.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> I was hoping one of the members suggested I soak it in a carrot bath and everything would be great.


Have Blackdog suck out the venom lol


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I
> 
> will look at it tomorrow. If it looks worse maybe you are right and I should go to a clinic.


It won't hurt to get it looked at in the morning anyway. I would hate to spend my evening in an emergency room too. But really by the time I go I get told off. They'll say where have YOU been! Why did you wait so long! I just think that since it's been getting worse and with your other health problems it really justifies getting a diagnosis.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I don't have a smile. When I try to smile the corners of my mouth turn down or straight out to the sides rather than up.


That's what happens with me also. I am going to show this post to my wife. Maybe she might believe me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Me too! A nice sweet red wine and extra sharp cheddar is my favorite but it’s sure hard on the hips lately


With all this cheese talk @Tidgy's Dad needs to start handing out points.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Someone stole some of my cactus:
> 
> View attachment 280842


That's awful I hope they are still picking thorns out of their hands.


----------



## Reptilony

Hello good people


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I think grocery shopping is one of my hardest jobs. It's carrying all those heavy things not once BUT 4 times. Putting them in the store cart, then putting them in the car, then carrying in the house, and finally putting them away. I would love to do it on just one day but that's too hard. So I have to do it on several days but then I get less done at home. It sucks.



That’s why I do my grocery shopping online for delivery. I go to the supermarket website, order what I want and a nice delivery person carries it right into my kitchen.

It’s great for all the heavy and bulky stuff and the things I buy every week. I then only have to go to the shops for the things I want to choose individually which is relatively little.

We started doing it when my back first got very bad (15 years ago now) and it’s been a lifesaver


----------



## JoesMum

Reptilony said:


> Hello good people
> View attachment 280921



Good morning to you! Nice to not see you pop in !


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Today JoesDad and I are heading to London for “Open House London”. (It’s only 40 minutes by train from home to London for us)

It’s an annual event where buildings that aren’t normally open to the public are open for you to look round. It’s really interesting.

I’ll undoubtedly have postcards. Not see you later.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Today JoesDad and I are heading to London for “Open House London”. (It’s only 40 minutes by train from home to London for us)
> 
> It’s an annual event where buildings that aren’t normally open to the public are open for you to look round. It’s really interesting.
> 
> I’ll undoubtedly have postcards. Not see you later.


Have fun! That definitely sounds interesting.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning all! Coffee time


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, getting ready to go to clinic for my wound. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend. 
Here are some pics of the cruise.


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Hello good people
> View attachment 280921



Well hello stranger


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, getting ready to go to clinic for my wound.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Here are some pics of the cruise.
> View attachment 280937
> View attachment 280938
> View attachment 280939
> View attachment 280941
> View attachment 280942


Good luck at the clinic man


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was hoping one of the members suggested I soak it in a carrot bath and everything would be great.


Nope, carrot soaks are only for if you haven't eaten in a while, for extra nutrition. For open wounds, you wold want to stay in the house so flies can't lay eggs on the area.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> With all this cheese talk @Tidgy's Dad needs to start handing out points.


. . . if he exists!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's awful I hope they are still picking thorns out of their hands.


It would serve them right!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> That’s why I do my grocery shopping online for delivery. I go to the supermarket website, order what I want and a nice delivery person carries it right into my kitchen.
> 
> It’s great for all the heavy and bulky stuff and the things I buy every week. I then only have to go to the shops for the things I want to choose individually which is relatively little.
> 
> We started doing it when my back first got very bad (15 years ago now) and it’s been a lifesaver


I'm a bit leery of that type of shopping because I want to be sure I'm getting the same brands and sizes I want and not something someone picks out for me. But I could completely turn into a recluse if I could get into that habit, couldn't I?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, getting ready to go to clinic for my wound.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Here are some pics of the cruise.
> View attachment 280937
> View attachment 280938
> View attachment 280939
> View attachment 280941
> View attachment 280942


That looks like a mighty big boat!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

It looks like you guys had tons of fun [emoji3526] I wish you luck with your clinic trip. Hope everything goes okay, glad you are going this morning [emoji120]


Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, getting ready to go to clinic for my wound.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> Here are some pics of the cruise.
> View attachment 280937
> View attachment 280938
> View attachment 280939
> View attachment 280941
> View attachment 280942


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yvonne, Kristoff said it! Nor me haha Im just sitting at the lake screaming at the fish in russian



Still?? [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well the clinic says it is some kind of bite. Probably a spider. Must have happened at night because I didn't feel the bite. Gave me a shot of antibiotic I think. Put some ointment on it covered it up and said don't get it wet. Then go see my doctor. That appointment is Monday. No fever either.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the clinic says it is some kind of bite. Probably a spider. Must have happened at night because I didn't feel the bite. Gave me a shot of antibiotic I think. Put some ointment on it covered it up and said don't get it wet. Then go see my doctor. That appointment is Monday. No fever either.


Oh good!! So glad all is well. It should be healed up in no time. My father in law got a bit by a spider, it started as a big bump and I thought it was a blood clot because half his leg was red and swelled up, that's what happened when I had my blood clot, then the skin around it started to turn black and blister up, he finally went to the doctor and got some antibiotics. The doctor thought a blood clot at first to so he had to sit there a very long time. But it looked just like your spider bite. He never felt anything bite him either. God bless you Ray, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is that where those stupid hybrid cati come from that you see everywhere- green stalk with the grafted colored head?


No, those grafted cacti you're thinking of are actually a colored Gemnocactus grafted onto a different sturdier cactus so the pretty colored part can use the chlorophyll processing from the base (other cactus, usually a cereus type, I think). There are gymnocactus that are more naturally colored, having at least some green in them. Think of these grafted cacti as French bulldogs... They need human assistance and intervention to ensure so they reproductive process comes to fruition, but the cute part is all genetic.

Not like those abominations with glued-on plastic or straw flowers and those doused with garish paints.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

"I like to think of myself as the quiet, sensitive type."


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 280963
> 
> "I like to think of myself as the quiet, sensitive type."


Oh my goodness adorable!!! Love it


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone here is a pic that is gross pic.
> It blistered so I thought it might be a burn but couldn't remember burning myself.
> Now after a week I think it might be a spider bite.
> Any doctors on call?
> 
> 
> View attachment 280872


MY EYESSSS!!!

Only joking, I would definitely get that checked out.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife forward some pics of the cruise to me.
> View attachment 280895
> View attachment 280896
> View attachment 280897
> View attachment 280898
> View attachment 280899


No cruise experience is complete without wearing a Hawaiian shirt


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ben02 said:


> No cruise experience is complete without wearing a Hawaiian shirt


The towel looks like a turtle [emoji4] not sure if it was meant to be that way but I think it looks so cool


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

85 today in MA! Ill be taking full advantage haha and for you all that dont drink..more for me! Lmao hope your weekends are going good all. Just brought jack inside after an hr of some outside fun


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> With all this cheese talk @Tidgy's Dad needs to start handing out points.


Yes you need your cheese points. He promised.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes you need your cheese points. He promised.


If they exist


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the clinic says it is some kind of bite. Probably a spider. Must have happened at night because I didn't feel the bite. Gave me a shot of antibiotic I think. Put some ointment on it covered it up and said don't get it wet. Then go see my doctor. That appointment is Monday. No fever either.


I don't know whether to say that's good or bad. A spider bite but at least you got an antibiotic in the meantime. I was afraid it was shingles. And it must not be a brown recluse bite.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Brown recluse ahhh! Ive seen some nasty bites from those mofos! Thank god we dont have them around here


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Brown recluse ahhh! Ive seen some nasty bites from those mofos! Thank god we dont have them around here


Ohio only has them because they come in on items shipped from Florida.or places that they are native to.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ohio only has them because they come in on items shipped from Florida.or places that they are native to.


Return to sender lol


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s why I do my grocery shopping online for delivery. I go to the supermarket website, order what I want and a nice delivery person carries it right into my kitchen.
> 
> It’s great for all the heavy and bulky stuff and the things I buy every week. I then only have to go to the shops for the things I want to choose individually which is relatively little.
> 
> We started doing it when my back first got very bad (15 years ago now) and it’s been a lifesaver


We've only recently had an option that's similar to that at my local grocery store. It's curbside pickup. I've been thinking about that recently but I also want our local stores to stay in business. Sometimes I have to order online only because stores don't always carry what I want.


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If they exist



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Return to sender lol


I actually saw a Florida anole in a local Lowe's. I didn't have a way to catch the darling safely or I would have. Brown recluse however can just stay home but they don't. I've met several people in Ohio that have been bitten. They had to be shipped in.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the clinic says it is some kind of bite. Probably a spider. Must have happened at night because I didn't feel the bite. Gave me a shot of antibiotic I think. Put some ointment on it covered it up and said don't get it wet. Then go see my doctor. That appointment is Monday. No fever either.



I guess that proves the existence of the Wool Spider...  
Good there’s no fever.


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 85 today in MA! Ill be taking full advantage haha and for you all that dont drink..more for me! Lmao hope your weekends are going good all. Just brought jack inside after an hr of some outside fun



Who’s Jack?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Im jealous! Y can everyone send emojis but mine dont show


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im jealous! Y can everyone send emojis but mine dont show



Except  ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Who’s Jack?


My pet leprechaun


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Except  ?


I mean the one from my phone! Miss russian fish screamer haha


----------



## Kristoff

I wasn’t kidding about adopting Charlotte. [emoji887] See I sneaked in a chicken bone under her web (newly and cleverly moved *above* the kitchen door) to attract more food. [emoji23]
I swear she’s not the Wool Spider (who probably exists) who bit Ray.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The emojis on


Cathie G said:


> I actually saw a Florida anole in a local Lowe's. I didn't have a way to catch the darling safely or I would have. Brown recluse however can just stay home but they don't. I've met several people in Ohio that have been bitten. They had to be shipped in.


keep crickets in ur pocket lol


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My pet leprechaun



Ah!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im jealous! Y can everyone send emojis but mine dont show


I can't either. Mine don't even show the other stuff so I try to just text.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 280987
> 
> 
> I wasn’t kidding about adopting Charlotte. [emoji887] See I sneaked in a chicken bone under her web (newly and cleverly moved *above* the kitchen door) to attract more food. [emoji23]
> I swear she’s not the Wool Spider (who probably exists) who bit Ray.


Ray! Make Kristoff pay ur hospital bill


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ray! Make Kristoff pay ur hospital bill



Hang on a sec! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Except  ?


Ok now I'm jealous...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Hang on a sec! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Oh god! Shes gonna claim insanity


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff, is that ur name? Lol


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh god! Shes gonna claim insanity



What are these tales you’re spinning?? Gosh, I need a lawyer. Let me try to find one on the web... [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont worry im not a stalker.. to much lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Web of lies


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kristoff, is that ur name? Lol



Kristoff never had a spider. Promise. He did have a butterfly though.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I only stalk the lady that has had my clothes for the last 3 weeks on a wash board lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Hello good people
> View attachment 280921


There you are! I've been wondering how you're doing. Hello!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff never had a spider. Promise. He did have a butterfly though.
> 
> View attachment 280989


Very cute


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very cute


Im sure u didnt see the emoji smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> There you are! I've been wondering how you're doing. Hello!


Why only good people??? Im here too! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Kristoff never had a spider. Promise. He did have a butterfly though.
> 
> View attachment 280989


Jack


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out all morning kayaking and following Baltimore’s Tall Ship Pride II arriving back in to home port. Giot a bunch of cool pix, not sure which one to share with you all.

Here the Pride firing her cannons in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I only stalk the lady that has had my clothes for the last 3 weeks on a wash board lmao



That definitely isn’t me. All I have is an iron... and a curtain


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280991
> 
> Jack



No emoji and no picture


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Out all morning kayaking and following Baltimore’s Tall Ship Pride II arriving back in to home port. Git a bunch of cool pix, not sure which one to share with you all.
> 
> Here the Pride is firing her cannons in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor
> 
> 
> View attachment 280990



Epic!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> No emoji and no picture


Grrr


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280991
> 
> Jack



Psst! I think TFO is censoring you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Grrr


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Psst! I think TFO is censoring you.


Lmao! I think so too! Im used to it lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lmao! I think so too! Im used to it lol


Its like being barred.. u find a new one haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fireboats in full display while they welcome the Pride II back home.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Fireboats in full display while they welcome the Pride II back home.
> 
> View attachment 280992
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280996


Looks like a few drunk guys pissing off a boat


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 280987
> 
> 
> I wasn’t kidding about adopting Charlotte. [emoji887] See I sneaked in a chicken bone under her web (newly and cleverly moved *above* the kitchen door) to attract more food. [emoji23]
> I swear she’s not the Wool Spider (who probably exists) who bit Ray.


Charlotte couldn't have bitten Ray unless she's able to wiggle her nose and mysteriously appear and disappear several hundred miles away...so she's good in my book.


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! I have a horrible day looming ahead. All self-inflicted, naturally. (And no, I’m not drinking tonight. Or hosting a kiddie party tomorrow). I’ve signed up for Krav Maga, an Israeli self-defense course. [emoji849] Fitness is an F word, I know...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I have a horrible day looming ahead. All self-inflicted, naturally. (And no, I’m not drinking tonight. Or hosting a kiddie party tomorrow). I’ve signed up for Krav Maga, an Israeli self-defense course. [emoji849] Fitness is an F word, I know...


Sounds fun


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why only good people??? Im here too! Haha


Hello Chubbs...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I have a horrible day looming ahead. All self-inflicted, naturally. (And no, I’m not drinking tonight. Or hosting a kiddie party tomorrow). I’ve signed up for Krav Maga, an Israeli self-defense course. [emoji849] Fitness is an F word, I know...


Im confused *as usual* israeli self defense class?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I have a horrible day looming ahead. All self-inflicted, naturally. (And no, I’m not drinking tonight. Or hosting a kiddie party tomorrow). I’ve signed up for Krav Maga, an Israeli self-defense course. [emoji849] Fitness is an F word, I know...


Well then have F un!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I have a horrible day looming ahead. All self-inflicted, naturally. (And no, I’m not drinking tonight. Or hosting a kiddie party tomorrow). I’ve signed up for Krav Maga, an Israeli self-defense course. [emoji849] Fitness is an F word, I know...



Go do Bikram Yoga instead.


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds fun





Cathie G said:


> Well then have F un!



More like Cathy’s version!

I did see the picture of Jack, finally! The censors must’ve let it through [emoji23][emoji217]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Go do Bikram Yoga instead.


Go to irish yoga instead


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill be censored again soon hahha


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Aw!


I promise I've been really trying to behave myself. But I also wanted to say how much I appreciate your feedback on Mikeysmama threads. I tried Saphire on a quartered piece of zuchinni today for the first time. He absolutely devoured it not one speck is left. I always buy the really small ones and dice them for him. He didn't mind using his beak at all. I'm thrilled.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not a bad boat to be following for a few hours. Nice calm day, sunny blue sky.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im confused *as usual* israeli self defense class?



Krav Maga - i have a friend that does this. Comes to work looking beat up. IDF are good at beating folks up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Krav Maga - i have a friend that does this. Comes to work looking beat up. IDF are good at beating folks up.


I hit the weights hard everyday and hope for the one shot sleeping pill lol


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280997
> 
> Go to irish yoga instead



I’ve mastered this one [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a bit leery of that type of shopping because I want to be sure I'm getting the same brands and sizes I want and not something someone picks out for me. But I could completely turn into a recluse if I could get into that habit, couldn't I?


And they won't find the close outs at a cheaper price.?


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Krav Maga - i have a friend that does this. Comes to work looking beat up. IDF are good at beating folks up.



Yep. It’s a masochistic practice that enables you to happily beat up someone upon a slightest provocation — just to make up for all that self-inflicted suffering. I love the spiritual component though: when you’re striking, you must yell adult words at your opponent. We’re practicing that a lot.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a bit leery of that type of shopping because I want to be sure I'm getting the same brands and sizes I want and not something someone picks out for me. But I could completely turn into a recluse if I could get into that habit, couldn't I?



The brown recluse??? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> So what is your sweetest drink?



Red Mescato and any 80’s fruity drinks [emoji484]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Yep. It’s a masochistic practice that enables you to happily beat up someone upon a slightest provocation — just to make up for all that self-inflicted suffering. I love the spiritual component though: when you’re striking, you must yell adult words at your opponent. We’re practicing that a lot.


Dont f.cking yell my name out while ur hitting that mofo ! Lmao


----------



## Blackdog1714

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I have a horrible day looming ahead. All self-inflicted, naturally. (And no, I’m not drinking tonight. Or hosting a kiddie party tomorrow). I’ve signed up for Krav Maga, an Israeli self-defense course. [emoji849] Fitness is an F word, I know...



Good for you. It is a easy to learn real defense. It was designed for real world fighting for men and women. Just YouTube female Krav Maga instructing. Terrifying!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont f.cking yell my name out while ur hitting that mofo ! Lmao



Is a fighting word? Like from Dune


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is a fighting word? Like from Dune


I have no idea lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Return to sender lol


Nope, no returns... No shipping any brown recluse spiders into Florida, back or otherwise. 

Now, shipping reclusive CDR regulars and other honored guests into Florida... That's another matter!  If you visit me, you have to stay at a hotel, though... I'm a little short on tank space right now...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I actually saw a Florida anole in a local Lowe's. I didn't have a way to catch the darling safely or I would have. Brown recluse however can just stay home but they don't. I've met several people in Ohio that have been bitten. They had to be shipped in.


Bad nasties don't _always_ come from Florida, you know...  Sometimes we're just the first stop on an international, interstate tour.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why only good people??? Im here too! Haha


Giving you the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Giving you the benefit of the doubt...


Dont ever do that lol


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The weather has turned. Yesterday was glorious sunshine and we have woken to rain that’s with us for the forecastable future 

I am loving Mark’s photos of the ships in Baltimore harbour. I went there years ago when we visited former next door neighbours who had moved back home (circa 1986) and loved it. They’re in Pennsylvania now.


----------



## JoesMum

So here’s what we got up to yesterday...

Open House London is celebrating architecture. Lots of buildings that aren’t normally open to the public allow people to take a peep inside. The tours are usually short and self-guided so you can see the highlights.

We visited:
HM Treasury (the government finance offices)

The Royal Society (the world’s oldest independent scientific academy)

The Roman Bath (not actually Roman or a bath [emoji1] - a 17th century fountain cistern)

Australia House (the Australian Embassy)

Bush House (former home of the BBC)

King’s College London’s Chapel

Clothworkers Hall (The Worshipful Company of Clothworkers is one of the oldest Livery Companies - trade groups - in the City of London)

The Institut Français de Royaume Uni (set up a century ago to promote French arts in the UK)

South Kensington Tube Station (behind the scenes to see disused bits)

Piccadilly Circus Tube Station (also behind the scenes to see the disused bits)


We walked around 14km (8.5 miles) and took a lot of photos so I am going to have to be selective with my postcards.

I’ll start with The Royal Society 



Australia House





View from Bush House’s 8th floor terrace 



King’s College London chapel


----------



## JoesMum

Clothworkers Hall



The Reading Room in the Institut Français 



Old tiling at South Kensington tube station



Piccadilly tube station


----------



## JoesMum

And some more general landmarks we passed

Admiralty Arch



The Tower of London



St Katharine Docks



Tower Bridge 



The Shard


----------



## JoesMum

I am not sure TFO is playing nicely with all those photos.

Here’s the Tower again just in case



Everything we visited was free admission!


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Clothworkers Hall
> View attachment 281016
> 
> 
> The Reading Room in the Institut Français
> View attachment 281017
> 
> 
> Old tiling at South Kensington tube station
> View attachment 281018
> 
> 
> Piccadilly tube station
> View attachment 281019
> 
> View attachment 281020
> 
> View attachment 281021


I can’t remember what station, but my grandma spent a night with her older brother in a tube station during an air raid. She said although it was terrifying, she was cozy under the blanket they were given for the night.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I can’t remember what station, but my grandma spent a night with her older brother in a tube station during an air raid. She said although it was terrifying, she was cozy under the blanket they were given for the night.



Lots of tube stations were used as Air Raid Shelters in both World Wars.

The ones used were deep underground so very safe. However, they were very unsanitary... toilet facilities were limited. 

Piccadilly Circus had a capacity officially of 2000 during raids, but it is estimated that 7000 actually crammed themselves in there. The late comers ended up sleeping on the escalators.

Clapham South has disused tunnels setup as they were in wartime with proper bunk beds, but those were first come first served.
https://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/hidden-london/clapham-south

Down Street (now completely closed) was used as government offices. Churchill had a bedroom there!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh good!! So glad all is well. It should be healed up in no time. My father in law got a bit by a spider, it started as a big bump and I thought it was a blood clot because half his leg was red and swelled up, that's what happened when I had my blood clot, then the skin around it started to turn black and blister up, he finally went to the doctor and got some antibiotics. The doctor thought a blood clot at first to so he had to sit there a very long time. But it looked just like your spider bite. He never felt anything bite him either. God bless you Ray, hope you feel better soon!


Thanks, glad you and your father in law's blood clots worked out. I just got done dealing with 2 clots a few months ago when they took the filter out. I am still going to my doctor on mon. because of my diabetes.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Sh


Ben02 said:


> No cruise experience is complete without wearing a Hawaiian shirt


My wife buys my clothes and I wear them. I have many colorful shirts. I have the standard appearance of a old man living in Florida.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> The towel looks like a turtle [emoji4] not sure if it was meant to be that way but I think it looks so cool


Yes in the morning the pool decks were full of those towel animals.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> I guess that proves the existence of the Wool Spider...
> Good there’s no fever.


Now I am wondering if I got bit on the cruise fri or fri night when I got home. I guess it really doesn't matter. LOL


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> So here’s what we got up to yesterday...
> 
> Open House London is celebrating architecture. Lots of buildings that aren’t normally open to the public allow people to take a peep inside. The tours are usually short and self-guided so you can see the highlights.
> 
> We visited:
> HM Treasury (the government finance offices)
> 
> The Royal Society (the world’s oldest independent scientific academy)
> 
> The Roman Bath (not actually Roman or a bath [emoji1] - a 17th century fountain cistern)
> 
> Australia House (the Australian Embassy)
> 
> Bush House (former home of the BBC)
> 
> King’s College London’s Chapel
> 
> Clothworkers Hall (The Worshipful Company of Clothworkers is one of the oldest Livery Companies - trade groups - in the City of London)
> 
> The Institut Français de Royaume Uni (set up a century ago to promote French arts in the UK)
> 
> South Kensington Tube Station (behind the scenes to see disused bits)
> 
> Piccadilly Circus Tube Station (also behind the scenes to see the disused bits)
> 
> 
> We walked around 14km (8.5 miles) and took a lot of photos so I am going to have to be selective with my postcards.
> 
> I’ll start with The Royal Society
> View attachment 281011
> 
> 
> Australia House
> View attachment 281012
> 
> View attachment 281013
> 
> 
> View from Bush House’s 8th floor terrace
> View attachment 281014
> 
> 
> King’s College London chapel
> View attachment 281015



@Moozillion!!! When are you going to London, at last? [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I don't know whether to say that's good or bad. A spider bite but at least you got an antibiotic in the meantime. I was afraid it was shingles. And it must not be a brown recluse bite.


That's why I am going to the doctors. I wasn't totally comfortable with the clinic. I had never been there before.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont f.cking yell my name out while ur hitting that mofo ! Lmao


Watch your language or it won't just be your emojis that are censored.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, I think today I will use the excuse...... Honey my arm hurts to much..... to stay away from the honey to do list 
Hope your Sunday goes well.


----------



## Moozillion

Kristoff said:


> @Moozillion!!! When are you going to London, at last? [emoji16][emoji8]


Saving up my pennies!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> Watch your language or it won't just be your emojis that are censored.


Oops... putting on my halo. Sorry boss


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning and happy sunday to all


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, glad you and your father in law's blood clots worked out. I just got done dealing with 2 clots a few months ago when they took the filter out. I am still going to my doctor on mon. because of my diabetes.


Thank you very much. Being I'm only turning 21 I never expected to have blood clots but I guess age doesn't matter.. how did the filter work out? My doctor has mentioned it..I as well am fighting with diabetes. My doc said I can try to reverse it by losing a crap ton of weight but it that is alot harder than I anticipated.. since then I have lost 40 pounds.. still can't eat sugar. Makes me very very sick. Guessing it's my blood sugar going out of whack. I hope your appointment on Monday goes great Ray! Prayers being sent your way for all health problems. God bless you. You're definitely a fighter! Going through all of this I got very depressed. I'm still in a funk. You seem to be in high spirits and it is nice knowing even after everything you're still happy.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes in the morning the pool decks were full of those towel animals.


Oh my how cool! Wish I could fold a towel animal. Can't even make a balloon animal lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you very much. Being I'm only turning 21 I never expected to have blood clots but I guess age doesn't matter.. how did the filter work out? My doctor has mentioned it..I as well am fighting with diabetes. My doc said I can try to reverse it by losing a crap ton of weight but it that is alot harder than I anticipated.. since then I have lost 40 pounds.. still can't eat sugar. Makes me very very sick. Guessing it's my blood sugar going out of whack. I hope your appointment on Monday goes great Ray! Prayers being sent your way for all health problems. God bless you. You're definitely a fighter! Going through all of this I got very depressed. I'm still in a funk. You seem to be in high spirits and it is nice knowing even after everything you're still happy.


I know, isn't it great? @Ray--Opo is an inspiration. We all have days (or weeks, or years) of being in a funk, but just being able to come hang out in the CDR makes you feel better. Always among friends here.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know, isn't it great? @Ray--Opo is an inspiration. We all have days (or weeks, or years) of being in a funk, but just being able to come hang out in the CDR makes you feel better. Always among friends here.


It is great! Hearing all of your guys' stories makes me see that when it gets hard just keep pushing forward. I love the CDR everyone is so nice and caring. I definitely feel for Ray. He seems so happy even though he's going through a crappy period, with his health. Thank you guys for all listening to me and being so welcoming.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you very much. Being I'm only turning 21 I never expected to have blood clots but I guess age doesn't matter.. how did the filter work out? My doctor has mentioned it..I as well am fighting with diabetes. My doc said I can try to reverse it by losing a crap ton of weight but it that is alot harder than I anticipated.. since then I have lost 40 pounds.. still can't eat sugar. Makes me very very sick. Guessing it's my blood sugar going out of whack. I hope your appointment on Monday goes great Ray! Prayers being sent your way for all health problems. God bless you. You're definitely a fighter! Going through all of this I got very depressed. I'm still in a funk. You seem to be in high spirits and it is nice knowing even after everything you're still happy.


I think you are more of a fighter then what you think. You pray. And you've lost 40 lbs. I'll bet you've accomplished even more then that. My advice is when the funky funk mode tries to set in think of all those things that you've already defeated and thank God for it. Sometimes that's how I get through the night and go back to sleep peacefully.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> I think you are more of a fighter then what you think. You pray. And you've lost 40 lbs. I'll bet you've accomplished even more then that. My advice is when the funky funk mode tries to set in think of all those things that you've already defeated and thank God for it. Sometimes that's how I get through the night and go back to sleep peacefully.


Thank you Cathie! I will definitely try that. Sometimes it's so hard to get past the funk to see the good. You're right if I think of all I have accomplished it should help stay out of the funk. Thank you so much again. Sometimes all you need is to hear a few nice words


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> What are these tales you’re spinning?? Gosh, I need a lawyer. Let me try to find one on the web... [emoji33][emoji33]



Nice))


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Out all morning kayaking and following Baltimore’s Tall Ship Pride II arriving back in to home port. Giot a bunch of cool pix, not sure which one to share with you all.
> 
> Here the Pride firing her cannons in Baltimore’s Inner Harbor
> 
> 
> View attachment 280990



Your pictures are so vivid that I can feel the water rippling from the cannon fire! 

Don’t pick just one))


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Fireboats in full display while they welcome the Pride II back home.
> 
> View attachment 280992
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280996



Really cool!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! I have a horrible day looming ahead. All self-inflicted, naturally. (And no, I’m not drinking tonight. Or hosting a kiddie party tomorrow). I’ve signed up for Krav Maga, an Israeli self-defense course. [emoji849] Fitness is an F word, I know...



Now that’s really cool. I’m going to have to google the method though... never heard of such[emoji13]


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Red Mescato and any 80’s fruity drinks [emoji484]



YES


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I am not sure TFO is playing nicely with all those photos.
> 
> Here’s the Tower again just in case
> View attachment 281027
> 
> 
> Everything we visited was free admission!



What a fulfilling day! I really appreciate you sharing your travels. Many of these places / things I would not see or be educated on otherwise.. 
you deserve a nice lie-in with the rainy day. Favorite hot beverage with a book maybe?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning and happy sunday to all



Good afternoon and happy Sunday!


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you Cathie! I will definitely try that. Sometimes it's so hard to get past the funk to see the good. You're right if I think of all I have accomplished it should help stay out of the funk. Thank you so much again. Sometimes all you need is to hear a few nice words


Yes...and I will keep trying to listen to my own preaching... truly a few nice words are wonderful and I really wish we could all do that for each other. That doesn't always happen though...so you have to not let unkind words or your thoughts or circumstances keep you from smelling the roses. Tonight if I wake up and can't sleep I will keep trying to listen to my big fat mouth.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> What a fulfilling day! I really appreciate you sharing your travels. Many of these places / things I would not see or be educated on otherwise..
> you deserve a nice lie-in with the rainy day. Favorite hot beverage with a book maybe?



Tea, Rugby World Cup on tv and a relaxing day


----------



## Maro2Bear

Local Baltimore TV station had some coverage of the Baltimore Schooner Pride II arriving yesterday. If you watch this quick clip you will see us paddling right behind the Pride.






Enjoy


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes...and I will keep trying to listen to my own preaching... truly a few nice words are wonderful and I really wish we could all do that for each other. That doesn't always happen though...so you have to not let unkind words or your thoughts or circumstances keep you from smelling the roses. Tonight if I wake up and can't sleep I will keep trying to listen to my big fat mouth.


One of the best things around here? If you can't sleep, this international bunch are pretty well spaced out across the globe... If you can't sleep, or wake up in the middle of the night, there's probably another CDR regular online then, or at least within an hour or two. Someone else staying up late or waking up early... If someone's having a really bad day (or night), they probably won't have to be "alone" for long.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Local Baltimore TV station had some coverage of the Baltimore Schooner Pride II arriving yesterday. If you watch this quick clip you will see us paddling right behind the Pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy



Saw you!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

"Mama says I'm pretty!"


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 281064
> 
> "Mama says I'm pretty!"



You should always listen cause Mama knows best!!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Saw you!



Me too!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> One of the best things around here? If you can't sleep, this international bunch are pretty well spaced out across the globe... If you can't sleep, or wake up in the middle of the night, there's probably another CDR regular online then, or at least within an hour or two. Someone else staying up late or waking up early... If someone's having a really bad day (or night), they probably won't have to be "alone" for long.


I'll remember that and actually have done that. It helped me to get to this point. Now I refuse to be up all night even if I can't sleep. I just lay there and doze. But the CDR helped keep me laughing until I got that far... mention


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> You should always listen cause Mama knows best!!


Awwww... Thank you! Our little Red Lady (her codename until she tells us what her permanent name should be) is growing like a weed, getting prettier with every shed. We expect her to start developing some blue in the barring on her back. We'll see...
"Just call me Wonder Woman!"


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'll remember that and actually have done that. It helped me to get to this point. Now I refuse to be up all night even if I can't sleep. I just lay there and doze. But the CDR helped keep me laughing until I got that far... mention


!!!TFO has helped me help my darling Saphire.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Local Baltimore TV station had some coverage of the Baltimore Schooner Pride II arriving yesterday. If you watch this quick clip you will see us paddling right behind the Pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Is it red? Sorry I'm having a senior moment.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Awwww... Thank you! Our little Red Lady (her codename until she tells us what her permanent name should be) is growing like a weed, getting prettier with every shed. We expect her to start developing some blue in the barring on her back. We'll see...
> "Just call me Wonder Woman!"



She does look a lot bigger. I loved the strong silent one you posted earlier as well. Such an intelligent look.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Red Mescato and any 80’s fruity drinks [emoji484]


I want to try a Mexican drink that's made with just watermelon and water on ice. It just sounds so refreshing through the daytime.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And some more general landmarks we passed
> 
> Admiralty Arch
> View attachment 281022
> 
> 
> The Tower of London
> View attachment 281023
> 
> 
> St Katharine Docks
> View attachment 281024
> 
> 
> Tower Bridge
> View attachment 281025
> 
> 
> The Shard
> View attachment 281026


I think my 2 favorites are the tower bridge and the shard. All the rest are amazing too.


----------



## Cathie G

A new baby showed up today in my front flower bed. The little one was under a tile I hide a front door key. Here it is late September and this is definitely a baby. The little cutie was just hanging out with back legs crossed. This is the picture I managed to capture.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> A new baby showed up today in my front flower bed. The little one was under a tile I hide a front door key. Here it is late September and this is definitely a baby. The little cutie was just hanging out with back legs crossed. This is the picture I managed to capture.
> View attachment 281070



Got to kiss him? [emoji12]


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> A new baby showed up today in my front flower bed. The little one was under a tile I hide a front door key. Here it is late September and this is definitely a baby. The little cutie was just hanging out with back legs crossed. This is the picture I managed to capture.
> View attachment 281070



I like toads, we have a big one named chief toad living under our balconny, he gets his humidity from the air conditionner water drops.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you very much. Being I'm only turning 21 I never expected to have blood clots but I guess age doesn't matter.. how did the filter work out? My doctor has mentioned it..I as well am fighting with diabetes. My doc said I can try to reverse it by losing a crap ton of weight but it that is alot harder than I anticipated.. since then I have lost 40 pounds.. still can't eat sugar. Makes me very very sick. Guessing it's my blood sugar going out of whack. I hope your appointment on Monday goes great Ray! Prayers being sent your way for all health problems. God bless you. You're definitely a fighter! Going through all of this I got very depressed. I'm still in a funk. You seem to be in high spirits and it is nice knowing even after everything you're still happy.


Thanks!They only wanted to leave the filter in for 6 months. I guess there can be problems with filters that stay in long periods of time. The clot in my left leg dissipated and the one in my right thigh is what they refer to as chronic. Meaning it is old and hard and rarely break loose. I am sure it was leftover from the vehicle accident. 
I started the Keto diet monday. I need to lose about 80 lbs. I know if I can lose the weight it will be easier for me to walk on my prosthetic leg. 
I also go thru periods of depression. Just came out of one about a month ago. 
Hang in there losing 40 lbs is great! 
I just bought a new scale for Opo. It weighs up to 440 lbs. So I guess I can use it also. My doctors scale only goes to 350lbs. Not enough for me


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know, isn't it great? @Ray--Opo is an inspiration. We all have days (or weeks, or years) of being in a funk, but just being able to come hang out in the CDR makes you feel better. Always among friends here.


I agree about the CDR. It is much better than FB.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I like toads, we have a big one named chief toad living under our balconny, he gets his humidity from the air conditionner water drops.


It's really been fun this year for toads in my yard. Instead of seeing just one for the year I've seen 3. One adult earlier in the summer and a baby one that was living on the back deck and flower bed area. Now this little baby in early fall hanging out in the front yard flower bed. I think they're setting up their residence.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Got to kiss him? [emoji12]


No but he was so cute I wanted to. I should have taken my own picture of his little back legs crossed just hanging out. My son's pictures were too blurry.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks!They only wanted to leave the filter in for 6 months. I guess there can be problems with filters that stay in long periods of time. The clot in my left leg dissipated and the one in my right thigh is what they refer to as chronic. Meaning it is old and hard and rarely break loose. I am sure it was leftover from the vehicle accident.
> I started the Keto diet monday. I need to lose about 80 lbs. I know if I can lose the weight it will be easier for me to walk on my prosthetic leg.
> I also go thru periods of depression. Just came out of one about a month ago.
> Hang in there losing 40 lbs is great!
> I just bought a new scale for Opo. It weighs up to 440 lbs. So I guess I can use it also. My doctors scale only goes to 350lbs. Not enough for me


If I do wind up getting a filter I will definitely research more about it. I don't fancy doctors around here. They care about the money more than the well being of the patients. The blood clot I had in my left calf dissipated before my ultrasound or it moved, they never found it. They gave me a blood thinner shot and within a half hour my leg felt great and it was back down to normal size. 

What is the ketone diet? I have heard of it, I actually bought the ketone test sticks for my husband. I would love for us to get healthy now instead of way down the road. I already have issues with diabetes and blood clots and my liver, he is healthy as an ox, he has high blood pressure and a little higher triglycerides.. his father has his first heart attack at 35 my husband turns 28 this week. 

Thank you Ray! 40 pounds was a milestone I never thought I would hit. I also had my gallbladder removed in July. It was full of stones and wasn't processing fat. I gained alot of weight with my gallbladder out of whack.. 

You can do it! I'll go along with you in the goal to lose weight. I hope all is well and stays well. Keep your head up. I will try to do the same. Yes tortoiseforum has definitely taken Facebook's spot in my life. I would rather scroll through torts and caring people.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree about the CDR. It is much better than FB.



Apart from the CDR group on Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

I did a full day at the rescue today...

So much to do, so few people. 

This is a Kestrel, one of our smaller birds of prey, that I had to clean out and feed with chopped dead chicks (yes, I had to chop them)



This is a red-legged partridge (next bay to the Kestrel)



And here’s a hedgehog to keep you going


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I did a full day at the rescue today...
> 
> So much to do, so few people.
> 
> This is a Kestrel, one of our smaller birds of prey, that I had to clean out and feed with chopped dead chicks (yes, I had to chop them)
> View attachment 281087
> 
> 
> This is a red-legged partridge (next bay to the Kestrel)
> View attachment 281088
> 
> 
> And here’s a hedgehog to keep you going
> View attachment 281089


Omg they're gorgeous all of them [emoji2]


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I did a full day at the rescue today...
> 
> So much to do, so few people.
> 
> This is a Kestrel, one of our smaller birds of prey, that I had to clean out and feed with chopped dead chicks (yes, I had to chop them)
> View attachment 281087
> 
> 
> This is a red-legged partridge (next bay to the Kestrel)
> View attachment 281088
> 
> 
> And here’s a hedgehog to keep you going
> View attachment 281089



With every great thing, there must be downer to balance... I guess chopping chicks is yours


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks!They only wanted to leave the filter in for 6 months. I guess there can be problems with filters that stay in long periods of time. The clot in my left leg dissipated and the one in my right thigh is what they refer to as chronic. Meaning it is old and hard and rarely break loose. I am sure it was leftover from the vehicle accident.
> I started the Keto diet monday. I need to lose about 80 lbs. I know if I can lose the weight it will be easier for me to walk on my prosthetic leg.
> I also go thru periods of depression. Just came out of one about a month ago.
> Hang in there losing 40 lbs is great!
> I just bought a new scale for Opo. It weighs up to 440 lbs. So I guess I can use it also. My doctors scale only goes to 350lbs. Not enough for me




Take a look at juicing with https://www.rebootwithjoe.com/

Personally I found juicing pretty easy and healthy. Not a lot of gimmicks or other stuff. Just need to be focused.


----------



## Yvonne G

What a pretty face on that Kestral! But I'd sure love to have a little hedge hog! Dang they're cute.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I did a full day at the rescue today...
> 
> So much to do, so few people.
> 
> This is a Kestrel, one of our smaller birds of prey, that I had to clean out and feed with chopped dead chicks (yes, I had to chop them)
> View attachment 281087
> 
> 
> This is a red-legged partridge (next bay to the Kestrel)
> View attachment 281088
> 
> 
> And here’s a hedgehog to keep you going
> View attachment 281089


I love that perch for the kestrol. It's given me an idea for my little zebra finches. They have to have swings and some wide branches too. Sooo...what a wonderful rescue facility.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> With every great thing, there must be downer to balance... I guess chopping chicks is yours



Actually, I think the volume of poop from creatures great and small was worse than taking the kitchen scissors to day old dead chicks. I surprised myself.

We had an unexpected visit from a former resident today. A crow turned up as we were working outside and started making a right racket. Someone grabbed some corvid food and it happily reverted to baby and wanted hand feeding! We drew the line there. He can help himself, but we won’t feed him [emoji1]


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Actually, I think the volume of poop from creatures great and small was worse than taking the kitchen scissors to day old dead chicks. I surprised myself.
> 
> We had an unexpected visit from a former resident today. A crow turned up as we were working outside and started making a right racket. Someone grabbed some corvid food and it happily reverted to baby and wanted hand feeding! We drew the line there. He can help himself, but we won’t feed him [emoji1]


He'll be back again. I love crows. They're funny. Your rescue has been adopted by a crow.


----------



## Cathie G

I had a good lung doctor visit today. They were kind and didn't lecture me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I had a good lung doctor visit today. They were kind and didn't lecture me.


Why should you receive a lecture? Have you been a bad little girl?

I went to the skin doctor today and had two pre-cancers burned off my face and one suspected cancer biopsied. And I've been a very good little girl!! (But no lollipop!)


----------



## Yvonne G

@ZEROPILOT I'm very sorry that you're having health problems right now, but I must say, I'm very happy to see more of you on the Forum! If 'health' is what it takes to get you to participate more, then I'm sorta' glad for your health! How's it coming, by the way. Sight getting better?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> @ZEROPILOT I'm very sorry that you're having health problems right now, but I must say, I'm very happy to see more of you on the Forum! If 'health' is what it takes to get you to participate more, then I'm sorta' glad for your health! How's it coming, by the way. Sight getting better?


Thanks, Yvonne
The stitches on my eye have mostly dissolved. So that part is better. But I still have a giant gas bubble in there and around it looks like a seriously steamed up bathroom mirror. So I can't see much. In fact I keep that eye closed.
But it's going to be fine.
Itll just take some time.
The back surgery isn't until November 18th. So I've got some time to heal.
I don't want to be dealing with both of them together.
How about THAT look?
I've got a little Joe Biden going on there....


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Yvonne
> The stitches on my eye have mostly dissolved. So that part is better. But I still have a giant gas bubble in there and around it looks like a seriously steamed up bathroom mirror. So I can't see much. In fact I keep that eye closed.
> But it's going to be fine.
> Itll just take some time.
> The back surgery isn't until November 18th. So I've got some time to heal.
> I don't want to be dealing with both of them together.
> How about THAT look?
> I've got a little Joe Biden going on there....



Hope you heal quickly, Ed! It’s great to see you on the TFO and to not-see you in the CDR.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Why should you receive a lecture? Have you been a bad little girl?
> 
> I went to the skin doctor today and had two pre-cancers burned off my face and one suspected cancer biopsied. And I've been a very good little girl!! (But no lollipop!)


I smoke ciggerettes but not a lot. I've never been able to really breath good. As a child they didn't believe me. Now most doctors try to blame that on ciggerettes. I've breathed way more fumes then that. Like paint and industrial things. So I'm neither good or bad. I'm just me and the doctor was respectful. She just talked with me and didn't judge me. So I will visit with her again and tell her what ails me. I'll have to watch how much zucchini I give Saphire with your method. I found out how much he really loves it. There was not one speck left. I was thrilled. I'm so sorry you had to go through that stuff with your skin. I also am praying for a good outcome with all your solar energy problems. You are a wonderful lady.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Why should you receive a lecture? Have you been a bad little girl?
> 
> I went to the skin doctor today and had two pre-cancers burned off my face and one suspected cancer biopsied. And I've been a very good little girl!! (But no lollipop!)



My husband goes annually for a skin checkup. He is a redhead (or was - it has faded now) and is very fair. He has had the liquid nitrogen treatment several times over the years and three cut out. Fortunately all proved negative after biopsy.

Hopefully yours will be negative too.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Yvonne
> The stitches on my eye have mostly dissolved. So that part is better. But I still have a giant gas bubble in there and around it looks like a seriously steamed up bathroom mirror. So I can't see much. In fact I keep that eye closed.
> But it's going to be fine.
> Itll just take some time.
> The back surgery isn't until November 18th. So I've got some time to heal.
> I don't want to be dealing with both of them together.
> How about THAT look?
> I've got a little Joe Biden going on there....



Get well soon Ed. 

Luckily it’s so gloomy in here that not seeing is normal


----------



## Maro2Bear

Forgot to share Sunday’s lunch spot


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks, Yvonne
> The stitches on my eye have mostly dissolved. So that part is better. But I still have a giant gas bubble in there and around it looks like a seriously steamed up bathroom mirror. So I can't see much. In fact I keep that eye closed.
> But it's going to be fine.
> Itll just take some time.
> The back surgery isn't until November 18th. So I've got some time to heal.
> I don't want to be dealing with both of them together.
> How about THAT look?
> I've got a little Joe Biden going on there....
> 
> View attachment 281098


Wow! Your pupil's really dialated. Nothing's more uncomfortable than when you have something going on with an eye. I hope that clears up soon, "Joe."


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I smoke ciggerettes but not a lot. I've never been able to really breath good. As a child they didn't believe me. Now most doctors try to blame that on ciggerettes. I've breathed way more fumes then that. Like paint and industrial things. So I'm neither good or bad. I'm just me and the doctor was respectful. She just talked with me and didn't judge me. So I will visit with her again and tell her what ails me. I'll have to watch how much zucchini I give Saphire with your method. I found out how much he really loves it. There was not one speck left. I was thrilled. I'm so sorry you had to go through that stuff with your skin. I also am praying for a good outcome with all your solar energy problems. You are a wonderful lady.


So far (fingers crossed) the solar is working great! I'm making at least 15kwh per day, which means I'm daily sending electricity back through the grid, and not using electricity supplied from the power company. I'm getting in the habit of reading the meter daily so if it ever goes wrong again I'll be on it sooner than I was this past winter. Of course, this will all change as soon as the cold weather sets in and all my tortoise heaters start cycling.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Forgot to share Sunday’s lunch spot
> 
> View attachment 281118


Looks like a beautiful day for kayaking.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So far (fingers crossed) the solar is working great! I'm making at least 15kwh per day, which means I'm daily sending electricity back through the grid, and not using electricity supplied from the power company. I'm getting in the habit of reading the meter daily so if it ever goes wrong again I'll be on it sooner than I was this past winter. Of course, this will all change as soon as the cold weather sets in and all my tortoise heaters start cycling.



That’s great!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Hope everyone has a great day!! Hope all my CDR roomies are doing well!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Get well soon Ed.
> 
> Luckily it’s so gloomy in here that not seeing is normal


True
I DO see well enough for the CDR.
I've got the text as big as possible and I have to go back and correct each word. So posting takes forever.
But then again. I've got little else to do today except answer my phone and deal with idiots.
I'm selling a few vehicles I don't or can't use anymore....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm finishing up on the closed chamber that I'm making for my little, deformed Redfoot rescue.
And I'm painting a vintage set of car wheels that I had sandblasted. (I'm selling them too)


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> So far (fingers crossed) the solar is working great! I'm making at least 15kwh per day, which means I'm daily sending electricity back through the grid, and not using electricity supplied from the power company. I'm getting in the habit of reading the meter daily so if it ever goes wrong again I'll be on it sooner than I was this past winter. Of course, this will all change as soon as the cold weather sets in and all my tortoise heaters start cycling.


That's good news and it will at least help out with the winter heating bills.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's why I am going to the doctors. I wasn't totally comfortable with the clinic. I had never been there before.


I've been wondering how your doctor visit went on Monday. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> She does look a lot bigger. I loved the strong silent one you posted earlier as well. Such an intelligent look.


Oh, thank you! If all goes well, our little Red Lady may be having Indy's eggs in another year or two.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Indominus (Indy) is our first ever bearded dragon, and for the last year or so, he has been making me reconsider much of what I thought I knew about intelligence in animals. I mean, I had read before that the intelligence of bearded dragons is supposed to be comparable to that of dogs. We like smart pets. That's one reason we got him.

"But he's a reptile..." Reptiles don't have the same emotions that mammals do.

"How much opportunity can he have, outside of a laboratory, to demonstrate his intelligence?"

Especially around a house like ours, where we have eight indoor cats, and the lizard has to be confined to his tank, unless he has a chaperone or bodyguard to protect him?

Well, um... good question, right? Then I got to thinking about what Indy was like a year ago, when he was brand new to us and the same size our little Red Lady is now...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Now, for comparison, our eight cats know each of their OWN names AND everyone else's. They know all the names of the people in the household too. If someone is misbehaving, the rest of the cats know who's in trouble...and who to blame if breakfast or dinner is late. 

I realized a while ago that Indy can distinguish between each of the eight cats. Some of them are the same color, and WE (humans) have to double check who's who, sometimes. We have three flamepoints, and Indy can tell the difference. They each have a different personality and opinion regarding the bearded dragon. I'm not sure how well Indy knows the name of EVERY single cat, but he does seem to recognize the names (and nicknames) of the cats most likely to be interested in him, or near him/us when he's being held. HE knows THEIR names. At least, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Actually, I think the volume of poop from creatures great and small was worse than taking the kitchen scissors to day old dead chicks. I surprised myself.
> 
> We had an unexpected visit from a former resident today. A crow turned up as we were working outside and started making a right racket. Someone grabbed some corvid food and it happily reverted to baby and wanted hand feeding! We drew the line there. He can help himself, but we won’t feed him [emoji1]


Everything tastes better hand fed!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I smoke ciggerettes but not a lot. I've never been able to really breath good. As a child they didn't believe me. Now most doctors try to blame that on ciggerettes. I've breathed way more fumes then that. Like paint and industrial things. So I'm neither good or bad. I'm just me and the doctor was respectful. She just talked with me and didn't judge me. So I will visit with her again and tell her what ails me. I'll have to watch how much zucchini I give Saphire with your method. I found out how much he really loves it. There was not one speck left. I was thrilled. I'm so sorry you had to go through that stuff with your skin. I also am praying for a good outcome with all your solar energy problems. You are a wonderful lady.


Hrmm... Listens well, respectful, not lecturing, not making you feel bad about yourself... Sounds like your doctor could be an honorary CDR regular! 

Is she thinking about getting a tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> True
> I DO see well enough for the CDR.
> I've got the text as big as possible and I have to go back and correct each word. So posting takes forever.
> But then again. I've got little else to do today except answer my phone and deal with idiots.
> I'm selling a few vehicles I don't or can't use anymore....


I'll bet it's hard to part with some of the vehicles in your restoration hobby. Sorry it has come to that.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> True
> I DO see well enough for the CDR.
> I've got the text as big as possible and I have to go back and correct each word. So posting takes forever.
> But then again. I've got little else to do today except answer my phone and deal with idiots.
> I'm selling a few vehicles I don't or can't use anymore....


Do you have alot of vehicles? My hubby is a mechanic and a vehicle enthusiast(is that spelled correctly?)


----------



## Blackdog1714

NO more projects for me! As it stands I have more than enough to fill every day off for the rest of the year. Next year is the Kitchen the wife has waited 15 years for even tough she doesn't cook.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> NO more projects for me! As it stands I have more than enough to fill every day off for the rest of the year. Next year is the Kitchen the wife has waited 15 years for even tough she doesn't cook.


Maybe you will have the opportunity to build in kitchen areas and equipment to make it easier to prepare food for your turtles, tortoises, canines, etc. Or a nice big turtle tank you can view while enjoying coffee or breakfast in the mornings. 

You never know... Cooking may sound more interesting when you can feed your turtles scrambled eggs or thin slices of filet mignon, salmon, etc.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> NO more projects for me! As it stands I have more than enough to fill every day off for the rest of the year. Next year is the Kitchen the wife has waited 15 years for even tough she doesn't cook.


Maybe the two of you can sign up for weekly or monthly cooking classes and call it a regular date night. Just remember, calling it "date night" will keep you out of more trouble than calling it "new kitchen tech support"!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Do you have alot of vehicles? My hubby is a mechanic and a vehicle enthusiast(is that spelled correctly?)


I'm down from 5 to 1 motorcycle and that one is for sale too.
I'm also selling a car I've been playing around with that I no longer feel like working on.
That leaves my good, old Tacoma truck, my Scion mini van that I use up in Georgia when I'm visiting my mother and my wifes little convertible that she wanted......but never drives. And the top has only come down once or twice.
Usually we just drive that poor truck.
That's enough damn vehicles.
Your husband is a mechanic?
That's an honest living.
I've just retired.....As a mechanic.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I'll bet it's hard to part with some of the vehicles in your restoration hobby. Sorry it has come to that.


I sold my antiques first.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

@Lyn W hasn't been here, either?
Is she O.K.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> If I do wind up getting a filter I will definitely research more about it. I don't fancy doctors around here. They care about the money more than the well being of the patients. The blood clot I had in my left calf dissipated before my ultrasound or it moved, they never found it. They gave me a blood thinner shot and within a half hour my leg felt great and it was back down to normal size.
> 
> What is the ketone diet? I have heard of it, I actually bought the ketone test sticks for my husband. I would love for us to get healthy now instead of way down the road. I already have issues with diabetes and blood clots and my liver, he is healthy as an ox, he has high blood pressure and a little higher triglycerides.. his father has his first heart attack at 35 my husband turns 28 this week.
> 
> Thank you Ray! 40 pounds was a milestone I never thought I would hit. I also had my gallbladder removed in July. It was full of stones and wasn't processing fat. I gained alot of weight with my gallbladder out of whack..
> 
> You can do it! I'll go along with you in the goal to lose weight. I hope all is well and stays well. Keep your head up. I will try to do the same. Yes tortoiseforum has definitely taken Facebook's spot in my life. I would rather scroll through torts and caring people.


It's called Keto diet and basically you stay away from eating carbs. This is my first week but my attitude is good. Once I see some weight loss it will motivate me more.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Apart from the CDR group on Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/


Oh geezers not another motley crew out there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at juicing with https://www.rebootwithjoe.com/
> 
> Personally I found juicing pretty easy and healthy. Not a lot of gimmicks or other stuff. Just need to be focused.


Thanks maybe if I get burned out on the Keto diet I can switch. I will give it a read.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I've been wondering how your doctor visit went on Monday. I hope all is well with you.


Yes the wound has scabbed over. My doctor wasn't sure of the cause because the wound was already healing when she saw it. I am keeping triple antibiotic ointment on it. Keeping it uncovered during the day but covering before I go to bed. My doctor says as long as the drainage is clear and the surrounding area doesn't get inflamed. She won't prescribe antibiotics.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> NO more projects for me! As it stands I have more than enough to fill every day off for the rest of the year. Next year is the Kitchen the wife has waited 15 years for even tough she doesn't cook.


My wife asked me to take her somewhere that she hasn't been to in awhile. 
I suggest the kitchen!
Drum roll please.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe the two of you can sign up for weekly or monthly cooking classes and call it a regular date night. Just remember, calling it "date night" will keep you out of more trouble than calling it "new kitchen tech support"!



Too late I did years ago! My wife specializes in eating my food. I am proud to say I have some very decent knife skills and can come up with some good meals.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife asked me to take her somewhere that she hasn't been to in awhile.
> I suggest the kitchen!
> Drum roll please.


Ahahaha [emoji13] loved it!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife asked me to take her somewhere that she hasn't been to in awhile.
> I suggest the kitchen!
> Drum roll please.



Now that is funny! ( I say this comfortably because I know how much you love your wife) 
Luv a good joke


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Too late I did years ago! My wife specializes in eating my food. I am proud to say I have some very decent knife skills and can come up with some good meals.



I think Men in general are usually better cooks... My brother is an amazing cook and my husband is not too bad either... it’s like a law of nature or something...

Interestingly, it’s a proven fact that women shoot better... [emoji6]


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Hope everyone is headed for a fantastic day... nothing too grand on my agenda. A light work load. I may get to come back home and devote some time to my critters


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone is headed for a fantastic day... nothing too grand on my agenda. A light work load. I may get to come back home and devote some time to my critters


Hope you do get plenty of time with your critters today!


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm finishing up on the closed chamber that I'm making for my little, deformed Redfoot rescue.
> And I'm painting a vintage set of car wheels that I had sandblasted. (I'm selling them too)


A new Redfoot? 
Poor thing. But I'm glad you have him/her. Couldn't go to a better home.


----------



## Kristoff

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Lyn W hasn't been here, either?
> Is she O.K.


Yes, @Lyn W (probably busy at work) and @CarolM (probably busy at work)... Thank goodness we still get updates from Linda, either from the rescue centre or from postcard-worthy places in the UK


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> If they have a good cherry cheese Danish I'll be over.!!! I can't find one anywhere here. Even Panera Bread and Tim Hortens stopped selling the good ones. If I'm hungry for a donut I want it sinfully delicious!


I have not managed to go visit them yet, so I am not sure what they have.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone is headed for a fantastic day... nothing too grand on my agenda. A light work load. I may get to come back home and devote some time to my critters


Hi, Heather, and good morning to you too!

Today I'm planning to water the plants, then come inside and clean out the baby leopard enclosure. I'm going to completely gut it and start over. It has had several clutches of babies go through it and the substrate is getting pretty grungy!. While I'm doing that the babies that are in there will be soaking in their soaking tubs in the kitchen sink. If I have time after that BIG project, I plan to wash the kitchen floor. I'm having out of town company this week-end, so I have to sort of straighten and semi clean the house to save myself from embarrassment.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh geezers not another motley crew out there.



Same crew - different location - created for when this forum has a bad day and goes down


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I have been hard at work in the Nursery of the rescue today dealing with baby wood pigeons and baby feral pigeons. (Actually we have so many baby pigeons there are loads in the other units too [emoji849])

Because the rescue is a hospital we have to adhere to strict hygiene protocols including wearing face masks and gloves. It’s not the best look!



Here are a couple of baby feral pigeons


----------



## Kristoff

Today for the second time in my life, I was called "dude"! Both times in Ottawa. Is that normal, or is it a Canadian thing?  

The first time was actually a bit scary.

It was summer last year, our first visit to Ottawa, and I was geocaching downtown. So, I go to this tiny square sandwiched between two busy roads. As soon as it's finally free of regular occupants, who appear to be homeless or junkies, or both, I start looking under the benches for a tiny hidden container--something like this:




No luck. GPS bounces wildly, but I'm not giving up. A voice behind me makes me jump:

"You all right, dude?" 

One of the regulars, by the looks of him, is back. 

"Need something?" He takes a step forward... Must've thought I was a client. 

I'm never geocaching in downtown Ottawa again.  

Anyway, happy hump day from this "dude", CDRverse!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I have not managed to go visit them yet, so I am not sure what they have.



They have an excellent grilled cheese with tomato soup... a personal favorite of mine!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> ...
> View attachment 281196


Helps the new roommates to finally put a face to the name...  
Hope you're having a great day, Linda!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Hope you do get plenty of time with your critters today!



Thanks Lena! I’ve manage to do a good bit of dandelion harvesting for the young sullies... cleaned out the horse trough and gave horses a good grooming..Did a thorough inspection on the ducks and noticed some nice wing feathers coming in.. next is Ferret baths this is how I enjoy my day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Today for the second time in my life, I was called "dude"! Both times in Ottawa. Is that normal, or is it a Canadian thing?
> 
> The first time was actually a bit scary.
> 
> It was summer last year, our first visit to Ottawa, and I was geocaching downtown. So, I go to this tiny square sandwiched between two busy roads. As soon as it's finally free of regular occupants, who appear to be homeless or junkies, or both, I start looking under the benches for a tiny hidden container--something like this:
> 
> View attachment 281194
> 
> 
> No luck. GPS bounces wildly, but I'm not giving up. A voice behind me makes me jump:
> 
> "You all right, dude?"
> 
> One of the regulars, by the looks of him, is back.
> 
> "Need something?" He takes a step forward... Must've thought I was a client.
> 
> I'm never geocaching in downtown Ottawa again.
> 
> Anyway, happy hump day from this "dude", CDRverse!
> 
> View attachment 281197


Were you ever able to locate the "prize"?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Heather, and good morning to you too!
> 
> Today I'm planning to water the plants, then come inside and clean out the baby leopard enclosure. I'm going to completely gut it and start over. It has had several clutches of babies go through it and the substrate is getting pretty grungy!. While I'm doing that the babies that are in there will be soaking their soaking tubs in the kitchen sink. If I have time after that BIG project, I plan to wash the kitchen floor. I'm having out of town company this week-end, so I have to sort of straighten and semi clean the house to save myself from embarrassment.



Sounds like a busy but fulfilling day. I’m sure none of us would mind if you snapped a few pics of some baby leopards... . I am lugging Toretto inside today for a nice warm soak in the tub and good shell cleaning.. 
hope you get all your to-dos done so you can rest up for company.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been hard at work in the Nursery of the rescue today dealing with baby wood pigeons and baby feral pigeons. (Actually we have so many baby pigeons there are loads in the other units too [emoji849])
> 
> Because the rescue is a hospital we have to adhere to strict hygiene protocols including wearing face masks and gloves. It’s not the best look!
> View attachment 281196
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of baby feral pigeons
> View attachment 281198



Better safe than sorry 

I have not seen baby pigeons before. Though cute, it appears that their beauty comes with age.. lol!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Were you ever able to locate the "prize"?


Nope. Could've found something worse. A friend tells me street trade in illegal stuff has evolved to "dead drops" with GPS coordinates for the buyer to find the stash...


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Today for the second time in my life, I was called "dude"! Both times in Ottawa. Is that normal, or is it a Canadian thing?
> 
> The first time was actually a bit scary.
> 
> It was summer last year, our first visit to Ottawa, and I was geocaching downtown. So, I go to this tiny square sandwiched between two busy roads. As soon as it's finally free of regular occupants, who appear to be homeless or junkies, or both, I start looking under the benches for a tiny hidden container--something like this:
> 
> View attachment 281194
> 
> 
> No luck. GPS bounces wildly, but I'm not giving up. A voice behind me makes me jump:
> 
> "You all right, dude?"
> 
> One of the regulars, by the looks of him, is back.
> 
> "Need something?" He takes a step forward... Must've thought I was a client.
> 
> I'm never geocaching in downtown Ottawa again.
> 
> Anyway, happy hump day from this "dude", CDRverse!
> 
> View attachment 281197



[emoji848] some Odd fellows there... I’m afraid you’ll never really fit in lmao

[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
Happy Wednesday back!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Better safe than sorry
> 
> I have not seen baby pigeons before. Though cute, it appears that their beauty comes with age.. lol!



Pigeons are just the ugliest babies! They look even worse when they’ve just hatched! [emoji1]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> I think Men in general are usually better cooks... My brother is an amazing cook and my husband is not too bad either... it’s like a law of nature or something...
> 
> Interestingly, it’s a proven fact that women shoot better... [emoji6]


Heck yes my hubby cooks wayyy better and I shoot wayy better [emoji12]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Baby bearded dragon yoga


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Sounds like a busy but fulfilling day. I’m sure none of us would mind if you snapped a few pics of some baby leopards... . I am lugging Toretto inside today for a nice warm soak in the tub and good shell cleaning..
> hope you get all your to-dos done so you can rest up for company.


There are six two-week old babies in this enclosure, along with Chasen (I think his real name is Sengo), who I'm baby sitting, and Zipper, not shown:




You can plainly see why I need to change out the substrate. Those little babies are terribly dirty from living on that old, dirty substrate. Plus I really need to clean out the door track. I hate to lose all my rolly pollys, but hopefully there will be a couple left in the plant to breed.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife asked me to take her somewhere that she hasn't been to in awhile.
> I suggest the kitchen!
> Drum roll please.


How much trouble did you get into over that one?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Too late I did years ago! My wife specializes in eating my food. I am proud to say I have some very decent knife skills and can come up with some good meals.


Now I understand! It's a kitchen renovation so she and the turtles, tortoises, and canines can better enjoy your cooking! It's kind of like building a new concert hall for your hometown celebrity...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I think Men in general are usually better cooks... My brother is an amazing cook and my husband is not too bad either... it’s like a law of nature or something...
> 
> Interestingly, it’s a proven fact that women shoot better... [emoji6]


If I bothered to practice to hone either skill, I could be decent at them...


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 281204
> 
> Baby bearded dragon yoga



TOO cute!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> There are six two-week old babies in this enclosure, along with Chasen (I think his real name is Sengo), who I'm baby sitting, and Zipper, not shown:
> 
> View attachment 281217
> 
> 
> You can plainly see why I need to change out the substrate. Those little babies are terribly dirty from living on that old, dirty substrate. Plus I really need to clean out the door track. I hate to lose all my rolly pollys, but hopefully there will be a couple left in the plant to breed.



I remember Sengo... WOW, he’s grown a lot! 
You always have the cutest babies...your tortoise partner is lucky to have you. You have just reminded me that I need to go round up so more rolly pollies... if you run short, they are plentiful on my property and I’ll be glad to send you some.

I’m going to head to town shortly. Got to restock on groceries and I want to get some clothes dye. I want to attempt to rejuvenate some shirts that have faded or that I’ve got spots on from cleaning. See if I can save me some money on clothes


----------



## Kristoff

Not even kidding now. I feed a spider.  I caught that thing for her.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 281254
> 
> 
> Not even kidding now. I feed a spider.  I caught that thing for her.



Lol!! That’s crazy your going to earn a nickname for this... PAUSE.... I must google... TO BE CONTINUED.....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 281254
> 
> 
> Not even kidding now. I feed a spider.  I caught that thing for her.


Is the spider going to make you some socks, in return for dinner?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> TOO cute!!!


Thanks, Heather! 

She was such a good girl, too! Right after she finished her baby beardie yoga, she made a baby beardie poop!  

Indy doesn't get Mama's "fixation" with beardie poop... He only does it once a week, give or take a few days...  Every time I ask him if he wants to do a beardie poop for me, he gives me this look like... "I can't poop under pressure, Mom!"


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have not managed to go visit them yet, so I am not sure what they have.


I finally found a shop with cherry Danish and it was nice with drizzled iceing to boot. That's my favorite breakfast and I'm allowed cause I'm supposedly an adult. And it's doctors orders. I'm so glad to not see you!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 281254
> 
> 
> Not even kidding now. I feed a spider.  I caught that thing for her.


People think I'm an oddball because I catch flies in my storm door window. They are for a spider that took up residence in it...and I'm not kidding either.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thanks, Heather!
> 
> She was such a good girl, too! Right after she finished her baby beardie yoga, she made a baby beardie poop!
> 
> Indy doesn't get Mama's "fixation" with beardie poop... He only does it once a week, give or take a few days...  Every time I ask him if he wants to do a beardie poop for me, he gives me this look like... "I can't poop under pressure, Mom!"



Lmao! It really takes a special being to understand the importance of “beardie poop” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I finally found a shop with cherry Danish and it was nice with drizzled iceing to boot. That's my favorite breakfast and I'm allowed cause I'm supposedly an adult. And it's doctors orders. I'm so glad to not see you!



YUMMMM


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> People think I'm an oddball because I catch flies in my storm door window. They are for a spider that took up residence in it...and I'm not kidding either.



Hahaha! Makes the two of us.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> YUMMMM



The preview led me to believe it was a response to my picture:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

@Kristoff
I’m coming up blank with the nickname but I found you some memes in the mean time


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hahaha! Makes the two of us.


It's just an ah naturell fly catcher...no fly paper, no bug spray, no fly poop and bug guts on my walls. I find it odd that some people think I'm an oddball. At least the flys that will fly outside when I shoo them out the door have a fighting chance....


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Heck yes my hubby cooks wayyy better and I shoot wayy better [emoji12]


My son far outshines me and I'm the one that taught him how to cook. I ask him for advice now...


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Same crew - different location - created for when this forum has a bad day and goes down


What do I search for on FB?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I remember Sengo... WOW, he’s grown a lot!
> You always have the cutest babies...your tortoise partner is lucky to have you. You have just reminded me that I need to go round up so more rolly pollies... if you run short, they are plentiful on my property and I’ll be glad to send you some.
> 
> I’m going to head to town shortly. Got to restock on groceries and I want to get some clothes dye. I want to attempt to rejuvenate some shirts that have faded or that I’ve got spots on from cleaning. See if I can save me some money on clothes


What you got a hot date? My wife doesn't even blink when I go out to dinner and am quite honestly dressed like a homeless man!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> How much trouble did you get into over that one?


LOL I haven't had the guts to try yet
I just remember that joke from watching Rodney Dangerfield years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> It's just an ah naturell fly catcher...no fly paper, no bug spray, no fly poop and bug guts on my walls. I find it odd that some people think I'm an oddball. At least the flys that will fly outside when I shoo them out the door have a fighting chance....


If I hold the door open to shoo a fly out four more fly in!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> What you got a hot date? My wife doesn't even blink when I go out to dinner and am quite honestly dressed like a homeless man!


That's because you're hot...from cooking usually.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> What you got a hot date? My wife doesn't even blink when I go out to dinner and am quite honestly dressed like a homeless man!



Lol!!! It’s the opposite in my house.. hubby has to look perfect if he goes out and I’m not ashamed to be seen in my pajamas! I’m trying to save some of these clothes because I HATE shopping for new ones [emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> If I hold the door open to shoo a fly out four more fly in!



Don’t judge me... but I’m a swatter


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> If I hold the door open to shoo a fly out four more fly in!


I just wait until the fly lands on the storm door. Then I close the living room door. Then I have to exercise by walking out the back door and around the house to the front door. I open the storm door and shew it out. If the fly has the audacity to stay I try the spider method. You can't believe the antics I go through.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! It’s the opposite in my house.. hubby has to look perfect if he goes out and I’m not ashamed to be seen in my pajamas! I’m trying to save some of these clothes because I HATE shopping for new ones [emoji23]


Yea but if they feel good why not? Spruce em up and start a new fashion...


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! It’s the opposite in my house.. hubby has to look perfect if he goes out and I’m not ashamed to be seen in my pajamas! I’m trying to save some of these clothes because I HATE shopping for new ones [emoji23]


OMG my wife is the same! She basically goes clothes shopping twice a year!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Lmao! It really takes a special being to understand the importance of “beardie poop” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I agree completely! 

Heather, you're one of the few people I know who might be able to tell me... Relatively speaking (compared to the size of the animal), who generates more poop, beardies or sulcatas?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea but if they feel good why not? Spruce em up and start a new fashion...



Thank you! I had bought a shirt that I loved the style of but the only color was a neon pink.. I always see people in bright colors and I think it looks great( I’m more of an earth color person) so I thought I could do it. I ended up only wearing the shirt to clean in. So I dyed it. I’ve just hung it up to dry and I think it’s gorgeous it came out an autumn red color.. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ever wonder where pumpkins come from?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah time to go to the doctor.



Does it smell badly or taste metallic? I hold off on doctors until absolutely needed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

EllieMay said:


> they were scared to get on the water... Big catfish maybe??


Snapper?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> What do I search for on FB?



Follow this link to

_The TFO Cold Dark Room_

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/groups/785037581863143/?ref=group_browse


----------



## Bébert81

Hi all! 



Yvonne G said:


> There are six two-week old babies in this enclosure, along with Chasen (I think his real name is Sengo), who I'm baby sitting, and Zipper, not shown:
> 
> View attachment 281217
> 
> 
> You can plainly see why I need to change out the substrate. Those little babies are terribly dirty from living on that old, dirty substrate. Plus I really need to clean out the door track. I hate to lose all my rolly pollys, but hopefully there will be a couple left in the plant to breed.


You don't have any issues with mixing différents sizes on the same enclosure?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I agree completely!
> 
> Heather, you're one of the few people I know who might be able to tell me... Relatively speaking (compared to the size of the animal), who generates more poop, beardies or sulcatas?



It’s hands down .. sullies! Even the smallest one will poop a turd the size of your pinky finger every day. And the bigger they get, the bigger the poop. It’s because they constantly eat. I think my Chameleon poops like the beardie


----------



## EllieMay

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Snapper?



I considered that.. I just hard to believe [emoji848]

This is one mystery that I may never solve..


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all & Happy Thursday!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Oh a glorious day off. Truly not my monkeys not my circus kinda day!


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello you lovely people.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> It's just an ah naturell fly catcher...no fly paper, no bug spray, no fly poop and bug guts on my walls. I find it odd that some people think I'm an oddball. At least the flys that will fly outside when I shoo them out the door have a fighting chance....



You can’t be an _odd_ball if there’s two of us. An evenball?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> If I hold the door open to shoo a fly out four more fly in!



I know a joke about this, but it mentions Jehovah’s Witnesses, so I guess telling it would send me back to the naughty step [emoji23][emoji23][emoji33]


----------



## JoesMum

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello you lovely people.



Hello! Long time no see. How’s your world?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> You don't have any issues with mixing différents sizes on the same enclosure?


No. The babies aren't here long enough to have any problems with it. My tortoise partner takes them home to San Diego to sell, and he's coming up this week-end after the Sacramento show.


----------



## Billna the 2

My world is alot harder then usual LOL. But in all I'm doing great how about yourself, anything new?


JoesMum said:


> Hello! Long time no see. How’s your world?


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> My world is alot harder then usual LOL. But in all I'm doing great how about yourself, anything new?



Why harder? Tell us all a story so we can give you advice that you probably don’t need


----------



## Pastel Tortie

"Just call me Wonder Woman! Escaping bath time in a single bound!"


----------



## Billna the 2

Well there was a fire at a house and while we went in there we rescued all of the people that was inside, while I was in the burning house I did not hear a dog or if there was a dog or should I say dogs because there were two dogs left in the house, story short the dogs burned up and instead of the owner being happy because we saved her children's lives and hers she wants to get up in my face and curse me out because I didn't see the dogs that was in the house left in a cage.
I'm really thinking about switching careers probably go into law enforcement.


EllieMay said:


> Why harder? Tell us all a story so we can give you advice that you probably don’t need


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> You can’t be an _odd_ball if there’s two of us. An evenball?


Yep we're even. I have a house rabbit so any help I can get from a spider is greatly appreciated. Fly strike is bad for bunnies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> Well there was a fire at a house and while we went in there we rescued all of the people that was inside, while I was in the burning house I did not hear a dog or if there was a dog or should I say dogs because there were two dogs left in the house, story short the dogs burned up and instead of the owner being happy because we saved her children's lives and hers she wants to get up in my face and curse me out because I didn't see the dogs that was in the house left in a cage.
> I'm really thinking about switching careers probably go into law enforcement.


Oh my. That's a tough one alright. But the onus is on HER, not you. She should have made sure the firefighters knew there were kenneled dogs and where the kennels were. So sad.


----------



## Billna the 2

Yeah it is sad I kind of have to take the blame for it though because even though my partners and I got her family out I should have asked her did she have any dogs or pets in that matter and if so where is the animals, I did go back in the house searched and I ain't seen nothing and by then the house was fully engulfed and I was out of there.


Yvonne G said:


> Oh my. That's a tough one alright. But the onus is on HER, not you. She should have made sure the firefighters knew there were kenneled dogs and where the kennels were. So sad.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my. That's a tough one alright. But the onus is on HER, not you. She should have made sure the firefighters knew there were kenneled dogs and where the kennels were. So sad.


Amen to that.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah it is sad I kind of have to take the blame for it though because even though my partners and I got her family out I should have asked her did she have any dogs or pets in that matter and if so where is the animals, I did go back in the house searched and I ain't seen nothing and by then the house was fully engulfed and I was out of there.


You're not to blame. If I had dogs caged in a burning house I would be screaming my head off about it. And my children and every critter in there. I've always admired firefighters for their dedication in helping us. You don't deserve being cussed out.


----------



## Billna the 2

Thank you very much that means a lot to me. I guess next time I will ask questions like is there any animals or anything in the house.


Cathie G said:


> You're not to blame. If I had dogs caged in a burning house I would be screaming my head off about it. And my children and every critter in there. I've always admired firefighters for their dedication in helping us. You don't deserve being cussed out.


----------



## JoesMum

Billna the 2 said:


> Thank you very much that means a lot to me. I guess next time I will ask questions like is there any animals or anything in the house.



You are SO not yo blame. You guys work wonders every day! Necessarily you save human lives first. Sometimes it’s not even possible to save those.

My guess is that the woman you saved knows this too. It was the shock that led her to say what she did.

Please don’t beat yourself up about it! Be proud. You should be. 

(((Massive electronic hug for you and your team)))


----------



## Billna the 2

Thank you very much I appreciate that.


JoesMum said:


> You are SO not yo blame. You guys work wonders every day! Necessarily you save human lives first. Sometimes it’s not even possible to save those.
> 
> My guess is that the woman you saved knows this too. It was the shock that led her to say what she did.
> 
> Please don’t beat yourself up about it! Be proud. You should be.
> 
> (((Massive electronic hug for you and your team)))


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> Well there was a fire at a house and while we went in there we rescued all of the people that was inside, while I was in the burning house I did not hear a dog or if there was a dog or should I say dogs because there were two dogs left in the house, story short the dogs burned up and instead of the owner being happy because we saved her children's lives and hers she wants to get up in my face and curse me out because I didn't see the dogs that was in the house left in a cage.
> I'm really thinking about switching careers probably go into law enforcement.



Oh no!!! I know that’s hard to swallow but just think of all the good you have done.. even for that ungrateful woman... I can’t imagine the emotional toll that those calls takes on you.. God has put you in place for a lot of reasons... including her and her children.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Thank you very much that means a lot to me. I guess next time I will ask questions like is there any animals or anything in the house.


A family member of mine went through a home fire and the dog was acting strange and trying to tell them even before the fire. But when the fire happened the dog tried to hide in the burning house. It still took a family member's voice to coax the dog to come out. They need to help you help them by communication.


----------



## Billna the 2

Yep you are right about that and thank you, I believe the Lord do have something in stored for me and my team.


EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! I know that’s hard to swallow but just think of all the good you have done.. even for that ungrateful woman... I can’t imagine the emotional toll that those calls takes on you.. God has put you in place for a lot of reasons... including her and her children.


----------



## Billna the 2

Yes you are right about that, it would have been nice if they would have let the dogs loose but maybe they was not thinking about the dogs at the time who knows what was going through their minds.


Cathie G said:


> A family member of mine went through a home fire and the dog was acting strange and trying to tell them even before the fire. But when the fire happened the dog tried to hide in the burning house. It still took a family member's voice to coax the dog to come out. They need to help you help them by communication.


----------



## Kristoff

Billna the 2 said:


> Well there was a fire at a house and while we went in there we rescued all of the people that was inside, while I was in the burning house I did not hear a dog or if there was a dog or should I say dogs because there were two dogs left in the house, story short the dogs burned up and instead of the owner being happy because we saved her children's lives and hers she wants to get up in my face and curse me out because I didn't see the dogs that was in the house left in a cage.
> I'm really thinking about switching careers probably go into law enforcement.


Goodness. People are stupid. Sorry you had a tough day.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Kristoff said:


> Goodness. People are stupid. Sorry you had a tough day.



People is one of the true constants in life!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Does it smell badly or taste metallic? I hold off on doctors until absolutely needed.


There was never a smell or metallic taste. It has scabbed over and is not draining. I think it is on it's way to healing.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone. Been awhile. Hope everyone is good. I think I see some new folks here in the dark.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Follow this link to
> 
> _The TFO Cold Dark Room_
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/groups/785037581863143/?ref=group_browse


Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lena! I’ve manage to do a good bit of dandelion harvesting for the young sullies... cleaned out the horse trough and gave horses a good grooming..Did a thorough inspection on the ducks and noticed some nice wing feathers coming in.. next is Ferret baths this is how I enjoy my day!


Do the dandelions grow naturally or do you grow them?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, it's way too early but I can't sleep. Probably will be sleeping when I should be awake in the morning. Good thing I have the wife to care for Opo. 
We had a weird thing happen yesterday. I went to put Opo in his pool and there was some poop in there already! I fill the pool right after Opo does his business. So it has fresh water in it all night. I also do that so the wind doesn't blow it away.
Now I am worried if some critter has been in there before and maybe urinated in the pool. 
So now I am putting in the screen porch empty. 
Started occupation therapy but can't wear my prosthetic arm because of the sore.
Start physical therapy next week also. So that means I will be back on my prosthetic leg again. Cant wait I have a good attitude finally. Been putting it off for to long.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Do the dandelions grow naturally or do you grow them?



Both.. I had them before I got the tortoise but I added a few more when I realized how important they were


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, it's way too early but I can't sleep. Probably will be sleeping when I should be awake in the morning. Good thing I have the wife to care for Opo.
> We had a weird thing happen yesterday. I went to put Opo in his pool and there was some poop in there already! I fill the pool right after Opo does his business. So it has fresh water in it all night. I also do that so the wind doesn't blow it away.
> Now I am worried if some critter has been in there before and maybe urinated in the pool.
> So now I am putting in the screen porch empty.
> Started occupation therapy but can't wear my prosthetic arm because of the sore.
> Start physical therapy next week also. So that means I will be back on my prosthetic leg again. Cant wait I have a good attitude finally. Been putting it off for to long.



How weird?? The mysterious pool pooper.. we may need that pet detective after all! 

I’m so happy for you. Anticipating the good is half the battle


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! That long awaited day (for many of us at least ) is finally here. 
And I couldn’t be more welcoming . After the work and school hours are done, I want go on weekend strike.. I have one kiddie bday party that I’ll drag myself too and the rest is subject to be canceled.  it’s opening weekend of archery season for whitetail here but I am not going to be in the woods. I can’t pull my bow back smoothly enough.. .. still got some nerve issues going on. Surprisingly, I’m not really that upset


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

I was also wondering about the TORTOISE Christmas this year... Are we going to do this again? I want to!!! I was hoping we could draw names early so the gifts that must cross the pond would have a fair chance at being on time... )

Thoughts???


----------



## Bébert81

EllieMay said:


> I was also wondering about the TORTOISE Christmas this year... Are we going to do this again? I want to!!! I was hoping we could draw names early so the gifts that must cross the pond would have a fair chance at being on time... )
> 
> Thoughts???


What is it?


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> What is it?



It was kind of like a secret Santa.. eligible members put their names in hat if they wanted to participate. The organizer drew names and let everyone know who your secret partner was. You would send them a Christmas gift and on a date close to Christmas we would all meet on line and open our gifts , revealing who our partner was at that time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Been awhile. Hope everyone is good. I think I see some new folks here in the dark.


Hey! Long time no see!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think we launched T.O.R.T.O.I.S.E. October 1st last year.
TORTOISE is a sort of not-very-secret Santa... an acronym for Totally Obvious Really The Origin Is Sure Enough

@JoesMum ????


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw this on Face book:


----------



## Bébert81

Ha ok, not so easy depending of where you have to send the gift… 
But nice principle!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Saw this on Face book:



Now that is cool!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Ha ok, not so easy depending of where you have to send the gift…
> But nice principle!


We've sent from the U.S. to Morocco and Germany, from the UK to the U.S., to Denmark - in fact, really all over the world. Some of the gifts took a pretty long time to reach their destination and some of them were intercepted and scrounged through, but basically it was a very nice and heartwarming experience.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone. Been awhile. Hope everyone is good. I think I see some new folks here in the dark.



Hello, Bambam!!!! How are you? Where are you in the world? How’s the big boy?


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, it's way too early but I can't sleep. Probably will be sleeping when I should be awake in the morning. Good thing I have the wife to care for Opo.
> We had a weird thing happen yesterday. I went to put Opo in his pool and there was some poop in there already! I fill the pool right after Opo does his business. So it has fresh water in it all night. I also do that so the wind doesn't blow it away.
> Now I am worried if some critter has been in there before and maybe urinated in the pool.
> So now I am putting in the screen porch empty.
> Started occupation therapy but can't wear my prosthetic arm because of the sore.
> Start physical therapy next week also. So that means I will be back on my prosthetic leg again. Cant wait I have a good attitude finally. Been putting it off for to long.





EllieMay said:


> How weird?? The mysterious pool pooper.. we may need that pet detective after all!
> 
> I’m so happy for you. Anticipating the good is half the battle



It was the Leprechaun, I’m telling ya [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! That long awaited day (for many of us at least ) is finally here.
> And I couldn’t be more welcoming . After the work and school hours are done, I want go on weekend strike.. I have one kiddie bday party that I’ll drag myself too and the rest is subject to be canceled.  it’s opening weekend of archery season for whitetail here but I am not going to be in the woods. I can’t pull my bow back smoothly enough.. .. still got some nerve issues going on. Surprisingly, I’m not really that upset



Kiddie parties can be rough. Party hard! [emoji12]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Saw this on Face book:



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> We've sent from the U.S. to Morocco and Germany, from the UK to the U.S., to Denmark - in fact, really all over the world. Some of the gifts took a pretty long time to reach their destination and some of them were intercepted and scrounged through, but basically it was a very nice and heartwarming experience.



I’m definitely in for the Christmas card exchange. Which reminds me I should start hunting for those cards.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Everyone have a great Friday! And a fantastic weekend! God bless Everyone. Hubby didn't have to work today [emoji3526] no school(not sure why) yesterday was hubby's 28th birthday also. I start my tax course next week on Monday !! Super nervous. It's only a 2 month course so it shouldn't be to bad and it's only 3-1 days a week. I was worried I wouldn't have enough time with the hubby working and the kiddos, but it's a night class so it'll work out perfectly. [emoji3526] Have a wonderful safe day!


----------



## JoesMum

I’m on a train right now having been to London to meet friends. I’ll kick both TORTOISE and the card exchange off on Sunday


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> My son far outshines me and I'm the one that taught him how to cook. I ask him for advice now...


Oh my [emoji3526] I can't cook to save my life.. I made my son's birthday cake and Cooked a fork in the middle... [emoji28] Nobody let me touch hubby's cake [emoji23] hopefully my husband teaches our son and daughter how to cook like him


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Ever wonder where pumpkins come from?
> View attachment 281294


Omgoodness! Is that a whole field of pumpkins behind her? Wow


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> I’m on a train right now having been to London to meet friends. I’ll kick both TORTOISE and the card exchange off on Sunday


Have a great day!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Hello, Bambam!!!! How are you? Where are you in the world? How’s the big boy?


We are back in Texas! Clunker is doing good. He/she just turned 2 and is over 10lbs, spoiled rotten, and still hates my husband. How are you doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh my [emoji3526] I can't cook to save my life.. I made my son's birthday cake and Cooked a fork in the middle... [emoji28] Nobody let me touch hubby's cake [emoji23] hopefully my husband teaches our son and daughter how to cook like him



Now that is something special [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> We are back in Texas! Clunker is doing good. He/she just turned 2 and is over 10lbs, spoiled rotten, and still hates my husband. How are you doing?



Hey Brandy! Welcome back.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> Now that is something special [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


It is certainly a story to keep around for my first time cooking a cake [emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> It is certainly a story to keep around for my first time cooking a cake [emoji28][emoji23]


Well...at least there was a fork handy for every delicious fingerlicking bite...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> Well...at least there was a fork handy for every delicious fingerlicking bite...


Hahaha yes [emoji28]


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, it's way too early but I can't sleep. Probably will be sleeping when I should be awake in the morning. Good thing I have the wife to care for Opo.
> We had a weird thing happen yesterday. I went to put Opo in his pool and there was some poop in there already! I fill the pool right after Opo does his business. So it has fresh water in it all night. I also do that so the wind doesn't blow it away.
> Now I am worried if some critter has been in there before and maybe urinated in the pool.
> So now I am putting in the screen porch empty.
> Started occupation therapy but can't wear my prosthetic arm because of the sore.
> Start physical therapy next week also. So that means I will be back on my prosthetic leg again. Cant wait I have a good attitude finally. Been putting it off for to long.


I'm so glad your sore is getting well and It's crappy that probably a raccoon found your tortoise's pool overnight. Good thing you saw it quickly. Sounds like everything is on the upswing.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! I had bought a shirt that I loved the style of but the only color was a neon pink.. I always see people in bright colors and I think it looks great( I’m more of an earth color person) so I thought I could do it. I ended up only wearing the shirt to clean in. So I dyed it. I’ve just hung it up to dry and I think it’s gorgeous it came out an autumn red color.. I LOVE IT!


My son is doing their family day tye dieing t shirts lately. They wind up being really nice. Heather found a kit at walmart that does around 15 t shirts and bought 1. It's great fun.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> My son is doing their family day tye dieing t shirts lately. They wind up being really nice. Heather found a kit at walmart that does around 15 t shirts and bought 1. It's great fun.



My daughter loves to do those as well... we went camping on year at one of the Yellowstone parks and all of my kids got to tie dye their souvenir shirts.. they have all outgrown them but refuse to throw them out because of the memory


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My daughter loves to do those as well... we went camping on year at one of the Yellowstone parks and all of my kids got to tie dye their souvenir shirts.. they have all outgrown them but refuse to throw them out because of the memory


I'm getting ready to turn my old t shirts into washable shopping bags. I found the simple instructions in a kroger coupon magazine I get. Kroger is phasing out plastic grocery bags in the near future soo...I would love to help.


----------



## Ben02

Hello everybody, I’ve not been very active on the CDR lately, mostly because of college. I love college! 

I’ve got a biology moc exam on Monday and oh man, it’s so much easier to revise a subject when you enjoy it


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Hello everybody, I’ve not been very active on the CDR lately, mostly because of college. I love college!
> 
> I’ve got a biology moc exam on Monday and oh man, it’s so much easier to revise a subject when you enjoy it



That’s really great Ben! It’s a lot easier to do anything when you like it! I’m very proud of you!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and happy Saturday! 
I can tell it’s officially fall now. I’m waiting on the sun to come up so I can get started on the blowing and raking leaves. I’ve already ordered my winter rye grass so I can over seed the tortoise yards sometime this week..


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and happy Saturday!
> I can tell it’s officially fall now. I’m waiting on the sun to come up so I can get started on the blowing and raking leaves. I’ve already ordered my winter rye grass so I can over seed the tortoise yards sometime this week..


Good Saturday morning to you too!
I picked up a huge sack of rye grass seeds yesterday, a perennial variety, and seeded Clunker's pen. I still need to seed the rest of the yard though. We haven't lost many leaves here yet.
Here in a few hours I've got to go catch a goat. My mom is giving me hers, she was going to be a milk goat but mom never had her bred. My neighbor has a billy so she will be going on dates next door.
I hate being back in our old house here in Texas (love Texas though). I will be glad when we find the right place to buy. At least I'm close to family again. Although everybody keeps giving me stuff and it's starting to feel a little awkward.. I think they are all buttering me up[emoji15]


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Good Saturday morning to you too!
> I picked up a huge sack of rye grass seeds yesterday, a perennial variety, and seeded Clunker's pen. I still need to seed the rest of the yard though. We haven't lost many leaves here yet.
> Here in a few hours I've got to go catch a goat. My mom is giving me hers, she was going to be a milk goat but mom never had her bred. My neighbor has a billy so she will be going on dates next door.
> I hate being back in our old house here in Texas (love Texas though). I will be glad when we find the right place to buy. At least I'm close to family again. Although everybody keeps giving me stuff and it's starting to feel a little awkward.. I think they are all buttering me up[emoji15]



It’s nice to see you back! I remember some goat wrangling days [emoji23]... I always loved the Nubians with their big floppy ears.. Still, I’m glad it’s you and not me what part of Texas are you in? I know you e already told me but my memory is pretty faulty! 

Being close to family has always been a double edged sword... I hope you’ve got the kind you like to be around) Starting a farm business is so hard. And i know it costs a lot of money to make money.. I think what your doing is awesome and I’m ALOT jealous! I would love to make money doing what my heart loves but that’s one thing me n hubby don’t agree on... YET [emoji6]


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> It’s nice to see you back! I remember some goat wrangling days [emoji23]... I always loved the Nubians with their big floppy ears.. Still, I’m glad it’s you and not me what part of Texas are you in? I know you e already told me but my memory is pretty faulty!
> 
> Being close to family has always been a double edged sword... I hope you’ve got the kind you like to be around) Starting a farm business is so hard. And i know it costs a lot of money to make money.. I think what your doing is awesome and I’m ALOT jealous! I would love to make money doing what my heart loves but that’s one thing me n hubby don’t agree on... YET [emoji6]


I'm in eastern texas, south of you i think. This goat is a mini la mancha(I probably spelled that wrong) they don't have ears! Just the holes..


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm in eastern texas, south of you i think. This goat is a mini la mancha(I probably spelled that wrong) they don't have ears! Just the holes..



Picture please))


----------



## EllieMay

While I work[emoji848]


----------



## charlygal123

Hi guys ... been away for a while but it’s my birthday tomorrow, look what my best mate got me




She’s 9 and we have named her Penny! What a total brilliant surprise, I don’t have a Hermanns my others are a Greek and marginated so I’m feeling very spoilt! But it is my 40th so well ya know I do deserve her


----------



## charlygal123




----------



## JoesMum

charlygal123 said:


> Hi guys ... been away for a while but it’s my birthday tomorrow, look what my best mate got me
> View attachment 281413
> View attachment 281414
> View attachment 281415
> 
> She’s 9 and we have named her Penny! What a total brilliant surprise, I don’t have a Hermanns my others are a Greek and marginated so I’m feeling very spoilt! But it is my 40th so well ya know I do deserve her



Greeks are best, but I may be biased [emoji1]


----------



## EllieMay

charlygal123 said:


> View attachment 281416



That’s so awesome! Happy birthday. Penny is gorgeous and well deserved I’m sure [emoji6]


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter has been monitoring her dormouse site today and it’s looking like it could be very important for these scarce creatures. She put up 50 nestboxes in the spring and 41 had something nest in them... not all dormice. Some had wood mouse nests and some bird nests (bluet-its really like them)

She found 26 dormice today in all stages of the breeding cycle.

This one is about 10 days old and still blind.



This litter of 7 (!) is about 3 weeks old



And here are more



They are just so cute!


----------



## Kristoff

Ben02 said:


> Hello everybody, I’ve not been very active on the CDR lately, mostly because of college. I love college!
> 
> I’ve got a biology moc exam on Monday and oh man, it’s so much easier to revise a subject when you enjoy it



Heart-warming words! Great choice of a major, Ben. The CDR is proud of you.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 281412
> 
> While I work[emoji848]



...the kids play [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Were you working from home?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Daughter has been monitoring her dormouse site today and it’s looking like it could be very important for these scarce creatures. She put up 50 nestboxes in the spring and 41 had something nest in them... not all dormice. Some had wood mouse nests and some bird nests (bluet-its really like them)
> 
> She found 26 dormice today in all stages of the breeding cycle.
> 
> This one is about 10 days old and still blind.
> View attachment 281423
> 
> 
> This litter of 7 (!) is about 3 weeks old
> View attachment 281424
> 
> 
> And here are more
> View attachment 281425
> 
> 
> They are just so cute!



They are adorable!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> ...the kids play [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Were you working from home?



This was this morning so I was doing yard work... lots of leaves that I dont want to get out of hand and plenty of other household chores that I don’t get to during the week.. 

Sometimes I do actually work from home.. but I’m a monday thru Friday employee usually


----------



## EllieMay

The bday party today was at a small animal park. I love most all of them but this will give me nightmares!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! That long awaited day (for many of us at least ) is finally here.
> And I couldn’t be more welcoming . After the work and school hours are done, I want go on weekend strike.. I have one kiddie bday party that I’ll drag myself too and the rest is subject to be canceled.  it’s opening weekend of archery season for whitetail here but I am not going to be in the woods. I can’t pull my bow back smoothly enough.. .. still got some nerve issues going on. Surprisingly, I’m not really that upset


Are crossbows legal in Texas?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Omgoodness! Is that a whole field of pumpkins behind her? Wow


Yes the whole field was covered the day before. Wish we would have stopped and taken a picture then.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Are crossbows legal in Texas?



Yes they are! Most of the people I know have went that route but it just doesn’t appeal to me yet.. I love archery... so much so that I used to compete in tournaments before my son was born...


----------



## Cathie G

I like biology to


Ben02 said:


> Hello everybody, I’ve not been very active on the CDR lately, mostly because of college. I love college!
> 
> I’ve got a biology moc exam on Monday and oh man, it’s so much easier to revise a subject when you enjoy it


I like biology too and enjoy your studies! It's nice to see you posting a hello though.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Yes they are! Most of the people I know have went that route but it just doesn’t appeal to me yet.. I love archery... so much so that I used to compete in tournaments before my son was born...


That's cool competing. I know what you mean about the crossbow. It kind of takes the difficulty out of bow hunting. 
My son bought one and we were target shooting with it. I was amazed of the groupings we were shooting once we got it dialed in. 
Here's my granddaughters first deer last year with a crossbow. She is 6 years old.


----------



## Ray--Opo

charlygal123 said:


> Hi guys ... been away for a while but it’s my birthday tomorrow, look what my best mate got me
> View attachment 281413
> View attachment 281414
> View attachment 281415
> 
> She’s 9 and we have named her Penny! What a total brilliant surprise, I don’t have a Hermanns my others are a Greek and marginated so I’m feeling very spoilt! But it is my 40th so well ya know I do deserve her


What a wonderful birthday gift. Penny is beautiful! Happy Birthday


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's cool competing. I know what you mean about the crossbow. It kind of takes the difficulty out of bow hunting.
> My son bought one and we were target shooting with it. I was amazed of the groupings we were shooting once we got it dialed in.
> Here's my granddaughters first deer last year with a crossbow. She is 6 years old.
> View attachment 281441



That is awesome! I think that’s a wonderful thing to get kids involved in. My dad and my brother are always trying to get me to shoot their cross bows... I’ve seen what it can do and it’s pretty impressive... just not my style ... yet


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Picture please))


I'll take a pic in the morning [emoji16]


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> That is awesome! I think that’s a wonderful thing to get kids involved in. My dad and my brother are always trying to get me to shoot their cross bows... I’ve seen what it can do and it’s pretty impressive... just not my style ... yet


Last year my dad took the end of his finger off with a crossbow. Got in the way of the string when he pulled the trigger.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy 40th Birthday @charlygal123 ! I hope you have a wonderful day! [emoji512][emoji322][emoji320]


----------



## JoesMum

Polite request from me:

Not all of us are comfortable with hunting for sport. I would prefer it if such photos involving dead animals were not posted in the CDR.

And, to be honest, even if said beast does end up in the freezer then I would still rather not see the trophy photo in the CDR.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Polite request from me:
> 
> Not all of us are comfortable with hunting for sport. I would prefer it if such photos involving dead animals were not posted in the CDR.
> 
> And, to be honest, even if said beast does end up in the freezer then I would still rather not see the trophy photo in the CDR.



Very sorry Linda.. I’ll apologize for that . I know I’ve brought it up several times... :-(.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Sunday. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday All. Another hot dry week past and forecast for next week as well. Hot n dry. Leaves are falling prematurely due to “flash drought” conditions in the DELMARVA area. Basically NO RAIN in September.

Was out pretty much all day yesterday kayaking parts of Maryland’s Patuxent River. We put in a good 15 miles, lots of exploring.

Lunch Spot South of Spice Creek




Exploring Lyon’s Creek



Exploring the Open Waters of the Patuxent


----------



## JoesMum

It’s time to launch the Card Exchange for 2019. There seems to be no appetite among last year’s participants for TORTOISE, so we are resting that for this year.

Last year’s participants Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Ed (@ZEROPILOT), Ewa (@Pearly), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda (@JoesMum), Sabine (@Bee62), Bea (@Moozillion), Kathy (@Momof4), Carol (@CarolM) , Heather (@EllieMay), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Noël (@AZtortMom)

Please say if you don’t want to be included this year.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> It’s time to launch the Card Exchange for 2019. There seems to be no appetite among last year’s participants for TORTOISE, so we are resting that for this year.
> 
> Last year’s participants Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Ed (@ZEROPILOT), Ewa (@Pearly), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda (@JoesMum), Sabine (@Bee62), Bea (@Moozillion), Kathy (@Momof4), Carol (@CarolM) , Heather (@EllieMay), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Noël (@AZtortMom)
> 
> Please say if you don’t want to be included this year.
> 
> View attachment 281483


Yes, please! I want to be included in the card exchange! @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

charlygal123 said:


> Hi guys ... been away for a while but it’s my birthday tomorrow, look what my best mate got me
> View attachment 281413
> View attachment 281414
> View attachment 281415
> 
> She’s 9 and we have named her Penny! What a total brilliant surprise, I don’t have a Hermanns my others are a Greek and marginated so I’m feeling very spoilt! But it is my 40th so well ya know I do deserve her


The info on your profile page tells the forum software that your birthday is in January. I look at "today's birthdays" to get my information for putting up a "Happy Birthday" thread for the birthday celebrants. Anyway - Happy Birthday. I hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Polite request from me:
> 
> Not all of us are comfortable with hunting for sport. I would prefer it if such photos involving dead animals were not posted in the CDR.
> 
> And, to be honest, even if said beast does end up in the freezer then I would still rather not see the trophy photo in the CDR.


This bothered me too. Thank you for saying what I was thinking.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It’s time to launch the Card Exchange for 2019. There seems to be no appetite among last year’s participants for TORTOISE, so we are resting that for this year.
> 
> Last year’s participants Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Ed (@ZEROPILOT), Ewa (@Pearly), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda (@JoesMum), Sabine (@Bee62), Bea (@Moozillion), Kathy (@Momof4), Carol (@CarolM) , Heather (@EllieMay), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Noël (@AZtortMom)
> 
> Please say if you don’t want to be included this year.
> 
> View attachment 281483


I'll start the PM for all of us. So far I've got Kristoff and me


----------



## Yvonne G

I've started the PM for the card exchange. So far Kristoff and myself are on it. I"m going outside now and won't be back on the computer until about 5 or 6 hours from now. But I'll get you all signed up as soon as I get back in.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'll start the PM for all of us. So far I've got Kristoff and me



Not me?! I am in of course!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> I've started the PM for the card exchange. So far Kristoff and myself are on it. I"m going outside now and won't be back on the computer until about 5 or 6 hours from now. But I'll get you all signed up as soon as I get back in.


I'm in [emoji3526]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I'll start the PM for all of us. So far I've got Kristoff and me



I’m totally in [emoji851][emoji217][emoji1308]


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> I've started the PM for the card exchange. So far Kristoff and myself are on it. I"m going outside now and won't be back on the computer until about 5 or 6 hours from now. But I'll get you all signed up as soon as I get back in.



Count me in [emoji851]


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'll start the PM for all of us. So far I've got Kristoff and me



Me as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've sent the PM to all the CDR'ers that have said they want to do card exchange. If you haven't received the PM, and you want in, let me know.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bambam1989 said:


> Last year my dad took the end of his finger off with a crossbow. Got in the way of the string when he pulled the trigger.


Ouch!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I found what I want my wife to get me for christmas! I may get us matching shirts


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky hot humid muggy overcast kind of day nere in Maryland. Leaves falling bone dry and rolling down the streets like tumble weeds. The only green is where perps continue to water their lawns. It’s the time of year when it should be cool evenings, cool days, scattered showers and grass planting time. But not yet... That said, snow falling out West! Many feet of it in Montana. Crazy weather.


----------



## Bambam1989

Here is a picture of the mini lamancha goat that was given to us. She was wormed and had her hooves trimmed today. 
She doesn't make much noise compared to other goats but has no problem expressing her annoyance through foot stomping and lots of dirty looks.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hmm my picture didn't upload right


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hmm my picture didn't upload right
> View attachment 281497



I can see both perfectly


----------



## Blackdog1714

Somebody is cutting their eye at you!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s time to launch the Card Exchange for 2019. There seems to be no appetite among last year’s participants for TORTOISE, so we are resting that for this year.
> 
> Last year’s participants Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Ed (@ZEROPILOT), Ewa (@Pearly), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda (@JoesMum), Sabine (@Bee62), Bea (@Moozillion), Kathy (@Momof4), Carol (@CarolM) , Heather (@EllieMay), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Noël (@AZtortMom)
> 
> Please say if you don’t want to be included this year.
> 
> View attachment 281483


Are you actually putting to rest the card exchange? I could and wood send a card.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Here is a picture of the mini lamancha goat that was given to us. She was wormed and had her hooves trimmed today.
> She doesn't make much noise compared to other goats but has no problem expressing her annoyance through foot stomping and lots of dirty looks.
> View attachment 281496


She's cute. My son has fainting goats. He feels really bad when they faint from just everyday stuff.


----------



## Bambam1989

We also went to the local zoo today. Many of the animals they have are rescues or "defective" by big zoo standards. Like their Aldabras, who were seized from poor conditions. There were three of them. The largest seems to look healthy, another clearly had/has MBD and the third probably had a slight case because it couldn't lift itself properly in the back end.
The latter one was getting impatient for its breakfast and was hoping my phone was secretly a delicious snack!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Are you actually putting to rest the card exchange? I could and wood send a card.



Card Exchange is happening. That’s why I posted this



@Yvonne G will add you to the PM and then you need to add your address to it.

It’s only TORTOISE, the not so secret Santa, that’s taking a rest.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> They have an excellent grilled cheese with tomato soup... a personal favorite of mine!


HUH? I thought that they were a donut shop?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 281204
> 
> Baby bearded dragon yoga


Does she do Downward dog yet?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 281254
> 
> 
> Not even kidding now. I feed a spider.  I caught that thing for her.


The Spider Whisperer??


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I finally found a shop with cherry Danish and it was nice with drizzled iceing to boot. That's my favorite breakfast and I'm allowed cause I'm supposedly an adult. And it's doctors orders. I'm so glad to not see you!


Thank you Cathie. Been a bit busy lately unfortunately so have not had much chance to come on here.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Don’t judge me... but I’m a swatter


Our experience is that we always have one fly. And if we kill that fly then 5 minutes later there is another "one" fly to replace the one that we killed. Go figure!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 281317
> 
> "Just call me Wonder Woman! Escaping bath time in a single bound!"


She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Well there was a fire at a house and while we went in there we rescued all of the people that was inside, while I was in the burning house I did not hear a dog or if there was a dog or should I say dogs because there were two dogs left in the house, story short the dogs burned up and instead of the owner being happy because we saved her children's lives and hers she wants to get up in my face and curse me out because I didn't see the dogs that was in the house left in a cage.
> I'm really thinking about switching careers probably go into law enforcement.


Oh dear. Shame, not nice for you or the owner. That is a sad story. But you still did a good job.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Monday everyone!
Wish you a good Week.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 281438


Love it!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s time to launch the Card Exchange for 2019. There seems to be no appetite among last year’s participants for TORTOISE, so we are resting that for this year.
> 
> Last year’s participants Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Ed (@ZEROPILOT), Ewa (@Pearly), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda (@JoesMum), Sabine (@Bee62), Bea (@Moozillion), Kathy (@Momof4), Carol (@CarolM) , Heather (@EllieMay), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Noël (@AZtortMom)
> 
> Please say if you don’t want to be included this year.
> 
> View attachment 281483


Please add me to the card exchange. @Yvonne G


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday Morning Everyone,

It has been a while since I have been on here. Glad to read that everybody is doing well and I see Bambam is back. Nice to not see you Brandy.
Ben good luck with your moc test and I am really happy for you, that you are enjoying your studies so much.
I have been really busy at work lately and exhausted once I get home. Weekends have been used to just chill and get some energy back before Monday starts again.

I have missed you guys, but hopefully I am back now. 

The days are getting hotter over here and my torts are getting to enjoy much more outside time. There are quite a few eggs in the outside enclosure, however it remains to be seen if they are fertile or not, as last year I decided to separate Whitey away from Blue because he was giving her such a hard time. (excuse the pun!) In which case these eggs that she is laying may not be fertilized. Although I have read that they can keep the sperm inside them to fertilize an egg for a very long time. So we will we know by March, April, May next year if these eggs are fertile or not.

Enjoy your Monday's everybody. Chat again soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! So wonderful not to see you, Carol!!! I find it fascinating that we write about opposite seasons around us yet again.. and EGGS..... [emoji16] oh how exciting!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Wish you a good Week.



Same to you !


----------



## EllieMay

Hope everyone’s week gets off to a wonderful start!


----------



## Bébert81

Thanks @EllieMay!
Not too bad…


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Good Monday Morning Everyone,
> 
> It has been a while since I have been on here. Glad to read that everybody is doing well and I see Bambam is back. Nice to not see you Brandy.
> Ben good luck with your moc test and I am really happy for you, that you are enjoying your studies so much.
> I have been really busy at work lately and exhausted once I get home. Weekends have been used to just chill and get some energy back before Monday starts again.
> 
> I have missed you guys, but hopefully I am back now.
> 
> The days are getting hotter over here and my torts are getting to enjoy much more outside time. There are quite a few eggs in the outside enclosure, however it remains to be seen if they are fertile or not, as last year I decided to separate Whitey away from Blue because he was giving her such a hard time. (excuse the pun!) In which case these eggs that she is laying may not be fertilized. Although I have read that they can keep the sperm inside them to fertilize an egg for a very long time. So we will we know by March, April, May next year if these eggs are fertile or not.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday's everybody. Chat again soon.


So good to "not" see you again too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday alles. October starts this week.....going to STILL be in the 90’s for at least three of these upcoming days. It just doesn't feel right outside. That said, cold temperatures HAVE to arrive soon which means indoor cell time for our Sully. The enclosure we built last year for Sullys use worked very well, inside and outside all Summer. But, it’s too heavy/bulky to get back inside.

Sooooo, time for a new indoor Sully build. Bought some wood to start the exterior frame. I plan to re-use Sullys current Kane mat, but get a new RHP for the ceiling. This box will be a permanent “indoor” nightbox, and larger than the outside one.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Monday Morning Everyone,
> 
> It has been a while since I have been on here. Glad to read that everybody is doing well and I see Bambam is back. Nice to not see you Brandy.
> Ben good luck with your moc test and I am really happy for you, that you are enjoying your studies so much.
> I have been really busy at work lately and exhausted once I get home. Weekends have been used to just chill and get some energy back before Monday starts again.
> 
> I have missed you guys, but hopefully I am back now.
> 
> The days are getting hotter over here and my torts are getting to enjoy much more outside time. There are quite a few eggs in the outside enclosure, however it remains to be seen if they are fertile or not, as last year I decided to separate Whitey away from Blue because he was giving her such a hard time. (excuse the pun!) In which case these eggs that she is laying may not be fertilized. Although I have read that they can keep the sperm inside them to fertilize an egg for a very long time. So we will we know by March, April, May next year if these eggs are fertile or not.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday's everybody. Chat again soon.



Good mornooning, Carol!! Great to not see you again. Glad you’re in the card exchange. 
@Bee62, you’re the other person I miss a lot who hasn’t been not-seen lately.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! So wonderful not to see you, Carol!!! I find it fascinating that we write about opposite seasons around us yet again.. and EGGS..... [emoji16] oh how exciting!!



Opposite seasons! [emoji24] It actually was very chilly this morning. I’m thinking of fishing out my light down jacket. I hope the ghost shrimp didn’t get to it first. [emoji33]


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday alles. October starts this week.....going to STILL be in the 90’s for at least three of these upcoming days. It just doesn't feel right outside. That said, cold temperatures HAVE to arrive soon which means indoor cell time for our Sully. The enclosure we built last year for Sullys use worked very well, inside and outside all Summer. But, it’s too heavy/bulky to get back inside.
> 
> Sooooo, time for a new indoor Sully build. Bought some wood to start the exterior frame. I plan to re-use Sullys current Kane mat, but get a new RHP for the ceiling. This box will be a permanent “indoor” nightbox, and larger than the outside one.



Mark, I’ve been on and off here, so I’m a little confused: where in the world are you now? 
Good luck with the building!


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, me hearties! (Too much time spent with the One-Legged Pirate last night.[emoji849]) The temperatures dipped in the forecast for this week. The foliage is just turning:






I’m in stage 2 for one of the jobs I’ve applied for. Lots of writing about past experiences to be finished by Friday. 

And, of course, my sense of humour is safe only in the darkness of the CDR:




A fire on *Burns*town road? Hysterical!


----------



## Kristoff

(Not sure if the first time worked. Was meant to show contrast between the fall colours and still-green areas)


----------



## Bébert81

Still 30°C or more during the afternoon in my lovely Southwest of France, so lucky to live here.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Opposite seasons! [emoji24] It actually was very chilly this morning. I’m thinking of fishing out my light down jacket. I hope the ghost shrimp didn’t get to it first. [emoji33]


How is the job hunting going?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, me hearties! (Too much time spent with the One-Legged Pirate last night.[emoji849]) The temperatures dipped in the forecast for this week. The foliage is just turning:
> 
> View attachment 281579
> 
> View attachment 281580
> 
> 
> I’m in stage 2 for one of the jobs I’ve applied for. Lots of writing about past experiences to be finished by Friday.
> 
> And, of course, my sense of humour is safe only in the darkness of the CDR:
> 
> View attachment 281581
> 
> 
> A fire on *Burns*town road? Hysterical!


I should have read further before I asked how the job hunting was going.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 281583
> 
> (Not sure if the first time worked. Was meant to show contrast between the fall colours and still-green areas)


It did work, and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's good to see Carol back with us. Now if we could only convince some of our other absentees to come back.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It's good to see Carol back with us. Now if we could only convince some of our other absentees to come back.


No, Yvonne, we're NOT asking the meerkats to return!  !!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tell me about the warmth not gonna be any puppy drum running until november in the OBX


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Mark, I’ve been on and off here, so I’m a little confused: where in the world are you now?
> Good luck with the building!



Still Maryland.....on the water some place.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> We also went to the local zoo today. Many of the animals they have are rescues or "defective" by big zoo standards. Like their Aldabras, who were seized from poor conditions. There were three of them. The largest seems to look healthy, another clearly had/has MBD and the third probably had a slight case because it couldn't lift itself properly in the back end.
> The latter one was getting impatient for its breakfast and was hoping my phone was secretly a delicious snack!
> View attachment 281534
> View attachment 281535
> View attachment 281536


Hello @Bambam1989 ! Long time, no see!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Does she do Downward dog yet?


I haven't seen our baby beardie lady practicing Downward Dog yet. I think she's been working on her Facing My Belly to the Sun pose.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous.


Awww, thank you!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Still Maryland.....on the water some place.
> 
> View attachment 281584


Of course you are on the water, my aquatic friend.  
Is Florida still in the cards?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Of course you are on the water, my aquatic friend.
> Is Florida still in the cards?



Yep, looking at a house right now (on line) of course...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Billna the 2 said:


> Well there was a fire at a house and while we went in there we rescued all of the people that was inside, while I was in the burning house I did not hear a dog or if there was a dog or should I say dogs because there were two dogs left in the house, story short the dogs burned up and instead of the owner being happy because we saved her children's lives and hers she wants to get up in my face and curse me out because I didn't see the dogs that was in the house left in a cage.
> I'm really thinking about switching careers probably go into law enforcement.


Oh, man. I'm so sorry. My background includes emergency management, including animal related, but a few steps removed from being a boots-on-the-ground first responder. I don't compartmentalize well enough to be a first responder day-in and day-out. I have both great admiration and great concern for those who do. 

I have heard stories, though. Heart-wrenching. I feel for you. If you need anyone to vent at or talk to, send me a PM... I haven't been there, exactly, but I'm a good listener. Make sure you're taking care of the responder. 

If you decide to go into law enforcement, make sure you choose that course (_if_ you choose that course) with _eyes wide open_. LEOs have their hands tied chronically, dealing with domestic disturbance calls to the same locations because the victims are often reluctant to press charges, and the situations are hard to get out of. Dealing with scum-of-the-earth types that get off because of a technicality or paperwork error. In my own humble opinion, I think putting the wet stuff on the red stuff is far more straightforward. As is the paperwork, most likely.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> You're not to blame. If I had dogs caged in a burning house I would be screaming my head off about it. And my children and every critter in there. I've always admired firefighters for their dedication in helping us. You don't deserve being cussed out.


I agree completely. Hopefully the woman will realize it. We know she was upset, the house is a total loss, and she has a lot of grieving and coming to terms that she needs to do. She may not even remember what she said that day/night. I wouldn't expect her to reach out or apologize to the firefighters that saved her and her children. But if she ever does, I hope it comes with that good karmic timing of happening in one of those low moments, just when it's needed most.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah it is sad I kind of have to take the blame for it though because even though my partners and I got her family out I should have asked her did she have any dogs or pets in that matter and if so where is the animals, I did go back in the house searched and I ain't seen nothing and by then the house was fully engulfed and I was out of there.


Maybe one of the kids you saved will grow up to be a firefighter one day. They have a few years of therapy between here and there, but one day they'll be able to make sure their mother understands.


----------



## Billna the 2

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, man. I'm so sorry. My background includes emergency management, including animal related, but a few steps removed from being a boots-on-the-ground first responder. I don't compartmentalize well enough to be a first responder day-in and day-out. I have both great admiration and great concern for those who do.
> 
> I have heard stories, though. Heart-wrenching. I feel for you. If you need anyone to vent at or talk to, send me a PM... I haven't been there, exactly, but I'm a good listener. Make sure you're taking care of the responder.
> 
> If you decide to go into law enforcement, make sure you choose that course (_if_ you choose that course) with _eyes wide open_. LEOs have their hands tied chronically, dealing with domestic disturbance calls to the same locations because the victims are often reluctant to press charges, and the situations are hard to get out of. Dealing with scum-of-the-earth types that get off because of a technicality or paperwork error. In my own humble opinion, I think putting the wet stuff on the red stuff is far more straightforward. As is the paperwork, most likely.


Ok thank you so much I'll do so.[emoji16]


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday alles. October starts this week.....going to STILL be in the 90’s for at least three of these upcoming days. It just doesn't feel right outside. That said, cold temperatures HAVE to arrive soon which means indoor cell time for our Sully. The enclosure we built last year for Sullys use worked very well, inside and outside all Summer. But, it’s too heavy/bulky to get back inside.
> 
> Sooooo, time for a new indoor Sully build. Bought some wood to start the exterior frame. I plan to re-use Sullys current Kane mat, but get a new RHP for the ceiling. This box will be a permanent “indoor” nightbox, and larger than the outside one.



Excited to see this)


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 281583
> 
> (Not sure if the first time worked. Was meant to show contrast between the fall colours and still-green areas)



SUCCESS!!!


----------



## charlygal123

JoesMum said:


> Greeks are best, but I may be biased [emoji1]



I have to say I am rather attached to my Greek .. although I don’t have favourites [emoji23] my mum used to always say that and like me she obviously did too


----------



## charlygal123

Ray--Opo said:


> What a wonderful birthday gift. Penny is beautiful! Happy Birthday



It really was! I couldn’t believe it. And thank you yes she is and already settling in just fine


----------



## charlygal123

JoesMum said:


> Happy 40th Birthday @charlygal123 ! I hope you have a wonderful day! [emoji512][emoji322][emoji320]



thankyou ! Had a wonderful time me and the fella went to a Turkish and Greek restaurant over in the isle of sheppey it was lovely ... especially the baklava (see pic) my new favourite and had a few bottles of Prosecco as you do


----------



## charlygal123

Yvonne G said:


> The info on your profile page tells the forum software that your birthday is in January. I look at "today's birthdays" to get my information for putting up a "Happy Birthday" thread for the birthday celebrants. Anyway - Happy Birthday. I hope you have a great day!!



I have trouble changing me details on here as I have only gone through the app and I’m on a rubbish old iPhone [emoji23] I haven’t gotten around to unpacking the computer yet to go on and change my profile properly! I should do as I can’t change my profile pic either


----------



## JoesMum

charlygal123 said:


> I have trouble changing me details on here as I have only gone through the app and I’m on a rubbish old iPhone [emoji23] I haven’t gotten around to unpacking the computer yet to go on and change my profile properly! I should do as I can’t change my profile pic either



The app dies tomorrow!

You will have to use the web version through your phone’s browser.

There is a chance the forum will work through Tapatalk from tomorrow... I’ll find out as I have installed it.

This is a link for the Apple version (sorry Androiders you will have to find it yourself)
https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/tapatalk-200-000-forums/id307880732


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, sorry for part timing it here. But it's hard to keep up with you all. 
Started my OT last week and tomorrow and thurs have OT and PT. So soon I will be on my prosthetic leg again !
Hope everyone is doing good. Haven't seen Bee62 lately.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The app dies tomorrow!
> 
> You will have to use the web version through your phone’s browser.
> 
> There is a chance the forum will work through Tapatalk from tomorrow... I’ll find out as I have installed it.
> 
> This is a link for the Apple version (sorry Androiders you will have to find it yourself)
> https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/tapatalk-200-000-forums/id307880732


I'll find out tomorrow if my shortcut still works. I did that through my e-mail...and I have no clue what I'm talking about...it takes me straight to the CDR through a few months older message from Marco2 bear. Before that shortcut it was Bee62's message trying to get me to try a math problem...hehehe.


----------



## JoesMum

Hoggy pics 

The first guy was an adventurer. A baby supposed to be tucked up under his heater with towels to snuggle under. Someone made the mistake of putting a flannel wash mit in and he managed to get inside it, but couldn’t reverse out because his prickles stuck. I managed to free him, cleaned him out and then turned my back to get his food only to find he had climbed on top of his heater! Boys!!!



This very little guy was hungry and impatiently sniffing for food through his incubator door 



And this pigeon was helping a fellow volunteer fill in his notes


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for part timing it here. But it's hard to keep up with you all.
> Started my OT last week and tomorrow and thurs have OT and PT. So soon I will be on my prosthetic leg again !
> Hope everyone is doing good. Haven't seen Bee62 lately.


That's wonderful news that you are so well you can do rehab. I think everyone is part timing and I'm guilty too. I've had lots of visitors etc etc etc the weather isn't helping... I haven't seen Lyn W lately also.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hoggy pics
> 
> The first guy was an adventurer. A baby supposed to be tucked up under his heater with towels to snuggle under. Someone made the mistake of putting a flannel wash mit in and he managed to get inside it, but couldn’t reverse out because his prickles stuck. I managed to free him, cleaned him out and then turned my back to get his food only to find he had climbed on top of his heater! Boys!!!
> View attachment 281598
> 
> 
> This very little guy was hungry and impatiently sniffing for food through his incubator door
> View attachment 281599
> 
> 
> And this pigeon was helping a fellow volunteer fill in his notes
> View attachment 281600


Children...you gotta love em...even though they work overtime making you TRY to out think them.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for part timing it here. But it's hard to keep up with you all.
> Started my OT last week and tomorrow and thurs have OT and PT. So soon I will be on my prosthetic leg again !
> Hope everyone is doing good. Haven't seen Bee62 lately.



Good for you Ray! I’ll be thinking about you and hoping you stay positive and get much improvement!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thank you Cathie. Been a bit busy lately unfortunately so have not had much chance to come on here.


I think the weather here has been bothering me more then my visitors. September and October is supposed to be cooler but it's record breaking hot and lots of allergens too. So I don't have the energy...sooo I'll have to eat more Danish!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, me hearties! (Too much time spent with the One-Legged Pirate last night.[emoji849]) The temperatures dipped in the forecast for this week. The foliage is just turning:
> 
> View attachment 281579
> 
> View attachment 281580
> 
> 
> I’m in stage 2 for one of the jobs I’ve applied for. Lots of writing about past experiences to be finished by Friday.
> 
> And, of course, my sense of humour is safe only in the darkness of the CDR:
> 
> View attachment 281581
> 
> 
> A fire on *Burns*town road? Hysterical!


Hehehe! Ain't life funny! I'm hoping you get your perfect job.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> It's good to see Carol back with us. Now if we could only convince some of our other absentees to come back.


@Yvonne G I believe I would like to participate in the card exchange this year[emoji16]


----------



## Bambam1989

Cathie G said:


> I think the weather here has been bothering me more then my visitors. September and October is supposed to be cooler but it's record breaking hot and lots of allergens too. So I don't have the energy...sooo I'll have to eat more Danish!


Mmm danishes are delicious


----------



## Bambam1989

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello @Bambam1989 ! Long time, no see!


How have things been going for you and yours?


----------



## Kristoff

charlygal123 said:


> thankyou ! Had a wonderful time me and the fella went to a Turkish and Greek restaurant over in the isle of sheppey it was lovely ... especially the baklava (see pic) my new favourite and had a few bottles of Prosecco as you do
> View attachment 281594



How cool! My favourite is dry baklava, though I would trade it for leg of lamb anytime. [emoji23] (I lived in Turkey for 10 years.)


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> @Yvonne G I believe I would like to participate in the card exchange this year[emoji16]


I've added your name to our private conversation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful news that you are so well you can do rehab. I think everyone is part timing and I'm guilty too. I've had lots of visitors etc etc etc the weather isn't helping... I haven't seen Lyn W lately also.


Thanks I hope it will be easier than before. I think it will because before I was still recovering from the accident.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good for you Ray! I’ll be thinking about you and hoping you stay positive and get much improvement!


Thanks I am hoping the pain I went through before isn't the same. I don't think it will because this is the 2nd round. I have basically healed from the accident. Even though it's not 100%.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for part timing it here. But it's hard to keep up with you all.
> Started my OT last week and tomorrow and thurs have OT and PT. So soon I will be on my prosthetic leg again !
> Hope everyone is doing good. Haven't seen Bee62 lately.



Good luck with getting back on your leg again. It’s going to make a massive difference, but do what you’re told and don’t try to rush it


----------



## Bébert81

charlygal123 said:


> thankyou ! Had a wonderful time me and the fella went to a Turkish and Greek restaurant over in the isle of sheppey it was lovely ... especially the baklava (see pic) my new favourite and had a few bottles of Prosecco as you do
> View attachment 281594


It's the libanese version of baklawa. 
My mother-in-law is libanese!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's good to see Carol back with us. Now if we could only convince some of our other absentees to come back.


I am always glad to be on here. Thank you for missing me.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> No, Yvonne, we're NOT asking the meerkats to return!  !!!


or the ghost shrimp!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't seen our baby beardie lady practicing Downward Dog yet. I think she's been working on her Facing My Belly to the Sun pose.


Whahaha. Well we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for part timing it here. But it's hard to keep up with you all.
> Started my OT last week and tomorrow and thurs have OT and PT. So soon I will be on my prosthetic leg again !
> Hope everyone is doing good. Haven't seen Bee62 lately.


Good Luck Ray with the OT and TP. Both are good but never nice while you have to do them. But at the end of the day there will be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hoggy pics
> 
> The first guy was an adventurer. A baby supposed to be tucked up under his heater with towels to snuggle under. Someone made the mistake of putting a flannel wash mit in and he managed to get inside it, but couldn’t reverse out because his prickles stuck. I managed to free him, cleaned him out and then turned my back to get his food only to find he had climbed on top of his heater! Boys!!!
> View attachment 281598
> 
> 
> This very little guy was hungry and impatiently sniffing for food through his incubator door
> View attachment 281599
> 
> 
> And this pigeon was helping a fellow volunteer fill in his notes
> View attachment 281600


I love these posts. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I think the weather here has been bothering me more then my visitors. September and October is supposed to be cooler but it's record breaking hot and lots of allergens too. So I don't have the energy...sooo I'll have to eat more Danish!


Yum yum yum. Have one for me too please.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Tuesday Everybody.

The sun is shining and I was able to come online and visit my friends in the CDR. It is a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s almost like Y2K here on 1 Oct for the CDR on TFO - are we alright? All here? Happy Tuesday if you made it!

For those who don’t recall the Y2K scare...

The *Year 2000 problem*, also known as the *Y2K problem*, the *Millennium bug*, the *Y2K bug*, the *Y2K glitch*, or *Y2K*, refers to a class of computer bugs related to the formatting and storage of calendar data for dates beginning in the year 2000. Problems were anticipated, and arose, because many programs represented four-digit years with only the final two digits – making the year 2000 indistinguishable from 1900. The assumption of a twentieth-century date in such programs could cause various errors, such as the incorrect display of dates and the inaccurate ordering of automated dated records or real-time events.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! It feels like thanksgiving... I’m thankful that my app is still working [emoji16]


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm awake. I have coffee. I have a sandwich. And I have the CDR. It is a good morning indeed
Hope everyone else's morning/day/night goes wonderfully.


----------



## CarolM

Yayyyy, Looks like we are all having a good Tuesday. And that is just the way that I like it!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm awake. I have coffee. I have a sandwich. And I have the CDR. It is a good morning indeed
> Hope everyone else's morning/day/night goes wonderfully.


hey Bambam, whatever happened to that idea that you had and were waiting on patenting etc? Did anything come of it?


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> hey Bambam, whatever happened to that idea that you had and were waiting on patenting etc? Did anything come of it?


It turns out that someone else had a similar idea. To push the idea any further I would have to hire a patent lawyer to make sure I made the proper references and etc. They are expensive to hire though [emoji2957]. I can't do anything with it for a couple more years while we get our lives straightened out.... So I still can't tell you what it is[emoji57]


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! and Br-r-r-r-r!! It was real hard to get out of bed this a.m. Very cold in here. Last night I added another blanket to my bed and I was so warm and toasty in there. Hopefully today I'll get all my tortoises winterized, and then it will be take them in at night and put them out in the morning - the ins and outs of Autumn.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold in California - Hot in the East Coast. Close to 90 today, 93 tomorrow. Crazy.

Our Persimmon tree is producing some nice fruit. Although we’ve been in drought, thats one area of our garden that we water.

These are about apple size...


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I had to do a governor meeting this morning and then drive down to my daughter’s place about 2 hours away with some things she needs urgently.

I am awaiting her return from work so we can go get something to eat and then head home.

The weather is disgusting in the UK at the moment. Torrential rain with many places suffering flooding. It made for a slow journey 

PS * whispers * The app still works


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold in California - Hot in the East Coast. Close to 90 today, 93 tomorrow. Crazy.
> 
> Our Persimmon tree is producing some nice fruit. Although we’ve been in drought, thats one area of our garden that we water.
> 
> These are about apple size...
> 
> View attachment 281619



Ooh lovely


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bambam1989 said:


> How have things been going for you and yours?


We're doing well. The cats, turtles, and bearded dragons have been keeping me busy. 

We brought two spotted turtle hatchlings and a baby bearded dragon home with us from the expo in Daytona Beach in August. We're still making adjustments and upgrades to everyone's enclosures.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s almost like Y2K here on 1 Oct for the CDR on TFO - are we alright? All here? Happy Tuesday if you made it!
> 
> For those who don’t recall the Y2K scare...
> 
> The *Year 2000 problem*, also known as the *Y2K problem*, the *Millennium bug*, the *Y2K bug*, the *Y2K glitch*, or *Y2K*, refers to a class of computer bugs related to the formatting and storage of calendar data for dates beginning in the year 2000. Problems were anticipated, and arose, because many programs represented four-digit years with only the final two digits – making the year 2000 indistinguishable from 1900. The assumption of a twentieth-century date in such programs could cause various errors, such as the incorrect display of dates and the inaccurate ordering of automated dated records or real-time events.


You poor people...hehehe...I still have my shortcut to yak at ya


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> You poor people...hehehe...I still have my shortcut to yak at ya



Nothing has changed for me either. One click and I’m in.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with getting back on your leg again. It’s going to make a massive difference, but do what you’re told and don’t try to rush it


Like a tortoise. Slowly but steadily.


----------



## CarolM

Awe. What a bummer.


Bambam1989 said:


> It turns out that someone else had a similar idea. To push the idea any further I would have to hire a patent lawyer to make sure I made the proper references and etc. They are expensive to hire though [emoji2957]. I can't do anything with it for a couple more years while we get our lives straightened out.... So I still can't tell you what it is[emoji57]


----------



## CarolM

Nice.


Maro2Bear said:


> Cold in California - Hot in the East Coast. Close to 90 today, 93 tomorrow. Crazy.
> 
> Our Persimmon tree is producing some nice fruit. Although we’ve been in drought, thats one area of our garden that we water.
> 
> These are about apple size...
> 
> View attachment 281619


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> How cool! My favourite is dry baklava, though I would trade it for leg of lamb anytime. [emoji23] (I lived in Turkey for 10 years.)


Yum...lamb is one of my favorites.


----------



## CarolM

I know. I am on it now as well. " Looks around to see if any powers that be saw and or heard me [emoji40]"


JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I had to do a governor meeting this morning and then drive down to my daughter’s place about 2 hours away with some things she needs urgently.
> 
> I am awaiting her return from work so we can go get something to eat and then head home.
> 
> The weather is disgusting in the UK at the moment. Torrential rain with many places suffering flooding. It made for a slow journey
> 
> PS * whispers * The app still works


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It is uncomfortably warm in my part of Florida. Usually we get at least a hint of a cool spell by the end of September, but it must be running late.

I have been trying to make sure the two bearded dragons get some time outdoors, maybe 30-60 minutes a day. I have to time it carefully, though... Too early, and the sun is still behind the trees, and the mosquitoes are out. Too late into the day, and it's too darn hot. I've started bringing out a water bottle (ice water) for me and a spray bottle (room temperature) for the lizards.

They do like their outside time, even if Indy is on his leash and out little Red Lady is in her screened-in container. The little lady poops more reliably when she gets sunshine time.  Indy, on the other hand, will probably be getting a shower later this afternoon...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Each of the bearded dragons got a size-appropriate hornworm for dinner last night. It was the first time either one ever ate a hornworm... and the look on Indy's face... It was the _very_ best thing he had ever tasted, and it was gone _way_ too soon. Oh, but he liked it!


----------



## CarolM

Whahaha. Poor boy. Now he is going to have to work hard for some hornworm rewards.


Pastel Tortie said:


> Each of the bearded dragons got a size-appropriate hornworm for dinner last night. It was the first time either one ever ate a hornworm... and the look on Indy's face... It was the _very_ best thing he had ever tasted, and it was gone _way_ too soon. Oh, but he liked it!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I had to do a governor meeting this morning and then drive down to my daughter’s place about 2 hours away with some things she needs urgently.
> 
> I am awaiting her return from work so we can go get something to eat and then head home.
> 
> The weather is disgusting in the UK at the moment. Torrential rain with many places suffering flooding. It made for a slow journey
> 
> PS * whispers * The app still works


There's a guy with the username Jelly who Josh has helping him with forum stuff, and I noticed that Jelly was on yesterday at about 10:30a, and today is his birthday, so I'm sure he's working on it. But you know how these things go - slowly, very slowly!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Each of the bearded dragons got a size-appropriate hornworm for dinner last night. It was the first time either one ever ate a hornworm... and the look on Indy's face... It was the _very_ best thing he had ever tasted, and it was gone _way_ too soon. Oh, but he liked it!


Sounds cute. Dilly our cat loves a fresh bag of kibble so much I buy small bags.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Poor boy. Now he is going to have to work hard for some hornworm rewards.


This does create some interesting possibilities. Before I saw Indy's face when he tasted that hornworm, I would have told you he simply wasn't food motivated.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> There's a guy with the username Jelly who Josh has helping him with forum stuff, and I noticed that Jelly was on yesterday at about 10:30a, and today is his birthday, so I'm sure he's working on it. But you know how these things go - slowly, very slowly!


I haven't seen a post or I would try to say hello...at least.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I haven't seen a post or I would try to say hello...at least.


He doesn't post, he just comes on to tweak the Forum for Josh.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Each of the bearded dragons got a size-appropriate hornworm for dinner last night. It was the first time either one ever ate a hornworm... and the look on Indy's face... It was the _very_ best thing he had ever tasted, and it was gone _way_ too soon. Oh, but he liked it!



Chomper loves them too but they have to be a rare treat.... you’d think those things are made of gold for the price they charge... and they don’t have much to them.. (nutritionally). the real thing is that they grow so fast that half in the container get too big before chomper can eat them.. luckily you won’t have that problem but Chomper won’t grow much bigger....


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good luck with getting back on your leg again. It’s going to make a massive difference, but do what you’re told and don’t try to rush it


Thanks, everything went good today in therapy. I will feel it tomorrow


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Luck Ray with the OT and TP. Both are good but never nice while you have to do them. But at the end of the day there will be light at the end of the tunnel.


Thanks Carol, it went good today. It's kind of weird but I told my wife that the pain from therapy I can deal with and accept. But my daily pains can really mess with my head.
But I sure there are many members out there that understand that.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Carol, it went good today. It's kind of weird but I told my wife that the pain from therapy I can deal with and accept. But my daily pains can really mess with my head.
> But I sure there are many members out there that understand that.


I get that. After a couple decades of recurring bouts with major depression, I'm finally starting to get used to NOT being depressed. (You guys get part of the credit there, I think...) I'm trying to establish a new (revised) baseline for myself, without meds, and gradually add back in any med(s) I actually need at this point, one at a time. 

That being said, I'm making all sorts of discoveries lately (good and bad). Like my pain threshold having DECREASED due to one of the meds no longer being in my system.  Sheesh. I'm too young to be experiencing these kinds of aches and pains... or at least to be experiencing them, unmitigated!


----------



## JoesMum

The app has gone 

Life just got a whole lot harder for those of us using our phones


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Carol, it went good today. It's kind of weird but I told my wife that the pain from therapy I can deal with and accept. But my daily pains can really mess with my head.
> But I sure there are many members out there that understand that.


Yes, I can totally relate. I think it is because the pains from therapy you know will subside sooner or later, however the daily pains are there consistently and are never ending. A person gets tired of them and it is a battle because you are constantly fighting them. I have never understood and yet have also understood it when someone says that they get used to the pain. Personally I have found it very tiring and depressing having to fight daily pain, have never gotten used to it BUT at the same time have gotten used to it. If you can understand what I am trying to say. I know it does not make any sense whatsoever, but go figure, no-one ever said I was totally sane.!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I get that. After a couple decades of recurring bouts with major depression, I'm finally starting to get used to NOT being depressed. (You guys get part of the credit there, I think...) I'm trying to establish a new (revised) baseline for myself, without meds, and gradually add back in any med(s) I actually need at this point, one at a time.
> 
> That being said, I'm making all sorts of discoveries lately (good and bad). Like my pain threshold having DECREASED due to one of the meds no longer being in my system.  Sheesh. I'm too young to be experiencing these kinds of aches and pains... or at least to be experiencing them, unmitigated!


Shame Anne. Sorry to hear but very proud of you at the same time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The app has gone
> 
> Life just got a whole lot harder for those of us using our phones


I will only be coming online when I am at work, as it will be much easier for me to access the forum on my work computer rather than via a browser on my phone.


----------



## CarolM

Well, Wednesday has finally arrived. Or should I say Happy Hump Day everyone.
The gang are back outside to enjoy today's sunshine. Unfortunately I am stuck in an office getting no sunshine.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Wednesday, half-week !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Wednesday gang..

Going to be mid-90’s here today. This should be our last really HOT day, or at least the last 90 degree day. So, in honor of this HOT HOT dsy, we are off kayaking.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning.. I am using the web version on my iPad this morning... not too bad, just not the same.. it will take me some time to get used to this.. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday gang..
> 
> Going to be mid-90’s here today. This should be our last really HOT day, or at least the last 90 degree day. So, in honor of this HOT HOT dsy, we are off kayaking.
> 
> Enjoy the day.


Have a great Trip! I’ll be desk bound at the home office for much of the day today. We also have mid 90’s temps so that may motivate me to finish reporting quickly so I can get outdoors. Be safe


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday gang..
> 
> Going to be mid-90’s here today. This should be our last really HOT day, or at least the last 90 degree day. So, in honor of this HOT HOT dsy, we are off kayaking.
> 
> Enjoy the day.


Enjoy your Kayaking.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Have a great Trip! I’ll be desk bound at the home office for much of the day today. We also have mid 90’s temps so that may motivate me to finish reporting quickly so I can get outdoors. Be safe


Have fun.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I get that. After a couple decades of recurring bouts with major depression, I'm finally starting to get used to NOT being depressed. (You guys get part of the credit there, I think...) I'm trying to establish a new (revised) baseline for myself, without meds, and gradually add back in any med(s) I actually need at this point, one at a time.
> 
> That being said, I'm making all sorts of discoveries lately (good and bad). Like my pain threshold having DECREASED due to one of the meds no longer being in my system.  Sheesh. I'm too young to be experiencing these kinds of aches and pains... or at least to be experiencing them, unmitigated!


I agree with the support I get from the members here. I was going to a amputee support group. Maybe I should return. 
What ever med you were on that helped with pain. I would get back on. I feel that's what contributes to some of my depression is the pain. 
Good luck with your baseline adjustment. 
After therapy yesterday I am sitting here in bed suffering . 
It even hurts when I blink my eyes 
Well like they say..... No pain No gain!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree with the support I get from the members here. I was going to a amputee support group. Maybe I should return.
> What ever med you were on that helped with pain. I would get back on. I feel that's what contributes to some of my depression is the pain.
> Good luck with your baseline adjustment.
> After therapy yesterday I am sitting here in bed suffering .
> It even hurts when I blink my eyes
> Well like they say..... No pain No gain!




Hang in there Ray! Keep on trukin.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Yes, I can totally relate. I think it is because the pains from therapy you know will subside sooner or later, however the daily pains are there consistently and are never ending. A person gets tired of them and it is a battle because you are constantly fighting them. I have never understood and yet have also understood it when someone says that they get used to the pain. Personally I have found it very tiring and depressing having to fight daily pain, have never gotten used to it BUT at the same time have gotten used to it. If you can understand what I am trying to say. I know it does not make any sense whatsoever, but go figure, no-one ever said I was totally sane.!!


Oh yeah I understand. I have been living with constant pain with lower back and arthritis in my ankles( at this time ankle ). Since my early 30's. But my pain threshold was high. So I got used to it. I thought I was being tough not letting the pain slow me down. 
Those days are over. I think age for me has contributed to that. Dont know if it has made me wiser or weaker


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hang in there Ray! Keep on trukin.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday gang..
> 
> Going to be mid-90’s here today. This should be our last really HOT day, or at least the last 90 degree day. So, in honor of this HOT HOT dsy, we are off kayaking.
> 
> Enjoy the day.


Paddle On!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> The app has gone
> 
> Life just got a whole lot harder for those of us using our phones


I never knew there was a app. I guess I have been doing it the hard way all along.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well goodmorning everyone, hope you all have a good hump day. After PT and OT yesterday. Like I said to another member here that I am so sore. It hurts when I blink . But it's all good. Soon I will be posting video of me walking. With assistance of course. ( cane, walker).
I know if I lose some weight. I might be able to walk independently. Been over a week and no cheating on the diet


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Yes, I can totally relate. I think it is because the pains from therapy you know will subside sooner or later, however the daily pains are there consistently and are never ending. A person gets tired of them and it is a battle because you are constantly fighting them. I have never understood and yet have also understood it when someone says that they get used to the pain. Personally I have found it very tiring and depressing having to fight daily pain, have never gotten used to it BUT at the same time have gotten used to it. If you can understand what I am trying to say. I know it does not make any sense whatsoever, but go figure, no-one ever said I was totally sane.!!


It does make sense, in an intuitive kind of way.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I will only be coming online when I am at work, as it will be much easier for me to access the forum on my work computer rather than via a browser on my phone.


Sheesh! So you'll have to make a few more keystrokes than you're used to making. Poor you!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yes, I can totally relate. I think it is because the pains from therapy you know will subside sooner or later, however the daily pains are there consistently and are never ending. A person gets tired of them and it is a battle because you are constantly fighting them. I have never understood and yet have also understood it when someone says that they get used to the pain. Personally I have found it very tiring and depressing having to fight daily pain, have never gotten used to it BUT at the same time have gotten used to it. If you can understand what I am trying to say. I know it does not make any sense whatsoever, but go figure, no-one ever said I was totally sane.!!


You and me both on both points. I can't take most painkillers because of my aspirin allergy and now some doctors think I'm crazy because I won't or can't take what they are offering. I've actually been fired as a patient because of it. I would rather deal with pain then the allergic or side effects of some prescription drugs.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well goodmorning everyone, hope you all have a good hump day. After PT and OT yesterday. Like I said to another member here that I am so sore. It hurts when I blink . But it's all good. Soon I will be posting video of me walking. With assistance of course. ( cane, walker).
> I know if I lose some weight. I might be able to walk independently. Been over a week and no cheating on the diet


Go guy!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Upper 90’s today as we broke a ton of heat records! Great day on the water. 

Lunch & Break Spots





Autumnal Colors Starting to Appear


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! So you'll have to make a few more keystrokes than you're used to making. Poor you!


I'm still wondering if Apple will let you do a shortcut on your home screen.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok! Here's to Jelly! Hopefully you're still having a happy birthdays...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You and me both on both points. I can't take most painkillers because of my aspirin allergy and now some doctors think I'm crazy because I won't or can't take what they are offering. I've actually been fired as a patient because of it. I would rather deal with pain then the allergic or side effects of some prescription drugs.


I totally get it. I try to not put chemicals into my body too. The only medication I take is a beta blocker for an uneven heart beat and aspirin, when needed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Ok! Here's to Jelly! Hopefully you're still having a happy birthdays...


Let's do it this way so he'll see it: @Jelly


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I get that. After a couple decades of recurring bouts with major depression, I'm finally starting to get used to NOT being depressed. (You guys get part of the credit there, I think...) I'm trying to establish a new (revised) baseline for myself, without meds, and gradually add back in any med(s) I actually need at this point, one at a time.
> 
> That being said, I'm making all sorts of discoveries lately (good and bad). Like my pain threshold having DECREASED due to one of the meds no longer being in my system.  Sheesh. I'm too young to be experiencing these kinds of aches and pains... or at least to be experiencing them, unmitigated!


I actually hate what's happening in our country. Although I can't take many of the pain meds I would still want them available to people that really need them. Young or old. Or what ever their station in life is.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Let's do it this way so he'll see it: @Jelly


Ok. I'll try.


----------



## Cathie G

This happy birthdays wish

is to @Jelly.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning.. I am using the web version on my iPad this morning... not too bad, just not the same.. it will take me some time to get used to this.. Happy Wednesday!


That’s what I am doing now. The problem is that the times when I have my iPad available are few and far between.

I was put for one reason or another from 07:15 yesterday morning and got home at 22:30... I was able to catch up with other things on my phone, just not TFO.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree with the support I get from the members here. I was going to a amputee support group. Maybe I should return.


Yes, you probably should! Especially while you are trying to get back on that leg


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! So you'll have to make a few more keystrokes than you're used to making. Poor you!


Yvonne, it is so not about keystrokes. I find these type of comments unhelpful and a bit upsetting. If I, as an IT professional, can’t find a work round then please cut everyone some slack on this. It is about screen size. Our phones do not equate to your kindle whatever you think.

The iPad is usable, but doesn’t have a cellphone signal and I don’t carry it round with me all day. Even when I take it with me to meetings, I don’t generally get to put it on wifi... or I if do, because the schools filter their internet connections, I cannot get to social media sites (and TFO is correctly classed as a forum in the social media category)


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Upper 90’s today as we broke a ton of heat records! Great day on the water.
> 
> Lunch & Break Spots
> 
> View attachment 281675
> View attachment 281676
> 
> 
> Autumnal Colors Starting to Appear
> 
> View attachment 281677


How lovely


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm still wondering if Apple will let you do a shortcut on your home screen.


No. You create a bookmark in the web browser you use.

I happen to use Chrome and have it bookmarked there.

All iPads come with Safari and most people will use that


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh yeah I understand. I have been living with constant pain with lower back and arthritis in my ankles( at this time ankle ). Since my early 30's. But my pain threshold was high. So I got used to it. I thought I was being tough not letting the pain slow me down.
> Those days are over. I think age for me has contributed to that. Dont know if it has made me wiser or weaker


Yes, there is nothing like age to remind us of our aches and pains. And I will take the wiser part, the weaker just sound weak.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well goodmorning everyone, hope you all have a good hump day. After PT and OT yesterday. Like I said to another member here that I am so sore. It hurts when I blink . But it's all good. Soon I will be posting video of me walking. With assistance of course. ( cane, walker).
> I know if I lose some weight. I might be able to walk independently. Been over a week and no cheating on the diet


Well Done!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all

I started yesterday at the rescue and had to clean out the cutest 3 week old hedgehog born at the rescue . Mum is doing a good job raising him and is very displeased by being disturbed, but just occasionally the quantity of poop means we do have to do it. I am one of the few volunteers trusted with this.



We have an escaped patient in the unit I was working in... still not caught at the time I left 


I also had a lady on her second day training with me and when she left at 1pm a student on her first day training with me. 

I sprinted home when we finally finished, changed and went back out in 10 minutes flat and headed up to London to see a concert at the Royal Festival Hall. This is a view over the river Thames from the RFH as the sun was etting


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! So you'll have to make a few more keystrokes than you're used to making. Poor you!


LOL. Actually it is sometimes easier working on the computer. Typing most certainly is easier, pictures however are not. As it will be more involved to get them uploaded.
But all it means is that on weekends and holidays I will not be coming online.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Upper 90’s today as we broke a ton of heat records! Great day on the water.
> 
> Lunch & Break Spots
> 
> View attachment 281675
> View attachment 281676
> 
> 
> Autumnal Colors Starting to Appear
> 
> View attachment 281677


It is only 09:03am here in the morning and I am already feeling hot. Your pictures made me feel cool just for a second or two. It was really nice.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I totally get it. I try to not put chemicals into my body too. The only medication I take is a beta blocker for an uneven heart beat and aspirin, when needed.


No wonder we all get along so well. We completely understand one another!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yvonne, it is so not about keystrokes. I find these type of comments unhelpful and a bit upsetting. If I, as an IT professional, can’t find a work round then please cut everyone some slack on this. It is about screen size. Our phones do not equate to your kindle whatever you think.
> 
> The iPad is usable, but doesn’t have a cellphone signal and I don’t carry it round with me all day. Even when I take it with me to meetings, I don’t generally get to put it on wifi... or I if do, because the schools filter their internet connections, I cannot get to social media sites (and TFO is correctly classed as a forum in the social media category)


Oh is that what Yvonne meant. Lol completely flew over my head. I cannot get on TFO on my phone via browser as a while back by accident I somehow disabled the link to TFO via browser. Don't ask me what I did, because I don't know and I don't know how to put it back. so for me the only means is via my work computer at work.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> I started yesterday at the rescue and had to clean out the cutest 3 week old hedgehog born at the rescue . Mum is doing a good job raising him and is very displeased by being disturbed, but just occasionally the quantity of poop means we do have to do it. I am one of the few volunteers trusted with this.
> View attachment 281703
> 
> 
> We have an escaped patient in the unit I was working in... still not caught at the time I left
> View attachment 281704
> 
> I also had a lady on her second day training with me and when she left at 1pm a student on her first day training with me.
> 
> I sprinted home when we finally finished, changed and went back out in 10 minutes flat and headed up to London to see a concert at the Royal Festival Hall. This is a view over the river Thames from the RFH as the sun was etting
> View attachment 281705


Wow you sure did have a very busy day. What a lovely picture of the setting sun and the little hedgehog is soooooo cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Day All

Record breaking temp yesterday - it hit 98F degrees! - luckily we were on the water, as was this little Raccoon family. There was a small group, probably a family looking for some free fish-n-chips, at water’s edge.


----------



## Reptilony

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> I started yesterday at the rescue and had to clean out the cutest 3 week old hedgehog born at the rescue . Mum is doing a good job raising him and is very displeased by being disturbed, but just occasionally the quantity of poop means we do have to do it. I am one of the few volunteers trusted with this.
> View attachment 281703
> 
> 
> We have an escaped patient in the unit I was working in... still not caught at the time I left
> View attachment 281704
> 
> I also had a lady on her second day training with me and when she left at 1pm a student on her first day training with me.
> 
> I sprinted home when we finally finished, changed and went back out in 10 minutes flat and headed up to London to see a concert at the Royal Festival Hall. This is a view over the river Thames from the RFH as the sun was etting
> View attachment 281705


Thank you for doing that Linda, I appreciate it, saving the unfortunate members of our big family one at a time. Also, I heard about the app, hope it will come back some day...Ok, back to studying...


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Yvonne, it is so not about keystrokes. I find these type of comments unhelpful and a bit upsetting. If I, as an IT professional, can’t find a work round then please cut everyone some slack on this. It is about screen size. Our phones do not equate to your kindle whatever you think.
> 
> The iPad is usable, but doesn’t have a cellphone signal and I don’t carry it round with me all day. Even when I take it with me to meetings, I don’t generally get to put it on wifi... or I if do, because the schools filter their internet connections, I cannot get to social media sites (and TFO is correctly classed as a forum in the social media category)


[/QUOTE]
I guess I should have used an emoji. I was just kidding!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh is that what Yvonne meant. Lol completely flew over my head. I cannot get on TFO on my phone via browser as a while back by accident I somehow disabled the link to TFO via browser. Don't ask me what I did, because I don't know and I don't know how to put it back. so for me the only means is via my work computer at work.


No it didn't. If you understood that I was pulling your chain, just kidding, then you got it right!


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello you lovely people, how's y'all day going?


----------



## JoesMum

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello you lovely people, how's y'all day going?


Not too bad thank you. How’s yours going?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello you lovely people, how's y'all day going?



Overcast. Hot. Humid. ...but no sunshine. Bla

But.....I’m still on my “high” of sunshine and H2O from yesterday’s kayaking!

One of our break spots where I’m thinking of a cooler weather overnight camping location.


----------



## Billna the 2

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast. Hot. Humid. ...but no sunshine. Bla
> 
> But.....I’m still on my “high” of sunshine and H2O from yesterday’s kayaking!
> 
> One of our break spots where I’m thinking of a cooler weather overnight camping location.
> 
> View attachment 281713


Oh wow nice...not so nice for the heat lol
It's hot here were I am very hot, I hope it gets cool soon.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> No. You create a bookmark in the web browser you use.
> 
> I happen to use Chrome and have it bookmarked there.
> 
> All iPads come with Safari and most people will use that
> View attachment 281701
> 
> View attachment 281702


Yes. My brother has an iPad and is constantly getting himself in a pickle. I can't help him because I can't use one. Our sister knows how but we have problems because Joe does things and we wind up having to reset the whole thing. Even with my android phone I discover new things it's capable of let alone trying to figure out an iPad. You are so blessed to have your sideline. Even with an mia mouse. Sounds fun while making a difference.


----------



## Billna the 2

JoesMum said:


> Not too bad thank you. How’s yours going?


I'm doing pretty good, trying to make some enclosures for future torts and turts.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello you lovely people, how's y'all day going?


It cooled off enough that Saphire got to go outside to catch some rays. That makes my day happier and his more.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> I'm doing pretty good, trying to make some enclosures for future torts and turts.


You are down near South Carolina Pet Supply. I've bought their TNT supplement for tortoises. I think they are really nice people.


----------



## JoesMum

Just a reminder to shout out if you want to join the card exchange.

Last posting date for Christmas to @CarolM was probably in June, but she has Christmas in the summer time anyway


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 281725
> 
> Just a reminder to shout out if you want to join the card exchange.
> 
> Last posting date for Christmas to @CarolM was probably in June, but she has Christmas in the summer time anyway


Ok she's first.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all. Long time no not see!
I have been suffering form a laptop malfunction (again!!)
My screen was flickering and became unusable so one of my nephews has had it for the last few weeks to sort it out and touch wood he seems to have fixed it. 
Anyway I have hundreds of posts to catch up on so it will take me a while to find out what you've all been up to, but I hope you and your families and torts are all well.
I'll be able to spend longer on here on the weekend but I just wanted to say Hi for now and I'll speak to you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well goodmorning everyone, hope you all have a good hump day. After PT and OT yesterday. Like I said to another member here that I am so sore. It hurts when I blink . But it's all good. Soon I will be posting video of me walking. With assistance of course. ( cane, walker).
> I know if I lose some weight. I might be able to walk independently. Been over a week and no cheating on the diet


Good luck with all that Ray, especially the diet - it's hard going but keep your eyes on the prize!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all. Long time no not see!
> I have been suffering form a laptop malfunction (again!!)
> My screen was flickering and became unusable so one of my nephews has had it for the last few weeks to sort it out and touch wood he seems to have fixed it.
> Anyway I have hundreds of posts to catch up on so it will take me a while to find out what you've all been up to, but I hope you and your families and torts are all well.
> I'll be able to spend longer on here on the weekend but I just wanted to say Hi for now and I'll speak to you soon.




Good luck catching up!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hoggy pics
> 
> The first guy was an adventurer. A baby supposed to be tucked up under his heater with towels to snuggle under. Someone made the mistake of putting a flannel wash mit in and he managed to get inside it, but couldn’t reverse out because his prickles stuck. I managed to free him, cleaned him out and then turned my back to get his food only to find he had climbed on top of his heater! Boys!!!
> View attachment 281598
> 
> 
> This very little guy was hungry and impatiently sniffing for food through his incubator door
> View attachment 281599
> 
> 
> And this pigeon was helping a fellow volunteer fill in his notes
> View attachment 281600



Lovely little characters!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful news that you are so well you can do rehab. I think everyone is part timing and I'm guilty too. I've had lots of visitors etc etc etc the weather isn't helping... I haven't seen Lyn W lately also.


I'm back, all good with me but missed chatting to everyone here.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> I started yesterday at the rescue and had to clean out the cutest 3 week old hedgehog born at the rescue . Mum is doing a good job raising him and is very displeased by being disturbed, but just occasionally the quantity of poop means we do have to do it. I am one of the few volunteers trusted with this.
> View attachment 281703
> 
> 
> We have an escaped patient in the unit I was working in... still not caught at the time I left
> View attachment 281704
> 
> I also had a lady on her second day training with me and when she left at 1pm a student on her first day training with me.
> 
> I sprinted home when we finally finished, changed and went back out in 10 minutes flat and headed up to London to see a concert at the Royal Festival Hall. This is a view over the river Thames from the RFH as the sun was etting
> View attachment 281705


Hes so cute!
Why’s it so hard to find good help these days

and beautiful!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Adorable


Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Record breaking temp yesterday - it hit 98F degrees! - luckily we were on the water, as was this little Raccoon family. There was a small group, probably a family looking for some free fish-n-chips, at water’s edge.
> 
> View attachment 281706


!


----------



## EllieMay

Welcome back @Lyn W. It’s go not to see you again! You’ve been missed!


----------



## EllieMay

Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..


This is very hard . . . sometimes even harder than losing a human loved one. I'm so sorry you lost Teddy.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all. Long time no not see!
> I have been suffering form a laptop malfunction (again!!)
> My screen was flickering and became unusable so one of my nephews has had it for the last few weeks to sort it out and touch wood he seems to have fixed it.
> Anyway I have hundreds of posts to catch up on so it will take me a while to find out what you've all been up to, but I hope you and your families and torts are all well.
> I'll be able to spend longer on here on the weekend but I just wanted to say Hi for now and I'll speak to you soon.


Hi! So good to not see you again . We have missed you


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..


Oh no! I’m so sorry. Huge electronic hugs from me.


----------



## EllieMay

I can’t sleep. Ughhhh. 

Tomorrow ( actually today now) is western week at my sons school so I have to drop son off for school & then get in a couple hours of work before heading Back to school at 10am. I bought him a cowboy hat for the occasion ( there will be pictures) . And I’m hopping that once the affair is done, we can both come home and get started with the weekend. There was a nothing on our agenda for said weekend which makes it my favorite kind


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Friday!
Have a good Week-end everyone!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Record breaking temp yesterday - it hit 98F degrees! - luckily we were on the water, as was this little Raccoon family. There was a small group, probably a family looking for some free fish-n-chips, at water’s edge.
> 
> View attachment 281706


Oh Wow. How awesome is that.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No it didn't. If you understood that I was pulling your chain, just kidding, then you got it right!


Yip. And no problem.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 281725
> 
> Just a reminder to shout out if you want to join the card exchange.
> 
> Last posting date for Christmas to @CarolM was probably in June, but she has Christmas in the summer time anyway


Yip, Sometimes we are lucky and we might get some rain on Christmas day but otherwise it is normally hot hot hot.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all. Long time no not see!
> I have been suffering form a laptop malfunction (again!!)
> My screen was flickering and became unusable so one of my nephews has had it for the last few weeks to sort it out and touch wood he seems to have fixed it.
> Anyway I have hundreds of posts to catch up on so it will take me a while to find out what you've all been up to, but I hope you and your families and torts are all well.
> I'll be able to spend longer on here on the weekend but I just wanted to say Hi for now and I'll speak to you soon.


Nice to have you back Lyn. And good luck.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..


Oh No!! I am so sorry Heather.

A very big warm and heartfelt Electronic Hug.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can’t sleep. Ughhhh.
> 
> Tomorrow ( actually today now) is western week at my sons school so I have to drop son off for school & then get in a couple hours of work before heading Back to school at 10am. I bought him a cowboy hat for the occasion ( there will be pictures) . And I’m hopping that once the affair is done, we can both come home and get started with the weekend. There was a nothing on our agenda for said weekend which makes it my favorite kind


Sounds like a good day, even though the start is so early. And I agree those are the best kinds of weekends.


----------



## CarolM

Yayyy, Happy Friday Everyone:


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..



Ogh my gosh, so very sorry to hear this sad sad news. Hang in therr.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few weeks back @Ben02 made a reference to a new “box set” coming out that had @Ray--Opo scratching his head.

Just saw this via Twitter..

COMING SOON: A *small-batch box set of film, music and memorabilia will be released to celebrate the 10th anniversary of “Michael Jackson’s This Is It”*


----------



## EllieMay

Getting started


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> You are down near South Carolina Pet Supply. I've bought their TNT supplement for tortoises. I think they are really nice people.


Yeah that are nice, I only go there once in awhile because I'm deep in the country side deep in walterboro.
The only close pat store that I know of is in Orangeburg, petsense


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Getting started


AAAWWWWW, He just looks so cute.....um excuse me, I mean Handsome!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..


Sorry to hear, Heather. A big hug... <3


----------



## Kristoff

Hi roommates! Getting on the forum is a bit complicated now, but I wanted to wish everyone a great weekend ahead. I got the Christmas cards the other day. Waiting for the stamps and possibly a special addition to the envelope. Carol's card will go out first.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Getting started


He looks great!


----------



## JoesMum

Hola everyone!

JoesDad and I are on our travels again.

We are in Palma on the Spanish island of Mallorca for a weekend of much needed sunshine. 

Postcards later hopefully


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hola everyone!
> 
> JoesDad and I are on our travels again.
> 
> We are in Palma on the Spanish island of Mallorca for a weekend of much needed sunshine.
> 
> Postcards later hopefully




Wow..Mallorca! Good for you guys, enjoy the sunshine.

Make sure to have some of the local spirits...

The 'Licor de Hierbas' is made with distilled 'aguardiente' (local grappa) and 'anís' (anisette) mixed with a bunch of local herbs. The 'Palo de Mallorca' is a distinctly Mallorcan aperitif, made by mixing sweet caramel with bitter 'chinchona' bark.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Hi roommates! Getting on the forum is a bit complicated now, but I wanted to wish everyone a great weekend ahead. I got the Christmas cards the other day. Waiting for the stamps and possibly a special addition to the envelope. Carol's card will go out first.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I can’t sleep. Ughhhh.
> 
> Tomorrow ( actually today now) is western week at my sons school so I have to drop son off for school & then get in a couple hours of work before heading Back to school at 10am. I bought him a cowboy hat for the occasion ( there will be pictures) . And I’m hopping that once the affair is done, we can both come home and get started with the weekend. There was a nothing on our agenda for said weekend which makes it my favorite kind


Maybe you and your son can go to the park and you can just sit there and relax while he plays on the swings and stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Have a good Week-end everyone!


Thank you, and you too. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel far as winterizing the tortoises is concerned. Just a few little odds and ends to finish up. Then I'll be working on putting all the plant from outside back into the greenhouse for the winter. This usually takes me all of October, and we generally get frosty nights by Halloween, so I've got to hurry and work at it.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Getting started
> 
> View attachment 281756


Aw! That's so cute!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> AAAWWWWW, He just looks so cute.....um excuse me, I mean Handsome!!!!


Annnnnnnnd he knows it . Thank you!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> He looks great!


Thank you! We go to a cowboy church in our town and he thinks he looks just like our pastor... (who I think is very handsome )


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hola everyone!
> 
> JoesDad and I are on our travels again.
> 
> We are in Palma on the Spanish island of Mallorca for a weekend of much needed sunshine.
> 
> Postcards later hopefully


Have a great time. Looking forward to the sunshiny posts!


----------



## JoesMum

So here’s a few postcards from Palma. Some roomies may recognise places as we came here two years ago. JoesDad was working here (doing a contract for a certain holiday company that went bust very recently) and I got very cheap off-season flights to join him.

This is the cathedral. The interior is simply gorgeous, but we’re not doing that until Monday



Part of the Royal Palace which is next to the cathedral and is a holiday retreat for the Spanish King. 


A view from the city wall in front of the cathedral 


And finally a peak into a typical courtyard in the backstreets



Temperature is a very pleasant 24C/75F... so much more pleasant than home!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, haven't checked my alerts. Tues therapy kicked my butt. Thurs morning the little pain devil was on my shoulder. Telling me not to go therapy. I battled the little guy and went to therapy. Today and tomorrow are going to be trying. 
It felt good to get back on my prosthetic leg again. 
Hope everyone is doing good .


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Aw! That's so cute!!


Amen!


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah that are nice, I only go there once in awhile because I'm deep in the country side deep in walterboro.
> The only close pat store that I know of is in Orangeburg, petsense


I ordered from them by phone a couple of times. It was wonderful to talk to a person. She also was kind enough to take the time to share her experiences of all things tort with me.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm back, all good with me but missed chatting to everyone here.


Hello!...how's Lola? I'm hoping you had a bunch of fun teaching again.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Getting started
> 
> View attachment 281756


I want his hat!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..


That's a hard one. My home can't be without a cheeky little house bunny friend to play with. Sorry you lost your little one.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't checked my alerts. Tues therapy kicked my butt. Thurs morning the little pain devil was on my shoulder. Telling me not to go therapy. I battled the little guy and went to therapy. Today and tomorrow are going to be trying.
> It felt good to get back on my prosthetic leg again.
> Hope everyone is doing good .


Glad you kicked the pain devil out. It can be hard to convince yourself, but you know it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back @Ben02 made a reference to a new “box set” coming out that had @Ray--Opo scratching his head.
> 
> Just saw this via Twitter..
> 
> COMING SOON: A *small-batch box set of film, music and memorabilia will be released to celebrate the 10th anniversary of “Michael Jackson’s This Is It”*


What ev...at least I know it ain't been that long ...has it??... I guess time flies when you're having "fun".


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> I ordered from them by phone a couple of times. It was wonderful to talk to a person. She also was kind enough to take the time to share her experiences of all things tort with me.


Yeah there really kind people to talk too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just finished a jigsaw puzzle of a castle that shows 70 windows on the one wall facing out. ONE WALL!!! At that size they should have been able to house the whole village


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't checked my alerts. Tues therapy kicked my butt. Thurs morning the little pain devil was on my shoulder. Telling me not to go therapy. I battled the little guy and went to therapy. Today and tomorrow are going to be trying.
> It felt good to get back on my prosthetic leg again.
> Hope everyone is doing good .


I always told my PT that I was gonna get a T-shirt made just for him. It would say “Shut up and endure!”


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I just finished a jigsaw puzzle of a castle that shows 70 windows on the one wall facing out. ONE WALL!!! At that size they should have been able to house the whole village


That deserves a picture!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I just finished a jigsaw puzzle of a castle that shows 70 windows on the one wall facing out. ONE WALL!!! At that size they should have been able to house the whole village


Wow! I love doing jigsaw puzzles. It was a favorite pastime in the evening for my family...yes pictures as @Ellie May said.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all.

Our neighborhood is having a garage sale today for a few hours. So we’ve been scurrying about getting things identified & priced. We made a few hundred dollars in the Spring sale. Always good to get rid of a few extra things.

Temps today are in the 50’s and sunny. Finally some Fall-like feelings. Time for a nice wood campfire in the backyard this evening.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Wow! I love doing jigsaw puzzles. It was a favorite pastime in the evening for my family...yes pictures as @Ellie May said.


I do them on my Kindle. No way to take pictures off it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You and me both on both points. I can't take most painkillers because of my aspirin allergy and now some doctors think I'm crazy because I won't or can't take what they are offering. I've actually been fired as a patient because of it. I would rather deal with pain then the allergic or side effects of some prescription drugs.


Cathie a few months ago I saw a report on a painkiller called Norco. That's what I take. This new Norco has no additives of aspirin type medication. I don't know if it's available I haven't asked my doctor. But we all know the slippery slope that painkillers can be. But in my case I have no option at this time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I actually hate what's happening in our country. Although I can't take many of the pain meds I would still want them available to people that really need them. Young or old. Or what ever their station in life is.


I agree, now I have to go to the doctor every month to get a 30 day script. Before I could go every 90 days. So each visit I pay a copay for the visit. The random urine testing dosen't bother me. Because I take my meds I am not selling them. My first urine test the doctors office. When they sent it in. They didn't send my insurance information. I got a bill for over 500 dollars! I called them and straighten it out. But could you imagine someone who doesn't have good insurance or non at all.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Yes, you probably should! Especially while you are trying to get back on that leg


Thursday I had the therapy office adjust my schedule so I can get back to the meetings.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with all that Ray, especially the diet - it's hard going but keep your eyes on the prize!!


Thanks Lyn


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hola everyone!
> 
> JoesDad and I are on our travels again.
> 
> We are in Palma on the Spanish island of Mallorca for a weekend of much needed sunshine.
> 
> Postcards later hopefully


Have fun!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Glad you kicked the pain devil out. It can be hard to convince yourself, but you know it will be worth it in the end


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I always told my PT that I was gonna get a T-shirt made just for him. It would say “Shut up and endure!”


I agree, my PT therapist is tough. My OT therapist is tougher.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I am still way behind here. I hope everything is going well with everyone. @Cathie G I think you're the one that posted you will only be here when you're at work. Maybe you can squeeze out some overtime being on TFO.


----------



## dmilam

EllieMay said:


> Good morning.. I am using the web version on my iPad this morning... not too bad, just not the same.. it will take me some time to get used to this.. Happy Wednesday!



The web version on the iPad sucks. The threads don’t disappear after you read them so you have to scroll through all of them.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone... we walked 17.3km/10.75 miles so far today and we still haven’t been to dinner which is another mile each way!

It’s been beautiful walking along the harbour to San Carlos castle


----------



## JoesMum

then we went inland to the studio of artist Joan Miró where we saw terrapins (sliders)


----------



## JoesMum

and then up to Castell Bellver. (Which translates as good view... and it has an excellent view)


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still way behind here. I hope everything is going well with everyone. @Cathie G I think you're the one that posted you will only be here when you're at work. Maybe you can squeeze out some overtime being on TFO.


Lol, that was me. But I had an email for on of the threads I follow and I was able to connect through there. Whoop whoop.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> and then up to Castell Bellver. (Which translates as good view... and it has an excellent view)
> View attachment 281790
> View attachment 281791
> View attachment 281792
> View attachment 281793
> View attachment 281794
> View attachment 281795


Wow. It looks like a fantastic place to visit.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone... we walked 17.3km/10.75 miles so far today and we still haven’t been to dinner which is another mile each way!
> 
> It’s been beautiful walking along the harbour to San Carlos castle
> 
> View attachment 281778
> View attachment 281779
> View attachment 281780
> 
> View attachment 281782
> 
> View attachment 281783


I see it's a popular stop for cruise ships (third picture down).


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> and then up to Castell Bellver. (Which translates as good view... and it has an excellent view)
> View attachment 281790
> View attachment 281791
> View attachment 281792
> View attachment 281793
> View attachment 281794
> View attachment 281795


It's really a shame 'we' got away from building houses, etc. with bricks. Just imagine how long those buildings have endured! Yes, they're starting to show a bit of wear and tear, and crumbling a bit, but they're still in WAY better shape than a wood house of the same age would be. I just LOVE looking at those old buildings. I live in the wrong country.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Lol, that was me. But I had an email for on of the threads I follow and I was able to connect through there. Whoop whoop.


Nice


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I do them on my Kindle. No way to take pictures off it.


Well darn :-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Garage sale didnt get a whole lot of visitors. Lots going on in this time of year. Fall gardening, college football games, nice cool weather, etc.

All that said, we had about 25 visitors, we sold about $130.00 of “stuff” today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I do them on my Kindle. No way to take pictures off it.



You could possibly take a Screen Shot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

In between kayaking and everything else we do, I’m finishing up a votive candle type bowl. Just need to apply a few coats of beeswax. I have a glass insert that will fit nicely in the center.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Garage sale didnt get a whole lot of visitors. Lots going on in this time of year. Fall gardening, college football games, nice cool weather, etc.
> 
> All that said, we had about 25 visitors, we sold about $130.00 of “stuff” today.


I would love to have a yard sale and start selling off my doll collection and some of the reptile junk I've accumulated, but I worry about allowing strangers on the property to see all my tortoises. I suppose I could have the sale down at the street, outside the fence, but that's a LONG way to haul all that stuff, and then if it doesn't sell, a LONG way to haul it back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> You could possibly take a Screen Shot.


You're talking to the original computer illerate here. I don't even know if Kindle has the screen shot function.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> In between kayaking and everything else we do, I’m finishing up a votive candle type bowl. Just need to apply a few coats of beeswax. I have a glass insert that will fit nicely in the center.
> 
> View attachment 281810
> View attachment 281811


Gorgeous.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I see it's a popular stop for cruise ships (third picture down).


Very popular. Not surprising really. We avoided the cruise passengers successfully


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> In between kayaking and everything else we do, I’m finishing up a votive candle type bowl. Just need to apply a few coats of beeswax. I have a glass insert that will fit nicely in the center.
> 
> View attachment 281810
> View attachment 281811


That’s beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

Annoying thing with website version of TFO... I keep being asked if I am sure I want to like a post. Of course I am sure, just flipping do it... I don’t want to have to confirm it every time


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still way behind here. I hope everything is going well with everyone. @Cathie G I think you're the one that posted you will only be here when you're at work. Maybe you can squeeze out some overtime being on TFO.


Twasnt me. I only work at home now because I'm retired...supposedly. I also have this little shortcut on my phone that takes me straight to the CDR and TFO in general from there. I have an email attached to my TFO account and an Android smart phone. So I just hold a post until it puts an icon on my home screen. That way I can sit on my bum and play for some small part of my day.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, now I have to go to the doctor every month to get a 30 day script. Before I could go every 90 days. So each visit I pay a copay for the visit. The random urine testing dosen't bother me. Because I take my meds I am not selling them. My first urine test the doctors office. When they sent it in. They didn't send my insurance information. I got a bill for over 500 dollars! I called them and straighten it out. But could you imagine someone who doesn't have good insurance or non at all.


I know this is going to sound like paranoia but make them count them in front of you. I have had family members that their prescription was short of just a few. The pharmacy swears that 3 people count them. They are so regulated now that who do you think will be believed. I know my family member wouldn't lie and so someone got by with stealing just a couple. Or maybe your insurance would pay for a medpac. That puts all your medication for the month in a folder with blister packs for everyday and the time you're supposed to take them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Annoying thing with website version of TFO... I keep being asked if I am sure I want to like a post. Of course I am sure, just flipping do it... I don’t want to have to confirm it every time



Interesting. Ive never been asked to confirm anything on TFO.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, with a tea light.


----------



## Yvonne G

EW-w-w! I know I'm going to have nightmares about maggots crawling on me. I have an ornate box turtle rescue that absolutely will not eat and she's getting sicker and weaker by the day. I've exhausted all the tricks in my bag-o-tricks. So I went online and ordered some wax worms, which arrived today. I got out my trusty tweezers and dropped a couple in front of the turtle, and SUCCESS!! She ate! But yee gads! MAGGOTS???


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> And, with a tea light.
> 
> View attachment 281821
> View attachment 281822


Beautiful!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Twasnt me. I only work at home now because I'm retired...supposedly. I also have this little shortcut on my phone that takes me straight to the CDR and TFO in general from there. I have an email attached to my TFO account and an Android smart phone. So I just hold a post until it puts an icon on my home screen. That way I can sit on my bum and play for some small part of my day.



Pretty sure it was Carol, not Cathie.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you. We had these glass tea light holders that I thought would fit perfectly in a nice piece of wood.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Garage sale didnt get a whole lot of visitors. Lots going on in this time of year. Fall gardening, college football games, nice cool weather, etc.
> 
> All that said, we had about 25 visitors, we sold about $130.00 of “stuff” today.


Still a success! Lightened the load and thickened the wallet


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> In between kayaking and everything else we do, I’m finishing up a votive candle type bowl. Just need to apply a few coats of beeswax. I have a glass insert that will fit nicely in the center.
> 
> View attachment 281810
> View attachment 281811


Very pretty!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Still a success! Lightened the load and thickened the wallet



Exactly - less things to (eventually) move!


----------



## EllieMay

It 


JoesMum said:


> Annoying thing with website version of TFO... I keep being asked if I am sure I want to like a post. Of course I am sure, just flipping do it... I don’t want to have to confirm it every time


randomly does that to me too and I get lots of pop ups AND my keyboard does weird crap on its own when I’m trying to reply:-(


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It
> 
> randomly does that to me too and I get lots of pop ups AND my keyboard does weird crap on its own when I’m trying to reply:-(


Mine does that now and then too. Once it asked if I was sure I wanted to like a post from Yavonne. I considered that like...Are you joking? Or what?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> EW-w-w! I know I'm going to have nightmares about maggots crawling on me. I have an ornate box turtle rescue that absolutely will not eat and she's getting sicker and weaker by the day. I've exhausted all the tricks in my bag-o-tricks. So I went online and ordered some wax worms, which arrived today. I got out my trusty tweezers and dropped a couple in front of the turtle, and SUCCESS!! She ate! But yee gads! MAGGOTS???


Haha when I first moved to VA I went to the bait store and asked for maggots. They just stared at me. My mounted red ear bluegill was caught on a pimen with maggots! I grew up with them


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And, with a tea light.
> 
> View attachment 281821
> View attachment 281822


Very lovely.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Cathie a few months ago I saw a report on a painkiller called Norco. That's what I take. This new Norco has no additives of aspirin type medication. I don't know if it's available I haven't asked my doctor. But we all know the slippery slope that painkillers can be. But in my case I have no option at this time.


That is one I can take. It's a mix of Tylenol and hydrocodone. If I was in your situation I could use it. It's the only stronger pain killer I can use without really bad side effects.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I do them on my Kindle. No way to take pictures off it.


That's interesting. Could you upload the finished puzzle to your email maybe? That's kind of what I do with my smart phone and older pictures. On my phone I have to send it to my e-mail then download it. I then can post it. I haven't tried posting a picture from my same email on my laptop yet. All I could do is succeed or fail.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Twasnt me. I only work at home now because I'm retired...supposedly. I also have this little shortcut on my phone that takes me straight to the CDR and TFO in general from there. I have an email attached to my TFO account and an Android smart phone. So I just hold a post until it puts an icon on my home screen. That way I can sit on my bum and play for some small part of my day.


Whoops it was Carol
Well at least I got the C right


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I know this is going to sound like paranoia but make them count them in front of you. I have had family members that their prescription was short of just a few. The pharmacy swears that 3 people count them. They are so regulated now that who do you think will be believed. I know my family member wouldn't lie and so someone got by with stealing just a couple. Or maybe your insurance would pay for a medpac. That puts all your medication for the month in a folder with blister packs for everyday and the time you're supposed to take them.


I haven't come up short but that does make me think. I was thinking about the pacs but my meds change often. I remember doing my mother's meds for a month in those daily pill containers. Then her meds would change and I would have to redo them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That is one I can take. It's a mix of Tylenol and hydrocodone. If I was in your situation I could use it. It's the only stronger pain killer I can use without really bad side effects.


Yes the Norco has less tylenol in it than the others.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Whoops it was Carol
> Well at least I got the C right


I do that too... It's a lot of reading...but worth it and CDR does start with a C sooo...


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> EW-w-w! I know I'm going to have nightmares about maggots crawling on me. I have an ornate box turtle rescue that absolutely will not eat and she's getting sicker and weaker by the day. I've exhausted all the tricks in my bag-o-tricks. So I went online and ordered some wax worms, which arrived today. I got out my trusty tweezers and dropped a couple in front of the turtle, and SUCCESS!! She ate! But yee gads! MAGGOTS???


You get used to them very quickly. We have big trays of them in the animal kitchen at the rescue... plus there’s usually a tray of day old chicks defrosting on the counter


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> It
> 
> randomly does that to me too and I get lots of pop ups AND my keyboard does weird crap on its own when I’m trying to reply:-(


There are blockers you can install to deal with the pop ups


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday


----------



## JoesMum

A postcard of the bastion near our hotel as we walked home from dinner last night


----------



## Ben02

Hello everyone, I’m of to see “The Joker” today starring Joaquin Phoenix. Apparently it’s very dark and creepy... perfect!

I got a Merit in that biology mock exam which is apparently really good considering this is our first exam. The grades are set out like this, “Distinction” being the highest you can get, then “Merit” below that and then onto a “pass” which is the lowest. 

Ah yes I how can I forget, I had a red knee tarantula on my arm on Wednesday


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday


And the same to you !


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> A postcard of the bastion near our hotel as we walked home from dinner last night
> View attachment 281828


Really beautiful


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone, I’m of to see “The Joker” today starring Joaquin Phoenix. Apparently it’s very dark and creepy... perfect!
> 
> I got a Merit in that biology mock exam which is apparently really good considering this is our first exam. The grades are set out like this, “Distinction” being the highest you can get, then “Merit” below that and then onto a “pass” which is the lowest.
> 
> Ah yes I how can I forget, I had a red knee tarantula on my arm on Wednesday


Well congratulations on the exam.. it’s obvious now after the “it” movie and now the “joker” that creepy is right up your ally so I’m thinking the tarantula must be a friend of yours. No pics? I like to see them...... from a distance !


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Still pretty hot here in Texas... I’m going to wait for the sun to come up and get outside early for yard work.. gotta keep the leaves out of my tortoise yards so that the grass continues to thrive... I’ve got some rye grass seeds to add to it also. We had a little storm come through a couple nights ago so I’ve also got a lot of limbs to pick up... on the upside, one night very soon it should be cool enough for a fire;-)
The past few days has really drove home how many things in my life that I have always done with a canine companion.. I had said that I wouldn’t get another house dog but I’m having severe empty lap syndrome... I believe there may be a puppy in my future. I am going to take the time and look for a lot of qualities to make the perfect partner for me. And also brush up on some dog training...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday. A bit overcast here today with a possibility of rain tomorrow! We need it.

Today, heading to Washington DC for some kayaking. We will head out on to the Potomac and cross over to the DC side before turning upstream past the DC monuments and Georgetown. Our goal is to stop for leisurely lunch at Fletchers boathouse approximately 6 miles upstream before turning around and heading back.


----------



## Ben02

EllieMay said:


> Well congratulations on the exam.. it’s obvious now after the “it” movie and now the “joker” that creepy is right up your ally so I’m thinking the tarantula must be a friend of yours. No pics? I like to see them...... from a distance !


No pictures sadly, we are not allowed to have our phones when handling. Next time I’m in the invert room I’ll take a pic of him in his enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting. Could you upload the finished puzzle to your email maybe? That's kind of what I do with my smart phone and older pictures. On my phone I have to send it to my e-mail then download it. I then can post it. I haven't tried posting a picture from my same email on my laptop yet. All I could do is succeed or fail.


So far I haven't seen anyplace on the Kindle's jigsaw site where it tells me I can 'share' it.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> You get used to them very quickly. We have big trays of them in the animal kitchen at the rescue... plus there’s usually a tray of day old chicks defrosting on the counter


Do you know if I have to keep them in the fridge?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Do you know if I have to keep them in the fridge?


They’ll last longer if you do. We go through them so quickly at the rescue that we don’t bother. 

If they’re warm they eat more quickly and turn into pupa more quickly. (Ultimately they become beetles or flies)


----------



## Yvonne G

I got quite a lot accomplished today. Made covers for the night shelters for the YF and Babcock tortoises, put several large plants into the greenhouse. That took me from 7:30a until just now, 10:30a. In a half hour it's time to feed Misty and myself, then veg out with my Kindle. I still have to wash my hair and a couple loads of clothes, but I can take care of that this afternoon (after my nap!).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaaaak from our kayaking trip in DC. Dark, dreary day, but luckily no rain. 

Washington Canoe Club End of Year Competition




Overcast Sky - Part of our Small Group


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I got quite a lot accomplished today. Made covers for the night shelters for the YF and Babcock tortoises, put several large plants into the greenhouse. That took me from 7:30a until just now, 10:30a. In a half hour it's time to feed Misty and myself, then veg out with my Kindle. I still have to wash my hair and a couple loads of clothes, but I can take care of that this afternoon (after my nap!).


You are an amazing lady. You get up and get something done daily... I've found that helps me too. Just one project a day starts adding up...after 7 days then a month then a year I turn around and find I've accomplished somethings. Then you "vegitate" to your kindle and offer help and support to new members. That means so much to new members and their critters.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Still pretty hot here in Texas... I’m going to wait for the sun to come up and get outside early for yard work.. gotta keep the leaves out of my tortoise yards so that the grass continues to thrive... I’ve got some rye grass seeds to add to it also. We had a little storm come through a couple nights ago so I’ve also got a lot of limbs to pick up... on the upside, one night very soon it should be cool enough for a fire;-)
> The past few days has really drove home how many things in my life that I have always done with a canine companion.. I had said that I wouldn’t get another house dog but I’m having severe empty lap syndrome... I believe there may be a puppy in my future. I am going to take the time and look for a lot of qualities to make the perfect partner for me. And also brush up on some dog training...


The Lucky Dog show is nice to watch for lucky dog training (and a forever home)...I was watching it on CBS here. Right now it's sports in that spot. I miss it.


----------



## Cathie G

It's a happy but overcast, drizzling, cool Sunday. Still warmer then usual though in Ohio. I don't know how they can even say that though. Ohio weather is always crazy. It can be warm in the morning and have a deep freeze a few hours later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> The Lucky Dog show is nice to watch for lucky dog training (and a forever home)...I was watching it on CBS here. Right now it's sports in that spot. I miss it.


That sounds like something I'd like to watch. Time to research!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That sounds like something I'd lie to watch. Time to research!


It's a really good show. I like the guy's methods of patiently training dogs he gets from humane societies to then match them with a forever home. The societies call him about dogs that will be put to sleep if they aren't rescued. I like his methods even though I can't have a dog. It all relates.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and happy Monday everyone. Today we return home, but not until we have spent some more time in Palma.

I hope you all have a good day


----------



## Bébert81

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, and you too. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel far as winterizing the tortoises is concerned. Just a few little odds and ends to finish up. Then I'll be working on putting all the plant from outside back into the greenhouse for the winter. This usually takes me all of October, and we generally get frosty nights by Halloween, so I've got to hurry and work at it.


Plenty of things to do!
I have less plants so quicker than for you…


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, a quick question. 
Does anyone know about Redfoot Ranch?
A friend of mine wants to buy a sully. 
I don't know everyone here that breeds sullies. 
Who would you suggest?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning again, I am to sore to catch up right now.  I exercised yesterday I will catch up later. Have a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, a quick question.
> Does anyone know about Redfoot Ranch?
> A friend of mine wants to buy a sully.
> I don't know everyone here that breeds sullies.
> Who would you suggest?




Hey Ray. We got our hatchling Sully from @Lancecham in California. No issues, no problems.....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray. We got our hatchling Sully from @Lancecham in California. No issues, no problems.....


They have a daughter who wants to pick out the tort. I should have said that in the post.
Thanks Mark


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Annoying thing with website version of TFO... I keep being asked if I am sure I want to like a post. Of course I am sure, just flipping do it... I don’t want to have to confirm it every time


YIP, that has been happening to me for a while whenever I go on it on the computer.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And, with a tea light.
> 
> View attachment 281821
> View attachment 281822


oh how beautiful!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> EW-w-w! I know I'm going to have nightmares about maggots crawling on me. I have an ornate box turtle rescue that absolutely will not eat and she's getting sicker and weaker by the day. I've exhausted all the tricks in my bag-o-tricks. So I went online and ordered some wax worms, which arrived today. I got out my trusty tweezers and dropped a couple in front of the turtle, and SUCCESS!! She ate! But yee gads! MAGGOTS???


Blaahhhh, I feel your cringing!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> They have a daughter who wants to pick out the tort. I should have said that in the post.
> Thanks Mark



Yes.... Lance can send photos and you can pick. But i get that someone wants to touch n see. But, that limits your choice.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You get used to them very quickly. We have big trays of them in the animal kitchen at the rescue... plus there’s usually a tray of day old chicks defrosting on the counter


Who do the day old chicks get fed to?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone, I’m of to see “The Joker” today starring Joaquin Phoenix. Apparently it’s very dark and creepy... perfect!
> 
> I got a Merit in that biology mock exam which is apparently really good considering this is our first exam. The grades are set out like this, “Distinction” being the highest you can get, then “Merit” below that and then onto a “pass” which is the lowest.
> 
> Ah yes I how can I forget, I had a red knee tarantula on my arm on Wednesday


Well done on the merit. And it sounds like you are having an awesome time.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Still pretty hot here in Texas... I’m going to wait for the sun to come up and get outside early for yard work.. gotta keep the leaves out of my tortoise yards so that the grass continues to thrive... I’ve got some rye grass seeds to add to it also. We had a little storm come through a couple nights ago so I’ve also got a lot of limbs to pick up... on the upside, one night very soon it should be cool enough for a fire;-)
> The past few days has really drove home how many things in my life that I have always done with a canine companion.. I had said that I wouldn’t get another house dog but I’m having severe empty lap syndrome... I believe there may be a puppy in my future. I am going to take the time and look for a lot of qualities to make the perfect partner for me. And also brush up on some dog training...


Yes, I totally understand re a new dog. Good Luck, I hope that you find the perfect one for you.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Monday All,
I hope you are all having a good one.


----------



## CarolM

One more, as it does not seem to have gone through on the above one.


----------



## Bébert81

Good luck for this Week!


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having beautiful Autumn weather. The nights are a bit nippy, down into the 50's, and the days are upper 70'sF lower 80'sF. Great weather for working outside!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> YIP, that has been happening to me for a while whenever I go on it on the computer.


It asked me if I was sure I wanted to like something Yavonne said...and here I thought they were joking...


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It asked me if I was sure I wanted to like something Yavonne said...and here I thought they were joking...


Ha Ha Ha. Nope definitely not a joke!!


----------



## Bébert81

We have very nice sunrises at the office in this period on the morning, it's a pleasure to see… 
I cannot send you a picture, it's forbidden because I'm working for an aircraft builder.


----------



## CarolM

Good Tuesday Everyone.
It was supposed to rain today, however it does not seem to going to rain, as the sun is out and shining. Unless of course it will be a monkey's wedding.
Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> We have very nice sunrises at the office in this period on the morning, it's a pleasure to see…


We want to see it as well. Post a pic.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Tuesday Everyone.
> It was supposed to rain today, however it does not seem to going to rain, as the sun is out and shining. Unless of course it will be a monkey's wedding.
> Have an awesome day everyone.


Lets try again:


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> We want to see it as well. Post a pic.


I modified my comment, I cannot send one, I'm working for an aircraft builder in Toulouse (not hard to found which one with my location lol).


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> I modified my comment, I cannot send one, I'm working for an aircraft builder in Toulouse (not hard to found which one with my location lol).


AAhhhh, okay. Top Secret Sunrises. Hmmmm the CDR really is moving up in the world!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> AAhhhh, okay. Top Secret Sunrises. Hmmmm the CDR really is moving up in the world!!


Or should I say into the darker side of the world!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Who do the day old chicks get fed to?


Birds of prey, members of the crow family, badgers...

There are lots of carnivores


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Or should I say into the darker side of the world!!!!


Your focus determine your reality


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

We are home, but our suitcase is still on vacation. Fortunately I got a text overnight saying they had found it and will courier it back to us. 

I am not entirely sure which country it is in though... “first flight” indicates that it’s not the UK.


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> We are home, but our suitcase is still on vacation. Fortunately I got a text overnight saying they had found it and will courier it back to us.
> 
> I am not entirely sure which country it is in though... “first flight” indicates that it’s not the UK.


Arf, a friend had the same because of a connecting flight.
At the end they received their suitcases at home 3 days after.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Birds of prey, members of the crow family, badgers...
> 
> There are lots of carnivores


aahhhh, okay got it.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Your focus determine your reality


Whahaha. That could not have come at a better time, as I was just discussing with someone who is trying to help me loose weight that I needed to get my head in the game.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> We are home, but our suitcase is still on vacation. Fortunately I got a text overnight saying they had found it and will courier it back to us.
> 
> I am not entirely sure which country it is in though... “first flight” indicates that it’s not the UK.


oh dear. Well I hope it does not come past this way, as then it might take a while to get to you.


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That could not have come at a better time, as I was just discussing with someone who is trying to help me loose weight that I needed to get my head in the game.


I know, I'm a Jedi!


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> I know, I'm a Jedi!


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> Your focus determine your reality



I love Liam Neeson! He know how to make a point


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> YIP, that has been happening to me for a while whenever I go on it on the computer.


Since I joined I have been on the website version and never been asked that. Maybe because I am on my phone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, Hope all is well with everyone. I kinda caught up a little here in the CDR. Well therapy for me today.I had to exercise over the weekend because the therapist sent me home with exercises to do.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Since I joined I have been on the website version and never been asked that. Maybe because I am on my phone.


It has asked me that on my phone as well. But I don't like the web version on my phone as it the writing is very small.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, Hope all is well with everyone. I kinda caught up a little here in the CDR. Well therapy for me today.I had to exercise over the weekend because the therapist sent me home with exercises to do.


LOL, They always do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> We have very nice sunrises at the office in this period on the morning, it's a pleasure to see…
> I cannot send you a picture, it's forbidden because I'm working for an aircraft builder.


To the east of me is all trees, so I never see a sunrise, but we have some spectacular sunsets!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee! Today is NCIS day!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. 

I had two calls at lunchtime. The first was from the airline wanting to reunite us with our suitcase tomorrow. They’re bringing it to the rescue as I have a shift there tomorrow morning.

The second was from the rescue asking if there was any chance I could go in there and then as they were desperate for help. So I bolted my sandwich down and headed over to wrangle pigeons, hedgehogs and a kestrel. The kestrel managed to escape (someone else’s fault) and was just sitting on the table watching me when I turned round. Having caught him and returned him to his home, I have now been told that I am authorised to handle the birds of prey. Normally the staff do it, but with one on the loose and so much kestrel dinner in the room I didn’t have much choice. Apparently I followed protocol perfectly.


----------



## JoesMum

Roll up! Rollup! Anyone else for the CDR Card exchange?

Participants so far are:
Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda(@JoesMum), Alexis (@Turtle girl 98), Doug (@Blackdog1714), Heather (@EllieMay), Bea (@Moozillion), Noël (@AZtortMom), Carol (@CarolM), Cathie (@Cathie G), Brandy (@Bambam1989)


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I had two calls at lunchtime. The first was from the airline wanting to reunite us with our suitcase tomorrow. They’re bringing it to the rescue as I have a shift there tomorrow morning.
> 
> The second was from the rescue asking if there was any chance I could go in there and then as they were desperate for help. So I bolted my sandwich down and headed over to wrangle pigeons, hedgehogs and a kestrel. The kestrel managed to escape (someone else’s fault) and was just sitting on the table watching me when I turned round. Having caught him and returned him to his home, I have now been told that I am authorised to handle the birds of prey. Normally the staff do it, but with one on the loose and so much kestrel dinner in the room I didn’t have much choice. Apparently I followed protocol perfectly.


Success on all accounts! Congrats


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ha Ha Ha. Nope definitely not a joke!!


Nope...i just went through some little monkey tail loops and said like anyway...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I had two calls at lunchtime. The first was from the airline wanting to reunite us with our suitcase tomorrow. They’re bringing it to the rescue as I have a shift there tomorrow morning.
> 
> The second was from the rescue asking if there was any chance I could go in there and then as they were desperate for help. So I bolted my sandwich down and headed over to wrangle pigeons, hedgehogs and a kestrel. The kestrel managed to escape (someone else’s fault) and was just sitting on the table watching me when I turned round. Having caught him and returned him to his home, I have now been told that I am authorised to handle the birds of prey. Normally the staff do it, but with one on the loose and so much kestrel dinner in the room I didn’t have much choice. Apparently I followed protocol perfectly.


Nice. Will you get to deal with an Osprey? I love to watch them.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 281905
> 
> 
> 
> Roll up! Rollup! Anyone else for the CDR Card exchange?
> 
> Participants so far are:
> Yvonne(@Yvonne G), Lena (@Kristoff), Linda(@JoesMum), Alexis (@Turtle girl 98), Doug (@Blackdog1714), Heather (@EllieMay), Bea (@Moozillion), Noël (@AZtortMom), Carol (@CarolM), Cathie (@Cathie G), Brandy (@Bambam1989)


Omg...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee! Today is NCIS day!!


That's a great TV series.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Nice. Will you get to deal with an Osprey? I love to watch them.


Not in this part of the country. Here in Kent they’re occasionally seen on the coast. There are more of them in Scotland and the north of England. We mostly see Buzzards, Sparrowhawks and Kestrels


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I had two calls at lunchtime. The first was from the airline wanting to reunite us with our suitcase tomorrow. They’re bringing it to the rescue as I have a shift there tomorrow morning.
> 
> The second was from the rescue asking if there was any chance I could go in there and then as they were desperate for help. So I bolted my sandwich down and headed over to wrangle pigeons, hedgehogs and a kestrel. The kestrel managed to escape (someone else’s fault) and was just sitting on the table watching me when I turned round. Having caught him and returned him to his home, I have now been told that I am authorised to handle the birds of prey. Normally the staff do it, but with one on the loose and so much kestrel dinner in the room I didn’t have much choice. Apparently I followed protocol perfectly.


Before you know it, you are going to be one of the staff and not just a volunteer. Well done Linda, we expect nothing less from you.!!! (No pressure of course)


----------



## CarolM

Well that was a quick catch up.
Good Hump day everyone. Yesterday evening we had some beautiful rain. Yayy my garden needed the rain. I really have to figure out how I am going to save my shower water to be used in our garden. But that kind of thing just confuses me. And I hate spending too much money. Oh well, I will probably have to bite the bullet. But I have a neighbor who said he will come and help me on Saturday. So hopefully I can get it sorted out nicely for summer. The gang are now spending most of their time outside in their outside enclosure. Lucky them. Lots of sunshine D and good natural warmth.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and happy Wednesday ! George and Piper say hello this morning. They are pestering me to go refill my coffee cup so I’ll be brief. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Guess what! Finally some RAIN this morning. We’ve gone pretty much all of August and September without any measurable precipitation.. too late to salvage our lawn, but it’s good for the trees and perennials. We’ve pulled out most of our annuals, just too hard to keep things watered with day after day temps in the 90’s. 

Picked up some additional wood for Sullys new indoor nightbox. Should be able to knock most of it out over the next few days.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Before you know it, you are going to be one of the staff and not just a volunteer. Well done Linda, we expect nothing less from you.!!! (No pressure of course)


No chance. The staff do long hours, evenings , weekends and overnights. I am happy volunteering and having a life


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Nice. Will you get to deal with an Osprey? I love to watch them.



Our Ospreys here in Maryland have all pretty much migrated South to warmer waters for the Winter. They prefer Florida sunshine over snow & ice!

*Did You Know?*

Ospreys are one of the largest raptors in North America and one of the most widespread birds in the world. They are found on every continent except for Antarctica.
*Approximately one-quarter of all ospreys in the contiguous United States nest in the Chesapeake Bay region. *
Osprey populations have slowly recovered since the middle of the twentieth century, when widespread use of the pesticide DDT caused the species to decline.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, when I was putting my leg on yesterday to go to therapy. Standing up and trying to get my leg set. I blacked out and fell back on the bed. Only blacked out briefly. My wife checked my sugar and it was at 72. So I drank a pineapple juice and started feeling better. Took me all day to feel about normal again. 
Needless to say I called therapy and canceled. Going to have to watch my glucose levels more closely now that I am on this diet. 
Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, when I was putting my leg on yesterday to go to therapy. Standing up and trying to get my leg set. I blacked out and fell back on the bed. Only blacked out briefly. My wife checked my sugar and it was at 72. So I drank a pineapple juice and started feeling better. Took me all day to feel about normal again.
> Needless to say I called therapy and canceled. Going to have to watch my glucose levels more closely now that I am on this diet.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


I’m sure your aware that diabetes is very serious.. please stay on top of this Ray. Prayers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure your aware that diabetes is very serious.. please stay on top of this Ray. Prayers.


I agree, my A1C has been high for 2 years now. So to be honest I only check my blood now and then. Because the numbers are always in the 180 to 220. My doctor keeps increasing my units of insulin and scolding me to lose some weight. This morning I was 107. I am going to check after I post this. 
With being on this diet. I think the doctor might have to adjust my morning insulin.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I'm suffering from a bit of the lazies today. I seem to be looking for things to occupy my time to keep from going outside and starting my day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm suffering from a bit of the lazies today. I seem to be looking for things to occupy my time to keep from going outside and starting my day!


Lazy is good. I am sure you need it.
Plus it looks like rain


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Lazy is good. I am sure you need it.
> Plus it looks like rain


No rain in the foreseeable future here. They're predicting high winds, and are worried about the fires in Northern California with such a wind. This fire is very near Yosemite and quite a few homes have been evacuated. Roads are closed. The fire is on steep cliffs and hills and the last fire in this area was in the '20s, so there's plenty of scrub to burn off. The power company has turned off electricity to thousands of homes due to fire danger. I don't know if you've heard, but our power company (Pacific Gas and Electric) is in Chapter 11 because of all the $$ they've had to pay out due to the last fire in NorCal. It was decided that trees near power lines was the culprit and the power company fell down on the job of keeping the branches clear of the power lines. So the power company is (entering MY thought here) teaching people a lesson. If you want your power on, don't sue the power company when there's a fire.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, when I was putting my leg on yesterday to go to therapy. Standing up and trying to get my leg set. I blacked out and fell back on the bed. Only blacked out briefly. My wife checked my sugar and it was at 72. So I drank a pineapple juice and started feeling better. Took me all day to feel about normal again.
> Needless to say I called therapy and canceled. Going to have to watch my glucose levels more closely now that I am on this diet.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


Do take take care! We don’t want you hurting yourself!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> No rain in the foreseeable future here. They're predicting high winds, and are worried about the fires in Northern California with such a wind. This fire is very near Yosemite and quite a few homes have been evacuated. Roads are closed. The fire is on steep cliffs and hills and the last fire in this area was in the '20s, so there's plenty of scrub to burn off. The power company has turned off electricity to thousands of homes due to fire danger. I don't know if you've heard, but our power company (Pacific Gas and Electric) is in Chapter 11 because of all the $$ they've had to pay out due to the last fire in NorCal. It was decided that trees near power lines was the culprit and the power company fell down on the job of keeping the branches clear of the power lines. So the power company is (entering MY thought here) teaching people a lesson. If you want your power on, don't sue the power company when there's a fire.


I didn't know you had another fire. I heard PGE got blamed for that last one. Didn't know they were going Chapter 11. Seems like big companies that get in trouble with the public run to chapter 11. I believe the pharmaceutical Purdue just did it also to get away from paying out to much money. 
Stay safe Yvonne.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Do take take care! We don’t want you hurting yourself!


Thank you, I am glad I feel backwards on the bed and not forward. My wife was in front of me and she would have tried to stop my fall.
350 lbs against just over 100 lbs. She would have gotten hurt.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

This morning we worked on the base for Sully’s indoor nightbox. His outdoor nightbox is just too bulky/heavy for wifey and me to move inside & down steps. So, a new build is on.

I plan to use Sully’s current Kane heat mat and thermostat, but buy and use a new Reptile Basics 120 radiant heat panel overhead in the roof.

A few pix of a work in progress.

Dimensions are six feet long, three feet wide, two feet high.

I need to determine entrance door width and get that framed out. Add the bottom and engineer a roof that will easily lift when needed.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> This morning we worked on the base for Sully’s indoor nightbox. His outdoor nightbox is just too bulky/heavy for wifey and me to move inside & down steps. So, a new build is on.
> 
> I plan to use Sully’s current Kane heat mat and thermostat, but buy and use a new Reptile Basics 120 radiant heat panel overhead in the roof.
> 
> A few pix of a work in progress.
> 
> Dimensions are six feet long, three feet wide, two feet high.
> 
> I need to determine entrance door width and get that framed out. Add the bottom and engineer a roof that will easily lift when needed.
> 
> View attachment 281929
> View attachment 281930
> View attachment 281931


Impressive


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> This morning we worked on the base for Sully’s indoor nightbox. His outdoor nightbox is just too bulky/heavy for wifey and me to move inside & down steps. So, a new build is on.
> 
> I plan to use Sully’s current Kane heat mat and thermostat, but buy and use a new Reptile Basics 120 radiant heat panel overhead in the roof.
> 
> A few pix of a work in progress.
> 
> Dimensions are six feet long, three feet wide, two feet high.
> 
> I need to determine entrance door width and get that framed out. Add the bottom and engineer a roof that will easily lift when needed.
> 
> View attachment 281929
> View attachment 281930
> View attachment 281931


Nice job! Do you think I could get away with a 3'x6' for Opo this winter. There will probably be only a handful of times he would have to stay in for 3 days at a time.


----------



## JoesMum

My mate the male Kestrel. We’re besties now. He very quickly worked out that I was the source of dead chicks.



And this one of a nest of 5 adorable field voles being fed by one of the staff. They were orphaned when a cat got Mum  They’re about 9 days old and need feeding every 2 hours day and night


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Ospreys here in Maryland have all pretty much migrated South to warmer waters for the Winter. They prefer Florida sunshine over snow & ice!
> 
> *Did You Know?*
> 
> Ospreys are one of the largest raptors in North America and one of the most widespread birds in the world. They are found on every continent except for Antarctica.
> *Approximately one-quarter of all ospreys in the contiguous United States nest in the Chesapeake Bay region. *
> Osprey populations have slowly recovered since the middle of the twentieth century, when widespread use of the pesticide DDT caused the species to decline.


I love to watch them fly. Then they decide to take a dive into the waters. It's beautiful. I'm glad to see they've been coming back.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm suffering from a bit of the lazies today. I seem to be looking for things to occupy my time to keep from going outside and starting my day!


Well it is fall and all...daylight is a bit later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice job! Do you think I could get away with a 3'x6' for Opo this winter. There will probably be only a handful of times he would have to stay in for 3 days at a time.



Remember, this is just a night box for sleeping and staying warm. Not an enclosure. Once I cut the entranceway, you will see. Sully will have room to wander in and out of her new “sleeping quarters”.

But on to your question. For a “few” cold nights n days, sure. But not the only space. But, 3 x 6 better than sub-par temperatures and catching a cold.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I am glad I feel backwards on the bed and not forward. My wife was in front of me and she would have tried to stop my fall.
> 350 lbs against just over 100 lbs. She would have gotten hurt.


Rose could do it. I was helping a nine hundred pound woman take a shower in the bathroom and she passed out. I managed to protect her head and landed on top of her. I only weigh around 90 lbs. It was funny as heck...medics came from the fire dept. and helped get her up and into bed. Her and I had a laugh together. She wanted a shower so it was worth it


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Not in this part of the country. Here in Kent they’re occasionally seen on the coast. There are more of them in Scotland and the north of England. We mostly see Buzzards, Sparrowhawks and Kestrels


Well...we need them all. Osprey is just a favorite of mine. Buzzards aren't bad either.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> No rain in the foreseeable future here. They're predicting high winds, and are worried about the fires in Northern California with such a wind. This fire is very near Yosemite and quite a few homes have been evacuated. Roads are closed. The fire is on steep cliffs and hills and the last fire in this area was in the '20s, so there's plenty of scrub to burn off. The power company has turned off electricity to thousands of homes due to fire danger. I don't know if you've heard, but our power company (Pacific Gas and Electric) is in Chapter 11 because of all the $$ they've had to pay out due to the last fire in NorCal. It was decided that trees near power lines was the culprit and the power company fell down on the job of keeping the branches clear of the power lines. So the power company is (entering MY thought here) teaching people a lesson. If you want your power on, don't sue the power company when there's a fire.


I was wondering if you were near that area with their power out. I saw it on CBS news today.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Well...we need them all. Osprey is just a favorite of mine. Buzzards aren't bad either.


I think we have established before that the bird many Americans call a Buzzard is a Turkey Vulture.

The Common Buzzard looks like this and is slightly smaller than an Osprey


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all.
> 
> This morning we worked on the base for Sully’s indoor nightbox. His outdoor nightbox is just too bulky/heavy for wifey and me to move inside & down steps. So, a new build is on.
> 
> I plan to use Sully’s current Kane heat mat and thermostat, but buy and use a new Reptile Basics 120 radiant heat panel overhead in the roof.
> 
> A few pix of a work in progress.
> 
> Dimensions are six feet long, three feet wide, two feet high.
> 
> I need to determine entrance door width and get that framed out. Add the bottom and engineer a roof that will easily lift when needed.
> 
> View attachment 281929
> View attachment 281930
> View attachment 281931




Ok. The bottom piece is now measured & cut. I’ll use some liquid nails & screws to fasten to the bottom frame, then flip it over to work on the roof/lid. Later, I’ll seal the seams with some waterproof silicone caulking.

And, more pix.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I think we have established before that the bird many Americans call a Buzzard is a Turkey Vulture.
> 
> The Common Buzzard looks like this and is slightly smaller than an Osprey
> View attachment 281934


What do Buzzards do in the UK?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. The bottom piece is now measured & cut. I’ll use some liquid nails & screws to fasten to the bottom frame, then flip it over to work on the roof/lid. Later, I’ll seal the seams with some waterproof silicone caulking.
> 
> And, more pix.
> View attachment 281935
> View attachment 281936


It's looking good.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. The bottom piece is now measured & cut. I’ll use some liquid nails & screws to fasten to the bottom frame, then flip it over to work on the roof/lid. Later, I’ll seal the seams with some waterproof silicone caulking.
> 
> And, more pix.
> View attachment 281935
> View attachment 281936




Bottom securely fastened with Liquid Nails and 3 inch wood screws every six inches around all four edges. 

Will flip this over and work on the roof/lid next.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> My mate the male Kestrel. We’re besties now. He very quickly worked out that I was the source of dead chicks.
> View attachment 281932
> 
> 
> And this one of a nest of 5 adorable field voles being fed by one of the staff. They were orphaned when a cat got Mum  They’re about 9 days old and need feeding every 2 hours day and night
> View attachment 281933


Wow that is so cool.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Remember, this is just a night box for sleeping and staying warm. Not an enclosure. Once I cut the entranceway, you will see. Sully will have room to wander in and out of her new “sleeping quarters”.
> 
> But on to your question. For a “few” cold nights n days, sure. But not the only space. But, 3 x 6 better than sub-par temperatures and catching a





Maro2Bear said:


> Remember, this is just a night box for sleeping and staying warm. Not an enclosure. Once I cut the entranceway, you will see. Sully will have room to wander in and out of her new “sleeping quarters”.
> 
> But on to your question. For a “few” cold nights n days, sure. But not the only space. But, 3 x 6 better than sub-par temperatures and catching a cold.


I remember your room now. I guess I better get going on a insulated enclosure.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. The bottom piece is now measured & cut. I’ll use some liquid nails & screws to fasten to the bottom frame, then flip it over to work on the roof/lid. Later, I’ll seal the seams with some waterproof silicone caulking.
> 
> And, more pix.
> View attachment 281935
> View attachment 281936


Does your sully have mulch over her Kane mat? Toretto prefers his corner with the mulch in it which of course is not the one with the Kane mat.. before I added the mulch, he always used the mat......


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Rose could do it. I was helping a nine hundred pound woman take a shower in the bathroom and she passed out. I managed to protect her head and landed on top of her. I only weigh around 90 lbs. It was funny as heck...medics came from the fire dept. and helped get her up and into bed. Her and I had a laugh together. She wanted a shower so it was worth it


Wow that's crazy. Good thing you landed on her.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Bottom securely fastened with Liquid Nails and 3 inch wood screws every six inches around all four edges.
> 
> Will flip this over and work on the roof/lid next.
> 
> View attachment 281937


That's not coming apart. Screw and glue nice job.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Does your sully have mulch over her Kane mat? Toretto prefers his corner with the mulch in it which of course is not the one with the Kane mat.. before I added the mulch, he always used the mat......



In the current outside nightbox, the kane mat is furthest away from the door/entrance with a RHP overhead. So, that is the warmest, snuggest part in the box. Id say there is a thin layer of scattered cypress mulch on the mat. Not covered all over, but a good portion. To the right of the mat, and where the entrance is, is a much thicker mulch layer.

I guess they know best where it feels good. I see Sully bedding down in many spots. Sometimes right on the mat, others time in the mulch. Sometimes with a head and paw hanging out of the box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's not coming apart. Screw and glue nice job.



It’s getting much heavier now too. Tomorrow is kayaking, so, prob won’t get much building done. Still have to frame the door out, cut the entrance, add a vinyl flap. And the top, hinges, heat mat and RHP. I think the hard part - the design, is over.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> What do Buzzards do in the UK?


They hunt small mammals up to the size of a rabbit. They’re not above scavenging like vulture, but are more likely to take live prey.

They also work alone. In spring you’ll see pairs courting on the wing and in late summer you’ll sometimes see 3 or 4 recently fledged youngsters together, but generally you will just see a solitary individual


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies! I’m fixing to hit the road headed to Baton Rouge for the day.. hosting a team building event for my region. 5 hours to, 2-1-2 hour event , and 5 hours back ... SIGHHHHH

Upside, I’m on vacation all next with with no real plans )) everyone have a great day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! I’m fixing to hit the road headed to Baton Rouge for the day.. hosting a team building event for my region. 5 hours to, 2-1-2 hour event , and 5 hours back ... SIGHHHHH
> 
> Upside, I’m on vacation all next with with no real plans )) everyone have a great day!




Safe travels! Have fun!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting article, especially for @JoesMum regarding a pet rescue centre in UK

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-49985934

Intro- 
A charity that uses mascara brushes to groom tiny animals is to be honoured by the International Fund for Animal Welfare


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I was wondering if you were near that area with their power out. I saw it on CBS news today.


No. It's pretty far north of where I am. Occasionally the smoke filters down this way, but no danger of the fire coming this far.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I think we have established before that the bird many Americans call a Buzzard is a Turkey Vulture.
> 
> The Common Buzzard looks like this and is slightly smaller than an Osprey
> View attachment 281934


Here, vultures are called buzzards:


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Does your sully have mulch over her Kane mat? Toretto prefers his corner with the mulch in it which of course is not the one with the Kane mat.. before I added the mulch, he always used the mat......


No. You need to keep the substrate off the heat mat.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting article, especially for @JoesMum regarding a pet rescue centre in UK
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-49985934
> 
> Intro-
> A charity that uses mascara brushes to groom tiny animals is to be honoured by the International Fund for Animal Welfare


That's pretty cool. Good brushes are a good brush though. Make up brushes make really good paint brushes too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Does your sully have mulch over her Kane mat? Toretto prefers his corner with the mulch in it which of course is not the one with the Kane mat.. before I added the mulch, he always used the mat......


The mulch might get warm also. It could possibly react like straw and leaves and such. Just a thought.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out kayaking most of the day. We paddled just about 15 miles on our local reservoir. The trees are just starting to change colors - from drought and from cooler evening temps.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here is something different for the CDR. In paddles in Spring and early Summer i i often saw large gelatinous globs of what i thought were frog or toad eggs. Id see them, paddle by and think nothing of them. When out today, we saw tons of them and one of our team said hey,, more Bryozoa. I said what, i thought they were frog eggs... nope Bryozoa...

Sure enough per Wiki - *Bryozoa* (also known as the *Polyzoa*, *Ectoprocta* or commonly as *moss animals*)[6] are a phylum of aquatic invertebrate animals. Typically about 0.5 millimetres (0.020 in) long, they are filter feeders that sieve food particles out of the water using a retractable lophophore, a "crown" of tentacles lined with cilia. Most marine species live in tropical waters, but a few occur in oceanic trenches, and others are found in polar waters. One class lives only in a variety of freshwater environments, and a few members of a mostly marine class prefer brackish water. Over 4,000[7] living species are known. One genus is solitary and the rest are colonial.

Here are two pix of what they look like...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s getting much heavier now too. Tomorrow is kayaking, so, prob won’t get much building done. Still have to frame the door out, cut the entrance, add a vinyl flap. And the top, hinges, heat mat and RHP. I think the hard part - the design, is over.


Did you get out kayaking? I am still practicing paddling so maybe someday I could go with you.
I am still paddling in circles 
Practice Practice Practice


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Here is something different for the CDR. In paddles in Spring and early Summer i i often saw large gelatinous globs of what i thought were frog or toad eggs. Id see them, paddle by and think nothing of them. When out today, we saw tons of them and one of our team said hey,, more Bryozoa. I said what, i thought they were frog eggs... nope Bryozoa...
> 
> Sure enough per Wiki - *Bryozoa* (also known as the *Polyzoa*, *Ectoprocta* or commonly as *moss animals*)[6] are a phylum of aquatic invertebrate animals. Typically about 0.5 millimetres (0.020 in) long, they are filter feeders that sieve food particles out of the water using a retractable lophophore, a "crown" of tentacles lined with cilia. Most marine species live in tropical waters, but a few occur in oceanic trenches, and others are found in polar waters. One class lives only in a variety of freshwater environments, and a few members of a mostly marine class prefer brackish water. Over 4,000[7] living species are known. One genus is solitary and the rest are colonial.
> 
> Here are two pix of what they look like...
> 
> View attachment 281963
> View attachment 281964


Those are amazing looking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone! Bad night sleeping for me. So I decided to get out of the bed. It felt like I was sleeping on a rock. Hope everyone has a great Friday!!!


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Friday everyone!
Plenty of things to read here!
Have a good weekend!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep, Happy Friday all. Looks like it’s going to be a pretty nice weather weekend here.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! It’s raining here and the cool front is in! Hallelujah! 
My big news..... I have placed a deposit on an English bulldog..I have not picked a puppy yet as I passed on the 6 week old litters that I was shown. I’m perfectly ok with waiting a while. The have a particular stud dog that I really like and I heard last night that he just had a female puppy born that looks just like him.. it’s too early to know for sure, but I highly suspect that that’s gonna be my girl. A baby in the house by Christmas !!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Oh yes, Team building event went well yesterday. We had it at a Top Golf venue... I am not normally a golfer..... but surprisingly it was fun!

I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s raining here and the cool front is in! Hallelujah!
> My big news..... I have placed a deposit on an English bulldog..I have not picked a puppy yet as I passed on the 6 week old litters that I was shown. I’m perfectly ok with waiting a while. The have a particular stud dog that I really like and I heard last night that he just had a female puppy born that looks just like him.. it’s too early to know for sure, but I highly suspect that that’s gonna be my girl. A baby in the house by Christmas !!!!


That's great!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Out kayaking most of the day. We paddled just about 15 miles on our local reservoir. The trees are just starting to change colors - from drought and from cooler evening temps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281962


What gorgeous colours


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here is something different for the CDR. In paddles in Spring and early Summer i i often saw large gelatinous globs of what i thought were frog or toad eggs. Id see them, paddle by and think nothing of them. When out today, we saw tons of them and one of our team said hey,, more Bryozoa. I said what, i thought they were frog eggs... nope Bryozoa...
> 
> Sure enough per Wiki - *Bryozoa* (also known as the *Polyzoa*, *Ectoprocta* or commonly as *moss animals*)[6] are a phylum of aquatic invertebrate animals. Typically about 0.5 millimetres (0.020 in) long, they are filter feeders that sieve food particles out of the water using a retractable lophophore, a "crown" of tentacles lined with cilia. Most marine species live in tropical waters, but a few occur in oceanic trenches, and others are found in polar waters. One class lives only in a variety of freshwater environments, and a few members of a mostly marine class prefer brackish water. Over 4,000[7] living species are known. One genus is solitary and the rest are colonial.
> 
> Here are two pix of what they look like...
> 
> View attachment 281963
> View attachment 281964


That’s really interesting. I have found those dried out and washed up on the beach, but never seen them alive


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

None days ago I showed you this little hedgehog at 3 weeks old


She was born at the rescue and is being raised by Mum. Today she is exactly one month old look how she’s grown.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here is something different for the CDR. In paddles in Spring and early Summer i i often saw large gelatinous globs of what i thought were frog or toad eggs. Id see them, paddle by and think nothing of them. When out today, we saw tons of them and one of our team said hey,, more Bryozoa. I said what, i thought they were frog eggs... nope Bryozoa...
> 
> Sure enough per Wiki - *Bryozoa* (also known as the *Polyzoa*, *Ectoprocta* or commonly as *moss animals*)[6] are a phylum of aquatic invertebrate animals. Typically about 0.5 millimetres (0.020 in) long, they are filter feeders that sieve food particles out of the water using a retractable lophophore, a "crown" of tentacles lined with cilia. Most marine species live in tropical waters, but a few occur in oceanic trenches, and others are found in polar waters. One class lives only in a variety of freshwater environments, and a few members of a mostly marine class prefer brackish water. Over 4,000[7] living species are known. One genus is solitary and the rest are colonial.
> 
> Here are two pix of what they look like...
> 
> View attachment 281963
> View attachment 281964


Oh wow. I never knew such a thing existed!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you get out kayaking? I am still practicing paddling so maybe someday I could go with you.
> I am still paddling in circles
> Practice Practice Practice


You'll need to teach your wife to be your 'right-hand-man'!!



Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Bad night sleeping for me. So I decided to get out of the bed. It felt like I was sleeping on a rock. Hope everyone has a great Friday!!!


Yes, it's amazing how hard your bed or pillow can feel when you can't sleep! I bought one of those "my pillow" as seen on TV, and when I'm wide awake it feels like a brick under my head!



Bébert81 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Plenty of things to read here!
> Have a good weekend!


Happy Friday to you too, Adrian!



EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s raining here and the cool front is in! Hallelujah!
> My big news..... I have placed a deposit on an English bulldog..I have not picked a puppy yet as I passed on the 6 week old litters that I was shown. I’m perfectly ok with waiting a while. The have a particular stud dog that I really like and I heard last night that he just had a female puppy born that looks just like him.. it’s too early to know for sure, but I highly suspect that that’s gonna be my girl. A baby in the house by Christmas !!!!


Oh wow! I LOVE that breed! They're just the cutest things, especially as puppies. Please be sure to post lots of pictures for us. Have you picked out a name yet?



EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, Team building event went well yesterday. We had it at a Top Golf venue... I am not normally a golfer..... but surprisingly it was fun!
> View attachment 281987
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!!!


Looks like fun, but I doubt I'd be able to hit a ball with a stick!



JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> None days ago I showed you this little hedgehog at 3 weeks old
> View attachment 281988
> 
> She was born at the rescue and is being raised by Mum. Today she is exactly one month old look how she’s grown.
> View attachment 281989


They are just so darned cute! I love the little paw to the left in the last picture. Mouse?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s raining here and the cool front is in! Hallelujah!
> My big news..... I have placed a deposit on an English bulldog..I have not picked a puppy yet as I passed on the 6 week old litters that I was shown. I’m perfectly ok with waiting a while. The have a particular stud dog that I really like and I heard last night that he just had a female puppy born that looks just like him.. it’s too early to know for sure, but I highly suspect that that’s gonna be my girl. A baby in the house by Christmas !!!!




Wow! Very nice on the puppy news.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s really interesting. I have found those dried out and washed up on the beach, but never seen them alive



Interesting....wonder if what you find are the same creatures..


----------



## Yvonne G

When I lived near the beach in San Francisco, all we ever saw on the beach were sand dollars.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> None days ago I showed you this little hedgehog at 3 weeks old
> View attachment 281988
> 
> She was born at the rescue and is being raised by Mum. Today she is exactly one month old look how she’s grown.
> View attachment 281989


Amazing how much can change in just a week... so cute!


----------



## EllieMay

W


JoesMum said:


> That’s really interesting. I have found those dried out and washed up on the beach, but never seen them alive


e find those here attached to the underside of docks or other fixtures in the water... I too thought they were some kind of eggs until my daughter and her friend removed a “blob” one time... upon further inspection, I realized that it must have been something different. It’s not near as Loose as it may look.. I googled and got the same info you provided


----------



## EllieMay

@Yvonne G 
If the little baby does indeed make it to my house, her name will be Cinder.... ( the color of ashes and the shape of a block)

As for the golf, I said it was fun..... NOT that I was any good at it 
I now have a little more respect for my hubbys ability to play the game well !


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, Team building event went well yesterday. We had it at a Top Golf venue... I am not normally a golfer..... but surprisingly it was fun!
> View attachment 281987
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!!!


That's funny. I can't even score with put put let alone golf. But if I watch it I find myself standing up and cheering like I'm at a football game.


----------



## Cathie G

I hope everyone is having a great Friday too. It was bright and sunny here. Saphire got out early but he also had to come in early because now it's overcast with a cold front coming in. But at least Saphire got several hours of sunshine so it's a wonderful Friday here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday was kayaking, today a few more hours of getting some additional wood/supplies and cutting in the entrance way into Sully’s new enclosure. Amazing how much time it takes to just LOOK at 50 types and sizes of hinges, but not buy anything.

Tomorrow - 15 mile kayaking trip around Wye Island over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore! Weather is reportedly gonna be perfect.

Here are a few pix of the newly created entrance way.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting....wonder if what you find are the same creatures..


Are they kind of like marimo moss balls?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> When I lived near the beach in San Francisco, all we ever saw on the beach were sand dollars.


I only once got to see living sand dollars and that was at the Naples, Florida beach. They are really pretty. They are kind of hairy or fuzzy with several colors. Kind of rainbow like. There was also a lot of them washed up on the beach drying out. There must have been a large colony there.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> You'll need to teach your wife to be your 'right-hand-man'!!


We have trained you well in the art of the pun 




> They are just so darned cute! I love the little paw to the left in the last picture. Mouse?


It’s printed on the newspaper


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting....wonder if what you find are the same creatures..


Almost certainly. The ocean currents take things thousands of miles


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> When I lived near the beach in San Francisco, all we ever saw on the beach were sand dollars.


We don’t find those, but they don’t float


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and happy weekend everyone.

It’s Daughter’s birthday next week and both she and Son have turned up for the weekend 

We are going out for a meal together this evening.

The weather continues as very wet here. The garden and the reservoirs desperately need it so I won’t complain.

have a good time whatever you get up to in your part of the planet


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> You'll need to teach your wife to be your 'right-hand-man'!!
> 
> 
> Yes, it's amazing how hard your bed or pillow can feel when you can't sleep! I bought one of those "my pillow" as seen on TV, and when I'm wide awake it feels like a brick under my head!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you too, Adrian!
> 
> 
> Oh wow! I LOVE that breed! They're just the cutest things, especially as puppies. Please be sure to post lots of pictures for us. Have you picked out a name yet?
> 
> 
> Looks like fun, but I doubt I'd be able to hit a ball with a stick!
> 
> 
> They are just so darned cute! I love the little paw to the left in the last picture. Mouse?


Yvonne I have looked at the My Pillow at home depot. Do you like it? I was kinda turned off with the chunky foam fill. I didn't want to buy it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yvonne I have looked at the My Pillow at home depot. Do you like it? I was kinda turned off with the chunky foam fill. I didn't want to buy it.


I like it, however, eventually all the little foam pieces settle into each other and you have to keep fluffing it up. But the price! My gosh!!! Who pays that much for a crummy pillow (well, I did, obviously)?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning and happy weekend everyone.
> 
> It’s Daughter’s birthday next week and both she and Son have turned up for the weekend
> 
> We are going out for a meal together this evening.
> 
> The weather continues as very wet here. The garden and the reservoirs desperately need it so I won’t complain.
> 
> have a good time whatever you get up to in your part of the planet


Good afternoon and Happy early birthday daughter! Hope dinner was delightful


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I like it, however, eventually all the little foam pieces settle into each other and you have to keep fluffing it up. But the price! My gosh!!! Who pays that much for a crumby pillow (well, I did, obviously)?


I think a truly good pillow is worth paying for but they sure are hard to find! I found one at Bed bath and beyond that is really nice but it’s at east 5 years old now so I don’t remember what it was called. I was appalled at the price but my husband made me buy it.. I’m really glad he did! It still feels the same as the first night I slept on it. I’ll try and check the tag for you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from circumnavigating Wye Island on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Perfect day out..

Some snaps..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I like it, however, eventually all the little foam pieces settle into each other and you have to keep fluffing it up. But the price! My gosh!!! Who pays that much for a crummy pillow (well, I did, obviously)?


We stayed at a Marriott resort and I loved their pillows. So I went to their website and bought 2 for 140 bucks. Obviously not the same pillow. After 2 weeks the fill compacted and it was like all my other pillows. 

Made the same mistake again after buying some from Holiday Inn.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from circumnavigating Wye Island on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Perfect day out..
> 
> Some snaps..
> 
> View attachment 282055
> View attachment 282056
> View attachment 282057
> View attachment 282058
> View attachment 282059


Ooh! Lovely!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from circumnavigating Wye Island on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Perfect day out..
> 
> Some snaps..
> 
> View attachment 282055
> View attachment 282056
> View attachment 282057
> View attachment 282058
> View attachment 282059


Beautiful . Water looks like glass and I Love that green boat.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning... cold n rainy here... I LIKE IT


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, 69° this morning. Have a feeling it will be quite awhile before Opo comes out. 
Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All

Cold and overcast here today, but I’m sure the sun will play peek-a-boo all day. A nice Autumn day. 

Sooooo, in addition to having a great kayaking trip yesterday, we experienced an interesting event at the end of our paddle.

This week we’ve had a fuller than normal moon coupled with a large low pressure storm out in the Atlantic. Storms and celestial effects coupled with normal high tide periods caused water to flood up and into our car park where we put in for the day of kayaking.

Check these pix out...


----------



## Reptilony

Im doing a road trip to florida next week, anyone has any tips for me before I go? Also, is there a place where there is certainly going to be mazuri ?
p.s. I've never been more south than Plattsburg NY.


----------



## Maro2Bear

How far south in Florida are you going and for how long? East coast side, West Coast side?

You could have a #25 bag shipped to your hotel to hold for you.

Silver Springs State Park is wonderful!
*Silver Springs* is an unincorporated community in Marion County, Florida, United States. It is the site of Silver Springs, a group of artesian springs and a historic tourist attraction that is now part of Silver Springs State Park.

And, if you want to paddle - https://www.silverriverkayakrentals...GhxXu38M7o9TS6G4Z83HD3O2SqCbcWWhoCwhUQAvD_BwE

St Augustine makes a nice place to visit too.

St. Augustine is a city on the northeast coast of Florida. It lays claim to being the oldest city in the U.S., and is known for its Spanish colonial architecture as well as Atlantic Ocean beaches like sandy St. Augustine Beach and tranquil Crescent Beach. Anastasia State Park is a protected wildlife sanctuary.

And of course....a trip to https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okefenokee_Swamp


----------



## Reptilony

We are going to Jacksonville and then st Petersburg. We go camping 5 days at fort de soto. We won't be getting a hotel. The places you mentionned seems nice I will take a look if it's on our path, we do have to cross florida from east to west. Is there any way to get that 25 lbs bag myself? We have our kayaks but we won't bring them...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> We are going to Jacksonville and then st Petersburg. We go camping 5 days at fort de soto. We won't be getting a hotel. The places you mentionned seems nice I will take a look if it's on our path, we do have to cross florida from east to west. Is there any way to get that 25 lbs bag myself? We have our kayaks but we won't bring them...



I get ours from the source - https://www.mazuri.com/mazuri/repti...ilView&cartID=&portalUser=&store=&cclcl=en_US


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few more tweaks to the main structure today. I’ll caulk the seams and fit the roof next.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Im doing a road trip to florida next week, anyone has any tips for me before I go? Also, is there a place where there is certainly going to be mazuri ?
> p.s. I've never been more south than Plattsburg NY.


Florida is fun. So my only tip is enjoy yourself.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> How far south in Florida are you going and for how long? East coast side, West Coast side?
> 
> You could have a #25 bag shipped to your hotel to hold for you.
> 
> Silver Springs State Park is wonderful!
> *Silver Springs* is an unincorporated community in Marion County, Florida, United States. It is the site of Silver Springs, a group of artesian springs and a historic tourist attraction that is now part of Silver Springs State Park.
> 
> And, if you want to paddle - https://www.silverriverkayakrentals...GhxXu38M7o9TS6G4Z83HD3O2SqCbcWWhoCwhUQAvD_BwE
> 
> St Augustine makes a nice place to visit too.
> 
> St. Augustine is a city on the northeast coast of Florida. It lays claim to being the oldest city in the U.S., and is known for its Spanish colonial architecture as well as Atlantic Ocean beaches like sandy St. Augustine Beach and tranquil Crescent Beach. Anastasia State Park is a protected wildlife sanctuary.
> 
> And of course....a trip to https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okefenokee_Swamp



In St Augustine...

The *St. Augustine Alligator Farm Zoological Park* is one of Florida's oldest continuously running attractions, having opened on May 20, 1893.[3] Not only does it have 24 species of crocodilians, but also a variety of other reptiles, mammals and birds, as well as exhibits, animal performances and educational demonstrations.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> In St Augustine...
> 
> The *St. Augustine Alligator Farm Zoological Park* is one of Florida's oldest continuously running attractions, having opened on May 20, 1893.[3] Not only does it have 24 species of crocodilians, but also a variety of other reptiles, mammals and birds, as well as exhibits, animal performances and educational demonstrations.


That sounds like fun I will certainly visit this place thank you!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> Cold and overcast here today, but I’m sure the sun will play peek-a-boo all day. A nice Autumn day.
> 
> Sooooo, in addition to having a great kayaking trip yesterday, we experienced an interesting event at the end of our paddle.
> 
> This week we’ve had a fuller than normal moon coupled with a large low pressure storm out in the Atlantic. Storms and celestial effects coupled with normal high tide periods caused water to flood up and into our car park where we put in for the day of kayaking.
> 
> Check these pix out...
> 
> View attachment 282065
> View attachment 282066
> View attachment 282067
> View attachment 282068


You were lucky there!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, when I was putting my leg on yesterday to go to therapy. Standing up and trying to get my leg set. I blacked out and fell back on the bed. Only blacked out briefly. My wife checked my sugar and it was at 72. So I drank a pineapple juice and started feeling better. Took me all day to feel about normal again.
> Needless to say I called therapy and canceled. Going to have to watch my glucose levels more closely now that I am on this diet.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


Oh Dear Ray. That does not sound too good. Be careful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My mate the male Kestrel. We’re besties now. He very quickly worked out that I was the source of dead chicks.
> View attachment 281932
> 
> 
> And this one of a nest of 5 adorable field voles being fed by one of the staff. They were orphaned when a cat got Mum  They’re about 9 days old and need feeding every 2 hours day and night
> View attachment 281933


aaaawwwwww.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here is something different for the CDR. In paddles in Spring and early Summer i i often saw large gelatinous globs of what i thought were frog or toad eggs. Id see them, paddle by and think nothing of them. When out today, we saw tons of them and one of our team said hey,, more Bryozoa. I said what, i thought they were frog eggs... nope Bryozoa...
> 
> Sure enough per Wiki - *Bryozoa* (also known as the *Polyzoa*, *Ectoprocta* or commonly as *moss animals*)[6] are a phylum of aquatic invertebrate animals. Typically about 0.5 millimetres (0.020 in) long, they are filter feeders that sieve food particles out of the water using a retractable lophophore, a "crown" of tentacles lined with cilia. Most marine species live in tropical waters, but a few occur in oceanic trenches, and others are found in polar waters. One class lives only in a variety of freshwater environments, and a few members of a mostly marine class prefer brackish water. Over 4,000[7] living species are known. One genus is solitary and the rest are colonial.
> 
> Here are two pix of what they look like...
> 
> View attachment 281963
> View attachment 281964


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s raining here and the cool front is in! Hallelujah!
> My big news..... I have placed a deposit on an English bulldog..I have not picked a puppy yet as I passed on the 6 week old litters that I was shown. I’m perfectly ok with waiting a while. The have a particular stud dog that I really like and I heard last night that he just had a female puppy born that looks just like him.. it’s too early to know for sure, but I highly suspect that that’s gonna be my girl. A baby in the house by Christmas !!!!


Yayy. Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, Team building event went well yesterday. We had it at a Top Golf venue... I am not normally a golfer..... but surprisingly it was fun!
> 
> View attachment 281987
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!!!


Looks like it was fun.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> None days ago I showed you this little hedgehog at 3 weeks old
> View attachment 281988
> 
> She was born at the rescue and is being raised by Mum. Today she is exactly one month old look how she’s grown.
> View attachment 281989


She has grown quite a bit. Especially if you look at her in comparison with the human hand next to her.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday was kayaking, today a few more hours of getting some additional wood/supplies and cutting in the entrance way into Sully’s new enclosure. Amazing how much time it takes to just LOOK at 50 types and sizes of hinges, but not buy anything.
> 
> Tomorrow - 15 mile kayaking trip around Wye Island over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore! Weather is reportedly gonna be perfect.
> 
> Here are a few pix of the newly created entrance way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 282001
> View attachment 282002
> View attachment 282003


I wish I had your patience and ability. Loving the pics.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from circumnavigating Wye Island on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Perfect day out..
> 
> Some snaps..
> 
> View attachment 282055
> View attachment 282056
> View attachment 282057
> View attachment 282058
> View attachment 282059


Looks beautiful. I can just feel the early morning air by looking at your photos. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> We stayed at a Marriott resort and I loved their pillows. So I went to their website and bought 2 for 140 bucks. Obviously not the same pillow. After 2 weeks the fill compacted and it was like all my other pillows.
> 
> Made the same mistake again after buying some from Holiday Inn.


Sigh, A really good pillow is so hard to find. Yet in the olden days way back when most people only had their arms for a pillow. And if they were rich, probably a pillow case and straw. And I don't think they had many back problems etc as people do today. Buuuuttt then again they were also a lot more active and did not sit in front of TV's or computers all day long everyday. So maybe it is not the pillows which are the problems. But I agree, I also struggle to find a decent pillow.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> Cold and overcast here today, but I’m sure the sun will play peek-a-boo all day. A nice Autumn day.
> 
> Sooooo, in addition to having a great kayaking trip yesterday, we experienced an interesting event at the end of our paddle.
> 
> This week we’ve had a fuller than normal moon coupled with a large low pressure storm out in the Atlantic. Storms and celestial effects coupled with normal high tide periods caused water to flood up and into our car park where we put in for the day of kayaking.
> 
> Check these pix out...
> 
> View attachment 282065
> View attachment 282066
> View attachment 282067
> View attachment 282068


Talk about paddling right up to your car door.


----------



## CarolM

Well Good Monday Morning All,

I missed Friday, Saturday and Sunday. But at least I am back today. We had a nice and sunny weekend. The torts went outside of course, and I noticed that since Rue has officially become a boy, he has been giving Harry a hard time. And don't be like Jarrod and take that the wrong way. Anyway I am going to have to create a new enclosure for Rue so that the others will have a break and not get harassed all the time. Today it was overcast when I left, so I did not take them outside. Does anybody know when exactly they become fertile? Is it when they start flashing or is there more maturity that needs to be attained first?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Sigh, A really good pillow is so hard to find. Yet in the olden days way back when most people only had their arms for a pillow. And if they were rich, probably a pillow case and straw. And I don't think they had many back problems etc as people do today. Buuuuttt then again they were also a lot more active and did not sit in front of TV's or computers all day long everyday. So maybe it is not the pillows which are the problems. But I agree, I also struggle to find a decent pillow.


Remember the goose down pillows? I remember as a kid when the down would start to poke me. Pulling the feather thru the pillow.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Well Good Monday Morning All,
> 
> I missed Friday, Saturday and Sunday. But at least I am back today. We had a nice and sunny weekend. The torts went outside of course, and I noticed that since Rue has officially become a boy, he has been giving Harry a hard time. And don't be like Jarrod and take that the wrong way. Anyway I am going to have to create a new enclosure for Rue so that the others will have a break and not get harassed all the time. Today it was overcast when I left, so I did not take them outside. Does anybody know when exactly they become fertile? Is it when they start flashing or is there more maturity that needs to be attained first?
> View attachment 282111
> 
> 
> View attachment 282112


How often does he flash?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> Im doing a road trip to florida next week, anyone has any tips for me before I go? Also, is there a place where there is certainly going to be mazuri ?
> p.s. I've never been more south than Plattsburg NY.





Reptilony said:


> Im doing a road trip to florida next week, anyone has any tips for me before I go? Also, is there a place where there is certainly going to be mazuri ?
> p.s. I've never been more south than Plattsburg NY.


Exit 173 malabar Rd. off of I-95. There is a feed and seed store about 1 mile from the exit. That's where I get mine. I will send you the address and phone number.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A few more tweaks to the main structure today. I’ll caulk the seams and fit the roof next.
> 
> View attachment 282089


Nice can you make one twice the size and ship it to me?
Or you could put a outboard on it and pilot down the coast.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> How often does he flash?


Actually I have only caught him flashing at me the one time. But he has been giving Harry a hard time. I caught him trying to climb Harry in the outside enclosure and then afterwards following Harry around. It was the same behavior as Blue always displays when he is getting amorous with Whitey.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well Good Monday Morning All,
> 
> I missed Friday, Saturday and Sunday. But at least I am back today. We had a nice and sunny weekend. The torts went outside of course, and I noticed that since Rue has officially become a boy, he has been giving Harry a hard time. And don't be like Jarrod and take that the wrong way. Anyway I am going to have to create a new enclosure for Rue so that the others will have a break and not get harassed all the time. Today it was overcast when I left, so I did not take them outside. Does anybody know when exactly they become fertile? Is it when they start flashing or is there more maturity that needs to be attained first?
> View attachment 282111
> 
> 
> View attachment 282112


Beautiful torts!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> How often does he flash?


A Very Happy Birthday Ben. I hope you have an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Beautiful torts!


Thank you Ray. Unfortunately they are a little pyramided, seems to have crept in when I was not looking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, I think I have inherited my dad's routine. Waking up early in the morning. I kinda like it but it is soooooo lonely. No wife no Opo. 
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> How often does he flash?


Happy birthday Ben. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Thank you Ray. Unfortunately they are a little pyramided, seems to have crept in when I was not looking.


It is very minimal! I keep hoping Opo's will subside as he gets bigger. I was definitely raising him dry before I found TFO


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> Im doing a road trip to florida next week, anyone has any tips for me before I go? Also, is there a place where there is certainly going to be mazuri ?
> p.s. I've never been more south than Plattsburg NY.


Whoops just looked you won't be coming that far south on I-95.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice can you make one twice the size and ship it to me?
> Or you could put a outboard on it and pilot down the coast.



Twice the size? Sounds like you are looking for an out building! Not a night box.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy birthday Ben! It’s my daughter’s birthday tomorrow, my godson’s the day after and I know two others with birthdays over these 3 days... It’s a popular time of year!

Today I come from the rescue with photos of two birds of prey.

The first is a fledgling tawny owl, still a bit fluffy, that isn’t feeling too great and needs support feeding. She preferred to keep her etes closed so she couldn’t see us, but was clearly hungry 










And a female kestrel that we were also going to support-feed, but she had other ideas and wriggled free to demonstrate she could do it herself thank you very much! We were very surprised that the collared doves in the cages behind weren’t in the least bit bothered when she landed.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday Ben! It’s my daughter’s birthday tomorrow, my godson’s the day after and I know two others with birthdays over these 3 days... It’s a popular time of year!
> 
> Today I come from the rescue with photos of two birds of prey.
> 
> The first is a fledgling tawny owl, still a bit fluffy, that isn’t feeling too great and needs support feeding. She preferred to keep her etes closed so she couldn’t see us, but was clearly hungry
> View attachment 282114
> 
> View attachment 282115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a female kestrel that we were also going to support-feed, but she had other ideas and wriggled free to demonstrate she could do it herself thank you very much! We were very surprised that the collared doves in the cages behind weren’t in the least bit bothered when she landed.
> View attachment 282116
> 
> View attachment 282117


Love it.


----------



## Reptilony

Ray--Opo said:


> Whoops just looked you won't be coming that far south on I-95.


oh no!! I tought was gonna be good! Yesterday I said joking We're not coming back without 50 lbs of mazuri but it looks like it's harder than I tought. I found a place in tampa called SHELLS FEED AND GARDEN SUPPLY so I tought hey it says shells, must be a good place for tortoise stuff, turns out theres almost nothing. There's a place called SMELT FEED AND PET SUPPLY INC that looks promising and another one called largo feed and garden supply that I might call later today. It looks like you have plenty of tractor supply company and petcos! I really tought this stuff would be everywhere in Florida since reptiles seems to be popular there. It's no wander why it's impossible getting it in Canada...Well if you have any other idea of how to get it let me know


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday Ben! It’s my daughter’s birthday tomorrow, my godson’s the day after and I know two others with birthdays over these 3 days... It’s a popular time of year!
> 
> Today I come from the rescue with photos of two birds of prey.
> 
> The first is a fledgling tawny owl, still a bit fluffy, that isn’t feeling too great and needs support feeding. She preferred to keep her etes closed so she couldn’t see us, but was clearly hungry
> View attachment 282114
> 
> View attachment 282115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a female kestrel that we were also going to support-feed, but she had other ideas and wriggled free to demonstrate she could do it herself thank you very much! We were very surprised that the collared doves in the cages behind weren’t in the least bit bothered when she landed.
> View attachment 282116
> 
> View attachment 282117


You've got it wrong - she keeps her eyes closed so YOU can't see Her!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> oh no!! I tought was gonna be good! Yesterday I said joking We're not coming back without 50 lbs of mazuri but it looks like it's harder than I tought. I found a place in tampa called SHELLS FEED AND GARDEN SUPPLY so I tought hey it says shells, must be a good place for tortoise stuff, turns out theres almost nothing. There's a place called SMELT FEED AND PET SUPPLY INC that looks promising and another one called largo feed and garden supply that I might call later today. It looks like you have plenty of tractor supply company and petcos! I really tought this stuff would be everywhere in Florida since reptiles seems to be popular there. It's no wander why it's impossible getting it in Canada...Well if you have any other idea of how to get it let me know




Arent you staying at a campsite with a known fixed address? I still think you could easily order and have it shipped to them to HOLD for your arrival and pick-up. Of course a call to confirm too.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy birthday Ben. Hope you have a great day!


Thank you Ray


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> A Very Happy Birthday Ben. I hope you have an awesome one.


Thank you Carol! Love the picture


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Arent you staying at a campsite with a known fixed address? I still think you could easily order and have it shipped to them to HOLD for your arrival and pick-up. Of course a call to confirm too.


Yes I tought about that too...I'll try to get some info on that thank you!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well Good Monday Morning All,
> 
> I missed Friday, Saturday and Sunday. But at least I am back today. We had a nice and sunny weekend. The torts went outside of course, and I noticed that since Rue has officially become a boy, he has been giving Harry a hard time. And don't be like Jarrod and take that the wrong way. Anyway I am going to have to create a new enclosure for Rue so that the others will have a break and not get harassed all the time. Today it was overcast when I left, so I did not take them outside. Does anybody know when exactly they become fertile? Is it when they start flashing or is there more maturity that needs to be attained first?
> View attachment 282111
> 
> 
> View attachment 282112


Rue and Harry are adorable...I guess Rue is just figuring out he's an induhvidual...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Actually I have only caught him flashing at me the one time. But he has been giving Harry a hard time. I caught him trying to climb Harry in the outside enclosure and then afterwards following Harry around. It was the same behavior as Blue always displays when he is getting amorous with Whitey.


Saphire has only flashed me once and it scarred me for life. I still laugh about that day...


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> oh no!! I tought was gonna be good! Yesterday I said joking We're not coming back without 50 lbs of mazuri but it looks like it's harder than I tought. I found a place in tampa called SHELLS FEED AND GARDEN SUPPLY so I tought hey it says shells, must be a good place for tortoise stuff, turns out theres almost nothing. There's a place called SMELT FEED AND PET SUPPLY INC that looks promising and another one called largo feed and garden supply that I might call later today. It looks like you have plenty of tractor supply company and petcos! I really tought this stuff would be everywhere in Florida since reptiles seems to be popular there. It's no wander why it's impossible getting it in Canada...Well if you have any other idea of how to get it let me know


I had to break down and order direct. I tried to get my local tractor supply and pet sense to order / stock for me but neither could...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some additional progress made today on Sully’s indoor night box. Ive rough cut the top piece of plywood and bought some hinges for the lid. I’m thinking I might need three hinges as opposed to two. It was too nice a day to spend inside wood working, do we cut grass, raked leaves and enjoyed a nice backyard fire.

Roughcut Lid on the Nightbox


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday Ben! It’s my daughter’s birthday tomorrow, my godson’s the day after and I know two others with birthdays over these 3 days... It’s a popular time of year!
> 
> Today I come from the rescue with photos of two birds of prey.
> 
> The first is a fledgling tawny owl, still a bit fluffy, that isn’t feeling too great and needs support feeding. She preferred to keep her etes closed so she couldn’t see us, but was clearly hungry
> View attachment 282114
> 
> View attachment 282115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a female kestrel that we were also going to support-feed, but she had other ideas and wriggled free to demonstrate she could do it herself thank you very much! We were very surprised that the collared doves in the cages behind weren’t in the least bit bothered when she landed.
> View attachment 282116
> 
> View attachment 282117


What a great job you have.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> oh no!! I tought was gonna be good! Yesterday I said joking We're not coming back without 50 lbs of mazuri but it looks like it's harder than I tought. I found a place in tampa called SHELLS FEED AND GARDEN SUPPLY so I tought hey it says shells, must be a good place for tortoise stuff, turns out theres almost nothing. There's a place called SMELT FEED AND PET SUPPLY INC that looks promising and another one called largo feed and garden supply that I might call later today. It looks like you have plenty of tractor supply company and petcos! I really tought this stuff would be everywhere in Florida since reptiles seems to be popular there. It's no wander why it's impossible getting it in Canada...Well if you have any other idea of how to get it let me know


Look for feed and seed stores.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Saphire has only flashed me once and it scarred me for life. I still laugh about that day...


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone,
Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

My eldest is 26 today. Twenty six! We are getting to seriously big numbers here... I was a child bride obviously 

She has gone to Budapest, Hungary with a friend for a couple of days, so here are some postcards by proxy.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> What a great job you have.


I should have gone into this when I graduated, not computing 

The hours are just as lousy for the full time staff (nights and weekends), but it does pay less


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> My eldest is 26 today. Twenty six! We are getting to seriously big numbers here... I was a child bride obviously
> 
> She has gone to Budapest, Hungary with a friend for a couple of days, so here are some postcards by proxy.
> View attachment 282147
> 
> View attachment 282148
> 
> View attachment 282149


A very Happy Birthday Joes Sister. Lovely pictures. And well done Mom.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a good day. Had therapy yesterday so gonna be sore today.
Yesterday a friend came over and planted a Moringa tree. Of course Opo had to check out what was going on. Tried to eat the plastic bag that the dirt came in. I picked it up so Opo couldn't bite it. I was barefoot and my big toe was hanging over the foot rest. Opo has many times come over and smelled my foot. So I didn't move it away. So he decided this time to bite my toe.
He didn't break the skin but it made me jump.
Then he kept getting in the way of the shovel.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a good day. Had therapy yesterday so gonna be sore today.
> Yesterday a friend came over and planted a Moringa tree. Of course Opo had to check out what was going on. Tried to eat the plastic bag that the dirt came in. I picked it up so Opo couldn't bite it. I was barefoot and my big toe was hanging over the foot rest. Opo has many times come over and smelled my foot. So I didn't move it away. So he decided this time to bite my toe.
> He didn't break the skin but it made me jump.
> Then he kept getting in the way of the shovel.


Sounds like typical tort behaviour to me! 

Doesn’t help with your soreness though! I hope that fades quickly


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> My eldest is 26 today. Twenty six! We are getting to seriously big numbers here... I was a child bride obviously
> 
> She has gone to Budapest, Hungary with a friend for a couple of days, so here are some postcards by proxy.
> View attachment 282147
> 
> View attachment 282148
> 
> View attachment 282149




Great - Budapest is a fantastic place to explore and easy to get around. Good food too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> My eldest is 26 today. Twenty six! We are getting to seriously big numbers here... I was a child bride obviously
> 
> She has gone to Budapest, Hungary with a friend for a couple of days, so here are some postcards by proxy.
> View attachment 282147
> 
> View attachment 282148
> 
> View attachment 282149




If your daughter is in Budapest for much longer, there are two really good restaurants on the street behind the US Embassy, on “Hold Ulitsa”. I circled in red. The Hungarian restaurant has some really great meals.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a good day. Had therapy yesterday so gonna be sore today.
> Yesterday a friend came over and planted a Moringa tree. Of course Opo had to check out what was going on. Tried to eat the plastic bag that the dirt came in. I picked it up so Opo couldn't bite it. I was barefoot and my big toe was hanging over the foot rest. Opo has many times come over and smelled my foot. So I didn't move it away. So he decided this time to bite my toe.
> He didn't break the skin but it made me jump.
> Then he kept getting in the way of the shovel.


Moringa is both very good for you and for Opo.


----------



## Bambam1989

Good day every one! Popped in to say hello.
I've got to go do some errands but then I think I will lock myself in my art room until it's time to get my daughter from school.
Clunker has been sulking since it has been raining the last couple of days. 
Our new goat, I think I have named her Nanny, got to go visit the neighbors billy goat the other day. So hopefully come spring she will have a little kid.
My three dogs (the beasts as I tend to call them) managed to kill a oppossum which they left at the backdoor.. which of course scared the heck out of me when I opened the door. As well as a squirrel, to which I was only gifted the fluffy tail. Apparently.. squirrel tastes good, but not oppossum


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day every one! Popped in to say hello.
> I've got to go do some errands but then I think I will lock myself in my art room until it's time to get my daughter from school.
> Clunker has been sulking since it has been raining the last couple of days.
> Our new goat, I think I have named her Nanny, got to go visit the neighbors billy goat the other day. So hopefully come spring she will have a little kid.
> My three dogs (the beasts as I tend to call them) managed to kill a oppossum which they left at the backdoor.. which of course scared the heck out of me when I opened the door. As well as a squirrel, to which I was only gifted the fluffy tail. Apparently.. squirrel tastes good, but not oppossum


Hello Brandy!

My daughter has been doing work (in the UK) for the investors of a road scheme in Columbia and has become rather familiar with dead Opossums. Her Spanish vocabulary has increased somewhat as there are various words for Opossum used in the report and most are far from polite! It would seem there’s little love for Opossums.

I have eaten grey squirrel. It’s OK, but I wouldn’t bother again


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> If your daughter is in Budapest for much longer, there are two really good restaurants on the street behind the US Embassy, on “Hold Ulitsa”. I circled in red. The Hungarian restaurant has some really great meals.
> 
> View attachment 282176


Passed on. They’re going to a rooftop bar round the corner tonight and will check them out


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> If your daughter is in Budapest for much longer, there are two really good restaurants on the street behind the US Embassy, on “Hold Ulitsa”. I circled in red. The Hungarian restaurant has some really great meals.
> 
> View attachment 282176


Forgot to say thank you, Mark!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Back to reality! Just had a beatiful week in Rodanthe, NC on Hatteras Island. I got an awesome moonrise with rods and a rough surf with a rod. Lots of fishing very little catching! Arabella our 10 month old Chow Chow really enjoyed the cooler temps at the beach- she is showing off her stretching ability please not the orientation of both ends! Wife wanted beach front so I booked it! The Noreaster that snuck it maybe the house even more ocean fronty!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> My eldest is 26 today. Twenty six! We are getting to seriously big numbers here... I was a child bride obviously
> 
> She has gone to Budapest, Hungary with a friend for a couple of days, so here are some postcards by proxy.
> View attachment 282147
> 
> View attachment 282148
> 
> View attachment 282149


Happy birthday Joes sister... lucky you, Linda! Your children are grown and well established and you are still young enough to enjoy them and your alone time!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Back to reality! Just had a beatiful week in Rodanthe, NC on Hatteras Island. I got an awesome moonrise with rods and a rough surf with a rod. Lots of fishing very little catching! Arabella our 10 month old Chow Chow really enjoyed the cooler temps at the beach- she is showing off her stretching ability please not the orientation of both ends! Wife wanted beach front so I booked it! The Noreaster that snuck it maybe the house even more ocean fronty!
> 
> View attachment 282177
> View attachment 282178
> View attachment 282179
> View attachment 282180
> View attachment 282181


Nice!,


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Sounds like typical tort behaviour to me!
> 
> Doesn’t help with your soreness though! I hope that fades quickly


The pain faded quickly. I have to many other worse pains to notice that one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Moringa is both very good for you and for Opo.


Yes my wife makes tea for me. I like it she also uses it in some of her dishes she cooks. 
Opo is so so with it. Sometimes eats it like candy and sometimes turns his nose up. But eventually eats it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you guys see this on the news yesterday:

https://wset.com/news/nation-world/...mountain-hike-in-utah-after-he-gets-exhausted

I can't imagine having a dog that big. Wowser!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Hope everyone has a good day. Had therapy yesterday so gonna be sore today.
> Yesterday a friend came over and planted a Moringa tree. Of course Opo had to check out what was going on. Tried to eat the plastic bag that the dirt came in. I picked it up so Opo couldn't bite it. I was barefoot and my big toe was hanging over the foot rest. Opo has many times come over and smelled my foot. So I didn't move it away. So he decided this time to bite my toe.
> He didn't break the skin but it made me jump.
> Then he kept getting in the way of the shovel.


Sorry but I'm laughing my head off.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Back to reality! Just had a beatiful week in Rodanthe, NC on Hatteras Island. I got an awesome moonrise with rods and a rough surf with a rod. Lots of fishing very little catching! Arabella our 10 month old Chow Chow really enjoyed the cooler temps at the beach- she is showing off her stretching ability please not the orientation of both ends! Wife wanted beach front so I booked it! The Noreaster that snuck it maybe the house even more ocean fronty!
> 
> View attachment 282177
> View attachment 282178
> View attachment 282179
> View attachment 282180
> View attachment 282181


Nice and your chow is beautiful. I love their personality. What's really nice is their hair doesn't bother me. They are such a clean and intelligent dog.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Have a great Tuesday.


Your card is in the mail, as of today! Let's see how long it takes this time...  

Just checking in briefly. Hope all my roommates are well!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Your card is in the mail, as of today! Let's see how long it takes this time...
> 
> Just checking in briefly. Hope all my roommates are well!


I'm working on them. That means I'm well. I've actually inspired Joseph to be happy to be involved painting some Christmas paintings.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Evening all

Spent the day out #kayaking from Annapolis north to where the Chesapeake Bay Bridge crosses the Bay.

Perfect weather.

This was our lunch spot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening all
> 
> Spent the day out #kayaking from Annapolis north to where the Chesapeake Bay Bridge crosses the Bay.
> 
> Perfect weather.
> 
> This was our lunch spot.
> 
> View attachment 282182
> 
> 
> View attachment 282183




Some tracking of our route.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Did you guys see this on the news yesterday:
> 
> https://wset.com/news/nation-world/...mountain-hike-in-utah-after-he-gets-exhausted
> 
> I can't imagine having a dog that big. Wowser!!!!!


I didn't see that one which is unusual. I usually see the same news stories as you. Maybe I'll see it tomorrow.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Did you guys see this on the news yesterday:
> 
> https://wset.com/news/nation-world/...mountain-hike-in-utah-after-he-gets-exhausted
> 
> I can't imagine having a dog that big. Wowser!!!!!


Years ago we had a neighbor that had an English Mastiff that was 200 pouinds easy- she would drive behind him in the alleys as he did his daily walks. Gentle and sweet as could be!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Did you guys see this on the news yesterday:
> 
> https://wset.com/news/nation-world/...mountain-hike-in-utah-after-he-gets-exhausted
> 
> I can't imagine having a dog that big. Wowser!!!!!


My great Dane/ great Pyrenees mix "Cricket" is right at that weight, but she is more muscle and alot more active. Now her mother, the great Pyrenees is about 150lbs and probably would have needed to be rescued. She is getting old and is a little overweight.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For @Ray--Opo - https://shop.sleepgram.com/new/webv64/?affId=AF2F3A05&c1=FbtwitterB9


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I'm working on them. That means I'm well. I've actually inspired Joseph to be happy to be involved painting some Christmas paintings.


That’s wonderful!

Forgot to mention, @CarolM , please ignore the fact that the card you’ll receive claims it’s from Mr Mason. It’s really from me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello.
When are we to mail out these cards?
I mean who is the furthest away from whom?
I got my cards today.
I'm waiting until at least the first week in December to mail anything.
Also, the list seems a little short.
Gotta make sure we get enough cards. So there must eventually be a shut off date when no one else can get in on the exchange.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Back to reality! Just had a beatiful week in Rodanthe, NC on Hatteras Island. I got an awesome moonrise with rods and a rough surf with a rod. Lots of fishing very little catching! Arabella our 10 month old Chow Chow really enjoyed the cooler temps at the beach- she is showing off her stretching ability please not the orientation of both ends! Wife wanted beach front so I booked it! The Noreaster that snuck it maybe the house even more ocean fronty!
> 
> View attachment 282177
> View attachment 282178
> View attachment 282179
> View attachment 282180
> View attachment 282181


Oh how lovely.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Your card is in the mail, as of today! Let's see how long it takes this time...
> 
> Just checking in briefly. Hope all my roommates are well!


Yayyy, Will look out for it.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Years ago we had a neighbor that had an English Mastiff that was 200 pouinds easy- she would drive behind him in the alleys as he did his daily walks. Gentle and sweet as could be!


Yeah, Mastiffs are the sweetest and most gentle of dogs.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> When are we to mail out these cards?
> I mean who is the furthest away from whom?
> I got my cards today.
> I'm waiting until at least the first week in December to mail anything.
> Also, the list seems a little short.
> Gotta make sure we get enough cards. So there must eventually be a shut off date when no one else can get in on the exchange.


Hi Ed

Post to Carol as soon as you want. Things take ages to go to Cape Town. I think they have one postman for the entire city.

For everyone else your postal service last posting dates apply and you’re probably safe to leave it until the start of December. Apart from me (UK) and Lena (Canada) everyone else is in the USA. And Lena and I are in areas with good postal communication, so there shouldn’t be any delay.

When we did TORTOISE it was more problematic as parcels got held up by border controls. Cards go with the letter post.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> That’s wonderful!
> 
> Forgot to mention, @CarolM , please ignore the fact that the card you’ll receive claims it’s from Mr Mason. It’s really from me


Well Noted Mrs Mason.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello.
> When are we to mail out these cards?
> I mean who is the furthest away from whom?
> I got my cards today.
> I'm waiting until at least the first week in December to mail anything.
> Also, the list seems a little short.
> Gotta make sure we get enough cards. So there must eventually be a shut off date when no one else can get in on the exchange.


Hi Ed,
It seems that my address will be the one that causes the most problems with arriving on time. So I would suggest posting mine as soon as possible.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> Post to Carol as soon as you want. Things take ages to go to Cape Town. I think they have one postman for the entire city.
> 
> For everyone else your postal service last posting dates apply and you’re probably safe to leave it until the start of December. Apart from me (UK) and Lena (Canada) everyone else is in the USA. And Lena and I are in areas with good postal communication, so there shouldn’t be any delay.
> 
> When we did TORTOISE it was more problematic as parcels got held up by border controls. Cards go with the letter post.


LOL, I am still trying to find that one postman. But he is an elusive bugger!!!


----------



## CarolM

Good Hump Day Everyone. 
Nothing to report from my side other than we are half way through the week. And I am off from work on Friday and going away to Noordhoek for Friday, Saturday and coming back on Sunday. Post cards to follow.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> If your daughter is in Budapest for much longer, there are two really good restaurants on the street behind the US Embassy, on “Hold Ulitsa”. I circled in red. The Hungarian restaurant has some really great meals.
> 
> View attachment 282176


Hi Mark

Just to say thank you again. Daughter and friend ate at the top ringed one last night and said it was excellent traditional food and really good value. It was only 2 minutes from the rooftop bar they went to watch sunset.





Where else you talk Tortoise and end up with an excellent restaurant recommendation in a country neither of you lives in?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Just to say thank you again. Daughter and friend ate at the top ringed one last night and said it was excellent traditional food and really good value. It was only 2 minutes from the rooftop bar they went to watch sunset.
> View attachment 282199
> 
> View attachment 282200
> 
> 
> Where else you talk Tortoise and end up with an excellent restaurant recommendation in a country neither of you lives in?



Perfect! Glad that worked out well for daughter & friends. Great views! Those buildings with th glazed tile roofings are wonderful.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. Wishing you a wonderful day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sorry but I'm laughing my head off.


Yeah he set me up. He has never bit my toe. Usually just smells it and then tries to get under my foot rest. So I have to take my foot off so the foot rest on my wheelchair can fold up so he can go underneath


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> For @Ray--Opo - https://shop.sleepgram.com/new/webv64/?affId=AF2F3A05&c1=FbtwitterB9


Thanks Mark, I will give it a try.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We caught a few turtles basking in our late October sunshine yesterday, and a nice Blue Heron.


----------



## Yvonne G

Howdy all. Tomorrow I'll be shopping for just that right set of Christmas cards, and I'll try to get them in the mail in November sometime. Linda (Joe's mum): I'd like to see Adam's name and address on our list, please?


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Just to say thank you again. Daughter and friend ate at the top ringed one last night and said it was excellent traditional food and really good value. It was only 2 minutes from the rooftop bar they went to watch sunset.
> View attachment 282199
> 
> View attachment 282200
> 
> 
> Where else you talk Tortoise and end up with an excellent restaurant recommendation in a country neither of you lives in?


Is she still there? The one we liked was Mazel Tov in the Jewish quarter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Is she still there? The one we liked was Mazel Tov in the Jewish quarter.



I walked around that old part of Budapest too. But, is Mazel Tov authentic Hungarian grub? I remember walking about the old cemetery there. Interesting.

An additional non- Hungarian but trendy good value is the Hummus Bar. I think there are two locations

https://www.google.com/search?q=jewish+quarter+budapest+restaurants&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_ludocids:14914365050545025030,ru_gwp:0%2C7


Ogh, it’s FINALLY R A I N I N G here!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> Post to Carol as soon as you want. Things take ages to go to Cape Town. I think they have one postman for the entire city.
> 
> For everyone else your postal service last posting dates apply and you’re probably safe to leave it until the start of December. Apart from me (UK) and Lena (Canada) everyone else is in the USA. And Lena and I are in areas with good postal communication, so there shouldn’t be any delay.
> 
> When we did TORTOISE it was more problematic as parcels got held up by border controls. Cards go with the letter post.


I remember that Adam's mail is literally delivered by donkey and cart.
Surely it can't be worse?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Real r a i n today, yipee.

Whoa! DC received 0.52 inches of rain in the last hour. In other words, we got more rain in the past hour than in about the past 8 weeks.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> I walked around that old part of Budapest too. But, is Mazel Tov authentic Hungarian grub? I remember walking about the old cemetery there. Interesting.
> 
> An additional non- Hungarian but trendy good value is the Hummus Bar. I think there are two locations
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jewish+quarter+budapest+restaurants&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_ludocids:14914365050545025030,ru_gwp:0%2C7
> 
> 
> Ogh, it’s FINALLY R A I N I N G here!


Oh, no, it's Jewish/Middle Eastern. There's only so much goulash one can eat...  Off I go to the naughty step. Again.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah he set me up. He has never bit my toe. Usually just smells it and then tries to get under my foot rest. So I have to take my foot off so the foot rest on my wheelchair can fold up so he can go underneath


Yep, that's one way to sneak. Saphire smells everything before he eats it so I figured he wouldn't...I must of smelt yummy that fateful day.


----------



## JoesMum

@Yvonne G the thread about the app going has been closed which is fair enough.

Would you be kind enough to ask Josh if a way of giving junior members a way round the ads can be found without them having to pay money monthly that they don’t have?

i was thinking of the like of Technocheese. She is so good and joined us aged 12. She’s only 15 now I think. Youngsters like that need to be encouraged until they’re old enough to earn an income of their own.

This generation doesn’t operate without apps, so we should be doing everything we can to encourage them to join and stay. They’re the future of tortoise keeping and of this forum!


Yvonne G said:


> Howdy all. Tomorrow I'll be shopping for just that right set of Christmas cards, and I'll try to get them in the mail in November sometime. Linda (Joe's mum): I'd like to see Adam's name and address on our list, please?


I will PM it to you. He doesn’t know everyone on the list


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Is she still there? The one we liked was Mazel Tov in the Jewish quarter.


She flew home this evening. Unfortunately her bag hasn’t! A week after our bag goes missing, so does hers. It looks like the problem is Gatwick airport


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> I remember that Adam's mail is literally delivered by donkey and cart.
> Surely it can't be worse?


By about 6 weeks judging by last Christmas. Carol’s post is easily the worst


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I walked around that old part of Budapest too. But, is Mazel Tov authentic Hungarian grub? I remember walking about the old cemetery there. Interesting.
> 
> An additional non- Hungarian but trendy good value is the Hummus Bar. I think there are two locations
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jewish+quarter+budapest+restaurants&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari#trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_ludocids:14914365050545025030,ru_gwp:0%2C7
> 
> 
> Ogh, it’s FINALLY R A I N I N G here!


My family loves a recipe I found for humus. It's homemade from dry cooked garbonzo beans, tahini, and herbs etc...it's even better then meat in a taco. It's a rainy day here also. The thunderstorm last night was beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> @Yvonne G the thread about the app going has been closed which is fair enough.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to ask Josh if a way of giving junior members a way round the ads can be found without them having to pay money monthly that they don’t have?
> 
> i was thinking of the like of Technocheese. She is so good and joined us aged 12. She’s only 15 now I think. Youngsters like that need to be encouraged until they’re old enough to earn an income of their own.
> 
> This generation doesn’t operate without apps, so we should be doing everything we can to encourage them to join and stay. They’re the future of tortoise keeping and of this forum!
> I will PM it to you. He doesn’t know everyone on the list


I'm sorry to butt in this conversation but Technocheese is someone I haven't seen lately. I miss her input.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> That’s wonderful!
> 
> Forgot to mention, @CarolM , please ignore the fact that the card you’ll receive claims it’s from Mr Mason. It’s really from me


Ok I'll remember that...when I get hollyday cards from strange names and places I'll chalk it up to the CDR.


----------



## Bambam1989

I bought some greeting cards for the card exchange! I'll try to get them in the mail as I finish up the customization on them. From what I've been reading, I should get Carol's out first. Perhaps even tomorrow..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Closer, getting closer to being finished with our Sully’s new indoor night box. Finalized the roof (lid) today and squared it all off. Purchased a few more tubes of silicon caulk to seal all the gaps. Amazing how wood warps so much. Ordered a brandy new 120 watt RHP that should arrive soon. The RHP is for the roof and I’ll use the current Kane heat mat for the floor.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Closer, getting closer to being finished with our Sully’s new indoor night box. Finalized the roof (lid) today and squared it all off. Purchased a few more tubes of silicon caulk to seal all the gaps. Amazing how wood warps so much. Ordered a brandy new 120 watt RHP that should arrive soon. The RHP is for the roof and I’ll use the current Kane heat mat for the floor.
> 
> View attachment 282268


Looks very good!!! So when you say indoor, does hhe have her own room at your house???


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning & happy Friday! Hubby, son, and I are headed into Arkansas today for some camping on the banks of the Red River.. taking sandwiches and ATV’s..... bound to be a good time I’ll try and get a few scenery pics for y’all..

also, put together a little collage of my new puppy and parents.. she’s just a newborn yet so the pictures aren’t much but I’m in love already..
her name is Cinder for sure.. Son already picked out and engraved the ID tag I am told that she is the runt in the litter but I don’t care. I feel like she picked me instead of the other way round.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Looks very good!!! So when you say indoor, does hhe have her own room at your house???



Yes, as soon as I receive and install the RHP, I’ll move it into place and Sully will come in for the Winter. Calling for FROST alerts just west of here now, so winter is sadly around the corner.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Cool sunny start to the day. We’re going to make another attempt at fossil hunting following our recent nor’easter that brought a good amount of rain coupled with strong winds. These conditions are more favorable in uncovering the sharks teeth.

On the weekend off on a weekend of kayaking & camping. Will explore the Pokomoke River, an area thst has wonderful Cypress trees with cool roots.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> Yes I tought about that too...I'll try to get some info on that thank you!!


http://largofeed.com/
Here is a feed and seed store that has mazuri 5m21 near St. Petersburg.
I called them they have the mazuri 5m21 in stock. It's about 36.00 for a 25lb bag. Make sure you get the 5m21 and not the LS.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Friday! Hubby, son, and I are headed into Arkansas today for some camping on the banks of the Red River.. taking sandwiches and ATV’s..... bound to be a good time I’ll try and get a few scenery pics for y’all..
> 
> also, put together a little collage of my new puppy and parents.. she’s just a newborn yet so the pictures aren’t much but I’m in love already..
> her name is Cinder for sure.. Son already picked out and engraved the ID tag I am told that she is the runt in the litter but I don’t care. I feel like she picked me instead of the other way round.
> 
> View attachment 282284


I'm a true, blue, dyed-in-the-wool doberman person, however, I just LOVE the looks of the bullys. They never fail to make me go, "AW-w-w-w-w!!!" And there's just nothing cuter than a little bully baby!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm sorry to butt in this conversation but Technocheese is someone I haven't seen lately. I miss her input.


I was wondering about @Bee62 also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> We are going to Jacksonville and then st Petersburg. We go camping 5 days at fort de soto. We won't be getting a hotel. The places you mentionned seems nice I will take a look if it's on our path, we do have to cross florida from east to west. Is there any way to get that 25 lbs bag myself? We have our kayaks but we won't bring them...


Sent this on another post but will do it here. This is a feed and seed store near St. Petersburg. They have the 25lb bags of the 5m21 for 36 dollars. Dont get the LS.
http://largofeed.com/


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was wondering about @Bee62 also.


Yes and Lyn W too. I haven't seen bee 62 on utube lately either. The last I read she was busy getting her animals safely housed.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, as soon as I receive and install the RHP, I’ll move it into place and Sully will come in for the Winter. Calling for FROST alerts just west of here now, so winter is sadly around the corner.


It was 32°f here in my backyard but 39°f in my frontyard. So we're finally getting spotty areas of frost.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Friday! Hubby, son, and I are headed into Arkansas today for some camping on the banks of the Red River.. taking sandwiches and ATV’s..... bound to be a good time I’ll try and get a few scenery pics for y’all..
> 
> also, put together a little collage of my new puppy and parents.. she’s just a newborn yet so the pictures aren’t much but I’m in love already..
> her name is Cinder for sure.. Son already picked out and engraved the ID tag I am told that she is the runt in the litter but I don’t care. I feel like she picked me instead of the other way round.
> 
> View attachment 282284


Awww. Cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> I bought some greeting cards for the card exchange! I'll try to get them in the mail as I finish up the customization on them. From what I've been reading, I should get Carol's out first. Perhaps even tomorrow..


I managed to do that today and the postlady at the post office said it will arrive in Africa in 7 to 10 days. We'll see. I even tried to put Angel wings on it...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Howdy all. Tomorrow I'll be shopping for just that right set of Christmas cards, and I'll try to get them in the mail in November sometime. Linda (Joe's mum): I'd like to see Adam's name and address on our list, please?


Yes I would love to send him a card. I would love a way to just say thankyou! for giving me a way to help my tortoise through real info.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Looks very good!!! So when you say indoor, does hhe have her own room at your house???


It looks like he'll be extremely happy in her man cave...


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I think I just overdosed on hummus. Ugh.


Where are you? Hummus is a new episode on the CDR...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a true, blue, dyed-in-the-wool doberman person, however, I just LOVE the looks of the bullys. They never fail to make me go, "AW-w-w-w-w!!!" And there's just nothing cuter than a little bully baby!





Yvonne G said:


> I'm a true, blue, dyed-in-the-wool doberman person, however, I just LOVE the looks of the bullys. They never fail to make me go, "AW-w-w-w-w!!!" And there's just nothing cuter than a little bully baby!


my grandmother had several and proclaimed her love for the breed my whole life.. only now after she’s gone have I researched and realized... it seems like a really good fit for my life style now... for me


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> YIP, that has been happening to me for a while whenever I go on it on the computer.



Is javascript enabled? Javascript being disabled can cause that to happen.


----------



## EllieMay

So far


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> So far


Those are some radical machines! Looks like fun.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Hello all! I haven't been online much lately, but I wanted to drop in and let you know I'm okay... We're okay... Household is okay right now. Mostly just waiting out Mother Nature at this point. Tropical storm force winds should be arriving here after midnight. This one should move through quickly, though, and it isn't severe enough to warrant evacuation. Thank goodness.
Take care, all.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello all! I haven't been online much lately, but I wanted to drop in and let you know I'm okay... We're okay... Household is okay right now. Mostly just waiting out Mother Nature at this point. Tropical storm force winds should be arriving here after midnight. This one should move through quickly, though, and it isn't severe enough to warrant evacuation. Thank goodness.
> Take care, all.


Great to hear from you and everyone is good. Stay dry and hope you weather the storm.


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> Is javascript enabled? Javascript being disabled can cause that to happen.


Nothing to do with JavaScript. It’s being dumped by developers as it is used to carry viruses. It’s not ever installed on mobile devices. Very little needs it these days.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I managed to do that today and the postlady at the post office said it will arrive in Africa in 7 to 10 days. We'll see. I even tried to put Angel wings on it...hehehe


It will arrive there in 7 to days and then take 3 months to get from the airport to Carol!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good weekend . Well after 2 days of nursing my therapy pains. I will finally fix the power washer today. Wife will be happy because she wants to power wash the driveway. I suggested let's just pay someone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello all! I haven't been online much lately, but I wanted to drop in and let you know I'm okay... We're okay... Household is okay right now. Mostly just waiting out Mother Nature at this point. Tropical storm force winds should be arriving here after midnight. This one should move through quickly, though, and it isn't severe enough to warrant evacuation. Thank goodness.
> Take care, all.



Batten down the hatches, but at least this storm is moving through quickly!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great morning searching for shark’s teeth. Bright blue sky, sunny, warm. But to fossils! 

Switching gears, what do think, killing one species of owl to save another..

https://apnews.com/69730cac7ade4f73...Twitter&utm_medium=AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Batten down the hatches, but at least this storm is moving through quickly!


Not moving as quickly as some of us would like... Although that isn't exactly a complaint here, as some of us would rather deal with bad weather during daylight hours. The storm has slowed down again, but it's too disorganized to strengthen. Tropical storm warning continues... I live a bit east of Tallahassee, and the winds haven't kicked up yet. Well, not here yet.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good weekend . Well after 2 days of nursing my therapy pains. I will finally fix the power washer today. Wife will be happy because she wants to power wash the driveway. I suggested let's just pay someone.


I pay my grandchildren but then I have to be there to help them learn how. It's a win win though if I have the energy to deal with it.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Great morning searching for shark’s teeth. Bright blue sky, sunny, warm. But to fossils!
> 
> Switching gears, what do think, killing one species of owl to save another..
> 
> https://apnews.com/69730cac7ade4f73...Twitter&utm_medium=AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow


Mankind already has a bad track record even with the "successful things" they've done. Some native animals no longer have the same DNA because of bringing in animals of the same species to breed. It's just sad that many dedicated people are trying to deal with problems that were caused so many years ago.


----------



## jaizei

JoesMum said:


> Nothing to do with JavaScript. It’s being dumped by developers as it is used to carry viruses. It’s not ever installed on mobile devices. Very little needs it these days.



All mainstream mobile browsers support javascript, as it is still used on the majority of sites. https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/cp-javascript/all/all

Is this the 'like confirmation' you are referring to?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello all! I haven't been online much lately, but I wanted to drop in and let you know I'm okay... We're okay... Household is okay right now. Mostly just waiting out Mother Nature at this point. Tropical storm force winds should be arriving here after midnight. This one should move through quickly, though, and it isn't severe enough to warrant evacuation. Thank goodness.
> Take care, all.


I'll be thinking of you and other members in Florida. It's a bad enough storm that I'm seeing it on the news in Ohio. So I was thinking of all of you anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It will arrive there in 7 to days and then take 3 months to get from the airport to Carol!


That's what I told the post lady...we'll see.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello you wonderful bunch of people how's y'all day?


----------



## EllieMay

It’s been an adventure


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It’s been an adventure


Wow was that quicksand?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, sitting here waiting for Opo to go thru his morning ritual. Still hasn't gotten out of his box. How we let these creatures to control our lives


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold wet n windy here in Maryland. Sure, we have a drought all Summer long, i go off camping/kayaking early Saturdsy and this nasty rain storm runs up the Atlantic Coast and dumps rain n wind on us starting early this morning. Luckily, i did get out yesterday afternoon & evening. Got to explore the wonderful Pokomoke River with all of it’s Bald Cypress trees. A few pix to come.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> It’s been an adventure
> 
> View attachment 282363
> View attachment 282364
> View attachment 282365
> View attachment 282366
> View attachment 282367


Muddy much?


----------



## Cathie G

It's a beautiful sunny Indian Summer day here. Saphire is outside soaking up some rays without the intense heat we had this past summer. That makes my day and his when I can get him out. He always looks at me when I go into his room pleading and begging with his beautiful little eyes to go outside. He even stands up as tall as he can to help me pick him up... I hate it when I can't.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow was that quicksand?



Thst DOES look like quick sand! Or the mud pits. Yikes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold wet n windy here in Maryland. Sure, we have a drought all Summer long, i go off camping/kayaking early Saturdsy and this nasty rain storm runs up the Atlantic Coast and dumps rain n wind on us starting early this morning. Luckily, i did get out yesterday afternoon & evening. Got to explore the wonderful Pokomoke River with all of it’s Bald Cypress trees. A few pix to come.



Some pix of Autumn on Md’s Eastern Shore on the Pokomoke River








Enjoy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> It's a beautiful sunny Indian Summer day here. Saphire is outside soaking up some rays without the intense heat we had this past summer. That makes my day and his when I can get him out. He always looks at me when I go into his room pleading and begging with his beautiful little eyes to go outside. He even stands up as tall as he can to help me pick him up... I hate it when I can't.


I had planned to mow two tortoise yards that had been growing all summer with no mower attention from me. The grass is a little over a foot tall in both yards. Not a big deal, because I have a toy riding mower, but I have to go over it once with the mower set on high, then over it again maybe two more times at lower settings. So I go outside and WHAT??? Foggy????? My weatherman never told me it was going to be foggy today. No way I'm going to try to mow wet almost 2' tall grass!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I had planned to mow two tortoise yards that had been growing all summer with no mower attention from me. The grass is a little over a foot tall in both yards. Not a big deal, because I have a toy riding mower, but I have to go over it once with the mower set on high, then over it again maybe two more times at lower settings. So I go outside and WHAT??? Foggy????? My weatherman never told me it was going to be foggy today. No way I'm going to try to mow wet almost 2' tall grass!


I don't blame you there. I can't believe you do what you do...I can't mow but I doubt if I will even allow another mowing at our house. We've had several frosty mornings. So the grasses and such are probably going dormant anyway..


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> I was wondering about @Bee62 also.


Hi Ray and all my friends in the CDR. Here I am. I was busy with my pets, busy with the cats on vacation and busy with myself .....
But all is good. Torts are still growing and eating like little elephants. Dogs and cats are fine. The 4 young British Shorthair cats are really adorable !
Sheep are eating gras and pee and poo..... That`s what sheep do.
I actually have some new problems with my left leg but it is getting better these days.
Tomorrow I send a parcel to Adam like I did last year too. The last one, last year was 1 month on it`s way until Adam received it. SNAIL POST !!!!!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> So far
> 
> View attachment 282323
> View attachment 282324
> View attachment 282325
> View attachment 282326
> View attachment 282327


I`ve seen "my" beautiful Heather !!!!!!!!!! What a lovely picture of you and your hubby !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sully’s new and improved RHP arrived yesterday afternoon. I should now be able to finish up the new nightbox and get Sully moved inside for Winter.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ray and all my friends in the CDR. Here I am. I was busy with my pets, busy with the cats on vacation and busy with myself .....
> But all is good. Torts are still growing and eating like little elephants. Dogs and cats are fine. The 4 young British Shorthair cats are really adorable !
> Sheep are eating gras and pee and poo..... That`s what sheep do.
> I actually have some new problems with my left leg but it is getting better these days.
> Tomorrow I send a parcel to Adam like I did last year too. The last one, last year was 1 month on it`s way until Adam received it. SNAIL POST !!!!!


Hello. I haven't seen you on the list yet.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Hello. I haven't seen you on the list yet.


Hello Cathie. Which list ? This year I do not participate in the card exchange or in TORTOISE.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow was that quicksand?


It was very deceiving! Looked like dry cracked desert but the bottom fell out.. it was swampy to the side so I should have known better.. it took over 3 hours to get me out! That was crazy!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Some pix of Autumn on Md’s Eastern Shore on the Pokomoke River
> 
> View attachment 282394
> View attachment 282395
> View attachment 282396
> View attachment 282397
> View attachment 282398
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Gorgeous... serenity again


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I`ve seen "my" beautiful Heather !!!!!!!!!! What a lovely picture of you and your hubby !


Thank you Sabine! I’m sorry to read of more physical troubles... I wish they would all disappear like the grass on your farm! 
You know I’d Love to see pictures of those sheep and kitty’s and dinosaurs and all the rest


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's a beautiful sunny Indian Summer day here. Saphire is outside soaking up some rays without the intense heat we had this past summer. That makes my day and his when I can get him out. He always looks at me when I go into his room pleading and begging with his beautiful little eyes to go outside. He even stands up as tall as he can to help me pick him up... I hate it when I can't.


Right now I can't pick up Opo. It's been about 2 or 3 weeks now. He is to big to use one hand. With the sore on the other I can't put my prosthetic arm on. Good thing my wife comes to the rescue.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ray and all my friends in the CDR. Here I am. I was busy with my pets, busy with the cats on vacation and busy with myself .....
> But all is good. Torts are still growing and eating like little elephants. Dogs and cats are fine. The 4 young British Shorthair cats are really adorable !
> Sheep are eating gras and pee and poo..... That`s what sheep do.
> I actually have some new problems with my left leg but it is getting better these days.
> Tomorrow I send a parcel to Adam like I did last year too. The last one, last year was 1 month on it`s way until Adam received it. SNAIL POST !!!!!


Great to hear from you and all your animals are doing well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully’s new and improved RHP arrived yesterday afternoon. I should now be able to finish up the new nightbox and get Sully moved inside for Winter.
> 
> View attachment 282402


Have you ever tried that brand before?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Cathie. Which list ? This year I do not participate in the card exchange or in TORTOISE.


It was the card exchange list. I hope you'll be feeling better soon though.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Great morning searching for shark’s teeth. Bright blue sky, sunny, warm. But to fossils!
> 
> Switching gears, what do think, killing one species of owl to save another..
> 
> https://apnews.com/69730cac7ade4f73...Twitter&utm_medium=AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow


Difficult one. The successful species is invasive due to climate change by the looks of things. What really needs to be dine is to redress the damage done to the environment so the balance is redressed, but by the time that happens one species would be extinct. Every time a species goes extinct, the blance of nature is affected a little more. It’s a catch 22 situation.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all from a very soggy corner of the UK. (Not that there’s much unity in our kingdom given what’s going on politically at the moment  )

The weekend involved sport. Needless to say we couldn’t watch all of it!

4 Rugby world cup quarter finals to keep up with... England beat Australia (Yay!) and will play New Zealand in the semi final who beat Ireland (  ). Wales beat France (Yay!) and will play South Africa in the Semi Final (Yay for Carol) who beat Japan. Carol and I will be on opposing sides next weekend
JoesDad and I went to see his football team, Luton Town FC, beat Bristol City on Saturday
And Andy Murray won his first tournament since 2017 and hip surgery this year 

We also visited the in-laws yesterday which was a bit stressful, but we survived.

I am going to leave this graphic with you which I think is rather horrifying. Halloween costumes alone in the UK equate to 83 million single use plastic coca cola bottles being discarded. Think about that and then add on all the other plastic things that get bought and discarded the same month: fake web, fake pumpkins, decorations, etc. Then multiply it up by all the other countries on this poor polluted planet. Is the way Halloween is currently celebrated really worth killing the planet for?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> By about 6 weeks judging by last Christmas. Carol’s post is easily the worst


Yeah, The donkeys get lost over here. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Greetings, friends! Hopefully today I'll be able to get my mowing accomplished!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Friday! Hubby, son, and I are headed into Arkansas today for some camping on the banks of the Red River.. taking sandwiches and ATV’s..... bound to be a good time I’ll try and get a few scenery pics for y’all..
> 
> also, put together a little collage of my new puppy and parents.. she’s just a newborn yet so the pictures aren’t much but I’m in love already..
> her name is Cinder for sure.. Son already picked out and engraved the ID tag I am told that she is the runt in the litter but I don’t care. I feel like she picked me instead of the other way round.
> 
> View attachment 282284


aahhh She is lovely.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Is javascript enabled? Javascript being disabled can cause that to happen.


My Javascript should be working as I need Java for a few other programs.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So far
> 
> View attachment 282323
> View attachment 282324
> View attachment 282325
> View attachment 282326
> View attachment 282327


ooohhh Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello all! I haven't been online much lately, but I wanted to drop in and let you know I'm okay... We're okay... Household is okay right now. Mostly just waiting out Mother Nature at this point. Tropical storm force winds should be arriving here after midnight. This one should move through quickly, though, and it isn't severe enough to warrant evacuation. Thank goodness.
> Take care, all.


Hi Ya Anne. Glad to see that you are okay. All good on my side as well, especially for the torts. They are enjoying summer time.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It will arrive there in 7 to days and then take 3 months to get from the airport to Carol!


 You have got it in one.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good weekend . Well after 2 days of nursing my therapy pains. I will finally fix the power washer today. Wife will be happy because she wants to power wash the driveway. I suggested let's just pay someone.


That is what my husband would do too. Pay someone else to do it as well.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> All mainstream mobile browsers support javascript, as it is still used on the majority of sites. https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/cp-javascript/all/all
> 
> Is this the 'like confirmation' you are referring to?


Yes that is it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s been an adventure
> 
> View attachment 282363
> View attachment 282364
> View attachment 282365
> View attachment 282366
> View attachment 282367


Definitely looks like it has been an adventure.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all from a very soggy corner of the UK. (Not that there’s much unity in our kingdom given what’s going on politically at the moment  )
> 
> The weekend involved sport. Needless to say we couldn’t watch all of it!
> 
> 4 Rugby world cup quarter finals to keep up with... England beat Australia (Yay!) and will play New Zealand in the semi final who beat Ireland (  ). Wales beat France (Yay!) and will play South Africa in the Semi Final (Yay for Carol) who beat Japan. Carol and I will be on opposing sides next weekend
> JoesDad and I went to see his football team, Luton Town FC, beat Bristol City on Saturday
> And Andy Murray won his first tournament since 2017 and hip surgery this year
> 
> We also visited the in-laws yesterday which was a bit stressful, but we survived.
> 
> I am going to leave this graphic with you which I think is rather horrifying. Halloween costumes alone in the UK equate to 83 million single use plastic coca cola bottles being discarded. Think about that and then add on all the other plastic things that get bought and discarded the same month: fake web, fake pumpkins, decorations, etc. Then multiply it up by all the other countries on this poor polluted planet. Is the way Halloween is currently celebrated really worth killing the planet for?
> 
> View attachment 282469


And may the best team Win!!! Well done to England by the way.


----------



## CarolM

Okay just managed to get caught up. will post about the weekend later, as I need to leave work now. Chat soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Thank goodness I was able to afford that little toy riding mower a few years ago. I never would have been able to mow the desert tortoise yard without it. It may be little and funny-looking, and have only one mower bank, but it works like a trouper!




Yesterday I ran the weedeater all around the edges of the yard to prepare for mowing:



But I can't get the mower into the Texas tortoise yard - no gate, so I have to chop their grass with the weedeater. Their yard is next door to the right:



So glad to have at least one yard finished:




The leopard yard is left to do, but that's for another day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! Thank goodness I was able to afford that little toy riding mower a few years ago. I never would have been able to mow the desert tortoise yard without it. It may be little and funny-looking, and have only one mower bank, but it works like a trouper!
> 
> View attachment 282515
> 
> 
> Yesterday I ran the weedeater all around the edges of the yard to prepare for mowing:
> View attachment 282513
> 
> 
> But I can't get the mower into the Texas tortoise yard - no gate, so I have to chop their grass with the weedeater. Their yard is next door to the right:
> View attachment 282513
> 
> 
> So glad to have at least one yard finished:
> 
> View attachment 282514
> 
> 
> The leopard yard is left to do, but that's for another day!


Nice work. You have a lot of property there.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all from a very soggy corner of the UK. (Not that there’s much unity in our kingdom given what’s going on politically at the moment  )
> 
> The weekend involved sport. Needless to say we couldn’t watch all of it!
> 
> 4 Rugby world cup quarter finals to keep up with... England beat Australia (Yay!) and will play New Zealand in the semi final who beat Ireland (  ). Wales beat France (Yay!) and will play South Africa in the Semi Final (Yay for Carol) who beat Japan. Carol and I will be on opposing sides next weekend
> JoesDad and I went to see his football team, Luton Town FC, beat Bristol City on Saturday
> And Andy Murray won his first tournament since 2017 and hip surgery this year
> 
> We also visited the in-laws yesterday which was a bit stressful, but we survived.
> 
> I am going to leave this graphic with you which I think is rather horrifying. Halloween costumes alone in the UK equate to 83 million single use plastic coca cola bottles being discarded. Think about that and then add on all the other plastic things that get bought and discarded the same month: fake web, fake pumpkins, decorations, etc. Then multiply it up by all the other countries on this poor polluted planet. Is the way Halloween is currently celebrated really worth killing the planet for?
> 
> View attachment 282469


That's too true. One of the things I really enjoyed doing with my kids was a taffy pull at that time of year. My kids were inviting their friends back for next year during the pulling because it gets crazy. You have a sticky kitchen when you're done though if you didn't cook it right.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> It was the card exchange list. I hope you'll be feeling better soon though.


Thank you ! It is not so bad but annoying the problems with my leg.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you ! It is not so bad but annoying the problems with my leg.


I know what you mean. The work goes on but you have to move slower. I'm on tortoise power anymore. Do a little bit then rest a bit...etc etc etc


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi Ya Anne. Glad to see that you are okay. All good on my side as well, especially for the torts. They are enjoying summer time.


I'm trying to get Saphire out as often and for as long as I can during fall. Winter is coming quickly. December, January, and February is usually the worst of our winter. But Ohio is weird. You can go outside without a jacket on Christmas day and need a sled a few hours later.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! Thank goodness I was able to afford that little toy riding mower a few years ago. I never would have been able to mow the desert tortoise yard without it. It may be little and funny-looking, and have only one mower bank, but it works like a trouper!
> 
> View attachment 282515
> 
> 
> Yesterday I ran the weedeater all around the edges of the yard to prepare for mowing:
> View attachment 282513
> 
> 
> But I can't get the mower into the Texas tortoise yard - no gate, so I have to chop their grass with the weedeater. Their yard is next door to the right:
> View attachment 282513
> 
> 
> So glad to have at least one yard finished:
> 
> View attachment 282514
> 
> 
> The leopard yard is left to do, but that's for another day!


Wow, Well done on an awesome job.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying to get Saphire out as often and for as long as I can during fall. Winter is coming quickly. December, January, and February is usually the worst of our winter. But Ohio is weird. You can go outside without a jacket on Christmas day and need a sled a few hours later.


LOL, sounds a bit like here, maybe not so extreme, but you can dress for summer in the morning and then later will need to add on clothes as if it is winter. (well in winter time that is.) In summer time it is just plain hot and a person cannot take off enough clothes to get cool. It sucks being a woman in summer time here. I prefer winter.


----------



## CarolM

Okay, finally able to post some pics for you guys. I forgot to take a picture of the place we were staying in, but I got some nice pics of The catholic church St'Jsoeph's Catholic Church, the beach, an unusual flower (I don't know what it is called) and a lizard and bird (Which I presume is a common one )

Sunset from the balcony of where we stayed:




Kommetijie beach:










The pretty flower:







St'Joseph's Catholic Church. This is where My Mom's ashes are kept. I haven't been here in years and it was nice to see that she was finally put on the wall of remembrance:













The lizard was visiting the wall of remembrance and having a nice snack on the ants on the wall.




The bird on the beach:


----------



## Ray--Opo

Nice pictures. Glad you could visit your mother's resting place.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, one more day and my mother in law returns to the Philippines until Feb. She has been such a great help for my wife and I. Hopefully she will return but all her family is there. She says she is returning but I said to her I wanted her to be happy and don't feel obligated. She doesn't drive so her life style is quite different here.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Yes I would love to send him a card. I would love a way to just say thankyou! for giving me a way to help my tortoise through real info.


Maybe the administrators would agree to be go betweens to preserve their privacy. We add a stamp to the card and send it in a second envelope that has its own. The administrators could then address the envelope and put it into the mail! It is extra work for them though


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I had planned to mow two tortoise yards that had been growing all summer with no mower attention from me. The grass is a little over a foot tall in both yards. Not a big deal, because I have a toy riding mower, but I have to go over it once with the mower set on high, then over it again maybe two more times at lower settings. So I go outside and WHAT??? Foggy????? My weatherman never told me it was going to be foggy today. No way I'm going to try to mow wet almost 2' tall grass!


Toy mower or Tow mower. Growing up my family moved to the country and had a 1 1/2 acre lot. I used a push mower the first then my dad got me a riding mower. He thought it was hilarious that he got me a riding mower that had a cutting deck the same size as the push mower. Not to mention I could walk faster.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Have you ever tried that brand before?



This is the new & improved version now sold by Reptile Basics - easier wiring, just plug in, three screws & done.

https://www.reptilebasics.com/radiant-faq


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, one more day and my mother in law returns to the Philippines until Feb. She has been such a great help for my wife and I. Hopefully she will return but all her family is there. She says she is returning but I said to her I wanted her to be happy and don't feel obligated. She doesn't drive so her life style is quite different here.


Shame. I hope she has a safe trip.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Okay, finally able to post some pics for you guys. I forgot to take a picture of the place we were staying in, but I got some nice pics of The catholic church St'Jsoeph's Catholic Church, the beach, an unusual flower (I don't know what it is called) and a lizard and bird (Which I presume is a common one )
> 
> Sunset from the balcony of where we stayed:
> 
> View attachment 282549
> 
> 
> Kommetijie beach:
> 
> View attachment 282550
> 
> 
> View attachment 282551
> 
> 
> View attachment 282552
> 
> 
> The pretty flower:
> 
> View attachment 282553
> 
> 
> View attachment 282554
> 
> 
> St'Joseph's Catholic Church. This is where My Mom's ashes are kept. I haven't been here in years and it was nice to see that she was finally put on the wall of remembrance:
> 
> View attachment 282555
> 
> 
> View attachment 282556
> 
> 
> View attachment 282557
> 
> 
> View attachment 282558
> 
> 
> The lizard was visiting the wall of remembrance and having a nice snack on the ants on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 282559
> 
> 
> The bird on the beach:
> 
> View attachment 282560




Some great pix there! Nice .


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Maybe the administrators would agree to be go betweens to preserve their privacy. We add a stamp to the card and send it in a second envelope that has its own. The administrators could then address the envelope and put it into the mail! It is extra work for them though[/QU





CarolM said:


> Okay, finally able to post some pics for you guys. I forgot to take a picture of the place we were staying in, but I got some nice pics of The catholic church St'Jsoeph's Catholic Church, the beach, an unusual flower (I don't know what it is called) and a lizard and bird (Which I presume is a common one )
> 
> Sunset from the balcony of where we stayed:
> 
> View attachment 282549
> 
> 
> Kommetijie beach:
> 
> View attachment 282550
> 
> 
> View attachment 282551
> 
> 
> View attachment 282552
> 
> 
> The pretty flower:
> 
> View attachment 282553
> 
> 
> View attachment 282554
> 
> 
> St'Joseph's Catholic Church. This is where My Mom's ashes are kept. I haven't been here in years and it was nice to see that she was finally put on the wall of remembrance:
> 
> View attachment 282555
> 
> 
> View attachment 282556
> 
> 
> View attachment 282557
> 
> 
> View attachment 282558
> 
> 
> The lizard was visiting the wall of remembrance and having a nice snack on the ants on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 282559
> 
> 
> The bird on the beach:
> 
> View attachment 282560


Lovely postcards. Thank you Carol


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Maybe the administrators would agree to be go betweens to preserve their privacy. We add a stamp to the card and send it in a second envelope that has its own. The administrators could then address the envelope and put it into the mail! It is extra work for them though


If anyone wants to send a card to Adam (Tidgy's Dad) and you don't know his address, you can send them to me:
Yvonne Gomez
P.O. Box 2563
Clovis, CA 93613
I'll save them up and put them all into a manila envelope and send them along to him. But I think I need to receive them by November 15th. That will be my deadline.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Maybe the administrators would agree to be go betweens to preserve their privacy. We add a stamp to the card and send it in a second envelope that has its own. The administrators could then address the envelope and put it into the mail! It is extra work for them though


I would do that and add extra for my card to help cover the expense if an administrator has the time to handle it. I wouldn't want to burden them with extra work though unless they like the idea.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> If anyone wants to send a card to Adam (Tidgy's Dad) and you don't know his address, you can send them to me:
> Yvonne Gomez
> P.O. Box 2563
> Clovis, CA 93613
> I'll save them up and put them all into a manila envelope and send them along to him. But I think I need to receive them by November 15th. That will be my deadline.


Yep. With bells on.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay, finally able to post some pics for you guys. I forgot to take a picture of the place we were staying in, but I got some nice pics of The catholic church St'Jsoeph's Catholic Church, the beach, an unusual flower (I don't know what it is called) and a lizard and bird (Which I presume is a common one )
> 
> Sunset from the balcony of where we stayed:
> 
> View attachment 282549
> 
> 
> Kommetijie beach:
> 
> View attachment 282550
> 
> 
> View attachment 282551
> 
> 
> View attachment 282552
> 
> 
> The pretty flower:
> 
> View attachment 282553
> 
> 
> View attachment 282554
> 
> 
> St'Joseph's Catholic Church. This is where My Mom's ashes are kept. I haven't been here in years and it was nice to see that she was finally put on the wall of remembrance:
> 
> View attachment 282555
> 
> 
> View attachment 282556
> 
> 
> View attachment 282557
> 
> 
> View attachment 282558
> 
> 
> The lizard was visiting the wall of remembrance and having a nice snack on the ants on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 282559
> 
> 
> The bird on the beach:
> 
> View attachment 282560


What a beautiful way to go back and visit. The last Christmas present my mom bought me was a necklace. It was a dove charm. Later in the year at her funeral a bird sat on a limb above her and would not shut up. I couldn't even hear the preacher because of that bird. The truth is that little bird gave me more anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay,  finally able to post some pics for you guys. I forgot to take a picture of the place we were staying in, but I got some nice pics of The catholic church St'Jsoeph's Catholic Church, the beach, an unusual flower (I don't know what it is called) and a lizard and bird (Which I presume is a common one )
> 
> Sunset from the balcony of where we stayed:
> 
> View attachment 282549
> 
> 
> Kommetijie beach:
> 
> View attachment 282550
> 
> 
> View attachment 282551
> 
> 
> View attachment 282552
> 
> 
> The pretty flower:
> 
> View attachment 282553
> 
> 
> View attachment 282554
> 
> 
> St'Joseph's Catholic Church. This is where My Mom's ashes are kept. I haven't been here in years and it was nice to see that she was finally put on the wall of remembrance:
> 
> View attachment 282555
> 
> 
> View attachment 282556
> 
> 
> View attachment 282557
> 
> 
> View attachment 282558
> 
> 
> The lizard was visiting the wall of remembrance and having a nice snack on the ants on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 282559
> 
> 
> The bird on the beach:
> 
> View attachment 282560


Gorgeous pictures Carol. 
Your mum was quite young when you lost her and you must have been a youngster yourself. 
I'm sure she would be very proud of everything you've achieved though.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, one more day and my mother in law returns to the Philippines until Feb. She has been such a great help for my wife and I. Hopefully she will return but all her family is there. She says she is returning but I said to her I wanted her to be happy and don't feel obligated. She doesn't drive so her life style is quite different here.


I'm sure she's had a great time with you and Rose, and will miss you both as much as you'll miss her.
I hope she has a safe journey home.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon evening all - I'm back again with even more catching up to do!
I've had a mountain of school work to do the last couple of weeks and visitors the last 2 weekends so not had much time to pop in.
The trouble is when I do pop in I can easily lose a couple of hours so I've had to be strict with myself!
I hope everyone is well, but I will attempt to read as many of your past posts as possible.
If there's any big news please let me know as it may take a while for me to find it for myself.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> LOL, sounds a bit like here, maybe not so extreme, but you can dress for summer in the morning and then later will need to add on clothes as if it is winter. (well in winter time that is.) In summer time it is just plain hot and a person cannot take off enough clothes to get cool. It sucks being a woman in summer time here. I prefer winter.


This past summer I had to wait for mid afternoon to carry Saphire outside to his outdoor enclosure. It was so hot! I could only get him a few hours a day in sunlight. But he did get it. That's pretty bad when it could cook a tortoise. My outside ground temps were showing 129°f in his enclosure in the mornings. Later it would cool to around 95°f. Still too hot for me but he could sit under his little tree and he enjoyed it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon evening all - I'm back again with even more catching up to do!
> I've had a mountain of school work to do the last couple of weeks and visitors the last 2 weekends so not had much time to pop in.
> The trouble is when I do pop in I can easily lose a couple of hours so I've had to be strict with myself!
> I hope everyone is well, but I will attempt to read as many of your past posts as possible.
> If there's any big news please let me know as it may take a while for me to find it for myself.


Hello hello hello! I figured you were so busy going back to work and teaching that you really didn't have a lot of extra time. I'm just really glad though to "not see you" yet see you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Great morning searching for shark’s teeth. Bright blue sky, sunny, warm. But to fossils!
> 
> Switching gears, what do think, killing one species of owl to save another..
> 
> https://apnews.com/69730cac7ade4f73...Twitter&utm_medium=AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow


It is a dilemma, and it probably all started with human intervention and the destruction of habitats and climate change etc. anyway.
We have a lot to answer for!!!


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> All mainstream mobile browsers support javascript, as it is still used on the majority of sites. https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/cp-javascript/all/all
> 
> Is this the 'like confirmation' you are referring to?


I get that occasionally, but not enough that it annoys me - hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sully’s new and improved RHP arrived yesterday afternoon. I should now be able to finish up the new nightbox and get Sully moved inside for Winter.
> 
> View attachment 282402


I've been looking at those for a new indoor hide for Lola.
At the moment he has the central heating on all night with a che, but I want to reduce my bills so I've been looking at a bigger hide with a RHP on a thermostat inside it.
I'm nervous about finding the right sort and wattage though so will be looking for any advice I can get.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ray and all my friends in the CDR. Here I am. I was busy with my pets, busy with the cats on vacation and busy with myself .....
> But all is good. Torts are still growing and eating like little elephants. Dogs and cats are fine. The 4 young British Shorthair cats are really adorable !
> Sheep are eating gras and pee and poo..... That`s what sheep do.
> I actually have some new problems with my left leg but it is getting better these days.
> Tomorrow I send a parcel to Adam like I did last year too. The last one, last year was 1 month on it`s way until Adam received it. SNAIL POST !!!!!


Good to hear from you Bee, hope your leg is feeling much better now.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Friday! Hubby, son, and I are headed into Arkansas today for some camping on the banks of the Red River.. taking sandwiches and ATV’s..... bound to be a good time I’ll try and get a few scenery pics for y’all..
> 
> also, put together a little collage of my new puppy and parents.. she’s just a newborn yet so the pictures aren’t much but I’m in love already..
> her name is Cinder for sure.. Son already picked out and engraved the ID tag I am told that she is the runt in the litter but I don’t care. I feel like she picked me instead of the other way round.
> 
> View attachment 282284


Aww!! Congratulations!
They have such funny faces!
They do snore loudly though!! 
I believe they are very prone to heat stroke too.
My sister was looking after her friend's bull dog a couple of summers ago, and took it out for walk, brought it home and made sure it drank lots of water, then left it indoors while she went out and sadly it had died by the time she got back. The vet said it was heatstroke, my sister was devastated and it was very upsetting for her friends family too.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Back to reality! Just had a beatiful week in Rodanthe, NC on Hatteras Island. I got an awesome moonrise with rods and a rough surf with a rod. Lots of fishing very little catching! Arabella our 10 month old Chow Chow really enjoyed the cooler temps at the beach- she is showing off her stretching ability please not the orientation of both ends! Wife wanted beach front so I booked it! The Noreaster that snuck it maybe the house even more ocean fronty!
> 
> View attachment 282177
> View attachment 282178
> View attachment 282179
> View attachment 282180
> View attachment 282181


Beautiful place, even more beautiful and very supple dog!!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Your card is in the mail, as of today! Let's see how long it takes this time...
> 
> Just checking in briefly. Hope all my roommates are well!


Hope all is well with you and the family Lena.
Any luck with the job hunting?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You have got it in one.


Yes hehehe...


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Thank you Ray


A very belated birthday for last week Ben, hope you had a good day and that college is going well.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, one more day and my mother in law returns to the Philippines until Feb. She has been such a great help for my wife and I. Hopefully she will return but all her family is there. She says she is returning but I said to her I wanted her to be happy and don't feel obligated. She doesn't drive so her life style is quite different here.


She'll be back. She's a mother having her fun and checking on everyone at the same time...


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We stayed at a Marriott resort and I loved their pillows. So I went to their website and bought 2 for 140 bucks. Obviously not the same pillow. After 2 weeks the fill compacted and it was like all my other pillows.
> 
> Made the same mistake again after buying some from Holiday Inn.


I don't know whats been going on in my absence but I come back to find Ray having pillow talk with Yvonne and Ellie!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Right now I can't pick up Opo. It's been about 2 or 3 weeks now. He is to big to use one hand. With the sore on the other I can't put my prosthetic arm on. Good thing my wife comes to the rescue.


Do you just try to shoe him out the door? And say go play? I think I remember that Opo weighs a bit. My Saphire is just a little rock.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hello My friends... My little Yorke Teddy passed on last night and today has been incredibly hard. Last night was the first time in 24 yrs that I didn’t have a house dog. My first was Jake. I got Teddy right before Jake passed at 16 yrs and then passed every night since with Teddy... Coming home today to an empty house was especially tough.. I am grateful for every minute I had but it may take me a while to get the smile back..


I am so sorry to hear about Teddy, I've only just seen this post.
Although I know your new puppy can't replace him, I'm sure he will help fill the gap you've probably felt in your lives since he passed and I'm sure Teddy would be happy you are giving another little pup a loving home.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Hello hello hello! I figured you were so busy going back to work and teaching that you really didn't have a lot of extra time. I'm just really glad though to "not see you" yet see you.


Hi Cathie, we've had lots of paper work this past few weeks as well as the usual workload, most of it had to be done at home in the evenings.
I hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Lyn W

Managed to catch up on all the posts since my last visit, and now it's time for bed!
Hopefully I won't have to leave it as long before I pop in again.
Until then take care.
Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cathie, we've had lots of paper work this past few weeks as well as the usual workload, most of it had to be done at home in the evenings.
> I hope all is well with you and your family.


It is and I hope the same for you. It sounds like while you're at home working you can keep a watchful eye on Lola. That's my best thing about so called retirement.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I don't know whats been going on in my absence but I come back to find Ray having pillow talk with Yvonne and Ellie!!


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I've been looking at those for a new indoor hide for Lola.
> At the moment he has the central heating on all night with a che, but I want to reduce my bills so I've been looking at a bigger hide with a RHP on a thermostat inside it.
> I'm nervous about finding the right sort and wattage though so will be looking for any advice I can get.



Hhm, why nervous about the wattage? As long as you have it hooked into a thermostat you’re good. It turns on & off to maintain what you set on the thermostat. These RHP’S provide a nice warming heat, like a comfy radiator that slowly emanates heat. Nothing to be nervous about. Much better than a CHE.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I get that occasionally, but not enough that it annoys me - hopefully it will stay that way.


I usually think it's a joke. One asked if I was sure I wanted to like Yavonne's post. It doesn't happen to me often...but I'm sure it's not personal from the site. Soo...


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few additional tweaks to Sully’s new night box. Entranceway curtain installed, seams all caulked, removable floor boards cut & installed. Lid is done & new RHP installed.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What a beautiful way to go back and visit. The last Christmas present my mom bought me was a necklace. It was a dove charm. Later in the year at her funeral a bird sat on a limb above her and would not shut up. I couldn't even hear the preacher because of that bird. The truth is that little bird gave me more anyway.


Oh that is such a great memory.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Gorgeous pictures Carol.
> Your mum was quite young when you lost her and you must have been a youngster yourself.
> I'm sure she would be very proud of everything you've achieved though.


Ahhh, thank you Lyn, Yip she was young, I was telling my husband that I am officially a year older than she was when she passed away. And I still feel so young. When you are a kid your parents are always old, it is just the way it is, because there is the ingrained respect and feeling that they are way older than you. So when my Mom passed away i did not really think about how young she actually was or at least I knew she was but just could not relate to it. Now that I am a year older than she was and I think about how I feel, it really brings it home how young she actually was.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon evening all - I'm back again with even more catching up to do!
> I've had a mountain of school work to do the last couple of weeks and visitors the last 2 weekends so not had much time to pop in.
> The trouble is when I do pop in I can easily lose a couple of hours so I've had to be strict with myself!
> I hope everyone is well, but I will attempt to read as many of your past posts as possible.
> If there's any big news please let me know as it may take a while for me to find it for myself.


Welcome back. We missed you, but we also understand. Sometimes our everyday lives do take over. As long as you pop in every now and then we can live with that.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> This past summer I had to wait for mid afternoon to carry Saphire outside to his outdoor enclosure. It was so hot! I could only get him a few hours a day in sunlight. But he did get it. That's pretty bad when it could cook a tortoise. My outside ground temps were showing 129°f in his enclosure in the mornings. Later it would cool to around 95°f. Still too hot for me but he could sit under his little tree and he enjoyed it.


Sounds like Saphire was in tort heaven.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Aww!! Congratulations!
> They have such funny faces!
> They do snore loudly though!!
> I believe they are very prone to heat stroke too.
> My sister was looking after her friend's bull dog a couple of summers ago, and took it out for walk, brought it home and made sure it drank lots of water, then left it indoors while she went out and sadly it had died by the time she got back. The vet said it was heatstroke, my sister was devastated and it was very upsetting for her friends family too.


Oh shame that is so sad. I did not know that they suffered from heat stroke.


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday everyone,
Glad to not see Lyn back again. 
Mark I love your new heat box for Sully. You do really nice and neat work.
Yvonne can I borrow your lawn mower, although with I would probably go round in one circle and be finished with my mowing. LOL but it would still be fun.
It is raining over here, Yayy any water for my garden is awesome.
Anyway We are almost to the weekend. Halfway there. Have an awesome Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Bébert81

Hi all!
Sorry I was quite busy. 
Hope everyone is fine here, I have plenty of things to read...
I had my team booster close to my hometown staying in a nice castle, we did mountainbiking, visiting a pastel factory & museum, a pharmaceutics & cometics plant (where I worked before) and ate a lot of nice things!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Welcome back. We missed you, but we also understand. Sometimes our everyday lives do take over. As long as you pop in every now and then we can live with that.



I have missed both of you! @Lyn W too.. y’all both have been MIA a lot... but I understand how life goes... it’s busy your trip was beautiful Carol. I hope you had a lot of happy memories with your mom to balance the pain of loss... and I’m glad your back in the swing of things Lyn. I hope the children are a joy to you instead of a headache.. LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all!
> Sorry I was quite busy.
> Hope everyone is fine here, I have plenty of things to read...
> I had my team booster close to my hometown staying in a nice castle, we did mountainbiking, visiting a pastel factory & museum, a pharmaceutics & cometics plant (where I worked before) and ate a lot of nice things!


That sounds like a nice adventure!!! I would love to stay in a castle and tour grounds.. I think Ireland calls to me sometimes!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Wednesday! Wishing everyone a FUN day!!!


----------



## Bébert81

EllieMay said:


> That sounds like a nice adventure!!! I would love to stay in a castle and tour grounds.. I think Ireland calls to me sometimes!


It was more like a mansion than a castle of the end, more confortable.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Yvonne can I borrow your lawn mower, although with I would probably go round in one circle and be finished with my mowing. LOL but it would still be fun..



No way, Jose! It's MINE!! ALL MINE!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all!
> Sorry I was quite busy.
> Hope everyone is fine here, I have plenty of things to read...
> I had my team booster close to my hometown staying in a nice castle, we did mountainbiking, visiting a pastel factory & museum, a pharmaceutics & cometics plant (where I worked before) and ate a lot of nice things!


No fair! When you tell of trips and adventures you're supposed to provide pictures! I would have LOVED to have seen the castle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I finished mowing the leopard yard this morning. I didn't get a real good job accomplished because the grass in there is VERY thick. Not so tall as the desert tortoise yard, but very thick. I think it's a type of hybrid Bermuda, not the regular Bermuda like what's in the desert tortoise yard. I went over the yard with the cutting deck set up on high, then tried to go over it again on low, but it kept bogging down, so I had to mow it a second time on 3 (two up from low).

Before:



Leopard yard after:



And LOOK at how BIG my leopard factory's back legs are. "The better to dig with, my dear!":


----------



## Yvonne G

While I was sitting here looking at my pictures I realized I'm not utilizing my 'stuff' to its full potential. That black tub thing you see in the middle of the leopard yard is a garbage dumpster with the bottom cut off. I used the bottom a very long time ago as a temporary water turtle tub, leaving the sides idle. Then one day I decided to dig it down into the dirt in the then Aldabran yard and plant a tree and a grape vine in it. Last week-end William cut down the tree for me because it had large seeds that I was afraid the tortoises might choke on (Empress tree), leaving the grape vine. The distance between the top of the tub and the soil inside it is about a foot. It would be a perfect place for young tortoises to spend the day. Funny that never occurred to me before. I think tomorrow I'll clean it out and add some hiding places, a feeding tile and waterer and get it ready for young tortoises in the spring. You know? There's just never a dull moment when you have tortoises. You can always find something to occupy your time!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> While I was sitting here looking at my pictures I realized I'm not utilizing my 'stuff' to its full potential. That black tub thing you see in the middle of the leopard yard is a garbage dumpster with the bottom cut off. I used the bottom a very long time ago as a temporary water turtle tub, leaving the sides idle. Then one day I decided to dig it down into the dirt in the then Aldabran yard and plant a tree and a grape vine in it. Last week-end William cut down the tree for me because it had large seeds that I was afraid the tortoises might choke on (Empress tree), leaving the grape vine. The distance between the top of the tub and the soil inside it is about a foot. It would be a perfect place for young tortoises to spend the day. Funny that never occurred to me before. I think tomorrow I'll clean it out and add some hiding places, a feeding tile and waterer and get it ready for young tortoises in the spring. You know? There's just never a dull moment when you have tortoises. You can always find something to occupy your time!


Haha! Great idea... I love your Factory Representative... he’s a big Un for sure!!! 
“ My, what big feet you have my dear....”


----------



## EllieMay

The little newborn puppy that I had placed a deposit on had some issues and the whole deal spooked me a bit so Hubby & I decided to go a different route. We picked out a new puppy from a new breeder that’s very healthy.. she’s also ready NOW... so I’m leaving after work and school to go pick her up. They are meeting me halfway so it’s only a few hours drive. Now that the decision is final, I’m so EXCITED... I’m also nervous. Haven’t had a puppy in 10+ years. I feel like I’m having another kid.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh that is such a great memory.


Your visit is also and brought back mine. What was really ironic is I can't stand to wear jewelry and she knew that. I like making it and looking at it though. She was really excited when she found it for me and told mutual friends about it. How she had found the perfect present for me and it was.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> The little newborn puppy that I had placed a deposit on had some issues and the whole deal spooked me a bit so Hubby & I decided to go a different route. We picked out a new puppy from a new breeder that’s very healthy.. she’s also ready NOW... so I’m leaving after work and school to go pick her up. They are meeting me halfway so it’s only a few hours drive. Now that the decision is final, I’m so EXCITED... I’m also nervous. Haven’t had a puppy in 10+ years. I feel like I’m having another kid.


Have sooo much fun!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> The little newborn puppy that I had placed a deposit on had some issues and the whole deal spooked me a bit so Hubby & I decided to go a different route. We picked out a new puppy from a new breeder that’s very healthy.. she’s also ready NOW... so I’m leaving after work and school to go pick her up. They are meeting me halfway so it’s only a few hours drive. Now that the decision is final, I’m so EXCITED... I’m also nervous. Haven’t had a puppy in 10+ years. I feel like I’m having another kid.



Sooo cute!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Amazing how long all the extra little details take in a project! Added weather stripping around the top of Sully’s new enclosure, cut a few extra pieces of flooring to act as an extra (removable) floor, removed Kane mat from current outdoor house & relocated to new indoor enclosure, secured & wired new RHP, moved enclosure to final resting spot, placed the top/lid on, drilled holes & installed hinges, rebuilt wall in Sully's indoor space, vacuumed the area.

Two more pieces of reinforcing wooden pieces need to be screwed in to keep the Kane mat from being moved about.

Whew....

Tomorrow is 68F and SUNNY! = kayaking day

Almost totally done with Sully's indoor area.


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG!!! How is this possible? My son will be 62 years old tomorrow. I can't be old enough for that, can I? There must be some mistake.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Haha! Great idea... I love your Factory Representative... he’s a big Un for sure!!!
> “ My, what big feet you have my dear....”


She's not the "Representative," she's the actual factory. She gives me 3, sometimes 4 clutches of eggs a year, from 15 to 20 eggs per clutch, and most of them hatch. Factory, right?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> The little newborn puppy that I had placed a deposit on had some issues and the whole deal spooked me a bit so Hubby & I decided to go a different route. We picked out a new puppy from a new breeder that’s very healthy.. she’s also ready NOW... so I’m leaving after work and school to go pick her up. They are meeting me halfway so it’s only a few hours drive. Now that the decision is final, I’m so EXCITED... I’m also nervous. Haven’t had a puppy in 10+ years. I feel like I’m having another kid.
> 
> View attachment 282607


Oh my gosh! Just look at that cute little squished in face!! And I LOVE the black tri-color. Be sure to take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Managed to catch up on all the posts since my last visit, and now it's time for bed!
> Hopefully I won't have to leave it as long before I pop in again.
> Until then take care.
> Nos Da.


You must be a superwoman. Or like to read a lot.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> This is the new & improved version now sold by Reptile Basics - easier wiring, just plug in, three screws & done.
> 
> https://www.reptilebasics.com/radiant-faq


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I don't know whats been going on in my absence but I come back to find Ray having pillow talk with Yvonne and Ellie!!


LOL Mark got into the conversation also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Do you just try to shoe him out the door? And say go play? I think I remember that Opo weighs a bit. My Saphire is just a little rock.


I have no problem with him going out he loves to graze. My problem is my yard isn't fenced in. So he likes to wonder out of the yard. If he goes to the back of the yard it turns into a jungle behind me. I am waiting to see if my insurance is going to pay for a pool. So I am not sure where I can put a shed and wont have access for the shed if I get a fence.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well I almost caught up here. Got my mother in law on the plane about 5 PM. She will be in the Philippines at 11PM EST tomorrow. Tore my meniscus in my left leg. Cant hardly walk on it. Go for x-ray next tues. So PT is on hold for now. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Depending on that leg all the time puts a lot of added strain on my knee.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Forgot to add, after 11 emails to the contact person for the establishment that had the sulcata's in undesirable conditions. I finally got a response, they asked for a list of concerns I have and will bring them to the proper personnel. I kept trying email first because I wanted to create a paper trail. 
Hope this works out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I almost caught up here. Got my mother in law on the plane about 5 PM. She will be in the Philippines at 11PM EST tomorrow. Tore my meniscus in my left leg. Cant hardly walk on it. Go for x-ray next tues. So PT is on hold for now. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Depending on that leg all the time puts a lot of added strain on my knee.


Oh for Pete's sake, Ray. You just can't catch a break!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Forgot to add, after 11 emails to the contact person for the establishment that had the sulcata's in undesirable conditions. I finally got a response, they asked for a list of concerns I have and will bring them to the proper personnel. I kept trying email first because I wanted to create a paper trail.
> Hope this works out.


Awesome!!!!! It’s a start. I hope it “bears fruit”!!! So good of you to get the ball rolling Ray. Maybe the emails will give you something to do in your downtime..


----------



## EllieMay

Welcome home Cinder!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have missed both of you! @Lyn W too.. y’all both have been MIA a lot... but I understand how life goes... it’s busy your trip was beautiful Carol. I hope you had a lot of happy memories with your mom to balance the pain of loss... and I’m glad your back in the swing of things Lyn. I hope the children are a joy to you instead of a headache.. LOL


Awww Thank you Heather. Love you too.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> It was more like a mansion than a castle of the end, more confortable.


Where are our pictures.? I would love to see pics.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No way, Jose! It's MINE!! ALL MINE!!!!!


Okay Okay, I will have to get my own then.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I finished mowing the leopard yard this morning. I didn't get a real good job accomplished because the grass in there is VERY thick. Not so tall as the desert tortoise yard, but very thick. I think it's a type of hybrid Bermuda, not the regular Bermuda like what's in the desert tortoise yard. I went over the yard with the cutting deck set up on high, then tried to go over it again on low, but it kept bogging down, so I had to mow it a second time on 3 (two up from low).
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 282597
> 
> 
> Leopard yard after:
> View attachment 282596
> 
> 
> And LOOK at how BIG my leopard factory's back legs are. "The better to dig with, my dear!":
> View attachment 282595


Wow, What a good job and my oh my what big legs you have!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> While I was sitting here looking at my pictures I realized I'm not utilizing my 'stuff' to its full potential. That black tub thing you see in the middle of the leopard yard is a garbage dumpster with the bottom cut off. I used the bottom a very long time ago as a temporary water turtle tub, leaving the sides idle. Then one day I decided to dig it down into the dirt in the then Aldabran yard and plant a tree and a grape vine in it. Last week-end William cut down the tree for me because it had large seeds that I was afraid the tortoises might choke on (Empress tree), leaving the grape vine. The distance between the top of the tub and the soil inside it is about a foot. It would be a perfect place for young tortoises to spend the day. Funny that never occurred to me before. I think tomorrow I'll clean it out and add some hiding places, a feeding tile and waterer and get it ready for young tortoises in the spring. You know? There's just never a dull moment when you have tortoises. You can always find something to occupy your time!


What a good idea that is. Way to me a jack of all trades Yvonne.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Haha! Great idea... I love your Factory Representative... he’s a big Un for sure!!!
> “ My, what big feet you have my dear....”


Whahahaha. SNAP!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The little newborn puppy that I had placed a deposit on had some issues and the whole deal spooked me a bit so Hubby & I decided to go a different route. We picked out a new puppy from a new breeder that’s very healthy.. she’s also ready NOW... so I’m leaving after work and school to go pick her up. They are meeting me halfway so it’s only a few hours drive. Now that the decision is final, I’m so EXCITED... I’m also nervous. Haven’t had a puppy in 10+ years. I feel like I’m having another kid.
> 
> View attachment 282607


OH MY WORD!!! She is just so very very cute. It is meant to be.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Your visit is also and brought back mine. What was really ironic is I can't stand to wear jewelry and she knew that. I like making it and looking at it though. She was really excited when she found it for me and told mutual friends about it. How she had found the perfect present for me and it was.


Now those are the best memories to have. the ones that are close to the heart and mean so much.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Amazing how long all the extra little details take in a project! Added weather stripping around the top of Sully’s new enclosure, cut a few extra pieces of flooring to act as an extra (removable) floor, removed Kane mat from current outdoor house & relocated to new indoor enclosure, secured & wired new RHP, moved enclosure to final resting spot, placed the top/lid on, drilled holes & installed hinges, rebuilt wall in Sully's indoor space, vacuumed the area.
> 
> Two more pieces of reinforcing wooden pieces need to be screwed in to keep the Kane mat from being moved about.
> 
> Whew....
> 
> Tomorrow is 68F and SUNNY! = kayaking day
> 
> Almost totally done with Sully's indoor area.


Sully is such a lucky tort.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! How is this possible? My son will be 62 years old tomorrow. I can't be old enough for that, can I? There must be some mistake.


I agree there must be a mistake. I don't think you are that old yet either.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I almost caught up here. Got my mother in law on the plane about 5 PM. She will be in the Philippines at 11PM EST tomorrow. Tore my meniscus in my left leg. Cant hardly walk on it. Go for x-ray next tues. So PT is on hold for now. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Depending on that leg all the time puts a lot of added strain on my knee.


OH NO Ray. You are not having much luck are you.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Forgot to add, after 11 emails to the contact person for the establishment that had the sulcata's in undesirable conditions. I finally got a response, they asked for a list of concerns I have and will bring them to the proper personnel. I kept trying email first because I wanted to create a paper trail.
> Hope this works out.


So do I. Good Luck and good on you for carrying on.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Welcome home Cinder!!!


Cinder is really just so very cute. I am quite jealous.


----------



## CarolM

Ok, caught up again.

Yayy it is Thursday but overcast, so the torts did not get to go outside today unfortunately. I am so sore today from gym class last night. Sjoe, stiff muscles are not so nice and I have physiotherapy to look forward to later today as well. Oh well, no pain no gain. Or so they say. The bosses are out today playing golf, so there should be peace and quiet in the office. 

Hoping everyone has an awesome day today. And Welcome to the CDR rooms Cinder. We hope to see lots of pics Heather.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> If anyone wants to send a card to Adam (Tidgy's Dad) and you don't know his address, you can send them to me:
> Yvonne Gomez
> P.O. Box 2563
> Clovis, CA 93613
> I'll save them up and put them all into a manila envelope and send them along to him. But I think I need to receive them by November 15th. That will be my deadline.


For those this side of the Atlantic I am happy to do likewise. PM me for my address if you don’t have it already.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I almost caught up here. Got my mother in law on the plane about 5 PM. She will be in the Philippines at 11PM EST tomorrow. Tore my meniscus in my left leg. Cant hardly walk on it. Go for x-ray next tues. So PT is on hold for now. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Depending on that leg all the time puts a lot of added strain on my knee.


Oh no! Sorry to hear about the new injury. I hope you recover quickly


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Welcome home Cinder!!!
> 
> View attachment 282618
> View attachment 282619
> View attachment 282620
> View attachment 282621
> View attachment 282622


OMG!! She's just as cute as she can be!


----------



## MysticCaribou

How do you join the tortoise club? Never mind, I found it.


----------



## Bébert81

EllieMay said:


> That sounds like a nice adventure!!! I would love to stay in a castle and tour grounds.. I think Ireland calls to me sometimes!






CarolM said:


> Where are our pictures.? I would love to see pics.



I need to join them, let me think about that !


----------



## Ben02

RSPCA volunteering today. Here’s a very good friend of mine, she’s a mangrove Monitor Lizard.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> RSPCA volunteering today. Here’s a very good friend of mine, she’s a mangrove Monitor Lizard.


Hello. Arrow's still hanging around and that's a pretty cute friend you have.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have no problem with him going out he loves to graze. My problem is my yard isn't fenced in. So he likes to wonder out of the yard. If he goes to the back of the yard it turns into a jungle behind me. I am waiting to see if my insurance is going to pay for a pool. So I am not sure where I can put a shed and wont have access for the shed if I get a fence.


I carry Saphire outside and in. But he's just a little handful guy sooo...I can just about imagine what a sully would do...I'll be thinking of you, Rose, and Opo.


----------



## Maro2Bear

WoW! what a perfect late October day to be out kayaking. We paddled close to 15 miles today on the Magothy River, just north of Annapolis. Sunshine, blue skies, calm waters, Autumnal hues creeping in. but the app isnt playing nicely, won’t let me add photos!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> For those this side of the Atlantic I am happy to do likewise. PM me for my address if you don’t have it already.


My concern right now is adding the right amount of postage.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> She's not the "Representative," she's the actual factory. She gives me 3, sometimes 4 clutches of eggs a year, from 15 to 20 eggs per clutch, and most of them hatch. Factory, right?


Wow!!! So what do they call an egg laying female turdess? They come up with some interesting titles.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ok, caught up again.
> 
> Yayy it is Thursday but overcast, so the torts did not get to go outside today unfortunately. I am so sore today from gym class last night. Sjoe, stiff muscles are not so nice and I have physiotherapy to look forward to later today as well. Oh well, no pain no gain. Or so they say. The bosses are out today playing golf, so there should be peace and quiet in the office.
> 
> Hoping everyone has an awesome day today. And Welcome to the CDR rooms Cinder. We hope to see lots of pics Heather.


Saphire was able to get outside today so my Thursday is being nice at times. I hope your muscles feel better soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> WoW! what a perfect late October day to be out kayaking. We paddled close to 15 miles today on the Magothy River, just north of Annapolis. Sunshine, blue skies, calm waters, Autumnal hues creeping in.
> 
> Ok....some pix


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow, What a good job and my oh my what big legs you have!!


Snappish!!!


----------



## EllieMay

So vivid! Beautiful again!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> RSPCA volunteering today. Here’s a very good friend of mine, she’s a mangrove Monitor Lizard.


Super cool!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> WoW! what a perfect late October day to be out kayaking. We paddled close to 15 miles today on the Magothy River, just north of Annapolis. Sunshine, blue skies, calm waters, Autumnal hues creeping in. but the app isnt playing nicely, won’t let me add photos!


Sounds beautiful and shame about the photos... but “the app””??? What app??? Did I miss something here? Cause the web version is a pain in the butt. Always asking me if I’m sure and trying to sell me stuff... arghhhhh!!!! It’s like haveing another man around!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Sounds beautiful and shame about the photos... but “the app””??? What app??? Did I miss something here? Cause the web version is a pain in the butt. Always asking me if I’m sure and trying to sell me stuff... arghhhhh!!!! It’s like haveing another man around!!!!!


That was my thought too!


----------



## Bébert81

The castle!


----------



## Bébert81

And last week-end I ran a marathon in relay with my colleagues.
My part was 11,8km with a big climb!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> RSPCA volunteering today. Here’s a very good friend of mine, she’s a mangrove Monitor Lizard.


Awww, she is adorable.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sounds beautiful and shame about the photos... but “the app””??? What app??? Did I miss something here? Cause the web version is a pain in the butt. Always asking me if I’m sure and trying to sell me stuff... arghhhhh!!!! It’s like haveing another man around!!!!!


Whahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> The castle!


oooohhhhhh, I like it!!!


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> And last week-end I ran a marathon in relay with my colleagues.
> My part was 11,8km with a big climb!


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Ok, that was a quick catch up. At last it is Friday and it is raining really nicely over here. 
The work has me making soup for their lunch again. So guess what is on the menu today!!
Have an awesome weekend everyone.


----------



## Bébert81

On my side in will lead a formation at home about current laws in France (it's complex we need authorizations) and visit a turtle/tortoise recovery center owned by Jerome Maran (he discribes several species like Pelusios marini, Pelusios cupulatta,...).


----------



## Bambam1989

I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.


Oh No. Shame. Get better soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Cinder is really just so very cute. I am quite jealous.


There's a car commercial here in the States that has a family of Golden Retrievers in the car - dad's driving, mom's riding shot gun and there are a couple pups in the back seat. . . real dogs, not a cartoon. Most of them are very clever, but the one I like best has them driving up to a street corner car wash. The car is absolutely COVERED in mud. The dad honks the horn and this group of English bulldogs comes running out. They show close ups of the bull dogs with sponges, buckets of water, one pup in a bucket of suds, lots of suds, then photo shopped paws scrubbing the sides of the car. The last scene shows the full car getting ready to drive off. The lower portion of the car is clean and shiny, but the upper portion is still covered in mud. Makes me chuckle every time I see it.

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/o48r/subaru-ascent-dog-tested-car-wash-t1


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.


I think this is one reason I've become a recluse. I never eat out anymore because I don't want the food preparer sneezing on my food. So far it's working well for me. I haven't been sick in quite a while.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.



Too early in the season I think for it to be the flu! Chicken soup with a peppermint schnapps chaser works well!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sounds beautiful and shame about the photos... but “the app””??? What app??? Did I miss something here? Cause the web version is a pain in the butt. Always asking me if I’m sure and trying to sell me stuff... arghhhhh!!!! It’s like haveing another man around!!!!!


Hehehe!!! Even my brother is true to the gender. He's totally deaf so how did he learn that stuff.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.


Marco2bear had good advice. Chicken soup, peppermint schnapps, and don't forget potatoe chips. I hate getting sick...it makes me mad.


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> The castle!


Ooooohhh NICE!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.


Awww! I hope it passes super fast.. sending you ehugs and chicken soup!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I think this is one reason I've become a recluse. I never eat out anymore because I don't want the food preparer sneezing on my food. So far it's working well for me. I haven't been sick in quite a while.


Yes. I sanitize my hands, grocery cart, and all door knobs etc in our home too. Even though my medication and health problems should allow me to get the actual flue, I haven't. Knock on wood. I do go through seasonal sinus dumb stuff though.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> There's a car commercial here in the States that has a family of Golden Retrievers in the car - dad's driving, mom's riding shot gun and there are a couple pups in the back seat. . . real dogs, not a cartoon. Most of them are very clever, but the one I like best has them driving up to a street corner car wash. The car is absolutely COVERED in mud. The dad honks the horn and this group of English bulldogs comes running out. They show close ups of the bull dogs with sponges, buckets of water, one pup in a bucket of suds, lots of suds, then photo shopped paws scrubbing the sides of the car. The last scene shows the full car getting ready to drive off. The lower portion of the car is clean and shiny, but the upper portion is still covered in mud. Makes me chuckle every time I see it.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/o48r/subaru-ascent-dog-tested-car-wash-t1


That’s hilarious!!!! Love it


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe!!! Even my brother is true to the gender. He's totally deaf so how did he learn that stuff.


I think it’s passed down from Adam & eve


----------



## EllieMay

I wanted to share more pictures but the forum won’t let me!!!! Wahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I think it’s passed down from Adam & eve


Amen to that. Adam has to be the culprit though...eve just fell for it all. I was actually looking for a post to ask about your new puppy baby Cinder. And just thinking of you and your family and wishing you all good.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> I think this is one reason I've become a recluse. I never eat out anymore because I don't want the food preparer sneezing on my food. So far it's working well for me. I haven't been sick in quite a while.


I consider myself somewhat of a recluse. But my daughter seems to always bring nasty germs home from school. My reclusiveness is ruined by her unreclusivness.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm just too happy. It's only Friday...but for the first time, today I got to actually see Arrow's face. He's so cute. It's one of those moments when I wish my eyes could snap a picture. He reflected for a few moments in his tank like a mirror but grey...


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> I consider myself somewhat of a recluse. But my daughter seems to always bring nasty germs home from school. My reclusiveness is ruined by her unreclusivness.


Yep...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I wanted to share more pictures but the forum won’t let me!!!! Wahhhhhhh!!!!



Seeeeeeeeeeee - it wasn’t just me 5 my “app” - it’s the FORUM!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Amen to that. Adam has to be the culprit though...eve just fell for it all. I was actually looking for a post to ask about your new puppy baby Cinder. And just thinking of you and your family and wishing you all good.


100% right. Eve had NOTHING to do with it! Thank you for thinking of us. Cinder is doing great! I had forgotten how exhausting it is to teach a new puppy but oh what a joy.. she’s so curious and Good natured about everything... super smart. Still can’t upload a picture:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Your right... what was I thinking to doubt you???


Maro2Bear said:


> Seeeeeeeeeeee - it wasn’t just me 5 my “app” - it’s the FORUM!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> While I was sitting here looking at my pictures I realized I'm not utilizing my 'stuff' to its full potential. That black tub thing you see in the middle of the leopard yard is a garbage dumpster with the bottom cut off. I used the bottom a very long time ago as a temporary water turtle tub, leaving the sides idle. Then one day I decided to dig it down into the dirt in the then Aldabran yard and plant a tree and a grape vine in it. Last week-end William cut down the tree for me because it had large seeds that I was afraid the tortoises might choke on (Empress tree), leaving the grape vine. The distance between the top of the tub and the soil inside it is about a foot. It would be a perfect place for young tortoises to spend the day. Funny that never occurred to me before. I think tomorrow I'll clean it out and add some hiding places, a feeding tile and waterer and get it ready for young tortoises in the spring. You know? There's just never a dull moment when you have tortoises. You can always find something to occupy your time!


I don't know how you do it all Yvonne. I only have the one tort and he takes up most of my spare time!! Mind you most of that is wasted time spent just watching him.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! How is this possible? My son will be 62 years old tomorrow. I can't be old enough for that, can I? There must be some mistake.


Just turn the numbers around!
26 is much more believable!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I almost caught up here. Got my mother in law on the plane about 5 PM. She will be in the Philippines at 11PM EST tomorrow. Tore my meniscus in my left leg. Cant hardly walk on it. Go for x-ray next tues. So PT is on hold for now. It was bound to happen sooner or later. Depending on that leg all the time puts a lot of added strain on my knee.


Sorry to hear that Ray, I sympathise with you. My knees are taking it in turns to compensate for each other ever since my accident.
Keep it rested as much as you can and maybe use ice on it.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Welcome home Cinder!!!
> 
> View attachment 282618
> View attachment 282619
> View attachment 282620
> View attachment 282621
> View attachment 282622


Aw bless her!


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> I have come down with a nasty cold.. or maybe it's the flu. I have been sick for the last few days and I am sick of being sick.


Hope you are feeling better soon Brandy, rest up as much as you can.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> 100% right. Eve had NOTHING to do with it! Thank you for thinking of us. Cinder is doing great! I had forgotten how exhausting it is to teach a new puppy but oh what a joy.. she’s so curious and Good natured about everything... super smart. Still can’t upload a picture:-(


Have you tried copying and pasting from your photo album/folder? That usually works for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We have had so much rain the last 2 days!!
The frog was back in my conservatory last night so even he's fed up with it.
Hopefully it will dry up later and the week ahead should be drier too.
It's half term holiday for me next week - hoooraaaayyyy!!
Most of my school work is up to date now so should have some time to catch up with chores and keep up with everyone here.
My priority is to sort out Lola's new heated night box though.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Have you tried copying and pasting from your photo album/folder? That usually works for me.


Didn’t think of that


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We have had so much rain the last 2 days!!
> The frog was back in my conservatory last night so even he's fed up with it.
> Hopefully it will dry up later and the week ahead should be drier too.
> It's half term holiday for me next week - hoooraaaayyyy!!
> Most of my school work is up to date now so should have some time to catch up with chores and keep up with everyone here.
> My priority is to sort out Lola's new heated night box though.
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


Hope you have a great holiday.. keep us updated on your night box. I like seeing the different designs.


----------



## EllieMay

trying the copy and paste option

well that didn’t work either


----------



## EllieMay

Well good morning everyone and happy Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All

Kind of a dreary, overcast day here. Went out kayaking for about 10 miles on the Severn River that runsright by the US Naval Academy in @Annapolis.

/Pix still not working/


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We have had so much rain the last 2 days!!
> The frog was back in my conservatory last night so even he's fed up with it.
> Hopefully it will dry up later and the week ahead should be drier too.
> It's half term holiday for me next week - hoooraaaayyyy!!
> Most of my school work is up to date now so should have some time to catch up with chores and keep up with everyone here.
> My priority is to sort out Lola's new heated night box though.
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


Hello. Thanks...it's being a really good weekend.so far. I finally found a way to get Joe to paint a Christmas theme I want. The painting is so cute. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Welcome home Cinder!!!
> 
> View attachment 282618
> View attachment 282619
> View attachment 282620
> View attachment 282621
> View attachment 282622


What a cutie!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear that Ray, I sympathise with you. My knees are taking it in turns to compensate for each other ever since my accident.
> Keep it rested as much as you can and maybe use ice on it.


Thanks I have been alternating between heat and ice pack. It is getting better. Right now it is at the point if I make the wrong move. I will be back to zero.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> 100% right. Eve had NOTHING to do with it! Thank you for thinking of us. Cinder is doing great! I had forgotten how exhausting it is to teach a new puppy but oh what a joy.. she’s so curious and Good natured about everything... super smart. Still can’t upload a picture:-(


To upload a picture I have to take it that moment or send one to my e-mail that I've already snapped. Then I download it. Then I have to remember which picture I'd like to share from my gallery. Stuffs complicated but I've never used the app. I like my shortcut to the CDR better even with the complications. I had both. On Windows I just go to my e-mail to get on CDR and TFO. I haven't tried to post a picture from my e-mail yet.


----------



## Cathie G

My battery is going to be out of service soon...but I want to chat... it sucks!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We have had so much rain the last 2 days!!
> The frog was back in my conservatory last night so even he's fed up with it.
> Hopefully it will dry up later and the week ahead should be drier too.
> It's half term holiday for me next week - hoooraaaayyyy!!
> Most of my school work is up to date now so should have some time to catch up with chores and keep up with everyone here.
> My priority is to sort out Lola's new heated night box though.
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.


So now you have a little frog too? How precious.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a much brighter day here today and hope all is well in your corner of the globe.
@EllieMay I thought you may appreciate this advert that's currently on or TVs


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hope you have a great holiday.. keep us updated on your night box. I like seeing the different designs.


I won't be starting from scratch I don't have the woodworking skills for that so I may buy an insulated dog kennel 

Dimensions of Norfolk Dog Kennel: 87.5cm (34") Width x 57.5cm (23") Depth x 58cm (23") Height. Internal dimensions: 72cm (28") Width x 45.5cm (18") Depth x 43cm (17") Height






Thought I could put a RHP on the roof (which is hinged to open).
Lola is just over a foot long and about 8 inches from plastron to top of carapace when resting.
Do you think this would be big enough for him as a heated hide in his room?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I won't be starting from scratch I don't have the woodworking skills for that so I may buy an insulated dog kennel like this -https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pets-Imperial®-Medium-Insulated-Norfolk/dp/B00NIWU42Q/ref=pd_sbs_199_t_2/259-6295552-3613546?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00NIWU42Q&pd_rd_r=6b5495f9-a5a0-40a8-b7a3-11bb9d072c52&pd_rd_w=NYH7d&pd_rd_wg=Zq5Mc&pf_rd_p=e44592b5-e56d-44c2-a4f9-dbdc09b29395&pf_rd_r=FYVNJJNSGFWWGQHDVDCN&psc=1&refRID=FYVNJJNSGFWWGQHDVDCN
> 
> Dimensions of Norfolk Dog Kennel: 87.5cm (34") Width x 57.5cm (23") Depth x 58cm (23") Height. Internal dimensions: 72cm (28") Width x 45.5cm (18") Depth x 43cm (17") Height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I could put a RHP on the roof (which is hinged to open).
> Lola is just over a foot long and about 8 inches from plastron to top of carapace when resting.
> Do you think this would be big enough for him as a heated hide in his room?




Thats exactly the type of house that we used for our Sully i think for two years. Easy to assemble. I put a RHP in the ceiling and a kane mat on the floor. Cut a rubber floor mat in slits and hung it over the entrance. Worked perfectly well inside & outside. One thing i did do was to place a few extra pieces of plywood on the bottom to protect the floor - also added a nice layer of mulch (not on the heat mat).


----------



## Reptilony

Ray--Opo said:


> Sent this on another post but will do it here. This is a feed and seed store near St. Petersburg. They have the 25lb bags of the 5m21 for 36 dollars. Dont get the LS.
> http://largofeed.com/


Thank you I got 50lbs of 5M21 at this exact store!! I should be good for the next year or two. And I almost could not take it with me at the border...I feel very lucky right now.


----------



## Reptilony

Hey everyone, im back from Florida, I wish I could live there. I went to Hannah park in Jacksonville then Fort de soto and then Bonita and Naples. On my way back I stopped at the Georgia aquarium. I wish I could upload pictures but it keeps saying they are too big.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Hey everyone, im back from Florida, I wish I could live there. I went to Hannah park in Jacksonville then Fort de soto and then Bonita and Naples. On my way back I stopped at the Georgia aquarium. I wish I could upload pictures but it keeps saying they are too big.



Yes! Good stops. Last March we went to the Bonita & Naples area kayaking daily for a week. Lots to enjoy. Glad to hear your entry back into Canada - smuggling all that Mazuri - went ok.

TFO Is having upload issues with pix.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats exactly the type of house that we used for our Sully i think for two years. Easy to assemble. I put a RHP in the ceiling and a kane mat on the floor. Cut a rubber floor mat in slits and hung it over the entrance. Worked perfectly well inside & outside. One thing i did do was to place a few extra pieces of plywood on the bottom to protect the floor - also added a nice layer of mulch (not on the heat mat).


That sounds ideal then. I can't get the kane heat mats here but hoping that as it's indoors it will be cosy enough with just the rhp. It's not big enough to add an oil filled radiator as most nightboxes use, but I also have the che if needed or I could maybe add a small tubular heater. I think it will be warmer for him than he is used to now because all his night heat is outside his hide. I guess I will just have to monitor the temps to make sure it's warm enough at his level. 
I had thought about using a plastic tray on the floor with substrate if I can get one the right size to make it easier to clean.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That sounds ideal then. I can't get the kane heat mats here but hoping that as it's indoors it will be cosy enough with just the rhp. It's not big enough to add an oil filled radiator as most nightboxes use, but I also have the che if needed or I could maybe add a small tubular heater. I think it will be warmer for him than he is used to now because all his night heat is outside his hide. I guess I will just have to monitor the temps to make sure it's warm enough at his level.
> I had thought about using a plastic tray on the floor with substrate if I can get one the right size to make it easier to clean.




Are you sure you can’t find a similar heat made for hogs or dogs there? I’m sure ive seen them advertised in UK sports magazines?

Take a look at this info here, re Osborne heat mats

The company I work for here in the US has manufactured a very high quality Fiberglass heat pad (Stanfield brand) featuring a molded-in element for over 30 years. These pads are available in a variety of sizes/models to fit farrowing & weaning pens of many types. They can be used with or without our and others manual rheostatic or auto-thermostatic controls.
In the UK, you may contact our sister company, Osborne Europe, Ltd. at their offices in Tyne & Wear (Newcastle) by phone: (191) 259-6222, Fax ...2900, or by email, [email protected]. Both Terry Cross, sales mgr. and Martyn Henderson, g.mgr. will be happy to supply you with additional information and references to other customers using our heat pads.
Best regards - Mike
PS - Note to commentors for reference. We Export heating pads in large volumes TO all parts of China, Japan, Korea and many other parts of the S.E. Asia and Australia. Also, we are currently seeing exceptional growth in the sales of our smaller pads to a variety of domestic pets/owners, exotic animal owners - reptiles/amphibians/avian, as well as zoos, companion animal hospitals and animal rescue operations world-wide.
If anyone is interested, our web address is: www.osborne-ind.com


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes! Good stops. Last March we went to the Bonita & Naples area kayaking daily for a week. Lots to enjoy. Glad to hear your entry back into Canada - smuggling all that Mazuri - went ok.
> 
> TFO Is having upload issues with pix.


Yes we felt like smugglers they searched our entire car, it took 20 min to check if it the food was safe. I hope the image issue will be fixed soon... I'd be afraid of kayaking in this region after seeing the gators I fed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Yes we felt like smugglers they searched our entire car, it took 20 min to check if it the food was safe. I hope the image issue will be fixed soon... I'd be afraid of kayaking in this region after seeing the gators I fed.



Nagh - ive kayaked right up to ‘gators. You just don’t want to corner one or come between the mother and its young ones. It’s also best to keep your fingers in toes IN THE BOAT!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a much brighter day here today and hope all is well in your corner of the globe.
> @EllieMay I thought you may appreciate this advert that's currently on or TVs


Hahaha!!! I love it! I’m only a few days in and I’m so glad I got a bulldog.. NOW I know why my grandmother always carried on about them.. She’s a smart little thing and gamey to.. she is ready to adventure everything with me so far and I love that. She’s also the best snuggler when it’s down time.. maybe a tad hard headed, but that’s a trait that I can understand and relate to so I think I can work around it .. I have so many pictures I’d like to post!!! The rain finally stopped so Today, we carved / painted pumpkins, rode 4 wheelers to the park, weighed and soaked tortoises, played fetch with the big dogs, and now we are watching the new lion king.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I won't be starting from scratch I don't have the woodworking skills for that so I may buy an insulated dog kennel like this -https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pets-Imperial®-Medium-Insulated-Norfolk/dp/B00NIWU42Q/ref=pd_sbs_199_t_2/259-6295552-3613546?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00NIWU42Q&pd_rd_r=6b5495f9-a5a0-40a8-b7a3-11bb9d072c52&pd_rd_w=NYH7d&pd_rd_wg=Zq5Mc&pf_rd_p=e44592b5-e56d-44c2-a4f9-dbdc09b29395&pf_rd_r=FYVNJJNSGFWWGQHDVDCN&psc=1&refRID=FYVNJJNSGFWWGQHDVDCN
> 
> Dimensions of Norfolk Dog Kennel: 87.5cm (34") Width x 57.5cm (23") Depth x 58cm (23") Height. Internal dimensions: 72cm (28") Width x 45.5cm (18") Depth x 43cm (17") Height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I could put a RHP on the roof (which is hinged to open).
> Lola is just over a foot long and about 8 inches from plastron to top of carapace when resting.
> Do you think this would be big enough for him as a heated hide in his room?


I really do!! I looked at those and thought it was a great idea my self.. the only reason I didn’t was because I knew a sully would outgrow that door eventually.. those houses are rated very well for durability and insulation and also have one of the widest doors available!


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Hey everyone, im back from Florida, I wish I could live there. I went to Hannah park in Jacksonville then Fort de soto and then Bonita and Naples. On my way back I stopped at the Georgia aquarium. I wish I could upload pictures but it keeps saying they are too big.


The pics aren’t working for anyone right now so try it again when it’s fixed.. I LOVE visiting aquariums!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh - ive kayaked right up to ‘gators. You just don’t want to corner one or come between the mother and its young ones. It’s also best to keep your fingers in toes IN THE BOAT!


Ya think??? lololol)))


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That sounds ideal then. I can't get the kane heat mats here but hoping that as it's indoors it will be cosy enough with just the rhp. It's not big enough to add an oil filled radiator as most nightboxes use, but I also have the che if needed or I could maybe add a small tubular heater. I think it will be warmer for him than he is used to now because all his night heat is outside his hide. I guess I will just have to monitor the temps to make sure it's warm enough at his level.
> I had thought about using a plastic tray on the floor with substrate if I can get one the right size to make it easier to clean.


Try a “ farm innovator” mat... they are durable like a Kane.. also, search for a pig mat... the Kane’s were originally designed for farm or ranchers with baby livestock in mind. There has to be a version in your country...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you sure you can’t find a similar heat made for hogs or dogs there? I’m sure ive seen them advertised in UK sports magazines?
> 
> Take a look at this info here, re Osborne heat mats
> 
> The company I work for here in the US has manufactured a very high quality Fiberglass heat pad (Stanfield brand) featuring a molded-in element for over 30 years. These pads are available in a variety of sizes/models to fit farrowing & weaning pens of many types. They can be used with or without our and others manual rheostatic or auto-thermostatic controls.
> In the UK, you may contact our sister company, Osborne Europe, Ltd. at their offices in Tyne & Wear (Newcastle) by phone: (191) 259-6222, Fax ...2900, or by email, [email protected]. Both Terry Cross, sales mgr. and Martyn Henderson, g.mgr. will be happy to supply you with additional information and references to other customers using our heat pads.
> Best regards - Mike
> PS - Note to commentors for reference. We Export heating pads in large volumes TO all parts of China, Japan, Korea and many other parts of the S.E. Asia and Australia. Also, we are currently seeing exceptional growth in the sales of our smaller pads to a variety of domestic pets/owners, exotic animal owners - reptiles/amphibians/avian, as well as zoos, companion animal hospitals and animal rescue operations world-wide.
> If anyone is interested, our web address is: www.osborne-ind.com


Sometimes I wonder why I dint read all the posts before I reply!!!! Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I won't be starting from scratch I don't have the woodworking skills for that so I may buy an insulated dog kennel like this -https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pets-Imperial®-Medium-Insulated-Norfolk/dp/B00NIWU42Q/ref=pd_sbs_199_t_2/259-6295552-3613546?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00NIWU42Q&pd_rd_r=6b5495f9-a5a0-40a8-b7a3-11bb9d072c52&pd_rd_w=NYH7d&pd_rd_wg=Zq5Mc&pf_rd_p=e44592b5-e56d-44c2-a4f9-dbdc09b29395&pf_rd_r=FYVNJJNSGFWWGQHDVDCN&psc=1&refRID=FYVNJJNSGFWWGQHDVDCN
> 
> Dimensions of Norfolk Dog Kennel: 87.5cm (34") Width x 57.5cm (23") Depth x 58cm (23") Height. Internal dimensions: 72cm (28") Width x 45.5cm (18") Depth x 43cm (17") Height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I could put a RHP on the roof (which is hinged to open).
> Lola is just over a foot long and about 8 inches from plastron to top of carapace when resting.
> Do you think this would be big enough for him as a heated hide in his room?


We've always mounted our RHPs on side walls. Heat rises, and I don't think the heat panel would be close enough to the tortoise's back if on the ceiling. RHPs need something in front of them to radiate the heat off of, they don't heat the air around them - they reflect the heat off of something.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hahaha!!! I love it! I’m only a few days in and I’m so glad I got a bulldog.. NOW I know why my grandmother always carried on about them.. She’s a smart little thing and gamey to.. she is ready to adventure everything with me so far and I love that. She’s also the best snuggler when it’s down time.. maybe a tad hard headed, but that’s a trait that I can understand and relate to so I think I can work around it .. I have so many pictures I’d like to post!!! The rain finally stopped so Today, we carved / painted pumpkins, rode 4 wheelers to the park, weighed and soaked tortoises, played fetch with the big dogs, and now we are watching the new lion king.


Sounds like a fun day!
Hope the forum solves the picture posting problem soon, I can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you sure you can’t find a similar heat made for hogs or dogs there? I’m sure ive seen them advertised in UK sports magazines?
> 
> Take a look at this info here, re Osborne heat mats
> 
> The company I work for here in the US has manufactured a very high quality Fiberglass heat pad (Stanfield brand) featuring a molded-in element for over 30 years. These pads are available in a variety of sizes/models to fit farrowing & weaning pens of many types. They can be used with or without our and others manual rheostatic or auto-thermostatic controls.
> In the UK, you may contact our sister company, Osborne Europe, Ltd. at their offices in Tyne & Wear (Newcastle) by phone: (191) 259-6222, Fax ...2900, or by email, [email protected]. Both Terry Cross, sales mgr. and Martyn Henderson, g.mgr. will be happy to supply you with additional information and references to other customers using our heat pads.
> Best regards - Mike
> PS - Note to commentors for reference. We Export heating pads in large volumes TO all parts of China, Japan, Korea and many other parts of the S.E. Asia and Australia. Also, we are currently seeing exceptional growth in the sales of our smaller pads to a variety of domestic pets/owners, exotic animal owners - reptiles/amphibians/avian, as well as zoos, companion animal hospitals and animal rescue operations world-wide.
> If anyone is interested, our web address is: www.osborne-ind.com


Thanks Mark, I'll have a look at that and do another search.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> We've always mounted our RHPs on side walls. Heat rises, and I don't think the heat panel would be close enough to the tortoise's back if on the ceiling. RHPs need something in front of them to radiate the heat off of, they don't heat the air around them - they reflect the heat off of something.


I did wonder about that but is there a possibility the torts could get burnt if they lie against it?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you sure you can’t find a similar heat made for hogs or dogs there? I’m sure ive seen them advertised in UK sports magazines?
> 
> Take a look at this info here, re Osborne heat mats
> 
> The company I work for here in the US has manufactured a very high quality Fiberglass heat pad (Stanfield brand) featuring a molded-in element for over 30 years. These pads are available in a variety of sizes/models to fit farrowing & weaning pens of many types. They can be used with or without our and others manual rheostatic or auto-thermostatic controls.
> In the UK, you may contact our sister company, Osborne Europe, Ltd. at their offices in Tyne & Wear (Newcastle) by phone: (191) 259-6222, Fax ...2900, or by email, [email protected]. Both Terry Cross, sales mgr. and Martyn Henderson, g.mgr. will be happy to supply you with additional information and references to other customers using our heat pads.
> Best regards - Mike
> PS - Note to commentors for reference. We Export heating pads in large volumes TO all parts of China, Japan, Korea and many other parts of the S.E. Asia and Australia. Also, we are currently seeing exceptional growth in the sales of our smaller pads to a variety of domestic pets/owners, exotic animal owners - reptiles/amphibians/avian, as well as zoos, companion animal hospitals and animal rescue operations world-wide.
> If anyone is interested, our web address is: www.osborne-ind.com


I found a UK company that sell the Stanfield mats but they are all too big for the floor space in the dog kennel.
I have found this on Amazon but may need a slightly bigger one.

Only 8w though would that be warm enough?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I did wonder about that but is there a possibility the torts could get burnt if they lie against it?


The info is contradictory. I have one mounted on the side in Crushers house and he lies near it often .. no burns


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> The info is contradictory. I have one mounted on the side in Crushers house and he lies near it often .. no burns


What is the heat output on your RHP Heather, please?
I can't tell by the wattage they give in the product description how hot it would get.


----------



## Lyn W

I've also found this on Amazon UK which would be better - a Farm Innovators heated chicken mat 60 watts, 13 x 19 inches but they don't say how long the lead is or if it has a US or UK plug so waiting for a reply to my question. 





*Product Description*
This heated mat provides your flock with a warm place to rest during cold winter months. Ideal for baby chicks to adults in coops, nesting areas and pens. It's constructed of durable, easy-to-clean, high impact ABS plastic and is thermostatically controlled to operate automatically. A red indicator light shows when the unit is operating. The mat can be mounted vertically or horizontally. Note: Does not provide radiant heat to warm your coop.


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh - ive kayaked right up to ‘gators. You just don’t want to corner one or come between the mother and its young ones. It’s also best to keep your fingers in toes IN THE BOAT!


Oh my...you are braver than I am. I've heard them making that big hissss sound when they seem to tell other gators don't touch my food... It was at a place called Wonder gardens in Bonita, really nice small place...Also went to the Naples zoo and to the Naples botanical garden, that garden is the prettiest i've ever seen, truly amazing.


----------



## Reptilony

EllieMay said:


> The pics aren’t working for anyone right now so try it again when it’s fixed.. I LOVE visiting aquariums!


Me too, I HAD to stop to see the biggest aquarium in the world...Does Josh knows about the issue?


----------



## Lyn W

Reptilony said:


> Me too, I HAD to stop to see the biggest aquarium in the world...Does Josh knows about the issue?


I should think so - I'm sure Yvonne would have told him about the problem.
Sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## Reptilony

I forgot to say...while I was gone, my false map kimchi managed to escape his aquarium, fell down 5 ft off the aquarium, then walked to the stairs, fell down the 14 stairs and walked to the bathroom and went behind the bath, stayed there for 3 days, all that without a scratch...I cannot believe how tough he is, that's incredible. All that because I put a separator so he doesn't eat the new java moss. He somehow climbed on it... And so the person in charge removed the separator so it doesn't happen again, and guess what...no more java moss  (Kimchi is my profile picture)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> Thank you I got 50lbs of 5M21 at this exact store!! I should be good for the next year or two. And I almost could not take it with me at the border...I feel very lucky right now.


Great that it worked out for you. What was the problem at the border? Border of Georgia?


----------



## Lyn W

Wow! He is Houdini and James Bond rolled into one little turtle!
I'm glad he is OK after such an adventure.


----------



## Reptilony

Ray--Opo said:


> Great that it worked out for you. What was the problem at the border? Border of Georgia?


No the border to Canada, they said it was okay because it had no meat product in there but also they had never seen tortoise food and they could not get the info they needed so they let me but said next time they might not... It was a weird situation, pretty hard to explain and we've had a ant problem a the camping, they invaded our tent, we had to put the tent to the trash, when we mentionned the ants they where afraid we could have brought back those ants with us...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> No the border to Canada, they said it was okay because it had no meat product in there but also they had never seen tortoise food and they could not get the info they needed so they let me but said next time they might not... It was a weird situation, pretty hard to explain and we've had a ant problem a the camping, they invaded our tent, we had to put the tent to the trash, when we mentionned the ants they where afraid we could have brought back those ants with us...


Whoops forgot where you lived.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Oh my...you are braver than I am. I've heard them making that big hissss sound when they seem to tell other gators don't touch my food... It was at a place called Wonder gardens in Bonita, really nice small place...Also went to the Naples zoo and to the Naples botanical garden, that garden is the prettiest i've ever seen, truly amazing.


Naples is my favorite in Florida. Their beach was amazing when I was there. There was a colony of living sanddollars and raccoons stealing everyone's picnic. Nice restaurants in their mall. There was a lot of wild areas inland also.I had a wonderful time there.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> What is the heat output on your RHP Heather, please?
> I can't tell by the wattage they give in the product description how hot it would get.


I’m not sure exactly.. I know I ordered a higher wattage so I could heat a bigger area if needed but I run mine on a thermostat.. I ordered an inkbird off of eBay and you can get different plugs for it. I


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m not sure exactly.. I know I ordered a higher wattage so I could heat a bigger area if needed but I run mine on a thermostat.. I ordered an inkbird off of eBay and you can get different plugs for it. I


Thanks Heather.
The heated chicken mat from farm innovators looks a good option so thanks for that name.


----------



## EllieMay

Reptilony said:


> Me too, I HAD to stop to see the biggest aquarium in the world...Does Josh knows about the issue?


I saw a different thread where someone had tagged him and Yvonne.. hopefully it will be fixed soon. We had my sons birthday party at the SHREVEPORT aquarium when they first opened.. kids loved it.. much smaller scale though .


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Heather.
> The heated chicken mat from farm innovators looks a good option so thanks for that name.


Sure thing!i have that one in. Pickles house ( also run off inkbird thermostat) but they were selling it for dogs... btw, Toretto used it first and it has held up for two years with growth to 12lbs


----------



## Cathie G

This post is just to see if I can post a picture since everyone is having a problem posting them. It said an error occurred and I couldn't either.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now. 
The clocks went back an hour in the UK last night so it's been dark since about 6 pm today.
I've been thinking it was later than it was all day, but at least we had an hour extra in bed last night!
Anyway Nos Da and I'll see you soon


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now.
> The clocks went back an hour in the UK last night so it's been dark since about 6 pm today.
> I've been thinking it was later than it was all day, but at least we had an hour extra in bed last night!
> Anyway Nos Da and I'll see you soon


Good night Lyn! Sleep well


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> There's a car commercial here in the States that has a family of Golden Retrievers in the car - dad's driving, mom's riding shot gun and there are a couple pups in the back seat. . . real dogs, not a cartoon. Most of them are very clever, but the one I like best has them driving up to a street corner car wash. The car is absolutely COVERED in mud. The dad honks the horn and this group of English bulldogs comes running out. They show close ups of the bull dogs with sponges, buckets of water, one pup in a bucket of suds, lots of suds, then photo shopped paws scrubbing the sides of the car. The last scene shows the full car getting ready to drive off. The lower portion of the car is clean and shiny, but the upper portion is still covered in mud. Makes me chuckle every time I see it.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/o48r/subaru-ascent-dog-tested-car-wash-t1


Whahaha


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> trying the copy and paste option
> 
> well that didn’t work either


Do you have a tool called Snippy tool on your computer. If you do, then open the pic that you want to share use the tool and then paste it in your thread.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a much brighter day here today and hope all is well in your corner of the globe.
> @EllieMay I thought you may appreciate this advert that's currently on or TVs


I appreciated it too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We've always mounted our RHPs on side walls. Heat rises, and I don't think the heat panel would be close enough to the tortoise's back if on the ceiling. RHPs need something in front of them to radiate the heat off of, they don't heat the air around them - they reflect the heat off of something.


what if you took one of those survival blankets (the thermo blanket) and stuck it to the walls inside. Then any heat from the RHP will reflect downwards and around the inside of the kennel.


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> I forgot to say...while I was gone, my false map kimchi managed to escape his aquarium, fell down 5 ft off the aquarium, then walked to the stairs, fell down the 14 stairs and walked to the bathroom and went behind the bath, stayed there for 3 days, all that without a scratch...I cannot believe how tough he is, that's incredible. All that because I put a separator so he doesn't eat the new java moss. He somehow climbed on it... And so the person in charge removed the separator so it doesn't happen again, and guess what...no more java moss  (Kimchi is my profile picture)


kimchi sounds like quite the character.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> This post is just to see if I can post a picture since everyone is having a problem posting them. It said an error occurred and I couldn't either.


Let us see if the snippy tool works.:


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Let us see if the snippy tool works.:


Nope the snippy tool did not work either.


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday everyone.

Congratulations to Linda on England's win against the All Blacks. Now we are going to be on opposing sides for the final. May the best team win.
WE had some beautiful rain over the weekend. I bought a 120lt drum to catch more rain water and it was filled up within 20 minutes there after it just over flowed and I cried at all the water that was wasted and went into the ground. Oh well at least I have a little bit more water for my garden than I had before.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> what if you took one of those survival blankets (the thermo blanket) and stuck it to the walls inside. Then any heat from the RHP will reflect downwards and around the inside of the kennel.


I have a roll of silver insulating material I thought I would line the kennel with.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Monday everyone.
> 
> Congratulations to Linda on England's win against the All Blacks. Now we are going to be on opposing sides for the final. May the best team win.
> WE had some beautiful rain over the weekend. I bought a 120lt drum to catch more rain water and it was filled up within 20 minutes there after it just over flowed and I cried at all the water that was wasted and went into the ground. Oh well at least I have a little bit more water for my garden than I had before.


Linda's been supporting Wales but I'm sure England would be the next best thing for her.
Congratulations on RSA win against Wales. It was close towards the end and I hope they go on to win the World Cup!!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Monday everyone!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Linda's been supporting Wales but I'm sure England would be the next best thing for her.
> Congratulations on RSA win against Wales. It was close towards the end and I hope they go on to win the World Cup!!


I think that it will be a good battle between the two. It should be a good game to watch.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Monday everyone.
> 
> Congratulations to Linda on England's win against the All Blacks. Now we are going to be on opposing sides for the final. May the best team win.
> WE had some beautiful rain over the weekend. I bought a 120lt drum to catch more rain water and it was filled up within 20 minutes there after it just over flowed and I cried at all the water that was wasted and went into the ground. Oh well at least I have a little bit more water for my garden than I had before.


I can’t imagine not having water readily available.. we truly are spoiled in the US I think. 
Happy Monday Carol!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just dropping in to say "Hello!"


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Monday everyone.
> 
> Congratulations to Linda on England's win against the All Blacks. Now we are going to be on opposing sides for the final. May the best team win.
> WE had some beautiful rain over the weekend. I bought a 120lt drum to catch more rain water and it was filled up within 20 minutes there after it just over flowed and I cried at all the water that was wasted and went into the ground. Oh well at least I have a little bit more water for my garden than I had before.



Time for another barrel.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine not having water readily available.. we truly are spoiled in the US I think.
> Happy Monday Carol!



In the first 15 days of October here in Maryland we received roughly 0.025 inches of water = drought like. In the last two weeks, we were submerged with over 5 inches! Famine or Feast!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nope the snippy tool did not work either.


I haven't tried taking a picture while posting...didn't work either.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Monday everyone.
> 
> Congratulations to Linda on England's win against the All Blacks. Now we are going to be on opposing sides for the final. May the best team win.
> WE had some beautiful rain over the weekend. I bought a 120lt drum to catch more rain water and it was filled up within 20 minutes there after it just over flowed and I cried at all the water that was wasted and went into the ground. Oh well at least I have a little bit more water for my garden than I had before.





Yvonne G said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hello!"


Hello!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm off to bed now.
> The clocks went back an hour in the UK last night so it's been dark since about 6 pm today.
> I've been thinking it was later than it was all day, but at least we had an hour extra in bed last night!
> Anyway Nos Da and I'll see you soon


Our's is this coming weekend. I dread it. It always takes me awhile to adjust.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine not having water readily available.. we truly are spoiled in the US I think.
> Happy Monday Carol!


We do have it readily available however we cannot just water our gardens because we have to keep in mind that our dams are not at 100% capacity and we are going into summer. But also since we went through the drought last year and had the heavy restrictions, I must admit that I cringe when I see all the water that gets wasted. i.e. the water from our showers, and laundry going down the drain. I would love to set up a nice grey water system so that I can use that water for my gardens instead, but I really just don't have that kind of cash available. It would cost us a minimum of $3500 to set it up. All our cash goes to my sons university fees at the moment, and when he is done it will be the youngest sons turn. It never ends.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for another barrel.


Yes most definitely. I am trying to find one that I can get which will hold a much bigger capacity without breaking my bank.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> In the first 15 days of October here in Maryland we received roughly 0.025 inches of water = drought like. In the last two weeks, we were submerged with over 5 inches! Famine or Feast!


Your barrel must be completely full now as well.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hello!


Hi Ya!!


----------



## CarolM

I saw this and thought of you Heather. Hopefully the snippy tool works otherwise this will just be a very confusing post for Heather.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I saw this and thought of you Heather. Hopefully the snippy tool works otherwise this will just be a very confusing post for Heather.


aaarrrrrggggghhhh It did not allow me to post the pic. It was a pic of a Bulldog, saying:

Happy Tueday
Today I will FOCUS on what matters.....
and let go of what clearly doesn't 

And the Bulldog has a butterfly on it's tongue.

Maybe we can do it this way.:

https://za.pinterest.com/pin/534028468299781190/?lp=true


----------



## CarolM

This not being able to post pictures is quite annoying. It is spoiling our fun!!!


----------



## Bébert81

Hello all!
This week-end I visited the turtle/tortoise rescue center again.
So nice to speak of our hobby and see lot of animals!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Your barrel must be completely full now as well.



It’s all full now, but unfortunately, the outdoor growing season is over. :-( so no need for all the water. The rain has helped our trees & lawn. I did use 2 whole gallons of fresh rain water to do a partial water refresh on our aquarium and watered indoor plants, but the season is over.


----------



## Yvonne G

Testing to post a picture frm my file in my computer:

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file.

10-21-11 birdy boy.jpg

Testing to post a picture copy/pasted from my friend Google:







Testing to post a picture copy/pasted from the file in my computer:

Nope, copy/paste doesn't work in that file.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Testing to post a picture frm my file in my computer:
> 
> *The following error occurred*
> There was a problem uploading your file.
> 
> 10-21-11 birdy boy.jpg
> 
> Testing to post a picture copy/pasted from my friend Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing to post a picture copy/pasted from the file in my computer:
> 
> Nope, copy/paste doesn't work in that file.




Wait! I see a parrot!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fresh persimmons from our tree!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait! I see a parrot!


That was copy/paste from Google.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Fresh persimmons from our tree!
> 
> View attachment 282666


So it's working for you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> So it's working for you!



Yep! Looks to be working


----------



## Yvonne G

Let me try one:

Nope. I get the error.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was from my Kindle. Now I'm trying from my computer:

Nope - error!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting. These are recent photos and uploading from my iPad...

One more test.

Hhmmmm, now it’s not!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it may depend upon how many pixels the pictures are saved at (O-o-o-o-o oh no! I ended my sentence with a preposition! Shame, shame!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Let me try the persimmon pix again.

Nope - same pix as above won't load.

Back to Broken. :-(


----------



## Yvonne G

Hopefully that means he's working on it now.


----------



## Cathie G

I've always had to go through stuff like that possibly because of my privacy settings. Even on Facebook. I posted a video of my birds in a cage I designed and built for them. Facebook took it down and said I posted copyright material. That was silly because I can't copyright my birds and didn't have time to copyright my new cage.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I've always had to go through stuff like that possibly because of my privacy settings. Even on Facebook. I posted a video of my birds in a cage I designed and built for them. Facebook took it down and said I posted copyright material. That was silly because I can't copyright my birds and didn't have time to copyright my new cage.


Take it as a compliment. They must've thought the pictures were professional!


----------



## Ray--Opo

The leprechaun is messing with our pics. We have to include him in our posts more often. He feels neglected


----------



## EllieMay

Good night all! Hope everyone sleep


CarolM said:


> aaarrrrrggggghhhh It did not allow me to post the pic. It was a pic of a Bulldog, saying:
> 
> Happy Tueday
> Today I will FOCUS on what matters.....
> and let go of what clearly doesn't
> 
> And the Bulldog has a butterfly on it's tongue.
> 
> Maybe we can do it this way.:
> 
> https://za.pinterest.com/pin/534028468299781190/?lp=true


awwww, that’s adorable! I needed that too thank you Carol!


----------



## EllieMay

Well darn! I got all excited thinking I can post a pic... I was “liking” away going through all the posts and then it started asking me if I was sure again.... lol.... should’ve known


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s all full now, but unfortunately, the outdoor growing season is over. :-( so no need for all the water. The rain has helped our trees & lawn. I did use 2 whole gallons of fresh rain water to do a partial water refresh on our aquarium and watered indoor plants, but the season is over.


Aaahhh. So then what will you do with the water that you still have?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep! Looks to be working
> 
> View attachment 282667
> View attachment 282668



I have never tasted a persimmon. But they do like very yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think it may depend upon how many pixels the pictures are saved at (O-o-o-o-o oh no! I ended my sentence with a preposition! Shame, shame!)


LOL.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I've always had to go through stuff like that possibly because of my privacy settings. Even on Facebook. I posted a video of my birds in a cage I designed and built for them. Facebook took it down and said I posted copyright material. That was silly because I can't copyright my birds and didn't have time to copyright my new cage.


Oh my word, how do they determine when it is copy right material exactly? Or prove that it is not yours. Which they had wrong anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> The leprechaun is messing with our pics. We have to include him in our posts more often. He feels neglected


Aw Awe!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well darn! I got all excited thinking I can post a pic... I was “liking” away going through all the posts and then it started asking me if I was sure again.... lol.... should’ve known


Should've known if you were sure or not?


----------



## CarolM

And we are back to being al caught up again. Hmmm I don't think that we will be getting to the 200 000 posts mark by Christmas this year.
Just to test the pics again though.: Not working as it keeps on giving me an error message. Oh well we will keep on trying.

Have an awesome Wednesday everyone.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> And we are back to being al caught up again. Hmmm I don't think that we will be getting to the 200 000 posts mark by Christmas this year.
> Just to test the pics again though.: Not working as it keeps on giving me an error message. Oh well we will keep on trying.
> 
> Have an awesome Wednesday everyone.


Ahh I copied and pasted the pic from Google. Like Yvonne did and it seems to work.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Aaahhh. So then what will you do with the water that you still have?



It’s only 50 gallons. Just have to drain the barrel before Winter freezes.

Speaking of drought in South Africa..

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-safrica-drought-idUSKBN1X71H0


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s only 50 gallons. Just have to drain the barrel before Winter freezes.
> 
> Speaking of drought in South Africa..
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-safrica-drought-idUSKBN1X71H0


Yes, the Eastern Cape and Gauteng are now sitting with water restrictions. Cape Town is still fine for now, but we still have to keep in mind using less water if we can do so.
But unlike Cape Town which gets most of it's rain in winter Gauteng gets most of it's rain in summer. So I am sure that they will be fine once the rains start. Considering that Cape Town had so much more rain this winter compared to the last few years.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yes, the Eastern Cape and Gauteng are now sitting with water restrictions. Cape Town is still fine for now, but we still have to keep in mind using less water if we can do so.
> But unlike Cape Town which gets most of it's rain in winter Gauteng gets most of it's rain in summer. So I am sure that they will be fine once the rains start. Considering that Cape Town had so much more rain this winter compared to the last few years.


Although the photo in the article was taken in January 2018 and the beginning of the article talks about summer, but we have just finished out winter and are only going into summer now. So not everything in that article makes sense. Maybe I read it wrong. Who knows.


----------



## Yvonne G

So I'm trying a picture from my computer. . .

Nope - I got the dreaded error message.


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is kinda like the horse with no name. 
Now we have posts with no pics!
Maybe @Bee62 can write and sing a tune about this for us


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ahh I copied and pasted the pic from Google. Like Yvonne did and it seems to work.


Ohh...so we can post copyright material but not our own stuff...maybe my bird video would now. I'd have to find it to try.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Take it as a compliment. They must've thought the pictures were professional!


If the woodworking had been on the same level as Marco2bear I could understand that. But I just do rough cut with a hand saw. I don't even understand why they would mess with me. I never posted anything political or negative. Facebook didn't take down any political lies or people that threatened to do mass shootings so why mess with a little nobody.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s only 50 gallons. Just have to drain the barrel before Winter freezes.
> 
> Speaking of drought in South Africa..
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-safrica-drought-idUSKBN1X71H0


I'm just wondering if winter would actually freeze all the way in a container that big in your neck of the woods.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Should've known if you were sure or not?


That too... but I I could have correctly assumed that something wasn’t working right again))


----------



## EllieMay

Well... good afternoon.. I did another test and still couldn’t post a pic.. I even tried to copy n paste a meme.. happy Wednesday regardless!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm just wondering if winter would actually freeze all the way in a container that big in your neck of the woods.



Believe me, it sure would. We get many days & weeks below freezing coupled with a few major snowstorm Nor’easters. Freezes car batteries, water inside water spigot taps, lakes, rivers and even the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For folks looking for easy “humid hides” and can’t figure out how to make one..

https://www.reptilebasics.com/hide-boxes/humidity-hut-small-hide-box/


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ahh I copied and pasted the pic from Google. Like Yvonne did and it seems to work.


Some do and some don't - maybe something to do with the copy write?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For folks looking for easy “humid hides” and can’t figure out how to make one..
> 
> https://www.reptilebasics.com/hide-boxes/humidity-hut-small-hide-box/


Good idea for smaller torts.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
Just popping in before bed.
We've had a few dry days here ,but now rain is on its way back for the rest of the week. 
I've ordered my kennel for Lola which will take about 2 weeks to get here. I just have to sort out the heating for it.
I don't think the heated chicken mat I've been looking at will meet the BSS requirements for electrics - they don't seem to be popular with UK chicken keepers so can't find a UK model. Maybe I could get it completely rewired. I'll have to ask my brother. 
Anyway I'll pop in again tomorrow until then Nos Da!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> Just popping in before bed.
> We've had a few dry days here ,but now rain is on its way back for the rest of the week.
> I've ordered my kennel for Lola which will take about 2 weeks to get here. I just have to sort out the heating for it.
> I don't think the heated chicken mat I've been looking at will meet the BSS requirements for electrics - they don't seem to be popular with UK chicken keepers so can't find a UK model. Maybe I could get it completely rewired. I'll have to ask my brother.
> Anyway I'll pop in again tomorrow until then Nos Da!




How about something like this? https://www.warwickwhelpingboxes.co.uk/product/warwick-pet-heat-pad-large-80-x-50cm/


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> For folks looking for easy “humid hides” and can’t figure out how to make one..
> 
> https://www.reptilebasics.com/hide-boxes/humidity-hut-small-hide-box/


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> Just popping in before bed.
> We've had a few dry days here ,but now rain is on its way back for the rest of the week.
> I've ordered my kennel for Lola which will take about 2 weeks to get here. I just have to sort out the heating for it.
> I don't think the heated chicken mat I've been looking at will meet the BSS requirements for electrics - they don't seem to be popular with UK chicken keepers so can't find a UK model. Maybe I could get it completely rewired. I'll have to ask my brother.
> Anyway I'll pop in again tomorrow until then Nos Da!


Nighty Night. Lyn. Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## CarolM

Okay that was a really quick catch up.






Just to brighten up your day. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!!


Top of the mornin to ya Heather.


----------



## Lyn W

Boooo!!
Hope Hallowe'en isn't too scary for you.


----------



## Kristoff

Happy Halloween, my dears! I see the meerkats are on the prowl again and the pic upload feature has fallen into their hands. Wonder what the ghost shrimp are up to tonight...


----------



## CarolM

T


Kristoff said:


> Happy Halloween, my dears! I see the meerkats are on the prowl again and the pic upload feature has fallen into their hands. Wonder what the ghost shrimp are up to tonight...


he ghost shrimp are getting prepped for Halloween night. They just love jumping out and scaring the critters of the CDR Rooms. Happy Halloween back at you and I love your pumpkin. (I presume that it is your pumpkin!)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, I had a injection in my knee and it feels much better. Still have to be careful of injuring again. But I get to return to PT today. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> For folks looking for easy “humid hides” and can’t figure out how to make one..
> 
> https://www.reptilebasics.com/hide-boxes/humidity-hut-small-hide-box/


Darn you Mark, that makes me want to get another sully


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good idea for smaller torts.


Yeah, if it came in 'medium' or 'large' I'd probably buy a couple.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Happy Halloween, my dears! I see the meerkats are on the prowl again and the pic upload feature has fallen into their hands. Wonder what the ghost shrimp are up to tonight...


What a cool pumpkin!!! Love it


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list. 

My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past. 

My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.

So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.

Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go. 

They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow? 

They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> 
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.




More mouths to feed!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nasty cold weather front blowing in from West to East now. Our temps are reportedly going to drop 30-35 degrees as it moves in. Tornado activity too.

MARYLAND — Conditions are favorable for the development of a tornado in much of Maryland Thursday, according to the National Weather Service. It issued a tornado watch that applies to most of the state. The tornado watch is effective from 2:55 p.m. until midnight to tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty cold weather front blowing in from West to East now. Our temps are reportedly going to drop 30-35 degrees as it moves in. Tornado activity too.
> 
> MARYLAND — Conditions are favorable for the development of a tornado in much of Maryland Thursday, according to the National Weather Service. It issued a tornado watch that applies to most of the state. The tornado watch is effective from 2:55 p.m. until midnight to tonight.


We have heavy rain and strong winds (50+ mph) coming in for the weekend too - not Tornado strength though thank goodness.
Hope you aren't too badly affected.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> 
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


They'll keep you busy Yvonne, looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Lyn W

It's been pretty quiet in here for a few days.
Is Linda away again or just busy?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Happy Halloween, my dears! I see the meerkats are on the prowl again and the pic upload feature has fallen into their hands. Wonder what the ghost shrimp are up to tonight...


Happy Hallowe'en to you and your family too, Lena.
How are things in Canada?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, I had a injection in my knee and it feels much better. Still have to be careful of injuring again. But I get to return to PT today. Hope everyone is doing well.


Good to hear you're getting some relief from the pain Ray, and hope the PT helps too.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Halloween everyone!


Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> 
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


congratulations! Hope they are well and can’t wait to see...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty cold weather front blowing in from West to East now. Our temps are reportedly going to drop 30-35 degrees as it moves in. Tornado activity too.
> 
> MARYLAND — Conditions are favorable for the development of a tornado in much of Maryland Thursday, according to the National Weather Service. It issued a tornado watch that applies to most of the state. The tornado watch is effective from 2:55 p.m. until midnight to tonight.


Stay warm and covered!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It's been pretty quiet in here for a few days.
> Is Linda away again or just busy?


I’ve wondered the same... @Joes Mum


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> 
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


Congrats on your new family members.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Friday!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> 
> congratulations! Hope they are well and can’t wait to see...


I haven't been outside yet this a.m. to see if any hooligans t-papered my cactus garden or anything like that. Ever since someone chopped off several nice big branches off one of my cactus I've been feeling insecure in my safety here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Stay warm and covered!



We survived! Another inch of rain to end out October. Didnt lose power, sun is up, no trees down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, licking my wounds from therapy yesterday. Heat pack on my lower back and cold pack on my knee. My wife will take care of Opo today.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, licking my wounds from therapy yesterday. Heat pack on my lower back and cold pack on my knee. My wife will take care of Opo today.


Ain't wives great?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all! Its been awhile. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice cool sunny day finally, BUT they are calling for a pretty hard freeze tonight. Sooooo, we brought our Elephant Ear plants into our sun room/conservatory. Christmas cactus, Jasmine, Persian Lime round out the left side, while hibiscus pothos and a mixed planter round out the right. Elephant Ears fill the main window and center ares. The doors just barely open.

Wintertime is around the corner. Summer is over.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't been outside yet this a.m. to see if any hooligans t-papered my cactus garden or anything like that. Ever since someone chopped off several nice big branches off one of my cactus I've been feeling insecure in my safety here.


It was very quiet here - no trick or treaters about and I bought some treats to hand out too. I don't think there are many young kids in the street anymore.
Maybe you should install a cctv camera - or perhaps just a dummy - it may deter any would-be visitors.
We now have Bonfire Night - or rather nights - to get through and kids are already causing problems throwing fireworks at cars etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We survived! Another inch of rain to end out October. Didn't lose power, sun is up, no trees down.


Ours is just starting we have warnings out for high winds and heavy rain until tomorrow evening. I think Oct has been the wettest month for along time.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, licking my wounds from therapy yesterday. Heat pack on my lower back and cold pack on my knee. My wife will take care of Opo today.


Good job you have a deputy.
I'm sure Opo appreciates Rose's help.
Hope you are feeling better soon Ray.


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday all! Its been awhile. Hope everyone is well


Happy Friday and November to you too.
Hope all is OK with you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It was very quiet here - no trick or treaters about and I bought some treats to hand out too. I don't think there are many young kids in the street anymore.
> Maybe you should install a cctv camera - or perhaps just a dummy - it may deter any would-be visitors.
> We now have Bonfire Night - or rather nights - to get through and kids are already causing problems throwing fireworks at cars etc.




Bonfire Night... = *Guy Fawkes Night*, also known as *Guy Fawkes Day*, *Bonfire Night* and *Firework Night*, is an annual commemoration observed on 5 November, primarily in the United Kingdom. Its history begins with the events of 5 November 1605 O.S., when Guy Fawkes, a member of the Gunpowder Plot, was arrested while guarding explosives the plotters had placed beneath the House of Lords. Celebrating the fact that King James I had survived the attempt on his life, people lit bonfires around London; and months later, the introduction of the Observance of 5th November Actenforced an annual public day of thanksgiving for the plot's failure.

Remember Guy Fawkes Poem! 

*Remember, remember! The fifth of November, Gunpowder treason and plot; I know of no reason. Why the Gunpowder treason. Should ever be forgot! *


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't been outside yet this a.m. to see if any hooligans t-papered my cactus garden or anything like that. Ever since someone chopped off several nice big branches off one of my cactus I've been feeling insecure in my safety here.


That’s so sad that’s you can’t even be secure in your own space anymore . How was the vet visit?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, licking my wounds from therapy yesterday. Heat pack on my lower back and cold pack on my knee. My wife will take care of Opo today.


 Sending Good vibes us your way Ray


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday all! Its been awhile. Hope everyone is well


Happy Friday to you! You’ve been ok? I wondered at your absence....


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Bonfire Night... = *Guy Fawkes Night*, also known as *Guy Fawkes Day*, *Bonfire Night* and *Firework Night*, is an annual commemoration observed on 5 November, primarily in the United Kingdom. Its history begins with the events of 5 November 1605 O.S., when Guy Fawkes, a member of the Gunpowder Plot, was arrested while guarding explosives the plotters had placed beneath the House of Lords. Celebrating the fact that King James I had survived the attempt on his life, people lit bonfires around London; and months later, the introduction of the Observance of 5th November Actenforced an annual public day of thanksgiving for the plot's failure.
> 
> Remember Guy Fawkes Poem!
> 
> *Remember, remember! The fifth of November, Gunpowder treason and plot; I know of no reason. Why the Gunpowder treason. Should ever be forgot! *


How cool..... That’s a piece of history that I did not know


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I hope everyone is o.k.
I've begun to "do" the Christmas cards.
I fully intended to catch up on my CDR reading while I was up in Georgia. But issues with mom kept me busy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, licking my wounds from therapy yesterday. Heat pack on my lower back and cold pack on my knee. My wife will take care of Opo today.


The day after is always the worst! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> That’s so sad that’s you can’t even be secure in your own space anymore . How was the vet visit?


He gave me some ointment for their eyes and some antibiotic to administer twice a day. . . but I really think the infection is past and they're getting better. I just have to figure out how to get the stuck on goop off their fur without making them hate me. It doesn't wash off with a wet cloth. I know I can get it off with a flea comb, but that would probably be pretty painful.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> T
> 
> he ghost shrimp are getting prepped for Halloween night. They just love jumping out and scaring the critters of the CDR Rooms. Happy Halloween back at you and I love your pumpkin. (I presume that it is your pumpkin!)


Not my pumpkin. I stole it. From one of the local turtle associations.  Naughty step?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Not my pumpkin. I stole it. From one of the local turtle associations.  Naughty step?


You said it - to the naughty step, be off!!!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> 
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


And so the family grows. Already love them. Hope they don't give you too much trouble, Yvonne.  
I hope to be cat-sitting, in my home, a three-legged orange tabby from Iran sometime in January.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Happy Hallowe'en to you and your family too, Lena.
> How are things in Canada?


Getting cold.  We went trick-or-treating in the rain. Apparently some places in Quebec moved Halloween to today because of the weather, but our mayor said, "You never know. The weather could be even worse the next day. This is Canada." And he was right!  How are you, Lyn?


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> You said it - to the naughty step, be off!!!



OK, bye...


----------



## Hayden5555

HELP!!!! Hello I have a baby Greek tortoise who’s a male. I really want to have two baby Greeks. If I purchase a baby male Greek tortoise and raise them up together would the males fight when older or would they be friends or family since they would be grown up in the same enclosure. Please let me know your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I won't be starting from scratch I don't have the woodworking skills for that so I may buy an insulated dog kennel
> 
> Dimensions of Norfolk Dog Kennel: 87.5cm (34") Width x 57.5cm (23") Depth x 58cm (23") Height. Internal dimensions: 72cm (28") Width x 45.5cm (18") Depth x 43cm (17") Height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I could put a RHP on the roof (which is hinged to open).
> Lola is just over a foot long and about 8 inches from plastron to top of carapace when resting.
> Do you think this would be big enough for him as a heated hide in his room?


That’s like the one I used for Joe. It might be on the small side for Lola


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Monday everyone.
> 
> Congratulations to Linda on England's win against the All Blacks. Now we are going to be on opposing sides for the final. May the best team win.
> WE had some beautiful rain over the weekend. I bought a 120lt drum to catch more rain water and it was filled up within 20 minutes there after it just over flowed and I cried at all the water that was wasted and went into the ground. Oh well at least I have a little bit more water for my garden than I had before.


It was a huge win. Sadly, from my point of view, Wales lost RSA next day and England lost to RSA next day.

well done South Africa. You played better today!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's been pretty quiet in here for a few days.
> Is Linda away again or just busy?


Just busy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hayden5555 said:


> HELP!!!! Hello I have a baby Greek tortoise who’s a male. I really want to have two baby Greeks. If I purchase a baby male Greek tortoise and raise them up together would the males fight when older or would they be friends or family since they would be grown up in the same enclosure. Please let me know your thoughts and experiences.


Hayden has started this thread in the Greek section. There is no need for us to reply to it here in the CDR.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Saturday all. Sorry I have been gone so long, but I have been out and about doing things and not having the app makes getting on here a pain.

All is well, if rather windy and wet, in my corner of the UK. Daughter has a new flatmate and son has an interview for a new job.

If the weather improves we might go out birdwatching tomorrow. I can’t post photos because the forum is broken and won’t let me


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope everyone is o.k.
> I've begun to "do" the Christmas cards.
> I fully intended to catch up on my CDR reading while I was up in Georgia. But issues with mom kept me busy.


Hi Ed glad you're back safe and sound and that your Mum is OK - hope the issues weren't too serious.


----------



## Lyn W

Hayden5555 said:


> HELP!!!! Hello I have a baby Greek tortoise who’s a male. I really want to have two baby Greeks. If I purchase a baby male Greek tortoise and raise them up together would the males fight when older or would they be friends or family since they would be grown up in the same enclosure. Please let me know your thoughts and experiences.


Hi Haydn I'm sure you've already received lots of good advice and warnings about keeping pairs of torts in the other thread, but you're always welcome to come and talk nonsense with us in the CDR


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Getting cold.  We went trick-or-treating in the rain. Apparently some places in Quebec moved Halloween to today because of the weather, but our mayor said, "You never know. The weather could be even worse the next day. This is Canada." And he was right!  How are you, Lyn?


All good with me thanks Lena, I've had a week's holiday from school for half term but back in in Monday,
So back to the grind stone but rehearsals will start for the Xmas concert which will break things up a bit.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Just to keep you all in the loop - The Tortoise Forum has grown too big for its britches and has to be moved to a larger space (that's why pictures are sporadic). He's trying to move us so as to not lose any of our historical data and with the least possible interruption. So please understand - he IS working on it and hopefully it will be resolved soon.



Anyone wondering if we’re mostly to blame for this?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s like the one I used for Joe. It might be on the small side for Lola


Hi Linda good to see you back with us.
It's only for night use in his room, much bigger than his current hide, which is the top off a covered cat litter tray, and big enough for me to heat with something that I'm undecided on yet. Either a RHP, or a tubular heater or just his che - also been looking at heated mats. I just want to be able to contain his heat and turn my central heating off at night.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It was a huge win. Sadly, from my point of view, Wales lost RSA next day and England lost to RSA next day.
> 
> well done South Africa. You played better today!


Yes disappointing about the Wales game - I've seen them beat RSA a couple of times in Cardiff,but the best team won today so congratulations to RSA!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy Saturday all. Sorry I have been gone so long, but I have been out and about doing things and not having the app makes getting on here a pain.
> 
> All is well, if rather windy and wet, in my corner of the UK. Daughter has a new flatmate and son has an interview for a new job.
> 
> If the weather improves we might go out birdwatching tomorrow. I can’t post photos because the forum is broken and won’t let me


Rather soggy in Wales too and we've had very high winds.
Hope all goes well with daughter's new roomie and good luck to Joesbro for the interview - is it a new company or within the one he is with now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> And so the family grows. Already love them. Hope they don't give you too much trouble, Yvonne.
> I hope to be cat-sitting, in my home, a three-legged orange tabby from Iran sometime in January.


I never used to be very fond of the orange kitties, but since I took in Charlie, a stray, I've grown to really like them. Here's Charlie at the back door begging to come in:

Well, you'll just have to imagine his pretty face at the back door, as the gremlins won't allow my picture to open.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought I was going to be able to find a 'work around' for posting pictures, and I sent the picture of Charlie at my back door to myself in an email. Then I was going to copy/paste it here. But my computer is smarter than I. Earlier I answered a post and added a copy/paste picture from Google of a CHE, and when I 'paste' charlie's picture here, the CHE shows up. No matter if I 'esc' the CHE picture and re-copy Charlie's picture, that's all that will post. So, my friends, here is Charlie at my back door, looking in the window at me:







LOL!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> How cool..... That’s a piece of history that I did not know


It used to be good fun, and still could be if they confined it to the 5th, but now it seems to go on for the best of a week with people having fireworks days before and even after it. The fireworks are also more like bombs going off rather than pretty displays - it plays havoc with pets because there isn't just one night anymore when people know to keep there animals indoors.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I thought I was going to be able to find a 'work around' for posting pictures, and I sent the picture of Charlie at my back door to myself in an email. Then I was going to copy/paste it here. But my computer is smarter than I. Earlier I answered a post and added a copy/paste picture from Google of a CHE, and when I 'paste' charlie's picture here, the CHE shows up. No matter if I 'exit' the CHE picture and re-copy Charlie's picture, that's all that will post. So, my friends, here is Charlie at my back door, looking in the window at me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!


A Cat heating emitter!
Not quite the cute kitty we were expecting!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and a drier day than we have at the moment!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi Linda good to see you back with us.
> It's only for night use in his room, much bigger than his current hide, which is the top off a covered cat litter tray, and big enough for me to heat with something that I'm undecided on yet. Either a RHP, or a tubular heater or just his che - also been looking at heated mats. I just want to be able to contain his heat and turn my central heating off at night.


It would probably work for that as long as the door is wide enough. 

I lined it with that silver bubble wrap stuff that you can buy from B&Q to go behind radiators (use a staple gun)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Rather soggy in Wales too and we've had very high winds.
> Hope all goes well with daughter's new roomie and good luck to Joesbro for the interview - is it a new company or within the one he is with now?


A different company. So far he’s had two Skype interviews with people in the USA. The next step is to meet the UK management. It’s a global financial services business that wants an in-house design team in the UK. He currently works for a small company that does design for lots of businesses


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It would probably work for that as long as the door is wide enough.
> 
> I lined it with that silver bubble wrap stuff that you can buy from B&Q to go behind radiators (use a staple gun)


Yes I checked that and all good.
I have a roll of that to add an extra layer too - he should be warmer than he is at the moment anyway, and hopefully my bills should start to come down.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It used to be good fun, and still could be if they confined it to the 5th, but now it seems to go on for the best of a week with people having fireworks days before and even after it. The fireworks are also more like bombs going off rather than pretty displays - it plays havoc with pets because there isn't just one night anymore when people know to keep there animals indoors.


The fireworks started yesterday here  

The town public display is tomorrow. Fireworks will be going off every night until next weekend is over I expect.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A different company. So far he’s had two Skype interviews with people in the USA. The next step is to meet the UK management. It’s a global financial services business that wants an in-house design team in the UK. He currently works for a small company that does design for lots of businesses


I hope it all goes well for him.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The fireworks started yesterday here
> 
> The town public display is tomorrow. Fireworks will be going off every night until next weekend is over I expect.


We've had them since last weekend going off at random times - even 4 am!
Kids are also throwing them at cars and startling drivers too but the police don't really have the resources to catch the little b's!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't wanna' go outside. Please don't make me! HOld me back! No!! No, I don't want to go! It's cold out there!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good job you have a deputy.
> I'm sure Opo appreciates Rose's help.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Ray.


Thanks Lyn, its just adjusting to exercise.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope everyone is o.k.
> I've begun to "do" the Christmas cards.
> I fully intended to catch up on my CDR reading while I was up in Georgia. But issues with mom kept me busy.


I'm working on them too.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I thought I was going to be able to find a 'work around' for posting pictures, and I sent the picture of Charlie at my back door to myself in an email. Then I was going to copy/paste it here. But my computer is smarter than I. Earlier I answered a post and added a copy/paste picture from Google of a CHE, and when I 'paste' charlie's picture here, the CHE shows up. No matter if I 'esc' the CHE picture and re-copy Charlie's picture, that's all that will post. So, my friends, here is Charlie at my back door, looking in the window at me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!


I was trying to print today for the cards and ran out of yellow ink...I guess it's just the way things are going. For now...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Happy Saturday all. Sorry I have been gone so long, but I have been out and about doing things and not having the app makes getting on here a pain.
> 
> All is well, if rather windy and wet, in my corner of the UK. Daughter has a new flatmate and son has an interview for a new job.
> 
> If the weather improves we might go out birdwatching tomorrow. I can’t post photos because the forum is broken and won’t let me


Glad to read that your MIA is only due to life in general


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Anyone wondering if we’re mostly to blame for this?



I did always wonder about this.....all of the photos (and general banter/data) DOES take up storage space, which is not infinite. I know a few of my Meet Up Groups (also pix heavy) occasionally have the same issue.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Sunday. It’s been busy in this household lately especially adding a new puppy in the mix. The training is so important for a happy and healthy future but the consistency needed is exhausting. I wouldn’t undo one minute though.. very in love with my new companion. My tortoises are all inside the bathroom at the moment enjoying a nice hot soak. Ferrets are already back in bed after two hours of wild playtime and some of moms coffee.. the other cats, dogs, & horses are doing well doing what they do. Not to forget Chomper and the fish.. also doing just fine) Daughter left early this morning to go visit the boyfriend before work... this is relatively new as she has not tied herself to any one boy in the past... . I am struggling with this trying to allow her room to make her own decisions yet still being the crazy overprotective mom that instinctively am. Hubby is still on work time, returning home Tuesday. Step daughter at her moms, so it’s just me and little man this morning.. we may venture to Wally World today to restock the pantry.. that’s all for now everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Sunday. It’s been busy in this household lately especially adding a new puppy in the mix. The training is so important for a happy and healthy future but the consistency needed is exhausting. I wouldn’t undo one minute though.. very in love with my new companion. My tortoises are all inside the bathroom at the moment enjoying a nice hot soak. Ferrets are already back in bed after two hours of wild playtime and some of moms coffee.. the other cats, dogs, & horses are doing well doing what they do. Not to forget Chomper and the fish.. also doing just fine) Daughter left early this morning to go visit the boyfriend before work... this is relatively new as she has not tied herself to any one boy in the past... . I am struggling with this trying to allow her room to make her own decisions yet still being the crazy overprotective mom that instinctively am. Hubby is still on work time, returning home Tuesday. Step daughter at her moms, so it’s just me and little man this morning.. we may venture to Wally World today to restock the pantry.. that’s all for now everyone have a wonderful day!


That's a nice little catch up for us. Helps us get to know you better. Wally world, huh? Do you find their prices to be better than regular grocery stores? The only thing I buy there is T-paper, because I appreciate their cheapest brand as being very light weight and easier on my septic system. I'll be glad when we can post pictures again. I fear we're missing out on all the cuteness of new puppyhood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Since I had a new inverter put on my solar system I'be been reading the 'meter' daily so as to be on top of any drastic changes. It's been showing pretty regularly that my system is putting out 15 to 17 kwh a day. If I keep the panels free of dust, it's 17 kwh a day. For the past couple days it has shown 15, so I knew I had to wash the panels this week-end. I just don't feel safe on the roof, so I though I would jury rig a scaffold and wash them from the ground. I have a very sturdy piece of 2x6x10 and I set it up on a taller rung of two ladders. Then I gently climbed one of the ladders and started to step off onto the board. It was sturdy enough to hold my weight, however, I needed a railing to keep myself steady on it. So I got the push broom, but it wasn't tall enough. I got Webster and extended his handle, but that still wasn't tall enough. So I gave up on the scaffold idea and just climbed the ladder. I ended up with a very unsatisfactory job. There's a big tree in the middle of the front of my house, so the panels in the center I couldn't reach. Then the water coming down off the roof got me wet and it's COLD OUT THERE!!! So I gave it up. I guess next week-end I'll just climb up onto the roof and do a good job of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last year when I got turkey-dinner-fever towards the end of October the grocery store where I normally shop didn't have turkeys in yet. I haven't had turkey-dinner-fever yet this year, but Thursday when I went shopping the store has a BIG open topped chest freezer plumb FULL of frozen turkeys. They also had frozen turkey breasts. So I bought one. It's been slowly roasting in my oven since 7a and the house smells WONDERFUL!!!

. . . and I missed sleeping in an extra hour, darn it! I didn't realize it was daylight savings time last night and so woke up at my normal time (thanks, Misty and Little Missy Kitty!!). Oh well, it gave me more time to get my outdoor chores done.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Sunday. It’s been busy in this household lately especially adding a new puppy in the mix. The training is so important for a happy and healthy future but the consistency needed is exhausting. I wouldn’t undo one minute though.. very in love with my new companion. My tortoises are all inside the bathroom at the moment enjoying a nice hot soak. Ferrets are already back in bed after two hours of wild playtime and some of moms coffee.. the other cats, dogs, & horses are doing well doing what they do. Not to forget Chomper and the fish.. also doing just fine) Daughter left early this morning to go visit the boyfriend before work... this is relatively new as she has not tied herself to any one boy in the past... . I am struggling with this trying to allow her room to make her own decisions yet still being the crazy overprotective mom that instinctively am. Hubby is still on work time, returning home Tuesday. Step daughter at her moms, so it’s just me and little man this morning.. we may venture to Wally World today to restock the pantry.. that’s all for now everyone have a wonderful day!


That sounds like a wonderful relaxing day to me. Coffee with the ferrets. A new baby to play with. Older babies to outsmart too...Hope you got some bargains.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Last year when I got turkey-dinner-fever towards the end of October the grocery store where I normally shop didn't have turkeys in yet. I haven't had turkey-dinner-fever yet this year, but Thursday when I went shopping the store has a BIG open topped chest freezer plumb FULL of frozen turkeys. They also had frozen turkey breasts. So I bought one. It's been slowly roasting in my oven since 7a and the house smells WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> . . . and I missed sleeping in an extra hour, darn it! I didn't realize it was daylight savings time last night and so woke up at my normal time (thanks, Misty and Little Missy Kitty!!). Oh well, it gave me more time to get my outdoor chores done.


I almost bought a turkey breast today too. I'm an early bird and always have been so spring forward always bugs me. I think...unless I'm confused again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I've sent the PM to all the CDR'ers that have said they want to do card exchange. If you haven't received the PM, and you want in, let me know.


Has any thought been placed on making the card exchange a little more universal?
The TFO is worldwide and Christmas being a Christian thing...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That's a nice little catch up for us. Helps us get to know you better. Wally world, huh? Do you find their prices to be better than regular grocery stores? The only thing I buy there is T-paper, because I appreciate their cheapest brand as being very light weight and easier on my septic system. I'll be glad when we can post pictures again. I fear we're missing out on all the cuteness of new puppyhood.


 Guess I was in a rambling mood this morning.. I am a huge fan of Walmart. Almost always, the prices are better. If there is an item that’s not priced better, it’s usually made up by some other item twice over, also like the convenience of getting most everything in one store. I don’t care for shopping much.. 

My phone is overloaded with puppy pics so if they get the photo issue fixed, I will have plenty to share I also don’t want to miss any kitten pics! I have been sitting in the recliner sharing fat free popcorn with Cinder while watching Pocahontas... but I have to get up now because son wants to make cookies.... fun but messy


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That's a nice little catch up for us. Helps us get to know you better. Wally world, huh? Do you find their prices to be better than regular grocery stores? The only thing I buy there is T-paper, because I appreciate their cheapest brand as being very light weight and easier on my septic system. I'll be glad when we can post pictures again. I fear we're missing out on all the cuteness of new puppyhood.


 Guess I was in a rambling mood this morning.. I am a huge fan of Walmart. Almost always, the prices are better. If there is an item that’s not priced better, it’s usually made up by some other item twice over, also like the convenience of getting most everything in one store. I don’t care for shopping much.. 


Yvonne G said:


> Last year when I got turkey-dinner-fever towards the end of October the grocery store where I normally shop didn't have turkeys in yet. I haven't had turkey-dinner-fever yet this year, but Thursday when I went shopping the store has a BIG open topped chest freezer plumb FULL of frozen turkeys. They also had frozen turkey breasts. So I bought one. It's been slowly roasting in my oven since 7a and the house smells WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> . . . and I missed sleeping in an extra hour, darn it! I didn't realize it was daylight savings time last night and so woke up at my normal time (thanks, Misty and Little Missy Kitty!!). Oh well, it gave me more time to get my outdoor chores done.


 please be very careful cleaning those panels... I hate there there is no one else to do that job...
The turkey sounds amazing today! I also missed the extra hour... there was no alarm but my body just wakes up like it does... ughhhh.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That sounds like a wonderful relaxing day to me. Coffee with the ferrets. A new baby to play with. Older babies to outsmart too...Hope you got some bargains.


Just the necessities for me but I always take Son to the clearance isle.. he found him a lego set for $1 , normally $7...made my debit card smile


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Just the necessities for me but I always take Son to the clearance isle.. he found him a lego set for $1 , normally $7...made my debit card smile


I always check on Clarence too...you never know what could be happening at Wallly world. I use their brand name seed for parakeet, canary, and finch... sooo I have to look.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has any thought been placed on making the card exchange a little more universal?
> The TFO is worldwide and Christmas being a Christian thing...


I am not happy to share my address with people I don’t “know”

the people I “know” are in the CDR and have made themselves known to me


----------



## Maro2Bear

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has any thought been placed on making the card exchange a little more universal?
> The TFO is worldwide and Christmas being a Christian thing...





Yvonne G said:


> Since I had a new inverter put on my solar system I'be been reading the 'meter' daily so as to be on top of any drastic changes. It's been showing pretty regularly that my system is putting out 15 to 17 kwh a day. If I keep the panels free of dust, it's 17 kwh a day. For the past couple days it has shown 15, so I knew I had to wash the panels this week-end. I just don't feel safe on the roof, so I though I would jury rig a scaffold and wash them from the ground. I have a very sturdy piece of 2x6x10 and I set it up on a taller rung of two ladders. Then I gently climbed one of the ladders and started to step off onto the board. It was sturdy enough to hold my weight, however, I needed a railing to keep myself steady on it. So I got the push broom, but it wasn't tall enough. I got Webster and extended his handle, but that still wasn't tall enough. So I gave up on the scaffold idea and just climbed the ladder. I ended up with a very unsatisfactory job. There's a big tree in the middle of the front of my house, so the panels in the center I couldn't reach. Then the water coming down off the roof got me wet and it's COLD OUT THERE!!! So I gave it up. I guess next week-end I'll just climb up onto the roof and do a good job of it.




Wonder how much these guys charge to clean up your panels!

https://www.yelp.com/biz/primetime-services-fresno


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has any thought been placed on making the card exchange a little more universal?
> The TFO is worldwide and Christmas being a Christian thing...


Are you trying to work me to death??? I like all the...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Guess I was in a rambling mood this morning.. I am a huge fan of Walmart. Almost always, the prices are better. If there is an item that’s not priced better, it’s usually made up by some other item twice over, also like the convenience of getting most everything in one store. I don’t care for shopping much..
> 
> My phone is overloaded with puppy pics so if they get the photo issue fixed, I will have plenty to share I also don’t want to miss any kitten pics! I have been sitting in the recliner sharing fat free popcorn with Cinder while watching Pocahontas... but I have to get up now because son wants to make cookies.... fun but messy



Yep, we do the WalMart thing too. Our shopping “routine” is trip to Sams Club, fill up the gas tank, then fill up on drinks, fresh greens, a sack or two of mandarins. Then over to WalMart for the other bulk items.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Sunday. It’s been busy in this household lately especially adding a new puppy in the mix. The training is so important for a happy and healthy future but the consistency needed is exhausting. I wouldn’t undo one minute though.. very in love with my new companion. My tortoises are all inside the bathroom at the moment enjoying a nice hot soak. Ferrets are already back in bed after two hours of wild playtime and some of moms coffee.. the other cats, dogs, & horses are doing well doing what they do. Not to forget Chomper and the fish.. also doing just fine) Daughter left early this morning to go visit the boyfriend before work... this is relatively new as she has not tied herself to any one boy in the past... . I am struggling with this trying to allow her room to make her own decisions yet still being the crazy overprotective mom that instinctively am. Hubby is still on work time, returning home Tuesday. Step daughter at her moms, so it’s just me and little man this morning.. we may venture to Wally World today to restock the pantry.. that’s all for now everyone have a wonderful day!


A busy time for you all, but pleased that most of it is fun.
Have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Since I had a new inverter put on my solar system I'be been reading the 'meter' daily so as to be on top of any drastic changes. It's been showing pretty regularly that my system is putting out 15 to 17 kwh a day. If I keep the panels free of dust, it's 17 kwh a day. For the past couple days it has shown 15, so I knew I had to wash the panels this week-end. I just don't feel safe on the roof, so I though I would jury rig a scaffold and wash them from the ground. I have a very sturdy piece of 2x6x10 and I set it up on a taller rung of two ladders. Then I gently climbed one of the ladders and started to step off onto the board. It was sturdy enough to hold my weight, however, I needed a railing to keep myself steady on it. So I got the push broom, but it wasn't tall enough. I got Webster and extended his handle, but that still wasn't tall enough. So I gave up on the scaffold idea and just climbed the ladder. I ended up with a very unsatisfactory job. There's a big tree in the middle of the front of my house, so the panels in the center I couldn't reach. Then the water coming down off the roof got me wet and it's COLD OUT THERE!!! So I gave it up. I guess next week-end I'll just climb up onto the roof and do a good job of it.


Could you buy something like this? An telescopic roof and window cleaner.


----------



## Lyn W

Sunday is almost over for us but hope everyone has had, or is having, a good day.
I was at an18th birthday party last night and joined my sister's family for lunch to day so it's been nice to catch up with a few people this weekend.
Back to work for me tomorrow but hopefully my evenings won't be as busy as they were before half term.
So I'll say goodnight now.
Take care and Nos Da


----------



## ZEROPILOT

JoesMum said:


> I am not happy to share my address with people I don’t “know”
> 
> the people I “know” are in the CDR and have made themselves known to me


It was directed at a few folks that are officially CDR members.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Has any thought been placed on making the card exchange a little more universal?
> The TFO is worldwide and Christmas being a Christian thing...


I'm not sure having all the forum privvy to our home addresses is a good thing, but yes, I have thought about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder how much these guys charge to clean up your panels!
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/primetime-services-fresno


I dismissed my cable company in order to have a bit of extra $$ each month. I'm damned if I'm going to spend that extra cash on cleaning solar panels!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Could you buy something like this? An telescopic roof and window cleaner.


That's what I use, however, you need to stand on a ladder to reach the peak of the roof, where the panels start. And if you're on the roof, you need that extension brush to reach the panels towards the eaves of the house. It really can't be done from the ground.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Sunday is almost over for us but hope everyone has had, or is having, a good day.
> I was at an18th birthday party last night and joined my sister's family for lunch to day so it's been nice to catch up with a few people this weekend.
> Back to work for me tomorrow but hopefully my evenings won't be as busy as they were before half term.
> So I'll say goodnight now.
> Take care and Nos Da


Good night, Lyn!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was directed at a few folks that are officially CDR members.


Everyone in the CDR has been invited to join our card exchange.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Everyone in the CDR has been invited to join our card exchange.


P.M. sent


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> T
> 
> he ghost shrimp are getting prepped for Halloween night. They just love jumping out and scaring the critters of the CDR Rooms. Happy Halloween back at you and I love your pumpkin. (I presume that it is your pumpkin!)


Oh My. I only saw this now. When I looked at it at first I was not sure what it was (The pic was in large mode) but looking at my response and the picture was compressed I can now see the tortoise. That is awesome. Did you carve it out Lena?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, I had a injection in my knee and it feels much better. Still have to be careful of injuring again. But I get to return to PT today. Hope everyone is doing well.


I am so glad that the injection helped. But now you need to be extra careful that you don't hurt it more while the pain meds are taking care of the pain.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> 
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


Awww, I cannot wait for the pics. And you are most probably right about the age, so sad that people cannot be honest.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty cold weather front blowing in from West to East now. Our temps are reportedly going to drop 30-35 degrees as it moves in. Tornado activity too.
> 
> MARYLAND — Conditions are favorable for the development of a tornado in much of Maryland Thursday, according to the National Weather Service. It issued a tornado watch that applies to most of the state. The tornado watch is effective from 2:55 p.m. until midnight to tonight.


I hope that it did not happen and that everything is fine.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't been outside yet this a.m. to see if any hooligans t-papered my cactus garden or anything like that. Ever since someone chopped off several nice big branches off one of my cactus I've been feeling insecure in my safety here.


That is not good. Don't you have a crime watch or security company who can do periodic drive byes just to check on you?


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope everyone is o.k.
> I've begun to "do" the Christmas cards.
> I fully intended to catch up on my CDR reading while I was up in Georgia. But issues with mom kept me busy.


I hope your Mom is okay?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> He gave me some ointment for their eyes and some antibiotic to administer twice a day. . . but I really think the infection is past and they're getting better. I just have to figure out how to get the stuck on goop off their fur without making them hate me. It doesn't wash off with a wet cloth. I know I can get it off with a flea comb, but that would probably be pretty painful.


Give them a bath with some nice warm water. They are young enough not to mind too much. And as long as it is nice a warm they will be fine.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Not my pumpkin. I stole it. From one of the local turtle associations.  Naughty step?


Ahh, Well that answers my question. I have received your card by the way. I have not opened it yet though. I want to wait to get some more first and also waiting for the photo uploading issue to be solved, so that I can post pictures of the cards.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It was a huge win. Sadly, from my point of view, Wales lost RSA next day and England lost to RSA next day.
> 
> well done South Africa. You played better today!


Thank you Linda. As you can imagine everyone in SA are extremely happy. It has been a while since we won a championship and it was about time that we did again. But having said that Well done to England, coming second is still quite an achievement.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Yes disappointing about the Wales game - I've seen them beat RSA a couple of times in Cardiff,but the best team won today so congratulations to RSA!!!


Thank you Lyn. But Well done to Wales and England.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I thought I was going to be able to find a 'work around' for posting pictures, and I sent the picture of Charlie at my back door to myself in an email. Then I was going to copy/paste it here. But my computer is smarter than I. Earlier I answered a post and added a copy/paste picture from Google of a CHE, and when I 'paste' charlie's picture here, the CHE shows up. No matter if I 'esc' the CHE picture and re-copy Charlie's picture, that's all that will post. So, my friends, here is Charlie at my back door, looking in the window at me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!


 Charlie is looking a bit white.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't wanna' go outside. Please don't make me! HOld me back! No!! No, I don't want to go! It's cold out there!!


You can always come and visit me. It is warm by us.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Sunday. It’s been busy in this household lately especially adding a new puppy in the mix. The training is so important for a happy and healthy future but the consistency needed is exhausting. I wouldn’t undo one minute though.. very in love with my new companion. My tortoises are all inside the bathroom at the moment enjoying a nice hot soak. Ferrets are already back in bed after two hours of wild playtime and some of moms coffee.. the other cats, dogs, & horses are doing well doing what they do. Not to forget Chomper and the fish.. also doing just fine) Daughter left early this morning to go visit the boyfriend before work... this is relatively new as she has not tied herself to any one boy in the past... . I am struggling with this trying to allow her room to make her own decisions yet still being the crazy overprotective mom that instinctively am. Hubby is still on work time, returning home Tuesday. Step daughter at her moms, so it’s just me and little man this morning.. we may venture to Wally World today to restock the pantry.. that’s all for now everyone have a wonderful day!


You sure do keep busy. And yes, it is hard to let go, but as much as you want to hold on very tight, you have no choice but to give them their freedom. You know the saying: If you love them you have to set them free. They will come back on their own.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's a nice little catch up for us. Helps us get to know you better. Wally world, huh? Do you find their prices to be better than regular grocery stores? The only thing I buy there is T-paper, because I appreciate their cheapest brand as being very light weight and easier on my septic system. I'll be glad when we can post pictures again. I fear we're missing out on all the cuteness of new puppyhood.


And on new kittens


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Since I had a new inverter put on my solar system I'be been reading the 'meter' daily so as to be on top of any drastic changes. It's been showing pretty regularly that my system is putting out 15 to 17 kwh a day. If I keep the panels free of dust, it's 17 kwh a day. For the past couple days it has shown 15, so I knew I had to wash the panels this week-end. I just don't feel safe on the roof, so I though I would jury rig a scaffold and wash them from the ground. I have a very sturdy piece of 2x6x10 and I set it up on a taller rung of two ladders. Then I gently climbed one of the ladders and started to step off onto the board. It was sturdy enough to hold my weight, however, I needed a railing to keep myself steady on it. So I got the push broom, but it wasn't tall enough. I got Webster and extended his handle, but that still wasn't tall enough. So I gave up on the scaffold idea and just climbed the ladder. I ended up with a very unsatisfactory job. There's a big tree in the middle of the front of my house, so the panels in the center I couldn't reach. Then the water coming down off the roof got me wet and it's COLD OUT THERE!!! So I gave it up. I guess next week-end I'll just climb up onto the roof and do a good job of it.


Oh my word. I would be extremely careful even at my age and be very hesitant to climb up on the roof. I really don't know how you do all that you do by your self.


----------



## CarolM

And I have caught up again. It looks like everyone had a good and or busy weekend. Mine was busy in the garden, planting plants in the tort enclosure (some aloes etc.) I also moved two Hibuscus plants out of the corner in the tort enclosure to the middle where they will get more sun. I need to go into the vlei to get more dandelions and plantain to plant in the enclosure. I had someone come help me last weekend and they went and took out all the weeds. I had asked him to just cut the grass for me, but he took all the weeds out as well. I was actually quite upset, but did not say anything to him, as he was already having a lot of bad luck. His house (shack) had burned down and his family lost everything. Which was why he was doing garden work for me and earning some extra cash.


----------



## JoesMum

ZEROPILOT said:


> It was directed at a few folks that are officially CDR members.







I have been posting this at regular intervals


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, we do the WalMart thing too. Our shopping “routine” is trip to Sams Club, fill up the gas tank, then fill up on drinks, fresh greens, a sack or two of mandarins. Then over to WalMart for the other bulk items.


 I’ve been thinking a lot about getting a Sams membership. I’ve been in a couple times this year and saw a few things I liked right off the bat.. it’s just that I had the membership a couple years ago and I never used it then.... they do have some great deals that you miss from Walmart ...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And I have caught up again. It looks like everyone had a good and or busy weekend. Mine was busy in the garden, planting plants in the tort enclosure (some aloes etc.) I also moved two Hibuscus plants out of the corner in the tort enclosure to the middle where they will get more sun. I need to go into the vlei to get more dandelions and plantain to plant in the enclosure. I had someone come help me last weekend and they went and took out all the weeds. I had asked him to just cut the grass for me, but he took all the weeds out as well. I was actually quite upset, but did not say anything to him, as he was already having a lot of bad luck. His house (shack) had burned down and his family lost everything. Which was why he was doing garden work for me and earning some extra cash.


Well that’s a crappy situation all the way around.. luckily, the weeds should grow back easy enough... possibly stronger now Your torts have it made!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! I thought I’d be able to post a pic after seeing Lyn’s telescopic window washer & Carol’s Monday meme.......but it still won’t let me... . hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I dismissed my cable company in order to have a bit of extra $$ each month. I'm damned if I'm going to spend that extra cash on cleaning solar panels!!



Was just thinking a good quarterly cleaning is probably worth the expense (unless outrageous) since squeaky clean panels up the efficiency & resulting electrical output of your panels.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I thought I’d be able to post a pic after seeing Lyn’s telescopic window washer & Carol’s Monday meme.......but it still won’t let me... . hope everyone has a wonderful day!


The Monday meme is copy and pasted from google. It only seems to work with google paste.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> The Monday meme is copy and pasted from google. It only seems to work with google paste.


An explanation of sorts:

TFO has run out of space and can't host any new photos in its own storage at the moment. Josh is working on getting more space I understand.

If the picture is somewhere else on the internet, or already on TFO, you can post the picture using a link to where it is. TFO can still display that picture because it doesn't need any TFO space.

The picture I used for the Card Exchange has already been uploaded to TFO, so I tracked it down and used the link direct to that picture


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I hope your Mom is okay?


She's ok.
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G

Around here the leaves are late in falling off the trees. Normally by this time I have loads and loads of them to use in covering turtle and tortoise brumation areas, but not yet this year. Yesterday I went around in the box turtle yards and gathered up any that were not in their brumation areas and put them away for the winter, but with no leaves to cover the areas, I hope they don't just come right out again. And the desert tortoises are ready to brumate, but I have no leaves to pile up on their shelter either. I normally complain about hating leaves, but this year I'm complaining about no leaves. There's just no pleasing me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’ve been thinking a lot about getting a Sams membership. I’ve been in a couple times this year and saw a few things I liked right off the bat.. it’s just that I had the membership a couple years ago and I never used it then.... they do have some great deals that you miss from Walmart ...



We actually just this yesr upgraded our membership status too. Gas prices alone sre worth it, plus it’s very convenient. Sams & WalMart are next to each other. Convenience = priceless !


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> We actually just this yesr upgraded our membership status too. Gas prices alone sre worth it, plus it’s very convenient. Sams & WalMart are next to each other. Convenience = priceless !


I used to have a Costco membership, but the store's just so darned crowded! I really, really hate being around a bunch of people. I go shopping around 8a and Costco doesn't open until 11a. Too many people for me. But I guess they really do have good gas prices.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And I have caught up again. It looks like everyone had a good and or busy weekend. Mine was busy in the garden, planting plants in the tort enclosure (some aloes etc.) I also moved two Hibuscus plants out of the corner in the tort enclosure to the middle where they will get more sun. I need to go into the vlei to get more dandelions and plantain to plant in the enclosure. I had someone come help me last weekend and they went and took out all the weeds. I had asked him to just cut the grass for me, but he took all the weeds out as well. I was actually quite upset, but did not say anything to him, as he was already having a lot of bad luck. His house (shack) had burned down and his family lost everything. Which was why he was doing garden work for me and earning some extra cash.


I know what you mean. I have to get help too but then I have to teach them my way. Most people that do yard work can't understand that there is such a thing as good weeds.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

I think we are going to switch our membership from Sam's to Costco next year. I think I like the quality of the Costco merchandise over Sam's. Plus, the Costco here has a much better produce department. I'm buying produce at least twice a week for Ghost, alone.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Around here the leaves are late in falling off the trees. Normally by this time I have loads and loads of them to use in covering turtle and tortoise brumation areas, but not yet this year. Yesterday I went around in the box turtle yards and gathered up any that were not in their brumation areas and put them away for the winter, but with no leaves to cover the areas, I hope they don't just come right out again. And the desert tortoises are ready to brumate, but I have no leaves to pile up on their shelter either. I normally complain about hating leaves, but this year I'm complaining about no leaves. There's just no pleasing me.


Sheesh, You are a difficult lady to please.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I know what you mean. I have to get help too but then I have to teach them my way. Most people that do yard work can't understand that there is such a thing as good weeds.


I know right!!!


----------



## CarolM

And that was a very quick catch up. It seems that there are a lot of people who are AWOL most of the time due to TFO not being an app anymore. SIGH!! 

Anyway...... Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’ve been thinking a lot about getting a Sams membership. I’ve been in a couple times this year and saw a few things I liked right off the bat.. it’s just that I had the membership a couple years ago and I never used it then.... they do have some great deals that you miss from Walmart ...


Do you have a Costco's near you. I like that store better. All their employees make over 20 dollars a hr with benefits.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Mizcreant said:


> I think we are going to switch our membership from Sam's to Costco next year. I think I like the quality of the Costco merchandise over Sam's. Plus, the Costco here has a much better produce department. I'm buying produce at least twice a week for Ghost, alone.


Stay with Costco they treat their employees better.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, going to have blood taken this morning. Had to fast so I am hungry.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, going to have blood taken this morning. Had to fast so I am hungry.


Hopefully you don't have to wait too long until you can have something to eat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all! What do you all have going for you today?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, all! What do you all have going for you today?



Started trimming back our Hybrid Poplar trees yesterday, with luck we’ll get them finished today. Then it’s cutting up the branches & shredding the mulch into the woods.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Started trimming back our Hybrid Poplar trees yesterday, with luck we’ll get them finished today. Then it’s cutting up the branches & shredding the mulch into the woods.


When I get my windfall from the road widening I'm going to buy a heavy duty shredder. What size branches will yours accomodate?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> When I get my windfall from the road widening I'm going to buy a heavy duty shredder. What size branches will yours accomodate?



Up to three inches...

https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/cs-4325-chipper-shredder


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Ahh, Well that answers my question. I have received your card by the way. I have not opened it yet though. I want to wait to get some more first and also waiting for the photo uploading issue to be solved, so that I can post pictures of the cards.


Woohoo! That was quick this time! Much better than Adam's camels.


----------



## Kristoff

@JoesMum , your card is next. I guess it's just you, me, and Carol who aren't in the US in the card exchange this year.


----------



## Bambam1989

Good day to everyone.
Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone!
I'm feeling much better today and only have a slight cough left from being sick. It's been a pleasant day, and at this moment I am sitting outside, watching Clunker munch away at some grass and weeds. 
How has everyone's day been?


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> @JoesMum , your card is next. I guess it's just you, me, and Carol who aren't in the US in the card exchange this year.


I've gotten my out of US cards all sent


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day to everyone.
> Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone!
> I'm feeling much better today and only have a slight cough left from being sick. It's been a pleasant day, and at this moment I am sitting outside, watching Clunker munch away at some grass and weeds.
> How has everyone's day been?



I’m tree topping away. Trim, top off, haul all the branches to my back garden WoodShack, rinse, repeat. Luckily our temps are perfectly cool & comfy for such activity. Tomorrow, some Autumnal kayaking - see if we can’t find some picturesque scenery to snap pix. Sure hope they fix the upload pix issue. You guys have missed out on some nice “postcards”.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you have a Costco's near you. I like that store better. All their employees make over 20 dollars a hr with benefits.


I don’t.. have never seen one.. I googled it and the closest is in Rockwall Tx.. almost 200 miles away


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I've gotten my out of US cards all sent


Somebody has got their stuff together... must be nice


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day to everyone.
> Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone!
> I'm feeling much better today and only have a slight cough left from being sick. It's been a pleasant day, and at this moment I am sitting outside, watching Clunker munch away at some grass and weeds.
> How has everyone's day been?


Hello!! Glad your feeling better!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, going to have blood taken this morning. Had to fast so I am hungry.


That sounds like a good excuse for McDonald's.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Somebody has got their stuff together... must be nice


That's next on my list. I have to try and get some more paintings out of Joseph...well we'll see what he comes up with. (from our bad game of charades).


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day to everyone.
> Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone!
> I'm feeling much better today and only have a slight cough left from being sick. It's been a pleasant day, and at this moment I am sitting outside, watching Clunker munch away at some grass and weeds.
> How has everyone's day been?


I guess it's my turn for the sniffles but other then that...it's all good. The sunshine must feel wonderful for both of you.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Good morning, all! What do you all have going for you today?


I sent your card with some extra stamps for Adam's card. Thanks for giving me that opportunity. And then it was uggg...grocery shopping. But I got her done so it's been good.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Cute joke:

I saw a man walking down the road with a woman on his back

I said "where are you going?"

He replied "Fancy dress party"

"What as?" I asked

"Tortoise" the man shouted back

"Who's she?" I questioned

To which he responded "That's Michelle"


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> That's what I use, however, you need to stand on a ladder to reach the peak of the roof, where the panels start. And if you're on the roof, you need that extension brush to reach the panels towards the eaves of the house. It really can't be done from the ground.



That sounds like a good excuse to get a drone


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> Cute joke:
> 
> I saw a man walking down the road with a woman on his back
> 
> I said "where are you going?"
> 
> He replied "Fancy dress party"
> 
> "What as?" I asked
> 
> "Tortoise" the man shouted back
> 
> "Who's she?" I questioned
> 
> To which he responded "That's Michelle"




Aaaagh - “My Shell”. Good one


----------



## Cathie G

Mizcreant said:


> Cute joke:
> 
> I saw a man walking down the road with a woman on his back
> 
> I said "where are you going?"
> 
> He replied "Fancy dress party"
> 
> "What as?" I asked
> 
> "Tortoise" the man shouted back
> 
> "Who's she?" I questioned
> 
> To which he responded "That's Michelle"


Home sweet home.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Somebody has got their stuff together... must be nice


I've still got the ones IN the US to go


----------



## Bambam1989

Cathie G said:


> I guess it's my turn for the sniffles but other then that...it's all good. The sunshine must feel wonderful for both of you.


Feels wonderful til you get a sunburn


----------



## Bambam1989

Mizcreant said:


> Cute joke:
> 
> I saw a man walking down the road with a woman on his back
> 
> I said "where are you going?"
> 
> He replied "Fancy dress party"
> 
> "What as?" I asked
> 
> "Tortoise" the man shouted back
> 
> "Who's she?" I questioned
> 
> To which he responded "That's Michelle"


OMG I didn't get it at first, so I read it to my husband, who then explained it. It's funny.. but also funny that I was oblivious!


----------



## Cathie G

It's 7:17 pm and Arrow won't go to sleepy by on a leaf in his tank!!! So that I can put the cover on his tank. Can fish see in the dark? Hopefully they can because mommy dearest is about to cover the tank anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys


Hay.


----------



## Yvonne G

This morning I started to tackle the tall grass in the SA leopard tortoise yard.




That's my trusty battery operated weed eater. I love it! I have had all kinds of weedeaters, electric, gasoline powered, but the 40 watt ion battery powered one I have now is the best! I've made one pass south to north in the yard and my back is killing me. So, one pass a day. . . it may take me a month or so to complete the whole yard!

And hooray! The picture has posted!!!

I'm real sorry I didn't make a gate when I built this yard, so I can drive my toy mower in there. But the fence is assembled with screws, so it really wouldn't be too much trouble to take down a section. Maybe I'll think about that tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> This morning I started to tackle the tall grass in the SA leopard tortoise yard.
> 
> View attachment 282669
> 
> 
> That's my trusty battery operated weed eater. I love it! I have had all kinds of weedeaters, electric, gasoline powered, but the 40 watt ion battery powered one I have now is the best! I've made one pass south to north in the yard and my back is killing me. So, one pass a day. . . it may take me a month or so to complete the whole yard!
> 
> And hooray! The picture has posted!!!
> 
> I'm real sorry I didn't make a gate when I built this yard, so I can drive my toy mower in there. But the fence is assembled with screws, so it really wouldn't be too much trouble to take down a section. Maybe I'll think about that tomorrow.


I have that weed eater too .. luv it!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> This morning I started to tackle the tall grass in the SA leopard tortoise yard.
> 
> View attachment 282669
> 
> 
> That's my trusty battery operated weed eater. I love it! I have had all kinds of weedeaters, electric, gasoline powered, but the 40 watt ion battery powered one I have now is the best! I've made one pass south to north in the yard and my back is killing me. So, one pass a day. . . it may take me a month or so to complete the whole yard!
> 
> And hooray! The picture has posted!!!
> 
> I'm real sorry I didn't make a gate when I built this yard, so I can drive my toy mower in there. But the fence is assembled with screws, so it really wouldn't be too much trouble to take down a section. Maybe I'll think about that tomorrow.


Yep. Everything has to be put together in sections anyway sooo...


----------



## Cathie G

I want to try a picture too

it's Dilly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I don’t.. have never seen one.. I googled it and the closest is in Rockwall Tx.. almost 200 miles away


That's my problem also. I don't have a store near me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Had a great kayaking trip today where we explored about 11-12 miles of the Rhode River, just south of Annapolis, MD.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That sounds like a good excuse for McDonald's.


I have been on the Keto diet for about 5 weeks. So no bread, potatoes, pasta or rice. 
Since I haven't had a cheat day yet. I went to McDonald's after my therapy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo looking for candy!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been on the Keto diet for about 5 weeks. So no bread, potatoes, pasta or rice.
> Since I haven't had a cheat day yet. I went to McDonald's after my therapy.


Hehehe...does the Keto diet allow a cheat day once in awhile? In an emergency? If it does they have the right idea.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo looking for candy!
> View attachment 282707


Opo is so beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I want to try a picture too
> View attachment 282675
> it's Dilly.


Dilly says, "You dare to interrupt my nap?"


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been on the Keto diet for about 5 weeks. So no bread, potatoes, pasta or rice.
> Since I haven't had a cheat day yet. I went to McDonald's after my therapy.


Five week, huh. Have you started to notice a difference?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Dilly says, "You dare to interrupt my nap?"


He's even worse. He is such a spoiled "senior kitty" ...has to have everything just purfect.


----------



## Reptilony

Are pictures back? Also is there a way to see recent post on the website? When I was using the app I was always on « recent posts » now theres just new posts which makes posts disapear once you’ve seen them.


----------



## Yvonne G

After you've read all the "new posts," you can ask again for "new posts" and it will say, "You have no unread posts. You may view all recent posts instead." You can then click on "recent posts" in that sentence and it will show all the posts over the past few days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Looks like pix are back! Some more Autumnal colors from yesterday’s paddle.

Supposed to get quite cold tonight for a few days. Cutting in to good kayaking weather


----------



## JoesMum

It’s back! Have badger cupcake made by my daughter by way of celebration


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Five week, huh. Have you started to notice a difference?


My blood sugars are a lot lower. I don't know if I have wait loss. I am trying not to be a scale watcher. I want to physically see changes. 
Since my start weight was 365lbs. I think it will take awhile to see some changes. A 20lb weight loss would not change my appearance.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Opo is so beautiful.


Thank you he definitely has my heart. I wake up everyday make sure I hug and kiss my wife but then I have to go see my buddy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe...does the Keto diet allow a cheat day once in awhile? In an emergency? If it does they have the right idea.


Yes cheat days are fine. What I like is bacon, steaks are good to eat


----------



## Bambam1989

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes cheat days are fine. What I like is bacon, steaks are good to eat


Yes! I'm quite the carnivore, you can take my sweets but don't touch my meets.
Bacon goes pretty good with everything. Mmm a good steak is wonderful.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It’s back! Have badger cupcake made by my daughter by way of celebration
> 
> View attachment 282723


Nice job! (and thanks for sharing. I love cupcakes!!)



Ray--Opo said:


> My blood sugars are a lot lower. I don't know if I have wait loss. I am trying not to be a scale watcher. I want to physically see changes.
> Since my start weight was 365lbs. I think it will take awhile to see some changes. A 20lb weight loss would not change my appearance.


That's good. Checking too often and not seeing the results you hoped for makes you lose interest in keeping up with the diet. Lower blood sugar is a GOOD thing!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s back! Have badger cupcake made by my daughter by way of celebration
> 
> View attachment 282723


I took a screenshot. Joseph loves to do iceing...especially when it's something he can paint...


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes! I'm quite the carnivore, you can take my sweets but don't touch my meets.
> Bacon goes pretty good with everything. Mmm a good steak is wonderful.


And the tbone makes really good beans...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you he definitely has my heart. I wake up everyday make sure I hug and kiss my wife but then I have to go see my buddy.


Saphire helped me through a bunch...hopefully I've helped him too.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My blood sugars are a lot lower. I don't know if I have wait loss. I am trying not to be a scale watcher. I want to physically see changes.
> Since my start weight was 365lbs. I think it will take awhile to see some changes. A 20lb weight loss would not change my appearance.


I know this is kinda Coocoo but...I have the opposite medical weight problem. But it's still a problem. I'm doing the opposite. I eat the food you can't around 5 days a week. Then take a day off now and then. I actually have finally gained some weight. All by myself! My doctor was threatening meds...I even bought some of his prescribed to help myself...but I didn't have to take them.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I want to try a picture too
> View attachment 282675
> it's Dilly.


Well HELLOOOOOO Sweet thing


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Had a great kayaking trip today where we explored about 11-12 miles of the Rhode River, just south of Annapolis, MD.
> 
> View attachment 282699


Gorgeous! I’ve missed those.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been on the Keto diet for about 5 weeks. So no bread, potatoes, pasta or rice.
> Since I haven't had a cheat day yet. I went to McDonald's after my therapy.


Oh NO! You’ve ruined your state of KETOSIS! To the naughty step Ray!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> He's even worse. He is such a spoiled "senior kitty" ...has to have everything just purfect.


AHAAAA! Cathie has joined the punners!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It’s back! Have badger cupcake made by my daughter by way of celebration
> 
> View attachment 282723


Those are SUPER cute!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It’s back! Have badger cupcake made by my daughter by way of celebration
> 
> View attachment 282723



Badgers You Say?
————————-
A police officer sees a man driving around with a pickup truck full of badgers. He pulls the guy over and says... "You can't drive around with badgers in this town! Take them to the zoo immediately." The guy says "OK"... and drives away. The next day, the officer sees the guy still driving around with the truck full of badgers, and they're all wearing sun glasses. He pulls the guy over and demands... "I thought I told you to take these badgers to the zoo yesterday?" The guy replies... "I did . . . today I'm taking them to the beach!" 

source: http://www.jokes4us.com/animaljokes/badgerjokes.html


----------



## Maro2Bear

One more...

Night of Drinking A man and his pet badger walk into a bar. It's about 5pm, but they're ready for a good night of drinking. They start off slowly, watching TV, drinking beer, eating peanuts. As the night goes on they move to mixed drinks, and then shooters, one after the other. Finally, the bartender says: "Last call." So, the man says, "One more for me... and one more for my badger." The bartender sets them up and they shoot them back. Suddenly, the badger falls over dead. The man throws some money on the bar, puts on his coat and starts to leave. The bartender, yells: "Hey buddy, you can't just leave that lyin' there." To which the man replies: "That's not a lion, that's a badger." 

source: http://www.jokes4us.com/animaljokes/badgerjokes.html


----------



## EllieMay

Here’s y’all some Cinder pics.. She plays at my feet when I’m cooking, sleeps when I’m checking in with y’all, plays in the middle of my clothes when I’m doing laundry.... she’s a doll!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> One more...
> 
> Night of Drinking A man and his pet badger walk into a bar. It's about 5pm, but they're ready for a good night of drinking. They start off slowly, watching TV, drinking beer, eating peanuts. As the night goes on they move to mixed drinks, and then shooters, one after the other. Finally, the bartender says: "Last call." So, the man says, "One more for me... and one more for my badger." The bartender sets them up and they shoot them back. Suddenly, the badger falls over dead. The man throws some money on the bar, puts on his coat and starts to leave. The bartender, yells: "Hey buddy, you can't just leave that lyin' there." To which the man replies: "That's not a lion, that's a badger."
> 
> source: http://www.jokes4us.com/animaljokes/badgerjokes.html


*Chuckling*


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Here’s y’all some Cinder pics.. She plays at my feet when I’m cooking, sleeps when I’m checking in with y’all, plays in the middle of my clothes when I’m doing laundry.... she’s a doll!
> 
> View attachment 282742
> View attachment 282743
> View attachment 282745


Damn she's cute! She doesn't even look real. I'm so glad you got the tri color. I love that baby dogs and cats think of their main care-giver as "mama" and follow you around to be safe. My little kitties stay in my closet (even though the door's open, because that's where I put them when I first brought them home) until I go in there and tell them it's ok to come out . Then they follow me and play in my bedroom while I'm sitting in my recliner.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Damn she's cute! She doesn't even look real. I'm so glad you got the tri color. I love that baby dogs and cats think of their main care-giver as "mama" and follow you around to be safe. My little kitties stay in my closet (even though the door's open, because that's where I put them when I first brought them home) until I go in there and tell them it's ok to come out . Then they follow me and play in my bedroom while I'm sitting in my recliner.


ME TOO! She is really smart and doing well with her training. she sits wonderfully. a little more hard headed on the “ come” command , especially if I wake her up 
We need to see the kittens now! If you already posted, I apologize.. I do miss some of the posts. Sometimes I see a reply to a comment I never read ..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> AHAAAA! Cathie has joined the punners!!!!!


Yea but it doesn't mean I wasn't thinking it. I've been trying real hard to be good...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Here’s y’all some Cinder pics.. She plays at my feet when I’m cooking, sleeps when I’m checking in with y’all, plays in the middle of my clothes when I’m doing laundry.... she’s a doll!
> 
> View attachment 282742
> View attachment 282743
> View attachment 282745


That is tooo adorable...did I see a badger? Your house looks just like my house with the pet gate and all. Only different colors and such stuff.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Badgers You Say?
> ————————-
> A police officer sees a man driving around with a pickup truck full of badgers. He pulls the guy over and says... "You can't drive around with badgers in this town! Take them to the zoo immediately." The guy says "OK"... and drives away. The next day, the officer sees the guy still driving around with the truck full of badgers, and they're all wearing sun glasses. He pulls the guy over and demands... "I thought I told you to take these badgers to the zoo yesterday?" The guy replies... "I did . . . today I'm taking them to the beach!"
> 
> source: http://www.jokes4us.com/animaljokes/badgerjokes.html


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtles missing in Japan!

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/more-than-60-endangered-turtles-disappear-from-zoo-in-japan/


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I know this is kinda Coocoo but...I have the opposite medical weight problem. But it's still a problem. I'm doing the opposite. I eat the food you can't around 5 days a week. Then take a day off now and then. I actually have finally gained some weight. All by myself! My doctor was threatening meds...I even bought some of his prescribed to help myself...but I didn't have to take them.


Great you are gaining weight. I am sure there are medical complications with being under weight also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh NO! You’ve ruined your state of KETOSIS! To the naughty step Ray!


I hope that didn't set me back to far. If I was going to cheat I really should have done it with pizza and breadsticks.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That is tooo adorable...did I see a badger? Your house looks just like my house with the pet gate and all. Only different colors and such stuff.


It’s a coon! Lol.. but she is content to play with her shadow.. I keep toys everywhere to stuff in her mouth because she chews so much!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Turtles missing in Japan!
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/more-than-60-endangered-turtles-disappear-from-zoo-in-japan/


That kind of stuff makes me so angry


----------



## EllieMay

Good night all!

we are pooped out


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a few shots of my kitties playing. I had to stay back or else they would come to me.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Here’s y’all some Cinder pics.. She plays at my feet when I’m cooking, sleeps when I’m checking in with y’all, plays in the middle of my clothes when I’m doing laundry.... she’s a doll!
> 
> View attachment 282742
> View attachment 282743
> View attachment 282745


Awwwwwwwwww! I am smitten!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Did you miss the CDR while TFO got its update? We have our very own Facebook group where we were able to keep in touch. Join us here 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/

There’s also a TFO Facebook group where we’ve been answering the usual problems (Sulcata too cold, keeping a Russian awake for the winter, 40lb Sulcata making too much noise crashing round an apartment...). Join that here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/418799768159546/


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Windy and cold here this morning, but the cold overnight rain has passed. I was able to get my trees topped and almost all shredding completed. It’s garden clean up time - dead heading, moving in figs & banana trees, Fall organic fertilizer, trimming grape vines, fence repair, raking & composting leaves, mulching & kayaking too. Whew.. lots to do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Windy and cold here this morning, but the cold overnight rain has passed. I was able to get my trees topped and almost all shredding completed. It’s garden clean up time - dead heading, moving in figs & banana trees, Fall organic fertilizer, trimming grape vines, fence repair, raking & composting leaves, mulching & kayaking too. Whew.. lots to do.


Makes me tired just looking at it!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Woohoo! That was quick this time! Much better than Adam's camels.


Most probably because it is not Christmas time yet.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Good day to everyone.
> Thought I would pop in and say hi to everyone!
> I'm feeling much better today and only have a slight cough left from being sick. It's been a pleasant day, and at this moment I am sitting outside, watching Clunker munch away at some grass and weeds.
> How has everyone's day been?


Glad to see that you are getting better. We are all good this side. Just glad it is weekend again. You know how I live for my weekends.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Awwwwwwwwww! I am smitten!



Smitten with a kitten!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday was still shorts, t-shirt, no socks. But, it’s here....cold temps arrived on schedule. So far, shorts, gloves & a good old sweatshirt for morning gardening. The cool temps feel great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our friend went out fossil scavenging again the other day and came back with quite the find. 

Pretty darn good looking shark’s teeth! The long pointy one is from a Mako Shark and the big one to it’s right is a Megalodon Shark tooth. *Megalodon* (Carcharocles megalodon), meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of shark that lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago (mya), during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This morning I started to tackle the tall grass in the SA leopard tortoise yard.
> 
> View attachment 282669
> 
> 
> That's my trusty battery operated weed eater. I love it! I have had all kinds of weedeaters, electric, gasoline powered, but the 40 watt ion battery powered one I have now is the best! I've made one pass south to north in the yard and my back is killing me. So, one pass a day. . . it may take me a month or so to complete the whole yard!
> 
> And hooray! The picture has posted!!!
> 
> I'm real sorry I didn't make a gate when I built this yard, so I can drive my toy mower in there. But the fence is assembled with screws, so it really wouldn't be too much trouble to take down a section. Maybe I'll think about that tomorrow.


I think it would be easier to amend the fencing in a day compared to mowing the lawn over how many days?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I want to try a picture too
> View attachment 282675
> it's Dilly.


Dilly is gorgeous.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's quite the find!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo looking for candy!
> View attachment 282707


Did he find any?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Our friend went out fossil scavenging again the other day and came back with quite the find.
> 
> Pretty darn good looking shark’s teeth! The long pointy one is from a Mako Shark and the big one to it’s right is a Megalodon Shark tooth. *Megalodon* (Carcharocles megalodon), meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of shark that lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago (mya), during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene.
> 
> View attachment 282763
> View attachment 282764




Ogh, I forgot the largest MEG tooth... get a look at this one.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I know this is kinda Coocoo but...I have the opposite medical weight problem. But it's still a problem. I'm doing the opposite. I eat the food you can't around 5 days a week. Then take a day off now and then. I actually have finally gained some weight. All by myself! My doctor was threatening meds...I even bought some of his prescribed to help myself...but I didn't have to take them.


Oh I wish I had that problem, but unfortunately I am like Ray and need to lose the weight, it piles up on my body far too quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Badgers You Say?
> ————————-
> A police officer sees a man driving around with a pickup truck full of badgers. He pulls the guy over and says... "You can't drive around with badgers in this town! Take them to the zoo immediately." The guy says "OK"... and drives away. The next day, the officer sees the guy still driving around with the truck full of badgers, and they're all wearing sun glasses. He pulls the guy over and demands... "I thought I told you to take these badgers to the zoo yesterday?" The guy replies... "I did . . . today I'm taking them to the beach!"
> 
> source: http://www.jokes4us.com/animaljokes/badgerjokes.html


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Here’s y’all some Cinder pics.. She plays at my feet when I’m cooking, sleeps when I’m checking in with y’all, plays in the middle of my clothes when I’m doing laundry.... she’s a doll!
> 
> View attachment 282742
> View attachment 282743
> View attachment 282745


Awww she is such a cutie.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Damn she's cute! She doesn't even look real. I'm so glad you got the tri color. I love that baby dogs and cats think of their main care-giver as "mama" and follow you around to be safe. My little kitties stay in my closet (even though the door's open, because that's where I put them when I first brought them home) until I go in there and tell them it's ok to come out . Then they follow me and play in my bedroom while I'm sitting in my recliner.


Lol. That is awesome that they recognize you as the boss. And actually do what you say.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a few shots of my kitties playing. I had to stay back or else they would come to me.
> 
> View attachment 282757
> View attachment 282758
> View attachment 282759
> View attachment 282760


I cannot see the pics. Will have to look on Monday when I am back at work.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, I forgot the largest MEG tooth... get a look at this one.
> 
> View attachment 282765


Wow. That is huge. I would hate to come face to face with it.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Oh I wish I had that problem, but unfortunately I am like Ray and need to lose the weight, it piles up on my body far too quickly.


Same here. Diets don't do me any good though, if I wanna loose weight, I've got to be EXTREMELY active. 
Before moving back to Texas I was dieting, and jogging 2miles a day and couldn't loose weight. Now my treadmill is still packed up and I'm to busy trying to save money to be worried about what's healthy


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Did he find any?


I threw him a cactus pad.


----------



## CarolM

Well I am all caught up. It does not seem that the rest of you were effected too much with the TFO picture solving upgrade. I could not log in for the last two days. Linda was in the same boat as me. 
I will chat again Monday as the writing is so small on my phone, I am struggling to read what I am typing.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Same here. Diets don't do me any good though, if I wanna loose weight, I've got to be EXTREMELY active.
> Before moving back to Texas I was dieting, and jogging 2miles a day and couldn't loose weight. Now my treadmill is still packed up and I'm to busy trying to save money to be worried about what's healthy


I feel your pain.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I threw him a cactus pad.


Oh so then he did get a sweetie. The tortoise version at least.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well I am all caught up. It does not seem that the rest of you were effected too much with the TFO picture solving upgrade. I could not log in for the last two days. Linda was in the same boat as me.
> I will chat again Monday as the writing is so small on my phone, I am struggling to read what I am typing.


I agree, I only use my phone. There are some mornings I just can't focus on the small print.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, I only use my phone. There are some mornings I just can't focus on the small print.


I am like that especially at night after a long day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Same here. Diets don't do me any good though, if I wanna loose weight, I've got to be EXTREMELY active.
> Before moving back to Texas I was dieting, and jogging 2miles a day and couldn't loose weight. Now my treadmill is still packed up and I'm to busy trying to save money to be worried about what's healthy


My body is that way too. I've stopped walking my daily mile around the pasture, but I haven't changed my eating habits and I've gained quite a bit of weight. I guess it's back to the boring evening walk for me!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday was still shorts, t-shirt, no socks. But, it’s here....cold temps arrived on schedule. So far, shorts, gloves & a good old sweatshirt for morning gardening. The cool temps feel great!


You’d have pneumonia dressed like that round here.

fFurther North in south Yorkshire and in Derby there is bad, bad flooding.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Our friend went out fossil scavenging again the other day and came back with quite the find.
> 
> Pretty darn good looking shark’s teeth! The long pointy one is from a Mako Shark and the big one to it’s right is a Megalodon Shark tooth. *Megalodon* (Carcharocles megalodon), meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of shark that lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago (mya), during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene.
> 
> View attachment 282763
> View attachment 282764


Cool Adam would be interested in those!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, I forgot the largest MEG tooth... get a look at this one.
> 
> View attachment 282765


Wow


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a few shots of my kitties playing. I had to stay back or else they would come to me.
> 
> View attachment 282757
> View attachment 282758
> View attachment 282759
> View attachment 282760


Oh how PRECIOUS! That Calico is gorgeous. I bet that are super amusing.. I’m glad you got two so they could play together


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well I am all caught up. It does not seem that the rest of you were effected too much with the TFO picture solving upgrade. I could not log in for the last two days. Linda was in the same boat as me.
> I will chat again Monday as the writing is so small on my phone, I am struggling to read what I am typing.



Yep, it was down here too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> You’d have pneumonia dressed like that round here.
> 
> fFurther North in south Yorkshire and in Derby there is bad, bad flooding.



Nagh, i always dress like this. Yes, ive seen pix of the flooding, looks really bad.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Our friend went out fossil scavenging again the other day and came back with quite the find.
> 
> Pretty darn good looking shark’s teeth! The long pointy one is from a Mako Shark and the big one to it’s right is a Megalodon Shark tooth. *Megalodon* (Carcharocles megalodon), meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of shark that lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago (mya), during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene.
> 
> View attachment 282763
> View attachment 282764


Super cool


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, i always dress like this. Yes, ive seen pix of the flooding, looks really bad.


You sound like an ohioan. With your shorts. Certain ladies of my family wear flipflops in the snow. I keep trying to tell them they have a screw loose.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh I wish I had that problem, but unfortunately I am like Ray and need to lose the weight, it piles up on my body far too quickly.


I think we all just want a good healthy weight. But I think I found the right allergy medicine for me. Food tastes better now and I'm able to eat more. I wouldn't mind being pleasingly plump. Instead of having the nickname of "chicken legs"...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, I only use my phone. There are some mornings I just can't focus on the small print.


I can't go on the phone or computer without my reading glasses. The light bothers my eyes so bad without them that I wind up unable to read another word!...it's wear glasses or miss my CDR fix.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Great you are gaining weight. I am sure there are medical complications with being under weight also.


Yes it is a real problem. Heart problems etc.etc.etc.but I've been able to eat more because it tastes good. And I do know this! I'm going to look like an old fat hen with chicken legs. Ask me if I care.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Same here. Diets don't do me any good though, if I wanna loose weight, I've got to be EXTREMELY active.
> Before moving back to Texas I was dieting, and jogging 2miles a day and couldn't loose weight. Now my treadmill is still packed up and I'm to busy trying to save money to be worried about what's healthy


Oh me oh my...but it sounds like you're shopping till you drop for your family. And carrying all of it in is all day weight lifting.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Dilly is gorgeous.


Yes. We really got blessed. He is a special kitty.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Most probably because it is not Christmas time yet.


Don't tell my wife that. She put the tree up last night. I don't know if it's tradition in the Philippines or just a family thing. But my wife's family members start decorating when the months start to end ber. I have her scaled back to Nov.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, don't know if I will see Opo today. It is raining and 65° this morning. High of 75° if the sun doesn't come out. I don't know if Opo will. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, don't know if I will see Opo today. It is raining and 65° this morning. High of 75° if the sun doesn't come out. I don't know if Opo will.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.



Very frosty and cold here this morning, but nice and sunny. It should warm up quickly with the full sun. Hoping we see 50F by the afternoon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't tell my wife that. She put the tree up last night. I don't know if it's tradition in the Philippines or just a family thing. But my wife's family members start decorating when the months start to end ber. I have her scaled back to Nov.


Now that's just too darned early for me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Very frosty and cold here this morning, but nice and sunny. It should warm up quickly with the full sun. Hoping we see 50F by the afternoon.


The weather map for the eastern U.S. was pretty scary-looking last night. I'm sure glad I don't live on that side of the U.S.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't tell my wife that. She put the tree up last night. I don't know if it's tradition in the Philippines or just a family thing. But my wife's family members start decorating when the months start to end ber. I have her scaled back to Nov.


That's funny. I like my little tree all year long though. Joe buys me a little addition for it every once in awhile.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I keep the following up year round- Mini Pink Christmas tree, 2'Ceramic Christmas Tree, 1' 6" Handmade Santa Figure with fur robe, and a Fuzzy Christmas Chicken! I sorta love it!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, don't know if I will see Opo today. It is raining and 65° this morning. High of 75° if the sun doesn't come out. I don't know if Opo will.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Most people visit Florida in the winter because the weather is supposedly so great. I personally, like the summer better then even here in Ohio. And those overcast days in the winter are really gloomy because they're so unusual in Florida.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Did you miss the CDR while TFO got its update? We have our very own Facebook group where we were able to keep in touch. Join us here
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/
> 
> There’s also a TFO Facebook group where we’ve been answering the usual problems (Sulcata too cold, keeping a Russian awake for the winter, 40lb Sulcata making too much noise crashing round an apartment...). Join that here
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/418799768159546/


Ahh! That explains why I kept getting error message a few days ago!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a few shots of my kitties playing. I had to stay back or else they would come to me.
> 
> View attachment 282757
> View attachment 282758
> View attachment 282759
> View attachment 282760


They are so gorgeous when they are kittens.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Here’s y’all some Cinder pics.. She plays at my feet when I’m cooking, sleeps when I’m checking in with y’all, plays in the middle of my clothes when I’m doing laundry.... she’s a doll!
> 
> View attachment 282742
> View attachment 282743
> View attachment 282745


She is beautiful and looks full of mischief!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s back! Have badger cupcake made by my daughter by way of celebration
> 
> View attachment 282723


Very clever - what is she celebrating?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our friend went out fossil scavenging again the other day and came back with quite the find.
> 
> Pretty darn good looking shark’s teeth! The long pointy one is from a Mako Shark and the big one to it’s right is a Megalodon Shark tooth. *Megalodon* (Carcharocles megalodon), meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of shark that lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago (mya), during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene.
> 
> View attachment 282763
> View attachment 282764


Adam would be very interested in this @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Cool Adam would be interested in those!


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, don't know if I will see Opo today. It is raining and 65° this morning. High of 75° if the sun doesn't come out. I don't know if Opo will.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Lola didn't surface at all yesterday and only came out today because I dragged him out for a warm soak.
I think he has noticed the colder weather and light levels .
He ate really well today though so I am not concerned about him.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
Glad to see everyone is OK and that the forum is back to normal again.
All is good with me but had a busy week in work and picked up the sniffles from one of my little darlings, I don't think it will last too long though.
I went out with friends to see a band last night and lost my mobile phone - it must have dropped out of my coat pocket when I got into my friend's car. Miraculously it was handed in at local pub so got it back a few hours later.
I say 'miraculously' but the good thing about having a cr*p phone is that no one else wants it!!!
Today I've been busy putting Lola's new hide together and lining it with another layer of insulation. I may saw the little legs off it and replace with lockable castors for ease of moving, then I just have to figure out the best type of heating for it and find a plastic tray for the floor and substrate. It won't be long before Lola is toasty in it and I can save some money on my gas bills.
Hope everyone is having a good Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Now that's just too darned early for me!


Me too - Xmas eve is soon enough and it's down again on or after 12th night (I can never remember which I'm supposed to do)


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That's my problem also. I don't have a store near me.


We have one in Cardiff.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> Glad to see everyone is OK and that the forum is back to normal again.
> All is good with me but had a busy week in work and picked up the sniffles from one of my little darlings, I don't think it will last too long though.
> I went out with friends to see a band last night and lost my mobile phone - it must have dropped out of my coat pocket when I got into my friend's car. Miraculously it was handed in at local pub so got it back a few hours later.
> I say 'miraculously' but the good thing about having a cr*p phone is that no one else wants it!!!
> Today I've been busy putting Lola's new hide together and lining it with another layer of insulation. I may saw the little legs off it and replace with lockable castors for ease of moving, then I just have to figure out the best type of heating for it and find a plastic tray for the floor and substrate. It won't be long before Lola is toasty in it and I can save some money on my gas bills.
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday.



Sounds good. Now that pictures are able to upload again, send us a view of the new digs in progress.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope that didn't set me back to far. If I was going to cheat I really should have done it with pizza and breadsticks.


Amen.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola didn't surface at all yesterday and only came out today because I dragged him out for a warm soak.
> I think he has noticed the colder weather and light levels .
> He ate really well today though so I am not concerned about him.


Saphire came out today but ate well yesterday. He'll get the Christmas spirit when the daylight gets longer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I spent the day sitting in my recliner with the heating pad on the small of my back. I was bending over a pile of branches, using the loppers to cut them up into smaller pieces when my back started telling me to straighten up. It didn't feel like the normal tired back, but rather, felt like a spasm. So I went in the house, took a Bayer Back and Body tablet and sat there the rest of the day. Whilst there, I consumed a half a bag of less sodium Lays chips, quite a few dried banana chips, more Lays, more bananas, a bottle of half tea, half lemon aid, and worked several jig saw puzzles, read a book, and played with kittens. What a waste of a perfectly fine (weather-wise) day!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I spent the day sitting in my recliner with the heating pad on the small of my back. I was bending over a pile of branches, using the loppers to cut them up into smaller pieces when my back started telling me to straighten up. It didn't feel like the normal tired back, but rather, felt like a spasm. So I went in the house, took a Bayer Back and Body tablet and sat there the rest of the day. Whilst there, I consumed a half a bag of less sodium Lays chips, quite a few dried banana chips, more Lays, more bananas, a bottle of half tea, half lemon aid, and worked several jig saw puzzles, read a book, and played with kittens. What a waste of a perfectly fine (weather-wise) day!


Yea. It seems like when you get older every old injury visits you when you want to do something. Even when you didn't know you did it. Sounds like my house. But your home sounds like fun too. Cute little kittens, jigsaw puzzles, snacks, tv, etc etc etc and tortoises. I always feel guilty about down on my butt days too but... stuff happens.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't tell my wife that. She put the tree up last night. I don't know if it's tradition in the Philippines or just a family thing. But my wife's family members start decorating when the months start to end ber. I have her scaled back to Nov.


That is early!

My Mum’s birthday has always been the cutoff for us. No Christmas decorations until she’s had her birthday on December 15th so the two are separate. A rule her parents instigated, she maintained and both my sister and I stuck with when we had our own homes. 

I know several families where, in the German tradition, the tree goes up on Christmas Eve.


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> I keep the following up year round- Mini Pink Christmas tree, 2'Ceramic Christmas Tree, 1' 6" Handmade Santa Figure with fur robe, and a Fuzzy Christmas Chicken! I sorta love it!


Oh no! I have a sort of clutter phobia. Things get cleared away! Decorations are all down between new year and twelfth night. Usually dictated by a combination of work and cleaning schedules!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Very clever - what is she celebrating?


They had a tea party for her manager, also an ecologist, who was going on maternity leave.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Lola didn't surface at all yesterday and only came out today because I dragged him out for a warm soak.
> I think he has noticed the colder weather and light levels .
> He ate really well today though so I am not concerned about him.


I am so not surprised. The weather was appalling!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds good. Now that pictures are able to upload again, send us a view of the new digs in progress.


I would if I could but I don't have a digi camera (another reason no one wants my mobile phone) - I'm still on 35mm.
Maybe when I've finished the film had it copied onto a disc I can do it.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I spent the day sitting in my recliner with the heating pad on the small of my back. I was bending over a pile of branches, using the loppers to cut them up into smaller pieces when my back started telling me to straighten up. It didn't feel like the normal tired back, but rather, felt like a spasm. So I went in the house, took a Bayer Back and Body tablet and sat there the rest of the day. Whilst there, I consumed a half a bag of less sodium Lays chips, quite a few dried banana chips, more Lays, more bananas, a bottle of half tea, half lemon aid, and worked several jig saw puzzles, read a book, and played with kittens. What a waste of a perfectly fine (weather-wise) day!


You've got to listen to your body though and if that's what it was telling you to do it would have been rude to ignore it!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Sunday everyone hope you're all having a restful day.
I was up half the night with a tickly cough so I'm not doing much today. Lola is also having another duvet day.
It's Remembrance Sunday in the UK and Commonwealth, so watched the televised service from London - always very moving.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I would if I could but I don't have a digi camera (another reason no one wants my mobile phone) - I'm still on 35mm.
> Maybe when I've finished the film had it copied onto a disc I can do it.



Gotcha....good luck on the new build.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> You've got to listen to your body though and if that's what it was telling you to do it would have been rude to ignore it!


There's no way I can ignore it. It's a full blown muscle spasm and I'm bed-bound!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That is early!
> 
> My Mum’s birthday has always been the cutoff for us. No Christmas decorations until she’s had her birthday on December 15th so the two are separate. A rule her parents instigated, she maintained and both my sister and I stuck with when we had our own homes.
> 
> I know several families where, in the German tradition, the tree goes up on Christmas Eve.


Most of my family's birthdays are in December so I'm thinking Christmas all year long.


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! I have a sort of clutter phobia. Things get cleared away! Decorations are all down between new year and twelfth night. Usually dictated by a combination of work and cleaning schedules!


Considering I have only about 20 things throughout my whole house that are up for display (including pictures/paintings). I grew up in an overly KNICK-KNACKY house and have an almost fear of it! I only display that which is precious-World Series Ticket and Program, original art (cats are the subject), my Christmas stuff, and a stained glass piece featuring our first cat Sampson- rescue Himalayan.)


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> There's no way I can ignore it. It's a full blown muscle spasm and I'm bed-bound!


So sorry and I hope you can get some help with your work load in the meantime...I think muscle spasms are the worst...because the best thing for it is rest and relaxation...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> Glad to see everyone is OK and that the forum is back to normal again.
> All is good with me but had a busy week in work and picked up the sniffles from one of my little darlings, I don't think it will last too long though.
> I went out with friends to see a band last night and lost my mobile phone - it must have dropped out of my coat pocket when I got into my friend's car. Miraculously it was handed in at local pub so got it back a few hours later.
> I say 'miraculously' but the good thing about having a cr*p phone is that no one else wants it!!!
> Today I've been busy putting Lola's new hide together and lining it with another layer of insulation. I may saw the little legs off it and replace with lockable castors for ease of moving, then I just have to figure out the best type of heating for it and find a plastic tray for the floor and substrate. It won't be long before Lola is toasty in it and I can save some money on my gas bills.
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday.


That's the only problem with little darlings...they're buggy little burgers. Happy Saturday to you too. Whoops it's Sunday...


----------



## Professor Brenda

My understanding is this is a place to talk about anything. So here goes. Me rambling on, my friends.

I have written a series of picture books using photos of my sulcata tortoise and other animals that visit his enclosure. The books share facts about tortoises, especially sulcatas but also other animals and address social issues such as making friends, caring for and choosing a pet, valuing diversity, etc. I have been sending query letters to agents for 5 months with no luck. I don't know if it is worth pursuing more agents. I don't know if it is worth spending the money to self-publish. I don't know if people would even buy the books. I am at that point, trash it or keep trying. And, in what direction do I keep trying? Do I start over with agents sending them the more social subject books and not the initial factual book introducing the tortoise? Do blow a raspberry at the agent idea and move on to self-publishing?

I've always loved to write. But maybe my son is going to be the published writer, not me. My tortoise books are fun writing. I would love to write a novel but the only one lurking in my head is about my families unusual number of family tragedy. Does anyone really want to read about one families experience with rape, murder, accidental death of a child, suicide, and inheritance backstabbing? It's depressing when it is all on paper, and could I even write it well? 

I think I am trying to find my new place in this world. I no longer work full time and only have 3 more years before I have an empty nest. I need an agent, a publisher, advice, or a drink, or all of the above. "Sigh"


----------



## Maro2Bear

Professor Brenda said:


> My understanding is this is a place to talk about anything. So here goes. Me rambling on, my friends.
> 
> I have written a series of picture books using photos of my sulcata tortoise and other animals that visit his enclosure. The books share facts about tortoises, especially sulcatas but also other animals and address social issues such as making friends, caring for and choosing a pet, valuing diversity, etc. I have been sending query letters to agents for 5 months with no luck. I don't know if it is worth pursuing more agents. I don't know if it is worth spending the money to self-publish. I don't know if people would even buy the books. I am at that point, trash it or keep trying. And, in what direction do I keep trying? Do I start over with agents sending them the more social subject books and not the initial factual book introducing the tortoise? Do blow a raspberry at the agent idea and move on to self-publishing?
> 
> I've always loved to write. But maybe my son is going to be the published writer, not me. My tortoise books are fun writing. I would love to write a novel but the only one lurking in my head is about my families unusual number of family tragedy. Does anyone really want to read about one families experience with rape, murder, accidental death of a child, suicide, and inheritance backstabbing? It's depressing when it is all on paper, and could I even write it well?
> 
> I think I am trying to find my new place in this world. I no longer work full time and only have 3 more years before I have an empty nest. I need an agent, a publisher, advice, or a drink, or all of the above. "Sigh"



Interesting....have you reached out to Jamie @jsheffield up in New Hampshire. He is also a writer and just recently published a new series of short stories. I’ll bet he has some real-world advice. Good luck....

Ps - his most recent - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/109733466X/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Professor Brenda

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting....have you reached out to Jamie @jsheffield up in New Hampshire. He is also a writer and just recently published a new series of short stories. I’ll bet he has some real-world advice. Good luck....
> 
> Ps - his most recent - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/109733466X/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Thank you. I will reach out to him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Professor Brenda said:


> Thank you. I will reach out to him.



Sure


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> There's no way I can ignore it. It's a full blown muscle spasm and I'm bed-bound!


Sorry to hear you are still suffering. Hope you are feeling better soon Yvonne.


----------



## Cathie G

Professor Brenda said:


> My understanding is this is a place to talk about anything. So here goes. Me rambling on, my friends.
> 
> I have written a series of picture books using photos of my sulcata tortoise and other animals that visit his enclosure. The books share facts about tortoises, especially sulcatas but also other animals and address social issues such as making friends, caring for and choosing a pet, valuing diversity, etc. I have been sending query letters to agents for 5 months with no luck. I don't know if it is worth pursuing more agents. I don't know if it is worth spending the money to self-publish. I don't know if people would even buy the books. I am at that point, trash it or keep trying. And, in what direction do I keep trying? Do I start over with agents sending them the more social subject books and not the initial factual book introducing the tortoise? Do blow a raspberry at the agent idea and move on to self-publishing?
> 
> I've always loved to write. But maybe my son is going to be the published writer, not me. My tortoise books are fun writing. I would love to write a novel but the only one lurking in my head is about my families unusual number of family tragedy. Does anyone really want to read about one families experience with rape, murder, accidental death of a child, suicide, and inheritance backstabbing? It's depressing when it is all on paper, and could I even write it well?
> 
> I think I am trying to find my new place in this world. I no longer work full time and only have 3 more years before I have an empty nest. I need an agent, a publisher, advice, or a drink, or all of the above. "Sigh"


Your picture books sound really interesting for young and old. And really uplifting.. It wouldn't cost a ton to self publish and make printable books for sale by order. If it takes off it's good but if it takes a while it's still good.


----------



## Lyn W

The tickly cough is keeping me up again which is why on here so late/early.
I'm going to try sleeping upright in a chair for a couple of hours.
if I didn't have to go to go to work in a few hours I'd have a brandy!!
Nos Da !


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh how PRECIOUS! That Calico is gorgeous. I bet that are super amusing.. I’m glad you got two so they could play together


Just saw the pics now. They are gorgeous little things. So sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes it is a real problem. Heart problems etc.etc.etc.but I've been able to eat more because it tastes good. And I do know this! I'm going to look like an old fat hen with chicken legs. Ask me if I care.


Okay I will ask: Do you care??


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't tell my wife that. She put the tree up last night. I don't know if it's tradition in the Philippines or just a family thing. But my wife's family members start decorating when the months start to end ber. I have her scaled back to Nov.


Whahahaha.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I spent the day sitting in my recliner with the heating pad on the small of my back. I was bending over a pile of branches, using the loppers to cut them up into smaller pieces when my back started telling me to straighten up. It didn't feel like the normal tired back, but rather, felt like a spasm. So I went in the house, took a Bayer Back and Body tablet and sat there the rest of the day. Whilst there, I consumed a half a bag of less sodium Lays chips, quite a few dried banana chips, more Lays, more bananas, a bottle of half tea, half lemon aid, and worked several jig saw puzzles, read a book, and played with kittens. What a waste of a perfectly fine (weather-wise) day!


Sounds like the perfect kind of me day. You have to have those every now and then.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> There's no way I can ignore it. It's a full blown muscle spasm and I'm bed-bound!


oh no. I hope it has eased up by now.


----------



## CarolM

Well All caught up again.
It is Monday and still the rest of the week to go. So let me go and try and find some fun so that it can go by before I know it.

Spent Saturday in the garden and Sunday out for the count in bed sick. Go figure. I would have taken today as a sick day, but I had too many things to do for work. Sigh, there is no rest for the wicked.

So what have the rest of you up to?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well All caught up again.
> It is Monday and still the rest of the week to go. So let me go and try and find some fun so that it can go by before I know it.
> 
> Spent Saturday in the garden and Sunday out for the count in bed sick. Go figure. I would have taken today as a sick day, but I had too many things to do for work. Sigh, there is no rest for the wicked.
> 
> So what have the rest of you up to?




Lots of time spent tidying up our gardens and back yard and deck. Perennials trimmed, banana tree trimmed & ready to bring in the garage today, leaves mostly raked & blown about. We had a team of guys replacing some facia work on the eaves of our house on Saturday. Cheap “wood” coupled with shoddy installation when houses built equals rotten areas. Had spots replaced & painted. Need to do more shredding too. Emptied rain barrel & hauled in the shed, hauled in water hoses too.

Last really nice day today - sunshine and mid 60’s. Tomorrow starting off with cold rain turning to light snow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I spent the day sitting in my recliner with the heating pad on the small of my back. I was bending over a pile of branches, using the loppers to cut them up into smaller pieces when my back started telling me to straighten up. It didn't feel like the normal tired back, but rather, felt like a spasm. So I went in the house, took a Bayer Back and Body tablet and sat there the rest of the day. Whilst there, I consumed a half a bag of less sodium Lays chips, quite a few dried banana chips, more Lays, more bananas, a bottle of half tea, half lemon aid, and worked several jig saw puzzles, read a book, and played with kittens. What a waste of a perfectly fine (weather-wise) day!


Other than the sore back it sounded like a great day eating and drinking Arnold Palmer's.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> There's no way I can ignore it. It's a full blown muscle spasm and I'm bed-bound!


Maybe put some vodka in the Arnold Palmer's


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning, I am halfway thru the weekend CDR posts. Have to quit my eyes are going sideways . Hope everyone has a great day. Going to the doctors for my monthly check up and get my happy pills.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Cathie G said:


> Your picture books sound really interesting for young and old. And really uplifting.. It wouldn't cost a ton to self publish and make printable books for sale by order. If it takes off it's good but if it takes a while it's still good.


Thank you. It will cost less than $1000 to publish 20 copies one book. So I will probably start that in January. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Professor Brenda said:


> Thank you. It will cost less than $1000 to publish 20 copies one book. So I will probably start that in January. Thanks for your encouragement.



Thats for real hard copy books? $50.00 per book. Is ePublishing cheaper? Easier/faster? Get it out by Xmas?


https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US?ref_=kdpgp_p_us_psg_kw_ad126

*Self-publish eBooks and paperbacks for free with Kindle Direct Publishing, and reach millions of readers on Amazon.*

Get to market fast. Publishing takes less than 5 minutes and your book appears on Kindle stores worldwide within 24-48 hours.

Make more money. Earn up to 70% royalty on sales to customers in the US, Canada, UK, Germany, India, France, Italy, Spain, Japan, Brazil, Mexico, Australia and more. Enroll in KDP Select and earn more money through Kindle Unlimited and the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.

Keep control. Keep control of your rights and set your own list prices. Make changes to your books at any time.

Publish in digital and print. Publish Kindle eBooks and paperbacks for free on KDP.

Get started today! Self-publish with KDP for free


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Happy Sunday everyone hope you're all having a restful day.
> I was up half the night with a tickly cough so I'm not doing much today. Lola is also having another duvet day.
> It's Remembrance Sunday in the UK and Commonwealth, so watched the televised service from London - always very moving.
> View attachment 282801


Please excuse my ignorance, but what are you remembering on this day?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> So sorry and I hope you can get some help with your work load in the meantime...I think muscle spasms are the worst...because the best thing for it is rest and relaxation...


All my tortoises had to suffer a starvation day, and they were left locked inside their sheds for the day. Last night I forced myself to lay flat on my back, even though it was very painful and caused bad aching in my right hip and thigh, and I woke up this a.m. still on my back. I think that helped because, even though it's still noticeable this a.m., the pain isn't as bad, and I'm actually dressed! I'm going to tend to the animals, then go back to bed, flat on my back, and finish reading "The Edge" by D i c k Francis. It's hard to concentrate, though, because the kittens are just so darned cute (and entertaining).


----------



## Bee62

A short "Hello"


----------



## Yvonne G

Professor Brenda said:


> My understanding is this is a place to talk about anything. So here goes. Me rambling on, my friends.
> 
> I have written a series of picture books using photos of my sulcata tortoise and other animals that visit his enclosure. The books share facts about tortoises, especially sulcatas but also other animals and address social issues such as making friends, caring for and choosing a pet, valuing diversity, etc. I have been sending query letters to agents for 5 months with no luck. I don't know if it is worth pursuing more agents. I don't know if it is worth spending the money to self-publish. I don't know if people would even buy the books. I am at that point, trash it or keep trying. And, in what direction do I keep trying? Do I start over with agents sending them the more social subject books and not the initial factual book introducing the tortoise? Do blow a raspberry at the agent idea and move on to self-publishing?
> 
> I've always loved to write. But maybe my son is going to be the published writer, not me. My tortoise books are fun writing. I would love to write a novel but the only one lurking in my head is about my families unusual number of family tragedy. Does anyone really want to read about one families experience with rape, murder, accidental death of a child, suicide, and inheritance backstabbing? It's depressing when it is all on paper, and could I even write it well?
> 
> I think I am trying to find my new place in this world. I no longer work full time and only have 3 more years before I have an empty nest. I need an agent, a publisher, advice, or a drink, or all of the above. "Sigh"


We do have a published writer here on the Forum. Reach out to @jsheffield and see if he can give you any pointers. I'd love to read your book!!!!!

(Oh SNAP!! I really need to read the whole thread before responding!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what are you remembering on this day?



Our version of Veterans Day - Remembrance Day is a memorial day observed in Commonwealth member states since the end of the First World War to remember the members of their armed forces who have died in the line of duty. Wikipedia


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well All caught up again.
> It is Monday and still the rest of the week to go. So let me go and try and find some fun so that it can go by before I know it.
> 
> Spent Saturday in the garden and Sunday out for the count in bed sick. Go figure. I would have taken today as a sick day, but I had too many things to do for work. Sigh, there is no rest for the wicked.
> 
> So what have the rest of you up to?


I slept all day. I was worried I wouldn't be able to go to sleep when night time came, but I slept soundly all night. I'm still a bit sore and slightly painful today, but I'm up, I'm dressed, and as soon as I've finished with the Forum I'll be off to the kitchen to get tortoise food ready!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> A short "Hello"


That's just what I needed this a.m.! So glad you popped in today to lighten our spirits, Sabine.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> That's just what I needed this a.m.! So glad you popped in today to lighten our spirits, Sabine.


Hi Yvonne, I am glad that I am able to lighten the spirits !!!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Bee62

Does someone needs help through the night .... ?


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> Does someone needs help through the night .... ?


Amazing as always!


----------



## Bambam1989

Professor Brenda said:


> Thank you. It will cost less than $1000 to publish 20 copies one book. So I will probably start that in January. Thanks for your encouragement.


Welcome to the CDR!


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> All my tortoises had to suffer a starvation day, and they were left locked inside their sheds for the day. Last night I forced myself to lay flat on my back, even though it was very painful and caused bad aching in my right hip and thigh, and I woke up this a.m. still on my back. I think that helped because, even though it's still noticeable this a.m., the pain isn't as bad, and I'm actually dressed! I'm going to tend to the animals, then go back to bed, flat on my back, and finish reading "The Edge" by D i c k Francis. It's hard to concentrate, though, because the kittens are just so darned cute (and entertaining).


Glad your feeling better


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Amazing as always!


Thank you my friend !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> All my tortoises had to suffer a starvation day, and they were left locked inside their sheds for the day. Last night I forced myself to lay flat on my back, even though it was very painful and caused bad aching in my right hip and thigh, and I woke up this a.m. still on my back. I think that helped because, even though it's still noticeable this a.m., the pain isn't as bad, and I'm actually dressed! I'm going to tend to the animals, then go back to bed, flat on my back, and finish reading "The Edge" by D i c k Francis. It's hard to concentrate, though, because the kittens are just so darned cute (and entertaining).


Sorry to hear that you have back pain but I am sure your tortoises do not suffer starvation. They can easily manage some "starvation days".


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> All my tortoises had to suffer a starvation day, and they were left locked inside their sheds for the day. Last night I forced myself to lay flat on my back, even though it was very painful and caused bad aching in my right hip and thigh, and I woke up this a.m. still on my back. I think that helped because, even though it's still noticeable this a.m., the pain isn't as bad, and I'm actually dressed! I'm going to tend to the animals, then go back to bed, flat on my back, and finish reading "The Edge" by D i c k Francis. It's hard to concentrate, though, because the kittens are just so darned cute (and entertaining).


I want to read "Olive Again". I heard about it on our channel 10 news. I do always try to stay positive but somehow I relate to her. (or maybe I'm related) I hope you get over the flareup soon. I got to watch my little bunny clean her face and ears today. It looks like she's praying when she does it and I don't always get to see it because I'm somewhat busy with mundane things in our home.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Does someone needs help through the night .... ?


Yeah!!! Bee's back.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> There's no way I can ignore it. It's a full blown muscle spasm and I'm bed-bound!




i hope you recover quickly


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what are you remembering on this day?


Rembrance day is the equivalent of your veterans day I think.

It is when we remember those who sacrificed so much for their country.

https://www.britishlegion.org.uk/get-involved/remembrance/about-remembrance


----------



## Cathie G

Professor Brenda said:


> Thank you. It will cost less than $1000 to publish 20 copies one book. So I will probably start that in January. Thanks for your encouragement.


You're welcome. I just know that it's really hard to get through the brick wall that publishers put up. They miss a lot of talent because of that. If you actually get a rejection letter that is considered a compliment for your work. Just mosey along like a tortoise and we all know they can break through walls.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yeah!!! Bee's back.


Hey, I was never far away ! Thank you for the nice welcome.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Cathie G said:


> You're welcome. I just know that it's really hard to get through the brick wall that publishers put up. They miss a lot of talent because of that. If you actually get a rejection letter that is considered a compliment for your work. Just mosey along like a tortoise and we all know they can break through walls.


I have gotten 15 rejection letters from literary agents. I am just now starting to look for publishers who will even accept manuscripts without an agent. It is a long, discouraging and depressing process. Slow and steady...


----------



## Cathie G

Professor Brenda said:


> I have gotten 15 rejection letters from literary agents. I am just now starting to look for publishers who will even accept manuscripts without an agent. It is a long, discouraging and depressing process. Slow and steady...


Most people don't get a rejection letter from a publisher. There used to be a book at our local library on what specific things each publisher expects for you to submit to get published. It's been a long time ago but I did submit a book to children's press. I actually got a rejection letter and the person told me not to give up. That the US had cut back on subsidies for children's books. Also, your book has photos. Most publishers want their art work instead of yours. Your book wouldn't be complete without the photos. That's why I think you should slowly self publish. Hope you wind up selling a ton of them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Professor Brenda said:


> I have gotten 15 rejection letters from literary agents. I am just now starting to look for publishers who will even accept manuscripts without an agent. It is a long, discouraging and depressing process. Slow and steady...



Hey Prof Brenda, check this out as well. https://www.theauthorincubator.com/...m_campaign=6519640753&wtm_content=81283239994


----------



## Professor Brenda

Cathie G said:


> Most people don't get a rejection letter from a publisher. There used to be a book at our local library on what specific things each publisher expects for you to submit to get published. It's been a long time ago but I did submit a book to children's press. I actually got a rejection letter and the person told me not to give up. That the US had cut back on subsidies for children's books. Also, your book has photos. Most publishers want their art work instead of yours. Your book wouldn't be complete without the photos. That's why I think you should slowly self publish. Hope you wind up selling a ton of them.


Thank you.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Prof Brenda, check this out as well. https://www.theauthorincubator.com/...m_campaign=6519640753&wtm_content=81283239994


Thank you. I will look into that.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Does someone needs help through the night .... ?


Me - definitely!!!
A lovely song beautifully sung - but sadly it hasn't stopped my tickly cough!!!
Lovely to see and hear you again Sabine!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> A short "Hello"


Fabulous! 
We have missed you Sabine!!


----------



## Lyn W

Another night in the chair for me!
I don't feel ill with this cold - just really tired from lack of sleep!
Still at least it gives me a chance to keep up with you all - so every cloud has a silver lining!
It's 4 30 am here now so going to try to doze.
Nos Da


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Another night in the chair for me!
> I don't feel ill with this cold - just really tired from lack of sleep!
> Still at least it gives me a chance to keep up with you all - so every cloud has a silver lining!
> It's 4 30 am here now so going to try to doze.
> Nos Da


Sorry to hear you’re under the weather.

I have been pretty poorly too  I went down with some virusey bug last week which completely wiped me out. My stomach was so sore and while I didn’t get full-on V&D things were definitely not normal. I barely ate for 3 days  Things are much better now, but my energy levels have yet to recover.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of time spent tidying up our gardens and back yard and deck. Perennials trimmed, banana tree trimmed & ready to bring in the garage today, leaves mostly raked & blown about. We had a team of guys replacing some facia work on the eaves of our house on Saturday. Cheap “wood” coupled with shoddy installation when houses built equals rotten areas. Had spots replaced & painted. Need to do more shredding too. Emptied rain barrel & hauled in the shed, hauled in water hoses too.
> 
> Last really nice day today - sunshine and mid 60’s. Tomorrow starting off with cold rain turning to light snow.


Sounds like you were busy too.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, I am halfway thru the weekend CDR posts. Have to quit my eyes are going sideways . Hope everyone has a great day. Going to the doctors for my monthly check up and get my happy pills.


So are you Happy now?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> All my tortoises had to suffer a starvation day, and they were left locked inside their sheds for the day. Last night I forced myself to lay flat on my back, even though it was very painful and caused bad aching in my right hip and thigh, and I woke up this a.m. still on my back. I think that helped because, even though it's still noticeable this a.m., the pain isn't as bad, and I'm actually dressed! I'm going to tend to the animals, then go back to bed, flat on my back, and finish reading "The Edge" by D i c k Francis. It's hard to concentrate, though, because the kittens are just so darned cute (and entertaining).


Oh No. I am at least glad that you are feeling a little bit better. Just don't overdo it and relax those muscles. maybe even take a cold shower - the cold water should help with your muscle ache.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I slept all day. I was worried I wouldn't be able to go to sleep when night time came, but I slept soundly all night. I'm still a bit sore and slightly painful today, but I'm up, I'm dressed, and as soon as I've finished with the Forum I'll be off to the kitchen to get tortoise food ready!


Good Luck Yvonne


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> A short "Hello"


Beautiful as always Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Another night in the chair for me!
> I don't feel ill with this cold - just really tired from lack of sleep!
> Still at least it gives me a chance to keep up with you all - so every cloud has a silver lining!
> It's 4 30 am here now so going to try to doze.
> Nos Da


Shame Lyn, Get better soon.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear you’re under the weather.
> 
> I have been pretty poorly too  I went down with some virusey bug last week which completely wiped me out. My stomach was so sore and while I didn’t get full-on V&D things were definitely not normal. I barely ate for 3 days  Things are much better now, but my energy levels have yet to recover.


Glad to know that you are on the mend as well. Take it easy as well.


----------



## CarolM

And It is TUESDAY!!! Yay. Happy days are here again, NOT because there are another 4 days to go until weekend.......

If anybody says that I am weekend crazy, I will deny it all. I am just crazy. Hee Hee Hee Hee.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Well, winter finally came to Texas (for the day anyway). Yesterday we were in shorts with 70 degrees at 8 am. Today the schools have a 2 hour delay because the roads are iced over, 29 degrees. We don't get snow often. We get ice. It rains with the cold front, and freezes. By the weekend, back to 70 degrees. It will be up and down like this until January. Then cooler, but manageable, 30-40s at night and 50s during most days. We don't really get more than a week or 2 of fall weather in October. Just a few months of our crazy winter (Nov - Feb.), then a nice spring (half of Feb -beginning of May), and back to long hot summers from May to Oct. Aww Texas weather, the stuff that songs are written about and turtles love.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Professor Brenda said:


> Well, winter finally came to Texas (for the day anyway). Yesterday we were in shorts with 70 degrees at 8 am. Today the schools have a 2 hour delay because the roads are iced over, 29 degrees. We don't get snow often. We get ice. It rains with the cold front, and freezes. By the weekend, back to 70 degrees. It will be up and down like this until January. Then cooler, but manageable, 30-40s at night and 50s during most days. We don't really get more than a week or 2 of fall weather in October. Just a few months of our crazy winter (Nov - Feb.), then a nice spring (half of Feb -beginning of May), and back to long hot summers from May to Oct. Aww Texas weather, the stuff that songs are written about and turtles love.




And Old Man Winter is now knocking at our door steps. We had full sun and high 60’s yesterday, but temps rapidly falling, it’s raining with snow spotted in areas just a bit west of here. By tomorrow morning, just mid-20’s. Brought our banana trees in yesterday and one fig. Plenty of time to bring the others in as temps hover around freezing.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Me - definitely!!!
> A lovely song beautifully sung - but sadly it hasn't stopped my tickly cough!!!
> Lovely to see and hear you again Sabine!!


Hello Lyn. Thank you ! I know something that would stop your annoying cough but I am not sure if you can get in in England
https://www.google.com/search?q=tartephedreel+tropfen&gws_rd=ssl






When I have a cold I cough like a big dog barking. This is the only thing that helps. Only natural herbs.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Beautiful as always Sabine.


Thank you very much Carol !


----------



## EllieMay

I had a bit of catching up to do! Yvonne, Linda, and Lyn- I sure hope that you all are fully recovered asap. Sick or suphering should not be allowed for any of us. Lots of hugs and soup for all of you from me. Brenda, it’s so good that you can talk to us and you are very welcome here. Don’t give up on your children’s books. If there is any way for you to post us a sample, I would love to read! And your family biography might not be pleasant but if your heart calls you to write it, then write that too. We read all sorts of things! Carol, I’m with you.... made it to Tuesday and maybe participated but I’m really just passing time until the weekend! Lol...
Sabine, it’s sure good to hear your voice

it was easier for me to type this paragraph than respond individually to all the posts I wanted to. I’m on my iPhone and I’m sure that I’ve left something out that I meant to say but .... oh well


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> All my tortoises had to suffer a starvation day, and they were left locked inside their sheds for the day. Last night I forced myself to lay flat on my back, even though it was very painful and caused bad aching in my right hip and thigh, and I woke up this a.m. still on my back. I think that helped because, even though it's still noticeable this a.m., the pain isn't as bad, and I'm actually dressed! I'm going to tend to the animals, then go back to bed, flat on my back, and finish reading "The Edge" by D i c k Francis. It's hard to concentrate, though, because the kittens are just so darned cute (and entertaining).


I'm just wondering if you got your card yet.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sorry to hear you’re under the weather.
> 
> I have been pretty poorly too  I went down with some virusey bug last week which completely wiped me out. My stomach was so sore and while I didn’t get full-on V&D things were definitely not normal. I barely ate for 3 days  Things are much better now, but my energy levels have yet to recover.


Sorry to hear you've not been well too Linda.
That sounds like the same sort of thing my brother in law had a couple of weeks ago. 
He had excruciating stomach pains in the night - no V or D but he was hospitalised because of his complicated medical history. They thought it may have been heart related, but in the end put it down to something viral. 
He has been fine since and hope you make a full recovery too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Shame Lyn, Get better soon.


Thanks Carol, it's just a cold. 
I'll be fine when I can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And Old Man Winter is now knocking at our door steps. We had full sun and high 60’s yesterday, but temps rapidly falling, it’s raining with snow spotted in areas just a bit west of here. By tomorrow morning, just mid-20’s. Brought our banana trees in yesterday and one fig. Plenty of time to bring the others in as temps hover around freezing.


Definitely colder here. We've had some frost in the mornings and possible snow forecast for hilly areas this week but mainly heavy rain for the next couple of days.
I've brought my plants in too.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn. Thank you ! I know something that would stop your annoying cough but I am not sure if you can get in in England
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tartephedreel+tropfen&gws_rd=ssl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have a cold I cough like a big dog barking. This is the only thing that helps. Only natural herbs.


I've not seen that in our pharmacies but I have some Benylin for tickly coughs.
Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I had a bit of catching up to do! Yvonne, Linda, and Lyn- I sure hope that you all are fully recovered asap. Sick or suphering should not be allowed for any of us. Lots of hugs and soup for all of you from me. Brenda, it’s so good that you can talk to us and you are very welcome here. Don’t give up on your children’s books. If there is any way for you to post us a sample, I would love to read! And your family biography might not be pleasant but if your heart calls you to write it, then write that too. We read all sorts of things! Carol, I’m with you.... made it to Tuesday and maybe participated but I’m really just passing time until the weekend! Lol...
> Sabine, it’s sure good to hear your voice
> 
> it was easier for me to type this paragraph than respond individually to all the posts I wanted to. I’m on my iPhone and I’m sure that I’ve left something out that I meant to say but .... oh well


Thanks Heather I can't speak for Linda and Yvonne but I'm OK thanks. 
Hope all is good with you and the family.


----------



## Lyn W

Well Tuesday is over in the UK .
I've dosed myself up with various remedies and I'm off to bed.
I may see you later - but hopefully not.
Take care and Nos Da!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh No. I am at least glad that you are feeling a little bit better. Just don't overdo it and relax those muscles. maybe even take a cold shower - the cold water should help with your muscle ache.


I've been using a heating pad and tonight my daughter said I should be using ice - 20 minutes on, 20 minutes off. So I 'm sitting here right now with frozen peas on my back.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning I hop everyone wakes up feeling much better today. It’s a very cold 20 degrees (f) here this morning.. it’s a rare dry cold for us though so it doesn’t feel to bad. Looks like sunshine ahead and a high of 50.. I’ll be working mostly outdoors today and I think I’m looking forward to it. Cinder has proven to be a wonderful companion and is doing well learning all the things a puppy should.. oddly enough, she barks a lot when she wants something. Not sure if this is something she will outgrow but it’s not a habit that is common in her breed... mostly, I find it cute and endearing but when your trying to enjoy a snack it’s a bit annoying


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> So are you Happy now?


Yep! Had therapy yesterday so I am a little sore. I can deal with exercise sore. It's the daily pains that wear me down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok thought I would kick off the season. The tree is leaning but it's straight now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning I hop everyone wakes up feeling much better today. It’s a very cold 20 degrees (f) here this morning.. it’s a rare dry cold for us though so it doesn’t feel to bad. Looks like sunshine ahead and a high of 50.. I’ll be working mostly outdoors today and I think I’m looking forward to it. Cinder has proven to be a wonderful companion and is doing well learning all the things a puppy should.. oddly enough, she barks a lot when she wants something. Not sure if this is something she will outgrow but it’s not a habit that is common in her breed... mostly, I find it cute and endearing but when your trying to enjoy a snack it’s a bit annoying



Cute lil’ Cinder. Really cold here today as well. Luckily, it’s nice & Sunny today so not as gloomy!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning I hop everyone wakes up feeling much better today. It’s a very cold 20 degrees (f) here this morning.. it’s a rare dry cold for us though so it doesn’t feel to bad. Looks like sunshine ahead and a high of 50.. I’ll be working mostly outdoors today and I think I’m looking forward to it. Cinder has proven to be a wonderful companion and is doing well learning all the things a puppy should.. oddly enough, she barks a lot when she wants something. Not sure if this is something she will outgrow but it’s not a habit that is common in her breed... mostly, I find it cute and endearing but when your trying to enjoy a snack it’s a bit annoying
> 
> View attachment 282876
> View attachment 282877


Aw, baby in the car seat! Dang she's cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yep! Had therapy yesterday so I am a little sore. I can deal with exercise sore. It's the daily pains that wear me down.


I know, huh? Hard to ignore and just get on with life.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok thought I would kick off the season. The tree is leaning but it's straight now.
> View attachment 282881
> View attachment 282882


Oh man. That's beautiful! I see why she would want to put it up so early.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute lil’ Cinder. Really cold here today as well. Luckily, it’s nice & Sunny today so not as gloomy!


Yesterday we beat a weather record that had been in effect since 1920. We made it up to 81F. The next 10 days or so will be in the 70s, nights in the upper 40s and lower 50s. This is a VERY warm Autumn for this neck of the woods.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday we beat a weather record that had been in effect since 1920. We made it up to 81F. The next 10 days or so will be in the 70s, nights in the upper 40s and lower 50s. This is a VERY warm Autumn for this neck of the woods.



We are about 30 degrees below normal!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> We are about 30 degrees below normal!


I like to watch The CBS Evening News with David Muir, and the weather map for the eastern half of the U.S. is pretty scary!


----------



## Kristoff

I got my first Christmas card! From "N Houston". @Bambam1989, is it from you? Not opening it yet, though it's hard!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday we beat a weather record that had been in effect since 1920. We made it up to 81F. The next 10 days or so will be in the 70s, nights in the upper 40s and lower 50s. This is a VERY warm Autumn for this neck of the woods.


Global warming is very scary!
The met office people have been trialing some new long range forecasting method/equipment and It is said that our winter will be the worst since 1962 - a Beast from the East on steroids!! We'll soon find out how accurate they are.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all - it's been pretty quiet in here today. 
I hope Yvonne, Ray and Linda are feeling better and that everyone else is well.
I had a better night last night thankfully so hoping my cold is on it's last legs.
We have a weather warning for heavy rain again tomorrow with highs of 5C/40F - if I was a tort I would hibernate!
Thank goodness the weekend is just around the corner!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sitting here in my recliner, trying to get comfortable, with a package of frozen peas on my back and this on my lap:


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Me - definitely!!!
> A lovely song beautifully sung - but sadly it hasn't stopped my tickly cough!!!
> Lovely to see and hear you again Sabine!!


I have the sniffles. I think a warm evening with Hot tea and soup is in order for all of us.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok thought I would kick off the season. The tree is leaning but it's straight now.
> View attachment 282881
> View attachment 282882


Really pretty Ray!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sitting here in my recliner, trying to get comfortable, with a package of frozen peas on my back and this on my lap:
> 
> View attachment 282904


I just melted your peas! AWWWWWWW
Hope your back is better though. At least you have those adorable babies to comfort you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And Old Man Winter is now knocking at our door steps. We had full sun and high 60’s yesterday, but temps rapidly falling, it’s raining with snow spotted in areas just a bit west of here. By tomorrow morning, just mid-20’s. Brought our banana trees in yesterday and one fig. Plenty of time to bring the others in as temps hover around freezing.


Did you ever get to eat those bananas that we saw on your trees?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I had a bit of catching up to do! Yvonne, Linda, and Lyn- I sure hope that you all are fully recovered asap. Sick or suphering should not be allowed for any of us. Lots of hugs and soup for all of you from me. Brenda, it’s so good that you can talk to us and you are very welcome here. Don’t give up on your children’s books. If there is any way for you to post us a sample, I would love to read! And your family biography might not be pleasant but if your heart calls you to write it, then write that too. We read all sorts of things! Carol, I’m with you.... made it to Tuesday and maybe participated but I’m really just passing time until the weekend! Lol...
> Sabine, it’s sure good to hear your voice
> 
> it was easier for me to type this paragraph than respond individually to all the posts I wanted to. I’m on my iPhone and I’m sure that I’ve left something out that I meant to say but .... oh well


LOL, I know how you feel, but I am sure that everybody will understand if they were left out. I do it often.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I've been using a heating pad and tonight my daughter said I should be using ice - 20 minutes on, 20 minutes off. So I 'm sitting here right now with frozen peas on my back.


Did it help?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning I hop everyone wakes up feeling much better today. It’s a very cold 20 degrees (f) here this morning.. it’s a rare dry cold for us though so it doesn’t feel to bad. Looks like sunshine ahead and a high of 50.. I’ll be working mostly outdoors today and I think I’m looking forward to it. Cinder has proven to be a wonderful companion and is doing well learning all the things a puppy should.. oddly enough, she barks a lot when she wants something. Not sure if this is something she will outgrow but it’s not a habit that is common in her breed... mostly, I find it cute and endearing but when your trying to enjoy a snack it’s a bit annoying
> 
> View attachment 282876
> View attachment 282877


Aww I just love the look of her. She is gorgeous and I am so jealous. Scooby does that...well sort of. Whenever I give Milly attention or the torts then he starts moaning at Me (barking) I am sure he is trying to tell me to stop fussing over them and to only pay attention to him. They are just so cute and wiggle their way into our hearts very quickly.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok thought I would kick off the season. The tree is leaning but it's straight now.
> View attachment 282881
> View attachment 282882


Oh Wow, What a beautiful tree. Love it - almost makes me want to to mine up. But Nahh I will wait a while first.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Did you ever get to eat those bananas that we saw on your trees?



The banana stalks filled up and ripened, but very mini bananas. Soooo, i think the ones I have are more ornamentsl than meant to eat.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sitting here in my recliner, trying to get comfortable, with a package of frozen peas on my back and this on my lap:
> 
> View attachment 282904


Awww, they are just so cute as well. I love baby animals sleeping on my lap, makes you feel all warm and cuddly!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The banana stalks filled up and ripened, but very mini bananas. Soooo, i think the ones I have are more ornamentsl than meant to eat.


Aaahh pity. Although mini bananas are also good if you can eat them, that way you know that you won't over eat them. And they should just be the right size to add to your cereal in the morning.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The banana stalks filled up and ripened, but very mini bananas. Soooo, i think the ones I have are more ornamental than meant to eat.


Are you up early or am I coming on here late?


----------



## CarolM

Happy Thursday Everyone,
I have not gone to gym this whole week. Oh boy when I finally get back there next week, I will pay for it. But I just don't want to push it, considering that I was so ill and throwing up etc on Sunday. I am still getting bouts of nausea and my husband reckons I must be pregnant. I told him he is totally mad. I could not imagine trying to bring up another kid at the age of 46. That is just crazy. It is fine if you are a granny because you can just hand them back to the parents, but being the parent at that age. uh uh...no ways hose... carry on dreaming. 
Anyway enough about me. how is everybody doing? 

Yvonne and Heather keep those cute and cuddly pics coming, I love little baby animals. And since I don't have any, I will have to live vicariously through you two ladies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Are you up early or am I coming on here late?



I guess I’m on a bit earlier than normal. Wifey has to make a trip to Virginia to take her mom to a doctor visit. I got orders last night to wake her up & have coffee ready EARLY so she can get on th Washington beltway before lots of traffic.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess I’m on a bit earlier than normal. Wifey has to make a trip to Virginia to take her mom to a doctor visit. I got orders last night to wake her up & have coffee ready EARLY so she can get on th Washington beltway before lots of traffic.


Hmmm, Maybe I should order coffee from my husband to get me up in the mornings as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Did it help?


I almost feel 'normal' this a.m. Just a bit stiff (?), just something there to remind me to not over do it.


----------



## Bambam1989

I'm considering setting up at a local "trade days" to see if any of my artwork will sell. This would be the first time I have actively tried to sell my art. It makes me nervous..
I haven't called to rent a spot yet, cause I know that once I do I'm committed to putting myself out there


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> I got my first Christmas card! From "N Houston". @Bambam1989, is it from you? Not opening it yet, though it's hard!


Sounds like mine


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm considering setting up at a local "trade days" to see if any of my artwork will sell. This would be the first time I have actively tried to sell my art. It makes me nervous..
> I haven't called to rent a spot yet, cause I know that once I do I'm committed to putting myself out there



Just make it happen! I carve things & occasionally sell. I first gave one to a friend who “really” liked it.... she took it to her work & in a day i had 30 orders! Put a few items out. You will see/hear customer comments, etc. get to meet lots of folks too!
Good luck

PS - Print up a few data sheets of what you have, your contact info, etc and have on your table. Ppl will often think about a purchase then contact you later.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Just make it happen! I carve things & occasionally sell. I first gave one to a friend who “really” liked it.... she took it to her work & in a day i had 30 orders! Put a few items out. You will see/hear customer comments, etc. get to meet lots of folks too!
> Good luck
> 
> PS - Print up a few data sheets of what you have, your contact info, etc and have on your table. Ppl will often think about a purchase then contact you later.


Thats a good idea. I hadn't thought about having my contact info available.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Thats a good idea. I hadn't thought about having my contact info available.




Ps - depending what you have, be willing to domestic ship as well. Some folks might want to have you ship it. So, have an idea what your items weigh and size) and use this to determine https://www.usps.com/ship/?gclsrc=a...y5YtaxRAPRFr4pha7PG75wI9zL43N5Y0aArqCEALw_wcB

Also, search on YouTube for “Tips n Tricks” - 




And this - https://getarchd.com/2018/01/15/vendor-booth-ideas-and-tips/


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Ps - depending what you have, be willing to domestic ship as well. Some folks might want to have you ship it. So, have an idea what your items weigh and size) and use this to determine https://www.usps.com/ship/?gclsrc=a...y5YtaxRAPRFr4pha7PG75wI9zL43N5Y0aArqCEALw_wcB
> 
> Also, search on YouTube for “Tips n Tricks” -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this - https://getarchd.com/2018/01/15/vendor-booth-ideas-and-tips/


Awesome!
Thanks so much. Now I just need to get over my jitters..


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm considering setting up at a local "trade days" to see if any of my artwork will sell. This would be the first time I have actively tried to sell my art. It makes me nervous..
> I haven't called to rent a spot yet, cause I know that once I do I'm committed to putting myself out there


It's always a scary proposition to 'expose' yourself like that. Try to be thick skinned. People aren't always the most politically correct animals on the planet. If you do set up a booth be sure to take pictures for us.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess I’m on a bit earlier than normal. Wifey has to make a trip to Virginia to take her mom to a doctor visit. I got orders last night to wake her up & have coffee ready EARLY so she can get on th Washington beltway before lots of traffic.


I always find it funny to hear other people talk about driving to another state for something like it's no big deal. I live in central Texas, so for me to get to another state, it takes me most of a day, 6 hours to Louisiana, 9 to New Mexico. I can get to another country (Mexico) in less than 4. It's all about perspective. 

This is my dad's favorite silly poem to recite when we would drive across the state for vacations when I was a kids. You have to say it in a heavy Texas accent.
The sun has ris',
The sun has set.
And here were are in Texas yet.

Happy Thursday y'all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Professor Brenda said:


> I always find it funny to hear other people talk about driving to another state for something like it's no big deal. I live in central Texas, so for me to get to another state, it takes me most of a day, 6 hours to Louisiana, 9 to New Mexico. I can get to another country (Mexico) in less than 4. It's all about perspective.
> 
> This is my dad's favorite silly poem to recite when we would drive across the state for vacations when I was a kids. You have to say it in a heavy Texas accent.
> The sun has ris',
> The sun has set.
> And here were are in Texas yet.
> 
> Happy Thursday y'all.




Yeah, we are within 4 hours (or less) of Pennsylvania, Delaware, Virginia, DC, probably West Virginia too. Both DC & Virginia are right around the DC Beltway. It’s the volume of traffic that kills us & rush hour(s).


----------



## JoesMum

Oh $


Ray--Opo said:


> Ok thought I would kick off the season. The tree is leaning but it's straight now.
> View attachment 282881
> View attachment 282882


$deity no! Far too early!

very pretty though


----------



## JoesMum

I had mine too. A


Kristoff said:


> I got my first Christmas card! From "N Houston". @Bambam1989, is it from you? Not opening it yet, though it's hard!


nd one from Canada


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. Just to let you know I am feeling better and returning to the rescue tomorrow.

Yvonne I hope you are more mobile tomorrow


----------



## Yvonne G

Woe is me. . . I just realized that yesterday was the second Wednesday of the month, hence, I received my SS check and that means I should have paid bills yesterday. But I didn't. If I hurry, I can still get it done before the 15th, but, alas and alack, this is what my lap looks like:




and my back hurts because I went shopping this a.m., so I'm stuck here in my chair. Woe is me!


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> I had mine too. A
> 
> nd one from Canada


Yay! Better early than late. With the snow we're having, those cards could have been very late, I imagine.  

Here's a postcard from Ottawa today:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Awesome!
> Thanks so much. Now I just need to get over my jitters..



Also - you might want to make sure you have a means to take credit card sales like PAYPAL and VENMO and SQUAREUP

VENMO
https://venmo.com/?gclsrc=aw.ds&&gc...rtBVmFKbfS8JuyGhd_fIT_WBY5KkaWdkaAtTOEALw_wcB

Squareup
https://squareup.com/us/en/campaign...=t&pkw=point+of+sale+systems&pmt=e&pub=GOOGLE


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> It's always a scary proposition to 'expose' yourself like that. Try to be thick skinned. People aren't always the most politically correct animals on the planet. If you do set up a booth be sure to take pictures for us.


Will do. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, bills are paid. Back still hurts. Kittens not upset at being upset, still in my chair. Guess I should vacuum my bedroom carpet. The tree in the back yard gets sucking insects and towards the end of summer when the leaves start to fall there's a layer of stickiness all over the back yard. The backyard is where I take Misty when she needs to go outside, so I take my shoes off when I come back inside (due to the layers of stickiness on the bottoms), but Misty can't take off her feet, she she carries the stickiness - dead grass and leaves - into the house and into the bedroom. I can't do anything about the tree because there are three very nice, large tortoises living under it. So I just have to put up with the stickiness.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The banana stalks filled up and ripened, but very mini bananas. Soooo, i think the ones I have are more ornamentsl than meant to eat.


I wanted one of those pink banana trees but I was too scared to have one shipped. I did get small (regular) tree that had propagated off of a large one that my mother had. I feel like it may have gotten a late start but the conditions are the same I dug it out of.. guess I’ll know next spring..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Happy Thursday Everyone,
> I have not gone to gym this whole week. Oh boy when I finally get back there next week, I will pay for it. But I just don't want to push it, considering that I was so ill and throwing up etc on Sunday. I am still getting bouts of nausea and my husband reckons I must be pregnant. I told him he is totally mad. I could not imagine trying to bring up another kid at the age of 46. That is just crazy. It is fine if you are a granny because you can just hand them back to the parents, but being the parent at that age. uh uh...no ways hose... carry on dreaming.
> Anyway enough about me. how is everybody doing?
> 
> Yvonne and Heather keep those cute and cuddly pics coming, I love little baby animals. And since I don't have any, I will have to live vicariously through you two ladies.


Oh my.... is it possible?? Wait- most anything is possible, I have one that’s living proof of that. I thought starting over in my 30’s was bad.. I’ll pray for you!!! A stomach virus might not be a bad thing.. LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm considering setting up at a local "trade days" to see if any of my artwork will sell. This would be the first time I have actively tried to sell my art. It makes me nervous..
> I haven't called to rent a spot yet, cause I know that once I do I'm committed to putting myself out there


The work I have seen is unquestionably good.. I don’t think you have anything to worry about. I can understand the fear of exposure but I think it’s an amazing part of you & should be celebrated!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sitting here in my recliner, trying to get comfortable, with a package of frozen peas on my back and this on my lap:
> 
> View attachment 282904


Too cute to move. Frozen peas what a great ice pack.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Happy Thursday Everyone,
> I have not gone to gym this whole week. Oh boy when I finally get back there next week, I will pay for it. But I just don't want to push it, considering that I was so ill and throwing up etc on Sunday. I am still getting bouts of nausea and my husband reckons I must be pregnant. I told him he is totally mad. I could not imagine trying to bring up another kid at the age of 46. That is just crazy. It is fine if you are a granny because you can just hand them back to the parents, but being the parent at that age. uh uh...no ways hose... carry on dreaming.
> Anyway enough about me. how is everybody doing?
> 
> Yvonne and Heather keep those cute and cuddly pics coming, I love little baby animals. And since I don't have any, I will have to live vicariously through you two ladies.[/QUOTE





Yvonne G said:


> I almost feel 'normal' this a.m. Just a bit stiff (?), just something there to remind me to not over do it.


Yeah!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, bills are paid. Back still hurts. Kittens not upset at being upset, still in my chair. Guess I should vacuum my bedroom carpet. The tree in the back yard gets sucking insects and towards the end of summer when the leaves start to fall there's a layer of stickiness all over the back yard. The backyard is where I take Misty when she needs to go outside, so I take my shoes off when I come back inside (due to the layers of stickiness on the bottoms), but Misty can't take off her feet, she she carries the stickiness - dead grass and leaves - into the house and into the bedroom. I can't do anything about the tree because there are three very nice, large tortoises living under it. So I just have to put up with the stickiness.


I even put a really scruffy mat outside for wiping feet...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh my.... is it possible?? Wait- most anything is possible, I have one that’s living proof of that. I thought starting over in my 30’s was bad.. I’ll pray for you!!! A stomach virus might not be a bad thing.. LOL


My thoughts exactly..thank God it's that time of year.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Just to let you know I am feeling better and returning to the rescue tomorrow.
> 
> Yvonne I hope you are more mobile tomorrow


Oh sorry you were so sick that you couldn't do the rescue. That's hard. You might miss something too cute.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning I hop everyone wakes up feeling much better today. It’s a very cold 20 degrees (f) here this morning.. it’s a rare dry cold for us though so it doesn’t feel to bad. Looks like sunshine ahead and a high of 50.. I’ll be working mostly outdoors today and I think I’m looking forward to it. Cinder has proven to be a wonderful companion and is doing well learning all the things a puppy should.. oddly enough, she barks a lot when she wants something. Not sure if this is something she will outgrow but it’s not a habit that is common in her breed... mostly, I find it cute and endearing but when your trying to enjoy a snack it’s a bit annoying
> 
> View attachment 282876
> View attachment 282877


Cinder is sooo cute. I know she takes the chill off. Today is being our warm up day instead of record breaking cold like the past 2 days. It's 36°f and dropping but better then it was.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. That's beautiful! I see why she would want to put it up so early.


Thank you Yvonne. I will be sure to tell her.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Really pretty Ray!


Thanks Heather, I will tell my wife. It's all her doings. Each year it is a different color scheme. I think last year was red and gold.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow, What a beautiful tree. Love it - almost makes me want to to mine up. But Nahh I will wait a while first.


Thanks Carol, my wife does a nice job. I will be sure to tell her you like it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Oh $
> 
> $deity no! Far too early!
> 
> very pretty though


I agree but a happy wife is a happy life!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I almost feel 'normal' this a.m. Just a bit stiff (?), just something there to remind me to not over do it.


Glad that you are almost back to normal. Don't push yourself if you don't have to and give it time to relax and heal.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm considering setting up at a local "trade days" to see if any of my artwork will sell. This would be the first time I have actively tried to sell my art. It makes me nervous..
> I haven't called to rent a spot yet, cause I know that once I do I'm committed to putting myself out there


Go for it. You will never know unless you try.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Just to let you know I am feeling better and returning to the rescue tomorrow.
> 
> Yvonne I hope you are more mobile tomorrow


Glad to see that you are feeling better now Linda. Enjoy your day at the rescue centre.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Woe is me. . . I just realized that yesterday was the second Wednesday of the month, hence, I received my SS check and that means I should have paid bills yesterday. But I didn't. If I hurry, I can still get it done before the 15th, but, alas and alack, this is what my lap looks like:
> 
> View attachment 282925
> 
> 
> and my back hurts because I went shopping this a.m., so I'm stuck here in my chair. Woe is me!


Oh dear. Can you not pay your bills online by EFT ?


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Yay! Better early than late. With the snow we're having, those cards could have been very late, I imagine.
> 
> Here's a postcard from Ottawa today:
> 
> View attachment 282926


Is it white in Ottawa today? That why I see only white in your pic?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Carpe Diem!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, bills are paid. Back still hurts. Kittens not upset at being upset, still in my chair. Guess I should vacuum my bedroom carpet. The tree in the back yard gets sucking insects and towards the end of summer when the leaves start to fall there's a layer of stickiness all over the back yard. The backyard is where I take Misty when she needs to go outside, so I take my shoes off when I come back inside (due to the layers of stickiness on the bottoms), but Misty can't take off her feet, she she carries the stickiness - dead grass and leaves - into the house and into the bedroom. I can't do anything about the tree because there are three very nice, large tortoises living under it. So I just have to put up with the stickiness.


Teach Misty to wipe her paws at the door.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I wanted one of those pink banana trees but I was too scared to have one shipped. I did get small (regular) tree that had propagated off of a large one that my mother had. I feel like it may have gotten a late start but the conditions are the same I dug it out of.. guess I’ll know next spring..


Good Luck


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh my.... is it possible?? Wait- most anything is possible, I have one that’s living proof of that. I thought starting over in my 30’s was bad.. I’ll pray for you!!! A stomach virus might not be a bad thing.. LOL


Whahaha, I will take the stomach virus any day. Not that I don't like children, just that I have had two already and want some me time eventually, that would never happen if we had to have another one. And they are expensive.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My thoughts exactly..thank God it's that time of year.


Mine too.!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Carpe Diem!


Happy Friday, Have a good one.


----------



## CarolM

And all caught up again.

TFG it is Friday. Although when my alarm went off this morning, I woke up thinking it was Saturday and why was my alarm going off? ..... Then I realised that it was only Friday and I still had to go to work, What a disappointment that was. 

Look what we are having here in Cape Town in 21 days time. I want to go and have a look see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Is it white in Ottawa today? That why I see only white in your pic?



Beautiful! A whiteout!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Cinder is sooo cute. I know she takes the chill off. Today is being our warm up day instead of record breaking cold like the past 2 days. It's 36°f and dropping but better then it was.


Thank you! It’s a lot or wrinkles to snuggle and I just lover her! We haven’t had our warm day yet but I’ve been too busy this week to enjoy any weather.. I’m very glad it’s friday. You enjoy your warmth today Cathie!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And all caught up again.
> 
> TFG it is Friday. Although when my alarm went off this morning, I woke up thinking it was Saturday and why was my alarm going off? ..... Then I realised that it was only Friday and I still had to go to work, What a disappointment that was.
> 
> Look what we are having here in Cape Town in 21 days time. I want to go and have a look see.
> 
> View attachment 282935


What a let down.... but hey, tomorrow is still here to wait for 

Oh cool! We will be watching for pictures.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Carpe Diem!


Happy Friday back. There is only one today


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Beautiful! A whiteout!


That's what I thought.


----------



## CarolM

Oh, I forgot to tell you, I received two more cards, they are now patiently sitting with Lena's card waiting for December for me to open them up.

Thank you Heather and Cathy. I am looking forward to opening them.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Can you not pay your bills online by EFT ?


Yes, I always do electronic banking and bill paying.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I always do electronic banking and bill paying.


Me too. I never carry cash around if I can help it. You cannot get stolen cash back but you can cancel cards.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Bee62 said:


> A short "Hello"


Love it


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Hello all, I have been awol for a little while now. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and I hope everyone in the CDR is healthy and happy and staying warm. Life has been crrraazy over here for the last few months. I am happy to report my bubba is doing great and all my other babies are as well. I have been miserable with neck and back pain. Back to the doc I go.. this time I'm sure it is going to be a cortisone shot in my neck
Stay well and warm roomies I will be back again


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all, I have been awol for a little while now. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and I hope everyone in the CDR is healthy and happy and staying warm. Life has been crrraazy over here for the last few months. I am happy to report my bubba is doing great and all my other babies are as well. I have been miserable with neck and back pain. Back to the doc I go.. this time I'm sure it is going to be a cortisone shot in my neck
> Stay well and warm roomies I will be back again


Glad you're back, and hope you get well soon!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been putting off going outside to take care of the animals, but now I've run out of indoor things to do. Gotta' go, darn it! It's COLD out there!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Carol, my wife does a nice job. I will be sure to tell her you like it.


I think it's beautiful too...but I'm really bad. I like my little tree up all year long. You can always clean it and change the ornaments for the season if you like...


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all, I have been awol for a little while now. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and I hope everyone in the CDR is healthy and happy and staying warm. Life has been crrraazy over here for the last few months. I am happy to report my bubba is doing great and all my other babies are as well. I have been miserable with neck and back pain. Back to the doc I go.. this time I'm sure it is going to be a cortisone shot in my neck
> Stay well and warm roomies I will be back again


I was wondering where you went off to. Your card is in the works but I have to get Canada and the UK first. Sorry to read you've been hurting. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've been putting off going outside to take care of the animals, but now I've run out of indoor things to do. Gotta' go, darn it! It's COLD out there!!!


Yes it's cold and I had to go outside today to get litter box timothy hay for Razberri. I'd almost go as far as to keep a compressed bale in the house...if I had the room. Did you get your card? I got afraid that the fires would make it too late. But really it's never too late and especially since you've been recuperating. You never know when a setback could be just perfect time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yes it's cold and I had to go outside today to get litter box timothy hay for Razberri. I'd almost go as far as to keep a compressed bale in the house...if I had the room. Did you get your card? I got afraid that the fires would make it too late. But really it's never too late and especially since you've been recuperating. You never know when a setback could be just perfect time.


I only go to the post office to get mail once a week, and yes, I received your card yesterday. your brother is VERY talented! And thanks! I'll be putting together an envelope for Adam next Friday (after I go to the post office for my mail), so if anyone wants to include a card to Adam, please get it to me before next Thursday:

Yvonne Gomez
P.O. Box 2563
Clovis, CA 93513


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And all caught up again.
> 
> TFG it is Friday. Although when my alarm went off this morning, I woke up thinking it was Saturday and why was my alarm going off? ..... Then I realised that it was only Friday and I still had to go to work, What a disappointment that was.
> 
> Look what we are having here in Cape Town in 21 days time. I want to go and have a look see.
> 
> View attachment 282935


That's just in time for a Christmas present. And what does TFG mean...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I only go to the post office to get mail once a week, and yes, I received your card yesterday. your brother is VERY talented! And thanks! I'll be putting together an envelope for Adam next Friday (after I go to the post office for my mail), so if anyone wants to include a card to Adam, please get it to me before next Thursday:
> 
> Yvonne Gomez
> P.O. Box 2563
> Clovis, CA 93513


Yeah!!! But really just get well. I'm sure he knows his mail has to be delivered donkey or camel time. Joe's been trying his best to understand and what we get is what we get. God blessed him with a wonderful talent and I'm going to keep bugging him for Christmas around the world paintings. Even after the card exchange.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's just in time for a Christmas present. And what does TFG mean...


TFG ... Thank F***ing God at a rough guess!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> TFG ... Thank F***ing God at a rough guess!


Maybe...or Time For Goodfood...I don't have to cook.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Is it white in Ottawa today? That why I see only white in your pic?





Maro2Bear said:


> Beautiful! A whiteout!


I was only half joking...  

Glad those cards are coming in, Carol!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning and happy Saturday everyone. 

The ATP tennis finals are on in London and JoesDad and I have tickets for todays semi finals matches.   

Doubles: Venus & Klaasen v Farah & Cabal

Singles: Tsitsipas v Federer

Doubles: Herbert & Mahut v Kubot & Melo 

Singles: Thiem v Zverev

It’s an exciting year in the singles this year. It looks like the next generation is finally starting to take over... although I’ll still be supporting Federer.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I think it's beautiful too...but I'm really bad. I like my little tree up all year long. You can always clean it and change the ornaments for the season if you like...


That's a unique idea. I think I will keep that to myself and not tell my wife.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good weekend. I haven't been keeping up in the CDR. Hope everyone is doing ok. Opo stuck his head out to 57° stayed there with his head out for about a hr. Then turned around and went back in. Dont know if I will see him again today.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all, I have been awol for a little while now. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and I hope everyone in the CDR is healthy and happy and staying warm. Life has been crrraazy over here for the last few months. I am happy to report my bubba is doing great and all my other babies are as well. I have been miserable with neck and back pain. Back to the doc I go.. this time I'm sure it is going to be a cortisone shot in my neck
> Stay well and warm roomies I will be back again


Good luck at the doctor. Feel better.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Kristoff said:


> I was only half joking...
> 
> Glad those cards are coming in, Carol!
> 
> View attachment 282959


Wow. I have never seen that much snow in person in my life. I would want to only see it, not have to be in it. Cold hurts.
Brenda


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all, I have been awol for a little while now. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and I hope everyone in the CDR is healthy and happy and staying warm. Life has been crrraazy over here for the last few months. I am happy to report my bubba is doing great and all my other babies are as well. I have been miserable with neck and back pain. Back to the doc I go.. this time I'm sure it is going to be a cortisone shot in my neck
> Stay well and warm roomies I will be back again


The injections work for me for about a year. Everyone is different I guess. 
Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> The injections work for me for about a year. Everyone is different I guess.
> Hope you get some relief soon.


Yes I had some in my hips and they worked for about a year, like you said. I will update everyone on the 17th when I go back to the doc. It's nice having a group of people I can talk to whenever I get the chance  hope you your wife and Opo are doing well Ray!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a unique idea. I think I will keep that to myself and not tell my wife.


Mine has blue led snowflake lights right now. It can double as a night light if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Sunday to one and all.
It's been a bit chilly here this weekend and I've caught up with a lot of sleep, so I've not been far.
Lola not venturing out much either.
Hope everyone is well and has a good day.
TTFN!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, windy & overcast here. Sully’s been inside now for about a month & seems to have adjusted well once I got the temps dialed in. Not too hot, not too cold, just right. Back to enjoying kale & romaine & dandelion & mazuri & cactus pads followed by hanging out under a basking lamp for a bit. 

Finished up a second mahogany votive tea light holder to balance the previous one that's on our fireplace mantel. With the cold weather (and no kayaking) It’s time to start wood carving & turning more.

Fixed up an old bird feeder that was on its last legs and Started putting seed in the other three feeders. Got some fresh peanuts & sunflower seeds & suet cakes. 

Happy Sunday all....ogh, & don’t forget to congratulate @Yvonne G on her most recent clutch of Leopard EGGS!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, cold and dreary here also. Not to often you get 3 or 4 days of no sun here. Congrats @Yvonne G on your new batch of leopard eggs. My wife loves leopard torts.


----------



## Cathie G

It's been around 49°f here and nice. I had to assist with Joe's laundry though. But hay the three of us got her done...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, cold and dreary here also. Not to often you get 3 or 4 days of no sun here. Congrats @Yvonne G on your new batch of leopard eggs. My wife loves leopard torts.


Florida without the beautiful blue sky for 4 whole days is deprivation!!! Sorry.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahaha, I will take the stomach virus any day. Not that I don't like children, just that I have had two already and want some me time eventually, that would never happen if we had to have another one. And they are expensive.


Watch out cause the children have grandchildren. We are trying our best to prepare for one of those. I call them a mother's revenge...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've been putting off going outside to take care of the animals, but now I've run out of indoor things to do. Gotta' go, darn it! It's COLD out there!!!


I somehow missed your post about leopards. Hope you are doing good though. It's amazing how the thought of new babies puts sparkles in your steps.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday to one and all.
> It's been a bit chilly here this weekend and I've caught up with a lot of sleep, so I've not been far.
> Lola not venturing out much either.
> Hope everyone is well and has a good day.
> TTFN!


Hoping the same for you. Saphire's moving a bit slow now too. I can't wait for Christmas season. That's when our days lengthen and he comes out to play more.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Florida without the beautiful blue sky for 4 whole days is deprivation!!! Sorry.


Opo didn't even think about coming out today. I threw in 3 cactus pads that he gobbled up.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm in the mood.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo didn't even think about coming out today. I threw in 3 cactus pads that he gobbled up.


That's funny! Reads like one of my days...I live like Opo does. I just stay holed up in my hide if it isn't sunny. Do mundane things and eat a good dinner all warm and cozy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, windy & overcast here. Sully’s been inside now for about a month & seems to have adjusted well once I got the temps dialed in. Not too hot, not too cold, just right. Back to enjoying kale & romaine & dandelion & mazuri & cactus pads followed by hanging out under a basking lamp for a bit.
> 
> Finished up a second mahogany votive tea light holder to balance the previous one that's on our fireplace mantel. With the cold weather (and no kayaking) It’s time to start wood carving & turning more.
> 
> Fixed up an old bird feeder that was on its last legs and Started putting seed in the other three feeders. Got some fresh peanuts & sunflower seeds & suet cakes.
> 
> Happy Sunday all....ogh, & don’t forget to congratulate @Yvonne G on her most recent clutch of Leopard EGGS!


I'm so jealous...mahogany. !!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's funny! Reads like one of my days...I live like Opo does. I just stay holed up in my hide if it isn't sunny. Do mundane things and eat a good dinner all warm and cozy.


I have done pretty much the same thing for the last 2 days. This cold snap is reminding of all the abuse I put my body thru. Ouch!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I’ve got a long one today. Me & Cinder are headed to Baton Rouge for meetings. I didn’t want to spend the night so we left early and we’ve got to get back tonight cause Hubby’s got to leave in the morning... A lot of miles


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I’ve got a long one today. Me & Cinder are headed to Baton Rouge for meetings. I didn’t want to spend the night so we left early and we’ve got to get back tonight cause Hubby’s got to leave in the morning... A lot of miles



Too funny, sleeping like a lil baby! Have a great day & safe drive.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I’ve got a long one today. Me & Cinder are headed to Baton Rouge for meetings. I didn’t want to spend the night so we left early and we’ve got to get back tonight cause Hubby’s got to leave in the morning... A lot of miles


What a cutie. 
Did you know that Baton Rouge in translation is Red Stick. Supposedly the foreman in the pepper fields carried red sticks on rope around his neck. When he passed a pepper bush that was ready to pick. He would take one of the red sticks from around his neck and drape it on the ripe bush to be picked. 
Read that on the internet. Soooooooo who knows.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, another chilly day. I will definitely bring Opo's pool in today and put in my shower for a good soak. Got to go to PT first and then wife has some shopping to do.
Hope you all have a good monday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I somehow missed your post about leopards. Hope you are doing good though. It's amazing how the thought of new babies puts sparkles in your steps.


I got out of bed this a.m. feeling pretty darned good. Back's just slightly stiff, but I feel it's back to normal. Lots of leaves to rake, but I'll take it slow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Hoping the same for you. Saphire's moving a bit slow now too. I can't wait for Christmas season. That's when our days lengthen and he comes out to play more.


The days lengthen at Christmas? Just slightly. The shortest day of the year is right around that time. But, you're right. These short days and long nights are heck.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I’ve got a long one today. Me & Cinder are headed to Baton Rouge for meetings. I didn’t want to spend the night so we left early and we’ve got to get back tonight cause Hubby’s got to leave in the morning... A lot of miles


That's just so darned cute! I hope she behaves herself at the meetings.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, another chilly day. I will definitely bring Opo's pool in today and put in my shower for a good soak. Got to go to PT first and then wife has some shopping to do.
> Hope you all have a good monday.


I'm feeling pretty good today, so I plan to work outside a bit. Then I have to make a special trip in to the store because I had a cherry-o cream cheese pie planned, but I neglected to buy the can of sweetened condenses milk called for in the recipe. You know how it is when you have your mouth set on something!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I got out of bed this a.m. feeling pretty darned good. Back's just slightly stiff, but I feel it's back to normal. Lots of leaves to rake, but I'll take it slow.


I am relieved to read this.

look after yourself!

I have been back to my ostepath/physiotherapist this morning for a maintenance visit and straightening. I feel really tired now


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Hi everyone, how is everyone doing this frigid morning? Last night for dinner we all are some beef stroganoff.. me and my hubby were sick all night, I wake up to hear that my son puked all over his bed.. not sure if the nephew got sick to. I have class tonight, Depreciation... Oh boy.. hoping all is well for everyone. Stay warm and say hi to all your torts for me


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> I'm in the mood.
> View attachment 283016


Hehehe


----------



## Maro2Bear

Felt like snow all morning long here, a slight mist of something in the air. But bam, just like that the sun popped out.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I am relieved to read this.
> 
> look after yourself!
> 
> I have been back to my ostepath/physiotherapist this morning for a maintenance visit and straightening. I feel really tired now


gave you a good work-out, did they?


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hi everyone, how is everyone doing this frigid morning? Last night for dinner we all are some beef stroganoff.. me and my hubby were sick all night, I wake up to hear that my son puked all over his bed.. not sure if the nephew got sick to. I have class tonight, Depreciation... Oh boy.. hoping all is well for everyone. Stay warm and say hi to all your torts for me


Oh wow! Not fun!!! Hope you're all ok today after getting it all out of your systems.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

I am 100% freaked out.. my son just walked up to me;he's three years old; after watching baby cartoons with his baby sister in his room: and told me plain as day my grandma died... Okay I'm very very freaked out. I remember being 8 and I saw my grandma right after she died in surgery. I remember it so vividly.. is this a real thing kids do? I cannot figure out where in the world he came up with that terrible thing to come tell me. He had the most serious look on his face and repeated it until I understood. I asked great grandma he said yup she died. I am trying to get ahold of my grandma to no avail yet. Her birthday was yesterday. Have any of your children done this? I don't ever talk about stuff like that in front of him because he is impressionable.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> The days lengthen at Christmas? Just slightly. The shortest day of the year is right around that time. But, you're right. These short days and long nights are heck.


It must be just the morning sun coming in earlier. Or the direction it's coming from. Saphire slows down a bit (now and then) through October and November. But in December he starts becoming more active. By February he's trying to tell me it's spring.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> What a cutie.
> Did you know that Baton Rouge in translation is Red Stick. Supposedly the foreman in the pepper fields carried red sticks on rope around his neck. When he passed a pepper bush that was ready to pick. He would take one of the red sticks from around his neck and drape it on the ripe bush to be picked.
> Read that on the internet. Soooooooo who knows.


I did not know that.. what a neat piece of history... Thanks


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I am 100% freaked out.. my son just walked up to me;he's three years old; after watching baby cartoons with his baby sister in his room: and told me plain as day my grandma died... Okay I'm very very freaked out. I remember being 8 and I saw my grandma right after she died in surgery. I remember it so vividly.. is this a real thing kids do? I cannot figure out where in the world he came up with that terrible thing to come tell me. He had the most serious look on his face and repeated it until I understood. I asked great grandma he said yup she died. I am trying to get ahold of my grandma to no avail yet. Her birthday was yesterday. Have any of your children done this? I don't ever talk about stuff like that in front of him because he is impressionable.


SCARY!!! I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I am 100% freaked out.. my son just walked up to me;he's three years old; after watching baby cartoons with his baby sister in his room: and told me plain as day my grandma died... Okay I'm very very freaked out. I remember being 8 and I saw my grandma right after she died in surgery. I remember it so vividly.. is this a real thing kids do? I cannot figure out where in the world he came up with that terrible thing to come tell me. He had the most serious look on his face and repeated it until I understood. I asked great grandma he said yup she died. I am trying to get ahold of my grandma to no avail yet. Her birthday was yesterday. Have any of your children done this? I don't ever talk about stuff like that in front of him because he is impressionable.


Oh dear. Hopefully it was just something he related to on his cartoon.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That's just so darned cute! I hope she behaves herself at the meetings.


AND she DID! The ladies in my office had a blast babysitting and there were no Potty accidents.. I even took a pad just in case but she didn’t have to use it. I proud  now we are back on the road for the 5 hour trip home.... earlier than I expected.. Cinder is already snoring loudly!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I’ve got a long one today. Me & Cinder are headed to Baton Rouge for meetings. I didn’t want to spend the night so we left early and we’ve got to get back tonight cause Hubby’s got to leave in the morning... A lot of miles


It looks like you'll have to do all the driving...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm feeling pretty good today, so I plan to work outside a bit. Then I have to make a special trip in to the store because I had a cherry-o cream cheese pie planned, but I neglected to buy the can of sweetened condenses milk called for in the recipe. You know how it is when you have your mouth set on something!


What's the recipe? It sounds yummy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Felt like snow all morning long here, a slight mist of something in the air. But bam, just like that the sun popped out.


It was a balmy 51°f here as the sun started on it's journey down.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hi everyone, how is everyone doing this frigid morning? Last night for dinner we all are some beef stroganoff.. me and my hubby were sick all night, I wake up to hear that my son puked all over his bed.. not sure if the nephew got sick to. I have class tonight, Depreciation... Oh boy.. hoping all is well for everyone. Stay warm and say hi to all your torts for me


You and your family stay warm and cozy too. Sounds like a hot soup with chips kind of day.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have done pretty much the same thing for the last 2 days. This cold snap is reminding of all the abuse I put my body thru. Ouch!!!!!


Yep I think torts really get us when it comes to weather. When it gets cold we want warm and cozy hide to warm our bones.


----------



## Bambam1989

I received my first card today! It's from @Blackdog1714 
My daughter was so excited that "mom got mail" when she got the mail. Everything is usually addressed to my hubby


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I am 100% freaked out.. my son just walked up to me;he's three years old; after watching baby cartoons with his baby sister in his room: and told me plain as day my grandma died... Okay I'm very very freaked out. I remember being 8 and I saw my grandma right after she died in surgery. I remember it so vividly.. is this a real thing kids do? I cannot figure out where in the world he came up with that terrible thing to come tell me. He had the most serious look on his face and repeated it until I understood. I asked great grandma he said yup she died. I am trying to get ahold of my grandma to no avail yet. Her birthday was yesterday. Have any of your children done this? I don't ever talk about stuff like that in front of him because he is impressionable.


That's pretty scary. Kids ARE more tuned in than adults, but I'd hate it for him to have that sort of precognition.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> What's the recipe? It sounds yummy.


It's pretty easy. 8oz of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condenses milk, a tsp of vanilla, 1/3 cup lemon juice and an already prepared graham cracker pie crust and a can of cherry pie filling. Cream the cheese until light and fluffy then add the milk. Stir in the lemon juice, then the vanilla. Stir until all mixed and pour into the pie shell. Refrigerate for about an hour then spoon the cherries over the top. After two pieces and no lunch, I'm sick of it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I'm feeling pretty good today, so I plan to work outside a bit. Then I have to make a special trip in to the store because I had a cherry-o cream cheese pie planned, but I neglected to buy the can of sweetened condenses milk called for in the recipe. You know how it is when you have your mouth set on something!


That sounds delicious.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all, I have been awol for a little while now. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and I hope everyone in the CDR is healthy and happy and staying warm. Life has been crrraazy over here for the last few months. I am happy to report my bubba is doing great and all my other babies are as well. I have been miserable with neck and back pain. Back to the doc I go.. this time I'm sure it is going to be a cortisone shot in my neck
> Stay well and warm roomies I will be back again


oh dear. That does not sound good. Take it easy and keep your back and neck nice and warm.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's just in time for a Christmas present. And what does TFG mean...


Thank Goodness it's Friday = TFG.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's just in time for a Christmas present. And what does TFG mean...


Oops that was supposed to TGF - Thank Goodness it's Friday. My Bad!! 

I only realised that I had swapped the letters when I read Linda's Post. Ha Ha Ha. In my mind I was typing and reading TGF.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> I was only half joking...
> 
> Glad those cards are coming in, Carol!
> 
> View attachment 282959


Oooh, How beautiful !!!! I like this one better than the previous one.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all have a good weekend. I haven't been keeping up in the CDR. Hope everyone is doing ok. Opo stuck his head out to 57° stayed there with his head out for about a hr. Then turned around and went back in. Dont know if I will see him again today.


LOL. HMMMMMMMM let us see if i can go outside today. looking, looking, looking, looking, looking........nope let us go back inside.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> The injections work for me for about a year. Everyone is different I guess.
> Hope you get some relief soon.


When I first had my back issue (sciatica) I had one of those injections and it last two weeks.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, windy & overcast here. Sully’s been inside now for about a month & seems to have adjusted well once I got the temps dialed in. Not too hot, not too cold, just right. Back to enjoying kale & romaine & dandelion & mazuri & cactus pads followed by hanging out under a basking lamp for a bit.
> 
> Finished up a second mahogany votive tea light holder to balance the previous one that's on our fireplace mantel. With the cold weather (and no kayaking) It’s time to start wood carving & turning more.
> 
> Fixed up an old bird feeder that was on its last legs and Started putting seed in the other three feeders. Got some fresh peanuts & sunflower seeds & suet cakes.
> 
> Happy Sunday all....ogh, & don’t forget to congratulate @Yvonne G on her most recent clutch of Leopard EGGS!


Thanks for the headsup.

Well done @Yvonne G . When do we get to see pics?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Watch out cause the children have grandchildren. We are trying our best to prepare for one of those. I call them a mother's revenge...hehehe


I won't mind being a Granny, because you can always give them back and you get to be a softie and don't have to be the witch!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I’ve got a long one today. Me & Cinder are headed to Baton Rouge for meetings. I didn’t want to spend the night so we left early and we’ve got to get back tonight cause Hubby’s got to leave in the morning... A lot of miles


Well at least Cinder gets to carry on sleeping.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm feeling pretty good today, so I plan to work outside a bit. Then I have to make a special trip in to the store because I had a cherry-o cream cheese pie planned, but I neglected to buy the can of sweetened condenses milk called for in the recipe. You know how it is when you have your mouth set on something!


That sounds so yummy.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I am relieved to read this.
> 
> look after yourself!
> 
> I have been back to my ostepath/physiotherapist this morning for a maintenance visit and straightening. I feel really tired now


yes, I always sleep so much better after my visit. Except my visit last week Wednesday I ended up feeling quite sore afterwards as well. Oh well, no pain no gain!!


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hi everyone, how is everyone doing this frigid morning? Last night for dinner we all are some beef stroganoff.. me and my hubby were sick all night, I wake up to hear that my son puked all over his bed.. not sure if the nephew got sick to. I have class tonight, Depreciation... Oh boy.. hoping all is well for everyone. Stay warm and say hi to all your torts for me


Was dinner off? Is that why the family was getting sick. Never a nice feeling. Hope you are all better now.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I am 100% freaked out.. my son just walked up to me;he's three years old; after watching baby cartoons with his baby sister in his room: and told me plain as day my grandma died... Okay I'm very very freaked out. I remember being 8 and I saw my grandma right after she died in surgery. I remember it so vividly.. is this a real thing kids do? I cannot figure out where in the world he came up with that terrible thing to come tell me. He had the most serious look on his face and repeated it until I understood. I asked great grandma he said yup she died. I am trying to get ahold of my grandma to no avail yet. Her birthday was yesterday. Have any of your children done this? I don't ever talk about stuff like that in front of him because he is impressionable.


Nope my kids nor did I. But I do very firmly believe that some people do have that ability and it is a gift.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It looks like you'll have to do all the driving...


----------



## CarolM

And we are all caught up again.

Happy Tuesday everybody. Went back to gym last night, after a week and a half off. I was worried that I was going to be very sore. I felt like I was dying by the end of the class, as the instructor had upped the intensity level of the class, but today I feel good again and am ready for tonight, where I am going to try the combat class. Yay, maybe I will get to punch some frustrations out. 
It feels weird again to read all of your posts about how cold it is, whereas I will start to complain soon about how hot it is on this side. But hey we do live on opposite sides of the world.

Have an awesome Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, hope all is well. Woke up this morning and Opo's heated box was 63°. Not sure what happened the probe was secure. I reset the temp and the heat started climbing. I think its time for a thermostat that I can get alarm on my phone.


----------



## Bébert81

Hi all, sorry I was a bit busy.
Everything ok here?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope all is well. Woke up this morning and Opo's heated box was 63°. Not sure what happened the probe was secure. I reset the temp and the heat started climbing. I think its time for a thermostat that I can get alarm on my phone.



Or, a wifi-enabled TEMP SENSOR that can send you an alert (high or low).

Here’s a snap of Sully’s indoor house temps..


----------



## Yvonne G

@Turtle girl 98 - Lexi: Well, have you been able to contact your Grandma? Is she ok?

Yesterday I was able to scrape together enough leaves to fill up the desert tortoises' bruation-atorium (new word!!). Then I closed up the doorway and started putting more leaves all over the top of it. There are still leaves on the trees, but they'll fall eventually. We're supposed to get a little (emphasis on LITTLE) rain by Wednesday, so hopefully that'll make all the rest of the leaves fall down. My back is all healed and back to normal, just in time to rake leaves!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Or, a wifi-enabled TEMP SENSOR that can send you an alert (high or low).
> 
> Here’s a snap of Sully’s indoor house temps..
> 
> View attachment 283029


I can see where that gives one peace of mind. I've always just hoped for the best. I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it looks like I'll soon be able to make a fire in the wood stove. It's starting to get pretty cold in here. When I first moved into this house, many years ago when I was still an employed person with an income, I hired someone to insulate the outside walls, and to add another layer of insulation in the attic. Because of that, over time, the temperature inside my house levels off and stays pretty darned cold. No matter that the days outside are in the upper 70s or lower 80s, the house stays cold. It doesn't help that the position of the sun makes the heating rays longer and not really able to do much in the way of heating up the house. So it's warm outside, but I'm freezing in here! I'm having to be frugal with my supply of firewood because it's in short supply, so I won't be making a fire until it's really cold outside. The weather man calls for maybe rain tomorrow. If that's the case, I'LL MAKE A FIRE!!! Yippee!! I'm so tired of being cold. Yesterday I took my Kindle and my faithful companion, a lawn chair and a large brimmed hat and found a sheltered spot on the south side of the house in the sun to sit and read. Oh my it felt good to get warmed up! The good thing about the insulated house is, once I get a fire going and it's warm in here, it will stay warm a whole lot longer!

Well, I've rambled on long enough. Time to go get the tortoise food ready and start my day. Later!


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hi everyone, how is everyone doing this frigid morning? Last night for dinner we all are some beef stroganoff.. me and my hubby were sick all night, I wake up to hear that my son puked all over his bed.. not sure if the nephew got sick to. I have class tonight, Depreciation... Oh boy.. hoping all is well for everyone. Stay warm and say hi to all your torts for me


Oh no!  I hope you are all feeling better kw


----------



## JoesMum

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all, sorry I was a bit busy.
> Everything ok here?


Bonjour! 
You’re not the only one who has been busy. I am catching up on the backlog of posts!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> @Turtle girl 98 - Lexi: Well, have you been able to contact your Grandma? Is she ok?
> 
> Yesterday I was able to scrape together enough leaves to fill up the desert tortoises' bruation-atorium (new word!!). Then I closed up the doorway and started putting more leaves all over the top of it. There are still leaves on the trees, but they'll fall eventually. We're supposed to get a little (emphasis on LITTLE) rain by Wednesday, so hopefully that'll make all the rest of the leaves fall down. My back is all healed and back to normal, just in time to rake leaves!


Yes, she called right before I was to freak out and go physically check on her.. no idea where my son learned that. Probably some new TV show they have.. thank you for asking Yvonne!


----------



## JoesMum

Little hedgehog standing in her dinner. She has quite a nasty wound on top of her head probably caused by a fox, but she’s hungry so hopefully recovering


----------



## Turtle girl 98

CarolM said:


> Nope my kids nor did I. But I do very firmly believe that some people do have that ability and it is a gift.


I researched alot on the subject yesterday and I've always believed in it. I'm still lost at where he came up with that group of words to come say to me the day after grandma's birthday. It was kind of coincidental and I think that was what freaked me out the most.. my grandma is 80 years old now and I know there really isn't much time left. Thank you guys for hopping on and asking.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

JoesMum said:


> Little hedgehog standing in her dinner. She has quite a nasty wound on top of her head probably caused by a fox, but she’s hungry so hopefully recovering
> 
> View attachment 283030


Awhhh she is gorgeous. They must be quick little animals huh?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

CarolM said:


> Was dinner off? Is that why the family was getting sick. Never a nice feeling. Hope you are all better now.


I am positive dinner was off.. I called the nephew and he was sick to. Poor kids.. we are all feeling much better after getting that out of our systems. Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Little hedgehog standing in her dinner. She has quite a nasty wound on top of her head probably caused by a fox, but she’s hungry so hopefully recovering
> 
> View attachment 283030


Those little guys are awfully cute. Way back in the olden days, I really wanted to have one as a pet. But it was just a pipe dream. The 'job' you have kinda' helps with those sort of pipe dreams. We DO have a wildlife rescue here in our area, but it's mostly foxes, birds of prey, skunks and the like - indigenous animals. Besides that, I'm too lazy and stuck in my 'at home' mode to do any volunteer work.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll never complain about not having enough leaves to cover the brumatoriums (New scientific word) ever again. I raked leaves this a.m. . . and I raked, and I raked! My desert tortoises, Texans and Russians have finally gone to sleep. However, the box turtles are still out and about. It takes some pretty cold weather to make them go to bed.

Well, I'm off to the heating pad, my Kindle and the recliner.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow...had to run an errand not too far from our house. A few misc roadkill noted, two or three young deer, and a few raccoons. On the way back, up flew a nice Bald Eagle that was stealing a tasty snack from one of the (dead) raccoons.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Thank Goodness it's Friday = TFG.


Ummm ... TGIF???


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Ummm ... TGIF???



Last week, or the previous week, Carol made a typo with TGF (she wrote TFG). Some members postulated various meanings of TFG vs TGF.

In the end Carol really meant to type TGF but didn't note (or fix) her typo.

Sooooooo, don’t worry TODAY isn’t Friday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...had to run an errand not too far from our house. A few misc roadkill noted, two or three young deer, and a few raccoons. On the way back, up flew a nice Bald Eagle that was stealing a tasty snack from one of the (dead) raccoons.


I'm so glad I've never seen a road killed deer. How sad is that? I do see the occasional opossum and cat, and that's sad enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

What's for lunch? I know for dessert I'll be having cherry-o cream cheese pie. Maybe I'll make myself a hamburger. I'm pretty fond of home made burgers.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

CarolM said:


> oh dear. That does not sound good. Take it easy and keep your back and neck nice and warm.


Thank you I have been trying to keep it warm so it stays loose. My doc appointment is on the 17 of December and I am waiting patiently for it to come. How are you Carol? Staying warm I presume?


----------



## Ben02

Hello again CDR

Hope your all well, I’ve been busy with college, the RSPCA and the 4 tortoises (Margo, Selma, Patty and Marge) who are all doing incredibly well.

I’ve been bitten many times at the RSPCA, especially by one particular male Jamaican boa constrictor. Ah yes and I’ve been working with some vipers.... Bush vipers and eyelash vipers to be exact
Here are some pics.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

The power company is out fixing the lines. Out power has been out for 4 hours now and we have electric heat and are freezing.. trying to be patient but it's not working so we'll. God bless them for fixing the power but I wish it wasn't freezing outside so the kids aren't cold.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ben02 said:


> Hello again CDR
> 
> Hope your all well, I’ve been busy with college, the RSPCA and the 4 tortoises (Margo, Selma, Patty and Marge) who are all doing incredibly well.
> 
> I’ve been bitten many times at the RSPCA, especially by one particular male Jamaican boa constrictor. Ah yes and I’ve been working with some vipers.... Bush vipers and eyelash vipers to be exact
> Here are some pics.


Oh my they're beautiful! Oof I'm sure the bites hurt huh?


----------



## Ben02

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh my they're beautiful! Oof I'm sure the bites hurt huh?


Their venom is hemotoxic so it will cause a lot of pain. There is no anti-venom for it that I’m aware of. All the more fun, jokes aside I am very cautious when working with them, even if I’m not the one wrangling it with a snake hook.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I won't mind being a Granny, because you can always give them back and you get to be a softie and don't have to be the witch!!


And we're going to have another December baby.!!! The biggest part of my family are December babies. Sooo...I have to prepare all year long for a one month long party.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> @Turtle girl 98 - Lexi: Well, have you been able to contact your Grandma? Is she ok?
> 
> Yesterday I was able to scrape together enough leaves to fill up the desert tortoises' bruation-atorium (new word!!). Then I closed up the doorway and started putting more leaves all over the top of it. There are still leaves on the trees, but they'll fall eventually. We're supposed to get a little (emphasis on LITTLE) rain by Wednesday, so hopefully that'll make all the rest of the leaves fall down. My back is all healed and back to normal, just in time to rake leaves!


It's so good to read your back feels better...and you can do what you love.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you I have been trying to keep it warm so it stays loose. My doc appointment is on the 17 of December and I am waiting patiently for it to come. How are you Carol? Staying warm I presume?


Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> The power company is out fixing the lines. Out power has been out for 4 hours now and we have electric heat and are freezing.. trying to be patient but it's not working so we'll. God bless them for fixing the power but I wish it wasn't freezing outside so the kids aren't cold.


I use 2 Mr Heaters here in OH when the electric goes out. They use 1lb canisters of bottle gas. They're really safe in a house and not expensive. Hope you get your electric on soon!!! When it rains it pours. I'll be praying for you and family.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all, sorry I was a bit busy.
> Everything ok here?


Hello. It looks like everyone is finishing their must do projects and all of us can chat again. We survived... yeah!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Hello again CDR
> 
> Hope your all well, I’ve been busy with college, the RSPCA and the 4 tortoises (Margo, Selma, Patty and Marge) who are all doing incredibly well.
> 
> I’ve been bitten many times at the RSPCA, especially by one particular male Jamaican boa constrictor. Ah yes and I’ve been working with some vipers.... Bush vipers and eyelash vipers to be exact
> Here are some pics.


Hello! I missed you but so??? glad you got to play with snakes...I guess any animal bites under stress. My cute little Thumper named Razberri doesn't want me to invade her space at certain times. So...I have a bunny that growls and bites if you disturb her highness.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's pretty easy. 8oz of cream cheese, a can of sweetened condenses milk, a tsp of vanilla, 1/3 cup lemon juice and an already prepared graham cracker pie crust and a can of cherry pie filling. Cream the cheese until light and fluffy then add the milk. Stir in the lemon juice, then the vanilla. Stir until all mixed and pour into the pie shell. Refrigerate for about an hour then spoon the cherries over the top. After two pieces and no lunch, I'm sick of it!


It's almost like one I used to make with cream cheese and whipping cream. Mine had to be frozen. I think I'll try yours for Thanksgiving. Hope you got a bite for lunch after. I don't do well when I have desert first either. But I'm allowed so...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Hello! I missed you but so??? glad you got to play with snakes...I guess any animal bites under stress. My cute little Thumper named Razberri doesn't want me to invade her space at certain times. So...I have a bunny that growls and bites if you disturb her highness.


Most of these animals come from abuse and neglect so it’s understandable that they are defensive. How’s little arrow doing?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it looks like I'll soon be able to make a fire in the wood stove. It's starting to get pretty cold in here. When I first moved into this house, many years ago when I was still an employed person with an income, I hired someone to insulate the outside walls, and to add another layer of insulation in the attic. Because of that, over time, the temperature inside my house levels off and stays pretty darned cold. No matter that the days outside are in the upper 70s or lower 80s, the house stays cold. It doesn't help that the position of the sun makes the heating rays longer and not really able to do much in the way of heating up the house. So it's warm outside, but I'm freezing in here! I'm having to be frugal with my supply of firewood because it's in short supply, so I won't be making a fire until it's really cold outside. The weather man calls for maybe rain tomorrow. If that's the case, I'LL MAKE A FIRE!!! Yippee!! I'm so tired of being cold. Yesterday I took my Kindle and my faithful companion, a lawn chair and a large brimmed hat and found a sheltered spot on the south side of the house in the sun to sit and read. Oh my it felt good to get warmed up! The good thing about the insulated house is, once I get a fire going and it's warm in here, it will stay warm a whole lot longer!
> 
> Well, I've rambled on long enough. Time to go get the tortoise food ready and start my day. Later!


Our house is weird too. It has to be kept at a consistent temperature all year. Then it's comfortable and cheap to heat or cool..people think I'm crazy when I regulate according to my wall thermometers/ humidity but it saves$$ Take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Most of these animals come from abuse and neglect so it’s understandable that they are defensive. How’s little arrow doing?


He's still doing ok. But...my worst fears were realized. He probably came with something extra...or my tank wasn't fully cycled...or both. I think I got him through the worst though because he went back to his friendly little self.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Most of these animals come from abuse and neglect so it’s understandable that they are defensive. How’s little arrow doing?


Oh so they are rescued...I've never been bitten by a snake in the wild. And have met several. I have been chased by a blue racer though when I almost stepped on the darling.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> He's still doing ok. But...my worst fears were realized. He probably came with something extra...or my tank wasn't fully cycled...or both. I think I got him through the worst though because he went back to his friendly little self.


I’m glad he’s ok now, he’s a beautiful fish.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Oh so they are rescued...I've never been bitten by a snake in the wild. And have met several. I have been chased by a blue racer though when I almost stepped on the darling.


Yes they are all previous pet reptiles that have ended up there for a number of reasons. There is an anaconda there who’s original owner didn’t know how big he would get... should of done his research. 

We only have 3 native snakes in the UK. Grass snakes, smooth snakes and adders which are the only venomous snake species here. I’ve seen a lot of adders and I also nearly stepped on one.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yes they are all previous pet reptiles that have ended up there for a number of reasons. There is an anaconda there who’s original owner didn’t know how big he would get... should of done his research.
> 
> We only have 3 native snakes in the UK. Grass snakes, smooth snakes and adders which are the only venomous snake species here. I’ve seen a lot of adders and I also nearly stepped on one.


You got me started and I had to Google it. The two "blue racers" I've encountered were probably a grass ribbon snake variety. One in Ohio and one in Florida but that's what people call them so I did. They still got mad enough to chase me when I almost stepped on them. If I was a critter I'd have bit me though one way or another. That's the only 2 snakes in the wild I've encountered that became aggressive to me and no wonder. As a child, I accidentally stepped on a huge female black snake. She just looked at me and didn't do anything. They are so necessary.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> I received my first card today! It's from @Blackdog1714
> My daughter was so excited that "mom got mail" when she got the mail. Everything is usually addressed to my hubby


I got 2 with global stamps out today. And then it's us... I love my card from Blackdog and Keri has the cutest smile ever.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Bonjour!
> You’re not the only one who has been busy. I am catching up on the backlog of posts!


I can't catch up and I've been on here a little bit everyday. I'm sure no one is going to mind...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> He's still doing ok. But...my worst fears were realized. He probably came with something extra...or my tank wasn't fully cycled...or both. I think I got him through the worst though because he went back to his friendly little self.
> 
> View attachment 283046


those fins are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> those fins are GORGEOUS!!!!


I wish his fins were like they were before he got sick. For him. I didn't know enough. But he's been acting better since I started using aquarium salt and I also used betta fix. His personality is so cute. He's so friendly and it's not always about food. I think he likes looking at us as much as we enjoy looking at him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty finally got a first hand look ( and smell ) of an opossum. I was putting the leopards away and I heard her barking off in the distance. I always go to her when she barks because that's her job and I want to praise her, no matter what she barks at. Well, she was in the box turtle yard and barking at something at the edge of the turtle pond. It was a juvenile opossum, playing 'possum. It was on its side sort of curled in the fetal position, with its mouth open, showing those fearsome teeth. Misty wasn't harming it, just barking at it, probably telling it to run so she could chase it. I told her she was a good girl and that was enough and she left it alone. I scooped it up with the shovel and put it under the propane tank. And Misty and I went off and about our business. She's SUCH a good dog!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Little hedgehog standing in her dinner. She has quite a nasty wound on top of her head probably caused by a fox, but she’s hungry so hopefully recovering
> 
> View attachment 283030


The are so cute. Popular as pets here in the USA but I have never had one..(can you believe that??) . I hope the worst of sound is over!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Last week, or the previous week, Carol made a typo with TGF (she wrote TFG). Some members postulated various meanings of TFG vs TGF.
> 
> In the end Carol really meant to type TGF but didn't note (or fix) her typo.
> 
> Sooooooo, don’t worry TODAY isn’t Friday!


Lol!!! I see I am definitely missing a few Posts here and there.. how frustrating!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> What's for lunch? I know for dessert I'll be having cherry-o cream cheese pie. Maybe I'll make myself a hamburger. I'm pretty fond of home made burgers.


You can never go wrong with a home made burger.. I screen shot your pie recipe. I think it’s the same as one my mother had but I’m going to make it this week either way. My husband got to steal A few extra hours before leaving today so I met him in town at a little restaurant called Cajun Tex. It’s usually pretty good food but today just seemed so-so. He had some fried fish smothered with etouffe and I had garlic Parmesan chicken.. .. for supper, I had some homemade fudge that my son & I made Sunday with a half a glass of wine


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Or, a wifi-enabled TEMP SENSOR that can send you an alert (high or low).
> 
> Here’s a snap of Sully’s indoor house temps..
> 
> View attachment 283029


I was just reading another thread and a member had a link to what you are talking about. I figured out what was wrong with the thermostat. The plug was a little loose and was pulled out a bit. I spread the prongs a little for a tighter fit.


Yvonne G said:


> What's for lunch? I know for dessert I'll be having cherry-o cream cheese pie. Maybe I'll make myself a hamburger. I'm pretty fond of home made burgers.


I am assuming it is like cheese cake?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...had to run an errand not too far from our house. A few misc roadkill noted, two or three young deer, and a few raccoons. On the way back, up flew a nice Bald Eagle that was stealing a tasty snack from one of the (dead) raccoons.


I have been the contributor to roadkill deer twice. Not so good for the deer or the front end of my truck.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Or, a wifi-enabled TEMP SENSOR that can send you an alert (high or low).
> 
> Here’s a snap of Sully’s indoor house temps..
> 
> View attachment 283029


What brand do you have?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it looks like I'll soon be able to make a fire in the wood stove. It's starting to get pretty cold in here. When I first moved into this house, many years ago when I was still an employed person with an income, I hired someone to insulate the outside walls, and to add another layer of insulation in the attic. Because of that, over time, the temperature inside my house levels off and stays pretty darned cold. No matter that the days outside are in the upper 70s or lower 80s, the house stays cold. It doesn't help that the position of the sun makes the heating rays longer and not really able to do much in the way of heating up the house. So it's warm outside, but I'm freezing in here! I'm having to be frugal with my supply of firewood because it's in short supply, so I won't be making a fire until it's really cold outside. The weather man calls for maybe rain tomorrow. If that's the case, I'LL MAKE A FIRE!!! Yippee!! I'm so tired of being cold. Yesterday I took my Kindle and my faithful companion, a lawn chair and a large brimmed hat and found a sheltered spot on the south side of the house in the sun to sit and read. Oh my it felt good to get warmed up! The good thing about the insulated house is, once I get a fire going and it's warm in here, it will stay warm a whole lot longer!
> 
> Well, I've rambled on long enough. Time to go get the tortoise food ready and start my day. Later!


Sounds like a plan. But I figure it is better to be cold and try and warm up than too hot and try to cool down. That is why I love winter. You can always add blankets and jerseys or jackets for winter to get warm but can never take off enough clothes to get cool. And being a woman not even that option id fully available unless of course I stayed in a nudist colony.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Little hedgehog standing in her dinner. She has quite a nasty wound on top of her head probably caused by a fox, but she’s hungry so hopefully recovering
> 
> View attachment 283030


Oh poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I researched alot on the subject yesterday and I've always believed in it. I'm still lost at where he came up with that group of words to come say to me the day after grandma's birthday. It was kind of coincidental and I think that was what freaked me out the most.. my grandma is 80 years old now and I know there really isn't much time left. Thank you guys for hopping on and asking.


Glad she is okay.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I am positive dinner was off.. I called the nephew and he was sick to. Poor kids.. we are all feeling much better after getting that out of our systems. Thank you


Glad you guys are all better. At least now you can say that your insides have been thoroughly flushed!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'll never complain about not having enough leaves to cover the brumatoriums (New scientific word) ever again. I raked leaves this a.m. . . and I raked, and I raked! My desert tortoises, Texans and Russians have finally gone to sleep. However, the box turtles are still out and about. It takes some pretty cold weather to make them go to bed.
> 
> Well, I'm off to the heating pad, my Kindle and the recliner.


Good Job and enjoy your down time.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ummm ... TGIF???


Whahahaha. Okay Okay, I am having a bad time with this acronym. I'll just say Thank goodness it's Friday from now on!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Last week, or the previous week, Carol made a typo with TGF (she wrote TFG). Some members postulated various meanings of TFG vs TGF.
> 
> In the end Carol really meant to type TGF but didn't note (or fix) her typo.
> 
> Sooooooo, don’t worry TODAY isn’t Friday!


Whahahaha. I so wish it was though.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What's for lunch? I know for dessert I'll be having cherry-o cream cheese pie. Maybe I'll make myself a hamburger. I'm pretty fond of home made burgers.


You are making me hungry. And it is only breakfast here.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you I have been trying to keep it warm so it stays loose. My doc appointment is on the 17 of December and I am waiting patiently for it to come. How are you Carol? Staying warm I presume?


I am trying to stay cool. We have summer over here, so while you guys are trying to stay warm, I am trying to get cool. It is such a funny feeling when you guys complain about the cold and I complain about the heat.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Hello again CDR
> 
> Hope your all well, I’ve been busy with college, the RSPCA and the 4 tortoises (Margo, Selma, Patty and Marge) who are all doing incredibly well.
> 
> I’ve been bitten many times at the RSPCA, especially by one particular male Jamaican boa constrictor. Ah yes and I’ve been working with some vipers.... Bush vipers and eyelash vipers to be exact
> Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 283031
> View attachment 283032
> View attachment 283033
> View attachment 283034


Wow nice photos. You are very brave. I am too scared of snakes to actually handle any.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> And we're going to have another December baby.!!! The biggest part of my family are December babies. Sooo...I have to prepare all year long for a one month long party.


Congratulations on the new December baby. We want pics when it finally arrives.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Wow nice photos. You are very brave. I am too scared of snakes to actually handle any.


Some of my favourite snake species live near you Carol, the boomslang and the puff adder. Both very venomous. Do you see many snakes near you?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Misty finally got a first hand look ( and smell ) of an opossum. I was putting the leopards away and I heard her barking off in the distance. I always go to her when she barks because that's her job and I want to praise her, no matter what she barks at. Well, she was in the box turtle yard and barking at something at the edge of the turtle pond. It was a juvenile opossum, playing 'possum. It was on its side sort of curled in the fetal position, with its mouth open, showing those fearsome teeth. Misty wasn't harming it, just barking at it, probably telling it to run so she could chase it. I told her she was a good girl and that was enough and she left it alone. I scooped it up with the shovel and put it under the propane tank. And Misty and I went off and about our business. She's SUCH a good dog!


She listen to you very well. She is a good dog.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You can never go wrong with a home made burger.. I screen shot your pie recipe. I think it’s the same as one my mother had but I’m going to make it this week either way. My husband got to steal A few extra hours before leaving today so I met him in town at a little restaurant called Cajun Tex. It’s usually pretty good food but today just seemed so-so. He had some fried fish smothered with etouffe and I had garlic Parmesan chicken.. .. for supper, I had some homemade fudge that my son & I made Sunday with a half a glass of wine


You guys are so not helping my new eating plan, with all these sweet temptations.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again.

Things are pretty boring here. Although last night I took part in the combat class and I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it. I was glad to see that some of the techniques came back to me from my kickboxing days. But I will be the first to admit that I need to put some work into them as they were not as good as they should have been. And my body seemed to handle it just fine. I am a bit sore today but the class was a little bit more intense than my usual, so that is expected. I cannot wait to go again next week Tuesday.

Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Some of my favourite snake species live near you Carol, the boomslang and the puff adder. Both very venomous. Do you see many snakes near you?


Oh my goodness. We have seen one or two mole snakes. And my husband wanted to move away. He has a fear of snakes. But no I have actually not come across any venomous snakes as yet.




This snake visited our complex in 2007. I have a video of it, but I don't know how to get it to you tube from my work computer as it has been saved on my work computer.
The funny thing was that my husband high tailed it out of there as soon as he saw it. So we called the police to help us get it to go into the vlei. And the policeman did not want to touch it, it was up to the policewoman to help to get it into the vlei. It was actually very funny.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Those little guys are awfully cute. Way back in the olden days, I really wanted to have one as a pet. But it was just a pipe dream. The 'job' you have kinda' helps with those sort of pipe dreams. We DO have a wildlife rescue here in our area, but it's mostly foxes, birds of prey, skunks and the like - indigenous animals. Besides that, I'm too lazy and stuck in my 'at home' mode to do any volunteer work.


These are our indigenous animals! 

There are way too many pigeons involved (wood pigeons, feral pigeons and collared doves), but you just work your way through them and don’t take photos 

After the tenth hedgehog, the volume of revoltingly smelly poop is a bit of a turn off too. They’re prickly poop machines 

We had two birds of prey in yesterday: a buzzard (European variety not a turkey vulture) and a Tawny Owl who started calling so I promptly was able to sex her as female. 

Female tawnies call their menfolk with a short “ter-wit” call. The males call back with a longer “ter-woooo”. The combined call is the “twit twoo” sound that children here think all owls make


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Hello again CDR
> 
> Hope your all well, I’ve been busy with college, the RSPCA and the 4 tortoises (Margo, Selma, Patty and Marge) who are all doing incredibly well.
> 
> I’ve been bitten many times at the RSPCA, especially by one particular male Jamaican boa constrictor. Ah yes and I’ve been working with some vipers.... Bush vipers and eyelash vipers to be exact
> Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 283031
> View attachment 283032
> View attachment 283033
> View attachment 283034


Hello Ben! Long time no see. I am glad you’re doing well


----------



## CarolM

@JoesMum I received your card yesterday. Thank you so much. I have decided that I will open all the cards that I have received on the 1st of December. Seen as how December is officially the Christmas month.


----------



## JoesMum

And now I must rush back to the rescue. There have been three volunteer cancellations this morning and they’re desperate for extra help. Not see you later hopefully!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> What brand do you have?



We use the BGE Smart Home kit, but the best thing is that BGE (Baltimore Gas & Electric) some time ago offerred FREE kits so we signed up & got one. All of the devices work flawlessly, it’s the TEMP/HUMIDITY sensors that read out Sullys house.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> Things are pretty boring here. Although last night I took part in the combat class and I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it. I was glad to see that some of the techniques came back to me from my kickboxing days. But I will be the first to admit that I need to put some work into them as they were not as good as they should have been. And my body seemed to handle it just fine. I am a bit sore today but the class was a little bit more intense than my usual, so that is expected. I cannot wait to go again next week Tuesday.
> 
> Have an awesome day everyone.



that doesn’t sound boring at all! What fun-) I would go with you if I was closer!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> that doesn’t sound boring at all! What fun-) I would go with you if I was closer!


aaahhh Thank you. You are more than welcome anytime.


----------



## Blackdog1714

TH


Cathie G said:


> I got 2 with global stamps out today. And then it's us... I love my card from Blackdog and Keri has the cutest smile ever.


Thank You! I am just happy the Richmond Post Office got your card out of the US!


----------



## Professor Brenda

Ben02 said:


> Hello again CDR
> 
> Hope your all well, I’ve been busy with college, the RSPCA and the 4 tortoises (Margo, Selma, Patty and Marge) who are all doing incredibly well.
> 
> I’ve been bitten many times at the RSPCA, especially by one particular male Jamaican boa constrictor. Ah yes and I’ve been working with some vipers.... Bush vipers and eyelash vipers to be exact
> Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 283031
> View attachment 283032
> View attachment 283033
> View attachment 283034


Great pictures!


----------



## Bébert81

Hi all!
I have to go to Hamburg next Week for my job, I'm very afraid of températures! 
I'm a South guy, not used to this kind of weather…


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was just reading another thread and a member had a link to what you are talking about. I figured out what was wrong with the thermostat. The plug was a little loose and was pulled out a bit. I spread the prongs a little for a tighter fit.
> 
> I am assuming it is like cheese cake?


Not really. It's more of a 'pudding' than a cake.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all!
> I have to go to Hamburg next Week for my job, I'm very afraid of températures!
> I'm a South guy, not used to this kind of weather…


It'll be fine. Just keep telling yourself it's only temporary and you'll be back home soon! Have a safe trip.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Info on Yorkshire's work to protect dormice.. @JoesMum

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...r-51-per-cent-plunge-in-population-1-10112004


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You are making me hungry. And it is only breakfast here.


It sounds like a good breakfast too...you get some protein, fruit, and carbs. Sounds good to me...with coffee even better.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh my goodness. We have seen one or two mole snakes. And my husband wanted to move away. He has a fear of snakes. But no I have actually not come across any venomous snakes as yet.
> 
> View attachment 283060
> 
> 
> This snake visited our complex in 2007. I have a video of it, but I don't know how to get it to you tube from my work computer as it has been saved on my work computer.
> The funny thing was that my husband high tailed it out of there as soon as he saw it. So we called the police to help us get it to go into the vlei. And the policeman did not want to touch it, it was up to the policewoman to help to get it into the vlei. It was actually very funny.


I wonder if the non-venomous snakes keep the others away. I've heard that they do...


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> TH
> 
> Thank You! I am just happy the Richmond Post Office got your card out of the US!


Yea you can't believe what happens here in Lancaster to mail. I'm mailing my cards a few at a time directly from the post office. Then they can't blame it on a mule.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Misty finally got a first hand look ( and smell ) of an opossum. I was putting the leopards away and I heard her barking off in the distance. I always go to her when she barks because that's her job and I want to praise her, no matter what she barks at. Well, she was in the box turtle yard and barking at something at the edge of the turtle pond. It was a juvenile opossum, playing 'possum. It was on its side sort of curled in the fetal position, with its mouth open, showing those fearsome teeth. Misty wasn't harming it, just barking at it, probably telling it to run so she could chase it. I told her she was a good girl and that was enough and she left it alone. I scooped it up with the shovel and put it under the propane tank. And Misty and I went off and about our business. She's SUCH a good dog!


Yes Misty really is a wonderful dog. She just alerted you that a little animal needed moved.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Congratulations on the new December baby. We want pics when it finally arrives.


I will. The little guy is going to be a preemie though. The longer he can hang by a toenail the better.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't believe the Apple, Inc. phishing scam's list is so short that they have to revert to calling my number over and again. I'm trying to nap. I just barely get to sleep and the phone rings. It's an automated message telling me of a data breach and I need to call them back from my Apple device. At the end of the message I can hit 1 to talk to someone, or 2 to hang up. So I hit two and closed my eyes again. Same thing happened again just as I was falling asleep. Please believe me when I say that within the last hour they called me SIX times! I've hung up, pressed 1, pressed 2, tried calling the number back (you get a disconnected number recording) and ignored. They're very persistent. I don't even have a cell phone, let alone an Apple. When I hit 1 to talk to a real person it was someone in India and when I asked to have my number removed from their call list they hung up on me. I don't think I'm going to try for my nap anymore today!


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> I can't believe the Apple, Inc. phishing scam's list is so short that they have to revert to calling my number over and again. I'm trying to nap. I just barely get to sleep and the phone rings. It's an automated message telling me of a data breach and I need to call them back from my Apple device. At the end of the message I can hit 1 to talk to someone, or 2 to hang up. So I hit two and closed my eyes again. Same thing happened again just as I was falling asleep. Please believe me when I say that within the last hour they called me SIX times! I've hung up, pressed 1, pressed 2, tried calling the number back (you get a disconnected number recording) and ignored. They're very persistent. I don't even have a cell phone, let alone an Apple. When I hit 1 to talk to a real person it was someone in India and when I asked to have my number removed from their call list they hung up on me. I don't think I'm going to try for my nap anymore today!


Ahhhh, I hate indian call centers.....once I just wanted to change my cellular plan, and instead of helping me, they decided to transfer me to an indian call center to try to sell me anything they have to sell for 20 min(tv's, tv's plans, cellular, cellular plans, internet plans,etc) before tranfering me back to actual help, I must have said ''no thanks'' 30 times, it's crazy how disconnected companies can be to their customers....but im a polite man so I managed to stay polite, these indian employees probably have very small salaries, the fault is on the company managers imo, taking their customers for fools...


----------



## Reptilony

Saw a big sully outside for the first time here.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I can't believe the Apple, Inc. phishing scam's list is so short that they have to revert to calling my number over and again. I'm trying to nap. I just barely get to sleep and the phone rings. It's an automated message telling me of a data breach and I need to call them back from my Apple device. At the end of the message I can hit 1 to talk to someone, or 2 to hang up. So I hit two and closed my eyes again. Same thing happened again just as I was falling asleep. Please believe me when I say that within the last hour they called me SIX times! I've hung up, pressed 1, pressed 2, tried calling the number back (you get a disconnected number recording) and ignored. They're very persistent. I don't even have a cell phone, let alone an Apple. When I hit 1 to talk to a real person it was someone in India and when I asked to have my number removed from their call list they hung up on me. I don't think I'm going to try for my nap anymore today!


Yes!!!!!!!!! I'm even on the federal no call list. If???I'm waiting on a call I try to DO SOMETHING so the phone will start ringing. I've received every scam out there messages on the answering machine. If someone wants to talk to me they better start talking when the answering machine picks up or I don't waste my time.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Ahhhh, I hate indian call centers.....once I just wanted to change my cellular plan, and instead of helping me, they decided to transfer me to an indian call center to try to sell me anything they have to sell for 20 min(tv's, tv's plans, cellular, cellular plans, internet plans,etc) before tranfering me back to actual help, I must have said ''no thanks'' 30 times, it's crazy how disconnected companies can be to their customers....but im a polite man so I managed to stay polite, these indian employees probably have very small salaries, the fault is on the company managers imo, taking their customers for fools...


Yes.


----------



## Bébert81

Yvonne G said:


> It'll be fine. Just keep telling yourself it's only temporary and you'll be back home soon! Have a safe trip.


Fortunately it's only for few days! 
Thank you!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!! I'm even on the federal no call list. If???I'm waiting on a call I try to DO SOMETHING so the phone will start ringing. I've received every scam out there messages on the answering machine. If someone wants to talk to me they better start talking when the answering machine picks up or I don't waste my time.


That’s exactly what I do. If it is important the caller will leave a message. If they don’t then I assume the caller was a scammer.

Caller display on my mobile means I can see who is calling and answer if I choose to. Unrecognised or hidden numbers just get ignored and go through to voicemail.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I had a hedgehog morning again this morning.

This cutey was trouble. She turned her enclosure upside down THREE times! Food and water everywhere!








Turn the sound on for this one. This one was very noisily enjoying crunching on cat biscuits


----------



## JoesMum

And Happy Birthday @Bee62 !

I hope you have a wonderful day Sabine


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I had a hedgehog morning again this morning.
> 
> This cutey was trouble. She turned her enclosure upside down THREE times! Food and water everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283087
> 
> 
> Turn the sound on for this one. This one was very noisily enjoying crunching on cat biscuits


Surely it’s a sign of intelligence. What a cutie even if he is troublesome


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> Saw a big sully outside for the first time here.
> View attachment 283083
> 
> View attachment 283082




Last year, we kayaked some waters in and about Bonita Springs. All very nice n tropical!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And good day one n all. Sun’s up in the back garden!


----------



## Maro2Bear

First “Christmas Cactus” flower of the Season - plenty more buds to follow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> We use the BGE Smart Home kit, but the best thing is that BGE (Baltimore Gas & Electric) some time ago offerred FREE kits so we signed up & got one. All of the devices work flawlessly, it’s the TEMP/HUMIDITY sensors that read out Sullys house.
> 
> View attachment 283061


So that setup wouldn't be available to me?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Not really. It's more of a 'pudding' than a cake.


Yum! Probably not good for me on the Keto diet. Cheese is ok but not sure about the cherry mix.
Hey where is @Tidgy's Dad we need points for talking about cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> First “Christmas Cactus” flower of the Season - plenty more buds to follow.
> 
> View attachment 283090


Mine have lots of buds, but they haven’t opened yet


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Ahhhh, I hate indian call centers.....once I just wanted to change my cellular plan, and instead of helping me, they decided to transfer me to an indian call center to try to sell me anything they have to sell for 20 min(tv's, tv's plans, cellular, cellular plans, internet plans,etc) before tranfering me back to actual help, I must have said ''no thanks'' 30 times, it's crazy how disconnected companies can be to their customers....but im a polite man so I managed to stay polite, these indian employees probably have very small salaries, the fault is on the company managers imo, taking their customers for fools...


I agree, but th ese phone calls had nothing to do with Apple. It's a phishing scam.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> First “Christmas Cactus” flower of the Season - plenty more buds to follow.
> 
> View attachment 283090


So pretty! I hope mine blooms this year. I've only had it a couple years, I assume it didn't bloom for me last year because it was aclimating to a new pot. There are tiny bumps that may be new growth or the start of buds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Saw a big sully outside for the first time here.
> View attachment 283083
> 
> View attachment 283082


What a beautiful animal!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> So that setup wouldn't be available to me?



Not this particular one, but there are plenty of wifi-enabled temp sensors out there. We got lucky in that it works great & it’s free.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> So pretty! I hope mine blooms this year. I've only had it a couple years, I assume it didn't bloom for me last year because it was aclimating to a new pot. There are tiny bumps that may be new growth or the start of buds.



Periods of dark, coupled with cool temperatures are needed. If you keep them in a hot room, they won’t fully set their buds.
Good luck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a morning out kayaking on some wonderfully calm waters just south of Annapolis, MD. Paddled among 1000’s of Canada geese, a small flock of Tundra swans, 100’s of Mallard ducks and many other waterfowl, as well as three Bald Eagles.

Although we had a mini-drought in late Summer that somewhat ruined the Fall Foliage, recent rains have freshened those leaves still on the trees.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I had a hedgehog morning again this morning.
> 
> This cutey was trouble. She turned her enclosure upside down THREE times! Food and water everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283087
> 
> 
> Turn the sound on for this one. This one was very noisily enjoying crunching on cat biscuits


Razberri just went through little annoying thing that goes on with her. She goes thru a few days, every so often, and she completely trashes her cage with Timothy. I sweep it up she digs it out. Thankgoodness! That only lasts a few days.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a morning out kayaking on some wonderfully calm waters just south of Annapolis, MD. Paddled among 1000’s of Canada geese, a small flock of Tundra swans, 100’s of Mallard ducks and many other waterfowl, as well as three Bald Eagles.
> 
> Although we had a mini-drought in late Summer that somewhat ruined the Fall Foliage, recent rains have freshened those leaves still on the trees.
> 
> View attachment 283102


You go kayaking alot don't you? I love hearing about it. My husband is quite the canoe person. 2 little children I won't get In a canoe until they're older lol. Sounds like you have tons of fun throughout the year


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s exactly what I do. If it is important the caller will leave a message. If they don’t then I assume the caller was a scammer.
> 
> Caller display on my mobile means I can see who is calling and answer if I choose to. Unrecognised or hidden numbers just get ignored and go through to voicemail.


I have a Panasonic landline. It was cheap cheap. The 2 extra phones with it are cordless and announce who's calling with caller id. It's funny. I actually get calls that state invalid number. So I just sit on my bum and laugh.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Periods of dark, coupled with cool temperatures are needed. If you keep them in a hot room, they won’t fully set their buds.
> Good luck.


Interesting. I'm wondering if my spineless prickly pear need a bit of cool temps also.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a morning out kayaking on some wonderfully calm waters just south of Annapolis, MD. Paddled among 1000’s of Canada geese, a small flock of Tundra swans, 100’s of Mallard ducks and many other waterfowl, as well as three Bald Eagles.
> 
> Although we had a mini-drought in late Summer that somewhat ruined the Fall Foliage, recent rains have freshened those leaves still on the trees.
> 
> View attachment 283102


Looks so peaceful


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I can't believe the Apple, Inc. phishing scam's list is so short that they have to revert to calling my number over and again. I'm trying to nap. I just barely get to sleep and the phone rings. It's an automated message telling me of a data breach and I need to call them back from my Apple device. At the end of the message I can hit 1 to talk to someone, or 2 to hang up. So I hit two and closed my eyes again. Same thing happened again just as I was falling asleep. Please believe me when I say that within the last hour they called me SIX times! I've hung up, pressed 1, pressed 2, tried calling the number back (you get a disconnected number recording) and ignored. They're very persistent. I don't even have a cell phone, let alone an Apple. When I hit 1 to talk to a real person it was someone in India and when I asked to have my number removed from their call list they hung up on me. I don't think I'm going to try for my nap anymore today!


THey "legal" aspect is that you must say "Do Not Call Me" anything less than those exact words they can wheedle their way around in it thanks to Semantics!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, I'll remember that.


----------



## Cathie G

Happy birthday! Sabine. I enjoyed seeing your 2 new videos on utube.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtle girl 98 said:


> You go kayaking alot don't you? I love hearing about it. My husband is quite the canoe person. 2 little children I won't get In a canoe until they're older lol. Sounds like you have tons of fun throughout the year



Yes, as often as I can. Now that Winter is here, I have to wait for sunny days, no wind. Once our waters get below 50, one has to be a tad more careful out on/in the water.

A few more pix -


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello people .
Does anybody know if the TF app works or if Tapatalk work?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, as often as I can. Now that Winter is here, I have to wait for sunny days, no wind. Once our waters get below 50, one has to be a tad more careful out on/in the water.
> 
> A few more pix -
> 
> View attachment 283109


Wow those pictures are amazing I am definitely excited to see some more pictures and oof that sure would be cold if you were to fall in.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It sounds like a good breakfast too...you get some protein, fruit, and carbs. Sounds good to me...with coffee even better.


Now we are talking!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey Ray, @Ray--Opo 

Regarding wifi enabled temp sensors, take a look at the aink Bird line of conventions

https://www.ink-bird.com/products-smart-sensor-ibsth1.html

I’m sure you find something here that will work for you.

Happy Friday


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I wonder if the non-venomous snakes keep the others away. I've heard that they do...


In that case bring them on. I would rather deal with the non-venomous ones than the venomous ones.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I will. The little guy is going to be a preemie though. The longer he can hang by a toenail the better.


Oh Shame. Then I hope he hangs on for a good while longer.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I can't believe the Apple, Inc. phishing scam's list is so short that they have to revert to calling my number over and again. I'm trying to nap. I just barely get to sleep and the phone rings. It's an automated message telling me of a data breach and I need to call them back from my Apple device. At the end of the message I can hit 1 to talk to someone, or 2 to hang up. So I hit two and closed my eyes again. Same thing happened again just as I was falling asleep. Please believe me when I say that within the last hour they called me SIX times! I've hung up, pressed 1, pressed 2, tried calling the number back (you get a disconnected number recording) and ignored. They're very persistent. I don't even have a cell phone, let alone an Apple. When I hit 1 to talk to a real person it was someone in India and when I asked to have my number removed from their call list they hung up on me. I don't think I'm going to try for my nap anymore today!


Go nap and just ignore the phone call. Can you not block the number?


----------



## CarolM

Reptilony said:


> Saw a big sully outside for the first time here.
> View attachment 283083
> 
> View attachment 283082


Beautiful story and tort.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I had a hedgehog morning again this morning.
> 
> This cutey was trouble. She turned her enclosure upside down THREE times! Food and water everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283087
> 
> 
> Turn the sound on for this one. This one was very noisily enjoying crunching on cat biscuits


AAahhh that was so cute!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And Happy Birthday @Bee62 !
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day Sabine


A very Happy Belated Birthday Sabine @Bee62 . I hope it was an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And good day one n all. Sun’s up in the back garden!
> 
> View attachment 283088


Good Afternoon. 

Hope you are having a good Friday.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Mine have lots of buds, but they haven’t opened yet


I need to get myself one of these.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> So pretty! I hope mine blooms this year. I've only had it a couple years, I assume it didn't bloom for me last year because it was aclimating to a new pot. There are tiny bumps that may be new growth or the start of buds.


How are your Orchids doing Bambam?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Razberri just went through little annoying thing that goes on with her. She goes thru a few days, every so often, and she completely trashes her cage with Timothy. I sweep it up she digs it out. Thankgoodness! That only lasts a few days.


I second that.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, as often as I can. Now that Winter is here, I have to wait for sunny days, no wind. Once our waters get below 50, one has to be a tad more careful out on/in the water.
> 
> A few more pix -
> 
> View attachment 283109


As Linda mentioned, it looks so peaceful. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello people .
> Does anybody know if the TF app works or if Tapatalk work?


Neither one works as far as I know. You have to log on via a computer.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All & happy Friday!


----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> View attachment 283118
> View attachment 283120


Just putting it out there!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Just putting it out there!!!


Hahahaaaaa! It had to be said!


----------



## EllieMay

We went to the vet yesterday for a checkup and Cinder weighed 18lbs! Last month she was only 7-1/2lbs... not an ounce of fat on her either....she will be 4months old in 1 wk.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> We went to the vet yesterday for a checkup and Cinder weighed 18lbs! Last month she was only 7-1/2lbs... not an ounce of fat on her either....she will be 4months old in 1 wk.
> View attachment 283121



Look at that face - looks like a stuffed toy! Growing fast.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray, @Ray--Opo
> 
> Regarding wifi enabled temp sensors, take a look at the aink Bird line of conventions
> 
> https://www.ink-bird.com/products-smart-sensor-ibsth1.html
> 
> I’m sure you find something here that will work for you.
> 
> Happy Friday




Ray - this mini one is temp/humidity sensor (no probe). It’s pretty close to what i use with our BGE kit. You just peel the 3M tape off & start the sensor & App.

https://www.ink-bird.com/products-smart-sensor-ibsth1mini.html


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I had a hedgehog morning again this morning.
> 
> This cutey was trouble. She turned her enclosure upside down THREE times! Food and water everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283087
> 
> 
> Turn the sound on for this one. This one was very noisily enjoying crunching on cat biscuits


The little hedgehog needs a hide where it is dark inside. That`s why he or she makes such a mess.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> And Happy Birthday @Bee62 !
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day Sabine


Thank you very much Linda.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday! Sabine. I enjoyed seeing your 2 new videos on utube.


Thank you Cathie.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> A very Happy Belated Birthday Sabine @Bee62 . I hope it was an awesome day.
> View attachment 283115
> View attachment 283117


It is never to late .... for birthday wishes ! Thank you Carol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> As Linda mentioned, it looks so peaceful. Love it.



Just me, my kayak, and thousands of geese, ducks & swans.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> How are your Orchids doing Bambam?


Sadly they didn't handle the stress of moving back to Texas. So I've started anew.
I came across some "seedling" (to young to bloom) orchids that were on sale because they weren't doing well. So I did a plant rescue attempt, still waiting to see if they pull through. 
I had them many of them outside because they were more heat loving types, but then we had some cold so I brought them in.. they don't like being inside.


----------



## Bambam1989

Bee62 said:


> It is never to late .... for birthday wishes ! Thank you Carol.


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Billna the 2

CarolM said:


> Neither one works as far as I know. You have to log on via a computer.


Yeah I'll be doing that then.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hahahaaaaa! It had to be said!


of course it did!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We went to the vet yesterday for a checkup and Cinder weighed 18lbs! Last month she was only 7-1/2lbs... not an ounce of fat on her either....she will be 4months old in 1 wk.
> View attachment 283121


She is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy belated birthday!


 Thank you Bambam !


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just me, my kayak, and thousands of geese, ducks & swans.


LOL, But at least yo did not have any back chatting humans.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Sadly they didn't handle the stress of moving back to Texas. So I've started anew.
> I came across some "seedling" (to young to bloom) orchids that were on sale because they weren't doing well. So I did a plant rescue attempt, still waiting to see if they pull through.
> I had them many of them outside because they were more heat loving types, but then we had some cold so I brought them in.. they don't like being inside.


Oh no. Well good luck with the new ones then.


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah I'll be doing that then.


Yip, That is what I do. I now log on, on my work computer. You can log on via the website on your phone but the writing is so small, it makes it difficult to read. Especially since my eye sight is not the best.


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello people .
> Does anybody know if the TF app works or if Tapatalk work?


@Billna the 2 - Please read this announcement made by our admin, Josh: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/t...is-going-to-be-disabled-on-oct-1-2019.177304/


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> We went to the vet yesterday for a checkup and Cinder weighed 18lbs! Last month she was only 7-1/2lbs... not an ounce of fat on her either....she will be 4months old in 1 wk.
> View attachment 283121


Wow, she's growing pretty fast! I love her tongue in this picture.

My little kittens have grown pretty good too in the past few weeks. They've more than doubled in size.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Sadly they didn't handle the stress of moving back to Texas. So I've started anew.
> I came across some "seedling" (to young to bloom) orchids that were on sale because they weren't doing well. So I did a plant rescue attempt, still waiting to see if they pull through.
> I had them many of them outside because they were more heat loving types, but then we had some cold so I brought them in.. they don't like being inside.


Maybe the bathroom? It gets warm and steamy. If there's a happy window to place or hang them near. Maybe. I can't remember if orchids do well that way. I know bromelieds do.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame. Then I hope he hangs on for a good while longer.


He tried to be born again today. It didn't work. We're praying!!! for another December baby...oh my garsh.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Look at that face - looks like a stuffed toy! Growing fast.


Her tongue often slips out of her mouth but the teeth are finally starting to come in on the bottom so that may end soon I thought the weight gain was excessive but I was reading on a bulldog forum and noticed someone had one only a few days older than mine that weighed 24lbs so I guess we’re on track.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> View attachment 283118
> View attachment 283120


Hehehe...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, she's growing pretty fast! I love her tongue in this picture.
> 
> My little kittens have grown pretty good too in the past few weeks. They've more than doubled in size.


The baby stage goes so fast!!! I don’t think Cinder will ever outgrow her wrinkles nor will your kittens outgrow their playfulness


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah I'll be doing that then.


On my Android I just touch a post on TFO /CDR and hold until I have a shortcut on my phone. I'm still using an old shortcut I made before the app stopped working. Also I always get an alert on my phone when I get an email from TFO. It sounds like breaking ice cubes. The shortcut allows me onto my account. Maybe not fully but enough to chat...and run my big fat mouth.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yip, That is what I do. I now log on, on my work computer. You can log on via the website on your phone but the writing is so small, it makes it difficult to read. Especially since my eye sight is not the best.


I have to wear my reading glasses to read on my phone but I have to do that to read anything anyway...so I decided to get a cute pair of readers...and go with the flow.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> of course it did!


What...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Her tongue often slips out of her mouth but the teeth are finally starting to come in on the bottom so that may end soon I thought the weight gain was excessive but I was reading on a bulldog forum and noticed someone had one only a few days older than mine that weighed 24lbs so I guess we’re on track.


Cinder is sooo cute. Have tons of fun. Bulldogs are a breed I've always liked. Kind peaceful and just hang out with you.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cathie G said:


> Maybe the bathroom? It gets warm and steamy. If there's a happy window to place or hang them near. Maybe. I can't remember if orchids do well that way. I know bromelieds do.


Not enough light in our bathroom. They are staying in the dining room, plenty of light, there is just no way I'm keeping my house 80F for them. If we get some more warm days I'll take them out.
My mom gave me a cutting off her orchid cactus that she had taken 3years ago. She had put it in a small pot and stuck it in a corner of her bedroom and then forgot about it.. it is now over 3foot long and very spindled. Saddest orchid cactus ever! I'll repot it maybe the new growth will look healthier.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Cinder is sooo cute. Have tons of fun. Bulldogs are a breed I've always liked. Kind peaceful and just hang out with you.


That’s what I was going for.... everyone always says “ puppies don’t stay puppies” but I picked her for the dog she was going to be. I did plenty of research and had a good bit of history from my grandmother. She is precious to me and while I’m not old, I have definitely outgrown going through the babies and puppy stages! Lol... I am enjoying her but I believe I will enjoy so much more in her well trained adulthood
By the way, I am praying for your impatient baby to hold out until December. Sometimes I don’t respond to every post that I want to because the mobile version is just not as easy for me and I’m almost never on my home computer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Not enough light in our bathroom. They are staying in the dining room, plenty of light, there is just no way I'm keeping my house 80F for them. If we get some more warm days I'll take them out.
> My mom gave me a cutting off her orchid cactus that she had taken 3years ago. She had put it in a small pot and stuck it in a corner of her bedroom and then forgot about it.. it is now over 3foot long and very spindled. Saddest orchid cactus ever! I'll repot it maybe the new growth will look healthier.



Regarding Orchid Cactus aka Christmas Cactus , throughout the year, i pinch back a lot of the droopy spindly growth so the main branches stay nice & thick. It’s looking pretty good this year. (If i pinch a lot off, the pieces go into Sullys food dish)


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Regarding Orchid Cactus aka Christmas Cactus , throughout the year, i pinch back a lot of the droopy spindly growth so the main branches stay nice & thick. It’s looking pretty good this year. (If i pinch a lot off, the pieces go into Sullys food dish)


I think the Christmas cactus is closely related to the orchid cactus, the orchid cactus gets much bigger though. I think they are also known as the night blooming cactus.
If anyone wants to know what they are supposed to look like just Google them but here is a pic of mine.. sitting on my washing machine (I was worried that it couldn't handle bright light yet, so I'm slowly trying to get it used to brighter light. It's already looking greener!) I was thinking that I would just wind it around the top of the soil when I repot it. Perhaps the stem will put out roots to anchor it, then new growth will grow up and out? What do y'all think?


----------



## Yvonne G

Orchid cactus - Epiphylum:







Christmas (or easter or thanksgiving) cactus -Schlumbergera:






Two separate plants. Both come in many flower colors. The schlumbergera has types that bloom around Christmas time, or Easter, or Thanksgiving, while the orchid cactus blooms during the summer in the right conditions.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> I think the Christmas cactus is closely related to the orchid cactus, the orchid cactus gets much bigger though. I think they are also known as the night blooming cactus.
> If anyone wants to know what they are supposed to look like just Google them but here is a pic of mine.. sitting on my washing machine (I was worried that it couldn't handle bright light yet, so I'm slowly trying to get it used to brighter light. It's already looking greener!) I was thinking that I would just wind it around the top of the soil when I repot it. Perhaps the stem will put out roots to anchor it, then new growth will grow up and out? What do y'all think?
> View attachment 283135


This plant has told you you're NOT going to kill it! Strong will to live!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I think the Christmas cactus is closely related to the orchid cactus, the orchid cactus gets much bigger though. I think they are also known as the night blooming cactus.
> If anyone wants to know what they are supposed to look like just Google them but here is a pic of mine.. sitting on my washing machine (I was worried that it couldn't handle bright light yet, so I'm slowly trying to get it used to brighter light. It's already looking greener!) I was thinking that I would just wind it around the top of the soil when I repot it. Perhaps the stem will put out roots to anchor it, then new growth will grow up and out? What do y'all think?
> View attachment 283135




Aaagh - yes. Another flower opened overnight, and the first one is now fully opened. Nice having some colorful blooms inside now that it’s frosty outside.

A quick (blurry) pix


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off soon to the local “Feed Store” to get a bale of orchard grass for Sully. I used to get small bags of timothy at WalMart, but it’s not the best & not very economical.

I usually lay a few handfuls of hay down on Sullys dinner plate, then put dandelion and mazuri and cactus pads on top. This way hay is available & consumed all the time.

Guess what our local store is called......yep “The Feed Store”. Simple enough, nothing tricky like “Ye Olde Grain & Supply Co.”

Anyhow, I’m hoping they have orchard grass & not just timothy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do any of you know about "Pay-per-mile" auto insurance, and if so, can you give me your opinion on if it would be good for me to look into it? I only drive into town once a week and that's about a 10 mile round trip. It takes me a couple years to go 3000 miles for my oil change.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's hard to get good pictures of the kittens because when they see me they stop what they're doing and run over to me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Off soon to the local “Feed Store” to get a bale of orchard grass for Sully. I used to get small bags of timothy at WalMart, but it’s not the best & not very economical.
> 
> I usually lay a few handfuls of hay down on Sullys dinner plate, then put dandelion and mazuri and cactus pads on top. This way hay is available & consumed all the time.
> 
> Guess what our local store is called......yep “The Feed Store”. Simple enough, nothing tricky like “Ye Olde Grain & Supply Co.”
> 
> Anyhow, I’m hoping they have orchard grass & not just timothy.




Update: Well, that shopping trip was fast & easy. After a few vegetables n things from our local Lidl store, including a nice butternut and acorn squash, we went to The Feed Store and bam! No hay bales! Nothing. Due to the Summer drought, there is very little hay about. They had some, but in very very large bales (not the humongous round ones, but too large & expensive @ $22.00]. The silver lining was that the owner did say that they get a lot of Mazuri product and can quickly get bags of their tortoise chow.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Update: Well, that shopping trip was fast & easy. After a few vegetables n things from our local Lidl store, including a nice butternut and acorn squash, we went to The Feed Store and bam! No hay bales! Nothing. Due to the Summer drought, there is very little hay about. They had some, but in very very large bales (not the humongous round ones, but too large & expensive @ $22.00]. The silver lining was that the owner did say that they get a lot of Mazuri product and can quickly get bags of their tortoise chow.


Ask him if he'll allow you to sweep up the 'leavings' around the bottoms of his large bales of grass hay and take it away in a bag. My sister gets her hay that way.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> The little hedgehog needs a hide where it is dark inside. That`s why he or she makes such a mess.


If the hide was the right way up it would be dark inside... she was just trashing the place


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Do any of you know about "Pay-per-mile" auto insurance, and if so, can you give me your opinion on if it would be good for me to look into it? I only drive into town once a week and that's about a 10 mile round trip. It takes me a couple years to go 3000 miles for my oil change.


Not something we have over here. Although we do have policies where you specify your annual mileage and can specify a very low limit. It can be a problem driving very few miles. The insurers seem to regard infrequent drivers as a higher risk... they always find some excuse to charge you more


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey and I been working on a few wooden xmas ornaments with some scrap wood we have about.

A few stages as we work “free hand” with no set pattern.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. Just popping in quickly whilst watching Davis Cup tennis on tv. It’s currently Spain v GB in the semi final, which comprises 2 singles and a doubles match.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Not enough light in our bathroom. They are staying in the dining room, plenty of light, there is just no way I'm keeping my house 80F for them. If we get some more warm days I'll take them out.
> My mom gave me a cutting off her orchid cactus that she had taken 3years ago. She had put it in a small pot and stuck it in a corner of her bedroom and then forgot about it.. it is now over 3foot long and very spindled. Saddest orchid cactus ever! I'll repot it maybe the new growth will look healthier.


Sounds like a new wonderful room to live in. Sunshine is warmer


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Just spent a small fortune on organic dandelion, endive, and escarole for Ghost. Maybe next week I'll be able to afford to eat, myself. lol


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Regarding Orchid Cactus aka Christmas Cactus , throughout the year, i pinch back a lot of the droopy spindly growth so the main branches stay nice & thick. It’s looking pretty good this year. (If i pinch a lot off, the pieces go into Sullys food dish)





Yvonne G said:


> It's hard to get good pictures of the kittens because when they see me they stop what they're doing and run over to me.
> 
> View attachment 283142
> View attachment 283143
> View attachment 283144


Cuteness overload!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Do any of you know about "Pay-per-mile" auto insurance, and if so, can you give me your opinion on if it would be good for me to look into it? I only drive into town once a week and that's about a 10 mile round trip. It takes me a couple years to go 3000 miles for my oil change.


I haven’t heard of that, but Progressive does offer a significant low mileage discount.. I have a company truck that I drive most all the time but I have my personal truck ( which is a diesel) for hauling the horses or whatever on my off weekends. The insurance company sent me a device that plugged in under my dash for 6 weeks and logged mileage.. then they sent me a $300 check...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I haven’t heard of that, but Progressive does offer a significant low mileage discount.. I have a company truck that I drive most all the time but I have my personal truck ( which is a diesel) for hauling the horses or whatever on my off weekends. The insurance company sent me a device that plugged in under my dash for 6 weeks and logged mileage.. then they sent me a $300 check...



Interesting...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s what I was going for.... everyone always says “ puppies don’t stay puppies” but I picked her for the dog she was going to be. I did plenty of research and had a good bit of history from my grandmother. She is precious to me and while I’m not old, I have definitely outgrown going through the babies and puppy stages! Lol... I am enjoying her but I believe I will enjoy so much more in her well trained adulthood
> By the way, I am praying for your impatient baby to hold out until December. Sometimes I don’t respond to every post that I want to because the mobile version is just not as easy for me and I’m almost never on my home computer.


That's ok. I enjoy reading everyone's post as much as I can though even when I can't answer. My phone is hard on my eyes but the computer is harder. Most of the time I'd rather see what everyone else is up to anyway. Thank you for the prayers. If he can hang in there until sometime in December he'll still be a preemie but big enough. I've been around many little bulldogs and they always have such a sweet personality. I can understand your choice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray, @Ray--Opo
> 
> Regarding wifi enabled temp sensors, take a look at the aink Bird line of conventions
> 
> https://www.ink-bird.com/products-smart-sensor-ibsth1.html
> 
> I’m sure you find something here that will work for you.
> 
> Happy Friday


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello people .
> Does anybody know if the TF app works or if Tapatalk work?


I just saved the website to my homescreen on my phone and log in that way.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reptilony said:


> Saw a big sully outside for the first time here.
> View attachment 283083
> 
> View attachment 283082


Is that a nice place to visit? Is it near Bonita springs?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> The little hedgehog needs a hide where it is dark inside. That`s why he or she makes such a mess.


Happy birthday Sabine, sorry for the belated greeting. I have been AWOL for a few days.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, hope everyone is doing well. Dont know if I can catch up with you all in the CDR. But happy birthday Sabine, Mark looks like you have had some nice weather and Yvonne I hope the phone calls from India have stopped. 
I will try to get back in the loop.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope everyone is doing well. Dont know if I can catch up with you all in the CDR. But happy birthday Sabine, Mark looks like you have had some nice weather and Yvonne I hope the phone calls from India have stopped.
> I will try to get back in the loop.


Good morning Ray! I hope today is the start for a wonderful week with you and the family! I am thankful to know you


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Sunday... I have been at war with leaves in an effort to save my grass... I could do without a few of the trees around our house..I’ll clean out the little tortoise yards and I’ll be done with that.. for this week at least. Also Today, I’ve got to do the last of my thanksgiving grocery shopping. I’m going to cook Thursday for myself & 2 children. My Dad will join us and my “like dad” family friend. Small affair. I’ll have to clean off the dining table ( that we never use) and get my office area back in shape. I’ve let it get disastrous and it’s not very pretty.. guess it needs to be done anyway.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I work Sat-Wed this week and then cook for the wife and I on Thursday. All our family is now evenly split between Ohio and California.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> Just spent a small fortune on organic dandelion, endive, and escarole for Ghost. Maybe next week I'll be able to afford to eat, myself. lol



Wow....produce costs enough this time of the year, let alone ORGANIC! Can’t you find non-organic?


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....produce costs enough this time of the year, let alone ORGANIC! Can’t you find non-organic?


Been searching high and low. Place I used to get it from wont carry it if out of season. Found everything I needed in a neighboring town. They have a produce section about the size of a Dollar Tree. Humongous!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mizcreant said:


> Been searching high and low. Place I used to get it from wont carry it if out of season. Found everything I needed in a neighboring town. They have a produce section about the size of a Dollar Tree. Humongous!



We’re lucky. We have a “Grand Mart” international market just a few miles up the road. It has a very large array of all kinds of fresh vegetables n produce year round, including dandelion (maybe chicory) . We buy this dandelion year round, nice firm large green leaves. Our Sully plows through a bundle pretty fast. Roughly $1.99 per pound. They also always have nice large Opuntia pads. When sully was small I would buy one pad and serve up over a week or two. The other day, I cut up four large pads - all at once, all devoured.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I work Sat-Wed this week and then cook for the wife and I on Thursday. All our family is now evenly split between Ohio and California.


It's just me for Thanksgiving. Sometimes I go to my daughter's house for Christmas dinner, but she knows I LOVE the smell of turkey roasting, and prefer to have my own Thanksgiving dinner (which, by the way, I've already had a couple weeks ago - but who's to say I can't have another?).


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's 7a and I've already scrubbed my toilet, swept the kitchen and prepared a big tub of greens for the tortoises. I'll wait a little longer to go outside, though, as I like to feel the sun when I'm out there. So, happy Sunday to you all. Talk later . . .


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Ray! I hope today is the start for a wonderful week with you and the family! I am thankful to know you


Good morning Heather, thanks for that reply. 
Very helpful for where my mind is right now. 
I thought in sept. my pulamary doctor was going to x-ray my right lung for any additional scarring. He decided to wait till dec. to give it more time to see if there is significant growth. I put it in the back of my mind. But my worry has resurfaced and making me anxious. 
The support from you and many members here have been a tremendous help to me.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning Heather, thanks for that reply.
> Very helpful for where my mind is right now.
> I thought in sept. my pulamary doctor was going to x-ray my right lung for any additional scarring. He decided to wait till dec. to give it more time to see if there is significant growth. I put it in the back of my mind. But my worry has resurfaced and making me anxious.
> The support from you and many members here have been a tremendous help to me.


Thoughts and prayers for ya bud!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning Heather, thanks for that reply.
> Very helpful for where my mind is right now.
> I thought in sept. my pulamary doctor was going to x-ray my right lung for any additional scarring. He decided to wait till dec. to give it more time to see if there is significant growth. I put it in the back of my mind. But my worry has resurfaced and making me anxious.
> The support from you and many members here have been a tremendous help to me.




Best of luck. We’re all with you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ornament is spinning along, we’ll have this one finished up later today (in between football games).


----------



## Maro2Bear

While I was waiting for stains to dry on the xmas bauble and in between sanding, I knocked together a little bird feeder based on a design of an old one we have hanging in the back garden.

The Design



The Product




I might put some stain on the outside to give the wood a little protection.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Sunday... I have been at war with leaves in an effort to save my grass... I could do without a few of the trees around our house..I’ll clean out the little tortoise yards and I’ll be done with that.. for this week at least. Also Today, I’ve got to do the last of my thanksgiving grocery shopping. I’m going to cook Thursday for myself & 2 children. My Dad will join us and my “like dad” family friend. Small affair. I’ll have to clean off the dining table ( that we never use) and get my office area back in shape. I’ve let it get disastrous and it’s not very pretty.. guess it needs to be done anyway.


I'm shopping Tuesday. It's the day I have and besides that I want a small fresh turkey. If I can. Hay if you cleaned the table off everyday you'd have to clean it again and again and again...it ain't all your fault...hehehe


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ornament is spinning along, we’ll have this one finished up later today (in between football games).
> 
> View attachment 283167



That’s so cool! Can’t wait to see the finished look.. though I’d hang it just the way it is... I’m fond of the unfinished look as well!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> While I was waiting for stains to dry on the xmas bauble and in between sanding, I knocked together a little bird feeder based on a design of an old one we have hanging in the back garden.
> 
> The Design
> View attachment 283170
> 
> 
> The Product
> View attachment 283171
> View attachment 283172
> 
> 
> I might put some stain on the outside to give the wood a little protection.


Looks good. That's so much fun... when the scraps wind up fitting together so perfectly! Its like YOU planned it all by yourself but you know you didn't plan it by yourself...


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all! Just popped in to wish Bea a Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day @Moozillion!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Not enough light in our bathroom. They are staying in the dining room, plenty of light, there is just no way I'm keeping my house 80F for them. If we get some more warm days I'll take them out.
> My mom gave me a cutting off her orchid cactus that she had taken 3years ago. She had put it in a small pot and stuck it in a corner of her bedroom and then forgot about it.. it is now over 3foot long and very spindled. Saddest orchid cactus ever! I'll repot it maybe the new growth will look healthier.


Picture please


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I think the Christmas cactus is closely related to the orchid cactus, the orchid cactus gets much bigger though. I think they are also known as the night blooming cactus.
> If anyone wants to know what they are supposed to look like just Google them but here is a pic of mine.. sitting on my washing machine (I was worried that it couldn't handle bright light yet, so I'm slowly trying to get it used to brighter light. It's already looking greener!) I was thinking that I would just wind it around the top of the soil when I repot it. Perhaps the stem will put out roots to anchor it, then new growth will grow up and out? What do y'all think?
> View attachment 283135


Oh Wow.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's hard to get good pictures of the kittens because when they see me they stop what they're doing and run over to me.
> 
> View attachment 283142
> View attachment 283143
> View attachment 283144


OOOhhh I love their play ground. They are just so adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's just me for Thanksgiving. Sometimes I go to my daughter's house for Christmas dinner, but she knows I LOVE the smell of turkey roasting, and prefer to have my own Thanksgiving dinner (which, by the way, I've already had a couple weeks ago - but who's to say I can't have another?).


We don't do thanksgiving dinners here. We only do Christmas. Which is expensive enough.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning Heather, thanks for that reply.
> Very helpful for where my mind is right now.
> I thought in sept. my pulamary doctor was going to x-ray my right lung for any additional scarring. He decided to wait till dec. to give it more time to see if there is significant growth. I put it in the back of my mind. But my worry has resurfaced and making me anxious.
> The support from you and many members here have been a tremendous help to me.


Good Luck Ray, although I am sure that it will all come back just fine. Holding thumbs for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> While I was waiting for stains to dry on the xmas bauble and in between sanding, I knocked together a little bird feeder based on a design of an old one we have hanging in the back garden.
> 
> The Design
> View attachment 283170
> 
> 
> The Product
> View attachment 283171
> View attachment 283172
> 
> 
> I might put some stain on the outside to give the wood a little protection.


I like those. They are lovely. I don't put any bird feeders out, as we end up getting hundreds of pigeons who just poop all over our garden walls and the roof of my house.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all! Just popped in to wish Bea a Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day @Moozillion!


A Very Happy Birthday Bea. I hope you have an awesome time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> That’s so cool! Can’t wait to see the finished look.. though I’d hang it just the way it is... I’m fond of the unfinished look as well!



Unfinished looks fine, but a plain wooden Xmas ornament is well, “plain”. The wood itself was nothing exotic with lots of grain to highlight..... so, some faux gold leaf & glitter adds some pizazz.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Picture please


Don't worry about this comment as I already saw the pics.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> We don't do thanksgiving dinners here. We only do Christmas. Which is expensive enough.



Ok.....but here are the countries other than US and Canada that celebrate a “Thanksgiving” holiday

Other countries that celebrate Thanksgiving include: Germany - they celebrate the Harvest Thanksgiving Festival in early October; Grenada - they celebrate Thanksgiving Day on October 25th; Korea - they celebrate Korean Thanksgiving Day in late September or early October; Japan - they celebrate Labor Thanksgiving on November 23rd; Liberia - they celebrate Thanksgiving on the first Thursday of November; and Norfolk Island celebrates Thanksgiving on the last Wednesday of November.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I like those. They are lovely. I don't put any bird feeders out, as we end up getting hundreds of pigeons who just poop all over our garden walls and the roof of my house.



We get a few amount of gentle Morning Doves.....and a host of other visitors.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roomies 
It"s good not to see you all. I have a new lap top, so I have easier access to the internet. woohoo!
How the hell are you??


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roomies
> It"s good not to see you all. I have a new lap top, so I have easier access to the internet. woohoo!
> How the hell are you??



The new laptop should help you out a lot. Sunny and cool here this morning. Blue sky too. Tomorrow it should be just a tad over 60F, so I think I’m going kayaking. Spot some migratory waterfowl as they rest here along the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roomies
> It"s good not to see you all. I have a new lap top, so I have easier access to the internet. woohoo!
> How the hell are you??


Forget how the hell we are, it's about time you've come for a visit, HOW THE HECK ARE YOU???


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Ornament is spinning along, we’ll have this one finished up later today (in between football games).
> 
> View attachment 283167


That is so cool!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Hi roomies. How is everyone doing this lovely day? No idea what the temp is like here yet. I hope all of you have a fantastic day


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hi roomies. How is everyone doing this lovely day? No idea what the temp is like here yet. I hope all of you have a fantastic day


After I fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, my fantastic day included climbing up a ladder onto the roof and cleaning off my solar panels. My legs will be sore tomorrow. I don't think I climb properly as I'm always real sore the next day. Now I'm going to feed my faithful companion, Misty, then myself (today I'm having a Hungry Man frozen enchilada dinner) and then I'll pick up my latest D i c k Frances book to read. I may nap too.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roomies
> It"s good not to see you all. I have a new lap top, so I have easier access to the internet. woohoo!
> How the hell are you??


Hey Stranger! Good to read you I’m jealous over the new laptop.... congrats


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hi roomies. How is everyone doing this lovely day? No idea what the temp is like here yet. I hope all of you have a fantastic day


Why thank you  Same to you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> After I fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, my fantastic day included climbing up a ladder onto the roof and cleaning off my solar panels. My legs will be sore tomorrow. I don't think I climb properly as I'm always real sore the next day. Now I'm going to feed my faithful companion, Misty, then myself (today I'm having a Hungry Man frozen enchilada dinner) and then I'll pick up my latest D i c k Frances book to read. I may nap too.



Busy time of the year! Brumation, leaves, cleaning up gardens. I’m out in our back woods chsinsawing the tops of the trees i trimmed a few weeks back & shredded. These tops are the nasty bits with all kinds of old past growth, and too large to prune.
I’m almost done, one to go (the largest & gnarliest). Maybe I’ll build a fire.


----------



## Moozillion

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all! Just popped in to wish Bea a Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day @Moozillion!


Thank you so much, JoesMum!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a quick pix of the two Xmas ornaments done so far. Can’t tell from the angle, but they are both about 6 inches long, tip to tip. Ae need a tree up now to hang!


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy birthday Sabine, sorry for the belated greeting. I have been AWOL for a few days.


No problem Ray. I am happy to take all belated birthday wishes. I hope you are okay my friend.


----------



## Bee62

Moozillion said:


> Thank you so much, JoesMum!


Happy, happy Birthday dear Bea !!!!

 @Moozillion


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok.....but here are the countries other than US and Canada that celebrate a “Thanksgiving” holiday
> 
> Other countries that celebrate Thanksgiving include: Germany - they celebrate the Harvest Thanksgiving Festival in early October; Grenada - they celebrate Thanksgiving Day on October 25th; Korea - they celebrate Korean Thanksgiving Day in late September or early October; Japan - they celebrate Labor Thanksgiving on November 23rd; Liberia - they celebrate Thanksgiving on the first Thursday of November; and Norfolk Island celebrates Thanksgiving on the last Wednesday of November.


I guess I'm doing the Norfolk Island Thanksgiving then because that's the day I'm cooking it. Leftovers...so I'll be thankful the following day too.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hi roomies. How is everyone doing this lovely day? No idea what the temp is like here yet. I hope all of you have a fantastic day


Hay...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of the two Xmas ornaments done so far. Can’t tell from the angle, but they are both about 6 inches long, tip to tip. Ae need a tree up now to hang!
> 
> View attachment 283209


They're just really pretty. With the finish sparkling in the lights...even better.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's hard to get good pictures of the kittens because when they see me they stop what they're doing and run over to me.
> 
> View attachment 283142
> View attachment 283143
> View attachment 283144


I had to come back and look again at your pictures of little ones. Anymore,my critters look up and think, oh that's just that crazy lady that gives me food and water.


----------



## Moozillion

Bee62 said:


> Happy, happy Birthday dear Bea !!!!
> View attachment 283211
> @Moozillion


THANK you, Sabine!
AHHHH!!! You remembered that Diamond Back Terrapins are one of my FAVORITES!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Busy time of the year! Brumation, leaves, cleaning up gardens. I’m out in our back woods chsinsawing the tops of the trees i trimmed a few weeks back & shredded. These tops are the nasty bits with all kinds of old past growth, and too large to prune.
> I’m almost done, one to go (the largest & gnarliest). Maybe I’ll build a fire..


What I really love is...I recognized the 2 that were chatting before I even got to the top of the post and I will have to press like no matter what


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> After I fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, my fantastic day included climbing up a ladder onto the roof and cleaning off my solar panels. My legs will be sore tomorrow. I don't think I climb properly as I'm always real sore the next day. Now I'm going to feed my faithful companion, Misty, then myself (today I'm having a Hungry Man frozen enchilada dinner) and then I'll pick up my latest D i c k Frances book to read. I may nap too.



I'm doing well.
I finally gave in and got another tort.
He is a Leopard tort hatchling that someone found in their driveway and brought to work, Wally is about 3 weeks now, and of course growing like a weed.
I traded my two dogs for two lovely kitties and they are hilarious. I really enjoyed the dogs, but really didn't have the time to really give them. The cats are a lot more independent, so it works better.
My eyes are finally fixed, so I'm realllyyy happy about that. Just in time to head into busy season at work 
My training for my class A license of course, is on hold until after peak season is over


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Hey Stranger! Good to read you I’m jealous over the new laptop.... congrats


Hi Ellie 
Good to read you too! I hope you are well!


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> The new laptop should help you out a lot. Sunny and cool here this morning. Blue sky too. Tomorrow it should be just a tad over 60F, so I think I’m going kayaking. Spot some migratory waterfowl as they rest here along the Chesapeake Bay.


Hi Marc.
it was a really nice day here too. Definitely a good day to kayak. 
I have been seriously been thinking about starting to kayak again...


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing well.
> I finally gave in and got another tort.
> He is a Leopard tort hatchling that someone found in their driveway and brought to work, Wally is about 3 weeks now, and of course growing like a weed.
> I traded my two dogs for two lovely kitties and they are hilarious. I really enjoyed the dogs, but really didn't have the time to really give them. The cats are a lot more independent, so it works better.
> My eyes are finally fixed, so I'm realllyyy happy about that. Just in time to head into busy season at work
> My training for my class A license of course, is on hold until after peak season is over


Someone FOUND a  LEOPARD TORTOISE in their driveway??!?!??!! 
HOW does this even happen??!?!? 
But more importantly, WHY does this never happen to ME??!!?!?


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Marc.
> it was a really nice day here too. Definitely a good day to kayak.
> I have been seriously been thinking about starting to kayak again...



Going to be warmer & nicer today. We are hitting the water in an hour.


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> Someone FOUND a  LEOPARD TORTOISE in their driveway??!?!??!!
> HOW does this even happen??!?!?
> But more importantly, WHY does this never happen to ME??!!?!?


----------



## AZtortMom

Right?! that's why when she showed me a picture I was all over! she had no idea and was very shocked at my reaction


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning lovely Roommates!  
It is some what cool here. In the 40's. Nice and clear for now. It will rain later in the week. 
I'm Checking in for now, I'm going to let everyone out, feed everyone, and go help one of my friends wrap some gifts.
Not see you guys later


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Busy time of the year! Brumation, leaves, cleaning up gardens. I’m out in our back woods chsinsawing the tops of the trees i trimmed a few weeks back & shredded. These tops are the nasty bits with all kinds of old past growth, and too large to prune.
> I’m almost done, one to go (the largest & gnarliest). Maybe I’ll build a fire.


Aw. . . a fire sounds good. It's pretty cold in here this a.m. however, I neglected to bring up any fire wood, so no fire for me today, but stacking wood by the front door will be on my agenda.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I had to come back and look again at your pictures of little ones. Anymore,my critters look up and think, oh that's just that crazy lady that gives me food and water.


I'm afraid Patch and Rusty will be thinking their names are "Little Kittens!" That's what I call them and they come to me when I do.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> I'm doing well.
> I finally gave in and got another tort.
> He is a Leopard tort hatchling that someone found in their driveway and brought to work, Wally is about 3 weeks now, and of course growing like a weed.
> I traded my two dogs for two lovely kitties and they are hilarious. I really enjoyed the dogs, but really didn't have the time to really give them. The cats are a lot more independent, so it works better.
> My eyes are finally fixed, so I'm realllyyy happy about that. Just in time to head into busy season at work
> My training for my class A license of course, is on hold until after peak season is over


That's good news about your eyes. It sure took a long time to fix them.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 283212
> View attachment 283213
> View attachment 283214
> View attachment 283215


Aw, aren't they cute! What did you name them? My daughter recently got an orange kitten and she named him Cheeto. I guess you're gonna' have to permanently raise the blinds just a bit if you don't want them to get wrecked. I have two new little monsters too, and they get into SO much trouble!

How unusual to find a LEOPARD tortoise! That's not usually the species that gets found. He's a nice-lookin' little guy.


----------



## Billna the 2

Ray--Opo said:


> I just saved the website to my homescreen on my phone and log in that way.


Ok I'll do that.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> No problem Ray. I am happy to take all belated birthday wishes. I hope you are okay my friend.


Heck yea!!! All the way around


Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid Patch and Rusty will be thinking their names are "Little Kittens!" That's what I call them and the come to me when I do.


They're really cute. All cats must know they're kittys because Dilly comes when I call that too.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> After I fed, watered and cleaned up after the tortoises, my fantastic day included climbing up a ladder onto the roof and cleaning off my solar panels. My legs will be sore tomorrow. I don't think I climb properly as I'm always real sore the next day. Now I'm going to feed my faithful companion, Misty, then myself (today I'm having a Hungry Man frozen enchilada dinner) and then I'll pick up my latest D i c k Frances book to read. I may nap too.


Oh my garsh. I won't get on a ladder unless someone is spotting me anymore. I've fallen too many times. Once I was trying to paint the awnings and fell behind the shrubs. I forced myself to recover a bit and get up because I probably just looked like a bag of rags. I would have been found though when I got stinky...


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Hi Ellie
> Good to read you too! I hope you are well!


I missed your daily posts too.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Right?! that's why when she showed me a picture I was all over! she had no idea and was very shocked at my reaction


Probably a gift from God for all you've been through.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh. I won't get on a ladder unless someone is spotting me anymore. I've fallen too many times. Once I was trying to paint the awnings and fell behind the shrubs. I forced myself to recover a bit and get up because I probably just looked like a bag of rags. I would have been found though when I got stinky...


LOL! This reminds me of when I was up on the roof of the barn cleaning off the pepper tree leaves. My barn is a metal building, sort of like a three stall run-in shed, and there's a pepper tree right behind it. Well, you can't leave the leaves on that metal or it will eventually rot and rust away, so several times throughout the summer I would have to get up the ladder and clean off the roof. I had a long handled rake I could use for most of it, but it wasn't long enough to reach all the way across. Plus, if you actually got up on the roof, you had to only step on the metal supports because the roof panels aren't strong enough to support one's weight. So this one day I was up on the roof and I accidentally kicked the ladder away. Here I am, in a semi-rural neighborhood, among working people (no one's home) and stuck up on the roof of the barn. Actually, if I had been using my head, I could have laid on my stomach and hung off the edge of the roof and there probably would have only been a 3 or 4 foot drop, but I wasn't thinking. So I sat up there hoping someone would go by the street. I waited maybe a half hour and eventually I saw a neighbor a couple acres away out in his front yard. I hollered and hollered. He eventually heard me and came to my rescue! This was many years ago. I wouldn't dare do that now.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! This reminds me of when I was up on the roof of the barn cleaning off the pepper tree leaves. My barn is a metal building, sort of like a three stall run-in shed, and there's a pepper tree right behind it. Well, you can't leave the leaves on that metal or it will eventually rot and rust away, so several times throughout the summer I would have to get up the ladder and clean off the roof. I had a long handled rake I could use for most of it, but it wasn't long enough to reach all the way across. Plus, if you actually got up on the roof, you had to only step on the metal supports because the roof panels aren't strong enough to support one's weight. So this one day I was up on the roof and I accidentally kicked the ladder away. Here I am, in a semi-rural neighborhood, among working people (no one's home) and stuck up on the roof of the barn. Actually, if I had been using my head, I could have laid on my stomach and hung off the edge of the roof and there probably would have only been a 3 or 4 foot drop, but I wasn't thinking. So I sat up there hoping someone would go by the street. I waited maybe a half hour and eventually I saw a neighbor a couple acres away out in his front yard. I hollered and hollered. He eventually heard me and came to my rescue! This was many years ago. I wouldn't dare do that now.


I have one of those life alert buttons now. They got me one when I confessed to falling off a ladder in our bathtub. Well...the ceiling needed cleaned...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow, just back from a really nice morning of kayaking. Lots of great pix. I need to chainsaw the top of a few trees yet this afternoon before the rain, winds & storms arrive tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We started out early this morning with on the water time just after 0800. Calm winds, sun had been up for about an hour. The water was like glass, air temp about 38F, water temp about 45F.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Evening Everyone 
I'm sorry I forgot to mention that My black Kitty is named Pantera (spanish for panther) and the orange tabby is called Rosie (Rosa Parks)
Walter is the Leopard tort, and I agree he is a little blessing. Indeed, it did take them forever to fix my eyes. The double vision went away just last month.


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> We started out early this morning with on the water time just after 0800. Calm winds, sun had been up for about an hour. The water was like glass, air temp about 38F, water temp about 45F.
> 
> 
> View attachment 283247


Great Pictures!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! This reminds me of when I was up on the roof of the barn cleaning off the pepper tree leaves. My barn is a metal building, sort of like a three stall run-in shed, and there's a pepper tree right behind it. Well, you can't leave the leaves on that metal or it will eventually rot and rust away, so several times throughout the summer I would have to get up the ladder and clean off the roof. I had a long handled rake I could use for most of it, but it wasn't long enough to reach all the way across. Plus, if you actually got up on the roof, you had to only step on the metal supports because the roof panels aren't strong enough to support one's weight. So this one day I was up on the roof and I accidentally kicked the ladder away. Here I am, in a semi-rural neighborhood, among working people (no one's home) and stuck up on the roof of the barn. Actually, if I had been using my head, I could have laid on my stomach and hung off the edge of the roof and there probably would have only been a 3 or 4 foot drop, but I wasn't thinking. So I sat up there hoping someone would go by the street. I waited maybe a half hour and eventually I saw a neighbor a couple acres away out in his front yard. I hollered and hollered. He eventually heard me and came to my rescue! This was many years ago. I wouldn't dare do that now.


Oh Dear!


----------



## AZtortMom

Cathie G said:


> Probably a gift from God for all you've been through.


agreed!


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, aren't they cute! What did you name them? My daughter recently got an orange kitten and she named him Cheeto. I guess you're gonna' have to permanently raise the blinds just a bit if you don't want them to get wrecked. I have two new little monsters too, and they get into SO much trouble!
> 
> How unusual to find a LEOPARD tortoise! That's not usually the species that gets found. He's a nice-lookin' little guy.


I do raise the blinds and then they aren't interested 
Pantera and Rosie ar their names,
Very unusual indeed to find a Leopard tort, it will be fun to see him grow up


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Everyone 
I'm heading to the eye doctor's to get my last pair of glasses for awhile! YAY! *insert happy turtle dance*
It will rain today and suppose to rain all the way through the weekend. I'm glad I'm off the week, and not going out of town this week.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have several cats, but only one that lives indoors, Little Missy Kitty:





She's not fond of the two new little interlopers and she searches them out then sits about 10' away from them and hisses and growls at them. At first the kittens would run 'home' (the closet), but they've gotten to realize she's no threat, only hissing and growling, so they just sit there and stare back at her.

Little Missy Kitty's 'safe' place to sleep is on the cat tree in the living room, the highest shelf. It took the kittens a long time to venture out of my bedroom and closet into the rest of the house, but they discovered the living room this past week, and the cat tree this morning. Poor Little Missy Kitty!

She now has to sleep on the back of the couch.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I have several cats, but only one that lives indoors, Little Missy Kitty:
> View attachment 283258
> View attachment 283259
> View attachment 283260
> 
> 
> She's not fond of the two new little interlopers and she searches them out then sits about 10' away from them and hisses and growls at them. At first the kittens would run 'home' (the closet), but they've gotten to realize she's no threat, only hissing and growling, so they just sit there and stare back at her.
> 
> Little Missy Kitty's 'safe' place to sleep is on the cat tree in the living room, the highest shelf. It took the kittens a long time to venture out of my bedroom and closet into the rest of the house, but they discovered the living room this past week, and the cat tree this morning. Poor Little Missy Kitty!
> 
> She now has to sleep on the back of the couch.
> 
> View attachment 283261
> View attachment 283262


It’s Kitty heaven.... except for missy kitty


----------



## EllieMay

Son and I are headed to the tree farm to pick out our Christmas tree. Tradition dictates that it goes up on Friday but I refuse to leave my house on Black Friday so it must be gotten today


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Son and I are headed to the tree farm to pick out our Christmas tree. Tradition dictates that it goes up on Friday but I refuse to leave my house on Black Friday so it must be gotten today


Sounds like a nice outing. Have fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For US ppl who are interested in all things”organic”, this ARBICO company has free shipping for awhile.. 25 Nov - 2 Dec.

https://www.arbico-organics.com/category/beneficial-insects-organisms


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Great Pictures!



Thanks...perfect places to kayak, lots of changing scenes, colors, lighting makes it easy. Ogh, a good eye too!


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> I do raise the blinds and then they aren't interested
> Pantera and Rosie ar their names,
> Very unusual indeed to find a Leopard tort, it will be fun to see him grow up


There's probably a few adults on the loose near..and I'm maybe wrong. Unless someone had the audacity to let a baby loose. Their loss.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Good Evening Everyone
> I'm sorry I forgot to mention that My black Kitty is named Pantera (spanish for panther) and the orange tabby is called Rosie (Rosa Parks)
> Walter is the Leopard tort, aind I agree he is a little blessing. Indeed, it did take them forever to fix my eyes. The double vision went away just last month.


 I named my last bunny "QueSi". My vet sends birthday cards and you can't believe the digital card that came. It's an older hard to find Hispanic song called "Que Si Que No". It fit that saucy little chile pepper so well. She eventually saved my life.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I have several cats, but only one that lives indoors, Little Missy Kitty:
> View attachment 283258
> View attachment 283259
> View attachment 283260
> 
> 
> She's not fond of the two new little interlopers and she searches them out then sits about 10' away from them and hisses and growls at them. At first the kittens would run 'home' (the closet), but they've gotten to realize she's no threat, only hissing and growling, so they just sit there and stare back at her.
> 
> Little Missy Kitty's 'safe' place to sleep is on the cat tree in the living room, the highest shelf. It took the kittens a long time to venture out of my bedroom and closet into the rest of the house, but they discovered the living room this past week, and the cat tree this morning. Poor Little Missy Kitty!
> 
> She now has to sleep on the back of the couch.
> 
> View attachment 283261
> View attachment 283262


It's probably about to get real interesting. Dilly goes fishing for bunny with his tail but gets the heck out of dodge when she bites...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey was busy doing Thanksgiving prep work today. We made a scrumptious vegetarian butternut squash stew in the crockpot for tomorrow, and a very tasty Middle Eastern dessert called Knafeh.

Knafeh, kunafeh, konafa, all different ways of pronouncing one of the most popular desserts in the Middle East. Each country or region will have its own variation of fillings and flavours. The Levant is mostly known for their cheesy knafeh, crunchy shredded filo pastry filled with a mild cheese – usually akawi – and once cooked, it is drenched in the sweetest sugar syrup that’s lightly flavoured with rose or orange blossom water.

Here’s the masterpiece with crushed pistachios on top.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey was busy doing Thanksgiving prep work today. We made a scrumptious vegetarian butternut squash stew in the crockpot for tomorrow, and a very tasty Middle Eastern dessert called Knafeh.
> 
> Knafeh, kunafeh, konafa, all different ways of pronouncing one of the most popular desserts in the Middle East. Each country or region will have its own variation of fillings and flavours. The Levant is mostly known for their cheesy knafeh, crunchy shredded filo pastry filled with a mild cheese – usually akawi – and once cooked, it is drenched in the sweetest sugar syrup that’s lightly flavoured with rose or orange blossom water.
> 
> Here’s the masterpiece with crushed pistachios on top.
> 
> View attachment 283273


Oh yum!!! I’d love to steal some of your wife’s recipes!!! After cooking for so many years, it becomes repetitive and looses much of its enticement.. I did some pre- cooking today also.. the traditional dressing is put together in the fridge and a carrot cake is on the table. I cheated and bought a pre smoked turkey I will do the traditional ham and green bean casserole tomorrow. Add some home made fudge and sweet rolls and it will be a wrap... oh wait, also a sweet potato casserole..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Oh yum!!! I’d love to steal some of your wife’s recipes!!! After cooking for so many years, it becomes repetitive and looses much of its enticement.. I did some pre- cooking today also.. the traditional dressing is put together in the fridge and a carrot cake is on the table. I cheated and bought a pre smoked turkey I will do the traditional ham and green bean casserole tomorrow. Add some home made fudge and sweet rolls and it will be a wrap... oh wait, also a sweet potato casserole..



Sounds good!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. I am very thankful to be apart of this forum and our special room. I bet Adam (@tidgy’s dad ) never dreamed he would bring so many people together when he made his first post! I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. I am very thankful to be apart of this forum and our special room. I bet Adam (@tidgy’s dad ) never dreamed he would bring so many people together when he made his first post! I hope you all have a wonderful day.



Same to you Heather - Happy Thanksgiving to you & your family, as well as the extended TFO/CDR extended family.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey was busy doing Thanksgiving prep work today. We made a scrumptious vegetarian butternut squash stew in the crockpot for tomorrow, and a very tasty Middle Eastern dessert called Knafeh.
> 
> Knafeh, kunafeh, konafa, all different ways of pronouncing one of the most popular desserts in the Middle East. Each country or region will have its own variation of fillings and flavours. The Levant is mostly known for their cheesy knafeh, crunchy shredded filo pastry filled with a mild cheese – usually akawi – and once cooked, it is drenched in the sweetest sugar syrup that’s lightly flavoured with rose or orange blossom water.
> 
> Here’s the masterpiece with crushed pistachios on top.
> 
> View attachment 283273


Yum!


----------



## Yvonne G

You folks 'across the pond' who don't have "Thanksgiving" you're all welcome to come visit one of us and share our meal!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the states. Good morning to everyone across the pond. Going to my brother's for dinner. I hope I can avoid the political conversation. He tried to bait me a few times last year. But I bit my tongue.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A former co-worker reached out this morning to extend Happy Thanksgiving greetings, and shared some turtle photos she took during a recent diving trip to Indonesia.

Here are two


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey was busy doing Thanksgiving prep work today. We made a scrumptious vegetarian butternut squash stew in the crockpot for tomorrow, and a very tasty Middle Eastern dessert called Knafeh.
> 
> Knafeh, kunafeh, konafa, all different ways of pronouncing one of the most popular desserts in the Middle East. Each country or region will have its own variation of fillings and flavours. The Levant is mostly known for their cheesy knafeh, crunchy shredded filo pastry filled with a mild cheese – usually akawi – and once cooked, it is drenched in the sweetest sugar syrup that’s lightly flavoured with rose or orange blossom water.
> 
> Here’s the masterpiece with crushed pistachios on top.
> 
> View attachment 283273


That sounds like a wonderful 2nd day feast to recover from all the heavy foods of thanksgiving.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> You folks 'across the pond' who don't have "Thanksgiving" you're all welcome to come visit one of us and share our meal!


Amen to that. I only did an 11 pound fresh turkey and it's still too much for 2 people. I hate frozen leftovers. I'll make some turkey salad tomorrow and hopefully I can pawn some of it off on belated guests. I managed to get a new theme from Joe today for the cards. So I'm thankful. He brought many of his previous paintings to me from his art studio trying to get out of another one. Then once I inspired him he spent a few hours searching his IPad for more of the same theme. It's been really good for him and his art. Our family and even friends are loving it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Man o man do I ever wish Thanksgiving happened on every Thursday. I run errands and do grocery shopping on Thursday, and this morning there was NO traffic, the grocery store parking lot was so empty I was able to park right in front of the door to the store, the aisles in the store were free of people and clutter and there was NO line at the check out! I usually get home around 11a and this a.m. I was home by 9a. What a great shopping trip!!!! Puts me in a good mood for the rest of the day.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Man o man do I ever wish Thanksgiving happened on every Thursday. I run errands and do grocery shopping on Thursday, and this morning there was NO traffic, the grocery store parking lot was so empty I was able to park right in front of the door to the store, the aisles in the store were free of people and clutter and there was NO line at the check out! I usually get home around 11a and this a.m. I was home by 9a. What a great shopping trip!!!! Puts me in a good mood for the rest of the day.


Yep


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> That sounds like a wonderful 2nd day feast to recover from all the heavy foods of thanksgiving.



No heavy foods here. Almost all vegetarian with the sweet knafeh to follow later.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No heavy foods here. Almost all vegetarian with the sweet knafeh to follow later.


That's the same with us. We're not vegans but we can't eat a lot of meat either. I like a cookbook from the 80's called "Diet for a small planet". Just for some really nice alternatives to having meat for protein.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A former co-worker reached out this morning to extend Happy Thanksgiving greetings, and shared some turtle photos she took during a recent diving trip to Indonesia.
> 
> Here are two
> 
> View attachment 283295
> 
> 
> View attachment 283296


Wow! I hope that turtle is what I think the darling is.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the states. Good morning to everyone across the pond. Going to my brother's for dinner. I hope I can avoid the political conversation. He tried to bait me a few times last year. But I bit my tongue.


Happy Thanksgiving to you, Rose, and Opo too. Send a happy to Roses mom from me too when you can.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Thanksgiving Feast


----------



## JoesMum

Happy thanksgiving to those of you that celebrate it.

It’s not celebrated here in the UK. We save our turkey dinner for Christmas Day


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Thanksgiving Feast
> 
> View attachment 283304


That looks so scrumptious! But if I don't do an edible bird for Joe on Thanksgiving he will think he's being deprived. Any other day is ok. You aught to see the look I get for a game hen...on Thanksgiving and I've done that. 1 game hen...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A former co-worker reached out this morning to extend Happy Thanksgiving greetings, and shared some turtle photos she took during a recent diving trip to Indonesia.
> 
> Here are two
> 
> View attachment 283295
> 
> 
> View attachment 283296


Wow!! Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Happy thanksgiving to those of you that celebrate it.
> 
> It’s not celebrated here in the UK. We save our turkey dinner for Christmas Day


Tomorrow is what they call black Friday here. I have to go out early but it's a first for me. I used to go shopping the day after but it's become a circus. Tomorrow I'll try anyway. But! I'll be going when I feel like the coast is clear. There's something I want to buy for a great nephew really bad that I know he will love.sooo...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Man o man do I ever wish Thanksgiving happened on every Thursday. I run errands and do grocery shopping on Thursday, and this morning there was NO traffic, the grocery store parking lot was so empty I was able to park right in front of the door to the store, the aisles in the store were free of people and clutter and there was NO line at the check out! I usually get home around 11a and this a.m. I was home by 9a. What a great shopping trip!!!! Puts me in a good mood for the rest of the day.


Now that’s a great thing to be thankful for!! 
Original


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Thanksgiving Feast
> 
> View attachment 283304


Well that looks different!!! I would try it


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Happy thanksgiving to those of you that celebrate it.
> 
> It’s not celebrated here in the UK. We save our turkey dinner for Christmas Day


Thank you Linda! You could always eat turkey anyway. )) there are never too many reasons to celebrate.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow is what they call black Friday here. I have to go out early but it's a first for me. I used to go shopping the day after but it's become a circus. Tomorrow I'll try anyway. But! I'll be going when I feel like the coast is clear. There's something I want to buy for a great nephew really bad that I know he will love.sooo...


Oh lord!! Your a brave one... I tried it once may years ago when my daughter was small... it was then that I became a “cyber Monday” shopper . Get your armor polished!


----------



## Cathie G

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Even if you don't keep it as a holiday. I'm sure everyone is doing the best they can for dinner and family get togethers daily. It's just a day to remind us to be thankful all year long.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, last Thanksgiving Day update, our kunafeh dessert ready to eat.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Had a great Thanksgiving lunch. All by my lonesome now though. Wife is visiting family out of state and son is off with his gf. 1st time in months I've gotten to watch an entire movie, start to finish, unabated. Life is great! lol


----------



## Cathie G

Mizcreant said:


> Had a great Thanksgiving lunch. All by my lonesome now though. Wife is visiting family out of state and son is off with his gf. 1st time in months I've gotten to watch an entire movie, start to finish, unabated. Life is great! lol


I enjoy quiet times too. Watch a movie or sit quietly and listen to the birds...and that's supposed to be quiet??!time..it's still nice though.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Happy Thanksgiving everyone hope everyone had a wonderful and safe day today


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone hope everyone had a wonderful and safe day today


I did have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I cooked yesterday so no cooking today! It's leftovers and and a painting out of Joe soon for the cards. I hope you are having a lovely holiday also.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> I did have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I cooked yesterday so no cooking today! It's leftovers and and a painting out of Joe soon for the cards. I hope you are having a lovely holiday also.


It was an okay holiday. Kiddos have been sick today poor Maxine was really sick and I had to bring her to the Dr before we went to dinner because of her breathing. It's been a very long dinner. I didn't do any cooking but I cleaned up grandmas dinner for her.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mizcreant said:


> Had a great Thanksgiving lunch. All by my lonesome now though. Wife is visiting family out of state and son is off with his gf. 1st time in months I've gotten to watch an entire movie, start to finish, unabated. Life is great! lol


That is why I like having weekdays and not weekends off. So much easier to get stuff done too!


----------



## Yvonne G

Mizcreant said:


> Had a great Thanksgiving lunch. All by my lonesome now though. Wife is visiting family out of state and son is off with his gf. 1st time in months I've gotten to watch an entire movie, start to finish, unabated. Life is great! lol


I totally agree! I was very lonely after my husband died, but once I got used to living alone I realized, "I really, really like this!!!!" I'm not responsible to anyone. I no longer have to say, "I'm going to the store - be back in a little bit." I just up and go! I'm much too selfish to share my life with anyone. (and I get to eat ALL the leftovers!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I did have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I cooked yesterday so no cooking today! It's leftovers and and a painting out of Joe soon for the cards. I hope you are having a lovely holiday also.


I thoroughly enjoyed my stuck-in-the-house-because-of-the-rain day! Watching those kittens is a real treat. They're so entertaining. And later in the evening I got a "meals-on-wheels" from my daughter. She cooked a ham and brought me a plate.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 283309
> Ok, last Thanksgiving Day update, our kunafeh dessert ready to eat.


I think there’s considerably fewer calories eating this in the CDR than round your home!

Yum!


----------



## JoesMum

I don’t think I shared these photos with you last week.

This little cutie weighed in at 140g/5oz last Friday and is unusually dark. That face would normally be a paler brown. His ears seem enormous; he has a lot of growing to do.

Today he weighed 212g/7.5oz! He isn’t half eating a lot!





On Wednesday, JoesDad and I popped over to France for the day because there was a £25 return special offer on Eurotunnel. We love closer to France than most of the UK! We drove down to the town on St Omer, about an hour from the coast, because we hadn’t been there before.

This American Civil War powder horn was in the museum. I thought some of you might find it of interest


----------



## AZtortMom

Happy Friday Everyone!
Happy Belated Thanksgiving to those who celebrated.
The feasts looked wonderful! I'm happy everyone got to spend time with loved ones. 
I got to spend time with loved ones and of course overindulged on wonderful food. I was asked to make corn bread with honey, and it was 
a hit. I returned home with more food than I brought 
I am very grateful to be part of my TFO family.

The weather here is cold, windy, and rainy. The wind was so strong last night that it snapped one of the big limps off of one of my Ash trees. Thankfully, Shelly was in her heated box, and the limp didn't break the sliding glass door. I have another project..


----------



## Maro2Bear

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> Happy Belated Thanksgiving to those who celebrated.
> The feasts looked wonderful! I'm happy everyone got to spend time with loved ones.
> I got to spend time with loved ones and of course overindulged on wonderful food. I was asked to make corn bread with honey, and it was
> a hit. I returned home with more food than I brought
> I am very grateful to be part of my TFO family.
> 
> The weather here is cold, windy, and rainy. The wind was so strong last night that it snapped one of the big limps off of one of my Ash trees. Thankfully, Shelly was in her heated box, and the limp didn't break the sliding glass door. I have another project..
> View attachment 283325
> View attachment 283327
> View attachment 283327




A project = An opportunity!

We had gusts up to 60mph or so, lots of large trees blown down. Luckily, none in our garden.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh, for those “birders” in the group, my kayaking partner, with his new great camera, caught the Tundra Swans that we paddled up to earlier this week.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Enjoyed secret Black Friday shopping! Avoid big boxes and shop local/thrift stores! Found this today and when I am done reading just let me know if you would like to read it and I will mail it! It is the The Tower The Zoo and The Tortoise by Julia Stewart


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, for those “birders” in the group, my kayaking partner, with his new great camera, caught the Tundra Swans that we paddled up to earlier this week.


Great photo!


----------



## Cathie G

I actually went shopping this morning and had so much fun at kohl's. I only wanted 2 things. A blanket for my great nephew and a frame that holds cards or photos with a clip. I got both for about 20 bucks. I would post a picture of the card/photo display but it has Christmas cards on it already. An elderly couple in front of me and another couple behind me were interesting and helpful. The couple in front of me stored my wall hanging in their cart while we all shopped on the way...to a cash register.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I actually went shopping this morning and had so much fun at kohl's. I only wanted 2 things. A blanket for my great nephew and a frame that holds cards or photos with a clip. I got both for about 20 bucks. I would post a picture of the card/photo display but it has Christmas cards on it already. An elderly couple in front of me and another couple behind me were interesting and helpful. The couple in front of me stored my wall hanging in their cart while we all shopped on the way...to a cash register.


My daughter bought a really cute picture "frame" at Home Goods. It's an old (I mean OLD) shutter with louvers and clothes pins attached randomly on the louvers for you to hang your pictures from


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I totally agree! I was very lonely after my husband died, but once I got used to living alone I realized, "I really, really like this!!!!" I'm not responsible to anyone. I no longer have to say, "I'm going to the store - be back in a little bit." I just up and go! I'm much too selfish to share my life with anyone. (and I get to eat ALL the leftovers!)


That's funny.oh I don't even want to go there...don't get me started..it's too late. Dilly, Saphire, Razberri, Joe, Arrow, and my birds come with me...so you want leftovers dude?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter bought a really cute picture "frame" at Home Goods. It's an old (I mean OLD) shutter with louvers and clothes pins attached randomly on the louvers for you to hang your pictures from


That's exactly like what I got today. I got exactly what I wanted. Joe loves it. Especially when I clipped one of his prints and a couple of received Christmas cards. He's a ham when it comes to his art.....


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh lord!! Your a brave one... I tried it once may years ago when my daughter was small... it was then that I became a “cyber Monday” shopper . Get your armor polished!


Did you see that a boxer got best of show?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That's exactly like what I got today. I got exactly what I wanted. Joe loves it. Especially when I clipped one of his prints and a couple of received Christmas cards. He's a ham when it comes to his art.....


He's really very good. I'm going to frame his pictures that you included in my card. I'm a bit of a procrastinator, so don't expect a photo very soon, but when I get them framed and hung I'll shoot you and Joe a picture.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> He's really very good. I'm going to frame his pictures that you included in my card. I'm a bit of a procrastinator, so don't expect a photo very soon, but when I get them framed and hung I'll shoot you and Joe a picture.


It's ok. I'm probably worse about procrastination then you. If I can do some really good 5×7's of his art I'll send you some. The ones I sent are just Joe taking a picture on his IPad, sending me an email, and me printing it. I want to keep this going for him. My whole family loves the paintings he's coming up with and supporting me on this. He sells art work all the time and actually presented a painting to Obama and McCain here in Lancaster...but we like what he's doing for these cards better. He loves to paint and he really loves to read he's the world's greatest artist too...so I'm going to get some good photos on a flash drive and help him. It's funny. The stars in the paintings shine in the dark.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Did you see that a boxer got best of show?


I saw that Thor the bulldog got it... this was a big win for all bulldog lovers as it’s not really been the thing in the past a lady in Pennsylvania owned him..

here it is
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...a-b0fc-62cc38411ebb_story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you, Rose, and Opo too. Send a happy to Roses mom from me too when you can.


Thanks Cathy, Rose will be talking with her mother tonight. Her mother is happy to be back in the Philippines. Hopefully she will want to come back.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Man o man do I ever wish Thanksgiving happened on every Thursday. I run errands and do grocery shopping on Thursday, and this morning there was NO traffic, the grocery store parking lot was so empty I was able to park right in front of the door to the store, the aisles in the store were free of people and clutter and there was NO line at the check out! I usually get home around 11a and this a.m. I was home by 9a. What a great shopping trip!!!! Puts me in a good mood for the rest of the day.


So does that mean you won't


Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow is what they call black Friday here. I have to go out early but it's a first for me. I used to go shopping the day after but it's become a circus. Tomorrow I'll try anyway. But! I'll be going when I feel like the coast is clear. There's something I want to buy for a great nephew really bad that I know he will love.sooo...


Did you survive the mad house?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, 
Went to the doctors wed and he said I have restless leg syndrome. 
He told me to just take half of dose of the medication. 
Drum roll please !


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Went to the doctors wed and he said I have restless leg syndrome.
> He told me to just take half of dose of the medication.
> Drum roll please !


Ba-dum-bum-ching!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Went to the doctors wed and he said I have restless leg syndrome.
> He told me to just take half of dose of the medication.
> Drum roll please !


----------



## Yvonne G

Someone earlier had asked for books that are tortoise related and I remembered this one:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/

I thought it would be a shame to lose it, so I edited it to remove the comments that occurred in between the segments, and I stickied it. I thoroughly enjoyed re-reading it, and realize what a shame it is for us to not have the pleasure of Adam's company anymore.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> So does that mean you won't
> 
> Did you survive the mad house?


Yes and had so much fun. I bought the 2 things I wanted for cheap cheap. Spent some time chatting with the people in line with me and while shopping. They had a lot of really good deals placed handy so you could shop while you walked to the cash register. That suited me fine.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I saw that Thor the bulldog got it... this was a big win for all bulldog lovers as it’s not really been the thing in the past a lady in Pennsylvania owned him..
> 
> here it is
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...a-b0fc-62cc38411ebb_story.html?outputType=amp


He should have. He's so cute and happy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes and had so much fun. I bought the 2 things I wanted for cheap cheap. Spent some time chatting with the people in line with me and while shopping. They had a lot of really good deals placed handy so you could shop while you walked to the cash register. That suited me fine.


Glad it worked out. Disregard that first sentence. I thought I deleted it all.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad it worked out. Disregard that first sentence. I thought I deleted it all.


I know. The same type pos happen to me. I use a touch screen phone so one wrong move and you're dun for...


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Someone earlier had asked for books that are tortoise related and I remembered this one:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
> 
> I thought it would be a shame to lose it, so I edited it to remove the comments that occurred in between the segments, and I stickied it. I thoroughly enjoyed re-reading it, and realize what a shame it is for us to not have the pleasure of Adam's company anymore.


Good idea! Adam’s retelling of the Roald Dahl children’s classic is brilliant


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good idea! Adam’s retelling of the Roald Dahl children’s classic is brilliant



Yes, i reread a lot of it the other day as well. It was fun to see all the old pix of Adam, wifey and their shenanigans!


----------



## Yvonne G

It won't be too much longer before Little Missy Kitty plays with the babies. Rusty reached up and tapped her tail and she spun around and just sat there looking down at him. Before I took the pictures, both babies were in the cube and she was sitting there watching them play.


----------



## Yvonne G

Another grey, drizzly day here in Central California. I'm trying real hard to think of things to keep me from having to go out and feed and water the animals. Food's been prepared for about an hour, but I'm dilly dallying. I've washed a couple loads of clothes, changed sheets on my bed and made it up, soaked the two sickly box turtles that are in the hospital tank, played with the kittens, loved on Misty, took care of all my moderator duties on the Forum and checked out all Josh's other Forums to make sure there were no spammers on them. I guess it's time to go.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm in for the day. Thursday I bought a very small portion ham and I think I'll cook that for lunch. Not quite time yet for lunch, but I can get it and the potatoes started.

When I made the first fire of the winter in the wood stove I put down a couple rags for Misty to lay by the fire.


----------



## JoesMum

I take it Misty isn’t going to get a chance to go near the fire without sharing with the cats! We have the fire lit too. We have had a bright and sunny weekend, but it has been bitterly cold. We have had woken to hard frosts each morning.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I take it Misty isn’t going to get a chance to go near the fire without sharing with the cats! We have the fire lit too. We have had a bright and sunny weekend, but it has been bitterly cold. We have had woken to hard frosts each morning.


It hasn't gotten that cold here yet, but it's been overcast or rainy for the past three days. I did my morning chores wearing the umbrella hat my daughter got me last year. It kept me dry, but it's a nuisance to take on and off each time I went into a shed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold dark & raining here, just kind of Wintry looking. Leaves mostly down now, our back garden looking bare except for bright red spots where our Burning Bushes are located. They look great.

Two newly made Christmas tree baubles for our tree. The painted one needs a final coat of lacquer & the plain wooden one received it’s first coating a few minutes ago. Ive just trued up another blank for tree No. 3


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold dark & raining here, just kind of Wintry looking. Leaves mostly down now, our back garden looking bare except for bright red spots where our Burning Bushes are located. They look great.
> 
> Two newly made Christmas tree baubles for our tree. The painted one needs a final coat of lacquer & the plain wooden one received it’s first coating a few minutes ago. Ive just trued up another blank for tree No. 3
> 
> View attachment 283417


Those are real special. You have quite a talent. My Angel is sitting on the top of the piano, waiting for my cards.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Those are real special. You have quite a talent. My Angel is sitting on the top of the piano, waiting for my cards.



Thanks!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold dark & raining here, just kind of Wintry looking. Leaves mostly down now, our back garden looking bare except for bright red spots where our Burning Bushes are located. They look great.
> 
> Two newly made Christmas tree baubles for our tree. The painted one needs a final coat of lacquer & the plain wooden one received it’s first coating a few minutes ago. Ive just trued up another blank for tree No. 3
> 
> View attachment 283417


They are beautiful. Did you do the angels too?


----------



## Cathie G

We had a beautiful fall morning on December 1st...but I live in O.H.I.O! sooo...this afternoon has become breezy, colder, and blowing in flurries later.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad it worked out. Disregard that first sentence. I thought I deleted it all.


That's too funny. Somehow I posted and we now have a three way conversation going on. I will admit my finger accidentally touched some thing on my phone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> They are beautiful. Did you do the angels too?



No, not those, but I do like their shapes. Right now, just making a few fancy tree ornaments.


----------



## EllieMay

Watching Christmas hallmark movies


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not those, but I do like their shapes. Right now, just making a few fancy tree ornaments.


The tree ornaments are so good. I also liked the hanging ones you did. I don't really collect what knots but if I see a cute angel...I can't always resist.


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Evening Everyone 
Tonight is the official start of peak season for me. Long hours and an extra day of work scheduled a week. That's OK, I want to replace one of 
sliding glass doors in the house, so that will definitely help with the cost of that 
Well, I have to check on Shelly, She is not liking the weather too much. I soaked her and turned her heated box up a bit. She was being her ornery earlier, so I think she is feeling better. Shelly goes through this every year when the weather changes...talk about a Princess


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Watching Christmas hallmark movies


Hehehe...that's one way to rock a baby to sleep.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Good Evening Everyone
> Tonight is the official start of peak season for me. Long hours and an extra day of work scheduled a week. That's OK, I want to replace one of
> sliding glass doors in the house, so that will definitely help with the cost of that
> Well, I have to check on Shelly, She is not liking the weather too much. I soaked her and turned her heated box up a bit. She was being her ornery earlier, so I think she is feeling better. Shelly goes through this every year when the weather changes...talk about a Princess


Saphire lays around like a princess starting late October until the middle or later part of December. I let him snooze a bit here and there. Then he becomes a Prince...and starts eating everything in sight.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning roommates! It's been a busy day, so I almost forgot to open my first Christmas card. 

The first to arrive was one from @Bambam1989 




I love it!

Brandy, did you do the Yellow Billed Hornbill picture? It's beautiful! <3


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Watching Christmas hallmark movies




We were watching Celtic Women here a bit ago, always entertaining, fantastic vocalists!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Watching Christmas hallmark movies
> 
> View attachment 283423


Aw geez - cuteness overload.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of the two Xmas ornaments done so far. Can’t tell from the angle, but they are both about 6 inches long, tip to tip. Ae need a tree up now to hang!
> 
> View attachment 283209


Oh Wow, I love those.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 283212
> View attachment 283213
> View attachment 283214
> View attachment 283215


AAhhhh, How adorable they all are. congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh. I won't get on a ladder unless someone is spotting me anymore. I've fallen too many times. Once I was trying to paint the awnings and fell behind the shrubs. I forced myself to recover a bit and get up because I probably just looked like a bag of rags. I would have been found though when I got stinky...


Whahaha. You are so funny!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! This reminds me of when I was up on the roof of the barn cleaning off the pepper tree leaves. My barn is a metal building, sort of like a three stall run-in shed, and there's a pepper tree right behind it. Well, you can't leave the leaves on that metal or it will eventually rot and rust away, so several times throughout the summer I would have to get up the ladder and clean off the roof. I had a long handled rake I could use for most of it, but it wasn't long enough to reach all the way across. Plus, if you actually got up on the roof, you had to only step on the metal supports because the roof panels aren't strong enough to support one's weight. So this one day I was up on the roof and I accidentally kicked the ladder away. Here I am, in a semi-rural neighborhood, among working people (no one's home) and stuck up on the roof of the barn. Actually, if I had been using my head, I could have laid on my stomach and hung off the edge of the roof and there probably would have only been a 3 or 4 foot drop, but I wasn't thinking. So I sat up there hoping someone would go by the street. I waited maybe a half hour and eventually I saw a neighbor a couple acres away out in his front yard. I hollered and hollered. He eventually heard me and came to my rescue! This was many years ago. I wouldn't dare do that now.


Oh my word. That sounds like a terrible thing to happen. But a good story to tell in later years.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have several cats, but only one that lives indoors, Little Missy Kitty:
> View attachment 283258
> View attachment 283259
> View attachment 283260
> 
> 
> She's not fond of the two new little interlopers and she searches them out then sits about 10' away from them and hisses and growls at them. At first the kittens would run 'home' (the closet), but they've gotten to realize she's no threat, only hissing and growling, so they just sit there and stare back at her.
> 
> Little Missy Kitty's 'safe' place to sleep is on the cat tree in the living room, the highest shelf. It took the kittens a long time to venture out of my bedroom and closet into the rest of the house, but they discovered the living room this past week, and the cat tree this morning. Poor Little Missy Kitty!
> 
> She now has to sleep on the back of the couch.
> 
> View attachment 283261
> View attachment 283262


Oh I love the photo's. Little Missy Kitty is a really beautiful cat. I feel for her. But you know what they say, all kids have to learn to share.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I named my last bunny "QueSi". My vet sends birthday cards and you can't believe the digital card that came. It's an older hard to find Hispanic song called "Que Si Que No". It fit that saucy little chile pepper so well. She eventually saved my life.


I am curious, How did she save your life? You cannot drop something like that into the conversation and not share the story!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey was busy doing Thanksgiving prep work today. We made a scrumptious vegetarian butternut squash stew in the crockpot for tomorrow, and a very tasty Middle Eastern dessert called Knafeh.
> 
> Knafeh, kunafeh, konafa, all different ways of pronouncing one of the most popular desserts in the Middle East. Each country or region will have its own variation of fillings and flavours. The Levant is mostly known for their cheesy knafeh, crunchy shredded filo pastry filled with a mild cheese – usually akawi – and once cooked, it is drenched in the sweetest sugar syrup that’s lightly flavoured with rose or orange blossom water.
> 
> Here’s the masterpiece with crushed pistachios on top.
> 
> View attachment 283273


oh now I am hungry. That looks really yummy.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. I am very thankful to be apart of this forum and our special room. I bet Adam (@tidgy’s dad ) never dreamed he would bring so many people together when he made his first post! I hope you all have a wonderful day.


Sorry I am so late, But Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Same to you Heather - Happy Thanksgiving to you & your family, as well as the extended TFO/CDR extended family.


Happy Thanks giving Mark.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You folks 'across the pond' who don't have "Thanksgiving" you're all welcome to come visit one of us and share our meal!


Awww. Thank you Yvonne.
If I had, had a chance to come on here a little earlier I would have been knocking on your door and ready to entertain some kitties while you cooked.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the states. Good morning to everyone across the pond. Going to my brother's for dinner. I hope I can avoid the political conversation. He tried to bait me a few times last year. But I bit my tongue.


Happy Thanksgiving Ray. So did you manage to avoid the political conversations?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A former co-worker reached out this morning to extend Happy Thanksgiving greetings, and shared some turtle photos she took during a recent diving trip to Indonesia.
> 
> Here are two
> 
> View attachment 283295
> 
> 
> View attachment 283296


What gorgeous photos. Love them and thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Thanksgiving Feast
> 
> View attachment 283304


Hmmm, Yummy


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow is what they call black Friday here. I have to go out early but it's a first for me. I used to go shopping the day after but it's become a circus. Tomorrow I'll try anyway. But! I'll be going when I feel like the coast is clear. There's something I want to buy for a great nephew really bad that I know he will love.sooo...


I hope you managed to survive it. We had Black Friday here as well. And Traffic was awesome coming in to work. There must have been a lot of people who took off for Black Friday. I don't do the black Friday simply because it makes a person buy stuff that you would not normally buy just because it is cheaper when in actual fact you are spending money that you don't have and would never have bought anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 283309
> Ok, last Thanksgiving Day update, our kunafeh dessert ready to eat.


I am soooooo hungry right now!!!


----------



## CarolM

Mizcreant said:


> Had a great Thanksgiving lunch. All by my lonesome now though. Wife is visiting family out of state and son is off with his gf. 1st time in months I've gotten to watch an entire movie, start to finish, unabated. Life is great! lol


Those are the best times.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> It was an okay holiday. Kiddos have been sick today poor Maxine was really sick and I had to bring her to the Dr before we went to dinner because of her breathing. It's been a very long dinner. I didn't do any cooking but I cleaned up grandmas dinner for her.


Oh Shame, I hope Maxine is better now.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed my stuck-in-the-house-because-of-the-rain day! Watching those kittens is a real treat. They're so entertaining. And later in the evening I got a "meals-on-wheels" from my daughter. She cooked a ham and brought me a plate.


ooohhh, I love those kind of meals. Not that I get very many of them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don’t think I shared these photos with you last week.
> 
> This little cutie weighed in at 140g/5oz last Friday and is unusually dark. That face would normally be a paler brown. His ears seem enormous; he has a lot of growing to do.
> 
> Today he weighed 212g/7.5oz! He isn’t half eating a lot!
> View attachment 283322
> 
> View attachment 283323
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, JoesDad and I popped over to France for the day because there was a £25 return special offer on Eurotunnel. We love closer to France than most of the UK! We drove down to the town on St Omer, about an hour from the coast, because we hadn’t been there before.
> 
> This American Civil War powder horn was in the museum. I thought some of you might find it of interest
> View attachment 283324


The little hedgehog is just so cute. I would totally have one for a pet if I could. Love the Horn as well, a really nice piece of history.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> Happy Belated Thanksgiving to those who celebrated.
> The feasts looked wonderful! I'm happy everyone got to spend time with loved ones.
> I got to spend time with loved ones and of course overindulged on wonderful food. I was asked to make corn bread with honey, and it was
> a hit. I returned home with more food than I brought
> I am very grateful to be part of my TFO family.
> 
> The weather here is cold, windy, and rainy. The wind was so strong last night that it snapped one of the big limps off of one of my Ash trees. Thankfully, Shelly was in her heated box, and the limp didn't break the sliding glass door. I have another project..
> View attachment 283325
> View attachment 283327
> View attachment 283327


Oh, That is lucky that it did not do any damage. Good luck with the new project.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, for those “birders” in the group, my kayaking partner, with his new great camera, caught the Tundra Swans that we paddled up to earlier this week.


What a great action shot


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Someone earlier had asked for books that are tortoise related and I remembered this one:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
> 
> I thought it would be a shame to lose it, so I edited it to remove the comments that occurred in between the segments, and I stickied it. I thoroughly enjoyed re-reading it, and realize what a shame it is for us to not have the pleasure of Adam's company anymore.


I know I miss Adams sense of humour.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm in for the day. Thursday I bought a very small portion ham and I think I'll cook that for lunch. Not quite time yet for lunch, but I can get it and the potatoes started.
> 
> When I made the first fire of the winter in the wood stove I put down a couple rags for Misty to lay by the fire.
> 
> View attachment 283412


Wow, Misty has split into two and looks soooooo much younger!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold dark & raining here, just kind of Wintry looking. Leaves mostly down now, our back garden looking bare except for bright red spots where our Burning Bushes are located. They look great.
> 
> Two newly made Christmas tree baubles for our tree. The painted one needs a final coat of lacquer & the plain wooden one received it’s first coating a few minutes ago. Ive just trued up another blank for tree No. 3
> 
> View attachment 283417


Love them.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Watching Christmas hallmark movies
> 
> View attachment 283423


LOL. It is only 10.12 here and I already feel like that. I did not want to get out of bed this morning.


----------



## CarolM

AND that is me all caught up again. One of our companies courier drivers was ill for the last two weeks, and as a result we were down to only one driver, so I was having to help out with the logging of his jobs etc. working through lunch etc just to keep up on helping them and doing my own job as well. Hence me not being here very much, but then I think that you guys are getting used to me having to disappear for a while. Anyway I only have two more weeks then I am on holiday for 11 working days. Yay, I really cannot wait, as I am now really very tired. We are just having beautiful sunny days and my torts are all loving it. As the little ones Or I should say the teenagers are loving it. I am actually thinking of maybe leaving them out at night as well, as it is certainly warm enough for them to stay out. But I just need a little bit more time to think about it and decide if it will be a good thing.

Happy Thanks Giving to everybody who celebrate it. I hope that you all had a good time. 

Saturday my cards were posted and hopefully don't take too long to get to you all. And as said earlier, I will be opening all my cards that I have already received so far and will post a pic of them once I am done. 

Here is to everyone having an awesome Monday.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning roommates! It's been a busy day, so I almost forgot to open my first Christmas card.
> 
> The first to arrive was one from @Bambam1989
> 
> View attachment 283424
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Brandy, did you do the Yellow Billed Hornbill picture? It's beautiful! <3


Yes. GB Lashell is my art signature. I did a random sketch to put in each card. It was a great exercise, and I got to try a few techniques out


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I hope you managed to survive it. We had Black Friday here as well. And Traffic was awesome coming in to work. There must have been a lot of people who took off for Black Friday. I don't do the black Friday simply because it makes a person buy stuff that you would not normally buy just because it is cheaper when in actual fact you are spending money that you don't have and would never have bought anyway.


and the stores are probably just getting rid of old, outdated inventory!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> and the stores are probably just getting rid of old, outdated inventory!


Very True


----------



## CarolM

I got such lovely cards. The first to arrive was from Lena @Kristoff
Thank you for my lovely card and turtle stickers .


----------



## CarolM

Next card which is so gorgeous. I love Josephs paintings. Thank you so much Cathie.


----------



## CarolM

Heather yours was the next to arrive and I love glittery cards. This will be as close as I get to snow and a snowman. Thank you so much.


----------



## CarolM

Linda yours was the next to arrive.
I love the little birds on the card. I only recognized one. Lol.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I hope you managed to survive it. We had Black Friday here as well. And Traffic was awesome coming in to work. There must have been a lot of people who took off for Black Friday. I don't do the black Friday simply because it makes a person buy stuff that you would not normally buy just because it is cheaper when in actual fact you are spending money that you don't have and would never have bought anyway.


I'm still here so I did survive it...surprisingly I had fun. I got the 2 things I wanted for cheap cheap. All the people in line with me were fun to be with and helpful to each other. The couple in front of me held my wall hanging in their cart so I didn't have to carry it. I wanted it for our Christmas card exchange. But I'll use it all year for years to come. I can display new photos, cards, and such stuff. There was only one that had enough spaces for what I wanted and I'm the one that found it. I was blessed.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> AND that is me all caught up again. One of our companies courier drivers was ill for the last two weeks, and as a result we were down to only one driver, so I was having to help out with the logging of his jobs etc. working through lunch etc just to keep up on helping them and doing my own job as well. Hence me not being here very much, but then I think that you guys are getting used to me having to disappear for a while. Anyway I only have two more weeks then I am on holiday for 11 working days. Yay, I really cannot wait, as I am now really very tired. We are just having beautiful sunny days and my torts are all loving it. As the little ones Or I should say the teenagers are loving it. I am actually thinking of maybe leaving them out at night as well, as it is certainly warm enough for them to stay out. But I just need a little bit more time to think about it and decide if it will be a good thing.
> 
> Happy Thanks Giving to everybody who celebrate it. I hope that you all had a good time.
> 
> Saturday my cards were posted and hopefully don't take too long to get to you all. And as said earlier, I will be opening all my cards that I have already received so far and will post a pic of them once I am done.
> 
> Here is to everyone having an awesome Monday.
> View attachment 283428
> 
> 
> View attachment 283427


Actually, I always miss it when everyone is mia...but I know people's lives are busy and they'll be back yakking when they are able. The CDR is addictive.hehehe


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark, rainy, windy with hints of snowflakes. G l o o m y time.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Yes. GB Lashell is my art signature. I did a random sketch to put in each card. It was a great exercise, and I got to try a few techniques out


How wonderful. I want to have it framed! <3


----------



## Kristoff

December 2. My second card was from a beautiful family:




Even my daughter got excited about the tort poop! Nothing warms a tort parent's heart more than the sight of regular, normal poop.  Thank you, @Blackdog1714 and Keri!


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> How wonderful. I want to have it framed! <3


So glad you like it! Who got what sketch was also random. I am curious to see who gets what drawing myself.


----------



## Bee62

@Cathie G 
A song especially for you.  Everly Brothers, Cathy`s Clown
Warm greetings to all CDR members here from me

https://youtu.be/n58hgmtnnKA


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> @Cathie G
> A song especially for you.  Everly Brothers, Cathy`s Clown
> Warm greetings to all CDR members here from me
> 
> https://youtu.be/n58hgmtnnKA


Yep...Joe is a cartoon waiting to happen. I'm hoping some of us are warm enough and some of us are cool too...here in the CDR.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yep...Joe is a cartoon waiting to happen. I'm hoping some of us are warm enough and some of us are cool too...here in the CDR.


Hi Cathy. What do you mean with Joe ????
Can you please explain it for me ?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Cathy. What do you mean with Joe ????
> Can you please explain it for me ?


My younger 61 year old brother is developmentally disabled plus profoundly deaf. He developed his art though because of that. He's hilariously funny. He paints cartoon paintings and it may take me awhile to see the joke...and then I'll see it and laugh out loud. Roll on the floor laughing cause it took me so long to see it. I just try to help him out a bit here and there...


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> My younger 61 year old brother is developmentally disabled plus profoundly deaf. He developed his art though because of that. He's hilariously funny. He paints cartoon paintings and it may take me awhile to see the joke...and then I'll see it and laugh out loud. Roll on the floor laughing cause it took me so long to see it. I just try to help him out a bit here and there...


I only thought this old Everly Brothers song fits to you because of the name Cathy. I really don`t think that you are someones clown. Please don`t misunderstand me. Maybe you can post little cartoons that your brother made ?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I only thought this old Everly Brothers song fits to you because of the name Cathy. I really don`t think that you are someones clown. Please don`t misunderstand me. Maybe you can post little cartoons that your brother made ?


I know. I remember the song. I actually liked it. You'll be seeing some of his paintings soon. I asked him if he would do paintings for me for the card exchange and he said yes. I'm not letting him worm his way out of it. And the song's name is Cathy's Clown. Please don't feel like you'll hurt my feelings. I would much rather hear your jokes to me.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> I only thought this old Everly Brothers song fits to you because of the name Cathy. I really don`t think that you are someones clown. Please don`t misunderstand me. Maybe you can post little cartoons that your brother made ?


Your post to me so perfectly fits. I'm really happy you thought of me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I'm in for the day. Thursday I bought a very small portion ham and I think I'll cook that for lunch. Not quite time yet for lunch, but I can get it and the potatoes started.
> 
> When I made the first fire of the winter in the wood stove I put down a couple rags for Misty to lay by the fire.
> 
> View attachment 283412


I miss wood burners. Nothing better than coming in from the cold sitting next to it. Also used to love cooking a big pot of chili on it in the winter.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold dark & raining here, just kind of Wintry looking. Leaves mostly down now, our back garden looking bare except for bright red spots where our Burning Bushes are located. They look great.
> 
> Two newly made Christmas tree baubles for our tree. The painted one needs a final coat of lacquer & the plain wooden one received it’s first coating a few minutes ago. Ive just trued up another blank for tree No. 3
> 
> View attachment 283417


Nice job! Maybe I should get a lathe to give me something to do.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Watching Christmas hallmark movies
> 
> View attachment 283423


When my wife takes over the tv controller that's the station it goes to.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good evening everyone. My state of mind is getting better. Went to my brother's for Thanksgiving and his wife is going thru radiation treatments for cancer. Kind of put me back into perspective of how lucky I am to be here. Her outlook looks good so that's a blessing. 65° and very windy here today. Opo never moved from the back corner of his box. I think I am going to and some more fence for the enclosure. So I can get more sun in the enclosure. There is only a 3' wide strip from 11 am till 3 pm that shines inside the enclosure. I doesn't shine on his box anymore so he hasn't figured out he needs to walk outside to get sun. My wife sets him out there and he loves basking. Sooner or later I think he will figure it out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Ray. So did you manage to avoid the political conversations?


Yep, my brother didn't even try to bait me this time.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm still here so I did survive it...surprisingly I had fun. I got the 2 things I wanted for cheap cheap. All the people in line with me were fun to be with and helpful to each other. The couple in front of me held my wall hanging in their cart so I didn't have to carry it. I wanted it for our Christmas card exchange. But I'll use it all year for years to come. I can display new photos, cards, and such stuff. There was only one that had enough spaces for what I wanted and I'm the one that found it. I was blessed.


I am so glad for you. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Actually, I always miss it when everyone is mia...but I know people's lives are busy and they'll be back yakking when they are able. The CDR is addictive.hehehe


Totally addictive.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @Cathie G
> A song especially for you.  Everly Brothers, Cathy`s Clown
> Warm greetings to all CDR members here from me
> 
> https://youtu.be/n58hgmtnnKA


Good Morning Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good evening everyone. My state of mind is getting better. Went to my brother's for Thanksgiving and his wife is going thru radiation treatments for cancer. Kind of put me back into perspective of how lucky I am to be here. Her outlook looks good so that's a blessing. 65° and very windy here today. Opo never moved from the back corner of his box. I think I am going to and some more fence for the enclosure. So I can get more sun in the enclosure. There is only a 3' wide strip from 11 am till 3 pm that shines inside the enclosure. I doesn't shine on his box anymore so he hasn't figured out he needs to walk outside to get sun. My wife sets him out there and he loves basking. Sooner or later I think he will figure it out.


Oh I am sure that he will figure it eventually.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Yep, my brother didn't even try to bait me this time.


Well done Brother. Maybe his wife told him he was not allowed too?


----------



## CarolM

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> @Cathie G
> A song especially for you.  Everly Brothers, Cathy`s Clown
> Warm greetings to all CDR members here from me
> 
> https://youtu.be/n58hgmtnnKA


Great song. Sabine you have a lovely voice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well done Brother. Maybe his wife told him he was not allowed too?


Probably so, my wife gave me the warning also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, my wife and I are putting stones in place of wood chips in the flower beds. Should be done today. Hope everyone is doing well . Hopefully Opo comes out today. If not I think we will get him out and give him a nice warm soak. I will bring his pool in the bathroom and put in the shower and turn the heat on in the house.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> My younger 61 year old brother is developmentally disabled plus profoundly deaf. He developed his art though because of that. He's hilariously funny. He paints cartoon paintings and it may take me awhile to see the joke...and then I'll see it and laugh out loud. Roll on the floor laughing cause it took me so long to see it. I just try to help him out a bit here and there...


THat is in the spirit of Disney's Imagineers. They routinely draw hidden images into large scale drawings


----------



## Kristoff

December 3. My card exchange advent calendar continues with the card from @Cathie G . And it's more than a card.




Inside the card with a beautiful handwriting (which I've already mentioned) are three absolutely mind-blowing prints by Cathie's brother, Joseph: 








Are these Sapphire and Razberri in the pictures? I absolutely love them. My husband was very impressed too. Please send Joe our regards, Cathie! 

I will have them framed, together with @Bambam1989's picture.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I know. I remember the song. I actually liked it. You'll be seeing some of his paintings soon. I asked him if he would do paintings for me for the card exchange and he said yes. I'm not letting him worm his way out of it. And the song's name is Cathy's Clown. Please don't feel like you'll hurt my feelings. I would much rather hear your jokes to me.


Thank you for undestanding me right my friend.
I`m looking forward to see some cartoons of your brother. Please tag me when you post them that I don`t miss them.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Sabine.


Hello Carol ! Good to see you.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Great song. Sabine you have a lovely voice.


Hello Ray. Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> December 3. My card exchange advent calendar continues with the card from @Cathie G . And it's more than a card.
> 
> View attachment 283464
> 
> 
> Inside the card with a beautiful handwriting (which I've already mentioned) are three absolutely mind-blowing prints by Cathie's brother, Joseph:
> 
> View attachment 283465
> 
> View attachment 283466
> 
> View attachment 283467
> 
> 
> Are these Sapphire and Razberri in the pictures? I absolutely love them. My husband was very impressed too. Please send Joe our regards, Cathie!
> 
> I will have them framed, together with @Bambam1989's picture.


These 3 draws are fromyou brother, Cathie ? They are great ! I would like to see more. Please tell your brother that I love his pictures. @Cathie G


----------



## Kristoff

Bee62 said:


> These 3 draws are fromyou brother, Cathie ? They are great ! I would like to see more. Please tell your brother that I love his pictures. @Cathie G


Amazing, aren't they, Bee? Here's the ones Carol got with the South African theme: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-7659#post-1784646

And here's the one I received from Brandy (@Bambam1989 ):



Actually, @Bambam1989 and @Cathie G , would it be all right with you if I shared these on Instagram? I almost did, but then remembered I should ask you first.  

(Love your singing, @Bee62 . We have so many talented roommates )


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Amazing, aren't they, Bee? Here's the ones Carol got with the South African theme: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-7659#post-1784646
> 
> And here's the one I received from Brandy (@Bambam1989 ):
> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> Actually, @Bambam1989 and @Cathie G , would it be all right with you if I shared these on Instagram? I almost did, but then remembered I should ask you first.
> 
> (Love your singing, @Bee62 . We have so many talented roommates )


These paintings are beautiful ! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of hidden talent lurks in the shadows of the CDR!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of hidden talent lurks in the shadows of the CDR!


Boo!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> These 3 draws are fromyou brother, Cathie ? They are great ! I would like to see more. Please tell your brother that I love his pictures. @Cathie G


I will try to show him your post. I'm waiting on one more painting to send out the last cards...your message will be so encouraging.Thanks.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of hidden talent lurks in the shadows of the CDR!


Yes...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> December 3. My card exchange advent calendar continues with the card from @Cathie G . And it's more than a card.
> 
> View attachment 283464
> 
> 
> Inside the card with a beautiful handwriting (which I've already mentioned) are three absolutely mind-blowing prints by Cathie's brother, Joseph:
> 
> View attachment 283465
> 
> View attachment 283466
> 
> View attachment 283467
> 
> 
> Are these Sapphire and Razberri in the pictures? I absolutely love them. My husband was very impressed too. Please send Joe our regards, Cathie!
> 
> I will have them framed, together with @Bambam1989's picture.



Wow, Joe’s sketches are wonderful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

All the recent rain has motivated our little forest to grow!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of hidden talent lurks in the shadows of the CDR!


Right ! Taking wonderful pictures of water and the nature around is one of them !


----------



## Bee62

Kristoff said:


> Boo!


Brrrrrrr, be calm my little wild pony .....
Taking pics that can be called art is a talent too.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I will try to show him your post. I'm waiting on one more painting to send out the last cards...your message will be so encouraging.Thanks.


No, thanks to your brother for creating such beautiful pics. I can`t draw !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> All the recent rain has motivated our little forest to grow!
> 
> View attachment 283473


It`s beginning to look a lot like Christmas .......


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> It`s beginning to look a lot like Christmas .......


I love your trees. They could be scenery around in a little Christmas village.


----------



## Bambam1989

Kristoff said:


> Amazing, aren't they, Bee? Here's the ones Carol got with the South African theme: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/cold-dark-room.123941/page-7659#post-1784646
> 
> And here's the one I received from Brandy (@Bambam1989 ):
> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> Actually, @Bambam1989 and @Cathie G , would it be all right with you if I shared these on Instagram? I almost did, but then remembered I should ask you first.
> 
> (Love your singing, @Bee62 . We have so many talented roommates )


I don't mind if you post it on Instagram. I really should make an account with them.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> No, thanks to your brother for creating such beautiful pics. I can`t draw !


I can't draw either. I'm really happy he received such a fun gift though. The card exchange is inspiring him. He's coming up with some really cute paintings...and doing more paintings then what I ask for. He's really enjoying it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, my wife and I are putting stones in place of wood chips in the flower beds. Should be done today. Hope everyone is doing well . Hopefully Opo comes out today. If not I think we will get him out and give him a nice warm soak. I will bring his pool in the bathroom and put in the shower and turn the heat on in the house.


Hello Ray, Rose, and Opo. Everyone thinks I keep our home like an oven...but it's only 77°in our house. It's 34° outside for heaven's sake. If I come in from outside, I need baked.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> December 3. My card exchange advent calendar continues with the card from @Cathie G . And it's more than a card.
> 
> View attachment 283464
> 
> 
> Inside the card with a beautiful handwriting (which I've already mentioned) are three absolutely mind-blowing prints by Cathie's brother, Joseph:
> 
> View attachment 283465
> 
> View attachment 283466
> 
> View attachment 283467
> 
> 
> Are these Sapphire and Razberri in the pictures? I absolutely love them. My husband was very impressed too. Please send Joe our regards, Cathie!
> 
> I will have them framed, together with @Bambam1989's picture.


I'm so glad you like them. Joe knows by now every painting has to have a bunny and tortoise in it and we have one of each sooo...probably. I love the three cards I've received. I'll post some pictures after i send ours and everyone has received them. I'm going to keepsake every card I get.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> So glad you like it! Who got what sketch was also random. I am curious to see who gets what drawing myself.


I can't hardly wait.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad you like them. Joe knows by now every painting has to have a bunny and tortoise in it and we have one of each sooo...probably. I love the three cards I've received. I'll post some pictures after i send ours and everyone has received them. I'm going to keepsake every card I get.


I too am loving all the cards coming in. I will probably wait and send one big picture after I get them all in. My family loves seeing them too. I am thoroughly enjoying seeing everyone else’s posts though. This time of year really seems to bring out the creativity and (and yes, Mark) hidden talent in the CDR.. just in case any of you were wondering, I don’t have any


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I too am loving all the cards coming in. I will probably wait and send one big picture after I get them all in. My family loves seeing them too. I am thoroughly enjoying seeing everyone else’s posts though. This time of year really seems to bring out the creativity and (and yes, Mark) hidden talent in the CDR.. just in case any of you were wondering, I don’t have any



It’s still hidden!?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saint Barbara’s Day. Wifey cooked up “Burbara” - a special grain treat for us to savor this morning. 

Eid il-Burbara or Saint Barbara's day is celebrated in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Palestine, Israel among Arab Christians annually on December 4. The traditional food for the occasion is Burbara, a bowl of boiled barley, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar. Walnuts or almonds can be added. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself in numerous characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.

Want to read more & see who else celebrates? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Barbara


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I can't draw either. I'm really happy he received such a fun gift though. The card exchange is inspiring him. He's coming up with some really cute paintings...and doing more paintings then what I ask for. He's really enjoying it.


It is great that he is enjoying it !


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’m meant to share the Christmas tree when I got it up but I dont think I ever did?? Here is some Holiday spirit for you


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> All the recent rain has motivated our little forest to grow!
> 
> View attachment 283473


Mark, these could work as postcards in the next card exchange.  Just sayin' 
Do you have an Etsy shop now?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> I too am loving all the cards coming in. I will probably wait and send one big picture after I get them all in. My family loves seeing them too. I am thoroughly enjoying seeing everyone else’s posts though. This time of year really seems to bring out the creativity and (and yes, Mark) hidden talent in the CDR.. just in case any of you were wondering, I don’t have any





Maro2Bear said:


> It’s still hidden!?


 
I bet Heather has a ton, but doesn't know which one to choose from. It doesn't have to be something artsy. A gift with animals or with kids is a talent too, for example.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Mark, these could work as postcards in the next card exchange.  Just sayin'
> Do you have an Etsy shop now?



Problem is, it’s a pop-up located at the North Pole.,


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Problem is, it’s a pop-up located at the North Pole.,


Ice see...


----------



## Kristoff

December 4. My next card was from Ed, @ZEROPILOT 




Thank you, Ed! I had to google a bit about the Gamecocks because I know next to nothing about American football. Interestingly, one of the stamps on the envelope depicted USS Missouri. I went to university in Missouri, which reminded me to check how our Tigers were doing. Apparently they fared just a little better than the Gamecocks. 




Wow, I've learned a lot thanks to this card! 
P.S. Ed, how's your chameleon?


----------



## Yvonne G

"We didn't do it, Mom, honest. It was Misty who knocked all the stuff off the coffee table and messed up the afghan on the couch!"


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Ice see...



You’re on a slippery slope there....!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's raining, so I'm stuck in the house. Misty wouldn't go out to take care of her morning ablutions, so I have to watch for 'in between' times and take her out once it stops for a minute or two.

I have some left over ham so I'm going for scalloped potatoes for lunch. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.

I ordered a bunch of Christmas presents from Amazon and I'm expecting it to be delivered today. I have to keep watching for that too so the boxes don't have to sit in the rain. The Amazon delivery guy normally tosses Amazon boxes over the fence into the desert tortoise yard, instead of dropping them inside the gate like my sign says to. I think I heard that Amazon has hired private partys as their delivery people.

Today would be a good day to take care of house cleaning - NOT!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> December 4. My next card was from Ed, @ZEROPILOT
> 
> View attachment 283479
> 
> 
> Thank you, Ed! I had to google a bit about the Gamecocks because I know next to nothing about American football. Interestingly, one of the stamps on the envelope depicted USS Missouri. I went to university in Missouri, which reminded me to check how our Tigers were doing. Apparently they fared just a little better than the Gamecocks.
> 
> View attachment 283480
> 
> 
> Wow, I've learned a lot thanks to this card!
> P.S. Ed, how's your chameleon?




Kristoff, I’m still scratching my head how you attended University of Missouri!?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Brrrrrrr, be calm my little wild pony .....
> Taking pics that can be called art is a talent too.


Yes...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining, so I'm stuck in the house. Misty wouldn't go out to take care of her morning ablutions, so I have to watch for 'in between' times and take her out once it stops for a minute or two.
> 
> I have some left over ham so I'm going for scalloped potatoes for lunch. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.
> 
> I ordered a bunch of Christmas presents from Amazon and I'm expecting it to be delivered today. I have to keep watching for that too so the boxes don't have to sit in the rain. The Amazon delivery guy normally tosses Amazon boxes over the fence into the desert tortoise yard, instead of dropping them inside the gate like my sign says to. I think I heard that Amazon has hired private partys as their delivery people.
> 
> Today would be a good day to take care of house cleaning - NOT!


Yea you'd think if you put a sign out it would work. Please don't drop a package on my tortoise drop it here instead. It's just respect for a persons home.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I too am loving all the cards coming in. I will probably wait and send one big picture after I get them all in. My family loves seeing them too. I am thoroughly enjoying seeing everyone else’s posts though. This time of year really seems to bring out the creativity and (and yes, Mark) hidden talent in the CDR.. just in case any of you were wondering, I don’t have any


I beg to differ.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saint Barbara’s Day. Wifey cooked up “Burbara” - a special grain treat for us to savor this morning.
> 
> Eid il-Burbara or Saint Barbara's day is celebrated in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and Palestine, Israel among Arab Christians annually on December 4. The traditional food for the occasion is Burbara, a bowl of boiled barley, pomegranate seeds, raisins, anise and sugar. Walnuts or almonds can be added. The general belief among Lebanese Christians is that Saint Barbara disguised herself in numerous characters to elude the Romans who were persecuting her.
> 
> Want to read more & see who else celebrates? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Barbara


I would have to use dates.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> I bet Heather has a ton, but doesn't know which one to choose from. It doesn't have to be something artsy. A gift with animals or with kids is a talent too, for example.





Kristoff said:


> I bet Heather has a ton, but doesn't know which one to choose from. It doesn't have to be something artsy. A gift with animals or with kids is a talent too, for example.


awwwww... your being kind. Your snowman was REALLY loved btw... Jayden has a special wall that his “wow” portraits go on & that’s where your snowman is! Pretty impressive that he shared his space but he loved that you thought of him


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Problem is, it’s a pop-up located at the North Pole.,


What a shame!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> "We didn't do it, Mom, honest. It was Misty who knocked all the stuff off the coffee table and messed up the afghan on the couch!"
> View attachment 283481


LOL!!! Fat chance you little scamps! We know what’s happening here!


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I bet Heather has a ton, but doesn't know which one to choose from. It doesn't have to be something artsy. A gift with animals or with kids is a talent too, for example.


Yes! and both are such wonderful gifts. I'll bet she has both.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good evening everyone. Hope all is well. Finished up putting stones in the flower beds today. I had a little accident while grabbing one of the bags of stones out of the back of the van. I lost my balance and fell. Thank God I didn't get hurt. Tried to get back in my chair before my wife saw. But she caught me and freaked out. 
Brought Opo in last night. Got down to the lower 40's. The Kane mat keeps his bottom side warm but the rest of the box is in the 70's. The RHP should be here any day now. Good thing I put caster wheels on his box. Today before it warmed up enough for him to go outside. He was like a little kid looking for trouble. Soaked him in his pool last night in the shower. Today it was warm enough to soak him outside. After the soak he grazed until he got cold. Walked into the screen porch, in the house and right to his box for bedtime.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope all is well. Finished up putting stones in the flower beds today. I had a little accident while grabbing one of the bags of stones out of the back of the van. I lost my balance and fell. Thank God I didn't get hurt. Tried to get back in my chair before my wife saw. But she caught me and freaked out.
> Brought Opo in last night. Got down to the lower 40's. The Kane mat keeps his bottom side warm but the rest of the box is in the 70's. The RHP should be here any day now. Good thing I put caster wheels on his box. Today before it warmed up enough for him to go outside. He was like a little kid looking for trouble. Soaked him in his pool last night in the shower. Today it was warm enough to soak him outside. After the soak he grazed until he got cold. Walked into the screen porch, in the house and right to his box for bedtime.


Good evening to you too. Reads like a wonderful day with Rose and Opo...and the boss has everything under control.


----------



## Bambam1989

Our house in WA is now pending! I'm excited to see it sell.
We started talking to some of the banks/ loan agencies about getting approved for a farm loan.. they want you to choose a place then them approve it. The farms want you to be pre-approved before coming to see them! It's turning into a runabout. 
Tried to talk to some folks at the local FSA but they were unhelpful. We might try a different FSA in another town, perhaps they will be a bit more informative.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I am curious, How did she save your life? You cannot drop something like that into the conversation and not share the story!


Ok I will. It's so complicated to tell all of the story. I'll try though. The day I bought her I kept hearing in my mind and heart...Go get your rabbit...and even though my logic was saying no my foot was on the gas peddle to just go look and see. I found her and she's the only rabbit I've ever met that loved being held. In 2014, I was as usual holding her like a baby. When I tried to get up my foot got caught and I went flying through the air with her still in my arms. The only thing I had time to think about was how to not squish her. I was able to place her safely on the floor as I hit the floor. The act of helping her kept me from cracking my head as bad as my kneecap. By trying to place her not under me my arm kept my head safe. I still think the Lord made me buy her even though she was a pain in the butt... she was just so active.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When my wife takes over the tv controller that's the station it goes to.


You are surrounded then cause I like them too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all from a cold and frosty Kent.

my back’s a little stiff but otherwise everything is fine.

I had an unexpected friend request on Facebook from John last night.

I have sent him the link to the CDR’s extension on FB.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope all is well. Finished up putting stones in the flower beds today. I had a little accident while grabbing one of the bags of stones out of the back of the van. I lost my balance and fell. Thank God I didn't get hurt. Tried to get back in my chair before my wife saw. But she caught me and freaked out.
> Brought Opo in last night. Got down to the lower 40's. The Kane mat keeps his bottom side warm but the rest of the box is in the 70's. The RHP should be here any day now. Good thing I put caster wheels on his box. Today before it warmed up enough for him to go outside. He was like a little kid looking for trouble. Soaked him in his pool last night in the shower. Today it was warm enough to soak him outside. After the soak he grazed until he got cold. Walked into the screen porch, in the house and right to his box for bedtime.



It’s good you didn't kill urself falling! Thats usually when things happen... looks like Opo is learning new tricks. The RHP install will only take a few minutes...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Our house in WA is now pending! I'm excited to see it sell.
> We started talking to some of the banks/ loan agencies about getting approved for a farm loan.. they want you to choose a place then them approve it. The farms want you to be pre-approved before coming to see them! It's turning into a runabout.
> Tried to talk to some folks at the local FSA but they were unhelpful. We might try a different FSA in another town, perhaps they will be a bit more informative.



Ever since the big banking/mortgage/housing crisis a few years back lending agencies are very very cautious. All kinds of new regulations on lending on the books. Good luck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yea you'd think if you put a sign out it would work. Please don't drop a package on my tortoise drop it here instead. It's just respect for a persons home.


Well, the tracking info for my package has changed. It used to say "shipped," but now it says it will be delivered by Monday. I ordered it Wednesday. This is two packages of different meats and one package of cheese cake samplers from Omaha Steaks. I've ordered the meat before and it's great stuff. It comes frozen, packed in dry ice. But since it's going to be 'in transit' for 12 days, I'm wondering how long is that dry ice going to keep the meat frozen? I'd hate to poison my family.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all from a cold and frosty Kent.
> 
> my back’s a little stiff but otherwise everything is fine.
> 
> I had an unexpected friend request on Facebook from John last night.
> 
> I have sent him the link to the CDR’s extension on FB.


Oh really? I'm glad to know he's still ok then. What's his name on FB, I'd like to send him a friend request.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the tracking info for my package has changed. It used to say "shipped," but now it says it will be delivered by Monday. I ordered it Wednesday. This is two packages of different meats and one package of cheese cake samplers from Omaha Steaks. I've ordered the meat before and it's great stuff. It comes frozen, packed in dry ice. But since it's going to be 'in transit' for 12 days, I'm wondering how long is that dry ice going to keep the meat frozen? I'd hate to poison my family.



I’d give Omaha Steaks a call and voice your “concern”. Unacceptable for frozen steaks to be “in transit” that long. They are a pretty reputable company with a long tradition of providing top notch products. I’m sure they will do something to re-ship your products in an expedited manner. 12 days shipping for meats - unacceptable (me thinks).


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> You’re on a slippery slope there....!


Just trying to break the ice...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’d give Omaha Steaks a call and voice your “concern”. Unacceptable for frozen steaks to be “in transit” that long. They are a pretty reputable company with a long tradition of providing top notch products. I’m sure they will do something to re-ship your products in an expedited manner. 12 days shipping for meats - unacceptable (me thinks).


I did send them an email this a.m., but maybe a phone call would be better.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> awwwww... your being kind. Your snowman was REALLY loved btw... Jayden has a special wall that his “wow” portraits go on & that’s where your snowman is! Pretty impressive that he shared his space but he loved that you thought of him


Oh, that's so nice! Speaking of which, today is December 5, so your card is next! We've traded snowmen with Heather.  




Daughter loved all the glittery magic about this card! <3


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Our house in WA is now pending! I'm excited to see it sell.
> We started talking to some of the banks/ loan agencies about getting approved for a farm loan.. they want you to choose a place then them approve it. The farms want you to be pre-approved before coming to see them! It's turning into a runabout.
> Tried to talk to some folks at the local FSA but they were unhelpful. We might try a different FSA in another town, perhaps they will be a bit more informative.


Good luck, Bambam!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I did send them an email this a.m., but maybe a phone call would be better.



Yes.....talking with their Customer Service person should help escalate things... good luck.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Oh really? I'm glad to know he's still ok then. What's his name on FB, I'd like to send him a friend request.


John Sellers


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> "We didn't do it, Mom, honest. It was Misty who knocked all the stuff off the coffee table and messed up the afghan on the couch!"
> View attachment 283481


So cute ! Little sweet devils. I love them.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining, so I'm stuck in the house. Misty wouldn't go out to take care of her morning ablutions, so I have to watch for 'in between' times and take her out once it stops for a minute or two.
> 
> I have some left over ham so I'm going for scalloped potatoes for lunch. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.
> 
> I ordered a bunch of Christmas presents from Amazon and I'm expecting it to be delivered today. I have to keep watching for that too so the boxes don't have to sit in the rain. The Amazon delivery guy normally tosses Amazon boxes over the fence into the desert tortoise yard, instead of dropping them inside the gate like my sign says to. I think I heard that Amazon has hired private partys as their delivery people.
> 
> Today would be a good day to take care of house cleaning - NOT!


You have a guy who only delivers amazon parcels ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

We were at HomeDepot yesterday picking up a few items and I noticed that their 55 gallon totes were on sale for $18 bucks or so. Makes a perfect tortoise starter kit. With some ingenuity, you could a second one flipped over to add height and hang lights heaters easily down inside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> You have a guy who only delivers amazon parcels ?


Yes. Amazon has hired private parties to deliver. There's a fulfillment center here, so local pkgs are delivered right from the center.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the tracking info for my package has changed. It used to say "shipped," but now it says it will be delivered by Monday. I ordered it Wednesday. This is two packages of different meats and one package of cheese cake samplers from Omaha Steaks. I've ordered the meat before and it's great stuff. It comes frozen, packed in dry ice. But since it's going to be 'in transit' for 12 days, I'm wondering how long is that dry ice going to keep the meat frozen? I'd hate to poison my family.


I think the company wouldn't want to either. I think it goes to shipping and the next available shipment to go out in good shape to a customer. My mail is being slow too. The people you bought your package from have been around for a long many years. They must have done something right.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that's so nice! Speaking of which, today is December 5, so your card is next! We've traded snowmen with Heather.
> 
> View attachment 283506
> 
> 
> Daughter loved all the glittery magic about this card! <3


I got your adorable card yesterday and Heather's the day before...and Noel's today. They all fit together.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You’re on a slippery slope there....!


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cathie G

Oh and by the by...I mailed the last of the cards today as planned. I can give Joe a HollyDay break and take one myself. Butttt since he got started I'll have to get pictures of his new ones. Yule like them.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Oh, that's so nice! Speaking of which, today is December 5, so your card is next! We've traded snowmen with Heather.
> 
> View attachment 283506
> 
> 
> Daughter loved all the glittery magic about this card! <3


Awwwwww! I’m glad... I was trying to get a nice picture for the cards but I just couldn’t get my stuff together this year.. I did spend some time trying to pick out something that expressed something I would feel. I hope your girl has an amazing Christmas!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’m meant to share the Christmas tree when I got it up but I dont think I ever did?? Here is some Holiday spirit for you
> View attachment 283475


Oh dear I still need to put my one up.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> "We didn't do it, Mom, honest. It was Misty who knocked all the stuff off the coffee table and messed up the afghan on the couch!"
> View attachment 283481


Of course you did not do it, my little darlings!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope all is well. Finished up putting stones in the flower beds today. I had a little accident while grabbing one of the bags of stones out of the back of the van. I lost my balance and fell. Thank God I didn't get hurt. Tried to get back in my chair before my wife saw. But she caught me and freaked out.
> Brought Opo in last night. Got down to the lower 40's. The Kane mat keeps his bottom side warm but the rest of the box is in the 70's. The RHP should be here any day now. Good thing I put caster wheels on his box. Today before it warmed up enough for him to go outside. He was like a little kid looking for trouble. Soaked him in his pool last night in the shower. Today it was warm enough to soak him outside. After the soak he grazed until he got cold. Walked into the screen porch, in the house and right to his box for bedtime.


Well done Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Our house in WA is now pending! I'm excited to see it sell.
> We started talking to some of the banks/ loan agencies about getting approved for a farm loan.. they want you to choose a place then them approve it. The farms want you to be pre-approved before coming to see them! It's turning into a runabout.
> Tried to talk to some folks at the local FSA but they were unhelpful. We might try a different FSA in another town, perhaps they will be a bit more informative.


Oh dear!!! Sounds like SA and their BS red tape.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok I will. It's so complicated to tell all of the story. I'll try though. The day I bought her I kept hearing in my mind and heart...Go get your rabbit...and even though my logic was saying no my foot was on the gas peddle to just go look and see. I found her and she's the only rabbit I've ever met that loved being held. In 2014, I was as usual holding her like a baby. When I tried to get up my foot got caught and I went flying through the air with her still in my arms. The only thing I had time to think about was how to not squish her. I was able to place her safely on the floor as I hit the floor. The act of helping her kept me from cracking my head as bad as my kneecap. By trying to place her not under me my arm kept my head safe. I still think the Lord made me buy her even though she was a pain in the butt... she was just so active.


Ahh , it was obviously then meant to be.!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, the tracking info for my package has changed. It used to say "shipped," but now it says it will be delivered by Monday. I ordered it Wednesday. This is two packages of different meats and one package of cheese cake samplers from Omaha Steaks. I've ordered the meat before and it's great stuff. It comes frozen, packed in dry ice. But since it's going to be 'in transit' for 12 days, I'm wondering how long is that dry ice going to keep the meat frozen? I'd hate to poison my family.


Surely they should have put a delivery time frame on it?


----------



## Bee62

/*


Ray--Opo said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope all is well. Finished up putting stones in the flower beds today. I had a little accident while grabbing one of the bags of stones out of the back of the van. I lost my balance and fell. Thank God I didn't get hurt. Tried to get back in my chair before my wife saw. But she caught me and freaked out.
> Brought Opo in last night. Got down to the lower 40's. The Kane mat keeps his bottom side warm but the rest of the box is in the 70's. The RHP should be here any day now. Good thing I put caster wheels on his box. Today before it warmed up enough for him to go outside. He was like a little kid looking for trouble. Soaked him in his pool last night in the shower. Today it was warm enough to soak him outside. After the soak he grazed until he got cold. Walked into the screen porch, in the house and right to his box for bedtime.


Hello Ray. Be careful with yourself ! Good you are okay.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Surely they should have put a delivery time frame on it?



Where’s the beef?


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all from a cold and frosty Kent.
> 
> my back’s a little stiff but otherwise everything is fine.
> 
> I had an unexpected friend request on Facebook from John last night.
> 
> I have sent him the link to the CDR’s extension on FB.


Hello Linda. Cold and frosty in Germany too. I got a friend request from John too. Was glad to answer. Now we are friends on FB. I am happy to hear from John.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. Cold and frosty in Germany too. I got a friend request from John too. Was glad to answer. Now we are friends on FB. I am happy to hear from John.


And he has joined the CDR Facebook extension group too


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Surely they should have put a delivery time frame on it?


The gal I talked to on the phone yesterday told me the tracking info on the 'net is wrong. The package was scheduled to be shipped today and delivered tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. Cold and frosty in Germany too. I got a friend request from John too. Was glad to answer. Now we are friends on FB. I am happy to hear from John.


I looked for him and couldn't find that name on FB?????


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Oh dear I still need to put my one up.


Carol, I have a question for you: Does Santa in SA arrive in a jeep? Was just talking to someone yesterday whose husband grew up in Zambia. No reindeers there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The gal I talked to on the phone yesterday told me the tracking info on the 'net is wrong. The package was scheduled to be shipped today and delivered tomorrow. We'll see.



Yes...we’ve had plenty of “bad tracking info” on many of our packages lately. It’s almost like it’s what they wish would happen vs what in fact happens in the real world.


----------



## Kristoff

December 6, roommates. And today's card is from warm(ish), southern(ish) shores of faraway England. 




My bird identifying skills are 1/6 (robin). I have seen the blackbird too countless times but didn't know what it's called.  Thank you for your lovely card, Linda @JoesMum .

That's it for my cards so far, unless the postman surprises me later today. But, hey, we DO have a postman here, who comes MORE than once a week! And there is a post office too!! Great improvement from Denmark, I'd say.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I looked for him and couldn't find that name on FB?????


John Sellers (if he allows others to find him, of course). You can't miss his cover photo...


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Linda. Cold and frosty in Germany too. I got a friend request from John too. Was glad to answer. Now we are friends on FB. I am happy to hear from John.


What is your facebook name, Sabine? Maybe I can find John by looking at your friends?


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> John Sellers (if he allows others to find him, of course). You can't miss his cover photo...


Nope. His name doesn't come up when I type in John Sellers.


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> December 6, roommates. And today's card is from warm(ish), southern(ish) shores of faraway England.
> 
> View attachment 283552
> 
> 
> My bird identifying skills are 1/6 (robin). I have seen the blackbird too countless times but didn't know what it's called.  Thank you for your lovely card, Linda @JoesMum .
> 
> That's it for my cards so far, unless the postman surprises me later today. But, hey, we DO have a postman here, who comes MORE than once a week! And there is a post office too!! Great improvement from Denmark, I'd say.


All those birds will have been around in Denmark, although you will have been lucky to see the one bottom right. 

The bird names are on the back of the card, but for the CDR they are:
Blue ti t (like I had in my nest box, European Robin, Long tailed ti t
Redwing, male Blackbird (the females are brown), Marsh ti t


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Nope. His name doesn't come up when I type in John Sellers.


 Did I send you a link to the CDR group? He has just joined that. You could then friend him from there.

This is the link so you can or anyone else can join
https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/

EDIT
Try this. A link direct to his profile hopefully!
https://www.facebook.com/john.sellers.9809672


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Awwwwww! I’m glad... I was trying to get a nice picture for the cards but I just couldn’t get my stuff together this year.. I did spend some time trying to pick out something that expressed something I would feel. I hope your girl has an amazing Christmas!


Actually, your card is really pretty. The colors change with how the lighting is. It's hard to capture the glistening with my camera.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, Linda. Got it!


----------



## Yvonne G

the sun is shining and the leaves are a-callin' my name! Soon as I can work up the courage to go out in the cold, I'll be out there with my rake.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ahh , it was obviously then meant to be.!!


Yes. She was a very special little rabbit. Her name was a perfect choice for a little hot tamali.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Actually, your card is really pretty. The colors change with how the lighting is. It's hard to capture the glistening with my camera.


Well I’m glad it adds some sparkle! I think all of you do that for me


----------



## EllieMay

I had a special visitor this morning . I’m not very good at identifying the smaller breed birds but he was pretty. I opened the door and he left on his own without issue. Clueless as to how he got in ‍


----------



## Yvonne G

Silly birdy!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I had a special visitor this morning . I’m not very good at identifying the smaller breed birds but he was pretty. I opened the door and he left on his own without issue. Clueless as to how he got in ‍
> 
> View attachment 283553
> View attachment 283554


I am guessing Carolina Wren. Cute


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> I had a special visitor this morning . I’m not very good at identifying the smaller breed birds but he was pretty. I opened the door and he left on his own without issue. Clueless as to how he got in ‍
> 
> View attachment 283553
> View attachment 283554


I know those little rascals as a "house wren". They will try and find a hole into your house or barn and make a nest... I've seen them attempt to make their own holes too. Check your home siding closely or he may be back. Cute Lil things that eat bugs.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I had a special visitor this morning . I’m not very good at identifying the smaller breed birds but he was pretty. I opened the door and he left on his own without issue. Clueless as to how he got in ‍
> 
> View attachment 283553
> View attachment 283554


How cute...kind of looks like the same body shape of a junco. They start hanging around here this time of year. I haven't seen a junco yet though.


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> I know those little rascals as a "house wren". They will try and find a hole into your house or barn and make a nest... I've seen them attempt to make their own holes too. Check your home siding closely or he may be back. Cute Lil things that eat bugs.


 Troglodytes aedon (House wren) doesn’t have an eye stripe


Thryothorus ludovicianus (Carolina wren) has an eye stripe




I don’t know about the behaviours though. Checking for holes sounds like a good idea!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I know those little rascals as a "house wren". They will try and find a hole into your house or barn and make a nest... I've seen them attempt to make their own holes too. Check your home siding closely or he may be back. Cute Lil things that eat bugs.


Nice! I think he actually lives in a little bird house on my back porch... Cinder pushes the screen door open if I open the main door so she may have provided the entry route... I will still do a thorough check I’m glad to know he may help with my spider population though


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I had a special visitor this morning . I’m not very good at identifying the smaller breed birds but he was pretty. I opened the door and he left on his own without issue. Clueless as to how he got in ‍
> 
> View attachment 283553
> View attachment 283554


I was thinking house finch...they like to camp out on your porch under the roof. It's hard to tell because the finch, wren, and juncos all look so much alike.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Troglodytes aedon (House wren) doesn’t have an eye stripe
> View attachment 283560
> 
> Thryothorus ludovicianus (Carolina wren) has an eye stripe
> 
> View attachment 283561
> 
> 
> I don’t know about the behaviours though. Checking for holes sounds like a good idea!


Yes...and neither photo looks like the wrens I see here. Maybe they fly into the US to get a tan.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John (@johnandjade) has asked me to mention that he is o.k. but he's convinced that his posting into the CDR isn't of any value.
I've told him that he is wrong. And that we think a great deal about him and look forward to his posts.
He is now on FACEBOOK: John Sellers
If you miss him....Like I have, you can reach him there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I know those little rascals as a "house wren". They will try and find a hole into your house or barn and make a nest... I've seen them attempt to make their own holes too. Check your home siding closely or he may be back. Cute Lil things that eat bugs.



Yes, we have them (Carolina wrens) make their nests in very odd places around our house.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> John (@johnandjade) has asked me to mention that he is o.k. but he's convinced that his posting into the CDR isn't of any value.
> I've told him that he is wrong. And that we think a great deal about him and look forward to his posts.
> He is now on FACEBOOK: John Sellers
> If you miss him....Like I have, you can reach him there.


I believe he posted to me and vice versa. I do remember him...but really. There's a lot of threads of conversation going on all at the same time and it's really hard to see all of them. I didn't see CarolM s question about QueSi until 2 days later. It's a wonder I found it. I was glad to share the story...I just didn't run across it before then or I would have answered.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is the rocks all done. Removed a few plants so we need to figure out what to plant.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> I believe he posted to me and vice versa. I do remember him...but really. There's a lot of threads of conversation going on all at the same time and it's really hard to see all of them. I didn't see CarolM s question about QueSi until 2 days later. It's a wonder I found it. I was glad to share the story...I just didn't run across it before then or I would have answered.


I currently don't have a clue as to what is going on in the CDR or any of the members within. Except that I speak to @Lyn W from time to time and a few others via FACEBOOK.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I was thinking house finch...they like to camp out on your porch under the roof. It's hard to tell because the finch, wren,  and juncos all look so much alike.


Again, there’s an eye stripe on this bird and the house finch doesn’t have one


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Today the family is heading to my in-laws to celebrate FiLs 80th birthday. His actual birthday was 29th November, but one of the grandchildren was working in Japan, so we delayed the party


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the rocks all done. Removed a few plants so we need to figure out what to plant.
> View attachment 283567
> View attachment 283568
> View attachment 283569


That looks great! It’s the first Christmas tree I’ve seen in a rock garden. I especially like that!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Today the family is heading to my in-laws to celebrate FiLs 80th birthday. His actual birthday was 29th November, but one of the grandchildren was working in Japan, so we delayed the party


Well that IS something to celebrate. I hope everyone behaves and it’s an enjoyable event for you!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all & Happy Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all.

Nice and sunny, cool & calm —> a kayaking kind of day! See you all later hopefully with a nice Wintry watery pix.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the rocks all done. Removed a few plants so we need to figure out what to plant.
> View attachment 283567
> View attachment 283568
> View attachment 283569


Looks like that was a pretty big job. I like it.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all & Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 283578


Gosh I love that little doggie! I wish I could see it in person!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Nice and sunny, cool & calm —> a kayaking kind of day! See you all later hopefully with a nice Wintry watery pix.


It's raining here. That means Misty couldn't take care of her morning ablutions. I don't know how she holds it as long as she does. Maybe that's why she's incontinent!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Nice and sunny, cool & calm —> a kayaking kind of day! See you all later hopefully with a nice Wintry watery pix.


Can’t wait!!! Be safe


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just baaaaaaack from a pretty nice day out on the water. We paddled just over 10 miles. Calm cold water, very little breeze, a very blue sky coupled with bright sunshine. I think i @ctuslly got dome sunburn on my face. Hundreds and hundreds of Canada Geese, mallard ducks, Buffleheads, & about 15 Tundra Swans. I’m hoping that my kayaking mate (with the good camera) got some pix of the Swans - we got quite close.

Here are a few quick pix


----------



## Ben02

Here’s a Burmese Python ive been working with lately. A very relaxed animal but still shouldn’t be underestimated.

I am on snakebite number 23


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all & Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 283578


Little Cinder ella is sooo cute...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining here. That means Misty couldn't take care of her morning ablutions. I don't know how she holds it as long as she does. Maybe that's why she's incontinent!


And blaming it on the poor little kitty's.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam 1989 sent me a pretty today

.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I currently don't have a clue as to what is going on in the CDR or any of the members within. Except that I speak to @Lyn W from time to time and a few others via FACEBOOK.


I miss Lyn W a lot. I actually like the grapevine type chatting on the CDR and I don't know if I could ever feel comfortable again on Facebook.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just baaaaaaack from a pretty nice day out on the water. We paddled just over 10 miles. Calm cold water, very little breeze, a very blue sky coupled with bright sunshine. I think i @ctuslly got dome sunburn on my face. Hundreds and hundreds of Canada Geese, mallard ducks, Buffleheads, & about 15 Tundra Swans. I’m hoping that my kayaking mate (with the good camera) got some pix of the Swans - we got quite close.
> 
> Here are a few quick pix
> 
> View attachment 283590
> View attachment 283591
> View attachment 283593
> View attachment 283594


Beautiful and I hope your friend can share the pics with us. My problem ALWAYS is I'm so busy looking at the animals!!! I don't pull out my camera.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I miss Lyn W a lot. I actually like the grapevine type chatting on the CDR and I don't know if I could ever feel comfortable again on Facebook.


I'm not a FB fan either. For one thing, I don't find it easy to understand, for another, I just like the Forum better.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not a FB fan either. For one thing, I don't find it easy to understand, for another, I just like the Forum better.


Me too. It's the only place I've ever felt completely at home online. I'm sorry "if" I'm a dufus at times.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Here’s a Burmese Python ive been working with lately. A very relaxed animal but still shouldn’t be underestimated.
> 
> I am on snakebite number 23


Yes...if I was a little critter I'd bite me. I look like a big tall scary monster but I'm a little old lady.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well I’m glad it adds some sparkle! I think all of you do that for me


The CDR does that for me too. Your card is going to make all my cards sparkle cause not one of them is getting trashed.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternoon all!

Our children have been home together so I let them decorate the house for Christmas a week ahead of when we usually do it.





And then I opened the cards. I just wanted to say how touched I am at the messages and the wonderful pictures by Joe and Brandy. The reaction from my family was “Wow!” My daughter has instructed me to get the flamingo framed... it will be! Thank you all so much.

We display our Christmas cards on the banister in the hall right in front of our front door. They are all grouped together at the top right 





It feels a lot like Christmas now!

I hope you’re having a wonderful weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Duplicate post removed


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Here’s a Burmese Python ive been working with lately. A very relaxed animal but still shouldn’t be underestimated.
> 
> I am on snakebite number 23



It’s a beautiful animal and you look like you are enjoying yourself.. caution is key for even the cutest of animals


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> Here’s a Burmese Python ive been working with lately. A very relaxed animal but still shouldn’t be underestimated.
> 
> I am on snakebite number 23



Snakebite #23 sounds like an awful lot of bites in a short period of time. No? Why so many?


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Snakebite #23 sounds like an awful lot of bites in a short period of time. No? Why so many?


I’ve been working with snakes since I was a youngster. Most of them are cornsnake bites


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> I’ve been working with snakes since I was a youngster. Most of them are cornsnake bites



Gotcha, so not 23 since u started your animal care giver position. Thats good.


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Gotcha, so not 23 since u started your animal care giver position. Thats good.


Yes, I’ve only been bitten once at the RSPCA and that was by a defensive Columbian rainbow boa. Boas give some painful bites!


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> I currently don't have a clue as to what is going on in the CDR or any of the members within. Except that I speak to @Lyn W from time to time and a few others via FACEBOOK.


Well there is one legged pirate, jellyfish if you pet them they glow. A leprechaun who owes me 20 bucks. Numerous corners you can hide in and your supposed to get points if you use the word cheese.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That looks great! It’s the first Christmas tree I’ve seen in a rock garden. I especially like that!


It was our old indoor tree. So my wife uses it for Christmas decorations.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all & Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 283578


Heather is that a Boston Terrier? We had them when I was a youngster. I don't remember the white above the eyes .


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like that was a pretty big job. I like it.


My wife did most the work. She first put down landscaping screen. We had workers load the rocks. I would grab a bag out of the van. Put it on my foot rests and drive it to her. I could toss the bag about 5 ft. so I could get them close to her. It took 72 bags.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well I think my wife is done with the lights outside. But she might come up with something else.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife did most the work. She first put down landscaping screen. We had workers load the rocks. I would grab a bag out of the van. Put it on my foot rests and drive it to her. I could toss the bag about 5 ft. so I could get them close to her. It took 72 bags.



Wow...72 bags of stone. Thats a lot of heve hoing!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Our children have been home together so I let them decorate the house for Christmas a week ahead of when we usually do it.
> View attachment 283616
> 
> View attachment 283617
> 
> 
> And then I opened the cards. I just wanted to say how touched I am at the messages and the wonderful pictures by Joe and Brandy. The reaction from my family was “Wow!” My daughter has instructed me to get the flamingo framed... it will be! Thank you all so much.
> 
> We display our Christmas cards on the banister in the hall right in front of our front door. They are all grouped together at the top right
> 
> View attachment 283619
> 
> View attachment 283618
> 
> It feels a lot like Christmas now!
> 
> I hope you’re having a wonderful weekend


I am. Same to you...and it's so fun to see my new wall hanging fill up with Christmas cards...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well there is one legged pirate, jellyfish if you pet them they glow. A leprechaun who owes me 20 bucks. Numerous corners you can hide in and your supposed to get points if you use the word cheese.


Ok...cheese


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I think my wife is done with the lights outside. But she might come up with something else.
> View attachment 283623
> View attachment 283624


That's so pretty. I can't wait to see.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining here. That means Misty couldn't take care of her morning ablutions. I don't know how she holds it as long as she does. Maybe that's why she's incontinent!


I think all animals amaze me when they WANT to do something.... they seem to develop super powers! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Bambam 1989 sent me a pretty today
> 
> .
> View attachment 283599


Absolutely gorgeous!! That’s talent for sure!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Our children have been home together so I let them decorate the house for Christmas a week ahead of when we usually do it.
> View attachment 283616
> 
> View attachment 283617
> 
> 
> And then I opened the cards. I just wanted to say how touched I am at the messages and the wonderful pictures by Joe and Brandy. The reaction from my family was “Wow!” My daughter has instructed me to get the flamingo framed... it will be! Thank you all so much.
> 
> We display our Christmas cards on the banister in the hall right in front of our front door. They are all grouped together at the top right
> 
> View attachment 283619
> 
> View attachment 283618
> 
> It feels a lot like Christmas now!
> 
> I hope you’re having a wonderful weekend


----------



## EllieMay

How wonderful that your children got to decorate for you.. I would have let mine go early or late if any of them would have been interested in Decorating with me this year... Your tree and your card display is beautiful


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Heather is that a Boston Terrier? We had them when I was a youngster. I don't remember the white above the eyes .


She is an english bulldog. Her coloring is a little rare for the breed. She is what they call a black Tri.. she is just 4 months old yet but at her age, she does look a lot like the Boston terriers..it will pass as she grows into that big ol chest and some of the wrinkles


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I think my wife is done with the lights outside. But she might come up with something else.
> View attachment 283623
> View attachment 283624


Wonderful Job!!


----------



## EllieMay

“Please share the popcorn!!!”


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Our children have been home together so I let them decorate the house for Christmas a week ahead of when we usually do it.
> View attachment 283616
> 
> View attachment 283617
> 
> 
> And then I opened the cards. I just wanted to say how touched I am at the messages and the wonderful pictures by Joe and Brandy. The reaction from my family was “Wow!” My daughter has instructed me to get the flamingo framed... it will be! Thank you all so much.
> 
> We display our Christmas cards on the banister in the hall right in front of our front door. They are all grouped together at the top right
> 
> View attachment 283619
> 
> View attachment 283618
> 
> It feels a lot like Christmas now!
> 
> I hope you’re having a wonderful weekend


Lovely tree. 

@Cathie G , did Linda's prints from Joe got mixed up with mine by any chance?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Lovely tree.
> 
> @Cathie G , did Linda's prints from Joe got mixed up with mine by any chance?


Yes but not by chance...I had Joe doing the paintings so...all I can tell you is they are pics snapped by Joe of his paintings from what I tried to tell him. I didn't get the UK and Canada flag right but I did show him Ontario's and the UK's. That's what he came up with.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> “Please share the popcorn!!!”


You are making me want a puppy baby...real bad.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Yes, I’ve only been bitten once at the RSPCA and that was by a defensive Columbian rainbow boa. Boas give some painful bites!


Yes and you can be bitten by your pet kitty. ..and a house wabbit too. Dilly bit me because he loves being groomed and didn't want me to stop. Razberri doesn't want my hands in her cage and to bad. It needed cleaned. Sooo...I know what they're gonna do...so I try to get the heck outta dodge before they strike...


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Lovely tree.
> 
> @Cathie G , did Linda's prints from Joe got mixed up with mine by any chance?


Aha! That would explain! Shall we swap seeing as we have each other’s addresses!


----------



## Maro2Bear

So much for our sunny weekend - it’s cold, dark, overcast & foggy this morning. Next chance of SUNSHINE is Thursday. 
The one bright spot are the increasingly warming temperatures, high 50’s as this storm moves along the coast.

Wednesday we will see a rain SNOW mix....nothing major.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You are making me want a puppy baby...real bad.


She’s hell for the cats & ferrets right now ! Lol.. she wants to play so badly but she’s so heavy and her mouth is bigger than they are combined... they are all tolerant of her except Sabrina ( the black demon cat) Sabrina is old and misses Teddy. He was her life mate :-(. We are co-existing though in relative harmony :~}


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! Today my little man is 6... we celebrated his birthday Saturday and I’m still reeling from the aftermath. I have taken the day off today so that I can have lunch with him at school. Matter of fact, I’ve taken most of the month off.. lol
I am working 3 days this week and 3 days next week and that’s it until next year.... yeah.... this is me gettin fat I should have lots of time to visit here in the CDR and overload y’all with random pics.

I rented a “Gamesters bus” for his party and had it here at home. The other picture I attached is him reading his home made card from his best friend at school. He’s got a good heart


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Today my little man is 6... we celebrated his birthday Saturday and I’m still reeling from the aftermath. I have taken the day off today so that I can have lunch with him at school. Matter of fact, I’ve taken most of the month off.. lol
> I am working 3 days this week and 3 days next week and that’s it until next year.... yeah.... this is me gettin fat I should have lots of time to visit here in the CDR and overload y’all with random pics.
> 
> I rented a “Gamesters bus” for his party and had it here at home. The other picture I attached is him reading his home made card from his best friend at school. He’s got a good heart




Never heard of a GameBusters Bus! Pretty kool for kids I’m sure..


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> “Please share the popcorn!!!”
> 
> View attachment 283625



Aw. She's just so darned cute! Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Never heard of a GameBusters Bus! Pretty kool for kids I’m sure..


I had never heard of it either. I had to Google it:

http://www.gamestersparadise.net/


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Never heard of a GameBusters Bus! Pretty kool for kids I’m sure..


It was really cool for all his friends.. he wanted it, enjoyed it, but was done with it after 30 mins... he likes to play games but would much rather be outdoors if the weather allows. Really a blessing... he was so geared up from all the gifts that he didn’t know which way to go. The bus has become pretty popular in this area and is a very convenient route for parties. They just loaded a 30’ RV with every gaming console imaginable. Even had the back room set up as a virtual reality room.. downside, all those electronics put out a lot of heat in an enclosed area packed with bodies!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Aw. She's just so darned cute! Keep those pictures coming.


They are coming!!! My memory on devices is loaded with Cinder pics


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> They are coming!!! My memory on devices is loaded with Cinder pics
> 
> View attachment 283635


My gosh, her head is bigger than your 'little man's' head!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...72 bags of stone. Thats a lot of heve hoing!


Good thing the bags only weighed about 40lbs. I could lift them out of the van with my good arm.


----------



## Reptilony

Ray--Opo said:


> Is that a nice place to visit? Is it near Bonita springs?


Very nice place, it feels intimate, not like a big zoo, like your in someones really nice backyard, you're surrounded big a big lush nature, you can feed the gators, it is in Bonita springs and I think it's worth a trip even if it's pretty small.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I promised you “birders” among us some pix from my co-kayaker of Saturday’s fowl encounters...

Enjoy!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I promised you “birders” among us some pix from my co-kayaker of Saturday’s fowl encounters...
> 
> Enjoy!


Beautiful! He does nice photography.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She’s hell for the cats & ferrets right now ! Lol.. she wants to play so badly but she’s so heavy and her mouth is bigger than they are combined... they are all tolerant of her except Sabrina ( the black demon cat) Sabrina is old and misses Teddy. He was her life mate :-(. We are co-existing though in relative harmony :~}


That's what we do here. Dilly grew up with a rabbit so he half thinks he's a rabbit. The only meat he'll eat is a small piece of baked boneless, skinless, frozen chicken breast. If I try to sneak a different little piece of chicken in for his morning treat, he tries to cover it up. He does enjoy giving the rabbit a hard time until she goes after his tail. Then he gets the heck out of dodge. It's hilarious watching a little rabbit chasing a great big cat


----------



## Yvonne G

Does anyone besides me see the resemblance:






The first picture is my second great grandson, Cody and the other picture is Derek Carr, professional football player.


----------



## Yvonne G

Saw this on craigslist:




It's a boston/pug.

I need to stay off craigslist. I have more than enough cats.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I promised you “birders” among us some pix from my co-kayaker of Saturday’s fowl encounters...
> 
> Enjoy!


All I can say is wow...and I wish I could take photos like that.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They are coming!!! My memory on devices is loaded with Cinder pics
> 
> View attachment 283635


Looks like to peas in a pod.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh, her head is bigger than your 'little man's' head!


Yes mam... she has grown really quickly since I brought her home. Almost tripled in size.. I hope we are going slow down some now!!! I was hoping for her to stay in the 40lb range like her parents... not looking good for that so far


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I promised you “birders” among us some pix from my co-kayaker of Saturday’s fowl encounters...
> 
> Enjoy!


Very nice detail. Beautiful


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's what we do here. Dilly grew up with a rabbit so he half thinks he's a rabbit. The only meat he'll eat is a small piece of baked boneless, skinless, frozen chicken breast. If I try to sneak a different little piece of chicken in for his morning treat, he tries to cover it up. He does enjoy giving the rabbit a hard time until she goes after his tail. Then he gets the heck out of dodge. It's hilarious watching a little rabbit chasing a great big cat


Haha! I’d like to see that


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone besides me see the resemblance:
> 
> View attachment 283646
> 
> View attachment 283647
> 
> 
> The first picture is my second great grandson, Cody and the other picture is Derek Carr, professional football player.


I see it!!! The flare of the nose and the shape of the lips... both handsome fellows!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Saw this on craigslist:
> 
> View attachment 283648
> 
> 
> It's a boston/pug.
> 
> I need to stay off craigslist. I have more than enough cats.


That’s too cute but something doesn’t look right about it... maybe it just needs fattening up??? 
I haunt craigslist... even though I know my space is full.. you never know when you’ll see something that is just right for someone else :~}


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Today my little man is 6... we celebrated his birthday Saturday and I’m still reeling from the aftermath. I have taken the day off today so that I can have lunch with him at school. Matter of fact, I’ve taken most of the month off.. lol
> I am working 3 days this week and 3 days next week and that’s it until next year.... yeah.... this is me gettin fat I should have lots of time to visit here in the CDR and overload y’all with random pics.
> 
> I rented a “Gamesters bus” for his party and had it here at home. The other picture I attached is him reading his home made card from his best friend at school. He’s got a good heart
> 
> View attachment 283628
> View attachment 283629


My grandchildren would love a gaming bus party...the bad part is so would all the supposed adults.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Yes mam... she has grown really quickly since I brought her home. Almost tripled in size.. I hope we are going slow down some now!!! I was hoping for her to stay in the 40lb range like her parents... not looking good for that so far


If her feet are any indication, she's going to be pretty big!


----------



## Cathie G

I received my card from our other Bea and found a good spot for it today.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I promised you “birders” among us some pix from my co-kayaker of Saturday’s fowl encounters...
> 
> Enjoy!


They look magnificent in flight


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I promised you “birders” among us some pix from my co-kayaker of Saturday’s fowl encounters...
> 
> Enjoy!


Great photos!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> So much for our sunny weekend - it’s cold, dark, overcast & foggy this morning. Next chance of SUNSHINE is Thursday.
> The one bright spot are the increasingly warming temperatures, high 50’s as this storm moves along the coast.
> 
> Wednesday we will see a rain SNOW mix....nothing major.


Our day is a warmer 50 to 60 but cloudy and dark, rainy and bone chilling. I made hot chilli. It's supposed to go downhill tonight and start warming up again later this week...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Today my little man is 6... we celebrated his birthday Saturday and I’m still reeling from the aftermath. I have taken the day off today so that I can have lunch with him at school. Matter of fact, I’ve taken most of the month off.. lol
> I am working 3 days this week and 3 days next week and that’s it until next year.... yeah.... this is me gettin fat I should have lots of time to visit here in the CDR and overload y’all with random pics.
> 
> I rented a “Gamesters bus” for his party and had it here at home. The other picture I attached is him reading his home made card from his best friend at school. He’s got a good heart
> 
> View attachment 283628
> View attachment 283629


The pic is adorable. Is that your daughter in new boots in the background?...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Yes and you can be bitten by your pet kitty. ..and a house wabbit too. Dilly bit me because he loves being groomed and didn't want me to stop. Razberri doesn't want my hands in her cage and to bad. It needed cleaned. Sooo...I know what they're gonna do...so I try to get the heck outta dodge before they strike...


Cat scratches sting!!! I think Dilly has you trained Cathie


----------



## Yvonne G

It's amazing what some people think are worth lots of money on craigslist. This a.m. there's a guy selling "Doodle" pups for $1000 each. And it's not a mis print because he spelled it out - one thousand. The mother is australian shepherd and the dad is miniature poodle. So he expects to get $1000 for a mutt pup.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> The pic is adorable. Is that your daughter in new boots in the background?...


That was One of the moms..... Jess had to work at the time of the party...

Here she is)


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's amazing what some people think are worth lots of money on craigslist. This a.m. there's a guy selling "Doodle" pups for $1000 each. And it's not a mis print because he spelled it out - one thousand. The mother is australian shepherd and the dad is miniature poodle. So he expects to get $1000 for a mutt pup.


It’s an adorable pup but DANG!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Cat scratches sting!!! I think Dilly has you trained Cathie


I think you're right. Bites are even worse though. Even though he's housebound, (I have a tall pet gate because of my rabbit) cousin it wants in and out all day.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That was One of the moms..... Jess had to work at the time of the party...
> 
> Here she is)
> 
> View attachment 283660


Too cute.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That was One of the moms..... Jess had to work at the time of the party...
> 
> Here she is)
> 
> View attachment 283660


Guess what I bought the other day for me. Bear paws too keep my feet warm this winter.


----------



## Ben02

I’m going to ask you wise folks of the CDR something that’s had me thinking.

So I was having a conversation with one of my cousins today, he was telling me about something that happened to him this week and this story involved a shopping assistant who was black. My cousin continually referred to him as “The black shopping assistant”. And it had me thinking, he wouldn’t say “The white shopping assistant” If he was white. never in a million years. I personally would of just referred to him as “The shopping assistant” as his appearance isn’t relevant at all! 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to ask you wise folks of the CDR something that’s had me thinking.
> 
> So I was having a conversation with one of my cousins today, he was telling me about something that happened to him this week and this story involved a shopping assistant who was black. My cousin continually referred to him as “The black shopping assistant”. And it had me thinking, he wouldn’t say “The white shopping assistant” If he was white. never in a million years. I personally would of just referred to him as “The shopping assistant” as his appearance isn’t relevant at all!
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I know what you mean but I have a really close longtime friend. If I needed to describe what she looks like I would say she's got brown skin and I might call her black...my skin is beige and she might call me white . But it's not really an issue with us like that. We are just describing each other.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Who Knew? In my search for a few bales of (in short supply) orchard grass, I found a Hay App that lists out buyers & sellers of hay for the US. 

Was able to find a farm thats not too far away, that has some...good prices I think.


Costs per bale - some for 6.50 & 7.50 and the second cut is $10 and some bales are mixed with alfalfa for 12.50. All organic -no sprays, pesticides or preservatives.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Our day is a warmer 50 to 60 but cloudy and dark, rainy and bone chilling. I made hot chilli. It's supposed to go downhill tonight and start warming up again later this week...


What's crazy about Ohio weather? No weatherman can predict it. It was 50 at 5am today. It was supposed to drop to 28 last night. The cold front decided to wait until this morning around 6. Whatever...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to ask you wise folks of the CDR something that’s had me thinking.
> 
> So I was having a conversation with one of my cousins today, he was telling me about something that happened to him this week and this story involved a shopping assistant who was black. My cousin continually referred to him as “The black shopping assistant”. And it had me thinking, he wouldn’t say “The white shopping assistant” If he was white. never in a million years. I personally would of just referred to him as “The shopping assistant” as his appearance isn’t relevant at all!
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Maybe there were multiple “shopping assistants” and in order to better describe “the incident” to you, and who said what, he felt it necessary to distinguish by appearance. Easier than saying. Shopping Assistant No 1 said this, while Shopping Assistant No 2 said that......


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to ask you wise folks of the CDR something that’s had me thinking.
> 
> So I was having a conversation with one of my cousins today, he was telling me about something that happened to him this week and this story involved a shopping assistant who was black. My cousin continually referred to him as “The black shopping assistant”. And it had me thinking, he wouldn’t say “The white shopping assistant” If he was white. never in a million years. I personally would of just referred to him as “The shopping assistant” as his appearance isn’t relevant at all!
> 
> Let me know what you think.


The very fact that he uses the word black says a lot about your cousin, I’m afraid, Ben, It’s not considered politically correct due to its association with apartheid and segregation. In this case the skin tone is, as you say, completely irrelevant. I’d have pulled him up on it. 

When my daughter was aged about 3 she came home raving about a new boy called Jacob in her nursery who was her new friend. I asked her at the nursery which one was Jacob. She responded “The one with the curly hair”. He was the only non white-European child in the room, but what she focussed on was his curls! I still feel proud of that colour-blind moment.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. I hope all is well in your corner of the planet. I am spending my time avoiding the news on radio and tv. I am sick of our General Election, the lies, name-calling, hate and general sh!t-stirring. 

What on earth is wrong with just trying to do your best for the country, other people and the environment? * sigh *

I shall be out bright and early to cast my vote tomorrow. Not that it will make any difference in my constituency as it’s a Conservative Party “safe seat”. Anything with a blue rosette pinned to it would get elected here. Apart from about 3 years in the early 1900s this town has always had a Conservative MP. It would be nice to live somewhere where I felt that my vote actually made a difference!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I wish we could evade the (political) news but it’s everywhere! But, on the weather news front, we had our first snowfall overnight. Not much, maybe an inch on cold surfaces, but not the roads. So, it all looks nice.

Bird feeders topped up!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick shot of our house as the sun popped out to melt our first snowfall of this Winter. Most already melted.


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. That sounds like a terrible thing to happen. But a good story to tell in later years.


Agreed!


----------



## Yvonne G

Another fairly warm morning. I think it's in the low 50sF. So unheard of for this time of year here. More leave raking is on my horizon. . . that is, if it's not too wet for them. I like to pile them up over the box turtle yard to inhibit the growth of tall grasses, plus it's protection for the turtles from the frozen nights.


----------



## JoesMum

I cleaned out our nest boxes in September and haven’t bothered checking the camera... until last night.

It was a wild and wet night and this little ball of feathers was snoozing away


I honestly couldn’t identify it, but it stirred and turned into a bluet-it (the species that nested there in the spring)


So puffed up! It was cold out there!


----------



## AZtortMom

Morning Roommates 
It's a crisp 50F here after rain. It has been a little crazy at work. 
Thank you everyone for the wonderful cards, and wonderful drawing! We have very talented roommates indeed!
Everyone's cards brighten my day! I really enjoy seeing everyone's posts and pictures for it makes me feel included 
We are doing good. Wally is growing like a weed, as well as Rosie.


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> I cleaned out our nest boxes in September and haven’t bothered checking the camera... until last night.
> 
> It was a wild and wet night and this little ball of feathers was snoozing away
> View attachment 283677
> 
> I honestly couldn’t identify it, but it stirred and turned into a bluet-it (the species that nested there in the spring)
> View attachment 283678
> 
> So puffed up! It was cold out there!


Oh my Goodness!!
absolutely adorable!


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I hope all is well in your corner of the planet. I am spending my time avoiding the news on radio and tv. I am sick of our General Election, the lies, name-calling, hate and general sh!t-stirring.
> 
> What on earth is wrong with just trying to do your best for the country, other people and the environment? * sigh *
> 
> I shall be out bright and early to cast my vote tomorrow. Not that it will make any difference in my constituency as it’s a Conservative Party “safe seat”. Anything with a blue rosette pinned to it would get elected here. Apart from about 3 years in the early 1900s this town has always had a Conservative MP. It would be nice to live somewhere where I felt that my vote actually made a difference!


I agree with you! It is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> The very fact that he uses the word black says a lot about your cousin, I’m afraid, Ben, It’s not considered politically correct due to its association with apartheid and segregation. In this case the skin tone is, as you say, completely irrelevant. I’d have pulled him up on it.
> 
> When my daughter was aged about 3 she came home raving about a new boy called Jacob in her nursery who was her new friend. I asked her at the nursery which one was Jacob. She responded “The one with the curly hair”. He was the only non white-European child in the room, but what she focussed on was his curls! I still feel proud of that colour-blind moment.



I don’t see colour at all, it just doesn’t matter. Unless it’s describing someone’s appearance to the police for example, it’s just not relevant, we are all people!

If he says it again I will call him up on it. This occasion was a family gathering so it would of been a little awkward if it got heated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

How’s this for a good deal...four brand new LED bulbs for forty cents! Damaged cardboard box containers laned these bulbs in the clearance isle in our WalMart. Thirteen year bulbs!


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you notice that a couple of them have smaller ends than the normal sized ends?


----------



## Yvonne G

This is an old picture of Maggie's Bob, but was scrolling through my pix looking for something and saw it. Thought you all might enjoy seeing it again.




Bob's squash face. Too bad it's blurry.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Did you notice that a couple of them have smaller ends than the normal sized ends?



Yes, these are the types that fit in our outside pole lamp.


----------



## Yvonne G

Trying to answer an email from my son:




Patch, the calico, watches TV and sits right in front of it trying to figure it out.She also watches the letters and cursor on the computer screen.


----------



## Cathie G

The weather man tried again today and guessed that there wouldn't be precipitation...well we live in Ohio. I got to watch a pretty flurry anyway...and it sure was cold.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Trying to answer an email from my son:
> View attachment 283685
> View attachment 283686
> 
> 
> Patch, the calico, watches TV and sits right in front of it trying to figure it out.She also watches the letters and cursor on the computer screen.


That's too funny. They're such a smart species. I once had several cats. They would sit in a row and watch the news flowing across the bottom of the tv...their heads going back and forth. It was so funny.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The very fact that he uses the word black says a lot about your cousin, I’m afraid, Ben, It’s not considered politically correct due to its association with apartheid and segregation. In this case the skin tone is, as you say, completely irrelevant. I’d have pulled him up on it.
> 
> When my daughter was aged about 3 she came home raving about a new boy called Jacob in her nursery who was her new friend. I asked her at the nursery which one was Jacob. She responded “The one with the curly hair”. He was the only non white-European child in the room, but what she focussed on was his curls! I still feel proud of that colour-blind moment.


I've had similar incidents with our children too... I think most young people love to play together. They have to be taught to dislike each other.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I bought the other day for me. Bear paws too keep my feet warm this winter.
> View attachment 283665


Ohhh I love them!! I have always wanted to wear those but my feet are already huge so when I put those on they just look ridiculous!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Who Knew? In my search for a few bales of (in short supply) orchard grass, I found a Hay App that lists out buyers & sellers of hay for the US.
> 
> Was able to find a farm thats not too far away, that has some...good prices I think.
> 
> 
> Costs per bale - some for 6.50 & 7.50 and the second cut is $10 and some bales are mixed with alfalfa for 12.50. All organic -no sprays, pesticides or preservatives.


Yes, good prices. Much better than feed & supply houses.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s this for a good deal...four brand new LED bulbs for forty cents! Damaged cardboard box containers laned these bulbs in the clearance isle in our WalMart. Thirteen year bulbs!
> 
> View attachment 283682


The clearance isle is the most likely place to find me if you happen upon my truck in a Walmart parking lot.. nice find!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Trying to answer an email from my son:
> View attachment 283685
> View attachment 283686
> 
> 
> Patch, the calico, watches TV and sits right in front of it trying to figure it out.She also watches the letters and cursor on the computer screen.


It’ll need one of those Busy colorful screen savers that has lots of movement... bet she’d get some fun out of that


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening to all.. just got caught up on all of your posts. Have a couple of “dogging around” pics for you. Blew away most of the leaves in my tortoise yard today, worked from home a little while, gave all my critters some extra attention.. cooked an easy supper and took care of bath and homework for little kid. Now it’s forum time with a nice glass of sweet red..


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> This is an old picture of Maggie's Bob, but was scrolling through my pix looking for something and saw it. Thought you all might enjoy seeing it again.
> 
> View attachment 283683
> 
> 
> Bob's squash face. Too bad it's blurry.


Ah Bob. I miss his antics


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I was up bright and early to take JoesDad to the station. We had rain yesterday evening and a hard frost overnight. It was really difficult to break into my car as the doors were welded shut with ice! We were at the polling station as it opened at 7am so that’s today. 

The day holds a Hep A vaccination for my travels next ... but improves considerably in the evening as we are going to hear Handel’s Messiah sung by a huge choir! 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I was up bright and early to take JoesDad to the station. We had rain yesterday evening and a hard frost overnight. It was really difficult to break into my car as the doors were welded shut with ice! We were at the polling station as it opened at 7am so that’s today.
> 
> The day holds a Hep A vaccination for my travels next ... but improves considerably in the evening as we are going to hear Handel’s Messiah sung by a huge choir!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Good morning Linda! Glad the voting is now over for you. So you have earned the right to Enjoy your concert this afternoon. Sounds like a nice date!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I was up bright and early to take JoesDad to the station. We had rain yesterday evening and a hard frost overnight. It was really difficult to break into my car as the doors were welded shut with ice! We were at the polling station as it opened at 7am so that’s today.
> 
> The day holds a Hep A vaccination for my travels next ... but improves considerably in the evening as we are going to hear Handel’s Messiah sung by a huge choir!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



Wow, lucky you, a concert tonight. Love the Messiah.... enjoy!


----------



## JoesMum

Just back from my vaccination. Went for Hep A ... had Tetanus! It seems my Hep A hadn’t expired... but my Tetanus had. Anti-Tetanus always makes my shoulder ache.

And just in case I hadn’t had enough of needles being stuck in me, the nurse decided I needed a blood test to check my thyroid function (I have to get it checked regularly) 

Ah well, maybe a hot chocolate will help me recover


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! I just watched one of those video side bars they show on FB. It was of a fireman that dressed up like an elf when he wasn't on duty and instigated random pillow fights with strangers on the street. They showed several down and dirty pillow fights, then they showed him handing one of the pillows to an elderly lady. She swung the pillow at him very lightly, wouldn't have hurt a flea, and he fell down like he was down for the count. It made me laugh outloud! So unexpected. She was laughing too and then helped him up.


----------



## Kristoff

I got two cards today! From @Yvonne G and @Moozillion. So excited. Will continue with my Christmas Card Advent Calendar shortly.


----------



## Kristoff

December 12. This card is from sunny California. Daughter laughed a lot at this adorable bear. (That's exactly what I look like in my Christmas PJs every morning when the alarm rings.) Thank you for your kind wishes, @Yvonne G !


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ohhh I love them!! I have always wanted to wear those but my feet are already huge so when I put those on they just look ridiculous!!


Yep. I look like a little old lady with monster feet. But that's ok with me. My feet are warm and I have snowshoes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice cold clear frosty sunny & bright morning. Yep, water time. Spotted three eagles, a vulture, tons of geese & ducks.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! I just watched one of those video side bars they show on FB. It was of a fireman that dressed up like an elf when he wasn't on duty and instigated random pillow fights with strangers on the street. They showed several down and dirty pillow fights, then they showed him handing one of the pillows to an elderly lady. She swung the pillow at him very lightly, wouldn't have hurt a flea, and he fell down like he was down for the count. It made me laugh outloud! So unexpected. She was laughing too and then helped him up.


I saw one of those old lady videos gone viral recently. It was so cute. She was flexing her muscles and saying, "I might look old and feeble but I've been working out." It was so funny. Every time I think about it I laugh.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s the vulture..And eagle


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good evening to all.. just got caught up on all of your posts. Have a couple of “dogging around” pics for you. Blew away most of the leaves in my tortoise yard today, worked from home a little while, gave all my critters some extra attention.. cooked an easy supper and took care of bath and homework for little kid. Now it’s forum time with a nice glass of sweet red..
> 
> View attachment 283693
> View attachment 283694


Adorable...and she loves getting dressed up like a Cinderella...


----------



## Ben02

Conservatives won the majority in the general election.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Where’s the beef?


I am not the one with the beef with anybody. It is Yvonne, because they were slow in delivery of her beef!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Carol, I have a question for you: Does Santa in SA arrive in a jeep? Was just talking to someone yesterday whose husband grew up in Zambia. No reindeers there.


No Reindeer's here either, but Santa has his own from the North Pole. He does not need any from here. Besides ours would probably be called gemsbok which are too small to pull a sleigh.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I had a special visitor this morning . I’m not very good at identifying the smaller breed birds but he was pretty. I opened the door and he left on his own without issue. Clueless as to how he got in ‍
> 
> View attachment 283553
> View attachment 283554


He came to check out the neighbours house. Maybe get some ideas for his own.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Nice! I think he actually lives in a little bird house on my back porch... Cinder pushes the screen door open if I open the main door so she may have provided the entry route... I will still do a thorough check I’m glad to know he may help with my spider population though


Spiders are good for the mosquito population though. So you don't want to get rid of all the spiders.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I believe he posted to me and vice versa. I do remember him...but really. There's a lot of threads of conversation going on all at the same time and it's really hard to see all of them. I didn't see CarolM s question about QueSi until 2 days later. It's a wonder I found it. I was glad to share the story...I just didn't run across it before then or I would have answered.


That is the beauty of this place. Surprises keep jumping out at you and you can carry on with conversations a whole week later.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the rocks all done. Removed a few plants so we need to figure out what to plant.
> View attachment 283567
> View attachment 283568
> View attachment 283569


What a lovely garden. Do you want to come and do mine as well?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all & Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 283578


Good Morning!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Here’s a Burmese Python ive been working with lately. A very relaxed animal but still shouldn’t be underestimated.
> 
> I am on snakebite number 23


You are so brave carrying on haven't had 23 bites already.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Bambam 1989 sent me a pretty today
> 
> .
> View attachment 283599


Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes...if I was a little critter I'd bite me. I look like a big tall scary monster but I'm a little old lady.


When people start telling me that they are a little old lady or a little old man then I get wary of them, because that normally means that they have some fire in them and don't mess with them if you want to live longer. ...... Just sayin.......


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife did most the work. She first put down landscaping screen. We had workers load the rocks. I would grab a bag out of the van. Put it on my foot rests and drive it to her. I could toss the bag about 5 ft. so I could get them close to her. It took 72 bags.


Wow, that is a lot of bags.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I think my wife is done with the lights outside. But she might come up with something else.
> View attachment 283623
> View attachment 283624


Love it. But if I had that here I just might cause some more load shedding!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> She’s hell for the cats & ferrets right now ! Lol.. she wants to play so badly but she’s so heavy and her mouth is bigger than they are combined... they are all tolerant of her except Sabrina ( the black demon cat) Sabrina is old and misses Teddy. He was her life mate :-(. We are co-existing though in relative harmony :~}


They will eventually get used to each other.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Today my little man is 6... we celebrated his birthday Saturday and I’m still reeling from the aftermath. I have taken the day off today so that I can have lunch with him at school. Matter of fact, I’ve taken most of the month off.. lol
> I am working 3 days this week and 3 days next week and that’s it until next year.... yeah.... this is me gettin fat I should have lots of time to visit here in the CDR and overload y’all with random pics.
> 
> I rented a “Gamesters bus” for his party and had it here at home. The other picture I attached is him reading his home made card from his best friend at school. He’s got a good heart
> 
> View attachment 283628
> View attachment 283629


A Very happy Birthday little man. Although I always think of him being much older.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I promised you “birders” among us some pix from my co-kayaker of Saturday’s fowl encounters...
> 
> Enjoy!


Wow. Good Action Shots.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone besides me see the resemblance:
> 
> View attachment 283646
> 
> View attachment 283647
> 
> 
> The first picture is my second great grandson, Cody and the other picture is Derek Carr, professional football player.


Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Does anyone besides me see the resemblance:
> 
> View attachment 283646
> 
> View attachment 283647
> 
> 
> The first picture is my second great grandson, Cody and the other picture is Derek Carr, professional football player.


And Yes I do see a resemblance.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Saw this on craigslist:
> 
> View attachment 283648
> 
> 
> It's a boston/pug.
> 
> I need to stay off craigslist. I have more than enough cats.


Oh that is so cute!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's amazing what some people think are worth lots of money on craigslist. This a.m. there's a guy selling "Doodle" pups for $1000 each. And it's not a mis print because he spelled it out - one thousand. The mother is australian shepherd and the dad is miniature poodle. So he expects to get $1000 for a mutt pup.


Wow. That is a lot of money. Crazy.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I bought the other day for me. Bear paws too keep my feet warm this winter.
> View attachment 283665


Nice


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> I’m going to ask you wise folks of the CDR something that’s had me thinking.
> 
> So I was having a conversation with one of my cousins today, he was telling me about something that happened to him this week and this story involved a shopping assistant who was black. My cousin continually referred to him as “The black shopping assistant”. And it had me thinking, he wouldn’t say “The white shopping assistant” If he was white. never in a million years. I personally would of just referred to him as “The shopping assistant” as his appearance isn’t relevant at all!
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Same here.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I cleaned out our nest boxes in September and haven’t bothered checking the camera... until last night.
> 
> It was a wild and wet night and this little ball of feathers was snoozing away
> View attachment 283677
> 
> I honestly couldn’t identify it, but it stirred and turned into a bluet-it (the species that nested there in the spring)
> View attachment 283678
> 
> So puffed up! It was cold out there!


Shame poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is an old picture of Maggie's Bob, but was scrolling through my pix looking for something and saw it. Thought you all might enjoy seeing it again.
> 
> View attachment 283683
> 
> 
> Bob's squash face. Too bad it's blurry.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Trying to answer an email from my son:
> View attachment 283685
> View attachment 283686
> 
> 
> Patch, the calico, watches TV and sits right in front of it trying to figure it out.She also watches the letters and cursor on the computer screen.


Clever Kitty


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good evening to all.. just got caught up on all of your posts. Have a couple of “dogging around” pics for you. Blew away most of the leaves in my tortoise yard today, worked from home a little while, gave all my critters some extra attention.. cooked an easy supper and took care of bath and homework for little kid. Now it’s forum time with a nice glass of sweet red..
> 
> View attachment 283693
> View attachment 283694


Love the dress.


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe, finally caught up again. Had to get all my work done before I go on leave. Today is the last working day then back in the office on the 6th again. Yayyyyy I cannot wait. I am so over this right now and cannot wait.
Looks like everyone has been having some fun. Love all the pics of the cards and sketches. Still waiting for more to come for me and for mine to start arriving at their destinations.


----------



## Bambam1989

I hadn't been in my art room in a couple days due to just being busy. Walked in this morning to a lovely surprise from my Christmas cactus! I have never gotten to see it bloom fully before. When I bought it a few years ago it got over watered by the store and dropped it's buds shortly after I got it home. We talked about them the other day, so had to share.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> Trying to answer an email from my son:
> View attachment 283685
> View attachment 283686
> 
> 
> Patch, the calico, watches TV and sits right in front of it trying to figure it out.She also watches the letters and cursor on the computer screen.


Not an easy task with such an army of "helpers"!  They probably make your screen time very a-meow-sing


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Not an easy task with such an army of "helpers"!  They probably make your screen time very a-meow-sing


More like very irritating! I had to lock them in the bathroom this a.m. so I could finish my moderator duties on the Forum!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I hadn't been in my art room in a couple days due to just being busy. Walked in this morning to a lovely surprise from my Christmas cactus! I have never gotten to see it bloom fully before. When I bought it a few years ago it got over watered by the store and dropped it's buds shortly after I got it home. We talked about them the other day, so had to share.
> View attachment 283718



Really nice. Same salmon color like ours. It’s still flowering today, about 50 blooms!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Not an easy task with such an army of "helpers"!  They probably make your screen time very a-meow-sing



Ouch! Very amusing! Or a-mousing !


----------



## Kristoff

December 13. A purrfect card from Bea @Moozillion that brought me a lot of joy this morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A new addition to our fireplace mantel and some new creations. I need to dig out our box with last year’s Snowmen.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I was up bright and early to take JoesDad to the station. We had rain yesterday evening and a hard frost overnight. It was really difficult to break into my car as the doors were welded shut with ice! We were at the polling station as it opened at 7am so that’s today.
> 
> The day holds a Hep A vaccination for my travels next ... but improves considerably in the evening as we are going to hear Handel’s Messiah sung by a huge choir!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Hello. We go through frozen shut vehicle doors too. If you're allowed environmentally in the UK, isopropyl alcohol will unfreeze the door. Just spay lightly into the door frame as best you can...wait...then knock along the door maybe. The door usually will open. One of my brothers taught me that easy trick.


CarolM said:


> That is the beauty of this place. Surprises keep jumping out at you and you can carry on with conversations a whole week later.


I know I just love it...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> More like very irritating! I had to lock them in the bathroom this a.m. so I could finish my moderator duties on the Forum!


So who's more annoying?...or who's cuter?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, finally caught up again. Had to get all my work done before I go on leave. Today is the last working day then back in the office on the 6th again. Yayyyyy I cannot wait. I am so over this right now and cannot wait.
> Looks like everyone has been having some fun. Love all the pics of the cards and sketches. Still waiting for more to come for me and for mine to start arriving at their destinations.


I've been waiting on 4 or 5 on pins and needles. I'll know if even one single card is MIA.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I cleaned out our nest boxes in September and haven’t bothered checking the camera... until last night.
> 
> It was a wild and wet night and this little ball of feathers was snoozing away
> View attachment 283677
> 
> I honestly couldn’t identify it, but it stirred and turned into a bluet-it (the species that nested there in the spring)
> View attachment 283678
> 
> So puffed up! It was cold out there!


I didn't see this and it's so amazing. Evidently blue-its feel like they've found a home.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I am not the one with the beef with anybody. It is Yvonne, because they were slow in delivery of her beef!!


Hehehe...oh my garsh


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> When people start telling me that they are a little old lady or a little old man then I get wary of them, because that normally means that they have some fire in them and don't mess with them if you want to live longer. ...... Just sayin.......


Oh me oh my.


----------



## Cathie G

Does anyone here like Pentatonix? I love their Christmas music.


----------



## Moozillion

Cathie G said:


> Does anyone here like Pentatonix? I love their Christmas music.


Oh, YES!!!
Their version of "Mary, Did You Know?" is so beautiful it gives me goosebumps! 
I know that the Leonard Cohen song "Hallelujah" is not a Christmas song, but their's is the best version of it I've ever heard.
What amazingly talented young people!
And the man who ARRANGES their songs (sets up the specific harmonies, etc) does an AMAZING job that not only highlights their respective talents, but carries the song to an even higher level. 
Outstanding stuff!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, finally caught up again. Had to get all my work done before I go on leave. Today is the last working day then back in the office on the 6th again. Yayyyyy I cannot wait. I am so over this right now and cannot wait.
> Looks like everyone has been having some fun. Love all the pics of the cards and sketches. Still waiting for more to come for me and for mine to start arriving at their destinations.


Wow! What a lovely long summer break for you! Enjoy


----------



## JoesMum

Mine 


Bambam1989 said:


> I hadn't been in my art room in a couple days due to just being busy. Walked in this morning to a lovely surprise from my Christmas cactus! I have never gotten to see it bloom fully before. When I bought it a few years ago it got over watered by the store and dropped it's buds shortly after I got it home. We talked about them the other day, so had to share.
> View attachment 283718


Mine are in bud but not open yet


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> More like very irritating! I had to lock them in the bathroom this a.m. so I could finish my moderator duties on the Forum!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> December 13. A purrfect card from Bea @Moozillion that brought me a lot of joy this morning.
> 
> View attachment 283721


I received mine yesterday


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I've been waiting on 4 or 5 on pins and needles. I'll know if even one single card is MIA.


I have received your card Cathie! We loved Joes prints. Jayden’s favorite is the air plane with Santa. That was very sweet and thoughtful of both of you. Please tell Joe that we said thank you for sharing his art.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are on the road again. It’s my Mum’s birthday tomorrow (82) so we are heading up north to celebrate with her.


It’s a little chilly up there (3C is 37F). We have plenty of warm clothes and suitable footwear in case the snow gets bad

This is normal for Buxton at this time of year. It’s high up on the Pennine Hills and, whichever way the wind blows, the rain turns to snow quickly.


----------



## JoesMum

Vancouver Island, Canada: Bald Eagle attacked by Octopus!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Vancouver Island, Canada: Bald Eagle attacked by Octopus!



Yes...i saw this on Twitter, pretty amazing really. That was a monster of an octopus!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are on the road again. It’s my Mum’s birthday tomorrow (82) so we are heading up north to celebrate with her.
> View attachment 283735
> 
> It’s a little chilly up there (3C is 37F). We have plenty of warm chlothes and suitable footwear in case the snow gets bad
> 
> This is normal for Buxton at this time of year. It’s high up on the Pennine Hills and, whichever way the wind blows, the rain turns to snow quickly.



I also saw a recent tweet of the snow coming down, i guess today, in Buxton. Enjoy the Winter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Soooo, as noted a few days ago, I finally found a semi-local farmer who has Orchard grass by the bale for sale. He listed off a few prices, $6.50 & $7.50 and then $10.00 for “second cut”. And lastly $12.50 for orchard / alfalfa blend. It got me thinking....I worked on a farm for years growing up, we baled hay, straw & alfalfa, but we never referred to any of this by “first” or “second” or “third” cut....

Mr Google tells me there can be pretty large differences among the cuts....

_Grass hay_ is made from any group of plants with long, narrow, curled leaves parallel to jointed stems and seed-like fruit on "heads." Orchard Grass, Bermuda grass, oats and timothy are examples of grass hay. _Legume hay_ essentially includes clovers and alfalfa, which convert nitrogen from the air to nitrates in the soil. They have broader, smaller leaves that grow at angles to the stems and clusters of flowers, rather than seeds.

The _cutting_ refers to the numerical order of the harvests each year. For example, the first cutting occurs in May and early June in the northern states (slightly earlier as you move south); second-cutting hay typically is harvested four to six weeks later; third-cutting is from the third harvest, etc. Three to five cuttings are made per year in most of the United States, although farmers in the South and Southwest sometimes can eke out more. The quality of each cutting depends primarily on the stage of maturity of the crop at harvesting. The first cutting is often harvested late due to May's inclement hay-making conditions, and it often contains more weeds than later cuttings. Therefore, quality can be lower than that of subsequent harvests. With western irrigated hay, however, the first winter-grown cutting is valued because it is finer and less lush than the second or third cuttings.

Want to learn more? —> https://equusmagazine.com/horse-care/hay-terms-for-buying-horse-hay-8458


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have received your card Cathie! We loved Joes prints. Jayden’s favorite is the air plane with Santa. That was very sweet and thoughtful of both of you. Please tell Joe that we said thank you for sharing his art.


I will show your post to him. He loves to see it when people like his flavor of art.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Soooo, as noted a few days ago, I finally found a semi-local farmer who has Orchard grass by the bale for sale. He listed off a few prices, $6.50 & $7.50 and then $10.00 for “second cut”. And lastly $12.50 for orchard / alfalfa blend. It got me thinking....I worked on a farm for years growing up, we baled hay, straw & alfalfa, but we never referred to any of this by “first” or “second” or “third” cut....
> 
> Mr Google tells me there can be pretty large differences among the cuts....
> 
> _Grass hay_ is made from any group of plants with long, narrow, curled leaves parallel to jointed stems and seed-like fruit on "heads." Orchard Grass, Bermuda grass, oats and timothy are examples of grass hay. _Legume hay_ essentially includes clovers and alfalfa, which convert nitrogen from the air to nitrates in the soil. They have broader, smaller leaves that grow at angles to the stems and clusters of flowers, rather than seeds.
> 
> The _cutting_ refers to the numerical order of the harvests each year. For example, the first cutting occurs in May and early June in the northern states (slightly earlier as you move south); second-cutting hay typically is harvested four to six weeks later; third-cutting is from the third harvest, etc. Three to five cuttings are made per year in most of the United States, although farmers in the South and Southwest sometimes can eke out more. The quality of each cutting depends primarily on the stage of maturity of the crop at harvesting. The first cutting is often harvested late due to May's inclement hay-making conditions, and it often contains more weeds than later cuttings. Therefore, quality can be lower than that of subsequent harvests. With western irrigated hay, however, the first winter-grown cutting is valued because it is finer and less lush than the second or third cuttings.
> Want to learn more? —> https://equusmagazine.com/horse-care/hay-terms-for-buying-horse-hay-8458


I used to buy Timothy from Small Pet Select and still would. The problem with my rabbits is I use Timothy for their litter boxes which I change every three days. But if you have small animals that only eat it, it's a wonderful clean hay. It's also available in different cuttings.


----------



## Cathie G

Moozillion said:


> Oh, YES!!!
> Their version of "Mary, Did You Know?" is so beautiful it gives me goosebumps!
> I know that the Leonard Cohen song "Hallelujah" is not a Christmas song, but their's is the best version of it I've ever heard.
> What amazingly talented young people!
> And the man who ARRANGES their songs (sets up the specific harmonies, etc) does an AMAZING job that not only highlights their respective talents, but carries the song to an even higher level.
> Outstanding stuff!!!


Those two songs are among my favorites. Little Drummer Boy is another. I'll listen to them any time of year. Now I've seen some videos with a cello added. Which I love.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a "Where's Waldo?" moment:






And another:




Oh lordy! They have discovered how to get up onto my desk!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I used to buy Timothy from Small Pet Select and still would. The problem with my rabbits is I use Timothy for their litter boxes which I change every three days. But if you have small animals that only eat it, it's a wonderful clean hay. It's also available in different cuttings.



Yes, but as @Tom preaches, timothy is just too darn scratchy & hard etc compared to orchard grass for tortoises. A large 6 pound bag of timothy costs $15.00 at WalMart - a 50 - 65 pound bale ten bucks or so. So, that's why I’m off tomorrow for a few bales.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> It's a "Where's Waldo?" moment:
> 
> View attachment 283742
> 
> View attachment 283743
> 
> 
> And another:
> 
> View attachment 283744
> 
> 
> Oh lordy! They have discovered how to get up onto my desk!
> 
> View attachment 283745
> View attachment 283746


SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne, I'm trying to find the page where you tell how you came by the kittens- what page is it, please? 
@Yvonne G


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's a "Where's Waldo?" moment:
> 
> View attachment 283742
> 
> View attachment 283743
> 
> 
> And another:
> 
> View attachment 283744
> 
> 
> Oh lordy! They have discovered how to get up onto my desk!
> 
> View attachment 283745
> View attachment 283746


Hahahaaaa! Let the games begin


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's a "Where's Waldo?" moment:
> 
> View attachment 283742
> 
> View attachment 283743
> 
> 
> And another:
> 
> View attachment 283744
> 
> 
> Oh lordy! They have discovered how to get up onto my desk!
> 
> View attachment 283745
> View attachment 283746


I'm sorry. No I'm not. That's too cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, but as @Tom preaches, timothy is just too darn scratchy & hard etc compared to orchard grass for tortoises. A large 6 pound bag of timothy costs $15.00 at WalMart - a 50 - 65 pound bale ten bucks or so. So, that's why I’m off tomorrow for a few bales.


I've never used Timothy for Saphire but since he's a little fella it won't take much...I'll cut fresh from my flower beds this year and try it on him and Razberri as a treat.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, but as @Tom preaches, timothy is just too darn scratchy & hard etc compared to orchard grass for tortoises. A large 6 pound bag of timothy costs $15.00 at WalMart - a 50 - 65 pound bale ten bucks or so. So, that's why I’m off tomorrow for a few bales.


I think that more depends on what you find. I've never seen Timothy available at our Wal-Mart. Ox bow is expensive crap. I've not been able to find a farmer in my area that grows Timothy. My favorite has become a compressed bale from my local Tractor Sales for horse foraging. I've been tossing wabbit droppings into and around my flower beds and bushes. I have lots of good size earthworms and some hefty Timothy plants now. I'll use the cuttings as a treat. If Saphire doesn't like it Razberri will.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Yvonne, I'm trying to find the page where you tell how you came by the kittens- what page is it, please?
> @Yvonne G


I've copy/pasted it for you:


Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.

My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.

So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.

Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.

They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?

They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've copy/pasted it for you:
> 
> 
> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


Oh Yavonne...do before and after pics. You never know if we might need to see also.


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> I've copy/pasted it for you:
> 
> 
> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.



OH, this is wonderful!!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS on getting your dream calico!!!
And CONGRATULATIONS! to both Patch and Rusty for being smart enough to choose such a GREAT mom!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Cathie G said:


> Oh Yavonne...do before and after pics. You never know if we might need to see also.


CATHIE!!!!
I love my card! And Joseph's artwork is WONDERFUL!!!! 
There's a tortoise in EVERY PICTURE!!! YAAYYYYY!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne- Patch and Rust may need their own thread to make it easy for folks to get their daily dose of adorableness. Just sayin' !
They're BOTH cute, but Patch is VERY pretty!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Hello all, getting closer to the holidays. Got the kids there presents no to wrap them all.. oh boy. Hope everyone here is doing well. I go In this week on Thursday for a heart stress test because I get some pain when I try to do things and my heart starts beating hard. Cross your fingers it goes okay. Will be catching up with you all soon stay safe


----------



## Yvonne G

A neighbor on my Nextdoor app told of a cat she was transporting to a new home in the country that escaped his crate around the area of my house, so I've been on the look-out for him. Most stray cats end up here at my house because I keep dry cat food out at all times for my outside cats. So about a week or so ago this new tiger striped cat showed up here. He's very shy, feral, and run whenever I go outside, which, naturally, makes Misty chase him. If they don't run, she pays no attention, but running cats is a big game to her. So that makes the poor kitty extra scared. I haven't been able to get a picture, but he's Spencer's double. Spencer:




It's been a couple weeks, and he's still hanging around, so I'm going to name him (with your help). What's a good name for a neutered male tiger striped wild cat?


----------



## Yvonne G

This ad is on craigs list this a.m.:

*Bud*


25$ eighths
45$ Quarter
80$ Half
125$ Oz
TRAIN WRECK very Danky

What do you suppose it means?


----------



## Blackdog1714

OMG that is a marijuana add. Train Wreck is the commercial name for the strain. Dank refers to its most excellent potency! Get your card not a bad deal


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG that is a marijuana add. Train Wreck is the commercial name for the strain. Dank refers to its most excellent potency! Get your card not a bad deal


Our city council just voted their ok to allow marijuana retail markets in our town. I wondered if the craigslist ad referred to pot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I just picked up two nice bales of homegrown......but not marijuana! Two bales of second cut Maryland Orchard Grass - organically grown, smells great, barn dry, about 50 lbs per bale. The farmer where I got these only grows & sells hay - that’s his source of income. He also has some second cut that is orchard grass blended with alfalfa. 

Here they are ready for Sully


----------



## Cathie G

Moozillion said:


> CATHIE!!!!
> I love my card! And Joseph's artwork is WONDERFUL!!!!
> There's a tortoise in EVERY PICTURE!!! YAAYYYYY!!!


I just showed him your quote and now he's bragging about his art for me. I love it. My family loves the artwork he's coming up with because of this card exchange. He tends to go into the mad magazine stuff if he doesn't get motivation elsewhere.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It's a "Where's Waldo?" moment:
> 
> View attachment 283742
> 
> View attachment 283743
> 
> 
> And another:
> 
> View attachment 283744
> 
> 
> Oh lordy! They have discovered how to get up onto my desk!
> 
> View attachment 283745
> View attachment 283746


I love them, Yvonne!!! How's Misty getting along with them? She's a smart girl though, so I guess she'd ignore them most of the time


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> A neighbor on my Nextdoor app told of a cat she was transporting to a new home in the country that escaped his crate around the area of my house, so I've been on the look-out for him. Most stray cats end up here at my house because I keep dry cat food out at all times for my outside cats. So about a week or so ago this new tiger striped cat showed up here. He's very shy, feral, and run whenever I go outside, which, naturally, makes Misty chase him. If they don't run, she pays no attention, but running cats is a big game to her. So that makes the poor kitty extra scared. I haven't been able to get a picture, but he's Spencer's double. Spencer:
> 
> View attachment 283784
> 
> 
> It's been a couple weeks, and he's still hanging around, so I'm going to name him (with your help). What's a good name for a neutered male tiger striped wild cat?


Spencer has the same golden undertones that Dilly has. I saw something different in his fur when I chose him as a kitten for Joseph. I kept his name that one of the children named him.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all, getting closer to the holidays. Got the kids there presents no to wrap them all.. oh boy. Hope everyone here is doing well. I go In this week on Thursday for a heart stress test because I get some pain when I try to do things and my heart starts beating hard. Cross your fingers it goes okay. Will be catching up with you all soon stay safe


I promise everytime I think of you I'll say a little prayer for you...I've had heart pain from mitral valve prolapse. It's not fun. I found that not breathing cold air helped. So...In the winter my mouth is covered by a scarf outside or a blanket at night. I'm not saying that's what it is but it's very common. That also helps with more serious issues.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> I love them, Yvonne!!! How's Misty getting along with them? She's a smart girl though, so I guess she'd ignore them most of the time


She appreciates her space, so she snaps if they come too close. But she's so much bigger than they are that they hold her in awe. When they are getting really rambunctious, and running back and forth, tackling each other like otters, she wants to join in, but as soon as she does, they run and hide.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've copy/pasted it for you:
> 
> 
> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.


Our humane society is trying to do the trap and release also. We have so many ferral cats here. It's kinder in the long run.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> A neighbor on my Nextdoor app told of a cat she was transporting to a new home in the country that escaped his crate around the area of my house, so I've been on the look-out for him. Most stray cats end up here at my house because I keep dry cat food out at all times for my outside cats. So about a week or so ago this new tiger striped cat showed up here. He's very shy, feral, and run whenever I go outside, which, naturally, makes Misty chase him. If they don't run, she pays no attention, but running cats is a big game to her. So that makes the poor kitty extra scared. I haven't been able to get a picture, but he's Spencer's double. Spencer:
> 
> View attachment 283784
> 
> 
> It's been a couple weeks, and he's still hanging around, so I'm going to name him (with your help). What's a good name for a neutered male tiger striped wild cat?


I think you should call him Bagheera


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I think you should call him Bagheera
> 
> View attachment 283788


I'd probably end up calling him Baghi.


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> She appreciates her space, so she snaps if they come too close. But she's so much bigger than they are that they hold her in awe. When they are getting really rambunctious, and running back and forth, tackling each other like otters, she wants to join in, but as soon as she does, they run and hide.


Haha, so they know who's the boss!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I think you should call him Bagheera
> 
> View attachment 283788


How about bags for short because he started camping out?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I hope every one has a great day .
its pretty warm here ( high 50’s f) and going to be rainy all day... I need to go shopping & finish a last few Christmas gifts and I’m dreading it
husband & I went and looked at a couple different properties nearer to the kids school yesterday. Both were lacking something... we are considering or planning to make a move soon. We need more acreage. Lol. 
Pop in later!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning All

A quick little blast of Winter pushed through this morning. Nothing too much.


----------



## Bambam1989

Woke up this morning to find that out refrigerator quit working. A good bit of the food is probably ruined. I guess we will be shopping for a refrigerator today


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up this morning to find that out refrigerator quit working. A good bit of the food is probably ruined. I guess we will be shopping for a refrigerator today


Just the kind of thing that needs to happen this time of year. I'm sorry! Refrigerators are pretty well insulated. The food may not be spoiled.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> A quick little blast of Winter pushed through this morning. Nothing too much.
> 
> View attachment 283806


Pretty cold here this a.m. too. I think we may have gotten our first frost finally.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I hope every one has a great day .
> its pretty warm here ( high 50’s f) and going to be rainy all day... I need to go shopping & finish a last few Christmas gifts and I’m dreading it
> husband & I went and looked at a couple different properties nearer to the kids school yesterday. Both were lacking something... we are considering or planning to make a move soon. We need more acreage. Lol.
> Pop in later!


That's some Christmas shopping!  
With your family constantly expanding with four-legged members, I can guess why you need more space


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> A quick little blast of Winter pushed through this morning. Nothing too much.
> 
> View attachment 283806






Not enough ice and snow for hockey, I suppose? Every little pond has turned into a neighbourhood rink here


----------



## Bambam1989

Got the new fridge home and hubby had it just about ready to turn on and the power goes out!


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up this morning to find that out refrigerator quit working. A good bit of the food is probably ruined. I guess we will be shopping for a refrigerator today


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Got the new fridge home and hubby had it just about ready to turn on and the power goes out!


Ah, I can imagine your face was about to light up...


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I hope every one has a great day .
> its pretty warm here ( high 50’s f) and going to be rainy all day... I need to go shopping & finish a last few Christmas gifts and I’m dreading it
> husband & I went and looked at a couple different properties nearer to the kids school yesterday. Both were lacking something... we are considering or planning to make a move soon. We need more acreage. Lol.
> Pop in later!


Lots of space in Texas. You shouldn't ave too much trouble finding just the right place.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Got the new fridge home and hubby had it just about ready to turn on and the power goes out!


That was quick. You must have known exactly what you wanted.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> That was quick. You must have known exactly what you wanted.


We had a price limit.. really restricts your options


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up this morning to find that out refrigerator quit working. A good bit of the food is probably ruined. I guess we will be shopping for a refrigerator today



Hhhmmm. Nothing in your fridge would spoil in a day....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 283825
> 
> 
> Not enough ice and snow for hockey, I suppose? Every little pond has turned into a neighbourhood rink here



Looks like enough ice as long as it stays at freezing or below. We used to play ice hockey all the time. Once the farmer’s ponds iced up, we would trek over, shovel off the snow & have perfect skating rinks. A pain shoveling all the snow off sometimes, but as kids we all had fun. We’d have big bonfires & roast potatoes, marshmallows & more.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> I've copy/pasted it for you:
> 
> 
> Yesterday my daughter called me in the afternoon and asked if I'd like to ride with her on a short trip. As I don't spend as much time with her as I'd like, and I enjoy her company, I said yes. Oh lordy, lordy, how I wish I had said no. We went one town over, to Sanger, to see a woman who had placed an ad for free kittens on Craig's list.
> My dream cat is a wildly colorful calico, and I've wanted one for a very long time. You may or may not know, that I live "out in the country", so when people don't want their cats anymore, they drive "out in the country" and dump them out of their car. So I have no need of going out and getting a cat because they just automatically show up on my doorstep - frequently. At the moment I only have 4. This is real light weight for me. I've had upwards of 10 in the past.
> 
> My cat regimen is to chase them away. If they come back and stick around for a couple weeks, I trap them, take them to the vet to be spayed or neutered, then release them back onto my property.
> 
> So I rode with my daughter to this gal's house in Sanger. When we pulled in, there were two pit bulls in the front yard. We drove around back as we were told to, and went into the house with the lady. There were cats all over the place. She had two litters that she had advertised. One litter was three months old and the other were 5 weeks old. And because the mothers were orange tabby, the babies were all very colorful. And, wouldn't you just know it, there was a calico in each litter. The older calico was very shy, and I couldn't get a good look at her, but the little one, Patch, was very friendly and purred when I picked her up. Well, I knew right away I was going to take her home. But I didn't want to have to spend my day entertaining a very young kitty, so I also took Rusty, an orange tabby with white paws and a white bib.
> 
> Truth be told, I THINK these kitties are younger than 5 weeks. They don't really know how to use the litter box, just pooping in their bed whenever the spirit moves them. And sometimes the poop is left half in and half out. I'm having to "wipe" them to make them go.
> 
> They are used to eating ONLY dry Purina kitten chow. And they are good eaters. I've only seen Rusty drink water. I don't want to upset their tender digestive tracts, but come on folks. . . only dry Purina Kitten Chow?
> 
> They both have goopy eyes - dry goop, not runny, and dried poop under their tails. My daughter (who took one of the older kittens) and I are going to the vet with the kittens this afternoon for a check-up. I don't want to clean up their eyes and tails until the vet has seen them. And after they're cleaned up, I'll take pictures of them for you all to see.



5 weeks is much too young for being taken away from their mother.....
@Yvonne G
I srewed the bar that holds the CHE`s for my sulcata torts higher. And I gave them a third CHE for warmth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> 5 weeks is much too young for being taken away from their mother.....
> @Yvonne G
> I srewed the bar that holds the CHE`s for my sulcata torts higher. And I gave them a third CHE for warmth.
> 
> View attachment 283830


That's better!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

I think we have ABOUT 2 feet of snow. The last couple snow storms really dumped on us. It is gorgeous. I wish I lived where you all live with no snow lol. Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I think we have ABOUT 2 feet of snow. The last couple snow storms really dumped on us. It is gorgeous. I wish I lived where you all live with no snow lol. Hope everyone is doing great.



Yep, thats a ton of snow....


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m up to another Christmas related project....

The start....






I’ll post again when it’s done to keep you all wondering...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> A quick little blast of Winter pushed through this morning. Nothing too much.
> 
> View attachment 283806


We got around 2 to 3 inches and everyone kind of skating around but balmy. I set off my little button that calls 911 by just walking dowRound 2 is on its way. Rain comes first then snow. Then the temperature drops like a rock.


Yvonne G said:


> Just the kind of thing that needs to happen this time of year. I'm sorry! Refrigerators are pretty well insulated. The food may not be spoiled.


Yes.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m up to another Christmas related project....
> 
> The start....
> 
> View attachment 283843
> View attachment 283844
> View attachment 283845
> 
> 
> I’ll post again when it’s done to keep you all wondering...


I can't wait.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I think we have ABOUT 2 feet of snow. The last couple snow storms really dumped on us. It is gorgeous. I wish I lived where you all live with no snow lol. Hope everyone is doing great.


We have about 2 inches but it's warm enough that the next round will be rain, then snow, then an ice skating rink...


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> We had a price limit.. really restricts your options


So does size when you live in a small home.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning All
> 
> A quick little blast of Winter pushed through this morning. Nothing too much.
> 
> View attachment 283806


Nice.. looks fresh ... and quiet


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Woke up this morning to find that out refrigerator quit working. A good bit of the food is probably ruined. I guess we will be shopping for a refrigerator today


Ughhh. Hate that for you! I’m one of those people that buys the throwbacks off Lowe’s center isle. I have gotten several amazing deals on really nice appliances for a dent or ding that you can’t really see. I like nice things but I don’t like spending the money to get them! Hope you get one you really like!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> That's some Christmas shopping!
> With your family constantly expanding with four-legged members, I can guess why you need more space


So true..I don’t think it will happen any time soon. Our criteria will be hard to meet. The kicker is knowing that even the perfect criteria will still be temporary. We want to buy land and build in our retirement......just not here. Not in Texas at all. But, we still have many school years to get through. Jayden set us back an additional few


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m up to another Christmas related project....
> 
> The start....
> 
> View attachment 283843
> View attachment 283844
> View attachment 283845
> 
> 
> I’ll post again when it’s done to keep you all wondering...



Gepetto reincarnated! Can’t wait to see what you bring to life


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and happy Tuesday!


----------



## jaizei

EllieMay said:


> So true..I don’t think it will happen any time soon. Our criteria will be hard to meet. The kicker is knowing that even the perfect criteria will still be temporary. We want to buy land and build in our retirement......just not here. Not in Texas at all. But, we still have many school years to get through. Jayden set us back an additional few



Do you have any idea where you want to end up eventually?


----------



## Bambam1989

So we didn't loose much from the fridge quiting on us, but there wasn't much in there to begin with. The tub of ice cream in the freezer part was half melted, so hubby had a huge milkshake! A tub of sour cream REALLY soured on us and there was a small batch of leftovers that I just didn't take a chance on.
The new fridge works fine, but sometimes makes some unusual sounds...like it's smacking unseen lips. Hubby says we must have a ghost in it, probably Slimer!


----------



## EllieMay

jaizei said:


> Do you have any idea where you want to end up eventually?


I think back in North Louisiana... right on the Arkansas line if not farther into Arkansas. I love their mountains and rivers... just not the educational environment for my children


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> So we didn't loose much from the fridge quiting on us, but there wasn't much in there to begin with. The tub of ice cream in the freezer part was half melted, so hubby had a huge milkshake! A tub of sour cream REALLY soured on us and there was a small batch of leftovers that I just didn't take a chance on.
> The new fridge works fine, but sometimes makes some unusual sounds...like it's smacking unseen lips. Hubby says we must have a ghost in it, probably Slimer!


Lol!!! That’s crazy.. Glad the losses were minimal for you. How’s the farm coming along?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just took the wife to Tampa for 4 days and what a weather change. First day it was 40 in Richmond and Raining. Tampa was 70's with varying clouds/sun with only a few short rain showers. We went to Busch Gardens, Big Cat Recue, Florida Aquarium, and Tampa Zoo. We had a blast. All photo credit goes to my wife. She managed to sneak a few that she didnt realize she got until later like the hippo! The dogs enjoyed a stay at Holiday Barn and met Santa


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 283871


Dang that's a cute doggie!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Do you have any idea where you want to end up eventually?


That was going to be my question too. I was going to suggest buying the land now.


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! That’s crazy.. Glad the losses were minimal for you. How’s the farm coming along?


Waiting for the house in WA to close right now. It's under contract, expected to close after the first of the year. 
Looked at a few places close by but haven't been to enthused by any. After our daughter is on Christmas break we might go look at some in the Paris(Tx) area


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Waiting for the house in WA to close right now. It's under contract, expected to close after the first of the year.
> Looked at a few places close by but haven't been to enthused by any. After our daughter is on Christmas break we might go look at some in the Paris(Tx) area



Good luck, we continue to “kind of” look at houses on Florida’s east coast near Palm Coast. Somehow, we always find one or two deal breakers...no pool, too small of back garden, near a major highway, neighbors way too close, no trees to chop down....so, we look..


----------



## EllieMay

Awesome!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Dang that's a cute doggie!


My friends say that she’s so ugly it makes her cute... I’m just in love with her regardless. I’m working on a control system in the field right now ( taking a break while waiting on a technician) and she’s right here keeping me company. My customers love her and she’s better behaved every day. She hates the cold yet so I have to pack clothes for my dog!!! LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck, we continue to “kind of” look at houses on Florida’s east coast near Palm Coast. Somehow, we always find one or two deal breakers...no pool, too small of back garden, near a major highway, neighbors way too close, no trees to chop down....so, we look..


"No trees to chop down." This one made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> "No trees to chop down." This one made me laugh out loud!



It’s true. I’ll get restless if I’m edging sidewalks with tweezers! 

Speaking of Florida....where’s @Ray--Opo ? Out enjoying his sunshine?


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got the lazies today. It was cold this a.m. when I went out to take care of the tortoises, so all I was able to do before my hands were too numb to hold the rake was pick up about three bushel baskets of leaves and distribute them over an area where I don't want grass to grow. It didn't take too much convincing to get me to go in the house. But it's too early for lunch, so here I sit.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s true. I’ll get restless if I’m edging sidewalks with tweezers!
> 
> Speaking of Florida....where’s @Ray--Opo ? Out enjoying his sunshine?


Yeah, it always makes you a little worried when you don't hear from one of our regulars in a while.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 283871


My day was coocoo as usual...and you showed up with Cinder like another Ray of sunshine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m up to another Christmas related project....
> 
> The start....
> 
> View attachment 283843
> View attachment 283844
> View attachment 283845
> 
> 
> I’ll post again when it’s done to keep you all wondering...




Aagh, I forgot to add this one other pix of the underway project. Probably still too early for guesses...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My friends say that she’s so ugly it makes her cute... I’m just in love with her regardless. I’m working on a control system in the field right now ( taking a break while waiting on a technician) and she’s right here keeping me company. My customers love her and she’s better behaved every day. She hates the cold yet so I have to pack clothes for my dog!!! LOL


So you pack a baby doggy bag. Sounds fun to me especially around the hollydays.


----------



## Lyn W

Ho Ho Ho! How are you all?
I've had a hectic few weeks with preps (and props) for our school concert, helping my nephew who has had a bad chest infection, visitors and general Xmas mayhem. 
I hope everyone is well and I will try my best to catch up with your posts when I have the time.
I am looking forward to finishing school on Friday for a 2 week holiday and hopefully some rest.
Speak to you soon!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 283871


Wow she's really grown and still gorgeous!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just took the wife to Tampa for 4 days and what a weather change. First day it was 40 in Richmond and Raining. Tampa was 70's with varying clouds/sun with only a few short rain showers. We went to Busch Gardens, Big Cat Recue, Florida Aquarium, and Tampa Zoo. We had a blast. All photo credit goes to my wife. She managed to sneak a few that she didnt realize she got until later like the hippo! The dogs enjoyed a stay at Holiday Barn and met Santa
> 
> View attachment 283872
> View attachment 283873
> View attachment 283874
> View attachment 283875
> View attachment 283876
> View attachment 283877
> View attachment 283878
> View attachment 283879


I love sloths - they are the hippies of the animal world.


----------



## algoroth1

Guys, please help. I haven't been able to reach a moderator. We have to give up our nearly 8 year old m.e.e. I posted an ad in the for sale/adoptions and got an alert that it had been moved. It doesn't show up anywhere and when I click on the alert it takes me to my message, but shows it closed for replies! I hope someone will answer. Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Ho Ho Ho! How are you all?
> I've had a hectic few weeks with preps (and props) for our school concert, helping my nephew who has had a bad chest infection, visitors and general Xmas mayhem.
> I hope everyone is well and I will try my best to catch up with your posts when I have the time.
> I am looking forward to finishing school on Friday for a 2 week holiday and hopefully some rest.
> Speak to you soon!


That's wonderful..a bit of rest?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful..a bit of rest?


Hopefully.....at least that's the plan once Xmas is over!


----------



## Lyn W

algoroth1 said:


> Guys, please help. I haven't been able to reach a moderator. We have to give up our nearly 8 year old m.e.e. I posted an ad in the for sale/adoptions and got an alert that it had been moved. It doesn't show up anywhere and when I click on the alert it takes me to my message, but shows it closed for replies! I hope someone will answer. Thank you.


Sorry you have to give up your tort
I'll alert @Yvonne G who is a regular in here - she may be able to help.
I would advise that you don't offer him/her for free because it has been known that some people join the forum to pick up free torts and then sell them on to make money. So if a member contacts you check to see if they are a long term well known contributor/member who will take care of your tort.


----------



## Lyn W

algoroth1 said:


> Guys, please help. I haven't been able to reach a moderator. We have to give up our nearly 8 year old m.e.e. I posted an ad in the for sale/adoptions and got an alert that it had been moved. It doesn't show up anywhere and when I click on the alert it takes me to my message, but shows it closed for replies! I hope someone will answer. Thank you.


...........or if you click on her name in my last message you could try to PM her - just click on 'start conversation' in the info box that comes up.


----------



## algoroth1

Thanks Lynn. I actually asked $1250 for him because I only want someone who understands his value (which is really more). If I have to take less I will, so long as it's someone who really knows proper tortoise care. That's why I hope not to have to list him anywhere other than here. (Would never give him up at all, but we're moving overseas and won't have proper care options.) All the best and thanks again. Hope Yvonne will be in touch.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Today my little man is 6... we celebrated his birthday Saturday and I’m still reeling from the aftermath. I have taken the day off today so that I can have lunch with him at school. Matter of fact, I’ve taken most of the month off.. lol
> I am working 3 days this week and 3 days next week and that’s it until next year.... yeah.... this is me gettin fat I should have lots of time to visit here in the CDR and overload y’all with random pics.
> 
> I rented a “Gamesters bus” for his party and had it here at home. The other picture I attached is him reading his home made card from his best friend at school. He’s got a good heart
> 
> View attachment 283628
> View attachment 283629







Belated birthday wishes to your handsome boy!


----------



## Yvonne G

algoroth1 said:


> Guys, please help. I haven't been able to reach a moderator. We have to give up our nearly 8 year old m.e.e. I posted an ad in the for sale/adoptions and got an alert that it had been moved. It doesn't show up anywhere and when I click on the alert it takes me to my message, but shows it closed for replies! I hope someone will answer. Thank you.


All for sale ads are closed. That's our policy. Your ad is in the For sale section.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's amazing what some people think are worth lots of money on craigslist. This a.m. there's a guy selling "Doodle" pups for $1000 each. And it's not a mis print because he spelled it out - one thousand. The mother is australian shepherd and the dad is miniature poodle. So he expects to get $1000 for a mutt pup.


Designer dogs they call them these days but technically mongrels/mutts.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. I hope all is well in your corner of the planet. I am spending my time avoiding the news on radio and tv. I am sick of our General Election, the lies, name-calling, hate and general sh!t-stirring.
> 
> What on earth is wrong with just trying to do your best for the country, other people and the environment? * sigh *
> 
> I shall be out bright and early to cast my vote tomorrow. Not that it will make any difference in my constituency as it’s a Conservative Party “safe seat”. Anything with a blue rosette pinned to it would get elected here. Apart from about 3 years in the early 1900s this town has always had a Conservative MP. It would be nice to live somewhere where I felt that my vote actually made a difference!


I was doing exactly the same as I was and still am sick of it too.
Unfortunately we don't seem to have many decent politicians in any party any more. 
I found out today that the new Secretary of State for Wales was and maybe still is a Master of the Hunt who enjoys his dogs ripping foxes to bits and is also fully in favour of badger culls! I don't want a thug like that representing us.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully.....at least that's the plan once Xmas is over!


Oh me oh my. Go girl!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all, getting closer to the holidays. Got the kids there presents no to wrap them all.. oh boy. Hope everyone here is doing well. I go In this week on Thursday for a heart stress test because I get some pain when I try to do things and my heart starts beating hard. Cross your fingers it goes okay. Will be catching up with you all soon stay safe


Hope that all went OK and that the results are good.


----------



## Cathie G

Moozillion said:


> CATHIE!!!!
> I love my card! And Joseph's artwork is WONDERFUL!!!!
> There's a tortoise in EVERY PICTURE!!! YAAYYYYY!!!


Yes. I had to do a happy hollyday from my critters and me or else...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Ho Ho Ho! How are you all?
> I've had a hectic few weeks with preps (and props) for our school concert, helping my nephew who has had a bad chest infection, visitors and general Xmas mayhem.
> I hope everyone is well and I will try my best to catch up with your posts when I have the time.
> I am looking forward to finishing school on Friday for a 2 week holiday and hopefully some rest.
> Speak to you soon!


SO GOOD TO READ YOU! You have been missed Lynn, maybe by the weekend you’ll have more time to chat. Hope your nephew improves quickly!


----------



## EllieMay

Nos da Lyn & Good night to everyone else


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday all.

We’re off soon for a trip to Maryland’s *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* over on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. We hope to see 1000’s of geese, ducks, swans & eagles. We popped over there last year & were treated to lots of wildlife. Sooo, ho ho ho, off we go.

Here’s another clue to the current project.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> We’re off soon for a trip to Maryland’s *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* over on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. We hope to see 1000’s of geese, ducks, swans & eagles. We popped over there last year & were treated to lots of wildlife. Sooo, ho ho ho, off we go.
> 
> Here’s another clue to the current project.
> 
> View attachment 283922


A huge baby pacifier


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> We’re off soon for a trip to Maryland’s *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* over on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. We hope to see 1000’s of geese, ducks, swans & eagles. We popped over there last year & were treated to lots of wildlife. Sooo, ho ho ho, off we go.
> 
> Here’s another clue to the current project.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283922


It's a peg to hold your new, large sulcata enclosure together!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Add some cork too it and you have a big wine bottle stopper!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Add some cork too it and you have a big wine bottle stopper!



All good guesses. But not the Final Answer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok.

Just back from a great day out - cold, windy, but sunny with a clear blue sky! We saw plenty of geese, ducks, tundra swans, a few herons & soaring eagles and one Bald Eagle sitting atop a tree over our head.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just took the wife to Tampa for 4 days and what a weather change. First day it was 40 in Richmond and Raining. Tampa was 70's with varying clouds/sun with only a few short rain showers. We went to Busch Gardens, Big Cat Recue, Florida Aquarium, and Tampa Zoo. We had a blast. All photo credit goes to my wife. She managed to sneak a few that she didnt realize she got until later like the hippo! The dogs enjoyed a stay at Holiday Barn and met Santa
> 
> View attachment 283872
> View attachment 283873
> View attachment 283874
> View attachment 283875
> View attachment 283876
> View attachment 283877
> View attachment 283878
> View attachment 283879


I love your pictures...both doggies are adorable. I'm partial to chows though... the happy little black tongue says it all.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> We’re off soon for a trip to Maryland’s *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* over on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. We hope to see 1000’s of geese, ducks, swans & eagles. We popped over there last year & were treated to lots of wildlife. Sooo, ho ho ho, off we go.
> 
> Here’s another clue to the current project.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283922


I still can only guess a mushroom or a mortice and pestal for herb.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Ho Ho Ho! How are you all?
> I've had a hectic few weeks with preps (and props) for our school concert, helping my nephew who has had a bad chest infection, visitors and general Xmas mayhem.
> I hope everyone is well and I will try my best to catch up with your posts when I have the time.
> I am looking forward to finishing school on Friday for a 2 week holiday and hopefully some rest.
> Speak to you soon!


Good to not see you, Lyn! 

We went to "A Child's Christmas in Wales" the other day. Do you know it? The musical director at our church turned it into a wonderful Christmas performance. Daughter slept through most of it, though  (It was somewhat past her bedtime, to be fair ) I was thinking about you. 

How's Lola? How's your knee?


----------



## Kristoff

I got a new card for my Christmas Card Exchange Advent Calendar, woohooo!! So, December 18. Today's card is from Noel, @AZtortMom , and I bough to her eye for a pun. Touch wood, this exchange will continue well into the future.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I got a new card for my Christmas Card Exchange Advent Calendar, woohooo!! So, December 18. Today's card is from Noel, @AZtortMom , and I bough to her eye for a pun. Touch wood, this exchange will continue well into the future.
> 
> View attachment 283927


I can't wait...I love all our cards to each other. Even if they are card boards. Every ugly mugs getting saved.


----------



## Maro2Bear

One last picture clue of the latest project.. ho ho ho, let it snow!


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> One last picture clue of the latest project.. ho ho ho, let it snow!
> 
> View attachment 283929


Is it a cup? Happy birthday by the way!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Is it a cup? Happy birthday by the way!



Nope, not a cup. Tks for the birthday greetings.


----------



## Bambam1989

Well I have made the leap... No going back. I have reserved a space for this weekend at the Jewett flea market. It is a nice place, with quite a lot of folks. So nervous


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> One last picture clue of the latest project.. ho ho ho, let it snow!
> 
> View attachment 283929



Mr. Peanut shrine


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope, not a cup. Tks for the birthday greetings.


I missed your birthday?? Oh no!!! Hope it was awesome and I give you permission to celebrate an extra day. Happy Birthday!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I have made the leap... No going back. I have reserved a space for this weekend at the Jewett flea market. It is a nice place, with quite a lot of folks. So nervous


That’s great ! Your going to do great and people will love your work. Wish I could see it!


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> That’s great ! Your going to do great and people will love your work. Wish I could see it!


I'll be taking some pics!
By the way, if anyone is interested, I finally made an Instagram account last night!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I have made the leap... No going back. I have reserved a space for this weekend at the Jewett flea market. It is a nice place, with quite a lot of folks. So nervous



Good luck! Weekend before Christmas to boot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jaizei said:


> Mr. Peanut shrine



Nagh, but a good try. In fact - pretty close.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I missed your birthday?? Oh no!!! Hope it was awesome and I give you permission to celebrate an extra day. Happy Birthday!



Thanks, yep we had an awesome day with a day trip over to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge, with a special feast in the evening whipped up by wifey, followed by a special home made Middle Eastern treat,

Blackwater



The Feast



The Dessert


----------



## Blackdog1714

Wel then it has to be a hat for a nut cracker


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

As you may be aware, we had an election over her and the forum where I am a moderator allows political discussion. Needless to say, I have been somewhat busy. Christmas spirit is noticeably absent 

Anyways, the site admins have given in to the mods appeals and are suspending the political forum and we will be running the same “no politics” rules as TFO very shortly. I just got asked to proofread the announcement so it’s definitely happening! Phew!
I hope you’re all OK in the run up to the main event.

JoesDad and I are are going to see the stage show of “White Christmas” tonight which will hopefully put me in a more festive mood. And tomorrow is the last day of JoesDad’s contract, so we can start preparing for our travels as soon as Christmas is over 

Oh :censored:... another reported post. Back later


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wel then it has to be a hat for a nut cracker



Ok, now we’re in the right Holiday, but no nuts involved.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks, yep we had an awesome day with a day trip over to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge, with a special feast in the evening whipped up by wifey, followed by a special home made Middle Eastern treat,
> 
> Blackwater
> View attachment 283948
> 
> 
> The Feast
> View attachment 283949
> 
> 
> The Dessert
> View attachment 283950


What a great way to spend your bday. The wildlife refuge has a beautiful gate. That Would leave you with great expectations.
The best birthday I ever had was a day spent on horseback in Arkansas enjoying the great outdoors

Your wife is amazing. That spread looks delicious and healthy at the same time.. if I was closer, I’d be finagling a dinner invitation!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> As you may be aware, we had an election over her and the forum where I am a moderator allows political discussion. Needless to say, I have been somewhat busy. Christmas spirit is noticeably absent
> 
> Anyways, the site admins have given in to the mods appeals and are suspending the political forum and we will be running the same “no politics” rules as TFO very shortly. I just got asked to proofread the announcement so it’s definitely happening! Phew!
> I hope you’re all OK in the run up to the main event.
> 
> JoesDad and I are are going to see the stage show of “White Christmas” tonight which will hopefully put me in a more festive mood. And tomorrow is the last day of JoesDad’s contract, so we can start preparing for our travels as soon as Christmas is over
> 
> Oh :censored:... another reported post. Back later


Breathe.... and enjoy the show. I hope it works and you find some inner cheer!


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Well I have made the leap... No going back. I have reserved a space for this weekend at the Jewett flea market. It is a nice place, with quite a lot of folks. So nervous


So nice! I love your "sketch" you sent. It's framed and hung. It's actually more like a photograph of a living animal. You are an artist.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks, yep we had an awesome day with a day trip over to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge, with a special feast in the evening whipped up by wifey, followed by a special home made Middle Eastern treat,
> 
> Blackwater
> View attachment 283948
> 
> 
> The Feast
> View attachment 283949
> 
> 
> The Dessert
> View attachment 283950


I missed your birthday. Happy birthday anyway and everyday. The feast looked wonderful but the turnovers are making me hungry for cherry ones with iceing. I'll have to get baking...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I missed your birthday. Happy birthday anyway and everyday. The feast looked wonderful but the turnovers are making me hungry for cherry ones with iceing. I'll have to get baking...



Thanks, but not quite turnovers. Proper name is Warbat bil Ishta. These are made similar to baklava, with multiple layers of phyllo dough, in fact three separate layers each consisting of 9 sheets of phyllo for a total of 27 total sheets. Inside is a special creamy layer. It’s all then cut into triangles, baked, and drizzled with simple syrup & orange blossom. Like turnovers, tastes best when warm from the oven.

If you’re interested in the recipe & process - https://www.taboonbakery.com/warbat/

Ogh, and thanks for the birthday greetings too.


----------



## Bee62

Greetings from Germany ! I am bored off and scared of Christmas songs, so I did this......


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Greetings from Germany ! I am bored off and scared of Christmas songs, so I did this......


I like hearing some old rock n roll from you.


----------



## EllieMay

Took Cinder to the vet today for her final puppy visit. She got an all clear health wise and a kudos on her weight control.. I had to cut her feed back some due to excessive weight gain but now she’s right on track.. 24.6lbs


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wel then it has to be a hat for a nut cracker



Closer!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Took Cinder to the vet today for her final puppy visit. She got an all clear health wise and a kudos on her weight control.. I had to cut her feed back some due to excessive weight gain but now she’s right on track.. 24.6lbs
> 
> View attachment 283959
> View attachment 283960
> View attachment 283961



Woof! In front of a pair of woofers.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks, but not quite turnovers. Proper name is Warbat bil Ishta. These are made similar to baklava, with multiple layers of phyllo dough, in fact three separate layers each consisting of 9 sheets of phyllo for a total of 27 total sheets. Inside is a special creamy layer. It’s all then cut into triangles, baked, and drizzled with simple syrup & orange blossom. Like turnovers, tastes best when warm from the oven.
> 
> If you’re interested in the recipe & process - https://www.taboonbakery.com/warbat/
> 
> Ogh, and thanks for the birthday greetings too.


I can think of so many fillings and drizzles with the pastries...and yeah! another day older.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Took Cinder to the vet today for her final puppy visit. She got an all clear health wise and a kudos on her weight control.. I had to cut her feed back some due to excessive weight gain but now she’s right on track.. 24.6lbs
> 
> View attachment 283959
> View attachment 283960
> View attachment 283961


That's funny. Razberri is on a diet too before she gets overweight. My vet remarked about her dewlap being dewlappy. Well she is a 3 year old mini lop and pudgy but at a trim little 5 and a half pounds.so...I'll try to listen to both of them.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Closer!


A top hat for frosty?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> A top hat for frosty?



....and we have a winner!

Here’s a different picture clue...zoomed in on a few in-laid features.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Closer!


Maybe it’s Frosty???


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> A top hat for frosty?


Damn! You beat me to it!!! Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Maybe it’s Frosty???



You and BamBam are hitting the nail on the head. I guess no more clues needed now. Just the final reveal.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> That's funny. Razberri is on a diet too before she gets overweight. My vet remarked about her dewlap being dewlappy. Well she is a 3 year old mini lop and pudgy but at a trim little 5 and a half pounds.so...I'll try to listen to both of them.


Especially with big dog like my Newfoundland Jackson weight management is critical. He always acts like he hasn’t been feed in days too!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> What a lovely garden. Do you want to come and do mine as well?


My wife and I have terrible green thumbs. Good thing I don't have to water rocks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Wow, that is a lot of bags.


It was actually cheaper than having it delivered in bulk. Unless the landscape company misquoted me. Plus then I would have had a pile of rocks that I would have to pay someone to move to the flower beds. It was easier and cheaper to put a bag on my foot rests and drive it to where it was needed. I could throw the bag about five feet. So I could get it near my wife.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s true. I’ll get restless if I’m edging sidewalks with tweezers!
> 
> Speaking of Florida....where’s @Ray--Opo ? Out enjoying his sunshine?


Hey Mark, sunshine has been sporadic. 70's and windy. Not the greatest weather for Opo so he spends a lot of time in the box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah, @Ray--Opo is back. You were missing in action for a few days! Hows the sunshine these days? Sunny, and below freezing this morning.

Hhmm, colder than I thought..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, @Ray--Opo is back. You were missing in action for a few days! Hows the sunshine these days? Sunny, and below freezing this morning.
> 
> Hhmm, colder than I thought..
> 
> View attachment 283976


Last week has been low 70's and windy with some rain. I think we had 1 day of clear skies. Poor Opo goes outside at his usual time to bask and the sun doesn't show up.


----------



## Yvonne G

We've finally had a few frosty nights here, but the days are still up in the upper 50sF. I used to laugh when people said "Global Warming" but maybe there's something to it. I read where some country in Asia is vowing to plant trees in aid of global warming. I just skimmed the headline, so can't really relate the story, but hey! that's a damned good idea, because I've always thought, "So what? what can we (people) do about it.?" Just like the earth turning on its axis (I almost wrote 'axel'), we can't do anything about it, can we?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> ....and we have a winner!
> 
> Here’s a different picture clue...zoomed in on a few in-laid features.
> 
> View attachment 283969


That looks like a Holstein!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We've finally had a few frosty nights here, but the days are still up in the upper 50sF. I used to laugh when people said "Global Warming" but maybe there's something to it. I read where some country in Asia is vowing to plant trees in aid of global warming. I just skimmed the headline, so can't really relate the story, but hey! that's a damned good idea, because I've always thought, "So what? what can we (people) do about it.?" Just like the earth turning on its axis (I almost wrote 'axel'), we can't do anything about it, can we?


I know what you mean. That would take everyone changing from here on out...and a gigantic cleanup...but the people that are at least trying are blessed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold start this morning, but sunny and blue skies. I couldn't convince my paddling friends to get out on the water....so, I did a short trip.

Yep, the water was cold alright.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Especially with big dog like my Newfoundland Jackson weight management is critical. He always acts like he hasn’t been feed in days too!


Another brother especially liked your card because he has a young female Newfoundland also. If Razberri could learn how to not drop her dewlap in her water bowl she could have a few more crunchies. All I did is stop replacing the wet smooshed kibble. A water bottle isn't an option because she's such a pudgy little laid back bunny type. She doesn't drink enough water that way...and sorry I'm not above using that fact to help her with her diet. She does have Timothy in the meantime.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold start this morning, but sunny and blue skies. I couldn't convince my paddling friends to get out on the water....so, I did a short trip.
> 
> Yep, the water was cold alright.
> 
> View attachment 283985


Wow! Breaking through the ice! That’s beautiful. Bet it was a short trip... LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Another brother especially liked your card because he has a young female Newfoundland also. If Razberri could learn how to not drop her dewlap in her water bowl she could have a few more crunchies. All I did is stop replacing the wet smooshed kibble. A water bottle isn't an option because she's such a pudgy little laid back bunny type. She doesn't drink enough water that way...and sorry I'm not above using that fact to help her with her diet. She does have Timothy in the meantime.


Poor Razberri! I bet she isn’t missing a thing in the world.. ;-). It’s so hard as an owner to see those soulful eyes look up at you hopefully... I’m a sucker! But I am trying to do better. See if you can get us another picture of Razberri... I need to see some softness today)


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Wow! Breaking through the ice! That’s beautiful. Bet it was a short trip... LOL



I did about five or six miles or so. Still lots of migrating geese hanging out.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Poor Razberri! I bet she isn’t missing a thing in the world.. ;-). It’s so hard as an owner to see those soulful eyes look up at you hopefully... I’m a sucker! But I am trying to do better. See if you can get us another picture of Razberri... I need to see some softness today)
> View attachment 283987
> View attachment 283986


I'll try to send you a lucky rabbit foot.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'll try to send you a lucky rabbit foot.
> View attachment 283992


Lol!! I remember when every quarter machine around had those in them dyed all different colors... just made me realize that you dont see them anymore ‍...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! I remember when every quarter machine around had those in them dyed all different colors... just made me realize that you dont see them anymore ‍...


You don't look THAT old...are you ancient? Or am I? I probably haven't seen those in at least 40 years. That's probably a good thing. I'd get in trouble. I adore wabbits and I'd have to show them real lucky rabbit feet.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You don't look THAT old...are you ancient? Or am I? I probably haven't seen those in at least 40 years. That's probably a good thing. I'd get in trouble. I adore wabbits and I'd have to show them real lucky rabbit feet.


I’m not! But your memory is shorting you. Maybe you haven’t seen them in 30 years .. then they started phasing out.. I’m pushing 40 I’m ok with it.. I have earned & enjoyed every year. I was born in the wrong era though... I would have been fine a couple hundred years earlier. TRULY!!!


----------



## EllieMay

My Christmas spirit.. Thank you all!


----------



## EllieMay

This is us enjoying our Christmas spirit 



I found that red shirt in the attic.. it was Jake’s. Jake was my daschund that I had for 16 years. He passed over almost 9 years ago. Was my first child!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s happy Saturday, I’m guessing many will be running about to n fro with last minute Christmas preparations. Getting their fresh goose, turkey and spirits. Maybe even trekking out for a fresh Christmas tree.

Meanwhile, I have another separate Christmasy item just starting up. (Need a project while paint dries on the hat project).

The Start


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Lyn W said:


> Hope that all went OK and that the results are good.


Thank you for the kind words. Stress test was well stressful. I failed it. I was only able to make it 5 minutes on the treadmill before they had me stop. They found some abnormalities in my heart so I have to have more tests done to determine what is wrong and how to fix it.. that was what I was afraid of. 21 years old and my heart is crap.. thank you everyone for the kind words I'll let you all know how my next set of tests go. I think up next is an echo and probably another stress test. Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Stress test was well stressful. I failed it. I was only able to make it 5 minutes on the treadmill before they had me stop. They found some abnormalities in my heart so I have to have more tests done to determine what is wrong and how to fix it.. that was what I was afraid of. 21 years old and my heart is crap.. thank you everyone for the kind words I'll let you all know how my next set of tests go. I think up next is an echo and probably another stress test. Hope all is well with everyone


Also quite freaked out with the results. My heart beats way to fast theredore is working way to are and I've had doctors in the past say sooner or later it's just going to give out because of the stress on it. Ive lost upwards of 30 pounds ive been trying to get my diabetes In check and my blood pressure but I can't seem to rid myself of this problem. Anyone with any suggestions I'm greatful to listen


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Also quite freaked out with the results. My heart beats way to fast theredore is working way to are and I've had doctors in the past say sooner or later it's just going to give out because of the stress on it. Ive lost upwards of 30 pounds ive been trying to get my diabetes In check and my blood pressure but I can't seem to rid myself of this problem. Anyone with any suggestions I'm greatful to listen


I'm sorry you're having to go through this. I hope the doctors are able to find a solution for you.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry you're having to go through this. I hope the doctors are able to find a solution for you.


Thank you very much Yvonne. I hope they find something out as well.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m not! But your memory is shorting you. Maybe you haven’t seen them in 30 years .. then they started phasing out.. I’m pushing 40 I’m ok with it.. I have earned & enjoyed every year. I was born in the wrong era though... I would have been fine a couple hundred years earlier. TRULY!!!


Yea I keep forgetting my age issue...and I too was born in the wrong era. Except, I meet so many younger people that feel the same as me. They want the old family ways and are so sentimental that I'm glad to be a grandma for them.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Also quite freaked out with the results. My heart beats way to fast theredore is working way to are and I've had doctors in the past say sooner or later it's just going to give out because of the stress on it. Ive lost upwards of 30 pounds ive been trying to get my diabetes In check and my blood pressure but I can't seem to rid myself of this problem. Anyone with any suggestions I'm greatful to listen


I feel for you. I've been through high pulse rate of 160 beats a minute. When they're done with the tests they'll probably know which blood pressure medication you actually need because some of them control both. Hang in there and I'll be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone.

Things have settled down on my moderator forum. Most are delighted, but needless to say there had to be one who is furious that we have denied him his right to respond to posts made before the Political forum is closed. Apparently it’s undemocratic. My eyes are rolling so hard now they might stick... some people need to get a life!

Here in southern England it has been very wet and my town is flooding. Fortunately flood planning is good and car parks and parkland fill up before property gets wet. New properties near the river have to have garages or store rooms at ground floor level so living accommodation isn’t damaged.

I headed to the supermarket very early this morning to avoid the crowds; even that is raised so the store doesn’t flood. Only about a third of the car park was usable as the rest was full of river water.

We are safe at home as we are at the top of a hill. Hopefully those on lower land will be OK, but it has been raining again.

We had a tornado to the west of here this morning! They’re incredibly uncommon in the UK. This crossed the M25, one of the busiest motorways in the country. It’s a miracle nobody was badly hurt.

Tomorrow our children return home for Christmas and our tropical fish depart for a new life in Hastings with someone who isn’t planning on travelling so much.

That’s a quick summary of my news. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Stress test was well stressful. I failed it. I was only able to make it 5 minutes on the treadmill before they had me stop. They found some abnormalities in my heart so I have to have more tests done to determine what is wrong and how to fix it.. that was what I was afraid of. 21 years old and my heart is crap.. thank you everyone for the kind words I'll let you all know how my next set of tests go. I think up next is an echo and probably another stress test. Hope all is well with everyone


I will be praying for the best for you. Stay positive.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Things have settled down on my moderator forum. Most are delighted, but needless to say there had to be one who is furious that we have denied him his right to respond to posts made before the Political forum is closed. Apparently it’s undemocratic. My eyes are rolling so hard now they might stick... some people need to get a life!
> 
> Here in southern England it has been very wet and my town is flooding. Fortunately flood planning is good and car parks and parkland fill up before property gets wet. New properties near the river have to have garages or store rooms at ground floor level so living accommodation isn’t damaged.
> 
> I headed to the supermarket very early this morning to avoid the crowds; even that is raised so the store doesn’t flood. Only about a third of the car park was usable as the rest was full of river water.
> 
> We are safe at home as we are at the top of a hill. Hopefully those on lower land will be OK, but it has been raining again.
> 
> We had a tornado to the west of here this morning! They’re incredibly uncommon in the UK. This crossed the M25, one of the busiest motorways in the country. It’s a miracle nobody was badly hurt.
> 
> Tomorrow our children return home for Christmas and our tropical fish depart for a new life in Hastings with someone who isn’t planning on travelling so much.
> 
> That’s a quick summary of my news. I hope all is well with you.


Wow... good summary. Hope the water stops soon for you.. and the political BS... hope your fish travel well


----------



## EllieMay

Our visit with Santa... I wasn’t supposed to be in the picture but my charges had other ideas.....


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Our visit with Santa... I wasn’t supposed to be in the picture but my charges had other ideas.....


I don’t know what’s more adorable the puppy or the glasses on the your charge! Reminds me of being young long ago


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Our visit with Santa... I wasn’t supposed to be in the picture but my charges had other ideas.....
> 
> View attachment 284024


What a nice picture! And WOW!! a Santa with a REAL beard and REAL raindeer! Lots of points to whoever set that santa station up for you people.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Things have settled down on my moderator forum. Most are delighted, but needless to say there had to be one who is furious that we have denied him his right to respond to posts made before the Political forum is closed. Apparently it’s undemocratic. My eyes are rolling so hard now they might stick... some people need to get a life!
> 
> Here in southern England it has been very wet and my town is flooding. Fortunately flood planning is good and car parks and parkland fill up before property gets wet. New properties near the river have to have garages or store rooms at ground floor level so living accommodation isn’t damaged.
> 
> I headed to the supermarket very early this morning to avoid the crowds; even that is raised so the store doesn’t flood. Only about a third of the car park was usable as the rest was full of river water.
> 
> We are safe at home as we are at the top of a hill. Hopefully those on lower land will be OK, but it has been raining again.
> 
> We had a tornado to the west of here this morning! They’re incredibly uncommon in the UK. This crossed the M25, one of the busiest motorways in the country. It’s a miracle nobody was badly hurt.
> 
> Tomorrow our children return home for Christmas and our tropical fish depart for a new life in Hastings with someone who isn’t planning on travelling so much.
> 
> That’s a quick summary of my news. I hope all is well with you.


The only political view I have is...I hate politics...and I too am more concerned about the hundred year flooding we had last year in our back yard. It came very close to ruining my poor younger brother's art studio despite our efforts to build it above the flood plain. I've not seen high water here until last year.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Our visit with Santa... I wasn’t supposed to be in the picture but my charges had other ideas.....
> 
> View attachment 284024


I agree with black dog...so adorable.


----------



## Bambam1989

Morning everyone! Hope all is well with y'all.
This weekend I set up at the flea market/trade days. I was hoping that it would be a busy one since it was close to Christmas. But it was a total flop. According to the vendors who regularly setup there, more than half of them were no-shows! Very few shoppers came through.. it was depressing. 
I did make one sale that paid for our booth and some of our fuel. I was also commissioned by the folks setup across from us to do a portrait (after new years) of their gypsy vanner stallion. As payment I got this little guy


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone! Hope all is well with y'all.
> This weekend I set up at the flea market/trade days. I was hoping that it would be a busy one since it was close to Christmas. But it was a total flop. According to the vendors who regularly setup there, more than half of them were no-shows! Very few shoppers came through.. it was depressing.
> I did make one sale that paid for our booth and some of our fuel. I was also commissioned by the folks setup across from us to do a portrait (after new years) of their gypsy vanner stallion. As payment I got this little guy
> View attachment 284045


That does not sound like a total flop at all! It was progress... not only that but you got a gorgeous gift of the heart that will keep giving! What’s its name?? Are those green eyes??? Details pleassssssse.. know I can’t resist babies! And to be commissioned for a portrait is pretty high praise I’d say... Congrats!


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> That does not sound like a total flop at all! It was progress... not only that but you got a gorgeous gift of the heart that will keep giving! What’s its name?? Are those green eyes??? Details pleassssssse.. know I can’t resist babies! And to be commissioned for a portrait is pretty high praise I’d say... Congrats!


His name is Grim. He is a labradoodle and 8 weeks old. Already has his first round of vaccines. His mom is a silver lab and the dad is a chocolate colored standard poodle. Those eyes are gorgeous gray blue


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> That does not sound like a total flop at all! It was progress... not only that but you got a gorgeous gift of the heart that will keep giving! What’s its name?? Are those green eyes??? Details pleassssssse.. know I can’t resist babies! And to be commissioned for a portrait is pretty high praise I’d say... Congrats!



Exactly! Stay positive, great on the commission!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all

Time to fire up the bonfire & roast some chestnuts this evening!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone! Hope all is well with y'all.
> This weekend I set up at the flea market/trade days. I was hoping that it would be a busy one since it was close to Christmas. But it was a total flop. According to the vendors who regularly setup there, more than half of them were no-shows! Very few shoppers came through.. it was depressing.
> I did make one sale that paid for our booth and some of our fuel. I was also commissioned by the folks setup across from us to do a portrait (after new years) of their gypsy vanner stallion. As payment I got this little guy
> View attachment 284045


Aw, he's so precious! What kind is he? I've seen a lot of You Tube videos on the Gypsy Vanner horses. Back when I had horses, I was into the Appaloosa breed, and didn't know much about the paint or pinto.

Don't let the poor turn-out at the swap meet discourage you. Maybe it was the weather or no one has any money, you'll never really know. But at least you got your feet wet. It won't be so hard next time.


----------



## Bambam1989

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, he's so precious! What kind is he? I've seen a lot of You Tube videos on the Gypsy Vanner horses. Back when I had horses, I was into the Appaloosa breed, and didn't know much about the paint or pinto.
> 
> Don't let the poor turn-out at the swap meet discourage you. Maybe it was the weather or no one has any money, you'll never really know. But at least you got your feet wet. It won't be so hard next time.


The people who were there, all had good things to say about my art. So it did help with my confidence in my own work. I think most people would have walked right by if it wasn't for the fact that I set up a portable easel and was drawing right there. Then they realized it was my actual art, and not just prints.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> I will be praying for the best for you. Stay positive.


Thank you very much


----------



## Kristoff

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Stress test was well stressful. I failed it. I was only able to make it 5 minutes on the treadmill before they had me stop. They found some abnormalities in my heart so I have to have more tests done to determine what is wrong and how to fix it.. that was what I was afraid of. 21 years old and my heart is crap.. thank you everyone for the kind words I'll let you all know how my next set of tests go. I think up next is an echo and probably another stress test. Hope all is well with everyone


Argh, I hope they find out soon what's the issue with your heart. It's good you're keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Things have settled down on my moderator forum. Most are delighted, but needless to say there had to be one who is furious that we have denied him his right to respond to posts made before the Political forum is closed. Apparently it’s undemocratic. My eyes are rolling so hard now they might stick... some people need to get a life!
> 
> Here in southern England it has been very wet and my town is flooding. Fortunately flood planning is good and car parks and parkland fill up before property gets wet. New properties near the river have to have garages or store rooms at ground floor level so living accommodation isn’t damaged.
> 
> I headed to the supermarket very early this morning to avoid the crowds; even that is raised so the store doesn’t flood. Only about a third of the car park was usable as the rest was full of river water.
> 
> We are safe at home as we are at the top of a hill. Hopefully those on lower land will be OK, but it has been raining again.
> 
> We had a tornado to the west of here this morning! They’re incredibly uncommon in the UK. This crossed the M25, one of the busiest motorways in the country. It’s a miracle nobody was badly hurt.
> 
> Tomorrow our children return home for Christmas and our tropical fish depart for a new life in Hastings with someone who isn’t planning on travelling so much.
> 
> That’s a quick summary of my news. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> View attachment 284022
> View attachment 284023


A tornado in the UK that is not political -- wow. There was one in Ottawa last spring, apparently. Also a rare occurrence. 

Glad the floods are not causing too much damage. Thinking of you. 

We were able to find vegetarian mincemeat here, and separately ground suet, so I'm planning to combine those, and make the pastry following the recipe you shared.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone! Hope all is well with y'all.
> This weekend I set up at the flea market/trade days. I was hoping that it would be a busy one since it was close to Christmas. But it was a total flop. According to the vendors who regularly setup there, more than half of them were no-shows! Very few shoppers came through.. it was depressing.
> I did make one sale that paid for our booth and some of our fuel. I was also commissioned by the folks setup across from us to do a portrait (after new years) of their gypsy vanner stallion. As payment I got this little guy
> View attachment 284045


Interesting currency  More details, please.


----------



## Kristoff

Bambam1989 said:


> The people who were there, all had good things to say about my art. So it did help with my confidence in my own work. I think most people would have walked right by if it wasn't for the fact that I set up a portable easel and was drawing right there. Then they realized it was my actual art, and not just prints.


Smart girl


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Took Cinder to the vet today for her final puppy visit. She got an all clear health wise and a kudos on her weight control.. I had to cut her feed back some due to excessive weight gain but now she’s right on track.. 24.6lbs
> 
> View attachment 283959
> View attachment 283960
> View attachment 283961


Your puppy looks like a very cute stuff puppy ! This crumply face ! Too cute !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold start this morning, but sunny and blue skies. I couldn't convince my paddling friends to get out on the water....so, I did a short trip.
> 
> Yep, the water was cold alright.
> 
> View attachment 283985


Ice kajaking ! Cool !  @Maro2Bear


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> My Christmas spirit.. Thank you all!
> 
> View attachment 283994



Dear Heather, thank you for your beautiful Christmas Card ! Yes, I believe in the magic spirit of Christmas. Thank you very much my friend. I am wishing you and your family and pets wonderful, great days and a Happy and Holy Christmas.
Sabine

@EllieMay


----------



## Bee62

Bambam1989 said:


> His name is Grim. He is a labradoodle and 8 weeks old. Already has his first round of vaccines. His mom is a silver lab and the dad is a chocolate colored standard poodle. Those eyes are gorgeous gray blue


What a cute and lovely "Christmas gift".


----------



## lmichaels_22

Bee62 said:


> Ice kajaking ! Cool !  @Maro2Bear


I love kayaking too! Many years ago I took my kayak out to find the boat ramp had 12 inches of snow so I did a few “seal” slides in my kayak into the water.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone! Hope all is well with y'all.
> This weekend I set up at the flea market/trade days. I was hoping that it would be a busy one since it was close to Christmas. But it was a total flop. According to the vendors who regularly setup there, more than half of them were no-shows! Very few shoppers came through.. it was depressing.
> I did make one sale that paid for our booth and some of our fuel. I was also commissioned by the folks setup across from us to do a portrait (after new years) of their gypsy vanner stallion. As payment I got this little guy
> View attachment 284045


My brother goes through that too. Sometimes he sells a lot and other times not enough. But by word of mouth and getting out there and seen he keeps making some money. Even when you don't expect it. A new family member is worth a million. What a cute puppy!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Dear Heather, thank you for your beautiful Christmas Card ! Yes, I believe in the magic spirit of Christmas. Thank you very much my friend. I am wishing you and your family and pets wonderful, great days and a Happy and Holy Christmas.
> Sabine
> 
> @EllieMay


I am so glad you got it! I was scared that I had the address incorrect... I think of you often... especially when I see my beautiful tortoise clock and I know it traveled so far! I do hope you and all your critters have a magical holiday!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I am so glad you got it! I was scared that I had the address incorrect... I think of you often... especially when I see my beautiful tortoise clock and I know it traveled so far! I do hope you and all your critters have a magical holiday!


Thank you for your loving thinking of me. It really means much to me. You are so far away but so near to my heart.


----------



## Bee62

Just found a very funny video clip on YouTube and laughed loudly ! Want to share with you:


----------



## Bee62




----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Just found a very funny video clip on YouTube and laughed loudly ! Want to share with you:


Lol!!! That was funny


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


>


Sabine, that was amazing. I have never heard that song before. And my son wants to tell you that “ you are a beautiful singer” ...


----------



## EllieMay

We are “ Christmas camping” tonight!!! Lol

(I may need more wine)


----------



## Maro2Bear

And we were roasting chestnuts out in the back garden fire pit...,it’s beginning to feel more Christmasy!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And we were roasting chestnuts out in the back garden fire pit...,it’s beginning to feel more Christmasy!
> 
> View attachment 284085


I have never actually had roasted chestnuts.. down here they put a bucket of peanuts on the stumps around the fire


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> A tornado in the UK that is not political -- wow. There was one in Ottawa last spring, apparently. Also a rare occurrence.
> 
> Glad the floods are not causing too much damage. Thinking of you.
> 
> We were able to find vegetarian mincemeat here, and separately ground suet, so I'm planning to combine those, and make the pastry following the recipe you shared.


Vegetarian mincemeat alone should be fine. They usually use vegetable suet in it. I use it all the time. You don’t need to add more suet to it. Just checkout the ingredients of the mincemeat. Pineapple doesn’t belong in it! Cherries and nuts are optional, but not traditional. Personally, I prefer the simple stuff with no nuts and cherries.


----------



## JoesMum

Hi all. I apologise in advance if I am being thick and haven’t recognised you. I suspect I am about to be embarrassed 

If any of you has requested to join the TFO Cold Dark Room facebook group and has a real name of Caroline M****a (I anonymised the surname) then could you message me please?

We do ask people joining to give their posting name on TFO when applying to join the FB group and you didn’t, so I am really sorry as I have failed to work out who you are.

Anyone else who wants to join, please use this link... and please answer the question it asks so we know who you are 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/785037581863143/

TFO has its own proper FB group where tortoises get discussed without meerkats and pirates 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/tortoiseforum/


----------



## Yvonne G

Linda: CarolM is a member of our CDR and lives in South Africa. Has posted lots here in this thread. I don't know if that's the same one that's offering to join the FB group, but I'm guessing it is.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Linda: CarolM is a member of our CDR and lives in South Africa. Has posted lots here in this thread. I don't know if that's the same one that's offering to join the FB group, but I'm guessing it is.


But she’s Carolyn M****y ... not a Caroline... and not this surname at all


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Sabine, that was amazing. I have never heard that song before. And my son wants to tell you that “ you are a beautiful singer” ...


Thank you very much Heather and say your son "Thank you" too.


----------



## Bee62

@JoesMum 
My dear Linda. Thank you very much for your lovely Christmas card with the cute birds. I am wishing you and your family Merry Christmas and a wonderful time too.
I am gladly looking forward to your wonderful pictures when you travel and hope you have much time and good health for travelling a lot next year.

Sabine


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> But she’s Carolyn M****y ... not a Caroline... and not this surname at all


Hm-m-m. A mystery!


----------



## Bee62

*THE LITTLE MATCH GIRL
FAIRY TALE*
*A Short Fairy Story by Hans Christian Andersen*


*Short Story Index*

*Previous Story Section*

Once upon a time...
Most terribly cold it was; it snowed, and was nearly quite dark, and evening, the last evening of the year. In this cold and darkness there went along the street a poor little girl, bareheaded, and with naked feet. When she left home she had slippers on, it is true; but what was the good of that? They were very large slippers, which her mother had hitherto worn; so large were they; and the poor little thing lost them as she scuffled away across the street, because of two carriages that rolled by dreadfully fast.

One slipper was nowhere to be found; the other had been laid hold of by an urchin, and off he ran with it; he thought it would do capitally for a cradle when he some day or other should have children himself. So the little maiden walked on with her tiny naked feet, that were quite red and blue from cold. She carried a quantity of matches in an old apron, and she held a bundle of them in her hand. Nobody had bought anything of her the whole livelong day; no one had given her a single farthing.

She crept along trembling with cold and hunger, a very picture of sorrow, the poor little thing!

The flakes of snow covered her long fair hair, which fell in beautiful curls around her neck; but of that, of course, she never once now thought. From all the windows the candles were gleaming, and it smelt so deliciously of roast goose, for you know it was New Year's Eve; yes, of that she thought.

In a corner formed by two houses, of which one advanced more than the other, she seated herself down and cowered together. Her little feet she had drawn close up to her, but she grew colder and colder, and to go home she did not venture, for she had not sold any matches and could not bring a farthing of money: from her father she would certainly get blows, and at home it was cold too, for above her she had only the roof, through which the wind whistled, even though the largest cracks were stopped up with straw and rags.

Her little hands were almost numbed with cold. Oh! a match might afford her a world of comfort, if she only dared take a single one out of the bundle, draw it against the wall, and warm her fingers by it. She drew one out. "Rischt!" how it blazed, how it burnt! It was a warm, bright flame, like a candle, as she held her hands over it: it was a wonderful light. It seemed really to the little maiden as though she were sitting before a large iron stove, with burnished brass feet and a brass ornament at top. The fire burned with such blessed influence; it warmed so delightfully. The little girl had already stretched out her feet to warm them too; but, the small flame went out, the stove vanished: she had only the remains of the burnt-out match in her hand.

She rubbed another against the wall: it burned brightly, and where the light fell on the wall, there the wall became transparent like a veil, so that she could see into the room. On the table was spread a snow-white tablecloth; upon it was a splendid porcelain service, and the roast goose was steaming famously with its stuffing of apple and dried plums. And what was still more capital to behold was, the goose hopped down from the dish, reeled about on the floor with knife and fork in its breast, till it came up to the poor little girl; when, the match went out and nothing but the thick, cold, damp wall was left behind. She lighted another match. Now there she was sitting under the most magnificent Christmas tree: it was still larger, and more decorated than the one which she had seen through the glass door in the rich merchant's house.

Thousands of lights were burning on the green branches, and gaily-coloured pictures, such as she had seen in the shop-windows, looked down upon her. The little maiden stretched out her hands towards them when, the match went out. The lights of the Christmas tree rose higher and higher, she saw them now as stars in heaven; one fell down and formed a long trail of fire.

"Someone is just dead!" said the little girl; for her old grandmother, the only person who had loved her, and who was now no more, had told her, that when a star falls, a soul ascends to God.

She drew another match against the wall: it was again light, and in the lustre there stood the old grandmother, so bright and radiant, so mild, and with such an expression of love.

"Grandmother!" cried the little one. "Oh, take me with you! You go away when the match burns out; you vanish like the warm stove, like the delicious roast goose, and like the magnificent Christmas tree!" And she rubbed the whole bundle of matches quickly against the wall, for she wanted to be quite sure of keeping her grandmother near her. And the matches gave such a brilliant light that it was brighter than at noon-day: never formerly had the grandmother been so beautiful and so tall. She took the little maiden, on her arm, and both flew in brightness and in joy so high, so very high, and then above was neither cold, nor hunger, nor anxiety, they were with God.

But in the corner, at the cold hour of dawn, sat the poor girl, with rosy cheeks and with a smiling mouth, leaning against the wall, frozen to death on the last evening of the old year. Stiff and stark sat the child there with her matches, of which one bundle had been burnt. "She wanted to warm herself," people said. No one had the slightest suspicion of what beautiful things she had seen; no one even dreamed of the splendour in which, with her grandmother she had entered on the joys of a new year.


----------



## Bee62

*How the Fir Tree Became the Christmas Tree *
*A Short Christmas Story *


*Short Story Index*

*Previous Story Section*



This is the story of how the fir tree became the Christmas tree.

At the time when the Christ Child was born all the people, the animals, and the trees, and plants were very happy. The Child was born to bring peace and happiness to the whole world. People came daily to see the little One, and they always brought gifts with them.

There were three trees standing near the crypt which saw the people, and they wished that they, too, might give presents to the Christ Child.

The Palm said: "I will choose my most beautiful leaf, and place it as a fan over the Child."

"And I," said the Olive, "will sprinkle sweet-smelling oil upon His head."

"What can I give to the Child?" asked the Fir, who stood near.

"You!" cried the others. "You have nothing to offer Him. Your needles would prick Him, and your tears are sticky."

So the poor little Fir tree was very unhappy, and it said: "Yes, you are right. I have nothing to offer the Christ Child."

Now, quite near the trees stood the Christmas Angel, who had heard all that the trees had said. The Angel was sorry for the Fir tree who was so lowly and without envy of the other trees. So, when it was dark, and the stars came out, he begged a few of the little stars to come down and rest upon the branches of the Fir tree. They did as the Christmas Angel asked, and the Fir tree shone suddenly with a beautiful light.

And, at that very moment, the Christ Child opened His eyes—for He had been asleep—and as the lovely light fell upon Him He smiled.

Every year people keep the dear Christmas Child's birthday by giving gifts to each other, and every year, in remembrance of His first birthday, the Christmas Angel places in every house a fir tree, also. Covered with starry candles it shines for the children as the stars shone for the Christ Child. The Fir tree was rewarded for its meekness, for to no other tree is it given to shine upon so many happy faces.

*How the Fir Tree Became the Christmas Tree Story*


----------



## Bee62

*The Christmas Present Christmas Story *
*A Short Christmas Story by Richmal Crompton*


*Short Story Index*

*Previous Story Section*



Mary Clay looked out of the window of the old farmhouse. The view was dreary enough—hill and field and woodland, bare, colourless, mist-covered—with no other house in sight. She had never been a woman to crave for company. She liked sewing. She was passionately fond of reading. She was not fond of talking. Probably she could have been very happy at Cromb Farm—alone. Before her marriage she had looked forward to the long evenings with her sewing and reading. She knew that she would be busy enough in the day, for the farmhouse was old and rambling, and she was to have no help in the housework. But she looked forward to quiet, peaceful, lamplit evenings; and only lately, after ten years of married life, had she reluctantly given up the hope of them. For peace was far enough from the old farm kitchen in the evening. It was driven away by John Clay's loud voice, raised always in orders or complaints, or in the stumbling, incoherent reading aloud of his newspaper.

Mary was a silent woman herself and a lover of silence. But John liked to hear the sound of his voice; he liked to shout at her; to call for her from one room to another; above all, he liked to hear his voice reading the paper out loud to her in the evening. She dreaded that most of all. It had lately seemed to jar on her nerves till she felt she must scream aloud. His voice going on and on, raucous and sing-song, became unspeakably irritating. His "Mary!" summoning her from her household work to wherever he happened to be, his "Get my slippers," or "Bring me my pipe," exasperated her almost to the point of rebellion. "Get your own slippers" had trembled on her lips, but had never passed them, for she was a woman who could not bear anger. Noise of any kind appalled her.

She had borne it for ten years, so surely she could go on with it. Yet today, as she gazed hopelessly at the wintry country side, she became acutely conscious that she could not go on with it. Something must happen. Yet what was there that could happen?

It was Christmas next week. She smiled ironically at the thought. Then she noticed the figure of her husband coming up the road. He came in at the gate and round to the side-door.

"Mary!"

She went slowly in answer to the summons. He held a letter in his hand.

"Met the postman," he said. "From your aunt."

She opened the letter and read it in silence. Both of them knew quite well what it contained.

"She wants us to go over for Christmas again," said Mary.

He began to grumble.

"She's as deaf as a post. She's 'most as deaf as her mother was. She ought to know better than to ask folks over when she can't hear a word any one says."

Mary said nothing. He always grumbled about the invitation at first, but really he wanted to go. He liked to talk with her uncle. He liked the change of going down to the village for a few days and hearing all its gossip. He could quite well leave the farm to the "hands" for that time.

The Crewe deafness was proverbial. Mary's great-grandmother had gone stone deaf at the age of thirty-five; her daughter had inherited the affliction and her grand-daughter, the aunt with whom Mary had spent her childhood, had inherited it also at exactly the same age.

"All right," he said at last, grudgingly, as though in answer to her silence, "we'd better go. Write and say we'll go."

* * * * *

It was Christmas Eve. They were in the kitchen of her uncle's farmhouse. The deaf old woman sat in her chair by the fire knitting. Upon her sunken face there was a curious sardonic smile that was her habitual expression. The two men stood in the doorway. Mary sat at the table looking aimlessly out of the window. Outside, the snow fell in blinding showers. Inside, the fire gleamed on to the copper pots and pans, the crockery on the old oak dresser, the hams hanging from the ceiling.

Suddenly James turned.

"Jane!" he said.

The deaf woman never stirred.

"Jane!"

Still there was no response upon the enigmatic old face by the fireside.

"Jane!"

She turned slightly towards the voice.

"Get them photos from upstairs to show John," he bawled.

"What about boats?" she said.

"Photos!" roared her husband.

"Coats?" she quavered.

Mary looked from one to the other. The man made a gesture of irritation and went from the room.

He came back with a pile of picture postcards in his hand.

"It's quicker to do a thing oneself," he grumbled. "They're what my brother sent from Switzerland, where he's working now. It's a fine land, to judge from the views of it."

John took them from his hand. "She gets worse?" he said nodding towards the old woman.

She was sitting gazing at the fire, her lips curved into the curious smile.

Her husband shrugged his shoulders. "Aye. She's nigh as bad as her mother was."

"And her grandmother."

"Aye. It takes longer to tell her to do something than to do it myself. And deaf folks get a bit stupid, too. Can't see what you mean. They're best let alone."

The other man nodded and lit his pipe. Then James opened the door.

"The snow's stopped," he said. "Shall we go to the end of the village and back?"

The other nodded, and took his cap from behind the door. A gust of cold air filled the room as they went out.

Mary took a paper-backed book from the table and came over to the fireplace.

"Mary!"

She started. It was not the sharp, querulous voice of the deaf old woman, it was more like the voice of the young aunt whom Mary remembered in childhood. The old woman was leaning forward, looking at her intently.

"Mary! A happy Christmas to 'ee."

And, as if in spite of herself, Mary answered in her ordinary low tones.

"The same to you, auntie."

"Thank 'ee. Thank 'ee."

Mary gasped.

"Aunt! Can you hear me speaking like this?"

The old woman laughed, silently, rocking to and fro in her chair as if with pent-up merriment of years.

"Yes, I can hear 'ee, child. I've allus heard 'ee."

Mary clasped her hand eagerly.

"Then—you're cured, Aunt—"

"Ay. I'm cured as far as there was ever anything to be cured."

"You—?"

"I was never deaf, child, nor never will be, please God. I've took you all in fine."

Mary stood up in bewilderment.

"You? Never deaf?"

The old woman chuckled again.

"No, nor my mother—nor her mother neither."

Mary shrank back from her.

"I—I don't know what you mean," she said, unsteadily. "Have you been—pretending?"

"I'll make you a Christmas present of it, dearie," said the old woman. "My mother made me a Christmas present of it when I was your age, and her mother made her one. I haven't a lass of my own to give it to, so I give it to you. It can come on quite sudden like, if you want it, and then you can hear what you choose and not hear what you choose. Do you see?" She leant nearer and whispered, "You're shut out of it all—of having to fetch and carry for 'em, answer their daft questions and run their errands like a dog. I've watched you, my lass. You don't get much peace, do you?"

Mary was trembling.

"Oh, I don't know what to think," she said. "I—I couldn't do it."

"Do what you like," said the old woman. "Take it as a present, anyways—the Crewe deafness for a Christmas present," she chuckled. "Use it or not as you like. You'll find it main amusin', anyways."

And into the old face there came again that curious smile as if she carried in her heart some jest fit for the gods on Olympus.

The door opened suddenly with another gust of cold air, and the two men came in again, covered with fine snow.

"I—I'll not do it," whispered Mary, trembling.

"We didn't get far. It's coming on again," remarked John, hanging up his cap.

The old woman rose and began to lay the supper, silently and deftly, moving from cupboard to table without looking up. Mary sat by the fire, motionless and speechless, her eyes fixed on the glowing coals.

"Any signs o' the deafness in her?" whispered James, looking towards
Mary. "It come on my wife jus' when she was that age."


"Aye. So I've heered."

Then he said loudly, "Mary!"

A faint pink colour came into her cheeks, but she did not show by look or movement that she had heard. James looked significantly at her husband.

The old woman stood still for a minute with a cup in each hand and smiled her slow, subtle smile


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Sorry....  I had time and I wanted to decorate the CDR ...... Please be forbearing with me....


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like someone has a bit of Christmas Spirit!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah, I see! It's so dark inhere that I didn't quite understand, but now I get it! We've been decorated!! Good job!


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> The people who were there, all had good things to say about my art. So it did help with my confidence in my own work. I think most people would have walked right by if it wasn't for the fact that I set up a portable easel and was drawing right there. Then they realized it was my actual art, and not just prints.


That's how really good you are as an artist. ..and I got 2 from you... The second is on the Christmas card. None of the color bled onto the Christmas card just maybe the charcoal pencil? The eyes are so lifelike I wasn't sure at first either. It was the black and white on the card that made me realize you did it! I even read here that you were sending sketches...and I'm used to being around art and artists. It's framed. This whole card exchange has been so really wonderful. All of mine are going to be saved in my special photo box.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Just found a very funny video clip on YouTube and laughed loudly ! Want to share with you:


Oh my garsh...lordy oh lord...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


>


Well...I am partial to bunnys.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


>


What a lovely hymn. And it's getting brighter and brighter in the CDR. We also need a Ray of sunshine to join the ruckus.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Sorry....  I had time and I wanted to decorate the CDR ...... Please be forbearing with me....


Thank you for the stories and the pictures it was nice to read again. Lovely Christmas warmth!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I just want to wish all y'all a Merry Christmas ans thank you for making it brighter. Sadly I work through Christmas this year and the lack of holiday cheer gave me a 15 hour day. Luckily I was able to make at least one Christmas brighter and am blessed with a wonderful wife. Even if she won't leave the house on Christmas (in PJ's) to bring a dog or two by work.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Christmas Eve. If the day after xmas is Boxing Day...what’s the day BEFORE called (not xmas eve)?

Still working on Christmasy crafts....

Might have time today to continue work on this one..

The Wood



The Glue Up



The Design


----------



## Bambam1989

Hope everyone has a great Christmas Eve. 
We will be going to my parents house tonight for Christmas there then hubby's Mom's tomorrow.

Grim is settling in with the family nicely. He does have a fascination with a pair of my sandals though. He grabs one up and carries it with him..


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> *THE LITTLE MATCH GIRL*
> *FAIRY TALE*
> *A Short Fairy Story by Hans Christian Andersen*
> 
> 
> *Short Story Index*
> 
> *Previous Story Section*
> 
> Once upon a time...
> Most terribly cold it was; it snowed, and was nearly quite dark, and evening, the last evening of the year. In this cold and darkness there went along the street a poor little girl, bareheaded, and with naked feet. When she left home she had slippers on, it is true; but what was the good of that? They were very large slippers, which her mother had hitherto worn; so large were they; and the poor little thing lost them as she scuffled away across the street, because of two carriages that rolled by dreadfully fast.
> 
> One slipper was nowhere to be found; the other had been laid hold of by an urchin, and off he ran with it; he thought it would do capitally for a cradle when he some day or other should have children himself. So the little maiden walked on with her tiny naked feet, that were quite red and blue from cold. She carried a quantity of matches in an old apron, and she held a bundle of them in her hand. Nobody had bought anything of her the whole livelong day; no one had given her a single farthing.
> 
> She crept along trembling with cold and hunger, a very picture of sorrow, the poor little thing!
> 
> The flakes of snow covered her long fair hair, which fell in beautiful curls around her neck; but of that, of course, she never once now thought. From all the windows the candles were gleaming, and it smelt so deliciously of roast goose, for you know it was New Year's Eve; yes, of that she thought.
> 
> In a corner formed by two houses, of which one advanced more than the other, she seated herself down and cowered together. Her little feet she had drawn close up to her, but she grew colder and colder, and to go home she did not venture, for she had not sold any matches and could not bring a farthing of money: from her father she would certainly get blows, and at home it was cold too, for above her she had only the roof, through which the wind whistled, even though the largest cracks were stopped up with straw and rags.
> 
> Her little hands were almost numbed with cold. Oh! a match might afford her a world of comfort, if she only dared take a single one out of the bundle, draw it against the wall, and warm her fingers by it. She drew one out. "Rischt!" how it blazed, how it burnt! It was a warm, bright flame, like a candle, as she held her hands over it: it was a wonderful light. It seemed really to the little maiden as though she were sitting before a large iron stove, with burnished brass feet and a brass ornament at top. The fire burned with such blessed influence; it warmed so delightfully. The little girl had already stretched out her feet to warm them too; but, the small flame went out, the stove vanished: she had only the remains of the burnt-out match in her hand.
> 
> She rubbed another against the wall: it burned brightly, and where the light fell on the wall, there the wall became transparent like a veil, so that she could see into the room. On the table was spread a snow-white tablecloth; upon it was a splendid porcelain service, and the roast goose was steaming famously with its stuffing of apple and dried plums. And what was still more capital to behold was, the goose hopped down from the dish, reeled about on the floor with knife and fork in its breast, till it came up to the poor little girl; when, the match went out and nothing but the thick, cold, damp wall was left behind. She lighted another match. Now there she was sitting under the most magnificent Christmas tree: it was still larger, and more decorated than the one which she had seen through the glass door in the rich merchant's house.
> 
> Thousands of lights were burning on the green branches, and gaily-coloured pictures, such as she had seen in the shop-windows, looked down upon her. The little maiden stretched out her hands towards them when, the match went out. The lights of the Christmas tree rose higher and higher, she saw them now as stars in heaven; one fell down and formed a long trail of fire.
> 
> "Someone is just dead!" said the little girl; for her old grandmother, the only person who had loved her, and who was now no more, had told her, that when a star falls, a soul ascends to God.
> 
> She drew another match against the wall: it was again light, and in the lustre there stood the old grandmother, so bright and radiant, so mild, and with such an expression of love.
> 
> "Grandmother!" cried the little one. "Oh, take me with you! You go away when the match burns out; you vanish like the warm stove, like the delicious roast goose, and like the magnificent Christmas tree!" And she rubbed the whole bundle of matches quickly against the wall, for she wanted to be quite sure of keeping her grandmother near her. And the matches gave such a brilliant light that it was brighter than at noon-day: never formerly had the grandmother been so beautiful and so tall. She took the little maiden, on her arm, and both flew in brightness and in joy so high, so very high, and then above was neither cold, nor hunger, nor anxiety, they were with God.
> 
> But in the corner, at the cold hour of dawn, sat the poor girl, with rosy cheeks and with a smiling mouth, leaning against the wall, frozen to death on the last evening of the old year. Stiff and stark sat the child there with her matches, of which one bundle had been burnt. "She wanted to warm herself," people said. No one had the slightest suspicion of what beautiful things she had seen; no one even dreamed of the splendour in which, with her grandmother she had entered on the joys of a new year.


That’s been one of my favourite fairy tales since I was a little girl


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Christmas Eve. If the day after xmas is Boxing Day...what’s the day BEFORE called (not xmas eve)?
> 
> Still working on Christmasy crafts....
> 
> Might have time today to continue work on this one..
> 
> The Wood
> View attachment 284139
> 
> 
> The Glue Up
> View attachment 284138
> 
> 
> The Design
> View attachment 284140


The dark lord had an explanation.I believe yesterday was Christmas Adam, followed by Christmas Eve then Christmas Day


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Sorry....  I had time and I wanted to decorate the CDR ...... Please be forbearing with me....


I was reading the posts and thinking you were getting the decorations out  It’s pretty  The jellyfish are glowing in lovely festive colours to compliment your hard work 

There are plenty of Christmas stockings in corner 6 if anyone would like ine. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a very festive good mood


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Christmas Eve everyone. I was up bright and early to collect our Christmas turkey from the butcher and have spent the rest of the morning doing preparations for tomorrow.

Daughter baked a Chocolate Log



and I baked a Stilton, port, cranberry and apple filo pie. This is a recipe I found at least 25 years ago and we have it every Christmas Eve with jacket potatoes and salad. 




JoesDad has collected his parents as they’re with us for the next two nights.

This evening we head to the nearby village of Hadlow, where we used to live, to join the village singing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by a brass band 

@Yvonne G my card from you arrived yesterday  Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card. They’re lovely!

Have a good Christmas everyone however you choose to spend this period!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone. I was up bright and early to collect our Christmas turkey from the butcher and have spent the rest of the morning doing preparations for tomorrow.
> 
> Daughter baked a Chocolate Log
> View attachment 284141
> 
> 
> and I baked a Stilton, port, cranberry and apple filo pie. This is a recipe I found at least 25 years ago and we have it every Christmas Eve with jacket potatoes and salad.
> 
> View attachment 284147
> 
> 
> JoesDad has collected his parents as they’re with us for the next two nights.
> 
> This evening we head to the nearby village of Hadlow, where we used to live, to join the village singing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by a brass band
> 
> @Yvonne G my card from you arrived yesterday  Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card. They’re lovely!
> 
> Have a good Christmas everyone however you choose to spend this period!



I recall your Stilton/Apple pie from last year. I believe you posted the recipe. Enjoy. A wee glass of your favourite tipple will go well with the stilton. Carol Away!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just want to wish all y'all a Merry Christmas ans thank you for making it brighter. Sadly I work through Christmas this year and the lack of holiday cheer gave me a 15 hour day. Luckily I was able to make at least one Christmas brighter and am blessed with a wonderful wife. Even if she won't leave the house on Christmas (in PJ's) to bring a dog or two by work.


Merry Christmas! I hope you find some unexpected cheer..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Christmas Eve. If the day after xmas is Boxing Day...what’s the day BEFORE called (not xmas eve)?
> 
> Still working on Christmasy crafts....
> 
> Might have time today to continue work on this one..
> 
> The Wood
> View attachment 284139
> 
> 
> The Glue Up
> View attachment 284138
> 
> 
> The Design
> View attachment 284140




Suspense again! Happy Christmas Eve... I am going to quit being lazy shortly and get out in the sunshine. I’ve got a gun rack that hubby built in need of staining and some tree logs to be moved for a bonfire tonight..


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just want to wish all y'all a Merry Christmas ans thank you for making it brighter. Sadly I work through Christmas this year and the lack of holiday cheer gave me a 15 hour day. Luckily I was able to make at least one Christmas brighter and am blessed with a wonderful wife. Even if she won't leave the house on Christmas (in PJ's) to bring a dog or two by work.


Too bad you have to work, but that means more $$$! And I don't blame your wife for not wanting to go out this time of year. I wouldn't either.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone has a great Christmas Eve.
> We will be going to my parents house tonight for Christmas there then hubby's Mom's tomorrow.
> 
> Grim is settling in with the family nicely. He does have a fascination with a pair of my sandals though. He grabs one up and carries it with him..


Same to you!! Keep those pics of Grim coming and have fun!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Suspense again! Happy Christmas Eve... I am going to quit being lazy shortly and get out in the sunshine. I’ve got a gun rack that hubby built in need of staining and some tree logs to be moved for a bonfire tonight..



Sunny &Bright here too. Enjoy! I’m going out to build a fire as well. I think we are going to bake some sweet potatoes & roast more chestnuts tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Suspense again! Happy Christmas Eve... I am going to quit being lazy shortly and get out in the sunshine. I’ve got a gun rack that hubby built in need of staining and some tree logs to be moved for a bonfire tonight..


Sunshine? What's that!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Happy Christmas Eve everyone. I was up bright and early to collect our Christmas turkey from the butcher and have spent the rest of the morning doing preparations for tomorrow.
> 
> Daughter baked a Chocolate Log
> View attachment 284141
> 
> 
> and I baked a Stilton, port, cranberry and apple filo pie. This is a recipe I found at least 25 years ago and we have it every Christmas Eve with jacket potatoes and salad.
> 
> View attachment 284147
> 
> 
> JoesDad has collected his parents as they’re with us for the next two nights.
> 
> This evening we head to the nearby village of Hadlow, where we used to live, to join the village singing Christmas Carols in the village square accompanied by a brass band
> 
> @Yvonne G my card from you arrived yesterday  Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card. They’re lovely!
> 
> Have a good Christmas everyone however you choose to spend this period!



It’s a beautiful fare that y’all have made. merry Christmas!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Sunshine? What's that!


It’s so rare lately that the things powered by solar panels are struggling!!!! I’m lucky that I still have my daughter here to send into town for things i’ve Forgotten...I won’t be getting out either! Merry Christmas


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just want to wish all y'all a Merry Christmas ans thank you for making it brighter. Sadly I work through Christmas this year and the lack of holiday cheer gave me a 15 hour day. Luckily I was able to make at least one Christmas brighter and am blessed with a wonderful wife. Even if she won't leave the house on Christmas (in PJ's) to bring a dog or two by work.


Merry Christmas to you and your wife Doug!

So many people have to work through the festive season and they get forgotten. My daughter’s flatmate is a paramedic and has to work throughout Christmas. Daughter is with us and her flatmate’s Mum Is staying in their flat so the flatmate doesn’t spend Christmas alone


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> It’s so rare lately that the things powered by solar panels are struggling!!!! I’m lucky that I still have my daughter here to send into town for things i’ve Forgotten...I won’t be getting out either! Merry Christmas


That’s good to hear. Have a good Christmas Heather x


----------



## Bee62

_*Merry Christmas to all my CDR roommates. You are the best all over the world !*_
_*Sabine *_











Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
In hopes that St Nicholas soon would be there.

The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of sugar-plums danced in their heads.
And mamma in her ‘kerchief, and I in my cap,
Had just settled our brains for a long winter’s nap.

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.
Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.

The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow
Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below.
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a miniature sleigh, and eight tinny reindeer.

With a little old driver, so lively and quick,
I knew in a moment it must be St Nick.
More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!

"Now Dasher! now, Dancer! now, Prancer and Vixen!
On, Comet! On, Cupid! on, on Donner and Blitzen!
To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!"

As dry leaves that before the wild hurricane fly,
When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky.
So up to the house-top the coursers they flew,
With the sleigh full of Toys, and St Nicholas too.

And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the roof
The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.
As I drew in my head, and was turning around,
Down the chimney St Nicholas came with a bound.

He was dressed all in fur, from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot.
A bundle of Toys he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler, just opening his pack.

His eyes-how they twinkled! his dimples how merry!
His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry!
His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow.

The stump of a pipe he held tight in his teeth,
And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath.
He had a broad face and a little round belly,
That shook when he laughed, like a bowlful of jelly!

He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,
And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself!
A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread.

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all the stockings, then turned with a jerk.
And laying his finger aside of his nose,
And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose!

He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove out of sight,
"Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good-night!"

*Twas the Night before Christmas Story
A Free Short Christmas Story*


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I recall your Stilton/Apple pie from last year. I believe you posted the recipe. Enjoy. A wee glass of your favourite tipple will go well with the stilton. Carol Away!


We have a nice bottle of red wine to accompany it. Have a great Christmas Mark


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Hope everyone has a great Christmas Eve.
> We will be going to my parents house tonight for Christmas there then hubby's Mom's tomorrow.
> 
> Grim is settling in with the family nicely. He does have a fascination with a pair of my sandals though. He grabs one up and carries it with him..


Happy Christmas to you and your family Brandy


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We have a nice bottle of red wine to accompany it. Have a great Christmas Mark



And to you & your family - Happy Christmas & Boxing Day ! Now, how”s the figgy puddin coming along?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just want to wish all y'all a Merry Christmas ans thank you for making it brighter. Sadly I work through Christmas this year and the lack of holiday cheer gave me a 15 hour day. Luckily I was able to make at least one Christmas brighter and am blessed with a wonderful wife. Even if she won't leave the house on Christmas (in PJ's) to bring a dog or two by work.


Merry Christmas to you and Keri too. My hope is I can go out tomorrow morning and get some distilled water for Saphire's humidifier...and everyone else stays home. My Christmas will be a lot merrier without having to face all the crazy drivers out there.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny &Bright here too. Enjoy! I’m going out to build a fire as well. I think we are going to bake some sweet potatoes & roast more chestnuts tonight.


Merry Christmas. It's supposed to be even warmer tomorrow around here also. Baked fresh sweet potatoes with just butter sounds wonderful. I'll put that on my shopping list for tomorrow. Since all the nuts will be roasting at home it'll be a quick trip.


----------



## Kristoff

Merry Christmas, roommates! Don't forget to wear some cool shades -- the tree out of stacked hedgehogs and jellyfish glows very brightly tonight. 

Oh, mince pie, anyone? (Recipe suggested by @JoesMum )


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And to you & your family - Happy Christmas & Boxing Day ! Now, how”s the figgy puddin coming along?


Pictures tomorrow when we light the flame


----------



## JoesMum

Merry 


Cathie G said:


> Merry Christmas. It's supposed to be even warmer tomorrow around here also. Baked fresh sweet potatoes with just butter sounds wonderful. I'll put that on my shopping list for tomorrow. Since all the nuts will be roasting at home it'll be a quick trip.


Merry Christmas Cathie


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 284149
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, roommates! Don't forget to wear some cool shades -- the tree out of stacked hedgehogs and jellyfish glows very brightly tonight.
> 
> Oh, mince pie, anyone? (Recipe suggested by @JoesMum )
> 
> View attachment 284150


Ooh! Looks good! We usually make small ones, but big is good!

Merry Christmas Lena


----------



## JoesMum

And I know this picture is a little poignant, because Joe is no longer with us, but it’s a favourite and makes me smile 

Merry Christmas CDR Roomies


----------



## Cathie G

Arrow and the rest of us too are just hanging out and taking a hollyday.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Merry
> 
> Merry Christmas Cathie


The same to u. I only have 1 family Christmas goody bag to get out of my home forever and ever. I can't wait....


----------



## Yvonne G

I received a Christmas present from Chewy.com. This one is Spencer:




And this one is Charlie:




And I received this one of Misty last Christmas from them:




They ask you to send them a picture of your "fur baby" and I sent the pictures you see on my computer screen in the back ground. I had no idea they were going to do an oil painting of the pictures. Taken by themselves, the pictures don't really look like my animals, but when you look at them next to the pictures, its a pretty darned good likeness!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all in the CDR


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 284149
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, roommates! Don't forget to wear some cool shades -- the tree out of stacked hedgehogs and jellyfish glows very brightly tonight.
> 
> Oh, mince pie, anyone? (Recipe suggested by @JoesMum )
> 
> View attachment 284150


Merry Christmas ! Hope Santa is good to you & little Lena


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all in the CDR
> View attachment 284170


Beautiful pic ! Merry Christmas


----------



## Ben02

Merry Christmas CDR!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

OMG I am so lucky-Even my wife understands it! My New T-Shirt


----------



## Yvonne G

Just waiting for it to become light enough outside to go out and do my tortoise chores. I got up before zero dark thirty so I could get over to my daughter's house in time to see the great grandkids open their presents, and wouldn't you know it? I was too late once again! The boys made me a home made card, which was pretty darned cute. They're not old enough to read and write, so I'm sure they had some help. The present they gave me was a scented candle. My grand daughter in New Jersey sent me an electric lap robe. I had been complaining that the fire in the woodstove heats the house up great, but the heat doesn't make it back to my bedroom, where I spend most of my time. So after I came back home, it's still dark. I'm looking out the window now and it's a bit grey out there, so I'm guessing the sun's about to come up. I've got the tortoise food all prepared, but I don't dare go out with Misty until I'm sure all the meandering skunks have headed back home, so we always wait for daylight.

If it's another nice day I'll be tending to my raking. Seems like the leaves are taking their time falling off the trees this year.


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I am so lucky-Even my wife understands it! My New T-Shirt
> 
> View attachment 284177


Love the shirt!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all in the CDR
> View attachment 284170


Very nice family photo!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the big unveiling......freshly crafted, turned and painted over the last two weeks or so, Snowmen & Christmas trees.... 

We”re adding the new collection to last year’s production for a family portrait!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Merry Christmas everyone . I hope everyone has a fantastic day and stays safe with whatever the festivities bring


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> And the big unveiling......freshly crafted, turned and painted over the last two weeks or so, Snowmen & Christmas trees....
> 
> We”re adding the new collection to last year’s production for a family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 284183


Aw, they're so cute


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all in the CDR
> View attachment 284170


Happy hollydays to you and your family also! December is so busy with birthdays in my family that it all has to blend in together.


----------



## Maro2Bear

*The Family Christmas Gathering*

Regular CDR members will note the 2018 Snowmen on the left, with the 2019 new & improved models on the right. There’s one more drying off in the basement, he is modeling a golden hat band. Need to make room in the gallery.
*

*


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Just waiting for it to become light enough outside to go out and do my tortoise chores. I got up before zero dark thirty so I could get over to my daughter's house in time to see the great grandkids open their presents, and wouldn't you know it? I was too late once again! The boys made me a home made card, which was pretty darned cute. They're not old enough to read and write, so I'm sure they had some help. The present they gave me was a scented candle. My grand daughter in New Jersey sent me an electric lap robe. I had been complaining that the fire in the woodstove heats the house up great, but the heat doesn't make it back to my bedroom, where I spend most of my time. So after I came back home, it's still dark. I'm looking out the window now and it's a bit grey out there, so I'm guessing the sun's about to come up. I've got the tortoise food all prepared, but I don't dare go out with Misty until I'm sure all the meandering skunks have headed back home, so we always wait for daylight.
> 
> If it's another nice day I'll be tending to my raking. Seems like the leaves are taking their time falling off the trees this year.


Yes we wouldn't want Misty decorated for Christmas. I'm having a quiet day too. I didn't get to go late shopping. Lancaster closed up shop...that's ok because I love my really quiet days with my animals. Have a wonderful rest of your hollyday.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> *The Family Christmas Gathering*
> 
> Regular CDR members will note the 2018 Snowmen on the left, with the 2019 new & improved models on the right. There’s one more drying off in the basement, he is modeling a golden hat band. Need to make room in the gallery.
> *
> View attachment 284184
> *


They're all too cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Merry Christmas CDR!!!!


Ben02! Hello! Happy hollydays to you also.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone . I hope everyone has a fantastic day and stays safe with whatever the festivities bring


The very same to you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Linda: CarolM is a member of our CDR and lives in South Africa. Has posted lots here in this thread. I don't know if that's the same one that's offering to join the FB group, but I'm guessing it is.


Nope wasnt me. I am already joined


Kristoff said:


> View attachment 284149
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, roommates! Don't forget to wear some cool shades -- the tree out of stacked hedgehogs and jellyfish glows very brightly tonight.
> 
> Oh, mince pie, anyone? (Recipe suggested by @JoesMum )
> 
> View attachment 284150


Yummy


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I received a Christmas present from Chewy.com. This one is Spencer:
> 
> View attachment 284166
> 
> 
> And this one is Charlie:
> 
> View attachment 284167
> 
> 
> And I received this one of Misty last Christmas from them:
> 
> View attachment 284168
> 
> 
> They ask you to send them a picture of your "fur baby" and I sent the pictures you see on my computer screen in the back ground. I had no idea they were going to do an oil painting of the pictures. Taken by themselves, the pictures don't really look like my animals, but when you look at them next to the pictures, its a pretty darned good likeness!


That is awesome


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *The Family Christmas Gathering*
> 
> Regular CDR members will note the 2018 Snowmen on the left, with the 2019 new & improved models on the right. There’s one more drying off in the basement, he is modeling a golden hat band. Need to make room in the gallery.
> *
> View attachment 284184
> *


You are so talented.


----------



## CarolM

A very Merry Christmas everyone. By the looks of it everyone is having a good time. I have been busy with work and then been on holiday, so have not been able to visit the CDR at all. Has anyone gotten any cards from me yet? As I sent them ages ago. I hope that they did not get any legs and take a walk.


----------



## Oxalis

A happy Xmas to all my tortie peeps!!! Just stopping by while my family tries to figure out Wii putt-putt...  Good times.


----------



## Oxalis

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I am so lucky-Even my wife understands it! My New T-Shirt
> 
> View attachment 284177


I also need this shirt; what with our shelled baby family!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I am so lucky-Even my wife understands it! My New T-Shirt
> 
> View attachment 284177


Ohhhh I like that one!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Just waiting for it to become light enough outside to go out and do my tortoise chores. I got up before zero dark thirty so I could get over to my daughter's house in time to see the great grandkids open their presents, and wouldn't you know it? I was too late once again! The boys made me a home made card, which was pretty darned cute. They're not old enough to read and write, so I'm sure they had some help. The present they gave me was a scented candle. My grand daughter in New Jersey sent me an electric lap robe. I had been complaining that the fire in the woodstove heats the house up great, but the heat doesn't make it back to my bedroom, where I spend most of my time. So after I came back home, it's still dark. I'm looking out the window now and it's a bit grey out there, so I'm guessing the sun's about to come up. I've got the tortoise food all prepared, but I don't dare go out with Misty until I'm sure all the meandering skunks have headed back home, so we always wait for daylight.
> 
> If it's another nice day I'll be tending to my raking. Seems like the leaves are taking their time falling off the trees this year.


Busy day already! The kids get so excited and they just can’t wait. my son woke me up this morning before 5... “ mommy... I think I hear something”.... and so it begun 

my dad came in and stayed last night and he was on his way by 8am this morning...

I keep raking and the leaves keep coming. I have a very large pile accumulated and I’m going to fuel the fire with a few boxes and Christmas paper in a bit..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And the big unveiling......freshly crafted, turned and painted over the last two weeks or so, Snowmen & Christmas trees....
> 
> We”re adding the new collection to last year’s production for a family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 284183


They are so beautiful... each piece holds its own magic...


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone . I hope everyone has a fantastic day and stays safe with whatever the festivities bring


Same to you!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> A very Merry Christmas everyone. By the looks of it everyone is having a good time. I have been busy with work and then been on holiday, so have not been able to visit the CDR at all. Has anyone gotten any cards from me yet? As I sent them ages ago. I hope that they did not get any legs and take a walk.


MerryChristmas!!! No card from South Africa yet... but it will be a nice surprise one day.. you have been missed Carol.. hope you are having a good holiday


----------



## EllieMay

Our family Christmas


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Our family Christmas
> 
> View attachment 284193
> View attachment 284194



Wait.....No Sullys in the Family pix? !


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Merry
> 
> Merry Christmas Cathie


Merry Christmas to you too. Between the card exchange and birthdays and what ever(I think all my family members planned to be born in December) I was glad to have a quiet peaceful day...but I've enjoyed every moment. I hope the same for you.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> A very Merry Christmas everyone. By the looks of it everyone is having a good time. I have been busy with work and then been on holiday, so have not been able to visit the CDR at all. Has anyone gotten any cards from me yet? As I sent them ages ago. I hope that they did not get any legs and take a walk.


Merry Christmas to you also. I haven't yet but I'm sure I'll get it soon. Our postal must use mules too...my mail can be late even posted in our city.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Busy day already! The kids get so excited and they just can’t wait. my son woke me up this morning before 5... “ mommy... I think I hear something”.... and so it begun
> 
> my dad came in and stayed last night and he was on his way by 8am this morning...
> 
> I keep raking and the leaves keep coming. I have a very large pile accumulated and I’m going to fuel the fire with a few boxes and Christmas paper in a bit..


Awe...and sounds like tons of fun to me...and a warm toasty bonfire. The leaves waited for you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another Family Gathering pix including Mr Snowman with golden head band...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jackson says Merry Christmas and lights for all!


----------



## Cathie G

Oxalis said:


> A happy Xmas to all my tortie peeps!!! Just stopping by while my family tries to figure out Wii putt-putt...  Good times.


Happy hollydays to you and family also.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Family Gathering pix including Mr Snowman with golden head band...
> 
> View attachment 284212


Very cute and the whole family too...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait.....No Sullys in the Family pix? !



Maneuvering 3 sullies has become next to impossible at the same time and I couldn’t pick just one for a family photo... however, they all spent some quality time grazing in the sun today;-).


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Busy day already! The kids get so excited and they just can’t wait. my son woke me up this morning before 5... “ mommy... I think I hear something”.... and so it begun
> 
> my dad came in and stayed last night and he was on his way by 8am this morning...
> 
> I keep raking and the leaves keep coming. I have a very large pile accumulated and I’m going to fuel the fire with a few boxes and Christmas paper in a bit..


Sounds like a full and long day.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> MerryChristmas!!! No card from South Africa yet... but it will be a nice surprise one day.. you have been missed Carol.. hope you are having a good holiday


Yes thanks. Was busy last week with xmas prep, but now I can relax a bit.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Our family Christmas
> 
> View attachment 284193
> View attachment 284194


You have a really nice family and love the tree.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Merry Christmas to you also. I haven't yet but I'm sure I'll get it soon. Our postal must use mules too...my mail can be late even posted in our city.


Oh dear. I just hope that it is not on my side the hold up. Technically everybody should have received theirs. Oh well, xmas is still coming you way.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Family Gathering pix including Mr Snowman with golden head band...
> 
> View attachment 284212


Very festive. Love them.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Jackson says Merry Christmas and lights for all!
> 
> View attachment 284213
> View attachment 284214


Thank you so much foe your xmas card. I received it along with Ed's @ZEROPILOT and Bea's card. @Moozillion.

Thank you Ed and Bea for your gorgeous cards as well.


----------



## CarolM

So I am just chilling today. In fact Stephen (hubby) was man down with flu and has passed it on to me. So we are both in bed trying to get better.
I hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Took Cinder to the vet today for her final puppy visit. She got an all clear health wise and a kudos on her weight control.. I had to cut her feed back some due to excessive weight gain but now she’s right on track.. 24.6lbs
> 
> View attachment 283959
> View attachment 283960
> View attachment 283961


OMG !! what a cutie!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Good Morning Roomates 
I hope everyone had a good holiday and ate too much


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone.
> 
> Things have settled down on my moderator forum. Most are delighted, but needless to say there had to be one who is furious that we have denied him his right to respond to posts made before the Political forum is closed. Apparently it’s undemocratic. My eyes are rolling so hard now they might stick... some people need to get a life!
> 
> Here in southern England it has been very wet and my town is flooding. Fortunately flood planning is good and car parks and parkland fill up before property gets wet. New properties near the river have to have garages or store rooms at ground floor level so living accommodation isn’t damaged.
> 
> I headed to the supermarket very early this morning to avoid the crowds; even that is raised so the store doesn’t flood. Only about a third of the car park was usable as the rest was full of river water.
> 
> We are safe at home as we are at the top of a hill. Hopefully those on lower land will be OK, but it has been raining again.
> 
> We had a tornado to the west of here this morning! They’re incredibly uncommon in the UK. This crossed the M25, one of the busiest motorways in the country. It’s a miracle nobody was badly hurt.
> 
> Tomorrow our children return home for Christmas and our tropical fish depart for a new life in Hastings with someone who isn’t planning on travelling so much.
> 
> That’s a quick summary of my news. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you and your family are safe. We get flooding here too. Can you believe we even had tornadoes touch down too?!
> You know I would of taken your fish if I lived closer, I have my own aquarium going over here.
> As far as politics, I roll my eyes so far at times I can see my own brain
> 
> View attachment 284022
> View attachment 284023


----------



## AZtortMom

EllieMay said:


> Our visit with Santa... I wasn’t supposed to be in the picture but my charges had other ideas.....
> 
> View attachment 284024


Great Picture!
Don't you hate when that happens! I'm not a fan of the camera either..


----------



## AZtortMom

Bambam1989 said:


> Morning everyone! Hope all is well with y'all.
> This weekend I set up at the flea market/trade days. I was hoping that it would be a busy one since it was close to Christmas. But it was a total flop. According to the vendors who regularly setup there, more than half of them were no-shows! Very few shoppers came through.. it was depressing.
> I did make one sale that paid for our booth and some of our fuel. I was also commissioned by the folks setup across from us to do a portrait (after new years) of their gypsy vanner stallion. As payment I got this little guy
> View attachment 284045


Adorable!


----------



## AZtortMom

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I am so lucky-Even my wife understands it! My New T-Shirt
> 
> View attachment 284177


I want this shirt!! you must tell me where your wife got this


----------



## AZtortMom

Maro2Bear said:


> *The Family Christmas Gathering*
> 
> Regular CDR members will note the 2018 Snowmen on the left, with the 2019 new & improved models on the right. There’s one more drying off in the basement, he is modeling a golden hat band. Need to make room in the gallery.
> *
> View attachment 284184
> *


Fantasic!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So I am just chilling today. In fact Stephen (hubby) was man down with flu and has passed it on to me. So we are both in bed trying to get better.
> I hope everyone else is having a good day.


Hope both of y’all feel better fast!


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roomates
> I hope everyone had a good holiday and ate too much


Good morning Noel! Hope the same for you!!


----------



## Bambam1989

AZtortMom said:


> OMG !! what a cutie!!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! The day after. Well now we can all relax and think about what to buy everyone on our lists next year!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bambam1989 said:


> Happy birthday!


Yes.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I just hope that it is not on my side the hold up. Technically everybody should have received theirs. Oh well, xmas is still coming you way.


I'm sure I'll get it and the other later ones from the US also. When I get them it will make my day.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Whew! The day after. Well now we can all relax and think about what to buy everyone on our lists next year!


Yep that's what I do. I'm always glad when I get my 2 totes empty of stuff I find here and there through the year. Our family does what I call trading socks. And if there's a special thing someone needs then last minute shopping works.


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Good Morning Roomates
> I hope everyone had a good holiday and ate too much


Happy happy happy birthday! How does it feel to be another December baby? Most of my family were born in December. That's why I have to stock up presents throughout the year.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> So I am just chilling today. In fact Stephen (hubby) was man down with flu and has passed it on to me. So we are both in bed trying to get better.
> I hope everyone else is having a good day.


Sounds like good medicine to me...along with chicken soup, potato chips, and choice of drink. Get well soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We started up our Winter Walks today, but it felt more like late Spring! Sunny, warm, no wind. We ventured back to our old hiking area, and before we arrived we spotted a nice Bald Eagle perched in the trees.

During our walk, we noticed a lot more beaver activity than last year. Busy as a beaver...look at those stumps.





Goose Pond


----------



## Blackdog1714

AZtortMom said:


> I want this shirt!! you must tell me where your wife got this


Why on Amazon of course!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We started up our Winter Walks today, but it felt more like late Spring! Sunny, warm, no wind. We ventured back to our old hiking area, and before we arrived we spotted a nice Bald Eagle perched in the trees.
> 
> During our walk, we noticed a lot more beaver activity than last year. Busy as a beaver...look at those stumps.
> 
> View attachment 284224
> 
> 
> 
> Goose Pond
> View attachment 284225


Beautiful hiking spot you have!


----------



## EllieMay

@AZtortMom 
Happy Birthday Noel! Hope it is awesome


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Another balmy day here. I have been keeping myself busy with all kinds of chores and of course extra time with all of my animals ( that’s a lot of time) .. 

today my beautiful baby girl is seventeen.. this is really hard for me! She is beautiful young lady and on a good path... LORDY, TIME FLIES! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day..


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> We started up our Winter Walks today, but it felt more like late Spring! Sunny, warm, no wind. We ventured back to our old hiking area, and before we arrived we spotted a nice Bald Eagle perched in the trees.
> 
> During our walk, we noticed a lot more beaver activity than last year. Busy as a beaver...look at those stumps.
> 
> View attachment 284224
> 
> 
> 
> Goose Pond
> View attachment 284225


It's really amazing what little beaver teeth can do! If you move to Florida you won't have this kind of wonderful nature walks.


----------



## Lyn W

Apologies for a belated Merry Christmas to you all, I've had a very nasty cold and chest infection that has laid me low this last week.
I made it through the last week in school and managed to get out to finish off Xmas shopping on the weekend, but it hit with a vengeance this week and all I've done is catch up on my sleep at every opportunity. Thankfully it seems to be on it's way out now.
I hope you and your families all had a lovely and peaceful Xmas day.


----------



## Lyn W

Better late than never!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So I am just chilling today. In fact Stephen (hubby) was man down with flu and has passed it on to me. So we are both in bed trying to get better.
> I hope everyone else is having a good day.


I sympathise and hope you are feeling better soon.
Merry Christmas Carol!


----------



## Lyn W

@AZtortMom 
Happy Birthday Noel!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Another balmy day here. I have been keeping myself busy with all kinds of chores and of course extra time with all of my animals ( that’s a lot of time) ..
> 
> today my beautiful baby girl is seventeen.. this is really hard for me! She is beautiful young lady and on a good path... LORDY, TIME FLIES!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day..


Yes...she's hitting a milestone. 1 more year and they're considered adults...and after a few more years you might have babies to spoil and send home...Hehehe. It's nice but bittersweet.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> _*Merry Christmas to all my CDR roommates. You are the best all over the world !*_
> _*Sabine *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
> Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.
> The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
> In hopes that St Nicholas soon would be there.
> 
> The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
> While visions of sugar-plums danced in their heads.
> And mamma in her ‘kerchief, and I in my cap,
> Had just settled our brains for a long winter’s nap.
> 
> When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
> I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.
> Away to the window I flew like a flash,
> Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.
> 
> The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow
> Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below.
> When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
> But a miniature sleigh, and eight tinny reindeer.
> 
> With a little old driver, so lively and quick,
> I knew in a moment it must be St Nick.
> More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
> And he whistled, and shouted, and called them by name!
> 
> "Now Dasher! now, Dancer! now, Prancer and Vixen!
> On, Comet! On, Cupid! on, on Donner and Blitzen!
> To the top of the porch! to the top of the wall!
> Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!"
> 
> As dry leaves that before the wild hurricane fly,
> When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky.
> So up to the house-top the coursers they flew,
> With the sleigh full of Toys, and St Nicholas too.
> 
> And then, in a twinkling, I heard on the roof
> The prancing and pawing of each little hoof.
> As I drew in my head, and was turning around,
> Down the chimney St Nicholas came with a bound.
> 
> He was dressed all in fur, from his head to his foot,
> And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot.
> A bundle of Toys he had flung on his back,
> And he looked like a peddler, just opening his pack.
> 
> His eyes-how they twinkled! his dimples how merry!
> His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry!
> His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
> And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow.
> 
> The stump of a pipe he held tight in his teeth,
> And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath.
> He had a broad face and a little round belly,
> That shook when he laughed, like a bowlful of jelly!
> 
> He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,
> And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself!
> A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
> Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread.
> 
> He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
> And filled all the stockings, then turned with a jerk.
> And laying his finger aside of his nose,
> And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose!
> 
> He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
> And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
> But I heard him exclaim, ‘ere he drove out of sight,
> "Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good-night!"
> 
> *Twas the Night before Christmas Story*
> *A Free Short Christmas Story*


I love that poem. Hope you had a good Xmas Bee!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And I know this picture is a little poignant, because Joe is no longer with us, but it’s a favourite and makes me smile
> 
> Merry Christmas CDR Roomies
> View attachment 284158


Aww it's lovely to see Joe!
He looks just like many of us feel at Xmas!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Better late than never!!


Merry Christmas and happy hollydays.

this is my present from my sister. It's a candy can. I love it. It also had nice chocolate peppermint patty candy. Those are mine all mine. I'm going to use it for the candy I keep out for guests. Everyone knows they don't have to ask to get something from the candy can.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


>


I have two Xmas mobiles that hang from the ceiling, that have angles amongst stars just like those in your last pics.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good to not see you, Lyn!
> 
> We went to "A Child's Christmas in Wales" the other day. Do you know it? The musical director at our church turned it into a wonderful Christmas performance. Daughter slept through most of it, though  (It was somewhat past her bedtime, to be fair ) I was thinking about you.
> 
> How's Lola? How's your knee?


Hi Lena belated Xmas greetings to you and your family.
I love a Child's Xmas in Wales by Dylan Thomas. I can identify with a lot of the story having grown up in the Welsh valleys.
Lola is well thank you, but his eating and activity have slowed down as usual for the time of year. Some days he doesn't surface and I wish I could do the same on the dark, wet days we have had a lot of lately.
I have bad and better days with my knee problem but I finally have an appointment for the hospital at the end of January so hopefully something can be done. 
How was your first Canadian Xmas?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> SO GOOD TO READ YOU! You have been missed Lynn, maybe by the weekend you’ll have more time to chat. Hope your nephew improves quickly!


Thanks Heather, nephew is fine now, but very kindly gave me his bugs for Xmas - who says it's good to share?!
I hope you had a great Xmas!


----------



## Lyn W

Well I think I have caught up with the last week's posts now and hopefully won't have to leave it so long to chat with you all again.
Until then time for bed so Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Merry Christmas and happy hollydays.
> View attachment 284253
> this is my present from my sister. It's a candy can. I love it. It also had nice chocolate peppermint patty candy. Those are mine all mine. I'm going to use it for the candy I keep out for guests. Everyone knows they don't have to ask to get something from the candy can.


Hi Cathy that's a lovely present and I'm sure your guests will enjoy having candy from Frosty the Snowman!!
I still have some gifts to deliver as I haven't been well enough to drive around and also didn't want to spread my germs about - I don't think anyone would thank me for passing those on!
I hope you had a lovely Christmas.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Apologies for a belated Merry Christmas to you all, I've had a very nasty cold and chest infection that has laid me low this last week.
> I made it through the last week in school and managed to get out to finish off Xmas shopping on the weekend, but it hit with a vengeance this week and all I've done is catch up on my sleep at every opportunity. Thankfully it seems to be on it's way out now.
> I hope you and your families all had a lovely and peaceful Xmas day.


Sorry you’ve had a rough time of it but glad your on the mend now. Hopefully you can enjoy the new year ;~}


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes...she's hitting a milestone. 1 more year and they're considered adults...and after a few more years you might have babies to spoil and send home...Hehehe. It's nice but bittersweet.


I have been raising babies my whole life it seems... I am not going to be one of those grandparents that keeps kids all the time... if I ever get my son up n grown, people will not see much of me I think.
Now don’t get me wrong.... I love kids but at some point I think you should earn “time served” or something... lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have been raising babies my whole life it seems... I am not going to be one of those grandparents that keeps kids all the time... if I ever get my son up n grown, people will not see much of me I think.
> Now don’t get me wrong.... I love kids but at some point I think you should earn “time served” or something... lol


I agree...I call grandchildren mama's revenge for a reason...it's like go ahead and let me babysit once.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cathy that's a lovely present and I'm sure your guests will enjoy having candy from Frosty the Snowman!!
> I still have some gifts to deliver as I haven't been well enough to drive around and also didn't want to spread my germs about - I don't think anyone would thank me for passing those on!
> I hope you had a lovely Christmas.


Our family doesn't really go all out with expensive stuff. I call it trading socks. It's actually more fun. I managed to get my last present out this morning to another brother. I am still having a nice hollyday season and really glad to read that you are feeling better. I've been missing you. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I received a Christmas present from Chewy.com. This one is Spencer:
> 
> View attachment 284166
> 
> 
> And this one is Charlie:
> 
> View attachment 284167
> 
> 
> And I received this one of Misty last Christmas from them:
> 
> View attachment 284168
> 
> 
> They ask you to send them a picture of your "fur baby" and I sent the pictures you see on my computer screen in the back ground. I had no idea they were going to do an oil painting of the pictures. Taken by themselves, the pictures don't really look like my animals, but when you look at them next to the pictures, its a pretty darned good likeness!


Wow! They’re good!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all in the CDR
> View attachment 284170


Merry Christmas Ray!


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Merry Christmas CDR!!!!


Merry Christmas Ben


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Apologies for a belated Merry Christmas to you all, I've had a very nasty cold and chest infection that has laid me low this last week.
> I made it through the last week in school and managed to get out to finish off Xmas shopping on the weekend, but it hit with a vengeance this week and all I've done is catch up on my sleep at every opportunity. Thankfully it seems to be on it's way out now.
> I hope you and your families all had a lovely and peaceful Xmas day.


Glad to hear you are feeling better. Belated Merry Christmas Lyn


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Sorry I missed the big day. I had my in laws staying and they’re a little demanding.
We candlight our conservatory at Christmas and it looks so pretty 



On boxing day I did a shift at the rescue. My daughter came too and we had an entire room of hedgehogs to feed, clean and care for which took about 4.5 hours and gave me some respite.








The in laws are back home now and we escaped to a nature reserve near Canterbury for some bird watching yesterday. It was very gloomy, terrible for photos, but the Kingfishers were obliging as ever. The reserve is grazed by hardy Belted Angus cattle which are very cute


----------



## Ben02

Two frilled dragons arrived at the RSPCA on Christmas Eve. I worked with them yesterday. Getting them out to clean their enclosures was... very interesting


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284282
> Two frilled dragons arrived at the RSPCA on Christmas Eve. I worked with them yesterday. Getting them out to clean their enclosures was... very interesting



Of course.....this little dragon sees a monster finger coming at him for a grab! Interesting pet...


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course.....this little dragon sees a monster finger coming at him for a grab! Interesting pet...


A man bought them for his grandson. He couldn’t look after them so they are here.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena belated Xmas greetings to you and your family.
> I love a Child's Xmas in Wales by Dylan Thomas. I can identify with a lot of the story having grown up in the Welsh valleys.
> Lola is well thank you, but his eating and activity have slowed down as usual for the time of year. Some days he doesn't surface and I wish I could do the same on the dark, wet days we have had a lot of lately.
> I have bad and better days with my knee problem but I finally have an appointment for the hospital at the end of January so hopefully something can be done.
> How was your first Canadian Xmas?


Hi Lyn, sharing is caring but not with germs!! Hope your nephew knows that now. Young people these days! 
First Christmas in Canada was a quiet family affair with a ton of food. Husband wanted a Victorian-themed Christmas (he gets these ideas sometimes  ), so we had the poor man's menu of rabbit and oyster bisque. Managed to get/make mincemeat pie, but couldn't find the plum pudding and it was too late to make it. 
It's very sunny in Ottawa, especially compared with the dark late autumn and early winter in Denmark. Not much snow left on the ground, but we're expecting more (A LOT more, apparently) after Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Sorry I missed the big day. I had my in laws staying and they’re a little demanding.
> We candlight our conservatory at Christmas and it looks so pretty
> View attachment 284274
> 
> 
> On boxing day I did a shift at the rescue. My daughter came too and we had an entire room of hedgehogs to feed, clean and care for which took about 4.5 hours and gave me some respite.
> 
> View attachment 284276
> 
> View attachment 284277
> 
> View attachment 284278
> 
> 
> The in laws are back home now and we escaped to a nature reserve near Canterbury for some bird watching yesterday. It was very gloomy, terrible for photos, but the Kingfishers were obliging as ever. The reserve is grazed by hardy Belted Angus cattle which are very cute
> View attachment 284280
> 
> View attachment 284279
> 
> View attachment 284281



Brilliant pix of that Kingfisher! I’ve never ever been able to catch a good photo of one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow, what a perfect day so far today. Based on the weather forecast, I planned to get out kayaking. Great decision...

Tons of geese, ducks, one wee fox, about five eagles, including one sitting on a nest now to hatch eggs.

Here’s one pix, before we head out to do some yard wo4k.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Sorry I missed the big day. I had my in laws staying and they’re a little demanding.
> We candlight our conservatory at Christmas and it looks so pretty
> View attachment 284274
> 
> 
> On boxing day I did a shift at the rescue. My daughter came too and we had an entire room of hedgehogs to feed, clean and care for which took about 4.5 hours and gave me some respite.
> 
> View attachment 284276
> 
> View attachment 284277
> 
> View attachment 284278
> 
> 
> The in laws are back home now and we escaped to a nature reserve near Canterbury for some bird watching yesterday. It was very gloomy, terrible for photos, but the Kingfishers were obliging as ever. The reserve is grazed by hardy Belted Angus cattle which are very cute
> View attachment 284280
> 
> View attachment 284279
> 
> View attachment 284281


Beautiful ( Conservatory )
And the hedgehogs are adorable... caring for animals give me peace too.. and even better that you got to share time with your daughter...


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284282
> Two frilled dragons arrived at the RSPCA on Christmas Eve. I worked with them yesterday. Getting them out to clean their enclosures was... very interesting


How cool!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, what a perfect day so far today. Based on the weather forecast, I planned to get out kayaking. Great decision...
> 
> Tons of geese, ducks, one wee fox, about five eagles, including one sitting on a nest now to hatch eggs.
> 
> Here’s one pix, before we head out to do some yard wo4k.
> 
> View attachment 284298




Another pix...


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Brilliant pix of that Kingfisher! I’ve never ever been able to catch a good photo of one.


This one is impossible to take a bad photo of 

The stick is his regular fishing perch and it’s about 8 yards from the window of the hide. As long as nobody is clattering about he is there fishing all day! It’s got to the stage where I recognise the stick now because I see photos of him from others so often


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, what a perfect day so far today. Based on the weather forecast, I planned to get out kayaking. Great decision...
> 
> Tons of geese, ducks, one wee fox, about five eagles, including one sitting on a nest now to hatch eggs.
> 
> Here’s one pix, before we head out to do some yard wo4k.
> 
> View attachment 284298


That sounds early to start sitting!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284282
> Two frilled dragons arrived at the RSPCA on Christmas Eve. I worked with them yesterday. Getting them out to clean their enclosures was... very interesting


What a pretty little flare up...trying to look scary.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Looking East,,,,


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hope both of y’all feel better fast!


Thank you Heather


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I sympathise and hope you are feeling better soon.
> Merry Christmas Carol!


Merry Christmas Lyn. I was about to say the same to you. I hope you are feeling much better now.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have been raising babies my whole life it seems... I am not going to be one of those grandparents that keeps kids all the time... if I ever get my son up n grown, people will not see much of me I think.
> Now don’t get me wrong.... I love kids but at some point I think you should earn “time served” or something... lol


Oh I totally agree.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I have been raising babies my whole life it seems... I am not going to be one of those grandparents that keeps kids all the time... if I ever get my son up n grown, people will not see much of me I think.
> Now don’t get me wrong.... I love kids but at some point I think you should earn “time served” or something... lol


Our kids have fledged and now moan that we are never at home...

We told them that’s the general idea... we are doing what we can while we are young and fit enough to be able to!


----------



## Maro2Bear

From sunny days to rainy day blues... yucky out, cold and wet. The rainy day has provided me with some time to continue on my inside-out turning project...

An Update



The Pieces - X 4



The Design



The Glue Up





On the Lathe Turning the Inside



Turning Turning Turning



Separated & Turning The Outside


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Our kids have fledged and now moan that we are never at home...
> 
> We told them that’s the general idea... we are doing what we can while we are young and fit enough to be able to!


Amen to that.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> From sunny days to rainy day blues... yucky out, cold and wet. The rainy day has provided me with some time to continue on my inside-out turning project...
> 
> An Update
> 
> View attachment 284355
> 
> The Pieces - X 4
> 
> View attachment 284348
> 
> The Design
> 
> View attachment 284356
> 
> The Glue Up
> 
> 
> View attachment 284349
> View attachment 284350
> 
> On the Lathe Turning the Inside
> 
> View attachment 284351
> 
> Turning Turning Turning
> 
> View attachment 284354
> 
> Separated & Turning The Outside


 Curiosity killed the cat..... but not me, I’m patiently waiting to see what beautiful item you’ve crafted now;-))
(Ok.. maybe not so patiently !!! Hahaaaa)


----------



## EllieMay

Geez..guess I haven’t missed much... Had to take Cinder for an unexpected vet visit.. she got very congested with fever and vomiting..she is on some meds and feeling fine now & other than hearing all the congestion, you would never know she had been sick. 

Son & I ( and the dog) took a ride to Louisiana yesterday and spent the day with a good friend. It was stormy in the morning but cleared nicely so we were able to spend most of it outdoors. It was a nice change of scenery. 

My time off is winding down... back to work Thursday:-(


----------



## Bambam1989

Hello everyone! It's a cool morning here. 
I'm sorry your pup was feeling under the weather Heather.
Our Grim has definitely made things livelier. His intelligence is absolutely amazing. He has been with us for less than 2weeks and will already sit on command, and walks on the leash well. His favorite game is to "Go get my shoes" where he grabs a sandal and runs around the house with it til I call him to bring it to me in return for a treat. Then I'll ask him to get me my other shoe, which he happily does for another treat... He does this so much I have to hide my sandals so he will stop for a bit.


It's hard to get a good picture of Grim when he is awake. He moves so much. I had to do some finger waving just to get this one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's a cool morning here.
> I'm sorry your pup was feeling under the weather Heather.
> Our Grim has definitely made things livelier. His intelligence is absolutely amazing. He has been with us for less than 2weeks and will already sit on command, and walks on the leash well. His favorite game is to "Go get my shoes" where he grabs a sandal and runs around the house with it til I call him to bring it to me in return for a treat. Then I'll ask him to get me my other shoe, which he happily does for another treat... He does this so much I have to hide my sandals so he will stop for a bit.
> View attachment 284366
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture of Grim when he is awake. He moves so much. I had to do some finger waving just to get this one.




You need to get Grim hooked on Jenga... look at this —->


----------



## Blackdog1714

I have taught my dogs to go to their room after they engage in innapropriate behavior. They usually already know and beat me to it!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finished up a new little Snowman for the Snow Family... Big Daddy & Son in the foreground.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark, rainy, overcast today.....depressing really. Ive already taken down most of our Christmas decorations! Leaving the exterior lights on for New Years Eve....but most everything else on their way down to the basement!

On the sunny side , ..i did look up some Winter kayaking locations.

https://www.tripstodiscover.com/kayaking-in-florida/


----------



## Cathie G

It's been dark and overcast here for several days yet warm enough that even I don't need a jacket. What should be snow in Ohio in the winter is rain today and yesterday. It's supposed to turn cold but warm back up to the 50's by the weekend. As a child growing up Ohio had deep snows. I haven't seen one of those winters in decades.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have taught my dogs to go to their room after they engage in innapropriate behavior. They usually already know and beat me to it!


That's funny. They probably like their room and misbehave on purpose. Razberri does the same with her cage/end table. If I need to go shopping, as soon as I put my shoes on she goes in...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That's funny. They probably like their room and misbehave on purpose. Razberri does the same with her cage/end table. If I need to go shopping, as soon as I put my shoes on she goes in...


LOL! Misty isn't crate trained (I don't have a crate big enough), but my bedroom is her 'safe' place. When I open the drawer to get my lipstick prior to going shopping Misty goes into the bedroom and lays down behind my recliner.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's a cool morning here.
> I'm sorry your pup was feeling under the weather Heather.
> Our Grim has definitely made things livelier. His intelligence is absolutely amazing. He has been with us for less than 2weeks and will already sit on command, and walks on the leash well. His favorite game is to "Go get my shoes" where he grabs a sandal and runs around the house with it til I call him to bring it to me in return for a treat. Then I'll ask him to get me my other shoe, which he happily does for another treat... He does this so much I have to hide my sandals so he will stop for a bit.
> View attachment 284366
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture of Grim when he is awake. He moves so much. I had to do some finger waving just to get this one.


he’s super cute, I had heard that they were very smart dogs!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to get Grim hooked on Jenga... look at this —->


now that’s cool!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Finished up a new little Snowman for the Snow Family... Big Daddy & Son in the foreground.
> 
> View attachment 284367


They are all soooo cute ! I love them.


----------



## EllieMay

I think Cinder actually recognizes the Chewy boxes now... Lol!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy New Year’s Eve everyone. Daughter and I are up early and heading to the rescue. It was hard work getting up this morning because we got in late last night after a theatre trip. I am not sure I will make it to midnight to see in the new decade


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve everyone. Daughter and I are up early and heading to the rescue. It was hard work getting up this morning because we got in late last night after a theatre trip. I am not sure I will make it to midnight to see in the new decade


Good morning and happy news year eve. Great way to start the new year giving your time to help and sharing that time with daughter... I hope midnight isn’t necessary because it’s doubtful that I will see it either!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Another foggy, misty WARM morning here in Maryland. My kayaking partner in crime buzzed me last night with an itch to get out on the water. Soooo, this morning we are off. Hopefully the SUN pops out.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Another foggy, misty WARM morning here in Maryland. My kayaking partner in crime buzzed me last night with an itch to get out on the water. Soooo, this morning we are off. Hopefully the SUN pops out.


Yay!!{ you do provide the best scenery pics!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaaack!

Here is a quick pix from this morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaack!
> 
> Here is a quick pix from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 284397




Another.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Sorry I missed the big day. I had my in laws staying and they’re a little demanding.
> We candlight our conservatory at Christmas and it looks so pretty
> View attachment 284274
> 
> 
> On boxing day I did a shift at the rescue. My daughter came too and we had an entire room of hedgehogs to feed, clean and care for which took about 4.5 hours and gave me some respite.
> 
> View attachment 284276
> 
> View attachment 284277
> 
> View attachment 284278
> 
> 
> The in laws are back home now and we escaped to a nature reserve near Canterbury for some bird watching yesterday. It was very gloomy, terrible for photos, but the Kingfishers were obliging as ever. The reserve is grazed by hardy Belted Angus cattle which are very cute
> View attachment 284280
> 
> View attachment 284279
> 
> View attachment 284281


Great photos! 
Sadly lots of underweight baby hedgehogs about this year, my sister found 3 in her garden on separate occasions. No sign of adults and all too small to hibernate. So they were taken in by a rescue centre which was running out of space. My sister offered to take them back home and care for them but was told in no uncertain terms that they needed specialist care so would have to stay.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Merry Christmas Lyn. I was about to say the same to you. I hope you are feeling much better now.


Thanks Carol, still not 100% but at least I managed a whole night's sleep last night so thankfully the cough's easing.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Our kids have fledged and now moan that we are never at home...
> 
> We told them that’s the general idea... we are doing what we can while we are young and fit enough to be able to!


I don't know - parents treating the house like a hotel what's the world coming too?!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Geez..guess I haven’t missed much... Had to take Cinder for an unexpected vet visit.. she got very congested with fever and vomiting..she is on some meds and feeling fine now & other than hearing all the congestion, you would never know she had been sick.
> 
> Son & I ( and the dog) took a ride to Louisiana yesterday and spent the day with a good friend. It was stormy in the morning but cleared nicely so we were able to spend most of it outdoors. It was a nice change of scenery.
> 
> My time off is winding down... back to work Thursday:-(


Poor Cinder, hope she is better now.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's a cool morning here.
> I'm sorry your pup was feeling under the weather Heather.
> Our Grim has definitely made things livelier. His intelligence is absolutely amazing. He has been with us for less than 2weeks and will already sit on command, and walks on the leash well. His favorite game is to "Go get my shoes" where he grabs a sandal and runs around the house with it til I call him to bring it to me in return for a treat. Then I'll ask him to get me my other shoe, which he happily does for another treat... He does this so much I have to hide my sandals so he will stop for a bit.
> View attachment 284366
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture of Grim when he is awake. He moves so much. I had to do some finger waving just to get this one.


What a beautiful dog and clever too!


----------



## Lyn W

Well here we are again, another New Years Eve.
I'm having a quiet night in with the tv. I was invited to a party but didn't feel up to making the effort.
I invited my nephew to come and see the NY in with me but he wanted to stay home this year - he has Sky and Netflix ,while I only have limited channels. I was quite glad actually as it saved me going shopping and making a meal.
There's only about an hour and half of 2019 left for us and I'll be in bed just after midnight, so I'll wish you all a very Happy and Healthy 2020 for when it comes to you.
I'll see you next year until then take care and Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Misty isn't crate trained (I don't have a crate big enough), but my bedroom is her 'safe' place. When I open the drawer to get my lipstick prior to going shopping Misty goes into the bedroom and lays down behind my recliner.


My son asked me what treat to use. She doesn't mind being in her safe place though for awhile (if I put my outdoor shoes on)..Razberri just hops home for a bit...no treat needed.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Great photos!
> Sadly lots of underweight baby hedgehogs about this year, my sister found 3 in her garden on separate occasions. No sign of adults and all too small to hibernate. So they were taken in by a rescue centre which was running out of space. My sister offered to take them back home and care for them but was told in no uncertain terms that they needed specialist care so would have to stay.


They do need specialist care. We are overrun and have many farmed out to a small army of foster carers that know exactly what they’re doing.

Every rescue has the same problem this year, The warm UK autumn this year encouraged hedgehogs to have a late brood of babies and, unfortunately, the weather turned when these late babies were too small to hibernate.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve everyone. Daughter and I are up early and heading to the rescue. It was hard work getting up this morning because we got in late last night after a theatre trip. I am not sure I will make it to midnight to see in the new decade


Joseph will wake me up and make me ring in the new year with him. We'll watch the ball drop in New York city. 5 minutes later he's asleep... I usually watch it for a little while if I can.


----------



## JoesMum

Wishing everyone in the CDR a healthy and happy new year!

Here in the UK it’s 2020!


----------



## JoesMum

* Tiptoes in *

What on earth... ?

I assume _that_ was caused by the one legged pirate? Oh ... and what’s the leprechaun doing there?

And Montgomery is definitely looking the worse for wear. 

All the jellyfish are looking a sickly shade of green and they don’t want to be polished.

Oh my... the wool spider... if she exists... is going to have a dreadful hangover.

That must have been one heck of a new year’s eve party in here...

I suppose that’s the problem when the CDR is in so many time zones. They just kept celebrating midnight over and again! I’ll leave them in peace to recover and pop back later with some paracetamol

* Tiptoes out *


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> * Tiptoes in *
> 
> What on earth... ?
> 
> I assume _that_ was caused by the one legged pirate? Oh ... and what’s the leprechaun doing there?
> 
> And Montgomery is definitely looking the worse for wear.
> 
> All the jellyfish are looking a sickly shade of green and they don’t want to be polished.
> 
> Oh my... the wool spider... if she exists... is going to have a dreadful hangover.
> 
> That must have been one heck of a new year’s eve party in here...
> 
> I suppose that’s the problem when the CDR is in so many time zones. They just kept celebrating midnight over and again! I’ll leave them in peace to recover and pop back later with some paracetamol
> 
> * Tiptoes out *


Lol!!! Happy new year!


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## EllieMay

Well, the pork is in the oven and the peas and cabbage on the stove.... what are you doing today on the first day of 2020?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well, the pork is in the oven and the peas and cabbage on the stove.... what are you doing today on the first day of 2020?



Relaxing.  We put some sauerkraut, kielbasa sausages, potatoes & apples on the cast iron griddle early. Finishing up some Christmasy Snowmen, putting away Xmas decorations, had a nice fire in the back garden fire pit, cleaned up the woodworking area, watched the Rose Bowl parade & game. Ogh, kicking back too. Happy New Year!


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Well, the pork is in the oven and the peas and cabbage on the stove.... what are you doing today on the first day of 2020?


Working !
A very Happy New Year 2020 for all roomies !


----------



## Bee62

For all my roommates, whereever they live:

https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3502243&path=83554&pmode=init


----------



## Bee62

Hey, where are all my roommates ? Is everyone staying in his dark, cold corner with a bad, bad hangover ? 
As Linda said, the yellyfishs are green, the hedhogs still drunken, the armadillos sleeping deep and the leprechaun and the one legged pirate snore so loud that the penguins hide scared in their corner. Or was it the wool spider ( if she exist ) that scared them with the lot of knittings ? I can`t remember that I have ever seen a penguin with a woolen coat !
But where are you, my roommates ????? I miss you.

Here is a little thing that might make you smile: Get well soon:

https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=6&fldCard=3478786&path=83552&pmode=init


----------



## JoesMum

It’s still mighty quiet in here. I have administered water and paracetamol to those in need. The wool spider, if she exists, seems grateful for the kindness. I am sure she’ll be back on form soon.

Montgomery is looking a bit shame faced and the pirate has made a huge pot of coffee so hopefully normality will be restored soon


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Dark, dreary and wet here this morning. Not cold, upper 40’s & almost 60 later today, but yucky none-the-less.

My kayaking friend captured a few of the birdies we saw earlier this week. Not a bad paddle when one sees 1000s of geese, many ducks, swans & eagles.







Below is another one of my calm, dark moody pix from the same trip.


*Parish Creek, Shady Side off the West River, Maryland*


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Dark, dreary and wet here this morning. Not cold, upper 40’s & almost 60 later today, but yucky none-the-less.
> 
> My kayaking friend captured a few of the birdies we saw earlier this week. Not a bad paddle when one sees 1000s of geese, many ducks, swans & eagles.
> 
> View attachment 284464
> View attachment 284465
> View attachment 284466
> 
> 
> 
> Below is another one of my calm, dark moody pix from the same trip.
> 
> 
> *Parish Creek, Shady Side off the West River, Maryland*
> View attachment 284467


Beautiful as always... y’all must have a heavy eagle population there...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful as always... y’all must have a heavy eagle population there...



Yes, I think we do have a pretty healthy population of Eagles here. Lots of fresh fish and other game to eat. Lots of open space, protected lands.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big day today. To make a long story short, when I lived in England I purchased a nice old working “long case clock” aka a Grandfather clock. Moved back to the States, where it sat in storage. Then we moved back overseas for the next xx years, and clock was in storage. Finally moved back to the US, but our clock sustained some broken glass damage to the main face. 
We never got the clock face/mechanism out due to the glass issue. 

Sooooo, fast forward a few weeks back. Wifey met a guy who works on clocks. He not only got the new glass, but installed the glass AND got us two pieces for the pendulum that somehow weren't packed up . 

Today, we got the clock mechanism in, weights hung, all in place. Started up with a gentle push of the pendulum and it rang at the top of the hour. *Twenty five years in storage! and it has new life! *

It was made by Tinkler, in Newcastle.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hey, where are all my roommates ? Is everyone staying in his dark, cold corner with a bad, bad hangover ?
> As Linda said, the yellyfishs are green, the hedhogs still drunken, the armadillos sleeping deep and the leprechaun and the one legged pirate snore so loud that the penguins hide scared in their corner. Or was it the wool spider ( if she exist ) that scared them with the lot of knittings ? I can`t remember that I have ever seen a penguin with a woolen coat !
> But where are you, my roommates ????? I miss you.
> 
> Here is a little thing that might make you smile: Get well soon:
> 
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=6&fldCard=3478786&path=83552&pmode=init


Yea! Where's all the chitchat? My childhood nickname is Chatty Cathie. I'm afraid I'm going to explode.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day today. To make a long story short, when I lived in England I purchased a nice old working “long case clock” aka a Grandfather clock. Moved back to the States, where it sat in storage. Then we moved back overseas for the next xx years, and clock was in storage. Finally moved back to the US, but our clock sustained some broken glass damage to the main face.
> We never got the clock face/mechanism out due to the glass issue.
> 
> Sooooo, fast forward a few weeks back. Wifey met a guy who works on clocks. He not only got the new glass, but installed the glass AND got us two pieces for the pendulum that somehow weren't packed up .
> 
> Today, we got the clock mechanism in, weights hung, all in place. Started up with a gentle push of the pendulum and it rang at the top of the hour. *Twenty five years in storage! and it has new life! *
> 
> It was made by Tinkler, in Newcastle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 284478
> View attachment 284479


Nice.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overcast, rainy. No kayaking today. Clock is still running...

Thought Id give this one last snowman a bit of a bowler hat. Next step is to apply the inlay into the buttons, eyes, mouth. That will dry overnight & get turned off smooth before the parting off from the bottom, painting & varnishing. And adding in a nose!

The Snow Family Inspects a New Family Member


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, rainy. No kayaking today. Clock is still running...
> 
> Thought Id give this one last snowman a bit of a bowler hat. Next step is to apply the inlay into the buttons, eyes, mouth. That will dry overnight & get turned off smooth before the parting off from the bottom, painting & varnishing. And adding in a nose!
> 
> The Snow Family Inspects a New Family Member
> View attachment 284485


What an adorable family. They all turned out so well...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well, the pork is in the oven and the peas and cabbage on the stove.... what are you doing today on the first day of 2020?


I was being a couch potato when I wasn't playing with my animals. I cooked dinner Tuesday and had leftovers. Thursday I was board but stayed home...Today I found a cute winter coat for me at kohl's for $16 and 1cent. And got Dilly a fresh bag of kitty food. I always buy the smallest bags because he enjoys the fresh bags so much he licks the air as I open them.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, rainy. No kayaking today. Clock is still running...
> 
> Thought Id give this one last snowman a bit of a bowler hat. Next step is to apply the inlay into the buttons, eyes, mouth. That will dry overnight & get turned off smooth before the parting off from the bottom, painting & varnishing. And adding in a nose!
> 
> The Snow Family Inspects a New Family Member
> View attachment 284485


So he hails from a century prior to the others... LOL... HE’S SPECIAL!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was being a couch potato when I wasn't playing with my animals. I cooked dinner Tuesday and had leftovers. Thursday I was board but stayed home...Today I found a cute winter coat for me at kohl's for $16 and 1cent. And got Dilly a fresh bag of kitty food. I always buy the smallest bags because he enjoys the fresh bags so much he licks the air as I open them.


Nice! I love a good bargain... I bet Dilly licking the air is pretty comical to watch!


----------



## EllieMay

I have had so much time off that my work load has been crazy the past couple days... it’s good to be missed but DANG!!! Monday and Tuesday will be full days too because I’ll have to be in Houston Wednesday - Friday next week for meetings... I’m taking Cinder with me so that may lighten my mood some... I hate traveling for work!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

Our children returned to their respective homes on new year’s day. We went for a long walk with the binoculars on Thursday which was unremarkable as the weather was grey and there wasn’t a lot about, but it was good to get some fresh air. Yesterday, I met with friends from my moderator forum in Salisbury (infamous for Russians with an alleged interest in its 123m cathedral spire). Today we have packed up the Christmas decorations, cleaned and returned the house to its normal state.

We have also got our suitcases out of the roof and are starting to pack for our long trip... less than 3 weeks to go!

I hope all is well in your corner of the CDR/world


----------



## Bambam1989

EllieMay said:


> I have had so much time off that my work load has been crazy the past couple days... it’s good to be missed but DANG!!! Monday and Tuesday will be full days too because I’ll have to be in Houston Wednesday - Friday next week for meetings... I’m taking Cinder with me so that may lighten my mood some... I hate traveling for work!!!


I'll be going to Houston today. There is an art show there that I am going to scope out. If I like it I'll be putting in an application to try and get in.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll be going to Houston today. There is an art show there that I am going to scope out. If I like it I'll be putting in an application to try and get in.



Great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of a feast for our Sully today. Five nice cactus pads ready to go.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Our children returned to their respective homes on new year’s day. We went for a long walk with the binoculars on Thursday which was unremarkable as the weather was grey and there wasn’t a lot about, but it was good to get some fresh air. Yesterday, I met with friends from my moderator forum in Salisbury (infamous for Russians with an alleged interest in its 123m cathedral spire). Today we have packed up the Christmas decorations, cleaned and returned the house to its normal state.
> 
> We have also got our suitcases out of the roof and are starting to pack for our long trip... less than 3 weeks to go!
> 
> I hope all is well in your corner of the CDR/world



Great...exciting times! I have most of our xmas decorations down as well. Need to wrap up the outdoor lights n box them up. The most difficult task is getting the extendable ladder out and up to the peak of the roof to take down our large wreath.

Trip....you will only be on Instagram?


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll be going to Houston today. There is an art show there that I am going to scope out. If I like it I'll be putting in an application to try and get in.


I hope it’s nice! Your work deserves to be seen.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Nice! I love a good bargain... I bet Dilly licking the air is pretty comical to watch!


The coat turned out to be great. I loved wearing it today. It's not a bargain if I can't feel comfortable wearing it. It felt great...and Dilly is another story!!! Last night he was trying new vocalizations. I promise I'm telling the truth. He was saying Noel...and other things too. I've been allowing Razberri to remain free at night with me since new years eve and even between Dilly talking and Razberri tapping me on the shoulder...I've been sleeping with a smile on my face.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll be going to Houston today. There is an art show there that I am going to scope out. If I like it I'll be putting in an application to try and get in.


If they refuse it's their loss.


----------



## Bambam1989

Well the art show was a major let down. Not at all what I was hoping it to be. Some of the artists setup there were pretty good but most of them were... Not. Lots of people were there but the walkways were so small you couldn't hardly walk without plowing over someone who was trying to look at the art. We walked around, and tried to talk to the artists but it was like they didn't want to actually sell anything and would basically snub you. There was a nice couple who were selling handmade soaps that I chatted with (and bought some great smelling soap) they described it as more of a "show off your work" not a "actually sell the work" place. The people who did good there were the ones making jewelry, soaps, or other smaller items. The only one of us that enjoyed ourselves was Grim, he got to greet several dogs and people and was praised as being such a behaved pup.


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day today. To make a long story short, when I lived in England I purchased a nice old working “long case clock” aka a Grandfather clock. Moved back to the States, where it sat in storage. Then we moved back overseas for the next xx years, and clock was in storage. Finally moved back to the US, but our clock sustained some broken glass damage to the main face.
> We never got the clock face/mechanism out due to the glass issue.
> 
> Sooooo, fast forward a few weeks back. Wifey met a guy who works on clocks. He not only got the new glass, but installed the glass AND got us two pieces for the pendulum that somehow weren't packed up .
> 
> Today, we got the clock mechanism in, weights hung, all in place. Started up with a gentle push of the pendulum and it rang at the top of the hour. *Twenty five years in storage! and it has new life! *
> 
> It was made by Tinkler, in Newcastle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 284478
> View attachment 284479


This is a very nice old clock. Good you gave it a "new life".


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yea! Where's all the chitchat? My childhood nickname is Chatty Cathie. I'm afraid I'm going to explode.


Hey, chatty Cathie is a fine nick name. I was much talking in school too. Unfortunately not with the teacher. That`s why the teachers always sat my best girlfriend and me apart to each other.
Please don`t explode. It will make such a bloody mess in here ....


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, rainy. No kayaking today. Clock is still running...
> 
> Thought Id give this one last snowman a bit of a bowler hat. Next step is to apply the inlay into the buttons, eyes, mouth. That will dry overnight & get turned off smooth before the parting off from the bottom, painting & varnishing. And adding in a nose!
> 
> The Snow Family Inspects a New Family Member
> View attachment 284485


In Germany we sometimes take a piece of coal for a snowmans nose.


----------



## Bee62

HELLO.....


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hey, chatty Cathie is a fine nick name. I was much talking in school too. Unfortunately not with the teacher. That`s why the teachers always sat my best girlfriend and me apart to each other.
> Please don`t explode. It will make such a bloody mess in here ....


Ohh so you were a busy little bee...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Well the art show was a major let down. Not at all what I was hoping it to be. Some of the artists setup there were pretty good but most of them were... Not. Lots of people were there but the walkways were so small you couldn't hardly walk without plowing over someone who was trying to look at the art. We walked around, and tried to talk to the artists but it was like they didn't want to actually sell anything and would basically snub you. There was a nice couple who were selling handmade soaps that I chatted with (and bought some great smelling soap) they described it as more of a "show off your work" not a "actually sell the work" place. The people who did good there were the ones making jewelry, soaps, or other smaller items. The only one of us that enjoyed ourselves was Grim, he got to greet several dogs and people and was praised as being such a behaved pup.


In those situations, have cheap prints of your work available for sale to help cover the cost of being there...that is if you like the show in the first place. You might get more commissioned jobs that way.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we sometimes take a piece of coal for a snowmans nose.


That's interesting because around Roseville, Ohio there are artists that use coal. Sculptors carve beautiful little figurines of animals and more. Then put them for sale in various small family owned stores in the area. Roseville is well known for beautiful antique glass.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello everyone! It's a cool morning here.
> I'm sorry your pup was feeling under the weather Heather.
> Our Grim has definitely made things livelier. His intelligence is absolutely amazing. He has been with us for less than 2weeks and will already sit on command, and walks on the leash well. His favorite game is to "Go get my shoes" where he grabs a sandal and runs around the house with it til I call him to bring it to me in return for a treat. Then I'll ask him to get me my other shoe, which he happily does for another treat... He does this so much I have to hide my sandals so he will stop for a bit.
> View attachment 284366
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture of Grim when he is awake. He moves so much. I had to do some finger waving just to get this one.


Grim sounds like an awesome dog.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> * Tiptoes in *
> 
> What on earth... ?
> 
> I assume _that_ was caused by the one legged pirate? Oh ... and what’s the leprechaun doing there?
> 
> And Montgomery is definitely looking the worse for wear.
> 
> All the jellyfish are looking a sickly shade of green and they don’t want to be polished.
> 
> Oh my... the wool spider... if she exists... is going to have a dreadful hangover.
> 
> That must have been one heck of a new year’s eve party in here...
> 
> I suppose that’s the problem when the CDR is in so many time zones. They just kept celebrating midnight over and again! I’ll leave them in peace to recover and pop back later with some paracetamol
> 
> * Tiptoes out *


Oh dear. Poor buggers. Happy New Year.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Dark, dreary and wet here this morning. Not cold, upper 40’s & almost 60 later today, but yucky none-the-less.
> 
> My kayaking friend captured a few of the birdies we saw earlier this week. Not a bad paddle when one sees 1000s of geese, many ducks, swans & eagles.
> 
> View attachment 284464
> View attachment 284465
> View attachment 284466
> 
> 
> 
> Below is another one of my calm, dark moody pix from the same trip.
> 
> 
> *Parish Creek, Shady Side off the West River, Maryland*
> View attachment 284467


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have had so much time off that my work load has been crazy the past couple days... it’s good to be missed but DANG!!! Monday and Tuesday will be full days too because I’ll have to be in Houston Wednesday - Friday next week for meetings... I’m taking Cinder with me so that may lighten my mood some... I hate traveling for work!!!


Today was my first day back at work as well. I so enjoyed my time off that I did not want to come back this morning.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I'll be going to Houston today. There is an art show there that I am going to scope out. If I like it I'll be putting in an application to try and get in.


Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Well the art show was a major let down. Not at all what I was hoping it to be. Some of the artists setup there were pretty good but most of them were... Not. Lots of people were there but the walkways were so small you couldn't hardly walk without plowing over someone who was trying to look at the art. We walked around, and tried to talk to the artists but it was like they didn't want to actually sell anything and would basically snub you. There was a nice couple who were selling handmade soaps that I chatted with (and bought some great smelling soap) they described it as more of a "show off your work" not a "actually sell the work" place. The people who did good there were the ones making jewelry, soaps, or other smaller items. The only one of us that enjoyed ourselves was Grim, he got to greet several dogs and people and was praised as being such a behaved pup.


Oh, How disappointing.


----------



## CarolM

A Good Day and Very Happy 2020 to everyone. 

This will be the last year that you can say you will have 2020 vision. And I really hope that everyone has a fantastic year.
My holiday was lovely, we did not go anywhere just chilled at home, cleaned out the Wendy house and did some odd jobs here and there around the house.

Sadly I am back at work and the only up side of that is, is that it is easier for me to come and say Hi in the CDR.

My torts have been spending their time outside full time for the last two weeks and are thriving and enjoying it completely. I go and check on them everyday and we end up playing hide and seek every single time. They love hiding away from me. LOL the naughty little buggers. But I love them still.

Until tomorrow, Have an awesome rest of the Day.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Great...exciting times! I have most of our xmas decorations down as well. Need to wrap up the outdoor lights n box them up. The most difficult task is getting the extendable ladder out and up to the peak of the roof to take down our large wreath.
> 
> Trip....you will only be on Instagram?


Yes. To preserve my mobile phone data allowance, I will have to limit my time online severely.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Yes. To preserve my mobile phone data allowance, I will have to limit my time online severely.


I use Wi-Fi in our home for the CDR and TFO but nowhere else. Joseph has an iPad and his adult programs also have WiFi so it doesn't cost an arm and leg.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone hope you are all well and enjoying the New Year and decade so far!
I have the first day back at work blues!
It was lovely to see everyone today but I don't really want to go back tomorrow.
I don't feel as if I've had a holiday thanks to my cough and cold, but never mind only about 7 weeks to the next holiday and who knows there maybe some snow days as well!
Time to go back a few pages and catch up.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have had so much time off that my work load has been crazy the past couple days... it’s good to be missed but DANG!!! Monday and Tuesday will be full days too because I’ll have to be in Houston Wednesday - Friday next week for meetings... I’m taking Cinder with me so that may lighten my mood some... I hate traveling for work!!!


It must take some organising with the 2 and 4 legged family.
Safe travels to you and Cinder!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Our children returned to their respective homes on new year’s day. We went for a long walk with the binoculars on Thursday which was unremarkable as the weather was grey and there wasn’t a lot about, but it was good to get some fresh air. Yesterday, I met with friends from my moderator forum in Salisbury (infamous for Russians with an alleged interest in its 123m cathedral spire). Today we have packed up the Christmas decorations, cleaned and returned the house to its normal state.
> 
> We have also got our suitcases out of the roof and are starting to pack for our long trip... less than 3 weeks to go!
> 
> I hope all is well in your corner of the CDR/world


My decorations were packed yesterday and waiting upstairs to be moved to the attic for another year. I'm waiting for my nephew to help me as I don't trust myself on ladders with my wonky knees.
Where are you going on your travels? I've forgotten.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of a feast for our Sully today. Five nice cactus pads ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 284500


Lola would enjoy those, he loves aloe.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Well the art show was a major let down. Not at all what I was hoping it to be. Some of the artists setup there were pretty good but most of them were... Not. Lots of people were there but the walkways were so small you couldn't hardly walk without plowing over someone who was trying to look at the art. We walked around, and tried to talk to the artists but it was like they didn't want to actually sell anything and would basically snub you. There was a nice couple who were selling handmade soaps that I chatted with (and bought some great smelling soap) they described it as more of a "show off your work" not a "actually sell the work" place. The people who did good there were the ones making jewelry, soaps, or other smaller items. The only one of us that enjoyed ourselves was Grim, he got to greet several dogs and people and was praised as being such a behaved pup.


That's a shame but at least you were able to see if it's the right sort of place for your work. 
Do you have your own website for your work?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day today. To make a long story short, when I lived in England I purchased a nice old working “long case clock” aka a Grandfather clock. Moved back to the States, where it sat in storage. Then we moved back overseas for the next xx years, and clock was in storage. Finally moved back to the US, but our clock sustained some broken glass damage to the main face.
> We never got the clock face/mechanism out due to the glass issue.
> 
> Sooooo, fast forward a few weeks back. Wifey met a guy who works on clocks. He not only got the new glass, but installed the glass AND got us two pieces for the pendulum that somehow weren't packed up .
> 
> Today, we got the clock mechanism in, weights hung, all in place. Started up with a gentle push of the pendulum and it rang at the top of the hour. *Twenty five years in storage! and it has new life! *
> 
> It was made by Tinkler, in Newcastle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 284478
> View attachment 284479


That's lovely. Is it a full size grandfather clock or a grandmother clock?


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> In Germany we sometimes take a piece of coal for a snowmans nose.


We used coal for the eyes and the nose, which we pinched from our coal house when we had real fires before central heating. Very few homes use coal for heating these days so I suppose the kids use stones.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting because around Roseville, Ohio there are artists that use coal. Sculptors carve beautiful little figurines of animals and more. Then put them for sale in various small family owned stores in the area. Roseville is well known for beautiful antique glass.


I have some lovely little mice carved from coal.
Coal mining used to be one of the main industries in Wales and many of my uncles and my grandfather worked in the mines, but sadly they are all closed now.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I use Wi-Fi in our home for the CDR and TFO but nowhere else. Joseph has an iPad and his adult programs also have WiFi so it doesn't cost an arm and leg.


That’s what I do when I am at home... however, I shall not be at home for the best part of two months


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My decorations were packed yesterday and waiting upstairs to be moved to the attic for another year. I'm waiting for my nephew to help me as I don't trust myself on ladders with my wonky knees.
> Where are you going on your travels? I've forgotten.


New Zealand


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> New Zealand


Ah yes, I thought it was a far flung place like NZ or Australia.
Very exciting - I wouldn't know where to start packing for such a long trip!
I think I'd be tempted to take an empty case and buy it all when I got there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely. Is it a full size grandfather clock or a grandmother clock?



Yep, it’s a full size long case (Grandfather) clock. I guess a good 7 feet tall or more.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, it’s a full size long case (Grandfather) clock. I guess a good 7 feet tall or more.
> 
> View attachment 284588


Nice! What's its age?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> New Zealand


Oh wow!!! I missed that too... I have always wanted to travel there.. I will be so excited to see your photos!!! You document your travels so well so it’s the most updated form of educating I can get I wish you much fun and hope it’s hassle free travel for you!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Ah yes, I thought it was a far flung place like NZ or Australia.
> Very exciting - I wouldn't know where to start packing for such a long trip!
> I think I'd be tempted to take an empty case and buy it all when I got there.


I like how you think!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all well and enjoying the New Year and decade so far!
> I have the first day back at work blues!
> It was lovely to see everyone today but I don't really want to go back tomorrow.
> I don't feel as if I've had a holiday thanks to my cough and cold, but never mind only about 7 weeks to the next holiday and who knows there maybe some snow days as well!
> Time to go back a few pages and catch up.


I'm so glad you're back with us. I hope and pray you get lots of beautiful snowy days..and I'm hoping the same for me. It's January and we're still having late fall days. Tell Lola hello from me...and keep getting better and better.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s what I do when I am at home... however, I shall not be at home for the best part of two months


New Zealand wow! Enjoy! Yourselves! I'll try to look at Instagram more.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have some lovely little mice carved from coal.
> Coal mining used to be one of the main industries in Wales and many of my uncles and my grandfather worked in the mines, but sadly they are all closed now.


I liked the sculptures from coal better then the beautiful antique glass. That area of Ohio is financially poor also but so rich in what counts.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

I had my follow up appointment yesterday. Today I am going in for a CT angio. Doctor thinks I might have a PE. I am praying to God I dont. I am being sent to a heart specialist for a dobutamine echo. I just


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I liked the sculptures from coal better then the beautiful antique glass. That area of Ohio is financially poor also but so rich in what counts.



I grew up in North Eastern Pennsylvania...the heart of the Pennsylvania anthracite coal region. Carving & making objects from coal was popular in that region too. One could even visit a touristy coal mine - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...al_Mine_Steam_Train-Ashland_Pennsylvania.html

Or, just read up on the craft - 

http://journalofantiques.com/features/the-art-of-anthracite-coal-carving/


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I like how you think!!!



one doesn't need much, as long as you don’t run into anyone you know! With the chaos at airports these days, it is just so much easier to travel lightly, pack smartly. Buy local, but not at the airports.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I had my follow up appointment yesterday. Today I am going in for a CT angio. Doctor thinks I might have a PE. I am praying to God I dont. I am being sent to a heart specialist for a dobutamine echo. I just



PE , pulmonary edema?


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I had my follow up appointment yesterday. Today I am going in for a CT angio. Doctor thinks I might have a PE. I am praying to God I dont. I am being sent to a heart specialist for a dobutamine echo. I just


My fingers are firmly crossed that this doesn’t turn out to be anything too serious. Worrying times


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I have been at the rescue again today. As well as the usual hedgehogs and pigeons, we had a rather poorly badger who is picking up a bit 




A mute swan that is head to the Swan Sanctuary about 40 miles from here for specialist care



And a dormouse. This tiny creature had its nest disturbed in someone’s garden. It should be hibernating right now. My daughter and I first cared from him on New Year’s Eve. He will be leaving the hospital next weekend to join a breeding programme and his offspring will be reintroduced to the wild


----------



## EllieMay

some cuteness for you!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad you're back with us. I hope and pray you get lots of beautiful snowy days..and I'm hoping the same for me. It's January and we're still having late fall days. Tell Lola hello from me...and keep getting better and better.


Thanks Cathie, I will pass on your hello to Lola but he was back in bed when I got home today. He had eaten his food though so he's OK.
It's unseasonably warm here too, but I think the temps are due to fall within normal range in the next couple of days.
Feb/March have been our snowy months in recent years but the rumours of another Beast from the East have gone quiet at the moment, but who knows whats around the corner?


----------



## Lyn W

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I had my follow up appointment yesterday. Today I am going in for a CT angio. Doctor thinks I might have a PE. I am praying to God I dont. I am being sent to a heart specialist for a dobutamine echo. I just


I hope the scan today was OK. I'll be thinking of you and sending all good wishes for a positive result.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I grew up in North Eastern Pennsylvania...the heart of the Pennsylvania anthracite coal region. Carving & making objects from coal was popular in that region too. One could even visit a touristy coal mine - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...al_Mine_Steam_Train-Ashland_Pennsylvania.html
> 
> Or, just read up on the craft -
> 
> http://journalofantiques.com/features/the-art-of-anthracite-coal-carving/


We have a mine that has become a tourist attraction called Big Pit. You can go down in the cage and ex miners take you on a tour underground. I've been several times but wouldn't want to do it everyday as they did in their working life.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been at the rescue again today. As well as the usual hedgehogs and pigeons, we had a rather poorly badger who is picking up a bit
> 
> View attachment 284596
> 
> 
> A mute swan that is head to the Swan Sanctuary about 40 miles from here for specialist care
> View attachment 284597
> 
> 
> And a dormouse. This tiny creature had its nest disturbed in someone’s garden. It should be hibernating right now. My daughter and I first cared from him on New Year’s Eve. He will be leaving the hospital next weekend to join a breeding programme and his offspring will be reintroduced to the wild
> View attachment 284598


Our mixed up seasons cause havoc with the wildlife hibernation cycle.
I hope they all make a good recovery and have successful releases.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> some cuteness for you!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all, I hope everyone is having a good Tuesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our first little snowfall of the Season. It was sunny & bright a few hours ago. In fact, i had time to blow some leaves around, rake, prune some grapes & hydrangeas and start up the lawn mower & shredder (to keep the engines fresh through Winter). 

Our Back Garden - Winter 2020


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We have a mine that has become a tourist attraction called Big Pit. You can go down in the cage and ex miners take you on a tour underground. I've been several times but wouldn't want to do it everyday as they did in their working life.


I have been there too and I agree!


----------



## Lyn W

I've not seen any recent posts from Ray, is he away?
Hope you, Rose and Opo are well @Ray--Opo


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I grew up in North Eastern Pennsylvania...the heart of the Pennsylvania anthracite coal region. Carving & making objects from coal was popular in that region too. One could even visit a touristy coal mine - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...al_Mine_Steam_Train-Ashland_Pennsylvania.html
> 
> Or, just read up on the craft -
> 
> http://journalofantiques.com/features/the-art-of-anthracite-coal-carving/


Yes truely carved coal sculptures have a beautiful sheen that's unmistakable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Our first little snowfall of the Season. It was sunny & bright a few hours ago. In fact, i had time to blow some leaves around, rake, prune some grapes & hydrangeas and start up the lawn mower & shredder (to keep the engines fresh through Winter).
> 
> Our Back Garden - Winter 2020
> View attachment 284611




I think our first snowfall of the season has ended. A nice heavy dusting makes everything look clean n fresh.






Nothing too much really.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Yes truely carved coal sculptures have a beautiful sheen that's unmistakable.





genuine Welsh Coal about 2 inches SCL


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> I think our first snowfall of the season has ended. A nice heavy dusting makes everything look clean n fresh.
> 
> View attachment 284617
> View attachment 284618
> View attachment 284619
> 
> 
> Nothing too much really.



The sun is out this morning, some nice shimmer going on in the trees.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 284623
> 
> genuine Welsh Coal about 2 inches SCL


I didn't realize it is such a widespread art form. I just thought it was so beautiful when I visited the Roseville area...and the sculptures were just in little mom and pop stores. I would think it takes a lot of talent to bring to life a lump of coal but they do.


----------



## Cathie G

A little picture and little pictures have big ears. My best guess is,

Razberri is guarding her toy piano.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> A little picture and little pictures have big ears. My best guess is,
> View attachment 284650
> Razberri is guarding her toy piano.


Maybe you should get her a flamboyant outfit and call her Liberazberri 
Can she play Hare on a G String by Bach?


----------



## Lyn W

Just popped in to say a quick hello before bedtime.
Looks like it's been very quiet in here today, but some lovely pics from Mark, Linda and a funny one from Cathie.
Enjoy the rest of your Weds - not long until the weekend now.
But for now it's time I said Nos Da.
Take care


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you should get her a flamboyant outfit and call her Liberazberri
> Can she play Hare on a G String by Bach?


She only plays it when she's making a statement. Other days she might be thumping


Lyn W said:


> Just popped in to say a quick hello before bedtime.
> Looks like it's been very quiet in here today, but some lovely pics from Mark, Linda and a funny one from Cathie.
> Enjoy the rest of your Weds - not long until the weekend now.
> But for now it's time I said Nos Da.
> Take care


She plays her piano for attention. If she can't get it that way she thumps. She does like Bach. She got her name from the Prince song at around 5 weeks old....Rasberry Beret. He had died and every time the song played Razberri danced. She still does. You take care too.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've not seen any recent posts from Ray, is he away?
> Hope you, Rose and Opo are well @Ray--Opo


I've been watching also. He posted not real long ago...but too long for me. I need my Ray, Rose, and Opo fix.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all well and enjoying the New Year and decade so far!
> I have the first day back at work blues!
> It was lovely to see everyone today but I don't really want to go back tomorrow.
> I don't feel as if I've had a holiday thanks to my cough and cold, but never mind only about 7 weeks to the next holiday and who knows there maybe some snow days as well!
> Time to go back a few pages and catch up.


I feel for you. It is horrible having to go back to work. Hopefully you get back into the swing of things quickly again.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I had my follow up appointment yesterday. Today I am going in for a CT angio. Doctor thinks I might have a PE. I am praying to God I dont. I am being sent to a heart specialist for a dobutamine echo. I just


Oh, I am holding thumbs that you don't as well. Good Luck and I hope the appointment went well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I grew up in North Eastern Pennsylvania...the heart of the Pennsylvania anthracite coal region. Carving & making objects from coal was popular in that region too. One could even visit a touristy coal mine - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...al_Mine_Steam_Train-Ashland_Pennsylvania.html
> 
> Or, just read up on the craft -
> 
> http://journalofantiques.com/features/the-art-of-anthracite-coal-carving/


Very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been at the rescue again today. As well as the usual hedgehogs and pigeons, we had a rather poorly badger who is picking up a bit
> 
> View attachment 284596
> 
> 
> A mute swan that is head to the Swan Sanctuary about 40 miles from here for specialist care
> View attachment 284597
> 
> 
> And a dormouse. This tiny creature had its nest disturbed in someone’s garden. It should be hibernating right now. My daughter and I first cared from him on New Year’s Eve. He will be leaving the hospital next weekend to join a breeding programme and his offspring will be reintroduced to the wild
> View attachment 284598


Oh Sweet. I love your photos of the rescued animals. I am going to miss them while you are in New Zealand.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> some cuteness for you!


AWWWWW, I loved all the cuteness. So adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our first little snowfall of the Season. It was sunny & bright a few hours ago. In fact, i had time to blow some leaves around, rake, prune some grapes & hydrangeas and start up the lawn mower & shredder (to keep the engines fresh through Winter).
> 
> Our Back Garden - Winter 2020
> View attachment 284611


Postcard perfect


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 284623
> 
> genuine Welsh Coal about 2 inches SCL


ooh. How beautiful!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> A little picture and little pictures have big ears. My best guess is,
> View attachment 284650
> Razberri is guarding her toy piano.


That is just sooooo cute.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone. Nice to see all the pictures and videos of cuteness. Along with the beautiful scenery. Thank you for them.

Being back at work sucks. I wish I could do my own thing and not have to worry about a salary. Oh well such is life. We are busy having our house painted so of course the torts are back inside, which they are not too happy about. But at least the house will look nice once they are done. I will just have to make sure that all the paint etc is picked up before the torts go back out again. They have been permanently outside for four weeks now and are loving every minute of it. And I don't need to worry so much about their food as long as I make sure that they have plenty of good plants to graze from. Yayyyy me.

I bought a whole lot of seeds again and want to plant them and at some time in the future I want to make a DIY Hydroponics garden. As I think it will help with saving water as far as my plants are concerned. But that is a project for future.

In the meantime I am asking around by the tyre companies if any of them have any tyres which they are planning to scrap which I can maybe take off their hands and then I will use them to make myself some pot plants for three trees that I want to grow in my back garden to give it some colour and shade.
Royal Empress Tree



Delonix Regia Tree



and a Moringa tree: The leaves from the Moringa tree will of course be very good food for the torts. So hopefully this time I will have much better luck with the seeds than I did before. And since it will be in a Tyre DIY Pot it cannot be destroyed by the lawn mowing company when they come to cut the grass in the garden.




Anyway that is me over and out until either tomorrow or Monday again. Chat to you all soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Nice to see all the pictures and videos of cuteness. Along with the beautiful scenery. Thank you for them.
> 
> Being back at work sucks. I wish I could do my own thing and not have to worry about a salary. Oh well such is life. We are busy having our house painted so of course the torts are back inside, which they are not too happy about. But at least the house will look nice once they are done. I will just have to make sure that all the paint etc is picked up before the torts go back out again. They have been permanently outside for four weeks now and are loving every minute of it. And I don't need to worry so much about their food as long as I make sure that they have plenty of good plants to graze from. Yayyyy me.
> 
> I bought a whole lot of seeds again and want to plant them and at some time in the future I want to make a DIY Hydroponics garden. As I think it will help with saving water as far as my plants are concerned. But that is a project for future.
> 
> In the meantime I am asking around by the tyre companies if any of them have any tyres which they are planning to scrap which I can maybe take off their hands and then I will use them to make myself some pot plants for three trees that I want to grow in my back garden to give it some colour and shade.
> Royal Empress Tree
> View attachment 284674
> 
> 
> Delonix Regia Tree
> View attachment 284675
> 
> 
> and a Moringa tree: The leaves from the Moringa tree will of course be very good food for the torts. So hopefully this time I will have much better luck with the seeds than I did before. And since it will be in a Tyre DIY Pot it cannot be destroyed by the lawn mowing company when they come to cut the grass in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 284676
> 
> 
> Anyway that is me over and out until either tomorrow or Monday again. Chat to you all soon.




Hurry, get your torts back out in the garden! Interesting choice of seeds/trees. When we first moved into this house I had an Empress tree growing in a pot, but it didn't do well once transplanted. I probably shocked the fast growing roots. _*Paulownia tomentosa*_ (common names *princess tree*, *empress tree*, or *foxglove-tree*, is a deciduous tree in the family Paulowniaceae, native to central and western China. It is an extremely fast-growing tree, and is a persistent exotic invasive in North America.

Have fun planting!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Lyn W said:


> I hope the scan today was OK. I'll be thinking of you and sending all good wishes for a positive result.


Thank you much. Scan did not show a pulmonary embolism thank goodness. But it did show I have some enlarged lymph nodes just in my chest so now I have to see a pulmonologist and I have to go see the cardiac specialist still also. Thank you all for the kind words. Im so tired of all of these tests I just want to feel well. I am waiting for both specialists to call me to set an appointment. Hopefully it's something simple but I am starting to give up hope it going to be simple. Hope everyone in the CDR is well and healthy happy new year as well


----------



## Lyn W

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you much. Scan did not show a pulmonary embolism thank goodness. But it did show I have some enlarged lymph nodes just in my chest so now I have to see a pulmonologist and I have to go see the cardiac specialist still also. Thank you all for the kind words. Im so tired of all of these tests I just want to feel well. I am waiting for both specialists to call me to set an appointment. Hopefully it's something simple but I am starting to give up hope it going to be simple. Hope everyone in the CDR is well and healthy happy new year as well


So glad it's not a PE and really hope they can soon find a diagnosis for you and treat you appropriately. 
It must be very wearing for you but try to stay positive and we are always here if you need to chat.
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Nice to see all the pictures and videos of cuteness. Along with the beautiful scenery. Thank you for them.
> 
> Being back at work sucks. I wish I could do my own thing and not have to worry about a salary. Oh well such is life. We are busy having our house painted so of course the torts are back inside, which they are not too happy about. But at least the house will look nice once they are done. I will just have to make sure that all the paint etc is picked up before the torts go back out again. They have been permanently outside for four weeks now and are loving every minute of it. And I don't need to worry so much about their food as long as I make sure that they have plenty of good plants to graze from. Yayyyy me.
> 
> I bought a whole lot of seeds again and want to plant them and at some time in the future I want to make a DIY Hydroponics garden. As I think it will help with saving water as far as my plants are concerned. But that is a project for future.
> 
> In the meantime I am asking around by the tyre companies if any of them have any tyres which they are planning to scrap which I can maybe take off their hands and then I will use them to make myself some pot plants for three trees that I want to grow in my back garden to give it some colour and shade.
> Royal Empress Tree
> View attachment 284674
> 
> 
> Delonix Regia Tree
> View attachment 284675
> 
> 
> and a Moringa tree: The leaves from the Moringa tree will of course be very good food for the torts. So hopefully this time I will have much better luck with the seeds than I did before. And since it will be in a Tyre DIY Pot it cannot be destroyed by the lawn mowing company when they come to cut the grass in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 284676
> 
> 
> Anyway that is me over and out until either tomorrow or Monday again. Chat to you all soon.


They are beautiful trees a lovely splash of colour!


----------



## Lyn W

Another quiet day in CDR, but great to see Carol and Turtle girl back.
Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I've been watching also. He posted not real long ago...but too long for me. I need my Ray, Rose, and Opo fix.


And a Noel! Even silly Dilly is trying to call her.


----------



## Ben02

Here’s a cool pic I took of a Burmese yawning


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you much. Scan did not show a pulmonary embolism thank goodness. But it did show I have some enlarged lymph nodes just in my chest so now I have to see a pulmonologist and I have to go see the cardiac specialist still also. Thank you all for the kind words. Im so tired of all of these tests I just want to feel well. I am waiting for both specialists to call me to set an appointment. Hopefully it's something simple but I am starting to give up hope it going to be simple. Hope everyone in the CDR is well and healthy happy new year as well


I'll be hoping and praying for you and your doctors. Once I got on the actually right medication I started feeling better. It took awhile.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284698
> Here’s a cool pic I took of a Burmese yawning


It's so funny that all animals yawn. Lucky you to capture a picture! I wonder if bugs do.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Another quiet day in CDR, but great to see Carol and Turtle girl back.
> Hope everyone else is OK.


Hello!...been "not quiet"...but OK.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is just sooooo cute.


She is...and she's doing really well being loose at night in my room with me. I've done that since the new year. But...if I put on my shopping shoes she still goes hopping into her cage like a good little girl...and I'm supposed to fall for that hook line and stinker. The funny thing is, I can always feel my rabbit. Even if I'm sleeping.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I feel for you. It is horrible having to go back to work. Hopefully you get back into the swing of things quickly again.


Yes...you could just be at home and do your house work instead hehehe...but


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> It's so funny that all animals yawn. Lucky you to capture a picture! I wonder if bugs do.


That’s a very good question Cathie, I’m going to do some research


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> That’s a very good question Cathie, I’m going to do some research


I've actually read some stuff on it about animals...after I saw my tortoise yawn I got curious and started looking. The subject is really interesting to me because if I can't yawn it means I need my rescue inhaler for a deeper breath. The articles did say it was for extra oxygen among other reasons.


----------



## Bambam1989

Random hello to all!
It's Friday and I am ready for the weekend.
A little something for everyone here in the CDR. A drawing I finished a few days ago. 
Titled this one "Slow Burn"


----------



## EllieMay

Y’all think Cinder is ready to go home? We have to get moving and beat the bad weather. It’s looking ominous down here!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Y’all think Cinder is ready to go home? We have to get moving and beat the bad weather. It’s looking ominous down here!!!


Yea it does look like she's trying to speed things up a bit.


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Random hello to all!
> It's Friday and I am ready for the weekend.
> A little something for everyone here in the CDR. A drawing I finished a few days ago.
> Titled this one "Slow Burn"
> View attachment 284725


Stunning!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea it does look like she's trying to speed things up a bit.


She has been a very well behaved travel companion!


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Random hello to all!
> It's Friday and I am ready for the weekend.
> A little something for everyone here in the CDR. A drawing I finished a few days ago.
> Titled this one "Slow Burn"
> View attachment 284725


Hello. I will enjoy my weekend...one way or another. I hope the same for you. As usual your art is beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She has been a very well behaved travel companion!


She's adorable. I really like dogs and would love to have one but I just have a special connection with rabbits. So I have a cwazy wabbit instead.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Storm coming up the coast bringing winds and much warmer weather. My kayaking partner & I thought we would get a good 10 miler in this morning.






Lunch Spot


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Storm coming up the coast bringing winds and much warmer weather. My kayaking partner & I thought we would get a good 10 miler in this morning.
> 
> View attachment 284743
> View attachment 284744
> View attachment 284745
> 
> 
> Lunch Spot
> 
> View attachment 284746
> View attachment 284747


Nice. I especially love getting a picture of light...and no. 3 did.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> She's adorable. I really like dogs and would love to have one but I just have a special connection with rabbits. So I have a cwazy wabbit instead.


They are all special because of how they make us feel, not what they are)


----------



## JoesMum

Bambam1989 said:


> Random hello to all!
> It's Friday and I am ready for the weekend.
> A little something for everyone here in the CDR. A drawing I finished a few days ago.
> Titled this one "Slow Burn"
> View attachment 284725


Wow! <3


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Y’all think Cinder is ready to go home? We have to get moving and beat the bad weather. It’s looking ominous down here!!!



Get moving! Travel safely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Random hello to all!
> It's Friday and I am ready for the weekend.
> A little something for everyone here in the CDR. A drawing I finished a few days ago.
> Titled this one "Slow Burn"
> View attachment 284725



Very nice. You need to post a few more of your pieces.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284698
> Here’s a cool pic I took of a Burmese yawning


Are you sure he was yawning and wasn't thinking you were lunch?


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Random hello to all!
> It's Friday and I am ready for the weekend.
> A little something for everyone here in the CDR. A drawing I finished a few days ago.
> Titled this one "Slow Burn"
> View attachment 284725


That's lovely!
Fantastic detail.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's a very wet and windy day here.
Wish we could send the rain to Australia where they really need it. 
Breaks my heart to think not just of the people who have lost their lives and properties, but all the animals that have been killed. 
My thoughts are with them all.

Hope everyone here is well and having a good Saturday.


----------



## Bambam1989

Grim decided my floors needed cleaned... So he volunteered to mop


----------



## Bambam1989

I decided to try using gouache for the first time to make my sister's Christmas present. It is alot like watercolor but instead of being translucent it is opaque. It ended up taking longer than expected and she got it a little late.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They are all special because of how they make us feel, not what they are)


You are right. I love animals. I love to watch them...and I still need a rabbit in my life....maybe a pet puppy for my bunny to help me mother.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's a very wet and windy day here.
> Wish we could send the rain to Australia where they really need it.
> Breaks my heart to think not just of the people who have lost their lives and properties, but all the animals that have been killed.
> My thoughts are with them all.
> 
> Hope everyone here is well and having a good Saturday.


Yes...and my developmentally disabled deaf brother was really upset when he saw the outside temperature today was 68°at 10am.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> I decided to try using gouache for the first time to make my sister's Christmas present. It is alot like watercolor but instead of being translucent it is opaque. It ended up taking longer than expected and she got it a little late.
> View attachment 284779


Lovely.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Grim decided my floors needed cleaned... So he volunteered to mop
> View attachment 284777


Oh my garsh. Another good reason to get a dog.


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I've actually read some stuff on it about animals...after I saw my tortoise yawn I got curious and started looking. The subject is really interesting to me because if I can't yawn it means I need my rescue inhaler for a deeper breath. The articles did say it was for extra oxygen among other reasons.


I think in snakes it is a little different, they usually yawn after eating as they are realigning their jaw. Torts are adorable when they yawn


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure he was yawning and wasn't thinking you were lunch?


Oh I’m sure he was, however he’s quite a relaxed snake.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure he was yawning and wasn't thinking you were lunch?



Lol.... I was wondering about that too


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Grim decided my floors needed cleaned... So he volunteered to mop
> View attachment 284777


Good boy Grim! What a handsome fellow you are !


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> I decided to try using gouache for the first time to make my sister's Christmas present. It is alot like watercolor but instead of being translucent it is opaque. It ended up taking longer than expected and she got it a little late.
> View attachment 284779


 I love seeing your talent! You are bringing those images to life on paper \ canvas!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Soooo, three inches of snow on Tuesday, close to 70 degrees yesterday & again today. Last year this weekend, we had close to 12 inches of snow over two days. Crazy weather.

Wet ground, coupled with high winds from the warm weather front, pushed over yet another of our tall pine trees. This one was leaning in direct line of our house so we had a local tree guy lay it down. No damage to the house, but yeah, more tree cutting up for us. We got the majority finished yesterday, or at least the top third that was laying in the grass yard. 

It’s almost too hot, muggy & sunny to be working outside.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I think in snakes it is a little different, they usually yawn after eating as they are realigning their jaw. Torts are adorable when they yawn


I think it could possibly be both because, after they swallow something as large as they do, I'd need to take a deep breath too...and realign my jaw.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Soooo, three inches of snow on Tuesday, close to 70 degrees yesterday & again today. Last year this weekend, we had close to 12 inches of snow over two days. Crazy weather.
> 
> Wet ground, coupled with high winds from the warm weather front, pushed over yet another of our tall pine trees. This one was leaning in direct line of our house so we had a local tree guy lay it down. No damage to the house, but yeah, more tree cutting up for us. We got the majority finished yesterday, or at least the top third that was laying in the grass yard.
> 
> It’s almost too hot, muggy & sunny to be working outside.


Yesterday(Saturday) was 72° at 3pm. Today after high winds that whistled it's still a warm 43°. We've had almost no snow this winter...only rain. I'd rather have snow that melts slowly and seeps into the ground. I can't be out in freezing weather but Ohio should be acting like Ohio. I actually enjoy watching snowfalls from my living room and miss it.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just seen the news and I hope that all our friends in the South East of the US are safe after the terrible storms you have had today.
We have a rough couple of days ahead too with gales and rain brought by Storm Brendan, but it won't be anything as bad as you've experienced.
I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284794
> View attachment 284795
> 
> Oh I’m sure he was, however he’s quite a relaxed snake.


Brings to mind the song from Jungle Book....."Trust in me....just in me....."


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Brings to mind the song from Jungle Book....."Trust in me....just in me....."


Hehehe.or if you want a pet snake keep big treats.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've just seen the news and I hope that all our friends in the South East of the US are safe after the terrible storms you have had today.
> We have a rough couple of days ahead too with gales and rain brought by Storm Brendan, but it won't be anything as bad as you've experienced.
> I'm thinking of you all.


Yes. I have other friends apart from TFO that live in that area that I'm also praying for. I've been having beautiful fall weather the past few days and winters...but this one is the craziest.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Played tennis with the wife today for almost 2 hours! Had to remind myself to drink water as it was so nice out- about 68* and partly cloudy! This is why I left OHIO!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Happy Birthday, Lyn


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Played tennis with the wife today for almost 2 hours! Had to remind myself to drink water as it was so nice out- about 68* and partly cloudy! This is why I left OHIO!



it was close to 70 here in the DC area today......almost too hot for January. Now...we just need 30-45 more of these in a row & we are good!


----------



## Abdulla6169

helllo to all the beautiful people of the cold, dark room!

How have you guys been and what have you all been up to?

I may have mentioned this may previous acc (AbdullaAli), I'm currently studying/enjoying life @ Columbia University! I am a chemistry major at heart, though I am publishing a translation/analysis of an article about Saddam's prisons in the 1960s. I've been doing great, thriving actually. I have a new addition to our fam, though he is name is undecided as of yet, I'm still very glad to have him <3

How have all of your lives been? I have missed y'all dearly


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hurry, get your torts back out in the garden! Interesting choice of seeds/trees. When we first moved into this house I had an Empress tree growing in a pot, but it didn't do well once transplanted. I probably shocked the fast growing roots. _*Paulownia tomentosa*_ (common names *princess tree*, *empress tree*, or *foxglove-tree*, is a deciduous tree in the family Paulowniaceae, native to central and western China. It is an extremely fast-growing tree, and is a persistent exotic invasive in North America.
> 
> Have fun planting!


Thank you. The idea is to create a huge pot with scrap tyres and just keep the tree in there. That way I can control the size the tree gets to as I believe it can get quite big. My problem is that I need some greenery in my back garden which is paved and some nice shade as well. But I have a sewerage line running under ground through my back garden so I cannot plant trees etc into the ground because the roots will break or destroy the sewerage pipe. The thought then is to plant them in big enough pots so that the roots cannot go into the ground. Hence the scrap tyres, I can create a pot at least four tyres deep which should be okay for the tree and I can then keep it a decent size as well (hopefully). I hope it works out that way at least. I tend to garden by trial and error and go from there and have lots of fun that way. I am also keeping all the plastic cool drink bottles, which I will use then to plant next to the seedlings and use them to put the water in. That way the water will soak into the ground by the roots instead of sitting on the top and evaporating. Once I am finished I will send pictures for you guys to see.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Thank you much. Scan did not show a pulmonary embolism thank goodness. But it did show I have some enlarged lymph nodes just in my chest so now I have to see a pulmonologist and I have to go see the cardiac specialist still also. Thank you all for the kind words. Im so tired of all of these tests I just want to feel well. I am waiting for both specialists to call me to set an appointment. Hopefully it's something simple but I am starting to give up hope it going to be simple. Hope everyone in the CDR is well and healthy happy new year as well


I hope it is something simple as well. Holding thumbs for you. And hang in there, once it is all done and you have a way forward and answers, I am sure that you will feel better about it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They are beautiful trees a lovely splash of colour!


LOL, I thought so too. We will see how my experiment goes.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284698
> Here’s a cool pic I took of a Burmese yawning


Wow, What an awesome picture. Does he not have fangs?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's so funny that all animals yawn. Lucky you to capture a picture! I wonder if bugs do.


hmmm interesting question about the bugs.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> She is...and she's doing really well being loose at night in my room with me. I've done that since the new year. But...if I put on my shopping shoes she still goes hopping into her cage like a good little girl...and I'm supposed to fall for that hook line and stinker. The funny thing is, I can always feel my rabbit. Even if I'm sleeping.


aawwwww, that is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes...you could just be at home and do your house work instead hehehe...but


LOL


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Random hello to all!
> It's Friday and I am ready for the weekend.
> A little something for everyone here in the CDR. A drawing I finished a few days ago.
> Titled this one "Slow Burn"
> View attachment 284725


WOW, That is an absolutely gorgeous picture. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Y’all think Cinder is ready to go home? We have to get moving and beat the bad weather. It’s looking ominous down here!!!


Whahahaha. The best way to take a ride.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Storm coming up the coast bringing winds and much warmer weather. My kayaking partner & I thought we would get a good 10 miler in this morning.
> 
> View attachment 284743
> View attachment 284744
> View attachment 284745
> 
> 
> Lunch Spot
> 
> View attachment 284746
> View attachment 284747


I always love your photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice. You need to post a few more of your pieces.


I totally agree.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> I decided to try using gouache for the first time to make my sister's Christmas present. It is alot like watercolor but instead of being translucent it is opaque. It ended up taking longer than expected and she got it a little late.
> View attachment 284779


You are just so talented. I love your work.


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284794
> View attachment 284795
> 
> Oh I’m sure he was, however he’s quite a relaxed snake.


Now the first picture looks like he is hungry and eyeing you out as lunch.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Soooo, three inches of snow on Tuesday, close to 70 degrees yesterday & again today. Last year this weekend, we had close to 12 inches of snow over two days. Crazy weather.
> 
> Wet ground, coupled with high winds from the warm weather front, pushed over yet another of our tall pine trees. This one was leaning in direct line of our house so we had a local tree guy lay it down. No damage to the house, but yeah, more tree cutting up for us. We got the majority finished yesterday, or at least the top third that was laying in the grass yard.
> 
> It’s almost too hot, muggy & sunny to be working outside.


So as much as it is lovely to live in a nice wooded area it is also a huge maintenance issue. As you always seem to have to cut down trees. Glad the tree did not fall on your house by the way. That would have been terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> helllo to all the beautiful people of the cold, dark room!
> 
> How have you guys been and what have you all been up to?
> 
> I may have mentioned this may previous acc (AbdullaAli), I'm currently studying/enjoying life @ Columbia University! I am a chemistry major at heart, though I am publishing a translation/analysis of an article about Saddam's prisons in the 1960s. I've been doing great, thriving actually. I have a new addition to our fam, though he is name is undecided as of yet, I'm still very glad to have him <3
> 
> How have all of your lives been? I have missed y'all dearly


Good Morning over there.

We are all good. Great to NOT see you in the cold dark rooms again and so glad that you are doing so well. And you cannot tease us with news of a new family addition and not share some photos. We want some photos please.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

It is Monday morning again. And I already feel hot. It is either very hot or I am going through menopause. Either way I don't like it. I have been busy planting my seeds to get them started and hope to see some of them germinate soon if all goes well. We are still waiting for the painting to be finished before I can set out my tyre planter pots. So I need to have some patience. (Which I always struggle with). But we will get there. My brother who lives on the farm said that he will give me a 5000ltr jojo tank which he is not using. I will then be able to fill it up with the well point water to use for my gardening. BUT I have to figure out how I can get the brown out of the water so that it does not stain my walls. Anybody have any advise on how I can do that without having to spend lots of money on filtration systems? Maybe I can use those pool chlorine floaters? But not sure then if the water can be used for the garden. What do you guys think?


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> Good Morning over there.
> 
> We are all good. Great to NOT see you in the cold dark rooms again and so glad that you are doing so well. And you cannot tease us with news of a new family addition and not share some photos. We want some photos please.


Ooooo glad you’re doing good!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is Monday morning again. And I already feel hot. It is either very hot or I am going through menopause. Either way I don't like it. I have been busy planting my seeds to get them started and hope to see some of them germinate soon if all goes well. We are still waiting for the painting to be finished before I can set out my tyre planter pots. So I need to have some patience. (Which I always struggle with). But we will get there. My brother who lives on the farm said that he will give me a 5000ltr jojo tank which he is not using. I will then be able to fill it up with the well point water to use for my gardening. BUT I have to figure out how I can get the brown out of the water so that it does not stain my walls. Anybody have any advise on how I can do that without having to spend lots of money on filtration systems? Maybe I can use those pool chlorine floaters? But not sure then if the water can be used for the garden. What do you guys think?



I think those pool chlorine floaters only dissolve chlorine (well to be exact it's hypochlorous acid and the hypochlorite ion); I don't think that would clear the water. The most that would do is rid it of any microbes, but that's a non-issue for gardening I think. The best solution would be some sort of filter... I can try seeing if there are large scale homemade filters online... I know how to make cheap small scale ones, and I'll attach a link of how that works... Maybe you should try filtering on a small scale to see exactly what works at removing the brownness of the water. I think if you knew what the impurities are that'd be a good start 

Here is a link showing a quick and simple small-scale filter:
https://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-Water-Filter-out-of-a-Waterbottle/


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> Ooooo glad you’re doing good!!!
> View attachment 284876
> View attachment 284877
> View attachment 284878
> View attachment 284879


oooh, What a gorgeous little guy. But s/he deserves a name. at least a temporary one.


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> I think those pool chlorine floaters only dissolve chlorine (well to be exact it's hypochlorous acid and the hypochlorite ion); I don't think that would clear the water. The most that would do is rid it of any microbes, but that's a non-issue for gardening I think. The best solution would be some sort of filter... I can try seeing if there are large scale homemade filters online... I know how to make cheap small scale ones, and I'll attach a link of how that works... Maybe you should try filtering on a small scale to see exactly what works at removing the brownness of the water. I think if you knew what the impurities are that'd be a good start
> 
> Here is a link showing a quick and simple small-scale filter:
> https://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-Water-Filter-out-of-a-Waterbottle/


hmmm, I wonder if I could make one on a bigger scale. It might work, it would just take far longer for the water to in the tank to fill up. But would be so worth it in the end I think.

Thank you for this.


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> oooh, What a gorgeous little guy. But s/he deserves a name. at least a temporary one.


Yes, I’ll figure that out soon!!! I need to sex him first though, I forgot his/her gender typical me lol....


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> Yes, I’ll figure that out soon!!! I need to sex him first though, I forgot his/her gender typical me lol....


I think that the gender is only going to show itself much latter down the line, when it is much older. So maybe choose a gender neutral name.


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> hmmm, I wonder if I could make one on a bigger scale. It might work, it would just take far longer for the water to in the tank to fill up. But would be so worth it in the end I think.
> 
> Thank you for this.


No problem!! You could also see if you can get your hand on some filter paper (or just coffee filters might do the trick). I’ve seen bikes that filter water on some pages online, but Idk how realistic that is lol


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> I think that the gender is only going to show itself much latter down the line, when it is much older. So maybe choose a gender neutral name.


That’s true hmmmm... god I’m bad at this... anyone have suggestions?


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> No problem!! You could also see if you can get your hand on some filter paper (or just coffee filters might do the trick). I’ve seen bikes that filter water on some pages online, but Idk how realistic that is lol


I think that maybe I could create a pipe which has been filled with the sand, gravel and activated charcoal, and then create a drip system in the garden. The water can then slowly filter through the pipe and into the hose for a drip system, that way it wont matter how long it takes to filter through it will still work well.


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> That’s true hmmmm... god I’m bad at this... anyone have suggestions?


Here is a link. Go and have a look, maybe you will find one that you like.

https://nameberry.com/unisex-names


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> I think that maybe I could create a pipe which has been filled with the sand, gravel and activated charcoal, and then create a drip system in the garden. The water can then slowly filter through the pipe and into the hose for a drip system, that way it wont matter how long it takes to filter through it will still work well.


Ooooooo, I think that would work if you know that gravity filtration fixes the brown water problem!!!


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> Ooooooo, I think that would work if you know that gravity filtration fixes the brown water problem!!!


I am going to try and make a small one when I get home and see what happens.


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> Here is a link. Go and have a look, maybe you will find one that you like.
> 
> https://nameberry.com/unisex-names


I’m thinking of choosing London or Royal??? What do you think?


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’m thinking of choosing London or Royal??? What do you think?


Royal might be good. S/He looks like royalty.


----------



## Abdulla6169

the nameeeee is setttt !


----------



## JoesMum

Abdulla6169 said:


> helllo to all the beautiful people of the cold, dark room!
> 
> How have you guys been and what have you all been up to?
> 
> I may have mentioned this may previous acc (AbdullaAli), I'm currently studying/enjoying life @ Columbia University! I am a chemistry major at heart, though I am publishing a translation/analysis of an article about Saddam's prisons in the 1960s. I've been doing great, thriving actually. I have a new addition to our fam, though he is name is undecided as of yet, I'm still very glad to have him <3
> 
> How have all of your lives been? I have missed y'all dearly


Well hello there! Long time no see! It’s good to have old friends return to the CDR


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

the postman just brought my Christmas card from @CarolM ... posted on November 30th according to the postmark 

The candy cane looks like someone tried to iron it!!!! 

Thank you Carol. xx


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> the postman just brought my Christmas card from @CarolM ... posted on November 30th according to the postmark
> 
> The candy cane looks like someone tried to iron it!!!!
> 
> Thank you Carol. xx
> View attachment 284880


LOL. Oh dear. I wouldn't eat it then. At least it is the thought that counts and it sure took long enough to get to you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> Well hello there! Long time no see! It’s good to have old friends return to the CDR


Yesss everyone has a place in the cold dark room, it’s usually a place next to the leprechauns tho


----------



## Moozillion

Hi, Carol! I got my Christmas card today!!! 
Thank you SOOOOO much!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've just seen the news and I hope that all our friends in the South East of the US are safe after the terrible storms you have had today.
> We have a rough couple of days ahead too with gales and rain brought by Storm Brendan, but it won't be anything as bad as you've experienced.
> I'm thinking of you all.


Happy happy birthday Lyn! I’m sorry I’m late and I hope it was a wonderful day for you...


----------



## CarolM

Moozillion said:


> Hi, Carol! I got my Christmas card today!!!
> Thank you SOOOOO much!


Yayyy. It seems that SA post is finally making it to its destination.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is Monday morning again. And I already feel hot. It is either very hot or I am going through menopause. Either way I don't like it. I have been busy planting my seeds to get them started and hope to see some of them germinate soon if all goes well. We are still waiting for the painting to be finished before I can set out my tyre planter pots. So I need to have some patience. (Which I always struggle with). But we will get there. My brother who lives on the farm said that he will give me a 5000ltr jojo tank which he is not using. I will then be able to fill it up with the well point water to use for my gardening. BUT I have to figure out how I can get the brown out of the water so that it does not stain my walls. Anybody have any advise on how I can do that without having to spend lots of money on filtration systems? Maybe I can use those pool chlorine floaters? But not sure then if the water can be used for the garden. What do you guys think?



I read somewhere that using only Softened water in your gardens will eventually cause problems.. but if they are getting plenty rain water then it doesn’t hurt...I’m not sure about the effects of chlorine though.. something else to google ;~}


----------



## CarolM

Happy Happy Birthday Lyn. I hope it is an awesome one.


----------



## EllieMay

Abdulla6169 said:


> Ooooo glad you’re doing good!!!
> View attachment 284876
> View attachment 284877
> View attachment 284878
> View attachment 284879


Awww... just AWWWWW!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I read somewhere that using only Softened water in your gardens will eventually cause problems.. but if they are getting plenty rain water then it doesn’t hurt...I’m not sure about the effects of chlorine though.. something else to google ;~}


Yeah. I am scrapping the chlorine idea and going with the activated carbon and gravel and sand filter. It will be much better and less chemicals.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yeah. I am scrapping the chlorine idea and going with the activated carbon and gravel and sand filter. It will be much better and less chemicals.


Great idea!!! Do you have any way of testing the water to see what the brown is? There is a new product out that is replacing the sand in industrial filter applications. If you could get your hands on that, you would cut down the product volume and Maintenence..
Google Activated Filter Media... it’s crushed glass with a charge you may could pull some info to help with your build.


----------



## EllieMay

I took a picture the other day of the skyline while I was heading home.. at the time, it really struck me as poignant and I had meant to share with you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

EllieMay said:


> I took a picture the other day of the skyline while I was heading home.. at the time, it really struck me as poignant and I had meant to share with you.


OoOoOoOoOooooo.... that is pretty....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Great idea!!! Do you have any way of testing the water to see what the brown is? There is a new product out that is replacing the sand in industrial filter applications. If you could get your hands on that, you would cut down the product volume and Maintenence..
> Google Activated Filter Media... it’s crushed glass with a charge you may could pull some info to help with your build.


Hmm. Interesting idea. I will google it tomorrow and do some research. Thanks for that.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I took a picture the other day of the skyline while I was heading home.. at the time, it really struck me as poignant and I had meant to share with you.


Beautiful. I would have taken a picture as well.


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> helllo to all the beautiful people of the cold, dark room!
> 
> How have you guys been and what have you all been up to?
> 
> I may have mentioned this may previous acc (AbdullaAli), I'm currently studying/enjoying life @ Columbia University! I am a chemistry major at heart, though I am publishing a translation/analysis of an article about Saddam's prisons in the 1960s. I've been doing great, thriving actually. I have a new addition to our fam, though he is name is undecided as of yet, I'm still very glad to have him <3
> 
> How have all of your lives been? I have missed y'all dearly


Hello. Glad to meet you. I'm Cathie and new to TFO and the CDR...and I really understand why you would miss them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I read somewhere that using only Softened water in your gardens will eventually cause problems.. but if they are getting plenty rain water then it doesn’t hurt...I’m not sure about the effects of chlorine though.. something else to google ;~}



chlorinated water is fine. I water all our plants, me, Sully & wifey with chlorinated “tap” water from our supplier. It’s only fishies that don’t like chlorine. I do collect as much rain water throughout the year to water plants, make coffee, and refresh fish tank.


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> That’s true hmmmm... god I’m bad at this... anyone have suggestions?


What species of tortoise? I'm not good at that but you possibly could come up with a gender neutral name you won't mind keeping...even if you wind up getting flashed...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> the postman just brought my Christmas card from @CarolM ... posted on November 30th according to the postmark
> 
> The candy cane looks like someone tried to iron it!!!!
> 
> Thank you Carol. xx
> View attachment 284880


I got yours a couple of days ago. I've been having more trouble then usual with my mail...so I was really thrilled when I received it. 3 more to go. I was afraid it had been lost.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is Monday morning again. And I already feel hot. It is either very hot or I am going through menopause. Either way I don't like it. I have been busy planting my seeds to get them started and hope to see some of them germinate soon if all goes well. We are still waiting for the painting to be finished before I can set out my tyre planter pots. So I need to have some patience. (Which I always struggle with). But we will get there. My brother who lives on the farm said that he will give me a 5000ltr jojo tank which he is not using. I will then be able to fill it up with the well point water to use for my gardening. BUT I have to figure out how I can get the brown out of the water so that it does not stain my walls. Anybody have any advise on how I can do that without having to spend lots of money on filtration systems? Maybe I can use those pool chlorine floaters? But not sure then if the water can be used for the garden. What do you guys think?


I had 2 thoughts. One is that chlorine in water, if left to sit, will turn into a salt and be harmless. Also, it would be nice to know exactly what is turning the water brown....!!!and I'm so happy!!!,I just got your card in the mail


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I totally agree.


Me too that makes<3.


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’m thinking of choosing London or Royal??? What do you think?


Well they always look stately...


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I have other friends apart from TFO that live in that area that I'm also praying for. I've been having beautiful fall weather the past few days and winters...but this one is the craziest.


Unfortunately climate change is very real Cathie and I think the extremes that we are seeing all around the world is all the proof we need.
Mother Nature is not happy and us humans have a lot to answer for and need to take action to cheer her up again.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday, Lyn


Thanks again Ed!


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> helllo to all the beautiful people of the cold, dark room!
> 
> How have you guys been and what have you all been up to?
> 
> I may have mentioned this may previous acc (AbdullaAli), I'm currently studying/enjoying life @ Columbia University! I am a chemistry major at heart, though I am publishing a translation/analysis of an article about Saddam's prisons in the 1960s. I've been doing great, thriving actually. I have a new addition to our fam, though he is name is undecided as of yet, I'm still very glad to have him <3
> 
> How have all of your lives been? I have missed y'all dearly


Hi Abdulla, it's very good to have you back with us after such along absence and to see you in your avatar.
I hope your studies are going well and that life is being good to you.
What sort of new addition do you have? Or maybe I should read on a few more posts to see if the answer to that is there.


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> Ooooo glad you’re doing good!!!
> View attachment 284876
> View attachment 284877
> View attachment 284878
> View attachment 284879


What a beautiful baby! 
With such a lovely colour Honey would be a good name but as you won't know if you have a male or female for while it could turn out to be too feminine. 
Sandy? That could be male or female.
I'm sure you'll find a suitable name once his/her personality shines through.
If Adam was here he would probably tell you that Adam is the best name you could choose!


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’m thinking of choosing London or Royal??? What do you think?


Not London - that is a busy overcrowded polluted place and wouldn't suit such a beautiful little thing. 
if you want a name along Royal lines, how about Prince or Princess? Either could easily be lengthened or shortened when you know the gender for sure.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Happy happy birthday Lyn! I’m sorry I’m late and I hope it was a wonderful day for you...


Thank you Heather! 
I had a lovely day topped off by a great evening with some of the family who took me out for a meal.
It''s nice to be spoiled occasionally!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Lyn. I hope it is an awesome one.


Thank you Carol it was a lovely day in spite of the gales and work.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I took a picture the other day of the skyline while I was heading home.. at the time, it really struck me as poignant and I had meant to share with you.


 That's a lovely picture and although you're not '......sitting in a railway station......' it feels as if it should be accompanied by the song 'Homeward Bound'


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I got yours a couple of days ago. I've been having more trouble then usual with my mail...so I was really thrilled when I received it. 3 more to go. I was afraid it had been lost.


Yayyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I had 2 thoughts. One is that chlorine in water, if left to sit, will turn into a salt and be harmless. Also, it would be nice to know exactly what is turning the water brown....!!!and I'm so happy!!!,I just got your card in the mail


I am so glad they are starting to arrive.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's a lovely picture and although you're not '......sitting in a railway station......' it feels as if it should be accompanied by the song 'Homeward Bound'


Been a long time since I heard that song.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> chlorinated water is fine. I water all our plants, me, Sully & wifey with chlorinated “tap” water from our supplier. It’s only fishies that don’t like chlorine. I do collect as much rain water throughout the year to water plants, make coffee, and refresh fish tank.


Can I use that water then for a veggie garden as well?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I had 2 thoughts. One is that chlorine in water, if left to sit, will turn into a salt and be harmless. Also, it would be nice to know exactly what is turning the water brown....!!!and I'm so happy!!!,I just got your card in the mail


It is well point water and I stay next to a vlei which is like a wet land. But the water comes out clear and then turns brown. Which I believe is what happens when the water mixes with air. Something to do with oxygen and the metals present in the water reacting when the two meet.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.
It is Tuesday and my body is still in shock from gym class last night. It was a killer class. 
The sun is shining, so no complaints from me today.
Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Ben02

CarolM said:


> Wow, What an awesome picture. Does he not have fangs?


Pythons have at least 100 tiny little sharp teeth


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Can I use that water then for a veggie garden as well?



Yes, you sure can. Most folks with gardens in urban areas use (chlorinated) water provided by the city. No other source, and it's all chlorinated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It is well point water and I stay next to a vlei which is like a wet land. But the water comes out clear and then turns brown. Which I believe is what happens when the water mixes with air. Something to do with oxygen and the metals present in the water reacting when the two meet.



Hhmm. I don’t think it’s turning brown from mixing with air. It’s possibly taking on a tint from the ground it is in contact with. We have a few rivers here in Maryland that are almost black in color. One that comes to mind is the Pokomoke River. 

The Pocomoke originates in the Great Cypress Swamp on the Maryland-Delaware border and flows 55 miles through Maryland before it empties into the Pocomoke Sound at the Chesapeake Bay. Its total length is 73 miles. About 400 feet wide below Snow Hill, the depth of the Pocomoke ranges from 7 to 45 feet, averaging about 15 feet.* Its tea color, characteristic of cypress swamps, comes from tannic acid in the roots and decaying leaves of trees and plants that line its banks.*


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Hello all my friends, i have one more update, I saw the pulmonologist yesterday. No good news. He said there is only 2 things it can be based on ct scans and blood tests. I'm fighting a diagnosis between lymphoma or sacroidiosis. I am having a biopsy next Thursday and i should know the results about a week after that. I'm scared to death. My husband is worried sick the kids have no idea and they just run and play with no other thoughts. How much I wish I could be young and worry free again.


----------



## JoesMum

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all my friends, i have one more update, I saw the pulmonologist yesterday. No good news. He said there is only 2 things it can be based on ct scans and blood tests. I'm fighting a diagnosis between lymphoma or sacroidiosis. I am having a biopsy next Thursday and i should know the results about a week after that. I'm scared to death. My husband is worried sick the kids have no idea and they just run and play with no other thoughts. How much I wish I could be young and worry free again.


Thoughts and prayers with you.

massive electronic hugs too x


----------



## Ben02

Here’s a cute little reticulated python.


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all my friends, i have one more update, I saw the pulmonologist yesterday. No good news. He said there is only 2 things it can be based on ct scans and blood tests. I'm fighting a diagnosis between lymphoma or sacroidiosis. I am having a biopsy next Thursday and i should know the results about a week after that. I'm scared to death. My husband is worried sick the kids have no idea and they just run and play with no other thoughts. How much I wish I could be young and worry free again.


So sorry! Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## EllieMay

A very late good morning to all of you!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Heather!
> I had a lovely day topped off by a great evening with some of the family who took me out for a meal.
> It''s nice to be spoiled occasionally!


I’m glad . You deserve it. You are always so kind and thinking of everyone else. Celebrate tomorrow too!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's a lovely picture and although you're not '......sitting in a railway station......' it feels as if it should be accompanied by the song 'Homeward Bound'


Ooooh I likeeeee... that’s the first time I’ve ever heard that (unusual for me)


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> A very late good morning to all of you!



Cute lil face there, nice colors!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Woodcrafting Christmas ornaments & baubles & trees & snowmen all done for the 2019 season. I have two last Snowmen that need a final spray of lacquer & hats attached. I might (still) have to start up an Etsy page just to get project funds!

Been out in the back garden cutting up our downed pine tree & cleaning up and found an old garden trowel that has seen better days. The plan is to clean up the rust & turn a new wooden handle. I have a piece of Willow Oak from branches I snipped in Fall - this will become the new handle.

*The Start*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all my friends, i have one more update, I saw the pulmonologist yesterday. No good news. He said there is only 2 things it can be based on ct scans and blood tests. I'm fighting a diagnosis between lymphoma or sacroidiosis. I am having a biopsy next Thursday and i should know the results about a week after that. I'm scared to death. My husband is worried sick the kids have no idea and they just run and play with no other thoughts. How much I wish I could be young and worry free again.


Sending support, love, and positive energy your way <3


----------



## Blackdog1714

Trying to post a booty shake video. It is my Leopard Tortoise not me!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is well point water and I stay next to a vlei which is like a wet land. But the water comes out clear and then turns brown. Which I believe is what happens when the water mixes with air. Something to do with oxygen and the metals present in the water reacting when the two meet.


Some parts of Ohio, the water has iron in it. It stains everything but it doesn't come out of the well clear and then turn brownish red. That's well water's color there maybe? It's an interesting subject. I hope you find an easy solution.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Carol it was a lovely day in spite of the gales and work.


My phone died before I could find a place to post a happy birthday to you. But here's a happy belated birthday wish! And have many more.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284935
> Here’s a cute little reticulated python.


a beautiful snek


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Carol it was a lovely day in spite of the gales and work.


Yesss, happy belated birthday! I'm sorry I didn't know earlier because of my recent reintroduction to tfo ) hope all is goin well and greattt


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Unfortunately climate change is very real Cathie and I think the extremes that we are seeing all around the world is all the proof we need.
> Mother Nature is not happy and us humans have a lot to answer for and need to take action to cheer her up again.


Yes. I'm not a climate change scientist but it's been obvious for decades...and I've always known that it's pretty stupid to dirty up your water sources, then have to spend billions to clean it (if possible).


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I'm not a climate change scientist but it's been obvious for decades...and I've always known that it's pretty stupid to dirty up your water sources, then have to spend billions to clean it (if possible).


yes, let us heal the earth.

mother nature, we praise your light


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> Woodcrafting Christmas ornaments & baubles & trees & snowmen all done for the 2019 season. I have two last Snowmen that need a final spray of lacquer & hats attached. I might (still) have to start up an Etsy page just to get project funds!
> 
> Been out in the back garden cutting up our downed pine tree & cleaning up and found an old garden trowel that has seen better days. The plan is to clean up the rust & turn a new wooden handle. I have a piece of Willow Oak from branches I snipped in Fall - this will become the new handle.
> 
> *The Start*
> View attachment 284941


Send us updates!!! I would like to see the process pan out, good luck : D


----------



## Abdulla6169

EllieMay said:


> A very late good morning to all of you!


*DOGGO < 3*


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmm. I don’t think it’s turning brown from mixing with air. It’s possibly taking on a tint from the ground it is in contact with. We have a few rivers here in Maryland that are almost black in color. One that comes to mind is the Pokomoke River.
> 
> The Pocomoke originates in the Great Cypress Swamp on the Maryland-Delaware border and flows 55 miles through Maryland before it empties into the Pocomoke Sound at the Chesapeake Bay. Its total length is 73 miles. About 400 feet wide below Snow Hill, the depth of the Pocomoke ranges from 7 to 45 feet, averaging about 15 feet.* Its tea color, characteristic of cypress swamps, comes from tannic acid in the roots and decaying leaves of trees and plants that line its banks.*


Well...and another of my favorite subjects comes up. Tanning with tannic acid. I read once that some native American ladies, just tanned the leather in small streams running through a forest.


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> Send us updates!!! I would like to see the process pan out, good luck : D


I second that.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I think that maybe I could create a pipe which has been filled with the sand, gravel and activated charcoal, and then create a drip system in the garden. The water can then slowly filter through the pipe and into the hose for a drip system, that way it wont matter how long it takes to filter through it will still work well.


Yes...


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> the nameeeee is setttt !


I haven't been able to find the darling's name yet! Official name please...im in the dark here.


----------



## Lyn W

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all my friends, i have one more update, I saw the pulmonologist yesterday. No good news. He said there is only 2 things it can be based on ct scans and blood tests. I'm fighting a diagnosis between lymphoma or sacroidiosis. I am having a biopsy next Thursday and i should know the results about a week after that. I'm scared to death. My husband is worried sick the kids have no idea and they just run and play with no other thoughts. How much I wish I could be young and worry free again.


I'm so sorry it isn't better news for you. 
There's nothing I can say to stop you worrying, but we are all thinking of you and if it helps to share your thoughts we are here and always ready to listen. 
Take care


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> View attachment 284935
> Here’s a cute little reticulated python.


Very scary!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Trying to post a booty shake video. It is my Leopard Tortoise not me!


Lola used to do that but he hasn't for a long time.
It is funny to watch - I suspect it would have been funnier to see you shaking yours though!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My phone died before I could find a place to post a happy birthday to you. But here's a happy belated birthday wish! And have many more.


Thanks Cathie!


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> Yesss, happy belated birthday! I'm sorry I didn't know earlier because of my recent reintroduction to tfo ) hope all is goin well and greattt


Thanks Abdulla all good with me thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well...and another of my favorite subjects comes up. Tanning with tannic acid. I read once that some native American ladies, just tanned the leather in small streams running through a forest.


There is an old tannery that has been reconstructed in a folk museum in Wales and they used to collect urine to tan their hides.


----------



## Lyn W

A quick hello from me, hope everyone is having or had a good Tuesday.
Nos Da again for now!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> There is an old tannery that has been reconstructed in a folk museum in Wales and they used to collect urine to tan their hides.


Yes it's acid. But when I tanned I used tannic acid from quebracco, yellow soap, and neetsfoot oil with lots of clean well...water...and even the water makes a big difference.


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> You are just so talented. I love your work.


Did you ever receive the Christmas card that was sent to you? I hope everyone received theirs


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola used to do that but he hasn't for a long time.
> It is funny to watch - I suspect it would have been funnier to see you shaking yours though!


It must be the little youngsters that shake their booty...I've never had the pleasure of witnessing that. Teenage torts hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ooooh I likeeeee... that’s the first time I’ve ever heard that (unusual for me)


How's Cinder'ella'? and that's a song I love. It's an oldie but goodie. It's amazing to me too when I find I've been missing a good song all these years.


----------



## Cathie G

Well the little one that tried to be another December baby got born today. Hooray for Levi.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It must be the little youngsters that shake their booty...I've never had the pleasure of witnessing that. Teenage torts hehehe...


Not just the youngsters.... Toretto (27lbs) still shakes like a teenager ;~}


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> How's Cinder'ella'? and that's a song I love. It's an oldie but goodie. It's amazing to me too when I find I've been missing a good song all these years.


She’s a rotten egg Cathie!!! She is snoring very loudly at the moment on her doggie bed by our couch.. she traveled with me all day and then played hard for a bit once we got home this evening. Now she’s a bit put out with me because I opted for a movie instead of the bed


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well the little one that tried to be another December baby got born today. Hooray for Levi.
> View attachment 284956


Well done handsome for holding out!


----------



## EllieMay

If any of you like a good fictional action flick, see the movie “Gemini man “ starring will smith... it will keep you entertained!


----------



## EllieMay

@carol m
I got your card! Love the glittery reindeer I am glad that it was late because it brought a special feeling today. Thank you! 

I’m pretty sure it was your candy canes that held them up so long... lol


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute lil face there, nice colors!


Thanks! I’ll never find a ready made item in her likeness but I wouldn’t trade her for anything in the world. Not at all what I had originally planned for but maybe I dont always know what’s best ))


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cathie G said:


> I haven't been able to find the darling's name yet! Official name please...im in the dark here.


So at first I was thinking of london or royal but I decided on honeysuckle (nicknamed honey)!! )


----------



## EllieMay

Abdulla6169 said:


> So at first I was thinking of london or royal but I decided on honeysuckle (nicknamed honey)!! )


I like it !


----------



## Abdulla6169

EllieMay said:


> I like it !


yes its such a cute name and suites him/her/them/it very well


----------



## JoesMum

Apologies if I have failed to identify someone, but if you know who “Chevalier Larry” is please could you let me know?

This person has asked to join the FB CDR group, but hasn’t given a posting name. I can’t find them in the TFO group either. 

I’ll only let people join if they give a posting name unless it’s obvious who they are.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> Apologies if I have failed to identify someone, but if you know who “Chevalier Larry” is please could you let me know?
> 
> This person has asked to join the FB CDR group, but hasn’t given a posting name. I can’t find them in the TFO group either.
> 
> I’ll only let people join if they give a posting name unless it’s obvious who they are.


If you don’t get an answer in 5 ish hours, I’ll search TFO up and try to find it with my sleuthing skills! I can’t look him up that well rn as I am outttt!¡!¡!¡ Hope you find him


----------



## JoesMum

Abdulla6169 said:


> If you don’t get an answer in 5 ish hours, I’ll search TFO up and try to find it with my sleuthing skills! I can’t look him up that well rn as I am outttt!¡!¡!¡ Hope you find him


I have already used mine. I figure that if they’re in the CDR they’ll read this and get back to me.... and if not then they can try joining again and answering the question it asks properly this time.

I’m a bit suspicious of the account to be honest. According to FB they got married yesterday


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> I have already used mine. I figure that if they’re in the CDR they’ll read this and get back to me.... and if not then they can try joining again and answering the question it asks properly this time.
> 
> I’m a bit suspicious of the account to be honest. According to FB they got married yesterday


Ahhh I didn’t know you’d already checked TFO, I thought you meant they’d contacted you on the TFO Facebook group! They shall reply soon hopefully, but how has your day been?


----------



## JoesMum

Abdulla6169 said:


> Ahhh I didn’t know you’d already checked TFO, I thought you meant they’d contacted you on the TFO Facebook group! They shall reply soon hopefully, but how has your day been?


They applied to join FB. I did my homework on TFO and FB to save embarrassment and the final check is to ask them to identify themselves to me


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> They applied to join FB. I did my homework on TFO and FB to save embarrassment and the final check is to ask them to identify themselves to me


Ahhhh that makes sense!!! So admirable that you’re keeping your group so organized and secure )


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> So at first I was thinking of london or royal but I decided on honeysuckle (nicknamed honey)!! )


My little guy's name is Saphire the walking rock. Honey is a sweet nickname.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cathie G said:


> My little guy's name is Saphire the walking rock. Honey is a sweet nickname.


i love his beautiful name. can i see a pic of your tort <3?


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> i love his beautiful name. can i see a pic of your tort <3?


It will take a bit. I'm on a cheap schmarter then me phone but I promise.


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon... I worked from home today so I got to see Toretto out grazing finally! It’s unusually warm at 78F and very humid. I put the youngsters out to graze as well... and boy did they graze! Now, I’m sitting in the car line waiting for my son to get out of school...you should hear the snoring coming from my back seat!!!!
Hope everyone is having a pleasant day!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It will take a bit. I'm on a cheap schmarter then me phone but I promise.


Ok I'm hoping I'll be able.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 284976
> 
> Ok I'm hoping I'll be able.


what a babe!!! so beautiful < 3


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon... I worked from home today so I got to see Toretto out grazing finally! It’s unusually warm at 78F and very humid. I put the youngsters out to graze as well... and boy did they graze! Now, I’m sitting in the car line waiting for my son to get out of school...you should hear the snoring coming from my back seat!!!!
> Hope everyone is having a pleasant day!


Oh my God...you are making me want a dog so bad. Or is Cinder? I would not be able to resist a miniature Pomeranian either.


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> what a babe!!! so beautiful < 3


I'll tell him so. He came with shell problems. I did everything wrong. I ordered him online etc etc etc...I could have sent him back supposedly but once I got my little tortoise I wasn't about to give him up to face more crap. We've been together working on 13 years.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well done handsome for holding out!


Levi Dalton made it to a whopping 7lbs 10oz. Now everyone has to exchange the brand new preemie clothes they bought...except little adopted great grandma.me


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon... I worked from home today so I got to see Toretto out grazing finally! It’s unusually warm at 78F and very humid. I put the youngsters out to graze as well... and boy did they graze! Now, I’m sitting in the car line waiting for my son to get out of school...you should hear the snoring coming from my back seat!!!!
> Hope everyone is having a pleasant day!


It's really humid here also. So much so...we haven't had to run a humidifier much yet in the living room. Normally I would this time of year.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Oh my God...you are making me want a dog so bad. Or is Cinder? I would not be able to resist a miniature Pomeranian either.


I could fall in love with almost any breed but Cinder is an English bulldog.. they are probably one of the most high maintenance breeds you can get but also have a lot of combined qualities that other dogs don’t offer... My grandmother loved all breeds of bulldogs. She had a boxer that was a favorite before my time and then two Boston terriers at one point. There was an English bulldog before them all that was the love of her life.. I think hearing all of her stories really stuck...at any rate, Cinder has proved to be everything I hoped for and a few of the things I didn’t...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Levi Dalton made it to a whopping 7lbs 10oz. Now everyone has to exchange the brand new preemie clothes they bought...except little adopted great grandma.me


More pictures when the opportunity arises please!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I could fall in love with almost any breed but Cinder is an English bulldog.. they are probably one of the most high maintenance breeds you can get but also have a lot of combined qualities that other dogs don’t offer... My grandmother loved all breeds of bulldogs. She had a boxer that was a favorite before my time and then two Boston terriers at one point. There was an English bulldog before them all that was the love of her life.. I think hearing all of her stories really stuck...at any rate, Cinder has proved to be everything I hoped for and a few of the things I didn’t...


Yes. I really like boxers and have been around bulldogs too. Both are so nice.


----------



## JoesMum

Abdulla6169 said:


> Ahhhh that makes sense!!! So admirable that you’re keeping your group so organized and secure )


I have spent a large part of my life as an IT Network Manager... old habits die hard


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> I have spent a large part of my life as an IT Network Manager... old habits die hard


AHHH, so cool. Always been passionate about IT and very excited to audit a programming class next semester


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well the little one that tried to be another December baby got born today. Hooray for Levi.
> View attachment 284956


Congratulations to the family and welcome to baby Levi!
All he best babies are born in January!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

We made a trip into Washington DC today. Wifey attended a few briefings on Capitol Hill, I visited the US Botanic Gardens.

The Grand Hallway



Some Orchids


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Oh my God...you are making me want a dog so bad. Or is Cinder? I would not be able to resist a miniature Pomeranian either.


I know a few Pomeranians and in spite of being very cute they are all very lively little dogs who need lots of exercise and entertainment, they are yappy and their hair clogs the vacuum cleaners so they need grooming everyday! They are very cuddly but quite high maintenance and not the quiet little lap dogs you would expect. So resist, Cathie, resist!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We made a trip into Washington DC today. Wifey attended a few briefings on Capitol Hill, I visited the US Botanic Gardens.
> 
> The Grand Hallway
> View attachment 285009
> 
> 
> Some Orchids
> 
> View attachment 285010
> View attachment 285011
> View attachment 285012


What a beautiful place.
I have repotted a couple of my orchids to see if I can encourage more flowers this year, but they won't be anything like those.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, hope your week is going well, it's certainly gone quickly.
I can't believe it's Friday again tomorrow - but very glad it is!
Must say goodnight now so Nos Da and see you soon.


----------



## Cathie G

I


JoesMum said:


> I have spent a large part of my life as an IT Network Manager... old habits die hard


I have a love/hate relationship with computers and all. I love what I can do with photo but I hate updates...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I know a few Pomeranians and in spite of being very cute they are all very lively little dogs who need lots of exercise and entertainment, they are yappy and their hair clogs the vacuum cleaners so they need grooming everyday! They are very cuddly but quite high maintenance and not the quiet little lap dogs you would expect. So resist, Cathie, resist!!


I know...but it's so hard. They remind me of my bunnies. Except Razberri. She's so laid back she can be somewhat boring...or is she just sneakier...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We made a trip into Washington DC today. Wifey attended a few briefings on Capitol Hill, I visited the US Botanic Gardens.
> 
> The Grand Hallway
> View attachment 285009
> 
> 
> Some Orchids
> 
> View attachment 285010
> View attachment 285011
> View attachment 285012


I have a little sprout popping up. It's from a spineless prickly pear I planted more then a year ago from info from @all my friends on TFO...tickled me this morning. The other one sprouted the same year it was planted. This one tried to fool me.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations to the family and welcome to baby Levi!
> All he best babies are born in January!!


Ok happy birthday again...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cathie G said:


> I have a little sprout popping up. It's from a spineless prickly pear I planted more then a year ago from info from @all my friends on TFO...tickled me this morning. The other one sprouted the same year it was planted. This one tried to fool me.
> View attachment 285015


ayyy congrats!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful place.
> I have repotted a couple of my orchids to see if I can encourage more flowers this year, but they won't be anything like those.



Even the gents loo is looking pretty nice, decked out with white orchids at the wash basins!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Even the gents loo is looking pretty nice, decked out with white orchids at the wash basins!
> 
> View attachment 285016


1st class amenities for sure!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Even the gents loo is looking pretty nice, decked out with white orchids at the wash basins!
> 
> View attachment 285016


Where in the world are you??? For a moment there, I thought you were in paradise.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> Even the gents loo is looking pretty nice, decked out with white orchids at the wash basins!
> 
> View attachment 285016


an iconic bathroom for sure *heart eyes emoji*


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, hope your week is going well, it's certainly gone quickly.
> I can't believe it's Friday again tomorrow - but very glad it is!
> Must say goodnight now so Nos Da and see you soon.


Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## JoesMum

Abdulla6169 said:


> AHHH, so cool. Always been passionate about IT and very excited to audit a programming class next semester


Let’s just say I started my degree course at university on punch cards 

I graduated in 1985. A lot has changed


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Let’s just say I started my degree course at university on punch cards
> 
> I graduated in 1985. A lot has changed



Yep....started first with FORTRAN - & waiting in line to “punch” the cards, then another line to “batch process”, find errors, then re-do the offending error card(s), re-run ‘til no errors. Whew.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Who Knew/Capitol Hill Treasure? while walking about Capitol Hill & the Capitol building yesterday, I spotted a very large, stocky pine tree right next to the Capitol. Been to DC lots of times, worked on the Hill for many years, but never noticed this old tree. It turned out to be a Giant Sequoia that’s been there a few years.

The History



A Look Up


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I finally came out of my burrow. Glad I am back on TFO again. 
Hope everyone had great holidays. 
Opo gave me a little flash of something pink from under his tail last week. Couldn't get a closer look before it went back in. But I think he is a he.
Will try to look back and see what has been going on. Hopefully it's all good news!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I finally came out of my burrow. Glad I am back on TFO again.
> Hope everyone had great holidays.
> Opo gave me a little flash of something pink from under his tail last week. Couldn't get a closer look before it went back in. But I think he is a he.
> Will try to look back and see what has been going on. Hopefully it's all good news!




About time you’re back!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ive been out back in the woods, sawing & chopping & splitting up some of our fallen pine tree. Our Spring Snowdrops are up & blooming..


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m going to try & turn these two (small) pieces into “something”


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m going to try & turn these two (small) pieces into “something”
> 
> View attachment 285059


This is so cool! keep is updated!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I finally came out of my burrow. Glad I am back on TFO again.
> Hope everyone had great holidays.
> Opo gave me a little flash of something pink from under his tail last week. Couldn't get a closer look before it went back in. But I think he is a he.
> Will try to look back and see what has been going on. Hopefully it's all good news!


Hello Hello Hello! I've been missing my Ray of sunshine. And the little pink thingy is just a peek...of big things to come.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m going to try & turn these two (small) pieces into “something”
> 
> View attachment 285059


I can't wait to see.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I finally came out of my burrow. Glad I am back on TFO again.
> Hope everyone had great holidays.
> Opo gave me a little flash of something pink from under his tail last week. Couldn't get a closer look before it went back in. But I think he is a he.
> Will try to look back and see what has been going on. Hopefully it's all good news!


Woohoo! Glad your back... And congrats on your baby boy!!!! Any reason to celebrate is a good reason you know;~}


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been out back in the woods, sawing & chopping & splitting up some of our fallen pine tree. Our Spring Snowdrops are up & blooming..
> 
> View attachment 285054
> View attachment 285055
> View attachment 285056


I had 2 doves checking out our crab apple tree for spring. I hope they wait a couple of months. It's about to get freezing.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been out back in the woods, sawing & chopping & splitting up some of our fallen pine tree. Our Spring Snowdrops are up & blooming..
> 
> View attachment 285054
> View attachment 285055
> View attachment 285056


This crazy weather has the flowers so confused!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m going to try & turn these two (small) pieces into “something”
> 
> View attachment 285059


Yay...more talented surprises;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I had 2 doves checking out our crab apple tree for spring. I hope they wait a couple of months. It's about to get freezing.


I bet they know more than we can ever tell them... Don’t worry!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I bet they know more than we can ever tell them... Don’t worry!!!


Well I hope they decide better. Ohio people however rescue the birds that are freezing and without food. Our crazy weather. Ohio has to have a winter. So far, we haven't really had one. There's been years when we have to help the birds because they have little ones too soon. I'll be able to watch. So I'm worried but I'll be able to help and not interfere if they use my tree.maybe...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Apologies if I have failed to identify someone, but if you know who “Chevalier Larry” is please could you let me know?
> 
> This person has asked to join the FB CDR group, but hasn’t given a posting name. I can’t find them in the TFO group either.
> 
> I’ll only let people join if they give a posting name unless it’s obvious who they are.


Well...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, hope your week is going well, it's certainly gone quickly.
> I can't believe it's Friday again tomorrow - but very glad it is!
> Must say goodnight now so Nos Da and see you soon.


Hay! It's Friday...and I hope I didn't miss you again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hello Hello Hello! I've been missing my Ray of sunshine. And the little pink thingy is just a peek...of big things to come.


Thanks, I hope for Opo it's a little bigger or he won't be popular with the ladies


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> About time you’re back!


Thanks Mark, looks like you have been busy cutting trees.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Woohoo! Glad your back... And congrats on your baby boy!!!! Any reason to celebrate is a good reason you know;~}


Good to be back! How is your crew doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good to be back! How is your crew doing?


All fine! Every day we get older;-) oldest daughter turned seventeen just after Christmas.. she still has her job and faithfully pays her insurance. ( and a BF I’m not too sure about) We are gettin as many college scholarship applications as we can
Middle daughter is great. Just went back to her other mother this week as hubby left for work Thursday. Youngest so turned 6 and remains a huge mommas boy. They are my heart...
here’s my wake up crew this mornin...

now... how are you???


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> All fine! Every day we get older;-) oldest daughter turned seventeen just after Christmas.. she still has her job and faithfully pays her insurance. ( and a BF I’m not too sure about) We are gettin as many college scholarship applications as we can
> Middle daughter is great. Just went back to her other mother this week as hubby left for work Thursday. Youngest so turned 6 and remains a huge mommas boy. They are my heart...
> here’s my wake up crew this mornin...
> 
> now... how are you???


I remember all to well what my mom felt about the you ladies I dated growing up. Oddly the one my mom fixed me up with was definately the wildest and stomped my feelings into the ground. Whats weirder is that as adults we became good friends. I think this helped mature me so that at 23 I was able to meet and date the woman I would marry. I do have to say if the BF has a motorcycle then just get your daughter a new Phone-and have the GPS locked ON!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I remember all to well what my mom felt about the you ladies I dated growing up. Oddly the one my mom fixed me up with was definately the wildest and stomped my feelings into the ground. Whats weirder is that as adults we became good friends. I think this helped mature me so that at 23 I was able to meet and date the woman I would marry. I do have to say if the BF has a motorcycle then just get your daughter a new Phone-and have the GPS locked ON!


Lol!!!! It’s so hard to reconcile the “mom” feelings with the “I remember those days” feelings... daughters last boyfriend I liked... he was well mannered and didn’t mind conversations with me.. didn’t seem fake at all..... but he cheated on my daughter and broke her heart... this current one seems a little shady..".but I have decided to back off and trust daughter to make decisions...as long as I’m not worried for her safety...At seventeen, I don’t expect her to take things too seriously. She’s very independent and doubly guarded after the other experience... One thing I do know - I have lots of respect for the parents who made it through these years and still have loving children in there lives... ! I always feel like a grizzly bear caught in a hot wire


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!!! It’s so hard to reconcile the “mom” feelings with the “I remember those days” feelings... daughters last boyfriend I liked... he was well mannered and didn’t mind conversations with me.. didn’t seem fake at all..... but he cheated on my daughter and broke her heart... this current one seems a little shady..".but I have decided to back off and trust daughter to make decisions...as long as I’m not worried for her safety...At seventeen, I don’t expect her to take things too seriously. She’s very independent and doubly guarded after the other experience... One thing I do know - I have lots of respect for the parents who made it through these years and still have loving children in there lives... ! I always feel like a grizzly bear caught in a hot wire


It is purely because you want better for them and you are just trying to give them the benefit of your experience without having to experience it themselves. I am glad I was in the I don't want to be like my parents phase when dad my had the "drugs" talk. He had done more than a few growing up and readily shared his experiences. That was enough for me-Never touched any drugs! Sometimes the life lessons get through when you think they don't


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. We had a late start this morning because we were out late last night. We went to London met with friends who we went to university with. Six of us made it this time which was a nice size group. We ate and drank well and talked far too much. My voice has more or less recovered now 

Today we have been packing for our travels. We need to keep our cases under 20kg and were delighted when they weighed in at 16kg. There’s a little more to go in them, but they’ll be fine 

We are operating on a series of lists. Even food is planned to the finest degree as I need to empty my refrigerator by Wednesday lunchtime and I don’t want to have to throw anything away. It’s looking like I might have a couple of potatoes to give to my neighbour, but that’s it


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I finally came out of my burrow. Glad I am back on TFO again.
> Hope everyone had great holidays.
> Opo gave me a little flash of something pink from under his tail last week. Couldn't get a closer look before it went back in. But I think he is a he.
> Will try to look back and see what has been going on. Hopefully it's all good news!


Welcome back Ray!
Hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. We had a late start this morning because we were out late last night. We went to London met with friends who we went to university with. Six of us made it this time which was a nice size group. We ate and drank well and talked far too much. My voice has more or less recovered now
> 
> Today we have been packing for our travels. We need to keep our cases under 20kg and were delighted when they weighed in at 16kg. There’s a little more to go in them, but they’ll be fine
> 
> We are operating on a series of lists. Even food is planned to the finest degree as I need to empty my refrigerator by Wednesday lunchtime and I don’t want to have to throw anything away. It’s looking like I might have a couple of potatoes to give to my neighbour, but that’s it


Not long to go now!!!
Will the kids be popping back to check on the house for you once in a while?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> All fine! Every day we get older;-) oldest daughter turned seventeen just after Christmas.. she still has her job and faithfully pays her insurance. ( and a BF I’m not too sure about) We are gettin as many college scholarship applications as we can
> Middle daughter is great. Just went back to her other mother this week as hubby left for work Thursday. Youngest so turned 6 and remains a huge mommas boy. They are my heart...
> here’s my wake up crew this mornin...
> 
> now... how are you???
> 
> View attachment 285076


You have 2 very good reasons not to get out of bed there.
Let sleeping dogs and cats lie!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had a fizzle of a snowstorm today. Lots of hype, little snow, but we did get sleet & frozen rain. Kind of yucky outside in the garden.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a fizzle of a snowstorm today. Lots of hype, little snow, but we did get sleet & frozen rain. Kind of yucky outside in the garden.


My friends in NYC all said there was a snowstorm also! So glad my flight is scheduled 24 hrs after the storm is long gone )


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I finally came out of my burrow. Glad I am back on TFO again.
> Hope everyone had great holidays.
> Opo gave me a little flash of something pink from under his tail last week. Couldn't get a closer look before it went back in. But I think he is a he.
> Will try to look back and see what has been going on. Hopefully it's all good news!


Welcome back and that is indeed the flashiest way one can hope to end their holidays LOL  Hope your holidayz were good as welllll.... !


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I hope for Opo it's a little bigger or he won't be popular with the ladies


Poor Opo cause when she's done with him shell try to beat the tar out of him anyway...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a fizzle of a snowstorm today. Lots of hype, little snow, but we did get sleet & frozen rain. Kind of yucky outside in the garden.


We've been hearing hype and promises since Thursday and still rain. We did get a thin coat of ice on our windshields which soon melted. Tonight we're supposed to get snow and ice. We'll see.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> All fine! Every day we get older;-) oldest daughter turned seventeen just after Christmas.. she still has her job and faithfully pays her insurance. ( and a BF I’m not too sure about) We are gettin as many college scholarship applications as we can
> Middle daughter is great. Just went back to her other mother this week as hubby left for work Thursday. Youngest so turned 6 and remains a huge mommas boy. They are my heart...
> here’s my wake up crew this mornin...
> 
> now... how are you???
> 
> View attachment 285076


What a beautiful way to wake up.


----------



## Blackdog1714

0730 going to work today In my Subaru Outback and it was 53 in a 55 cause the bridges was frozen! Didn’t lose traction but felt it get squirrelly at anything over 55 so 53 mph it was


----------



## Abdulla6169

It’s sunny here today and I’m going on a 13 hour flight and I’m so sleepy but I shall make it to nyc in no timeeeeeeee !


----------



## Abdulla6169

Blackdog1714 said:


> 0730 going to work today In my Subaru Outback and it was 53 in a 55 cause the bridges was frozen! Didn’t lose traction but felt it get squirrelly at anything over 55 so 53 mph it was


Safe travels on those icy roads


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Not long to go now!!!
> Will the kids be popping back to check on the house for you once in a while?


We have all sorts of people, including the kids and my sister who fancied a trip to London with free accommodation, using the house while we are away 

It all helps to keep the house looked after and lived in


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are at last having frosts in Kent. Until yesterday we had two frosty mornings, neither particularly hard, since the start of the winter. It has been very mild and rather wet. The sunshine is glorious this morning, but it’s still 0C/32F at 9.30am.

Today’s job is to go through paperwork for school governor meetings that I can’t go to. I did promise I would forward my comments and questions when ai gave my apologies so I had better stop procrastinating! Not see you later


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> All fine! Every day we get older;-) oldest daughter turned seventeen just after Christmas.. she still has her job and faithfully pays her insurance. ( and a BF I’m not too sure about) We are gettin as many college scholarship applications as we can
> Middle daughter is great. Just went back to her other mother this week as hubby left for work Thursday. Youngest so turned 6 and remains a huge mommas boy. They are my heart...
> here’s my wake up crew this mornin...
> 
> now... how are you???
> 
> View attachment 285076


That's the last thing a teenager wants is mom taking a pic first thing in the morning. LOL Glad to hear everything is good with the kids. How about the other crew.
? Things are going better for me. Got thru the holidays.  Opo is getting in a winter routine. He waits in his hide until the angle of the sun hits his sunning spot, eats a little goes and bask. Then comes back and finishes breakfast. There has been only 4 days that it was to cool for him to come out. Have a few more days coming soon. He also finally started pooping on the ground and not always while soaking. 
Rose is doing good. She just had injections in her neck again for the fractured vertebraes. I have a feeling it will be a lifetime thing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Ray!
> Hope you are well.


Thanks Lyn, just another low point on the rollercoaster. 
Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Abdulla6169 said:


> Welcome back and that is indeed the flashiest way one can hope to end their holidays LOL  Hope your holidayz were good as welllll.... !


Thanks, made it thru the holidays and looking at a optimistic year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Poor Opo cause when she's done with him shell try to beat the tar out of him anyway...hehehe


Oh wow I didn't know that.


----------



## Ben02

I had my real deal biology exam on Thursday and I feel confident that I did well. The last question was about MBD in tortoises which was perfect, I wrote so much


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I had my real deal biology exam on Thursday and I feel confident that I did well. The last question was about MBD in tortoises which was perfect, I wrote so much


It sounds like college is suiting you well, Ben


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are at last having frosts in Kent. Until yesterday we had two frosty mornings, neither particularly hard, since the start of the winter. It has been very mild and rather wet. The sunshine is glorious this morning, but it’s still 0C/32F at 9.30am.
> 
> Today’s job is to go through paperwork for school governor meetings that I can’t go to. I did promise I would forward my comments and questions when ai gave my apologies so I had better stop procrastinating! Not see you later


Good morning Linda! I can feel the excitement all the way from London ! It’s cold and sunny here too this morning... hope the paperwork is quick for you.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ben02 said:


> I had my real deal biology exam on Thursday and I feel confident that I did well. The last question was about MBD in tortoises which was perfect, I wrote so much


Ayyyy congrats on doing wellll !! Can’t wait to take herpetology tooooo


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's the last thing a teenager wants is mom taking a pic first thing in the morning. LOL Glad to hear everything is good with the kids. How about the other crew.
> ? Things are going better for me. Got thru the holidays.  Opo is getting in a winter routine. He waits in his hide until the angle of the sun hits his sunning spot, eats a little goes and bask. Then comes back and finishes breakfast. There has been only 4 days that it was to cool for him to come out. Have a few more days coming soon. He also finally started pooping on the ground and not always while soaking.
> Rose is doing good. She just had injections in her neck again for the fractured vertebraes. I have a feeling it will be a lifetime thing.


A teenager huh.... you just became my favorite person of the day;-) All of the critters are doing well. Tortoises are glad to take advantage of this confusing weather... Toretto is still growing,, he’s gained another lb this past month.. Pickles and Crusher are still inside torts and getting too large to be so.. I am already making plans for a spring build to move them outside... I have been spending some time with horses. My gelding is still a mommas boy and the mare messes up all of our progress. She is spoiled and crazy . I think she needs some where to focus her attention besides my horse. Daughter is too busy to ride her and she hates being left behind so I’m thinking of letting her have a foal... still just an idea at this point... bulldog has become my other child... I feel like people must be tired of seeing her pictures but there’s no way to describe how nuts I am about this dog.. she really was the perfect pick for me.. my ferrets are quite the little tricksters where she’s concerned and love to harass her.. she is the first animal in this house that hasn’t wanted to eat them... LOL

It’s nice that Opo has figured out the poop thing... it sure does make a difference..I bet Rose is grateful for the injections... they seem to be a huge relief.. it’s too bad that the wear off. I hope your finding relief from your physical and your mental pain too. Ray.. hows the grand kids. And mother-in-law?


----------



## Abdulla6169

I’ve currently been in the air for 6 hrs... aghhh 8 more hours to go  but this is prolly the most relaxing flight I’ve been on yet  Sorry for the pictorial spam, I’m horribly bored


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> I had my real deal biology exam on Thursday and I feel confident that I did well. The last question was about MBD in tortoises which was perfect, I wrote so much


Congrats! It helps when you have a real interest in your subject!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ray--Opo said:


> That's the last thing a teenager wants is mom taking a pic first thing in the morning. LOL Glad to hear everything is good with the kids. How about the other crew.
> ? Things are going better for me. Got thru the holidays.  Opo is getting in a winter routine. He waits in his hide until the angle of the sun hits his sunning spot, eats a little goes and bask. Then comes back and finishes breakfast. There has been only 4 days that it was to cool for him to come out. Have a few more days coming soon. He also finally started pooping on the ground and not always while soaking.
> Rose is doing good. She just had injections in her neck again for the fractured vertebraes. I have a feeling it will be a lifetime thing.


I hope rose heals fully and soon <3 & opo continues to do well! It’s always those teenage years that are bad for our torts


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ben02 said:


> I had my real deal biology exam on Thursday and I feel confident that I did well. The last question was about MBD in tortoises which was perfect, I wrote so much


Funny how life lessons stick more than straight book learning. Jeopardy contestants routinely talk about how they did something on a lark that led to learning about an obscure person or place and BOOM- it is a Jeopardy answer.


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> It’s sunny here today and I’m going on a 13 hour flight and I’m so sleepy but I shall make it to nyc in no timeeeeeeee !


How can you bear to leave lovely little Honey?
I should think you've made sure s/he has a very reliable tort sitter though.
I bet she'll miss you while you're away.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have all sorts of people, including the kids and my sister who fancied a trip to London with free accommodation, using the house while we are away
> 
> It all helps to keep the house looked after and lived in


Great to have that peace of mind.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are at last having frosts in Kent. Until yesterday we had two frosty mornings, neither particularly hard, since the start of the winter. It has been very mild and rather wet. The sunshine is glorious this morning, but it’s still 0C/32F at 9.30am.
> 
> Today’s job is to go through paperwork for school governor meetings that I can’t go to. I did promise I would forward my comments and questions when ai gave my apologies so I had better stop procrastinating! Not see you later


Same here - a beautiful day here but with temps below zero.
At lest it's dry and I think it will stay dry all week.
That will give the land a good chance to soak up all the rain we've had for months.
Good luck with your paperwork!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That's the last thing a teenager wants is mom taking a pic first thing in the morning. LOL Glad to hear everything is good with the kids. How about the other crew.
> ? Things are going better for me. Got thru the holidays.  Opo is getting in a winter routine. He waits in his hide until the angle of the sun hits his sunning spot, eats a little goes and bask. Then comes back and finishes breakfast. There has been only 4 days that it was to cool for him to come out. Have a few more days coming soon. He also finally started pooping on the ground and not always while soaking.
> Rose is doing good. She just had injections in her neck again for the fractured vertebraes. I have a feeling it will be a lifetime thing.


Even though Lola is in a cosy, heated room he doesn't surface everyday. His built in barometer must warn him to stay in bed.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, just another low point on the rollercoaster.
> Hope you are feeling well.


I had the dreaded cough lurgy that's been hitting people over here, but much better now thanks Ray.
Glad you're on the upward stretch again now.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> How can you bear to leave lovely little Honey?
> I should think you've made sure s/he has a very reliable tort sitter though.
> I bet she'll miss you while you're away.


I study abroad so my parents are taking care of him, I spent like a solid two hours telling them everything I know, honey is in good hands


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> I had the dreaded cough lurgy that's been hitting people over here, but much better now thanks Ray.
> Glad you're on the upward stretch again now.


I’m glad you’re feeling better now : ))


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I had my real deal biology exam on Thursday and I feel confident that I did well. The last question was about MBD in tortoises which was perfect, I wrote so much


Well done Ben, it certainly helps when you are studying something you love.


----------



## Abdulla6169

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We are at last having frosts in Kent. Until yesterday we had two frosty mornings, neither particularly hard, since the start of the winter. It has been very mild and rather wet. The sunshine is glorious this morning, but it’s still 0C/32F at 9.30am.
> 
> Today’s job is to go through paperwork for olvernor meetings that I can’t go to. I did promise I would forward my comments and questions when ai gave my apologies so I had better stop procrastinating! Not see you later


Good luck on your work and I’m glad the weather seems better today


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’ve currently been in the air for 6 hrs... aghhh 8 more hours to go  but this is prolly the most relaxing flight I’ve been on yet  Sorry for the pictorial spam, I’m horribly bored
> 
> View attachment 285116
> View attachment 285117
> View attachment 285118
> View attachment 285119


Looks very comfortable!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Looks very comfortable!


Yes, there’s also a shower on board but too lazy to leave bad!! I feel so lucky and blessed <3 Sending all my happy & grateful vibez to everyone here in cold dark room


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> I study abroad so my parents are taking care of him, I spent like a solid two hours telling them everything I know, honey is in good hands


It's great to have someone you can trust to look after her.
I don't trust any of my family to look after Lola - they wouldn't worry about temps and diet for him as I do. 
You'll notice a difference in size when you go home.


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’m glad you’re feeling better now : ))


Thanks Abdulla.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Abdulla6169 said:


> Yes, there’s also a shower on board but too lazy to leave bad!! I feel so lucky and blessed <3 Sending all my happy & grateful vibez to everyone here in cold dark room



Emirates air? They do provide travelers with some nice touches! I was in & out of Dubai on a few trips to Sana’a.


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> Yes, there’s also a shower on board but too lazy to leave bad!! I feel so lucky and blessed <3 Sending all my happy & grateful vibez to everyone here in cold dark room


Same back to you Abdulla and hope the studies go well on your return.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> It's great to have someone you can trust to look after her.
> I don't trust any of my family to look after Lola - they wouldn't worry about temps and diet for him as I do.
> You'll notice a difference in size when you go home.


Yes, those babes grow quick huh?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Same back to you Abdulla and hope the studies go well on your return.


Thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> Yes, those babes grow quick huh?


Lola was already about 10 inches long when I brought him home, so I can't imagine him as a tiny hatchling.
I'm sure he was very cute though.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> Emirates air? They do provide travelers with some nice touches! I was in & out of Dubai on a few trips to Sana’a.


We usually take Emirates, but if we’re going to America we always take Etihad cause US Immigration and border control has a branch in Abu Dhabi, so all flights from Abu Dhabi to the USA are treated like domestic flights. Extremely convenient!!! Recommend you take that route if you ever wanna come to the UAE


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Abdulla.


Anytimeeee


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Lola was already about 10 inches long when I brought him home, so I can't imagine him as a tiny hatchling.
> I'm sure he was very cute though.


An Eternally cute tort !!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Lyn W said:


> Same back to you Abdulla and hope the studies go well on your return.


Thank you !!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> A teenager huh.... you just became my favorite person of the day;-) All of the critters are doing well. Tortoises are glad to take advantage of this confusing weather... Toretto is still growing,, he’s gained another lb this past month.. Pickles and Crusher are still inside torts and getting too large to be so.. I am already making plans for a spring build to move them outside... I have been spending some time with horses. My gelding is still a mommas boy and the mare messes up all of our progress. She is spoiled and crazy . I think she needs some where to focus her attention besides my horse. Daughter is too busy to ride her and she hates being left behind so I’m thinking of letting her have a foal... still just an idea at this point... bulldog has become my other child... I feel like people must be tired of seeing her pictures but there’s no way to describe how nuts I am about this dog.. she really was the perfect pick for me.. my ferrets are quite the little tricksters where she’s concerned and love to harass her.. she is the first animal in this house that hasn’t wanted to eat them... LOL
> 
> It’s nice that Opo has figured out the poop thing... it sure does make a difference..I bet Rose is grateful for the injections... they seem to be a huge relief.. it’s too bad that the wear off. I hope your finding relief from your physical and your mental pain too. Ray.. hows the grand kids. And mother-in-law?


I never get tired of seeing photos that people managed to capture. I loved the last one of Cinder, kitty, and you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

You all will recall my fossil hunting trips during end of Summer/early Autumn. My friend who lives near the good collection spots routinely finds really nice sharks teeth. She has a friend that turns them into jewelry.

Look at these new necklaces!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> You all will recall my fossil hunting trips during end of Summer/early Autumn. My friend who lives near the good collection spots routinely finds really nice sharks teeth. She has a friend that turns them into jewelry.
> 
> Look at these new necklaces!
> 
> View attachment 285141


They’re gorgeous! Wow! Does she sell them by any chance?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> You all will recall my fossil hunting trips during end of Summer/early Autumn. My friend who lives near the good collection spots routinely finds really nice sharks teeth. She has a friend that turns them into jewelry.
> 
> Look at these new necklaces!
> 
> View attachment 285141


Oh wow! I love the silver drop that holds the chain. Really nice! I bet it’s a grand feeling to see your finds turned into a treasure that will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow! I love the silver drop that holds the chain. Really nice! I bet it’s a grand feeling to see your finds turned into a treasure that will be greatly appreciated..



i know.... laying in the sand one day. Fine jewelry forever!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Abdulla6169 said:


> They’re gorgeous! Wow! Does she sell them by any chance?



I’m checking!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m checking!


Thank you because they really are stunning!


----------



## JoesMum

Olive ridley turtle found injured off Seaford beach
@Ben02 it went to the Sealife centre... not so far from you!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola was already about 10 inches long when I brought him home, so I can't imagine him as a tiny hatchling.
> I'm sure he was very cute though.


I'm glad I got an adult and now I'm to old for a hatchling...but really all I wanted was one little tortoise friend to last for a lifetime. I would have a hard time letting anyone watch him too. Of course it depends on who but...that keeps me trying to outlive him. According to my math I'll have to live until at least a hundred.


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> I study abroad so my parents are taking care of him, I spent like a solid two hours telling them everything I know, honey is in good hands


I'm sure they're watching over all of it...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Olive ridley turtle found injured off Seaford beach
> @Ben02 it went to the Sealife centre... not so far from you!


Poor thing, I hope this one survives.
The one they nursed back to health on Anglesey died after being transported to a warmer home to acclimatise it prior to release.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, the bad news is that weekend is nearly over again, but the good news is the next one is only 5 days away!
Hope everyone has had a good couple of days.
Mine has been pretty uneventful but enjoyable. 
Next weekend I'll be doing the annual RSPB garden bird survey, and I have quite a lot popping in to my feeding stations at the moment.
I was going to do it last year, but that was the weekend I was hit the by car and ended up in hospital. Can't believe that anniversary has come around already!
Hopefully I'll get through this year in one piece!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that.


I must have gotten scarred for life, after I got fully flashed by my tortoise, is all I can say...everytime I think of that day I find another reason to laugh my head off.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I must have gotten scarred for life, after I got fully flashed by my tortoise, is all I can say...everytime I think of that day I find another reason to laugh my head off.


My sister sent me this birthday card - because she likes to buy me tort related gifts and cards



So last week I was telling my family about Lola flashing and how it was disgusting but impressive given the ratio of it to his size...................my family think I need to get out more!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I had my real deal biology exam on Thursday and I feel confident that I did well. The last question was about MBD in tortoises which was perfect, I wrote so much


I'm sure you did well also. That subject is really interesting to me because I have an MBD. Yet my favorite foods are high in calcium. Go figure.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My sister sent me this birthday card - because she likes to buy me tort related gifts and cards
> View attachment 285149
> 
> 
> So last week I was telling my family about Lola flashing and how it was disgusting but impressive given the ratio of it to his size...................my family think I need to get out more!


Oh my garsh...well...I haven't seen it since thank the Lord but once you've seen it you're never the same. They're just abusing you by making you roll on the floor laughing more. Although, all the tortoise things are nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight and see you soon.
Nos Da


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight and see you soon.
> Nos Da


Have a lovely time next 5 days. Sweet dreams too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> A teenager huh.... you just became my favorite person of the day;-) All of the critters are doing well. Tortoises are glad to take advantage of this confusing weather... Toretto is still growing,, he’s gained another lb this past month.. Pickles and Crusher are still inside torts and getting too large to be so.. I am already making plans for a spring build to move them outside... I have been spending some time with horses. My gelding is still a mommas boy and the mare messes up all of our progress. She is spoiled and crazy . I think she needs some where to focus her attention besides my horse. Daughter is too busy to ride her and she hates being left behind so I’m thinking of letting her have a foal... still just an idea at this point... bulldog has become my other child... I feel like people must be tired of seeing her pictures but there’s no way to describe how nuts I am about this dog.. she really was the perfect pick for me.. my ferrets are quite the little tricksters where she’s concerned and love to harass her.. she is the first animal in this house that hasn’t wanted to eat them... LOL
> 
> It’s nice that Opo has figured out the poop thing... it sure does make a difference..I bet Rose is grateful for the injections... they seem to be a huge relief.. it’s too bad that the wear off. I hope your finding relief from your physical and your mental pain too. Ray.. hows the grand kids. And mother-in-law?


Oh is that a pic of you? Grandkids are good. I am looking for a house to rent up in Michigan for a month or two. So I can spend some time with them and of course go salmon fishing on lake Michigan. Mother in law has been in the Philippines since oct. She will return next month.
For me the battle continues. My leg stump has swelled up. I can't get my leg on. I have a chronic blood clot in the leg. Going to the doctors today so I can get a order to have a doppler ultrasound done. Keto diet is still going good but I can't weigh myself without my prosthetic leg on. My clothes are fitting a little better so I think I am losing weight. My prosthetic leg weighs about 12 lbs. So I just deduct that from the weight.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Abdulla6169 said:


> I hope rose heals fully and soon <3 & opo continues to do well! It’s always those teenage years that are bad for our torts


Thanks, unfortunately it looks like her fractured vertebraes in her neck might be a lifelong problem. Hopefully not only time will tell.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Even though Lola is in a cosy, heated room he doesn't surface everyday. His built in barometer must warn him to stay in bed.


I agree with the built in barometer. Opo seems to get lethargic when the cool weather approaches.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone and good night to the members across the pond. Hopefully I will get the new ring doorbell installed today. It's top on the honey do list.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone and good night to the members across the pond. Hopefully I will get the new ring doorbell installed today. It's top on the honey do list.


I have the Blink Cameras at front and rear doors. THey do a pretty good job and install was a snap since they are wifi/battery. I amazed at the foot traffic in my alley!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those UK CDR keepers....an opportunity to lend a helping hand.

Here’s the link - https://www.froglife.org/what-we-do/toads-on-roads/patrols-that-need-help/


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> For those UK CDR keepers....an opportunity to lend a helping hand.
> 
> Here’s the link - https://www.froglife.org/what-we-do/toads-on-roads/patrols-that-need-help/
> 
> View attachment 285158


My daughter goes out on Toad Patrol in the New Forest.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh is that a pic of you? Grandkids are good. I am looking for a house to rent up in Michigan for a month or two. So I can spend some time with them and of course go salmon fishing on lake Michigan. Mother in law has been in the Philippines since oct. She will return next month.
> For me the battle continues. My leg stump has swelled up. I can't get my leg on. I have a chronic blood clot in the leg. Going to the doctors today so I can get a order to have a doppler ultrasound done. Keto diet is still going good but I can't weigh myself without my prosthetic leg on. My clothes are fitting a little better so I think I am losing weight. My prosthetic leg weighs about 12 lbs. So I just deduct that from the weight.


I'm rooting for you. Even when you don't post I think and pray for the three of you often...and of course to mom also she's such a help.


----------



## Cathie G

Arrow's just hanging out on a silk leaf. It was so cute I thought I'd share. I wish I could have done better for him but at least I still have him.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree with the built in barometer. Opo seems to get lethargic when the cool weather approaches.


Saphire does the same even though he's in a heated room. He can still feel the season. I don't hibernate him but I do let him sleep a bit. He starts begging to go outside around mid February. I heard on the news that Ohio's true spring starts around then. I think he can feel the underground warming even though his enclosure is elevated. I always tell my friends that Saphire says it's spring. They think I'm crazy because there's snow on the ground...but seeds will wait to sprout then too.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh is that a pic of you? Grandkids are good. I am looking for a house to rent up in Michigan for a month or two. So I can spend some time with them and of course go salmon fishing on lake Michigan. Mother in law has been in the Philippines since oct. She will return next month.
> For me the battle continues. My leg stump has swelled up. I can't get my leg on. I have a chronic blood clot in the leg. Going to the doctors today so I can get a order to have a doppler ultrasound done. Keto diet is still going good but I can't weigh myself without my prosthetic leg on. My clothes are fitting a little better so I think I am losing weight. My prosthetic leg weighs about 12 lbs. So I just deduct that from the weight.


I do hope they can sort your leg out Ray, it must be very painful as well as frustrating not to able to use your prosthetic.
Good luck at the docs a scan sounds like the best way to find out whats going on.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For those UK CDR keepers....an opportunity to lend a helping hand.
> 
> Here’s the link - https://www.froglife.org/what-we-do/toads-on-roads/patrols-that-need-help/
> 
> View attachment 285158


I'll have to see if they are doing any in my area of Wales.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I'll have to see if they are doing any in my area of Wales.


............nothing anywhere near me at the moment. I'll check on local wildlife trust sites.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> My daughter goes out on Toad Patrol in the New Forest.


I can't blame her. If she gets to hear their music at breeding time it's amazing. I'm sure she knows that. I've only heard the froggy breeding choir once in my life. I didn't find out until many days later I had heard something very special. I already knew that I had been blessed. I just didn't know what I had heard. I'll never forget the beautiful song they sang.


----------



## Abdulla6169

How has everyone been? Any updates?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ............nothing anywhere near me at the moment. I'll check on local wildlife trust sites.


Most of the wildlife trusts will have reptile and amphibian subgroups. Search for that too


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I can't blame her. If she gets to hear their music at breeding time it's amazing. I'm sure she knows that. I've only heard the froggy breeding choir once in my life. I didn't find out until many days later I had heard something very special. I already knew that I had been blessed. I just didn't know what I had heard. I'll never forget the beautiful song they sang.


Down this way we have Marsh Frogs. They’re not native, but found their way to marshes near the channel ports. They’re really noisy!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I am at the hairdresser having a last minute prune. I hope it lasts the time we’re away, but it may not because my hair is so thick!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Down this way we have Marsh Frogs. They’re not native, but found their way to marshes near the channel ports. They’re really noisy!



We have those “Spring Peepers” in our neck of the woods. A few weeks back when it was really unseasonably warm I could already hear them. Now we have sub freezing nights, I’m sure they are buried deep below ground/mud again. 

Signed up yesterday for one of my big kayak trips for this Summer, a long weekend to Tangier Island, out in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay. A second big trip, to Greece in the Fall for a week of kayaking in warm, turquoise waters!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm rooting for you. Even when you don't post I think and pray for the three of you often...and of course to mom also she's such a help.


Thanks Cathie, went to the doctor yesterday and she ordered a doppler test stat. We were on our way to a store and the imaging place called and said come right in. So good news the clot is the same size and didn't move. So now a cat scan. I had therapy today and was using my prosthetic arm to lift weights. I will send a video if I can figure out how.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have the Blink Cameras at front and rear doors. THey do a pretty good job and install was a snap since they are wifi/battery. I amazed at the foot traffic in my alley!


I didn't get the ring doorbell installed. 
Tomorrow is a clean schedule. I WILL install it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Saphire does the same even though he's in a heated room. He can still feel the season. I don't hibernate him but I do let him sleep a bit. He starts begging to go outside around mid February. I heard on the news that Ohio's true spring starts around then. I think he can feel the underground warming even though his enclosure is elevated. I always tell my friends that Saphire says it's spring. They think I'm crazy because there's snow on the ground...but seeds will wait to sprout then too.


Got down to 39° last night. Only 61° today. I haven't seen Opo yet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I do hope they can sort your leg out Ray, it must be very painful as well as frustrating not to able to use your prosthetic.
> Good luck at the docs a scan sounds like the best way to find out whats going on.


Thanks Lyn, scan was good and now a CT scan. Cant wait to get back on my leg.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Down this way we have Marsh Frogs. They’re not native, but found their way to marshes near the channel ports. They’re really noisy!


It's interesting that you can hear them chirping in the evenings usually. This song was during breeding though and very different. I read that you have to be present with the exact temps, rainfall, humidity, and etc to get to hear this. I didn't understand what I'd heard at first. I was in the right place at the right time. It's much like some of the things birds do while maiting. Their song was really beautiful and well ordered. I think of that experience as a swamp song choir that sang for me.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, went to the doctor yesterday and she ordered a doppler test stat. We were on our way to a store and the imaging place called and said come right in. So good news the clot is the same size and didn't move. So now a cat scan. I had therapy today and was using my prosthetic arm to lift weights. I will send a video if I can figure out how.


I have a hard time doing video and stuff too. I'm really happy to see that you can at least do some therapy with your arm. Movement is essential. I'll be hoping for the blood clot to dissolve harmlessly. They'll have a better idea once your tests are done on what to do. Sorry to see you are getting a bad winter...we only finally got some freezing and a dusting of snow.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hey everyone! I've had an exciting day and just wanted to share! We found a place that we like, all this searching and we finally find a usable chunk of land that has a wonderful home and good barns. Of course there is a catch, it's slightly more than what we were hoping, which throws us short for the down payment and there are two other interested parties. It may literally turn into a race to see who can come up with the money first! I suddenly wish I knew some private investors


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone! I've had an exciting day and just wanted to share! We found a place that we like, all this searching and we finally find a usable chunk of land that has a wonderful home and good barns. Of course there is a catch, it's slightly more than what we were hoping, which throws us short for the down payment and there are two other interested parties. It may literally turn into a race to see who can come up with the money first! I suddenly wish I knew some private investors


That's great and I hope you are successful. 
It's hard finding something that ticks most of your boxes.
Good luck!


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone! I've had an exciting day and just wanted to share! We found a place that we like, all this searching and we finally find a usable chunk of land that has a wonderful home and good barns. Of course there is a catch, it's slightly more than what we were hoping, which throws us short for the down payment and there are two other interested parties. It may literally turn into a race to see who can come up with the money first! I suddenly wish I knew some private investors


Well I'll hope and pray that the best thing happens for you. Just because they're interested doesn't mean they want to pay that either.


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'd better sign off, I have a really early dental appointment tomorrow before work because I have a loose crown, or worst case scenario snapped the tooth under it so it needs urgent investigation. Fingers crossed it's not the latter!

@JoesMum 
Is it tomorrow you are off on your travels, Linda? 
If so and I don't get to speak to you before you go then Bon Voyage to you and hubby, and stay safe. 
I don't know if I'l be able to access your pics on Instagram but if not I'll see you in the Spring!
Take care.

To everyone else Nos da and see you soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

You don’t see this often via Twitter - Falling Iguanas !


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You don’t see this often via Twitter - Falling Iguanas !
> 
> View attachment 285223


Wow and the iguanas are pretty big in that area. They'll be calling it an invasion of large reptiles but they are poor released pet shop critters.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well I'd better sign off, I have a really early dental appointment tomorrow before work because I have a loose crown, or worst case scenario snapped the tooth under it so it needs urgent investigation. Fingers crossed it's not the latter!
> 
> @JoesMum
> Is it tomorrow you are off on your travels, Linda?
> If so and I don't get to speak to you before you go then Bon Voyage to you and hubby, and stay safe.
> I don't know if I'l be able to access your pics on Instagram but if not I'll see you in the Spring!
> Take care.
> 
> To everyone else Nos da and see you soon.


Thanks Lyn


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all!

Today’s the day. It’s come at last. The first day of our big. adventure.

Over on my moderator forum, it’s the first day of the annual education technology show and it is very odd watching my colleagues prepare for the day ahead without being part of it,

Our flight isn’t until this evening, so maybe I’ll see you later


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Pythons have at least 100 tiny little sharp teeth


Ahhh Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, you sure can. Most folks with gardens in urban areas use (chlorinated) water provided by the city. No other source, and it's all chlorinated.


Great. That should make my life a little easier.


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hello all my friends, i have one more update, I saw the pulmonologist yesterday. No good news. He said there is only 2 things it can be based on ct scans and blood tests. I'm fighting a diagnosis between lymphoma or sacroidiosis. I am having a biopsy next Thursday and i should know the results about a week after that. I'm scared to death. My husband is worried sick the kids have no idea and they just run and play with no other thoughts. How much I wish I could be young and worry free again.


Oh No, I am so sorry.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Some parts of Ohio, the water has iron in it. It stains everything but it doesn't come out of the well clear and then turn brownish red. That's well water's color there maybe? It's an interesting subject. I hope you find an easy solution.


LOL, I am busy working on it. So far I have come up with this but waiting on my son to build a solar water pump for me to test it out on. I have used one of the tractor tyres that I got to make a tyre pond and will be testing it out on the pond to see how well it works. I have the activated carbon, the river sand and the gravel and the coke bottle. I have put it in the same order as below and created the same layer system twice in the bottle. The idea is to put the pipe from the water pump into the bottle and let the water run through that into the top pond tyre, from where it will fall into the bottom tyre pond and then be pumped back up into the bottle again. Thereby filtering the water all the time. Then if it works nicely then I will make a filter with a down pipe and run the well point water through that into the Water tank. Since Mark says that the chlorine should be safe I will also put some chlorine into the water tank to make sure that it is really nice and clean and then we should be good to go. But at this stage I am still waiting on my brother to deliver the water tank. Hopefully I will get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Did you ever receive the Christmas card that was sent to you? I hope everyone received theirs


No not yet, but I am hoping that it is still on it's way and is just taking it's time.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well the little one that tried to be another December baby got born today. Hooray for Levi.
> View attachment 284956


Oh she is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @carol m
> I got your card! Love the glittery reindeer I am glad that it was late because it brought a special feeling today. Thank you!
> 
> I’m pretty sure it was your candy canes that held them up so long... lol


Yayyy, Most probably. Sorry about that guys. Didn't think very clearly when I posted them.


----------



## JoesMum

So this is me signing out for a couple of months. I am through security and waiting for my flight.

Look after yourselves and your four and two legged families. Do what you’re told by @Yvonne G  See you in March


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Today’s the day. It’s come at last. The first day of our big. adventure.
> 
> Over on my moderator forum, it’s the first day of the annual education technology show and it is very odd watching my colleagues prepare for the day ahead without being part of it,
> 
> Our flight isn’t until this evening, so maybe I’ll see you later



Have fun! Should be a great adventure. Remind us all of your INSTAGRAM account name. Safe travels !


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> LOL, I am busy working on it. So far I have come up with this but waiting on my son to build a solar water pump for me to test it out on. I have used one of the tractor tyres that I got to make a tyre pond and will be testing it out on the pond to see how well it works. I have the activated carbon, the river sand and the gravel and the coke bottle. I have put it in the same order as below and created the same layer system twice in the bottle. The idea is to put the pipe from the water pump into the bottle and let the water run through that into the top pond tyre, from where it will fall into the bottom tyre pond and then be pumped back up into the bottle again. Thereby filtering the water all the time. Then if it works nicely then I will make a filter with a down pipe and run the well point water through that into the Water tank. Since Mark says that the chlorine should be safe I will also put some chlorine into the water tank to make sure that it is really nice and clean and then we should be good to go. But at this stage I am still waiting on my brother to deliver the water tank. Hopefully I will get it sooner rather than later.
> 
> View attachment 285234



Remind me what you are trying to filter out. I kind of forget. Yes, chlorinated water is 100% perfect to water plants & provide to torts & animals & humans too!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Have fun! Should be a great adventure. Remind us all of your INSTAGRAM account name. Safe travels !


OK . Here goes 

The account is NotAtHomeAgain.

Instagram is very tame as social media. You can access it via an app or from a web browser.
https://www.instagram.com/invites/contact/?i=119545u3bxbfx&utm_content=8ea9ndb

It is a private account, so I will only accept followers who I recognise. If your instagram account isn’t recognisable as you, message me via TFO (I should get that notification) and let me know! Other CDR members are welcome to follow too, as long as I “know” you


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Remind me what you are trying to filter out. I kind of forget. Yes, chlorinated water is 100% perfect to water plants & provide to torts & animals & humans too!


I am trying to filter out whatever it is that is making the water turn my walls brown.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Levi Dalton made it to a whopping 7lbs 10oz. Now everyone has to exchange the brand new preemie clothes they bought...except little adopted great grandma.me


Well done Grandma.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We made a trip into Washington DC today. Wifey attended a few briefings on Capitol Hill, I visited the US Botanic Gardens.
> 
> The Grand Hallway
> View attachment 285009
> 
> 
> Some Orchids
> 
> View attachment 285010
> View attachment 285011
> View attachment 285012


Beautiful


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Who Knew/Capitol Hill Treasure? while walking about Capitol Hill & the Capitol building yesterday, I spotted a very large, stocky pine tree right next to the Capitol. Been to DC lots of times, worked on the Hill for many years, but never noticed this old tree. It turned out to be a Giant Sequoia that’s been there a few years.
> 
> The History
> View attachment 285042
> 
> 
> A Look Up
> View attachment 285043


What an awesome tree


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I finally came out of my burrow. Glad I am back on TFO again.
> Hope everyone had great holidays.
> Opo gave me a little flash of something pink from under his tail last week. Couldn't get a closer look before it went back in. But I think he is a he.
> Will try to look back and see what has been going on. Hopefully it's all good news!


Welcome back Ray. And welcome Opo to the flashing club.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m going to try & turn these two (small) pieces into “something”
> 
> View attachment 285059


Maybe a spoon.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> Today’s the day. It’s come at last. The first day of our big. adventure.
> 
> Over on my moderator forum, it’s the first day of the annual education technology show and it is very odd watching my colleagues prepare for the day ahead without being part of it,
> 
> Our flight isn’t until this evening, so maybe I’ll see you later


Safe travels Linda!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Welcome back Ray. And welcome Opo to the flashing club.


Yep that's a downright Hahahahaha...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well done Grandma.


I got him a baby bag and blankets. I'm sure the bag can cover him this whole winter. Even as he becomes a fat little bouncing baby boy.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yayyy, Most probably. Sorry about that guys. Didn't think very clearly when I posted them.


I was happy to get mine too...and I really needed that bit of cheer that day...so it arrived with perfect timing.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> So this is me signing out for a couple of months. I am through security and waiting for my flight.
> 
> Look after yourselves and your four and two legged families. Do what you’re told by @Yvonne G  See you in March


Have so much fun and beautiful memories!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I am trying to filter out whatever it is that is making the water turn my walls brown.



Hhmmmm. You might want to get the water tested by a local agricultural type group. I doubt if any generalized filtering you do without addressing the specific issue will really help.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You don’t see this often via Twitter - Falling Iguanas !
> 
> View attachment 285223


That's very considerate of them. Good to see they are looking out for local wildlife.
Not a case of being caught in a blizzard, but more of being caught by a lizard!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's very considerate of them. Good to see they are looking out for local wildlife.
> Not a case of being caught in a blizzard, but more of being caught by a lizard!!



Nope...it’s lizzard,


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's very considerate of them. Good to see they are looking out for local wildlife.
> Not a case of being caught in a blizzard, but more of being caught by a lizard!!


I actually saw it on the news today in Ohio. Not once did they mention that iguanas aren't native animals. I'm really not sure if they are considered a species that displaces native reptiles but...they are out of their element. It's weird when they fall though. You can't really see them hanging around until they come crashing down and there's a great big lizard in your backyard.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> LOL, I am busy working on it. So far I have come up with this but waiting on my son to build a solar water pump for me to test it out on. I have used one of the tractor tyres that I got to make a tyre pond and will be testing it out on the pond to see how well it works. I have the activated carbon, the river sand and the gravel and the coke bottle. I have put it in the same order as below and created the same layer system twice in the bottle. The idea is to put the pipe from the water pump into the bottle and let the water run through that into the top pond tyre, from where it will fall into the bottom tyre pond and then be pumped back up into the bottle again. Thereby filtering the water all the time. Then if it works nicely then I will make a filter with a down pipe and run the well point water through that into the Water tank. Since Mark says that the chlorine should be safe I will also put some chlorine into the water tank to make sure that it is really nice and clean and then we should be good to go. But at this stage I am still waiting on my brother to deliver the water tank. Hopefully I will get it sooner rather than later.
> 
> View attachment 285234


Wow that's cool. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Exercising at therapy.


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’ve currently been in the air for 6 hrs... aghhh 8 more hours to go  but this is prolly the most relaxing flight I’ve been on yet  Sorry for the pictorial spam, I’m horribly bored
> 
> View attachment 285116
> View attachment 285117
> View attachment 285118
> View attachment 285119


Are you in first class? I wish I had a nice and comfy bed on the occasions that I fly (which is not very often thankfully). And you know we love pictures so send them anyway.


----------



## CarolM

I am still trying to catch up. It has been a bit busy in here or I have been gone longer than I thought. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> Yes, there’s also a shower on board but too lazy to leave bad!! I feel so lucky and blessed <3 Sending all my happy & grateful vibez to everyone here in cold dark room


What airplane are you flying in?


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> I study abroad so my parents are taking care of him, I spent like a solid two hours telling them everything I know, honey is in good hands


What are you studying? And do you miss home when you are abroad or is it nice being away from parental control?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You all will recall my fossil hunting trips during end of Summer/early Autumn. My friend who lives near the good collection spots routinely finds really nice sharks teeth. She has a friend that turns them into jewelry.
> 
> Look at these new necklaces!
> 
> View attachment 285141


Wow, They are really stunning. I love seeing other peoples talent at work.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> i know.... laying in the sand one day. Fine jewelry forever!


More like laying in some sharks mouth many years ago and now fine jewelry forever.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Olive ridley turtle found injured off Seaford beach
> @Ben02 it went to the Sealife centre... not so far from you!


Shame. The article does not say what her injuries were from. I hope she recovers.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, the bad news is that weekend is nearly over again, but the good news is the next one is only 5 days away!
> Hope everyone has had a good couple of days.
> Mine has been pretty uneventful but enjoyable.
> Next weekend I'll be doing the annual RSPB garden bird survey, and I have quite a lot popping in to my feeding stations at the moment.
> I was going to do it last year, but that was the weekend I was hit the by car and ended up in hospital. Can't believe that anniversary has come around already!
> Hopefully I'll get through this year in one piece!


Note to yourself, ......don't go crossing any roads. Order everything in and just stay in your garden and count birds!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> My sister sent me this birthday card - because she likes to buy me tort related gifts and cards
> View attachment 285149
> 
> 
> So last week I was telling my family about Lola flashing and how it was disgusting but impressive given the ratio of it to his size...................my family think I need to get out more!


Whahaha


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day All.

We are off to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge again this morning. I saw some twitter reports that there are 1000’s of Snow Geese grazing on the fields there.

Pix from last time.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh is that a pic of you? Grandkids are good. I am looking for a house to rent up in Michigan for a month or two. So I can spend some time with them and of course go salmon fishing on lake Michigan. Mother in law has been in the Philippines since oct. She will return next month.
> For me the battle continues. My leg stump has swelled up. I can't get my leg on. I have a chronic blood clot in the leg. Going to the doctors today so I can get a order to have a doppler ultrasound done. Keto diet is still going good but I can't weigh myself without my prosthetic leg on. My clothes are fitting a little better so I think I am losing weight. My prosthetic leg weighs about 12 lbs. So I just deduct that from the weight.


Oh No Ray, tell your leg to get with the program and get better now.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Arrow's just hanging out on a silk leaf. It was so cute I thought I'd share. I wish I could have done better for him but at least I still have him.
> View attachment 285178


Arrow is so pretty even in shadow form.


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> How has everyone been? Any updates?


No updates, just life carry on with the normal shenanigans!!


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hey everyone! I've had an exciting day and just wanted to share! We found a place that we like, all this searching and we finally find a usable chunk of land that has a wonderful home and good barns. Of course there is a catch, it's slightly more than what we were hoping, which throws us short for the down payment and there are two other interested parties. It may literally turn into a race to see who can come up with the money first! I suddenly wish I knew some private investors


Good Luck, I hope that lady luck smiles on you and you get the place. I will hold thumbs for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You don’t see this often via Twitter - Falling Iguanas !
> 
> View attachment 285223


So did you see any falling?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Wow and the iguanas are pretty big in that area. They'll be calling it an invasion of large reptiles but they are poor released pet shop critters.


mmmm Your comment made me think of that terrible movie where the shark fall from the sky and eat people. I replaced the sharks with the iguana's.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So this is me signing out for a couple of months. I am through security and waiting for my flight.
> 
> Look after yourselves and your four and two legged families. Do what you’re told by @Yvonne G  See you in March


Sorry I missed you and I hope that you have an awesome time. Until we not see each other again have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I got him a baby bag and blankets. I'm sure the bag can cover him this whole winter. Even as he becomes a fat little bouncing baby boy.


He really is very cute. We want more pictures


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I was happy to get mine too...and I really needed that bit of cheer that day...so it arrived with perfect timing.


Well then my job is done.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's cool. Let us know how it turns out.


Will do. My brother is delivering my tank today. Yayyy I am so excited. So I will be busy busy busy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Exercising at therapy.


Looks like you are doing a good job.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day All.
> 
> We are off to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge again this morning. I saw some twitter reports that there are 1000’s of Snow Geese grazing on the fields there.
> 
> Pix from last time.
> View attachment 285261


OOhhhhh some more lovely photos coming our way. Looking forward to them.


----------



## CarolM

AAANNNNDDDDD I have finally caught up with all of you. Looks like you guys have been have a good year so far. Other than falling iguana's and snow and snoring etc. etc.

nothing much has changed on my side. Except that I am on a mission to go green this year and have all these wonderful ideas. (which hubby is cursing me for) as it just gives him more work.

My water tank is being delivered today and a load of compost as well. so I will be able to fill in all the tyres and get going with my veggie garden. I hope that everything grows nicely for me and that my veggies will taste nice. oh well if you don't try then you will never succeed. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I see the new TFO formatting was implemented from the time I departed this AM ‘til return. Lots of fancy looks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit overcast during our morning visit to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge this morning. No blue sky! We saw about 5 or 6 Eagles, a red fox, 3 Sitka deer, tons of ducks, geese.

Here’s a lone Blue Heron looking for breakfast


----------



## CarolM

Mmmmm I like it. It looks really good


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I see the new TFO formatting was implemented from the time I departed this AM ‘til return. Lots of fancy looks.


Yep. My shortcut doesn't work now. Dang it! Now I have to learn something again.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Note to yourself, ......don't go crossing any roads. Order everything in and just stay in your garden and count birds!!!


I wish I could like this multiple times!!! Lol 

TRUTH @Lyn W


----------



## EllieMay

Yeah...I like the new look too.... Good afternoon all.. I haven’t got to say as much the past couple weeks... Been busy being busy ?. Have been following along though..


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Arrow is so pretty even in shadow form.


It was so cute. He was just sitting around on a fake leaf.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit overcast during our morning visit to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge this morning. No blue sky! We saw about 5 or 6 Eagles, a red fox, 3 Sitka deer, tons of ducks, geese.
> 
> Here’s a lone Blue Heron looking for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 285283


Love that picture ! Beautiful reflections!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yeah...I like the new look too.... Good afternoon all.. I haven’t got to say as much the past couple weeks... Been busy being busy ?. Have been following along though..


I like the look too. It's pretty but I need my shortcut. The old one doesn't work the same. It was like being flashed by a tort when I tapped it. What in the world is that???


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> LOL, I am busy working on it. So far I have come up with this but waiting on my son to build a solar water pump for me to test it out on. I have used one of the tractor tyres that I got to make a tyre pond and will be testing it out on the pond to see how well it works. I have the activated carbon, the river sand and the gravel and the coke bottle. I have put it in the same order as below and created the same layer system twice in the bottle. The idea is to put the pipe from the water pump into the bottle and let the water run through that into the top pond tyre, from where it will fall into the bottom tyre pond and then be pumped back up into the bottle again. Thereby filtering the water all the time. Then if it works nicely then I will make a filter with a down pipe and run the well point water through that into the Water tank. Since Mark says that the chlorine should be safe I will also put some chlorine into the water tank to make sure that it is really nice and clean and then we should be good to go. But at this stage I am still waiting on my brother to deliver the water tank. Hopefully I will get it sooner rather than later.
> 
> View attachment 285234


I don't remember getting to see this post until today. That's an interesting solution. Did you ever find out what is in the water that colors your walls? Maybe you would just want water to clean with. Now I'm not sure if I was seeing all my posts or not. I'm seeing older posts now since the reformation. It's pretty and nice. I think I have a new shortcut. Well see...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> AAANNNNDDDDD I have finally caught up with all of you. Looks like you guys have been have a good year so far. Other than falling iguana's and snow and snoring etc. etc.
> 
> nothing much has changed on my side. Except that I am on a mission to go green this year and have all these wonderful ideas. (which hubby is cursing me for) as it just gives him more work.
> 
> My water tank is being delivered today and a load of compost as well. so I will be able to fill in all the tyres and get going with my veggie garden. I hope that everything grows nicely for me and that my veggies will taste nice. oh well if you don't try then you will never succeed. I will let you know how it goes.


It's like Ray says. It's on the honey do list cause chicks rule...


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Note to yourself, ......don't go crossing any roads. Order everything in and just stay in your garden and count birds!!!


I won't be making any trips to the Screwfix store this weekend! I don't need anything else fixed by screws!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Exercising at therapy.


Well done Ray, the arm looks good. Lets hope it's not too long before you can use the leg again.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> mmmm Your comment made me think of that terrible movie where the shark fall from the sky and eat people. I replaced the sharks with the iguana's.


It made me think of the song...
'Catch a falling iguana,
put it in your pocket,
save it for a rainy day'


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another pix from this morning - Blackwater NWR


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> AAANNNNDDDDD I have finally caught up with all of you. Looks like you guys have been have a good year so far. Other than falling iguana's and snow and snoring etc. etc.
> 
> nothing much has changed on my side. Except that I am on a mission to go green this year and have all these wonderful ideas. (which hubby is cursing me for) as it just gives him more work.
> 
> My water tank is being delivered today and a load of compost as well. so I will be able to fill in all the tyres and get going with my veggie garden. I hope that everything grows nicely for me and that my veggies will taste nice. oh well if you don't try then you will never succeed. I will let you know how it goes.


You will be a busy girl and I salute your green efforts! (all these new smilies and I can't find someone saluting!) Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I see the new TFO formatting was implemented from the time I departed this AM ‘til return. Lots of fancy looks.


I didn't know changes were being made so I was petty surprised when I just logged in. 
Looks like the ads have disappeared.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I like the look too. It's pretty but I need my shortcut. The old one doesn't work the same. It was like being flashed by a tort when I tapped it. What in the world is that???


Can you try to bookmark the website again and delete the old one?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit overcast during our morning visit to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge this morning. No blue sky! We saw about 5 or 6 Eagles, a red fox, 3 Sitka deer, tons of ducks, geese.
> 
> Here’s a lone Blue Heron looking for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 285283


Even without a blue sky it's a great picture and I love the second one.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Yeah...I like the new look too.... Good afternoon all.. I haven’t got to say as much the past couple weeks... Been busy being busy ?. Have been following along though..


Always good to know you are not too far away lurking in the corners even if you don't have time to chat. 
Hope you have some less busy times soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Well done Ray, the arm looks good. Lets hope it's not too long before you can use the leg again.


I have a CT scan sat. Hopefully that will give some answers why the leg is swelling. The doppler ultrasound showed no changes in the blood clot. My prosthesis is making me a new leg also. But that's going to take a few weeks. If the swelling goes down then I will use the leg I have now. If the swelling doesn't go down then I will use the new leg. I just want to start walking again. I was just ok walking with a quad cane. But could only walk about 400 feet. Need to get back on it to build up my endurance.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Can you try to bookmark the website again and delete the old one?


I did manage to get a new shortcut straight to you guys and gals on the CDR. I love chatting with all of you so much that I would have felt deprived. I learned something! I'm still on the app and can look anywhere on it and learn about tortoises. I'll just have to figure out the differences.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> AAANNNNDDDDD I have finally caught up with all of you. Looks like you guys have been have a good year so far. Other than falling iguana's and snow and snoring etc. etc.
> 
> nothing much has changed on my side. Except that I am on a mission to go green this year and have all these wonderful ideas. (which hubby is cursing me for) as it just gives him more work.
> 
> My water tank is being delivered today and a load of compost as well. so I will be able to fill in all the tyres and get going with my veggie garden. I hope that everything grows nicely for me and that my veggies will taste nice. oh well if you don't try then you will never succeed. I will let you know how it goes.


Good luck with your garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It made me think of the song...
> 'Catch a falling iguana,
> put it in your pocket,
> save it for a rainy day'


No wonder there's a new song about pants on the ground.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I just leave TFO on one of my Chrome tabs and just go to it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a CT scan sat. Hopefully that will give some answers why the leg is swelling. The doppler ultrasound showed no changes in the blood clot. My prosthesis is making me a new leg also. But that's going to take a few weeks. If the swelling goes down then I will use the leg I have now. If the swelling doesn't go down then I will use the new leg. I just want to start walking again. I was just ok walking with a quad cane. But could only walk about 400 feet. Need to get back on it to build up my endurance.


I have no doubt you and Rose will get er done.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Even without a blue sky it's a great picture and I love the second one.


Me too. Just beautiful.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a CT scan sat. Hopefully that will give some answers why the leg is swelling. The doppler ultrasound showed no changes in the blood clot. My prosthesis is making me a new leg also. But that's going to take a few weeks. If the swelling goes down then I will use the leg I have now. If the swelling doesn't go down then I will use the new leg. I just want to start walking again. I was just ok walking with a quad cane. But could only walk about 400 feet. Need to get back on it to build up my endurance.


You really are an inspiration... a much needed reminder of how easy it is to take the most basic gifts in life for granted... I wish I could share some steps with you.. I’m cheering for you!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I wish I could like this multiple times!!! Lol
> 
> TRUTH @Lyn W


AAAHHH Thank you!! Multiple times liked ..... noted.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't remember getting to see this post until today. That's an interesting solution. Did you ever find out what is in the water that colors your walls? Maybe you would just want water to clean with. Now I'm not sure if I was seeing all my posts or not. I'm seeing older posts now since the reformation. It's pretty and nice. I think I have a new shortcut. Well see...


My hubby got involved so the pump is now taking longer to sort out. It is made but we need to create a little house for the solar panels to sit on, so that they are placed correctly to catch the sun. I will be sending photos once I have finished it all. I live next to a vlei so the water has a brownish colour to it. If you read this it will explain better than I can why the water over here goes brown after it is pumped out of the ground.









How to take the stain out of your irrigation system - Green Overall | Water Tanks | Greywater Systems


Irrigation systems using borehole or well point water contain elements that stain walls and fences. Follow this method to prevent or remove the stains




greenoverall.co.za





But building a filtration system with the activated coal is supposed to sort this out. So it is all good. Just need to put it all together.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You will be a busy girl and I salute your green efforts! (all these new smilies and I can't find someone saluting!) Don't forget to post pics.


I forgot to take pics of the process but will take some after it is all finished.?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a CT scan sat. Hopefully that will give some answers why the leg is swelling. The doppler ultrasound showed no changes in the blood clot. My prosthesis is making me a new leg also. But that's going to take a few weeks. If the swelling goes down then I will use the leg I have now. If the swelling doesn't go down then I will use the new leg. I just want to start walking again. I was just ok walking with a quad cane. But could only walk about 400 feet. Need to get back on it to build up my endurance.


Good Luck Ray.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You really are an inspiration... a much needed reminder of how easy it is to take the most basic gifts in life for granted... I wish I could share some steps with you.. I’m cheering for you!


I second that. I could not have said it better.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

From sunny Cape Town. I hope everyone has an awesome Friday and great weekend. I haven't been to gym this week as I have been busy with my garden, but lugging all the rocks etc around has been making up for it. So I feel like I have been gyming anyway this week. 

I am really hoping that I can get my garden finished this weekend as it would be nice to have it all sorted and back to a normal routine again.


----------



## CarolM

I am really loving this new look. It is like having the app on your computer and so much easier.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> My hubby got involved so the pump is now taking longer to sort out. It is made but we need to create a little house for the solar panels to sit on, so that they are placed correctly to catch the sun. I will be sending photos once I have finished it all. I live next to a vlei so the water has a brownish colour to it. If you read this it will explain better than I can why the water over here goes brown after it is pumped out of the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to take the stain out of your irrigation system - Green Overall | Water Tanks | Greywater Systems
> 
> 
> Irrigation systems using borehole or well point water contain elements that stain walls and fences. Follow this method to prevent or remove the stains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenoverall.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But building a filtration system with the activated coal is supposed to sort this out. So it is all good. Just need to put it all together.



Thanks for the info on your well water. Makes sense. Are you only watering your vegetation, garden & torts? I installed a very cheap but efficient “drip” irrigation system here a few years ago. Doesnt spray all over, drips water where you want it. It wouldnt matter the color/staining since it just goes to the plants not on your things.


----------



## Bee62

Hello everybody. Today I got a very nice Christmas Card and was very surprised ! I got it from Capetown ! It must have been a very slow but steady snail that brought it to me. BUT I AM SO HAPPY THAT AT LEAST I GOT IT !
Thank you very much Carol for your nice Christmas Card and the warm hearted words you wrote. And for the sweet that travelled such a long way around the world ! Thank you very much. @CarolM


----------



## Bee62

Wow, wow, wow, we got a new outfit here on TFO ! I like it !  It looks modern and new !


----------



## Maro2Bear

The marshy bits at Blackwater NWR.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I got my card from Capetown and was so amazed the candy cane survived I ate it right away! Very tasty! Already planning for this year!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> The marshy bits at Blackwater NWR.
> 
> View attachment 285304


Your pictures of nature are so great. I have to admit that I got a little collection of them on my computer .....


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The marshy bits at Blackwater NWR.
> 
> View attachment 285304


Looks like gator country ;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Looks like gator country ;-)



Yes, but too far north!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> My hubby got involved so the pump is now taking longer to sort out. It is made but we need to create a little house for the solar panels to sit on, so that they are placed correctly to catch the sun. I will be sending photos once I have finished it all. I live next to a vlei so the water has a brownish colour to it. If you read this it will explain better than I can why the water over here goes brown after it is pumped out of the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to take the stain out of your irrigation system - Green Overall | Water Tanks | Greywater Systems
> 
> 
> Irrigation systems using borehole or well point water contain elements that stain walls and fences. Follow this method to prevent or remove the stains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenoverall.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But building a filtration system with the activated coal is supposed to sort this out. So it is all good. Just need to put it all together.


I was kinda thinking that it was iron. Parts of Ohio well water does the same. Also some areas have sulphur and it stinks. As far as I know it's in the southern counties that have that problem.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> From sunny Cape Town. I hope everyone has an awesome Friday and great weekend. I haven't been to gym this week as I have been busy with my garden, but lugging all the rocks etc around has been making up for it. So I feel like I have been gyming anyway this week.
> 
> I am really hoping that I can get my garden finished this weekend as it would be nice to have it all sorted and back to a normal routine again.


Yes! All those gyms forget to mention that if you are an active person you may not need more exercise. You might just need a break...for heavens sake.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> You really are an inspiration... a much needed reminder of how easy it is to take the most basic gifts in life for granted... I wish I could share some steps with you.. I’m cheering for you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Luck Ray.


Thank you Carol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I have no doubt you and Rose will get er done.


It's Rose that tries to keep me positive. Opo helps also!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok everyone is this what I think it is? Doesn't make sense to me ????


----------



## Yvonne G

Wait 'til you see the WHOLE thing. You'll need to wash out your eyes with bleach!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just leave TFO on one of my Chrome tabs and just go to it.


Me too.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I was kinda thinking that it was iron. Parts of Ohio well water does the same. Also some areas have sulphur and it stinks. As far as I know it's in the southern counties that have that problem.


Here we have wells that stink of sulphur (rotton eggs) and they call them spas where people have visited since Roman times to take the waters for their health especially skin problems. I tried some in Bath Spa once and it was disgusting, but along with sulphate it's supposed to have about 40+ other different minerals in it.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a CT scan sat. Hopefully that will give some answers why the leg is swelling. The doppler ultrasound showed no changes in the blood clot. My prosthesis is making me a new leg also. But that's going to take a few weeks. If the swelling goes down then I will use the leg I have now. If the swelling doesn't go down then I will use the new leg. I just want to start walking again. I was just ok walking with a quad cane. But could only walk about 400 feet. Need to get back on it to build up my endurance.


Everything crossed for you Ray and hoping it won't be too long.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone is this what I think it is? Doesn't make sense to me ????
> View attachment 285326


Yup - with even more to see!


----------



## Cathie G

My little guy and I were sitting outside together. He was enjoying sitting on the warm stone patio and I was weeding. As I was watching him, he started getting taller on his back legs. Well the problem started...when he just stayed real tall on his back legs for too long. I decided to pick him up to see why. You can't imagine what he went through...I was going to save him no matter what it took... a little while later I realized my suspicions that I had a little boy were true. OMG. I have to laugh at myself everytime I think of that day.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> From sunny Cape Town. I hope everyone has an awesome Friday and great weekend. I haven't been to gym this week as I have been busy with my garden, but lugging all the rocks etc around has been making up for it. So I feel like I have been gyming anyway this week.
> 
> I am really hoping that I can get my garden finished this weekend as it would be nice to have it all sorted and back to a normal routine again.


I'm sure you've had more of a work out in your garden than you would have had at the gym! Don't overdo the heavy lifting though and look after that back of yours!! I bet it will look great when it's finished,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Saw this, thinking Carol is installing something along these lines


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My little guy and I were sitting outside together. He was enjoying sitting on the warm stone patio and I was weeding. As I was watching him, he started getting taller on his back legs. Well the problem started...when he just stayed real tall on his back legs for too long. I decided to pick him up to see why. You can't imagine what he went through...I was going to save him no matter what it took... a little while later I realized my suspicions that I had a little boy were true. OMG. I have to laugh at myself everytime I think of that day.


Poor Lola tends to topple over slightly when he rises up on his back legs because of his missing foot, so he can't lift himself as high as he would like...... I hope it's not too uncomfortable for him!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all, the weekend is with us again!
We have had a dry week apart from some mist which has just made everything damp, but at least it's given the saturated ground a chance to dry out a bit. 
All change next week with high winds rain and even some snow on some parts. 
I hope everyone has a good weekend whatever your plans, and I'm sure I'll be bumping into some of you in the CDR. 
Meanwhile I'm off to bed to start my new book.
Nos Da for now.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Poor Lola tends to topple over slightly when he rises up on his back legs because of his missing foot, so he can't lift himself as high as he would like...... I hope it's not too uncomfortable for him!


Poor Lola. You have to admire them.They don't give up.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Here we have wells that stink of sulphur (rotton eggs) and they call them spas where people have visited since Roman times to take the waters for their health especially skin problems. I tried some in Bath Spa once and it was disgusting, but along with sulphate it's supposed to have about 40+ other different minerals in it.


Yes. Sometimes we go during the summer and swim in the lakes there despite the smell.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone is this what I think it is? Doesn't make sense to me ????
> View attachment 285326


LOL! Definitely a tort penis... maybe with something extra ?. Toretto’s looks the same but doesn’t have the little thumb thing... but his is the only one I’ve ever seen too......


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Sometimes we go during the summer and swim in the lakes there despite the smell.



Yes, England’s spa towns like Bath & Harrogate became famous for the healing powers of their sulphur mineral waters. Budapest too has lots of hot springs/spas now large public swimming areas. Germany as well, like Baden Baden -Thanks to its mild climate and hot springs, *Baden*-*Baden* is one of the world's best-*known* spa towns and one of the most popular places to visit in Germany.

Closer to home, White Sulphur Springs, West Virginia, has some famous spas as well.

_White Sulphur Springs grew in the first half of the nineteenth century as the southern "Queen of the Watering Places". The springs resort first became the standard summer destination for wealthy Virginia Low Country residents seeking reprieve from heat, humidity, and disease of the "sickly season". As its popularity increased and it gained status as a socially exclusive site, the springs attracted elite guests from all areas of the South._​


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Saturday to you all.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! Here is Cinder with her latest Chewy box.. she weighs a grande 30.6 lbs. now at 5-1/2 months... Bulldogs don’t grow like most though.. it’s my understanding that they have this crazy growth for a couple of months and then after 6 months, it just planes out.. her mature weight is estimated at only 40lbs... I had her spayed this past Monday and she has done amazingly well.. my biggest trial has been trying to keep her “still”.. HA... WHAT A JOKE! She has really become my +1 for everything. I even found an app for my phone called “Bring Fido” that gives me listings of pet friendly establishments near me. Restaurant, shopping, hotels, etc....


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Saturday to you all.


Hey Lyn! What ya got planned for your Saturday?


----------



## Bee62

@Kristoff 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear Lena ! * Have a very nice day my friend, drink champain and have a lot of fun and joy ! I am wishing you all the best for the new year of your life. May all your dreams come true.
Lots of love and hugs:
Sabine






and here is your Birthday Cake:


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Here is Cinder with her latest Chewy box.. she weighs a grande 30.6 lbs. now at 5-1/2 months... Bulldogs don’t grow like most though.. it’s my understanding that they have this crazy growth for a couple of months and then after 6 months, it just planes out.. her mature weight is estimated at only 40lbs... I had her spayed this past Monday and she has done amazingly well.. my biggest trial has been trying to keep her “still”.. HA... WHAT A JOKE! She has really become my +1 for everything. I even found an app for my phone called “Bring Fido” that gives me listings of pet friendly establishments near me. Restaurant, shopping, hotels, etc....
> 
> View attachment 285353
> View attachment 285354


I really love this little doggy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Sometimes we go during the summer and swim in the lakes there despite the smell.



Yes, England’s spa towns like Bath & Harrogate became famous for the healing powers of their sulphur mineral waters. Budapest has lots of hot springs/spas now large public swimming areas. Germany as well, like Baden Baden.

Closer to home, White Sulphur Springs, West Virginia, has some famous spas as well.

_White Sulphur Springs grew in the first half of the nineteenth century as the southern "Queen of the Watering Places". The springs resort first became the standard summer destination for wealthy Virginia Low Country residents seeking reprieve from heat, humidity, and disease of the "sickly season". As its popularity increased and it gained status as a socially exclusive site, the springs attracted elite guests from all areas of the South._​


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I really love this little doggy!


Oh me too! They are all special but She is special in a very different way


----------



## EllieMay

@Kristoff 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope it’s bubbly and perfect... However that means for you ))


----------



## Blackdog1714

got out in the goofy RICHMOND weather today to play tennis with wife. Over almost 2 hours it went from sunny and 60 to windy/cloudy and 52. Oh RICHMOND!


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> No updates, just life carry on with the normal shenanigans!!


That’s great though! Shenanigans (even the normal kind) are always welcome in my book


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> What airplane are you flying in?


The airplane is an A380 flown by Etihad airways


----------



## Abdulla6169

CarolM said:


> Are you in first class? I wish I had a nice and comfy bed on the occasions that I fly (which is not very often thankfully). And you know we love pictures so send them anyway.


Awwwhhh, well random somewhat expert advice: if you ask for an upgrade when you get to the airport it’s usually much cheaper than booking a first class seat directly! At least for airlines in the Middle East this can save you thousands


----------



## Abdulla6169

I’ve been offline for a little bit because I’ve been getting re-adapting to being in college. It’s all been good so far! I’m very happy and excited for the school year.... just headed from Philadelphia to New York City. I was at a charity group leader’s meeting! Good timezzzz


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! What ya got planned for your Saturday?


Hi Heather, it's been a very quiet day catching up on chores and dragging Lola out of his hide for a soak and a snack. He's fine just not very sociable at the moment. Hope you are having a good Saturday with the family.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Here is Cinder with her latest Chewy box.. she weighs a grande 30.6 lbs. now at 5-1/2 months... Bulldogs don’t grow like most though.. it’s my understanding that they have this crazy growth for a couple of months and then after 6 months, it just planes out.. her mature weight is estimated at only 40lbs... I had her spayed this past Monday and she has done amazingly well.. my biggest trial has been trying to keep her “still”.. HA... WHAT A JOKE! She has really become my +1 for everything. I even found an app for my phone called “Bring Fido” that gives me listings of pet friendly establishments near me. Restaurant, shopping, hotels, etc....
> 
> View attachment 285353
> View attachment 285354


She is so gorgeous ,and very photogenic!


----------



## Lyn W

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’ve been offline for a little bit because I’ve been getting re-adapting to being in college. It’s all been good so far! I’m very happy and excited for the school year.... just headed from Philadelphia to New York City. I was at a charity group leader’s meeting! Good timezzzz


Pleased to hear you are settling back in well Abdulla.


----------



## Lyn W

@Kristoff Happy Birthday Lena, hope you are doing something special to celebrate.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, England’s spa towns like Bath & Harrogate became famous for the healing powers of their sulphur mineral waters. Budapest has lots of hot springs/spas now large public swimming areas. Germany as well, like Baden Baden.
> 
> Closer to home, White Sulphur Springs, West Virginia, has some famous spas as well.
> 
> _White Sulphur Springs grew in the first half of the nineteenth century as the southern "Queen of the Watering Places". The springs resort first became the standard summer destination for wealthy Virginia Low Country residents seeking reprieve from heat, humidity, and disease of the "sickly season". As its popularity increased and it gained status as a socially exclusive site, the springs attracted elite guests from all areas of the South._​


That's the trouble with drinking mineral water from Spas - it repeats on you?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, England’s spa towns like Bath & Harrogate became famous for the healing powers of their sulphur mineral waters. Budapest has lots of hot springs/spas now large public swimming areas. Germany as well, like Baden Baden.
> 
> Closer to home, White Sulphur Springs, West Virginia, has some famous spas as well.
> 
> _White Sulphur Springs grew in the first half of the nineteenth century as the southern "Queen of the Watering Places". The springs resort first became the standard summer destination for wealthy Virginia Low Country residents seeking reprieve from heat, humidity, and disease of the "sickly season". As its popularity increased and it gained status as a socially exclusive site, the springs attracted elite guests from all areas of the South._​


I visited a lake in southern Ohio for a family swimming adventure when we were very young. Well...being me...the smell told me yukkk×3. Nooo....


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> She is so gorgeous ,and very photogenic!


Amen...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> LOL! Definitely a tort penis... maybe with something extra ?. Toretto’s looks the same but doesn’t have the little thumb thing... but his is the only one I’ve ever seen too......


Oh my garsh...Hahahahaha


----------



## jaizei

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone is this what I think it is? Doesn't make sense to me ????
> View attachment 285326




idk still reminds me of Tremors whenever i see one


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather, it's been a very quiet day catching up on chores and dragging Lola out of his hide for a soak and a snack. He's fine just not very sociable at the moment. Hope you are having a good Saturday with the family.


Quiet days are the best... I did some critter time this morning as well.. not so much family though. Hubby is gone to work. Oldest stayed the night at friends and by the time she came home I was headed to birthday party for a class mate of my youngest ... by the time we came home, she was gone to work.... and so it goes  we danced around the living room ( dog too) to some old country music while I cooked light supper... then some tug o war with the dog... finished a book with a glass of wine.... off to bed shortly.... so, still a good Saturday ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

jaizei said:


> idk still reminds me of Tremors whenever i see one


Oooh I love that movie... only the first one though ;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

I have a few pieces of the wood that I use for my snowmen, so worked on a new one yesterday during cold, windy, rainy morning n day.

Next process is to start the painting of the eyes... I abandoned the “fill” I originally used on the eyes & buttons - too many additional steps. So, paint eyes & buttons, then the body. The hat is painted separately & attached later before final clear paint & lacquer. Ogh yes, need to carve, paint and insert a carrot nose too.

Decided to add a decorative belt on this one as a “new” design feature. Prob make the belt & hat bands the same color.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I have a few pieces of the wood that I use for my snowmen, so worked on a new one yesterday during cold, windy, rainy morning n day.
> 
> Next process is to start the painting of the eyes... I abandoned the “fill” I originally used on the eyes & buttons - too many additional steps. So, paint eyes & buttons, then the body. The hat is painted separately & attached later before final clear paint & lacquer. Ogh yes, need to carve, paint and insert a carrot nose too.
> 
> Decided to add a decorative belt on this one as a “new” design feature. Prob make the belt & hat bands the same color.
> 
> View attachment 285402


They will be the most stylish snowmen in all the land ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

I went to Lowe’s today and bought the supplies needed to build a 4x4 night box... Pickles rate of growth is accelerating and I feel that he is too big for the indoor enclosure.. he is 10lbs now to Crushers 6. I got the floor and 3 walls completed. I will try to work on the side with door and the roof tomorrow. I enjoy the building but my back is killing me.. too much leaning over I suppose ?. Hope everyone had a great day. I miss reading everyone’s chatter...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I went to Lowe’s today and bought the supplies needed to build a 4x4 night box... Pickles rate of growth is accelerating and I feel that he is too big for the indoor enclosure.. he is 10lbs now to Crushers 6. I got the floor and 3 walls completed. I will try to work on the side with door and the roof tomorrow. I enjoy the building but my back is killing me.. too much leaning over I suppose ?. Hope everyone had a great day. I miss reading everyone’s chatter...


Sit back, eat a good dinner, and like us in the morning.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> LOL, I am busy working on it. So far I have come up with this but waiting on my son to build a solar water pump for me to test it out on. I have used one of the tractor tyres that I got to make a tyre pond and will be testing it out on the pond to see how well it works. I have the activated carbon, the river sand and the gravel and the coke bottle. I have put it in the same order as below and created the same layer system twice in the bottle. The idea is to put the pipe from the water pump into the bottle and let the water run through that into the top pond tyre, from where it will fall into the bottom tyre pond and then be pumped back up into the bottle again. Thereby filtering the water all the time. Then if it works nicely then I will make a filter with a down pipe and run the well point water through that into the Water tank. Since Mark says that the chlorine should be safe I will also put some chlorine into the water tank to make sure that it is really nice and clean and then we should be good to go. But at this stage I am still waiting on my brother to deliver the water tank. Hopefully I will get it sooner rather than later.
> 
> View attachment 285234


I'll be hoping for a quick delivery to you. If I had rainbarrels right now they would be flooding our yard. I'll even try to send you some of our rain...?‍??‍


CarolM said:


> LOL, I am busy working on it. So far I have come up with this but waiting on my son to build a solar water pump for me to test it out on. I have used one of the tractor tyres that I got to make a tyre pond and will be testing it out on the pond to see how well it works. I have the activated carbon, the river sand and the gravel and the coke bottle. I have put it in the same order as below and created the same layer system twice in the bottle. The idea is to put the pipe from the water pump into the bottle and let the water run through that into the top pond tyre, from where it will fall into the bottom tyre pond and then be pumped back up into the bottle again. Thereby filtering the water all the time. Then if it works nicely then I will make a filter with a down pipe and run the well point water through that into the Water tank. Since Mark says that the chlorine should be safe I will also put some chlorine into the water tank to make sure that it is really nice and clean and then we should be good to go. But at this stage I am still waiting on my brother to deliver the water tank. Hopefully I will get it sooner rather than later.
> 
> View attachment 285234


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I have a few pieces of the wood that I use for my snowmen, so worked on a new one yesterday during cold, windy, rainy morning n day.
> 
> Next process is to start the painting of the eyes... I abandoned the “fill” I originally used on the eyes & buttons - too many additional steps. So, paint eyes & buttons, then the body. The hat is painted separately & attached later before final clear paint & lacquer. Ogh yes, need to carve, paint and insert a carrot nose too.
> 
> Decided to add a decorative belt on this one as a “new” design feature. Prob make the belt & hat bands the same color.
> 
> View attachment 285402


I love them all. The trees also.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks for the info on your well water. Makes sense. Are you only watering your vegetation, garden & torts? I installed a very cheap but efficient “drip” irrigation system here a few years ago. Doesnt spray all over, drips water where you want it. It wouldnt matter the color/staining since it just goes to the plants not on your things.


Yes to the garden and veggies but no to the torts (As I was not sure what effect the metal in the water would have on a tort). I will also be installing a drip system at some point but for now I am going to carry on with the hard manual labour route of watering the garden myself. I do have empty plastic coke bottles planted all over the garden which I full up. These bottles have holes in the bottom and the water then seeps out directly by the roots under the ground. Saves evaporation and waters the roots directly.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello everybody. Today I got a very nice Christmas Card and was very surprised ! I got it from Capetown ! It must have been a very slow but steady snail that brought it to me. BUT I AM SO HAPPY THAT AT LEAST I GOT IT !
> Thank you very much Carol for your nice Christmas Card and the warm hearted words you wrote. And for the sweet that travelled such a long way around the world ! Thank you very much. @CarolM
> 
> View attachment 285303


You are welcome. I am so glad it finally arrived.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got my card from Capetown and was so amazed the candy cane survived I ate it right away! Very tasty! Already planning for this year!


Yayyy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone is this what I think it is? Doesn't make sense to me ????
> View attachment 285326


Yip, It's a thumbs up!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Here we have wells that stink of sulphur (rotton eggs) and they call them spas where people have visited since Roman times to take the waters for their health especially skin problems. I tried some in Bath Spa once and it was disgusting, but along with sulphate it's supposed to have about 40+ other different minerals in it.


Sounds like something us silly humans would do. Ooooohhh this stinks, Lets soak in it!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure you've had more of a work out in your garden than you would have had at the gym! Don't overdo the heavy lifting though and look after that back of yours!! I bet it will look great when it's finished,


It is almost done.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Saw this, thinking Carol is installing something along these lines


Sheesh. I wish I had a big enough garden to be able to do that. That would be really ambitious for me.
?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Here is Cinder with her latest Chewy box.. she weighs a grande 30.6 lbs. now at 5-1/2 months... Bulldogs don’t grow like most though.. it’s my understanding that they have this crazy growth for a couple of months and then after 6 months, it just planes out.. her mature weight is estimated at only 40lbs... I had her spayed this past Monday and she has done amazingly well.. my biggest trial has been trying to keep her “still”.. HA... WHAT A JOKE! She has really become my +1 for everything. I even found an app for my phone called “Bring Fido” that gives me listings of pet friendly establishments near me. Restaurant, shopping, hotels, etc....
> 
> View attachment 285353
> View attachment 285354


Cinder and her chew toy both have the same expressions. ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> @Kristoff
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear Lena ! * Have a very nice day my friend, drink champain and have a lot of fun and joy ! I am wishing you all the best for the new year of your life. May all your dreams come true.
> Lots of love and hugs:
> Sabine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is your Birthday Cake:
> 
> View attachment 285356


AAAHH A very happy belated birthday Lena. I hope it was a super awesome one. @Kristoff


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> The airplane is an A380 flown by Etihad airways


It is a nice airplane.


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> Awwwhhh, well random somewhat expert advice: if you ask for an upgrade when you get to the airport it’s usually much cheaper than booking a first class seat directly! At least for airlines in the Middle East this can save you thousands


Wow, Okay that is good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Abdulla6169 said:


> I’ve been offline for a little bit because I’ve been getting re-adapting to being in college. It’s all been good so far! I’m very happy and excited for the school year.... just headed from Philadelphia to New York City. I was at a charity group leader’s meeting! Good timezzzz


Yay. Good luck with settling in again.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Quiet days are the best... I did some critter time this morning as well.. not so much family though. Hubby is gone to work. Oldest stayed the night at friends and by the time she came home I was headed to birthday party for a class mate of my youngest ... by the time we came home, she was gone to work.... and so it goes  we danced around the living room ( dog too) to some old country music while I cooked light supper... then some tug o war with the dog... finished a book with a glass of wine.... off to bed shortly.... so, still a good Saturday ;-)


Sounds like the perfect Saturday ? .


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I went to Lowe’s today and bought the supplies needed to build a 4x4 night box... Pickles rate of growth is accelerating and I feel that he is too big for the indoor enclosure.. he is 10lbs now to Crushers 6. I got the floor and 3 walls completed. I will try to work on the side with door and the roof tomorrow. I enjoy the building but my back is killing me.. too much leaning over I suppose ?. Hope everyone had a great day. I miss reading everyone’s chatter...


Be careful. Make sure that you bend with your knees and NOT your back. and good luck with the build.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'll be hoping for a quick delivery to you. If I had rainbarrels right now they would be flooding our yard. I'll even try to send you some of our rain...?‍??‍


Send as much rain as you can. Thank you


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday Morning Everyone.

The new week has begun and we are starting it off with parent teacher meetings tonight. Oh well it is the beginning of the school year so this will happen. LOL the guys at the gym are going to think that I am just making excuses all the time.

The garden is almost done. Just have to screw the solar panel box to the wall and put the pump into the water. I do need more tyres though as I still want to plant some potatoes and sweet potatoes. 

Since my seeds did not take I bought the little plants. I got Broccoli, cauliflower, tomatoes, sweet corn, egg plant, green pepper, Jalepeno, gooseberry, and zucchini. I have already grown some sweet potatoes in a small pot, but I must transfer it to a bigger tyre pot so that the sweet potatoes can grow.

And then the bowl of grenadilla's is what has come off my grenadilla tree. And I have already given about 4 packets full away already. I am running out of people to give them to. ?‍


----------



## Maro2Bear

Drip irr


CarolM said:


> Yes to the garden and veggies but no to the torts (As I was not sure what effect the metal in the water would have on a tort). I will also be installing a drip system at some point but for now I am going to carry on with the hard manual labour route of watering the garden myself. I do have empty plastic coke bottles planted all over the garden which I full up. These bottles have holes in the bottom and the water then seeps out directly by the roots under the ground. Saves evaporation and waters the roots directly.


igation is very easy to install, BUT doesnt work well on non-pressurized systems Like urs would be,


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Monday Morning Everyone.
> 
> The new week has begun and we are starting it off with parent teacher meetings tonight. Oh well it is the beginning of the school year so this will happen. LOL the guys at the gym are going to think that I am just making excuses all the time.
> 
> The garden is almost done. Just have to screw the solar panel box to the wall and put the pump into the water. I do need more tyres though as I still want to plant some potatoes and sweet potatoes.
> 
> Since my seeds did not take I bought the little plants. I got Broccoli, cauliflower, tomatoes, sweet corn, egg plant, green pepper, Jalepeno, gooseberry, and zucchini. I have already grown some sweet potatoes in a small pot, but I must transfer it to a bigger tyre pot so that the sweet potatoes can grow.
> 
> And then the bowl of grenadilla's is what has come off my grenadilla tree. And I have already given about 4 packets full away already. I am running out of people to give them to. ?‍
> 
> View attachment 285443
> View attachment 285444
> View attachment 285445
> View attachment 285446
> View attachment 285447


Wow. Looks great.

What does a sack of potatoes cost in your local stores? They are so cheap here I concentrate on growing things that taste best from the garden. Fresh tomatoes & peppers & spices. Figs & persimmons too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, overcast & windy here in Maryland. Some sunshine ?? No kayaking this week. ?

This morning I decided to slowly take down another very leaning (45 degrees) pine tree ?? so it doesn't crash down on it’s own In the next storm. Now down, only lost the top board on one of our fence post rails. An easy fix.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Monday Morning Everyone.
> 
> The new week has begun and we are starting it off with parent teacher meetings tonight. Oh well it is the beginning of the school year so this will happen. LOL the guys at the gym are going to think that I am just making excuses all the time.
> 
> The garden is almost done. Just have to screw the solar panel box to the wall and put the pump into the water. I do need more tyres though as I still want to plant some potatoes and sweet potatoes.
> 
> Since my seeds did not take I bought the little plants. I got Broccoli, cauliflower, tomatoes, sweet corn, egg plant, green pepper, Jalepeno, gooseberry, and zucchini. I have already grown some sweet potatoes in a small pot, but I must transfer it to a bigger tyre pot so that the sweet potatoes can grow.
> 
> And then the bowl of grenadilla's is what has come off my grenadilla tree. And I have already given about 4 packets full away already. I am running out of people to give them to. ?‍
> 
> View attachment 285443
> View attachment 285444
> View attachment 285445
> View attachment 285446
> View attachment 285447


What is grenadillas? Our kroger gets exotic fruits and veggies sometimes. At least I would know something about what I'm trying.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Monday Morning Everyone.
> 
> The new week has begun and we are starting it off with parent teacher meetings tonight. Oh well it is the beginning of the school year so this will happen. LOL the guys at the gym are going to think that I am just making excuses all the time.
> 
> The garden is almost done. Just have to screw the solar panel box to the wall and put the pump into the water. I do need more tyres though as I still want to plant some potatoes and sweet potatoes.
> 
> Since my seeds did not take I bought the little plants. I got Broccoli, cauliflower, tomatoes, sweet corn, egg plant, green pepper, Jalepeno, gooseberry, and zucchini. I have already grown some sweet potatoes in a small pot, but I must transfer it to a bigger tyre pot so that the sweet potatoes can grow.
> 
> And then the bowl of grenadilla's is what has come off my grenadilla tree. And I have already given about 4 packets full away already. I am running out of people to give them to. ?‍
> 
> View attachment 285443
> View attachment 285444
> View attachment 285445
> View attachment 285446
> View attachment 285447


Wow!!!! Really nice


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Here is Cinder with her latest Chewy box.. she weighs a grande 30.6 lbs. now at 5-1/2 months... Bulldogs don’t grow like most though.. it’s my understanding that they have this crazy growth for a couple of months and then after 6 months, it just planes out.. her mature weight is estimated at only 40lbs... I had her spayed this past Monday and she has done amazingly well.. my biggest trial has been trying to keep her “still”.. HA... WHAT A JOKE! She has really become my +1 for everything. I even found an app for my phone called “Bring Fido” that gives me listings of pet friendly establishments near me. Restaurant, shopping, hotels, etc....
> 
> View attachment 285353
> View attachment 285354


Cinder is so cute with her white eyebrows and upside down smile. I've always liked that breed. They are peaceful and laidback probably because of necessity. The breed reminds me of my mini lop. Razberri has short legs and is kind of pudgy. It's funny when she runs around our living area. She jumps straight up in the air and it looks like she has twinkling toes even though she doesn't jump very high. Unlike other rabbits I've had.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Send as much rain as you can. Thank you


We could send you at least a months worth!
It's pouring down here again tonight!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Monday Morning Everyone.
> 
> The new week has begun and we are starting it off with parent teacher meetings tonight. Oh well it is the beginning of the school year so this will happen. LOL the guys at the gym are going to think that I am just making excuses all the time.
> 
> The garden is almost done. Just have to screw the solar panel box to the wall and put the pump into the water. I do need more tyres though as I still want to plant some potatoes and sweet potatoes.
> 
> Since my seeds did not take I bought the little plants. I got Broccoli, cauliflower, tomatoes, sweet corn, egg plant, green pepper, Jalepeno, gooseberry, and zucchini. I have already grown some sweet potatoes in a small pot, but I must transfer it to a bigger tyre pot so that the sweet potatoes can grow.
> 
> And then the bowl of grenadilla's is what has come off my grenadilla tree. And I have already given about 4 packets full away already. I am running out of people to give them to. ?‍
> 
> View attachment 285443
> View attachment 285444
> View attachment 285445
> View attachment 285446
> View attachment 285447


Looking very good!!!
Must be very tyre-ing for you!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Looks great.
> 
> What does a sack of potatoes cost in your local stores? They are so cheap here I concentrate on growing things that taste best from the garden. Fresh tomatoes & peppers & spices. Figs & persimmons too.


For 2kg it costs R29.00 but since they should be easy to grow and would taste home grown then why not grow them.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What is grenadillas? Our kroger gets exotic fruits and veggies sometimes. At least I would know something about what I'm trying.


They are also known as passion fruit.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We could send you at least a months worth!
> It's pouring down here again tonight!


I will take it. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Looking very good!!!
> Must be very tyre-ing for you!


????


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What is grenadillas? Our kroger gets exotic fruits and veggies sometimes. At least I would know something about what I'm trying.


Here is a link explaining about passion fruit. Or grenadilla's as we call them:









How to Eat Passion Fruit: Instructions and Recipes


You’ve bought a passion fruit at the store, but how are you supposed to eat it? Read on for step-by-step directions and recipes.




www.healthline.com


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all.

It is Tuesday, Yayyy. the garden is working nicely. And the solar panels went up last night for the pump for the pond. the sun was out this morning but the pump was not working, I am hoping that it is just that the sun is not strong enough this early. Waiting for about 12pm when the sun should be at it strongest and will see how it works then. Hopefully my son will send me a video which I will be able to share.

Have an awesome Tuesday!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all.
> 
> It is Tuesday, Yayyy. the garden is working nicely. And the solar panels went up last night for the pump for the pond. the sun was out this morning but the pump was not working, I am hoping that it is just that the sun is not strong enough this early. Waiting for about 12pm when the sun should be at it strongest and will see how it works then. Hopefully my son will send me a video which I will be able to share.
> 
> Have an awesome Tuesday!!!
> 
> View attachment 285535



Nice update, can’t wait to see what kind of solar power array to pump system you have hooked up. I’m guessing that you are not trying to charge any batteries to then run the pump. So strictly a DC (direct current) system.

So you have your SolarPanels connected directly to your DC water pump? Any solar controller inbetween the panel & your pump (helps to ensure the panels dont over power the pump). Pix! Needed... Good luck.

On my system I have

*SolarPanels*—-> *SolarController* —-> *12V battery bank* —>* DC 2 AC Converter* ---> *Fans/Pumps/etc *


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice update, can’t wait to see what kind of solar power array to pump system you have hooked up. I’m guessing that you are not trying to charge any batteries to then run the pump. So strictly a DC (direct current) system.
> 
> So you have your SolarPanels connected directly to your DC water pump? Any solar controller inbetween the panel & your pump (helps to ensure the panels dont over power the pump). Pix! Needed... Good luck.
> 
> On my system I have
> 
> *SolarPanels*—-> *SolarController* —-> *12V battery bank* —>* DC 2 AC Converter* ---> *Fans/Pumps/etc *


Got home too late so will wait for the weekend to take the pix. It is however a straight power to pump. Mine is very simple. The solar panels to pump. It is just a small one. Nothing big and not very strong. I just want it to make it moving water so it does not become a breeding place for mosquitoes.


----------



## CarolM

Oh wow. Not busy here at all.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> They are also known as passion fruit.


I have a vine of passion flower growing but the fruit isn't good. I probably need a male plant. I don't know that I'll get one though because it's so invasive.


----------



## Cathie G

I happened to catch this pic of Arrow. He looks like a child with warm and fuzzy ears.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all,

It is Wednesday today. Yayyy at least we are in the middle of the week. I am so tired!! I have been bitten by something which has caused itchy bites to appear on my arms. The problem is that the anti-histamine is taking so long to take effect and in the meantime it makes me sleepy. I could quite easily go and sleep for the the rest of the day. Oh well. Such is life and seems to be the way 2020 is going.

So what are we all going to do today? Maybe try and take over the world?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> They are also known as passion fruit.


I just learned something new!!!


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> AAAHH A very happy belated birthday Lena. I hope it was a super awesome one. @Kristoff


Thank you, @CarolM , @Bee62 , @EllieMay , and @Lyn W ! <3 

I got a surprise card in the mail today -- my Christmas card from Carol! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!! I got cards over the holidays from two other Carols and somehow lost track that the one from South Africa was still on the way. It was a lovely surprise and a gorgeous card. Thank you, Carol!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, @CarolM , @Bee62 , @EllieMay , and @Lyn W ! <3
> 
> I got a surprise card in the mail today -- my Christmas card from Carol! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!! I got cards over the holidays from two other Carols and somehow lost track that the one from South Africa was still on the way. It was a lovely surprise and a gorgeous card. Thank you, Carol!



ooooops, Happy Birthday! Ya поздравляю с днём рождения !


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
I've been busy sending emails to our PM and transport secretary asking them to stop the HS2 rail project (high speed railway that will connect London to the North East of UK) It doesn't affect me personally but it will destroy hundreds of Ancient woodlands, habitats and graveyards as well as the homes of some peoples just to save about 20 mins on a journey for a small percentage of the population. It will cost millions more than originally estimated and they don't actually know how much it will cost in the end. They have already lost some woodlands but there is a question mark over its future now so it has been paused - I just wanted to make my feelings known again. 
Apart from that had my hospital appointment for my knee yesterday evening which was really weird because I was the only patient there. I didn't have to wait at all and had the undivided attention of the receptionist, 3 nurses, 2 radiographers and a consultant! It was as if they had opened just for me. I will definitely chose an evening appointment if given the chance again. I had x rays but now have to go for an MRI scan as I could have torn the ligament which will mean keyhole surgery to repair it if that's what it is.
Hope everyone is well and having a good week.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Thank you, @CarolM , @Bee62 , @EllieMay , and @Lyn W ! <3
> 
> I got a surprise card in the mail today -- my Christmas card from Carol! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!! I got cards over the holidays from two other Carols and somehow lost track that the one from South Africa was still on the way. It was a lovely surprise and a gorgeous card. Thank you, Carol!


You are most welcome. I am still waiting for my card from Brandy! ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've been busy sending emails to our PM and transport secretary asking them to stop the HS2 rail project (high speed railway that will connect London to the North East of UK) It doesn't affect me personally but it will destroy hundreds of Ancient woodlands, habitats and graveyards as well as the homes of some peoples just to save about 20 mins on a journey for a small percentage of the population. It will cost millions more than originally estimated and they don't actually know how much it will cost in the end. They have already lost some woodlands but there is a question mark over its future now so it has been paused - I just wanted to make my feelings known again.
> Apart from that had my hospital appointment for my knee yesterday evening which was really weird because I was the only patient there. I didn't have to wait at all and had the undivided attention of the receptionist, 3 nurses, 2 radiographers and a consultant! It was as if they had opened just for me. I will definitely chose an evening appointment if given the chance again. I had x rays but now have to go for an MRI scan as I could have torn the ligament which will mean keyhole surgery to repair it if that's what it is.
> Hope everyone is well and having a good week.


I hope the MRI scan goes well. Good luck When is it going to happen?


----------



## CarolM

Happy Thursday Everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've been busy sending emails to our PM and transport secretary asking them to stop the HS2 rail project (high speed railway that will connect London to the North East of UK) It doesn't affect me personally but it will destroy hundreds of Ancient woodlands, habitats and graveyards as well as the homes of some peoples just to save about 20 mins on a journey for a small percentage of the population. It will cost millions more than originally estimated and they don't actually know how much it will cost in the end. They have already lost some woodlands but there is a question mark over its future now so it has been paused - I just wanted to make my feelings known again.
> Apart from that had my hospital appointment for my knee yesterday evening which was really weird because I was the only patient there. I didn't have to wait at all and had the undivided attention of the receptionist, 3 nurses, 2 radiographers and a consultant! It was as if they had opened just for me. I will definitely chose an evening appointment if given the chance again. I had x rays but now have to go for an MRI scan as I could have torn the ligament which will mean keyhole surgery to repair it if that's what it is.
> Hope everyone is well and having a good week.


Good luck with your MRI. I wish they would give the MRI first and forget about the x-ray.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello all, trying to get back on TFO more. I miss the new member posts and keeping up with you all in the CDR.
The battle goes on but I will rise victorious!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You are most welcome. I am still waiting for my card from Brandy! ? ?


It will be worth waiting for!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've been busy sending emails to our PM and transport secretary asking them to stop the HS2 rail project (high speed railway that will connect London to the North East of UK) It doesn't affect me personally but it will destroy hundreds of Ancient woodlands, habitats and graveyards as well as the homes of some peoples just to save about 20 mins on a journey for a small percentage of the population. It will cost millions more than originally estimated and they don't actually know how much it will cost in the end. They have already lost some woodlands but there is a question mark over its future now so it has been paused - I just wanted to make my feelings known again.
> Apart from that had my hospital appointment for my knee yesterday evening which was really weird because I was the only patient there. I didn't have to wait at all and had the undivided attention of the receptionist, 3 nurses, 2 radiographers and a consultant! It was as if they had opened just for me. I will definitely chose an evening appointment if given the chance again. I had x rays but now have to go for an MRI scan as I could have torn the ligament which will mean keyhole surgery to repair it if that's what it is.
> Hope everyone is well and having a good week.


Well I hope that the project gets redirected to something more eco friendly and useful at the same time... and I especially hope that your ligament is fine and surgery is avoided!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> View attachment 285592
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday Everyone.


Luv this little guy!!!


----------



## smarch

Ah, I forgot, there’s 2 chats everyone is now in. Howdy y’all. Did ya miss me?


----------



## Yvonne G

Seeing that picture of you on the human pyramid makes me realize I had you mixed in my mind with someone else. I thought you were the one with the Elmo avatar. But it's YOU who used to run the mud races. Do you still do that?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> It is Wednesday today. Yayyy at least we are in the middle of the week. I am so tired!! I have been bitten by something which has caused itchy bites to appear on my arms. The problem is that the anti-histamine is taking so long to take effect and in the meantime it makes me sleepy. I could quite easily go and sleep for the the rest of the day. Oh well. Such is life and seems to be the way 2020 is going.
> 
> So what are we all going to do today? Maybe try and take over the world?


Well...I've cleaned Razberri's litter boxes today and my bird's cage...and all my other stuff I do also. I fe


Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've been busy sending emails to our PM and transport secretary asking them to stop the HS2 rail project (high speed railway that will connect London to the North East of UK) It doesn't affect me personally but it will destroy hundreds of Ancient woodlands, habitats and graveyards as well as the homes of some peoples just to save about 20 mins on a journey for a small percentage of the population. It will cost millions more than originally estimated and they don't actually know how much it will cost in the end. They have already lost some woodlands but there is a question mark over its future now so it has been paused - I just wanted to make my feelings known again.
> Apart from that had my hospital appointment for my knee yesterday evening which was really weird because I was the only patient there. I didn't have to wait at all and had the undivided attention of the receptionist, 3 nurses, 2 radiographers and a consultant! It was as if they had opened just for me. I will definitely chose an evening appointment if given the chance again. I had x rays but now have to go for an MRI scan as I could have torn the ligament which will mean keyhole surgery to repair it if that's what it is.
> Hope everyone is well and having a good week.


I hope everything goes well with your appointment. Try to take it easy. I like wraps if I can't.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, trying to get back on TFO more. I miss the new member posts and keeping up with you all in the CDR.
> The battle goes on but I will rise victorious!


Hello I somewhat learned how to work this site.


----------



## Bébert81

Hello all, I hope everything is going fine here?
How are u doing everybody?
Sorry for my long time no see, I was a bit overbooked. 
What's new?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've been busy sending emails to our PM and transport secretary asking them to stop the HS2 rail project (high speed railway that will connect London to the North East of UK) It doesn't affect me personally but it will destroy hundreds of Ancient woodlands, habitats and graveyards as well as the homes of some peoples just to save about 20 mins on a journey for a small percentage of the population. It will cost millions more than originally estimated and they don't actually know how much it will cost in the end. They have already lost some woodlands but there is a question mark over its future now so it has been paused - I just wanted to make my feelings known again.
> Apart from that had my hospital appointment for my knee yesterday evening which was really weird because I was the only patient there. I didn't have to wait at all and had the undivided attention of the receptionist, 3 nurses, 2 radiographers and a consultant! It was as if they had opened just for me. I will definitely chose an evening appointment if given the chance again. I had x rays but now have to go for an MRI scan as I could have torn the ligament which will mean keyhole surgery to repair it if that's what it is.
> Hope everyone is well and having a good week.


California also has a high speed rail project. No important wilderness are involved, but many, many business, homes and farms have had to give up their property. It will cost billions of dollars and is already over budget after only a couple years. It was meant to get northern Californians to southern California faster and vice versa, however, once it gets to the hills surrounding the southern part of the valley, everyone has to get off the high speed rail and hop on a bus to go over the mountains, then get back on the high speed rail to continue on further south. It's a big joke, and has been approved.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Hello all, I hope everything is going fine here?
> How are u doing everybody?
> Sorry for my long time no see, I was a bit overbooked.
> What's new?


Well...here with me it's the same old stuff different day. That's fine by me. It's weird how a person can be overbooked at times and yet retired. Let alone a young working person. It's nice to not see you though!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I hope the MRI scan goes well. Good luck When is it going to happen?


Thanks Carol - don't know when yet. I have to wait for another letter, If it takes as long as the last one it won't be for another 6 months!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> California also has a high speed rail project. No important wilderness are involved, but many, many business, homes and farms have had to give up their property. It will cost billions of dollars and is already over budget after only a couple years. It was meant to get northern Californians to southern California faster and vice versa, however, once it gets to the hills surrounding the southern part of the valley, everyone has to get off the high speed rail and hop on a bus to go over the mountains, then get back on the high speed rail to continue on further south. It's a big joke, and has been approved.


Ours is going to cost hundreds of millions more than originally thought (they can't actually give a figure ) because they haven't taken into account the compensation they will have to pay for the homes they will demolish or the fact that not all the ground will be suitable for a railwaywithout substantial ground works! Absolute madness when our hospitals and schools are struggling. It has been started but was halted for reconsideration and another report. Sadly it looks like it will still go ahead. 
The California HS sounds even more ridiculous. Seems to me that politicians just want to make their mark without much thought for consequences.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good luck with your MRI. I wish they would give the MRI first and forget about the x-ray.


That would make more sense!
Thanks Ray


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well I hope that the project gets redirected to something more eco friendly and useful at the same time... and I especially hope that your ligament is fine and surgery is avoided!!


Thanks Heather!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi! How are you?
I think we're all good in here at the moment.
JoesMum is in New Zealand so won't be back with us until March, but the rest are popping in and out when we can.


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> Ah, I forgot, there’s 2 chats everyone is now in. Howdy y’all. Did ya miss me?
> View attachment 285623
> View attachment 285624
> View attachment 285626


Hi how are you?
Good to see you back on TFO.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol - don't know when yet. I have to wait for another letter, If it takes as long as the last one it won't be for another 6 months!!!


I've always heard..."no news is good news"!. Especially in the US lately. I always think of you anyway and hope you're getting along good.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Ours is going to cost hundreds of millions more than originally thought (they can't actually give a figure ) because they haven't taken into account the compensation they will have to pay for the homes they will demolish or the fact that not all the ground will be suitable for a railwaywithout substantial ground works! Absolute madness when our hospitals and schools are struggling. It has been started but was halted for reconsideration and another report. Sadly it looks like it will still go ahead.
> The California HS sounds even more ridiculous. Seems to me that politicians just want to make their mark without much thought for consequences.


Or sit around in meetings for this and that...and make money for blabbing.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Saturday all. 
The 6 nations Rugby Championship has started today. 
Wales were the champions last year and at the moment are beating Italy 21 -0 in Cardiff. 
A great start but some tough matches to come.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> California also has a high speed rail project. No important wilderness are involved, but many, many business, homes and farms have had to give up their property. It will cost billions of dollars and is already over budget after only a couple years. It was meant to get northern Californians to southern California faster and vice versa, however, once it gets to the hills surrounding the southern part of the valley, everyone has to get off the high speed rail and hop on a bus to go over the mountains, then get back on the high speed rail to continue on further south. It's a big joke, and has been approved.


Yvonne, I thought they gave up on finishing that project?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Ours is going to cost hundreds of millions more than originally thought (they can't actually give a figure ) because they haven't taken into account the compensation they will have to pay for the homes they will demolish or the fact that not all the ground will be suitable for a railwaywithout substantial ground works! Absolute madness when our hospitals and schools are struggling. It has been started but was halted for reconsideration and another report. Sadly it looks like it will still go ahead.
> The California HS sounds even more ridiculous. Seems to me that politicians just want to make their mark without much thought for consequences.


I thought I heard California's project was halted, maybe I heard about the project over the pond instead. 
Anyways hope you are doing well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good almost afternoon here, hope everyone has a good weekend .
Got the CT scan so have a doctor's appointment tues.
If this doesn't show why my amputated leg is swelling. I will be disappointed. I am still on my diet and can tell I have lost weight. I can't weigh myself without my prosthetic leg on.
I was thinking about going to a local truck scale, having my wife drive my wheelchair it on the scale. Weigh just the wheelchair and then I drive it on the scale. 
But that sounds like such a hassle.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good almost afternoon here, hope everyone has a good weekend .
> Got the CT scan so have a doctor's appointment tues.
> If this doesn't show why my amputated leg is swelling. I will be disappointed. I am still on my diet and can tell I have lost weight. I can't weigh myself without my prosthetic leg on.
> I was thinking about going to a local truck scale, having my wife drive my wheelchair it on the scale. Weigh just the wheelchair and then I drive it on the scale.
> But that sounds like such a hassle.


Actually, sounds like a good idea. It would only be a hassle once...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yvonne, I thought they gave up on finishing that project?


Really? I hope so.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saturday all.
> The 6 nations Rugby Championship has started today.
> Wales were the champions last year and at the moment are beating Italy 21 -0 in Cardiff.
> A great start but some tough matches to come.


Tonight is the rose bowl here...I love the commercials. I'll watch...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Tonight is the rose bowl here...I love the commercials. I'll watch...



The Rose Bowl....as in the football game? I’m confused. That game is always on New Year’s Day. Thus my confusion.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The Rose Bowl....as in the football game? I’m confused. That game is always on New Year’s Day. Thus my confusion.


We are getting the big game with the great commercials tonight. Whatever in the heck that game is...I'm sure I got the name wrong...but the commercials are great!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The Rose Bowl....as in the football game? I’m confused. That game is always on New Year’s Day. Thus my confusion.


Darn I thought the super bowl was tonight.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Go Ohio State Buckeyes! Sorry heard Rose Bowl and its just a reflex


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Go Ohio State Buckeyes! Sorry heard Rose Bowl and its just a reflex


I have to watch the super bowl for gp...tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good almost afternoon here, hope everyone has a good weekend .
> Got the CT scan so have a doctor's appointment tues.
> If this doesn't show why my amputated leg is swelling. I will be disappointed. I am still on my diet and can tell I have lost weight. I can't weigh myself without my prosthetic leg on.
> I was thinking about going to a local truck scale, having my wife drive my wheelchair it on the scale. Weigh just the wheelchair and then I drive it on the scale.
> But that sounds like such a hassle.


Maybe they can do your weight when you go for the scan. Our hospital has chair scales so you just sit on it and they weigh you. It's great news that you can feel the weight coming off though. Well done to you for sticking to your diet, I don't have any will power. 
Good luck with the scan and hopefully you'll get some answers.


----------



## Lyn W

Wales beat Italy 42 - 0 in the rugby game. 
I feel sorry for Italy but only a little bit!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Actually, sounds like a good idea. It would only be a hassle once...


Yeah that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Really? I hope so.


I am a news junkie. I think I heard that a few weeks ago.
Actually I think the current news is what contributes to my depression. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Maybe they can do your weight when you go for the scan. Our hospital has chair scales so you just sit on it and they weigh you. It's great news that you can feel the weight coming off though. Well done to you for sticking to your diet, I don't have any will power.
> Good luck with the scan and hopefully you'll get some answers.


At different clinics I have been at they don't have. 
The assisted living facility I was in for a yr after the accident has one. One of the nurses there said she would sneak me in.
She works evenings there. I just don't want her to get caught.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well today was in the 60's and raining. 
Opo didn't come out. The day before was warmer and sunny all day. He was eating like he hadn't eaten in awhile. Got up early and stayed up late. Tomorrow is supposed to be like today. I told my wife if he doesn't come out tomorrow. Be prepared for him using his box for a toilet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning for some, good evening for others. The groundhog didn't see his shadow. So that means spring will be 6 weeks early. ??????


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Wales beat Italy 42 - 0 in the rugby game.
> I feel sorry for Italy but only a little bit!


Serves Italy right-Go Wales! BTW what are we routing for? My default is Mascots-whose mascot would win in a mascot battle! My Second Default is Historical and my Grandfather served in the Navy for WW2 so I am definately anti Italy!


----------



## Ray--Opo

*@Yvonne G the railway from Central Valley to Bakersfield (171 miles) will be finished. The rest is postponed because of overruns and no funds. The federal government pulled the billions of funds to allocate elsewhere. *


----------



## Reptilony

So has TFO been updated? Looks refreshed and more modern. And I finally have what I wanted! The ''What's new'' icon is just perfect!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Reptilony said:


> So has TFO been updated? Looks refreshed and more modern. And I finally have what I wanted! The ''What's new'' icon is just perfect!



Yes....all new & improved. Some new/handy features to boot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overcast & a bit of rain, but warming. Supposed to be low 60’s tomorrow, I’m going to try & get out kayaking.

Here’s a single Snowdrop from our woodsy garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a news junkie. I think I heard that a few weeks ago.
> Actually I think the current news is what contributes to my depression. ?


I go out checking on Clarence Closeout once in awhile. All of my girlfriend check out ladies (while I'm buying a deal) are saying the same thing as you...and stopped watching. Butt it would be a deprivation if I couldn't hear the latest. Am I a news junkie too?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I have to watch the super bowl for gp...tomorrow


I've been watching somewhat all afternoon...now it's the anthem. And a lovely memorial. Games about to start...after they stop blabbing.


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> So has TFO been updated? Looks refreshed and more modern. And I finally have what I wanted! The ''What's new'' icon is just perfect!


I like it too I hate changes but this one is nice.


----------



## EllieMay

Took Cinder on her first ride in the side x side yesterday.. it was only about 4 hours but a good ride and perfect weather.. she slept REALLY good last night


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Took Cinder on her first ride in the side x side yesterday.. it was only about 4 hours but a good ride and perfect weather.. she slept REALLY good last night


Adorable...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ray--Opo said:


> Exercising at therapy.


That's awesome Ray!!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

CarolM said:


> I second that. I could not have said it better.


That was the best way that could have been said. I agree 100% Ray is such an inspiration. You go Ray ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice update, can’t wait to see what kind of solar power array to pump system you have hooked up. I’m guessing that you are not trying to charge any batteries to then run the pump. So strictly a DC (direct current) system.
> 
> So you have your SolarPanels connected directly to your DC water pump? Any solar controller inbetween the panel & your pump (helps to ensure the panels dont over power the pump). Pix! Needed... Good luck.
> 
> On my system I have
> 
> *SolarPanels*—-> *SolarController* —-> *12V battery bank* —>* DC 2 AC Converter* ---> *Fans/Pumps/etc *


Morning Mark.


Maro2Bear said:


> Nice update, can’t wait to see what kind of solar power array to pump system you have hooked up. I’m guessing that you are not trying to charge any batteries to then run the pump. So strictly a DC (direct current) system.
> 
> So you have your SolarPanels connected directly to your DC water pump? Any solar controller inbetween the panel & your pump (helps to ensure the panels dont over power the pump). Pix! Needed... Good luck.
> 
> On my system I have
> 
> *SolarPanels*—-> *SolarController* —-> *12V battery bank* —>* DC 2 AC Converter* ---> *Fans/Pumps/etc *


Morning Mark

This is it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol - don't know when yet. I have to wait for another letter, If it takes as long as the last one it won't be for another 6 months!!!


Oh dear. By the time they do anything the damage has set in.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning and a Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> Well...here with me it's the same old stuff different day. That's fine by me. It's weird how a person can be overbooked at times and yet retired. Let alone a young working person. It's nice to not see you though!


Retirement time seems to be the most overbooked period… 
Can understand it's the same on my family!


----------



## Bébert81

Lyn W said:


> Happy Saturday all.
> The 6 nations Rugby Championship has started today.
> Wales were the champions last year and at the moment are beating Italy 21 -0 in Cardiff.
> A great start but some tough matches to come.


And France beat England!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Took Cinder on her first ride in the side x side yesterday.. it was only about 4 hours but a good ride and perfect weather.. she slept REALLY good last night


Looked like fun. After 4 hrs I would look like Cinder. ??? I don't know if this is a sleep emoji. I don't have my glasses on.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...here with me it's the same old stuff different day. That's fine by me. It's weird how a person can be overbooked at times and yet retired. Let alone a young working person. It's nice to not see you though!


I know what you mean Cathie. After retirement I thought all I would do is fish. It always seemed like I was either working on my home or one of my 4 sons homes. Or fixing cars or doing a side job.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Tonight is the rose bowl here...I love the commercials. I'll watch...


?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> That's awesome Ray!!


Thanks the video was short so I could text it on my phone to others.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Go Ohio State Buckeyes! Sorry heard Rose Bowl and its just a reflex


Oh no a Buckeyes fan ?? I am a Michigan fan! GO BLUE!!!!!!( I haven't had much to brag about lately)
Buckeyes were great last year! They should have won it all. Their last game they got some bad calls by the officials.


----------



## Ray--Opo

smarch said:


> Ah, I forgot, there’s 2 chats everyone is now in. Howdy y’all. Did ya miss me?
> View attachment 285623
> View attachment 285624
> View attachment 285626


Those are all great pics! 
What kind of snake?
The pic of your tort is adorable ( sorry don't know his/her name)
You need to enter that in the calendar contest!


----------



## Reptilony

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes....all new & improved. Some new/handy features to boot.


That's nice! We might never have the app back but this upgrade makes the experience on the website better.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> That was the best way that could have been said. I agree 100% Ray is such an inspiration. You go Ray ?


Thank you, you all inspire me with your replies. The members here are great!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a news junkie. I think I heard that a few weeks ago.
> Actually I think the current news is what contributes to my depression. ?


I hate watching the news as it really depresses me to the extent that I lose sleep worrying about things - especially environmental issues.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> *@Yvonne G the railway from Central Valley to Bakersfield (171 miles) will be finished. The rest is postponed because of overruns and no funds. The federal government pulled the billions of funds to allocate elsewhere. *


I'm hoping that our government has the common sense to do the same! The billions they will save could improve existing rail lines, health, education and police services - from which we would all benefit -all desperate and far more deserving of a big spend!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Morning Mark.
> 
> Morning Mark
> 
> This is it.


Wow that looks great!
I bet you'll have some lovely little wildlife visitors wanting to spend some time in that oasis!


----------



## Lyn W

Bébert81 said:


> And France beat England!


That was also a brilliant result - I was supporting France.
There are few Welshmen (or ladies) who would support England when it comes to rugby!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone is having a good Monday and had a good weekend. 
I'm sure someone presses fast forward on Friday evening as Sat and Sun seem to fly by!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Morning Mark.
> 
> Morning Mark
> 
> This is it.



ok, I’ll have to check it out!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weather forecast for today was calm winds, morning sunshine and temps getting close to mid-60’s. I went out kayaking for a few hours.

Here’s the first pix from my trip...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Weather forecast for today was calm winds, morning sunshine and temps getting close to mid-60’s. I went out kayaking for a few hours.
> 
> Here’s the first pix from my trip...
> 
> View attachment 285757




and one without the bow of my kayak jutting out.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Morning Mark.
> 
> Morning Mark
> 
> This is it.


Look at you Mrs Engineer! Impressive stuff!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> and one without the bow of my kayak jutting out.
> 
> View attachment 285764


Wow! What a beautiful blue... but in the other picture, the stark contrast of red really emphasizes the scenery;~}


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Results are in. Doc said I have stage 2 sarcoidosis I my lungs and lymph nodes. I have my pulmonary function test on the 24 to see if my lungs are working well enough to push off treatment until it gets worse or spreads. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones who goes into remission within a year. Scared to death it wont go away. I've been fighting with my health since my son was born and this disease is the culprit of my misery. At least there's finally proof it wasn't in my head. I thought I was crazy..


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Monday all. Has been a “not” manic Monday thankfully! Hope everyone is anticipating a good week.. and I hope it turns out that way ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> ?


Well...I watched as long as I could but missed the fourth quarter. Dang it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I hate watching the news as it really depresses me to the extent that I lose sleep worrying about things - especially environmental issues.


I agree, I just watched a show about a scientist in Siberia. Been there for years studying the permafrost. He says how the permafrost keeps thawing it will release more greenhouse gases then we will be able to handle. Hope I didn't ruin your sleep.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Results are in. Doc said I have stage 2 sarcoidosis I my lungs and lymph nodes. I have my pulmonary function test on the 24 to see if my lungs are working well enough to push off treatment until it gets worse or spreads. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones who goes into remission within a year. Scared to death it wont go away. I've been fighting with my health since my son was born and this disease is the culprit of my misery. At least there's finally proof it wasn't in my head. I thought I was crazy..


I got your card today. It cheered me up to no end. I KNOW

I'm crazy. I still have my Christmas cards up...and it's actually all good news now that I've found your post. I'll be hoping and praying with you and your family.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...I watched as long as I could but missed the fourth quarter. Dang it.


Watched the super bowl right.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh no a Buckeyes fan ?? I am a Michigan fan! GO BLUE!!!!!!( I haven't had much to brag about lately)
> Buckeyes were great last year! They should have won it all. Their last game they got some bad calls by the officials.


One half of my family are diehard Buckeyes and the other half Wolverines...so what do you do if ur all watching the game together?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Cathie G said:


> I got your card today. It cheered me up to no end. I KNOW
> View attachment 285768
> I'm crazy. I still have my Christmas cards up...and it's actually all good news now that I've found your post. I'll be hoping and praying with you and your family.


So glad cards are being received. Better late than never lol. I have my Christmas cards up still also I love looking at them. Thank you for the prayers. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> One half of my family are diehard Buckeyes and the other half Wolverines...so what do you do if ur all watching the game together?


Wear a Michigan State Spartan Jersey


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Retirement time seems to be the most overbooked period…
> Can understand it's the same on my family!


I think it's a conspiracy?? Then I have to live longer so I can get everything done ✔...


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> So glad cards are being received. Better late than never lol. I have my Christmas cards up still also I love looking at them. Thank you for the prayers. ?


It's been a lovely day. It was purfect.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Monday and had a good weekend.
> I'm sure someone presses fast forward on Friday evening as Sat and Sun seem to fly by!


All my days fly by too fast. I keep trying to get my foot off the banana peel.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning and a Happy Monday everyone.


Happy Monday to you too. I saw your video. It's beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wear a Michigan State Spartan Jersey


You would say that along with half my family...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Wear a Michigan State Spartan Jersey


OMG that is so funny. Maybe Miami,OH Jersey


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Results are in. Doc said I have stage 2 sarcoidosis I my lungs and lymph nodes. I have my pulmonary function test on the 24 to see if my lungs are working well enough to push off treatment until it gets worse or spreads. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones who goes into remission within a year. Scared to death it wont go away. I've been fighting with my health since my son was born and this disease is the culprit of my misery. At least there's finally proof it wasn't in my head. I thought I was crazy..


Prayers !!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG that is so funny. Maybe Miami,OH Jersey


How about green and white with a beautiful bobcat t..


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Watched the super bowl right.


Well I couldn't bear to watch the rose bowl so I had to try and watch the super bowl. Honestly I tried but I just couldn't finish watching. Then the team I was rooting for won in the fourth quarter. I can't even believe I'm watching football. It's all my family's fault.


----------



## Blackdog1714

It was a good game! The 49ers just forgot that KC plays all 4 quarters!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I know what you mean Cathie. After retirement I thought all I would do is fish. It always seemed like I was either working on my home or one of my 4 sons homes. Or fixing cars or doing a side job.


Oh no. Don't say that. There goes my image of retirement.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wow that looks great!
> I bet you'll have some lovely little wildlife visitors wanting to spend some time in that oasis!


That is the idea. I have seen a few little frogs around my garden and I am hoping that this will make them happy. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> and one without the bow of my kayak jutting out.
> 
> View attachment 285764


Love your pics with and without your bow!


----------



## CarolM

Lol. Thank you. Now I have to figure out how to make the water come out of our jojo tank faster.?


EllieMay said:


> Look at you Mrs Engineer! Impressive stuff!


----------



## CarolM

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Results are in. Doc said I have stage 2 sarcoidosis I my lungs and lymph nodes. I have my pulmonary function test on the 24 to see if my lungs are working well enough to push off treatment until it gets worse or spreads. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones who goes into remission within a year. Scared to death it wont go away. I've been fighting with my health since my son was born and this disease is the culprit of my misery. At least there's finally proof it wasn't in my head. I thought I was crazy..


I am so sorry that you are going through this. But like you said at least you know what the cause is. Big electronic hug. ?????⚘???


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Happy Monday to you too. I saw your video. It's beautiful.


?


----------



## CarolM

And it is Tuesday.
One day closer to the weekend. "Who said I like weekends?" 

The weather is a changing. This week it has been foggy and colder in the mornings. I love it. Hopefully this winter will be full of rain. 

Have a happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Results are in. Doc said I have stage 2 sarcoidosis I my lungs and lymph nodes. I have my pulmonary function test on the 24 to see if my lungs are working well enough to push off treatment until it gets worse or spreads. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones who goes into remission within a year. Scared to death it wont go away. I've been fighting with my health since my son was born and this disease is the culprit of my misery. At least there's finally proof it wasn't in my head. I thought I was crazy..


I wish you the best of luck. I am going thru with pulamary fibrosis. The last scan was still not 100% that my scarring hasn't progressed. Whoever looked at the results says no. My doctor is still skeptical. My right lung works at 48%. 
The waiting game is the worst. 
I hope it works out for you and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Don't say that. There goes my image of retirement.


You know you have accepted retirement. When you don't care what day it is. Everyday is the weekend!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Tuesday! It’s so odd that your getting prepared for cold and we are warming up... (relatively speaking)



CarolM said:


> And it is Tuesday.
> One day closer to the weekend. "Who said I like weekends?"
> 
> The weather is a changing. This week it has been foggy and colder in the mornings. I love it. Hopefully this winter will be full of rain.
> 
> Have a happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> That is the idea. I have seen a few little frogs around my garden and I am hoping that this will make them happy. ?


Did you mean hoping or hopping???


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Morning Mark.
> 
> Morning Mark
> 
> This is it.


That is wonderful! Do you have a plastic tub or a liner underneath?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, hope all is well. Going to the doctors for my happy pills. 
We have had consistent sunny skies. So Opo has been loving basking. 
Rose has a little electric heater on the porch to keep her feet warm in the morning while having her coffee. 
Opo will get next to her feet and enjoy it also. I used my temp gun to know how far to keep it away from him. After Rose is done we put the heater away. If its still to cold for Opo. He will go back in his box and wait for the sun to shine in the enclosure.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain off and on now for the rest of our week, I’m glad I got out kayaking yesterday. I managed to capture quite a few nice scenes, hard to choose which ones to share. One last pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, this one too....


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope all is well. Going to the doctors for my happy pills.
> We have had consistent sunny skies. So Opo has been loving basking.
> Rose has a little electric heater on the porch to keep her feet warm in the morning while having her coffee.
> Opo will get next to her feet and enjoy it also. I used my temp gun to know how far to keep it away from him. After Rose is done we put the heater away. If its still to cold for Opo. He will go back in his box and wait for the sun to shine in the enclosure.


Happy for the happy pills;-). Opo is one spoiled tort!!! Nothing wrong with that though... Toretto is choosy about when he comes out too... but his needs are met so I let him exercise his free will most of the time... I’d like to see a picture of him and Rose toasting together... y’all have a great day Ray!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain off and on now for the rest of our week, I’m glad I got out kayaking yesterday. I managed to capture quite a few nice scenes, hard to choose which ones to share. One last pix.
> 
> View attachment 285802


Glad you shared this one!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain off and on now for the rest of our week, I’m glad I got out kayaking yesterday. I managed to capture quite a few nice scenes, hard to choose which ones to share. One last pix.
> 
> View attachment 285802


So beautiful. Theres 3 feet of snow in Minnesota and the sun has been hiding for the last month.


----------



## EllieMay

Turtle girl 98 said:


> So beautiful. Theres 3 feet of snow in Minnesota and the sun has been hiding for the last month.


I got your card yesterday!!! Thank you.. it was beautiful with a beautiful message.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

EllieMay said:


> I got your card yesterday!!! Thank you.. it was beautiful with a beautiful message.


Awh makes me so happy knowing they are arriving ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That is wonderful! Do you have a plastic tub or a liner underneath?



Great. So your pump is working directly from the panels. Nicely done.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Don't say that. There goes my image of retirement.


It's just more "fun" things to do...and lots of them. I don't know how I did what I did before so called retirement. That's why I have empathy for the working younger people.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Strange weather. Rain stopped, temps are still muggy warm (mind you it’s February) & some hints of sunshine. Was supposed to rain all day with no ?? until Saturday. Our daffodils are out of the ground & we see bud formation.

Trying to finish up my wooden handle for that old rusty trowel. Nothing too fancy...but it’s solid oak from onebofbour back garden trees that I pruned. Next step is to bore the horizontal hole for the metal shovel part. Then I’ll give it a proper sanding, apply some boiled linseed oil & insert the ferrule & spade parts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtle girl 98 said:


> So beautiful. Theres 3 feet of snow in Minnesota and the sun has been hiding for the last month.



Wow. Three feet of snow is a lot. By now we normally would have had a few snowfalls, but this year I haven’t even had the shovel out, not even a broom.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Strange weather. Rain stopped, temps are still muggy warm (mind you it’s February) & some hints of sunshine. Was supposed to rain all day with no ?? until Saturday. Our daffodils are out of the ground & we see bud formation.
> 
> Trying to finish up my wooden handle for that old rusty trowel. Nothing too fancy...but it’s solid oak from onebofbour back garden trees that I pruned. Next step is to bore the horizontal hole for the metal shovel part. Then I’ll give it a proper sanding, apply some boiled linseed oil & insert the ferrule & spade parts.
> 
> View attachment 285814





Maro2Bear said:


> Strange weather. Rain stopped, temps are still muggy warm (mind you it’s February) & some hints of sunshine. Was supposed to rain all day with no ?? until Saturday. Our daffodils are out of the ground & we see bud formation.
> 
> Trying to finish up my wooden handle for that old rusty trowel. Nothing too fancy...but it’s solid oak from onebofbour back garden trees that I pruned. Next step is to bore the horizontal hole for the metal shovel part. Then I’ll give it a proper sanding, apply some boiled linseed oil & insert the ferrule & spade parts.
> 
> View attachment 285814


I went grocery shopping today and didn't even need a jacket. I am notorious for being too cold. Hopefully, we'll get some kind of freezing and snow...or we'll be overrun with bugs this spring and summer. Also looks like you'll have a tool that lasts for a lifetime and more.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I went grocery shopping today and didn't even need a jacket. I am notorious for being too cold. Hopefully, we'll get some kind of freezing and snow...or we'll be overrun with bugs this spring and summer. Also looks like you'll have a tool that lasts for a lifetime and more.



After kayaking yesterday, we actually painted our garage doors. It’s been a work in progress, but it’s hard to not finish when almost done. 65 and sunny, no heat, no humidity, pretty much perfect for painting. Looks great today.

The trowel is just an old one, but afforded the perfect opportunity to practice turning a handle.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> After kayaking yesterday, we actually painted our garage doors. It’s been a work in progress, but it’s hard to not finish when almost done. 65 and sunny, no heat, no humidity, pretty much perfect for painting. Looks great today.
> 
> The trowel is just an old one, but afforded the perfect opportunity to practice turning a handle.


Looks like hard work to me. Even with your machines it's still oak...but linseed oil is a favorite of mine. It even marbolizes pine


----------



## Maro2Bear

I haven’t posted a pix of our Sully for some time. She just seems to be happy & content this Winter in the inside quarters. A new this year night box complete with Kane heat mat on the floor with a RHP in the ceiling. Some flood lights, heating lamps, & room to roam about.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope all is well. Going to the doctors for my happy pills.
> We have had consistent sunny skies. So Opo has been loving basking.
> Rose has a little electric heater on the porch to keep her feet warm in the morning while having her coffee.
> Opo will get next to her feet and enjoy it also. I used my temp gun to know how far to keep it away from him. After Rose is done we put the heater away. If its still to cold for Opo. He will go back in his box and wait for the sun to shine in the enclosure.


Now you have to capture a picture of Rose and Opo capturing warmth and rays together.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I haven’t posted a pix of our Sully for some time. She just seems to be happy & content this Winter in the inside quarters. A new this year night box complete with Kane heat mat on the floor with a RHP in the ceiling. Some flood lights, heating lamps, & room to roam about.
> 
> View attachment 285823





Maro2Bear said:


> I haven’t posted a pix of our Sully for some time. She just seems to be happy & content this Winter in the inside quarters. A new this year night box complete with Kane heat mat on the floor with a RHP in the ceiling. Some flood lights, heating lamps, & room to roam about.
> 
> View attachment 285823


She's beautiful.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I haven’t posted a pix of our Sully for some time. She just seems to be happy & content this Winter in the inside quarters. A new this year night box complete with Kane heat mat on the floor with a RHP in the ceiling. Some flood lights, heating lamps, & room to roam about.
> 
> View attachment 285823


Happy Sully! She makes the mazuri pellets look small;-)


----------



## Cathie G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> So beautiful. Theres 3 feet of snow in Minnesota and the sun has been hiding for the last month.


I don't think we've had even an inch at one time. The problem is it's February. It's supposed to be freezing and snowy here. I hate being cold but I'd be ok with watching winter from my living room window.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morrrrrrrrrrningggggggggg!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sully! She makes the mazuri pellets look small;-)



Yes she sure does. Munches on Mazuri like they are fruit loops & goes through a pretty large bundle of dandelion in minutes. I portion leaves out throughout the day, encourages grazing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Happy for the happy pills;-). Opo is one spoiled tort!!! Nothing wrong with that though... Toretto is choosy about when he comes out too... but his needs are met so I let him exercise his free will most of the time... I’d like to see a picture of him and Rose toasting together... y’all have a great day Ray!


Next time I will take a pic. 
Heather awhile ago you had mentioned in a post. That you had planted a new plot. 
What type of seed did you use?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I haven’t posted a pix of our Sully for some time. She just seems to be happy & content this Winter in the inside quarters. A new this year night box complete with Kane heat mat on the floor with a RHP in the ceiling. Some flood lights, heating lamps, & room to roam about.
> 
> View attachment 285823


Sully is looking great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Now you have to capture a picture of Rose and Opo capturing warmth and rays together.?


I will, Rose didn't need the heater on today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Sully is looking great!



Thanks Ray. Not looking bad considering Sully is inside until May!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning, went to the doctors and the CT scan on my leg only showed atrophy and soft tissue. At least no hematomas. So my stump has changed shape and that's why I can't get my prosthetic on.
Will show the CT results to my therapist so we can working on those muscles.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks Ray. Not looking bad considering Sully is inside until May!


Has Sully got cabin fever yet?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning @Yvonne G. Can you give me advice how I should move my cactus?
This is my biggest cactus.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cactus plants are very forgiving. Are you asking how to move it without getting all stuck with the little glochids or because you worry disturbing the roots will harm the plant. Don't worry about that. Just dig it up and move it. Easy peasy. After you've placed it where you want it to live, water sparingly, then don't water again until the earth around it is dry.

If it were me, I would wait until the heat of summer. Summer is the best time to make cactus cuttings, so summer would also be the best time to move it. Since it's hard to not cut off some of the roots with the shovel, it would also be a good idea to prune it back at this time.

It looks like it's actively growing in the picture, and if that's a current picture, then maybe you don't have to wait until summer. I guess it's always summer in Florida, huh?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Cactus plants are very forgiving. Are you asking how to move it without getting all stuck with the little glochids or because you worry disturbing the roots will harm the plant. Don't worry about that. Just dig it up and move it. Easy peasy. After you've placed it where you want it to live, water sparingly, then don't water again until the earth around it is dry.
> 
> If it were me, I would wait until the heat of summer. Summer is the best time to make cactus cuttings, so summer would also be the best time to move it. Since it's hard to not cut off some of the roots with the shovel, it would also be a good idea to prune it back at this time.
> 
> It looks like it's actively growing in the picture, and if that's a current picture, then maybe you don't have to wait until summer. I guess it's always summer in Florida, huh?



Wow! If you were a bit closer, id pop over & give you a hand with transplanting that beauty and take a few pads home to start! Why are you moving it?

You aren’t too far below Flaggler where we are hoping to move to. (Save me some pads ! )


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark, rainy, overcast, but not too cold, not snowy or windy. But kind of a yucky hump day.

Zipped up to WalMart to get a few things we needed like epoxy & birdseed! Some fresh nice kale for Sully, a tarp for the woodpile. Ogh yes, some coffee too. A can of WD40 rounded out the list.

On the way back home, we pulled over to check out some misc tree limbs that someone dumped on the backroad near our house. As I suspected, looks like Cherry limbs....so, i uplifted a few limbs into the bed of the truck for a possible future project. (Free nice wood is good). ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark, rainy, overcast, but not too cold, not snowy or windy. But kind of a yucky hump day.
> 
> Zipped up to WalMart to get a few things we needed like epoxy & birdseed! Some fresh nice kale for Sully, a tarp for the woodpile. Ogh yes, some coffee too. A can of WD40 rounded out the list.
> 
> On the way back home, we pulled over to check out some misc tree limbs that someone dumped on the backroad near our house. As I suspected, looks like Cherry limbs....so, i uplifted a few limbs into the bed of the truck for a possible future project. (Free nice wood is good). ?


Amen to that. Cherry is so lovely. I can't wait to see your project. It's my favorite.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Next time I will take a pic.
> Heather awhile ago you had mentioned in a post. That you had planted a new plot.
> What type of seed did you use?


The last I planted was just plain winter rye grass... it grows like crazy right now... in the spring I will use some of the pasture mix I put out for my horses... I have also ordered a tortoise grazing mix...


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning @Yvonne G. Can you give me advice how I should move my cactus?
> This is my biggest cactus.
> View attachment 285851


Omg....I’m SO jealous!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morrrrrrrrrrningggggggggg!


Hay.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The garden trowel, complete with newly installed blade, has been wedded to the new willow oak handle. Tomorrow, I’ll give the handle a good rub down with Boiled Linseed Oil. I have the blade soaked in WD40 to remove as much of the residual rust as possible.

Not looking too bad now - slow drying on the hot water heater.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The garden trowel, complete with newly installed blade, has been wedded to the new willow oak handle. Tomorrow, I’ll give the handle a good rub down with Boiled Linseed Oil. I have the blade soaked in WD40 to remove as much of the residual rust as possible.
> 
> Not looking too bad now - slow drying on the hot water heater.
> 
> View attachment 285882


Whoever gets that for a present won't be giving it up soon...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Whoever gets that for a present won't be giving it up soon...



Haaa, no present. Old rusty broken garden trowel being brought back to life. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hay.
> [/QUOTE
> “Hay is for horses .”... my momma always said..
> Or “ better late than never huh... ;~}.


----------



## Bébert81

Lyn W said:


> That was also a brilliant result - I was supporting France.
> There are few Welshmen (or ladies) who would support England when it comes to rugby!!


Very proud of this new team with young talented players!


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> I think it's a conspiracy?? Then I have to live longer so I can get everything done ✔...


Haha, I think so!  
I wish you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Cactus plants are very forgiving. Are you asking how to move it without getting all stuck with the little glochids or because you worry disturbing the roots will harm the plant. Don't worry about that. Just dig it up and move it. Easy peasy. After you've placed it where you want it to live, water sparingly, then don't water again until the earth around it is dry.
> 
> If it were me, I would wait until the heat of summer. Summer is the best time to make cactus cuttings, so summer would also be the best time to move it. Since it's hard to not cut off some of the roots with the shovel, it would also be a good idea to prune it back at this time.
> 
> It looks like it's actively growing in the picture, and if that's a current picture, then maybe you don't have to wait until summer. I guess it's always summer in Florida, huh?


Thanks, I didn't know if I should move the whole plant or cut sections and replant them. 
That picture was taken yesterday. When the cool weather started the cactus started blooming. I will prune back and then move. With my wife's help of course.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! If you were a bit closer, id pop over & give you a hand with transplanting that beauty and take a few pads home to start! Why are you moving it?
> 
> You aren’t too far below Flaggler where we are hoping to move to. (Save me some pads ! )


Thanks for the offer. I have about 10 cactus but that's the biggest. Plenty to save some pads for you. I will send you some if you want.( fertilizer free). Will they grow in your area?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> The last I planted was just plain winter rye grass... it grows like crazy right now... in the spring I will use some of the pasture mix I put out for my horses... I have also ordered a tortoise grazing mix...


Thank you, where did you order your tortoise mix from?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Omg....I’m SO jealous!!!!


I will send you some pads if you want. They are fertilizer free.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yet another damp, dark, dreary, wet morning. Again, not very cold, just not nice to be outside. @Ray--Opo .... maybe I’ll be down to help move that cactus for you. Days like today, i need some Florida warmth & sunshine!


----------



## Bébert81

@Ray--Opo for your cactus move the most important thing for me is too keep enough soil.
Thanks to that you limit the risk of fall when you will plant it again and to crack some rackets during transportation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yet another damp, dark, dreary, wet morning. Again, not very cold, just not nice to be outside. @Ray--Opo .... maybe I’ll be down to help move that cactus for you. Days like today, i need some Florida warmth & sunshine!


Your more than welcome! Jan and Feb are the months that you don't know what kind of weather is going to show up. But 65 is cool for me and 50 is down right cold. Yesterday was 81 but I think we have some cool weather coming again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> @Ray--Opo for your cactus move the most important thing for me is too keep enough soil.
> Thanks to that you limit the risk of fall when you will plant it again and to crack some rackets during transportation.


Thanks that was another concern that the weight of the plant in fresh soil. I guess I could stake it for support. 
What do you mean by rackets.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! If you were a bit closer, id pop over & give you a hand with transplanting that beauty and take a few pads home to start! Why are you moving it?
> 
> You aren’t too far below Flaggler where we are hoping to move to. (Save me some pads ! )


I might have to move them for the fence to be installed. Not sure where my property line is.


----------



## Bébert81

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks that was another concern that the weight of the plant in fresh soil. I guess I could stake it for support.
> What do you mean by rackets.


Yep but for me this is the only to avoid to obtain several small cactus at the end…  
Rackets means cladodes, let's say kind of leaf of Opuntia sp.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick shopping trip to our local International Market where we normally pick up dandelion & cactus for Sully as well as a few other odds n ends. Today, they had MONSTER cactus pads! Normally the pads are about 10 inches or so, some thick some thinner. Today’s were extra large. (99 cents/pound)

In the fish section, they had some fresh Stone Crabs. A first for us, they normally have Blue Crabs, but these were monsters. We ended up picking two large ones to sample.


Some pix of the pads n crabs


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s some video of Sully enjoying today’s cactus pads.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, where did you order your tortoise mix from?


eBay;-)


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaa, no present. Old rusty broken garden trowel being brought back to life. ?


Well...it at the least could be "country" decor. I hate trying to work with oak and won't. So, I respect any good work done with it.


----------



## Cathie G

And cute little house bunnies...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I didn't know if I should move the whole plant or cut sections and replant them.
> That picture was taken yesterday. When the cool weather started the cactus started blooming. I will prune back and then move. With my wife's help of course.


I read about planting cuttings. I've seen 2 ways. A Floridian can just cut at a joint and stick it in the ground or a pot. Or let the joint dry and then plant it. Sounds like the same result to me.


----------



## Cathie G

Well...and that's a deep subject. House bunnies like it too. Razberri's personal favorite is Timothy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yet another damp, dark, dreary, wet morning. Again, not very cold, just not nice to be outside. @Ray--Opo .... maybe I’ll be down to help move that cactus for you. Days like today, i need some Florida warmth & sunshine!


They promised us some freezing rain but didn't follow through. We got dark, dreary, rainy. So, my son and I played with leather.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They promised us some freezing rain but didn't follow through. We got dark, dreary, rainy. So, my son and I played with leather.


Sounds interesting... what did u make?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sounds interesting... what did u make?


I'm trying to work on a purse. My son (40tyish) has learned some new hand stitching. He keeps interrupting me for advice. He's making me proud though. He's finished 3 items that look good. A Baofeng radio case, a coin case, and an addition to a knife case. It's fun. We started doing leather work together when he was about 15 and being homeschooled. We've had a unique chance to spend time like that again only less rushed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Results are in. Doc said I have stage 2 sarcoidosis I my lungs and lymph nodes. I have my pulmonary function test on the 24 to see if my lungs are working well enough to push off treatment until it gets worse or spreads. Hopefully I'm one of the lucky ones who goes into remission within a year. Scared to death it wont go away. I've been fighting with my health since my son was born and this disease is the culprit of my misery. At least there's finally proof it wasn't in my head. I thought I was crazy..


Has your oxygen saturation levels went down. Mine were in the low 80's. So I am on oxygen. If I stay off the oxygen for a few hours. My chest gets tight and I need to force my words out. 
I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Bébert81

Mine on the garden of my parents. He's around 5 years old from a pad (a racket for me haha).
He is on a huge pot impossible to move with a mix of river soil (soil+sand) and small cactus all around it. The pot is on a corner of the garden with humidity close to trees, hopefully for them I am living in South of France… 
It is growing so fast so I have to select pads during the growth to avoid some issue, on the other side of the main pad I had to put a branche to support it. A very good source of food for my russian tortoises.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> Mine on the garden of my parents. He's around 5 years old from a pad (a racket for me haha).
> He is on a huge pot impossible to move with a mix of river soil (soil+sand) and small cactus all around it. The pot is on a corner of the garden with humidity close to trees, hopefully for them I am living in South of France…
> It is growing so fast so I have to select pads during the growth to avoid some issue, on the other side of the main pad I had to put a branche to support it. A very good source of food for my russian tortoises.


Nice, Opo loves the flower buds. The spines don't seem to bother him. I know they bother my fingers. ☹


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> The garden trowel, complete with newly installed blade, has been wedded to the new willow oak handle. Tomorrow, I’ll give the handle a good rub down with Boiled Linseed Oil. I have the blade soaked in WD40 to remove as much of the residual rust as possible.
> 
> Not looking too bad now - slow drying on the hot water heater.
> 
> View attachment 285882


That is great! What's the reason to boil the linseed oil?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I read about planting cuttings. I've seen 2 ways. A Floridian can just cut at a joint and stick it in the ground or a pot. Or let the joint dry and then plant it. Sounds like the same result to me.


Thanks, maybe that's why some cactus I tried to start didn't do well. I didn't let the joint dry.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I have therapy today. Hope the start of your weekend goes well.


----------



## Bébert81

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice, Opo loves the flower buds. The spines don't seem to bother him. I know they bother my fingers. ☹


Haha same for me, in mine there is a lot of small ones very hard to remove of the skin… 
At the beginning I removed all of spines but once I forget one location and my tortoises ate everything without any issue. You can be sure that for now I remove Nothing and my fingers are grateful… 



Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I have therapy today. Hope the start of your weekend goes well.


Hope everything will be fine and better for you Ray--Opo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Mine on the garden of my parents. He's around 5 years old from a pad (a racket for me haha).
> He is on a huge pot impossible to move with a mix of river soil (soil+sand) and small cactus all around it. The pot is on a corner of the garden with humidity close to trees, hopefully for them I am living in South of France…
> It is growing so fast so I have to select pads during the growth to avoid some issue, on the other side of the main pad I had to put a branche to support it. A very good source of food for my russian tortoises.



Not to brag or anything, but here's just a small portion of mine:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That is great! What's the reason to boil the linseed oil?



“Boiled Linseed Oil” is a product you can purchase as is to provide a good water resistant coating to wooden things, especislly things like garden tools, wheel barrow handles.....etc.

*Linseed oil*, also known as *flaxseed oil* or *flax oil*, is a colourless to yellowish oil obtained from the dried, ripened seeds of the flax plant (_Linum usitatissimum_). The oil is obtained by pressing, sometimes followed by solvent extraction. Linseed oil is a drying oil, meaning it can polymerize into a solid form. Owing to its polymer-forming properties, linseed oil can be used on its own or blended with combinations of other oils, resins or solvents as an impregnator, drying oil finish or varnish in wood finishing, as a pigment binder in oil paints, as a plasticizer and hardener in putty, and in the manufacture of linoleum. Linseed oil use has declined over the past several decades with increased availability of synthetic alkyd resins—which function similarly but resist yellowing.

*Wood finish[edit]*
When used as a wood finish, linseed oil dries slowly and shrinks little upon hardening. Linseed oil does not cover the surface as varnish does, but soaks into the (visible and microscopic) pores, leaving a shiny but not glossy surface that shows off the grain of the wood. A linseed oil finish is easily scratched, and easily repaired. Only wax finishes are less protective. Liquid water penetrates a linseed oil finish in mere minutes, and water vapour bypasses it almost completely.[5] Garden furnituretreated with linseed oil may develop mildew. Oiled wood may be yellowish and is likely to darken with age. Because it fills the pores, linseed oil partially protects wood from denting by compression.

Linseed oil is a traditional finish for firearm stocks, though very fine finish may require months to obtain. Several coats of linseed oil is the traditional protective coating for the raw willow wood of cricket bats; it is used so that the wood retains some moisture. New cricket bats are coated with linseed oil and knocked-in to perfection so that they last longer.[6] Linseed oil is also often used by billiards or pool cue-makers for cue shafts, as a lubricant/protectant for wooden recorders, and used in place of epoxy to seal modern wooden surfboards.

Additionally, a luthier may use linseed oil when reconditioning a guitar, mandolin, or other stringed instrument's fret board; lemon-scented mineral oil is commonly used for cleaning, then a light amount of linseed oil (or other drying oil) is applied to protect it from grime that might otherwise result in accelerated deterioration of the wood.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Not to brag or anything, but here's just a small portion of mine:
> 
> View attachment 285933
> View attachment 285934
> View attachment 285935
> View attachment 285936



I just love your cactus forests! ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Large, fast moving storms blew through our area this morning. No damage here, but lots of broken trees, roofs ripped off, etc. 

The rain & winds in our back garden this morning -


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, maybe that's why some cactus I tried to start didn't do well. I didn't let the joint dry.


I also had a dried one planted and it took a year to get a little spineless prickly pear baby. That happened recently.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Large, fast moving storms blew through our area this morning. No damage here, but lots of broken trees, roofs ripped off, etc.
> 
> The rain & winds in our back garden this morning -


We finally got a snowy day...but the sunshine soon melted it off of our car windows. It was a lovely, tortoise will eat good today, kind of day.


----------



## Lyn W

Bébert81 said:


> Very proud of this new team with young talented players!


Hopefully Wales will be better when they play their match!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I have therapy today. Hope the start of your weekend goes well.


I hope your have a good therapy day. Today has been so good. Arrow is swimming better. It's taken a long time to get him there. 5 months in a little fish's life is so long. I got to see progress today so my day has been great. Plus we finally got a beautiful snowy day.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone I hope you are all well.
I haven't had a chance to catch up with your posts yet and it may take me a while as I'm only able to pop in quickly at the moment. My brother has just been diagnosed with a brain tumour which we are devastated about. He went for tests and scans for dementia 2 years ago which gave him the all clear so although we knew he wasn't himself and tried to get him to go for more tests this is quite unexpected. I'm spending as much time as possible at the hospital with him so until he is stable and we know the treatment and prognosis I'm not going to have much time. I do have a holiday for the week starting the 16th so hopefully I'll catch up with you all then if not before. Until then take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> We finally got a snowy day...but the sunshine soon melted it off of our car windows. It was a lovely, tortoise will eat good today, kind of day.


We have a weekend of storms coming up with flood and high wind warnings in place. Apparently something to do with the jet stream on its way from the US - so thanks guys!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Large, fast moving storms blew through our area this morning. No damage here, but lots of broken trees, roofs ripped off, etc.
> 
> The rain & winds in our back garden this morning -


There's the culprit on its way to us right there!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I have therapy today. Hope the start of your weekend goes well.


Good luck Ray and happy weekend to you too!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We have a weekend of storms coming up with flood and high wind warnings in place. Apparently something to do with the jet stream on its way from the US - so thanks guys!!!


Sorry...I think I heard something like that on the news though. How the jet stream would slow down or speed up jets to and fro. That ? would be nice if your nephew was visiting.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all well.
> I haven't had a chance to catch up with your posts yet and it may take me a while as I'm only able to pop in quickly at the moment. My brother has just been diagnosed with a brain tumour which we are devastated about. He went for tests and scans for dementia 2 years ago which gave him the all clear so although we knew he wasn't himself and tried to get him to go for more tests this is quite unexpected. I'm spending as much time as possible at the hospital with him so until he is stable and we know the treatment and prognosis I'm not going to have much time. I do have a holiday for the week starting the 16th so hopefully I'll catch up with you all then if not before. Until then take care.


I'll be hoping and praying.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Not to brag or anything, but here's just a small portion of mine:
> 
> View attachment 285933
> View attachment 285934
> View attachment 285935
> View attachment 285936


Pretty sure this constitutes as bragging rights! ??


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all well.
> I haven't had a chance to catch up with your posts yet and it may take me a while as I'm only able to pop in quickly at the moment. My brother has just been diagnosed with a brain tumour which we are devastated about. He went for tests and scans for dementia 2 years ago which gave him the all clear so although we knew he wasn't himself and tried to get him to go for more tests this is quite unexpected. I'm spending as much time as possible at the hospital with him so until he is stable and we know the treatment and prognosis I'm not going to have much time. I do have a holiday for the week starting the 16th so hopefully I'll catch up with you all then if not before. Until then take care.


Lyn I am SO Sorry for you and your family.. you have my prayers and thoughts. I went through this with my grandmother. She declined all treatment options which were high risk for her age and I brought her home to live with me In the end. We lived with the diagnosis for almost two years . I am always available to talk if you need me. Love and hugs!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m sure by now you all might be tired of seeing posts on the new wooden handle for my infamous rusty garden trowel. So, without further elaboration, is a chronological photo share from the beginning to today‘s final reveal.

From The Start - Rusty Trowel & Nasty Handle




Piece of Oak From Our Tree



Onto the Lathe for Turning







The Finished Garden Trowel - Ready for Spring


and


----------



## Yvonne G

@Lyn W I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. Quite a few years ago my grandson, about 13 at the time, had a brain tumor. They operated and removed it, and he's been fine ever since (a bit of a sight problem, but it's bearable). So maybe there's a good outlook for your brother too. I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure by now you all might be tired of seeing posts on the new wooden handle for my infamous rusty garden trowel. So, without further elaboration, is a chronological photo share from the beginning to today‘s final reveal.
> 
> From The Start - Rusty Trowel & Nasty Handle
> View attachment 285975
> View attachment 285976
> 
> 
> Piece of Oak From Our Tree
> View attachment 285977
> 
> 
> Onto the Lathe for Turning
> View attachment 285978
> View attachment 285979
> View attachment 285980
> View attachment 285981
> View attachment 285982
> 
> 
> The Finished Garden Trowel - Ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 285983
> and
> View attachment 285984


I hate throwing things away. If I were handy like you (and had the right equipment), I'd never toss old stuff!! Beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I hate throwing things away. If I were handy like you (and had the right equipment), I'd never toss old stuff!! Beautiful!



Thanks. By the way, the new TFO software permits/enables a slideshow effect when someone posts several photos at once like I did above. On my ipad, once you select one photo, in the upper right are a few icons, including an arrow in a cicle that “starts” the play mode. Makes it painless & less clicks to view multiple photos.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure by now you all might be tired of seeing posts on the new wooden handle for my infamous rusty garden trowel. So, without further elaboration, is a chronological photo share from the beginning to today‘s final reveal.
> 
> From The Start - Rusty Trowel & Nasty Handle
> View attachment 285975
> View attachment 285976
> 
> 
> Piece of Oak From Our Tree
> View attachment 285977
> 
> 
> Onto the Lathe for Turning
> View attachment 285978
> View attachment 285979
> View attachment 285980
> View attachment 285981
> View attachment 285982
> 
> 
> The Finished Garden Trowel - Ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 285983
> and
> View attachment 285984


I always enjoy seeing your woodworking projects. It's inspiring even though I don't do that type.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I always enjoy seeing your woodworking projects. It's inspiring even though I don't do that type.



Thanks...much appreciated ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, stopped to pick up a few more pieces of the Cherry tree limbs that someone dumped on the side of the road Not too far from our house. I’m pretty sure it’s Cherry, the bark looks like cherry as does the inside when freshly cut.

A few pix of the start of a Cherry tree “project....”

A Chunk to be Cut Up



A Fresh Cut



Pieces to Work On


----------



## Blackdog1714

Back when I used to bother with the fireplace I scored huge pieces of a really old cherry tree that came down after a huge storm! Love cool drive finds!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, for the “birders” in the group. I have a friend visiting & staying with friends in Tucson, Arizona, for a few weeks. They are not only birders, but also the fossil finders to boot. Check out the hummingbirds they have been watching in Arizona... pretty amazing.

Pictured are Anna’s, Broadbilled, and Costa’s. Not bad ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Back when I used to bother with the fireplace I scored huge pieces of a really old cherry tree that came down after a huge storm! Love cool drive finds!



Yes...one man’s junk, another's treasure for sure.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Not to brag or anything, but here's just a small portion of mine:
> 
> View attachment 285933
> View attachment 285934
> View attachment 285935
> View attachment 285936


Wow those are great. That's why I directed my question to you. 
Do you feed your torts all the different types?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> “Boiled Linseed Oil” is a product you can purchase as is to provide a good water resistant coating to wooden things, especislly things like garden tools, wheel barrow handles.....etc.
> 
> *Linseed oil*, also known as *flaxseed oil* or *flax oil*, is a colourless to yellowish oil obtained from the dried, ripened seeds of the flax plant (_Linum usitatissimum_). The oil is obtained by pressing, sometimes followed by solvent extraction. Linseed oil is a drying oil, meaning it can polymerize into a solid form. Owing to its polymer-forming properties, linseed oil can be used on its own or blended with combinations of other oils, resins or solvents as an impregnator, drying oil finish or varnish in wood finishing, as a pigment binder in oil paints, as a plasticizer and hardener in putty, and in the manufacture of linoleum. Linseed oil use has declined over the past several decades with increased availability of synthetic alkyd resins—which function similarly but resist yellowing.
> 
> *Wood finish[edit]*
> When used as a wood finish, linseed oil dries slowly and shrinks little upon hardening. Linseed oil does not cover the surface as varnish does, but soaks into the (visible and microscopic) pores, leaving a shiny but not glossy surface that shows off the grain of the wood. A linseed oil finish is easily scratched, and easily repaired. Only wax finishes are less protective. Liquid water penetrates a linseed oil finish in mere minutes, and water vapour bypasses it almost completely.[5] Garden furnituretreated with linseed oil may develop mildew. Oiled wood may be yellowish and is likely to darken with age. Because it fills the pores, linseed oil partially protects wood from denting by compression.
> 
> Linseed oil is a traditional finish for firearm stocks, though very fine finish may require months to obtain. Several coats of linseed oil is the traditional protective coating for the raw willow wood of cricket bats; it is used so that the wood retains some moisture. New cricket bats are coated with linseed oil and knocked-in to perfection so that they last longer.[6] Linseed oil is also often used by billiards or pool cue-makers for cue shafts, as a lubricant/protectant for wooden recorders, and used in place of epoxy to seal modern wooden surfboards.
> 
> Additionally, a luthier may use linseed oil when reconditioning a guitar, mandolin, or other stringed instrument's fret board; lemon-scented mineral oil is commonly used for cleaning, then a light amount of linseed oil (or other drying oil) is applied to protect it from grime that might otherwise result in accelerated deterioration of the wood.


Ok so you purchase boiled linseed oil. Not boil it yourself. Interesting about the properties of the oil.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I hope your have a good therapy day. Today has been so good. Arrow is swimming better. It's taken a long time to get him there. 5 months in a little fish's life is so long. I got to see progress today so my day has been great. Plus we finally got a beautiful snowy day.


Did something happen to Arrow? My therapy went fine. I will feel the results today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all well.
> I haven't had a chance to catch up with your posts yet and it may take me a while as I'm only able to pop in quickly at the moment. My brother has just been diagnosed with a brain tumour which we are devastated about. He went for tests and scans for dementia 2 years ago which gave him the all clear so although we knew he wasn't himself and tried to get him to go for more tests this is quite unexpected. I'm spending as much time as possible at the hospital with him so until he is stable and we know the treatment and prognosis I'm not going to have much time. I do have a holiday for the week starting the 16th so hopefully I'll catch up with you all then if not before. Until then take care.


Lyn, so sorry to hear about brother. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure by now you all might be tired of seeing posts on the new wooden handle for my infamous rusty garden trowel. So, without further elaboration, is a chronological photo share from the beginning to today‘s final reveal.
> 
> From The Start - Rusty Trowel & Nasty Handle
> View attachment 285975
> View attachment 285976
> 
> 
> Piece of Oak From Our Tree
> View attachment 285977
> 
> 
> Onto the Lathe for Turning
> View attachment 285978
> View attachment 285979
> View attachment 285980
> View attachment 285981
> View attachment 285982
> 
> 
> The Finished Garden Trowel - Ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 285983
> and
> View attachment 285984


That's great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning, after seeing Marks handy work on the handle. It is expiring me to do something on my honey do list. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Can anyone help?
I use my android phone here on TFO. 
I accepted a notification about recieving alerts. 
Now at the top of my page. My profile pic icon is gone. That's how I signed out. 
Now I can't find a way to sign out. 
???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Can anyone help?
> I use my android phone here on TFO.
> I accepted a notification about recieving alerts.
> Now at the top of my page. My profile pic icon is gone. That's how I signed out.
> Now I can't find a way to sign out.
> ???


Disregard this post. I figured it out!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, after seeing Marks handy work on the handle. It is expiring me to do something on my honey do list. Let's see what happens.



Make it happen Ray!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Did something happen to Arrow? My therapy went fine. I will feel the results today.


Yes. Butt well...it's such a long complicated story of my first fish. He'll be 1 year old in May. I'm still seeing a definite improvement today in his swimming. He either came with fin rot or I caused it. Even though his water always tests perfect. I sure got a trial by fire but I'm hooked.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Disregard this post. I figured it out!


I hear ice crunches because TFO is attached to my e-mail. I like my shortcut to the CDR the best though on my schmart phone. A tap and I'm here chatting.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, after seeing Marks handy work on the handle. It is expiring me to do something on my honey do list. Let's see what happens.


Don't you dare expire...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure by now you all might be tired of seeing posts on the new wooden handle for my infamous rusty garden trowel. So, without further elaboration, is a chronological photo share from the beginning to today‘s final reveal.
> 
> From The Start - Rusty Trowel & Nasty Handle
> View attachment 285975
> View attachment 285976
> 
> 
> Piece of Oak From Our Tree
> View attachment 285977
> 
> 
> Onto the Lathe for Turning
> View attachment 285978
> View attachment 285979
> View attachment 285980
> View attachment 285981
> View attachment 285982
> 
> 
> The Finished Garden Trowel - Ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 285983
> and
> View attachment 285984


Very nice!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, for the “birders” in the group. I have a friend visiting & staying with friends in Tucson, Arizona, for a few weeks. They are not only birders, but also the fossil finders to boot. Check out the hummingbirds they have been watching in Arizona... pretty amazing.
> 
> Pictured are Anna’s, Broadbilled, and Costa’s. Not bad ?
> 
> View attachment 285998
> View attachment 285999
> View attachment 286000
> View attachment 286001
> View attachment 286002
> View attachment 286003


Those are beautiful! I never knew there were so many types!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, after seeing Marks handy work on the handle. It is expiring me to do something on my honey do list. Let's see what happens.


Hymmmm a teaser ..... let’s see!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Well good afternoon... I got Pickles new night box in place and painted this weekend. It’s all shut up for the rain. Guess we will be finding out if it’s sealed properly... I will do the heat and lighting next weekend and if everything is stable, Pickles will move out the following week... I’m so proud because I did almost every bit of this build by myself.. I had to ask hubby to cut the tin for the roof for me but that was it it has a shelf inside with a power strip. The cord comes out the back wall and has been completely sealed around. So once I put my RHP, heat mat, and lights & timers inside, all I have to do is plug the box in...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Butt well...it's such a long complicated story of my first fish. He'll be 1 year old in May. I'm still seeing a definite improvement today in his swimming. He either came with fin rot or I caused it. Even though his water always tests perfect. I sure got a trial by fire but I'm hooked.


Sorry. I must say I started my tank with our tap water. That won't happen again.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well good afternoon... I got Pickles new night box in place and painted this weekend. It’s all shut up for the rain. Guess we will be finding out if it’s sealed properly... I will do the heat and lighting next weekend and if everything is stable, Pickles will move out the following week... I’m so proud because I did almost every bit of this build by myself.. I had to ask hubby to cut the tin for the roof for me but that was it it has a shelf inside with a power strip. The cord comes out the back wall and has been completely sealed around. So once I put my RHP, heat mat, and lights & timers inside, all I have to do is plug the box in...


Nice job...it's always so much better if I can do it mostly by myself too. It doesn't hurt to have help and hope they're learning just in case I don't live to 103.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well good afternoon... I got Pickles new night box in place and painted this weekend. It’s all shut up for the rain. Guess we will be finding out if it’s sealed properly... I will do the heat and lighting next weekend and if everything is stable, Pickles will move out the following week... I’m so proud because I did almost every bit of this build by myself.. I had to ask hubby to cut the tin for the roof for me but that was it it has a shelf inside with a power strip. The cord comes out the back wall and has been completely sealed around. So once I put my RHP, heat mat, and lights & timers inside, all I have to do is plug the box in...



Nice work there Ellie May. I’m curious why you would install lights in an outdoor “night box”? Nice you can get your guys outside so early.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice work there Ellie May. I’m curious why you would install lights in an outdoor “night box”? Nice you can get your guys outside so early.


I put an LED strip light in Toretto’s box just to keep him on schedule no matter what the weather does... even when it’s to cold for him to come out, he gets up when the light goes on and comes down to the door to look out. His box is 4’x8’ . I tried to simulate the night box like his indoor enclosure used to be ... the only difference being his ability to come and go... he seems to be thriving so I just planned on doing the same for Pickles.... I guess I just didn’t realize that others did not... lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

@EllieMay I am not surprised you did such a good job! Nice!?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> @EllieMay I am not surprised you did such a good job! Nice!?


Thanks! I was ?


----------



## Bébert81

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all well.
> I haven't had a chance to catch up with your posts yet and it may take me a while as I'm only able to pop in quickly at the moment. My brother has just been diagnosed with a brain tumour which we are devastated about. He went for tests and scans for dementia 2 years ago which gave him the all clear so although we knew he wasn't himself and tried to get him to go for more tests this is quite unexpected. I'm spending as much time as possible at the hospital with him so until he is stable and we know the treatment and prognosis I'm not going to have much time. I do have a holiday for the week starting the 16th so hopefully I'll catch up with you all then if not before. Until then take care.


I lose my bestfriend 3 years ago of a very rare brain tumour so I know what is this feeling, he is like a brother for me. ?
Wish you to obtain the prognosis and therapy as soon as possible. Wish him a quick recovery too. ?


----------



## Bébert81

On my side I built the tortoise/turtle rack on my turtle room. 
Then waiting for others to build the terrarium in the next weeks…


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Butt well...it's such a long complicated story of my first fish. He'll be 1 year old in May. I'm still seeing a definite improvement today in his swimming. He either came with fin rot or I caused it. Even though his water always tests perfect. I sure got a trial by fire but I'm hooked.


I wish I had room in the house for a aquarium. 
Hope yours gets better at swimming.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I hear ice crunches because TFO is attached to my e-mail. I like my shortcut to the CDR the best though on my schmart phone. A tap and I'm here chatting.


I could do the same on my phone. But for some reason I sign out everytime.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well good afternoon... I got Pickles new night box in place and painted this weekend. It’s all shut up for the rain. Guess we will be finding out if it’s sealed properly... I will do the heat and lighting next weekend and if everything is stable, Pickles will move out the following week... I’m so proud because I did almost every bit of this build by myself.. I had to ask hubby to cut the tin for the roof for me but that was it it has a shelf inside with a power strip. The cord comes out the back wall and has been completely sealed around. So once I put my RHP, heat mat, and lights & timers inside, all I have to do is plug the box in...


Great job! Love the hunter green paint.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I put an LED strip light in Toretto’s box just to keep him on schedule no matter what the weather does... even when it’s to cold for him to come out, he gets up when the light goes on and comes down to the door to look out. His box is 4’x8’ . I tried to simulate the night box like his indoor enclosure used to be ... the only difference being his ability to come and go... he seems to be thriving so I just planned on doing the same for Pickles.... I guess I just didn’t realize that others did not... lol



Interesting. I figure that once they are outside, mother nature takes care of the timing. ? and lighting.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning, yesterday I was going to assemble the new table saw I bought. That would have helped me doing some of the things on the honey do list. 
Rose said not to do it right now because see needed to put all the boxes of Christmas decorations up in the attic in the garage. 
So I changed out some burnt out lights outside and then Opo and I went outside for him to graze. I even let him go to the front yard.
Hope your Monday starts your week out good.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I wish I had room in the house for a aquarium.
> Hope yours gets better at swimming.



Maybe outside on your lanai ? you could have a nice setup there!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe outside on your lanai ? you could have a nice setup there!


Never thought about that. 
Now the wheels are turning.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday! It’s so odd that your getting prepared for cold and we are warming up... (relatively speaking)


I know it always feels weird when you guys talk cold we talk hot and when we talk cold you talk warm. ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you mean hoping or hopping???


LOL. Both actually.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That is wonderful! Do you have a plastic tub or a liner underneath?


There is a plastic liner underneath. But I think I need to redo the liner in the bottom pond. because when I fill it to the top it goes down a bit by the next morning. I think that there might be a small hole at the top of the pond.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope all is well. Going to the doctors for my happy pills.
> We have had consistent sunny skies. So Opo has been loving basking.
> Rose has a little electric heater on the porch to keep her feet warm in the morning while having her coffee.
> Opo will get next to her feet and enjoy it also. I used my temp gun to know how far to keep it away from him. After Rose is done we put the heater away. If its still to cold for Opo. He will go back in his box and wait for the sun to shine in the enclosure.


aahhh that is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, this one too....
> 
> View attachment 285803


Love this one.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Great. So your pump is working directly from the panels. Nicely done.


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I haven’t posted a pix of our Sully for some time. She just seems to be happy & content this Winter in the inside quarters. A new this year night box complete with Kane heat mat on the floor with a RHP in the ceiling. Some flood lights, heating lamps, & room to roam about.
> 
> View attachment 285823


I would be happy too if I had that kind of life.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, went to the doctors and the CT scan on my leg only showed atrophy and soft tissue. At least no hematomas. So my stump has changed shape and that's why I can't get my prosthetic on.
> Will show the CT results to my therapist so we can working on those muscles.


Well that is good news. At least now you have something to work on.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Looks like Carol is back to work....must be Monday, lunch break....?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Throwing this out here, but by chance, any US-based TFO peeps have some fresh/ripe mistletoe berries? It’s about this time of year when the little seeds inside the white mistletoe berries are ripe to reseed. I want to try & get some mistletoe growing here in our woods. But....hard to find just berries for cheap. I can probably drive 3 hours & find some, but thats a bit of a hassle. So, if anyone out there has some ripe berries! I’m looking.

*Steps*

Pick several *mistletoe berries* from a fully mature branch. The best time of year to gather *mistletoe berries* is in February, when the *berries* are fully mature and ready to be *planted*. ...
Choose hawthorn, apple, lime, or poplar trees to *plant* your *mistletoe* on. ...
Pinch the *mistletoe berries* open to extract their seeds.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like Carol is back to work....must be Monday, lunch break....?





Maro2Bear said:


> Throwing this out here, but by chance, any US-based TFO peeps have some fresh/ripe mistletoe berries? It’s about this time of year when the little seeds inside the white mistletoe berries are ripe to reseed. I want to try & get some mistletoe growing here in our woods. But....hard to find just berries for cheap. I can probably drive 3 hours & find some, but thats a bit of a hassle. So, if anyone out there has some ripe berries! I’m looking.
> 
> *Steps*
> 
> Pick several *mistletoe berries* from a fully mature branch. The best time of year to gather *mistletoe berries* is in February, when the *berries* are fully mature and ready to be *planted*. ...
> Choose hawthorn, apple, lime, or poplar trees to *plant* your *mistletoe* on. ...
> Pinch the *mistletoe berries* open to extract their seeds.


I most likely do. It may be the weekend before I’m home in the daylight to look though. I have a lot of mistletoe very high up in my oak trees. The squirrels are always knocking branches down in my yard.. not sure if I can get to it and I’ve never looked close enough to notice the berries.. but I will make some effort for you this weekend..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I most likely do. It may be the weekend before I’m home in the daylight to look though. I have a lot of mistletoe very high up in my oak trees. The squirrels are always knocking branches down in my yard.. not sure if I can get to it and I’ve never looked close enough to notice the berries.. but I will make some effort for you this weekend..



ogh my gosh! Yes....if you can take a look. ? i really only need the white berries, no branches or greens, no rush.

thank you ????


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I could do the same on my phone. But for some reason I sign out everytime.


I sign out on most things I do from my phone and computer. TFO through the CDR I don't. Somehow, when they change up, I manage to find a new shortcut. This time one of your quotes is my book mark. The first one [email protected] 62's post about trying to count the tortoises here. Where is she?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I wish I had room in the house for a aquarium.
> Hope yours gets better at swimming.


He's a betta in a 5.5 gallon tank. The same tank is on sale until March 1st at my petsmart. It's so tempting. This time I'd have a tray under it for moving it. Joseph and I have a small house and the tank is a beautiful part of it because of Arrow.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I know it always feels weird when you guys talk cold we talk hot and when we talk cold you talk warm. ?


Joseph and I haven't seen a normal winter yet this year. We've been so warm it alarmed him. One day lately it hit the 70's. February is supposed to be snowy, icy, and freezing.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, yesterday I was going to assemble the new table saw I bought. That would have helped me doing some of the things on the honey do list.
> Rose said not to do it right now because see needed to put all the boxes of Christmas decorations up in the attic in the garage.
> So I changed out some burnt out lights outside and then Opo and I went outside for him to graze. I even let him go to the front yard.
> Hope your Monday starts your week out good.


I'm sure the 2 of you will get er done eventually. It's been nice 40's even though it's been rainy, drizzling, and cloudy. I got some stuff done so I'm happy.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying to work on a purse. My son (40tyish) has learned some new hand stitching. He keeps interrupting me for advice. He's making me proud though. He's finished 3 items that look good. A Baofeng radio case, a coin case, and an addition to a knife case. It's fun. We started doing leather work together when he was about 15 and being homeschooled. We've had a unique chance to spend time like that again only less rushed.


AAhhh that is so great that your son likes doing things like that with you.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Not to brag or anything, but here's just a small portion of mine:
> 
> View attachment 285933
> View attachment 285934
> View attachment 285935
> View attachment 285936


Brag away, In fact I give you bragging rights.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Large, fast moving storms blew through our area this morning. No damage here, but lots of broken trees, roofs ripped off, etc.
> 
> The rain & winds in our back garden this morning -


I love weather like that. Although we do not get it very often anymore. Send some of that rain this please.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are all well.
> I haven't had a chance to catch up with your posts yet and it may take me a while as I'm only able to pop in quickly at the moment. My brother has just been diagnosed with a brain tumour which we are devastated about. He went for tests and scans for dementia 2 years ago which gave him the all clear so although we knew he wasn't himself and tried to get him to go for more tests this is quite unexpected. I'm spending as much time as possible at the hospital with him so until he is stable and we know the treatment and prognosis I'm not going to have much time. I do have a holiday for the week starting the 16th so hopefully I'll catch up with you all then if not before. Until then take care.


I am so sorry to read your post. I hope that they can treat his tumor and that he gets better. A big electronic Hug Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Pretty sure this constitutes as bragging rights! ??


SNAPPISH


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like Carol is back to work....must be Monday, lunch break....?


Actually it was the end of the day, I popped in for a few minutes, as that was the first opportunity I have had for a while. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Joseph and I haven't seen a normal winter yet this year. We've been so warm it alarmed him. One day lately it hit the 70's. February is supposed to be snowy, icy, and freezing.


That seems to be the trend with weather all over. It is a changing.


----------



## CarolM

Yayy, I have managed to catch up.

I was very busy last week so could not come on here. I was also having trouble logging into the site from my phone in the evenings last night.

It is now Tuesday so thank goodness Monday is over. (And for once it went by very quickly).
Sadly I actually don't have anything to report, as my last week was just work, home and sleep. LOL Unless of course you find that riveting?. In which case I had a very riveting week last week.

Anyway the sun is still shining, and the workday will hopefully be finished before I know it. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I sign out on most things I do from my phone and computer. TFO through the CDR I don't. Somehow, when they change up, I manage to find a new shortcut. This time one of your quotes is my book mark. The first one [email protected] 62's post about trying to count the tortoises here. Where is she?


I was wondering about @Bee62 also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> He's a betta in a 5.5 gallon tank. The same tank is on sale until March 1st at my petsmart. It's so tempting. This time I'd have a tray under it for moving it. Joseph and I have a small house and the tank is a beautiful part of it because of Arrow.


Do you have a filter system or is it not needed?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm sure the 2 of you will get er done eventually. It's been nice 40's even though it's been rainy, drizzling, and cloudy. I got some stuff done so I'm happy.


Rose was putting boxes up in the attic yesterday until it got to hot.
I really feel useless because I should be doing that. She is a trooper


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yayy, I have managed to catch up.
> 
> I was very busy last week so could not come on here. I was also having trouble logging into the site from my phone in the evenings last night.
> 
> It is now Tuesday so thank goodness Monday is over. (And for once it went by very quickly).
> Sadly I actually don't have anything to report, as my last week was just work, home and sleep. LOL Unless of course you find that riveting?. In which case I had a very riveting week last week.
> 
> Anyway the sun is still shining, and the workday will hopefully be finished before I know it. Have a good one everyone.


Well...I was thinking...and that's dangerous. The other part of my family were born in the spring. My son will be 42 next month.So I was thinking of a way to sink rivets in tooling leather as a birthday present. Got any ideas?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose was putting boxes up in the attic yesterday until it got to hot.
> I really feel useless because I should be doing that. She is a trooper


You evidently aren't useless. Sometimes it's just a family being able to stay together that really counts. My son has actually been disabled since birth and my brother also. I would feel a deep void in my life if they were gone. ( even though they're both a pain in my bum).?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You evidently aren't useless. Sometimes it's just a family being able to stay together that really counts. My son has actually been disabled since birth and my brother also. I would feel a deep void in my life if they were gone. ( even though they're both a pain in my bum).?


Thanks Cathie, I guess I need to get off the pity pot.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you have a filter system or is it not needed?


I have a filter system that came with the tank. I bought a TopFin and wondering whether or not to buy the same size or a 10 gallon. They say you don't need it for a betta but that doesn't make sense to me because rain would do the same for a mud puddle. I just make sure the flow doesn't blow him around in the water. The size I buy will depend on it's dimensions and the size of tray I can find. Just to make the tank movable if necessary. It sits on my entertainment stand and it's better then tv even with 1 little fish.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, I guess I need to get off the pity pot.?


It's the same with me...with breathing problems, osteoporosis, and blah blah blah...health problems. I have to fight that or I won't outlive Saphire. I can't stand the thought of anyone getting my little


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I have a filter system that came with the tank. I bought a TopFin and wondering whether or not to buy the same size or a 10 gallon. They say you don't need it for a betta but that doesn't make sense to me because rain would do the same for a mud puddle. I just make sure the flow doesn't blow him around in the water. The size I buy will depend on it's dimensions and the size of tray I can find. Just to make the tank movable if necessary. It sits on my entertainment stand and it's better then tv even with 1 little fish.


I agree watching fish in a aquarium is very therapeutic. I get the same results watching Opo graze in the backyard.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Well...I was thinking...and that's dangerous. The other part of my family were born in the spring. My son will be 42 next month.So I was thinking of a way to sink rivets in tooling leather as a birthday present. Got any ideas?



You mean, something like a rivet tool 








10 in. Hand Riveter Set


Amazing deals on this Hand Riveter Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree watching fish in a aquarium is very therapeutic. I get the same results watching Opo graze in the backyard.


Well...when Saphire or Razberri are taking a break I can watch Arrow...his naps are shorter. I enjoy my zebra finches too. It seems like a lot of work but really it's not or I couldn't do it. I just try to keep up the daily things so the big cleaning things go easier. I enjoy watching them so it's worth it.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You mean, something like a rivet tool -https://www.harborfreight.com/hand-riveter-set-38353.html?cid=paid_google%7C%7C%7C38353&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=&utm_content=&gclid=CjwKCAiAvonyBRB7EiwAadauqYNBJvsJ3NWIsSTscak7tvg3a8aOF_hmql_Ie15wJPBXE4qlwjoU8BoCSZUQAvD_BwE


Yes...isn't it crazy that good leather hand work takes a hammer and nails too.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> I was wondering about @Bee62 also.


Hello Ray. I am here. Always a little bit reading but I felt a little foreign here the last time. That`s the reason why I was not writing. Thank you for thinking of me my friend. I hope the swelling of your amputated legs goes away that you can use your prosthesis and that the aquarium will bring you joy and fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You mean, something like a rivet tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 in. Hand Riveter Set
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Hand Riveter Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com


Yes I've been looking at that one and others online after your post. We have a harbor freight store here so I'll just go shopping with my son. Maybe some decorative rivets also for leather. His birthday isn't until the last of March...but who says I can't do it early. Since we're playing with leather again. We need it.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ray. I am here. Always a little bit reading but I felt a little foreign here the last time. That`s the reason why I was not writing. Thank you for thinking of me my friend. I hope the swelling of your amputated legs goes away that you can use your prosthesis and that the aquarium will bring you joy and fun.


Hello. I've missed you a lot too...and your songs.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ray. I am here. Always a little bit reading but I felt a little foreign here the last time. That`s the reason why I was not writing. Thank you for thinking of me my friend. I hope the swelling of your amputated legs goes away that you can use your prosthesis and that the aquarium will bring you joy and fun.


You foreign here. No way! Your our resident singer.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well...when Saphire or Razberri are taking a break I can watch Arrow...his naps are shorter. I enjoy my zebra finches too. It seems like a lot of work but really it's not or I couldn't do it. I just try to keep up the daily things so the big cleaning things go easier. I enjoy watching them so it's worth it.


Exactly!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ray. I am here. Always a little bit reading but I felt a little foreign here the last time. That`s the reason why I was not writing. Thank you for thinking of me my friend. I hope the swelling of your amputated legs goes away that you can use your prosthesis and that the aquarium will bring you joy and fun.


Foreign??? That’s just crazy ! You are part of what make this room great... that’s just a fact


----------



## EllieMay

Good night and sweet dreams all!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Foreign??? That’s just crazy ! You are part of what make this room great... that’s just a fact


Amen. And the same to the other MIA's. Even the people I didn't get to know very well.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose was putting boxes up in the attic yesterday until it got to hot.
> I really feel useless because I should be doing that. She is a trooper


I am sure that if you could do it Ray that you would be doing it. And I am sure that Rose understands.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...I was thinking...and that's dangerous. The other part of my family were born in the spring. My son will be 42 next month.So I was thinking of a way to sink rivets in tooling leather as a birthday present. Got any ideas?


Sorry I have no clue. I don't work with leather at all.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello Ray. I am here. Always a little bit reading but I felt a little foreign here the last time. That`s the reason why I was not writing. Thank you for thinking of me my friend. I hope the swelling of your amputated legs goes away that you can use your prosthesis and that the aquarium will bring you joy and fun.


Why would you feel foreign Sabine? You are one of us and we always appreciate your comments.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All. Happy Wednesday All. 
My vegetable garden is coming along very nicely and the plants are starting to really take off now. I cannot wait until they start bearing their produce.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All. Happy Wednesday All.
> My vegetable garden is coming along very nicely and the plants are starting to really take off now. I cannot wait until they start bearing their produce.
> View attachment 286110
> 
> View attachment 286111
> 
> View attachment 286112
> 
> View attachment 286113


That is exciting! All the plants look so good. I am actually looking forward to spring this year and working on Pickles’ Garden


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I’m being bossed around already. Having to share my coffee and love this morning. She looks so relaxed but if I stop petting, she growls at me ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That is exciting! All the plants look so good. I am actually looking forward to spring this year and working on Pickles’ Garden


Don't forget to post pics for us too. And thank you.


----------



## EllieMay

My sister sent me this picture last night and I would really like to make one but I haven’t a clue how to shape stones. You think they just picked out shapes that would work???


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’m being bossed around already. Having to share my coffee and love this morning. She looks so relaxed but if I stop petting, she growls at me ?


of course Mommy. I want lots of attention.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My sister sent me this picture last night and I would really like to make one but I haven’t a clue how to shape stones. You think they just picked out shapes that would work???


Can you not use a stone grinder to shape the stones the way that you want them? Or you can find stones that look as close to the shapes that you need.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All. Happy Wednesday All.
> My vegetable garden is coming along very nicely and the plants are starting to really take off now. I cannot wait until they start bearing their produce.
> View attachment 286110
> 
> View attachment 286111
> 
> View attachment 286112
> 
> View attachment 286113



Good job at upcycling those old tyres. Things are growing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of planting...Spring is right around the corner now. The weather guys don’t see any snow in our future & are predicting we might not get ANY more real snow thi# year. I have yet to shovel. Snowdrops are all up & blooming, daffodils are up & getting ready to bloom if temps stay like this.

I have cool sunflower seeds arriving this week, going to plant a nice bed of multi-color sunflowers along our fence. They should do well in this location & add color & more cover & food for the birds.

Snowdrops in Our Garden


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All. Happy Wednesday All.
> My vegetable garden is coming along very nicely and the plants are starting to really take off now. I cannot wait until they start bearing their produce.
> View attachment 286110
> 
> View attachment 286111
> 
> View attachment 286112
> 
> View attachment 286113


That's great! I wish I had a green thumb. I will try again this year.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


 I am very confused of what this post mean but I'm thinking you must be on some heavy drugs lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lisa Grace said:


> I am very confused of what this post mean but I'm thinking you must be on some heavy drugs lol



Confusion is good, you might have stumbled across the best kept secret thread here on the Forum! We are a very dispersed group of tort keepers, painters, poets, outdoors ppl, gardeners with green thumbs & no thumbs, mushrooms, singers, mice, men & leprechauns. A few wooly spiders lurk in the corners. Welcome.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Amen. And the same to the other MIA's. Even the people I didn't get to know very well.


Speaking of which, today is Dan's birthday. @DE42 He's been missing since September.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of which, today is Dan's birthday. @DE42 He's been missing since September.



Maybe another loss due to the new TFO software/platform/access. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lisa Grace said:


> I am very confused of what this post mean but I'm thinking you must be on some heavy drugs lol


Welcome Lisa Grace! You have found the very post that set the tone for an amazing group of online friends.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> My sister sent me this picture last night and I would really like to make one but I haven’t a clue how to shape stones. You think they just picked out shapes that would work???


Those kind of look like weathered patio stones which can be cut with a circular saw with a masonry blade or if you have a 4.5 in. side grinder with a masonry blade


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lisa Grace said:


> I am very confused of what this post mean but I'm thinking you must be on some heavy drugs lol


Just look for jellyfish that when you touch give you light. Also if you run across the leprechaun. Remind him he owes me 20 bucks. 
Supposedly if you use the word cheese in your post. You get points but @Tidgy's Dad is the only one that can give points. To some of us here we don't know much about him or her.
There are some elders here that know of him but he is a mystery to me.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Why would you feel foreign Sabine? You are one of us and we always appreciate your comments.


Because I missed a lot not beeing on


Cathie G said:


> Hello. I've missed you a lot too...and your songs.


Thank you !


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> You foreign here. No way! Your our resident singer.


Thank you, Ray.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Foreign??? That’s just crazy ! You are part of what make this room great... that’s just a fact


I was the last time too long absent ...


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Amen. And the same to the other MIA's. Even the people I didn't get to know very well.


Thank you Cathie.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All. Happy Wednesday All.
> My vegetable garden is coming along very nicely and the plants are starting to really take off now. I cannot wait until they start bearing their produce.
> View attachment 286110
> 
> View attachment 286111
> 
> View attachment 286112
> 
> View attachment 286113


A nice use for old tires.


----------



## Bee62

Lisa Grace said:


> I am very confused of what this post mean but I'm thinking you must be on some heavy drugs lol


You can "create" rooms in your fantasy without being on drugs. Only with some ideas !


----------



## Blackdog1714

Bee62 said:


> You can "create" rooms in your fantasy without being on drugs. Only with some ideas !


A vibrant and healthy mind has way more creative ability than a drug addled one silly goose!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Those kind of look like weathered patio stones which can be cut with a circular saw with a masonry blade or if you have a 4.5 in. side grinder with a masonry blade


I’m not that handy... would have to pass that project to hubby;-(


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just pick a good spot, tamp the earth real hard, draw the shape and dig out the dirt. Pour quickcrete and you are done!


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Cathie.


Thank you Sabine. You've cheered me up when I needed it.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of which, today is Dan's birthday. @DE42 He's been missing since September.


Yes! He's another person I've been missing... I wish him a wonderful birthday.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That's great! I wish I had a green thumb. I will try again this year.


The trick is that if you give them enough water for their needs and the odd food now and then and just leave them alone to do their own thing, then they will grow. ?


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Because I missed a lot not beeing on
> 
> Thank you !


But that is the beauty of this place. We are family and will always be welcomed back with open arms.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Thursday everyone.


----------



## Bébert81

Have a good day everybody, weekend is coming!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Wishing everyone a pleasant day


----------



## EllieMay

@Maro2Bear 
I did make it home before dark yesterday and there are lots of mistletoe clusters WAY up in the tops of the trees. I found one branch the squirrels had threw down but I don’t see any berries. I think there is 1 cluster I may can reach with the pole saw... it’s iffy though.. I wonder why it only grows so high up? I’ll get a better assessment this weekend;-)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Thank you, Ray.


Sabine you are the one that crossed your fingers when Opo was lost. I will always give you the credit for Opo's return.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> @Maro2Bear
> I did make it home before dark yesterday and there are lots of mistletoe clusters WAY up in the tops of the trees. I found one branch the squirrels had threw down but I don’t see any berries. I think there is 1 cluster I may can reach with the pole saw... it’s iffy though.. I wonder why it only grows so high up? I’ll get a better assessment this weekend;-)



Thanks! High up ‘ cause thats probably where the birds or squirrels rubbed the seeds on branches they were roosting in. Mistletoe starts off growing “under it’s own” power & photosynthetic process is involved so they need bright light. Theres more available light at the top of trees than way down low. Later, they attach their roots directly into their host (the tree) and the light isnt that important for photosynthesis.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah....my ornamental multi-flowering fancy sunflower seeds arrived yesterday! All set for so e wonderful sunflowers later this season... 

Purchased from American Meadows - recently featured on a Public Broadcasting Service tv program. 






Wildflower Seeds, Flower Bulbs, Perennials


American Meadows has been supplying gardeners with the best wildflower seeds, perennials, bulbs and how-to information since 1981. 100% Guaranteed.




www.americanmeadows.com





I’m hoping to have a 50 feet or more of Mexican sunflowers in bloom like these


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi all...I have never come here to see what was going on since this room opened because of 'cheese'. How ever I decided to pop in and see what all the ruckus is about.....and have laughed a lot. There's funny, weird stuff being said...I love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Welcome, Maggie. You're gonna fit right in.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Welcome, Maggie. You're gonna fit right in.


Not sure exactly how to take it...but thanks...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain, rain, rain & more rain. Today is our 21st consecutive day ABOVE “normal” temperatures! The next two are predicted to be “cooler” but then warmish again. 

We popped over to IKEA yesterday that is situated near the DC border and near the National Agricultural Library - there were many many many Spring flowering trees in bloom! Unheard of for mid-February. It’s almost Florida balmy here these days.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Not sure exactly how to take it...but thanks...


It's like FB without politics and other crap going on in this world. We are all tortoise owners supporting each other and with a positive attitude. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie18fan said:


> Hi all...I have never come here to see what was going on since this room opened because of 'cheese'. How ever I decided to pop in and see what all the ruckus is about.....and have laughed a lot. There's funny, weird stuff being said...I love it!



Lots of nothing & everything all at the same time! Brew some mulch tea, grab a carrot & join in!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Hi all...I have never come here to see what was going on since this room opened because of 'cheese'. How ever I decided to pop in and see what all the ruckus is about.....and have laughed a lot. There's funny, weird stuff being said...I love it!


Has anyone told you about the initiation process yet?


----------



## Bébert81

maggie18fan said:


> Hi all...I have never come here to see what was going on since this room opened because of 'cheese'. How ever I decided to pop in and see what all the ruckus is about.....and have laughed a lot. There's funny, weird stuff being said...I love it!


Welcome here Maggie!


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of planting...Spring is right around the corner now. The weather guys don’t see any snow in our future & are predicting we might not get ANY more real snow thi# year. I have yet to shovel. Snowdrops are all up & blooming, daffodils are up & getting ready to bloom if temps stay like this.
> 
> I have cool sunflower seeds arriving this week, going to plant a nice bed of multi-color sunflowers along our fence. They should do well in this location & add color & more cover & food for the birds.
> 
> Snowdrops in Our Garden
> 
> View attachment 286117


I also have snow drops in my garden and they are blooming now. Snow drops is a very nice name for that flower. In German they are called "Schneeglöckchen". Means snowbells.....


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Sabine you are the one that crossed your fingers when Opo was lost. I will always give you the credit for Opo's return.


It was luck Opo came back but though thank you Ray. You are so kind !


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Happy Thursday everyone.


Same to you.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain, rain, rain & more rain. Today is our 21st consecutive day ABOVE “normal” temperatures! The next two are predicted to be “cooler” but then warmish again.
> 
> We popped over to IKEA yesterday that is situated near the DC border and near the National Agricultural Library - there were many many many Spring flowering trees in bloom! Unheard of for mid-February. It’s almost Florida balmy here these days.


I saw robins a couple of weeks ago here and there, and a pair of doves in our crab apple tree(looking for a good spot). Then, we got freezing rain with our first actual snowfall. I was worried about them but it started melting the same day. Unless we get a prolonged freezing period this late, I think they'll be ok. I have a little bunny that doesn't mind sharing a little bit of timothy too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My sister sent me this picture last night and I would really like to make one but I haven’t a clue how to shape stones. You think they just picked out shapes that would work???


I just found this post. That's beautiful. It reminds me of garden stones. I think you can find that stuff at Lowe's...but it's also fun to make your own from morter. You can make forms from the aluminum roasters and baking pans...and hobby lobby has kits for it. I just find that it's more fun doing it ourselves.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Hi all...I have never come here to see what was going on since this room opened because of 'cheese'. How ever I decided to pop in and see what all the ruckus is about.....and have laughed a lot. There's funny, weird stuff being said...I love it!


Hello.


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Hi all...I have never come here to see what was going on since this room opened because of 'cheese'. How ever I decided to pop in and see what all the ruckus is about.....and have laughed a lot. There's funny, weird stuff being said...I love it!


Hi and welcome Maggie.
There are lots of dark corners in here so if you need some light poke a jellyfish. Please don't lend any money to the Leprechaun as you will never get it back ask Ray. 
But I think that Ray may just be leading a horse with no name somewhere in the desert.
I am Carol and I am from Cape Town South Africa. Feel free to be as crazy as you like in here, there is no judging.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Only @CarolM is crazy, the rest of us are very crazy! Buckle up, it’s a long way to nowhere!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Only @CarolM is crazy, the rest of us are very crazy! Buckle up, it’s a long way to nowhere!


Awe awe. I better up my game then. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold & rainy. Just installed a new fancy schmancy LED overhead light down in the workshop. It’s amazing how new LED technology compares to old florescent tech. The “thing“ I replaced weighs about 15 pounds w/o bulbs. The new LED fixture, is 1/3 less weight, no bulbs, two wires. Even @Ray--Opo could install.!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold & rainy. Just installed a new fancy schmancy LED overhead light down in the workshop. It’s amazing how new LED technology compares to old florescent tech. The “thing“ I replaced weighs about 15 pounds w/o bulbs. The new LED fixture, is 1/3 less weight, no bulbs, two wires. Even @Ray--Opo could install.!


Pictures please.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Pictures please.



You want pictures of a “light” .... on or off?


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Hi and welcome Maggie.
> There are lots of dark corners in here so if you need some light poke a jellyfish. Please don't lend any money to the Leprechaun as you will never get it back ask Ray.
> But I think that Ray may just be leading a horse with no name somewhere in the desert.
> I am Carol and I am from Cape Town South Africa. Feel free to be as crazy as you like in here, there is no judging.


Carol, do you allow me to add some details to your explanation what the cold dark rooms is ?
@maggie18fan : Grab yourself an armadillo and take place. Feel cozy and at home. The CDR may be cold and dark but the people who live here are warm hearted and good. You are very welcome. Our fearless leader @Tidgy's Dad created this place for us to meet and talk.
The one legged pirate will bring you a drink that you desire. The big armadillo is our coffee table if you want coffee. As soon as he sees you he will come around with a fresh coffee. Please don`t step on a hedgehog. It might hurt both of you. Don`t be afraid of the snow leopard when you see her. She is only eating carrots. But be aware of the wool spider ( if she exists ). She might knit you woolen underpants while you are sleeping. Last but not least we have two penguins here: Silly and Willy are their names but I think they are breeding at the moment, so will not often see them. Carol already mentioned the jellyfish for some light. I think Ray polished them a few days ago that they shine as brigt as a jellyfish can shine.
I am Sabine and I`m living in Germany. I am the cclB, the crazy cat lady Bee because I own a lot of cats and 4 sullies and 2 aldabra torts too.
I know I am crazy and I like it !


----------



## Bee62

I am not vain, but I like the song !!!!
With greetings to my CDR roommates:


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks! High up ‘ cause thats probably where the birds or squirrels rubbed the seeds on branches they were roosting in. Mistletoe starts off growing “under it’s own” power & photosynthetic process is involved so they need bright light. Theres more available light at the top of trees than way down low. Later, they attach their roots directly into their host (the tree) and the light isnt that important for photosynthesis.


Your like my own personal encyclopedia!!!! Lol... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Oh there’s a lot of smack in here today... I luv luv Luv it!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

@maggie18fan 
WELCOME!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Your like my own personal encyclopedia!!!! Lol... ?



Ask away! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Has anyone told you about the initiation process yet?


Na no? Need I be afraid???


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Hi and welcome Maggie.
> There are lots of dark corners in here so if you need some light poke a jellyfish. Please don't lend any money to the Leprechaun as you will never get it back ask Ray.
> But I think that Ray may just be leading a horse with no name somewhere in the desert.
> I am Carol and I am from Cape Town South Africa. Feel free to be as crazy as you like in here, there is no judging.



Thanks everyone for the warm welcome...For those of you that don't know me, I am Yvonne's sister and basically been a Forum member since 2008...But I kept getting into trouble here on the Forum and otherwise, so I would leave for months.So I am back...(she says with a cackle)...


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome...For those of you that don't know me, I am Yvonne's sister and basically been a Forum member since 2008...But I kept getting into trouble here on the Forum and otherwise, so I would leave for months.So I am back...(she says with a cackle)...


Welcome back !


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well...I just dropped 24 night crawlers out in my refrigerator. Cleaned up the mess. Hour later went to reheat some mac n cheese...yep, night crawler in it....


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ask away! ?


Good bye Siri and Alexa!!! LOL ?


----------



## EllieMay

Su


maggie18fan said:


> Na no? Need I be afraid???


Surely not ( as I wiggle my eye brows) .. you can check in.... but you may never leave......


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome...For those of you that don't know me, I am Yvonne's sister and basically been a Forum member since 2008...But I kept getting into trouble here on the Forum and otherwise, so I would leave for months.So I am back...(she says with a cackle)...


I thought so... but the member date persuaded me otherwise.... hahaha... jokes on us;~}. WELCOME ANYWAY


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> Well...I just dropped 24 night crawlers out in my refrigerator. Cleaned up the mess. Hour later went to reheat some mac n cheese...yep, night crawler in it....


I’m squirming at the thought!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie18fan said:


> Well...I just dropped 24 night crawlers out in my refrigerator. Cleaned up the mess. Hour later went to reheat some mac n cheese...yep, night crawler in it....


Adding some extra protein is always good!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I’m squirming at the thought!


LOL!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You want pictures of a “light” .... on or off?


Pictures of light please...the reflections are fun to capture.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Well...I just dropped 24 night crawlers out in my refrigerator. Cleaned up the mess. Hour later went to reheat some mac n cheese...yep, night crawler in it....


If you figure out a way to stay out of trouble will you let me know how...? By the by, I think you just said cheese!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It's like FB without politics and other crap going on in this world. We are all tortoise owners supporting each other and with a positive attitude. ?


Yes...if you're down just keep reading. You won't be for long.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Awe awe. I better up my game then. ?


I'm sure when you do it will be riveting.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Your like my own personal encyclopedia!!!! Lol... ?


Me too...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold & rainy. Just installed a new fancy schmancy LED overhead light down in the workshop. It’s amazing how new LED technology compares to old florescent tech. The “thing“ I replaced weighs about 15 pounds w/o bulbs. The new LED fixture, is 1/3 less weight, no bulbs, two wires. Even @Ray--Opo could install.!


That sounds like my kind of lights!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Na no? Need I be afraid???


Well since you are Yvonne's sister I guess they will probably waive the initiation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Carol, do you allow me to add some details to your explanation what the cold dark rooms is ?
> @maggie18fan : Grab yourself an armadillo and take place. Feel cozy and at home. The CDR may be cold and dark but the people who live here are warm hearted and good. You are very welcome. Our fearless leader @Tidgy's Dad created this place for us to meet and talk.
> The one legged pirate will bring you a drink that you desire. The big armadillo is our coffee table if you want coffee. As soon as he sees you he will come around with a fresh coffee. Please don`t step on a hedgehog. It might hurt both of you. Don`t be afraid of the snow leopard when you see her. She is only eating carrots. But be aware of the wool spider ( if she exists ). She might knit you woolen underpants while you are sleeping. Last but not least we have two penguins here: Silly and Willy are their names but I think they are breeding at the moment, so will not often see them. Carol already mentioned the jellyfish for some light. I think Ray polished them a few days ago that they shine as brigt as a jellyfish can shine.
> I am Sabine and I`m living in Germany. I am the cclB, the crazy cat lady Bee because I own a lot of cats and 4 sullies and 2 aldabra torts too.
> I know I am crazy and I like it !


That was a great synopsis of the CDR. I didn't even know about the penguins. 
How old are your torts?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> I am not vain, but I like the song !!!!
> With greetings to my CDR roommates:


Beautiful! I love that song. Glad you're back singing for us.
Some say that song is about Mick Jagger.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Well...I just dropped 24 night crawlers out in my refrigerator. Cleaned up the mess. Hour later went to reheat some mac n cheese...yep, night crawler in it....


When you heat up the night crawlers. Do they explode?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes...if you're down just keep reading. You won't be for long.


That's for sure!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> If you figure out a way to stay out of trouble will you let me know how...? By the by, I think you just said cheese!


I think @Yvonne G can award points for saying cheese. Even though she claims only @Tidgy's Dad can do that. 
I think I will research the ancient scrolls and see if that power was passed down to any of the elders. ( I am using the word "elders" as a term of respect not age)?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Su
> 
> Surely not ( as I wiggle my eye brows) .. you can check in.... but you may never leave......


That's one of my favorite lyrics in Hotel California.
Relax said the doorman. We are programmed to recieve. You can check out anytime you like, but you can't never leave.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> That was a great synopsis of the CDR. I didn't even know about the penguins.
> How old are your torts?


Hi Ray, my sulcatas are 4 years old and the aldabras are 2 years old. The aldabras will soon be bigger than the sullies....


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Beautiful! I love that song. Glad you're back singing for us.
> Some say that song is about Mick Jagger.


There are many assumptions which man was meant with this song. Hmm, which one has a Learyet and racing horses ??? I don`t know.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> That's one of my favorite lyrics in Hotel California.
> Relax said the doorman. We are programmed to recieve. You can check out anytime you like, but you can't never leave.


Do you like the song ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> When you heat up the night crawlers. Do they explode?



Like sausages, it’s best to poke lil holes in earthworms before you, bake, boil or microwave. ??


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> When you heat up the night crawlers. Do they explode?


Omg.... what a gross thought!!! I have night crawlers in my fridge and I am not sure if I want to throw them out or experiment... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Do you like the song ???


I love that song!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Like sausages, it’s best to poke lil holes in earthworms before you, bake, boil or microwave. ??


Y’all are so nasty,,, LMAO. I bet both of your mommas had to constantly wear them butts out!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ray, my sulcatas are 4 years old and the aldabras are 2 years old. The aldabras will soon be bigger than the sullies....


I hadn’t realize that your sullies were close in age to Toretto... he will be 4 in May.. what’s yours weighing now? I’d like to see a new pic of the black beauties too. Haven’t seen the ma & mo thread lately...


----------



## EllieMay

Well good morning and Happy Valentine’s Day to all. I am home with my feet kicked up listening to Cinder snore loudly from my lap;~}. Got a small amount of work to do but mostly a nice quiet day while kids are in school.. Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning and Happy Valentine’s Day to all. I am home with my feet kicked up listening to Cinder snore loudly from my lap;~}. Got a small amount of work to do but mostly a nice quiet day while kids are in school.. Hope everyone has an awesome day!



And back at you - Happy Valentine’s Day - enjoy the day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> When you heat up the night crawlers. Do they explode?


Yep! I have exploded night crawlers, Peeps and a rat once...well, I gotta go feed the birds, buncha box turtles and the cats...gonna let the Sulcata out for the first time since October. It's raining and abt 45 degrees....but they need OUT...and so do I...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Forgot to attach this.... a funny VD greeting...


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is Linda's birthday and she's off travelling the world. How could she dessert us on such a special day? Oh well, we'll just have to celebrate without her.
Happy Birthday, @JoesMum !!!​


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Forgot to attach this.... a funny VD greeting...


That's really cute! Made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big torts once roamed here....but, they prob ran out of food or didnt have a proper humid hide!



https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/02/13/giant-turtle-fossil/


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I hadn’t realize that your sullies were close in age to Toretto... he will be 4 in May.. what’s yours weighing now? I’d like to see a new pic of the black beauties too. Haven’t seen the ma & mo thread lately...


I have currently no scale for weighting them, sorry, but they are huge. The black beauties also growing like weeds. I will post an update of them soon.


----------



## Bee62

For cat owners..... :


----------



## Bee62

and a Valentins day special:


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


>


This is my Simon...


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> This is my Simon...
> View attachment 286218


Purrrrrrrrrfect !


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Forgot to attach this.... a funny VD greeting...


LOL!!!! About right!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> This is my Simon...
> View attachment 286218


He looks like my Sabrina...but maybe nicer ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> For cat owners..... :


Simon's Cat has always been one of my favorite cartoons. Very insightful, and always funny!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think @Yvonne G can award points for saying cheese. Even though she claims only @Tidgy's Dad can do that.
> I think I will research the ancient scrolls and see if that power was passed down to any of the elders. ( I am using the word "elders" as a term of respect not age)?


Yea...It's really surprising how easily a person can offend someone. Even if you're trying to cheer them up with that word. Personally, I like being elderly. But I'm really not an elder tortoise parent. A person could be 30 and be a longer time parent. A person can also be a new parent and see something unusual. I like seeing all of it. It can help me remember. After all I could have a senior moment.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Y’all are so nasty,,, LMAO. I bet both of your mommas had to constantly wear them butts out!!!


My boys were letting stuff like that drive their toy cars. I was ticked when I cleaned their toy box... no wonder boys smell like earthworms.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interested? https://www.jekyllisland.com/signatureevents/turtle-crawl-weekend/


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> My boys were letting stuff like that drive their toy cars. I was ticked when I cleaned their toy box... no wonder boys smell like earthworms.


Lol! That’s funny!


----------



## Cathie G

Happy [email protected]! And happy Valentine's day to everyone... please don't try experimenting with worms in your microwave at home. They do so much better in your flower bed. Especially when they have cute little bunny pearls added to the mix...oh my garsh??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hi Ray, my sulcatas are 4 years old and the aldabras are 2 years old. The aldabras will soon be bigger than the sullies....


I remember seeing a pic of the sullies inside a enclosure. They looked huge. I thought they might be older.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


>


That last video was my favorite. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> There are many assumptions which man was meant with this song. Hmm, which one has a Learyet and racing horses ??? I don`t know.


They say only her and her manager know.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Do you like the song ???


Yes I was around 19 when it was released. I had always been a fan of the Eagles.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Like sausages, it’s best to poke lil holes in earthworms before you, bake, boil or microwave. ??


That's to funny!????


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Omg.... what a gross thought!!! I have night crawlers in my fridge and I am not sure if I want to throw them out or experiment... ?


If you experiment use @Maro2Bear advice. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> If you experiment use @Maro2Bear advice. ?



??


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Yep! I have exploded night crawlers, Peeps and a rat once...well, I gotta go feed the birds, buncha box turtles and the cats...gonna let the Sulcata out for the first time since October. It's raining and abt 45 degrees....but they need OUT...and so do I...


Wow that's kind of intriguing. 
I microwaved a chicken egg 1 time and it hatched. ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Happy Saturday, yesterday I drove my wheelchair up to the grocery store and got Rose some flowers, card and candy. I got back home before she woke up. She was surprised! It was the only way I could do it because I don't drive our vehicles. With her always driving it is hard for me to surprise her.
Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie18fan said:


> This is my Simon...
> View attachment 286218



Very purrrrrrr tee


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok @Ray--Opo Im on my way down! It’s freezing cold this morning!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Projects, projects, projects. Plenty of projects while the weather is nasty cold or nasty rain.

I've turned a few branches into thick dowels for turning into handles for multi-function screwdrivers. Ive decided to turn the branch round, then soak in Boiled Linseed Oil to fully impregnate the “forever” handles.....

Turned & Soaking
(top one is oak, the others are cherry)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's kind of intriguing.
> I microwaved a chicken egg 1 time and it hatched. ??


I wonder what makes a grown up adult do stuff like that...I exploded a duck egg....I always did like blowing stuff up...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie18fan said:


> I wonder what makes a grown up adult do stuff like that...I exploded a duck egg....I always did like blowing stuff up...


I like the Viral Video that uses a compressor and blowe attachement to unpeel an orange. BLEWY and its peeled


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Saturday, yesterday I drove my wheelchair up to the grocery store and got Rose some flowers, card and candy. I got back home before she woke up. She was surprised! It was the only way I could do it because I don't drive our vehicles. With her always driving it is hard for me to surprise her.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


No wonder she loves you so much. They always say it's the thought that counts...but it's the action also.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok @Ray--Opo Im on my way down! It’s freezing cold this morning!
> 
> View attachment 286255


That is cold! 72 and rainy here. After having 80+ it's kind of chilly. My body aches were horrible this morning. 
Opo and Rose sharing the heater this morning.


----------



## Cathie G

I did blow up a baked potato once but it was in a regular oven. I was young and learning how to cook. So I poked it with a fork to see if it was done. Boy was there a bunch of crap to clean up in more ways then one.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cold! 72 and rainy here. After having 80+ it's kind of chilly. My body aches were horrible this morning.
> Opo and Rose sharing the heater this morning.
> View attachment 286274


That's adorable.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cold! 72 and rainy here. After having 80+ it's kind of chilly. My body aches were horrible this morning.
> Opo and Rose sharing the heater this morning.
> View attachment 286274


Hey...Rose is wearing MY socks!


----------



## Cathie G

?


maggie18fan said:


> Hey...Rose is wearing MY socks!


I like them too. They remind of candy canes and Christmas...i would have to buy some if I find them cheap cheap.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I thought so... but the member date persuaded me otherwise.... hahaha... jokes on us;~}. WELCOME ANYWAY



I just remembered that you would probably remember me as maggie3fan but Dale Earnhardt died....so when I lost my account, I came back as 18 fan...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Projects, projects, projects. Plenty of projects while the weather is nasty cold or nasty rain.
> 
> I've turned a few branches into thick dowels for turning into handles for multi-function screwdrivers. Ive decided to turn the branch round, then soak in Boiled Linseed Oil to fully impregnate the “forever” handles.....
> 
> Turned & Soaking
> (top one is oak, the others are cherry)
> View attachment 286256


What kind of cherry is the one in the front?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's kind of intriguing.
> I microwaved a chicken egg 1 time and it hatched. ??


This really made me giggle! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Saturday, yesterday I drove my wheelchair up to the grocery store and got Rose some flowers, card and candy. I got back home before she woke up. She was surprised! It was the only way I could do it because I don't drive our vehicles. With her always driving it is hard for me to surprise her.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


That’s so special... Good Job Ray.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Projects, projects, projects. Plenty of projects while the weather is nasty cold or nasty rain.
> 
> I've turned a few branches into thick dowels for turning into handles for multi-function screwdrivers. Ive decided to turn the branch round, then soak in Boiled Linseed Oil to fully impregnate the “forever” handles.....
> 
> Turned & Soaking
> (top one is oak, the others are cherry)
> View attachment 286256



While it was 29F this morning, the sun came out and warmed to a beautiful 59F.. I did get outside to evaluate the mistletoe... I found two prospective clusters that are still out of reach with the pole saw but somehow obtainable... not sure exactly how yet....

Handles will be gorgeous of course!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> While it was 29F this morning, the sun came out and warmed to a beautiful 59F.. I did get outside to evaluate the mistletoe... I found two prospective clusters that are still out of reach with the pole saw but somehow obtainable... not sure exactly how yet....
> 
> Handles will be gorgeous of course!


If you happen to have a rope saw then all you need is rope and a stick or if the branch is creaky enough then just heavy rope and a rock and pull it down. To extend the polesaw then you need a fence post(metal) or 1.5" PVC. I would tie two ropes around the tree to help you manage the unwieldy length. Good Luck. Years ago I traded a buddy of mine a 1/5 of Bourbon for free climbing 60' up my tree to set a rope so I could pull lights up. What a team- he liked to climb and I don't like Bourbon but have family that does and sends me gifts!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What kind of cherry is the one in the front?



The two bottom ones are from some unidentified ”cherry” wood that was dumped alongside the road and I picked up. I went back and picked up most of the remaining pieces. Top of the picnic table is now full with misc cherry logs.

Cherry Limbs All Cut Up


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> The two bottom ones are from some unidentified ”cherry” wood that was dumped alongside the road and I picked up. I went back and picked up most of the remaining pieces. Top of the picnic table is now full with misc cherry logs.
> 
> Cherry Limbs All Cut Up
> View attachment 286321


Not that I'm being critical or anything, but looks to me like your poor picnic table might could use a little attention!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> While it was 29F this morning, the sun came out and warmed to a beautiful 59F.. I did get outside to evaluate the mistletoe... I found two prospective clusters that are still out of reach with the pole saw but somehow obtainable... not sure exactly how yet....
> 
> Handles will be gorgeous of course!



Thanks! Don’t kill yourself trying to reach them. Hhhm, a good blast with a 12 ga shotgun might do the trick. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Not that I'm being critical or anything, but looks to me like your poor picnic table might could use a little attention!



Haaaaaa, the cobblers family has no shoes! ?

We‘ve had that table for many years now, but even with treatment, the ”non pressurized” wood decays over time.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks! Don’t kill yourself trying to reach them. Hhhm, a good blast with a 12 ga shotgun might do the trick. ?


OOH bird shot with the right choke you could take that branch off like you used a saw!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> OOH bird shot with the right choke you could take that branch off like you used a saw!



Watched a southern cooking show that stars Vivian I think in North/South Carolina where they all went out & shot down some mistletoe from their trees for the hollydays. Worked very well. They all aimed at the same branch and BAM ? just like that, it was down.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The two bottom ones are from some unidentified ”cherry” wood that was dumped alongside the road and I picked up. I went back and picked up most of the remaining pieces. Top of the picnic table is now full with misc cherry logs.
> 
> Cherry Limbs All Cut Up
> View attachment 286321


Nice find... I fell in love with cherry and what it can look like about 40 years ago. I lived in the southern part of Ohio along the Ohio river. I had a neighbor that made cabinets from cherry. He finished them naturally probably with an Amish type finish and stain...they were so beautiful. I wish I could run power tools like that so I always enjoy seeing what others can do with it. As a child, we had a lumber yard a block from me. I know now I was probably kinda ? bugging them but they would let me play with their scrap wood. Many times they would send me home with a bunch of it.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember seeing a pic of the sullies inside a enclosure. They looked huge. I thought they might be older.


I only have actual pics of the sullies from the ip camera. They are huge ! The water tub in their enclosure is 22 inch long. The biggest one of the sullies will barely fit in this tub.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Saturday, yesterday I drove my wheelchair up to the grocery store and got Rose some flowers, card and candy. I got back home before she woke up. She was surprised! It was the only way I could do it because I don't drive our vehicles. With her always driving it is hard for me to surprise her.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


Wow ! Rose must have been very happy ! What a nice surprise. I got nothing....


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Rose must have been very happy ! What a nice surprise. I got nothing....


Valentine’s Day is overrated.. I’d rather be gifted with some free wild flowers from my children on a day that no one expects anything... that’s REAL


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Watched a southern cooking show that stars Vivian I think in North/South Carolina where they all went out & shot down some mistletoe from their trees for the hollydays. Worked very well. They all aimed at the same branch and BAM ? just like that, it was down.




Hmmmm... not a bad idea


----------



## Maro2Bear

Going to be nice in the low 50’s (F) tomorrow - off kayaking for a few hours. Hard to believe it’s February...


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Valentine’s Day is overrated.. I’d rather be gifted with some free wild flowers from my children on a day that no one expects anything... that’s REAL


I got my wife some marshmallows! They were fresh, hand made vanilla ones though! Out Shiloh Shepherd was the Valentine’s Day gift 4 years ago! But you are pretty right it is the most commercial of the holidays


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got my wife some marshmallows! They were fresh, hand made vanilla ones though! Out Shiloh Shepherd was the Valentine’s Day gift 4 years ago! But you are pretty right it is the most commercial of the holidays


All gifts are thoughtful.. my husband sent me 2 dozen beautiful roses arranged with a cute little bear... it was sweet but I hate that society pressures people. I’d rather be given something because someone thought of me.. not because they thought they had too. I hope that doesn’t sound un-appreciative... I got George, my favorite ferret for v day a couple years ago... and that meant a lot... because I know my husband can’t stand them but he knew how much I’d love him>-)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got my wife some marshmallows! They were fresh, hand made vanilla ones though! Out Shiloh Shepherd was the Valentine’s Day gift 4 years ago! But you are pretty right it is the most commercial of the holidays


Hand-made marshmallows? never heard of them...


----------



## EllieMay

Here’s some Cinder pics . We have had a good day.. we walked a few of our hills. She got scalped with the furminator, played in the bath, and now relaxation...


----------



## Bébert81

Hi all! Have a good Week!


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all! Have a good Week!


And the same to you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, sun is up - off to the water. Enjoy the US holiday...


----------



## Bébert81

EllieMay said:


> And the same to you!


Thx!


----------



## Yvonne G

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Rose must have been very happy ! What a nice surprise. I got nothing....


Me neither, Sabine. But then, I don't have a sweetie and Misty can't drive.

Well, I really shouldn't say I got nothing. My son-in-law came over and took my sprayer apart so I could take the battery up to Batteries and Bulbs and get a new one, then he climbed the ladder up to my 37 year old porch light (yes, 37 years old! The label on the photo sensor was stamped 1983) to see why it wouldn't turn off in the daylight, then removed the photo sensor and took it up to Home Depot to see if he could find a replacement, which he did, then he climbed the ladder again and fixed the light! So I guess I DID get a couple pretty nice presents for V day! This allowed me to spray three tanksful of solution on the weeds around the outside of my fence. (I LOVE my sprayer!!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Here’s some Cinder pics . We have had a good day.. we walked a few of our hills. She got scalped with the furminator, played in the bath, and now relaxation...
> 
> View attachment 286387
> View attachment 286388
> View attachment 286389
> View attachment 286390
> View attachment 286391
> View attachment 286392


That silly doggy. She's well-loved and very lucky to have you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, sun is up - off to the water. Enjoy the US holiday...


Sun??? It's 28 degrees right now and just gray as hell and will start raining soon. My trees, grass, house, car and self are green moldy and brown rusty. The Sulcata are not speaking to me any more....I NEED SUN!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie18fan said:


> Hand-made marshmallows? never heard of them...


LIFE CHANGING they are!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> LIFE CHANGING they are!


Seriously? In a small Oregon town that does not even have a Wendy's...I'll try and find some...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> Sun??? It's 28 degrees right now and just gray as hell and will start raining soon. My trees, grass, house, car and self are green moldy and brown rusty. The Sulcata are not speaking to me any more....I NEED SUN!!!


And now it's 2 hrs later and look what happened....my little slice of heaven right now...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie18fan said:


> Seriously? In a small Oregon town that does not even have a Wendy's...I'll try and find some...


This is the website https://downshiftology.com/recipes/how-to-make-homemade-marshmallows-paleo/ You have to have a kitchen-aid mixer it will kill handmixers and you arm!


----------



## Maggie3fan

and I only have one working arm....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from kayaking on the Chesapeake Bay! What a great morning. Some higher winds and waves from the East then expected, but we toughed our way over the bouncy bits east, then south. Ended up spotting about eight Bald Eagles, two nice flocks of Tundra Swans. We navigated a very small cut through in the reeds and did a lot of exploring. Spotted a very large muskrat den. Tracks in the mud. When we got out of the weeds, the waves calmed. The waters glistened. Sunshine was warm, comforting. Two souls in kayaks , miles andmiles of clear water, fresh air, sea birds, sea gulls and salt water. Oyster shells welcomed us back to our takeout. #ChesapeakeBay ?

Pulled into our home driveway. Spring is in the air. Daffodils are blooming!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from kayaking on the Chesapeake Bay! What a great morning. Some higher winds and waves from the East then expected, but we toughed our way over the bouncy bits east, then south. Ended up spotting about eight Bald Eagles, two nice flocks of Tundra Swans. We navigated a very small cut through in the reeds and did a lot of exploring. Spotted a very large muskrat den. Tracks in the mud. When we got out of the weeds, the waves calmed. The waters glistened. Sunshine was warm, comforting. Two souls in kayaks , miles andmiles of clear water, fresh air, sea birds, sea gulls and salt water. Oyster shells welcomed us back to our takeout. #ChesapeakeBay ?
> 
> Pulled into our home driveway. Spring is in the air. Daffodils are blooming!
> 
> View attachment 286443


Nobody likes a show off...


----------



## Bee62

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got my wife some marshmallows! They were fresh, hand made vanilla ones though! Out Shiloh Shepherd was the Valentine’s Day gift 4 years ago! But you are pretty right it is the most commercial of the holidays


Hmmm, marshmallows. Yummy !!!!


----------



## Bee62

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all! Have a good Week!


Dito !


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> Me neither, Sabine. But then, I don't have a sweetie and Misty can't drive.
> 
> Well, I really shouldn't say I got nothing. My son-in-law came over and took my sprayer apart so I could take the battery up to Batteries and Bulbs and get a new one, then he climbed the ladder up to my 37 year old porch light (yes, 37 years old! The label on the photo sensor was stamped 1983) to see why it wouldn't turn off in the daylight, then removed the photo sensor and took it up to Home Depot to see if he could find a replacement, which he did, then he climbed the ladder again and fixed the light! So I guess I DID get a couple pretty nice presents for V day! This allowed me to spray three tanksful of solution on the weeds around the outside of my fence. (I LOVE my sprayer!!!)
> 
> View attachment 286421


My cats and dogs can drive either. Too bad... But they are sweeties though !


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> And now it's 2 hrs later and look what happened....my little slice of heaven right now...


Looks like nice weather !


----------



## Bee62

@Ray--Opo 
Hey Ray, I was diligent in singing and I have a surprise for you: Hotel California, sung by a blue-white striped ( bumble ) bee...
I hope you like it.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, sun is up - off to the water. Enjoy the US holiday...


Yayyyy.. more pretty pics... ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That silly doggy. She's well-loved and very lucky to have you.


Thank you... but all of the animal are great gifts to me.... they are my SANITY!!! LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Yayyyy.. more pretty pics... ;-)



Nope! Believe it or not, camera battery wasn’t charged! I pulled my camera out to capture an Eagle and it would not turn on. Thought i had battery in backwards, changed, but nil. ?

No pix from todays adventure!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> LIFE CHANGING they are!


I’m going to have to google this... 
or better yet, I’ll ask Mark!!!!! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope! Believe it or not, camera battery wasn’t charged! I pulled my camera out to capture an Eagle and it would not turn on. Thought i had battery in backwards, changed, but nil. ?
> 
> No pix from todays adventure!


OH NO!!!! The HORRORS?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> @Ray--Opo
> Hey Ray, I was diligent in singing and I have a surprise for you: Hotel California, sung by a blue-white striped ( bumble ) bee...
> I hope you like it.


I don’t know about Ray, but I enjoyed it... found myself singing along ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to have to google this...
> or better yet, I’ll ask Mark!!!!! ???



Here -https://www.marthastewart.com/333974/homemade-marshmallows


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> OH NO!!!! The HORRORS?



I know. We had some great views too! ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> And now it's 2 hrs later and look what happened....my little slice of heaven right now...


Wohoo...ask n you shall receive;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here -https://www.marthastewart.com/333974/homemade-marshmallows


LMAO. YOU ARE THE BEST...

I was so close.. and then the dang pole saw wouldn’t work... I am either going to break the limb or hubby is going to come home and get that for me / you... LOL... I got a new shotgun for Christmas but I’m scared I’ll scare the crap outta all my critters ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> LMAO. YOU ARE THE BEST...
> 
> I was so close.. and then the dang pole saw wouldn’t work... I am either going to break the limb or hubby is going to come home and get that for me / you... LOL... I got a new shotgun for Christmas but I’m scared I’ll scare the crap outta all my critters ?
> View attachment 286449
> View attachment 286450



Ha! Aim once, fire twice!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> LMAO. YOU ARE THE BEST...
> 
> I was so close.. and then the dang pole saw wouldn’t work... I am either going to break the limb or hubby is going to come home and get that for me / you... LOL... I got a new shotgun for Christmas but I’m scared I’ll scare the crap outta all my critters ?
> View attachment 286449
> View attachment 286450


That is out just right for shotgun blast to the side. Throw some feed down first then send a round down the chamber maybe they won’t notice


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Wohoo...ask n you shall receive;-)


I know it...ain't it grand?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know about Ray, but I enjoyed it... found myself singing along ?


I sang too...Way to go Bee...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> @Ray--Opo
> Hey Ray, I was diligent in singing and I have a surprise for you: Hotel California, sung by a blue-white striped ( bumble ) bee...
> I hope you like it.


I have to admit, I sang along from beginning to end, played my air guitar and enjoyed every minute of it...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> ?
> I like them too. They remind of candy canes and Christmas...i would have to buy some if I find them cheap cheap.?


I will ask Rose where she got them. Rose is very thrifty with her money. So I know she didn't pay much. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> @Ray--Opo
> Hey Ray, I was diligent in singing and I have a surprise for you: Hotel California, sung by a blue-white striped ( bumble ) bee...
> I hope you like it.


That was great!? I really enjoyed that first thing in the morning. Thank you Sabine. You have a great voice. 
When I quoted the lyrics on the other post. I said.... Relax said the doorman. I kept singing it in my head and remembered it was night man not doorman.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Projects, projects, projects. Plenty of projects while the weather is nasty cold or nasty rain.
> 
> I've turned a few branches into thick dowels for turning into handles for multi-function screwdrivers. Ive decided to turn the branch round, then soak in Boiled Linseed Oil to fully impregnate the “forever” handles.....
> 
> Turned & Soaking
> (top one is oak, the others are cherry)
> View attachment 286256


Hey Mark you will have to find some old rusty garden tools to use.
Here is my first and only lathe project I did in 8th grade. When schools still had woodshop, metalshop and auto shop.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Thank you... but all of the animal are great gifts to me.... they are my SANITY!!! LOL


It`s the same for me ! Without my animals I might be depressive. With them there is no time for being depressive !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know about Ray, but I enjoyed it... found myself singing along ?


Hi, I like the vision we are singing together ! Thank you very much.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Not that I'm being critical or anything, but looks to me like your poor picnic table might could use a little attention!


??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Haaaaaa, the cobblers family has no shoes! ?
> 
> We‘ve had that table for many years now, but even with treatment, the ”non pressurized” wood decays over time.


They used to say treated lumber could survive under ground for 75 years. ???


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> That was great!? I really enjoyed that first thing in the morning. Thank you Sabine. You have a great voice.
> When I quoted the lyrics on the other post. I said.... Relax said the doorman. I kept singing it in my head and remembered it was night man not doorman.


Thank you Ray ! I am happy that you like my singing, my voice and the song. Yesterday I practise the songs "I want to break free", Queen and "In the army now" Status Quo.


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> I sang too...Way to go Bee...


Hey, thank you very much Maggie !


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! Rose must have been very happy ! What a nice surprise. I got nothing....


Here's a valentine for you Sabine. 
❤❤


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... not a bad idea


Living in Texas I know you have a shotgun. ?


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> I have to admit, I sang along from beginning to end, played my air guitar and enjoyed every minute of it...


I am proud to hear that you sang along with me and had fun. That` what`s life and music is for, isn`t it ?
Next time when you play your air guitar can you take a picture for us ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> I am proud to hear that you sang along with me and had fun. That` what`s life and music is for, isn`t it ?
> Next time when you play your air guitar can you take a picture for us ?


Not me....no no...thanks, I don't think so.....not no, but hell no...


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Here's a valentine for you Sabine.
> ❤❤


Thank you very much Ray. That`is very kind of you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Ray ! I am happy that you like my singing, my voice and the song. Yesterday I practise the songs "I want to break free", Queen and "In the army now" Status Quo.


Nice those are great songs. Cant wait!


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> Not me....no no...thanks, I don't think so.....not no, but hell no...


You must`nt have any fear. We won`t judge anything. We are only human and no Hollywood stars. It was a big step for me to make these videos but now I am not afraid that people watch me. I am what I am. When someone don` t like me he or she should not watch me. I can`t change my face. I am what I am....


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice those are great songs. Cant wait!


Maybe one of them this evening.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> You must`nt have any fear. We won`t judge anything. We are only human and no Hollywood stars. It was a big step for me to make these videos but now I am not afraid that people watch me. I am what I am. When someone don` t like me he or she should not watch me. I can`t change my face. I am what I am....


Seriously...I have a strange and kinda weird feeling about having my picture taken or published. Rarely in my life have I cooperated with pictures. It's not because I care what anyone thinks about the way I look, ( I used to be a relatively hot babe); but I'm not gonna go any more personal than that. I did take a selfie to show off my new love. Actually I thought I had posted it in the 'new what do ya look like thread'. 
Here's a picture that appeared in my local newspaper about my Bob(2012)...it was the start, sorta, of me trying to figure out why I hated the camera so much, and trying to allow it. The second picture is my cat Smokey when I got him Oct 2019, he's 12...this is him right this minute.He's jealous of the computer and sits on the arm of my chair and messes with my hand... not that any of this is important....huh...


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> Seriously...I have a strange and kinda weird feeling about having my picture taken or published. Rarely in my life have I cooperated with pictures. It's not because I care what anyone thinks about the way I look, ( I used to be a relatively hot babe); but I'm not gonna go any more personal than that. I did take a selfie to show off my new love. Actually I thought I had posted it in the 'new what do ya look like thread'.
> Here's a picture that appeared in my local newspaper about my Bob(2012)...it was the start, sorta, of me trying to figure out why I hated the camera so much, and trying to allow it. The second picture is my cat Smokey when I got him Oct 2019, he's 12...this is him right this minute.He's jealous of the computer and sits on the arm of my chair and messes with my hand... not that any of this is important....huh...
> View attachment 286471
> View attachment 286467
> View attachment 286471
> View attachment 286472


Thank you Maggie. Smokey, Bob and you are beautiful ! I can understand you well. I haven`t much pics of me too because I don`t like my face on pictures. But now I think I have to accept how I look. Is your Smokey a Maine Coon ? The grey fur is beautiful. I have three British shorthair cats with the same color and their fur is really smooth. Cats are so funny and lovely creatures ! Always making nonsens but I like dogs too. And you ?
Btw: It is nice you found us here in this cold dark place. You fit perfect as a roommate.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Mark you will have to find some old rusty garden tools to use.
> Here is my first and only lathe project I did in 8th grade. When schools still had woodshop, metalshop and auto shop.
> View attachment 286466



Very cool. Funny you should bring up shop days of olde. I have a lamp down in the shop that I made in “shop class” back in 7th or 8th grade as well. It combined both basic cutting/shaping metal along with cutting/sanding woodwork. I’ll snap a pix to show you. Thats the problem these days....”youngsters” have no idea how to make the simplest of things or use simple hand/power tools. We see it time and time again here on the Forum - folks w/o a clue how to start to construct a simple wooden enclosure with hinges, a cut out entrance, etc. 

Btw - nice holder!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> Thank you Maggie. Smokey, Bob and you are beautiful ! I can understand you well. I haven`t much pics of me too because I don`t like my face on pictures. But now I think I have to accept how I look. Is your Smokey a Maine Coon ? The grey fur is beautiful. I have three British shorthair cats with the same color and their fur is really smooth. Cats are so funny and lovely creatures ! Always making nonsens but I like dogs too. And you ?
> Btw: It is nice you found us here in this cold dark place. You fit perfect as a roommate.



Thank you for the welcome...No, Smokey is a Russian Blue cross, so he has longer hair. But I have 15 parakeets, 2 cats, 13 box turtles, 3 tortoises and I foster a 70 lb Pitbull...random pics, Simon is my Main Coon...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. Funny you should bring up shop days of olde. I have a lamp down in the shop that I made in “shop class” back in 7th or 8th grade as well. It combined both basic cutting/shaping metal along with cutting/sanding woodwork. I’ll snap a pix to show you. Thats the problem these days....”youngsters” have no idea how to make the simplest of things or use simple hand/power tools. We see it time and time again here on the Forum - folks w/o a clue how to start to construct a simple wooden enclosure with hinges, a cut out entrance, etc.
> 
> Btw - nice holder!


My husband made this bowl in shop. I guess that makes it about 70 years old. That's a cow tooth in the bowl.




Then he made a couple tables. My daughter has most of them, but I still have this one:




All I got from my own kids was this "beautiful" thing (?) made by my son:




and this mud turtle made by my grand daughter:




Actually, after my son made that little monster, he made a nice shelf unit in wood shop, but I'm too lazy to go into my bedroom to take a picture of it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> My husband made this bowl in shop. I guess that makes it about 70 years old. That's a cow tooth in the bowl.
> 
> View attachment 286480
> 
> 
> Then he made a couple tables. My daughter has most of them, but I still have this one:
> 
> View attachment 286481
> 
> 
> All I got from my own kids was this "beautiful" thing (?) made by my son:
> 
> View attachment 286483
> 
> 
> and this mud turtle made by my grand daughter:
> 
> View attachment 286482
> 
> 
> Actually, after my son made that little monster, he made a nice shelf unit in wood shop, but I'm too lazy to go into my bedroom to take a picture of it.





Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. Funny you should bring up shop days of olde. I have a lamp down in the shop that I made in “shop class” back in 7th or 8th grade as well. It combined both basic cutting/shaping metal along with cutting/sanding woodwork. I’ll snap a pix to show you. Thats the problem these days....”youngsters” have no idea how to make the simplest of things or use simple hand/power tools. We see it time and time again here on the Forum - folks w/o a clue how to start to construct a simple wooden enclosure with hinges, a cut out entrance, etc.
> 
> Btw - nice holder!



My 3rd ex-husband made me this cutting board

in prison abt 20 yrs ago. It weighs about 5 lbs...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. Funny you should bring up shop days of olde. I have a lamp down in the shop that I made in “shop class” back in 7th or 8th grade as well. It combined both basic cutting/shaping metal along with cutting/sanding woodwork. I’ll snap a pix to show you. Thats the problem these days....”youngsters” have no idea how to make the simplest of things or use simple hand/power tools. We see it time and time again here on the Forum - folks w/o a clue how to start to construct a simple wooden enclosure with hinges, a cut out entrance, etc.
> 
> Btw - nice holder!


Correct, I might not of had a clue of the knowledge I have now if not for shop class. My dad was the kind of guy that couldn't swing a hammer. ?
If not for shop class spurring my curiosity. I may have never learned.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> My husband made this bowl in shop. I guess that makes it about 70 years old. That's a cow tooth in the bowl.
> 
> View attachment 286480
> 
> 
> Then he made a couple tables. My daughter has most of them, but I still have this one:
> 
> View attachment 286481
> 
> 
> All I got from my own kids was this "beautiful" thing (?) made by my son:
> 
> View attachment 286483
> 
> 
> and this mud turtle made by my grand daughter:
> 
> View attachment 286482
> 
> 
> Actually, after my son made that little monster, he made a nice shelf unit in wood shop, but I'm too lazy to go into my bedroom to take a picture of it.


Those are great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> My 3rd ex-husband made me this cutting board
> View attachment 286484
> in prison abt 20 yrs ago. It weighs about 5 lbs...


Do you get any satisfaction whacking a cleaver on it??


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Thank you for the welcome...No, Smokey is a Russian Blue cross, so he has longer hair. But I have 15 parakeets, 2 cats, 13 box turtles, 3 tortoises and I foster a 70 lb Pitbull...random pics, Simon is my Main Coon...
> 
> View attachment 286473
> View attachment 286475
> View attachment 286479


Ok where are the pics of your box and turtles?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie18fan said:


> Thank you for the welcome...No, Smokey is a Russian Blue cross, so he has longer hair. But I have 15 parakeets, 2 cats, 13 box turtles, 3 tortoises and I foster a 70 lb Pitbull...random pics, Simon is my Main Coon...
> 
> View attachment 286473
> View attachment 286475
> View attachment 286479


Cute little baby parakeets!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. Funny you should bring up shop days of olde. I have a lamp down in the shop that I made in “shop class” back in 7th or 8th grade as well. It combined both basic cutting/shaping metal along with cutting/sanding woodwork. I’ll snap a pix to show you. Thats the problem these days....”youngsters” have no idea how to make the simplest of things or use simple hand/power tools. We see it time and time again here on the Forum - folks w/o a clue how to start to construct a simple wooden enclosure with hinges, a cut out entrance, etc.
> 
> Btw - nice holder!



Forgot to add in learning basic electrical wiring skills as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You want pictures of a “light” .... on or off?


On of course


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Carol, do you allow me to add some details to your explanation what the cold dark rooms is ?
> @maggie18fan : Grab yourself an armadillo and take place. Feel cozy and at home. The CDR may be cold and dark but the people who live here are warm hearted and good. You are very welcome. Our fearless leader @Tidgy's Dad created this place for us to meet and talk.
> The one legged pirate will bring you a drink that you desire. The big armadillo is our coffee table if you want coffee. As soon as he sees you he will come around with a fresh coffee. Please don`t step on a hedgehog. It might hurt both of you. Don`t be afraid of the snow leopard when you see her. She is only eating carrots. But be aware of the wool spider ( if she exists ). She might knit you woolen underpants while you are sleeping. Last but not least we have two penguins here: Silly and Willy are their names but I think they are breeding at the moment, so will not often see them. Carol already mentioned the jellyfish for some light. I think Ray polished them a few days ago that they shine as brigt as a jellyfish can shine.
> I am Sabine and I`m living in Germany. I am the cclB, the crazy cat lady Bee because I own a lot of cats and 4 sullies and 2 aldabra torts too.
> I know I am crazy and I like it !


Always Sabine


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> I am not vain, but I like the song !!!!
> With greetings to my CDR roommates:


Love it!!! As always.


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Na no? Need I be afraid???


Be Afraid. Be very Afraid !!! WHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome...For those of you that don't know me, I am Yvonne's sister and basically been a Forum member since 2008...But I kept getting into trouble here on the Forum and otherwise, so I would leave for months.So I am back...(she says with a cackle)...


Oh you are going to fit right in.


----------



## Cathie G

As far as Valentine's day Joe got stuck somehow. So here's his take on it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Mark you will have to find some old rusty garden tools to use.
> Here is my first and only lathe project I did in 8th grade. When schools still had woodshop, metalshop and auto shop.
> View attachment 286466


That's good work for anyone let alone an eighth grader. And to still have it even better. I found a great toy box in a thrift store made by a young person in a program like that. We still have those programs here. I know that because it was signed. I added wheels and still have it for my grandchildren.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you get any satisfaction whacking a cleaver on it??



sincerely...tee hee


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Blackdog1714

I think back to junior high everytime I get my sewing machine out! I have only done a few simple dresses for my wife years ago, now I just repair and hem-Yes I can do a hidden hem stitch


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Yep! I have exploded night crawlers, Peeps and a rat once...well, I gotta go feed the birds, buncha box turtles and the cats...gonna let the Sulcata out for the first time since October. It's raining and abt 45 degrees....but they need OUT...and so do I...


You sound like you were quite the Tom boy. But a rat! Poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Today is Linda's birthday and she's off travelling the world. How could she dessert us on such a special day? Oh well, we'll just have to celebrate without her.
> Happy Birthday, @JoesMum !!!​


Oh no. A very Happy Birthday Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Big torts once roamed here....but, they prob ran out of food or didnt have a proper humid hide!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/02/13/giant-turtle-fossil/


Wow.


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 286492
> View attachment 286493
> View attachment 286494
> View attachment 286495
> View attachment 286496
> View attachment 286497


What gorgeous torts.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Saturday, yesterday I drove my wheelchair up to the grocery store and got Rose some flowers, card and candy. I got back home before she woke up. She was surprised! It was the only way I could do it because I don't drive our vehicles. With her always driving it is hard for me to surprise her.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


Oh how sweet.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> You sound like you were quite the Tom boy. But a rat! Poor thing.


Poor microwave! But in my defense I was not a stupid youth at the time...I was over 60...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Here’s some Cinder pics . We have had a good day.. we walked a few of our hills. She got scalped with the furminator, played in the bath, and now relaxation...
> 
> View attachment 286387
> View attachment 286388
> View attachment 286389
> View attachment 286390
> View attachment 286391
> View attachment 286392


It's a dogs life.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Me neither, Sabine. But then, I don't have a sweetie and Misty can't drive.
> 
> Well, I really shouldn't say I got nothing. My son-in-law came over and took my sprayer apart so I could take the battery up to Batteries and Bulbs and get a new one, then he climbed the ladder up to my 37 year old porch light (yes, 37 years old! The label on the photo sensor was stamped 1983) to see why it wouldn't turn off in the daylight, then removed the photo sensor and took it up to Home Depot to see if he could find a replacement, which he did, then he climbed the ladder again and fixed the light! So I guess I DID get a couple pretty nice presents for V day! This allowed me to spray three tanksful of solution on the weeds around the outside of my fence. (I LOVE my sprayer!!!)
> 
> View attachment 286421


Hubby and I don't do V Day as our anniversary is a couple of days later. So I am waiting for my pressie. ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Sun??? It's 28 degrees right now and just gray as hell and will start raining soon. My trees, grass, house, car and self are green moldy and brown rusty. The Sulcata are not speaking to me any more....I NEED SUN!!!


You are more than welcime to have some of mine.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. Funny you should bring up shop days of olde. I have a lamp down in the shop that I made in “shop class” back in 7th or 8th grade as well. It combined both basic cutting/shaping metal along with cutting/sanding woodwork. I’ll snap a pix to show you. Thats the problem these days....”youngsters” have no idea how to make the simplest of things or use simple hand/power tools. We see it time and time again here on the Forum - folks w/o a clue how to start to construct a simple wooden enclosure with hinges, a cut out entrance, etc.
> 
> Btw - nice holder!


If they had woodworking classes when I was at school I would have taken them for sure. And yes you are right, it is sad that the youngsters of today are not taught basic skill sets.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> As far as Valentine's day Joe got stuck somehow. So here's his take on it.
> View attachment 286489


I love Joe's take on it.


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Poor microwave! But in my defense I was not a stupid youth at the time...I was over 60...


Oh my word. Hmmm that is not a good defense at all. Why on earth were you microwaving a rat?


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. Yesterday we had a little rain in the morning and then it went back to being sunny again. Tomorrow is hump day. Which means we are half way there. Thank goodness. 
Have an awesome one, everybody.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. Hmmm that is not a good defense at all. Why on earth were you microwaving a rat?



I wanted to see what would happen...I live in a rural area...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 286492
> View attachment 286493
> View attachment 286494
> View attachment 286495
> View attachment 286496
> View attachment 286497


It looks like you have more lil brats then me. Have a blast keeping up!


----------



## Maggie3fan

also this...


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is out just right for shotgun blast to the side. Throw some feed down first then send a round down the chamber maybe they won’t notice


I saw on the news today you could get bird bombed if they're flying over. It was doplar 10 weather here. The birdies in migration showed up on radar in Florida. The weathermen here were laughing. Yes! It's so much better to feed the little birdies first...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> You must`nt have any fear. We won`t judge anything. We are only human and no Hollywood stars. It was a big step for me to make these videos but now I am not afraid that people watch me. I am what I am. When someone don` t like me he or she should not watch me. I can`t change my face. I am what I am....


That's how I feel too. I saw a saying on the news the other day. It was "be the change you want to see". .


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My husband made this bowl in shop. I guess that makes it about 70 years old. That's a cow tooth in the bowl.
> 
> View attachment 286480
> 
> 
> Then he made a couple tables. My daughter has most of them, but I still have this one:
> 
> View attachment 286481
> 
> 
> All I got from my own kids was this "beautiful" thing (?) made by my son:
> 
> View attachment 286483
> 
> 
> and this mud turtle made by my grand daughter:
> 
> View attachment 286482
> 
> 
> Actually, after my son made that little monster, he made a nice shelf unit in wood shop, but I'm too lazy to go into my bedroom to take a picture of it.


?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> sincerely...tee hee


Me too...hehehe


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> Poor microwave! But in my defense I was not a stupid youth at the time...I was over 60...



I also think I should say that microwaves didn't come around until I was an adult...and you know how adults like to play with new stuff...not mean, just curious


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> Thank you for the welcome...No, Smokey is a Russian Blue cross, so he has longer hair. But I have 15 parakeets, 2 cats, 13 box turtles, 3 tortoises and I foster a 70 lb Pitbull...random pics, Simon is my Main Coon...
> 
> View attachment 286473
> View attachment 286475
> View attachment 286479


Cute ! All of them. The half naked budgies or parakeets are so sweet and a dog like yours with extremly short hair needs naturally a blanket when he sleeps. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bee62

Yvonne G said:


> My husband made this bowl in shop. I guess that makes it about 70 years old. That's a cow tooth in the bowl.
> 
> View attachment 286480
> 
> 
> Then he made a couple tables. My daughter has most of them, but I still have this one:
> 
> View attachment 286481
> 
> 
> All I got from my own kids was this "beautiful" thing (?) made by my son:
> 
> View attachment 286483
> 
> 
> and this mud turtle made by my grand daughter:
> 
> View attachment 286482
> 
> 
> Actually, after my son made that little monster, he made a nice shelf unit in wood shop, but I'm too lazy to go into my bedroom to take a picture of it.


Hi Maggie, I am sorry to say but you made a little beginner mistake with your mud turtle... Mud turtles should not live on your record player .....?????
( .. and now I run as fast as I can that Maggie don`t gets me with her umbrella or carpet beater ...... )Heeeeeeelp !


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Always Sabine


Thank you .


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Love it!!! As always.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A snap in the darkened workshop highlighting my 50 year old or so wood shop light project.

@Ray--Opo This one’s for you...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Poor microwave! But in my defense I was not a stupid youth at the time...I was over 60...


That's what I hate about getting elderly...I'm in my second childhood and have to remember something.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's good work for anyone let alone an eighth grader. And to still have it even better. I found a great toy box in a thrift store made by a young person in a program like that. We still have those programs here. I know that because it was signed. I added wheels and still have it for my grandchildren.


I gave it to my dad and when he passed I got it back. Now when I pass my 4 son's will have to fight over it.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A snap in the darkened workshop highlighting my 50 year old or so wood shop light project.
> 
> @Ray--Opo This one’s for you...
> 
> View attachment 286514


Like the lights, love the workshop. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> View attachment 286492
> View attachment 286493
> View attachment 286494
> View attachment 286495
> View attachment 286496
> View attachment 286497


Great pics, what kind of box turtles are they?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Maggie, I am sorry to say but you made a little beginner mistake with your mud turtle... Mud turtles should not live on your record player .....?????
> ( .. and now I run as fast as I can that Maggie don`t gets me with her umbrella or carpet beater ...... )Heeeeeeelp !


Just take the busy little??? bee route


----------



## Cathie G

I managed to get a new old beloved book back today. I've bought this twice but both were published in the 1990's. This one is from 1972 and probably a first version. It's gonna be well used now.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Great pics, what kind of box turtles are they?



I have Eastern, 3-toed, and Ornate. I have a blind Ornate and one missing a rear leg...


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Mark you will have to find some old rusty garden tools to use.
> Here is my first and only lathe project I did in 8th grade. When schools still had woodshop, metalshop and auto shop.
> View attachment 286466


That’s really nice..What a treasure!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> Hi Maggie, I am sorry to say but you made a little beginner mistake with your mud turtle... Mud turtles should not live on your record player .....?????
> ( .. and now I run as fast as I can that Maggie don`t gets me with her umbrella or carpet beater ...... )Heeeeeeelp !



No not me...that's my sister Yvonne....I had the cutting board from prison...


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Living in Texas I know you have a shotgun. ?


It’s not a question of “a” shotgun.... it’s which one would do better for the job at hand...I have 4 generations worth of guns plus my own preference aquirements... it’s kind of crazy really...most women have shoes.. I have guns


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I love Joe's take on it.


I'll have to remind him it's time for bunny eggs...as if we don't deal with enough of them all year long...


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> It’s not a question of “a” shotgun.... it’s which one would do better for the job at hand...I have 4 generations worth of guns plus my own preference aquirements... it’s kind of crazy really...most women have shoes.. I have guns


What’s next Jeeps and Trucks should be for boys only? ? My neighbor used to peel out in her Cherokee all the time!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> Cute ! All of them. The half naked budgies or parakeets are so sweet and a dog like yours with extremly short hair needs naturally a blanket when he sleeps. Thanks for the pics.



I love taking pictures and sharing them with others. Roscoe is a 70 lb 15 year old Pitt that I foster. He lived with me for some months 24/7 then he went back to his people and I dog sit for them when they need me...he's a grand goofy buffoon...I call that my doggie burrito...and he stays covered up all night. If he gets uncovered and can't cover himself up, he gets on the bed and under the covers with me...and Smokey...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I gave it to my dad and when he passed I got it back. Now when I pass my 4 son's will have to fight over it.?


Well...then you'll have to make a rule because it's an heirloom. I made a rose petal bead necklace for my first granddaughter.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well...then you'll have to make a rule because it's an heirloom. I made a rose petal bead necklace for my first granddaughter.


By the by I only managed to get one granddaughter and now I have an adopted one so ooo...I guess I better get busy...


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> I wanted to see what would happen...I live in a rural area...


Lol. Well now you know and so do we. ?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.
It is a calm and sunny day today. Hopefully you guys get some nice sunshine today as well.


----------



## Bébert81

Have a good day everybody! 
Mid of the Week, good luck!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> I have Eastern, 3-toed, and Ornate. I have a blind Ornate and one missing a rear leg...


The 3 in the food dish are what species?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, gonna be sore today. I had therapy yesterday.
I guess I need to get a bigger pool for Opo. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, gonna be sore today. I had therapy yesterday.
> I guess I need to get a bigger pool for Opo. ?
> View attachment 286537



Plenty of room, but I see your OPO does the same sas our Sully. Sits for a bit but then wants out!


----------



## Maggie3fan

My friend and I hand dug a pool for Bob who was probably 75 lbs at the time and Bob would 'play submarine'... walk right in, sink to the bottom and lay under the water for 10 or 15 minutes. That's mostly how I learned Sulcata could hold their breath for a looonnng time...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Plenty of room, but I see your OPO does the same sas our Sully. Sits for a bit but then wants out!


Opo has started pooping on the ground mostly. So he will stay in the water for about 1/2 hr. Before when he pooped in the water he wanted out right then.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo has started pooping on the ground mostly. So he will stay in the water for about 1/2 hr. Before when he pooped in the water he wanted out right then.



How’s the cactus relocation project going?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> The 3 in the food dish are what species?


The biggest one was sent to me about 7 years ago from a rescue in the Midwest....she'as a blind Eastern, the other 2 are deformed subadult 3-toed brought back from a turtle conservancy in Texas. I'll take pictures of my T. Ornatna ornatna in a bit....have sun and pooper scooper in hand...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> How’s the cactus relocation project going?


I haven't started yet. I have 2 companies coming fri. for estimates on fencing backyard. Depending on where the fence needs to go along that property line will determine if I need to move them. 
Got to go buy a shed this weekend and get it delivered. So it can set before the fence goes up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

For whoever was interested in my Rose's socks. She gets them at a department store called Ross. They are in the foot care section. Also infused with aloe and vitamin B.
7.99 plus tax they are super soft.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It is a calm and sunny day today. Hopefully you guys get some nice sunshine today as well.


We did not:-((. But good afternoon anyway!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, gonna be sore today. I had therapy yesterday.
> I guess I need to get a bigger pool for Opo. ?
> View attachment 286537


I guess so!! Dang, he has bloomed overnight ... lol


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> For whoever was interested in my Rose's socks. She gets them at a department store called Ross. They are in the foot care section. Also infused with aloe and vitamin B.
> 7.99 plus tax they are super soft.
> View attachment 286564


Heck yeah!! One of my favorite shopping places


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> For whoever was interested in my Rose's socks. She gets them at a department store called Ross. They are in the foot care section. Also infused with aloe and vitamin B.
> 7.99 plus tax they are super soft.
> View attachment 286564


Very nice...mine were from Walmart for the National breast cancer research place and mine are scratchie...$1.99 Walmart...lol


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We did not:-((. But good afternoon anyway!


Oh no. Well I hope you have a good afternoon as well.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Just take the busy little??? bee route


You mean buuuuzzziiiiing away witha song on my lips ? I will do !


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> It’s not a question of “a” shotgun.... it’s which one would do better for the job at hand...I have 4 generations worth of guns plus my own preference aquirements... it’s kind of crazy really...most women have shoes.. I have guns


I like guns.... and horses ! Let`s play "wild-wild west" and shoot cans and water melons. They are very nasty these days I`ve heard.....


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> I love taking pictures and sharing them with others. Roscoe is a 70 lb 15 year old Pitt that I foster. He lived with me for some months 24/7 then he went back to his people and I dog sit for them when they need me...he's a grand goofy buffoon...I call that my doggie burrito...and he stays covered up all night. If he gets uncovered and can't cover himself up, he gets on the bed and under the covers with me...and Smokey...


15 year old ? That is really old for a big dog ! My eldest dog is now 14. She is nearly deaf and blind but always in a good mood. Here is a pic of her when she was young:


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, gonna be sore today. I had therapy yesterday.
> I guess I need to get a bigger pool for Opo. ?
> View attachment 286537


Wow ! He is growing like a weed and looking so fine. Florida climate and your care is good for tortoises it seems.


----------



## Bee62

Good evening everyone. I`ve found a nice pic on facebook that I want to share with you. Wouldn`t it be scary but fascinating though ????


----------



## Bee62

Cause it`s evening in Germany we can get a little softer......


----------



## Bee62

and because it`s late evening in Germany we also can get a little bit trashy...... Who needs a paper handkerchief ? Please ask me. I will send you one or two .... LOL !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Had a free hour or two, thought I would see how the road side cherry branches would turn on the lathe. Decided to go with a mini bud vase. Not too bad really. I’ll finish it off tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> You mean buuuuzzziiiiing away witha song on my lips ? I will do !


Yes...??


Bee62 said:


> You mean buuuuzzziiiiing away witha song on my lips ? I will do !





Bee62 said:


> Cause it`s evening in Germany we can get a little softer......


That's one of my longtime favorite songs. Thanks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Had a few extra hours this morning to work in the “wood shop.” Decided to grab a piece of the new Cherry wood and see how it turns. Came up with a cute little bud vase.

Cheap prices for certified TFO members....even cheaper for official CDR peeps!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yes...??
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my longtime favorite songs. Thanks.


My pleasure !


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> It is a calm and sunny day today. Hopefully you guys get some nice sunshine today as well.


We did and though it was a bit cold for me outside. in the 40's...the sunshine through the windows felt wonderful and warming. I worked with my leather a bit and petted Razberri with my foot. She eventually decided to just chill out.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Heck yeah!! One of my favorite shopping places


Darn. We don't have a Ross...but maybe anyway in another store near me.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Had a few extra hours this morning to work in the “wood shop.” Decided to grab a piece of the new Cherry wood and see how it turns. Came up with a cute little bud vase.
> 
> Cheap prices for certified TFO members....even cheaper for official CDR peeps!
> 
> View attachment 286586


That's so lovely. Cherry is so beautiful when you take the time and talent to uncover it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> 15 year old ? That is really old for a big dog ! My eldest dog is now 14. She is nearly deaf and blind but always in a good mood. Here is a pic of her when she was young:
> View attachment 286583


Very pretty...Here's Roscoe sleeping on the cats bed....


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Have a good day everybody!
> Mid of the Week, good luck!


Well...it's hump day and so far so ooo good. Glad I woke up...to sunshine and some quiet time. Sending you some good luck too.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Very pretty...Here's Roscoe sleeping on the cats bed....
> View attachment 286589


My bunny and Joe's cat try to take over each other's stuff too. Dang little brats. I shouldn't enjoy the shenanigans so much.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> 15 year old ? That is really old for a big dog ! My eldest dog is now 14. She is nearly deaf and blind but always in a good mood. Here is a pic of her when she was young:
> View attachment 286583


I love her tail feathers. Dilly is a senior cat and I'm trying to slow time down right now also.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, gonna be sore today. I had therapy yesterday.
> I guess I need to get a bigger pool for Opo. ?
> View attachment 286537


Yeah!!! You're winning...in tortoise time.


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> I like guns.... and horses ! Let`s play "wild-wild west" and shoot cans and water melons. They are very nasty these days I`ve heard.....


That sounds great! I do enjoy skeet competitions... some people may know the sport as trap shooting.. I also enjoy archery competitions... I don’t enter near as many anymore and actually look forward to the days when I have some time back to devote to those hobbies! In the meantime, playing some games with friends sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Cause it`s evening in Germany we can get a little softer......


You’ve made me picture Patrick Swayze and Demi Moore in Ghost


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Cause it`s evening in Germany we can get a little softer......


You’ve made me picture Patrick Swayze and Demi Moore in 9


Maro2Bear said:


> Had a free hour or two, thought I would see how the road side cherry branches would turn on the lathe. Decided to go with a mini bud vase. Not too bad really. I’ll finish it off tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 286585


simplistically elegant! I can see a nice gloss on it holding something hardy... maybe cat tails with a few wild flowers??


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Had a few extra hours this morning to work in the “wood shop.” Decided to grab a piece of the new Cherry wood and see how it turns. Came up with a cute little bud vase.
> 
> Cheap prices for certified TFO members....even cheaper for official CDR peeps!
> 
> View attachment 286586


I’ll take a price list please!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> Very pretty...Here's Roscoe sleeping on the cats bed....
> View attachment 286589


Lol!!! There is no space too small for a big dog;~}


----------



## EllieMay

Y’all know who I really miss? Kathy!!!!
@Momof4


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> Well...it's hump day and so far so ooo good. Glad I woke up...to sunshine and some quiet time. Sending you some good luck too.?


Thank you! Everyday can be good depending only of our mindset.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good evening everyone. I`ve found a nice pic on facebook that I want to share with you. Wouldn`t it be scary but fascinating though ????
> 
> View attachment 286584


Ooohhh I love this picture.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> We did and though it was a bit cold for me outside. in the 40's...the sunshine through the windows felt wonderful and warming. I worked with my leather a bit and petted Razberri with my foot. She eventually decided to just chill out.
> View attachment 286587


Razberri has the right idea. ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Very pretty...Here's Roscoe sleeping on the cats bed....
> View attachment 286589


Does Roscoe think he is a cat by any chance, or is he just being mean to the cat?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Folks,
It is almost weekend. Thank goodness as this week has been a terrible week for things going wrong. At least the silver lining is that it is almost weekend. You know me, I love my weekends. Although they always seems so short.


----------



## CarolM

*Can you see it?*


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> *Can you see it?*
> 
> View attachment 286618


I love hidden pictures! Here kitty kitty kitty....


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to almost everyone.... except Carol... you beat me here and by now you get a good afternoon;-)


----------



## Blackdog1714

It Real ID time at the DMV!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Wow ! He is growing like a weed and looking so fine. Florida climate and your care is good for tortoises it seems.


Thanks Sabine, Opo has some pyramiding but hopefully with growth it might smooth out a little. 
Haven't listened to your new songs yet. But I will I have a busy day so hopefully tonight.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> *Can you see it?*
> 
> View attachment 286618



Can’t see anything. There’s a big cat sitting on whatever it may or may not be! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> It Real ID time at the DMV!



Aagh, lucky you. Did you just pop in, or have a scheduled appointment? There was news about REAL ID today, commenting how so few ppl have acquired. Some states have yet to start issuing. .


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> You’ve made me picture Patrick Swayze and Demi Moore in 9
> 
> simplistically elegant! I can see a nice gloss on it holding something hardy... maybe cat tails with a few wild flowers??



This one looks much larger in pix than it really is. It’s about 5 inches tall, i don’t think it would hold or look good with car tails....I’ll cut it off, polish it up, & get something inside for some perspective.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Does Roscoe think he is a cat by any chance, or is he just being mean to the cat?


Nah...he's too lazy to be mean...he just likes to lay on stuff...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh, lucky you. Did you just pop in, or have a scheduled appointment? There was news about REAL ID today, commenting how so few ppl have acquired. Some states have yet to start issuing. .


No appointment but it only took an hour total with the wait! Wife and I are Real Now! Wife went online and did the pre-check and put all the documents together. It is not something you just try to do while your out!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> We did and though it was a bit cold for me outside. in the 40's...the sunshine through the windows felt wonderful and warming. I worked with my leather a bit and petted Razberri with my foot. She eventually decided to just chill out.
> View attachment 286587


Chilling bunny ! LOL !


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I love her tail feathers. Dilly is a senior cat and I'm trying to slow time down right now also.


Tail feathers is the right word. The whole dog is a big feather. She is a German spitz mix and has much fur ! But these dogs are known to get old.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Spitz


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> That sounds great! I do enjoy skeet competitions... some people may know the sport as trap shooting.. I also enjoy archery competitions... I don’t enter near as many anymore and actually look forward to the days when I have some time back to devote to those hobbies! In the meantime, playing some games with friends sounds like a lot of fun!!!


Fun and games are always fine.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> You’ve made me picture Patrick Swayze and Demi Moore in Ghost


Thank you. Yes, it was a great movie. I love it.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> *Can you see it?*
> 
> View attachment 286618


A stone cat ! I can see it.


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> Nah...he's too lazy to be mean...he just likes to lay on stuff...


Old dogs sometimes have pain from their bones and muscles. My dogs have their own dog bed, a big and smooth pillow on the floor to lie on.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose caught this last night. Look how the frog is camouflaged with the floor. Frog biting off more than he can chew. The worm got sway.


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon to all. Found another funny picture on the www.
What is wrong ????


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose caught this last night. Look how the frog is camouflaged with the floor. Frog biting off more than he can chew. The worm got sway.


Hello Ray, the worm seems to be too big for this little froggie.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> No appointment but it only took an hour total with the wait! Wife and I are Real Now! Wife went online and did the pre-check and put all the documents together. It is not something you just try to do while your out!



Thanks.... i guess we should get it done..


----------



## Yvonne G

So, if I don't ever plan to board an airplane I won't need a real I.D.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> So, if I don't ever plan to board an airplane I won't need a real I.D.?



Correct...the purpose is to facilitate transit in airports. Implemented after 9/11 to get better ID on folks traveling via plane. Passports are good as well.

Beginning October 1, 2020, every air traveler 18 years of age and older will *need* a *REAL ID*-compliant driver's license, state-issued enhanced driver's license, or another acceptable form of *ID to fly* within the United States.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose caught this last night. Look how the frog is camouflaged with the floor. Frog biting off more than he can chew. The worm got sway.


I'll bet the frog didn't give up and finally got his worm later. Once while I was living in south Florida, I had a pretty good size frog hanging out in my bedroom. I knew that he would get me if I couldn't find him and put him back outside... and I couldn't. Sure enough, one night about 3 am, I woke up to a frog flying through the air with the greatest of ease...and he landed on my leg as planned from the beginning. Dang frogs.hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> So, if I don't ever plan to board an airplane I won't need a real I.D.?


In Ohio, even though you don't plan to fly, we have to receive our drivers license in the mail now. They give you a paper to drive with until you receive it. It was weird at first though because the government hadn't caught up with the government...so the local police etc wouldn't honor the paper. I have to renew my drivers license this year so I'm glad they've finally ironed it all out.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Chilling bunny ! LOL !
> View attachment 286621


Yep...and the only thing not showing is tv or music playing in the background. Razberri has to have one or the other or she's not happy.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> Old dogs sometimes have pain from their bones and muscles. My dogs have their own dog bed, a big and smooth pillow on the floor to lie on.


He has his own mattress, you can see it in his doggie burrito picture.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Y’all know who I really miss? Kathy!!!!
> @Momof4


Yes. Me too...and so many others. Aztort mom.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Tail feathers is the right word. The whole dog is a big feather. She is a German spitz mix and has much fur ! But these dogs are known to get old.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Spitz


Her picture reminded me of a song. Shake a tail feather...I'm sure she Does plenty of that.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Razberri has the right idea. ?


Yes. She's a girl after my own heart. By then we were listening to HER favorite songs.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> In Ohio, even though you don't plan to fly, we have to receive our drivers license in the mail now. They give you a paper to drive with until you receive it. It was weird at first though because the government hadn't caught up with the government...so the local police etc wouldn't honor the paper. I have to renew my drivers license this year so I'm glad they've finally ironed it all out.


That is odd becuse their in car computer should show your current license status.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Thank you! Everyday can be good depending only of our mindset.


Yes and taking a moment to smell the roses while watching a critter just be s/he's self.  ??????☀


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is odd becuse their in car computer should show your current license status.


Yes But that's when it first started in Lansaster about 2 years ago maybe 3. Not sure. People were having trouble using the paper as a driver's license for anything. Even with the warning on channel 10 news at least 6 months ahead of time. sooo then....It took a few months after the law began to be enforced for everyone to ketchup...I'm glad I'll be able to walk in and renew my drivers license. No muss no fuss. Thank the Lord, my license didn't come up for renewal.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose caught this last night. Look how the frog is camouflaged with the floor. Frog biting off more than he can chew. The worm got sway.


Good catch Rose! What a cool video.. that slug is huge!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> He has his own mattress, you can see it in his doggie burrito picture.


Well...kids will be kids and monkey see monkey do.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your good wishes and thoughts for my brother. He has a 1.5 inch tumour in his front left lobe and is scheduled for surgery next Thursday - or sooner if a theatre slot becomes available. He has been home for the last week where he is happier, but still confused. He has completely forgotten the doctor telling him he has a tumour and thinks he was in hospital because he fell. His wife doesn't want to tell him yet that he is going to have surgery so it will be a big shock for him when they take back to hospital next week. We are all worried for him but trying to stay positive, I haven't been able to see him since the weekend as I have had yet another cold/cough so I have had to stay away so that I don't pass it on to him, but I have had a few brief phone conversations with him. 
I hope all is well with you and your families, I have started to catch up on your posts but still have about 10 pages to go....I'll get there eventually. 
Take care


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well...I was thinking...and that's dangerous. The other part of my family were born in the spring. My son will be 42 next month.So I was thinking of a way to sink rivets in tooling leather as a birthday present. Got any ideas?


You can buy sets for leather work like this from diy or craft stores


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> My sister sent me this picture last night and I would really like to make one but I haven’t a clue how to shape stones. You think they just picked out shapes that would work???


I would love that in my garden!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Because I missed a lot not beeing on
> 
> Thank you !


Great to see you back Bea! Hope you and the animals are all well!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your good wishes and thoughts for my brother. He has a 1.5 inch tumour in his front left lobe and is scheduled for surgery next Thursday - or sooner if a theatre slot becomes available. He has been home for the last week where he is happier, but still confused. He has completely forgotten the doctor telling him he has a tumour and thinks he was in hospital because he fell. His wife doesn't want to tell him yet that he is going to have surgery so it will be a big shock for him when they take back to hospital next week. We are all worried for him but trying to stay positive, I haven't been able to see him since the weekend as I have had yet another cold/cough so I have had to stay away so that I don't pass it on to him, but I have had a few brief phone conversations with him.
> I hope all is well with you and your families, I have started to catch up on your posts but still have about 10 pages to go....I'll get there eventually.
> Take care


Praying for you both! Positive thoughts?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain, rain, rain & more rain. Today is our 21st consecutive day ABOVE “normal” temperatures! The next two are predicted to be “cooler” but then warmish again.
> 
> We popped over to IKEA yesterday that is situated near the DC border and near the National Agricultural Library - there were many many many Spring flowering trees in bloom! Unheard of for mid-February. It’s almost Florida balmy here these days.


We have had so much rain this winter it's incredible but the last 2 weekends have been unbelievable with 2 different storms hitting us full on. We have had lots of floods and even landslips in my area, with still more rain in between. The ground is just completely saturated. I lost some of a flat roof over Lola's room in 70+ mph winds. It has been patched up and covered until the weather improves enough to get it replaced.......maybe in 2021?  Lola has had to be moved into a corner of my kitchen because I was worried that the ceiling may collapse on him. He is cosy enough in his new house, and doesn't seem to mind where he is. 
There is no let up in this rain - I'm thinking of building an ark!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your good wishes and thoughts for my brother. He has a 1.5 inch tumour in his front left lobe and is scheduled for surgery next Thursday - or sooner if a theatre slot becomes available. He has been home for the last week where he is happier, but still confused. He has completely forgotten the doctor telling him he has a tumour and thinks he was in hospital because he fell. His wife doesn't want to tell him yet that he is going to have surgery so it will be a big shock for him when they take back to hospital next week. We are all worried for him but trying to stay positive, I haven't been able to see him since the weekend as I have had yet another cold/cough so I have had to stay away so that I don't pass it on to him, but I have had a few brief phone conversations with him.
> I hope all is well with you and your families, I have started to catch up on your posts but still have about 10 pages to go....I'll get there eventually.
> Take care


Hello Lyn. Bad news never end ... I am so sorry to hear your brother is sick and I am wishing him all the best that the surgery will help. Electronic hugs for you !


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Praying for you both! Positive thoughts?


Thanks Heather


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Hello Lyn. Bad news never end ... I am so sorry to hear your brother is sick and I am wishing him all the best that the surgery will help. Electronic hugs for you !


Thanks Sabine, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Great to see you back Bea! Hope you and the animals are all well!!


Thank you Lyn. My health problems are small in comparison to ther ones of other people here. Yes, me and my animals are well.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> We have had so much rain this winter it's incredible but the last 2 weekends have been unbelievable with 2 different storms hitting us full on. We have had lots of floods and even landslips in my area, with still more rain in between. The ground is just completely saturated. I lost some of a flat roof over Lola's room in 70+ mph winds. It has been patched up and covered until the weather improves enough to get it replaced.......maybe in 2021?  Lola has had to be moved into a corner of my kitchen because I was worried that the ceiling may collapse on him. He is cosy enough in his new house, and doesn't seem to mind where he is.
> There is no let up in this rain - I'm thinking of building an ark!


That was the storm named "Sabine" that brought you heavy winds and rain. Nooo, Sabine is not my sister ! Hopefully your roof can be repaired.
It might be a good idea to have a ready prepared ark in your backyard !


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I saw robins a couple of weeks ago here and there, and a pair of doves in our crab apple tree(looking for a good spot). Then, we got freezing rain with our first actual snowfall. I was worried about them but it started melting the same day. Unless we get a prolonged freezing period this late, I think they'll be ok. I have a little bunny that doesn't mind sharing a little bit of timothy too.


I was horrified this morning to see a sparrowhawk snatch one of my little birds from my bird feeder! I've never seen one here before and thought it was pigeon at first until he perched on my fence and started plucking feathers from his breakfast! I have lots of hungry little visitors to my garden everyday so I'll have to figure out a way to keep my birds safe. The Sparrowhawk can go elsewhere for his meals!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> That was the storm named "Sabine" that brought you heavy winds and rain. Nooo, Sabine is not my sister ! Hopefully your roof can be repaired.
> It might be a good idea to have a ready prepared ark in your backyard !


I think Sabine was a while ago, I remember thinking of you at the time.
This year we've had Storms Atiyah and Brendan and the last 2 recent storms were Ciara and Dennis.
I'm sure Storm Ellen is waiting somewhere in the wings so an ark will definitely be handy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> I am not vain, but I like the song !!!!
> With greetings to my CDR roommates:


A lovely version of Carly Simon's song, Sabine!


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> I think Sabine was a while ago, I remember thinking of you at the time.
> This year we've had Storms Atiyah and Brendan and the last 2 recent storms were Ciara and Dennis.
> I'm sure Storm Ellen is waiting somewhere in the wings so an ark will definitely be handy!!


I think your storms have different names as in Germany.  Sabine roared over Germany only 10 days ago !


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> A lovely version of Carly Simon's song, Sabine!


Thank you very much, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie18fan said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome...For those of you that don't know me, I am Yvonne's sister and basically been a Forum member since 2008...But I kept getting into trouble here on the Forum and otherwise, so I would leave for months.So I am back...(she says with a cackle)...


Hi Maggie, good to see you back on the forum and in the CDR!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie18fan said:


> Well...I just dropped 24 night crawlers out in my refrigerator. Cleaned up the mess. Hour later went to reheat some mac n cheese...yep, night crawler in it....


..........extra protein!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Adding some extra protein is always good!


SNAP!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Beautiful! I love that song. Glad you're back singing for us.
> Some say that song is about Mick Jagger.


.........or Warren Beatty.....
Mick Jagger does backing vocals on the original.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> When you heat up the night crawlers. Do they explode?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Hi Maggie, good to see you back on the forum and in the CDR!


Thanks so much...?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cold! 72 and rainy here. After having 80+ it's kind of chilly. My body aches were horrible this morning.
> Opo and Rose sharing the heater this morning.
> View attachment 286274


Lola won't go through his door strips. He will walk in and out of his hide, but not if the strips are down.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Saturday, yesterday I drove my wheelchair up to the grocery store and got Rose some flowers, card and candy. I got back home before she woke up. She was surprised! It was the only way I could do it because I don't drive our vehicles. With her always driving it is hard for me to surprise her.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


Actions speak louder than words Ray and with all that effort you spoke volumes!
I bet Rose was delighted!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Here’s some Cinder pics . We have had a good day.. we walked a few of our hills. She got scalped with the furminator, played in the bath, and now relaxation...
> 
> View attachment 286387
> View attachment 286388
> View attachment 286389
> View attachment 286390
> View attachment 286391
> View attachment 286392


I love her face - but if looks could kill....!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from kayaking on the Chesapeake Bay! What a great morning. Some higher winds and waves from the East then expected, but we toughed our way over the bouncy bits east, then south. Ended up spotting about eight Bald Eagles, two nice flocks of Tundra Swans. We navigated a very small cut through in the reeds and did a lot of exploring. Spotted a very large muskrat den. Tracks in the mud. When we got out of the weeds, the waves calmed. The waters glistened. Sunshine was warm, comforting. Two souls in kayaks , miles andmiles of clear water, fresh air, sea birds, sea gulls and salt water. Oyster shells welcomed us back to our takeout. #ChesapeakeBay ?
> 
> Pulled into our home driveway. Spring is in the air. Daffodils are blooming!
> 
> View attachment 286443


My favourite flowers, mine were in bud but they may have drowned in all the rain!


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> @Ray--Opo
> Hey Ray, I was diligent in singing and I have a surprise for you: Hotel California, sung by a blue-white striped ( bumble ) bee...
> I hope you like it.


One of my favourite songs!
Thank you Sabine!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Lola won't go through his door strips. He will walk in and out of his hide, but not if the strips are down.


Yeah I spoiled him. Today I didn't lift up the straps. He finally came out.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I was horrified this morning to see a sparrowhawk snatch one of my little birds from my bird feeder! I've never seen one here before and thought it was pigeon at first until he perched on my fence and started plucking feathers from his breakfast! I have lots of hungry little visitors to my garden everyday so I'll have to figure out a way to keep my birds safe. The Sparrowhawk can go elsewhere for his meals!


I heard an owl today in broad daylight...so much for nocturnal if they're hungry. I've also seen a hawk land on the roof of my brother's car or fly over while I'm outside. Sooo when Saphire goes out by himself there's a hardware cloth lid I can lock because we also have raccoons.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Mark you will have to find some old rusty garden tools to use.
> Here is my first and only lathe project I did in 8th grade. When schools still had woodshop, metalshop and auto shop.
> View attachment 286466


That's lovely! Such a shame that so many practical skills aren't being taught in schools now. It's no wonder so much is being sent to landfill no one has any idea how to fix things anymore.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> and because it`s late evening in Germany we also can get a little bit trashy...... Who needs a paper handkerchief ? Please ask me. I will send you one or two .... LOL !


I remember that song from my brothers record collection and because a Welsh singer called Ricky Valance had a number one hi t with it. Very sad!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely! Such a shame that so many practical skills aren't being taught in schools now. It's no wonder so much is being sent to landfill no one has any idea how to fix things anymore.


One of my brothers did auto mechanics in high school and became a good mechanic. But then he also went on to work for Columbia Gas and made a good living fixing their vehicles. His son, as a baby, turned his foot powered car upside down to fix the tires. I believe he went on to college for engineering. Hay! Stuff needs fixed unless you're a zillionair...and where we gonna put all the junk?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I remember that song from my brothers record collection and because a Welsh singer called Ricky Valance had a number one hi t with it. Very sad!


I actually remember Ricky Valance. I didn't remember that he did that song. My parents were pretty young or listening to their parents music so I remember his name.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Actions speak louder than words Ray and with all that effort you spoke volumes!
> I bet Rose was delighted!!


?yep


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I actually remember Ricky Valance. I didn't remember that he did that song. My parents were pretty young or listening to their parents music so I remember his name.


I often confuse Ricky Valance with Ritchie Valens He was a young US singer who was killed in the plane with Buddy Holly and the Big Bopper. He did songs like Donna and La Bamba and was only 18 when he died. Very tragic loss.


----------



## Lyn W

Ir's way past my bedtime but I have managed to catch up and enjoyed seeing what you've all been up to.
I'll say goodnight now and see you soon.
Nos Da.


----------



## Sa Ga

Lyn W said:


> Ir's way past my bedtime but I have managed to catch up and enjoyed seeing what you've all been up to.
> I'll say goodnight now and see you soon.
> Nos Da.


Yeah, you guys keep me up waaaaaaaay too late! Lol. You are my guilty pleasure...except when you make me all worried for your baby/ies (@TechnoCheese ) or make me so sad for you (@Romeo Serback ).


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola won't go through his door strips. He will walk in and out of his hide, but not if the strips are down.


You're wrapped around his little claw...hehehe I shouldn't laugh though


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Ir's way past my bedtime but I have managed to catch up and enjoyed seeing what you've all been up to.
> I'll say goodnight now and see you soon.
> Nos Da.


Good good night to you also. I should eat and go to bed. Sometimes the CDR is too much fun though. See you soon.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Sa Ga said:


> Yeah, you guys keep me up waaaaaaaay too late! Lol. You are my guilty pleasure...except when you make me all worried for your baby/ies (@TechnoCheese ) or make me so sad for you (@Romeo Serback ).


I’ll have to find Curtis just for you


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I often confuse Ricky Valance with Ritchie Valens He was a young US singer who was killed in the plane with Buddy Holly and the Big Bopper. He did songs like Donna and La Bamba and was only 18 when he died. Very tragic loss.


I also liked the Ventures back then also. I get a lot of it confused too simply because I was a kid. I still LOVED it!


----------



## Sa Ga

TechnoCheese said:


> I’ll have to find Curtis just for you


I'm holdin' u to that, @TechnoCheese ! We're having a virtual party thread when he comes home!!!

He's absolutely adorable--thank you for sharing that video on your GFM page!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your good wishes and thoughts for my brother. He has a 1.5 inch tumour in his front left lobe and is scheduled for surgery next Thursday - or sooner if a theatre slot becomes available. He has been home for the last week where he is happier, but still confused. He has completely forgotten the doctor telling him he has a tumour and thinks he was in hospital because he fell. His wife doesn't want to tell him yet that he is going to have surgery so it will be a big shock for him when they take back to hospital next week. We are all worried for him but trying to stay positive, I haven't been able to see him since the weekend as I have had yet another cold/cough so I have had to stay away so that I don't pass it on to him, but I have had a few brief phone conversations with him.
> I hope all is well with you and your families, I have started to catch up on your posts but still have about 10 pages to go....I'll get there eventually.
> Take care


I'll be thinking and praying for your brother and all of you also.


----------



## Sa Ga

Cathie G said:


> I'll be thinking and praying for your brother and all of you also.


@Cathie G , my prayers and healing energies guided your way for your brother and his family and friends. Illness like this takes its toll on everyone. 

Hugs to you all and please keep us posted--beings of the two-legged kind are loved here too! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We have had so much rain this winter it's incredible but the last 2 weekends have been unbelievable with 2 different storms hitting us full on. We have had lots of floods and even landslips in my area, with still more rain in between. The ground is just completely saturated. I lost some of a flat roof over Lola's room in 70+ mph winds. It has been patched up and covered until the weather improves enough to get it replaced.......maybe in 2021?  Lola has had to be moved into a corner of my kitchen because I was worried that the ceiling may collapse on him. He is cosy enough in his new house, and doesn't seem to mind where he is.
> There is no let up in this rain - I'm thinking of building an ark!


Our rain like that started a couple of years ago but is still here again. It's a crazy winter because there's not been snow and ice only rain. The first year almost destroyed Joe's art studio we put together for him by flooding it. The rain stopped being so bad only by inches and didn't thank God. I'll be hoping and praying the same outcome for you...and all.


----------



## Cathie G

Sa Ga said:


> @Cathie G , my prayers and healing energies guided your way for your brother and his family and friends. Illness like this takes its toll on everyone.
> 
> Hugs to you all and please keep us posted--beings of the two-legged kind are loved here too! ?


It takes 2.


----------



## Bébert81

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your good wishes and thoughts for my brother. He has a 1.5 inch tumour in his front left lobe and is scheduled for surgery next Thursday - or sooner if a theatre slot becomes available. He has been home for the last week where he is happier, but still confused. He has completely forgotten the doctor telling him he has a tumour and thinks he was in hospital because he fell. His wife doesn't want to tell him yet that he is going to have surgery so it will be a big shock for him when they take back to hospital next week. We are all worried for him but trying to stay positive, I haven't been able to see him since the weekend as I have had yet another cold/cough so I have had to stay away so that I don't pass it on to him, but I have had a few brief phone conversations with him.
> I hope all is well with you and your families, I have started to catch up on your posts but still have about 10 pages to go....I'll get there eventually.
> Take care


Thank you to keep us informed.
Fingers crossed for the surgery, I will have a thought for him next Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Today is Linda's birthday and she's off travelling the world. How could she dessert us on such a special day? Oh well, we'll just have to celebrate without her.
> Happy Birthday, @JoesMum !!!​


Sorry! I was out watching whales, dolphins and albatrosses! Having a fabulous time in New Zealand. Those of You following me on Instagram will have seen. I’ll be back in March  xxx


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to almost everyone.... except Carol... you beat me here and by now you get a good afternoon;-)


I agree, luckily for me , it is FRIDAY - Yayyyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t see anything. There’s a big cat sitting on whatever it may or may not be! ?


You noticed that too? ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> No appointment but it only took an hour total with the wait! Wife and I are Real Now! Wife went online and did the pre-check and put all the documents together. It is not something you just try to do while your out!


Weren't you REAL before? You guys always seem real to me.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Good afternoon to all. Found another funny picture on the www.
> What is wrong ????
> 
> View attachment 286624


We cannot see the hammock that he is lying in.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your good wishes and thoughts for my brother. He has a 1.5 inch tumour in his front left lobe and is scheduled for surgery next Thursday - or sooner if a theatre slot becomes available. He has been home for the last week where he is happier, but still confused. He has completely forgotten the doctor telling him he has a tumour and thinks he was in hospital because he fell. His wife doesn't want to tell him yet that he is going to have surgery so it will be a big shock for him when they take back to hospital next week. We are all worried for him but trying to stay positive, I haven't been able to see him since the weekend as I have had yet another cold/cough so I have had to stay away so that I don't pass it on to him, but I have had a few brief phone conversations with him.
> I hope all is well with you and your families, I have started to catch up on your posts but still have about 10 pages to go....I'll get there eventually.
> Take care


Big kisses and hugs.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> We have had so much rain this winter it's incredible but the last 2 weekends have been unbelievable with 2 different storms hitting us full on. We have had lots of floods and even landslips in my area, with still more rain in between. The ground is just completely saturated. I lost some of a flat roof over Lola's room in 70+ mph winds. It has been patched up and covered until the weather improves enough to get it replaced.......maybe in 2021?  Lola has had to be moved into a corner of my kitchen because I was worried that the ceiling may collapse on him. He is cosy enough in his new house, and doesn't seem to mind where he is.
> There is no let up in this rain - I'm thinking of building an ark!


Well remember to make enough room for two of each species.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely! Such a shame that so many practical skills aren't being taught in schools now. It's no wonder so much is being sent to landfill no one has any idea how to fix things anymore.


Very true.


----------



## CarolM

And All caught up again.

It is finally Friday. Perfect day for me, or at least it will be once I am done with work.

Tonight we are going to watch Craig Lucas a singer who won one of the South Africa VOICE seasons.

Have an awesome weekend everyone.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I love her face - but if looks could kill....!!!!


Lol!!!! Arrow thru the heart;-). She’s so spoiled Lyn.... I now have 36lbs of a very insistent bulldog snuggling me anytime I get still in the house,, I LUV IT! Sorry to read about your storm damages... are you still considering moving?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I heard an owl today in broad daylight...so much for nocturnal if they're hungry. I've also seen a hawk land on the roof of my brother's car or fly over while I'm outside. Sooo when Saphire goes out by himself there's a hardware cloth lid I can lock because we also have raccoons.


I used to have a video of a owl grabbing a snake. It was during the day. I don't think I have it anymore. I captured the video on another phone.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And All caught up again.
> 
> It is finally Friday. Perfect day for me, or at least it will be once I am done with work.
> 
> Tonight we are going to watch Craig Lucas a singer who won one of the South Africa VOICE seasons.
> 
> Have an awesome weekend everyone.


Happy Friday! Have fun tonight. We like to watch the voice here too but I don’t follow as closely as hubby does..


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I often confuse Ricky Valance with Ritchie Valens He was a young US singer who was killed in the plane with Buddy Holly and the Big Bopper. He did songs like Donna and La Bamba and was only 18 when he died. Very tragic loss.


Yes! They made an AWESOME movie about it but then there was the plane crash and you had to get out the Kleenex... I’d watch it again though....;-)


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Yes! They made an AWESOME movie about it but then there was the plane crash and you had to get out the Kleenex... I’d watch it again though....;-)


Heather shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, getting the quotes on fence today. Finally I have been talking about it forever. @Bee62 I will listen to your songs today promise!??


----------



## Bee62

Good afternoon everyone. It is FRIDAY ! YEAH ! Weekend is near.


----------



## Ray--Opo

81° and sunny yesterday ?
61° and rainy today ?
Guess I won't see Opo today?


----------



## Bee62

*Reptile Biologist Explains That Tortoises Are Affectionate Despite Their Tough Exteriors*


https://laughingsquid.com/tortoises...HFPQpHrNnysJKxaDRZe25Wd9Qfdum7ayiiAlcGktXA8tw


----------



## Bee62

The pretty little daughter of Lena @Kristoff won the first price for a snow-sculpture in Canada ! Congrats Maya and Lena. Well done ! Can you both please build a snow-tortoise for us ?

https://intheglebe.ca/blog/local-st...UZkaZ4VBw38eHH5utjhKfCsb1qqqHIen6bEyfJr_dHdZU


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Heather shouldn't you be sleeping?


I don’t sleep well.. never have so I’m pretty used to it.. my dogs were restless last night so it bothered me.. doesn’t take much . But this is often were I find my extra online time ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, getting the quotes on fence today. Finally I have been talking about it forever. @Bee62 I will listen to your songs today promise!??


Yay!!! I will be interested to see what they tell you. I am starting to budget in supplies for another tortoise yard. Think I’m going to use 12’x 24’ tin panels this time..


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> The pretty little daughter of Lena @Kristoff won the first price for a snow-sculpture in Canada ! Congrats Maya and Lena. Well done ! Can you both please build a snow-tortoise for us ?
> 
> https://intheglebe.ca/blog/local-st...UZkaZ4VBw38eHH5utjhKfCsb1qqqHIen6bEyfJr_dHdZU


Ohmygosh!!! That’s amazing! Awesome and congrats Lena and Daughter!!! @Kristoff


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I used to have a video of a owl grabbing a snake. It was during the day. I don't think I have it anymore. I captured the video on another phone.


Maybe your video got backed up in some cloud somewhere. I've run across some of my photos I thought I lost and was so happy when I found them. I made sure to download them.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> *Reptile Biologist Explains That Tortoises Are Affectionate Despite Their Tough Exteriors*
> 
> 
> https://laughingsquid.com/tortoises...HFPQpHrNnysJKxaDRZe25Wd9Qfdum7ayiiAlcGktXA8tw


I think all of us knew that. Why else would people dedicate their lives to a tortoise and keep trying to help them in general? They give little precious moments to people they trust...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Sorry! I was out watching whales, dolphins and albatrosses! Having a fabulous time in New Zealand. Those of You following me on Instagram will have seen. I’ll be back in March  xxx


See you then.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> We cannot see the hammock that he is lying in.


Yea. Daisy May "my rehomed box turtle" hated flying. I carried her outside on a towel because flying scared the pee out of her.


----------



## Brendaf

jazzy has a light stick 
but it’s still dark and i am so cold


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Cause it`s evening in Germany we can get a little softer......


Beautiful, Sabine you have great range.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> and because it`s late evening in Germany we also can get a little bit trashy...... Who needs a paper handkerchief ? Please ask me. I will send you one or two .... LOL !


Nice! That brings back memories.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Maybe your video got backed up in some cloud somewhere. I've run across some of my photos I thought I lost and was so happy when I found them. I made sure to download them.


I finally bought a external hard drive. I don't think there was a cloud yet when I took that video.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning, got the quotes and signed a contract. About 4 weeks for install. Today go find a shed. Opo will be happy. He is out growing his area now.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, got the quotes and signed a contract. About 4 weeks for install. Today go find a shed. Opo will be happy. He is out growing his area now.


Oh that exiting!!! Can’t wait to see.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning & happy Saturday.. Brother is coming in today so I’ve put a big pork roast in the crock pot with some taters n carrots.. gonna be yummy.. yesterday I oiled the blade on the pole saw and broke it loose so maybe I can get the elusive mistletoe toe down while the boys are playing... I’ve got to clean out torettos box.. I think I’m going to partition that one and make it a “double” to accommodate crusher later in the spring... hubby will have to cut another door for me because I can’t operate the saw that does that.. ( which is very frustrating for me) . I must not hold it right or use too much pressure or something ?‍ Either way... laid back day ahead..


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Saturday.. Brother is coming in today so I’ve put a big pork roast in the crock pot with some taters n carrots.. gonna be yummy.. yesterday I oiled the blade on the pole saw and broke it loose so maybe I can get the elusive mistletoe toe down while the boys are playing... I’ve got to clean out torettos box.. I think I’m going to partition that one and make it a “double” to accommodate crusher later in the spring... hubby will have to cut another door for me because I can’t operate the saw that does that.. ( which is very frustrating for me) . I must not hold it right or use too much pressure or something ?‍ Either way... laid back day ahead..


Heather do you know how to tell when a pork butt is done?
..
..
..
..
..
.
When it quits farting!????


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Saturday.. Brother is coming in today so I’ve put a big pork roast in the crock pot with some taters n carrots.. gonna be yummy.. yesterday I oiled the blade on the pole saw and broke it loose so maybe I can get the elusive mistletoe toe down while the boys are playing... I’ve got to clean out torettos box.. I think I’m going to partition that one and make it a “double” to accommodate crusher later in the spring... hubby will have to cut another door for me because I can’t operate the saw that does that.. ( which is very frustrating for me) . I must not hold it right or use too much pressure or something ?‍ Either way... laid back day ahead..



Sounds like a great day out, followed by a great pot roast. ?

it’s really nice here today, sunny but cold. No wind, soooooo off kayaking. Double checked my camera battery 

Thanks for checking on the mistletoe.. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Heather do you know how to tell when a pork butt is done?
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> .
> When it quits farting!????


Whoops read your post wrong. You said pork roast. My bad?


----------



## Yvonne G

Brendaf said:


> jazzy has a light stick
> but it’s still dark and i am so cold


Stick around. Our warm personalities and lovely humor will warm you up in no time!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I think all of us knew that. Why else would people dedicate their lives to a tortoise and keep trying to help them in general? They give little precious moments to people they trust...


Heck...I knew that before I ever read


Bee62 said:


> *Reptile Biologist Explains That Tortoises Are Affectionate Despite Their Tough Exteriors*
> 
> 
> https://laughingsquid.com/tortoises...HFPQpHrNnysJKxaDRZe25Wd9Qfdum7ayiiAlcGktXA8tw



I knew that years ago because of...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice! That brings back memories.



Sabine...My favorite song is by Leon Russell and I think it's called HighWire (I'm up on a high wire one sides ice and one is fire' I'm up on a tightrope one side is hate one is hope'. I think it is within your range be nice... if you could master it...
Sorry to hear about the fatal shooting in the hooka bars in...oh hell I forgot the city, I think it's outside of Frankfurt...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well buying a shed was a bust.After taking care of Opo and getting ready. We were on our way at 12:15. The 2 places we were going to were 45 minutes and 1 hour away. 1 closed at 2 and 1 closed at 3. I didn't want to be rushed. So tues it is! I can't wait! I love spending money, Rose not so much. I feel I have always been behind the 8 ball getting Opo setup. He will love having the run of the backyard.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a morning on the water. Sunny, cold & bright and windier than expected. Wind direction & speed are key elements. Luckily, mostly from the West.....

Two quick pix. Heading out along the coast & beach time/lunch time break!

Heading Out




Beach Time & Lunch Spot
(Almost looks like Florida)


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Heck...I knew that before I ever read
> 
> 
> I knew that years ago because of...
> View attachment 286701


As a child I knew I wanted a turtle but my mother wouldn't let me. She actually was right because I didn't want one that had to be in water. Around 50 years later I had the unique opportunity to help a pretty good size wild tortoise. I was hand feeding her and she almost accidentally bit me. She pulled her head back so she wouldn't. That's when I knew that it was a tortoise that I had wanted all along. Imagine my mother's surprise when she visited and I finally had my little friend Saphire.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I finally bought a external hard drive. I don't think there was a cloud yet when I took that video.


These were really older photos. I didn't start really using a smart phone until I found the TFO in 2018. I hate using a computer even now. I don't understand them even though I've tried for years. I did keep my photos on a memory card on a flip phone and put them on an old computer that was online barely. I don't have the computer, flip phone, and the memory card accidentally got erased. So I really don't understand how I find them...but when I do I download them. If somehow they were put online at all they are probably still out there.


----------



## TechnoCheese

CURTIS HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!
@Sa Ga


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey....good news!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> As a child I knew I wanted a turtle but my mother wouldn't let me. She actually was right because I didn't want one that had to be in water. Around 50 years later I had the unique opportunity to help a pretty good size wild tortoise. I was hand feeding her and she almost accidentally bit me. She pulled her head back so she wouldn't. That's when I knew that it was a tortoise that I had wanted all along. Imagine my mother's surprise when she visited and I finally had my little friend Saphire.


The Sulcata I showed died. He was my first tortoise, my sister asked if I could care for him for 2 weeks...and thru the next 17 years Bob and I had a bond and friendship that rivaled any love I've had for a pet (and I'm _old)_. I wrote stories about him and posted them here on the Forum. Forum members loved my stories and pretty soon people were saying hey maggie when's the next Bob stories? I believe he was popular here and I know he was seriously in Corvallis...he had invitations to have 'Bob and Santa' pictures for years at Petco...he was invited to OSU's Vet school events to walk around the campus and show off. I took him downtown and to parks...He was well loved by a lot of people. He was on the local the TV. He was in the newspaper 5 times. He was a personality, he played to the camera. I miss him a lot. I have 2 Sulcata now and tho I take good care of them and even try to play with them...but so far...no good. I think Bob was some kind of a throwback.


----------



## Maggie3fan

TechnoCheese said:


> CURTIS HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!
> @Sa Ga


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sucked in my breath so hard I choked!!! Oh gee thank God...


----------



## Maggie3fan

i am just so damed happy...


----------



## TechnoCheese

maggie18fan said:


> i am just so damed happy...


You and me both!!


----------



## Yvonne G

TechnoCheese said:


> CURTIS HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!
> @Sa Ga


Sheesh, you can't just drop that bombshell and let it go at that. More!! Tell us more!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh, you can't just drop that bombshell and let it go at that. More!! Tell us more!


really!


----------



## TechnoCheese

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh, you can't just drop that bombshell and let it go at that. More!! Tell us more!


I went over it in his thread, I’m too lazy to say everything again here


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Heather do you know how to tell when a pork butt is done?
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ..
> .
> When it quits farting!????


LMAO!!!! Who knew.... if you ain’t fartin, you ain’t living ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> The Sulcata I showed died. He was my first tortoise, my sister asked if I could care for him for 2 weeks...and thru the next 17 years Bob and I had a bond and friendship that rivaled any love I've had for a pet (and I'm _old)_. I wrote stories about him and posted them here on the Forum. Forum members loved my stories and pretty soon people were saying hey maggie when's the next Bob stories? I believe he was popular here and I know he was seriously in Corvallis...he had invitations to have 'Bob and Santa' pictures for years at Petco...he was invited to OSU's Vet school events to walk around the campus and show off. I took him downtown and to parks...He was well loved by a lot of people. He was on the local the TV. He was in the newspaper 5 times. He was a personality, he played to the camera. I miss him a lot. I have 2 Sulcata now and tho I take good care of them and even try to play with them...but so far...no good. I think Bob was some kind of a throwback.
> View attachment 286711


Yes. I think you showed him recently. I don't know what Corvallis is but I'm assuming it was the large bladder stone. Some animals are just really special and irreplaceable...Saphire will be the only tortoise I ever have. I hope I outlive him.


----------



## EllieMay

TechnoCheese said:


> CURTIS HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!
> @Sa Ga


Oh IM SO GLAD!!! Congratulations Macy and Curtis! That’s one luck tort!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think it’s about pot roast n taters time in @EllieMay ’s neck of the woods.....


----------



## Cathie G

TechnoCheese said:


> CURTIS HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!
> @Sa Ga


I didn't get to read the whole story but yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!!!! Who knew.... if you ain’t fartin, you ain’t living ?


Yea you'd just blow up...or something...and I heard on channel 10 news that cow burping is causing global warming. So it's better if they just have gaseous fluctuations...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I think it’s about pot roast n taters time in @EllieMay ’s neck of the woods.....


You are correct... fall apart well seasoned pork, juicy carrots and taters.., it was good 
Got a lot of my procrastinated chores done... all the Torties got a nice soak n scrub... I put the battery back in the pole saw & tested it out.. it works and the limb is tied down so all I have to do tomorrow is to climb the ladder n cut... I didn’t do it today because I want to mail it as fresh as I can... I can’t see any berries but it’s still pretty high... I googled a bit more and it seems best to send you the whole berries in a moist paper towel to protect the seeds and then you can extract them... sound good???? I’m going to be angry if there are no berries on it when it comes down tomorrow... lol... One of the sites I read said March and April for harvesting... two others said February...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea you'd just blow up...or something...and I heard on channel 10 news that cow burping is causing global warming. So it's better if they just have gaseous fluctuations...


??????????


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> You are correct... fall apart well seasoned pork, juicy carrots and taters.., it was good
> Got a lot of my procrastinated chores done... all the Torties got a nice soak n scrub... I put the battery back in the pole saw & tested it out.. it works and the limb is tied down so all I have to do tomorrow is to climb the ladder n cut... I didn’t do it today because I want to mail it as fresh as I can... I can’t see any berries but it’s still pretty high... I googled a bit more and it seems best to send you the whole berries in a moist paper towel to protect the seeds and then you can extract them... sound good???? I’m going to be angry if there are no berries on it when it comes down tomorrow... lol... One of the sites I read said March and April for harvesting... two others said February...



You’ve been really busy! Lets hope there are some berries! Maybe moidt towel in a small sandwich bag... tks!


----------



## Ray--Opo

TechnoCheese said:


> CURTIS HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!
> @Sa Ga


That is fantastic!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> You’ve been really busy! Lets hope there are some berries! Maybe moidt towel in a small sandwich bag... tks!


Ha! I’m not the only one with sleep issues


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! Happy Sunday


----------



## Yvonne G

When will I learn that the ads on the side bars on FaceBook don't speak the truth? Last week there was one for senior citizens. It was a 'club' for coupons for discounts at many of the same stores where I shop. You sign up and they send you a card (like a credit card) that you show when you shop, and you get discounts on your purchase. So I went to their site and started to sign up. It was supposed to be $2.99 to initiate the membership, so you had to give your credit card. I got to the credit card entry page and after I filled out the info it came back that it wasn't accepted. I tried again, thinking maybe I typed the card number incorrectly, but no, not accepted. I said oh well, and went out and about my business. Next time I looked at my email there was one from the credit card company asking if I made a purchase for $73.50 for some sort of discount travel something or other. I called the credit card company and explained that wasn't my purchase and we agreed the card should be cancelled. I've been checking my account online and no more charges have been made. In the meantime, that coupon company has sent me two emails asking if I still wanted to complete my application for the coupons. So now I'm waiting for a new credit card to be mailed to me. I think I'm going to 'un-follow' everyone on FB and quit looking at it. Those darned side bar ads are too easy to fall for.

But on the bright side, at the beginning of last week I filled out and sent in (electronically) my income tax return form. And this a.m. when I checked my bank account, I have received both the federal and the state tax returns in my account. That only took a week. That's never happened to me in all the years I've been filing a tax return. Probably because my income hasn't changed in years and the amount of my return is exactly the same every year.

(Can you tell I'm bored this morning?)


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> When will I learn that the ads on the side bars on FaceBook don't speak the truth? Last week there was one for senior citizens. It was a 'club' for coupons for discounts at many of the same stores where I shop. You sign up and they send you a card (like a credit card) that you show when you shop, and you get discounts on your purchase. So I went to their site and started to sign up. It was supposed to be $2.99 to initiate the membership, so you had to give your credit card. I got to the credit card entry page and after I filled out the info it came back that it wasn't accepted. I tried again, thinking maybe I typed the card number incorrectly, but no, not accepted. I said oh well, and went out and about my business. Next time I looked at my email there was one from the credit card company asking if I made a purchase for $73.50 for some sort of discount travel something or other. I called the credit card company and explained that wasn't my purchase and we agreed the card should be cancelled. I've been checking my account online and no more charges have been made. In the meantime, that coupon company has sent me two emails asking if I still wanted to complete my application for the coupons. So now I'm waiting for a new credit card to be mailed to me. I think I'm going to 'un-follow' everyone on FB and quit looking at it. Those darned side bar ads are too easy to fall for.
> 
> But on the bright side, at the beginning of last week I filled out and sent in (electronically) my income tax return form. And this a.m. when I checked my bank account, I have received both the federal and the state tax returns in my account. That only took a week. That's never happened to me in all the years I've been filing a tax return. Probably because my income hasn't changed in years and the amount of my return is exactly the same every year.
> 
> (Can you tell I'm bored this morning?)


Scammers are ruining everything that was nice and convenient these days... it’s just ridiculous?

awesome news on the taxes... I haven’t taken mine in yet?... did get daughters done though.. She’s going to get back almost $400 which has her ecstatic))


----------



## EllieMay

Well the elusive mistletoe is down... I have never taken the time to consider how it attached and grew from a host... pretty neat really.. the berries are a little disappointing.. it looks like many have already been harvested (birds and squirrels get everything here) and many are yet to come... pickings were slim for what actually is..
@Maro2Bear


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> Sabine...My favorite song is by Leon Russell and I think it's called HighWire (I'm up on a high wire one sides ice and one is fire' I'm up on a tightrope one side is hate one is hope'. I think it is within your range be nice... if you could master it...
> Sorry to hear about the fatal shooting in the hooka bars in...oh hell I forgot the city, I think it's outside of Frankfurt...


Thank you Maggie. The shooter was a fanatical idiot with a gun and a hater of foreign people in Germany.
Leon Russell ? I`ve never heard of him. Now I`ve heard the song. it is called "Tight Rope". It is very special. I don`t know if I can do that....


----------



## Bee62

Brendaf said:


> jazzy has a light stick
> but it’s still dark and i am so cold


Should I send th whoole spider ( if she exists ) in your corner ? She is dangerous but can knit warm woolen underwear.
Better you poke some more yellyfishs with your stick and come over to us. We will keep you warm.


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> Heck...I knew that before I ever read
> 
> 
> I knew that years ago because of...
> View attachment 286701


I swear this tortoise smiles at you in love !


----------



## Bee62

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a morning on the water. Sunny, cold & bright and windier than expected. Wind direction & speed are key elements. Luckily, mostly from the West.....
> 
> Two quick pix. Heading out along the coast & beach time/lunch time break!
> 
> Heading Out
> 
> View attachment 286702
> 
> 
> Beach Time & Lunch Spot
> (Almost looks like Florida)
> 
> View attachment 286703


Beautiful colors you caught in your pictures. Wants me to touch the water and makes me feel that I am with you in your kajak ! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well the elusive mistletoe is down... I have never taken the time to consider how it attached and grew from a host... pretty neat really.. the berries are a little disappointing.. it looks like many have already been harvested (birds and squirrels get everything here) and many are yet to come... pickings were slim for what actually is..
> @Maro2Bear



wow!!,!,l very cool!


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> As a child I knew I wanted a turtle but my mother wouldn't let me. She actually was right because I didn't want one that had to be in water. Around 50 years later I had the unique opportunity to help a pretty good size wild tortoise. I was hand feeding her and she almost accidentally bit me. She pulled her head back so she wouldn't. That's when I knew that it was a tortoise that I had wanted all along. Imagine my mother's surprise when she visited and I finally had my little friend Saphire.


Hi Cathie, this is a great story. When I was a child tortoises from Greek were sold way too cheap in all pet stores in Germany. Most of these poor tortoises died after a few months. Owners feed them white bread with milk and kept them in card boxes without heating and light..... I saw pictures how these tortoises were transported from Greek to Germany: In big wooden boxes piled up. The poor ones on the ground often had been crushed from the others above them. A very sad story.
But I got two tortoises too and my mother bought a book how to keep tortoises. It was not the knowledge we had nowadays but it was better than knowing nothing about the animals. But after the first brumation the tortoises were dead ! We have made some bad mistakes but we don`t know how to brumate a tortoise right. There was no part in the book about the right brumation. Very sad ! I got the next two tortoises. Our tortoises roam free the house, had a summer place in our garden and were fed with greens and some veggies and fruits. We don`t let them brumate, they only sleep a week or two in the house under a heater. They overlived ! These tortoises lived a long time with us and I loved them. I never said or thought that they are booring. I know they are interesting animals.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yea you'd just blow up...or something...and I heard on channel 10 news that cow burping is causing global warming. So it's better if they just have gaseous fluctuations...


Yeah ! Cow farts contain much mehtane gas and this gas is one reason of the globel warming...... Friday against cows ??? Fridays for shooting cows ?  No!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> When will I learn that the ads on the side bars on FaceBook don't speak the truth? Last week there was one for senior citizens. It was a 'club' for coupons for discounts at many of the same stores where I shop. You sign up and they send you a card (like a credit card) that you show when you shop, and you get discounts on your purchase. So I went to their site and started to sign up. It was supposed to be $2.99 to initiate the membership, so you had to give your credit card. I got to the credit card entry page and after I filled out the info it came back that it wasn't accepted. I tried again, thinking maybe I typed the card number incorrectly, but no, not accepted. I said oh well, and went out and about my business. Next time I looked at my email there was one from the credit card company asking if I made a purchase for $73.50 for some sort of discount travel something or other. I called the credit card company and explained that wasn't my purchase and we agreed the card should be cancelled. I've been checking my account online and no more charges have been made. In the meantime, that coupon company has sent me two emails asking if I still wanted to complete my application for the coupons. So now I'm waiting for a new credit card to be mailed to me. I think I'm going to 'un-follow' everyone on FB and quit looking at it. Those darned side bar ads are too easy to fall for.
> 
> But on the bright side, at the beginning of last week I filled out and sent in (electronically) my income tax return form. And this a.m. when I checked my bank account, I have received both the federal and the state tax returns in my account. That only took a week. That's never happened to me in all the years I've been filing a tax return. Probably because my income hasn't changed in years and the amount of my return is exactly the same every year.
> 
> (Can you tell I'm bored this morning?)


I just did a offer online for books on hydroponics. I used PayPal and now I am holding my breath. I don't have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I just did a offer online for books on hydroponics. I used PayPal and now I am holding my breath. I don't have a good feeling about this.



An offer? Like from eBay or some other vendor? Ive used PayPal for many many purchases. If there’s an issue they will work with you to get your money back.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Well this what i did today
1. Valve cover gasket replacement on the driver’s side of my 06 Subie
2. Seaweed and sea salt whipped soap for the wife
3. Chicken wings on the smoker


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wings! I’ll be over soon haha


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wings! I’ll be over soon haha


Dude your back! Haha you would have to fight the wife!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> I swear this tortoise smiles at you in love !


Thanks for seeing that...Most people who read my Bob stories and saw his picturesense that too...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! Cow farts contain much mehtane gas and this gas is one reason of the globel warming...... Friday against cows ??? Fridays for shooting cows ?  No!


In Oregon they are talking about and showing face masks on cows to hold the gas from getting in the air....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Dude your back! Haha you would have to fight the wife!


Damn bro.. hmm how big is she ? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How you guys and gals been? Its been awhile


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty darn nice here today, sunny n warm in the low 60’s. Daffodils are blooming as is the “vinca vine”. Lots of bird activity at the feeders & water fountain. Spring is kind of in the air. Did some light gardening and replaced the starter pull coil mechanism on our shredder. Cheap plastic thingy that “catches” when you pull the rope. Changed the air filter & changed out the oil.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How you guys and gals been? Its been awhile


Great. Welcome back !


----------



## Bee62

maggie18fan said:


> In Oregon they are talking about and showing face masks on cows to hold the gas from getting in the air....


Oh, I saw a video about that ! 
Yes, I was wrong, it is not the cows fart it is the burp that contains methane .


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thanks! Yeah nice here today tooo. Prob snow next week lol


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Yeah ! Cow farts contain much mehtane gas and this gas is one reason of the globel warming...... Friday against cows ??? Fridays for shooting cows ?  No!


Yes so silly. Maybe someone will figure a way to turn methane into gas...


Bee62 said:


> Hi Cathie, this is a great story. When I was a child tortoises from Greek were sold way too cheap in all pet stores in Germany. Most of these poor tortoises died after a few months. Owners feed them white bread with milk and kept them in card boxes without heating and light..... I saw pictures how these tortoises were transported from Greek to Germany: In big wooden boxes piled up. The poor ones on the ground often had been crushed from the others above them. A very sad story.
> But I got two tortoises too and my mother bought a book how to keep tortoises. It was not the knowledge we had nowadays but it was better than knowing nothing about the animals. But after the first brumation the tortoises were dead ! We have made some bad mistakes but we don`t know how to brumate a tortoise right. There was no part in the book about the right brumation. Very sad ! I got the next two tortoises. Our tortoises roam free the house, had a summer place in our garden and were fed with greens and some veggies and fruits. We don`t let them brumate, they only sleep a week or two in the house under a heater. They overlived ! These tortoises lived a long time with us and I loved them. I never said or thought that they are booring. I know they are interesting animals.


At first I let Saphire roam my kitchen. I'm glad for that time with him...it helped me understand how to build his enclosures. I really enjoyed watching him. Boy could he get himself in some fixes.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cow farts.. oh lord what has this place become? Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Oh, I saw a video about that !
> Yes, I was wrong, it is not the cows fart it is the burp that contains methane .


Yea and they're going to sell the masks for $50 each. Maybe they'll clean up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hung a bird feeder in my yard this morning And those lil shits wont come near haha i must be getting old


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cow farts.. oh lord what has this place become? Lol


Well...we were discussing global warming and found out that burping and the other is to blame. So now you should buy a mask for your cow.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...we were discussing global warming and found out that burping and the other is to blame. So now you should buy a mask for your cow.


Or for myself


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well this what i did today
> 1. Valve cover gasket replacement on the driver’s side of my 06 Subie
> 2. Seaweed and sea salt whipped soap for the wife
> 3. Chicken wings on the smoker
> View attachment 286758
> View attachment 286759
> View attachment 286760
> View attachment 286761


I don’t know anything about the mechanical stuff, but you can’t go wrong with homemade soap n wings!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or for myself


Yep me two. I like to chat.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cow farts.. oh lord what has this place become? Lol


I think nothing has changed ! It was a place for talking silly things from the beginning....


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yea and they're going to sell the masks for $50 each. Maybe they'll clean up.


Some people should use a mask for their butt too


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or for myself


Snap !


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> Yep me two. I like to chat.


Mee too. I am often on facebook and TFO at the same time. Writing and reading mostly in German on Fb, writing and reading in English on TFO. That is my idea of brain-training !!!!! It works !!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I stopped trying to train my brain.. doesnt respond well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its like trying to train jack to make me breakfast.. its not happening haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay! You still have duckies ?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Mee too. I am often on facebook and TFO at the same time. Writing and reading mostly in German on Fb, writing and reading in English on TFO. That is my idea of brain-training !!!!! It works !!!


I absolutely love what I call brain storming. You call it brain-training. It makes me think. I actually enjoy someone that tells me their real thoughts.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Some people should use a mask for their butt too


Yes I've met family members and even critters like that too. Maybe I should shoe them away.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If I told you my real thoughts id probably be thrown out of here haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> EllieMay! You still have duckies ?


Sadly no:-( they were all swooped away by some predator in the sky... I moved them into my dog pen and the last two survived into adulthood.. and then the predator got brave enough to snatch them from there... NO evidence.. whatsoever... whatever it was must have been big though because the male duck was a huge gorgeous mallard... he was there one minute and i walked inside for 5 minutes and then he was gone...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sadly no:-( they were all swooped away by some predator in the sky... I moved them into my dog pen and the last two survived into adulthood.. and then the predator got brave enough to snatch them from there... NO evidence.. whatsoever... whatever it was must have been big though because the male duck was a huge gorgeous mallard... he was there one minute and i walked inside for 5 minutes and then he was gone...


I'll bet he realized he could fly off to parts unknown.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'll bet he realized he could fly off to parts unknown.


I would like to believe that wherever he went, his mate went too the very next day. I’m a failure as a duck protector!!! I should have kept them penned but I really wanted them to be free...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I just did a offer online for books on hydroponics. I used PayPal and now I am holding my breath. I don't have a good feeling about this.


I order online here and there. I think using PayPal isn't risky. I haven't had trouble even using a credit card on eBay or Amazon. The other side is any business can be hacked, so legitimate businesses try to keep their customers happy.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I would like to believe that wherever he went, his mate went too the very next day. I’m a failure as a duck protector!!! I should have kept them penned but I really wanted them to be free...


Ducks are nuts. I raised a bunch of babies once and happened to be there when one of them realized he could fly. He buzzed past my head to say goodbye...it wasn't one of those born free moments. It was I'm free and you can't stop me.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Monday! 

In visited my parents where my Agrionemys horsfieldii are living in an outdoor enclosure. They woke up of hibernation and are eating a lot! 
Very happy to see these faces again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> An offer? Like from eBay or some other vendor? Ive used PayPal for many many purchases. If there’s an issue they will work with you to get your money back.


From one of those ads that are on FB.
I lucked out on the cactus. I need to cut the backside a little for the fence to be installed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> From one of those ads that are on FB.
> I lucked out on the cactus. I need to cut the backside a little for the fence to be installed.



Aagh. I never really click on or buy stuff from “pop up” ads. Best to visit a trusted/known vendor.


----------



## Bee62

Cathie G said:


> I absolutely love what I call brain storming. You call it brain-training. It makes me think. I actually enjoy someone that tells me their real thoughts.


When I write here I have to think in English and it works. Please believe me that I seldom use a translator for a singel word I don`t know. A good way to learn new vocabulary too.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Sadly no:-( they were all swooped away by some predator in the sky... I moved them into my dog pen and the last two survived into adulthood.. and then the predator got brave enough to snatch them from there... NO evidence.. whatsoever... whatever it was must have been big though because the male duck was a huge gorgeous mallard... he was there one minute and i walked inside for 5 minutes and then he was gone...


You must try keeping geese ! They are too big to be snatched away easily.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> When I write here I have to think in English and it works. Please believe me that I seldom use a translator for a singel word I don`t know. A good way to learn new vocabulary too.


That's one of the things I really like here on the TFO. Sometimes the translator gets mixed up and sends something totally wrong. I'd rather try to decipher someone's limited English then to have the translator miss quote me. That caused a problem for a young lady from Italy that I was friends with on Facebook. We both enjoyed rabbits and I congratulated her on her new baby bunnys. I can't even imagine what the translator said but WE decided it was best to not talk. After we talked about it we did part as friends but not on Facebook. I can't speak Italian and she couldn't speak English but we still had fun while it lasted.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> You must try keeping geese ! They are too big to be snatched away easily.


Geese are loyal also, especially if you hatch and raise them. It could be an imprinting difference between the 2.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> In visited my parents where my Agrionemys horsfieldii are living in an outdoor enclosure. They woke up of hibernation and are eating a lot!
> Very happy to see these faces again.


Congratulations. I'm still afraid to hibernate my little Russian... They must be really healthy little individuals.  ?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> You must try keeping geese ! They are too big to be snatched away easily.


We had some Canadian honkers when I was girl and they were MEAN! The walk in from the bus stop was like a secret spy mission trying to watch for the hissing attackers before they spotted you... no geese for me Mam!


----------



## EllieMay

An unlikely friendship???? Cinder loves everything but there is definitely a mutual interest here that is a bit unusual for Baby (the paint horse)...I meant to post this the other day...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> An unlikely friendship???? Cinder loves everything but there is definitely a mutual interest here that is a bit unusual for Baby (the paint horse)...I meant to post this the other day...



Very cute, ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Geese are loyal also, especially if you hatch and raise them. It could be an imprinting difference between the 2.


Get some swans. Growing up my Grandpa's buddy would let us fish on his pond, but prior to us going out to fish he would have to introduce us to the swans so they wouldn't attack us!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Caught red-handed at our bird feeder!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Caught red-handed at our bird feeder!
> 
> View attachment 286844
> View attachment 286845


The peanut hustler!!!LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, another peanut snatcher!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And, another peanut snatcher!
> 
> View attachment 286848


That’s a really cool pic.. I have never seen the yellow wing accent on ours...,


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Get some swans. Growing up my Grandpa's buddy would let us fish on his pond, but prior to us going out to fish he would have to introduce us to the swans so they wouldn't attack us!


Well...I still think ducks are nuts. Canadian geese and and even beautiful swans are protective of their territory? At least while they're there. They even love or at the least remember you and come back to visit. Ducks just take off and never look back. One of the mallards I raised got smart alec about it and buzzed my head when he left his mother...which was me.


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> Congratulations. I'm still afraid to hibernate my little Russian... They must be really healthy little individuals.  ?


Me too but they need to hibernate so… I'm drinking relaxing tea all the winter waiting to see them again…


----------



## Bébert81

Annnnnd… happy Tuesday! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh. I never really click on or buy stuff from “pop up” ads. Best to visit a trusted/known vendor.


I agree, we will see what happens.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, didn't go shed shopping on sat so today is the day. Cant wait to finally get this done.
Have a good tues.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, didn't go shed shopping on sat so today is the day. Cant wait to finally get this done.
> Have a good tues.



Have fun


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, didn't go shed shopping on sat so today is the day. Cant wait to finally get this done.
> Have a good tues.


May your shed shopping experience be better than mine. Sale was fine-delivery was a  THe truck broke down in Hampton Roads-2.5 hours from me and no other one in region. After 3 weeks and 2 phone calls the hand rolled it onto my property


----------



## EllieMay

Well... happy Tuesday to everyone ;-) hope whatever your doing is making you smile!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Not yet...I've been up since 2:30 just sitting here drinking coffee and trying to figure out how to increase 4 Sulcata outside pens into 2 larger ones the easiest way without money. I have the stuff and used to (and still want to) seriously be able to do it myself. But I'm old and, well just old...and a good portion of my pen building materials is the big cinder blocks way hard for me to carry one-handed...but...I have 2 growing Sulcata and it's just time to give them more room. The only thing I'd have to outsource is someone to cut another doggie door on the other side of the tort shed because I can't carry Knobby from his side of the shed over all that crap I sorta described to his pen. He's just grown too fat and sassy over the winter. But sitting here just thinking about it and typing this I got excited for daylight to come cuz I'm gonna plan my a** off, and do it before Spring...ok I'm gonna go drink some more coffee then run a 10K...way



LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Bébert81 said:


> Annnnnd… happy Tuesday! ?


*NCIS DAY! YEA!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, didn't go shed shopping on sat so today is the day. Cant wait to finally get this done.
> Have a good tues.


Do you have a product called Tuff Shed in Florida? They make some VERY nice sheds, however, they are a bit pricey. I'd love to have one.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> Not yet...I've been up since 2:30 just sitting here drinking coffee and trying to figure out how to increase 4 Sulcata outside pens into 2 larger ones the easiest way without money. I have the stuff and used to (and still want to) seriously be able to do it myself. But I'm old and, well just old...and a good portion of my pen building materials is the big cinder blocks way hard for me to carry one-handed...but...I have 2 growing Sulcata and it's just time to give them more room. The only thing I'd have to outsource is someone to cut another doggie door on the other side of the tort shed because I can't carry Knobby from his side of the shed over all that crap I sorta described to his pen. He's just grown too fat and sassy over the winter. But sitting here just thinking about it and typing this I got excited for daylight to come cuz I'm gonna plan my a** off, and do it before Spring...ok I'm gonna go drink some more coffee then run a 10K...way
> View attachment 286878
> View attachment 286879
> 
> LOL


I'm having that old age problem too. Things I used to do only last year are very difficult for me to do now. And my income hasn't changed in the past 20 years, which means the cost of living is out pacing my ability to afford to hire anything done.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having that old age problem too. Things I used to do only last year are very difficult for me to do now. And my income hasn't changed in the past 20 years, which means the cost of living is out pacing my ability to afford to hire anything done.


Frankly, I don't like it  getting old is not for the weak minded...


----------



## Bébert81

Yvonne G said:


> *NCIS DAY! YEA!!!*



? ? 
I want to start Vikings TV series.
Do anyone following this one?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie18fan said:


> Not yet...I've been up since 2:30 just sitting here drinking coffee and trying to figure out how to increase 4 Sulcata outside pens into 2 larger ones the easiest way without money. I have the stuff and used to (and still want to) seriously be able to do it myself. But I'm old and, well just old...and a good portion of my pen building materials is the big cinder blocks way hard for me to carry one-handed...but...I have 2 growing Sulcata and it's just time to give them more room. The only thing I'd have to outsource is someone to cut another doggie door on the other side of the tort shed because I can't carry Knobby from his side of the shed over all that crap I sorta described to his pen. He's just grown too fat and sassy over the winter. But sitting here just thinking about it and typing this I got excited for daylight to come cuz I'm gonna plan my a** off, and do it before Spring...ok I'm gonna go drink some more coffee then run a 10K...way


How about a brick mason's helper it will change how to carry the cinder block for maximum grip and is $17.63 at Walmart
*Goldblatt G11280 11 Brick Capacity Brick Tongs*


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> How about a brick mason's helper it will change how to carry the cinder block for maximum grip and is $17.63 at Walmart
> *Goldblatt G11280 11 Brick Capacity Brick Tongs*
> View attachment 286882



Hey there...thanks for thinking about me I'll check it out!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, didn't go shed shopping on sat so today is the day. Cant wait to finally get this done.
> Have a good tues.


Hope you found your perfect shed. If not today when you do.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Frankly, I don't like it  getting old is not for the weak minded...


Anything the 2 of you do is amazing to me. I'm only 67 and would have a hard time keeping up. Plus I'm only 91 pounds now because I gained. I've always had to make several trips to do what others can do with one. But mind over matter is the way to go. I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well... happy Tuesday to everyone ;-) hope whatever your doing is making you smile!


I'm on the CDR so ooo. You know I am. I have no visitors or people keeping me "company". It's quiet except the t.v. for Razberri.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I'm on the CDR so ooo. You know I am. I have no visitors or people keeping me "company". It's quiet except the t.v. for Razberri.


Thats not a product of OLD it is just due to your discerning palate for Good Company. In 5 years I have had 3 people other than my wife and I in the house. Sadly one of those was a repairman!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Thats not a product of OLD it is just due to your discerning palate for Good Company. In 5 years I have had 3 people other than my wife and I in the house. Sadly one of those was a repairman!


I agree with the good company party But...this is one of those days I haven't had company keeping me company. I love them and love their company but I also love my quiet time with my critters. Playing with my critters everyday (without worrying about time) was on my bucket list. I'm retired sooo. I'm doing it if it takes me all day.hehehe


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all & happy Wednesday. I need some of your motivation I think!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Wednesday all...

good news on the photography front. Over the last two days I received two separate notices that my photos will be used in publications.

One by a kayaking organization called *Cross Currents Sea Kayaking *and the second by Baltimore’s Tall Ship group “*Pride” of Baltimore*.

Cross Currents Photo Selection




Pride Of Baltimore


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday all...
> 
> good news on the photography front. Over the last two days I received two separate notices that my photos will be used in publications.
> 
> One by a kayaking organization called *Cross Currents Sea Kayaking *and the second by Baltimore’s Tall Ship group “*Pride” of Baltimore*.
> 
> Cross Currents Photo Selection
> 
> View attachment 286939
> 
> 
> Pride Of Baltimore
> 
> View attachment 286940


I am not at all surprised by this news! Your photos are amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good for you! Luckily I am married to an excellent accidental photographer. My wife takes pictures and I put people in the square! Here is one of hers

now mine

I plannned mine, she just turned around and started snapping!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm a lousy photographer. No matter how much I practice my pictures are crap.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a lousy photographer. No matter how much I practice my pictures are crap.



“Professional” photographers take 100s of photos during/at an event to capture the ONE great photo. Good camera, tripods, Post processing digital enhancements. “Most people” just grab their phone, take a pix & thats good enough for FB, instagram, twitter or the in-laws!

A “better“ camera, tripod, good lighting, and some good post processing (even cropping & darkening) makes a huge difference.

My on the water photos are very often over exposed due to sunlight & conditions & reflections on the water. Same with snow or bright lights. Some darkening coupled with cropping really makes things pop.

It’s all a matter of time.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I'm a lousy photographer. No matter how much I practice my pictures are crap.



Me too! My hand shakes...I LOVE taking photos and posting them around or send them to my friends. I refuse to have a fone that is smarter than I so I use a camera. But I'm still bad at it...


----------



## Brendaf

maggie18fan said:


> Heck...I knew that before I ever read
> 
> 
> I knew that years ago because of...
> View attachment 286701


----------



## Maggie3fan

A few weeks ago the topic of conversation was 'people we miss on the Forum'. I have a diagnosed disease that is taking my memory. So for topics like that I have great memories but can't remember names...just remember those memories.
But I want to go back to that topic and say that there have been several people on this Forum who I have really liked...and here are 3 of them...the first picture is of Dale Turtlehart. In 2011 we did a secret Santa thing...Mark Adkins got this turtle and painted it to be 'Dale Turtlehart', complete with glued on sunglasses, that are still on...I am not sure why this, but the person who made this for me really touched me. I guess over the years she learned I like soft afghans and my favorite color is lavender. I received this heavy extremely well made cuddler surprize in the mail. I use it daily and freakin love it. Then there is a name I can't remember, but when Bob died in 2015, needless to say I talked about it on the chat..she has 2 daughters (under 10) and one painted me a picture on canvas. It's a tortoise with a house in the upper left that has Bob's name on it. The younger drew her picture of a tortoise that reads 'I'm so sorry'. I have never had many friends because of my sweet and wonderful personality, but the warmth showed me on this Forum from strangers has touched my heart. On the other hand...does anyone remember the contingent who protested me showing my Dale Earnhardt NASCAR 'Fear This' NASCAR flag who left and started their on-line forum because Josh didn't remove the picture of my flag? It's a freakin NASCAR flag... Anyhow, I was disliked a lot here because of my mouth. anyway...I _like_ to think that I have changed...but don't poke the bear...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> A few weeks ago the topic of conversation was 'people we miss on the Forum'. I have a diagnosed disease that is taking my memory. So for topics like that I have great memories but can't remember names...just remember those memories.
> But I want to go back to that topic and say that there have been several people on this Forum who I have really liked...and here are 3 of them...the first picture is of Dale Turtlehart. In 2011 we did a secret Santa thing...Mark Adkins got this turtle and painted it to be 'Dale Turtlehart', complete with glued on sunglasses, that are still on...I am not sure why this, but the person who made this for me really touched me. I guess over the years she learned I like soft afghans and my favorite color is lavender. I received this heavy extremely well made cuddler surprize in the mail. I use it daily and freakin love it. Then there is a name I can't remember, but when Bob died in 2015, needless to say I talked about it on the chat..she has 2 daughters (under 10) and one painted me a picture on canvas. It's a tortoise with a house in the upper left that has Bob's name on it. The younger drew her picture of a tortoise that reads 'I'm so sorry'. I have never had many friends because of my sweet and wonderful personality, but the warmth showed me on this Forum from strangers has touched my heart. On the other hand...does anyone remember the contingent who protested me showing my Dale Earnhardt NASCAR 'Fear This' NASCAR flag who left and started their on-line forum because Josh didn't remove the picture of my flag? It's a freakin NASCAR flag... Anyhow, I was disliked a lot here because of my mouth. anyway...I _like_ to think that I have changed...but don't poke the bear...



oops...last photos...sorry I'm so wordy today...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Wait...is that my Bob??? You are a newbie how do you know about Bob? Oh you're in Mesa...do you know Marty and Bean??? 2 Great Forum members. Marty has a Leopards tortoise from my sister...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> Wait...is that my Bob??? You are a newbie how do you know about Bob? Oh you're in Mesa...do you know Marty and Bean??? 2 Great Forum members. Marty has a Leopards tortoise from my sister...



Brendaf


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all & happy Wednesday. I need some of your motivation I think!


The same to you...but with all you do I probably need some of your motivation. I've been a couch potato for several days as soon as I get a chance. At least my animals get their stuff done though. Joe's the biggest one and it's downhill from there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some early morning marauders at the feeding station


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some early morning marauders at the feeding station
> 
> View attachment 286961
> View attachment 286962


I was feeling down this morning at 5am until I heard a cardinal couple singing. It wasn't even daylight yet.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> A few weeks ago the topic of conversation was 'people we miss on the Forum'. I have a diagnosed disease that is taking my memory. So for topics like that I have great memories but can't remember names...just remember those memories.
> But I want to go back to that topic and say that there have been several people on this Forum who I have really liked...and here are 3 of them...the first picture is of Dale Turtlehart. In 2011 we did a secret Santa thing...Mark Adkins got this turtle and painted it to be 'Dale Turtlehart', complete with glued on sunglasses, that are still on...I am not sure why this, but the person who made this for me really touched me. I guess over the years she learned I like soft afghans and my favorite color is lavender. I received this heavy extremely well made cuddler surprize in the mail. I use it daily and freakin love it. Then there is a name I can't remember, but when Bob died in 2015, needless to say I talked about it on the chat..she has 2 daughters (under 10) and one painted me a picture on canvas. It's a tortoise with a house in the upper left that has Bob's name on it. The younger drew her picture of a tortoise that reads 'I'm so sorry'. I have never had many friends because of my sweet and wonderful personality, but the warmth showed me on this Forum from strangers has touched my heart. On the other hand...does anyone remember the contingent who protested me showing my Dale Earnhardt NASCAR 'Fear This' NASCAR flag who left and started their on-line forum because Josh didn't remove the picture of my flag? It's a freakin NASCAR flag... Anyhow, I was disliked a lot here because of my mouth. anyway...I _like_ to think that I have changed...but don't poke the bear...
> 
> 
> View attachment 286944
> View attachment 286945
> View attachment 286946
> View attachment 286947


I enjoy a good conversation just promise you'll forget my name when we're done.? I tried to blow a smiley face sometimes this site will let me sometimes it won't.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> “Professional” photographers take 100s of photos during/at an event to capture the ONE great photo. Good camera, tripods, Post processing digital enhancements. “Most people” just grab their phone, take a pix & thats good enough for FB, instagram, twitter or the in-laws!
> 
> A “better“ camera, tripod, good lighting, and some good post processing (even cropping & darkening) makes a huge difference.
> 
> My on the water photos are very often over exposed due to sunlight & conditions & reflections on the water. Same with snow or bright lights. Some darkening coupled with cropping really makes things pop.
> 
> It’s all a matter of time.


Yep. That's the only reason I bought a smart phone. By the time you set up a tripod etc...the picture got away.


----------



## Yvonne G

Bernie Sanders keeps playing his political commercial that shows the clip of JFK saying, "We chose to go to the moon not because it was easy, but because it was hard." This is so stupid. We didn't go to the moon because it was hard. Can't you just see those space agency guys sitting around the table wondering how to spend their money? "I know, let's go to the moon because it's hard. That's a good reason to do something, right?"


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Have fun


Got the shed it is 12'x 16'. It will be delivered in about 4 weeks. Right after that the fence will be installed and Opo will be happy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> May your shed shopping experience be better than mine. Sale was fine-delivery was a  THe truck broke down in Hampton Roads-2.5 hours from me and no other one in region. After 3 weeks and 2 phone calls the hand rolled it onto my property


I will let you know.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Do you have a product called Tuff Shed in Florida? They make some VERY nice sheds, however, they are a bit pricey. I'd love to have one.


I have looked at them. Sheds that are for sale here are rated at 180 mph winds and they tie the shed down on concrete columns. I will take pics while they install it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hope you found your perfect shed. If not today when you do.


Thanks Cathie, we found one. It will be delivered in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Got the shed it is 12'x 16'. It will be delivered in about 4 weeks. Right after that the fence will be installed and Opo will be happy.



Great. Are you planning on heating the shed and hanging some basking bulbs? 12x16 is a good sized shed, you add a little cot, tv, coffee pot too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold front moved in over night. Rain stopped, but it’s much colder & lots of wind!


----------



## Blackdog1714

What do big furry dogs think of a cold windy day? Park Walk! 3 tongues out Approval!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, we found one. It will be delivered in about 4 weeks.


Cool.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Bernie Sanders keeps playing his political commercial that shows the clip of JFK saying, "We chose to go to the moon not because it was easy, but because it was hard." This is so stupid. We didn't go to the moon because it was hard. Can't you just see those space agency guys sitting around the table wondering how to spend their money? "I know, let's go to the moon because it's hard. That's a good reason to do something, right?"


I haven't seen that commercial yet. Thank the Lord for small blessings.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> What do big furry dogs think of a cold windy day? Park Walk! 3 tongues out Approval!


Oh I love that last pic... big boys hairstyle and chow chows wrinkles just won’t do!!! They look like great snugglers


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Great. Are you planning on heating the shed and hanging some basking bulbs? 12x16 is a good sized shed, you add a little cot, tv, coffee pot too.


If I make a work bench. I might add a tv and AC. Got to see how much stuff we put in it. Need to claim back the garage. I was going to get a 14'x 16' but the shed is made in Georgia. Being 14' wide the transportation costs would have been to high.
Never in my life did I think I would pay for a shed to be built. How times have changed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold front moved in over night. Rain stopped, but it’s much colder & lots of wind!
> 
> View attachment 286993


Only 65° here today. Tonight down to 39°.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> What do big furry dogs think of a cold windy day? Park Walk! 3 tongues out Approval!


Great looking dogs.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday all...
> 
> good news on the photography front. Over the last two days I received two separate notices that my photos will be used in publications.
> 
> One by a kayaking organization called *Cross Currents Sea Kayaking *and the second by Baltimore’s Tall Ship group “*Pride” of Baltimore*.
> 
> Cross Currents Photo Selection
> 
> View attachment 286939
> 
> 
> Pride Of Baltimore
> 
> View attachment 286940


Nice, do you get any money for them using the pics?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> If I make a work bench. I might add a tv and AC. Got to see how much stuff we put in it. Need to claim back the garage. I was going to get a 14'x 16' but the shed is made in Georgia. Being 14' wide the transportation costs would have been to high.
> Never in my life did I think I would pay for a shed to be built. How times have changed.



aaaagh, the shed really is for you. For some reason i thought u were turning it into a large area for OPO.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well my mother in law got back from the Philippines late last night. ?
I was up until 4am I still have cobwebs in my head. Been a lazy day. Haven't seen my mother in law yet today. I think it will take awhile for her body to get used to the time change.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice, do you get any money for them using the pics?



Nagh... just the credits.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> aaaagh, the shed really is for you. For some reason i thought u were turning it into a large area for OPO.


If I lived in a cold climate I might do something like that. I did ask them what was the smallest shed they made for Opo.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I'm admitting defeat. I'm just too old and insecure to work up a ladder about 15' off the ground.

I'm on a fixed income that hasn't changed in 20 years, which means there isn't any extra $$$ to hire it done.

The leaves have to be removed off my garage roof (a metal building) so they don't make the roof rust. Yesterday I dragged my electric leaf blower up the ladder and the closer I got to the top of the building the more nervous I became. You have to climb pretty high in order to get behind the leaves to blow them downhill. The ladder is on the side of the garage and the roof slopes down to the left. You have to work from the ladder because the metal panels won't support your weight.

So I need some suggestions, and bear in mind I don't think my homeowner insurance covers a non insured, non bonded college kid or some such.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

They make those gutter cleaning tools that can be used from the ground. Both that look like a big pipe
cleaner(with/without water) and then the ones that are with water. 
I engineered something similar with a heavy duty brush that I bent and I then attached to a telescoping pole I had laying around. I think that pole thingie came from a dead pruner/mini chain saw.

I know there is even a kit that can be attached to shop vacuums. 

But not sure how budget friendly these things are. Sorry. 

-Meg
(work is abusing me today)


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I'm admitting defeat. I'm just too old and insecure to work up a ladder about 15' off the ground.
> 
> I'm on a fixed income that hasn't changed in 20 years, which means there isn't any extra $$$ to hire it done.
> 
> The leaves have to be removed off my garage roof (a metal building) so they don't make the roof rust. Yesterday I dragged my electric leaf blower up the ladder and the closer I got to the top of the building the more nervous I became. You have to climb pretty high in order to get behind the leaves to blow them downhill. The ladder is on the side of the garage and the roof slopes down to the left. You have to work from the ladder because the metal panels won't support your weight.
> 
> So I need some suggestions, and bear in mind I don't think my homeowner insurance covers a non insured, non bonded college kid or some such.


It's not really defeat to admit you shouldn't be on a ladder. I'm afraid to even try it. What would happen to my animals if I'm laid up in the hospital is even scarier. They told me at the hospital that if I had come in the same day I fractured my ribs I would have been hospitalized. (Due to my young age of 67) I'm so glad I waited 5 days. I was so called doing so well they LET me go home. I'll be hoping and praying some permanent solution comes your way soon. Your knowledge is way more valuable then that roof.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my mother in law got back from the Philippines late last night. ?
> I was up until 4am I still have cobwebs in my head. Been a lazy day. Haven't seen my mother in law yet today. I think it will take awhile for her body to get used to the time change.


Yeah mom's back!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> What do big furry dogs think of a cold windy day? Park Walk! 3 tongues out Approval!
> 
> View attachment 287011
> View attachment 287013
> View attachment 287014


Very sweet happy campers. Three bros? Maybe the three amigos?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Clear & cold & windy. Nice sunset going on


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> If I make a work bench. I might add a tv and AC. Got to see how much stuff we put in it. Need to claim back the garage. I was going to get a 14'x 16' but the shed is made in Georgia. Being 14' wide the transportation costs would have been to high.
> Never in my life did I think I would pay for a shed to be built. How times have changed.


I have my old surround sound system in my shed with extra outdoor speakers! Almost finished wiring it, I had to make sure I had enough 20 amps ready for outdoor Leopard area I need to build.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday guys ! Had a lil power outage today good thing i had some hand warmers on hand for jack


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hope everyones having a great day.. weekend almost here thank god


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Clear & cold & windy. Nice sunset going on
> 
> View attachment 287021


Good catch.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold front moved in over night. Rain stopped, but it’s much colder & lots of wind!
> 
> View attachment 286993


We actually got an inch of snow maybe. O H I O...that fizzled out by midday


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday guys ! Had a lil power outage today good thing i had some hand warmers on hand for jack


I'm glad to read the word "had". Hope everything's working fine again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> What do big furry dogs think of a cold windy day? Park Walk! 3 tongues out Approval!
> 
> View attachment 287011
> View attachment 287013
> View attachment 287014


Oh lordy, all that hair is giving me nightmares!


----------



## Yvonne G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> They make those gutter cleaning tools that can be used from the ground. Both that look like a big pipe
> cleaner(with/without water) and then the ones that are with water.
> I engineered something similar with a heavy duty brush that I bent and I then attached to a telescoping pole I had laying around. I think that pole thingie came from a dead pruner/mini chain saw.
> 
> I know there is even a kit that can be attached to shop vacuums.
> 
> But not sure how budget friendly these things are. Sorry.
> 
> -Meg
> (work is abusing me today)


It wouldn't be hard for me to clean gutters, but I'm trying to clean off the actual roof:




In order to reach the leaves on the garage roof I have to move my ladder over near the garage door so I can get up behind the leaves.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday guys ! Had a lil power outage today good thing i had some hand warmers on hand for jack


I'm grateful I live in an area of little to none power outages. Once in a great while a car hits a power pole and we're without power for an hour or so, but in the 25+ years I've lived in the house, I can count on one hand the number of times I went without power (if I could remember them, that is).


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> It wouldn't be hard for me to clean gutters, but I'm trying to clean off the actual roof:
> 
> View attachment 287034
> 
> 
> In order to reach the leaves on the garage roof I have to move my ladder over near the garage door so I can get up behind the leaves.


What an evil combo- almost flat roof and big droopy branch tree! Be careful


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> What an evil combo- almost flat roof and big droopy branch tree! Be careful


But it's a WONDERFUL space in the heat of summer. That's a mulberry tree and it's about 15 or 20 degrees cooler under it in the summer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> It wouldn't be hard for me to clean gutters, but I'm trying to clean off the actual roof:
> 
> View attachment 287034
> 
> 
> In order to reach the leaves on the garage roof I have to move my ladder over near the garage door so I can get up behind the leaves.



Do you have a heavy duty leaf blower? To extend the reach of a standard leaf blower, you could figure out the diamter of your leaf blower nozzle. Lets say 3 inches or so. You could take your nozzle to HomeDepot or Lowes and get 10 or 15 ft of rigid pvc pipe. Attach it, (might need duct tape) and let it blow. Hopefully the leaves are dry and will easily blow. The long section of pvc pipe might be awkward, but not heavy. I’m thinking of doing the same to our blower, but just adding a bit of a 90 degree angle to blow out the rain gutters as i walk along.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Do you have a heavy duty leaf blower? To extend the reach of a standard leaf blower, you could figure out the diamter of your leaf blower nozzle. Lets say 3 inches or so. You could take your nozzle to HomeDepot or Lowes and get 10 or 15 ft of rigid pvc pipe. Attach it, (might need duct tape) and let it blow. Hopefully the leaves are dry and will easily blow. The long section of pvc pipe might be awkward, but not heavy. I’m thinking of doing the same to our blower, but just adding a bit of a 90 degree angle to blow out the rain gutters as i walk along.


This is an excellent idea! My leaf blower is supposedly blowing 200mph, but that might be advertising hype. I have lots of scrap PVC. Tomorrow I'll go out and see if I have a piece the right diameter. (insert many smiley faces here!!!!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> This is an excellent idea! My leaf blower is supposedly blowing 200mph, but that might be advertising hype. I have lots of scrap PVC. Tomorrow I'll go out and see if I have a piece the right diameter. (insert many smiley faces here!!!!)



Great. Check these videos out


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Great. Check these videos out



The second video actually shows a good way to slide your pvc type all the way down the long blower nozzle, this ensures a good support & no need for an accurate tight fit at the very end. As long as your long piece of pvc will slide on & down, you are good to go.

in your case, no need for any angles, just the long extender piece.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> The second video actually shows a good way to slide your pvc type all the way down the long blower nozzle, this ensures a good support & no need for an accurate tight fit at the very end. As long as your long piece of pvc will slide on & down, you are good to go.
> 
> in your case, no need for any angles, just the long extender piece.


My leaf blower is 3" and I don't have any scraps that size. Guess I'll be making an extra trip into town tomorrow . I hope they sell 10' section.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> This is an excellent idea! My leaf blower is supposedly blowing 200mph, but that might be advertising hype. I have lots of scrap PVC. Tomorrow I'll go out and see if I have a piece the right diameter. (insert many smiley faces here!!!!)


This makes me feel really good that you might have a solution!


----------



## Cathie G

Ok! Guess what I had. A senior moment...it's for the good though. I did the math and realized I'm 66 going on 67. I've done this every year since I turned 29. I always get it mixed up every year. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This makes me feel really good that you might have a solution!


Me too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> My leaf blower is 3" and I don't have any scraps that size. Guess I'll be making an extra trip into town tomorrow . I hope they sell 10' section.



Should be easy....and PVC is easily cut. Good luck


----------



## Maro2Bear

Birdies at the feeder.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie18fan said:


> Heck...I knew that before I ever read
> 
> 
> I knew that years ago because of...
> View attachment 286701


Aw lovely Bob! I used to love reading about his antics,


----------



## Lyn W

TechnoCheese said:


> CURTIS HAS BEEN FOUND!!!!
> @Sa Ga


That's great. I hope he's OK after his adventure.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> An unlikely friendship???? Cinder loves everything but there is definitely a mutual interest here that is a bit unusual for Baby (the paint horse)...I meant to post this the other day...
> 
> View attachment 286835
> View attachment 286836


So Cinder' s a horse whisperer too?
Clever dog and lovely pictures,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey! @EllieMay just received some mistle toe berries in the post today! Thank u so much. I’ll see what i can do.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have my old surround sound system in my shed with extra outdoor speakers! Almost finished wiring it, I had to make sure I had enough 20 amps ready for outdoor Leopard area I need to build.


Oh yeah! That will be a must.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all finally caught up with the last weeks posts and pleased to see you are all well.
We have had another week of high winds and rain, it has been pouring down since yesterday and will continue until Storm Jorge finishes with us sometime on Sunday. The ground is so saturated everywhere. Flood warnings are in force for some areas again, but hopefully my area will be OK. 

My brother had his brain surgery yesterday and I was amazed that within a couple of hours he was up and eating. He is still confused but that is to be expected with the swelling etc. He had an MRI today, but we don't yet know how much of the tumour they removed and what the prognosis is. It will take a couple of weeks for the histology results to come back , so we don't yet know how much of a recovery he will make or further treatment etc. He isn't out of the woods yet so still worrying times for us all. All being well he should be out of hospital by the middle of next week as they don't like to keep patients in too long because of transmission of diseases etc. - hospitals are definitely not healthy places to be!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all finally caught up with the last weeks posts and pleased to see you are all well.
> We have had another week of high winds and rain, it has been pouring down since yesterday and will continue until Storm Jorges from Spain finishes with us sometime on Sunday. The ground is so saturated everywhere. Flood warnings are in force for some areas again, but hopefully my area will be OK.
> 
> My brother had his brain surgery yesterday and I was amazed that within a couple of hours he was up and eating. He is still confused but that is to be expected with the swelling etc. He had an MRI today, but we don't yet know how much of the tumour they removed and what the prognosis is. It will take a couple of weeks for the histology results to come back , so we don't yet know how much of a recovery he will make or further treatment etc. He isn't out of the woods yet so still worrying times for us all. All being well he should be out of hospital by the middle of next week as they don't like to keep patients in too long because of transmission of diseases etc. - hospitals are definitely not healthy places to be!


Glad to hear the surgery went well. Hope everything turns out good for your brother. 
Stay dry Lyn.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Jim still enjoying the snow in northern Michigan.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad to hear the surgery went well. Hope everything turns out good for your brother.
> Stay dry Lyn.


Thanks Ray


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all finally caught up with the last weeks posts and pleased to see you are all well.
> We have had another week of high winds and rain, it has been pouring down since yesterday and will continue until Storm Jorge finishes with us sometime on Sunday. The ground is so saturated everywhere. Flood warnings are in force for some areas again, but hopefully my area will be OK.
> 
> My brother had his brain surgery yesterday and I was amazed that within a couple of hours he was up and eating. He is still confused but that is to be expected with the swelling etc. He had an MRI today, but we don't yet know how much of the tumour they removed and what the prognosis is. It will take a couple of weeks for the histology results to come back , so we don't yet know how much of a recovery he will make or further treatment etc. He isn't out of the woods yet so still worrying times for us all. All being well he should be out of hospital by the middle of next week as they don't like to keep patients in too long because of transmission of diseases etc. - hospitals are definitely not healthy places to be!


That's such a good sign for your brother that he's up and eating. Hoping and praying for him and I'm so glad to be able to read your posts again.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> So Cinder' s a horse whisperer too?
> Clever dog and lovely pictures,


Thanks Lynn! Everything ok in your world?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's such a good sign for your brother that he's up and eating. Hoping and praying for him and I'm so glad to be able to read your posts again.


Thanks Cathy, it's good to have some time to read and chat with you all.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey! @EllieMay just received some mistle toe berries in the post today! Thank u so much. I’ll see what i can do.


Oh good! I hope they are viable... i will be on the lookout for more. I also put the branch I cut in water to see if some would still fruit!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lynn! Everything ok in your world?


My world's a bit soggy at the moment, but I have my wellies at the ready and so far I've stayed relatively dry!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all finally caught up with the last weeks posts and pleased to see you are all well.
> We have had another week of high winds and rain, it has been pouring down since yesterday and will continue until Storm Jorge finishes with us sometime on Sunday. The ground is so saturated everywhere. Flood warnings are in force for some areas again, but hopefully my area will be OK.
> 
> My brother had his brain surgery yesterday and I was amazed that within a couple of hours he was up and eating. He is still confused but that is to be expected with the swelling etc. He had an MRI today, but we don't yet know how much of the tumour they removed and what the prognosis is. It will take a couple of weeks for the histology results to come back , so we don't yet know how much of a recovery he will make or further treatment etc. He isn't out of the woods yet so still worrying times for us all. All being well he should be out of hospital by the middle of next week as they don't like to keep patients in too long because of transmission of diseases etc. - hospitals are definitely not healthy places to be!


Well I’ll keep praying.. let us know what’s going on... I didn’t want to pester and ask... take care of yourself through all of this too!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim still enjoying the snow in northern Michigan.
> View attachment 287060


The dare devil! Did he get that from you, Ray?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well I’ll keep praying.. let us know what’s going on... I didn’t want to pester and ask... take care of yourself through all of this too!


Thanks Ellie we should have some more news soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathy, it's good to have some time to read and chat with you all.


I hope your doing well with your work teaching and it's not been too too much. If I had more then one Joseph well...I'd be bald of my own doing. Once, you told me you admire me for not taking pain meds but I also admire you. You are a lady after my own heart.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Saturday. I LOVE YOU ALL!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday. I LOVE YOU ALL!



Back at you....& Happy Saturday. March is sneaking up on us....& Springtime.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> The dare devil! Did he get that from you, Ray?


Pretty much! I remember when I could drive a snowmobile like that. Them days are long gone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday. I LOVE YOU ALL!


Happy Saturday back at you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all finally caught up with the last weeks posts and pleased to see you are all well.
> We have had another week of high winds and rain, it has been pouring down since yesterday and will continue until Storm Jorge finishes with us sometime on Sunday. The ground is so saturated everywhere. Flood warnings are in force for some areas again, but hopefully my area will be OK.
> 
> My brother had his brain surgery yesterday and I was amazed that within a couple of hours he was up and eating. He is still confused but that is to be expected with the swelling etc. He had an MRI today, but we don't yet know how much of the tumour they removed and what the prognosis is. It will take a couple of weeks for the histology results to come back , so we don't yet know how much of a recovery he will make or further treatment etc. He isn't out of the woods yet so still worrying times for us all. All being well he should be out of hospital by the middle of next week as they don't like to keep patients in too long because of transmission of diseases etc. - hospitals are definitely not healthy places to be!


So glad the surgery went well. Please tell him we're thinking of him and hoping for the best:





[/url]​


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....it’s that time of the year to bring up the TAXES word.....and we are done! Filed, complete! ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time to Volunteer for UK Folks!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, between the long handled rake and the 6' extension on my leaf blower, I've done a SATISFACTORY job. . . not perfect, but satisfactory. I'm too tired to mess with it any further. I still blew the leaves up towards the middle instead of down and off the roof, but hopefully now that they're loose, the wind will take care of the rest (I never thought I would ever be hoping for wind - I HATE the WIND!!).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Well, between the long handled rake and the 6' extension on my leaf blower, I've done a SATISFACTORY job. . . not perfect, but satisfactory. I'm too tired to mess with it any further. I still blew the leaves up towards the middle instead of down and off the roof, but hopefully now that they're loose, the wind will take care of the rest (I never thought I would ever be hoping for wind - I HATE the WIND!!).
> 
> View attachment 287083



Nice job. Now that they are broken up & not all clumpy ... yes the wind should give you an assist!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> So glad the surgery went well. Please tell him we're thinking of him and hoping for the best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]​


Thanks Yvonne - will do.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I hope your doing well with your work teaching and it's not been too too much. If I had more then one Joseph well...I'd be bald of my own doing. Once, you told me you admire me for not taking pain meds but I also admire you. You are a lady after my own heart.


Thank you Cathy. It is a privilege to teach our children and they may not be able to grasp many of the basic skills we take for granted but they all have their own special talents. It has been pretty hard to concentrate in work while worrying about my brother but the kids have also a good distraction from the worry too. My headmaster is pretty good and I know that if necessary I could take time off, but hopefully all will be well and I won't need to do that.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday. I LOVE YOU ALL!


Same back to you Heather!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, between the long handled rake and the 6' extension on my leaf blower, I've done a SATISFACTORY job. . . not perfect, but satisfactory. I'm too tired to mess with it any further. I still blew the leaves up towards the middle instead of down and off the roof, but hopefully now that they're loose, the wind will take care of the rest (I never thought I would ever be hoping for wind - I HATE the WIND!!).
> 
> View attachment 287083


That's a pretty good job Yvonne! We have 40 -50 mph winds here at the moment that you're more than welcome too!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, between the long handled rake and the 6' extension on my leaf blower, I've done a SATISFACTORY job. . . not perfect, but satisfactory. I'm too tired to mess with it any further. I still blew the leaves up towards the middle instead of down and off the roof, but hopefully now that they're loose, the wind will take care of the rest (I never thought I would ever be hoping for wind - I HATE the WIND!!).
> 
> View attachment 287083


Maybe you'll get light breasy winds in March and a few April showers to finish it up. My step "elderly" dad said I need to put rocks in my pocket. That's just one reason "I HATE the WIND!!!!" too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. The rain has eased for a while (not stopped completely but not as heavy) and the wind is howling around and down the chimney but hopefully that will be much calmer by this time tomorrow and then I think a quieter week is expected - thank goodness!!!!
Hope you are all having a good weekend so far.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Cathy. It is a privilege to teach our children and they may not be able to grasp many of the basic skills we take for granted but they all have their own special talents. It has been pretty hard to concentrate in work while worrying about my brother but the kids have also a good distraction from the worry too. My headmaster is pretty good and I know that if necessary I could take time off, but hopefully all will be well and I won't need to do that.


Yep. Joseph is just as funny as my tortoise. I feel sorry for anyone that doesn't have one or the other.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday. I LOVE YOU ALL!


Happy Saturday to you too! And to Cinder and the rest of your crew.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another nice sunset here tonight... enjoy all.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning... looks like everyone got a lot accomplished yesterday.. taxes, leaf blowing, etc... I turned up some dirt for a small garden... I started some seeds in a tray for transplanting and started a few outdoors as well.. I want to see which way grows better... we should have some cucumbers for pickling, watermelons and strawberries... and for my tortoises, some pansies and violas. Have a little bit more to do today.. mostly just enjoy the sun shine and spring looking weather....


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... looks like everyone got a lot accomplished yesterday.. taxes, leaf blowing, etc... I turned up some dirt for a small garden... I started some seeds in a tray for transplanting and started a few outdoors as well.. I want to see which way grows better... we should have some cucumbers for pickling, watermelons and strawberries... and for my tortoises, some pansies and violas. Have a little bit more to do today.. mostly just enjoy the sun shine and spring looking weather....



Looks like you got lots accomplished as well! We have too many darn free ranging Whitetail Deer that gobble up our vegg gardens. I’m planting sunflowers this year. Multi-flowering sunflowers that should be overlooked by the deer, and provide some cover for birds bees butterflies.

Cold here - but it’s nice n sunny.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, I recieved my hydroponic books yesterday. Thinking of making a system out of PVC pipe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, I recieved my hydroponic books yesterday. Thinking of making a system out of PVC pipe.



What are you wanting to grow?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> What are you wanting to grow?


my neighbors grow weed that way. It's legal here in Oregon...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like you got lots accomplished as well! We have too many darn free ranging Whitetail Deer that gobble up our vegg gardens. I’m planting sunflowers this year. Multi-flowering sunflowers that should be overlooked by the deer, and provide some cover for birds bees butterflies.
> 
> Cold here - but it’s nice n sunny.


We've had some sun here for about a week. Trees were starting to put buds on, daffodils and hyacinth were opening, so friday I made plans for working in the yard and weed eating and the like. When I got up Saturday I was full of enthusiasm looking forward to the tasks...Raining, thunder, lightening, wind and 35 degrees. Crud! Too bad I hadda stay in and watch old movies...This morning, same thing, sigh, so guess I'll be stuck inside playing with my birds and watching NASCAR.


----------



## Yvonne G

All the color combinations that Budgies come in, and your babies all look like the parents. Not to say they're not beautiful, just wondering why you're not getting other colors too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> All the color combinations that Budgies come in, and your babies all look like the parents. Not to say they're not beautiful, just wondering why you're not getting other colors too.


The natural color for wild Budgies is the basic green and yellow, all parakeets are descended from that color. Some are especially bred for different combos. The dad, (Charlie Sheen) is a harlequin, blk, white, blue. So I put Lindsey Lohan (yellow with a green back) and Charlie thinking I might get yellow and black or an unusual combination. I've had solid yellow babies, a few like Lindsey, a couple with small black splotches on the wings but not any of the unusual combos I was hoping for. Lindsey has already laid 2 fresh eggs and ALL the babies are still in the nest. Today I took out the new eggs, put in 3 phony eggs and 2 that didn't hatch from her last clutch. The directions for the phony eggs says that parakeet hens count their eggs... really? So I'm hoping she stops laying and sits and gets over all this broody nature...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> What are you wanting to grow?


Just greens for Opo. They say you can grow plants 40% faster. The dirt here is so lousy. I thought I might think out of the box. 
Why what were you thinking I was going to grow??


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> The natural color for wild Budgies is the basic green and yellow, all parakeets are descended from that color. Some are especially bred for different combos. The dad, (Charlie Sheen) is a harlequin, blk, white, blue. So I put Lindsey Lohan (yellow with a green back) and Charlie thinking I might get yellow and black or an unusual combination. I've had solid yellow babies, a few like Lindsey, a couple with small black splotches on the wings but not any of the unusual combos I was hoping for. Lindsey has already laid 2 fresh eggs and ALL the babies are still in the nest. Today I took out the new eggs, put in 3 phony eggs and 2 that didn't hatch from her last clutch. The directions for the phony eggs says that parakeet hens count their eggs... really? So I'm hoping she stops laying and sits and gets over all this broody nature...


Only way to do that is to remove the box.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Only way to do that is to remove the box.


all my research and the mom and pop pet store says that a bird as broody as this one might lay them on the floor of the cage or maybe get egg bound by taking the box out. She still has all her babies and is laying more eggs... The Vet who used to treat Bob told me to do it this way and so did my other sources. gotta stop her...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Just greens for Opo. They say you can grow plants 40% faster. The dirt here is so lousy. I thought I might think out of the box.
> Why what were you thinking I was going to grow??



Ogh, maybe tomatoes or other greens. “Greens“ grow so quickly that it’s easier i think using a flower box. Sam’s Club has some nice grow boxes...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny out, but Worked on some wood working projects. Finished up another snowman and working on a Cherry bowl from the wood I picked up a few weeks back.




The Original Logs


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny out, but Worked on some wood working projects. Finished up another snowman and working on a Cherry bowl from the wood I picked up a few weeks back.
> 
> View attachment 287159
> 
> 
> The Original Logs
> View attachment 287161


One man's throw aways is another man's treasure. Lovely bowl!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice sunset here tonight... enjoy all.
> 
> View attachment 287114


Beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

S


maggie18fan said:


> We've had some sun here for about a week. Trees were starting to put buds on, daffodils and hyacinth were opening, so friday I made plans for working in the yard and weed eating and the like. When I got up Saturday I was full of enthusiasm looking forward to the tasks...Raining, thunder, lightening, wind and 35 degrees. Crud! Too bad I hadda stay in and watch old movies...This morning, same thing, sigh, so guess I'll be stuck inside playing with my birds and watching NASCAR.
> View attachment 287127
> View attachment 287128
> View attachment 287129


...
Sweeet..?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> my neighbors grow weed that way. It's legal here in Oregon...


Well I guess they wouldn't mind if you plant dandelion greens next door? Right?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Well I guess they wouldn't mind if you plant dandelion greens next door? Right?


This is Oregon...dandelion should be the state flower. I moved to this house in 2005...the area was flooded with dandelions. I had a large Sulcata then (and I was younger) and I used to take plastic bags and wander the neighborhood and I would bring home large bags of the weed. Huge amounts....anyhow, now almost 15 years later it's like a scavenger hunt to find them. My neighbors yards are almost dandelion free and mine will be yellow with them in a couple weeks...and I am now trying to 'clean up another neighborhood...lol...for my 2 Sulcata...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, maybe tomatoes or other greens. “Greens“ grow so quickly that it’s easier i think using a flower box. Sam’s Club has some nice grow boxes...


This is all new to me. I probably will make mistakes. I will check out the grow boxes.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> This is Oregon...dandelion should be the state flower. I moved to this house in 2005...the area was flooded with dandelions. I had a large Sulcata then (and I was younger) and I used to take plastic bags and wander the neighborhood and I would bring home large bags of the weed. Huge amounts....anyhow, now almost 15 years later it's like a scavenger hunt to find them. My neighbors yards are almost dandelion free and mine will be yellow with them in a couple weeks...and I am now trying to 'clean up another neighborhood...lol...for my 2 Sulcata...


Our kroger now sells organic dandelion greens for people food. Too bad your neighbors don't know they could make a few bucks. I.takes a lot to kill off dandelion. Digging It up won't work. so what have they been up to. Saphire loves the bright yellow flowers. He thinks they're yummy. He likes the flowers so much he ate a poof ball once


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Just greens for Opo. They say you can grow plants 40% faster. The dirt here is so lousy. I thought I might think out of the box.
> Why what were you thinking I was going to grow??


U guys...


----------



## Yvonne G

Have you folks heard il Volo sing? OMG!! They give me goose bumps. I hate it when my scheduled TV show is pre empted, but this evening it was so they could show il Volo. Oh lordy, those guys can sing!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Have you folks heard il Volo sing? OMG!! They give me goose bumps. I hate it when my scheduled TV show is pre empted, but this evening it was so they could show il Volo. Oh lordy, those guys can sing!!!


Never heard of them. Time to Google!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Happy Monday everyone, Opo only gained not quite a pound this month. 
He has been on a 3lb + monthly weigh in. Is this normal?


----------



## Bébert81

Happy new Week! 
This Week-end I built a new greenhouse for my horsfieldii. I will post some pictures when I will install on the enclosure in few weeks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> Happy new Week!
> This Week-end I built a new greenhouse for my horsfieldii. I will post some pictures when I will install on the enclosure in few weeks.


Cant wait for some pics!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh, maybe tomatoes or other greens. “Greens“ grow so quickly that it’s easier i think using a flower box. Sam’s Club has some nice grow boxes...


I put the head of some left over collards in the dirt last year and it rooted and is still growing. Toretto dosent like anything (store bought) but turnip greens so he wouldn’t touch it. It actually looks like a tree now. Stayed green with leaves all winter too... crazy stuff!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Monday everyone, Opo only gained not quite a pound this month.
> He has been on a 3lb + monthly weigh in. Is this normal?


I wouldn’t worry at this point. He still gained and unless your noticing any other problems, he probably just pouted and stayed inside more due to the weather...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all... Time to do the dreaded Monday ;-(


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Our kroger now sells organic dandelion greens for people food. Too bad your neighbors don't know they could make a few bucks. I.takes a lot to kill off dandelion. Digging It up won't work. so what have they been up to. Saphire loves the bright yellow flowers. He thinks they're yummy. He likes the flowers so much he ate a poof ball once


I have been digging them out in my neighborhood for almost 15 years...that is why there are none growing there anymore. I only 'pick' them out of my yard...and planted some that I pulled out from the neighborhood and had a good root system.... I have one tort who only eats the flowers, but will eat a massive pile of them. But my Sulcata eat leaves and all....in fact. my box turtles will eat the leaves as well...


----------



## Bébert81

Ray--Opo said:


> Cant wait for some pics!


OK OK… 
So it is a small greenhouse I adapted.
Two panels are movable but I chosen to srew the left one.




With the wedge not used for the non-movable panel I saw it in the middle and use it as reinforcement between the opening.







I didn't have enough time to install the new greenhouse so the old one is still in service for few weeks. 

To finish just a picture of my tortoises enjoying the Sunday meal.



Both of them are rescue, that's why the male shell isn't so flat.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Have you folks heard il Volo sing? OMG!! They give me goose bumps. I hate it when my scheduled TV show is pre empted, but this evening it was so they could show il Volo. Oh lordy, those guys can sing!!!


I'll have to watch. The name sounds Hispanic and that's some of my favorite.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> I have been digging them out in my neighborhood for almost 15 years...that is why there are none growing there anymore. I only 'pick' them out of my yard...and planted some that I pulled out from the neighborhood and had a good root system.... I have one tort who only eats the flowers, but will eat a massive pile of them. But my Sulcata eat leaves and all....in fact. my box turtles will eat the leaves as well...


I kinda doubt that you killed the dandelions because I believe that if you don't get to the very bottom of the root, you'll see their bright yellow faces next year. Saphire loves the leaves too. But he sniffs each one before he'll eat it. We have a land snails here. I suspect that's why. He's a vegan through and through.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mid-60’s and sunny yesterday, same today as a storm blows up from the South bringing in more mild weather & rain. We got out for a few miles of paddling. Spotted plenty of ducks, geese, a pair of Tundra Swans, hawks n eagles too.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Wishing everyone a fabulous day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I wouldn’t worry at this point. He still gained and unless your noticing any other problems, he probably just pouted and stayed inside more due to the weather...


Thanks Heather, yesterday Opo did his morning ritual. There was brief sunshine so he waited in his usual basking area. Got tired of waiting, went back in his box and the rest of the day ( for hours) just looked outside. 70° so it was a little cool. I would pet his head and talk to him. But he was happy where he was. Finally he went to his sleeping position and I covered his box. 
I was worried about his actions, but Rose kept saying " he is fine ". I am sure he will be happier today. 80° and sunny!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> OK OK…
> So it is a small greenhouse I adapted.
> Two panels are movable but I chosen to srew the left one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the wedge not used for the non-movable panel I saw it in the middle and use it as reinforcement between the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have enough time to install the new greenhouse so the old one is still in service for few weeks.
> 
> To finish just a picture of my tortoises enjoying the Sunday meal.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them are rescue, that's why the male shell isn't so flat.


Great job! You have skills, everything looks square. ? Sometimes I think a smaller species is the way I should have went. But I have Opo and there is nothing that could make me part with him.?


----------



## Bébert81

Ray--Opo said:


> Great job! You have skills, everything looks square. ? Sometimes I think a smaller species is the way I should have went. But I have Opo and there is nothing that could make me part with him.?


Doing a hole on wood is less than my engineer level but I let my lil brother to do it because I gave him the both tortoises, I was just the hands and he was the brain. 
At the end you just need a jigsaw and a pencil! 

Because of my lack of area I only have "small" tortoises & turtles but at the end I hope have some big ones.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> This is all new to me. I probably will make mistakes. I will check out the grow boxes.



I think this is what I saw on the floor at Sams, they have other cheaper types as well.












Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club







www.samsclub.com





Whats nice is that they are elevated, made from resin (light weight, durable, won’t rot). 

*About this item*

Watering system: The self-watering system helps ensure proper moisture levels
Drainage system: A built-in tap lets you remove excess water effortlessly
Construction: Durable resin stands up to wear and tear
Dimensions: 33.46"H x44.76"W x 18.56"D


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm turning to my fellow know-it-alls for the answer to this question: Are my broken sump pumps recyclable or do they go in the garbage? I use dirty water sump pumps to circulate the water through a filter for my snapping turtle. Because they run day and night, they don't last long. I get maybe one full winter, spring, summer, autumn season out of one pump. The shelf in my garage that holds all these broken down pumps is full and sagging, so I'd like to put them out for the garbage collector. Hence my dilemma. Our city has three trash receptacles - garbage, recycle and green waste. Which receptacle do I put the pumps in?


----------



## Yvonne G

I got an email from my son in Texas this a.m. telling me that a kid in my step great grandson's school had brought a gun to school and was playing with it. He dropped the gun and it went off. The school was immediately put on lockdown, along with a couple other schools in that same area. No one was hurt, thank goodness. Evidently it's ok in Texas to have guns and carry them, but how irresponsible of those parents to make the gun so handy that the kid could find it and take it to school. And the kid had obviously NOT been schooled on gun safety.









North Forney Student Arrested; Gun Accidentally Discharged at School: KCSO


A North Forney High School student is in custody after a gun that was taken to school accidentally discharged Monday, prompting a lock down and concern a school shooting may be underway.




www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kayaking along the rivers that feed the great Chesapeake Bay often finds us exploring all those little streams & creeks that feed the Bay. This often can only be done at “High Tide”


Yvonne G said:


> I'm turning to my fellow know-it-alls for the answer to this question: Are my broken sump pumps recyclable or do they go in the garbage? I use dirty water sump pumps to circulate the water through a filter for my snapping turtle. Because they run day and night, they don't last long. I get maybe one full winter, spring, summer, autumn season out of one pump. The shelf in my garage that holds all these broken down pumps is full and sagging, so I'd like to put them out for the garbage collector. Hence my dilemma. Our city has three trash receptacles - garbage, recycle and green waste. Which receptacle do I put the pumps in?



I would say - garbage. It’s not green waste & although there are pieces to recycle, it’s not the kind of thing dumped in a recycling bin. Some “handymen” like to disassemble motors & get usable bits....but id trash.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, yesterday Opo did his morning ritual. There was brief sunshine so he waited in his usual basking area. Got tired of waiting, went back in his box and the rest of the day ( for hours) just looked outside. 70° so it was a little cool. I would pet his head and talk to him. But he was happy where he was. Finally he went to his sleeping position and I covered his box.
> I was worried about his actions, but Rose kept saying " he is fine ". I am sure he will be happier today. 80° and sunny!


He's probably as tired of the cooler then normal temperature as you. I don't hibernate Saphire but he still goes through his slow down time in the winter. Doesn't eat as much everyday so maybe not maintaining his normal weight. Opo gained a little. Have you been flashed yet??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Have you folks heard il Volo sing? OMG!! They give me goose bumps. I hate it when my scheduled TV show is pre empted, but this evening it was so they could show il Volo. Oh lordy, those guys can sing!!!


I looked them up on utube last night. I saw their classical and their Hispanic rock music. I love the song they originally did on probably American Idol. I think I actually saw that episode a few years ago. What was really fun and funny was...I saw my favorite Hispanic rock singer in one of their videos. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I got an email from my son in Texas this a.m. telling me that a kid in my step great grandson's school had brought a gun to school and was playing with it. He dropped the gun and it went off. The school was immediately put on lockdown, along with a couple other schools in that same area. No one was hurt, thank goodness. Evidently it's ok in Texas to have guns and carry them, but how irresponsible of those parents to make the gun so handy that the kid could find it and take it to school. And the kid had obviously NOT been schooled on gun safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Forney Student Arrested; Gun Accidentally Discharged at School: KCSO
> 
> 
> A North Forney High School student is in custody after a gun that was taken to school accidentally discharged Monday, prompting a lock down and concern a school shooting may be underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcdfw.com


Oh wow. Well...maybe there could be a law. If your registered gun is not in your control, report it stolen or be in trooouble. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Happy new Week!
> This Week-end I built a new greenhouse for my horsfieldii. I will post some pictures when I will install on the enclosure in few weeks.


I do the lids like that for my outdoor enclosure. It's 4' × 8'. So the lids are 4' × 4' and covered with hardware cloth. Both have hinges and a lock. I have a horsfieldii also. I don't lock the padlock unless I leave home. I just set it so raccoons or such can't wiggle their way into my little guy.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I got an email from my son in Texas this a.m. telling me that a kid in my step great grandson's school had brought a gun to school and was playing with it. He dropped the gun and it went off. The school was immediately put on lockdown, along with a couple other schools in that same area. No one was hurt, thank goodness. Evidently it's ok in Texas to have guns and carry them, but how irresponsible of those parents to make the gun so handy that the kid could find it and take it to school. And the kid had obviously NOT been schooled on gun safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Forney Student Arrested; Gun Accidentally Discharged at School: KCSO
> 
> 
> A North Forney High School student is in custody after a gun that was taken to school accidentally discharged Monday, prompting a lock down and concern a school shooting may be underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcdfw.com



This kind of stuff makes me SO angry! People are always griping about their loss of rights and such but they don’t understand nor educate themselves on the responsibility that comes with those rights..kids are no longer kids these days..their innocence stolen by exposure to ignorance....the very same ignorance that limits and restricts the rights of deserving people.. it’s a vicious circle !


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> He's probably as tired of the cooler then normal temperature as you. I don't hibernate Saphire but he still goes through his slow down time in the winter. Doesn't eat as much everyday so maybe not maintaining his normal weight. Opo gained a little. Have you been flashed yet??



There was definitely an exposure moment posted... lol


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> I do the lids like that for my outdoor enclosure. It's 4' × 8'. So the lids are 4' × 4' and covered with hardware cloth. Both have hinges and a lock. I have a horsfieldii also. I don't lock the padlock unless I leave home. I just set it so raccoons or such can't wiggle their way into my little guy.


I never close the greenhouse with more than leaves, my enclosure is high and hide from the road by a wall.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, ive officially put our snow shovel away into the barn. No snow this year! It’s SPRING!


----------



## Maro2Bear

There’s been an old bird house in our back garden for many many years now....was there when we bought our house. After all this time, and no maintenance.....the roof disintegrated, but the body was in good enough shape to attempt a new roof..... so, here’s a new roof. I’ll probably give it a shingle or some paint & get it back out Quickly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Must be a busy day.....ok, I’ll continue. Bought some onion sets & got them planted! One barrel of red pearl onions and one of golden. Sets are from Canada but packaged in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the old bird house refurnished. New roof, some new color, a new perch....and shiny shingles on the new roof!
The bottom half of this “bird house“ is cut out so bees & wasps & bumble bees can inhabit. In fact, there are a few old wasp nests in there as we rehab. “This Old Bird House” is ready for a new season.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> There’s been an old bird house in our back garden for many many years now....was there when we bought our house. After all this time, and no maintenance.....the roof disintegrated, but the body was in good enough shape to attempt a new roof..... so, here’s a new roof. I’ll probably give it a shingle or some paint & get it back out Quickly.
> 
> View attachment 287324


It looks like a quaint little home in a really old village...and very worth saving.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> It looks like a quaint little home in a really old village...and very worth saving.



Yes...a pix before the previous pix with the new perch & shingle roof.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> There was definitely an exposure moment posted... lol


Yes...I couldn't remember if that happened lately or not. I was just thinking in text...probably not a good idea but wondering if Opo is a teenager or full grown adult.?and still doing a healthy weight gain. I never got to raise a baby.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s our baby enjoying her dinner...hay, cactus pads, cactus fruit, pumpkin, dandelion, kale and mazuri...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...a pix before the previous pix with the new perch & shingle roof.
> 
> View attachment 287336


The wildlife will probably love the home improvement. Especially the birds. It has a nice scratchy roof for their claws.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Must be a busy day.....ok, I’ll continue. Bought some onion sets & got them planted! One barrel of red pearl onions and one of golden. Sets are from Canada but packaged in Pennsylvania.
> 
> View attachment 287328
> View attachment 287329


----------



## EllieMay

My cucumbers are about 4” high already (just started Saturday), watermelons freshly sprouted to 2” and my strawberries.... well nothing there yet?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And the old bird house refurnished. New roof, some new color, a new perch....and shiny shingles on the new roof!
> The bottom half of this “bird house“ is cut out so bees & wasps & bumble bees can inhabit. In fact, there are a few old wasp nests in there as we rehab. “This Old Bird House” is ready for a new season.
> 
> View attachment 287332



I love it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes...I couldn't remember if that happened lately or not. I was just thinking in text...probably not a good idea but wondering if Opo is a teenager or full grown adult.?and still doing a healthy weight gain. I never got to raise a baby.



I think he is fresh in the middle of mine... will be three this year and has just discovered and revealed himself ?. my babies will be two and Toretto will be four...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s our baby enjoying her dinner...hay, cactus pads, cactus fruit, pumpkin, dandelion, kale and mazuri...
> 
> View attachment 287343



Myyyyy.... what a big ol baby you have ;~}. LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Look what my sister made for Cinder... she’s so talented with stuff like this.. very creative... I didn’t inherit any of those genes... I’m more of a “bob the builder” type.. lol...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> My cucumbers are about 4” high already (just started Saturday), watermelons freshly sprouted to 2” and my strawberries.... well nothing there yet?



wow! Was Summer-like here....breezy, but sunny n warm.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Look what my sister made for Cinder... she’s so talented with stuff like this.. very creative... I didn’t inherit any of those genes... I’m more of a “bob the builder” type.. lol...


I still have a 3’ long triple braid rope toy I braided with 1/2” cotton rope. They use to play tug every now and then. Good toys last long and her look really good!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Look what my sister made for Cinder... she’s so talented with stuff like this.. very creative... I didn’t inherit any of those genes... I’m more of a “bob the builder” type.. lol...
> 
> View attachment 287349
> View attachment 287350
> View attachment 287351


LOVE the bow!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Look what my sister made for Cinder... she’s so talented with stuff like this.. very creative... I didn’t inherit any of those genes... I’m more of a “bob the builder” type.. lol...
> 
> View attachment 287349
> View attachment 287350
> View attachment 287351


Did your sister make a collar and a leash so she could take a walk with Cinder straight to her house? Hehehe. I admit she'd be hard to resist.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This kind of stuff makes me SO angry! People are always griping about their loss of rights and such but they don’t understand nor educate themselves on the responsibility that comes with those rights..kids are no longer kids these days..their innocence stolen by exposure to ignorance....the very same ignorance that limits and restricts the rights of deserving people.. it’s a vicious circle !


Yes and there's millions of other children and teens in our country with access to guns. You only hear about the one here and there on the news that does something stupid.


----------



## Bébert81

Have a good day! 
Weekend is coming! 
I will go to Bordeaux not for the wine but for the general meeting of the FFEPT (Fédération Francophone pour l'Elevage et la Protection des Tortues) the french confederation for turtle/tortoises enthusiasts.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Did your sister make a collar and a leash so she could take a walk with Cinder straight to her house? Hehehe. I admit she'd be hard to resist.


Oh She’s definitely hooked on bulldogs! Less than two weeks after I brought Cinder home, she went and got her a puppy... now she has two lol


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!! Hubby & I are chaperoning the kindergarten zoo trip today) yah!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! Hubby & I are chaperoning the kindergarten zoo trip today) yah!!



yeah....pix of animals & reptiles & birds ogh my!


----------



## Yvonne G

I rue the day I ever fired my cable compny!

I didn't need a clock in my bedroom because the cable box had a nice, lighted, bright digital clock on it. So when I woke up in the a.m. I looked at the cable box and knew it was time to get up. . . or not.

I fired the cable company because it's pretty wasteful paying $130 or so a month for something that caused me to sit around mindlessly. And $$ is tight.

So this a.m. I woke up and stayed awake, so figured it was time to get up. I made the bed, fed the kittens, cleaned the litter box, got dressed and sat down at the computer to tend to my moderator duties. I happened to glance at the time on the bottom of the screen - 4:30a!!! YIPES!! I coulda' stayed in my nice warm bed a couple more hours!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I rue the day I ever fired my cable compny!
> 
> I didn't need a clock in my bedroom because the cable box had a nice, lighted, bright digital clock on it. So when I woke up in the a.m. I looked at the cable box and knew it was time to get up. . . or not.
> 
> I fired the cable company because it's pretty wasteful paying $130 or so a month for something that caused me to sit around mindlessly. And $$ is tight.
> 
> So this a.m. I woke up and stayed awake, so figured it was time to get up. I made the bed, fed the kittens, cleaned the litter box, got dressed and sat down at the computer to tend to my moderator duties. I happened to glance at the time on the bottom of the screen - 4:30a!!! YIPES!! I coulda' stayed in my nice warm bed a couple more hours!



Now you have time to cast & take a nap!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Now you have time to REST & take a nap!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Re-roofing, rehab & painting of the old bird house is complete. It’s planted back in the back garden for another few years.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh She’s definitely hooked on bulldogs! Less than two weeks after I brought Cinder home, she went and got her a puppy... now she has two lol


Sounds like a fun foursome to me.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Re-roofing, rehab & painting of the old bird house is complete. It’s planted back in the back garden for another few years.
> 
> View attachment 287395


Just beautiful. I can't wait to see some pics of all your happy campers soon. Spring is springing.


----------



## Cathie G

I have to brag a bit...I won the lottery!... The problem is it was one of those tickets with a dang leprechaun. I felt like an old hen scratching for anything during the first 10. I was feeling like I got ripped off by the last ticket. ?But hay I didn't. After that I decided to reinvest my 10 bucks. I wound up with $12 extra and some schools got $10 extra. I somehow think this relates???


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Hay.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Have a good day!
> Weekend is coming!
> I will go to Bordeaux not for the wine but for the general meeting of the FFEPT (Fédération Francophone pour l'Elevage et la Protection des Tortues) the french confederation for turtle/tortoises enthusiasts.


Wow...have a great weekend! It looks like you've won the lottery also.


----------



## Yvonne G

NOW you tell me! I've spent the last two hours out in the driveway practicing my casting!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I rue the day I ever fired my cable compny!
> 
> I didn't need a clock in my bedroom because the cable box had a nice, lighted, bright digital clock on it. So when I woke up in the a.m. I looked at the cable box and knew it was time to get up. . . or not.
> 
> I fired the cable company because it's pretty wasteful paying $130 or so a month for something that caused me to sit around mindlessly. And $$ is tight.
> 
> So this a.m. I woke up and stayed awake, so figured it was time to get up. I made the bed, fed the kittens, cleaned the litter box, got dressed and sat down at the computer to tend to my moderator duties. I happened to glance at the time on the bottom of the screen - 4:30a!!! YIPES!! I coulda' stayed in my nice warm bed a couple more hours!


I woke up at 5am and couldn't decide weather to get up or not. But I did after laying there debating with myself. Not sure what that is in California time. Maybe 1. I hope it's not catching. I need my beauty sleep really bad.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rather than bore you all with EVEN MORE kayaking photos, I thought id provide something different. Here's a short time-lapse video of our recent trip.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! Hubby & I are chaperoning the kindergarten zoo trip today) yah!!


I hope I get to not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bébert81

Morning all! 



Cathie G said:


> Wow...have a great weekend! It looks like you've won the lottery also.


Héhé it's a nice event where I will see friends so I am very impatient.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I have to brag a bit...I won the lottery!... The problem is it was one of those tickets with a dang leprechaun. I felt like an old hen scratching for anything during the first 10. I was feeling like I got ripped off by the last ticket. ?But hay I didn't. After that I decided to reinvest my 10 bucks. I wound up with $12 extra and some schools got $10 extra. I somehow think this relates???


Oh how fun! Hubby will make fun of me because I’m such a miser... we will go to the boats once in GREAT while.. I will only spend $20.. I can play video poker for a couple hours and get served a couple free drinks so I won’t feel like I’ve lost any money...just paid for my time and alcohol... and if I do happen to break even or win even $5 more, I am ecstatic!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Rather than bore you all with EVEN MORE kayaking photos, I thought id provide something different. Here's a short time-lapse video of our recent trip.



Wow..... nice. That looks marshy? I love it... lots of critters hide there;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Didn’t get too many pics because I was trying not to loose kids! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Rather than bore you all with EVEN MORE kayaking photos, I thought id provide something different. Here's a short time-lapse video of our recent trip.


I don't think any of us are ever bored looking at your pictures, Mark.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think any of us are ever bored looking at your pictures, Mark.



Aagh, good! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Wow..... nice. That looks marshy? I love it... lots of critters hide there;-)



The marshy bits are up the little creeks that feed into the rivers that feed the Chesapeake Bay.
Here’s a wider perspective for you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A cold front moved in overnight, some rain, no sun. Chilly. Decided to make a bud vase from one of the cherry branches/logs that I picked up along side the road a few weeks back.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a beautiful day outside today, and as I was standing there looking at my pond I see that it is awake! A VERY large RES swam over to me begging. So I moved over where the sun was at my back and I could see better into the water, and I spotted a fairly large gold fish. Years ago I put a couple dozen feeder gold fish in there for mosquito control, and they grew and multiplied, but the fry were all eaten by the turtles, which took care of overpopulation on the fish's part. Then one day when I came outside I saw a heron sitting on my garage roof (the garage is right next to the pod). And after that I never saw any gold fish anymore. I now have mosquito fish in there.

So I'm standing there looking at the turtles. I see a couple large soft shells, some VERY large female RES, a couple pond turtles. . . and wait a minute. . . hold it. . . is that? OMG! you guys should SEE the size of that gold fish! All I can say is if I caught it on hook and line it would be a KEEPER!!!! It's about a foot long, not including the tail (which is long and graceful) and about 4" top to bottom. He would roll on the top of the water, then just sit there enjoying the warmer top water. I thought about going in to get my camera, but you know how that goes. I'd never see it again in my lifetime if I got the camera.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh how fun! Hubby will make fun of me because I’m such a miser... we will go to the boats once in GREAT while.. I will only spend $20.. I can play video poker for a couple hours and get served a couple free drinks so I won’t feel like I’ve lost any money...just paid for my time and alcohol... and if I do happen to break even or win even $5 more, I am ecstatic!


Yep that's me exactly. I find sooo many good deals "or steals" while doing my regular shopping for my animals. I hate to blow even $10 on a pig in the poke. When I do though just for fun, I at least have to break even or I'm ticked.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful day outside today, and as I was standing there looking at my pond I see that it is awake! A VERY large RES swam over to me begging. So I moved over where the sun was at my back and I could see better into the water, and I spotted a fairly large gold fish. Years ago I put a couple dozen feeder gold fish in there for mosquito control, and they grew and multiplied, but the fry were all eaten by the turtles, which took care of overpopulation on the fish's part. Then one day when I came outside I saw a heron sitting on my garage roof (the garage is right next to the pod). And after that I never saw any gold fish anymore. I now have mosquito fish in there.
> 
> So I'm standing there looking at the turtles. I see a couple large soft shells, some VERY large female RES, a couple pond turtles. . . and wait a minute. . . hold it. . . is that? OMG! you guys should SEE the size of that gold fish! All I can say is if I caught it on hook and line it would be a KEEPER!!!! It's about a foot long, not including the tail (which is long and graceful) and about 4" top to bottom. He would roll on the top of the water, then just sit there enjoying the warmer top water. I thought about going in to get my camera, but you know how that goes. I'd never see it again in my lifetime if I got the camera.


That picture was for your eyes only and a gift. If you were taking a picture you might have missed the moment. How beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh, good! ?


Well...I never get bored in the CDR unless no ones posting pics and stuff. I can be in a room full of people and be bored stiff and yawning my head off. But never here. If nothings going on here I check out other threads and learn a bit on the TFO. I love that too.


----------



## Cathie G

Oh my garsh...it's funny how even typos somehow relate here


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tha


Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh...it's funny how even typos somehow relate here


t is like how all my posts are that to my tiny phone keyboard and my tiny attention span- see t was supposed to be “that”


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Tha
> 
> t is like how all my posts are that to my tiny phone keyboard and my tiny attention span- see t was supposed to be “that”


Well...Marko2bear had Yavonne out casting a fishing line when he was really trying to tell her to rest. Well...then it was a good thing she was just practicing in the driveway because later she got to see her beautiful goldfish that's a keeper. Knowing Yavonne she would have sat down to save the darling after she hooked him...then it would be 911." I sat down to rest and save my fish and I can't get up." (Too much like me)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I think this is what I saw on the floor at Sams, they have other cheaper types as well.
> 
> View attachment 287279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.samsclub.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats nice is that they are elevated, made from resin (light weight, durable, won’t rot).
> 
> *About this item*
> 
> Watering system: The self-watering system helps ensure proper moisture levels
> Drainage system: A built-in tap lets you remove excess water effortlessly
> Construction: Durable resin stands up to wear and tear
> Dimensions: 33.46"H x44.76"W x 18.56"D


I will definitely pick up a few of those. I wanted them off the ground for easier access for me. 
Thanks Mark. 
Are you suggesting the sofa for my new shed??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> He's probably as tired of the cooler then normal temperature as you. I don't hibernate Saphire but he still goes through his slow down time in the winter. Doesn't eat as much everyday so maybe not maintaining his normal weight. Opo gained a little. Have you been flashed yet??


I think Opo hasn't figured out what to do with it. The other morning he was standing tall in one spot. Head going in and out. I don't know if he has figured out to put it back in. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Haven't been here in a few days. Hope everyone is doing good. I will try to catch up. 
Been dealing with local government for a building permit for the shed.
Mon doctors appointment Tues therapy weds had to go and get a environmental impact clearance for the shed 30 bucks. Thur building department to apply for permit. 120 bucks. Today to county clerk to file notice of commencement10 bucks.
But the county clerk's office was also a early voting pole. So my wife voted also. All those depts were at different locations. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think Opo hasn't figured out what to do with it. The other morning he was standing tall in one spot. Head going in and out. I don't know if he has figured out to put it back in. ?


Don't do what I did to Saphire is all I can tell you. It's a good thing for Opo and you that he's so heavy you think twice before picking him up...?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Don't do what I did to Saphire is all I can tell you. It's a good thing for Opo and you that he's so heavy you think twice before picking him up...?


What happened when you picked up Sapphire?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> What happened when you picked up Sapphire?


Oh my garsh...I saw some thing I never want to see again. I was racking my brain to think of a way to get my little darling's packaging back where it belonged. I've been around animals all my life and never saw any thing like that. Not even compared to a horse in the field. It took me quite a while before (must have been the Lord) I realized what I'd seen. Well...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's a beautiful day outside today, and as I was standing there looking at my pond I see that it is awake! A VERY large RES swam over to me begging. So I moved over where the sun was at my back and I could see better into the water, and I spotted a fairly large gold fish. Years ago I put a couple dozen feeder gold fish in there for mosquito control, and they grew and multiplied, but the fry were all eaten by the turtles, which took care of overpopulation on the fish's part. Then one day when I came outside I saw a heron sitting on my garage roof (the garage is right next to the pod). And after that I never saw any gold fish anymore. I now have mosquito fish in there.
> 
> So I'm standing there looking at the turtles. I see a couple large soft shells, some VERY large female RES, a couple pond turtles. . . and wait a minute. . . hold it. . . is that? OMG! you guys should SEE the size of that gold fish! All I can say is if I caught it on hook and line it would be a KEEPER!!!! It's about a foot long, not including the tail (which is long and graceful) and about 4" top to bottom. He would roll on the top of the water, then just sit there enjoying the warmer top water. I thought about going in to get my camera, but you know how that goes. I'd never see it again in my lifetime if I got the camera.


Sounds like an amazing view... I wouldn’t leave either!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh...I saw some thing I never want to see again. I was racking my brain to think of a way to get my little darling's packaging back where it belonged. I've been around animals all my life and never saw any thing like that. Not even compared to a horse in the field. It took me quite a while before (must have been the Lord) I realized what I'd seen. Well...


??? that happened to me about a month ago. I took a pic and posted it my Opo 2.0 thread. It is definitely alien like.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning or evening depending on where you live. Thurs we had a record breaking temp of 90°. Today high of 65°. Normal temp for this time of year is 77°. Hopefully this is the last cold spell. Opo is tired of his outside enclosure. He wants the whole backyard. Hopefully within the next 3 weeks everything will be fenced in for him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Well...Marko2bear had Yavonne out casting a fishing line when he was really trying to tell her to rest. Well...then it was a good thing she was just practicing in the driveway because later she got to see her beautiful goldfish that's a keeper. Knowing Yavonne she would have sat down to save the darling after she hooked him...then it would be 911." I sat down to rest and save my fish and I can't get up." (Too much like me)


I'm glad somebody's paying attention! Sometimes I feel like I'm talking to myself!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Haven't been here in a few days. Hope everyone is doing good. I will try to catch up.
> Been dealing with local government for a building permit for the shed.
> Mon doctors appointment Tues therapy weds had to go and get a environmental impact clearance for the shed 30 bucks. Thur building department to apply for permit. 120 bucks. Today to county clerk to file notice of commencement10 bucks.
> But the county clerk's office was also a early voting pole. So my wife voted also. All those depts were at different locations. ?


Really? I've built four sheds on my property and no one from any government agency has said a word about it. I was told early on that I couldn't put up a 6' fence across the front of the property, had to be 3', but they're not interested in sheds, only more permanent buildings.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning or evening depending on where you live. Thurs we had a record breaking temp of 90°. Today high of 65°. Normal temp for this time of year is 77°. Hopefully this is the last cold spell. Opo is tired of his outside enclosure. He wants the whole backyard. Hopefully within the next 3 weeks everything will be fenced in for him.


Our winter weather has been unseasonably warm too. I'm thinking the danger of frosty nights has passed and I can start bringing the plants out of the greenhouse.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning or evening depending on where you live. Thurs we had a record breaking temp of 90°. Today high of 65°. Normal temp for this time of year is 77°. Hopefully this is the last cold spell. Opo is tired of his outside enclosure. He wants the whole backyard. Hopefully within the next 3 weeks everything will be fenced in for him.



Those are some warm temps for March. That said, going to be mid-60’s here this weekend with a good chance of 70 on Monday. Everything is blooming way early & trees are starting to bud out as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Really? I've built four sheds on my property and no one from any government agency has said a word about it. I was told early on that I couldn't put up a 6' fence across the front of the property, had to be 3', but they're not interested in sheds, only more permanent buildings.



Around here, I think it’s more of getting “permission” from your HOA than the State or local government. There are size limitations & some architectural limits too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from our local Lidl where they had advertised a fantastic sale on fresh salmon......but, all sold out by the time we got there. Apparently they sold their allotted 20 cases in the first hour they were open.

But, they did have some nice stainless steel hand gardening tools.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Around here, I think it’s more of getting “permission” from your HOA than the State or local government. There are size limitations & some architectural limits too.


Ah, I see. I'm my own HOA!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not the best pix, but just to close out this bud vase project, then maybe on to another bowl.

From discarded cherry tree limbs on the side of the road, to a simple bud vase.

Taking Shape



Finished Off


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best pix, but just to close out this bud vase project, then maybe on to another bowl.
> 
> From discarded cherry tree limbs on the side of the road, to a simple bud vase.
> 
> Taking Shape
> View attachment 287520
> 
> 
> Finished Off
> View attachment 287521
> View attachment 287522


That was a pretty piece of wood. Turned into a pretty good-looking bud vase. Would be interesting to know what the fellow who discarded the wood thinks about its repurposing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Once my box turtles go into brumation mode I hardly ever go back into their yard. This a.m. I did. Holy cow! I had a little bit of mint planted next to their "pond." This a.m. you couldn't even see the pond. It was covered in mint. Thankfully the roots hadn't destroyed the cement bottom, so I just pulled it all out, and I found two box turtles brumating under the roots, totally submerged in the water. I didn't know box turtles brumated like that. They're alive, so I guess it was ok. 

Yesterday it was 81F degrees and sunny. Today it is cloudy and about 55F and supposed to rain later in the day. Yeah, right. I'll believe that when I see it. I was going to mow, but don't really have the inclination to work outside. Don't feel like working inside either. Maybe I'll just play with the kittens!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I will definitely pick up a few of those. I wanted them off the ground for easier access for me.
> Thanks Mark.
> Are you suggesting the sofa for my new shed??



I’m sure you saw the planter! ?????


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Our winter weather has been unseasonably warm too. I'm thinking the danger of frosty nights has passed and I can start bringing the plants out of the greenhouse.


Prepare for SKEETERS!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best pix, but just to close out this bud vase project, then maybe on to another bowl.
> 
> From discarded cherry tree limbs on the side of the road, to a simple bud vase.
> 
> Taking Shape
> View attachment 287520
> 
> 
> Finished Off
> View attachment 287521
> View attachment 287522



Really nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from our local Lidl where they had advertised a fantastic sale on fresh salmon......but, all sold out by the time we got there. Apparently they sold their allotted 20 cases in the first hour they were open.
> 
> But, they did have some nice stainless steel hand gardening tools.
> 
> View attachment 287519




Ok....early birds get the worms. Went back to our Lidl again this morning for opening hours to catch some salmon. Scored. On special at half the marked price.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....early birds get the worms. Went back to our Lidl again this morning for opening hours to catch some salmon. Scored. On special at half the marked price.
> 
> View attachment 287593


Super good find! I love fresh salmon but I am very picky about how it’s prepared... if I can smell it, I’m not eating it! There used to be a restaurant some years ago that made a smoked salmon spread on their appetizer menu,,, it was delicious! Then, they went out of business... I made numerous attempts to replicate the recipe and finally got pretty close... its all out what type of salmon you use...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Super good find! I love fresh salmon but I am very picky about how it’s prepared... if I can smell it, I’m not eating it! There used to be a restaurant some years ago that made a smoked salmon spread on their appetizer menu,,, it was delicious! Then, they went out of business... I made numerous attempts to replicate the recipe and finally got pretty close... its all out what type of salmon you use...



Yes, we too like salmon and have been pleased the freshness/taste of the Lidl supplied salmon. This is all fresh, never frozen from Chile. We prepare pretty simply too. Let the salmon sing.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't care much for fish, however, cat fish is pretty tasty. If you held me down and forced me to eat fish, I could stomach cat fish.


----------



## Blackdog1714

A health inspector gave me a good little secret years ago- don't eat fish at a place that smells like fish! Fresh fish has ltlle to no aroma!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> A health inspector gave me a good little secret years ago- don't eat fish at a place that smells like fish! Fresh fish has ltlle to no aroma!



Yep. Same thing with mussels, oysters & muskrat. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I grew up on catfish and panfish (bluegill/crappie/perch). My grampa made em all kinds of ways. I will snag catfish filets if I am at the good stores!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm glad somebody's paying attention! Sometimes I feel like I'm talking to myself!!


Ur not...but sometimes I do. After a day here I am talking to myself. I'll get real worried if I answer myself...sometimes I do that though when I send myself a photo if that counts...I'm in real trooouble.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Really? I've built four sheds on my property and no one from any government agency has said a word about it. I was told early on that I couldn't put up a 6' fence across the front of the property, had to be 3', but they're not interested in sheds, only more permanent buildings.


I could chance not pulling a permit. A week after the shed is delivered the fence will go up. The company doing the fence had to pull a permit. That means the inspector will be in my backyard. If he checks and I didn't pull a permit for the shed. I would get fined. The shed has to be 10' from back property line and 5' from the side property lines and 5' from septic field.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Our winter weather has been unseasonably warm too. I'm thinking the danger of frosty nights has passed and I can start bringing the plants out of the greenhouse.


Yvonne if I grow dandelion. When I cut some for Opo will it grow back?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Yvonne if I grow dandelion. When I cut some for Opo will it grow back?



Not Yvonne here.....but, if you just pull off the leaves & blossoms from a dandelion it will keep putting out new leaves. If you pull it out of the ground.....long roots will break off & stay in the ground & regrow, but slowly. So, break off flowers & blossoms & it will keep putting out leaves all Summer long. Will slow down if you get frost there....


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I don't care much for fish, however, cat fish is pretty tasty. If you held me down and forced me to eat fish, I could stomach cat fish.


We didn’t have much money growing up and we lived on a lake.. My dad and mom both loved to fish... Dad was an avid hunter also.. anyway, all we ever ate meat-wise was wild... and at least 75% was fish... especially in the spring... catfish or white perch \crappy... every now n then bass... I ate so much fish growing up, that I wouldn’t touch freshwater fish until just the last couple years!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> We didn’t have much money growing up and we lived on a lake.. My dad and mom both loved to fish... Dad was an avid hunter also.. anyway, all we ever ate meat-wise was wild... and at least 75% was fish... especially in the spring... catfish or white perch \crappy... every now n then bass... I ate so much fish growing up, that I wouldn’t touch freshwater fish until just the last couple years!!!


Very true I am particular about my fish. Since my buddy got rid of his boat I haven’t been on the rapahanock river which has channel catfish in the brackish area of it. Oh my nothing even close to it for taste!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Not Yvonne here.....but, if you just pull off the leaves & blossoms from a dandelion it will keep putting out new leaves. If you pull it out of the ground.....long roots will break off & stay in the ground & regrow, but slowly. So, break off flowers & blossoms & it will keep putting out leaves all Summer long. Will slow down if you get frost there....


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....early birds get the worms. Went back to our Lidl again this morning for opening hours to catch some salmon. Scored. On special at half the marked price.
> 
> View attachment 287593


When we had a home in Michigan. I spent all spring, summer and fall catching salmon on lake Michigan. Usually 200 to 300 salmon a year. I still have my boat so I can fish when I'm there.
My son Ray holding a 25lb king salmon 


A slow day?


My first fish(lake trout) after my accident.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy new Week!
So nice meeting in Bordeaux! So impatient to participate to the next one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, hope you have adjusted to daylight savings time. Still haven't caught up here. These temp changes in the weather are affecting my body. I guess I most have some sulcata in my DNA ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> When we had a home in Michigan. I spent all spring, summer and fall catching salmon on lake Michigan. Usually 200 to 300 salmon a year. I still have my boat so I can fish when I'm there.
> My son Ray holding a 25lb king salmon
> View attachment 287662
> 
> A slow day?
> View attachment 287663
> 
> My first fish(lake trout) after my accident.
> View attachment 287664


That looks like sooo much fun! I haven’t been on a good fishing trip in several years... it’s about time I think! I hope you get your prosthetics back in order so you can maneuver that boat as the weather heats up!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope you have adjusted to daylight savings time. Still haven't caught up here. These temp changes in the weather are affecting my body. I guess I most have some sulcata in my DNA ?



My internal time clock starts making me adjust before the time actually changes... kids are on spring break this week so they get to ease into it! Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yvonne if I grow dandelion. When I cut some for Opo will it grow back?


Yes, just don't cut down too close to the earth.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That looks like sooo much fun! I haven’t been on a good fishing trip in several years... it’s about time I think! I hope you get your prosthetics back in order so you can maneuver that boat as the weather heats up!


We are planning to go to Michigan in May. I am keeping a eye on the Corona virus. I am one of the high risk, over 60, damaged heart, bad lung and diabetes. In fact this morning I decided not to venture out in the public. There are to many unanswered questions at this time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, just don't cut down too close to the earth.


Thank you!


----------



## Munchin

Hey guys! It’s Austin, Aka Killerrookie. I couldn’t seem to use the app anymore and lost my login info so I created this account. I figured I’d stop in and say hi. Especially Adam! Hello!


----------



## Yvonne G

Munchin said:


> Hey guys! It’s Austin, Aka Killerrookie. I couldn’t seem to use the app anymore and lost my login info so I created this account. I figured I’d stop in and say hi. Especially Adam! Hello!


Are you going to be "Munchin" from now on, or do you think you'll ever figure out how to get back on as killerrookie? I can combine the two accounts as Munchin if you'd like.


----------



## Yvonne G

If you like cats, you gotta' see this:


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope you have adjusted to daylight savings time. Still haven't caught up here. These temp changes in the weather are affecting my body. I guess I most have some sulcata in my DNA ?


Saphire doesn't get up until 9ish so it's 10ish now...and I don't care what the rest of the world is doing. Same with my other critters. I can sleep in and it won't matter too much.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> If you like cats, you gotta' see this:


That's so funny. I used to dress up my cat's in my baby doll clothes. I didn't realise that my parents probably liked "the look" more then me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> When we had a home in Michigan. I spent all spring, summer and fall catching salmon on lake Michigan. Usually 200 to 300 salmon a year. I still have my boat so I can fish when I'm there.
> My son Ray holding a 25lb king salmon
> View attachment 287662
> 
> A slow day?
> View attachment 287663
> 
> My first fish(lake trout) after my accident.
> View attachment 287664


Wow! Nice shots


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a morning out kayaking. Really great day - sunny, clear & warm. 72!

Even though the water is cold, plenty of jellyfish activity! Here’s a pix of one of the jellies...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We are planning to go to Michigan in May. I am keeping a eye on the Corona virus. I am one of the high risk, over 60, damaged heart, bad lung and diabetes. In fact this morning I decided not to venture out in the public. There are to many unanswered questions at this time.


I'm high risk too. My age, have to use inhalers, heart defect, allergies, etc. For some reason I don't get the flue. I do wipe my grocery cart handles with sanitizing wipes and I'm washing my hands all day because of the animals. Also I use Lysol wipes on doorknobs and such in my home. I even wash my dishes the old fashioned way for pretty nails. I do try to be out and about in non-busy times. That's actually what they're saying on the news to do...I've never had a flue shot in my life either.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Munchin said:


> Hey guys! It’s Austin, Aka Killerrookie. I couldn’t seem to use the app anymore and lost my login info so I created this account. I figured I’d stop in and say hi. Especially Adam! Hello!


Welcome back!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Saphire doesn't get up until 9ish so it's 10ish now...and I don't care what the rest of the world is doing. Same with my other critters. I can sleep in and it won't matter too much.


Opo gets up about the same time as Sapphire.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Nice shots


Thanks, I used to live on the water fishing. I was going to become a charter captain but that has changed obviously.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm high risk too. My age, have to use inhalers, heart defect, allergies, etc. For some reason I don't get the flue. I do wipe my grocery cart handles with sanitizing wipes and I'm washing my hands all day because of the animals. Also I use Lysol wipes on doorknobs and such in my home. I even wash my dishes the old fashioned way for pretty nails. I do try to be out and about in non-busy times. That's actually what they're saying on the news to do...I've never had a flue shot in my life either.


I am like you, never had the flu. No cold for 40 years until this year. Never had a flu shot either. I wouldn't worry about this virus except there is no vaccine.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> If you like cats, you gotta' see this:


Lol... now that’s cute!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a morning out kayaking. Really great day - sunny, clear & warm. 72!
> 
> Even though the water is cold, plenty of jellyfish activity! Here’s a pix of one of the jellies...
> 
> View attachment 287678



What a cool pic.. I think it’s pretty rare to catch one from that angle... usually you just see the “blob” from the top????


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I am like you, never had the flu. No cold for 40 years until this year. Never had a flu shot either. I wouldn't worry about this virus except there is no vaccine.



I heard the first confirmed case made it to Louisiana in Baton Rouge yesterday...:-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I heard the first confirmed case made it to Louisiana in Baton Rouge yesterday...:-(



Same here. A week ago, there weren’t any reported cases in Maryland, DC or Virginia. Now...plenty, including one reported in our County. We have plenty enough US gov employees & contractors that routinely travel to high impact areas, including China & Italy. A major Church in DC is now notifying folks that their rector & organist have it...500 ppl just like that possibly infected.....but at least exposed.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Tuesday! 
Corona is just a new kind of flu, At the end the virus is know for years. We need to find a vaccine to beat it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am like you, never had the flu. No cold for 40 years until this year. Never had a flu shot either. I wouldn't worry about this virus except there is no vaccine.


If they had one I wouldn't. If you contract the virus it's too late for a vaccine. They don't even have enough tests to find out who is carrying it. The antivirus meds I've read about have to be administered early or they won't work and they don't have any anyway. I'm with Tom on this one. The news is really blowing it all out of proportion. So why are they doing that?There is around 7 billion people on our planet. They are reporting a few hundred thousand have it. Dangerous viruses are a part of our lives everyday. They don't even know what viruses are going to be prevalent from year to year for this year's vaccine to protect us from the flue. God love them for trying though. The bottom line is you must be doing something right to have only gotten the sniffles. The best thing is wash your hands, don't touch your face with dirty hands, and stay out of close quarters with a large amount of people.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> If they had one I wouldn't. If you contract the virus it's too late for a vaccine. They don't even have enough tests to find out who is carrying it. The antivirus meds I've read about have to be administered early or they won't work and they don't have any anyway. I'm with Tom on this one. The news is really blowing it all out of proportion. So why are they doing that?There is around 7 billion people on our planet. They are reporting a few hundred thousand have it. Dangerous viruses are a part of our lives everyday. They don't even know what viruses are going to be prevalent from year to year for this year's vaccine to protect us from the flue. God love them for trying though. The bottom line is you must be doing something right to have only gotten the sniffles. The best thing is wash your hands, don't touch your face with dirty hands, and stay out of close quarters with a large amount of people.


You didn’t touch your face after you typed that did you? ???


----------



## EllieMay

I worked outside today in the yard... 83F was actually pretty nice!!!! I expanded the little tortoise yard from 200 square ft to 400 square ft.. pickles is completely set up with yard and night box... now have to decide if I’m going to make toretto’s 4x8 night box a double and divide his yard ......or start completely over with another 4x4box and a whole new yard??? I was really hoping to have a same sex group of three so I could put them all together but I’m pretty sure that’s not what’s happening... :-(. Would y’all think me horrible if I admit that I have considered rehoming one of the little ones??? I could only do it if I knew it was going to have a great home but I honestly don’t know that anyone could do that to my satisfaction.... I’m just not looking forward to building a third yard... kicking myself in the butt!!! And even if I did find a perfect home, I couldn’t pick which one to let go.. they are both so different and I’m pretty attached to them... ok... I’ve answered my own thoughts and I’m through venting now... lol!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo gets up about the same time as Sapphire.


One of the things I love is that him and I are so in tune with each other. I know when he's going to be up earlier. The way the sun is shining and the air wakes me up earlier on certain days. He always greets me at the front door of his hut on those special days. If he's still lounging it's just a few moments and he's at his front door for breakfast. It's so cute.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You didn’t touch your face after you typed that did you? ???


You just reminded me to wash my phone and not pick my nose...??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I worked outside today in the yard... 83F was actually pretty nice!!!! I expanded the little tortoise yard from 200 square ft to 400 square ft.. pickles is completely set up with yard and night box... now have to decide if I’m going to make toretto’s 4x8 night box a double and divide his yard ......or start completely over with another 4x4box and a whole new yard??? I was really hoping to have a same sex group of three so I could put them all together but I’m pretty sure that’s not what’s happening... :-(. Would y’all think me horrible if I admit that I have considered rehoming one of the little ones??? I could only do it if I knew it was going to have a great home but I honestly don’t know that anyone could do that to my satisfaction.... I’m just not looking forward to building a third yard... kicking myself in the butt!!! And even if I did find a perfect home, I couldn’t pick which one to let go.. they are both so different and I’m pretty attached to them... ok... I’ve answered my own thoughts and I’m through venting now... lol!!!


I would never consider you wrong for rehomeing if it was best for the animal. I did have to wait several years for a good outcome for Daisy May. In the meantime...


----------



## Bébert81

Half week! Keep strong, weekend is coming! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I heard the first confirmed case made it to Louisiana in Baton Rouge yesterday...:-(


Same with Michigan 2.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> If they had one I wouldn't. If you contract the virus it's too late for a vaccine. They don't even have enough tests to find out who is carrying it. The antivirus meds I've read about have to be administered early or they won't work and they don't have any anyway. I'm with Tom on this one. The news is really blowing it all out of proportion. So why are they doing that?There is around 7 billion people on our planet. They are reporting a few hundred thousand have it. Dangerous viruses are a part of our lives everyday. They don't even know what viruses are going to be prevalent from year to year for this year's vaccine to protect us from the flue. God love them for trying though. The bottom line is you must be doing something right to have only gotten the sniffles. The best thing is wash your hands, don't touch your face with dirty hands, and stay out of close quarters with a large amount of people.


I agree, I am one of those people that don't trust who the government is putting in the flu vaccine. I am not a conspiracy theorist. But I guess I am on the flu shot. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> One of the things I love is that him and I are so in tune with each other. I know when he's going to be up earlier. The way the sun is shining and the air wakes me up earlier on certain days. He always greets me at the front door of his hut on those special days. If he's still lounging it's just a few moments and he's at his front door for breakfast. It's so cute.


My wife Rose thinks Opo knows the days I am not feeling well. She says he usually comes out to eat and then go back in his box. 
Maybe its just because I don't greet him in the morning and feed him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, therapy is called off until I get my new arm and leg. Prosthesis comes today but it's for the final fitting. Probably 2 weeks more until they are finished. I have great design on them. I will take pics when I get them. 
Enjoy your weds.


----------



## Bébert81

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, therapy is called off until I get my new arm and leg. Prosthesis comes today but it's for the final fitting. Probably 2 weeks more until they are finished. I have great design on them. I will take pics when I get them.
> Enjoy your weds.


Morning!
Waiting for pictures so.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> Morning!
> Waiting for pictures so.


It will still be a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bébert81

Ray--Opo said:


> It will still be a couple of weeks.


Manufacturing time I guess?


----------



## Bébert81

Sunny day today, soooooo good after more than one Week of clouds and rain...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I worked outside today in the yard... 83F was actually pretty nice!!!! I expanded the little tortoise yard from 200 square ft to 400 square ft.. pickles is completely set up with yard and night box... now have to decide if I’m going to make toretto’s 4x8 night box a double and divide his yard ......or start completely over with another 4x4box and a whole new yard??? I was really hoping to have a same sex group of three so I could put them all together but I’m pretty sure that’s not what’s happening... :-(. Would y’all think me horrible if I admit that I have considered rehoming one of the little ones??? I could only do it if I knew it was going to have a great home but I honestly don’t know that anyone could do that to my satisfaction.... I’m just not looking forward to building a third yard... kicking myself in the butt!!! And even if I did find a perfect home, I couldn’t pick which one to let go.. they are both so different and I’m pretty attached to them... ok... I’ve answered my own thoughts and I’m through venting now... lol!!!



Nice work. It’s also lots of work to set up three separate night boxes & pastures & indoor areas. If you have the time, energy, funds & space, sounds like you made up your mind. But, if you can create two really great spots for two, re-homing one might be best long term solution. I have my hands full with one.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice work. It’s also lots of work to set up three separate night boxes & pastures & indoor areas. If you have the time, energy, funds & space, sounds like you made up your mind. But, if you can create two really great spots for two, re-homing one might be best long term solution. I have my hands full with one.


I have thought exactly this... but it makes me feel so guilty.. I have never taken animal care lightly


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not sure if I posted this....but, the Wild Cherry Log series continues...I added another new item yesterday. It’s shy, so no pix yet. Stand by for updates.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Is @Kristoff still around? I know @JoesMum is on her boondoggle of a great holiday. Our #Euro friends are quiet these days! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife Rose thinks Opo knows the days I am not feeling well. She says he usually comes out to eat and then go back in his box.
> Maybe its just because I don't greet him in the morning and feed him.


I believe she's right about most days. But because of all my health issues there are certain days with just perfect sunshine, humidity, and etc that I actually feel good and I know he feels that difference too. I'll have to look closer as to why those days affect Saphire also. I've always just known that he'll be up earlier so I get him fed earlier. Other days, I go ahead and put his food out at around 9 or 10 but he lounges anyway until he's ready to eat. I have the wireless weather wall devices in every room connected to where my tortoise or animals are. The wireless is for the temp and humidity outside. Here's a pic of one


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chesapeake Bay Foundation has an office on the water just south of Annapolis where we sometimes visit on kayak trips. Nice location, sandy beach, rustic looks, and a raised platform for Osprey nesting. But....those darn Canada Geese like their lofty views too....the Geese nest before the Ospreys have a chance. Nice view & safe.









Bay Cam


Hello osprey...and geese fans! Welcome to our Bay/nest cam.



cbf.org


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife Rose thinks Opo knows the days I am not feeling well. She says he usually comes out to eat and then go back in his box.
> Maybe its just because I don't greet him in the morning and feed him.


I believe she's right about most days. But because of all my health issues there are certain days with just perfect sunshine, humidity, and etc that I actually feel good and I know he feels that difference too. I'll have to look closer as to why those days affect Saphire also. I've always just known that he'll be up earlier so I get him fed earlier. Other days, I go ahead and put his food out at around 9 or 10 but he lounges anyway until he's ready to eat. I have the wireless weather wall devices in every room connected to where my tortoise or animals are. The wireless is for the temp and humidity outside. Here's a pic of one


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Is @Kristoff still around? I know @JoesMum is on her boondoggle of a great holiday. Our #Euro friends are quiet these days! ?


Yea and Lyn W


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yea and Lyn W



Yes of course!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes of course!


She quoted me recently. I was really happy. But I know she's busy. It was so sweet of her to answer.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Chesapeake Bay Foundation has an office on the water just south of Annapolis where we sometimes visit on kayak trips. Nice location, sandy beach, rustic looks, and a raised platform for Osprey nesting. But....those darn Canada Geese like their lofty views too....the Geese nest before the Ospreys have a chance. Nice view & safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay Cam
> 
> 
> Hello osprey...and geese fans! Welcome to our Bay/nest cam.
> 
> 
> 
> cbf.org


I love birds. All types. But of all the birds of prey Osprey is my favorite. I've always wanted to get a picture or video of one diving for a fish. How they can see from that far away is amazing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I love birds. All types. But of all the birds of prey Osprey is my favorite. I've always wanted to get a picture or video of one diving for a fish. How they can see from that far away is amazing.



Not my picture, but here is an Osprey swooping away with a fish with a Pelican in hot pursuit.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not my picture, but here is an Osprey swooping away with a fish with a Pelican in hot pursuit.
> 
> View attachment 287791


That is so COOL!!! My second favorite in the same picture!!! I'm sure the pelican will dream of the fish that got away...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure if I posted this....but, the Wild Cherry Log series continues...I added another new item yesterday. It’s shy, so no pix yet. Stand by for updates.
> 
> View attachment 287742


 I didn't get to see all of them if you've posted all of them. Is cherry hard to work with? I was also wondering how you dried the limbs before working it. That's very beautiful work.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> Manufacturing time I guess?


He brought the leg socket today. It fit great so hopefully next week the arm and leg will be completed. I am still thinking 2 weeks. Been thru a few of these and they never seem to be on time.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> He brought the leg socket today. It fit great so hopefully next week the arm and leg will be completed. I am still thinking 2 weeks. Been thru a few of these and they never seem to be on time.


Still...really good news! How exciting!


----------



## EllieMay

So a large group of “blackbirds” flew into my front windows today... one of them
Lay stunned on the porch so I performed mild rescue before one of my other critters thought he was dinner... we are successful and he made it to the treetops after a short period.. beautiful bird.. it was an amazing feeling as he actually gripped my finger and gave me his trust..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I didn't get to see all of them if you've posted all of them. Is cherry hard to work with? I was also wondering how you dried the limbs before working it. That's very beautiful work.



Nope, no drying of the wood. Working with green wood is tricky & interesting. Pretty much have to complete the entire project in one go. It will soon dry, bend, maybe crack, but it’s all part of the art.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> So a large group of “blackbirds” flew into my front windows today... one of them
> Lay stunned on the porch so I performed mild rescue before one of my other critters thought he was dinner... we are successful and he made it to the treetops after a short period.. beautiful bird.. it was an amazing feeling as he actually gripped my finger and gave me his trust..



So nice! 

Looks like the guys we recently had visiting our feeders..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I believe she's right about most days. But because of all my health issues there are certain days with just perfect sunshine, humidity, and etc that I actually feel good and I know he feels that difference too. I'll have to look closer as to why those days affect Saphire also. I've always just known that he'll be up earlier so I get him fed earlier. Other days, I go ahead and put his food out at around 9 or 10 but he lounges anyway until he's ready to eat. I have the wireless weather wall devices in every room connected to where my tortoise or animals are. The wireless is for the temp and humidity outside. Here's a pic of one
> View attachment 287784


That is neat. I will have to get one.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> He brought the leg socket today. It fit great so hopefully next week the arm and leg will be completed. I am still thinking 2 weeks. Been thru a few of these and they never seem to be on time.


Great. But I like it when time moves slowly. It means I'm alive longer. Progress...?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Great. But I like it when time moves slowly. It means I'm alive longer. Progress...?


I like that attitude ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning, nothing planned today for me. Maybe I should check off something on the honey do list!
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> So a large group of “blackbirds” flew into my front windows today... one of them
> Lay stunned on the porch so I performed mild rescue before one of my other critters thought he was dinner... we are successful and he made it to the treetops after a short period.. beautiful bird.. it was an amazing feeling as he actually gripped my finger and gave me his trust..
> 
> View attachment 287803
> View attachment 287804
> View attachment 287805
> View attachment 287806
> View attachment 287807


the whole flock flew into your window? Silly birds. Some people who have that problem will put decals or something like that on the glass so birds can tell it's not a place to fly. Good job on 'fixing' the silly bird!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, nothing planned today for me. Maybe I should check off something on the honey do list!
> Hope everyone has a good day!


My plan for the day is to go shopping, trying not to breathe in other people's germs, then come home and water the plants. If I still have energy after that maybe I'll bring a few plants out of the greenhouse.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Oh wow. Well...maybe there could be a law. If your registered gun is not in your control, report it stolen or be in trooouble. Just my thoughts.


It's Texass, everybody carries...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well...after weeks of protesting the shopping rush on t paper and the rest, and making fun of people...Now in a town about 20 miles away for Corvallis, they got one...I have to go to the store today and figure I'll wear gloves, and bring my face mask...I won't use a cart..and I won't talk to anybody. woo hoo...I NEVER talk to anyone anyway...lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

Fun training day at work-paintball! Way fun even with the parting gifts I got two total!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Gray & overcast today, but warming. All of the flowering trees are now blooming. What are normally gray, green bla regular trees burst into colors along the Baltimore-Washington Parkway. Amazing what a few warm days, no heavy frosts, no snow can do.

Yesterday & today, ive moved my 20 plus fig trees back outside. They are budding & leafing out now, so, it’s time. Cute little fig leaves.

Might get to bring Sully out early this year ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> So nice! ❤
> 
> Looks like the guys we recently had visiting our feeders..
> 
> View attachment 287808


I thought that when I picked him up!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Fun training day at work-paintball! Way fun even with the parting gifts I got two total!


Ouch!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> the whole flock flew into your window? Silly birds. Some people who have that problem will put decals or something like that on the glass so birds can tell it's not a place to fly. Good job on 'fixing' the silly bird!


I have had some “singles” hit it over the years... and one time a hawk broke it trying to get to a squirrel that I was rehabbing.. his cage just happened to sit by the window as I was trying to ease him into the outside world.. first time a whole group hit it... scared the mess out of me at first.. I expected to see them all over my porch and was pretty surprised that there was only the one... tough little buggers I guess I don’t think decals will work because the whole wall facing the water is windows....?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hi, gang, hope everyone's well and their torts and turtles are happy and healthy. 
Look what turned up in the post yesterday. 


Thanks, Carol! 
The candy cane is rather squished and you can see on the envelope where it's been though the ink of a franking machine or something. Golly. 
Talking of late, Merry Christmas everybody and a Happy New Year. 
Thanks to all of you who remembered me and sent a Christmas card, much appreciated. 
This has all changed, new layout to the forum. 
Feels uncomfortable, but I'm sure one would soon get used to it. 
Anyway, I'm off out lemming hunting, wifey's practising her sleeping again and Tidgy's very proud having won a small prize as a runner up in an art competition where one had to draw something Megalodon related. Here is her effort.


Stay safe and take care all! 
Lots of love and hugs,
Adam.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, hope everyone's well and their torts and turtles are happy and healthy.
> Look what turned up in the post yesterday.
> View attachment 287858
> 
> Thanks, Carol!
> The candy cane is rather squished and you can see on the envelope where it's been though the ink of a franking machine or something. Golly.
> Talking of late, Merry Christmas everybody and a Happy New Year.
> Thanks to all of you who remembered me and sent a Christmas card, much appreciated.
> This has all changed, new layout to the forum.
> Feels uncomfortable, but I'm sure one would soon get used to it.
> Anyway, I'm off out lemming hunting, wifey's practising her sleeping again and Tidgy's very proud having won a small prize as a runner up in an art competition where one had to draw something Megalodon related. Here is her effort.
> View attachment 287859
> 
> Stay safe and take care all!
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam.



Wow! The master speaks & is alive! Mabrook!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Found some old Spring scallions in the back of our fridge.....peeled off a few layers, did some trimming, and have planted them up in a garden pot. Lots of nice new fresh white roots. Spring & gardening time. ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> It's Texass, everybody carries...


Yes. So keep it under your control or report it missing. If a person is caught with a missing gun in a crime find out why they have it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Found some old Spring scallions in the back of our fridge.....peeled off a few layers, did some trimming, and have planted them up in a garden pot. Lots of nice new fresh white roots. Spring & gardening time. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Gray & overcast today, but warming. All of the flowering trees are now blooming. What are normally gray, green bla regular trees burst into colors along the Baltimore-Washington Parkway. Amazing what a few warm days, no heavy frosts, no snow can do.
> 
> Yesterday & today, ive moved my 20 plus fig trees back outside. They are budding & leafing out now, so, it’s time. Cute little fig leaves.
> 
> Might get to bring Sully out early this year ?



I moved a lot of my house plants back outside because all our trees and stuff were blooming...today the paper says we'll be in the high 20's for the next 5 days...My Sulcata won't even go out when I push him...guess I'll bring my cactus back in...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I like that attitude ?


I can't quit. I have a turdess...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Well...after weeks of protesting the shopping rush on t paper and the rest, and making fun of people...Now in a town about 20 miles away for Corvallis, they got one...I have to go to the store today and figure I'll wear gloves, and bring my face mask...I won't use a cart..and I won't talk to anybody. woo hoo...I NEVER talk to anyone anyway...lol


I still can't figure out why all the tp???...and it's actually real. Even here. Even before we got a case in Ohio.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, hope everyone's well and their torts and turtles are happy and healthy.
> Look what turned up in the post yesterday.
> View attachment 287858
> 
> Thanks, Carol!
> The candy cane is rather squished and you can see on the envelope where it's been though the ink of a franking machine or something. Golly.
> Talking of late, Merry Christmas everybody and a Happy New Year.
> Thanks to all of you who remembered me and sent a Christmas card, much appreciated.
> This has all changed, new layout to the forum.
> Feels uncomfortable, but I'm sure one would soon get used to it.
> Anyway, I'm off out lemming hunting, wifey's practising her sleeping again and Tidgy's very proud having won a small prize as a runner up in an art competition where one had to draw something Megalodon related. Here is her effort.
> View attachment 287859
> 
> Stay safe and take care all!
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam.


Hay.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I thought that when I picked him up!!!


We see a lot of them here all spring, summer, and fall. I can't remember what they're called.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, hope everyone's well and their torts and turtles are happy and healthy.
> Look what turned up in the post yesterday.
> ]
> Thanks, Carol!
> The candy cane is rather squished and you can see on the envelope where it's been though the ink of a franking machine or something. Golly.
> Talking of late, Merry Christmas everybody and a Happy New Year.
> Thanks to all of you who remembered me and sent a Christmas card, much appreciated.
> This has all changed, new layout to the forum.
> Feels uncomfortable, but I'm sure one would soon get used to it.
> Anyway, I'm off out lemming hunting, wifey's practising her sleeping again and Tidgy's very proud having won a small prize as a runner up in an art competition where one had to draw something Megalodon related. Here is her effort.
> 
> Stay safe and take care all!
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam.




Hello Adam! 

Nice to read you and glad you and the family are well. Come back when you can stay longer with your much missed humor!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I am hot pissed! Just had to cancel my San Diego trip (21-28) cause of this hysteria! One plus though wife just found a $3000 bottle of hand sanitizer hidden in the hall closet. Check eBay listing soon! The toilet paper I will be selling on the corner just DM me! Oh well gonna use that week to build my heated night box for my leopard!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am hot pissed! Just had to cancel my San Diego trip (21-28) cause of this hysteria! One plus though wife just found a $3000 bottle of hand sanitizer hidden in the hall closet. Check eBay listing soon! The toilet paper I will be selling on the corner just DM me! Oh well gonna use that week to build my heated night box for my leopard!!!!




LMFAO!!! There is always a silver lining right???


----------



## Bébert81

Last day before weekend ! 
Maybe last day at the office before homedesking due to coronavirus in France.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello everyone!

We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)

We have a had a fantastic adventure.

We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing. 

Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.

Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.

Our route:



While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed. 

Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!) 

And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.

And here are some pictures of our tour.








Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight! 

Hope you are all OK  x


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)
> 
> We have a had a fantastic adventure.
> 
> We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing.
> 
> Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.
> 
> Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.
> 
> Our route:
> View attachment 287911
> 
> 
> While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed.
> 
> Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!)
> 
> And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.
> 
> And here are some pictures of our tour.
> View attachment 287912
> 
> View attachment 287913
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight!
> 
> Hope you are all OK  x


Ohhhh those are fantastic. Welcome back!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Proof that True love exists) or something ? LOL


----------



## Bébert81

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)
> 
> We have a had a fantastic adventure.
> 
> We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing.
> 
> Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.
> 
> Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.
> 
> Our route:
> View attachment 287911
> 
> 
> While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed.
> 
> Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!)
> 
> And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.
> 
> And here are some pictures of our tour.
> View attachment 287912
> 
> View attachment 287913
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight!
> 
> Hope you are all OK  x


Nice trip!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)
> 
> We have a had a fantastic adventure.
> 
> We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing.
> 
> Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.
> 
> Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.
> 
> Our route:
> View attachment 287911
> 
> 
> While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed.
> 
> Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!)
> 
> And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.
> 
> And here are some pictures of our tour.
> View attachment 287912
> 
> View attachment 287913
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight!
> 
> Hope you are all OK  x


Welcome home! You were missed.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Proof that True love exists) or something ? LOL
> 
> View attachment 287916


Aw. . . It's a doggy hug!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)
> 
> We have a had a fantastic adventure.
> 
> We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing.
> 
> Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.
> 
> Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.
> 
> Our route:
> View attachment 287911
> 
> 
> While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed.
> 
> Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!)
> 
> And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.
> 
> And here are some pictures of our tour.
> View attachment 287912
> 
> View attachment 287913
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight!
> 
> Hope you are all OK  x



Wow......welcome back. You need a proper cuppa & a kitkat & a digestive biscuit or two. All will be fine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wa- wa.
> - 10 points to Barbara after such a good start.
> Excalibur is an awful English corruption of the name which changed many times, but was actually called:
> Caledfwych which is Welsh for hard cut.


Caledfwych, near to Llangloffan, also my middle name!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m seeing on TWITTER per DOD insiders......that USA might soon impose a one week quarantine on EVERYTHING!

Trump is expected to make an emergency declaration and invoke authorities under the Stafford Act to respond to the Coronavirus later this afternoon, we are told. Details of the declaration were under discussion as of this morning.

 The Robert T. *Stafford* Disaster Relief and Emergency Assistance *Act* (*Stafford Act*) is a United States federal law designed to bring an orderly and systemic means of federal natural disaster assistance for state and local governments in carrying out their responsibilities to aid citizens.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just had to resign my essential employee HR contract today. So looks like mandatory 12’s here I COME! Tiring but wicked OT and comp time!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am hot pissed! Just had to cancel my San Diego trip (21-28) cause of this hysteria! One plus though wife just found a $3000 bottle of hand sanitizer hidden in the hall closet. Check eBay listing soon! The toilet paper I will be selling on the corner just DM me! Oh well gonna use that week to build my heated night box for my leopard!!!!


Well...is your tp made in China?...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Proof that True love exists) or something ? LOL
> 
> View attachment 287916


Aww...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope, no drying of the wood. Working with green wood is tricky & interesting. Pretty much have to complete the entire project in one go. It will soon dry, bend, maybe crack, but it’s all part of the art.


With basket weaving, I've tried different types of small limbs like Dogwood or willow and other not dried or dried. My first basket I made from weeping willow just to see if I could. Everything I read said you couldn't but I managed sooo...I kept playing around. It would be interesting to see what happens to cherry as it ages. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)
> 
> We have a had a fantastic adventure.
> 
> We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing.
> 
> Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.
> 
> Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.
> 
> Our route:
> View attachment 287911
> 
> 
> While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed.
> 
> Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!)
> 
> And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.
> 
> And here are some pictures of our tour.
> View attachment 287912
> 
> View attachment 287913
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight!
> 
> Hope you are all OK  x


Hello. I'm so glad you're back with us...not to begrudge you of such wonderful times? but missed you...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from HomeDepot, no crowds! Everyone must be in line at Sams or WalMart! We were in the bathroom/kitchen area where I spotted large rolls of “shower pan” liner for sale....& I thought wow, this stuff is perfect for tortoise enclosure linings. At 40 mil thick, much thicker & durable than shower curtains or tarps, & cheaper than other products. Easy to cut, fold and tack up along the sides.

Here’s the product name...


----------



## JoesMum

Hi all

My body clock is all over the place as you would expect. It’s been difficult to focus today.

We have caught up with the laundry and are mostly organised in the house now.

Daughter was due to fly to Japan tonight for a holiday. She was perfectly happy to go despite her employer requiring her to work from hime for a fortnight on return. However, the tour company offered to postpone the tour for 12 months for £150 and, with so much closed in Japan, she decided to take them up on it.

Meanwhile, son’s employer has told all staff to work from home and has closed their offices. They’re a design company and set up really well for remote working so it won’t make much difference to him apart from not having to commute to central London every day.

My in-laws have banned us from visiting them even after our planned self distancing is up. I am not upset by this prospect! ? They’re ordering their groceries online and going nowhere. I suspect they’re behind a barricade of toilet rolls ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hi all
> 
> My body clock is all over the place as you would expect. It’s been difficult to focus today.
> 
> We have caught up with the laundry and are mostly organised in the house now.
> 
> Daughter was due to fly to Japan tonight for a holiday. She was perfectly happy to go despite her employer requiring her to work from hime for a fortnight on return. However, the tour company offered to postpone the tour for 12 months for £150 and, with so much closed in Japan, she decided to take them up on it.
> 
> Meanwhile, son’s employer has told all staff to work from home and has closed their offices. They’re a design company and set up really well for remote working so it won’t make much difference to him apart from not having to commute to central London every day.
> 
> My in-laws have banned us from visiting them even after our planned self distancing is up. I am not upset by this prospect! ? They’re ordering their groceries online and going nowhere. I suspect they’re behind a barricade of toilet rolls ?


That's what's funny here too. All this social distancing is finally giving me a mini-vacation from watching Joe's shenanigans. I have a 12 double roll package of tp so I'm good...


This is my favorite meme going around.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, hope everyone's well and their torts and turtles are happy and healthy.
> Look what turned up in the post yesterday.
> View attachment 287858
> 
> Thanks, Carol!
> The candy cane is rather squished and you can see on the envelope where it's been though the ink of a franking machine or something. Golly.
> Talking of late, Merry Christmas everybody and a Happy New Year.
> Thanks to all of you who remembered me and sent a Christmas card, much appreciated.
> This has all changed, new layout to the forum.
> Feels uncomfortable, but I'm sure one would soon get used to it.
> Anyway, I'm off out lemming hunting, wifey's practising her sleeping again and Tidgy's very proud having won a small prize as a runner up in an art competition where one had to draw something Megalodon related. Here is her effort.
> View attachment 287859
> 
> Stay safe and take care all!
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam.


Hello Adam, my name is Ray. Finally a post from the founder of CDR.
I have a question are you the only one to award points for someone using the word cheese in their post?
I think @YvonneG can but she insists it's only you ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hi all
> 
> My body clock is all over the place as you would expect. It’s been difficult to focus today.
> 
> We have caught up with the laundry and are mostly organised in the house now.
> 
> Daughter was due to fly to Japan tonight for a holiday. She was perfectly happy to go despite her employer requiring her to work from hime for a fortnight on return. However, the tour company offered to postpone the tour for 12 months for £150 and, with so much closed in Japan, she decided to take them up on it.
> 
> Meanwhile, son’s employer has told all staff to work from home and has closed their offices. They’re a design company and set up really well for remote working so it won’t make much difference to him apart from not having to commute to central London every day.
> 
> My in-laws have banned us from visiting them even after our planned self distancing is up. I am not upset by this prospect! ? They’re ordering their groceries online and going nowhere. I suspect they’re behind a barricade of toilet rolls ?


Hello hope your trip was good. My wife was going to Japan, S. Korea and Taiwan at the end of the month. 
Of course they canceled the trip.
I have self quarantined myself. Hoping this all passes before the end of May. My oldest granddaughter graduates from high school. I wanted to fly to Michigan to be there. Time will tell.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am hot pissed! Just had to cancel my San Diego trip (21-28) cause of this hysteria! One plus though wife just found a $3000 bottle of hand sanitizer hidden in the hall closet. Check eBay listing soon! The toilet paper I will be selling on the corner just DM me! Oh well gonna use that week to build my heated night box for my leopard!!!!


Will you sell me half the bottle of sanitizer for 1500 dollars. 
I will pay the shipping. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)
> 
> We have a had a fantastic adventure.
> 
> We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing.
> 
> Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.
> 
> Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.
> 
> Our route:
> View attachment 287911
> 
> 
> While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed.
> 
> Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!)
> 
> And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.
> 
> And here are some pictures of our tour.
> View attachment 287912
> 
> View attachment 287913
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight!
> 
> Hope you are all OK  x


Looked like a great vacation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from HomeDepot, no crowds! Everyone must be in line at Sams or WalMart! We were in the bathroom/kitchen area where I spotted large rolls of “shower pan” liner for sale....& I thought wow, this stuff is perfect for tortoise enclosure linings. At 40 mil thick, much thicker & durable than shower curtains or tarps, & cheaper than other products. Easy to cut, fold and tack up along the sides.
> 
> Here’s the product name...
> 
> View attachment 288031


I have used it many times for showers. Is it on sale?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m seeing on TWITTER per DOD insiders......that USA might soon impose a one week quarantine on EVERYTHING!
> 
> Trump is expected to make an emergency declaration and invoke authorities under the Stafford Act to respond to the Coronavirus later this afternoon, we are told. Details of the declaration were under discussion as of this morning.
> 
> ➡➡ The Robert T. *Stafford* Disaster Relief and Emergency Assistance *Act* (*Stafford Act*) is a United States federal law designed to bring an orderly and systemic means of federal natural disaster assistance for state and local governments in carrying out their responsibilities to aid citizens.


Invoking the act is one thing. Carrying out the act to aid citizens is another. 
Time will tell.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure if I posted this....but, the Wild Cherry Log series continues...I added another new item yesterday. It’s shy, so no pix yet. Stand by for updates.
> 
> View attachment 287742


Nice work! Love the cherry wood.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Invoking the act is one thing. Carrying out the act to aid citizens is another.
> Time will tell.



Yep......things going south quickly in Spain, Italy & more. When it’s too late, it’s too late!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone. Had a bad day yesterday. Couldn't do anything but stay in bed. Thanks to Rose Opo was taken care of. 
We get the shed delivered tomorrow morning. I will have to stake out the area it needs to be placed. 10 feet from back property line and 5 feet from the septic field. Got to get it right for the inspector ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

A bit of humor to add to a dreary day- It is obvious that even somepeople have limits even when hoarding canned goods. It was a can of asparagus!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Had a bad day yesterday. Couldn't do anything but stay in bed. Thanks to Rose Opo was taken care of.
> We get the shed delivered tomorrow morning. I will have to stake out the area it needs to be placed. 10 feet from back property line and 5 feet from the septic field. Got to get it right for the inspector ?



Good luck. Is it being built/assembled in your garden or comes fully done & just moved to your yard?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone. Had a bad day yesterday. Couldn't do anything but stay in bed. Thanks to Rose Opo was taken care of.
> We get the shed delivered tomorrow morning. I will have to stake out the area it needs to be placed. 10 feet from back property line and 5 feet from the septic field. Got to get it right for the inspector ?


Oh dear. I hope you are feeling better today


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> A bit of humor to add to a dreary day- It is obvious that even somepeople have limits even when hoarding canned goods. It was a can of asparagus!
> View attachment 288104


?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Basically I am a loner...I venture out only to get supplies and go home...I went to town yesterday for cat litter, bird seed and bread...When I got to my local store...I was stunned, shocked and mad...There was so much tension was in the air, shopping carts were full to overflowing, shelves were empty. I expected some empty shelves, but not to the extent they were...no bread, no cat litter, a fist fight in the meat department between 2 women over a $46 Tri Tip that was $20 last week...This real fight in front of their kids...neither one was very good so no one was hurt...
I've been making jokes about hoarding t-paper...but I'm thinkin now that it's because the powers that be are asking for a 2 or 3 week stay home quarantine...with lots of places closed. USU is closed, fast food closed...schools closed, where are the kids who get breakfast and lunch at school gonna eat...? the Senior Center is closed...where are the seniors who depend on the senior center for food gonna eat? I don't mind staying home, that's fine with me...but those same people with full carts complained about OTHERS HOARDING...frankly...I had a sort of a melt down in the produce dept...no lettuces, no pkgs of Spring Mix...no freakin potatoes. No berries for my box turtles...I was talking to the produce manager (a friend) and ended up on a kinda loud rant...I was scared and mad...but I used the f word a lot combined with mother*****, stupid mf'ers...and so on...I was escorted to my car, which was rather embarrassing...and...on my way home shaking and afraid I realized that the virus was not what I was afraid of...it was the panicked people who looked like normal people...and I thought ...if they are panicking...maybe I am not taking this seriously enough...
My son who I stopped speaking to last year showed up at my door with my granddaughter...who I also hadn't seen, and my DIL who was carrying, t-paper (lol) coffee, Mt Dew ...shampoo, conditioner, and tincture made for neurological pain. Ya can't beat that...
My church closed, sermon will be on-line only, no bible study...the the very worst and horrible thing...no NASCAR.... There are 10 confirmed cases at the Veterans Home abt 30 miles from here, and now 1 death..

If there are any Oregonians here that need help...call me...I am available to help...541-231-1366... call and I will be there...I pray for us and I sure hope all my friends here stay safe..
And here is something to take your mind off the virus...


to take your mind off the virus...


----------



## Yvonne G

That was very considerate of Jason and Dawn to bring you those things. 

Well, it's a grey, overcast day here. Supposed to be getting a big rain storm for most of this week. I made a nice fire in the wood stove, and I'm going to go into the (library) reptile room and box up some more books. I've lived in this house for about 26 years, and there have been maybe 10 hours of feet walking in that room on the carpet, so that carpet is in very good, almost brand new, condition. Well, don't ya just know it? I spilled a couple drops of yucky tortoise poop water as I was carrying the waterer out to clean it out. So now my brand new carpet has several black spots and if I wash them it washes the protective coating away, which means instead of several black spots I will have a larger spot that gets blacker every time it's walked on. So this a.m. I ordered a clear vinyl hallway runner to put in there in front of the Vision Cages. I only have 2 two shelf book cases and two 5 shelf book cases left to box up. Yesterday I took five book cases to the Good Will store. I tried to give them away on Next Door and had several phone calls, but no one came and got them. 

Well, gotta' go see what Misty's barking at. . .


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> That was very considerate of Jason and Dawn to bring you those things.
> 
> Well, it's a grey, overcast day here. Supposed to be getting a big rain storm for most of this week. I made a nice fire in the wood stove, and I'm going to go into the (library) reptile room and box up some more books. I've lived in this house for about 26 years, and there have been maybe 10 hours of feet walking in that room on the carpet, so that carpet is in very good, almost brand new, condition. Well, don't ya just know it? I spilled a couple drops of yucky tortoise poop water as I was carrying the waterer out to clean it out. So now my brand new carpet has several black spots and if I wash them it washes the protective coating away, which means instead of several black spots I will have a larger spot that gets blacker every time it's walked on. So this a.m. I ordered a clear vinyl hallway runner to put in there in front of the Vision Cages. I only have 2 two shelf book cases and two 5 shelf book cases left to box up. Yesterday I took five book cases to the Good Will store. I tried to give them away on Next Door and had several phone calls, but no one came and got them.
> 
> Well, gotta' go see what Misty's barking at. . .



I think you are wrong about that carpet...how many times did I sleep on the couch in there? I walked a lot on that carpet I even brought Maks a few times didn't I...and Robin slept there. Actually what I was going to say is...when I moved here 15 yrs ago if you remember, I wasn't going to have reptiles in the 3 bedroom 2 bath house...just me and a buncha animals....light grey almost white carpet...so I made a rule to myself no shoes in the house...i had outside shoes in the mud room, company had to take off their shoes...I know you must remember my "it's not a reptile room room",that's what you called them...now 15 years later... cruddy reptile water, dropped tortoise poop, lots cat hairballs, and tracked mud during the 7 months of rain...both rooms carpets are dreadful...both rooms are full of reptiles and house plants...and I simply gave up and got rid of that stress. hahahaha and lol...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello Adam, my name is Ray. Finally a post from the founder of CDR.
> I have a question are you the only one to award points for someone using the word cheese in their post?
> I think @YvonneG can but she insists it's only you ?


Oh...my garsh Hahahahaha?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Basically I am a loner...I venture out only to get supplies and go home...I went to town yesterday for cat litter, bird seed and bread...When I got to my local store...I was stunned, shocked and mad...There was so much tension was in the air, shopping carts were full to overflowing, shelves were empty. I expected some empty shelves, but not to the extent they were...no bread, no cat litter, a fist fight in the meat department between 2 women over a $46 Tri Tip that was $20 last week...This real fight in front of their kids...neither one was very good so no one was hurt...
> I've been making jokes about hoarding t-paper...but I'm thinkin now that it's because the powers that be are asking for a 2 or 3 week stay home quarantine...with lots of places closed. USU is closed, fast food closed...schools closed, where are the kids who get breakfast and lunch at school gonna eat...? the Senior Center is closed...where are the seniors who depend on the senior center for food gonna eat? I don't mind staying home, that's fine with me...but those same people with full carts complained about OTHERS HOARDING...frankly...I had a sort of a melt down in the produce dept...no lettuces, no pkgs of Spring Mix...no freakin potatoes. No berries for my box turtles...I was talking to the produce manager (a friend) and ended up on a kinda loud rant...I was scared and mad...but I used the f word a lot combined with mother*****, stupid mf'ers...and so on...I was escorted to my car, which was rather embarrassing...and...on my way home shaking and afraid I realized that the virus was not what I was afraid of...it was the panicked people who looked like normal people...and I thought ...if they are panicking...maybe I am not taking this seriously enough...
> My son who I stopped speaking to last year showed up at my door with my granddaughter...who I also hadn't seen, and my DIL who was carrying, t-paper (lol) coffee, Mt Dew ...shampoo, conditioner, and tincture made for neurological pain. Ya can't beat that...
> My church closed, sermon will be on-line only, no bible study...the the very worst and horrible thing...no NASCAR.... There are 10 confirmed cases at the Veterans Home abt 30 miles from here, and now 1 death..
> 
> If there are any Oregonians here that need help...call me...I am available to help...541-231-1366... call and I will be there...I pray for us and I sure hope all my friends here stay safe..
> And here is something to take your mind off the virus...
> View attachment 288116
> View attachment 288117
> to take your mind off the virus...


Love u Maggie...thaanks...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I have used it many times for showers. Is it on sale?



Hhmmm, they had a large piece “marked down”, but I didnt catch the normal or sale price.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here in Maryland, Cold front moved in over the last 24 hours or so, some rain fell locally with slight snow and sleet way out in Western Maryland at higher elevations. Nothing frozen here or close. Another trip to HomeDepot for a few bathroom fixtures. Most ppl seem to be honkering down in place at their homes. We didnt go near any grocery stores or Sams...etc today. 

Instead of gardening today, I worked on another little cherrywood project while we gathered necessary tools n pieces to swap out a dripping toilet spigot.

Our Sully out and munching away on dinner, a good mix of banana stalks, mazuri, dandelion, hay. Has no idea that the World has gone bonkers outside.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello hope your trip was good. My wife was going to Japan, S. Korea and Taiwan at the end of the month.
> Of course they canceled the trip.
> I have self quarantined myself. Hoping this all passes before the end of May. My oldest granddaughter graduates from high school. I wanted to fly to Michigan to be there. Time will tell.


This morning an elder that picks up my brother for church said "Well at least every thing will be a LOT cleaner." Joe's church bus was early for once because of cancellations sooo...business as usual.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie18fan said:


> Basically I am a loner...I venture out only to get supplies and go home...I went to town yesterday for cat litter, bird seed and bread...When I got to my local store...I was stunned, shocked and mad...There was so much tension was in the air, shopping carts were full to overflowing, shelves were empty. I expected some empty shelves, but not to the extent they were...no bread, no cat litter, a fist fight in the meat department between 2 women over a $46 Tri Tip that was $20 last week...This real fight in front of their kids...neither one was very good so no one was hurt...
> I've been making jokes about hoarding t-paper...but I'm thinkin now that it's because the powers that be are asking for a 2 or 3 week stay home quarantine...with lots of places closed.


People’s behaviour is scary! I completely agree. Their overeaction is mad!



> USU is closed, fast food closed...schools closed, where are the kids who get breakfast and lunch at school gonna eat...?


That is a key question in the education community here in the UK. Our school are not closed (yet) but many are putting plans in place. The one I am involved with has been talking to their catering supplier and is putting together hampers of food basics for families who are eligible for Free School Meals which will be paid for out of the Pupil Premium budget (a sum of money paid by government which is ring fenced for children from low income households).




> the Senior Center is closed...where are the seniors who depend on the senior center for food gonna eat? I don't mind staying home, that's fine with me...but those same people with full carts complained about OTHERS HOARDING...frankly...I had a sort of a melt down in the produce dept...no lettuces, no pkgs of Spring Mix...no freakin potatoes. No berries for my box turtles...I was talking to the produce manager (a friend) and ended up on a kinda loud rant...I was scared and mad...but I used the f word a lot combined with mother*****, stupid mf'ers...and so on...I was escorted to my car, which was rather embarrassing...and...on my way home shaking and afraid I realized that the virus was not what I was afraid of...it was the panicked people who looked like normal people...and I thought ...if they are panicking...maybe I am not taking this seriously enough...
> My son who I stopped speaking to last year showed up at my door with my granddaughter...who I also hadn't seen, and my DIL who was carrying, t-paper (lol) coffee, Mt Dew ...shampoo, conditioner, and tincture made for neurological pain. Ya can't beat that...
> My church closed, sermon will be on-line only, no bible study...the the very worst and horrible thing...no NASCAR.... There are 10 confirmed cases at the Veterans Home abt 30 miles from here, and now 1 death..
> 
> If there are any Oregonians here that need help...call me...I am available to help...541-231-1366... call and I will be there...I pray for us and I sure hope all my friends here stay safe..
> And here is something to take your mind off the virus...
> View attachment 288116
> View attachment 288117
> to take your mind off the virus...



Take care Maggie. It si ridiculous out there. Glad your son has reached out to you


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

Jet lag is still with us. About 5pm we both start yawning and about 8.15pm it becomes impossible to stay awake and we fight hard to stay up until 9pm.

Yesterday, we both felt pretty washed out having not slept much, but we both slept better last night and the sun is out so hopefully a beautiful spring day will energise us!

I checked our camera nest bix this morning and Mrs Blue T.it has started her build during our absence. Judging by previous years, she is about a week in wih a long way to go.


We have had failed brood for the last two years, so hopefully it is third time lucky!

I am going to take advantage of the sunshine and get out and do some gardening. Not see you later


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well this what i did today
> 1. Valve cover gasket replacement on the driver’s side of my 06 Subie
> 2. Seaweed and sea salt whipped soap for the wife
> 3. Chicken wings on the smoker
> View attachment 286758
> View attachment 286759
> View attachment 286760
> View attachment 286761


Wow. No. 2 sounds especially interesting. What is the recipe and how hard is it to do?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Jet lag is still with us. About 5pm we both start yawning and about 8.15pm it becomes impossible to stay awake and we fight hard to stay up until 9pm.
> 
> Yesterday, we both felt pretty washed out having not slept much, but we both slept better last night and the sun is out so hopefully a beautiful spring day will energise us!
> 
> I checked our camera nest bix this morning and Mrs Blue T.it has started her build during our absence. Judging by previous years, she is about a week in wih a long way to go.
> View attachment 288158
> 
> We have had failed brood for the last two years, so hopefully it is third time lucky!
> 
> I am going to take advantage of the sunshine and get out and do some gardening. Not see you later


Welcome back Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cow farts.. oh lord what has this place become? Lol


Well at least it is not the beans farting this time around.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> You must try keeping geese ! They are too big to be snatched away easily.


And great watch dogs too. But also very noisy


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> An unlikely friendship???? Cinder loves everything but there is definitely a mutual interest here that is a bit unusual for Baby (the paint horse)...I meant to post this the other day...
> 
> View attachment 286835
> View attachment 286836


aaaah Love it.


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> Not yet...I've been up since 2:30 just sitting here drinking coffee and trying to figure out how to increase 4 Sulcata outside pens into 2 larger ones the easiest way without money. I have the stuff and used to (and still want to) seriously be able to do it myself. But I'm old and, well just old...and a good portion of my pen building materials is the big cinder blocks way hard for me to carry one-handed...but...I have 2 growing Sulcata and it's just time to give them more room. The only thing I'd have to outsource is someone to cut another doggie door on the other side of the tort shed because I can't carry Knobby from his side of the shed over all that crap I sorta described to his pen. He's just grown too fat and sassy over the winter. But sitting here just thinking about it and typing this I got excited for daylight to come cuz I'm gonna plan my a** off, and do it before Spring...ok I'm gonna go drink some more coffee then run a 10K...way
> View attachment 286878
> View attachment 286879
> 
> LOL


So did you come up with a plan?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday all...
> 
> good news on the photography front. Over the last two days I received two separate notices that my photos will be used in publications.
> 
> One by a kayaking organization called *Cross Currents Sea Kayaking *and the second by Baltimore’s Tall Ship group “*Pride” of Baltimore*.
> 
> Cross Currents Photo Selection
> 
> View attachment 286939
> 
> 
> Pride Of Baltimore
> 
> View attachment 286940


About time someone other than us recognized your talent.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good for you! Luckily I am married to an excellent accidental photographer. My wife takes pictures and I put people in the square! Here is one of hers
> View attachment 286941
> now mine
> View attachment 286942
> I plannned mine, she just turned around and started snapping!


Your Wife's pic is awesome. And she obviously has the luck of the Irish!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm grateful I live in an area of little to none power outages. Once in a great while a car hits a power pole and we're without power for an hour or so, but in the 25+ years I've lived in the house, I can count on one hand the number of times I went without power (if I could remember them, that is).


I unfortunately cannot say the same. We have no power on a regular basis.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all finally caught up with the last weeks posts and pleased to see you are all well.
> We have had another week of high winds and rain, it has been pouring down since yesterday and will continue until Storm Jorge finishes with us sometime on Sunday. The ground is so saturated everywhere. Flood warnings are in force for some areas again, but hopefully my area will be OK.
> 
> My brother had his brain surgery yesterday and I was amazed that within a couple of hours he was up and eating. He is still confused but that is to be expected with the swelling etc. He had an MRI today, but we don't yet know how much of the tumour they removed and what the prognosis is. It will take a couple of weeks for the histology results to come back , so we don't yet know how much of a recovery he will make or further treatment etc. He isn't out of the woods yet so still worrying times for us all. All being well he should be out of hospital by the middle of next week as they don't like to keep patients in too long because of transmission of diseases etc. - hospitals are definitely not healthy places to be!


So glad to read that it went well. Now here is to hoping for a good recovery and a good prognosis going forward.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I put the head of some left over collards in the dirt last year and it rooted and is still growing. Toretto dosent like anything (store bought) but turnip greens so he wouldn’t touch it. It actually looks like a tree now. Stayed green with leaves all winter too... crazy stuff!
> 
> View attachment 287192


Wow


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck. Is it being built/assembled in your garden or comes fully done & just moved to your yard?


Fully built. I will take pics as they install the shed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. I hope you are feeling better today


I am better. My body just shuts down sometimes. After a week or so of little sleep and the aggravation of constant pain my body and mind just shuts down. I had an agreement with my doctor that I would limit my painkillers to a certain dose. 
The painkillers are not as effective anymore. But that's the slippery slope I don't want to get caught up in. We are looking at other alternatives but that will be put on hold now with this Corona virus.


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> Wow. No. 2 sounds especially interesting. What is the recipe and how hard is it to do?


*Magical Moisturizing Whipped Soap*

Author: Stephanie Pollard
*Materials*

1 bar castile soap grated
1 1/2 cups water
1 teaspoon glycerin
1 cup palm oil shortening I used Spectrum Vegetable Shortening
1/2 cup solid coconut oil
20 drops sweet orange essential oil
1 teaspoon beet root powder optional
*Instructions*

In a small saucepan, combine the grated soap with the water. Bring to a low simmer and whisk constantly until the soap has melted. Add the glycerin and whisk again.
Pour the soap mixture into a plastic container and let it cool to room temperature. If you let it cool too long, the soap will set and harden again. You want your soap to be cool to the touch but not solid, so if it does harden, microwave it in 10 second intervals until it melts again, but try not to let it get too hot.
Combine the coconut oil and vegetable shortening in a large bowl. Use an electric mixer to whip the oils until smooth. Next, slowly pour in your room temperature soap mixture and whip until combined. Add you essential oils and beet root powder for color.
Scoop the whipped soap into a jar and seal tightly with a lid.
I used a hadmade bar of soap that was seaweed and sea salt. I also added a couple spoonfuls of raw unrefined coco butter. I dont' add the oils or root powder and it smells super great, but not too strong. The hardest part is letting the soap that you melted in the water cool down to room temp.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Is @Kristoff still around? I know @JoesMum is on her boondoggle of a great holiday. Our #Euro friends are quiet these days! ?


You can see posts from Lena on instagram.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hi, gang, hope everyone's well and their torts and turtles are happy and healthy.
> Look what turned up in the post yesterday.
> View attachment 287858
> 
> Thanks, Carol!
> The candy cane is rather squished and you can see on the envelope where it's been though the ink of a franking machine or something. Golly.
> Talking of late, Merry Christmas everybody and a Happy New Year.
> Thanks to all of you who remembered me and sent a Christmas card, much appreciated.
> This has all changed, new layout to the forum.
> Feels uncomfortable, but I'm sure one would soon get used to it.
> Anyway, I'm off out lemming hunting, wifey's practising her sleeping again and Tidgy's very proud having won a small prize as a runner up in an art competition where one had to draw something Megalodon related. Here is her effort.
> View attachment 287859
> 
> Stay safe and take care all!
> Lots of love and hugs,
> Adam.


Yay, So glad it got there. Yeah on hind sight the candy cane was not such a good idea. Oh well hopefully I get a better idea this year.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I still can't figure out why all the tp???...and it's actually real. Even here. Even before we got a case in Ohio.


They are now doing the same here in SA. But my boss says that the problem comes in if the product stops due to the a factory having to close for a period of time, the tp will eventually run out before they can catch up. which makes sense I suppose. But worst case scenario there is always newspaper and or leaves if necessary.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> *Magical Moisturizing Whipped Soap*
> 
> Author: Stephanie Pollard
> *Materials*
> 
> 1 bar castile soap grated
> 1 1/2 cups water
> 1 teaspoon glycerin
> 1 cup palm oil shortening I used Spectrum Vegetable Shortening
> 1/2 cup solid coconut oil
> 20 drops sweet orange essential oil
> 1 teaspoon beet root powder optional
> *Instructions*
> 
> In a small saucepan, combine the grated soap with the water. Bring to a low simmer and whisk constantly until the soap has melted. Add the glycerin and whisk again.
> Pour the soap mixture into a plastic container and let it cool to room temperature. If you let it cool too long, the soap will set and harden again. You want your soap to be cool to the touch but not solid, so if it does harden, microwave it in 10 second intervals until it melts again, but try not to let it get too hot.
> Combine the coconut oil and vegetable shortening in a large bowl. Use an electric mixer to whip the oils until smooth. Next, slowly pour in your room temperature soap mixture and whip until combined. Add you essential oils and beet root powder for color.
> Scoop the whipped soap into a jar and seal tightly with a lid.
> I used a hadmade bar of soap that was seaweed and sea salt. I also added a couple spoonfuls of raw unrefined coco butter. I dont' add the oils or root powder and it smells super great, but not too strong. The hardest part is letting the soap that you melted in the water cool down to room temp.


Wow. Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> They are now doing the same here in SA. But my boss says that the problem comes in if the product stops due to the a factory having to close for a period of time, the tp will eventually run out before they can catch up. which makes sense I suppose. But worst case scenario there is always newspaper and or leaves if necessary.


What if one doesn't subscribe to the newspaper? Oh well, I DO have a couple banana plants.


----------



## CarolM

I am still trying to catch up. But I have not been on here for a while. I have had the flu for the last three weeks. Got it before the Covid-19 arrived here, but was still bad for me. 

I had to re-do my pond as it kept on leaking so this time I did it differently. I took all the plastic out, and then only lined the outside on the ground with plastic. duct taped all the seems. and duct taped plastic over the opening of the tire. Then I bought some waterproof koi pond water sealant and painted the tyre and the plastic. I am giving the sealant time to cure. It is supposed to fully cure in 10 days. And is supposed to be dry in 24 hours. I did this on saturday and sunday and will fill the pond up with water next weekend. My veggies are doing well. I had to start over with the broccoli and the cauliflower as I had some kind of aphid like insect which destroyed the ones that I had.
Sweet corn


Tomatoes


Zhuchini


The pond drying and waiting for water.


And a trunk of a yukka tree which I pulled out. I am busy making it look like a fairy house.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What if one doesn't subscribe to the newspaper? Oh well, I DO have a couple banana plants.


Good idea. I have a small banana tree too. I will have to use the leaves sparingly.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I am still trying to catch up. But I have not been on here for a while. I have had the flu for the last three weeks. Got it before the Covid-19 arrived here, but was still bad for me.
> 
> I had to re-do my pond as it kept on leaking so this time I did it differently. I took all the plastic out, and then only lined the outside on the ground with plastic. duct taped all the seems. and duct taped plastic over the opening of the tire. Then I bought some waterproof koi pond water sealant and painted the tyre and the plastic. I am giving the sealant time to cure. It is supposed to fully cure in 10 days. And is supposed to be dry in 24 hours. I did this on saturday and sunday and will fill the pond up with water next weekend. My veggies are doing well. I had to start over with the broccoli and the cauliflower as I had some kind of aphid like insect which destroyed the ones that I had.
> Sweet corn
> View attachment 288174
> 
> Tomatoes
> View attachment 288175
> 
> Zhuchini
> View attachment 288176
> 
> The pond drying and waiting for water.
> View attachment 288177
> 
> And a trunk of a yukka tree which I pulled out. I am busy making it look like a fairy house.
> View attachment 288178


For one just recovering from flu, you certainly do seem to have a lot of 'get-up-and-go'!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are back. We landed at London Heathrow at 04:30 this morning and it’s now 13:30 and we are a bit tired. (Understatement)
> 
> We have a had a fantastic adventure.
> 
> We flew to Singapore on January 22nd and spent 3 nights there coinciding unintentionally with Chinese New Year. Most of China appeared to be there... and coronavirus suddenly became a thing.
> 
> Our next stop was Melbourne, Australia, managing to arrive as the bushfire smoke died down, where we watched the Australian Open tennis and explored the city a little.
> 
> Them we flew to Auckland picked up a hire car and spent the next 5 weeks touring New Zealand and staying in motels.
> 
> Our route:
> View attachment 287911
> 
> 
> While there coronavirus led to our planes home being cancelled and changed.
> 
> Our planned next move to Sydney, Australia was fine but the following 2 nights in Hong Kong became 2 nights on the Australian island of Tasmania (which looks small but is actually the size of England!)
> 
> And then we spent 24 hours in the air over 2 days flying Tasmania to Sydney, Sydney to Hong Kong, Hong Kong to London.
> 
> And here are some pictures of our tour.
> View attachment 287912
> 
> View attachment 287913
> 
> View attachment 287914
> 
> View attachment 287915
> 
> Right now we are both a bit jetlagged and our brains are nit in gear. I’ll be back when I can think straight!
> 
> Hope you are all OK  x


Glad you are back. And I did manage to see most of your pics on instagram. Rest well and see you when you have recovered.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> For one just recovering from flu, you certainly do seem to have a lot of 'get-up-and-go'!!


Well this weekend was the first weekend that I felt that i could work in the garden. I was supposed to do this three weekends ago. And my garden has become my pride and joy lately. So it was a point of contention for me not being able to work in it for so long.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I am still trying to catch up. But I have not been on here for a while. I have had the flu for the last three weeks. Got it before the Covid-19 arrived here, but was still bad for me.
> 
> I had to re-do my pond as it kept on leaking so this time I did it differently. I took all the plastic out, and then only lined the outside on the ground with plastic. duct taped all the seems. and duct taped plastic over the opening of the tire. Then I bought some waterproof koi pond water sealant and painted the tyre and the plastic. I am giving the sealant time to cure. It is supposed to fully cure in 10 days. And is supposed to be dry in 24 hours. I did this on saturday and sunday and will fill the pond up with water next weekend. My veggies are doing well. I had to start over with the broccoli and the cauliflower as I had some kind of aphid like insect which destroyed the ones that I had.
> Sweet corn
> View attachment 288174
> 
> Tomatoes
> View attachment 288175
> 
> Zhuchini
> View attachment 288176
> 
> The pond drying and waiting for water.
> View attachment 288177
> 
> And a trunk of a yukka tree which I pulled out. I am busy making it look like a fairy house.
> View attachment 288178



All looking very good!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Updated pix of the Cherrywood tree project. Two new items added.....


----------



## CarolM

Okay finally caught up. But now I need to go home. Until I can come on again. I hope everybody is okay and have an awesome day.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am still trying to catch up. But I have not been on here for a while. I have had the flu for the last three weeks. Got it before the Covid-19 arrived here, but was still bad for me.
> 
> I had to re-do my pond as it kept on leaking so this time I did it differently. I took all the plastic out, and then only lined the outside on the ground with plastic. duct taped all the seems. and duct taped plastic over the opening of the tire. Then I bought some waterproof koi pond water sealant and painted the tyre and the plastic. I am giving the sealant time to cure. It is supposed to fully cure in 10 days. And is supposed to be dry in 24 hours. I did this on saturday and sunday and will fill the pond up with water next weekend. My veggies are doing well. I had to start over with the broccoli and the cauliflower as I had some kind of aphid like insect which destroyed the ones that I had.
> Sweet corn
> View attachment 288174
> 
> Tomatoes
> View attachment 288175
> 
> Zhuchini
> View attachment 288176
> 
> The pond drying and waiting for water.
> View attachment 288177
> 
> And a trunk of a yukka tree which I pulled out. I am busy making it look like a fairy house.
> View attachment 288178


Well you have been really busy... especially with 3 weeks of the flu.. glad you are on the mend... The fairy house is awesome!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Interesting question for y'all. I planned on replacing my 2006 Subaru Outback with a new 2020 Onyx Edition Outback (turbo-charged) later in the year. This COVID-19 hysteria has got me thinking that maybe nobody is gonna buy a car for a while. I am just wondering if I could get the deal of lifetime maybe since I could be the lone customer? Otherwise I can wait to pay regular price-I want a "you gotta sign this NDA contract" kinda price!


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Interesting question for y'all. I planned on replacing my 2006 Subaru Outback with a new 2020 Onyx Edition Outback (turbo-charged) later in the year. This COVID-19 hysteria has got me thinking that maybe nobody is gonna buy a car for a while. I am just wondering if I could get the deal of lifetime maybe since I could be the lone customer? Otherwise I can wait to pay regular price-I want a "you gotta sign this NDA contract" kinda price!


Lol. I am waiting for the banks to lose the figure that i owe them. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Interesting question for y'all. I planned on replacing my 2006 Subaru Outback with a new 2020 Onyx Edition Outback (turbo-charged) later in the year. This COVID-19 hysteria has got me thinking that maybe nobody is gonna buy a car for a while. I am just wondering if I could get the deal of lifetime maybe since I could be the lone customer? Otherwise I can wait to pay regular price-I want a "you gotta sign this NDA contract" kinda price!


Subaru? Is the 'state car' here in Oregon...they say that 90% of all the Subaru's sold are still on the road...over the weekend I rode in my DIL's brand new Outback...so many bells and whistles..a tv back up screen... so instead of using her mirrors or windows...instead of turning your head a little and looking out the damn windows...
I am a retired OTR trk driver and a hot rod driver.. my car doesn't even have cup holders...it has hand crank windows...it's all set up for an actual driving experience...I"m sure TV's and other stuff in cars makes for good selling, but it does NOT improve driving skills...the further dumbing down of Americans...just sayin


----------



## Ray--Opo

Finally got the shed. Here are some pics. Videos to follow,


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> What if one doesn't subscribe to the newspaper? Oh well, I DO have a couple banana plants.


You can always grab a handful of ads at the front of your grocery store. They get thrown away anyway. My birdies enjoy shredding them into little strips for tp.


----------



## 1289Gabe

What’s the shed for?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Subaru? Is the 'state car' here in Oregon...they say that 90% of all the Subaru's sold are still on the road...over the weekend I rode in my DIL's brand new Outback...so many bells and whistles..a tv back up screen... so instead of using her mirrors or windows...instead of turning your head a little and looking out the damn windows...
> I am a retired OTR trk driver and a hot rod driver.. my car doesn't even have cup holders...it has hand crank windows...it's all set up for an actual driving experience...I"m sure TV's and other stuff in cars makes for good selling, but it does NOT improve driving skills...the further dumbing down of Americans...just sayin


I'm a Dodge girl. When mine's done it'll be a tool box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Interesting question for y'all. I planned on replacing my 2006 Subaru Outback with a new 2020 Onyx Edition Outback (turbo-charged) later in the year. This COVID-19 hysteria has got me thinking that maybe nobody is gonna buy a car for a while. I am just wondering if I could get the deal of lifetime maybe since I could be the lone customer? Otherwise I can wait to pay regular price-I want a "you gotta sign this NDA contract" kinda price!



Doesnt hurt to see what your dealer might have in mind. Given tanking of the stock market these past few days, they might be very eager for a sale.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Finally got the shed. Here are some pics. Videos to follow,
> View attachment 288240
> View attachment 288241



Is this going to be 1/3 for you, 1/3 for Opo and 1/3 for the in-laws? Lots of room in there to work with.
whats the grand plan?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay finally caught up. But now I need to go home. Until I can come on again. I hope everybody is okay and have an awesome day.


Awesome garden. I miss reading your posts. And hopefully I'll catch them again soon...but in the meantime be well.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Unloading the shed




Bringing to the backyard.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Unloading the shed


It's always amazing to me how easy it looks when they actually are good at their job. Yeah...


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Awesome garden. I miss reading your posts. And hopefully I'll catch them again soon...but in the meantime be well.?


Thanks Cathie. It is good to be able to come on here again even if it is only for a few minutes.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Unloading the shed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing to the backyard.


Wow, I did not realise that it was already made and would be delivered fully done. Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Good Folks.

I hope everybody is safe and healthy. The panic is starting here now as well and if we go into the shops then the shelves are bare. It is completely crazy and people are mad. I now have to go and try and get tp just because I might not be able to get it when I need it due to panic buying.?‍
Our petrol is still the same and lots of places have in fact raised their prices. This morning I saw an ad for santizer 500ml for R149. Which is 3 x the normal price we would normally pay. The sad thing is that you cannot walk into the shops and just buy it off the shelves because there just isn't any.

Okay rant over and here is something funny for you to read: This was forwarded to me, and it is so good I feel that I needed to share the laugh. 

????Just been to DisChem. Saw a guy who's trolley was full to the brim with hand sanitizers, baby wipes, toilet roll soaps, everything that people need!!

So I told him off and gave him a low down about the elderly and mums to be who need these types of things. Told him he should be fking ashamed of himself!

He said: “that’s all well and good but I work here, can I carry on filling the shelves now?” ??


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You can see posts from Lena on instagram.


And me


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And me


Yes and you of course. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. The UK Is quietly closing down. We have been told we should distance ourselves, but they’re not instructing restaurants and theatres to close. And schools are still open. It’s contradictory and weird.

JoesDad and I are in some sort of weird post-travel bubble. The world shut down in our wake with first NZ announcing a 14 day quarantine for arrivals, then Australia and today Hong Kong.

We decided to keep our distance on our return just in case we had picked up the lurgy and it seems we must just carry on doing so. With neither of us working we are just carrying on life largely as before without going to the theatre and restaurants... I do wonder how we would be feeling if we had been working at this time.

We are going out for a walk every day regardless of how bad the jet-lag is. We are also planning a pond for our garden and some birdwatching trips. When we filled our Volvo yesterday the petrol station had no unleaded fuel, only diesel... panic buying I suspect.

I am desperate for a haircut. My hair is very thick and 6 weeks is as long as I can go between cuts. It’s been 8 weeks since my last cut! I shall call my hairdresser today and hope she is still in business at the end of this week.

Look after yourselves wherever you are x


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie18fan said:


> Subaru? Is the 'state car' here in Oregon...they say that 90% of all the Subaru's sold are still on the road...over the weekend I rode in my DIL's brand new Outback...so many bells and whistles..a tv back up screen... so instead of using her mirrors or windows...instead of turning your head a little and looking out the damn windows...
> I am a retired OTR trk driver and a hot rod driver.. my car doesn't even have cup holders...it has hand crank windows...it's all set up for an actual driving experience...I"m sure TV's and other stuff in cars makes for good selling, but it does NOT improve driving skills...the further dumbing down of Americans...just sayin


You are correct I love my backup camera, but I am trained to get my butt up out the seat and look where I am going. The more electronics means more wires-ugh! But a do-all Outback with a turbo is what my dreams are about. To be honest my first car was a 1977 AMC Hornet station wagon- so it is in the dna!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray good thing you pulled a permit, no way to sneak that beast into the yard. Can’t wait to see you set it up!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Basically I am a loner...I venture out only to get supplies and go home...I went to town yesterday for cat litter, bird seed and bread...When I got to my local store...I was stunned, shocked and mad...There was so much tension was in the air, shopping carts were full to overflowing, shelves were empty. I expected some empty shelves, but not to the extent they were...no bread, no cat litter, a fist fight in the meat department between 2 women over a $46 Tri Tip that was $20 last week...This real fight in front of their kids...neither one was very good so no one was hurt...
> I've been making jokes about hoarding t-paper...but I'm thinkin now that it's because the powers that be are asking for a 2 or 3 week stay home quarantine...with lots of places closed. USU is closed, fast food closed...schools closed, where are the kids who get breakfast and lunch at school gonna eat...? the Senior Center is closed...where are the seniors who depend on the senior center for food gonna eat? I don't mind staying home, that's fine with me...but those same people with full carts complained about OTHERS HOARDING...frankly...I had a sort of a melt down in the produce dept...no lettuces, no pkgs of Spring Mix...no freakin potatoes. No berries for my box turtles...I was talking to the produce manager (a friend) and ended up on a kinda loud rant...I was scared and mad...but I used the f word a lot combined with mother*****, stupid mf'ers...and so on...I was escorted to my car, which was rather embarrassing...and...on my way home shaking and afraid I realized that the virus was not what I was afraid of...it was the panicked people who looked like normal people...and I thought ...if they are panicking...maybe I am not taking this seriously enough...
> My son who I stopped speaking to last year showed up at my door with my granddaughter...who I also hadn't seen, and my DIL who was carrying, t-paper (lol) coffee, Mt Dew ...shampoo, conditioner, and tincture made for neurological pain. Ya can't beat that...
> My church closed, sermon will be on-line only, no bible study...the the very worst and horrible thing...no NASCAR.... There are 10 confirmed cases at the Veterans Home abt 30 miles from here, and now 1 death..
> 
> If there are any Oregonians here that need help...call me...I am available to help...541-231-1366... call and I will be there...I pray for us and I sure hope all my friends here stay safe..
> And here is something to take your mind off the virus...
> View attachment 288116
> View attachment 288117
> to take your mind off the virus...


The hoarding is terrible, but that is the sense of greed that has taken over the world. In all aspects of life. 
Happy you got reunited with your son and grandchild.
Thanks for flipping the script with the pics. Made me chuckle I like that kind of humor.?


----------



## JoesMum

Wildlife rescue tribulations down under


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ray good thing you pulled a permit, no way to sneak that beast into the yard. Can’t wait to see you set it up!


Thanks, a lot of people don't pull permits. If I didn't that would be another thing I would worry about being caught. How times have changed. Before I would have had the F you attitude and welcomed the controversy. I have softened up I guess.


----------



## Ray--Opo

1289Gabe said:


> What’s the shed for?


I will have all my tools in there, lawnmower, power washer and get the gasoline containers out of the garage. Need to get the garage cleared out so we can park the cars in there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Wildlife rescue tribulations down under


That is funny. Do they make good pets?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Wow, I did not realise that it was already made and would be delivered fully done. Nice.


Thanks I was wondering how they would be able to get it in the backyard.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Is this going to be 1/3 for you, 1/3 for Opo and 1/3 for the in-laws? Lots of room in there to work with.
> whats the grand plan?


I was thinking about making part of it Opo's night box with another entrance for him. I thought about fumes from gas,fertilizer and bug sprays. Even if I sealed the night box, I am not sure I could eliminate the fumes.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, stay safe with this virus. I am gonna go roll around in my shed.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Good Folks.
> 
> I hope everybody is safe and healthy. The panic is starting here now as well and if we go into the shops then the shelves are bare. It is completely crazy and people are mad. I now have to go and try and get tp just because I might not be able to get it when I need it due to panic buying.?‍
> Our petrol is still the same and lots of places have in fact raised their prices. This morning I saw an ad for santizer 500ml for R149. Which is 3 x the normal price we would normally pay. The sad thing is that you cannot walk into the shops and just buy it off the shelves because there just isn't any.
> 
> Okay rant over and here is something funny for you to read: This was forwarded to me, and it is so good I feel that I needed to share the laugh.
> 
> ????Just been to DisChem. Saw a guy who's trolley was full to the brim with hand sanitizers, baby wipes, toilet roll soaps, everything that people need!!
> 
> So I told him off and gave him a low down about the elderly and mums to be who need these types of things. Told him he should be fking ashamed of himself!
> 
> He said: “that’s all well and good but I work here, can I carry on filling the shelves now?” ??



yes, i saw that joke on Twitter yesterday...it’s making the global rounds. ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> And me



What are the PROS of getting on INSTAGRAM?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow.....dead quiet in here. Just back from making our provisions round up to the stores. Sams Club, Wine Store, & International Market.

Sams Club - toilet paper rolls, beans, lettuce, chicken broth, frozen veggies, asparagus, chicken breasts, cheese, diced tomatoes, spinach, celery, mushrooms, carrots, mayo, a case of flavored water, tins of tuna. 

Wine Store - a few liters of wine & port  

International Mart - dandelion, kale, cactus, cilantro, onions, chickpeas, nice red & poblano peppers,  

Gas was below $1.80 / gallon! 

We are set for a few weeks now ??


----------



## Momof4

Hello CDR!!
I haven’t been here forever and have seen a few of you on FB but Yvonne is on my mind. This whole COVID thing is so surreal and with my kids out of school for who knows how long. They are saying they may not go back this year. I worry about the elderly too and my little grandson who’s only 6mo. I’m not panicked but worried. 
I hope everyone here is happy and healthy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Hello CDR!!
> I haven’t been here forever and have seen a few of you on FB but Yvonne is on my mind. This whole COVID thing is so surreal and with my kids out of school for who knows how long. They are saying they may not go back this year. I worry about the elderly too and my little grandson who’s only 6mo. I’m not panicked but worried.
> I hope everyone here is happy and healthy.



Good to hear from you & see that things are not tooooo panicky! Social distance. Don’t panic, all is good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't worry about me. I'm very germ concious and this Thurs. when I go do my shopping I'll be holding my breath!


----------



## Momof4

Looks like Mark is stalked up!
I can’t find bread, meat, milk, diapers or baby wipes. I got my dog & cat food.
I’m heading out tonightto see what I can find.


Yvonne G said:


> Don't worry about me. I'm very germ concious and this Thurs. when I go do my shopping I'll be holding my breath!



Does your store have early shopping for seniors?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Good Folks.
> 
> I hope everybody is safe and healthy. The panic is starting here now as well and if we go into the shops then the shelves are bare. It is completely crazy and people are mad. I now have to go and try and get tp just because I might not be able to get it when I need it due to panic buying.?‍
> Our petrol is still the same and lots of places have in fact raised their prices. This morning I saw an ad for santizer 500ml for R149. Which is 3 x the normal price we would normally pay. The sad thing is that you cannot walk into the shops and just buy it off the shelves because there just isn't any.
> 
> Okay rant over and here is something funny for you to read: This was forwarded to me, and it is so good I feel that I needed to share the laugh.
> 
> ????Just been to DisChem. Saw a guy who's trolley was full to the brim with hand sanitizers, baby wipes, toilet roll soaps, everything that people need!!
> 
> So I told him off and gave him a low down about the elderly and mums to be who need these types of things. Told him he should be fking ashamed of himself!
> 
> He said: “that’s all well and good but I work here, can I carry on filling the shelves now?” ??


Some of the stores here are letting elderly people in As soon as they open so they don't get squished like a worm. But they are also limiting amounts when you check out so I can have some amenities too.The stores are closing each night for stocking, cleaning, etc...and still stocking during store hours. So it's not your fault that you thought that a crazy was trying to buy all of the stock cause they are. My problem is I'm elderly with critters. By the time I get up and take care of them I ain't a showing up at opening time.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Looks like Mark is stalked up!
> I can’t find bread, meat, milk, diapers or baby wipes. I got my dog & cat food.
> I’m heading out tonightto see what I can find.
> 
> 
> Does your store have early shopping for seniors?



Interesting. We don’t buy bread or milk or diapers or baby wipes or dog food or cat food!

Our Sams Club seemed to have bread today & i saw ppl purchasing gallons of milk.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. The UK Is quietly closing down. We have been told we should distance ourselves, but they’re not instructing restaurants and theatres to close. And schools are still open. It’s contradictory and weird.
> 
> JoesDad and I are in some sort of weird post-travel bubble. The world shut down in our wake with first NZ announcing a 14 day quarantine for arrivals, then Australia and today Hong Kong.
> 
> We decided to keep our distance on our return just in case we had picked up the lurgy and it seems we must just carry on doing so. With neither of us working we are just carrying on life largely as before without going to the theatre and restaurants... I do wonder how we would be feeling if we had been working at this time.
> 
> We are going out for a walk every day regardless of how bad the jet-lag is. We are also planning a pond for our garden and some birdwatching trips. When we filled our Volvo yesterday the petrol station had no unleaded fuel, only diesel... panic buying I suspect.
> 
> I am desperate for a haircut. My hair is very thick and 6 weeks is as long as I can go between cuts. It’s been 8 weeks since my last cut! I shall call my hairdresser today and hope she is still in business at the end of this week.
> 
> Look after yourselves wherever you are x


I'm usually trying to do something at home so I'll just keep doing that. All the restaurants that are open are doing drive thru only. I'll bet your hairdresser can't wait to hear the latest...?


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Hello CDR!!
> I haven’t been here forever and have seen a few of you on FB but Yvonne is on my mind. This whole COVID thing is so surreal and with my kids out of school for who knows how long. They are saying they may not go back this year. I worry about the elderly too and my little grandson who’s only 6mo. I’m not panicked but worried.
> I hope everyone here is happy and healthy.


Hello hello hello. If nothing else good comes of all this, We'll all get a chance to talk with each other.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Looks like Mark is stalked up!
> I can’t find bread, meat, milk, diapers or baby wipes. I got my dog & cat food.
> I’m heading out tonightto see what I can find.
> 
> 
> Does your store have early shopping for seniors?


I don't know. I'll call them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I sent a TWITTER “tweat” to Maryland‘s Governor yesterday recommending they quickly convert the MVA to COVID-19 testing centers. Plenty of parking, seating, individual kiosks inside coupled with a “take your number” system. I received a quick response from the Governor’s office saying......”good idea”. Tonight on NBC news, they singled out Maryland for converting MVA test centers to CV-19 testing locations.

? - I’ll take silent credit for this one.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Wildlife rescue tribulations down under


Oh I laughed out loud too. How cute!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I sent a TWITTER “tweat” to Maryland‘s Governor yesterday recommending they quickly convert the MVA to COVID-19 testing centers. Plenty of parking, seating, individual kiosks inside coupled with a “take your number” system. I received a quick response from the Governor’s office saying......”good idea”. Tonight on NBC news, they singled out Maryland for converting MVA test centers to CV-19 testing locations.
> 
> ? - I’ll take silent credit for this one.



Nice! Good thinking


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Hello CDR!!
> I haven’t been here forever and have seen a few of you on FB but Yvonne is on my mind. This whole COVID thing is so surreal and with my kids out of school for who knows how long. They are saying they may not go back this year. I worry about the elderly too and my little grandson who’s only 6mo. I’m not panicked but worried.
> I hope everyone here is happy and healthy.


So glad to see you check in... been thinking about you! I am worried too. I think I made light if the situation at first but I see now that was wrong... I just plan to stay in and keep my brood close and hope the economy pulls through when it’s over.. stay safe Kathy!


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> Hello CDR!!
> I haven’t been here forever and have seen a few of you on FB but Yvonne is on my mind. This whole COVID thing is so surreal and with my kids out of school for who knows how long. They are saying they may not go back this year. I worry about the elderly too and my little grandson who’s only 6mo. I’m not panicked but worried.
> I hope everyone here is happy and healthy.


Hey there stranger. Nice to read you. Even if it is under worrying circumstances.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I sent a TWITTER “tweat” to Maryland‘s Governor yesterday recommending they quickly convert the MVA to COVID-19 testing centers. Plenty of parking, seating, individual kiosks inside coupled with a “take your number” system. I received a quick response from the Governor’s office saying......”good idea”. Tonight on NBC news, they singled out Maryland for converting MVA test centers to CV-19 testing locations.
> 
> ? - I’ll take silent credit for this one.


Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> That is funny. Do they make good pets?


Not that I am aware of. They like to roam a loooooong way


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> What are the PROS of getting on INSTAGRAM?


Photos without any of the nastiness and fake news that you get on Facebook and Twitter.

You can lock down your account so you can choose who follows you, or you can make your account public. My son’s account is public as he likes to put his photos out in the public domain. Our accounts are private and only accept followers that we know.

When we were away, I used it to post a log of our travels so family and friends could see what we were doing and our elderly parents could be reassured we were alive and well.

I also follow a few other more public accounts: a couple of tennis players, some birdwatching and ecology accounts, a cartoonist that I find particularly funny and the like.

With your photography skills it would be the ideal platform for sharing


----------



## JoesMum

Momof4 said:


> Hello CDR!!
> I haven’t been here forever and have seen a few of you on FB but Yvonne is on my mind. This whole COVID thing is so surreal and with my kids out of school for who knows how long. They are saying they may not go back this year. I worry about the elderly too and my little grandson who’s only 6mo. I’m not panicked but worried.
> I hope everyone here is happy and healthy.


She is on my mind too! And there are a few other senior and more vulnerable members that I concerned about too.

These are tough times.

I get my groceries delivered, but we called in to the supermarket yesterday afternoon to “panic buy” some brandy because we had run out. The store was deserted and looked like it had been ransacked. There was no hope of buying toilet paper, bread or eggs.

The butcher and the greengrocer on our high street have teamed up and are offering free deliveries to the vulnerable and those forced to self isolate. You just have to phone them and place your order. Both the major supermarkets in our town are now opening just for the elderly and disabled on one morning a week.

And over on my moderator forum there are an awful lot of frazzled IT people trying to make sure things cope with everyone having to work from home.


----------



## smarch

The best form of kitty TV. Salem has never been interested in Franklin, I’m fact might be scared of him when he goes on rampages clunking against the wooden edges of his box, but this cat sure as heck cares about the snake. And I’m pretty sure the snake provokes him because he doesn’t even flinch when the cat taps the glass, just continues to stare at him like he’s a snack. (Yes I know the tape isn’t good, it’s all we got right now with the world ending and all... also I guarantee you this cat would figure out how to take off the clips before bed figure out how to remove the tape.


----------



## CarolM

smarch said:


> The best form of kitty TV. Salem has never been interested in Franklin, I’m fact might be scared of him when he goes on rampages clunking against the wooden edges of his box, but this cat sure as heck cares about the snake. And I’m pretty sure the snake provokes him because he doesn’t even flinch when the cat taps the glass, just continues to stare at him like he’s a snack. (Yes I know the tape isn’t good, it’s all we got right now with the world ending and all... also I guarantee you this cat would figure out how to take off the clips before bed figure out how to remove the tape.
> View attachment 288353


Here snaky snaky. Says the Cat. 

Come and get me, I dare you!! says the snake. 

And who will come out on top? Come back tomorrow for more updates on the ongoing saga between the cat and the snake.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All


Got interrupted with my post this morning. LOL,

The sun is shining. and I more or less finished my fairy house last night. I am quite happy with how it has come out so far.




And just because I can:


----------



## smarch

CarolM said:


> Here snaky snaky. Says the Cat.
> 
> Come and get me, I dare you!! says the snake.
> 
> And who will come out on top? Come back tomorrow for more updates on the ongoing saga between the cat and the snake.


It’s funny, the cat can be doing literally anything else across the apartment but if I walk by the tank and say “hi snaky!!” The cat comes running and assumes the watch position. All I picture is the bird on Alice in Wonderland “Seeeerpant, serpaaaant!!” Because my cat is quite vocal.


----------



## CarolM

smarch said:


> It’s funny, the cat can be doing literally anything else across the apartment but if I walk by the tank and say “hi snaky!!” The cat comes running and assumes the watch position. All I picture is the bird on Alice in Wonderland “Seeeerpant, serpaaaant!!” Because my cat is quite vocal.


You should video it and share it with us the next time your cat does it.


----------



## smarch

CarolM said:


> You should video it and share it with us the next time your cat does it.


It’s hard because he’s a huge loudmouth, until you take out the camera.


----------



## CarolM

smarch said:


> It’s hard because he’s a huge loudmouth, until you take out the camera.


That is so cute. Thank you for that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Not that I am aware of. They like to roam a loooooong way


So how did that one end up in your dryer?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Got interrupted with my post this morning. LOL,
> 
> The sun is shining. and I more or less finished my fairy house last night. I am quite happy with how it has come out so far.
> 
> View attachment 288354
> 
> 
> And just because I can:
> 
> View attachment 288356


You should be proud... it’s fantastic! Very “real” if fairies could be real..


----------



## EllieMay

smarch said:


> It’s funny, the cat can be doing literally anything else across the apartment but if I walk by the tank and say “hi snaky!!” The cat comes running and assumes the watch position. All I picture is the bird on Alice in Wonderland “Seeeerpant, serpaaaant!!” Because my cat is quite vocal.



Lol.... I bet you Salem is very fond of that snake?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! It’s Wednesday again...HOORAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! It’s Wednesday again...HOORAYYYYY!!!!


He looks like I feel on a Wednesday. Actually Monday and Tuesday too. ?  ?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Got interrupted with my post this morning. LOL,
> 
> The sun is shining. and I more or less finished my fairy house last night. I am quite happy with how it has come out so far.
> 
> View attachment 288354
> 
> 
> And just because I can:
> 
> View attachment 288356


that's very professional-looking. Good job!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Photos without any of the nastiness and fake news that you get on Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> You can lock down your account so you can choose who follows you, or you can make your account public. My son’s account is public as he likes to put his photos out in the public domain. Our accounts are private and only accept followers that we know.
> 
> When we were away, I used it to post a log of our travels so family and friends could see what we were doing and our elderly parents could be reassured we were alive and well.
> 
> I also follow a few other more public accounts: a couple of tennis players, some birdwatching and ecology accounts, a cartoonist that I find particularly funny and the like.
> 
> With your photography skills it would be the ideal platform for sharing



Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a great morning kayaking on the local Patuxent River that forms a reservoir that was built years ago to provide the greater DC area with fresh water.

The turtles are up!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of a different look st this good looking turtle enjoying a sunny Spring day.


----------



## 1289Gabe

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of a different look st this good looking turtle enjoying a sunny Spring day.
> 
> View attachment 288407


Nice editing!!?


----------



## Cathie G

smarch said:


> The best form of kitty TV. Salem has never been interested in Franklin, I’m fact might be scared of him when he goes on rampages clunking against the wooden edges of his box, but this cat sure as heck cares about the snake. And I’m pretty sure the snake provokes him because he doesn’t even flinch when the cat taps the glass, just continues to stare at him like he’s a snack. (Yes I know the tape isn’t good, it’s all we got right now with the world ending and all... also I guarantee you this cat would figure out how to take off the clips before bed figure out how to remove the tape.
> View attachment 288353


My house kitty loves showing me if I have a bug in my home... He's a good bug hunter...buuttt I'm the one that has to deal with it...cause he's a scaredy cat.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Here snaky snaky. Says the Cat.
> 
> Come and get me, I dare you!! says the snake.
> 
> And who will come out on top? Come back tomorrow for more updates on the ongoing saga between the cat and the snake.


Well...every cat or dog I ever met just lets their beloved pet(me) deal with the snakes. Of course, they do their duty, and say hay there's a snake out and about...but they expect me to give the snake the boot.


----------



## smarch

Cathie G said:


> My house kitty loves showing me if I have a bug in my home... He's a good bug hunter...buuttt I'm the one that has to deal with it...cause he's a scaredy cat.


Mine is the exact same!! He finds bugs then screams at them until I come remove them. And he’s got a set of lungs on him!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...every cat or dog I ever met just lets their beloved pet(me) deal with the snakes. Of course, they do their duty, and say hay there's a snake out and about...but they expect me to give the snake the boot.


Well of course Mom has to do the dirty work.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

Driving to work today was a breeze, hardly anybody on the roads today. Although that is generally the case when it is school holidays and the government has shut down the schools a week earlier than they were supposed to.

I came home yesterday to Jarrod playing his guitar. Trying to teach himself how to play. Which is totally cool with me, it is always a good thing to learn something new and self taught is even better because you tend to learn better that way.

At least he won't be bored (I hope or maybe he is and that is why he is doing it).

Today is Thursday. So one day closer to Friday. Yayyyy. 

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! It’s Wednesday again...HOORAYYYYY!!!!


What a great looking dog.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Got interrupted with my post this morning. LOL,
> 
> The sun is shining. and I more or less finished my fairy house last night. I am quite happy with how it has come out so far.
> 
> View attachment 288354
> 
> 
> And just because I can:
> 
> View attachment 288356


That is wonderful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Hello CDR!!
> I haven’t been here forever and have seen a few of you on FB but Yvonne is on my mind. This whole COVID thing is so surreal and with my kids out of school for who knows how long. They are saying they may not go back this year. I worry about the elderly too and my little grandson who’s only 6mo. I’m not panicked but worried.
> I hope everyone here is happy and healthy.


Glad you said hello. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I sent a TWITTER “tweat” to Maryland‘s Governor yesterday recommending they quickly convert the MVA to COVID-19 testing centers. Plenty of parking, seating, individual kiosks inside coupled with a “take your number” system. I received a quick response from the Governor’s office saying......”good idea”. Tonight on NBC news, they singled out Maryland for converting MVA test centers to CV-19 testing locations.
> 
> ? - I’ll take silent credit for this one.


Way to go Mark! You need to be on the administration's task force.


----------



## Ray--Opo

*Good morning everyone! Getting a little cabin fever because I am not going out in the public. 2 more weeks (April 1st) until the fence is installed in the backyard. Opo is ready, he is getting tired of his fenced in area. Wants out in the backyard all the time. 
No rain forever so he goes right over to the neighbor's yard to graze. The grass is greener on the other side. It is hard for Rose to keep retrieving him.
Not sure how I am writing in bold letters. ???
Everyone stay safe with this virus. *


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> *Good morning everyone! Getting a little cabin fever because I am not going out in the public. 2 more weeks (April 1st) until the fence is installed in the backyard. Opo is ready, he is getting tired of his fenced in area. Wants out in the backyard all the time.
> No rain forever so he goes right over to the neighbor's yard to graze. The grass is greener on the other side. It is hard for Rose to keep retrieving him.
> Not sure how I am writing in bold letters. ???
> Everyone stay safe with this virus. *


You too Ray, you too!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> You too Ray, you too!


Thank you! I hope our government will get us thru this with limited tragedy.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> What a great looking dog.



I’m pretty pleased with her... I told my hubby that I was busy having the greatest love affair of my life ! It’s pretty truthful;-)


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I’m pretty pleased with her... I told my hubby that I was busy having the greatest love affair of my life ! It’s pretty truthful;-)
> 
> View attachment 288423


She's just a big (BIG!!!) baby!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, today's Thursday, and that means I'm going to venture out into the germy world and do my shopping. I hope there's enough produce for me to feed my guys for a week, and I hope the shopping cart police don't get me for having too much produce in my cart! Thankfully I have enough meat and frozen stuff in my fridge to feed ME for a while, and enough T-paper and paper towels, so I don't need to buy anything but produce. Wish me luck.


----------



## Bébert81

Springtime is coming and we are blocked at home due to coronavirus…  
Hope everybody is ok here!


----------



## Momof4

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a great morning kayaking on the local Patuxent River that forms a reservoir that was built years ago to provide the greater DC area with fresh water.
> 
> The turtles are up!
> 
> View attachment 288384


Mark, are you loving your new home? I think the last time I was here you had put your house on the market.


----------



## Momof4

Has anyone heard from Adam?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> So glad to see you check in... been thinking about you! I am worried too. I think I made light if the situation at first but I see now that was wrong... I just plan to stay in and keep my brood close and hope the economy pulls through when it’s over.. stay safe Kathy!


I didn’t sign up for this homeschool stuff!!
We may not go back to school until fall?

I hope you’re kiddos and homestead are doing well!
My son gets his license next week!! We are praying the DMV doesn’t close, it takes about 3 months just to get an appointment.

it’s really hard to navigate the website on my phone! I really miss the app!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, today's Thursday, and that means I'm going to venture out into the germy world and do my shopping. I hope there's enough produce for me to feed my guys for a week, and I hope the shopping cart police don't get me for having too much produce in my cart! Thankfully I have enough meat and frozen stuff in my fridge to feed ME for a while, and enough T-paper and paper towels, so I don't need to buy anything but produce. Wish me luck.


 I do wish you lots of luck.. maintain your personal space! I also have to venture out. I’m waiting for my daughter to wake up so I can leave son home with her... I need to get out but I’m terrified to do so!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Has anyone heard from Adam?



He actually checked in a few days ago..a single post just to say all is well...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I didn’t sign up for this homeschool stuff!!
> We may not go back to school until fall?
> 
> I hope you’re kiddos and homestead are doing well!
> My son gets his license next week!! We are praying the DMV doesn’t close, it takes about 3 months just to get an appointment.
> 
> it’s really hard to navigate the website on my phone! I really miss the app!!



LOL !! Our school district has made the homeschooling as easy as it can be made I think.. we have a daily schedule for the little one and The older ones can handle their own... I have been blessed with children who learning comes easy to so it’s really no hardship for me.. now trying to get my work done at the same time is a different story! My oldest is still working as a cashier in our grocery store. I worry about that and her exposure but I’m also hesitant to make her quit.. she has had that job for over a year and established a good work foundation. She will start college in the fall and will need that job... also, it’s important that the grocery stores have employees... still, it’s my daughters safety at risk so I’m very conflicted on advising her... 

I can’t help but wonder what’s going on that’s so different in our world now that has brought this corona virus about...???? I guess my biggest concern is how the next generation ( our children ) will be affected by this...

I hope your son gets his license as scheduled!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’m pretty pleased with her... I told my hubby that I was busy having the greatest love affair of my life ! It’s pretty truthful;-)
> 
> View attachment 288423



Nice pix. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Mark, are you loving your new home? I think the last time I was here you had put your house on the market.



That house on the “market” was a rental that we sold. Still here in Maryland.... we have a few lined up in Florida to check out. In fact we had planned a quick trip down this week, but decided to forego travel due to THE VIRUS!


----------



## Momof4

CarolM said:


> Got interrupted with my post this morning. LOL,
> 
> The sun is shining. and I more or less finished my fairy house last night. I am quite happy with how it has come out so far.
> 
> View attachment 288354
> 
> 
> And just because I can:
> 
> View attachment 288356


Super cute!!!
I’m trying to find a damn puzzle to help with this self quarantine! My daughter cries everyday because I won’t let her hangout with a friend.


EllieMay said:


> LOL !! Our school district has made the homeschooling as easy as it can be made I think.. we have a daily schedule for the little one and The older ones can handle their own... I have been blessed with children who learning comes easy to so it’s really no hardship for me.. now trying to get my work done at the same time is a different story! My oldest is still working as a cashier in our grocery store. I worry about that and her exposure but I’m also hesitant to make her quit.. she has had that job for over a year and established a good work foundation. She will start college in the fall and will need that job... also, it’s important that the grocery stores have employees... still, it’s my daughters safety at risk so I’m very conflicted on advising her...
> 
> I can’t help but wonder what’s going on that’s so different in our world now that has brought this corona virus about...???? I guess my biggest concern is how the next generation ( our children ) will be affected by this...
> 
> I hope your son gets his license as scheduled!



So far our district has set up online school work. I think it comes out Monday. 
My son has been working at the after school program at the elementary school and now he can’t work. He’s bummed. 
That would be hard to have your daughter work with the public, it’s a double edged sword.
Don’t you have a chameleon? 
My son just informed 10 minutes ago he ordered one online!!
Are the Zoo Med starter kits ok to use?


----------



## Cathie G

smarch said:


> Mine is the exact same!! He finds bugs then screams at them until I come remove them. And he’s got a set of lungs on him!


It was funny one year on my birthday. My present from God was a huge praying mantis on my kitchen wall. I didn't want Dilly to hurt it and he probably wouldn't have anyway. Dilly was in there telling me he found a big bug...I hadn't even had coffee yet...I was busy trying to figure a way to get my praying mantis safely back outside. I managed to reassure the praying mantis that it would be ok on a piece of newspaper. I still have to laugh about that morning.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well of course Mom has to do the dirty work.


A broom comes in handy...at times...but I'd rather sit with my foot warmer.




.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Momof4 said:


> Super cute!!!
> I’m trying to find a damn puzzle to help with this self quarantine! My daughter cries everyday because I won’t let her hangout with a friend.
> 
> 
> So far our district has set up online school work. I think it comes out Monday.
> My son has been working at the after school program at the elementary school and now he can’t work. He’s bummed.
> That would be hard to have your daughter work with the public, it’s a double edged sword.
> Don’t you have a chameleon?
> My son just informed 10 minutes ago he ordered one online!!
> Are the Zoo Med starter kits ok to use?



Are you good with numbers? Wifey does SUDUKU on line....keeps her hands & mind busy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Governor of Maryland has announced that all Malls are closing down tonight, & very limited access to the BWI airpprt. Drastic measures being implemented... firefighters now testing positive & a nursing home Resident positive too.

Things going downhill.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> *Good morning everyone! Getting a little cabin fever because I am not going out in the public. 2 more weeks (April 1st) until the fence is installed in the backyard. Opo is ready, he is getting tired of his fenced in area. Wants out in the backyard all the time.
> No rain forever so he goes right over to the neighbor's yard to graze. The grass is greener on the other side. It is hard for Rose to keep retrieving him.
> Not sure how I am writing in bold letters. ???
> Everyone stay safe with this virus. *


I had to go out twice this week for lung doctor stuff. My doc was really happy with my cat scan. Her and I had a wonderful time talking. She's expecting a little boy. It's pretty bad when your doctor appointment is fun. Even the girls weighing in etc were helping me get my girl talk in. I didn't get everything thing done today but I'll finish tomorrow...


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> Super cute!!!
> I’m trying to find a damn puzzle to help with this self quarantine! My daughter cries everyday because I won’t let her hangout with a friend.
> 
> 
> So far our district has set up online school work. I think it comes out Monday.
> My son has been working at the after school program at the elementary school and now he can’t work. He’s bummed.
> That would be hard to have your daughter work with the public, it’s a double edged sword.
> Don’t you have a chameleon?
> My son just informed 10 minutes ago he ordered one online!!
> Are the Zoo Med starter kits ok to use?


Some of my favorite memories, is just sitting around with family and a great big bowl of popcorn, working a puzzle. It's addictive.


----------



## Cathie G

Joe painted a picture for me a couple of days ago. He's tired of being cooped up already

.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture for me a couple of days ago. He's tired of being cooped up already
> 
> .
> View attachment 288459
> View attachment 288459



Very good!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Here snaky snaky. Says the Cat.
> 
> Come and get me, I dare you!! says the snake.
> 
> And who will come out on top? Come back tomorrow for more updates on the ongoing saga between the cat and the snake.


From what I read if the kitty actually got brave enough to go on the top, s/he would be screaming mommy. Especially, if s/he wound up inside her buddies tank.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m pretty pleased with her... I told my hubby that I was busy having the greatest love affair of my life ! It’s pretty truthful;-)
> 
> View attachment 288423


 The 2 of you look like 2 peas in a pod. Sooo cute. Razberri only wants by my feet. That's a wabbit for you.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice pix. ?


Thnx... so guess what??? The dang mistletoe toe clusters are slam full of berries now.... but they are very HIGH!!! Ughhh... I wish I wouldn’t have cut the first one down but I’m gonna get you some more... how did the ones I sent survive in the mail???


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Super cute!!!
> I’m trying to find a damn puzzle to help with this self quarantine! My daughter cries everyday because I won’t let her hangout with a friend.
> 
> 
> So far our district has set up online school work. I think it comes out Monday.
> My son has been working at the after school program at the elementary school and now he can’t work. He’s bummed.
> That would be hard to have your daughter work with the public, it’s a double edged sword.
> Don’t you have a chameleon?
> My son just informed 10 minutes ago he ordered one online!!
> Are the Zoo Med starter kits ok to use?



I don’t know what all comes in them (the starter kits) but the different species chameleons have different temperature requirements I think.. mine is not supposed to get too hot. I use an UVB bulb for his sun and then a regular led light bulb for light... no heat .. they drink from moving water only and must be misted routinely... screen or open air cages are recommended... that’s about as far as I’ve gotten, lol... make sure to post some pics when his comes in!!!

Son and I are workin on a glow in the dark puzzle with hidden images... almost done;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> A broom comes in handy...at times...but I'd rather sit with my foot warmer.
> 
> View attachment 288456
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 288456



And what a nice foot warmer it is... so soft?


----------



## EllieMay

Oh th


Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture for me a couple of days ago. He's tired of being cooped up already
> 
> .
> View attachment 288459
> View attachment 288459



That’s amazing! You tell Joe to keep them coming... Does he need me to send him any supplies? Can he do caricature portraits??? Oh yes..... the wheels are turning ?


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know what all comes in them (the starter kits) but the different species chameleons have different temperature requirements I think.. mine is not supposed to get too hot. I use an UVB bulb for his sun and then a regular led light bulb for light... no heat .. they drink from moving water only and must be misted routinely... screen or open air cages are recommended... that’s about as far as I’ve gotten, lol... make sure to post some pics when his comes in!!!
> 
> Son and I are workin on a glow in the dark puzzle with hidden images... almost done;-)


Love your puzzle!!!
Well, the chameleon is coming tomorrow not Tuesday! Yikes!! We ran to LLL reptile and grabbed an enclosure. We got a money tree, fake vine, fake rope branch thing, 40 watt CHE, and the tube UVB light.
I hope we do ok. I’ll research some more.


----------



## EllieMay

Yaayyyyyy how exciting... I’m a bit envious that you can just run to an “LLL reptile” though...must be nice ! Lol
I’m positive y’all will do fine. How is the new tortoise yards growing??


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Thnx... so guess what??? The dang mistletoe toe clusters are slam full of berries now.... but they are very HIGH!!! Ughhh... I wish I wouldn’t have cut the first one down but I’m gonna get you some more... how did the ones I sent survive in the mail???



Survived in the mail perfectly fine. These might have been too small, “immature” young berries for next Fall. Berries growing now should grow all year I think....and be ready in Winter again.

Here’s a pix of mistletoe just starting to attach & grow from a berry “stuck on” a limb by this UK gardener.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Survived in the mail perfectly fine. These might have been too small, “immature” young berries for next Fall. Berries growing now should grow all year I think....and be ready in Winter again.
> 
> Here’s a pix of mistletoe just starting to attach & grow from a berry “stuck on” a limb by this UK gardener.
> 
> View attachment 288474


That’s really neat... we are getting flooded right now but it’s supposed to move out tomorrow so I will try to find some that I can get down.... then I’ll want to see it attaching to something in Maryland!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those Corona Virus watchers, here’s a great web site that is updated real-time by Johns Hopkins University. It’s gone up by 1000 (worldwide) in the last hour alone.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## Bébert81

My "baby" Cloud, 7 months old and 4,6kg enjoying his first excursion outside after castration...
He really like water and he is quite tall so the vet think he have some primitive blood.


----------



## EllieMay

Bébert81 said:


> My "baby" Cloud, 7 months old and 4,6kg enjoying his first excursion outside after castration...
> He really like water and he is quite tall so the vet think he have some primitive blood.


AAAAGGGGHHHHHH! He’s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bébert81

EllieMay said:


> AAAAGGGGHHHHHH! He’s absolutely gorgeous!


He's grey marbled, I really like his colours.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’m pretty pleased with her... I told my hubby that I was busy having the greatest love affair of my life ! It’s pretty truthful;-)
> 
> View attachment 288423


I love the wrinkles! I am talking about your buddy. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I have been busy moderating on my other forum. No nastiness, just a busy time for IT folk and getting everything into the right place takes time.

My news:

1. I had a desperately needed haircut. My hair is so thick that I need it thinning every 6 weeks. I went 9 weeks before this one!

2. We have fish again! Half a dozen golden barbs to restart our aquarium 



3. Both son and daughter are returning home tonight. They are both working from home for the foreseeable future and they’ll have more space and company here. Also daughter‘s flatmate is a paramedic and if she’s on night shift, daughter would be stuck at home and having to creep round by day.

The UK is gradually shutting down. All restaurants, bars, cafes and pubs must shut down after tonight apart from takeaway food and drink. Clubs, theatres, cinemas and gyms will follow suit. Schools close today for education and will stay open as care facilities for children of keyworkers (including delivery drivers, transport workers, utility company staff and emergency services) 

These are difficult times. Look after yourselves.


----------



## Blackdog1714

A little happiness for a Friday! My pink flowering almond hates cold winters so after this mild winter I got a super reward!


----------



## Momof4

EllieMay said:


> Yaayyyyyy how exciting... I’m a bit envious that you can just run to an “LLL reptile” though...must be nice ! Lol
> I’m positive y’all will do fine. How is the new tortoise yards growing??


We are very lucky to live so close! 
The little thing just arrived! He’s super cute!!
He’s climbing on the top screen. Makes me nervous. 
The tort yards are doing great!! All this rain has brought so many weeds and grasses!!!


----------



## Momof4

Our Governor put a new stricter stay at home rule!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been busy moderating on my other forum. No nastiness, just a busy time for IT folk and getting everything into the right place takes time.
> 
> My news:
> 
> 1. I had a desperately needed haircut. My hair is so thick that I need it thinning every 6 weeks. I went 9 weeks before this one!
> 
> 2. We have fish again! Half a dozen golden barbs to restart our aquarium
> View attachment 288489
> 
> 
> 3. Both son and daughter are returning home tonight. They are both working from home for the foreseeable future and they’ll have more space and company here. Also daughter‘s flatmate is a paramedic and if she’s on night shift, daughter would be stuck at home and having to creep round by day.
> 
> The UK is gradually shutting down. All restaurants, bars, cafes and pubs must shut down after tonight apart from takeaway food and drink. Clubs, theatres, cinemas and gyms will follow suit. Schools close today for education and will stay open as care facilities for children of keyworkers (including delivery drivers, transport workers, utility company staff and emergency services)
> 
> These are difficult times. Look after yourselves.




Really clear looking water there!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was out kayaking this morning. Very warm, but very overcast & slight drizzle with a large warm surge of air coming up from the South.

Tons of turtles out trying to bask & two Bald Eagles spotted (twice)!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh th
> 
> That’s amazing! You tell Joe to keep them coming... Does he need me to send him any supplies? Can he do caricature portraits??? Oh yes..... the wheels are turning ?


I was so glad for that painting. I'm never sure how much he's comprehending. So I guess Joe's getting it. Right now he's in lockdown for safety. If you want a caricature, I still have your address. What's those beedy little wheels thinking??


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> My "baby" Cloud, 7 months old and 4,6kg enjoying his first excursion outside after castration...
> He really like water and he is quite tall so the vet think he have some primitive blood.


He's so beautiful! I've never seen a cat that is marked like a tabby yet also marked like some type of calico also.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I was out kayaking this morning. Very warm, but very overcast & slight drizzle with a large warm surge of air coming up from the South.
> 
> Tons of turtles out trying to bask & two Bald Eagles spotted (twice)!
> 
> View attachment 288492
> View attachment 288493
> View attachment 288494


I didn't even have to see your name to know you posted those pictures. What a lovely day you had. I'm glad.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Really clear looking water there!


Day 1... it should do! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I love the wrinkles! I am talking about your buddy. ?


Oh.....there were others ???? ???


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been busy moderating on my other forum. No nastiness, just a busy time for IT folk and getting everything into the right place takes time.
> 
> My news:
> 
> 1. I had a desperately needed haircut. My hair is so thick that I need it thinning every 6 weeks. I went 9 weeks before this one!
> 
> 2. We have fish again! Half a dozen golden barbs to restart our aquarium
> View attachment 288489
> 
> 
> 3. Both son and daughter are returning home tonight. They are both working from home for the foreseeable future and they’ll have more space and company here. Also daughter‘s flatmate is a paramedic and if she’s on night shift, daughter would be stuck at home and having to creep round by day.
> 
> The UK is gradually shutting down. All restaurants, bars, cafes and pubs must shut down after tonight apart from takeaway food and drink. Clubs, theatres, cinemas and gyms will follow suit. Schools close today for education and will stay open as care facilities for children of keyworkers (including delivery drivers, transport workers, utility company staff and emergency services)
> 
> These are difficult times. Look after yourselves.


----------



## EllieMay

Glad you got your haircut! Those things make all the difference sometimes... it’s been a rough day here. I made the difficult decision to make my daughter quit her job.. she was pretty upset but I couldn’t see not eliminating any possible unnecessary exposure to the virus...she explained my feelings to her manager and he was good enough to tell her to come back when things changed...


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> We are very lucky to live so close!
> The little thing just arrived! He’s super cute!!
> He’s climbing on the top screen. Makes me nervous.
> The tort yards are doing great!! All this rain has brought so many weeds and grasses!!!



Pictures please!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was so glad for that painting. I'm never sure how much he's comprehending. So I guess Joe's getting it. Right now he's in lockdown for safety. If you want a caricature, I still have your address. What's those beedy little wheels thinking??



Well Cinder of course, but anything he’d like to do! Show him any of my critter pics or just whatever inspires him...Razberri looks like a great subject too! I will gladly send him anything he needs to work with. His art is a gift. I can even do a print from here... Joe draws, you post, I print;-)) ( that’s what happened to the other) lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well Cinder of course, but anything he’d like to do! Show him any of my critter pics or just whatever inspires him...Razberri looks like a great subject too! I will gladly send him anything he needs to work with. His art is a gift. I can even do a print from here... Joe draws, you post, I print;-)) ( that’s what happened to the other) lol


I already figured out what I think you would enjoy. I just have to find the picture again. Joe always does his take on subjects no matter what I ask. He's hilarious!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I already figured out what I think you would enjoy. I just have to find the picture again. Joe always does his take on subjects no matter what I ask. He's hilarious!


And that’s what makes it special!!! ?


----------



## Bébert81

Cathie G said:


> He's so beautiful! I've never seen a cat that is marked like a tabby yet also marked like some type of calico also.


Me too, he's so special. Really like him. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a grey ugly day today. So I fed, watered and picked up poop then came back in the house and made a fire in the wood stove. 

I may box up some more books to take to the library, but I'm thinking the library is probably closed for the duration.

I ordered a clear vinyl runner to put over the carpet in front of my Vision cages in the "reptile room," and it came yesterday. When I opened the package it was rolled up tight. And there's no sun today to get it to lay flat. Oh woe is me.

Monday my two little kittens are going to the vet for snip, snip! He keeps the females overnight, but the males come home same day. Rusty will be lost without his little sister. When one of them finds a place to go to sleep and the other one doesn't know where he is, he/she walks around the house meowing, looking for him/her.

Then I'll stop off at the feed store for a bale of orchard grass hay. I just called them and they have some.

So what are you all up to today?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Warm blast of air from Florida yielded temps in the low 80’s here yesterday, BUT it was short last. Once that front passed through, it made way for a cold wintry blast. Temps are about 25 degrees cooler than yesterday. ?

Too hot n muggy yesterday to work outside, today too chilly & windy.  Ive been working part time on a larger piece of Cherry wood to add to the “collection”. It’s much larger than the previous little bud vases & tea light holders, might make a good kitchen utensil holder or a potted plant vessel or a spitoon. 

Not too shabby from a roadside chunk of tree branch...








Just applied some natural Danish oil. Will apply a few coats of oil, some bees wax polish, then separate it from its base.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan

This is the longest thread I have ever seen.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tortoise MasterMan said:


> This is the longest thread I have ever seen.



Yep.....and active!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not sure that I uploaded the almost completed pix. 

Cherry Vessel


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lawn & Garden Work. Finished cutting the front lawn, it’s perfect time for weeds to be growing & spewing seeds. So, we put the bagger on & clipped it low. Lots of fresh grass & weed clippings for our Sully ‘til she gets outside. Our Spring onions are now pushing up out of the ground, ‘bout an inch tall now.  We’ll soon have more scallions than we know what to do.

Ive put a few ads in our local on-line community newsletter for the sale of Red Wriggler worms! Ive made a whopping $15.00 now! Whooo hoooooo.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's a grey ugly day today. So I fed, watered and picked up poop then came back in the house and made a fire in the wood stove.
> 
> I may box up some more books to take to the library, but I'm thinking the library is probably closed for the duration.
> 
> I ordered a clear vinyl runner to put over the carpet in front of my Vision cages in the "reptile room," and it came yesterday. When I opened the package it was rolled up tight. And there's no sun today to get it to lay flat. Oh woe is me.
> 
> Monday my two little kittens are going to the vet for snip, snip! He keeps the females overnight, but the males come home same day. Rusty will be lost without his little sister. When one of them finds a place to go to sleep and the other one doesn't know where he is, he/she walks around the house meowing, looking for him/her.
> 
> Then I'll stop off at the feed store for a bale of orchard grass hay. I just called them and they have some.
> 
> So what are you all up to today?


Poor little babies. You might have to have a sleeping baby with you tonight for quiet time. I'm having a quiet day sewing while baby sitting too. No humans thank God.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lawn & Garden Work. Finished cutting the front lawn, it’s perfect time for weeds to be growing & spewing seeds. So, we put the bagger on & clipped it low. Lots of fresh grass & weed clippings for our Sully ‘til she gets outside. Our Spring onions are now pushing up out of the ground, ‘bout an inch tall now. We’ll soon have more scallions than we know what to do.
> 
> Ive put a few ads in our local on-line community newsletter for the sale of Red Wriggler worms! Ive made a whopping $15.00 now! Whooo hoooooo.


If you're growing worms you need a pet wabbit.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tortoise MasterMan said:


> This is the longest thread I have ever seen.


It's kinda like talking on a monkey vine.


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Me too, he's so special. Really like him. ?


I didn't really want a cat but got Dilly for my brother. He wound up being more special to me. I actually like him. He's a big tabby with unusual markings.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And that’s what makes it special!!! ?


I found one picture. There's others I'm thinking of and liked too. Just to show Joe, Cinder's face and rolls. Those are hard to find. If you can I'm sure no one here would mind seeing them again. She's so cute and cheerful.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure that I uploaded the almost completed pix.
> 
> Cherry Vessel
> 
> View attachment 288562


Perfect of course!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure that I uploaded the almost completed pix.
> 
> Cherry Vessel
> 
> View attachment 288562


That's more like a cheery vessel.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I found one picture. There's others I'm thinking of and liked too. Just to show Joe, Cinder's face and rolls. Those are hard to find. If you can I'm sure no one here would mind seeing them again. She's so cute and cheerful.



Well that’s easy;~}


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's a grey ugly day today. So I fed, watered and picked up poop then came back in the house and made a fire in the wood stove.
> 
> I may box up some more books to take to the library, but I'm thinking the library is probably closed for the duration.
> 
> I ordered a clear vinyl runner to put over the carpet in front of my Vision cages in the "reptile room," and it came yesterday. When I opened the package it was rolled up tight. And there's no sun today to get it to lay flat. Oh woe is me.
> 
> Monday my two little kittens are going to the vet for snip, snip! He keeps the females overnight, but the males come home same day. Rusty will be lost without his little sister. When one of them finds a place to go to sleep and the other one doesn't know where he is, he/she walks around the house meowing, looking for him/her.
> 
> Then I'll stop off at the feed store for a bale of orchard grass hay. I just called them and they have some.
> 
> So what are you all up to today?




Wellllll... I did lots of chores this morning...put Cinder in the bath and gave her a good grooming....laundry, washed away my greys....then I loaded ATV ,dog, and kids and headed to the deer lease... we just needed to get out somewhere safe. Saw lots of pig sign.. also LOTS of wild prickly pear!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Hola,
Hope everyone is doing well <3
I am currently back home (from JFK to AUH, landed tuesday)! It is currently my 5th day of self-quarantine since NYC is being hit very bad. wishingggg everyone the best  stay home, it will save lives  I am very excited to be out of self-quarantine soon and taking care of my tort and enjoying my free time !


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll... I did lots of chores this morning...put Cinder in the bath and gave her a good grooming....laundry, washed away my greys....then I loaded ATV ,dog, and kids and headed to the deer lease... we just needed to get out somewhere safe. Saw lots of pig sign.. also LOTS of wild prickly pear!



Wild prickly pear......for the sullys or no?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Long story short, last year a local garden center closed down after being in business for a long time. They had lots of sales to get rid of everything.... i bought a few too many things at once, including nice Astilbe, and didn't get them all planted.  I kept them watered & in the shade, but they looked nasty deadly brown by the end of Summer. Kept watering off and on all Fall. Now that Spring is springing.....look what survived! 

Now, I need to get planting!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wild prickly pear......for the sullys or no?





Maro2Bear said:


> Wild prickly pear......for the sullys or no?



Absolutely... there’s no shortage out there and it’s completely untouched..


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s easy;~}
> 
> View attachment 288599
> View attachment 288600




OMG!!!!!!!! That second picture looks like Cinder had too much to drink the night before! It's too, too cute!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Abdulla6169 said:


> Hola,
> Hope everyone is doing well <3
> I am currently back home (from JFK to AUH, landed tuesday)! It is currently my 5th day of self-quarantine since NYC is being hit very bad. wishingggg everyone the best  stay home, it will save lives  I am very excited to be out of self-quarantine soon and taking care of my tort and enjoying my free time !


Wow! So good to have you back safely. Long time no see!


----------



## JoesMum

Abdulla6169 said:


> Hola,
> Hope everyone is doing well <3
> I am currently back home (from JFK to AUH, landed tuesday)! It is currently my 5th day of self-quarantine since NYC is being hit very bad. wishingggg everyone the best  stay home, it will save lives  I am very excited to be out of self-quarantine soon and taking care of my tort and enjoying my free time !


Welcome back!


----------



## JoesMum

Tortoise MasterMan said:


> This is the longest thread I have ever seen.


Hello and welcome to the CDR! 

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. It’s bright and sunny outside, but there’s a real chill in the wind so you need to wrap up warm.

We installed a new rain butt today so there will probably be a drought from now on ?

Our six gold barbs have now been joined by 8 Harlequins and 2 Panda Corydoras. It’s good to have the aquarium running again.

It’s Mothering Sunday here in the UK, so my family will be cooking a nice dinner.

My sister and I got my Mum set up on Skype on her iPad so she can now have face-to-face conversations with us rather than just talking on the phone. We hope this will help her to feel less isolated at this difficult time.

I have joined Facebook groups for the towns where my Mum and my In-laws live. If there’s a lockdown, we want to know what community support is available for them and Facebook seems to be the place where it’s happening in this country. The group for where we live is really active and very useful.

Tomorrow we are starting to dig a garden pond. That’ll keep us out of mischief


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s easy;~}
> 
> View attachment 288599
> View attachment 288600


Too funny and they'll help immensely.


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> Hola,
> Hope everyone is doing well <3
> I am currently back home (from JFK to AUH, landed tuesday)! It is currently my 5th day of self-quarantine since NYC is being hit very bad. wishingggg everyone the best  stay home, it will save lives  I am very excited to be out of self-quarantine soon and taking care of my tort and enjoying my free time !


Cool you'll have time to chat.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Aag


JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s bright and sunny outside, but there’s a real chill in the wind so you need to wrap up warm.
> 
> We installed a new rain butt today so there will probably be a drought from now on ?
> 
> Our six gold barbs have now been joined by 8 Harlequins and 2 Panda Corydoras. It’s good to have the aquarium running again.
> 
> It’s Mothering Sunday here in the UK, so my family will be cooking a nice dinner.
> 
> My sister and I got my Mum set up on Skype on her iPad so she can now have face-to-face conversations with us rather than just talking on the phone. We hope this will help her to feel less isolated at this difficult time.
> 
> I have joined Facebook groups for the towns where my Mum and my In-laws live. If there’s a lockdown, we want to know what community support is available for them and Facebook seems to be the place where it’s happening in this country. The group for where we live is really active and very useful.
> 
> Tomorrow we are starting to dig a garden pond. That’ll keep us out of mischief


Aagh yes, happy Mum’s Day! 

Did you clean out/up your tank before the long holiday trip? 

I’m sure you will provide regular updates on the pond!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Aag
> 
> Aagh yes, happy Mum’s Day!
> 
> Did you clean out/up your tank before the long holiday trip?
> 
> I’m sure you will provide regular updates on the pond!


When the prrvious residents of the tank departed, we left the tank running. We cleaned it out, turned off the lights and then blacked it out using aquarium with aquarium backing sheet so that algae growth was inhibited.

When we got back from our travels the whole thing was crystal clear, so we did a partial water change and let it run in before introducing the first fish 

It still looks rather empty in the tank, but they’ll grow and we will add more fish.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter baked a cake. Please take your share. Electronic cake isn’t fattening


----------



## Yvonne G

m-m-m-m lookin' good!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Absolutely... there’s no shortage out there and it’s completely untouched..


And a few starters also.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Daughter baked a cake. Please take your share. Electronic cake isn’t fattening
> View attachment 288626


I actually baked some brownies yesterday. I'm so happy. I actually did them like I used to. I haven't been baking like that for a long time. I've had to relearn to get them to turn out my particular way. Your daughters cake reminds me of spring...and looks delicious.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Installed a new window today and got a new table top saw! Old one broke trimming down a piece of brick trim and took the piece with it! Got it from harbor freight and not too shabby heck of an upgrade- Hercules Job Site daw 10”. Just beat the rain coming in tonight and the zinnia starts are needing the rain!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! That second picture looks like Cinder had too much to drink the night before! It's too, too cute!!!!!


Well time on your hands (or paws) is never a good thing ya know ??


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Daughter baked a cake. Please take your share. Electronic cake isn’t fattening
> View attachment 288626



Very tempting!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Installed a new window today and got a new table top saw! Old one broke trimming down a piece of brick trim and took the piece with it! Got it from harbor freight and not too shabby heck of an upgrade- Hercules Job Site daw 10”. Just beat the rain coming in tonight and the zinnia starts are needing the rain!


I'm liking harbor freight more and more. Right now I can get a little led flash light that's free if I make a purchase. I already have one but I'll take another. And there's 20% off my purchase because I have that coupon too.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! So good to have you back safely. Long time no see!


Thank you, I will be a lot more active on here hopefully! How have you been? How has everyone been?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cathie G said:


> Cool you'll have time to chat.?


Yes, quarantine has given me so much time hehe


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Monday, sunny days here but still blocked at home…


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maryland Gov announcing a new Exec Order, closing all non-essential shops, businesses, etc that are not deemed critical essential. Not ordering or forcing shelter in place yet, but no crowds of 10 or more. “No reason to be out, don’t go out!“.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

Today‘s task has been pruning our Bramley apple tree. It may not be the correct time of year, but it desperately needed doing. It’s a big and very old tree and is actually in my neighbour’s garden, but we have an arrangement that he prunes his side and we do ours. The apples are cookers and there are always plenty for both families 

JoesDad has mapped out the new pond with rope and been to the garden centre for the bits he needs to complete it just in case we go into lockdown and aren allowed out. Digging will start tomorrow.




I spoke with two friends on the phone today. Not great news from either of them. One has had Crohn’s Disease for years and is on immunu-suppressants. Her nurse daughter lives at home. My friend has moved out, with the dog, into her late father home because she cannot risk being infected with covid-19 by her family.  The other is going into hospital tomorrow for a full hysterectomy as cancerous cells have been found.


----------



## JoesMum

A tortoisey DIY store advert that you might enjoy ?


----------



## Cathie G

Abdulla6169 said:


> Yes, quarantine has given me so much time hehe


I'm busy trying to think of a way, to get my brother, to paint a picture for [email protected] and Cinder. Joe's been in lockdown(by me) for a week now. Tomorrow, our state has a stay home request by the governor. The painting will give my brother something he loves to do to do and he's at my mercy...?


----------



## JoesMum

The UK has gone into lockdown this evening For 3 weeks.

From this evening people must stay at home except for shopping for basic necessities, daily exercise, any medical need and travelling to and from essential work. 

Shops selling non-essential goods will be shut and gatherings in public of more than two people who do not live together prohibited.

Other premises including libraries, playgrounds and outdoor gyms, and places of worship must also close immediately. (Most have already)

Parks will remain open for exercise but gatherings will be dispersed.

The government is also stopping all social events, including weddings, baptisms and other ceremonies - but funerals will be allowed.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm busy trying to think of a way, to get my brother, to paint a picture for [email protected] and Cinder. Joe's been in lockdown(by me) for a week now. Tomorrow, our state has a stay home request by the governor. The painting will give my brother something he loves to do to do and he's at my mercy...?


 Please only pursue that if it brings him enjoyment!!! I will appreciate his art anytime you post it..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark & rainy here today, day xxx of COVID-19 “lock down”. Worked on a new little tea light design.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Please only pursue that if it brings him enjoyment!!! I will appreciate his art anytime you post it..


He loves to paint! He's so bored. I've had to keep him home for a week now because of his condition. He'll enjoy having something to do...?


----------



## Cathie G

Bébert81 said:


> Happy Monday, sunny days here but still blocked at home…


It was so dark and cloudy here. Tomorrow will be our first real day with a stay at home order in place. Thank God our governor finally made some crazy people think twice before they step outside. Things are looking up.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark & rainy here today, day xxx of COVID-19 “lock down”. Worked on a new little tea light design.
> 
> View attachment 288700


So glad to see you're doing your usual woodworking. It adds a warm beautiful light to the cold dark room.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I had to go out twice this week for lung doctor stuff. My doc was really happy with my cat scan. Her and I had a wonderful time talking. She's expecting a little boy. It's pretty bad when your doctor appointment is fun. Even the girls weighing in etc were helping me get my girl talk in. I didn't get everything thing done today but I'll finish tomorrow...


Glad to hear the good outcome on your lungs. Like you said there's always tomorrow to finish stuff.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh.....there were others ???? ???


Not that I could see ? I was wondering if I might get in trouble when I posted that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok got my 2 new arms and leg today. 
The 1 arm is controlled by a cable system that the harness fits around my back and opens the hook by moving my arm forward.




The second arm has a utility hand on it to do general chores and lifting weights. It opens and closes with muscle control in my forearm. Also my hand that I already have with 15 different finger configurations can be attached to this arm.


It's hard to see but that is a sulcata on the arms. The photo takes away some of the detail. 
The last is my new leg. 




That's not really Opo.


----------



## Bébert81

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok got my 2 new arms and leg today.
> The 1 arm is controlled by a cable system that the harness fits around my back and opens the hook by moving my arm forward.
> View attachment 288714
> 
> View attachment 288715
> 
> The second arm has a utility hand on it to do general chores and lifting weights. It opens and closes with muscle control in my forearm. Also my hand that I already have with 15 different finger configurations can be attached to this arm.
> View attachment 288716
> 
> It's hard to see but that is a sulcata on the arms. The photo takes away some of the detail.
> The last is my new leg.
> View attachment 288717
> 
> View attachment 288719
> 
> That's not really Opo.


Amazing! ? 
Even if it's no really Opo this is so nice, wow!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark & rainy here today, day xxx of COVID-19 “lock down”. Worked on a new little tea light design.
> 
> View attachment 288700


I LIKE IT! Very nice.. understated elegance I think ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok got my 2 new arms and leg today.
> The 1 arm is controlled by a cable system that the harness fits around my back and opens the hook by moving my arm forward.
> View attachment 288714
> 
> View attachment 288715
> 
> The second arm has a utility hand on it to do general chores and lifting weights. It opens and closes with muscle control in my forearm. Also my hand that I already have with 15 different finger configurations can be attached to this arm.
> View attachment 288716
> 
> It's hard to see but that is a sulcata on the arms. The photo takes away some of the detail.
> The last is my new leg.
> View attachment 288717
> 
> View attachment 288719
> 
> That's not really Opo.



That’s SO cool! How does everything fit? Does it feel good to you? I sure hope that they are just perfect. You deserve that!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bébert81 said:


> Amazing! ?
> Even if it's no really Opo this is so nice, wow!


Thanks I am real happy with the outcome.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That’s SO cool! How does everything fit? Does it feel good to you? I sure hope that they are just perfect. You deserve that!


Thanks Heather, The air valve that lets air out. Was leaking at the base of the leg. So he had to take it back to fix. The leg like the arms are suction fit so air leaks at the valve defeat the purpose.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, The air valve that lets air out. Was leaking at the base of the leg. So he had to take it back to fix. The leg like the arms are suction fit so air leaks at the valve defeat the purpose.



Interesting! If i lived a bit closer id pay a visit & help with that shed!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok got my 2 new arms and leg today.
> The 1 arm is controlled by a cable system that the harness fits around my back and opens the hook by moving my arm forward.
> View attachment 288714
> 
> View attachment 288715
> 
> The second arm has a utility hand on it to do general chores and lifting weights. It opens and closes with muscle control in my forearm. Also my hand that I already have with 15 different finger configurations can be attached to this arm.
> View attachment 288716
> 
> It's hard to see but that is a sulcata on the arms. The photo takes away some of the detail.
> The last is my new leg.
> View attachment 288717
> 
> View attachment 288719
> 
> That's not really Opo.


Oh wow! I hope you get used to these quickly. They should make a massive difference to your life


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting! If i lived a bit closer id pay a visit & help with that shed!


I know you would. It seems the people I thought were friends that I saved hundreds of dollars. Working on their homes have all disappeared. Even my fishing buddy went AWOL. 
But I am the kind of person that will get it done. I have Rose! 
I kinda of expected it though. I was warned things like this would happen. I was attending a amputee group and listened to some of the patients there. I understand some amputees might be angry and isolated. But I have kept my humor and try to stay accepting of the situation. 
Well Mark thanks for the therapy session ? 
Send the bill,check will be in the mail.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Oh wow! I hope you get used to these quickly. They should make a massive difference to your life


Yes they will. The hand you see. Only opens and closes but has a super grip. The hook on the other arm with cable system will come in very handy. Especially while fishing!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok got my 2 new arms and leg today.
> The 1 arm is controlled by a cable system that the harness fits around my back and opens the hook by moving my arm forward.
> View attachment 288714
> 
> View attachment 288715
> 
> The second arm has a utility hand on it to do general chores and lifting weights. It opens and closes with muscle control in my forearm. Also my hand that I already have with 15 different finger configurations can be attached to this arm.
> View attachment 288716
> 
> It's hard to see but that is a sulcata on the arms. The photo takes away some of the detail.
> The last is my new leg.
> View attachment 288717
> 
> View attachment 288719
> 
> That's not really Opo.


That's wonderful news...and you've become part tortoise to boot. ATortoise always wins the race.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I am real happy with the outcome.


But where are the ?? Haha put them to good use sir, but stay safe!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I know you would. It seems the people I thought were friends that I saved hundreds of dollars. Working on their homes have all disappeared. Even my fishing buddy went AWOL.
> But I am the kind of person that will get it done. I have Rose!
> I kinda of expected it though. I was warned things like this would happen. I was attending a amputee group and listened to some of the patients there. I understand some amputees might be angry and isolated. But I have kept my humor and try to stay accepting of the situation.
> Well Mark thanks for the therapy session ?
> Send the bill,check will be in the mail.


Yes. Everyday people are half afraid when they deal with my brother also. I've tried to explain it to BVR and other of his government counselors and helpers. Even those professionals have trouble understanding what I'm saying and they've had an education. It's fear that keeps people from trying to help more. Fear they'll hurt your feelings by asking to help. Also coming face to face with how really fragile and precious life is. So they just avoid the issues by not being involved at all. The bottom line is I feel sorry for anyone that doesn't have a Joe in their life. Or a Ray.


----------



## Maro2Bear

People are always looking for beneficial insects for their gardens & good seeds (grass) to grow for their torts. Just received my weekly ARABICO update, & they have lots of covercrop seeds available.






Cover Crop Seeds & Inoculants


Cover crops are used to improve soil fertility & quality; increase biodiversity; as a trap crop; smother out weeds; attract wildlife & pollinators; reduce soil erosion; or a combination of these. The process of using cover crops is a part of sustainable agriculture that translates well to the...



www.arbico-organics.com





Take a look!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, The air valve that lets air out. Was leaking at the base of the leg. So he had to take it back to fix. The leg like the arms are suction fit so air leaks at the valve defeat the purpose.


 Well hopefully it won’t take long. sorry Ray, I know that’s disappointing.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes they will. The hand you see. Only opens and closes but has a super grip. The hook on the other arm with cable system will come in very handy. Especially while fishing!!!!!!



???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful news...and you've become part tortoise to boot. ATortoise always wins the race.?


Thanks It's like getting a tattoo that I can change now and then.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> But where are the ?? Haha put them to good use sir, but stay safe!


I think I will do a flame theme next time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Everyday people are half afraid when they deal with my brother also. I've tried to explain it to BVR and other of his government counselors and helpers. Even those professionals have trouble understanding what I'm saying and they've had an education. It's fear that keeps people from trying to help more. Fear they'll hurt your feelings by asking to help. Also coming face to face with how really fragile and precious life is. So they just avoid the issues by not being involved at all. The bottom line is I feel sorry for anyone that doesn't have a Joe in their life. Or a Ray.


Thanks Cathie, that gave me a different perspective. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well hopefully it won’t take long. sorry Ray, I know that’s disappointing.


Thanks Heather, I guess the good thing is my therapy is shut down due to the virus. They are repaving my street. So when that's done I will have a smooth surface to walk on.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Dark, cold, rainy morning. Yuck. Bad enough most things are shut down, or crowded, or under stocked. But overcast gloom & wet & muddy means not much gardening time.

I’m continuing to add to my Christmas inventory of goods to get on Etsy or our local street markets...

Went with a dark green sparkly tree (center) instead of the brighter gold / green motif!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's really dark here today. The clouds are quite low and hardly any light is coming through. Supposed to rain off and on the next three days. I thought my wood-stove-fire-building-days were over with for the season, but I was cold enough in here this a.m. for me to make a fire. 

I'm trying to remember that I have to get up early tomorrow morning in order to make it to the store at 6a for the senior citizen's shopping experience. I'm almost out of T-paper and there's never any on the shelves when I go in during the day, so early, early it is!

Guess I'd better go out and do my animal chores while it's still dry out there. . .


----------



## Ray--Opo

Those 


Maro2Bear said:


> Dark, cold, rainy morning. Yuck. Bad enough most things are shut down, or crowded, or under stocked. But overcast gloom & wet & muddy means not much gardening time.
> 
> I’m continuing to add to my Christmas inventory of goods to get on Etsy or our local street markets...
> 
> Went with a dark green sparkly tree (center) instead of the brighter gold / green motif!
> View attachment 288773


Those look great. What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's really dark here today. The clouds are quite low and hardly any light is coming through. Supposed to rain off and on the next three days. I thought my wood-stove-fire-building-days were over with for the season, but I was cold enough in here this a.m. for me to make a fire.
> 
> I'm trying to remember that I have to get up early tomorrow morning in order to make it to the store at 6a for the senior citizen's shopping experience. I'm almost out of T-paper and there's never any on the shelves when I go in during the day, so early, early it is!
> 
> Guess I'd better go out and do my animal chores while it's still dry out there. . .


Wish we could get some rain here. I think its been about a month. The grass is brown. I have been watering a area to try and keep green for Opo.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Those
> 
> Those look great. What kind of wood did you use?



These are usually Poplar. It’s a good light easy to work with wood for craft items. East to paint, etc. Not the best for staining.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know what all comes in them (the starter kits) but the different species chameleons have different temperature requirements I think.. mine is not supposed to get too hot. I use an UVB bulb for his sun and then a regular led light bulb for light... no heat .. they drink from moving water only and must be misted routinely... screen or open air cages are recommended... that’s about as far as I’ve gotten, lol... make sure to post some pics when his comes in!!!
> 
> Son and I are workin on a glow in the dark puzzle with hidden images... almost done;-)


I want to see the glow in the dark picture when it is complete please.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> My "baby" Cloud, 7 months old and 4,6kg enjoying his first excursion outside after castration...
> He really like water and he is quite tall so the vet think he have some primitive blood.


He is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been busy moderating on my other forum. No nastiness, just a busy time for IT folk and getting everything into the right place takes time.
> 
> My news:
> 
> 1. I had a desperately needed haircut. My hair is so thick that I need it thinning every 6 weeks. I went 9 weeks before this one!
> 
> 2. We have fish again! Half a dozen golden barbs to restart our aquarium
> View attachment 288489
> 
> 
> 3. Both son and daughter are returning home tonight. They are both working from home for the foreseeable future and they’ll have more space and company here. Also daughter‘s flatmate is a paramedic and if she’s on night shift, daughter would be stuck at home and having to creep round by day.
> 
> The UK is gradually shutting down. All restaurants, bars, cafes and pubs must shut down after tonight apart from takeaway food and drink. Clubs, theatres, cinemas and gyms will follow suit. Schools close today for education and will stay open as care facilities for children of keyworkers (including delivery drivers, transport workers, utility company staff and emergency services)
> 
> These are difficult times. Look after yourselves.


yeah, Our schools have already shut down. They will need to do online learning as from the 14th April. And Our country will be on lock down as from tomorrow until the 16th April, However we suspect that the lock down will more than likely be extended. I will be working from home for the moment. But it has been a mad house here and people are just panick buying all the time, even though they are allowed to leave their homes to go to the shop to still buy the essential food items that they will need.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s bright and sunny outside, but there’s a real chill in the wind so you need to wrap up warm.
> 
> We installed a new rain butt today so there will probably be a drought from now on ?
> 
> Our six gold barbs have now been joined by 8 Harlequins and 2 Panda Corydoras. It’s good to have the aquarium running again.
> 
> It’s Mothering Sunday here in the UK, so my family will be cooking a nice dinner.
> 
> My sister and I got my Mum set up on Skype on her iPad so she can now have face-to-face conversations with us rather than just talking on the phone. We hope this will help her to feel less isolated at this difficult time.
> 
> I have joined Facebook groups for the towns where my Mum and my In-laws live. If there’s a lockdown, we want to know what community support is available for them and Facebook seems to be the place where it’s happening in this country. The group for where we live is really active and very useful.
> 
> Tomorrow we are starting to dig a garden pond. That’ll keep us out of mischief


Good Luck with the pond. Remember we want pictures please.


----------



## CarolM

ooohh


JoesMum said:


> Daughter baked a cake. Please take your share. Electronic cake isn’t fattening
> View attachment 288626


Yummy. Love it, especially the non fattening part.

Thank you


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Today‘s task has been pruning our Bramley apple tree. It may not be the correct time of year, but it desperately needed doing. It’s a big and very old tree and is actually in my neighbour’s garden, but we have an arrangement that he prunes his side and we do ours. The apples are cookers and there are always plenty for both families
> 
> JoesDad has mapped out the new pond with rope and been to the garden centre for the bits he needs to complete it just in case we go into lockdown and aren allowed out. Digging will start tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 288674
> 
> 
> I spoke with two friends on the phone today. Not great news from either of them. One has had Crohn’s Disease for years and is on immunu-suppressants. Her nurse daughter lives at home. My friend has moved out, with the dog, into her late father home because she cannot risk being infected with covid-19 by her family.  The other is going into hospital tomorrow for a full hysterectomy as cancerous cells have been found.


So Sorry. A big Electronic hug.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The UK has gone into lockdown this evening For 3 weeks.
> 
> From this evening people must stay at home except for shopping for basic necessities, daily exercise, any medical need and travelling to and from essential work.
> 
> Shops selling non-essential goods will be shut and gatherings in public of more than two people who do not live together prohibited.
> 
> Other premises including libraries, playgrounds and outdoor gyms, and places of worship must also close immediately. (Most have already)
> 
> Parks will remain open for exercise but gatherings will be dispersed.
> 
> The government is also stopping all social events, including weddings, baptisms and other ceremonies - but funerals will be allowed.


We are pretty much doing the same here as from tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok got my 2 new arms and leg today.
> The 1 arm is controlled by a cable system that the harness fits around my back and opens the hook by moving my arm forward.
> View attachment 288714
> 
> View attachment 288715
> 
> The second arm has a utility hand on it to do general chores and lifting weights. It opens and closes with muscle control in my forearm. Also my hand that I already have with 15 different finger configurations can be attached to this arm.
> View attachment 288716
> 
> It's hard to see but that is a sulcata on the arms. The photo takes away some of the detail.
> The last is my new leg.
> View attachment 288717
> 
> View attachment 288719
> 
> That's not really Opo.


Love the photos of the sulcata on your leg and arm.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I know you would. It seems the people I thought were friends that I saved hundreds of dollars. Working on their homes have all disappeared. Even my fishing buddy went AWOL.
> But I am the kind of person that will get it done. I have Rose!
> I kinda of expected it though. I was warned things like this would happen. I was attending a amputee group and listened to some of the patients there. I understand some amputees might be angry and isolated. But I have kept my humor and try to stay accepting of the situation.
> Well Mark thanks for the therapy session ?
> Send the bill,check will be in the mail.


lol Here in the CDR it is mandatory to give free therapy sessions. You may not get good advice back or you may end up with confusing advice, but it will still be free.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's really dark here today. The clouds are quite low and hardly any light is coming through. Supposed to rain off and on the next three days. I thought my wood-stove-fire-building-days were over with for the season, but I was cold enough in here this a.m. for me to make a fire.
> 
> I'm trying to remember that I have to get up early tomorrow morning in order to make it to the store at 6a for the senior citizen's shopping experience. I'm almost out of T-paper and there's never any on the shelves when I go in during the day, so early, early it is!
> 
> Guess I'd better go out and do my animal chores while it's still dry out there. . .


Good Luck with the shopping. I hope you get what you need.


----------



## CarolM

Hi Everyone,

As said in one or two of my responses, we are now going on Lock down as from tomorrow. Those who are able to work from home will carry on doing so, otherwise you get to stay at home and not work. BUT alot of people have lost their jobs because the small businesses will close down as they will have no business and as such cannot pay their staff for not working. Casual staff for restaurants, bars etc. will all also not earn money as they will be closed for the duration until the 16th April.

So the situation looks very dire here for a lot of people. I think that financially Everybody will take a long time to recover from this. 

I hope that everyone stays safe and if you should get it, that you are able to recover from it and get healthy again.

Chat again later.

I will at least get to work in my garden, and will get lots of spring cleaning done as well. My house will look spotless.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Love the photos of the sulcata on your leg and arm.


Thanks, I had to find T-shirts online. 
I found a website that you could personalize the shirt. So I( my wife)added Opo's name. Surprising how many sulcata t-shirts there are.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> lol Here in the CDR it is mandatory to give free therapy sessions. You may not get good advice back or you may end up with confusing advice, but it will still be free.


Thanks Carol that's good to hear. I was going to send a check out to @Maro2Bear today. I guess I don't have to now. ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Carol that's good to hear. I was going to send a check out to @Maro2Bear today. I guess I don't have to now. ?


Nope, But don't tell him I said so. he might be angry with me!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, Good evening @CarolM I have been poking in to the CDR but not keeping up. Sorry if I missed any posts directed to me. 
Had my days messed up. Thought April 1st was Mon. not weds. So if the Governor doesn't shut down Fl. The fence will be installed weds.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, Good evening @CarolM I have been poking in to the CDR but not keeping up. Sorry if I missed any posts directed to me.
> Had my days messed up. Thought April 1st was Mon. not weds. So if the Governor doesn't shut down Fl. The fence will be installed weds.


Hi Ya Ray. ?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Nope, But don't tell him I said so. he might be angry with me!


He is rarely on here. I don't think Mark will find out. ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> He is rarely on here. I don't think Mark will find out. ?


Thank goodness. I was worried there for a moment.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> yeah, Our schools have already shut down. They will need to do online learning as from the 14th April. And Our country will be on lock down as from tomorrow until the 16th April, However we suspect that the lock down will more than likely be extended. I will be working from home for the moment. But it has been a mad house here and people are just panick buying all the time, even though they are allowed to leave their homes to go to the shop to still buy the essential food items that they will need.


My wife was at Walmart 2 days ago waiting in line for the store to open. 
The essential aisles were roped off at each end. They had staff to give you your items. All the essentials were one item only. Also had local police in the store. Rose said with it being so orderly the line went quick.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Nope, But don't tell him I said so. he might be angry with me!



I’m watching you two! @Ray--Opo awaiting that check!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> He is rarely on here. I don't think Mark will find out. ?



????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture for me a couple of days ago. He's tired of being cooped up already
> 
> .
> View attachment 288459
> View attachment 288459


Wow Joe is talented!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> My wife was at Walmart 2 days ago waiting in line for the store to open.
> The essential aisles were roped off at each end. They had staff to give you your items. All the essentials were one item only. Also had local police in the store. Rose said with it being so orderly the line went quick.


Sounds like a fantastic way to do it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m watching you two! @Ray--Opo awaiting that check!


Aw awwwwww


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow Joe is talented!


Yes he's hilarious. He's profoundly deaf and developmentally "disabled" from birth because our mother got measles while pregnant. He has many birth "defects" besides that too. He should have died back then but he didn't! He's alive and being Joe...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I want to see the glow in the dark picture when it is complete please.


I took a picture but it doesn’t capture the glow or the hidden images because of the flash. I can only show the regular part... I was really disappointed because it looks super cool!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I took a picture but it doesn’t capture the glow or the hidden images because of the flash. I can only show the regular part... I was really disappointed because it looks super cool!


Take the flash off...and Joe got up this morning, got dressed and was interested in painting. He usually doesn't do dogs but somehow became inspired...and is working on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Take the flash off...and Joe got up this morning, got dressed and was interested in painting. He usually doesn't do dogs but somehow became inspired...and is working on it.


Quite understandible. . . that dog IS an inspiration!!


----------



## EllieMay

So I have some good news... I have a 10 yr old Chocolate lab (Reeses) that developed a cancerous mammary tumor. When I took her to the vet, it was very depressing because they didn’t think she would survive the surgery to remove the cancer. Her tumor was too “vascular”... She didn’t have any sick symptoms other than the tumor so we decided not to do anything.. Yesterday, I was playing with her and when I got to looking her over I noticed that her tumor had grown so much that it was going to ulcerate or bust through her skin. So off to the vet we went... I just couldn’t put her down so we made the decision to try the surgery with less than favorable odds... I brought a Cancer free dog home today. It is a miracle that she is here. They had to cut her from chest to lady part so she has a LONG recovery but now she has years left! I have the graphic surgical pic but I’ll just show you a less disturbing one.. God is good folks!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> So I have some good news... I have a 10 yr old Chocolate lab (Reeses) that developed a cancerous mammary tumor. When I took her to the vet, it was very depressing because they didn’t think she would survive the surgery to remove the cancer. Her tumor was too “vascular”... She didn’t have any sick symptoms other than the tumor so we decided not to do anything.. Yesterday, I was playing with her and when I got to looking her over I noticed that her tumor had grown so much that it was going to ulcerate or bust through her skin. So off to the vet we went... I just couldn’t put her down so we made the decision to try the surgery with less than favorable odds... I brought a Cancer free dog home today. It is a miracle that she is here. They had to cut her from chest to lady part so she has a LONG recovery but now she has years left! I have the graphic surgical pic but I’ll just show you a less disturbing one.. God is good folks!



Yeah for Reeses & you & family! Great news, we all need some.


----------



## EllieMay

And on another fun note, Cinders first Kayaking adventure)

she loved it!!! Only fell in once ???


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Quite understandible. . . that dog IS an inspiration!!


The painting is really cute. I have to manipulate my phone, gmail, etc to post it though. Joe never does dogs but he became excited so...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So I have some good news... I have a 10 yr old Chocolate lab (Reeses) that developed a cancerous mammary tumor. When I took her to the vet, it was very depressing because they didn’t think she would survive the surgery to remove the cancer. Her tumor was too “vascular”... She didn’t have any sick symptoms other than the tumor so we decided not to do anything.. Yesterday, I was playing with her and when I got to looking her over I noticed that her tumor had grown so much that it was going to ulcerate or bust through her skin. So off to the vet we went... I just couldn’t put her down so we made the decision to try the surgery with less than favorable odds... I brought a Cancer free dog home today. It is a miracle that she is here. They had to cut her from chest to lady part so she has a LONG recovery but now she has years left! I have the graphic surgical pic but I’ll just show you a less disturbing one.. God is good folks!


That's so nice...


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> And on another fun note, Cinders first Kayaking adventure)
> 
> she loved it!!! Only fell in once ???


Did you tie a rope to your boat anchor? I met a couple years ago that we’re riding bikes cross country with their French Bulldog in a tow behind. He said when the dog would shift his sleeping position it would almost knock the bike over!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> The painting is really cute. I have to manipulate my phone, gmail, etc to post it though. Joe never does dogs but he became excited so...


Can’t wait!!!!! He’s so talented!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Did you tie a rope to your boat anchor? I met a couple years ago that we’re riding bikes cross country with their French Bulldog in a tow behind. He said when the dog would shift his sleeping position it would almost knock the bike over!



Lol!!! I have a tow rope for my son when he gets tired of paddling on his own.. I was a little nervous trying to lift Cinder back in though... lifting 40lbs into the kayak in the middle of the lake was a bit disturbing ???


----------



## Bébert81

Hi all! 
Weather is crazy here too. On the previous week it was springtime and then this is winter again! 
I'm living in the South of France and my parents had snow, they are living between Toulouse and Montpellier, crazy!
For now we switched on the heater again… ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I took a picture but it doesn’t capture the glow or the hidden images because of the flash. I can only show the regular part... I was really disappointed because it looks super cool!


oh no, How dissapointing. What if you take the flash off?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Take the flash off...and Joe got up this morning, got dressed and was interested in painting. He usually doesn't do dogs but somehow became inspired...and is working on it.


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So I have some good news... I have a 10 yr old Chocolate lab (Reeses) that developed a cancerous mammary tumor. When I took her to the vet, it was very depressing because they didn’t think she would survive the surgery to remove the cancer. Her tumor was too “vascular”... She didn’t have any sick symptoms other than the tumor so we decided not to do anything.. Yesterday, I was playing with her and when I got to looking her over I noticed that her tumor had grown so much that it was going to ulcerate or bust through her skin. So off to the vet we went... I just couldn’t put her down so we made the decision to try the surgery with less than favorable odds... I brought a Cancer free dog home today. It is a miracle that she is here. They had to cut her from chest to lady part so she has a LONG recovery but now she has years left! I have the graphic surgical pic but I’ll just show you a less disturbing one.. God is good folks!


Oh that is fantastic news. Well done and good luck on the recovery.


----------



## CarolM

Bébert81 said:


> Hi all!
> Weather is crazy here too. On the previous week it was springtime and then this is winter again!
> I'm living in the South of France and my parents had snow, they are living between Toulouse and Montpellier, crazy!
> For now we switched on the heater again… ?


Keep Warm


----------



## CarolM

Well yesterday was hectic, trying to get everything sorted and packed to come home with me so that I can work from home. We are officially now on lock down, and there are already people getting on each others nerves here in my complex. But then again these people have alwasy fought. But still it just makes it unpleasant.
We just had the first two deaths from the Covid-19 and both are in the Western Cape. I am sad to say though that they will not be the last. Although we have not done too badly as we now have 1000 cases and only the two deaths now so far. 

I really hope that the lock down will help and that there will not be too many deaths. I think that the problem will be that once the covid-19 hits our townships (which are the informal settlements and homes for the poorer people) that the cases will climb astronomically and there will be many more deaths. 

So sad really.

On a better note, The sun is shining and as soon as I am done with my work load today, I can relax and go and work in my garden. Which I have been waiting all week to be able to do. 

I really love working in my garden and will now have plenty of time to be able to do so.

Yay me.

Stay Safe everyone and chat soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Take the flash off...and Joe got up this morning, got dressed and was interested in painting. He usually doesn't do dogs but somehow became inspired...and is working on it.


 If I take the flash off, it’s too dark to take the picture:-(...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Just hugs and good thoughts sent your way today...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> If I take the flash off, it’s too dark to take the picture:-(...


Sometimes I can catch reflecting light with our household lights and sunshine. I'll bet Mark can give you better pointers though. I just use my cell phone and really don't know how to set even that camera. I just know that using the flash won't capture pictures of light. But here you go with the first version of Joe's understanding of dogs. There'll probably be more knowing Joe. I could tell he wasn't totally satisfied so he'll do more because he wants to. Since he's homebound, doing this helped him.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes I can catch reflecting light with our household lights and sunshine. I'll bet Mark can give you better pointers though. I just use my cell phone and really don't know how to set even that camera. I just know that using the flash won't capture pictures of light. But here you go with the first version of Joe's understanding of dogs. There'll probably be more knowing Joe. I could tell he wasn't totally satisfied so he'll do more because he wants to. Since he's homebound, doing this helped him.
> View attachment 288965


Oh I love it. Tell Joe that I said that he definitely needs to do a few more, As I agree it is just not right. Hint hint hint.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh I love it. Tell Joe that I said that he definitely needs to do a few more, As I agree it is just not right. Hint hint hint.


I let him see all this and he was so happy. Of course he already thinks he's the world's greatest artist but always needs to see it. We'll see what I can nudge him into next.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes I can catch reflecting light with our household lights and sunshine. I'll bet Mark can give you better pointers though. I just use my cell phone and really don't know how to set even that camera. I just know that using the flash won't capture pictures of light. But here you go with the first version of Joe's understanding of dogs. There'll probably be more knowing Joe. I could tell he wasn't totally satisfied so he'll do more because he wants to. Since he's homebound, doing this helped him.
> View attachment 288965


He's got a great sense of humor. I especially love the parrot on the fence laughing! And the chain link detail. My gosh!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> He's got a great sense of humor. I especially love the parrot on the fence laughing! And the chain link detail. My gosh!


He's very special. He really can't read above a third grade level. He knows sign language also but none of that actually helps. It takes pictures, patience, and what I call a bad game of charades to help him understand. Once he understands it comes out in his paintings. Hearing aids won't help because the hearing center of his brain was destroyed by the measles virus. By the grace of God we still have him.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes I can catch reflecting light with our household lights and sunshine. I'll bet Mark can give you better pointers though. I just use my cell phone and really don't know how to set even that camera. I just know that using the flash won't capture pictures of light. But here you go with the first version of Joe's understanding of dogs. There'll probably be more knowing Joe. I could tell he wasn't totally satisfied so he'll do more because he wants to. Since he's homebound, doing this helped him.
> View attachment 288965


OH I LOVE IT!! I think we are the birds taking any kind of entertainment we can get!!! That’s so funny!!!! I’m Printing it now for my album!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> He's very special. He really can't read above a third grade level. He knows sign language also but none of that actually helps. It takes pictures, patience, and what I call a bad game of charades to help him understand. Once he understands it comes out in his paintings. Hearing aids won't help because the hearing center of his brain was destroyed by the measles virus. By the grace of God we still have him.



He IS a gift!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> OH I LOVE IT!! I think we are the birds taking any kind of entertainment we can get!!! That’s so funny!!!! I’m Printing it now for my album!!!!


It took me several days to actually "get" the red white and blue toilet paper one. He's hilarious. I'm so glad you like it But I think he was unsatisfied with his version of Cinder. I'll work with him a bit. His paintings sell so it won't matter. Dog lovers would enjoy them. His favorite pet is a cat.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes I can catch reflecting light with our household lights and sunshine. I'll bet Mark can give you better pointers though. I just use my cell phone and really don't know how to set even that camera. I just know that using the flash won't capture pictures of light. But here you go with the first version of Joe's understanding of dogs. There'll probably be more knowing Joe. I could tell he wasn't totally satisfied so he'll do more because he wants to. Since he's homebound, doing this helped him.
> View attachment 288965



Wow! Another masterpiece. He could sell these to newspapers or National Lampoon!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out kayaking this morning, just two of us & miles & miles of open water, Ogh, and a few Eagle Nests with cautious parents, many newly arrived Ospreys in Spring mode....mating, building nests, flitting about to n fro. More pix to follow.

Pix of one of the Eagle Nests


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Another masterpiece. He could sell these to newspapers or National Lampoon!


I know...he actually has sold to newspapers but has to be kept on a tight leash?. He paints what he thinks and his "disability" can get him into real trouble. That's one reason why I'm kind of glad for this shut down. I can keep him safer from those people that have let this virus take over their humanity.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I have so many posts to read! My brother has been our priority and it's been hard to think about or concentrate on anything else for so long. 
I do hope everyone here is OK and weathering out the Covid 19 storm, I have been thinking of you all and hoping you are all well. It is a very scary situation for the world. 
I'll try to catch up with your posts.
Speak soon x


----------



## Lyn W

Hi again managed to get up to speed with you all.
I am so glad *not* to read that anyone has the virus and that you are all well.

Our schools are shut so I'm home all day. I have to visit the local Aldi store every couple of days to stock up with Lola's food, because the weeds aren't grown enough yet. I don't take too long about it though and scurry back home asap. It wouldn't surprise me if I've had the virus having had 3 different coughs since end of October, but as we can't be tested yet I'm not taking chances. We aren't even supposed to visit our own families but there are families in my street who seem to be carrying on as normal with people coming and going all the time.

My brother starts radiotherapy next week and I have had to stay away from him for a while which is hard because he needs the stimulation and company - but he doesn't need covid 19 so best to stay away. He is still confused and blissfully unaware of how ill he is. The steroids he is on have been making him very anxious and agitated so he has to be sedated a few times but the docs have now reviewed and changed his meds so hopefully he will be calmer. It is very sad to see him so stressed.

The weather has been beautiful but still chilly in the mornings and evening for the last week which is great but means the nasty neighbours who aren't working now, are in the garden effing and blinding most of the day. Still - there are worse things to worry about now.

Lola is well and 'self isolating' for most of the time - he loves his cosy house. 
I put him on the grass yesterday afternoon as it was very warm but he panicked and moved faster than he has for a long time and went straight back indoors into his den. ?
He is eating well but only if it is left inside his door!

I'll should be able to pop in more often now so hopefully will speak to you soon.


----------



## jaizei

I just realized I've eaten 2 pounds of m&m's since Tuesday; not sure if I should be proud or ashamed.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It took me several days to actually "get" the red white and blue toilet paper one. He's hilarious. I'm so glad you like it But I think he was unsatisfied with his version of Cinder. I'll work with him a bit. His paintings sell so it won't matter. Dog lovers would enjoy them. His favorite pet is a cat.?


I have enjoyed everything he paints.. it tells a great story with humor ..and all from his paintbrush... it’s nothing short of spectacular!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi again managed to get up to speed with you all.
> I am so glad *not* to read that anyone has the virus and that you are all well.
> 
> Our schools are shut so I'm home all day. I have to visit the local Aldi store every couple of days to stock up with Lola's food, because the weeds aren't grown enough yet. I don't take too long about it though and scurry back home asap. It wouldn't surprise me if I've had the virus having had 3 different coughs since end of October, but as we can't be tested yet I'm not taking chances. We aren't even supposed to visit our own families but there are families in my street who seem to be carrying on as normal with people coming and going all the time.
> 
> My brother starts radiotherapy next week and I have had to stay away from him for a while which is hard because he needs the stimulation and company - but he doesn't need covid 19 so best to stay away. He is still confused and blissfully unaware of how ill he is. The steroids he is on have been making him very anxious and agitated so he has to be sedated a few times but the docs have now reviewed and changed his meds so hopefully he will be calmer. It is very sad to see him so stressed.
> 
> The weather has been beautiful but still chilly in the mornings and evening for the last week which is great but means the nasty neighbours who aren't working now, are in the garden effing and blinding most of the day. Still - there are worse things to worry about now.
> 
> Lola is well and 'self isolating' for most of the time - he loves his cosy house.
> I put him on the grass yesterday afternoon as it was very warm but he panicked and moved faster than he has for a long time and went straight back indoors into his den. ?
> He is eating well but only if it is left inside his door!
> 
> I'll should be able to pop in more often now so hopefully will speak to you soon.



Lyn, I’ll continue to pray for y’all.. I’m glad to see you pop in.. stay safe please.
Hugs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Stay safe everyone. 
The world has changed somewhat since my last post only a couple of weeks ago. 
We have a shortage of eggs.
Please take care.
Lots of virtual elbow bumps,
Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay safe everyone.
> The world has changed somewhat since my last post only a couple of weeks ago.
> We have a shortage of eggs.
> Please take care.
> Lots of virtual elbow bumps,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


ADAM!!!! You're BACK!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Briefly. 
I did post a couple of weeks ago. 
Hoping all's well with you Bea, my dear friend. 
I'm off back to my fossil prepping before Tidgy eats some of 'em.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay safe everyone.
> The world has changed somewhat since my last post only a couple of weeks ago.
> We have a shortage of eggs.
> Please take care.
> Lots of virtual elbow bumps,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


And to you, Adam. Say hello to "Wifey" from us here on the Forum.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay safe everyone.
> The world has changed somewhat since my last post only a couple of weeks ago.
> We have a shortage of eggs.
> Please take care.
> Lots of virtual elbow bumps,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


I thought it was something I did wrong on my phone and maybe it was. I thought I saw you so I said hay...instead of cheese.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay safe everyone.
> The world has changed somewhat since my last post only a couple of weeks ago.
> We have a shortage of eggs.
> Please take care.
> Lots of virtual elbow bumps,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.



Stay safe out there!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi again managed to get up to speed with you all.
> I am so glad *not* to read that anyone has the virus and that you are all well.
> 
> Our schools are shut so I'm home all day. I have to visit the local Aldi store every couple of days to stock up with Lola's food, because the weeds aren't grown enough yet. I don't take too long about it though and scurry back home asap. It wouldn't surprise me if I've had the virus having had 3 different coughs since end of October, but as we can't be tested yet I'm not taking chances. We aren't even supposed to visit our own families but there are families in my street who seem to be carrying on as normal with people coming and going all the time.
> 
> My brother starts radiotherapy next week and I have had to stay away from him for a while which is hard because he needs the stimulation and company - but he doesn't need covid 19 so best to stay away. He is still confused and blissfully unaware of how ill he is. The steroids he is on have been making him very anxious and agitated so he has to be sedated a few times but the docs have now reviewed and changed his meds so hopefully he will be calmer. It is very sad to see him so stressed.
> 
> The weather has been beautiful but still chilly in the mornings and evening for the last week which is great but means the nasty neighbours who aren't working now, are in the garden effing and blinding most of the day. Still - there are worse things to worry about now.
> 
> Lola is well and 'self isolating' for most of the time - he loves his cosy house.
> I put him on the grass yesterday afternoon as it was very warm but he panicked and moved faster than he has for a long time and went straight back indoors into his den. ?
> He is eating well but only if it is left inside his door!
> 
> I'll should be able to pop in more often now so hopefully will speak to you soon.


I'll be hoping and praying for your brother. Maybe the change of meds will help a lot. I recently found out from my lung doctor that steroids are why I can't use some inhalers and nasal sprays. Agitation is only one reason I can't. But it's bad when it happens. I love her because She respected me enough to not say "that is too rare. Go ahead and take it." I want to put Saphire out so bad...but usually March is a bit too early. After I do that he starts begging with his little puppy tortoise eyes everyday even when there's a cold spell. I'll wait until April for the underground warm up because I can't stand to tell him no. Hope your time in lockdown goes well and you can get to see your brother in person soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Anyone know who's in charge of approving new members on Facebook's Tortoise Forum page? I get PMs from people wondering what's taking so long to get approved.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Prayers out to all! Stay safe.. liquor stores are open haha


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm bored. It's windy and I hate the wind so I'm housebound. Guess I'll take a nap.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> I'm bored. It's windy and I hate the wind so I'm housebound. Guess I'll take a nap.


Sweet dreams


----------



## EllieMay

good Afternoon all! I tried to post a funny pic but the internet is just overloaded and crap ain’t working right... we had a rain come in and my cucumbers got some much needed water.. the rain brought a cool front which has been really nice.. I am slowly going crazy.. I love my family very much but I NEED my alone time...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> good Afternoon all! I tried to post a funny pic but the internet is just overloaded and crap ain’t working right... we had a rain come in and my cucumbers got some much needed water.. the rain brought a cool front which has been really nice.. I am slowly going crazy.. I love my family very much but I NEED my alone time...


AMEN!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im waiting for a warm front smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

All i watch on tv is sports and its been taken away from me! It hurts so bad! Help me!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Prayers out to all! Stay safe.. liquor stores are open haha


Prayers to you also!!!and all your critters...how'd they get by with the essential store thing?... I can't wait to read that one so I can remember it...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Prayers to you also!!!and all your critters...how'd they get by with the essential store thing?... I can't wait to read that one so I can remember it...


I didnt understand that one either


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im busy trying to train a sulcata tortoise and blue tongue skink to play hockey so I have something to watch


----------



## jaizei

Chubbs the tegu said:


> All i watch on tv is sports and its been taken away from me! It hurts so bad! Help me!









See you in 3 hours


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jaizei said:


> See you in 3 hours


Thank u! Lmao


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> good Afternoon all! I tried to post a funny pic but the internet is just overloaded and crap ain’t working right... we had a rain come in and my cucumbers got some much needed water.. the rain brought a cool front which has been really nice.. I am slowly going crazy.. I love my family very much but I NEED my alone time...


Another member(Toddrick?) posted cute doggie pictures too. I did a screen shot. Nudge...??????


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im busy trying to train a sulcata tortoise and blue tongue skink to play hockey so I have something to watch


That would be an interesting endeavor. Ok spend your time getting animals to move during siesta...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That would be an interesting endeavor. Ok spend your time getting animals to move during siesta...?


I cant get myself to move lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> good Afternoon all! I tried to post a funny pic but the internet is just overloaded and crap ain’t working right... we had a rain come in and my cucumbers got some much needed water.. the rain brought a cool front which has been really nice.. I am slowly going crazy.. I love my family very much but I NEED my alone time...


I tell my family "I changed my name and no one knows it!" here and there. I like my quiet time also. It's refreshing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I lock my door and hang a do not disturb im practicing social distancing sign on it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Btw.. does anyone know where i can buy 3 inch hockey sticks?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cant get myself to move lol


Hahaha...so...how u gonna instigate everything? Can't wait to see.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jedi mind tricks haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Where is that damn leprechaun?? He could give me some pointers


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Let me guess... hes with the jellyfish


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Let me guess... hes with the jellyfish


I was so glad to see you on here. Sorry I'm being a bug...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I was so glad to see you on here. Sorry I'm being a bug...?


I was glad to see u also! I have a pile of laundry you wouldnt believe haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So ill drop it of at 9? Does that work for u?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was glad to see u also! I have a pile of laundry you wouldnt believe haha


Wanna bet?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im just kidding.. its not that big of a pile and i cant get there till 10 haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So ill drop it of at 9? Does that work for u?


Sorry I can't move at this point. It's 10 and I'll be asleep like a bump on a logamorph.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hate logamorphs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Their so annoying ... wait... im a logamorph omg!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Their so annoying ... wait... im a logamorph omg!


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im confused ...thats nothing new though haha


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> ?


I'm usually a bump on a logamorph so...but really and truely I hope you and your family (whatever they are) are doing well.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm usually a bump on a logamorph so...but really and truely I hope you and your family (whatever they are) are doing well.?


And right back at ya!  Hope all this chaos settles down and everyone can enjoy and live their lives normally again


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm usually a bump on a logamorph so...but really and truely I hope you and your family (whatever they are) are doing well.?


And im usually a logamorph on a bump so..haha


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi again managed to get up to speed with you all.
> I am so glad *not* to read that anyone has the virus and that you are all well.
> 
> Our schools are shut so I'm home all day. I have to visit the local Aldi store every couple of days to stock up with Lola's food, because the weeds aren't grown enough yet. I don't take too long about it though and scurry back home asap. It wouldn't surprise me if I've had the virus having had 3 different coughs since end of October, but as we can't be tested yet I'm not taking chances. We aren't even supposed to visit our own families but there are families in my street who seem to be carrying on as normal with people coming and going all the time.
> 
> My brother starts radiotherapy next week and I have had to stay away from him for a while which is hard because he needs the stimulation and company - but he doesn't need covid 19 so best to stay away. He is still confused and blissfully unaware of how ill he is. The steroids he is on have been making him very anxious and agitated so he has to be sedated a few times but the docs have now reviewed and changed his meds so hopefully he will be calmer. It is very sad to see him so stressed.
> 
> The weather has been beautiful but still chilly in the mornings and evening for the last week which is great but means the nasty neighbours who aren't working now, are in the garden effing and blinding most of the day. Still - there are worse things to worry about now.
> 
> Lola is well and 'self isolating' for most of the time - he loves his cosy house.
> I put him on the grass yesterday afternoon as it was very warm but he panicked and moved faster than he has for a long time and went straight back indoors into his den. ?
> He is eating well but only if it is left inside his door!
> 
> I'll should be able to pop in more often now so hopefully will speak to you soon.


It is so nice to hear from you. I am glad that things are coming together for your brother. And yes it is terrible that you are not able to visit him because of the covid-19. Hang in there and we are thinking of you and your family.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And right back at ya!  Hope all this chaos settles down and everyone can enjoy and live their lives normally again


At least we are still able to call each other and or talk via electronic means, like here in CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay safe everyone.
> The world has changed somewhat since my last post only a couple of weeks ago.
> We have a shortage of eggs.
> Please take care.
> Lots of virtual elbow bumps,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


The same to you Adam. We miss you though.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Anyone know who's in charge of approving new members on Facebook's Tortoise Forum page? I get PMs from people wondering what's taking so long to get approved.


Linda @JoesMum would most probably know.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> good Afternoon all! I tried to post a funny pic but the internet is just overloaded and crap ain’t working right... we had a rain come in and my cucumbers got some much needed water.. the rain brought a cool front which has been really nice.. I am slowly going crazy.. I love my family very much but I NEED my alone time...


Lol. My hubby so far has been well behaved. But i have found stuff to do to keep me busy. I actually think that i need to give him a few jobs to keep him busy. Mmm better put my thinking cap on. Only 19 more days to go. ( well hopefully)


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> All i watch on tv is sports and its been taken away from me! It hurts so bad! Help me!


Watch historical reruns of your sport.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Btw.. does anyone know where i can buy 3 inch hockey sticks?


Nope. You are going to have to make them. That should keep you occupied for a little while.


----------



## CarolM

Good Sunday All

The sun is rising and my fam are all still okay. Only 19 more days to go. 
My hubby has been behaving himself but I think that I need to start getting him to do some stuff on the list that he has been ignoring for years on end. That way he will handle being house bound much better.

Yesterday I cleaned all the dead leaves off my Yukka Trees. It filled up 5 bags. ?

Today I will be mowing the lawn. I have already made some hot cross buns. From one of those premixed bags. I am just waiting for it to rise before baking it. Hopefully they come out nicely. 

Anyway. Enjoy your Sundays.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes he's hilarious. He's profoundly deaf and developmentally "disabled" from birth because our mother got measles while pregnant. He has many birth "defects" besides that too. He should have died back then but he didn't! He's alive and being Joe...


Joe sounds like a blessing. How old is Joe?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday All
> 
> The sun is rising and my fam are all still okay. Only 19 more days to go.
> My hubby has been behaving himself but I think that I need to start getting him to do some stuff on the list that he has been ignoring for years on end. That way he will handle being house bound much better.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned all the dead leaves off my Yukka Trees. It filled up 5 bags. ?
> 
> Today I will be mowing the lawn. I have already made some hot cross buns. From one of those premixed bags. I am just waiting for it to rise before baking it. Hopefully they come out nicely.
> 
> Anyway. Enjoy your Sundays.


Your husband sounds like me.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> And on another fun note, Cinders first Kayaking adventure)
> 
> she loved it!!! Only fell in once ???


Did you happen to see @Maro2Bear ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> So I have some good news... I have a 10 yr old Chocolate lab (Reeses) that developed a cancerous mammary tumor. When I took her to the vet, it was very depressing because they didn’t think she would survive the surgery to remove the cancer. Her tumor was too “vascular”... She didn’t have any sick symptoms other than the tumor so we decided not to do anything.. Yesterday, I was playing with her and when I got to looking her over I noticed that her tumor had grown so much that it was going to ulcerate or bust through her skin. So off to the vet we went... I just couldn’t put her down so we made the decision to try the surgery with less than favorable odds... I brought a Cancer free dog home today. It is a miracle that she is here. They had to cut her from chest to lady part so she has a LONG recovery but now she has years left! I have the graphic surgical pic but I’ll just show you a less disturbing one.. God is good folks!


That is such great news!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes I can catch reflecting light with our household lights and sunshine. I'll bet Mark can give you better pointers though. I just use my cell phone and really don't know how to set even that camera. I just know that using the flash won't capture pictures of light. But here you go with the first version of Joe's understanding of dogs. There'll probably be more knowing Joe. I could tell he wasn't totally satisfied so he'll do more because he wants to. Since he's homebound, doing this helped him.
> View attachment 288965


That is great! How long does it take Joe to finish a picture?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I let him see all this and he was so happy. Of course he already thinks he's the world's greatest artist but always needs to see it. We'll see what I can nudge him into next.?


Joe should be a illustrator for Disney.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I have so many posts to read! My brother has been our priority and it's been hard to think about or concentrate on anything else for so long.
> I do hope everyone here is OK and weathering out the Covid 19 storm, I have been thinking of you all and hoping you are all well. It is a very scary situation for the world.
> I'll try to catch up with your posts.
> Speak soon x


Hang in there Lyn, prayers for your brother.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im waiting for a warm front smh


We have had some 88 degree days... I love that too... I’m a much bigger fan of the warmth than the cold. I have practically stayed outside until the rains came yesterday...


----------



## Ray--Opo

jaizei said:


> I just realized I've eaten 2 pounds of m&m's since Tuesday; not sure if I should be proud or ashamed.


Sounds delicious to me. I snuck about 15 M&M's from my wife's stash the other day.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im busy trying to train a sulcata tortoise and blue tongue skink to play hockey so I have something to watch



Lmao! With some help from the essential liquor store , you just might do it... don’t forget to video


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> We have had some 88 degree days... I love that too... I’m a much bigger fan of the warmth than the cold. I have practically stayed outside until the rains came yesterday...


Rain oh we need rain here bad.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi again managed to get up to speed with you all.
> I am so glad *not* to read that anyone has the virus and that you are all well.
> 
> Our schools are shut so I'm home all day. I have to visit the local Aldi store every couple of days to stock up with Lola's food, because the weeds aren't grown enough yet. I don't take too long about it though and scurry back home asap. It wouldn't surprise me if I've had the virus having had 3 different coughs since end of October, but as we can't be tested yet I'm not taking chances. We aren't even supposed to visit our own families but there are families in my street who seem to be carrying on as normal with people coming and going all the time.
> 
> My brother starts radiotherapy next week and I have had to stay away from him for a while which is hard because he needs the stimulation and company - but he doesn't need covid 19 so best to stay away. He is still confused and blissfully unaware of how ill he is. The steroids he is on have been making him very anxious and agitated so he has to be sedated a few times but the docs have now reviewed and changed his meds so hopefully he will be calmer. It is very sad to see him so stressed.
> 
> The weather has been beautiful but still chilly in the mornings and evening for the last week which is great but means the nasty neighbours who aren't working now, are in the garden effing and blinding most of the day. Still - there are worse things to worry about now.
> 
> Lola is well and 'self isolating' for most of the time - he loves his cosy house.
> I put him on the grass yesterday afternoon as it was very warm but he panicked and moved faster than he has for a long time and went straight back indoors into his den. ?
> He is eating well but only if it is left inside his door!
> 
> I'll should be able to pop in more often now so hopefully will speak to you soon.


My thoughts are with you and your brother.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Another member(Toddrick?) posted cute doggie pictures too. I did a screen shot. Nudge...??????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao! With some help from the essential liquor store , you just might do it... don’t forget to video


Well i took your advice to get help from the liquor store.. Woke up this morning and they were tossing a football around smh. I dont know what went wrong


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where is that damn leprechaun?? He could give me some pointers


Get my 20 bucks if you see that leprechaun!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday All
> 
> The sun is rising and my fam are all still okay. Only 19 more days to go.
> My hubby has been behaving himself but I think that I need to start getting him to do some stuff on the list that he has been ignoring for years on end. That way he will handle being house bound much better.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned all the dead leaves off my Yukka Trees. It filled up 5 bags. ?
> 
> Today I will be mowing the lawn. I have already made some hot cross buns. From one of those premixed bags. I am just waiting for it to rise before baking it. Hopefully they come out nicely.
> 
> Anyway. Enjoy your Sundays.



Hot cross buns? I remember that song from elementary school..... but I don’t actually know what they are... maybe like a cinnamon roll? 

I too am grateful for the beautiful days and the family that I have... but they all need some more hobbies... preferably the ones I’m not doing at the time ?....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Their so annoying ... wait... im a logamorph omg!


Ok, what's a logamorph?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you happen to see @Maro2Bear ?



Well there was this illusive figure in a red kayak just around the bend.... but somehow, he always managed to stay just out of sight .....;~}


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok guys.. i need some essential dunkin donuts iced coffee now


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i took your advice to get help from the liquor store.. Woke up this morning and they were tossing a football around smh. I dont know what went wrong



LMAO!!!



Ray--Opo said:


> Rain oh we need rain here bad.


When is Opo gettin his fence? I have to raise Pickles fence up because he is getting so big! He likes his new digs though! His yard is now 20’x20’ with his heated box so he stays out full time...his confederate roses will be big and pretty this year. They are coming back from last year. I didn’t even know what the heck they were before!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> When is Opo gettin his fence? I have to raise Pickles fence up because he is getting so big! He likes his new digs though! His yard is now 20’x20’ with his heated box so he stays out full time...his confederate roses will be big and pretty this year. They are coming back from last year. I didn’t even know what the heck they were before!


Fence comes Wednesday! Hopefully the governor doesn't close the state down before then. Opo is ready to run!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, I think I am all caught up here. 129 alerts thank God there was a lot of likes.
Hope everyone stays safe. We need rain here bad. Opo is getting into a summer routine. He never goes in his night box until it's time for bed. Hopefully I will weigh him today.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello roomies

Sorry it’s been a few days since I was last able to pop in. I hope all is as well ascan be expected in your corners of the world.

News from Kent is mixed.

We have had our own brush with probable covid19 in the last few days. Daughter got ill on Tuesday. Fortunately this has been relatively mild.

It was a very sudden onset. She complained of pressure on her chest at lunchtime and, within the hour, her temperature sky-rocketed. 

She has had fever, aches and pains, particularly neck and headache, exhaustion and the pressure on her chest but hardly any cough. 

After a rough Thursday night, she started to improve on Friday and in the evening was moaning that she was bored. Yesterday her colour had returned.

She’s been isolated in her bedroom throughout and Son has been using our en suite bathroom so she has the main bathroom to herself too. Meals delivered outside her bedroom door. She’s staying in her bedroom under government guidelines until next Tuesday.

We, of course, are in quarantine now until Tuesday week. We are all fit so far. ?

JoesDad is making steady progress with the pond. The subsoil is heavy clay with flints in it and is hard to dig. There’s no digging today because we keep having showers of hail.


----------



## JoesMum

I nearly forgot the photos of our archaeological finds 

A 1946 (King George V) penny:



And a section of stem from a clay pipe broken by smoker probably two centuries ago.


----------



## JoesMum

This should say King George VI not V



JoesMum said:


> I nearly forgot the photos of our archaeological finds
> 
> A 1946 (King George V) penny:
> View attachment 289149
> 
> 
> And a section of stem from a clay pipe broken by smoker probably two centuries ago.
> View attachment 289150


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Your husband sounds like me.?


Lol. Yip


----------



## CarolM

Love love the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hot cross buns? I remember that song from elementary school..... but I don’t actually know what they are... maybe like a cinnamon roll?
> 
> I too am grateful for the beautiful days and the family that I have... but they all need some more hobbies... preferably the ones I’m not doing at the time ?....


Whahaha. Yeah they need to find their own hobbies. And yes a hor cross bun is a mixed spices roll with raisins and citrus peel inside.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok, what's a logamorph?


Glad someone asked as I don't know either.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I just realized I've eaten 2 pounds of m&m's since Tuesday; not sure if I should be proud or ashamed.


I bought a five pound sack of Good 'n Plenty a few weeks ago and when I realized I was going to eat the whole damn thing I decided to send the rest of the bag up to my sister in Oregon!. I love Good 'n Plenty, but NO ONE needs five pounds of the stuff in one day!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hello roomies
> 
> Sorry it’s been a few days since I was last able to pop in. I hope all is as well ascan be expected in your corners of the world.
> 
> News from Kent is mixed.
> 
> We have had our own brush with probable covid19 in the last few days. Daughter got ill on Tuesday. Fortunately this has been relatively mild.
> 
> It was a very sudden onset. She complained of pressure on her chest at lunchtime and, within the hour, her temperature sky-rocketed.
> 
> She has had fever, aches and pains, particularly neck and headache, exhaustion and the pressure on her chest but hardly any cough.
> 
> After a rough Thursday night, she started to improve on Friday and in the evening was moaning that she was bored. Yesterday her colour had returned.
> 
> She’s been isolated in her bedroom throughout and Son has been using our en suite bathroom so she has the main bathroom to herself too. Meals delivered outside her bedroom door. She’s staying in her bedroom under government guidelines until next Tuesday.
> 
> We, of course, are in quarantine now until Tuesday week. We are all fit so far. ?
> 
> JoesDad is making steady progress with the pond. The subsoil is heavy clay with flints in it and is hard to dig. There’s no digging today because we keep having showers of hail.
> View attachment 289148


How old is your daughter? I hope she has a good recovery. 
The pond is wonderful! Will you put a liner in once it is finished?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Yeah they need to find their own hobbies. And yes a hor cross bun is a mixed spices roll with raisins and citrus peel inside.


Yum Yum!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a five pound sack of Good 'n Plenty a few weeks ago and when I realized I was going to eat the whole damn thing I decided to send the rest of the bag up to my sister in Oregon!. I love Good 'n Plenty, but NO ONE needs five pounds of the stuff in one day!!!


I haven't had those since I was a kid.


----------



## CarolM

O


JoesMum said:


> Hello roomies
> 
> Sorry it’s been a few days since I was last able to pop in. I hope all is as well ascan be expected in your corners of the world.
> 
> News from Kent is mixed.
> 
> We have had our own brush with probable covid19 in the last few days. Daughter got ill on Tuesday. Fortunately this has been relatively mild.
> 
> It was a very sudden onset. She complained of pressure on her chest at lunchtime and, within the hour, her temperature sky-rocketed.
> 
> She has had fever, aches and pains, particularly neck and headache, exhaustion and the pressure on her chest but hardly any cough.
> 
> After a rough Thursday night, she started to improve on Friday and in the evening was moaning that she was bored. Yesterday her colour had returned.
> 
> She’s been isolated in her bedroom throughout and Son has been using our en suite bathroom so she has the main bathroom to herself too. Meals delivered outside her bedroom door. She’s staying in her bedroom under government guidelines until next Tuesday.
> 
> We, of course, are in quarantine now until Tuesday week. We are all fit so far. ?
> 
> JoesDad is making steady progress with the pond. The subsoil is heavy clay with flints in it and is hard to dig. There’s no digging today because we keep having showers of hail.
> View attachment 289148


Oh no. I am sorry to hear that your daughter has it. But very glad that it is a mild case. Just be careful please.

I love the pond. Well done. Really nice job. Can't wait to see the end product. 

Be safe.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I nearly forgot the photos of our archaeological finds
> 
> A 1946 (King George V) penny:
> View attachment 289149
> 
> 
> And a section of stem from a clay pipe broken by smoker probably two centuries ago.
> View attachment 289150


That's cool!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I haven't had those since I was a kid.


I have never had one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I nearly forgot the photos of our archaeological finds
> 
> A 1946 (King George V) penny:
> View attachment 289149
> 
> 
> And a section of stem from a clay pipe broken by smoker probably two centuries ago.
> View attachment 289150


They have that penny in good condition on Amazon for 12 dollars.


----------



## Ben02

Hello everyone! It’s been awhile.

I’ve been very busy with exams, adding a new animal to the family and working at the rspca. 

How’s everyone coping with staying at home at the moment?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Yeah they need to find their own hobbies. And yes a hor cross bun is a mixed spices roll with raisins and citrus peel inside.


Watch this space @EllieMay. I have time on my hands and 5e ingredients. I will be making them on Good Friday as is traditiona in the UK


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> How old is your daughter? I hope she has a good recovery.
> The pond is wonderful! Will you put a liner in once it is finished?


She is 26.
Yes, there will be a liner. We don’t trust our clay enough to keep the water in.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> They have that penny in good condition on Amazon for 12 dollars.


Sounds about right. Son valued it at seven British pounds


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been awhile.
> 
> I’ve been very busy with exams, adding a new animal to the family and working at the rspca.
> 
> How’s everyone coping with staying at home at the moment?


Hello Ben

How are you? Hiw has the lockdown affected your studies and volunteering?

The recue where I volunteer is coping with staff only and has asked the volunteers to stay away for the time being. It’s going to be hard on the staff as baby bird season is starting. They got their first baby blackbird in at the weekend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> All i watch on tv is sports and its been taken away from me! It hurts so bad! Help me!



Too bad the NFL or Big Ten (or Premier League) can’t replay some football games all week long... i can only chop so many trees, cut so much grass, turn so many wooden things Or paddle so many miles. Then i need a game or two to sit & watch.


----------



## Cathie G

Joe loved your pictures. So did I...nother nudge...?


----------



## CarolM

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been awhile.
> 
> I’ve been very busy with exams, adding a new animal to the family and working at the rspca.
> 
> How’s everyone coping with staying at home at the moment?


Hey There Ben. All good on this side. How did your exams go?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well there was this illusive figure in a red kayak just around the bend.... but somehow, he always managed to stay just out of sight .....;~}



I’m out here...just beyond the bend


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> O
> 
> Oh no. I am sorry to hear that your daughter has it. But very glad that it is a mild case. Just be careful please.
> 
> I love the pond. Well done. Really nice job. Can't wait to see the end product.
> 
> Be safe.



Yikes....sorry to hear that news of your daughter! But, sounds like she’s on the mend! ?????

Pond looks great.... using a pre-cast liner or free form liner? Can’t wait!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Glad someone asked as I don't know either.


Sorry it's my version of the word lagomorph because it fits so well with the phrase: bump on a log. It's actually the family that wabbits belong to.


----------



## Ben02

We are all fine, college was closed over a week ago now. I got my results back for my biology exam, did very well in that. Still waiting for my welfare exam results. My maths exams have been cancelled as far as I know. It depends what happens really. 

The rescue is still allowing a few volunteers in to help but we are all assigned to different rooms. Before the lockdown they assigned new volunteers to work with me, I helped with the animals they were unsure about such as the large boas and pythons.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been awhile.
> 
> I’ve been very busy with exams, adding a new animal to the family and working at the rspca.
> 
> How’s everyone coping with staying at home at the moment?


So glad to see you? what kind of animal...


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> So glad to see you? what kind of animal...


Another reptilian family member... a Hog island boa!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Too bad the NFL or Big Ten (or Premier League) can’t replay some football games all week long... i can only chop so many trees, cut so much grass, turn so many wooden things Or paddle so many miles. Then i need a game or two to sit & watch.


I wish it was warm enough here to take the kayaks out and do some fishing! Soon enough


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hello roomies
> 
> Sorry it’s been a few days since I was last able to pop in. I hope all is as well ascan be expected in your corners of the world.
> 
> News from Kent is mixed.
> 
> We have had our own brush with probable covid19 in the last few days. Daughter got ill on Tuesday. Fortunately this has been relatively mild.
> 
> It was a very sudden onset. She complained of pressure on her chest at lunchtime and, within the hour, her temperature sky-rocketed.
> 
> She has had fever, aches and pains, particularly neck and headache, exhaustion and the pressure on her chest but hardly any cough.
> 
> After a rough Thursday night, she started to improve on Friday and in the evening was moaning that she was bored. Yesterday her colour had returned.
> 
> She’s been isolated in her bedroom throughout and Son has been using our en suite bathroom so she has the main bathroom to herself too. Meals delivered outside her bedroom door. She’s staying in her bedroom under government guidelines until next Tuesday.
> 
> We, of course, are in quarantine now until Tuesday week. We are all fit so far. ?
> 
> JoesDad is making steady progress with the pond. The subsoil is heavy clay with flints in it and is hard to dig. There’s no digging today because we keep having showers of hail.
> View attachment 289148



Oh scary for all of you but I’m glad she’s already on the mend... hope that’s the end of it..
Your pond is looking great!


----------



## EllieMay

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been awhile.
> 
> I’ve been very busy with exams, adding a new animal to the family and working at the rspca.
> 
> How’s everyone coping with staying at home at the moment?


Hello Ben! All is good. Glad to see you pop in... how is your schooling affected by the Covid19?

Never mind, I see the answer in the next post... cool snake though;~}


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Watch this space @EllieMay. I have time on my hands and 5e ingredients. I will be making them on Good Friday as is traditiona in the UK



Yayyyyy... eyes wide open;-) 
Then maybe I’ll try my hand at it though I’m sure it will require a trip to market...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds delicious to me. I snuck about 15 M&M's from my wife's stash the other day.


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok guys.. i need some essential dunkin donuts iced coffee now


You'll have to do a drive by..


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello roomies
> 
> Sorry it’s been a few days since I was last able to pop in. I hope all is as well ascan be expected in your corners of the world.
> 
> News from Kent is mixed.
> 
> We have had our own brush with probable covid19 in the last few days. Daughter got ill on Tuesday. Fortunately this has been relatively mild.
> 
> It was a very sudden onset. She complained of pressure on her chest at lunchtime and, within the hour, her temperature sky-rocketed.
> 
> She has had fever, aches and pains, particularly neck and headache, exhaustion and the pressure on her chest but hardly any cough.
> 
> After a rough Thursday night, she started to improve on Friday and in the evening was moaning that she was bored. Yesterday her colour had returned.
> 
> She’s been isolated in her bedroom throughout and Son has been using our en suite bathroom so she has the main bathroom to herself too. Meals delivered outside her bedroom door. She’s staying in her bedroom under government guidelines until next Tuesday.
> 
> We, of course, are in quarantine now until Tuesday week. We are all fit so far. ?
> 
> JoesDad is making steady progress with the pond. The subsoil is heavy clay with flints in it and is hard to dig. There’s no digging today because we keep having showers of hail.
> View attachment 289148


The pond looks really beautiful. I'll be thinking, praying for your daughter.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Another reptilian family member... a Hog island boa!


Did the darling need a rescue?


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Did the darling need a rescue?


This one wasn’t a rescue, my friend breeds different boas. I wouldn’t be surprised if I adopt one from the rescue in the future


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Joe sounds like a blessing. How old is Joe?


A lively 61 years...and Yes he is a blessing. It's like chasing a toddler around though to keep him out of trooouble and he's a lot bigger. Half the time I'm laughing my head off while trying to explain that he needs to behave himself...oh my garsh.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Fence comes Wednesday! Hopefully the governor doesn't close the state down before then. Opo is ready to run!


Well...you should claim it's an essential service for Opo your pet puppy eyed tortoise. You can always do social distancing as a shout out easily from 6 ft.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> This one wasn’t a rescue, my friend breeds different boas. I wouldn’t be surprised if I adopt one from the rescue in the future


Well...I guess the more the merryier. What are they like as a pet? Are they happy with captivity? Many animals are really happier in captivity. I can see it in their eyes. So much for the born free theory. We all need each other.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Too bad the NFL or Big Ten (or Premier League) can’t replay some football games all week long... i can only chop so many trees, cut so much grass, turn so many wooden things Or paddle so many miles. Then i need a game or two to sit & watch.


We have soccer replays on British tv


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes....sorry to hear that news of your daughter! But, sounds like she’s on the mend! ?????
> 
> Pond looks great.... using a pre-cast liner or free form liner? Can’t wait!


Free form liner


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a five pound sack of Good 'n Plenty a few weeks ago and when I realized I was going to eat the whole damn thing I decided to send the rest of the bag up to my sister in Oregon!. I love Good 'n Plenty, but NO ONE needs five pounds of the stuff in one day!!!


?that's hilarious. Were in the world did you find a 5lb bag of Good 'n Plenty? It's probably worth it's weight in gold now...well you did look out for your little sis


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm bored. It's windy and I hate the wind so I'm housebound. Guess I'll take a nap.


Same here butt...I'm just here sitting watching. High winds here. My step dad gave me some good advice once about high winds though. He said to put rocks in my pockets...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Well thanks to modernization I got a new lockdown project- my generator! The gas tank was all gummed up I had ethanol! Got a another on EBay and I will reline mine!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well thanks to modernization I got a new lockdown project- my generator! The gas tank was all gummed up I had ethanol! Got a another on EBay and I will reline mine!


So the ethanol gummed it up? I'm not a fan of ethanol anyway so Good luck with your new one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Went out in the yard & cut a clean bushel of fresh grass & picked a ton (50) nice yellow dandelion blossoms. The Reptilian lawn mower in the basement (Ms Sully) needs feeding! She loved the grass, flowers & occasional leaf bits. I mixed in some kale & mazuri & all is good.

It was rainy & foggy & chilly this morning. About an hour ago, the rain moved along, a front moved in & bright warm sunshine!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Sunday All
> 
> The sun is rising and my fam are all still okay. Only 19 more days to go.
> My hubby has been behaving himself but I think that I need to start getting him to do some stuff on the list that he has been ignoring for years on end. That way he will handle being house bound much better.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned all the dead leaves off my Yukka Trees. It filled up 5 bags. ?
> 
> Today I will be mowing the lawn. I have already made some hot cross buns. From one of those premixed bags. I am just waiting for it to rise before baking it. Hopefully they come out nicely.
> 
> Anyway. Enjoy your Sundays.


Would they work with a date instead of a wrinkly old grape? I hate raisins.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> So the ethanol gummed it up? I'm not a fan of ethanol anyway so Good luck with your new one.


Ate up and gunned up the whole bottom of the tank! We have cars at work that that E85 and the state wanted us to use it. Fast forward 6 months and 8 cars in the shop already for vapor lock after sitting more than 3 days! Don’t park your car with E85 and go on a long vacation!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Would they work with a date instead of a wrinkly old grape? I hate raisins.


Hot Cross Buns are a sweet yeast bun made with currants and candied peel.

You could use finely chopped date instead of the currants, but they wouldn’t be hot cross buns then  They would taste just fine 

This is a typical recipe. You will have to use google to convert the measurements into cups








Hot Cross Buns


Hot Cross Buns cannot be dashed off quickly but watching the dough rise is all very satisfying, and then your family can enjoy all that fruity, spicy stickiness. You can now watch how to make Hot Cross Buns in our Cookery School Video just click on the image to play.




www.deliaonline.com


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well thanks to modernization I got a new lockdown project- my generator! The gas tank was all gummed up I had ethanol! Got a another on EBay and I will reline mine!


Well that should keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Would they work with a date instead of a wrinkly old grape? I hate raisins.


You can leave the raisins out. But Linda has a recipe. My one was a premixed packet. All i had to do was add water.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hot Cross Buns are a sweet yeast bun made with currants and candied peel.
> 
> You could use finely chopped date instead of the currants, but they wouldn’t be hot cross buns then  They would taste just fine
> 
> This is a typical recipe. You will have to use google to convert the measurements into cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Cross Buns
> 
> 
> Hot Cross Buns cannot be dashed off quickly but watching the dough rise is all very satisfying, and then your family can enjoy all that fruity, spicy stickiness. You can now watch how to make Hot Cross Buns in our Cookery School Video just click on the image to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deliaonline.com


Thanks Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Good Monday Morning All

We are on day 4 of our lockdown. And we are still sane for now. Thank goodness.

I was supposed to mow the lawn yesterday but decided to take a lazy day. So on the agenda for today is lawn mowing. 

I also need to give the house a good clean and sterilize everything as well. So it will be a busy day. 

Chat later. And have a good Monday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been awhile.
> 
> I’ve been very busy with exams, adding a new animal to the family and working at the rspca.
> 
> How’s everyone coping with staying at home at the moment?


Hey Ben, good to hear from you! 
Staying at home for me hasn't been much of a problem for me. After getting out of the assisted living facility, I really haven't had much of a lifestyle. 
Hope you are handling it well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> She is 26.
> Yes, there will be a liner. We don’t trust our clay enough to keep the water in.


At her age all should turn out well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...you should claim it's an essential service for Opo your pet puppy eyed tortoise. You can always do social distancing as a shout out easily from 6 ft.


Your right! If it was ok for spring breakers to come and fill the beaches. 3 or 4 workers in my backyard will be no big deal.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> A lively 61 years...and Yes he is a blessing. It's like chasing a toddler around though to keep him out of trooouble and he's a lot bigger. Half the time I'm laughing my head off while trying to explain that he needs to behave himself...oh my garsh.


Sounds like you're a blessing for Joe also!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Another reptilian family member... a Hog island boa!


Great looking Boa!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ate up and gunned up the whole bottom of the tank! We have cars at work that that E85 and the state wanted us to use it. Fast forward 6 months and 8 cars in the shop already for vapor lock after sitting more than 3 days! Don’t park your car with E85 and go on a long vacation!


I use a gas treatment called Seafoam. You can get it at any auto parts or Walmart. It works fantastic for boats. Just put 3 or 4 cap fulls in the tank of your generator, lawnmower, powerwasher etc. Then run the motor to get the treated fuel to the carb. On cars I use the whole can.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Went out in the yard & cut a clean bushel of fresh grass & picked a ton (50) nice yellow dandelion blossoms. The Reptilian lawn mower in the basement (Ms Sully) needs feeding! She loved the grass, flowers & occasional leaf bits. I mixed in some kale & mazuri & all is good.
> 
> It was rainy & foggy & chilly this morning. About an hour ago, the rain moved along, a front moved in & bright warm sunshine!


I hated dandelions in Michigan. Now I would love them to grow wild in Florida.


----------



## Bébert81

CarolM said:


> Keep Warm


Sure, thx, you too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I hated dandelions in Michigan. Now I would love them to grow wild in Florida.



Most of our neighbors treat their grassy lawns, but my treatment for lawn is just to go picking nice yellow blossoms of free food. We have dramatically cut down our grocery store runs, so I’m glad that the dandelions are up & blooming.
Luckily, we’ve had lots of rain, so I’m not too concerned about drifting sprays. 

Last year I let some nice patches of “lawn” grow wild. Filled up nicely with tall grasses & clovers. Lots of free food now all Summer & into early Fall. Might as well take advantage of it all. Grasses, weeds, hibiscus, rose of sharon, grape leaves & banana leaves too. All good stuff. ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Stay At Home Order just issued by Maryland’s Governor Hogan. Goes into effect tonight at 8 pm. Only essential travel (like kayaking) authorized. Only essential businesses allowed to stay open. Walking your dog, local walking ok. But no casual travel.


----------



## JoesMum

Hi all

The pond is nearly ready for the liner. JoesDad dug the last bit out today and has been picking out the flint stones from the surface because they’re sharp.


He found another section of stem from a clay pipe today.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Virginia Governor just issued stay at home and criminal 10 or more people law! At least it happened after my staycation so I did not get recalled!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hi all
> 
> The pond is nearly ready for the liner. JoesDad dug the last bit out today and has been picking out the flint stones from the surface because they’re sharp.
> View attachment 289258
> 
> He found another section of stem from a clay pipe today.
> View attachment 289259



I feel so sorry for the Flintstones being booted out during a pandemic! And BamBam too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Most of our neighbors treat their grassy lawns, but my treatment for lawn is just to go picking nice yellow blossoms of free food. We have dramatically cut down our grocery store runs, so I’m glad that the dandelions are up & blooming.
> Luckily, we’ve had lots of rain, so I’m not too concerned about drifting sprays.
> 
> Last year I let some nice patches of “lawn” grow wild. Filled up nicely with tall grasses & clovers. Lots of free food now all Summer & into early Fall. Might as well take advantage of it all. Grasses, weeds, hibiscus, rose of sharon, grape leaves & banana leaves too. All good stuff. ???


I agree, I guess I will try some of those other plants you listed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Finally they paved our road!
Now I have a smooth surface to walk on using my walker!




Now I will have to play the old guy on the street. Yelling at drivers to slow down. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Finally they paved our road!
> Now I have a smooth surface to walk on using my walker!
> View attachment 289288
> View attachment 289289
> View attachment 289290
> 
> Now I will have to play the old guy on the street. Yelling at drivers to slow down. ?



Hey, your grass is looking pretty yellow down there! Whats up with that?


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Finally they paved our road!
> Now I have a smooth surface to walk on using my walker!
> View attachment 289288
> View attachment 289289
> View attachment 289290
> 
> Now I will have to play the old guy on the street. Yelling at drivers to slow down. ?


Don`t forget to wear a grumpy face when you play the old man yelling drivers to slow down.


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Hi all
> 
> The pond is nearly ready for the liner. JoesDad dug the last bit out today and has been picking out the flint stones from the surface because they’re sharp.
> View attachment 289258
> 
> He found another section of stem from a clay pipe today.
> View attachment 289259


How deep is your pond ? Do you want to have fishes in the pond ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My thoughts are with you and your brother.


Thanks Ray x


----------



## Billna the 2

How are you lovely tortoise people?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Lyn, I’ll continue to pray for y’all.. I’m glad to see you pop in.. stay safe please.
> Hugs!


Thanks Heather and the same to you and your family too. x


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Stay safe everyone.
> The world has changed somewhat since my last post only a couple of weeks ago.
> We have a shortage of eggs.
> Please take care.
> Lots of virtual elbow bumps,
> Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


Hi Adam good to not see you,
I hope you Wifey and Tidgy are well and continue to be so.
Take care and come back and see us soon .


----------



## Lyn W

Moozillion said:


> ADAM!!!! You're BACK!!!


Hi Bea hope you and your family are all well, take care .


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'll be hoping and praying for your brother. Maybe the change of meds will help a lot. I recently found out from my lung doctor that steroids are why I can't use some inhalers and nasal sprays. Agitation is only one reason I can't. But it's bad when it happens. I love her because She respected me enough to not say "that is too rare. Go ahead and take it." I want to put Saphire out so bad...but usually March is a bit too early. After I do that he starts begging with his little puppy tortoise eyes everyday even when there's a cold spell. I'll wait until April for the underground warm up because I can't stand to tell him no. Hope your time in lockdown goes well and you can get to see your brother in person soon.


Thanks Cathie, you take care too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It is so nice to hear from you. I am glad that things are coming together for your brother. And yes it is terrible that you are not able to visit him because of the covid-19. Hang in there and we are thinking of you and your family.


Thanks Carol, my brother's wife is not a very caring person and seems incapable of making allowances for him and his condition. I think is causing friction and frustrating him because he can't express himself as he used to. We are in touch everyday though just so that he knows we are here for him. I hope you and your family stay safe and well. x


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. My hubby so far has been well behaved. But i have found stuff to do to keep me busy. I actually think that i need to give him a few jobs to keep him busy. Mmm better put my thinking cap on. Only 19 more days to go. ( well hopefully)


They are talking of restrictions being in place for 3 - 6 months here depending on how things go. It seems unlikely schools will be back before Sept. but its all speculation at this point.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello roomies
> 
> Sorry it’s been a few days since I was last able to pop in. I hope all is as well ascan be expected in your corners of the world.
> 
> News from Kent is mixed.
> 
> We have had our own brush with probable covid19 in the last few days. Daughter got ill on Tuesday. Fortunately this has been relatively mild.
> 
> It was a very sudden onset. She complained of pressure on her chest at lunchtime and, within the hour, her temperature sky-rocketed.
> 
> She has had fever, aches and pains, particularly neck and headache, exhaustion and the pressure on her chest but hardly any cough.
> 
> After a rough Thursday night, she started to improve on Friday and in the evening was moaning that she was bored. Yesterday her colour had returned.
> 
> She’s been isolated in her bedroom throughout and Son has been using our en suite bathroom so she has the main bathroom to herself too. Meals delivered outside her bedroom door. She’s staying in her bedroom under government guidelines until next Tuesday.
> 
> We, of course, are in quarantine now until Tuesday week. We are all fit so far. ?
> 
> JoesDad is making steady progress with the pond. The subsoil is heavy clay with flints in it and is hard to dig. There’s no digging today because we keep having showers of hail.
> View attachment 289148


Welcome back after you travels Linda. 
Sorry to hear about Joe'sSis.Thank goodness it was mild. I do hope she continues with her speedy recovery and that the rest of you manage to avoid it. 
The pond is looking great. Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been awhile.
> 
> I’ve been very busy with exams, adding a new animal to the family and working at the rspca.
> 
> How’s everyone coping with staying at home at the moment?


Hi Ben, are you still in college? I think ours all closed in Wales with exams cancelled.
What new animal have you acquired?
Hope you and your family are all well.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sounds about right. Son valued it at seven British pounds


Wow that's a good price. I have a small tin full of coins, especially pennies, from the early 1900s. I must do some research while I have time.


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> We are all fine, college was closed over a week ago now. I got my results back for my biology exam, did very well in that. Still waiting for my welfare exam results. My maths exams have been cancelled as far as I know. It depends what happens really.
> 
> The rescue is still allowing a few volunteers in to help but we are all assigned to different rooms. Before the lockdown they assigned new volunteers to work with me, I helped with the animals they were unsure about such as the large boas and pythons.


Forget my last reply - you've just answered it.


----------



## Lyn W

Bee62 said:


> Don`t forget to wear a grumpy face when you play the old man yelling drivers to slow down.


Hi Sabine how are you coping with the covid 19 restrictions in Germany. I hope you are are safe and well.


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> How are you lovely tortoise people?


Hi, So far just one case of covid 19 reported by JoesMum - her daughter has been sick, but in isolation and on the mend.
Hope you and your family are all safe and well and coping with the restrictions.


----------



## Billna the 2

Lyn W said:


> Hi, So far just one case of covid 19 reported by JoesMum - her daughter has been sick, but in isolation and on the mend.
> Hope you and your family are all safe and well and coping with the restrictions.


Ok I will keep them all in my prayers


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That is great! How long does it take Joe to finish a picture?


Sorry I just found this quote. It takes about1 to 2 days. He draws it with a pencil on a canvas first. Then paints it. Then out lines it with a magic marker. I'm really glad our family happened on a niche for him early in life. We had to find things to keep him out of trouble. A pencil and paper worked best and kept him happily busy sooo...we ended up with Joe.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey, your grass is looking pretty yellow down there! Whats up with that?


No rain for a month and 80°+ weather. The backyard is worse. Opo has a 6ft x 6ft of grass that is green. It's where I dump his pool water. Thank God he doesn't poop in his water anymore. I need to put a new limit switch on my water pump. So I cant water a big area for him.
I don't want to go to home depot. But while I just wrote that. I realized I can order online.
Thanks Mark! Wow you are a great therapist. Checks in the mail. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Don`t forget to wear a grumpy face when you play the old man yelling drivers to slow down.


That's pretty much my everyday face.?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sorry I just found this quote. It takes about1 to 2 days. He draws it with a pencil on a canvas first. Then paints it. Then out lines it with a magic marker. I'm really glad our family happened on a niche for him early in life. We had to find things to keep him out of trouble. A pencil and paper worked best and kept him happily busy sooo...we ended up with Joe.


That's great and amazing.


----------



## Moozillion

Lyn W said:


> Hi Bea hope you and your family are all well, take care .


Yes, we are all fine! I hope you are likewise, Lyn!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Billna the 2 said:


> How are you lovely tortoise people?


All hunkered in waiting out the virus.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Don`t forget to wear a grumpy face when you play the old man yelling drivers to slow down.


Hello Sabine, I think we need a song to make us smile while we deal with this virus. 
Pleeeease!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ate up and gunned up the whole bottom of the tank! We have cars at work that that E85 and the state wanted us to use it. Fast forward 6 months and 8 cars in the shop already for vapor lock after sitting more than 3 days! Don’t park your car with E85 and go on a long vacation!


I just have a theory. Growing corn for making ethanol really messed up growing corn for dinner also. It would be like putting sugar in your gas tank. I can't eat it now in any form. Plants do cross pollinate. I remember a time when you couldn't find peppermint tea also because it had crossed with spearmint. Even so, I'm glad that people were trying to find something better then fossil fuels...☺


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hi all
> 
> The pond is nearly ready for the liner. JoesDad dug the last bit out today and has been picking out the flint stones from the surface because they’re sharp.
> View attachment 289258
> 
> He found another section of stem from a clay pipe today.
> View attachment 289259


Watcha putting in your pond when it's done?


----------



## jeneliza

Don't you get hungry, in this cold dark room? Or does the cheese and coffee do the trick?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, you take care too.


I will try. Encouraging words are the best medicine I'm sure every doctor would order. I have a little girl around me every day that calls me grandma. Her eighth chromesone is missing and today she turned 13. That's all I heard about today. So I baked her a chocolate cake. Then I found out the only way to get the candles right was to make her do math on her birthday because I can't go out much. So this was her cake.?


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Don't you get hungry, in this cold dark room? Or does the cheese and coffee do the trick?


Well...I was about to have meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, brussel sprouts, and chocolate birthday cake. But cheese, coffee, and good conversation sounds wonderful too.☺


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Well...I was about to have meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, brussel sprouts, and chocolate birthday cake. But cheese, coffee, and good conversation sounds wonderful too.☺


I don't know, even though I am not a meat eater, the birthday cake sounds so much better, maybe keep the coffee though, happy birthday,


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> Don't you get hungry, in this cold dark room? Or does the cheese and coffee do the trick?


I found a McDonald's in one of the corners of this round room. I think it was a McDonald's but I couldn't find a jellyfish to give me some light.


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> How deep is your pond ? Do you want to have fishes in the pond ?


50cm. No fish, just newts and frogs


----------



## JoesMum

Billna the 2 said:


> Ok I will keep them all in my prayers


Thank you. Her isolation ends today. She’s still tired as you would expect, but “returned to work” from her bedroom yesterday.

As a family we are quarantined for another week, but we are all well.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Watcha putting in your pond when it's done?


Plants. The wildlife will find it


----------



## JoesMum

jeneliza said:


> Don't you get hungry, in this cold dark room? Or does the cheese and coffee do the trick?


Hi !

Have we given you the formal welcome? I am Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all

I thought you might enjoy this Lockdown version of Les Miserables


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning, my wife and I have a doctor's appointment today. Going to be by video chat. Also my prostithis is bringing back my prosthetic leg today . Hopefully it is going to fit better. 
One more day until the backyard is fenced in. Opo and I can't wait!
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Billna the 2

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Her isolation ends today. She’s still tired as you would expect, but “returned to work” from her bedroom yesterday.
> 
> As a family we are quarantined for another week, but we are all well.


Ok that’s good news to hear, this virus is something else for sure, we have 4 cases here in Colleton County we’re I live.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> I thought you might enjoy this Lockdown version of Les Miserables


That is great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## EllieMay

jeneliza said:


> Don't you get hungry, in this cold dark room? Or does the cheese and coffee do the trick?


Fresh meat!!! Welcome! The cheese and coffee is just for show. We feed off each other here in the dark and we will be glad to have you join us for a snack.


----------



## JoesMum

This is another time-waster

Search for the year you were born and discover which words were new that year.

AAA cell is top of the list for me!

Merriam Webster Time-Traveller


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> 50cm. No fish, just newts and frogs



Best pond ever! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> This is another time-waster
> 
> Search for the year you were born and discover which words were new that year.
> 
> AAA cell is top of the list for me!
> 
> Merriam Webster Time-Traveller



Haha... I was born in the era of the valley girl...along with pleather and breakdancing... who knew? Oh yeah, and the barista came out that year too... fun find Linda ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, my wife and I have a doctor's appointment today. Going to be by video chat. Also my prostithis is bringing back my prosthetic leg today . Hopefully it is going to fit better.
> One more day until the backyard is fenced in. Opo and I can't wait!
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Good things your way! Hooray for you and Opo...and Rose too cause I bet this brings extra peace time for her;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> No rain for a month and 80°+ weather. The backyard is worse. Opo has a 6ft x 6ft of grass that is green. It's where I dump his pool water. Thank God he doesn't poop in his water anymore. I need to put a new limit switch on my water pump. So I cant water a big area for him.
> I don't want to go to home depot. But while I just wrote that. I realized I can order online.
> Thanks Mark! Wow you are a great therapist. Checks in the mail. ?



gee, the poop in the water is natural fertilizer! More poopy water, the greener your grass.!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good things your way! Hooray for you and Opo...and Rose too cause I bet this brings extra peace time for her;-)


It will definitely help out Rose. She won't have to chase and pick Opo up. She has a bad back and Opo is getting heavy. Rose goes in tomorrow for injections in her lower back. L4,L5,S1. It is outpatient but I was surprised they were still open.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Stay At Home Order just issued by Maryland’s Governor Hogan. Goes into effect tonight at 8 pm. Only essential travel (like kayaking) authorized. Only essential businesses allowed to stay open. Walking your dog, local walking ok. But no casual travel.


You are lucky, we are not even allowed to walk our dogs. We are only allowed to go to the shops for food, doctors, pharmacies and out if you have to fetch grant money, if you are eligiable.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol, my brother's wife is not a very caring person and seems incapable of making allowances for him and his condition. I think is causing friction and frustrating him because he can't express himself as he used to. We are in touch everyday though just so that he knows we are here for him. I hope you and your family stay safe and well. x


As long as you can stay in touch that will be good for him. Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> They are talking of restrictions being in place for 3 - 6 months here depending on how things go. It seems unlikely schools will be back before Sept. but its all speculation at this point.


Our schools have made contingency plans to teach the kids online, But I don't know how they are going to be able to sort out the kids who don't have access to the online teaching forums.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's a good price. I have a small tin full of coins, especially pennies, from the early 1900s. I must do some research while I have time.


You might even be able to make some money.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> This is another time-waster
> 
> Search for the year you were born and discover which words were new that year.
> 
> AAA cell is top of the list for me!
> 
> Merriam Webster Time-Traveller



How appropriate! One of my “words” - “Asian Flu”

Hey @Ray--Opo - some of urs are “Wagon Train & Gold Rush” 1888 Right?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> No rain for a month and 80°+ weather. The backyard is worse. Opo has a 6ft x 6ft of grass that is green. It's where I dump his pool water. Thank God he doesn't poop in his water anymore. I need to put a new limit switch on my water pump. So I cant water a big area for him.
> I don't want to go to home depot. But while I just wrote that. I realized I can order online.
> Thanks Mark! Wow you are a great therapist. Checks in the mail. ?


I told you Ray, You don't need to pay for therapy here.


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> Don't you get hungry, in this cold dark room? Or does the cheese and coffee do the trick?


Nah, if we feel peckish, we steal some of the snow leapards carrots.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I will try. Encouraging words are the best medicine I'm sure every doctor would order. I have a little girl around me every day that calls me grandma. Her eighth chromesone is missing and today she turned 13. That's all I heard about today. So I baked her a chocolate cake. Then I found out the only way to get the candles right was to make her do math on her birthday because I can't go out much. So this was her cake.?
> View attachment 289300


Well done for thinking out the box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I told you Ray, You don't need to pay for therapy here.



He gets what he pays for!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> I thought you might enjoy this Lockdown version of Les Miserables


That was awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G

jeneliza said:


> Don't you get hungry, in this cold dark room? Or does the cheese and coffee do the trick?


Hey! Welcome to the Cold Dark Room!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, my wife and I have a doctor's appointment today. Going to be by video chat. Also my prostithis is bringing back my prosthetic leg today . Hopefully it is going to fit better.
> One more day until the backyard is fenced in. Opo and I can't wait!
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Fresh meat!!! Welcome! The cheese and coffee is just for show. We feed off each other here in the dark and we will be glad to have you join us for a snack.


joining us for a snack, or being the snack??????


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> I found a McDonald's in one of the corners of this round room. I think it was a McDonald's but I couldn't find a jellyfish to give me some light.


Well, if it was I sure it was safe, I pretty sure that could out


CarolM said:


> Well done for thinking out the box.


I agree well done, with most schools being closed, this is good for keeping the mind working, great job


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> This is another time-waster
> 
> Search for the year you were born and discover which words were new that year.
> 
> AAA cell is top of the list for me!
> 
> Merriam Webster Time-Traveller


"Up do" and "Upswept" hair styles were the thing of the day when I was born. Also, "Urban renewal" was talked about.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> This is another time-waster
> 
> Search for the year you were born and discover which words were new that year.
> 
> AAA cell is top of the list for me!
> 
> Merriam Webster Time-Traveller


mmm, Mine are :

1973: earth tone, gas-guzzler and a whole long list of other words. too long to put on here.


----------



## CarolM

And Good Day All,

I hope that everyone is having a good Tuesday. I find with us being on lockdown, that it is easier to forget which day it actually is. Thank goodness I don't have to rely on sun dials etc. Otherwise I would never know which day it was.

My garden is pretty much done for now. Sigh, now I have to find some other stuff to do.

mmm, maybe it is time for me to clean out the closests? I am just scared that a skeleton might fall out. eeeekkk


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> gee, the poop in the water is natural fertilizer! More poopy water, the greener your grass.!


The fruit trees loved it. I just didn't want to poor poop in the yard. But I guess that won't matter when Opo takes over the yard.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I told you Ray, You don't need to pay for therapy here.


I know but I feel like I owe @Maro2Bear something. Maybe I can make him a wood vase on my lathe.?


----------



## jeneliza

CarolM said:


> mmm, Mine are :
> 
> 1973: earth tone, gas-guzzler and a whole long list of other words. too long to put on here.


Thanks, now I don't have to ,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok everyone, what is a quick fix for critters eating my tomatoes?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone, what is a quick fix for critters eating my tomatoes?



Pick the tomatoes. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Pick the tomatoes. ?



It depends what kind of critters! Little kids - scare them away. Birds or squirrels - some netting. Tomato horn worms - nasty buggers, organic powders.

I covered my lettuce & Swiss chard seedlings with some chicken wire to keep the deer out!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> How appropriate! One of my “words” - “Asian Flu”
> 
> Hey @Ray--Opo - some of urs are “Wagon Train & Gold Rush” 1888 Right?


You guys☺hehe


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone, what is a quick fix for critters eating my tomatoes?


Make a garlic water spray. I would put in crushed garlic, some sunlight liquid, vinegar and mix it with water. Then spray it on the plant.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> joining us for a snack, or being the snack??????


Both...


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> This is another time-waster
> 
> Search for the year you were born and discover which words were new that year.
> 
> AAA cell is top of the list for me!
> 
> Merriam Webster Time-Traveller


1958 Bigfoot, frozen yogurt, sex kitten and smart-***


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And Good Day All,
> 
> I hope that everyone is having a good Tuesday. I find with us being on lockdown, that it is easier to forget which day it actually is. Thank goodness I don't have to rely on sun dials etc. Otherwise I would never know which day it was.
> 
> My garden is pretty much done for now. Sigh, now I have to find some other stuff to do.
> 
> mmm, maybe it is time for me to clean out the closests? I am just scared that a skeleton might fall out. eeeekkk


I'm having a good one.I went to my neighborhood Office Max and found the ink I needed. Also I found a 16 roll pack of tp. I had the feeling it was my day to score so I ventured out.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Make a garlic water spray. I would put in crushed garlic, some sunlight liquid, vinegar and mix it with water. Then spray it on the plant.


Thanks! What is sunlight liquid? Dish soap?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Pick the tomatoes. ?


They are green. We did pick and put on the windowsill in the sun. There are just nibbles so I am thinking rabbits since the grass is brown.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks! What is sunlight liquid? Dish soap?


I've seen that brand in our stores in the past. I liked it. Along with ivory, Palmolive and others. Our dollar stores might still have it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good afternoon, evening, morning! Which ever applies


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> How appropriate! One of my “words” - “Asian Flu”
> 
> Hey @Ray--Opo - some of urs are “Wagon Train & Gold Rush” 1888 Right?


1888? those would be some interesting times. I would be 134 years old. I might even get on tv.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I've seen that brand in our stores in the past. I liked it. Along with ivory, Palmolive and others. Our dollar stores might still have it.


Thank you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well got my prosthetic leg back today. They didn't get the same sulcata tortoise t-shirt but it's fine. I am just happy it fits like a glove. 
Had the video chat appointment with my doctor. So I will be getting my monthly script for my happy pills. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well just called the fence company. It is being pushed back to thurs, fri or sat. Hopefully our governor doesn't close the state down to essential work only. He closed 4 counties in S.E. Florida. 
I will be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Well, if it was I sure it was safe, I pretty sure that could out
> I agree well done, with most schools being closed, this is good for keeping the mind working, great job


Hehehe. It was more like...I promised I was going to do a birthday cake with 13 candles so I had to.... Then I realized I had a 1 candle and lots of other but not a 3. Sooo...hense the cake. Sorry, I couldn't resist. I got Sheila bad. I asked her if she's 5,521 years old. She wasn't having any of that...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well got my prosthetic leg back today. They didn't get the same sulcata tortoise t-shirt but it's fine. I am just happy it fits like a glove.
> Had the video chat appointment with my doctor. So I will be getting my monthly script for my happy pills. ?


Wonderful☺


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good afternoon, evening, morning! Which ever applies


Good day to u also! Guess what! I found the elusive tp at my local office max today. I don't venture out much but needed ink and had a feeling...come to find out they had received it that morning and would be out soon. Thank the Lord for small favors.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Good day to u also! Guess what! I found the elusive tp at my local office max today. I don't venture out much but needed ink and had a feeling...come to find out they had received it that morning and would be out soon. Thank the Lord for small favors.?


Tp at office max?? Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> They are green. We did pick and put on the windowsill in the sun. There are just nibbles so I am thinking rabbits since the grass is brown.


Fried green tomatoes wow...you can also slice and tray freeze. Flower and fry. Yum...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tp at office max?? Lol


Well...I guess offices need that stuff too...anyway that's what I figured...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Good day to u also! Guess what! I found the elusive tp at my local office max today. I don't venture out much but needed ink and had a feeling...come to find out they had received it that morning and would be out soon. Thank the Lord for small favors.?


Maybe u meant the wireless adapter... i thought u meant “tp” as in toilet paper lmao thats pretty elusive these days


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe u meant the wireless adapter... i thought u meant “tp” as in toilet paper lmao thats pretty elusive these days


I totally meant toilet paper.? it's even charming somewhat. I'm thankful...wrong place right time.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> "Up do" and "Upswept" hair styles were the thing of the day when I was born. Also, "Urban renewal" was talked about.


And beehive.


----------



## Bee62

Lyn W said:


> Hi Sabine how are you coping with the covid 19 restrictions in Germany. I hope you are are safe and well.


Hi Lyn, I am fine. The covid 19 restrictions are no problem for me. Because I am working at home. I have my pets, my property. I don`t miss anything. But I am worried about elder or sick people who are alone in this crisis and I am worried about the world wide economy. The world is going crazy... That`s what I really fear, not the virus. Stay safe and well, Lyn.


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello Sabine, I think we need a song to make us smile while we deal with this virus.
> Pleeeease!


Wednesday evening.... Today I am working.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I totally meant toilet paper.? it's even charming somewhat. I'm thankful...wrong place right time.


Im guessing no hand sanitizer though..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

speaking of tp... i seen on the news today that some pizza place was giving out tp when u order a large pizza smh crazy! Maybe taco bell should do that haha


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Thank you. Her isolation ends today. She’s still tired as you would expect, but “returned to work” from her bedroom yesterday.
> 
> As a family we are quarantined for another week, but we are all well.


Good to hear your family is well and your daughter feels better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> speaking of tp... i seen on the news today that some pizza place was giving out tp when u order a large pizza smh crazy! Maybe taco bell should do that haha



Yes...i saw that too. A bit gimmicky me thinks.....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just ask for extra napkins


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It will definitely help out Rose. She won't have to chase and pick Opo up. She has a bad back and Opo is getting heavy. Rose goes in tomorrow for injections in her lower back. L4,L5,S1. It is outpatient but I was surprised they were still open.


I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hi Lyn, I am fine. The covid 19 restrictions are no problem for me. Because I am working at home. I have my pets, my property. I don`t miss anything. But I am worried about elder or sick people who are alone in this crisis and I am worried about the world wide economy. The world is going crazy... That`s what I really fear, not the virus. Stay safe and well, Lyn.


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im guessing no hand sanitizer though..


I didn't check cause I wash my hands. But they probably do hand supplies. I even saw creamer, coffee, and paper towels as usual. Stuff it takes to supply an office with niceties...?


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone, what is a quick fix for critters eating my tomatoes?


Dish soap, hot sauce/ red pepper flakes, a few drops of vinger, water, spray bottle, mix it in the bottle let sit for 24 hours, spray on the plant and tomatoes, nothing with touch them,


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Me too.


Same,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Dish soap, hot sauce/ red pepper flakes, a few drops of vinger, water, spray bottle, mix it in the bottle let sit for 24 hours, spray on the plant and tomatoes, nothing with touch them,


Will that work for children too??? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I didn't check cause I wash my hands. But they probably do hand supplies. I even saw creamer, coffee, and paper towels as usual. Stuff it takes to supply an office with niceties...?


Duh.. i wash my hands tooo! Like twice a month if i have time


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Duh.. i wash my hands tooo! Like twice a month if i have time


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Will that work for children too??? Lol


Let me know. I have all these adopted grandchildren...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Wednesday evening.... Today I am working.


I agree. I 'll even go on the computer to find you.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just called the fence company. It is being pushed back to thurs, fri or sat. Hopefully our governor doesn't close the state down to essential work only. He closed 4 counties in S.E. Florida.
> I will be keeping my fingers crossed.


They pushed our schools back to May 4th today...


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys, I hope you all are staying safe from the virus.


----------



## Bébert81

Happy Wednay all! 
Still home for at least 2 weeks more…
Take care.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> They pushed our schools back to May 4th today...


Same here.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And all non essential businesses. Which means i have to walk around with a half finished tattoo until further notice


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Fried green tomatoes wow...you can also slice and tray freeze. Flower and fry. Yum...


I have had fried green tomatoes once. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Wednesday evening.... Today I am working.


Yay!!!!?
Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> Dish soap, hot sauce/ red pepper flakes, a few drops of vinger, water, spray bottle, mix it in the bottle let sit for 24 hours, spray on the plant and tomatoes, nothing with touch them,


Thanks ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> They pushed our schools back to May 4th today...


Are your children home schooling by computer?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning, watch out for April fools pranks.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy No April Fooling Day Here! Got some power rings today and I also added my Been There Done There and I got the T-Shirt----Lion King is a bad man!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Are your children home schooling by computer?


Yes. They are... schools have really got onboard with the home outreach..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And all non essential businesses. Which means i have to walk around with a half finished tattoo until further notice



Yikes..... you DO have to share a pix of that...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Japanese sleeve top done and started the bottom half


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Japanese sleeve top done and started the bottom half


Stunning art!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Stunning art!


Thanks !


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks! What is sunlight liquid? Dish soap?


Yes. Well it is what we get here in South Africa. I am sure though that you should be able to use the dish soap that you guys buy to wash your dishes with.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good afternoon, evening, morning! Which ever applies


Hello!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well got my prosthetic leg back today. They didn't get the same sulcata tortoise t-shirt but it's fine. I am just happy it fits like a glove.
> Had the video chat appointment with my doctor. So I will be getting my monthly script for my happy pills. ?


Yayyyy. I am glad that the leg is now sorted and fits like a glove. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just called the fence company. It is being pushed back to thurs, fri or sat. Hopefully our governor doesn't close the state down to essential work only. He closed 4 counties in S.E. Florida.
> I will be keeping my fingers crossed.


Oh no, that is a bummer. I will hold thumbs for you as well.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon Everyone,

I hope everyone is staying sane, while staying at home. I have been eating way too much bread, and have started to get heart burn now. I have to go back to cutting out the bread again. It is amazing how quickly the bad habits can take over yet it takes so long to get back into the good habits.  My bad. My veg garden is doing well. I picked my first sweetcorn, but it was not fully formed. So I had better wati much longer before I pick the rest. My tamotoes are all green as well and we are waiting for them to ripen before picking them. I pick a cucumber and two zuchinin which were ready to come off as well. and some Bok choy leaves. So for dinner tonight will be some nice organic fresh veg along with the brown rice.

Anyway, I had better go and make supper for the boys before they start complaining of being starved .???

Until later.


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Will that work for children too??? Lol


Yeah, pretty sure they won't eat them after the first bite, lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Japanese sleeve top done and started the bottom half
> 
> View attachment 289416
> View attachment 289417


Nice tat's!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Yes. Well it is what we get here in South Africa. I am sure though that you should be able to use the dish soap that you guys buy to wash your dishes with.


Thank you Carol.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. I am glad that the leg is now sorted and fits like a glove. Well done.


Thanks, now I just need my therapy to open back up.
Tomorrow I think I will use my walker and try it out. Rose is so protective I will have to see how willing she is for me to try. Dont want to upset her.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh no, that is a bummer. I will hold thumbs for you as well.


They said they would call the day before. No call yet today.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, now I just need my therapy to open back up.
> Tomorrow I think I will use my walker and try it out. Rose is so protective I will have to see how willing she is for me to try. Dont want to upset her.


I am sure she won't mind.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well good news our governor called a mandatory shutdown for Florida. I called the fence company to see if they would be shut down. 
They told me that their company is considered essential. So I just have to sign a paper giving them permission to be on my property. 
Tentative day is fri. for the fence.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Japanese sleeve top done and started the bottom half
> 
> View attachment 289416
> View attachment 289417


Here is my elaborate tattoo. LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone is staying sane, while staying at home. I have been eating way too much bread, and have started to get heart burn now. I have to go back to cutting out the bread again. It is amazing how quickly the bad habits can take over yet it takes so long to get back into the good habits.  My bad. My veg garden is doing well. I picked my first sweetcorn, but it was not fully formed. So I had better wati much longer before I pick the rest. My tamotoes are all green as well and we are waiting for them to ripen before picking them. I pick a cucumber and two zuchinin which were ready to come off as well. and some Bok choy leaves. So for dinner tonight will be some nice organic fresh veg along with the brown rice.
> 
> Anyway, I had better go and make supper for the boys before they start complaining of being starved .???
> 
> Until later.



Nice that you are growing & harvesting & eating fresh vegg from your kitchen garden! You planted potatoes as well, right?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, now I just need my therapy to open back up.
> Tomorrow I think I will use my walker and try it out. Rose is so protective I will have to see how willing she is for me to try. Dont want to upset her.



Get out on that new road!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ive officially entered into the great #SunflowerChallenge on Twitter.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I am sure she won't mind.


She takes great care of me but if I drop something she yells from the other room...... are you alright!
At therapy the therapist had to ask her to go sit down. If I am doing a excercise on my leg and misstep a little. She will scream and try and grab me. The therapist has a gate belt on me for safety. She tries to make Rose understand if I fall there will be no way for Rose to stop me and she will end up getting hurt. 
But I love her dearly and know with all my heart. If she wasn't here. I probably wouldn't be here.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Get out on that new road!


Tomorrow, I will take a little video.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys, I hope you all are staying safe from the virus.


Well...I kinda stay home anyway...but really and truely I wouldn't know what hit me. Shortness of breath, weird body aches, sneezing and couphing are tipacle for me. My little tortoise keeps me fighting though...and I'd rather be watching him anyway...sooo I'm good☺


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> Well...I kinda stay home anyway...but really and truely I wouldn't know what hit me. Shortness of breath, weird body aches, sneezing and couphing are tipacle for me. My little tortoise keeps me fighting though...and I'd rather be watching him anyway...sooo I'm good☺


Amen to that?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have had fried green tomatoes once. I really enjoyed them.


Somehow, dandelion flowers taste similar deep fried. I don't enjoy them as much though so I don't. Fried green tomatoes are so good and so easy...dang it now I'm hungry.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Japanese sleeve top done and started the bottom half
> 
> View attachment 289416
> View attachment 289417


?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good news our governor called a mandatory shutdown for Florida. I called the fence company to see if they would be shut down.
> They told me that their company is considered essential. So I just have to sign a paper giving them permission to be on my property.
> Tentative day is fri. for the fence.


Yeah! And I'm sure your beautiful Rose will be watching.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive officially entered into the great #SunflowerChallenge on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 289447


I'll be cheering for you!?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> She takes great care of me but if I drop something she yells from the other room...... are you alright!
> At therapy the therapist had to ask her to go sit down. If I am doing a excercise on my leg and misstep a little. She will scream and try and grab me. The therapist has a gate belt on me for safety. She tries to make Rose understand if I fall there will be no way for Rose to stop me and she will end up getting hurt.
> But I love her dearly and know with all my heart. If she wasn't here. I probably wouldn't be here.


Well...why aren't they including Rose in the training? She is the person that's with you most of the time. Or are they helping you at home too?? gonna be there thru thick and thin.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...I kinda stay home anyway...but really and truely I wouldn't know what hit me. Shortness of breath, weird body aches, sneezing and couphing are tipacle for me. My little tortoise keeps me fighting though...and I'd rather be watching him anyway...sooo I'm good☺


Cathie you are so right about our tortoises keep us fighting. When the governor announced today the shutdown of the state. My wife said what do we have to do. 
I said to her exactly what we have been doing for the last few weeks. 
Opo fills up my day enough to not be distracted by what's going on. 
The enjoyment I get by watching him eat or I peek thru the window and watch him often during the whole day.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good news our governor called a mandatory shutdown for Florida. I called the fence company to see if they would be shut down.
> They told me that their company is considered essential. So I just have to sign a paper giving them permission to be on my property.
> Tentative day is fri. for the fence.


Well at least you don't have to worry about that anymore. Other than when are they coming to do the job.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice that you are growing & harvesting & eating fresh vegg from your kitchen garden! You planted potatoes as well, right?


Yes I did. Potatoes and sweet potatoes. Problem is I am not sure when to harvest the potatoes. ?‍ But I suppose I should move the sand away which should then allow me to see if they are ready for harvesting.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive officially entered into the great #SunflowerChallenge on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 289447


oooohhhhh, Please explain how it works? And will we get to see pictures? Ifound a whole bag of sunflower seeds intended as bird food. So I threw them down in the garden hoping that I would get a nice wall of sunflowers . Alas, the birds ate them and the few that actually sprouted, Blue the male tortoise ate them. So no sunflowers for me, unless I go and plant them in containers,


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> She takes great care of me but if I drop something she yells from the other room...... are you alright!
> At therapy the therapist had to ask her to go sit down. If I am doing a excercise on my leg and misstep a little. She will scream and try and grab me. The therapist has a gate belt on me for safety. She tries to make Rose understand if I fall there will be no way for Rose to stop me and she will end up getting hurt.
> But I love her dearly and know with all my heart. If she wasn't here. I probably wouldn't be here.


Oh Shame. Rose sounds like an awesome partner and I can understand that maybe it is hard for her to step back. She probably cannot seperate her looking after and making sure that you are okay at home to letting go to someone else while you are doing therapy. At least she cares and is not someone who couldn't care less whether you fell or not.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...I kinda stay home anyway...but really and truely I wouldn't know what hit me. Shortness of breath, weird body aches, sneezing and couphing are tipacle for me. My little tortoise keeps me fighting though...and I'd rather be watching him anyway...sooo I'm good☺


I know what you mean. Every time my throat feels slightly scratchy or I feel Hot (and I normally struggle with always feeling very hot - pre-menapause symptoms) or my body aches (and here I have to decide if it is a fluey kind of ache or just my normal body aches and pains) I start stressing if I have somehow caught it and am I going to infect my husband who is diabetic. It is really ridiculous.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Somehow, dandelion flowers taste similar deep fried. I don't enjoy them as much though so I don't. Fried green tomatoes are so good and so easy...dang it now I'm hungry.?


I have never actually tried fried green tomatoes.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.

It is Wednesday and thank goodness April fools day is over. I never celebrate or try and trick anyone anymore. When Stephen and I were first trying to get pregnant, on April fools I phoned my mother-in-law and told that I was pregnant. She got so so so excited and I felt absolutely terrible when I had to tell her April fools. That I have never played a trick on anybody ever again.

Did any of you play any tricks on anybody?

Enjoy your hump day.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Our schools have made contingency plans to teach the kids online, But I don't know how they are going to be able to sort out the kids who don't have access to the online teaching forums.


Schooling has been suspended. There is actually no legal obligatIon for the schools to attempt to educate the children in their absence at all. (That’s England, not sure about Wales) That they are trying to is credit to the professionals like you working in them


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Just popping in to say before going out to pick out stones from our pond base before the liner goes in 

* Waves *


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I have never actually tried fried green tomatoes.


That’s almost a sin!!!! Although, I have to admit @Cathie G that I have never tried a dandelion blossom or even the leaves... I have never even seen them in the stores;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I like all the activity goin on in here.... skin-works, mental health, farming at its best, and general discussion... Y’all are my therapy too;-) ( but I’m not writing any checks !) @Maro2Bear I did locate a cluster of mistletoe with some berries still that I believe I can get down... I have to take my dog in for therapy Friday morning so I will try to get it down tomorrow so I can get it by the post office Friday... it’s a solid plan;-)
My garden is just getting started but the cucumbers and watermelons are looking great. The strawberries are super slow but it looks like I have a bunch of them coming up now. I put together a tiny green house and have moved a few of my tropical out.. the chameleon has been getting to go hang out in it daily. Yesterday I found a tree frog visiting with him. I worry for his food. I can’t buy crickets or super worms right now and he won’t eat the pelleted food. I had to go catch crickets and dig super worms yesterday.. they say that you aren’t suppose to give them wild caught bugs due to an unexposed immune system.... it’s either these or starvation ?


----------



## EllieMay

Guess she wanted to make sure no one could get her chicken while she napped... LOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Guess she wanted to make sure no one could get her chicken while she napped... LOL
> View attachment 289500


Adorable!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I like all the activity goin on in here.... skin-works, mental health, farming at its best, and general discussion... Y’all are my therapy too;-) ( but I’m not writing any checks !) @Maro2Bear I did locate a cluster of mistletoe with some berries still that I believe I can get down... I have to take my dog in for therapy Friday morning so I will try to get it down tomorrow so I can get it by the post office Friday... it’s a solid plan;-)
> My garden is just getting started but the cucumbers and watermelons are looking great. The strawberries are super slow but it looks like I have a bunch of them coming up now. I put together a tiny green house and have moved a few of my tropical out.. the chameleon has been getting to go hang out in it daily. Yesterday I found a tree frog visiting with him. I worry for his food. I can’t buy crickets or super worms right now and he won’t eat the pelleted food. I had to go catch crickets and dig super worms yesterday.. they say that you aren’t suppose to give them wild caught bugs due to an unexposed immune system.... it’s either these or starvation ?



Wow! Lots going on there! Tks for looking at the mistletoe berries! I can’t believe it’s warm enough for your watermelons to be sprouting! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice sunny morning here - but chilly.

Look at all those bright red new growth leaves popping! Soon turning green.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> It is Wednesday and thank goodness April fools day is over. I never celebrate or try and trick anyone anymore. When Stephen and I were first trying to get pregnant, on April fools I phoned my mother-in-law and told that I was pregnant. She got so so so excited and I felt absolutely terrible when I had to tell her April fools. That I have never played a trick on anybody ever again.
> 
> Did any of you play any tricks on anybody?
> 
> Enjoy your hump day.
> 
> View attachment 289491
> 
> 
> View attachment 289492


I never played any tricks on April Fools Day...but it's important to me in that April 1st 2020 marks 34 continuous years of sobriety in Alcoholics Anonymous...guess the joke's on me...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> I never played any tricks on April Fools Day...but it's important to me in that April 1st 2020 marks 34 continuous years of sobriety in Alcoholics Anonymous...guess the joke's on me...


Congrats!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just received this Seed Catalog.... some misc good looking grasses too.






Botanical Interests High Quality Seeds and Garden Products


Non-GMO Project Verified Seeds. 600 varieties specially selected for home gardeners, including heirlooms, organics, and open pollinated flowers, vegetables, and herbs.



www.botanicalinterests.com


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie18fan 

Happy AA Birthday!!!!



​


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I like all the activity goin on in here.... skin-works, mental health, farming at its best, and general discussion... Y’all are my therapy too;-) ( but I’m not writing any checks !) @Maro2Bear I did locate a cluster of mistletoe with some berries still that I believe I can get down... I have to take my dog in for therapy Friday morning so I will try to get it down tomorrow so I can get it by the post office Friday... it’s a solid plan;-)
> My garden is just getting started but the cucumbers and watermelons are looking great. The strawberries are super slow but it looks like I have a bunch of them coming up now. I put together a tiny green house and have moved a few of my tropical out.. the chameleon has been getting to go hang out in it daily. Yesterday I found a tree frog visiting with him. I worry for his food. I can’t buy crickets or super worms right now and he won’t eat the pelleted food. I had to go catch crickets and dig super worms yesterday.. they say that you aren’t suppose to give them wild caught bugs due to an unexposed immune system.... it’s either these or starvation ?


I can mail some crickets that have auto generated in my new enclosure?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Congrats!


Ive been sober for 7 1/2 days lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh Shame. Rose sounds like an awesome partner and I can understand that maybe it is hard for her to step back. She probably cannot seperate her looking after and making sure that you are okay at home to letting go to someone else while you are doing therapy. At least she cares and is not someone who couldn't care less whether you fell or not.


I agree! Rose is committed to giving me the best care she can. You are right about it being hard for Rose to give my well being to someone else. 
Gotta love her❤


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> I never played any tricks on April Fools Day...but it's important to me in that April 1st 2020 marks 34 continuous years of sobriety in Alcoholics Anonymous...guess the joke's on me...


That's great on your sobriety. 
July 5 2003 is my sobriety date. Coming up for 17 years clean and serene!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> That's great on your sobriety.
> July 5 2003 is my sobriety date. Coming up for 17 years clean and serene!


Another congrats!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill try not to drink in front of u guys haha


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I like all the activity goin on in here.... skin-works, mental health, farming at its best, and general discussion... Y’all are my therapy too;-) ( but I’m not writing any checks !) @Maro2Bear I did locate a cluster of mistletoe with some berries still that I believe I can get down... I have to take my dog in for therapy Friday morning so I will try to get it down tomorrow so I can get it by the post office Friday... it’s a solid plan;-)
> My garden is just getting started but the cucumbers and watermelons are looking great. The strawberries are super slow but it looks like I have a bunch of them coming up now. I put together a tiny green house and have moved a few of my tropical out.. the chameleon has been getting to go hang out in it daily. Yesterday I found a tree frog visiting with him. I worry for his food. I can’t buy crickets or super worms right now and he won’t eat the pelleted food. I had to go catch crickets and dig super worms yesterday.. they say that you aren’t suppose to give them wild caught bugs due to an unexposed immune system.... it’s either these or starvation ?


Oh dear. I would think that wild would be more nutritious.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill try not to drink in front of u guys haha


It got to the point with me.
Everytime I was drinking I didn't get in trouble. 
Everytime I got in trouble I was drinking!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> It got to the point with me.
> Everytime I was drinking I didn't get in trouble.
> Everytime I got in trouble I was drinking!


I get in trouble without it haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I like all the activity goin on in here.... skin-works, mental health, farming at its best, and general discussion... Y’all are my therapy too;-) ( but I’m not writing any checks !) @Maro2Bear I did locate a cluster of mistletoe with some berries still that I believe I can get down... I have to take my dog in for therapy Friday morning so I will try to get it down tomorrow so I can get it by the post office Friday... it’s a solid plan;-)
> My garden is just getting started but the cucumbers and watermelons are looking great. The strawberries are super slow but it looks like I have a bunch of them coming up now. I put together a tiny green house and have moved a few of my tropical out.. the chameleon has been getting to go hang out in it daily. Yesterday I found a tree frog visiting with him. I worry for his food. I can’t buy crickets or super worms right now and he won’t eat the pelleted food. I had to go catch crickets and dig super worms yesterday.. they say that you aren’t suppose to give them wild caught bugs due to an unexposed immune system.... it’s either these or starvation ?


I need therapy after i come in here


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I like all the activity goin on in here.... skin-works, mental health, farming at its best, and general discussion... Y’all are my therapy too;-) ( but I’m not writing any checks !) @Maro2Bear I did locate a cluster of mistletoe with some berries still that I believe I can get down... I have to take my dog in for therapy Friday morning so I will try to get it down tomorrow so I can get it by the post office Friday... it’s a solid plan;-)
> My garden is just getting started but the cucumbers and watermelons are looking great. The strawberries are super slow but it looks like I have a bunch of them coming up now. I put together a tiny green house and have moved a few of my tropical out.. the chameleon has been getting to go hang out in it daily. Yesterday I found a tree frog visiting with him. I worry for his food. I can’t buy crickets or super worms right now and he won’t eat the pelleted food. I had to go catch crickets and dig super worms yesterday.. they say that you aren’t suppose to give them wild caught bugs due to an unexposed immune system.... it’s either these or starvation ?


Are super worms what I call a night crawler?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> It is Wednesday and thank goodness April fools day is over. I never celebrate or try and trick anyone anymore. When Stephen and I were first trying to get pregnant, on April fools I phoned my mother-in-law and told that I was pregnant. She got so so so excited and I felt absolutely terrible when I had to tell her April fools. That I have never played a trick on anybody ever again.
> 
> Did any of you play any tricks on anybody?
> 
> Enjoy your hump day.
> 
> View attachment 289491
> 
> 
> View attachment 289492


Lol. I just realised that it isn't Wednesday.?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Are super worms what I call a night crawler?


No. Superworms are like a giant mealworm


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I need therapy after i come in here


I can give you a referral, @Maro2Bear seems to be doing me good. His rates are very reasonable. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No. Superworms are like a giant mealworm


Oh ok.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Lol. I just realised that it isn't Wednesday.?‍


Haha thank god its not


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows everyone doing during this shutdown?


----------



## CarolM

maggie18fan said:


> I never played any tricks on April Fools Day...but it's important to me in that April 1st 2020 marks 34 continuous years of sobriety in Alcoholics Anonymous...guess the joke's on me...


Well done and congratulations.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That’s almost a sin!!!! Although, I have to admit @Cathie G that I have never tried a dandelion blossom or even the leaves... I have never even seen them in the stores;-)


I put Opo's dandelion leaves in my salad. I like them. The Latin market near me used to sell them. The last 4 months they have been out. Guess I will grow my own.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> I can give you a referral, @Maro2Bear seems to be doing me good. His rates are very reasonable. ?


I said i need not want.. wanting it would be admitting im crazy lol


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That's great on your sobriety.
> July 5 2003 is my sobriety date. Coming up for 17 years clean and serene!


Well done and congratulations as well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Well done and congratulations as well


What about me??? Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> I put Opo's dandelion leaves in my salad. I like them. The Latin market near me used to sell them. The last 4 months they have been out. Guess I will grow my own.


They sell them at market basket here


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well at least you don't have to worry about that anymore. Other than when are they coming to do the job.


No call today ? Hopefully tomorrow so they can start on Saturday.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Haha thank god its not


This working from home and lock down is screwing with my time table.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows everyone doing during this shutdown?


Well I somehow lost a day.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have never actually tried fried green tomatoes.


They are sooo easy. 1. Fresh green tomato when you can't quite wait for a ripe one. Slice it. 2. Spice it up, flower, and fry...do you have some growing in your garden yet?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> They are sooo easy. 1. Fresh green tomato when you can't quite wait for a ripe one. Slice it. 2. Spice it up, flower, and fry...do you have some growing in your garden yet?


Yes actually I do. What spices do you use?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I suck at gro


Cathie G said:


> They are sooo easy. 1. Fresh green tomato when you can't quite wait for a ripe one. Slice it. 2. Spice it up, flower, and fry...do you have some growing in your garden yet?


id ask you to make me some.. but if it takes as long as my laundry id prob starve to death haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Carol, how are you at laundry? I think im gonna fire Cathie lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...why aren't they including Rose in the training? She is the person that's with you most of the time. Or are they helping you at home too?? gonna be there thru thick and thin.


Rose is included in most everything. It's when I am in the parallel bars when she can get distracting. When I am walking on the open floor. She will follow with my wheelchair and watch my form. If I am not lifting my hip or not standing straight up. She can notice being behind me. She will correct me. Until it becomes natural for me to walk correctly. She is a great help.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So sweet. Cathie would push me down lmao


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Carol, how are you at laundry? I think im gonna fire Cathie lol


Oh no. I am even worse. And I don't do ironing at all.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray? Haha


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I said i need not want.. wanting it would be admitting im crazy lol


??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I am even worse. And I don't do ironing at all.


Fine! You’d prob get green tomato stains all over my clothes anyway


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well done and congratulations as well


Thank you!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Are super worms what I call a night crawler?


You aughta see my night crawlers...they get fed wabbit droppings. They are super worms but I've seen "super worms" in a pet shop too for box turtles. They weren't night crawlers though.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Fine! You’d prob get green tomato stains all over my clothes anyway


Mmmm. Now that is not an impossibility.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Mmmm. Now that is not an impossibility.


Im not worried. By the time cathie gives u the recipe they’ll be done haha


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. I just realised that it isn't Wednesday.?‍


Been there done that. I just use the excuse. Senior moment or whatever...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You aughta see my night crawlers...they get fed wabbit droppings. They are super worms but I've seen "super worms" in a pet shop too for box turtles. They weren't night crawlers though.


Lagomorph droppings! Do they eat them of a log?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Are super worms what I call a night crawler?



Ray, someone might have already replied... but, no. Not the same.









Live Superworms 100 to 500 and ALL Sizes - FREE DELIVERY | eBay


NO CHEMICAL AT ALL!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Thank you so much


Yvonne G said:


> @maggie18fan
> 
> Happy AA Birthday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Another congrats!





CarolM said:


> Well done and congratulations as well


Hey Ray...way to go!!!...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, someone might have already replied... but, no. Not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Superworms 100 to 500 and ALL Sizes - FREE DELIVERY | eBay
> 
> 
> NO CHEMICAL AT ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


*covers slinkys eyes


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, someone might have already replied... but, no. Not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Superworms 100 to 500 and ALL Sizes - FREE DELIVERY | eBay
> 
> 
> NO CHEMICAL AT ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I moved to Oregon 15 years ago...I dug a hole then for Sulcata poop...I turn it and keep the soil loose and only add Sulcata poop and I get the biggest night crawlers you ever saw....I also use that soil on my Roses...Sulcata poop is super good fertilizer...my neighbors trade me plants for it...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well I somehow lost a day.


I have that problem now and then. I jus blame it on a senior moment...?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yes actually I do. What spices do you use?


Real salt and pepper. Maybe garlic powder sprinkled etc whatever you like. Flour and fry it in your favorite oil in a hot skillet till light brown turn it. Brown that side. Oh no! I don't have tomatoes planted yet!!!eeek!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lagomorph droppings! Do they eat them of a log?


No. I use a whisp broom. I admit I have to connect the dots. The birdies outside like the little hay whispys mixed in too. I toss it all out in my flower bed...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> No. I use a whisp broom. I admit I have to connect the dots. The birdies outside like the little hay whispys mixed in too. I toss it all out in my flower bed...


Gives new meaning to eat sh*t lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I guess ive known a few worms and birds in my life haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gives new meaning to eat sh*t lol


They seem to like it and I'm about to get spring wild violets. Saphire does love to eat a few flowers now and then.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> They seem to like it and I'm about to get spring wild violets. Saphire does love to eat a few flowers now and then.


I get those in my yard too.. jack loves em


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mostly the leaves though


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ray...way to go!!!...


I just couldn't let this go without saying "happy birthday"!?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oooh happy birthday !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im singing it in my head right now


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well im outa work for the next week.. this should be fun


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I get those in my yard too.. jack loves em


I keep trying to transfer them to areas for a short ground cover even after the spring flowers. Everyone thinks my flowers are weeds so I have to guard them with my life. They think I'm rude when I say QUIT digging them up. Maybe my super night crawlers will make them think twice. They're huge?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lmao ..or just Throw poop at them


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I can mail some crickets that have auto generated in my new enclosure?


That’s really nice! (For me.... maybe not so much for your enclosure.... lol) I caught quite a few black ones and dug some super worms. he happily ate the home grown super worms so I just hope he doesn’t get sick from anything. All this has made me think about starting my own colonies...of stuff I guess


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Are super worms what I call a night crawler?


Naaa... a night crawler is a night crawler and we would both go catch a fat catfish with it.... a super worm is kind of like a wax worm maybe?? I honestly did I not know that I could find them here outside. I have always bought at the petstore... but I was digging for some crawlers to go fishing and happened to turn some over... I continue to learn new things daily;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, someone might have already replied... but, no. Not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Superworms 100 to 500 and ALL Sizes - FREE DELIVERY | eBay
> 
> 
> NO CHEMICAL AT ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Aaaaaagggghhhhh!!! It’s an eBay link.... IM IN LOVE!!!! 
I do have some bad news... I cut down the limb that was slam full of mistletoe toe.....there were no berries! I don’t understand because I was almost positive that I saw them! Could the squirrels have gotten them that quick? I’m sorry, I guess I should have cut it when I first found it...


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ray...way to go!!!...



I’m sorry I missed your birthday Maggie but Happy birthday! I now give you permission to celebrate again.. ! 
And congratulations on the sobriety. That’s pretty special


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I’m sorry I missed your birthday Maggie but Happy birthday! I now give you permission to celebrate again.. !
> And congratulations on the sobriety. That’s pretty special


Thanks so much...this wasn't my biological birthday...that's may 9th...I'll be 45 yrs....April Fool's Day is my sobriety birthday...and actually I broke the Tradition of anonymity at the level of press, radio and film...but I am proud of AA and proud to be sober...and how will drunks know they can get sober...if they never see a drunk who's sober...??? just sayin...


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie18fan Yeah, you wish! I don't think so. If you were only 45 that would mean you were born 36 years after me. I think our mother was in her dotage 36 after my birth, and probably not able to produce babies anymore.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all! Chilly rainy day here


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, someone might have already replied... but, no. Not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Superworms 100 to 500 and ALL Sizes - FREE DELIVERY | eBay
> 
> 
> NO CHEMICAL AT ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Ok thanks, they look like what I call a mealworm. We used them for bait when ice fishing in Michigan.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Naaa... a night crawler is a night crawler and we would both go catch a fat catfish with it.... a super worm is kind of like a wax worm maybe?? I honestly did I not know that I could find them here outside. I have always bought at the petstore... but I was digging for some crawlers to go fishing and happened to turn some over... I continue to learn new things daily;-)


I remember when I was a kid. My grandmother lived on lake Erie in Canada. I would water a section of the lawn during the day. At night I would be out there with my flashlight catching night crawlers for fishing. 
Such innocent times.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember when I was a kid. My grandmother lived on lake Erie in Canada. I would water a section of the lawn during the day. At night I would be out there with my flashlight catching night crawlers for fishing.
> Such innocent times.


Yessss! I still do that lol much bigger than the ones they sell at bait shops... now i just wish shiners would come out of the ground ha


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ray...way to go!!!...


Thanks, also way to go to you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yessss! I still do that lol much bigger than the ones they sell at bait shops... now i just wish shiners would come out of the ground ha


No doubt, the last time I bought golden shiners for bass fishing. They were 24 dollars a dozen.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! 24 bucks! Time to switch over to lures lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie18fan said:


> Thanks so much...this wasn't my biological birthday...that's may 9th...I'll be 45 yrs....April Fool's Day is my sobriety birthday...and actually I broke the Tradition of anonymity at the level of press, radio and film...but I am proud of AA and proud to be sober...and how will drunks know they can get sober...if they never see a drunk who's sober...??? just sayin...


I agree.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! 24 bucks! Time to switch over to lures lol


Most of the time I use lures. It's been a few years since I have been bass fishing. There are a few lakes near me that you can't catch a bass without shiners. I like taking my grandkids there. It's a fun way to fish. But I am always tossing a artificial bait. Other lakes here it is no problem to catch bass on artificial's.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Today is reportedly National Rainbow day. Here‘s one from last August.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well no phone call about the fence. Still some time left today for a call. I will call them around 4 pm.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie18fan Yeah, you wish! I don't think so. If you were only 45 that would mean you were born 36 years after me. I think our mother was in her dotage 36 after my birth, and probably not able to produce babies anymore.


What, you mean I'm really not 45???


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> What, you mean I'm really not 45???


Wait...you mean I was birthed by someone else? Cuz I thought I was born after she had you...or am I just confused?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok thanks, they look like what I call a mealworm. We used them for bait when ice fishing in Michigan.


they are BIG meal worms...called Super worms...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yessss! I still do that lol much bigger than the ones they sell at bait shops... now i just wish shiners would come out of the ground ha


AMEN!


----------



## EllieMay

All that talk of fried green maters made me hungry!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 289578
> 
> All that talk of fried green maters made me hungry!!!


Is that what that is? I was hoping chicken nuggets


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

When your at home and bored... training camp


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 289578
> 
> All that talk of fried green maters made me hungry!!!


Yummy


----------



## CarolM

Aahhhh, I have reached the end of the road, until the next chapter at least. It is Friday.....It is Friday Right? Just making sure that I have not missed anymore days.

So tomorrow is Saturday and my day off. So I don't have to switch my computer on at all. Yayy me. I think I will stay at home tomorrow and just chill. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

A little daytime visitor checking out the bird feeders for an afternoon snack.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Aaaaaagggghhhhh!!! It’s an eBay link.... IM IN LOVE!!!!
> I do have some bad news... I cut down the limb that was slam full of mistletoe toe.....there were no berries! I don’t understand because I was almost positive that I saw them! Could the squirrels have gotten them that quick? I’m sorry, I guess I should have cut it when I first found it...


And birds too...don't leave a cherry tree sit with ripe fruit either. You only have a day or so before cherry seeds get planted everywhere.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Aaaaaagggghhhhh!!! It’s an eBay link.... IM IN LOVE!!!!
> I do have some bad news... I cut down the limb that was slam full of mistletoe toe.....there were no berries! I don’t understand because I was almost positive that I saw them! Could the squirrels have gotten them that quick? I’m sorry, I guess I should have cut it when I first found it...



The berries might have been there, but now fallen. The berries slowly form all summer long, getting bigger & bigger, then turn red toward Christmas time. Thats why they are available for Xmas. It’s those big ripe berries that are then ready in late Dec or January for picking & starting. Sooooo. Lets try again end of the year!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> A little daytime visitor checking out the bird feeders for an afternoon snack.
> 
> View attachment 289596


It's too bad they're such a nuisance. I think they're just the cutest little old things!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> I thought you might enjoy this Lockdown version of Les Miserables


That's brilliant - what a talented family!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Aahhhh, I have reached the end of the road, until the next chapter at least. It is Friday.....It is Friday Right? Just making sure that I have not missed anymore days.
> 
> So tomorrow is Saturday and my day off. So I don't have to switch my computer on at all. Yayy me. I think I will stay at home tomorrow and just chill. ?


Me toooooo


----------



## jeneliza

Hope everything and everyone is doing good, and is returning to good health,


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, I just managed to get through all your recent posts.
Glad to see you're all still fit and healthy and long may that continue.
I thought I was heading for covid 19 the other night because I have asthma - usually only mildly and I thought my lungs were feeling a bit tight, so I typed up a 9 page guide to looking after Lola just in case. He is my biggest worry. Thankfully I'm still here!
It really is a scary time for us all, and you do get paranoid about every little ache and pain you would normally ignore.
But it was good to read your cheery posts and see some lovely pics. 
Take care.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Hope everything and everyone is doing good, and is returning to good health,


Thanks and u also. Welcome to CDR! Enter at ur own risk


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I just managed to get through all your recent posts.
> Glad to see you're all still fit and healthy and long may that continue.
> I thought I was heading for covid 19 the other night because I have asthma - usually only mildly and I thought my lungs were feeling a bit tight, so I typed up a 9 page guide to looking after Lola just in case. He is my biggest worry. Thankfully I'm still here!
> It really is a scary time for us all, and you do get paranoid about every little ache and pain you would normally ignore.
> But it was good to read your cheery posts and see some lovely pics.
> Take care.


Im gonna have to scroll.. i dont recall any cheery posts haha


----------



## jeneliza

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I just managed to get through all your recent posts.
> Glad to see you're all still fit and healthy and long may that continue.
> I thought I was heading for covid 19 the other night because I have asthma - usually only mildly and I thought my lungs were feeling a bit tight, so I typed up a 9 page guide to looking after Lola just in case. He is my biggest worry. Thankfully I'm still here!
> It really is a scary time for us all, and you do get paranoid about every little ache and pain you would normally ignore.
> But it was good to read your cheery posts and see some lovely pics.
> Take care.


My daughter has asthma, too she usually gets everything, to, so it's is a bit scary, and I am in Michigan, not Detroit, near flint, but we have it here to, with a young man her age passing away, one town away, so she's in lock down, she's 19, but I don't care .


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> My daughter has asthma, too she usually gets everything, to, so it's is a bit scary, and I am in Michigan, not Detroit, near flint, but we have it here to, with a young man her age passing away, one town away, so she's in lock down, she's 19, but I don't care .


Better safe than sorry. Im sure shes not gonna be very happy about that lol


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Better safe than sorry. Im sure shes not gonna be very happy about that lol


She is not, but thankfully she lives under my roof, and I pay her dr.bills, and her collage bills, so I get to say she stays home, she does work to, but not alot being a full time student, she doesn't have much time, I usually don't tell her when she can leave etc, she's a good kid, for the most part, but this is different,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> She is not, but thankfully she lives under my roof, and I pay her dr.bills, and her collage bills, so I get to say she stays home, she does work to, but not alot being a full time student, she doesn't have much time, I usually don't tell her when she can leave etc, she's a good kid, for the most part, but this is different,


I keep my kids in the basement locked in a dog kennel during this lol


----------



## EllieMay

jeneliza said:


> My daughter has asthma, too she usually gets everything, to, so it's is a bit scary, and I am in Michigan, not Detroit, near flint, but we have it here to, with a young man her age passing away, one town away, so she's in lock down, she's 19, but I don't care .


I’ve got one that’s seventeen and in the same boat.. I made her quit her job.. She hates me right now;-(


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> It's too bad they're such a nuisance. I think they're just the cutest little old things!



They are just sooooooo cute, you‘re right! Luckily they really just mozey about looking for snacks. No destruction...(noted).


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I keep my kids in the basement locked in a dog kennel during this lol


Lol...she's to big she figured out how to work the lock..jaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> They are just sooooooo cute, you‘re right! Luckily they really just mozey about looking for snacks. No destruction...(noted).


I get one in my yard once in a blue moon.. but mostly just skunks and possums


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> I’ve got one that’s seventeen and in the same boat.. I made her quit her job.. She hates me right now;-(


Well, she will be safe, and she can always find a new job, or maybe hire back in after this, but she can't get a new life, plus even if it's a mild case it can still leave lung damage and our girls, already have lung issues from there asthma,


----------



## Lyn W

jeneliza said:


> My daughter has asthma, too she usually gets everything, to, so it's is a bit scary, and I am in Michigan, not Detroit, near flint, but we have it here to, with a young man her age passing away, one town away, so she's in lock down, she's 19, but I don't care .


Yes lock her in!!! We have had a 13 year old boy with no health conditions die a couple of days ago - very tragic.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Aahhhh, I have reached the end of the road, until the next chapter at least. It is Friday.....It is Friday Right? Just making sure that I have not missed anymore days.
> 
> So tomorrow is Saturday and my day off. So I don't have to switch my computer on at all. Yayy me. I think I will stay at home tomorrow and just chill. ?


I wondered how things are going in your area of South Africa and thinking of you. I only see the world news side of it. I'll be chilling at home also kind of too. I'm what they call retired.????


----------



## jeneliza

Lyn W said:


> Yes lock her in!!! We have had a 13 year old boy with no health conditions die a couple of days ago - very tragic.


That's really sad, my heart goes out to his family, prayers for his loss


----------



## Lyn W

jeneliza said:


> Well, she will be safe, and she can always find a new job, or maybe hire back in after this, but she can't get a new life, plus even if it's a mild case it can still leave lung damage and our girls, already have lung issues from there asthma,


Forgot to say hi and welcome to our CDR! I'm Lyn from Wales in the UK
You don't have to be mad to post here but it helps!


----------



## jeneliza

Lyn W said:


> Forgot to say hi and welcome to our CDR! I'm Lyn from Wales in the UK
> You don't have to be mad to post here but it helps!


Lol.i am mad, lol I have teens.haga


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Lol...she's to big she figured out how to work the lock..jaha


Oooh.. i forgot to mention the electric fence


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie18fan Yeah, you wish! I don't think so. If you were only 45 that would mean you were born 36 years after me. I think our mother was in her dotage 36 after my birth, and probably not able to produce babies anymore.


Oh my garsh hehehe...


----------



## Lyn W

jeneliza said:


> That's really sad, my heart goes out to his family, prayers for his loss


I think it's certainly made the parents of teenagers who have been allowed to roam the streets in gangs think twice about letting them go out. Many people think its just the elderly affected but the majority of patients at one of our local hospitals are under 50.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 289578
> 
> All that talk of fried green maters made me hungry!!!


Now I'll have to buy some from kroger instead of waiting...☺yummy


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I just managed to get through all your recent posts.
> Glad to see you're all still fit and healthy and long may that continue.
> I thought I was heading for covid 19 the other night because I have asthma - usually only mildly and I thought my lungs were feeling a bit tight, so I typed up a 9 page guide to looking after Lola just in case. He is my biggest worry. Thankfully I'm still here!
> It really is a scary time for us all, and you do get paranoid about every little ache and pain you would normally ignore.
> But it was good to read your cheery posts and see some lovely pics.
> Take care.


So glad that you are okay. Stay safe.


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> My daughter has asthma, too she usually gets everything, to, so it's is a bit scary, and I am in Michigan, not Detroit, near flint, but we have it here to, with a young man her age passing away, one town away, so she's in lock down, she's 19, but I don't care .


You can never be too careful


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So glad that you are okay. Stay safe.


Thanks Carol. You're up late - can't sleep?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I wondered how things are going in your area of South Africa and thinking of you. I only see the world news side of it. I'll be chilling at home also kind of too. I'm what they call retired.????


We have not done so badly yet. 1505 cases 6 deaths and 50 recoveries so far. But when this hits our townships i imagine it will blow up. They live in shacks, on top of each other and generally there are at least people per shack. Which essentially 1 room.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol. You're up late - can't sleep?


Just up late. But the eyes are closing and I cannot see what I am posting. . Lol


----------



## CarolM

That is me for the night.

Nighty night and sleep tight.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I just managed to get through all your recent posts.
> Glad to see you're all still fit and healthy and long may that continue.
> I thought I was heading for covid 19 the other night because I have asthma - usually only mildly and I thought my lungs were feeling a bit tight, so I typed up a 9 page guide to looking after Lola just in case. He is my biggest worry. Thankfully I'm still here!
> It really is a scary time for us all, and you do get paranoid about every little ache and pain you would normally ignore.
> But it was good to read your cheery posts and see some lovely pics.
> Take care.


That's me too. The only thing that really scares me is my critters not having me...with my beedy little eyes?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> That is me for the night.
> 
> Nighty night and sleep tight.


Nos Da Carol sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm also going to sign out now. 
I was going to have an early night but not managed it again.
So Nos Da and stay safe everyone x


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’ve got one that’s seventeen and in the same boat.. I made her quit her job.. She hates me right now;-(


They'll hire her back when this is over.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> They are just sooooooo cute, you‘re right! Luckily they really just mozey about looking for snacks. No destruction...(noted).


Yes and their sweet little silky hands don't even leave a fingerprint.


----------



## Billna the 2

Goodnight people ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> We have not done so badly yet. 1505 cases 6 deaths and 50 recoveries so far. But when this hits our townships i imagine it will blow up. They live in shacks, on top of each other and generally there are at least people per shack. Which essentially 1 room.


So far we only had a few cases (recovering) running around back in February in our county supposedly.. I heard thru the monkey vine it was here earlier but We'll see.


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> She is not, but thankfully she lives under my roof, and I pay her dr.bills, and her collage bills, so I get to say she stays home, she does work to, but not alot being a full time student, she doesn't have much time, I usually don't tell her when she can leave etc, she's a good kid, for the most part, but this is different,


Yes and it's not your orders it's good old common horse sense. Our colleges are closed for now. O H I O! and there's all these crazy people out there with houses full of white clouds.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes and it's not your orders it's good old common horse sense. Our colleges are closed for now. O H I O! and there's all these crazy people out there with houses full of white clouds.?


Call the fire department! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday everyone! Hope ur wkend is going well. Still raining here.. guess thats good for jacks buffet out there


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!!! What will I do today? I will get back to everyone when I figure it out ;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! What will I do today? I will get back to everyone when I figure it out ;-)


Laundry? Haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! What will I do today? I will get back to everyone when I figure it out ;-)



We are going to do some wood working, wifey wants to bake something....maybe a cake or bread. First need to see what we have in the cupboard before we get any fancy recipe. More gardening too...

A bit overcast & chilly. I was going to get out on the water, but the cool early rain & no sunshine changed my mind.
Tomorrow looking much nicer & Monday in the 70’s. I can choose to be picky.

Some lawn raking, perennial pruning & maybe a fire too. Ogh...garden fountain needs to be cleaned up, maybe painted & get outside.

I think i have enough to work on. ?

Ps - Perhaps some have seen the boating accident in Maryland involving one of the Kennedys. This happened right where I kayak all the time...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> We are going to do some wood working, wifey wants to bake something....maybe a cake or bread. First need to see what we have in the cupboard before we get any fancy recipe. More gardening too...
> 
> A bit overcast & chilly. I was going to get out on the water, but the cool early rain & no sunshine changed my mind.
> Tomorrow looking much nicer & Monday in the 70’s. I can choose to be picky.
> 
> Some lawn raking, perennial pruning & maybe a fire too. Ogh...garden fountain needs to be cleaned up, maybe painted & get outside.
> 
> I think i have enough to work on. ?


Cant wait to get back on the water !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cant wait to get back on the water !



The water is still relatively cold - hypothermia time if one capsizes w/o a quick rescue & good gear. Technically, our kayaking clubs here require cold water gear when the water temp is below 50.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Is anybody else amazed at how dandelions just pop up out of nowhere? I swear i blink my eyes and a dandelion appears


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is anybody else amazed at how dandelions just pop up out of nowhere? I swear i blink my eyes and a dandelion appears



Yep, even in mowed areas. I cut a small area yesterday for sully food...this morning i look at the area and it’s full of bright yellow dandys. A ton more than i picked yesterday. It’s not even that warm (yet)...plenty to pick for Sullys evening snack.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is anybody else amazed at how dandelions just pop up out of nowhere? I swear i blink my eyes and a dandelion appears


. . . and yet try to on purpose plant seeds. They never sprout!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is anybody else amazed at how dandelions just pop up out of nowhere? I swear i blink my eyes and a dandelion appears


There's a lower place in my backyard that gets filled with pretty little yellow sunshiney faces every year.☺ can't wait.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and yet try to on purpose plant seeds. They never sprout!


Haha i cant grow anything.. maybe thats why ppl always tell me to grow up hmm


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> There's a lower place in my backyard that gets filled with pretty little yellow sunshiney faces every year.☺ can't wait.



For a few months to come now, I’ll get a nice colander full of dandelion blossoms for our Sully. These blossoms are loved even more than Mazuri!

Id guess a few billion seeds!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A little daytime visitor checking out the bird feeders for an afternoon snack.
> 
> View attachment 289596


I call them America's Panda Bear. Constantly working their paws half to death. Their little silky fingers can get into and out of anything. They're such an amazing little animal...and they are so cute to boot. People say they are nocturnal but really after raiding everyone's dog food and stuff after dark...they play at home during the day and take siestas. They're really good at social distancing from us while robbing us blind.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> For a few months to come now, I’ll get a nice colander full of dandelion blossoms for our Sully. These blossoms are loved even more than Mazuri!
> 
> Id guess a few billion seeds!
> View attachment 289728


Well...seeds for the birdies. I have to watch Saphire. He'll eat the poof balls too. I just wonder though. I was thinking they spread best by the root or at least keep growing if you can't harvest the whole root.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> For a few months to come now, I’ll get a nice colander full of dandelion blossoms for our Sully. These blossoms are loved even more than Mazuri!
> 
> Id guess a few billion seeds!
> View attachment 289728



Dandelions should be Oregon's state flower...I have been collecting them for about a month...I roam my neighborhood with a plastic bag and pick it full in less than an hour...problem is that in 14 years, I've picked some places dry so I'm having to walk farther...I try not to pull out the roots, as they will rebloom, and I whack the puff balls so the seeds get sown....


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Haha i cant grow anything.. maybe thats why ppl always tell me to grow up hmm


Well...people have said that to me...even though it's kinda late for that and besides that...I'm enjoying my second childhood...hehe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...people have said that to me...even though it's kinda late for that and besides that...I'm enjoying my second childhood...hehe


I dont wanna grow up .. im a toys r us kid


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont wanna grow up .. im a toys r us kid


My best advice is stay that way...but keep a kid around. They'll gladly show you how to use the latest devices and toys.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> My best advice is stay that way...but keep a kid around. They'll gladly show you how to use the latest devices and toys.??


So true!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And take out the trash


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! What will I do today? I will get back to everyone when I figure it out ;-)


I have to figure out how to order canvas online, pick up curbside,and pay online before I get them for Joe. He's so bored. Once I get them after all that, he owes me...?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Dandelions should be Oregon's state flower...I have been collecting them for about a month...I roam my neighborhood with a plastic bag and pick it full in less than an hour...problem is that in 14 years, I've picked some places dry so I'm having to walk farther...I try not to pull out the roots, as they will rebloom, and I whack the puff balls so the seeds get sown....
> View attachment 289733
> View attachment 289734
> View attachment 289735


I still doubt you are the dandelion killer. They are impossible to get rid of if you miss even a little bit of root.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Factoid Time

*Dandelion Reproduction*
The dandelion has more than one method of reproducing themselves. This gives them multiple ways to spread and makes them more difficult to eradicate. The most common method of dandelion reproduction is through its wind-aided dispersal of seeds which germinate almost year-round. Pollination of the dandelion occurs when insects carry its pollen from one flower to another, but dandelions can also pollinated themselves. Thus, it only takes one single dandelion to reproduce itself and spread all over a lawn. Each dandelion that goes to seed produces between 135-300 seeds.

Dandelion growth is often difficult to control and the plant can be difficult to completely eliminate, since the entire root system of the plant needs to be removed or they can quickly grow right back. The dandelion can regrow an entire new plant from its taproot by sending off new shoots underground. *The dandelion does not even need a whole taproot to accomplish this, needing only a mere 2 millimeters of the root to germinate a whole new dandelion*.

Dandelion florets are ligulate and possess both male (pollen-producing) and female (seed-producing) parts. The fruits are mostly produced by asexual reproduction (_apomixis_), without fertilization. Dandelion plants typically have 24 or 40 pairs of chromosomes, but some have 16 or 32 chromosomes

Dandelions are capable of reproducing themselves even when there is not enough sunlight to allow the flower buds to open. In this case, the male parts of the dandelion pollinate the female parts they are pressed up against. The fertile seeds then push their way out of the top of the bud.


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> That's me too. The only thing that really scares me is my critters not having me...with my beedy little eyes?



, member: 121772"]
Lol.i am mad, lol I have teens.haga
[/QUOTE]


Cathie G said:


> Yes and it's not your orders it's good old common horse sense. Our colleges are closed for now. O H I O! and there's all these crazy people out there with houses full of white clouds.?


Ours are and k-12, for the rest of the year, I am kinda twisted about the rest of the year though, I get why, but I am worried about next year, and my son not being able to keep up from missing the last part of 11th grade, but on the other hand, I want everyone safe too, so I am just not sure if going back early, or in may into June, would have been better,I guess it will be what it is, just have to see when we get there , I guess


----------



## Billna the 2

What’s going on guys?
Anything New happening besides (C19)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> What’s going on guys?
> Anything New happening besides (C19)


Just laying here staring at a cobweb on my ceiling lol trying to get motivated to get it down


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is what my life has become smh


----------



## BowzerMom0424

I'll take some coffee please! Any points for newcomers?! I'm relieved Tidgy isn't concerned.


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just laying here staring at a cobweb on my ceiling lol trying to get motivated to get it down


Haha for some reason I can relate to that lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Weed hunting and found some violets popping out


----------



## Yvonne G

BowzerMom0424 said:


> I'll take some coffee please! Any points for newcomers?! I'm relieved Tidgy isn't concerned.


***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee*** NEW BLOOD!!!

Hey, Mom0424! Welcome to the CDR! Linda will be along shortly to clue you in about us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

BowzerMom0424 said:


> I'll take some coffee please! Any points for newcomers?! I'm relieved Tidgy isn't concerned.



Welcome everyone (except me) in the CDR is young or old, mostly crazy or not, have been all over the world or stayed local. Some are smart, most really smart. In the far corner of the CDR is a two legged stool with the Rules & Regs of how to navigate the round corners of this fish bowl. Good luck! Pass the Cheese please.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Now, back to Dandelion reproduction. Pulled this from the garden last week, kept in a cup of water...look at that tap root!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pay no attention to the leprechaun in the jellyfish pool.. hes being punished for messing with the wooly spider


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Now, back to Dandelion reproduction. Pulled this from the garden last week, kept in a cup of water...look at that tap root!
> 
> View attachment 289773


Wow! I never realized the roots were that big


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pay no attention to the leprechaun in the jellyfish pool.. hes being punished for messing with the wooly spider


(if she exists!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! I never realized the roots were that big



You should have seen the one that got away!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Factoid Time
> 
> *Dandelion Reproduction*
> The dandelion has more than one method of reproducing themselves. This gives them multiple ways to spread and makes them more difficult to eradicate. The most common method of dandelion reproduction is through its wind-aided dispersal of seeds which germinate almost year-round. Pollination of the dandelion occurs when insects carry its pollen from one flower to another, but dandelions can also pollinated themselves. Thus, it only takes one single dandelion to reproduce itself and spread all over a lawn. Each dandelion that goes to seed produces between 135-300 seeds.
> 
> Dandelion growth is often difficult to control and the plant can be difficult to completely eliminate, since the entire root system of the plant needs to be removed or they can quickly grow right back. The dandelion can regrow an entire new plant from its taproot by sending off new shoots underground. *The dandelion does not even need a whole taproot to accomplish this, needing only a mere 2 millimeters of the root to germinate a whole new dandelion*.
> 
> Dandelion florets are ligulate and possess both male (pollen-producing) and female (seed-producing) parts. The fruits are mostly produced by asexual reproduction (_apomixis_), without fertilization. Dandelion plants typically have 24 or 40 pairs of chromosomes, but some have 16 or 32 chromosomes
> 
> Dandelions are capable of reproducing themselves even when there is not enough sunlight to allow the flower buds to open. In this case, the male parts of the dandelion pollinate the female parts they are pressed up against. The fertile seeds then push their way out of the top of the bud.


?Yep


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Finally a nice day here! Doing some yard wrk and making jack an outdoor area for summer playtime.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> What’s going on guys?
> Anything New happening besides (C19)


I had to go online and order canvas for my brother. Our local craft stores are closed otherwise. I do get to pick up part of the order outside the store. The new part is I hope I don't get too used to it. It fits too well with my totally procrastinating lifestyle as it is...the last thing I need is another excuse to watch the cobwebs in my house.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Finally a nice day here! Doing some yard wrk and making jack an outdoor area for summer playtime.



Actually hot here n sunny ?? in fact too hot. In for a drink ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Actually hot here n sunny ?? in fact too hot. In for a drink ??


Cheers bro!


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> , member: 121772"]
> Lol.i am mad, lol I have teens.haga



Ours are and k-12, for the rest of the year, I am kinda twisted about the rest of the year though, I get why, but I am worried about next year, and my son not being able to keep up from missing the last part of 11th grade, but on the other hand, I want everyone safe too, so I am just not sure if going back early, or in may into June, would have been better,I guess it will be what it is, just have to see when we get there , I guess
[/QUOTE]
Really and truely, most of school is a repetitive thing. Only adding more difficult problems of the same as they grow older. Although I didn't use them, K12 is a good home school company. My 2 sons after being home schooled a couple of years went back. Home school improved their grades. What I liked about homeschooling was I got to enjoy my teenagers. You can also use many of your daily activities to keep their beedy little brains active...like baking, crafts, or something new, etc...☺


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Finished jacks play area.. until he gets the whole yard lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

8’x35’ cut up my old dog play pens i had laying around.. if its free its for me lol ill add some fun stuff to it before the warmth gets here


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> I had to go online and order canvas for my brother. Our local craft stores are closed otherwise. I do get to pick up part of the order outside the store. The new part is I hope I don't get too used to it. It fits too well with my totally procrastinating lifestyle as it is...the last thing I need is another excuse to watch the cobwebs in my house.?


I feel you on that haha,
I heard in FL people have to stay home or something, not really sure.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Actually hot here n sunny ?? in fact too hot. In for a drink ??


It's Ohio. Yesterday it was 70 ish°. Today it's 50ish°...and it will be for a few days. Not a single day hot enough for Saphire yet. Him and I are chomping at the bit. His first day out in the spring is one of my favorite days to just watch him.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> I feel you on that haha,
> I heard in FL people have to stay home or something, not really sure.


Florida just started theirs. Ohio has had a stay home directive since earlier in March. They just started being more restricted in the stores. I wouldn't be able to stand in a long line to grocery shop anyway. Sooo I'd better get with it and learn how to shop online. Sit on my but and drive, then let them load it...hehehe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

WArming up


----------



## Blackdog1714

Today we played faux tennis! They have taken down the nets! Smoked a pork butt and had fun with the dogs outside in the yard! Later my vicious Shiloh needed a nap!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Today we played faux tennis! They have taken down the nets! Smoked a pork butt and had fun with the dogs outside in the yard! Later my vicious Shiloh needed a nap!


Sounds like a fun day


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another nice sunset here tonight.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Calll smokey the bear!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looks like a forest fire


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just ordered some cactus pad to plant.. upcoming epic fail haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sanitizing w alcohol rn.. from the inside out


----------



## Cathie G

BowzerMom0424 said:


> I'll take some coffee please! Any points for newcomers?! I'm relieved Tidgy isn't concerned.


Hello. I think the only way to get points is to say "cheese".?maybe...but welcome anyway. Glad to meet you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hello. I think the only way to get points is to say "cheese".?maybe...but welcome anyway. Glad to meet you.


Or to say jay is the best


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> Florida just started theirs. Ohio has had a stay home directive since earlier in March. They just started being more restricted in the stores. I wouldn't be able to stand in a long line to grocery shop anyway. Sooo I'd better get with it and learn how to shop online. Sit on my but and drive, then let them load it...hehehe


Haha true that, they have the same thing here in SC (Stores)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Finally we got some rain. Been a steady but not a downpour since 2pm and still raining at 10pm.?
Hopefully the fence will be here tomorrow. They said it would be Monday if their sat. job is finished. 
So we will see!
Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or to say jay is the best


Unless your not allowed.... in which case it’s totally appropriate to make up tour own names ?


----------



## EllieMay

Well ... happy Monday. Awfully quiet in here! I’m sitting down at our park watching my kid drive monster trucks in the sand.. Cinder and I have waded and splashed in the really cold water and now are taking a break. Had lots of work to do this morning (for my work) but caught up pretty quickly.. it’s a nice day here to be outdoors.. about 75F and breezy...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Unless your not allowed.... in which case it’s totally appropriate to make up tour own names ?


If he really exists


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternooon/evening all.
Another bunch of posts to catch up with, so looking forward to that.
Just heard that our PM who's had covid 19 for the last 10 days has been moved into the intensive care unit at hospital, so although I haven't been his biggest fan I am hoping he pulls through. 
Speak later.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We are going to do some wood working, wifey wants to bake something....maybe a cake or bread. First need to see what we have in the cupboard before we get any fancy recipe. More gardening too...
> 
> A bit overcast & chilly. I was going to get out on the water, but the cool early rain & no sunshine changed my mind.
> Tomorrow looking much nicer & Monday in the 70’s. I can choose to be picky.
> 
> Some lawn raking, perennial pruning & maybe a fire too. Ogh...garden fountain needs to be cleaned up, maybe painted & get outside.
> 
> I think i have enough to work on. ?
> 
> Ps - Perhaps some have seen the boating accident in Maryland involving one of the Kennedys. This happened right where I kayak all the time...


That is so sad!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For a few months to come now, I’ll get a nice colander full of dandelion blossoms for our Sully. These blossoms are loved even more than Mazuri!
> 
> Id guess a few billion seeds!
> View attachment 289728


Lola loves the leaves but for some reason won't eat the flowers. He's very picky!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well...seeds for the birdies. I have to watch Saphire. He'll eat the poof balls too. I just wonder though. I was thinking they spread best by the root or at least keep growing if you can't harvest the whole root.


I've managed to grow some by harvesting the fluffy seed heads, but they don't seem to establish and grow back the next year.


----------



## Lyn W

jeneliza said:


> , member: 121772"]
> Lol.i am mad, lol I have teens.haga



Ours are and k-12, for the rest of the year, I am kinda twisted about the rest of the year though, I get why, but I am worried about next year, and my son not being able to keep up from missing the last part of 11th grade, but on the other hand, I want everyone safe too, so I am just not sure if going back early, or in may into June, would have been better,I guess it will be what it is, just have to see when we get there , I guess
[/QUOTE]

Our schools will probably be shut until Sept. As a teacher it's a very strange situation. I was off school this time last year for months because of a broken leg. I'm getting too used to these short years!!


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> What’s going on guys?
> Anything New happening besides (C19)


I've had a nostalgic day sorting through old photos and listening to old records!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sanitizing w alcohol rn.. from the inside out



Vodka Whisky or Gin ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

We’ve been out in the back garden all day. Edging, pruning, weeding. I did cobble together a very crude but functional water fountain/feature. A few big ol flower pots, a pretty powerful pump, some 3/4 inch plastic tubing & a few pieces of duct tape. Bam! Garden Fountain. I’ll put this one in the back garden for the birdies & other critters.

I think a few more warm days like today and I’ll plant all my sunflower seeds.


----------



## Billna the 2

Lyn W said:


> I've had a nostalgic day sorting through old photos and listening to old records!


That’s good, it sure will take your mind of one some things that are happening


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> That’s good, it sure will take your mind of one some things that are happening


Yes, it's been lovely looking back at simpler, happier and less stressful times.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've managed to grow some by harvesting the fluffy seed heads, but they don't seem to establish and grow back the next year.


Maybe birds and critters are eating on the little seedlings, sprouts, etc..before they can get a deep enough root to establish their domain. My home already looks crazy enough. Don't give me any ideas! The next thing you know I'm gonna have dandelion flowers growing in Saphire's indoor enclosure year-round.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Unless your not allowed.... in which case it’s totally appropriate to make up tour own names ?


Ok so that means I can call my wabbit a bump on a logamorph...??


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rubs her hands together with glee*** NEW BLOOD!!!
> 
> Hey, Mom0424! Welcome to the CDR! Linda will be along shortly to clue you in about us.


I do hope Linda and her family are OK - she hasn't been on here for a few days.


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say goodnight. 
Have a peaceful night where you are.
Nos da x


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I do hope Linda and her family are OK - she hasn't been on here for a few days.



Yes, @JoesMum were all self quarantining & her daughter has tested positive. Do hope all is good there!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I had to go online and order canvas for my brother. Our local craft stores are closed otherwise. I do get to pick up part of the order outside the store. The new part is I hope I don't get too used to it. It fits too well with my totally procrastinating lifestyle as it is...the last thing I need is another excuse to watch the cobwebs in my house.?


I love the word procrastinating!?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've had a nostalgic day sorting through old photos and listening to old records!


Sometimes I really enjoy doing that also!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok so that means I can call my wabbit a bump on a logamorph...??



“Why sewtainly my dear”


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I have two days of catching up to do.
They started the fence today. Got all the trenching done and everything is laid out. Should go quick tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I have two days of catching up to do.
> They started the fence today. Got all the trenching done and everything is laid out. Should go quick tomorrow.


Yayyy.. can’t wait to see!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> “Why sewtainly my dear”


Hehe...?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I love the word procrastinating!?


Well...I'm so special I'm considered one of those people that need a home visit for a checkup and so is my brother. I feel sorry for the doctor. The first thing he'll see is my [email protected] OF TORTOISE sign on the front door. After that he's at my mercy...and Joe's. Sooo starting tomorrow I won't be a procrastinator for a couple of days. Appointment will probably be Thursday if I can keep it from being Wednesday...hehehe?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, @JoesMum were all self quarantining & her daughter has tested positive. Do hope all is good there!


Yes. Thanks for posting that. I didn't know because I really don't get online. Now I can send some special prayers and thoughts to our lady and her family.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Time for me to say goodnight.
> Have a peaceful night where you are.
> Nos da x


Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Vodka Whisky or Gin ?


Nah.. it was just beers. So if vodka is 80% alcohol by volume.. hmm ill have to drink about 16 beers haha


----------



## EllieMay

b


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sooo.. at work we got a call from Hospital Staff about moving a patients car. It was parked in a no parking zone and the owner was COVID-19 positive. I explained to my guy to say NO in the politest terms on moving, but we could see about taking the sign down! Enjoy y'all!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...I'm so special I'm considered one of those people that need a home visit for a checkup and so is my brother. I feel sorry for the doctor. The first thing he'll see is my [email protected] OF TORTOISE sign on the front door. After that he's at my mercy...and Joe's. Sooo starting tomorrow I won't be a procrastinator for a couple of days. Appointment will probably be Thursday if I can keep it from being Wednesday...hehehe?


That's nice the doctor comes to you. 
I either forgot your condition or didn't realize. My memory has been bad since the accident. Are the doctor visits because of the virus or is that part of your health system?Hope you and Joe stay safe during this virus thing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Still behind here. Did I miss a post from @Bee62 singing?
Here is some info that was circulated in a hospital in New Jersey to the staff.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Still behind here. Did I miss a post from @Bee62 singing?
> Here is some info that was circulated in a hospital in New Jersey to the staff.
> View attachment 290031



I’m sitting on a gold mine of Corona Cure!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's nice the doctor comes to you.
> I either forgot your condition or didn't realize. My memory has been bad since the accident. Are the doctor visits because of the virus or is that part of your health system?Hope you and Joe stay safe during this virus thing.


It's because of the virus and my health. They are doing home checkups for certain people. My brother and I both are high risk. So we're getting a house visit instead of a checkup by phone. He's been home since early March because he doesn't know how to stay safe. I have to shop but I do the social distancing, hand washing, etc anyway everyday. It really hasn't affected me as much as Joe. He's used to being on the go with his adult programs for the developmental dis "ability".We are as safe as we can be.


----------



## Cathie G

I must have been hoarding a year ago or so. I actually did some house cleaning. So far I've found 2 bottles of hand sanitizer.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternooon/evening all.
> Another bunch of posts to catch up with, so looking forward to that.
> Just heard that our PM who's had covid 19 for the last 10 days has been moved into the intensive care unit at hospital, so although I haven't been his biggest fan I am hoping he pulls through.
> Speak later.


I saw that on our news. Yes, that would be a sad thing for the people.


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening! I bit the bullet today and started the build on Crushers yard.. We modified Torettos 4x8 box to a double. Now I am building the divider fence and expanding to add a second yard on next to The existing one... luckily the box was in the far back corner so it isn’t going to take a lot...Toretto is a bit pissy with me at the moment.. the existing door on the box is the one that is now on Crushers side and Toretto got the new door and ramp so that he could stay in the yard he is used to.. he does not like the change!


I also found the first really big snake;-) Looked non venomous so I caught him and moved him to a location a bit farther away from me...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I must have been hoarding a year ago or so. I actually did some house cleaning. So far I've found 2 bottles of hand sanitizer.
> View attachment 290062


U can prob sell that for $100 a bottle lol


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Still behind here. Did I miss a post from @Bee62 singing?
> Here is some info that was circulated in a hospital in New Jersey to the staff.
> View attachment 290031


I went online and didn't see a new song yet...but really enjoyed the latest tortoise cuteness...with Bee62 giggles in the background.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! I bit the bullet today and started the build on Crushers yard.. We modified Torettos 4x8 box to a double. Now I am building the divider fence and expanding to add a second yard on next to The existing one... luckily the box was in the far back corner so it isn’t going to take a lot...Toretto is a bit pissy with me at the moment.. the existing door on the box is the one that is now on Crushers side and Toretto got the new door and ramp so that he could stay in the yard he is used to.. he does not like the change!
> 
> View attachment 290095
> I also found the first really big snake;-) Looked non venomous so I caught him and moved him to a location a bit farther away from me...


Rounded pupils safe.. slitted pupils run lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Although if ur that close to check.. prob to late haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U can prob sell that for $100 a bottle lol


Ok! up for the highest bidders...I'd rather wash my hands and do dishes the old fashioned way too. At least I get a nail soak for free.☺ I'm afraid to take it with me shopping. I might get robbed...or the store will think I stole something off their empty shelf.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ok! up for the highest bidders...I'd rather wash my hands and do dishes the old fashioned way too. At least I get a nail soak for free.☺ I'm afraid to take it with me shopping. I might get robbed...or the store will think I stole something off their empty shelf.


Yes! Most like shot and killed... keep sanitizer and toilet paper hidden at all times


----------



## Billna the 2

I’m Curious what curious, what time do some of you guys go to ? bed?


----------



## Billna the 2

Billna the 2 said:


> I’m curious, what time do some of you guys go to ? bed?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> I’m Curious what curious, what time do some of you guys go to ? bed?


Between 9pm and 2pm.. depending on the activity lol


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Between 9pm and 2pm.. depending on the activity lol


Yeah haha I feel you there, I need to start going to sleep earlier


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I meant 2 am lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or 3am ... 4


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rounded pupils safe.. slitted pupils run lol


I never heard that! I was always taught by the shape of their head???? At any rate, I don’t want to get it even if they are not poisonous so I’m very careful I have learned the hard way having grown up in the marsh.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sitting on a gold mine of Corona Cure!
> 
> View attachment 290060


I'll have to get Saphire out soon. It looks like a tortoise smorgasbord here too. No wonder they're not living in the corona zone.


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> I never heard that! I was always taught by the shape of their head???? At any rate, I don’t want to get bit even if they are not poisonous so I’m very careful I have learned the hard way having grown up in the marsh.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> I’m Curious what curious, what time do some of you guys go to ? bed?


It depends on your zone. Chances are you'll find someone up if you can't sleep.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I never heard that! I was always taught by the shape of their head???? At any rate, I don’t want to get it even if they are not poisonous so I’m very careful I have learned the hard way having grown up in the marsh.


Yes slits venomous.. same with coral and milk snake.. red touches yellow kill a fellow lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Although if ur that close to check.. prob to late haha



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I never heard that! I was always taught by the shape of their head???? At any rate, I don’t want to get it even if they are not poisonous so I’m very careful I have learned the hard way having grown up in the marsh.


How did you catch and release? That's interesting. Maybe moving them once talks them into staying away from humans next time.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! I bit the bullet today and started the build on Crushers yard.. We modified Torettos 4x8 box to a double. Now I am building the divider fence and expanding to add a second yard on next to The existing one... luckily the box was in the far back corner so it isn’t going to take a lot...Toretto is a bit pissy with me at the moment.. the existing door on the box is the one that is now on Crushers side and Toretto got the new door and ramp so that he could stay in the yard he is used to.. he does not like the change!
> 
> View attachment 290095
> I also found the first really big snake;-) Looked non venomous so I caught him and moved him to a location a bit farther away from me...


No cool snakes here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Some good sized garter snakes every now and then. Way north i guess there are timber rattlers but never had the pleasure of seeing one


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good evening! I bit the bullet today and started the build on Crushers yard.. We modified Torettos 4x8 box to a double. Now I am building the divider fence and expanding to add a second yard on next to The existing one... luckily the box was in the far back corner so it isn’t going to take a lot...Toretto is a bit pissy with me at the moment.. the existing door on the box is the one that is now on Crushers side and Toretto got the new door and ramp so that he could stay in the yard he is used to.. he does not like the change!
> 
> View attachment 290095
> I also found the first really big snake;-) Looked non venomous so I caught him and moved him to a location a bit farther away from me...



Thats quite the snake!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Super moon tonight. 

View From Our Front Porch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Super moon tonight.
> 
> View From Our Front Porch
> 
> View attachment 290098


Badass pic! With the flag in there


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> How did you catch and release? That's interesting. Maybe moving them once talks them into staying away from humans next time.


I scooped him up with a long handled crabbing net... ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some good sized garter snakes every now and then. Way north i guess there are timber rattlers but never had the pleasure of seeing one



We used to catch the little green grass snakes as kids but I never see them any more.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats quite the snake!



He was curled up in one of the life jackets down on the dock.. I took that picture after I relocated him.. he had some nice deep orange on his underside...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Super moon tonight.
> 
> View From Our Front Porch
> 
> View attachment 290098



Oh WOW! Perfect pic!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I scooped him up with a long handled crabbing net... ;-)


What a wuss! Lmao


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning, still need to catch up. Gonna find the post of Heather's snake.
Well the fence is done!








5' above the ground 2' in the ground.
Hopefully it might slow Opo down. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, still need to catch up. Gonna find the post of Heather's snake.
> Well the fence is done!
> View attachment 290124
> View attachment 290125
> View attachment 290126
> View attachment 290127
> 
> View attachment 290128
> 
> 
> 5' above the ground 2' in the ground.
> Hopefully it might slow Opo down. ?


Really nice! Opo won’t know what to do with himself.. 
How’s the new Leg workin out? Are you strolling yet?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Really nice! Opo won’t know what to do with himself..
> How’s the new Leg workin out? Are you strolling yet?


Thanks Heather, I will be walking on my leg in the next few days. 
Rose has to help me put a liner on my stump before the leg. It is like a thick neoprene liner. There is a little effort to put on.
Rose just had 5 injections in her lower back. 2 in L4, 2 in L5 and 1 in S1. She should be ready today or tomorrow. I am not able to do it because it takes 2 arms. I tried with my prosthetic arm but can't get it on all the way.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, still need to catch up. Gonna find the post of Heather's snake.
> Well the fence is done!
> View attachment 290124
> View attachment 290125
> View attachment 290126
> View attachment 290127
> 
> View attachment 290128
> 
> 
> 5' above the ground 2' in the ground.
> Hopefully it might slow Opo down. ?



Fence looks good @Ray--Opo ! Lots of space, hopefully Opo won’t pace right along the fence line. Any plans for a wooden border along the bottom foot or so? Nice cactus too, just send any broken bits up north!

now, what about around the shed - whats the plan for around the base?

do you have an inground irrigation system there? I know some properties do, some don’t.

Good luck with all your projects. Next..an inground wading pool for Opo! ?


----------



## EllieMay

You two really are an


Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, I will be walking on my leg in the next few days.
> Rose has to help me put a liner on my stump before the leg. It is like a thick neoprene liner. There is a little effort to put on.
> Rose just had 5 injections in her lower back. 2 in L4, 2 in L5 and 1 in S1. She should be ready today or tomorrow. I am not able to do it because it takes 2 arms. I tried with my prosthetic arm but can't get it on all the way.



You two really are an inspiration! You tell Rose that I think about her and pray for you both. I’m glad to know you even if it is only online!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Man it’s muggy out. Yuck. The dandelions are out in full bloom.....we’re out to pick a bucket full. Soooooon, in a few days, Sully will come outside for the rest of the Summer! Can’t wait. We have a few cold, blustery days in the forecast. But, it’s time!

Did some tweaking on my newest cobbled together fountain. Water was seeping out the bottom drain hole...thought duct tape would be ok, guess not. So, some waterproof epoxy to plug it up. Drilled some additional holes, picked up some riverstone to fill the basin. Ive relocated it to our back deck...all hooked up. Waiting to add the water ‘giving time for all epoxy/silicone to dry.

Earlier..we moved our MONSTER Elephant Ears from our sunroom out to the front porch. They grew all Winter long in their pots & will now enjoy fresh air, dappled sun & shade.

ok...off for dandelions. Stay safe. Stay strong. Stay from Strangers (and tigers).


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats quite the snake!


I took a screen shot out of curiosity. Do you know what kind yet?


----------



## EllieMay

Ohmygosh the humidity with the heat is HORRIBLE here today! Did I say that my new tortoise yard wouldn’t take much?? I’M an idiot!! It is surrounded by dense thick foliage that allows for no sunlight.. only moss covers the ground... so I have been cutting trees for hours!! The sweat is OUTRAGOUS!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I took a screen shot out of curiosity. Do you know what kind yet?


Yeah, it’s a East Texas rat snake 









Texas rat snake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yvonne G

One of the streaming services I subscribe to is BritBox. I've been watching a show called Would I Lie To You? It's pretty darned funny. I watched two episodes last night and actually laughed out loud the whole time. Anyone else ever seen it?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some good sized garter snakes every now and then. Way north i guess there are timber rattlers but never had the pleasure of seeing one


If I'm not mistaken, Ohio's only poisonous snake is a timber rattlesnake and copperheads. I've lived with other types around but I only got chased once by one in Florida. I think the darling was a racer I almost stepped on. I don't blame s/he for getting po'd and trying to chase me away...and I managed to not get bit in the race...hehehe


EllieMay said:


> Yeah, it’s a East Texas rat snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas rat snake - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Cool. My son was thinking a water snake from your area.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some good sized garter snakes every now and then. Way north i guess there are timber rattlers but never had the pleasure of seeing one


If I'm not mistaken, Ohio's only poisonous snake is a timber rattlesnake and copperheads. I've lived with other types around but I only got chased once by one in Florida. I think the darling was a racer I almost stepped on. I don't blame s/he for getting po'd and trying to chase me away...and I managed to not get bit in the race...hehehe


EllieMay said:


> You two really are an
> 
> You two really are an inspiration! You tell Rose that I think about her and pray for you both. I’m glad to know you even if it is only online!


Amen.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, still need to catch up. Gonna find the post of Heather's snake.
> Well the fence is done!
> View attachment 290124
> View attachment 290125
> View attachment 290126
> View attachment 290127
> 
> View attachment 290128
> 
> 
> 5' above the ground 2' in the ground.
> Hopefully it might slow Opo down. ?


I'm so glad to read about you and Rose's progress. Oh my garsh Opo...slowing him down...hmm. I'll be thinking of the 3 of you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Everyone is baking in England! Shops are out of flour, going into 24/7 milling of flour! 

Stay Home - Bake Bread n Cookies! Ps - everyone is baking banan bread too









Coronavirus: Flour mills working 'round the clock' to meet demand


The industry is struggling to keep up with demand as shoppers turn to baking amid the coronavirus lockdown.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Billna the 2

Any body still up at 10:34pm?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Everyone is baking in England! Shops are out of flour, going into 24/7 milling of flour!
> 
> Stay Home - Bake Bread n Cookies! Ps - everyone is baking banan bread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Flour mills working 'round the clock' to meet demand
> 
> 
> The industry is struggling to keep up with demand as shoppers turn to baking amid the coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Baking and gaining weight! I absolutely love to bake and I had a hard time keeping Myself motivated and occupied when this started.... 10lbs lit a fire under my feet pretty quick! Hubby put on a few lbs too. He said he was glad to go back to work so he could get back on his diet!!! That being said, I’m still going to bake my banana bread!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cooler today, some rain in the early morning, sun is out now. Any water I used from rain barrel yesterday was replenished over night. So a full 55 gallons of rain water.

Successfully moved our Elephant Ears. I planted some mixed wildflower seeds, marigolds and luffa yesterday. I figure if i plant a few million seeds, as long as 100-200 come up & bloom, I‘m good!

New fountain should be dry / cured enough to put into test mode today.


PS! - anyone heard from @JoesMum lately? Hope all is well there in the UK. Hopefully they are busily working away on their new pond!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A naturalist/tort enthusiast just posted this on YouTube. Lots of interesting turtle/tort stuff!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cooler today, some rain in the early morning, sun is out now. Any water I used from rain barrel yesterday was replenished over night. So a full 55 gallons of rain water.
> 
> Successfully moved our Elephant Ears. I planted some mixed wildflower seeds, marigolds and luffa yesterday. I figure if i plant a few million seeds, as long as 100-200 come up & bloom, I‘m good!
> 
> New fountain should be dry / cured enough to put into test mode today.
> 
> 
> PS! - anyone heard from @JoesMum lately? Hope all is well there in the UK. Hopefully they are busily working away on their new pond!


I guess it's too hard for her to use our new forum's system, because she's still a regular on FB.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I guess it's too hard for her to use our new forum's system, because she's still a regular on FB.



Ok, tks for the update.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just posted this to my gardening group on TWITTER


----------



## Reptilony




----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Fence looks good @Ray--Opo ! Lots of space, hopefully Opo won’t pace right along the fence line. Any plans for a wooden border along the bottom foot or so? Nice cactus too, just send any broken bits up north!
> 
> now, what about around the shed - whats the plan for around the base?
> 
> do you have an inground irrigation system there? I know some properties do, some don’t.
> 
> Good luck with all your projects. Next..an inground wading pool for Opo! ?


Opo is pacing the fence between me and the neighbor. I was thinking about the privacy strips that you weave in the fence. 
He likes exploring under the shed but I am going to use trex 5/4 decking boards horizontally to block it off. No under ground sprinkler system. 
Any suggestions on how to build the wading pool?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> You two really are an
> 
> You two really are an inspiration! You tell Rose that I think about her and pray for you both. I’m glad to know you even if it is only online!


Thanks Heather, I will show this post to Rose. Post like yours are helpful. 
My body shutdown yesterday. I got up at 4am because of pain. Ate breakfast around 9AM and just couldn't come around. Went to bed and slept until 9 am today. Almost straight thru. This happens about every 2 or 3 weeks. Feeling better today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad to read about you and Rose's progress. Oh my garsh Opo...slowing him down...hmm. I'll be thinking of the 3 of you.


Thanks Cathie, Opo is pacing on side of the fence. I am going to give him a few days and see if he settles down. If not I will put something to block his site. 
The injections have seemed to work for Rose. Now the question is for how long.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is pacing the fence between me and the neighbor. I was thinking about the privacy strips that you weave in the fence.
> He likes exploring under the shed but I am going to use trex 5/4 decking boards horizontally to block it off. No under ground sprinkler system.
> Any suggestions on how to build the wading pool?



Yes, those privacy strips might help Opo not see over where the grass is GREENer! Yep, thoseTrex boards will work well & never need painting or staining.

You could just dig a hole the size of your large plastic tub, dig out the dirt & fill it up. Not sure if you want to fool with a shallow cement wading pool.

Take a look at the wading pool here —> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-turtle-pen.181089/


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Just posted this to my gardening group on TWITTER
> 
> View attachment 290265


I havent seen a praying mantis around here in years! They’re so cool


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, those privacy strips might help Opo not see over where the grass is GREENer! Yep, thoseTrex boards will work well & never need painting or staining.
> 
> You could just dig a hole the size of your large plastic tub, dig out the dirt & fill it up. Not sure if you want to fool with a shallow cement wading pool.
> 
> Take a look at the wading pool here —> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-turtle-pen.181089/


Thanks!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, those privacy strips might help Opo not see over where the grass is GREENer! Yep, thoseTrex boards will work well & never need painting or staining.
> 
> You could just dig a hole the size of your large plastic tub, dig out the dirt & fill it up. Not sure if you want to fool with a shallow cement wading pool.
> 
> Take a look at the wading pool here —> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-turtle-pen.181089/


How thick would you say the base of your concrete is?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, Opo is pacing on side of the fence. I am going to give him a few days and see if he settles down. If not I will put something to block his site.
> The injections have seemed to work for Rose. Now the question is for how long.


I had my home visit today and of course, my blood pressure was sky high. I did have my log of bps though to prove I have a bad case of "White Coat Syndrome". Our poor doctor though. Joe's mobile got wrapped around his stethoscope and between the nurse, Joe, the doc, and me...little old me had to free him. It was so funny. This is Joe's mobile. I told the doc he was lucky he didn't get hit in the head with the angel.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows everyones thursday going?.. well Wednesday for Cathie lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I havent seen a praying mantis around here in years! They’re so cool


I love them too. I always wait to see babies before I clean up the old dried out plants from last fall.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I love them too. I always wait to see babies before I clean up the old dried out plants from last fall.?


Ok ok... dont rub it in


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows everyones thursday going?.. well Wednesday for Cathie lol


My Thursday has been kinda interesting. I'm glad I did it. My poor doctor will laugh about today for the rest of his life. He's in corona zone right now. Butt

Joe's mobile wrapped around his stethoscope and I'm the one that had to set him free. He asked me if it was the sun or Venus. I said you're lucky you didn't get hit in the head by an angel.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> My Thursday has been kinda interesting. I'm glad I did it. My poor doctor will laugh about today for the rest of his life. He's in corona zone right now. Butt
> View attachment 290320
> Joe's mobile wrapped around his stethoscope and I'm the one that had to set him free. He asked me if it was the sun or Venus. I said you're lucky you didn't get hit in the head by an angel.


Haha ..damn i miss all the good stuff


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Haha ..damn i miss all the good stuff


Sounds like an episode of the 3 stooges lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok ok... dont rub it in


I would share if I knew how. Not all of them make it in the wild anyway. My eye doctor shared a story with me though. He said that one year their Christmas tree had a caccoon on a branch. His mom freaked out when she had baby praying mantis everywhere...hehehe?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like an episode of the 3 stooges lol


It was. Oh my garsh. I was trying not to die laughing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It was. Oh my garsh. I was trying not to die laughing.


Lmao.. im picturing it in my head


----------



## Billna the 2

You guys won’t believe what I found!!
So sense this COVID-19 stuff been going on I have decided to do a little bit of exploring in The woods, I believe it was 7 miles from my house or more and here is what I found.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Billna the 2 said:


> You guys won’t believe what I found!!
> So sense this COVID-19 stuff been going on I have decided to do a little bit of exploring in The woods, I believe it was 7 miles from my house or more and here is what I found.



Those are hard to carry home in your backpack. Must be an old mine or sand pit or something there....it broke, they left it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> You guys won’t believe what I found!!
> So sense this COVID-19 stuff been going on I have decided to do a little bit of exploring in The woods, I believe it was 7 miles from my house or more and here is what I found.


An ice cream truck from 1929? Lol


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> An ice cream truck from 1929? Lol


Haha ? 
Could be a crane of some sort


----------



## Billna the 2

Maro2Bear said:


> Those are hard to carry home in your backpack. Must be an old mine or sand pit or something there....it broke, they left it!


I wish I could take it back!
The weird part is is that the area look like it used to be some sort of zone it had old pathways and old signs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Haha ?
> Could be a crane of some sort


Would be cool if there were a skeleton inside haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe a ufo


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Would be cool if there were a skeleton inside haha


If there was before I knew it I would be back home??‍?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Omg! Run!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats pretty cool tho... i walk thru the woods and most exciting thing happens is i might step in deer sh*t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then taste it and find out its bear sh*t smh


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats pretty cool tho... i walk thru the woods and most exciting thing happens is i might step in deer sh*t


Hahaha ? yep or you step on a dead deer carcass......that happened to me... don’t ask how ? ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Hahaha ? yep or you step on a dead deer carcass......that happened to me... don’t ask how ? ? ?


Cause u shot it and then stomped on its head.. u need better aim haha


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cause u shot it and then stomped on its head.. u need better aim haha


Nope it was like eating out
And I could not smell the smell when I was wondering the woods?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Nope it was like eating out
> And I could not smell the smell when I was wondering the woods?


That sounded bad


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That sounded bad


Yeah yeah make your jokes, it’s hard to say Eaten out without getting flags, unless there’s another way to say it??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah yeah make your jokes, it’s hard to say Eaten out without getting flags, unless there’s another way to say it??


Stop trying to get me banned ! Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dinner for 2 at the Y


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

*MCA


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop trying to get me banned ! Lmao


Haha I’m gonna go ahead and hit the sack
And dream of that deer that was eaten out????OMG 
I’m out good night


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Haha I’m gonna go ahead and hit the sack
> And dream of that deer that was eaten out????OMG
> I’m out good night


Sweet dreams haha


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> You guys won’t believe what I found!!
> So sense this COVID-19 stuff been going on I have decided to do a little bit of exploring in The woods, I believe it was 7 miles from my house or more and here is what I found.


So take you're regular walk everyday...and Mark the trail for awhile. The truck picture reminds me of my old dodge van. When and if it quits running I'll turn it into a tool shed. I hate filling up landfills with my junk.☺


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> So take you're regular walk everyday...and Mark the trail for awhile. The truck picture reminds me of my old dodge van. When and if it quits running I'll turn it into a tool shed. I hate filling up landfills with my junk.☺


U should turn it into a washing machine haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sea Turtle Nesting Season Begins in Texas

Texas turtles - https://www.fws.gov/news/ShowNews.c...s-on-the-texas-coast-&_ID=36537&Source=iframe


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sea Turtle Nesting Season Begins in Texas
> 
> Texas turtles - https://www.fws.gov/news/ShowNews.c...s-on-the-texas-coast-&_ID=36537&Source=iframe


I have been down to the coast a few times and they take that VERY seriously... they will stake and fence the nests and put up signs... it’s amazing to see the numbers increasing .


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> Still behind here. Did I miss a post from @Bee62 singing?
> Here is some info that was circulated in a hospital in New Jersey to the staff.
> View attachment 290031


No, you don`t missed a song of me. I haven`t done it . Sorry, so much to do. But I will sing again soon. I promise.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I had my home visit today and of course, my blood pressure was sky high. I did have my log of bps though to prove I have a bad case of "White Coat Syndrome". Our poor doctor though. Joe's mobile got wrapped around his stethoscope and between the nurse, Joe, the doc, and me...little old me had to free him. It was so funny. This is Joe's mobile. I told the doc he was lucky he didn't get hit in the head with the angel.
> 
> View attachment 290316
> View attachment 290316


Sounded like a busy day. Did Joe make the mobile?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> No, you don`t missed a song of me. I haven`t done it . Sorry, so much to do. But I will sing again soon. I promise.


Thanks Sabine no hurry.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounded like a busy day. Did Joe make the mobile?


Yes Joe made the mobile. When he hung it several years ago, I wondered what in the heck is he up to now...but I did my usual thing. Just sit and watch the shenanigans. It's been hilariously funny over the years.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> So far we only had a few cases (recovering) running around back in February in our county supposedly.. I heard thru the monkey vine it was here earlier but We'll see.


Well the numbers have gone up. And the government has increased the lock down to the end of April.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and yet try to on purpose plant seeds. They never sprout!


Very TRUE story. Ask me, i have tried so many times.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Factoid Time
> 
> *Dandelion Reproduction*
> The dandelion has more than one method of reproducing themselves. This gives them multiple ways to spread and makes them more difficult to eradicate. The most common method of dandelion reproduction is through its wind-aided dispersal of seeds which germinate almost year-round. Pollination of the dandelion occurs when insects carry its pollen from one flower to another, but dandelions can also pollinated themselves. Thus, it only takes one single dandelion to reproduce itself and spread all over a lawn. Each dandelion that goes to seed produces between 135-300 seeds.
> 
> Dandelion growth is often difficult to control and the plant can be difficult to completely eliminate, since the entire root system of the plant needs to be removed or they can quickly grow right back. The dandelion can regrow an entire new plant from its taproot by sending off new shoots underground. *The dandelion does not even need a whole taproot to accomplish this, needing only a mere 2 millimeters of the root to germinate a whole new dandelion*.
> 
> Dandelion florets are ligulate and possess both male (pollen-producing) and female (seed-producing) parts. The fruits are mostly produced by asexual reproduction (_apomixis_), without fertilization. Dandelion plants typically have 24 or 40 pairs of chromosomes, but some have 16 or 32 chromosomes
> 
> Dandelions are capable of reproducing themselves even when there is not enough sunlight to allow the flower buds to open. In this case, the male parts of the dandelion pollinate the female parts they are pressed up against. The fertile seeds then push their way out of the top of the bud.


Arrgghh. The ones that i had have all gone now. But hopefully it is because it has been summer. They pop up in the vlei when winter comes and with it the rain.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well the numbers have gone up. And the government has increased the lock down to the end of April.



Just back from our first big shopping trip. Heard on the radio they might be talking lockdown ‘til end of JUNE! Thats an awful long time.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pay no attention to the leprechaun in the jellyfish pool.. hes being punished for messing with the wooly spider


If she exists.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from our first big shopping trip. Heard on the radio they might be talking lockdown ‘til end of JUNE! Thats an awful long time.


Wow, that is a very long time. I don't think they can do that here. As people will not be able to survive. As it is a lot of people have lost their jobs and income and are already struggling.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> (if she exists!)


Snap


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from our first big shopping trip. Heard on the radio they might be talking lockdown ‘til end of JUNE! Thats an awful long time.


Yeah had to go to grocery store yesterday.. they only let 50 ppl in at a time and there was a line outside waiting to get in... i should have started sneezing lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

On the bright side.. my new weight bench finally got here


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, I will be walking on my leg in the next few days.
> Rose has to help me put a liner on my stump before the leg. It is like a thick neoprene liner. There is a little effort to put on.
> Rose just had 5 injections in her lower back. 2 in L4, 2 in L5 and 1 in S1. She should be ready today or tomorrow. I am not able to do it because it takes 2 arms. I tried with my prosthetic arm but can't get it on all the way.


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ohmygosh the humidity with the heat is HORRIBLE here today! Did I say that my new tortoise yard wouldn’t take much?? I’M an idiot!! It is surrounded by dense thick foliage that allows for no sunlight.. only moss covers the ground... so I have been cutting trees for hours!! The sweat is OUTRAGOUS!!


Oh dear. At least you are getting your exercises in.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> One of the streaming services I subscribe to is BritBox. I've been watching a show called Would I Lie To You? It's pretty darned funny. I watched two episodes last night and actually laughed out loud the whole time. Anyone else ever seen it?


No. But I would like to.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, I will show this post to Rose. Post like yours are helpful.
> My body shutdown yesterday. I got up at 4am because of pain. Ate breakfast around 9AM and just couldn't come around. Went to bed and slept until 9 am today. Almost straight thru. This happens about every 2 or 3 weeks. Feeling better today.


Oh no. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## CarolM

Well i have finally caught up. I have been busy with work and when not doing that I have been working on some cement projects. Now they are not finished yet and I will post pics again once they are done.
It is late and my eyes are closing on me. So I am going to sign off for now and will chat again later.


----------



## jeneliza

I am so board here in Michigan, most of the weather here is still to cold and wet with a few nice warm sunny days, I been looking at all this stuff online I started, a scrap garden, or aka trash garden, it's really cool, you take parts of leftover veggies and put in water or soil depending on what the veggies are, and they produce for veggies, I hope it works, I like to regrow mushrooms, and pineapple, etc anyone else try this yet


----------



## jeneliza

BowzerMom0424 said:


> I'll take some coffee please! Any points for newcomers?! I'm relieved Tidgy isn't concerned.


Here's some internet coffee for you


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 289992
> b


Hay...joe just finished a dog painting for me. (And you). He's at the least getting inspired. He's got to be almost going thru cabin fever by now since he's been in lockdown by me. This is being a win win win! Dog lovers will love his paintings once he starts getting doggy cuteness again



.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well the numbers have gone up. And the government has increased the lock down to the end of April.


Yes. Here too. There was 65 in my county reported yesterday. Today there's 73. We'll see. I think it's probably been here for awhile. Our state asked us to stay home or"social distance" back in early March. I do that anyway mostly. I've kept Joe home because he really can't comprehend how to stay safe. We'll see.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. At least you are getting your exercises in.


I mostly finished today.. but I don’t want to post pictures because it looks like a desert at the moment... I transplanted a few things and planted a mix of fescue, annual rye, dandelions, pansies and zinnias... all seeds of course.. it’s the smallest yard of the three but not by much... I believe it will sustain one sully.... I hope.. I have plenty of acreage but I didn’t want to move Toretto or build a new box... I put a soak pool in. I believe that Pickles will get this yard since it borders Toretto and is a duplex box... I am afraid that Crusher might be a female and I don’t want her anywhere near the males if that is the case... That yard is on the other side of the house with the single night box...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well i have finally caught up. I have been busy with work and when not doing that I have been working on some cement projects. Now they are not finished yet and I will post pics again once they are done.
> It is late and my eyes are closing on me. So I am going to sign off for now and will chat again later.



Oh how cool!!! Luv the little dragon!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hay...joe just finished a dog painting for me. (And you). He's at the least getting inspired. He's got to be almost going thru cabin fever by now since he's been in lockdown by me. This is being a win win win! Dog lovers will love his paintings once he starts getting doggy cuteness again.
> View attachment 290450



OHHHH WE LOVE IT! My son is sitting right here with me and as soon as it popped up he starting telling me to print it! He loves them too... Tell Joe that we like that he dressed her up


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> OHHHH WE LOVE IT! My son is sitting right here with me and as soon as it popped up he starting telling me to print it! He loves them too... Tell Joe that we like that he dressed her up


Well she is our little Cinderella. You and I have unleashed a funny dog picture painter. Joe loved that you like it. Thanks. I remember some pen and ink drawings he did when he was really young. Only about 10. I will love seeing some of those in a painting. He may not remember them but I do...hehehe?s rule.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wow, that is a very long time. I don't think they can do that here. As people will not be able to survive. As it is a lot of people have lost their jobs and income and are already struggling.


Most people can't survive here either. A lot of people haven't worked since all this started. Our government says it will help with all that, is trying, and probably will. But also the government needs to expedite that!. How do they do that with millions of phone calls and the paperwork too? They are another unsung hero through all this. Our shutdown started in early March. Now extended through April...I'm saying prayers for our people...and you and yours.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah had to go to grocery store yesterday.. they only let 50 ppl in at a time and there was a line outside waiting to get in... i should have started sneezing lol


Oh me oh my! Don't do that! They'll either take you to jail or you'll get at the least tackled and muzzled.?


----------



## jeneliza

We now can't even buy seeds or garden plants, here in Michigan, but it's still to early anyway, but starting seeds indoors would be a good way to kill the broadem,


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> I am so board here in Michigan, most of the weather here is still to cold and wet with a few nice warm sunny days, I been looking at all this stuff online I started, a scrap garden, or aka trash garden, it's really cool, you take parts of leftover veggies and put in water or soil depending on what the veggies are, and they produce for veggies, I hope it works, I like to regrow mushrooms, and pineapple, etc anyone else try this yet


I like to grow date palms from the seeds you get from dates if you can find them with seeds. They're really beautiful but you better have a giant flower pot. You'll have to give them away after you find your favorite sprout. I haven't tried a pineapple yet but read how to.☺


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> I like to grow date palms from the seeds you get from dates if you can find them with seeds. They're really beautiful but you better have a giant flower pot. You'll have to give them away after you find your favorite sprout. I haven't tried a pineapple yet but read how to.☺


I did read up on pineapple, but haven't done it yet either, but next time I buy one I am going to try, but I think it needs to be non GMO, so it will work, I am trying lettuce at the moment, and a mushroom, just a few things right now, so we see how it goes, why not we been locked down for a while now, late March, now to April 30th, and this includes my job, so I really am running out of things to do, you can only clean so much, I redid my pumpkin's encloser twice, lol, poor girl, I redecorated it, she probably thinks I lost my mind, lol and redid my kitchen cabinets as well, my storage cabinets, lol


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> I did read up on pineapple, but haven't done it yet either, but next time I buy one I am going to try, but I think it needs to be non GMO, so it will work, I am trying lettuce at the moment, and a mushroom, just a few things right now, so we see how it goes, why not we been locked down for a while now, late March, now to April 30th, and this includes my job, so I really am running out of things to do, you can only clean so much, I redid my pumpkin's encloser twice, lol, poor girl, I redecorated it, she probably thinks I lost my mind, lol and redid my kitchen cabinets as well, my storage cabinets, lol


I'm retired and always try to get out of going anywhere. But it's bugging me tooo! I am behaving myself somewhat. I'm used to going to the store when I choose to. Who in the world would come up with the 7am hours for elderly shopping? I can't see in the dark. I'm not even up and kicking at that hour!?maybe having coffee though...really though when I read how, it was just cut off the top and grow it. GMO wasn't even a term used. Why in the heck would someone genetically modify something anyway? I always heard if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> I'm retired and always try to get out of going anywhere. But it's bugging me tooo! I am behaving myself somewhat. I'm used to going to the store when I choose to. Who in the world would come up with the 7am hours for elderly shopping? I can't see in the dark. I'm not even up and kicking at that hour!?maybe having coffee though...really though when I read how, it was just cut off the top and grow it. GMO wasn't even a term used. Why in the heck would someone genetically modify something anyway? I always heard if it ain't broke don't fix it.


Right, totally agree, but they do for color, size, and favor, but it also stops seeds from being able to reproduce, bottom line greed,


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I mostly finished today.. but I don’t want to post pictures because it looks like a desert at the moment... I transplanted a few things and planted a mix of fescue, annual rye, dandelions, pansies and zinnias... all seeds of course.. it’s the smallest yard of the three but not by much... I believe it will sustain one sully.... I hope.. I have plenty of acreage but I didn’t want to move Toretto or build a new box... I put a soak pool in. I believe that Pickles will get this yard since it borders Toretto and is a duplex box... I am afraid that Crusher might be a female and I don’t want her anywhere near the males if that is the case... That yard is on the other side of the house with the single night box...


Good thinking re Crusher.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Most people can't survive here either. A lot of people haven't worked since all this started. Our government says it will help with all that, is trying, and probably will. But also the government needs to expedite that!. How do they do that with millions of phone calls and the paperwork too? They are another unsung hero through all this. Our shutdown started in early March. Now extended through April...I'm saying prayers for our people...and you and yours.?


Yeah I hear you. And the same from me. I just wonder how long before things go haywire because people have no money for food etc.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone. 

It is cloudy here today. 

Don't have much else to say, other than have an awesome saturday everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Glad you are feeling better.


Thanks Carol feeling better today.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Although morning is half way gone now.. I slept in.. Until just after 8... that is crazy and unheard of for me! I guess with all the physical labor and a lingering sinus infection, I may have been pushing myself.... I feel like I spent a week in the gym... All I have to do today is water the new yard and my garden... Think rain and storms are coming in tonight.. I’m going to sit still for a little bit longer and have my second cup of coffee;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well i have finally caught up. I have been busy with work and when not doing that I have been working on some cement projects. Now they are not finished yet and I will post pics again once they are done.
> It is late and my eyes are closing on me. So I am going to sign off for now and will chat again later.
> 
> View attachment 290443
> View attachment 290444
> View attachment 290445
> View attachment 290446



very interesting. Can’t wait for the Grand Reveal. !


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I mostly finished today.. but I don’t want to post pictures because it looks like a desert at the moment... I transplanted a few things and planted a mix of fescue, annual rye, dandelions, pansies and zinnias... all seeds of course.. it’s the smallest yard of the three but not by much... I believe it will sustain one sully.... I hope.. I have plenty of acreage but I didn’t want to move Toretto or build a new box... I put a soak pool in. I believe that Pickles will get this yard since it borders Toretto and is a duplex box... I am afraid that Crusher might be a female and I don’t want her anywhere near the males if that is the case... That yard is on the other side of the house with the single night box...



Very nice. Turned cold here for two days now, not much outside work. Good luck on the new pads for your sullys. You will have to show/demo your soaking pool for @Ray--Opo . - hes going to build one for Mr Opo.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> We now can't even buy seeds or garden plants, here in Michigan, but it's still to early anyway, but starting seeds indoors would be a good way to kill the broadem,



You should be able to do mail order seeds... i like this company.






Wildflower Seeds, Flower Bulbs, Perennials


American Meadows has been supplying gardeners with the best wildflower seeds, perennials, bulbs and how-to information since 1981. 100% Guaranteed.




www.americanmeadows.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Although morning is half way gone now.. I slept in.. Until just after 8... that is crazy and unheard of for me! I guess with all the physical labor and a lingering sinus infection, I may have been pushing myself.... I feel like I spent a week in the gym... All I have to do today is water the new yard and my garden... Think rain and storms are coming in tonight.. I’m going to sit still for a little bit longer and have my second cup of coffee;-)



Enjoy! I think I’ll plant sunflowers, zinnias & marigold seeds today. Temps are cold today, but warming. It’s about time to get seeds in the ground. Sprouting in 2 weeks....should be nice then.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> Right, totally agree, but they do for color, size, and favor, but it also stops seeds from being able to reproduce, bottom line greed,



Exactly, whether you agree with GMO or not, it really does help farmers produce tons & tons of disease resistant crops, grains for our consumption.


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly, whether you agree with GMO or not, it really does help farmers produce tons & tons of disease resistant crops, grains for our consumption.


I know it has it's reasons, however that being said, there is also an increase in gi issues now that this is common, and it has a high amount of gluten as well, so I question the safety of this practice, in the long term, just my opinion, many people, do not share my opinion , because it has it's postives to,


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice. Turned cold here for two days now, not much outside work. Good luck on the new pads for your sullys. You will have to show/demo your soaking pool for @Ray--Opo . - hes going to build one for Mr Opo.


I guess you sent the cold this way... was in the 40’s last night... 

I don’t really like either of the soak pools... Toretto has never really cared for his and it’s easy in and out... I will see if he uses it more this summer...it will be hard to change since it’s a concrete wallow.. it’s really easy to spray out and clean though.. Pickles is a temporary trial... I used a concrete mixing tub that I dug out the ground to hold... used large flat rocks to line and make the access easy..but it will be hard to clean..


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> I know it has it's reasons, however that being said, there is also an increase in gi issues now that this is common, and it has a high amount of gluten as well, so I question the safety of this practice, in the long term, just my opinion, many people, do not share my opinion , because it has it's postives to,



Yep, like a lot of things, there are pros & cons. Big discussion on our “Nextdoor Discussion Portal”. Lots of folks just hating the arrival of new cell towers & 5 G technology.... lots of “reports” pro n con. Lots of ideas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Instead of going to the store this past Thursday for tortoise food and groceries, I shopped online and had it to be delivered (today). I was able to get pretty much everything I normally get with a few exceptions and it didn't cost all that much more to do so. I paid a little extra for peace of mind. I will continue to do so each week. I still have to go to the post office to pick up my mail (I have it delivered to a post office box, not my home address), but I will do that tomorrow morning early when not too many people are out and about. The post office doesn't lock its doors when they're not open for business, so one can pick up their mail at any time.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> Instead of going to the store this past Thursday for tortoise food and groceries, I shopped online and had it to be delivered (today). I was able to get pretty much everything I normally get with a few exceptions and it didn't cost all that much more to do so. I paid a little extra for peace of mind. I will continue to do so each week. I still have to go to the post office to pick up my mail (I have it delivered to a post office box, not my home address), but I will do that tomorrow morning early when not too many people are out and about. The post office doesn't lock its doors when they're not open for business, so one can pick up their mail at any time.


Great idea!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Great idea!



I don’t think any of our stores do greens....but I guess Giant does via their PeaPod service. What grocery store did u purchase from?


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> Right, totally agree, but they do for color, size, and favor, but it also stops seeds from being able to reproduce, bottom line greed,


I have two pineapples started. In fact one of them had three heads ( not sure what to call the top of the pineapple).


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Although morning is half way gone now.. I slept in.. Until just after 8... that is crazy and unheard of for me! I guess with all the physical labor and a lingering sinus infection, I may have been pushing myself.... I feel like I spent a week in the gym... All I have to do today is water the new yard and my garden... Think rain and storms are coming in tonight.. I’m going to sit still for a little bit longer and have my second cup of coffee;-)


Mmmm sounds like my kind of morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice now that the sun is out! Warming n sunny. Bit chilly since we were in the 70s last week, now 50s.
Air is fresh.

Ps - got a fresh pineapple yesterday at Lidl - $0.99 ! Pretty cheap really.

I’ve also been using our dehydrator more these days. A pretty good investment of a few dollars. Dehydrated banana, apples, even kale & spinach.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Enjoy! I think I’ll plant sunflowers, zinnias & marigold seeds today. Temps are cold today, but warming. It’s about time to get seeds in the ground. Sprouting in 2 weeks....should be nice then.


Good luck. Hopefully you have better luck with your seeds than I did.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty nice now that the sun is out! Warming n sunny. Bit chilly since we were in the 70s last week, now 50s.
> Air is fresh.
> 
> Ps - got a fresh pineapple yesterday at Lidl - $0.99 ! Pretty cheap really.
> 
> I’ve also been using our dehydrator more these days. A pretty good investment of a few dollars. Dehydrated banana, apples, even kale & spinach.


Yeah same here.. chilly in the 50’s with a breeze that sucks lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gonna try planting this in a pot in a few days.. any suggestions for someone who has no clue lol


----------



## jeneliza

CarolM said:


> I have two pineapples started. In fact one of them had three heads ( not sure what to call the top of the pineapple).


That's really cool, keep me posted on how this turns out, I am really interested in this,


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gonna try planting this in a pot in a few days.. any suggestions for someone who has no clue lol
> View attachment 290511


I have heard that you need to let the cut off part dry and then you plant it.


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> That's really cool, keep me posted on how this turns out, I am really interested in this,


Will do.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> I have heard that you need to let the cut off part dry and then you plant it.


Yess.. we will see how it goes ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> I have heard that you need to let the cut off part dry and then you plant it.


If it doesnt grow can i blame u? Lol


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If it doesnt grow can i blame u? Lol


Lol. Sure, I have broad shoulders and can take it. 

I would actually just lay it flat on top of a pot with soil in the sun and leave it. Throw some water in it every now and then and it should start growing some roots. The side which has been cut can dry out and the part touching the soil should hopefully start rooting into the soil.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gonna try planting this in a pot in a few days.. any suggestions for someone who has no clue lol
> View attachment 290511



Yep, I did that a few years ago. Used a good sandy mixture so the roots dont rot. I placed the pads in separate pots, gave one good water & let them alone. Just make sure any cuts are all #cabbed/dry. No open wounds. After awhile, they pushed out new growth & grew. Brought them inside during Winter, minimal water. I have one small one left, I think i needed the pots from the others. They didn't grow as prolifically as i had hoped. Theres a Store up the road that sells edible spineless opuntia for $.99 a pound. When i want some for Sully, we just buy a few.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, I did that a few years ago. Used a good sandy mixture so the roots dont rot. I placed the pads in separate pots, gave one good water & let them alone. Just make sure any cuts are all #cabbed/dry. No open wounds. After awhile, they pushed out new growth & grew. Brought them inside during Winter, minimal water. I have one small one left, I think i needed the pots from the others. They didn't grow as prolifically as i had hoped. Theres a Store up the road that sells edible spineless opuntia for $.99 a pound. When i want some for Sully, we just buy a few.


Yeah just figured id give it a try.. im sure ill just end up ordering small pads for feeding once this project fails lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah just figured id give it a try.. im sure ill just end up ordering small pads for feeding once this project fails lol



Here you go, here is the one I kept. Started with one lil fat pad, and it put out the other shoots.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> That's really cool, keep me posted on how this turns out, I am really interested in this,



Here are my scallions/onions. All started from the bottoms of ones we used in salads a few weeks back.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go, here is the one I kept. Started with one lil fat pad, and it put out the other shoots.
> 
> View attachment 290522


Thanks man!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just picked up a pot and this mix


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wish me luck


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just picked up a pot and this mix
> View attachment 290525



That should be fine. I usually stay away from “pre-fertilized” things, but you will be good.

Let the pad scab over thoroughly. Put a few rocks in the bottom of the pot over the holes and in the bottom inch or so. Any rocks will do. This keeps any water from thoroughly saturating your soil.

After the rocks, fill 1/3 with your soil, plop the pad in, fill up with your sandy soil. I usually add a handful of rocks around the top. Adds weight, keeps rain from washing dirt out. Water once after you pot it up, then wait a good long time. Id put outside in semi sun/shade. You don’t want hot sun baking your pot until it starts to grow.

Id say give it three good weeks, then add some water. You should “in shallah” see new growth in a few weeks.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> That should be fine. I usually stay away from “pre-fertilized” things, but you will be good.
> 
> Let the pad scab over thoroughly. Put a few rocks in the bottom of the pot over the holes and in the bottom inch or so. Any rocks will do. This keeps any water from thoroughly saturating your soil.
> 
> After the rocks, fill 1/3 with your soil, plop the pad in, fill up with your sandy soil. I usually add a handful of rocks around the top. Adds weight, keeps rain from washing dirt out. Water once after you pot it up, then wait a good long time. Id put outside in semi sun/shade. You don’t want hot sun baking your pot until it starts to grow.
> 
> Id say give it three good weeks, then add some water. You should “in shallah” see new growth in a few weeks.


Awesome bro.. very helpful


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah just figured id give it a try.. im sure ill just end up ordering small pads for feeding once this project fails lol


Be positive. It will grow just fine. Just put it in the pot and more or less forget about it. It will eventually grow.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Be positive. It will grow just fine. Just put it in the pot and more or less forget about it. It will eventually grow.


**plants a cactus pad...out comes a lily pad** haha


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks man!


Awesome!! Scrap gardening!!!


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, I did that a few years ago. Used a good sandy mixture so the roots dont rot. I placed the pads in separate pots, gave one good water & let them alone. Just make sure any cuts are all #cabbed/dry. No open wounds. After awhile, they pushed out new growth & grew. Brought them inside during Winter, minimal water. I have one small one left, I think i needed the pots from the others. They didn't grow as prolifically as i had hoped. Theres a Store up the road that sells edible spineless opuntia for $.99 a pound. When i want some for Sully, we just buy a few.


In my area no one sells them, so I going to have to order some and try to grow it from the ones I order


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> In my area no one sells them, so I going to have to order some and try to grow it from the ones I order



Started with These 21 March




And Now This 11 April


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Instead of going to the store this past Thursday for tortoise food and groceries, I shopped online and had it to be delivered (today). I was able to get pretty much everything I normally get with a few exceptions and it didn't cost all that much more to do so. I paid a little extra for peace of mind. I will continue to do so each week. I still have to go to the post office to pick up my mail (I have it delivered to a post office box, not my home address), but I will do that tomorrow morning early when not too many people are out and about. The post office doesn't lock its doors when they're not open for business, so one can pick up their mail at any time.


That's great! I may try it. ( buy online pick up at the store) for certain items I buy. Like cat litter, cat food, etc. And heavy stuff I always buy. Other things like fresh produce, meat, I want to choose myself. But having the heavier items delivered to my car would help so much.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty nice now that the sun is out! Warming n sunny. Bit chilly since we were in the 70s last week, now 50s.
> Air is fresh.
> 
> Ps - got a fresh pineapple yesterday at Lidl - $0.99 ! Pretty cheap really.
> 
> I’ve also been using our dehydrator more these days. A pretty good investment of a few dollars. Dehydrated banana, apples, even kale & spinach.


Pineapple is my favorite dehydrated fruit. It's better then candy. Our Kroger sells dehydrated okra also. I'll have to drag out my dehydrator and try it all myself.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Not a fan of pineapple


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Unless im under the sea chillen w sponge bob


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah just figured id give it a try.. im sure ill just end up ordering small pads for feeding once this project fails lol


It won't fail. I started 2 pads at the same time in the same soil you are using. One took off pretty quickly. The other one took a year. I was about to give up on it when it suddenly sprouted. Date seeds are like that too. They take months. You can buy a few small pads for awhile though until you get a little garden established. I want to try eating them also. I watched several videos on how to prepare them for my dinner.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But i think sponge bob is a total pot head.. him and patrick on something


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It won't fail. I started 2 pads at the same time in the same soil you are using. One took off pretty quickly. The other one took a year. I was about to give up on it when it suddenly sprouted. Date seeds are like that too. They take months. You can buy a few small pads for awhile though until you get a little garden established. I want to try eating them also. I watched several videos on how to prepare them for my dinner.


Ill leave the cactus To jack lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wish me luck





Chubbs the tegu said:


> **plants a cactus pad...out comes a lily pad** haha


 I think less is more with the cactus.... I broke off a few pads last year and stuck them in the ground or a pot about halfway in the dirt. Left them alone.. they all lived and have new growth this year... just don’t over water... I have faith in you;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I think less is more with the cactus.... I broke off a few pads last year and stuck them in the ground or a pot about halfway in the dirt. Left them alone.. they all lived and have new growth this year... just don’t over water... I have faith in you;-)


Aww thanks for ur faith in me. Ur such a great bs’er haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill leave the cactus To jack lol


I know I'm probably being selfish but I'd really like to try it at least once. My Hispanic friends loved it and they would even cook the ones with spines. It reminds me of okra and zucchini with plant juice like glue. ☺ I think it's called collagen.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I think less is more with the cactus.... I broke off a few pads last year and stuck them in the ground or a pot about halfway in the dirt. Left them alone.. they all lived and have new growth this year... just don’t over water... I have faith in you;-)



But.....you have that wonderful Texas weather.... A lot different than us northern East Coast folks. Chubbs is probably Zone 5? Not conducive to tender, fragile succulents.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> But.....you have that wonderful Texas weather.... A lot different than us northern East Coast folks. Chubbs is probably Zone 5? Not conducive to tender, fragile succulents.


Zone 6


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes i had to look that up haha i had no idea


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Rn ill prob start it inside in pots in a hot window


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And work out in front of it to make it a lil hotter lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And work out in front of it to make it a lil hotter lmao


Wait.. it might freeze to death


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> That's great! I may try it. ( buy online pick up at the store) for certain items I buy. Like cat litter, cat food, etc. And heavy stuff I always buy. Other things like fresh produce, meat, I want to choose myself. But having the heavier items delivered to my car would help so much.


Here, it's hard to get a pick up slot, at the bigger stores


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Here, it's hard to get a pick up slot, at the bigger stores


It was so crazy when I did that for my brother so he would have something to do. The 2 poor girls at the JoAnn's Fabric I ordered from are being run ragged. The manager is my niece so I got to hear all of it. I don't think this will settle down soon. Even when the crisis ends people will think differently and start using curbside pickup more. The stores will accommodate or close some brick and morter stores maybe. I think that would be a really bad thing and even worse then this virus.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Zone 6


Haha.... and that is why I get to have the faith in others ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Still behind here. Did I miss a post from @Bee62 singing?
> Here is some info that was circulated in a hospital in New Jersey to the staff.
> View attachment 290031


If only it was that simple!!! 
I don't know if you've seen the warnings yet but this has proved to be a myth put out by a fake scientist. While all fruit and veg are essential for good health and could help your immune system, they will not protect from Covid 19. So stay safe !


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> I’m Curious what curious, what time do some of you guys go to ? bed?


Usually well gone midnight. I try to have early nights but rarely manage it.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> One of the streaming services I subscribe to is BritBox. I've been watching a show called Would I Lie To You? It's pretty darned funny. I watched two episodes last night and actually laughed out loud the whole time. Anyone else ever seen it?


Yes its a regular on tv here, There is a good mix of comedians and celebrities on the panels - very funny.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Ohio's only poisonous snake is a timber rattlesnake and copperheads. I've lived with other types around but I only got chased once by one in Florida. I think the darling was a racer I almost stepped on. I don't blame s/he for getting po'd and trying to chase me away...and I managed to not get bit in the race...hehehe
> Cool. My son was thinking a water snake from your area.
> View attachment 290180


We only have grass snakes and adders. The adders are the dangerous ones. Fortunately you rarely see them unless you disturb them in their habitat.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I guess it's too hard for her to use our new forum's system, because she's still a regular on FB.


That's good to know - I was worried, because with them having had covid in the house it makes them all high risk.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, I will show this post to Rose. Post like yours are helpful.
> My body shutdown yesterday. I got up at 4am because of pain. Ate breakfast around 9AM and just couldn't come around. Went to bed and slept until 9 am today. Almost straight thru. This happens about every 2 or 3 weeks. Feeling better today.


Glad you are feeling better Ray, hope Rose is feeling better after her back injections.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is pacing the fence between me and the neighbor. I was thinking about the privacy strips that you weave in the fence.
> He likes exploring under the shed but I am going to use trex 5/4 decking boards horizontally to block it off. No under ground sprinkler system.
> Any suggestions on how to build the wading pool?


The other torts grass is always greener!! yes sight barriers should help!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well the numbers have gone up. And the government has increased the lock down to the end of April.


Same here - going to go on for months because even when the numbers start to fall covid will still be there and numbers will rise again, when social distancing ends. No sign of a vaccine yet


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> On the bright side.. my new weight bench finally got here


You could take it to the store with you to sit on in the queue then it would be a wait bench!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Easter my friends


----------



## Lyn W

Hope you all have a Happy Easter Sunday - whatever you're not doing!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Easter all! Enjoy


----------



## Lyn W

Glad to see that everyone is still fine. 
Lola is still self isolating and refusing to stay out in the garden even though we've had some lovely sunny days. He has been venturing a little further from his hide each day though so maybe by September he'll want to spend more time outdoors!
We could do with some rain now as its been dry for a few weeks and a forest fire was started by some kids last week. Thankfully there was no wind so it didn't spread too far, but what low life to do that and they should have been at home!
I have been having a good sort out and have a heap of rubbish to get rid of but nowhere to take it as the dumps are all shut. 
I can't see an end to all this for along time and I don't think anyone has worked out how we can get back to normal. Two of my nieces are working on covid wards and its a worry. Very upsetting for them that they can't save everyone, so decisions are having to be made about who gets a ventilator and lives. I have asthma so it's unlikely they'll save me, so as bad as it is I'm staying home!!!
Stay safe everyone!!!


----------



## Billna the 2

Good morning everyone!


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> It was so crazy when I did that for my brother so he would have something to do. The 2 poor girls at the JoAnn's Fabric I ordered from are being run ragged. The manager is my niece so I got to hear all of it. I don't think this will settle down soon. Even when the crisis ends people will think differently and start using curbside pickup more. The stores will accommodate or close some brick and morter stores maybe. I think that would be a really bad thing and even worse then this virus.


 I agree, I hope not because this will lead to some job loss, and it will be the team members, who needs the job the worst, I don't know but I believe humen contact is so important, nothing wrong with taking extra care about personal space and being mindful when sick and cleaning our hand, etc, bit this scares me, because I don't want to live in a world where we are scared of our community, and don't go out, communication with others and face to face , is important for our soul, most of us or hard wired to be with others, in something way or another,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> If only it was that simple!!!
> I don't know if you've seen the warnings yet but this has proved to be a myth put out by a fake scientist. While all fruit and veg are essential for good health and could help your immune system, they will not protect from Covid 19. So stay safe !


I hope the hospital that put that out meant it to be a suggestion and not a cure. Rose's friend is a nurse there. She works in the dialysis department so she isn't in the war zone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Glad you are feeling better Ray, hope Rose is feeling better after her back injections.


She is back to normal. We will try getting my liner on my leg tonight so I can try some walking tomorrow with my walker. Video to follow!


----------



## jeneliza

Lyn W said:


> The other torts grass is always greener!! yes sight barriers should help!


If it's outdoors , then you will , a linner, of some kind, you can get a kiddy pool or a tarp, or a plastic premade pond, depends on the size you need, but no matter what size you go with make sure they can get in and out on there own, dig a hole, the size you need, and put the linner in, and double check before adding water that the torts and in fact get out, then add water, I would recommend gettttg a water fall that pumps water back though helps keep bugs down, , if you get freezing weather you need to be able to dumb the water before it freezes, and pulling the linner so it doesn't freeze and be damaged


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> **plants a cactus pad...out comes a lily pad** haha


Wow. That is quite the achievement.


----------



## JoesMum

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been absent for a while. No excuses apart from trying not to be on the internet too much.

We are all fit and well. Our pond has its first critters... two pond skaters (insects). It isn’t planted yet as advice is to do it in May for a better chance of the plants establishing properly.

Today’s fascinating chore has been sanding the outdoor furniture so it can be re-oiled.

Hope all is well in the CDR


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That's great! I may try it. ( buy online pick up at the store) for certain items I buy. Like cat litter, cat food, etc. And heavy stuff I always buy. Other things like fresh produce, meat, I want to choose myself. But having the heavier items delivered to my car would help so much.


Well, you need to shop online at chewy.com. Before the virus thing chewy does free two day delivery if you spend more than $49. And they have everything you need for your dogs and cats. They deliver right to your door. It's taking a little longer now, with the pandemic, but it's still better than going to the store for it. 

I felt the same as you about wanting to pick out my own groceries, but I was completely satisfied with the way "Christopher" shopped for me. And the substitutions he made were the same as what I would have made.


----------



## Yvonne G

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL MORNING!!! I left the house at 7a to go to the post office to pick up my mail. There was little to no traffic, and there was no one at the P.O. I got my mail, then stopped by the store for eggs and butter (I want to make some brownies). There were only about 5 people at the store, and all the clerks were wearing masks. They even had a clerk outside wiping down the shopping carts with germ killer.

When I got back home, and after I fed and watered the tortoises, I took my generic weedeater out to the horse paddocks and knocked down some weeds until the battery lost its power. Then I chopped them with the shovel until my back lost its power. I'm all out of generic Round-up, or I would be out there spraying weed killer on those pesky weeds!

(I wonder if my generic Round-up will give me generic cancer. . .)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Easter All.

Given the COVID crackdown, our Easter Basket is less full than normal. We had more time to decorate the eggs this year to hop things up a wee bit...

Advisory - no N95 masks were ruined during this episode.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Glad to see that everyone is still fine.
> Lola is still self isolating and refusing to stay out in the garden even though we've had some lovely sunny days. He has been venturing a little further from his hide each day though so maybe by September he'll want to spend more time outdoors!
> We could do with some rain now as its been dry for a few weeks and a forest fire was started by some kids last week. Thankfully there was no wind so it didn't spread too far, but what low life to do that and they should have been at home!
> I have been having a good sort out and have a heap of rubbish to get rid of but nowhere to take it as the dumps are all shut.
> I can't see an end to all this for along time and I don't think anyone has worked out how we can get back to normal. Two of my nieces are working on covid wards and its a worry. Very upsetting for them that they can't save everyone, so decisions are having to be made about who gets a ventilator and lives. I have asthma so it's unlikely they'll save me, so as bad as it is I'm staying home!!!
> Stay safe everyone!!!


You too Lyn. Please stay safe.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry I have been absent for a while. No excuses apart from trying not to be on the internet too much.
> 
> We are all fit and well. Our pond has its first critters... two pond skaters (insects). It isn’t planted yet as advice is to do it in May for a better chance of the plants establishing properly.
> 
> Today’s fascinating chore has been sanding the outdoor furniture so it can be re-oiled.
> 
> Hope all is well in the CDR


We have missed you Linda. Where are our pictures of the pond?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We have missed you Linda. Where are our pictures of the pond?






I cooked a slow roast lamb shoulder for dinner this evening. It was amazing! It was in the oven 5 hours, but it was worth it.








Slow cooked lamb shoulder | Jamie Oliver lamb recipes


A brilliant lamb shoulder roast recipe from Jamie Oliver. This slow cooked lamb shoulder is just the best served with mash and seasonal greens. Happy days!




www.jamieoliver.com







And we had homemade Christmas Pudding pulled from the freezer for dessert


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 290658
> 
> 
> I cooked a slow roast lamb shoulder for dinner this evening. It was amazing! It was in the oven 5 hours, but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow cooked lamb shoulder | Jamie Oliver lamb recipes
> 
> 
> A brilliant lamb shoulder roast recipe from Jamie Oliver. This slow cooked lamb shoulder is just the best served with mash and seasonal greens. Happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jamieoliver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290659
> 
> And we had homemade Christmas Pudding pulled from the freezer for dessert
> View attachment 290661


I love the pond. And thanks for lunch and pudding. It was really yummy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 290658
> 
> 
> I cooked a slow roast lamb shoulder for dinner this evening. It was amazing! It was in the oven 5 hours, but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow cooked lamb shoulder | Jamie Oliver lamb recipes
> 
> 
> A brilliant lamb shoulder roast recipe from Jamie Oliver. This slow cooked lamb shoulder is just the best served with mash and seasonal greens. Happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jamieoliver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290659
> 
> And we had homemade Christmas Pudding pulled from the freezer for dessert
> View attachment 290661



Now bring us some figgy pudding, now Bring us some figgy pudding...now BRING us some figgy pudding, niw bring some over here!

what did u use, ever clear?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Now bring us some figgy pudding, now Bring us some figgy pudding...now BRING us some figgy pudding, niw bring some over here!
> 
> what did u use, ever clear?


What’s ever clear?
EDIT

Just googled. I flambéd the pud in cheap brandy


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> What’s ever clear?
> EDIT
> 
> Just googled. I flambéd the pud in cheap brandy



Brandy works. Thats what we used all the time at Xmas with my grandma’s Christmas pudding. Nice brandy sauce with a lump of sugar on fire.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Easter dinner - Salmon, quinoa, shrimp, fresh hummus, garden salad a few potatoes.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you need to shop online at chewy.com. Before the virus thing chewy does free two day delivery if you spend more than $49. And they have everything you need for your dogs and cats. They deliver right to your door. It's taking a little longer now, with the pandemic, but it's still better than going to the store for it.
> 
> I felt the same as you about wanting to pick out my own groceries, but I was completely satisfied with the way "Christopher" shopped for me. And the substitutions he made were the same as what I would have made.


I'm so glad you've found some things that will help you have more energy for your animals. Hehehe..I can't even picture myself keeping up with you. I've actually considered chewy.com but I'd loose my gas points. I don't really have a ton of animals like you so Kroger pick up at store would be nice for most things. Then I can possibly go in for my fresh stuff.? My choice even then. Anyway, I'll be using that when all this ends.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 290658
> 
> 
> I cooked a slow roast lamb shoulder for dinner this evening. It was amazing! It was in the oven 5 hours, but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow cooked lamb shoulder | Jamie Oliver lamb recipes
> 
> 
> A brilliant lamb shoulder roast recipe from Jamie Oliver. This slow cooked lamb shoulder is just the best served with mash and seasonal greens. Happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jamieoliver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290659
> 
> And we had homemade Christmas Pudding pulled from the freezer for dessert
> View attachment 290661


Yummy! And your pond is so pretty. I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> I agree, I hope not because this will lead to some job loss, and it will be the team members, who needs the job the worst, I don't know but I believe humen contact is so important, nothing wrong with taking extra care about personal space and being mindful when sick and cleaning our hand, etc, bit this scares me, because I don't want to live in a world where we are scared of our community, and don't go out, communication with others and face to face , is important for our soul, most of us or hard wired to be with others, in something way or another,


Me too. I don't go out much but I enjoy walking and shopping around a store with a few people in it. I get to meet people around my community. I always end up having a bit of fun. I hope this doesn't close down our bricks and mortar stores. They where already having a hard time.?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 290658
> 
> 
> I cooked a slow roast lamb shoulder for dinner this evening. It was amazing! It was in the oven 5 hours, but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow cooked lamb shoulder | Jamie Oliver lamb recipes
> 
> 
> A brilliant lamb shoulder roast recipe from Jamie Oliver. This slow cooked lamb shoulder is just the best served with mash and seasonal greens. Happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jamieoliver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290659
> 
> And we had homemade Christmas Pudding pulled from the freezer for dessert
> View attachment 290661


Happy Eastmas!!
Pond is looking great!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
I just saw the news and really hope that all our US friends, their families and properties are safe and not had too much damage after all the storms the southern states are having. It looks horrendous! 
As if the world hasn't got enough problems.
Take care everyone!


----------



## Lyn W

@EllieMay are you all OK in your part of Texas?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> I just saw the news and really hope that all our US friends, their families and properties are safe and not had too much damage after all the storms the southern states are having. It looks horrendous!
> As if the world hasn't got enough problems.
> Take care everyone!



We’ve been having massive thunder & rainstorms all night/morning. Back garden is filling up. I don’t need an artificial pond, mother nature is building one as I type. Rain barrel full & overflowing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> We’ve been having massive thunder & rainstorms all night/morning. Back garden is filling up. I don’t need an artificial pond, mother nature is building one as I type. Rain barrel full & overflowing.



You can’t quite tell the depth, but you can see my natural flood zone filling


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> @EllieMay are you all OK in your part of Texas?


Good morning Lyn. We are ok! Everything is outside is flooded... my new tortoise yard is just washed away so I’ll have to try again there... no major damages though. We were lucky compared to others.. How is your brother doing?


----------



## jeneliza

JoesMum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry I have been absent for a while. No excuses apart from trying not to be on the internet too much.
> 
> We are all fit and well. Our pond has its first critters... two pond skaters (insects). It isn’t planted yet as advice is to do it in May for a better chance of the plants establishing properly.
> 
> Today’s fascinating chore has been sanding the outdoor furniture so it can be re-oiled.
> 
> Hope all is well in the CDR





JoesMum said:


> What’s ever clear?
> EDIT
> 
> Just googled. I flambéd the pud in cheap brandy


Ever clear, is higher end vodka


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday everyone! Have a great day if possible


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Me too. I don't go out much but I enjoy walking and shopping around a store with a few people in it. I get to meet people around my community. I always end up having a bit of fun. I hope this doesn't close down our bricks and mortar stores. They where already having a hard time.?


I agree, I work in grooming, so this isn't a job that can be done, online, but it will be impacted by less jobs, because it will lead to less money in the community, and of course it's not cheap to get a dog/cat groomed, so it' would probably be impacted if people are not working


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday everyone! Have a great day if possible


Happy Monday! The possibilities are endless.... especially with the presence of alcohol....

Please post videos ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Happy Monday! The possibilities are endless.... especially with the presence of alcohol....
> 
> Please post videos ?


Drunk videos.. oh boy haha


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Lyn. We are ok! Everything is outside is flooded... my new tortoise yard is just washed away so I’ll have to try again there... no major damages though. We were lucky compared to others.. How is your brother doing?


What a shame about your yard but glad to hear you and your family and torts are safe.

My brother is doing OK thanks Heather. He has had 4 lots of RT and started chemo by pills last Tuesday. So far so good, no major problems yet. He's had a break from RT over the Easter weekend but restarts tomorrow. His behaviour has been less erratic and unpredictable too. He does still get wound up by unexpected noises in the garden from neighbours (and also his wife!) but he's more easily calmed. I spoke to him on the phone the other day and he seemed very happy -it was lovely to hear him laughing and more like his old self. Still a long way to go but, for now ,it's great that he's not in so much turmoil as he was.


----------



## Lyn W

Thought I'd post this to cheer us all up - it made me laugh!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's pretty darned cute!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> What a shame about your yard but glad to hear you and your family and torts are safe.
> 
> My brother is doing OK thanks Heather. He has had 4 lots of RT and started chemo by pills last Tuesday. So far so good, no major problems yet. He's had a break from RT over the Easter weekend but restarts tomorrow. His behaviour has been less erratic and unpredictable too. He does still get wound up by unexpected noises in the garden from neighbours (and also his wife!) but he's more easily calmed. I spoke to him on the phone the other day and he seemed very happy -it was lovely to hear him laughing and more like his old self. Still a long way to go but, for now ,it's great that he's not in so much turmoil as he was.


Oh I am so glad to read that about your brother.


----------



## CarolM

Hi I hope everyone has had a good Monday so far.

My project is getting there soon it will be complete.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Thought I'd post this to cheer us all up - it made me laugh!!


Thats awesome! Haha the other bird was like “god ur so embarrassing.. im outa here “


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> I agree, I work in grooming, so this isn't a job that can be done, online, but it will be impacted by less jobs, because it will lead to less money in the community, and of course it's not cheap to get a dog/cat groomed, so it' would probably be impacted if people are not working


Our Pet Smart is open and you don't have to stand in line. It is considered an essential service thank God. This Saturday I'm taking our cat and house bunny to the vet but I have to do it by cell phone. I'll be in the car. I'll always have to have someone trim my bunny's nails. I can't see well enough to do it myself. What I'm trying to say is you have job security. People that pay for help grooming their animals are still going to take care of their "kids".


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi I hope everyone has had a good Monday so far.
> 
> My project is getting there soon it will be complete.
> View attachment 290805
> View attachment 290806
> View attachment 290807
> View attachment 290808


It's been good and same to you...but what in the world is it?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> What a shame about your yard but glad to hear you and your family and torts are safe.
> 
> My brother is doing OK thanks Heather. He has had 4 lots of RT and started chemo by pills last Tuesday. So far so good, no major problems yet. He's had a break from RT over the Easter weekend but restarts tomorrow. His behaviour has been less erratic and unpredictable too. He does still get wound up by unexpected noises in the garden from neighbours (and also his wife!) but he's more easily calmed. I spoke to him on the phone the other day and he seemed very happy -it was lovely to hear him laughing and more like his old self. Still a long way to go but, for now ,it's great that he's not in so much turmoil as he was.


That’s wonderful to read! Luv n hugs;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m starting to like our Neighborhood Portal of info, sales n things. Local homeowner had a pretty large tree limb on their fence. Looks like it’s been there some time, but they needed a tree service/handy man to remove. I did the job, made a quick $25.00. Not sure how much a tree service would have charged.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What a shame about your yard but glad to hear you and your family and torts are safe.
> 
> My brother is doing OK thanks Heather. He has had 4 lots of RT and started chemo by pills last Tuesday. So far so good, no major problems yet. He's had a break from RT over the Easter weekend but restarts tomorrow. His behaviour has been less erratic and unpredictable too. He does still get wound up by unexpected noises in the garden from neighbours (and also his wife!) but he's more easily calmed. I spoke to him on the phone the other day and he seemed very happy -it was lovely to hear him laughing and more like his old self. Still a long way to go but, for now ,it's great that he's not in so much turmoil as he was.


Yeah! For your brother and I'm sure that's a lot of cheer for you also. That just made my Monday more cheerful.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m starting to like our Neighborhood Portal of info, sales n things. Local homeowner had a pretty large tree limb on their fence. Looks like it’s been there some time, but they needed a tree service/handy man to remove. I did the job, made a quick $25.00. Not sure how much a tree service would have charged.


NICE! They got a really good deal;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> NICE! They got a really good deal;-)



But now I have a large piece of half rotten junky tree in my truck!


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Our Pet Smart is open and you don't have to stand in line. It is considered an essential service thank God. This Saturday I'm taking our cat and house bunny to the vet but I have to do it by cell phone. I'll be in the car. I'll always have to have someone trim my bunny's nails. I can't see well enough to do it myself. What I'm trying to say is you have job security. People that pay for help grooming their animals are still going to take care of their "kids".


Yes, and no, PetSmart grooming is closed which is where I work, and for nail etc, they will pay, true but people will spend less on the extras, so the big companies, will cut labor, and it is made at all areas, in the stores, so a little from pet care, a little from cashier, and a little from grooming even with having some hours, will it be enough to pay my bills, I have been cut to 14 hours in the past, so they don't have issues with cutting hours , but I do hope your right about people still spending money on grooming


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> NICE! They got a really good deal;-)


Wow, that is a real deal, probably around 75.00 if a company did it


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> Wow, that is a real deal, probably around 75.00 if a company did it





jeneliza said:


> Yes, and no, PetSmart grooming is closed which is where I work, and for nail etc, they will pay, true but people will spend less on the extras, so the big companies, will cut labor, and it is made at all areas, in the stores, so a little from pet care, a little from cashier, and a little from grooming even with having some hours, will it be enough to pay my bills, I have been cut to 14 hours in the past, so they don't have issues with cutting hours , but I do hope your right about people still spending money on grooming


are the stores still open?


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Yes, and no, PetSmart grooming is closed which is where I work, and for nail etc, they will pay, true but people will spend less on the extras, so the big companies, will cut labor, and it is made at all areas, in the stores, so a little from pet care, a little from cashier, and a little from grooming even with having some hours, will it be enough to pay my bills, I have been cut to 14 hours in the past, so they don't have issues with cutting hours , but I do hope your right about people still spending money on grooming


Yes. I can see that. But I HAVE to have someone help me and my bunny's health depends on it. I'm sure there's a lot of people out here like me..hang in there. Are there laws against side jobs?


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello you wonderful bunch of people


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yeah! For your brother and I'm sure that's a lot of cheer for you also. That just made my Monday more cheerful.


☺


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello you wonderful bunch of people


Where?? Haha


----------



## Billna the 2

Not you!
Your a 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where?? Haha


 no not you!!
Your a beast !!!!!!
I hope the mods don’t think this is a hate comment ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Not you!
> Your a
> no not you!!
> Your a beast !!!!!!
> I hope the mods don’t think this is a hate comment ?


Geez! Dont u know im sensitive! Anyone got a tissue? Those are being hoarded too lolll


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez! Dont u know im sensitive! Anyone got a tissue? Those are being hoarded too lolll


Lol
Life can be so funny sometimes


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's been good and same to you...but what in the world is it?


LOL, They are pots for plants which I made out of old continental pillow cases and an old curtain which I was going to throw away. You dip them into a cement mixture and then drape it over something like a bucket or whatever you have to make the shape that you want. It dries in that shape. Then I made some more cement mixture slightly runnier and then painted on both the outside and inside to make it stronger. and then I painted them. When I get time I will put the plants that I want in them and post a completed picture.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m starting to like our Neighborhood Portal of info, sales n things. Local homeowner had a pretty large tree limb on their fence. Looks like it’s been there some time, but they needed a tree service/handy man to remove. I did the job, made a quick $25.00. Not sure how much a tree service would have charged.


Nice


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> But now I have a large piece of half rotten junky tree in my truck!


Firewood?


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello you wonderful bunch of people


Hi ya.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Tuesday Everyone.

I came into the office as our accounts department needed me to help them catch up and capture invoices etc. that will need to be paid at the end of the month. Other than that life is good and we are practicing social distancing well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Firewood?



Nagh...this was an old, rotten, junky, punky water logged limb. It might never decompose...on it’s own!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Cool morning here this morning at 42F ... it’s not going to warm too much during the day and then drop to 37F tonight.. I don’t like it!!! I’m going to put a pork sirloin roast in the crockpot for a hot fare tonight.. Maybe I will get Pickles new yard back in order in between the home schooling lessons and my work web meetings... I think I need a better attitude today ... Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...this was an old, rotten, junky, punky water logged limb. It might never decompose...on it’s own!


Punky???? LOL!!! 
Worm bed material maybe???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday Alles..

Been feeding our Sully lawn grass that I cut & gather up for her afternoon feedings. Salad grass toppers usually include a few 100 dandelion blossoms now that they are in full bloom. Pouring cats n dogs yesterday, no blossoms, so I dug out a bag of dehydrated kalabasa pumpkin that I dried last year. Rehydrated beautifully and was a nice change/add to Sullys dinner.

I’m rehydrating some this morning as well so here‘s the process...

Dehydrated Pumpkin



Added to Beaker



Soaking Away


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Punky???? LOL!!!
> Worm bed material maybe???



Punky - half rotten,dead, water logged, falling apart, used to describe junky wood. ?


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> are the stores still open?


In Michigan, essential to life stores are open, but our governor thinks seeds are not essential to life, and you can't buy seeds or any plants right now, because seeds, and plants are not essential to life, , lol, but you can buy all the alcohol you want, because those stores are open and consider essential to life,


----------



## EllieMay

jeneliza said:


> In Michigan, essential to life stores are open, but our governor thinks seeds are essential to life, and you can't buy seeds or any plants right now, because seeds, and plants are not essential to life, but you can buy all the alcohol you want, because those stores are open and consider essential to life,


Well I definitely don’t think it’s right... but I’m thankful for small favors... ;-)). Here, the drive-thru liquor stores are still open and you can buy plenty of seeds n plants at Lowe’s or Walmart....


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> Well I definitely don’t think it’s right... but I’m thankful for small favors... ;-)). Here, the drive-thru liquor stores are still open and you can buy plenty of seeds n plants at Lowe’s or Walmart....


We can't even buy them at Walmart or Lowe's, our governor ordered stores to actually block the plant and garden area's off,? you can buy all the soda pop, chips , candy, beer, wine, but not garden supplies, lucky it's still early for gardening in Michigan, it only affects people from seed starting, so I guess I be starting my garden from plants, from a green house, her opinion is it's only three more weeks, but by then it's to late to start seeds to grow, then be planted outdoors,


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well I definitely don’t think it’s right... but I’m thankful for small favors... ;-)). Here, the drive-thru liquor stores are still open and you can buy plenty of seeds n plants at Lowe’s or Walmart....



Same here!


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> We can't even buy them at Walmart or Lowe's, our governor ordered stores to actually block the plant and garden area's off,? you can buy all the soda pop, chips , candy, beer, wine, but not garden supplies, lucky it's still early for gardening in Michigan, it only affects people from seed starting, so I guess I be starting my garden from plants, from a green house, her opinion is it's only three more weeks, but by then it's to late to start seeds to grow, then be planted outdoors,



Sorry to hear that....?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since we’re discussing dehydrators ? here’s ours in use this morning taking care of a whole tub of fresh Spinach.

It’s a great way to preserve many things in times of like, lets say need, pandemics, travel bans.... Who Knew!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...this was an old, rotten, junky, punky water logged limb. It might never decompose...on it’s own!


Decoration in the tortoise yard?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> In Michigan, essential to life stores are open, but our governor thinks seeds are not essential to life, and you can't buy seeds or any plants right now, because seeds, and plants are not essential to life, , lol, but you can buy all the alcohol you want, because those stores are open and consider essential to life,


doesn’t wal-mart carry seeds


----------



## Yvonne G

jeneliza said:


> In Michigan, essential to life stores are open, but our governor thinks seeds are not essential to life, and you can't buy seeds or any plants right now, because seeds, and plants are not essential to life, , lol, but you can buy all the alcohol you want, because those stores are open and consider essential to life,


I bought a bunch of small plants to decorate indoor enclosures online a few days ago and it was delivered yesterday.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> doesn’t wal-mart carry seeds


Yes, but our governor, ordered them to not sell them, so it's illegal to sell them right now, can't buy bedding, clothes, etc..they can sell food, meds, baby stuff ,


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> Sorry to hear that....?


I know it's so dumb, pretty sure seeds and plants are needed for life, lol


----------



## jeneliza

Nice,


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Cool morning here this morning at 42F ... it’s not going to warm too much during the day and then drop to 37F tonight.. I don’t like it!!! I’m going to put a pork sirloin roast in the crockpot for a hot fare tonight.. Maybe I will get Pickles new yard back in order in between the home schooling lessons and my work web meetings... I think I need a better attitude today ... Hope everyone has a great day.


Awww, I am sure it is going to be an awesome day for you today.


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> In Michigan, essential to life stores are open, but our governor thinks seeds are not essential to life, and you can't buy seeds or any plants right now, because seeds, and plants are not essential to life, , lol, but you can buy all the alcohol you want, because those stores are open and consider essential to life,


Here in SA, You are not allowed to buy alcohol or cigarettes, as the government has declared them as not being essential.


----------



## jeneliza

CarolM said:


> Here in SA, You are not allowed to buy alcohol or cigarettes, as the government has declared them as not being essential.


Dam, sounds like alot of angered and irritated people there, lol, but at least it's not, plants,


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a bunch of small plants to decorate indoor enclosures online a few days ago and it was delivered yesterday.


We could most probably order seeds online, but they won't be delivered until the lock down has been lifted. As they are not regarded as being essential. I tried buying a paint brush yesterday but the store wouldn't sell it to me, they told me if I wanted to get one, I would need to go to the police station and get an affidavit to get permission for the store to sell me a paint brush. It is not essential. I told them that actually it was, as it was keeping me from going out of my mind being stuck at home. LOL ?


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> Dam, sounds like alot of angered and irritated people there, lol, but at least it's not, plants,


Nope not plants either.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its Friday somewhere ! .. wait .. no but oh well haha cheers!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> LOL, They are pots for plants which I made out of old continental pillow cases and an old curtain which I was going to throw away. You dip them into a cement mixture and then drape it over something like a bucket or whatever you have to make the shape that you want. It dries in that shape. Then I made some more cement mixture slightly runnier and then painted on both the outside and inside to make it stronger. and then I painted them. When I get time I will put the plants that I want in them and post a completed picture.


Nice. What kind of cement? It looks like a fun project. We've made garden stones in foil baking pans. I've also seen directions for bird baths using the large sunflower leaves and sand for molding. Just digging.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Hi I hope everyone has had a good Monday so far.
> 
> My project is getting there soon it will be complete.
> View attachment 290805
> View attachment 290806
> View attachment 290807
> View attachment 290808


Three down and one more to go.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Nice. What kind of cement? It looks like a fun project. We've made garden stones in foil baking pans. I've also seen directions for bird baths using the large sunflower leaves and sand for molding. Just digging.


Just a normal bag of cement. And a bag of sand.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Three down and one more to go.


Wow looks good


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow looks good


Thank you. I must admit, I am quite chuffed with it so far.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I must admit, I am quite chuffed with it so far.


Ok.. i had to google chuffed haha ..very pleased


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My new word


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh...this was an old, rotten, junky, punky water logged limb. It might never decompose...on it’s own!


Ok then fire starter when it dries out...


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My new word


Lol. Ok, I thought it was quite a common word. Must be common over here. Although it may be old fashioned as well.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im probably pronouncing it totally wrong


----------



## Maro2Bear

Was out in the garden mucking about, cut yesterday’s log up & we are burning it. While doing other misc cleaning, lifted an old piece of plywood that had been on the ground for some time. Cute little snake underneath...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Reminds me of chafed .. which is not very pleasing for ppl haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Was out in the garden mucking about, cut yesterday’s log up & we are burning it. While doing other misc cleaning, lifted an old piece of plywood that had been on the ground for some time. Cute little snake underneath...
> 
> View attachment 290956
> View attachment 290958
> View attachment 290959


Awesome bro


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im jealous of all u ppl finding all these cool snakes


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Just a normal bag of cement. And a bag of sand.



Very cool. A few years back I was on a “hypertufa” roll. Equal parts of peat moss, cement & perlite. Mix together in a thick consistency, and mold it around forms. Pull the form out, scuff up a bit, & get creative. Still have a few. They are lighter than straight cast cement molds & porous.

In case you are interested - easy to make - https://www.marthastewart.com/268962/hypertufa-pots

Your creations look great! ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Lol. Ok, I thought it was quite a common word. Must be common over here. Although it may be old fashioned as well.



Yeah,, “chuffed” is not really used over here. I see it used lots in all my Twitter gardening & woodworking groups, but not here.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My new word


Lol. Ok, I thought it was quite a common word. Must be common over here. Although it may be old fashioned as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. A few years back I was on a “hypertufa” roll. Equal parts of peat moss, cement & perlite. Mix together in a thick consistency, and mold it around forms. Pull the form out, scuff up a bit, & get creative. Still have a few. They are lighter than straight cast cement molds & porous.
> 
> In case you are interested - easy to make - https://www.marthastewart.com/268962/hypertufa-pots
> 
> Your creations look great! ??


I saw something like that when I was researching the cement. Please share a picture. I would love to see it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I saw something like that when I was researching the cement. Please share a picture. I would love to see it.



Of course...


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Lol. Ok, I thought it was quite a common word. Must be common over here. Although it may be old fashioned as well.


Not sure why it posted twice. Must be the Leprechaun playing silly buggers again.


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> We can't even buy them at Walmart or Lowe's, our governor ordered stores to actually block the plant and garden area's off,? you can buy all the soda pop, chips , candy, beer, wine, but not garden supplies, lucky it's still early for gardening in Michigan, it only affects people from seed starting, so I guess I be starting my garden from plants, from a green house, her opinion is it's only three more weeks, but by then it's to late to start seeds to grow, then be planted outdoors,


I think seeds do just as well planted outside in late May and early June. They don't have to go through the trauma of transplanting. So don't rule it out. I guess it's not against the law YET for a friend to send a letter either. Where there's a will there's a way.☺


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I must admit, I am quite chuffed with it so far.


Here some people call it pumped. But I think I'll start a new word here hehehe...


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> I think seeds do just as well planted outside in late May and early June. They don't have to go through the trauma of transplanting. So don't rule it out. I guess it's not against the law YET for a friend to send a letter either. Where there's a will there's a way.☺


Some seeds do, this is true, green and pole beans do well, I always plant seeds for these, right in the ground, pumpkin, and squash will do okay, but many take to long to grow large enough in time, for our growing season, if I have to use plants from this year , oh well, I done it this way in the past, so I can again, but I did receive some good news, smaller stores are still selling them, because they don't have a garden center, so they don't fall under the order, to close the garden centers, and she didn't name, seeds, just garden centers, so technically there getting under her order, so I may still be able to start my garden from seeds, so there may be a bright side after all


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Three down and one more to go.


Very nice! Love the whimsical look.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Was out in the garden mucking about, cut yesterday’s log up & we are burning it. While doing other misc cleaning, lifted an old piece of plywood that had been on the ground for some time. Cute little snake underneath...
> 
> View attachment 290956
> View attachment 290958
> View attachment 290959



Awwwwww!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Was out in the garden mucking about, cut yesterday’s log up & we are burning it. While doing other misc cleaning, lifted an old piece of plywood that had been on the ground for some time. Cute little snake underneath...
> 
> View attachment 290956
> View attachment 290958
> View attachment 290959


if my husband saw that in our garden he would be moving out. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Reminds me of chafed .. which is not very pleasing for ppl haha


LOL, No that would not be very pleasing and I most definitely would not be chuffed about it.?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im jealous of all u ppl finding all these cool snakes


If I find any snakes I will send them your way. That is one reptile that I actually would not keep.


----------



## CarolM

Hmmm, not much going on today, Maybe it is still too early in the day for you guys.

It has been slightly overcast here today. And I am at the office again, as I am helping our accounts department to process invoices for payment at the end of the month. Even though it is lock down the accounts still need to be paid.

Have you guys gone insane yet with being stuck at home? If so, pinterest is a good place to go to look for things that you can do around the home. Maybe you can finally use those things that have been sitting in your cupboard for years on end. make something with them and revitalize them. That was what my plant pots were about. I was lucky though that I still had some cement and paint at home. The paint brush that I have is looking the worse for wear, but it is all that I have at the moment and will have to do.

So maybe a little cartoon to cheer you all up:


----------



## Bambam1989

CarolM said:


> Lol. Ok, I thought it was quite a common word. Must be common over here. Although it may be old fashioned as well.


I say chuffed, but I don't hear many others using it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning all! Happy hump day!


----------



## JoesMum

jeneliza said:


> Ever clear, is higher end vodka


Is it just me or does Ever Clear sound like a weed killer?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Is it just me or does Ever Clear sound like a weed killer?


It probably would kill weeds lol.. it sounds like a band to me


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah,, “chuffed” is not really used over here. I see it used lots in all my Twitter gardening & woodworking groups, but not here.


It’s a used a lot in the UK. Probably British influence that’s taken it to South Africa


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

It’s been rather chilly here for the last couple of days... we even had frost this morning. It warmed up pretty quickly today so our designated exercise was a bit more comfortable.

Not much to report really. Life ticks on.

There’s someone on Facebook called Aliyu Fahat who wants to join the CDR group, but hasn’t given a posting name. Aliyu if you read this, please message me through TFO so I can see your posting name. Thank you  No posting name = no entry to the CDR on Facebook


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> Some seeds do, this is true, green and pole beans do well, I always plant seeds for these, right in the ground, pumpkin, and squash will do okay, but many take to long to grow large enough in time, for our growing season, if I have to use plants from this year , oh well, I done it this way in the past, so I can again, but I did receive some good news, smaller stores are still selling them, because they don't have a garden center, so they don't fall under the order, to close the garden centers, and she didn't name, seeds, just garden centers, so technically there getting under her order, so I may still be able to start my garden from seeds, so there may be a bright side after all



Still too cold (and snow in parts there) to plant seeds outside, but, yes, you could be sowing some things inside. Watched your Governor this AM .... lots of virus spreading uncontrollably there. Damned if you do, or don’t. 
Hang in there...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It probably would kill weeds lol.. it sounds like a band to me



Yep....it will clear up a lot of things! Even COVID-19 !


----------



## Maro2Bear

While goofing off in the back garden/woods yesterday, noted this nice big weed that always takes off in Springtime.. nice bright green leaves, flowers. Shallow roots.




Did some research, and found it to be “*Garlic Mustard”*

Scientific Name: 
_Alliaria petiolata_ (M. Bieb.) Cavara & Grande

Synonym:
_Alliaria officinalis_ Andrz. ex M. Bieb. 

Common Name:
Garlic mustard, hedge garlic, sauce-alone, jack-by-the-hedge, poor man's mustard, jack-in-the-bush, garlic root, garlicwort, mustard root

*From The Tort Table*

*Common Name: *Garlic Mustard (Jack-by-the-Hedge; Jack by the Hedge)
*Latin Name:* _Alliaria petiolata_
*Family Name: *Brassicaceae
Contains glucosinolates so only feed small amounts as part of a varied diet. Do not confuse young leaves of Garlic Mustard with those of *Winter Heliotrope* which has toxic properties.

 Please be aware that two or more goitrogenic plants should not be fed in conjunction with each other, and the sum total of goitrogenic foods should not exceed the guideline for a single plant of 'in moderation' (amber-green) or 'sparingly' (amber-red). This will ensure that goitrogenic consumption stays within safe limits.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s a used a lot in the UK. Probably British influence that’s taken it to South Africa


Lol. I think there are a lot of words which are of British influence.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overnight visitor in my watering can.. Gray Tree Frog.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I saw something like that when I was researching the cement. Please share a picture. I would love to see it.



Ok Carol, here are a few snaps. We actually had fun making our containers. We rounded up various plasticy things we had & went to down. A thick paste of “stuff” works best, not too soupy. You have to think reverse image a bit to get patterns. When complete & dry, I drilled drainage holes. (These are about 5 years old now)

For the bird bath, I used one we have and used it as the form. Turned it upside down, covered with a plastic bag, formed the hypertufa over top. I pushed some chicken wire into the material about half way through the process to provide some rigidity. Then finished it up with additional HT.

*Some of the Containers*



*Bird Bath*


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Overnight visitor in my watering can.. Gray Tree Frog.
> 
> View attachment 291069
> 
> 
> View attachment 291068
> 
> 
> View attachment 291070


What a cute visitor


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok Carol, here are a few snaps. We actually had fun making our containers. We rounded up various plasticy things we had & went to down. A thick paste of “stuff” works best, not too soupy. You have to think reverse image a bit to get patterns. When complete & dry, I drilled drainage holes. (These are about 5 years old now)
> 
> For the bird bath, I used one we have and used it as the form. Turned it upside down, covered with a plastic bag, formed the hypertufa over top. I pushed some chicken wire into the material about half way through the process to provide some rigidity. Then finished it up with additional HT.
> 
> *Some of the Containers*
> View attachment 291081
> 
> 
> *Bird Bath*
> View attachment 291082


Oooh I really like that look. I think I should have some peat moss. I will definitely be doing some of those for my next project.


----------



## jeneliza

JoesMum said:


> Is it just me or does Ever Clear sound like a weed killer?





Maro2Bear said:


> Still too cold (and snow in parts there) to plant seeds outside, but, yes, you could be sowing some things inside. Watched your Governor this AM .... lots of virus spreading uncontrollably there. Damned if you do, or don’t.
> Hang in there...


Well honestly, I only now one person who had, it and I don't know him well, and both our national guard hospitals are empty, it's mostly in Detroit, Michigan is huge, btw our governor, numbers don't add up, she telling us, that 14%, of our population is African American, okay, but 40%of the people who have died our African American, and have a higher rate of dying, I am no math wiss, but that's less than half, so who are the other 60%who are drying, I have issues with this being turned into a race issue, when 10%are listed as other, and 50%our white, this is why Michigan people are having issues with the governor, one of her press conference.the screen showing the federal numbers was was way to bright to see, but her numbers the screen was turned blue and the lights dimmed, as soon as she went back to the fed number it was super bright again, she's not being honest with the people here,


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> Still too cold (and snow in parts there) to plant seeds outside, but, yes, you could be sowing some things inside. Watched your Governor this AM .... lots of virus spreading uncontrollably there. Damned if you do, or don’t.
> Hang in there...


We always have to start seeds indoors here, our growing season is to short for outdoor seeds,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Overnight visitor in my watering can.. Gray Tree Frog.
> 
> View attachment 291069
> 
> 
> View attachment 291068
> 
> 
> View attachment 291070


Nice. I found one in my yard last summer. Not real common in my area.


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice. I found one in my yard last summer. Not real common in my area.


I have alot here, but I have a wooded area, in the very back, do I think they live in therr


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok Carol, here are a few snaps. We actually had fun making our containers. We rounded up various plasticy things we had & went to down. A thick paste of “stuff” works best, not too soupy. You have to think reverse image a bit to get patterns. When complete & dry, I drilled drainage holes. (These are about 5 years old now)
> 
> For the bird bath, I used one we have and used it as the form. Turned it upside down, covered with a plastic bag, formed the hypertufa over top. I pushed some chicken wire into the material about half way through the process to provide some rigidity. Then finished it up with additional HT.
> 
> *Some of the Containers*
> View attachment 291081
> 
> 
> *Bird Bath*
> View attachment 291082



Here’s the bottom & inside look.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It probably would kill weeds lol.. it sounds like a band to me


a 90s band or a boys only band Lmao.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> a 90s band or a boys only band Lmao.


Maybe because, of the band ever clear,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice. I found one in my yard last summer. Not real common in my area.


omg a few weeks ago i was mixing the topsoil in my tortoise enclosure. Note the enclosure it’s outside but “Closed chamber” and a found one inside and got scared.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Maybe because, of the band ever clear,


Duh lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> omg a few weeks ago i was mixing the topsoil in my tortoise enclosure. Note the enclosure it’s outside but “Closed chamber” and a found one inside and got scared.


Watch out! They’re very venomous


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s the bottom & inside look.
> 
> View attachment 291094


Does the buttermilk and moss really work?


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watch out! They’re very venomous


Only if you try to lick them, they don't like that


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> Maybe because, of the band ever clear,


That would have been the number one hit when we had our drought.


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> Only if you try to lick them, they don't like that


I thought they turned into princes?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Only if you try to lick them, they don't like that


Shells!!! Not frogs! Ur gonna get warts on ur tongue


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Does the buttermilk and moss really work?



I think it does, so I read, but I don’t think we did that. Shady side of the garden, kept outside, they change colors over time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think it does, so I read, but I don’t think we did that. Shady side of the garden, kept outside, they change colors over time.


Good to know. 

I also want to try this. I may even use your method for it, that way it will look like old stone.


----------



## jeneliza

CarolM said:


> I thought they turned into princes?


That's if you kissed them


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shells!!! Not frogs! Ur gonna get warts on ur tongue


Haha, I laughed out loud, over this comment


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> That's if you kissed them


?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Is it just me or does Ever Clear sound like a weed killer?


I think it will pretty much kill everything!!! Lol


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Well honestly, I only now one person who had, it and I don't know him well, and both our national guard hospitals are empty, it's mostly in Detroit, Michigan is huge, btw our governor, numbers don't add up, she telling us, that 14%, of our population is African American, okay, but 40%of the people who have died our African American, and have a higher rate of dying, I am no math wiss, but that's less than half, so who are the other 60%who are drying, I have issues with this being turned into a race issue, when 10%are listed as other, and 50%our white, this is why Michigan people are having issues with the governor, one of her press conference.the screen showing the federal numbers was was way to bright to see, but her numbers the screen was turned blue and the lights dimmed, as soon as she went back to the fed number it was super bright again, she's not being honest with the people here,


Also forgot to mention she spent her Easter on the , Mackinaw island, in the mansion, when we could even have dinner with family outside, of our house, tell me she's an honest person, or travel to vacation homes,


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s the bottom & inside look.
> 
> View attachment 291094


Those are really cool!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I also want to try this. I may even use your method for it, that way it will look like old stone.


I hope you do! I want to see..


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watch out! They’re very venomous


i’m not sure if was a toad or frog but it was tiny as heck i got it out.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i’m not sure if was a toad or frog but it was tiny as heck i got it out.


It kinda looks like a tree frog,


----------



## Maro2Bear

I know...ive shared a few photos today, but look at our Lilac! We never get blooms!





and close up too..


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> I know...ive shared a few photos today, but look at our Lilac! We never get blooms!
> 
> View attachment 291126
> 
> 
> 
> and close up too..
> 
> View attachment 291125


Beautiful, I love lilacs


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Also forgot to mention she spent her Easter on the , Mackinaw island, in the mansion, when we could even have dinner with family outside, of our house, tell me she's an honest person, or travel to vacation homes,


Typeoo0, we couldn't, not we could


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I know...ive shared a few photos today, but look at our Lilac! We never get blooms!
> 
> View attachment 291126
> 
> 
> 
> and close up too..
> 
> View attachment 291125


Oh Wow. That is stunning.


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> Typeoo0, we couldn't, not we could


It is the Leprechaun, I tell you!!!. He is playing silly buggers with our posts.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I know...ive shared a few photos today, but look at our Lilac! We never get blooms!
> 
> View attachment 291126
> 
> 
> 
> and close up too..
> 
> View attachment 291125


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Maro2Bear

In the It’s always SOMETHING Department....bathroom faucet(s) leaking....and dripping down into the garage.....aaaaaaagh!


----------



## Cathie G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> omg a few weeks ago i was mixing the topsoil in my tortoise enclosure. Note the enclosure it’s outside but “Closed chamber” and a found one inside and got scared.


It's funny how easy they come in. Last year I was surprised by a baby toad. I was ecstatic.


----------



## Cathie G

I think Joe finally got in tune bout covid crap.


----------



## jeneliza

CarolM said:


> It is the Leprechaun, I tell you!!!. He is playing silly buggers with our posts.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Maro2Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the It’s always SOMETHING Department....bathroom faucet(s) leaking....and dripping down into the garage.....aaaaaaagh!
> 
> 
> 
> Well they said buy a house, it will be fun,
Click to expand...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I thought they turned into princes?


The only thing I get is toads.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I think it will pretty much kill everything!!! Lol


Or put you to bed toooo early.


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Some seeds do, this is true, green and pole beans do well, I always plant seeds for these, right in the ground, pumpkin, and squash will do okay, but many take to long to grow large enough in time, for our growing season, if I have to use plants from this year , oh well, I done it this way in the past, so I can again, but I did receive some good news, smaller stores are still selling them, because they don't have a garden center, so they don't fall under the order, to close the garden centers, and she didn't name, seeds, just garden centers, so technically there getting under her order, so I may still be able to start my garden from seeds, so there may be a bright side after all


Yea it's watermelon and certain others here but...thank God for the?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I think Joe finally got in tune bout covid crap.
> 
> View attachment 291143
> View attachment 291143


Lol... well done Joe!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Or put you to bed toooo early.


Or wake up next to a Sasquatch


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Yea it's watermelon and certain others here but...thank God for the?


I was told by the green house nursery, to put mulch down and then garden plastic, and plant them in the ground, though the plastic, but use already started plants, or start indoors first and by the end of summer I would have amazing watermelon, going to try this out, this summer, and see if it keeps the ground warmer, and if I actually get watermelon this year


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hmmm, not much going on today, Maybe it is still too early in the day for you guys.
> 
> It has been slightly overcast here today. And I am at the office again, as I am helping our accounts department to process invoices for payment at the end of the month. Even though it is lock down the accounts still need to be paid.
> 
> Have you guys gone insane yet with being stuck at home? If so, pinterest is a good place to go to look for things that you can do around the home. Maybe you can finally use those things that have been sitting in your cupboard for years on end. make something with them and revitalize them. That was what my plant pots were about. I was lucky though that I still had some cement and paint at home. The paint brush that I have is looking the worse for wear, but it is all that I have at the moment and will have to do.
> 
> So maybe a little cartoon to cheer you all up:
> 
> View attachment 291050


Yep I did...even though I'm about always stuck at home anyway. I've decided to stitch my way out of this with washable masks from my stash.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I know...ive shared a few photos today, but look at our Lilac! We never get blooms!
> 
> View attachment 291126
> 
> 
> 
> and close up too..
> 
> View attachment 291125


What a lovely blessing!


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> I was told by the green house nursery, to put mulch down and then garden plastic, and plant them in the ground, though the plastic, but use already started plants, or start indoors first and by the end of summer I would have amazing watermelon, going to try this out, this summer, and see if it keeps the ground warmer, and if I actually get watermelon this year


Good luck. Honey Dew is another that takes a long time. I live around the middle of Ohio and those plants need such a long time...even so I have gotten them both from dried out seeds from dinner. However, I'll bet that nursery's advice would be a better method here also. I would get more.


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Good luck. Honey Dew is another that takes a long time. I live around the middle of Ohio and those plants need such a long time...even so I have gotten them both from dried out seeds from dinner. However, I'll bet that nursery's advice would be a better method here also. I would get more.


Yeah I bet it would be the same, there your weather is close to ours, it's warmer than ours in southern Ohio, but I don't know if it gets much warmer than us,


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Yeah I bet it would be the same, there your weather is close to ours, it's warmer than ours in southern Ohio, but I don't know if it gets much warmer than us,


Honey dew, and rock melon does okay for me, most years, but there kinda smaller than the ones I see in stores, but mine tend to be sweeter, most times


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> While goofing off in the back garden/woods yesterday, noted this nice big weed that always takes off in Springtime.. nice bright green leaves, flowers. Shallow roots.
> 
> View attachment 291051
> 
> 
> Did some research, and found it to be “*Garlic Mustard”*
> 
> Scientific Name:
> _Alliaria petiolata_ (M. Bieb.) Cavara & Grande
> 
> Synonym:
> _Alliaria officinalis_ Andrz. ex M. Bieb.
> 
> Common Name:
> Garlic mustard, hedge garlic, sauce-alone, jack-by-the-hedge, poor man's mustard, jack-in-the-bush, garlic root, garlicwort, mustard root
> 
> *From The Tort Table*
> 
> *Common Name: *Garlic Mustard (Jack-by-the-Hedge; Jack by the Hedge)
> *Latin Name:* _Alliaria petiolata_
> *Family Name: *Brassicaceae
> Contains glucosinolates so only feed small amounts as part of a varied diet. Do not confuse young leaves of Garlic Mustard with those of *Winter Heliotrope* which has toxic properties.
> 
> Please be aware that two or more goitrogenic plants should not be fed in conjunction with each other, and the sum total of goitrogenic foods should not exceed the guideline for a single plant of 'in moderation' (amber-green) or 'sparingly' (amber-red). This will ensure that goitrogenic consumption stays within safe limits.


Yes that’s garlic mustard. We have loads of it growing round here


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all

The cat people among you might enjoy this


----------



## Billna the 2

Good morning guys hope you all are doing well and staying motivated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The


JoesMum said:


> Yes that’s garlic mustard. We have loads of it growing round here



I picked a colander full along with wild chives & our scallions for our salad. That garlic mustard really has a great taste.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I think Joe finally got in tune bout covid crap.
> 
> View attachment 291143
> View attachment 291143


I love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> The cat people among you might enjoy this


I especially loved the, "...if I run at it I'll make it through!"


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s another good looking seed company...






Organic Vegetable Seeds | Botanical Interests


Shop our extensive collection of USDA certified organic vegetable seeds and enjoy the benefits of growing organic vegetables for you and the environment.



www.botanicalinterests.com


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I was out for a walk yesterday and a beautiful red fox crossed in front of me. He was too quick ( or I was too slow ) for a picture but it really uplifted my spirits...


----------



## EllieMay

I attempted to post that early this morning but apparently I didn’t actually hit the post reply button ... oops


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 291171
> Good morning! I was out for a walk yesterday and a beautiful red fox crossed in front of me. He was too quick ( or I was too slow ) for a picture but it really uplifted my spirits...


U should if had ur long snake net with u haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

A review of the dehydrated kalabasa pumpkin from last year...from crispy dry to fully fresh

Super Dry After Dehydration



Soaking



Soaking More



Fully Hydrated Chunks Ready for Feeding


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Yeah I bet it would be the same, there your weather is close to ours, it's warmer than ours in southern Ohio, but I don't know if it gets much warmer than us,


I think southern Ohio temps are fairly close. But southern Ohio does get ripe tomatoes and such sooner then where I am. I kinda think their underground temperature gets warmer sooner though. The black plastic could hold in the warmth gained by the sunshine through early spring days. Another thing I found out about melons, and such is that removing suckers is really important. Also once a plant gets a couple or so baby melons, don't allow it to keep trying to reproduce. That way it can concentrate everything to it's fruit. Hopefully, I'm not saying something you already know because I wish you success☺


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> The cat people among you might enjoy this


Too true. Mine leaps tall buildings with a single bound...


----------



## Cathie G

I found a new favorite song. It's by Aloe Blacc called "I Do". I like the way he did it on live with Kelly and Ryan today the best. I can't believe his voice range. It's amazing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I found a new favorite song. It's by Aloe Blacc called "I Do". I like the way he did it on live with Kelly and Ryan today the best. I can't believe his voice range. It's amazing.


Good song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> I think southern Ohio temps are fairly close. But southern Ohio does get ripe tomatoes and such sooner then where I am. I kinda think their underground temperature gets warmer sooner though. The black plastic could hold in the warmth gained by the sunshine through early spring days. Another thing I found out about melons, and such is that removing suckers is really important. Also once a plant gets a couple or so baby melons, don't allow it to keep trying to reproduce. That way it can concentrate everything to it's fruit. Hopefully, I'm not saying something you already know because I wish you success☺


No I didn't, thank you,


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Yes I like that recording too. I know I'm half nuts or cracked but if a song gets in my head I'm done for. And everyone else is too. I'll have to hear it for days on end until I get my fill. And I'm a gluten sometimes when it comes to music.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love it!


 When he finally gets it he paints it. Ohhh my garsh. I'm never going to see the end of this. His paintings already have toxic junk, radioactive love, etc And such stuff. Now it'll all be mixed with his perception of covid19. No wonder he wants to invent a shrink ray gun.


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Maybe because, of the band ever clear,


Could it be Everlast?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I found a new favorite song. It's by Aloe Blacc called "I Do". I like the way he did it on live with Kelly and Ryan today the best. I can't believe his voice range. It's amazing.


Gimme a minute... I’ve got to tube

Good voice.. nice lyrics..


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> When he finally gets it he paints it. Ohhh my garsh. I'm never going to see the end of this. His paintings already have toxic junk, radioactive love, etc And such stuff. Now it'll all be mixed with his perception of covid19. No wonder he wants to invent a shrink ray gun.


..I think I’m in love with your Brother!


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


And here is the biggest, wedding song of the year ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> ..I think I’m in love with your Brother!


He's so funny. Sometimes I'd like to pull my own hair out or his butt...he is a gift.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and HAPPY FRIDAY! I can actually say that there is a difference in the weekdays vs weekends... working from home is still work... and really annoying with a 6yr old and school lessons too... I’m praying that it doesn’t rain all weekend.. I need to be outside!!! Lol..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and HAPPY FRIDAY! I can actually say that there is a difference in the weekdays vs weekends... working from home is still work... and really annoying with a 6yr old and school lessons too... I’m praying that it doesn’t rain all weekend.. I need to be outside!!! Lol..



Yes! Happy Friday. Cold cold night, morning. Some areas here down to freezing overnight. Luckily most things that i have out are in protected areas, so not wilted....

Enjoy your weekend ?? My “no rain prayer“ is in the works!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think our weather is finally warming up. The 10 day forecast calls for days in the upper 70sF and nights in the 50sF. This means if the NEXT 10 day forecast also shows 50s at night I can remove all the restrictive fences that are keeping the tortoises in smaller yards (makes it easier on the keeper in the evening to find them to put them away), so they can stay out at night if they choose to do so. And I can turn off all the night time electricity and save $$ on the power bill!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy Friday y’all! Exciting news I just found out that my Leopard tort born 12/2018 is a boy! ?? boy that caught me off guard!


----------



## Yvonne G

Flashed at two. He must be big for his age.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all!

Son has finished work so we can wind down for the weekend now. Daughter and I have been baking as we are having a family Afternoon Tea party tomorrow afternoon. I’ll take photos... you’re all invited 

It rained this afternoon for the first time since we got home from NZ over a month ago. Our garden really needed it. I still went out for my walk. I would go stir crazy without that!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Happy Friday y’all! Exciting news I just found out that my Leopard tort born 12/2018 is a boy! ?? boy that caught me off guard!


Oh no!!! My greatest sympathy! I laugh in my sleeve.? I guess that's the polite thing to do right now.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Flashed at two. He must be big for his age.


Last weighed at 470 grams on March 5


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Happy Friday y’all! Exciting news I just found out that my Leopard tort born 12/2018 is a boy! ?? boy that caught me off guard!


Congrats!
*mentally reaches for the blue cigar*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all! 1-3 inches of snow tonight ahhhhg! Its almost may!


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Honey dew, and rock melon does okay for me, most years, but there kinda smaller than the ones I see in stores, but mine tend to be sweeter, most times


Yes. And a late summer amazing treat. So well worth all the work. Kroger doesn't even come close.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday all! 1-3 inches of snow tonight ahhhhg! Its almost may!


Our news promised snow today. Somehow I missed it...or whatever. O H I O?


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> And here is the biggest, wedding song of the year ?


I feel that way about my little tortoise...and all my critters.


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Yes. And a late summer amazing treat. So well worth all the work. Kroger doesn't even come close.


So true!!??


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Everyone must be enjoying the weekend as it’s awfully quiet in here.... it did rain most of the day yesterday although lightly but it looks like a nice forecast today and a few storms tonight.. I think our cold snap is gone.. I see 70F and above for the next two weeks... Pickles’ new yard is sprouting fine little grass blades everywhere! I am so excited because he has been wearing my transplants out.. He is the only one who seems happy about the new yard! Lol... he’s been out enjoying it daily while Toretto is on strike...Guess he doesn’t like having a neighbor.. Crusher is shyly starting to venture out in the other yard but he doesn’t stay out long yet... they are all using the Nightboxes just fine Dont have a clue what I’m going to do with myself all day;-)


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> Our news promised snow today. Somehow I missed it...or whatever. O H I O?


We where supposed to get snow yesterday, had a few snow flurries, but not much, and today, 50, whatever Michigan, so bipolar


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Everyone must be enjoying the weekend as it’s awfully quiet in here.... it did rain most of the day yesterday although lightly but it looks like a nice forecast today and a few storms tonight.. I think our cold snap is gone.. I see 70F and above for the next two weeks... Pickles’ new yard is sprouting fine little grass blades everywhere! I am so excited because he has been wearing my transplants out.. He is the only one who seems happy about the new yard! Lol... he’s been out enjoying it daily while Toretto is on strike...Guess he doesn’t like having a neighbor.. Crusher is shyly starting to venture out in the other yard but he doesn’t stay out long yet... they are all using the Nightboxes just fine Dont have a clue what I’m going to do with myself all day;-)



Happy Saturday. Overcast, cold & rain forecast for the better part of the day. The CORONA lockdown has most ppl honkered down, the hum of lawn mowers & weed whackers is still there, but not the normal buzz of activity. No school buses, less traffic in general.

The garden stuff - onions, lettuce, etc in containers are enjoying Springtime weather, as our the Spring flowering trees & bushes. Great display of lilac, white n pink dogwoods. Our peonies are reaching for the sky, nice buds and should be opening in a weeks time. The other perennials are pushing up. I just hope the deer don’t get to them!

Haven't been out kayaking for two weeks now, my co-kayakers don’t want to mingle too much AND the weather has been kind of crappy.

Last year about this time, we were down on the Virginia & North Carolina border in the Dismal Swamp.


----------



## JoesMum

I hope you will all join us for Afternoon Tea.

- Homemade scones made by me with strawberry jam and clotted cream. 
- Victoria Sandwich sponge cake made by Daughter
- Fruit tea loaf made by me
- Chocolate brownies made by Daughter
- Four kinds of sandwiches made by JoesDad and Son (they went a bit overboard with the quantity  )
Cheddar and homemade date &apple chutney, smoked salmon & cream cheese, egg mayo & cress, coronation chicken
- mini pork pies made by the supermarket


----------



## jeneliza

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 291448
> 
> I hope you will all join us for Afternoon Tea.
> 
> - Homemade scones made by me with strawberry jam and clotted cream.
> - Victoria Sandwich sponge cake made by Daughter
> - Fruit tea loaf made by me
> - Chocolate brownies made by Daughter
> - Four kinds of sandwiches made by JoesDad and Son (they went a bit overboard with the quantity  )
> Cheddar and homemade date &apple chutney, smoked salmon & cream cheese, egg mayo & cress, coronation chicken
> - mini pork pies made by the supermarket


So wish I could ?, all sounds so yummy


----------



## JoesMum

jeneliza said:


> So wish I could ?, all sounds so yummy


Virtual afternoon tea is zero calories.


----------



## jeneliza

JoesMum said:


> Virtual afternoon tea is zero calories.


More fun to actually eat it though ?


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday. Overcast, cold & rain forecast for the better part of the day. The CORONA lockdown has most ppl honkered down, the hum of lawn mowers & weed whackers is still there, but not the normal buzz of activity. No school buses, less traffic in general.
> 
> The garden stuff - onions, lettuce, etc in containers are enjoying Springtime weather, as our the Spring flowering trees & bushes. Great display of lilac, white n pink dogwoods. Our peonies are reaching for the sky, nice buds and should be opening in a weeks time. The other perennials are pushing up. I just hope the deer don’t get to them!
> 
> Haven't been out kayaking for two weeks now, my co-kayakers don’t want to mingle too much AND the weather has been kind of crappy.
> 
> Last year about this time, we were down on the Virginia & North Carolina border in the Dismal Swamp.
> 
> View attachment 291447


Wow, that doesn't even look like a swamp, from the photo,


----------



## JoesMum

Simple recipes....

*Irish Tea Loaf *

This is my Mum’s recipe. I have no idea why it’s in cups, but that’s handy for those of you over the Atlantic

Soak Overnight: 1lb dried fruit in 1 Cup black tea and 1 cup sugar (ideally Demerara but any will do)

Next day add 1 egg, 1 cup all purpose flour and 2 teaspoons baking powder and mix thoroughly (Doesn’t need a mixer)

Heat the oven to approx 240F/125C (fan) Add degrees if you don’t have a fan oven.

Grease and line a 1lb loaf tin or other cake tin. This doesn’t rise much due to all the fruit.

Bake slowly for approx 2 hours until a skewer poked in it comes out clean.

Good as it is, or spread with butter or with cheese.  Tastes even better the day after it’s made.



*English Fruit Scones*

Makes 6-8 depending on your cutter size

Preheat the oven to 200C/400F (fan) If no fan add 20 degrees

Rub together 8oz /225g all purpose flour, 3 tsp baking powder and 2oz/75g soft butter or margarine.

Stir in 1oz/40g sugar and 2oz/75g mixed dried fruit.

Break an egg, beat lightly with a fork and stir into the mix. Add milk a little at a time until you have a soft dough. (You won’t need much milk)

Flour the work surface. Pat the dough flat so it’s just over an inch (3cm) thick. Don’t make this too thin! Cut out circles with a cutter. The one I use is approx 1.25 inches diameter

Place on a floured baking sheet and bake for 12-15 minutes until the top is just starting to colour.

Serve warm. Spread with jam and cream or butter and jam.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Virtual afternoon tea is zero calories.


I will take the extra lbs just to sit at that table!!! Then take a gander at the new pond to see if you’ve gained any inhabitants;-) Then, ill extend my travels to kayak the dismal swamp with a friend to make up for all the delicious eats.. I can think of a few other friends I’d like to visit around the globe as well... pretty amazing to see what we were all doing this time last year..


----------



## EllieMay

jeneliza said:


> Wow, that doesn't even look like a swamp, from the photo,


I remember when he posted these photos last year... I expected to see a shadowy figure of a beautiful woman in a flowy dress..... fading out of the picture... like she had an important story to tell


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeneliza said:


> Wow, that doesn't even look like a swamp, from the photo,



The interesting thing about The Great Dismal Swamp is that there’s no inlet or outlet. Back in the slave trade days, ppl used to run & hide in these swampy lagoon areas..... it’s massive. Very few fish either as I recall - very acidic due to the swamp conditions.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Simple recipes....
> 
> *Irish Tea Loaf *
> 
> This is my Mum’s recipe. I have no idea why it’s in cups, but that’s handy for those of you over the Atlantic
> 
> Soak Overnight: 1lb dried fruit in 1 Cup black tea and 1 cup sugar (ideally Demerara but any will do)
> 
> Next day add 1 egg, 1 cup all purpose flour and 2 teaspoons baking powder and mix thoroughly (Doesn’t need a mixer)
> 
> Heat the oven to approx 240F/125C (fan) Add degrees if you don’t have a fan oven.
> 
> Grease and line a 1lb loaf tin or other cake tin. This doesn’t rise much due to all the fruit.
> 
> Bake slowly for approx 2 hours until a skewer poked in it comes out clean.
> 
> Good as it is, or spread with butter or with cheese.  Tastes even better the day after it’s made.
> 
> 
> 
> *English Fruit Scones*
> 
> Makes 6-8 depending on your cutter size
> 
> Preheat the oven to 200C/400F (fan) If no fan add 20 degrees
> 
> Rub together 8oz /225g all purpose flour, 3 tsp baking powder and 2oz/75g soft butter or margarine.
> 
> Stir in 1oz/40g sugar and 2oz/75g mixed dried fruit.
> 
> Break an egg, beat lightly with a fork and stir into the mix. Add milk a little at a time until you have a soft dough. (You won’t need much milk)
> 
> Flour the work surface. Pat the dough flat so it’s just over an inch (3cm) thick. Don’t make this too thin! Cut out circles with a cutter. The one I use is approx 1.25 inches diameter
> 
> Place on a floured baking sheet and bake for 12-15 minutes until the top is just starting to colour.
> 
> Serve warm. Spread with jam and cream or butter and jam.


I'm going to try the scones for breakfast. Maybe I'll get some of those lbs you promised.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I'd like to try the fruit loaf. I'll try it with raisins or dates as I'm not partial to other dried fruit.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne rubs her hands together ***
Maverick, Wagon Train, The Big Valley and The Virginian!!! Old westerns all day long! Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


Interesting how the knee joint bends when you swing the leg forward and yet holds firm without bending as you put weight on it. Good job, Ray! I'll bet it feels good to be up and about.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Interesting how the knee joint bends when you swing the leg forward and yet holds firm without bending as you put weight on it. Good job, Ray! I'll bet it feels good to be up and about.


Thanks Yvonne, when weight is put on the heal the leg locks so it won't bend. As I walk through the weight transfers to the toe and the knee unlocks.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne rubs her hands together ***
> Maverick, Wagon Train, The Big Valley and The Virginian!!! Old westerns all day long! Doesn't get much better than that.


James Garner. Robert Horton, Lee Majors, Doug McClure. James Garner and Lee Majors especially when they were young. **SWOON** Yeah that sounds like a good way to spend the weekend. We had a dog named Shiloh based off of the Virginian. LOL

-Meg
*stuffs the old soul back in the box*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


Awesome man! U’ll get the hang of it ?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


Excellent to see you mobile


----------



## JoesMum

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> James Garner. Robert Horton, Lee Majors, Doug McClure. James Garner and Lee Majors especially when they were young. **SWOON** Yeah that sounds like a good way to spend the weekend. We had a dog named Shiloh based off of the Virginian. LOL
> 
> -Meg
> *stuffs the old soul back in the box*


Hello! Have we welcomed you formally to the CDR? I’m Linda and I live in Kent in the South East of England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

JoesMom:: Not formally no... LOL Thank you for that. Long time lurker. Just got legit last fall when Pistachio came into my life.

-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


Great Job for you & Rose!!!! Was it comfortable for you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh for pete's sake! Who on earth ever thought Audy Murphy would make a good western movie leading man? He can't hold a candle to Gary Cooper, John Wayne, Randolf Scott. I tried watching one of his movies just now and it just doesn't work.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for pete's sake! Who on earth ever thought Audy Murphy would make a good western movie leading man? He can't hold a candle to Gary Cooper, John Wayne, Randolf Scott. I tried watching one of his movies just now and it just doesn't work.


I liked watching him like I like hallmark movies... but he doesn’t have the “rough stuff” ... what movie was it?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


Wow!!!!!!! ?You did so wonderful. I'll bet Rose is beside herself with happiness.


----------



## Kristoff

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> JoesMom:: Not formally no... LOL Thank you for that. Long time lurker. Just got legit last fall when Pistachio came into my life.
> 
> -Meg


Lurker? Ah, no wonder we've failed to welcome you formally earlier -- it's so dark in here. I'm slowly coming out of the shadows myself... I'm Lena, a long-time MIA.


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> The interesting thing about The Great Dismal Swamp is that there’s no inlet or outlet. Back in the slave trade days, ppl used to run & hide in these swampy lagoon areas..... it’s massive. Very few fish either as I recall - very acidic due to the swamp conditions.
> 
> View attachment 291473


Yes I read just a few types of fish, it does have a lake in the middle from what I read on it, very interesting for sure


----------



## Kristoff

@Cathie G and @Bambam1989, guess what I've finally got around to doing. 






Hope everyone's well. Happy to see @JoesMum's scone recipe (very timely) and @Ray--Opo's brand new leg. What else is new? 

We're well and still in Ottawa. Staying home. Thank goodness we have a backyard. And a new(ish) kitty. For those who're not on Facebook/Instagram, this is Aya, 7 months old:




Missed not-seeing you, roommates!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Lurker? Ah, no wonder we've failed to welcome you formally earlier -- it's so dark in here. I'm slowly coming out of the shadows myself... I'm Lena, a long-time MIA.



Good to see you Tovarishe, long time no see!


----------



## jeneliza

Kristoff said:


> @Cathie G and @Bambam1989, guess what I've finally got around to doing.
> 
> View attachment 291515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. Happy to see @JoesMum's scone recipe (very timely) and @Ray--Opo's brand new leg. What else is new?
> 
> We're well and still in Ottawa. Staying home. Thank goodness we have a backyard. And a new(ish) kitty. For those who're not on Facebook/Instagram, this is Aya, 7 months old:
> 
> View attachment 291516
> 
> 
> Missed not-seeing you, roommates!


Being your from Canada, do you know where or what use to be macnabville?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Lurker? Ah, no wonder we've failed to welcome you formally earlier -- it's so dark in here. I'm slowly coming out of the shadows myself... I'm Lena, a long-time MIA.


Have u been on the naughty stairs all this time ?? ?


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Being your from Canada, do you know where or what use to be macnabville?


Or also known as mcnabs mill


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Lurker? Ah, no wonder we've failed to welcome you formally earlier -- it's so dark in here. I'm slowly coming out of the shadows myself... I'm Lena, a long-time MIA.


LENA!!! You’ve been missed! Sabine shared an article about your daughter winning the snowman competition! I was proud to see y’all doing well;-) Beautiful house Pet you’ve gotten too.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> @Cathie G and @Bambam1989, guess what I've finally got around to doing.
> 
> View attachment 291515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. Happy to see @JoesMum's scone recipe (very timely) and @Ray--Opo's brand new leg. What else is new?
> 
> We're well and still in Ottawa. Staying home. Thank goodness we have a backyard. And a new(ish) kitty. For those who're not on Facebook/Instagram, this is Aya, 7 months old:
> 
> View attachment 291516
> 
> 
> Missed not-seeing you, roommates!


I luv u and really missed you. I'll show Joe your shelf. He needs cheered up with being locked up like a monkey in a cage.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have u been on the naughty stairs all this time ?? ?


We probably are now hehehe...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awesome man! U’ll get the hang of it ?


Thanks, I had it down before. But when I had to have surgery on my apputeed leg again. It's like starting over again. My brain has to readjust and I have to get the confidence to trust the leg.


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> I liked watching him like I like hallmark movies... but he doesn’t have the “rough stuff” ... what movie was it?


Who's Andy Murphy


Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I had it down before. But when I had to have surgery on my apputeed leg again. It's like starting over again. My brain has to readjust and I have to get the confidence to trust the leg.





EllieMay said:


> I liked watching him like I like hallmark movies... but he doesn’t have the “rough stuff” ... what movie was it?


Who's Andy Murphy? I know the others, but not who he is?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Excellent to see you mobile


Thanks, I will be sore tomorrow but I am going to walk every other day. To build up my strength. My doctor, prosthesis and therapist want me to wait. To get back to therapy but I had 2 years of therapy before my second surgery. So I am going for it. Rose learned a lot during my therapy and knows when I am doing something wrong. My muscles in my leg are starting to atrophy. I don't have any idea when I will get back to therapy with this virus.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I will be sore tomorrow but I am going to walk every other day. To build up my strength. My doctor, prosthesis and therapist want me to wait. To get back to therapy but I had 2 years of therapy before my second surgery. So I am going for it. Rose learned a lot during my therapy and knows when I am doing something wrong. My muscles in my leg are starting to atrophy. I don't have any idea when I will get back to therapy with this virus.


Prayers for it to be soon


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Great Job for you & Rose!!!! Was it comfortable for you?


Thanks Heather, the leg is very comfortable. The big mistake was I didn't have underwear on. I won't do that again. ?


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, the leg is very comfortable. The big mistake was I didn't have underwear on.☺ I won't do that again. ?


Non of my business, but I can't help but find that humoris, and see that as a lesson learned,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Wow!!!!!!! ?You did so wonderful. I'll bet Rose is beside herself with happiness.


Thanks Cathie, Rose was happy. I don't know if you can hear her but she was coaching me the whole time. She learned a lot from my previous therapy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> Non of my business, but I can't help but find that humoris, and see that as a lesson learned,


I find it humorous now. Not so much when I was walking. ?


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> I find it humorous now. Not so much when I was walking. ?


I bet, ?, all I can say is gold Bond,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> @Cathie G and @Bambam1989, guess what I've finally got around to doing.
> 
> View attachment 291515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. Happy to see @JoesMum's scone recipe (very timely) and @Ray--Opo's brand new leg. What else is new?
> 
> We're well and still in Ottawa. Staying home. Thank goodness we have a backyard. And a new(ish) kitty. For those who're not on Facebook/Instagram, this is Aya, 7 months old:
> 
> View attachment 291516
> 
> 
> Missed not-seeing you, roommates!


Great pic of your new family member.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> I bet, ?, all I can say is gold Bond,


Now you're making me laugh!?
This is what I use.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Now you're making me laugh!?
> This is what I use.
> View attachment 291534


That will definitely work too haha


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for pete's sake! Who on earth ever thought Audy Murphy would make a good western movie leading man? He can't hold a candle to Gary Cooper, John Wayne, Randolf Scott. I tried watching one of his movies just now and it just doesn't work.


I love the Jensen’s with Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot. I love the Jensen series of books!


----------



## jeneliza

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love the Jensen’s with Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot. I love the Jensen series of books!


Love Sam eillot, should watch lonesome dove, great mini series,


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Love Sam eillot, should watch lonesome dove, great mini series,


Book is good as well


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Sam Elliot would be welcome to come read me bed time stories anytime. 
-Meg


----------



## jeneliza

Right


Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sam Elliot would be welcome to come read me bed time stories anytime.
> -Meg


----------



## EllieMay

jeneliza said:


> Who's Andy Murphy
> 
> 
> Who's Andy Murphy? I know the others, but not who he is?


Audie Murphy... he was a handsome movie star back in the early 1900’s .. my grandmother was in love with him.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, the leg is very comfortable. The big mistake was I didn't have underwear on.☺ I won't do that again. ?


Lmao!!! TMI Ray !!! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sam Elliot would be welcome to come read me bed time stories anytime.
> -Meg


SAME!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love the Jensen’s with Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot. I love the Jensen series of books!


The Sacketts!!!!


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> Audie Murphy... he was a handsome movie star back in the early 1900’s .. my grandmother was in love with him.


Okay that's why I didn't know who he was


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! TMI Ray !!! ???


That's what I was thinking when I was writing it. But I did it anyway!


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Good to see you Tovarishe, long time no see!


Ah, comrade, none of us really can see in here, but it's good to not-see you too. Where are you in the world these days? How big is Sully now?


----------



## Kristoff

jeneliza said:


> Being your from Canada, do you know where or what use to be macnabville?


No idea. Is Olivier still around? He's more Canadian than I am...


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have u been on the naughty stairs all this time ?? ?


You'd know, my friend, you'd know. ? It used to be only a naughty "step" in my day. I see now we need the whole "stairs"?!?


----------



## jeneliza

Kristoff said:


> No idea. Is Olivier still around? He's more Canadian than I am...


It's now now as norivile, or something like that, I didn't know yesterday, it changed its name years ago


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> LENA!!! You’ve been missed! Sabine shared an article about your daughter winning the snowman competition! I was proud to see y’all doing well;-) Beautiful house Pet you’ve gotten too.


Heather! How are you and yours? Are you working from home?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> I luv u and really missed you. I'll show Joe your shelf. He needs cheered up with being locked up like a monkey in a cage.


Please do show it to him. I got the shelf -- a "shadowbox" -- at an auction supporting rescue cats here. Works perfectly to display his and Brandy's work. <3 How are you, Cathie? How are all your four-legged babies?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> We probably are now hehehe...


See my comment about the need for "stairs". ? We used to sit on armadillos before. Now almost everyone has a naughty step of their own, it seems.


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I had it down before. But when I had to have surgery on my apputeed leg again. It's like starting over again. My brain has to readjust and I have to get the confidence to trust the leg.


You're looking good, Ray!


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, the leg is very comfortable. The big mistake was I didn't have underwear on.☺ I won't do that again. ?


That and frying bacon. Saying just in case... before I head back to my naughty step ? 
(Love your sense of humour, Ray!)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> You'd know, my friend, you'd know. ? It used to be only a naughty "step" in my day. I see now we need the whole "stairs"?!?


Its more like 3 flights now lol


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Great pic of your new family member.


Thank you. I don't necessarily see the new shelf that way, but why not.  I think the cat turned out well too. ))


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its more like 3 flights now lol


What have you guys been up to all this time??  Or maybe I don't wanna know....


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates. (Do the new roommates know it's a term that encompasses all the timezones of the CDR?) Day 35 of captivity. Must be a Sunday because daughter got a Zoom call from her Sunday school... Though I guess the last time they called was three days ago. That doesn't add up. Hope at least someone is still keeping track of the days of the week. How's everyone holding up?


----------



## Kristoff

P.S. If it IS Sunday -- and that's a big "if" -- then Happy Easter! (Today's the Orthodox one.)
Here's what I made for y'all. I'll send Montgomery around with tea, coffee, or something stronger.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> What have you guys been up to all this time??  Or maybe I don't wanna know....


Well me.. since uve been gone , ive been divorced 4 times, married once , jail 7 times, and a hell of a run in with a piece of duct tape


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> P.S. If it IS Sunday -- and that's a big "if" -- then Happy Easter! (Today's the Orthodox one.)
> Here's what I made for y'all. I'll send Montgomery around with tea, coffee, or something stronger.
> 
> View attachment 291603


Aftr my afternoon tea, I really shouldn’t... but if you insist... Yummmmy ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> Thank you. I don't necessarily see the new shelf that way, but why not.  I think the cat turned out well too. ))


Nice shelf also!


----------



## jeneliza

JoesMum said:


> Aftr my afternoon tea, I really shouldn’t... but if you insist... Yummmmy ?


Now you guys are just teasing me ? because I am in a locked down state, I couldn't even get donuts, here nobody is open, boo for me,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> You're looking good, Ray!


Thanks Lena!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Found this picture scrolling thru my phone. 
I do not miss shoveling snow off the roof. I did finally put a metal roof on.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Please do show it to him. I got the shelf -- a "shadowbox" -- at an auction supporting rescue cats here. Works perfectly to display his and Brandy's work. <3 How are you, Cathie? How are all your four-legged babies?


I'm doing the usual and we're all fine. Joe isn't used to staying home though and he's been locked up by me since early March. It really cheered him up to see what you did with our card. I've not stopped him from going to church because it's small and they are doing the social distancing. He brought this card home from church today.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> See my comment about the need for "stairs". ? We used to sit on armadillos before. Now almost everyone has a naughty step of their own, it seems.


Well...it was too irresistible. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Ah, comrade, none of us really can see in here, but it's good to not-see you too. Where are you in the world these days? How big is Sully now?



Still here in Maryland, waiting for @Ray--Opo to fix that new shed up so that we can move in. Sully is our lil monster, doing well. I’m waiting for temps to increase so we can move her out side! Too heavy to easily lift now. I’m guessing about 80 lbs now. We’ll weigh her on the move outside. Nice to hear from u.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> P.S. If it IS Sunday -- and that's a big "if" -- then Happy Easter! (Today's the Orthodox one.)
> Here's what I made for y'all. I'll send Montgomery around with tea, coffee, or something stronger.
> 
> View attachment 291603



Nice looking pysanky & your breads. Any of those sesame seed?









Poppy Seed Filled Kolachi Roll


Poppy seed kolachi is a wildly popular Eastern European delicacy, a treat most find irresistible, especially paired with a great cup of coffee. Poppy seeds are found whole sprinkled on breads, rolls and cookies, but to release their true flavor Mom and Grandma knew you must grind them. Our fresh...




www.buttermaidbakery.com


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I will be sore tomorrow but I am going to walk every other day. To build up my strength. My doctor, prosthesis and therapist want me to wait. To get back to therapy but I had 2 years of therapy before my second surgery. So I am going for it. Rose learned a lot during my therapy and knows when I am doing something wrong. My muscles in my leg are starting to atrophy. I don't have any idea when I will get back to therapy with this virus.


How much you wanna bet Rose remembers every word they said? Slow and steady like a tortoise.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, Rose was happy. I don't know if you can hear her but she was coaching me the whole time. She learned a lot from my previous therapy.


Yes. I could hear your best coach.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings, my kayaking partner and I were able go get out & enjoy some fresh air, sun & water today! A bit breezy on the open water, but nice in the coves. Spotted a few Bald Eagles, a juvenile bald eagle, tons of herons & ospreys! All the migrating ospreys have returned from their Spring break down south. We did a little less than 10 miles before the winds picked up. Water is still cold, but warming.

Peaceful Pier



Exploring Our Cove


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Heather! How are you and yours? Are you working from home?


We are all good.and yes, I am... a crapload of webinars and Skype meetings while homeschooling and running daycare! I can’t even stand to be around my self anymore!!! Is all your family safe? I do see some posts from Oliver now and then..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings, my kayaking partner and I were able go get out & enjoy some fresh air, sun & water today! A bit breezy on the open water, but nice in the coves. Spotted a few Bald Eagles, a juvenile bald eagle, tons of herons & ospreys! All the migrating ospreys have returned from their Spring break down south. We did a little less than 10 miles before the winds picked up. Water is still cold, but warming.
> 
> Peaceful Pier
> View attachment 291647
> 
> 
> Exploring Our Cove
> View attachment 291648


Looks like a personal sanctuary!


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> P.S. If it IS Sunday -- and that's a big "if" -- then Happy Easter! (Today's the Orthodox one.)
> Here's what I made for y'all. I'll send Montgomery around with tea, coffee, or something stronger.
> 
> View attachment 291603


It all looks good but I’m thinking the eggs are pretty cool!


----------



## Cathie G

Here's some pictures of the little grand that was trying to be a December baby. But decided to hang in there long enough.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> P.S. If it IS Sunday -- and that's a big "if" -- then Happy Easter! (Today's the Orthodox one.)
> Here's what I made for y'all. I'll send Montgomery around with tea, coffee, or something stronger.
> 
> View attachment 291603




I meant to post this back to you!

Today #Orthodox world celebrates #Easter . We wish everyone well-being and spiritual harmony!
#ХристосВоскресе! 
С Праздником Светлой #Пасхи!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We are all good.and yes, I am... a crapload of webinars and Skype meetings while homeschooling and running daycare! I can’t even stand to be around my self anymore!!! Is all your family safe? I do see some posts from Oliver now and then..


I haven't seen Oli for a while. But It's always fun when I do. Today as usual, I was trying to get out of shopping but found myself doing it anyway. I'm glad I did. I got most of what I needed without a line. Even tp and paper towels.☺


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


It's neat that my latest favorite song comes up after when I play your video. I don't know if it's just something on my phone or if it comes up on other's also. As far as that other part goes, all I can say is "you hid it well!" Even Rose evidently didn't notice.??


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I think southern Ohio temps are fairly close. But southern Ohio does get ripe tomatoes and such sooner then where I am. I kinda think their underground temperature gets warmer sooner though. The black plastic could hold in the warmth gained by the sunshine through early spring days. Another thing I found out about melons, and such is that removing suckers is really important. Also once a plant gets a couple or so baby melons, don't allow it to keep trying to reproduce. That way it can concentrate everything to it's fruit. Hopefully, I'm not saying something you already know because I wish you success☺


How do you stop it from reproducing?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes I like that recording too. I know I'm half nuts or cracked but if a song gets in my head I'm done for. And everyone else is too. I'll have to hear it for days on end until I get my fill. And I'm a gluten sometimes when it comes to music.


LOL, I am exactly the same.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> Now you guys are just teasing me ? because I am in a locked down state, I couldn't even get donuts, here nobody is open, boo for me,


Maybe you can get week old donuts at 7-11?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I think southern Ohio temps are fairly close. But southern Ohio does get ripe tomatoes and such sooner then where I am. I kinda think their underground temperature gets warmer sooner though. The black plastic could hold in the warmth gained by the sunshine through early spring days. Another thing I found out about melons, and such is that removing suckers is really important. Also once a plant gets a couple or so baby melons, don't allow it to keep trying to reproduce. That way it can concentrate everything to it's fruit. Hopefully, I'm not saying something you already know because I wish you success☺


I have 2 tomato plants that get water from the drain tube from the A/C.
I never fertilized so the plants never were robust. We get like 6 average size tomatoes a week. They are over a year old. Not sure how long they will continue.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A review of the dehydrated kalabasa pumpkin from last year...from crispy dry to fully fresh
> 
> Super Dry After Dehydration
> View attachment 291199
> 
> 
> Soaking
> View attachment 291200
> 
> 
> Soaking More
> View attachment 291201
> 
> 
> Fully Hydrated Chunks Ready for Feeding
> View attachment 291202


After you dehydrated did you freeze them?


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> We where supposed to get snow yesterday, had a few snow flurries, but not much, and today, 50, whatever Michigan, so bipolar





Maro2Bear said:


> Still here in Maryland, waiting for @Ray--Opo to fix that new shed up so that we can move in. Sully is our lil monster, doing well. I’m waiting for temps to increase so we can move her out side! Too heavy to easily lift now. I’m guessing about 80 lbs now. We’ll weigh her on the move outside. Nice to hear from u.


What colors do you want me to paint the interior?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> How much you wanna bet Rose remembers every word they said? Slow and steady like a tortoise.


Oh yes, we have restored/ remodeled 2 homes. She was such a quick learner. She is a very detailed person.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's neat that my latest favorite song comes up after when I play your video. I don't know if it's just something on my phone or if it comes up on other's also. As far as that other part goes, all I can say is "you hid it well!" Even Rose evidently didn't notice.??


When I was getting tired I was not standing up straight. She kept reminding me to straighten up.?


----------



## jeneliza

Nope,


Ray--Opo said:


> Maybe you can get week old donuts at 7-11?


Nope, not that desperate, yet, anyway, I can always do the big store donuts , but there just not the same as fresh donut shop donuts, pre fried, frozen then baked, just isn't the same,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Here's some pictures of the little grand that was trying to be a December baby. But decided to hang in there long enough.


What a cutie. Remember to keep the humidity at 80%. Don't want any pyramiding. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and HAPPY FRIDAY! I can actually say that there is a difference in the weekdays vs weekends... working from home is still work... and really annoying with a 6yr old and school lessons too... I’m praying that it doesn’t rain all weekend.. I need to be outside!!! Lol..


Good Morning, And I completely skipped the weekend for CDR and we are now back on Monday. And our weather is overcast and gloomy. I love it.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Happy Friday y’all! Exciting news I just found out that my Leopard tort born 12/2018 is a boy! ?? boy that caught me off guard!


Congratulations and welcome to the club.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> Nope,
> Nope, not that desperate, yet, anyway, I can always do the big store donuts , but there just not the same as fresh donut shop donuts, pre fried, frozen then baked, just isn't the same,


I have 4 sons all living in your area. Grand Blanc, Ortonville, Davison.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Everyone must be enjoying the weekend as it’s awfully quiet in here.... it did rain most of the day yesterday although lightly but it looks like a nice forecast today and a few storms tonight.. I think our cold snap is gone.. I see 70F and above for the next two weeks... Pickles’ new yard is sprouting fine little grass blades everywhere! I am so excited because he has been wearing my transplants out.. He is the only one who seems happy about the new yard! Lol... he’s been out enjoying it daily while Toretto is on strike...Guess he doesn’t like having a neighbor.. Crusher is shyly starting to venture out in the other yard but he doesn’t stay out long yet... they are all using the Nightboxes just fine Dont have a clue what I’m going to do with myself all day;-)


I made pickle onions and a brown bread with chilli and seeds.


Will wait to give my opnion on how these turned out.


This isn't too bad, but could have done with a bit more salt. And it did not quite get the nice curry chilli flavour that I was going for.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning, I am so behind here. I started back on fri and trying to catch up. Did I miss a song from Sabine? Hope everyone is doing well with this virus thing happening. 
My oldest son called me yesterday. His boyhood friend died of the virus at 46 years old.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> I have 4 sons all living in your area. Grand Blanc, Ortonville, Davison.


Yes right next to me, i am the far East side of Burton, grandblanc is just down the Rd, to the South, about, 1/2 mile, and Davison is about 1/4 mile, I moved from ortonvile, I just went there last night for the best pizza around, Pappa Bella's, so worth the drive, pizza just isn't good in Genesee county, so you must be a formal michganer


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I made pickle onions and a brown bread with chilli and seeds.
> View attachment 291703
> 
> Will wait to give my opnion on how these turned out.
> View attachment 291704
> 
> This isn't too bad, but could have done with a bit more salt. And it did not quite get the nice curry chilli flavour that I was going for.


Yum!?


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Yep, right down the road, actually, 1/2 mile each way, I am on the far East side of Burton,


And ortonvile I moved here, from there, best pizza in the area , Pappa Bella's, I drove down there last night to get pizza from there, so you must be a formal michganer


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 291448
> 
> I hope you will all join us for Afternoon Tea.
> 
> - Homemade scones made by me with strawberry jam and clotted cream.
> - Victoria Sandwich sponge cake made by Daughter
> - Fruit tea loaf made by me
> - Chocolate brownies made by Daughter
> - Four kinds of sandwiches made by JoesDad and Son (they went a bit overboard with the quantity  )
> Cheddar and homemade date &apple chutney, smoked salmon & cream cheese, egg mayo & cress, coronation chicken
> - mini pork pies made by the supermarket


Love it. What is the occassion?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Simple recipes....
> 
> *Irish Tea Loaf *
> 
> This is my Mum’s recipe. I have no idea why it’s in cups, but that’s handy for those of you over the Atlantic
> 
> Soak Overnight: 1lb dried fruit in 1 Cup black tea and 1 cup sugar (ideally Demerara but any will do)
> 
> Next day add 1 egg, 1 cup all purpose flour and 2 teaspoons baking powder and mix thoroughly (Doesn’t need a mixer)
> 
> Heat the oven to approx 240F/125C (fan) Add degrees if you don’t have a fan oven.
> 
> Grease and line a 1lb loaf tin or other cake tin. This doesn’t rise much due to all the fruit.
> 
> Bake slowly for approx 2 hours until a skewer poked in it comes out clean.
> 
> Good as it is, or spread with butter or with cheese.  Tastes even better the day after it’s made.
> 
> 
> 
> *English Fruit Scones*
> 
> Makes 6-8 depending on your cutter size
> 
> Preheat the oven to 200C/400F (fan) If no fan add 20 degrees
> 
> Rub together 8oz /225g all purpose flour, 3 tsp baking powder and 2oz/75g soft butter or margarine.
> 
> Stir in 1oz/40g sugar and 2oz/75g mixed dried fruit.
> 
> Break an egg, beat lightly with a fork and stir into the mix. Add milk a little at a time until you have a soft dough. (You won’t need much milk)
> 
> Flour the work surface. Pat the dough flat so it’s just over an inch (3cm) thick. Don’t make this too thin! Cut out circles with a cutter. The one I use is approx 1.25 inches diameter
> 
> Place on a floured baking sheet and bake for 12-15 minutes until the top is just starting to colour.
> 
> Serve warm. Spread with jam and cream or butter and jam.


Ahhh thank you so much.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, I am so behind here. I started back on fri and trying to catch up. Did I miss a song from Sabine? Hope everyone is doing well with this virus thing happening.
> My oldest son called me yesterday. His boyhood friend died of the virus at 46 years old.


I am sorry to hear that,


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I remember when he posted these photos last year... I expected to see a shadowy figure of a beautiful woman in a flowy dress..... fading out of the picture... like she had an important story to tell


The lady of the lake!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> Yes right next to me, i am the far East side of Burton, grandblanc is just down the Rd, to the South, about, 1/2 mile, and Davison is about 1/4 mile, I moved from ortonvile, I just went there last night for the best pizza around, Pappa Bella's, so worth the drive, pizza just isn't good in Genesee county, so you must be a formal michganer


Yes, lived there a good part of my life. Ortonville was where all my sons were born. I finally ended up in Ludington. Rose and I were snowbirds for a few years. After the accident it was hard to continue. So we sold the home in Ludington. Papa Bellas is the best. I also loved the breadsticks at Annie McFees. I think the restaurant has a different name now. Cant forget Luckys for a good steak in Davison.


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> I am sorry to hear that,


Wow, I didn't realize you where old enough to have a son my age, you don't seem old enough to have sons that old


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


Oh well done. That is brilliant. Very proud of you.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes, lived there a good part of my life. Ortonville was where all my sons were born. I finally ended up in Ludington. Rose and I were snowbirds for a few years. After the accident it was hard to continue. So we sold the home in Ludington. Papa Bellas is the best. I also loved the breadsticks at Annie McFees. I think the restaurant has a different name now. Cant forget Luckys for a good steak in Davison.


All good restaurants, and McFee still has the best bread sticks, so you must have lived there when I was there, I lived on east glass for a few years, then moved to trailer park, that was different, lol. Then we brought a house,


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Lurker? Ah, no wonder we've failed to welcome you formally earlier -- it's so dark in here. I'm slowly coming out of the shadows myself... I'm Lena, a long-time MIA.


Yayyyy. We have missed you. Are you going to share some of those gorgeous pics of your cat?


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> All good restaurants, and McFee still has the best bread sticks, so you must have lived there when I was there, I lived on east glass for a few years, then moved to trailer park, that was different, lol. Then we brought a house,


But I grew up in white lake, not the same town now, that's for sure,


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> You'd know, my friend, you'd know. ? It used to be only a naughty "step" in my day. I see now we need the whole "stairs"?!?


Well since we are now supposed to be practicing social distancing we are going to need a couple of stairs so we can make sure there is enough disctance between all of us sitting on the naughty stairs.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> See my comment about the need for "stairs". ? We used to sit on armadillos before. Now almost everyone has a naughty step of their own, it seems.


Well we wouldn't fit in with rest of you in the CDR if we did not have a naughty step of our own.. just saying.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its more like 3 flights now lol



almost snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> P.S. If it IS Sunday -- and that's a big "if" -- then Happy Easter! (Today's the Orthodox one.)
> Here's what I made for y'all. I'll send Montgomery around with tea, coffee, or something stronger.
> 
> View attachment 291603


oohh Yum yum yum


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well me.. since uve been gone , ive been divorced 4 times, married once , jail 7 times, and a hell of a run in with a piece of duct tape


You forgot to mention you having to chase the Leprechaun...


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> Now you guys are just teasing me ? because I am in a locked down state, I couldn't even get donuts, here nobody is open, boo for me,


Linda gave you the recipe. Go and make your own. It will give you something to do and you don't have to rely on other people to make it for you. Beside just imagine how nice it will be having made it yourself.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Here's some pictures of the little grand that was trying to be a December baby. But decided to hang in there long enough.


Awweee what a cutie pie.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, I am so behind here. I started back on fri and trying to catch up. Did I miss a song from Sabine? Hope everyone is doing well with this virus thing happening.
> My oldest son called me yesterday. His boyhood friend died of the virus at 46 years old.


oh no Shame. My condolences.


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. It seems that we have a few lost souls returning to the fold. It is great to not see old faces and the new faces as well of course.

We are getting some nice drizzle, which means that I don't have to water my garden tonight, although I have come to enjoy doing that. It helps to destress.

I hope that everyone is having an awesome Monday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> How do you stop it from reproducing?



Just pinch off any new flowers (or new baby melons).


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I made pickle onions and a brown bread with chilli and seeds.
> View attachment 291703
> 
> Will wait to give my opnion on how these turned out.
> View attachment 291704
> 
> This isn't too bad, but could have done with a bit more salt. And it did not quite get the nice curry chilli flavour that I was going for.



Carol, are those onions from your garden? ??


----------



## jeneliza

CarolM said:


> Linda gave you the recipe. Go and make your own. It will give you something to do and you don't have to rely on other people to make it for you. Beside just imagine how nice it will be having made it yourself.


I probably will, but because I have to cook every day or almost , because I am so picky about food, and don't like fast-food, it's always so much nicer to enjoy food cooked for you . Lol,( I was a baker/ cake decorator for years, and worked in food for over 20 years , before I changed to grooming, got burnned out, cooking and baking kinda lost it's fun, I still take orders for cakes etc, but it's just not as fun anymore, )


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Hi folks, think I might be back for a while. Been working, helping a friend , all winter here. Now it is time for me to get back to my life, and my torts and other animals.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> @Cathie G and @Bambam1989, guess what I've finally got around to doing.
> 
> View attachment 291515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. Happy to see @JoesMum's scone recipe (very timely) and @Ray--Opo's brand new leg. What else is new?
> 
> We're well and still in Ottawa. Staying home. Thank goodness we have a backyard. And a new(ish) kitty. For those who're not on Facebook/Instagram, this is Aya, 7 months old:
> 
> View attachment 291516
> 
> 
> Missed not-seeing you, roommates!


I LOVE your wall hanging. It's very special.


----------



## Yvonne G

jeneliza said:


> Who's Andy Murphy
> 
> 
> Who's Andy Murphy? I know the others, but not who he is?


Audie Murphy. He was a decorated war hero cum movie star. Starred in many movies in the '50s and '60s, but, in my view, just wasn't 'cowboy hero' material.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi folks, think I might be back for a while. Been working, helping a friend , all winter here. Now it is time for me to get back to my life, and my torts and other animals.


You've been missed. How did the sulcata shed work out this winter?


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Yvonne G said:


> You've been missed. How did the sulcata shed work out this winter?


Well, I never got it completed in time. It will be done very soon though. Ran out of money to complete it and then the weather hit. I have one wall to complete and add heat.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

I got called away to help a friend in another part of the state and have not been home till now. My hubby took care of all the animals while I was gone. Now, I really have my work cut out for me. Getting everything back right and back on track.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

I missed not being here too!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Where I was staying, I did not have internet for most of the time. But, things will get back on track now that I am home!


----------



## jeneliza

Yvonne G said:


> Audie Murphy. He was a decorated war hero cum movie star. Starred in many movies in the '50s and '60s, but, in my view, just wasn't 'cowboy hero' material.


I googled him, but still don't recognize him, lol, but I don't really watch alot of tv, or movies etc, I am ADD, so o can't sit that long, lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cheryl Hills said:


> Where I was staying, I did not have internet for most of the time. But, things will get back on track now that I am home!



Wow...a place w/o the internet! Welcome back.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just pinch off any new flowers (or new baby melons).


Okay. Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Carol, are those onions from your garden? ??


Unfortunately not. I did not plant onions. But I do need to do that.


----------



## CarolM

jeneliza said:


> I probably will, but because I have to cook every day or almost , because I am so picky about food, and don't like fast-food, it's always so much nicer to enjoy food cooked for you . Lol,( I was a baker/ cake decorator for years, and worked in food for over 20 years , before I changed to grooming, got burnned out, cooking and baking kinda lost it's fun, I still take orders for cakes etc, but it's just not as fun anymore, )


Oh okay. I totally get it. I only really enjoy cooking when I decide I want to try and make something. But having to cook supper everyday has taken the joy out of it, I also tend to enjoy food someone else has cooked rather than my own. That is not to say that I am a bad cook, just that I like other peoples food more. So i totally understand. You most probably have a quick and easy recipe if you have been baking for 20 years.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi folks, think I might be back for a while. Been working, helping a friend , all winter here. Now it is time for me to get back to my life, and my torts and other animals.


Welcome back Cheryl. You were missed as well.


----------



## CarolM

Cheryl Hills said:


> Where I was staying, I did not have internet for most of the time. But, things will get back on track now that I am home!


Yayyy.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I made pickle onions and a brown bread with chilli and seeds.
> View attachment 291703
> 
> Will wait to give my opnion on how these turned out.
> View attachment 291704
> 
> This isn't too bad, but could have done with a bit more salt. And it did not quite get the nice curry chilli flavour that I was going for.


Looks really good... I have never tried either.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, I am so behind here. I started back on fri and trying to catch up. Did I miss a song from Sabine? Hope everyone is doing well with this virus thing happening.
> My oldest son called me yesterday. His boyhood friend died of the virus at 46 years old.


How sad! I know that they are starting to lift a lot of the restrictions but I really hope everyone will continue to be safe!


----------



## EllieMay

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi folks, think I might be back for a while. Been working, helping a friend , all winter here. Now it is time for me to get back to my life, and my torts and other animals.


Welcome back Cheryl!


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> I probably will, but because I have to cook every day or almost , because I am so picky about food, and don't like fast-food, it's always so much nicer to enjoy food cooked for you . Lol,( I was a baker/ cake decorator for years, and worked in food for over 20 years , before I changed to grooming, got burnned out, cooking and baking kinda lost it's fun, I still take orders for cakes etc, but it's just not as fun anymore, )


Watch out! The CDR will infect you. I was burned out on painting, stenciling, finishing wood etc For years until their Christmas card exchange this year.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cheryl Hills said:


> Where I was staying, I did not have internet for most of the time. But, things will get back on track now that I am home!


Wow! I'm so glad you're back.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> What a cutie. Remember to keep the humidity at 80%. Don't want any pyramiding. ?


Yea, we'll have to keep the humidity up! He's giving his first time parents a trial by fire. I think he enjoys exercising his lungs.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have 2 tomato plants that get water from the drain tube from the A/C.
> I never fertilized so the plants never were robust. We get like 6 average size tomatoes a week. They are over a year old. Not sure how long they will continue.


Nice. I'd be sure to at least let one tomato give you some volunteers. They are even stronger then the parent. I had that happen one year. It happened during a summer drought. I had nice tomatoes and most other peoples died.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When I was getting tired I was not standing up straight. She kept reminding me to straighten up.?


Well then...I should have known.?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh okay. I totally get it. I only really enjoy cooking when I decide I want to try and make something. But having to cook supper everyday has taken the joy out of it, I also tend to enjoy food someone else has cooked rather than my own. That is not to say that I am a bad cook, just that I like other peoples food more. So i totally understand. You most probably have a quick and easy recipe if you have been baking for 20 years.


What took the fun out of cooking for me was, "That again? I'm sick of that." And yet when I asked for suggestions on shopping day no one had any.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Looks really good... I have never tried either.


The pickled onion is brown vinegar, two whole chilli's, two bay leaves , a spoon of sugar, some salt and baby onions of course. Put the onions in the vinegar with the chilli and bay leaves and leave them for a week or two until they are pickled. They will turn brown. 
The bread was 500g wheat flour, 10g instant yeast, mixed nuts blitzed, some curry powder, some dried chilli, some turmeric, some salt, and then about 400ml of warm buttermilk and water. Some olive oil. Mix all together. Spray your bread tin with spray and cook. Put your mixture in, then leave it for an hour to rise. Then bake at 200c degrees for 30min. Knock the bread and if it sounds hollow then it is done. The flour, yeast, 30ml olive oil, salt and water is the standard mix. And you can add anything you like. You make it a sweet bread by mixing in cinnamon and raisins, or a fruit mix. Or you can add cheese and cooked onion. Play around with the recipe until you get something you like.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> What took the fun out of cooking for me was, "That again? I'm sick of that." And yet when I asked for suggestions on shopping day no one had any.


That is exactly it. You ask them what they want for supper, they say they don't know. So you make a suggestion and then you get... No i don't feel like that. But they can't tell you what they want. Aarrggghhh


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning, And I completely skipped the weekend for CDR and we are now back on Monday. And our weather is overcast and gloomy. I love it.


I got to see you anyway. ? Sometimes, on my phone, it takes a day or so before I can see a new post.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Love it. What is the occassion?


Something different to while away the lockdown. No particula occasion, but something we could all contribute to


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is exactly it. You ask them what they want for supper, they say they don't know. So you make a suggestion and then you get... No i don't feel like that. But they can't tell you what they want. Aarrggghhh


My lot have always got what they were given and had to put up or shut up 

They can all cook which is good during lockdown because if we take turns then we get more variety


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> My lot have always got what they were given and had to put up or shut up
> 
> They can all cook which is good during lockdown because if we take turns then we get more variety


You are so lucky. My hubby and youngest have both categorily stated they have no interest in cooking. My eldest does not mind and can cook the basics, but he is busy with university as they are doing online learning for now.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> You are so lucky. My hubby and youngest have both categorily stated they have no interest in cooking. My eldest does not mind and can cook the basics, but he is busy with university as they are doing online learning for now.


I made aure both of my two could cook before they went to university. They both thank me for it now as it saved them a lot of money being able to cook decent meals when they were on a student budget.

Son tends to cook to eat. He can be good of he’s bothered. Daughter is an instinctive cook. Like me she uses recipes for guidance rather than always following them to the letter. Unlike me she also adores baking. I can and do bake, but she’s the real cake making fanatic. She bakes as a stress reliever and her brother and her colleagues are more than willing to eat it.

My husband likes to meticulously plan what he cooks. He doesn’t cook often and follows recipes to the letter. He also like to charge on the barbecue


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I made aure both of my two could cook before they went to university. They both thank me for it now as it saved them a lot of money being able to cook decent meals when they were on a student budget.
> 
> Son tends to cook to eat. He can be good of he’s bothered. Daughter is an instinctive cook. Like me she uses recipes for guidance rather than always following them to the letter. Unlike me she also adores baking. I can and do bake, but she’s the real cake making fanatic. She bakes as a stress reliever and her brother and her colleagues are more than willing to eat it.
> 
> My husband likes to meticulously plan what he cooks. He doesn’t cook often and follows recipes to the letter. He also like to charge on the barbecue


Good on you.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is exactly it. You ask them what they want for supper, they say they don't know. So you make a suggestion and then you get... No i don't feel like that. But they can't tell you what they want. Aarrggghhh


Amen.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I made aure both of my two could cook before they went to university. They both thank me for it now as it saved them a lot of money being able to cook decent meals when they were on a student budget.
> 
> Son tends to cook to eat. He can be good of he’s bothered. Daughter is an instinctive cook. Like me she uses recipes for guidance rather than always following them to the letter. Unlike me she also adores baking. I can and do bake, but she’s the real cake making fanatic. She bakes as a stress reliever and her brother and her colleagues are more than willing to eat it.
> 
> My husband likes to meticulously plan what he cooks. He doesn’t cook often and follows recipes to the letter. He also like to charge on the barbecue


I would say I'm an instinctive cook too. I find the basic ingredients and add my favorite additions. Fudge is great with a 12oz can of condensed milk and 3 cups of sugar cooked until hardball stage. If you want chocolate add it in the cooking stage. After that it's up to you. Even blond is good with dried cherries, nuts, vanilla, maybe some butter. Or just peanut butter. Oh no! Now I have to make fudge!


----------



## jeneliza

CarolM said:


> Oh okay. I totally get it. I only really enjoy cooking when I decide I want to try and make something.  But having to cook supper everyday has taken the joy out of it, I also tend to enjoy food someone else has cooked rather than my own. That is not to say that I am a bad cook, just that I like other peoples food more. So i totally understand. You most probably have a quick and easy recipe if you have been baking for 20 years.


Yes,, it's definitely not a favorite anymore, I said hey, I like cooking, baking, become a baker\ cake decorator it be fun, after the newist wore off, it wasn't fun anymore, so now I work with dogs, so much better, even a bad day, I still get to be around dogs, which honestly I like working with better than people, working around the public, is so draining, they make a fun job, suck, lol...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey @Ray--Opo , here’s an up-to-date video of our Sully chowing down on fresh Florida cactus pads & blossoms, along with dandelion, grass, weeds, Mazuri & a few cabbage leaves.

Enjoy.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo , here’s an up-to-date video of our Sully chowing down on fresh Florida cactus pads & blossoms, along with dandelion, grass, weeds, Mazuri & a few cabbage leaves.
> 
> Enjoy.


Made short work of that didn’t she!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh well done. That is brilliant. Very proud of you.


Thanks Carol, I will be back on it tomorrow. I over did it that 1st day. Took me 2 days to recover.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo , here’s an up-to-date video of our Sully chowing down on fresh Florida cactus pads & blossoms, along with dandelion, grass, weeds, Mazuri & a few cabbage leaves.
> 
> Enjoy.


That is great! I had a smile on my face the whole time!?
Glad Sully enjoyed the cactus.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> All good restaurants, and McFee still has the best bread sticks, so you must have lived there when I was there, I lived on east glass for a few years, then moved to trailer park, that was different, lol. Then we brought a house,


I was right near you. I lived on the back of Seymour Lake. On the road off of Seymour lake Rd called Lakeview. I was there from 80 to 91. Then divorce changed that. My son's all grew up there before coming adults.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> oh no Shame. My condolences.


Thanks, it is sad. I treated him like my own. He really had no father in his life.


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> Yes,, it's definitely not a favorite anymore, I said hey, I like cooking, baking, become a baker\ cake decorator it be fun, after the newist wore off, it wasn't fun anymore, so now I work with dogs, so much better, even a bad day, I still get to be around dogs, which honestly I like working with better than people, working around the public, is so draining, they make a fun job, suck, lol...


You might like the "Lucky Dog" Saturday morning show I watch that's instead of cartoons. It's on channel 10 CBS here between 9 and 10 AM.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> I was right near you. I lived on the back of Seymour Lake. On the road off of Seymour lake Rd called Lakeview. I was there from 80 to 91. Then divorce changed that. My son's all grew up there before coming adults.


I wasn't there yet, lol, still in high school, but I use to walk my dog down both of those roads and in the grave pit, it had the most beautiful lake/ pond from the digging, sadly it's all houses now, but at least they put limits on how much land you need before you can build a house, in Brandon two, to late for that land, but at least it remain kinda of a small town,


----------



## jeneliza

Cathie G said:


> You might like the "Lucky Dog" Saturday morning show I watch that's instead of cartoons. It's on channel 10 CBS here between 9 and 10 AM.


I think I might have seen it, but I usually am working, Saturday, bit lately I been just sitting because I am laid off,


----------



## Ray--Opo

My oldest is 42. Did you go to Brandon High?


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> I wasn't there yet, lol, still in high school, but I use to walk my dog down both of those roads and in the grave pit, it had the most beautiful lake/ pond from the digging, sadly it's all houses now, but at least they put limits on how much land you need before you can build a house, in Brandon two, to late for that land, but at least it remain kinda of a small town,


Of course the grave pit wasn't , on Seymour, but I am sure you where it was, oh one other amazing place, Cook's, still love going there for some ice cream,


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> My oldest is 42. Did you go to Brandon High?


No, I went to walled lake central,bi grew up in white lake, ( union lake)


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> No, I went to walled lake central,bi grew up in white lake, ( union lake)


My husband, grew up in Clarkston his dad was cheif 2 for Clarkston, back then,


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> My husband, grew up in Clarkston his dad was cheif 2 for Clarkston,fire department, back then,


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, it is sad. I treated him like my own. He really had no father in his life.


I am so sorry, about your lost, no m how many years pass we never loss our bond with special friends in our lives, I will keep you and your son in my prayers,


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> No, I went to walled lake central,bi grew up in white lake, ( union lake)


Loved Cooks ice cream, I knew when spring was coming. When the wind would blow from the west and I could smell the cows from the fields thawing out.
I grew up in White lake but we had a Union Lake address. I lived there my junior and senior years. Lived at the corner of Elizabeth Lake Rd and Williams Lake Rd. In the Foxbay subdivision. The kids on the other side of Elizabeth Lake Rd went to Walled lake schools. I went to Waterford Twp High. 
You probably don't know of Waterford Twp High. It was tore down in the 80's.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Loved Cooks ice cream, I knew when spring was coming. When the wind would blow from the west and I could smell the cows from the fields thawing out.
> I grew up in White lake but we had a Union Lake address. I lived there my junior and senior years. Lived at the corner of Elizabeth Lake Rd and Williams Lake Rd. In the Foxbay subdivision. The kids on the other side of Elizabeth Lake Rd went to Walled lake schools. I went to Waterford Twp High.
> You probably don't know of Waterford Twp High. It was tore down in the 80's.


 I grew up on Union lake Rd, not far from oxbow road house, that whole Field is now House, the sliding hill gone, all huge house now, and yes I know of water Ford twp, my mom and her siblings went there, and my father and law did as well his parents where teacher there, lol


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Yes,, it's definitely not a favorite anymore, I said hey, I like cooking, baking, become a baker\ cake decorator it be fun, after the newist wore off, it wasn't fun anymore, so now I work with dogs, so much better, even a bad day, I still get to be around dogs, which honestly I like working with better than people, working around the public, is so draining, they make a fun job, suck, lol...


My husband father's name was Neil Ashley,my mother last name was Lafave, I know you probably know one of the Lafaves, there where 6 kids, two where twin boys,


----------



## Cathie G

jeneliza said:


> I think I might have seen it, but I usually am working, Saturday, bit lately I been just sitting because I am laid off,


Well...I'll be hoping and praying with you for the stimulus and unemployment check to arrive sooner then later for you. I just enjoy that show even though I can't do dogs. It does kinda give me some insight into other animals. But we have our Tom the dog trainer too. We're blessed.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Loved Cooks ice cream, I knew when spring was coming. When the wind would blow from the west and I could smell the cows from the fields thawing out.
> I grew up in White lake but we had a Union Lake address. I lived there my junior and senior years. Lived at the corner of Elizabeth Lake Rd and Williams Lake Rd. In the Foxbay subdivision. The kids on the other side of Elizabeth Lake Rd went to Walled lake schools. I went to Waterford Twp High.
> You probably don't know of Waterford Twp High. It was tore down in the 80's.


it was actually tore down after I moved, so I believe it was late 90s it's now a shopping strip, they kept the track however


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo , here’s an up-to-date video of our Sully chowing down on fresh Florida cactus pads & blossoms, along with dandelion, grass, weeds, Mazuri & a few cabbage leaves.
> 
> Enjoy.


I have to get your recipe!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> I grew up on Union lake Rd, not far from oxbow road house, that whole Field is now House, the sliding hill gone, all huge house now, and yes I know of water Ford twp, my mom and her siblings went there, and my father and law did as well his parents where teacher there, lol


Wow ask them if they remember a Ray Decker. I hope your father in law's last name wasn't Lerner. That teacher Mr. Lerner didn't like me.?


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow ask them if they remember a Ray Decker. I hope your father in law's last name wasn't Lerner. That teacher Mr. Lerner didn't like me.?


No his last name was Ashley, like the first name, he's parents where as so me and Mrs Ashley, he's dad started Ashley relays, I will ask my mom. If she remembers you,


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> No his last name was Ashley, like the first name, he's parents where as so me and Mrs Ashley, he's dad started Ashley relays, I will ask my mom. If she remembers you,


What year did you graduate?


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> it was actually tore down after I moved, so I believe it was late 90s it's now a shopping strip, they kept the track however


Yeah I can't remember. It was either my 10 year reunion or 20 year that we were talking about that you could buy a brick from the school for 10 dollars. So that was 86 or 96.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> No his last name was Ashley, like the first name, he's parents where as so me and Mrs Ashley, he's dad started Ashley relays, I will ask my mom. If she remembers you,


That sounds familiar. I will have to ask my sister if she remembers the name.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> That sounds familiar. I will have to ask my sister if she remembers the name.


I have a waterlog yearbook around here, lol,


----------



## charlygal123

Morning everyone! Well it’s morning here sort of ?


----------



## EllieMay

charlygal123 said:


> Morning everyone! Well it’s morning here sort of ?


Good morning back , though it’s a little late;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Hubby made it home early this morning so I’m going to venture out to town and restock the pantry... YAY!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I figured out an easy way to know where I left off reading this thread. Yesterday I was interrupted while reading the CDR, and I just turned my Kindle off, leaving it on the CDR. Today when I turned it back on, it was still on the page I was reading, but three more pages of posts had loaded behind it.


----------



## jeneliza

Yvonne G said:


> I figured out an easy way to know where I left off reading this thread. Yesterday I was interrupted while reading the CDR, and I just turned my Kindle off, leaving it on the CDR. Today when I turned it back on, it was still on the page I was reading, but three more pages of posts had loaded behind it.


But then that's half the fun, trying to find and follow along with the thread, lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Tuesday everyone! Hope you all dont get bored out of ur minds


----------



## Crush da Baum

Hello from the insiiiiiiiiide. lol


----------



## jeneliza

so I went out to the store today, I can't believe the disrespectful behavior, I was waiting for a funeral procession yes it was a mile long with firemen policemen etc pretty sure it was for one of our officers that died from the covid-19 however people were just cutting in front of it and cutting them off and getting in between them sorry to post but this just made me so angry, I need to see how many other people feel like this is so above the normal disrespectful behavior,


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! Hope you all dont get bored out of ur minds


Why should anyone be bored with staying home....I love staying home...because I am old and live alone...I can do whatever I want whenever I want it...without NASCAR on the weekends I am sort of floating around not knowing what to do...no race, and I sure don't want to be forced to do actual work...so yesterday as example...first I fed the birds, then I binged watched a show about Autopsies....every movie star that died, did it behind drugs...so anyway, watched that for a few hours, then changed to a show about serial killers, ordinary murderers, and rapists, then played outside with my box turtles until they all hid...oh, I did set up a 75 gallon tank thing for my little water turtle.. oh hell, gonna go sit outside and watch my flowers grow and the cars go my house...or maybe I'll go to town and pretend I'm looking for something...or maybe I'll have a nap...I forgot about this...
my cat Smokey was given a cat tree that he loved...so Sunday he jumped up to his sleeping spot and the darned thing broke sending Smokey to jump into the closed window where my full cup of hot coffee was...use your freakin imagination on this one...it was so funny...was really kind of upset Smokey I laughed at him...a friend fixed it right away


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> so I went out to the store today, I can't believe the disrespectful behavior, I was waiting for a funeral procession yes it was a mile long with firemen policemen etc pretty sure it was for one of our officers that died from the covid-19 however people were just cutting in front of it and cutting them off and getting in between them sorry to post but this just made me so angry, I need to see how many other people feel like this is so above the normal disrespectful behavior,


Im prob wrong person to answer( i get angry if someone cuts me off.. nvermind a funeral! But yeah.. that deserves a beat down


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im prob wrong person to answer( i get angry if someone cuts me off.. nvermind a funeral! But yeah.. that deserves a beat down


Right, I know people have become more self involved over the years, but this was way too much!! If you're parents didn't teach them , then social normalcy should have, at least in my opinion,


----------



## jeneliza

Honestly I couldn't even believe what I was watching, still complete in shock over the complete lack of respect,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ive never seen that happen in my life. Then again im only 19


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive never seen that happen in my life. Then again im only 19


This was the first time I have ever seen it, and I hope I never see it again, because it made my blood boil, and I usually pretty chill,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> This was the first time I have ever seen it, and I hope I never see it again, because it made my blood boil, and I usually pretty chill,


Well.. i know how to p*ss u off now lol


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. i know how to p*ss u off now lol


Lol.. yes but I believe you have more respect,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Lol.. yes but I believe you have more respect,


Depends.. if i havent had my coffee yet hmm i might not be able to wait. ?


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Depends.. if i havent had my coffee yet hmm i might not be able to wait. ?


Okay, well I can see the emergency there, lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Luke Combs fans? ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday all.

Large storm blowing in. Got some lawn edging & outside trimming done & then the rains & winds arrived. Sooooo, time to head downstairs & goof off a bit.

I still have plenty of Cherry limbs left in my shed from my by the road find a few weeks back. Ive made a few things, but how many little objects & tea lights does one need! Ive been taking the limbs and shaping on the lathe into little “blanks” (think rolling pin size) for some future fun.

Yesterday decided to find a larger piece & turn a little bee/bird house. Didnt have a real plan, but just went with the flow.

It’s not quite done yet, but it kind of represents a lil thatched cottage. I’ll permanently attach the roof, attach a hanger, give it a light coat of stain to help weatherize it. Drill a few drainage holes. We have plenty of bees, maybe a solitary bee will take up residence.

On the lathe being turned. Entrance Hole drilled. Roof Fitted







Off the Lathe



Roof is still loosely fitted. Once I squeeze it in to the body, that’s it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> Large storm blowing in. Got some lawn edging & outside trimming done & then the rains & winds arrived. Sooooo, time to head downstairs & goof off a bit.
> 
> I still have plenty of Cherry limbs left in my shed from my by the road find a few weeks back. Ive made a few things, but how many little objects & tea lights does one need! Ive been taking the limbs and shaping on the lathe into little “blanks” (think rolling pin size) for some future fun.
> 
> Yesterday decided to find a larger piece & turn a little bee/bird house. Didnt have a real plan, but just went with the flow.
> 
> It’s not quite done yet, but it kind of represents a lil thatched cottage. I’ll permanently attach the roof, attach a hanger, give it a light coat of stain to help weatherize it. Drill a few drainage holes. We have plenty of bees, maybe a solitary bee will take up residence.
> 
> On the lathe being turned. Entrance Hole drilled. Roof Fitted
> View attachment 291845
> View attachment 291846
> View attachment 291847
> View attachment 291848
> View attachment 291849
> 
> 
> Off the Lathe
> View attachment 291850
> 
> 
> Roof is still loosely fitted. Once I squeeze it in to the body, that’s it.


Nice job man


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice job man



Thanks. No plan, just started rounding the limb. Then a peaked roof....coated the roof with glue, covered in saw dust.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks. No plan, just started rounding the limb. Then a peaked roof....coated the roof with glue, covered in saw dust.


I would have just poked a hole in a beer can ?


----------



## Cathie G

charlygal123 said:


> Morning everyone! Well it’s morning here sort of ?


Morning. Is it Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> Large storm blowing in. Got some lawn edging & outside trimming done & then the rains & winds arrived. Sooooo, time to head downstairs & goof off a bit.
> 
> I still have plenty of Cherry limbs left in my shed from my by the road find a few weeks back. Ive made a few things, but how many little objects & tea lights does one need! Ive been taking the limbs and shaping on the lathe into little “blanks” (think rolling pin size) for some future fun.
> 
> Yesterday decided to find a larger piece & turn a little bee/bird house. Didnt have a real plan, but just went with the flow.
> 
> It’s not quite done yet, but it kind of represents a lil thatched cottage. I’ll permanently attach the roof, attach a hanger, give it a light coat of stain to help weatherize it. Drill a few drainage holes. We have plenty of bees, maybe a solitary bee will take up residence.
> 
> On the lathe being turned. Entrance Hole drilled. Roof Fitted
> View attachment 291845
> View attachment 291846
> View attachment 291847
> View attachment 291848
> View attachment 291849
> 
> 
> Off the Lathe
> View attachment 291850
> 
> 
> Roof is still loosely fitted. Once I squeeze it in to the body, that’s it.


Seeing this reminded me that I want some bat houses and owl houses. I also wouldn't mind having some of those tube structures for mason bees.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> Large storm blowing in. Got some lawn edging & outside trimming done & then the rains & winds arrived. Sooooo, time to head downstairs & goof off a bit.
> 
> I still have plenty of Cherry limbs left in my shed from my by the road find a few weeks back. Ive made a few things, but how many little objects & tea lights does one need! Ive been taking the limbs and shaping on the lathe into little “blanks” (think rolling pin size) for some future fun.
> 
> Yesterday decided to find a larger piece & turn a little bee/bird house. Didnt have a real plan, but just went with the flow.
> 
> It’s not quite done yet, but it kind of represents a lil thatched cottage. I’ll permanently attach the roof, attach a hanger, give it a light coat of stain to help weatherize it. Drill a few drainage holes. We have plenty of bees, maybe a solitary bee will take up residence.
> 
> On the lathe being turned. Entrance Hole drilled. Roof Fitted
> View attachment 291845
> View attachment 291846
> View attachment 291847
> View attachment 291848
> View attachment 291849
> 
> 
> Off the Lathe
> View attachment 291850
> 
> 
> Roof is still loosely fitted. Once I squeeze it in to the body, that’s it.


I love it. Nice.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Morning. Is it Monday or Tuesday?


Its muesday


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its muesday


Yeah!!! I'm so glad it's muesday. I was getting so tired of getting a visual of news casters sitting around pantless every morning. They actually admit that fact while they give us all the info we need bout covid crap.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yeah!!! I'm so glad it's muesday. I was getting so tired of getting a visual of news casters sitting around pantless every morning. They actually admit that fact while they give us all the info we need bout covid crap.


I guess u are safer with no pants


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Unless there are seagulls flying around haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Seeing this reminded me that I want some bat houses and owl houses. I also wouldn't mind having some of those tube structures for mason bees.



Yes, i was thinking of making a few of those tube homes for bees too. Pretty easy .


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Seeing this reminded me that I want some bat houses and owl houses. I also wouldn't mind having some of those tube structures for mason bees.


There's an owl that lives near me. I can hear s/he a lot in the mornings sometime after daylight. So much for nocturnal.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> There's an owl that lives near me. I can hear s/he a lot in the mornings sometime after daylight. So much for nocturnal.



You sure it’s not a Mourning Dove? They sound very much like owls...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

God i miss camping .. yes so random lol the things that go through my mind while im sitting here in the house


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You sure it’s not a Mourning Dove? They sound very much like owls...


Well, I've always loved to listen to the songs of birds. I do have doves here also. Also cardinals. Many others also. I know their song.


----------



## jeneliza

Crush da Baum said:


> Hello from the insiiiiiiiiide. lol


Hello from the other side, lol..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God i miss camping .. yes so random lol the things that go through my mind while im sitting here in the house



Last year I was down camping/kayaking in the Dismal Swamp...

Came back from a day out to a very flooded campsite


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Last year I was down camping/kayaking in the Dismal Swamp...
> 
> Came back from a day out to a very flooded campsite
> View attachment 291871


Dont even have to leave ur tent to fish lol


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks. No plan, just started rounding the limb. Then a peaked roof....coated the roof with glue, covered in saw dust.


I like it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> so I went out to the store today, I can't believe the disrespectful behavior, I was waiting for a funeral procession yes it was a mile long with firemen policemen etc pretty sure it was for one of our officers that died from the covid-19 however people were just cutting in front of it and cutting them off and getting in between them sorry to post but this just made me so angry, I need to see how many other people feel like this is so above the normal disrespectful behavior,


I agree, the self absorbed and greedful behavior in America just seems to get worse. All over the world I am afraid!


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, the self absorbed and greedful behavior in America just seems to get worse. All over the world I am afraid!


Me too, but I am more afraid for my children, 16 and 19, get ready to start there young adulthood life's, I taught my children respect, and Manors, but what kinda of world are they going into, my son I afraid for but so proud of, hes planning on join the air Force, as a airplane mechanic, so my fear is more about a normal mom, with a child in the military, in today's world, my daughter is going into teaching, so what are the kids of this age going to be like, scares me to think about where this world is going,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> Large storm blowing in. Got some lawn edging & outside trimming done & then the rains & winds arrived. Sooooo, time to head downstairs & goof off a bit.
> 
> I still have plenty of Cherry limbs left in my shed from my by the road find a few weeks back. Ive made a few things, but how many little objects & tea lights does one need! Ive been taking the limbs and shaping on the lathe into little “blanks” (think rolling pin size) for some future fun.
> 
> Yesterday decided to find a larger piece & turn a little bee/bird house. Didnt have a real plan, but just went with the flow.
> 
> It’s not quite done yet, but it kind of represents a lil thatched cottage. I’ll permanently attach the roof, attach a hanger, give it a light coat of stain to help weatherize it. Drill a few drainage holes. We have plenty of bees, maybe a solitary bee will take up residence.
> 
> On the lathe being turned. Entrance Hole drilled. Roof Fitted
> View attachment 291845
> View attachment 291846
> View attachment 291847
> View attachment 291848
> View attachment 291849
> 
> 
> Off the Lathe
> View attachment 291850
> 
> 
> Roof is still loosely fitted. Once I squeeze it in to the body, that’s it.


Nice job! I like when a plan comes together.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Luke Combs fans? ?


Great song!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> My husband father's name was Neil Ashley,my mother last name was Lafave, I know you probably know one of the Lafaves, there where 6 kids, two where twin boys,


Sounds familiar, again I will have to ask my sister.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeneliza said:


> What year did you graduate?


76


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Nice. I'd be sure to at least let one tomato give you some volunteers. They are even stronger then the parent. I had that happen one year. It happened during a summer drought. I had nice tomatoes and most other peoples died.


We have 4 plants from those. It was by accident. Rose blended up a bunch of vegetation that is collected over a week or so from preparing meals and Opo's food that has sat for a day or 2. After blending she pours around our yr old fruit trees. 
There must have been some tomato seeds in on of her blends.
About a month ago we had tomato plants growing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cheryl Hills said:


> Hi folks, think I might be back for a while. Been working, helping a friend , all winter here. Now it is time for me to get back to my life, and my torts and other animals.


Welcome back Cheryl!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, kinda got caught up. Time to start thinking about a new night box for Opo. This will be one that should last him for quite a few years. I have it pretty much built in my head. Who needs blueprints. Going to try and get it built before my back is up against the wall because of cold weather coming. I have plenty of time now. 
But like I have said before 
Rose says I am a procrastinator. 
I say I am just very patient ?
Hope everyone's day goes great. 
What ever day it is?????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, kinda got caught up. Time to start thinking about a new night box for Opo. This will be one that should last him for quite a few years. I have it pretty much built in my head. Who needs blueprints. Going to try and get it built before my back is up against the wall because of cold weather coming. I have plenty of time now.
> But like I have said before
> Rose says I am a procrastinator.
> I say I am just very patient ?
> Hope everyone's day goes great.
> What ever day it is?????



Good luck with the new night box. It doesn't hurt to start thinking about it. Draw up some plans. Use dimensional lumber available at Lowes. Try to build it very close to where it will sit permanently.


----------



## jeneliza

Ray--Opo said:


> 76


Okay pretty sure, , everyone I know was already finished by 75,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun is out, but chilly, breezy & cold. Makes for some good manual gardening weather, not so much for the plants, seeds (on hold). April is turning out to be the coldest month since November “chills” & frosts. Grass n weeds are loving it.


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun is out, but chilly, breezy & cold. Makes for some good manual gardening weather, not so much for the plants, seeds (on hold). April is turning out to be the coldest month since November “chills” & frosts. Grass n weeds are loving it.


It's aweful here in Michigan too, warm weather please!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all! Cold and windy here blahh


----------



## JoesMum

maggie18fan said:


> Why should anyone be bored with staying home....I love staying home...because I am old and live alone...I can do whatever I want whenever I want it...without NASCAR on the weekends I am sort of floating around not knowing what to do...no race, and I sure don't want to be forced to do actual work...so yesterday as example...first I fed the birds, then I binged watched a show about Autopsies....every movie star that died, did it behind drugs...so anyway, watched that for a few hours, then changed to a show about serial killers, ordinary murderers, and rapists, then played outside with my box turtles until they all hid...oh, I did set up a 75 gallon tank thing for my little water turtle.. oh hell, gonna go sit outside and watch my flowers grow and the cars go my house...or maybe I'll go to town and pretend I'm looking for something...or maybe I'll have a nap...I forgot about this...
> my cat Smokey was given a cat tree that he loved...so Sunday he jumped up to his sleeping spot and the darned thing broke sending Smokey to jump into the closed window where my full cup of hot coffee was...use your freakin imagination on this one...it was so funny...was really kind of upset Smokey I laughed at him...a friend fixed it right away
> 
> 
> View attachment 291831
> View attachment 291832
> View attachment 291833


Hi Maggie

Good to see you’re on form


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> There's an owl that lives near me. I can hear s/he a lot in the mornings sometime after daylight. So much for nocturnal.


Not all owls are nocturnal. There are many day flying owl species around the world


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Hi Maggie
> 
> Good to see you’re on form



Thanks...I'm having fun here....


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Not all owls are nocturnal. There are many day flying owl species around the world



I still bet it’s a Mourning Dove - unless there’s a picture!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....the final collection of the bee/bird house project.

The Sketch



The Wood



The End


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning everyone. Life is keeping me occupied here. I braved the big supermarket yesterday. I had a 15 minute queue to get in. It was all a bit stressful and they didn’t have everything I needed, so I had to brave the our town’s other big supermarket today. The second one was only a ten minute queue and a more pleasant atmosphere inside. I wouldn’t have been able to get everything just visiting that one either though. Hopefully, I can manage just using the local small shops for the next few weeks now though.

I usually do my bulky shopping online and get it delivered. I have done this ever since I had my back operations 16 years ago. It’s impossible to get delivery slots now. I understand why they’re prioritising those who are vulnerable, but I can’t help being a little frustrated that as one of their longest using regular customers I can’t even secure a slot say once a month. That sounds dreadfully selfish, doesn’t it... 

My daily walks take me past a little pond and I have been diligently watching a nesting moorhen. The chicks hatched 12 days ago and all 8 are thriving still which I find amazing in a suburban area with cats and foxes.

Mr Mallard was sharing the plank of wood that the chicks like to stand on today. He’s a bit heavier than a chick


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I still bet it’s a Mourning Dove - unless there’s a picture!


Recordings of mourning doves





Mourning Dove (Zenaida macroura) :: xeno-canto







www.xeno-canto.org


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Not all owls are nocturnal. There are many day flying owl species around the world


Yes. This one I've only been hearing recently. Must have recently decided to take up house keeping close to my home. My son's girlfriend heard it with me around 11 AM. This time of year I always see a lot of birds not normally seen in Ohio so I'm having a lot of different strange bird encounters. I wish I could identify them better. Even with my books it's hard except for the ones I've absolutely identified over the years. Some I know from their song. It's funny that cardinals have a little different song here then they do in Florida. I call it their southern drawl. And I do know when I'm seeing a cardinal or a tanager.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Recordings of mourning doves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mourning Dove (Zenaida macroura) :: xeno-canto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xeno-canto.org


Yes I have that song also in my yard. A pair of doves are hanging around together in my crab apple tree and on my front yard sidewalk.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. Life is keeping me occupied here. I braved the big supermarket yesterday. I had a 15 minute queue to get in. It was all a bit stressful and they didn’t have everything I needed, so I had to brave the our town’s other big supermarket today. The second one was only a ten minute queue and a more pleasant atmosphere inside. I wouldn’t have been able to get everything just visiting that one either though. Hopefully, I can manage just using the local small shops for the next few weeks now though.
> 
> I usually do my bulky shopping online and get it delivered. I have done this ever since I had my back operations 16 years ago. It’s impossible to get delivery slots now. I understand why they’re prioritising those who are vulnerable, but I can’t help being a little frustrated that as one of their longest using regular customers I can’t even secure a slot say once a month. That sounds dreadfully selfish, doesn’t it...
> 
> My daily walks take me past a little pond and I have been diligently watching a nesting moorhen. The chicks hatched 12 days ago and all 8 are thriving still which I find amazing in a suburban area with cats and foxes.
> 
> Mr Mallard was sharing the plank of wood that the chicks like to stand on today. He’s a bit heavier than a chick
> 
> View attachment 291981


That's what I went through with online shopping. I am going to use it for heavy things though, especially after this lets up a bit. Maybe those companies will get more prepared in the meantime. I just really don't want our stores to close though. I don't really like leaving home but it gets me out walking. Also, I like to see what I'm buying. I usually enjoy the people and those stores give people jobs. Sometimes I find something cheap cheap.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. Life is keeping me occupied here. I braved the big supermarket yesterday. I had a 15 minute queue to get in. It was all a bit stressful and they didn’t have everything I needed, so I had to brave the our town’s other big supermarket today. The second one was only a ten minute queue and a more pleasant atmosphere inside. I wouldn’t have been able to get everything just visiting that one either though. Hopefully, I can manage just using the local small shops for the next few weeks now though.
> 
> I usually do my bulky shopping online and get it delivered. I have done this ever since I had my back operations 16 years ago. It’s impossible to get delivery slots now. I understand why they’re prioritising those who are vulnerable, but I can’t help being a little frustrated that as one of their longest using regular customers I can’t even secure a slot say once a month. That sounds dreadfully selfish, doesn’t it...
> 
> My daily walks take me past a little pond and I have been diligently watching a nesting moorhen. The chicks hatched 12 days ago and all 8 are thriving still which I find amazing in a suburban area with cats and foxes.
> 
> Mr Mallard was sharing the plank of wood that the chicks like to stand on today. He’s a bit heavier than a chick
> 
> View attachment 291981


They are playing on a teeter totter.☺


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Afternoon All

We made a quick trip to Home Depot this morning for some critical soil I needed to plant up some beautiful Florida bred n born cactus pads. (Tks @Ray--Opo ) Pix in a follow-up.

Was a small line of about 10 to enter, they were only letting in 100 at a time, but luckily we only waited a minute or two to enter. Got a few bags of organic planter “soil” and another large bag of garden soil. Ogh, they had Milorganite as well. Two bags in the cart. All the employees were wearing masks. The checkout a bit disorganized but “ok”. Seems silly though to be “outside” in the garden center but having to go back inside in a queue to “check out”. Blame it on Corporate.

They were selling toilet paper as well at the check out.....seemed to have many boxes, but limited per person to 6 rolls.


Cactus Pads Planted


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We have 4 plants from those. It was by accident. Rose blended up a bunch of vegetation that is collected over a week or so from preparing meals and Opo's food that has sat for a day or 2. After blending she pours around our yr old fruit trees.
> There must have been some tomato seeds in on of her blends.
> About a month ago we had tomato plants growing.


That's what happened with me. It was a total accident. They even wintered over in Ohio. I went out to get things ready for planting new tomato plants and decided just to thin them out. See what happens? They did so much better then what I thought they would.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....the final collection of the bee/bird house project.
> 
> The Sketch
> View attachment 291980
> 
> 
> The Wood
> View attachment 291979
> 
> 
> The End
> View attachment 291978


I absolutely love it! It reminds me of an acorn.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....the final collection of the bee/bird house project.
> 
> The Sketch
> View attachment 291980
> 
> 
> The Wood
> View attachment 291979
> 
> 
> The End
> View attachment 291978


That is real nice! Do you go to art fairs and sell your projects?


----------



## EllieMay

Good


Maro2Bear said:


> Sun is out, but chilly, breezy & cold. Makes for some good manual gardening weather, not so much for the plants, seeds (on hold). April is turning out to be the coldest month since November “chills” & frosts. Grass n weeds are loving it.


its storming here again.. I went out in the rain to check on Pickles yard. I have redone it once already and it has grass but it’s still in the baby stage.. as soon as I stepped into the yard, Pickles lumbered out of the box to come play in the rain.. anyway, I put up some rain blocks to divert the flow and I think it will be ok...hope it will anyway


----------



## Madkathq

I am confusion


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....the final collection of the bee/bird house project.
> 
> The Sketch
> View attachment 291980
> 
> 
> The Wood
> View attachment 291979
> 
> 
> The End
> View attachment 291978


Very cute!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning everyone. Life is keeping me occupied here. I braved the big supermarket yesterday. I had a 15 minute queue to get in. It was all a bit stressful and they didn’t have everything I needed, so I had to brave the our town’s other big supermarket today. The second one was only a ten minute queue and a more pleasant atmosphere inside. I wouldn’t have been able to get everything just visiting that one either though. Hopefully, I can manage just using the local small shops for the next few weeks now though.
> 
> I usually do my bulky shopping online and get it delivered. I have done this ever since I had my back operations 16 years ago. It’s impossible to get delivery slots now. I understand why they’re prioritising those who are vulnerable, but I can’t help being a little frustrated that as one of their longest using regular customers I can’t even secure a slot say once a month. That sounds dreadfully selfish, doesn’t it...
> 
> My daily walks take me past a little pond and I have been diligently watching a nesting moorhen. The chicks hatched 12 days ago and all 8 are thriving still which I find amazing in a suburban area with cats and foxes.
> 
> Mr Mallard was sharing the plank of wood that the chicks like to stand on today. He’s a bit heavier than a chick
> 
> View attachment 291981


Your frustration is easily understood: Don’t feel bad! 

That is an adorable picture! I was sitting in the new tortoise yard the other day and one of the wild ducks brought a whole slew of babies out of the woods to feed.. so many I couldn’t count.. they are very wild so I tried not to breath so I could watch them For a while...I didn’t have my phone to get a pic... I try to hide from it more and more often these days..


----------



## EllieMay

Madkathq said:


> I am confusion


It’s a natural state of mind here in the dark


----------



## Billna the 2

?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, probably not of use to the CDR group of over experienced tort keepers.......but, since moderators do visit us....

i saw these pieces pop up on the “internet“ and thought wow, perfect insulation around a hot bulb or CHE for folks building enclosures with plastic tubs. Seems perfect really with a few mods.









#8 Universal Round Base Pipe Flashing


Shop FlashingsDirect.com For Best Deals on #8 Universal Round Base Pipe Flashing. Roofers #1 Choice. Free shipping on orders over $250. Call 855-385-0691




www.flashingsdirect.com


----------



## Blackdog1714

So I got crickets in my new closed chamber, I guess from the mulch or a plant. After checking TFO I am so not letting they stay! Thanks to Lockdown 2020 I came up with a trap that I call the Coke Covid Cricket Catcher! I got Cricket Quencher from Amazon for .98 cents?. First night I caught 12 now it’s 1-3 per day and my blue Cochin chicken is living high as a hog now! I added a piece of foil in the opening so they can’t jump back out!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> So I got crickets in my new closed chamber, I guess from the mulch or a plant. After checking TFO I am so not letting they stay! Thanks to Lockdown 2020 I came up with a trap that I call the Coke Covid Cricket Catcher! I got Cricket Quencher from Amazon for .98 cents?. First night I caught 12 now it’s 1-3 per day and my blue Cochin chicken is living high as a hog now! I added a piece of foil in the opening so they can’t jump back out!



Whats wrong with a few crickets?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good
> 
> its storming here again.. I went out in the rain to check on Pickles yard. I have redone it once already and it has grass but it’s still in the baby stage.. as soon as I stepped into the yard, Pickles lumbered out of the box to come play in the rain.. anyway, I put up some rain blocks to divert the flow and I think it will be ok...hope it will anyway


That brought up such a cute picture in my mind. Saphire will sometimes go ahead and do rain. I'm always surprised when I check on him and he's just sitting there enjoying a rain shower. It's funny that Pickles came out to greet you though. Maybe s/he's saying phewww right now.


----------



## Cathie G

Madkathq said:


> I am confusion


Well...That can happen here. Hello.Glad to meet you.☺ I'll let someone else do the official introduction...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Whats wrong with a few crickets?


With a tortoise that has no interest in them they are out of control! The chicken loves it!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Thanks...I'm having fun here....


Yea me too. I've been doing my usual stuff but now I have an added convenient excuse to stay home. Smokey is adorable.☺


----------



## JoesMum

Madkathq said:


> I am confusion


You will fit in fine here then!

Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That is real nice! Do you go to art fairs and sell your projects?



I’m gearing up “production” of Christmasy things. The little birdhouse was a one-off. My cherry piece could have been larger. But, it is what it is.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning guys and gals! Dunkins is calling my name.. whats everyone want? Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning guys and gals! Dunkins is calling my name.. whats everyone want? Lol



That sounds like an essential movement.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> That sounds like an essential movement.


For sure! Its like trying to drive a car with no gas lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its routine these days. Eat some breakfast, feed the animals, get my coffee, down to the dungeon basement for my wrkout and then cry all day with boredom hha


----------



## Cathie G

Well...I tried Joe's mum's recipe for scones. I did craisons and pineapple mixed with pecans. It's a mix between a butter cookie and a biscuit.Thanks Linda!!!delicious


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its routine these days. Eat some breakfast, feed the animals, get my coffee, down to the dungeon basement for my wrkout and then cry all day with boredom hha


Shame on you, eating before you children ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well...I tried Joe's mum's recipe for scones. I did craisons and pineapple mixed with pecans. It's a mix between a butter cookie and a biscuit.Thanks Linda!!!delicious


Sounds yummy! I have to stay away broom baking right now... I’ve actually starting walking again ... blueghhh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Shame on you, eating before you children ;-)


Their lucky i dont eat them! U kno how hard it is to find a chicken breast rn?? Lol im staring at jack licking my lips


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Their lucky i dont eat them! U kno how hard it is to find a chicken breast rn?? Lol im staring at jack licking my lips


It’s only gonna get worse with so many pork processing plants shutting down! I got a rack of baby back ribs and two bags of chicken thighs in the freezer!


----------



## EllieMay

Well good evening...not much to catch up on today... I went to Dairy Queen for a brownie blizzard of the month.. it was amazing! Bought some treats for my shelled warriors... pampered them a bit... rented some movies for later.. The new Bad Boys and Like a boss.... sitting outside now with a Mimosa.. I did weed eat, clean, launder, and even do a little work before I checked out to “my time” though ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> It’s only gonna get worse with so many pork processing plants shutting down! I got a rack of baby back ribs and two bags of chicken thighs in the freezer!


Oh no!!! I did not know that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well good evening...not much to catch up on today... I went to Dairy Queen for a brownie blizzard of the month.. it was amazing! Bought some treats for my shelled warriors... pampered them a bit... rented some movies for later.. The new Bad Boys and Like a boss.... sitting outside now with a Mimosa.. I did weed eat, clean, launder, and even do a little work before I checked out to “my time” though ;-)


There u go!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> It’s only gonna get worse with so many pork processing plants shutting down! I got a rack of baby back ribs and two bags of chicken thighs in the freezer!


Dont tease me! Inwill find out ur address


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont tease me! Inwill find out ur address


Party at B Dawgs house!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Woo hooo! Warm up the grill.. ill bring the beers


----------



## Blackdog1714

It was last Sunday’s dinner that lasted 4 days! I use my Secret A** Rub that is truly not competition worthy! Tuffy Stone has a place called Sharper Palate that is 1 mile from my house! His rubs are good but way too spicy for my sissy self


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sounds yummy! I have to stay away broom baking right now... I’ve actually starting walking again ... blueghhh


It's going to be a family favorite here. And It's so simple then add what you like. Yep we all need d3. I can't wait for Ohio to be warm enough for me to be outside. It's been windy and rainy for days. Tonight I cooked chili and baked of all things SCONES...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well good evening...not much to catch up on today... I went to Dairy Queen for a brownie blizzard of the month.. it was amazing! Bought some treats for my shelled warriors... pampered them a bit... rented some movies for later.. The new Bad Boys and Like a boss.... sitting outside now with a Mimosa.. I did weed eat, clean, launder, and even do a little work before I checked out to “my time” though ;-)


Wow! Did you really get a mimosa? I love that tree.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Wow! Did you really get a mimosa? I love that tree.


Thats a tree??? i thought its a drink ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m gearing up “production” of Christmasy things. The little birdhouse was a one-off. My cherry piece could have been larger. But, it is what it is.


I always thought about doing the craft fairs at Christmas. I was thinking about wood trucks and cars. Also for toddlers, wooden puzzles. Maybe it's time to think seriously about it. I do need a hobby.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> It was last Sunday’s dinner that lasted 4 days! I use my Secret A** Rub that is truly not competition worthy! Tuffy Stone has a place called Sharper Palate that is 1 mile from my house! His rubs are good but way too spicy for my sissy self



Rubs are for you Snowflakes in the East...PNW... West Coast and Texass use a barbeque sauce...not a nancy rub...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> It’s only gonna get worse with so many pork processing plants shutting down! I got a rack of baby back ribs and two bags of chicken thighs in the freezer!


I went to town yesterday and hoarded some Smithfield sausage, and some bacon...they got t-paper...I got MEAT


----------



## Maggie3fan

I want to make an announcement...(probably most people wouldn't,)...but I got hearing aides today and I can HEAR....oh lord those birds in my front room are loud...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> I want to make an announcement...(probably most people wouldn't,)...but I got hearing aides today and I can HEAR....oh lord those birds in my front room are loud...


Darnit.. i cant talk about U anymore


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Darnit.. i cant talk about U anymore


I have ears in the back of my head...I always heard you...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Wow! Did you really get a mimosa? I love that tree.


Lol!!! No .. I did buy a hardy red hibiscus to plant and then I came home and mixed champagne & orange juice so I could enjoy a “mimosa”...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! No .. I did buy a hardy red hibiscus to plant and then I came home and mixed champagne & orange juice so I could enjoy a “mimosa”...


U wish u had a mimosa tree ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

i planted my sorry *ss cactus pads today lmao its to cold outside right now.. so ill take them out on sunny days to poop and get some sun


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I always thought about doing the craft fairs at Christmas. I was thinking about wood trucks and cars. Also for toddlers, wooden puzzles. Maybe it's time to think seriously about it. I do need a hobby.


I think it’s a great idea.. would love to see some “trials”


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Friday (especially @CarolM because I know she still has a weekday schedule somewhat too.) Two webinars for work, one school lesson and some tortoise box cleaning.... yay...
I’ve got a new puzzle on working on also... hope everyone had an awesome day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> i planted my sorry *ss cactus pads today lmao its to cold outside right now.. so ill take them out on sunny days to poop and get some sun
> View attachment 292126



ok.....i think mine is bigger than yours! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> ok.....i think mine is bigger than yours! ?
> 
> View attachment 292144


Id have to agree with ur observation ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> i planted my sorry *ss cactus pads today lmao its to cold outside right now.. so ill take them out on sunny days to poop and get some sun
> View attachment 292126



That's just really sad....I'd put them in a sunny window....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark & rainy again! Yuck. Yesterday, I put down some MilOrganite on our front grass/lawn to provide some Springtime enrichment. Pruned some bushes. Planted some sunflower seedlings that i started back on 1 April as part of a TWITTER #SunFlower challenge. Made a mini “hot house” for some Luffa seedlings that are now sprouting. Went to our local grocery store for some fruit/veggies. 

Then the rains moved in.

I grabbed a piece of wood in an attempt to turn another wee bee/bird house. Started on that....then we discovered our refrigerator is “dripping” water....aaaaargh. Always something. Must be the auto-defrost line clogged...& we can’t very easily move our fridge.

Must say though, the rains keep the flowers blooming & grass green!

Some pix of our plants


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> That's just really sad....I'd put them in a sunny window....


No sun right now. Just rain


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie18fan said:


> That's just really sad....I'd put them in a sunny window....



Sunny windows would be good, No sun on the East Coast this week.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo , here’s an up-to-date video of our Sully chowing down on fresh Florida cactus pads & blossoms, along with dandelion, grass, weeds, Mazuri & a few cabbage leaves.
> 
> Enjoy.


Wow, that was a snack? It was almost the same size as Sully and he sure did eat through that big pile in no time at all.!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Carol, I will be back on it tomorrow. I over did it that 1st day. Took me 2 days to recover.


Oh dear. Well one step and one day at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> Large storm blowing in. Got some lawn edging & outside trimming done & then the rains & winds arrived. Sooooo, time to head downstairs & goof off a bit.
> 
> I still have plenty of Cherry limbs left in my shed from my by the road find a few weeks back. Ive made a few things, but how many little objects & tea lights does one need! Ive been taking the limbs and shaping on the lathe into little “blanks” (think rolling pin size) for some future fun.
> 
> Yesterday decided to find a larger piece & turn a little bee/bird house. Didnt have a real plan, but just went with the flow.
> 
> It’s not quite done yet, but it kind of represents a lil thatched cottage. I’ll permanently attach the roof, attach a hanger, give it a light coat of stain to help weatherize it. Drill a few drainage holes. We have plenty of bees, maybe a solitary bee will take up residence.
> 
> On the lathe being turned. Entrance Hole drilled. Roof Fitted
> View attachment 291845
> View attachment 291846
> View attachment 291847
> View attachment 291848
> View attachment 291849
> 
> 
> Off the Lathe
> View attachment 291850
> 
> 
> Roof is still loosely fitted. Once I squeeze it in to the body, that’s it.


I can definitely see a bird moving in.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> 76


Aiyeee, I was only born in 73! ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....the final collection of the bee/bird house project.
> 
> The Sketch
> View attachment 291980
> 
> 
> The Wood
> View attachment 291979
> 
> 
> The End
> View attachment 291978


Really really nice. And there are my new projects pot muses.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny windows would be good, No sun on the East Coast this week.



last Sunday it was 74 degrees...I put out a bunch of my house plants for the Summer...then it started raining, and has rained all week....but for you and Chubbs, I ran out into the rain barefoot and in my robe to take pictures of my crappy (now) cactus...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good
> 
> its storming here again.. I went out in the rain to check on Pickles yard. I have redone it once already and it has grass but it’s still in the baby stage.. as soon as I stepped into the yard, Pickles lumbered out of the box to come play in the rain.. anyway, I put up some rain blocks to divert the flow and I think it will be ok...hope it will anyway


if not at least you have a natural made water pool for pickles to wallow in.


----------



## CarolM

Madkathq said:


> I am confusion


Hi There,
I am not sure if anyone has already welcomed you properly to the Cold Dark Rooms. (they most probably have) But this is a set of many corners which is hidden away in complete darkness. But don't worry there is some relief every now and then, just poke a jellyfish and they will shed some light for you. Please don't step on the hedgehogs, it will be rather painfull for you and they are quite dear to our hearts. If you see a snow leapard don't worry just feed it some carrots and it will be your firend. Watch out for the penguins they are special to @Bee62 's heart and you will get into trouble if you hurt them.

Pull up an armidello and Montgomery will be around with some coffe or tea depending your beverage of choice.

I am Carol and I am from Cape Town South Africa. And We are all a bunch of fun lovin, pun making, crazy internationals who get to gether here and try to plot taking over the world.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning guys and gals! Dunkins is calling my name.. whats everyone want? Lol


Lemon meringue please.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Woo hooo! Warm up the grill.. ill bring the beers


You still have beers?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats a tree??? i thought its a drink ??


So did I. I thought it was an orange juice with champagne.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! No .. I did buy a hardy red hibiscus to plant and then I came home and mixed champagne & orange juice so I could enjoy a “mimosa”...


Yay, I got it right.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday (especially @CarolM because I know she still has a weekday schedule somewhat too.) Two webinars for work, one school lesson and some tortoise box cleaning.... yay...
> I’ve got a new puzzle on working on also... hope everyone had an awesome day!


I know, Thank goodness and it is a long weekend. Monday is a public holiday as well as next week friday. LOL even though we are at home, I will not need to work from home on those two days. Which is awesome. We want a pic of the puzzles picture from the box and then a completed pic as well please. YOu know the rules, it does not happen if we don't have any pictures as proof.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ok.....i think mine is bigger than yours! ?
> 
> View attachment 292144


Yip, you won that round.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark & rainy again! Yuck. Yesterday, I put down some MilOrganite on our front grass/lawn to provide some Springtime enrichment. Pruned some bushes. Planted some sunflower seedlings that i started back on 1 April as part of a TWITTER #SunFlower challenge. Made a mini “hot house” for some Luffa seedlings that are now sprouting. Went to our local grocery store for some fruit/veggies.
> 
> Then the rains moved in.
> 
> I grabbed a piece of wood in an attempt to turn another wee bee/bird house. Started on that....then we discovered our refrigerator is “dripping” water....aaaaargh. Always something. Must be the auto-defrost line clogged...& we can’t very easily move our fridge.
> 
> Must say though, the rains keep the flowers blooming & grass green!
> 
> Some pix of our plants
> View attachment 292145
> View attachment 292146
> View attachment 292147
> View attachment 292148


Are you refering to this kind of luffa plant? if so I had some seed but they did not sprout for me.


----------



## CarolM

And I am all caught up today. Great. This week has flown by that I thought we were still on Wednesday but it actually Friday. How awesome is that. My kind of week. LOL.

It is nice and sunny here, nothing much has changed here. My mother-in-law however had a visitor in her garden and shared a pic with us all. I am quite jealous as I would love one. But maybe one day, as they seem to be appearing lately. Must be because most people are staying indoors.



Anyway have a great Friday and if I don't chat during the weekend, enjoy your weekends as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Are you refering to this kind of luffa plant? if so I had some seed but they did not sprout for me.
> View attachment 292165



Yes...that kind of Luffa. The gourds one makes scrubbies with when dried up.


Here are my luffas (sunflowers in back). Most of them came up. A few stragglers are still emerging.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...that kind of Luffa. The gourds one makes scrubbies with when dried up.
> 
> 
> Here are my luffas (sunflowers in back). Most of them came up. A few stragglers are still emerging.
> View attachment 292174


I will have to get more seeds and try again.


----------



## Bambam1989

Hello all. Hope everyone is doing good.
Grim says hi too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello all. Hope everyone is doing good.
> Grim says hi too.
> View attachment 292189
> View attachment 292191


What a face!!! Cute as hell...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! No .. I did buy a hardy red hibiscus to plant and then I came home and mixed champagne & orange juice so I could enjoy a “mimosa”...


Those are beautiful too...sorry you only got a fake mimosa but that was probably good too. Hopefully Cinder is getting used to the snorting.lol?


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello all. Hope everyone is doing good.
> Grim says hi too.
> View attachment 292189
> View attachment 292191


Cute. I'm going to use those to further Joe's dog paintings.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi There,
> I am not sure if anyone has already welcomed you properly to the Cold Dark Rooms. (they most probably have) But this is a set of many corners which is hidden away in complete darkness. But don't worry there is some relief every now and then, just poke a jellyfish and they will shed some light for you. Please don't step on the hedgehogs, it will be rather painfull for you and they are quite dear to our hearts. If you see a snow leapard don't worry just feed it some carrots and it will be your firend. Watch out for the penguins they are special to @Bee62 's heart and you will get into trouble if you hurt them.
> 
> Pull up an armidello and Montgomery will be around with some coffe or tea depending your beverage of choice.
> 
> I am Carol and I am from Cape Town South Africa. And We are all a bunch of fun lovin, pun making, crazy internationals who get to gether here and try to plot taking over the world.


Oh I didn't realize I was in a plot to take over the world but it sounds like a great idea to me.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello all. Hope everyone is doing good.
> Grim says hi too.
> View attachment 292189
> View attachment 292191



Nice pearly clean teeth!


----------



## Bambam1989

Cathie G said:


> Cute. I'm going to use those to further Joe's dog paintings.


Go right ahead. I won't tell Grim, he might get a big head about it.


----------



## Bambam1989

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice pearly clean teeth!


He has two that aren't fully grown in yet.


----------



## CarolM

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello all. Hope everyone is doing good.
> Grim says hi too.
> View attachment 292189
> View attachment 292191


Hi Brandy and Grim


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh I didn't realize I was in a plot to take over the world but it sounds like a great idea to me.?


Of course we are. We try every morning. Fail by evening and then try again the next morning again.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I know, Thank goodness and it is a long weekend. Monday is a public holiday as well as next week friday. LOL even though we are at home, I will not need to work from home on those two days. Which is awesome. We want a pic of the puzzles picture from the box and then a completed pic as well please. YOu know the rules, it does not happen if we don't have any pictures as proof.


Ok.. Here’s the box


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. Here’s the box
> View attachment 292218


Oh Wow. I love that one.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And I am all caught up today. Great. This week has flown by that I thought we were still on Wednesday but it actually Friday. How awesome is that. My kind of week. LOL.
> 
> It is nice and sunny here, nothing much has changed here. My mother-in-law however had a visitor in her garden and shared a pic with us all. I am quite jealous as I would love one. But maybe one day, as they seem to be appearing lately. Must be because most people are staying indoors.
> View attachment 292167
> 
> 
> Anyway have a great Friday and if I don't chat during the weekend, enjoy your weekends as well.


Super cool! The garden too!


----------



## EllieMay

Bambam1989 said:


> Hello all. Hope everyone is doing good.
> Grim says hi too.
> View attachment 292189
> View attachment 292191


Awwww! Look how handsome he is!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Those are beautiful too...sorry you only got a fake mimosa but that was probably good too. Hopefully Cinder is getting used to the snorting.lol?


It’s second nature to her so why should I matter?lol!!! I took a video last night of her and hubby having a snoring contest..(bargaining material) . this is a very noisy household lately!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. I love that one.


Not me! My puzzles have to have a horizon. Thus, I like roads, castles, mountains and lakes.


----------



## Cathie G

Bambam1989 said:


> Go right ahead. I won't tell Grim, he might get a big head about it.


He hasn't even seen your pics but I'll try to get a picture of his painting today.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. Here’s the box
> View attachment 292218


Wow what a good picture! The puzzle is awesome.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s second nature to her so why should I matter?lol!!! I took a video last night of her and hubby having a snoring contest..(bargaining material) . this is a very noisy household lately!


Well then... Can't sleep cause they're all snoring. So you resorted to snorting half the night...lol...it is all their fault.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello people.....goodnight people!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Of course we are. We try every morning. Fail by evening and then try again the next morning again.


Reads like a plan.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hello people.....goodnight people!


Good day.☺


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You still have beers?


I've seen here on the news...if you're elderly and you hold up a sign that says "I need beer." everyone in the country will make sure you get it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And I am all caught up today. Great. This week has flown by that I thought we were still on Wednesday but it actually Friday. How awesome is that. My kind of week. LOL.
> 
> It is nice and sunny here, nothing much has changed here. My mother-in-law however had a visitor in her garden and shared a pic with us all. I am quite jealous as I would love one. But maybe one day, as they seem to be appearing lately. Must be because most people are staying indoors.
> View attachment 292167
> 
> 
> Anyway have a great Friday and if I don't chat during the weekend, enjoy your weekends as well.


What is that little cutie?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What is that little cutie?


It is a chameleon.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Well...I tried Joe's mum's recipe for scones. I did craisons and pineapple mixed with pecans. It's a mix between a butter cookie and a biscuit.Thanks Linda!!!delicious


Also very good made as a savoury with cheddar cheese (other string flavoured hard cheeses are available) You can grate the cheese coarsely or what I do is chop/crumble it into Small pieces. Needless to say, you leave out the sugar for this version!


----------



## JoesMum

maggie18fan said:


> I want to make an announcement...(probably most people wouldn't,)...but I got hearing aides today and I can HEAR....oh lord those birds in my front room are loud...


Congratulations! My mum is never without hers. They make such a difference


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all.

I have been busy with the sewing machine in my Corner of the CDR and have made a load of face masks for the family. One to wear and one for the wash.

We have a suspicion that when the lockdown is relaxed they’ll be mandatory to help avoid passing on infection, so I found a pattern online, sacrificed a couple of pillow cases and a couple of cloth aprons and got busy. I didn’t quite have enough elastic for the ears, so some have tape ties instead.

I made enough for us and our parents. The parent ones have gone in the post.

the leprechauns had obviously been fiddling with my sewing machine because it got stuck in reverse when I first started using it. Once we managed to get the covers off, we oiled everything that looked like it was supposed to move and thankfully the reverse button popped back out and I was able to use it again.


----------



## Bambam1989

Cathie G said:


> He hasn't even seen your pics but I'll try to get a picture of his painting today.


Love his work ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy weekend! Finally a nice day here.. sunny and mid 60’s ( yes thats a heat wave here lol) prob let jack out in a bit since my temp gun is reading 80 ground temps .. oh and my ugly cactus pads


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all.

Overcast & foggy start to our day with patches of sunshine, calm winds. Sounds like a good morning for a quick kayak trip. I got out early & explored a different part of the areas than i normally paddle in.

Here’s a quick pix..

*Sunken Boat on South Creek, Maryland April 2020*


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been busy with the sewing machine in my Corner of the CDR and have made a load of face masks for the family. One to wear and one for the wash.
> 
> We have a suspicion that when the lockdown is relaxed they’ll be mandatory to help avoid passing on infection, so I found a pattern online, sacrificed a couple of pillow cases and a couple of cloth aprons and got busy. I didn’t quite have enough elastic for the ears, so some have tape ties instead.
> 
> I made enough for us and our parents. The parent ones have gone in the post.
> 
> the leprechauns had obviously been fiddling with my sewing machine because it got stuck in reverse when I first started using it. Once we managed to get the covers off, we oiled everything that looked like it was supposed to move and thankfully the reverse button popped back out and I was able to use it again.
> View attachment 292268


Well done.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been busy with the sewing machine in my Corner of the CDR and have made a load of face masks for the family. One to wear and one for the wash.
> 
> We have a suspicion that when the lockdown is relaxed they’ll be mandatory to help avoid passing on infection, so I found a pattern online, sacrificed a couple of pillow cases and a couple of cloth aprons and got busy. I didn’t quite have enough elastic for the ears, so some have tape ties instead.
> 
> I made enough for us and our parents. The parent ones have gone in the post.
> 
> the leprechauns had obviously been fiddling with my sewing machine because it got stuck in reverse when I first started using it. Once we managed to get the covers off, we oiled everything that looked like it was supposed to move and thankfully the reverse button popped back out and I was able to use it again.
> View attachment 292268



Good looking masks! Reverse seeing is an art!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So nice out.. i guess ill do some internal corona protection.. cheers all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So nice out.. i guess ill do some internal corona protection.. cheers all!



We are out cutting our front lawn/grass before the big rain storm hits us tonight and tomorrow. We don’t really need the rain, but it sure does make things green n grow. Rain barrel is full n over flowing.

I know Tom uses hand clippers n scissors to cut grass for his herds, but I’m able to put the bagger on our mower and take this fresh cut grass right to Ms Sully. Still haven't moved Sully outside this year, the nights are still high 40’s.

With all the rain forecast, I’ll bag up extra. Ok, back to work.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> We are out cutting our front lawn/grass before the big rain storm hits us tonight and tomorrow. We don’t really need the rain, but it sure does make things green n grow. Rain barrel is full n over flowing.
> 
> I know Tom uses hand clippers n scissors to cut grass for his herds, but I’m able to put the bagger on our mower and take this fresh cut grass right to Ms Sully. Still haven't moved Sully outside this year, the nights are still high 40’s.
> 
> With all the rain forecast, I’ll bag up extra. Ok, back to work.


Yeah jack chillen outside w me today . Hes loving it. Only 65 here but ground temp about 90 now.. no wind


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And the uglys are out ( no not me)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 292350
> View attachment 292351
> View attachment 292352



His color & shell look great!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> His color & shell look great!


Thanks bro


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is a chameleon.


I like the little anoles native to


JoesMum said:


> Also very good made as a savoury with cheddar cheese (other string flavoured hard cheeses are available) You can grate the cheese coarsely or what I do is chop/crumble it into Small pieces. Needless to say, you leave out the sugar for this version!


I know. That basic recipe is so versatile.
I got 12 out of the first time with a double recipe. And a star of David cookie cutter. It's was the only one close to small enough. Last night we buttered and lightly oven toasted some. Just as good.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy weekend! Finally a nice day here.. sunny and mid 60’s ( yes thats a heat wave here lol) prob let jack out in a bit since my temp gun is reading 80 ground temps .. oh and my ugly cactus pads


Yes. I'm preparing for Saphire's first day out. It's always fun and he's been looking at me? with puppy tortoise eyes to see if it's the day. If I do it too early, I have to look into those little eyes every other day and say no.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Fire pit time .. little early but hejy..its 9 o clock somewhere


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My other tortoise digging a burrow lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I have ears in the back of my head...I always heard you...


you always make me Chuckle! ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

hey guys you know if these plants are safe? 
i won’t feed them soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My other tortoise digging a burrow lol
> View attachment 292373


Cute as the other.☺


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Cute as the other.☺


Except much more wrk! Wish he hibernated sometimes lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hot marshmallow stuck to my fingers rn smh


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Except much more wrk! Wish he hibernated sometimes lmao


Yea and then it gets worse cause they multiply...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea and then it gets worse cause they multiply...


God help me lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God help me lol


Well...the grands...I call them mother's revenge.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...the grands...I call them mother's revenge.?


Yes! I have those tooo! So grand lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! I have those tooo! So grand lol


Well we always have so much fun...but I don't get asked to babysit very often...dang it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well we always have so much fun...but I don't get asked to babysit very often...dang it.


Be thankful ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nah ..the grands are fun.. they keep ya young


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Be thankful ?


Yea I am. I have a plan.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have a huge closet for them .. with a feed slot


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

His should be gronk and brady sitting here ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

anyone wants to buy it? lol it was raining and i put dropped the bike when we came back whoops!


----------



## JoesMum

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> hey guys you know if these plants are safe?
> i won’t feed them soon.


No. See





Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database


Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database



www.thetortoisetable.org.uk





The Tortoise Table should be your first port of call for any plant whether from the garden or the supermarket. Search for the plant and it will tell you if it is safe and why


----------



## JoesMum

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> anyone wants to buy it? lol it was raining and i put dropped the bike when we came back whoops!


Have we welcomed you to the Cold Dark Room?

I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Maro2Bear

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> hey guys you know if these plants are safe?
> i won’t feed them soon.



Not sure if anyone replied, but the Tort Table says

 - IMPATIENS - All parts of this plant are high in oxalates so best to avoid, but no worries if your tortoise eats a small amount.

I see @JoesMum popped in here & provided info too.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure if anyone replied, but the Tort Table says
> 
> - IMPATIENS - All parts of this plant are high in oxalates so best to avoid, but no worries if your tortoise eats a small amount.
> 
> I see @JoesMum popped in here & provided info too.


i did looked it up, but you know it’s a debatable topic... you know oxalates but thanks, i’ll will just keep it for myself and what about the last one blackberry i’m sure it’s safe it also has berries. which i will not feed.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

JoesMum said:


> Have we welcomed you to the Cold Dark Room?
> 
> I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


wow what a gal!


----------



## Maro2Bear

The predicted soaking rain arrived on schedule. Pouring rain. Garden is soaked, grass is soaked, the low area in our back garden is already submerged. Glad we cut grass yesterday & got it all done.

On another water topic, on the way home from kayaking yesterday I stopped by. Tropical Plants/Water specialty shop & picked up some water plants for my mini water garden. A nice yellow flowering Marsh Marigold and two Water Lettuce plants. I might need a few Water Hyacinth as well and some tadpoles too!

And...on a third topic, lets talk Turkey, not the country, the might bird! While tucked back in a secluded cove yesterday, I heard a Tom Turkey gaggling away. Very interesting, haven't heard one in awhile. To top this off, right after picking up the water plants, right down the road I spotted a separate lone turkey out picking food along a field.

And since you asked....another pix from yesterday.

*Solitary Pier on South Creek*


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Maro2Bear said:


> The predicted soaking rain arrived on schedule. Pouring rain. Garden is soaked, grass is soaked, the low area in our back garden is already submerged. Glad we cut grass yesterday & got it all done.
> 
> On another water topic, on the way home from kayaking yesterday I stopped by. Tropical Plants/Water specialty shop & picked up some water plants for my mini water garden. A nice yellow flowering Marsh Marigold and two Water Lettuce plants. I might need a few Water Hyacinth as well and some tadpoles too!
> 
> And...on a third topic, lets talk Turkey, not the country, the might bird! While tucked back in a secluded cove yesterday, I heard a Tom Turkey gaggling away. Very interesting, haven't heard one in awhile. To top this off, right after picking up the water plants, right down the road I spotted a separate lone turkey out picking food along a field.
> 
> And since you asked....another pix from yesterday.
> 
> *Solitary Pier on South Creek*
> View attachment 292418


What... the hell, i'm Completely lost...


----------



## Maro2Bear

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What... the hell, i'm Completely lost...



You need a road map to the CDR, GPS won’t work in here! ?


----------



## CarolM

Good afternoon All. It was a beautiful sunny day this morning. So after shopping. Out came the lawn mower and I cut the grass. I pulled out my sweetcorn as the sweetcorn that had grown, mice had for dinner. ?‍ 

I planted a potato. But I think that I should plant some onions as well. 

But that will have to be tomorrow as the weather is changing.


----------



## Cathie G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What... the hell, i'm Completely lost...


Na uh. Ur stuck in the CDR.☺


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good afternoon All. It was a beautiful sunny day this morning. So after shopping. Out came the lawn mower and I cut the grass. I pulled out my sweetcorn as the sweetcorn that had grown, mice had for dinner. ?‍
> 
> I planted a potato. But I think that I should plant some onions as well.
> 
> But that will have to be tomorrow as the weather is changing.


Here or somewhere on Saint Patrick's Day...your supposed to plant a potato. It's worth doing especially if it's a gold potato.


----------



## CarolM

Wow, there has been no one on here for a while. Everyone must be having an awesome day. 

Continue to have fun.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Nope I am working this weekend! Days off aren't until thursday! Weather stinks in VA for people, but my plants are on steroids!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 292350
> View attachment 292351
> View attachment 292352


He is looking good. Bet he is happy to get outside.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Wow, there has been no one on here for a while. Everyone must be having an awesome day.
> 
> Continue to have fun.



I checked and also noted everyone had gone on CV-19 holiday or something.

My newly created water fountain/garden now has Water Lettuce & Marsh Marigold for company. A few more of the marigold flowers are opening today. I’ll have to pop in the Tropics shop for a few more plants. 

Still unseasonably cold and very wet here this morning BUT I spotted a hummingbird. So, Ive now hung up 4 hummer feeders.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Have we welcomed you to the Cold Dark Room?
> 
> I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


I didn't know the leprechaun was locked in the jellyfish tank. Now if I can find which corner he is in this round room. Maybe he has the twenty bucks he owes me.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I checked and also noted everyone had gone on CV-19 holiday or something.
> 
> My newly created water fountain/garden now has Water Lettuce & Marsh Marigold for company. A few more of the marigold flowers are opening today. I’ll have to pop in the Tropics shop for a few more plants.
> 
> Still unseasonably cold and very wet here this morning BUT I spotted a hummingbird. So, Ive now hung up 4 hummer feeders.


We want pictures of your water fountain and plants.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, hope everyone is doing good. Cant stay I hear a smoke alarm chirping. Got to change the battery. That's one thing I can do because my chair has elevation on it.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't know the leprechaun was locked in the jellyfish tank. Now if I can find which corner he is in this round room. Maybe he has the twenty bucks he owes me.


If u find him let me know... he took a sh*t in my shoe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy moday all! Perfect weather here for a monday (cold and rainy)


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. We have had another glorious sunny day here in Kent. The weather is due to be cold and wet from tomorrow, so we made the most of it with a walk.

JoesDad started his new contract today. Needless to say, the laptop they couriered to him wouldn’t work and they hadn’t supplied him with phone numbers for anyone in the company so that made for a slow and frustrating start!

I went out for my grocery shop and secured both plain and self raising flour which made me ridiculously happy! I also found doughnuts on the reduced counter... reduced means they’re not so unhealthy doesn’t it? 

Daughter and I spent most of today batch cooking savoury stuff for the freezer (she is currently furloughed off work on 80% salary). It is Son’s birthday on Wednesday, so tomorrow Daughter is in charge of birthday cake making. She likes cake making more than I do! I shall be pot washer


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't know the leprechaun was locked in the jellyfish tank. Now if I can find which corner he is in this round room. Maybe he has the twenty bucks he owes me.


Oh my garsh...well...? maybe just plant a gold potato. It's too late this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> We want pictures of your water fountain and plants.



Not the best pix....but it’s a low budget mosquito attractor!

Tomorrow I’m planning on a few more floating plants...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wow, there has been no one on here for a while. Everyone must be having an awesome day.
> 
> Continue to have fun.


??????


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I checked and also noted everyone had gone on CV-19 holiday or something.
> 
> My newly created water fountain/garden now has Water Lettuce & Marsh Marigold for company. A few more of the marigold flowers are opening today. I’ll have to pop in the Tropics shop for a few more plants.
> 
> Still unseasonably cold and very wet here this morning BUT I spotted a hummingbird. So, Ive now hung up 4 hummer feeders.


I love watching hummingbirds. Lucky you. I was sitting on a gazebo enclosed swing once. One little hummer buzzed in and didn't stop for a split second...I thought for a second I was going to be spearheaded in the forehead by a hummingbird's beak...I lived and now it's still a favorite funny memory.☺


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If u find him let me know... he took a sh*t in my shoe


That was probably your puppy ur kid talked you into.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That was probably your puppy ur kid talked you into.


It might have been me saturday night ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Darn chinese food


----------



## CarolM

Haapy Tuesday Morning Everyone.
The sun is shining again. And I am still alive, healthy and kicking. Don't ask who I am kicking and I won't tell any lies. 
Back to work again. 

Have an awesome day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Morning/Day all.

Finally a hint of sunshine this morning....our norm has been chilly, cold n wet. Good for grass n weeds, not so much for sowing seeds. The ground is soggy n cold. Good conditions for rot in seeds.

Two pix for you all before I head out kayaking.... bee houses & our front garden ( with hummer feeders)

Bee Houses



Front Garden


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If u find him let me know... he took a sh*t in my shoe


?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh...well...? maybe just plant a gold potato. It's too late this year. Maybe next year.


Thanks for that tip. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. We have had another glorious sunny day here in Kent. The weather is due to be cold and wet from tomorrow, so we made the most of it with a walk.
> 
> JoesDad started his new contract today. Needless to say, the laptop they couriered to him wouldn’t work and they hadn’t supplied him with phone numbers for anyone in the company so that made for a slow and frustrating start!
> 
> I went out for my grocery shop and secured both plain and self raising flour which made me ridiculously happy! I also found doughnuts on the reduced counter... reduced means they’re not so unhealthy doesn’t it?
> 
> Daughter and I spent most of today batch cooking savoury stuff for the freezer (she is currently furloughed off work on 80% salary). It is Son’s birthday on Wednesday, so tomorrow Daughter is in charge of birthday cake making. She likes cake making more than I do! I shall be pot washer


Have fun!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is something to make you smile. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning/Day all.
> 
> Finally a hint of sunshine this morning....our norm has been chilly, cold n wet. Good for grass n weeds, not so much for sowing seeds. The ground is soggy n cold. Good conditions for rot in seeds.
> 
> Two pix for you all before I head out kayaking.... bee houses & our front garden ( with hummer feeders)
> 
> Bee Houses
> View attachment 292594
> 
> 
> Front Garden
> View attachment 292595


I love those bee houses. And your front garden is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is something to make you smile. ?


Lol. That most definitely made me smile.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning/Day all.
> 
> Finally a hint of sunshine this morning....our norm has been chilly, cold n wet. Good for grass n weeds, not so much for sowing seeds. The ground is soggy n cold. Good conditions for rot in seeds.
> 
> Two pix for you all before I head out kayaking.... bee houses & our front garden ( with hummer feeders)
> 
> Bee Houses
> View attachment 292594
> 
> 
> Front Garden
> View attachment 292595


I hope to enjoy spring cleaning and planting soon. Saphire's first day out will be sometime soon. Probably May...ish.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> We want pictures of your water fountain and plants.


I didn't get to see pictures of your cement planters finished somehow...and how they are growing.☺


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, hope everyone is doing good. Cant stay I hear a smoke alarm chirping. Got to change the battery. That's one thing I can do because my chair has elevation on it.?


your chair?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning/Day all.
> 
> Finally a hint of sunshine this morning....our norm has been chilly, cold n wet. Good for grass n weeds, not so much for sowing seeds. The ground is soggy n cold. Good conditions for rot in seeds.
> 
> Two pix for you all before I head out kayaking.... bee houses & our front garden ( with hummer feeders)
> 
> Bee Houses
> View attachment 292594
> 
> 
> Front Garden
> View attachment 292595



where do you live it’s beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I love those bee houses. And your front garden is gorgeous.



Things always look nicer in Spring, especially with cool temps & lots of rain.

Here’s a wider view of the front from early this morning


----------



## Maro2Bear

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> where do you live it’s beautiful!



In Maryland, about 30 mins west of Annapolis.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Maro2Bear said:


> In Maryland, about 30 mins west of Annapolis.


something more specific. muahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Things always look nicer in Spring, especially with cool temps & lots of rain.
> 
> Here’s a wider view of the front from early this morning
> View attachment 292660


Gorgeous man


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I didn't get to see pictures of your cement planters finished somehow...and how they are growing.☺


I am almost done with the last big one. Had to put on hold due to my back. And I will post a pic for you


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Things always look nicer in Spring, especially with cool temps & lots of rain.
> 
> Here’s a wider view of the front from early this morning
> View attachment 292660


It is so green. Love it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It is so green. Love it.



and weather folks calling for 2 more inches of rain Thursday.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gorgeous man



Thanks....easy with all the rain..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah same here thurs, fri, sat rain.. but sunday suppose to close to 70 and sunny


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah same here thurs, fri, sat rain.. but sunday suppose to close to 70 and sunny



Yep, Sunday & Monday finally looking nice, low 70’s here..& ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im tempted to take the kayakS out of hibernation .. AKA annual spider clean out


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im tempted to take the kayakS out of hibernation .. AKA annual spider clean out



yes! Get them out! Here’s my view from this morning, looking East toward Maryland’s Eastern Shore


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> yes! Get them out! Here’s my view from this morning, looking East toward Maryland’s Eastern Shore
> 
> View attachment 292666


God.. i hate you! Haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God.. i hate you! Haha



Lunch Spot


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! I can picture myself going along that shoreline making some casts ? w my bobber cooler floating behind


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I am almost done with the last big one. Had to put on hold due to my back. And I will post a pic for you


Oh. I was afraid I missed your post and I'll love to see what you ended up with.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning/Day all.
> 
> Finally a hint of sunshine this morning....our norm has been chilly, cold n wet. Good for grass n weeds, not so much for sowing seeds. The ground is soggy n cold. Good conditions for rot in seeds.
> 
> Two pix for you all before I head out kayaking.... bee houses & our front garden ( with hummer feeders)
> 
> Bee Houses
> View attachment 292594
> 
> 
> Front Garden
> View attachment 292595


What a great yard and garden. Can I hire you to do some landscaping??


----------



## Ray--Opo

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> your chair?


Yes my power wheelchair. My right leg is amputated above the knee. Doctor keeps telling me it will grow back like a lizards tail. Been waiting almost 5years. Still no growth!
I think I am going to get a second opinion. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes my power wheelchair. My right leg is amputated above the knee. Doctor keeps telling me it will grow back like a lizards tail. Been waiting almost 5years. Still no growth!
> I think I am going to get a second opinion. ?


Probably will grow before my cactus


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes my power wheelchair. My right leg is amputated above the knee. Doctor keeps telling me it will grow back like a lizards tail. Been waiting almost 5years. Still no growth!
> I think I am going to get a second opinion. ?


The heck with the second opinion.I say make him pay up.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> and weather folks calling for 2 more inches of rain Thursday.....


Same here. Cool and rainy or misty most days.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> The heck with the second opinion.I say make him pay up.?


Cathie are you saying my doctor is wrong? My hopes have been dashed away.?
You could have let me down a little more gently. ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Cathie are you saying my doctor is wrong? My hopes have been dashed away.?
> You could have let me down a little more gently. ????


Shes such a meanie lol


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> and weather folks calling for 2 more inches of rain Thursday.....


Well, if only we got your rain. Our gardens would look like that as well. Although I would imagine it would lose it appeal very quickly if we constantly got rain like you guys do.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lunch Spot
> View attachment 292668


Tease!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh. I was afraid I missed your post and I'll love to see what you ended up with.


These are the original ones that I started with. The ones that I want to do using the method that Mark mentioned I have to wait to get some stuff. I don't have all of the necessary goods to use and most of our shops are closed.?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes my power wheelchair. My right leg is amputated above the knee. Doctor keeps telling me it will grow back like a lizards tail. Been waiting almost 5years. Still no growth!
> I think I am going to get a second opinion. ?


Maybe get a second leg as well? As your one seems to be not working like it should if it is not growing back.


----------



## CarolM

Sooooo glad to see that there has been some activity on here while I was taking a nap.

It is very depressing when I come on here and there is nobody around or has not been around, I start panicking and worry if the one-legged pirate has finally gone back to his old ways and made you all walk the plank.

On my side the Jelly fish are glowing nice and brightly and it is sunny outside, but that can change in the blink of an eye or jellyfish.

We will take what we can get. The nice thing about mornings are that nice and fresh smell you get and sometimes I even get the smell of the ocean. I should have been getting up early long before this to smell the roses and the air. It is surprisingly pleasant. ??

Enjoy the funny pic


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> What a great yard and garden. Can I hire you to do some landscaping??



Sure. I’ll bring Sully n wifey down and we can live in the shed!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well, if only we got your rain. Our gardens would look like that as well. Although I would imagine it would lose it appeal very quickly if we constantly got rain like you guys do.


You can have some of ours if you want. I think I may not get my walk today


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning everyone. It’s my son’s birthday and his sister made him a birthday cake




It tastes AMAZING. It’s extremely rich and will takes us a few days to eat... I dread to think how many calories are in it, but the electronic ones don’t count so you will be fine helping yourself in the CDR


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You can have some of ours if you want. I think I may not get my walk today


Thank you. That would be very much appreciated.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning everyone. It’s my son’s birthday and his sister made him a birthday cake
> View attachment 292710
> 
> View attachment 292711
> 
> It tastes AMAZING. It’s extremely rich and will takes us a few days to eat... I dread to think how many calories are in it, but the electronic ones don’t count so you will be fine helping yourself in the CDR


A very Happy Birthday JoesBrother. And thank you I don't mind if I do. Although that looks scrumptious I want a real piece... or two.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning everyone. It’s my son’s birthday and his sister made him a birthday cake
> View attachment 292710
> 
> View attachment 292711
> 
> It tastes AMAZING. It’s extremely rich and will takes us a few days to eat... I dread to think how many calories are in it, but the electronic ones don’t count so you will be fine helping yourself in the CDR



By the looks of what’s already missing, that cake won’t be lasting “..a few days”. I’m guessing, gone by tomorrow (lunch).


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Maybe get a second leg as well? As your one seems to be not working like it should if it is not growing back.


That's a idea! I hope the donor has the same inseam as me.?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a idea! I hope the donor has the same inseam as me.?


Oh me too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Sooooo glad to see that there has been some activity on here while I was taking a nap.
> 
> It is very depressing when I come on here and there is nobody around or has not been around, I start panicking and worry if the one-legged pirate has finally gone back to his old ways and made you all walk the plank.
> 
> On my side the Jelly fish are glowing nice and brightly and it is sunny outside, but that can change in the blink of an eye or jellyfish.
> 
> We will take what we can get. The nice thing about mornings are that nice and fresh smell you get and sometimes I even get the smell of the ocean. I should have been getting up early long before this to smell the roses and the air. It is surprisingly pleasant. ??
> 
> Enjoy the funny pic
> 
> View attachment 292701


Love the pic!? I actually got the joke right away.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Love the pic!? I actually got the joke right away.


Lol. Took me a second.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning everyone. It’s my son’s birthday and his sister made him a birthday cake
> View attachment 292710
> 
> View attachment 292711
> 
> It tastes AMAZING. It’s extremely rich and will takes us a few days to eat... I dread to think how many calories are in it, but the electronic ones don’t count so you will be fine helping yourself in the CDR


Great looking cake! I bet it was delicious!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure. I’ll bring Sully n wifey down and we can live in the shed!


I am still waiting for you to tell me what color to paint the interior.


----------



## Ray--Opo

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> your chair?


I hope we didn't scare you off with our shenanigans about my leg?
Humor is what keeps me going because of my situation.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Cathie are you saying my doctor is wrong? My hopes have been dashed away.?
> You could have let me down a little more gently. ????


Well ...you did get a bionic leg out of his misinformation sooo... so just keep hoping you learn how to keep stuff out of it's way. On second thought, maybe a second opinion would give you a spare part just in case you need repairs to the first.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big rainstorm arriving tomorrow. Calling for up to 2 inches of rain & localized flooding. Soooooo, we’ve been trimming grass, edging, picking dandelions for Ms Sully.

Wifey was out taking pix of our flowers for our “catalog” of things that bloom around the property.

One of our Bearded Irises


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> These are the original ones that I started with. The ones that I want to do using the method that Mark mentioned I have to wait to get some stuff. I don't have all of the necessary goods to use and most of our shops are closed.?


Ours are too. And what is open may have a line. I had to stand in line downwind of people today to get more mask making fabrics. We all were 6ft. apart but...then when I finally got to shop I felt bad for the people still waiting in line. I just really wasn't comfortable about any of it. However, there was a young lady there with a really cute pair of flipflops and of course we discussed "where in the world she bought them!" So it wasn't all bad. A lot of the young ladies in my family will wear flipflops in the dead of winter in Ohio. I now know where to tell them to go for high quality ones.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well ...you did get a bionic leg out of his misinformation sooo... so just keep hoping you learn how to keep stuff out of it's way. On second thought, maybe a second opinion would give you a spare part just in case you need repairs to the first.??


I have accumulated 3 arms and 3 legs. Now I have a arm dedicated to fishing only. So now I can grab a catfish or a fish with teeth and it won't hurt me. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy Wednesday! Here is a view from from a very neat old spot at work!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have accumulated 3 arms and 3 legs. Now I have a arm dedicated to fishing only. So now I can grab a catfish or a fish with teeth and it won't hurt me. ?


Well...is that considered tickleing fish??but if a fish has teeth I wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft. pole anyway. Although I actually caught a northern pike once on a cane pole in a pond in Michigan. I sat on a tree that had fallen into the water and hung out my hook. I was tired and cold but still wound up hooking the best fish.My friends were trying to tell me my line was caught in a stump until the fish jumped out of the water. Then they tried to help me cause I had no clue on how to get that fish in on a cane pole. All I can say is the good Lord wanted that fish outta that pond. S/he had some chompers. Even a tongue! They got it though. I'm sure they enjoyed dinner.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...is that considered tickleing fish??but if a fish has teeth I wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft. pole anyway. Although I actually caught a northern pike once on a cane pole in a pond in Michigan. I sat on a tree that had fallen into the water and hung out my hook. I was tired and cold but still wound up hooking the best fish.My friends were trying to tell me my line was caught in a stump until the fish jumped out of the water. Then they tried to help me cause I had no clue on how to get that fish in on a cane pole. All I can say is the good Lord wanted that fish outta that pond. S/he had some chompers. Even a tongue! They got it though. I'm sure they enjoyed dinner.


The one fish thats been avoiding me through the years.. plenty of pickerel (their baby cousins lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I envy all u ppl from down south that get to fish all year long! Well i could here (ice fishing .. no thanks!)


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The one fish thats been avoiding me through the years.. plenty of pickerel (their baby cousins lol


It could be his great great great grand fish. It was back in the late 70's. I've never forgotten it. I was just trying to get warm and wound up hooking a fish that could eat me. I let my friends eat the dang fish.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It could be his great great great grand fish. It was back in the late 70's. I've never forgotten it. I was just trying to get warm and wound up hooking a fish that could eat me. I let my friends eat the dang fish.


70’s i was a fish swimming after an egg haha


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...is that considered tickleing fish??but if a fish has teeth I wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft. pole anyway. Although I actually caught a northern pike once on a cane pole in a pond in Michigan. I sat on a tree that had fallen into the water and hung out my hook. I was tired and cold but still wound up hooking the best fish.My friends were trying to tell me my line was caught in a stump until the fish jumped out of the water. Then they tried to help me cause I had no clue on how to get that fish in on a cane pole. All I can say is the good Lord wanted that fish outta that pond. S/he had some chompers. Even a tongue! They got it though. I'm sure they enjoyed dinner.


When I lived in Louisiana, catching catfish by hand was called noodling. 
I have caught many northern pike when I lived in Michigan. Fun to catch!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> When I lived in Louisiana, catching catfish by hand was called noodling.
> I have caught many northern pike when I lived in Michigan. Fun to catch!


Omg!! Dont ever noodle for a northern pike haha.. i always wanted to try that noodling since i seen that show that was out for a while


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I envy all u ppl from down south that get to fish all year long! Well i could here (ice fishing .. no thanks!)


I loved ice fishing in Michigan when I was young. I have always wanted to go to Minnesota and rent a ice shanty on one of the lakes in northern Minnesota. They are really a small cabin with wood burner, beds ,tv and cooking capability. They line them up on the frozen lake and name the streets.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When I lived in Louisiana, catching catfish by hand was called noodling.
> I have caught many northern pike when I lived in Michigan. Fun to catch!


Yes it was fun...and so funny. I'm not above noodling or tickleing a fish (if I'm hungry) but that dude was too ugly to eat.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> I loved ice fishing in Michigan when I was young. I have always wanted to go to Minnesota and rent a ice shanty on one of the lakes in northern Minnesota. They are really a small cabin with wood burner, beds ,tv and cooking capability. They line them up on the frozen lake and name the streets.


Now i can do that kind of ice fishing lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nah.. cold dont bother me.. i just hate fishing in the cold. My beer sticks to my lips


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> By the looks of what’s already missing, that cake won’t be lasting “..a few days”. I’m guessing, gone by tomorrow (lunch).


Or with coffee or tea for breakfast.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok here is the first time on my new leg. I used the walker with the arm platform because I knew I would be a little on stable. You can see I am learning to hard on the walker.
> As I get comfortable walking. I will use my prosthetic arm also and not put to much weight on Waller. Also need to stand up straighter.


Wow that's amazing. Well done Ray you'll soon be walking independent of the walker at that rate!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> You'd know, my friend, you'd know. ? It used to be only a naughty "step" in my day. I see now we need the whole "stairs"?!?


There's too many naughty people in here for one step!
Welcome back Lena good to hear from you!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone form a wet and chilly Wales - but the rain is most welcome as the gardens need it and it keeps my neighbours indoors!
I hope everyone is OK I've been trying to catch up but still have 20 pages to go until I'm up to speed with you all.
Everything fine with me, managing to have a walk everyday to get fresh weeds for Lola which he is thoroughly enjoying. He still hasn't made it as far as the garden yet to enjoy the sun we've had, but likes to look at it from a distance. He's getting there - very slowly. I've been tidying up the garden but we have no where open to take the rubbish yet. There'll be such a queue for the local tip when it does reopen can't see me getting there before Xmas!
My brother has finished his radio and chemo therapy for now , but think he may have more chemo after his next review. He had to spend a few days in hospital last weekend as he was refusing food, drink and his meds, so he was dehydrated and had a temperature. He was tested for Covid which thankfully was negative. He remains a constant worry and we know that all the treatment has done is buy him some more time. We just hope that whatever tine he has will be happy and calm and that we'll be able to spend some nice family time with him soon, but at the moment we can only speak to him on the phone. At least he's been able to sit out in his garden on sunny days.
Anyway I'll get back to the last page I read now and will speak to you all soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I envy all u ppl from down south that get to fish all year long! Well i could here (ice fishing .. no thanks!)



They get to garden & cut grass & pull weeds & swat bugs all year long too!


----------



## Maro2Bear

The wind has arrived ahead of the big rain storm. High gusts, 20-30 mph...or more. Heavy Rain soon!

Hummingbirds spotted agsin this morning, visiting both the water fountain & hummer feeders.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the rains have started.....won’t take long for my rain barrel/butt to fill up, & the back garden marsh to flood.

indoor projects today.. Might be time for another Bee House.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's amazing. Well done Ray you'll soon be walking independent of the walker at that rate!


Thanks Lyn, Distance is my first goal. I look down our neighborhood road and cant wait for the day I can walk the whole length.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, Distance is my first goal. I look down our neighborhood road and cant wait for the day I can walk the whole length.



Nice work, but what about the shed! Painting, electrical, a microwave...some tools, a hidey hole side door so Opo can visit. Internet, a nice polished work bench aka bar. !


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone form a wet and chilly Wales - but the rain is most welcome as the gardens need it and it keeps my neighbours indoors!
> I hope everyone is OK I've been trying to catch up but still have 20 pages to go until I'm up to speed with you all.
> Everything fine with me, managing to have a walk everyday to get fresh weeds for Lola which he is thoroughly enjoying. He still hasn't made it as far as the garden yet to enjoy the sun we've had, but likes to look at it from a distance. He's getting there - very slowly. I've been tidying up the garden but we have no where open to take the rubbish yet. There'll be such a queue for the local tip when it does reopen can't see me getting there before Xmas!
> My brother has finished his radio and chemo therapy for now , but think he may have more chemo after his next review. He had to spend a few days in hospital last weekend as he was refusing food, drink and his meds, so he was dehydrated and had a temperature. He was tested for Covid which thankfully was negative. He remains a constant worry and we know that all the treatment has done is buy him some more time. We just hope that whatever tine he has will be happy and calm and that we'll be able to spend some nice family time with him soon, but at the moment we can only speak to him on the phone. At least he's been able to sit out in his garden on sunny days.
> Anyway I'll get back to the last page I read now and will speak to you all soon.


Lovely to not see you in here again. Lots of elecronic hugs for you and your brother


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

I have had a rather busy day and my brain is feeling the strain.

Today, I did finally manage to get JoesDad’s work emails on his phone and iPad. It took about 5 hours of wrangling as, for reasons best known to both devices which may or may not involve the Leprechaun, they were logging in to his new company, but trying to authenticate with the one he left in December.

Having got those working, I had a short break and then had an online school governor meeting which first involved telephone coaching to get the Chairman connected. I am even IT support to the governing board ?

Daughter cooked dinner fortunately, so I didn’t have to worry about that at least


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’ve had some connection issues after the last round of storms. Internet is back, cell service is still spotty and the tv satellite still needs service.. sure was quite! 

Sorry I missed your sons b-day Linda! Hope it was great and thank you for the cake. Tell daughter it was delicious.

Good to hear from you Lyn. Hope things continue along positively for your brother and that Lola will behave himself and enjoy your Garden.

Carol, can’t wait to see your big reveal and I hope your back is not troubling you now.

I see that Cathie remains upbeat and I hope to see some Razberri antics and Saphire shenanigans...No new work from Joe??? I would have loved to seen you wrestling a big ol pike with a cane pole LOL

Mark, I see the weather isn’t slowing you down much. Your flowers and yard are looking great.. and I see that Wifey takes awesome photos too;-) y’all are a very talented family..

Ray! Ray! Ray ! (Just making sure I got your attention!) what are you doing today? How’s the walking coming? Did you know I caught a 63lb Appaloosa catfish out of the red river one time? I DID NOT stick my hand in a log for it!

For the one whose name I can not call, it sounds like you need to move to warmer climates. I think it will be better for you and the ones you care for if your beer drinking is not inhibited by the cold!

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’ve had some connection issues after the last round of storms. Internet is back, cell service is still spotty and the tv satellite still needs service.. sure was quite!
> 
> Sorry I missed your sons b-day Linda! Hope it was great and thank you for the cake. Tell daughter it was delicious.
> 
> Good to hear from you Lyn. Hope things continue along positively for your brother and that Lola will behave himself and enjoy your Garden.
> 
> Carol, can’t wait to see your big reveal and I hope your back is not troubling you now.
> 
> I see that Cathie remains upbeat and I hope to see some Razberri antics and Saphire shenanigans...No new work from Joe??? I would have loved to seen you wrestling a big ol pike with a cane pole LOL
> 
> Mark, I see the weather isn’t slowing you down much. Your flowers and yard are looking great.. and I see that Wifey takes awesome photos too;-) y’all are a very talented family..
> 
> Ray! Ray! Ray ! (Just making sure I got your attention!) what are you doing today? How’s the walking coming? Did you know I caught a 63lb Appaloosa catfish out of the red river one time? I DID NOT stick my hand in a log for it!
> 
> For the one whose name I can not call, it sounds like you need to move to warmer climates. I think it will be better for you and the ones you care for if your beer drinking is not inhibited by the cold!
> 
> Happy Friday all!



Nice to hear you, thought maybe the storms blew you away! Rain n more rain today. I get very depressed during these rainy cold wet damp blustery days. Forget about COVID....the rain & wet grounds are depressing. I worked on another bee/bird house yesterday. I’m thinking of a straw thatched roof for it. My first two were hits with my TWITTER @GardensHour folk....so i need to up my game with No 3.

Luffas are growing, but i need WARM weather to plant them outside....starting to form their true leaves now.

Send some ??????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all! Rainy day today but rest of the wkend is gonna be gorgeous! Just watching nat geo channel with slinky lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday all! Rainy day today but rest of the wkend is gonna be gorgeous! Just watching nat geo channel with slinky lol



Good day to get your kayak out!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day to get your kayak out!


For sure this weekend!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For sure this weekend!



ps - don’t forget your PFD too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes.. i dont wanna pay a fine


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

Today’s weather has been varied. Glorious calm sunshine, thunderstorms, hail, windy... I think we have had most things except snow and fog.

i went out for my walk in sunshine and drowned coming home as a thunderstorm came out of nowhere and started hurling marble sized hail stones at me. They hurt! I had a good coat on, but my jeans and shoes were waterlogged in the 10 minutes it took to get home!

Other than that, nothing much to report. Friday is cleaning day and, as JoesDad is now working as well as Son, that left more for me and Daughter to do. (Boo!  ) Son and JoesDad will clean the rooms they’re using as their office space tomorrow. Life is so fascinating right now ?

I secured a supermarket delivery slot for a week today! This makes me very happy as I honestly thought I stood no chance for the next few weeks.

JoesDad and I should have been going bird/wildlife watching in the Shetland Islands a week tomorrow. Needless to say, that isn’t happening. The Shetlands are actually nearer Norway than the UK and are part of Scotland from the UK’s point of view. I am disappointed partly because I have a good friend who lives there (his accent is impenetrable) and I shan’t be seeing him  

I have decided to do some research and make my menus Scottish inspired for next weekend. Haggis, Scotch Broth, Clootie Dumpling, Cranachan all come to mind. I’ll let you know how I get on


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone form a wet and chilly Wales - but the rain is most welcome as the gardens need it and it keeps my neighbours indoors!
> I hope everyone is OK I've been trying to catch up but still have 20 pages to go until I'm up to speed with you all.
> Everything fine with me, managing to have a walk everyday to get fresh weeds for Lola which he is thoroughly enjoying. He still hasn't made it as far as the garden yet to enjoy the sun we've had, but likes to look at it from a distance. He's getting there - very slowly. I've been tidying up the garden but we have no where open to take the rubbish yet. There'll be such a queue for the local tip when it does reopen can't see me getting there before Xmas!
> My brother has finished his radio and chemo therapy for now , but think he may have more chemo after his next review. He had to spend a few days in hospital last weekend as he was refusing food, drink and his meds, so he was dehydrated and had a temperature. He was tested for Covid which thankfully was negative. He remains a constant worry and we know that all the treatment has done is buy him some more time. We just hope that whatever tine he has will be happy and calm and that we'll be able to spend some nice family time with him soon, but at the moment we can only speak to him on the phone. At least he's been able to sit out in his garden on sunny days.
> Anyway I'll get back to the last page I read now and will speak to you all soon.


You and your brother are always in my thoughts Lyn. Hang in there.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I have had a rather busy day and my brain is feeling the strain.
> 
> Today, I did finally manage to get JoesDad’s work emails on his phone and iPad. It took about 5 hours of wrangling as, for reasons best known to both devices which may or may not involve the Leprechaun, they were logging in to his new company, but trying to authenticate with the one he left in December.
> 
> Having got those working, I had a short break and then had an online school governor meeting which first involved telephone coaching to get the Chairman connected. I am even IT support to the governing board ?
> 
> Daughter cooked dinner fortunately, so I didn’t have to worry about that at least


Well done. Sounds like you had a really busy day. At least you can say you are not bored.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’ve had some connection issues after the last round of storms. Internet is back, cell service is still spotty and the tv satellite still needs service.. sure was quite!
> 
> Sorry I missed your sons b-day Linda! Hope it was great and thank you for the cake. Tell daughter it was delicious.
> 
> Good to hear from you Lyn. Hope things continue along positively for your brother and that Lola will behave himself and enjoy your Garden.
> 
> Carol, can’t wait to see your big reveal and I hope your back is not troubling you now.
> 
> I see that Cathie remains upbeat and I hope to see some Razberri antics and Saphire shenanigans...No new work from Joe??? I would have loved to seen you wrestling a big ol pike with a cane pole LOL
> 
> Mark, I see the weather isn’t slowing you down much. Your flowers and yard are looking great.. and I see that Wifey takes awesome photos too;-) y’all are a very talented family..
> 
> Ray! Ray! Ray ! (Just making sure I got your attention!) what are you doing today? How’s the walking coming? Did you know I caught a 63lb Appaloosa catfish out of the red river one time? I DID NOT stick my hand in a log for it!
> 
> For the one whose name I can not call, it sounds like you need to move to warmer climates. I think it will be better for you and the ones you care for if your beer drinking is not inhibited by the cold!
> 
> Happy Friday all!


Tomorrow I will be painting the inside of the big one, then I can move it to where it needs to go and I will post a picture for you all to see.

And very glad to know that you are back and that your internet problems are sorted. I did wonder where you had gone. And very glad that it was only internet and not the covid-19.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Today’s weather has been varied. Glorious calm sunshine, thunderstorms, hail, windy... I think we have had most things except snow and fog.
> 
> i went out for my walk in sunshine and drowned coming home as a thunderstorm came out of nowhere and started hurling marble sized hail stones at me. They hurt! I had a good coat on, but my jeans and shoes were waterlogged in the 10 minutes it took to get home!
> 
> Other than that, nothing much to report. Friday is cleaning day and, as JoesDad is now working as well as Son, that left more for me and Daughter to do. (Boo!  ) Son and JoesDad will clean the rooms they’re using as their office space tomorrow. Life is so fascinating right now ?
> 
> I secured a supermarket delivery slot for a week today! This makes me very happy as I honestly thought I stood no chance for the next few weeks.
> 
> JoesDad and I should have been going bird/wildlife watching in the Shetland Islands a week tomorrow. Needless to say, that isn’t happening. The Shetlands are actually nearer Norway than the UK and are part of Scotland from the UK’s point of view. I am disappointed partly because I have a good friend who lives there (his accent is impenetrable) and I shan’t be seeing him
> 
> I have decided to do some research and make my menus Scottish inspired for next weekend. Haggis, Scotch Broth, Clootie Dumpling, Cranachan all come to mind. I’ll let you know how I get on



Sounds great! I’m sure that i had cranachan a few times..

 
Cranachan

CourseDessertPlace of originScotlandMain ingredientsWhipped cream, whisky, honey (preferably heather honey), raspberries, oatmeal


 Cookbook: Cranachan

*Cranachan* (Scottish Gaelic: _Crannachan_ pronounced [ˈkʰɾan̪ˠəxan]) is a traditional Scottish dessert. It was originally a celebration of harvest, made following the raspberry harvest in June. The dessert of cream and fresh seasonal raspberries is bolstered by Scottish oats and whisky. It has been called 'the uncontested king of Scottish dessert'. Cranachan owes its origins to crowdie, a popular breakfast in which crowdie cheese is combined with lightly toasted oatmeal, cream, and local honey. Raspberries, when in season, might be added to the breakfast.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds great! I’m sure that i had cranachan a few times..
> 
> 
> Cranachan
> 
> CourseDessertPlace of originScotlandMain ingredientsWhipped cream, whisky, honey (preferably heather honey), raspberries, oatmeal
> 
> 
> Cookbook: Cranachan
> 
> *Cranachan* (Scottish Gaelic: _Crannachan_ pronounced [ˈkʰɾan̪ˠəxan]) is a traditional Scottish dessert. It was originally a celebration of harvest, made following the raspberry harvest in June. The dessert of cream and fresh seasonal raspberries is bolstered by Scottish oats and whisky. It has been called 'the uncontested king of Scottish dessert'. Cranachan owes its origins to crowdie, a popular breakfast in which crowdie cheese is combined with lightly toasted oatmeal, cream, and local honey. Raspberries, when in season, might be added to the breakfast.


Thank you for that Mark. As I did not know what Cranachan was.


----------



## CarolM

Well that is me all caught up. We have not heard anything from Maggie and Yvonne, Does anybody know if they have been online? I don't go into the other thread only come into the cold dark rooms. As I need the cooler rooms to combat the heat from outside. 

Today our level four started. Which means that more shops are allowed to open and some of them can sell un essential items. So I was able to buy a paint brush. So tomorrow I will be painting my last flower pot that I made and then can move it to the front garden.

I am waiting for the garden centres to open as I need some for potting soil. And I need some more items to make those pots that Mark showed me.

I also need to find an old plastic doll, so that I can use the head as a mold for my planter which will look like a head. Or at least a mask or something. Oh wait I can ask my son to 3d print a mold for me. There you go, you guys helped me figure out what I was going to do for a mask.

It is 21.45 here and dark, that reminds me I need to ask our complex guy to change the lights from summer timing to winter timing.

Until tomorrow. Have an awesome Friday everyone.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone form a wet and chilly Wales - but the rain is most welcome as the gardens need it and it keeps my neighbours indoors!
> I hope everyone is OK I've been trying to catch up but still have 20 pages to go until I'm up to speed with you all.
> Everything fine with me, managing to have a walk everyday to get fresh weeds for Lola which he is thoroughly enjoying. He still hasn't made it as far as the garden yet to enjoy the sun we've had, but likes to look at it from a distance. He's getting there - very slowly. I've been tidying up the garden but we have no where open to take the rubbish yet. There'll be such a queue for the local tip when it does reopen can't see me getting there before Xmas!
> My brother has finished his radio and chemo therapy for now , but think he may have more chemo after his next review. He had to spend a few days in hospital last weekend as he was refusing food, drink and his meds, so he was dehydrated and had a temperature. He was tested for Covid which thankfully was negative. He remains a constant worry and we know that all the treatment has done is buy him some more time. We just hope that whatever tine he has will be happy and calm and that we'll be able to spend some nice family time with him soon, but at the moment we can only speak to him on the phone. At least he's been able to sit out in his garden on sunny days.
> Anyway I'll get back to the last page I read now and will speak to you all soon.


Hello. It's wonderful that your brother can now just recuperate from it all. When I was really ill it would've been just as good to get a phone call. I was so tired. The visits really cheered me up but I could only stay awake for a little while. Then I felt like I was being rude to my guests if I snored...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’ve had some connection issues after the last round of storms. Internet is back, cell service is still spotty and the tv satellite still needs service.. sure was quite!
> 
> Sorry I missed your sons b-day Linda! Hope it was great and thank you for the cake. Tell daughter it was delicious.
> 
> Good to hear from you Lyn. Hope things continue along positively for your brother and that Lola will behave himself and enjoy your Garden.
> 
> Carol, can’t wait to see your big reveal and I hope your back is not troubling you now.
> 
> I see that Cathie remains upbeat and I hope to see some Razberri antics and Saphire shenanigans...No new work from Joe??? I would have loved to seen you wrestling a big ol pike with a cane pole LOL
> 
> Mark, I see the weather isn’t slowing you down much. Your flowers and yard are looking great.. and I see that Wifey takes awesome photos too;-) y’all are a very talented family..
> 
> Ray! Ray! Ray ! (Just making sure I got your attention!) what are you doing today? How’s the walking coming? Did you know I caught a 63lb Appaloosa catfish out of the red river one time? I DID NOT stick my hand in a log for it!
> 
> For the one whose name I can not call, it sounds like you need to move to warmer climates. I think it will be better for you and the ones you care for if your beer drinking is not inhibited by the cold!
> 
> Happy Friday all!


Ok it's a Razberri antic for you. She was posed and it was so cute but she caught me trying to shoot her.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice to hear you, thought maybe the storms blew you away! Rain n more rain today. I get very depressed during these rainy cold wet damp blustery days. Forget about COVID....the rain & wet grounds are depressing. I worked on another bee/bird house yesterday. I’m thinking of a straw thatched roof for it. My first two were hits with my TWITTER @GardensHour folk....so i need to up my game with No 3.
> 
> Luffas are growing, but i need WARM weather to plant them outside....starting to form their true leaves now.
> 
> Send some ??????


Sending some☺☺☺


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny & bright already this morning. Hope the sun is shining on one n all today!

I’m off kayaking....catch you all later. Enjoy ?????


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice to hear you, thought maybe the storms blew you away! Rain n more rain today. I get very depressed during these rainy cold wet damp blustery days. Forget about COVID....the rain & wet grounds are depressing. I worked on another bee/bird house yesterday. I’m thinking of a straw thatched roof for it. My first two were hits with my TWITTER @GardensHour folk....so i need to up my game with No 3.
> 
> Luffas are growing, but i need WARM weather to plant them outside....starting to form their true leaves now.
> 
> Send some ??????



I understand the depression.. I can’t stand being stuck inside for any amount of time! Hopefully today has dawned brighter .. warmth and sunshine sent your way! 

I think the straw roof will be adorable though I can’t imagine any of your work not being a hit.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Today’s weather has been varied. Glorious calm sunshine, thunderstorms, hail, windy... I think we have had most things except snow and fog.
> 
> i went out for my walk in sunshine and drowned coming home as a thunderstorm came out of nowhere and started hurling marble sized hail stones at me. They hurt! I had a good coat on, but my jeans and shoes were waterlogged in the 10 minutes it took to get home!
> 
> Other than that, nothing much to report. Friday is cleaning day and, as JoesDad is now working as well as Son, that left more for me and Daughter to do. (Boo!  ) Son and JoesDad will clean the rooms they’re using as their office space tomorrow. Life is so fascinating right now ?
> 
> I secured a supermarket delivery slot for a week today! This makes me very happy as I honestly thought I stood no chance for the next few weeks.
> 
> JoesDad and I should have been going bird/wildlife watching in the Shetland Islands a week tomorrow. Needless to say, that isn’t happening. The Shetlands are actually nearer Norway than the UK and are part of Scotland from the UK’s point of view. I am disappointed partly because I have a good friend who lives there (his accent is impenetrable) and I shan’t be seeing him
> 
> I have decided to do some research and make my menus Scottish inspired for next weekend. Haggis, Scotch Broth, Clootie Dumpling, Cranachan all come to mind. I’ll let you know how I get on


That’s too bad about the bird watching trip... hopefully you will get to reschedule... 

How exciting for us about the Scottish fare! I enjoy seeing all your fares and even trying something new now and again..


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! They have lifted our travel restriction and allowed some of the non-essential businesses to open to 25% capacity! 

We promptly loaded up ATV’s and camper and headed out. Us and two other couples have all migrated to another friends in North Louisiana who lives way out in the country. We are going to boil some crawfish, drink some beers , and have a great time .( 6 ft apart) ...lol.


----------



## EllieMay

Passing the time earlier in the week Cinder LOVES the water. Once she figured out the jacket would float her, she was swimming with Duke 50 yards out...


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all

I checked our trail cameras this morning and finally have photographic confirmation that we have a hedgehog in the garden again. In 2018 we had 3 visiting our feed station and then, mysteriously, they disappeared last year. We have opened up a couple more hedgehog holes on our boundary and it’s good to see we are back on the route. The image is very grainy, but it’s definitely a hedgehog 




Out on my Permitted Exercise, I make sure to pass a pond where Moorhens hatched their brood of 8 on Good Friday so they’re 3 weeks old. This week’s bad weather hasn’t been good news and the 8 seen last weekend has declined to 5. They look very cute lined up on a plank floating in among the duck weed. Dad appears to be in charge of crowd control. Mum has been refurbishing the nest this week and has started sitting again today. Google tells me the first brood will help rear the second.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great day out kayaking. We planned our trip route to coincide with flyovers by the US Navy Blue Angels & Air Force Thunderbirds to commemorate Healthcare Workers.

Part of our route had us passing some US Coast Guard facilities, then out into Curtis Bay, then along the Patapsco River toward Fort McHenry (Star Spangled banner fame). We had the lovely Francis Scott Key Bridge in our background...

Coast Guard Facilities





Key Bridge



The Flyover



Lunch Spot



Passing By a Railway Pivot Bridge


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Amazing bro!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Amazing bro!



Thanks....we lucked out on the weather. Pretty much a perfect day out. Hope you got yours out & cleaned up & ready to go!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks....we lucked out on the weather. Pretty much a perfect day out.


It was nice here today just windy af... so decided to hold of on the kayaking


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was nice here today just windy af... so decided to hold of on the kayaking



Yep....i hate the wind. What part of Mass are you located in? What locs do you kayak in usually?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep....i hate the wind. What part of Mass are you located in? What locs do you kayak in usually?


20 min north of boston.. i usually kayak up the merrimack if im just out for a cruise ..but i go all over ma and nh as far as if im out fishing


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I understand the depression.. I can’t stand being stuck inside for any amount of time! Hopefully today has dawned brighter .. warmth and sunshine sent your way!
> 
> I think the straw roof will be adorable though I can’t imagine any of your work not being a hit.


I agree.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice work, but what about the shed! Painting, electrical, a microwave...some tools, a hidey hole side door so Opo can visit. Internet, a nice polished work bench aka bar. !


I keep asking you what color you want the interior? Tools no problem but you better bring your lathe. Workbench aka bar. I was thinking black walnut finished with epoxy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I keep asking you what color you want the interior? Tools no problem but you better bring your lathe. Workbench aka bar. I was thinking black walnut finished with epoxy.



Put in cedar shakes, then a slight cedar stain. Nothing too dark! Thanks!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back to overcast, cloudy and rain. ?


----------



## Bee62

Hello friends. Not much news of my corner. I fed the penguins every other day and they got fat. Brought a bundle of carrots to the snow leopard and she was happy munching them away. Tried to polish some yellyfish but they escaped. Played with the hedgehogs and gave some of the armadillos a good long scratch. I`ve heard the one legged pirate talking to the leprechaun in the tank but didn`t understand what they were talking about. 
Lately I found a little woolen heart that was knitted with red yarn but I think it wasn`t the woole spider ( if she exists ). 
The heart reminds me of my friends here in the CDR. Promised to @Ray--Opo I`ve sung a song for you. A song that might give you hope, trust and a little bit joy in these hard times we are going through. I choose this special song because I know that this songs means a lot for many people in America. Hopefully my version is not too bad and you can enjoy it.
Wishing you all the best wishes I have, good vibrations and prayers that we all survive the virus and the scary time we`re living in.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Life gives you lemons just make lemonade! No tennis nets can’t stop the wife and I. Added a picture of why and how dogs and tortoises should be kept separate! My chow is a stubborn girl!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Blackdog1714 said:


> Life gives you lemons just make lemonade! No tennis nets can’t stop the wife and I. Added a picture of why and how dogs and tortoises should be kept separate! My chow is a stubborn girl!


Omg! That’s my dream dog. That’s one Pretty girl!


----------



## Blackdog1714

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Omg! That’s my dream dog. That’s one Pretty girl!


She is from Karen Tracey in Pennsylvania I think part of her old Pizzaz/Liontamer line! 3rd chow for us. All girls they are like owning a teenage girl!


----------



## Blackdog1714

OMG the world is ending! www.Trumpybear.com a flag blanket can be pulled out from its backside!


----------



## Cathie G

Tomorrow I will have had Arrow for 1 year!!! He's a little miracle fish. Since March he's been having his problem with the fin rot AGAIN. After I put him through the treatment AGAIN he was so bad off I had to blow fish flakes for him across his water. But this time it totally worked. I can see such a difference. He's swimming close to what he did the day I brought him home. He's such a cute friendly little guy. Waving hello and hoping I'll feed him.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow I will have had Arrow for 1 year!!! He's a little miracle fish. Since March he's been having his problem with the fin rot AGAIN. After I put him through the treatment AGAIN he was so bad off I had to blow fish flakes for him across his water. But this time it totally worked. I can see such a difference. He's swimming close to what he did the day I brought him home. He's such a cute friendly little guy. Waving hello and hoping I'll feed him.


Will you show any images?


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. Not much news of my corner. I fed the penguins every other day and they got fat. Brought a bundle of carrots to the snow leopard and she was happy munching them away. Tried to polish some yellyfish but they escaped. Played with the hedgehogs and gave some of the armadillos a good long scratch. I`ve heard the one legged pirate talking to the leprechaun in the tank but didn`t understand what they were talking about.
> Lately I found a little woolen heart that was knitted with red yarn but I think it wasn`t the woole spider ( if she exists ).
> The heart reminds me of my friends here in the CDR. Promised to @Ray--Opo I`ve sung a song for you. A song that might give you hope, trust and a little bit joy in these hard times we are going through. I choose this special song because I know that this songs means a lot for many people in America. Hopefully my version is not too bad and you can enjoy it.
> Wishing you all the best wishes I have, good vibrations and prayers that we all survive the virus and the scary time we`re living in.


Thank you Sabine! This is one of my very favorites... my children used to always asked me to sing to them if they were restless.. sometimes my son still does. The top picks are Amazing grace and Daddy’s Hands. 

Beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Wishing everyone a beautiful day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Put in cedar shakes, then a slight cedar stain. Nothing too dark! Thanks!


?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Hey Guys!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another two inches of RAIN overnight here, with massive amounts of rolling thunder & lightning. Three hours worth of storms from 2300-0200 this morning.... grass is green, plants growing. We planted a few 100 sunflower seeds yesterday afternoon, I’m hoping the rains soaked them in nicely & will jump start them.

Luffas (pix below) about ready to plant outside. I just wish it would get back to “normal” temps. We’ve been below normal all of April.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Maro2Bear said:


> Another two inches of RAIN overnight here, with massive amounts of rolling thunder & lightning. Three hours worth of storms from 2300-0200 this morning.... grass is green, plants growing. We planted a few 100 sunflower seeds yesterday afternoon, I’m hoping the rains soaked them in nicely & will jump start them.
> 
> Luffas (pix below) about ready to plant outside. I just wish it would get back to “normal” temps. We’ve been below normal all of April.
> 
> View attachment 293336


What type of plants are those? They look like Squash.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Squash plant


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. Not much news of my corner. I fed the penguins every other day and they got fat. Brought a bundle of carrots to the snow leopard and she was happy munching them away. Tried to polish some yellyfish but they escaped. Played with the hedgehogs and gave some of the armadillos a good long scratch. I`ve heard the one legged pirate talking to the leprechaun in the tank but didn`t understand what they were talking about.
> Lately I found a little woolen heart that was knitted with red yarn but I think it wasn`t the woole spider ( if she exists ).
> The heart reminds me of my friends here in the CDR. Promised to @Ray--Opo I`ve sung a song for you. A song that might give you hope, trust and a little bit joy in these hard times we are going through. I choose this special song because I know that this songs means a lot for many people in America. Hopefully my version is not too bad and you can enjoy it.
> Wishing you all the best wishes I have, good vibrations and prayers that we all survive the virus and the scary time we`re living in.


Wonderful Sabine, thank you so much!
There are 2 songs that brings a tear to my eyes.
Amazing Grace and the National Anthem.
You performed it great!
Hope you are staying safe.
Thanks again ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Hey Guys!


Hello good morning!


----------



## Maro2Bear

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What type of plants are those? They look like Squash.



*Luffas* (pix below) about ready to plant outside. I just wish it would get back to “normal” temps. We’ve been below normal all of April.


----------



## Cathie G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Will you show any images?


That's Arrow sitting on his new betta leaf sofa.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Decisions, decisions, decisions. Should I share pix of our first Knockout Rose bloom, first Bleeding Heart (_Dicentra spectabilis_) or the pretty much just completed Thatched Cottage Bee Lodge? Voting is now open.


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. Not much news of my corner. I fed the penguins every other day and they got fat. Brought a bundle of carrots to the snow leopard and she was happy munching them away. Tried to polish some yellyfish but they escaped. Played with the hedgehogs and gave some of the armadillos a good long scratch. I`ve heard the one legged pirate talking to the leprechaun in the tank but didn`t understand what they were talking about.
> Lately I found a little woolen heart that was knitted with red yarn but I think it wasn`t the woole spider ( if she exists ).
> The heart reminds me of my friends here in the CDR. Promised to @Ray--Opo I`ve sung a song for you. A song that might give you hope, trust and a little bit joy in these hard times we are going through. I choose this special song because I know that this songs means a lot for many people in America. Hopefully my version is not too bad and you can enjoy it.
> Wishing you all the best wishes I have, good vibrations and prayers that we all survive the virus and the scary time we`re living in.


I enjoyed it a lot. It so fits. I've had little miracles during this pandemic. One was your post urging me to take Echinacea which I knew I should but I was being a bit lax. Another is Arrow, my little betta, actually finally got well. And many other things to be grateful for such as my friends here on TFO. It's those "little things" that are amazing grace for me.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Should I share pix of our first Knockout Rose bloom, first Bleeding Heart (_Dicentra spectabilis_) or the pretty much just completed Thatched Cottage Bee Lodge? Voting is now open.


All of thee above! Please


----------



## Cathie G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What type of plants are those? They look like Squash.


I'm thinking a type of gourd but...


EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Wishing everyone a beautiful day.


It's always the afternoon by the time I manage to get to chat. That's just due to critters, daily chores, and sitting on my butt when I get a chance. It was beautiful and hope yours was too and your evening even better.☺


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> *Luffas* (pix below) about ready to plant outside. I just wish it would get back to “normal” temps. We’ve been below normal all of April.


 Do you have more cold weather coming by the end of the week?
I know some parts of Michigan are going to get snow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, wow almost 6 hrs since the last post and that was me. 
Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you have more cold weather coming by the end of the week?
> I know some parts of Michigan are going to get snow.



Yes.....we are now wetter & colder! Averaging about 10 degrees below our normal. Sun is up now, but more ??? by the afternoon. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> All of thee above! Please



Ok....

So it was a good gardening day yesterday with all kinds of things popping out of the ground. It’s been cool, but plants blooming.

Our first Knockout Rose of the Year - plenty more to open




Last month we found a bleeding heart growing all by itself back in the woods. I dug it out and transplanted to our perennial bed in the front of our house. Bloomed yesterday morning.

Common bleeding heart plants (_Lamprocapnos spectabilis_, aka _Dicentra spectabilis_)





Our nice large very pink peonies are so eager to bloom! They usually open right for US Mothers Day. I guess they are on schedule.





Last but not least, I pretty much finished up Bee Lodge No 3 with a proper straw thatched roof. It took some figuring out how to get the straw to stay put while getting it all completed. Rubber bands to the rescue.









Sorry for the over load of pictures. Enjoy the day, stay safe!


----------



## EllieMay

No such thing as overload in here! 

Cool breezy and light rain in east Texas... great morning .

Happy Tuesday all.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....
> 
> So it was a good gardening day yesterday with all kinds of things popping out of the ground. It’s been cool, but plants blooming.
> 
> Our first Knockout Rose of the Year - plenty more to open
> 
> View attachment 293444
> 
> 
> Last month we found a bleeding heart growing all by itself back in the woods. I dug it out and transplanted to our perennial bed in the front of our house. Bloomed yesterday morning.
> 
> Common bleeding heart plants (_Lamprocapnos spectabilis_, aka _Dicentra spectabilis_)
> 
> View attachment 293445
> View attachment 293446
> 
> 
> Our nice large very pink peonies are so eager to bloom! They usually open right for US Mothers Day. I guess they are on schedule.
> 
> View attachment 293447
> View attachment 293448
> 
> 
> Last but not least, I pretty much finished up Bee Lodge No 3 with a proper straw thatched roof. It took some figuring out how to get the straw to stay put while getting it all completed. Rubber bands to the rescue.
> 
> View attachment 293450
> View attachment 293451
> View attachment 293452
> View attachment 293453
> View attachment 293454
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the over load of pictures. Enjoy the day, stay safe!


Thank you. Those flowers are as beautiful in your pictures as they would be if I could smell them myself. And the bee houses are an inviting new housing addition for our friends with wings.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, wow almost 6 hrs since the last post and that was me.
> Hope everyone has a good day!


It's afternoon for me. I always feel like it's a good day when I wake up another day. Sorry you didn't get your 8 hours. Are we too addictive???


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

I am busy with school governor meetings this week. All held online of course.

Here in the UK, students sit public exams aged 16 which shape their future career choices. They are likely to sit more public exams aged 18 or may do a vocational qualification instead. However, with public exams cancelled this summer, each school has to submit projected grades to the exam boards with evidence to justify the grade. It’s a complete nightmare; we only have about 300 students across our schools affected which is relatively few compared to some. It’s so important that we do it right.

We ae also trying to plan for unknowns like when will the students be allowed back... and when they come back what will be the conditions surrounding distancing, cleaning, next year’s exams, etc. There are so many variables. And we have to try to ensure the young people aren’t affected for the rest of their lives by events beyond anyone’s control.

In other news, I have been asked if I am willing to go back to the wildlife rescue to volunteer again. They have come up with ways for a small number of us to work in isolation and have been choosey about who they have asked in as we will need to work unsupported and not need direction. So, from Monday, I shall be in weekly feeding baby birds. Apparently they’re inundated again. I am so looking forward to being back there, I have missed it, and will post pictures if I get chance to take them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Wonderful Sabine, thank you so much!
> There are 2 songs that brings a tear to my eyes.
> Amazing Grace and the National Anthem.
> You performed it great!
> Hope you are staying safe.
> Thanks again ?


2 songs that bring tears to my eyes .. “happy bday” and “aint nobody got time for that” lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I am busy with school governor meetings this week. All held online of course.
> 
> Here in the UK, students sit public exams aged 16 which shape their future career choices. They are likely to sit more public exams aged 18 or may do a vocational qualification instead. However, with public exams cancelled this summer, each school has to submit projected grades to the exam boards with evidence to justify the grade. It’s a complete nightmare; we only have about 300 students across our schools affected which is relatively few compared to some. It’s so important that we do it right.
> 
> We ae also trying to plan for unknowns like when will the students be allowed back... and when they come back what will be the conditions surrounding distancing, cleaning, next year’s exams, etc. There are so many variables. And we have to try to ensure the young people aren’t affected for the rest of their lives by events beyond anyone’s control.
> 
> In other news, I have been asked if I am willing to go back to the wildlife rescue to volunteer again. They have come up with ways for a small number of us to work in isolation and have been choosey about who they have asked in as we will need to work unsupported and not need direction. So, from Monday, I shall be in weekly feeding baby birds. Apparently they’re inundated again. I am so looking forward to being back there, I have missed it, and will post pictures if I get chance to take them.


I really think that all of this pandemic thing might bring out some really really great young people. Their minds are so bright and it may wind up bringing out the best in them. Especially, if we can keep some sentimental fun in their lives. I can't wait to see your pictures from the baby birds also. I'm glad you get to do that but then you are JoesMum.?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I am busy with school governor meetings this week. All held online of course.
> 
> Here in the UK, students sit public exams aged 16 which shape their future career choices. They are likely to sit more public exams aged 18 or may do a vocational qualification instead. However, with public exams cancelled this summer, each school has to submit projected grades to the exam boards with evidence to justify the grade. It’s a complete nightmare; we only have about 300 students across our schools affected which is relatively few compared to some. It’s so important that we do it right.
> 
> We ae also trying to plan for unknowns like when will the students be allowed back... and when they come back what will be the conditions surrounding distancing, cleaning, next year’s exams, etc. There are so many variables. And we have to try to ensure the young people aren’t affected for the rest of their lives by events beyond anyone’s control.
> 
> In other news, I have been asked if I am willing to go back to the wildlife rescue to volunteer again. They have come up with ways for a small number of us to work in isolation and have been choosey about who they have asked in as we will need to work unsupported and not need direction. So, from Monday, I shall be in weekly feeding baby birds. Apparently they’re inundated again. I am so looking forward to being back there, I have missed it, and will post pictures if I get chance to take them.


That is great news about the rescue for you and the birds... & us too if we get to see pics ?

Good luck with the meetings!


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had ourselves a little Cinco de Mayo feast for dinner tonight. Wifey whipped up a fine spread.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We had ourselves a little Cinco de Mayo feast for dinner tonight. Wifey whipped up a fine spread.
> 
> View attachment 293507


Yummmmm! My kind of food right there... ;-)


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 2 songs that bring tears to my eyes .. “happy bday” and “aint nobody got time for that” lol


Yea those songs mean a lot to me also...I ain't got time every year to do the math to remember. Unless you wanna bake me a bday cake jus shut up?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....
> 
> So it was a good gardening day yesterday with all kinds of things popping out of the ground. It’s been cool, but plants blooming.
> 
> Our first Knockout Rose of the Year - plenty more to open
> 
> View attachment 293444
> 
> 
> Last month we found a bleeding heart growing all by itself back in the woods. I dug it out and transplanted to our perennial bed in the front of our house. Bloomed yesterday morning.
> 
> Common bleeding heart plants (_Lamprocapnos spectabilis_, aka _Dicentra spectabilis_)
> 
> View attachment 293445
> View attachment 293446
> 
> 
> Our nice large very pink peonies are so eager to bloom! They usually open right for US Mothers Day. I guess they are on schedule.
> 
> View attachment 293447
> View attachment 293448
> 
> 
> Last but not least, I pretty much finished up Bee Lodge No 3 with a proper straw thatched roof. It took some figuring out how to get the straw to stay put while getting it all completed. Rubber bands to the rescue.
> 
> View attachment 293450
> View attachment 293451
> View attachment 293452
> View attachment 293453
> View attachment 293454
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the over load of pictures. Enjoy the day, stay safe!


Great flowers! Bee lodge is cool. 
Your imagination is fantastic.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's afternoon for me. I always feel like it's a good day when I wake up another day. Sorry you didn't get your 8 hours. Are we too addictive???


Sorry I forget that some of you all are on the other side of the pond. 
8 hrs sleep is far and few between. 
Addiction is a big subject!?
But I do have a addictive personality. In life it has been a curse and a blessing. 
I live by a saying, the calamities in my life are my providence.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry I forget that some of you all are on the other side of the pond.
> 8 hrs sleep is far and few between.
> Addiction is a big subject!?
> But I do have a addictive personality. In life it has been a curse and a blessing.
> I live by a saying, the calamities in my life are my providence.


Well...I'm not on the other side of the pond but I am on the other side of the hill. I feel like you about calamities though. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## EllieMay

Well good evening.. I’ve just come in from weed eating the tortoise yards.. even the new yard needed a trim. I also put out some new seed to thicken things up a bit... hubbys gone back to work so supper for me was a salad and McDonald’s for the kids... I almost feel guilty... NOT! I broke something on my side x side this weekend so I’ve got to take it to the dealership tomorrow to get checked out.. it needs servicing anyway. I’m glad I bought the extra warranty though. I’m actually caught up on my chores now so I’m going to watch a VIN DIESAL movie.. Bloodshot... haven’t even watched the trailer.. lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain ???? finally stopped, but it’s just too darn cold for May!




Ogh...here’s a recent pix of me doing the kayak limbo....




At least the sun is out today!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

This is a Personal promotion right? 
Well here’s a video I made 5 years ago! 
I’m so intrigued with the video, I was so Young and My little Squeaky voice!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain ???? finally stopped, but it’s just too darn cold for May!
> 
> View attachment 293703
> 
> 
> Ogh...here’s a recent pix of me doing the kayak limbo....
> 
> View attachment 293704
> 
> 
> At least the sun is out today!


How low can you row


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hello friends. Not much news of my corner. I fed the penguins every other day and they got fat. Brought a bundle of carrots to the snow leopard and she was happy munching them away. Tried to polish some yellyfish but they escaped. Played with the hedgehogs and gave some of the armadillos a good long scratch. I`ve heard the one legged pirate talking to the leprechaun in the tank but didn`t understand what they were talking about.
> Lately I found a little woolen heart that was knitted with red yarn but I think it wasn`t the woole spider ( if she exists ).
> The heart reminds me of my friends here in the CDR. Promised to @Ray--Opo I`ve sung a song for you. A song that might give you hope, trust and a little bit joy in these hard times we are going through. I choose this special song because I know that this songs means a lot for many people in America. Hopefully my version is not too bad and you can enjoy it.
> Wishing you all the best wishes I have, good vibrations and prayers that we all survive the virus and the scary time we`re living in.


Thank you Bee. Always love your singing.


----------



## Bee62

CarolM said:


> Thank you Bee. Always love your singing.


Hi Carol ! Nice to see you. How are you ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Wishing everyone a beautiful day.


You too Heather. You too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Decisions, decisions, decisions. Should I share pix of our first Knockout Rose bloom, first Bleeding Heart (_Dicentra spectabilis_) or the pretty much just completed Thatched Cottage Bee Lodge? Voting is now open.


All of them.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....
> 
> So it was a good gardening day yesterday with all kinds of things popping out of the ground. It’s been cool, but plants blooming.
> 
> Our first Knockout Rose of the Year - plenty more to open
> 
> View attachment 293444
> 
> 
> Last month we found a bleeding heart growing all by itself back in the woods. I dug it out and transplanted to our perennial bed in the front of our house. Bloomed yesterday morning.
> 
> Common bleeding heart plants (_Lamprocapnos spectabilis_, aka _Dicentra spectabilis_)
> 
> View attachment 293445
> View attachment 293446
> 
> 
> Our nice large very pink peonies are so eager to bloom! They usually open right for US Mothers Day. I guess they are on schedule.
> 
> View attachment 293447
> View attachment 293448
> 
> 
> Last but not least, I pretty much finished up Bee Lodge No 3 with a proper straw thatched roof. It took some figuring out how to get the straw to stay put while getting it all completed. Rubber bands to the rescue.
> 
> View attachment 293450
> View attachment 293451
> View attachment 293452
> View attachment 293453
> View attachment 293454
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the over load of pictures. Enjoy the day, stay safe!


Absolutely love them all.


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah.. cold dont bother me.. i just hate fishing in the cold. My beer sticks to my lips


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I am busy with school governor meetings this week. All held online of course.
> 
> Here in the UK, students sit public exams aged 16 which shape their future career choices. They are likely to sit more public exams aged 18 or may do a vocational qualification instead. However, with public exams cancelled this summer, each school has to submit projected grades to the exam boards with evidence to justify the grade. It’s a complete nightmare; we only have about 300 students across our schools affected which is relatively few compared to some. It’s so important that we do it right.
> 
> We ae also trying to plan for unknowns like when will the students be allowed back... and when they come back what will be the conditions surrounding distancing, cleaning, next year’s exams, etc. There are so many variables. And we have to try to ensure the young people aren’t affected for the rest of their lives by events beyond anyone’s control.
> 
> In other news, I have been asked if I am willing to go back to the wildlife rescue to volunteer again. They have come up with ways for a small number of us to work in isolation and have been choosey about who they have asked in as we will need to work unsupported and not need direction. So, from Monday, I shall be in weekly feeding baby birds. Apparently they’re inundated again. I am so looking forward to being back there, I have missed it, and will post pictures if I get chance to take them.


Well done. Very happy for you. It says a lot that you were one of the people they asked.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We had ourselves a little Cinco de Mayo feast for dinner tonight. Wifey whipped up a fine spread.
> 
> View attachment 293507


Oohh. Yum yum.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> View attachment 293724


Im not that pretty ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well good evening.. I’ve just come in from weed eating the tortoise yards.. even the new yard needed a trim. I also put out some new seed to thicken things up a bit... hubbys gone back to work so supper for me was a salad and McDonald’s for the kids... I almost feel guilty... NOT! I broke something on my side x side this weekend so I’ve got to take it to the dealership tomorrow to get checked out.. it needs servicing anyway. I’m glad I bought the extra warranty though. I’m actually caught up on my chores now so I’m going to watch a VIN DIESAL movie.. Bloodshot... haven’t even watched the trailer.. lol


Well done on doing all your chores. You can now have your reward. Go pour yourself a glass of wine. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain ???? finally stopped, but it’s just too darn cold for May!
> 
> View attachment 293703
> 
> 
> Ogh...here’s a recent pix of me doing the kayak limbo....
> 
> View attachment 293704
> 
> 
> At least the sun is out today!


Wow. You are very good.


----------



## CarolM

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> This is a Personal promotion right?
> Well here’s a video I made 5 years ago!
> I’m so intrigued with the video, I was so Young and My little Squeaky voice!


You are so cute. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Bee62 said:


> Hi Carol ! Nice to see you. How are you ?


Hey there. I am good. How are you?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

CarolM said:


> You are so cute. Love it.


 missed so much info lmao.?? 
I was young and thinking I would get tons of views. At least I got a few views.


----------



## CarolM

Hi Everybody. Glad to see everybody seems to be alive and well. I finally finished and when moving it to my front garden I found this little guy inside it. So I took him out and moved him to the water bowl inside the tortoise enclosure.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Guys I’ve been thinking to add leave litter to my Testudo tortoise (Eastern Herman’s tortoise) I found some but not sure if it’s safe, I’ll get a picture not sure if the plant is toxic. Any advise or answer is appreciated Thanks!


----------



## CarolM

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> missed so much info lmao.??
> I was young and thinking I would get tons of views. At least I got a few views.


Still. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Guys I’ve been thinking to add leave litter to my Testudo tortoise (Eastern Herman’s tortoise) I found some but not sure if it’s safe, I’ll get a picture not sure if the plant is toxic. Any advise or answer is appreciated Thanks!
> View attachment 293729
> View attachment 293730
> View attachment 293731


Sorry I cannot answer as I don't know what plant it is from. If you know the name of the plant, look it up on the tortoise table.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

These are plants that where close so they might be those plants. @RosemaryDW @Yvonne G


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Guys I’ve been thinking to add leave litter to my Testudo tortoise (Eastern Herman’s tortoise) I found some but not sure if it’s safe, I’ll get a picture not sure if the plant is toxic. Any advise or answer is appreciated Thanks!
> View attachment 293729
> View attachment 293730
> View attachment 293731


What you got there is a brown leaf thingy. Your welcome ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Guys I’ve been thinking to add leave litter to my Testudo tortoise (Eastern Herman’s tortoise) I found some but not sure if it’s safe, I’ll get a picture not sure if the plant is toxic. Any advise or answer is appreciated Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 293729
> View attachment 293730
> View attachment 293731


Oak leaf


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oak leaf


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 293744


Not safe right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Not safe right?


I believe not safe


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I believe not safe


Darn it


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Tuesday all!


Ok happy birthday!!!☺????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thank you!! Im stuffed. Just had a ribeye off the grill


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well done on doing all your chores. You can now have your reward. Go pour yourself a glass of wine. ?


Ooohh...I can't wait until she does. She gets to be so much fun Cinder's snortin too?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you!! Im stuffed. Just had a ribeye off the grill


Sounds yummy. I'm glad you're having a wonderful birthday. Did someone else do the cooking? That's even better if so.☺


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Sounds yummy. I'm glad you're having a wonderful birthday. Did someone else do the cooking? That's even better if so.☺


Nobody touches my grill.. thats my baby lol


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ooohh...I can't wait until she does. She gets to be so much fun Cinder's snortin too?


The wine makes no difference, it’s the peaceful time that brings out the laughing snorts... if I miss it, Cinder’s got my back!!! However, I am half a glass in?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nobody touches my grill.. thats my baby lol


I almost missed it!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ? HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ??
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ___________????
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ?????


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nobody touches my grill.. thats my baby lol


Hehehe...


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> I almost missed it!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ? HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ??
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ___________????
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU ?????



I was thinking we should be giving him the Marilyn Monroe version.. HEHE


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> The wine makes no difference, it’s the peaceful time that brings out the laughing snorts... if I miss it, Cinder’s got my back!!! However, I am half a glass in?


Well my phone's charging. See you when. The evening is usually when I can. My peaceful time also. Then I usually end up snorting cause I'm reading all this.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi Everybody. Glad to see everybody seems to be alive and well. I finally finished and when moving it to my front garden I found this little guy inside it. So I took him out and moved him to the water bowl inside the tortoise enclosure.


Wow...and you got to have a little house toad too.☺ I've heard mine are about but I haven't seen one myself yet.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Wow...and you got to have a little house toad too.☺ I've heard mine are about but I haven't seen one myself yet.


Well here’s a toad story for you...

First, let me start by saying that I am blind as a bat. I wear contacts daily and glasses if not.. I can only see clearly for about 2 feet in front of me and beyond that is blurry shades of color. 

So I woke around 3 am and got up to make my normal house rounds and chocolate fix. I made my pit stop in the guest bathroom to take care of business without waking others. Cinders doggy door is in the guest bathroom. Anyhow, I don’t grab my glasses or turn on any lights as this is pretty routine for me.. so in the midst of my pit stop , I notice some movement on the floor... and it’s coming towards me.. fast forward to instant heart failure and rapid scrambling while business comes to an immediate stop.., I finally work up the courage to ease close enough so I can see what the hell it is.. GIANT TOAD... had come in by way of Cinders door.. I scooped him up and put him right back out same door.. and then I put the slide in!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...I'm not on the other side of the pond but I am on the other side of the hill. I feel like you about calamities though. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


Oh ok, I figured Lancaster was in England. My bad!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well here’s a toad story for you...
> 
> First, let me start by saying that I am blind as a bat. I wear contacts daily and glasses if not.. I can only see clearly for about 2 feet in front of me and beyond that is blurry shades of color.
> 
> So I woke around 3 am and got up to make my normal house rounds and chocolate fix. I made my pit stop in the guest bathroom to take care of business without waking others. Cinders doggy door is in the guest bathroom. Anyhow, I don’t grab my glasses or turn on any lights as this is pretty routine for me.. so in the midst of my pit stop , I notice some movement on the floor... and it’s coming towards me.. fast forward to instant heart failure and rapid scrambling while business comes to an immediate stop.., I finally work up the courage to ease close enough so I can see what the hell it is.. GIANT TOAD... had come in by way of Cinders door.. I scooped him up and put him right back out same door.. and then I put the slide in!!!!


?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> All of them.


Yes to all!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh ok, I figured Lancaster was in England. My bad!


It's funny how many alias countrys and such Lancaster has. I sewed a mask today and dang if it didn't show up AGAIN.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well here’s a toad story for you...
> 
> First, let me start by saying that I am blind as a bat. I wear contacts daily and glasses if not.. I can only see clearly for about 2 feet in front of me and beyond that is blurry shades of color.
> 
> So I woke around 3 am and got up to make my normal house rounds and chocolate fix. I made my pit stop in the guest bathroom to take care of business without waking others. Cinders doggy door is in the guest bathroom. Anyhow, I don’t grab my glasses or turn on any lights as this is pretty routine for me.. so in the midst of my pit stop , I notice some movement on the floor... and it’s coming towards me.. fast forward to instant heart failure and rapid scrambling while business comes to an immediate stop.., I finally work up the courage to ease close enough so I can see what the hell it is.. GIANT TOAD... had come in by way of Cinders door.. I scooped him up and put him right back out same door.. and then I put the slide in!!!!


I love you!!! That sounds too much like me. Once upon a time, true story, a toad came in my home. Then s/he tried to sit on my lap or something. I ended up standing on the kitchen counter to get away from the dang toad.hahaha


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nobody touches my grill.. thats my baby lol


So sorry for the late wish. A very Happy Birthday. It sounds like it was a good day.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well here’s a toad story for you...
> 
> First, let me start by saying that I am blind as a bat. I wear contacts daily and glasses if not.. I can only see clearly for about 2 feet in front of me and beyond that is blurry shades of color.
> 
> So I woke around 3 am and got up to make my normal house rounds and chocolate fix. I made my pit stop in the guest bathroom to take care of business without waking others. Cinders doggy door is in the guest bathroom. Anyhow, I don’t grab my glasses or turn on any lights as this is pretty routine for me.. so in the midst of my pit stop , I notice some movement on the floor... and it’s coming towards me.. fast forward to instant heart failure and rapid scrambling while business comes to an immediate stop.., I finally work up the courage to ease close enough so I can see what the hell it is.. GIANT TOAD... had come in by way of Cinders door.. I scooped him up and put him right back out same door.. and then I put the slide in!!!!


Whahahaha. That is hilarious.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooooning one and all.

I hope y'all have an awesome Friday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's funny how many alias countrys and such Lancaster has. I sewed a mask today and dang if it didn't show up AGAIN.


Nice mask,I always wanted to travel route 66 out of Chicago and see some of Americana history. Not sure how much of the old route is still there.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Storms are rolling in here this morning with a temp drop into the upper 40’s tonight... crazy!!! I think I’m going back to bed for a bit !


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone is staying safe and sane ???
For the last couple months I have had these snails mostly on the garage door but also on the house, screens and cactus. 
I figure they are attracted too the morning dew. 
Never noticed them before.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Storms are rolling in here this morning with a temp drop into the upper 40’s tonight... crazy!!! I think I’m going back to bed for a bit !


Goodmorning and goodnight!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone is staying safe and sane ???
> For the last couple months I have had these snails mostly on the garage door but also on the house, screens and cactus.
> I figure they are attracted too the morning dew.
> Never noticed them before.
> View attachment 293783


I’ve seen lots of those around here too. And more slugs than usual ?‍


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you!! Im stuffed. Just had a ribeye off the grill


Happy belated birthday!
I love a good rib eye also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What you got there is a brown leaf thingy. Your welcome ?


?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone is staying safe and sane ???
> For the last couple months I have had these snails mostly on the garage door but also on the house, screens and cactus.
> I figure they are attracted too the morning dew.
> Never noticed them before.
> View attachment 293783



A little garlic, butter & a steamer!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A little garlic, butter & a steamer!


I agree but they are a little small.


----------



## Ray--Opo

If there are any Melissa Etheridge fans here.
She performs live everyday on Facebook at 3pm. She was being interviewed when it was talked about 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree but they are a little small.



You just need to pick a bunch! We had a holiday to southwestern tip of Portugal. They picked & sold bags of these little snails for ppl to cook up! Very tasty!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Look at these Wind Chill temps coming our way


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not that pretty ?


Happy belated


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Look at these Wind Chill temps coming our way
> 
> View attachment 293804


It DID NOT snow in Ottawa today. Somebody must've dropped a bag of flour nearby and the wind brought it to us. It's May, for heaven's sake. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oak leaf


That looks like no oak leaf I have ever seen. It looks more like Bay to me.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh ok, I figured Lancaster was in England. My bad!


It is.I went to university there.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

We have been enjoying a few days of decent weather. It all goes downhill on Sunday, so we will enjoy it while we can.

This morning was chores day. Daughter and I cleaned the house while Son and JoesDad shifted a ton of dirt into a skip... the debris from creating the pond.

This afternoon our road had a “Not A Street Party” for VE Day. We have to social distance, so the idea was that we all had an afternoon picnic in our front gardens where we could chat with our neighbours.

Our house is set back from the road and we shae a driveway with the houses either side, we have about 2 square yards of front garden, so we set up a picnic table and chairs on the drive so we were nearer the road and our neighbours used their lawns.

Everyone decorated the front of their property with flags (I printed mine from an image on he internet )



I baked scones and we ate those with a glass of white wine. It was really good to be able to chat with our neighbours in the afternoon sunshine. I think it did everyone a power of good to talk to different people 



What really made my day was hearing a cuckoo calling. We have lived in this house since 1999 and I have never heard one here before. It has definitely been a day to remember


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone is staying safe and sane ???
> For the last couple months I have had these snails mostly on the garage door but also on the house, screens and cactus.
> I figure they are attracted too the morning dew.
> Never noticed them before.
> View attachment 293783


That's interesting. I wonder what kind they are.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> We have been enjoying a few days of decent weather. It all goes downhill on Sunday, so we will enjoy it while we can.
> 
> This morning was chores day. Daughter and I cleaned the house while Son and JoesDad shifted a ton of dirt into a skip... the debris from creating the pond.
> 
> This afternoon our road had a “Not A Street Party” for VE Day. We have to social distance, so the idea was that we all had an afternoon picnic in our front gardens where we could chat with our neighbours.
> 
> Our house is set back from the road and we shae a driveway with the houses either side, we have about 2 square yards of front garden, so we set up a picnic table and chairs on the drive so we were nearer the road and our neighbours used their lawns.
> 
> Everyone decorated the front of their property with flags (I printed mine from an image on he internet )
> View attachment 293825
> 
> 
> I baked scones and we ate those with a glass of white wine. It was really good to be able to chat with our neighbours in the afternoon sunshine. I think it did everyone a power of good to talk to different people
> View attachment 293826
> 
> 
> What really made my day was hearing a cuckoo calling. We have lived in this house since 1999 and I have never heard one here before. It has definitely been a day to remember



Good looking scones!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> We have been enjoying a few days of decent weather. It all goes downhill on Sunday, so we will enjoy it while we can.
> 
> This morning was chores day. Daughter and I cleaned the house while Son and JoesDad shifted a ton of dirt into a skip... the debris from creating the pond.
> 
> This afternoon our road had a “Not A Street Party” for VE Day. We have to social distance, so the idea was that we all had an afternoon picnic in our front gardens where we could chat with our neighbours.
> 
> Our house is set back from the road and we shae a driveway with the houses either side, we have about 2 square yards of front garden, so we set up a picnic table and chairs on the drive so we were nearer the road and our neighbours used their lawns.
> 
> Everyone decorated the front of their property with flags (I printed mine from an image on he internet )
> View attachment 293825
> 
> 
> I baked scones and we ate those with a glass of white wine. It was really good to be able to chat with our neighbours in the afternoon sunshine. I think it did everyone a power of good to talk to different people
> View attachment 293826
> 
> 
> What really made my day was hearing a cuckoo calling. We have lived in this house since 1999 and I have never heard one here before. It has definitely been a day to remember


Sounds wonderful...


----------



## EllieMay

Had to go out and close the tortoise boxes tonight... it’s gonna get cold... this is without a doubt some very unseasonable weather...


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone.

As if I wasn’t already confused about days of the week... yesterday was a Public Holiday in the UK. We normally have a Public Holiday on the first Monday of May for May Day. However, that got moved to Friday for VE Day.

So Public Holiday Monday was on a Friday which felt like a Saturday because the weekend had started. My brain now thinks it’s Sunday... probably ??


----------



## EllieMay

Well good morning! I hope you get to enjoy your long weekend.. ( it will keep your brain exercising at least ?) hubby and I are going to help my sister move a travel trailer this morning. My niece has served four years in the navy and gets to come home in the end of June so sister is planning on getting her her own space available if she wants it...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> You just need to pick a bunch! We had a holiday to southwestern tip of Portugal. They picked & sold bags of these little snails for ppl to cook up! Very tasty!


Do you just suck out the snail?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> We have been enjoying a few days of decent weather. It all goes downhill on Sunday, so we will enjoy it while we can.
> 
> This morning was chores day. Daughter and I cleaned the house while Son and JoesDad shifted a ton of dirt into a skip... the debris from creating the pond.
> 
> This afternoon our road had a “Not A Street Party” for VE Day. We have to social distance, so the idea was that we all had an afternoon picnic in our front gardens where we could chat with our neighbours.
> 
> Our house is set back from the road and we shae a driveway with the houses either side, we have about 2 square yards of front garden, so we set up a picnic table and chairs on the drive so we were nearer the road and our neighbours used their lawns.
> 
> Everyone decorated the front of their property with flags (I printed mine from an image on he internet )
> View attachment 293825
> 
> 
> I baked scones and we ate those with a glass of white wine. It was really good to be able to chat with our neighbours in the afternoon sunshine. I think it did everyone a power of good to talk to different people
> View attachment 293826
> 
> 
> What really made my day was hearing a cuckoo calling. We have lived in this house since 1999 and I have never heard one here before. It has definitely been a day to remember


Sounded like a wonderful day!


----------



## JoesMum

Today is another glorious sunny and warm day. Daughter’s car has a battery flatter than a pancake, so that needs a jump start when we can get it out of the garage. The skip males it hard to get anything alongside it right now, but it’s not exactly urgent. Daughter is insured to drive my car so she took that out on her travels to buy groceries this morning.

A little Lockdown haircut advice


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes! We had ice in our plant saucers this morning! May 9th and ice!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes! We had ice in our plant saucers this morning! May 9th and ice!


Snow flurries here smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday all! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you just suck out the snail?



It’s best to pull out your finest snail fork!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend



It’s almost back to Wintertime! Luckily, i see some 80 degree temps next weekend! My cactus pads were crying& shivering all night long.


----------



## JoesMum

All this talk of winter. Today it’s 23C/75F and really lovely.

We have been for a walk along the towpath (the path used by horses towing barges in days gone by) of the River Medway which passes through our town.

There was lots of birdsong and plenty of wildflowers. The buttercups dominate, but the foxgloves were nearly out and there was plenty of red clover too. The white blossomed trees are Hawthorn; this flowers in May and it’s also known as the May Tree


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> All this talk of winter. Today it’s 23C/75F and really lovely.
> 
> We have been for a walk along the towpath (the path used by horses towing barges in days gone by) of the River Medway which passes through our town.
> 
> There was lots of birdsong and plenty of wildflowers. The buttercups dominate, but the foxgloves were nearly out and there was plenty of red clover too. The white blossomed trees are Hawthorn; this flowers in May and it’s also known as the May Tree
> 
> View attachment 293908
> 
> View attachment 293909
> 
> View attachment 293910
> 
> View attachment 293911


Love it!!


----------



## EllieMay

@maggie3fan 

Happy Birthday! I hope you heard your favorite song, ate your favorite food, and felt you favorite feeling!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> @maggie3fan
> 
> Happy Birthday! I hope you heard your favorite song, ate your favorite food, and felt you favorite feeling!!!


Ur officially related to Maggie lol ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur officially related to Maggie lol ?


NO SHAME! Some of my other family members should take lessons!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mags is badaas ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Hey guys! How y’all doing, I’m bored.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snow flurries here smh



Guess I shouldn't mention the 84 degrees we had today...tomorrow lookin at 87 and waxing my car...I DO know how to have a good time...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> @maggie3fan
> 
> Happy Birthday! I hope you heard your favorite song, ate your favorite food, and felt you favorite feeling!!!


My favorite song...Allman Bros....Whipping Post...son brought my favorite lemon meringue pie...I ate half...then I sat out watching my tortoises mess around in the sun...frankly...I had a great day and with the exception of a slight tummy ache...I am satisfied...

Geochelone felineacata...


the latest 3 babies to leave the nest...just have one more


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY for all you moms!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY for all you moms!



Yes! Happy Mother’s Day to one n all! ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, just watched this YouTube video on a newly constructed tortoise mirage....

@Ray--Opo im thinking your new shed - with some mods - can look like this!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and thanks for the mother’s day wishes! I got up early and then went back to bed.. Cinder and I are snuggling while having coffee at the moment.. I’ve got to “seal” Torettos pool today.. the water is seeping out.. not really any other big plans


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and thanks for the mother’s day wishes! I got up early and then went back to bed.. Cinder and I are snuggling while having coffee at the moment.. I’ve got to “seal” Torettos pool today.. the water is seeping out.. not really any other big plans



Enjoy! Nice n sunny here today, but another cold icy start. Front water fountain had ice on the edges even though it was on & flowing.


----------



## Blackdog1714

THis is my weekend to work and of course it is beautiful in RVA. Wife is playing tennis all afternoon since Henrico County put the nets back up! Anyway here is a nice butt shot enjoy Mother's Day Y'all!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Mother’s Day to those of you who celebrate it today. Ours, a church festival, was on March 22nd 

Today started warm and JoesDad and I went for our walk in shirt sleeves, but by lunchtime the wind got up and now it is just plain cold and windy with a hint of drizzle.

JoesDad and I are supposed to be in the Shetland Island s for the next week so I made Scotch Broth for lunch which was excellent and we are having Haggis, neeps and tatties for dinner with Clootie Pudding for dessert. Comfort food!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> THis is my weekend to work and of course it is beautiful in RVA. Wife is playing tennis all afternoon since Henrico County put the nets back up! Anyway here is a nice butt shot enjoy Mother's Day Y'all!
> View attachment 294029



Enjoy.! Maryland is loosening the reigns more as well. Parks, beaches, marinas all can be operational. Unfortunately the number of cases/deaths is on the rise. ? Doubly concerning is that our county - Prince George’s - is the highest in all of Maryland.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Guess most of us Oregonians have been bad as we are still not allowed to go out and play


----------



## Maggie3fan

I called my sis to see if I could post this picture...she must be outside playing with Misty...so moderators...do what you will...this was a gift to me...the book is about today's manners...(one of my problems)...and it is the funniest thing I have read it years...I highly reccommend it....


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, just watched this YouTube video on a newly constructed tortoise mirage....
> 
> @Ray--Opo im thinking your new shed - with some mods - can look like this!


Wow! I love the greenhouse, but I also love the indoor structure.


----------



## Cathie G

Happy mom's day to all!? I loved having my kids and friends around today. It was nice. But really I've spent a lot of the day watching Arrow swim better then the day I brought him home. I don't understand what I did right or wrong but I'm so glad it worked.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Enjoy.! Maryland is loosening the reigns more as well. Parks, beaches, marinas all can be operational. Unfortunately the number of cases/deaths is on the rise. ? Doubly concerning is that our county - Prince George’s - is the highest in all of Maryland.


Stay safe! I have feared that the cold and the lifting of restrictions would bring about another wave..


----------



## EllieMay

I hope everyone enjoyed their day today... I cleaned.. inside and outside.. resealed Torettos pool as planned. I will put water in tomorrow and see if it holds.. hubby sent me a nice arrangement of stargazers and roses.. children all were thoughtful .. And my sister brought a hibiscus tree for the torties..we enjoyed the outdoors and it’s been calm and peaceful... I’m now in the recliner with a lap full of dog and son... enjoying a nice vodka and juice to finish the day out..


----------



## Blackdog1714

J Sheffield this for you - a murdered out Honda Element with extra led lights! Their is even a light bar on the dash inside the windshield


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still unseasonably cold! My plants are asking for pants, gloves n shoes! Poor hummingbirds are living at our hummer feeders! The birds went through an entire suet cake in one day. The “Spring” peepers are back in the mud.

I’m going to change the name of my sunflowers ?? to frostyflowers ?️


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Stay safe! I have feared that the cold and the lifting of restrictions would bring about another wave..


Yes and here in Ohio they are opening up. The problem is many of my family members have asthma and most are high high risk in some way. Another problem is the way some big businesses have been operating all through this. One I know of has been bringing in people from New York to stay operational. And working alongside my other daughter in law that has asthma. How they got through the so called order of essential work is a real question in my mind also. I did hear though I'm not wasting my time sewing masks. The cloth ones are 99% effective for allergies. The manufactured ones make me sick but the cloth ones don't.


----------



## Maggie3fan

83 degrees....Big Sam will stay in his sleeping box all day and go out about 6pm


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

I started back at the rescue today.It was insanely busy: 17 magpies of varying sizes, sparrows, starlings, blackbirds, dunnocks, 2 blue ****, a mistle thrush, a greenfinch, a great spotted woodpecker... and that was just in my room.

I am taking Daughter next week. We can’t have two volunteers in a room unless they live together. Having her there would mean there was more chance of getting the cleaning done properly. She can learn to feed easy stuff like magpies and I will have more time to spend with the tiddlers like the bluetit I photographed below.

Hungry baby starlings:





Blue tt a few days old


Nestling magpies


And Daughter baked a Strawberry Shortcake while I was out. My waistline isn’t going to cope with her boredom ?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I started back at the rescue today.It was insanely busy: 17 magpies of varying sizes, sparrows, starlings, blackbirds, dunnocks, 2 blue ****, a mistle thrush, a greenfinch, a great spotted woodpecker... and that was just in my room.
> 
> I am taking Daughter next week. We can’t have two volunteers in a room unless they live together. Having her there would mean there was more chance of getting the cleaning done properly. She can learn to feed easy stuff like magpies and I will have more time to spend with the tiddlers like the bluetit I photographed below.
> 
> Hungry baby starlings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue tt a few days old
> View attachment 294146
> 
> Nestling magpies
> View attachment 294147
> 
> And Daughter baked a Strawberry Shortcake while I was out. My waistline isn’t going to cope with her boredom ?
> View attachment 294148


I’d really like to borrow your daughter ;-)))


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I started back at the rescue today.It was insanely busy: 17 magpies of varying sizes, sparrows, starlings, blackbirds, dunnocks, 2 blue ****, a mistle thrush, a greenfinch, a great spotted woodpecker... and that was just in my room.
> 
> I am taking Daughter next week. We can’t have two volunteers in a room unless they live together. Having her there would mean there was more chance of getting the cleaning done properly. She can learn to feed easy stuff like magpies and I will have more time to spend with the tiddlers like the bluetit I photographed below.
> 
> Hungry baby starlings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue tt a few days old
> View attachment 294146
> 
> Nestling magpies
> View attachment 294147
> 
> And Daughter baked a Strawberry Shortcake while I was out. My waistline isn’t going to cope with her boredom ?
> View attachment 294148


Wonderful. All of it...Now you have me hungry for strawberry shortcake too.☺


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> 83 degrees....Big Sam will stay in his sleeping box all day and go out about 6pm
> View attachment 294144


He has such a sweet little baby face even if he is Big Sam.☺


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still unseasonably cold! My plants are asking for pants, gloves n shoes! Poor hummingbirds are living at our hummer feeders! The birds went through an entire suet cake in one day. The “Spring” peepers are back in the mud.
> 
> I’m going to change the name of my sunflowers ?? to frostyflowers ?️


Saphire is looking at me like I have betrayed him because I can't get him out yet. Once I do though I have to do it everyday. Our warm times have been too sporadic. Some days It's warm in the morning and freezing later. Or even vice versa. I'll be glad when mother nature makes up her mind.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> THis is my weekend to work and of course it is beautiful in RVA. Wife is playing tennis all afternoon since Henrico County put the nets back up! Anyway here is a nice butt shot enjoy Mother's Day Y'all!
> View attachment 294029


Oh! what a cute little baby butt picture...why in the world do we as parents take pictures to prove our children have the cutest little baby butt. But?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Saphire is looking at me like I have betrayed him because I can't get him out yet. Once I do though I have to do it everyday. Our warm times have been too sporadic. Some days It's warm in the morning and freezing later. Or even vice versa. I'll be glad when mother nature makes up her mind.



The warm to hot weather is on the horizon here in Maryland. Next Thursday COULD be our first 90 F degree day. So, ice this week, but sweltering soon. Ive been cleaning our Sullys outdoor heated nightbox up & getting it ready. Problem is i use the same Kane heat pad, so need to keep that in place.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I cleaned tortoise boxes yesterday son has been taking advantage of the pool ( and Cinder too ) but it’s still too cold for me! It’s our night time temps that have been unpredictable here. Days are consistent low 80’s but the drops at night have been significant. Looks like they are stabilizing this week and should remain in the 60’s (instead of the 40’s).


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I cleaned tortoise boxes yesterday son has been taking advantage of the pool ( and Cinder too ) but it’s still too cold for me! It’s our night time temps that have been unpredictable here. Days are consistent low 80’s but the drops at night have been significant. Looks like they are stabilizing this week and should remain in the 60’s (instead of the 40’s).
> View attachment 294178



Thats a great great looking area! I’m jealous! ENJOY!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone is staying safe and sane ???
> For the last couple months I have had these snails mostly on the garage door but also on the house, screens and cactus.
> I figure they are attracted too the morning dew.
> Never noticed them before.
> View attachment 293783


Wow, we only get the round garden variety ones.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree but they are a little small.


collect them, keep them in an enclosure and when they are big enough harvest them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> We have been enjoying a few days of decent weather. It all goes downhill on Sunday, so we will enjoy it while we can.
> 
> This morning was chores day. Daughter and I cleaned the house while Son and JoesDad shifted a ton of dirt into a skip... the debris from creating the pond.
> 
> This afternoon our road had a “Not A Street Party” for VE Day. We have to social distance, so the idea was that we all had an afternoon picnic in our front gardens where we could chat with our neighbours.
> 
> Our house is set back from the road and we shae a driveway with the houses either side, we have about 2 square yards of front garden, so we set up a picnic table and chairs on the drive so we were nearer the road and our neighbours used their lawns.
> 
> Everyone decorated the front of their property with flags (I printed mine from an image on he internet )
> View attachment 293825
> 
> 
> I baked scones and we ate those with a glass of white wine. It was really good to be able to chat with our neighbours in the afternoon sunshine. I think it did everyone a power of good to talk to different people
> View attachment 293826
> 
> 
> What really made my day was hearing a cuckoo calling. We have lived in this house since 1999 and I have never heard one here before. It has definitely been a day to remember


What an awesome idea. Such a pity that where I stay most of the people don't like each other. And it definitely sounds like it was a great day for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Today is another glorious sunny and warm day. Daughter’s car has a battery flatter than a pancake, so that needs a jump start when we can get it out of the garage. The skip males it hard to get anything alongside it right now, but it’s not exactly urgent. Daughter is insured to drive my car so she took that out on her travels to buy groceries this morning.
> 
> A little Lockdown haircut advice
> View attachment 293894


LOL. My youngest who always likes his hair styled, finally caved and took the hair shaver and gave himself a no.2 hair cut. Hubby is going to do it tonight and I am trying to convince my eldest to do it as well. But so far no go. ?

Good luck with your daughters car. We start our cars practically everyday just so that we don't have that problem.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @maggie3fan
> 
> Happy Birthday! I hope you heard your favorite song, ate your favorite food, and felt you favorite feeling!!!


@maggie3fan A very Happy belated Birthday wish. I hope it was a really good day.


----------



## CarolM

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Hey guys! How y’all doing, I’m bored.


oh dear. I hope you found something to do.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY for all you moms!


Thank you. Same from my side, even though it is a bit late.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> @maggie3fan A very Happy belated Birthday wish. I hope it was a really good day.


It WAS a good day...thank you...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, just watched this YouTube video on a newly constructed tortoise mirage....
> 
> @Ray--Opo im thinking your new shed - with some mods - can look like this!


I could do with the for my torts as well.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I started back at the rescue today.It was insanely busy: 17 magpies of varying sizes, sparrows, starlings, blackbirds, dunnocks, 2 blue ****, a mistle thrush, a greenfinch, a great spotted woodpecker... and that was just in my room.
> 
> I am taking Daughter next week. We can’t have two volunteers in a room unless they live together. Having her there would mean there was more chance of getting the cleaning done properly. She can learn to feed easy stuff like magpies and I will have more time to spend with the tiddlers like the bluetit I photographed below.
> 
> Hungry baby starlings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue tt a few days old
> View attachment 294146
> 
> Nestling magpies
> View attachment 294147
> 
> And Daughter baked a Strawberry Shortcake while I was out. My waistline isn’t going to cope with her boredom ?
> View attachment 294148


I know what you mean about the waist line. I had to laugh, my cat heard the video with the babies, and had to come to my computer. She was sniffing the computer screen trying to see where these babies were.

And shame the little blue ti*** is really young. Will it survive being that young?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I cleaned tortoise boxes yesterday son has been taking advantage of the pool ( and Cinder too ) but it’s still too cold for me! It’s our night time temps that have been unpredictable here. Days are consistent low 80’s but the drops at night have been significant. Looks like they are stabilizing this week and should remain in the 60’s (instead of the 40’s).
> View attachment 294178


That pool looks heavenly!!


----------



## CarolM

Well I am all caught up again. And glad to see that everyone is still around, safe and healthy. We have been having nice sunny days but today it seems the weather is a changin. It seems to be getting colder, although I was just wondering last night about it, as we are supposed to be in winter and we have yet to have a decent amount of rain. I really hope that the rain starts coming otherwise we will be on lockdown and strict water restrictions next year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big news....today is our Sully’s 6th birthday. Yep, now its POOPS are larger than she was, having arrived in a wee little tupperware container all the way from California!

And....40 years ago today I first started working for the US government at the Library of Congress! Wow, time flies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Everyone seems to be safe and sound. 
Stay well and take care, Roommates.
I'm off out to do some fencing practice with Tidgy.
(the sport, not putting up fences in the garden.)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone seems to be safe and sound.
> Stay well and take care, Roommates.
> I'm off out to do some fencing practice with Tidgy.
> (the sport, not putting up fences in the garden.)



Enjoy! Dont forget your battle axe & full body armor.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Big news....today is our Sully’s 6th birthday. Yep, now its POOPS are larger than she was, having arrived in a wee little tupperware container all the way from California!
> 
> And....40 years ago today I first started working for the US government at the Library of Congress! Wow, time flies.


A Very Happy Birthday Sully. And congratulations Mark.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone seems to be safe and sound.
> Stay well and take care, Roommates.
> I'm off out to do some fencing practice with Tidgy.
> (the sport, not putting up fences in the garden.)


I would think the fence in the garden would be better than the sport. Hi there Adam. I hope wifey and Tidgy are safe and well.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I know what you mean about the waist line. I had to laugh, my cat heard the video with the babies, and had to come to my computer. She was sniffing the computer screen trying to see where these babies were.
> 
> And shame the little blue ti*** is really young. Will it survive being that young?


Yes, hopefully . We raised them from smaller than that last year. No guarantees obviously


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone seems to be safe and sound.
> Stay well and take care, Roommates.
> I'm off out to do some fencing practice with Tidgy.
> (the sport, not putting up fences in the garden.)


Lovely to not see you Adam. How’s her chess coming on? Is she still beating you? Or is spending too much time on basketball these days?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Yes, hopefully . We raised them from smaller than that last year. No guarantees obviously


Good to know.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pool hell...


CarolM said:


> That pool looks heavenly!!


Pool hell...look at that lagoon...that's hard livin there...lol
I'm being punished today...yesterday I was bragging about our 80 degree days...today it's 55 and been raining so hard and for so long I'm thinking there's an ark on the way...


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Pool hell...
> 
> Pool hell...look at that lagoon...that's hard livin there...lol
> I'm being punished today...yesterday I was bragging about our 80 degree days...today it's 55 and been raining so hard and for so long I'm thinking there's an ark on the way...


You can send it my way.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> You can send it my way.


I would love to...I am so sick of the rain...and my Sulcata are being fussy about their grass...there's moss growing thru it and the torts don't like it...it won't go away until the weather dries up....


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I would love to...I am so sick of the rain...and my Sulcata are being fussy about their grass...there's moss growing thru it and the torts don't like it...it won't go away until the weather dries up....


Poor torts. And poor you. Tell you what. I will send you our sunshine and you send me the rain.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The warm to hot weather is on the horizon here in Maryland. Next Thursday COULD be our first 90 F degree day. So, ice this week, but sweltering soon. Ive been cleaning our Sullys outdoor heated nightbox up & getting it ready. Problem is i use the same Kane heat pad, so need to keep that in place.


Ours is supposed to be in the 70's. That'll probably be Saphire's first day out or soon after. It's weird that you had ice and I barely had frost. Even though we had frost or freeze warnings, we really didn't get much where I am.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> That pool looks heavenly!!


If you enjoy ice baths!!! I actually swam in the lake with the dogs last week.. I tried to join my son in the pool but I couldn’t get past the ankle!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well I am all caught up again. And glad to see that everyone is still around, safe and healthy. We have been having nice sunny days but today it seems the weather is a changin. It seems to be getting colder, although I was just wondering last night about it, as we are supposed to be in winter and we have yet to have a decent amount of rain. I really hope that the rain starts coming otherwise we will be on lockdown and strict water restrictions next year.



Did you see that Dan has another hatchling? He recognized you as a field agent in the successful gathering of information!!! Love that thread;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Big news....today is our Sully’s 6th birthday. Yep, now its POOPS are larger than she was, having arrived in a wee little tupperware container all the way from California!
> 
> And....40 years ago today I first started working for the US government at the Library of Congress! Wow, time flies.



Happy Birthday Miss Sully!!! Don’t forget to post the birthday feast;-)
And happy anniversary ... I think;-)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I cleaned tortoise boxes yesterday son has been taking advantage of the pool ( and Cinder too ) but it’s still too cold for me! It’s our night time temps that have been unpredictable here. Days are consistent low 80’s but the drops at night have been significant. Looks like they are stabilizing this week and should remain in the 60’s (instead of the 40’s).
> View attachment 294178


It would be really hard for me to keep a straight face with Cinder around. Her face is too adorable.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone seems to be safe and sound.
> Stay well and take care, Roommates.
> I'm off out to do some fencing practice with Tidgy.
> (the sport, not putting up fences in the garden.)



Good think he’s got extra armor..Fare thee well Tidgy! 
Glad to see you popping in Adam.. stay safe


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Poor torts. And poor you. Tell you what. I will send you our sunshine and you send me the rain.


Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Big news....today is our Sully’s 6th birthday. Yep, now its POOPS are larger than she was, having arrived in a wee little tupperware container all the way from California!
> 
> And....40 years ago today I first started working for the US government at the Library of Congress! Wow, time flies.


Wow. Congrats on both. Yes time flies when you're having fun. Even if it's like a teeter totter.?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I would love to...I am so sick of the rain...and my Sulcata are being fussy about their grass...there's moss growing thru it and the torts don't like it...it won't go away until the weather dries up....


I’ve got a lot of moss coming in... the picture is a good portion of Crushers yard. There’s a huge cypress tree that’s blocking the sun! It’s all these dang trees!!! I trimmed what I could but I actually have someone coming tomorrow to do some cutting... that will help a lot with all my connection issues too..


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well I am all caught up again. And glad to see that everyone is still around, safe and healthy. We have been having nice sunny days but today it seems the weather is a changin. It seems to be getting colder, although I was just wondering last night about it, as we are supposed to be in winter and we have yet to have a decent amount of rain. I really hope that the rain starts coming otherwise we will be on lockdown and strict water restrictions next year.


Sending you what I can.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It would be really hard for me to keep a straight face with Cinder around. Her face is too adorable.



She’s a mess!!! Had a play date this weekend with My sisters puppy.. he’s only 4 months old and almost as big as she is... you could tell by their actions that they have been raised very differently.. Cinder believes that this is her world and I am her person.. lol

They had a blast and she slept very good.. AND VERY LOUD ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> If you enjoy ice baths!!! I actually swam in the lake with the dogs last week.. I tried to join my son in the pool but I couldn’t get past the ankle!!!


Ummmmm. Ok on second thoughts the grass isn't greener on the other side. .....Well maybe on Marks side.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Did you see that Dan has another hatchling? He recognized you as a field agent in the successful gathering of information!!! Love that thread;-)


Yes I did see that. I must admit that I don't think of myself as a field agent and always get surprised when he says that. Lol


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’ve got a lot of moss coming in... the picture is a good portion of Crushers yard. There’s a huge cypress tree that’s blocking the sun! It’s all these dang trees!!! I trimmed what I could but I actually have someone coming tomorrow to do some cutting... that will help a lot with all my connection issues too..


I love moss. You should pick it up and glue it to your pot plants.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> It WAS a good day...thank you...


I missed it too. But happy belated birthday day!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Sending you what I can.?


Aaahh thank you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> She’s a mess!!! Had a play date this weekend with My sisters puppy.. he’s only 4 months old and almost as big as she is... you could tell by their actions that they have been raised very differently.. Cinder believes that this is her world and I am her person.. lol
> 
> They had a blast and she slept very good.. AND VERY LOUD ?


What an awesome picture.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wow, we only get the round garden variety ones.


You're lucky. I get the snails without a shell on their slimy little body. People call them slugs but the durn things have horns. They are snails to me. We even get the clear ones in our city. I hate accidentally stepping on either type. Yukkkkk...


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You're lucky. I get the snails without a shell on their slimy little body. People call them slugs but the durn things have horns. They are snails to me. We even get the clear ones in our city. I hate accidentally stepping on either type. Yukkkkk...


Oh right. We have slugs as well.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone seems to be safe and sound.
> Stay well and take care, Roommates.
> I'm off out to do some fencing practice with Tidgy.
> (the sport, not putting up fences in the garden.)


You stay well also and while you're doing that you gotta have some fun. Sooo...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh right. We have slugs as well.


I was hoping the snails Ray has are apple snails but they weren't. At least I don't think they are. The apple snails were supposedly extinct back in the early years around 2000. I wonder about that because I used to find small fresh shells in Florida around then. They have a really beautiful shell.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She’s a mess!!! Had a play date this weekend with My sisters puppy.. he’s only 4 months old and almost as big as she is... you could tell by their actions that they have been raised very differently.. Cinder believes that this is her world and I am her person.. lol
> 
> They had a blast and she slept very good.. AND VERY LOUD ?


Screenshot!!! I'll have to show Joe that.


----------



## EllieMay

Oh guess what!! I saw the fox today guarding the den... son and I watched it for a bit and then it headed out across the pasture presumably to go hunt.. I went to take a better look at the area and could see where it had been coming and going from the rocks.. also saw three holes on the topside where a stray dog has located it and maybe has been trying to dig in? It wasn’t successful but something surely knows it’s there.. tracks are too small to be my dog ( he’s too old and lazy to go out there anyway) and too big to be the fox.. I have seen a couple strays pass through... I’ll be running them off now for sure. I want to see those kits!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Had to make a grocery run today.....we were out of sunflower seeds for the birds! We feed suet & whole raw shelled peanuts & sunflower seed. The last few weeks the Spring birds have been active. Blue Jays, Cardinals, Nuthatches, three different types of woodpeckers, crows, blackbirds, grackles, wrens & more. I usually stop feeding once Spring arrives, but the birds seem hungry & are active at the feeders.

Ogh, we got a few things for us too.


----------



## JoesMum

Has anyone not seen @Yvonne G in here recently? I do hope she alright. The place seems empty without her.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Has anyone not seen @Yvonne G in here recently? I do hope she alright. The place seems empty without her.



She‘s been answering lots n lots of questions in other Threads & greeting newbies.

But, where’s @Ray--Opo ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I thought it has been cold here the last few weeks..

. Now that's cold. The first 12 days of the month have been 6.6° below average. That's the coldest start to May in 75 years, the 8th coldest in 150 years and nearly 12° colder than a year ago. While we shiver, 90% of the world has been WAY above average.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh guess what!! I saw the fox today guarding the den... son and I watched it for a bit and then it headed out across the pasture presumably to go hunt.. I went to take a better look at the area and could see where it had been coming and going from the rocks.. also saw three holes on the topside where a stray dog has located it and maybe has been trying to dig in? It wasn’t successful but something surely knows it’s there.. tracks are too small to be my dog ( he’s too old and lazy to go out there anyway) and too big to be the fox.. I have seen a couple strays pass through... I’ll be running them off now for sure. I want to see those kits!!!


Me too.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Me too.


I’m going to set up some game cameras... I’d like to protect them without disturbing them..


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to set up some game cameras... I’d like to protect them without disturbing them..


Good idea.


----------



## Ben02

Hello again everyone, I’ve haven’t been tuning in to the forum for a while. How is everyone?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Has anyone not seen @Yvonne G in here recently? I do hope she alright. The place seems empty without her.


I've seen her on other threads but hope the same as you. Hopefully, she's just busy helping new members and spring chores.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> She‘s been answering lots n lots of questions in other Threads & greeting newbies.
> 
> But, where’s @Ray--Opo ?


Ray too. Another is Sheryl Hills. She talked a bit and I haven't not seen her since.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Hello again everyone, I’ve haven’t been tuning in to the forum for a while. How is everyone?


Hello hello! Arrow just made it through his first year with me...and I knew nothing about taking GOOD care of a tank. How's your slithery friends and you getting along?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Had to make a grocery run today.....we were out of sunflower seeds for the birds! We feed suet & whole raw shelled peanuts & sunflower seed. The last few weeks the Spring birds have been active. Blue Jays, Cardinals, Nuthatches, three different types of woodpeckers, crows, blackbirds, grackles, wrens & more. I usually stop feeding once Spring arrives, but the birds seem hungry & are active at the feeders.
> 
> Ogh, we got a few things for us too.


I saw a photo contest in my new Birds&Blooms magazine. If you're interested it's through country-magazine.com/photocontest. You probably already have dozens of beautiful photos of wildlife, scenery, or recreation.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Wednesday all! (Thursday for some)


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Wednesday all! (Thursday for some)


You had me wondering there for a minute. I had to check my weekly med organizer. Happy Wednesday!...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well.. i could go no longer without a haircut! So i did it myself lol didnt come out to bad


----------



## Joey Arnetti

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Your mad in the nicest way possible.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all

Finally a nice warm sunny day & yes, our small group hit the water about 0900. Looky what I paddled up on...they are usually on logs & plop right in. But not this one. 

Lots of bright reflections from my boat, but lots of color on this Painted Turtle


----------



## Maro2Bear

Joey Arnetti said:


> Your mad in the nicest way possible.



Welcome....you have about a zillion posts & pix to get caught up on. Pull up a one legged stool & start reading.


----------



## Joey Arnetti

Maro2Bear said:


> Welcome....you have about a zillion posts & pix to get caught up on. Pull up a one legged stool & start reading.


Fresh out of one legged stools. Lol. But I do have a four wheeled wheelchair if that helps with extending leg tests. It's like having recliner chair, and coz it's a class 3 wheelchair I'm allowed on the cycle part of the road, I do send warning to friends and family that I'm going out, just so they can look out for crashes or police chases, it goes 6 miles an hour, n that's real fast for a wheelchair. Ha ha ha. What do I do to get to my zillion posts ? me n technology just dont mix well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Joey Arnetti said:


> Fresh out of one legged stools. Lol. But I do have a four wheeled wheelchair if that helps with extending leg tests. It's like having recliner chair, and coz it's a class 3 wheelchair I'm allowed on the cycle part of the road, I do send warning to friends and family that I'm going out, just so they can look out for crashes or police chases, it goes 6 miles an hour, n that's real fast for a wheelchair. Ha ha ha. What do I do to get to my zillion posts ? me n technology just dont mix well.



This thread has about 7886 pages of Great Info Fun n Games. Go back to page 1 and read fast. Test on Monday.

ogh yes, and roughly 157,714 individual posts...so read quickly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Finally a nice warm sunny day & yes, our small group hit the water about 0900. Looky what I paddled up on...they are usually on logs & plop right in. But not this one.
> 
> Lots of bright reflections from my boat, but lots of color on this Painted Turtle



I forgot to say that on the way home from paddling, I stopped at Tropic Bay (all things koi, water plants) and bought two Water Hyacinth and two Bullfrog tadpoles for my water garden....yeah. More things to take care of.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Wednesday all! (Thursday for some)


It is my Friday! Woohoo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is my Friday! Woohoo


I feel like everyday is Friday now lol


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is my Friday! Woohoo


yeah.. You earned it!


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Hello hello! Arrow just made it through his first year with me...and I knew nothing about taking GOOD care of a tank. How's your slithery friends and you getting along?


That’s good to hear that Arrow is doing well! My torts and my boa are all doing well, they have been getting a lot more attention due to me being at home


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all
> 
> Finally a nice warm sunny day & yes, our small group hit the water about 0900. Looky what I paddled up on...they are usually on logs & plop right in. But not this one.
> 
> Lots of bright reflections from my boat, but lots of color on this Painted Turtle


Sounds like a lovely day...


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> That’s good to hear that Arrow is doing well! My torts and my boa are all doing well, they have been getting a lot more attention due to me being at home


Well... Sorry and get back to the other ones soon also. In the meantime, have fun. I find that my own little critters give me more insight then I can get from a stressed animal anyway.?


----------



## Cathie G

Joey Arnetti said:


> Fresh out of one legged stools. Lol. But I do have a four wheeled wheelchair if that helps with extending leg tests. It's like having recliner chair, and coz it's a class 3 wheelchair I'm allowed on the cycle part of the road, I do send warning to friends and family that I'm going out, just so they can look out for crashes or police chases, it goes 6 miles an hour, n that's real fast for a wheelchair. Ha ha ha. What do I do to get to my zillion posts ? me n technology just dont mix well.


Hello. Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. I've read you have to say cheese...but I just keep bugging em...hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I forgot to say that on the way home from paddling, I stopped at Tropic Bay (all things koi, water plants) and bought two Water Hyacinth and two Bullfrog tadpoles for my water garden....yeah. More things to take care of.


I still want to do a tank for Arrow with live plants.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. i could go no longer without a haircut! So i did it myself lol didnt come out to bad


You do know you have to post a selfie or you still look like big foot...right??


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Well... Sorry and get back to the other ones soon also. In the meantime, have fun. I find that my own little critters give me more insight then I can get from a stressed animal anyway.?


I’ve still been working at the rescue, I actually got a nasty little bite from a Paraguayan rainbow boa, I always worry about the snake when it bites me rather than the myself I’ve been working with an endangered species called the Jamaican boa, a very beautiful snake. I’ll attach some pics.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’ve still been working at the rescue, I actually got a nasty little bite from a Paraguayan rainbow boa, I always worry about the snake when it bites me rather than the myself I’ve been working with an endangered species called the Jamaican boa, a very beautiful snake. I’ll attach some pics.


Sorry to say it's so nice you still get to get snake bit...it's nice to see people are still trying to help the critters.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Woohoo Friday at 1:30 goons get the wig smoked! Sorry I mean get a haircut?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I forgot to say that on the way home from paddling, I stopped at Tropic Bay (all things koi, water plants) and bought two Water Hyacinth and two Bullfrog tadpoles for my water garden....yeah. More things to take care of.


I have a juvenile bullfrog that’s moved into pickles’ new Water hole! I’d like to see the water hyacinth when you get in place please


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> Hello again everyone, I’ve haven’t been tuning in to the forum for a while. How is everyone?


Hello Ben! 

I am back feeding baby birds at the rescue hospital which is excellent


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Wednesday all! (Thursday for some)


It’s Thursday here. Probably for you too now ?


----------



## JoesMum

Joey Arnetti said:


> Your mad in the nicest way possible.


That’s our Adam  

Hello and welcome to the CDR, Joey. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Maro2Bear

Goooood Day!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You do know you have to post a selfie or you still look like big foot...right??


Now i look like big foot with short har lol


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Hello Ben!
> 
> I am back feeding baby birds at the rescue hospital which is excellent


I can’t wait to see more pics!

It’s been a very good day at the rescue today, two weeks ago this woman brought in two Russian tortoises she claimed to be fit and healthy. Both arrived with swollen eyes and runny noses. One unfortunately didn’t make it but I managed to get the other one to eat today


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Good to not see you in the dark again Ben! Hope everyone is set for an awesome pre-Friday !


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I can’t wait to see more pics!
> 
> It’s been a very good day at the rescue today, two weeks ago this woman brought in two Russian tortoises she claimed to be fit and healthy. Both arrived with swollen eyes and runny noses. One unfortunately didn’t make it but I managed to get the other one to eat today


Have some starling nestlings 





Respiratory illness is a long slow recovery. Fingers crossed that the survivor starts to thrive


----------



## Maro2Bear

One of our neighbors is getting rid of most of their stuff in preparation for a move all the way to Portland, Oregon. Yesterday, they had a bunch of stuff out in their driveway/parking lot for give away. First come, first served.

While I was kayaking, wifey popped over & got a bunch of household goods, automotive stuff like flares, a real working carbide lamp, folding camp chairs, a tent, and a bunch of gardening chemicals (ant killers) & garden hose paraphernalia. I don’t think they ever through anything away, just get another, toss the other in the box.

A Ton of Attachments!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> One of our neighbors is getting rid of most of their stuff in preparation for a move all the way to Portland, Oregon. Yesterday, they had a bunch of stuff out in their driveway/parking lot for give away. First come, first served.
> 
> While I was kayaking, wifey popped over & got a bunch of household goods, automotive stuff like flares, a real working carbide lamp, folding camp chairs, a tent, and a bunch of gardening chemicals (ant killers) & garden hose paraphernalia. I don’t think they ever through anything away, just get another, toss the other in the box.
> 
> A Ton of Attachments!
> 
> View attachment 294409


Nice man! Most i get from my neighbors is a lil of their trash blowing into my yard.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe i should turn my bluetooth speaker down lol


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> One of our neighbors is getting rid of most of their stuff in preparation for a move all the way to Portland, Oregon. Yesterday, they had a bunch of stuff out in their driveway/parking lot for give away. First come, first served.
> 
> While I was kayaking, wifey popped over & got a bunch of household goods, automotive stuff like flares, a real working carbide lamp, folding camp chairs, a tent, and a bunch of gardening chemicals (ant killers) & garden hose paraphernalia. I don’t think they ever through anything away, just get another, toss the other in the box.
> 
> A Ton of Attachments!
> 
> View attachment 294409


Nice find. Yeah! for wifey. She scored big time.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe i should turn my bluetooth speaker down lol


Well...not if there's a good song on.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...not if there's a good song on.


Thank you! Theres always good songs on.. its my playlist lol


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I can’t wait to see more pics!
> 
> It’s been a very good day at the rescue today, two weeks ago this woman brought in two Russian tortoises she claimed to be fit and healthy. Both arrived with swollen eyes and runny noses. One unfortunately didn’t make it but I managed to get the other one to eat today


I've read that Russians can have Echinacea and like it. I use the extract myself and for animals also.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes enchiladas are good


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you! Theres always good songs on.. its my playlist lol


Where I am it's wnci. In Florida it's the wink station. Those are my I heart radio station. Then there's my utube etc were I can find my favorites... I'm still compiling my playlist. I also like Dr. Viossy doing the third movement of the Moonlight Sonata on the electric guitar.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Where I am it's wnci. In Florida it's the wink station. Those are my I heart radio station. Then there's my utube etc were I can find my favorites... I'm still compiling my playlist. I also like Dr. Viossy doing the third movement of the Moonlight Sonata on the electric guitar.


Come on! Its 101.7 the bull todays country


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

*pulls up a toad stool* *ploops* 
Well guess who is home for the indeterminate future? Our lovely governor has decided on a new definition of “Pub-blick” (pronounced like Ron White says it). So apparently my car is. Break room at work is. Walking to my car is. Etc. Sooo I have to be masked when in Pub-blick. 

Anxiety. Depression. Claustrophobia. Having a reconstructed face from an accident that the masks rub. Breathing issues such as copd or asthma. None of these are “good” enough reasons not to be masked. 

So... being that I have several of the above issues. I am not able to wear a mask 8-12 hours or more on a bad day. Doesn’t matter than I could be isolated in an office with no customer contact and very limited contact with coworkers. 

So I took my aggressions out on my gym equipment. 

Yay! -sarcasm-
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Its 101.7 the bull todays country


It could be that too for country. Also eighties unless they play anything. That ones 93.3 here.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Woohoo Friday at 1:30 goons get the wig smoked! Sorry I mean get a haircut?


Joe's trying to figure out a way to attach his long locks to his bald spot. Since I sew...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Its 101.7 the bull todays country


I'll try it. A good song is a good song.


----------



## Cathie G

Yea. It's pretty silly right now. All the rationing just makes me have to go out shopping more often. I'm high risk also. I'm elderly and have many breathing issues with high bp. Forget shopping online pickup at store options. Your order might be ready in a week or so. Right now, I'm like a vulture. I want to see something dead or help it along.??


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> *pulls up a toad stool* *ploops*
> Well guess who is home for the indeterminate future? Our lovely governor has decided on a new definition of “Pub-blick” (pronounced like Ron White says it). So apparently my car is. Break room at work is. Walking to my car is. Etc. Sooo I have to be masked when in Pub-blick.
> 
> Anxiety. Depression. Claustrophobia. Having a reconstructed face from an accident that the masks rub. Breathing issues such as copd or asthma. None of these are “good” enough reasons not to be masked.
> 
> So... being that I have several of the above issues. I am not able to wear a mask 8-12 hours or more on a bad day. Doesn’t matter than I could be isolated in an office with no customer contact and very limited contact with coworkers.
> 
> So I took my aggressions out on my gym equipment.
> 
> Yay! -sarcasm-
> -Meg


Well that sucks... try to stay positive.. everything happens for a reason.. on the bright side, you can spend more time with us!


----------



## EllieMay

FRIDAY YAYYYYYYYY! Good morning all;-) or good afternoon for some of you ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Made a quick run over to our International Market & took the opportunity to nab some SullySnacks (TM) (C) ...

SullySnacks Debut


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Well that sucks... try to stay positive.. everything happens for a reason.. on the bright side, you can spend more time with us!


EllieMay:: happy to spend the time with all the folks on here. And lord knows I can find enough stuff around the house to do. I still have a kitchen that’s mid-remodel. 
Just frustrated about the rulings made here. And frustrated that I have to leave my coworkers and customers hanging. 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

My nephew has been stationed at NAS in Pensacola...SO..... Sister and I are taking a road trip!!(in July) I talked her into splitting a villa near the beach instead of just a hotel room . We are going to pack a lot in to just 3 days but I’m so excited.. so Florida one weekend and then the annual kayak \ canoe trip on the buffalo in Arkansas a couple weeks later.. I’ve got to get serious about my diet and workout..... knowing that, Ive fixed one of the last daiquiris for the season & I’m pairing that with some garlic baguettes and a smoked salmon spread.. 

Ps.. I think the stray dogs may have spooked the fox away.. no sightings and no camera footage..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> My nephew has been stationed at NAS in Pensacola...SO..... Sister and I are taking a road trip!!(in July) I talked her into splitting a villa near the beach instead of just a hotel room . We are going to pack a lot in to just 3 days but I’m so excited.. so Florida one weekend and then the annual kayak \ canoe trip on the buffalo in Arkansas a couple weeks later.. I’ve got to get serious about my diet and workout..... knowing that, Ive fixed one of the last daiquiris for the season & I’m pairing that with some garlic baguettes and a smoked salmon spread..
> 
> Ps.. I think the stray dogs may have spooked the fox away.. no sightings and no camera footage..



Very cool trips to look forward to!


----------



## JoesMum

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> *pulls up a toad stool* *ploops*
> Well guess who is home for the indeterminate future? Our lovely governor has decided on a new definition of “Pub-blick” (pronounced like Ron White says it). So apparently my car is. Break room at work is. Walking to my car is. Etc. Sooo I have to be masked when in Pub-blick.
> 
> Anxiety. Depression. Claustrophobia. Having a reconstructed face from an accident that the masks rub. Breathing issues such as copd or asthma. None of these are “good” enough reasons not to be masked.
> 
> So... being that I have several of the above issues. I am not able to wear a mask 8-12 hours or more on a bad day. Doesn’t matter than I could be isolated in an office with no customer contact and very limited contact with coworkers.
> 
> So I took my aggressions out on my gym equipment.
> 
> Yay! -sarcasm-
> -Meg



Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo, they’re far more comfortable than the toadstools, and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots 

As for the stay at home thing... we have been doing it since March 24th here in the UK. Face masks required for enclosed spaces like shops. Having experienced Covid19 first hand through my daughter getting it, it’s a necessary evil. It’s the new normal ... try to keep your chin up.


----------



## Ben02

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo, they’re far more comfortable than the toadstools, and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots
> 
> As for the stay at home thing... we have been doing it since March 24th here in the UK. Face masks required for enclosed spaces like shops. Having experienced Covid19 first hand through my daughter getting it, it’s a necessary evil. It’s the new normal ... try to keep your chin up.


I did not know your daughter got it, how is she now?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quiet in here..... you all are probably aware that there are plenty of shark teeth to be found along the shores of the Chesapeake Bay. There’s an area not far from here called Chesapeake Beach that has high cliffs that erode in storms and release new fossils all the time.

People comb the beaches daily in search of cool shark teeth, most usually don’t find one. This area also has oysters...and the oystermen use large tongs to scrape the bottom in search of tasty mussels, but also find the sought after large Megalodon shark teeth...

*Megalodon* (_Carcharocles megalodon_), meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of sharkthat lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago (mya), during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene. It was formerly thought to be a member of the family Lamnidae and a close relative of the great white shark (_Carcharodon carcharias_). However, it is now classified into the extinct family Otodontidae, which diverged from the great white shark during the Early Cretaceous. Its genus placement is still debated, authors placing it in either _Carcharocles_, _Megaselachus_, _Otodus_, or _Procarcharodon_. This is because transitional fossils have been found showing that Megalodon is the final chronospecies of a lineage of giant sharks originally of the genus _Otodus_ which evolved during the Paleocene.​/From Wikipedia/​​Below is a recent pix of some Meg teeth (85] hauled up by oystermen from this area.

@Tidgy's Dad will appreciate & @Moozillion i think


----------



## Bee62

Goooooooood mooooooooooorning !


*This is my Sunday morning music for you:*


----------



## Bee62

*........ and don`t forget to say to the ones you love:





*


----------



## Bee62

But please, please don`t sing in the shower.......


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62

Just my opinion:

Greetings from Germany and a buzzzzzzy Bee????????????????


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Goooooooood mooooooooooorning !
> View attachment 294602
> 
> *This is my Sunday morning music for you:*


That's a blast from the past! I love that song. Hay...☺?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Just my opinion:
> View attachment 294605
> Greetings from Germany and a buzzzzzzy Bee????????????????


Amen...


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> But please, please don`t sing in the shower.......
> 
> View attachment 294603


Well...yeah. I'll try and remember that tip. Did you learn that by experience??????


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Quiet in here..... you all are probably aware that there are plenty of shark teeth to be found along the shores of the Chesapeake Bay. There’s an area not far from here called Chesapeake Beach that has high cliffs that erode in storms and release new fossils all the time.
> 
> People comb the beaches daily in search of cool shark teeth, most usually don’t find one. This area also has oysters...and the oystermen use large tongs to scrape the bottom in search of tasty mussels, but also find the sought after large Megalodon shark teeth...
> 
> *Megalodon* (_Carcharocles megalodon_), meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of sharkthat lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago (mya), during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene. It was formerly thought to be a member of the family Lamnidae and a close relative of the great white shark (_Carcharodon carcharias_). However, it is now classified into the extinct family Otodontidae, which diverged from the great white shark during the Early Cretaceous. Its genus placement is still debated, authors placing it in either _Carcharocles_, _Megaselachus_, _Otodus_, or _Procarcharodon_. This is because transitional fossils have been found showing that Megalodon is the final chronospecies of a lineage of giant sharks originally of the genus _Otodus_ which evolved during the Paleocene.​/From Wikipedia/​​Below is a recent pix of some Meg teeth (85] hauled up by oystermen from this area.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad will appreciate & @Moozillion i think
> 
> View attachment 294559


Yes it's too quiet. I'd also like to not see Lyn W and some others. The shark teeth are really nice finds.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! We got the rain! All day yesterday, last night, and still this morning.. need some sun to dry up all the rain! Happy Sunday my friends...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! We got the rain! All day yesterday, last night, and still this morning.. need some sun to dry up all the rain! Happy Sunday my friends...



It was hot n sunny all day here yesterday, Almost too hot for our plants that had been shivering just a week ago! Did some power washing, etc.

Today, overcast, with 5 days of rain in the forecast. When it rains it pours. Off kayaking for a few hours. Ciso, enjoy the day...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, just watched this YouTube video on a newly constructed tortoise mirage....
> 
> @Ray--Opo im thinking your new shed - with some mods - can look like this!


That is some dedication there. I had a 40'x60' pole barn in Michigan. But that building is huge.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> She‘s been answering lots n lots of questions in other Threads & greeting newbies.
> 
> But, where’s @Ray--Opo ?


Hello, I stepped back in for a minute. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> *........ and don`t forget to say to the ones you love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great song!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, took a break for a minute. Hope everyone is doing good and staying safe.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I did not know your daughter got it, how is she now?


Much better thank you. She was feverishly ill for about a week and then it’s taken her another 5 weeks or so to kick off the exhaustion


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I just got back from the rescue where I picked up an Amazon box. Not your average delivery though. It was some blackbirds all grown up and reasy for release  For whatever reason TFO isn’t letting me post the video. I’ll go hunt down the leprechaun and see what he’s been up to!

EDIT
Not sure what the pesky creature is playing at, but here’s the blackbird release


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! We got the rain! All day yesterday, last night, and still this morning.. need some sun to dry up all the rain! Happy Sunday my friends...


The same to you! It's Saphire's first day out and that has already made my day great. Hopefully, he can go outside everyday for a few months now. I even had to turn the air conditioner on.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, took a break for a minute. Hope everyone is doing good and staying safe.


How's it going!? Are you doing good with your new leg and getting the hang of it?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a morning of kayaking. Gray and overcast, but pleasant, cool & with a few drizzles. We were paddling along and I spied a turtle up and out on a log in an awkward pose. Quietly went to investigate with camera ready. Turtle didnt move. 

After a few snaps, I flicked some water up on mr turtle, still no splish splash. Investigated further & picked up the turtle, only to discover both hind legs had been chewed off & now healed over. Poor turtle wasnt looking too good.
Check out those long front claws.



Mr Turtle Hiding








Pix of Missing Leg/Sockets




Our Lunch Spot


----------



## JoesMum

Facbook just reminded me of a photo of Joe taken 4 years ago today.

Here he is demonstrating his IQ by trying to attack his arch-enemy the lawnmower through the fence... and completely failing to notice that half the fence was missing and he could have simply walked round it 

We miss him


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I just got back from the rescue where I picked up an Amazon box. Not your average delivery though. It was some blackbirds all grown up and reasy for release  For whatever reason TFO isn’t letting me post the video. I’ll go hunt down the leprechaun and see what he’s been up to!
> 
> EDIT
> Not sure what the pesky creature is playing at, but here’s the blackbird release


I have a problem now and then also but the blackbirds were a beautiful release.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a morning of kayaking. Gray and overcast, but pleasant, cool & with a few drizzles. We were paddling along and I spied a turtle up and out on a log in an awkward pose. Quietly went to investigate with camera ready. Turtle didnt move.
> 
> After a few snaps, I flicked some water up on mr turtle, still no splish splash. Investigated further & picked up the turtle, only to discover both hind legs had been chewed off & now healed over. Poor turtle wasnt looking too good.
> Check out those long front claws.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Turtle Hiding
> View attachment 294645
> View attachment 294646
> View attachment 294647
> View attachment 294649
> 
> View attachment 294645
> 
> 
> Pix of Missing Leg/Sockets
> View attachment 294646
> View attachment 294647
> 
> 
> Our Lunch Spot
> View attachment 294649


Wow. I'm in awe of that little survivor.


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter and I did a shift at the rescue today. With well over 100 tiny beaks requiring food, I was glad of her help.

Ear defenders needed for feeding jackdaws; they’re easily the noisiest.





The magpies have lovely dark red gapes and are real characters; you can’t help loving them





And here are a few of the cute tinies

Blue t-it


Coal t-it



And Great t-it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our peonies are finally blooming.....


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Our peonies are finally blooming.....
> 
> View attachment 294760


Ours are a little behind yours. Nearly there!


----------



## JoesMum

Goodness me, it’s quiet in here! 

* Gives Montgomery a good dust and tickle under the chin while the one-legged pirate brews a new jug of coffee *

Will pop back later


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....quiet is an under statement.

Our multi-day rain event is hanging just south of us, but it’s back to overcast, breezy & cool. Making the grass grow, slowing down other plants. I guess we could actually use some rain. On the bright side, sunny & warm predicted for the weekend.

With some luck, I’ll have a fence row full of ornamental sunflowers & luffas climbing the fence in a month or so. I planted this area a week or so ago, you can see the “lines” of sunflowers coming up.

Ps - there’s a fig tree coming up there in the foreground — pls ignore the weeds! It’s Spring.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....quiet is an under statement.
> 
> Our multi-day rain event is hanging just south of us, but it’s back to overcast, breezy & cool. Making the grass grow, slowing down other plants. I guess we could actually use some rain. On the bright side, sunny & warm predicted for the weekend.
> 
> With some luck, I’ll have a fence row full of ornamental sunflowers & luffas climbing the fence in a month or so. I planted this area a week or so ago, you can see the “lines” of sunflowers coming up.
> 
> Ps - there’s a fig tree coming up there in the foreground — pls ignore the weeds! It’s Spring.
> 
> View attachment 294877


Since when have we ever ignored weeds?!

We just assume they’re there as tortoise food and start wondering if our own crop will be as good


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Daughter and I did a shift at the rescue today. With well over 100 tiny beaks requiring food, I was glad of her help.
> 
> Ear defenders needed for feeding jackdaws; they’re easily the noisiest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magpies have lovely dark red gapes and are real characters; you can’t help loving them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few of the cute tinies
> 
> Blue t-it
> View attachment 294753
> 
> Coal t-it
> 
> View attachment 294754
> 
> And Great t-it
> View attachment 294755


?Sooo cute. A grandchick paradise.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We are heading for pur hottest day since last August. It will be close to 30C/86F 

I think buying ice cream might be essential shopping!


----------



## EllieMay

Good day!! Love all the spring gardening pics. I snapped a few of things in bloom to share.


----------



## EllieMay

And just for grins


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a good morning kayak training paddle. We did a good close to 14 mile paddle, overcast & very blustery! 

On the gardening front, more sunflower & zinniz seeds coming up in our front garden.

power washing mostly done on our deck. We bought some premium grade deck planking to redo all the handrsil planking. Nice looking wood from Lowes, the “premium” grade is just a few bucks more & much better quality.

we’re expecting temps in the 80’s this weekend...finally!

Last year...today was our first 90 degree day...


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good day!! Love all the spring gardening pics. I snapped a few of things in bloom to share.


Lovely hibiscus!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Lovely hibiscus!



and Zinnias & cactus flowers too!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And just for grins
> View attachment 295083


Joe wants me to print this picture and the last screen shot for a painting. I can't wait to see what he comes up with. He's loving to do dog paintings lately.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm doing nothing right now except cultivating weeds and sewing masks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm doing nothing right now except cultivating weeds and sewing masks.



Thats a good patch of lush dark weeds n flowers!


----------



## JoesMum

It has been really hot (by UK standards) again today.

@Maro2Bear our peony is in flower now 


Our new pond has attracted the attention of a dragonfly called a Broad Bodied Darter. Apparently they are frequently among the first to colonise new ponds  (Photo from Google)


Out on our walk, the lambs are growing ... and staying in the shade


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hope everyone is staying healthy and having a great thursday! ( friday for some)


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope everyone is staying healthy and having a great thursday! ( friday for some)


Still Thursday here... just. Off to bed shortly


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Still Thursday here... just. Off to bed shortly


Well..sweet dreams joesMum ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats a good patch of lush dark weeds n flowers!


What's crazy is I'm actually cultivating it. I love wild violets. They're getting a bit bigger then just ground cover hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope everyone is staying healthy and having a great thursday! ( friday for some)


The same to you.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It has been really hot (by UK standards) again today.
> 
> @Maro2Bear our peony is in flower now
> View attachment 295167
> 
> Our new pond has attracted the attention of a dragonfly called a Broad Bodied Darter. Apparently they are frequently among the first to colonise new ponds  (Photo from Google)
> View attachment 295168
> 
> Out on our walk, the lambs are growing ... and staying in the shade
> View attachment 295172


I'm so glad to see your pond is getting popular with critters. More pics please in the future.?


----------



## EllieMay

Good night all!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Facbook just reminded me of a photo of Joe taken 4 years ago today.
> 
> Here he is demonstrating his IQ by trying to attack his arch-enemy the lawnmower through the fence... and completely failing to notice that half the fence was missing and he could have simply walked round it
> 
> We miss him
> 
> View attachment 294673


Torts do know nothing about fences. When you can look through you can get through, or not ???? LOL !


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> Torts do know nothing about fences. When you can look through you can get through, or not ???? LOL !


My little Saphire will try to climb a see threw fence or a wall. And actually can use that little pea size brain to find a way if I can't use my pea size brain better then him.?


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> Torts do know nothing about fences. When you can look through you can get through, or not ???? LOL !


Joe always thought like a cat. If his head fitted through a hole then the rest of him would surely follow ?

Thank goodness he wasn’t a Sulcata ? 

@maggie3fan ’s sulcata, Bob, was a classic example of the sulcata bulldozer. I think Joe was an eager pupil of Bob’s. They’re probably wreaking havoc together in tortoise heaven


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> My little Saphire will try to climb a see threw fence or a wall. And actually can use that little pea size brain to find a way if I can't use my pea size brain better then him.?


Joe only saw holes and went for the,m. He never bothered figuring out how big he was compared to the hole. If he didn’t fit then he just kept using brute force. Fortunately, although he was big for a Greek, he only weighed 7lb!


----------



## Bee62

JoesMum said:


> Joe always thought like a cat. If his head fitted through a hole then the rest of him would surely follow ?
> 
> Thank goodness he wasn’t a Sulcata ?
> 
> @maggie3fan ’s sulcata, Bob, was a classic example of the sulcata bulldozer. I think Joe was an eager pupil of Bob’s. They’re probably wreaking havoc together in tortoise heaven


You mean this kind of tortoise ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overcast, rainy then hot & humid today. We worked on replacing deck railings - spent far too much time figuring out the best way to cut 45 degree angle cuts on opposite sides of a board with a circular saw. Good old hand saw came to the rescue.

More hand rails to work on tomorrow, i know things will be faster.

Lots of sunflowers coming up...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Joe only saw holes and went for the,m. He never bothered figuring out how big he was compared to the hole. If he didn’t fit then he just kept using brute force. Fortunately, although he was big for a Greek, he only weighed 7lb!


Yep and then they'll try the next thing which is digging a tunnel if the other doesn't work...or they get stuck in the fence and you have to save the little dork child from frying in the sunshine.? I know my tortoise is happy. He just doesn't understand he can't just go just anywhere anymore. Fingers crossed he doesn't outsmart me.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast, rainy then hot & humid today. We worked on replacing deck railings - spent far too much time figuring out the best way to cut 45 degree angle cuts on opposite sides of a board with a circular saw. Good old hand saw came to the rescue.
> 
> More hand rails to work on tomorrow, i know things will be faster.
> 
> Lots of sunflowers coming up...


Cross cut, bow, coping, etc...sometimes they are just so much simpler. Best wishes for a fast hard job well done.?


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> You mean this kind of tortoise ?
> View attachment 295324


That's one of my favorite examples of the little turdesses...


----------



## JoesMum

Bee62 said:


> You mean this kind of tortoise ?
> View attachment 295324


Joe always wanted to be that tortoise I think ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Cross cut, bow, coping, etc...sometimes they are just so much simpler. Best wishes for a fast hard job well done.?


I read that as “Cross bow out” at first ?

I was wondering what on earth you did with a crossbow. Glad it’s just the gardening!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Woke to some light thunderstorms here.. I have been working heavily outside the past few days cleaning off the back area, trimming trees , and general yard work.. we also had a overnight visit from my mother-in-law and a couple nephews. My MIL is a wonderful woman who reminds me much of my grandmother. We get along wonderfully so I’m lucky. Today, I expect my brother to come in for the long weekend and my dad as well for a few hours.. best news- my fox has not left the den...yesterday I watched 3 come out! I didn’t know that there was more than one! I did get a video but you have to zoom in to see well. I will try to upload to utube later today for you. I took it with my phone but I’ve left that in the bedroom where hubby and son are still sleeping..
Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Woke to some light thunderstorms here.. I have been working heavily outside the past few days cleaning off the back area, trimming trees , and general yard work.. we also had a overnight visit from my mother-in-law and a couple nephews. My MIL is a wonderful woman who reminds me much of my grandmother. We get along wonderfully so I’m lucky. Today, I expect my brother to come in for the long weekend and my dad as well for a few hours.. best news- my fox has not left the den...yesterday I watched 3 come out! I didn’t know that there was more than one! I did get a video but you have to zoom in to see well. I will try to upload to utube later today for you. I took it with my phone but I’ve left that in the bedroom where hubby and son are still sleeping..
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



You sound too busy! Nice that the foxies are still around! ?????


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had a ton of overnight rain, luckily i covered my recently received & planted cactus pads from @Ray--Opo , don’t want them to rot before they have a chance to root. 

The front garden is looking nice this morning...lots of green!

Out the Front Door


Garden Stage Left


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We have just had a couple of short sharp thunderstorms with hail in the last couple of hours. Maybe 20 minutes each... very wet! The upside it was that the queue at the supermarket was non-existent during the second storm so I got straight in


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi everyone...I've been very sick the last 11 daze...had a Drs appt but they make you stand at the door and they take your temperature...mine was 101...they sent me away and at home I got sicker...temp 102. I became weird...didn't know what was happening to me, unable to get out of bed...spent 2 freakin nights on a gurney in the ER. Had a Covid-19 test...negative. I have pneumonia, pleurisy and an inflamed esophagus... but my estranged son and my DIL stepped up to the plate and entertaining themselves on Smart phones in my house and taking care of me....fed me changed sheets etc. I started getting better Thursday. Very weak, but improving.
So here I am...weak and weird but recovering...I'm trying not to over do...and NASCAR is back so another reason to just lay around...
my laptop died, so my son hooked up this old Chromebook, it has some old photos...Look here I am with 4 Sulcata...the biggest one is Bob...


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Hi everyone...I've been very sick the last 11 daze...had a Drs appt but they make you stand at the door and they take your temperature...mine was 101...they sent me away and at home I got sicker...temp 102. I became weird...didn't know what was happening to me, unable to get out of bed...spent 2 freakin nights on a gurney in the ER. Had a Covid-19 test...negative. I have pneumonia, pleurisy and an inflamed esophagus... but my estranged son and my DIL stepped up to the plate and entertaining themselves on Smart phones in my house and taking care of me....fed me changed sheets etc. I started getting better Thursday. Very weak, but improving.
> So here I am...weak and weird but recovering...I'm trying not to over do...and NASCAR is back so another reason to just lay around...
> my laptop died, so my son hooked up this old Chromebook, it has some old photos...Look here I am with 4 Sulcata...the biggest one is Bob...
> View attachment 295398


Maggie I am so sorry to read that you have been SO sick. I am sure it has really knocked you back and wish you a speedy recovery. Massive electronic hugs from me to you! xx

I love the picture of Bob... he’s only a baby there  ?


----------



## Bee62

maggie3fan said:


> Hi everyone...I've been very sick the last 11 daze...had a Drs appt but they make you stand at the door and they take your temperature...mine was 101...they sent me away and at home I got sicker...temp 102. I became weird...didn't know what was happening to me, unable to get out of bed...spent 2 freakin nights on a gurney in the ER. Had a Covid-19 test...negative. I have pneumonia, pleurisy and an inflamed esophagus... but my estranged son and my DIL stepped up to the plate and entertaining themselves on Smart phones in my house and taking care of me....fed me changed sheets etc. I started getting better Thursday. Very weak, but improving.
> So here I am...weak and weird but recovering...I'm trying not to over do...and NASCAR is back so another reason to just lay around...
> my laptop died, so my son hooked up this old Chromebook, it has some old photos...Look here I am with 4 Sulcata...the biggest one is Bob...
> View attachment 295398


Hello Maggie, it makes me sad to read that you have been so sick but it is so fine to read that you are feeling better now. Please accept a lot of hugs and all best wishes from me for your speedy recovery. Please keep us updated how you are feeling.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Hi everyone...I've been very sick the last 11 daze...had a Drs appt but they make you stand at the door and they take your temperature...mine was 101...they sent me away and at home I got sicker...temp 102. I became weird...didn't know what was happening to me, unable to get out of bed...spent 2 freakin nights on a gurney in the ER. Had a Covid-19 test...negative. I have pneumonia, pleurisy and an inflamed esophagus... but my estranged son and my DIL stepped up to the plate and entertaining themselves on Smart phones in my house and taking care of me....fed me changed sheets etc. I started getting better Thursday. Very weak, but improving.
> So here I am...weak and weird but recovering...I'm trying not to over do...and NASCAR is back so another reason to just lay around...
> my laptop died, so my son hooked up this old Chromebook, it has some old photos...Look here I am with 4 Sulcata...the biggest one is Bob...
> View attachment 295398



Sounds as bad as COVID....makes one wonder how good the tests are. Glad you are back.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I read that as “Cross bow out” at first ?
> 
> I was wondering what on earth you did with a crossbow. Glad it’s just the gardening!


I did try to use one of those too. That's when I discovered I might be too small to do some things.???


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a ton of overnight rain, luckily i covered my recently received & planted cactus pads from @Ray--Opo , don’t want them to rot before they have a chance to root.
> 
> The front garden is looking nice this morning...lots of green!
> 
> Out the Front Door
> View attachment 295387
> 
> Garden Stage Left
> View attachment 295388


That's lovely.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi everyone...I've been very sick the last 11 daze...had a Drs appt but they make you stand at the door and they take your temperature...mine was 101...they sent me away and at home I got sicker...temp 102. I became weird...didn't know what was happening to me, unable to get out of bed...spent 2 freakin nights on a gurney in the ER. Had a Covid-19 test...negative. I have pneumonia, pleurisy and an inflamed esophagus... but my estranged son and my DIL stepped up to the plate and entertaining themselves on Smart phones in my house and taking care of me....fed me changed sheets etc. I started getting better Thursday. Very weak, but improving.
> So here I am...weak and weird but recovering...I'm trying not to over do...and NASCAR is back so another reason to just lay around...
> my laptop died, so my son hooked up this old Chromebook, it has some old photos...Look here I am with 4 Sulcata...the biggest one is Bob...
> View attachment 295398


I've been wondering about you. Sorry to see you've been so sick and glad you're getting better. It's crazy times right now. Before this virus came along you probably would have been hospitalized. I managed to worm my way out of that when I fractured my ribs last year or so by waiting a few days before I went to the er. They said due to my age I would have been. And that was only a couple fractured ribs. Not pleurisy and everything you are going through. So keep getting better and enjoy the races! I suspected that's what you were up to...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Geeeeeze. We went from frost in our outdoor planters to hot Hot HOT n humid today. Been cutting & fitting boards for our deck AND moved Ms Sully OUTSIDE for 2020. The first step outside onto fresh green grass & chomping away...chomping on everything green. Clover, grass, plantain & large clover leaves from red clover.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Geeeeeze. We went from frost in our outdoor planters to hot Hot HOT n humid today. Been cutting & fitting boards for our deck AND moved Ms Sully OUTSIDE for 2020. The first step outside onto fresh green grass & chomping away...chomping on everything green. Clover, grass, plantain & large clover leaves from red clover.


I bet that was fun to watch. Saphire's second day out was today. I had to wait several days to get him out again. Ohio weather is crazy. But he's little enough that I can pick and choose his outdoor time.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I bet that was fun to watch. Saphire's second day out was today. I had to wait several days to get him out again. Ohio weather is crazy. But he's little enough that I can pick and choose his outdoor time.


My torts have been going out for a couple of weeks now....they bask and graze with 80 degrees and rain...down to 60, sun and rain...back to 75 sun and rain...get the picture? 
Speaking of pictures...about 4000 are on my laptop that died...so I will be taking new photos and posting them as soon as I can figure out how to use this Chromebook with photos...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie3fan said:


> My torts have been going out for a couple of weeks now....they bask and graze with 80 degrees and rain...down to 60, sun and rain...back to 75 sun and rain...get the picture?
> Speaking of pictures...about 4000 are on my laptop that died...so I will be taking new photos and posting them as soon as I can figure out how to use this Chromebook with photos...





maggie3fan said:


> My torts have been going out for a couple of weeks now....they bask and graze with 80 degrees and rain...down to 60, sun and rain...back to 75 sun and rain...get the picture?
> Speaking of pictures...about 4000 are on my laptop that died...so I will be taking new photos and posting them as soon as I can figure out how to use this Chromebook with photos...


What do you mean by “Died” here it usually means it has no more Battery/ you need to charge it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

First day/night out in Sully’s old/smaller outside night box. I always get a bit nervous hoping that all the connections are good, and heat mat and RHP working. Temperature on the deck this morning was 58. Sullys topside was an even 90. All good.


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What do you mean by “Died” here it usually means it has no more Battery/ you need to charge it.


Sorry...my son is an IT tech and takes care of my computer situation...it is a 14 year old Acer laptop...the hardware that makes use of my Wifi went bad...and would need taking apart an old laptop...so I'll figure out how to use this Chromebook


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My torts have been going out for a couple of weeks now....they bask and graze with 80 degrees and rain...down to 60, sun and rain...back to 75 sun and rain...get the picture?
> Speaking of pictures...about 4000 are on my laptop that died...so I will be taking new photos and posting them as soon as I can figure out how to use this Chromebook with photos...


It warms up nicely for 1 day and then drops to fifties and freezing at night around here. It has until the past week. Maybe you want to find out exactly what's going on with your computer before you give up on it. I thought mine died too. My brother David was able to start It up in a safe area though. After the diagnostic test got done I had to set a new code but everything else was still there. That would be awful to lose all of those pictures. I accidentally lost around 3500 once. I erased a memory card. I'm still hoping they are in a cloud and will turn up somewhere. Computers are just a machine and parts can go bad. Hopefully you won't lose your pictures.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It warms up nicely for 1 day and then drops to fifties and freezing at night around here. It has until the past week. Maybe you want to find out exactly what's going on with your computer before you give up on it. I thought mine died too. My brother David was able to start It up in a safe area though. After the diagnostic test got done I had to set a new code but everything else was still there. That would be awful to lose all of those pictures. I accidentally lost around 3500 once. I erased a memory card. I'm still hoping they are in a cloud and will turn up somewhere. Computers are just a machine and parts can go bad. Hopefully you won't lose your pictures.


Sorry, I didn't see you have it specialists around like me....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> How's it going!? Are you doing good with your new leg and getting the hang of it?


Getting better with my leg. Setting goals by going to each neighbor's driveway going down the street. The final goal will be to the end of the street and back. To the end of the street is about 200 yards. I am only at about 50 yards there and back.
Then I start losing the proper form. I really miss my PT. I cant replicate some of the excercises at home.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, been battling life for awhile. 
@Maro2Bear thought you might like this along with any other woodworkers here.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10157364864581917&id=626221916


----------



## Bee62




----------



## Bee62




----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Getting better with my leg. Setting goals by going to each neighbor's driveway going down the street. The final goal will be to the end of the street and back. To the end of the street is about 200 yards. I am only at about 50 yards there and back.
> Then I start losing the proper form. I really miss my PT. I cant replicate some of the excercises at home.


Maybe soon you'll get to do your PT. I've seen the federal.gov is going to make them open everything. It's doing more harm then good shutting everyone down. Best hopes and prayers and looks like you're achieving some progress anyway.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Hi everyone...I've been very sick the last 11 daze...had a Drs appt but they make you stand at the door and they take your temperature...mine was 101...they sent me away and at home I got sicker...temp 102. I became weird...didn't know what was happening to me, unable to get out of bed...spent 2 freakin nights on a gurney in the ER. Had a Covid-19 test...negative. I have pneumonia, pleurisy and an inflamed esophagus... but my estranged son and my DIL stepped up to the plate and entertaining themselves on Smart phones in my house and taking care of me....fed me changed sheets etc. I started getting better Thursday. Very weak, but improving.
> So here I am...weak and weird but recovering...I'm trying not to over do...and NASCAR is back so another reason to just lay around...
> my laptop died, so my son hooked up this old Chromebook, it has some old photos...Look here I am with 4 Sulcata...the biggest one is Bob...
> View attachment 295398


Oh no!! So glad son and DIL came thru... take care and get better quick Maggie!


----------



## JoesMum

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What do you mean by “Died” here it usually means it has no more Battery/ you need to charge it.


I am an IT Technician... to me “died” means it won’t boot up. If it’s simply the power supply unit in the laptop that’s gone then it’s not an expensive repair. If it’s something on the motherboard then it’s frequently terminal.

Photos are usually recoverable from the hard drive for a price from a suitable business, but it can be expensive.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry...my son is an IT tech and takes care of my computer situation...it is a 14 year old Acer laptop...the hardware that makes use of my Wifi went bad...and would need taking apart an old laptop...so I'll figure out how to use this Chromebook


Well done for having a suitably qualified so ! A useful addition to the family. I wish I had someone I could hand stuff to, but they just keep bringing it to me


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Getting better with my leg. Setting goals by going to each neighbor's driveway going down the street. The final goal will be to the end of the street and back. To the end of the street is about 200 yards. I am only at about 50 yards there and back.
> Then I start losing the proper form. I really miss my PT. I cant replicate some of the excercises at home.


That sounds like me recovering from my back operations. My goal was to get to the end of the drive. Once I made that I targeted the end of the street. Then then a little further. It was frustratingly slow to build up any sort of distance


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Yesterday JoesDad and I had our first day trip out since our lockdown began nearly 10 weeks ago.

We went to Stodmarsh National Nature Reserve about an hour’s drive from home. All the bird hides were closed, ut we saw plenty of wildlife from the footpaths. It was so good to be walking somewhere different.

This damselfly is called a Beautiful Demoiselle



A Reed Bunting


A Sedge Warbler


A shiny green bug on a Dog Rose


A couple of landscapes. Most of the reserve is marshland reeds, but there’s A small area of very wet woodland too


----------



## JoesMum

I’m off to the rescue to feed baby birds now. Not see you later


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Yesterday JoesDad and I had our first day trip out since our lockdown began nearly 10 weeks ago.
> 
> We went to Stodmarsh National Nature Reserve about an hour’s drive from home. All the bird hides were closed, ut we saw plenty of wildlife from the footpaths. It was so good to be walking somewhere different.
> 
> This damselfly is called a Beautiful Demoiselle
> View attachment 295621
> 
> 
> A Reed Bunting
> View attachment 295622
> 
> A Sedge Warbler
> View attachment 295623
> 
> A shiny green bug on a Dog Rose
> View attachment 295624
> 
> A couple of landscapes. Most of the reserve is marshland reeds, but there’s A small area of very wet woodland too
> View attachment 295625
> 
> View attachment 295626
> 
> View attachment 295627



Looks like a great day oit! Yeah...??


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Yesterday JoesDad and I had our first day trip out since our lockdown began nearly 10 weeks ago.
> 
> We went to Stodmarsh National Nature Reserve about an hour’s drive from home. All the bird hides were closed, ut we saw plenty of wildlife from the footpaths. It was so good to be walking somewhere different.
> 
> This damselfly is called a Beautiful Demoiselle
> View attachment 295621
> 
> 
> A Reed Bunting
> View attachment 295622
> 
> A Sedge Warbler
> View attachment 295623
> 
> A shiny green bug on a Dog Rose
> View attachment 295624
> 
> A couple of landscapes. Most of the reserve is marshland reeds, but there’s A small area of very wet woodland too
> View attachment 295625
> 
> View attachment 295626
> 
> View attachment 295627


So, so awesome! Thanks so much for taking us on your walk....I enjoyed it very much...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hope everyone has a reflective Memorial/Bank Holiday. Finally on the warming trend — off kayaking for a few hours.
Enjoy!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Another little visitor;-)

Happy Memorial Day all! I hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Bee62

EllieMay said:


> Another little visitor;-)
> 
> Happy Memorial Day all! I hope everyone enjoys their day.
> View attachment 295629


Cute visitor. I would like to have such visitors in my garden too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all

Daughter and I had a _very_ busy shift feeding baby birds this morning.

Some, like this little Blue T-it, prefer to feed from the safety of a cave made by your hand and some prefer to perch on you.



This bird is a Jay, a member of the crow family. As adults they love to eat acorns. This baby had hardly any feathers last week


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Another little visitor;-)
> 
> Happy Memorial Day all! I hope everyone enjoys their day.
> View attachment 295629


?


----------



## Maro2Bear

We knocked off about ten miles this morning (Monday) before the sun came out. Hope all are well. You too @Ray--Opo




Just realized that i forgot to hit reply!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy tuesday all! My son found a lil shelled friend in the yard this morning


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

His name is Gary haha from spongebob


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> His name is Gary haha from spongebob


It's nice you have snails with shells. What species? I'm jealous. All mine have horns but are pretty slippery...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It's nice you have snails with shells. What species? I'm jealous. All mine have horns but are pretty slippery...


I have no idea lol its pretty cute tho


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh and i see a lil spud on my cactus pad i planted


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have no idea lol its pretty cute tho


I'll bet you Marco2bear will be on it. Hopefully...lucky you.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh and i see a lil spud on my cactus pad i planted
> View attachment 295750


Looks like you got a double rainbow day today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh and i see a lil spud on my cactus pad i planted
> View attachment 295750



Great!

None on mine yet, but one pad came with a flower bud and it has stayed put & done some interesting things aa it stays alive & kind of opens.

Good luck. New grow5h means easy going now through Summer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'll bet you Marco2bear will be on it. Hopefully...lucky you.



Yes, it’s one of these -http://smasheasy.com/mollusks/index.html


----------



## TriciaStringer

Hey guys! Wow it has been like a year since I've been in here. I've missed a lot. We have been so busy getting our farm started. We got chicks 2 months after moving in, and then my brother surprised our 5 yo with 4 ducklings a week after we got the chicks. He just brought them to her birthday party. NO WARNING. I could have strangled him right then and there. So we were thrown into duck farming. Building a chicken coop and duck coop were a top priority. Getting our garden going was next. We finally were able to start enlarging our sulcatas' yards. Now we are putting up fencing to prepare for dairy goats. We love our farming life but my husband wishes he could have a day off occasionally. Oh, and we now have a gosling. His incubator buddies didn't hatch. We are waiting for another goose from our local feed store so he will have a friend. Goose Willis is getting all the attention right now. We also have a family of Canadian geese that love our yard. They hiss at us a lot. I did start a farming page on facebook and instagram if any of you want to follow, Creeping Acres Farm. Our projects this weekend, fill-in the torts' cool hides with dirt. Then plant my cactus in one and do tortoise forage seeds in the other. We need to do more goat fencing and build a compost bin. Our other one is too small for the amount of composting we need to do. The hardest thing we have done, growing food. We are awful at it. Our soil is terrible. We keep buying more dirt to raise it up to help with drainage and to have better soil. We still don't have enough. We have a lot of our yard that holds water. It really limited tortoise yard placement. The pond grows very quickly in a Louisiana down pour too. I think I'm done rattling on and on. Can't wait to get caught up with everyone.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TriciaStringer said:


> Hey guys! Wow it has been like a year since I've been in here. I've missed a lot. We have been so busy getting our farm started. We got chicks 2 months after moving in, and then my brother surprised our 5 yo with 4 ducklings a week after we got the chicks. He just brought them to her birthday party. NO WARNING. I could have strangled him right then and there. So we were thrown into duck farming. Building a chicken coop and duck coop were a top priority. Getting our garden going was next. We finally were able to start enlarging our sulcatas' yards. Now we are putting up fencing to prepare for dairy goats. We love our farming life but my husband wishes he could have a day off occasionally. Oh, and we now have a gosling. His incubator buddies didn't hatch. We are waiting for another goose from our local feed store so he will have a friend. Goose Willis is getting all the attention right now. We also have a family of Canadian geese that love our yard. They hiss at us a lot. I did start a farming page on facebook and instagram if any of you want to follow, Creeping Acres Farm. Our projects this weekend, fill-in the torts' cool hides with dirt. Then plant my cactus in one and do tortoise forage seeds in the other. We need to do more goat fencing and build a compost bin. Our other one is too small for the amount of composting we need to do. The hardest thing we have done, growing food. We are awful at it. Our soil is terrible. We keep buying more dirt to raise it up to help with drainage and to have better soil. We still don't have enough. We have a lot of our yard that holds water. It really limited tortoise yard placement. The pond grows very quickly in a Louisiana down pour too. I think I'm done rattling on and on. Can't wait to get caught up with everyone.
> 
> View attachment 295828
> View attachment 295829
> View attachment 295830
> View attachment 295831
> View attachment 295832
> View attachment 295833
> View attachment 295834
> View attachment 295835
> View attachment 295836


Love it! So cute !


----------



## JoesMum

TriciaStringer said:


> Hey guys! Wow it has been like a year since I've been in here. I've missed a lot. We have been so busy getting our farm started. We got chicks 2 months after moving in, and then my brother surprised our 5 yo with 4 ducklings a week after we got the chicks. He just brought them to her birthday party. NO WARNING. I could have strangled him right then and there. So we were thrown into duck farming. Building a chicken coop and duck coop were a top priority. Getting our garden going was next. We finally were able to start enlarging our sulcatas' yards. Now we are putting up fencing to prepare for dairy goats. We love our farming life but my husband wishes he could have a day off occasionally. Oh, and we now have a gosling. His incubator buddies didn't hatch. We are waiting for another goose from our local feed store so he will have a friend. Goose Willis is getting all the attention right now. We also have a family of Canadian geese that love our yard. They hiss at us a lot. I did start a farming page on facebook and instagram if any of you want to follow, Creeping Acres Farm. Our projects this weekend, fill-in the torts' cool hides with dirt. Then plant my cactus in one and do tortoise forage seeds in the other. We need to do more goat fencing and build a compost bin. Our other one is too small for the amount of composting we need to do. The hardest thing we have done, growing food. We are awful at it. Our soil is terrible. We keep buying more dirt to raise it up to help with drainage and to have better soil. We still don't have enough. We have a lot of our yard that holds water. It really limited tortoise yard placement. The pond grows very quickly in a Louisiana down pour too. I think I'm done rattling on and on. Can't wait to get caught up with everyone.
> 
> View attachment 295828
> View attachment 295829
> View attachment 295830
> View attachment 295831
> View attachment 295832
> View attachment 295833
> View attachment 295834
> View attachment 295835
> View attachment 295836


Welcome back! Loving your pictures. I’ll follow you on Instagram


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

Great excitement here as we have just spotted our first frog in our new pond. (It was filled with water on 4 April)



It’s a European Common Frog


----------



## Billna the 2

Heya guys


----------



## JoesMum

Billna the 2 said:


> Heya guys


And another absent friend turns up 

Nice to not see you in the CDR too


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> His name is Gary haha from spongebob


My step daughter turned 13 on the 18th and her requests were all sponge bob related! I even had her cookie cake done in the colors. She asked for a pair of shoes that one looks like sponge bob and the other looks like Patrick. I bought them and my husband said they were the ugliest things he’d ever seen ??? SHE LOVED THEM!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh and i see a lil spud on my cactus pad i planted
> View attachment 295750


Congrats! I knew you could do it ???


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Hey guys! Wow it has been like a year since I've been in here. I've missed a lot.
> 
> I LOVE your novels ??? it’s good to see you back here...


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Great excitement here as we have just spotted our first frog in our new pond. (It was filled with water on 4 April)
> View attachment 295845
> 
> 
> It’s a European Common Frog


Yay!! How exciting!! I have always ( in my ignorance) called all water frogs bull frogs. I have a gold one that’s living in Pickles water hole and my brother informed me over the weekend that it was a Leopard frog.. looks similar to yours ;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> My step daughter turned 13 on the 18th and her requests were all sponge bob related! I even had her cookie cake done in the colors. She asked for a pair of shoes that one looks like sponge bob and the other looks like Patrick. I bought them and my husband said they were the ugliest things he’d ever seen ??? SHE LOVED THEM!


 I have the same shoes


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> Heya guys


Hello there!


----------



## EllieMay

It appears that I have 3-4 kits. 3 for sure.. the 4th could be the mother. I was able to get pretty close today ( withought my camera) and feed them. They were very curious and it looked like they were trying to play hide n seek with me.. it’s seems that they come out to play around 5pm if all is quiet..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It appears that I have 3-4 kits. 3 for sure.. the 4th could be the mother. I was able to get pretty close today ( withought my camera) and feed them. They were very curious and it looked like they were trying to play hide n seek with me.. it’s seems that they come out to play around 5pm if all is quiet..
> View attachment 295868


The foxes? Thats so cool


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The foxes? Thats so cool


I mean not as cool as a snail... but ull get there haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I mean not as cool as a snail... but ull get there haha


Lmao!!! I think I’m the only one around here that’s excited about it!! I love watching them.. I could probably get better footage of the snail... but hey, I’ll take what I can get ?


----------



## EllieMay

I’m amazed to be seeing so much of them because it’s been busy around here. We have had dump trucks bringing in loads of clay to fill all the washes and destruction from the gophers and the rains.. we have also had tree cutters thinning the trees up by the house.. along with the annual power washing... dozers and tractors running daily... I need some quiet time with the foxes!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m amazed to be seeing so much of them because it’s been busy around here. We have had dump trucks bringing in loads of clay to fill all the washes and destruction from the gophers and the rains.. we have also had tree cutters thinning the trees up by the house.. along with the annual power washing... dozers and tractors running daily... I need some quiet time with the foxes!!!!


I could use a couple foxes over here. Hopefully they pick up a 12 on the way ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I could use a couple foxes over here. Hopefully they pick up a 12 on the way ?


Make it a case and I’ll follow... just to see them safe of course ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Make it a case and I’ll follow... just to see them safe of course ?


Leave ur camera at home haha


----------



## Billna the 2

JoesMum said:


> And another absent friend turns up
> 
> Nice to not see you in the CDR too


Listen I have an Excuse and that is life LOL but no I’ve been like a ghost just watching


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> Hey guys! Wow it has been like a year since I've been in here. I've missed a lot. We have been so busy getting our farm started. We got chicks 2 months after moving in, and then my brother surprised our 5 yo with 4 ducklings a week after we got the chicks. He just brought them to her birthday party. NO WARNING. I could have strangled him right then and there. So we were thrown into duck farming. Building a chicken coop and duck coop were a top priority. Getting our garden going was next. We finally were able to start enlarging our sulcatas' yards. Now we are putting up fencing to prepare for dairy goats. We love our farming life but my husband wishes he could have a day off occasionally. Oh, and we now have a gosling. His incubator buddies didn't hatch. We are waiting for another goose from our local feed store so he will have a friend. Goose Willis is getting all the attention right now. We also have a family of Canadian geese that love our yard. They hiss at us a lot. I did start a farming page on facebook and instagram if any of you want to follow, Creeping Acres Farm. Our projects this weekend, fill-in the torts' cool hides with dirt. Then plant my cactus in one and do tortoise forage seeds in the other. We need to do more goat fencing and build a compost bin. Our other one is too small for the amount of composting we need to do. The hardest thing we have done, growing food. We are awful at it. Our soil is terrible. We keep buying more dirt to raise it up to help with drainage and to have better soil. We still don't have enough. We have a lot of our yard that holds water. It really limited tortoise yard placement. The pond grows very quickly in a Louisiana down pour too. I think I'm done rattling on and on. Can't wait to get caught up with everyone.
> 
> View attachment 295828
> View attachment 295829
> View attachment 295830
> View attachment 295831
> View attachment 295832
> View attachment 295833
> View attachment 295834
> View attachment 295835
> View attachment 295836


? wow! Looks like fun to me.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It appears that I have 3-4 kits. 3 for sure.. the 4th could be the mother. I was able to get pretty close today ( withought my camera) and feed them. They were very curious and it looked like they were trying to play hide n seek with me.. it’s seems that they come out to play around 5pm if all is quiet..
> View attachment 295868


It's those type of things when I wish my eyes were a camera. I've had a couple of little red foxes follow me in the woods also once. It's a special memory. I'm so glad for you.


----------



## EllieMay

My sister told me that she had one come up and sniff her before! I guess they really are curious!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I mean not as cool as a snail... but ull get there haha


How's your little Gary doing? I wish the snails I have here had a crunchy little shell.?


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> My sister told me that she had one come up and sniff her before! I guess they really are curious!


Eric recently asked if I wanted to raise one. It was a firm no.


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Heya guys


Hay.?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> It appears that I have 3-4 kits. 3 for sure.. the 4th could be the mother. I was able to get pretty close today ( withought my camera) and feed them. They were very curious and it looked like they were trying to play hide n seek with me.. it’s seems that they come out to play around 5pm if all is quiet..
> View attachment 295868


Useless fact: Fox babies are called cubs


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! I think I’m the only one around here that’s excited about it!! I love watching them.. I could probably get better footage of the snail... but hey, I’ll take what I can get ?


I would be as excited as you! They’re noisy at night and have a habit of rummaging through bins, but the cubs are so cute!


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> Hay.?


How are you doing G?


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Eric recently asked if I wanted to raise one. It was a firm no.


I don’t think I’d want to do the raising either but I really enjoy watching them naturally..


JoesMum said:


> Useless fact: Fox babies are called cubs


Well that threw me for a loop! Over here, we have always used the term kits... even in the rescues.. so I googled.;-) turns out we are both right.. and look at all the other terms that apply;-) 

10 Fascinating Facts About Foxes (With Photos) ... A female fox is called a “vixen”, a male fox is called a “dog fox” or a “tod” and baby foxes are called “pups”, “kits” or “cubs”. A group of foxes is called a “skulk” or a “leash”.Apr 26, 2012









Fox - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I would be as excited as you! They’re noisy at night and have a habit of rummaging through bins, but the cubs are so cute!



I can imagine that they would be quite the pest in urban areas.. but here, they can do what the do pretty naturally... I see that the mother has been bringing them birds... I don’t have chickens to worry about and the natural food sources available are abundant.. I don’t think they will get much closer to my house.. I’m going to try and get some better footage of the kits (or cubs) playing for you ;-)..


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Useless fact: Fox babies are called cubs



Here we call baby fox “kits”

10 Fascinating Facts About *Foxes: *. A female *fox* is *called* a “vixen”, a male *fox* is *called* a “dog *fox*” or a “tod” and *baby foxes* are *called* “pups”, “kits” or “cubs”. A group of *foxes* is *called* a “skulk” or a “leash”.

?????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> How's your little Gary doing? I wish the snails I have here had a crunchy little shell.?


Gary's doing great! Lol he had some kale for breakfast


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning all! Happy thursday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gary's doing great! Lol he had some kale for breakfast
> View attachment 295895



Let me know if you need some slugs....i have a family or two munching my seedlings!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Let me know if you need some slugs....i have a family or two munching my seedlings!


Thanks for ur offer.. but i couldnt have a pet that i used to melt with salt as a kid lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks for ur offer.. but i couldnt have a pet that i used to melt with salt as a kid lol



Darn things gobbled up a nice patch of mixed flowers & sunflowers. Luckily i have a few areas planted. I hate using slug bait, but might be forced to implement drastic measures.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I moved to Oregon 15 years ago from Calif...it rains 7 months outa the year. Any piece of wood, or brick or plastic or almost anything else laying around has big, slimy, horrid, homeless snails called slugs under it. I was totally freaked out by them...but I had a buncha box turtles and water turtles...so I'd put on kitchen gloves and grab a tweezers and a jar and I'd go collect said uglies. 15 years later...almost no slugs to be found...and when I see one now,,,I capture it barehanded and walk it over to my favorite Eastern Box turtle and I so much enjoy seeing her slug smile...how times have changed...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn things gobbled up a nice patch of mixed flowers & sunflowers. Luckily i have a few areas planted. I hate using slug bait, but might be forced to implement drastic measures.


Beer saucers by the plants, salt boundaries, diatomaceous earth also....box turtles in that area...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gary's doing great! Lol he had some kale for breakfast
> View attachment 295895


 It looks like he’s on the short list to BE breakfast... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn things gobbled up a nice patch of mixed flowers & sunflowers. Luckily i have a few areas planted. I hate using slug bait, but might be forced to implement drastic measures.


I’m with you! The little bastards are everywhere!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Beer saucers by the plants, salt boundaries, diatomaceous earth also....box turtles in that area...



Beer saucers? I’m already doing the diatomaceous earth and salt boundaries are next... beer sounds easy though;-)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Beer saucers? I’m already doing the diatomaceous earth and salt boundaries are next... beer sounds easy though;-)
> 
> How are you feeling?


HA! Thanks for remembering. I'm on the road to recovery but I sure was a lot sicker than any of us realized. I'm doing mimimal housework, have to feed the birds daily...sold 6 babies in the middle of being sick...that made it easier for me...the big torts come and go so they were fine. I've lost 12 lbs...size 4 skinny jeans...woo hoo!!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think I’d want to do the raising either but I really enjoy watching them naturally..
> Well that threw me for a loop! Over here, we have always used the term kits... even in the rescues.. so I googled.;-) turns out we are both right.. and look at all the other terms that apply;-)
> 
> 10 Fascinating Facts About Foxes (With Photos) ... A female fox is called a “vixen”, a male fox is called a “dog fox” or a “tod” and baby foxes are called “pups”, “kits” or “cubs”. A group of foxes is called a “skulk” or a “leash”.Apr 26, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


It must be an international thing. They’re always cubs in the UK.

Pups would be more logical for a member of the dog family.

Kit, here at least, gets used for most young mustelids (ferret, mink and the like), but not for badgers which have Cubs ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Here we call baby fox “kits”
> 
> 10 Fascinating Facts About *Foxes: *. A female *fox* is *called* a “vixen”, a male *fox* is *called* a “dog *fox*” or a “tod” and *baby foxes* are *called* “pups”, “kits” or “cubs”. A group of *foxes* is *called* a “skulk” or a “leash”.
> 
> ?????


The Brits are undoubtedly responsible for introducing foxes to your side of the pond. I wonder how the name changed? It might have changed here and you kept the original; it wouldn’t be the first time I have found that!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The Brits are undoubtedly responsible for introducing foxes to your side of the pond. I wonder how the name changed? It might have changed here and you kept the original; it wouldn’t be the first time I have found that!



Of course we have bear cubs too. Maryland has a decent Black Bear population, enough to warrant a week of hunting in November.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> HA! Thanks for remembering. I'm on the road to recovery but I sure was a lot sicker than any of us realized. I'm doing mimimal housework, have to feed the birds daily...sold 6 babies in the middle of being sick...that made it easier for me...the big torts come and go so they were fine. I've lost 12 lbs...size 4 skinny jeans...woo hoo!!!


Glad to hear you are recovering. It can be frustratingly slow after illness like this


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> HA! Thanks for remembering. I'm on the road to recovery but I sure was a lot sicker than any of us realized. I'm doing mimimal housework, have to feed the birds daily...sold 6 babies in the middle of being sick...that made it easier for me...the big torts come and go so they were fine. I've lost 12 lbs...size 4 skinny jeans...woo hoo!!!


Get well soon Maggie.. miss ur sarcasm ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sheesh! I do my grocery shopping online and it's delivered to my door. Today instead of 7 bags of various greens I got 7 bags of green beans - to the tune of $25. The bags of greens would have cost about $16. I don't feed green beans. Why on earth would someone think green beans is an acceptable substitute for leafy greens?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I do my grocery shopping online and it's delivered to my door. Today instead of 7 bags of various greens I got 7 bags of green beans - to the tune of $25. The bags of greens would have cost about $16. I don't feed green beans. Why on earth would someone think green beans is an acceptable substitute for leafy greens?


Nice to not see you back in the CDR Yvonne. I missed you.

We get odd substitutions here too. It’s got better in recent years, but we still get some downright peculiar things.

I can only assume the packer is young and probably male and has never had to shop themselves.

Years ago we had 4 four pint bottles of milk delivered when I had ordered 4 pints of milk. More recently I order 2 boxes of 6 large eggs and got 2 boxes of 15 mixed size eggs!

And then there’s the time I ordered 1 piece of root ginger and got a massive bag full weighing about a pound and a half! JoesDad took the ordered in and didn’t realise. I donated the excess to a chef friend for their restaurant 

We have had some substitutes like yours where the item is completely unrelated to what I ordered. I just can’t remember them


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gary's doing great! Lol he had some kale for breakfast
> View attachment 295895


Oh how cute! I wasn't able to get on the link Marco2Bear sent but I did screenshot the link. Snails are kind of interesting to me. Gary's shell looks like the Apple snails of Florida I used to find.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Beer saucers? I’m already doing the diatomaceous earth and salt boundaries are next... beer sounds easy though;-)
> 
> How are you feeling?



Tuna fish cans buried down level with beer inside. Snails n slugs love the yeasty smell & drown.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I do my grocery shopping online and it's delivered to my door. Today instead of 7 bags of various greens I got 7 bags of green beans - to the tune of $25. The bags of greens would have cost about $16. I don't feed green beans. Why on earth would someone think green beans is an acceptable substitute for leafy greens?



7 bags of greens = 7 bags of green beans. (oops, they read too much into your order!). Thats a lot of beans


----------



## Maro2Bear

Well, first “big” thundershower of the season. Hot & muggy out - humid as all get out. Didn't last long, rsin barrel is full & my cactus pads in their nice dry pot got soaked. Presently 88% Humidity.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I do my grocery shopping online and it's delivered to my door. Today instead of 7 bags of various greens I got 7 bags of green beans - to the tune of $25. The bags of greens would have cost about $16. I don't feed green beans. Why on earth would someone think green beans is an acceptable substitute for leafy greens?


Yea people aren't making any sense. Even the news and my grocery store preached eat more leafy greens before everyone discovered that they might need to wash their hands and clean a little more then they usually do...because of some virus. Whatever. They owe you the right order and your change. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, first “big” thundershower of the season. Hot & muggy out - humid as all get out. Didn't last long, rsin barrel is full & my cactus pads in their nice dry pot got soaked. Presently 88% Humidity.


Their coming my way now


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Tuna fish cans buried down level with beer inside. Snails n slugs love the yeasty smell & drown.


U might find me in ur garden then haha


----------



## Cathie G

Yep


Maro2Bear said:


> Tuna fish cans buried down level with beer inside. Snails n slugs love the yeasty smell & drown.


 Yep! and it doesn't matter if they get some rain. It still works. It also helps prevent a green fly infestation etc...I do mine above ground so I can dump them easier. I don't want my critters partying all night and day with a good beer buzz?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It looks like he’s on the short list to BE breakfast... ?


Hahaha...or a pretty hippy necklace?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I moved to Oregon 15 years ago from Calif...it rains 7 months outa the year. Any piece of wood, or brick or plastic or almost anything else laying around has big, slimy, horrid, homeless snails called slugs under it. I was totally freaked out by them...but I had a buncha box turtles and water turtles...so I'd put on kitchen gloves and grab a tweezers and a jar and I'd go collect said uglies. 15 years later...almost no slugs to be found...and when I see one now,,,I capture it barehanded and walk it over to my favorite Eastern Box turtle and I so much enjoy seeing her slug smile...how times have changed...


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks for ur offer.. but i couldnt have a pet that i used to melt with salt as a kid lol


I prefer a nice little flat drinking bowl for my leftovers. Especially when it's for a slug swimming pool...


----------



## Cathie G

Hay...the screen shot of Cinder and her little friend on a play date finally payed off. Joe got inspired and painted. Here's to Ellie May


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hay...the screen shot of Cinder and her little friend on a play date finally payed off. Joe got inspired and painted. Here's to Ellie May
> View attachment 295923


Wow! Very talented


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Hay...the screen shot of Cinder and her little friend on a play date finally payed off. Joe got inspired and painted. Here's to Ellie May
> View attachment 295923


That is SO cute!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> HA! Thanks for remembering. I'm on the road to recovery but I sure was a lot sicker than any of us realized. I'm doing mimimal housework, have to feed the birds daily...sold 6 babies in the middle of being sick...that made it easier for me...the big torts come and go so they were fine. I've lost 12 lbs...size 4 skinny jeans...woo hoo!!!


Hot mama!! I’m glad your feeling better and being successful  I need some of your skinny!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hay...the screen shot of Cinder and her little friend on a play date finally payed off. Joe got inspired and painted. Here's to Ellie May
> View attachment 295923


OMG!! I love love love it!!! And my sister is going to go nuts!!! Tell Joe THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That is SO cute!


Yea and Joe really wanted to do that little painting. After I showed him a screen shot of Cinder's play date he really wanted to do it. He's starting to enjoy painting dogs in his pictures again. Once again the TFO is making a positive influence for me. I can't hardly wait for him to start putting more of his humor into it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> OMG!! I love love love it!!! And my sister is going to go nuts!!! Tell Joe THANK YOU!!!


Doing that right now.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! Very talented


Yea. He can't hear anything or talk or even think credibly but the good Lord gave him a way to say what he thinks.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea and Joe really wanted to do that little painting. After I showed him a screen shot of Cinder's play date he really wanted to do it. He's starting to enjoy painting dogs in his pictures again. Once again the TFO is making a positive influence for me. I can't hardly wait for him to start putting more of his humor into it.


I sent a photo of it to my sister ( she owns the other bulldog) and told her the story behind the artist and you... She is a family practice doctor and and wants to display a print in her office.. she was really moved !


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Doing that right now.



I have all three of his Cinder paintings on 8x10 prints... I’m going to get a big poster frame tomorrow and make a collage to hang... I’ll post a pic when I get it done..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 295610


????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Maybe soon you'll get to do your PT. I've seen the federal.gov is going to make them open everything. It's doing more harm then good shutting everyone down. Best hopes and prayers and looks like you're achieving some progress anyway.


Thanks Cathie, I could go back to PT now. My doctor won't give me permission because I have to many underlying conditions. I am going to order a workout mat to do some of my floor exercises to strengthen my back. I need to get ready because next April my 4 son's and I are going on a private fishing charter to the Dry Tortugas. We will be sleeping on the boat for 3 days. We are going 75 miles out in the Gulf of Mexico from Key West. I am not sure when I can go back to PT.So I need to start at home.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> That sounds like me recovering from my back operations. My goal was to get to the end of the drive. Once I made that I targeted the end of the street. Then then a little further. It was frustratingly slow to build up any sort of distance


I can relate.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> We knocked off about ten miles this morning (Monday) before the sun came out. Hope all are well. You too @Ray--Opo
> 
> View attachment 295686
> 
> 
> Just realized that i forgot to hit reply!


Nice pic, that is a beautiful area you live at.
I am doing fine just took a little break. I have been researching online for another subject I am thinking about getting into. After spending so much time online. I get burned out. So haven't been here for awhile.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy tuesday all! My son found a lil shelled friend in the yard this morning
> View attachment 295745


For some reason I have hundreds of snails all over outside. They really seem to like my cactus and every morning I have about 10 on the garage door. Had 5 on the mailbox the other day. Never saw a snail until this year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, hope everyone has been doing good. I am so far behind I don't think I will try to catch up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, I could go back to PT now. My doctor won't give me permission because I have to many underlying conditions. I am going to order a workout mat to do some of my floor exercises to strengthen my back. I need to get ready because next April my 4 son's and I are going on a private fishing charter to the Dry Tortugas. We will be sleeping on the boat for 3 days. We are going 75 miles out in the Gulf of Mexico from Key West. I am not sure when I can go back to PT.So I need to start at home.



Wow Ray, sounds like a great fishing trip & adventure. Stay with the PT!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Slugs, snails & CDR. Rather than the tuna fish tin or saucer method, here is probably a better mousetrap. The advantage is the sieve like strainer coupled with a lid to keep rain or sprinkler water from filling up the traps.

Good luck


----------



## Maro2Bear

A little friend visiting early this morning. We have an entire family of 5-lined Skinks - juveniles & adults basking these days


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, I could go back to PT now. My doctor won't give me permission because I have to many underlying conditions. I am going to order a workout mat to do some of my floor exercises to strengthen my back. I need to get ready because next April my 4 son's and I are going on a private fishing charter to the Dry Tortugas. We will be sleeping on the boat for 3 days. We are going 75 miles out in the Gulf of Mexico from Key West. I am not sure when I can go back to PT.So I need to start at home.


That sounds like an awesome trip!!! Time to get fit


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A little friend visiting early this morning. We have an entire family of 5-lined Skinks - juveniles & adults basking these days
> View attachment 295993




And I found his twin!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday from one of the Kits


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, I could go back to PT now. My doctor won't give me permission because I have to many underlying conditions. I am going to order a workout mat to do some of my floor exercises to strengthen my back. I need to get ready because next April my 4 son's and I are going on a private fishing charter to the Dry Tortugas. We will be sleeping on the boat for 3 days. We are going 75 miles out in the Gulf of Mexico from Key West. I am not sure when I can go back to PT.So I need to start at home.


That sounds like a goal and a lot of fun. Since it's part of your recovery, it would be nice if the insurance could supply that and possibly something elevated. Getting off the floor sounds hard after exercising. But best hopes and prayers for all of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Hay...the screen shot of Cinder and her little friend on a play date finally payed off. Joe got inspired and painted. Here's to Ellie May
> View attachment 295923


Love it!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. I brought my work home with me again. Half a dozen starlings raised by staff and volunteers at the rescue have been released to join the many in and around my garden. There are at least 40 visiting my feeders so they’ll join a good size flock


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have all three of his Cinder paintings on 8x10 prints... I’m going to get a big poster frame tomorrow and make a collage to hang... I’ll post a pic when I get it done..


Did the prints turn out half way decent? Our jpegs aren't the best. Some are from my phone and others are from his iPad. He really liked the picture of Cinder's play date. He wouldn't quit until I printed it so he could paint it. Doing this is really helping with his morale. He's used to being really active. He's always gone shopping on his own. I can't let him do any of his normal activities because he doesn't know how to stay safe. The only place he's been is his small church since the middle of March. Thanks.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I sent a photo of it to my sister ( she owns the other bulldog) and told her the story behind the artist and you... She is a family practice doctor and and wants to display a print in her office.. she was really moved !


That would be nice. What's really funny is my brother is wall papering planet earth with his cartoon art.?


----------



## Cathie G

Well...my Melita porcelain pore over coffee maker handle broke. Just to make a long story short...I have to have my lovely coffee break in the morning.Sooo I found a stainless steel one I like even better...but then I had to order a tea pot with a gooseneck to become a barrista. The coffee this little thing makes is delicious. It's a Yitelle. No more trash from me making my morning Joe...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ive been working on replacing deck steps & boards & rails. The Inspector General stopped by for a close up view of my technique.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been working on replacing deck steps & boards & rails. The Inspector General stopped by for a close up view of my technique.
> 
> View attachment 296026


OMG!!! What a great picture....I love it!


----------



## Warren

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 296001
> Happy Friday from one of the Kits


My wife has been feeding a fox, it was a kit 2 yrs. ago. This is a picture of him now, my wife calls it Boots. It used to be three foxs, now only 2. Boots and his dad, His dad will not come this close so I can get a clear picture.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Did the prints turn out half way decent? Our jpegs aren't the best. Some are from my phone and others are from his iPad. He really liked the picture of Cinder's play date. He wouldn't quit until I printed it so he could paint it. Doing this is really helping with his morale. He's used to being really active. He's always gone shopping on his own. I can't let him do any of his normal activities because he doesn't know how to stay safe. The only place he's been is his small church since the middle of March. Thanks.


This last one was really clear! They didn’t have the frame at Walmart yesterday so I’ll have to check some other stores for my big collage project.. I am sure glad he enjoys it. Cause I absolutely love them.. they are so special! My sister was really quick to say that we needed to provide him with more pictures ... He’s got a real talent that’s very fun to see.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been working on replacing deck steps & boards & rails. The Inspector General stopped by for a close up view of my technique.
> 
> View attachment 296026



Well of course it’s gotta meet her approval! It’s been warm enough here that Toretto decided to bed down in his barrel. I had to drag him out last night and put him in the night box.. he’s getting to heavy for me to do this!


----------



## EllieMay

Warren said:


> My wife has been feeding a fox, it was a kit 2 yrs. ago. This is a picture of him now, my wife calls it Boots. It used to be three foxs, now only 2. Boots and his dad, His dad will not come this close so I can get a clear picture.
> View attachment 296036



I luv it! I’m excited about them starting out here.. I hope they are able to stick around.


----------



## TriciaStringer

My husband likes the goslings to go everywhere with him. Sweetheart did not appreciate them in his yard and chased them. Eric removed them. I didn’t like that they were drinking out of the tortoise water that was freshly pooped in. I quickly cleaned all the water saucers. I’m a worse case scenario pet owner. Eric likes to fly by the seat of his pants, no worries at all. I came home to all this.


----------



## JoesMum

We have been for a long walk down the River Medway from our town. We found a lovely shady spot under a tree on the bank for a picnic


----------



## TriciaStringer

So pretty!


JoesMum said:


> We have been for a long walk down the River Medway from our town. We found a lovely shady spot under a tree on the bank for a picnic
> 
> View attachment 296047
> 
> 
> View attachment 296046
> 
> View attachment 296045


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This last one was really clear! They didn’t have the frame at Walmart yesterday so I’ll have to check some other stores for my big collage project.. I am sure glad he enjoys it. Cause I absolutely love them.. they are so special! My sister was really quick to say that we needed to provide him with more pictures ... He’s got a real talent that’s very fun to see.


I've been wanting to see some of his funny doggy pictures for a long time. My brothers and sister are liking the change in his paintings also. The Christmas card exchange helped too. My brothers and sister love all the new subjects he's using.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been working on replacing deck steps & boards & rails. The Inspector General stopped by for a close up view of my technique.
> 
> View attachment 296026


How adorable does it get! That's a keeper forever picture!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great day here in Maryland - sunshine, not too humid, warm temps. Our gang of three went for a 12.5 mile kayak trip along the Chesapeake Bay.

Our LunchTime Rest Spot


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> My husband likes the goslings to go everywhere with him. Sweetheart did not appreciate them in his yard and chased them. Eric removed them. I didn’t like that they were drinking out of the tortoise water that was freshly pooped in. I quickly cleaned all the water saucers. I’m a worse case scenario pet owner. Eric likes to fly by the seat of his pants, no worries at all. I came home to all this.
> 
> View attachment 296042


It would be kind of fun to watch but then your geese might lose their instinct of suspecting reptiles. I've seen geese scare off a snake by just standing over and eyeballing it. A dove did paces around my little tortoise just to see if he was a snake. S/he flew off after checking him out. I knew Saphire was safe but it was interesting to watch.?


TriciaStringer said:


> My husband likes the goslings to go everywhere with him. Sweetheart did not appreciate them in his yard and chased them. Eric removed them. I didn’t like that they were drinking out of the tortoise water that was freshly pooped in. I quickly cleaned all the water saucers. I’m a worse case scenario pet owner. Eric likes to fly by the seat of his pants, no worries at all. I came home to all this.
> 
> View attachment 296042


----------



## Yvonne G

Years ago after one of my husband's knee surgeries (after a couple knee joint replacements he eventually had to have the joint fused, and he had a hip-to-toe cast on the leg with four or five metal rods going through from side to side). He was completely incapacitated for quite a while. I got him a "companion" bird (as a joke). . . a little baby duckling. Mr. Peeps thought of my husband as his mom, and stayed on the back of the couch all the time, right next to hubby's head. Mr. Peeps grew up to be female, and was the sweetest, tamest bird ever. Quite a bit of fun to have around.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> Years ago after one of my husband's knee surgeries (after a couple knee joint replacements he eventually had to have the joint fused, and he had a hip-to-toe cast on the leg with four or five metal rods going through from side to side). He was completely incapacitated for quite a while. I got him a "companion" bird (as a joke). . . a little baby duckling. Mr. Peeps thought of my husband as his mom, and stayed on the back of the couch all the time, right next to hubby's head. Mr. Peeps grew up to be female, and was the sweetest, tamest bird ever. Quite a bit of fun to have around.


Awe! We have 7 ducks. They only come after me for food. They aren’t fans of us holding them. It doesn’t stop my five year old from trying though. We raised four of them from ducklings and bought three full grown because we needed more females for our two males. Did Peeps wear a diaper inside?


----------



## Maro2Bear

This unmowed meadow is part of Jacks Creek Park where we launched our kayaks from yesterday. It ends just a few feet from the Chesapeake Bay shoreline.

Meadowland

Shorrline


----------



## Yvonne G

TriciaStringer said:


> Awe! We have 7 ducks. They only come after me for food. They aren’t fans of us holding them. It doesn’t stop my five year old from trying though. We raised four of them from ducklings and bought three full grown because we needed more females for our two males. Did Peeps wear a diaper inside?


No, the little poops were easy to take care of and hubby had a couple rolls of T-paper and a garbage bag at his side.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Great day here in Maryland - sunshine, not too humid, warm temps. Our gang of three went for a 12.5 mile kayak trip along the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Our LunchTime Rest Spot
> 
> View attachment 296089


Lovely!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> This unmowed meadow is part of Jacks Creek Park where we launched our kayaks from yesterday. It ends just a few feet from the Chesapeake Bay shoreline.
> 
> Meadowland
> View attachment 296119
> Shorrline
> View attachment 296120
> 
> 
> View attachment 296121
> 
> 
> View attachment 296122


Looks idyllic


----------



## JoesMum

We have At leats two different hedgehogs visiting our garden. It’s so good that my work to make the garden more wildlife friendly is working


----------



## janevicki

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a ton of overnight rain, luckily i covered my recently received & planted cactus pads from @Ray--Opo , don’t want them to rot before they have a chance to root.
> 
> The front garden is looking nice this morning...lots of green!
> 
> Out the Front Door
> View attachment 295387
> 
> Garden Stage Left
> View attachment 295388


So beautiful! Thank you for posting!


----------



## janevicki

JoesMum said:


> We have At leats two different hedgehogs visiting our garden. It’s so good that my work to make the garden more wildlife friendly is working


Cute little Chubby Hedgehog! LOVE the videos!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We have At leats two different hedgehogs visiting our garden. It’s so good that my work to make the garden more wildlife friendly is working



Very cute!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> This unmowed meadow is part of Jacks Creek Park where we launched our kayaks from yesterday. It ends just a few feet from the Chesapeake Bay shoreline.
> 
> Meadowland
> View attachment 296119
> Shorrline
> View attachment 296120
> 
> 
> View attachment 296121
> 
> 
> View attachment 296122


Wow...how did you resist getting a piece of driftwood!? While you picknicked...?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Years ago after one of my husband's knee surgeries (after a couple knee joint replacements he eventually had to have the joint fused, and he had a hip-to-toe cast on the leg with four or five metal rods going through from side to side). He was completely incapacitated for quite a while. I got him a "companion" bird (as a joke). . . a little baby duckling. Mr. Peeps thought of my husband as his mom, and stayed on the back of the couch all the time, right next to hubby's head. Mr. Peeps grew up to be female, and was the sweetest, tamest bird ever. Quite a bit of fun to have around.


I love little hand raised hens and roosters too. They adore their caretaker back and go to their coop easily at bed time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Wow...how did you resist getting a piece of driftwood!? While you picknicked...?



We see this type of “drift wood” all of the time. I guess it’s nothing too special in pieces, but masses of these logs like this do look pretty cool.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We see this type of “drift wood” all of the time. I guess it’s nothing too special in pieces, but masses of these logs like this do look pretty cool.


Yes they look like a natural ready made for you picnic table...But I also really like the drift wood pieces that they eventually become also. Especially for a painting. ?


----------



## Ben02

I managed to get a video of Hydra my baby boa yawing, unfortunately I cannot upload a video of it but here is a pic instead.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> I managed to get a video of Hydra my baby boa yawing, unfortunately I cannot upload a video of it but here is a pic instead.
> View attachment 296207


That’s a really good photo Ben. I post the video to youtube and then use the YouTube link to get it on here. The Media (ie video) link is on the dropdown after the smiley face above the posting box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Awhile back I posted that I was doing a McIver water/garden fountain from “stuff” in the garden shed. A few old pots, a little pump, plumbers putty & a few plants. It’s now starting to come together. Water Hyacinth are plumping up, the Water Lettuce getting new leaves, Marsh Marigold has bloomed, & taller plant is a blue flowering marsh plant that I pulled up from a few paddles ago. Topper is a little toad that was left in our garden when we moved in.

Other plants in view include self seeded sunflowers, an Elephants Ear, a whacky looking sedum & misc annuals coming up from a mixed seed batch I planted in April. An Aloe Vera that ive had for some time now & a small cactus grown from an old pad.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I managed to get a video of Hydra my baby boa yawing, unfortunately I cannot upload a video of it but here is a pic instead.
> View attachment 296207


Wow. I love catching a critter yawn. Let alone managing to get a picture...??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s a really good photo Ben. I post the video to youtube and then use the YouTube link to get it on here. The Media (ie video) link is on the dropdown after the smiley face above the posting box.


My only problem with utube right now is when I watch some videos posted here... it might take over my lock screen. I've had Bee62 singing one of her songs as my lock screen. I would have loved to keep it however it means my phone allowed something...that doesn't happen when I actually go to utube. But oh well... I know how to deal with it now I just restart my phone now and then. Not all of the videos do that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit overcast today, but on the warming trend.. Tomorrow starts a three-day streak of 90 degree days, heat & humidity too. Good for Sully, not so much for humanoids.

Our gang paddled about 12 miles on the Magothy River, one of the main rivers that feeds the Chesapeake Bay. It was nice to be out in warm, overcast, slight rain. Not good lighting for pix.

I did manage to pick some humongous plantains, some of the largest Ive ever seen. Also a nice large bunch of Red Clover.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## JoesMum

It’s still mighty quiet in here.

Here’s another little video of our garden hedgehogs. Last night they spent a long time checking each other out. The smaller one appeared a little afraid of the bigger one.






We have been out to try to see them, but they’re elusive. Hiwever, we can hear one munching food in the feed station right now! Maybe tonight’s the night


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit overcast today, but on the warming trend.. Tomorrow starts a three-day streak of 90 degree days, heat & humidity too. Good for Sully, not so much for humanoids.
> 
> Our gang paddled about 12 miles on the Magothy River, one of the main rivers that feeds the Chesapeake Bay. It was nice to be out in warm, overcast, slight rain. Not good lighting for pix.
> 
> I did manage to pick some humongous plantains, some of the largest Ive ever seen. Also a nice large bunch of Red Clover.
> 
> View attachment 296337


I've never been able to find a really good recipe for plantains. Even my Hispanic friends couldn't tell me how. I've fried them like potatoes and they were ok but not quite right. How do you do yours?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It’s still mighty quiet in here.
> 
> Here’s another little video of our garden hedgehogs. Last night they spent a long time checking each other out. The smaller one appeared a little afraid of the bigger one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been out to try to see them, but they’re elusive. Hiwever, we can hear one munching food in the feed station right now! Maybe tonight’s the night


Oh I hope so... nothing like the real thing;-). They’re so cute!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I've never been able to find a really good recipe for plantains. Even my Hispanic friends couldn't tell me how. I've fried them like potatoes and they were ok but not quite right. How do you do yours?



These plantains are the leafy weed type, not the fruit/vegg that people consume.

 - https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=807&c=6#.XtjvTC9q2hA


----------



## Maro2Bear

Well, a bit bummed out. Our “big” kayak adventure trip to Tangier Island that sits out in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay on the Virginia/Maryland border has been cancelled Due to COVID concerns. It’s a small island, just a few BnBs. One is not opening, the other too small for our group. Restaurant(s) are closed - and the “locals” really don’t want mainlanders over. So, trip cancelled. ??


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
Sadly my brother died on 7th May. 
He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable. 
We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him. 
It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon. 
I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon. 
Take care x


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, Lyn. . . I'm so very sorry. Sad news indeed.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, a bit bummed out. Our “big” kayak adventure trip to Tangier Island that sits out in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay on the Virginia/Maryland border has been cancelled Due to COVID concerns. It’s a small island, just a few BnBs. One is not opening, the other too small for our group. Restaurant(s) are closed - and the “locals” really don’t want mainlanders over. So, trip cancelled. ??


Well that sucks.. I’ll be sorry to miss the photos!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


Oh Lyn!!!! Huge hugs for you... so sorry!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x



Such very sad new Lyn, really sad to hear. Hope you & your extended family can hang in there.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> These plantains are the leafy weed type, not the fruit/vegg that people consume.
> 
> - https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=807&c=6#.XtjvTC9q2hA


Yes. I have those growing. Saphire enjoys them. I want to find a really good way to do the banana. Maybe I spelled or said it wrong.☺


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


I'm so sorry your brother died. I've been wondering about you and your brother...and Lola too. I would hate to lose a brother even if they do smell like fishworms half the time and bicker the rest of the time. I'll be thinking and praying for all of you.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


Oh Lyn! Massive electronic hugs from me to you and your family. This is tragic news that I am so sorry to hear 

We look forward to not seeing you and, as always, are here to talk when you need us.

Take care x


----------



## JoesMum

Look who peeped under our fence last night


----------



## Maro2Bear

Massive thunder, lightening & rain storms pummeled our area last night. Probably 2-3 inches of rain in a few hours. More storms later today. Good for the weeds n grass. Good for humidity & Sully.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Sheesh! I do my grocery shopping online and it's delivered to my door. Today instead of 7 bags of various greens I got 7 bags of green beans - to the tune of $25. The bags of greens would have cost about $16. I don't feed green beans. Why on earth would someone think green beans is an acceptable substitute for leafy greens?


I bought metal roofing at Home Depot. I ordered 6- 8' X 2' panels and waited 3 days to get notice the order was filled. I go to pick up and as the cart is wheeled up to me I notice the panels are 12'. I need 8's since my Subie Outback can only handle 8' for safe interior hauling. The sad part was there were only 2 sheets UHHHH 6 x(8x2)= 84 square feet and 2x (12x2)= 48 so his basic math is way off. He could have given me 4 sheets and said look almost the same total square feet! But no just 2


----------



## Maro2Bear

The RAINS RAINS RAINS came & filled everything, buckets, rain barrel, my truck bed, wheel barrel. Hasnt rained in quite some time, so can’t complain.

Our little perennial garden appreciated the liquid gold dropped overnight from the skies. One can hand water, but it’s not the same as a massive soaker.

Hosta here in this pix, along with the Laitrius and Astilbe and Corn Flowers were all picked up at a going out of business sale.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The RAINS RAINS RAINS came & filled everything, buckets, rain barrel, my truck bed, wheel barrel. Hasnt rained in quite some time, so can’t complain.
> 
> Our little perennial garden appreciated the liquid gold dropped overnight from the skies. One can hand water, but it’s not the same as a massive soaker.
> 
> Hosta here in this pix, along with the Laitrius and Astilbe and Corn Flowers were all picked up at a going out of business sale.
> View attachment 296506



A beautiful garden!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Look who peeped under our fence last night


I hope he wasn’t looking for a hedge hog to snack on!


----------



## EllieMay

The fist Pink Chiffon Bloom this year! Crusher got to eat it.. looks like I will have several more of these and the lavender this weekend..


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

The weather has turned here and, after the sunniest month on record ever for the UK, we have a cool and cloudy June.

May was wall to wall sunshine with 1mm of rain! We keep being threatened with rain, but it’s mostly missing us in Kent (the extreme South East) and I am having to water ewly planted plants to keep them alive. I guess it’s only a matter of time before we have a hose pipe ban again. Our rain butt won’t hold out much longer.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive thunder, lightening & rain storms pummeled our area last night. Probably 2-3 inches of rain in a few hours. More storms later today. Good for the weeds n grass. Good for humidity & Sully.


You might have gotten Ohio's leftovers. We had heavy storms about mid afternoon. The only thing I hated was no tv.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

More storms moving in...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Look who peeped under our fence last night


At least in the UK, you don't have to worry about such visitors having rabies...


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least in the UK, you don't have to worry about such visitors having rabies...


Well hello Anne!!! Where have you been?


----------



## EllieMay

My boys!!
If you don’t see the other threads, I found out today for sure that all three are males


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


Lyn, I'm so sorry. Warmest thoughts.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well hello Anne!!! Where have you been?


Hello! I've missed you guys! I should have come back sooner. There was sort of a bout of depression in there that may have kept me away a bit longer than it should have. Anywho...

Still in northern Florida. My other half got deployed a couple hours away (Panama City) for a while (late last year, early this year), but ended up coming back home and teleworking due to COVID protocols. It's been nice having him around again, even with everything else (in general, society, etc.) being kind of wonky the last couple months.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 296543
> My boys!!
> If you don’t see the other threads, I found out today for sure that all three are males


Always a relief to know for sure...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive thunder, lightening & rain storms pummeled our area last night. Probably 2-3 inches of rain in a few hours. More storms later today. Good for the weeds n grass. Good for humidity & Sully.


Lots of rain this weekend in my neck of the woods, although it looks like the tropical storm force winds will likely stay to the west. T.S. Cristobal may be more inconvenient for @Moozillion.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 296523
> 
> The fist Pink Chiffon Bloom this year! Crusher got to eat it.. looks like I will have several more of these and the lavender this weekend..


An althea? A hardy hibiscus?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello! I've missed you guys! I should have come back sooner. There was sort of a bout of depression in there that may have kept me away a bit longer than it should have. Anywho...
> 
> Still in northern Florida. My other half got deployed a couple hours away (Panama City) for a while (late last year, early this year), but ended up coming back home and teleworking due to COVID protocols. It's been nice having him around again, even with everything else (in general, society, etc.) being kind of wonky the last couple months.


Well I’m glad something happened to cheer you up.. we missed you!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> An althea? A hardy hibiscus?



Hardy hibiscus / rose of Sharon


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least in the UK, you don't have to worry about such visitors having rabies...


Hello hello...missed chatting with you.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Hello hello...missed chatting with you.?


Thanks! I've missed you, too!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello! I've missed you guys! I should have come back sooner. There was sort of a bout of depression in there that may have kept me away a bit longer than it should have. Anywho...
> 
> Still in northern Florida. My other half got deployed a couple hours away (Panama City) for a while (late last year, early this year), but ended up coming back home and teleworking due to COVID protocols. It's been nice having him around again, even with everything else (in general, society, etc.) being kind of wonky the last couple months.


Yes and I've been happy hearing on the news that your states doing really good with the pandemic. We have so many precious members there.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes and I've been happy hearing on the news that your states doing really good with the pandemic. We have so many precious members there.


Cooler heads have prevailed here, for the most part. I think there's been some luck involved, too... but we'll take it. It's nice for this state to be in the news _not_ royally screwing stuff up.


----------



## Moozillion

Pastel Tortie said:


> Lots of rain this weekend in my neck of the woods, although it looks like the tropical storm force winds will likely stay to the west. T.S. Cristobal may be more inconvenient for @Moozillion.


Thanks for thinking of me! ?
Yes, it looks like we’re due for a lot of rain this weekend, but flooding shouldn't be a big problem where we are. This morning we (and by “we” I mean 90% hubby and 10% me ?) cleaned out our gutters in anticipation. 
altho not a lot of wind is expected, I’ll still bring Elsa inside- I like to keep her with us for big storms in case limbs come down on her enclosure.
Hope y’all stay dry, too!

By the way: how are Bold and Pinstripe doing these days? ?


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least in the UK, you don't have to worry about such visitors having rabies...


Very true. Our wildlife is all very low risk. None of it wants to kill you or carries disease that might (well not since the bubonic plague was eradicated anyway!)

The only country place like that I have been to is New Zealand. New Zealand only has one native mammal species, a small bat, all the mammals you see there were introduced by settlers. The plants didn’t need to evolve to warn off mammls so even they’re safe! It’s quite a difference from Australie where everything seems to want to kill you


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 296543
> My boys!!
> If you don’t see the other threads, I found out today for sure that all three are males


It takes a while to get over it once.... Three times.... ?


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello! I've missed you guys! I should have come back sooner. There was sort of a bout of depression in there that may have kept me away a bit longer than it should have. Anywho...
> 
> Still in northern Florida. My other half got deployed a couple hours away (Panama City) for a while (late last year, early this year), but ended up coming back home and teleworking due to COVID protocols. It's been nice having him around again, even with everything else (in general, society, etc.) being kind of wonky the last couple months.


Sorry to hear you’re feeling low. I am sure a few cuddles with Montgomery will help. We are always here to chat if you need us. Big electronic hug and welcome back


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Hope that a pleasant Saturday is in store for all...I’ve got to go drop off the new windows 10 program to the people who are fixing my computer.. turned out that my hard drive failed so i had to replace that and all of my operating software.. it was outdated anyway but the expense of fixing it could have come at a better time. I also have to swing by Lowe’s for some more 10x10 boards to finish Crushers fence before my trip...
I have several short trips on the horizon that I’ve been stockpiling for. The first is coming up next weekend. Dad, brother, myself and children will be staying in a cabin off bolivar peninsula ( just outside galveston). Fishing directly off the back deck...crabbing below the docks, dolphin watching....maybe even kayaking over the manatees.. this trip is really important to me. I’ve been taking my dad to some specialist for testing. They found quite a bit of nastiness on a routine chest X-ray. We had a biopsy done Thursday so I am praying for some good news. They report from his first CT showed moderately extensive emphysema and probable pulmonary malignancy...any extra prayers are appreciated... 

Anyway, after this trip, my sister and I are taking a road trip to Pensacola . ( I wonder if I have already told y’all this?)
And then a couple weeks later is the annual kayaking \ canoe trip on the buffalo river...

I seem to be very repetitive lately. I think my brain is struggling to keep up with everything so I apologize for the ramble.. what I really wanted to say was just Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope that a pleasant Saturday is in store for all...I’ve got to go drop off the new windows 10 program to the people who are fixing my computer.. turned out that my hard drive failed so i had to replace that and all of my operating software.. it was outdated anyway but the expense of fixing it could have come at a better time. I also have to swing by Lowe’s for some more 10x10 boards to finish Crushers fence before my trip...
> I have several short trips on the horizon that I’ve been stockpiling for. The first is coming up next weekend. Dad, brother, myself and children will be staying in a cabin off bolivar peninsula ( just outside galveston). Fishing directly off the back deck...crabbing below the docks, dolphin watching....maybe even kayaking over the manatees.. this trip is really important to me. I’ve been taking my dad to some specialist for testing. They found quite a bit of nastiness on a routine chest X-ray. We had a biopsy done Thursday so I am praying for some good news. They report from his first CT showed moderately extensive emphysema and probable pulmonary malignancy...any extra prayers are appreciated...
> 
> Anyway, after this trip, my sister and I are taking a road trip to Pensacola . ( I wonder if I have already told y’all this?)
> And then a couple weeks later is the annual kayaking \ canoe trip on the buffalo river...
> 
> I seem to be very repetitive lately. I think my brain is struggling to keep up with everything so I apologize for the ramble.. what I really wanted to say was just Happy Saturday all!



Great! Lots of trips on the horizon & more pix & kayaking too! That lil Bolivar Peninsula cabin trip sounds wonderful. Once this pandemic inconvenience is “over” wifey and I need a trip!

Hope you don’t get too much rain from this next big storm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey all,

a friend in Maryland found this little guy out in his back garden this morning after our rains. Looks like a type of box turtle, but doesnt have any of those bright colors I usually see on boxies. Does have that standard hinge...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all,
> 
> a friend in Maryland found this little guy out in his back garden this morning after our rains. Looks like a type of box turtle, but doesnt have any of those bright colors I usually see on boxies. Does have that standard hinge...
> 
> View attachment 296581
> View attachment 296582


Beautiful! Definitely a boxie. It can take a long time for more color to develop (if ever) on younger ones.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope that a pleasant Saturday is in store for all...I’ve got to go drop off the new windows 10 program to the people who are fixing my computer.. turned out that my hard drive failed so i had to replace that and all of my operating software.. it was outdated anyway but the expense of fixing it could have come at a better time. I also have to swing by Lowe’s for some more 10x10 boards to finish Crushers fence before my trip...
> I have several short trips on the horizon that I’ve been stockpiling for. The first is coming up next weekend. Dad, brother, myself and children will be staying in a cabin off bolivar peninsula ( just outside galveston). Fishing directly off the back deck...crabbing below the docks, dolphin watching....maybe even kayaking over the manatees.. this trip is really important to me. I’ve been taking my dad to some specialist for testing. They found quite a bit of nastiness on a routine chest X-ray. We had a biopsy done Thursday so I am praying for some good news. They report from his first CT showed moderately extensive emphysema and probable pulmonary malignancy...any extra prayers are appreciated...
> 
> Anyway, after this trip, my sister and I are taking a road trip to Pensacola . ( I wonder if I have already told y’all this?)
> And then a couple weeks later is the annual kayaking \ canoe trip on the buffalo river...
> 
> I seem to be very repetitive lately. I think my brain is struggling to keep up with everything so I apologize for the ramble.. what I really wanted to say was just Happy Saturday all!


Good morning! Happy Saturday!

That visit to Pensacola gets you into the right state, but it's still "so close, but so far away..." I haven't gotten over to that far western part of the panhandle in decades...


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope that a pleasant Saturday is in store for all...I’ve got to go drop off the new windows 10 program to the people who are fixing my computer.. turned out that my hard drive failed so i had to replace that and all of my operating software.. it was outdated anyway but the expense of fixing it could have come at a better time. I also have to swing by Lowe’s for some more 10x10 boards to finish Crushers fence before my trip...
> I have several short trips on the horizon that I’ve been stockpiling for. The first is coming up next weekend. Dad, brother, myself and children will be staying in a cabin off bolivar peninsula ( just outside galveston). Fishing directly off the back deck...crabbing below the docks, dolphin watching....maybe even kayaking over the manatees.. this trip is really important to me. I’ve been taking my dad to some specialist for testing. They found quite a bit of nastiness on a routine chest X-ray. We had a biopsy done Thursday so I am praying for some good news. They report from his first CT showed moderately extensive emphysema and probable pulmonary malignancy...any extra prayers are appreciated...
> 
> Anyway, after this trip, my sister and I are taking a road trip to Pensacola . ( I wonder if I have already told y’all this?)
> And then a couple weeks later is the annual kayaking \ canoe trip on the buffalo river...
> 
> I seem to be very repetitive lately. I think my brain is struggling to keep up with everything so I apologize for the ramble.. what I really wanted to say was just Happy Saturday all!


Join the club. I barely have a grip on what day of the week it is , let alone anything else. I have my fingers crossed for good news about your Dad.

And as for rambling, that is the entire purpose of the CDR.Nothing is supposed to make sense in here, so it’s a really good place to get things off your chest even if you have said it multiple times before


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. It has been a very soggy afternoon here. Under the new lockdown rules my son arranged to meet a couple of mates outdoors this evening. He has gone, but they’re going to be pretty wet. It is such a shame. We have had lovely weather through lockdown and son and his friends have stuck to it complete. The first weekend they can meet, albeit out of doors and keeping 2 metres apart, the weather turns terrible 

My trail camera decided to misbehave last night. The batteries were getting low so that was the obvious first thing to deal with. Unfortunately, the battery tray wouldn’t eject and I thought it was done for. JoesDad finally managed to extract it about an hour ago so it has gone back out with new batteries and we’ll see if that was the problem or something else. Fingers crossed for it working properly this evening. I need my hedgehog videos!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot, muggy, sticky & water logged garden. Sully is loving the rain. During a massive heavy thundershower last evening, we checked outside & there was Sully, big old large paws & head soaking up the rain. Even yawned a fee times during the downpour (maybe an easy way to drink).


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cooler heads have prevailed here, for the most part. I think there's been some luck involved, too... but we'll take it. It's nice for this state to be in the news _not_ royally screwing stuff up.


Well...it is the sunshine state with salty air. At first the news was going on and on about spring break being a catastrophic thing. They've had to change their tune.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, muggy, sticky & water logged garden. Sully is loving the rain. During a massive heavy thundershower last evening, we checked outside & there was Sully, big old large paws & head soaking up the rain. Even yawned a fee times during the downpour (maybe an easy way to drink).


That sounds so cute. I always worry about Saphire in a rain storm and check on him. Usually, he's just sitting there enjoying a soak.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It has been a very soggy afternoon here. Under the new lockdown rules my son arranged to meet a couple of mates outdoors this evening. He has gone, but they’re going to be pretty wet. It is such a shame. We have had lovely weather through lockdown and son and his friends have stuck to it complete. The first weekend they can meet, albeit out of doors and keeping 2 metres apart, the weather turns terrible
> 
> My trail camera decided to misbehave last night. The batteries were getting low so that was the obvious first thing to deal with. Unfortunately, the battery tray wouldn’t eject and I thought it was done for. JoesDad finally managed to extract it about an hour ago so it has gone back out with new batteries and we’ll see if that was the problem or something else. Fingers crossed for it working properly this evening. I need my hedgehog videos!


My fingers are crossed for you. I hate losing a good picture or video of animal antics.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, muggy, sticky & water logged garden. Sully is loving the rain. During a massive heavy thundershower last evening, we checked outside & there was Sully, big old large paws & head soaking up the rain. Even yawned a fee times during the downpour (maybe an easy way to drink).


I just love to see Sulcata out in the weather...we mostly talk about hatchlings...but bigger Sulcata are more fun...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope that a pleasant Saturday is in store for all...I’ve got to go drop off the new windows 10 program to the people who are fixing my computer.. turned out that my hard drive failed so i had to replace that and all of my operating software.. it was outdated anyway but the expense of fixing it could have come at a better time. I also have to swing by Lowe’s for some more 10x10 boards to finish Crushers fence before my trip...
> I have several short trips on the horizon that I’ve been stockpiling for. The first is coming up next weekend. Dad, brother, myself and children will be staying in a cabin off bolivar peninsula ( just outside galveston). Fishing directly off the back deck...crabbing below the docks, dolphin watching....maybe even kayaking over the manatees.. this trip is really important to me. I’ve been taking my dad to some specialist for testing. They found quite a bit of nastiness on a routine chest X-ray. We had a biopsy done Thursday so I am praying for some good news. They report from his first CT showed moderately extensive emphysema and probable pulmonary malignancy...any extra prayers are appreciated...
> 
> Anyway, after this trip, my sister and I are taking a road trip to Pensacola . ( I wonder if I have already told y’all this?)
> And then a couple weeks later is the annual kayaking \ canoe trip on the buffalo river...
> 
> I seem to be very repetitive lately. I think my brain is struggling to keep up with everything so I apologize for the ramble.. what I really wanted to say was just Happy Saturday all!


Some of us here need reminded namely me.? You have my prayers going up for your dad. Also that you have some wonderful days on your trips...and a happy Saturday.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It takes a while to get over it once.... Three times.... ?


And here I was trying not to get started about that fateful day.???


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It has been a very soggy afternoon here. Under the new lockdown rules my son arranged to meet a couple of mates outdoors this evening. He has gone, but they’re going to be pretty wet. It is such a shame. We have had lovely weather through lockdown and son and his friends have stuck to it complete. The first weekend they can meet, albeit out of doors and keeping 2 metres apart, the weather turns terrible
> 
> My trail camera decided to misbehave last night. The batteries were getting low so that was the obvious first thing to deal with. Unfortunately, the battery tray wouldn’t eject and I thought it was done for. JoesDad finally managed to extract it about an hour ago so it has gone back out with new batteries and we’ll see if that was the problem or something else. Fingers crossed for it working properly this evening. I need my hedgehog videos!


We need your hedgehog videos!!! So fingers crossed;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

We went from a very cool dry almost cold Spring - to a steamy hot humid yucky first few days of meteorological Summer! Last few days have been low 90s, humid, yucky sticky & wet coupled with afternoon/evening thundershowers. 

That said - it’s really green & lush. Sunflowers, flowers & luffas growing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....yes ive shared other pix of this Hosta, but it’s opening nicely in dawn’s early light.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> We went from a very cool dry almost cold Spring - to a steamy hot humid yucky first few days of meteorological Summer! Last few days have been low 90s, humid, yucky sticky & wet coupled with afternoon/evening thundershowers.
> 
> That said - it’s really green & lush. Sunflowers, flowers & luffas growing.


We have gone from a warm and sunny spring. To a cold, wet and windy summer 

I got so cold last night that I have dug out a blanket to add to to my side of the bed!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. The trailcamera is working again, but there weren’t any particularly good pics. Hopefully we’ll have something for tomorro.

I spent this morning gardening. A bit of dead heading and then I planted out some pond plants. Our pond i starting to look more complete. I have more hornwort (a native oxygenator) on order and I could do with another marginal plant. The fringed lily I put in isn‘t doing particularly well... just one tiny leaf... but I will give that more time before I replace it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A sea turtle rescue & rehab in Virginia.









Wounded Sea Turtle Saved with Technology (and Playdough) | Chesapeake Bay Magazine


There's a happy ending to what started as a sad discovery: a loggerhead sea turtle accidentally hooked by an angler in Norfolk with four fish hooks in his body and additional injuries from a vessel…




chesapeakebaymagazine.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. The trailcamera is working again, but there weren’t any particularly good pics. Hopefully we’ll have something for tomorro.
> 
> I spent this morning gardening. A bit of dead heading and then I planted out some pond plants. Our pond i starting to look more complete. I have more hornwort (a native oxygenator) on order and I could do with another marginal plant. The fringed lily I put in isn‘t doing particularly well... just one tiny leaf... but I will give that more time before I replace it.



Good news on the trailcam. ? Yep, pretty much same here too. Lots of edging borders, cut down spent daffodils, dead headed roses, trimmed/topped our dogwoods, cut some grass, painted some more of our gates/deck,refilled humming bird feeders.

I’ll have to make my deck fountain larger next year. I think you saw this pix, but my Water Hyacinths continue to fill out nicely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Silence is “golden”?

Wanted to get out on the water for an early morning “sunrise” paddle, but the winds are kicking up from the East, blowing directly across the Chesapeake Bay creating lots of “fetch”. Not the best conditions for solo paddling.
I did watch the early glow...

About 0515, 30 mins before “Sunrise”



Not Much Later



And Only a few More Mins Later


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Silence is “golden”?
> 
> Wanted to get out on the water for an early morning “sunrise” paddle, but the winds are kicking up from the East, blowing directly across the Chesapeake Bay creating lots of “fetch”. Not the best conditions for solo paddling.
> I did watch the early glow...
> 
> About 0515, 30 mins before “Sunrise”
> View attachment 296776
> 
> 
> Not Much Later
> View attachment 296777
> 
> 
> And Only a few More Mins Later
> View attachment 296778


Really pretty...
What’s “fetch”? I’m thinking something like the wind pushing you back maybe???


----------



## EllieMay

Toretto supervises as the tree cutting commenced


----------



## EllieMay

The tropical hibiscus that my sister brought for Mother’s Day


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Silence is “golden”?
> 
> Wanted to get out on the water for an early morning “sunrise” paddle, but the winds are kicking up from the East, blowing directly across the Chesapeake Bay creating lots of “fetch”. Not the best conditions for solo paddling.
> I did watch the early glow...
> 
> About 0515, 30 mins before “Sunrise”
> View attachment 296776
> 
> 
> Not Much Later
> View attachment 296777
> 
> 
> And Only a few More Mins Later
> View attachment 296778


Lovely ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning. Our trail cam is working and has revealed we have 3 prickly visitors not 2.

We still have the big one with marks across his back




And then we caught two of a smaller size squaring up to each other





At the rescue this morning we had quite a different set of birds.

The eleventy billion blue t-its was down to a more manageable couple of of dozen.

Instead we had 8 juvenile Great Spotted Woodpeckers. They were escape artists and loved to wander up your arm and round your back. I spent a fair amount of time dangling food over my shoulder trying to tempt them back within reach!



We also had a juvenile Green Woodpecker. These guys prefer the ground to trees. They love eating ants off lawns.


This little guy is a Nuthatch. Another tree dweller but only the size of a sparrow. We had him last week when he was completely helpless. Now he still needs feeding, but he is well on his way to independence.



And very unusual for us were two Herring Gull chicks. They’re just starting to take fish for themselves. They’re still at the cute stage. They’ll soon grow into the noisy, smelly feathered version!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. Our trail cam is working and has revealed we have 3 prickly visitors not 2.
> 
> We still have the big one with marks across his back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we caught two of a smaller size squaring up to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the rescue this morning we had quite a different set of birds.
> 
> The eleventy billion blue t-its was down to a more manageable couple of of dozen.
> 
> Instead we had 8 juvenile Great Spotted Woodpeckers. They were escape artists and loved to wander up your arm and round your back. I spent a fair amount of time dangling food over my shoulder trying to tempt them back within reach!
> View attachment 296793
> 
> 
> We also had a juvenile Green Woodpecker. These guys prefer the ground to trees. They love eating ants off lawns.
> View attachment 296794
> 
> This little guy is a Nuthatch. Another tree dweller but only the size of a sparrow. We had him last week when he was completely helpless. Now he still needs feeding, but he is well on his way to independence.
> View attachment 296795
> 
> 
> And very unusual for us were two Herring Gull chicks. They’re just starting to take fish for themselves. They’re still at the cute stage. They’ll soon grow into the noisy, smelly feathered version!
> View attachment 296798


Oh my gosh! What a beautiful variety!!! In the garden and at the rescue


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. Our trail cam is working and has revealed we have 3 prickly visitors not 2.
> 
> We still have the big one with marks across his back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we caught two of a smaller size squaring up to each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the rescue this morning we had quite a different set of birds.
> 
> The eleventy billion blue t-its was down to a more manageable couple of of dozen.
> 
> Instead we had 8 juvenile Great Spotted Woodpeckers. They were escape artists and loved to wander up your arm and round your back. I spent a fair amount of time dangling food over my shoulder trying to tempt them back within reach!
> View attachment 296793
> 
> 
> We also had a juvenile Green Woodpecker. These guys prefer the ground to trees. They love eating ants off lawns.
> View attachment 296794
> 
> This little guy is a Nuthatch. Another tree dweller but only the size of a sparrow. We had him last week when he was completely helpless. Now he still needs feeding, but he is well on his way to independence.
> View attachment 296795
> 
> 
> And very unusual for us were two Herring Gull chicks. They’re just starting to take fish for themselves. They’re still at the cute stage. They’ll soon grow into the noisy, smelly feathered version!
> View attachment 296798



cute bunch of babies!


----------



## Maro2Bear

After my early morning sunrise adventure, I went over to our local reservoir for some exercise. Lots of turtles, herons, & fish jumping.






And a few more turtle pix too


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> After my early morning sunrise adventure, I went over to our local reservoir for some exercise. Lots of turtles, herons, & fish jumping.
> View attachment 296802
> View attachment 296803
> View attachment 296804
> View attachment 296805
> 
> 
> And a few more turtle pix too
> View attachment 296808
> View attachment 296807
> View attachment 296806



Your photos are so good. You must have a good camera


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Your photos are so good. You must have a good camera



We”ve had this Pentax W90 camera for a good 10 years now. 12 megapixels. Water proof so it goes with me on water trips!

This one x https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/OW90/OW90A.HTM


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Silence is “golden”?
> 
> Wanted to get out on the water for an early morning “sunrise” paddle, but the winds are kicking up from the East, blowing directly across the Chesapeake Bay creating lots of “fetch”. Not the best conditions for solo paddling.
> I did watch the early glow...
> 
> About 0515, 30 mins before “Sunrise”
> View attachment 296776
> 
> 
> Not Much Later
> View attachment 296777
> 
> 
> And Only a few More Mins Later
> View attachment 296778


I got to see a planet with the moon this morning. If I had had some energy I would have tried a picture. There was actually 2 with the moon. I only could see one and It was very close to daylight. Lucky you! To catch those pictures.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> After my early morning sunrise adventure, I went over to our local reservoir for some exercise. Lots of turtles, herons, & fish jumping.
> View attachment 296802
> View attachment 296803
> View attachment 296804
> View attachment 296805
> 
> 
> And a few more turtle pix too
> View attachment 296808
> View attachment 296807
> View attachment 296806


Lots of critters out enjoying the sun;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

For @Kristoff & everyone in the room - International Friendship Day


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We”ve had this Pentax W90 camera for a good 10 years now. 12 megapixels. Water proof so it goes with me on water trips!
> 
> This one x https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/OW90/OW90A.HTM


You've got me checking out cameras...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s another little basking turtle from today’s kayaking.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another little basking turtle from today’s kayaking.
> 
> View attachment 296915


That’s a great pic!


----------



## Cathie G

I wish I had a good camera but I have what I have. The bird that's ALWAYS running it's beak is probably a wren. It multiplied though and they're sticking their beaks out and running their beaks too..finally after 2 years someone decided to take up house keeping in my birdie box.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow Ray, sounds like a great fishing trip & adventure. Stay with the PT!


Yes it should be great. My lifelong fishing buddy and I had the same trip planned years ago. He became ill and we nevermade the trip. Figured I better do it while I can.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We”ve had this Pentax W90 camera for a good 10 years now. 12 megapixels. Water proof so it goes with me on water trips!
> 
> This one x https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/OW90/OW90A.HTM


I'm actually considering the one on eBay. I'm just not sure what questions to ask about it.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I wish I had a good camera but I have what I have. The bird that's ALWAYS running it's beak is probably a wren. It multiplied though and they're sticking their beaks out and running their beaks too..finally after 2 years someone decided to take up house keeping in my birdie box.


That’s sweet.. no worries on the quality... any pic is a good pic;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes it should be great. My lifelong fishing buddy and I had the same trip planned years ago. He became ill and we nevermade the trip. Figured I better do it while I can.



Ok... what’s going on Ray?? Where have you been now? We have really got to liven up the dark around here! How are Rose and Opo? Heard any good jokes lately??


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm actually considering the one on eBay. I'm just not sure what questions to ask about it.



I wish I could offer you some advice but I don’t know a lot in that department...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s sweet.. no worries on the quality... any pic is a good pic;-)


I really like the camera on eBay that Marco2bear talked about. I would enjoy a good camera even used. Just as a back up so I always have a camera available. Sometimes my phone really needs charged and I don't have a camera. Danged animals. I think they plan when to do cute stuff. So they don't get shot...


----------



## EllieMay

So I have received two calls in the past week for baby fawn rescues... one we were able to get placed in a high fence ranch and one ( best scenario of all) we got back to the mother ... YAY!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I really like the camera on eBay that Marco2bear talked about. I would enjoy a good camera even used. Just as a back up so I always have a camera available. Sometimes my phone really needs charged and I don't have a camera. Danged animals. I think they plan when to do cute stuff. So they don't get shot...



Lol!! I have noticed that there’s never a lens handy when the recordable stuff is going onL ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes it should be great. My lifelong fishing buddy and I had the same trip planned years ago. He became ill and we nevermade the trip. Figured I better do it while I can.


Yes. You have to. I'm doing my normal stuff through this virus thing as usual. I do always wash my hands because I wash dishes, take care of animals, stay out of crowds and etc ETC ETC..
To be with your son and other close friends outside fishing doesn't sound risky to me. It sounds more like doctors orders. Will Rose be there?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That sounds like an awesome trip!!! Time to get fit


I am excited. The boat is beautiful. Its a catamaran style boat 46' long. Each bunk is the size of a queen size bed. The boat was all upgraded last year. They even have some rods with electric reels. If I have problems using my prosthetic arm.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So I have received two calls in the past week for baby fawn rescues... one we were able to get placed in a high fence ranch and one ( best scenario of all) we got back to the mother ... YAY!!!


Sweet. I'm only asking out of curiosity. Are they calling you because you are involved with a rescue or because everybody knows animals love you? I'll bet it's the latter...?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That sounds like a goal and a lot of fun. Since it's part of your recovery, it would be nice if the insurance could supply that and possibly something elevated. Getting off the floor sounds hard after exercising. But best hopes and prayers for all of it.


I can get back in my chair when I am on the ground with no problem. A few months ago I got my electric wheelchair stuck outside. Nobody was home so I called the fire department. I got out of the chair so it was easier for them to get it unstuck. Then they asked what's the best way for us to get you back in your chair. I told them just stand back and watch. They were impressed.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I am excited. The boat is beautiful. Its a catamaran style boat 46' long. Each bunk is the size of a queen size bed. The boat was all upgraded last year. They even have some rods with electric reels. If I have problems using my prosthetic arm.


Whose boat is it ?? Are you fishing for something in particular?? I can’t wait and it’s your trip, lol! So this time next year?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Sweet. I'm only asking out of curiosity. Are they calling you because you are involved with a rescue or because everybody knows animals love you? I'll bet it's the latter...?



Both sort of.. I have extensive history with rescues and WF&G... lately though, it’s mostly history and who you know;-) I always help when I can but I mostly facilitate the care now instead of giving it... I always end up with a couple orphans in the spring at least long enough to find them a place...


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Ok... what’s going on Ray?? Where have you been now? We have really got to liven up the dark around here! How are Rose and Opo? Heard any good jokes lately??


Everything is fine. I just needed to take a break from everything. I was getting overwhelmed with just a daily routine. 
Been a week since I have been on my leg.
But my attitude is getting better and I turned the ringer back on my phone. 
So I will be around. Rose and Opo are doing fine. 
I have jokes but we can't get political here.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Whose boat is it ?? Are you fishing for something in particular?? I can’t wait and it’s your trip, lol! So this time next year?


It's a charter boat out of Key West. On our way out we will be trolling for Maui Maui,King Mackerel and bigger game fish. Then we will be anchored and fishing reefs and wrecks for groupers, different species of snappers and amberjack and different bottom feeding fish. You can fish anytime of the day or night.
The trip starts April 26th next year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes. You have to. I'm doing my normal stuff through this virus thing as usual. I do always wash my hands because I wash dishes, take care of animals, stay out of crowds and etc ETC ETC..
> To be with your son and other close friends outside fishing doesn't sound risky to me. It sounds more like doctors orders. Will Rose be there?


Rose and her mother will be in Key West where we will leave on the boat. They will stay back and enjoy shopping. Rose doesn't handle rocking boats to well. 
I always had to take her fishing on lake Michigan when the water was real calm.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and her mother will be in Key West where we will leave on the boat. They will stay back and enjoy shopping. Rose doesn't handle rocking boats to well.
> I always had to take her fishing on lake Michigan when the water was real calm.


One more question.....? How is Opo doing in the yard now?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> I am excited. The boat is beautiful. Its a catamaran style boat 46' long. Each bunk is the size of a queen size bed. The boat was all upgraded last year. They even have some rods with electric reels. If I have problems using my prosthetic arm.


Sounds amazing!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> It's a charter boat out of Key West. On our way out we will be trolling for Maui Maui,King Mackerel and bigger game fish. Then we will be anchored and fishing reefs and wrecks for groupers, different species of snappers and amberjack and different bottom feeding fish. You can fish anytime of the day or night.
> The trip starts April 26th next year.


I am looking forward to photos of that! Or maybe you’ll find you have a stowaway


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! I hope everyone has an amazing day! I have started the gathering of supplies for the little trip to bolivar peninsula... I’m having trouble finding chicken necks of all things which is my favorite bait for crabbing ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I hope everyone has an amazing day! I have started the gathering of supplies for the little trip to bolivar peninsula... I’m having trouble finding chicken necks of all things which is my favorite bait for crabbing ?



Funny thing...when we go crabbing, we used to look for necks, but the drum sticks were actually as cheap & easier to string up! Good luck on the trip! Ps - careful with CORONA, it’s really on the rise there in Tx!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi all...just checking in...frankly...I'm having a hard time...severe pain in my hip and back...was in hosp...then home...can't sit stand or lay down...hurts bad...Started on June 2nd, have had a dts appt for tomorrow finally. Can't figure out what good is a drs office closed on Mondays...my DR is ONLY there on Tuesdays and Fridays...jerks...
Finally finished with Knobby's new digs....he seems to be pretty happy nosing around everything...and I am pretty happy
watching him. The bird bath and the corner...

..



Oh crap!!! Did I break some unwritten rule about talking about tortoises here??? Sorry....


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...just checking in...frankly...I'm having a hard time...severe pain in my hip and back...was in hosp...then home...can't sit stand or lay down...hurts bad...Drs appt tomorrow. Started on June 2nd, have had a dts appt for tomorrow finally. Can't figure out what good is a drs office closed on Mondays...my DR is ONLY there on Tuesdays and Fridays...jerks...
> Finally finished with Knobby's new digs....he seems to be pretty happy nosing around everything...and I am pretty happy
> watching him. The bird bath and the corner...
> 
> ..
> View attachment 297027
> View attachment 297028
> 
> Oh crap!!! Did I break some unwritten rule about talking about tortoises here??? Sorry....



I swear sometimes....Sully’s have the worst perspective of where they can fit! They just go into bulldozer mode, low gear and plow.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and her mother will be in Key West where we will leave on the boat. They will stay back and enjoy shopping. Rose doesn't handle rocking boats to well.
> I always had to take her fishing on lake Michigan when the water was real calm.


Rose and I are on the same page with the rocking. I can't stand it in a car either. I've always hated that. If you're small it's way worse. Glad to see moms back. Sounds like fun for everyone.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Both sort of.. I have extensive history with rescues and WF&G... lately though, it’s mostly history and who you know;-) I always help when I can but I mostly facilitate the care now instead of giving it... I always end up with a couple orphans in the spring at least long enough to find them a place...


Nice. People care and don't know what to do. It's kinda like what happened with a turtle that I somehow got stuck with a couple of days. The whole thing started when my next door neighbors found the turtle trying to cross a very busy street in front of our homes. Cats were also bothering the poor turtle. They thought Saphire somehow got loose so they brought her to me. I kept her a couple of days and fed her but released her very close to the spot she was picked up. She didn't leave right away so we watched from the living room window. First she came and scratched at my front door. Then she played around in my flower bed. Finally she left but she didn't try to cross the street again. There is a small river a couple of blocks the opposite way. I believe she went home. Hopefully a lesson learned.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...just checking in...frankly...I'm having a hard time...severe pain in my hip and back...was in hosp...then home...can't sit stand or lay down...hurts bad...Started on June 2nd, have had a dts appt for tomorrow finally. Can't figure out what good is a drs office closed on Mondays...my DR is ONLY there on Tuesdays and Fridays...jerks...
> Finally finished with Knobby's new digs....he seems to be pretty happy nosing around everything...and I am pretty happy
> watching him. The bird bath and the corner...
> 
> ..
> View attachment 297027
> View attachment 297028
> 
> Oh crap!!! Did I break some unwritten rule about talking about tortoises here??? Sorry....


Nope. You didn't break a rule. Once upon a time I watched Saphire climb a wall. He managed to move his stuff around to facilitate it. Once he got things in place it was really like he was walking on flat ground. Just walked up the wall. The problem is what walks up must fall down (after their backs not against the stuff) AND he was an upside down turdess. Sorry I was laughing my head off. Taught me more then it did him I hope. Fingers crossed.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I can get back in my chair when I am on the ground with no problem. A few months ago I got my electric wheelchair stuck outside. Nobody was home so I called the fire department. I got out of the chair so it was easier for them to get it unstuck. Then they asked what's the best way for us to get you back in your chair. I told them just stand back and watch. They were impressed.


It's strange that I just now saw this post today because I'm on here everyday. I'm impressed also. That's a hard leap. But the two of you are amazing people so I'm not surprised.?


----------



## Cathie G

I actually bought the pentax w90 on eBay. It wasn't the green one. But it's coming with everything that came with it including the box originally...and the book even disc. I don't care if I have to buy a new battery. I do feel that someone that took care of a camera in that way, I won't lose a dime.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I actually bought the pentax w90 on eBay. It wasn't the green one. But it's coming with everything that came with it including the box originally...and the book even disc. I don't care if I have to buy a new battery. I do feel that someone that took care of a camera in that way, I won't lose a dime.



Great.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Great.


It has the book, box, CD, wires, and everything that came originally. We'll see. It was so cheap (only $50) that I wondered what's wrong. The seller has 5star ratings for 11 years on eBay though. I'll bet I love it. I'd rather have a brand new battery anyway. If I even need it. I'm in love and I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Funny thing...when we go crabbing, we used to look for necks, but the drum sticks were actually as cheap & easier to string up! Good luck on the trip! Ps - careful with CORONA, it’s really on the rise there in Tx!


Well I have bought a pack of drumsticks so hopefully I have crab pics for you... 
and thank you for the thought! We aren’t planning on socializing and should be avoiding the city all together. I keep masks, gloves and sanitizer in the truck..


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...just checking in...frankly...I'm having a hard time...severe pain in my hip and back...was in hosp...then home...can't sit stand or lay down...hurts bad...Started on June 2nd, have had a dts appt for tomorrow finally. Can't figure out what good is a drs office closed on Mondays...my DR is ONLY there on Tuesdays and Fridays...jerks...
> Finally finished with Knobby's new digs....he seems to be pretty happy nosing around everything...and I am pretty happy
> watching him. The bird bath and the corner...
> 
> ..
> View attachment 297027
> View attachment 297028
> 
> Oh crap!!! Did I break some unwritten rule about talking about tortoises here??? Sorry....



So sorry about your pain.. hope it gets better... sooner rather than later... and I love knobby’s color!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Nice. People care and don't know what to do. It's kinda like what happened with a turtle that I somehow got stuck with a couple of days. The whole thing started when my next door neighbors found the turtle trying to cross a very busy street in front of our homes. Cats were also bothering the poor turtle. They thought Saphire somehow got loose so they brought her to me. I kept her a couple of days and fed her but released her very close to the spot she was picked up. She didn't leave right away so we watched from the living room window. First she came and scratched at my front door. Then she played around in my flower bed. Finally she left but she didn't try to cross the street again. There is a small river a couple of blocks the opposite way. I believe she went home. Hopefully a lesson learned.



Sounds like a happy ending !!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I actually bought the pentax w90 on eBay. It wasn't the green one. But it's coming with everything that came with it including the box originally...and the book even disc. I don't care if I have to buy a new battery. I do feel that someone that took care of a camera in that way, I won't lose a dime.



Can’t wait for pics!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A really nice, sunny day here this morning & no humidity. Went out on our nearby reservoir for a few hours paddling.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Can’t wait for pics!!


Me too! But then I'll have to figure a way to post them. I guess I'll be using my computer more. Photo though is the only reason why I wanted to learn how to use one in the first place. I think I can post pictures through my email and it's linked to TFO. I just found that out a couple of days ago. I am ridiculously a non tech person.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Me too! But then I'll have to figure a way to post them. I guess I'll be using my computer more. Photo though is the only reason why I wanted to learn how to use one in the first place. I think I can post pictures through my email and it's linked to TFO. I just found that out a couple of days ago. I am ridiculously a non tech person.



What device do you normally use to view/use/post pix here to the CDR? You will probably have to purchase an SD card reader so you can move the pix from your camera’s sd card to your “computer” or ipad. Etc


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sounds like a happy ending !!!


It was beautiful all the way around. I was hoping she decided to lay her eggs in my flower bed but I never saw any evidence that she did.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> What device do you normally use to view/use/post pix here to the CDR? You will probably have to purchase an SD card reader so you can move the pix from your camera’s sd card to your “computer” or ipad. Etc


I either take the picture with my phone or download it from my email or text first. Then post it from documents. I do have a card reader but it's old. So it doesn't use a micro card? I have so many cards it's unreal. Adapters the whole shebang...I'm a hoarder when it comes to memory cards. My biggest problem will be learning how to use the camera to it's fullest capabilities and being comfortable with that. When I checked out that camera online it seemed like it would be one I could really be happy with.


----------



## Ben02

Here’s Hydra yawning


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> A really nice, sunny day here this morning & no humidity. Went out on our nearby reservoir for a few hours paddling.
> 
> View attachment 297146


I just really hate that you have to go thru such a scenic view. It doesn't look real lol we have the Willamette river running thru town.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hope everyone is having a great friday! My tatt artist finally opened back up and started finishing the rest of my sleeve.. its a good pain


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Update on the pads.. doing pretty well


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> One more question.....? How is Opo doing in the yard now?


He loves it. Today he has been under the shed for most of the day. Staying out of the heat. I just tried luring him out with food. I really don't want him there all night. Raccoons are my concern. Tried spraying with the hose. He seemed to enjoy it. I have some food out there. Hopefully he comes out or it's going to be a long night for me checking on him.
I want to put a skirt around the shed but still cautious about going to home depot with the virus. I know home depot will pick out the materials and bring to the door. But I am picky about my lumber. Dont like to get lumber that looks like a hockey stick. LOL.
I guess I will take the chance and get the materials.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I am looking forward to photos of that! Or maybe you’ll find you have a stowaway


?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's strange that I just now saw this post today because I'm on here everyday. I'm impressed also. That's a hard leap. But the two of you are amazing people so I'm not surprised.?


Thanks Cathie ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I either take the picture with my phone or download it from my email or text first. Then post it from documents. I do have a card reader but it's old. So it doesn't use a micro card? I have so many cards it's unreal. Adapters the whole shebang...I'm a hoarder when it comes to memory cards. My biggest problem will be learning how to use the camera to it's fullest capabilities and being comfortable with that. When I checked out that camera online it seemed like it would be one I could really be happy with.


I use a camera as well. I take 50 pictures to get one good shot...I love taking and posting pictures...
Smokey eating a toy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Update on the pads.. doing pretty well
> View attachment 297166



Nice job. Mine too. In fact, so good, we had a Sully attack. Pix to follow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out for a nice long paddle on the Patuxent River in an area called Jug Bay Wildlife Sanctuary. Eagles, Ospreys x 50 with young, many turtles, one big fat water snake, fish jumping. Red-Winged Blackbirds. Herons & more.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...just checking in...frankly...I'm having a hard time...severe pain in my hip and back...was in hosp...then home...can't sit stand or lay down...hurts bad...Started on June 2nd, have had a dts appt for tomorrow finally. Can't figure out what good is a drs office closed on Mondays...my DR is ONLY there on Tuesdays and Fridays...jerks...
> Finally finished with Knobby's new digs....he seems to be pretty happy nosing around everything...and I am pretty happy
> watching him. The bird bath and the corner...
> 
> ..
> View attachment 297027
> View attachment 297028
> 
> Oh crap!!! Did I break some unwritten rule about talking about tortoises here??? Sorry....


Sorry for your pain. Hopefully the doctor can give you something for relief. When sullies get determined they will achieve just about anything.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well Opo never came out from underneath the shed last night. So I marathoned Ozark on Netflix till 5 am. Checking Opo every hour. Had to get out of my chair and lay on the ground with a flashlight. Fell asleep and woke up at 6am. Since it was getting light. I decided to set my alarm for 8:30. Woke up and Opo was walking around. Gave him breakfast and went back to bed. Woke up about noon and Rose was out there blocking the shed with some materials we had here. All the time Opo trying to stop her.
What we do for our torts. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

New lil tiki house project for jack i finished today and hes not the only one who liked it lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The lil chipmunk actually ran up to jack and gave him a sniff haha i wasnt quick enough to get a pic of that


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I use a camera as well. I take 50 pictures to get one good shot...I love taking and posting pictures...
> Smokey eating a toy.
> View attachment 297197
> View attachment 297198


Me too. I have thousands on memory cards. Pretty soon I need to make a little library.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well Opo never came out from underneath the shed last night. So I marathoned Ozark on Netflix till 5 am. Checking Opo every hour. Had to get out of my chair and lay on the ground with a flashlight. Fell asleep and woke up at 6am. Since it was getting light. I decided to set my alarm for 8:30. Woke up and Opo was walking around. Gave him breakfast and went back to bed. Woke up about noon and Rose was out there blocking the shed with some materials we had here. All the time Opo trying to stop her.
> What we do for our torts. ?


They keep you young and spry...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The lil chipmunk actually ran up to jack and gave him a sniff haha i wasnt quick enough to get a pic of that


That's why I wish my eyes were a camera.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry for your pain. Hopefully the doctor can give you something for relief. When sullies get determined they will achieve just about anything.


Both of my Sulcata are bulldozers. Sam deliberately stands on his back legs and pushes against the top cinder block, 3 freakin high!, knocks the top row off, climbs over and has a male hissy fit because that's Knobby's old pen. It's a male thing. lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The lil chipmunk actually ran up to jack and gave him a sniff haha i wasnt quick enough to get a pic of that


Those are great pix. You also made a good shelter


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> New lil tiki house project for jack i finished today and hes not the only one who liked it lol
> View attachment 297237
> View attachment 297238
> View attachment 297239


Where did you get the thatching? I built a play house for my granddaughters and used the thatching for duck hunters at bass pro. I might have to copy that if you don't mind.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Both of my Sulcata are bulldozers. Sam deliberately stands on his back legs and pushes against the top cinder block, 3 freakin high!, knocks the top row off, climbs over and has a male hissy fit because that's Knobby's old pen. It's a male thing. lol


They are persistent and they don't forget anything..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Does anyone know how I can get to my USB Drive in an old Chromebook? My pictures are going there, and I can't find USB Drive to retrieve them


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> New lil tiki house project for jack i finished today and hes not the only one who liked it lol
> View attachment 297237
> View attachment 297238
> View attachment 297239


It's too bad he's starting to pyramid. He's pretty


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Where did you get the thatching? I built a play house for my granddaughters and used the thatching for duck hunters at bass pro. I might have to copy that if you don't mind.


I got it on ebay. And i dont mind at all! I got the idea from the zoo last weekend when i was there w my son lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> It's too bad he's starting to pyramid. He's pretty


Yeah it terrible haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah it terrible haha


lol you didn't bite, I thought you'd have a melt down. He really is beautiful...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jack and his new friend still hanging out lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> lol you didn't bite, I thought you'd have a melt down. He really is beautiful...


Thanks mags! Means a lot coming from you ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Where did you get the thatching? I built a play house for my granddaughters and used the thatching for duck hunters at bass pro. I might have to copy that if you don't mind.



Ray! You are in Florida! There has to be a few palm fronds laying about on trash days after storms!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jack and his new friend still hanging out lol
> View attachment 297244
> View attachment 297245



Chubbs. Good job raising that Chipmunk!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Chubbs. Good job raising that Chipmunk!


Thanks bro! See how smooth his coat is? Skippy peanut butter


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks bro! See how smooth his coat is? Skippy peanut butter



Good looking tail!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a nice long paddle on the Patuxent River in an area called Jug Bay Wildlife Sanctuary. Eagles, Ospreys x 50 with young, many turtles, one big fat water snake, fish jumping. Red-Winged Blackbirds. Herons & more.
> 
> View attachment 297212



My kayaking partner has a darn good camera, is great for capturing close-ups of the wildlife we see on our paddles. He successfully captured two of the Eagles & this very cute Yellow Warbler “type” birdie. This little yellow guy followed us along the river for a few hundred yards, flittering to & fro.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> My kayaking partner has a darn good camera, is great for capturing close-ups of the wildlife we see on our paddles. He successfully captured two of the Eagles & this very cute Yellow Warbler “type” birdie. This little yellow guy followed us along the river for a few hundred yards, flittering to & fro.



Ogh, this little guy was basking on a nice hot rock until we interrupted it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray! You are in Florida! There has to be a few palm fronds laying about on trash days after storms!


Good idea, just cut up a bunch from my trees. I cut them up and put in the recycling bin. If I let them lie on the ground. It takes 2 weeks for them to pick up. Then I end up with a brown spot in my yard.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a nice long paddle on the Patuxent River in an area called Jug Bay Wildlife Sanctuary. Eagles, Ospreys x 50 with young, many turtles, one big fat water snake, fish jumping. Red-Winged Blackbirds. Herons & more.
> 
> View attachment 297212


I love to watch Osprey go fishing.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jack and his new friend still hanging out lol
> View attachment 297244
> View attachment 297245


Well... turdesses like who they like.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray! You are in Florida! There has to be a few palm fronds laying about on trash days after storms!


Yea. The leaves are also a great substitute for cattail for basket weaving.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jack and his new friend still hanging out lol
> View attachment 297244
> View attachment 297245


Looks like Jack is enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey @EllieMay , I showed a pic of some long grass I have for Opo awhile back. You had remarked you wish you had some. I could send you some or anyone else reading this. 


It's laying down in a few places because of Opo. But it comes right back.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The lil chipmunk actually ran up to jack and gave him a sniff haha i wasnt quick enough to get a pic of that


Jack looks AMAZING & that chipmunk is cute as can be!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> My kayaking partner has a darn good camera, is great for capturing close-ups of the wildlife we see on our paddles. He successfully captured two of the Eagles & this very cute Yellow Warbler “type” birdie. This little yellow guy followed us along the river for a few hundred yards, flittering to & fro.


Love the bright colors... 
and the Eagles have always mesmerized me.. Great share!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey @EllieMay , I showed a pic of some long grass I have for Opo awhile back. You had remarked you wish you had some. I could send you some or anyone else reading this.
> View attachment 297382
> 
> It's laying down in a few places because of Opo. But it comes right back.


Is it fool proof??? Lol.. I would love some! I actually have people coming in this week to fix some sprinklers.. The sun is brutal and without water, my soil turns to sand in a blink! Now that I have all growing boys to feed... ?

And I love the barrel! Great touch!


----------



## EllieMay

I’m home!!! Awesome short trip to Bolivar Peninsula. We packed a lot into the long weekend but it was worth it! We caught a mess of blue crabs, specks, a few reds, gaft tops , some nasty hard heads ( poisonous fins) and the one little flounder... and a couple squirrel fish. Saw lots of wild life but unfortunately I don’t know all the bird names... plenty of gators.. 

And can you get over the cactus Island?? We went over to fish off the point and I got out to explore.. it would have been tortoise heaven!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Is it fool proof??? Lol.. I would love some! I actually have people coming in this week to fix some sprinklers.. The sun is brutal and without water, my soil turns to sand in a blink! Now that I have all growing boys to feed... ?
> 
> And I love the barrel! Great touch!


It's definitely fool proof. My soil here is mostly sand.
Thanks about the barrel. I bought it at a roadside store on Marathon Key on our way to Key West.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’m home!!! Awesome short trip to Bolivar Peninsula. We packed a lot into the long weekend but it was worth it! We caught a mess of blue crabs, specks, a few reds, gaft tops , some nasty hard heads ( poisonous fins) and the one little flounder... and a couple squirrel fish. Saw lots of wild life but unfortunately I don’t know all the bird names... plenty of gators..
> 
> And can you get over the cactus Island?? We went over to fish off the point and I got out to explore.. it would have been tortoise heaven!!!



Looks like a great time away & out. Welcome back.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! I have already put in an hour for my “paying job” but I feel like being stingy with my time today. I picked out a few more pictures to share from the weekend... 
our cabin was located at the end of a peninsula with an inter coastal canal on one side and the Gulf of Mexico on the other.. driving in was this little Shanty that housed some goats and chickens.. the goats liked to gaze from the roof and we’re seen frequently grazing on the peninsula..
The next pic was the view from the kitchen window. The point that you can see across the water in the pic was where all the sea shell and cactus were.. the dolphins fed there daily also..
My son really enjoyed exploring and digging in the walls of the bluff there..
And lastly, you’ll see Cinder with her new best pal Harley.. Harley is my brother’s Olde English bulldog.. he’s just a pup and growing fast.. I had ordered Cinder a cooling vest that arrived the day before we left. She had previously been unable to spend much time outside due to the heat. The vest was worthy every penny!! She was able to go for pretty long walks with me with out even a hassle!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! I have already put in an hour for my “paying job” but I feel like being stingy with my time today. I picked out a few more pictures to share from the weekend...
> our cabin was located at the end of a peninsula with an inter coastal canal on one side and the Gulf of Mexico on the other.. driving in was this little Shanty that housed some goats and chickens.. the goats liked to gaze from the roof and we’re seen frequently grazing on the peninsula..
> The next pic was the view from the kitchen window. The point that you can see across the water in the pic was where all the sea shell and cactus were.. the dolphins fed there daily also..
> My son really enjoyed exploring and digging in the walls of the bluff there..
> And lastly, you’ll see Cinder with her new best pal Harley.. Harley is my brother’s Olde English bulldog.. he’s just a pup and growing fast.. I had ordered Cinder a cooling vest that arrived the day before we left. She had previously been unable to spend much time outside due to the heat. The vest was worthy every penny!! She was able to go for pretty long walks with me with out even a hassle!



Interesting holiday. I was looking at the Bolivar Peninsula on GoogleMaps to kind of figure out where you visited. Your references to seeing goats....and then I see Goat Island too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! I have already put in an hour for my “paying job” but I feel like being stingy with my time today. I picked out a few more pictures to share from the weekend...
> our cabin was located at the end of a peninsula with an inter coastal canal on one side and the Gulf of Mexico on the other.. driving in was this little Shanty that housed some goats and chickens.. the goats liked to gaze from the roof and we’re seen frequently grazing on the peninsula..
> The next pic was the view from the kitchen window. The point that you can see across the water in the pic was where all the sea shell and cactus were.. the dolphins fed there daily also..
> My son really enjoyed exploring and digging in the walls of the bluff there..
> And lastly, you’ll see Cinder with her new best pal Harley.. Harley is my brother’s Olde English bulldog.. he’s just a pup and growing fast.. I had ordered Cinder a cooling vest that arrived the day before we left. She had previously been unable to spend much time outside due to the heat. The vest was worthy every penny!! She was able to go for pretty long walks with me with out even a hassle!


Vey nice! Looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...just checking in...frankly...I'm having a hard time...severe pain in my hip and back...was in hosp...then home...can't sit stand or lay down...hurts bad...Started on June 2nd, have had a dts appt for tomorrow finally. Can't figure out what good is a drs office closed on Mondays...my DR is ONLY there on Tuesdays and Fridays...jerks...[/quite]
> Sorry you are in so much pain Maggie. Chrinic pain really gets you down
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished with Knobby's new digs....he seems to be pretty happy nosing around everything...and I am pretty happy
> watching him. The bird bath and the corner...
> 
> ..
> View attachment 297027
> View attachment 297028
> 
> Oh crap!!! Did I break some unwritten rule about talking about tortoises here??? Sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


----------



## KronksMom

EllieMay said:


> And lastly, you’ll see Cinder with her new best pal Harley.. Harley is my brother’s Olde English bulldog.. he’s just a pup and growing fast.. I had ordered Cinder a cooling vest that arrived the day before we left. She had previously been unable to spend much time outside due to the heat. The vest was worthy every penny!! She was able to go for pretty long walks with me with out even a hassle!



That cooling vest is awesome! So you fill it with water to keep him cool? How long does it last before you need to get it wet again? And is it like dripping wet, or could he wear that and still sit on your lap without getting you soaked?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

I have been been pretty the last week. Not least returning lost property found on my walks. A credit card on Friday and an earring yesterday.

The earring turned out to be a special fgift from the lady’s fiancé. She was practically in tears on my doorstep when I gave it back to her. This morning she dropped off a bunch of roses to say thank you 

At the rescue it continues to be busy. Now we have finally pinned down who the aviary bully is (a Great T-it) he has been evicted and the birds in there are much happier.

I made a batch of face masks for my fellow volunteers and said they could have one in exchange for a donation to rescue funds. They’re reversible. Spots one side and hedgehog print the other. I raised just over £80! 



We have four hedgehogs visiting our garden now. However, two of them aren’t getting on by the looks of this video!


----------



## Maro2Bear

More cooking. We’ve picked fresh large Muscadine grape leaves from our vines & have now blanched them. Next is pickling for a few days — then wifey is going to make stuffed grape leaves.


----------



## KronksMom

Dolmas are so tasty!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Guess whos back! Best bff’s lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! I have already put in an hour for my “paying job” but I feel like being stingy with my time today. I picked out a few more pictures to share from the weekend...
> our cabin was located at the end of a peninsula with an inter coastal canal on one side and the Gulf of Mexico on the other.. driving in was this little Shanty that housed some goats and chickens.. the goats liked to gaze from the roof and we’re seen frequently grazing on the peninsula..
> The next pic was the view from the kitchen window. The point that you can see across the water in the pic was where all the sea shell and cactus were.. the dolphins fed there daily also..
> My son really enjoyed exploring and digging in the walls of the bluff there..
> And lastly, you’ll see Cinder with her new best pal Harley.. Harley is my brother’s Olde English bulldog.. he’s just a pup and growing fast.. I had ordered Cinder a cooling vest that arrived the day before we left. She had previously been unable to spend much time outside due to the heat. The vest was worthy every penny!! She was able to go for pretty long walks with me with out even a hassle!


Screen shot. I'm so glad everybody got to have some fun.


----------



## Cathie G

I have to get off here a minute. My camera came!!!!!!!## I'm so excited. As it turns out I remembered I have three really good books on photography and found them yesterday.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Guess whos back! Best bff’s lol
> View attachment 297459


That's funny and so cute. Saphire used to have a cat friend to warm up to. Sadly that cat died. I now have Dilly though. He's pretty good with my house bunny but I don't trust him with Saphire. Dilly might get scared and bat him with his claws.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> More cooking. We’ve picked fresh large Muscadine grape leaves from our vines & have now blanched them. Next is pickling for a few days — then wifey is going to make stuffed grape leaves.


That sounds sooo good. What are you stuffing them with?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> And lastly, you’ll see Cinder with her new best pal Harley.. Harley is my brother’s Olde English bulldog.. he’s just a pup and growing fast.. I had ordered Cinder a cooling vest that arrived the day before we left. She had previously been unable to spend much time outside due to the heat. The vest was worthy every penny!! She was able to go for pretty long walks with me with out even a hassle!


How did Cinder get her name? With you being in Texas (where Rooster Teeth is located), I'm curious if there's a RWBY reference, by any chance. Or maybe I just confused some people...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Just made a post in General Discussion about losing Opo and finding him. 
The name of the post is " Opo lost, Opo found! My hand is still shaking so I don't feel like posting the story again.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I have to get off here a minute. My camera came!!!!!!!## I'm so excited. As it turns out I remembered I have three really good books on photography and found them yesterday.


Also I ordered it from a seller on eBay named grammybrenda1 from Richmond, Virginia. I now highly recommend her stuff. I am going to order an extra battery or two for gp. But the camera and accessories are as if I bought it new. Now I have to learn something that's been on my bucket list since I was a child.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Just made a post in General Discussion about losing Opo and finding him.
> The name of the post is " Opo lost, Opo found! My hand is still shaking so I don't feel like posting the story again.


Oh so sorry you had that happen. I'll read it. That's what happens to me if something like that happens to me with my animals. Glad to see the Opo found.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Red Lady in all of her glory. This was from a couple months ago, her first time outside (on the front porch), on a leash instead of in a container. A big world for a (not as little as she used to be) bearded dragon lady. She's a year old now.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Beardies are awesome.. i dont miss buying 1000 dubias a month tho haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Shes a beauty tho!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I love the zeros.. they are stunning


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I had to talk myself out of one last year lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My sulcata gonna take up half my house lol im looking at some homes at the moment to make room for more haha.. yes i have a problem


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting holiday. I was looking at the Bolivar Peninsula on GoogleMaps to kind of figure out where you visited. Your references to seeing goats....and then I see Goat Island too.
> 
> View attachment 297423


When in Texas ..... ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh so sorry you had that happen. I'll read it. That's what happens to me if something like that happens to me with my animals. Glad to see the Opo found.


Thanks I was a nervous wreck. Every night and morning I will be checking the gates now. A little voice in my head told me to check the gates. But I was soon tired I didn't do it. Will be getting locks for the gates next time I go out.


----------



## EllieMay

KronksMom said:


> That cooling vest is awesome! So you fill it with water to keep him cool? How long does it last before you need to get it wet again? And is it like dripping wet, or could he wear that and still sit on your lap without getting you soaked?


You soak it and then wring it out really good.. when you wring the water out, you won’t even see your dogs fur get wet & it still cools very well.. I never had to re-wet it but I don’t think she was out more than a couple hours at a time... still, in this heat she can usually only last 10 min... this particular vest is made by Ruffwear, it’s the “swamp cooler” edition.. they are the same company that I ordered her life jacket from and it works very well for her 47lbs... ( and she loves to swim with it)


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have been been pretty the last week. Not least returning lost property found on my walks. A credit card on Friday and an earring yesterday.
> 
> The earring turned out to be a special fgift from the lady’s fiancé. She was practically in tears on my doorstep when I gave it back to her. This morning she dropped off a bunch of roses to say thank you
> 
> At the rescue it continues to be busy. Now we have finally pinned down who the aviary bully is (a Great T-it) he has been evicted and the birds in there are much happier.
> 
> I made a batch of face masks for my fellow volunteers and said they could have one in exchange for a donation to rescue funds. They’re reversible. Spots one side and hedgehog print the other. I raised just over £80!
> View attachment 297442
> 
> 
> We have four hedgehogs visiting our garden now. However, two of them aren’t getting on by the looks of this video!


Wow you HAVE been busy!!! That’s very good of you to go to the trouble to return the lost items... most would not.. I’m proud to know you however remotely! 

Love the critter action


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> More cooking. We’ve picked fresh large Muscadine grape leaves from our vines & have now blanched them. Next is pickling for a few days — then wifey is going to make stuffed grape leaves.


I need to know how she does that! I have wild muscadine galore!!! I never beat the squirrels to the fruit though ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Screen shot. I'm so glad everybody got to have some fun.


You really need to send me a list of Joes supplies and let me send him some!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have been been pretty the last week. Not least returning lost property found on my walks. A credit card on Friday and an earring yesterday.
> 
> The earring turned out to be a special fgift from the lady’s fiancé. She was practically in tears on my doorstep when I gave it back to her. This morning she dropped off a bunch of roses to say thank you
> 
> At the rescue it continues to be busy. Now we have finally pinned down who the aviary bully is (a Great T-it) he has been evicted and the birds in there are much happier.
> 
> I made a batch of face masks for my fellow volunteers and said they could have one in exchange for a donation to rescue funds. They’re reversible. Spots one side and hedgehog print the other. I raised just over £80!
> View attachment 297442
> 
> 
> We have four hedgehogs visiting our garden now. However, two of them aren’t getting on by the looks of this video!


If u find my credit card.. just pay it off and u can keep it haha


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> How did Cinder get her name? With you being in Texas (where Rooster Teeth is located), I'm curious if there's a RWBY reference, by any chance. Or maybe I just confused some people...


Nothing that educated... LOL! 
I referenced Cinder Block for her anticipated weight and Shape.. I was right on the money too !!! Also at the time I was planning for the color of ashes but that didn’t work out


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Just made a post in General Discussion about losing Opo and finding him.
> The name of the post is " Opo lost, Opo found! My hand is still shaking so I don't feel like posting the story again.


Oh wow... I’m glad it says Opo found!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 297523
> 
> Red Lady in all of her glory. This was from a couple months ago, her first time outside (on the front porch), on a leash instead of in a container. A big world for a (not as little as she used to be) bearded dragon lady. She's a year old now.


Wow She’s really grown! Beautiful


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I finally uploaded a couple new pictures of Bold and Pinstripe to their thread in the water turtle section. Yay!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aint nobody got time for that


LOLOL!!! Ain’t that the truth!!!
That phrase has stuck in this house


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> LOLOL!!! Ain’t that the truth!!!
> That phrase has stuck in this house


U got that sh*t stuck in my head  haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Nothing that educated... LOL!
> I referenced Cinder Block for her anticipated weight and Shape.. I was right on the money too !!! Also at the time I was planning for the color of ashes but that didn’t work out


Ah, okay. Makes perfect sense. I mentioned RWBY due to a character named Cinder Fall. She's one of the bad guys. I like anime, and RWBY is actually made in the U.S. (Texas) and exported to Japan. That's a first. It's a really good series. Each season (the first six so far) is collected into a movie style volume, available to stream on Amazon Prime. The animation improves by the year, too.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 297523
> 
> Red Lady in all of her glory. This was from a couple months ago, her first time outside (on the front porch), on a leash instead of in a container. A big world for a (not as little as she used to be) bearded dragon lady. She's a year old now.


Wow she's really beautiful. How big do they get?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Aha! I think you are my leopard tortoise. When did you learn to use the keyboard? Did you steal my iPhone when I wasn’t looking? You know I’ve been upset with you ever since I gave you a new hide and you won’t use it. Is this your new way of torturing me? And this after you stuffed yourself and your old hide and wouldn’t come out all day? I’m on to you kid.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Aha! I think you are my leopard tortoise. When did you learn to use the keyboard? Did you steal my iPhone when I wasn’t looking? You know I’ve been upset with you ever since I gave you a new hide and you won’t use it. Is this your new way of torturing me? And this after you stuffed yourself and your old hide and wouldn’t come out all day? I’m on to you kid.


OMG! You are a freakin newbie and you made it here already??? Damn, Sam


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Nothing that educated... LOL!
> I referenced Cinder Block for her anticipated weight and Shape.. I was right on the money too !!! Also at the time I was planning for the color of ashes but that didn’t work out


Oh...I want a Beardie, been wanting for a while now. I certainly I have the equipment


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I was a nervous wreck. Every night and morning I will be checking the gates now. A little voice in my head told me to check the gates. But I was soon tired I didn't do it. Will be getting locks for the gates next time I go out.


It wouldn't surprise me if you didn't do it. Locks are a good idea though. Raccoons like to play with things. One time I forgot to bring Saphire in for the night. I've never lived that down with myself. Ohio nights even in the summer can be chilly. I wind up checking on him now before I go to sleep. Oh the things we do for our critters.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U got that sh*t stuck in my head  haha


Sometimes you just gotta go old school.... (reference that thought in your singles mingle thread) LMAO!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Ah, okay. Makes perfect sense. I mentioned RWBY due to a character named Cinder Fall. She's one of the bad guys. I like anime, and RWBY is actually made in the U.S. (Texas) and exported to Japan. That's a first. It's a really good series. Each season (the first six so far) is collected into a movie style volume, available to stream on Amazon Prime. The animation improves by the year, too.



Ok.. I’m gonna get my google on! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes you just gotta go old school.... (reference that thought in your singles mingle thread) LMAO!!!


Oooh.. great! Give me some pointers.. i could use the help lpl


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. I’m gonna get my google on! Lol





EllieMay said:


> Ok.. I’m gonna get my google on! Lol


Now, I been to Texass a bunch. And I know y'all speak a separate language...But pleeze...what is that? it's not American or Texacan....


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oooh.. great! Give me some pointers.. i could use the help lpl


Now that’s a dangerous thought!!! I’ve got lots of good ideas but they are only ideas... I’ve only learned that it takes a whole lot more effort to make something last than it does to walk away... enjoy your life and be happy... however you make that happen is the right thing to do because you’ve only got one to live!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Now that’s a dangerous thought!!! I’ve got lots of good ideas but they are only ideas... I’ve only learned that it takes a whole lot more effort to make something last than it does to walk away... enjoy your life and be happy... however you make that happen is the right thing to do because you’ve only got one to live!!


Ok get ur butt over to single mingle hahahaha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Wow she's really beautiful. How big do they get?


The largest bearded dragons of any morph (think German Giants and similar) top out at 24 inches from nose to tip of the tail. Realistically, 20 inches or so is probably plenty generous. Our male (Indominus, I call him Indy) is 19.5 inches total length. Red Lady is slightly shorter but tends to carry a bigger belly.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Now, I been to Texass a bunch. And I know y'all speak a separate language...But pleeze...what is that? it's not American or Texacan....



I do have a way of speaking that isn’t like most.. not sure if it’s Texan or not though ? it’s probably “throwed off” raising... still, what did I say that your asking me about? Gettin my google on?? It means I have to look it up on the internet because I don’t know what she’s talking about... lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok get ur butt over to single mingle hahahaha



Oh no!! That’s like being in the batting cage but never batting! I’m going to have to sit that one out ;~}


----------



## Pastel Tortie

This is Indy, our male hypo trans Witblits. He isn't pushing his beard out to the fullest extent in this picture, but it should give you the general idea.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> The largest bearded dragons of any morph (think German Giants and similar) top out at 24 inches from nose to tip of the tail. Realistically, 20 inches or so is probably plenty generous. Our male (Indominus, I call him Indy) is 19.5 inches total length. Red Lady is slightly shorter but tends to carry a bigger belly.



So you see babies in the future? Do they like each other?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 297555
> 
> This is Indy, our male hypo trans Witblits. He isn't pushing his beard out to the fullest extent in this picture, but it should give you the general idea.


Beauty !


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The largest bearded dragons of any morph (think German Giants and similar) top out at 24 inches from nose to tip of the tail. Realistically, 20 inches or so is probably plenty generous. Our male (Indominus, I call him Indy) is 19.5 inches total length. Red Lady is slightly shorter but tends to carry a bigger belly.


Oh no!!! That's too manageable...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I do have a way of speaking that isn’t like most.. not sure if it’s Texan or not though ? it’s probably “throwed off” raising... still, what did I say that your asking me about? Gettin my google on?? It means I have to look it up on the internet because I don’t know what she’s talking about... lol


Sorry, I got distracted trying to upload pictures.....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Beauty !


Thank you! Beardies are awesome!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sorry, I got distracted trying to upload pictures.....


Lol.. I totally understand..i’m Easily distracted these days myself ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!! That’s like being in the batting cage but never batting! I’m going to have to sit that one out ;~}


A swing and a miss!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if you didn't do it. Locks are a good idea though. Raccoons like to play with things. One time I forgot to bring Saphire in for the night. I've never lived that down with myself. Ohio nights even in the summer can be chilly. I wind up checking on him now before I go to sleep. Oh the things we do for our critters.


Isn't that the truth!?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A swing and a miss!


Blame it on the a a a a a alcohol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I think i have covid 20


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Oh no!!! That's too manageable...


They're smart, too...although they don't usually get too many opportunities to demonstrate their intelligence. Apparently the intelligence of bearded dragons is supposed to be comparable to that of dogs. That may be right... Indy definitely has a vocabulary...and I have to negotiate with the lizard about what's on his menu and what's he's actually going to eat for me.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blame it on the a a a a a alcohol



No blame! I’m glad I’m can be decent company! 
;-)))

Except now I’m gonna have that song stuck in my head!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think i have covid 20


In your case, I think we need to consider foot-IN-mouth disease as a differential diagnosis!  ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> In your case, I think we need to consider foot-IN-mouth disease as a differential diagnosis!  ?


Im pretty sure the foot, ankle.. sh*t prob right to the knee


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@EllieMay You've probably found it, but here is a RWBY reference... https://rwby.fandom.com/wiki/RWBY.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay You've probably found it, but here is a RWBY reference... https://rwby.fandom.com/wiki/RWBY.


Oh cool! I wonder if that’s where Brandy (Clunker’s mom) got the name for her labradoodle, Grimm...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Oh cool! I wonder if that’s where Brandy (Clunker’s mom) got the name for her labradoodle, Grimm...


Any chance he's black and white?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Any chance he's black and white?


Why yes.. if I remember correctly all or mostly back with a very toothy smile;-)... she posted a picture here a little while back.. I can’t remember her screen name or I would tag her to ask...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Goodnight all.. have a great night/morning


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> When in Texas ..... ??



Hey! Happy Birthday,! ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

A little Alligator Snapper found in Fairfax VA “community” pond. 









65-Pound Alligator Snapping Turtle Named 'Lord Fairfax' Found Wandering In Alexandria


Left to his own devices, the turtle would likely have experienced a slow death of hypothermia or starvation.




dcist.com


----------



## Jnics10

Maro2Bear said:


> A little Alligator Snapper found in Fairfax VA “community” pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65-Pound Alligator Snapping Turtle Named 'Lord Fairfax' Found Wandering In Alexandria
> 
> 
> Left to his own devices, the turtle would likely have experienced a slow death of hypothermia or starvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcist.com




Awww, cute little guy


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello people!


----------



## Maro2Bear

World Sea Turtle Day - https://www.vims.edu/research/units/legacy/sea_turtle/va_sea_turtles/index.php#:~:text=Leatherbacks%20are%20the%20world's%20largest,abundant%20turtle%20in%20Virginia's%20waters.&text=Green%20sea%20turtles,%20which%20are,late%20summer%20and%20early%20fall.&text=Hawksbill%20sea%20turtles%20are%20extremely%20rare%20in%20Chesapeake%20Bay


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey! Happy Birthday,! ??


Oh thank you!!! Happy Tuesday


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A little Alligator Snapper found in Fairfax VA “community” pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65-Pound Alligator Snapping Turtle Named 'Lord Fairfax' Found Wandering In Alexandria
> 
> 
> Left to his own devices, the turtle would likely have experienced a slow death of hypothermia or starvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcist.com


That’s one set of jaws that I don’t want near my little piggies

So sad that people will just pick something up, haul it across country and then throw it out ?


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Tuesday all! Hope it’s a glorious day every where... looks like it’s gonna be a nice one here..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Hope it’s a glorious day every where... looks like it’s gonna be a nice one here..


Happy Tuesday! And Happy Birthday! I hope it's a great one!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Why yes.. if I remember correctly all or mostly back with a very toothy smile;-)... she posted a picture here a little while back.. I can’t remember her screen name or I would tag her to ask...


We're talking about the artist, right? @Bambam1989 ... I could see there being a _Remnant_ of a _Grimm_ reference in naming a black dog with a toothy smile...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I do have a way of speaking that isn’t like most.. not sure if it’s Texan or not though ? it’s probably “throwed off” raising... still, what did I say that your asking me about? Gettin my google on?? It means I have to look it up on the internet because I don’t know what she’s talking about... lol


No, not google...Texacan...I have spent a good amount of time delivering or picking up in Texass Frankly I love it...


EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Hope it’s a glorious day every where... looks like it’s gonna be a nice one here..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I had started to think that maybe it was just my imagination that South Florida drivers were kind of crazy... And then I saw what @maggie3fan said in another thread about driving big rigs in Florida...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> That’s one set of jaws that I don’t want near my little piggies
> 
> So sad that people will just pick something up, haul it across country and then throw it out ?


My sister has had one for years...she outta post some pix and tell us about that turtle


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> I had started to think that maybe it was just my imagination that South Florida drivers were kind of crazy... And then I saw what @maggie3fan said in another thread about driving big rigs in Florida...


I didn't exaggerate this time, but I do a lot, so you can't always believe me....lol


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> They're smart, too...although they don't usually get too many opportunities to demonstrate their intelligence. Apparently the intelligence of bearded dragons is supposed to be comparable to that of dogs. That may be right... Indy definitely has a vocabulary...and I have to negotiate with the lizard about what's on his menu and what's he's actually going to eat for me.


Oh my garsh that's too funny. I always wonder who is the real pet around here? Me or them?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Why yes.. if I remember correctly all or mostly back with a very toothy smile;-)... she posted a picture here a little while back.. I can’t remember her screen name or I would tag her to ask...


Happy birthday!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A little Alligator Snapper found in Fairfax VA “community” pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65-Pound Alligator Snapping Turtle Named 'Lord Fairfax' Found Wandering In Alexandria
> 
> 
> Left to his own devices, the turtle would likely have experienced a slow death of hypothermia or starvation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcist.com


Thank the Lord it turned into a happy ending for the little one.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> We're talking about the artist, right? @Bambam1989 ... I could see there being a _Remnant_ of a _Grimm_ reference in naming a black dog with a toothy smile...


Yea and I framed her art from a Christmas card she sent. She's very good.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy bday EllieMay! And happy Tuesday to everyone


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy bday EllieMay! And happy Tuesday to everyone



Thank you and Happy Tuesday to you !


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!!!


Happy birthday to you...lalala umt ada boom


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> No, not google...Texacan...I have spent a good amount of time delivering or picking up in Texass Frankly I love it...


My mother was raised in south Texas and they called the lingo there “Tex-Mex”... I missed that part, there is no Mex in my vocabulary ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Happy birthday to you...lalala umt ada boom


Thank you!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Headed to a meeting at the school to finalize Jess’s graduation stuff and then Me and daughters having a girls lunch together...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Headed to a meeting at the school to finalize Jess’s graduation stuff and then Me and daughters having a girls lunch together...


Have a great day!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy humpday all! Beautiful 82 degrees today.. until the heatwave hits starting tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy humpday all! Beautiful 82 degrees today.. until the heatwave hits starting tomorrow.


We have been living in the 90’s already here.. tortoises are starting to sleep in other places besides the night box...
All the water bodies are heating up quick and we are all taking advantage of them!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> We have been living in the 90’s already here.. tortoises are starting to sleep in other places besides the night box...
> All the water bodies are heating up quick and we are all taking advantage of them!!!


55 degrees and raining...torts are out grazing...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!!!


that was singing sorta


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> My mother was raised in south Texas and they called the lingo there “Tex-Mex”... I missed that part, there is no Mex in my vocabulary ?


I knew that, just couldn't pull it up. I have a friend who lives close to Brownsville and also has a turtle/tortoise conservancy. I visited him and it's great. I have also delivered and picked up there lots, McAllen is my favorite place. I am very familiar with Texass it is a state I really like...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. Cool & overcast today with some showers working their way in. My kayaking partner and I checked out a new area today. We paddled on the massive 800 acre Triadelphia Reservoir that is fed by the Patuxent River. This reservoir is one of three water supplies for all of Washington & Maryland. The water was warm & clean & clear. 

Spotted a Pileated Woodpecker, a few Black Watersnakes, Herons, geese, no eagles. Lots of coves to explore.


Pileated Woodpecker




Exploring a Cove



A few Snakes


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Cool & overcast today with some showers working their way in. My kayaking partner and I checked out a new area today. We paddled on the massive 800 acre Triadelphia Reservoir that is fed by the Patuxent River. This reservoir is one of three water supplies for all of Washington & Maryland. The water was warm & clean & clear.
> 
> Spotted a Pileated Woodpecker, a few Black Watersnakes, Herons, geese, no eagles. Lots of coves to explore.
> 
> 
> Pileated Woodpecker
> View attachment 297700
> 
> 
> 
> Exploring a Cove
> View attachment 297701
> 
> 
> A few Snakes
> View attachment 297702
> View attachment 297703


Cool. Thanks for the help. I love the camera I bought thanks to your guidance.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Cool. Thanks for the help. I love the camera I bought thanks to your guidance.?



Great. It has lots of specialized “modes” but fir the most part “automatic” seems to be fine.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My mother was raised in south Texas and they called the lingo there “Tex-Mex”... I missed that part, there is no Mex in my vocabulary ?


That's funny. Cause there's some "Tex-Mex" living in south Florida. Couldn't understand a word kinda. I always told them their language was crazy. It's like their tongue is a revolving door. Every syllable takes 3 syllables. It works them have to death to talk. For some reason we loved each other though...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Great. It has lots of specialized “modes” but fir the most part “automatic” seems to be fine.


I haven't taken a picture yet. It is on auto for now. I'm studying mostly. It's really easy to use. I really like it. I'll save the specialized modes for after I'm really comfortable...got through setup...whew...


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I knew that, just couldn't pull it up. I have a friend who lives close to Brownsville and also has a turtle/tortoise conservancy. I visited him and it's great. I have also delivered and picked up there lots, McAllen is my favorite place. I am very familiar with Texass it is a state I really like...


Well you can come visit me anytime! You might need a break from 55 and raining ?
I also sing some very offtune phrases ?.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Cool & overcast today with some showers working their way in. My kayaking partner and I checked out a new area today. We paddled on the massive 800 acre Triadelphia Reservoir that is fed by the Patuxent River. This reservoir is one of three water supplies for all of Washington & Maryland. The water was warm & clean & clear.
> 
> Spotted a Pileated Woodpecker, a few Black Watersnakes, Herons, geese, no eagles. Lots of coves to explore.
> 
> 
> Pileated Woodpecker
> View attachment 297700
> 
> 
> 
> Exploring a Cove
> View attachment 297701
> 
> 
> A few Snakes
> View attachment 297702
> View attachment 297703



Well hello there Woody!! 

Nice scenery all around;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Cool & overcast today with some showers working their way in. My kayaking partner and I checked out a new area today. We paddled on the massive 800 acre Triadelphia Reservoir that is fed by the Patuxent River. This reservoir is one of three water supplies for all of Washington & Maryland. The water was warm & clean & clear.
> 
> Spotted a Pileated Woodpecker, a few Black Watersnakes, Herons, geese, no eagles. Lots of coves to explore.
> 
> 
> Pileated Woodpecker
> View attachment 297700
> 
> 
> 
> Exploring a Cove
> View attachment 297701
> 
> 
> A few Snakes
> View attachment 297702
> View attachment 297703


Awesome bro! Always a bonus seeing some wildlife.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's funny. Cause there's some "Tex-Mex" living in south Florida. Couldn't understand a word kinda. I always told them their language was crazy. It's like their tongue is a revolving door. Every syllable takes 3 syllables. It works them have to death to talk. For some reason we loved each other though...


I think I like people a lot more when I can’t understand them and I can just assume that they’re thinking what I want them too....hmmmm, should I be concerned about that??? LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Winding down after a fun day with my girls We ate at Red lobster and since I had a chauffeur, I indulged in a giant Lobsterita...Did a little shopping (which is really not my thing) for them outfits to do photos tomorrow. I have to have an updated professional

photo since this could be the last year with my oldest at home..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Winding down after a fun day with my girls We ate at Red lobster and since I had a chauffeur, I indulged in a giant Lobsterita...Did a little shopping (which is really not my thing) for them outfits to do photos tomorrow. I have to have an updated professional
> View attachment 297713
> photo since this could be the last year with my oldest at home..


Awww cute


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I think I like people a lot more when I can’t understand them and I can just assume that they’re thinking what I want them too....hmmmm, should I be concerned about that??? LOL


My brother is probably blessed. Can't hear a bit of the nonsense. I wouldn't be to concerned. He always trys to gossip with me and it ends up ridiculously funny. Lovin it?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Winding down after a fun day with my girls We ate at Red lobster and since I had a chauffeur, I indulged in a giant Lobsterita...Did a little shopping (which is really not my thing) for them outfits to do photos tomorrow. I have to have an updated professional
> View attachment 297713
> photo since this could be the last year with my oldest at home..


I thought you said you didn't know any Tex-Mex! ? I love that photo though. Very very cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy humpday all! Beautiful 82 degrees today.. until the heatwave hits starting tomorrow.


?How's the little chipmunk doing as your pets favorite stuffy? Hope it doesn't get to bad tomorrow for all of you...happy day to you also!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hes doing great! I had to name me coz hes here everyday now. So now i have jack and Alvin lol


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! We are over the hump and on the downhill slide... I’ve got to torture the kids with photography this morning and then get caught up on some work.... once that’s done, it’s garden time.... tortoise weigh-ins, maybe some pool time.... nothing too serious;-) 

Happy Thursday all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday, I kind of enjoyed the cool, overcast then rainy day (after kayaking). Today, started off cool, gray, then BAM! Sun popped out, temps rose 400 degrees & the humidity to match! Yuck. Soggy hot n humid. Our Sully came out during yesterday‘s thundershowers for a poodle around & graze. We bought some great dandelion & cactus. Gone! Sully loves those greens & cactus pads. @Ray--Opo i need to update you on the cactus pads. Growing like gang busters too. Lots of cute new little green pads.

More Summer perennials blooming now, a few the deer didnt graze down. Corn Flowers, Laitrius, Calla Lilly Batchelor Buttons, Chrysanthemums, & more. Ogh....our Yucca has three massive stalks blooming as well. Yeah.

Water garden fountain is humming along. Plants growing nicely.

Bought a few “heat loving” Lantana annuals. Cute little flowers that seem to appear overnight all Summer long. Highly recommend, just remember they are annuals if you are a Northerner with frost.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes doing great! I had to name me coz hes here everyday now. So now i have jack and Alvin lol
> View attachment 297721



By the way, i love this this thatched house! Does your Sully enjoy Margaritas too?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday all! Gonna be a hot one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> By the way, i love this this thatched house! Does your Sully enjoy Margaritas too?


Nah.. hes a JACK guy lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday, I kind of enjoyed the cool, overcast then rainy day (after kayaking). Today, started off cool, gray, then BAM! Sun popped out, temps rose 400 degrees & the humidity to match! Yuck. Soggy hot n humid. Our Sully came out during yesterday‘s thundershowers for a poodle around & graze. We bought some great dandelion & cactus. Gone! Sully loves those greens & cactus pads. @Ray--Opo i need to update you on the cactus pads. Growing like gang busters too. Lots of cute new little green pads.
> 
> More Summer perennials blooming now, a few the deer didnt graze down. Corn Flowers, Laitrius, Calla Lilly Batchelor Buttons, Chrysanthemums, & more. Ogh....our Yucca has three massive stalks blooming as well. Yeah.
> 
> Water garden fountain is humming along. Plants growing nicely.
> 
> Bought a few “heat loving” Lantana annuals. Cute little flowers that seem to appear overnight all Summer long. Highly recommend, just remember they are annuals if you are a Northerner with frost.


Glad the cactus pads are doing good.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes doing great! I had to name me coz hes here everyday now. So now i have jack and Alvin lol
> View attachment 297721


That's cute. I've always liked the little darlings. Would Alvin like peanuts in shell like a squirrel does? Just a treat u know...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I gave him a couple peanut butter crackers ysterday. He loved them


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, i took a quick pix of my attempt to grow cactus pads provided from Mr Ray and Opo. Not too bad really. If you look at the pot in the back, Mr Sully knocked the pot over & had a few nibbles.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lunch & dinner time. Fresh grass, grape leaves, kale, fresh dandelion. Sully has been out napping and enjoying the heat, rain & high humidity.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Lunch & dinner time. Fresh grass, grape leaves, kale, fresh dandelion. Sully has been out napping and enjoying the heat, rain & high humidity.
> 
> View attachment 297792


Hes gorgeous man! Nice job!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes gorgeous man! Nice job!



Yep, thanks. Six years old pushing 100 pounds (or more). I need to move the bathroom scales and give her a proper weigh in! We used to weigh & document weekly until Ms Sully no longer fit in the kitchen sink. Now, she is hard to just pick up n move!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its crazy how fast they grow. Jack just went over the 3 lb mark today. Hes a lil over 10 months


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its crazy how fast they grow. Jack just went over the 3 lb mark today. Hes a lil over 10 months



Yep. We had a great weekly bar chart of weight vs time, but once Sully got too heavy to weigh weekly we stopped the charting. Bottom line - under great to good conditions Sullys thrive.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Lunch & dinner time. Fresh grass, grape leaves, kale, fresh dandelion. Sully has been out napping and enjoying the heat, rain & high humidity.
> 
> View attachment 297792


She dines first class!


----------



## EllieMay

L


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> She dines first class!



Yep, ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> L
> View attachment 297804


Dogs shouldnt be around turtles.. its a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But veryyy cute! Love it!


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, thanks. Six years old pushing 100 pounds (or more). I need to move the bathroom scales and give her a proper weigh in! We used to weigh & document weekly until Ms Sully no longer fit in the kitchen sink. Now, she is hard to just pick up n move!


Glad to hear, six years old and pushing 100 pounds. Very good, my Sulcata is almost 18 lbs. at 30 months old. Long story short, anticipating him to get big. Bought myself a cart to move him around when he gets to big to handy.

The cart holds 300 lbs, bought it from Tractor Supply for about $60.00. They posted my customer review on there web site.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Glad to hear, six years old and pushing 100 pounds. Very good, my Sulcata is almost 18 lbs. at 30 months old. Long story short, anticipating him to get big. Bought myself a cart to move him around when he gets to big to handy.
> View attachment 297809
> The cart holds 300 lbs, bought it from Tractor Supply for about $60.00. They posted my customer review on there web site.



Nice job! Good trolly.


----------



## Warren

Thank you, he only been in it a couple of time for a photo shoot. I sure I will get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, thanks. Six years old pushing 100 pounds (or more). I need to move the bathroom scales and give her a proper weigh in! We used to weigh & document weekly until Ms Sully no longer fit in the kitchen sink. Now, she is hard to just pick up n move!


Glad i didn't pick a sully. That's bigger then me...but if I could I would...?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> L
> View attachment 297804


M+m.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I gave him a couple peanut butter crackers ysterday. He loved them


? Alvin will be laying around with Jack forever more...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> ? Alvin will be laying around with Jack forever more...


Hope no cross breeding haha i dont want any fury sulcatas running around


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all And happy FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday all! On my way out for my iced coffee this morning...Alvin waiting for jack haa


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday all! On my way out for my iced coffee this morning...Alvin waiting for jack haa
> View attachment 297834


Looks like Alvin has moved in quite comfortably.. He is actually the first “real” chipmunk I have ever seen... even if it is only a photo... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Looks like Alvin has moved in quite comfortably.. He is actually the first “real” chipmunk I have ever seen... even if it is only a photo... lol


Yeah.. all you see in ur yard is boring fam of fox, deer, snakes, frogs, prob herd of african elephants and the occasional giraffe


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all And happy FRIDAY!!!
> View attachment 297825
> View attachment 297826


Ok! It's your fault this time...ima snortin senioritta


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snorting friday here on CDR


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning. The video is of one of the cutest little families visiting my garden feeders.

Long Tailed T its make their nests from lichen and spider webs. They weigh next to nothing and are simply gorgeous to watch. The Blue T it is the same species as nests in our camera box. They’re not exact huge either but far more common.

I spent today at the rescue in the Intensive Care Unit. Photos not possible, but we had a Tawny Owl, a Little Owl, two Herring Gulls, a hedgehog and assorted corvids, pigeons and song birds in there.


----------



## Crush da Baum

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. The video is of one of the cutest little families visiting my garden feeders.
> 
> Long Tailed T its make their nests from lichen and spider webs. They weigh next to nothing and are simply gorgeous to watch. The Blue T it is the same species as nests in our camera box. They’re not exact huge either but far more common.
> 
> I spent today at the rescue in the Intensive Care Unit. Photos not possible, but we had a Tawny Owl, a Little Owl, two Herring Gulls, a hedgehog and assorted corvids, pigeons and song birds in there.


Thats awesome!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. The video is of one of the cutest little families visiting my garden feeders.
> 
> Long Tailed T its make their nests from lichen and spider webs. They weigh next to nothing and are simply gorgeous to watch. The Blue T it is the same species as nests in our camera box. They’re not exact huge either but far more common.
> 
> I spent today at the rescue in the Intensive Care Unit. Photos not possible, but we had a Tawny Owl, a Little Owl, two Herring Gulls, a hedgehog and assorted corvids, pigeons and song birds in there.


Are Blue **** kinda like small finches? My pet zebra finches are really small and can fly almost like humming birds.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Are Blue **** kinda like small finches? My pet zebra finches are really small and can fly almost like humming birds.


?


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I'll try my question again. Are Blue **** simalar to small Finches?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'll try my question again. Are Blue **** simalar to small Finches?


What ever...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'll try my question again. Are Blue **** simalar to small Finches?



How about - yes... similar...






21 Facts on Blue Tit - Tweetapedia - Living with Birds







www.livingwithbirds.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Looks like Alvin has moved in quite comfortably.. He is actually the first “real” chipmunk I have ever seen... even if it is only a photo... lol



Ellie May.... no Chipmunks in Texas?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Smurfette owned a pair of blue ****.. yes small like finches. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smurfette owned a pair of blue ****.. yes small like finches. ?


So bad....... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> So bad....... ?


Whattt??? Smurfs had pets too! She neglecting them though.. so handy smurf got stuck caring for them


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> How about - yes... similar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Facts on Blue Tit - Tweetapedia - Living with Birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livingwithbirds.com


I'll look it up. I still can't believe the name of a bird got xxxed out twice. Thanks.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smurfette owned a pair of blue ****.. yes small like finches. ?


????Like my little zebra finches that fly like hummingbirds??? Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. all you see in ur yard is boring fam of fox, deer, snakes, frogs, prob herd of african elephants and the occasional giraffe


Well...she is Ellie May...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> ????Like my little zebra finches that fly like hummingbirds??? Xoxoxoxo


Watch out they dont eat ur beta


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watch out they dont eat ur beta


I actually have a little shark in there guarding him.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. all you see in ur yard is boring fam of fox, deer, snakes, frogs, prob herd of african elephants and the occasional giraffe


Yeahhhhhh..... it gets pretty monotonous at times ;~}


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok! It's your fault this time...ima snortin senioritta



The best of times!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. The video is of one of the cutest little families visiting my garden feeders.
> 
> Long Tailed T its make their nests from lichen and spider webs. They weigh next to nothing and are simply gorgeous to watch. The Blue T it is the same species as nests in our camera box. They’re not exact huge either but far more common.
> 
> I spent today at the rescue in the Intensive Care Unit. Photos not possible, but we had a Tawny Owl, a Little Owl, two Herring Gulls, a hedgehog and assorted corvids, pigeons and song birds in there.



I hope all the ICU patients find their strength!!! I love owls.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ellie May.... no Chipmunks in Texas?



Not that I’ve seen... closest may be the wood rat??? They don’t look like a rat...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Not that I’ve seen... closest may be the wood rat??? They don’t look like a rat...


They're really cute and more like a really small squirrel. I haven't seen any lately around here. I haven't seen a lot of animals lately. Like chicadees, honey bees, and others...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, i took a quick pix of my attempt to grow cactus pads provided from Mr Ray and Opo. Not too bad really. If you look at the pot in the back, Mr Sully knocked the pot over & had a few nibbles.
> 
> View attachment 297791


Look great! Will you bring inside for the winter?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes gorgeous man! Nice job!


Beautiful, I can only hope Opo,s shell comes out like Sully's.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone I am trying to get back here in the CDR.
Here is a pic of 3 of my grandchildren with their catch this morning.
3 of my son's took my boat to Ludington Michigan for a weekend of fishing. Glad they caught fish. I feel I taught them how to fish out of the port of Ludington. Now they have to figure out how to get their own game plan to bring in fish. Wish I was there. 2 Steelhead 1 lake trout. There was a cold front for a few days. So that pushed the King Salmon out towards Wisconsin. King salmon are the biggest target species they are looking for. But the smaller fish allow the grandchildren to catch a fish.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone I am trying to get back here in the CDR.
> Here is a pic of 3 of my grandchildren with their catch this morning.
> 3 of my son's took my boat to Ludington Michigan for a weekend of fishing. Glad they caught fish. I feel I taught them how to fish out of the port of Ludington. Now they have to figure out how to get their own game plan to bring in fish. Wish I was there. 2 Steelhead 1 lake trout. There was a cold front for a few days. So that pushed the King Salmon out towards Wisconsin. King salmon are the biggest target species they are looking for. But the smaller fish allow the grandchildren to catch a fish.
> View attachment 297925


Thats awesome man!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> They're really cute and more like a really small squirrel. I haven't seen any lately around here. I haven't seen a lot of animals lately. Like chicadees, honey bees, and others...


I have to add here that many animals are coming back. I just saw a decline and nothing from a few I used to see every day. It's weird. I've seen sandpipers behind the mall here but no chicadees anywhere. The ones I've seen are another story???????and once in a while a skunk or two.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Thunderstorms off and on over the last few days, but a small gang of us headed to Southern Maryland where we did some kayak exploring of Mattawoman Creek. It’s remote and lush with life & is one of the few places in the area that grow American Lotus ( not blooming yet).

Saw Eagles , Herons, Great Egrets and a ton of other lesser birds.


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Thunderstorms off and on over the last few days, but a small gang of us headed to Southern Maryland where we did some kayak exploring of Mattawoman Creek. It’s remote and lush with life & is one of the few places in the area that grow American Lotus ( not blooming yet).
> 
> Saw Eagles , Herons, Great Egrets and a ton of other lesser birds.
> 
> View attachment 297926
> View attachment 297927
> View attachment 297928


That is really beautiful! Yesterday afternoon my friend and I went with her dog out paddle boarding on Lake Pleasant outside of Phoenix. It was about 105 degrees and no clouds but it was a blast.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Look great! Will you bring inside for the winter?



Yes,, or we will have mush. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> That is really beautiful! Yesterday afternoon my friend and I went with her dog out paddle boarding on Lake Pleasant outside of Phoenix. It was about 105 degrees and no clouds but it was a blast.



Nice! Cute pup.

Wow! Just looked on Google Maps at Lake Pleasant...thats a massive lake, lots of coastline to explore. Looks wonderful.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone I am trying to get back here in the CDR.
> Here is a pic of 3 of my grandchildren with their catch this morning.
> 3 of my son's took my boat to Ludington Michigan for a weekend of fishing. Glad they caught fish. I feel I taught them how to fish out of the port of Ludington. Now they have to figure out how to get their own game plan to bring in fish. Wish I was there. 2 Steelhead 1 lake trout. There was a cold front for a few days. So that pushed the King Salmon out towards Wisconsin. King salmon are the biggest target species they are looking for. But the smaller fish allow the grandchildren to catch a fish.
> View attachment 297925


That's adorable. Yum.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> That is really beautiful! Yesterday afternoon my friend and I went with her dog out paddle boarding on Lake Pleasant outside of Phoenix. It was about 105 degrees and no clouds but it was a blast.


?


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice! Cute pup.
> 
> Wow! Just looked on Google Maps at Lake Pleasant...thats a massive lake, lots of coastline to explore. Looks wonderful.


It’s a reservoir outside of Phoenix that’s man-made storing water for the city. It is huge and has a lot of recreational activities. In addition to paddle boarding we go out with horses. My Palomino when I go to Lake Pleasant to cool off. Unfortunately he has a habit of pooping in the water. Yuck. Ashton is my friend Christy’s dog and that was my first trip out paddle boarding with her. She has a huge paddleboard that he can run around on and it’s funny to watch the two of them. Happily, he doesn’t poop in the water when he swimming.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> It’s a reservoir outside of Phoenix that’s man-made storing water for the city. It is huge and has a lot of recreational activities. In addition to paddle boarding we go out with horses. My Palomino when I go to Lake Pleasant to cool off. Unfortunately he has a habit of pooping in the water. Yuck. Ashton is my friend Christy’s dog and that was my first trip out paddle boarding with her. She has a huge paddleboard that he can run around on and it’s funny to watch the two of them. Happily, he doesn’t poop in the water when he swimming.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday all! On my way out for my iced coffee this morning...Alvin waiting for jack haa
> View attachment 297834


I can't find that picture of your son fishing, to reply, but it's so cute. It's an amazing picture. This one also.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Are Blue **** kinda like small finches? My pet zebra finches are really small and can fly almost like humming birds.


Smaller than finches. More like US chickadees


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'll look it up. I still can't believe the name of a bird got xxxed out twice. Thanks.


TFO has an oversensitive filter for bad language which is why I always weird spacing Blue T it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I can't find that picture of your son fishing, to reply, but it's so cute. It's an amazing picture. This one also.


Thank you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I can't find that picture of your son fishing, to reply, but it's so cute. It's an amazing picture. This one also.


This one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

With his bobber 6 inches out hahaha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another look into the Mattawoman Creek “sanctuary” that we paddled this morning. All kinds of flowering plants.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> TFO has an oversensitive filter for bad language which is why I always weird spacing Blue T it ?


That's ok. What's funny is I finally figured out that Joe's mum knew after the initial shock of it all...and I'll follow your tech experience from now on.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sad story in Virginia...

VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (AP) — Police in Virginia say a charter boat operator has died after jumping into the ocean to try and rescue a sea turtle.

Virginia Beach police said in a statement that authorities responded to a possible drowning call about 2 miles offshore on Thursday.

Investigators determined passengers were on a fishing charter boat when the operator jumped off to try and save a sea turtle that appeared to be tangled in a rope.

Police said someone onboard called 911 after the man began to struggle. Marine Patrol pulled him out of the water and he was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one
> View attachment 297958


Yes that one. It's a forever picture.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Smaller than finches. More like US chickadees


I have pet zebra finches. They fly like hummingbirds. That's the size I figured you were talking about. Chickadees might be about the same size or a little bigger. Must be nice to have those cute little birds as a common bird around your home.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sad story in Virginia...
> 
> VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (AP) — Police in Virginia say a charter boat operator has died after jumping into the ocean to try and rescue a sea turtle.
> 
> Virginia Beach police said in a statement that authorities responded to a possible drowning call about 2 miles offshore on Thursday.
> 
> Investigators determined passengers were on a fishing charter boat when the operator jumped off to try and save a sea turtle that appeared to be tangled in a rope.
> 
> Police said someone onboard called 911 after the man began to struggle. Marine Patrol pulled him out of the water and he was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead.


Yes. I'll be thinking and praying for his family and community. It would be hard to lose a kind person like that.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> With his bobber 6 inches out hahaha


And no fish taking the bait.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes,, or we will have mush. ??


Oh that's right someone did tell me if you freeze the pads. They turn to mush.
When the plants get to big you can have Sully push them in the house for you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Hey, no alligators!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that's right someone did tell me if you freeze the pads. They turn to mush.
> When the plants get to big you can have Sully push them in the house for you.


That's when Sully starts pulling the cart instead of riding in it, right?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone I am trying to get back here in the CDR.
> Here is a pic of 3 of my grandchildren with their catch this morning.
> 3 of my son's took my boat to Ludington Michigan for a weekend of fishing. Glad they caught fish. I feel I taught them how to fish out of the port of Ludington. Now they have to figure out how to get their own game plan to bring in fish. Wish I was there. 2 Steelhead 1 lake trout. There was a cold front for a few days. So that pushed the King Salmon out towards Wisconsin. King salmon are the biggest target species they are looking for. But the smaller fish allow the grandchildren to catch a fish.
> View attachment 297925


Really nice! Well done kiddos;-)


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I have pet zebra finches. They fly like hummingbirds. That's the size I figured you were talking about. Chickadees might be about the same size or a little bigger. Must be nice to have those cute little birds as a common bird around your home.


We have 4 species of T it visit our garden... Blue, Coal, Long Tailed and Great.

Marsh T its are common at the rescue. They’re pretty little birds


----------



## JoesMum

I know 6.30am on a Sunday is an odd time to be baking, but I just made Some of these. I put the recipe together for my kids when they were at university 

Easy Microwave Chocolate Brownies

You will need a suitable microwaveable dish for this.

I have 20cm (8”) square silicon tray which doesn’t need greasing.

If using a ceramic or glass dish it MUST be greased thoroughly before use!

If using a round dish it should be approximately 22cm (8.5”) diameter ideally. However, it doesn’t matter that much 

You all have scales in grammes to weigh your tortoises don’t you?  Plain flour is All Purpose flour in the US.


----------



## Lokkje

JoesMum said:


> I know 6.30am on a Sunday is an odd time to be baking, but I just made Some of these. I put the recipe together for my kids when they were at university
> 
> Easy Microwave Chocolate Brownies
> 
> You will need a suitable microwaveable dish for this.
> 
> I have 20cm (8”) square silicon tray which doesn’t need greasing.
> 
> If using a ceramic or glass dish it MUST be greased thoroughly before use!
> 
> If using a round dish it should be approximately 22cm (8.5”) diameter ideally. However, it doesn’t matter that much
> 
> You all have scales in grammes to weigh your tortoises don’t you?  Plain flour is All Purpose flour in the US.
> 
> View attachment 297989


Yum


----------



## Maro2Bear

Guess what I just found making a bee-line across the back lawn?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sasquatch???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Microwave brownies?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Microwave brownies?



Nope & nope.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok.. i give up lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok.. i give up lol


Don't *EVER* give up!!! That's the main thing that's wrong with your generation 'Quitters' I don't give up; even tho I can no longer remember what I was guessing on, hahaha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Guess what I just found making a bee-line across the back lawn?


A shelled visitor?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> A shelled visitor?



Seee.....spot on! Ok, time for a pix.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We have 4 species of T it visit our garden... Blue, Coal, Long Tailed and Great.
> 
> Marsh T its are common at the rescue. They’re pretty little birds


I'll have to look those up again. It's an interesting subject to me. Our yard has gold finches, hummingbirds, and many other visitors. I just enjoy watching them and trying to figure out what they are. Knowing that enables me to help them if needed.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Don't *EVER* give up!!! That's the main thing that's wrong with your generation 'Quitters' I don't give up; even tho I can no longer remember what I was guessing on, hahaha


Amen to that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Found this little guy crossing the back garden this morning. Could even see the long path through the grass where she crawled to our back garden. (Ahem.....much better than Chipmunks!!)


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little guy crossing the back garden this morning. Could even see the long path through the grass where she crawled to our back garden. (Ahem.....much better than Chipmunks!!)
> 
> View attachment 298011
> View attachment 298012


Maybe you'll get a permanent once in a while visitor. That would be fun to watch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you'll get a permanent once in a while visitor. That would be fun to watch.



Nagh, too many neighbors & houses and cars & dogs & ppl. We have a big back forested area...but Boxies like to travel.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some new food for Sully to try out! Our Yucca has finally bloomed...and falling down from the heavy rain & blossoms. Fresh food for Sully!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little guy crossing the back garden this morning. Could even see the long path through the grass where she crawled to our back garden. (Ahem.....much better than Chipmunks!!)
> 
> View attachment 298011
> View attachment 298012


Beauty!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little guy crossing the back garden this morning. Could even see the long path through the grass where she crawled to our back garden. (Ahem.....much better than Chipmunks!!)
> 
> View attachment 298011
> View attachment 298012


How beautiful! How can you resist keeping him? I realize it's probably illegal for you.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, too many neighbors & houses and cars & dogs & ppl. We have a big back forested area...but Boxies like to travel.


They don't travel as far as the other shelled critters. At least that's what I read. That's one of the reasons why it's so cruel to release one anywhere except where they were taken. I've read their territory is only a few miles around 5. I could be wrong.?


----------



## EllieMay

I hope all of you had a wonderful day! And especially, to all of you Dads out there!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I know 6.30am on a Sunday is an odd time to be baking, but I just made Some of these. I put the recipe together for my kids when they were at university
> 
> Easy Microwave Chocolate Brownies
> 
> You will need a suitable microwaveable dish for this.
> 
> I have 20cm (8”) square silicon tray which doesn’t need greasing.
> 
> If using a ceramic or glass dish it MUST be greased thoroughly before use!
> 
> If using a round dish it should be approximately 22cm (8.5”) diameter ideally. However, it doesn’t matter that much
> 
> You all have scales in grammes to weigh your tortoises don’t you?  Plain flour is All Purpose flour in the US.
> 
> View attachment 297989


Oh yum!!! I love easy recipes... thanks for sharing that one!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little guy crossing the back garden this morning. Could even see the long path through the grass where she crawled to our back garden. (Ahem.....much better than Chipmunks!!)
> 
> View attachment 298011
> View attachment 298012


Oh how beautiful!!! Haven’t seen those colors around here on a boxie


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They don't travel as far as the other shelled critters. At least that's what I read. That's one of the reasons why it's so cruel to release one anywhere except where they were taken. I've read their territory is only a few miles around 5. I could be wrong.?


I seem to remember reading a 2 mile radius!!! I had torturous nightmares over all of the ones I picked up to “play with” before I knew any better :-(


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here's a pic of the king salmon. They finally found one. They are still fishing so hopefully there will be more!


----------



## Sue Ann

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Wow ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> How beautiful! How can you resist keeping him? I realize it's probably illegal for you.



Nagh, id have a garden full of Boxies if i kept all the ones we find. It’s legal, i think we can have three or more.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Here's a pic of the king salmon. They finally found one. They are still fishing so hopefully there will be more!
> View attachment 298035




wow! Now thats a fish!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot weather, coupled with frequent thunderstorms, have jump started the newly planted now infamous @Ray--Opo cactus pads.

Looking Fine


----------



## JoesMum

Sue Ann said:


> Wow ?


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot weather, coupled with frequent thunderstorms, have jump started the newly planted now infamous @Ray--Opo cactus pads.
> 
> Looking Fine
> View attachment 298110


Nice man! Mine starting to grow a bit too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. I have been busy this weekend.

On Saturday we helped daughter load her car ready ro move back to her flat permanently... it was a true three dimensional jigsaw puzzle in such a small car.

Then we celebrated Father’s Day a day early with Son and Daughter cooking an amazing dinner.

On Sunday, Daughter returned to her flat and JoesDad and I visited his parents. We haven’t seen them since Christmas. Under the current lockdown rules, we can only go places on a day trip and must keep our distance and only go indoors to use the bathroom.

My mother in law suffers badly from anxiety and depression so we made careful plans. We took EVERYTHING... camping chairs and a small camping table, lunch, a flask of coffee, bottles of water and a bag containing masks, towel, soap and cleaning wipes so we could go to the bathroom touching as little as possible and wipe anything we did touch on the way out.

The weather was a bit changeable and windy, but we stayed dry and had a lovely long chat in their garden.

I wish it wasn’t so far to visit my Mum.  It’s impossible to get there and back in a day. My sister lives much closer and has been able to visit her though. Because my Mum lives alone (my Dad died in 2002) she is allowed now to form a “bubble” with another household to avoid feeling isolated. She has come to this arrangement with my sister which means they can visit each other’s homes.

I came hime from the rescue with a car full of birds ... and a hedgehog... for release. More Blue T its, Starlings, Dunnocks (small sparrow type birds), a European Robin (smaller that what you Americans call a Robin) and two Great Spotted Woodpeckers. (Remember the bird perched on my shoulder?)

It’s hard to tell what has stuck around apart from the woodpeckers. They decided they liked peanuts and monopolised our peanut feeder for the afternoon. Not a great photo as it was taken through the kitchen window. You can see one of our trail cameras directed at the fat feeder behind the bird. Hopefully the woodpeckers will discover the fat and I’ll get trail camera pictures of them.




The hedgehog can’t be released until the evening as they’re nocturnal. I have tried to position its carrier so our trail camera catches it venturing out. Fingers crossed for pictures tomorrow! ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I seem to remember reading a 2 mile radius!!! I had torturous nightmares over all of the ones I picked up to “play with” before I knew any better :-(


I was afraid to say 2. I wasn't sure of my memory so overguesstimated.? anyhow I don't think they mind playing with children for a little bit especially if they leave them where they found them or close.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here's a pic of the king salmon. They finally found one. They are still fishing so hopefully there will be more!
> View attachment 298035


Yum yum yum yum yum.!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I have been busy this weekend.
> 
> On Saturday we helped daughter load her car ready ro move back to her flat permanently... it was a true three dimensional jigsaw puzzle in such a small car.
> 
> Then we celebrated Father’s Day a day early with Son and Daughter cooking an amazing dinner.
> 
> On Sunday, Daughter returned to her flat and JoesDad and I visited his parents. We haven’t seen them since Christmas. Under the current lockdown rules, we can only go places on a day trip and must keep our distance and only go indoors to use the bathroom.
> 
> My mother in law suffers badly from anxiety and depression so we made careful plans. We took EVERYTHING... camping chairs and a small camping table, lunch, a flask of coffee, bottles of water and a bag containing masks, towel, soap and cleaning wipes so we could go to the bathroom touching as little as possible and wipe anything we did touch on the way out.
> 
> The weather was a bit changeable and windy, but we stayed dry and had a lovely long chat in their garden.
> 
> I wish it wasn’t so far to visit my Mum.  It’s impossible to get there and back in a day. My sister lives much closer and has been able to visit her though. Because my Mum lives alone (my Dad died in 2002) she is allowed now to form a “bubble” with another household to avoid feeling isolated. She has come to this arrangement with my sister which means they can visit each other’s homes.
> 
> I came hime from the rescue with a car full of birds ... and a hedgehog... for release. More Blue T its, Starlings, Dunnocks (small sparrow type birds), a European Robin (smaller that what you Americans call a Robin) and two Great Spotted Woodpeckers. (Remember the bird perched on my shoulder?)
> 
> It’s hard to tell what has stuck around apart from the woodpeckers. They decided they liked peanuts and monopolised our peanut feeder for the afternoon. Not a great photo as it was taken through the kitchen window. You can see one of our trail cameras directed at the fat feeder behind the bird. Hopefully the woodpeckers will discover the fat and I’ll get trail camera pictures of them.
> 
> View attachment 298117
> 
> 
> The hedgehog can’t be released until the evening as they’re nocturnal. I have tried to position its carrier so our trail camera catches it venturing out. Fingers crossed for pictures tomorrow! ?


I'll be looking forward to it...this isn't bad either.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice man! Mine starting to grow a bit too.
> View attachment 298116



Looks like you squeezed them too hard & they are gushing out, I’m thinking of rubbing off those nubbins...thats where any needles will pop out. Rub them off now.....zero spines later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I was afraid to say 2. I wasn't sure of my memory so overguesstimated.? anyhow I don't think they mind playing with children for a little bit especially if they leave them where they found them or close.



Hard to say what their Range is.... according to mr google -Activity is restricted to mornings and evenings during summer, with little to no nighttime activity, except for egg-laying females. *Box turtles* have a limited *home range* where they spend their entire life, ranging from 0.5 to 10 acres (usually less than 2 acres).


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like you squeezed them too hard & they are gushing out, I’m thinking of rubbing off those nubbins...thats where any needles will pop out. Rub them off now.....zero spines later.


Good to know.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hard to say what their Range is.... according to mr google -Activity is restricted to mornings and evenings during summer, with little to no nighttime activity, except for egg-laying females. *Box turtles* have a limited *home range* where they spend their entire life, ranging from 0.5 to 10 acres (usually less than 2 acres).


Yes.?


----------



## Cathie G

Sue Ann said:


> Wow ?


Hello. This is CathieG. Welcome!?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Microwave brownies?


I actually printed that recipe. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I have been busy this weekend.
> 
> On Saturday we helped daughter load her car ready ro move back to her flat permanently... it was a true three dimensional jigsaw puzzle in such a small car.
> 
> Then we celebrated Father’s Day a day early with Son and Daughter cooking an amazing dinner.
> 
> On Sunday, Daughter returned to her flat and JoesDad and I visited his parents. We haven’t seen them since Christmas. Under the current lockdown rules, we can only go places on a day trip and must keep our distance and only go indoors to use the bathroom.
> 
> My mother in law suffers badly from anxiety and depression so we made careful plans. We took EVERYTHING... camping chairs and a small camping table, lunch, a flask of coffee, bottles of water and a bag containing masks, towel, soap and cleaning wipes so we could go to the bathroom touching as little as possible and wipe anything we did touch on the way out.
> 
> The weather was a bit changeable and windy, but we stayed dry and had a lovely long chat in their garden.
> 
> I wish it wasn’t so far to visit my Mum.  It’s impossible to get there and back in a day. My sister lives much closer and has been able to visit her though. Because my Mum lives alone (my Dad died in 2002) she is allowed now to form a “bubble” with another household to avoid feeling isolated. She has come to this arrangement with my sister which means they can visit each other’s homes.
> 
> I came hime from the rescue with a car full of birds ... and a hedgehog... for release. More Blue T its, Starlings, Dunnocks (small sparrow type birds), a European Robin (smaller that what you Americans call a Robin) and two Great Spotted Woodpeckers. (Remember the bird perched on my shoulder?)
> 
> It’s hard to tell what has stuck around apart from the woodpeckers. They decided they liked peanuts and monopolised our peanut feeder for the afternoon. Not a great photo as it was taken through the kitchen window. You can see one of our trail cameras directed at the fat feeder behind the bird. Hopefully the woodpeckers will discover the fat and I’ll get trail camera pictures of them.
> 
> View attachment 298117
> 
> 
> The hedgehog can’t be released until the evening as they’re nocturnal. I have tried to position its carrier so our trail camera catches it venturing out. Fingers crossed for pictures tomorrow! ?



The darn squirrels here attack & gobble up all our peanuts, luckily they play well.

@JoesMum - have you seen the new AI enabled BIRDSYTV wifi enabled bird cams? They actually help with the ID of your bird visitors.









Birdsy AI records and IDs birds & wildlife for you


What birds visit your feeder and what are they up to? Capture and share the best moments with Birdsy.




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot weather, coupled with frequent thunderstorms, have jump started the newly planted now infamous @Ray--Opo cactus pads.
> 
> Looking Fine
> View attachment 298110


They are outgrowing your pot!!! Your going to need a cactus house;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like you squeezed them too hard & they are gushing out, I’m thinking of rubbing off those nubbins...thats where any needles will pop out. Rub them off now.....zero spines later.



Holy crap! That’s priceless information! I have a lot like that that I’m going to remove today..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Holy crap! That’s priceless information! I have a lot like that that I’m going to remove today..



Yes, I’m going to remove all of ours today while they are still bendable. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Are you sure they will be spines? Mine look like that only it's just new growth...



and, just for fun, my toaster


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Are you sure they will be spines? Mine look like that only it's just new growth...
> View attachment 298142
> View attachment 298143
> 
> and, just for fun, my toaster
> View attachment 298144


They're talking about the little green 'spears' all over that nubbin of new growth.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Are you sure they will be spines? Mine look like that only it's just new growth...
> View attachment 298142
> View attachment 298143
> 
> and, just for fun, my toaster
> View attachment 298144




All the new pads are brand new too, just weeks old, the new pads start off just like in your pix. Once those new pads start growing the pad, they start growing all those protuberances which I’m going to say will grow where the spines form.

Here in this pix in red are the baby new pads & growth, but in blue are where (i think) any spines would form.

I’ll watch more closely now and do some experimentation. Maybe @Chubbs the tegu & @EllieMay can test theirs as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> They're talking about the little green 'spears' all over that nubbin of new growth.



Exactly.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly.


Ya just have to know how to talk to me...you see my sister knew what to say lol so funny


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> All the new pads are brand new too, just weeks old, the new pads start off just like in your pix. Once those new pads start growing the pad, they start growing all those protuberances which I’m going to say will grow where the spines form.
> 
> Here in this pix in red are the baby new pads & growth, but in blue are where (i think) any spines would form.
> 
> I’ll watch more closely now and do some experimentation. Maybe @Chubbs the tegu & @EllieMay can test theirs as well.
> 
> View attachment 298145


So.. ur gonna remove them?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So.. ur gonna remove them?



Yes. I’ll remove them on most, but keep a “Control” pad or two. The protuberances on your new pads look like cartoon characters in support of Gumby! Ogh no Mr Bill, you’ve squished us!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So.. ur gonna remove them?


mine don't seem to have a lot of needles, possibly from me getting stuck with them, BUT, don't you think that waiting until the needles have grown out and are kinda dry, then take a wad of newspaper and rub them off. Comes off easy then....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hot one today again! 91 and humid. I might treat it like a friday lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hot one today again! 91 and humid. I might treat it like a friday lol


us too! Man, I love it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here too, hot & humid & muggy.


----------



## Cathie G

I want one...


----------



## Cathie G

We've had a pretty day but rain on and off. It's 77°f now which is cool for me. This morning I was able to get so much done for all my critters. I even found this cute little multi-tool by Mossy Oak I couldn't resist.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sitting outside with slinky


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

He hates the grass. I try to put him down and he grips my arm like its the end of the world lol


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> All the new pads are brand new too, just weeks old, the new pads start off just like in your pix. Once those new pads start growing the pad, they start growing all those protuberances which I’m going to say will grow where the spines form.
> 
> Here in this pix in red are the baby new pads & growth, but in blue are where (i think) any spines would form.
> 
> I’ll watch more closely now and do some experimentation. Maybe @Chubbs the tegu & @EllieMay can test theirs as well.
> 
> View attachment 298145


You are correct! What you have in red will be new pads and the blue would be spines.. I have seen the new pads finish but I haven’t seen my new growth make spines yet. Now I hope I don’t have to I knocked them off!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hot one today again! 91 and humid. I might treat it like a friday lol


Why the heck not???


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I want one...


One what?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> We've had a pretty day but rain on and off. It's 77°f now which is cool for me. This morning I was able to get so much done for all my critters. I even found this cute little multi-tool by Mossy Oak I couldn't resist.


Never know what that might come in handy for! 

I asked for a 20v chainsaw for my bday.... I got flowers ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sitting outside with slinky
> View attachment 298164


I like Slinkys


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I like Slinkys


Some ppl are like slinkys... they’re fun to push down a flight of stairs lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Never know what that might come in handy for!
> 
> I asked for a 20v chainsaw for my bday.... I got flowers ?


Tell em you have flowers growing already. They owe you a new tool!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sitting outside with slinky
> View attachment 298164


How beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some ppl are like slinkys... they’re fun to push down a flight of stairs lol


Lmao!!! I would have to agree with you there... though I’m positive that we would have different victims in mind...

This brings to mind the scene in The Kitchen movie with Melissa McCarthy and Tiffany Haddish... where Ruby pushes the Mob mom down the stairs.... you know???


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Tell em you have flowers growing already. They owe you a new tool!



I think my power tool usage is becoming disturbing.. I taught myself to drive the tractor a couple weeks ago... I had to unload tree limbs off the trailer.. I accidentally ripped a board off the trailer too.. it was easily replaceable so I wasn’t bothered at all.... I don’t think my husband was near as proud as I was... LOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! I would have to agree with you there... though I’m positive that we would have different victims in mind...
> 
> This brings to mind the scene in The Kitchen movie with Melissa McCarthy and Tiffany Haddish... where Ruby pushes the Mob mom down the stairs.... you know???


I just watched the trailer. It looks pretty good.. so i dont know lol


----------



## EllieMay

Did I show y’all my new additions? My sister made these for me for a birthday present.. the same sister who made Cinder’s collar and any other nice stuff I may have posted. We are total opposites.. lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> wow! Now thats a fish!


That is what I fished for the 15 years every summer until the accident. I was thinking about becoming a charter captain. I would have been up there right now except for this darn virus.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I have been busy this weekend.
> 
> On Saturday we helped daughter load her car ready ro move back to her flat permanently... it was a true three dimensional jigsaw puzzle in such a small car.
> 
> Then we celebrated Father’s Day a day early with Son and Daughter cooking an amazing dinner.
> 
> On Sunday, Daughter returned to her flat and JoesDad and I visited his parents. We haven’t seen them since Christmas. Under the current lockdown rules, we can only go places on a day trip and must keep our distance and only go indoors to use the bathroom.
> 
> My mother in law suffers badly from anxiety and depression so we made careful plans. We took EVERYTHING... camping chairs and a small camping table, lunch, a flask of coffee, bottles of water and a bag containing masks, towel, soap and cleaning wipes so we could go to the bathroom touching as little as possible and wipe anything we did touch on the way out.
> 
> The weather was a bit changeable and windy, but we stayed dry and had a lovely long chat in their garden.
> 
> I wish it wasn’t so far to visit my Mum.  It’s impossible to get there and back in a day. My sister lives much closer and has been able to visit her though. Because my Mum lives alone (my Dad died in 2002) she is allowed now to form a “bubble” with another household to avoid feeling isolated. She has come to this arrangement with my sister which means they can visit each other’s homes.
> 
> I came hime from the rescue with a car full of birds ... and a hedgehog... for release. More Blue T its, Starlings, Dunnocks (small sparrow type birds), a European Robin (smaller that what you Americans call a Robin) and two Great Spotted Woodpeckers. (Remember the bird perched on my shoulder?)
> 
> It’s hard to tell what has stuck around apart from the woodpeckers. They decided they liked peanuts and monopolised our peanut feeder for the afternoon. Not a great photo as it was taken through the kitchen window. You can see one of our trail cameras directed at the fat feeder behind the bird. Hopefully the woodpeckers will discover the fat and I’ll get trail camera pictures of them.
> 
> View attachment 298117
> 
> 
> The hedgehog can’t be released until the evening as they’re nocturnal. I have tried to position its carrier so our trail camera catches it venturing out. Fingers crossed for pictures tomorrow! ?


Wow that sounded like a amazing trip. Where do the birds come from?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Did I show y’all my new additions? My sister made these for me for a birthday present.. the same sister who made Cinder’s collar and any other nice stuff I may have posted. We are total opposites.. lol
> View attachment 298177


Those are soooooo cute!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like you squeezed them too hard & they are gushing out, I’m thinking of rubbing off those nubbins...thats where any needles will pop out. Rub them off now.....zero spines later.


Mine dont end up with spines. Just a brown scab. I have picked up a spine in my finger a few times from the pad but it's it's the flower buds you don't want to handle.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Holy crap! That’s priceless information! I have a lot like that that I’m going to remove today..


I actually saw recipes online for cooking them. They are a regular veggie for seniorittas to cook up for her family.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Did I show y’all my new additions? My sister made these for me for a birthday present.. the same sister who made Cinder’s collar and any other nice stuff I may have posted. We are total opposites.. lol
> View attachment 298177


Those succulent tortoises are going to be awesome! Unless the real torts get a hold of them...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> One what?


That birdy camera Joe's Mum was talking about. I need one.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! I would have to agree with you there... though I’m positive that we would have different victims in mind...
> 
> This brings to mind the scene in The Kitchen movie with Melissa McCarthy and Tiffany Haddish... where Ruby pushes the Mob mom down the stairs.... you know???


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I think my power tool usage is becoming disturbing.. I taught myself to drive the tractor a couple weeks ago... I had to unload tree limbs off the trailer.. I accidentally ripped a board off the trailer too.. it was easily replaceable so I wasn’t bothered at all.... I don’t think my husband was near as proud as I was... LOL


That's why I use hand tools as much as possible. I'm a clutz and ALWAYS was.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That is what I fished for the 15 years every summer until the accident. I was thinking about becoming a charter captain. I would have been up there right now except for this darn virus.


And so the big fish that’s still there is going to grow even bigger.. and next year when we look at your fishing prize, we are all going to be totally blown away;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I actually saw recipes online for cooking them. They are a regular veggie for seniorittas to cook up for her family.



I stopped at a home made taco stand the other day where they where advertising tamales... there was a senorita at a counter working on a big pile of those pads... unfortunately they were not ready to open yet and I left with nothing:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those succulent tortoises are going to be awesome! Unless the real torts get a hold of them...



I did think that far ahead and I placed them on my front walk edging.. like guards.. no tortoises there!!! I just hope I can keep them alive.. it was pretty special that my sister attempted to make them for me because we all joke that she has a black thumb... they were very over watered when I received them with some turning yellow... in the picture I posted, they were still in her care and I joked to her that my tortoises might stop peeing on her drive if she wouldn’t give them so much water ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's why I use hand tools as much as possible. I'm a clutz and ALWAYS was.



Hubby has always said that that dang tractor was the only thing here that I couldn’t run.... NOT SO NOW ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Hubby has always said that that dang tractor was the only thing here that I couldn’t run.... NOT SO NOW ??


That's what he gets for giving @EllieMay a challenge!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hubby has always said that that dang tractor was the only thing here that I couldn’t run.... NOT SO NOW ??


Meanwhile.. at EllieMays house


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meanwhile.. at EllieMays house
> View attachment 298185


Seeing that picture, now I have part of the Footloose soundtrack playing in my head! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

They see me rollin’
They hatin’


----------



## Billna the 2

How are we doing tort fam?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They see me rollin’
> They hatin’


I hear the bass

I’m ridin dirty!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Bonnie Tyler may be _Holding Out for a Hero_, but @EllieMay is not...and she's having her own tractor adventures!  

So we're staying entertained.


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> How are we doing tort fam?


Hey you! Hope all is well.., still fighting fires?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Bonnie Tyler may be _Holding Out for a Hero_, but @EllieMay is not...and she's having her own tractor adventures!
> 
> So we're staying entertained.


Just wait till I get the grapple thingy on there..
We will really have some fun then !


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> And so the big fish that’s still there is going to grow even bigger.. and next year when we look at your fishing prize, we are all going to be totally blown away;-)


Well it doesn't work that way. That fish on average will grow a pound a week. But around July the stomach will turn hard and wont function. Reason is that it is a 4 year old king salmon. It will go up the river and spawn and die. When the stomach shuts down the skin will start to become brownish and the mouth will start hooking. They start running up the river to spawn starting in Sept. 
Here is a 4 year old I caught that was 28lbs. Thankfully the color hadn't started to change but the color is getting darker. You can see the hooked jaw.


----------



## Billna the 2

EllieMay said:


> Hey you! Hope all is well.., still fighting fires?


Nope I was but stopped to do corrections..... I’m like in a stock on what I want to be in life....maybe a welder? Idk


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. I’ll remove them on most, but keep a “Control” pad or two. The protuberances on your new pads look like cartoon characters in support of Gumby! Ogh no Mr Bill, you’ve squished us!


I remember when I would get myself in such a state of mind and body that I was like a Gumby!??
The good old days ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is some words of wisdom for your hump day!
Before you condemn someone. Walk a mile in their shoes. 
That way you will be a mile away from them and you will have their shoes!?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I stopped at a home made taco stand the other day where they where advertising tamales... there was a senorita at a counter working on a big pile of those pads... unfortunately they were not ready to open yet and I left with nothing:-(


I want to try them once. But I want to taste them from someone that cooks them regularly. I do know they rinse them after cooking for a while to get rid of possibly tannins. Then finish cooking. I'll bet they're good.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hubby has always said that that dang tractor was the only thing here that I couldn’t run.... NOT SO NOW ??


It's amazing how much inspiration you can get from family members that say you can't do it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meanwhile.. at EllieMays house
> View attachment 298185


Hay. At least she didn't run it up a tree and Practice makes perfect...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out for a great 10 mile paddle this morning.

Here‘s our break, swim spot. Water is warm!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Billna the 2 said:


> Nope I was but stopped to do corrections..... I’m like in a stock on what I want to be in life....maybe a welder? Idk


Welder isn't a bad one... I visited a project at Kennedy Space Center a few years back, and the people in the project basically said that there were plenty of eggheads around to design stuff, but what they were in dire need of were people who could actually put things together. That was about five years ago, and a welder right out of vocational school could have been making $80K a year there.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a great 10 mile paddle this morning.
> 
> Here‘s our break, swim spot. Water is warm!
> 
> View attachment 298250


Wow! We have the same camera hint hint?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is some words of wisdom for your hump day!
> Before you condemn someone. Walk a mile in their shoes.
> That way you will be a mile away from them and you will have their shoes!?


I'll have to carry a roll of TP so I can fill em...great advice though.??


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> How are we doing tort fam?


Hay.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Third hot and muggy day.?
Last night was horrible outside. I put a small fan on Opo it was so hot and muggy last night. Rose woke up this morning with Opo all stretched in front of the fan. He didn't even want to eat for awhile.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Third hot and muggy day.?
> Last night was horrible outside. I put a small fan on Opo it was so hot and muggy last night. Rose woke up this morning with Opo all stretched in front of the fan. He didn't even want to eat for awhile.
> View attachment 298358


Goes to show it's not just cats that find a fan to sprawl in front of, when it's hot and muggy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Third hot and muggy day.?
> Last night was horrible outside. I put a small fan on Opo it was so hot and muggy last night. Rose woke up this morning with Opo all stretched in front of the fan. He didn't even want to eat for awhile.
> View attachment 298358



Ray Ray Ray! You really think Mr Opo needed a fan? How hot was it? Hopefully you have your Kane mat turned down!

Getting more muggy here today, worse forecast for the weekend. Calling for ”feels like days“ near 100. Just had a massive thundershower. Rain barrel all full.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray Ray Ray! You really think Mr Opo needed a fan? How hot was it? Hopefully you have your Kane mat turned down!
> 
> Getting more muggy here today, worse forecast for the weekend. Calling for ”feels like days“ near 100. Just had a massive thundershower. Rain barrel all full.


It was 92° felt like 108° today. Opo just went back to his fan.


Haven't had the Kane mat plugged in for about 5 days. Have the usual afternoon storm coming in right now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Had a new friend at the fence this morning.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Had a new friend at the fence this morning.
> View attachment 298380


Those are inconvenient. How big is it?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Had a new friend at the fence this morning.
> View attachment 298380



Wow! I didnt realize Florida had Armadillos! Cool!


----------



## Billna the 2

Pastel Tortie said:


> Welder isn't a bad one... I visited a project at Kennedy Space Center a few years back, and the people in the project basically said that there were plenty of eggheads around to design stuff, but what they were in dire need of were people who could actually put things together. That was about five years ago, and a welder right out of vocational school could have been making $80K a year there.


Wow I will keep that in mind


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! I didnt realize Florida had Armadillos! Cool!


No, not cool... Nuisance. And they can carry leprosy. The state department of health had to put out a notice a few years ago telling people not to play with them. Because they (sometimes) carry leprosy. 

Incidentally, they're susceptible to foot-and-mouth disease, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Granted, we wouldn't have to worry about @Maro2Bear playing with armadillos. He'd just shoot them... With a camera.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> No, not cool... Nuisance. And they can carry leprosy. The state department of health had to put out a notice a few years ago telling people not to play with them. Because they (sometimes) carry leprosy.
> 
> Incidentally, they're susceptible to foot-and-mouth disease, too.



You certain about the leprosy? I don’t think the US has many Leprosy cases, do we?

* Leprosy* is not very contagious. You can't catch it by *touching* someone who has the disease. Most cases of *leprosy* are from long-term contact with someone who has the disease. Doctors believe that *leprosy* might be passed from person to person. (Hmmmmm, COVID-22 )


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those are inconvenient. How big is it?


There was 3 of them actually. They where little guys maybe 8" long not counting the tail.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> You certain about the leprosy? I don’t think the US has many Leprosy cases, do we?
> 
> * Leprosy* is not very contagious. You can't catch it by *touching* someone who has the disease. Most cases of *leprosy* are from long-term contact with someone who has the disease. Doctors believe that *leprosy* might be passed from person to person. (Hmmmmm, COVID-22 )


Definitely yes on the leprosy. They say the ringed tail carry it most often. It is also called Hansen disease.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> You certain about the leprosy? I don’t think the US has many Leprosy cases, do we?
> 
> * Leprosy* is not very contagious. You can't catch it by *touching* someone who has the disease. Most cases of *leprosy* are from long-term contact with someone who has the disease. Doctors believe that *leprosy* might be passed from person to person. (Hmmmmm, COVID-22 )


Well, humans aren't supposed to have direct touchy feely contact with armadillos, but common sense isn't as common as it sounds... 

https://www.livescience.com/52792-armadillos-leprosy-bacteria-spreading-southern-us.html


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday guys! Just thought id share a pic of Jack and super Alvin lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> There was 3 of them actually. They where little guys maybe 8" long not counting the tail.


They're cute when they're little.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

https://www.inverse.com/article/47855-do-not-eat-armadillos


----------



## Maggie3fan

There's cats here that eat my backyard birds and walk dirty cat prints on my Camaro, crap in my gardens, so after I speak to the cat owner and they keep allowing the cat to be outside and annoy me. I set a live trap and take the cat for a road trip. This is what I caught last night. I think it must be pretty young as he's just not as big as what I have caught before


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cute lil possum


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday guys! Just thought id share a pic of Jack and super Alvin lol
> View attachment 298427


SuperAlvin's cheek pouches are full, the little thief!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> SuperAlvin's cheek pouches are full, the little thief!


Yeah. hes been robbing the neighbors bird feeder


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Granted, we wouldn't have to worry about @Maro2Bear playing with armadillos. He'd just shoot them... With a camera.



you are correct on this one!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday guys! Just thought id share a pic of Jack and super Alvin lol
> View attachment 298427



good shot!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> good shot!


All luck lol he just happened to jump when i snapped it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great morning out putting in some kayak miles on our local reservoirs. Calm and cool when we started this morning, warming up by the time we finished. Water is warm, calm air. Some surprise pix coming up.... hold your breath.

First some scenery




Almost Like Canada



Reservoir Filling Up & Over the Trees!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Great morning out putting in some kayak miles on our local reservoirs. Calm and cool when we started this morning, warming up by the time we finished. Water is warm, calm air. Some surprise pix coming up.... hold your breath.
> 
> First some scenery
> 
> View attachment 298450
> 
> 
> Almost Like Canada
> View attachment 298451
> 
> 
> Reservoir Filling Up & Over the Trees!
> View attachment 298452


Gorgeous bro! I love when i go out fishing and the water is that calm.. you just know its gonna be a good day


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday guys! Just thought id share a pic of Jack and super Alvin lol
> View attachment 298427


Cute picture.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, now the cool surprise pix. While we were paddling along the edge, I noticed two fighting rocks! Turned out to be two very large Snapping Turtles mating... latched on & hissing and rolling over & over. Oblivious that we were there a few feet away watching the activity. 
loaded uo as thumnail pix... it’s hard to make out head or tail


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> All luck lol he just happened to jump when i snapped it


That's what a great shot is. Some skill but mainly luck and capturing at the right split second.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! Very cool


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a great 10 mile paddle this morning.
> 
> Here‘s our break, swim spot. Water is warm!
> 
> View attachment 298250


My question is did you get that in auto picture mode? I love that you were able to capture the colors. That's why I bought a gently used w90. Also after reading reviews by professionals and why they liked it best, it seemed to be a camera I would love. I do.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It was 92° felt like 108° today. Opo just went back to his fan.
> View attachment 298379
> 
> Haven't had the Kane mat plugged in for about 5 days. Have the usual afternoon storm coming in right now.


Wonder what temps go on in the burrows they dig so they don't cook in their shell. I know they do siesta every day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> My question is did you get that in auto picture mode? I love that you were able to capture the colors. That's why I bought a gently used w90. Also after reading reviews by professionals and why they liked it best, it seemed to be a camera I would love. I do.



Auto Mode.. minor post pic brightness tweaks.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> There's cats here that eat my backyard birds and walk dirty cat prints on my Camaro, crap in my gardens, so after I speak to the cat owner and they keep allowing the cat to be outside and annoy me. I set a live trap and take the cat for a road trip. This is what I caught last night. I think it must be pretty young as he's just not as big as what I have caught before
> View attachment 298428


I have a cat problem too. The same issues. I have a senior cat living in my home that's never been outside a day in his life. He screams his head off if he accidentally gets out trying to follow Joe. My home doesn't stink but the neighbor's cats make my yard stink. It really aggravates me that they allow their animals to be exposed to outside diseases and pests. The problem for them is the "pet" brings it home. However, I adore opossum. They have a big toothy snarl and hope and pray you're scared. If not they'll play dead I guess.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Auto Mode.. minor post pic brightness tweaks.


Thanks. Do you use the fullest pixels to capture it and then change the size to post it?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cute lil possum



Possum? Where? Aaaagh, found the trapped possum. Nevermind....


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Had a new friend at the fence this morning.
> View attachment 298380


Well...and I've been reading cause I think they're so cute. I guess don't touch them. Just watch em do their thing. If you have to touch them warsh your hands....now they're trying to malign the Chinese pangolin too online.?


----------



## Warren

Billna the 2 said:


> Wow I will keep that in mind


Welding was a good choice for me when I was 19, I also went to a trade school to learn how to weld, burn, carbon arc welding and reading welders blueprints. I was State certified in multiple types of welding and burning, worked in Shipyards, on Bridges, Welded on high pressure steam pipe underground. I retired from the Port of Baltimore, working in the Crane Maintenance Department and Fab shop, climbing hundreds of feet in the air. Was not afraid to climb, my nick name was Monkey Man, welding can be a hard job to deal with because of working in different climates and weather. Welding is a dying trade because most young people want a set down job. Welding is a good trade, and if you apply yourself, you can make a good and honest living. Good luck on the choice you make. Don't be afraid of a little hard work.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Great morning out putting in some kayak miles on our local reservoirs. Calm and cool when we started this morning, warming up by the time we finished. Water is warm, calm air. Some surprise pix coming up.... hold your breath.
> 
> First some scenery
> 
> View attachment 298450
> 
> 
> Almost Like Canada
> View attachment 298451
> 
> 
> Reservoir Filling Up & Over the Trees!
> View attachment 298452


Stunning!!! The colors With the clarity are just Amazing!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....anyone else experiencing the HEAT & HUMIDITY! Nasty stuff.

I still need to re-visit the association of Armadillos with Leprosy. I think it’s an old wife’s tale....told by moms to kids to keep them from playing with them!

yucky out. No kayaking... too hot n muggy.! Real feel of temp is 95F.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....anyone else experiencing the HEAT & HUMIDITY! Nasty stuff.
> 
> I still need to re-visit the association of Armadillos with Leprosy. I think it’s an old wife’s tale....told by moms to kids to keep them from playing with them!
> 
> yucky out. No kayaking... too hot n muggy.! Real feel of temp is 95F.


I feel your pain! Its been like that here all week. Some thunderstorms on the way this afternoon


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Next week looking like some relief.. mid 70’s all week


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday to all! Time to go to dunks.. anyone need anything?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looks like someone lost their pet.. found this lil parakeet walking on my back walkway


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks like someone lost their pet.. found this lil parakeet walking on my back walkway


 
Nah.. Just one of Maggie's "carrier pigeons"... Beware!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Nah.. Just one of Maggie's "carrier pigeons"... Beware!!!!


I should have known


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should have known


Yup! It dropped a bag of sh*t on my front porch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im trying to catch it.. it lets me get like a couple feet away and then flys off. Comes back ten min later teasing me lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yup! It dropped a bag of sh*t on my front porch



See I tried to warn ya. LOL

Poor little guy/girl. Too bad you don't have Maggie aka the Bird Whisperer closer to you. I'm betting she's got secret ways to nab the little bugger. Either it's gonna become cat food or else your winter will do it in. 

I'd throw bird seed into a cage/enclosure and try to nab it that way. Although the thoughts of a grown man chasing a little bird around the yard is pretty appealing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah.. looks like an episode of Tom and Jerry over here... im losing lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I do have an old ferret cage in the basement. Ill give that a try


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do have an old ferret cage in the basement. Ill give that a try



Goof! it’s a budgie. Don’t get ur ferret cage, get your budgie cage!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So heres my master plan when he comes back.. im gonna take my fishing net and wrap a pillow case around the net (the holes are to large and he’ll get right thru them) get a 6 pack of bud light( yes coz thats important when catching lil birds on a sat afternoon) lol lay out some bait and wait


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So heres my master plan when he comes back.. im gonna take my fishing net and wrap a pillow case around the net (the holes are to large and he’ll get right thru them) get a 6 pack of bud light( yes coz thats important when catching lil birds on a sat afternoon) lol lay out some bait and wait



Perfect..... you need “Budgie Bait”....and wait


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Perfect..... you need “Budgie Bait”....and wait


Bait


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. looks like an episode of Tom and Jerry over here... im losing lol


I was thinking more of a Wile E Coyote and Roadrunner moment. LOL


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks like someone lost their pet.. found this lil parakeet walking on my back walkway
> View attachment 298511


Did you bring him in? Poor little bird and owner.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Did you bring him in? Poor little bird and owner.?


Im in the works of trying to catch him.. its a waiting game.. man vs bird


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im in the works of trying to catch him.. its a waiting game.. man vs bird


Put down some bait and my bird catcher lol cranberries and some birdseed


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Put down some bait and my bird catcher lol cranberries and some birdseed
> View attachment 298519
> View attachment 298520


Should i start playing budgie calls on my phone? Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im in the works of trying to catch him.. its a waiting game.. man vs bird


Yea I just read. Outside it's hard to do unless you can get them cornered possibly in a garage somehow. If one of my zebra finches accidentally flies out of It's cage it gets crazy. That's why I always keep the door closed to the room I keep them in while I'm feeding and cleaning the cage. It's still hard to do though. I have to stay on it until they're worn out. I've found that putting a full small bucket of water just inside the door of an enclosure will lure birds in even wild ones. Good luck!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea I just read. Outside it's hard to do unless you can get them cornered possibly in a garage somehow. If one of my zebra finches accidentally flies out of It's cage it gets crazy. That's why I always keep the door closed to the room I keep them in while I'm feeding and cleaning the cage. It's still hard to do though. I have to stay on it until they're worn out. I've found that putting a full small bucket of water just inside the door of an enclosure will lure birds in even wild ones. Good luck!


When hes here he lets me get pretty close.. so with the net i can definitely get him. If u dont hear from me in 72 hrs call 911 lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

@maggie3fan

I am so waiting for Maggie to chime in on this birdie rescue.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Wonder what temps go on in the burrows they dig so they don't cook in their shell. I know they do siesta every day.


I think I read that sulcata's in the wild have to burrow 10' to 12' down to get temps in the mid 80's. I think the ground temp there is in the mid 90's.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> @maggie3fan
> 
> I am so waiting for Maggie to chime in on this birdie rescue.


That evil bird sender! Maggie, im sending my messenger hawk to sh*t on ur car


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Some ribeyes off the grill while i wait to pounce lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> When hes here he lets me get pretty close.. so with the net i can definitely get him. If u dont hear from me in 72 hrs call 911 lol


Parakeets don't eat cranberries. Put out something that looks like a bird cage and throw some PARAKEET seed around...and with your net, sneak up from behind. Noway you'll catch him, and it is a male...after, if, you catch it, find it's owner. Normally they will land on the top of a cage


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some ribeyes off the grill while i wait to pounce lol
> View attachment 298524


I don't think that's going to attract the bird more than cranberries...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@ZEROPILOT Any words of wisdom for @Chubbs the tegu in trying to catch a small wayward (probably somebody's pet) bird that just showed up? 

He didn't invite it over for a barbeque...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Parakeets don't eat cranberries. Put out something that looks like a bird cage and throw some PARAKEET seed around...and with your net, sneak up from behind. Noway you'll catch him, and it is a male...after, if, you catch it, find it's owner. Normally they will land on the top of a cage


Pfft.. u have no faith in me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My next plan is a stun gun lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Parakeets don't eat cranberries. Put out something that looks like a bird cage and throw some PARAKEET seed around...and with your net, sneak up from behind. Noway you'll catch him, and it is a male...after, if, you catch it, find it's owner. Normally they will land on the top of a cage


Of course im gonna find the owner! U think i want a loud bird waking me up every morning ? Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great big thunderstorm just drenched us. Soooooo nice. Soooooo wet. Soooooo refreshing. But, ? still muggy.

Our Sully was out having lunch - not phased one bit. The drenching rain must feel good!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's been hot and muggy out today. Finally hearing thunder from the 40 percent chance of rain forecast for today. 

@Maro2Bear Still looking at moving to the Sunshine State?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I read that sulcata's in the wild have to burrow 10' to 12' down to get temps in the mid 80's. I think the ground temp there is in the mid 90's.


Our backyard air temps can be as high as 129°f but underground would be much lower. And Yes even in Ohio with the sun beating down. I use an umbrella too for Saphire. He'd get his own fan also if he needed it.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Masons 3rd yesterday. Ill trade him for a burmese star or Radiated.. just saying


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Great big thunderstorm just drenched us. Soooooo nice. Soooooo wet. Soooooo refreshing. But, ? still muggy.
> 
> Our Sully was out having lunch - not phased one bit. The drenching rain must feel good!


Sully just chilling...living the life.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I still need to re-visit the association of Armadillos with Leprosy. I think it’s an old wife’s tale....told by moms to kids to keep them from playing with them!


If only it worked!  It can't be _too_ old of an old wife's tale... I don't think armadillos really showed up in Florida until the 1970s.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Masons 3rd yesterday. Ill trade him for a burmese star or Radiated.. just saying
> View attachment 298535
> View attachment 298536


Awesome! And belated happy birthday to Mason!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> When hes here he lets me get pretty close.. so with the net i can definitely get him. If u dont hear from me in 72 hrs call 911 lol


You'll get him. I'm sending save birdy vibes. You have a cute adorable little son also. The birthday pics are so good.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> If only it worked!  It can't be _too_ old of an old wife's tale... I don't think armadillos really showed up in Florida until the 1970s.


Well...cats carry "cat scratch fever" and rabbits carry "rabbit fever". I have one of each...I haven't went belly up yet.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Parakeets don't eat cranberries. Put out something that looks like a bird cage and throw some PARAKEET seed around...and with your net, sneak up from behind. Noway you'll catch him, and it is a male...after, if, you catch it, find it's owner. Normally they will land on the top of a cage


How's AB? doing. Hope he's getting better. Sorry I butted in. I haven't seen any posts from you until now.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> How's AB? doing. Hope he's getting better. Sorry I butted in. I haven't seen any posts from you until now.


He's eating normally and pooped a little. Stopped giving him enemas and fed him iceberg


----------



## Lokkje

I’m gonna have to start telling my patients to eat iceberg lettuce when they come in complaining about constipation. I am so happy to hear that he’s doing better. I’m so happy I won’t have to keep asking you about poop either. I don’t know you and it’s kind of strange keep asking how’s the ? poop doing even though I do it all day long in the office.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> He's eating normally and pooped a little. Stopped giving him enemas and fed him iceberg


That's so wonderful. Maybe it's just a laxative if needed. Good good good.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think that's going to attract the bird more than cranberries...


It attracted me...


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....anyone else experiencing the HEAT & HUMIDITY! Nasty stuff.
> 
> I still need to re-visit the association of Armadillos with Leprosy. I think it’s an old wife’s tale....told by moms to kids to keep them from playing with them!
> 
> yucky out. No kayaking... too hot n muggy.! Real feel of temp is 95F.


Mycobacterium leprae is cultured from armadillos in the southern US. It can cause leprosy transmitting from armadillo to human but you’d have to handle the armadillo...


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> See I tried to warn ya. LOL
> 
> Poor little guy/girl. Too bad you don't have Maggie aka the Bird Whisperer closer to you. I'm betting she's got secret ways to nab the little bugger. Either it's gonna become cat food or else your winter will do it in.
> 
> I'd throw bird seed into a cage/enclosure and try to nab it that way. Although the thoughts of a grown man chasing a little bird around the yard is pretty appealing.


Male. Blue on beak


----------



## Lokkje

Maybe you should just put a female parakeet out there and then the male will hang around and you can catch him. Might work better than cranberries or steak.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I’m gonna have to start telling my patients to eat iceberg lettuce when they come in complaining about constipation. I am so happy to hear that he’s doing better. I’m so happy I won’t have to keep asking you about poop either. I don’t know you and it’s kind of strange keep asking how’s the ? poop doing even though I do it all day long in the office.


Yea. It keeps stuff moving along????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> @ZEROPILOT Any words of wisdom for @Chubbs the tegu in trying to catch a small wayward (probably somebody's pet) bird that just showed up?
> 
> He didn't invite it over for a barbeque...


No
I do see a parakeet every now and then. But I've only been able to grab injured ones. And they generally stick out in a crowd. They try to school with other small birds.
Injured parakeets are very strong. I'm currently 3 for 3 with being able to get them healthy again. (Fatty Arbuckle, Snowy and Lucky....A parakeet that our feral shop cat dropped on my lap at work)
I agree that since it is an escaped pet, it would recognize a bird cage with some nice seed in it.
Throw a bunch of white millet inside and rig up the door with some fishing line or something.


----------



## Lokkje

And I can’t imagine cuddling with an armadillo to the point where I could get leprosy from it. Yuck. Now I can imagine cuddling a tortoise, snake or lizard to the point where I could get leprosy from it but last I checked they don’t carry leprosy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Mycobacterium leprae is cultured from armadillos in the southern US. It can cause leprosy transmitting from armadillo to human but you’d have to handle the armadillo...


Fortunately, most humans are immune to it, and not all armadillos carry it... 

However, for whatever reason, when you mix up "being in Florida" with (just about any) other criteria, the likelihood of "weird" goes up dramatically. At least, it sure seems like it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> And I can’t imagine cuddling with an armadillo to the point where I could get leprosy from it. Yuck. Now I can imagine cuddling a tortoise, snake or lizard to the point where I could get leprosy from it but last I checked they don’t carry leprosy.


BUT...it is my personal experience that when you and your 100+ lb Sulcata have a nap together in the tort shed, he can pee in his sleep...just sayin


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> BUT...it is my personal experience that when you and your 100+ lb Sulcata have a nap together in the tort shed, he can pee in his sleep...just sayin


So what ur saying is .. a sulcata is like a drunk one night stand?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So what ur saying is .. a sulcata is like a drunk one night stand?





Chubbs the tegu said:


> So what ur saying is .. a sulcata is like a drunk one night stand?


Only you would know


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mhmm


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jk... cabs here!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I’m gonna have to start telling my patients to eat iceberg lettuce when they come in complaining about constipation. I am so happy to hear that he’s doing better. I’m so happy I won’t have to keep asking you about poop either. I don’t know you and it’s kind of strange keep asking how’s the ? poop doing even though I do it all day long in the office.


It does not matter if you know me or not, tortoise people talk about and photograph poop. Now maybe talking about my poop might be too personal, (not), but chelonia poop is perfectly acceptable...and that was not enuf poop to be acceptable. So Monday I'm picking up medication for constipation in tortoises...ta da! 
I'm so glad cuz I'm tired of stressing out over it. Knobby


A grumpy Big Sam


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> It does not matter if you know me or not, tortoise people talk about and photograph poop. Now maybe talking about my poop might be too personal, (not), but chelonia poop is perfectly acceptable...and that was not enuf poop to be acceptable. So Monday I'm picking up medication for constipation in tortoises...ta da!
> I'm so glad cuz I'm tired of stressing out over it. Knobby
> View attachment 298584
> 
> A grumpy Big Sam
> View attachment 298585


Gotta love that face!


----------



## EllieMay

Wow it’s been busy in here. That’s awesome
We have and still are up on lake Greason in Arkansas. Headed home later today.. 

Maybe there will be some bird catching done by then. Hope someone saved me some bday cupcake too... 
And I’m sure glad to see even a little drop or tortoise poop... it’s most always a sh1tty situation ...

In the case of armadillos vs leprocy, our CDC says that In The southern states, this happens!!






Transmission | Hansen's Disease (Leprosy) | CDC


How do people get Hansen's Disease?




www.cdc.gov





Good morning all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Wow it’s been busy in here. That’s awesome
> We have and still are up on lake Greason in Arkansas. Headed home later today..
> 
> Maybe there will be some bird catching done by then. Hope someone saved me some bday cupcake too...
> And I’m sure glad to see even a little drop or tortoise poop... it’s most always a sh1tty situation ...
> 
> In the case of armadillos vs leprocy, our CDC says that In The southern states, this happens!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transmission | Hansen's Disease (Leprosy) | CDC
> 
> 
> How do people get Hansen's Disease?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all!



I googled Lake Greeson - lots to explore there! Kayaking & water & camping pix pls!

....Read the article, sounds more like it’s spread person to person.... i think if a toad has it, and you pet your toad, you could get it. Everything grows better in Florida!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of Trail Cams & taking wildlife pix, can anyone recommend a good (cheapish) TrailCam? I just watched a Cow n Calf moose video taken in Canada & I’m thinking i need to set up a back garden TrailCam to catch foxes, deer & mice and men at play. 

I see Bushnell has a few... https://www.bushnell.com/trail-cameras/core/core-low-glow-trail-camera/PB-119936C.html

Thoughts? @EllieMay @JoesMum ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of Trail Cams & taking wildlife pix, can anyone recommend a good (cheapish) TrailCam? I just watched a Cow n Calf moose video taken in Canada & I’m thinking i need to set up a back garden TrailCam to catch foxes, deer & mice and men at play.
> 
> I see Bushnell has a few... https://www.bushnell.com/trail-cameras/core/core-low-glow-trail-camera/PB-119936C.html
> 
> Thoughts? @EllieMay @JoesMum ?


?Possibly motion activated?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of Trail Cams & taking wildlife pix, can anyone recommend a good (cheapish) TrailCam? I just watched a Cow n Calf moose video taken in Canada & I’m thinking i need to set up a back garden TrailCam to catch foxes, deer & mice and men at play.
> 
> I see Bushnell has a few... https://www.bushnell.com/trail-cameras/core/core-low-glow-trail-camera/PB-119936C.html
> 
> Thoughts? @EllieMay @JoesMum ?


I have several...honestly, all the newer made camera are nice now... even the cheap “wild game” from Walmart... I think I may have shared some fox and bobcat videos from that one at some point?? I think my favorite is made by Moultree.. D55 ... we use a lot of those and the pics are very clear and the color is good.. even at night.. mine are several years old now though so there’s probably better for cheaper...;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I have several...honestly, all the newer made camera are nice now... even the cheap “wild game” from Walmart... I think I may have shared some fox and bobcat videos from that one at some point?? I think my favorite is made by Moultree.. D55 ... we use a lot of those and the pics are very clear and the color is good.. even at night.. mine are several years old now though so there’s probably better for cheaper...;-)



Yes, thanks. There are all types out there, all this “low glo” & ‘no glo” speak and dark led speak!


----------



## EllieMay

I didn’t get alot of pictures from my trip but the few I did get are not loading very quickly in my iCloud ... WiFi is just not doing me any favors lately... patience please;-)

While I was out checking on my horse this morning, I had two young bucks jump my fence and come for a visit.. one 4 point in velvet in a very grey color and then one larger maybe 6 point with a bright red coat... no phone in hand of course ;-(


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The darn squirrels here attack & gobble up all our peanuts, luckily they play well.
> 
> @JoesMum - have you seen the new AI enabled BIRDSYTV wifi enabled bird cams? They actually help with the ID of your bird visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birdsy AI records and IDs birds & wildlife for you
> 
> 
> What birds visit your feeder and what are they up to? Capture and share the best moments with Birdsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com


Sounds like a good idea if you’re not as strong on bird ID as I am.

I have Roamwild Pestoff Feeders that the squirrels can’t get into. If anything too heavy leans on the perch, the port closes








PestOff Squirrel Proof Bird Feeder - Feed Songbirds Not Squirrels – Roamwild







www.roam-wild.com





Above the other feeders, I have perspex dome squirrel baffles. The squirrels can’t get on my feeders no matter how much they try


----------



## Billna the 2

Warren said:


> Welding was a good choice for me when I was 19, I also went to a trade school to learn how to weld, burn, carbon arc welding and reading welders blueprints. I was State certified in multiple types of welding and burning, worked in Shipyards, on Bridges, Welded on high pressure steam pipe underground. I retired from the Port of Baltimore, working in the Crane Maintenance Department and Fab shop, climbing hundreds of feet in the air. Was not afraid to climb, my nick name was Monkey Man, welding can be a hard job to deal with because of working in different climates and weather. Welding is a dying trade because most young people want a set down job. Welding is a good trade, and if you apply yourself, you can make a good and honest living. Good luck on the choice you make. Don't be afraid of a little hard work.


Yes sir, thank you very very much!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Well...to try and keep a long story short. I tried to order a specific cord for my new old 2010 Pentax camera from Adorama. I really didn't need it but I wound up with another different new pc cord for a 2010 Pentax w90 for free with a refund and advice. Thank God I'm a cord hoarder. I found the fitting in my stash and 2 usb cords that fit. But my pictures had already been imported via sd card slot. Oh my garsh.?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that sounded like a amazing trip. Where do the birds come from?


They’re brought to the rescue from all over Kent and Sussex counties ... they fell out of nests, got caught by cats, were in a nest in a tree that got cut back... all sorts.

We try to release them back where they came from if it is safe. However, we have so many at this time of year the rescue prefers the, to go to gardens known to be safer, where there are feeders and where that species already lives.

There are some birds I would take because they’re not common in my garden. Starlings, I get loads... House Sparrows only one or two.

The woodpeckers we released that day were dependent on our feeders for the first day and then gradually started to find their feet and come back less frequentl. We still see them from time to time, but they’re already much less happy to see people which is good


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of Trail Cams & taking wildlife pix, can anyone recommend a good (cheapish) TrailCam? I just watched a Cow n Calf moose video taken in Canada & I’m thinking i need to set up a back garden TrailCam to catch foxes, deer & mice and men at play.
> 
> I see Bushnell has a few... https://www.bushnell.com/trail-cameras/core/core-low-glow-trail-camera/PB-119936C.html
> 
> Thoughts? @EllieMay @JoesMum ?


 My thoughts... spend as much as you can afford. Especially if you want night shots.

I have a low cost Maginon which is pretty good, but the flash is a standard white flash and not great for wildlife at night. The photos are good, but you notice the difference in quality with my other two cameras.

My other two are both dark flash. One is Browning and the other Bushnell. I’d say the Bushnell is probably the better of the two by a whisker. 

It is also important to get a fast SD card. Spending the extra for a Class 10 card makes a difference to the responsiveness of the trail camera.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

Sorry for my absence. I have been kind of busy.

I made a few masks and sold them in aid of the rescue where I volunteer. That’s mushroomed and last week I made 40. I have raised over £350!

Daughter moved back to her flat the weekend before last. Yesterday her paramedic flat mate got sent home from work with a temperature. They both had to isolate and get a covid test. Luckily the results were both quick and negative. They found out about an hour ago.

Son moved back to his flat in North London last Saturday. His flat mate, who has been in lockdown with his parents on the Welsh borders, was supposed to be joining him. However, flat mate has been told that he will be furloughed until the end of September so I anticipate son returning here for company at some stage.

It got very hot (by UK standards) last week. Temperatures rocketed to around 90F and it was very humid. We finished the week with big thunderstorms. The weather is back to normal now... cool, breezy and random showers.

The rescue was quiet last Friday and we got loads done. Today it was manic. So many baby birds and all very young and needy. The smallest was this sparrow needing 15 minute feeds. Can you see the yellow lump on its neck? That’s food being swallowed. We look for that as reassurance that the hatchling hasn got a blocked airway.


I have school governor meetings online tomorrow and Wednesday and then more masks to make so my week continues busy!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> They’re brought to the rescue from all over Kent and Sussex counties ... they fell out of nests, got caught by cats, were in a nest in a tree that got cut back... all sorts.
> 
> We try to release them back where they came from if it is safe. However, we have so many at this time of year the rescue prefers the, to go to gardens known to be safer, where there are feeders and where that species already lives.
> 
> There are some birds I would take because they’re not common in my garden. Starlings, I get loads... House Sparrows only one or two.
> 
> The woodpeckers we released that day were dependent on our feeders for the first day and then gradually started to find their feet and come back less frequentl. We still see them from time to time, but they’re already much less happy to see people which is good


At first I thought the little birds taking up residence in my bird house were sparrows. I have loads of them. Here they're considered a nuisance because they try to drive all the other birds off. The beak and tail is why I think the little family were wrens. It was a fight to the finish. The wrens won.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Sorry for my absence. I have been kind of busy.
> 
> I made a few masks and sold them in aid of the rescue where I volunteer. That’s mushroomed and last week I made 40. I have raised over £350!
> 
> Daughter moved back to her flat the weekend before last. Yesterday her paramedic flat mate got sent home from work with a temperature. They both had to isolate and get a covid test. Luckily the results were both quick and negative. They found out about an hour ago.
> 
> Son moved back to his flat in North London last Saturday. His flat mate, who has been in lockdown with his parents on the Welsh borders, was supposed to be joining him. However, flat mate has been told that he will be furloughed until the end of September so I anticipate son returning here for company at some stage.
> 
> It got very hot (by UK standards) last week. Temperatures rocketed to around 90F and it was very humid. We finished the week with big thunderstorms. The weather is back to normal now... cool, breezy and random showers.
> 
> The rescue was quiet last Friday and we got loads done. Today it was manic. So many baby birds and all very young and needy. The smallest was this sparrow needing 15 minute feeds. Can you see the yellow lump on its neck? That’s food being swallowed. We look for that as reassurance that the hatchling hasn got a blocked airway.
> View attachment 298747
> 
> I have school governor meetings online tomorrow and Wednesday and then more masks to make so my week continues busy!


That’s a lot of $$ you can feel good about!!

So glad about the negative Covid tests on your daughter and roommate...sorry luck for your son but I bet he doesn’t mind coming home either;-) looks like you and hubby have done well for your children 

I feel your temperatures all the way in Texas... literally! Lol..

And on the wildlife note... I saw one of the young foxes on the other end of my pasture today... hubby said he saw one about a mile down the road yesterday..I had not seen them for a couple weeks now. they have left the den and are now super skittish which is best for them!


----------



## Lokkje

I’m thinking I need a camera. Of course quail around here are nothing unusual but the hatchlings are all coming out. I love them though when I tried to snap a picture of parents and their two babies this is the best I could come up with. 10 cell phone pictures for that! Time to get a decent camera and pointed at the feeding area so I can watch the baby quail and the bunny rabbits eat the food that I put out. Stupid question but should I put food out for the wildlife? I’ve always fed the birds and rabbits and a neighbor here said that it was actually a bad thing to do because they couldn’t count on the food.


----------



## Lokkje

So I’m posting this picture and I hear a commotion behind me and I find my desert tortoise tiny Tim is coming into my house when I opened the Arcadia door for my old labby to get out. I like the look on her face as he’s coming in. Too bad for him but he’s gonna have to go back out in the delightful heat. I think it only went a little over 100 today. It’s much cooler than it was earlier this week.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Chubbs the tegu Any luck with the bird?


----------



## Srmcclure

Ok guys, i heard this is a place for all kinds of random things, so knowing that, what in the world is this?!? 




My father in law took this pic in Missouri. He said it was moving around aka not a tree ?, it looks to be very large and all the cows are on the opposite side of the field. Bear or sasquatch??? ?? stayed on 2 legs the whole time, not a person unless they are crazy! It was 100° lol
Weird.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> My thoughts... spend as much as you can afford. Especially if you want night shots.
> 
> I have a low cost Maginon which is pretty good, but the flash is a standard white flash and not great for wildlife at night. The photos are good, but you notice the difference in quality with my other two cameras.
> 
> My other two are both dark flash. One is Browning and the other Bushnell. I’d say the Bushnell is probably the better of the two by a whisker.
> 
> It is also important to get a fast SD card. Spending the extra for a Class 10 card makes a difference to the responsiveness of the trail camera.



Good info. Thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Srmcclure said:


> Ok guys, i heard this is a place for all kinds of random things, so knowing that, what in the world is this?!?
> View attachment 298776
> 
> View attachment 298777
> 
> My father in law took this pic in Missouri. He said it was moving around aka not a tree ?, it looks to be very large and all the cows are on the opposite side of the field. Bear or sasquatch??? ?? stayed on 2 legs the whole time, not a person unless they are crazy! It was 100° lol
> Weird.



Ok. Looks like the TRUNK of a lone tree. The tree’s canopy is camouflaged in the distant background, but the trunk stands clear against the green field.


----------



## Srmcclure

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Looks like the TRUNK of a lone tree. The tree’s canopy is camouflaged in the distant background, but the trunk stands clear against the green field.


See thats what I thought too but he said it was walking around ?‍

Idk, if not a tree than just weird. Bears aren't common where that was taken from what I'm told either and bigfoot....?‍?‍?‍ size is right I guess ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Srmcclure said:


> See thats what I thought too but he said it was walking around ?‍
> 
> Idk, if not a tree than just weird. Bears aren't common where that was taken from what I'm told either and bigfoot....?‍?‍?‍ size is right I guess ?



Given the relative size of your pix...that BEAR would be MONSTROUS. Go check it out. Tree trunk.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just watched an interesting documentary on Al Jazeera regarding illegal smuggling of reptiles from Madagascar (Ploughshare torts) to Asia and rest of the world.









The Lizard King: Illegal Wildlife Trade’s Poster Boy


An undercover investigation into the man at the heart of illegal wildlife trading. Is the Lizard King back in business?




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I’m thinking I need a camera. Of course quail around here are nothing unusual but the hatchlings are all coming out. I love them though when I tried to snap a picture of parents and their two babies this is the best I could come up with. 10 cell phone pictures for that! Time to get a decent camera and pointed at the feeding area so I can watch the baby quail and the bunny rabbits eat the food that I put out. Stupid question but should I put food out for the wildlife? I’ve always fed the birds and rabbits and a neighbor here said that it was actually a bad thing to do because they couldn’t count on the food.


My personal opinion on feeding wildlife is complicated. Everyone one says they have a lack of habitat so they DO need help. In the winter especially if there's a lot of snow they go without. Old timers used to take their scraps to the back of their property to dump them. I'm sure they didn't last through the night. Also the government will give you grants in certain areas to plant suitable food for wildlife if you keep that area of your property for wildlife. With rabbits that's even more complicated. They have a finicky digestive system. They'll eat anything even if it's toxic to them and don't live very long in the wild. You also have to take into consideration wildlife laws where you are. I once was feeding a gull daily and found out later I could be fined and spend 6 months in jail. Luckily I just happened to read it in the newspaper. The question is...would I do it again???


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> So I’m posting this picture and I hear a commotion behind me and I find my desert tortoise tiny Tim is coming into my house when I opened the Arcadia door for my old labby to get out. I like the look on her face as he’s coming in. Too bad for him but he’s gonna have to go back out in the delightful heat. I think it only went a little over 100 today. It’s much cooler than it was earlier this week.


Hilarious!!!! Love the lab!


----------



## EllieMay

Srmcclure said:


> Ok guys, i heard this is a place for all kinds of random things, so knowing that, what in the world is this?!?
> View attachment 298776
> 
> View attachment 298777
> 
> My father in law took this pic in Missouri. He said it was moving around aka not a tree ?, it looks to be very large and all the cows are on the opposite side of the field. Bear or sasquatch??? ?? stayed on 2 legs the whole time, not a person unless they are crazy! It was 100° lol
> Weird.



Hmmmmm.... I think I would have slowed down long enough to get a closer look... now I’d like to know ...lol


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Looks like the TRUNK of a lone tree. The tree’s canopy is camouflaged in the distant background, but the trunk stands clear against the green field.



OHMIGOSH!!! You are exactly right... LMAO


----------



## Maro2Bear

Long story short....we recently purchased a new 20 gallon aquarium so we could move our Koi from his smaller tank that he shared with a large Goldfish & a few Coradora Catfish. Here’s a pix of Goldie in her new tank..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just watched an interesting documentary on Al Jazeera regarding illegal smuggling of reptiles from Madagascar (Ploughshare torts) to Asia and rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lizard King: Illegal Wildlife Trade’s Poster Boy
> 
> 
> An undercover investigation into the man at the heart of illegal wildlife trading. Is the Lizard King back in business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


Yes and I recently read an article about the pangolins of China. How China put them even more protected since Covid19 because some scientists believe that the pangolins are how it became contagious between people. Interesting...but I also saw a food market with pigs right beside bats online in that little village. The market was really close to the lab blamed also. So ooo...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Long story short....we recently purchased a new 20 gallon aquarium so we could move our Koi from his smaller tank that he shared with a large Goldfish & a few Coradora Catfish. Here’s a pix of Goldie in her new tank..
> 
> View attachment 298832


By Koi you mean... Will reach more than half the length of a 20 gallon tank? Is it a youngster?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Long story short....we recently purchased a new 20 gallon aquarium so we could move our Koi from his smaller tank that he shared with a large Goldfish & a few Coradora Catfish. Here’s a pix of Goldie in her new tank..
> 
> View attachment 298832


? they are so worth it. Goldie looks fun to watch. Beautiful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> By Koi you mean... Will reach more than half the length of a 20 gallon tank? Is it a youngster?



I guess it’s a youngster, not sure. I think Goldie has doubled in size in the last year.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess it’s a youngster, not sure. I think Goldie has doubled in size in the last year.


Goldie is beautiful. Gorgeous color, and I like a cute pair of barbels! My mud turtles have them too. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> Ok guys, i heard this is a place for all kinds of random things, so knowing that, what in the world is this?!?
> View attachment 298776
> 
> View attachment 298777
> 
> My father in law took this pic in Missouri. He said it was moving around aka not a tree ?, it looks to be very large and all the cows are on the opposite side of the field. Bear or sasquatch??? ?? stayed on 2 legs the whole time, not a person unless they are crazy! It was 100° lol
> Weird.


It wouldn't surprise me to see a black bear in Missouri. When I first saw one in southern Ohio in the 80's everybody thought I was cookoo. Now people are starting to realize through conservation they're back...


----------



## Srmcclure

Cathie G said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to see a black bear in Missouri. When I first saw one in southern Ohio in the 80's everybody thought I was cookoo. Now people are starting to realize through conservation they're back...



I'm in Oklahoma and people are freaking out because they are starting to see bears, but the thing is, we've always had black bear. And cougar, but all of a sudden its a huge new thing. Uh, ok lol so I definitely believe bears are there even if locals dont. I almost wouldn't doubt anything these days. We are also starting to get alligators back here and apparently we have fresh water jellyfish in one of our lakes ?‍

I remember going to my great grandpa's in the 'mountains' here( thats a big hill for every one else ?) and one night we woke up to a loud bang like something hitting the shed roof and we went to go look and my gpa said no, its the cougar again, You can't go out there. WHAT!?!? ?‍?


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Hilarious!!!! Love the lab!


Thank you. Jilly is nearly 16 and is my baby. Tiny is over 60 as I have had him nearly that long.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> My personal opinion on feeding wildlife is complicated. Everyone one says they have a lack of habitat so they DO need help. In the winter especially if there's a lot of snow they go without. Old timers used to take their scraps to the back of their property to dump them. I'm sure they didn't last through the night. Also the government will give you grants in certain areas to plant suitable food for wildlife if you keep that area of your property for wildlife. With rabbits that's even more complicated. They have a finicky digestive system. They'll eat anything even if it's toxic to them and don't live very long in the wild. You also have to take into consideration wildlife laws where you are. I once was feeding a gull daily and found out later I could be fined and spend 6 months in jail. Luckily I just happened to read it in the newspaper. The question is...would I do it again???


Yikes! It is complicated in the last thing I want to do is do any harm to the wildlife. I’m gonna have to chew on that.


----------



## CarolM

And Top of the Mornin to ya'll.

It has been a very long time since I have been online in the tort forum. I have missed you guys but have at the same time been enjoying being under lock down. Staying at home and working from home was absolutely awesome. I could sleep late, get up in my jammies and then step straight into my office and start working. Then when I was not busy with work I was buy re-doing my pond and re-organizing my garden. I have also been helping beautify my complexes front garden which is a work in progress. But I have totally loved it.

I have been collecting empty wine bottles and have made the pond wall out of them. And am planing to make a wall around my outside tortoise enclosure with them as well.

There are far too many posts for me to go back and read them all, sorry about that. But I hope that everybody is doing okay and that all are safe and healthy still.

Here are a few pictures of my projects that I have been working on.

A Succulent Tortoise:




Pond:



And I finally finished the big pot plant:



Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> And Top of the Mornin to ya'll.
> 
> It has been a very long time since I have been online in the tort forum. I have missed you guys but have at the same time been enjoying being under lock down. Staying at home and working from home was absolutely awesome. I could sleep late, get up in my jammies and then step straight into my office and start working. Then when I was not busy with work I was buy re-doing my pond and re-organizing my garden. I have also been helping beautify my complexes front garden which is a work in progress. But I have totally loved it.
> 
> I have been collecting empty wine bottles and have made the pond wall out of them. And am planing to make a wall around my outside tortoise enclosure with them as well.
> 
> There are far too many posts for me to go back and read them all, sorry about that. But I hope that everybody is doing okay and that all are safe and healthy still.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my projects that I have been working on.
> 
> A Succulent Tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 298871
> 
> 
> Pond:
> View attachment 298872
> 
> 
> And I finally finished the big pot plant:
> View attachment 298873
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


You're growin Pot???


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And Top of the Mornin to ya'll.
> 
> It has been a very long time since I have been online in the tort forum. I have missed you guys but have at the same time been enjoying being under lock down. Staying at home and working from home was absolutely awesome. I could sleep late, get up in my jammies and then step straight into my office and start working. Then when I was not busy with work I was buy re-doing my pond and re-organizing my garden. I have also been helping beautify my complexes front garden which is a work in progress. But I have totally loved it.
> 
> I have been collecting empty wine bottles and have made the pond wall out of them. And am planing to make a wall around my outside tortoise enclosure with them as well.
> 
> There are far too many posts for me to go back and read them all, sorry about that. But I hope that everybody is doing okay and that all are safe and healthy still.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my projects that I have been working on.
> 
> A Succulent Tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 298871
> 
> 
> Pond:
> View attachment 298872
> 
> 
> And I finally finished the big pot plant:
> View attachment 298873
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Hey Carol! I missed you... totally jealous over the wine bottle wall... that’s amazing! Your artistic talent is pretty special... the big pot looks awesome and so does your succulent tortoise! My sister gifted me with two of the tortoises for my birthday and I’m hoping to keep them alive... thy are adorable.. mine are not as full as yours but I’m thinking that they will grow and spread???? 

Well you have a great day and don’t stay gone so long please...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> And Top of the Mornin to ya'll.
> 
> It has been a very long time since I have been online in the tort forum. I have missed you guys but have at the same time been enjoying being under lock down. Staying at home and working from home was absolutely awesome. I could sleep late, get up in my jammies and then step straight into my office and start working. Then when I was not busy with work I was buy re-doing my pond and re-organizing my garden. I have also been helping beautify my complexes front garden which is a work in progress. But I have totally loved it.
> 
> I have been collecting empty wine bottles and have made the pond wall out of them. And am planing to make a wall around my outside tortoise enclosure with them as well.
> 
> There are far too many posts for me to go back and read them all, sorry about that. But I hope that everybody is doing okay and that all are safe and healthy still.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my projects that I have been working on.
> 
> A Succulent Tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 298871
> 
> 
> Pond:
> View attachment 298872
> 
> 
> And I finally finished the big pot plant:
> View attachment 298873
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Welcome baaaaaaaaack. We missed you.!


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> You're growin Pot???


Then you would definitely never hear from me. ? ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey Carol! I missed you... totally jealous over the wine bottle wall... that’s amazing! Your artistic talent is pretty special... the big pot looks awesome and so does your succulent tortoise! My sister gifted me with two of the tortoises for my birthday and I’m hoping to keep them alive... thy are adorable.. mine are not as full as yours but I’m thinking that they will grow and spread????
> 
> Well you have a great day and don’t stay gone so long please...


oooh, I would love to see your succulent tortoises. Mine is still getting established. So I am waiting for them to take and grow roots. Which means that it is not quite complete as yet. But I suppose I just need some patience. I am sure that yours will grow and spread. If they don't just take the little babies and poke a hole where there is a gap and insert the baby there. Eventually you will have a full one. I plan on making a very big one for the front of our complex. So happy days for me. Now that I am back at work (in the office) I don't have as much free time to do it. And I promise to try and not stay away so long. How are all of your torts, horses, chameleons and dogs doing? And how are the kids and hubby? All safe and sound hopefully.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Welcome baaaaaaaaack. We missed you.!


Aaah. Thank you. I missed you guys as well.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Then you would definitely never hear from me. ? ?


This is what you said, "And I finally finished the big pot plant". So what else am I gonna think? lol, I know what you meant, you need to hang around more


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Aaah. Thank you. I missed you guys as well.


@CarolM I've missed you! I've only been back for a while myself... ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Yes and I recently read an article about the pangolins of China. How China put them even more protected since Covid19 because some scientists believe that the pangolins are how it became contagious between people. Interesting...but I also saw a food market with pigs right beside bats online in that little village. The market was really close to the lab blamed also. So ooo...


They’re pretty sure it was bats. But the Pangolin rumour is good news for the Pangolins


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> And Top of the Mornin to ya'll.
> 
> It has been a very long time since I have been online in the tort forum. I have missed you guys but have at the same time been enjoying being under lock down. Staying at home and working from home was absolutely awesome. I could sleep late, get up in my jammies and then step straight into my office and start working. Then when I was not busy with work I was buy re-doing my pond and re-organizing my garden. I have also been helping beautify my complexes front garden which is a work in progress. But I have totally loved it.
> 
> I have been collecting empty wine bottles and have made the pond wall out of them. And am planing to make a wall around my outside tortoise enclosure with them as well.
> 
> There are far too many posts for me to go back and read them all, sorry about that. But I hope that everybody is doing okay and that all are safe and healthy still.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my projects that I have been working on.
> 
> A Succulent Tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 298871
> 
> 
> Pond:
> View attachment 298872
> 
> 
> And I finally finished the big pot plant:
> View attachment 298873
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Fantastic to not see you in again in here 

I am currently drinking Rooibos tea... we got into it in New Zealand. It always sets me thinking of you weaning yourself off caffeine


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> They’re brought to the rescue from all over Kent and Sussex counties ... they fell out of nests, got caught by cats, were in a nest in a tree that got cut back... all sorts.
> 
> We try to release them back where they came from if it is safe. However, we have so many at this time of year the rescue prefers the, to go to gardens known to be safer, where there are feeders and where that species already lives.
> 
> There are some birds I would take because they’re not common in my garden. Starlings, I get loads... House Sparrows only one or two.
> 
> The woodpeckers we released that day were dependent on our feeders for the first day and then gradually started to find their feet and come back less frequentl. We still see them from time to time, but they’re already much less happy to see people which is good


That has to be a very satisfying experience.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> This is what you said, "And I finally finished the big pot plant". So what else am I gonna think? lol, I know what you meant, you need to hang around more


It is all good. And yeah I wish I had a Pot plant that size. Although to be honest I would not know how to harvest it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM I've missed you! I've only been back for a while myself... ?


I saw that you were back. Was glad to see it. How are my favorit turtles doing?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Fantastic to not see you in again in here
> 
> I am currently drinking Rooibos tea... we got into it in New Zealand. It always sets me thinking of you weaning yourself off caffeine


Oops. Umm I did not stay that way? I have been back on coffee for a while now. I decided to go back on my pain meds and as a result I am now managing 20000 steps. I actually think of you walking everywhere and your poscards while I am walking.


----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> I'm in Oklahoma and people are freaking out because they are starting to see bears, but the thing is, we've always had black bear. And cougar, but all of a sudden its a huge new thing. Uh, ok lol so I definitely believe bears are there even if locals dont. I almost wouldn't doubt anything these days. We are also starting to get alligators back here and apparently we have fresh water jellyfish in one of our lakes ?‍
> 
> I remember going to my great grandpa's in the 'mountains' here( thats a big hill for every one else ?) and one night we woke up to a loud bang like something hitting the shed roof and we went to go look and my gpa said no, its the cougar again, You can't go out there. WHAT!?!? ?‍?


It was probably 1980 when I saw IT cousin bar. My sons were little guys. I lived along the Ohio river on the Ohio side. There was a wonderful cliff from one of the foothills as part of my yard. One day I was just minding my own business cleaning and airing out the home when...every bird in my back yard was going nuts. And then they got totally quiet. I decided to just watch and see what they all had been talking about. Well....low and behold eeeeek there was a bar walking out of a cave in the cliff. I didn't call the police on him until he tried to get into my home. Of course they thought I was nuts. The elderly couple next door didn't. They'd seen the bear or tracks also. And I promise this is a true story. At that time, all information is there are no bears in Ohio.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I saw that you were back. Was glad to see it. How are my favorit turtles doing?


Yeah!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oops. Umm I did not stay that way? I have been back on coffee for a while now. I decided to go back on my pain meds and as a result I am now managing 20000 steps. I actually think of you walking everywhere and your poscards while I am walking.


Oh Carol. Give up the caffeine again. Come on. You know you can do it! You improved so much when you were off it  

Glad to hear you are moving so well though


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Oops. Umm I did not stay that way? I have been back on coffee for a while now. I decided to go back on my pain meds and as a result I am now managing 20000 steps. I actually think of you walking everywhere and your poscards while I am walking.


Happy humpday all!


----------



## JoesMum

Some hedgehog updates

These two have been circiling each other every night around 10pm... it looks like romance is getting serious







Meanwhile, Patchy turns up around 3am most nights and tries to send everyone else away


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> They’re pretty sure it was bats. But the Pangolin rumour is good news for the Pangolins


Yep. The article was trying to say bat mixed with the pangolins did it. So now they're strictly off limit.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> And Top of the Mornin to ya'll.
> 
> It has been a very long time since I have been online in the tort forum. I have missed you guys but have at the same time been enjoying being under lock down. Staying at home and working from home was absolutely awesome. I could sleep late, get up in my jammies and then step straight into my office and start working. Then when I was not busy with work I was buy re-doing my pond and re-organizing my garden. I have also been helping beautify my complexes front garden which is a work in progress. But I have totally loved it.
> 
> I have been collecting empty wine bottles and have made the pond wall out of them. And am planing to make a wall around my outside tortoise enclosure with them as well.
> 
> There are far too many posts for me to go back and read them all, sorry about that. But I hope that everybody is doing okay and that all are safe and healthy still.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my projects that I have been working on.
> 
> A Succulent Tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 298871
> 
> 
> Pond:
> View attachment 298872
> 
> 
> And I finally finished the big pot plant:
> View attachment 298873
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Seriously tho, what is your big pot made out of?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And Top of the Mornin to ya'll.
> 
> It has been a very long time since I have been online in the tort forum. I have missed you guys but have at the same time been enjoying being under lock down. Staying at home and working from home was absolutely awesome. I could sleep late, get up in my jammies and then step straight into my office and start working. Then when I was not busy with work I was buy re-doing my pond and re-organizing my garden. I have also been helping beautify my complexes front garden which is a work in progress. But I have totally loved it.
> 
> I have been collecting empty wine bottles and have made the pond wall out of them. And am planing to make a wall around my outside tortoise enclosure with them as well.
> 
> There are far too many posts for me to go back and read them all, sorry about that. But I hope that everybody is doing okay and that all are safe and healthy still.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my projects that I have been working on.
> 
> A Succulent Tortoise:
> 
> View attachment 298871
> 
> 
> Pond:
> View attachment 298872
> 
> 
> And I finally finished the big pot plant:
> View attachment 298873
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


I love them especially your pot. All of it just lovely but especially you.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I saw that you were back. Was glad to see it. How are my favorit turtles doing?


Bold and Pinstripe are not so little (for mud turtles) anymore. They're doing well. And Pinstripe is now the bigger turtle!


----------



## Srmcclure

Cathie G said:


> It was probably 1980 when I saw IT cousin bar. My sons were little guys. I lived along the Ohio river on the Ohio side. There was a wonderful cliff from one of the foothills as part of my yard. One day I was just minding my own business cleaning and airing out the home when...every bird in my back yard was going nuts. And then they got totally quiet. I decided to just watch and see what they all had been talking about. Well....low and behold eeeeek there was a bar walking out of a cave in the cliff. I didn't call the police on him until he tried to get into my home. Of course they thought I was nuts. The elderly couple next door didn't. They'd seen the bear or tracks also. And I promise this is a true story. At that time, all information is there are no bears in Ohio.?



My aunt and uncle live in Pennsylvania and they have bears that peek into her kitchen window!! Nope! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> My aunt and uncle live in Pennsylvania and they have bears that peek into her kitchen window!! Nope! Lol


Maggie peeks in my windows smh


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maggie peeks in my windows smh


If I did that I'd know what smh means...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How were the races Mag?


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> If I did that I'd know what smh means...?


Don't laugh at me fool. I'm freakin old,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Shaking my head


----------



## Maggie3fan

Shakin MY head makes me dizzy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Shakin MY head makes me dizzy


Luckily ur a women haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or ud be the only man that wipes after he pees


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Luckily ur a women haha


Why? Men don't get dizzy?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

When i used to do shots id get dizzy sometimes


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh Carol. Give up the caffeine again. Come on. You know you can do it! You improved so much when you were off it
> 
> Glad to hear you are moving so well though


Yes i know. I should really do it again. Okay I will try it again.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Seriously tho, what is your big pot made out of?


It is made out of an old curtain and cement. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I love them especially your pot. All of it just lovely but especially you.?


Aahh Thank you Cathie.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> If I did that I'd know what smh means...?


I have take it to mean: "Somehow"


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Luckily ur a women haha


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All and Everyone. (Just in case you did not understand ALL )

The weather is overcast today with scattered showers expected at some point. So it is a little bit Brrrrr today. I am waiting for a week where the weather is sunny for the whole week so that I can finish my pond. I need to make some waterproof cement and cement the inside of the pond where the wine bottle spouts are. When I tested the pond there were quite a few leaks there. so the plan is to put a waterproof cement (By adding a powedered waterproofing additive to the cement mixture) and filling the wall up until just before the end of each bottle, then I will lay a plastic sheet over that and put another layer of the waterproof cement. Which should then solve all the leakage problems that the currently has. Once I can do that after it has dried for at least 7 days I should then be able to fill it with water and put some fish into the pond.

I am telling you this project started months ago and was supposed to be a cheap DIY project and it has turned out to be one big expensive and learning DIY project. But I am stubborn enough that I will not give up and I will defeat this pond before it defeats me.

How is everybody else doing? Anything interesting going on?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just HOT HOT HOT and HUMID these days. Makes it yucky to work in, but Sully & our lawn seem to enjoy. We‘ve been lucky this year, still getting some good rain every few days. Rain barrel is full.

Banana tree(s) now have one big flower bud, i can see some little bitty bananas. I need to get a pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All and Everyone. (Just in case you did not understand ALL )
> 
> The weather is overcast today with scattered showers expected at some point. So it is a little bit Brrrrr today. I am waiting for a week where the weather is sunny for the whole week so that I can finish my pond. I need to make some waterproof cement and cement the inside of the pond where the wine bottle spouts are. When I tested the pond there were quite a few leaks there. so the plan is to put a waterproof cement (By adding a powedered waterproofing additive to the cement mixture) and filling the wall up until just before the end of each bottle, then I will lay a plastic sheet over that and put another layer of the waterproof cement. Which should then solve all the leakage problems that the currently has. Once I can do that after it has dried for at least 7 days I should then be able to fill it with water and put some fish into the pond.
> 
> I am telling you this project started months ago and was supposed to be a cheap DIY project and it has turned out to be one big expensive and learning DIY project. But I am stubborn enough that I will not give up and I will defeat this pond before it defeats me.
> 
> How is everybody else doing? Anything interesting going on?



Good luck on the water proofing of your little pond. Getting large areas to hold water is challenging w(o using a heavy duty pond liner or pre-cast form. Yes, little projects like this sometimes get out of hand! My little deck fountain project is still pumping away! The water hyacinth have fully taken over - looks like it’s been there forever.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck on the water proofing of your little pond. Getting large areas to hold water is challenging w(o using a heavy duty pond liner or pre-cast form. Yes, little projects like this sometimes get out of hand! My little deck fountain project is still pumping away! The water hyacinth have fully taken over - looks like it’s been there forever.


That is awesome.And thank you for the luck, I am going to need it. Now if we can only get it to stop raining for a decent length of time. Maybe doing this project in winter is not such a good idea. I certainly like make things harder for myself.
?


----------



## Maggie3fan

@CarolM I have a plant called a Giant African Rhubarb, and my thought is before they leafs start to drop, I'm gonna take the biggest one and coat it with cement. The leafs are thick as hell....






this leaf is only 5'


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> @CarolM I have a plant called a Giant African Rhubarb, and my thought is before they leafs start to drop, I'm gonna take the biggest one and coat it with cement. The leafs are thick as hell....
> View attachment 298961
> 
> 
> View attachment 298962
> 
> 
> this leaf is only 5'
> View attachment 298963


That will look absolutely awesome. But what you should do is to put a heap of sand under the leave and then put the leaf with the veins facing upwards. Then you put your cement mix (cement and sand) on top of that and let it dry. When you pull the leaf off the cement it will leave the pattern of the leaf in the cement and create a bird bath or whatever you want it to be. The heap of sand you can use to either make the leaf with a curve or make it as flat as you like. Please share a photo once you are done. As I would love to do this but don't have any leaves that are that big. 

You would do it something like this:


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> That will look absolutely awesome. But what you should do is to put a heap of sand under the leave and then put the leaf with the veins facing upwards. Then you put your cement mix (cement and sand) on top of that and let it dry. When you pull the leaf off the cement it will leave the pattern of the leaf in the cement and create a bird bath or whatever you want it to be. The heap of sand you can use to either make the leaf with a curve or make it as flat as you like. Please share a photo once you are done. As I would love to do this but don't have any leaves that are that big.
> 
> You would do it something like this:
> 
> View attachment 298964


Wow! That's exactly what I was going to do, not that way or that professional tho! Oh boy, I can hardly wait...my plant is still growing and look at the size of the leaf next to his hands, now look at my picture with my hand, this is gonna be fun


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Why? Men don't get dizzy?


(dizzy blonde)


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Wow! That's exactly what I was going to do, not that way or that professional tho! Oh boy, I can hardly wait...my plant is still growing and look at the size of the leaf next to his hands, now look at my picture with my hand, this is gonna be fun


Br careful, once you start doing this kind of thing it becomes addictive and you want to do more. But eventually you run out of space to put things. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Wow! That's exactly what I was going to do, not that way or that professional tho! Oh boy, I can hardly wait...my plant is still growing and look at the size of the leaf next to his hands, now look at my picture with my hand, this is gonna be fun



If you make something really large, you might want to reinforce the cement with chickenwire that you have roughly cut in the same shape. If not, your thinly poured cement might crack when lifted. Or, if you pour your cement too thick, you’ll need a 20 Mule Team to help lift it. As usual, it all comes down to “_size matters”. 

Amazing plants!_


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> If you make something really large, you might want to reinforce the cement with chickenwire that you have roughly cut in the same shape. If not, your thinly poured cement might crack when lifted. Or, if you pour your cement too thick, you’ll need a 20 Mule Team to help lift it. As usual, it all comes down to “_size matters”.
> 
> Amazing plants!_


Sometimes a person just has to leave out a very good comment because this is a family forum...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> If I did that I'd know what smh means...?


Maybe it means smooch...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Maybe it means smooch...


Shaking my head...smh


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All and Everyone. (Just in case you did not understand ALL )
> 
> The weather is overcast today with scattered showers expected at some point. So it is a little bit Brrrrr today. I am waiting for a week where the weather is sunny for the whole week so that I can finish my pond. I need to make some waterproof cement and cement the inside of the pond where the wine bottle spouts are. When I tested the pond there were quite a few leaks there. so the plan is to put a waterproof cement (By adding a powedered waterproofing additive to the cement mixture) and filling the wall up until just before the end of each bottle, then I will lay a plastic sheet over that and put another layer of the waterproof cement. Which should then solve all the leakage problems that the currently has. Once I can do that after it has dried for at least 7 days I should then be able to fill it with water and put some fish into the pond.
> 
> I am telling you this project started months ago and was supposed to be a cheap DIY project and it has turned out to be one big expensive and learning DIY project. But I am stubborn enough that I will not give up and I will defeat this pond before it defeats me.
> 
> How is everybody else doing? Anything interesting going on?


My one little betta was more expensive then my other animals...and continues to be. It was so worth it. Part of that is my fault because I give him partial home renovations now and then.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Yikes! It is complicated in the last thing I want to do is do any harm to the wildlife. I’m gonna have to chew on that.


Sorry I wasn't saying not to. The gull I was feeding was probably an occidental stranded inland in Florida. With my bird books he looked like a more northern gull and was all alone. It depends on the circumstances. Some food is better then starving. I feed my house rabbit Timothy hay if that gives you any ideas. Best wishes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back to bananas....and size. Here are the first pix of our intsy bintzy bananas....


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back to bananas....and size. Here are the first pix of our intsy bintzy bananas....
> View attachment 298998


That's quite an interesting bloom.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was thinking of this this a.m.-where did the expression "pay attention" come from? Seems strange to me. Why 'pay' I wonder?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Now if we can only get it to stop raining for a decent length of time.


You spend your entire time in the CDR talking about drought... and now you want it to stop raining ? ?


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> @CarolM I have a plant called a Giant African Rhubarb, and my thought is before they leafs start to drop, I'm gonna take the biggest one and coat it with cement. The leafs are thick as hell....
> View attachment 298961
> 
> 
> View attachment 298962
> 
> 
> this leaf is only 5'
> View attachment 298963


It’s actually illegal to plant that in the UK because it’s invasive. exist plants don’t have to be grubbed up, so you do see them from time to time. They do get huge


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking of this this a.m.-where did the expression "pay attention" come from? Seems strange to me. Why 'pay' I wonder?


The verb “pay,” according to the Oxford English Dictionary, means “to render, bestow, or give,” and what’s bestowed can be attention.

Google points out you can “pay your respects,” “pay a compliment,” “pay heed” to advice, and “pay a visit.”


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The verb “pay,” according to the Oxford English Dictionary, means “to render, bestow, or give,” and what’s bestowed can be attention.
> 
> Google points out you can “pay your respects,” “pay a compliment,” “pay heed” to advice, and “pay a visit.”



or, you can keep it simple & just PAY ME!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> You spend your entire time in the CDR talking about drought... and now you want it to stop raining ? ?


Oh my garsh hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Shaking my head...smh


Just tell them ur a dizzy ash blonde.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just HOT HOT HOT and HUMID these days. Makes it yucky to work in, but Sully & our lawn seem to enjoy. We‘ve been lucky this year, still getting some good rain every few days. Rain barrel is full.
> 
> Banana tree(s) now have one big flower bud, i can see some little bitty bananas. I need to get a pix.


Well...it's gonna be bananas in a little bit.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking of this this a.m.-where did the expression "pay attention" come from? Seems strange to me. Why 'pay' I wonder?


If Joe doesn't pay attention he'll have to pay me. So he tries real hard.?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> oooh, I would love to see your succulent tortoises. Mine is still getting established. So I am waiting for them to take and grow roots. Which means that it is not quite complete as yet. But I suppose I just need some patience. I am sure that yours will grow and spread. If they don't just take the little babies and poke a hole where there is a gap and insert the baby there. Eventually you will have a full one. I plan on making a very big one for the front of our complex. So happy days for me. Now that I am back at work (in the office) I don't have as much free time to do it. And I promise to try and not stay away so long. How are all of your torts, horses, chameleons and dogs doing? And how are the kids and hubby? All safe and sound hopefully.


We are all doing great!!! Hubby just left today for a couple weeks, kids are wild n free... we have been going hard the past couple weeks so now it’s my relax time... besides work of course.. tortoises, chameleon, cats, dogs all good.. I have actually sent my two older horses to a friends for retirement... they don’t want to be separated and I can’t ride two... Jess is too busy and my younger children can’t handle them so while it was a hard decision. I think it was best for me and the horses.... SO then, that allowed me to take a rescue horse... he came to me quite abused and underweight.. had obviously never had a treat in his life but is extremely well mannered. Perfect for my son to learn on. Me to spoil and use on relaxed trail rides... he will look like a new horse in a few weeks.. vet comes Tuesday to make sure he’s all ok and up to date on vaccinations and coggins... he doesn’t realize yet that he’s just been handed his easy ticket but he’s figuring it out quick!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Some hedgehog updates
> 
> These two have been circiling each other every night around 10pm... it looks like romance is getting serious
> View attachment 298913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Patchy turns up around 3am most nights and tries to send everyone else away


Welcome hoggy family!!!! Traditional southern stuff there?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yes i know. I should really do it again. Okay I will try it again.



I need to know how caffeine affects you and why this would be beneficial before I can comment... I have a strong caffeine addiction myself so it’s hard to imagine!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All and Everyone. (Just in case you did not understand ALL )
> 
> The weather is overcast today with scattered showers expected at some point. So it is a little bit Brrrrr today. I am waiting for a week where the weather is sunny for the whole week so that I can finish my pond. I need to make some waterproof cement and cement the inside of the pond where the wine bottle spouts are. When I tested the pond there were quite a few leaks there. so the plan is to put a waterproof cement (By adding a powedered waterproofing additive to the cement mixture) and filling the wall up until just before the end of each bottle, then I will lay a plastic sheet over that and put another layer of the waterproof cement. Which should then solve all the leakage problems that the currently has. Once I can do that after it has dried for at least 7 days I should then be able to fill it with water and put some fish into the pond.
> 
> I am telling you this project started months ago and was supposed to be a cheap DIY project and it has turned out to be one big expensive and learning DIY project. But I am stubborn enough that I will not give up and I will defeat this pond before it defeats me.
> 
> 
> How is everybody else doing? Anything interesting going on?


Well it didn’t look easy but I’m pretty incompetent in that department


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> @CarolM I have a plant called a Giant African Rhubarb, and my thought is before they leafs start to drop, I'm gonna take the biggest one and coat it with cement. The leafs are thick as hell....
> View attachment 298961
> 
> 
> View attachment 298962
> 
> 
> this leaf is only 5'
> View attachment 298963



That’s a really cool idea! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I need to know how caffeine affects you and why this would be beneficial before I can comment... I have a strong caffeine addiction myself so it’s hard to imagine!


Me too! So I am glad you asked. I am so addicted to Mt Dew and strong coffee


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> We are all doing great!!! Hubby just left today for a couple weeks, kids are wild n free... we have been going hard the past couple weeks so now it’s my relax time... besides work of course.. tortoises, chameleon, cats, dogs all good.. I have actually sent my two older horses to a friends for retirement... they don’t want to be separated and I can’t ride two... Jess is too busy and my younger children can’t handle them so while it was a hard decision. I think it was best for me and the horses.... SO then, that allowed me to take a rescue horse... he came to me quite abused and underweight.. had obviously never had a treat in his life but is extremely well mannered. Perfect for my son to learn on. Me to spoil and use on relaxed trail rides... he will look like a new horse in a few weeks.. vet comes Tuesday to make sure he’s all ok and up to date on vaccinations and coggins... he doesn’t realize yet that he’s just been handed his easy ticket but he’s figuring it out quick!


I wonder why I expected those photos to be of horses...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh hehehe...


When it rains, it pours!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Sometimes a person just has to leave out a very good comment because this is a family forum...



EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Me too! So I am glad you asked. I am so addicted to Mt Dew and strong coffee


OMG YOU MAY BE MY SOUL MATE


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Me too! So I am glad you asked. I am so addicted to Mt Dew and strong coffee


Yea!!#what's wrong with coffee! In the morning???what ev...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I need to know how caffeine affects you and why this would be beneficial before I can comment... I have a strong caffeine addiction myself so it’s hard to imagine!


Despite the fact that I have high blood pressure, my doctor has decided to not even go there with me. Am I bad?


----------



## EllieMay

I have a lot of pictures on my phone which usually automatically pull up on my iPad but when I try to use them lately, I get the spinny loading wheel!


----------



## EllieMay

So there is a post from a guy in east tx wanting to trade a leopard for a sulcata... I would actually consider doing that with a well known established member but his posts don’t show longevity in care taking... anyone else see this? Thoughts?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> So there is a post from a guy in east tx wanting to trade a leopard for a sulcata... I would actually consider doing that with a well known established member but his posts don’t show longevity in care taking... anyone else see this? Thoughts?


I saw that. I'm not sure what to tell you. I can imagine how difficult it would be to get you to part with one of your shelled babies, though... Certainly not something you would enter into lightly. So I guess my advice not to rush anything, take as much time as you need, and if anything doesn't feel just right, then pass.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I saw that too. If he'd give a Leo for a Sulcata, he'd give up that Sulcata for an Aldabran. I don't let my animals go to somebody like that.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My one little betta was more expensive then my other animals...and continues to be. It was so worth it. Part of that is my fault because I give him partial home renovations now and then.?


I know the feeling, You are never happy and always think that IT can be improved.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was thinking of this this a.m.-where did the expression "pay attention" come from? Seems strange to me. Why 'pay' I wonder?


Maybe it might be because in the olden days if you wanted any attention you had to pay for it.   ??


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You spend your entire time in the CDR talking about drought... and now you want it to stop raining ? ?


Yeah I know, go figure. We are never happy. LOL I just need to to be sunny for a week and a half. So that my cement can dry really nicely.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The verb “pay,” according to the Oxford English Dictionary, means “to render, bestow, or give,” and what’s bestowed can be attention.
> 
> Google points out you can “pay your respects,” “pay a compliment,” “pay heed” to advice, and “pay a visit.”


Well there you go. Here is the correct answer. Not like my made up one. Hee Hee


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We are all doing great!!! Hubby just left today for a couple weeks, kids are wild n free... we have been going hard the past couple weeks so now it’s my relax time... besides work of course.. tortoises, chameleon, cats, dogs all good.. I have actually sent my two older horses to a friends for retirement... they don’t want to be separated and I can’t ride two... Jess is too busy and my younger children can’t handle them so while it was a hard decision. I think it was best for me and the horses.... SO then, that allowed me to take a rescue horse... he came to me quite abused and underweight.. had obviously never had a treat in his life but is extremely well mannered. Perfect for my son to learn on. Me to spoil and use on relaxed trail rides... he will look like a new horse in a few weeks.. vet comes Tuesday to make sure he’s all ok and up to date on vaccinations and coggins... he doesn’t realize yet that he’s just been handed his easy ticket but he’s figuring it out quick!


Aaah, So sad that you had to give your horses away, but very glad that you were able to take in the rescue horse. So there was some good that came out of it. And maybe the universe need that to happen just so you could help the rescue horse. Shame it is nice that the rescue horse will get nice treatment for a while and sounds like he will deserve all any treats that you give him.

Love the succulent tortoises. If I were you, I would be poking holes in them and adding more succulents. So glad to hear that the kids and animals are all well. What about the ferrets?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I need to know how caffeine affects you and why this would be beneficial before I can comment... I have a strong caffeine addiction myself so it’s hard to imagine!


They say that caffeine can affect your pain levels. It is basically a case of stimulation and too much of it can cause your pain levels to rise. so if you cut out stimulation like caffeine, your pain levels should subside a bit. Talking of pain, how is your shoulder and neck pain doing? Maybe you should also try cutting out the caffeine and see if it helps your pain levels with your pinched neck nerve.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea!!#what's wrong with coffee! In the morning???what ev...


It is better to try and cut it out completely, but if you cannot do that then try and limit the amount of caffeine you consume. it is healthier for your body. You need to think of it this way, when you get a fright or are frightened then your body goes into fight or flight mode and the adrenaline level in your body increases. Now when you drink coffee and or drink lots of drinks with caffeine in them this causes your body to be in flight or fight mode on a constant basis which does not give your body the time to rest and de stress. So your body is now under stress all the time and because of this any pain your feel tends to get worse. Anyway it is something like this, my osteopath explains it way better. But if you are a person who suffers with pain on a daily basis you want to try and make sure that your body is not over stimulated. Which is where cutting out caffeine comes in.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Despite the fact that I have high blood pressure, my doctor has decided to not even go there with me. Am I bad?


Nope, Each to their own.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I saw that. I'm not sure what to tell you. I can imagine how difficult it would be to get you to part with one of your shelled babies, though... Certainly not something you would enter into lightly. So I guess my advice not to rush anything, take as much time as you need, and if anything doesn't feel just right, then pass.


Yeah I agree, although I would rather just buy a leopard and keep all my babies. ?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

So the sun is out for two days, so I am going to do the cement work and let the rain help to harden it. As you can see I am a very impatient person. I am actually surprised that I have been able to be as patient as I have been so far with the pond.

I so love reading all the messages and talk from here and am very glad to be back in the swing of things. And on top of that it is FRIDAY. Yay and you guys know how much I like my weekends. The plans are to clean house, work in the garden and work in the complex garden as well.

what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Aaah, So sad that you had to give your horses away, but very glad that you were able to take in the rescue horse. So there was some good that came out of it. And maybe the universe need that to happen just so you could help the rescue horse. Shame it is nice that the rescue horse will get nice treatment for a while and sounds like he will deserve all any treats that you give him.
> 
> Love the succulent tortoises. If I were you, I would be poking holes in them and adding more succulents. So glad to hear that the kids and animals are all well. What about the ferrets?


I may just do that! Ferrets are also great, Trying to steal my coffee at this very moment! 
Son finished his swimming lessons yesterday and is now able to swim in the pool with out a life jacket! I think we will do a lot of that this weekend... 
I had to make a pet supply order yesterday for more Mazuri... it’s going much quicker these days. I have plenty of grass and other greens growing but I can certainly see bigger appetites on my 3 boys...looks like I’m using a 25lb bag every 6wks...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> They say that caffeine can affect your pain levels. It is basically a case of stimulation and too much of it can cause your pain levels to rise. so if you cut out stimulation like caffeine, your pain levels should subside a bit. Talking of pain, how is your shoulder and neck pain doing? Maybe you should also try cutting out the caffeine and see if it helps your pain levels with your pinched neck nerve.



It’s on the off these days! ( thank gosh) .. they found that the nerve issue was a result from the surgery I had two years ago... I had to have my chest wall muscle reattached due to a riding accident and I also had a breast reduction at the same time. ( due to back issues from other accidents) lol. Any way, a couple of shots got me through the worst and then it eased off. If it flares up, a little flextra for a couple days usually gets me through... 

I have quit all the rough extracurricular activities, and quit smoking.... I’m am not at a point where I would even consider giving up caffeine... lol


----------



## EllieMay

So good morning all! Today is a holiday for work! My side x side has been in the shop and I think I get to pick it up today... other than that, son and I are indulging in the great outdoors right here at mi casa.... think my sister and her family are coming over tomorrow. my niece is home having just finished her four year service in the navy and I’m looking forward to seeing her!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I know the feeling, You are never happy and always think that IT can be improved.


Yep. Plus since I used silk plants I change them periodically. Wash and dry them like laundry. It makes it easier if I have clean fresh stuff to put in all ready.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is better to try and cut it out completely, but if you cannot do that then try and limit the amount of caffeine you consume. it is healthier for your body. You need to think of it this way, when you get a fright or are frightened then your body goes into fight or flight mode and the adrenaline level in your body increases. Now when you drink coffee and or drink lots of drinks with caffeine in them this causes your body to be in flight or fight mode on a constant basis which does not give your body the time to rest and de stress. So your body is now under stress all the time and because of this any pain your feel tends to get worse. Anyway it is something like this, my osteopath explains it way better. But if you are a person who suffers with pain on a daily basis you want to try and make sure that your body is not over stimulated. Which is where cutting out caffeine comes in.


Actually I don't drink as much coffee as I used to. Coffee is actually good for me because it helps my breathing issues. I don't know about the pain part. Even when I quit I was still in pain. So I have my 16 oz. coffee in the morning and it's got to be good coffee. It perks me up and helps me get motivated for my day. My critters are playing and glad for the morning. It's a fun part of my day. I would use decaf but most of them don't taste right. Not only that, most use chemicals to decaffeinate and that really makes me sick. Sooo...I have my morning ritual of coffee, critters, and plans for my day.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a very hot early morning paddle. We were on the water by 0700 & off around 1100. Baking hot. Real feel temps in the 110 range!

A Shady Spot fir Lunch


----------



## Lokkje

Jealous. It looks beautiful. Just got stung by a scorpion for the first time in 60years in AZ. Ironically it was a scorpion sting that got me on the tortoise forum as my little desert tortoise got stung. He’s doing fine but I am having a lot more sympathy for him as my finger is an absolute agony and it’s been 2 1/2 hours of icing already. I didn’t even have the pleasure of killing the stupid scorpion is it managed to get away from me not that it was his fault. Here’s a pic of my finger five minutes after I got stung when I washed my hands.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it like a bee or wasp sting? You have my utmost sympathy!!


----------



## Lokkje

Thank you and I’ve got to say it is so much worse. I am now at 3 1/2 hours from the sting and had iced for the entire time off and on and my entire hand is throbbing with the finger so it’s painful I can’t touch it and pain shooting up my arm with a little bit of pain in my shoulder and tingling in my lips. Weirdly, this is actually a little better than a half an hour ago. I’ve been stung by both bees and wasps in this is way worse. Not only more painful but a bit more frightening.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a very hot early morning paddle. We were on the water by 0700 & off around 1100. Baking hot. Real feel temps in the 110 range!
> 
> A Shady Spot fir Lunch
> View attachment 299062
> View attachment 299063


I have a cord I'd love to just give you for your 2010 w90. I tried to order an I-usb7 from Adorama and wound up with another cord for free that I can't and never will use. My camera is the black one manufactured in 2010 not a green one. It's the cord that connects the camera via usb to the computer. It's actually 6' long. I would love to find a good home for it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yeah I know, go figure. We are never happy. LOL I just need to to be sunny for a week and a half. So that my cement can dry really nicely.


Well adding a sprinkling here and there until it cures is beneficial also so ooo.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Thank you and I’ve got to say it is so much worse. I am now at 3 1/2 hours from the sting and had iced for the entire time off and on and my entire hand is throbbing with the finger so it’s painful I can’t touch it and pain shooting up my arm with a little bit of pain in my shoulder and tingling in my lips. Weirdly, this is actually a little better than a half an hour ago. I’ve been stung by both bees and wasps in this is way worse. Not only more painful but a bit more frightening.


I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'll be thinking, hoping, and praying. Sometimes I'll use a baking soda poultice or my morning stale coffee patted on for bee stings or burns. ? I hope you're out of pain soon.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> Thank you and I’ve got to say it is so much worse. I am now at 3 1/2 hours from the sting and had iced for the entire time off and on and my entire hand is throbbing with the finger so it’s painful I can’t touch it and pain shooting up my arm with a little bit of pain in my shoulder and tingling in my lips. Weirdly, this is actually a little better than a half an hour ago. I’ve been stung by both bees and wasps in this is way worse. Not only more painful but a bit more frightening.


Sounds like they inject a toxin. Too late now, but for future reference I've had some relief from wasp stings by making a poultice of baking soda paste. As it dries it draws out the poison, but you have to do it right away.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Two great minds thinking alike!!


----------



## Lokkje

Thank you to you both. Hopefully there won’t be a next time but if there is I’ll be sure to try that.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sounds like they inject a toxin. Too late now, but for future reference I've had some relief from wasp stings by making a poultice of baking soda paste. As it dries it draws out the poison, but you have to do it right away.


I used a baking soda bath on my first born when he got an ant bite. He had had an allergic reaction and it still helped even used later. It definitely works.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Thank you to you both. Hopefully there won’t be a next time but if there is I’ll be sure to try that.


Why not now? The ice might have kept it from spreading to much. If there's still some toxins there it could draw them out instead of going through you. Just a thought. Hopefully this post is too late and you're feeling better.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a very hot early morning paddle. We were on the water by 0700 & off around 1100. Baking hot. Real feel temps in the 110 range!
> 
> A Shady Spot fir Lunch
> View attachment 299062
> View attachment 299063


Beautiful scenery! The heat was oppressive here too... then we got some thunderstorms and it cooled it down to tolerable;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Jealous. It looks beautiful. Just got stung by a scorpion for the first time in 60years in AZ. Ironically it was a scorpion sting that got me on the tortoise forum as my little desert tortoise got stung. He’s doing fine but I am having a lot more sympathy for him as my finger is an absolute agony and it’s been 2 1/2 hours of icing already. I didn’t even have the pleasure of killing the stupid scorpion is it managed to get away from me not that it was his fault. Here’s a pic of my finger five minutes after I got stung when I washed my hands.
> 
> View attachment 299064
> View attachment 299065


Ouch!!!! My mother had a problem with scorpions... peppermint oil will run them off ( and most anything else) right fast if you can stand the smell!


----------



## EllieMay

Well my day didn’t go at all planned... I went out to check on the new horse and noticed that it had some abdominal swelling and was heaving while breathing so we took a flying trip to the vet... His heart sounded good but there was some inflammation in his lungs... I noticed the other day that he broke out in hives after rubbing on a cypress tree but they went away with a couple hours so I didn’t think much on that.. my paint horse had the same reaction and she learned to stay away from the cypress tree.. anyway, we are treating with some antibiotics and albuterol... I’m hopeful that it’s nothing more than the stress of the move and some seasonal allergies... I’ll be keeping a close eye on him... then the dealership that had my side x side called and said that they had put the new parts on..... but it didn’t fix the problem.. so we went to Walmart instead to get our groceries for tomorrow.. Texas incorporates the mandatory mask rule at noon today and it was already too hot to breathe! Walmart was a mad house so it was a trip from hell!!! 
SO I’m grilling a steak and having a beer;-) Cheers


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Well my day didn’t go at all planned... I went out to check on the new horse and noticed that it had some abdominal swelling and was heaving while breathing so we took a flying trip to the vet... His heart sounded good but there was some inflammation in his lungs... I noticed the other day that he broke out in hives after rubbing on a cypress tree but they went away with a couple hours so I didn’t think much on that.. my paint horse had the same reaction and she learned to stay away from the cypress tree.. anyway, we are treating with some antibiotics and albuterol... I’m hopeful that it’s nothing more than the stress of the move and some seasonal allergies... I’ll be keeping a close eye on him... then the dealership that had my side x side called and said that they had put the new parts on..... but it didn’t fix the problem.. so we went to Walmart instead to get our groceries for tomorrow.. Texas incorporates the mandatory mask rule at noon today and it was already too hot to breathe! Walmart was a mad house so it was a trip from hell!!!
> SO I’m grilling a steak and having a beer;-) Cheers


I hope your day gets better. Last week one of my horses had a surgical colic and I’m still stunned by my credit card bill. He’s doing well though.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Thank you to you both. Hopefully there won’t be a next time but if there is I’ll be sure to try that.


Hey aren't you a medical type person? No Lidocaine hanging around?


----------



## Lokkje

Shooting lidocaine hurts just as bad as getting shot by a scorpion tail.


----------



## Lokkje

And I am an endocrinologist so I’m more of a hormone type.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Shooting lidocaine hurts just as bad as getting shot by a scorpion tail.


sissie


----------



## Lokkje

Only when it’s shooting me. I don’t have any problem shooting other people.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ouch!!!! My mother had a problem with scorpions... peppermint oil will run them off ( and most anything else) right fast if you can stand the smell!


That's kinda strange because cats love the smell of the peppermint herbal tea...and many other animals too. Catnip is a similar herb. If my memory is still intact??? Who knows...snorting?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well my day didn’t go at all planned... I went out to check on the new horse and noticed that it had some abdominal swelling and was heaving while breathing so we took a flying trip to the vet... His heart sounded good but there was some inflammation in his lungs... I noticed the other day that he broke out in hives after rubbing on a cypress tree but they went away with a couple hours so I didn’t think much on that.. my paint horse had the same reaction and she learned to stay away from the cypress tree.. anyway, we are treating with some antibiotics and albuterol... I’m hopeful that it’s nothing more than the stress of the move and some seasonal allergies... I’ll be keeping a close eye on him... then the dealership that had my side x side called and said that they had put the new parts on..... but it didn’t fix the problem.. so we went to Walmart instead to get our groceries for tomorrow.. Texas incorporates the mandatory mask rule at noon today and it was already too hot to breathe! Walmart was a mad house so it was a trip from hell!!!
> SO I’m grilling a steak and having a beer;-) Cheers


Vitamin b and a good steak should fix you right and proper.? it's chicken for me tonight with my vitamin b....


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Only when it’s shooting me. I don’t have any problem shooting other people.


Well...maybe a good shot of something would work. I've heard no pain no gain. I don't believe that for a minute. For me it's no pain I gain.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Shooting lidocaine hurts just as bad as getting shot by a scorpion tail.


I refuse lidocaine for any stitches on my fingers! Three stitches is nothing to the pain from Lidocaine!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I refuse lidocaine for any stitches on my fingers! Three stitches is nothing to the pain from Lidocaine!


another sissie


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I hope your day gets better. Last week one of my horses had a surgical colic and I’m still stunned by my credit card bill. He’s doing well though.


Thank you ! I’m so glad he came out well.. that’s always a toss up.. & I sure know the feeling! Nothing about them is ever cheap... I really like this horse and he deserves a good home but I’m suspecting that he got moved around because he’s probably got the heaves... I don’t keep mine in a stall or stable so I’m hoping it’s mild and manageable... I believe the fresh hay that I put in his stall feeder may have triggered this.. he voluntarily stayed in there all night the night before this happened... I have a couple weeks to decide to keep him but despite the issues, I think my mind is already made up ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Vitamin b and a good steak should fix you right and proper.? it's chicken for me tonight with my vitamin b....


How did you cook your chicken?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and Happy Independence Day ! I’ll be staying home today and firing up the grill for my sister and her family... there is a big fireworks show over the lake tonight which will stress my old lab out to no end... I’ve prepared to ease his night I hope... I’ll keep a watchful eye out on the new horse also to see how he reacts.. Hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and Happy Independence Day ! I’ll be staying home today and firing up the grill for my sister and her family... there is a big fireworks show over the lake tonight which will stress my old lab out to no end... I’ve prepared to ease his night I hope... I’ll keep a watchful eye out on the new horse also to see how he reacts.. Hope everyone enjoys their day!


Where's the horse pictures???


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Sorry for my absence. I have been kind of busy.
> 
> I made a few masks and sold them in aid of the rescue where I volunteer. That’s mushroomed and last week I made 40. I have raised over £350!
> 
> Daughter moved back to her flat the weekend before last. Yesterday her paramedic flat mate got sent home from work with a temperature. They both had to isolate and get a covid test. Luckily the results were both quick and negative. They found out about an hour ago.
> 
> Son moved back to his flat in North London last Saturday. His flat mate, who has been in lockdown with his parents on the Welsh borders, was supposed to be joining him. However, flat mate has been told that he will be furloughed until the end of September so I anticipate son returning here for company at some stage.
> 
> It got very hot (by UK standards) last week. Temperatures rocketed to around 90F and it was very humid. We finished the week with big thunderstorms. The weather is back to normal now... cool, breezy and random showers.
> 
> The rescue was quiet last Friday and we got loads done. Today it was manic. So many baby birds and all very young and needy. The smallest was this sparrow needing 15 minute feeds. Can you see the yellow lump on its neck? That’s food being swallowed. We look for that as reassurance that the hatchling hasn got a blocked airway.
> View attachment 298747
> 
> I have school governor meetings online tomorrow and Wednesday and then more masks to make so my week continues busy!


That's great, I hope the little guy survives.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Happy 4th everyone one. Going to grill burgers and Nathan's hot dogs. Maybe watch some fireworks on tv. I am sure Opo will have a sleepless night with the fireworks. He is afraid of thunder.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you ! I’m so glad he came out well.. that’s always a toss up.. & I sure know the feeling! Nothing about them is ever cheap... I really like this horse and he deserves a good home but I’m suspecting that he got moved around because he’s probably got the heaves... I don’t keep mine in a stall or stable so I’m hoping it’s mild and manageable... I believe the fresh hay that I put in his stall feeder may have triggered this.. he voluntarily stayed in there all night the night before this happened... I have a couple weeks to decide to keep him but despite the issues, I think my mind is already made up ?


Possibly he needs your insight into animals and will get better with time.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy 4th everyone one. Going to grill burgers and Nathan's hot dogs. Maybe watch some fireworks on tv. I am sure Opo will have a sleepless night with the fireworks. He is afraid of thunder.


Happy 4th to you also. Around here they've been setting off fireworks for a week or more. I'll be glad when that part of it is over and done with. It's actually illegal in Ohio but that never stops them. We will get a 3 minute legal display around 10 if I can catch it. Nathan's hotdogs are my favorite. Good food and friends are the best part of independence day.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> How did you cook your chicken?


I bought a Wal-Mart lemon pepper rotisserie chicken for $4.50. I can't buy a fresh raw chicken for that and it's too hot to cook. They are always so good in a pinch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh great. Ribs marinating, a few burgers n dogs ready. Onions sliced & on the early grill. Then, the skys get dark gray, a few drops then a MAJOR thunderstorm with a ton of rain! .. we had just settled down, with drinks n hand to grill & watch the fire. Moved everything back inside. Sun is now back out!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh great. Ribs marinating, a few burgers n dogs ready. Onions sliced & on the early grill. Then, the skys get dark gray, a few drops then a MAJOR thunderstorm with a ton of rain! .. we had just settled down, with drinks n hand to grill & watch the fire. Moved everything back inside. Sun is now back out!


That's the same here. I love Ohio. I've never seen a July 4th without rain at some point in the day. Well...it just happened. We'll see if it's enough to cool it off for a wonderful evening.?


----------



## Cathie G

My brother is up from Kentucky and didn't really mean to go fishing but caught a 4 Or 5 lb bass. The only thing is it was a fishing line that was caught in a tree and someone just cut the line. The hook was just hanging in the water and the poor fish fell for it. Any other time, fried fish, baked anything bass would be dinner. I grilled him. (My brother) you of course let him loose right!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

You should have seen the illegal fireworks display. I missed the legal one because of this site. And well...my rabbit is just laying around like a bump on a log. No ones having a problem with all of the booms and bangs. Even Saphire. Maybe it's because it's a full moon too. They've all went nuts.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Where's the horse pictures???


Well the JUJU must be with me because it’s finally working!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh great. Ribs marinating, a few burgers n dogs ready. Onions sliced & on the early grill. Then, the skys get dark gray, a few drops then a MAJOR thunderstorm with a ton of rain! .. we had just settled down, with drinks n hand to grill & watch the fire. Moved everything back inside. Sun is now back out!


Your storms made it here in the early morning! Torrential downpour... all is clear and cool now though! 
Good morning Roomies!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Well the JUJU must be with me because it’s finally working!!!
> View attachment 299197


Oh, he's nice!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, he's nice!


I think so too,Maggie! His manners are even nicer.. up close you can see that he’s got a lot of scars, some of them pretty fresh.. he needs a little weight added on his spine and withers but his hips are really nice..he’s doing a lot better from our emergency trip to the vet. Breathing is back to normal and swelling is going down.. after a lot of research, I suspect that he has a mild case of the heaves.. that’s basically like allergy induced asthma in a person.. I won’t know this for sure unless he has another attack.. I have a friend coming over today to take a look at him.. she had a horse that had the heaves before so she may can enlighten me a bit more..I personally had never even heard of it before and I’ve had horses all my life ?

I checked on my (previous) other two today and they are being pampered relentlessly by some teenage girls.. my friend who is a trainer is going to let one of the girls use the palomino for dressage and show.. he will win her some ribbons as he’s always been a looker.. and the paint is being used as a “fill in horse” for students who still need to practice but can’t use their horse for whatever reason.. They both have jobs now but get to rest together after work.. lol

I am very pleased with this..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Do you free feed hay? Horses can get heaves from the dust in some quantities of hay. If your hay is dusty, wet some for him to eat


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I think so too,Maggie! His manners are even nicer.. up close you can see that he’s got a lot of scars, some of them pretty fresh.. he needs a little weight added on his spine and withers but his hips are really nice..he’s doing a lot better from our emergency trip to the vet. Breathing is back to normal and swelling is going down.. after a lot of research, I suspect that he has a mild case of the heaves.. that’s basically like allergy induced asthma in a person.. I won’t know this for sure unless he has another attack.. I have a friend coming over today to take a look at him.. she had a horse that had the heaves before so she may can enlighten me a bit more..I personally had never even heard of it before and I’ve had horses all my life ?
> 
> I checked on my (previous) other two today and they are being pampered relentlessly by some teenage girls.. my friend who is a trainer is going to let one of the girls use the palomino for dressage and show.. he will win her some ribbons as he’s always been a looker.. and the paint is being used as a “fill in horse” for students who still need to practice but can’t use their horse for whatever reason.. They both have jobs now but get to rest together after work.. lol
> 
> I am very pleased with this..


I'm happy for you.?


----------



## Cathie G

I figured out how to post a picture from my new old camera. As it turns out even my old pictures on the computer are eligible. The first one will be from the camera and the second from another old memory card. We'll see.


----------



## Maggie3fan

So this is the 8th race in a freakin row that has had weather delays. I am so totally ready for a race, munchies, chores done, and now what???
Open wheel cars and Indy cars race in the rain. Why can't NASCAR? so irritated


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Thank you and I’ve got to say it is so much worse. I am now at 3 1/2 hours from the sting and had iced for the entire time off and on and my entire hand is throbbing with the finger so it’s painful I can’t touch it and pain shooting up my arm with a little bit of pain in my shoulder and tingling in my lips. Weirdly, this is actually a little better than a half an hour ago. I’ve been stung by both bees and wasps in this is way worse. Not only more painful but a bit more frightening.


I'm glad we don't have scorpions in Florida... Not normally, anyhow...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I figured out how to post a picture from my new old camera. As it turns out even my old pictures on the computer are eligible. The first one will be from the camera and the second from another old memory card. We'll see.


That peacock is a looker!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's kinda strange because cats love the smell of the peppermint herbal tea...and many other animals too. Catnip is a similar herb. If my memory is still intact??? Who knows...snorting?


It's been a long time since I've tried catnip with my Cat-mittee, but many of them definitely show an interest. I don't know how they would react to peppermint. If it were the plant, I have one who would probably sample it on general principle. If course, if it were in essential oil form, the same cat would probably wrinkle up his nose something fierce, royally offended at the slightest whiff of it! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> That peacock is a looker!


He's so beautiful.I love that picture. I captured it on a throwaway. Years ago I bought a device that records negatives to an sd card. I've been finally playing with all that and all. I might be finally getting somewhere with my pics


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been a long time since I've tried catnip with my Cat-mittee, but many of them definitely show an interest. I don't know how they would react to peppermint. If it were the plant, I have one who would probably sample it on general principle. If course, if it were in essential oil form, the same cat would probably wrinkle up his nose something fierce, royally offended at the slightest whiff of it! ?


They like the peppermint tea bags. Not the oils. I found it out by accident. I like peppermint tea, so I would stick some in a baggie and take them to work with me. Well...as it turned out... All of my client's cats fell in love with me. One client said "you could steal anyone's cat!" All the kitties wanted was my tea bags. It was crazy


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I figured out how to post a picture from my new old camera. As it turns out even my old pictures on the computer are eligible. The first one will be from the camera and the second from another old memory card. We'll see.


Oh yay!!! I love to see pics... and your darling IS darling


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Thank you and I’ve got to say it is so much worse. I am now at 3 1/2 hours from the sting and had iced for the entire time off and on and my entire hand is throbbing with the finger so it’s painful I can’t touch it and pain shooting up my arm with a little bit of pain in my shoulder and tingling in my lips. Weirdly, this is actually a little better than a half an hour ago. I’ve been stung by both bees and wasps in this is way worse. Not only more painful but a bit more frightening.


Hey Doc...how's your finger today?


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Doc...how's your finger today?


Numb in the area of the sting otherwise fine and thank you for asking. I hope you are well.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Numb in the area of the sting otherwise fine and thank you for asking. I hope you are well.


I am just freakin wonderful


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I am just freakin wonderful


That sounds like the equivalent of when I say that I am absolutely peachy when I’m not. That being said I hope you’re really are freaking wonderful. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> They like the peppermint tea bags. Not the oils. I found it out by accident. I like peppermint tea, so I would stick some in a baggie and take them to work with me. Well...as it turned out... All of my client's cats fell in love with me. One client said "you could steal anyone's cat!" All the kitties wanted was my tea bags. It was crazy


Hrmmm... I like peppermint tea, too...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> That sounds like the equivalent of when I say that I am absolutely peachy when I’m not. That being said I hope you’re really are freaking wonderful. ?


lol sometimes I'm just tired of the whole thing it will go away.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I may just do that! Ferrets are also great, Trying to steal my coffee at this very moment!
> Son finished his swimming lessons yesterday and is now able to swim in the pool with out a life jacket! I think we will do a lot of that this weekend...
> I had to make a pet supply order yesterday for more Mazuri... it’s going much quicker these days. I have plenty of grass and other greens growing but I can certainly see bigger appetites on my 3 boys...looks like I’m using a 25lb bag every 6wks...


Well done to your son for finishing his swimming lessons. And Wow looks like your boys are eating you out of house and home. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Actually I don't drink as much coffee as I used to. Coffee is actually good for me because it helps my breathing issues. I don't know about the pain part. Even when I quit I was still in pain. So I have my 16 oz. coffee in the morning and it's got to be good coffee. It perks me up and helps me get motivated for my day. My critters are playing and glad for the morning. It's a fun part of my day. I would use decaf but most of them don't taste right. Not only that, most use chemicals to decaffeinate and that really makes me sick. Sooo...I have my morning ritual of coffee, critters, and plans for my day.?


It is all good. I fully believe that people have to try things out and what works best for them is what they should stick to. You know the saying "don't fix it, if it isn't broken."


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Jealous. It looks beautiful. Just got stung by a scorpion for the first time in 60years in AZ. Ironically it was a scorpion sting that got me on the tortoise forum as my little desert tortoise got stung. He’s doing fine but I am having a lot more sympathy for him as my finger is an absolute agony and it’s been 2 1/2 hours of icing already. I didn’t even have the pleasure of killing the stupid scorpion is it managed to get away from me not that it was his fault. Here’s a pic of my finger five minutes after I got stung when I washed my hands.
> 
> View attachment 299064
> View attachment 299065


Oh no. Shame.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Thank you and I’ve got to say it is so much worse. I am now at 3 1/2 hours from the sting and had iced for the entire time off and on and my entire hand is throbbing with the finger so it’s painful I can’t touch it and pain shooting up my arm with a little bit of pain in my shoulder and tingling in my lips. Weirdly, this is actually a little better than a half an hour ago. I’ve been stung by both bees and wasps in this is way worse. Not only more painful but a bit more frightening.


Maybe it was a poisonous one? Maybe a stupid question but I don't know anything about scorpions. The first time I ever saw one was funny enough last year. One came into our house and until that point I was not even aware that we had them here in Cape town South Africa.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well adding a sprinkling here and there until it cures is beneficial also so ooo.


True.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well my day didn’t go at all planned... I went out to check on the new horse and noticed that it had some abdominal swelling and was heaving while breathing so we took a flying trip to the vet... His heart sounded good but there was some inflammation in his lungs... I noticed the other day that he broke out in hives after rubbing on a cypress tree but they went away with a couple hours so I didn’t think much on that.. my paint horse had the same reaction and she learned to stay away from the cypress tree.. anyway, we are treating with some antibiotics and albuterol... I’m hopeful that it’s nothing more than the stress of the move and some seasonal allergies... I’ll be keeping a close eye on him... then the dealership that had my side x side called and said that they had put the new parts on..... but it didn’t fix the problem.. so we went to Walmart instead to get our groceries for tomorrow.. Texas incorporates the mandatory mask rule at noon today and it was already too hot to breathe! Walmart was a mad house so it was a trip from hell!!!
> SO I’m grilling a steak and having a beer;-) Cheers


Oh no. sounds like it was a terrible day. I hope your week goes much better.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh great. Ribs marinating, a few burgers n dogs ready. Onions sliced & on the early grill. Then, the skys get dark gray, a few drops then a MAJOR thunderstorm with a ton of rain! .. we had just settled down, with drinks n hand to grill & watch the fire. Moved everything back inside. Sun is now back out!


Murphy's Law!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! I’m an hour in on a road trip to Houston. Taking my dad to the MD Anderson Cancer Center... He was diagnosed with Lung Cancer a few weeks back and we have been doing lots of testing. Have gotten lots of info yet still don’t know a lot about how bad it’s not!! 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day! ’ll be checking in


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I’m an hour in on a road trip to Houston. Taking my dad to the MD Anderson Cancer Center... He was diagnosed with Lung Cancer a few weeks back and we have been doing lots of testing. Have gotten lots of info yet still don’t know a lot about how bad it’s not!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful. I’ll be checking in


Good Luck with your Dad, and I hope it goes well. Be safe.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon all,
It is 12:03 here in Cape Town and the fog is out. And maybe a little bit of sun shine as well. I woorked in the complex garden on Saturday, my body is definitely telling me that I did, but you cannot really see it when looking at the garden. Oh well time will tell.

by the sounds of it there were good weekends and not so good ones in the CDR. I hope the week goes better for all though.

It is back to sitting in an office while I wait around for some work. I hate sitting and twiddling my thumbs. I am pretty sure there are people who love doing nothing and getting paid for it, but I am not one of those people.

Oh well, what can i do other than to wait for the work to start happening. (Yeah yeah, I am always looking forward to the weekend, because I can chill out, but there is a difference of chilling at home and working in the garden and or doing some art projects compared to sitting and doing nothing).

Have a good week.
Until later.
C


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Murphy's Law!!!



Exactly!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I’m an hour in on a road trip to Houston. Taking my dad to the MD Anderson Cancer Center... He was diagnosed with Lung Cancer a few weeks back and we have been doing lots of testing. Have gotten lots of info yet still don’t know a lot about how bad it’s not!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day! ’ll be checking in



Fingers crossed for your dad’s diagnosis!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hazy muggy & going to get hot again today. *With “Feels Like” temps over 100 degrees F again this afternoon. *Impossible to do anything outside! Luckily the afternoon thunderstorms brought tons of rain, but added to the mugginess of It all. The mornings are just as uncomfortable - soggy wet feeling.

Our Sully is loving both the heat & humidity & the rain! Happy as a pig in mud when it’s raining! Banana, hibiscus, mandevillia all loving it as well.

We’re starting to rethink Florida as a move location......maybe Maine or New Hampshire or Vermont. Cool temperatures, Seasons, plenty of water. No oppressive heat!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hazy muggy & going to get hot again today. *With “Feels Like” temps over 100 degrees F again this afternoon. *Impossible to do anything outside! Luckily the afternoon thunderstorms brought tons of rain, but added to the mugginess of It all. The mornings are just as uncomfortable - soggy wet feeling.
> 
> Our Sully is loving both the heat & humidity & the rain! Happy as a pig in mud when it’s raining! Banana, hibiscus, mandevillia all loving it as well.
> 
> We’re starting to rethink Florida as a move location......maybe Maine or New Hampshire or Vermont. Cool temperatures, Seasons, plenty of water. No oppressive heat!


Sully might not be too happy with that move. LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Sully might not be too happy with that move. LOL



I’m figuring Opo will need a room mate !


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Hazy muggy & going to get hot again today. *With “Feels Like” temps over 100 degrees F again this afternoon. *Impossible to do anything outside! Luckily the afternoon thunderstorms brought tons of rain, but added to the mugginess of It all. The mornings are just as uncomfortable - soggy wet feeling.
> 
> Our Sully is loving both the heat & humidity & the rain! Happy as a pig in mud when it’s raining! Banana, hibiscus, mandevillia all loving it as well.
> 
> We’re starting to rethink Florida as a move location......maybe Maine or New Hampshire or Vermont. Cool temperatures, Seasons, plenty of water. No oppressive heat!


Holy cats! With all those pics on the water and the great scenic shots...you are considering moving? Don't move to Fla, it sucks. Texass should be considered, and others


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Hazy muggy & going to get hot again today. *With “Feels Like” temps over 100 degrees F again this afternoon. *Impossible to do anything outside! Luckily the afternoon thunderstorms brought tons of rain, but added to the mugginess of It all. The mornings are just as uncomfortable - soggy wet feeling.
> 
> Our Sully is loving both the heat & humidity & the rain! Happy as a pig in mud when it’s raining! Banana, hibiscus, mandevillia all loving it as well.
> 
> We’re starting to rethink Florida as a move location......maybe Maine or New Hampshire or Vermont. Cool temperatures, Seasons, plenty of water. No oppressive heat!


I am from Ohio and can't get far away enough from snow/cold. Richmond is a far North as I will ever live. Our Summers are no picnic, but just slightly less apocolyptic as yours!  ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats! With all those pics on the water and the great scenic shots...you are considering moving? Don't move to Fla, it sucks. Texass should be considered, and others



TAXES are absolutely terrible here! Local, State & Federal kill us here. Our HOA now wants to double their “fees” , but can’t explain what they are expending current amounts on....



https://www.bizjournals.com/baltimore/news/2018/10/15/maryland-named-no-2-least-tax-friendly-state.html


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> TAXES are absolutely terrible here! Local, State & Federal kill us here. Our HOA now wants to double their “fees” , but can’t explain what they are expending current amounts on....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/baltimore/news/2018/10/15/maryland-named-no-2-least-tax-friendly-state.html


We don't have any sales tax here. All last week I was paying $2.35 for premium gas. This week, $2.60 still cheap by any standards, and that's premium. It's against the law to pump your own gas. Oregon is green with lots of water, lakes, rivers etc. Well, and, em, you see, aaah, Where I live, in the Willamette Valley, it does sorta rain, sleet, rain, freezing rain, snow and did I say rain? For 7 months out of the year. We have 2 good sized rivers running right thru town. Oh, As an OTR truck driver I have delivered or picked up in every state in the Continental US. Without looking at taxes and that sorta stuff, I would pick to move to...in order...
Montana, so beautiful it hurts your eyes, Wisconsin, green with friendly people, Corpus Christie Texas, Huston, Idaho,
come out West. Spring and Summer are perfect, it rarely hits 90 degrees. Mostly 80 degrees with about 30% humidity.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am from Ohio and can't get far away enough from snow/cold. Richmond is a far North as I will ever live. Our Summers are no picnic, but just slightly less apocolyptic as yours!  ?


(I forgot to thank you for the crochet hooks! Sorry. But thanks. I appreciated getting them.)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> TAXES are absolutely terrible here! Local, State & Federal kill us here. Our HOA now wants to double their “fees” , but can’t explain what they are expending current amounts on....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/baltimore/news/2018/10/15/maryland-named-no-2-least-tax-friendly-state.html


How freakin old was that? It reads 2018, but gas is .21 a gallon? I'm so confused


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> How freakin old was that? It reads 2018, but gas is .21 a gallon? I'm so confused



The .21 was under Virginia...but thats the additional tax per gallon. Not the gallon rate. This article, frim 2018 shows Md tax per gallon as .35 cents.

_To the south, Virginia has one of the lowest gas taxes at just 21 cents per gallon, compared to Maryland's 35 cents._​


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Hazy muggy & going to get hot again today. *With “Feels Like” temps over 100 degrees F again this afternoon. *Impossible to do anything outside! Luckily the afternoon thunderstorms brought tons of rain, but added to the mugginess of It all. The mornings are just as uncomfortable - soggy wet feeling.
> 
> Our Sully is loving both the heat & humidity & the rain! Happy as a pig in mud when it’s raining! Banana, hibiscus, mandevillia all loving it as well.
> 
> We’re starting to rethink Florida as a move location......maybe Maine or New Hampshire or Vermont. Cool temperatures, Seasons, plenty of water. No oppressive heat!


I awoke to heavy rain outside this morning. It rained three or four times here yesterday. Definitely the rainy season for North Florida. If it doesn't rain, it's uncomfortably hot. No shortage of humidity here, either. 

Yeah, I much preferred summers in the UK.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh yay!!! I love to see pics... and your darling IS darling


I'm really happy with Saphire's health. TFO has really helped me clarify though my strengths and weaknesses in his care. I ordered him online. That should tell you everything. I decided to keep him and try to help him instead of sending him back. He's a real joy and a learning experience. He's not a large Russian because of what he went through but he's active, hilariously funny, and eats pretty good. Yes he is my little darling walking rock.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I’m an hour in on a road trip to Houston. Taking my dad to the MD Anderson Cancer Center... He was diagnosed with Lung Cancer a few weeks back and we have been doing lots of testing. Have gotten lots of info yet still don’t know a lot about how bad it’s not!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day! ’ll be checking in


Hope everything goes well and you all get your info quickly. Not knowing is awful.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats! With all those pics on the water and the great scenic shots...you are considering moving? Don't move to Fla, it sucks. Texass should be considered, and others


Oh yes!!! Come to Texas!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Rain, rain, go away...
I need to run some errands today...


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am from Ohio and can't get far away enough from snow/cold. Richmond is a far North as I will ever live. Our Summers are no picnic, but just slightly less apocolyptic as yours!  ?


I've not seen a true Ohio winter in a few years. This past year what little snow we had melted almost by noon. I would rather do a summer in Florida any day then here. Rain washes the air daily. I actually did way better there because I don't mind hot weather. We've had an air quality alert for 2 days with no end in sight. We need a good rain. The only reason I moved back is I missed my family.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon all,
> It is 12:03 here in Cape Town and the fog is out. And maybe a little bit of sun shine as well. I woorked in the complex garden on Saturday, my body is definitely telling me that I did, but you cannot really see it when looking at the garden. Oh well time will tell.
> 
> by the sounds of it there were good weekends and not so good ones in the CDR. I hope the week goes better for all though.
> 
> It is back to sitting in an office while I wait around for some work. I hate sitting and twiddling my thumbs. I am pretty sure there are people who love doing nothing and getting paid for it, but I am not one of those people.
> 
> Oh well, what can i do other than to wait for the work to start happening. (Yeah yeah, I am always looking forward to the weekend, because I can chill out, but there is a difference of chilling at home and working in the garden and or doing some art projects compared to sitting and doing nothing).
> 
> Have a good week.
> Until later.
> C


If I'm having a rough day with my health that's what bothers me the most. I think of all the things I could or should be doing but can't. It sucks being an active person not being able to be active.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> If I'm having a rough day with my health that's what bothers me the most. I think of all the things I could or should be doing but can't. It sucks being an active person not being able to be active.


. . . or being an active person who's now too old and feeble to be active!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Massive THUNDERSTORM pounding us now! Rain barrels are full & running over!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive THUNDERSTORM pounding us now! Rain barrels are full & running over!
> 
> View attachment 299331


Heading this way for the end of the week


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heading this way for the end of the week



the way it’s moving....later tonight. End of the week are new & better ones. Ps - hail now too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We could use it here.. hasnt been much rain at all


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or being an active person who's now too old and feeble to be active!


Yep. I didn't know you liked crochet. Some days that's all I can do to have something to do. (In between critters.) I loved it when I was young too. Cool.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday all!


The same to you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> The same to you.


Hows everything?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah.. im to lazy to scroll back 5 pages lol


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Rain, rain, go away...
> I need to run some errands today...


Sending my best...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yep. I didn't know you liked crochet. Some days that's all I can do to have something to do. (In between critters.) I loved it when I was young too. Cool.


I like crochet too. Self taught, mostly. I haven't done any crochet in a while because the weather has been uncomfortably warm. Usually when I'm working on a crochet project, there's a cat in my lap and the project resting on top of the cat.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Sending my best...


I managed to go out and run the errand I needed to. It's rained before and since then, though.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. im to lazy to scroll back 5 pages lol


I just got done reading a long novel. Im not in the mood to read lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows everything?


It's good even though the weather isn't cooperating with some rain. I'll probably get some leftovers soon from all my southern friends though. Yeah...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Leftovers??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> the way it’s moving....later tonight. End of the week are new & better ones. Ps - hail now too!


Heck, our 'little bit of rain' shouldn't bother you at all...come Westward young man


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I managed to go out and run the errand I needed to. It's rained before and since then, though.


Do you still have that big storm brewing? It's weird. Even here in Ohio if a hurricane is heading for Florida there's a quality to the wind here that's different. We actually got the remnants of one one year. I already knew it was coming. I could feel it.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Leftovers??


Yeah!!! Some stormy weather. Rain please.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yeah!!! Some stormy weather. Rain please.


Oooh! I thought we were getting some southern bbq lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yep. I didn't know you liked crochet. Some days that's all I can do to have something to do. (In between critters.) I loved it when I was young too. Cool.


I haven't crocheted in a long time. Now a days all I do is read or work jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle. A while ago I I.D.'d a picture Blackdog put up as crochet hooks so he sent them to me.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't crocheted in a long time. Now a days all I do is read or work jigsaw puzzles on my Kindle. A while ago I I.D.'d a picture Blackdog put up as crochet hooks so he sent them to me.


That was sweet of him. I saw your thanks post. The last time I crocheted it was toys. That was a couple of years ago or more. I have to be in the mood. Then I can't quit.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Do you still have that big storm brewing? It's weird. Even here in Ohio if a hurricane is heading for Florida there's a quality to the wind here that's different. We actually got the remnants of one one year. I already knew it was coming. I could feel it.


The system is over land right now. It's probably contributing to the rain we're getting in North Florida currently. If it develops into a named storm, it will probably be once it reaches the Atlantic.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> We don't have any sales tax here. All last week I was paying $2.35 for premium gas. This week, $2.60 still cheap by any standards, and that's premium. It's against the law to pump your own gas. Oregon is green with lots of water, lakes, rivers etc. Well, and, em, you see, aaah, Where I live, in the Willamette Valley, it does sorta rain, sleet, rain, freezing rain, snow and did I say rain? For 7 months out of the year. We have 2 good sized rivers running right thru town. Oh, As an OTR truck driver I have delivered or picked up in every state in the Continental US. Without looking at taxes and that sorta stuff, I would pick to move to...in order...
> Montana, so beautiful it hurts your eyes, Wisconsin, green with friendly people, Corpus Christie Texas, Huston, Idaho,
> come out West. Spring and Summer are perfect, it rarely hits 90 degrees. Mostly 80 degrees with about 30% humidity.


Good to know if we ever want to move out to the good ol US of A.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> If I'm having a rough day with my health that's what bothers me the most. I think of all the things I could or should be doing but can't. It sucks being an active person not being able to be active.


Tell me about it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or being an active person who's now too old and feeble to be active!


LOL, Tell me about that too. I definitely think that I am getting closer to that point than I like to admit sometimes. Even though I am actually not really that old.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive THUNDERSTORM pounding us now! Rain barrels are full & running over!
> 
> View attachment 299331


Eina. Good Luck. No wonder your garden and grass is so luscious.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just got done reading a long novel. Im not in the mood to read lol


That is my problem though I love reading and if I pick up a book now to read at work because I have nothing to do, then I don't want to do anything else becasue I then get stuck into reading and it takes over everything. Which is not good, because I do have work to do at home which would be put aside in favour of reading. I really need to learn some self control.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all,

Well I went to bed last night with a dry cough, sneezing, slightly scratchy throat and tossed and turned the whole night because I was either too hot or my body just was feeling wierd and could not get comfortable. I am staying at home today and I am waiting for my doctor to advise if I should get tested for the corona virus. I am sure it is just the normal flu, as it is our flu season now (I was not able to get a flu vacccine as I had just recovered from the flu and was struggling with my lungs still when the vaccine came out - beside I have heard that if you have never had the vaccine then the first time it hits you very bad and I did not think that this was the right time to start getting the vaccine) Anyway, we will see if I just have the normal flu or if I will be tested for covid-19.

I worry though, because if I do have it, Stephen is diabetic and he will probably have it by now as well. Which is so not good, I believe that diabetics are the worst cases here in SA for the covid-19 virus.

Anyway enough about covid, she has had enough talking about her for a while now and it is time to talk about something else.

So I have decided to get a crested gecko to put in my enclosure that I had for my baby tortoises. They have all be upgraded to their enclosure outside permantely and are very happy even in this winter weather. The eggs that were laid last year never hatched. So I wanted to put something in my enclsoure that I have. And after a lot of research I at first wanted to put an African Fat Tailed gecko in, but apparently we are not allowed to have them here in Cape Town. You can keep them in Durban which is wierd. So the next choices were a Pictus Gecko or a Crested Gecko.


Pictus Gecko

or the Crested Gecko:




I decided on the crested as they apparently live for 20 years and they look the closest to a dragon for me. (well for what I can keep in my enclosure - with it being a humid enclosure) The only draw back is that they do like to jump, so I will need to be careful and make sure that I keep an eye on the jumping so that it does not go and jump onto the cat or dog etc.

Anyway have an awesome Tuesday. And sorry for the long post.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Well I went to bed last night with a dry cough, sneezing, slightly scratchy throat and tossed and turned the whole night because I was either too hot or my body just was feeling wierd and could not get comfortable. I am staying at home today and I am waiting for my doctor to advise if I should get tested for the corona virus. I am sure it is just the normal flu, as it is our flu season now (I was not able to get a flu vacccine as I had just recovered from the flu and was struggling with my lungs still when the vaccine came out - beside I have heard that if you have never had the vaccine then the first time it hits you very bad and I did not think that this was the right time to start getting the vaccine) Anyway, we will see if I just have the normal flu or if I will be tested for covid-19.
> 
> I worry though, because if I do have it, Stephen is diabetic and he will probably have it by now as well. Which is so not good, I believe that diabetics are the worst cases here in SA for the covid-19 virus.
> 
> Anyway enough about covid, she has had enough talking about her for a while now and it is time to talk about something else.
> 
> So I have decided to get a crested gecko to put in my enclosure that I had for my baby tortoises. They have all be upgraded to their enclosure outside permantely and are very happy even in this winter weather. The eggs that were laid last year never hatched. So I wanted to put something in my enclsoure that I have. And after a lot of research I at first wanted to put an African Fat Tailed gecko in, but apparently we are not allowed to have them here in Cape Town. You can keep them in Durban which is wierd. So the next choices were a Pictus Gecko or a Crested Gecko.
> 
> View attachment 299347
> Pictus Gecko
> 
> or the Crested Gecko:
> 
> View attachment 299348
> 
> 
> I decided on the crested as they apparently live for 20 years and they look the closest to a dragon for me. (well for what I can keep in my enclosure - with it being a humid enclosure) The only draw back is that they do like to jump, so I will need to be careful and make sure that I keep an eye on the jumping so that it does not go and jump onto the cat or dog etc.
> 
> Anyway have an awesome Tuesday. And sorry for the long post.



Good update, but lets all collectively cross our fingers hoping you don’t have the dreaded COVID-19 virus! Geeze! It’s always something.

When do you pick up your new little friend? Interesting, 20 year life span.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good update, but lets all collectively cross our fingers hoping you don’t have the dreaded COVID-19 virus! Geeze! It’s always something.
> 
> When do you pick up your new little friend? Interesting, 20 year life span.


I have to still order him. But want to get the enclosure right for him first. Was intending to get a lizard that is more ground dwelling, but this one likes to climb, so want to make some climbing perches etc. for him first. But hopefully within the next two weeks or so.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Eina. Good Luck. No wonder your garden and grass is so luscious.



I’m sure the day will magically appear here soon when the storms stop, then nothing, and things will quickly die. But for now, it’s like the tropics. Hot hazy stramy humid soggy even. Sully was out in the down pour yesterday, she got a good bath. Scared her a bit too i think with massive THUNDER LIGHTNING and even HAIL! By the time the hail started, I’m pretty sure she was back in her hut.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure the day will magically appear here soon when the storms stop, then nothing, and things will quickly die. But for now, it’s like the tropics. Hot hazy stramy humid soggy even. Sully was out in the down pour yesterday, she got a good bath. Scared her a bit too i think with massive THUNDER LIGHTNING and even HAIL! By the time the hail started, I’m pretty sure she was back in her hut.


Well that is certianly one way for her to get a bath in.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well that is certianly one way for her to get a bath in.



Yes, like a super car wash. Just needed some turtle wax!


----------



## Moozillion

Unless I am mistaken, I BELIEVE today is a PARTICULARY auspicious day: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE G!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Well I went to bed last night with a dry cough, sneezing, slightly scratchy throat and tossed and turned the whole night because I was either too hot or my body just was feeling wierd and could not get comfortable. I am staying at home today and I am waiting for my doctor to advise if I should get tested for the corona virus. I am sure it is just the normal flu, as it is our flu season now (I was not able to get a flu vacccine as I had just recovered from the flu and was struggling with my lungs still when the vaccine came out - beside I have heard that if you have never had the vaccine then the first time it hits you very bad and I did not think that this was the right time to start getting the vaccine) Anyway, we will see if I just have the normal flu or if I will be tested for covid-19.
> 
> I worry though, because if I do have it, Stephen is diabetic and he will probably have it by now as well. Which is so not good, I believe that diabetics are the worst cases here in SA for the covid-19 virus.
> 
> Anyway enough about covid, she has had enough talking about her for a while now and it is time to talk about something else.
> 
> So I have decided to get a crested gecko to put in my enclosure that I had for my baby tortoises. They have all be upgraded to their enclosure outside permantely and are very happy even in this winter weather. The eggs that were laid last year never hatched. So I wanted to put something in my enclsoure that I have. And after a lot of research I at first wanted to put an African Fat Tailed gecko in, but apparently we are not allowed to have them here in Cape Town. You can keep them in Durban which is wierd. So the next choices were a Pictus Gecko or a Crested Gecko.
> 
> View attachment 299347
> Pictus Gecko
> 
> or the Crested Gecko:
> 
> View attachment 299348
> 
> 
> I decided on the crested as they apparently live for 20 years and they look the closest to a dragon for me. (well for what I can keep in my enclosure - with it being a humid enclosure) The only draw back is that they do like to jump, so I will need to be careful and make sure that I keep an eye on the jumping so that it does not go and jump onto the cat or dog etc.
> 
> Anyway have an awesome Tuesday. And sorry for the long post.


Don't ever apologize for a long post. I make long posts frequently, and I don't apologize for them. I am a gabby person, and will make a long post iffen I want to. You make all the long posts you want. They will either read them, or they won't


----------



## Maggie3fan

Moozillion said:


> Unless I am mistaken, I BELIEVE today is a PARTICULARY auspicious day: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE G!!!!


Really? I thought it was tomorrow Happy b'day sis...and many more to come


----------



## CarolM

A Very Happy Birthday Yvonne. I hope it is an awesome day.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Don't ever apologize for a long post. I make long posts frequently, and I don't apologize for them. I am a gabby person, and will make a long post iffen I want to. You make all the long posts you want. They will either read them, or they won't


Thank you Maggie. appreciate the support. To be honest, I am most probably not really sorry, as I do tend to like posting long posts most of the time. But every now and then I feel guilty and feel the need to apologies. Go Figure. Silly me.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Thank you Maggie. appreciate the support. To be honest, I am most probably not really sorry, as I do tend to like posting long posts most of the time. But every now and then I feel guilty and feel the need to apologies. Go Figure. Silly me.


Guilt is something I don't feel


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Tell me about it.





CarolM said:


> LOL, Tell me about that too. I definitely think that I am getting closer to that point than I like to admit sometimes. Even though I am actually not really that old.


I basically am different. I am a very lazy person, yet, I have a 3 bdrm 2 bth house with gardens and lawn. I must take care of all that, but then I have 18 parakeets 15 box turtles 2 cats and 3 tortoises. So I decide what to care for everyday. And sometimes I just hold down the couch and watch old movies all day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> Unless I am mistaken, I BELIEVE today is a PARTICULARY auspicious day: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE G!!!!


Yup, it sure is. And thank you for remembering! Nothing special planned. My daughter just brought me a plate of freshly made brownies and a pair of the type of flip flops I've been wanting (Sketcher brand). (My 8 mos old kitten just hooked her tail over my desk lamp, it fell and scared her and now I have bloody skid marks on both arms and my thighs.)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Birthday Yvonne! Hope u have a great one


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Happy Birthday Yvonne!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Moozillion said:


> Unless I am mistaken, I BELIEVE today is a PARTICULARY auspicious day: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE G!!!!


How damned embarrassing it can be when a relative stranger can announce my sister's b'day, and I the sister, mostly either forget or remember the wrong date. Damn, Happy day Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, everyone, and don't worry, Maggie. after 82 of them one tends to forget about it themselves!

I'm turning the computer off now, so don't think I'm ignoring you all.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> How damned embarrassing it can be when a relative stranger can announce my sister's b'day, and I the sister, mostly either forget or remember the wrong date. Damn, Happy day Yvonne


OMG that is why I stay married to my wife- her parents are the absolute best! They have given or sent me a birthday card for every birthday since I married their daughter 23 years ago. My parents combined couldn't hit 12 even when my pops was alive. But hell she put enough work in early!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow.....glad we didnt all miss It! Happy Birthday @Yvonne G & many many more!


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Guilt is something I don't feel


Good on you. I on the other hand feel it way too often.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I basically am different. I am a very lazy person, yet, I have a 3 bdrm 2 bth house with gardens and lawn. I must take care of all that, but then I have 18 parakeets 15 box turtles 2 cats and 3 tortoises. So I decide what to care for everyday. And sometimes I just hold down the couch and watch old movies all day.


I think you have more than enough to do, just want to watch movies all day sometimes. I can definitely understand that.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yup, it sure is. And thank you for remembering! Nothing special planned. My daughter just brought me a plate of freshly made brownies and a pair of the type of flip flops I've been wanting (Sketcher brand). (My 8 mos old kitten just hooked her tail over my desk lamp, it fell and scared her and now I have bloody skid marks on both arms and my thighs.)


Oh dear. Well you won't forget this one very soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I like crochet too. Self taught, mostly. I haven't done any crochet in a while because the weather has been uncomfortably warm. Usually when I'm working on a crochet project, there's a cat in my lap and the project resting on top of the cat.


I enjoy any type of hand needlework. But I can't just make myself do it. I have to be inspired by the project to be able to keep working on it. The type I've really not been able to understand is knitting until lately. I love the patterns but for some reason it's really hard for me to count the stitches. If I make a booboo, I can't fix it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is my problem though I love reading and if I pick up a book now to read at work because I have nothing to do, then I don't want to do anything else becasue I then get stuck into reading and it takes over everything. Which is not good, because I do have work to do at home which would be put aside in favour of reading. I really need to learn some self control.


I hear ya. I need to learn that too. But you know what they say about old birds.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Well I went to bed last night with a dry cough, sneezing, slightly scratchy throat and tossed and turned the whole night because I was either too hot or my body just was feeling wierd and could not get comfortable. I am staying at home today and I am waiting for my doctor to advise if I should get tested for the corona virus. I am sure it is just the normal flu, as it is our flu season now (I was not able to get a flu vacccine as I had just recovered from the flu and was struggling with my lungs still when the vaccine came out - beside I have heard that if you have never had the vaccine then the first time it hits you very bad and I did not think that this was the right time to start getting the vaccine) Anyway, we will see if I just have the normal flu or if I will be tested for covid-19.
> 
> I worry though, because if I do have it, Stephen is diabetic and he will probably have it by now as well. Which is so not good, I believe that diabetics are the worst cases here in SA for the covid-19 virus.
> 
> Anyway enough about covid, she has had enough talking about her for a while now and it is time to talk about something else.
> 
> So I have decided to get a crested gecko to put in my enclosure that I had for my baby tortoises. They have all be upgraded to their enclosure outside permantely and are very happy even in this winter weather. The eggs that were laid last year never hatched. So I wanted to put something in my enclsoure that I have. And after a lot of research I at first wanted to put an African Fat Tailed gecko in, but apparently we are not allowed to have them here in Cape Town. You can keep them in Durban which is wierd. So the next choices were a Pictus Gecko or a Crested Gecko.
> 
> View attachment 299347
> Pictus Gecko
> 
> or the Crested Gecko:
> 
> View attachment 299348
> 
> 
> I decided on the crested as they apparently live for 20 years and they look the closest to a dragon for me. (well for what I can keep in my enclosure - with it being a humid enclosure) The only draw back is that they do like to jump, so I will need to be careful and make sure that I keep an eye on the jumping so that it does not go and jump onto the cat or dog etc.
> 
> Anyway have an awesome Tuesday. And sorry for the long post.


You have a good Tuesday too! Long posts never bother me. Hopefully they'll test you and let you know what you're fighting. And Why oh why do those critters always have a smile on their face? ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Don't ever apologize for a long post. I make long posts frequently, and I don't apologize for them. I am a gabby person, and will make a long post iffen I want to. You make all the long posts you want. They will either read them, or they won't


Yep. Sometimes it takes a few more words to make things clear.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I hear ya. I need to learn that too. But you know what they say about old birds.


Oh it might be old dogs...too


----------



## Cathie G

Well...we finally got a thunderstorm with some rain. Yeah!!!! It'll break up that stagnant choke hold that the heat has had on us for days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those of us in the greater Northeastern USA (and prob broader). Uni Maryland has a pretty good weed & plant ID website available. Just used it again to re-find Smartweed for another post...



Weed Identification Photos | University of Maryland Extension


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well...we finally got a thunderstorm with some rain. Yeah!!!! It'll break up that stagnant choke hold that the heat has had on us for days.


The temperature dropped from 93°f to 72°f in around 15 minutes. Leave it to Ohio. If you don't like the weather right now give it a few. You can at least count on it. It will change.??????


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> For those of us in the greater Northeastern USA (and prob broader). Uni Maryland has a pretty good weed & plant ID website available. Just used it again to re-find Smartweed for another post...
> 
> 
> 
> Weed Identification Photos | University of Maryland Extension


I love the site. Ohio has a lot of similar weeds. The good photos make it easier to identify what you have.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> The temperature dropped from 93°f to 72°f in around 15 minutes. Leave it to Ohio. If you don't like the weather right now give it a few. You can at least count on it. It will change.??????



Happens here too. A quick moving front moves all the nasty hot muggy air out. Thunderstorms. Repeat. Big storm moving up the coastline might bring even more heat rain humidity by Thursday..


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thank you Maggie. appreciate the support. To be honest, I am most probably not really sorry, as I do tend to like posting long posts most of the time. But every now and then I feel guilty and feel the need to apologies. Go Figure. Silly me.


Yes silly you. I used to roll on the floor laughing over ur take on the weeks happenings here in the CDR.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep. Hot n muggy confirmed. Capital Weather Team confirms... 90 again

We were worried there for a sec...but DC managed to hit 90 degrees again today, extending the streak to 12 straight days!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I try to refer people to their Cooperative Extension Service whenever possible. They use good science and translate it into plain, understandable English.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happens here too. A quick moving front moves all the nasty hot muggy air out. Thunderstorms. Repeat. Big storm moving up the coastline might bring even more heat rain humidity by Thursday..


We had air quality alerts for the last 2 days but it's been hazy and hot for a lot more. It was in the process of breaking records for the length of time we had 90°+. Well...I have clean fresh air to breathe again. And my WiFi weather thingys are still saying 72°....?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I try to refer people to their Cooperative Extension Service whenever possible. They use good science and translate it into plain, understandable English.



Yep. Always good - or at least usually good.


----------



## Cathie G

I love the sound of thunder. I've got a summer rain thunder going on here. It's not raining but I can hear it in the distance. It may just fly by. By the sound of it right now Maybe Not!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> Well I went to bed last night with a dry cough, sneezing, slightly scratchy throat and tossed and turned the whole night because I was either too hot or my body just was feeling wierd and could not get comfortable. I am staying at home today and I am waiting for my doctor to advise if I should get tested for the corona virus. I am sure it is just the normal flu, as it is our flu season now (I was not able to get a flu vacccine as I had just recovered from the flu and was struggling with my lungs still when the vaccine came out - beside I have heard that if you have never had the vaccine then the first time it hits you very bad and I did not think that this was the right time to start getting the vaccine) Anyway, we will see if I just have the normal flu or if I will be tested for covid-19.
> 
> I worry though, because if I do have it, Stephen is diabetic and he will probably have it by now as well. Which is so not good, I believe that diabetics are the worst cases here in SA for the covid-19 virus.
> 
> Anyway enough about covid, she has had enough talking about her for a while now and it is time to talk about something else.
> 
> So I have decided to get a crested gecko to put in my enclosure that I had for my baby tortoises. They have all be upgraded to their enclosure outside permantely and are very happy even in this winter weather. The eggs that were laid last year never hatched. So I wanted to put something in my enclsoure that I have. And after a lot of research I at first wanted to put an African Fat Tailed gecko in, but apparently we are not allowed to have them here in Cape Town. You can keep them in Durban which is wierd. So the next choices were a Pictus Gecko or a Crested Gecko.
> 
> View attachment 299347
> Pictus Gecko
> 
> or the Crested Gecko:
> 
> View attachment 299348
> 
> 
> I decided on the crested as they apparently live for 20 years and they look the closest to a dragon for me. (well for what I can keep in my enclosure - with it being a humid enclosure) The only draw back is that they do like to jump, so I will need to be careful and make sure that I keep an eye on the jumping so that it does not go and jump onto the cat or dog etc.
> 
> Anyway have an awesome Tuesday. And sorry for the long post.


Well I’ll be hoping for negative Covid results and praying that whatever it is passes quickly! Can’t wait to see the gecko.. he looks pretty cool... would ya believe that I’ve never had one??? ??


----------



## EllieMay

All good things take time....

Hope your having a great Birthday Yvonne!


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon all! Took me a while to get caught up today.. Yesterday’s visit with my dad at MD Anderson was packed full of appointments. I really liked their team and left last night feeling positive. The oncologist used terms like “early stages” and “curative treatment” so that was really optimistic... I came home last night to try and put some things in order and will be headed back in the morning early. There are more appointments and tests and procedures tomorrow and Thursday... I think ultimately we are headed for surgery that will require a weeks stay but this is all really a drop in the bucket if he comes through cancer free... 

On another note, I have 4 deer that are mostly staying in the pasture and I saw the momma fox while riding the horse earlier...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well I’ll be hoping for negative Covid results and praying that whatever it is passes quickly! Can’t wait to see the gecko.. he looks pretty cool... would ya believe that I’ve never had one??? ??


Just a matter of time with you...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I love the sound of thunder. I've got a summer rain thunder going on here. It's not raining but I can hear it in the distance. It may just fly by. By the sound of it right now Maybe Not!


I love to watch it storm... sky lightening with a light rain on a clear night)


----------



## EllieMay

Real time photos! The horse is curious about the visitors but he doesn’t venture out on that side of the pasture much yet...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Real time photos! The horse is curious about the visitors but he doesn’t venture out on that side of the pasture much yet...
> View attachment 299423
> View attachment 299424
> View attachment 299425
> View attachment 299426
> View attachment 299427


So pretty, does he have a name? I thought he was a quarter horse, but his chest is kinda narrow and he's tall, Thoroughbred?


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Guilt is something I don't feel


That is such a lie. I was raised a Catholic, meaning I felt guilty when it rained...blame Covid on me! I can take it...nuts


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So pretty, does he have a name? I thought he was a quarter horse, but his chest is kinda narrow and he's tall, Thoroughbred?


He is a quarter horse.. he just isn’t built up right now.. he’s getting there though...his name is Ready... as I’m Ready to Go


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m ready for some COOLER less humid weather!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m ready for some COOLER less humid weather!


You and me both!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> You and me both!



and now we have a tropical storm building....heading from y’all up our way.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m ready for some COOLER less humid weather!


Yes! When I walked outside this morning before daylight, the humidity took my breath away!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I love to watch it storm... sky lightening with a light rain on a clear night)


We wound up getting a good downpour with more thunder. The temperature dropped 21 degrees. It's right back up there with air quality alerts today and tomorrow, but more pop up storms forecast on their way. I could feel a difference with the first one. It was beautiful.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> All good things take time....
> View attachment 299400
> Hope your having a great Birthday Yvonne!


 I can't keep up with her. Did she ever become a full grown adult??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Real time photos! The horse is curious about the visitors but he doesn’t venture out on that side of the pasture much yet...
> View attachment 299423
> View attachment 299424
> View attachment 299425
> View attachment 299426
> View attachment 299427


Ready is really beautiful. I can't wait to see him while under your care for awhile...


----------



## EllieMay

=TOO DARN HOT


----------



## EllieMay

thats at home, a whole 5 egrees COOLER!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thunderstorms here at the moment and 90 tomorrow.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now we know what it feels like to live in a closed chamber lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

This is like purchasing a Jaguar, starting it up, turn on to the freeway, & now you realize there’s more to driving a car than steering...

Still shaking my head...https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-5


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 299516
> 
> thats at home, a whole 5 egrees COOLER!



Yep we’ve been like this for many days now.... it’s killing me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> This is like purchasing a Jaguar, starting it up, turn on to the freeway, & now you realize there’s more to driving a car than steering...
> 
> Still shaking my head...https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-5


That thread lmao!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im not stepping foot in there


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> This is like purchasing a Jaguar, starting it up, turn on to the freeway, & now you realize there’s more to driving a car than steering...
> 
> Still shaking my head...https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-5


I'm curious.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I can't keep up with her. Did she ever become a full grown adult??


Isn't age just a state of mind?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> This is like purchasing a Jaguar, starting it up, turn on to the freeway, & now you realize there’s more to driving a car than steering...
> 
> Still shaking my head... https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-5


Can we beg or bribe @jsheffield to mentor this one...?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm curious.


Oh me oh my. But I did see a young girl in there trying to help even though she's going through so much. Her step dad testing positive for covid. She's one of our members I try to watch just to see how she's doing.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Some of our younger (youngest) members are more savvy and/or more experienced than others when it comes to reptile care. Our very own @TechnoCheese comes across as much older and wiser than her actual age suggests. 

They (and We) all have to start somewhere.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some of our younger (youngest) members are more savvy and/or more experienced than others when it comes to reptile care. Our very own @TechnoCheese comes across as much older and wiser than her actual age suggests.
> 
> They (and We) all have to start somewhere.


I’ll agree that everyone starts somewhere but education is a choice these days.. those kinds of threads make me a little angry


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Started from the bottom, now we here lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’ll agree that everyone starts somewhere but education is a choice these days.. those kinds of threads make me a little angry


Say it EllieMay.. Aint ................. for that!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’ll agree that everyone starts somewhere but education is a choice these days.. those kinds of threads make me a little angry


More frustrated than angry, I think... Although maybe a _little_ _bit angry _toward the parents for not researching what they're getting into. Even the smartest kid needs help and support for something like a tortoise. We've seen plenty of threads with adults that need varying degrees of help with getting it right. 

The learning curve for a 13-year-old... with a hatchling tortoise... is HUGE. Usually we get to deal with the parents directly. However, we do have a number of new, young members on the forum, and well... We need to raise them right.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some of our younger (youngest) members are more savvy and/or more experienced than others when it comes to reptile care. Our very own @TechnoCheese comes across as much older and wiser than her actual age suggests.
> 
> They (and We) all have to start somewhere.


I agree.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m ready for some COOLER less humid weather!


It was 75 degrees today with bright sun and 25% humidity...come to Oregon


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Say it EllieMay.. Aint ................. for that!


SNORTING!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> More frustrated than angry, I think... Although maybe a _little_ _bit angry _toward the parents for not researching what they're getting into. Even the smartest kid needs help and support for something like a tortoise. We've seen plenty of threads with adults that need varying degrees of help with getting it right.
> 
> The learning curve for a 13-year-old... with a hatchling tortoise... is HUGE. Usually we get to deal with the parents directly. However, we do have a number of new, young members on the forum, and well... We need to raise them right.


I think people are getting played! It almost looks like some of the questions are researched to be dumb.. if you would ask all the questions in a thread, why wouldn’t you look them up.. it’s like playing for a reaction! I guess I’m just a cynical soul???


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I agree.


I have no problem admitting that I am occasionally wrong though))


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> More frustrated than angry, I think... Although maybe a _little_ _bit angry _toward the parents for not researching what they're getting into. Even the smartest kid needs help and support for something like a tortoise. We've seen plenty of threads with adults that need varying degrees of help with getting it right.
> 
> The learning curve for a 13-year-old... with a hatchling tortoise... is HUGE. Usually we get to deal with the parents directly. However, we do have a number of new, young members on the forum, and well... We need to raise them right.


At 13, if you are technical enough to find this forum, you can surely utilize the resources?? Tough love!!! But Yes, I know.... even my daughter says I’m a hard sell..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its not over.. still going hahaha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some of our younger (youngest) members are more savvy and/or more experienced than others when it comes to reptile care. Our very own @TechnoCheese comes across as much older and wiser than her actual age suggests.
> 
> They (and We) all have to start somewhere.


HER??? I have always thought TechnoCheese was male lol!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its not over.. still going hahaha


I probably shouldn’t go there right now.. my daughter has pissed me off and I may be biased... but I’m honest ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I snorted


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I snorted


Yes!!!!! I just did the elbow punch thingy.. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yes!!!!! I just did the elbow punch thingy.. ?


Ok... what the hell is the elbow punch thingy??? Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok... what the hell is the elbow punch thingy??? Lol


You know!!! The thing your boy does when he’s all excited and got something right. He’s like “Yessss!” And makes the fist and pulls his elbow back??? I don’t know how the heck to explain something like that???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes! Well done.. i would have never been able to explain that lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U deserve another elbow punch thingy


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U deserve another elbow punch thingy


Yesss.. with another glass of wine!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Let the snorts begin!! In 3–2-1....?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Possibly could have been there and done that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Try this one! And u get an elbow punch thingy


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Can we beg or bribe @jsheffield to mentor this one...?



Good idea. Piecemeal purchasing items & panic requests for info.....etc. A “Mentor Program” sounds like a good idea. Possibly more effective too. I’m sure getting “help” from too many folks is confusing at best.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> It was 75 degrees today with bright sun and 25% humidity...come to Oregon



I hear you! I lived in Monterey for 2 years, loved it. Your weather in Oregon & Washington state seems wet but at least mild. Our long-term forecast is all 90 plus.....next weekend temps over 100. Plus, we have a Tropical Storm working it’s way here tomorrow - more heat, rain & high temps!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I think people are getting played! It almost looks like some of the questions are researched to be dumb.. if you would ask all the questions in a thread, why wouldn’t you look them up.. it’s like playing for a reaction! I guess I’m just a cynical soul???


I had the same thought.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I hear you! I lived in Monterey for 2 years, loved it. Your weather in Oregon & Washington state seems wet but at least mild. Our long-term forecast is all 90 plus.....next weekend temps over 100. Plus, we have a Tropical Storm working it’s way here tomorrow - more heat, rain & high temps!


We are going into a heatwave starting tomorrow with a high of 80 degrees.Oregon's weather is almost perfect almost all the time


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I had the same thought.



Me too....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Good idea. Piecemeal purchasing items & panic requests for info.....etc. A “Mentor Program” sounds like a good idea. Possibly more effective too. I’m sure getting “help” from too many folks is confusing at best.


Just recently the softer kinder me noticed that when a newb asks their first question or statement, "my Salcutta baby stopped eating". They are sorta jumped on with a freakin barrage of questions by 3 or 4 people saying all the same things. What are your temps, humidity, lights' Heck, it would make me semi hostile. I'm coming in late on this 'mentor' thing, but it just might be a good idea to set up some kind of a mentor program. For one that would be good to stopping repeat replies. Those smarter than I should talk about it. lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I think people are getting played! It almost looks like some of the questions are researched to be dumb.. if you would ask all the questions in a thread, why wouldn’t you look them up.. it’s like playing for a reaction! I guess I’m just a cynical soul???



Lots of people ask lots of questions that are just as easily researched. I think ppl like having others do their research! Or like being told What to do!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of people ask lots of questions that are just as easily researched. I think ppl like having others do their research! Or like being told What to do!


Actually, I recently had that exact experience. I'm not an idiot, I CAN research a subject my own self. However, I posted my question and I was answered by one of those, 'smarter than I members' who I happen to like a lot. And because my dumba** question really was dumb, the comments to me were pretty sarcastic. I asked a dumb question because the answer was so obvious that I didn't see it, really. Frankly, I think the reasoning behind not doing your own research is because of...taaaa daaa...laziness


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Does anybody know how to get this darn toothpaste on to the toothbrush??? No instructions smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 299542


I would freakin stomp you into that damn tube. You did that just for the photo, right?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Just recently the softer kinder me noticed that when a newb asks their first question or statement, "my Salcutta baby stopped eating". They are sorta jumped on with a freakin barrage of questions by 3 or 4 people saying all the same things. What are your temps, humidity, lights' Heck, it would make me semi hostile. I'm coming in late on this 'mentor' thing, but it just might be a good idea to set up some kind of a mentor program. For one that would be good to stopping repeat replies. Those smarter than I should talk about it. lol



The advantage with a “mentor program” is that a new person with Sulcata questions could be paired up with a Sulcata owner who maybe also lives in the same area, state, region. Of course “Master Gurus” (Like Yvonne, Tom, Will, MarkW, Zovick, etc) would always be able to provide their sage wisdom. But if a NEWB was receptive to a willing mentor it might help. Would eliminate the barrage of similar questions/answers, and the mentor can always reach out. Etc. Of course, as with anything the devil is in the details. We couldn't get the Photo Contest to run last year, so this might even be more challenging to administer. Anyhow, just some random thoughts.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I would freakin stomp you into that damn tube. You did that just for the photo, right?


Thats just a google pic lolll


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats just a google pic lolll


I'm so darn stupid I always fall for your lousy tricks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so darn stupid I always fall for your lousy tricks


Thats what friends are for


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> The advantage with a “mentor program” is that a new person with Sulcata questions could be paired up with a Sulcata owner who maybe also lives in the same area, state, region. Of course “Master Gurus” (Like Yvonne, Tom, Will, MarkW, Zovick, etc) would always be able to provide their sage wisdom. But if a NEWB was receptive to a willing mentor it might help. Would eliminate the barrage of similar questions/answers, and the mentor can always reach out. Etc. Of course, as with anything the devil is in the details. We couldn't get the Photo Contest to run last year, so this might even be more challenging to administer. Anyhow, just some random thoughts.


What irritates me about answers to newbie questions is when no one answers for a while then a different newbie jumps in with the wrong answer.

I wish people would refer those repeat questions to our FAQ section.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Does anybody know how to get this darn toothpaste on to the toothbrush??? No instructions smh


Yes, but how much toothpaste do you put on the toothbrush? If you do it like a toothpaste commercial, you waste a lot of toothpaste...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, but how much toothpaste do you put on the toothbrush? If you do it like a toothpaste commercial, you waste a lot of toothpaste...


 I do that! Im done brushing and around my mouth looks like ive been up to no good hahhaa


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> The advantage with a “mentor program” is that a new person with Sulcata questions could be paired up with a Sulcata owner who maybe also lives in the same area, state, region. Of course “Master Gurus” (Like Yvonne, Tom, Will, MarkW, Zovick, etc) would always be able to provide their sage wisdom. But if a NEWB was receptive to a willing mentor it might help. Would eliminate the barrage of similar questions/answers, and the mentor can always reach out. Etc. Of course, as with anything the devil is in the details. We couldn't get the Photo Contest to run last year, so this might even be more challenging to administer. Anyhow, just some random thoughts.


Unfortunately, we don't have a budget to pay the mentors... And from a volunteer (or voluntary) standpoint, it's a _lot_ of work.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do that! Im done brushing and around my mouth looks like ive been up to no good hahhaa


And for u sick minds out there... i meant eating a marshmallow donut


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Some TFO members may or may not be aware by now just how lucky they are to have been located geographically close to @JoesMum in the UK or @ZEROPILOT in South Florida, especially where their species of tortoises matched up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Unfortunately, we don't have a budget to pay the mentors... And from a volunteer (or voluntary) standpoint, it's a _lot_ of work.



Nagh, no budget needed. Just Senior TFO folks helping Brandy New TFO newbies. But, i know, it still takes time. Id be more than willing to ease @Chubbs the tegu out of his dark hidden corners.! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of people ask lots of questions that are just as easily researched. I think ppl like having others do their research! Or like being told What to do!


I agree... but, that many questions just seemed a little off.. I’m a firm believer in asking when you don’t know something but you have to be willing to learn.. and to listen to the correct answer.. 

We just got a questionnaire from the school system about wether we want to send our children to school or do at home learning... I don’t even have to think about it.....I’M NO TEACHER... my son will not benefit from at home learning at all.....and he’s exceptionally smart.. I can teach him about one thing but I can’t explain the countless things that are needed for furthering an education.. the older children who can read the tools to teach would be fine...


----------



## TechnoCheese

Pastel Tortie said:


> More frustrated than angry, I think... Although maybe a _little_ _bit angry _toward the parents for not researching what they're getting into. Even the smartest kid needs help and support for something like a tortoise. We've seen plenty of threads with adults that need varying degrees of help with getting it right.
> 
> The learning curve for a 13-year-old... with a hatchling tortoise... is HUGE. Usually we get to deal with the parents directly. However, we do have a number of new, young members on the forum, and well... We need to raise them right.


I can definitely agree with this. Nothing like getting a sulcata as your first reptile (and pet, for that matter) at the age of 12, only to realize that your 1 and a half year of research was done in all of the wrong places 

Good thing I found the forum! Definitely saved Curtis, and gave me the information to take in my new boy, Button


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Actually, I recently had that exact experience. I'm not an idiot, I CAN research a subject my own self. However, I posted my question and I was answered by one of those, 'smarter than I members' who I happen to like a lot. And because my dumba** question really was dumb, the comments to me were pretty sarcastic. I asked a dumb question because the answer was so obvious that I didn't see it, really. Frankly, I think the reasoning behind not doing your own research is because of...taaaa daaa...laziness



I don’t think that’s the same at all... one question is just that ... simply a question. Everyone does that and there really aren’t dumb questions.. if there were, I’d be the queen of them.... I guess what I was really thinking was that this kid made a conscious decision to get a pet not once, but twice... and he/she seems absolutely clueless.. yet they have clearly made some decisions about the care they will provide.... just seemed kind of suspicious...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> The advantage with a “mentor program” is that a new person with Sulcata questions could be paired up with a Sulcata owner who maybe also lives in the same area, state, region. Of course “Master Gurus” (Like Yvonne, Tom, Will, MarkW, Zovick, etc) would always be able to provide their sage wisdom. But if a NEWB was receptive to a willing mentor it might help. Would eliminate the barrage of similar questions/answers, and the mentor can always reach out. Etc. Of course, as with anything the devil is in the details. We couldn't get the Photo Contest to run last year, so this might even be more challenging to administer. Anyhow, just some random thoughts.



I like that train of thought!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> What irritates me about answers to newbie questions is when no one answers for a while then a different newbie jumps in with the wrong answer.
> 
> I wish people would refer those repeat questions to our FAQ section.


AGREE


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I like that train of thought!


God bless the soul that gets u as a mentor ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Unfortunately, we don't have a budget to pay the mentors... And from a volunteer (or voluntary) standpoint, it's a _lot_ of work.



I think it would be difficult to weed out the “just a phase” owners from the “committed”.... but I would help someone that seemed true.


----------



## EllieMay

TechnoCheese said:


> I can definitely agree with this. Nothing like getting a sulcata as your first reptile (and pet, for that matter) at the age of 12, only to realize that your 1 and a half year of research was done in all of the wrong places
> 
> Good thing I found the forum! Definitely saved Curtis, and gave me the information to take in my new boy, Button
> View attachment 299579



Your an exception to most every teenage rule! Your torts are lucky to have you.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God bless the soul that gets u as a mentor ?


Yeah.. there’s very few subjects that I would be beneficial as a mentor.... but God does bless people so it could happen ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yeah.. there’s very few subjects that I would be beneficial as a mentor.... but God does bless people so it could happen ?


Bless me to win powerball ? not be a mentor


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have no problem admitting that I am occasionally wrong though))


Well...I enjoy a good brain storm. I ask my friends, " what do you really think of my idea on some projects?" They know I'm asking for them to share all the negatives they have on a subject.hehehe...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok.. its thirsty thursday.. so im gonna mentor myself to drive to the liquor store right now. ✌


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I snorted


Oh no! Eek!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U know its hot out when jack is sitting under the ac drip lol


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I had the same thought.


Yes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Bless me to win powerball ? not be a mentor


Then you can fund the mentor program! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> What irritates me about answers to newbie questions is when no one answers for a while then a different newbie jumps in with the wrong answer.
> 
> I wish people would refer those repeat questions to our FAQ section.


I'll remember that. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U know its hot out when jack is sitting under the ac drip lol
> View attachment 299587


Where's Alvin?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Then you can fund the mentor program! ?


Hahahahaha...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Where's Alvin?


Havent seen him  been watching for fur in jacks poop lol per EllieMay


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I had the same thought.


It did also occur to me. That being said, you never know (especially with a new member) the exact background and context of the situation.

They probably are looking for attention, to some degree, but haven't figured out how to do that yet. Navigating the forum and figuring out the unwritten rules of how some of these Off Topic threads work can present a steep learning curve too, but it's easier and generally more acceptable to seek attention that (this) way.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think that’s the same at all... one question is just that ... simply a question. Everyone does that and there really aren’t dumb questions.. if there were, I’d be the queen of them.... I guess what I was really thinking was that this kid made a conscious decision to get a pet not once, but twice... and he/she seems absolutely clueless.. yet they have clearly made some decisions about the care they will provide.... just seemed kind of suspicious...


Yea. Who let's a 13 year old buy 2 babies? Also let their child go online and tell about releasing a captive non native reptile. But?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Then you can fund the mentor program! ?


Thats exactly what i was thinking! U read my mind


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Havent seen him  been watching for fur in jacks poop lol per EllieMay


He's probably just gathering up nuts for the winter.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yea. Who let's a 13 year old buy 2 babies? Also let their child go online and tell about releasing a captive non native reptile. But?


Who _lets_...? Who _funds_ a 13-year-old to buy two hatchling tortoises? 

I mean, sulcatas are relatively inexpensive... but redfoots?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe his parents are gathering up nuts for the winter


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of roasting chestnuts on the fire....yuck, our temps! 14 days now...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of roasting chestnuts on the fire....yuck, our temps! 14 days now...
> 
> View attachment 299592


Wow man! Hows that electric bill? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Who _lets_...? Who _funds_ a 13-year-old to buy two hatchling tortoises?
> 
> I mean, sulcatas are relatively inexpensive... but redfoots?


Yep.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe his parents are gathering up nuts for the winter


I've never seen a chipmunk in a tree. Maybe they just hang out in a burrow when it's hot hot hot.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I've never seen a chipmunk in a tree. Maybe they just hang out in a burrow when it's hot hot hot.


Yes they live underground


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Bless me to win powerball ? not be a mentor


MY powerball win shall not be denied through blessings to you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> MY powerball win shall not be denied through blessings to you


Well i have never heard of such selfishness!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> That is such a lie. I was raised a Catholic, meaning I felt guilty when it rained...blame Covid on me! I can take it...nuts


Nope Covid-19 is my fault! Wife and I got our Real ID’s so we could get our passports. COVID-19 cases were confirmed 3 weeks later. Sorry world


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Havent seen him  been watching for fur in jacks poop lol per EllieMay


Seee... I’m a great mentor already ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope Covid-19 is my fault! Wife and I got our Real ID’s so we could get our passports. COVID-19 cases were confirmed 3 weeks later. Sorry world


I knew Covid 19 was your fault, but I didn't wanna drop a dime on you


----------



## EllieMay

@Chubbs the tegu , you are just trying to start sh*1! I can’t belive you tagged me in that thread! (Ok, yes I can) but still ...someone like me has no business reading that! And. @Pastel Tortie , you are a good soul.. a much better person than I. I have much respect for you.... I don’t believe that cRap for one hot minute though!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> @Chubbs the tegu , you are just trying to start sh*1! I can’t belive you tagged me in that thread! (Ok, yes I can) but still ...someone like me has no business reading that! And. @Pastel Tortie , you are a good soul.. a much better person than I. I have much respect for you.... I don’t believe that cRap for one hot minute though!


I'm beginning to work on coming around to the idea that maybe this _is_ just a weird situation compared to what we're used to. There's still pieces we're missing, sure, but I think we may need to step back and consider that there may be some potential for language or cultural barrier that factors in here. 

Before coming to the U.S., he was on a French island with a wild caught redfoot (and the island is known to have a wild redfoot population) that he had to release before getting on the plane. I haven't asked why his family left the island, but I can think of some pretty persuasive tropical weather that could conceivably factor in there. 

English may or may not be his first language. It might be French. His parents' first language may or may not be French. Does it matter? Well, maybe... It could. If he speaks or types English better than his parents, it might explain why he's the one here on the TFO. But whatever the situation... At least he's here! Do you know how many people we've said, If only they came to us, we could have helped before it was too late. At least he's here. And this is a very challenging one, and (like the rest of you guys) I hope we're not getting played. I just don't want this one falling through the cracks if we made a bad call.

Again, a lot of questions I haven't asked. Many of them would be considered rather personal, and their bearing on the present situation may or may not matter.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm beginning to work on coming around to the idea that maybe this _is_ just a weird situation compared to what we're used to. There's still pieces we're missing, sure, but I think we may need to step back and consider that there may be some potential for language or cultural barrier that factors in here.
> 
> Before coming to the U.S., he was on a French island with a wild caught redfoot (and the island is known to have a wild redfoot population) that he had to release before getting on the plane. I haven't asked why his family left the island, but I can think of some pretty persuasive tropical weather that could conceivably factor in there.
> 
> English may or may not be his first language. It might be French. His parents' first language may or may not be French. Does it matter? Well, maybe... It could. If he speaks or types English better than his parents, it might explain why he's the one here on the TFO. But whatever the situation... At least he's here! Do you know how many people we've said, If only they came to us, we could have helped before it was too late. At least he's here. And this is a very challenging one, and (like the rest of you guys) I hope we're not getting played. I just don't want this one falling through the cracks if we made a bad call.
> 
> Again, a lot of questions I haven't asked. Many of them would be considered rather personal, and their bearing on the present situation may or may not matter.


Yeahhhh... I don’t want to lead the child beater ring if your right... but someone needs to tell him that his tote isn’t big enough to hold one fixture, let alone three... he will be building a damn oven! I don’t think I can since I don’t really believe the pitch.. I’m liable to be an ***.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning and happy Friday to all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I've never seen a chipmunk in a tree. Maybe they just hang out in a burrow when it's hot hot hot.





Redirect Notice


----------



## Maro2Bear

Aaaagh, good hot humid morning to all. I’m sending some rain up north to @Chubbs the tegu land. I think most of this storm will be just East of us to have any impacts. Darn. Emptied my water barrels in preps for more rain! The humidity is nasty again...

Das Storm


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yup. Headed here for late afternoon and tomorrow


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Yeahhhh... I don’t want to lead the child beater ring if your right... but someone needs to tell him that his tote isn’t big enough to hold one fixture, let alone three... he will be building a damn oven! I don’t think I can since I don’t really believe the pitch.. I’m liable to be an ***.



The “kid” is probably 23 and just having a good time with this practical joke....stringing along s many helpful folks as he can. Hes probaly posting all of this on The “Practical Jokes & Other Forum” .com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning and happy Friday to all!


Bite me


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> @Chubbs the tegu , you are just trying to start sh*1! I can’t belive you tagged me in that thread! (Ok, yes I can) but still ...someone like me has no business reading that! And. @Pastel Tortie , you are a good soul.. a much better person than I. I have much respect for you.... I don’t believe that cRap for one hot minute though!


His whole purpose here is to start trouble then he laughs like heck


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Bite me


Your TAURUS is shining thru ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> His whole purpose here is to start trouble then he laughs like heck


You taught me well master lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Your TAURUS is shining thru ?


Yes, I AM a Taurus, I'm a loyal friend, trustworthy, honest (mostly), 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> You taught me well master lol





Chubbs the tegu said:


> You taught me well master lol


me? I never acted this way until YOU came on the Forum and it's been an 'E' ticket ride ever since


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Strap in and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> MY powerball win shall not be denied through blessings to you


OMGosh Doc, you aren't going to join his insanity are you???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Strap in and enjoy the ride!


Don't you have a job or anything that takes you away from your computer?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> MY powerball win shall not be denied through blessings to you


That means you're on the hook for funding the TFO mentoring program if you win the Powerball. After all the COVID related deductions, of course. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaaagh, good hot humid morning to all. I’m sending some rain up north to @Chubbs the tegu land. I think most of this storm will be just East of us to have any impacts. Darn. Emptied my water barrels in preps for more rain! The humidity is nasty again...
> 
> Das Storm
> 
> View attachment 299636


Yeah, some of us here in Florida are having flashbacks about a tropical storm named Faye (2008). She made landfall in Florida FOUR times in 2008 and dropped enough slow moving rainfall to flood all sorts of inland places that had NEVER flooded before. Basically, if there was any kind of a basin in the landscape, Faye over-filled it. 

May your Faye 2020 be a kinder, gentler, fast moving storm!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> The “kid” is probably 23 and just having a good time with this practical joke....stringing along s many helpful folks as he can. Hes probaly posting all of this on The “Practical Jokes & Other Forum” .com


Fine, then he's old enough play the Powerball and be on the hook for funding the TFO mentoring program! ? After we spec out a top of the line redfoot enclosure worthy of a Powerball winner... 

If he's playing us, we should put him to work... Selling TFO calendars to raise money... To fund the pilot TFO mentoring program for new members who really need it! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Fine, then he's old enough play the Powerball and be on the hook for funding the TFO mentoring program! ? After we spec out a top of the line redfoot enclosure worthy of a Powerball winner...
> 
> If he's playing us, we should put him to work... Selling TFO calendars to raise money... To fund the pilot TFO mentoring program for new members who really need it! ?


Wouldnt it be easier to just whoop him with a belt? ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> His whole purpose here is to start trouble then he laughs like heck


RIGHT!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Chatterbugs! I got up early and skipped the first cup of coffee and forum time so I could go ride the horse before it got too hot... now I’m getting back on track... I’m actually off today. Should be on my way to Pensacola but we had to cancel that due to Covid..? I cant really say I’m disappointed... I need the down time! I actually made an appointment to get my hair done today... it’s probably been almost a year...luckily, I wear a ball cap well ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wouldnt it be easier to just whoop him with a belt? ?


Are you really in Massachusetts too? Maybe you can chat with his parents while you're at it.....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

And make sure he doesn't burn down their house.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are you really in Massachusetts too? Maybe you can chat with his parents while you're at it.....


Or TP their house


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Chatterbugs! I got up early and skipped the first cup of coffee and forum time so I could go ride the horse before it got too hot... now I’m getting back on track... I’m actually off today. Should be on my way to Pensacola but we had to cancel that due to Covid..? I cant really say I’m disappointed... I need the down time! I actually made an appointment to get my hair done today... it’s probably been almost a year...luckily, I wear a ball cap well ?


Ball cap + face mask = @EllieMay going incognito!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Chatterbugs! I got up early and skipped the first cup of coffee and forum time so I could go ride the horse before it got too hot... now I’m getting back on track... I’m actually off today. Should be on my way to Pensacola but we had to cancel that due to Covid..? I cant really say I’m disappointed... I need the down time! I actually made an appointment to get my hair done today... it’s probably been almost a year...luckily, I wear a ball cap well ?


Just make sure its a Patriots cap


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or TP their house


Could you imagine the reaction from the neighbors? It's COVID! ? ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh yeah! Theyd all be collecting it. Like lil chipmunks hoarding TP for the winter


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh yeah! Theyd all be collecting it. Like lil chipmunks hoarding TP for the winter


 "Will trade for substrate..."


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Fine, then he's old enough play the Powerball and be on the hook for funding the TFO mentoring program! ? After we spec out a top of the line redfoot enclosure worthy of a Powerball winner...
> 
> If he's playing us, we should put him to work... Selling TFO calendars to raise money... To fund the pilot TFO mentoring program for new members who really need it! ?



Nagh....no need to “Fund” the pilot TFO mentoring program. It would be another little star tacked under your profile. 
Mentoring alone is a “feel good” .... so a mentor can take pride in their ability to provide good, sound advice. Good thing Yvonne or Tom aren't on the TFO payroll - we couldn't afford them! @Chubbs the tegu - would owe us. 

I see this kid asking question after question, purchasing one item after another willy nilly with no game plan. Purchasing tubs with no lids, all kinds of questions on what to feed, on lights, on CHEs. and everything in between.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh....no need to “Fund” the pilot TFO mentoring program. It would be another little star tacked under your profile.
> Mentoring alone is a “feel good” .... so a mentor can take pride in their ability to provide good, sound advice. Good thing Yvonne or Tom aren't on the TFO payroll - we couldn't afford them! @Chubbs the tegu - would owe us.
> 
> I see this kid asking question after question, purchasing one item after another willy nilly with no game plan. Purchasing tubs with no lids, all kinds of questions on what to feed, on lights, on CHEs. and everything in between.


OMG! You made me snort coffee all over my keyboard. "Owe us money" just did it for me!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> "Will trade for substrate..."


don't play with him; I know he is funny, but he will only lead you to being monitored, or moderated, then he will laugh at you, or me


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are you really in Massachusetts too? Maybe you can chat with his parents while you're at it.....


Holy cats, you are suggesting that someone named after a fat lizard, has the ability to 'talk to his parents'. See, you are already helping him make a joke


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats, you are suggesting that someone named after a fat lizard, has the ability to 'talk to his parents'. See, you are already helping him make a joke


He keeps me laughing...And some mornings, that's even better than coffee!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats, you are suggesting that someone named after a fat lizard, has the ability to 'talk to his parents'. See, you are already helping him make a joke


He'd have to find them first.......


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! You made me snort coffee all over my keyboard. "Owe us money" just did it for me!!!


Thank god! Hopefully the keys stop working


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Does anyone know... What are the herp societies in the Massachusetts area like? Are they strong, well established, well attended?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank god! Hopefully the keys stop working


@Pastel Tortie you too? You want MY keys to get all sugered up and stick? I'm relatively certain that I have some sort of voice commands, it's not easy to lose me


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> @Pastel Tortie you too? You want MY keys to get all sugered up and stick? I'm relatively certain that I have some sort of voice commands, it's not easy to lose me


No, I don't want your keys to stick... You're tons of fun to read! Actually, I enjoy the way you and @Chubbs the tegu pick on each other (because I know you're friends)! 

You make me smile. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> No, I don't want your keys to stick... You're tons of fun to read! Actually, I enjoy the way you and @Chubbs the tegu pick on each other (because I know you're friends)!
> 
> You make me smile. ?


Shhhh she dosent like anybody to know


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We have a love hate relationship ( we love to hate each other)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Back to the weather.

How in the world am i going to keep the garden tidy?

?? *With TS Fay now well east and north of us and currently 89 at DCA, 90 is an easy get for today. This means we now have 15 consecutive days at 90 or higher. I think we will break the longest streak which is 21 ... we could easily have 24*


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Back to the weather.
> 
> How in the world am i going to keep the garden tidy?
> 
> ?? *With TS Fay now well east and north of us and currently 89 at DCA, 90 is an easy get for today. This means we now have 15 consecutive days at 90 or higher. I think we will break the longest streak which is 21 ... we could easily have 24*


Hrmm... Telekinesis?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You have a good Tuesday too! Long posts never bother me. Hopefully they'll test you and let you know what you're fighting. And Why oh why do those critters always have a smile on their face? ?


I did get tested and thankfully it is just normal flu. So back to the office on Monday.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I did get tested and thankfully it is just normal flu. So back to the office on Monday.


Sorry to hear you've had the flu, but I'm glad it's just the flu. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I did get tested and thankfully it is just normal flu. So back to the office on Monday.



?????????????????? yeah! Back to work!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well I’ll be hoping for negative Covid results and praying that whatever it is passes quickly! Can’t wait to see the gecko.. he looks pretty cool... would ya believe that I’ve never had one??? ??


It did come back negative. Yay. And I cannot wait to get my gecko. I apparently first have to get a transport permit and then once it is here I must apply for a captivity permit. It is taking longer than I anticipated. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon all! Took me a while to get caught up today.. Yesterday’s visit with my dad at MD Anderson was packed full of appointments. I really liked their team and left last night feeling positive. The oncologist used terms like “early stages” and “curative treatment” so that was really optimistic... I came home last night to try and put some things in order and will be headed back in the morning early. There are more appointments and tests and procedures tomorrow and Thursday... I think ultimately we are headed for surgery that will require a weeks stay but this is all really a drop in the bucket if he comes through cancer free...
> 
> On another note, I have 4 deer that are mostly staying in the pasture and I saw the momma fox while riding the horse earlier...


So glad that things are looking positive for your Dad.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sorry to hear you've had the flu, but I'm glad it's just the flu. Hope you feel better soon!



yes! Great, not COVID. But on the same topic, I’m struggling with the thought/reasoning of all of the people (families) cramped into vehicles in Florida, Texas & Arizona lined up for the COVID “test“ which to date is really not all that accurate.

Why queue up for LONG hours just for a questionable test? TV is showing LONG lines of cars waiting 10-18 hours or more just for the questionable test. Why? If I start seeing symptoms of COVID, i think wifey would simply lock me up in the wood shed & hook up a remote system to provide food & water. But, why would folks lock themselves in vehicles waiting? Eventually, if I get a fever, can’t breath & have “COVID - related” symptoms, I’ll call 911 and get on hold there. But the long lines just for testing? Just scratching my head. @Pastel Tortie - with your b/g why?


----------



## Lokkje

Excessive Heat - Warning from 7/10/2020 10:00:00 AM to 7/13/2020 8:00:00 PM
Phoenix Saturday low 91 high 115 Sunday low 93 high 117. Arrggghhhh!!!!


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> yes! Great, not COVID. But on the same topic, I’m struggling with the thought/reasoning of all of the people (families) cramped into vehicles in Florida, Texas & Arizona lined up for the COVID “test“ which to date is really not all that accurate.
> 
> Why queue up for LONG hours just for a questionable test? TV is showing LONG lines of cars waiting 10-18 hours or more just for the questionable test. Why? If I start seeing symptoms of COVID, i think wifey would simply lock me up in the wood shed & hook up a remote system to provide food & water. But, why would folks lock themselves in vehicles waiting? Eventually, if I get a fever, can’t breath & have “COVID - related” symptoms, I’ll call 911 and get on hold there. But the long lines just for testing? Just scratching my head. @Pastel Tortie - with your b/g why?


If I am exposed or think I have COVID either I don’t work 14 days or I sit in the heat for hours to be tested. As a physician I get testing priority but I won’t cut in front so for hours in 117 you sit. A better question is why we find ourselves doing stupid things like this rather than simply making enough tests so that we can actually test people instead of lying about it.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I did get tested and thankfully it is just normal flu. So back to the office on Monday.


Deep sigh!!!! That’s good news... still, I hope the flu is not getting you too low.. feel better!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sorry to hear you've had the flu, but I'm glad it's just the flu. Hope you feel better soon!


Thanks. I am glad it is normal flu. Who would have thought a year ago we would be saying things like that. Crazy world we live in.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> yes! Great, not COVID. But on the same topic, I’m struggling with the thought/reasoning of all of the people (families) cramped into vehicles in Florida, Texas & Arizona lined up for the COVID “test“ which to date is really not all that accurate.
> 
> Why queue up for LONG hours just for a questionable test? TV is showing LONG lines of cars waiting 10-18 hours or more just for the questionable test. Why? If I start seeing symptoms of COVID, i think wifey would simply lock me up in the wood shed & hook up a remote system to provide food & water. But, why would folks lock themselves in vehicles waiting? Eventually, if I get a fever, can’t breath & have “COVID - related” symptoms, I’ll call 911 and get on hold there. But the long lines just for testing? Just scratching my head. @Pastel Tortie - with your b/g why?


No thank you I am with you on that one as well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Deep sigh!!!! That’s good news... still, I hope the flu is not getting you too low.. feel better!


Thanks. I can handle the flu. So all is good.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> yes! Great, not COVID. But on the same topic, I’m struggling with the thought/reasoning of all of the people (families) cramped into vehicles in Florida, Texas & Arizona lined up for the COVID “test“ which to date is really not all that accurate.
> 
> Why queue up for LONG hours just for a questionable test? TV is showing LONG lines of cars waiting 10-18 hours or more just for the questionable test. Why? If I start seeing symptoms of COVID, i think wifey would simply lock me up in the wood shed & hook up a remote system to provide food & water. But, why would folks lock themselves in vehicles waiting? Eventually, if I get a fever, can’t breath & have “COVID - related” symptoms, I’ll call 911 and get on hold there. But the long lines just for testing? Just scratching my head. @Pastel Tortie - with your b/g why?


Such long lines for testing? For so many hours? In Florida?
Gosh, I don't think my attention span is anywhere near that long! 

As for sitting in vehicles... I suppose Florida has a fairly long history regarding that...
...from the hurricane evacuations of years ago that crawled along at a snail's pace... Eight hours is way too long to get out of any Florida county, period.
...to the little old ladies evacuating from some nasty forest fires (in 1998), who showed up at shelter sites with their car doors locked and windows rolled up, refusing to get out unless their pets (also locked in said vehicles with their pet parents) were taken care of. 

But geez... It's not like we're talking about fuel shortages right now... Although with the wait times you mentioned, with cars running the whole time so the air conditioning stays on (way too hot outside not to), maybe we should do testing at fuel stations! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Excessive Heat - Warning from 7/10/2020 10:00:00 AM to 7/13/2020 8:00:00 PM
> Phoenix Saturday low 91 high 115 Sunday low 93 high 117. Arrggghhhh!!!!


Yeah, but what's the heat index?  
Says the smarty-pants from Florida where we have to add a few more degrees for what it feels like with all the humidity. Pretty sure you still win, with those high temps!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I just want @Chubbs the tegu to find one guy in Massachusetts and install a CHE for him so he doesn't burn the house down. 

Is that really asking too much? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I did get tested and thankfully it is just normal flu. So back to the office on Monday.


I don't know if I should say yeah!!! or daggone it for you. I'll just say both and have a happily boring day at the office on Monday.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just want @Chubbs the tegu to find one guy in Massachusetts and install a CHE for him so he doesn't burn the house down.
> 
> Is that really asking too much? ? ? ? ? ?


If i went over there.. id be stuck there for 4 days being pelted with questions. Then his parents with bring me a glass of water... next thing inknow im waking up in a dark basement tied to a chair


----------



## CarolM

Okay, so I missed a few days again but have caught up again. Glad to see that everybody is okay. Sorry that you are all so frustrated with the newbie. I could not for some reason go onto the link that Mark posted but by the sounds of it maybe that was a good thing. 
So i have fixed up my enclosure in preperation for the new family member. And I am hoping that I get these permits sorted out asap.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i went over there.. id be stuck there for 4 days being pelted with questions. Then his parents with bring me a glass of water... next thing inknow im waking up in a dark basement tied to a chair


And then the house burns down


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i went over there.. id be stuck there for 4 days being pelted with questions. Then his parents with bring me a glass of water... next thing inknow im waking up in a dark basement tied to a chair


@Chubbs the tegu Just install the CHE, give him a quick lesson in physics (see, water really does warm up outside in July even if it's cloudy), do a quick welfare check on the tortoise, and then we'll let you throw the keeper in the nearest safe body of water. Surely he can swim, he's from an island. A very small island.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That one made me laugh haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i went over there.. id be stuck there for 4 days being pelted with questions. Then his parents with bring me a glass of water... next thing inknow im waking up in a dark basement tied to a chair


Nah. Gotta be smart about it. I would offer you a beer. 
_((Ooops. Plan is out of the bag... Abort mission....))_
LOL


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That one made me laugh haha


OMG!!! Talk about laughing. I just saw that DERN energizer bunny thing you posted. My sides hurt now.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Nah. Gotta be smart about it. I would offer you a beer.
> _((Ooops. Plan is out of the bag... Abort mission....))_
> LOL


You're in New Mexico... I'd have to send somebody else. 
@Lokkje Want to go on a road trip?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come on! Nobodys gonna waste a perfectly good beer on me


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're in New Mexico... I'd have to send somebody else.
> @Lokkje Want to go on a road trip?


Actually... I am currently in Indiana due to some life kicking me in the butt issues. And am
pondering where my next "residence" will be or if I will go back to NM. LOOONNGG STORY.
So who knows I might be singing the Mr Rogers song soon to some lucky forum member...
"Could you be mine,, would you be mine.. won't you be... my neighbor??"
LMAO


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lord.. i dont ask u for much. Please dont let it be me!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Actually... I am currently in Indiana due to some life kicking me in the butt issues. And am
> pondering where my next "residence" will be or if I will go back to NM. LOOONNGG STORY.
> So who knows I might be singing the Mr Rogers song soon to some lucky forum member...
> "Could you be mine,, would you be mine.. won't you be... my neighbor??"
> LMAO


Maybe you feel like going on a road trip? To Massachusetts?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Actually... I am currently in Indiana due to some life kicking me in the butt issues. And am
> pondering where my next "residence" will be or if I will go back to NM. LOOONNGG STORY.
> So who knows I might be singing the Mr Rogers song soon to some lucky forum member...
> "Could you be mine,, would you be mine.. won't you be... my neighbor??"
> LMAO


Seriously, we'll help you figure out a place, if we can. Make sure the new/old location is friendly for any species you have/want.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lord.. i dont ask u for much. Please dont let it be me!


Keep it up and I'll figure out a way to kidnap Maggie and bring her with me. I like road trips.

Pastel::: LOL Mass is one of those areas on my list of places to visit. I only have my little Russian monster and he's spoiled rotten with his own "room" basically.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're in New Mexico... I'd have to send somebody else.
> @Lokkje Want to go on a road trip?


You’re on!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Actually... I am currently in Indiana due to some life kicking me in the butt issues. And am
> pondering where my next "residence" will be or if I will go back to NM. LOOONNGG STORY.
> So who knows I might be singing the Mr Rogers song soon to some lucky forum member...
> "Could you be mine,, would you be mine.. won't you be... my neighbor??"
> LMAO


You can stay with pastel tortie in nice warm Fla. get urself 4 sulcatas if you want .. she wont mind


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Keep it up and I'll figure out a way to kidnap Maggie and bring her with me. I like road trips.
> 
> Pastel::: LOL Mass is one of those areas on my list of places to visit. I only have my little Russian monster and he's spoiled rotten with his own "room" basically.


If you let @maggie3fan drive, you'll get there quick, too! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You can stay with pastel tortie in nice warm Fla. get urself 4 sulcatas if you want .. she wont mind


Just don't bring hatchlings...... I'm not ready for a closed chamber enclosure!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just don't bring hatchlings...... I'm not ready for a closed chamber enclosure!


Dont worry. I know a 13 year old that can help you out with that


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Such long lines for testing? For so many hours? In Florida?
> Gosh, I don't think my attention span is anywhere near that long!
> 
> As for sitting in vehicles... I suppose Florida has a fairly long history regarding that...
> ...from the hurricane evacuations of years ago that crawled along at a snail's pace... Eight hours is way too long to get out of any Florida county, period.
> ...to the little old ladies evacuating from some nasty forest fires (in 1998), who showed up at shelter sites with their car doors locked and windows rolled up, refusing to get out unless their pets (also locked in said vehicles with their pet parents) were taken care of.
> 
> But geez... It's not like we're talking about fuel shortages right now... Although with the wait times you mentioned, with cars running the whole time so the air conditioning stays on (way too hot outside not to), maybe we should do testing at fuel stations! ?



Honestly. Why are people waiting in such long lines to just get tested? Maybe it was in Arizona where ppl were in line for hours and and hours to just get tested. 









Free COVID-19 testing in south Phoenix brings 3rd day of long lines, people turned away


Hundreds still waited for hours in their cars in 109-degree temperatures to be swabbed for COVID-19, and by 3 p.m., officials were turning people away.



www.azcentral.com





It might be better to drive ambulances & EMTs around the streets instead of having all of these folks queuing up. No?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont worry. I know a 13 year old that can help you out with that






Nickolas said:


> Do you have a microwave? ? Of course not for the tortoise, but to warm up the water! ?



And this just went down in there...... Oh my...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> And this just went down in there...... Oh my...



Crazy....and we have plenty of daylight left. Can’t wait for Episode 367


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Redirect Notice


They've always been a cute little animal to me. I've only really seen them in the mornings or evenings playing around flower beds. I haven't seen one for a long time. Hopefully they're doing ok.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

‘How do i get the water into the bowl?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ‘How do i get the water into the bowl?



I think with an eye dropper. Safer for 13 yo.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im waiting for guys riding around on unicycles and clowns juggling in there


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm beginning to work on coming around to the idea that maybe this _is_ just a weird situation compared to what we're used to. There's still pieces we're missing, sure, but I think we may need to step back and consider that there may be some potential for language or cultural barrier that factors in here.
> 
> Before coming to the U.S., he was on a French island with a wild caught redfoot (and the island is known to have a wild redfoot population) that he had to release before getting on the plane. I haven't asked why his family left the island, but I can think of some pretty persuasive tropical weather that could conceivably factor in there.
> 
> English may or may not be his first language. It might be French. His parents' first language may or may not be French. Does it matter? Well, maybe... It could. If he speaks or types English better than his parents, it might explain why he's the one here on the TFO. But whatever the situation... At least he's here! Do you know how many people we've said, If only they came to us, we could have helped before it was too late. At least he's here. And this is a very challenging one, and (like the rest of you guys) I hope we're not getting played. I just don't want this one falling through the cracks if we made a bad call.
> 
> Again, a lot of questions I haven't asked. Many of them would be considered rather personal, and their bearing on the present situation may or may not matter.


Yes. That's why I liked seeing a certain young person answer. If it really is a young person language could be a gigantic barrier. If it's just a joke it's a really bad one.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont worry. I know a 13 year old that can help you out with that


No, if I were dealing with a redfoot, especially a hatchling, I would carefully read all the care sheets... And bribe @ZEROPILOT or @Toddrickfl1 to stop by North Florida for assistance. Granted, it's a long road trip, so I'd better think of a good bribe. 

No worries, guys, there are no tortoise hatchlings in my future for a while.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Some of you may remember that I have a couple "part time" kids (significant other's kids, they're only with us part of the time). Both boys, one about to turn 14, and one about to turn 12. Their humor can be hit or miss, and their ability to communicate can go completely on the fritz. And when one of them has decided to be contentious, difficult, uncooperative... Oh boy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Honestly. Why are people waiting in such long lines to just get tested? Maybe it was in Arizona where ppl were in line for hours and and hours to just get tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free COVID-19 testing in south Phoenix brings 3rd day of long lines, people turned away
> 
> 
> Hundreds still waited for hours in their cars in 109-degree temperatures to be swabbed for COVID-19, and by 3 p.m., officials were turning people away.
> 
> 
> 
> www.azcentral.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be better to drive ambulances & EMTs around the streets instead of having all of these folks queuing up. No?


I thought I heard that somewhere (maybe in Tallahassee?) that they were making the wait line for COVID testing virtual. People could sign up to get "in line" and then they'd get a text message or other contact to let them know it was time to come by and get tested.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, but what's the heat index?
> Says the smarty-pants from Florida where we have to add a few more degrees for what it feels like with all the humidity. Pretty sure you still win, with those high temps!


The heat index when I shove my head into Mark’s fabulous enclosure to mess around with my leopard tortoise convinces me that my 117 is still hell but at least it’s not a humid hell and that’s the statement we always make to people. “At least it’s a dry heat.” You don’t have to worry about sweat because it’s evaporating off before I can even get out of the gland.


----------



## Lokkje

You know it’s bad when your desert tortoises are trying to get into your house all the time.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> You know it’s bad when your desert tortoises are trying to get into your house all the time.


Now that's a temperature metric! ? 
In Florida in the winter (when we actually have them), you can tell how cold it is by the number of iguanas falling out of the trees in South Florida. 
And in Arizona, you can tell how hot it is by the number of desert tortoises trying to get indoors (air conditioning).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im waiting for guys riding around on unicycles and clowns juggling in there


The Energizer Bunny wasn't good enough?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> The Energizer Bunny wasn't good enough?


Gotta go all out.. no half as.ing haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you let @maggie3fan drive, you'll get there quick, too! ?


I love road trips, I would go willingly


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, our 90 degree streak remains. Day 15 and counting. Next stop 25!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We have a love hate relationship ( we love to hate each other)


Nope I'd hate to love you


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> You know it’s bad when your desert tortoises are trying to get into your house all the time.


We are having a heat wave here in Corvallis Oregon, 75 today and 80 this week end...hahahahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Nope I'd hate to love you


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 299663


Oh man, this looks just like my 3rd ex-husband


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just want @Chubbs the tegu to find one guy in Massachusetts and install a CHE for him so he doesn't burn the house down.
> 
> Is that really asking too much? ? ? ? ? ?


A woman after my own heart!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay, so I missed a few days again but have caught up again. Glad to see that everybody is okay. Sorry that you are all so frustrated with the newbie. I could not for some reason go onto the link that Mark posted but by the sounds of it maybe that was a good thing.
> So i have fixed up my enclosure in preperation for the new family member. And I am hoping that I get these permits sorted out asap.


Ohhh Fantastic!!! What a lucky critter is the one they send to you!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Nobodys gonna waste a perfectly good beer on me


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING


Hey! Quiet over there in the peanut gallery haha u just sit there and look pretty ( and snort)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey! Quiet over there in the peanut gallery haha u just sit there and look pretty ( and snort)


Ha.. well that will never happen!!! Maybe the snort Guess I better go see what kind of shiznit you’ve e stirred on the other threads.... I’m getting chill pill first


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey! Quiet over there in the peanut gallery haha u just sit there and look pretty ( and snort)


Now, @Chubbs the tegu... Tell @EllieMay what a nice haircut she got... 
Trying to get you out of trouble here...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Ha.. well that will never happen!!! Maybe the snort Guess I better go see what kind of shiznit you’ve e stirred on the other threads.... I’m getting chill pill first


That's what the glass of wine is for.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Now, @Chubbs the tegu... Tell @EllieMay what a nice haircut she got...
> Trying to get you out of trouble here...


I do like it. How much did they charge for the white highlights? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do like it. How much did they charge for the white highlights? ?


You're going to make several of us go grey, prematurely!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're going to make several of us go grey, prematurely!


Ok i better stop... at least try


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Get your mind out of the gutter...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter...


What??? Im a changed man. New me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hello everyone, im jay. Its fabulous to meet u all! U all seem so nice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What??? Im a changed man. New me


Uh-huh... She says as she finds another grey hair.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What??? Im a changed man. New me


Let's see if you can convince @maggie3fan...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maggie.. what a pretty name


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maggie.. what a pretty name


Are you really a Jay?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are you really a Jay?


Yes. Jason to be exact


----------



## Lokkje

Do you like....Friday the 13th....Jason?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ch ch ch ch ha ha ha ha... how ever that noise goes hahaa


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do like it. How much did they charge for the white highlights? ?


Please!!!! those come naturally!!!

BLESS YOUR HEART ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Please!!!! those come naturally!!!
> 
> BLESS YOUR HEART ?


Isn't "bless your heart" Southern for "you poor thing, you..." ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Please!!!! those come naturally!!!
> 
> BLESS YOUR HEART ?


EllieMay, its so nice to have u back here. Hope ur having a great night.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello everyone, im jay. Its fabulous to meet u all! U all seem so nice.


WTF?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Um, hello everyone... I'm from North Florida, which translates into "really Far South Georgia" or the Deep South , if you prefer. The part of Florida I live in is sometimes considered "just a bit different" from the rest of the state.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> WTF?


Hi Maggie, u really lift my spirits when u come around


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hi Maggie, u really lift my spirits when u come around


You been drinking???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, hello everyone... I'm from North Florida, which translates into "really Far South Georgia" or the Deep South , if you prefer. The part of Florida I live in is sometimes considered "just a bit different" from the rest of the state.


Doesnt matter where ur from.. ur an amazing person


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Do you like....Friday the 13th....Jason?


Oh Lordy, the Doc is going over to the dark side


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You been drinking???


No. Im a changed man.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Doesnt matter where ur from.. ur an amazing person


On drugs? It is freakin impossible to give us that bs and expect us to believe you.


Chubbs the tegu said:


> No. Im a changed man.





Chubbs the tegu said:


> No. Im a changed man.


You changed in the last 37 minutes? HA!


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Oh Lordy, the Doc is going over to the dark side


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My lip is bleeding from biting it haha


----------



## Lokkje

As long as you don’t enjoy it


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Um, hello everyone... I'm from North Florida, which translates into "really Far South Georgia" or the Deep South , if you prefer. The part of Florida I live in is sometimes considered "just a bit different" from the rest of the state.


I'm from South San Francisco y'all


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje, how is ur day going? Hopefully wonderful and filled with rainbows and butterflies


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lokkje, how is ur day going? Hopefully wonderful and filled with rainbows and butterflies


and little black kittens, and something woolly mittens


----------



## Lokkje

I’m mmeeelltiiinng and not from the freakin heat. ? ? ? ???
???
? happy day all


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Isn't "bless your heart" Southern for "you poor thing, you..." ? ?


It’s southern for a lot of things that aren’t as nicely put ???


----------



## Lokkje

Wool. In Phoenix. It’s 111 at my place right now. Cruel.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> EllieMay, its so nice to have u back here. Hope ur having a great night.


Bull Snit!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Bull Snit!!!


I deserve that. Ive been a terrible friend


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ive been like relish on a hotdog.. horrible, uncalled for, straight up nasty


----------



## EllieMay

I can’t deal with this!!!!! I need my reality!!!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I love road trips, I would go willingly


I thought you said you didn't like Florida. I was thinking they'd have to kidnap and gag you.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Wool. In Phoenix. It’s 111 at my place right now. Cruel.


Anywhere you live would be 100+


----------



## Lokkje

Ooohhh. Do you think I’m hot? Sorry kid I’m too old for you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Ooohhh. Do you think I’m hot? Sorry kid I’m too old for you.


Age is just a number.. and i suck at math


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok i better stop... at least try


Too little too late for that. Well...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathy ur legs must be killing you.. cause u been running thru my mind all day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i spelt ur name wrong haha


----------



## Lokkje

Y’all come on down to Phoenix and see me some time! Here’s a pic of what you’re missing!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathy ur legs must be killing you.. cause u been running thru my mind all day


Humph. Two timer.


----------



## Lokkje

I really should’ve been seeing patients. I forgot about one in the exam room and it’s all your fault.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Humph. Two timer.


Lokkje are u religious? Cause ur the answer to my prayers


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I really should’ve been seeing patients. I forgot about one in the exam room and it’s all your fault.


He can wait! Ive been waiting for u my whole life


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bull Snit!!!


That was pretty snitty...?


----------



## Lokkje

Aaawww. Yer still a fickle hotdog relish pickle.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lokkje are u religious? Cause ur the answer to my prayers


We have collectively imbibed a bit this evening, haven't we?


----------



## Lokkje

Hoo me? It’s Friday. I think.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have collectively imbibed a bit this evening, haven't we?


Pastel, i wish i was cross eyed so i could see 2 of u right now


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> ?


It’s the fat lizards fault.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heyyy! Whats up crazies! Im back. Lost my phone. Found it outside


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> WTF?


Boy did he get fooled


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heyyy! Whats up crazies! Im back. Lost my phone. Found it outside


I am so delighted that you are reunited with your phone.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah been looking for It for like 2 hrs


----------



## Lokkje

I would’ve helped you but I was seeing patients at the time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait! Someone been texting in here using my name!!!???


----------



## Lokkje

Oh my goodness! Maybe you should report it to Yvonne!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Isn't "bless your heart" Southern for "you poor thing, you..." ? ?


Or like youal come back soon.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Haha wow being nice sucks


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Or like youal come back soon.


So when my Georgia friend said to me “y’all come back real soon now” it wasn’t that she wanted me back? Ouch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> So when my Georgia friend said to me “y’all come back real soon now” it wasn’t that she wanted me back? Ouch


Yes they meant it. They moved right after u left haha


----------



## Lokkje

Here’s who took the phone


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have collectively imbibed a bit this evening, haven't we?


Well?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Here’s who took the phone


My alter ego


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> So when my Georgia friend said to me “y’all come back real soon now” it wasn’t that she wanted me back? Ouch


No more like an aloha.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Aaawww. Yer still a fickle hotdog relish pickle.


?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lifted spirits-Easy! Stick a jack up your bum! Sorry had to! Been shade tree mechanicing all day. My ‘06 Subie wanted some attention


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Lifted spirits-Easy! Stick a jack up your bum! Sorry had to! Been shade tree mechanicing all day. My ‘06 Subie wanted some attention


Sounds uncomfortable


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Aaawww. Yer still a fickle hotdog relish pickle.


That picture is too funny. I love your dog's smile. I would love to show it to my brother Joe if you don't mind...I've been trying to inspire him to paint dog pictures during the pandemic. He's dd and deaf but he's a cartoon Artist also.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> So when my Georgia friend said to me “y’all come back real soon now” it wasn’t that she wanted me back? Ouch


It means she'll be glad to put up with you any time! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is me and EllieMaes song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Spelt wrong! Darnit! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Lifted spirits-Easy! Stick a jack up your bum! Sorry had to! Been shade tree mechanicing all day. My ‘06 Subie wanted some attention


Hope you found one after all that.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pastel, i wish i was cross eyed so i could see 2 of u right now


Eyes up here...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then id see 4


----------



## Cathie G

I think I stumbled into Alvin's parents stash...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes a bunch of nuts haha


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> That picture is too funny. I love your dog's smile. I would love to show it to my brother Joe if you don't mind...I've been trying to inspire him to paint dog pictures during the pandemic. He's dd and deaf but he's a cartoon Artist also.?


Help yourself. It’s my friend Max’s dog and his name is Sly and he is a greyhound.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Help yourself. It’s my friend Max’s dog and his name is Sly and he is a greyhound.


Is that his natural hair color?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is that his natural hair color?


If you’re referring to Sly yes it is but if you’re referring to the other picture that’s me. Of course I’m a natural redhead. I wouldn’t dare go to get my hair done during Covid. Sorry it was a little messy. I wasn’t expecting to try to entice anyone with my hot looks at the time.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> If you’re referring to Sly yes it is but if you’re referring to the other picture that’s me. Of course I’m a natural redhead. I wouldn’t dare go to get my hair done during Covid. Sorry it was a little messy. I wasn’t expecting to try to entice anyone with my hot looks at the time.


I didnt see the pic of you lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt see the pic of you lol


This one


----------



## Lokkje

That’s my alter ego the hot redhead.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im guessing you drool in ur sleep


----------



## Lokkje

That’s Harry my Chihuahua mix. He’s been wearing wigs ever since he was attacked by a coyote and his hair won’t grow back. He’s very embarrassed about his baldness. He was attacked in November and this is how much his hair is growing back. I found a coyote dragging them off at four in the morning and they’ve never been able to use the dog door sense. I thought he was dead. It was pretty horrifying. I almost had to tackle the damn coyote to get the dog away from him.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im guessing you drool in ur sleep


Only when I’m thinking about you… Or ice cream.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Aww poor thing


----------



## Lokkje

Or elevators


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I guess why they call it coyote ugly


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes keep the wig on... we dont need another Mr T haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> That’s Harry my Chihuahua mix. He’s been wearing wigs ever since he was attacked by a coyote and his hair won’t grow back. He’s very embarrassed about his baldness. He was attacked in November and this is how much his hair is growing back. I found a coyote dragging them off at four in the morning and they’ve never been able to use the dog door sense. I thought he was dead. It was pretty horrifying. I almost had to tackle the damn coyote to get the dog away from him.


Poor Harry! I'm glad you were able to save him! We have coyotes in this part of Florida, and they prey on a wide range of animals. Cattlemen around here sometimes keep donkeys with their cattle herds to help protect the calves from packs of coyotes.


----------



## Lokkje

He’s missing a toe. He’s had a tough time. He was in renal failure for a half a year and he’s had liver failure twice. What he was doing as he walked right into the coyote was trying to eat oranges under my tree (as was the coyote) got an infection in his toe from chewing on it and then it got beyond what could be taken care of without an amputation, ate poisonous lilies from my moms funeral arrangement (he was her dog) to put himself into renal failure, and kept eating poisonous mushrooms from the yard for the liver failure. I’ve had to go hunting for animals, insects, arachnids, mushrooms, toadstools, amphibians that are poisonous, and pretty much other dangers to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Poor Harry! I'm glad you were able to save him! We have coyotes in this part of Florida, and they prey on a wide range of animals. Cattlemen around here sometimes keep donkeys with their cattle herds to help protect the calves from packs of coyotes.


I have friends with donkeys but I don’t think my neighbors would allow me to put them in my backyard. It would be tempting because the donkeys would be more delicious to the coyote if nothing else.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tough lil pup


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait what do donkeys do?


----------



## Lokkje

For a dog that screams like a little girl when you try to cut his toenails yeah. Did you notice those hooks?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I have friends with donkeys but I don’t think my neighbors would allow me to put them in my backyard. It would be tempting because the donkeys would be more delicious to the coyote if nothing else.


Apparently the donkeys have no patience for canines of any sort, and their hooves are formidable.


----------



## Lokkje

He’s very sweet but he’s dumb as a stick.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Apparently the donkeys have no patience for canines of any sort, and their hooves are formidable.


Yeah my friends donkeys holly an Ivy taught me about their hooves and their attitude. I’ve helped when they have rasped their teeth and picked their hooves and I’ve gotten a few mighty sharp kicks. They’re worse than the horses.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> He’s very sweet but he’s dumb as a stick.


Im not that dumb


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Haha


----------



## Lokkje

Ya ain’t sweet either. Feel free to take the credit but I was referring to the dumb dog.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait what do donkeys do?


Donkeys will critically injure or kill coyotes (potentially any canines) that approach the herd. They will actually come down on the canine attacker with their front hooves, if I understand correctly what I've been told around here (home).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Yeah my friends donkeys holly an Ivy taught me about their hooves and their attitude. I’ve helped when they have rasped their teeth and picked their hooves and I’ve gotten a few mighty sharp kicks. They’re worse than the horses.


That's what I've heard... Donkeys are smaller than horses, but way more scrappy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have been called a jack ***.. maybe a herd protector is my calling


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Donkeys will critically injure or kill coyotes (potentially any canines) that approach the herd. They will actually come down on the canine attacker with their front hooves, if I understand correctly what I've been told around here (home).


Awesome! I just might borrow my donkey friends. On the other hand, even though it was one of the most horrifying things in my pet life to watch Harry being dragged away when I thought he was dead spinning in the mouth of a coyote I understand the coyote has to eat too. We encroached on his territory as I live on the side of a mountain. Nevertheless, if I had one of my guns in my hand I probably would have shot it.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have been called a jack ***.. maybe a herd protector is my calling


Would you like to come and live in my backyard?


----------



## Srmcclure

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's what I've heard... Donkeys are smaller than horses, but way more scrappy!


Donkeys ARE scrappy! My great aunt had one with the horses and you could only get a few pats in before he ran up and bit the crap our of you with lightening speed!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Would you like to come and live in my backyard?


Now that i kno u have guns  no thanks haha ‘i swear i was aiming forvthe coyote


----------



## Srmcclure

apparently llamas will 'yell' to alert people and live stock to predators too ive heard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> Donkeys ARE scrappy! My great aunt had one with the horses and you could only get a few pats in before he ran up and bit the crap our of you with lightening speed!


Sounds like Pastel tortie


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Awesome! I just might borrow my donkey friends. On the other hand, even though it was one of the most horrifying things in my pet life to watch Harry being dragged away when I thought he was dead spinning in the mouth of a coyote I understand the coyote has to eat too. We encroached on his territory as I live on the side of a mountain. Nevertheless, if I had one of my guns in my hand I probably would have shot it.


Just keep Harry away from the donkeys... They might realize he's a dog.


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now that i kno u have guns  no thanks haha ‘i swear i was aiming forvthe coyote


She was! I totally saw it dart off into the woods ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I think harrys safer with the coyotes. Just keep the wig on him and theyll think its u tackling them again


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like Pastel tortie


Hey... Wait a minute... What part of that comment am I supposed to resemble?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The biting


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Help yourself. It’s my friend Max’s dog and his name is Sly and he is a greyhound.


I'll share the painting of whatever I can get out of him. Thanks. It's funny that our family had a little skipper key named Max. If we did the perfect stuff we could get him him to show his pearly whites in a big wide beautiful smile.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The biting


Biting? I don't bite... Well, I don't leave marks..... ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Cathie G said:


> I'll share the painting of whatever I can get out of him. Thanks. It's funny that our family had a little skipper key named Max. If we did the perfect stuff we could get him him to show his pearly whites in a big wide beautiful smile.




like this? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Biting? I don't bite... Well, I don't leave marks..... ?


Wait.. u have no teeth?


----------



## Srmcclure

Also this haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I thought you said you didn't like Florida. I was thinking they'd have to kidnap and gag you.?


But I thought we were going to Mass to kidnap Chubs


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. u have no teeth?


Let me get Bold and Pinstripe to explain that "how to bite with no teeth" thing... Those mud turtles gave me a few nips on my hands when they were younger.

I have teeth... You didn't hear me grumbling through clenched teeth this week..?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Let me get Bold and Pinstripe to explain that "how to bite with no teeth" thing... Those mud turtles gave me a few nips on my hands when they were younger.
> 
> I have teeth... You didn't hear me grumbling through clenched teeth this week..?


Oooh ok.. i was about to get down on a knee and propose ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like Pastel tortie


Why do you ALWAYS blame it on someone else? You're just down right instigating...what's up?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Why do you ALWAYS blame it on someone else? You're just down right instigating...what's up?


I take full credit for that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I tried being nice. It was weird lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oooh ok.. i was about to get down on a knee and propose ?


I'm already spoken for... And I don't think you'll fit in Bold and Pinstripe's tank.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm already spoken for... And I don't think you'll fit in Bold and Pinstripe's tank.


You can get a large grow tent really cheap. A few members use them here


----------



## Lokkje

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 299704
> like this? ?


So cute!!! Also hysterical.


----------



## Srmcclure

Lokkje said:


> So cute!!! Also hysterical.


Right!! Thats after we called her a pretty lady in baby talk a couple of times lol


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> But I thought we were going to Mass to kidnap Chubs


Why on earth would you want to do that?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> So cute!!! Also hysterical.


Cute! Thats the damn coyote that got harry


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cute! Thats the damn coyote that got harry


She thinks she is with her whole 10 lbs lol


----------



## Lokkje

I don’t have a copyright on this and I don’t know where it came from but it kind of fits with what the other pictures are and I thought it was pretty funny. Patient sent it to me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait.. ur a doctor?


----------



## Srmcclure

Lokkje said:


> I don’t have a copyright on this and I don’t know where it came from but it kind of fits with what the other pictures are and I thought it was pretty funny. Patient sent it to me.


Doctor can prescribe pills, you have to be nice lol ? how else are you supposed to get your fix?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. ur a doctor?


Witch doctor?


----------



## Lokkje

Shocking but true. I am a doctor. I am an endocrinologist. Don’t tell anyone. It’s a secret.


----------



## Srmcclure

Lokkje said:


> Witch doctor?


Ooh eee ooh ah ah
Ting tang walla walla bing bang
Ooh eee ooh ah ah
Ting tang walla walla bang bang


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Witch doctor?


i knew it! Thats why my magic doesnt work on u smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> Ooh eee ooh ah ah
> Ting tang walla walla bing bang
> Ooh eee ooh ah ah
> Ting tang walla walla bang bang


Whats that? Porn music? Hahaha


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats that? Porn music? Hahaha


Hahaha yea, I found it in your stash. Kinda odd.. lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> Hahaha yea, I found it in your stash. Kinda odd.. lol


Lies!!!! Wait.. where did u find it ? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You can get a large grow tent really cheap. A few members use them here


I told you... No closed chambers! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Why on earth would you want to do that?


So he can install a CHE and give a teenager a physics lesson.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Was it labeled “the night i drank Way to much”?


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Was it labeled “the night i drank Way to much”?


Yea, part 3


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> Yea, part 3


I swear he looked like a woman!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Shocking but true. I am a doctor. I am an endocrinologist. Don’t tell anyone. It’s a secret.


So..whats an edocrin?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Srmcclure said:


> Yea, part 3


You found it in the doghouse, didn't you?


----------



## Srmcclure

Pastel Tortie said:


> You found it in the doghouse, didn't you?


Isn't that where he always is? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Srmcclure said:


> Isn't that where he always is? ?


Yep...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes.. surrounded by donkeys. They didnt do a good job guarding it from u coyotes


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So..whats an edocrin?


I said it’s a SECRET


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Talked to my friend google. Something to do w hormone imbalance lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I said it’s a SECRET


Stop being hormonal


----------



## Lokkje

At the end of my hysterectomy (too much information) my gynecologist asked me if I ever gave any thought to hormone replacement therapy. I told him I think about it about 35 times a day and everyone in the operating room laughed but him. I don’t think he’s figured it out yet and it’s been a couple of decades now. He swore he would never do a hysterectomy with an epidural again after he did it with me because I taunted him throughout the whole procedure. Good times.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Srmcclure said:


> Ooh eee ooh ah ah
> Ting tang walla walla bing bang
> Ooh eee ooh ah ah
> Ting tang walla walla bang bang



omg ?!!!!!
I thought I was the only one who ever heard that song!!!!
My mom used to sing it to us to be silly....
Now looking back.......
I think she was just drunk ?????


----------



## Srmcclure

Chefdenoel10 said:


> omg ?!!!!!
> I thought I was the only one who ever heard that song!!!!
> My mom used to sing it to us to be silly....
> Now looking back.......
> I think she was just drunk ?????


My nana is in love with the chipmunks. She plays the Christmas cd every Christmas while cooking the dinner lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is me and EllieMaes song


Awww we have a song ???
Are you drinking whiskey????? ???


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> If you’re referring to Sly yes it is but if you’re referring to the other picture that’s me. Of course I’m a natural redhead. I wouldn’t dare go to get my hair done during Covid. Sorry it was a little messy. I wasn’t expecting to try to entice anyone with my hot looks at the time.


?. It took me almost a year but I couldn’t stand it anymore... I must have been in really bad shape because it took the stylist 4 hrs to get me presentable ... SMH


Lokkje said:


> That’s Harry my Chihuahua mix. He’s been wearing wigs ever since he was attacked by a coyote and his hair won’t grow back. He’s very embarrassed about his baldness. He was attacked in November and this is how much his hair is growing back. I found a coyote dragging them off at four in the morning and they’ve never been able to use the dog door sense. I thought he was dead. It was pretty horrifying. I almost had to tackle the damn coyote to get the dog away from him.


woulda been dead coyote here... I’m an animal lover but I’ll protect what’s mine! You got him back so good for you. Tell him I think his hair is beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Poor Harry! I'm glad you were able to save him! We have coyotes in this part of Florida, and they prey on a wide range of animals. Cattlemen around here sometimes keep donkeys with their cattle herds to help protect the calves from packs of coyotes.


Here too!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I told you... No closed chambers! ?


One might be concerned that he would suggest a “grow” tent to keep him ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Awww we have a song ???
> Are you drinking whiskey????? ???



holy crap!!!!!!
It’s like the song writer knew me!!!
Those lyrics describe my life to a teeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!? ?
Hope YOU guys are happier...?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> ?. It took me almost a year but I couldn’t stand it anymore... I must have been in really bad shape because it took the stylist 4 hrs to get me presentable ... SMH


@EllieMay Shaking YOUR head, now that you've had your haircut, means you're supposed to toss those perfectly coiffed locks of hair over your shoulder... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> At the end of my hysterectomy (too much information) my gynecologist asked me if I ever gave any thought to hormone replacement therapy. I told him I think about it about 35 times a day and everyone in the operating room laughed but him. I don’t think he’s figured it out yet and it’s been a couple of decades now. He swore he would never do a hysterectomy with an epidural again after he did it with me because I taunted him throughout the whole procedure. Good times.


I can't believe someone would do that procedure with the patient AWAKE!


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I can't believe someone would do that procedure with the patient AWAKE!


It was genius. I had it on a Friday afternoon and was back at work on Monday morning.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Awww we have a song ???
> Are you drinking whiskey????? ???


Ur as smooth as Tennessee whiskey
‘Ur as sweet as strawberry wine ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning guys. Im never drinking again..this week lol


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay Shaking YOUR head, now that you've had your haircut, means you're supposed to toss those perfectly coiffed locks of hair over your shoulder... ?


I should ! They did a Great job. I have a lot of PREMATURE grey... so the color was for me... but I don’t really worry too much what anyone else thinks so I’ll most likely throw may cap on and roll out ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning guys. Im never drinking again..this week lol


You need a good Bloody Mary and you’ll be right as rain;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or wrong as relish


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got a bit of a conundrum and maybe there's somebody out there who may have a bit of advice for me.

Years ago I put my son on the deed to my property, thinking that when I die it would be easier for him to deal with the property. He has had NO responsibility regarding the property - hasn't paid the taxes, hasn't paid for any improvements, doesn't do anything at all about this property. It is in name only.

So now to the road widening project the city is undergoing. I'm selling a bit of frontage to the city. In reality, this means MY SON and I are selling a bit of frontage to the city. So far both of us have signed the contract and the conveyance to the city papers, but now we're coming to the closing and the distribution of funds and the title company has sent me the paperwork to sign. 

My son is in Texas and I'm in California. If I ask for the money to be electronically transferred into my bank account, the bank will refuse it because it will be in my and my son's names. If I ask them to issue a check and send it to me, then I have to TRUST the mail to get it to my son safely for him to endorse, then send it safely back to me.

I'm thinking of opening a separate account in both our names, having the funds deposited into that account, then taking his name off the account. I haven't spoken to the bank yet, so I don't know if that's even possible.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## EllieMay

Opening the account in both of your names will work and then you can move the money to your personal account.. the only issue that you may have would be closing the account.he would have to be present for that I think.. if you trust your son, you can just add his name to your current account and then forget about it;-)

As my dads only child, my name is on all of his accounts... I don’t ever use them, but it gives him the security of knowing that I can help him handle “whatever” in the event of an emergency... he added my name as an authorized user without my knowledge or consent at the time using my b-day and social security number..


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Opening the account in both of your names will work and then you can move the money to your personal account.. the only issue that you may have would be closing the account.he would have to be present for that I think.. if you trust your son, you can just add his name to your current account and then forget about it;-)
> 
> As my dads only child, my name is on all of his accounts... I don’t ever use them, but it gives him the security of knowing that I can help him handle “whatever” in the event of an emergency... he added my name as an authorized user without my knowledge or consent at the time using my b-day and social security number..


I trust my son, but his wife is another story.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Yvonne G I'm thinking it's a good idea to open a new account in both your names... Or a new account in your name but with your son as an authorized user. I don't know if that would satisfy the bank in having both your names on the account, or not. In any case, with the new account, you could transfer the money into your other personal account. 

I don't like the idea of mailing checks back and forth... Especially if you don't trust your son's wife.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Or see if you and your son could do a limited power of attorney for this one issue. Usually, that's relevant for the child to function on behalf of the parent, but maybe he could give you power of attorney over that one matter, or in regards to the property...?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> That’s Harry my Chihuahua mix. He’s been wearing wigs ever since he was attacked by a coyote and his hair won’t grow back. He’s very embarrassed about his baldness. He was attacked in November and this is how much his hair is growing back. I found a coyote dragging them off at four in the morning and they’ve never been able to use the dog door sense. I thought he was dead. It was pretty horrifying. I almost had to tackle the damn coyote to get the dog away from him.


Oh shame. Poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Poor Harry! I'm glad you were able to save him! We have coyotes in this part of Florida, and they prey on a wide range of animals. Cattlemen around here sometimes keep donkeys with their cattle herds to help protect the calves from packs of coyotes.


How do the donkeys protect them?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> He’s missing a toe. He’s had a tough time. He was in renal failure for a half a year and he’s had liver failure twice. What he was doing as he walked right into the coyote was trying to eat oranges under my tree (as was the coyote) got an infection in his toe from chewing on it and then it got beyond what could be taken care of without an amputation, ate poisonous lilies from my moms funeral arrangement (he was her dog) to put himself into renal failure, and kept eating poisonous mushrooms from the yard for the liver failure. I’ve had to go hunting for animals, insects, arachnids, mushrooms, toadstools, amphibians that are poisonous, and pretty much other dangers to keep him out of trouble.


Oh Wow. A dog with a death wish. Your purse cannot be too happy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> How do the donkeys protect them?



They sense the predatory instinct of coyotes ... and will pounce on/after nasty creatures like coyotes & wild dogs. Still today, you will often see a donkey in a pasture with sheep, goats, other docile grazing animals.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im guessing you drool in ur sleep


And sloppy kisses.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I trust my son, but his wife is another story.


Don't tell the wife.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Or see if you and your son could do a limited power of attorney for this one issue. Usually, that's relevant for the child to function on behalf of the parent, but maybe he could give you power of attorney over that one matter, or in regards to the property...?


Not a bad idea.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> They sense the predatory instinct of coyotes ... and will pounce on/after nasty creatures like coyotes & wild dogs. Still today, you will often see a donkey in a pasture with sheep, goats, other docile grazing animals.


Ok understand now.


----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 299704
> like this? ?


Yep! I'll get a smiley dog picture out of him yet?


----------



## CarolM

Good evenoooning Everyone.

The sun is down on this side and it is cold again. At least we had some lovely sun today. I was able to go into the garden today. It was absolutely great. As much as I like winter I don't like being cooped up in the house.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Not a bad idea.


Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. Have a wonderful birthday then promptly forget it. My best advice is stay 29.????


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. Have a wonderful birthday then promptly forget it. My best advice is stay 29.????


Thank you Cathy. I had actually forgotten what age I was turning. Lol.


----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 299705
> 
> Also this haha


I have several screen shots now thanks.? the more the merrier.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> But I thought we were going to Mass to kidnap Chubs


And dump him in Florida. Ok. It takes me awhile but I finally get it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> At the end of my hysterectomy (too much information) my gynecologist asked me if I ever gave any thought to hormone replacement therapy. I told him I think about it about 35 times a day and everyone in the operating room laughed but him. I don’t think he’s figured it out yet and it’s been a couple of decades now. He swore he would never do a hysterectomy with an epidural again after he did it with me because I taunted him throughout the whole procedure. Good times.


He would hate to meet me on a surgery table. After I'm knocked out I can wake up right in the middle of it all. I had the audacity to do that to a resident...?


----------



## Srmcclure

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @CarolM


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning guys. Im never drinking again..this week lol


You just have to find the one that doesn't give you a hangover. I've heard hair of a dog works too.hehehe...


----------



## CarolM

Srmcclure said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @CarolM


Thank you


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've got a bit of a conundrum and maybe there's somebody out there who may have a bit of advice for me.
> 
> Years ago I put my son on the deed to my property, thinking that when I die it would be easier for him to deal with the property. He has had NO responsibility regarding the property - hasn't paid the taxes, hasn't paid for any improvements, doesn't do anything at all about this property. It is in name only.
> 
> So now to the road widening project the city is undergoing. I'm selling a bit of frontage to the city. In reality, this means MY SON and I are selling a bit of frontage to the city. So far both of us have signed the contract and the conveyance to the city papers, but now we're coming to the closing and the distribution of funds and the title company has sent me the paperwork to sign.
> 
> My son is in Texas and I'm in California. If I ask for the money to be electronically transferred into my bank account, the bank will refuse it because it will be in my and my son's names. If I ask them to issue a check and send it to me, then I have to TRUST the mail to get it to my son safely for him to endorse, then send it safely back to me.
> 
> I'm thinking of opening a separate account in both our names, having the funds deposited into that account, then taking his name off the account. I haven't spoken to the bank yet, so I don't know if that's even possible.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


Our family has been dealing with that issue with Joe. We set up a savings account for him. With the stipulation that either one can use the money without the other ones signature. Since it's your son it could be a solution.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good evenoooning Everyone.
> 
> The sun is down on this side and it is cold again. At least we had some lovely sun today. I was able to go into the garden today. It was absolutely great. As much as I like winter I don't like being cooped up in the house.


Well if I was near, I would have hid you a surprise Fairy Birthday cake in the garden Happy Birthday


----------



## EllieMay

I have a mother and baby deer in residence now.. I’ve been seeing the mother getting run off from the other deer that visit.. I think she’s had the baby down in the creek bottom all along and it’s just now venturing out to play. My daughter spotted them yesterday and I watched them for a while today.. the baby is super playful and cute.. I plan to get pictures but I don’t want to get that close yet. She’s safe here so I’d not pressure her where she might move the baby... soon though;-)

Hubby came home for lunch today bearing wild flowers.. He contributed to a teenager with a roadside stand and I reaped the benefit;-) he was here long enough to take the grapple off the tractor for me and eat all the stir fry... LOL.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well if I was near, I would have hid you a surprise Fairy Birthday cake in the garden Happy Birthday


And I would have loved my surprise fairy birthday cake.?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And I would have loved my surprise fairy birthday cake.?



Of course you would!!! It would have been baked by Martha Stewart or Betty Crocker.... or if you were really lucky, someone in Linda’s family... anyone but me!!! (I of course, would have made sure it was gorgeous and taste tested it also for perfection ?)


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Of course you would!!! It would have been baked by Martha Stewart or Betty Crocker.... or if you were really lucky, someone in Linda’s family... anyone but me!!! (I of course, would have made sure it was gorgeous and taste tested it also for perfection ?)


I like the way you think.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Here’s who took the phone


That's freaky


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I've got a bit of a conundrum and maybe there's somebody out there who may have a bit of advice for me.
> 
> Years ago I put my son on the deed to my property, thinking that when I die it would be easier for him to deal with the property. He has had NO responsibility regarding the property - hasn't paid the taxes, hasn't paid for any improvements, doesn't do anything at all about this property. It is in name only.
> 
> So now to the road widening project the city is undergoing. I'm selling a bit of frontage to the city. In reality, this means MY SON and I are selling a bit of frontage to the city. So far both of us have signed the contract and the conveyance to the city papers, but now we're coming to the closing and the distribution of funds and the title company has sent me the paperwork to sign.
> 
> My son is in Texas and I'm in California. If I ask for the money to be electronically transferred into my bank account, the bank will refuse it because it will be in my and my son's names. If I ask them to issue a check and send it to me, then I have to TRUST the mail to get it to my son safely for him to endorse, then send it safely back to me.
> 
> I'm thinking of opening a separate account in both our names, having the funds deposited into that account, then taking his name off the account. I haven't spoken to the bank yet, so I don't know if that's even possible.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for me?



if you go back and forth through the mail ,
I would “sertify” it. That way you both have to sign it once you receive it in the mail. That way you’ll both know the other one got it safely. 
The banks might want both people present when opening an account under both peoples names???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I trust my son, but his wife is another story.



oooooh.... be careful..! I have one of those and she talks him into everything!... he just says “yes” to keep the peace..


----------



## EllieMay

Y’all remember how small chopper was when I got him???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Y’all remember how small chopper was when I got him???
> View attachment 299815


Oh u have a jacksons. Very cool. He doesnt mind being held?


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Y’all remember how small chopper was when I got him???
> View attachment 299815


Gorgeous


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Y’all remember how small chopper was when I got him???
> View attachment 299815


I'm not fond of snakes or lizards, however, I really love looking at the chameleons. They almost look cartoonish. He looks mighty healthy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Y’all remember how small chopper was when I got him???
> View attachment 299815


Beautiful!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I just want to say that I'm actually kind of proud of a certain 13-year-old in Massachusetts for how far he has come in just a few days. He still has a ways to go (don't we all), but his questions are getting more specific, and I am seeing more signs of him doing his "homework," looking things up, and trying to make sense of the massive amount of information in this huge learning curve. I really hope this works out.

This is where that thread stands currently. I think the kid is afraid of being fussed at or ridiculed, so please try to be in a supportive frame of mind if you drop by. 
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-12 

I haven't mentioned this before, but he did send me a message a few days ago (when I asked about the origin of the hatchling) divulging where they bought the redfoot hatchling from, and it's from one of the vendors we would have tried to steer them clear of, if they'd found us first. So I'm guessing that's probably why he was reluctant to say (as the likely responses regarding that vendor would not have been favorable).


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Y’all remember how small chopper was when I got him???
> View attachment 299815



he is absolutely stunning and gorgeous!!!!?


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just want to say that I'm actually kind of proud of a certain 13-year-old in Massachusetts for how far he has come in just a few days. He still has a ways to go (don't we all), but his questions are getting more specific, and I am seeing more signs of him doing his "homework," looking things up, and trying to make sense of the massive amount of information in this huge learning curve. I really hope this works out.
> 
> This is where that thread stands currently. I think the kid is afraid of being fussed at or ridiculed, so please try to be in a supportive frame of mind if you drop by.
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-12
> 
> I haven't mentioned this before, but he did send me a message a few days ago (when I asked about the origin of the hatchling) divulging where they bought the redfoot hatchling from, and it's from one of the vendors we would have tried to steer them clear of, if they'd found us first. So I'm guessing that's probably why he was reluctant to say (as the likely responses regarding that vendor would not have been favorable).


I finally found the thread and now I know what you guys have been talking about.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I finally found the thread and now I know what you guys have been talking about.


I hope you don't think I'm absolutely crazy... 

Granted, I once explained to a co-worker (former supervisor, actually) why my response to "How are you?" is usually "I'm good," instead of "I am well." It's because I consider "I am good" to be a character statement (good vs. evil, or whatever), but my opinion is that "I am well" is a statement about the speaker's mental health... which I don't feel qualified to make! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tropical storm Faye has gone East. The temps & humidity are back up. Our string of 90 degree days is in tact. The grass keeps growing as do the weeds.

Out the front door this morning.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh u have a jacksons. Very cool. He doesnt mind being held?


No... he looks pissy in this picture because I had to clean his cage and he’s just done shedding again... he’s pretty chill;-) my son probably gets him out the most and will let him ride around on his head... he actually seems to enjoy it... he will turn a dark purple blackish color when he’s not in a good pace..


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not fond of snakes or lizards, however, I really love looking at the chameleons. They almost look cartoonish. He looks mighty healthy.


Their eyes really amuse me!!! I’ll have to get you a more colorful picture
Now that I have my feet wet in the chameleon world, I’d really love to have a Panther... their colors are amazing and they get a bit bigger...they also cost a lot more $$$ Maybe in a few years ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> No... he looks pissy in this picture because I had to clean his cage and he’s just done shedding again... he’s pretty chill;-) my son probably gets him out the most and will let him ride around on his head... he actually seems to enjoy it... he will turn a dark purple blackish color when he’s not in a good pace..



Interesting. So what exactly is this? Im not sure wifey is up for anything else.!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Where‘s @Ray--Opo ? Hope all is well down there in Florida. Hot?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just want to say that I'm actually kind of proud of a certain 13-year-old in Massachusetts for how far he has come in just a few days. He still has a ways to go (don't we all), but his questions are getting more specific, and I am seeing more signs of him doing his "homework," looking things up, and trying to make sense of the massive amount of information in this huge learning curve. I really hope this works out.
> 
> This is where that thread stands currently. I think the kid is afraid of being fussed at or ridiculed, so please try to be in a supportive frame of mind if you drop by.
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-12
> 
> I haven't mentioned this before, but he did send me a message a few days ago (when I asked about the origin of the hatchling) divulging where they bought the redfoot hatchling from, and it's from one of the vendors we would have tried to steer them clear of, if they'd found us first. So I'm guessing that's probably why he was reluctant to say (as the likely responses regarding that vendor would not have been favorable).


Well I’m proud of you for having the foresight to see it through... I’m still skeptical but I would never ridicule a child.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Tropical storm Faye has gone East. The temps & humidity are back up. Our string of 90 degree days is in tact. The grass keeps growing as do the weeds.
> 
> Out the front door this morning.
> View attachment 299824


Beautiful and Lush! I’m Sure battling the heat here...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting. So what exactly is this? Im not sure wifey is up for anything else.!


It’s the closest I could get to getting my son a triceratops;~} We have really enjoyed him and company loves to look at him... I think I’m going to have one of the big china cabinets made into a huge enclosure... I’ve been looking at some ideas and I saw an ad locally from someone who does those kinds of things..









Jackson's chameleon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It’s the closest I could get to getting my son a triceratops;~} We have really enjoyed him and company loves to look at him... I think I’m going to have one of the big china cabinets made into a huge enclosure... I’ve been looking at some ideas and I saw an ad locally from someone who does those kinds of things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's chameleon - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



nice. Tks


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> It’s the closest I could get to getting my son a triceratops;~} We have really enjoyed him and company loves to look at him... I think I’m going to have one of the big china cabinets made into a huge enclosure... I’ve been looking at some ideas and I saw an ad locally from someone who does those kinds of things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's chameleon - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I love it! You got your son a triceratops. Brilliant! ?


----------



## EllieMay

This is how we are combatting the heat..


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> This is how we are combatting the heat..
> View attachment 299834
> View attachment 299835


Jealous


----------



## EllieMay

And I think I have found the one horse in all of Texas who is in fact allergic to hay.. more specifically Bahia grass. Usually a horse would be allergic to the dust or pollen in hay so I tried a pelleted version of alfalfa and Bahia mix.. I even soaked it before hand and it triggered the reaction.. I can get around this by using a “complete” feed... I have some Bahia growing in the pasture but it’s a small amount.. and when he free grazes, he has a small reaction.this would explain his gangly look when I received him. hmmm.. I’m thinking I can build up his immunity. I also think I’m pretty much set on keeping this animal. I have already added a good bit of weight to him and he seems pretty attached to me. This was before they brought him to me..


And this was yesterday.. see a difference?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful and Lush! I’m Sure battling the heat here...



Still hot n getting hotter. Gardening done for the day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> This is how we are combatting the heat..
> View attachment 299834
> View attachment 299835


Yeah, someone's not spoiled... at ALL! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> And I think I have found the one horse in all of Texas who is in fact allergic to hay.. more specifically Bahia grass. Usually a horse would be allergic to the dust or pollen in hay so I tried a pelleted version of alfalfa and Bahia mix.. I even soaked it before hand and it triggered the reaction.. I can get around this by using a “complete” feed... I have some Bahia growing in the pasture but it’s a small amount.. and when he free grazes, he has a small reaction.this would explain his gangly look when I received him. hmmm.. I’m thinking I can build up his immunity. I also think I’m pretty much set on keeping this animal. I have already added a good bit of weight to him and he seems pretty attached to me. This was before they brought him to me..
> View attachment 299836
> 
> And this was yesterday.. see a difference?
> View attachment 299837


He seems happier. In better condition, definitely.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Still hot n getting hotter. Gardening done for the day.
> 
> View attachment 299838


I’m fixing to head out to bushhog... luckily the tractor has AC


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, someone's not spoiled... at ALL! ?


Of course she is! That’s exactly what I got her for... I’m telling you, i absolutely LOVE this dog. ???


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> He seems happier. In better condition, definitely.


He’s put a few lbs on I’m straightening out that curve on his back and his Withers are not so sharp.. cuts mostly healed and getting new hair.. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> This is how we are combatting the heat..
> View attachment 299834
> View attachment 299835


What a cute little doggy! I love her!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> And I think I have found the one horse in all of Texas who is in fact allergic to hay.. more specifically Bahia grass. Usually a horse would be allergic to the dust or pollen in hay so I tried a pelleted version of alfalfa and Bahia mix.. I even soaked it before hand and it triggered the reaction.. I can get around this by using a “complete” feed... I have some Bahia growing in the pasture but it’s a small amount.. and when he free grazes, he has a small reaction.this would explain his gangly look when I received him. hmmm.. I’m thinking I can build up his immunity. I also think I’m pretty much set on keeping this animal. I have already added a good bit of weight to him and he seems pretty attached to me. This was before they brought him to me..
> View attachment 299836
> 
> And this was yesterday.. see a difference?
> View attachment 299837


Looking good!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> He’s put a few lbs on I’m straightening out that curve on his back and his Withers are not so sharp.. cuts mostly healed and getting new hair.. ?


What a meanie! U dont let Mr. Ed go in the pool


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Y’all remember how small chopper was when I got him???
> View attachment 299815


Oh Wow. He is so big. Love the picture. It is actually the first picture of him where we can see him clearly, unless of course you have shared some while I was awol.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And I think I have found the one horse in all of Texas who is in fact allergic to hay.. more specifically Bahia grass. Usually a horse would be allergic to the dust or pollen in hay so I tried a pelleted version of alfalfa and Bahia mix.. I even soaked it before hand and it triggered the reaction.. I can get around this by using a “complete” feed... I have some Bahia growing in the pasture but it’s a small amount.. and when he free grazes, he has a small reaction.this would explain his gangly look when I received him. hmmm.. I’m thinking I can build up his immunity. I also think I’m pretty much set on keeping this animal. I have already added a good bit of weight to him and he seems pretty attached to me. This was before they brought him to me..
> View attachment 299836
> 
> And this was yesterday.. see a difference?
> View attachment 299837


Well done. I do see a difference.


----------



## CarolM

Okay all caught up again. Today was a lovely sunny day. But we are expecting rain as from midnight again. And the nation has just heard that they are banning alcohol again with immediate effect. So of course everybody is not happy again. We will also be under curfew again from 9pm to 4am, unless you are working. But they make no sense. The alcohol I can understand as they want to keep the hospital beds for those who get sick and not for alcohol related issues. But the curfew? And they say that the Taxi's are allowed to carry to full capacity for local trips, but for long trips only to 70% capacity. How is there any social distancing in a taxi with a full load of people in it? And what is the reason for the curfew? How does that stop the virus. 

Makes no sense whatsoever. 

So we are expecting rain from tonight until Tuesday and then from Tuesday until the next one we should have some sunny days.

I am still waiting on Ultimate exotics to fill in the form for the permit for me. I really hope that they do it tomorrow like they said that they would. As I am so impatient and I don't want to wait forever for my little guy to come. 

How is everybodies weekend been? I hope you have a good week ahead.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just want to say that I'm actually kind of proud of a certain 13-year-old in Massachusetts for how far he has come in just a few days. He still has a ways to go (don't we all), but his questions are getting more specific, and I am seeing more signs of him doing his "homework," looking things up, and trying to make sense of the massive amount of information in this huge learning curve. I really hope this works out.
> 
> This is where that thread stands currently. I think the kid is afraid of being fussed at or ridiculed, so please try to be in a supportive frame of mind if you drop by.
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-enclosure-should-i-get.184075/page-12
> 
> I haven't mentioned this before, but he did send me a message a few days ago (when I asked about the origin of the hatchling) divulging where they bought the redfoot hatchling from, and it's from one of the vendors we would have tried to steer them clear of, if they'd found us first. So I'm guessing that's probably why he was reluctant to say (as the likely responses regarding that vendor would not have been favorable).


That's really beautiful. I'm glad it's not a joke.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a meanie! U dont let Mr. Ed go in the pool


Well I did take him swimming in the lake ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay all caught up again. Today was a lovely sunny day. But we are expecting rain as from midnight again. And the nation has just heard that they are banning alcohol again with immediate effect. So of course everybody is not happy again. We will also be under curfew again from 9pm to 4am, unless you are working. But they make no sense. The alcohol I can understand as they want to keep the hospital beds for those who get sick and not for alcohol related issues. But the curfew? And they say that the Taxi's are allowed to carry to full capacity for local trips, but for long trips only to 70% capacity. How is there any social distancing in a taxi with a full load of people in it? And what is the reason for the curfew? How does that stop the virus.
> 
> Makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> So we are expecting rain from tonight until Tuesday and then from Tuesday until the next one we should have some sunny days.
> 
> I am still waiting on Ultimate exotics to fill in the form for the permit for me. I really hope that they do it tomorrow like they said that they would. As I am so impatient and I don't want to wait forever for my little guy to come.
> 
> How is everybodies weekend been? I hope you have a good week ahead.


Those restrictions are CRAZY... and you’re right, makes absolutely no sense to me.. I won’t be planning a move to Africa!
I can understand the anticipation for you Gecko... I have no patience whatsoever on things like that.. just like a kid for Christmas;-)) 

Weekend is good... not left the house and had plenty to do to keep me busy!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay all caught up again. Today was a lovely sunny day. But we are expecting rain as from midnight again. And the nation has just heard that they are banning alcohol again with immediate effect. So of course everybody is not happy again. We will also be under curfew again from 9pm to 4am, unless you are working. But they make no sense. The alcohol I can understand as they want to keep the hospital beds for those who get sick and not for alcohol related issues. But the curfew? And they say that the Taxi's are allowed to carry to full capacity for local trips, but for long trips only to 70% capacity. How is there any social distancing in a taxi with a full load of people in it? And what is the reason for the curfew? How does that stop the virus.
> 
> Makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> So we are expecting rain from tonight until Tuesday and then from Tuesday until the next one we should have some sunny days.
> 
> I am still waiting on Ultimate exotics to fill in the form for the permit for me. I really hope that they do it tomorrow like they said that they would. As I am so impatient and I don't want to wait forever for my little guy to come.
> 
> How is everybodies weekend been? I hope you have a good week ahead.


They're just grasping at straws so far. I was forced to stay downwind in a line to do some shopping I needed to do. We were 6' apart but there was quite a breeze. They're not making sense. Hope you get everything done soon for your new little guy. Critters make everything better.


----------



## EllieMay

Anyone want to guess what’s for supper tonight??


I’ll save you the trouble... southern Cajun gumbo...

LipSmackin good stuff


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Those restrictions are CRAZY... and you’re right, makes absolutely no sense to me.. I won’t be planning a move to Africa!
> I can understand the anticipation for you Gecko... I have no patience whatsoever on things like that.. just like a kid for Christmas;-))
> 
> Weekend is good... not left the house and had plenty to do to keep me busy!


Yeah I know, Christmas is taking FOREEEEVVVEEEERRRRR.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> They're just grasping at straws so far. I was forced to stay downwind in a line to do some shopping I needed to do. We were 6' apart but there was quite a breeze. They're not making sense. Hope you get everything done soon for your new little guy. Critters make everything better.


Totally with you on the critters part


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They're just grasping at straws so far. I was forced to stay downwind in a line to do some shopping I needed to do. We were 6' apart but there was quite a breeze. They're not making sense. Hope you get everything done soon for your new little guy. Critters make everything better.


I really thought you had something else to say after the down wind comment.... obviously been reading some of the guys too much..( no names) ???


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yeah I know, Christmas is taking FOREEEEVVVEEEERRRRR.


LMAO!!! Your in a tough place to rush that along but I’ll put in a call to Santa for you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I really thought you had something else to say after the down wind comment.... obviously been reading some of the guys too much..( no names) ???


Sounds like a lingering problem


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Anyone want to guess what’s for supper tonight??
> View attachment 299853
> 
> I’ll save you the trouble... southern Cajun gumbo...
> 
> LipSmackin good stuff


EllieMay picking up her takeout


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Okay all caught up again. Today was a lovely sunny day. But we are expecting rain as from midnight again. And the nation has just heard that they are banning alcohol again with immediate effect. So of course everybody is not happy again. We will also be under curfew again from 9pm to 4am, unless you are working. But they make no sense. The alcohol I can understand as they want to keep the hospital beds for those who get sick and not for alcohol related issues. But the curfew? And they say that the Taxi's are allowed to carry to full capacity for local trips, but for long trips only to 70% capacity. How is there any social distancing in a taxi with a full load of people in it? And what is the reason for the curfew? How does that stop the virus.
> 
> Makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> So we are expecting rain from tonight until Tuesday and then from Tuesday until the next one we should have some sunny days.
> 
> I am still waiting on Ultimate exotics to fill in the form for the permit for me. I really hope that they do it tomorrow like they said that they would. As I am so impatient and I don't want to wait forever for my little guy to come.
> 
> How is everybodies weekend been? I hope you have a good week ahead.


Wow.. is the virus bad over there? Its getting crazy again over here since everybody is getting comfortable again.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Tropical storm Faye has gone East. The temps & humidity are back up. Our string of 90 degree days is in tact. The grass keeps growing as do the weeds.
> 
> Out the front door this morning.
> View attachment 299824



you have a lovely home!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> EllieMay picking up her takeout
> View attachment 299858



that is soooooo perfect!!!!
But.....?
Who won????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that is soooooo perfect!!!!
> But.....?
> Who won????


Uhm.. did u see what shes having for dinner? Theres ur answer lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> And I think I have found the one horse in all of Texas who is in fact allergic to hay.. more specifically Bahia grass. Usually a horse would be allergic to the dust or pollen in hay so I tried a pelleted version of alfalfa and Bahia mix.. I even soaked it before hand and it triggered the reaction.. I can get around this by using a “complete” feed... I have some Bahia growing in the pasture but it’s a small amount.. and when he free grazes, he has a small reaction.this would explain his gangly look when I received him. hmmm.. I’m thinking I can build up his immunity. I also think I’m pretty much set on keeping this animal. I have already added a good bit of weight to him and he seems pretty attached to me. This was before they brought him to me..
> View attachment 299836
> 
> And this was yesterday.. see a difference?
> View attachment 299837


STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Keep him well. He will bring you lots of joy. And ??
?. What a wonderful animal to have..


----------



## EllieMay

Takin daddy some gumbo


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhm.. did u see what shes having for dinner? Theres ur answer lol



oooohhhh!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!!!
How do you get to it’s meat!???? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Takin daddy some gumbo
> View attachment 299867


 
how adorable!!


----------



## EllieMay

Helping a friend on the way home


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oooohhhh!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!!!
> How do you get to it’s meat!???? ?


Usually it’s the tail meat that’s harvested..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Helping a friend on the way home
> View attachment 299868
> View attachment 299869
> View attachment 299870



Is he someone’s ??
he looks too perfect to be wild??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oooohhhh!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!!!
> How do you get to it’s meat!???? ?


Get him drunk


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Usually it’s the tail meat that’s harvested..



wow... cool!!
What do you do with the rest of it??
Put it in the bed with your husband while he’s a sleep and take pictures????
?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Keep him well. He will bring you lots of joy. And ??
> ?. What a wonderful animal to have..


I’ve got lots of experience with ?.. lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is he someone’s ??
> he looks too perfect to be wild??


No.. very wild and common in these parts


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get him drunk



LMAO!!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!!
I will laugh all night at that one!!! ????????


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wow... cool!!
> What do you do with the rest of it??
> Put it in the bed with your husband while he’s a sleep and take pictures????
> ?


Nahhh... he’s my pet..every time I take meat, it grows back.. he’s a tough guy


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lake placid.. starring EllieMay


----------



## Blackdog1714

Enjoyed a hot one today outside finishing up the chicken coop redo. No treated lumber to be found so plain pine and a garden torch=shou sugi ban. The wood looks awesome after it’s charred, but it adds a longer and hotter step. Oh well the wife is happy so ?. The fence is just temporary to stop the dogs from tramping the flowers. The smaller coop is my quarantine coop for the new ones. Total- 2 Cochins, 3 Cochin/deathlayers & 3 polish deathlayers.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Enjoyed a hot one today outside finishing up the chicken coop redo. No treated lumber to be found so plain pine and a garden torch=shou sugi ban. The wood looks awesome after it’s charred, but it adds a longer and hotter step. Oh well the wife is happy so ?. The fence is just temporary to stop the dogs from tramping the flowers. The smaller coop is my quarantine coop for the new ones. Total- 2 Cochins, 3 Cochin/deathlayers & 3 polish deathlayers.


Nice job man. I almost got a few silkies this spring but didnt wanna end up w 3 roosters lol


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Enjoyed a hot one today outside finishing up the chicken coop redo. No treated lumber to be found so plain pine and a garden torch=shou sugi ban. The wood looks awesome after it’s charred, but it adds a longer and hotter step. Oh well the wife is happy so ?. The fence is just temporary to stop the dogs from tramping the flowers. The smaller coop is my quarantine coop for the new ones. Total- 2 Cochins, 3 Cochin/deathlayers & 3 polish deathlayers.
> 
> View attachment 299872
> View attachment 299873
> View attachment 299874
> View attachment 299875


Nice! Never heard them called deathlayers before... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill leave that one alone lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill leave that one alone lol


Don’t deprive us of your one of a kind humor... it’s a special kind of entertainment...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Don’t deprive us of your one of a kind humor... it’s a special kind of entertainment...


Ok u talked me into it. Last time i did the deed.. the girl ended up in a wheel chair. Yeah crazy! ... she fell down the front stairs ?


----------



## Lokkje

The temperature at my house today was 116. I had some work I had to do outside and now I feel sick. Happily, there were some really cute quail in my backyard. It looks like they hatched back there and they’re very tiny. It looks like two sets of parents and 17 babies from what I could count. I’m so jealous of the chickens. I wanted to have chickens but the people in the house immediately above me on the mountain refused to sign a waiver and so I couldn’t have them. They said they would be way too noisy. The only things that are noisy are them. Their dog would probably kill them anyway as he’s always trying to jump my fence.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

There was no need to run


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok u talked me into it. Last time i did the deed.. the girl ended up in a wheel chair. Yeah crazy! ... she fell down the front stairs ?


I don’t get it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Enjoyed a hot one today outside finishing up the chicken coop redo. No treated lumber to be found so plain pine and a garden torch=shou sugi ban. The wood looks awesome after it’s charred, but it adds a longer and hotter step. Oh well the wife is happy so ?. The fence is just temporary to stop the dogs from tramping the flowers. The smaller coop is my quarantine coop for the new ones. Total- 2 Cochins, 3 Cochin/deathlayers & 3 polish deathlayers.
> 
> View attachment 299872
> View attachment 299873
> View attachment 299874
> View attachment 299875


A bunch of deathlayers... Sounds like science fiction. Next thing you'll tell me, there's a robot chicken running around...


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There was no need to run


There’s something fishy about you. Or maybe it’s just your arm.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I don’t get it.


Smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> There’s something fishy about you. Or maybe it’s just your arm.


So mean! I used some of my best pick up lines on u


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yeah I know, Christmas is taking FOREEEEVVVEEEERRRRR.


? my tree is up all year. And winter can take it's good old sweet time.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I really thought you had something else to say after the down wind comment.... obviously been reading some of the guys too much..( no names) ???


Who knows what they did in the wind??


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Enjoyed a hot one today outside finishing up the chicken coop redo. No treated lumber to be found so plain pine and a garden torch=shou sugi ban. The wood looks awesome after it’s charred, but it adds a longer and hotter step. Oh well the wife is happy so ?. The fence is just temporary to stop the dogs from tramping the flowers. The smaller coop is my quarantine coop for the new ones. Total- 2 Cochins, 3 Cochin/deathlayers & 3 polish deathlayers.
> 
> View attachment 299872
> View attachment 299873
> View attachment 299874
> View attachment 299875


Nice.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Who knows what they did in the wind??


Could of been worse. Could of been down wind on taco tuesday


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Don’t deprive us of your one of a kind humor... it’s a special kind of entertainment...


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So mean! I used some of my best pick up lines on u


REALLY? Hmm


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> REALLY? Hmm


God.. i need to work harder? Lol..do u like raisins? How bout a date?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Could of been worse. Could of been down wind on taco tuesday


They might have had eggs after beer. I wouldn't know since I don't have a sense of smell anyway. I was thinking eeeeek.!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> They might have had eggs after beer. I wouldn't know since I don't have a sense of smell anyway. I was thinking eeeeek.!


Oh man! Eggs after beer or coffee after a night of beer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> They might have had eggs after beer. I wouldn't know since I don't have a sense of smell anyway. I was thinking eeeeek.!


U might have been caught in a mudslide


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 299871


IS THAT ALLIGATOR REAL!!???????
Holy ? he is coming for the cow!!!!??
(The cow and your property are beautiful!)


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God.. i need to work harder? Lol..do u like raisins? How bout a date?


Gift for ya. Just found it in my garage. Danged babies scattered when I grabbed the mother. I am afraid she is deceased. This is what I pick up.


----------



## Lokkje

Used my best steak tongs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> IS THAT ALLIGATOR REAL!!???????
> Holy ? he is coming for the cow!!!!??
> (The cow and your property are beautiful!)


Shes had that gator from a hatchling! Crazy i know!


----------



## Lokkje

And I’m old. I had to look up smh


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God.. i need to work harder? Lol..do u like raisins? How bout a date?


A date is better then a wrinkled old raisin any day. Just sayin...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Gift for ya. Just found it in my garage. Danged babies scattered when I grabbed the mother. I am afraid she is deceased. This is what I pick up.


Did u just give me crabs???? Hahhha scorpion nice


----------



## Lokkje

Thank goodness for urban dictionary


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u just give me crabs???? Hahhha scorpion nice


Crabs. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 299871


What do you feed the gator?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U might have been caught in a mudslide


Yea. So far so good. And I'm not knee deep into that yet.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> And I’m old. I had to look up smh


I still haven't figured that one out. Do they have a new dictionary out there? I figure it means smooch...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok u talked me into it. Last time i did the deed.. the girl ended up in a wheel chair. Yeah crazy! ... she fell down the front stairs ?


So that’s why your still single!!!! Lmao... next time try and get her all the way to the bedroom!!!


----------



## Lokkje

Urban dictionary. 
Shaking my head
Typically used when something is obvious, plain old stupid, or disappointment.
I use urban dictionary to understand my 20 something nephew when I know he is neing disrespectful. Whipper snappers


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> So that’s why your still single!!!! Lmao... next time try and get her all the way to the bedroom!!!


Another urban dictionary hit!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So mean! I used some of my best pick up lines on u


I thought they were great but I’m already taken...and seeing your past endeavors, I think your going to need a few more... I think I’m going to start screening applicants and see if I can find you a good fit... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> IS THAT ALLIGATOR REAL!!???????
> Holy ? he is coming for the cow!!!!??
> (The cow and your property are beautiful!)


It can’t be possible... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Gift for ya. Just found it in my garage. Danged babies scattered when I grabbed the mother. I am afraid she is deceased. This is what I pick up.


You’ve got to get that peppermint oil!!! I think that reactions get worse after every sting...


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> What do you feed the gator?


You know I was kidding right???? I rehomed the gator when my neighbors kid went missing.". I was scared if anyone saw the pictures of it in my bed, it might look suspicious... plus hubby was getting a little confused. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So that’s why your still single!!!! Lmao... next time try and get her all the way to the bedroom!!!


We didnt even leave the bar yet!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> You’ve got to get that peppermint oil!!! I think that reactions get worse after every sting...


I’m trying to ship them to Massachusetts


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok u talked me into it. Last time i did the deed.. the girl ended up in a wheel chair. Yeah crazy! ... she fell down the front stairs ?



I bet that gave you a big ego!??? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I’m trying to ship them to Massachusetts


Are u illegally shipping exotic reptiles


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I bet that gave you a big ego!??? ?


Got me feeling the “blues” haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God.. i need to work harder? Lol..do u like raisins? How bout a date?



Hey Lokkje!!!
Make sure there are no stairs!!!!
?????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> And I’m old. I had to look up smh



what was the answer???
I am old too!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> What do you feed the gator?



probably THE COW!!!!
Did you see how close it was!??????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Lokkje!!!
> Make sure there are no stairs!!!!
> ?????????????


No worries. I installed a wheelchair ramp


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what was the answer???
> I am old too!!!! ?


It’s above. Shaking my head.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I have been up working for several hours today... had to get all of my Computer work caught up and soon heading out to see a few customers today.. packing a lot in since I’ll be back in Houston tomorrow and Wednesday... hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I have been up working for several hours today... had to get all of my Computer work caught up and soon heading out to see a few customers today.. packing a lot in since I’ll be back in Houston tomorrow and Wednesday... hope everyone has a great Monday!


Safe travels!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good afternoon peeps. Happy monday! Thunderstorms on the way (perfect monday weather)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good afternoon peeps. Happy monday! Thunderstorms on the way (perfect monday weather)



Yeah Monday, another warming to hot day. So far not as humid. No real storms scheduled to hit us, wish they would, we could use some rain again for the grass, trees, flowers. Day 18 of our heatwave, only a few more to go for record breakers.

Can’t for August ? when it’s usually hotter & drier.

My gardening & kayaking hours are now geared toward mornings.......


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Urban dictionary.
> Shaking my head
> Typically used when something is obvious, plain old stupid, or disappointment.
> I use urban dictionary to understand my 20 something nephew when I know he is neing disrespectful. Whipper snappers


Ok then it's smirch...whatev. That's what I'll reply if they try to whatev me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Where‘s @Ray--Opo ? Hope all is well down there in Florida. Hot?


Hi Mark, been hiding in my hole in the wall.
Need to get a attitude change. 
Yes been very hot here.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Mark, been hiding in my hole in the wall.
> Need to get a attitude change.
> Yes been very hot here.


Don’t make me come over there Ray!!! 
I was sorta headed your direction but had to change my plans due to Covid and things with my dad... I will be rescheduling though and a few extra miles mean nothing to me;-)

Seriously, need to talk?? Praying for you!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Don’t make me come over there Ray!!!
> I was sorta headed your direction but had to change my plans due to Covid and things with my dad... I will be rescheduling though and a few extra miles mean nothing to me;-)


You know, if you reschedule it (or schedule a visit with Ray) for the weekend of August 22, you'd be _right there_ next to Daytona Beach for the National Reptile Breeders Expo...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Florida gets downright miserable in mid-late July and August. Heat and humidity. The dog days of summer... It's the time of year I most miss living in the U.K.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know, if you reschedule it (or schedule a visit with Ray) for the weekend of August 22, you'd be _right there_ next to Daytona Beach for the National Reptile Breeders Expo...


??noted??


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Don’t make me come over there Ray!!!
> I was sorta headed your direction but had to change my plans due to Covid and things with my dad... I will be rescheduling though and a few extra miles mean nothing to me;-)
> 
> Seriously, need to talk?? Praying for you!


Thanks Heather, where were you headed over my way?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, where were you headed over my way?


To the NAS Base in Pensacola... now my nephew is at a different base near destin but they are all shut down with this Covid crap... it will pass though!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


>


Almost snores as loud as me.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I thought that was EllieMay laughing


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Almost snores as loud as me.?


Bless Roses heart!!! 

Let me find a picture of how we sleep at night.. and you’ll see why I sympathize....

Here it is!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Tuesday!!! Where is everyone today??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday!!! Where is everyone today??


They’re throwing a party and we werent invited


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey. I was out kayaking this morning. We got on the water early before the heat, and today was less overall humid. Here are a few snaps where we took our first little break, where Maryland’s West River meets the Chesapeake Bay, just a few miles south of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.







And one pix of my cohort paddling back into our launch spot.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey. I was out kayaking this morning. We got on the water early before the heat, and today was less overall humid. Here are a few snaps where we took our first little break, where Maryland’s West River meets the Chesapeake Bay, just a few miles south of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 300027
> View attachment 300028
> View attachment 300029
> View attachment 300030
> 
> 
> And one pix of my cohort paddling back into our launch spot.
> View attachment 300032


Nice man! Im getting all ur thunderstorms for the last 2 days


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey. I was out kayaking this morning. We got on the water early before the heat, and today was less overall humid. Here are a few snaps where we took our first little break, where Maryland’s West River meets the Chesapeake Bay, just a few miles south of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 300027
> View attachment 300028
> View attachment 300029
> View attachment 300030
> 
> 
> And one pix of my cohort paddling back into our launch spot.
> View attachment 300032


Lovely


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey. I was out kayaking this morning. We got on the water early before the heat, and today was less overall humid. Here are a few snaps where we took our first little break, where Maryland’s West River meets the Chesapeake Bay, just a few miles south of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 300027
> View attachment 300028
> View attachment 300029
> View attachment 300030
> 
> 
> And one pix of my cohort paddling back into our launch spot.
> View attachment 300032


Gorgeous!!! Such vibrant colors!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice man! Im getting all ur thunderstorms for the last 2 days


I hope it’s cooling the air some.. bet Jacks happy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I hope it’s cooling the air some.. bet Jacks happy!


I brought him in after my patio umbrella flew across my yard lol he was next


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yea yeah i know.. who leaves an umbrella open during a thunderstorm? I like to be unique lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yea yeah i know.. who leaves an umbrella open during a thunderstorm? I like to be unique lol


Well, there are those types of umbrellas that you open up when it's raining...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, there are those types of umbrellas that you open up when it's raining...


Thank u! I should start a thread about those and you can answer all my questions ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank u! I should start a thread about those and you can answer all my questions ?


I might be afraid to answer your questions... I've seen your pick-up lines! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I might be afraid to answer your questions... I've seen your pick-up lines! ?


You can stand under my umbrella ella ella


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Awww... No pick-up line or dad joke involving an umbrella?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You can stand under my umbrella ella ella


Close enough!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Funny. We ordered and just received a brandy new deck umbrella today. Ok,stiff upper lip & carry On

ps - when they CALL for THUNDERSTORMS lower your umbrella! Goofus.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Mark, been hiding in my hole in the wall.
> Need to get a attitude change.
> Yes been very hot here.


I knew it. You're a tortoise in disguise.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You can stand under my umbrella ella ella


I love that song...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know, if you reschedule it (or schedule a visit with Ray) for the weekend of August 22, you'd be _right there_ next to Daytona Beach for the National Reptile Breeders Expo...


Oh my garsh.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Tuesday!!! Where is everyone today??


Well...I've been heRe and finally found youall...hay


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey. I was out kayaking this morning. We got on the water early before the heat, and today was less overall humid. Here are a few snaps where we took our first little break, where Maryland’s West River meets the Chesapeake Bay, just a few miles south of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 300027
> View attachment 300028
> View attachment 300029
> View attachment 300030
> 
> 
> And one pix of my cohort paddling back into our launch spot.
> View attachment 300032


I love what your camera does not to mention the color touchups you can do on your computer. Hello.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I love what your camera does not to mention the color touchups you can do on your computer. Hello.



The only “touchup” I usually do is to adjust BRIGHTNESS. There is lots of glare out on the water when the sun is out. Adjusting brightness enhances a lot of photos.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The only “touchup” I usually do is to adjust BRIGHTNESS. There is lots of glare out on the water when the sun is out. Adjusting brightness enhances a lot of photos.


Well...your friend is either a double danger or usually with you kayaking. I've always seen that person in a red kayak not bl


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Bless Roses heart!!!
> 
> Let me find a picture of how we sleep at night.. and you’ll see why I sympathize....
> 
> Here it is!
> View attachment 299989


That's adorable! We don't have furry pets because Rose is allergic. If Opo would sleep in our bed. I would let him.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's adorable! We don't have furry pets because Rose is allergic. If Opo would sleep in our bed. I would let him.



Urates and all?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I knew it. You're a tortoise in disguise.


??? Rose swears that when I have a bad day so does Opo. She thinks if I am not the one doing the morning routine with Opo. He sulks and stays in one of his hides all day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Urates and all?


Well I would have to potty train him.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh.


You could visit around that time too, right?  How long has it been since you've been to Florida?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> ??? Rose swears that when I have a bad day so does Opo. She thinks if I am not the one doing the morning routine with Opo. He sulks and stays in one of his hides all day.


I believe Rose. When I go into Saphire's room in the morning, he turns around and comes out of his hide to greet me. If I'm late, he may be out but he's been watching and waiting. He then waltzes over to his food tile. But he's still begging with his eyes to go outside. He'll actually try to stand really tall if I give him a back rub. The problem is he'll actually try to stand tall for my brother too. Maybe Opo has you both in training...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You could visit around that time too, right?  How long has it been since you've been to Florida?


I left in 2004. I liked it but needed my family more. I'm weird though. Also anything under 78° I get chilly. I hated the winter there as much as I do here. We could do zoom.?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> ??? Rose swears that when I have a bad day so does Opo. She thinks if I am not the one doing the morning routine with Opo. He sulks and stays in one of his hides all day.


I agree with Rose! It’s all part of a routine and some just cannot deviate!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I left in 2004. I liked it but needed my family more. I'm weird though. Also anything under 78° I get chilly. I hated the winter there as much as I do here. We could do zoom.?


If you left Florida in 2004... I figured that hurricane season might have blown you back to Ohio!


----------



## Lokkje

So sunday I decide to pluck some prickly pear fruit as a treat for the tortoises and of course I get a glochid in the finger. This morning I had to lance the danged thing as it infected. The tortoises were so happy though. It is a special treat. I found a recipe to make prickly pear wine. Take a dozen prickly pears, remove the glochids, stab several times, put in a liter jar with a half cup of sugar or honey and fill the jar with water. Put a loose lid on the jar. 3 times a day tighten the lid and shake the jar. Taste after a week. Add sugar to taste while fermenting. Continue shaking, tasting and sugaring up to a month. Strain it when satisfied, put in fridge and get drunk with it within 3 days. Easy! You’re welcome. 
From the Wildcrafting Brewer


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!!! Your in a tough place to rush that along but I’ll put in a call to Santa for you ?


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow.. is the virus bad over there? Its getting crazy again over here since everybody is getting comfortable again.


Unfortunately it is hitting it's peak which is actually expected to last into September. But yes even though our numbers are still small compared to other countries, the number of cases per day is rising. But on the other hand I also do not trust this government to be doing the job properly. mmmm Better not say anything more since we are not supposed to be talking politics on here.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Helping a friend on the way home
> View attachment 299868
> View attachment 299869
> View attachment 299870


How pretty.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Enjoyed a hot one today outside finishing up the chicken coop redo. No treated lumber to be found so plain pine and a garden torch=shou sugi ban. The wood looks awesome after it’s charred, but it adds a longer and hotter step. Oh well the wife is happy so ?. The fence is just temporary to stop the dogs from tramping the flowers. The smaller coop is my quarantine coop for the new ones. Total- 2 Cochins, 3 Cochin/deathlayers & 3 polish deathlayers.
> 
> View attachment 299872
> View attachment 299873
> View attachment 299874
> View attachment 299875


Very Nice Job.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Gift for ya. Just found it in my garage. Danged babies scattered when I grabbed the mother. I am afraid she is deceased. This is what I pick up.


Oh Boy, I would be worrying about where the babies are?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> And I’m old. I had to look up smh


So share it with us. what did you find out?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> And I’m old. I had to look up smh


Don't worry. I found out for myself:

SMH is the abbreviation of the phrase, Shaking my head.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I still haven't figured that one out. Do they have a new dictionary out there? I figure it means smooch...


It means the following:

SMH is the abbreviation of the phrase, Shaking my head.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Urban dictionary.
> Shaking my head
> Typically used when something is obvious, plain old stupid, or disappointment.
> I use urban dictionary to understand my 20 something nephew when I know he is neing disrespectful. Whipper snappers


How old are you if I may ask? (I am a woman so I can ask. ) And just so that you don't feel targeted I am 47years old.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I’m trying to ship them to Massachusetts


What have you got against Massachusetts?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I have been up working for several hours today... had to get all of my Computer work caught up and soon heading out to see a few customers today.. packing a lot in since I’ll be back in Houston tomorrow and Wednesday... hope everyone has a great Monday!


Since it is now Wednesday, I hope that you had a good Monday. I seem to have missed a few days and I am not sure exactly where they went. ?‍ Most probably @Chubbs the tegu stole them or at least hid them somewhere.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah Monday, another warming to hot day. So far not as humid. No real storms scheduled to hit us, wish they would, we could use some rain again for the grass, trees, flowers. Day 18 of our heatwave, only a few more to go for record breakers.
> 
> Can’t for August ? when it’s usually hotter & drier.
> 
> My gardening & kayaking hours are now geared toward mornings.......


I feel for you. Also at the same time mornings are the best times for those sort of activities that and evenings. You would get beautiful scenery pics. Well even more beautiful than you always give us. I will also try to send you some of our cold days. to maybe relieve your heat a bit.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi Mark, been hiding in my hole in the wall.
> Need to get a attitude change.
> Yes been very hot here.


Welcome back Ray. Glad to not see you in here again. Please don't hide in your hole, these corners miss you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Florida gets downright miserable in mid-late July and August. Heat and humidity. The dog days of summer... It's the time of year I most miss living in the U.K.


Made me think of this song...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


>


Sounds just like my Scooby. The power went off last night, and I was busy watching a movie (Frozen 2) and Scooby is under the blankets snoring, Stephen nudges me and says is that you? So I ask is what me, He replies the snoring! So I look at him and say how exactly am I supposed to snore while I am awake? ?‍ but yeah Scooby snores just like that sometimes even worse.


----------



## CarolM

So it is Wednesday and I want to know wens did the days disappear too. At least we have a few nice a warm days (or at least warmer days) to look forward to. Yayyyyy.

I am still waiting on the permit from Cape Nature Reserve. Aiyeee I have never had any patience (which is why I never became a doctor. ? )

There is the possibility that we might get a bearded dragon. It belongs to my bosses daughter. She might sell it to us, but she is still deciding.




Anyway we will see how it pans out. Either way I will getting a few things that I have wanted to get for quite a while. I just have to be patient.

Not much else is going on here. So I will wait on some shenanigans from you lot and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> So it is Wednesday and I want to know wens did the days disappear too. At least we have a few nice a warm days (or at least warmer days) to look forward to. Yayyyyy.
> 
> I am still waiting on the permit from Cape Nature Reserve. Aiyeee I have never had any patience (which is why I never became a doctor. ? )
> 
> There is the possibility that we might get a bearded dragon. It belongs to my bosses daughter. She might sell it to us, but she is still deciding.
> 
> View attachment 300081
> 
> 
> Anyway we will see how it pans out. Either way I will getting a few things that I have wanted to get for quite a while. I just have to be patient.
> 
> Not much else is going on here. So I will wait on some shenanigans from you lot and enjoy the ride.



OUCH! On the doctor with no patients pun.... good one.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Made me think of this song...


And I thought Lady Gaga was a weird one..lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all! Have a great one


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Sounds just like my Scooby. The power went off last night, and I was busy watching a movie (Frozen 2) and Scooby is under the blankets snoring, Stephen nudges me and says is that you? So I ask is what me, He replies the snoring! So I look at him and say how exactly am I supposed to snore while I am awake? ?‍ but yeah Scooby snores just like that sometimes even worse.


Lol!!! So what I’m getting out of this is that we could definitely watch movies together (I love Disney) with a sound barrier for our furry children... lol


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! I am at the MD Anderson facility already this morning getting dad checked in for another procedure.. some of his test results have disqualified him for the clinical trials study with immunotherapy.. he’s pretty disheartened. He’s having a Bronchoscopy done this morning and we should get better informed on the spreading (if any) of his cancer.. after this, we will go home and be done until next week. I’ll be trolling online for hours while in wait maybe I’ll catch a couple Yellowstone flicks On the The iPad.. 

So Happy hump day!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! So what I’m getting out of this is that we could definitely watch movies together (I love Disney) with a sound barrier for our furry children... lol


Exactly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Heat wave record is still going strong. Day 19 and counting. Could soon be an all time record here by thecweekend.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> So it is Wednesday and I want to know wens did the days disappear too. At least we have a few nice a warm days (or at least warmer days) to look forward to. Yayyyyy.
> 
> I am still waiting on the permit from Cape Nature Reserve. Aiyeee I have never had any patience (which is why I never became a doctor. ? )
> 
> There is the possibility that we might get a bearded dragon. It belongs to my bosses daughter. She might sell it to us, but she is still deciding.
> 
> View attachment 300081
> 
> 
> Anyway we will see how it pans out. Either way I will getting a few things that I have wanted to get for quite a while. I just have to be patient.
> 
> Not much else is going on here. So I will wait on some shenanigans from you lot and enjoy the ride.


She reminds a lot of Red Lady!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> She reminds a lot of Red Lady!


Could you by any chance give me a good care sheet for bearded dragons? I am looking on the internet, but don't want to make the mistake of following an incorrect one. And since I know that you have had one for quite a while now, I figure you would know the best way to care for them.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hello guys?lol it’s been somtime not long though lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Could you by any chance give me a good care sheet for bearded dragons? I am looking on the internet, but don't want to make the mistake of following an incorrect one. And since I know that you have had one for quite a while now, I figure you would know the best way to care for them.


I will... Nudge me tomorrow if it slips my memory, though. I have a couple projects that have to be done today.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey. I was out kayaking this morning. We got on the water early before the heat, and today was less overall humid. Here are a few snaps where we took our first little break, where Maryland’s West River meets the Chesapeake Bay, just a few miles south of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 300027
> View attachment 300028
> View attachment 300029
> View attachment 300030
> 
> 
> And one pix of my cohort paddling back into our launch spot.
> View attachment 300032


I have never been in a kayak. I can barely swim. Don't own a pair of shorts or a bathing suit, but your pictures tell me I am missing out on something beautiful and fun. I just love the photos, great color, beautiful vista's, just wow


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bananas are loving the heat & the 10 gallons or so of water I provide daily...as my wife says “self inflicted”...
Here you can see the large pot i have them in. When Frost comes, i cut them back & drag into the garage.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Bananas are loving the heat & the 10 gallons or so of water I provide daily...as my wife says “self inflicted”...
> Here you can see the large pot i have them in. When Frost comes, i cut them back & drag into the garage.
> View attachment 300087
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Looking great! Will you be able to harvest the fruit this year?


----------



## Maro2Bear

These are more ornamental than anything else. The fruit is two inches long now, but won’t get much bigger. Same thing last year. The one good thing is that Sully loves banana leaves. I routinely trim off damaged leaves & feed to Sully. Lots of free, good eats.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I will... Nudge me tomorrow if it slips my memory, though. I have a couple projects that have to be done today.


Thanks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Welcome back Ray. Glad to not see you in here again. Please don't hide in your hole, these corners miss you.


Thanks Carol,


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> How old are you if I may ask? (I am a woman so I can ask. ) And just so that you don't feel targeted I am 47years old.


60. Don’t mind at all.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Oh Boy, I would be worrying about where the babies are?


Splatted under my shoe for the dumb half.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> 60. Don’t mind at all.


That is not old at all. You are still a spring chicken.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you left Florida in 2004... I figured that hurricane season might have blown you back to Ohio!


It really wasn't the four hurricanes buttt it did help convince me to go. It's funny though. Because of what I went through in Florida, I recognize the smell and undercurrents of a hurricane. A couple or so years later I could feel the remnants of a Florida hurricane headed my way. It did hit. We had really bad stormy weather. It really tore up our city. When it arrived I rolled over and slept through it. I figured it couldn't be as bad as what I already managed to live through.?


----------



## Billna the 2

I wish I could 


Maro2Bear said:


> Bananas are loving the heat & the 10 gallons or so of water I provide daily...as my wife says “self inflicted”...
> Here you can see the large pot i have them in. When Frost comes, i cut them back & drag into the garage.
> View attachment 300087


I wish I could grow some successfully


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> 60. Don’t mind at all.


I feel the same. If I have to answer that question now and then through the year, I don't have to do the math again.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It means the following:
> 
> SMH is the abbreviation of the phrase, Shaking my head.


Ok. I'll have to tell my son to stop that. You might injure your neck.? he does that all the time to me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Billna the 2 said:


> I wish I could
> 
> I wish I could grow some successfully



Bananas are really easy, they are basically a big grass that needs lots of feeding/compost & water. I got these from some online company many years ago. Still kicking. Try growing some in a large plastic pot.


----------



## Billna the 2

Maro2Bear said:


> Bananas are really easy, they are basically a big grass that needs lots of feeding/compost & water. I got these from some online company many years ago. Still kicking. Try growing some in a large plastic pot.


Do you know a place where I could get some?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Bananas are really easy, they are basically a big grass that needs lots of feeding/compost & water. I got these from some online company many years ago. Still kicking. Try growing some in a large plastic pot.


I never thought of banana plants as a big grass before...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Bananas are really easy, they are basically a big grass that needs lots of feeding/compost & water. I got these from some online company many years ago. Still kicking. Try growing some in a large plastic pot.



A company like this https://www.tytyga.com/Banana-Trees-s/1833.htm


----------



## Maro2Bear

Billna the 2 said:


> Do you know a place where I could get some?



Lots of options here. ➡➡➡ https://www.tytyga.com/Banana-Trees-s/1833.htm


Here’s a pretty good article on maintaining and over wintering if u have to.

 - https://gardenerspath.com/plants/fruit-trees/overwinter-banana-plants/


----------



## Billna the 2

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of options here. ➡➡➡ https://www.tytyga.com/Banana-Trees-s/1833.htm
> 
> 
> Here’s a pretty good article on maintaining and over wintering if u have to.
> 
> - https://gardenerspath.com/plants/fruit-trees/overwinter-banana-plants/


Ok great thank you a bunch!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It really wasn't the four hurricanes buttt it did help convince me to go. It's funny though. Because of what I went through in Florida, I recognize the smell and undercurrents of a hurricane. A couple or so years later I could feel the remnants of a Florida hurricane headed my way. It did hit. We had really bad stormy weather. It really tore up our city. When it arrived I rolled over and slept through it. I figured it couldn't be as bad as what I already managed to live through.?


Rose and I have been lucky so far. The hurricanes have missed as of yet since we moved to Florida. ?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Bananas are loving the heat & the 10 gallons or so of water I provide daily...as my wife says “self inflicted”...
> Here you can see the large pot i have them in. When Frost comes, i cut them back & drag into the garage.
> View attachment 300087


Mark, do your banana trees produce fruit?
If so,have you heard that after the tree produces fruit. Your supposed to cut the tree back?
A friend of mine banana tree produced fruit once and that's it. I did some research for her but got mixed messages on cutting back or not.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! I am at the MD Anderson facility already this morning getting dad checked in for another procedure.. some of his test results have disqualified him for the clinical trials study with immunotherapy.. he’s pretty disheartened. He’s having a Bronchoscopy done this morning and we should get better informed on the spreading (if any) of his cancer.. after this, we will go home and be done until next week. I’ll be trolling online for hours while in wait maybe I’ll catch a couple Yellowstone flicks On the The iPad..
> 
> So Happy hump day!!!


Hope all goes well for your dad.
I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Unfortunately it is hitting it's peak which is actually expected to last into September. But yes even though our numbers are still small compared to other countries, the number of cases per day is rising. But on the other hand I also do not trust this government to be doing the job properly. mmmm Better not say anything more since we are not supposed to be talking politics on here.


Maybe we can go to the thread where moderator's aren't allowed to talk politics. 
?


----------



## K8E K

Billna the 2 said:


> I wish I could
> 
> I wish I could grow some successfully


I had some tiny little things I was going to have as a houseplant, but was killing them off one by one. So by the last one, I figured, eh, I'll just throw it in the chicken coop so it can have a nice death (well, really, so I don't have to watch it die...). 10 years later it's almost as tall as our house. Stinker.


----------



## CarolM

K8E K said:


> I had some tiny little things I was going to have as a houseplant, but was killing them off one by one. So by the last one, I figured, eh, I'll just throw it in the chicken coop so it can have a nice death (well, really, so I don't have to watch it die...). 10 years later it's almost as tall as our house. Stinker.


It obviously likes the compost from the chickens. But I am like that, not very successful with plants in pots. Some do work for me, but most of my plants do so much better when I plant them into the ground.


----------



## CarolM

And Good Morning to one and All,

It is a beautiful sunny (but Cold) day here in SA. 

I have got great news, we are getting the bearded Dragon so @Pastel Tortie I am going to need those tips on care. It is a boy and his name is Phoenix. Phoenix is brumating at the moment though. So although we will get him on the weekend, we will obviously not be able to handle him very much, as I don't want to disturb his brumation too much. But I am so excited and Jarrod is very excited as well. Phoenix will be staying in Jarrod's room, as the dogs etc, are not allowed in there, and due to the fact that Phoenix's cage is a low cage, it will be better if he is in Jarrod's room away from the other animals.

And I am still waiting for Cape Nature Reserve to give me my transport permit so that I can get my crested gecko. Ooh lots going on in my house. Today at lunch time I will be going to the local pet store to buy some dubia roaches and crickets so that I can start a colony and breed my own for my new family members. So @Pastel Tortie if you have any tips on that as well I would appreciate that too.

Anyway, Here's to hoping and wishing you all a beautiful, healthy, safe and sane day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Bananas are loving the heat & the 10 gallons or so of water I provide daily...as my wife says “self inflicted”...
> Here you can see the large pot i have them in. When Frost comes, i cut them back & drag into the garage.
> View attachment 300087


Here is my banana tree. 6 years old and used to be 6' tall.? It was down to one leaf. So 2 weeks ago replanted with better soil. The last leaf died and this is the new growth. Hopefully it might grow. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Mark, do your banana trees produce fruit?
> If so,have you heard that after the tree produces fruit. Your supposed to cut the tree back?
> A friend of mine banana tree produced fruit once and that's it. I did some research for her but got mixed messages on cutting back or not.



Yes, if you see my banana grove, there are multiple stalks maybe 7 or 8. Some new, some 3 or 4 years old, one fruiting. The fruiting one will allegedly die once it flowers & fruits like this. But, they push more new baby stalks up, it’s a continual process. I can actually see one new baby stalk pushing up through the mulch.

The “fruit” on ours is more ornamental vice edible. I could/should probably trim the flower as soon as it forms but it’s fun to watch it grow. The buds are very unique & obvious compared to normal leaves.

I cut them all back in Fall once frost hits so that they will fit into our garage. Sooooo, the trick is to not have just one stalk. But, mother nature helps out with that - 

Some info - 
 Bananas grow from a central corm (rhizome). In nature the parent plant dies back after producing fruit and its offspring shoot up from the corm to take its place.

 This growth pattern, allows the plants to grow in small groves, the way nature intended. They need the shelter of one another as protection against wind and sun. Allowing them to grow in small groups helps them make the most of available nutrients.

 This also helps create the humidity needed in order to thrive. Growing together in small clumps helps to protect banana plants against extremes of heat and cold, periods of drought and excessive exposure. This is essential in keeping them healthy and happy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

K8E K said:


> I had some tiny little things I was going to have as a houseplant, but was killing them off one by one. So by the last one, I figured, eh, I'll just throw it in the chicken coop so it can have a nice death (well, really, so I don't have to watch it die...). 10 years later it's almost as tall as our house. Stinker.



They need lots of water, feed & compost. Your chicken coop provided the compost & fert. I guess it rained a lot too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, if you see my banana grove, there are multiple stalks maybe 7 or 8. Some new, some 3 or 4 years old, one fruiting. The fruiting one will allegedly die once it flowers & fruits like this. But, they push more new baby stalks up, it’s a continual process. I can actually see one new baby stalk pushing up through the mulch.
> 
> The “fruit” on ours is more ornamental vice edible. I could/should probably trim the flower as soon as it forms but it’s fun to watch it grow. The buds are very unique & obvious compared to normal leaves.
> 
> I cut them all back in Fall once frost hits so that they will fit into our garage. Sooooo, the trick is to not have just one stalk. But, mother nature helps out with that -
> 
> Some info -
> ➡ Bananas grow from a central corm (rhizome). In nature the parent plant dies back after producing fruit and its offspring shoot up from the corm to take its place.
> 
> ➡ This growth pattern, allows the plants to grow in small groves, the way nature intended. They need the shelter of one another as protection against wind and sun. Allowing them to grow in small groups helps them make the most of available nutrients.
> 
> ➡ This also helps create the humidity needed in order to thrive. Growing together in small clumps helps to protect banana plants against extremes of heat and cold, periods of drought and excessive exposure. This is essential in keeping them healthy and happy.


Thanks for all that info. Sounds like I need to get a few more. For them to grow healthy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is my banana tree. 6 years old and used to be 6' tall.? It was down to one leaf. So 2 weeks ago replanted with better soil. The last leaf died and this is the new growth. Hopefully it might grow. ?


I guess I forgot to post the pic???????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I guess I forgot to post the pic???????
> View attachment 300163



looks great! I see some tomato plants there too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of options here. ➡➡➡ https://www.tytyga.com/Banana-Trees-s/1833.htm
> 
> 
> Here’s a pretty good article on maintaining and over wintering if u have to.
> 
> - https://gardenerspath.com/plants/fruit-trees/overwinter-banana-plants/


This room is bananas.. B-a-n-a-n-a bananas


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday Jr!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> And Good Morning to one and All,
> 
> It is a beautiful sunny (but Cold) day here in SA.
> 
> I have got great news, we are getting the bearded Dragon so @Pastel Tortie I am going to need those tips on care. It is a boy and his name is Phoenix. Phoenix is brumating at the moment though. So although we will get him on the weekend, we will obviously not be able to handle him very much, as I don't want to disturb his brumation too much. But I am so excited and Jarrod is very excited as well. Phoenix will be staying in Jarrod's room, as the dogs etc, are not allowed in there, and due to the fact that Phoenix's cage is a low cage, it will be better if he is in Jarrod's room away from the other animals.
> 
> And I am still waiting for Cape Nature Reserve to give me my transport permit so that I can get my crested gecko. Ooh lots going on in my house. Today at lunch time I will be going to the local pet store to buy some dubia roaches and crickets so that I can start a colony and breed my own for my new family members. So @Pastel Tortie if you have any tips on that as well I would appreciate that too.
> 
> Anyway, Here's to hoping and wishing you all a beautiful, healthy, safe and sane day.


Congrats! I never had a beardie that brumated


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> And Good Morning to one and All,
> 
> It is a beautiful sunny (but Cold) day here in SA.
> 
> I have got great news, we are getting the bearded Dragon so @Pastel Tortie I am going to need those tips on care. It is a boy and his name is Phoenix. Phoenix is brumating at the moment though. So although we will get him on the weekend, we will obviously not be able to handle him very much, as I don't want to disturb his brumation too much. But I am so excited and Jarrod is very excited as well. Phoenix will be staying in Jarrod's room, as the dogs etc, are not allowed in there, and due to the fact that Phoenix's cage is a low cage, it will be better if he is in Jarrod's room away from the other animals.
> 
> And I am still waiting for Cape Nature Reserve to give me my transport permit so that I can get my crested gecko. Ooh lots going on in my house. Today at lunch time I will be going to the local pet store to buy some dubia roaches and crickets so that I can start a colony and breed my own for my new family members. So @Pastel Tortie if you have any tips on that as well I would appreciate that too.
> 
> Anyway, Here's to hoping and wishing you all a beautiful, healthy, safe and sane day.


See if Phoenix (bearded dragon) will actually eat the feeder invertebrates before you start a colony. Especially if you're thinking about crickets. Our male beardie (Indominus) decided a while back (after he reached his full size) that crickets just weren't worth eating anymore. Apparently the small ones were too much work for too little substance, and the big ones are all exoskeleton, so he wasn't interested in eating them anymore. I think Red Lady came to a similar conclusion around the end of last year. 

I haven't tried roaches with any of my crew, but I've heard that beardies tend to like them. At least they're quiet compared to the crickets. If sanity is a factor, go with the dubia colony instead of the crickets.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Unfortunately, my bearded dragon breeder doesn't have her care sheet on her website proper. I believe this is the one she recommends for bearded dragon nutrition information: http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html 

By the way... There is a sister forum to TFO on bearded dragons. I haven't been on it in quite a while, and it was fairly quiet the last time I checked. Honestly, if I had a specific bearded dragon question, I'd most likely post it in the lizard section here on the TFO. Our members deal with such a wide variety of species and come up with incredibly creative solutions. I'm admittedly biased, but I think we have a broader (and deeper, in many regards) knowledge base here than would be available elsewhere.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Congrats! I never had a beardie that brumated


Me neither...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@CarolM This website was pretty helpful on bearded dragon information too: http://www.thebeardeddragon.org/bearded-dragon-diet.php


----------



## Pastel Tortie

A year before we got Indy, we picked up this book, and it is excellent: 

The Bearded Dragon Manual, 2nd Edition
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1620082535/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This room is bananas.. B-a-n-a-n-a bananas



nagh, why? Ogh this


----------



## K8E K

CarolM said:


> It obviously likes the compost from the chickens. But I am like that, not very successful with plants in pots. Some do work for me, but most of my plants do so much better when I plant them into the ground.


Yeah, we're on an island and the dirt is super sandy, I think that's the one spot they get some nutrients. We get about 22" of rain a year, so maybe not as much as they might like, we get about five bunches of little bananas a year. I don't remember what variety they are...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Unfortunately, my bearded dragon breeder doesn't have her care sheet on her website proper. I believe this is the one she recommends for bearded dragon nutrition information: http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html
> 
> By the way... There is a sister forum to TFO on bearded dragons. I haven't been on it in quite a while, and it was fairly quiet the last time I checked. Honestly, if I had a specific bearded dragon question, I'd most likely post it in the lizard section here on the TFO. Our members deal with such a wide variety of species and come up with incredibly creative solutions. I'm admittedly biased, but I think we have a broader (and deeper, in many regards) knowledge base here than would be available elsewhere.



Just ask @Tom. “Knower of All”


----------



## Maro2Bear

K8E K said:


> Yeah, we're on an island and the dirt is super sandy, I think that's the one spot they get some nutrients. We get about 22" of rain a year, so maybe not as much as they might like, we get about five bunches of little bananas a year. I don't remember what variety they are...



on an island? Ok, spill the beans. Not goya, but what island in Northern California? Or....are you hiding on Alcatraz?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> nagh, why? Ogh this


I was thinking of the one sang by my future wife


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> looks great! I see some tomato plants there too.


Yep it just popped up a week ago. Time to transfer it to a different location.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Back to some Tortoise Enclosure talk.

In year’s past, I had my LL Reptile thermostat on the outside of Sully’s night box. Various ways invoked to keep it waterproof. Some successful, one year not so much. This year, I decided to locate the thermostat inside the warm dry night box & bought a small cheap plastic “ammo” box from Harbor Freight. Ok. Summer kayaking. Grass cutting, gardening & NO RAIN slowed my progress & need to finish up. No rain, no pain. 

Decided to complete the thermostat/ammo project today. A few holes, two bolts, two screws, and done. Some pix so you get the idea.

Prepping the Box with One Hole for Cords




Placing the Box (wooden ledge covers the Kane heat matt cord)



Thermostat in Place



All Done


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Back to some Tortoise Enclosure talk.
> 
> In year’s past, I had my LL Reptile thermostat on the outside of Sully’s night box. Various ways invoked to keep it waterproof. Some successful, one year not so much. This year, I decided to locate the thermostat inside the warm dry night box & bought a small cheap plastic “ammo” box from Harbor Freight. Ok. Summer kayaking. Grass cutting, gardening & NO RAIN slowed my progress & need to finish up. No rain, no pain.
> 
> Decided to complete the thermostat/ammo project today. A few holes, two bolts, two screws, and done. Some pix so you get the idea.
> 
> Prepping the Box with One Hole for Cords
> View attachment 300182
> View attachment 300183
> 
> 
> Placing the Box (wooden ledge covers the Kane heat matt cord)
> View attachment 300184
> 
> 
> Thermostat in Place
> View attachment 300185
> 
> 
> All Done
> View attachment 300186


Great idea man. Nice


----------



## K8E K

Maro2Bear said:


> on an island? Ok, spill the beans. Not goya, but what island in Northern California? Or....are you hiding on Alcatraz?


? I mean, free housing in the bay area... Can't beat Alcatraz? we're in Alameda. 60 degrees here while everything else heats up ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thursday 75 and sunny! Sounds like a lil day drinking


----------



## Maro2Bear

K8E K said:


> ? I mean, free housing in the bay area... Can't beat Alcatraz? we're in Alameda. 60 degrees here while everything else heats up ?



Aaagh, Alameda. Here i had some unknown tropical island in mind. Nice temps. I lived in Monterey for a few years - loved it. We are in the middle of a 90 degree record breaking heat wave. Today, I think Day 19.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Back to some Tortoise Enclosure talk.
> 
> In year’s past, I had my LL Reptile thermostat on the outside of Sully’s night box. Various ways invoked to keep it waterproof. Some successful, one year not so much. This year, I decided to locate the thermostat inside the warm dry night box & bought a small cheap plastic “ammo” box from Harbor Freight. Ok. Summer kayaking. Grass cutting, gardening & NO RAIN slowed my progress & need to finish up. No rain, no pain.
> 
> Decided to complete the thermostat/ammo project today. A few holes, two bolts, two screws, and done. Some pix so you get the idea.
> 
> Prepping the Box with One Hole for Cords
> View attachment 300182
> View attachment 300183
> 
> 
> Placing the Box (wooden ledge covers the Kane heat matt cord)
> View attachment 300184
> 
> 
> Thermostat in Place
> View attachment 300185
> 
> 
> All Done
> View attachment 300186




Just in case anyone else is interested, here is the Harbor Freight ammo box that I used.

 - https://www.harborfreight.com/030-caliber-ammo-box-63135.html


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Love harbor freight.. great prices


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love harbor freight.. great prices



and plenty of coupons & discounts as well. ?


----------



## K8E K

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh, Alameda. Here i had some unknown tropical island in mind. Nice temps. I lived in Monterey for a few years - loved it. We are in the middle of a 90 degree record breaking heat wave. Today, I think Day 19.
> 
> View attachment 300189


Hah! Nah, just Oakland with beach and sandy soil ? my heat bill appreciates that the tortoise night boxes never have to work too hard to stay warm, but the Russian would probably appreciate what you've got going on there more than the fog we have today!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Congrats! I never had a beardie that brumated


Do you also have Bearded Dragons? I don't think she has a thermostat because it would not need to brumate if the temps were consistent correct?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I had bearded dragons for years! U dont need to brumate them for any reason. They will breed either way. And they will eat everytime like they have never eaten before lol ive never had a beardie turn down a meal


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Unfortunately, my bearded dragon breeder doesn't have her care sheet on her website proper. I believe this is the one she recommends for bearded dragon nutrition information: http://www.beautifuldragons.com/Nutrition.html
> 
> By the way... There is a sister forum to TFO on bearded dragons. I haven't been on it in quite a while, and it was fairly quiet the last time I checked. Honestly, if I had a specific bearded dragon question, I'd most likely post it in the lizard section here on the TFO. Our members deal with such a wide variety of species and come up with incredibly creative solutions. I'm admittedly biased, but I think we have a broader (and deeper, in many regards) knowledge base here than would be available elsewhere.


Yes that is my opinion as well. I did look at the bearded dragon tfo but they did not have any care sheets that I could see. Which was why I asked. But it is not a bad idea to ask the members here. Tom I bet has a bearded dragon too. As he always has or has had just about everything.


----------



## CarolM

I


Pastel Tortie said:


> Me neither...


Is it a good thing that they brumate?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I put peel and stick tiles on the bottom of there cages. Makes it way easier to clean( they poop like theres no tomorrow! And also the bugs cant hide in the substrate. They dont need high humidity.. regular room humidity is fine.. id soak mine 3 times a week( especially when they’re shedding. Very simple care.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Crickets are evil! Never leave them loose in the enclosure.. they will nibble on ur lil baby


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Yes that is my opinion as well. I did look at the bearded dragon tfo but they did not have any care sheets that I could see. Which was why I asked. But it is not a bad idea to ask the members here. Tom I bet has a bearded dragon too. As he always has or has had just about everything.


Tom has amazing care info.. i just put it in laymans terms


----------



## Tom

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Back to some Tortoise Enclosure talk.
> 
> In year’s past, I had my LL Reptile thermostat on the outside of Sully’s night box. Various ways invoked to keep it waterproof. Some successful, one year not so much. This year, I decided to locate the thermostat inside the warm dry night box & bought a small cheap plastic “ammo” box from Harbor Freight. Ok. Summer kayaking. Grass cutting, gardening & NO RAIN slowed my progress & need to finish up. No rain, no pain.
> 
> Decided to complete the thermostat/ammo project today. A few holes, two bolts, two screws, and done. Some pix so you get the idea.
> 
> Prepping the Box with One Hole for Cords
> View attachment 300182
> View attachment 300183
> 
> 
> Placing the Box (wooden ledge covers the Kane heat matt cord)
> View attachment 300184
> 
> 
> Thermostat in Place
> View attachment 300185
> 
> 
> All Done
> View attachment 300186


MAN! Why didn't I think of that??? I've been using Sterilite shoe box type things for years and they are so flimsy. Torts break them, knock the lids off, and otherwise cause problems all the time. What a perfect solution. Thanks for the idea. All my ammo cans are metal, but I know where to find plastic ones.


----------



## Tom

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh, Alameda. Here i had some unknown tropical island in mind. Nice temps. I lived in Monterey for a few years - loved it. We are in the middle of a 90 degree record breaking heat wave. Today, I think Day 19.



90??? Thats a cold summer day here. We are having a cool spell. Temps only reaching the mid 90s daily. It was 108 last week.


----------



## K8E K

Tom said:


> 90??? Thats a cold summer day here. We are having a cool spell. Temps only reaching the mid 90s daily. It was 108 last week.


?? No one has air conditioning here, so when it's 80 everyone complains ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just ask @Tom. “Knower of All”


I did think about that. And will be doing that.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had bearded dragons for years! U dont need to brumate them for any reason. They will breed either way. And they will eat everytime like they have never eaten before lol ive never had a beardie turn down a meal


okay. Good to know.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tom said:


> MAN! Why didn't I think of that??? I've been using Sterilite shoe box type things for years and they are so flimsy. Torts break them, knock the lids off, and otherwise cause problems all the time. What a perfect solution. Thanks for the idea. All my ammo cans are metal, but I know where to find plastic ones.



Yes. Pretty much a perfect solution. I drilled four small drainage holes on the bottom just in case any water (or condensation) happens to get inside.


----------



## Tom

K8E K said:


> ?? No one has air conditioning here, so when it's 80 everyone complains ?


I grew up near the coast. I remember those days... We all thought we were going to melt on the rare occasion when a summer day topped 80 degrees.


----------



## CarolM

Tom said:


> I grew up near the coast. I remember those days... We all thought we were going to melt on the rare occasion when a summer day topped 80 degrees.


I need some info from you please, but I will go on over to the lizard section so as to not inundate this chat room with bearded dragon questions etc,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tom said:


> I grew up near the coast. I remember those days... We all thought we were going to melt on the rare occasion when a summer day topped 80 degrees.



I lived in Monterey for a few years, no A/C there either. I do remember/those HOT 80 degree days.... HERE the humidity kills us. Good for our Sully & banana trees. Not me.


----------



## Tom

CarolM said:


> I
> 
> Is it a good thing that they brumate?


Our climates are similar, just reversed. No need to officially brumate them, but the normal seasonal temperature changes that happen, along with the varying photo period, is enough to cycle them and get them to breed. With blue tongue skinks, I just shut the lights off in winter, and my cooler house temps are enough to cycle them. With beardies, you don't even need to do that. Cooler nights but still having a basking light during the day suits them fine.

When I was in SA, few homes had AC, so I bet your normal room temp variation from winter to summer will do it too.


----------



## Tom

CarolM said:


> I need some info from you please, but I will go on over to the lizard section so as to not inundate this chat room with bearded dragon questions etc,


TOO LATE!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

OMG! Toms here! Im confused haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Do you also have Bearded Dragons? I don't think she has a thermostat because it would not need to brumate if the temps were consistent correct?


@Chubbs the tegu has more experience with bearded dragons than I do. I think @EllieMay does too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> OMG! Toms here! Im confused haha


It takes some effort to get him to visit this thread... ? Always glad when @Tom visits!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I
> 
> Is it a good thing that they brumate?


They're kind of like those species of turtles and tortoises where hibernation (or brumation) is "optional."


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toms the man! Very knowledgable.. but does he know about the jellyfish/leprechaun x breeding? I dont think hed b happy about that


----------



## Tom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Toms the man! Very knowledgable.. but does he know about the jellyfish/leprechaun x breeding? I dont think hed b happy about that


Those leprechauns are a feisty surly bunch. I wouldn't try to breed anything with them. They are likely to hurt someone!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had bearded dragons for years! U dont need to brumate them for any reason. They will breed either way. And they will eat everytime like they have never eaten before lol ive never had a beardie turn down a meal


I have one that doesn't turn down a meal and the other that picks and chooses what he eats. I guess he's watching his figure. His appetite is better if I try giving him more substantial meals every other day instead of every day. Unless there are hornworms on the menu.... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

K8E K said:


> ?? No one has air conditioning here, so when it's 80 everyone complains ?


That's why Florida was relatively uninhabited until air conditioning was invented. Here. In Florida. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have one that doesn't turn down a meal and the other that picks and chooses what he eats. I guess he's watching his figure. His appetite is better if I try giving him more substantial meals every other day instead of every day. Unless there are hornworms on the menu.... ?


Well yeah.. as they get older they will take more greens also( which is good! Coz they will get obese) but they are awesome.. just very good eaters and more expensive to feed as many would think.


----------



## TurtleLadyKatie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


I have no idea what’s going on here but mark me down as confused and interested lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> Those leprechauns are a feisty surly bunch. I wouldn't try to breed anything with them. They are likely to hurt someone!


Believe me i know! That x breed stole my wallet, stung me in the a$$ and tattooed a rainbow on my back


----------



## CarolM

Tom said:


> TOO LATE!!!


https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bearded-dragons.184358/ Here is my questions under the lizard section.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I think my bearded dragons have taken a page from the Gulf Coast box turtle's winter playbook... In other words, they do whatever they feel like during the winter, and the primates in the house just have to deal with it. 

The water turtles (three-striped muds and spotteds) are like... "What's winter?"


----------



## CarolM

Tom said:


> Our climates are similar, just reversed. No need to officially brumate them, but the normal seasonal temperature changes that happen, along with the varying photo period, is enough to cycle them and get them to breed. With blue tongue skinks, I just shut the lights off in winter, and my cooler house temps are enough to cycle them. With beardies, you don't even need to do that. Cooler nights but still having a basking light during the day suits them fine.
> 
> When I was in SA, few homes had AC, so I bet your normal room temp variation from winter to summer will do it too.


More than likely and you are right very few houses have AC here. Only the rich.? Which I am not because I spend all my money on my torts, dogs, cats, kids and now lizards.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well yeah.. as they get older they will take more greens also( which is good! Coz they will get obese) but they are awesome.. just very good eaters and more expensive to feed as many would think.


Indominus (Indy) thinks green things taste better hand fed.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> More than likely and you are right very few houses have AC here. Only the rich.? Which I am not because I spend all my money on my torts, dogs, cats, kids and now lizards.?


Im thinking of sending my kids to Africa.. coz i heard u can feed them for the price of a coffee


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Chubbs the tegu has more experience with bearded dragons than I do. I think @EllieMay does too.


I did not know that Heather had Bearded Dragons.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im thinking of sending my kids to Africa.. coz i heard u can feed them for the price of a coffee


Well depends on the coffee. It might be true if you are thinking of the expensive coffee.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

TurtleLadyKatie said:


> I have no idea what’s going on here but mark me down as confused and interested lol


Then you're in the right place! Start with the most recent pages of the thread, and jump in whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Well depends on the coffee. It might be true if you are thinking of the expensive coffee.


Damn commercials


----------



## CarolM

Tom said:


> Those leprechauns are a feisty surly bunch. I wouldn't try to breed anything with them. They are likely to hurt someone!


He steels your money too.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well yeah.. as they get older they will take more greens also( which is good! Coz they will get obese) but they are awesome.. just very good eaters and more expensive to feed as many would think.


I saw this on the internet and yes, that is why I want to breed my own feeders.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good chart


----------



## CarolM

TurtleLadyKatie said:


> I have no idea what’s going on here but mark me down as confused and interested lol


Hi And welcome to the Mad house where a bunch of international pun loving gossip talking people get together to talk about everything under the sun and the clouds, and inbetween the storms.
Be careful to not step on a hedgehog and poke a jelly fish if you need some light in these dark corners. Don't worry about the snow leoperd she only eats carrots. Pull up an armidillo and grab a cup of coffee, he normally comes around in the morning offering coffee or tea.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I did not know that Heather had Bearded Dragons.


I think it was @EllieMay who explained to me that, even adjusted for relative size, bearded dragon poop has nothing on sulcata poop!

Although my bearded dragons at least understand that I want them to poop when I tell (ask) them to. They're like cats... They understand a lot, but compliance is completely up to them!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or as Tom would say ‘ thats a good periodical table of the necessity of The Pogona vitticeps


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or as Tom would say ‘ thats a good periodical table of the necessity of The Pogona vitticeps


I have absolutely no idea what that means at all.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nice chart ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I have absolutely no idea what that means at all.?


_Pogona vitticeps_ is the scientific name of your new-to-you lizard (Phoenix).


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I have been lucky so far. The hurricanes have missed as of yet since we moved to Florida. ?????


I didn't get a direct hit either. I was inland, in an area that never gets a direct hit. Butttt we had the stormy winds, rain, down trees, no power, and etc. I also had to help the people that had taken a direct hit and the people relocating. It was worth it.


----------



## Cathie G

Best hopes and prayers


CarolM said:


> And Good Morning to one and All,
> 
> It is a beautiful sunny (but Cold) day here in SA.
> 
> I have got great news, we are getting the bearded Dragon so @Pastel Tortie I am going to need those tips on care. It is a boy and his name is Phoenix. Phoenix is brumating at the moment though. So although we will get him on the weekend, we will obviously not be able to handle him very much, as I don't want to disturb his brumation too much. But I am so excited and Jarrod is very excited as well. Phoenix will be staying in Jarrod's room, as the dogs etc, are not allowed in there, and due to the fact that Phoenix's cage is a low cage, it will be better if he is in Jarrod's room away from the other animals.
> 
> And I am still waiting for Cape Nature Reserve to give me my transport permit so that I can get my crested gecko. Ooh lots going on in my house. Today at lunch time I will be going to the local pet store to buy some dubia roaches and crickets so that I can start a colony and breed my own for my new family members. So @Pastel Tortie if you have any tips on that as well I would appreciate that too.
> 
> Anyway, Here's to hoping and wishing you all a beautiful, healthy, safe and sane day.


 You get some fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This room is bananas.. B-a-n-a-n-a bananas


What was your first clue?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> and plenty of coupons & discounts as well. ?


Yep


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What was your first clue?


I looked in the mirror


----------



## Cathie G

K8E K said:


> ?? No one has air conditioning here, so when it's 80 everyone complains ?


I start getting chilled below 78. 80 is getting into comfortable if the humidity is right.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I need some info from you please, but I will go on over to the lizard section so as to not inundate this chat room with bearded dragon questions etc,


Stuffs heating up on lizard info...youall already talked me into a dang fish! Now what?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> What was your first clue?


That's more of an essay question than a short answer...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Believe me i know! That x breed stole my wallet, stung me in the a$$ and tattooed a rainbow on my back


Ok I'm startin to learn HOW to say what ev I want. Thaaanks.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Stuffs heating up on lizard info...youall already talked me into a dang fish! Now what?


You would love a bearded dragon.


----------



## Cathie G

TurtleLadyKatie said:


> I have no idea what’s going on here but mark me down as confused and interested lol


Hay.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You would love a bearded dragon.


My whole life i loved lizards and snakes.. now i have tortoise they are so much easier.. chill outside with them without worrying about them running off when they get spooked.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I looked in the mirror


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You would love a bearded dragon.


Durn you...that's something I know already.?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's more of an essay question than a short answer...


Well... He does try to warn people while he's laughing his head off. So I have to give him credit.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My whole life i loved lizards and snakes.. now i have tortoise they are so much easier.. chill outside with them without worrying about them running off when they get spooked.


Good thing, because the leashes don't fit as well on tortoises... as lizards. Granted, putting a leash on a snake probably wouldn't work that well, either.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My aunt just called me and said my uncle collapsed after work in pain... hes at the hospital w a ruptured spleen now smh no visitors allowed because of this stupid covid sh*t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

i dont even know how serious.. im trying to google sh*t


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Two or three months ago, I had to take my mother to the emergency room, at the instruction of her regular doctor (she needed something stronger than her regular doctor could administer at his practice). I had to drop her off at the ER entrance. The person I checked her in with told me the hospital's policy regarding visitors had been in flux lately, and it was _seemingly changing by the hour_.

So maybe once they get him situated, there may be more leeway for visiting. If there's any surgery involved, they probably won't let you in there until afterward anyway. Although whether they would do surgery or to what extent would be situation specific.

I know it's frustrating, and the not knowing is the worst. Hoping for the best. Warmest thoughts.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> i dont even know how serious.. im trying to google sh*t


Sorry to hear that. I will keep him in my thoughts. 
Where’s the good doctor when we need her? 

I thought ruptures in the spleen were typically due to a trama like a car wreck? And the sooner it was found the better for him. 
*hugs to you and your family*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thanks all


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im shaking like a leaf rn


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My aunt just called me and said my uncle collapsed after work in pain... hes at the hospital w a ruptured spleen now smh no visitors allowed because of this stupid covid sh*t


I am so sorry. I hope he recovers quickly. Sending an electronic hug.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im shaking like a leaf rn


It will be alright. Take a deep breath go and make some tea, sit down and clear your mind. It will be okay.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It will be alright. Take a deep breath go and make some tea, sit down and clear your mind. It will be okay.



Yes, lets all collectively hope the best for @Chubbs the tegu & family.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all, going to be hot hot and humid again. Yes, broken record. It’s Summer i guess. Wifey off early to get some greens & goods & things for us & Sully. I was watching her back out onto our street & I suddenly had to yell for to STOP! Yep, a cute little box turtle marching right down the street right behind her tire (tyre). Close call. Would have been tragic to squish a turtle right in our driveway! Pix to come.

Our LARGE Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are finally blooming! Normally they bloom on 4 July. The blooms last one full day, fade then new ones open the next. Nice large blossoms (for Sully).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, going to be hot hot and humid again. Yes, broken record. It’s Summer i guess. Wifey off early to get some greens & goods & things for us & Sully. I was watching her back out onto our street & I suddenly had to yell for to STOP! Yep, a cute little box turtle marching right down the street right behind her tire (tyre). Close call. Would have been tragic to squish a turtle right in our driveway! Pix to come.
> 
> Our LARGE Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are finally blooming! Normally they bloom on 4 July. The blooms last one full day, fade then new ones open the next. Nice large blossoms (for Sully).
> 
> View attachment 300247



As promised, some pix of the ”rescued” Box Turtle. Check out that coloration!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> As promised, some pix of the ”rescued” Box Turtle. Check out that coloration!
> 
> View attachment 300261
> View attachment 300262
> View attachment 300263
> View attachment 300264


Gorgeous!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s hot. The skinks are already out basking on the hot bricks...


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It will be alright. Take a deep breath go and make some tea, sit down and clear your mind. It will be okay.



I wanted to say earlier......i really doubt @Chubbs the tegu is a “tea” kind of guy. Maybe if Jack Daniels produces tea then yes, but not Yorkshire teas....or Bigelow types. Just guessing.....

But, just in case...  https://www.foodsharkmarfa.com/best-herbal-tea/


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I do get myself an iced green tea from dunks once in a while


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I didn't get a direct hit either. I was inland, in an area that never gets a direct hit. Butttt we had the stormy winds, rain, down trees, no power, and etc. I also had to help the people that had taken a direct hit and the people relocating. It was worth it.


The first hurricane we experienced was in 2016 right after getting Opo. We put him in a cardboard box and headed for Georgia. I forgot to bring his UVB and heat. He hated his box so he slept with me. I would lay on my back ,set him on my chest and cover with the blanket at night. Soaked him in the bathroom sink. It was only in the 60° so to cold to bring him outside. I think back now with not knowing Opo's needs. It's a wonder the little guy made it without getting sick. Crawling around a hotel floor.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do get myself an iced green tea from dunks once in a while



No you don’t. You’re just pretending. What color is the green tea?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> The first hurricane we experienced was in 2016 right after getting Opo. We put him in a cardboard box and headed for Georgia. I forgot to bring his UVB and heat. He hated his box so he slept with me. I would lay on my back ,set him on my chest and cover with the blanket at night. Soaked him in the bathroom sink. It was only in the 60° so to cold to bring him outside. I think back now with not knowing Opo's needs. It's a wonder the little guy made it without getting sick. Crawling around a hotel floor.


For a short time away (a few days), the UVB isn't necessary, and supplemental heating may be optional, depending on the age and species of tortoise/turtle and the ambient temperatures. 

Now we know Opo would be stuck having to sleep in a bin, and he'd just have to deal with it.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> As promised, some pix of the ”rescued” Box Turtle. Check out that coloration!
> 
> View attachment 300261
> View attachment 300262
> View attachment 300263
> View attachment 300264


She's beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> As promised, some pix of the ”rescued” Box Turtle. Check out that coloration!
> 
> View attachment 300261
> View attachment 300262
> View attachment 300263
> View attachment 300264


Oh beautiful. Glad you did not drive over the little guy.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gorgeous!


Are you okay? And how is your Uncle.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I wanted to say earlier......i really doubt @Chubbs the tegu is a “tea” kind of guy. Maybe if Jack Daniels produces tea then yes, but not Yorkshire teas....or Bigelow types. Just guessing.....
> 
> But, just in case... ➡➡ https://www.foodsharkmarfa.com/best-herbal-tea/


Yeah, i don't think he is a tea kind of guy either but I told him to make tea, not necessarily to drink it. The act of making it would give him something else to do and a little time to regroup.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The first hurricane we experienced was in 2016 right after getting Opo. We put him in a cardboard box and headed for Georgia. I forgot to bring his UVB and heat. He hated his box so he slept with me. I would lay on my back ,set him on my chest and cover with the blanket at night. Soaked him in the bathroom sink. It was only in the 60° so to cold to bring him outside. I think back now with not knowing Opo's needs. It's a wonder the little guy made it without getting sick. Crawling around a hotel floor.


Saphire was a survivor even before he met me. Then he survived that. He's my little walking rock.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, going to be hot hot and humid again. Yes, broken record. It’s Summer i guess. Wifey off early to get some greens & goods & things for us & Sully. I was watching her back out onto our street & I suddenly had to yell for to STOP! Yep, a cute little box turtle marching right down the street right behind her tire (tyre). Close call. Would have been tragic to squish a turtle right in our driveway! Pix to come.
> 
> Our LARGE Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are finally blooming! Normally they bloom on 4 July. The blooms last one full day, fade then new ones open the next. Nice large blossoms (for Sully).
> 
> View attachment 300247


Ahh nice. Beautiful blooms and get to play with a turtle too. Maybe she'll learn her lesson. Don't play in the street...a human might pick you up. I had that happen here with a Midwest paint. It was interesting for a day or so.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> i dont even know how serious.. im trying to google sh*t


I hope your uncle is better by now. I just now saw this. I'll be hoping and praying for him from here on out though.


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sorry to hear that. I will keep him in my thoughts.
> Where’s the good doctor when we need her?
> 
> I thought ruptures in the spleen were typically due to a trama like a car wreck? And the sooner it was found the better for him.
> *hugs to you and your family*


Yea.


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This room is bananas.. B-a-n-a-n-a bananas


 want to eat some bananas with me sir ? ? 
Lol


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I did not know that Heather had Bearded Dragons.


I don’t anymore but I had a good one for many years;-)

He didn’t brumate either..?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My aunt just called me and said my uncle collapsed after work in pain... hes at the hospital w a ruptured spleen now smh no visitors allowed because of this stupid covid sh*t


I’m Sorry Jason. Praying for him and all of you.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

K8E K said:


> I had some tiny little things I was going to have as a houseplant, but was killing them off one by one. So by the last one, I figured, eh, I'll just throw it in the chicken coop so it can have a nice death (well, really, so I don't have to watch it die...). 10 years later it's almost as tall as our house. Stinker.



Hahahahaaaaaaa!!!!
Pictures!!
I need pictures!!!!
Isn’t it neat how nature (or karma) works???
NOW.... be nice to him! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> nagh, why? Ogh this ⬇➡➡



Loved this!!!!
It made ME feel SANE!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Believe me i know! That x breed stole my wallet, stung me in the a$$ and tattooed a rainbow on my back



was the tattoo of a battle ship??
Or was it a heart that said “mom”??
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> was the tattoo of a battle ship??
> Or was it a heart that said “mom”??
> ?



sorry.... younger sister grabbed phone and wrote this 
I have already explained to her that it was a RAINBOW!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Good thing, because the leashes don't fit as well on tortoises... as lizards. Granted, putting a leash on a snake probably wouldn't work that well, either.



hahahahahahahahahahahhh!!!!!!!
??????????????????????????
That’s all I can say right now... because I can’t breathe from laughing so hard!!!
Leash on a snake!!!!!! Hahha!!!
Would a harness work better???
?????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My aunt just called me and said my uncle collapsed after work in pain... hes at the hospital w a ruptured spleen now smh no visitors allowed because of this stupid covid sh*t



I am so sorry to hear that... my prayers are all for you tonight. ??????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahhh!!!!!!!
> ??????????????☺???☺?????????
> That’s all I can say right now... because I can’t breathe from laughing so hard!!!
> Leash on a snake!!!!!! Hahha!!!
> Would a harness work better???
> ?????????????


It's difficult enough trying to _microchip_ a snake... The microchips in snakes are notorious for migrating and changing locations. Not like a dog or cat where you can get it between the shoulder blades.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do get myself an iced green tea from dunks once in a while



sorry to be a bother... but...
How is tour uncle doing today??
I have been praying for you both..
And I am sending you an electronic hug ???.... ok that’s kinda a butch hug... but I was trying to make you laugh for a second.? ?‍?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Are you okay? And how is your Uncle.


Im good thanks. Hes in recovery he had a second surgery yesterday to remove his spleen.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I hope your uncle is better by now. I just now saw this. I'll be hoping and praying for him from here on out though.


Thanks Cathie! Hes recovering


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> want to eat some bananas with me sir ? ?
> Lol


This is gonna give me nightmares


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> was the tattoo of a battle ship??
> Or was it a heart that said “mom”??
> ?


I said a rainbow! Im not proud of it. I no longer gonto the beach


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And happy saturday all! Its a great day to have a spleen ? yes im going to hell lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes, happy Saturday. Neighbor has these interesting looking White Marked Tussock Moth Caterpillars attacking her Dogwood trees. Interesting & nasty! Lots of spines.

 -https://www.southcarolinapublicradio.org/post/white-marked-tussock-moth-caterpillar


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im good thanks. Hes in recovery he had a second surgery yesterday to remove his spleen.



?....wow..... what the.......?


----------



## Maro2Bear

True to form, I picked two of the Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus blooms yesterday for Sully food and this morning two brandy new blossoms. Here you can see the nice large blossoms, one bud that will bloom tomorrow, and buds in waiting.

Just Opened



Tomorrow‘s Bud



Buds in Waiting


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im good thanks. Hes in recovery he had a second surgery yesterday to remove his spleen.


Glad he is in recovery. And that you are doing better. I hope he does well in recovery and heals quickly. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Happy Saturday Everyone.
Phoenix has arrived.

Chat soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone.
> Phoenix has arrived.
> 
> Chat soon.



Very cool. I’m sure wifey wouldnt permit a dragon in our house. She has to deal with Sully & me. More than a handful! I might be camping in @Ray--Opo ‘s shed if i bring up the topic!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone.
> Phoenix has arrived.
> 
> Chat soon.


Congrats! Im sure u will enjoy him. Lil garbage disposals


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And happy saturday all! Its a great day to have a spleen ? yes im going to hell lol


Glad to see you're in better spirits.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Congrats! Im sure u will enjoy him. Lil garbage disposals


I'm not sure about beardies being garbage disposals... I think mine are boycotting the yellow squash I served them this morning. They seemed to like the zucchini, though.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm not sure about beardies being garbage disposals... I think mine are boycotting the yellow squash I served them this morning. They seemed to like the zucchini, though.


Turned down squash?!! Mine loved it. But yeah i guess they can get a lil more picky when they get older and are well fed. Dont feed him for 3 days... guarantee he wont turn it down lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Glad to see you're in better spirits.


Thank u!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Indy (male beardie) will feed himself superworms and leafy greens if he's hungry, but he will only eat pieces of squash (regardless of color) if I hand feed it to him (with tongs). If he doesn't like the piece I pick up to feed him, he won't open his mouth. It helps if I show it to him first. He knows what I mean by the "pretty green ones" and the "pretty yellow ones." When he gets tired of all this, he dismisses me with a close of his eye. 

Red Lady is more like a garbage disposal and usually eats well when I feed her yellow and green squash. However, the last few times I've included yellow squash, they've mostly or entirely picked around it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have u ever allowed them to uhm.. u know( the old neck nibble tail wrap lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Turned down squash?!! Mine loved it. But yeah i guess they can get a lil more picky when they get older and are well fed. Dont feed him for 3 days... guarantee he wont turn it down lol


If I didn't feed him for three days, he'd probably feed himself the squash! he almost did, once, probably after fasting that long. Usually those multi-day fasts are his decision. If he doesn't like what's on the menu, he doesn't bother eating.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have u ever allowed them to uhm.. u know( the old neck nibble tail wrap lol


Oh, that's kind of funny story at this point... If they can ever get their signals worked out, maybe. They have separate enclosures, but they get out to shower together.

They even spent some time together lounging on a big wide windowsill in the hotel rooms when we traveled in the winter/spring (pre-COVID). Romantic getaway, nice Florida weather... Indy was interested in Red Lady back then, but she wasn't having any of it.

Red Lady is a little over a year old now, but her breeder said this particular line of dragons tends to mature early. We think she's just reaching that stage... Maybe she's finally realizing she's a girl dragon, and Indy is a boy dragon...

Last week she was doing that slow wave at him in the shower, trying to get his attention. She was also doing her little sexy lady beardie sashay that we'd never seen before, trying to get his attention. Indy didn't even see it... He had his eyes closed, not a worry in the world beyond enjoying his shower and needing to poop!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, that's kind of funny story at this point... If they can ever get their signals worked out, maybe. They have separate enclosures, but they get out to shower together.
> 
> They even spent some time together lounging on a big wide windowsill in the hotel rooms when we traveled in the winter/spring (pre-COVID). Romantic getaway, nice Florida weather... Indy was interested in Red Lady back then, but she wasn't having any of it.
> 
> Red Lady is a little over a year old now, but her breeder said this particular line of dragons tends to mature early. We think she's just reaching that stage... Maybe she's finally realizing she's a girl dragon, and Indy is a boy dragon...
> 
> Last week she was doing that slow wave at him in the shower, trying to get his attention. She was also doing her little sexy lady beardie sashay that we'd never seen before, trying to get his attention. Indy didn't even see it... He had his eyes closed, not a worry in the world beyond enjoying his shower and needing to poop!


Geez.. playing hard to get smh maybe she needs some deodorant or a breath mint


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez.. playing hard to get smh maybe she needs some deodorant or a breath mint


Maybe he's still holding it against her from a couple months or so ago when she was hanging out in his enclosure with him...and accidentally knocked him off his bridge with her big lady belly... ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm not sure about beardies being garbage disposals... I think mine are boycotting the yellow squash I served them this morning. They seemed to like the zucchini, though.



Aagh. Upper class nose in the air type Beardies?! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh. Upper class nose in the air type Beardies?! ?


Granted, I didn't taste their squash this morning before I gave it to them, and I hadn't given them any yellow squash in a couple weeks, after I tasted some from the previous package and wasn't impressed, myself. This time when I bought squash, I didn't buy the pre-sliced stuff (like I'd been doing), but I instead got individual whole squash -- one yellow, one green, and both were organic.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh. Upper class nose in the air type Beardies?! ?


Food wise, Indy is much higher maintenance, but he's more laid back and much easier to handle out of his tank. Red Lady is female, and younger, and tends to be more high strung.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Food wise, Indy is much higher maintenance, but he's more laid back and much easier to handle out of his tank. Red Lady is female, and younger, and tends to be more high strung.



So, do these things bite & jump & try to run away?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> So, do these things bite & jump & try to run away?


As a rule, beardies don't bite. Some beardies are more interested in exploring, and a few realize they can jump. As for run... Well, it's more of that reptilian waddle... Their speed can surprise you, not unlike turtles and tortoises. They're more active (and sometimes more skittish) when they're little. Older beardies are usually mellow, not prone to running off. 

Our male is usually of a couch potato and likes to hang out on the humans. For reptiles, bearded dragons are downright cuddly. Especially when you're like my household and insist all the non-fully-aquatic pets be the types with legs.


----------



## Lokkje

I have always wanted one but my nephew is deathly afraid of lizards and snakes. He barely tolerates my tortoises. He’s also afraid of my horses. He is such a wimp sometimes.


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> True to form, I picked two of the Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus blooms yesterday for Sully food and this morning two brandy new blossoms. Here you can see the nice large blossoms, one bud that will bloom tomorrow, and buds in waiting.
> 
> Just Opened
> View attachment 300313
> 
> 
> Tomorrow‘s Bud
> View attachment 300315
> 
> 
> Buds in Waiting
> View attachment 300314


My hibiscus are so lame compared to this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> My hibiscus are so lame compared to this.



Just remember, these aren't “normal” hibiscus flowers. These are really monster “dinner plate” blooms, close to 10 inches wide or more sometimes.

They are worth a few bucks - https://www.almostedenplants.com/sh...-baltimore-perennial-hibiscus-hardy-hibiscus/

More info -  https://www.almostedenplants.com/shopping/c/hardyhibiscusgrowingguide/


----------



## Lokkje

I am so tempted to get some but the heat from Phoenix will probably incinerate them. I struggle keeping hibiscus going even though it’s one of the easiest plants to grow.


----------



## Lokkje

Damn it I WANT a bearded dragon! What would a good set up be, look like, need? Does anybody know about a place called atomic lizard ranch in Bisbee AZ? I like this bearded...


https://atomiclizardranch.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/40-2.jpg


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> I am so tempted to get some but the heat from Phoenix will probably incinerate them. I struggle keeping hibiscus going even though it’s one of the easiest plants to grow.



I would try some, but keep planted in pots so you could move them about to shady/cooler areas, not in the blasting sun.


----------



## Lokkje

I think I’ll order them if they will ship them to me and try it. I could always pull them inside if it got too hot. It’s running in the low in the 90s in the shade at night and it’s 110 to 115 in the shade during the day right now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. I’m sure wifey wouldnt permit a dragon in our house. She has to deal with Sully & me. More than a handful! I might be camping in @Ray--Opo ‘s shed if i bring up the topic!


Rose painted the floor of the shed medium blue color. I hope you like it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Just remember, these aren't “normal” hibiscus flowers. These are really monster “dinner plate” blooms, close to 10 inches wide or more sometimes.
> 
> They are worth a few bucks - https://www.almostedenplants.com/sh...-baltimore-perennial-hibiscus-hardy-hibiscus/
> 
> More info - ➡ https://www.almostedenplants.com/shopping/c/hardyhibiscusgrowingguide/


Are the leaves ok for torts?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Are the leaves ok for torts?



Hibiscus leaves? Yes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> I think I’ll order them if they will ship them to me and try it. I could always pull them inside if it got too hot. It’s running in the low in the 90s in the shade at night and it’s 110 to 115 in the shade during the day right now.



Use a large pot, lots of good compost type material.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Damn it I WANT a bearded dragon! What would a good set up be, look like, need? Does anybody know about a place called atomic lizard ranch in Bisbee AZ? I like this bearded...
> 
> 
> https://atomiclizardranch.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/40-2.jpg


Minimum acceptable size for an adult bearded dragon (unless you wind up with a huge adult who actually approaches the 24-inch long species maximum) is a 40 gallon breeder tank (approx 36 x 18 x 16 inches).

Incidentally, Petco has 40 breeder tanks on sale for 50 percent off right now, so currently $50 (usually $100) and 75 gallon tanks currently $100 (usually $200). Lids are extra. Imagitarium brand, black screen lid for the 40B is hinged lengthwise (like a piano) and has proven remarkably cat resistant at my house.

You will need some combination of lighting to provide enough UVB and basking. There are different options, partially contingent on lid and feline mitigation, if that's an issue.

You will also need a CHE with thermostat if your ambient house temperatures drop below 65F.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hibiscus leaves? Yes.


Thanks I knew hibiscus were ok. Didn't know if that species was.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Lokkje You're probably going to want a copy of this book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1620082535/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
It covers a good bit regarding bearded dragon behavior, which has at times been complex enough to make seasoned reptile keepers scratch their heads. They don't often have the opportunity to show it, but they're really smart.

A good online resource: http://www.thebeardeddragon.org


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone.
> Phoenix has arrived.
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> View attachment 300325



simply Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone.
> Phoenix has arrived.
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> View attachment 300325


So happy for you with your new baby. We're looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks Cathie! Hes recovering


That's really good news. Somebody was watching over him.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's really good news. Somebody was watching over him.


Yeah.. thanks for the prayers. I dont think ive prayed since the last time the pats were in the super bowl lol


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm not sure about beardies being garbage disposals... I think mine are boycotting the yellow squash I served them this morning. They seemed to like the zucchini, though.


Saphire likes zucchini so much I can sneak his vitamins in him.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Damn it I WANT a bearded dragon! What would a good set up be, look like, need? Does anybody know about a place called atomic lizard ranch in Bisbee AZ? I like this bearded...
> 
> 
> https://atomiclizardranch.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/40-2.jpg


Oh my garsh.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. thanks for the prayers. I dont think ive prayed since the last time the pats were in the super bowl lol


I wind up praying all of the time so no problem. I'm always getting into so much trouble that I'm on that phone line all of the time...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh.


You should probably get a copy of that book, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Damn it I WANT a bearded dragon! What would a good set up be, look like, need? Does anybody know about a place called atomic lizard ranch in Bisbee AZ? I like this bearded...
> 
> 
> https://atomiclizardranch.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/40-2.jpg


Atomic Lizard Ranch is very well established and has a good reputation, as far as I'm aware. It's probably a good choice with you being in Arizona.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone.
> Phoenix has arrived.
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> View attachment 300325


Cute. I can't wait.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder where Maggie is.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You should probably get a copy of that book, too.


If I'm ever gonna do it I'll have all the experts I need right here but I do always like having the book for reference.? oh darn I love anoles...


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Minimum acceptable size for an adult bearded dragon (unless you wind up with a huge adult who actually approaches the 24-inch long species maximum) is a 40 gallon breeder tank (approx 36 x 18 x 16 inches).
> 
> Incidentally, Petco has 40 breeder tanks on sale for 50 percent off right now, so currently $50 (usually $100) and 75 gallon tanks currently $100 (usually $200). Lids are extra. Imagitarium brand, black screen lid for the 40B is hinged lengthwise (like a piano) and has proven remarkably cat resistant at my house.
> 
> You will need some combination of lighting to provide enough UVB and basking. There are different options, partially contingent on lid and feline mitigation, if that's an issue.
> 
> You will also need a CHE with thermostat if your ambient house temperatures drop below 65F.


My house is 82.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Lokkje You're probably going to want a copy of this book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1620082535/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> It covers a good bit regarding bearded dragon behavior, which has at times been complex enough to make seasoned reptile keepers scratch their heads. They don't often have the opportunity to show it, but they're really smart.
> 
> A good online resource: http://www.thebeardeddragon.org


Awesome. Will order today.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> My house is 82.


Even in the winter?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I have always wanted one but my nephew is deathly afraid of lizards and snakes. He barely tolerates my tortoises. He’s also afraid of my horses. He is such a wimp sometimes.


Poor guy. Thank God he has you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> If I'm ever gonna do it I'll have all the experts I need right here but I do always like having the book for reference.? oh darn I love anoles...


Get some anoles. Theyre like 7 bucks lol


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder where Maggie is.


Did you find her?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get some anoles. Theyre like 7 bucks lol


They're free in Florida. I've actually seen a poor little guy in Lowe's living on a bromeliad here in Ohio. I didn't have a way to get him to safety. I can only hope he took up residence in a safe home.hehehe


----------



## Amron

Good afternoon everyone. What have I missed. Been gone so long, 4 years


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everyone. What have I missed. Been gone so long, 4 years


Good morning! I have only been here for 2 years so I can only say Welcome back! I am Heather from Marshall Texas.


----------



## EllieMay

And Good morning to everyone else and Happy Sunday... Hope you all have an awesome day!


----------



## Lokkje

Good morning all! It’s going to be another sizzler in Phoenix.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Good morning all! It’s going to be another sizzler in Phoenix.


Is it just me or does the heat seem worse every year??? The humidity takes my breath away some days! Yesterday morning I went out and mounted a fan in my horse stall... I’m thinking about moving out there!!! Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot, humid & nasty here! A real feel of 108 or so. I went out kayaking early & almost killed myself. Just toooo hot & humid to enjoy. @EllieMay yes...it does seem way hotter & humid. i gave Sully a pool bath yesterday, will do agsin today.


----------



## Lokkje

The temperature in Phoenix today is supposed to hit 112+13% humidity. I can’t imagine humidity even higher than the 13% at this temp. I get up at four in the morning and while it’s still dark I start running water in the different tree holes and I check the burrows for the desert tortoises to make sure they’re OK. When I was a little girl I never had to be checking burrows in the summertime for the tortoises because they were always fine (tiny tim was one of those tortoises and here we are over a half century together still cooking). I have a Lisbon lemon that I’m struggling with that’s a fairly young tree-it’s supposed to be heat tolerant but it is not tolerating the heat here. Sometimes I wonder why I live in Phoenix.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, humid & nasty here! A real feel of 108 or so. I went out kayaking early & almost killed myself. Just toooo hot & humid to enjoy. @EllieMay yes...it does seem way hotter & humid. i gave Sully a pool bath yesterday, will do agsin today.


Be careful and don’t take any chances with the heat..
I have been soaking all of mine too! They are pretty content to sit in the “water hose” water... I think their soak holes in the enclosure stay pretty warm...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Did you find her?


No, I haven't heard from her in a week or so, and no posting here either.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> Good morning all! It’s going to be another sizzler in Phoenix.


Do people in Arizona use the evaporative coolers? That's what I have here, but on humid days (few and far between) it doesn't work well. I also have an AC unit, but I can't afford to run it. Electricity is high here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> The temperature in Phoenix today is supposed to hit 112+13% humidity. I can’t imagine humidity even higher than the 13% at this temp. I get up at four in the morning and while it’s still dark I start running water in the different tree holes and I check the burrows for the desert tortoises to make sure they’re OK. When I was a little girl I never had to be checking burrows in the summertime for the tortoises because they were always fine (tiny tim was one of those tortoises and here we are over a half century together still cooking). I have a Lisbon lemon that I’m struggling with that’s a fairly young tree-it’s supposed to be heat tolerant but it is not tolerating the heat here. Sometimes I wonder why I live in Phoenix.


A while ago Markw84 posted pictures of his pond, and it showed some pretty nice-looking sail cloth shades over his yard. Have you ever thought of shading your yard either with shade cloth or sail cloth?






TOPHOMEDEC


TOPHOMEDEC



tophomedec.com


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yvonne G said:


> Do people in Arizona use the evaporative coolers? That's what I have here, but on humid days (few and far between) it doesn't work well. I also have an AC unit, but I can't afford to run it. Electricity is high here.


Arizona and New Mexico both use them, also known as “swamp” coolers. They stink on days when there is actually humidity. And they can only cool your house down by about 10 degrees. Have to run them early to keep houses cool and then usually switch to AC. But then the ac is dealing with fighting the humidity the swamp put into the air, so lots of water condensing. My house in NM is equipped with a “industrial” swamp so it manages to cool 2200sq feet by about 15 degrees then it has to be switched to ac. House wasn’t equipped with Ac unit which is extremely common in NM. So I had to buy two huge floor units that vent out windows and have hoses that are run to drain either into a bucket or outside. Those units are supposedly the best and between the two capable of cooling 3000sq feet. They are also supposedly the most efficient and cost about 1200 for the pair. They would increase the electric bill about double. So normal bill of 60-80 would go into the 110-160 range. And electricity in NM isn’t too expensive. 
Swamp cooler raises the bill about 30-60 a month. Then the AC unit about the same. So bad summers there can make the bill hit the 200s. 

Swamp cooler also have to be serviced. They have these mats in them that the water covers that the fans push air through to get the cooling affect. Those mats can be cheap and cost 50-100 to replace and that’s done yearly or if you are lucky maybe every two years. They can be cheap straw looking stuff or look more like the woven plastic fiber stuff like goes into your furnace, so that affects the price as well as to how many mats and the sizes your swamp needs. 
The industrial units use a more heavy duty mat that need replacing less 4-8years. But the cost is huge. Mats for my unit are 400. 
Now add water usage as well. Water in my neighborhood is cheap. 30-40 bucks a month for a household of 4(no city sewer-most houses have a septic tank that needs pumped out) That bill will double when running the swamp on my house. Then add in that water in that area is HARD. So a filter must be added to the water line for the swamp cooler. That filter on my unit must be replaced yearly and the cartridge is 70. 
Then most people pay someone to do the maintenance. A yearly “fee” to have the swamp and furnace serviced is about 500. Swamp has to be drained and cleaned and covered and mats changed out- spring and fall. And of course the furnace is cleaned and filters changed- spring and fall. 

So to end this little educational moment. Lol sorry I was new to swamp coolers when I moved to NM so I find it interesting. I am not really a fan of them and think it’s pretty expensive. 

-Meg


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> No, I haven't heard from her in a week or so, and no posting here either.


We've been missing her. I've been missing the banter between @Chubbs the tegu and @maggie3fan. They keep us highly entertained when things start getting quiet around here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> The temperature in Phoenix today is supposed to hit 112+13% humidity. I can’t imagine humidity even higher than the 13% at this temp. I get up at four in the morning and while it’s still dark I start running water in the different tree holes and I check the burrows for the desert tortoises to make sure they’re OK. When I was a little girl I never had to be checking burrows in the summertime for the tortoises because they were always fine (tiny tim was one of those tortoises and here we are over a half century together still cooking). I have a Lisbon lemon that I’m struggling with that’s a fairly young tree-it’s supposed to be heat tolerant but it is not tolerating the heat here. Sometimes I wonder why I live in Phoenix.



But Phoenix is nice & not too humid. It’s a dry heat. Like those dry heat years I spent in Kuwait & Riyadh.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Arizona and New Mexico both use them, also known as “swamp” coolers. They stink on days when there is actually humidity. And they can only cool your house down by about 10 degrees. Have to run them early to keep houses cool and then usually switch to AC. But then the ac is dealing with fighting the humidity the swamp put into the air, so lots of water condensing. My house in NM is equipped with a “industrial” swamp so it manages to cool 2200sq feet by about 15 degrees then it has to be switched to ac. House wasn’t equipped with Ac unit which is extremely common in NM. So I had to buy two huge floor units that vent out windows and have hoses that are run to drain either into a bucket or outside. Those units are supposedly the best and between the two capable of cooling 3000sq feet. They are also supposedly the most efficient and cost about 1200 for the pair. They would increase the electric bill about double. So normal bill of 60-80 would go into the 110-160 range. And electricity in NM isn’t too expensive.
> Swamp cooler raises the bill about 30-60 a month. Then the AC unit about the same. So bad summers there can make the bill hit the 200s.
> 
> Swamp cooler also have to be serviced. They have these mats in them that the water covers that the fans push air through to get the cooling affect. Those mats can be cheap and cost 50-100 to replace and that’s done yearly or if you are lucky maybe every two years. They can be cheap straw looking stuff or look more like the woven plastic fiber stuff like goes into your furnace, so that affects the price as well as to how many mats and the sizes your swamp needs.
> The industrial units use a more heavy duty mat that need replacing less 4-8years. But the cost is huge. Mats for my unit are 400.
> Now add water usage as well. Water in my neighborhood is cheap. 30-40 bucks a month for a household of 4(no city sewer-most houses have a septic tank that needs pumped out) That bill will double when running the swamp on my house. Then add in that water in that area is HARD. So a filter must be added to the water line for the swamp cooler. That filter on my unit must be replaced yearly and the cartridge is 70.
> Then most people pay someone to do the maintenance. A yearly “fee” to have the swamp and furnace serviced is about 500. Swamp has to be drained and cleaned and covered and mats changed out- spring and fall. And of course the furnace is cleaned and filters changed- spring and fall.
> 
> So to end this little educational moment. Lol sorry I was new to swamp coolers when I moved to NM so I find it interesting. I am not really a fan of them and think it’s pretty expensive.
> 
> -Meg


I know of a couple swamp coolers in use in Florida... Not a bad way for moderating temperatures in aquaculture greenhouses. I don't know anyone who uses them in their residences, though.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> But Phoenix is nice & not too humid. It’s a dry heat. Like those dry heat years I spent in Kuwait & Riyadh.


Dry...heat...? No, we don't really understand that concept of DRY heat in Florida. We do understand humid and downright muggy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Do people in Arizona use the evaporative coolers? That's what I have here, but on humid days (few and far between) it doesn't work well. I also have an AC unit, but I can't afford to run it. Electricity is high here.



I would be near death if we didnt have our a/c on. Heat wave running here & oppressive humidity. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everyone. What have I missed. Been gone so long, 4 years


What you've missed... Is more of an essay question than a short answer. Maybe more of a novel.  

I have been on the Forum less time than @EllieMay, but welcome back! 

I'm Anne, and I live in North Florida. I did live in the UK for about three years, but that was around 15 years ago. Near Blackpool and outside of Leeds.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Dry heat with me having an abused body and early arthritis is “good”. Also NM has no real winter. 

I have lived in a lot of places. And the humidity and crazy instant thunderstorms in Georgia and Maryland are soooo not my thing, but not really much winter. Indiana and Ohio have those issues too but the winters. Ugh! Depending on what part of Texas you can deal with the heat/dry. Or the humidity and heat. Oklahoma deals with humidity and instant storms. 

I soooo gotta find a place that doesn’t drive me crazy. Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Arizona and New Mexico both use them, also known as “swamp” coolers. They stink on days when there is actually humidity. And they can only cool your house down by about 10 degrees. Have to run them early to keep houses cool and then usually switch to AC. But then the ac is dealing with fighting the humidity the swamp put into the air, so lots of water condensing. My house in NM is equipped with a “industrial” swamp so it manages to cool 2200sq feet by about 15 degrees then it has to be switched to ac. House wasn’t equipped with Ac unit which is extremely common in NM. So I had to buy two huge floor units that vent out windows and have hoses that are run to drain either into a bucket or outside. Those units are supposedly the best and between the two capable of cooling 3000sq feet. They are also supposedly the most efficient and cost about 1200 for the pair. They would increase the electric bill about double. So normal bill of 60-80 would go into the 110-160 range. And electricity in NM isn’t too expensive.
> Swamp cooler raises the bill about 30-60 a month. Then the AC unit about the same. So bad summers there can make the bill hit the 200s.
> 
> Swamp cooler also have to be serviced. They have these mats in them that the water covers that the fans push air through to get the cooling affect. Those mats can be cheap and cost 50-100 to replace and that’s done yearly or if you are lucky maybe every two years. They can be cheap straw looking stuff or look more like the woven plastic fiber stuff like goes into your furnace, so that affects the price as well as to how many mats and the sizes your swamp needs.
> The industrial units use a more heavy duty mat that need replacing less 4-8years. But the cost is huge. Mats for my unit are 400.
> Now add water usage as well. Water in my neighborhood is cheap. 30-40 bucks a month for a household of 4(no city sewer-most houses have a septic tank that needs pumped out) That bill will double when running the swamp on my house. Then add in that water in that area is HARD. So a filter must be added to the water line for the swamp cooler. That filter on my unit must be replaced yearly and the cartridge is 70.
> Then most people pay someone to do the maintenance. A yearly “fee” to have the swamp and furnace serviced is about 500. Swamp has to be drained and cleaned and covered and mats changed out- spring and fall. And of course the furnace is cleaned and filters changed- spring and fall.
> 
> So to end this little educational moment. Lol sorry I was new to swamp coolers when I moved to NM so I find it interesting. I am not really a fan of them and think it’s pretty expensive.
> 
> -Meg



Wow! Who knew. I think the mat company is making out. Get these swamp coolers installed in 10,000 houses....charge them x every two years. We can all move to Maine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dry...heat...? No, we don't really understand that concept of DRY heat in Florida. We do understand humid and downright muggy.



Exactly.....was talking about Phoenix.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> What you've missed... Is more of an essay question than a short answer. Maybe more of a novel.



Lol. Hey now... I am feeling verbose this morning. And bored and lonesome.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I just realized I didn't actually introduce myself to @Chubbs the tegu... Oops...

Hello Jay, I'm Anne. Nice to meet you! 

Unless he prefers me being that mystery woman in North Florida, in which case he can just ignore my post. Although, knowing @Chubbs the tegu, he's probably going to make a comment... I'd be disappointed (and maybe a little worried) if he didn't!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Who knew. I think the mat company is making out. Get these swamp coolers installed in 10,000 houses....charge them x every two years. We can all move to Maine.


No joke. And don’t tease me about Maine. That is somewhere I am very drawn to. I just worry about winter. Soooooo pretty. I haven’t been that far northeast though so I don’t know if I will really really love it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Dry heat with me having an abused body and early arthritis is “good”. Also NM has no real winter.
> 
> I have lived in a lot of places. And the humidity and crazy instant thunderstorms in Georgia and Maryland are soooo not my thing, but not really much winter. Indiana and Ohio have those issues too but the winters. Ugh! Depending on what part of Texas you can deal with the heat/dry. Or the humidity and heat. Oklahoma deals with humidity and instant storms.
> 
> I soooo gotta find a place that doesn’t drive me crazy. Lol



Hey, let us all know when you find that place!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Who knew. I think the mat company is making out. Get these swamp coolers installed in 10,000 houses....charge them x every two years. We can all move to Maine.


Snow... That's the stuff that makes national (maybe international?) headlines if it happens during daylight hours in Florida... Or was that Hades?  

Similar forecast.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly.....was talking about Phoenix.


Mythical location... I may have to see this place for myself some day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol. Hey now... I am feeling verbose this morning. And bored and lonesome.


You're in the right place!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> No joke. And don’t tease me about Maine. That is somewhere I am very drawn to. I just worry about winter. Soooooo pretty. I haven’t been that far northeast though so I don’t know if I will really really love it.


Maine is another place I'd like to visit. Alaska, too.


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> A while ago Markw84 posted pictures of his pond, and it showed some pretty nice-looking sail cloth shades over his yard. Have you ever thought of shading your yard either with shade cloth or sail cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPHOMEDEC
> 
> 
> TOPHOMEDEC
> 
> 
> 
> tophomedec.com


I’ve never got any shades because I have the tree somewhat shaded but it is a good idea to try. It’s better than just letting everything die.


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> I would be near death if we didnt have our a/c on. Heat wave running here & oppressive humidity. ?


Some people run evaporative coolers but it’s absolutely horrific in August when the humidity goes up and it’s still 110+. I’m running my air conditioner but I keep the house set at 82 due to the cost.


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> A while ago Markw84 posted pictures of his pond, and it showed some pretty nice-looking sail cloth shades over his yard. Have you ever thought of shading your yard either with shade cloth or sail cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPHOMEDEC
> 
> 
> TOPHOMEDEC
> 
> 
> 
> tophomedec.com


I want to live in Mark’s backyard. I wonder if he could mistake me for a tortoise or a fish.


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Arizona and New Mexico both use them, also known as “swamp” coolers. They stink on days when there is actually humidity. And they can only cool your house down by about 10 degrees. Have to run them early to keep houses cool and then usually switch to AC. But then the ac is dealing with fighting the humidity the swamp put into the air, so lots of water condensing. My house in NM is equipped with a “industrial” swamp so it manages to cool 2200sq feet by about 15 degrees then it has to be switched to ac. House wasn’t equipped with Ac unit which is extremely common in NM. So I had to buy two huge floor units that vent out windows and have hoses that are run to drain either into a bucket or outside. Those units are supposedly the best and between the two capable of cooling 3000sq feet. They are also supposedly the most efficient and cost about 1200 for the pair. They would increase the electric bill about double. So normal bill of 60-80 would go into the 110-160 range. And electricity in NM isn’t too expensive.
> Swamp cooler raises the bill about 30-60 a month. Then the AC unit about the same. So bad summers there can make the bill hit the 200s.
> 
> Swamp cooler also have to be serviced. They have these mats in them that the water covers that the fans push air through to get the cooling affect. Those mats can be cheap and cost 50-100 to replace and that’s done yearly or if you are lucky maybe every two years. They can be cheap straw looking stuff or look more like the woven plastic fiber stuff like goes into your furnace, so that affects the price as well as to how many mats and the sizes your swamp needs.
> The industrial units use a more heavy duty mat that need replacing less 4-8years. But the cost is huge. Mats for my unit are 400.
> Now add water usage as well. Water in my neighborhood is cheap. 30-40 bucks a month for a household of 4(no city sewer-most houses have a septic tank that needs pumped out) That bill will double when running the swamp on my house. Then add in that water in that area is HARD. So a filter must be added to the water line for the swamp cooler. That filter on my unit must be replaced yearly and the cartridge is 70.
> Then most people pay someone to do the maintenance. A yearly “fee” to have the swamp and furnace serviced is about 500. Swamp has to be drained and cleaned and covered and mats changed out- spring and fall. And of course the furnace is cleaned and filters changed- spring and fall.
> 
> So to end this little educational moment. Lol sorry I was new to swamp coolers when I moved to NM so I find it interesting. I am not really a fan of them and think it’s pretty expensive.
> 
> -Meg


My AC bill in the summertime which is about five months runs between three and $500 keeping the house at 82°


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> My AC bill in the summertime which is about five months runs between three and $500 keeping the house at 82°


Holy crap. I am sooo sorry. I have been to AZ and parts of it I loved. Also been to Nevada and those ppl are crazy. It was sooo hot my shoe soles were melting.


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> But Phoenix is nice & not too humid. It’s a dry heat. Like those dry heat years I spent in Kuwait & Riyadh.


Oh yeah… It’s a DRY heat. These are the dry clouds that bring humidity over my dying citrus in my tiny hot dry backyard. Not helpful are all of the rock and gravel or the fact that I’m on the side of a mountain so even if I decided to get rid of the rock and gravel I would just unearth… Scorpions rock and gravel. I always thought when people flew into Phoenix we should have a sign in the airport saying welcome to hell.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I’ve never got any shades because I have the tree somewhat shaded but it is a good idea to try. It’s better than just letting everything die.


We use those in Florida, too. I know a koi producer who uses a shade so he doesn't have to use as much energy keeping the water the right temperature in the summer.


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Holy crap. I am sooo sorry. I have been to AZ and parts of it I loved. Also been to Nevada and those ppl are crazy. It was sooo hot my shoe soles were melting.


Unfortunately it’s hotter in the desert areas of Arizona than it is of Nevada. We don’t help matters because we keep paving things and building tall buildings with glass and then of course we have the “global warming” that supposedly isn’t happening. Anyone who says that I’d like to strip but naked and throw outside in the middle of the desert for about 12 hours and see how they’re feeling about it when they’re done.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maine is another place I'd like to visit. Alaska, too.


I have been fortunate enough to have traveled to all 50 states plus most of Europe, Asia, and some parts of Africa. My dream trip is to travel to either Iceland or New Zealand as I’ve never been to either. As far as where I would live, I keep going right back to Phoenix even though I complain incessantly about the heat in the summertime. I am fundamentally a desert rat. Truthfully I cannot stand snow or cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aspen cooler pads here are only about $5 each and my cooler uses three of them. The pump recirculates the water, so it doesn't take much water, and the pump wears out after about four years. Pump is about $15. It's much cheaper here to run the cooler instead of the AC


Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Who knew. I think the mat company is making out. Get these swamp coolers installed in 10,000 houses....charge them x every two years. We can all move to Maine.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Be careful and don’t take any chances with the heat..
> I have been soaking all of mine too! They are pretty content to sit in the “water hose” water... I think their soak holes in the enclosure stay pretty warm...


_Warm_ hose water is one thing... _Hot_ hose water would be another matter. Of course, I know you already know that.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yvonne G said:


> Aspen cooler pads here are only about $5 each and my cooler uses three of them. The pump recirculates the water, so it doesn't take much water, and the pump wears out after about four years. Pump is about $15. It's much cheaper here to run the cooler instead of the AC


Those pads get snapped up sooo fast in NM Home Depot and places can’t keep the cheaper pads in stock. Ppl will buy cases of them once they hit the shelves. Yes we had a hoarding problem in NM even before the virus. 
And the water evaporates soooo fast that the pump is pulling new water. 
I wish I could get a pump that cheapily. On the old unit the dam pump was a 100 without labor. 

So you can gets parts cheaper but yr electricity costs more. Which stinks. We need to rig up a really long extension cord and you can send me pads and parts .. hehe *wink*


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know of a couple swamp coolers in use in Florida... Not a bad way for moderating temperatures in aquaculture greenhouses. I don't know anyone who uses them in their residences, though.


I had one in my house in Fresno, it was right over the bed in the master bedroom and loud as hell and made the blankets moist, I hate them


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

maggie3fan said:


> I had one in my house in Fresno, it was right over the bed in the master bedroom and loud as hell and made the blankets moist, I hate them


Maggie!!!!!! Yay! Good to see you! I have missed you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Maggie!!!!!! Yay! Good to see you! I have missed you.


Hi there, hot as hell here, just not doing real well. There's nothing wrong really, but whatever it is I have lost 11 pounds in 3 daze. Torts are lovin playing in the sprinkler all day. They are so funny, keep their body under the sprinkler with their heads out.
Is that fat lizard guy still hanging out here?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Those pads get snapped up sooo fast in NM Home Depot and places can’t keep the cheaper pads in stock. Ppl will buy cases of them once they hit the shelves. Yes we had a hoarding problem in NM even before the virus.
> And the water evaporates soooo fast that the pump is pulling new water.
> I wish I could get a pump that cheapily. On the old unit the dam pump was a 100 without labor.
> 
> So you can gets parts cheaper but yr electricity costs more. Which stinks. We need to rig up a really long extension cord and you can send me pads and parts .. hehe *wink*



I think i would take a look into solar. I have a few panels hooked into a bank of deep cycle batteries that we use here.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I think i would take a look into solar. I have a few panels hooked into a bank of deep cycle batteries that we use here.


Y has solar panels on her roof, I don't know if she still uses them


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

maggie3fan said:


> Hi there, hot as hell here, just not doing real well. There's nothing wrong really, but whatever it is I have lost 11 pounds in 3 daze. Torts are lovin playing in the sprinkler all day. They are so funny, keep their body under the sprinkler with their heads out.
> Is that fat lizard guy still hanging out here?


Jason’s(chubbs-fat lizard guy) uncle had a spleen rupture so he’s been a little more quite than usual.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Dam auto correct. Quiet


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Hi there, hot as hell here, just not doing real well. There's nothing wrong really, but whatever it is I have lost 11 pounds in 3 daze. Torts are lovin playing in the sprinkler all day. They are so funny, keep their body under the sprinkler with their heads out.
> Is that fat lizard guy still hanging out here?


Haven't seen him so far today. A few days ago, his uncle had a spleen rupture, so like @Pistachio's Pamperer said (above)... He's been more quiet lately.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

@Chubbs the tegu
Maybe with Maggie on he will come out to play.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Y has solar panels on her roof, I don't know if she still uses them



I’m pretty sure she does. Had them cleaned & a solar guy to tweak them not too long ago.


----------



## Maro2Bear

This is how I envision @Tom Or Will @Kapidolo Farms harvesting their Opuntia Prickly Pear tuna fruit this time of year. This is in Gaza where it’s harvest time.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> My AC bill in the summertime which is about five months runs between three and $500 keeping the house at 82°


Per Month?


----------



## Lokkje

Blackdog1714 said:


> Per Month?


Yup. Eereeereeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh gasp ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> We've been missing her. I've been missing the banter between @Chubbs the tegu and @maggie3fan. They keep us highly entertained when things start getting quiet around here.


Me too...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I had one in my house in Fresno, it was right over the bed in the master bedroom and loud as hell and made the blankets moist, I hate them


There you are.?


----------



## Cathie G

H


Amron said:


> Good afternoon everyone. What have I missed. Been gone so long, 4 years


Hello. ????


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> What you've missed... Is more of an essay question than a short answer. Maybe more of a novel.
> 
> I have been on the Forum less time than @EllieMay, but welcome back!
> 
> I'm Anne, and I live in North Florida. I did live in the UK for about three years, but that was around 15 years ago. Near Blackpool and outside of Leeds.


Yep.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m pretty sure she does. Had them cleaned & a solar guy to tweak them not too long ago.


If I remember correctly the little brat got up there and got her cleaned herself.?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> _Warm_ hose water is one thing... _Hot_ hose water would be another matter. Of course, I know you already know that.


Yes , I have to run the water out of the hose before I can fill anything.. whatever has been trapped in the line is boiling...but once you get to the water coming out of the tank, it’s pretty cool..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m pretty sure she does. Had them cleaned & a solar guy to tweak them not too long ago.


I have someone coming out Wednesday morning to do an evaluation here for solar panels.. we have had so many trees that it wasn’t an option but I’m hoping for a different verdict since we have cut so much now.. our electricity can hit $450 in these hot months.. There are a lot of grants out right now for installation costs here in Texas...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Yup. Eereeereeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh gasp ?


I get it. I once had a $130 addition to my electric bill per month for christmas lights (Incandescent). LED's are so wonderful you barely see the spike.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes , I have to run the water out of the hose before I can fill anything.. whatever has been trapped in the line is boiling...but once you get to the water coming out of the tank, it’s pretty cool..


That reads like a good solar powered weed killer.


----------



## EllieMay

@CarolM A big welcome to Phoenix!!! He looks like a handsome dude with some room to grow.. Can’t wait to read y’alls many adventures to come!
@maggie3fan Good to see you back and sorry you’ve been outta sorts....


----------



## Cathie G

Its wonderful. I love thunderstorms.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Its wonderful. I love thunderstorms.


Well at least it comes with a breeze;-)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well at least it comes with a breeze;-)


Yes. It is so nice. It cooled it from 93 to 73 in a few minutes...and I'm still hearing thunder in the background. I love our summer rain storms.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m pretty sure she does. Had them cleaned & a solar guy to tweak them not too long ago.


The "tweaking" ended up costing me a couple thousand bucks. He had to replace the old, cheap quality wiring that the original, now out of business company, used, replaced three bad panels and now my system is making 26 kwh of electricity per day. The system runs backward during the summer (unless I use the AC) but I use WAY too much during the winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> If I remember correctly the little brat got up there and got her cleaned herself.?


Yeah, I'm not gonna do that anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That reads like a good solar powered weed killer.


. . . or swimming pool heater!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or swimming pool heater!!


Oh yes... the pool is finally worth all the effort it takes to keep it! That’s the only thing Cinder can go outside and enjoy in this heat... and then she’s plumb wore out.. lol


----------



## Lokkje

I love the little bit of tongue peeking out. Too cute!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The "tweaking" ended up costing me a couple thousand bucks. He had to replace the old, cheap quality wiring that the original, now out of business company, used, replaced three bad panels and now my system is making 26 kwh of electricity per day. The system runs backward during the summer (unless I use the AC) but I use WAY too much during the winter.



Yes a little bit of tweaking costing big bucks! Those new panels @ 26kwh look like they are paying for themselves..!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning all. Instead of quickly picking our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus blooms for Sully food, I decided to let them flower for an extra day. They usually fade off quickly in the sun, I guess the high humidity is helping them last. Now I’ll pick off a few sully snacks.

What they look like this morning.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool. I’m sure wifey wouldnt permit a dragon in our house. She has to deal with Sully & me. More than a handful! I might be camping in @Ray--Opo ‘s shed if i bring up the topic!


Luckily I am the Wifey. so it is all good.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Congrats! Im sure u will enjoy him. Lil garbage disposals


In the beginning he was not too interested in eating, but he ate well today. Or at least he did on the Dubia roaches. The Turkistan ones not so much. Problem is that I told Jarrod that we need to feed more of theTurkistan ones as we have more of them and some adults which we hope will breed. The dubia ones we could only get babies, so we are trying to keep them to breed so that we don't run out or have to spend a fortune on topping up and having to buy from someone else.


----------



## CarolM

I


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Turned down squash?!! Mine loved it. But yeah i guess they can get a lil more picky when they get older and are well fed. Dont feed him for 3 days... guarantee he wont turn it down lol


have to get this one eating more veg as well. Although he is still on the young side so it is more insects than veg needed.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Indy (male beardie) will feed himself superworms and leafy greens if he's hungry, but he will only eat pieces of squash (regardless of color) if I hand feed it to him (with tongs). If he doesn't like the piece I pick up to feed him, he won't open his mouth. It helps if I show it to him first. He knows what I mean by the "pretty green ones" and the "pretty yellow ones." When he gets tired of all this, he dismisses me with a close of his eye.
> 
> Red Lady is more like a garbage disposal and usually eats well when I feed her yellow and green squash. However, the last few times I've included yellow squash, they've mostly or entirely picked around it.


I am learning. Carry on with the posts. The more I learn the better.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Damn it I WANT a bearded dragon! What would a good set up be, look like, need? Does anybody know about a place called atomic lizard ranch in Bisbee AZ? I like this bearded...
> 
> 
> https://atomiclizardranch.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/40-2.jpg


Where are the nails? I did not see any - But it is a beautiful one. Well looks like a beautiful in my limited experience.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes a little bit of tweaking costing big bucks! Those new panels @ 26kwh look like they are paying for themselves..!


When the work was first finished the system was making 28kwh a day. This means someone needs to get up there and wash the dust off the panels. Not me, man!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Awesome. Will order today.


LOL. Not my fault!! ?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everyone. What have I missed. Been gone so long, 4 years


I have also only been a few years. You were before my time. so welcome back From me. Carol - Cape town South Africa


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Snow... That's the stuff that makes national (maybe international?) headlines if it happens during daylight hours in Florida... Or was that Hades?
> 
> Similar forecast.


okay marking my place, as it is home time and I need to go shopping etc for dinner for the fam. Catch you all later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Plants watered, Sully watered. Back inside for the rest of the Summer!


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Those pads get snapped up sooo fast in NM Home Depot and places can’t keep the cheaper pads in stock. Ppl will buy cases of them once they hit the shelves. Yes we had a hoarding problem in NM even before the virus.
> And the water evaporates soooo fast that the pump is pulling new water.
> I wish I could get a pump that cheapily. On the old unit the dam pump was a 100 without labor.
> 
> So you can gets parts cheaper but yr electricity costs more. Which stinks. We need to rig up a really long extension cord and you can send me pads and parts .. hehe *wink*


Hook up solar panels and make the desert sun work for you. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I think i would take a look into solar. I have a few panels hooked into a bank of deep cycle batteries that we use here.


Snap. Well on my side since you replied first.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @CarolM A big welcome to Phoenix!!! He looks like a handsome dude with some room to grow.. Can’t wait to read y’alls many adventures to come!
> @maggie3fan Good to see you back and sorry you’ve been outta sorts....


Aahh Thank you Heather. He is super cute. Taking a little bit of time to get used to us. But he was much more lively today.


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe. That took me a little while to catch up. Looks like you guys are getting busier.
Phoenix is super super cute. He is starting to get used to us. We spent the whole of yesterday getting what we would need to make his enclosure bio- active plus two heating pads for the feeder insects tubs. We need to make them happy too, so they can breed.

A little video of Phoenix. Enjoy. I will post pics of his enclosure once we have set it up.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Aahh Thank you Heather. He is super cute. Taking a little bit of time to get used to us. But he was much more lively today.


They have great Personalities and seem to like interaction... I had mine for around 11 years...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> They have great Personalities and seem to like interaction... I had mine for around 11 years...


Jarrod is reading all he can on them and has big plans. He reckons that Phoenix and him are going to be best friends.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> When the work was first finished the system was making 28kwh a day. This means someone needs to get up there and wash the dust off the panels. Not me, man!



what about using a power washer on low ?? Blast that up there and one two three ... cleaned. And you stay on the ground..?
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. That took me a little while to catch up. Looks like you guys are getting busier.
> Phoenix is super super cute. He is starting to get used to us. We spent the whole of yesterday getting what we would need to make his enclosure bio- active plus two heating pads for the feeder insects tubs. We need to make them happy too, so they can breed.
> 
> A little video of Phoenix. Enjoy. I will post pics of his enclosure once we have set it up.



OMG!!!! HHOOOWWWW CCUUUTTTEEE!!!!!!!! ??????


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or swimming pool heater!!


Hehehe.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I am learning. Carry on with the posts. The more I learn the better.


I'm not sure you want Phoenix learning just how well Indy has trained his humans...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I even made a special stop this afternoon at the Petco near my local quilt shop. I was on that side of town for a class (really to get me out of the house so I can work on a couple projects-in-progress), and my brain was tired. I was tired. Still, it didn't take much persuading to get me to check in Petco to see if they had any hornworms. The beardies love them. No luck. Text to my other half: Tell Indy I tried.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I swear, Indy (male bearded dragon) gives better "judging harshly" looks than _any_ of my Cat-mittee. Maybe they're the ones who taught him how to side-eye.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm not sure you want Phoenix learning just how well Indy has trained his humans...


But at least I will be able to recognize when I am being trained.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I even made a special stop this afternoon at the Petco near my local quilt shop. I was on that side of town for a class (really to get me out of the house so I can work on a couple projects-in-progress), and my brain was tired. I was tired. Still, it didn't take much persuading to get me to check in Petco to see if they had any hornworms. The beardies love them. No luck. Text to my other half: Tell Indy I tried.


Quilting is a nice restful activity while watching critters. Sounds like a win win...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> But at least I will be able to recognize when I am being trained.


It's probably irresistible. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Quilting is a nice restful activity while watching critters. Sounds like a win win...


Well, my sewing table will be more available the next few days... I won't have to reserve it on evenings (and/or weekends, but he'll be back by then) while my other half is traveling the next few days.

Red Lady has been watching with interest, as there's been a suitcase on the side of the bed closest to her enclosure. "Sorry, sweetheart, no romantic weekend this time..." I think she was wondering what to pack for her cats-free getaway with Indy!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I'm not gonna do that anymore.


Good. I shake in my shoes even with the thought of getting on a ladder outside alone. If I get hurt my animals and Joe won't have me. In my home I do a spotter. Somethings I can't resist doing myself.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I blanched some zucchini in the microwave for the beardies. Red Lady hadn't been over to Indy's tank in a while, so they both got dinner (separate platters) in Indy's tank. 

You should have seen the look on Red Lady's face when she watched Indy getting hand fed... Red Lady: "I didn't even know that was an option!"


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, my sewing table will be more available the next few days... I won't have to reserve it on evenings (and/or weekends, but he'll be back by then) while my other half is traveling the next few days.
> 
> Red Lady has been watching with interest, as there's been a suitcase on the side of the bed closest to her enclosure. "Sorry, sweetheart, no romantic weekend this time..." I think she was wondering what to pack for her cats-free getaway with Indy!


Sounds fun. My favorite thing to do is take a day off and just hand stitch and watch...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Sounds fun. My favorite thing to do is take a day off and just hand stitch and watch...


I have a lap quilt that I machines stitched the binding onto the front of the quilt, but it's been hanging in my laundry room for a year or so now because I still need to hand stitch the binding to the back. I think I know what I'll be doing when our vehicle needs to go in for maintenance in a few weeks.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I've just gotten to the point where I'm pretty comfortable putting binding on the sides of cloth fabric masks (skills learned / honed due to COVID). The masks I've been making are from the AB Mask By a Nurse for a Nurse pattern. They have pleats across the front, binding around all the edges, and the binding across the top and bottom extends into fabric ties.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I swear, Indy (male bearded dragon) gives better "judging harshly" looks than _any_ of my Cat-mittee. Maybe they're the ones who taught him how to side-eye.


It used to make me mad when my mother would say that Dilly was the ugliest cat she'd ever seen. Until I saw his ugly cat face up close and personal. ? I never believed it.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have a lap quilt that I machines stitched the binding onto the front of the quilt, but it's been hanging in my laundry room for a year or so now because I still need to hand stitch the binding to the back. I think I know what I'll be doing when our vehicle needs to go in for maintenance in a few weeks.


Stitching nags me too. Sometimes I stick it out like a sore thumb so I'll get it done.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I blanched some zucchini in the microwave for the beardies. Red Lady hadn't been over to Indy's tank in a while, so they both got dinner (separate platters) in Indy's tank.
> 
> You should have seen the look on Red Lady's face when she watched Indy getting hand fed... Red Lady: "I didn't even know that was an option!"


Some of us (ME ME ME MEEEEEE ) would love to see more pictures of these moments!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've just gotten to the point where I'm pretty comfortable putting binding on the sides of cloth fabric masks (skills learned / honed due to COVID). The masks I've been making are from the AB Mask By a Nurse for a Nurse pattern. They have pleats across the front, binding around all the edges, and the binding across the top and bottom extends into fabric ties.


That's reads like the mask I've been sewing.up. Mine are basically the same but with fabric ties on the top. Then a slide over on the bottom that pulls the mask tighter if needed.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's reads like the mask I've been sewing.up. Mine are basically the same but with fabric ties on the top. Then a slide over on the bottom that pulls the mask tighter if needed.


ADORABLE! Love the kitty pattern


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> ADORABLE! Love the kitty pattern


Noted.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Some of us (ME ME ME MEEEEEE ) would love to see more pictures of these moments!


Unfortunately, they don't give much warning when there's about to be a good photo op. Especially when Indy is wanting his zucchini hand fed. I actually cut up their squash differently for each lizard. Since Red Lady feeds herself, she gets it cubed and piled up as high as I can make it on her platter (plastic lid). With Indy, I cut it into slices, like large(-ish) lizard-size cold cuts, so I can hand feed him without being reminded that those little teeth do hurt if they get you accidentally.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Jarrod is reading all he can on them and has big plans. He reckons that Phoenix and him are going to be best friends.


I can't remember if Jarrod is your son or husband. But either would work as a babysitter.


----------



## EllieMay

Ready gave me a ride down to the mailbox to pick up a package.. he was a good boy


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It used to make me mad when my mother would say that Dilly was the ugliest cat she'd ever seen. Until I saw his ugly cat face up close and personal. ? I never believed it.



pictures of Dilly???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> That's reads like the mask I've been sewing.up. Mine are basically the same but with fabric ties on the top. Then a slide over on the bottom that pulls the mask tighter if needed.
> 
> View attachment 300669



so talented!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Can’t remember if I posted this pix from yesterday of our Hibiscus. Not too shabby.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t remember if I posted this pix from yesterday of our Hibiscus. Not too shabby.
> 
> View attachment 300717


You should sell postcards... it’s gorgeous! How do you black out the back ground?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> You should sell postcards... it’s gorgeous! How do you black out the back ground?



It’s a secret. ?

Ok....takes time, but in EDIT mode on the iPad you can select a stylus to free hand draw things in misc colors. In this case, we choose Black and basically erase the entire background, leaving only the image you want. There are different widths so fine widrth around the edge then broad sweeps for the remaining.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> That's reads like the mask I've been sewing.up. Mine are basically the same but with fabric ties on the top. Then a slide over on the bottom that pulls the mask tighter if needed.
> 
> View attachment 300669


Oh that's cute I have about 11 different masks to match my clothes, tortoises, turtles, race cars, NASCAR checkered flag. I fancy up my eye make up, pick a match to my clothes and off I go...I love wearing masks and becoming different. Put glitter on your eyes, what fun!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s a secret. ?
> 
> Ok....takes time, but in EDIT mode on the iPad you can select a stylus to free hand draw things in misc colors. In this case, we choose Black and basically erase the entire background, leaving only the image you want. There are different widths so fine widrth around the edge then broad sweeps for the remaining.


Thank you Sir!! I’m going to try it when I get home


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Oh that's cute I have about 11 different masks to match my clothes, tortoises, turtles, race cars, NASCAR checkered flag. I fancy up my eye make up, pick a match to my clothes and off I go...I love wearing masks and becoming different. Put glitter on your eyes, what fun!


Picture please!! I want to see the glittery eyes ?


----------



## EllieMay

Not the best pic but I’m pretty sure this is Gracie ( the fawn I raised two years ago ) with her first baby


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh that's cute I have about 11 different masks to match my clothes, tortoises, turtles, race cars, NASCAR checkered flag. I fancy up my eye make up, pick a match to my clothes and off I go...I love wearing masks and becoming different. Put glitter on your eyes, what fun!


I had to wear them anyway because of allergies. The cloth ones work so much better. I think it's fun too. Around here we compliment each other on our cute mask. Now I look normal.?


----------



## Billna the 2

This is a yellow soft shell turtle....not sure if I’ve seen this in the past but yeah.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 300721
> 
> Not the best pic but I’m pretty sure this is Gracie ( the fawn I raised two years ago ) with her first baby


Aww so cute. She probably is Gracie with her baby. I had a robin living here for several years. I kinda looked out for him when he arrived as a baby. I made sure everyone knew he was a baby hanging out in our yards. I could tell when it was him around my yard. He loved singing with my zebra finches.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Aww so cute. She probably is Gracie with her baby. I had a robin living here for several years. I kinda looked out for him when he arrived as a baby. I made sure everyone knew he was a baby hanging out in our yards. I could tell when it was him around my yard. He loved singing with my zebra finches.


How sweet, the robin singing with your finches! Were they doing karaoke?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> pictures of Dilly???


I'll try.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> How sweet, the robin singing with your finches! Were they doing karaoke?


I have no clue. All I know is what I saw. And I promise I'm telling the truth. I just looked out for this little robin while he was growing up in my yard. He liked talking with my zebra finches through the window screen. It was so much fun to watch over the years.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Picture please!! I want to see the glittery eyes ?


Me too.


----------



## EllieMay

My first rough attempt :~}
@Maro2Bear


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> My first rough attempt :~}
> [
> View attachment 300753


Pretty!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> My first rough attempt :~}
> @Maro2Bear
> View attachment 300753



Looks like you nailed it!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Storms coming in today... everyone have a great day!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> My first rough attempt :~}
> @Maro2Bear
> View attachment 300753


The composition was common and the colors were leaching. IN my expert art opinion it is only worth $10,000 at auction.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's probably irresistible. Can't wait to see pictures.


I have posted pictures on my Bearded Dragon thread, But here is one of the completed enclosure:


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Some of us (ME ME ME MEEEEEE ) would love to see more pictures of these moments!


I second, Third, Fourth, Five, Sixth that too


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't remember if Jarrod is your son or husband. But either would work as a babysitter.


He is my youngest son.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ready gave me a ride down to the mailbox to pick up a package.. he was a good boy
> View attachment 300680


Well done Ready.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Can’t remember if I posted this pix from yesterday of our Hibiscus. Not too shabby.
> 
> View attachment 300717


Gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 300721
> 
> Not the best pic but I’m pretty sure this is Gracie ( the fawn I raised two years ago ) with her first baby


Aaaahhhh, That is so sweet.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My first rough attempt :~}
> @Maro2Bear
> View attachment 300753


Well done and stunning Hibiscus. I love the double petal ones.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Storms coming in today... everyone have a great day!


Good Luck and I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon One and All,

We finally were able to complete the Phoenix's new setup in his enclosure. And Jarrod says that he seems to be happy today. so this must mean that he likes it.

Does anybody have any thoughts on the Deep Heat Projector and 12% UVB + D3 reptile lamp. T8 (Tube). Is it worth getting them for a Bearded Dragon?

Good news: My transport permit came through and Ultimate Exotics (Which is where I am getting my crested gecko from) will be sending him/her to me on Monday. Yay I am so excited and cannot wait. At least his/her enclosure is all ready and waiting for him/her. I don't know what gender I am getting yet, it is a surprise and since I am only getting one of them it does not matter which one I get.

The sun is shining and life is good at the moment. Have an awesome day everybody.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Storms coming in today... everyone have a great day!


Raining here also. Have a good day Heather.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon One and All,
> 
> We finally were able to complete the Phoenix's new setup in his enclosure. And Jarrod says that he seems to be happy today. so this must mean that he likes it.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts on the Deep Heat Projector and 12% UVB + D3 reptile lamp. T8 (Tube). Is it worth getting them for a Bearded Dragon?
> 
> Good news: My transport permit came through and Ultimate Exotics (Which is where I am getting my crested gecko from) will be sending him/her to me on Monday. Yay I am so excited and cannot wait. At least his/her enclosure is all ready and waiting for him/her. I don't know what gender I am getting yet, it is a surprise and since I am only getting one of them it does not matter which one I get.
> 
> The sun is shining and life is good at the moment. Have an awesome day everybody.


Sounds like a great day for you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon everyone, Opo is having a hard time controlling his manhood. 
He is like a middle school boy getting aroused on a bumpy bus ride. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, Opo is having a hard time controlling his manhood.
> He is like a middle school boy getting aroused on a bumpy bus ride. ?



More temper tantrums? And good for you, Opo n your grass, RAIN! ?? Last night we had a good old thunderstorm, we needed it. Grass browning, flowers fading fast.


----------



## Maro2Bear

One good thing from the heat and humidity is that our Elephant Ears (Colocasia) are growing like gang busters and now throwing up flowers. Two stalks/buds so far.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I have posted pictures on my Bearded Dragon thread, But here is one of the completed enclosure:
> 
> View attachment 300823


I'm interested to see whether Phoenix finds any of the plant selection in there edible. When we had Red Lady on the front porch a while back, she was eyeing a variegated haworthia that we had to keep away from her. The plant wouldn't have harmed her at all, but we really didn't want beardie teeth marks on the succulent leaves.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I got a call from my post office this morning letting me know that my delivery of superworms arrived, so I'm going into town sometime this afternoon to pick it up. They're really good about calling and letting me know when live critters arrive.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, Opo is having a hard time controlling his manhood.
> He is like a middle school boy getting aroused on a bumpy bus ride. ?


Poor Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm interested to see whether Phoenix finds any of the plant selection in there edible. When we had Red Lady on the front porch a while back, she was eyeing a variegated haworthia that we had to keep away from her. The plant wouldn't have harmed her at all, but we really didn't want beardie teeth marks on the succulent leaves.


One of the reasons why I put those particular plants in there was for him to try and eat for his veggie part of his diet. I am even tempted to try and plant dandelion in there as well.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I got a call from my post office this morning letting me know that my delivery of superworms arrived, so I'm going into town sometime this afternoon to pick it up. They're really good about calling and letting me know when live critters arrive.


They are probably scared some might escape into their offices. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> They are probably scared some might escape into their offices. ?



Our Post Office was quick to call when i had 5 pounds of honey bees shipped... ??


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Post Office was quick to call when i had 5 pounds of honey bees shipped... ??


Whahaha. I would be too


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's a good thing the bulk order of superworms arrived at the post office today. I just have Indy and Red Lady the last few large ones from the previous order. The shelves at both local Petco locations have been bare of superworms lately, and Petsmart doesn't usually carry them. 

One nice thing about superworms is that they don't have to be refrigerated. They are kind of on the fattening side, however, so I try to be sensible as to how much I give Red Lady in one sitting. Her special "superpower" is being able to expand that belly of hers to accommodate anything she wants to eat.


----------



## Cathie G

G


CarolM said:


> He is my youngest son.


Good. Then you have 2 recrutes.??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon One and All,
> 
> We finally were able to complete the Phoenix's new setup in his enclosure. And Jarrod says that he seems to be happy today. so this must mean that he likes it.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts on the Deep Heat Projector and 12% UVB + D3 reptile lamp. T8 (Tube). Is it worth getting them for a Bearded Dragon?
> 
> Good news: My transport permit came through and Ultimate Exotics (Which is where I am getting my crested gecko from) will be sending him/her to me on Monday. Yay I am so excited and cannot wait. At least his/her enclosure is all ready and waiting for him/her. I don't know what gender I am getting yet, it is a surprise and since I am only getting one of them it does not matter which one I get.
> 
> The sun is shining and life is good at the moment. Have an awesome day everybody.


I can't wait to see either. Hopefully seeing your posts will be enough. So I don't have to get one.? Have fun.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My first rough attempt :~}
> @Maro2Bear
> View attachment 300753


What a beautiful flower! The photo lets you just see the flower. But we have a pretty good teacher huh...??


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> The composition was common and the colors were leaching. IN my expert art opinion it is only worth $10,000 at auction.


SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, Opo is having a hard time controlling his manhood.
> He is like a middle school boy getting aroused on a bumpy bus ride. ?


Yeap.... the third summer does seem to bring that out... literally ???


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, Opo is having a hard time controlling his manhood.
> He is like a middle school boy getting aroused on a bumpy bus ride. ?


Please don't make me think about that dreadful day again with Saphire. I'll die laughing. Try a cool swimming pool.??


----------



## Blackdog1714

First real pepper harvest- bananas, cubanelles, and a green pepper. 2.4 pounds- all from my bucket garden. The drip system saved everything in this heat wave


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> One of the reasons why I put those particular plants in there was for him to try and eat for his veggie part of his diet. I am even tempted to try and plant dandelion in there as well.



Mazuri makes an insectivore gel food that’s not a bad option either for the insects . It comes as a powder and you mix it.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> First real pepper harvest- bananas, cubanelles, and a green pepper. 2.4 pounds- all from my bucket garden. The drip system saved everything in this heat wave
> View attachment 300870


Nice. Even Ohio has been dry and just plain hot. I haven't been able to take the little guy out for 3 days. I did manage to get Saphire out early today because it rained and stayed nice. He's about to get checked on. If he's in his hut it's beddy by time inside.? I don't dare show your picture to Joe. Any pepper plants are his favorite! He even nukes them. I don't know how he lives threw it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> First real pepper harvest- bananas, cubanelles, and a green pepper. 2.4 pounds- all from my bucket garden. The drip system saved everything in this heat wave
> View attachment 300870



Love it, love those summer banana peppers!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Well, the good news is that I picked up the bulk order of superworms at the post office. The bad news is that while I was out running errands, the power at home went out. ETA for power restoration is currently 2330 hrs Eastern Time. So I'm sitting in the dark (not quite dark outside yet). And I'm sitting alone (with the Cat-mittee) since my significant other is a couple hours away because he's traveling this week. [Sigh]


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Waiting for a phone to charge is like waiting for water to boil. Except it takes longer, and it isn't nearly as exciting.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, the good news is that I picked up the bulk order of superworms at the post office. The bad news is that while I was out running errands, the power at home went out. ETA for power restoration is currently 2330 hrs Eastern Time. So I'm sitting in the dark (not quite dark outside yet). And I'm sitting alone (with the Cat-mittee) since my significant other is a couple hours away because he's traveling this week. [Sigh]


Sorry. Around here even though I KNOW the electricity is off, I flip the light switch on. And then I realize once again...power's off. I even have battery operated lights if I keep them charged. It's just not the same.??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Sorry. Around here even though I KNOW the electricity is off, I flip the light switch on. And then I realize once again...power's off. I even have battery operated lights if I keep them charged. It's just not the same.??


Do us both a favor, and go check the batteries in your battery operated lights... I made the unpleasant discovery that the two most accessible battery powered lights we have (in our main room) were both dead. A third one (normally in the bedroom) was more dim than I'd like it to be. On the bright side, the one that lives next to the mud turtle tank was just fine.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Power came back on before 2100 hrs... Just as it's really working on getting dark here, this time of year.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I have posted pictures on my Bearded Dragon thread, But here is one of the completed enclosure:
> 
> View attachment 300823



meow!!!! Wow!!! That is nicer than my whole house!!!! He should be VERY HAPPY in his new home. If he’s not he’s nuts!! 
Here is to wishing you and him both a happy long life together. ???


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Power came back on before 2100 hrs... Just as it's really working on getting dark here, this time of year.


Yay!!! I’m glad you don’t have to stay in the dark!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Yay!!! I’m glad you don’t have to stay in the dark!


Me too!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Mazuri makes an insectivore gel food that’s not a bad option either for the insects . It comes as a powder and you mix it.


ooh I will have to research it. However I have made them a dry food (2/4 Dog food, 1/4 dry oats, 1/4 weetbix blitz it all together and put in their feeding bowl) then I also feed them fresh veg on a daily basis. But I want to try blitzing the veg into a paste for them to eat and see if that works. I told Jarrod that because the Turkistan roaches are very fast he should coat them with a little bit of blitzed veg and sprinkle the calcium on them - that way it will slow them down just a little bit making it easier for Phoenix to catch and give Phoenix his veg at the same time. But Jarrod has not done it yet. I will be trying it over the weekend to see how it works.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, the good news is that I picked up the bulk order of superworms at the post office. The bad news is that while I was out running errands, the power at home went out. ETA for power restoration is currently 2330 hrs Eastern Time. So I'm sitting in the dark (not quite dark outside yet). And I'm sitting alone (with the Cat-mittee) since my significant other is a couple hours away because he's traveling this week. [Sigh]


Oh dear. Sounds like you are living in South Africa with load shedding.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> meow!!!! Wow!!! That is nicer than my whole house!!!! He should be VERY HAPPY in his new home. If he’s not he’s nuts!!
> Here is to wishing you and him both a happy long life together. ???


Thank you


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

It is nice and sunny here again. So we are looking forward to a beautiful day in Cape Town. 

Has anybody seen @JoesMum around? I don't really go into the other threads it is mainly here that I come and I have not seen Linda posting anything here for a while. Has Linda gone a traveling or should we be worried?

Phoenix last night tucked himself nicely against the inside of his rock cave and went to sleep. So he seems to be very happy. I need to find a nice hammock for him like Heather suggested so that he has more to keep him occupied and happy. 

Other than having to wear a mask and sanitize all the time, life seems to be getting back to normal. Well it is the same nonsense just a different day kind of scenario.

I hope that everyone is keeping safe and healthy.

I will chat a little but later again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is nice and sunny here again. So we are looking forward to a beautiful day in Cape Town.
> 
> Has anybody seen @JoesMum around? I don't really go into the other threads it is mainly here that I come and I have not seen Linda posting anything here for a while. Has Linda gone a traveling or should we be worried?
> 
> Phoenix last night tucked himself nicely against the inside of his rock cave and went to sleep. So he seems to be very happy. I need to find a nice hammock for him like Heather suggested so that he has more to keep him occupied and happy.
> 
> Other than having to wear a mask and sanitize all the time, life seems to be getting back to normal. Well it is the same nonsense just a different day kind of scenario.
> 
> I hope that everyone is keeping safe and healthy.
> 
> I will chat a little but later again.



Good updates on Mr Phoenix. Seems like a lot of work to get them to just eat? Have you heard of or tried using any of the Repashy foods?  https://www.store.repashy.com/

@JoesMum has been a no show for some time, and @Kristoff too. ?

Hot & humid here still. Just uncomfortable to much outside. I trimmed & dead headed rose bushes yesterday, i guess I’ll drop some more slow release fertilizer on them for their next bloom. Luckily, yet another round of heavy thunderstorms yesterday afternoon. All green again. My groves of zinnias & sunflowers are standing tall.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good updates on Mr Phoenix. Seems like a lot of work to get them to just eat? Have you heard of or tried using any of the Repashy foods? ➡➡ https://www.store.repashy.com/
> 
> @JoesMum has been a no show for some time, and @Kristoff too. ?
> 
> Hot & humid here still. Just uncomfortable to much outside. I trimmed & dead headed rose bushes yesterday, i guess I’ll drop some more slow release fertilizer on them for their next bloom. Luckily, yet another round of heavy thunderstorms yesterday afternoon. All green again. My groves of zinnias & sunflowers are standing tall.


Thanks for the tip on the repashy products. And I see that they have a representative here in SA. Only problem is that they are out of stock for the majority of the products. I wonder if Pangea also has a branch here in the SA. 

I know Lena is not around much, but I think that she is very busy with her new life in Canada. But I hope that they are okay. And I hope the Linda is also okay and that nothing serious has happened.

Should I be pruning my roses now as well?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Thanks for the tip on the repashy products. And I see that they have a representative here in SA. Only problem is that they are out of stock for the majority of the products. I wonder if Pangea also has a branch here in the SA.
> 
> I know Lena is not around much, but I think that she is very busy with her new life in Canada. But I hope that they are okay. And I hope the Linda is also okay and that nothing serious has happened.
> 
> Should I be pruning my roses now as well?


Nope the Pangea won't work and they don't have a branch here anyway.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thanks for the tip on the repashy products. And I see that they have a representative here in SA. Only problem is that they are out of stock for the majority of the products. I wonder if Pangea also has a branch here in the SA.
> 
> I know Lena is not around much, but I think that she is very busy with her new life in Canada. But I hope that they are okay. And I hope the Linda is also okay and that nothing serious has happened.
> 
> Should I be pruning my roses now as well?



Lena is deep under cover. Probably some new underground group!

What kind of roses? Take some pix. I prune ours in late Fall. Then they grow & bloom on the new growth. Once they have a good flush of blooms, I’ll give them a good cleaning/pruning dead heading & fertilize. They’ll grow & bloom til frost.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lena is deep under cover. Probably some new underground group!
> 
> What kind of roses? Take some pix. I prune ours in late Fall. Then they grow & bloom on the new growth. Once they have a good flush of blooms, I’ll give them a good cleaning/pruning dead heading & fertilize. They’ll grow & bloom til frost.


I will take a picture when I get home. I think that we are supposed to prune our towards the end of July beginning of August. But I don't really know much about roses. My one bush had one white rose on it, but I saw as I was watering last night that the petals had fallen off. The other one that I have is a climbing rose bush and I have not had any flowers on it for a while. they are supposed to be small red flowers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I will take a picture when I get home. I think that we are supposed to prune our towards the end of July beginning of August. But I don't really know much about roses. My one bush had one white rose on it, but I saw as I was watering last night that the petals had fallen off. The other one that I have is a climbing rose bush and I have not had any flowers on it for a while. they are supposed to be small red flowers.



Sounds like you might need some good composting, and slow release fertilizers. BUT, it’s hard to say. Pruning & water & fertilizers help a lot.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> More temper tantrums? And good for you, Opo n your grass, RAIN! ?? Last night we had a good old thunderstorm, we needed it. Grass browning, flowers fading fast.


No more temper tantrums. If fact he didn't get out of bed till 10:30 this morning.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Please don't make me think about that dreadful day again with Saphire. I'll die laughing. Try a cool swimming pool.??


Great idea. I am thinking the other day when Opo went running into his hide. Maybe a fire ant stung him on his manhood. ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Lena is deep under cover. Probably some new underground group!
> 
> What kind of roses? Take some pix. I prune ours in late Fall. Then they grow & bloom on the new growth. Once they have a good flush of blooms, I’ll give them a good cleaning/pruning dead heading & fertilize. They’ll grow & bloom til frost.


Here is a pic of one of our rose bushes. It blooms all year. I keep telling Rose to cut it way back in the fall. So it gets more full.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of one of our rose bushes. It blooms all year. I keep telling Rose to cut it way back in the fall. So it gets more full.
> Any suggestions?
> View attachment 300932



Once your Summer is over and you have “cooler” temps, Id give them a good pruning down to a foot high. Since you really don’t get freezing temps, i guess id add some slow release “rose” fertilizer. The new growth will start up & start producing roses. Here in Maryland i prune down hard in late Fall, no fertilizer, but will fertilize in early Spring as new growth starts.

Something like this  https://www.homedepot.com/p/Jobe-s-...izer-with-BioZome-OMRI-Listed-09428/202527156


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Great idea. I am thinking the other day when Opo went running into his hide. Maybe a fire ant stung him on his manhood. ??


Saphire hasn't dared to flash me since...and I'm sure he didn't get stung by a fire ant. He was just hanging out and got a bit too comfortable. Scared me half to death. And I didn't have all my friends on TFO. Poor little guy.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of one of our rose bushes. It blooms all year. I keep telling Rose to cut it way back in the fall. So it gets more full.
> Any suggestions?
> View attachment 300932


Roses need a lot of leaves so the more the merrier. Maybe just some good dirt for extra food around the roots.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do us both a favor, and go check the batteries in your battery operated lights... I made the unpleasant discovery that the two most accessible battery powered lights we have (in our main room) were both dead. A third one (normally in the bedroom) was more dim than I'd like it to be. On the bright side, the one that lives next to the mud turtle tank was just fine.


Will do. Tomorrow is battery charging day. Especially for my w90...?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Lena is deep under cover. Probably some new underground group!
> 
> What kind of roses? Take some pix. I prune ours in late Fall. Then they grow & bloom on the new growth. Once they have a good flush of blooms, I’ll give them a good cleaning/pruning dead heading & fertilize. They’ll grow & bloom til frost.


Okay here we go:
The first one if i remember correctly is an iceberg rose. The second one is the climber.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is nice and sunny here again. So we are looking forward to a beautiful day in Cape Town.
> 
> Has anybody seen @JoesMum around? I don't really go into the other threads it is mainly here that I come and I have not seen Linda posting anything here for a while. Has Linda gone a traveling or should we be worried?
> 
> Phoenix last night tucked himself nicely against the inside of his rock cave and went to sleep. So he seems to be very happy. I need to find a nice hammock for him like Heather suggested so that he has more to keep him occupied and happy.
> 
> Other than having to wear a mask and sanitize all the time, life seems to be getting back to normal. Well it is the same nonsense just a different day kind of scenario.
> 
> I hope that everyone is keeping safe and healthy.
> 
> I will chat a little but later again.


Hello and same here. My worst thing going on right now is Saphire is getting drenched by a summer shower. Everytime I get scared and run to check him he's always ok. But how much you wanna bet I'll be grabbing an umbrella.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Once your Summer is over and you have “cooler” temps, Id give them a good pruning down to a foot high. Since you really don’t get freezing temps, i guess id add some slow release “rose” fertilizer. The new growth will start up & start producing roses. Here in Maryland i prune down hard in late Fall, no fertilizer, but will fertilize in early Spring as new growth starts.
> 
> Something like this ➡➡ https://www.homedepot.com/p/Jobe-s-...izer-with-BioZome-OMRI-Listed-09428/202527156


Thanks Mark, I will have Rose read this. I will bring you into the discussion. I will start out the discussion with........ But Mark says!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Roses need a lot of leaves so the more the merrier. Maybe just some good dirt for extra food around the roots.


Thanks Cathie!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Post Office was quick to call when i had 5 pounds of honey bees shipped... ??


You are a bee keeper also? What don't you do?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, I will have Rose read this. I will bring you into the discussion. I will start out the discussion with........ But Mark says!



I would imagine, since it doesn't really freeze, you should wait to prune until the real heat of Summer & growing season over. Lets revisit in a few months. ??

➡➡ Homework Reading - https://gardeningsolutions.ifas.ufl.edu/plants/ornamentals/roses.html

Short Cut - 
*Pruning Roses in Florids*
A major pruning should be done once a year, in January or February, though in South Florida pruning may be needed twice a year.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie!?


It already looks like a good discussion on roses. I'll be watching. I love the mini ones.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I would imagine, since it doesn't really freeze, you should wait to prune until the real heat of Summer & growing season over. Lets revisit in a few months. ??


Definitely, I figure around Christmas time. January is usually when we get our coldest weather. 
Another thing Mark, you posted awhile back that in the summer time you stop feeding Sully mazuri. Is that so Sully will eat more grass and greens? Also with Opo being 30lbs how many pellets would you give him per feeding?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It already looks like a good discussion on roses. I'll be watching. I love the mini ones.


We have 3 smaller mini rose plants that we repotted into pots. They seemed to do better in the ground.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely, I figure around Christmas time. January is usually when we get our coldest weather.
> Another thing Mark, you posted awhile back that in the summer time you stop feeding Sully mazuri. Is that so Sully will eat more grass and greens? Also with Opo being 30lbs how many pellets would you give him per feeding?



Yes, i stop feeding Mazuri once Sully goes outside. Shes getting a ton of grass & grape leaves & cactus.....etc. In Winter, not as wide a variety. I feed a cup full or so every few days. It disappears...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> You are a bee keeper also? What don't you do?



Bee keeping a few times over the years. No longer....!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Okay here we go:
> The first one if i remember correctly is an iceberg rose. The second one is the climber.



I need to look at your weather, climate, temps there in Cape Town. (Tomorrow’s project)


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I need to look at your weather, climate, temps there in Cape Town. (Tomorrow’s project)


Cool. Will do. Thanks Mark


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We have 3 smaller mini rose plants that we repotted into pots. They seemed to do better in the ground.


Our yard is hard too figure out. The backyard can get so hot you can't believe. The front yard doesn't get full son until around 4 p.m. So in the backyard, in the ground, is my only option. They do ok in the backyard butt...it could be better.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Cool. Will do. Thanks Mark


Hi Mark,

Below is our weather from the 28/06/2020 until the 24th July, with the historical average. I am not sure if this is what you need. If not then let me know and I will look for what you want.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Our yard is hard too figure out. The backyard can get so hot you can't believe. The front yard doesn't get full son until around 4 p.m. So in the backyard, in the ground, is my only option. They do ok in the backyard butt...it could be better.


Yeah, Some of my plants work in pots for me and others do much better in the ground. I generally go with what the plant is telling me by how they are doing in the medium I have them in. the little climber is a mini rose climber, I think that I need to put some more compost and slow fertilizers in their ground. and hopefully that will do the trick. But I have no clue on how to prune rose bushes. I am generally a by feel kind of gardener. So when I don't know how or feel how to do something I struggle. And roses have been one of those plants that I struggle with. I love them though and want to keep on trying with them.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone. 

I hope you are all doing well. It is Friday, yayy. But a busy weekend is coming up. This is the thing that I hate the most when I have to sit in a office with nothing to do. I could be doing so much and getting stuff done at home instead. Oh well, at least I have a job and am getting paid for it. Still frustrating though.

So what have you all got planned for this weekend? Kayaking? Gardening? Playing with your torts? Playing with your Lizards? Playing with your fish? Shopping? Riding horses? Clean solar panels? Tell me I want to know. 

Whatever it is that you have planned I hope it goes well and that you have fun.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yeah, Some of my plants work in pots for me and others do much better in the ground. I generally go with what the plant is telling me by how they are doing in the medium I have them in. the little climber is a mini rose climber, I think that I need to put some more compost and slow fertilizers in their ground. and hopefully that will do the trick. But I have no clue on how to prune rose bushes. I am generally a by feel kind of gardener. So when I don't know how or feel how to do something I struggle. And roses have been one of those plants that I struggle with. I love them though and want to keep on trying with them.



This is kind of in the middle of your Winter now right? Will it get much colder, or continue to slowly warm. Your next ten days look nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. It is Friday, yayy. But a busy weekend is coming up. This is the thing that I hate the most when I have to sit in a office with nothing to do. I could be doing so much and getting stuff done at home instead. Oh well, at least I have a job and am getting paid for it. Still frustrating though.
> 
> So what have you all got planned for this weekend? Kayaking? Gardening? Playing with your torts? Playing with your Lizards? Playing with your fish? Shopping? Riding horses? Clean solar panels? Tell me I want to know.
> 
> Whatever it is that you have planned I hope it goes well and that you have fun.



I was supposed to go out kayaking this morning, but nasty storms came through last night, tons of rain. In fact it’s still raining very heavily now.....and VERY humid, but cooler. We cancelled. A bit too yucky ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> This is kind of in the middle of your Winter now right? Will it get much colder, or continue to slowly warm. Your next ten days look nice!
> View attachment 301023


Yes we are in the middle of winter, and it will most probably slowly get warmer. But it is hard to estimate the weather here, because we have had the drought for last couple of years, but we have already had quite a bit of rain this winter compared to the past few years.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some nasty thunderstorms moved through Maryland overnight, tons of rain, thundering boomers & lightning strikes. Here’s a sample!







Ogh, it’s been hot too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Our yard is hard too figure out. The backyard can get so hot you can't believe. The front yard doesn't get full son until around 4 p.m. So in the backyard, in the ground, is my only option. They do ok in the backyard butt...it could be better.


Thanks Cathie, we have ours on the side of the house that gets sun about 4PM. Maybe I will switch them to the other side where they will get the morning sun.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, i stop feeding Mazuri once Sully goes outside. Shes getting a ton of grass & grape leaves & cactus.....etc. In Winter, not as wide a variety. I feed a cup full or so every few days. It disappears...


I feed Opo a 8" terracotta dish of mazuri covering the dish but not mounded 2 to 3 times a week. I guess I will cut it down to 2 days. I think I will stop feeding for awhile. If I don't have it ready for him in the morning. He goes right out and starts eating grass. Think I will grow some grapes also. Should I try growing grapes now or wait till it cools down?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Yes we are in the middle of winter, and it will most probably slowly get warmer. But it is hard to estimate the weather here, because we have had the drought for last couple of years, but we have already had quite a bit of rain this winter compared to the past few years.



*Roses*: Since you are in the middle of Winter and your temps are pretty mild, id guess that it would be a good time right now to give your *shrub rose* a very good trim down. Maybe down to about a foot. Remove all real thin & spindly shoots, all dead branches and ones that don’t look good. Add a good slow release fertilizer all around the perimeter. On the *climbing rose*, id trim back, but not to the ground like the other. Select your main canes, cut back down a bit. Prune off a lot of the spindly canes, dead wood, etc. your new roses will grow from new growth, so you want to prune things back, encourage new healthy growth. Fertilize like the other, a bit all around the perimeter. Scratch it into the soil. Roses pretty much like full sun. Steady supply of moisture, not too wet, not too dry.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some nasty thunderstorms moved through Maryland overnight, tons of rain, thundering boomers & lightning strikes. Here’s a sample!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ogh, it’s been hot too.
> 
> View attachment 301033


I love thunderstorms. But sadly Cape town does not get them very often. They are more common in Guateng.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> *Roses*: Since you are in the middle of Winter and your temps are pretty mild, id guess that it would be a good time right now to give your *shrub rose* a very good trim down. Maybe down to about a foot. Remove all real thin & spindly shoots, all dead branches and ones that don’t look good. Add a good slow release fertilizer all around the perimeter. On the *climbing rose*, id trim back, but not to the ground like the other. Select your main canes, cut back down a bit. Prune off a lot of the spindly canes, dead wood, etc. your new roses will grow from new growth, so you want to prune things back, encourage new healthy growth. Fertilize like the other, a bit all around the perimeter. Scratch it into the soil. Roses pretty much like full sun. Steady supply of moisture, not too wet, not too dry.


Great. thank you Mark. You are a star.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Roses can be so beautiful- I had a Mister Lincoln hybrid tea for almost ten years a while back. But way to much work!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Since tortoises don't hear, I am going to change Big Sam's name; (he was named after a slave in "Gone With the Wind)
One of the co-founders of NASCAR was Humpy Wheeler; and now Big Sam has a big hump over his neck. So...Humpy Cummings it is!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Roses can be so beautiful- I had a Mister Lincoln hybrid tea for almost ten years a while back. But way to much work!


I love roses. When my blooms are spent I give them to the torts. I don't ever prune the plants, they like me better that way. But they do like to get their feet wet.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Good updates on Mr Phoenix. Seems like a lot of work to get them to just eat? Have you heard of or tried using any of the Repashy foods? ➡➡ https://www.store.repashy.com/
> 
> @JoesMum has been a no show for some time, and @Kristoff too. ?
> 
> Hot & humid here still. Just uncomfortable to much outside. I trimmed & dead headed rose bushes yesterday, i guess I’ll drop some more slow release fertilizer on them for their next bloom. Luckily, yet another round of heavy thunderstorms yesterday afternoon. All green again. My groves of zinnias & sunflowers are standing tall.



I have been wondering for awhile now too??
Where is the guy who used to ask trivia, then tell people they are minus one point for forming their sentence into a question??? 
I never thought I’d say this but....
DAM, I miss him to bits!!!!!
I remember one time Yvonne wandered into the room and she thought she was nuts and he gave her something like -1 point for calling herself nuts !!!!! ?
(she gave him a good thrashing though it was soooo funny.)??????????????????
Could someone go find this guy???
His name I think was something to do with English literature??? Or someone’s mom or something.????
Damn....
he would nail me for all these question marks...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I love roses. When my blooms are spent I give them to the torts. I don't ever prune the plants, they like me better that way. But they do like to get their feet wet.
> View attachment 301041



such beauty.... wow...


----------



## Brendaf

are mask required?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I have been wondering for awhile now too??
> Where is the guy who used to ask trivia, then tell people they are minus one point for forming their sentence into a question???
> I never thought I’d say this but....
> DAM, I miss him to bits!!!!!
> I remember one time Yvonne wandered into the room and she thought she was nuts and he gave her something like -1 point for calling herself nuts !!!!! ?
> (she gave him a good thrashing though it was soooo funny.)??????????????????
> Could someone go find this guy???
> His name I think was something to do with English literature??? Or someone’s mom or something.????
> Damn....
> he would nail me for all these question marks...?


That would most probably be Adam. @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain stopped early, the storms passed. I was able to get out to one of our local reservoirs that is fed by the Patuxent River. Calm, peaceful. Plenty of turtles, a few herons & one mature Bald Eagle. Our small group of three will try again tomorrow. Didnt take my camera, so no pix!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain stopped early, the storms passed. I was able to get out to one of our local reservoirs that is fed by the Patuxent River. Calm, peaceful. Plenty of turtles, a few herons & one mature Bald Eagle. Our small group of three will try again tomorrow. Didnt take my camera, so no pix!


At least you got out for a bit.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> *Roses*: Since you are in the middle of Winter and your temps are pretty mild, id guess that it would be a good time right now to give your *shrub rose* a very good trim down. Maybe down to about a foot. Remove all real thin & spindly shoots, all dead branches and ones that don’t look good. Add a good slow release fertilizer all around the perimeter. On the *climbing rose*, id trim back, but not to the ground like the other. Select your main canes, cut back down a bit. Prune off a lot of the spindly canes, dead wood, etc. your new roses will grow from new growth, so you want to prune things back, encourage new healthy growth. Fertilize like the other, a bit all around the perimeter. Scratch it into the soil. Roses pretty much like full sun. Steady supply of moisture, not too wet, not too dry.


Yea.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I have been wondering for awhile now too??
> Where is the guy who used to ask trivia, then tell people they are minus one point for forming their sentence into a question???
> I never thought I’d say this but....
> DAM, I miss him to bits!!!!!
> I remember one time Yvonne wandered into the room and she thought she was nuts and he gave her something like -1 point for calling herself nuts !!!!! ?
> (she gave him a good thrashing though it was soooo funny.)??????????????????
> Could someone go find this guy???
> His name I think was something to do with English literature??? Or someone’s mom or something.????
> Damn....
> he would nail me for all these question marks...?


Hahahahaha...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yeah, Some of my plants work in pots for me and others do much better in the ground. I generally go with what the plant is telling me by how they are doing in the medium I have them in. the little climber is a mini rose climber, I think that I need to put some more compost and slow fertilizers in their ground. and hopefully that will do the trick. But I have no clue on how to prune rose bushes. I am generally a by feel kind of gardener. So when I don't know how or feel how to do something I struggle. And roses have been one of those plants that I struggle with. I love them though and want to keep on trying with them.


Me too. And I'm seeing some good advice here.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. It is Friday, yayy. But a busy weekend is coming up. This is the thing that I hate the most when I have to sit in a office with nothing to do. I could be doing so much and getting stuff done at home instead. Oh well, at least I have a job and am getting paid for it. Still frustrating though.
> 
> So what have you all got planned for this weekend? Kayaking? Gardening? Playing with your torts? Playing with your Lizards? Playing with your fish? Shopping? Riding horses? Clean solar panels? Tell me I want to know.
> 
> Whatever it is that you have planned I hope it goes well and that you have fun.


Hello. I'm planning on the same old so called boring life. ? Playing with my animals and maybe a little extra housework thingy besides all the other...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some nasty thunderstorms moved through Maryland overnight, tons of rain, thundering boomers & lightning strikes. Here’s a sample!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ogh, it’s been hot too.
> 
> View attachment 301033


I hope it cooled the heat off a bit. Did you get any free wood??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Hello. I'm planning on the same old so called boring life. ? Playing with my animals and maybe a little extra housework thingy besides all the other...


you could come and feed my animals while I rest and sleep in front of the TV


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> At least you got out for a bit.



and, not only a nice relaxing trip, but when I went back to get my truck to throw my kayak on, to my surprise, I was parked under a giant Mulberry tree! Sooooooo, I pulled off some really nice mulberry branches for Ms Sully. Win, Win.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I feed Opo a 8" terracotta dish of mazuri covering the dish but not mounded 2 to 3 times a week. I guess I will cut it down to 2 days. I think I will stop feeding for awhile. If I don't have it ready for him in the morning. He goes right out and starts eating grass. Think I will grow some grapes also. Should I try growing grapes now or wait till it cools down?



Wait for late Fall or early Spring to plant some grape vines. Cooler wetter weather start gets the roots growing then the leaves can take off.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I picked up my significant other at the airport this afternoon. He didn't fly... Just needed to return the rental car. Glad he's home!

We even beat the thunderstorms home by half an hour!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> you could come and feed my animals while I rest and sleep in front of the TV


I do that in between chores...so we'd get along just fine. Do a little, watch tv,do a little, sit for a while, nap, watch tv, do something, prop up my legs etc etc etc.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I picked up my significant other at the airport this afternoon. He didn't fly... Just needed to return the rental car. Glad he's home!
> 
> We even beat the thunderstorms home by half an hour!


I'm happy for you. Have some fun.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs has not been here since July 18th. He has never been gone this long. Anybody hear from him?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Chubbs has not been here since July 18th. He has never been gone this long. Anybody hear from him?


No... I was hoping you or someone else had heard from him. 
I was wondering if @EllieMay had maybe reached out or heard from him.
Been getting a little worried here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> No... I was hoping you or someone else had heard from him.
> I was wondering if @EllieMay had maybe reached out or heard from him.
> Been getting a little worried here.


Yeah, his silence doesn't bode well for how his uncle may be doing.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Chubbs has not been here since July 18th. He has never been gone this long. Anybody hear from him?


No and I miss his particular type of funny.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yes we are in the middle of winter, and it will most probably slowly get warmer. But it is hard to estimate the weather here, because we have had the drought for last couple of years, but we have already had quite a bit of rain this winter compared to the past few years.


Maybe you'll get some unusual blooms with your extra rain. I've noticed with my spineless prickly pears some extra water made a "dormant?" one sprout a new pad.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Chubbs has not been here since July 18th. He has never been gone this long. Anybody hear from him?


I think that maybe he might be busy with his uncle.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you'll get some unusual blooms with your extra rain. I've noticed with my spineless prickly pears some extra water made a "dormant?" one sprout a new pad.


Yeah. Maybe


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Chubbs has not been here since July 18th. He has never been gone this long. Anybody hear from him?


The last contact I had from Jason was on the 18th.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> No and I miss his particular type of funny.


I do as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from a nice morning out kayaking a very nice set of creeks that feed the great Chesapeake Bay. The very ends of the creek are “tropical” while the more open bits are magically wonderful. Salty, sea breezes & some waves.

The Hazy Start in a Boggy Area



Working Our Way Upstream



The Ferns the FERNS!



Wide Open Waterways


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a nice morning out kayaking a very nice set of creeks that feed the great Chesapeake Bay. The very ends of the creek are “tropical” while the more open bits are magically wonderful. Salty, sea breezes & some waves.
> 
> The Hazy Start in a Boggy Area
> View attachment 301153
> 
> 
> Working Our Way Upstream
> View attachment 301154
> 
> 
> The Ferns the FERNS!
> View attachment 301155
> 
> 
> Wide Open Waterways
> 
> View attachment 301156
> View attachment 301157


All of them are really good pictures. I especially like the colors in the first one but all the others too.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> All of them are really good pictures. I especially like the colors in the first one but all the others too.


And I'm so glad you got to have such a beautiful day after all that heat.


----------



## Cathie G

I hope everyone's having a wonderful Saturday. Even though I was kinda laid up I had a little friend close by watching over my every foot step.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning, up early today. Hope everyone has a good Sunday. 
@Cathie G did you injure your knee or foot? What happened and hope you heal soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, up early today. Hope everyone has a good Sunday.
> @Cathie G did you injure your knee or foot? What happened and hope you heal soon.



Ray, you need to see if Mulberry trees grow down there. Like cactus pads, the plant that keeps on giving. I fed our Sully three nice 2-3 foot branches on Friday. Sully was out devouring them in the evening, branches & leaves. I’m guessing really good for beak maintenance!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I have not heard from @Chubbs the tegu either.. I hope everything is ok for him and the family!
We left early Friday morning for our annual canoe / Kayaking trip. Had rented the 5 bedroom house We rent every year and an additional cabin. Very large group. We all met in Benton Arkansas for lunch and Made it the rest of the way to Yellville by 2:30ish.. I took Cinder of course and she had a blast swimming and playing with us all in one of the clear subsidiaries off of the Buffalo river. Shallow most places with a couple of deep holes clear to the bottom.. we had a shuttle scheduled to pick us all up from the cabin yesterday morning at 8am and drop us on the Buffalo. To be picked up at 6pm about 18miles down river. Lot of drinking involved I never made the shuttle... when I woke my son up to get him ready he was developing a fever blister in his eye. Almost no one stocked the meds he needs and this is a very time sensitive issue for him. I didn’t take meds with me because it had been over a year since this has happened and what I had was expired. Either way, I knew the 6 hour trip home for the old meds would be the quickest start to getting him on track. I left hubby and the girls there to ride back with our friends and had him loaded up and on the way before the shuttle ever arrived. I have his specialist cell number due to the severity of this and we got his new meds on order. He was feeling better some by bedtime last night. We will have to go meet the group and pick up the rest of the family today. Spoke with hubby a few minutes ago and everyone had a blast yesterday. They will send me pictures later on I’m sure. Here’s what I took going in the mountains.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I have not heard from @Chubbs the tegu either.. I hope everything is ok for him and the family!
> We left early Friday morning for our annual canoe / Kayaking trip. Had rented the 5 bedroom house We rent every year and an additional cabin. Very large group. We all met in Benton Arkansas for lunch and Made it the rest of the way to Yellville by 2:30ish.. I took Cinder of course and she had a blast swimming and playing with us all in one of the clear subsidiaries off of the Buffalo river. Shallow most places with a couple of deep holes clear to the bottom.. we had a shuttle scheduled to pick us all up from the cabin yesterday morning at 8am and drop us on the Buffalo. To be picked up at 6pm about 18miles down river. Lot of drinking involved I never made the shuttle... when I woke my son up to get him ready he was developing a fever blister in his eye. Almost no one stocked the meds he needs and this is a very time sensitive issue for him. I didn’t take meds with me because it had been over a year since this has happened and what I had was expired. Either way, I knew the 6 hour trip home for the old meds would be the quickest start to getting him on track. I left hubby and the girls there to ride back with our friends and had him loaded up and on the way before the shuttle ever arrived. I have his specialist cell number due to the severity of this and we got his new meds on order. He was feeling better some by bedtime last night. We will have to go meet the group and pick up the rest of the family today. Spoke with hubby a few minutes ago and everyone had a blast yesterday. They will send me pictures later on I’m sure. Here’s what I took going in the mountains.



Darn, but do hope the kiddo’s eye gets all better fast! Make the best of the rest. Drive & travel safely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Found this little Arachnid monster on the shed door where I keep our push mower. Friend or Foe?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey, some real Euro football/soccer on the ol Telly. Leister vs Manchester United ! Premier League play - live.


----------



## zovick

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little Arachnid monster on the shed door where I keep our push mower. Friend or Foe?
> 
> View attachment 301209


The spider looks like a harmless garden spider. It appears to be one of the group called orb weavers, named for the shape of the webs they make. I have loads of them here in my yard in GA. I never kill them as I think they do a good service for me.

Heck, I have Black Widows here, too, and I never kill them, either. Or the Copperhead snakes, etc. In general, my property is a "no kill zone" for any living creature.


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little Arachnid monster on the shed door where I keep our push mower. Friend or Foe?
> 
> View attachment 301209


Agree. Looks like Argiope aurantia. Orb or garden spider. Friend


----------



## Maro2Bear

zovick said:


> The spider looks like a harmless garden spider. It appears to be one of the group called orb weavers, named for the shape of the webs they make. I have loads of them here in my yard in GA. I never kill them as I think they do a good service for me.
> 
> Heck, I have Black Widows here, too, and I never kill them, either. Or the Copperhead snakes, etc. In general, my property is a "no kill zone" for any living creature.



Yes. No kill zone here too. ? Had to go grab the ipad for a pix, he had moved about a bit, but not too scared. Id say tip to tip, wing to wing, leg to leg about 4 inches.


----------



## Lokkje

Usually I have a live and let live attitude unless I’m totally being infested by scorpions that are inside my garage and inside my home and then they’re getting stomped. I have a small rattlesnake living under my deck and if I ever find it again after it slithered away when basking in the sun I will destroy that because it’s too high-risk for my dogs. Otherwise I live in the middle of a desert on a mountain side and I fully expect to find critters and they have just as much right to hang out as I do. I will smoke them if they sting or bite me or my animal family though and that’s just pure spite on my part.


----------



## zovick

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. No kill zone here too. ? Had to go grab the ipad for a pix, he had moved about a bit, but not too scared. Id say tip to tip, wing to wing, leg to leg about 4 inches.


That size sounds about the size of the bigger ones I have here in GA. The ones here are often yellow with black and grayish highlights, but I have seen a few similar to yours as well. The webs they make here are huge. It's always fun walking into one of the webs when not paying good attention to what I am doing!


----------



## Yvonne G

zovick said:


> The spider looks like a harmless garden spider. It appears to be one of the group called orb weavers, named for the shape of the webs they make. I have loads of them here in my yard in GA. I never kill them as I think they do a good service for me.
> 
> Heck, I have Black Widows here, too, and I never kill them, either. Or the Copperhead snakes, etc. In general, my property is a "no kill zone" for any living creature.


Hey, Zovick!!! Welcome to the cold dark room! Hopefully one of our more in tune members will be along shortly to clue in on all the inhabitants here. In the meantime settle back and put your feet up on the snow leopard. Don't worry, she only eats carrots.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Zovick!!! Welcome to the cold dark room! Hopefully one of our more in tune members will be along shortly to clue in on all the inhabitants here. In the meantime settle back and put your feet up on the snow leopard. Don't worry, she only eats carrots.



Agree, Welcome, but the Snow Leopards in our neck of the ozone eat turnips. Welcome aboard! Pull up a one-legged stool. Have a wee dram of something stronger than thistle juice.


----------



## EllieMay

The Buffalo River,
Yellville Ar


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, you need to see if Mulberry trees grow down there. Like cactus pads, the plant that keeps on giving. I fed our Sully three nice 2-3 foot branches on Friday. Sully was out devouring them in the evening, branches & leaves. I’m guessing really good for beak maintenance!


I will research, thanks Mark


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 301230
> View attachment 301231
> 
> The Buffalo River,
> Yellville Ar



wow! such vertical rivers. Luv ‘em. ???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, you need to see if Mulberry trees grow down there. Like cactus pads, the plant that keeps on giving. I fed our Sully three nice 2-3 foot branches on Friday. Sully was out devouring them in the evening, branches & leaves. I’m guessing really good for beak maintenance!


*Mulberry trees can* be planted in many *Florida* landscapes as they thrive in infertile, sandy soils, are drought tolerant after establishment, and moderately wind resistant. These *trees do* best in full sun to light shade. Native red *mulberry trees* are usually found *growing* in the shade of larger *trees*.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> *Mulberry trees can* be planted in many *Florida* landscapes as they thrive in infertile, sandy soils, are drought tolerant after establishment, and moderately wind resistant. These *trees do* best in full sun to light shade. Native red *mulberry trees* are usually found *growing* in the shade of larger *trees*.



great. Add it to your list of plants, especially the non-fruit bearing type. Plant a few along your fence line.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a nice morning out kayaking a very nice set of creeks that feed the great Chesapeake Bay. The very ends of the creek are “tropical” while the more open bits are magically wonderful. Salty, sea breezes & some waves.
> 
> The Hazy Start in a Boggy Area
> View attachment 301153
> 
> 
> Working Our Way Upstream
> View attachment 301154
> 
> 
> The Ferns the FERNS!
> View attachment 301155
> 
> 
> Wide Open Waterways
> 
> View attachment 301156
> View attachment 301157


Always love your pictures.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> All of them are really good pictures. I especially like the colors in the first one but all the others too.


I particularly like the one of the ferns.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I hope everyone's having a wonderful Saturday. Even though I was kinda laid up I had a little friend close by watching over my every foot step.
> 
> View attachment 301176


Why were you laid up? Did you hurt yourself?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I have not heard from @Chubbs the tegu either.. I hope everything is ok for him and the family!
> We left early Friday morning for our annual canoe / Kayaking trip. Had rented the 5 bedroom house We rent every year and an additional cabin. Very large group. We all met in Benton Arkansas for lunch and Made it the rest of the way to Yellville by 2:30ish.. I took Cinder of course and she had a blast swimming and playing with us all in one of the clear subsidiaries off of the Buffalo river. Shallow most places with a couple of deep holes clear to the bottom.. we had a shuttle scheduled to pick us all up from the cabin yesterday morning at 8am and drop us on the Buffalo. To be picked up at 6pm about 18miles down river. Lot of drinking involved I never made the shuttle... when I woke my son up to get him ready he was developing a fever blister in his eye. Almost no one stocked the meds he needs and this is a very time sensitive issue for him. I didn’t take meds with me because it had been over a year since this has happened and what I had was expired. Either way, I knew the 6 hour trip home for the old meds would be the quickest start to getting him on track. I left hubby and the girls there to ride back with our friends and had him loaded up and on the way before the shuttle ever arrived. I have his specialist cell number due to the severity of this and we got his new meds on order. He was feeling better some by bedtime last night. We will have to go meet the group and pick up the rest of the family today. Spoke with hubby a few minutes ago and everyone had a blast yesterday. They will send me pictures later on I’m sure. Here’s what I took going in the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 301205
> View attachment 301206
> View attachment 301207


Oh I am so sorry that you and your son had to cur your trip short, but glad that your son is feeling better.
Have you not posted the above pics before? But if I remember correctly it did not have all that grass or the water then. I may also be completely wrong. ??


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little Arachnid monster on the shed door where I keep our push mower. Friend or Foe?
> 
> View attachment 301209


No red dot on the top, so I think it is still foe. ?? All spiders are foe in my books.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey, some real Euro football/soccer on the ol Telly. Leister vs Manchester United ! Premier League play - live.


Did you enjoy it?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Zovick!!! Welcome to the cold dark room! Hopefully one of our more in tune members will be along shortly to clue in on all the inhabitants here. In the meantime settle back and put your feet up on the snow leopard. Don't worry, she only eats carrots.


I thought Zovick was a a member who popped in every now and then. My bad.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I thought Zovick was a a member who popped in every now and then. My bad.


Well welcome to the cold dark rooms @zovick. We are a fun loving, kayaking, post card posting, batty bunch of international friends who chat about anything and everything under the sun, clouds, rain, sleet and snow.
Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. Montgomery will be along shortly to offer you a beverage of your choice. If you should meet up with the Leprechaun don't lend him any money as you will never see it again. While trying to find your favorite corner poke a jelly fish for a little bit of light. Watch out for the hedgehogs, it is rather painful if you step on one in the dark. The One legged Pirate offers beverages of the hard kind should you require something a little stronger than coffee, tea or hot chocolate. And should you find a horse wondering around, don't bother calling him as he has no name, and you will more than like find Ray and Opo somewhere around in the same vicinity.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh I am so sorry that you and your son had to cur your trip short, but glad that your son is feeling better.
> Have you not posted the above pics before? But if I remember correctly it did not have all that grass or the water then. I may also be completely wrong. ??


We did go there last year as well..... but I did just take that one


----------



## zovick

CarolM said:


> I thought Zovick was a a member who popped in every now and then. My bad.


Well, I am a TF member, but have not posted in this thread before today (that I can recall). It seems the Covid-19 pandemic has caused me to limit my outside activities to the point where I have more time to read some of these non-tortoise related posts.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Why were you laid up? Did you hurt yourself?


I woke up with my leg hurting buttt... It gave me a perfect excuse to somewhat lay around all day between chores. I did get my critters done and a house work thingy too. Today is much better.


----------



## Cathie G

I've seen you posting in other threads I think. Hello.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well welcome to the cold dark rooms @zovick. We are a fun loving, kayaking, post card posting, batty bunch of international friends who chat about anything and everything under the sun, clouds, rain, sleet and snow.
> Pull up an armadillo and take a seat. Montgomery will be along shortly to offer you a beverage of your choice. If you should meet up with the Leprechaun don't lend him any money as you will never see it again. While trying to find your favorite corner poke a jelly fish for a little bit of light. Watch out for the hedgehogs, it is rather painful if you step on one in the dark. The One legged Pirate offers beverages of the hard kind should you require something a little stronger than coffee, tea or hot chocolate. And should you find a horse wondering around, don't bother calling him as he has no name, and you will more than like find Ray and Opo somewhere around in the same vicinity.


Hopefully...and some other MIA's also.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning, up early today. Hope everyone has a good Sunday.
> @Cathie G did you injure your knee or foot? What happened and hope you heal soon.


It's that MBD thing called osteoporosis. I just woke up and couldn't walk much. So I wrapped it up and propped it up for the day. In between getting my critters done along with my housework thingy I did get er done. Today is much better. Razberri always just hangs out with me.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Usually I have a live and let live attitude unless I’m totally being infested by scorpions that are inside my garage and inside my home and then they’re getting stomped. I have a small rattlesnake living under my deck and if I ever find it again after it slithered away when basking in the sun I will destroy that because it’s too high-risk for my dogs. Otherwise I live in the middle of a desert on a mountain side and I fully expect to find critters and they have just as much right to hang out as I do. I will smoke them if they sting or bite me or my animal family though and that’s just pure spite on my part.


It would be nice if you could have some large birds like chickens, geese, or even non poisonous snakes around. It would have to be one or the other. Snakes get the heck out of dodge if a large bird is eyeballing them.???


----------



## Blackdog1714

Had a hot day outside playing tennis today but it was a fun 3 hours. Very spirited doubles . Made beef and pepper stew over roasted potatoes for dinner. Got another 2 pounds from my plants!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Found this little Arachnid monster on the shed door where I keep our push mower. Friend or Foe?
> 
> View attachment 301209


Foe, just because it's icky. Pretty, but creepy


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I have not heard from @Chubbs the tegu either.. I hope everything is ok for him and the family!
> We left early Friday morning for our annual canoe / Kayaking trip. Had rented the 5 bedroom house We rent every year and an additional cabin. Very large group. We all met in Benton Arkansas for lunch and Made it the rest of the way to Yellville by 2:30ish.. I took Cinder of course and she had a blast swimming and playing with us all in one of the clear subsidiaries off of the Buffalo river. Shallow most places with a couple of deep holes clear to the bottom.. we had a shuttle scheduled to pick us all up from the cabin yesterday morning at 8am and drop us on the Buffalo. To be picked up at 6pm about 18miles down river. Lot of drinking involved I never made the shuttle... when I woke my son up to get him ready he was developing a fever blister in his eye. Almost no one stocked the meds he needs and this is a very time sensitive issue for him. I didn’t take meds with me because it had been over a year since this has happened and what I had was expired. Either way, I knew the 6 hour trip home for the old meds would be the quickest start to getting him on track. I left hubby and the girls there to ride back with our friends and had him loaded up and on the way before the shuttle ever arrived. I have his specialist cell number due to the severity of this and we got his new meds on order. He was feeling better some by bedtime last night. We will have to go meet the group and pick up the rest of the family today. Spoke with hubby a few minutes ago and everyone had a blast yesterday. They will send me pictures later on I’m sure. Here’s what I took going in the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 301205
> View attachment 301206
> View attachment 301207


I'm sorry your little guy has to deal with that disease. I have an old girlfriend that does also. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers.??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> great. Add it to your list of plants, especially the non-fruit bearing type. Plant a few along your fence line.


Thanks, I like the idea of non fruit bearing. Though they taste good I could imagine the mess and worrying about Opo eating them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I have not heard from @Chubbs the tegu either.. I hope everything is ok for him and the family!
> We left early Friday morning for our annual canoe / Kayaking trip. Had rented the 5 bedroom house We rent every year and an additional cabin. Very large group. We all met in Benton Arkansas for lunch and Made it the rest of the way to Yellville by 2:30ish.. I took Cinder of course and she had a blast swimming and playing with us all in one of the clear subsidiaries off of the Buffalo river. Shallow most places with a couple of deep holes clear to the bottom.. we had a shuttle scheduled to pick us all up from the cabin yesterday morning at 8am and drop us on the Buffalo. To be picked up at 6pm about 18miles down river. Lot of drinking involved I never made the shuttle... when I woke my son up to get him ready he was developing a fever blister in his eye. Almost no one stocked the meds he needs and this is a very time sensitive issue for him. I didn’t take meds with me because it had been over a year since this has happened and what I had was expired. Either way, I knew the 6 hour trip home for the old meds would be the quickest start to getting him on track. I left hubby and the girls there to ride back with our friends and had him loaded up and on the way before the shuttle ever arrived. I have his specialist cell number due to the severity of this and we got his new meds on order. He was feeling better some by bedtime last night. We will have to go meet the group and pick up the rest of the family today. Spoke with hubby a few minutes ago and everyone had a blast yesterday. They will send me pictures later on I’m sure. Here’s what I took going in the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 301205
> View attachment 301206
> View attachment 301207
> 
> [/QUOT
> Sounded like a good time. I hope your son heals well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's that MBD thing called osteoporosis. I just woke up and couldn't walk much. So I wrapped it up and propped it up for the day. In between getting my critters done along with my housework thingy I did get er done. Today is much better. Razberri always just hangs out with me.?


Sounds like you need one more day of rest. I will write you a note to excuse yourself from the taking care of the critters and house chores. ?


----------



## CarolM

zovick said:


> Well, I am a TF member, but have not posted in this thread before today (that I can recall). It seems the Covid-19 pandemic has caused me to limit my outside activities to the point where I have more time to read some of these non-tortoise related posts.


either way, welcome on board and I hope that you have lots of fun.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I woke up with my leg hurting buttt... It gave me a perfect excuse to somewhat lay around all day between chores. I did get my critters done and a house work thingy too. Today is much better.


I am glad you are better today.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I like the idea of non fruit bearing. Though they taste good I could imagine the mess and worrying about Opo eating them.


I have found that one of my neighbours actually has one growing in her neighbour's back yard and it is the non fruit bearing kind. So I took a couple of branches and am trying to propagate them. One I put into the ground and two I have in water. We will see which ones do better if any do at all.


----------



## CarolM

And we have caught up again. I get so sad when I reach the end. I love reading all of your posts and when they are finished it is like.....Whaaaaaat where did the rest go. Surely there are more posts, All the other threads are way too scary for me. I may just end up giving the wrong advice and hurt someones little friend.

We had a good weekend. Except Saturday was not very productive as far as working in the garden etc was concerned. I had a few appointments which I could not change. And yesterday it rained a little bit in the morning, so I ended up going shopping, cleaning house, doing laundry and not the mowing of the lawn and the cement work for the pond that I had planned to do. But on the plus side for the first time ever I hit 24 112 steps. I did pay for it later that evening though. ?
So I have work for the week and other than that all I have planned is my walking and working on Phoenix's back ground / climbing wall. 

What are you guys up to?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot hot hot again today, another above 90 degree day. My cohort paddler and I got off to an early start and were on the water at 0800. Some pix in a few.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here was our lunch spot on a pretty hot day, nice cool fresh-water reservoir area that provides drinking water to the greater Washington DC area.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like you need one more day of rest. I will write you a note to excuse yourself from the taking care of the critters and house chores. ?


Nope I don't do moping unless it's housework. Critters and getting them taken care of is too much fun. If I have to I'll crawl on the floor to watch and take good care of them. So write your note excused from housework. It'll be there tomorrow anyway.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday all! Been super busy with work. Hope everyone is good (not really.. im just being nice) haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday all! Been super busy with work. Hope everyone is good (not really.. im just being nice) haha


So you worry about those that don't post for a few daze, and then they rudely poop in and ya wonder why you missed that jerk


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> So you worry about those that don't post for a few daze, and then they rudely poop in and ya wonder why you missed that jerk


I did miss u mags for sure ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday all! Been super busy with work. Hope everyone is good (not really.. im just being nice) haha


Hello. What's up!?


----------



## Maro2Bear

@Chubbs the tegu Who?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday all! Been super busy with work. Hope everyone is good (not really.. im just being nice) haha


We have been worried about you. A$$


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I actually been wrking at wrk lately. No worries... besides the fact while at the beach i was attacked by a great white, stung by a school of jellyfish, barracuda bit off 3 of my toes but the weather was great.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And we have caught up again. I get so sad when I reach the end. I love reading all of your posts and when they are finished it is like.....Whaaaaaat where did the rest go. Surely there are more posts, All the other threads are way too scary for me. I may just end up giving the wrong advice and hurt someones little friend.
> 
> We had a good weekend. Except Saturday was not very productive as far as working in the garden etc was concerned. I had a few appointments which I could not change. And yesterday it rained a little bit in the morning, so I ended up going shopping, cleaning house, doing laundry and not the mowing of the lawn and the cement work for the pond that I had planned to do. But on the plus side for the first time ever I hit 24 112 steps. I did pay for it later that evening though. ?
> So I have work for the week and other than that all I have planned is my walking and working on Phoenix's back ground / climbing wall.
> 
> What are you guys up to?


I was trying to get a picture of Arrow hanging by his tail on his betta leaf sofa. The thing of it is, every time I come within a few feet with a camera, he swims to me. I'll post a few in a minute.?


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> We have been worried about you. A$$


Oh another way to say it...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually been wrking at wrk lately. No worries... besides the fact while at the beach i was attacked by a great white, stung by a school of jellyfish, barracuda bit off 3 of my toes but the weather was great.



But no jellyfish bites on your tongue. Darn!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually been wrking at wrk lately. No worries... besides the fact while at the beach i was attacked by a great white, stung by a school of jellyfish, barracuda bit off 3 of my toes but the weather was great.


Oh, so we worried for nothing!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, so we worried for nothing!


Yeah.. but after the barracuda incident i wont be needing any flip flops for my bday


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I did miss u mags for sure ?


And how about the rest of us mugs too?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> And how about the rest of us mugs too?


Ive missed u all! I cant lie lol who else is gonna put up with me besides the CDR?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I felt like i had constipation of the mouth since ive been gone


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I was trying to get a picture of Arrow hanging by his tail on his betta leaf sofa. The thing of it is, every time I come within a few feet with a camera, he swims to me. I'll post a few in a minute.?


I'm probably late but here goes. He's my little covid miracle.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually been wrking at wrk lately. No worries... besides the fact while at the beach i was attacked by a great white, stung by a school of jellyfish, barracuda bit off 3 of my toes but the weather was great.


Working at work. Novel concept. Or maybe not in this current worldly atmosphere. Congrats? 
I think all of that might be mild in comparison to what ppl are going to have planned for you.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Ellie has at least once horse and Maggie is creative. Drawn and quartered? Hehe

Cathie G beautiful little guy. I have a couple myself. 
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive missed u all! I cant lie lol who else is gonna put up with me besides the CDR?


They put up with me too. They must love us or are a bit crazier.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Working at work. Novel concept. Or maybe not in this current worldly atmosphere. Congrats?
> I think all of that might be mild in comparison to what ppl are going to have planned for you.


Dont threaten me with a good time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> They put up with me too. They must love us or are a bit crazier.?


Its the latter lol


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday all! Been super busy with work. Hope everyone is good (not really.. im just being nice) haha


They all missed you. Not me of course.  Not!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually been wrking at wrk lately. No worries... besides the fact while at the beach i was attacked by a great white, stung by a school of jellyfish, barracuda bit off 3 of my toes but the weather was great.


?‍


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. but after the barracuda incident i wont be needing any flip flops for my bday


Damn I will have to take them back to the shop now.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm probably late but here goes. He's my little covid miracle.


Love them. He is a beautiful little guy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Damn I will have to take them back to the shop now.


Well.. maybe if i duct tape them in place


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive missed u all! I cant lie lol who else is gonna put up with me besides the CDR?



No one really. We don’t know u.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> No one really. We don’t know u.


Im like the wooly spider.. do i really exist?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok kids, some brandy new pix of the Maryland banana grove. If you‘re bad, I’ll add in some updated cactus pix.

Banana Grove Loving the Maryland Heat


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im like the wooly spider.. do i really exist?



No.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday all! Been super busy with work. Hope everyone is good (not really.. im just being nice) haha


He's BACK!!!!!!!!!! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'm probably late but here goes. He's my little covid miracle.


He's so handsome! I'm glad Arrow has been doing so well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some updated pix of the Cactus project. Pads flown in from @Ray--Opo in Florida. 

i think they like Maryland Summer


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont threaten me with a good time


Well...Oh my garsh.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> He's so handsome! I'm glad Arrow has been doing so well.


Arrow is my first little betta and aquarium to boot. He'll be about 2 May 4th 2021. I'm surprised he lived through my learning process. But he did! And he's thriving despite his problems the past year. He finally recovered during the lockdown (due to covid) and cheered me up to No end. He's very special.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I felt like i had constipation of the mouth since ive been gone


That's too bad...sorry...it's a wonder you survived all that pent up stuff.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some updated pix of the Cactus project. Pads flown in from @Ray--Opo in Florida.
> 
> i think they like Maryland Summer
> 
> View attachment 301361
> View attachment 301362


I'm so jealous but happy for you. Here in Ohio we would need a permanent pot thingy to move here there and everywhere.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm so jealous but happy for you. Here in Ohio we would need a permanent pot thingy to move here there and everywhere.?



I guess i would need to actually see one of these “permanent pot thingies to move here there & everywhere” that you speak of before I comment.

From my optic, it’s a flower pot. Even @Chubbs the tegu could move one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A pix of our Sully just hanging out enjoying some freshly cut meadow grass. Nice shady spot. Food. What more to ask?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> A pix of our Sully just hanging out enjoying some freshly cut meadow grass. Nice shady spot. Food. What more to ask?
> View attachment 301369


Hes a beauty


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres my pads.. i fed a couple already. Ill never keep up with the feeding and growth rate so ill prob give up trying lol


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess i would need to actually see one of these “permanent pot thingies to move here there & everywhere” that you speak of before I comment.
> 
> From my optic, it’s a flower pot. Even @Chubbs the tegu could move one.


It would have to be like your flower pots forever more. I would have to keep them in captivity. Ohio doesn't like cacti...and I'm not as big as Chubbs.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A pix of our Sully just hanging out enjoying some freshly cut meadow grass. Nice shady spot. Food. What more to ask?
> View attachment 301369


Beautiful.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> It would have to be like your flower pots forever more. I would have to keep them in captivity. Ohio doesn't like cacti...and I'm not as big as Chubbs.


You could put the big pots of cacti on wheels. They make plant stands with wheels.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You could put the big pots of cacti on wheels. They make plant stands with wheels.


Cathie! Please dont take advice from her! Shes evil ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

By the way guys.. i dont wanna pat myself on the back but i will of course.. im getting a promotion


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> By the way guys.. i dont wanna pat myself on the back but i will of course.. im getting a promotion


Congratulations!  

Do we get a clue about what field you work in?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im lead maintenance mechanic at a worldwide packaging corp. and they offered me a production manager position at another facility. Only sh*t part is its an extra 45 min commute.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im lead maintenance mechanic at a worldwide packaging corp. and they offered me a production manager position at another facility. Only sh*t part is its an extra 45 min commute.


Is that an additional 45 minutes each way? If you enjoy the new job, you and Jack and Slinky will probably be in the market for a new critter-friendly residence closer to the new location.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie! Please dont take advice from her! Shes evil ?


I didn't suggest she put a motor on it and take it out joyriding....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that an additional 45 minutes each way? If you enjoy the new job, you and Jack and Slinky will probably be in the market for a new critter-friendly residence closer to the new location.


Yes.. ive been looking for a place with a couple acres anyway .. when u get tort fever it happens lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I didn't suggest she put a motor on it and take it out joyriding....


Now ur talking!!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You could put the big pots of cacti on wheels. They make plant stands with wheels.


What ever...I already have some of those stands on wheels. But when and if I do that even my spineless prickly pears will find a way to stick me in the butt.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What ever...I already have some of those stands on wheels. But when and if I do that even my spineless prickly pears will find a way to stick me in the butt.?


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie! Please dont take advice from her! Shes evil ?


Hahahahaha...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U know theres nothing on tv when im watching “90 day fiance” and actually getting into it lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie! Please dont take advice from her! Shes evil ?


Maybe that's why I love her so much.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Maybe that's why I love her so much.?


U do have a point there haha omg i think im in love too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont tell EllieMay!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wheres the doctor? She been around?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont tell EllieMay!


Don't tell @EllieMay what...? Does she know you're back yet?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wheres the doctor? She been around?


At @Lokkje has been around... She's missed you too. I forget exactly how she put it... It was a few pages ago.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't tell @EllieMay what...? Does she know you're back yet?


She doesnt know we are dating yet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its a surprise haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U do have a point there haha omg i think im in love too


I even gave you my name a few pages ago, and you weren't around... 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> She doesnt know we are dating yet


I don't know we're dating yet!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I didn't suggest she put a motor on it and take it out joyriding....


Well...The problem is...I was kinda considering that scenario. Thanks for the idea.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I even gave you my name a few pages ago, and you weren't around...
> 
> I don't know we're dating yet!!!!
> [/QUOT
> U gave me ur nqme!!!!??? Thats a game changer.. i dont scroll back tho. do u repeat urself? Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont tell EllieMay!


You 're such a brat.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Oh good, so you don't know if I'm in trouble or not for forgetting to give you my name earlier...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She doesnt know we are dating yet


She's in love with cinder. You ain't.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The doc gave me a lot of good advice for my uncle. I appreciated that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> She's in love with cinder. You ain't.


Who the hell is cinder???!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Never trust a snorter


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I started reading the thread from 2015. I got to 14th page and saw how many comments there are gave up and THEN I saw the year ?. I didn’t notice the post was from 15th July 2015. 
oml my bad I think I need to go bed ???.Or I need new specs ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I started reading the thread from 2015. I got to 14th page and saw how many comments there are gave up and THEN I saw the year ?. I didn’t notice the post was from 15th July 2015.
> oml my bad I think I need to go bed ???.Or I need new specs ?


Dont worry.. i just start from the last page and hope its something good lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lmao. I was thinking that. This post is a good crazy read ?.
did you find out who cinders is ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Lmao. I was thinking that. This post is a good crazy read ?.
> did you find out who cinders is ???


Come on now! .. now we are enemies


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I started reading the thread from 2015. I got to 14th page and saw how many comments there are gave up and THEN I saw the year ?. I didn’t notice the post was from 15th July 2015.
> oml my bad I think I need to go bed ???.Or I need new specs ?


That's okay, you're in the right place! ? We're an international group of friends who like to laugh, joke, and talk about anything and everything under the sun, moon, rain, sleet, snow, fog... Well, you get the idea.

I'm Anne. I live in North Florida, but I spent three years in the UK, around 15 years ago. I lived near Blackpool and Leeds. 

So now @Chubbs the tegu knows my name. I had forgotten to mention my name when he introduced himself a while back. (Oops.)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on now! .. now we are enemies


U know cinder??? Tell him im looking for him haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on now! .. now we are enemies


You're jealous of that handsome, furry fellow who sleeps on @EllieMay's bed in Texas?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Who the hell is cinder???!!!


Cinder is so cute. She's Ellie May's little companion.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The doc gave me a lot of good advice for my uncle. I appreciated that


I hope he's doing good. I promised I'd pray. The doc is helping me also.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never trust a snorter


Where in the world is she????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

We have been talking about bearded dragons, off an on, a good bit lately. I have two, @CarolM just got one, @EllieMay used to have one, and @Chubbs the tegu has more experience with bearded dragons than the rest of us, actually (I think). 

@Mystic_Queen has a bearded dragon, too. @Lokkje wants one, as does @Cathie G.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have been talking about bearded dragons, off an on, a good bit lately. I have two, @CarolM just got one, @EllieMay used to have one, and @Chubbs the tegu has more experience with bearded dragons than the rest of us, actually (I think).
> 
> @Mystic_Queen has a bearded dragon, too. @Lokkje wants one, as does @Cathie G.


Wow! All u ladies are welcome to come to my beardie seminar next month


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're jealous of that handsome, furry fellow who sleeps on @EllieMay's bed in Texas?


I knew she likes hairy fellows smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I hope he's doing good. I promised I'd pray. The doc is helping me also.


Hes doing great thank u! Whats wrong w you Cathie??


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I started reading the thread from 2015. I got to 14th page and saw how many comments there are gave up and THEN I saw the year ?. I didn’t notice the post was from 15th July 2015.
> oml my bad I think I need to go bed ???.Or I need new specs ?


Hello. Are you still awake? Or are we irresistible....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Oh, and as a side project, we're keeping our eyes open to find @Chubbs the tegu a girlfriend... Since most (all?) of us are spoken for.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, and as a side project, we're keeping our eyes open to find @Chubbs the tegu a girlfriend... Since most (all?) of us are spoken for.


Now u definitely scared her away


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@EllieMay's son was having health issues while they're on vacation. She had to go back and get medicine from their doctor. Not to be confused with @Lokkje, who @Chubbs the tegu was referring to as the good doctor, earlier (because she is a doctor).


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My type is human.. but im negotiable


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay's son was having health issues while they're on vacation. She had to go back and get medicine from their doctor. Not to be confused with @Lokkje, who @Chubbs the tegu was referring to as the good doctor, earlier (because she is a doctor).


I love that show


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay's son was having health issues while they're on vacation. She had to go back and get medicine from their doctor. Not to be confused with @Lokkje, who @Chubbs the tegu was referring to as the good doctor, earlier (because she is a doctor).


OMG! She left her meds here! I feel so bad


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I feel like we need to write up character summaries and major plot points for old and new members alike...

_Last time, on the Cold Dark Room..._


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes doing great thank u! Whats wrong w you Cathie??


We'll see. I think I'm maybe partially perfect though.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I feel like we need to write up character summaries and major plot points for old and new members alike...
> 
> _Last time, on the Cold Dark Room..._


CarolM could give you some good pointers if you have that much energy.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> CarolM could give you some good pointers if you have that much energy.?


I don't know that I have that much energy!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> I feel like we need to write up character summaries and major plot points for old and new members alike...
> 
> _Last time, on the Cold Dark Room..._



Oh JeBus. Don’t start with me plz. I got drama coming out the ears at the moment. 
-Dead ppl
-abandoned my “home”
-couch surfing
Yeah.... ?
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have been talking about bearded dragons, off an on, a good bit lately. I have two, @CarolM just got one, @EllieMay used to have one, and @Chubbs the tegu has more experience with bearded dragons than the rest of us, actually (I think).
> 
> @Mystic_Queen has a bearded dragon, too. @Lokkje wants one, as does @Cathie G.


Oh garsh. You are right. I won't do one yet though.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Oh JeBus. Don’t start with me plz. I got drama coming out the ears at the moment.
> -Dead ppl
> -abandoned my “home”
> -couch surfing
> Yeah.... ?
> -Meg


You're always welcome and right at home in the CDR. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I love Pistachios.. suck cracking the shells tho


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I have found that one of my neighbours actually has one growing in her neighbour's back yard and it is the non fruit bearing kind. So I took a couple of branches and am trying to propagate them. One I put into the ground and two I have in water. We will see which ones do better if any do at all.


Have you ever tried grafting to a existing mulberry tree. I remember when I was a kid we lived by a peach tree orchard. They were grafting branches on the trees.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I love Pistachios.. suck cracking the shells tho


Haha. Unfortunately I am away from my little pistachio monster right now. Having a bit of a disagreement about ownership of pets. 
But that mind set is why he is named such. Hopefully he is a bit that is never cracked. 
-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're always welcome and right at home in the CDR. ?


Thank you. You all don’t know what you have done for my sanity lately. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Haha. Unfortunately I am away from my little pistachio monster right now. Having a bit of a disagreement about ownership of pets.
> But that mind set is why he is named such. Hopefully he is a bit that is never cracked.
> -Meg


Aww sounds like a sad situation


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Thank you. You all don’t know what you have done for my sanity lately.
> -Meg


I know what uve done for mine lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know what uve done for mine lol


Hahaha.. smart a$$. 
I will be fine. I am a tough chick. Worse comes to worse I know how to camp, hunt, fish, etc. I will never be “without”. Just gotta get my feet planted and figure out where I am going next. New Mexico wasn’t “home”. 
-Meg


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Some updated pix of the Cactus project. Pads flown in from @Ray--Opo in Florida.
> 
> i think they like Maryland Summer
> 
> View attachment 301361
> View attachment 301362


They definitely like cool nights for growing. We had a few weeks that 80° was about the lowest we would get at night. The cactus stopped new growth. Now that it's getting in the low to mid 70's they have started new growth again.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Hahaha.. smart a$$.
> I will be fine. I am a tough chick. Worse comes to worse I know how to camp, hunt, fish, etc. I will never be “without”. Just gotta get my feet planted and figure out where I am going next. New Mexico wasn’t “home”.
> -Meg


‘ cleaning out spare closet


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. maybe if i duct tape them in place


Well...you know the old saying. If love doesn't work...use duct tape.?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ‘ cleaning out spare closet


Haha. Right now I would take you up on that. 
More than likely gonna be in yr neck of the woods. My daughter is looking at Dartmouth and I figure why the hell not try the New England part of the east coast since I have already done Maryland and south. 
-Meg


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Thank you. You all don’t know what you have done for my sanity lately.
> -Meg


In each of our ways, I think we sort of know. We don't know everything, we don't need to know everything, but we have an idea. I think the CDR has pulled a lot of people through a lot of rough patches...and that's part of why it exists. 

I think it's one of the key reasons this thread has taken on a life of its own... because, despite its name, there's an abundance of warmth and light here in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's okay, you're in the right place! ? We're an international group of friends who like to laugh, joke, and talk about anything and everything under the sun, moon, rain, sleet, snow, fog... Well, you get the idea.
> 
> I'm Anne. I live in North Florida, but I spent three years in the UK, around 15 years ago. I lived near Blackpool and Leeds.
> 
> So now @Chubbs the tegu knows my name. I had forgotten to mention my name when he introduced himself a while back. (Oops.)


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> In each of our ways, I think we sort of know. We don't know everything, we don't need to know everything, but we have an idea. I think the CDR has pulled a lot of people through a lot of rough patches...and that's part of why it exists.
> 
> I think it's one of the key reasons this thread has taken on a life of its own... because, despite its name, there's an abundance of warmth and light here in the Cold Dark Room.


That brought a tear to my eye Anne


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That brought a tear to my eye Anne


Better check that out, Jay... must be something in your eye.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> In each of our ways, I think we sort of know. We don't know everything, we don't need to know everything, but we have an idea. I think the CDR has pulled a lot of people through a lot of rough patches...and that's part of why it exists.
> 
> I think it's one of the key reasons this thread has taken on a life of its own... because, despite its name, there's an abundance of warmth and light here in the Cold Dark Room.


Yes but we all do need to know everything just to survive. The nice thing is we have so many different facets of us here that we actually can..


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids, some brandy new pix of the Maryland banana grove. If you‘re bad, I’ll add in some updated cactus pix.
> 
> Banana Grove Loving the Maryland Heat
> 
> View attachment 301356
> View attachment 301357
> View attachment 301358
> View attachment 301359


I am so impressed that you manage to grow these in pots.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some updated pix of the Cactus project. Pads flown in from @Ray--Opo in Florida.
> 
> i think they like Maryland Summer
> 
> View attachment 301361
> View attachment 301362


I think that they do too. Wow they look good.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A pix of our Sully just hanging out enjoying some freshly cut meadow grass. Nice shady spot. Food. What more to ask?
> View attachment 301369


Why does he look like he has some purple on his shell? Is it just the lighting angle of the camera?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my pads.. i fed a couple already. Ill never keep up with the feeding and growth rate so ill prob give up trying lol
> View attachment 301371


My Cacti all have those thorns on them. The torts don't like them.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> By the way guys.. i dont wanna pat myself on the back but i will of course.. im getting a promotion


Yayyyy. Well done and congratulations!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im lead maintenance mechanic at a worldwide packaging corp. and they offered me a production manager position at another facility. Only sh*t part is its an extra 45 min commute.


Is it at least more pay?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I started reading the thread from 2015. I got to 14th page and saw how many comments there are gave up and THEN I saw the year ?. I didn’t notice the post was from 15th July 2015.
> oml my bad I think I need to go bed ???.Or I need new specs ?


Good Day Mystic Queen and welcome to the COLD DARK ROOMS. Baawwaaaahahahaha. No don't worry we are just a bunch of international fun loving, bat sh***t crazy, pun loving, kayaking, crazy talking, snorting doggy, joking bunch of people. Who get together in these cold dark rooms to have a good chat and relieve our frustrations and or just have fun and a good gab.

If you need a little bit of light then poke a jellyfish and they will give you a little light. Watch out for the Leprechaun he will borrow money from you and never give it back, Ask Ray - him and his horse with no name are still roaming the desert looking for the leprechaun to get back the money he loaned him. 

Please don't step on the hedgehogs, it will hurt. The snow leopard eats carrots and loves a little cuddle. The one-legged Pirate can offer some hard liquor if you feel that you need it. Although the prices have gone up quite considerably because of covid. 

Pull up an Armadillo and Montgomery will come along with a beverage of your choice (the soft kind )

And the Wool Spider (If she exists) leaves knitted gloves, scarves and underwear in corner 8 if you need any.

I am Carol from Cape Town, South Africa.

Have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have been talking about bearded dragons, off an on, a good bit lately. I have two, @CarolM just got one, @EllieMay used to have one, and @Chubbs the tegu has more experience with bearded dragons than the rest of us, actually (I think).
> 
> @Mystic_Queen has a bearded dragon, too. @Lokkje wants one, as does @Cathie G.


Oh do share more. We want to see your bearded Dragon @Mystic_Queen


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I feel like we need to write up character summaries and major plot points for old and new members alike...
> 
> _Last time, on the Cold Dark Room..._


Take it from me, it takes up a lot of time. But feel free to do so. I would love to read them.  ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Have you ever tried grafting to a existing mulberry tree. I remember when I was a kid we lived by a peach tree orchard. They were grafting branches on the trees.


I don't have one and the neighbour's neighbour's property is empty. There is no one staying there, so it would be difficult to graft it on the tree. I should try that method they have of putting a ball of peat moss around a cut in the branch and wrap it with cling wrap. I wonder if it work on a branch taken off the tree already?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Why does he look like he has some purple on his shell? Is it just the lighting angle of the camera?



Must be the sunlight/shade reflections.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...you know the old saying. If love doesn't work...use duct tape.?


What are you going to duct tape him or her to a chair?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did I say it remains HOT ??? n HUMID ??? here in Maryland, even overnight temps are setting records.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Is it at least more pay?



An extra 45 min commute here in the DC metro area is another normal commute. Or just an accident on the Beltway.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Why does he look like he has some purple on his shell? Is it just the lighting angle of the camera?



I looked at the pix again, that “purplish” color is where water has dried in between the scutes. So in the pix, that area took on a different look.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I looked at the pix again, that “purplish” color is where water has dried in between the scutes. So in the pix, that area took on a different look.


It just makes him a Sully with pizazzzzz. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> It just makes him a Sully with pizazzzzz. ?



I think i might give ol Sully a bit of a coconut oil rub today if it’s not too hot. Wifey said be careful, we don't want to baste her.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm probably late but here goes. He's my little covid miracle.
> 
> View attachment 301347
> View attachment 301348
> View attachment 301349


He’s so Purty!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They put up with me too. They must love us or are a bit crazier.?



Like the way you think!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually been wrking at wrk lately. No worries... besides the fact while at the beach i was attacked by a great white, stung by a school of jellyfish, barracuda bit off 3 of my toes but the weather was great.


I'm SO glad you're having great weather


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> And how about the rest of us mugs too?


Not mugs...mAgs. That's me!!! Mags


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I put this link in the hurricane preparedness thread, but I wanted to share it here too. I'd been wondering for years if the maps with the various models forecasting possible tracks for tropical cyclones was publicly available online, and I just became aware of this particular resource this morning.

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/ 

For this morning's exercise, scroll down to Invest 92L. 

Remember, when it comes to weather modeling, All disclaimers apply. Those maps with the spaghetti forecast tracks all over the place are just a bunch of (really smart) computers making educated guesses about what's going to happen... weather-wise.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I don't have one and the neighbour's neighbour's property is empty. There is no one staying there, so it would be difficult to graft it on the tree. I should try that method they have of putting a ball of peat moss around a cut in the branch and wrap it with cling wrap. I wonder if it work on a branch taken off the tree already?


I know my mother used to use a product that was like a paste to promote root growth. She would apply that then moss and cling wrap. I imagine a garden center might carry the product.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I put this link in the hurricane preparedness thread, but I wanted to share it here too. I'd been wondering for years if the maps with the various models forecasting possible tracks for tropical cyclones was publicly available online, and I just became aware of this particular resource this morning.
> 
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
> 
> For this morning's exercise, scroll down to Invest 92L.
> 
> Remember, when it comes to weather modeling, All disclaimers apply. Those maps with the spaghetti forecast tracks all over the place are just a bunch of (really smart) computers making educated guesses about what's going to happen... weather-wise.


Thank you, I saved the link to my phone. I usually cut and run when there is a hurricane near. But with the virus and Opo. I guess we will stay put unless there is a mandatory evacuation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> In each of our ways, I think we sort of know. We don't know everything, we don't need to know everything, but we have an idea. I think the CDR has pulled a lot of people through a lot of rough patches...and that's part of why it exists.
> 
> I think it's one of the key reasons this thread has taken on a life of its own... because, despite its name, there's an abundance of warmth and light here in the Cold Dark Room.


Truth to what you have said 
You all have been a major part of keeping me from staying in my hole in the wall!?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I saved the link to my phone. I usually cut and run when there is a hurricane near. But with the virus and Opo. I guess we will stay put unless there is a mandatory evacuation.


If your county has to deal with a hurricane this year, the locations and/or nature of the shelters will probably be different than usual (due to COVID). That kind of planning is done at a county level. If you're curious about what to expect, take advantage of the current "lull" (or dull roar, take your pick) and contact county emergency management. Let them know you're trying to do some pre-planning and want to make sure you know what you and your household (Opo included) need to do if there's a hurricane threat locally this season.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Take it from me, it takes up a lot of time. But feel free to do so. I would love to read them.  ?


Here’s my affina. My 7 year old bearded dragon


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on now! .. now we are enemies


Awwww what a shame I hoped we could be friends ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Hello. Are you still awake? Or are we irresistible....


Awww sorry cathie I fell asleep. It was pretty late here I’m GMT time zone.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here’s my affina. My 7 year old bearded dragon


Affina is a beautiful lady dragon! I think she and my Red Lady have the same lady bearded dragon lips!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Affina is a beautiful lady dragon! I think she and my Red Lady have the same lady bearded dragon lips!


She’s such a diva lol. She can see pumpkin where her viv is and just looks. I had her out this morning and shown her. She was pretty curious as to what was in the viv next to her. She looks and tilts her head. I love it when they do that haha. I’m pretty lucky she has never been nasty. I’ve been hands on since I had her from more or less a hatchling.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awww sorry cathie I fell asleep. It was pretty late here I’m GMT time zone.


That's ok. We'll catch up in our own time zone.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's ok. We'll catch up in our own time zone.


That's one of the great things about the members who frequent this thread... When the night owls in the western U.S. finally turn in for the night, it's just about time for our members in Europe and South Africa to wake up. It's a great place to hang out if you have insomnia. You usually won't be all alone in here for long.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Truth to what you have said
> You all have been a major part of keeping me from staying in my hole in the wall!?


Me too. It's a win win win! I get to run my mouth(you poor people). I get to share my bad photos. I also get to learn more for caring for my tortoise and many other things.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> I put this link in the hurricane preparedness thread, but I wanted to share it here too. I'd been wondering for years if the maps with the various models forecasting possible tracks for tropical cyclones was publicly available online, and I just became aware of this particular resource this morning.
> 
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
> 
> For this morning's exercise, scroll down to Invest 92L.
> 
> Remember, when it comes to weather modeling, All disclaimers apply. Those maps with the spaghetti forecast tracks all over the place are just a bunch of (really smart) computers making educated guesses about what's going to happen... weather-wise.


If anyone is following along on the tropical weather in the Atlantic, the system of interest is now at the top of the page. It's currently known as Potential Tropical Cyclone NINE... Until it gets a real name.
https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I think i might give ol Sully a bit of a coconut oil rub today if it’s not too hot. Wifey said be careful, we don't want to baste her.


Her???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> He’s so Purty!!!!


He really cheers me up just watching him. It's funny how much personality even a little fish can have. After around a year of fighting fin rot? I finally managed to stop it with betta fix. Even that just about killed him. I was blowing fish flakes across the water to his mouth. And it worked FINALLY. He started swimming and hasn't stopped.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I put this link in the hurricane preparedness thread, but I wanted to share it here too. I'd been wondering for years if the maps with the various models forecasting possible tracks for tropical cyclones was publicly available online, and I just became aware of this particular resource this morning.
> 
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
> 
> For this morning's exercise, scroll down to Invest 92L.
> 
> Remember, when it comes to weather modeling, All disclaimers apply. Those maps with the spaghetti forecast tracks all over the place are just a bunch of (really smart) computers making educated guesses about what's going to happen... weather-wise.


Yes. Because the flap of the wings of a butterfly can turn a hurricane.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Not mugs...mAgs. That's me!!! Mags


Yeah I know. Hay! I just wanted to get you started...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's one of the great things about the members who frequent this thread... When the night owls in the western U.S. finally turn in for the night, it's just about time for our members in Europe and South Africa to wake up. It's a great place to hang out if you have insomnia. You usually won't be all alone in here for long.


I have insomnia. It’s not nice at all.
I love this site tho. The amount of advice. Help and awesome people on here is just amazing.
I’m so glad I found this site.
I put in to google red foot care sheet. And this site was first to pop up. Win win all round. Can’t complain. ☺


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Did I say it remains HOT ??? n HUMID ??? here in Maryland, even overnight temps are setting records.?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301378


Ohio has been like that also. Not quite as bad as Maryland though. But still bad enough.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Ohio has been like that also. Not quite as bad as Maryland though. But still bad enough.


I wish U.K. would have some sun. The weather has been awful last few days where I am. Sick of seeing rain. Birthday BBQ tomorrow been cancelled ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wish U.K. would have some sun. The weather has been awful last few days where I am. Sick of seeing rain. Birthday BBQ tomorrow been cancelled ??


Yes, but I'm just a few weeks, when many of us in the U.S. are still going to be groaning and complaining about the miserable, muggy August weather over here, you're going to get to wave in our faces that it's "a touch cool" over there and that you're wearing _long sleeves _outdoors.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, but I'm just a few weeks, when many of us in the U.S. are still going to be groaning and complaining about the miserable, muggy August weather over here, you're going to get to wave in our faces that it's "a touch cool" over there and that you're wearing _long sleeves _outdoors.


Thing is I don’t like cool or cold haha I like the heat. I swear I was born in the wrong country. Can I just pack my bags. Pick my tort up and move to states ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wish U.K. would have some sun. The weather has been awful last few days where I am. Sick of seeing rain. Birthday BBQ tomorrow been cancelled ??



Awful? I follow a few people on TWITTER who live/work in St Ives in Cornwall. They have been having some really great suntanning/beach weather. But, i know, it’s all where you are. I remember wearing warm coats & hats on 4 July celebrations in Harrogate. No cold beers, hot drinks.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> Awful? I follow a few people on TWITTER who live/work in St Ives in Cornwall. They have been having some really great suntanning/beach weather. But, i know, it’s all where you are. I remember wearing warm coats & hats on 4 July celebrations in Harrogate. No cold beers, hot drinks.


I’m up north. It’s done nothing but rain for last few days. Had some sun yesterday so sat outside with pumpkin so she could graze. Then it started raining so I came back in. It’s absolutely chucking it down again now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m up north. It’s done nothing but rain for last few days. Had some sun yesterday so sat outside with pumpkin so she could graze. Then it started raining so I came back in. It’s absolutely chucking it down again now.



I’m back in too, ‘cause the humidity is killing me. I watered everything early, cut grass, pulled weeds and weed whacked a few of the edged. I’m sweating up a storm. Time to cool off.

How far up north, update your profile with your village, tow, city orvat least county!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I know my mother used to use a product that was like a paste to promote root growth. She would apply that then moss and cling wrap. I imagine a garden center might carry the product.


Thank you Ray. I will go and look at our garden centre and see what they have.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m back in too, ‘cause the humidity is killing me. I watered everything early, cut grass, pulled weeds and weed whacked a few of the edged. I’m sweating up a storm. Time to cool off.
> 
> How far up north, update your profile with your village, tow, city orvat least county!


I’ll update it now. But I’m in Nottinghamshire


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here’s my affina. My 7 year old bearded dragon


Oh my, I am jealous, she is gorgeous. Do you have her in a bio-active enclosure?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> She’s such a diva lol. She can see pumpkin where her viv is and just looks. I had her out this morning and shown her. She was pretty curious as to what was in the viv next to her. She looks and tilts her head. I love it when they do that haha. I’m pretty lucky she has never been nasty. I’ve been hands on since I had her from more or less a hatchling.


Phoenix is just not interested in the Vegies I give him. But I figure that as long as he is eating the roaches, it should be fine.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh my, I am jealous, she is gorgeous. Do you have her in a bio-active enclosure?


Yes she is in a bio active. All plants are real. She destroys them pretty fast ?. So I always have extra plants on hand.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> He really cheers me up just watching him. It's funny how much personality even a little fish can have. After around a year of fighting fin rot? I finally managed to stop it with betta fix. Even that just about killed him. I was blowing fish flakes across the water to his mouth. And it worked FINALLY. He started swimming and hasn't stopped.


Really well done for persevering.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Phoenix is just not interested in the Vegies I give him. But I figure that as long as he is eating the roaches, it should be fine.


Some like veggies others don’t some days But not often Affina won’t touch the veggies and just wants the bugs. 
I do always offer her beetroot tops Watercress and other leafy greens. And the odd carrot Aswell as fruit. She loves sweet potato. I chop it in cubes and pop in microwave for a few seconds to release the aroma.That’s one thing she does love and never turns down.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thing is I don’t like cool or cold haha I like the heat. I swear I was born in the wrong country. Can I just pack my bags. Pick my tort up and move to states ?


You should come on over to South Africa. You will get plenty of heat.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Phoenix is just not interested in the Vegies I give him. But I figure that as long as he is eating the roaches, it should be fine.


Some beardies prefer their veggies crispy, after the nice fresh leafy greens get baked under the basking light. Indy seems to prefer them that way sometimes. I leave them in there with him most of the day (sometimes) in case he decides he wants "leftovers."


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Some like veggies others don’t some days But not often Affina won’t touch the veggies and just wants the bugs.
> I do always offer her beetroot tops Watercress and other leafy greens. And the odd carrot Aswell as fruit. She loves sweet potato. I chop it in cubes and pop in microwave for a few seconds to release the aroma.That’s one thing she does love and never turns down.


Thank you. I will keep those options in mind as well.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some beardies prefer their veggies crispy, after the nice fresh leafy greens get baked under the basking light. Indy seems to prefer them that way sometimes. I leave them in there with him most of the day (sometimes) in case he decides he wants "leftovers."


Can you feed them cooked veggies?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Can you feed them cooked veggies?


Like baked sweet potato


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes she is in a bio active. All plants are real. She destroys them pretty fast ?. So I always have extra plants on hand.


Oh awesome. How does she handle the humidity?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Can you feed them cooked veggies?


 Yes, as long as there's no weird additives. When I feed my beardies squash, I blanch slices in the microwave in a bowl of shallow water for 30 seconds or so. It makes the squash slightly softer and easier to eat. I'm guessing it increases the water content, too.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh awesome. How does she handle the humidity?


I keep a close eye on the humidity. She is never in her enclosure all day. She walks around my house she is in her enclosure for feeding and bedtime. She’s a very spoilt little girl. The enclosure is very well vented. She has her spray of water when I spray her plants. If she don’t get her spray of water she goes on a dragon sulk ?. People on my streets think I’m crazy as I have a bearded dragon following me all day. 
my reply to them now is “wait till the tortoise starts walking round house too”.
they all think I’m barny ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Like baked sweet potato


As long as you don't put any kind of additives on it or in it before/while you bake it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, as long as there's no weird additives. When I feed my beardies squash, I blanch slices in the microwave in a bowl of shallow water for 30 seconds or so. It makes the squash slightly softer and easier to eat. I'm guessing it increases the water content, too.


The sweet potato was grown in my garden and baked until cooked. But that is great. I will get Jarrod to see if Phoenix will eat it. 

Am I correct in that the ones that are white like this have just shed their skin?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> As long as you don't put any kind of additives on it or in it before/while you bake it.


Got it. No I did not.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Can you feed them cooked veggies?


Yes they can. But only to soften them up. I just slice the sweet potatoes up in cubes. Pop in a tub with a little water and put in microwave for a few seconds. (No longer than 25/30 seconds. 
it helps release the aroma. And also softens them up making it easier for the dragon to eat. 
carrots I feed raw. It’s only the sweet potato and squash I pop in microwave


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> The sweet potato was grown in my garden and baked until cooked. But that is great. I will get Jarrod to see if Phoenix will eat it.
> 
> Am I correct in that the ones that are white like this have just shed their skin?


Yes that’s correct. Bugs don’t last long enough in my place for them to shred affina is a dragon pig ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Got it. No I did not.


You can feed the squash and sweet potato raw without the need of popping in microwave.
some dragons eat it raw others don’t.
Affina is one of them that won’t eat it raw. She likes the softness of it. But she is spoilt. So that don’t help haha as I do hand feed her aswell. Dragons don’t drink. Or it’s vary rarely they do. So by popping the squash or sweet potato in microwave with a little water your providing that for them.
when I give her the greens and other veggies and fruit I spray with a little water.
The bugs get coated in calcium powder. And as I said before she has live plants in her enclosure so they get sprayed. She has her water spray too at same times. It’s funny and pretty entertaining watching her catch the water droplets off her head.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes that’s correct. Bugs don’t last long enough in my place for them to shred affina is a dragon pig ?


Phoenix is only 11 months and it is winter here so I think he is not eating as much as he normally would. He does sleep quite a bit. We have now had him for just over a week and we are handling him everyday. So he is slowly getting used to us. I also think we are handling him much more than the previous owner.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I keep a close eye on the humidity. She is never in her enclosure all day. She walks around my house she is in her enclosure for feeding and bedtime. She’s a very spoilt little girl. The enclosure is very well vented. She has her spray of water when I spray her plants. If she don’t get her spray of water she goes on a dragon sulk ?. People on my streets think I’m crazy as I have a bearded dragon following me all day.
> my reply to them now is “wait till the tortoise starts walking round house too”.
> they all think I’m barny ??


I'm sure you have taken plenty of measures to make it easier and safer for your beardie to get around your home. You probably don't leave coins laying around, either. 
@CarolM Make sure Jarrod is super careful about leaving anything around (at all) that could fit in a beardie mouth. My reptile veterinarian cautioned us about things like coins, which might resemble roaches, and could be quickly swallowed. Loose buttons from shirts and jackets have also been known to end up in beardie tummies.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm sure you have taken plenty of measures to make it easier and safer for your beardie to get around your home. You probably don't leave coins laying around, either.
> @CarolM Make sure Jarrod is super careful about leaving anything around (at all) that could fit in a beardie mouth. My reptile veterinarian cautioned us about things like coins, which might resemble roaches, and could be quickly swallowed. Loose buttons from shirts and jackets have also been known to end up in beardie tummies.


Phoenix has not been on the floor at all. He is either in our hands, on a chest or shoulder or in his enclosure.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> The sweet potato was grown in my garden and baked until cooked. But that is great. I will get Jarrod to see if Phoenix will eat it.
> 
> Am I correct in that the ones that are white like this have just shed their skin?


That's the color of a freshly molted superworm, so most likely yes.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Phoenix is only 11 months and it is winter here so I think he is not eating as much as he normally would. He does sleep quite a bit. We have now had him for just over a week and we are handling him everyday. So he is slowly getting used to us. I also think we are handling him much more than the previous owner.


What is your enclosure temperature at? And are you using a basking bulb and not a heat bulb?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm sure you have taken plenty of measures to make it easier and safer for your beardie to get around your home. You probably don't leave coins laying around, either.
> @CarolM Make sure Jarrod is super careful about leaving anything around (at all) that could fit in a beardie mouth. My reptile veterinarian cautioned us about things like coins, which might resemble roaches, and could be quickly swallowed. Loose buttons from shirts and jackets have also been known to end up in beardie tummies.


It’s only me in my place. So I don’t have to worry about things getting left around. I’m always careful and before I get her out in the morning I do a check around. I’ve had her from more or less a hatchling. And she’s 7 years old now. She’s 8 in December. 
nothing gets left around and if anyone comes in my home they get warned. Watch out for the dragon. Mind where they are stepping and if they drop anything pick it up cos if my dragon gets it and it makes her sick they will get the vet bill.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Phoenix is only 11 months and it is winter here so I think he is not eating as much as he normally would. He does sleep quite a bit. We have now had him for just over a week and we are handling him everyday. So he is slowly getting used to us. I also think we are handling him much more than the previous owner.


If your bearded dragon is sleeping a lot and not eating much it could be due to stress. 
change of enclosure. 
change of diet. 
mans many other reasons.

also if the temperature is to hot. Or to cold it can have an impact on how they behave. Similar to a tort. 
as like a tort a dragon cant regulate there body heat and rely on the heat provided. 
give the dragon a couple of days to settle in and try to hand feed. Dragons take time to build up trust. If he isn’t used to being handled then that could be another factor.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's the color of a freshly molted superworm, so most likely yes.


My dragon won’t eat super worms I can’t say I blame her ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Really well done for persevering.


Thank you but he's The little survivor. He's lived up to his name. I kinda named him after a famous whale called Arrow. It's been a beautiful experience to have him. He came out of the fin rot during our lock down due to covid. I feel like the Lord gave him to me for that little bit of cheer during all the chaos.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> What is your enclosure temperature at? And are you using a basking bulb and not a heat bulb?


It is around 26 at night. And 31 in the day. He has a basking bulb and I recently put in a Deep heat projector as well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> My dragon won’t eat super worms I can’t say I blame her ?


Once they approached adult size, my beardies both decided (about a year apart) that crickets just weren't worth the effort. They like superworms, as do the turtles.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> If your bearded dragon is sleeping a lot and not eating much it could be due to stress.
> change of enclosure.
> change of diet.
> mans many other reasons.
> 
> also if the temperature is to hot. Or to cold it can have an impact on how they behave. Similar to a tort.
> as like a tort a dragon cant regulate there body heat and rely on the heat provided.
> give the dragon a couple of days to settle in and try to hand feed. Dragons take time to build up trust. If he isn’t used to being handled then that could be another factor.


Yeah, that is pretty much what we are doing. Giving him time. He has a hot side and a cool side. The cool side is 25. At night he does get a temp drop. So yes. I am not too worried yet. And we are watching him carefully. Besides I have lots of people on here who have experience with a bearded dragon who we can always come and ask for help from.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Once they approached adult size, my beardies both decided (about a year apart) that crickets just weren't worth the effort. They like superworms, as do the turtles.


Affina loves her locust. I have to get the full grown ones with wings. She absolutely loves the chase. She will go for crickets. But she has them once a month as she gets board. 
shd loves her wax worms tho. Tries to get the tub off me. She’s a proper diva ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> My dragon won’t eat super worms I can’t say I blame her ?


I have an order of super worms and mealworms arriving tomorrow. So he will have some treats. And hopefully my crested dragon will arrive this week as well. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Yeah, that is pretty much what we are doing. Giving him time. He has a hot side and a cool side. The cool side is 25. At night he does get a temp drop. So yes. I am not too worried yet. And we are watching him carefully. Besides I have lots of people on here who have experience with a bearded dragon who we can always come and ask for help from.
> Affinas viv readings are 38 to 42°C bright end, to a cooler 22 to 26°C shaded end. You'll also need to provide a 10 to 12 per cent fluorescent UV tube at the hot end but I’m sure you have all this in place. And like you said plenty of people around here if you need anyone. He sounds like he is in very good hands. And I’m sure he will perk up over the next few days. Will take a while for him to settle in.


----------



## CarolM

Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wish U.K. would have some sun. The weather has been awful last few days where I am. Sick of seeing rain. Birthday BBQ tomorrow been cancelled ??


Well...it'll be a first time I don't have to send a belated Happy Birthday! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> I have an order of super worms and mealworms arriving tomorrow. So he will have some treats. And hopefully my crested dragon will arrive this week as well. ?


I was going to get a crested dragon. But I got pumpkin instead lol. I might still get myself a crested. I’m still after a chameleon. I could go for both ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I have an order of super worms and mealworms arriving tomorrow. So he will have some treats. And hopefully my crested dragon will arrive this week as well. ?


Sounds like you will be having a busy week!


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I was going to get a crested dragon. But I got pumpkin instead lol. I might still get myself a crested. I’m still after a chameleon. I could go for both ?


Yip, they are like tattoos. Once you have one, one is never enough and you need to get more. ???


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sounds like you will be having a busy week!


If all goes to plan, I certainly hope so.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Yip, they are like tattoos. Once you have one, one is never enough and you need to get more. ???


I won’t get another dragon. Affina will get jealous ?. Jealous dragon isn’t good haha. 
but yes I agree one isn’t enough. I’m currently looking into getting a leopard tort. The markings on them beauties is just ??. 
but the markings on any tort is stunning.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Awful? I follow a few people on TWITTER who live/work in St Ives in Cornwall. They have been having some really great suntanning/beach weather. But, i know, it’s all where you are. I remember wearing warm coats & hats on 4 July celebrations in Harrogate. No cold beers, hot drinks.


Well then a hot toddy...


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I won’t get another dragon. Affina will get jealous ?. Jealous dragon isn’t good haha.
> but yes I agree one isn’t enough. I’m currently looking into getting a leopard tort. The markings on them beauties is just ??.
> but the markings on any tort is stunning.


Very true. After the crestie, if I bring any more animals into our home my husband reckons I will need to move out. His policy is one out, one in. ?


----------



## CarolM

Well it is my bed time. So good night and sleep tight all. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Very true. After the crestie, if I bring any more animals into our home my husband reckons I will need to move out. His policy is one out, one in. ?


Haha I’m so glad I’m on my own. I have 2 spare bedrooms. Wonder how many enclosures I can get in ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Well it is my bed time. So good night and sleep tight all. Until tomorrow.


Good night carol. Sleep well.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good night carol. Sleep well.


Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s only me in my place. So I don’t have to worry about things getting left around. I’m always careful and before I get her out in the morning I do a check around. I’ve had her from more or less a hatchling. And she’s 7 years old now. She’s 8 in December.
> nothing gets left around and if anyone comes in my home they get warned. Watch out for the dragon. Mind where they are stepping and if they drop anything pick it up cos if my dragon gets it and it makes her sick they will get the vet bill.


I'll tell anyone "if you hurt my house rabbit, I'm gonna have to kick your a$$." Thanks to the CDR for teaching me how to say it nicer.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I'll tell anyone "if you hurt my house rabbit, I'm gonna have to kick your a$$." Thanks to the CDR for teaching me how to say it nicer.


Ooh I tell them straight lol. They hurt my dragon or my tort they pay vet bills and won’t be coming through door again. My tort and dragon are my family. Anyone hurts them mamma bear comes out ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooh I tell them straight lol. They hurt my dragon or my tort they pay vet bills and won’t be coming through door again. My tort and dragon are my family. Anyone hurts them mamma bear comes out ?


Well I can't do that here but many members taught me how. It's all their fault.? At home it's if you mess with my critters.


----------



## Cathie G

Well...I'm having real problems with my phone. I'm having to use my laptop which I hate. I'll have to learn something I don't want to until I get my phone problem resolved. I even have to type correctly. Then I won't remember how to use my phone again. It sucks.??


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, so we worried for nothing!


And isn’t that typical of a man??????


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. maybe if i duct tape them in place



Now there’s a smart idea! Can’t go wrong with duct tape!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> No one really. We don’t know u.



Do we actually put up with anyone???


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> He's BACK!!!!!!!!!! ?


I have to be honest... I made a happy face too... I’m sure it’s temporary though ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Some updated pix of the Cactus project. Pads flown in from @Ray--Opo in Florida.
> 
> i think they like Maryland Summer
> 
> View attachment 301361
> View attachment 301362



Lookin good! Your going to have to expand.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never trust a snorter


Well if we don't get some snorting soon I'm going to have to go off. I'm on the computer thingy instead of my Android. I'm having to push so many buttons it's making me tired of it already. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my pads.. i fed a couple already. Ill never keep up with the feeding and growth rate so ill prob give up trying lol
> View attachment 301371



Don’t give up!!! It looks like your being successful so just quit feeding and use those pads for new starters ... the payback will be worth the wait for your torts..


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> By the way guys.. i dont wanna pat myself on the back but i will of course.. im getting a promotion



Congrats!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont tell EllieMay!


Too late . The cats outta the bag! I may never recover ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't tell @EllieMay what...? Does she know you're back yet?



Oh yes... I’m all ears (or eyes) now!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its a surprise haha



Who said I like surprises????


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well...The problem is...I was kinda considering that scenario. Thanks for the idea.?



Now your thinking!!! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Too late . The cats outta the bag! I may never recover ?


Its all lies!!! The leprechaun had my phone. Sneaky lil sh*t


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never trust a snorter


Awww. Now that hurts ;-(


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I started reading the thread from 2015. I got to 14th page and saw how many comments there are gave up and THEN I saw the year ?. I didn’t notice the post was from 15th July 2015.
> oml my bad I think I need to go bed ???.Or I need new specs ?



Sorry I’m late but Happy Birthday... and welcome!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Awww. Now that hurts ;-(


You had me at snort


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U know cinder??? Tell him im looking for him haha



Cinder is a her ?. Only my greatest love affair EVER!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Cinder is a her ?. Only my greatest love affair EVER!


I never knew that wild side of u haha


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Where in the world is she????



I’ve had a bit of ? going on! Working my way thru it but I’d rather talk about what’s going on with y’all;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I feel like we need to write up character summaries and major plot points for old and new members alike...
> 
> _Last time, on the Cold Dark Room..._


I think we could sell it and all get rich!


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Oh JeBus. Don’t start with me plz. I got drama coming out the ears at the moment.
> -Dead ppl
> -abandoned my “home”
> -couch surfing
> Yeah.... ?
> -Meg



I’m starting to worry about you my friend!!! Shall I kill someone for you?


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Thank you. You all don’t know what you have done for my sanity lately.
> -Meg



Wait a minute.... it’s going to break my heart to do this... but are you saying your single???? I may have an application I need you to fill out ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im lead maintenance mechanic at a worldwide packaging corp. and they offered me a production manager position at another facility. Only sh*t part is its an extra 45 min commute.


That's actually what my Dad did. He was called the process control tech but was over all of it. He would actually make the parts to fix the machines. That sounds like a really interesting job especially in today's age and now they have a computer in them too. What did you decide?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It just makes him a Sully with pizazzzzz. ?


Right! I think Marks got one of the best looking ladies around!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's actually what my Dad did. He was called the process control tech but was over all of it. He would actually make the parts to fix the machines. That sounds like a really interesting job especially in today's age and now they have a computer in them too. What did you decide?


I have 2 weeks to give them my decision. But im definitely gonna take the opportunity since the money is substantially more. Ill just be cursing a lil bit more during my commute lol


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Truth to what you have said
> You all have been a major part of keeping me from staying in my hole in the wall!?


You may find a construction crew cementing in that hole so that it can never be used again!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Wait a minute.... it’s going to break my heart to do this... but are you saying your single???? I may have an application I need you to fill out ?


Great minds...


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here’s my affina. My 7 year old bearded dragon


HELLOO HANDSOME!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Affina is a beautiful lady dragon! I think she and my Red Lady have the same lady bearded dragon lips!



Women can be handsome too ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont think calling a lady handsome is going to help my chances lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel, you are looking super handsome tonight. Ur mustache is so perfectly trimmed


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pastel, you are looking super handsome tonight. Ur mustache is so perfectly trimmed


Aw, I thought you'd compliment my beard(ed dragon) instead!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Once they approached adult size, my beardies both decided (about a year apart) that crickets just weren't worth the effort. They like superworms, as do the turtles.


Chomper loves them too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Always used dubias myself.. hate crickets. Especially when a few escape in ur house and you dont sleep for a week


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well it is my bed time. So good night and sleep tight all. Until tomorrow.


Good night Carol! Sleep tight;-)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Indy: Somebody come get this sassy red thing out of my tank!


----------



## EllieMay

Uh huh... something is smelling fishy in here


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I never knew that wild side of u haha


I can be surprising every now and then


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Always used dubias myself.. hate crickets. Especially when a few escape in ur house and you dont sleep for a week


Or when your bearded dragons decide they aren't going to eat them anymore, and you're not even halfway through the bulk order of crickets they asked for a few weeks earlier!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have 2 weeks to give them my decision. But im definitely gonna take the opportunity since the money is substantially more. Ill just be cursing a lil bit more during my commute lol



Your a little out of my territory but the way my company is going, you could find yourself working with me one day.... HAHAHAAA... would serve us both right!!! Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 301440
> 
> Indy: Somebody come get this sassy red thing out of my tank!


Cute. Younguns? 6-8 monthish


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Great minds...



Oh but it hurts ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cute. Younguns? 6-8 monthish


Indy is two years old now, and Red Lady is one year old.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Your a little out of my territory but the way my company is going, you could find yourself working with me one day.... HAHAHAAA... would serve us both right!!! Lmao


Carpool ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Oh but it hurts ???


We'll console you!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont think calling a lady handsome is going to help my chances lol



Probably not but I can get away with it... this is a classic case of “do as I say, not as I do” ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Indy is two years old now, and Red Lady is one year old.


I always guess younger.. dont wanna hurt their feelings lol


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 301440
> 
> Indy: Somebody come get this sassy red thing out of my tank!


He looks like jack Nichols ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Red Lady (from a few months ago, in her own enclosure)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 301441
> 
> Red Lady (from a few months ago, in her own enclosure)


Just got my nails did! Hollaaa


----------



## EllieMay

Cinder is watching us now...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Darnit! I cant compete with that face


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> We'll console you!


Your a good friend Anne.. THANKS ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 301441
> 
> Red Lady (from a few months ago, in her own enclosure)



What a fabulous lady in red she is! And she has grown so beautifully... Indy’s gonna start thinking he’s a lucky guy soon..


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just got my nails did! Hollaaa



Ohhh what a great trait in a man... Hubby gets pedicures and I’m a big fan.. (I don’t like feet at all and nasty feet is a deal breaker)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

She looked so pretty on their cat-free weekend getaway earlier this year, too... 


He was interested in her, but she wasn't having any of it. Now she wants him to notice her, and... he's still holding it against her for accidentally knocking him off his bridge, I guess.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ohhh what a great trait in a man... Hubby gets pedicures and I’m a big fan.. (I don’t like feet at all and nasty feet is a deal breaker)


Well after the barracuda accident i get 50% off my pedis


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Either that, or maybe he's having beard envy...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> What a fabulous lady in red she is! And she has grown so beautifully... Indy’s gonna start thinking he’s a lucky guy soon..


Either that, or we're going to have to send them to couples counseling! 


Indy: Now let's talk about you knocking me off my bridge... 
Red Lady: I didn't mean to...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well after the barracuda accident i get 50% off my pedis


Well that does make sense...


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Either that, or we're going to have to send them to couples counseling!
> View attachment 301448
> 
> Indy: Now let's talk about you knocking me off my bridge...
> Red Lady: I didn't mean to...



Could be she’s intimidating him some... she looks a bit more “muscular” than him ???


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Wait a minute.... it’s going to break my heart to do this... but are you saying your single???? I may have an application I need you to fill out ?


Yep. Ten years down the crapper. 
-Meg


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Could be she’s intimidating him some... she looks a bit more “muscular” than him ???


Indy is a little longer than Red Lady overall, but she is wider, thicker, and more spiky. He's a hypo trans Witblits, so he doesn't have any black pigment (the hypomelanistic part). Red Lady actually has a darker beard, at least when she wants to.


----------



## EllieMay

I’m wondering if we could put some neon lights up in here tonight... maybe crank up a jukebox and rack up some balls? I “ustacould” playa decent game of pool and sing some fair karaoke... I’m strictly living in the past with these memories since I haven’t been able to represent myself that way in a long time... but I could really take a step back from reality tonight and pretend for a minute... does anyone ever feel that way.??? Like sometime the world just doesn’t let up and you have to find a way to take a break.. even if it’s only in your own quiet corner for 5 min????
SIGHHHH.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> I’m wondering if we could put some neon lights up in here tonight... maybe crank up a jukebox and rack up some balls? I “ustacould” playa decent game of pool and sing some fair karaoke... I’m strictly living in the past with these memories since I haven’t been able to represent myself that way in a long time... but I could really take a step back from reality tonight and pretend for a minute... does anyone ever feel that way.??? Like sometime the world just doesn’t let up and you have to find a way to take a break.. even if it’s only in your own quiet corner for 5 min????
> SIGHHHH.


Amen. 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Yep. Ten years down the crapper.
> -Meg



Well hell... I’m sorry Meg. I hope it all works out just the way you want it to.. pull up a chair and let’s have a beer...


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Amen.
> -Meg



First song.... How bout Faith hill... it matters to me...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Yep. Ten years down the crapper.
> -Meg


The next chapter will be better. (You have the CDR now!)


----------



## EllieMay

And what will you be drinking Mam???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Do we have Strongbow on tap? Kind of been missing the UK lately... Or a glass of the house red.

Oops... Indy overheard me. He said I need to get Red out of his house. ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Well hell... I’m sorry Meg. I hope it all works out just the way you want it to.. pull up a chair and let’s have a beer...


It’s all good. I will pull myself up by the old boot straps and keep on trucking. 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do we have Strongbow on tap? Kind of been missing the UK lately... Or a glass of the house red.
> 
> Oops... Indy overheard me. He said I need to get Red out of his house. ?


I may be a shitty bartender... I don’t know what strongbow is but the house red could be accommodated...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I may be a shitty bartender... I don’t know what strongbow is but the house red could be accommodated...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> It’s all good. I will pull myself up by the old boot straps and keep on trucking.
> -Meg



Of course you will.. that’s the kind of stuff we are made of,.. Happiness is a choice... even when it’s hard as hell to make!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sounds good to me!



I myself am having a red moscato tonight...doesn’t really go with the jukebox or the pool and darts game... but oh well )


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I myself am having a red moscato tonight...doesn’t really go with the jukebox or the pool and darts game... but oh well )


We have such a hodgepodge around here, it fits in _just fine._


----------



## Lokkje

Tonight I think I’m going to have to say goodbye to the very best friend I’ve ever had in my life. My beloved Labrador retriever Jillian would’ve been 16 on September 4. She cannot stand up and I found her with a bloody hip on the floor. It’s so crushing because other than her back legs being weak it’s my same lab...she wants her dinner she wants to play but she can’t walk and she’s in pain. I’m waiting for my nephew to come and we will take her to the vet and have her put out of her misery and her pain and it will be the beginning of mine. I have never loved any pet more than Jilly my punky and I will miss her terribly. Life is going to be much more dark and bleak.


----------



## EllieMay

Well... I just added S’mores to the bar room menu... this is either the best or the worst bar ever... I’m going to say the best just on general principal...


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Tonight I think I’m going to have to say goodbye to the very best friend I’ve ever had in my life. My beloved Labrador retriever Jillian would’ve been 16 on September 4. She cannot stand up and I found her with a bloody hip on the floor. It’s so crushing because other than her back legs being weak it’s my same lab...she wants her dinner she wants to play but she can’t walk and she’s in pain. I’m waiting for my nephew to come and we will take her to the vet and have her put out of her misery and her pain and it will be the beginning of mine. I have never loved any pet more than Jilly my punky and I will miss her terribly. Life is going to be much more dark and bleak.



Oh no... my heart breaks for you and I’m so sorry for your pain... My husband does not like to have pets because he can’t stand the pain of loosing them.. we are totally different there because I can’t stand the thought of never having loved them at all. I wish you strength to get through this... Massive E-hugs Doc


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> Tonight I think I’m going to have to say goodbye to the very best friend I’ve ever had in my life. My beloved Labrador retriever Jillian would’ve been 16 on September 4. She cannot stand up and I found her with a bloody hip on the floor. It’s so crushing because other than her back legs being weak it’s my same lab...she wants her dinner she wants to play but she can’t walk and she’s in pain. I’m waiting for my nephew to come and we will take her to the vet and have her put out of her misery and her pain and it will be the beginning of mine. I have never loved any pet more than Jilly my punky and I will miss her terribly. Life is going to be much more dark and bleak.


I am sooo sorry. *hugs*
-Meg


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Tonight I think I’m going to have to say goodbye to the very best friend I’ve ever had in my life. My beloved Labrador retriever Jillian would’ve been 16 on September 4. She cannot stand up and I found her with a bloody hip on the floor. It’s so crushing because other than her back legs being weak it’s my same lab...she wants her dinner she wants to play but she can’t walk and she’s in pain. I’m waiting for my nephew to come and we will take her to the vet and have her put out of her misery and her pain and it will be the beginning of mine. I have never loved any pet more than Jilly my punky and I will miss her terribly. Life is going to be much more dark and bleak.


We're here for you. Our shoulders are yours to cry on. Some of us will even cry with you a little. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well... I just added S’mores to the bar room menu... this is either the best or the worst bar ever... I’m going to say the best just on general principal...


The way tonight's going, we may need to stock it with something stronger.
Tell the kitchen we'll take comfort food.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> The way tonight's going, we may need to stock it with something stronger.
> Tell the kitchen we'll take comfort food.


Sure thing... I think im going to lock up for the night and restock... then we can have all the right offerings going forward.. 
we will close it out with a little Brooks and Dunn... Neon Moon. 

G’night folks.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Sorry I’m late but Happy Birthday... and welcome!


Thank you EllieMay


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooh I tell them straight lol. They hurt my dragon or my tort they pay vet bills and won’t be coming through door again. My tort and dragon are my family. Anyone hurts them mamma bear comes out ?


A very Happy Birthday. I hope it is an awesome day for you.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Right! I think Marks got one of the best looking ladies around!


Totally, baring my torts of course!  ? (although the jury is still out on the other two - as they are a whole 2 years younger than Rue and not as advanced as Kang was.) Oh I do miss Kang.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have 2 weeks to give them my decision. But im definitely gonna take the opportunity since the money is substantially more. Ill just be cursing a lil bit more during my commute lol


If only they could somehow make your CDR chat pages appear on a screen in your car and you could reply by voice, then you could use the commute time to chat in here and while away the time.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Chomper loves them too!


How is Chomper doing?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Always used dubias myself.. hate crickets. Especially when a few escape in ur house and you dont sleep for a week


yeah, I prefer the roaches and did not want to get crickets either. And I have both the Turkistan roaches and the Dubia roaches. I am okay with the Dubia roaches, but do not like the Turkistan ones. They look too much like cockroaches. Jarrod reckons I am a big baby!! ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 301440
> 
> Indy: Somebody come get this sassy red thing out of my tank!


Oh, They are absolutely gorgeous as well. I wonder if Phoenix will grow as big as yours and Mystic-Queens? As Phoenix is quite small compared to yours.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Your a little out of my territory but the way my company is going, you could find yourself working with me one day.... HAHAHAAA... would serve us both right!!! Lmao


Awe awe, I see trouble in the making!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> She looked so pretty on their cat-free weekend getaway earlier this year, too...
> View attachment 301443
> 
> He was interested in her, but she wasn't having any of it. Now she wants him to notice her, and... he's still holding it against her for accidentally knocking him off his bridge, I guess.


So beautiful. Love her look. I wanted to click on the love sign and the laughing emoji.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Either that, or we're going to have to send them to couples counseling!
> View attachment 301448
> 
> Indy: Now let's talk about you knocking me off my bridge...
> Red Lady: I didn't mean to...


Is the little temp sensor their pretend mics?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m wondering if we could put some neon lights up in here tonight... maybe crank up a jukebox and rack up some balls? I “ustacould” playa decent game of pool and sing some fair karaoke... I’m strictly living in the past with these memories since I haven’t been able to represent myself that way in a long time... but I could really take a step back from reality tonight and pretend for a minute... does anyone ever feel that way.??? Like sometime the world just doesn’t let up and you have to find a way to take a break.. even if it’s only in your own quiet corner for 5 min????
> SIGHHHH.


Yes totally. that is when I take out an art project and just loose myself in it. I don't have to think of anything else, just work on the art.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do we have Strongbow on tap? Kind of been missing the UK lately... Or a glass of the house red.
> 
> Oops... Indy overheard me. He said I need to get Red out of his house. ?


Well then get some white instead.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I myself am having a red moscato tonight...doesn’t really go with the jukebox or the pool and darts game... but oh well )


Can I order a Hamiltons gin. The pink one. And don't tell the gov here as they just might lock me up.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Tonight I think I’m going to have to say goodbye to the very best friend I’ve ever had in my life. My beloved Labrador retriever Jillian would’ve been 16 on September 4. She cannot stand up and I found her with a bloody hip on the floor. It’s so crushing because other than her back legs being weak it’s my same lab...she wants her dinner she wants to play but she can’t walk and she’s in pain. I’m waiting for my nephew to come and we will take her to the vet and have her put out of her misery and her pain and it will be the beginning of mine. I have never loved any pet more than Jilly my punky and I will miss her terribly. Life is going to be much more dark and bleak.


Oh no. I am so so sorry. It is a very painfull thing to do. But in the end Jillian will be in a happier place. A big electronic hug. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well... I just added S’mores to the bar room menu... this is either the best or the worst bar ever... I’m going to say the best just on general principal...


What about some niknacks?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The way tonight's going, we may need to stock it with something stronger.
> Tell the kitchen we'll take comfort food.


hmmmm, A nice big bowl of fudge ice-cream, will do nicely.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> A very Happy Birthday. I hope it is an awesome day for you.
> View attachment 301482


Thank you ?


----------



## CarolM

Well today the super worms, the meal worms and 500 dubia roaches arrived early. I just arrived at work and the courier guy was there waiting for me. How is that for delivery. The dubia roaches are all small though, but I think 500 should be enough to get some of them to grow into adulthood and start breeding.

And to top it off, Ultimate exotics send an email saying that my order has been shipped. So my Crested gecko is on it's way. I am so excited and cannot wait. I will of course share photos, after I get it. 

So how are your days going? I hope they are all good.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Bug deliveries are awesome ? 
And can’t wait to see pics of the crested. 
im sat in my kitchen scrolling through posts on here. Pumpkin eating her greens and affina roaming


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Bug deliveries are awesome ?
> And can’t wait to see pics of the crested.
> im sat in my kitchen scrolling through posts on here. Pumpkin eating her greens and affina roaming


Yip.. I can't wait to try the mealworms and super worms with Phoenix. I am sure he will love them. And I think that he needs a little fattening up. 

MMMMMMThe kitchen always seems to be the spot to be in.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Wax worms are great for the extra protein. Dragons see them as sugar candy and can get addicted to them. Which is why Affina gets them once a month. 
I’m always sat in my kitchen. 
one of the downers During lockdown is fact I’mon me own. So no visitors. I just talk to me dragon and now tort. I swear I’m loosing my marbles ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pink gin and tonic. Cos why not. 
anyone else want one ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Sorry I’m late but Happy Birthday... and welcome!


No your not late it was just gone midnight when you posted. 
and thank you ?. If I’ve replied twice I apologise ? I had 142 notifications to go through and got lost on where I was ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wax worms are great for the extra protein. Dragons see them as sugar candy and can get addicted to them. Which is why Affina gets them once a month.
> I’m always sat in my kitchen.
> one of the downers During lockdown is fact I’mon me own. So no visitors. I just talk to me dragon and now tort. I swear I’m loosing my marbles ?


Shame man. Are you guys on full lock down and not allowed to go out at all?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Shame man. Are you guys on full lock down and not allowed to go out at all?


We can go out but I think the government are still trying to push the “stay home stay safe” thing and the work from home if possible. Face masks here are now mandatory. And damn I hate them masks. We are now allowed 2 people round from a different household. That’s why I’ve cancelled my BBQ. and weather. Although the sun is shining at moment.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Can I order a Hamiltons gin. The pink one. And don't tell the gov here as they just might lock me up.


Heap, I’ll fix you up. I remember seeing that’s the governor banned alcohol where you are but our little bar is outside his jurisdiction. The one legged pirate helped me cut thru the red tape so you can drink freely and worry none;-)


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> What about some niknacks?



What’s a niknack? I always thought it was the equivalent of a what-not here..? but we want to make sure our little bar is stocked for every need so do tell;-)


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well today the super worms, the meal worms and 500 dubia roaches arrived early. I just arrived at work and the courier guy was there waiting for me. How is that for delivery. The dubia roaches are all small though, but I think 500 should be enough to get some of them to grow into adulthood and start breeding.
> 
> And to top it off, Ultimate exotics send an email saying that my order has been shipped. So my Crested gecko is on it's way. I am so excited and cannot wait. I will of course share photos, after I get it.
> 
> So how are your days going? I hope they are all good.



Oh awesome!!! Well happy Hump day to you then.. lol It’s not yet 7am here so I’m still in the coffee stage at the moment but I’m going to have a good day! Can’t wait to see the new addition. Have you got a name picked out yet? What are you starting the colony of roaches in??? ( container wise) I would like to have my own superworms I think.. guess I’m going to have to get googling?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Geeez I haven’t had niknacks in ages. I loved the yellow packet ones. But they don’t do them now ??


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wax worms are great for the extra protein. Dragons see them as sugar candy and can get addicted to them. Which is why Affina gets them once a month.
> I’m always sat in my kitchen.
> one of the downers During lockdown is fact I’mon me own. So no visitors. I just talk to me dragon and now tort. I swear I’m loosing my marbles ?



I think I’d rather talk to my critters instead of my visitors... the only problem with that (which is not really MY problem) is that everyone else thinks I’m losing my marbles ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> What’s a niknack? I always thought it was the equivalent of a what-not here..? but we want to make sure our little bar is stocked for every need so do tell;-)


Nicnacks are crisps. I believe where you are they call them fries?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Pink gin and tonic. Cos why not.
> anyone else want one ?



Perfect! Coming right up then;-)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I think I’d rather talk to my critters instead of my visitors... the only problem with that (which is not really MY problem) is that everyone else thinks I’m losing my marbles ?


Lmao. Yep I’m with you on that one. 
kinda funny how the street tell me I need a man. I’m like errr hell no. Why do I need a man when I have my reptiles ?. I just get a funny look ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> What’s a niknack? I always thought it was the equivalent of a what-not here..? but we want to make sure our little bar is stocked for every need so do tell;-)


These are nic nacs I’m not sure if it’s fries or chips you call them. I think it’s potato chips?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Perfect! Coming right up then;-)


Hell yeah. I never turn down a pink gin ? do I get an extra shot being birthday girl ????


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hell yeah. I never turn down a pink gin ? do I get an extra shot being birthday girl ????


Of course! We are here to please. And we will have the potato chip selection fully stocked!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Of course! We are here to please. And we will have the potato chip selection fully stocked!


I’ll get a flight ticket booked ??. Can’t say I’ll come back to U.K tho I’ll have my pumpkin and Affina in toe ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Watching pumpkin is so mesmerising ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> If your county has to deal with a hurricane this year, the locations and/or nature of the shelters will probably be different than usual (due to COVID). That kind of planning is done at a county level. If you're curious about what to expect, take advantage of the current "lull" (or dull roar, take your pick) and contact county emergency management. Let them know you're trying to do some pre-planning and want to make sure you know what you and your household (Opo included) need to do if there's a hurricane threat locally this season.


The location was at the high school less than a mile from me. But I will check to make sure. Thank you?


----------



## DWeathers

Can we have wine with the cheese?


----------



## DWeathers

Mystic_Queen said:


> Watching pumpkin is so mesmerising ?



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh, They are absolutely gorgeous as well. I wonder if Phoenix will grow as big as yours and Mystic-Queens? As Phoenix is quite small compared to yours.


Phoenix is around a year old, right? So he still has some growing to do. 

I don't remember _where_ I read it, but somewhere I read that male beardies tend to be longer, but the females are more heavily bodied.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Is the little temp sensor their pretend mics?


Yes, it is. That's the temperature probe connected to the thermostat that the CHE is plugged into.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> If only they could somehow make your CDR chat pages appear on a screen in your car and you could reply by voice, then you could use the commute time to chat in here and while away the time.


I wanna curse less not more haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> These are nic nacs I’m not sure if it’s fries or chips you call them. I think it’s potato chips?


What the Brits call chips (as in fish and chips), we Americans call fries (think steak fries).
What the Brits call crisps, we Americans call potato chips.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hell yeah. I never turn down a pink gin ? do I get an extra shot being birthday girl ????


Jeez its 9am and everyone getting sh*t faced in here already! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> What the Brits call chips (as in fish and chips), we Americans call fries (think steak fries).
> What the Brits call crisps, we Americans call potato chips.


Stop confusing me.. its to early


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jeez its 9am and everyone getting sh*t faced in here already! Lol


It’s 2:08pm here. And being birthday girl it’s never to early. Rules don’t apply to me today ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all! And happy Birthday @Mystic_Queen ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all! And happy Birthday @Mystic_Queen ?


Thank you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s 2:08pm here. And being birthday girl it’s never to early. Rules don’t apply to me today ??


I like ur style!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all! And happy Birthday @Mystic_Queen ?


I’m on my 9th can of pink gin and tonic all ready ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

DWeathers said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh, They are absolutely gorgeous as well. I wonder if Phoenix will grow as big as yours and Mystic-Queens? As Phoenix is quite small compared to yours.


He will grow. But he won’t be as big as my girl. The males are smaller than the females. Yours is only a year old? Still got a couple of years of growing to do. Affina is 8 in December. She is fully grown. Males tend to be smaller and thinner in the face. Affina is just a fatty ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I like ur style!!


It’s never to early and I have nothing else to do. Pumpkin is sleeping. Affina is in her hide sleeping. So I’m sat at my kitchen table drinking pink gin scrolling through posts on here lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s never to early and I have nothing else to do. Pumpkin is sleeping. Affina is in her hide sleeping. So I’m sat at my kitchen table drinking pink gin scrolling through posts on here lol


Yeah i blame my drinking on reading through these posts also hahaha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah i blame my drinking on reading through these posts also hahaha


Now now. I didn’t say I blame the drinking on reading through posts ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Now now. I didn’t say I blame the drinking on reading through posts ???


Just kidding. I blame my reading through posts on drinking


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just kidding. I blame my reading through posts on drinking


That’s one way I guess. Read posts. Grab a can. I like that idea I’ll keep that in mind ??


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> We can go out but I think the government are still trying to push the “stay home stay safe” thing and the work from home if possible. Face masks here are now mandatory. And damn I hate them masks. We are now allowed 2 people round from a different household. That’s why I’ve cancelled my BBQ. and weather. Although the sun is shining at moment.


Yeah, We are not allowed to visit family and friends. The only way is if we go to a venue. So we can go to the casino and see family there but are not allowed to go to their homes. Masks are mandatory here as well. And most of us have been allowed to go back to work at the office, but they are encouraging us to work form home if we can. But then it is also dependent on the work as well if we can work from home or have to go into the office. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Heap, I’ll fix you up. I remember seeing that’s the governor banned alcohol where you are but our little bar is outside his jurisdiction. The one legged pirate helped me cut thru the red tape so you can drink freely and worry none;-)


Now that is what i like to hear.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Yeah, We are not allowed to visit family and friends. The only way is if we go to a venue. So we can go to the casino and see family there but are not allowed to go to their homes. Masks are mandatory here as well. And most of us have been allowed to go back to work at the office, but they are encouraging us to work form home if we can. But then it is also dependent on the work as well if we can work from home or have to go into the office. ?


I’m lucky as I’m self employed. So I can work from home. 
it’s just a nightmare. And damn the boredom sucks big time. I’m usually always out and about.It’s like we have lost all our free will ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> What’s a niknack? I always thought it was the equivalent of a what-not here..? but we want to make sure our little bar is stocked for every need so do tell;-)


They are chips.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh awesome!!! Well happy Hump day to you then.. lol It’s not yet 7am here so I’m still in the coffee stage at the moment but I’m going to have a good day! Can’t wait to see the new addition. Have you got a name picked out yet? What are you starting the colony of roaches in??? ( container wise) I would like to have my own superworms I think.. guess I’m going to have to get googling?


The roaches are in black bins. The worms I still need to figure out. I may even just buy the worms depends on the breeding process for the worms. I will post a pic after I get home and the chores are done.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Geeez I haven’t had niknacks in ages. I loved the yellow packet ones. But they don’t do them now ??


They still do them here in SA. And they are cheaper than lays or dorito's etc.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I think I’d rather talk to my critters instead of my visitors... the only problem with that (which is not really MY problem) is that everyone else thinks I’m losing my marbles ?


Forget about everybody else. Or is that why they think you are loosing your marbles in the first place? ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> These are nic nacs I’m not sure if it’s fries or chips you call them. I think it’s potato chips?


Ours are different.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Watching pumpkin is so mesmerising ?


aaah Sweet.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Ours are different.





CarolM said:


> They are chips.
> 
> View attachment 301496


oh wow. The packets there are so different and actually look pretty cool ?


----------



## CarolM

DWeathers said:


> Can we have wine with the cheese?


Welcome to the CDR. 

Pull up an armadillo and Montgomery will be around to offer you a beverage of your choice, as long it is of the soft variety. For the hard stuff you will need to order from the One Legged Pirate or Heather .

If you see a snow leopard don't worry she only eats carrots. Poke a jelly fish if you need a little bit of light. There are knitted gloves, scarves and underwear in corner 7 knitted by the Wool Spider (if she exits) and watch out for the hedghogs. If you stand on one it will be very painful.

We are a bunch of international people who have become friends and like to gossip about everything under the sun, snow, sleet, frost, fog, rain, thunder, you name it and we are talking about it or have already talked about it.

I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa.

Just join in and have fun ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Phoenix is around a year old, right? So he still has some growing to do.
> 
> I don't remember _where_ I read it, but somewhere I read that male beardies tend to be longer, but the females are more heavily bodied.


Okay that might explain it then.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> What the Brits call chips (as in fish and chips), we Americans call fries (think steak fries).
> What the Brits call crisps, we Americans call potato chips.


We just call them chips here. For fries as well. so sometimes we have to explain which one we actually mean. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> He will grow. But he won’t be as big as my girl. The males are smaller than the females. Yours is only a year old? Still got a couple of years of growing to do. Affina is 8 in December. She is fully grown. Males tend to be smaller and thinner in the face. Affina is just a fatty ?


Okay cool. Good to know.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up again and it is home time for me again. Stop at the shop for supper and then home to do chores and get the worms and roaches all set up. 

Chat either later or tomorrow. Depends on how it goes.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again and it is home time for me again. Stop at the shop for supper and then home to do chores and get the worms and roaches all set up.
> 
> Chat either later or tomorrow. Depends on how it goes.


Well good luck. I’ll better sort myself some food out. But don’t know if I can be bothered ?. 
take it easy and take care. And chat when ever your on again. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I used to have a beardie when I was 15, he died a while ago ?. I’ve thought about bringing another in the house, husband would never allow it. With 2 dogs, 1 cat, 6 horses, 2 torts, 18 cows, 5 pigs, and 4 donkeys why would he? We have quite a farm.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I used to have a beardie when I was 15, he died a while ago ?. I’ve thought about bringing another in the house, husband would never allow it. With 2 dogs, 1 cat, 6 horses, 2 torts, 18 cows, 5 pigs, and 4 donkeys why would he? We have quite a farm.


Wowzer ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yep, we live 20 minutes from the ranch and these days we haven’t been going a lot. One of my friends takes the kids and they go do all the work. That’s what kids are good for, well at least they’re paying back all the money we spent on them over the years with good old child labor! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s 2:08pm here. And being birthday girl it’s never to early. Rules don’t apply to me today ??


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> We just call them chips here. For fries as well. so sometimes we have to explain which one we actually mean. LOL



Unless it’s a big ol’ portion of Fish-n-Chips - then no explanation necessary,


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> They are chips.
> 
> View attachment 301496


A personal favorite of mine!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> A personal favorite of mine!


Never seen them. We don’t have them in U.K. ok now I’m hitting amazon. As I do buy ALOT of American candy etc from there ? Aswell as pop that I can’t get here. And oml TWINKIES are the bomb ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again and it is home time for me again. Stop at the shop for supper and then home to do chores and get the worms and roaches all set up.
> 
> Chat either later or tomorrow. Depends on how it goes.


You said you’d post a picture ... you better not forget us!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> A personal favorite of mine!


Pfft come on! Get the big box


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I used to have a beardie when I was 15, he died a while ago ?. I’ve thought about bringing another in the house, husband would never allow it. With 2 dogs, 1 cat, 6 horses, 2 torts, 18 cows, 5 pigs, and 4 donkeys why would he? We have quite a farm.



Horses cows pigs and donkeys don’t count because they are outside!!!! (I think???) lol... sometimes it’s debatable here.. I had a miniature horse walk into the mud room on a concrete floor one time... THAT WAS A DISASTER! All 4 hooves went in different directions and the poor thing couldn’t keep her feet from sliding out from under neath her...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I just realized that I think today i just crossed over the 10,000 posting marker. ??. Not quite as verbose as @CarolM who has 3k more & joined up three years later!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft come on! Get the big box


Those are for the kids sweetie! These are for us;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I just realized that I think today i just crossed over the 10,000 posting marker. ??. Not quite as verbose as @CarolM who has 3k more & joined up three years later!



Pictures are worth a thousand words ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Even got the right flavor!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> A personal favorite of mine!


I haven't seen those here.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> I just realized that I think today i just crossed over the 10,000 posting marker. ??. Not quite as verbose as @CarolM who has 3k more & joined up three years later!


Congrats!! And i cant say im looking forward to the next 10000 ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> A personal favorite of mine!



These would taste better if dusted heavily with some Old Bay!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I haven't seen those here.


They are just a baked cheese snack and looked similar to what you posted;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mark knows im joking ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> These would taste better if dusted heavily with some Old Bay!
> 
> View attachment 301536



Lol!!! We put Tony’s on EVERYTHING here


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mark knows im joking ?



We all do! Your such a turd though ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mark knows im joking ?



Yep. The other day, when you were MIA for a few, there were actually SOME folks missing you! Hard to believe really... not me. I figured too many visits with JD.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. The other day, when you were MIA for a few, there were actually SOME folks missing you! Hard to believe really... not me. I figured too many visits with JD.


I feel a bromance coming on


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have 2 weeks to give them my decision. But im definitely gonna take the opportunity since the money is substantially more. Ill just be cursing a lil bit more during my commute lol


Good. Then maybe later move with Alvin and Jack and the little upstart.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’ve had a bit of ? going on! Working my way thru it but I’d rather talk about what’s going on with y’all;-)


I figured. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You said you’d post a picture ... you better not forget us!!!


I haven't forgotten. The crested gecko will be tomorrow. But here are the worms, the repashy bug burger, my dubia roaches ( I was very happy as there were a few bigger ones. Which means I don't have to wait as long before they can start breeding. And the turkistan roaches. I don't like them, the look too much like cockroaches.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You said you’d post a picture ... you better not forget us!!!


And this is my back ground project for phoenix.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> I haven't forgotten. The crested gecko will be tomorrow. But here are the worms, the repashy bug burger, my dubia roaches ( I was very happy as there were a few bigger ones. Which means I don't have to wait as long before they can start breeding. And the turkistan roaches. I don't like them, the look too much like cockroaches.


I just put my phone in front of Affina showing her the bugs and she tried to get them attacking my phone with her ikky sticky tongue ???


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> And this is my back ground project for phoenix.


Oops. I forgot to attach the photo.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I just realized that I think today i just crossed over the 10,000 posting marker. ??. Not quite as verbose as @CarolM who has 3k more & joined up three years later!


Well done. And I just talk too much. Lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

damn it. I hoped I had one of her eating but yet again failed ??


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I just put my phone in front of Affina showing her the bugs and she tried to get them attacking my phone with her ikky sticky tongue ???


Whaha. Sorry Affina.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> damn it. I hoped I had one of her eating but yet again failed ??


Lol. They never accommodate our wishes.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> damn it. I hoped I had one of her eating but yet again failed ??


U should be ashamed of urself! Show some hustle


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another hot day. From looking back at the June temps inside our Sully‘s outside enclosure, it varied a lot based on the outside temps, but maintained a minimum of 80 F by the RHP. But now, in the heat of July, the outdoor enclosure, even though it is double insulated, really heats up in the hot afternoond. Don’t worry, Sully is chillin in the shade during the hottest parts of the day.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U should be ashamed of urself! Show some hustle


I’m ashamed. I’m very ashamed ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Lol. They never accommodate our wishes.


I keep trying to get one with little mouth open and tongue out ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I keep trying to get one with little mouth open and tongue out ?


I won't even tell you how many photos I took trying to get that. ?? Way too many to mention.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I keep trying to get one with little mouth open and tongue out ?


I give u some advice cause its ur bday. Take a video w ur phone and then u can screen shot some pics out of the vid. Ur bound to get him with his mouth open


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I give u some advice cause its ur bday. Take a video w ur phone and then u can screen shot some pics out of the vid. Ur bound to get him with his mouth open


I’ve already tried that lol. Pumpkin seems to know what I’m trying to do. She isn’t stupid that for sure haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> I won't even tell you how many photos I took trying to get that. ?? Way too many to mention.


I might set up a water proof camera in her enclosure and get her that way ???


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I might set up a water proof camera in her enclosure and get her that way ???


Where there a will, there's a way!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Where there a will, there's a way!!


I’ll get her. I’m determined to lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Set the enclosure temps at 250 degrees... she’ll open her mouth ? Kidding! ...175 will do lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Set the enclosure temps at 250 degrees... she’ll open her mouth ? Kidding! ...175 will do lol


She’s munching away at grated carrot. I go near the enclosure and she walks off with a diva attitude like she wasn’t doing anything ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U gotta go into stealth mode


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Camo urself as a banana tree


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I said banana tree ?‍


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I said banana tree ?‍
> View attachment 301575


With a costume like that, you might get @ALDABRAMAN's herd to follow after you! Apparently they're interested in red... Preferably red fruity things.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> With a costume like that, you might get @ALDABRAMAN's herd to follow after you! Apparently they're interested in red... Preferably red fruity things.


Make sure u dont get a sunburn then ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pssst... @maggie3fan where are you!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I haven't forgotten. The crested gecko will be tomorrow. But here are the worms, the repashy bug burger, my dubia roaches ( I was very happy as there were a few bigger ones. Which means I don't have to wait as long before they can start breeding. And the turkistan roaches. I don't like them, the look too much like cockroaches.


And all I wanted to see was the gecko ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> And all I wanted to see was the gecko ???


The roaches and worms ate him


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The roaches and worms ate him


? I’m having a girly moment?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> ? I’m having a girly moment?


Im not going to cvs to get pads!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Gotta go!


I think I hear my momma calling;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok let me get a buzz first haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not going to cvs to get pads!!!



I almost snorted!!!!???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I almost snorted!!!!???


My day is complete


----------



## EllieMay

So I noticed a couple weeks back that Crusher had a little “pin hole” in the growth between his scutes... now I’m seeing space around the sides of the back center scute.. what is the deal with this guy???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My day is complete


Wait!!! Almost???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So I noticed a couple weeks back that Crusher had a little “pin hole” in the growth between his scutes... now I’m seeing space around the sides of the back center scute.. what is the deal with this guy???
> View attachment 301593


Poor pickles was not blessed haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So I noticed a couple weeks back that Crusher had a little “pin hole” in the growth between his scutes... now I’m seeing space around the sides of the back center scute.. what is the deal with this guy???
> View attachment 301593


Im not a pro but im thinking just being outside fulltime in the sun


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait!!! Almost???


Yeap... I laughed out loud but the snort didn’t actually come... I’ll get a beer..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yeap... I laughed out loud but the snort didn’t actually come... I’ll get a beer..


I see ur gonna make me wrk today.. im up to the challenge! I call ur bluff and raise you


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Poor pickles was not blessed haha



Pickles is very blessed... he’s large and in charge.. and perfectly smooth like your Jack.. Crusher is his brother.. raised in identical enclosures, never together...and he’s bumpy and half the size, and now has canyons.... WTF... and their coloring is totally opposite too.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I see ur gonna make me wrk today.. im up to the challenge! I call ur bluff and raise you



I happen to have a pretty good poker face....?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The roaches and worms ate him


Worms are freaky things YACK. Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not a pro but im thinking just being outside fulltime in the sun



I think your pretty close....but, he has lots of shade in his enclosure... he does seem to enjoy basking more though... he’s a conundrum!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Pickles is very blessed... he’s large and in charge.. and perfectly smooth like your Jack.. Crusher is his brother.. raised in identical enclosures, never together...and he’s bumpy and half the size, and now has canyons.... WTF... and their coloring is totally opposite too.


U missed the pinhole joke smh


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U missed the pinhole joke smh


Lmao! Guess it’s hard to be up to the challenge if I miss all the jokes..sometimes I’m as slow as my WiFi... but I get it now.. no snort though ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Worms are freaky things YACK. Lol


How bout snakes? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao! Guess it’s hard to be up to the challenge if I miss all the jokes..sometimes I’m as slow as my WiFi... but I get it now.. no snort though ?


Im just getting started


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Argh,. *swats Jay*

EllieMay:: Where does one order a "good" man? My requirements aren't large.
-Handy
-Likes motors(VROOM!)
-Camping/fishing/hunting
-Reptiles
-Dogs
- conversation/discussion.

LOL.. Maybe I should go back to the "dark" side..

Chocolate is gonna be my answer for what ails me today..
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im just getting started


Good.... i found my light up coozie Incase the sun goes down..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Argh,. *swats Jay*
> 
> EllieMay:: Where does one order a "good" man? My requirements aren't large.
> -Handy
> -Likes motors(VROOM!)
> -Camping/fishing/hunting
> -Reptiles
> -Dogs
> - conversation/discussion.
> 
> LOL.. Maybe I should go back to the "dark" side..
> 
> Chocolate is gonna be my answer for what ails me today..
> -Meg


One question. If u roll a marble down ur back would it go straight down and hit ur heel or would it hit a ramp before it got there?


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Argh,. *swats Jay*
> 
> EllieMay:: Where does one order a "good" man? My requirements aren't large.
> -Handy
> -Likes motors(VROOM!)
> -Camping/fishing/hunting
> -Reptiles
> -Dogs
> - conversation/discussion.
> 
> LOL.. Maybe I should go back to the "dark" side..
> 
> Chocolate is gonna be my answer for what ails me today..
> -Meg



Oh hey Meg! Your right on time! Pull up a chair and let’s have a beer and talk about this... 
First, you must understand that you don’t need a man and that there might not be any such thing as a good one.. After believing that, there is no let down and you can enjoy the reality!

Also, don’t sell yourself short.. let large be a requirement!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> One question. If u roll a marble down ur back would it go straight down and hit ur heel or would it hit a ramp before it got there?


*swats* I swear to the Gods you are rotten.

-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh hey Meg! Your right on time! Pull up a chair and let’s have a beer and talk about this...
> First, you must understand that you don’t need a man and that there might not be any such thing as a good one.. After believing that, there is no let down and you can enjoy the reality!


Oh i see.. ur helping me out. So when i let her down hahaha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Oh hey Meg! Your right on time! Pull up a chair and let’s have a beer and talk about this...
> First, you must understand that you don’t need a man and that there might not be any such thing as a good one.. After believing that, there is no let down and you can enjoy the reality!
> 
> Also, don’t sell yourself short.. let large be a requirement!



Large!!! I knew you were gonna get that one. I have a BOB for those needs.

Nah.. I know.. I was alone before this one for 3years? and I did just fine. Just frustrating as all get out. Meg has needs you know. LOL

-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh i see.. ur helping me out. So when i let her down hahaha


I did tell her to set her sights “large”!


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Large!!! I knew you were gonna get that one. I have a BOB for those needs.
> 
> Nah.. I know.. I was alone before this one for 3years? and I did just fine. Just frustrating as all get out. Meg has needs you know. LOL
> 
> -Meg



I like her Jay!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meg meg meg marsha marsha marsha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meg meg meg marsha marsha marsha


Geez what are you doing!!! I’m trying to help you here ??? 
If you can’t remember their names, stick with Baby!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Geez what are you doing!!! I’m trying to help you here ???
> If you can’t remember their names, stick with Baby!!!


Wtf! Ur suppose to snort not me


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wtf! Ur suppose to snort not me


See ya, raise ya one;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Ok.. Gotta go feed.. be back shortly


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I feel like im at the dentist without the laughing gas


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Nooo.. She left me alone with --him--


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Nooo.. She left me alone with --him--


Evil laugh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok do the marble test and tell me the results ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok do the marble test and tell me the results ?


WHY?? I don't have Kardashian bootie..
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come on.. im not asking for miracles here hahaha and eww i hate her lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I think it would be more impressive if I could keep one bouncing or one balanced.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I think it would be more impressive if I could keep one bouncing or one balanced.


Ok.. u just surprised me with that comment


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Shouldn't be surprised by anything that comes out of my mouth. I hung out with Maggie in PMland for months after I joined the site. Maggie and I have the common background of having been "wild" women for awhile. 
I still dance every day,, Read between the lines. I was never a ballet professional. LOL
-Meg


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Nooo.. She left me alone with --him--


He likes hunting/camping/fishing...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> He likes hunting/camping/fishing...


Yes love f***ing! Wth damn spell check


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on.. im not asking for miracles here hahaha and eww i hate her lol


Maybe you _can_ dig your way out of that one.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im digging the wrong way hahha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I feel like im at the dentist without the laughing gas


Oh that’s rough!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Nooo.. She left me alone with --him--



I’m baaaaack!!! ( is that an evil laugh I hear in the back ground???)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> He likes hunting/camping/fishing...


And DANCING


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> And DANCING


Oh i can dance! Im pretty fly for a white guy lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im digging the wrong way hahha



Yeap... gotta wiggle the worm to catch the fish


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yeap... gotta wiggle the worm to catch the fish


Well i know one fish i aint catching lmao


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im digging the wrong way hahha


You got that closet cleaned out yet?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

That's where he's digging, right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You got that closet cleaned out yet?


Im outa the closet


----------



## saleena.lewis

I have a 6 year old bearded dragon that i have had since she was a baby her name is jade!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

All the innuendo is giving me a headache... LOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! What a change of subject hahaha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i know one fish i aint catching lmao


Worm too small?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its cute


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i know one fish i aint catching lmao


It’s a big sea!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> You got that closet cleaned out yet?



I was thinking the same thing... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It’s a big sea!!


With a lot of seamen


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sea men


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> All the innuendo is giving me a headache... LOL



Ibuprofen ( or something stronger) can be provided at the bar;-)


----------



## EllieMay

saleena.lewis said:


> I have a 6 year old bearded dragon that i have had since she was a baby her name is jade!



We would love to see her and break up our lurid conversations;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Smh pads and ibuprofen.. ill just stay single


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its cute



Please never say that again....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kidding.. it can pick up peanuts. Is that better?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smh pads and ibuprofen.. ill just stay single



At this rate you may... I could have possibly bitten off more than I can chew.... though no one would believe you if you repeat it ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I haven't forgotten. The crested gecko will be tomorrow. But here are the worms, the repashy bug burger, my dubia roaches ( I was very happy as there were a few bigger ones. Which means I don't have to wait as long before they can start breeding. And the turkistan roaches. I don't like them, the look too much like cockroaches.


I'll be watching.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kidding.. it can pick up peanuts. Is that better?



Mooooving on,,, ! At least we know that you will always stay true to yourself ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> At this rate you may... I could have possibly bitten off more than I can chew.... though no one would believe you if you repeat it ?


Ive got five words for you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Six hahaha my damn math skills showing up again


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I almost snorted!!!!???


Hay and I missed all the almost snorting cause of my phone. I did get a new one...?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Six hahaha my damn math skills showing up again


I think you are the greatest...

Yes, that must be it;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hay and I missed all the almost snorting cause of my phone. I did get a new one...?


No mam... your right on time ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’m gonna get off to bed. It’s 12:41am here. I don’t usually go bed this time but I’m gonna curl up and watch something on Netflix if I can find a decent horror movie.
Good night folks. Take care and chat soon.???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How bout snakes? Lol


Snakes ? are alright. But worms hell no. At least with snakes you can see the eyes and mouth ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m gonna get off to bed. It’s 12:41am here. I don’t usually go bed this time but I’m gonna curl up and watch something on Netflix if I can find a decent horror movie.
> Good night folks. Take care and chat soon.???


Gnight and happy bday again!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Six hahaha my damn math skills showing up again


WOW ? you have skills? Dang who would have thought ???.


Sorry couldn’t resist a giggle before I went to bed ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I think you are the greatest...
> 
> Yes, that must be it;-)


Aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Snakes ? are alright. But worms hell no. At least with snakes you can see the eyes and mouth ?


At least one eye hahhaha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At least one eye hahhaha


Oml I swear you get worse ???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> No mam... your right on time ???


Well... I can't get a dang short cut to the CDR yet. I'm po'd.? But I get to read a bit more. I don't even know what to think of that!?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I wish this forum had an app. Or does it ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> WOW ? you have skills? Dang who would have thought ???.
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn’t resist a giggle before I went to bed ?


Don't worry he deserves it. He gets us all snorting.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Mystic:: Used to.. Josh(creator) unfortunately had to kill it.. October of 2019






The Tortoise Forum App is going to be disabled on Oct 1, 2019


I know many of you use the TFO Branded App and Tapatalk App and I have tried to keep it working as long as possible. I recently learned that Tapatalk has started to store user information from forums and sell advertising based upon this information. We don't sell your information and I don't...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Don't worry he deserves it. He gets us all snorting.


??. I’ll keep that in mind and won’t be as nice next time then tehehehehe


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Mystic:: Used to.. Josh(creator) unfortunately had to kill it.. October of 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tortoise Forum App is going to be disabled on Oct 1, 2019
> 
> 
> I know many of you use the TFO Branded App and Tapatalk App and I have tried to keep it working as long as possible. I recently learned that Tapatalk has started to store user information from forums and sell advertising based upon this information. We don't sell your information and I don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


Used to have an app? Awwww man why did it have to go ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sweet dreams. Dont let the crocodiles bite


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Used to have an app? Awwww man why did it have to go ??


He knew u were coming


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sweet dreams. Dont let the crocodiles bite


Your miles away on other side of pond so I have NO worries about that ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Your miles away on other side of pond so I have NO worries about that ?


Im a good swimmer


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He knew u were coming


Sure it wasn’t you trying to be funny? ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Even with 2 toes


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im a good swimmer


My bearded dragon will be on guard. pumpkin ? too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> My bearded dragon will be on guard. pUmpkin? too


Pfft ill just aim my camera at her.. shes out haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft ill just aim my camera at her.. shes out haha


Damn ?. Pumpkin may run Affina won’t she’s a poser ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Throw a cricket to her keep her busy


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> ??. I’ll keep that in mind and won’t be as nice next time then tehehehehe


By the by... I thought we were putting you to sleep. So sorry that we are keeping you up.??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aint nobody got time for that


Lmao!! There it is,,, after the laugh there was the snort as I try to inhale!,,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> By the by... I thought we were putting you to sleep. So sorry that we are keeping you up.??


I don’t sleep ? and Netflix is full of ?. I don’t mind. No need for apologies.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner


I made myself a chicken dinner for myself for my dinner ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t sleep ? and Netflix is full of ?. I don’t mind. No need for apologies.


I watched phone booth on netflix im not proud of it


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Throw a cricket to her keep her busy


Ha sucker. Affina isn’t a fan of crickets ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im a good swimmer



You can’t tell them upfront you bite!! Have I not taught you anything yet??? SMH


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I watched phone booth on netflix im not proud of it


I watched ten minutes of it last night and turned it off as it bored the hell outta me. 
I was going to jump on Xbox play some cod. But I don’t know if I can be bothered ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You can’t tell them upfront you bite!! Have I not taught you anything yet??? SMH


Damnit! I suck


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner


I’ve been gotten!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’ve been gotten!!!


Its ok.. better to be gotten than forgotten


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damn im romantical


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

How am I a well known member already ?. I joined 12th July. And only been talking since I got pumpkin 3/4 days ago. Yikes ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn im romantical


A man romantical. BAHAHAHAHAHAHA. now THATS funny ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> A man romantical. BAHAHAHAHAHAHA. now THATS funny ???


Yeah.. ill light a candle while i smack ur *ss ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ok.. better to be gotten than forgotten


I don’t think that always applies.... lol

Hey...how’s your sleeve coming along.???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. ill light a candle while i smack ur *ss ?


Oml ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think that always applies.... lol
> 
> Hey...how’s your sleeve coming along.???


Its pushed back to novembrr because of the job situation


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. ill light a candle while i smack ur *ss ?


I can’t breath ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its pushed back to novembrr because of the job situation


Oooh you having a sleeve done? Noice


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I can’t breath ??


Sorry i took ur breath away.. i have that affect on worm haters hahha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its pushed back to novembrr because of the job situation


That’s along time!!! What’s the deal???


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooh you having a sleeve done? Noice


Show her... it’s really nice;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That’s along time!!! What’s the deal???


It was me pushing it back. Because im gonna be crazy busy


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Show her... it’s really nice;-)


Hell yeah show me show me. I want a sleeve on my left arm. But not sure what to have yet


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> How am I a well known member already ?. I joined 12th July. And only been talking since I got pumpkin 3/4 days ago. Yikes ?


Cause. ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Cause. ??


Awwwww. You guys making me blush ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry i took ur breath away.. i have that affect on worm haters hahha


Hahaha. Keep dreaming ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hahaha. Keep dreaming ??


Dont curse me with nightmares!!! Haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont curse me with nightmares!!! Haha


I just did lol I’ll be your BIGGEST nightmare. Muahahahahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I just did lol I’ll be your BIGGEST nightmare. Muahahahahaha


Do u have any marbles laying around?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Do u have any marbles laying around?


Can’t say that I do.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Can’t say that I do.


Thats right.. u lost ur marbles


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats right.. u lost ur marbles


I lost my marbles years ago. So I keep being told so that’s nothing knew ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damn.. we should all go to the strip club and get lit


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn.. we should all go to the strip club and get lit


I think I’ll pass on that one lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok lets see which applicants are in hahahha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok lets see which applicants are in hahahha


I’m on me Xbox game raging at call of duty ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just kiddin.. i havent been there in years... months... hrs hahhaa


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just kiddin.. i havent been there in years... months... hrs hahhaa


You say that with a “hahaha” on end which tells me different ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> You say that with a “hahaha” on end which tells me different ?


No seriously. I dont do that. I go to church everyday


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn.. we should all go to the strip club and get lit


Ain’t nobody got time for that ????

Nope.. never gets old


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No seriously. I dont do that. I go to church everyday


?. Are you trying to say your a good boy?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No seriously. I dont do that. I go to church everyday


Ummm what church??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> ?. Are you trying to say your a good boy?


Of course. Im a virgin believe it or not


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Ummm what church??


Tortoise forum church ?


----------



## EllieMay

There’s a storm coming!!! Lightning first!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ummm what church??


I just go for the wine hahha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Of course. Im a virgin believe it or not


Bahahaha sorry but I don’t believe that for a second. Said the man who bites ?????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Bahahaha sorry but I don’t believe that for a second. Said the man who bites ?????


I bite because of the frustration


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

?? just had an American on Xbox telling me to keep talking cos he LOVVVEEEES the English accent. Ummmm xbox off me thinks. 
I was only telling a dumb a$$ zombie to shift out the way ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I bite because of the frustration


I don’t want to know what frustration you have ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t want to know what frustration you have ??


Duh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> ?? just had an American on Xbox telling me to keep talking cos he LOVVVEEEES the English accent. Ummmm xbox off me thinks.
> I was only telling a dumb a$$ zombie to shift out the way ?


Hes 13 ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Duh


How rude lol ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes 13 ?


Nope he said he’s 43 and In San Antonio Texas ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes 13 ?


He’s followed me on Xbox and messaged me with what i presume is his number ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Nope he said he’s 43 and In San Antonio Texas ??


Damn! Might be elliemays husband


----------



## EllieMay

Meanwhile in the pasture ...





I turned the horse out and the little buck behind the red gate caught his attention.. they nosed around and bucked and jumped.. and yet here they still are


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill be over to brush ur horses soon ellie hahhaha


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Nope he said he’s 43 and In San Antonio Texas ??


Definitely not.. he’s not in San Antonio and he only flirts with the chicks on Linkdin)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn! Might be elliemays husband


I’ve blocked. Not even replied to him.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Meanwhile in the pasture ...
> View attachment 301612
> View attachment 301613
> View attachment 301614
> 
> 
> I turned the horse out and the little buck behind the red gate caught his attention.. they nosed around and bucked and jumped.. and yet here they still are


X breeding is forbidden here! Dont let tom see this


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill be over to brush ur horses soon ellie hahhaha


Well the pictures posted really crappy.. I had to make them small to keep them straight and you can’t even really see the deer ?

By heyyyy.. I’ll check my schedule!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve blocked. Not even replied to him.


Just kidding. It was me smh


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Definitely not.. he’s not in San Antonio and he only flirts with the chicks on Linkdin)


Think the dude was trying to impress me with Spanish ?. He got told by another player to shush. 
I heard Mexican. Then he told me to carry on Talking as he loves the English accent. Said he’s 43 in San Antonio Texas. 
I left. The freak followed me and messaged me with what I presumed his number. I’ve blocked. Now I remember why I don’t go on Xbox often lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just kidding. It was me smh


Won’t be you. You don’t know my Xbox GT ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Won’t be you. You don’t know my Xbox GT ?


Ihateworms_andlove1eyedsnakesgamergirl


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ihateworms_andlove1eyedsnakesgamergirl


No lmao but good guess ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ihateworms_andlove1eyedsnakesgamergirl


Lmao!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> You may find a construction crew cementing in that hole so that it can never be used again!


The problem with that is you will need to find which corner I am in this round room.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Think the dude was trying to impress me with Spanish ?. He got told by another player to shush.
> I heard Mexican. Then he told me to carry on Talking as he loves the English accent. Said he’s 43 in San Antonio Texas.
> I left. The freak followed me and messaged me with what I presumed his number. I’ve blocked. Now I remember why I don’t go on Xbox often lol


I can’t do any online gaming because I can only get satellite internet... I wouldn’t anyway.. I’m old school and Ike Mario and Yoshi.. but my son would really love to play fortnight... I’m secretly glad he can’t.. he’s a genius at Ark Survival and he’s only 6.. no online for him though!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> The problem with that is you will need to find which corner I am in this round room.


I ain’t scared to poke a jellyfish Ray!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I can’t do any online gaming because I can only get satellite internet... I wouldn’t anyway.. I’m old school and Ike Mario and Yoshi.. but my son would really love to play fortnight... I’m secretly glad he can’t.. he’s a genius at Ark Survival and he’s only 6.. no online for him though!


Im still playing ATARI


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I bite because of the frustration


Now if you were a canine, there's a dog trainer we could talk to... ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I ain’t scared to poke a jellyfish Ray!


Oh yeah, I forgot about the jellyfish!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Now if you were a canine, there's a dog trainer we could talk to... ?


I wouldnt understand him lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I can’t do any online gaming because I can only get satellite internet... I wouldn’t anyway.. I’m old school and Ike Mario and Yoshi.. but my son would really love to play fortnight... I’m secretly glad he can’t.. he’s a genius at Ark Survival and he’s only 6.. no online for him though!


My favorite was Donkey Kong!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im still playing ATARI


I am going to come steal that and make a butt load of money!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about the jellyfish!


I am here to remind you))


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Of course. Im a virgin believe it or not


Suddenly I find myself looking for a Face Palm icon among the "Like" choices...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I can’t do any online gaming because I can only get satellite internet... I wouldn’t anyway.. I’m old school and Ike Mario and Yoshi.. but my son would really love to play fortnight... I’m secretly glad he can’t.. he’s a genius at Ark Survival and he’s only 6.. no online for him though!



i can’t stand that fortnight game. 
I did play ark survival. But got board. I’m into my cod games. And Doom. I’m currently playing doom eternal. The new one.
I play a few other games too.
But wow for a 6 year old that’s impressive. 
I struggle to find decent folk on Xbox to chill With. Most are just idiots who mess around. Don’t get me wrong I’m all for banter a laugh and a giggle. But when they start the “baby come here” That ?is NOT happening. I leave and just come off Xbox. 
thing is not many female gamers. So the guys get all excited. And some competitive. Some even walk away with tail between there legs when They get show up by a female gamer who is better than them ??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> There’s a storm coming!!! Lightning first!


Are you getting thunder too? That's my favorite part of a storm. Hope you're safely away from a hurricane.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I am here to remind you))


Thanks,


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My favorite was Donkey Kong!


Ummm YEAHHH!!! I got my son the Nintendo switch and you can get all of those games.. I don’t have a lot of time but I have played the first two levels.. he likes the PlayStation better so I’m not sure I didn’t buy it for me ? I suck now though...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Are you getting thunder too? That's my favorite part of a storm. Hope you're safely away from a hurricane.


I am safe Cathie! I meant that lightning was going to strike Chubbs down for his lying mouth ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

It’s 2:40am. It’s been a blast but I’m going to TRY and get some well needed beauty sleep.
thank you all for the birthday wishes. It truly means a lot. 
And for the laughs and giggles ?.
take care all of you and stay safe.
chat soon.
good night ☺☺??☺☺


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The problem with that is you will need to find which corner I am in this round room.


Hello.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> The problem with that is you will need to find which corner I am in this round room.


If you ever want to hide in the CDR, make sure you aren't standing near any kind of trouble, because if there's any trouble at all to get into around here, @Chubbs the tegu will find it. He's like a bloodhound.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I am safe Cathie! I meant that lightning was going to strike Chubbs down for his lying mouth ?


Ok. I get it that he's hot but... well maybe a bit of thunder adds to the cooling process also.????


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I get it that he's hot but... well maybe a bit of thunder adds to the cooling process also.????


Lol!! You made me snort too!!! Ain’t nobody said nothing about HOT!!! ????. But yeah, I’ll agree that he needs cooling down some


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Wow, I’ve been gone for a couple of hours and there’s already 18 more pages. We must have nothing to do, I include myself in that assumption because I’ve just been watching t.v.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

You know what, that’s more of a cold hard fact.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! You made me snort too!!! Ain’t nobody said nothing about HOT!!! ????. But yeah, I’ll agree that he needs cooling down some


Yes he did. He was wanting to go to a strip club with someone. I saw it with my own eyes.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@Pastel Tortie ! Join the party here!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

It’s always a party here, jeez you people must never sleep. Me I’m getting older and sleepier.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Pastel Tortie ! Join the party here!


Here we go!! He’s got more smack to talk!!! We need you Anne!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats what i meant Anne! Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Pastel Tortie ! Join the party here!


You found trouble, didn't you?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And Kris @Lokkje


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s always a party here, jeez you people must never sleep. Me I’m getting older and sleepier.


I am having to give my son meds every hour until 10... I’m keeping myself occupied..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You found trouble, didn't you?


There u are! What u doing?? Come join the cool kids


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s always a party here, jeez you people must never sleep. Me I’m getting older and sleepier.


We're in enough time zones that it doesn't stay quiet in here for long...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s always a party here, jeez you people must never sleep. Me I’m getting older and sleepier.


Join the party and stop whining haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lets play a game


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Sorry Chubbs, I’m going to go and watch more t.v. The only partially civilized thing to do around here. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lets play a game


Pooh yes.. what are we playing??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry Chubbs, I’m going to go and watch more t.v. The only partially civilized thing to do around here. See you all tomorrow.


Ur loss. We will miss u so much


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There u are! What u doing?? Come join the cool kids


You're implying I'm not cool? Hey, I can be downright frigid! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Pooh yes.. what are we playing??


Ok we will describe someone and guess who were talking bout


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And Kris @Lokkje


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok we will describe someone and guess who were talking bout


Mmmm... I see this going bad.. lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Great song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're implying I'm not cool? Hey, I can be downright frigid! ?


U are kinda cool  thats y i called u here


----------



## EllieMay

So are you starting this game??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok ill start. Easy one. “Im going kayaking today”


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And Kris @Lokkje


I'm not sure she's going to feel up to company right now, but we'll be glad when she does. She just had to say a final goodbye to someone very special, and I'm sure it's a very difficult time.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Mmmm... I see this going bad.. lol


Yeah, I'm still running a risk assessment on this one. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chicken sh*ts hahhhha


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm not sure she's going to feel up to company right now, but we'll be glad when she does. She just had to say a final goodbye to someone very special, and I'm sure it's a very difficult time.


That’s right! Well I’m thinking strong thoughts for her now too. It sucks. Sending you prayers @Lokkje


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes hope shes ok. Just sent her a message


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U are kinda cool  thats y i called u here


At least he doesn't think I'm a walking computer. That's an improvement over high school, anyhow! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Well I can answer that one because it’s easy!
We all know Mark.. 

So here’s the next one...
I’ve got a good song for you today!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least he doesn't think I'm a walking computer. That's an improvement over high school, anyhow! ?


Come on! I didnt say u wernt a nerd.. i said ur cool in here hahha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well I can answer that one because it’s easy!
> We all know Mark..
> 
> So here’s the next one...
> I’ve got a good song for you today!


Hmmm bea?


----------



## EllieMay

I posted a new pic in the new what do you look like thread and I absolutely love the glasses I’m wearing! My brother loves to make fun of me and says I look like the blond headed hair dresser in Steel Magnolias... I can’t remember her name though!! Nothing wrong with some nerd!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well I can answer that one because it’s easy!
> We all know Mark..
> 
> So here’s the next one...
> I’ve got a good song for you today!


Is this person doing the singing?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is this person doing the singing?


Yeapp


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hmmm bea?


That was my guess, too. Sabine. Bee.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Am i right????


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Am i right????


Of course. It’s your turn. Anne got it right too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok.. follow my instructions or ur tortoise will die a slow horrible death!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok.. follow my instructions or ur tortoise will die a slow horrible death!!!


Sounds like doom and gloom when you put it like that. Maybe we need to call a dog trainer on you after all.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U guys suck at this lol u guys using flip phones still?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U got it Anne. Ur turn


----------



## EllieMay

I got distracted ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I got distracted ?
> View attachment 301623
> View attachment 301624


Stinky ferrets sooo cute


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Next one...

I have more energy than you folks half my age!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stinky ferrets sooo cute


Cleanest ferrets in the whole USA.. still stinky though.. luv them


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Next one...
> 
> I have more energy than you folks half my age!


Carol?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Carol?


Yvonne!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was gonna say that!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Well???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Yvonne!


That's the one! I wasn't sure if the clue would be too vague or not.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's the one! I wasn't sure if the clue would be too vague or not.


So next one...

Gotta go, NASCAR’s on!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So next one...
> 
> Gotta go, NASCAR’s on!


Maggie!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> So next one...
> 
> Gotta go, NASCAR’s on!


Maggie


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maggie!


Hey!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maggie!


Of course!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje! I beat u lol


----------



## Lokkje

For everyone who posted up nice things about my beloved punky thank you very much. You guys are cheering me up with all of the fun in CDR


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Maggie


Hey! Glad you could make it


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lokkje! I beat u lol


Story of my life. Always the bridesmaid never the bride.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nice to have u back!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> For everyone who posted up nice things about my beloved punky thank you very much. You guys are cheering me up with all of the fun in CDR


It was wild in here earlier!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U joining the game?


----------



## Lokkje

One small indulgence about my baby. This is my absolute favorite picture of my punky and me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Story of my life. Always the bridesmaid never the bride.


Don't tell @Chubbs the tegu that... He might propose. He's been finding plenty of trouble this evening.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't tell @Chubbs the tegu that... He might propose. He's been finding plenty of trouble this evening.


Seek and ye shall find and all


----------



## Pastel Tortie

We're just lucky he hasn't caused an international incident!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> One small indulgence about my baby. This is my absolute favorite picture of my punky and me.


Beautiful! Both of you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> One small indulgence about my baby. This is my absolute favorite picture of my punky and me.


Aww just think of the happy times


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> We're just lucky he hasn't caused an international incident!


I think it may be coming!!!! Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful! Both of you


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It was wild in here earlier!!!


Yes! EllieMay causing trouble


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I think it may be coming!!!! Lol


That may depend on whether he bites or not.


----------



## Lokkje

You guys are sweet.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! EllieMay causing trouble


IT WASNT ME!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje is my screen saver on my phone


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> That may depend on whether he bites or not.


True.... it’s like turning on my favorite soap opera


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lokkje is my screen saver on my phone


My horse???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lokkje is my screen saver on my phone


Well she just did you a favor I’m sure!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah.. now i ruined my phone in the shower


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hahaha


----------



## Lokkje

I didn’t know you showered


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just kidding.. it was the bathtub


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I didn’t know you showered


I do on Wednesdays and may


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. now i ruined my phone in the shower


Your such an ***


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Your such an ***


Fox?


----------



## Lokkje

***?


----------



## EllieMay

Welllll... I appreciate the entertainment friends, but I’ve got to go... my Body works on the suns schedule.. and while it’s holding out for me tonight, it won’t forgive me in the morning. Y’all have a good night!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Welllll... I appreciate the entertainment friends, but I’ve got to go... my Body works on the suns schedule.. and while it’s holding out for me tonight, it won’t forgive me in the morning. Y’all have a good night!


Night.. the pleasures been all urs


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> ***?


Since it got sensored, I get you got it


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Night.. the pleasures been all urs


I don’t mind being selfish))


----------



## Lokkje

Si! Culo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

God.. u guys are getting me in many languages now


----------



## Lokkje

Hmmm. El asno 
Overcome political correctness by change of language.


----------



## Lokkje

Unfortunately now I have to go work on charts so everybody have fun.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Hmmm. El asno
> Overcome political correctness by change of language.
> Ur so sweet! Sounds so much nicer lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Unfortunately now I have to go work on charts so everybody have fun.


See ya doc. Glad to see u back


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And all I wanted to see was the gecko ???


LOL.. Be careful what you ask for. ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The roaches and worms ate him


Hey, don't jinx my gecko before it has even arrived.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So I noticed a couple weeks back that Crusher had a little “pin hole” in the growth between his scutes... now I’m seeing space around the sides of the back center scute.. what is the deal with this guy???
> View attachment 301593


I love the colours on your torts. Just absolutely gorgeous. "Gorgeous" seem to be my go to word lately. But it is apt none the less.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lmao! Guess it’s hard to be up to the challenge if I miss all the jokes..sometimes I’m as slow as my WiFi... but I get it now.. no snort though ?


I didn't get it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Geez what are you doing!!! I’m trying to help you here ???
> If you can’t remember their names, stick with Baby!!!


We need the put your head into your hands emoji. ?‍


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> See ya, raise ya one;-)


Girl Power!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hello.?


Damn I guess you found me. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im digging the wrong way hahha


Yeah, Stay away from China. They are the ones who introduced covid to the rest of the world.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Ummm YEAHHH!!! I got my son the Nintendo switch and you can get all of those games.. I don’t have a lot of time but I have played the first two levels.. he likes the PlayStation better so I’m not sure I didn’t buy it for me ? I suck now though...


I kinda remember if you hit it just right you get stuck at the bottom stair and keep bouncing there and you can rack up hundreds of lives.


----------



## CarolM

saleena.lewis said:


> I have a 6 year old bearded dragon that i have had since she was a baby her name is jade!


Welcome to the CDR rooms. 

Pull up an armadillo and Montgomery will be around with a beverage of your choice. If youfeel you need something stronger then look for the One Legged Pirate. Poke a Jelly fish to provide a little bit of light in your corner. And watch out for the Wooly Spider (if she exists) she may just swap your underwear with the itchy knitted kine when you are not looking.

Don't step on the Hedgehogs as it can be quite painful and bring a carrot the next time you visit to give to the Snow Leopard. she loves them and only eats carrots.

Oh and don't leave any reports, homework around otherwise @EllieMay 's homework hound will eat it.

I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa.

Enjoy the gossiping with a bunch of fun loving, match making, crazy international people who just like getting together to relieve the boredom in their lives or just need some down time.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We would love to see her and break up our lurid conversations;-)


Yes totally. As you guys totally lost me a couple of pages ago. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you ever want to hide in the CDR, make sure you aren't standing near any kind of trouble, because if there's any trouble at all to get into around here, @Chubbs the tegu will find it. He's like a bloodhound.


Sounds like me in my younger days. 
My moto was....... if your willing to take the consequences do it!?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wish this forum had an app. Or does it ?


It used to, but not anymore. I prefered the app before, it was much more user friendly and more convenient. But beggars cannot be choosers, so we will take what we can get.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ha sucker. Affina isn’t a fan of crickets ??


Nope, she likes roaches and worms.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I kinda remember if you hit it just right you get stuck at the bottom stair and keep bouncing there and you can rack up hundreds of lives.


Lmao! That’s right!!! In super Mario... level 3.. you have to catch the 2nd tortoise coming down the steps. Let him Get down to the 3rd step... ???


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am going to come steal that and make a butt load of money!!!


Take a marble with you, Jason will be distracted and you can steal it with no problems.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Suddenly I find myself looking for a Face Palm icon among the "Like" choices...


I was looking for that earlier as well. ?‍


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> i can’t stand that fortnight game.
> I did play ark survival. But got board. I’m into my cod games. And Doom. I’m currently playing doom eternal. The new one.
> I play a few other games too.
> But wow for a 6 year old that’s impressive.
> I struggle to find decent folk on Xbox to chill With. Most are just idiots who mess around. Don’t get me wrong I’m all for banter a laugh and a giggle. But when they start the “baby come here” That ?is NOT happening. I leave and just come off Xbox.
> thing is not many female gamers. So the guys get all excited. And some competitive. Some even walk away with tail between there legs when They get show up by a female gamer who is better than them ??


I don't play at all, but my sons play. I never had the patience or the dexterity to play. Liam plays online on his computer. I don't know what games he plays, but then he is 21 so I cannot really make tell me. and Jarrod does play the fortnight game with his friends on his PS4. But there is some kind of car game that he has been playing recently. I still have to ask him which one it is.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! You made me snort too!!! Ain’t nobody said nothing about HOT!!! ????. But yeah, I’ll agree that he needs cooling down some


Does anybody even know what Jason looks like?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


>


It did not play for me.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok ill start. Easy one. “Im going kayaking today”


Mark.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well I can answer that one because it’s easy!
> We all know Mark..
> 
> So here’s the next one...
> I’ve got a good song for you today!


Sabina. Also easy.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok.. follow my instructions or ur tortoise will die a slow horrible death!!!


I would not say that he is like that, but I do know who you are refering to. Tom. I just think you have the wrong idea. Besides I like him. Just saying.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I got distracted ?
> View attachment 301623
> View attachment 301624


Well, Hello there you beautiful things.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Next one...
> 
> I have more energy than you folks half my age!


Yvonne of course.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Carol?


Very sweet that you think that, but I just might be offended that you think I am that old. LOL Just how old do you think I am?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So next one...
> 
> Gotta go, NASCAR’s on!


mmmmm, Must be Maggie.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It was wild in here earlier!!!


You could say that again. I couldn't keep up.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> One small indulgence about my baby. This is my absolute favorite picture of my punky and me.


AAWWWW, Both of you are beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful! Both of you


SNAP!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. now i ruined my phone in the shower


Keep it clean guys, keep it clean.


----------



## CarolM

Wow, That took a little bit longer to catch up. You guys were certainly having fun. It is nice to see or NOT see the CDR so busy. I love it.

I think though that you guys scared off Mark, with all of your chatter. Too much flirting going on, and most of it I did not get. LOL Can you tell that I have been out of the game for a long time?

I am so excited and cannot wait for home time. My gecko should be there. I don't like waiting and have no patience for it. So the day must go quickly. Just saying.

I see that we are getting a few new members again, I hope they stay, otherwise the welcome message becomes tedious to do for someone who is not going to stay. And how will I explain that they need to use beans as their substrate?

So that is all from me Folks, but I will update you a little later once I get home and have had the chance to get aquinted with little Crestie. I haven't thought of a name yet, but crestie seems to be sticking. Jarrod however says that it is a lame name. So I will have to think about a name after I have seen my little Crestie.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Wow, That took a little bit longer to catch up. You guys were certainly having fun. It is nice to see or NOT see the CDR so busy. I love it.
> 
> I think though that you guys scared off Mark, with all of your chatter. Too much flirting going on, and most of it I did not get. LOL Can you tell that I have been out of the game for a long time?
> 
> I am so excited and cannot wait for home time. My gecko should be there. I don't like waiting and have no patience for it. So the day must go quickly. Just saying.
> 
> I see that we are getting a few new members again, I hope they stay, otherwise the welcome message becomes tedious to do for someone who is not going to stay. And how will I explain that they need to use beans as their substrate?
> 
> So that is all from me Folks, but I will update you a little later once I get home and have had the chance to get aquinted with little Crestie. I haven't thought of a name yet, but crestie seems to be sticking. Jarrod however says that it is a lame name. So I will have to think about a name after I have seen my little Crestie.



Carol. It’s easy to catch up, just fast forward 12 pages & start. You couldn't have missed too much. ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Does anybody even know what Jason looks like?


He posted a new pic on the what do you look like thread.. I think that’s why we’ve had so many new visitors lately ???


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow, That took a little bit longer to catch up. You guys were certainly having fun. It is nice to see or NOT see the CDR so busy. I love it.
> 
> I think though that you guys scared off Mark, with all of your chatter. Too much flirting going on, and most of it I did not get. LOL Can you tell that I have been out of the game for a long time?
> I’m excited for you!!! Can’t wait to see him too. Have a good day at work.
> I am so excited and cannot wait for home time. My gecko should be there. I don't like waiting and have no patience for it. So the day must go quickly. Just saying.
> 
> I see that we are getting a few new members again, I hope they stay, otherwise the welcome message becomes tedious to do for someone who is not going to stay. And how will I explain that they need to use beans as their substrate?
> 
> So that is all from me Folks, but I will update you a little later once I get home and have had the chance to get aquinted with little Crestie. I haven't thought of a name yet, but crestie seems to be sticking. Jarrod however says that it is a lame name. So I will have to think about a name after I have seen my little Crestie.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Hope everyone is off for a fine day today. Not a lot for me.. some work, constant watch on my kiddo, Critter time...can’t get outside too much right now until I get my kiddo back on track so it’s a little monotonous.. 
How bout y’all?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He posted a new pic on the what do you look like thread.. I think that’s why we’ve had so many new visitors lately ???


Mmmm, I am going to have to go and look. Just to see what everybody is so gaga over. Although I am still waiting to see what Mark looks like as well. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone is off for a fine day today. Not a lot for me.. some work, constant watch on my kiddo, Critter time...can’t get outside too much right now until I get my kiddo back on track so it’s a little monotonous..
> How bout y’all?


Big Hugs!!! Is he still struggling with the eye thing?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Wow, That took a little bit longer to catch up. You guys were certainly having fun. It is nice to see or NOT see the CDR so busy. I love it.
> 
> I think though that you guys scared off Mark, with all of your chatter. Too much flirting going on, and most of it I did not get. LOL Can you tell that I have been out of the game for a long time?
> 
> I am so excited and cannot wait for home time. My gecko should be there. I don't like waiting and have no patience for it. So the day must go quickly. Just saying.
> 
> I see that we are getting a few new members again, I hope they stay, otherwise the welcome message becomes tedious to do for someone who is not going to stay. And how will I explain that they need to use beans as their substrate?
> 
> So that is all from me Folks, but I will update you a little later once I get home and have had the chance to get aquinted with little Crestie. I haven't thought of a name yet, but crestie seems to be sticking. Jarrod however says that it is a lame name. So I will have to think about a name after I have seen my little Crestie.


So it seems that Crestie will be arriving tomorrow. The breeder said that he picked one that looked like it will be female and that it was a pretty one. And she is 3 months old. So I am going to have to be even more patient again for one more day. Sigh!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, Here are some pics of the 
ULA Atlas V Mars 2020 rocket launch this morning. 
It is carrying the land rover Perseverance to Mars. 
It was the fastest rocket I have ever watched. I usually have time to get pics going straight up before it makes a NE turn. 
This is the only pic I could get of the rocket?


This is the entrail which is much larger than usual.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Mmmm, I am going to have to go and look. Just to see what everybody is so gaga over. Although I am still waiting to see what Mark looks like as well. ?


Same!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Big Hugs!!! Is he still struggling with the eye thing?


Yes.. this time was by far the worst and now it’s coupled by a development of acute glaucoma...his eye pressure (I’m sure there was a term for that) got up to 55 which is hospitalization time.. so we had to get that down. It’s better now. Monday was a crap day full of doctors. I feel so helpless that he has to go thru this and I know it has to be so painful. You can’t reverse the damage done by this, only try and control it. We go to his specialist today and if the inflammation is down enough, we should be able to tell the extent of it... which I pray is minimal.. all of this while trying to get my dad sorted out has honestly shook me... on the up side, Jayden is feeling much better despite all.. he’s a trooper... Being here in the CDR and diverting my mind has done a lot for me. 

SOOO, let’s post some smack and be merry ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good after noon/morning everyone ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> We need the put your head into your hands emoji. ?‍


Along with the face palm for the "Like" choices.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So it seems that Crestie will be arriving tomorrow. The breeder said that he picked one that looked like it will be female and that it was a pretty one. And she is 3 months old. So I am going to have to be even more patient again for one more day. Sigh!!


Well hell... that sucks to have to wait another day! So is sexing Geckos like sexing tortoises? I hate when you read the ads of breeders or dealers trying to lead people into believing they are getting females! I wish they would have sent you a picture cause I will believe that it’s pretty


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> So it seems that Crestie will be arriving tomorrow. The breeder said that he picked one that looked like it will be female and that it was a pretty one. And she is 3 months old. So I am going to have to be even more patient again for one more day. Sigh!!


Awww no. I was hoping to see pictures of the beauty when I jumped on here. Hopefully tomorrow comes fast and you get your crestie


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, Here are some pics of the
> ULA Atlas V Mars 2020 rocket launch this morning.
> It is carrying the land rover Perseverance to Mars.
> It was the fastest rocket I have ever watched. I usually have time to get pics going straight up before it makes a NE turn.
> This is the only pic I could get of the rocket?
> View attachment 301645
> 
> This is the entrail which is much larger than usual.
> View attachment 301646


Good morning! That IS cool! I’m going to have to do some research because I want to know how big that Land Rover is.. I’m thinking full so size so that must be one heck of a rocket!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I think part of the reason we've been so chatty lately is that we've been _trying_ to be distracting.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think part of the reason we've been so chatty lately is that we've been _trying_ to be distracting.


Nothing wrong with a good chatter. Breaks the boredom ?. 
how are you anyway? Hope all is good. I’m just playing catch up. What’s this game you guys was playing ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes.. this time was by far the worst and now it’s coupled by a development of acute glaucoma...his eye pressure (I’m sure there was a term for that) got up to 55 which is hospitalization time.. so we had to get that down. It’s better now. Monday was a crap day full of doctors. I feel so helpless that he has to go thru this and I know it has to be so painful. You can’t reverse the damage done by this, only try and control it. We go to his specialist today and if the inflammation is down enough, we should be able to tell the extent of it... which I pray is minimal.. all of this while trying to get my dad sorted out has honestly shook me... on the up side, Jayden is feeling much better despite all.. he’s a trooper... Being here in the CDR and diverting my mind has done a lot for me.
> 
> SOOO, let’s post some smack and be merry ?


They also need a kiss emoji to choose from. Big kisses and hugs. I am so glad that Jayden is feeling better though and he does sound like a real trooper. Very brave boy.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Along with the face palm for the "Like" choices.


Yip that one. And maybe a snooze one too, oh and a kiss one as well. In fact why don't we just get the whole smorgas board on to choose from.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think part of the reason we've been so chatty lately is that we've been _trying_ to be distracting.


I haven’t put my armor on yet.. don’t make me cry! You are awesome Anne!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Yip that one. And maybe a snooze one too, oh and a kiss one as well. In fact why don't we just get the whole smorgas board on to choose from.


I agree! We need an emoji keyboard.. so many expressions there ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

They should have a separate chat app or something so members can chill and natter. That would be cool. I’m aware they had an app before and it got removed. I’m still gutted over that one.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well hell... that sucks to have to wait another day! So is sexing Geckos like sexing tortoises? I hate when you read the ads of breeders or dealers trying to lead people into believing they are getting females! I wish they would have sent you a picture cause I will believe that it’s pretty


LOL. yeah me too. But maybe surprises are good. Holding thumbs. I think they do need to be a little older than 3 months before you can see if it is male or female. The females are straight under their tails and the males have two bumps just under their tail where it meets their body.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> LOL. yeah me too. But maybe surprises are good. Holding thumbs. I think they do need to be a little older than 3 months before you can see if it is male or female. The females are straight under their tails and the males have two bumps just under their tail where it meets their body.


Think about 6 months to a year before you can actually tell if male or female. But don’t quote me on that.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I agree! We need an emoji keyboard.. so many expressions there ?


Totally, imagine we can then say it all with emoji.... ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> They should have a separate chat app or something so members can chill and natter. That would be cool. I’m aware they had an app before and it got removed. I’m still gutted over that one.


If they had a separate app then none of us would come on here to read the posts etc. We would be in the chat app all the time. Besides this is a chat thread. so it is seperated to a certain extent.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> LOL. yeah me too. But maybe surprises are good. Holding thumbs. I think they do need to be a little older than 3 months before you can see if it is male or female. The females are straight under their tails and the males have two bumps just under their tail where it meets their body.


Another thing is sometimes the females can form a fatty a bulge and be mistaken for a male. I think it is around 6 months of age that you can tell if male or female tho.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> If they had a separate app then none of us would come on here to read the posts etc. We would be in the chat app all the time. Besides this is a chat thread. so it is seperated to a certain extent.


Ahhh yes didn’t think of that. It’s been one of them days. Forgive me


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Think about 6 months to a year before you can actually tell if male or female. But don’t quote me on that.


oh wait, just another 3 months at least minimum.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> oh wait, just another 3 months at least minimum.


The male will have a bulge forming just under the tail. Female are flat. But some female can be mistaken for males if they form the fatty layers where a male bulge would be.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> The male will have a bulge forming just under the tail. Female are flat. But some female can be mistaken for males if they form the fatty layers where a male bulge would be.


?‍


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> oh wait, just another 3 months at least minimum.


3 months will fly by. And if it’s a male you will see a small bulge forming around 4 ISH months.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> ?‍


I’ve had reptiles most of my life. Tortoise is a new one for me. But geckos. Dragons. chameleons. I’m on it ?. 
ive been looking into getting another chameleon. I must be mad ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yes.. this time was by far the worst and now it’s coupled by a development of acute glaucoma...his eye pressure (I’m sure there was a term for that) got up to 55 which is hospitalization time.. so we had to get that down. It’s better now. Monday was a crap day full of doctors. I feel so helpless that he has to go thru this and I know it has to be so painful. You can’t reverse the damage done by this, only try and control it. We go to his specialist today and if the inflammation is down enough, we should be able to tell the extent of it... which I pray is minimal.. all of this while trying to get my dad sorted out has honestly shook me... on the up side, Jayden is feeling much better despite all.. he’s a trooper... Being here in the CDR and diverting my mind has done a lot for me.
> 
> SOOO, let’s post some smack and be merry ?


Wishing you all the best! Awkward hugs sent ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve had reptiles most of my life. Tortoise is a new one for me. But geckos. Dragons. chameleons. I’m on it ?.
> ive been looking into getting another chameleon. I must be mad ?


Nope, not really. I understand completely. If my husband would allow it, i would most probably end up like Tom and have a dedicated reptile room full of reptiles.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Doctors drive me nuts. This is how long I’ve been on hold for.
it's stupid. I’m gonna be going all ninja when they answer. Been on hold almost 40mins smh ?‍


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wishing you all the best! Awkward hugs sent ?


Ahh you must be on your phone, there are far more emoji's available than on the pc.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Doctors drive me nuts. This is how long I’ve been on hold for.
> it's stupid. I’m gonna be going all ninja when they answer. Been on hold almost 40mins smh ?‍


That is terrible. Why do they take so long to answer? And are you okay?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I haven’t put my armor on yet.. don’t make me cry! You are awesome Anne!


I wasn't trying to get you teary eyed... I haven't even had my coffee yet!
Working on that part...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> That is terrible. Why do they take so long to answer? And are you okay?


Yes I’m fine. I’m calling about my uncle. He is 75 years old. Has second stage dementia. He has a water build up on his feet and ankles. A nurse should have been out to measure him up for pressure stockings. And his water meds should have been sent out but they haven’t. Prescription was put in last week.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Ahh you must be on your phone, there are far more emoji's available than on the pc.


Yes. U are correct!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> That is terrible. Why do they take so long to answer? And are you okay?


Here our doctors don’t give a damn. Will try and fob you off. Here is a pic of my uncles legs. Do they look “normal” to you? As according to the doctors his ankles are normal


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I’m fine. I’m calling about my uncle. He is 75 years old. Has second stage dementia. He has a water build up on his feet and ankles. A nurse should have been out to mess him up for pressure stockings. And his water meds should have been sent out but they haven’t. Prescription was put in last week.


Oh no. that is terrible. Good Luck, I hope you get it sorted out as soon as possible.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wasn't trying to get you teary eyed... I haven't even had my coffee yet!
> Working on that part...


Coffeee!!! I need!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh no. that is terrible. Good Luck, I hope you get it sorted out as soon as possible.


They won’t mess me about haha ?. They tried before. I’m my uncles power of attorney so I would like to see them try. I can be ummmm very persuasive and firm when I wanna be ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Coffeee!!! I need!!


Already got mine ? but I’m sure myself and the other ladies won’t say no to a cuppa if your making one ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here our doctors don’t give a damn. Will try and fob you off. Here is a pic of my uncles legs. Do they look “normal” to you? As according to the doctors his ankles are normal


His ankles might be normal but his feet are definitly not normal. They look like my feet were after I gave birth to my second son. And they were extremely uncomfortable to walk with. The top wobbled. It was horrible.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> They won’t mess me about haha ?. They tried before. I’m my uncles power of attorney so I would like to see them try. I can be ummmm very persuasive and firm when I wanna be ?


Good For you. You go get them.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> His ankles might be normal but his feet are definitly not normal. They look like my feet were after I gave birth to my second son. And they were extremely uncomfortable to walk with. The top wobbled. It was horrible.


He can’t walk. He’s fallen twice. He had a stroke in 2018 which caused a bleed on the brain. He can’t use his right hand at all. He has a frame to help him get around but he can’t grip it. So I’m looking into other options aswell.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Coffeee!!! I need!!


Coffee milk no sugar for me. I’m sweet enough. Bahahahahaha. ??


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> He can’t walk. He’s fallen twice. He had a stroke in 2018 which caused a bleed on the brain. He can’t use his right hand at all. He has a frame to help him get around but he can’t grip it. So I’m looking into other options as well.


Oh shame, your poor uncle. I hope you come right with something fantastic that will help him be comfortable at least.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Already got mine ? but I’m sure myself and the other ladies won’t say no to a cuppa if your making one ?


Uhm .. i dont make coffee lol i go to dunkins ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Good For you. You go get them.


I look like ?. But this is me and my uncle couple weeks ago


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Coffee milk no sugar for me. I’m sweet enough. Bahahahahaha. ??


Got it... 23 sugars


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh shame, your poor uncle. I hope you come right with something fantastic that will help him be comfortable at least.


He’s gone down hill so fast. Bless him. He was diagnosed a year ago. Last week he wanted me to chop my arm off so he could hold my hand every day ????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> He can’t walk. He’s fallen twice. He had a stroke in 2018 which caused a bleed on the brain. He can’t use his right hand at all. He has a frame to help him get around but he can’t grip it. So I’m looking into other options aswell.


So sorry


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Got it... 23 sugars


Yeah if you want me to vomit ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I look like ?. But this is me and my uncle couple weeks ago


What do you mean. You look gorgeous. Oops there I go again with that word. but again, it is relevant.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I look like ?. But this is me and my uncle couple weeks ago


Aww cute pic ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> He’s gone down hill so fast. Bless him. He was diagnosed a year ago. Last week he wanted me to chop my arm off so he could hold my hand every day ????


Oh shame. That is actually very sweet if you take out the chopping off your arm part. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Did you just say a compliment?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh shame, your poor uncle. I hope you come right with something fantastic that will help him be comfortable at least.


I won’t give up till I sort it. I’m not one to give in very easy. I can be very stubborn at the best of times. I live 100 miles from my uncle and aunt. So helping out isn’t that easy. But I do my best. I pay all there bills. Do all there shopping online and have it delivered. Sort out the medication etc etc. Just to try take the pressure off my aunt.


----------



## CarolM

LOL, I have been told I can leave early today, so I am taking it, as I have lots to do. Chat later all of you and have fun.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aww cute pic ?


Thank you


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Opps, I’m not talking about Carol sorry ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> LOL, I have been told I can leave early today, so I am taking it, as I have lots to do. Chat later all of you and have fun.


Take care carol. Chat later ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> LOL, I have been told I can leave early today, so I am taking it, as I have lots to do. Chat later all of you and have fun.


Bye Carol!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Coffee milk no sugar for me. I’m sweet enough. Bahahahahaha. ??


Wait a minute... The accent is English... but you're not a normal Brit.
She's drinking COFFEE!!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wait a minute... The accent is English... but you're not a normal Brit.
> She's drinking COFFEE!!!!


I don’t drink tea. It gives me a headache. I have one of them American ninja coffee machines yummy ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Opps, I’m not talking about Carol sorry ?


Did you get dizzy as Chubb’s gave a compliment ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> He’s gone down hill so fast. Bless him. He was diagnosed a year ago. Last week he wanted me to chop my arm off so he could hold my hand every day ????


I have a small video of him saying “oh go on then” ?. Think I’m talking in it to. Not sure lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> He’s gone down hill so fast. Bless him. He was diagnosed a year ago. Last week he wanted me to chop my arm off so he could hold my hand every day ????


Hrmm... Did he want the arm with the ink?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> What do you mean. You look gorgeous. Oops there I go again with that word. but again, it is relevant.


Blah ?. I look like crap. Few mins before pic was took he messed my hair up. Threw it all over my face and rubbed top of my head he knows it annoys me ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Did you get dizzy as Chubb’s gave a compliment ?.


I’m surprised that Chubbs is able to give compliments, hmm maybe somethings wrong with him.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hrmm... Did he want the arm with the ink?


I have a tat on both arms. And a gecko on my leg ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Blah ?. I look like crap. Few mins before pic was took he messed my hair up. Threw it all over my face and rubbed top of my head he knows it annoys me ?


No, you look amazing ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hrmm... Did he want the arm with the ink?


The pic of me and my uncle where you can see the small tat is the arm I want a sleeve on to cover that one up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Did you get dizzy as Chubb’s gave a compliment ?.


I better see a doc. Im losing it


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I better see a doc. Im losing it


Yep you must be. Can’t say I’ve ever seen you give a compliment lol. I’ll have to get it printed and framed as proof ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No, you look amazing ?


Thank you ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Over an hour now still on freaking hold UGH.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

THEY HAVE ANSWERED FINALLY. BRB. It’s ninja time ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Over an hour now still on freaking hold UGH.


When I lived in the UK, dealing with the NHS was... an experience. Not all bad, but definitely different. Fortunately, I never had to deal with anything that complicated on that side of the pond.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Over an hour now still on freaking hold UGH.


Well at least you have something to do, once I had to wait 3 hours to get a quote from an insurance company. They kept saying “sorry for the wait we will be with you shortly” an hour later the same thing. When they finally answered I was yelling every time they said something slightly wrong. Opps... ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I lived in the UK, dealing with the NHS was... an experience. Not all bad, but definitely different. Fortunately, I never had to deal with anything that complicated on that side of the pond.


NHS suck. I’m on hold again. Demanded to talk to practice manager


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well at least you have something to do, once I had to wait 3 hours to get a quote from an insurance company. They kept saying “sorry for the wait we will be with you shortly” an hour later the same thing. When they finally answered I was yelling every time they said something slightly wrong. Opps... ?


Hour and 22 minutes just to sort out pressure stockings and water medication ooh I yelled ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Haha! ? Maybe you’ll have to wait 3 hours. Doesn‘t that fill you with excitement! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Haha! ? Maybe you’ll have to wait 3 hours. Doesn‘t that fill you with excitement! ?


No not really haha. It’s sorted. They sending a nurse out today to get him measured for his pressure stockings.
bloods being done tomorrow.
An OP is going round at 4:30pm today to do an assessment to see if there is anything else they can do. And water meds been requested as an urgent matter. BOOOOM im on the ball. I haven’t completely lost my marbles after all ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well at least you have something to do, once I had to wait 3 hours to get a quote from an insurance company. They kept saying “sorry for the wait we will be with you shortly” an hour later the same thing. When they finally answered I was yelling every time they said something slightly wrong. Opps... ?


I try not to make calls like that if I'm in a rush, and I try to make sure I have something else to keep me occupied while I'm on hold. Catching up on reading... A few pages of the CDR... Then if there's something I want to multi-task on while I wait, they actually get on the phone sooner.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> No not really haha. It’s sorted. They sending a nurse out today to get him measured for his pressure stockings.
> bloods being done tomorrow.
> mans an OP is going round at 4:30pm today to do an assessment to see if there is anything else they can do. BOOOOM im on the ball. I haven’t completely lost my marbles after all ?


Really? I remember Chubbs telling you that you had lost your marbles and you agreed with him. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I try not to make calls like that if I'm in a rush, and I try to make sure I have something else to keep me occupied while I'm on hold. Catching up on reading... A few pages of the CDR... Then if there's something I want to multi-task on while I wait, they actually get on the phone sooner.


Lol that is what I’ve been doing.
Ive had it on loud speaker so I can jump on here while I was on hold ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> I try not to make calls like that if I'm in a rush, and I try to make sure I have something else to keep me occupied while I'm on hold. Catching up on reading... A few pages of the CDR... Then if there's something I want to multi-task on while I wait, they actually get on the phone sooner.


Good idea, especially since these days we have nothing to do.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Really? I remember Chubbs telling you that you had lost your marbles and you agreed with him. ?


Ooh I lost them years ago no doubt about it. But must have had a few return today. They will be gone again later you watch ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooh I lost them years ago no doubt about it. But must have had a few return today. They will be gone again later you watch ?


I‘m probably going to lose mine if I stay in this thread ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> BOOOOM im on the ball. I haven’t completely lost my marbles after all ?


Is it really losing your marbles if you throw them at people? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it really losing your marbles if you throw them at people? ?


I don’t know can we test it out? We need a target who’s going to volunteer ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t know can we test it out? We need a target who’s going to volunteer ??


We have to throw them at Chubbs, he might need some marbles for himself his are long gone ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We have to throw them at Chubbs, he might need some marbles for himself his are long gone ?


Well I’ve gathered that one ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t know can we test it out? We need a target who’s going to volunteer ??


@Chubbs the tegu Come over here a minute..... A little to the left...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We have to throw them at Chubbs, he might need some marbles for himself his are long gone ?


I don’t think he ever had any in first place did he? ? lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Coffeee!!! I need!!


I have taken to the Starbucks extra caffeine k-cup pods... I try to limit myself but hey... there are worse habits to have! Sending you a mental boost... it wasn’t awkward at all?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t think he ever had any in first place did he? ? lol


Agreed, he was born without them


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Chubbs the tegu Come over here a minute..... A little to the left...


???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567




----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Agreed, he was born without them


No arguments with that comment ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We have to throw them at Chubbs, he might need some marbles for himself his are long gone ?


Marbles are overrated


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

In coming!


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> He can’t walk. He’s fallen twice. He had a stroke in 2018 which caused a bleed on the brain. He can’t use his right hand at all. He has a frame to help him get around but he can’t grip it. So I’m looking into other options aswell.


That’s so sad! Does he live with you?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Chubbs the tegu Come over here a minute..... A little to the left...


A little to the left?? .. what are we doing here??!! Haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> That’s so sad! Does he live with you?


No. Him and my aunt live 100 miles from me. I’m in Nottinghamshire. They are in Oxfordshire. But as things are going looks like I’m going to have to move. 
they have a one bed bungalow. I’ll just rent a house out.With this covid gong on no one is allowed to move yet. But I am looking into moving closer to them both. I live on my own.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Marbles are overrated


I wonder if there's a coffee-to-marbles conversion formula... ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A little to the left?? .. what are we doing here??!! Haha


Stand to the left and hold still ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Marbles are overrated


They are when you have never had any ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im not doing this kissing booth bs lol


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I won’t give up till I sort it. I’m not one to give in very easy. I can be very stubborn at the best of times. I live 100 miles from my uncle and aunt. So helping out isn’t that easy. But I do my best. I pay all there bills. Do all there shopping online and have it delivered. Sort out the medication etc etc. Just to try take the pressure off my aunt.


Well that answers the other question. That’s very good of you. Bless you for it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> They are when you have never had any ?


I used all mine rolling them down backs


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Oh Chubbs, only your grand mom would kiss you


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Who


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not doing this kissing booth bs lol


Who mentioned kissing booth ?.
you got your head in the gutter chubbs???????


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> LOL, I have been told I can leave early today, so I am taking it, as I have lots to do. Chat later all of you and have fun.


Have a good afternoon Carol! Give Phoenix some extra luvs from me and then take a selfie !! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Who
> 
> Who mentioned kissing booth ?.
> you got your head in the gutter chubbs???????


That’s what happens when you have no marbles ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s what happens when you have no marbles ?


You guys are lucky its early and my brain is still buffering lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Well that answers the other question. That’s very good of you. Bless you for it


They don’t have anyone else. They both more or less brought me up as there own. My uncle never had kids of his own. I’m the closest he has to a daughter 
They looked after me. So now it’s my turn to look after them. It’s the least I can do. 
i am originally from Oxfordshire. I moved up north nearly 13 years ago for a dead beat guy. Never worked out. He was lazy. And just wanted me for money aswell as a cleaner. Cook etc etc. And I never moved back. I stayed where I was. 
but now the time has come for me to move back.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You guys are lucky its early and my brain is still buffering lol


Is that the only excuse you can think off lol


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> No not really haha. It’s sorted. They sending a nurse out today to get him measured for his pressure stockings.
> bloods being done tomorrow.
> An OP is going round at 4:30pm today to do an assessment to see if there is anything else they can do. And water meds been requested as an urgent matter. BOOOOM im on the ball. I haven’t completely lost my marbles after all ?


Well done!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Well done!!


Thank you.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Is that the only excuse you can think off lol


We have to let out all our trash talk on Chubbs now before he can think of good comebacks! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We have to let out all our trash talk on Chubbs now before he can think of good comebacks! ?


Hahahaha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hahahaha


She even laughs with an English accent!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> She even laughs with an English accent!


Oml ????. I’m actually sat here literally laughing out loud.
my accent is weird. As I’m from south (London way) So have that accent. But I’ve lived up north 13 years so picked that up Too. So I have a mix of both ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’m originally born in Canada, I spent my whole childhood there. I’ve thought about moving back but with the ranch here it would be a pain to move all the animals back. I still visit my family there but not often since they live so far away.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

People look at me funny whenever I say eh, then they’re like ”Canadians” and we’re like “Americans.”


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I used all mine rolling them down backs


I throw them out my car window, on the rare occasion someone is tailgating me.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> People look at me funny whenever I say eh, then they’re like ”Canadians” and we’re like “Americans.”


I get the same thing. Living up north. But with a mixed southern accent ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I throw them out my car window, on the rare occasion someone is tailgating me.


Mags! Hows everything?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags! Hows everything?


Too freakin hot for me, but I am enjoying watching my tortoises have fun in the sprinkler and the pond. Remember ABN my constipated tortoise? He went in the pond, and sunk to the bottom then didn't move, so I waited, and waited and waited. About 10 minutes I couldn't stand it and went in to get him. Water was cold, I shook him about and tipped him head down and shook him. No water came out his mouth so I tipped him back and looked at him, and his eyes were staring at me and mad looking. I put him down, and he stomped away into his hide. How funny it was, I thought he was drowning and he thought he was relaxing in the pool...lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Too freakin hot for me, but I am enjoying watching my tortoises have fun in the sprinkler and the pond. Remember ABN my constipated tortoise? He went in the pond, and sunk to the bottom then didn't move, so I waited, and waited and waited. About 10 minutes I couldn't stand it and went in to get him. Water was cold, I shook him about and tipped him head down and shook him. No water came out his mouth so I tipped him back and looked at him, and his eyes were staring at me and mad looking. I put him down, and he stomped away into his hide. How funny it was, I thought he was drowning and he thought he was relaxing in the pool...lol


What a relief! If it had been a box turtle, you probably would have given him a lot longer before sending in a lifeguard.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Too freakin hot for me, but I am enjoying watching my tortoises have fun in the sprinkler and the pond. Remember ABN my constipated tortoise? He went in the pond, and sunk to the bottom then didn't move, so I waited, and waited and waited. About 10 minutes I couldn't stand it and went in to get him. Water was cold, I shook him about and tipped him head down and shook him. No water came out his mouth so I tipped him back and looked at him, and his eyes were staring at me and mad looking. I put him down, and he stomped away into his hide. How funny it was, I thought he was drowning and he thought he was relaxing in the pool...lol


That guy is gonna give u a nervous breakdown loll


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> What a relief! If it had been a box turtle, you probably would have given him a lot longer before sending in a lifeguard.


Or one of my Sulcata. But ABN is kinda fragile and I treat him that way. I should probably should just leave him be a tortoise


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That guy is gonna give u a nervous breakdown loll


I thought you said *I *was gonna give *him *a breakdown...that's more like it haha


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I throw them out my car window, on the rare occasion someone is tailgating me.


Hell to the yes!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Or one of my Sulcata. But ABN is kinda fragile and I treat him that way. I should probably should just leave him be a tortoise


What kind of tortoise is AB? Besides one that makes you worry...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Hell to the yes!!!


I generally drive too fast to get tailgated. HA!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I generally drive too fast to get tailgated. HA!


I never minded a little close contact so I will brake check them! The hitch on the back of my truck prevents damage to the truck but will really do a number to someone else’s grill...!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> What kind of tortoise is AB? Besides one that makes you worry...


I think he’s a desert tortoise... ????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Haha she’s in her feeding viv. Look at that “now feed me” face ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I never minded a little close contact so I will brake check them! The hitch on the back of my truck prevents damage to the truck but will really do a number to someone else’s grill...!


That’s genius! I have a truck, now all I need is a hitch. Hmm, I probably shouldn’t buy one my husband would brake for no reason. We would probably owe a lot, well at least it would be worth it. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pumpkin having a soak. Is this enough water or shall I add a little more?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Haha she’s in her feeding viv. Look at that “now feed me” face ?


She is so cute!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> She is so cute!


She’s grumpy today. She’s starting to shred. Can see it round near her eyes


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Pumpkin having a soak. Is this enough water or shall I add a little more?


The water should be a tiny bit past where her carapace meets her plastron.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> She’s grumpy today. She’s starting to shred. Can see it round near her eyes


Ahh, now I see it


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The water should be a tiny bit past where her carapace meets her plastron.


I’m still learning the posh terms what area you on about ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Carapace is the top part of the shell and plastron is the bottom part


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I never minded a little close contact so I will brake check them! The hitch on the back of my truck prevents damage to the truck but will really do a number to someone else’s grill...!


LOLOLOLOLOLOL! My Camaro is very low so normally the trailer hitch on trucks would hit me about mid-hood. I am very careful about that as I am a speeder, a tailgater and an all around aggressive driver in a very fast powerful car. I have extreme fun driving.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I think he’s a ... tortoise... ????


He's just a tortoise. The kind that makes his keeper worry about him on a regular basis. Maggie could rename him Trouble. Then, if he ever disappears, she can get @Chubbs the tegu to look for him. Jay finds trouble like a bloodhound!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Haha she’s in her feeding viv. Look at that “now feed me” face ?


Pretty lady!


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s genius! I have a truck, now all I need is a hitch. Hmm, I probably shouldn’t buy one my husband would brake for no reason. We would probably owe a lot, well at least it would be worth it. ?


Lol!!! I stopped a red light one time and a police officer came over the hill and rear ended me.. I he had a big black iron grill on his cruiser and it smashed the whole front end in.. not a single scratch on my truck. Plus I had the added Satisfaction of the chief of police kissing my butt. I think they were scared I was going to sue. ( of course I wouldn’t ) but I have never had to worry about getting a ticket in that town ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL! My Camaro is very low so normally the trailer hitch on trucks would hit me about mid-hood. I am very careful about that as I am a speeder, a tailgater and an all around aggressive driver in a very fast powerful car. I have extreme fun driving.


Oh and if the truck with the hitch is raised any, that hitch then would go thru my windshield


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

This is of my rt you can see the line where the 2 parts of her shell meet.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> She’s grumpy today. She’s starting to shred. Can see it round near her eyes


My chameleon dropped a lot of skin yesterday.. it makes him grumpy as well.. he actually killed a super worm without eating it.. pore babies! (The lizards, not the worm) lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s genius! I have a truck, now all I need is a hitch. Hmm, I probably shouldn’t buy one my husband would brake for no reason. We would probably owe a lot, well at least it would be worth it. ?


There's a risk assessment involved there. If course, drivers who tailgate in the first place have already failed on that part.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

We would just blame the person who tailgated, then maybe we wouldn’t get in trouble


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> My chameleon dropped a lot of skin yesterday.. it makes him grumpy as well.. he actually killed a super worm without eating it.. pore babies! (The lizards, not the worm) lol


I’ve been looking into getting another chameleon


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL! My Camaro is very low so normally the trailer hitch on trucks would hit me about mid-hood. I am very careful about that as I am a speeder, a tailgater and an all around aggressive driver in a very fast powerful car. I have extreme fun driving.


You sound like my hubby! I never ride anywhere with him and everyone knows why.. I’m somewhere in the middle.. leave me alone, and I’ll leave you alone


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> He's just a tortoise. The kind that makes his keeper worry about him on a regular basis. Maggie could rename him Trouble. Then, if he ever disappears, she can get @Chubbs the tegu to look for him. Jay finds trouble like a bloodhound!


I feel like him and Maggie together might affect world peace!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

In Florida, the driver who hits the vehicle in front is legally at fault.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Oh and if the truck with the hitch is raised any, that hitch then would go thru my windshield


Please don’t ever rear end me! I can’t be responsible ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> In Florida, the driver who hits the vehicle in front is legally at fault.


Darn! Well maybe buying that hitch is not so good an idea after all. Well, I’ll just let EllieMay be in trouble ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve been looking into getting another chameleon


I have a Jackson’s.. I’d like to have a Panther next..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carapace is the top part of the shell and plastron is the bottom part


When you soak your tortoise could you show me a pic of water lvl so I know please. I soak her for 15mins 3 times a day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Pumpkin having a soak. Is this enough water or shall I add a little more?


You can add more water if you want. Just make sure she can hold her head out of water easily. Redfoot sometimes like to swim. Just keep the lifeguard on duty.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Sure, it might be a little later today though


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> He's just a tortoise. The kind that makes his keeper worry about him on a regular basis. Maggie could rename him Trouble. Then, if he ever disappears, she can get @Chubbs the tegu to look for him. Jay finds trouble like a bloodhound!


I like to say trouble finds me and im to nice to say no


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sure, it might be a little later today though


No rush. I’ll be about.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> When you soak your tortoise could you show me a pic of water lvl so I know please. I soak her for 15mins 3 times a day.


As long as she’s not struggling and can stick her head out without trouble she will be ok


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I like to say trouble finds me and im to nice to say no


Too nice? I don’t think anyone has described you as too nice


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> She’s grumpy today. She’s starting to shred. Can see it round near her eyes


Does she get the "I'm prickly, don't touch me!" attitude when she's shedding? Red Lady was absolutely miserable last time.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> As long as she’s not struggling and can stick her head out without trouble she will be ok


I do the lvl so it’s just to the top of her legs. So her head is always out the water


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Does she get the "I'm prickly, don't touch me!" attitude when she's shedding? Red Lady was absolutely miserable last time.


No she just goes off her food a little. But she does get grumpy


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carapace is the top part of the shell and plastron is the bottom part


And if there's ever a piece on the side holding the carapace to the plastron, I think that's the bridge.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a risk assessment involved there. If course, drivers who tailgate in the first place have already failed on that part.


@maggie3fan's far better than average driving skills aside, of course.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Too nice? I don’t think anyone has described you as too nice


My grandmom haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My grandmom haha


Well I guess someone has to be kinda nice to you. But I’m wondering how much you pay her to be nice ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

As I said before she was probably trying to make you feel better about yourself. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Well I guess someone has to be kinda nice to you. But I’m wondering how much you pay her to be nice ???


I dont pay her smh i just hide her teeth until she says it


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Yes.. this time was by far the worst and now it’s coupled by a development of acute glaucoma...his eye pressure (I’m sure there was a term for that) got up to 55 which is hospitalization time.. so we had to get that down. It’s better now. Monday was a crap day full of doctors. I feel so helpless that he has to go thru this and I know it has to be so painful. You can’t reverse the damage done by this, only try and control it. We go to his specialist today and if the inflammation is down enough, we should be able to tell the extent of it... which I pray is minimal.. all of this while trying to get my dad sorted out has honestly shook me... on the up side, Jayden is feeling much better despite all.. he’s a trooper... Being here in the CDR and diverting my mind has done a lot for me.
> 
> SOOO, let’s post some smack and be merry ?


Stay strong Heather, hope all turns out well for your family.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> No she just goes off her food a little. But she does get grumpy


Red Lady wasn't interested in food as much when she was waiting on her shed to pop. That's how we knew just how miserable she was. Normally, that lady lizard is a life support system for a very large tummy!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont pay her smh i just hide her teeth until she says it


How do you know she says it without her teeth, it probably comes out like yuuuu weeryyyy neessee


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

For all you know it could be you weary niece ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont pay her smh i just hide her teeth until she says it


Oml why can I picture this ????

“tell me I’m a good boy or no teeth” ???


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! That IS cool! I’m going to have to do some research because I want to know how big that Land Rover is.. I’m thinking full so size so that must be one heck of a rocket!!


It will take about 7 months to get to Mars.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> How do you know she says it without her teeth, it probably comes out like yuuuu weeryyyy neessee


She rights it down on her bib


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She rights it down on her bib


You mean on your bib?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Red Lady wasn't interested in food as much when she was waiting on her shed to pop. That's how we knew just how miserable she was. Normally, that lady lizard is a life support system for a very large tummy!


When Affina is shredding I put water in the bath. Luke warm. And watch her swim around I let her soak for about half hour and have the shower head on her and empty any excess water so the tub don’t fill to high.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You mean on your bib?


Wow someones on a roll today lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow someones on a roll today lol


I was going to say your bib aswell. Golden beat me to it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats none of ur bibness!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I really should be doing some cleaning but I can’t be bothered today. I’m bored out my skull ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! That IS cool! I’m going to have to do some research because I want to know how big that Land Rover is.. I’m thinking full so size so that must be one heck of a rocket!!


The Mars 2020 *rover*, *Perseverance*, is based on the Mars Science Laboratory's Curiosity *rover* configuration. It is car-sized, about 10 feet *long* (not including the arm), 9 feet *wide*, and 7 feet *tall* (about 3 meters *long*, 2.7 meters *wide*, and 2.2 meters *tall*).


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont pay her smh i just hide her teeth until she says it


*snort*


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ray--Opo said:


> The Mars 2020 *rover*, *Perseverance*, is based on the Mars Science Laboratory's Curiosity *rover* configuration. It is car-sized, about 10 feet *long* (not including the arm), 9 feet *wide*, and 7 feet *tall* (about 3 meters *long*, 2.7 meters *wide*, and 2.2 meters *tall*).


You just confused the heck outta me. But confusing me actually isn’t hard ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well @Mystic_Queen I’ll go get that picture for you, might take a few minutes


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well @Mystic_Queen I’ll go get that picture for you, might take a few minutes


No rush. And thank you. I appreciate it


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> It will take about 7 months to get to Mars.


Wonder what the interest is in Mars now.. or is that not the final destination?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’ll be back im going to make me a chicken Cesar salad. 4:40pm not eaten yet. My bad.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll be back im going to make me a chicken Cesar salad. 4:40pm not eaten yet. My bad.


Take ur time... please loll


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

It’s a little hard to see the water level so I outlined it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> *snort*


Mission complete


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mission complete


Nope... too early for all that


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Take ur time... please loll


Ooooh you miss me. Admit it ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s a little hard to see the water level so I outlined it
> View attachment 301662


Perfect. Thanks. And beautiful tort


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooooh you miss me. Admit it ??


Like a toothache haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Like a toothache haha


Lol. Well close enough. You still missed me even if you wish to not admit it ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes.. im miserable without you...almost like having you here ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok ok.. ill be nice the rest of the day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

*try


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok ok.. ill be nice the rest of the day


Uh hu I don’t buy it


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. im miserable without you...almost like having you here ?


Ha see. Told ya. ????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Uh hu I don’t buy it


Ummm chubbs nice? I don’t buy it either. That’s a disaster waiting to happen ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

His version of ”try” is to act like he’s trying but not try at all ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> His version of ”try” is to act like he’s trying but not try at all ?


?.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> When Affina is shredding I put water in the bath. Luke warm. And watch her swim around I let her soak for about half hour and have the shower head on her and empty any excess water so the tub don’t fill to high.


Red Lady and Indy get showers at least a couple times a week, more often when they're eating more or needing to shed. We gave Red Lady a bath last time she needed to shed. 

Red Lady doesn't always shed in small pieces, either. Sometimes it's like tear here (one shoulder), tear here (other shoulder), hold here (both shoulders), and let her shimmy out of her little tunic doing her snake impression.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Bye Carol!


Bye


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Red Lady and Indy get showers at least a couple times a week, more often when they're eating more or needing to shed. We gave Red Lady a bath last time she needed to shed.
> 
> Red Lady doesn't always shed in small pieces, either. Sometimes it's like tear here (one shoulder), tear here (other shoulder), hold here (both shoulders), and let her shimmy out of her little tunic doing her snake impression.


Affina doesn’t shed in one go either. Piece here piece there. She struggles more with her tail and chin. But that’s with her being the age she is aswell. I bath her twice a week as she does love her baths. And if I don’t I get chased ?


----------



## CarolM

What I am on page 8041 and it goes to 8049. Ok I have a quizz to get to but she arrived. ?? I cannot decide If I should call her Kahl


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> View attachment 301654


Mmmmm I like your marbles. ??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Have a good afternoon Carol! Give Phoenix some extra luvs from me and then take a selfie !! ?


Oops too late.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday to all! Hope everyone has the best day ever! Its such a blessing to know u all


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday to all! Hope everyone has the best day ever! Its such a blessing to know u all


Uh hu wait for it...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday to all! Hope everyone has the best day ever! Its such a blessing to know u all


Chubbs you’re such a liar


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday to all! Hope everyone has the best day ever! Its such a blessing to know u all


Nice lunch?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nice lunch?


That’s what I was thinking... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nice lunch?


Delish! Turkey and swiss With a greek yogurt and a banana ( no smart remarks lol)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now a nice refreshing iced coffee


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now a nice refreshing iced coffee


Oooh, now I want one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oooh, now I want one


Sucks to be you! Oooh i meant i wish i could take one to you because ur such an amazing person


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday to all! Hope everyone has the best day ever! Its such a blessing to know u all


You feeling alright ?. Oh did I mention IM BACKKKKK ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now a nice refreshing iced coffee


This is too normal.. I’m kind of disappointed...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sucks to be you! Oooh i meant i wish i could take one to you because ur such an amazing person


Ya right


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sucks to be you! Oooh i meant i wish i could take one to you because ur such an amazing person


You’re more the kind of person to hand one to me then take it back and drink it all in one chug!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> You feeling alright ?. Oh did I mention IM BACKKKKK ?


I knew i smelt something.... ohh i meant hi beautiful it felt like forever


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You’re more the kind of person to hand one to me then take it back and drink it all in one chug!


Never! Coz i put laxative in it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I knew i smelt something.... ohh i meant hi beautiful it felt like forever


Wow Chubbs what did you smell?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I knew i smelt something.... ohh i meant hi beautiful it felt like forever


You must have smelt my coco Chanel perfume ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never! Coz i put laxative in it


You need the laxative a lot more than me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Wow Chubbs what did you smell?


My soulmate


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You need the laxative a lot more than me


Nah.. my mouth already has the runs


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My soulmate


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My soulmate


I think you may need a replacement nose because you’re a long long way off


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah.. my mouth already has the runs


And he’s on it already with the come backs ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think you may need a replacement nose because you’re a long long way off


Ouch. Harsh ????????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> And he’s on it already with the come backs ?.


Sighhhhh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think you may need a replacement nose because you’re a long long way off


Soulmate???.. damn auto correct! I said dirty laundry ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Soulmate???.. damn auto correct! I said dirty laundry ?


Oml you get worse. ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Soulmate???.. damn auto correct! I said dirty laundry ?


Oh no Chubbs you’re in trouble now


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh no Chubbs you’re in trouble now


If he’s referring to me then ooooh yes ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> If he’s referring to me then ooooh yes ??


He sure is


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> He sure is


He’s blown any chance of having my snap chat ?????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs? Are you hiding?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Chubbs? Are you hiding?


He’s gone quiet. He must be ?


----------



## EllieMay

Getting the broom.....


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Getting the broom.....


I’ve never laughed so much in my life ??.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve never laughed so much in my life ??.


Get rid of the mirror


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get rid of the mirror


Naaa why would I wanna do a silly thing like that? 
if I pass the mirror to you, you Could well break it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It used to, but not anymore. I prefered the app before, it was much more user friendly and more convenient. But beggars cannot be choosers, so we will take what we can get.


I haven't been able to get my shortcut back on my new phone buttt... I can get here through my email easily so I am happy.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I haven't been able to get my shortcut back on my new phone buttt... I can get here through my email easily so I am happy.


I’m not sure how I go about getting a shortcut on my phone for the forum. I have an iPhone. I have bookmarked the forum so I can’t loose it tho. Glad to have you back. Hope your well.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Carol. It’s easy to catch up, just fast forward 12 pages & start. You couldn't have missed too much. ?


Hehehe...


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m not sure how I go about getting a shortcut on my phone for the forum. I have an iPhone. I have bookmarked the forum so I can’t loose it tho. Glad to have you back. Hope your well.


I don't think you can on an iPhone but I have TFO coming to my email on my Android. I just open it and click watch thread. Then I can go basically wherever on the site. I'm tired today from playing with this new phone. I'm still trying to set it up the way I want it.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I don't think you can on an iPhone but I have TFO coming to my email on my Android. I just open it and click watch thread. Then I can go basically wherever on the site. I'm tired today from playing with this new phone. I'm still trying to set it up the way I want it.


Oooh the joys of setting up a new phone. So annoying right.
I couldn’t remember my Snapchat log in me being me forgot to save my passwords. I couldn’t get in it. Same with discord so I had to set another up. I’ve had random people add me and I have no clue who the heck they are. Thank goodness for block button. 
I remember the pain oh to well of setting a new phone up.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We have to let out all our trash talk on Chubbs now before he can think of good comebacks! ?


I hope he has broad shoulders.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oml ????. I’m actually sat here literally laughing out loud.
> my accent is weird. As I’m from south (London way) So have that accent. But I’ve lived up north 13 years so picked that up Too. So I have a mix of both ??


I have no clue what that sounds like. So I think you are going to need to give us a video of Affina and Pumpkin with your voice doing the commentary. Anyone else second this motion?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Too freakin hot for me, but I am enjoying watching my tortoises have fun in the sprinkler and the pond. Remember ABN my constipated tortoise? He went in the pond, and sunk to the bottom then didn't move, so I waited, and waited and waited. About 10 minutes I couldn't stand it and went in to get him. Water was cold, I shook him about and tipped him head down and shook him. No water came out his mouth so I tipped him back and looked at him, and his eyes were staring at me and mad looking. I put him down, and he stomped away into his hide. How funny it was, I thought he was drowning and he thought he was relaxing in the pool...lol


Whahaha. Love your story.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> I have no clue what that sounds like. So I think you are going to need to give us a video of Affina and Pumpkin with your voice doing the commentary. Anyone else second this motion?


Please tell me your joking ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’m just going to head off in the shower. I’ll be back soon. It’s warm here still to say it’s almost 9pm. 
speak soon ??


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Darn! Well maybe buying that hitch is not so good an idea after all. Well, I’ll just let EllieMay be in trouble ?


Have I misunderstood what hitch and tailgating means? Isn't the hitch a big metal ball thingy on the back of your truck which is you use to hitch your caravan/ trailer too? And tailgating is when someone is driving on your $$$as? So if this is the case according to Anne's statement Heather will be perfectly fine. The person who drove into her would not only have their car destroyed in the front but would also be in trouble legally.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I look like ?. But this is me and my uncle couple weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 301651


Aww ? can you get him to prop up his feet? With somewhat tight socks on? Maybe even coffee (if allowed)? Or some other diraretic drink. Hope things get better.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Have I misunderstood what hitch and tailgating means? Isn't the hitch a big metal ball thingy on the back of your truck which is you use to hitch your caravan/ trailer too? And tailgating is when someone is driving on your $$$as? So if this is the case according to Anne's statement Heather will be perfectly fine. The person who drove into her would not only have their car destroyed in the front but would also be in trouble legally.


Well, I am in Florida. I don't know what the specifics are in other states.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wonder what the interest is in Mars now.. or is that not the final destination?


They are looking for a new planet to get away from covid.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I try not to make calls like that if I'm in a rush, and I try to make sure I have something else to keep me occupied while I'm on hold. Catching up on reading... A few pages of the CDR... Then if there's something I want to multi-task on while I wait, they actually get on the phone sooner.


That's what happens to me. To get the phone call I need I just try to do something fun.?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> What I am on page 8041 and it goes to 8049. Ok I have a quizz to get to but she arrived. ?? I cannot decide If I should call her Kahl
> Mmmmm I like your marbles. ??


What happened here. Okay let us try again. I could not decide whether to call her Kahleesie or Danera ( Dani - for short) but I think I am going to go with Kali Short for Kahleesie because she is a queen. I also see the my photos did not post. So here goes.
Don't you think she is purty!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> They are looking for a new planet to get away from covid.


We won't be invited. Even though they spent our money.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday to all! Hope everyone has the best day ever! Its such a blessing to know u all


Also too late. The only good thing was Kali


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What happened here. Okay let us try again. I could not decide whether to call her Kahleesie or Danera ( Dani - for short) but I think I am going to go with Kali Short for Kahleesie because she is a queen. I also see the my photos did not post. So here goes.
> Don't you think she is purty!!


Very cute little one.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Marbles are overrated


Good thing for me! I've lost a bunch of them... hehehe


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Please tell me your joking ?


Not at all. A couple of months back some of us did it already because we want to hear what each other sounded like. Ask Heather she did a very nice one. All you do is to make a video and then post it to your u tube account under privacy setting and then share the link with us. We can then watch the video and hear your voice. Win win.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I am in Florida. I don't know what the specifics are in other states.


I cannot remember what it is here actually.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Also too late. The only good thing was Kali


Hows she doing?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Good thing for me! I've lost a bunch of them... hehehe


They just weigh you down


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Too freakin hot for me, but I am enjoying watching my tortoises have fun in the sprinkler and the pond. Remember ABN my constipated tortoise? He went in the pond, and sunk to the bottom then didn't move, so I waited, and waited and waited. About 10 minutes I couldn't stand it and went in to get him. Water was cold, I shook him about and tipped him head down and shook him. No water came out his mouth so I tipped him back and looked at him, and his eyes were staring at me and mad looking. I put him down, and he stomped away into his hide. How funny it was, I thought he was drowning and he thought he was relaxing in the pool...lol


Ain't that just like a turdess.?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows she doing?


She seems to be settling. She is exploring her cage. The breeder said I should leave her tonight to allow her to settle and then I should take her out for 5 minutes tomorrow. But she is so so sweet AND SOFT. I cannot wait until she gets used to me and I will be able to handle her more. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> What happened here. Okay let us try again. I could not decide whether to call her Kahleesie or Danera ( Dani - for short) but I think I am going to go with Kali Short for Kahleesie because she is a queen. I also see the my photos did not post. So here goes.
> Don't you think she is purty!!


Kali is a beauty!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Kali is a beauty!


I think so too ?. I was so surprised with just how soft she feels. She is so sweet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I didnt see the pics! Did u post any?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s genius! I have a truck, now all I need is a hitch. Hmm, I probably shouldn’t buy one my husband would brake for no reason. We would probably owe a lot, well at least it would be worth it. ?


Hitch doesn't cost much. And it's automatically their fault. They are supposed to be maintaining assured clear distance.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt see the pics! Did u post any?


Yes, she posted gecko pics. Scroll up! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> What happened here. Okay let us try again. I could not decide whether to call her Kahleesie or Danera ( Dani - for short) but I think I am going to go with Kali Short for Kahleesie because she is a queen. I also see the my photos did not post. So here goes.
> Don't you think she is purty!!


Beautiful ???


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Beautiful ???


Thank you. ? I am one very happy Mama.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Thank you. ? I am one very happy Mama.


She is a stunner for sure. I’d be proud too. 
won’t take her long to settle with her being young


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> What happened here. Okay let us try again. I could not decide whether to call her Kahleesie or Danera ( Dani - for short) but I think I am going to go with Kali Short for Kahleesie because she is a queen. I also see the my photos did not post. So here goes.
> Don't you think she is purty!!


Very pretty. The tail dropping always makes me nervous with them


----------



## CarolM

QUOTE="Mystic_Queen, post: 1850431, member: 125101"]
She is a stunner for sure. I’d be proud too. 
won’t take her long to settle with her being young
[/QUOTE]
Yayyy


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont pay her smh i just hide her teeth until she says it


You're a dang brat!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very pretty. The tail dropping always makes me nervous with them


That’s a predator thing so they can escape. 
my neighbour had a leopard gecko. The kid dropped the gecko and scared the hell out of the poor thing. It dropped its tail and ran. 
I had to assure them the gecko would grow the tail back. They didn’t like that information. 
guess who ended up with the poor mite.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very pretty. The tail dropping always makes me nervous with them


Yeah that is also making me nervous. But I am being very careful. Besides this house is a relatively noisy house, so if she gets used to the noise, then hopefully it will take a lot for her to drop her tail.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s a predator thing so they can escape.
> my neighbour had a leopard gecko. The kid dropped the gecko and scared the hell out of the poor thing. It dropped its tail and ran.
> I had to assure them the gecko would grow the tail back. They didn’t like that information.
> guess who ended up with the poor mite.


Cresties dont grow back though


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s a predator thing so they can escape.
> my neighbour had a leopard gecko. The kid dropped the gecko and scared the hell out of the poor thing. It dropped its tail and ran.
> I had to assure them the gecko would grow the tail back. They didn’t like that information.
> guess who ended up with the poor mite.


Oh dear.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I miss my chameleons ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cresties dont grow back though


Nope cresties don’t. It shortens there life span I believe if they drop there tail.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cresties dont grow back though


I know, but they still look very cute without it. So either way I will still love her.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Yeah that is also making me nervous. But I am being very careful. Besides this house is a relatively noisy house, so if she gets used to the noise, then hopefully it will take a lot for her to drop her tail.


She is young. So will adapt pretty quickly to the noise. If you had one say a year or older it wouldn’t be so easy to settle the crestie in. 
she will be fine. I assure you ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> I know, but they still look very cute without it. So either way I will still love her.


True! Love their lil eyelashes


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True! Love their lil eyelashes


Oh gosh yes there eyes are awesome. Makes me jealous ?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True! Love their lil eyelashes


That was what sold me in the first place.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> *snort*


Oh my garsh... dang it. I have to cook dinner.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... dang it. I have to cook dinner.


On my way lol


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> What happened here. Okay let us try again. I could not decide whether to call her Kahleesie or Danera ( Dani - for short) but I think I am going to go with Kali Short for Kahleesie because she is a queen. I also see the my photos did not post. So here goes.
> Don't you think she is purty!!


Oh she’s gorgeous!!! Welcome Kali!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... dang it. I have to cook dinner.


Cresties ain’t as fragile as they appear to be. They are tough little things. 
give her a couple days to settle in. Feed etc. After couple days start introducing your hand to her.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> What happened here. Okay let us try again. I could not decide whether to call her Kahleesie or Danera ( Dani - for short) but I think I am going to go with Kali Short for Kahleesie because she is a queen. I also see the my photos did not post. So here goes.
> Don't you think she is purty!!


She’s a beauty!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... dang it. I have to cook dinner.


What we having for dinner? I need more notice to get a flight booked but can’t promise I’ll come back to England ?. I’ll have Affina and pumpkin in toe ???


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What I am on page 8041 and it goes to 8049. Ok I have a quizz to get to but she arrived. ?? I cannot decide If I should call her Kahl
> Mmmmm I like your marbles. ??


I'm trying to catch up and it was 8051 and it gets worse every second.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying to catch up and it was 8051 and it gets worse every second.?


Notice how chubbs went really quiet and was long delays between his posts ?. I have PROOF of a compliment from chubbs too haha.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Cresties ain’t as fragile as they appear to be. They are tough little things.
> give her a couple days to settle in. Feed etc. After couple days start introducing your hand to her.


I put some of her crestie food in her food perch and clean water. Although in the one pic she is licking the glass. Which is what they do. But anyhow I put food and water in her cage for her. So she should be fine if she is hungry and she has all night to explore her new digs. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@CarolM don’t forget the nut house thread too Chubbs set up ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> What we having for dinner? I need more notice to get a flight booked but can’t promise I’ll come back to England ?. I’ll have Affina and pumpkin in toe ???


I don't know but I have to throw something together or starve. Book your flight. It'll be the same old crap tonight though. I want some good recipes for something different.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> @CarolM don’t forget the nut house thread too Chubbs set up ?


Don’t go in there Carol, it’s to crazy you’ll get infected by TOCD! (The Original Chubbs Disease)


----------



## EllieMay

I can celebrate! The appointment at the eye specialist went really good! The pressure was down from 55 to 12... dr said we weren’t out of the woods yet but well on the way. . Meds dropped a little bit too... I’ll still be shackled some but we go back Tuesday.. Jayden is feeling much better and the eye opens a little in his own. 
To start our celebration, he wanted me to take him by the pet store to hold a snake. They only had a couple pythons and they were sick so we had to compromise..


All the machines messed his hair up.. I promise I brushed it... lol


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> @CarolM don’t forget the nut house thread too Chubbs set up ?


Huh which thread now? I thought this was the nut house thread?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I don't know but I have to throw something together or starve. Book your flight. It'll be the same old crap tonight though. I want some good recipes for something different.


I make my own dishes no jars or anything. Depending on what you like I’ll happily send you some of my own recipes


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Don’t go in there Carol, it’s to crazy you’ll get infected by TOCD! (The Original Chubbs Disease)


Is there really a thread like that?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I can celebrate! The appointment at the eye specialist went really good! The pressure was down from 55 to 12... dr said we weren’t out of the woods yet but we’ll on the way. . Meds dropped a little bit too... I’ll still be shackled some but we go back Tuesday.. Jayden is feeling much better and the eye opens a little in his own.
> To start our celebration, he wanted me to take him by the pet store to hold a snake. They only had a couple pythons and they were sick so we had to compromise..
> View attachment 301747
> 
> All the machines messed his hair up.. I promise I brushed it... lol


Yay. That’s freaking AWESOME news. Well done little dude whoop woop ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Is there really a thread like that?


I’ll tag you but be warned ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I can celebrate! The appointment at the eye specialist went really good! The pressure was down from 55 to 12... dr said we weren’t out of the woods yet but we’ll on the way. . Meds dropped a little bit too... I’ll still be shackled some but we go back Tuesday.. Jayden is feeling much better and the eye opens a little in his own.
> To start our celebration, he wanted me to take him by the pet store to hold a snake. They only had a couple pythons and they were sick so we had to compromise..
> View attachment 301747
> 
> All the machines messed his hair up.. I promise I brushed it... lol


Thats great news! So happy for u guys. Make mom buy that for you kiddo haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Is there really a thread like that?


@Chubbs the tegu started it, it’s called THE NUT HOUSE. It certainly lives up to it’s name too


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can celebrate! The appointment at the eye specialist went really good! The pressure was down from 55 to 12... dr said we weren’t out of the woods yet but we’ll on the way. . Meds dropped a little bit too... I’ll still be shackled some but we go back Tuesday.. Jayden is feeling much better and the eye opens a little in his own.
> To start our celebration, he wanted me to take him by the pet store to hold a snake. They only had a couple pythons and they were sick so we had to compromise..
> View attachment 301747
> 
> All the machines messed his hair up.. I promise I brushed it... lol


Yayyy. That is good news.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooh the joys of setting up a new phone. So annoying right.
> I couldn’t remember my Snapchat log in me being me forgot to save my passwords. I couldn’t get in it. Same with discord so I had to set another up. I’ve had random people add me and I have no clue who the heck they are. Thank goodness for block button.
> I remember the pain oh to well of setting a new phone up.


Yea and this phone is so different. I loved my older one but I guess I'll eventually get used to this one.


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I am off to bed. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I will tentatively check out the Nut house tomorrow. Good night and sleep tight all.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Okay. I am off to bed. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I will tentatively check out the Nut house tomorrow. Good night and sleep tight all.


Goodnight Carol, be careful in the nut house try not to get infected by TOCD. Sweet dreams


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I can celebrate! The appointment at the eye specialist went really good! The pressure was down from 55 to 12... dr said we weren’t out of the woods yet but well on the way. . Meds dropped a little bit too... I’ll still be shackled some but we go back Tuesday.. Jayden is feeling much better and the eye opens a little in his own.
> To start our celebration, he wanted me to take him by the pet store to hold a snake. They only had a couple pythons and they were sick so we had to compromise..
> View attachment 301747
> 
> All the machines messed his hair up.. I promise I brushed it... lol


I'm dealing with eye pressure with Joe too only his was low. We got his meds adjusted right and now it's better. He has macular degeneration.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I make my own dishes no jars or anything. Depending on what you like I’ll happily send you some of my own recipes


That's usually me too. But I haven't started yet. It's all CDR's fault. I had to catch up for GP. I've been wanting to do some large pasta shells stuffed. I used to have a vegetarian recipe that did mushrooms and various cheeses. It was so good. The recipe was from Spain.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> That's usually me too. But I haven't started yet. It's all CDR's fault. I had to catch up for GP. I've been wanting to do some large pasta shells stuffed. I used to have a vegetarian recipe that did mushrooms and various cheeses. It was so good. The recipe was from Spain.


That sounds yum ?. The offer is there tho


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay. I am off to bed. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I will tentatively check out the Nut house tomorrow. Good night and sleep tight all.


Night Carol! Absolutely luv your new additions!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm dealing with eye pressure with Joe too only his was low. We got his meds adjusted right and now it's better. He has macular degeneration.


I’m so sorry.. Eyes are such a sensitive thing to deal with.. nobody should have to go thru that but it always seems that it’s the least deserving that get bombarded!!! How’s Joe doing otherwise? Haven’t seen any humor from him in a while....


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Bed. Duvet. Netflix and more importantly COFEEEEE. Who could ask for more ?. 
Anyone got any suggestions on what to watch? 
I’m board out me head


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> That sounds yum ?. The offer is there tho


I was trying to take you up on it.? I guess I'll have to sit on my lazy bum and look it up.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Bed. Duvet. Netflix and more importantly COFEEEEE. Who could ask for more ?.
> Anyone got any suggestions on what to watch?
> I’m board out me head


You could try watching the nut case. I forgot the name of that thread.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> You could try watching the nut case. I forgot the name of that thread.


Nut case? The thread I believe chubbs called Nut House?


----------



## Cathie G

[QUOTE="EllieMay, post: 1850547, member: 108
I’m so sorry.. Eyes are such a sensitive thing to deal with.. nobody should have to go thru that but it always seems that it’s the least deserving that get bombarded!!! How’s Joe doing otherwise? Haven’t seen any humor from him in a while....
[/QUOTE]
I can't post pics yet. I haven't figured out this new phone yet. I'm glad Jayden is doing better. Joe's pressure was about what Jayden's is. They wanted to bring Joe's up. Between me and the doctor we got the right dose of eye medication to get it normal. The doctor doesn't know why his eye pressure dropped so low. He still didn't go through what your little guy did. We wouldn't have known except for his eye specialist. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Nut case? The thread I believe chubbs called Nut House?


Hehehe...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> [QUOTE="EllieMay, post: 1850547, member: 108
> I’m so sorry.. Eyes are such a sensitive thing to deal with.. nobody should have to go thru that but it always seems that it’s the least deserving that get bombarded!!! How’s Joe doing otherwise? Haven’t seen any humor from him in a while....


I can't post pics yet. I haven't figured out this new phone yet. I'm glad Jayden is doing better. Joe's pressure was about what Jayden's is. They wanted to bring Joe's up. Between me and the doctor we got the right dose of eye medication to get it normal. The doctor doesn't know why his eye pressure dropped so low. He still didn't go through what your little guy did. We wouldn't have known except for his eye specialist. I'll keep him in my prayers.
[/QUOTE]
Same here for Joe. Your pressure can definitely drop to low.. the pain comes from rising too quickly though. I’m getting educated quickly right now. 

Can’t wait till you get the new phone sorted out.. what did you get?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I can't post pics yet. I haven't figured out this new phone yet. I'm glad Jayden is doing better. Joe's pressure was about what Jayden's is. They wanted to bring Joe's up. Between me and the doctor we got the right dose of eye medication to get it normal. The doctor doesn't know why his eye pressure dropped so low. He still didn't go through what your little guy did. We wouldn't have known except for his eye specialist. I'll keep him in my prayers.


Same here for Joe. Your pressure can definitely drop to low.. the pain comes from rising too quickly though. I’m getting educated quickly right now. 

Can’t wait till you get the new phone sorted out.. what did you get?
[/QUOTE]
I've done prepaid Verizon for around 20 years. This one is a Nokia 3 V. I loved my last one for photos and all it would do. It was an LG k8 V . I'm considering getting it fixed and using it offline or by WiFi. I like this one too but it so far won't do what the LG will. That way I could have the best of both. My cake and eat it too.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Same here for Joe. Your pressure can definitely drop to low.. the pain comes from rising too quickly though. I’m getting educated quickly right now.
> 
> Can’t wait till you get the new phone sorted out.. what did you get?


I've done prepaid Verizon for around 20 years. This one is a Nokia 3 V. I loved my last one for photos and all it would do. It was an LG k8 V . I'm considering getting it fixed and using it offline or by WiFi. I like this one too but it so far won't do what the LG will. That way I could have the best of both. My cake and eat it too.?
[/QUOTE]

Oooh cake yummy ?. Sorry I saw cake and started drooling ? 
shall I be a proper Brit cake and a cup of tea?

hell nah that ? nasty. I’ll stick to coffee but fancy a slice of good old chocolate cake now ??.
Hope you get phone sorted soon tho


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Bed. Duvet. Netflix and more importantly COFEEEEE. Who could ask for more ?.
> Anyone got any suggestions on what to watch?
> I’m board out me head


I don't have Netflix, but I know Amazon Prime TV carries the movie version volumes of _RWBY_. I don't know if you're normally into anime or not, but either way, I think you'd really like it.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't have Netflix, but I know Amazon Prime TV carries the movie version volumes of _RWBY_. I don't know if you're normally into anime or not, but either way, I think you'd really like it.


Can’t say I’ve ever watched anime. I’m always watching horror movies ?

was into
Game of thrones. Was gutted when it ended.
I used to be a big fan of walking dead aswell. But damn it’s gone down hill so bad since rick left. They spoilt it big time.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever watched anime. I’m always watching horror movies ?
> 
> was into
> Game of thrones. Was gutted when it ended.
> I used to be a big fan of walking dead aswell. But damn it’s gone down hill so bad since rick left. They spoilt it big time.


The Grimm are monsters... Although they don't get all that creepy until Volume 4. ? 
I think you would enjoy the characters immensely and find yourself laughing throughout the first couple volumes.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well @Mystic_Queen I’ll go get that picture for you, might take a few minutes


Think I had it a little low. But I know now for tomorrow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Mystic_Queen said:


> You just confused the heck outta me. But confusing me actually isn’t hard ??


Ellie May was wondering how big the land rover Perseverance was. The rocket that launched today was carrying the prervarance to take it to Mars.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ellie May was wondering how big the land rover Perseverance was. The rocket that launched today was carrying the prervarance to take it to Mars.


Woah what. Wow ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Wonder what the interest is in Mars now.. or is that not the final destination?


There are people who have volunteered to go to Mars. They know it's a one way trip. If the technology is ever obtained to survive on Mars. Someday we might see people headed that way. The land rover is taking samples of the surface. It even has drills to take core samples below the surface.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> The Grimm are monsters... Although they don't get all that creepy until Volume 4. ?
> I think you would enjoy the characters immensely and find yourself laughing throughout the first couple volumes.


I’ll be sure to look it up. Thanks. I’m running out of things to watch. Well decent things anyway


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all, We made it to Friday!!! I’m renewing some of my certifications for work this morning.. I can finish this by 10am and then Have a sense of accomplishment for the rest of the day! No great plans so far.. we will see how the day goes! Wishing all of you a fabulous Friday!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday all!


Let the weekend commence ???????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> ???


Hey golden. How are you?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey golden. How are you?


Good, just feeding the torts ?, you?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Good, just feeding the torts ?, you?


I’m good. Just so damn hot ?. And about to do same. Pumpkin don’t seem to eat much so I offer little bits here and there. I’m guessing with me only having her for 5 days she’s still settling in. I’m not alarmed tho as she is eating but prefers to eat off my hand rather than off her slate. But she will go to her slate after she’s eaten off my hand. She’s a funny thing. I haven’t soaked her yet. She’s sleeping in her hide on damp side.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I've done prepaid Verizon for around 20 years. This one is a Nokia 3 V. I loved my last one for photos and all it would do. It was an LG k8 V . I'm considering getting it fixed and using it offline or by WiFi. I like this one too but it so far won't do what the LG will. That way I could have the best of both. My cake and eat it too.?



Oooh cake yummy ?. Sorry I saw cake and started drooling ? 
shall I be a proper Brit cake and a cup of tea?

hell nah that ? nasty. I’ll stick to coffee but fancy a slice of good old chocolate cake now ??.
Hope you get phone sorted soon tho 
[/QUOTE]
Joe's mum has some good recipes. I like her scone recipe. I'm on the phone and learning, so soon I hope.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Oooh cake yummy ?. Sorry I saw cake and started drooling ?
> shall I be a proper Brit cake and a cup of tea?
> 
> hell nah that ? nasty. I’ll stick to coffee but fancy a slice of good old chocolate cake now ??.
> Hope you get phone sorted soon tho ☺


Joe's mum has some good recipes. I like her scone recipe. I'm on the phone and learning, so soon I hope.
[/QUOTE]
I make my own cheese scones. And cheese straws. I do my own bread too. And cakes etc. 
boredom buster ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Joe's mum has some good recipes. I like her scone recipe. I'm on the phone and learning, so soon I hope.


I make my own cheese scones. And cheese straws. I do my own bread too. And cakes etc.
boredom buster ?
[/QUOTE]
I love to cook, but I usually don’t follow recipes. Or, I twist the recipe into something that I think would taste better. My favorite bread to make is Italian or cheesy garlic bread which I do partly in the bread maker and partly in the oven.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Oooh cake yummy ?. Sorry I saw cake and started drooling ?
> shall I be a proper Brit cake and a cup of tea?
> 
> hell nah that ? nasty. I’ll stick to coffee but fancy a slice of good old chocolate cake now ??.
> Hope you get phone sorted soon tho ☺


Joe's mum has some good recipes. I like her scone recipe. I'm on the phone and learning, so soon I hope.
[/QUOTE]
Keep getting told I’d make the perfect house wife. But no one wants me ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I make my own cheese scones. And cheese straws. I do my own bread too. And cakes etc.
> boredom buster ?


I love to cook, but I usually don’t follow recipes. Or, I twist the recipe into something that I think would taste better. My favorite bread to make is Italian or cheesy garlic bread which I do partly in the bread maker and partly in the oven.
[/QUOTE]
I don’t really tend to follow recipes either. I tend to just do my own thing. I’ve made cheesy garlic bread a few times. I’ve done Italian bread too. And the seeded one. I’ve also done my own malt loaf. Which my neighbour runs off with every single time. I tend to do more cakes tho now.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I love to cook, but I usually don’t follow recipes. Or, I twist the recipe into something that I think would taste better. My favorite bread to make is Italian or cheesy garlic bread which I do partly in the bread maker and partly in the oven.


I don’t really tend to follow recipes either. I tend to just do my own thing. I’ve made cheesy garlic bread a few times. I’ve done Italian bread too. And the seeded one. I’ve also done my own malt loaf. Which my neighbour runs off with every single time. I tend to do more cakes tho now.
[/QUOTE]
I’m good at making cakes taste really good, but looking really good is a different story ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I don’t really tend to follow recipes either. I tend to just do my own thing. I’ve made cheesy garlic bread a few times. I’ve done Italian bread too. And the seeded one. I’ve also done my own malt loaf. Which my neighbour runs off with every single time. I tend to do more cakes tho now.


I’m good at making cakes taste really good, but looking really good is a different story ?
[/QUOTE]
Here’s a pic of a chocolate salted caramel brownie I did other day. I use the disposable tin trays when I bake. Hold heat better and helps with the rise my grandma taught me that trick lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ohh, sounds delicious. Great idea too


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

You have to send me pictures of all the cakes you make so that I can feel like I’m eating them ?


----------



## Lokkje

Well it’s 115° in the shade here today. Both my desert tortoises are flailing away trying to get into the house. The third desert tortoise is missing in action so it’s probably deep in the burrow.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Well it’s 115° in the shade here today. Both my desert tortoises are flailing away trying to get into the house. The third desert tortoise is missing in action so it’s probably deep in the burrow.


???


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Joe's mum has some good recipes. I like her scone recipe. I'm on the phone and learning, so soon I hope.


I make my own cheese scones. And cheese straws. I do my own bread too. And cakes etc. 
boredom buster ?
[/QUOTE]
Cheese scones sounds really good. I changed up Joe's mum's recipe a bit. The additional ingredients to a basic recipe is up to what you have handy I guess. At least that's what I do. I used to make my own bread also. I just don't have enough people to feed now. Scones are going to be my go to now.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ohh, sounds delicious. Great idea too


My own recipe


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You have to send me pictures of all the cakes you make so that I can feel like I’m eating them ?


deal ?


----------



## Lokkje

I cannot make anything without a very exact and specific recipe. I am a terrible cook and a competent baker. That cake looks really good.


----------



## Lokkje

And for gods sake somebody post a scone recipe


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I make my own cheese scones. And cheese straws. I do my own bread too. And cakes etc.
> boredom buster ?


Cheese scones sounds really good. I changed up Joe's mum's recipe a bit. The additional ingredients to a basic recipe is up to what you have handy I guess. At least that's what I do. I used to make my own bread also. I just don't have enough people to feed now. Scones are going to be my go to now.
[/QUOTE]
I don’t have enough people to feed it’s only myself. But I do it because it’s something I enjoy. Neighbours are never complaining when I take trays round of scones. Bakes tarts. Crusted rolls. Baps. Cakes etc etc. Of course I do some for myself. I just chuck them in the freezer ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> And for gods sake somebody post a scone recipe


I’ll give you mine if you like ?. I make cheese scones. Cheese and garlic ones are awesome too


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> I cannot make anything without a very exact and specific recipe. I am a terrible cook and a competent baker. That cake looks really good.


No such thing as a terrible cook ?


----------



## Lokkje

What is a bap?


----------



## Lokkje

And yes post the recipe. If you post the recipe I can actually pull off making it and now I want a scone with some coffee more than life itself.


----------



## Lokkje

Do they take long?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> What is a bap?


It’s like a roll that you would put a hot dog in. 
perfect for filling with cheese and ham and popping under the grill?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Do they take long?


Probs about half hour or so. 
let me type it out. Give me a few mins. 
I do buttermilk scones too


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Well it’s 115° in the shade here today. Both my desert tortoises are flailing away trying to get into the house. The third desert tortoise is missing in action so it’s probably deep in the burrow.


I think the ones that burrow do it in self defense from mother nature. I've seen my backyard at 129° because of the sun. And I live in Ohio. I'll bet yours is much worse.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@Lokkje 


What you need for a perfect cheese scone. 
225g/8oz self raising flour
pinch of salt
55g/2oz butter
25g/1oz mature Cheddar, grated
150ml/5fl oz milk

How to make the perfect scone creation. 

Heat the oven to 220C/200C Fan/Gas 7 (not sure on American Oven temps but should be the same). 
Lightly grease a baking sheet (you can line a baking sheet with grease proof paper if desired) and Mix together the flour and salt and rub in the butter. Add in the cheese and then the milk to get a soft dough. Turn onto a floured work top and knead very lightly. Pat out or use a rolling pin but be gentle to a round 2cm/¾in thick. Use a 5cm/2in cutter (I use a glass)to stamp out rounds and place on the baking sheet. Lightly knead together the rest of the dough and stamp out more scones to use it all up (we don’t want any waste) . Brush the tops of the scones with a a small amount of milk. Bake for 12–15 minutes until risen and golden. Take out oven. Cool and enjoy ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Do they take long?


They take 12-15 mins to bake. So from making the dough and cutting etc to baking. Total tome shouldn’t be more than 30-45mins. Give or take


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I think everyone’s ran off to bake scones now ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Lokkje
> 
> 
> What you need for a perfect cheese scone.
> 225g/8oz self raising flour
> pinch of salt
> 55g/2oz butter
> 25g/1oz mature Cheddar, grated
> 150ml/5fl oz milk
> 
> How to make the perfect scone creation.
> 
> Heat the oven to 220C/200C Fan/Gas 7 (not sure on American Oven temps but should be the same).
> Lightly grease a baking sheet (you can line a baking sheet with grease proof paper if desired) and Mix together the flour and salt and rub in the butter. Add in the cheese and then the milk to get a soft dough. Turn onto a floured work top and knead very lightly. Pat out or use a rolling pin but be gentle to a round 2cm/¾in thick. Use a 5cm/2in cutter (I use a glass)to stamp out rounds and place on the baking sheet. Lightly knead together the rest of the dough and stamp out more scones to use it all up (we don’t want any waste) . Brush the tops of the scones with a a small amount of milk. Bake for 12–15 minutes until risen and golden. Take out oven. Cool and enjoy ?


I’m taking that recipe ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> And for gods sake somebody post a scone recipe


Ok. This is Joe's mum's recipe as best i can. It makes 6-8 depending on your cutter size. She uses a 1.25 inch cutter. Preheat oven to 400° you will bake them on a floured cookie sheet for around 12 minutes. Rub together 8 ounces flour, 3 tsp baking powder, and 2 oz butter. Stir in 1 oz or so of sugar and 2 oz of mixed dried fruit. (I used some chopped up pecans too). Next add a slightly beaten egg and stir into mix. Add a little bit of milk at a time until you have a soft dough. Flour your work surface and pat out the dough until it's a little over an inch thick. I really like this recipe.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m taking that recipe ?


I knew you would. It’s my own go to scone recipe. I swap the cheese for currents and other fruits. Or I had some garlic to the dough aswell as the cheese


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I knew you would. It’s my own go to scone recipe. I swap the cheese for currents and other fruits. Or I had some garlic to the dough aswell as the cheese


Now I’m hungry ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Now I’m hungry ?


I know what your going to be doing ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I know what your going to be doing ??


Oh yes, scone time!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Or I might be too lazy and just grab a bag of chips ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Lokkje
> 
> 
> What you need for a perfect cheese scone.
> 225g/8oz self raising flour
> pinch of salt
> 55g/2oz butter
> 25g/1oz mature Cheddar, grated
> 150ml/5fl oz milk
> 
> How to make the perfect scone creation.
> 
> Heat the oven to 220C/200C Fan/Gas 7 (not sure on American Oven temps but should be the same).
> Lightly grease a baking sheet (you can line a baking sheet with grease proof paper if desired) and Mix together the flour and salt and rub in the butter. Add in the cheese and then the milk to get a soft dough. Turn onto a floured work top and knead very lightly. Pat out or use a rolling pin but be gentle to a round 2cm/¾in thick. Use a 5cm/2in cutter (I use a glass)to stamp out rounds and place on the baking sheet. Lightly knead together the rest of the dough and stamp out more scones to use it all up (we don’t want any waste) . Brush the tops of the scones with a a small amount of milk. Bake for 12–15 minutes until risen and golden. Take out oven. Cool and enjoy ?


This is a good one too. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I think everyone’s ran off to bake scones now ??


I'm running off to check on Saphire. And cook dinner.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Or I might be too lazy and just grab a bag of chips ?


Haha ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I'm running off to check on Saphire. And cook dinner.


Chat soon. Take care. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yes, scone time!


I wanna see pics of scones ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wanna see pics of scones ???


Sorry I took the lazy option.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cant go wrong with chips


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But gotta add dip


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry I took the lazy option.


Don't forget the dip.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Cheese scones sounds really good. I changed up Joe's mum's recipe a bit. The additional ingredients to a basic recipe is up to what you have handy I guess. At least that's what I do. I used to make my own bread also. I just don't have enough people to feed now. Scones are going to be my go to now.


I don’t have enough people to feed it’s only myself. But I do it because it’s something I enjoy. Neighbours are never complaining when I take trays round of scones. Bakes tarts. Crusted rolls. Baps. Cakes etc etc. Of course I do some for myself. I just chuck them in the freezer ?
[/QUOTE]
I don't have any idea what's going on here. Our conversation became you saying what I said and me saying what you said. No wonder we're nut cases.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Don't forget the dip.


Talk some sense into her


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Now I’m hungry ?


Yes garlic butter scones with my large stuffed cheese and mushroom shells. I guess I'll really be cooking soon. I can't wait to go shopping.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cant go wrong with chips


Yum yum. All this food talk making me hungry


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yes garlic butter scones with my large stuffed cheese and mushroom shells. I guess I'll really be cooking soon. I can't wait to go shopping.


Sounds like HEAVEN ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I cannot make anything without a very exact and specific recipe. I am a terrible cook and a competent baker. That cake looks really good.


That's the thing of it. Once you have a basic recipe you can do the extras however you want. Like if you make fudge. It's 12 oz milk with 3 cups of sugar. You can add cocoa powder. Peanut butter whatever after you get to the hardball stage. Even just do blonde and add marshino cherries and walnuts. Just keep the liquid and dry as close as you can to the original proportions. Even when I fail I've gained something. I'll know better next time .


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But gotta add dip


I can't believe we think somewhat alike.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! I knew u were crazy deep inside lol


----------



## Lokkje

Ooookkkkkkaaaayyy. Burnt scones. round one garbage will try again but have to pause because I am really annoyed. I forgot to set a timer and started working on charts and forgot all about them and then my fire alarm went off. I guess I’m not a very competent baker either. Rats.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe we think somewhat alike.??


That’s actually a SCARY thought. Lol


----------



## Lokkje

And they looked so good when I put them on the baking tray too.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Ooookkkkkkaaaayyy. Burnt scones. round one garbage will try again but have to pause because I am really annoyed. I forgot to set a timer and started working on charts and forgot all about them and then my fire alarm went off. I guess I’m not a very competent baker either. Rats.


Eeeeeek. You got this. Deep breaths. And don’t do anything else then scones are cooked and out the oven. Just to be safe lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> And they looked so good when I put them on the baking tray too.


Awww man. Hopefully the next batch work out better.


----------



## Lokkje

I wanted to make these perfect scones and post a picture and show I could do this and then charcoal briquettes and smoke were all I could’ve shown and I was too embarrassed to even take a picture of it. It was good for the humor factor. I’m excited to try again though but I’m gonna have to run to the store and get some more cheese because I’m out of it.


----------



## Lokkje

What is the dough supposed to be a little bit wet and sticky?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I wanted to make these perfect scones and post a picture and show I could do this and then charcoal briquettes and smoke were all I could’ve shown and I was too embarrassed to even take a picture of it. It was good for the humor factor. I’m excited to try again though but I’m gonna have to run to the store and get some more cheese because I’m out of it.


Just make some toast and butter haha dont burn it


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just make some toast and butter haha dont burn it


I’ve got a blow torch. Want to come over and have some fun?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I’ve got a blow torch. Want to come over and have some fun?


That sounds hot!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That sounds hot!


Way too hot for you to handle kid


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Way too hot for you to handle kid


Psssss burn


----------



## Lokkje

Don’t forget I live in hell


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> I wanted to make these perfect scones and post a picture and show I could do this and then charcoal briquettes and smoke were all I could’ve shown and I was too embarrassed to even take a picture of it. It was good for the humor factor. I’m excited to try again though but I’m gonna have to run to the store and get some more cheese because I’m out of it.


That’s the beauty of cooking. The more you try the more you learn.
I love cooking it’s a passion of mine. I’m always in my kitchen.
never feel embarrassed about trying to make something that failed.
mans by the sounds of it it wasn’t really your fault. You got busy with something else and it slipped out your head. It happens. Even the best of cooks make simple mistakes like leaving things in oven. I know I have plenty of times. I’vemade a lemon meringue pie before now and totally forgot it was in oven. It ended up like a huge lump of charcoal. I decided to do cleaning and like you forgot to set the timer.
mistakes happen. Don’t feel bad over it and certainly don’t be embarrassed.
you got this I believe in you I know you can make them scones ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Don’t forget I live in hell


Satan is my dad haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait! Are u my mom???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> What is the dough supposed to be a little bit wet and sticky?


If the dough is slightly wet or sticky add a little more flour


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll give you mine if you like ?. I make cheese scones. Cheese and garlic ones are awesome too


The only scones I had in the UK were sweet... Perfect for afternoon tea. But cheese and garlic... Oooh, that sounds yummy!


----------



## Lokkje

Who’s your mama?‍


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait! Are u my mom???


Heh heh heh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whos ur daddy???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> The only scones I had in the UK were sweet... Perfect for afternoon tea. But cheese and garlic... Oooh, that sounds yummy!


You can use the same ingredients I posted for the sweet ones. Just take the cheese out and add a little sugar and maybe some fruit 
I’m always tinkering around with it.
Ive found my chocolate salted caramel Recipe too if you want that aswell


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whos ur daddy???


I don’t know. And actually I have no clue ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t know. And actually I have no clue ???


Wow! Is ur mom single? I promise ill be a cool stepdad ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> The only scones I had in the UK were sweet... Perfect for afternoon tea. But cheese and garlic... Oooh, that sounds yummy!


I always have cheese and garlic ones in freezer they one of my favs. And a quick snack. I don’t really eat a lot. Never been a big eater. Probs one meal a day and maybe the odd small snack in between. But that’s it.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! Is ur mom single? I promise ill be a cool stepdad ??


Nope she isn’t. She’s married to a guy I went to school with. SMH


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Nope she isn’t. She’s married to a guy I went to school with. SMH


GTFO .. ur lying lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! Is ur mom single? I promise ill be a cool stepdad ??


My step father is 37. I’ve just turned 36. My mother is 58. And now I feel ashamed.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> GTFO .. ur lying lol


I wish I was. It’s one of the reasons I don’t talk to her. My aunt and uncle the one with dementia. They brought me up practically


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Ooookkkkkkaaaayyy. Burnt scones. round one garbage will try again but have to pause because I am really annoyed. I forgot to set a timer and started working on charts and forgot all about them and then my fire alarm went off. I guess I’m not a very competent baker either. Rats.


Yes never over bake them. That's what I did the first time. I only did it by a few minutes but... lesson learned for me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I don't think I've seen/had proper scones on this side of the pond. Regardless of the recipe being used. 

To me, what I think of as British scones, they resemble thick buttermilk (U.S.) biscuits. 

Now I have to explain that the British concept of "biscuits" is sort of more like "cookies" to an American. Or that British biscuits are closer to our concept of dog biscuits. 

If that hurts anyone's head, just talk about chocolate chip cookies. Those are the same on both sides of the pond.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wish I was. It’s one of the reasons I don’t talk to her. My aunt and uncle the one with dementia. They brought me up practically


Well dont feel ashamed ur moms a milf haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yes never over bake them. That's what I did the first time. I only did it by a few minutes but... lesson learned for me.☹


Awwww cathie. You will make them. I believe you will ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well dont feel ashamed ur moms a milf haha


You sure about that?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> You sure about that?


Well. 6 more beers maybe ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think I've seen/had proper scones on this side of the pond. Regardless of the recipe being used.
> 
> To me, what I think of as British scones, they resemble thick buttermilk (U.S.) biscuits.
> 
> Now I have to explain that the British concept of "biscuits" is sort of more like "cookies" to an American. Or that British biscuits are closer to our concept of dog biscuits.
> 
> If that hurts anyone's head, just talk about chocolate chip cookies. Those are the same on both sides of the pond.


Hahaha I get you


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well. 6 more beers maybe ?


Put a paper bag over her head. Drink 25 pints you should be good ? 
I’m so glad I look nothing like my mother


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Put a paper bag over her head. Drink 25 pints you should be good ?
> I’m so glad I look nothing like my mother


Im jk. Id prob only need 3


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im jk. Id prob only need 3


Trust you would need more than that ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hahaha I get you


So we're having chocolate chip cookies for dessert?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Sounds good to me ??


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I always have cheese and garlic ones in freezer they one of my favs. And a quick snack. I don’t really eat a lot. Never been a big eater. Probs one meal a day and maybe the odd small snack in between. But that’s it.


That's too much like me. I can eat a lot of fruit and veggies but not enough of the others. Now I'm a skinny elderly person. Not a good thing to be.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> That's too much like me. I can eat a lot of fruit and veggies but not enough of the others. Now I'm a skinny elderly person. Not a good thing to be.


Love my fruit and veggies. I wouldn’t say I’m skinny. I know in American sizes I’m a 10/12 In ladies clothes I THINK. Which is about 12/14 in U.K.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Well it’s 115° in the shade here today. Both my desert tortoises are flailing away trying to get into the house. The third desert tortoise is missing in action so it’s probably deep in the burrow.


That’s just crazy! We actually had a cool spell due to the hurricane... barely hit 90 ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think I've seen/had proper scones on this side of the pond. Regardless of the recipe being used.
> 
> To me, what I think of as British scones, they resemble thick buttermilk (U.S.) biscuits.
> 
> Now I have to explain that the British concept of "biscuits" is sort of more like "cookies" to an American. Or that British biscuits are closer to our concept of dog biscuits.
> 
> If that hurts anyone's head, just talk about chocolate chip cookies. Those are the same on both sides of the pond.


Scones are like a cookie biscuit. I liked them because they can be slightly sweet or whatever you want. Just don't overbake them. They won't be good as leftovers for breakfast. Chocolate chips might be good in them.... possibilities are brewing ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Scones are like a cookie biscuit. I liked them because they can be slightly sweet or whatever you want. Just don't overbake them. They won't be good as leftovers for breakfast. Chocolate chips might be good in them.... possibilities are brewing ?


Chocolate chips can work in scone dough but they are known for sinking. I use chocolate chunks. And coat them in flour before I knead into the dough


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Love my fruit and veggies. I wouldn’t say I’m skinny. I know in American sizes I’m a 10/12 In ladies clothes I THINK. Which is about 12/14 in U.K.


I can wear a size 16 children's clothes and their shoes too. But I usually buy whatever feels good. My favorite pair of jeans are a boys 14 with the adjustable waist. I just wish I could eat more and weigh more. It depends on your height and bone structure too. I'm probably not really really skinny but as an elderly person it would be better if I was a little plumpy.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I can wear a size 16 children's clothes and their shoes too. But I usually buy whatever feels good. My favorite pair of jeans are a boys 14 with the adjustable waist. I just wish I could eat more and weigh more. It depends on your height and bone structure too. I'm probably not really really skinny but as an elderly person it would be better if I was a little plumpy.


Awww bless ya. As long as you wear clothes that are comfortable then it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Chocolate chips can work in scone dough but they are known for sinking. I use chocolate chunks. And coat them in flour before I knead into the dough


That's funny. Oh my garsh... you know I'm going to have to go shopping soon. This stupid phone is making me mad. I'm going to have to go into settings and stomp on it ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> That's funny. Oh my garsh... you know I'm going to have to go shopping soon. This stupid phone is making me mad. I'm going to have to go into settings and stomp on it ?


Awww you still not getting on with that new phone? Can you not take it back and exchange it for something easier to use?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awww you still not getting on with that new phone? Can you not take it back and exchange it for something easier to use?


I'm baaack. It was dimming the light when it felt like it. I'll just have to learn how to out smart this thing that's schmarter then me.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I'm baaack. It was dimming the light when it felt like it. I'll just have to learn how to out smart this thing that's schmarter then me.


There should be an option in your settings about the phone going into standby and time? You should be able to change it to 30 seconds. A minute. 2 minutes etc etc.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s just crazy! We actually had a cool spell due to the hurricane... barely hit 90 ?


Yes. Believe it or not Isaias has helped up here also. Possibly your hurricane also. Between the 2 of them we were getting horrible heat and humidity. I've been feeling the bands on and off for several days. It's weird though how much good a hurricane actually does for air quality. We finally got some really nice rain showers yesterday. Finally today Saphire was able to be outside early and all day. Yesterday he stayed out and got a shower. He didn't care he loved it. I had to bring him in because it was getting late.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> There should be an option in your settings about the phone going into standby and time? You should be able to change it to 30 seconds. A minute. 2 minutes etc etc.


Yes I found out what was going on and turned it off. It was something about using and optimizing light when ever it thought it should. Machine needs to learn who's boss.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yes I found out what was going on and turned it off. It was something about using and optimizing light when ever it thought it should. Machine needs to learn who's boss.


Yes it sure does. You show it who the boss it lol


----------



## EllieMay

Driving across the levy this evening


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 301881
> 
> Driving across the levy this evening


Wow ? beautiful view. Now come pick me up and drop me off there so I can see that view in person ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! I knew u were crazy deep inside lol


Yea but it's fun. And now I can blame it on old age and senility.??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 301881
> 
> Driving across the levy this evening


Wow. I so want to capture pictures of the colors like that.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think I've seen/had proper scones on this side of the pond. Regardless of the recipe being used.
> 
> To me, what I think of as British scones, they resemble thick buttermilk (U.S.) biscuits.
> 
> Now I have to explain that the British concept of "biscuits" is sort of more like "cookies" to an American. Or that British biscuits are closer to our concept of dog biscuits.
> 
> If that hurts anyone's head, just talk about chocolate chip cookies. Those are the same on both sides of the pond.


You're right. Scones are kinda like our cookie but biscuit like too. Not as sweet as a cookie. Not as thick as a biscuit. I'm so into them. They're just a perfect little snack and really universal. The first time I tried it I used chopped craisons, dates, and pecans as the extras. I just would like them better on the very lightly browned side. ? I think I'll put just a little bit of sugar in my cheese ones to sneak some sweetness in me one way or another...


----------



## Lokkje

If any you start smacking up pictures of perfect scones that you baked I am going to start getting depressed. I’m gonna try again tomorrow. I still need to go out and get more cheese and it got up to 118 so I was not in the mood to have all of the water sucked out of my body.


----------



## Lokkje

Maybe I should bake the scones on the sidewalk…


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes I found out what was going on and turned it off. It was something about using and optimizing light when ever it thought it should. Machine needs to learn who's boss.


it's probably still going to second guess you.


----------



## Lokkje

Mine bosses me around.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Maybe I should bake the scones on the sidewalk…


I was just thinking that! If the sidewalk isn't hot enough, try baking scones in a parked car... ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> it's probably still going to second guess you.


I did manage the light problem but I still can't figure out how to make sure my photos go to the SD card. That's all I really want. Other then that this phone isn't all that bad. Some things I like even better. What's really cool is I'm not hating Google anymore. A lot of photos I thought I lost I've found Google saved for me. I still want the original copy on a card too though. The weird thing is I don't do photos for money. I just do it for me. I grudgingly say Chubs hit the nail on the head.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> If any you start smacking up pictures of perfect scones that you baked I am going to start getting depressed. I’m gonna try again tomorrow. I still need to go out and get more cheese and it got up to 118 so I was not in the mood to have all of the water sucked out of my body.


Don't worry about me posting pictures yet... my phone is schmarter then me... for now.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I was just thinking that! If the sidewalk isn't hot enough, try baking scones in a parked car... ?


That might work OMG. She'd probably end up burning them anyway trying to someone else...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That might work OMG. She'd probably end up burning them anyway trying to someone else...


Dang phone#[email protected] I was trying to say she would be trying to save someone and burn her snack again... well


----------



## Cathie G

Well I better go to bed before I get into more trouble.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Well I better go to bed before I get into more trouble.?


Me too.


----------



## Lokkje

G’nite


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good morning ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lokkje said:


> Well it’s 115° in the shade here today. Both my desert tortoises are flailing away trying to get into the house. The third desert tortoise is missing in action so it’s probably deep in the burrow.


But it's a dry heat!? I guess that makes it better!??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone! Rose and I will get ready for the hurricane today. Close the shutters and bring Opo's night box inside tonight. Hurricane right now is staying offshore. Shouldn't be to uneventful.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> That's too much like me. I can eat a lot of fruit and veggies but not enough of the others. Now I'm a skinny elderly person. Not a good thing to be.


Oh so at Fifty and Kinda Fit, Kinda Fat bodes well for me?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Maybe I should bake the scones on the sidewalk…


You need a solar oven for summer cooking- keep the house cool and get some use out of the sun while its 2 feet from the ground!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Rose and I will get ready for the hurricane today. Close the shutters and bring Opo's night box inside tonight. Hurricane right now is staying offshore. Shouldn't be to uneventful.


WXrisk says lots and lots of rain so be safe


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good morning chubbs. Well afternoon for me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning! Afternoon! Evening!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hey golden ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I hate these damn face masks. But at least it’s stopped raining


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I hate these damn face masks. But at least it’s stopped raining


Thats a good look for you ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats a good look for you ?


I hate these masks. But they mandatory now. Have no choice to wear them


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Countryside walk home. Cos why not


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I hate these masks. But they mandatory now. Have no choice to wear them


Yeah same here in public places


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Countryside walk home. Cos why not


Tort heaven


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah same here in public places


I love wearing a mask, I have about 10 different masks. From race cars to sea turtles. If it's going to save my life or someone else's why ***** about it???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tort heaven


I’m surrounded by country side. I love it


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Rose and I will get ready for the hurricane today. Close the shutters and bring Opo's night box inside tonight. Hurricane right now is staying offshore. Shouldn't be to uneventful.


Be safe!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I love wearing a mask, I have about 10 different masks. From race cars to sea turtles. If it's going to save my life or someone else's why ***** about it???
> View attachment 301908


I like it! Love the shirt though... Cammo is always a good color ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Where's Jay when I need to ask a semi serious question.....


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Saturday all! Nice beautiful day here.. breezy, high 80’s.. nothing serious going on


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Happy Saturday all! Nice beautiful day here.. breezy, high 80’s.. nothing serious going on


Hey Ellie ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey Ellie ?


G’afternoon prom queen


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> G’afternoon prom queen


How are you Ellie?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh so at Fifty and Kinda Fit, Kinda Fat bodes well for me?


Yes kinda. They really don't want older people to go into old age being skinny. They don't want obese but a little middle age spread doesn't hurt too much. That's what I was told by nurses and doctors while I was careing for the elderly. It gives them something to fall back on if they get really sick.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> You need a solar oven for summer cooking- keep the house cool and get some use out of the sun while its 2 feet from the ground!


That's interesting.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Yes kinda. They really don't want older people to go into old age being skinny. They don't want obese but a little middle age spread doesn't hurt too much. That's what I was told by nurses and doctors while I was careing for the elderly. It gives them something to fall back on if they get really sick.


Well hell I am set. I can play singles tennis with my wife still and feel I have many more years till I am relagated to doubles. Sad part is she is a little younger and much better than me. I am used to getting beat down, but it is darn uncomfortable for other guys that aren't used to seeing her hit. She ran two guys off yesterday after 40 minutes cause she was crushing the ball. If I move move a$$ and get it to position I can hit a mid 60's mph ground stroke. Very rarily do I over power and sadly she sends it back with more heat to which I am happy to not have the racquet knocked out of my hand.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I hate these damn face masks. But at least it’s stopped raining


I don't like them but it's nothing new to me. I use them anyway for allergies. I've found I can use the cloth ones way better. Cute picture.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I don't like them but it's nothing new to me. I use them anyway for allergies. I've found I can use the cloth ones way better. Cute picture.


When I did nursing I had to wear them. I hated them then and I still hate them now. 
I know there is a reason for them. BUT. The masks won’t stop anyone from getting the virus. 
to me if I’m going to get it I’m going to get it. Nowt I can do.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well hell I am set. I can play singles tennis with my wife still and feel I have many more years till I am relagated to doubles. Sad part is she is a little younger and much better than me. I am used to getting beat down, but it is darn uncomfortable for other guys that aren't used to seeing her hit. She ran two guys off yesterday after 40 minutes cause she was crushing the ball. If I move move a$$ and get it to position I can hit a mid 60's mph ground stroke. Very rarily do I over power and sadly she sends it back with more heat to which I am happy to not have the racquet knocked out of my hand.


My best advice is do it while you can. Even if you lose you gain.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mystic_Queen said:


> When I did nursing I had to wear them. I hated them then and I still hate them now.
> I know there is a reason for them. BUT. The masks won’t stop anyone from getting the virus.
> to me if I’m going to get it I’m going to get it. Nowt I can do.


I just like them cause they contain so much of a persons sneeze. Mythbusters ruined it for me when they did the sneeze test. Yuck makes me wanna knock em out when they dont cover!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just like them cause they contain so much of a persons sneeze. Mythbusters ruined it for me when they did the sneeze test. Yuck makes me wanna knock em out when they dont cover!


That’s the main reason I wear one a cough can travel around too (the saliva).


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> When I did nursing I had to wear them. I hated them then and I still hate them now.
> I know there is a reason for them. BUT. The masks won’t stop anyone from getting the virus.
> to me if I’m going to get it I’m going to get it. Nowt I can do.


I think the homemade doubled cloth ones work way better then even the medical ones. The medical ones always make me sick. But I can tolerate the cloth ones for long periods. They probably won't work without doing the hand washing etc though. And really our eyes are still uncovered if we don't wear glasses too. I was glad I had one on yesterday at the grocery store though. Some people are being really stupid about it. One guy sneezed in his mask as he walked past me. A young woman was running around Kroger with a mask on but pulled down exposing her mouth and nose. And pushed past me really close. Etc etc etc. My only hope is I usually don't get the real flue despite my health issues. Washing my hands isn't a new thing to me.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I think the homemade doubled cloth ones work way better then even the medical ones. The medical ones always make me sick. But I can tolerate the cloth ones for long periods. They probably won't work without doing the hand washing etc though. And really our eyes are still uncovered if we don't wear glasses too. I was glad I had one on yesterday at the grocery store though. Some people are being really stupid about it. One guy sneezed in his mask as he walked past me. A young woman was running around Kroger with a mask on but pulled down exposing her mouth and nose. And pushed past me really close. Etc etc etc. My only hope is I usually don't get the real flue despite my health issues. Washing my hands isn't a new thing to me.?


Yes I’m looking into a cloth one. Or I’ll just get fabric and make one myself. I can be bit dandy with sowing machine haha. 
I want to try get hold of some of the slide in filters. So it’s not just one layer


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just like them cause they contain so much of a persons sneeze. Mythbusters ruined it for me when they did the sneeze test. Yuck makes me wanna knock em out when they dont cover!


Me too. It's so rude right now with people dieing right and left. Only caring for their own comfort. Pandemics are real and always have been. They happen. My brother is a victim of the 3 day measles.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

People are still panic buying in the UK. Still have limits on how many of certain items. 
people these days just don’t care. Think about them selves rather than others. We are all in middle of a pandemic. And in my opinion we all need to pull together. And stick to guide lines. I never go far without my hand sanitiser. And when I get in from being out I jump straight in the shower.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I’m looking into a cloth one. Or I’ll just get fabric and make one myself. I can be bit dandy with sowing machine haha.
> I want to try get hold of some of the slide in filters. So it’s not just one layer


Double the cloth. It's just as effective. Pm me and I'll send you one for GP. They are also washable and dryable.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Double the cloth. It's just as effective. Pm me and I'll send you one for GP. They are also washable and dryable.


One thing I don’t like about the disposable ones is they irritate my eyes. As they are pretty high up. Either that or I have a small head ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I’m looking into a cloth one. Or I’ll just get fabric and make one myself. I can be bit dandy with sowing machine haha.
> I want to try get hold of some of the slide in filters. So it’s not just one layer


Surprise- I have a sewing machine and hem all my wifes slacks! They had sewing in middle chool years ago and I even help for a semester.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> One thing I don’t like about the disposable ones is they irritate my eyes. As they are pretty high up. Either that or I have a small head ?


There's something about the odor of the medical disposable ones that makes me sick. The double cloth ones actually are effective. A guy proved it online. He couldn't blow out a candle with double fabric but could with a single layer one. My pattern works better if you wear sunglasses or some kind of eyewear because it stops them from irritating your eyes and holds them in place on your nose.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> There's something about the odor of the medical disposable ones that makes me sick. The double cloth ones actually are effective. A guy proved it online. He couldn't blow out a candle with double fabric but could with a single layer one. My pattern works better if you wear sunglasses or some kind of eyewear because it stops them from irritating your eyes and holds them in place on your nose.


I am supposed to wear glasses. But I refuse. I get told I look like a posh secretary ?‍?. 
compliment I dunno but still lol. 
I wear me sun glasses tho


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's been two weeks since I got the letter letting me know my credit card is cancelled and to expect the new one in the mail in five working days. And that's me, who only takes her truck out of the garage once a week, now having to drive daily to my post office box to see if the card has come. I called them today and they're going to overnight a new card with Fedex. Watch. . . the snail mail card will come Monday too!

I'm almost out of gas, the tortoises are really tired of mulberry leaves every day, and since I grocery shop from home (no credit card) there's not much in the way of good food left to eat!

Oh poor me


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> How are you Ellie?


I am good stayed busy outside today while my brother entertained his favorite nephew. Pouring me a glass of wine now and grilling some burgers.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's been two weeks since I got the letter letting me know my credit card is cancelled and to expect the new one in the mail in five working days. And that's me, who only takes her truck out of the garage once a week, now having to drive daily to my post office box to see if the card has come. I called them today and they're going to overnight a new card with Fedex. Watch. . . the snail mail card will come Monday too!
> 
> I'm almost out of gas, the tortoises are really tired of mulberry leaves every day, and since I grocery shop from home (no credit card) there's not much in the way of good food left to eat!
> 
> Oh poor me


Oh no!!! Want me to ship you some goodies? I could overnight but I think everything may be closed until Monday...???


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's been two weeks since I got the letter letting me know my credit card is cancelled and to expect the new one in the mail in five working days. And that's me, who only takes her truck out of the garage once a week, now having to drive daily to my post office box to see if the card has come. I called them today and they're going to overnight a new card with Fedex. Watch. . . the snail mail card will come Monday too!
> 
> I'm almost out of gas, the tortoises are really tired of mulberry leaves every day, and since I grocery shop from home (no credit card) there's not much in the way of good food left to eat!
> 
> Oh poor me


That's awful. It's weird here too. Thank the Lord someone actually answered your call. My county is in level three here. Government offices aren't even bothering to answer the phone half the time. They just hang up. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I am good stayed busy outside today while my brother entertained his favorite nephew. Pouring me a glass of wine now and grilling some burgers.


Ooh sounds like a nice chilled relaxing day. 
I went to reptile store earlier. 
walked in rain in flip flops ?. 
then sun came out so I decided to walk the long long way back home and did a 4/5 mile hike through countryside.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yvonne.. I love you woman,but dang it... had I known while I was town I’d have overnighted you some stuff. 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooh sounds like a nice chilled relaxing day.
> I went to reptile store earlier.
> walked in rain in flip flops ?.
> then sun came out so I decided to walk the long long way back home and did a 4/5 mile hike through countryside.


I saw the country side pic.. I love landscapes of all kind!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I saw the country side pic.. I love lana apes of all kind!


When i walk by the ponds again I’ll pop a picture up. I’m always walking round in countryside.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I saw the country side pic.. I love landscapes of all kind!


It’s called the 3 ponds. As they are pretty close together.
they are pretty big too.
it’s about a 9 mile walk from me.
it’s so peaceful tho. Sun glistening through the tres. Birds chirping. Water trickling. Bliss

best part NO ONE around for miles


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Rose and I will get ready for the hurricane today. Close the shutters and bring Opo's night box inside tonight. Hurricane right now is staying offshore. Shouldn't be to uneventful.


I'll be thinking and praying for all of you there in Florida. I have friends in North Carolina also. The last I saw it's not really supposed to actually hit but the bands can cause a lot of trouble too.?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! Want me to ship you some goodies? I could overnight but I think everything may be closed until Monday...???


No, I'm good. . . just venting!


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> But it's a dry heat!? I guess that makes it better!??


??


----------



## Julie Anne

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Rose and I will get ready for the hurricane today. Close the shutters and bring Opo's night box inside tonight. Hurricane right now is staying offshore. Shouldn't be to uneventful.


My bad,meant to say....
Shouldn't be to eventful. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My bad,meant to say....
> Shouldn't be to eventful. ?


It happens to us all.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll be thinking and praying for all of you there in Florida. I have friends in North Carolina also. The last I saw it's not really supposed to actually hit but the bands can cause a lot of trouble too.?


I will be up early tomorrow to see what the hurricane does. It fizzled out over the island's but this evening its back over the water reforming. Hope it gets no worse than a category 1 and stays offshore. 
Supposed to hit our area between 12pm and 2pm. Opo,s outside tonight but we will bring him in tomorrow. Patio furniture put away and shutters are closed.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I will be up early tomorrow to see what the hurricane does. It fizzled out over the island's but this evening its back over the water reforming. Hope it gets no worse than a category 1 and stays offshore.
> Supposed to hit our area between 12pm and 2pm. Opo,s outside tonight but we will bring him in tomorrow. Patio furniture put away and shutters are closed.


I hope it just turns away from the US and just fizzles out again in the ocean. Our people are going through so much they don't need another catastrophic event.?


----------



## EllieMay

Wellllll... I got a rescue call this afternoon that I couldn’t turn down.. there was a “rig dog” that was gettin fed on one of the drilling locations. They moved the rig and she was left behind... I went n got her.. and since have gotten numerous calls wondering how I got my hands on her.. I have oil based mud all over me and my work truck.. but a happy dog here having a drink with me.. I’ll tackle bathing her and wormingand de-flea ing tomorrow..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'll be thinking and praying for all of you there in Florida. I have friends in North Carolina also. The last I saw it's not really supposed to actually hit but the bands can cause a lot of trouble too.?


In my part of Florida, we might get a little rain... If that.
I'm sending good thoughts to everyone on the East Coast.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I hope it just turns away from the US and just fizzles out again in the ocean. Our people are going through so much they don't need another catastrophic event.?


I agree ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll... I got a rescue call this afternoon that I couldn’t turn down.. there was a “rig dog” that was gettin fed on one of the drilling locations. They moved the rig and she was left behind... I went n got her.. and since have gotten numerous calls wondering how I got my hands on her.. I have oil based mud all over me and my work truck.. but a happy dog here having a drink with me.. I’ll tackle bathing her and wormingand de-flea ing tomorrow..
> View attachment 301961
> View attachment 301962



From one animal lover to another.....
YOU ARE AWSOME.


----------



## EllieMay

Morning all and happy Sunday!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Morning all and happy Sunday!


Morning Ellie


----------



## Lokkje

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll... I got a rescue call this afternoon that I couldn’t turn down.. there was a “rig dog” that was gettin fed on one of the drilling locations. They moved the rig and she was left behind... I went n got her.. and since have gotten numerous calls wondering how I got my hands on her.. I have oil based mud all over me and my work truck.. but a happy dog here having a drink with me.. I’ll tackle bathing her and wormingand de-flea ing tomorrow..
> View attachment 301961
> View attachment 301962


You are a good person Heather!
What are your plans with your new family member? Have you named her yet?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll... I got a rescue call this afternoon that I couldn’t turn down.. there was a “rig dog” that was gettin fed on one of the drilling locations. They moved the rig and she was left behind... I went n got her.. and since have gotten numerous calls wondering how I got my hands on her.. I have oil based mud all over me and my work truck.. but a happy dog here having a drink with me.. I’ll tackle bathing her and wormingand de-flea ing tomorrow..
> View attachment 301961
> View attachment 301962


Awww that is one cute dog. Hope she’s ok ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, looking like we might catch a break on the storm.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, looking like we might catch a break on the storm.


Morning ray . Altho it’s afternoon for me ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> You are a good person Heather!
> What are your plans with your new family member? Have you named her yet?


I’m honestly not sure now. I was going to get her cleaned up and try to find her a home but she is so comfortable here when she was wild as all get out before... I have been calling her Rig dog...
I have an 11 year old lab that lost his mate a few months ago to cancer and he’s been depressed ever since.. they seem to get along so she may be good for him??? She did well here last night and settled right in. When I checked on her this morning, her and Duke were laying together by the back door... I did not want another dog But I just don’t know. Will play it by ear I guess..


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, looking like we might catch a break on the storm.


Well that’s good! Opo wouldn’t like all the turbulence ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I’m honestly not sure now. I was going to get her cleaned up and try to find her a home but she is so comfortable here when she was wild as all get out before... I have been calling her Rig dog...
> I have an 11 year old lab that lost his mate a few months ago to cancer and he’s been depressed ever since.. they seem to get along so she may be good for him??? She did well here last night and settled right in. When I checked on her this morning, her and Duke were laying together by the back door... I did not want another dog But I just don’t know. Will play it by ear I guess..


Awwww sounds like she has settled right in bless her. She sure has fallen on her feet with an amazing person like you to take her in. 
All you can do is like you say is play it by ear and see how she goes.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awwww sounds like she has settled right in bless her. She sure has fallen on her feet with an amazing person like you to take her in.
> All you can do is like you say is play it by ear and see how she goes.





She kinda cute... Wiley like a fox..


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Good morning all, beautiful day here!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 301992
> 
> She kinda cute... Wiley like a fox..


She sure is a pretty dog. Deffo a little vixen ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning all!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning all!


Morning chubbs


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’m honestly not sure now. I was going to get her cleaned up and try to find her a home but she is so comfortable here when she was wild as all get out before... I have been calling her Rig dog...
> I have an 11 year old lab that lost his mate a few months ago to cancer and he’s been depressed ever since.. they seem to get along so she may be good for him??? She did well here last night and settled right in. When I checked on her this morning, her and Duke were laying together by the back door... I did not want another dog But I just don’t know. Will play it by ear I guess..


Sounds like a new family member to me. ?
I used to play the piano by ear. But after awhile my ears would get sore hitting the keys with them.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s good! Opo wouldn’t like all the turbulence ?


I was going to bring him in with his night box. 
Being that I am not sure what this storm is doing. 
I guess I will play it by ear!?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ray--Opo said:


> I was going to bring him in with his night box.
> Being that I am not sure what this storm is doing.
> I guess I will play it by ear!?


Just don’t go smacking any piano keys ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Mystic_Queen said:


> Just don’t go smacking any piano keys ?


??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

84 and cloudy.. perfect!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 301992
> 
> She kinda cute... Wiley like a fox..


I vote Riggs!!!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I vote Riggs!!!!!


I vote vixen ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mystic_Queen said:


> I vote vixen ??


NO Riggs since she was found on a rig and then the next dog can be..........Murtaugh OH YEAH right in the wheel house, plus look how close we are to Christmas!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I vote Riley.. it’s a combo of Riggs and Wiley.. 

And EllieMay sometimes they find you..... 
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m honestly not sure now. I was going to get her cleaned up and try to find her a home but she is so comfortable here when she was wild as all get out before... I have been calling her Rig dog...
> I have an 11 year old lab that lost his mate a few months ago to cancer and he’s been depressed ever since.. they seem to get along so she may be good for him??? She did well here last night and settled right in. When I checked on her this morning, her and Duke were laying together by the back door... I did not want another dog But I just don’t know. Will play it by ear I guess..


You might as well admit you're stuck ? She adopted you.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> In my part of Florida, we might get a little rain... If that.
> I'm sending good thoughts to everyone on the East Coast.


We've had rain showers on and off all day. The temperature hasn't gone much over 70° all day. After 90's for days I'm not complaining. I had to turn on a little bit of heat for Sapphire and he's not happy. He can't go out and play so he is mad.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Aw


Cathie G said:


> We've had rain showers on and off all day. The temperature hasn't gone much over 70° all day. After 90's for days I'm not complaining. I had to turn on a little bit of heat for Sapphire and he's not happy. He can't go out and play so he is mad.


awww poor sapphire. I’m sure he will forgive you.
wish it would rain here lol. It’s 7:43pm. I’ve been out since just gone 9:45am this morning Walking the countryside. I’m on way home now. About 9 miles ish away. Heat is still wow.
I know our temps are nothing like yours but 26c and I’m cooking ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I vote Riggs!!!!!


Hey that’s not bad... maybe I could make it a little more feminine with Rigsy??


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I vote vixen ??


I had considered Foxy....,


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I had considered Foxy....,


Haha. That’s cute. And with her colours it goes


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I vote Riley.. it’s a combo of Riggs and Wiley..
> 
> And EllieMay sometimes they find you.....
> -Meg


I can’t do Riley.. my sister has an English bulldog that the brings to play with Cinder.. that’s his name


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I can’t do Riley.. my sister has an English bulldog that the brings to play with Cinder.. that’s his name


I like Amari. It means strong/strength.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m honestly not sure now. I was going to get her cleaned up and try to find her a home but she is so comfortable here when she was wild as all get out before... I have been calling her Rig dog...
> I have an 11 year old lab that lost his mate a few months ago to cancer and he’s been depressed ever since.. they seem to get along so she may be good for him??? She did well here last night and settled right in. When I checked on her this morning, her and Duke were laying together by the back door... I did not want another dog But I just don’t know. Will play it by ear I guess..


Tell Duke he's going to have to take care of her...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@EllieMay you already have duke. So what about Dutches?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

My phones on 13%. My power bank died ??. It’s not going to last till I get home. Darn it ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Aw
> 
> awww poor sapphire. I’m sure he will forgive you.
> wish it would rain here lol. It’s 7:43pm. I’ve been out since just gone 9:45am this morning Walking the countryside. I’m on way home now. About 9 miles ish away. Heat is still wow.
> I know our temps are nothing like yours but 26c and I’m cooking ?


August is usually the hottest month here. Temps will probably go back up. Then autumn. That's when I can get him out all day. I'm looking forward to it for his sake and mine. Our yard gets so hot even a tortoise can't stand it. So I usually can't get him out until the afternoon. Soon.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> August is usually the hottest month here. Temps will probably go back up. Then autumn. That's when I can get him out all day. I'm looking forward to it for his sake and mine. Our yard gets so hot even a tortoise can't stand it. So I usually can't get him out until the afternoon. Soon.


Aww bless him. I wish we had weather like that here but as I mentioned even 26c I feel like I’m melting. We don’t get huge heat waves like you guys do. Hottest here was other day where I am it hit 34c. A recorded haha


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Tell Duke he's going to have to take care of her...


Yeahhhh... about that..... I think a trip to the vet is in order... Duke is old but his equipment has not been altered... I know nothing about her... I definitely do not want to find a litter of puppies outside in a few months if this is indeed going to be her permanent residence....


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> @EllieMay you already have duke. So what about Dutches?



Nope... doesn’t fit...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> August is usually the hottest month here. Temps will probably go back up. Then autumn. That's when I can get him out all day. I'm looking forward to it for his sake and mine. Our yard gets so hot even a tortoise can't stand it. So I usually can't get him out until the afternoon. Soon.



I am really hoping for an early fall!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hey that’s not bad... maybe I could make it a little more feminine with Rigsy??


Arrow picked his name. He kept looking like an arrow head while swimming. Then he would spread his tail and looked like a beautiful butterfly. So I went online for good names for a fish. The name Arrow popped up. It was the name of a famous whale with a beautiful tail. It fit to a t. But it took me days.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I am really hoping for an early fall!


?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Nope... doesn’t fit...


Hummm foxy. Or rigsy. 
im sure a name will pop to you in time and no matter what you name her I’m sure she will appreciate it and the name will be perfect. She is a beautiful pooch tho


----------



## Lokkje

Athena the warrior Goddess, the goddess of wisdom. She battled her way to find a good place to live and she was very wise to find you. May or may not fit but it’s a pretty name.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Name it Jason! Smh


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 301992
> 
> She kinda cute... Wiley like a fox..


Is she kind of reddish? Maybe call her Ruby...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Name it Jason! Smh


I don’t want to Jinx the poor thing... my hubby actually likes her right now ???


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is she kind of reddish? Maybe call her Ruby...


Maybe?‍ Whoever she is, she’s pretty mad at me .. she got a real bath... I think it was her first time... ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I have been wondering for awhile now too??
> Where is the guy who used to ask trivia, then tell people they are minus one point for forming their sentence into a question???
> I never thought I’d say this but....
> DAM, I miss him to bits!!!!!
> I remember one time Yvonne wandered into the room and she thought she was nuts and he gave her something like -1 point for calling herself nuts !!!!! ?
> (she gave him a good thrashing though it was soooo funny.)??????????????????
> Could someone go find this guy???
> His name I think was something to do with English literature??? Or someone’s mom or something.????
> Damn....
> he would nail me for all these question marks...?


-10.
At least. 
Do you mind if I just grab an armadillo and some coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That would most probably be Adam. @Tidgy's Dad


The One and Only!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TurtleLadyKatie said:


> I have no idea what’s going on here but mark me down as confused and interested lol


What is the capital of Assyria?


----------



## Lokkje

Assur


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's always nice to pop in and see this crazy old thread still going strong.
Welcome to all the new Roomies, I'm sorry that I don't know you very well, or, indeed, at all in many cases.
Tidgy is doing great, still an enormously arrogant little madame, but she's still my spoilt darling little girl. 
The minx. 

Oh, and wifey's okay, too, I should mention.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Assur


Only until 1754 BC, and again from 1681 til 879 BC, so no. 
-6.3.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only until 1754 BC, and again from 1681 til 879 BC, so no.
> -6.3.


I shall ignore this completely and I am most unconcerned about the answer. Nice to finally meet you Adam, my name is Kris. Not that you would be concerned either. Thank you for starting my favorite room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I shall ignore this completely and I am most unconcerned about the answer. Nice to finally meet you Adam, my name is Kris. Not that you would be concerned either. Thank you for starting my favorite room.


Jolly nice to meet you, sir. Ignore away and act unconcerned. It's big and it's clever.  I'm an expert at it, as I am at many trivial and pointless things. 
Still, I'm not in my usual high spirits today, so forgive me.


----------



## Lokkje

Although I never met her, I am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
> I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
> I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
> We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
> Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.


 this is very sad news that you bare... Sabine was my tortoise partner in the last Christmas exchange that we did. I think of her often. We all wondered . 

It’s good that you let us know and I’m glad that you , wifey, and tidgy are well.. Stay safe Adam. And I very sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


I'm so sorry to hear this Lyn. 
What a rotten year this is.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
> I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
> I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
> We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
> Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.


Thank you, Adam, for letting us know. This is difficult news to hear, and I'm sure it has not been easy news to convey. Bee was just awesome... So vibrant, so kind, so passionate. I will miss her (and her singing) dearly. I already do.

Warmest thoughts and best wishes to you, Adam, as well as wifey and Tidgy. This Cold Dark Room you started has helped pull a number of us through some rough patches, even in your absence, and we would love to have you back.

Off course, if any or all of that was too mushy, just ignore it. We'll just sit here for a while. 

-Anne


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mushy's good. 
I like mushy. 
Peas in particular. 
Bee would like the continued silliness. 
Mushy Bees.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mushy's good.
> I like mushy.
> Peas in particular.
> Bee would like the continued silliness.
> Mushy Bees.


Mushy Bees it is! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> At least.
> Do you mind if I just grab an armadillo and some coffee?



Hey sir!!!!!!
We have all missed you like crazy here in YOUR cold dark room. I am so glad you are back!! You may grab whatever you like as long as you don’t disappear again..
Look!!!.... no questions! ???
?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Wibble.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
> I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
> I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
> We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
> Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.




Hello again sir ...
I just rewound this thread to the beginning and I found out why you had strayed. I am sincerely sorry for your loss and pain, but if anything can lift your spirits a little this site should do it!!! .....
(Or a pinch of Taquila...?
I did not know your friend but from your beautiful words about her I am sure she was wonderful. I would have LOVED to hear her sing...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A pinch of salt with Tequila. And lime. Or cheese.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A pinch of salt with Tequila. And lime. Or cheese.



I like cheese...?
Then again.... I like armadillos....
But not together...
(Too much gas ️..) ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

NO eating the armadillos. 
You can have a jellyfish occasionally if you must.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO eating the armadillos.
> You can have a jellyfish occasionally if you must.



it’s very hard to talk to you without asking a question! ?
Ok... that being said...
Nope.
No jellyfish.. thank you ..( to....squishy) ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hedgehog? 
Carrot?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm only in the room for a moment to say good bye to Sabine and hello to the new room members.
We've all made friends here from the moment that this spot was created. And I'm very proud to be one of the first who dared to enter.
Thank you Adam.
Thank you Sabine.
My life is much more interesting because of friendships like yours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm only in the room for a moment to say good bye to Sabine and hello to the new room members.
> We've all made friends here from the moment that this spot was created. And I'm very proud to be one of the first who dared to enter.
> Thank you Adam.
> Thank you Sabine.
> My life is much more interesting because of friendships like yours.


And you have enriched mine, Ed, old chap. 
Sorry I've been such a stranger.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
> I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
> I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
> We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
> Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.


What terrible news. I always liked Sabine and loved her singing. She will be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And you have enriched mine, Ed, old chap.
> Sorry I've been such a stranger.


Adam thank you for starting the CDR. Between this room and the friends I have made here and the opportunity to become a tortoise owner. It has helped me to get thru some tough times. 
Ray


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well the tropical storm passed with very little wind and rain. Opo didn't have to come inside tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Over the years this thread has meant a lot to a lot of people, including Sabine. 
I am glad that you have found friends ans solace here, Ray. 
It's a good place.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A pinch of salt with Tequila. And lime. Or cheese.


Tequila and cheese??!?! Erm...no, thanks...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Tequila and cheese??!?! Erm...no, thanks...


Try it, Bea, it's particularly interesting with a ripe Camembert.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's usually me too. But I haven't started yet. It's all CDR's fault. I had to catch up for GP. I've been wanting to do some large pasta shells stuffed. I used to have a vegetarian recipe that did mushrooms and various cheeses. It was so good. The recipe was from Spain.


Please share the recipe.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Night Carol! Absolutely luv your new additions!!!


Oh me too. I will upload some new pics for you shortly. Or maybe not, as i see there are lots of posts to get through first. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Hi guys 

A very quick wave as I had for a rescue shift. Just popped in because of the news about Sabine ?

Will try to pop in later


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll be sure to look it up. Thanks. I’m running out of things to watch. Well decent things anyway


I wuite enjoyed Grimm. But that is my kind of thing. Fairytales. ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m good at making cakes taste really good, but looking really good is a different story ?


Here’s a pic of a chocolate salted caramel brownie I did other day. I use the disposable tin trays when I bake. Hold heat better and helps with the rise my grandma taught me that trick lol
[/QUOTE]
oh Yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> My own recipe
> 
> deal ?


Oh No. I am going to be craving whatever cake of the day you will be posting. ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I think everyone’s ran off to bake scones now ??


I just sent the recipe to my son to try out if he wants to. He has been making flap jacks and pancakes recently. so I thought he might want to try out the scone.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> My step father is 37. I’ve just turned 36. My mother is 58. And now I feel ashamed.


Don't worry about it. My Dad is married to a lady who is one year older that my eldest sister. So she would be 52 now and my Dad is 73. I have a step brother who is 6 years old and I am 47.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can wear a size 16 children's clothes and their shoes too. But I usually buy whatever feels good. My favorite pair of jeans are a boys 14 with the adjustable waist. I just wish I could eat more and weigh more. It depends on your height and bone structure too. I'm probably not really really skinny but as an elderly person it would be better if I was a little plumpy.


LOL, I wish I had your problem. For me I have the plumpy part down pat. I want to have the skinny part down pat!!!


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I hate these masks. But they mandatory now. Have no choice to wear them


We are the same here. Get a variety of masks that will tie in with what you are wearing for each day. So they can be just another fashion accessory.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's been two weeks since I got the letter letting me know my credit card is cancelled and to expect the new one in the mail in five working days. And that's me, who only takes her truck out of the garage once a week, now having to drive daily to my post office box to see if the card has come. I called them today and they're going to overnight a new card with Fedex. Watch. . . the snail mail card will come Monday too!
> 
> I'm almost out of gas, the tortoises are really tired of mulberry leaves every day, and since I grocery shop from home (no credit card) there's not much in the way of good food left to eat!
> 
> Oh poor me


Oh No Yvonne, tha really sucks. Good news is ........ta daaaaa....... IT IS MONDAY.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> No, I'm good. . . just venting!


I would have offered to send it overnight too, but then you would only get it most probably by Christmas. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll... I got a rescue call this afternoon that I couldn’t turn down.. there was a “rig dog” that was gettin fed on one of the drilling locations. They moved the rig and she was left behind... I went n got her.. and since have gotten numerous calls wondering how I got my hands on her.. I have oil based mud all over me and my work truck.. but a happy dog here having a drink with me.. I’ll tackle bathing her and wormingand de-flea ing tomorrow..
> View attachment 301961
> View attachment 301962


Oh Shame. Poor thing. Well done Heather, you obviously have the touch.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m honestly not sure now. I was going to get her cleaned up and try to find her a home but she is so comfortable here when she was wild as all get out before... I have been calling her Rig dog...
> I have an 11 year old lab that lost his mate a few months ago to cancer and he’s been depressed ever since.. they seem to get along so she may be good for him??? She did well here last night and settled right in. When I checked on her this morning, her and Duke were laying together by the back door... I did not want another dog But I just don’t know. Will play it by ear I guess..


Sametime fate steps in and just does what needs to happen.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Aw
> 
> awww poor sapphire. I’m sure he will forgive you.
> wish it would rain here lol. It’s 7:43pm. I’ve been out since just gone 9:45am this morning Walking the countryside. I’m on way home now. About 9 miles ish away. Heat is still wow.
> I know our temps are nothing like yours but 26c and I’m cooking ?


What are you cooking?

?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I had considered Foxy....,


Foxy Lady!! Like her new owner. I like it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> At least.
> Do you mind if I just grab an armadillo and some coffee?


Go on right ahead. I have already grabbed 3. (looks furtively around to see if Linda is watching!!)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the capital of Assyria?


I know I know I know.........It is.......Wait for it.............."A " ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always nice to pop in and see this crazy old thread still going strong.
> Welcome to all the new Roomies, I'm sorry that I don't know you very well, or, indeed, at all in many cases.
> Tidgy is doing great, still an enormously arrogant little madame, but she's still my spoilt darling little girl.
> The minx.
> 
> Oh, and wifey's okay, too, I should mention.


All I am going to say is Cheese snacks!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
> I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
> I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
> We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
> Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.


OH No, that is awful awful news. Goodbye my friend. We will miss you terribly.

Thank you Adam for letting us know.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


I am so sorry to read this Lyn, I did see your post. I hope that you are somewhat better by now. I know that the pain will more than likely still be fresh, but time will help in the end. At least with the pain and as along as you remember him, he will always be there in your life.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wibble.


Wobble


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO eating the armadillos.
> You can have a jellyfish occasionally if you must.


Noooooo. We need the light sometimes, so that we don't step on the hedgehogs.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hedgehog?
> Carrot?


oops, Sorry the carrots have been finished by the Snow leopard and I or we have not had a chance to bring some more. I promise to bring some this evening.


----------



## CarolM

It is Monday, and the start of the new week.

So so sad to hear about Sabine. I will miss her dearly and especially her singing. Rest in peace on the other side of the Rainbow Sabine. All your loved pets that have past on are waiting for you. 

A moment of silence for Sabine.


----------



## CarolM

Well my weekend has been a very busy weekend. I have started on my empty wine bottle wall around the torts enclosure. And it does not look too bad even if I say so myself. Adnd Kahli has been getting acquainted wit her new digs. She does give me the run around and I have to spend at least 15 to 20 minutes looking for her, she hides very well.

At first I was worried that she was not eating. But I moved her food ledge to the side that she seems to be favouring and this morning I saw that quite a bit of her crested gecko food was gone. Yayyy she is eating. She has eaten a waxworm, and I think a Dubia roach (I cannot be sure on this one as I did not see her eat it) . And I don't think she likes the Turkistan roaches.

So here is a pic of the wall, it is not completed and I have to fix up some of the cement work and make it look neater. And I still have to put another two or three levels on as well.




And here are a few pics of Kahli, just to share, because I can:


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


My condolences Lyn, Rose and I will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Well my weekend has been a very busy weekend. I have started on my empty wine bottle wall around the torts enclosure. And it does not look too bad even if I say so myself. Adnd Kahli has been getting acquainted wit her new digs. She does give me the run around and I have to spend at least 15 to 20 minutes looking for her, she hides very well.
> 
> At first I was worried that she was not eating. But I moved her food ledge to the side that she seems to be favouring and this morning I saw that quite a bit of her crested gecko food was gone. Yayyy she is eating. She has eaten a waxworm, and I think a Dubia roach (I cannot be sure on this one as I did not see her eat it) . And I don't think she likes the Turkistan roaches.
> 
> So here is a pic of the wall, it is not completed and I have to fix up some of the cement work and make it look neater. And I still have to put another two or three levels on as well.
> 
> View attachment 302108
> 
> 
> And here are a few pics of Kahli, just to share, because I can:
> 
> View attachment 302109
> 
> View attachment 302110
> 
> View attachment 302111
> 
> View attachment 302112


Nice wall, what a great idea! Is Kahli wild or a pet?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Well my weekend has been a very busy weekend. I have started on my empty wine bottle wall around the torts enclosure. And it does not look too bad even if I say so myself. Adnd Kahli has been getting acquainted wit her new digs. She does give me the run around and I have to spend at least 15 to 20 minutes looking for her, she hides very well.
> 
> At first I was worried that she was not eating. But I moved her food ledge to the side that she seems to be favouring and this morning I saw that quite a bit of her crested gecko food was gone. Yayyy she is eating. She has eaten a waxworm, and I think a Dubia roach (I cannot be sure on this one as I did not see her eat it) . And I don't think she likes the Turkistan roaches.
> 
> So here is a pic of the wall, it is not completed and I have to fix up some of the cement work and make it look neater. And I still have to put another two or three levels on as well.
> 
> View attachment 302108
> 
> 
> And here are a few pics of Kahli, just to share, because I can:
> 
> View attachment 302109
> 
> View attachment 302110
> 
> View attachment 302111
> 
> View attachment 302112


That is one beautiful crestie ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey friends, haven't been around this wacky place in a awhile so figured I'd stop by and say hello. I hope everyone and their shelled friends are doing wonderful! Want to wish a fond farewell to Bee as well. What a wonderful person and got glad I got the pleasure of her knowing her. You'll truly be missed here Bee!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Sametime fate steps in and just does what needs to happen.


Gee wiz, second time I have spelt something incorrectly. You can see I am tired. And it is only Monday.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I am so sorry to read this Lyn, I did see your post. I hope that you are somewhat better by now. I know that the pain will more than likely still be fresh, but time will help in the end. At least with the pain and as along as you remember him, he will always be there in your life.


I did NOT see your post. I think that I need to go back and hide my head in a hole somewhere, as my English is not doing well at all today. ?‍


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice wall, what a great idea! Is Kahli wild or a pet?


She is my pet. We don't get wild crested gecko's in South Africa.


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey friends, haven't been around this wacky place in a awhile so figured I'd stop by and say hello. I hope everyone and their shelled friends are doing wonderful! Want to wish a fond farewell to Bee as well. What a wonderful person and got glad I got the pleasure of her knowing her. You'll truly be missed here Bee!


Hi Todd, nice to not see you in this cold dark corner. Which is a very dark and gloomy corner at the moment due to Bee passing on. She was a good friend to us all.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone I'm just quickly checking in after what has been a very difficult month + for me.
> Sadly my brother died on 7th May.
> He sailed through his treatment but a week after he finished that he was killed by a blood clot.
> We are all devastated to have lost him so soon to something that may have been unavoidable.
> We know we would have lost him eventually bit we all thought we would soon be able to spend time which covid has robbed us of because we had to stay away from him.
> It is some consolation that he died quickly and that he didn't have to go through a slow decline which the brain tumour would have eventually caused but I still can't quite believe he's gone.
> We were only able to hold his funeral yesterday so everything is still quite raw, but I will be back popping in more often soon.
> I hope you are all well and happy and I'll see you all soon.
> Take care x


My condolences to you. I’m so sorry for your loss ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Think I over done it yesterday. My legs are stiff and sore ?. 
lazy day for me I think. 
how is everyone doing?. And I would also like to add I’m so sorry for the loss of bee. From what I have read she was an amazing lady. I send you all hugs.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

CarolM said:


> Hi Todd, nice to not see you in this cold dark corner. Which is a very dark and gloomy corner at the moment due to Bee passing on. She was a good friend to us all.


Yes, such a wonderful person. Does anyone know if there's anything we can do to help out her family, or Tortoises?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yes, such a wonderful person. Does anyone know if there's anything we can do to help out her family, or Tortoises?


I am not sure. If anybody knows it would be @Tidgy's Dad .


----------



## meech008

Hello everyone. Popping in to Say hello and express condolences about dear Sabine. What a terrible thing to hear about such a lovely person


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A very quick wave as I had for a rescue shift. Just popped in because of the news about Sabine ?
> 
> Will try to pop in later


Have a good day Linda! You are missed.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well my weekend has been a very busy weekend. I have started on my empty wine bottle wall around the torts enclosure. And it does not look too bad even if I say so myself. Adnd Kahli has been getting acquainted wit her new digs. She does give me the run around and I have to spend at least 15 to 20 minutes looking for her, she hides very well.
> 
> At first I was worried that she was not eating. But I moved her food ledge to the side that she seems to be favouring and this morning I saw that quite a bit of her crested gecko food was gone. Yayyy she is eating. She has eaten a waxworm, and I think a Dubia roach (I cannot be sure on this one as I did not see her eat it) . And I don't think she likes the Turkistan roaches.
> 
> So here is a pic of the wall, it is not completed and I have to fix up some of the cement work and make it look neater. And I still have to put another two or three levels on as well.
> 
> View attachment 302108
> 
> 
> And here are a few pics of Kahli, just to share, because I can:
> 
> View attachment 302109
> 
> View attachment 302110
> 
> View attachment 302111
> 
> View attachment 302112


The wall looks AWESOME.. and I love Kahli’s little feet... watching her would just mesmerize me. ADORABLE


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yes, such a wonderful person. Does anyone know if there's anything we can do to help out her family, or Tortoises?


I asked the same Todd. Adam had said that Sabine cared for her life mate but he thought that he was well off. He also didn’t know the status of her torts but was going to let us know as he found out..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I wuite enjoyed Grimm. But that is my kind of thing. Fairytales. ?


Carol, you'd probably like RWBY. There's quite a bit of subtle detail woven throughout the story. You don't miss anything if you're not familiar with folklore and fairytale, but there's added texture to enjoy if you are. And you'd love the characters. Jayden might like it too, although he might give you a skeptical look at first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My life is a Fairy Tale. 
I am Princess Rapunzel.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My life is a Fairy Tale.
> I am Princess Rapunzel.


Oh lordy, lordy. . . your beard has grown THAT long?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy. . . your beard has grown THAT long?


No, don't be silly. 
It's my armpit hair.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Carol, you'd probably like RWBY. There's quite a bit of subtle detail woven throughout the story. You don't miss anything if you're not familiar with folklore and fairytale, but there's added texture to enjoy if you are. And you'd love the characters. Jayden might like it too, although he might give you a skeptical look at first.


Is it Ruby or RWBY?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My life is a Fairy Tale.
> I am Princess Rapunzel.


Well then, let down your hair that I may climb up to the top of the tower and look at all of the land.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy. . . your beard has grown THAT long?


Oh. Way better come back than mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well then, let down your hair that I may climb up to the top of the tower and look at all of the land.


Okay. 
But don't tug. 
It stings so.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> But don't tug.
> It stings so.


Oh no. There will be no tugging. Only pulling!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My life is a Fairy Tale.
> I am Princess Rapunzel.


Oh fair princess, let down your hair so that I may come up and look upon your beauty!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well then, let down your hair that I may climb up to the top of the tower and look at all of the land.


One day, I’m going to start reading all the posts BEFORE I reply... lol
It seems that we think a lot alike ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh no. There will be no tugging. Only pulling!!


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Oh fair princess, let down your hair so that I may come up and look upon your beauty!!!


Okay, one armpit each. 
I'll brace myself against the window frame.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> One day, I’m going to start reading all the posts BEFORE I reply... lol
> It seems that we think a lot alike ?


So it seems.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, one armpit each.
> I'll brace myself against the window frame.


Sjoe that was a really long climb. Thank you and my oh my, the view is absolutely gorgeous. But I have only one thing to say. When was the last time you had bath?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Sjoe that was a really long climb. Thank you and my oh my, the view is absolutely gorgeous. But I have only one thing to say. When was the last time you had bath?


You try washing 28 metres of armpit hair every day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You try washing 28 metres of armpit hair every day.


Sure it is easy. Just turn the hosepipe on and aim it. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The view :


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The view :
> View attachment 302139


Hmmm. Just as I imagined. Simply gorgeous. Mountains and blue skies. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Is it Ruby or RWBY?


It's RWBY (pronounced ruby). That's the team name consisting of Ruby, Weiss, Blake, and Yang. The original inspiration for those characters came from fairytales: Little Red Riding Hood, Snow White, Beauty (and the Beast), and Goldilocks (and the Three Bears). If you're familiar at all with the term "steampunk," their weapons are a lot of fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Hmmm. Just as I imagined. Simply gorgeous. Mountains and blue skies. What more can you ask for?


Cheese.
Obviously.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese.
> Obviously.


Well that is a given of course.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's always nice to pop in and see this crazy old thread still going strong.
> Welcome to all the new Roomies, I'm sorry that I don't know you very well, or, indeed, at all in many cases.
> Tidgy is doing great, still an enormously arrogant little madame, but she's still my spoilt darling little girl.
> The minx.
> 
> Oh, and wifey's okay, too, I should mention.


?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, one armpit each.
> I'll brace myself against the window frame.


Maybe you could braid my side first... for ease of climbing of course ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Sure it is easy. Just turn the hosepipe on and aim it. ?



Some people never appreciate the Gifts they’re blessed with SMH!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The view :
> View attachment 302139



I could do a lot of sitting on a roof like that!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Please share the recipe.


I found one today and I'll try to share pics and recipe. I like stuffed Jumbo's better then lasgna. Finally. I have a new phone to figure out. Trying ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The view I posted was to the North. 
Here is the view South :


Note the castle on top of the hill overlooking Rapunzel's Tower.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A very quick wave as I had for a rescue shift. Just popped in because of the news about Sabine ?
> 
> Will try to pop in later


Hello hello hello. I'm about to try a new recipe for scones. It's all your fault I got hooked ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
> I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
> I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
> We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
> Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.


Adam, when Ed gave me the news my first thought was of you. Thank you for breaking the news to us. It’s a sad, sad day in the CDR.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well my weekend has been a very busy weekend. I have started on my empty wine bottle wall around the torts enclosure. And it does not look too bad even if I say so myself. Adnd Kahli has been getting acquainted wit her new digs. She does give me the run around and I have to spend at least 15 to 20 minutes looking for her, she hides very well.
> 
> At first I was worried that she was not eating. But I moved her food ledge to the side that she seems to be favouring and this morning I saw that quite a bit of her crested gecko food was gone. Yayyy she is eating. She has eaten a waxworm, and I think a Dubia roach (I cannot be sure on this one as I did not see her eat it) . And I don't think she likes the Turkistan roaches.
> 
> So here is a pic of the wall, it is not completed and I have to fix up some of the cement work and make it look neater. And I still have to put another two or three levels on as well.
> 
> View attachment 302108
> 
> 
> And here are a few pics of Kahli, just to share, because I can:
> 
> View attachment 302109
> 
> View attachment 302110
> 
> View attachment 302111
> 
> View attachment 302112


? She is so cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My life is a Fairy Tale.
> I am Princess Rapunzel.


I guess this might be the place to be that... well...


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all,

The news about our dear Bee really knocked me back this morning  It’s been hard to brace myself to enter the CDR. I hope someone has given Chilly and Willy a good hug; they must be so upset 

As for me, I have been phenomenally busy. I have had lots of school governor stuff despite my term of office ending at the end of this month.


At the rescue I have been doing extra shifts as we are so short of volunteers due to people having to self isolate, protect someone in their family or having children not in school. It’s hard work and I am so tired after a shift.

Today, I did have the pleasure of feeding a young Kestrel. A small bird of prey that hunts mice and voles. He is all eyes and feet at the moment


I have also been making face masks and selling the, to raise funds for the rescue. I also made and sold some for my friend’s Guinea Pig Rescue. To date I have sold 230 masks raising over £900 for my wildlife rescue and £275 for my friend’s rescue.

I am sorry I have been absent so long. Life has simply got in the way. I can’t promise things quietening down any time soon, but I will try not to be so neglectful of my CDR friends.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> One day, I’m going to start reading all the posts BEFORE I reply... lol
> It seems that we think a lot alike ?


It won't help to try to read ahead... been there done that... can't believe we're pretty much on the same page.?


----------



## Tim Carlisle

JoesMum said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The news about our dear Bee really knocked me back this morning  It’s been hard to brace myself to enter the CDR. I hope someone has given Chilly and Willy a good hug; they must be so upset
> 
> As for me, I have been phenomenally busy. I have had lots of school governor stuff despite my term of office ending at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> At the rescue I have been doing extra shifts as we are so short of volunteers due to people having to self isolate, protect someone in their family or having children not in school. It’s hard work and I am so tired after a shift.
> 
> Today, I did have the pleasure of feeding a young Kestrel. A small bird of prey that hunts mice and voles. He is all eyes and feet at the moment
> View attachment 302156
> 
> I have also been making face masks and selling the, to raise funds for the rescue. I also made and sold some for my friend’s Guinea Pig Rescue. To date I have sold 230 masks raising over £900 for my wildlife rescue and £275 for my friend’s rescue.
> 
> I am sorry I have been absent so long. Life has simply got in the way. I can’t promise things quietening down any time soon, but I will try not to be so neglectful of my CDR friends.


You certainly seem to be living a full, enriching life. One day, I'd love to volunteer at one or two of our local rescues. Still have at least 16 more years till I can retire though. Between work, home projects/maintenance, and my wife (lol) I have little time for anything else


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anyway, I'm rather afraid that I come bearing some really awful news.
> I discovered today that dearest Sabine, member Bee62 here, and a valued Roommate and close friend died suddenly on the 6th of July. Her partner has asked me to pass this information on to her friends on TFF.
> I will never forget the night-flights we did as bats here in this Cold Dark place, the TORTOISE exchanges at Christmas, her memes and her humour.
> We stayed friends after I left the forum and communicated often and, though we never met, I consider her among my best friends. She sent me huge Christmas hampers from Germany filled with goodies we can't get here in Morocco, including supplements for the Tidgemeister and I will so much miss her kindness, generosity and beautiful singing voice.
> Goodbye, my dear Little Bee, I will miss you so much.



oh my gosh! I had wondered why no updates at all from her! So terribly sad.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The view I posted was to the North.
> Here is the view South :
> View attachment 302154
> 
> Note the castle on top of the hill overlooking Rapunzel's Tower.


That’s amazing.. I have always wanted to tour a real castle.. I’m not well traveled and only have 1 stamp in my passport.. there are times that I think I would love to travel but then I can’t imagine not having all of the beings that rely on me to come home every night ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from a long day of kayak exploring on the banks of the Atlantic Ocean where it lashes into southern Delaware & Maryland’s Eastern Shore just south of Rehoboth Beach. Five hours of driving, four hours of kayaking.
Worth the Effort

Calm Before the Storm


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The news about our dear Bee really knocked me back this morning  It’s been hard to brace myself to enter the CDR. I hope someone has given Chilly and Willy a good hug; they must be so upset
> 
> As for me, I have been phenomenally busy. I have had lots of school governor stuff despite my term of office ending at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> At the rescue I have been doing extra shifts as we are so short of volunteers due to people having to self isolate, protect someone in their family or having children not in school. It’s hard work and I am so tired after a shift.
> 
> Today, I did have the pleasure of feeding a young Kestrel. A small bird of prey that hunts mice and voles. He is all eyes and feet at the moment
> View attachment 302156
> 
> I have also been making face masks and selling the, to raise funds for the rescue. I also made and sold some for my friend’s Guinea Pig Rescue. To date I have sold 230 masks raising over £900 for my wildlife rescue and £275 for my friend’s rescue.
> 
> I am sorry I have been absent so long. Life has simply got in the way. I can’t promise things quietening down any time soon, but I will try not to be so neglectful of my CDR friends.


So does your term of office mean official retirement for you? I hope that you will be able to catch up on some rest next month.. the things you do are amazing but don’t wear yourself down!

Beautiful bird !


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Oh wow, that‘s really beautiful. Love the pictures!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a long day of kayak exploring on the banks of the Atlantic Ocean where it lashes into southern Delaware & Maryland’s Eastern Shore just south of Rehoboth Beach. Five hours of driving, four hours of kayaking.
> Worth the Effort
> 
> Calm Before the Storm
> 
> View attachment 302162
> View attachment 302163
> View attachment 302164
> View attachment 302165


You and your beautiful photos have been missing for a few days.. Glad your back


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> That’s amazing.. I have always wanted to tour a real castle.. I’m not well traveled and only have 1 stamp in my passport.. there are times that I think I would love to travel but then I can’t imagine not having all of the beings that rely on me to come home every night ?


Biltmore in Asheville NC is a pretty good US castle imitation


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Biltmore in Asheville NC is a pretty good US castle imitation


Well that’s a good tip! I have never thought about looking for sites within the states.. I have been in North Carolina for work before and will probably be again... I’m going to print myself some info.. THANK YOU..

Can’t help but wonder what’s closer that I have never thought about.. I see some research ahead.


----------



## Cathie G

I love the fact that I was able to meet Sabine here. This is so hard to write. I hope no one takes down her utube channel. She sometimes tried to let me know when she was posting a new song. The posts are always so much fun... could be she's sitting there feeding a tort or doing karaoke. Aloha my friend.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a long day of kayak exploring on the banks of the Atlantic Ocean where it lashes into southern Delaware & Maryland’s Eastern Shore just south of Rehoboth Beach. Five hours of driving, four hours of kayaking.
> Worth the Effort
> 
> Calm Before the Storm
> 
> View attachment 302162
> View attachment 302163
> View attachment 302164
> View attachment 302165


I don't have a single picture to post but Sapphire was sitting in a storm today. I went out to save him. He was sitting there in the storm with a little toad. I was thinking... and here I came out with no umbrella to save you and the two of you are enjoying this.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I don't have a single picture to post but Sapphire was sitting in a storm today. I went out to save him. He was sitting there in the storm with a little toad. I was thinking... and here I came out with no umbrella to save you and the two of you are enjoying this.☹


Sapphire sounds quite the character.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> That’s amazing.. I have always wanted to tour a real castle.. I’m not well traveled and only have 1 stamp in my passport.. there are times that I think I would love to travel but then I can’t imagine not having all of the beings that rely on me to come home every night ?


It's a fairly modern castle built by the French during their colonial period, one to the North, one to the South, to keep an eye on the Fassi (people of Fes) who were notorious trouble makers. 
Here is a traditional Moroccan kasbah : 




The curator is on the right. 
I pop in to have tea with him when i'm near the place.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a fairly modern castle built by the French during their colonial period, one to the North, one to the South, to keep an eye on the Fassi (people of Fes) who were notorious trouble makers.
> Here is a traditional Moroccan kasbah :
> View attachment 302171
> 
> View attachment 302172
> 
> The curator is on the right.
> I pop in to have tea with him when i'm near the place.
> View attachment 302173


Wow. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a fairly modern castle built by the French during their colonial period, one to the North, one to the South, to keep an eye on the Fassi (people of Fes) who were notorious trouble makers.
> Here is a traditional Moroccan kasbah :
> View attachment 302171
> 
> View attachment 302172
> 
> The curator is on the right.
> I pop in to have tea with him when i'm near the place.
> View attachment 302173


So is the way of life still very primitive there? Electricity or modern conveniences?

I have poured myself a nice glass of red and realized there is no block of cheese.. daughter has been asked to stop on her way home from work and I’m blaming you kind sir?

I also see that you hold the tea in the proper manner (for all I know) and I’m curious about your original origins?? 

Yes, I’m chatty tonight... circumstances have me somewhat grounded and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Sapphire sounds quite the character.


Oh yes he is... that's the third time I've caught that little toad hanging out with him. I'm going to take a picture if it's the last thing I do. The little toad was actually laying against Sapphire's shell. They were both just chilling together during the rainstorm. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Oh yes he is... that's the third time I've caught that little toad hanging out with him. I'm going to take a picture if it's the last thing I do. The little toad was actually laying against Sapphire's shell. They were both just chilling together during the rainstorm. It was ridiculous.


I shouldn’t laugh but it’s cute and funny at same time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> So is the way of life still very primitive there? Electricity or modern conveniences?
> 
> I have poured myself a nice glass of red and realized there is no block of cheese.. daughter has been asked to stop on her way home from work and I’m blaming you kind sir?
> 
> I also see that you hold the tea in the proper manner (for all I know) and I’m curious about your original origins??
> 
> Yes, I’m chatty tonight... circumstances have me somewhat grounded and it drives me nuts.


Tis okay! 
Most places here have electricity. In the South, where this particular Kasbah is located (there are thousands) many of the smaller towns, villages and farmsteads have solar panels. Morocco is very much at the forefront of renewable development and usage. Many rural places do still get their water from springs or wells, though. It's great fun going down the hill with your donkey with water barrels on its sides, to fill them up from the well. For the first week. Then it becomes a tad irksome. 
These old kasbahs and the surrounding houses are built from wattle and daub - effectively mud and straw, so, every time it rains, which isn't too often, they dissolve a little more. The one I showed is Ait Benhaddou, here you can see the houses from a distance leading up the the kasbah. 


Only a handful of families live here now, though many of the buildings are shops and cafes for the tourists. 
The rest of the locals live in the modern concrete buildings on the other side of the river.


Many towns are like this. Here is Tinejdad where you can see the empty, abandoned wattle and daub buildings in the foreground, slowly dissolving in the rain, and behind them, the occupied,modern concrete new town.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay, one armpit each.
> I'll brace myself against the window frame.


Don't tell me you're like my stinky brothers!??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis okay!
> Most places here have electricity. In the South, where this particular Kasbah is located (there are thousands) many of the smaller towns, villages and farmsteads have solar panels. Morocco is very much at the forefront of renewable development and usage. Many rural places do still get their water from springs or wells, though. It's great fun going down the hill with your donkey with water barrels on its sides, to fill them up from the well. For the first week. Then it becomes a tad irksome.
> These old kasbahs and the surrounding houses are built from wattle and daub - effectively mud and straw, so, every time it rains, which isn't too often, they dissolve a little more. The one I showed is Ait Benhaddou, here you can see the houses from a distance leading up the the kasbah.
> View attachment 302176
> 
> Only a handful of families live here now, though many of the buildings are shops and cafes for the tourists.
> The rest of the locals live in the modern concrete buildings on the other side of the river.
> View attachment 302177
> 
> Many towns are like this. Here is Tinejdad where you can see the empty, abandoned wattle and daub buildings in the foreground, slowly dissolving in the rain, and behind them, the occupied,modern concrete new town.
> View attachment 302180


Oh wow them views are AMAZING


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I also see that you hold the tea in the proper manner (for all I know) and I’m curious about your original origins??


I am half English and half Welsh, had a good life, travelled a lot, lived in Saudi Arabia, Poland and Thailand, retired at thirty nine and came to live in Morocco with wifey. We rescued the Tidginator 9 years ago. Our little girl.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am half English and half Welsh, had a good life, travelled a lot, lived in Saudi Arabia, Poland and Thailand, retired at thirty nine and came to live in Morocco with wifey. We rescued the Tidginator 9 years ago. Our little girl.


Welsh country where one second it’s sunny the next boom it’s pouring down with rain. 
but can’t beat the views in Wales the valleys there are just beautiful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Don't tell me you're like my stinky brothers!??


Worse than both (or all) of 'em put together, i'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Welsh country where one second it’s sunny the next boom it’s pouring down with rain.
> but can’t beat the views in Wales the valleys there are just beautiful


And all those lovely sheep.
Still, far too cold for me, thank you very much.
And wandering The Valleys, I was constantly being assaulted by ex-miners singing in close harmony.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I used to spend time in Wales when I was younger. My grand father was a miner so we had frequent visits when I was younger to visit the mines they worked on. 
at the time we lived about 30/45 mins from Birmingham
Now I’m up north way. But looking to move back down south. 
but yes I agree To cold. Way to cold. Altho we did have good weather Friday. It hit 36c in some areas in UK All it’s done today is rain rain rain. Typical English weather it SUCKS.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis okay!
> Most places here have electricity. In the South, where this particular Kasbah is located (there are thousands) many of the smaller towns, villages and farmsteads have solar panels. Morocco is very much at the forefront of renewable development and usage. Many rural places do still get their water from springs or wells, though. It's great fun going down the hill with your donkey with water barrels on its sides, to fill them up from the well. For the first week. Then it becomes a tad irksome.
> These old kasbahs and the surrounding houses are built from wattle and daub - effectively mud and straw, so, every time it rains, which isn't too often, they dissolve a little more. The one I showed is Ait Benhaddou, here you can see the houses from a distance leading up the the kasbah.
> View attachment 302176
> 
> Only a handful of families live here now, though many of the buildings are shops and cafes for the tourists.
> The rest of the locals live in the modern concrete buildings on the other side of the river.
> View attachment 302177
> 
> Many towns are like this. Here is Tinejdad where you can see the empty, abandoned wattle and daub buildings in the foreground, slowly dissolving in the rain, and behind them, the occupied,modern concrete new town.
> View attachment 302180


That sounds like a plan to me. Daub up the buildings for tourists and live in a bit more comfortable accomodations across the river...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oh wow them views are AMAZING


Yup, it's a beautiful country, full of deserts, mountains, forests and beaches. 
Wonderful.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Worse than both (or all) of 'em put together, i'm sure.


I don't know if that's possible ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, it's a beautiful country, full of deserts, mountains, forests and beaches.
> Wonderful.
> View attachment 302185
> 
> View attachment 302187
> 
> View attachment 302188
> 
> View attachment 302189
> 
> View attachment 302190
> 
> View attachment 302191
> 
> View attachment 302192


Dang. I would walk for hours and not even realise it. Looks like heaven


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, it's a beautiful country, full of deserts, mountains, forests and beaches.
> Wonderful.
> View attachment 302185
> 
> View attachment 302187
> 
> View attachment 302188
> 
> View attachment 302189
> 
> View attachment 302190
> 
> View attachment 302191
> 
> View attachment 302192


I hope it can stay somewhat natural while it's changing for the betterment of the people. Reads like they're trying to. It is really beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Dang. I would walk for hours and not even realise it. Looks like heaven


Tis Heaven for me. 


'Specially as a palaeontologist


Oh, and there are lots of bars.



It


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I hope it can stay somewhat natural while it's changing for the betterment of the people. Reads like they're trying to. It is really beautiful.


I think we're doing well. 
Freedom to do pretty much what you want, within reason, great weather, beautiful countryside, good friends, delicious food, it's safe and everything you need is very cheap indeed.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis Heaven for me.
> View attachment 302194
> 
> 'Specially as a palaeontologist
> View attachment 302195
> 
> Oh, and there are lots of bars.
> View attachment 302196
> 
> 
> It


Here's to you!??? Have 3 with me.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis okay!
> Most places here have electricity. In the South, where this particular Kasbah is located (there are thousands) many of the smaller towns, villages and farmsteads have solar panels. Morocco is very much at the forefront of renewable development and usage. Many rural places do still get their water from springs or wells, though. It's great fun going down the hill with your donkey with water barrels on its sides, to fill them up from the well. For the first week. Then it becomes a tad irksome.
> These old kasbahs and the surrounding houses are built from wattle and daub - effectively mud and straw, so, every time it rains, which isn't too often, they dissolve a little more. The one I showed is Ait Benhaddou, here you can see the houses from a distance leading up the the kasbah.
> View attachment 302176
> 
> Only a handful of families live here now, though many of the buildings are shops and cafes for the tourists.
> The rest of the locals live in the modern concrete buildings on the other side of the river.
> View attachment 302177
> 
> Many towns are like this. Here is Tinejdad where you can see the empty, abandoned wattle and daub buildings in the foreground, slowly dissolving in the rain, and behind them, the occupied,modern concrete new town.
> View attachment 302180


The last picture is really cool to me.. they all are but that one essentially shows time... or change maybe...... thank you for sharing...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Don’t you love it when your laid in bed just chilling out browsing posts and all of a sudden you hear loud bangs and voices.
dunno what the heck is going on outside but sounds like


Cathie G said:


> Here's to you!??? Have 3 with me.


then have another 3 with me. ? ? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And then I'll fall over.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am half English and half Welsh, had a good life, travelled a lot, lived in Saudi Arabia, Poland and Thailand, retired at thirty nine and came to live in Morocco with wifey. We rescued the Tidginator 9 years ago. Our little girl.



You’ve indulged me.. thank you! they say curiosity killed the cat... hope that doesn’t apply to the broader spectrum... ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Don’t you love it when your laid in bed just chilling out browsing posts and all of a sudden you hear loud bangs and voices.
> dunno what the heck is going on outside but sounds like


Sheriff of Nottingham collecting taxes?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And then I'll fall over.


Lol... I’ll drink them just so I can listen to you paint pictures with your words;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Lol... I’ll drink them just so I can listen to you paint pictures with your words;-)


Don't worry, I don't mind falling over.
I've been an expert for many, many years.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry, I don't mind falling over.
> I've been an expert for many years.


Oh great! We will drink together then.. as long as you can remember the stories of where you’ve been... you keep talkin.. and I’ll keep drinking.. win win here I’m thinking... Everyone gather round and fill your cups;-))


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Oh great! We will drink together then.. as long as you can remember the stories of where you’ve been... you keep talkin.. and I’ll keep drinking.. win win here I’m thinking... Everyone gather round and fill your cups;-))


Surely. 
I've just been to the kitchen to fill the kettle. 
These long summer evenings will just fly by.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think we're doing well.
> Freedom to do pretty much what you want, within reason, great weather, beautiful countryside, good friends, delicious food, it's safe and everything you need is very cheap indeed.


I think you-all are doing very well too. That's my definition of paradise. What else could anyone want? ??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You’ve indulged me.. thank you! they say curiosity killed the cat... hope that doesn’t apply to the broader spectrum... ??


Me too ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I think you-all are doing very well too. That's my definition of paradise. What else could anyone want? ??


The Moon on a stick.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh great! We will drink together then.. as long as you can remember the stories of where you’ve been... you keep talkin.. and I’ll keep drinking.. win win here I’m thinking... Everyone gather round and fill your cups;-))


Don't believe him for a minute about the tea kettle... he's been drinking beer with the rest of us.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Moon on a stick.


Yea and a vessel burnt so bad it looked like a smores.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Don't believe him for a minute about the tea kettle... he's been drinking beer with the rest of us.


Nonshensh.


----------



## Cathie G

Oh my garsh. I can't wait to watch this. Chubs where are you when I need you? Elly May?... someone


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yea and a vessel burnt so bad it looked like a smores.


And then there was so many boats trying to get a piece that all the schmarter guys thought... make we should rethink this.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh great! We will drink together then.. as long as you can remember the stories of where you’ve been... you keep talkin.. and I’ll keep drinking.. win win here I’m thinking... Everyone gather round and fill your cups;-))


I'm counting on you.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Don’t you love it when your laid in bed just chilling out browsing posts and all of a sudden you hear loud bangs and voices.
> dunno what the heck is going on outside but sounds like
> 
> then have another 3 with me. ? ? ?


?? Okay


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh. I can't wait to watch this. Chubs where are you when I need you? Elly May?... someone


I be here miliady!!!! Had to take a stroll to see if that moon was worth puttin on a stick.. I think I’ll leave it be... but my glass was empty... so here I am;-)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

think chubbs started back at work today?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Anyways it’s 3:02am for me. 
so I’m going to curl up and catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz.
I got a kitty curled up on my arm lol.
Good night everyone. Take care and stay safe. 
chat laters ??


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyways it’s 3:02am for me.
> so I’m going to curl up and catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz.
> I got a kitty curled up on my arm lol.
> Good night everyone. Take care and stay safe.
> chat laters ??


Quitters never win!!! Lmao, I hate when hubby says that ?.. enjoy your snuggle time with kitty and sleep well


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Quitters never win!!! Lmao, I hate when hubby says that ?.. enjoy your snuggle time with kitty and sleep well


Quilters, not quitters... Wait a minute...
Win what?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nonshensh.


Really, I thank you for starting this thread. I enjoy and have met so many remarkable people here. Also all over TFO. I've learned so much. But it's fun to just do the nonshensh now and then too.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Quilters, not quitters... Wait a minute...
> Win what?


I don’t rightly know... but I think we’ve been left here in the dark to ponder on it...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It wasn't me. 
I didn't do it. 
wifey made me. 
I'm a soft white innocent lamby sort of thing.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyways it’s 3:02am for me.
> so I’m going to curl up and catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz.
> I got a kitty curled up on my arm lol.
> Good night everyone. Take care and stay safe.
> chat laters ??☺☺


Goodnight cute kitty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I quit smoking. 
I rather hope that's a win for a start.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I don’t rightly know... but I think we’ve been left here in the dark to ponder on it...


Let me check with the wool spider (if she exists) and see if she has the right color thread...


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It wasn't me.
> I didn't do it.
> wifey made me.
> I'm a soft white innocent lamby sort of thing.


Bull shiznit!!! But what a nice thought to have of ones self ??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I be here miliady!!!! Had to take a stroll to see if that moon was worth puttin on a stick.. I think I’ll leave it be... but my glass was empty... so here I am;-)


You are here oh no!!!! Now I have to stay up and play. How about Duke and his Lady? Or did you name her yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyways it’s 3:02am for me.
> so I’m going to curl up and catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz.
> I got a kitty curled up on my arm lol.
> Good night everyone. Take care and stay safe.
> chat laters ??☺☺


Nos da!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quit smoking.
> I rather hope that's a win for a start.


Well it is!!! I quit cold turkey in November of 2017... have been proud of myself ..recently have decided I could handle smoking when I drink..enough stress I guess to make me want one...I tried it but now it makes me sick... it’s door that you did Adam... every second counts I think.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyways it’s 3:02am for me.
> so I’m going to curl up and catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz.
> I got a kitty curled up on my arm lol.
> Good night everyone. Take care and stay safe.
> chat laters ??


Sometime today. Sleep tight.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bull shiznit!!! But what a nice thought to have of ones self ??


See I told ya...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tick.
Tock. 
Tis late.
I'm off to count my toes. 
May take a while, so I'll not see you all in a bit or two 
Nos da, Roommates, old and new 
Or old and young 
Old but still sprightly 
Whatever
Nos da!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You are here oh no!!!! Now I have to stay up and play. How about Duke and his Lady? Or did you name her yet?






She’s doing just fine. I haven’t named her yet. Still calling her rig dog or Rigsy... she stinks no longer and I’ve got to make a vet appointment for her soon. She is very content to be right here though.. my son Really likes her ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tick.
> Tock.
> Tis late.
> I'm off to count my toes.
> May take a while, so I'll not see you all in a bit or two
> Nos da, Roommates, old and new
> Or old and young
> Old but still sprightly
> Whatever
> Nos da!


Sleep tight. I won’t be far behind I think. 

“Nos Da” brings Lyn to mind.. I miss her too

Good night!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tick.
> Tock.
> Tis late.
> I'm off to count my toes.
> May take a while, so I'll not see you all in a bit or two
> Nos da, Roommates, old and new
> Or old and young
> Old but still sprightly
> Whatever
> Nos da!


That sucks. But I guess we all have to sleep sometimes. Goodnight.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302208
> View attachment 302209
> 
> She’s doing just fine. I haven’t named her yet. Still calling her rig dog or Rigsy... she stinks no longer and I’ve got to make a vet appointment for her soon. She is very content to be right here though.. my son Really likes her ?


She looks quite at home.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sleep tight. I won’t be far behind I think.
> 
> “Nos Da” brings Lyn to mind.. I miss her too
> 
> Good night!


I'll be eating and sleep won't be far behind. I miss her too.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302208
> View attachment 302209
> 
> She’s doing just fine. I haven’t named her yet. Still calling her rig dog or Rigsy... she stinks no longer and I’ve got to make a vet appointment for her soon. She is very content to be right here though.. my son Really likes her ?


Name her Athena!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302208
> View attachment 302209
> 
> She’s doing just fine. I haven’t named her yet. Still calling her rig dog or Rigsy... she stinks no longer and I’ve got to make a vet appointment for her soon. She is very content to be right here though.. my son Really likes her ?


So she got over the bath ordeal pretty quick... Next thing you know the little princess will demand one and be floating around in the pool with all of you.?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tick.
> Tock.
> Tis late.
> I'm off to count my toes.
> May take a while, so I'll not see you all in a bit or two
> Nos da, Roommates, old and new
> Or old and young
> Old but still sprightly
> Whatever
> Nos da!


When you return if I may be so presumptuous as to ask could you indulge my curiosity and tell me about Tidgy?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyways it’s 3:02am for me.
> so I’m going to curl up and catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz.
> I got a kitty curled up on my arm lol.
> Good night everyone. Take care and stay safe.
> chat laters ??


Good night tomorrow will be fun. Sweet dreams with your little one.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> So she got over the bath ordeal pretty quick... Next thing you know the little princess will demand one and be floating around in the pool with all of you.?


I don’t think I can handle another like Cinder. She’s more than enough. 

Well.. I think I’m done now.. sleep tight everyone.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well my weekend has been a very busy weekend. I have started on my empty wine bottle wall around the torts enclosure. And it does not look too bad even if I say so myself. Adnd Kahli has been getting acquainted wit her new digs. She does give me the run around and I have to spend at least 15 to 20 minutes looking for her, she hides very well.
> 
> At first I was worried that she was not eating. But I moved her food ledge to the side that she seems to be favouring and this morning I saw that quite a bit of her crested gecko food was gone. Yayyy she is eating. She has eaten a waxworm, and I think a Dubia roach (I cannot be sure on this one as I did not see her eat it) . And I don't think she likes the Turkistan roaches.
> 
> So here is a pic of the wall, it is not completed and I have to fix up some of the cement work and make it look neater. And I still have to put another two or three levels on as well.
> 
> View attachment 302108
> 
> 
> And here are a few pics of Kahli, just to share, because I can:
> 
> View attachment 302109
> 
> View attachment 302110
> 
> View attachment 302111
> 
> View attachment 302112



How stunning!!!!
Reptiles just amaze me sometimes and this is one of those times. What a beautiful pet you have and how interesting ? 
I also love your wine bottle wall!!!
You drank all of that yourself?!?!?!?!?
What about the torts??
Don’t they get any?? ??
? + ??= ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese.
> Obviously.



you must REALLY like cheese old chap
Or are you part mouse? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a fairly modern castle built by the French during their colonial period, one to the North, one to the South, to keep an eye on the Fassi (people of Fes) who were notorious trouble makers.
> Here is a traditional Moroccan kasbah :
> View attachment 302171
> 
> View attachment 302172
> 
> The curator is on the right.
> I pop in to have tea with him when i'm near the place.
> View attachment 302173



STUNNING!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis okay!
> Most places here have electricity. In the South, where this particular Kasbah is located (there are thousands) many of the smaller towns, villages and farmsteads have solar panels. Morocco is very much at the forefront of renewable development and usage. Many rural places do still get their water from springs or wells, though. It's great fun going down the hill with your donkey with water barrels on its sides, to fill them up from the well. For the first week. Then it becomes a tad irksome.
> These old kasbahs and the surrounding houses are built from wattle and daub - effectively mud and straw, so, every time it rains, which isn't too often, they dissolve a little more. The one I showed is Ait Benhaddou, here you can see the houses from a distance leading up the the kasbah.
> View attachment 302176
> 
> Only a handful of families live here now, though many of the buildings are shops and cafes for the tourists.
> The rest of the locals live in the modern concrete buildings on the other side of the river.
> View attachment 302177
> 
> Many towns are like this. Here is Tinejdad where you can see the empty, abandoned wattle and daub buildings in the foreground, slowly dissolving in the rain, and behind them, the occupied,modern concrete new town.
> View attachment 302180



I could listen to your stories (and pics) FOR HOURS!!!! But I don’t want to take you away from wifey...
wow how amazing your life is compared to mine. Mine stinks! My views are of the neighbors kids and baby pools.. skunks ? 
and a very small and meek vegetable garden I decided to grow myself this year..
I can’t believe a pumpkin ACTUALLY came out!!! ? .... ok... SOME things are good here.... but not many. ?
That’s why I like to live vicariously through all of you and your beautiful settings. It’s like I have opened the door to OZ??? 
I am so happy that I have found this cold dark room.. how ironically weird it might happen to be..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Me too ??



me three!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302208
> View attachment 302209
> 
> She’s doing just fine. I haven’t named her yet. Still calling her rig dog or Rigsy... she stinks no longer and I’ve got to make a vet appointment for her soon. She is very content to be right here though.. my son Really likes her ?



I am so happy for the both of you!!!
Best wishes for a happy future together.
????


----------



## KarenSoCal

All of you who are fairly new here should read Adam's version of Esio Trot...he's a story teller extraordinaire...






ESIO TROT by Tidgy's Dad.


Now, I expect many of you are familiar with the book, "Esio Trot" by the inimitable Roald Dahl and superbly illustrated by Quentin Blake. I had a copy but before I moved to Morocco sold it, along with thousands of other books, as it was simply too expensive to transport everything we owned out...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Sleep tight. I won’t be far behind I think.
> 
> “Nos Da” brings Lyn to mind.. I miss her too
> 
> Good night!


I like Lyn. 
My Welsh pun-pal.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The view I posted was to the North.
> Here is the view South :
> View attachment 302154
> 
> Note the castle on top of the hill overlooking Rapunzel's Tower.


Hmmm, Is that Charming's castle or the evil Step Mothers castle, I wonder?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The news about our dear Bee really knocked me back this morning  It’s been hard to brace myself to enter the CDR. I hope someone has given Chilly and Willy a good hug; they must be so upset
> 
> As for me, I have been phenomenally busy. I have had lots of school governor stuff despite my term of office ending at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> At the rescue I have been doing extra shifts as we are so short of volunteers due to people having to self isolate, protect someone in their family or having children not in school. It’s hard work and I am so tired after a shift.
> 
> Today, I did have the pleasure of feeding a young Kestrel. A small bird of prey that hunts mice and voles. He is all eyes and feet at the moment
> View attachment 302156
> 
> I have also been making face masks and selling the, to raise funds for the rescue. I also made and sold some for my friend’s Guinea Pig Rescue. To date I have sold 230 masks raising over £900 for my wildlife rescue and £275 for my friend’s rescue.
> 
> I am sorry I have been absent so long. Life has simply got in the way. I can’t promise things quietening down any time soon, but I will try not to be so neglectful of my CDR friends.


Glad that you are okay. I did see some posts on your nothomeagain instagram. So knew that you were still okay. Well done on the masks and raising of funds. They look really great. And when you get home after a shift, go sit on an armadillo, put your feet up, Willy and Chilly will come and rub your feet and Montgomery will bring you a nice cup of hot chocolate with marshmallows and maybe even a shot of brandy in it too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a long day of kayak exploring on the banks of the Atlantic Ocean where it lashes into southern Delaware & Maryland’s Eastern Shore just south of Rehoboth Beach. Five hours of driving, four hours of kayaking.
> Worth the Effort
> 
> Calm Before the Storm
> 
> View attachment 302162
> View attachment 302163
> View attachment 302164
> View attachment 302165


Always love your pictures, and welcome back as well. You went AWOL for a little while. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a fairly modern castle built by the French during their colonial period, one to the North, one to the South, to keep an eye on the Fassi (people of Fes) who were notorious trouble makers.
> Here is a traditional Moroccan kasbah :
> View attachment 302171
> 
> View attachment 302172
> 
> The curator is on the right.
> I pop in to have tea with him when i'm near the place.
> View attachment 302173


I wonder what they used to make the walls? Was it cement with a sandy colour or is it clay?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh yes he is... that's the third time I've caught that little toad hanging out with him. I'm going to take a picture if it's the last thing I do. The little toad was actually laying against Sapphire's shell. They were both just chilling together during the rainstorm. It was ridiculous.


I would love to see a picture of that. And maybe Joe's interpretation of it as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis okay!
> Most places here have electricity. In the South, where this particular Kasbah is located (there are thousands) many of the smaller towns, villages and farmsteads have solar panels. Morocco is very much at the forefront of renewable development and usage. Many rural places do still get their water from springs or wells, though. It's great fun going down the hill with your donkey with water barrels on its sides, to fill them up from the well. For the first week. Then it becomes a tad irksome.
> These old kasbahs and the surrounding houses are built from wattle and daub - effectively mud and straw, so, every time it rains, which isn't too often, they dissolve a little more. The one I showed is Ait Benhaddou, here you can see the houses from a distance leading up the the kasbah.
> View attachment 302176
> 
> Only a handful of families live here now, though many of the buildings are shops and cafes for the tourists.
> The rest of the locals live in the modern concrete buildings on the other side of the river.
> View attachment 302177
> 
> Many towns are like this. Here is Tinejdad where you can see the empty, abandoned wattle and daub buildings in the foreground, slowly dissolving in the rain, and behind them, the occupied,modern concrete new town.
> View attachment 302180


Well you answered my question very nicely. Thank you kindly Dear Sir.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, it's a beautiful country, full of deserts, mountains, forests and beaches.
> Wonderful.
> View attachment 302185
> 
> View attachment 302187
> 
> View attachment 302188
> 
> View attachment 302189
> 
> View attachment 302190
> 
> View attachment 302191
> 
> View attachment 302192


Wow, congratulations on catching someones light bulb moment in the first picture. I wonder what it was that they came up with?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh great! We will drink together then.. as long as you can remember the stories of where you’ve been... you keep talkin.. and I’ll keep drinking.. win win here I’m thinking... Everyone gather round and fill your cups;-))


You still have my Hamiltons pink gin available?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I think you-all are doing very well too. That's my definition of paradise. What else could anyone want? ??


NO Camels, and lots of cheese!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh. I can't wait to watch this. Chubs where are you when I need you? Elly May?... someone


What are you watchin?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> think chubbs started back at work today?


I think he might be in the nut house. I left at page 7 the other day and when I looked again it had 44 pages, I shudder to look how many pages it has now!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It wasn't me.
> I didn't do it.
> wifey made me.
> I'm a soft white innocent lamby sort of thing.


Yeah right. Now try and pull the other leg!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tick.
> Tock.
> Tis late.
> I'm off to count my toes.
> May take a while, so I'll not see you all in a bit or two
> Nos da, Roommates, old and new
> Or old and young
> Old but still sprightly
> Whatever
> Nos da!


Nos Da Adam and wifey and let's not forget Tidgy as well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think I can handle another like Cinder. She’s more than enough.
> 
> Well.. I think I’m done now.. sleep tight everyone.


Sleep tight, mind the bugs don't bite and sweet dreams.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How stunning!!!!
> Reptiles just amaze me sometimes and this is one of those times. What a beautiful pet you have and how interesting ?
> I also love your wine bottle wall!!!
> You drank all of that yourself?!?!?!?!?
> What about the torts??
> Don’t they get any?? ??
> ? + ??= ????


LOL, No I did not drink any of it. I very rarely drink acohol and recently only hamiltons pink gin, if I must. I got all the wine bottles from family, friends and work colleagues.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Always love your pictures, and welcome back as well. You went AWOL for a little while. ?



Always here, browsing. Posting more on Twitter too.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good morning. Well afternoon for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> When you return if I may be so presumptuous as to ask could you indulge my curiosity and tell me about Tidgy?


Presumptuous is really not a problem for me. 
Usually. 
Anyway, nearly 9 years ago we visited the house of some friends in one of the suburbs of our city. 
Two of the small children were playing with a small rubber tortoise, using it like a toy car.
"Brmmmmmm, brmmmmmm" and smashing it into walls, toy cars etc. 
Then twisting its legs and pulling them out as far as they could go. 
"What are they doing to that tortoise?" asked my idiot wifey. 
"Duh! It's a rubber toy!" said I, in my standard supercilious manner. 
But it wasn't. People buy baby tortoises for children as toys for a couple of dollars, and they don't last very long. Which is fine, you just buy them another one. Or a spray painted chick. Or a fish. Or a kitten that will be thrown into the gutter once it's old enough not to be so cute anymore. There's lots of fun to be had. 
The adults were feeding it lamb and tomato and if it was in the way, they kicked it under the sofa, chair or whatever.
Don't get me wrong, this family are our friends, good people, they're enormously generous, kind and thoughtful, have helped us out many times and would do anything for us. But the people here don't have the same view of animals as we do. It's a big difference in culture, one of the few things in Morocco that I hate. 
At the end of the evening, just as we were leaving another tiny baby tortoise wandered across the doorway. 
It was wounded and limping. 
"Miskine!" I cried, which means something like "Poor thing" though, as she was actually a girl, i should have cried "Miskina!" 
"This tortoise will die soon" said one of the adults as the children picked it up and started pulling its head out of the shell. 
"I want it!" said I, who doesn't believe in keeping tortoises in captivity or pets in general in many cases. "wifey, darling, can we have this?" wifey immediately agreed.
"Of course you can have it!" replied the mother of the family. 
In Morocco, if you really want something that somebody else owns, they are obliged to offer it to you, within reason, though you should usually refuse at least twice. 

I picked it up immediately. 
And then asked for the other one.
Sadly, the first one belonged to cousins, the adults of that group not being present, they couldn't give me the tortoise, so i had to leave it, Tidgy's sister. It died a couple of days later, before i could meet up with the cousins.
The tortoise I took was very unhappy in the taxi home. She was sat on my lap and clearly terrified, though i expect you all know that tortoises are really bad travellers. 
I got the taxi to drop me off at the local cyber-cafe, as i didn't have a computer back then, and I read everything I could about the care and upkeep of a Greek Tortoise, _Testudo graeca graeca. _This was the first time I looked at The Tortoise Forum, though I didn't join at this time. 
wifey suggested the name "Tidgy" which is an adjective that means very small, but also the intitials of the subspecies. 
I pointed out that it should be "Tiggy", but wifey sulked a lot, so Tidgy it was. 

continued in next post as this one's getting too long and there is someone at the door who I have to tell to go forth and leave us alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you must REALLY like cheese old chap
> Or are you part mouse? ?


Eek! Eeek!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I could listen to your stories (and pics) FOR HOURS!!!! But I don’t want to take you away from wifey...
> wow how amazing your life is compared to mine. Mine stinks! My views are of the neighbors kids and baby pools.. skunks ?
> and a very small and meek vegetable garden I decided to grow myself this year..
> I can’t believe a pumpkin ACTUALLY came out!!! ? .... ok... SOME things are good here.... but not many. ?
> That’s why I like to live vicariously through all of you and your beautiful settings. It’s like I have opened the door to OZ???
> I am so happy that I have found this cold dark room.. how ironically weird it might happen to be..?


Please take me away from wifey! 
My life has been extraordinary, but not always in a good way. 
We all have good and bad times. 
My father left home with another woman when i was 17/18 and i never spoke to him again. 
My mother and both my brothers died in a car crash a few years after that. 
I have been shot a few times (once by me, by accident) and dragged off blindfolded into the rain forests of Myanmar. 
I very nearly died of TB. 
But these were all good things, too. 
Life is what you make of it. 
Your life is considerably better than multiple millions of people in this incredibly diverse world. 
OZ? There is no Utopia except within yourself. 
Life's Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> All of you who are fairly new here should read Adam's version of Esio Trot...he's a story teller extraordinaire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESIO TROT by Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> 
> Now, I expect many of you are familiar with the book, "Esio Trot" by the inimitable Roald Dahl and superbly illustrated by Quentin Blake. I had a copy but before I moved to Morocco sold it, along with thousands of other books, as it was simply too expensive to transport everything we owned out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


I am.
I must do another one, that was so much fun. 
For those of you who haven't read it, please do! 
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I wonder what they used to make the walls? Was it cement with a sandy colour or is it clay?


Yes, indeedy. It's mud or clay and straw.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I think he might be in the nut house. I left at page 7 the other day and when I looked again it had 44 pages, I shudder to look how many pages it has now!


nut house?
I have another rival thread?
The more the merrier!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yeah right. Now try and pull the other leg!


Which other leg?
You have to tell me first if the one I am alleged to have pulled is the left or the right. 
And if you have more then two like Tidgy. 
or my friend from the Lithobiomorpha, Derek, who has 30 legs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good morning. Well afternoon for me ☺


Good afternoon, young lady whom i am very pleased to meet. 
Fancy a coffee and a cheesy biscuit or two?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, young lady whom i am very pleased to meet.
> Fancy a coffee and a cheesy biscuit or two?


Oooh go on then. Can never say no to a cup of coffee ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which other leg?
> You have to tell me first if the one I am alleged to have pulled is the left or the right.
> And if you have more then two like Tidgy.
> or my friend from the Lithobiomorpha, Derek, who has 30 legs.


And they are so uncreepy. How is everyone this morning? Sun is going to shine brightly in about an hour here in Oregon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooh go on then. Can never say no to a cup of coffee ?


I think you already know that I am Adam. 
THE Adam, first man and all that.
(well, at least here in the insane reality of The Cold Dark Room.)
I'm afraid I have missed your name if it has been revealed at all. 

But considering you are the Mystic Queen, I will quite understand that this will remain a secret until Christmas Card time, at least. 
So, pray, how do I address you ? 
I am quite happy with Your Majesty.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> And they are so uncreepy. How is everyone this morning? Sun is going to shine brightly in about an hour here in Oregon.


Sun beginning its slow descent here! 
Goodness gracious, Maggie, it's been a long time. 
How the Devil are you.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you already know that I am Adam.
> THE Adam, first man and all that.
> (well, at least here in the insane reality of The Cold Dark Room.)
> I'm afraid I have missed your name if it has been revealed at all.
> 
> But considering you are the Mystic Queen, I will quite understand that this will remain a secret until Christmas Card time, at least.
> So, pray, how do I address you ?
> I am quite happy with Your Majesty.


Mystic. Queen. Kat. Or Katie. 
it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> And they are so uncreepy. How is everyone this morning? Sun is going to shine brightly in about an hour here in Oregon.


Hello Maggie. I wish it was sunshine here. But we have overcast sky’s. and the odd rain shower.
I’m doing ok. Just had to sort Pumpkins enclosure out as She has wrecked all the plants. So she now has non till new ones arrive lol.
hope your doing well. And staying safe


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

So not your Majesty? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

W


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> So not your Majesty? ?


Well if you all insist ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Mystic. Queen. Kat. Or Katie.
> it doesn’t matter.


Delighted to meet you, milady.
I hope your coffee was of a good standard?
If not, I'll give the One-Legged Pirate a good kicking.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Delighted to meet you, milady.
> I hope your coffee was of a good standard?
> If not, I'll give the One-Legged Pirate a good kicking.


Nice to meet you too. Coffee was good. So no need to kick the one legged pirate lol ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sun beginning its slow descent here!
> Goodness gracious, Maggie, it's been a long time.
> How the Devil are you.?


Yes it hasn't been too long tho. I've been here while you've evidently been there. This here couldn't have been worse, but I'm makin it and my animals are all lousy. Seriously, I hope you are at the least doing ok. I loved those photos


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pumpkin looking lost now I’ve had to take out all the plants she ripped to shreds ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Yes it hasn't been too long tho. I've been here while you've evidently been there. This here couldn't have been worse, but I'm makin it and my animals are all lousy. Seriously, I hope you are at the least doing ok. I loved those photos


I'm doing moderately well, much better than millions, i guess. 
I'm very glad that you're doing okay, but equally sad that your animals are not. 
I am fully aware how much you love your animals. 
And thank you for the comment regarding my photos.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm doing moderately well, much better than millions, i guess.
> I'm very glad that you're doing okay, but equally sad that your animals are not.
> I am fully aware how much you love your animals.
> And thank you for the comment regarding my photos.


You misunderstood me.. or I was trying for funny and failed. My animals really are good. Like you, I think that I am doing better than most.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today is Single Working Women's Day. 
So hurray for all of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> You misunderstood me.. or I was trying for funny and failed. My animals really are good. Like you, I think that I am doing better than most.


Phew, that's a relief. 
It's one of many examples where I'm glad to have misunderstood.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I LOVE the smell of the orchard bark. 
does that make me weird ?
Glad every Is doing well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I LOVE the smell of the orchard bark.
> does that make me weird ?
> Glad every Is doing well


S'okay, I love the smell of overripe Gorgonzola and Durian fruit. 
Having said that, many people DO consider me weird. 
Hey ho.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay, I love the smell of overripe Gorgonzola and Durian fruit.
> Having said that, many people DO consider me weird.
> Hey ho.


I have NO idea what gorgonzola is lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right. 
Who wants a quiz?


----------



## jaizei

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have NO idea what gorgonzola is lol



It's cheese, allegedly


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> Who wants a quiz?


A quiz? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

jaizei said:


> It's cheese, allegedly


Ahhh ok now I feel stupid ?. I should have used my best friend google lol. But I’ve honestly never heard of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It is cheese.
Not your sort of cheese, Cameron.
How delightful that you and your complete understanding are still here.  


jaizei said:


> It's cheese, allegedly


----------



## EllieMay

Well good morning!! I love entering the CDR to find heroic tales of adventure and life.. its a good day

Son and I are back at his specialist appointment today. I anticipate a good report and maybe a reduction in the endless meds.. after, I have a yen for sushi so I’m going to force him to eat at a Japanese grill with me.. (I was smart and brought his Nintendo switch for bribery)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning!! I love entering the CDR to find heroic tales of adventure and life.. its a good day
> 
> Son and I are back at his specialist appointment today. I anticipate a good report and maybe a reduction in the endless meds.. after, I have a yen for sushi so I’m going to force him to eat at a Japanese grill with me.. (I was smart and brought his Nintendo switch for bribery)


I hope all goes well at the specialist. 
cant say I’m a fan of sushi. BUT I’ve never had it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning!! I love entering the CDR to find heroic tales of adventure and life.. its a good day
> 
> Son and I are back at his specialist appointment today. I anticipate a good report and maybe a reduction in the endless meds.. after, I have a yen for sushi so I’m going to force him to eat at a Japanese grill with me.. (I was smart and brought his Nintendo switch for bribery)


I sincerely hope for a good report.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I hope all goes well at the specialist.
> cant say I’m a fan of sushi. BUT I’ve never had it ?


Or durian. 
I'm hoping you you just don't eat chips and the Full English. 
Mind you, I would if I could!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or durian.
> I'm hoping you you just don't eat chips and the Full English.
> Mind you, I would if I could!


Ooh no. I eat healthy. Fresh fruit and veg etc. I don’t eat much potatoes. And if I do it’s on a rare occasion and it’s usually sweet potato.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I hope all goes well at the specialist.
> cant say I’m a fan of sushi. BUT I’ve never had it ?


Thank you!

It’s awkward.. when someone says “sushi” you automatically think raw fish... which I can not do! However, they have fried rolls with things like smoked salmon, cream cheese and spicy mayo... oh yummmmm! That’s what I’m having!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooh no. I eat healthy. Fresh fruit and veg etc. I don’t eat much potatoes. And if I do it’s on a rare occasion and it’s usually sweet potato.


Hmmmm. 
As a professor of dietology, I think you are lacking in cheese. 
Though i do love potatoes and yams.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I sincerely hope for a good report.


Thank you much!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Tidgy's Dad I'm up for a quiz, but make it snappy as I have to get outside and start working!!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> As a professor of dietology, I think you are lacking in cheese.
> Though i do love potatoes and yams.


Ooh I do have cheese on the odd occasion. Grill ham and cheese baguette ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ahhh ok now I feel stupid ?. I should have used my best friend google lol. But I’ve honestly never heard of it


I'm not sure, because I've never had that cheese, but I'm thinking it's a VERY stinky cheese and Adam's way of making a joke.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, because I've never had that cheese, but I'm thinking it's a VERY stinky cheese and Adam's way of making a joke.


If it’s anything like cottage cheese then no thanks ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I'm up for a quiz, but make it snappy as I have to get outside and start working!!!!


Goodness gracious, my quizzes generally last for weeks! 
'Tain't my fault you're still working at about 100 years old.
Take it a bit easier, I want to be your friend until I give up the ghosty thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness gracious, my quizzes generally last for weeks!
> 'Tain't my fault you're still working at about 100 years old.
> Take it a bit easier, I want to be your friend until I give up the ghosty thing.


If that means you have to continue to visit us daily while the quiz is running, then make it a long one. In the meantime, I have to take this almost 100 year old body outside to take care of the tortoises. later. . .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> If it’s anything like cottage cheese then no thanks ?


I can assure you, it's nothing like cottage cheese. 
Though that's okay, sometimes.
It's the difference between a good Chablis and a table wine.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can assure you, it's nothing like cottage cheese.
> Though that's okay, sometimes.
> It's the difference between a good Chablis and a table wine.


I don’t drink wine I’m not a fan ?. 
Ill stick to my extra mature cathedral cheese thanks. ? But I’ll take your word for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t drink wine I’m not a fan ?.
> Ill stick to my extra mature cathedral cheese thanks. ? But I’ll take your word for it


I know that extra mature Cathedral Cheddar.
Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know that extra mature Cathedral Cheddar.
> Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IKR. It’s awesome. And fantastic to grill yum yum ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What are you watchin?


We all decided to take a nap. But it was a nice chat anyway. I got to talk with Tidgeys Dad for awhile. I was a glutton for punishment and wanted to watch some craziness instead of the boobtube we call TV.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, young lady whom i am very pleased to meet.
> Fancy a coffee and a cheesy biscuit or two?


She has a pretty good looking recipe for cheese scones I'm going to try.


----------



## Maggie3fan

A contest? I'm ready...can you say cheeezze?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> Who wants a quiz?


me..I do...me here I do


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> She has a pretty good looking recipe for cheese scones I'm going to try.


Oooh I can’t wait to see pics ??


----------



## Lokkje

I’m already in the negatives so why not take a quiz?


----------



## Lokkje

Thanks for sharing Tidgy’s story.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Anyone want a headache ???


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Always here, browsing. Posting more on Twitter too.


As long as you don't disappear totally


----------



## Blackdog1714

Is he talking about the kinda cheese in cheese sticks?


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is he talking about the kinda cheese in cheese sticks?


Or the kind that comes in jars? or individually wrapped in plastic?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is he talking about the kinda cheese in cheese sticks?


Nope. It’s like that blue vein cheese. I’ve looked it up


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Which other leg?
> You have to tell me first if the one I am alleged to have pulled is the left or the right.
> And if you have more then two like Tidgy.
> or my friend from the Lithobiomorpha, Derek, who has 30 legs.


Well the first one was the left which does not make it right! I tell ya! And I only have two legs or four arms if you go by what our ancestors had.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, young lady whom i am very pleased to meet.
> Fancy a coffee and a cheesy biscuit or two?


Don't accept. It is a trick


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please take me away from wifey!
> My life has been extraordinary, but not always in a good way.
> We all have good and bad times.
> My father left home with another woman when i was 17/18 and i never spoke to him again.
> My mother and both my brothers died in a car crash a few years after that.
> I have been shot a few times (once by me, by accident) and dragged off blindfolded into the rain forests of Myanmar.
> I very nearly died of TB.
> But these were all good things, too.
> Life is what you make of it.
> Your life is considerably better than multiple millions of people in this incredibly diverse world.
> OZ? There is no Utopia except within yourself.
> Life's Good!



you are VERY wise... little mouse. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today is Single Working Women's Day.
> So hurray for all of you.
> View attachment 302231


Except I am not single.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@CarolM 
How is that beautiful crestie settling in? And of course how are you?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> S'okay, I love the smell of overripe Gorgonzola and Durian fruit.
> Having said that, many people DO consider me weird.
> Hey ho.


You are part of a very few who actually like the smell of the durian fruit.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> You are part of a very few who actually like the smell of the durian fruit.


I don’t like the smell of it. It’s weird 
but like I said earlier I do love the scent the orchard bark gives off


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning!! I love entering the CDR to find heroic tales of adventure and life.. its a good day
> 
> Son and I are back at his specialist appointment today. I anticipate a good report and maybe a reduction in the endless meds.. after, I have a yen for sushi so I’m going to force him to eat at a Japanese grill with me.. (I was smart and brought his Nintendo switch for bribery)


Good luck at the doc.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> @CarolM
> How is that beautiful crestie settling in? And of course how are you?


She seems to be settling in. She is eating. She likes mealworms but does not seem too interested in the dubia roaches or turkistan roaches. But I have put the roaches into a glass bowl. She can get in and out. They cannot. I will see in the morning if she has taken any. ? and I am just dandy. Thank you for asking. How r u?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t like the smell of it. It’s weird
> but like I said earlier I do love the scent the orchard bark gives off


I cannot stand the smell of durian fruit, nor the taste.


----------



## CarolM

Well good night all. I can barely keep ny eyes open.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please take me away from wifey!
> My life has been extraordinary, but not always in a good way.
> We all have good and bad times.
> My father left home with another woman when i was 17/18 and i never spoke to him again.
> My mother and both my brothers died in a car crash a few years after that.
> I have been shot a few times (once by me, by accident) and dragged off blindfolded into the rain forests of Myanmar.
> I very nearly died of TB.
> But these were all good things, too.
> Life is what you make of it.
> Your life is considerably better than multiple millions of people in this incredibly diverse world.
> OZ? There is no Utopia except within yourself.
> Life's Good!



my dear man,
To begin my answer from your post I will start with the first sentience....
I have just finished reading all five pages of
“Esio Trot” (which I found fascinating) and for you to say 3 years later... you would like to be pulled from wifey is baffling to me.
I loved that story and thought you’d be swooning over getting her for almost...well....forever!?..
That being said. I am truly sorry for the things you have been through over the years . God has his own plans I can only assume.. but you still came out as one of the great ones. (As they are few and far between). The people on here ALL live for your posts (including me) and another one of your adventures! I will start to see MY life in a new light thanks to you. The smell of skunks from careless neighbors garbage
can’t be all bad, and you are correct. There are many more people with bigger problems.. I shall eat my tounge tonight for dinner..
And finally, I must admit.. I might have shot you once myself for giving me -10 pts. because I forgot your posting handle (name)..Without giving me a chance at redemption
??. Never the less... I am still so glad you came back to your cold dark room where we all feel safe...?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> She seems to be settling in. She is eating. She likes mealworms but does not seem too interested in the dubia roaches or turkistan roaches. But I have put the roaches into a glass bowl. She can get in and out. They cannot. I will see in the morning if she has taken any. ? and I am just dandy. Thank you for asking. How r u?


Awww bless her. She will probs take one or two when no one watching haha.
Im ok thanks. Laid in bed feeling like complete ?.
head is thumping. Aching. Chest is tight and damn sneezes are driving me nuts.


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> I used to spend time in Wales when I was younger. My grand father was a miner so we had frequent visits when I was younger to visit the mines they worked on.
> at the time we lived about 30/45 mins from Birmingham
> Now I’m up north way. But looking to move back down south.
> but yes I agree To cold. Way to cold. Altho we did have good weather Friday. It hit 36c in some areas in UK All it’s done today is rain rain rain. Typical English weather it SUCKS.


Ooh another Brit in the CDR. Hello 

I’m Linda, currently residing in my native county of Kent. I may have been born here, but as we moved to West Yorkshire when I was 4, to Somerset when I was 6 and back to North Yorkshire just before I was 11, I think of myself as being from Yorkshire.

Like Adam, I am half Welsh. My Dad is English but moved to Scotland... I have family pretty much everywhere in the country ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am.
> I must do another one, that was so much fun.
> For those of you who haven't read it, please do!
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/



hello there. I just wanted to say thank you for getting me to read “Esio Trot”. I would have never seen it had you not reposted it. It was wonderful!! Kept me on the edge of my seat!!! LOVED the re-enactment pics.
Sad for all of the torts that went back to the store though... but trying to forget that part.. thank you again!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It wasn't me.
> I didn't do it.
> wifey made me.
> I'm a soft white innocent lamby sort of thing.


Hmmm...

It’s bedtime for me. I had a long day back at the recue. Tomorrow I have a day at home... Yay! ... so there’s time catch up. This is a place marker so I know where to pick up!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

JoesMum said:


> Ooh another Brit in the CDR. Hello
> 
> I’m Linda, currently residing in my native county of Kent. I may have been born here, but as we moved to West Yorkshire when I was 4, to Somerset when I was 6 and back to North Yorkshire just before I was 11, I think of myself as being from Yorkshire.
> 
> Like Adam, I am half Welsh. My Dad is English but moved to Scotland... I have family pretty much everywhere in the country ?


Hello and nice to meet you.
oooh North Yorkshire. Nice. im just out side Mansfield in Nottinghamshire.
I was originally born in Oxford.
yep a city girl haha.
been up here now for almost 13 years. But looking into moving back down south way in the near future.
My family are originally Scottish (mother’s side) and Irish (fathers side) Altho I do have family in Sydney Australia. And some distant relatives in America.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’ve been asked to crochet tortoise stuffed animals. Wish me luck. I can crochet. BUT never done a tort before. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awww bless her. She will probs take one or two when no one watching haha.
> Im ok thanks. Laid in bed feeling like complete ?.
> head is thumping. Aching. Chest is tight and damn sneezes are driving me nuts.



my sister is always telling me hot towel compresses on the head helps for her bad allergies... maybe try that???
I am so sorry to interrupt you and CarolM
Conversation. Just wanted to help you feel better..?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well I’m starting back at work in a couple weeks now don’t know whether to be happy or sad.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> my sister is always telling me hot towel compresses on the head helps for her bad allergies... maybe try that???
> I am so sorry to interrupt you and CarolM
> Conversation. Just wanted to help you feel better..?


I’m not sure what it is. I was ok this morning then this afternoon just started feeling a little sluggish.
Im laid in bed with water bottle and warm hand towel on my forehead I’ve taken some antihistamines aswell. Hopefully what ever it is. It’s gone by tomorrow.
mans no need for apologies. I appreciate the advice. Many thanks


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well I’m starting back at work in a couple weeks now don’t know whether to be happy or sad.


I’m still waiting to be told when I can work. I’m bored out of my skull. It’s same thing everyday now. Lockdown since 13th March. So almost 5 months now and I’ve had enough. I want my normal. Not so normal crazy hectic life back.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You are part of a very few who actually like the smell of the durian fruit.


Durian, durian... Does that have anything to do with the kingdom underneath the mountain? Is @Tidgy's Dad trying to feed us Tolkien?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m still waiting to be told when I can work. I’m bored out of my skull. It’s same thing everyday now. Lockdown since 13th March. So almost 5 months now and I’ve had enough. I want my normal. Not so normal crazy hectic life back.


Yep I‘m glad to have to do something, but not glad because, well, it’s work. It’s not going to be exactly normal, of course there are all these precautions and regulations which I totally understand. Hopefully COVID decides to take a long vacation on a different planet soon. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yep I‘m glad to have to do something, but not glad because, well, it’s work. It’s not going to be exactly normal, of course there are all these precautions and regulations which I totally understand. Hopefully COVID decides to take a long vacation on a different planet soon. ?


Im a skin care And make up specialist So not exactly easy to keep the social distancing. I do make overs etc. 
don’t think I’ll Be going Back to work anytime soon.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Im a skin care And make up specialist So not exactly easy to keep the social distancing. I do make overs etc.
> don’t think I’ll Be going Back to work anytime soon.


That’s true, my workplace it’s hard, but not impossible.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s true, my workplace it’s hard, but not impossible.


Make sup side of things isn’t bad bad. As I have a website with the company I work for. So I do still get orders through there. Mainly from America and odd one over here. It’s the make over side of things. And the fact I can’t do my ladies house pampering party’s so the ladies can have make overs. Try the items and just have fun. Plus ask what they need to. I miss it all. My customers keep asking me when I can go back to work. One lady she wanted me to do her make up for her wedding. I couldn’t do it because of the precautions that are in place. 
milk be glad when covid is over. BUT something deep down in the pit of my stomach is telling me that's not going to happen and this is the new normal for all of us


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yea, lot’s of scientists are saying that this might come in 3 waves like the Spanish Flu, or was it some other disease? I can’t remember. That would suck. Person 1: “Yay! Covid’s over! Life is normal now! Person 2: Yay! Person 1: Oh no we’re in a second wave! Person 2: Oh no! 80% of the population now has COVID!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yea, lot’s of scientists are saying that this might come in 3 waves like the Spanish Flu, or was it some other disease? I can’t remember. That would suck. Person 1: “Yay! Covid’s over! Life is normal now! Person 2: Yay! Person 1: Oh no we’re in a second wave! Person 2: Oh no! 80% of the population now has COVID!


Uk are in for a second wave. London is going back into full lockdown. Manchester already is in lockdown. So is Blackpool. Aswell as Leicester.
we have already been warned it’s no where near over.
kids go back to school September.
Alot of parents are having doubts
my two are at there grans. Have been since this lockdown started. I have no idea when they can come back. Which is why I’m currently on my own.
they went to there grans for the weekend. Then bam. Lockdown.
chloe is getting fed up big time now. Callum doesn’t care. He’s in his own little world. There gran has had to get them stuff just to keep them busy. But an almost 15 year old girl. And a 13 year old boy isn’t easy to keep entertained. They don’t understand the danger. And come September IF schools here go back. They certainly won’t be.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Anyways I’m off to sleep now. Can hardly keep my eyes open. Good night all. Take care and stay safe. ????


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a fairly modern castle built by the French during their colonial period, one to the North, one to the South, to keep an eye on the Fassi (people of Fes) who were notorious trouble makers.
> Here is a traditional Moroccan kasbah :
> View attachment 302171
> 
> View attachment 302172
> 
> The curator is on the right.
> I pop in to have tea with him when i'm near the place.
> View attachment 302173


Is it true that Moroccans (and most Africans and Middle Easterners) like their tea INCREDIBLY strong?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Uk are in for a second wave. London is going back into full lockdown. Manchester already is in lockdown. So is Blackpool. Aswell as Leicester.
> we have already been warned it’s no where near over.
> kids go back to school September.
> Alot of parents are having doubts
> my two are at there grans. Have been since this lockdown started. I have no idea when they can come back. Which is why I’m currently on my own.
> they went to there grans for the weekend. Then bam. Lockdown.
> chloe is getting fed up big time now. Callum doesn’t care. He’s in his own little world. There gran has had to get them stuff just to keep them busy. But an almost 15 year old girl. And a 13 year old boy isn’t easy to keep entertained. They don’t understand the danger. And come September IF schools here go back. They certainly won’t be.


Wow, I didn't realize you had kids. That's serious for a lockdown.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wow, I didn't realize you had kids. That's serious for a lockdown.


Two from first relationship. Boy and girl. It’s been tough these last few months. I’m HOPING they come home in next couple of weeks. They are at moment in Lincolnshire. I’m in Nottinghamshire. 
Lincolnshire had a fair few cases so like notts was placed on lockdown. It’s slowly lifting. So I’m hoping they can come home. I can’t hack the tears from Chloe on phone any longer


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Two from first relationship. Boy and girl. It’s been tough these last few months. I’m HOPING they come home in next couple of weeks. They are at moment in Lincolnshire. I’m in Nottinghamshire.
> Lincolnshire had a fair few cases so like notts was placed on lockdown. It’s slowly lifting. So I’m hoping they can come home. I can’t hack the tears from Chloe on phone any longer


They should have let her go back to you. Sheesh!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> They should have let her go back to you. Sheesh!


Hoping in next couple of weeks. Her youngest brother would have been 11this month. And ovs my birthday just gone. She was sad I spent it on my own. Told her that wasn’t the case and I had a joined a forum. She asked what forum was for. Told her she will find out when she home as there’s a surprise. I got the “what you done now mother” ??


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooh no. I eat healthy. Fresh fruit and veg etc. I don’t eat much potatoes. And if I do it’s on a rare occasion and it’s usually sweet potato.


Sweet potatoes yum. Baked in their skin and butter while still hot and steamy. Ok I don't know how spell check came up with sweet potatoes being hot and dreamy but it did. I caught it in the act...thank the Lord.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Sweet potatoes yum. Baked in their skin and butter while still hot and steamy. Ok I don't know how spell check came up with sweet potatoes being hot and dreamy but it did. I caught it in the act...thank the Lord.?


Oooh I LOVE ? a good baked sweet potato. 
Hot and steamy is dreamy don’t worry I get ya haha


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awww bless her. She will probs take one or two when no one watching haha.
> Im ok thanks. Laid in bed feeling like complete ?.
> head is thumping. Aching. Chest is tight and damn sneezes are driving me nuts.


Oh I so hope it's only allergies they are bad enough. ? Feel better.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Oh I so hope it's only allergies they are bad enough. ? Feel better.


38.3 temp. I’ll see how I go though the night if no improvement then I’ll give NHS direct a call. But I may have to self isolate just in case. 
that’s protocol here. Slight temp Or any symptoms then it’s 2 week self isolation


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve been asked to crochet tortoise stuffed animals. Wish me luck. I can crochet. BUT never done a tort before. ?


This is only a suggestion. I'm sure you'll do great. But maybe try little squares for the plaston and crochet it all together. That sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> This is only a suggestion. I'm sure you'll do great. But maybe try little squares for the plaston and crochet it all together. That sounds like a fun project.


I’m browsing eBay for wool. 
I have a couple of patterns So if I pull it off then I know what I’m making for my tort friends for Xmas ??. 
I usually do teddies Beanies. Blankets etc etc. So a tort is going to be interesting


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> This is only a suggestion. I'm sure you'll do great. But maybe try little squares for the plaston and crochet it all together. That sounds like a fun project.


I’ll post pictures on pumpkins pumpkin patch thread as it progress. Wool ordered


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Make sup side of things isn’t bad bad. As I have a website with the company I work for. So I do still get orders through there. Mainly from America and odd one over here. It’s the make over side of things. And the fact I can’t do my ladies house pampering party’s so the ladies can have make overs. Try the items and just have fun. Plus ask what they need to. I miss it all. My customers keep asking me when I can go back to work. One lady she wanted me to do her make up for her wedding. I couldn’t do it because of the precautions that are in place.
> milk be glad when covid is over. BUT something deep down in the pit of my stomach is telling me that's not going to happen and this is the new normal for all of us


To tell you the truth, I think it's always kinda shoulda been normal. This virus is very deadly and that is true but the world has really been pretty good at controlling the number of deaths so far. Can you imagine 20 million deaths worldwide for a year and again in another year later the same or more again. This is in history around 1920. Who even knows if those numbers are true totals? We have so much better conditions then they did. The guidelines are a little overreaching right now but the main ones should always have been followed. Every year the flue goes around and kills people. Stay home if you're sick. Wash your hands. Etc. Just saying.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m browsing eBay for wool.
> I have a couple of patterns So if I pull it off then I know what I’m making for my tort friends for Xmas ??.
> I usually do teddies Beanies. Blankets etc etc. So a tort is going to be interesting


You have me interested in trying my hand at it too. I love crocheting stuffies. I have to do masks for now then next project.?


----------



## Lokkje

Wool sounds unbearably hot right now.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> You have me interested in trying my hand at it too. I love crocheting stuffies. I have to do masks for now then next project.?


My aunt taught me how to crochet when i was about 9. ive made no end of teddies out of hexagons. Pentagons etc. I used to do the Pom Pom blankets and rugs but got board.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Wool sounds unbearably hot right now.


Click your heels together three times and imagine you're in a cooler country.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Wool sounds unbearably hot right now.


It’s 2:32am here. And I’ve had to put my heating on for a bit just to take the chill off as it’s turned cold


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yea, lot’s of scientists are saying that this might come in 3 waves like the Spanish Flu, or was it some other disease? I can’t remember. That would suck. Person 1: “Yay! Covid’s over! Life is normal now! Person 2: Yay! Person 1: Oh no we’re in a second wave! Person 2: Oh no! 80% of the population now has COVID!


I think that's the same virus around 1920ish. I think they did call that one the Spanish flue. Then there was the Asian flue. Then there's measles and what have you. AIDS.etc...sometimes I feel like we're all in a game of Russian roulette. Which virus is gonna pick me off first? Somehow I made it this far and thankful for every day


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> To tell you the truth, I think it's always kinda shoulda been normal. This virus is very deadly and that is true but the world has really been pretty good at controlling the number of deaths so far. Can you imagine 20 million deaths worldwide for a year and again in another year later the same or more again. This is in history around 1920. Who even knows if those numbers are true totals? We have so much better conditions then they did. The guidelines are a little overreaching right now but the main ones should always have been followed. Every year the flue goes around and kills people. Stay home if you're sick. Wash your hands. Etc. Just saying.


I never go far without my sanitiser. I have bottles all over the house. I buy it in bulk. 
I think it’s just a summer cold. But will see. Anyway I’m off to try get Back to sleep. So will chat to you all later. Good night ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s 2:32am here. And I’ve had to put my heating on for a bit just to take the chill off as it’s turned cold


See, I told you that come August, you'd be rubbing more moderate temperatures in our faces. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I think that's the same virus around 1920ish. I think they did call that one the Spanish flue. Then there was the Asian flue. Then there's measles and what have you. AIDS.etc...sometimes I feel like we're all in a game of Russian roulette. Which virus is gonna pick me off first? Somehow I made it this far and thankful for every day ❤


I can’t keep all the diseases straight, too many of them. I think it was the Spanish Flu, but don’t take my word for it. I’m just guessing.


----------



## Lokkje

1918 Spanish flu pandemic caused by influenza A strain H1N1.


----------



## Lokkje

It infected 500 million people, killed 50 million people, and killed roughly 675,000 people in the United States.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Or the kind that comes in jars? or individually wrapped in plastic?


- 10.
Twice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't accept. It is a trick


Yup.
@Mystic_Queen 
You owe me £25 for the coffee and nibbles.


----------



## Lokkje

OK Cheeseheads a few of my favorite starting at 12 o’clock we have our Gorgonzola and it’s Gorgonzola dolce which I like to eat with pears, then we have our men Checo cheese, then we have our Cottswald, then we have our cloth pound cheddar at 6 o’clock, and we have our delicious caveman blue and in the center our gruyere. Now that’s cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You are part of a very few who actually like the smell of the durian fruit.


Actually, i don't. 
It's vile as is the smell of a really ripe Gorgonzola. 
But both of them taste wonderful.


----------



## Lokkje

Thou shout not dictate cheese it’s MANCHEGO, COTSWOLD, and I think the rest were fine.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, i don't.
> It's vile as is the smell of a really ripe Gorgonzola.
> But both of them taste wonderful.


Clearly I have an odd sense of smell because I happen to like the smell of Gorgonzola and it is so fabulously delicious that maybe I overlook funny smells. There is nothing better than a good strong cheese because it provides amazing flavor and enhancement to any food. Now on the other hand, Durion fruit should go off the planet earth. BlackClearly I have an odd sense of smell because I happen to like the smell of Gorgonzola and it is so fabulously delicious that maybe I overlook funny smells. There is nothing better than a good strong cheese because it provides amazing flavor and enhancement to any food. Now on the other hand, Durian fruit should go off the planet earth. ? I think it smells like dirty feet and armpits.


----------



## Lokkje

Wow I was so profound that it repeated itself!


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I never go far without my sanitiser. I have bottles all over the house. I buy it in bulk.
> I think it’s just a summer cold. But will see. Anyway I’m off to try get Back to sleep. So will chat to you all later. Good night ??


I hope you wake up much better.. sweet dreams


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Always here, browsing. Posting more on Twitter too.


Hope everything's went ok through the hurricane for you and yours. I figure it's even affected Ohio weather catagory 1 or not. It's so cool here I'm considering dragging out some warmer clothes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> my dear man,
> To begin my answer from your post I will start with the first sentience....
> I have just finished reading all five pages of
> “Esio Trot” (which I found fascinating) and for you to say 3 years later... you would like to be pulled from wifey is baffling to me.
> I loved that story and thought you’d be swooning over getting her for almost...well....forever!?..
> That being said. I am truly sorry for the things you have been through over the years . God has his own plans I can only assume.. but you still came out as one of the great ones. (As they are few and far between). The people on here ALL live for your posts (including me) and another one of your adventures! I will start to see MY life in a new light thanks to you. The smell of skunks from careless neighbors garbage
> can’t be all bad, and you are correct. There are many more people with bigger problems.. I shall eat my tounge tonight for dinner..
> And finally, I must admit.. I might have shot you once myself for giving me -10 pts. because I forgot your posting handle (name)..Without giving me a chance at redemption
> ??. Never the less... I am still so glad you came back to your cold dark room where we all feel safe...?


What a wonderful post .
You will find that I constantly mock wifey, but I read her all the comments I make and she laughs. She knows I love her absolutely unconditionally , but she also knows the way I am. Better than I do, possibly. wifey is the bestest thing that ever happened to me. 
I'm very glad you enjoyed my Esio Trot. I'm going to start on Kipling's "The Tort Who Walked By Himself" in the next few days. 
I think I might be back for a while. I'm a little tired of prepping fossils with pins eight hours a day.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> As a professor of dietology, I think you are lacking in cheese.
> Though i do love potatoes and yams.


Scalloped potatoes must have some good cheese cooked in.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a wonderful post .
> You will find that I constantly mock wifey, but I read her all the comments I make and she laughs. She knows I love her absolutely unconditionally , but she also knows the way I am. Better than I do, possibly. wifey is the bestest thing that ever happened to me.
> I'm very glad you enjoyed my Esio Trot. I'm going to start on Kipling's "The Tort Who Walked By Himself" in the next few days.
> I think I might be back for a while. I'm a little tired of prepping fossils with pins eight hours a day.


I too enjoyed your Esio Trot. It was delightful! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well I’m starting back at work in a couple weeks now don’t know whether to be happy or sad.


Bonkers.
It's always better to feel bonkers. 
The happy or sad don't matter.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a wonderful post .
> You will find that I constantly mock wifey, but I read her all the comments I make and she laughs. She knows I love her absolutely unconditionally , but she also knows the way I am. Better than I do, possibly. wifey is the bestest thing that ever happened to me.
> I'm very glad you enjoyed my Esio Trot. I'm going to start on Kipling's "The Tort Who Walked By Himself" in the next few days.
> I think I might be back for a while. I'm a little tired of prepping fossils with pins eight hours a day.


That sounds backbreaking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Durian, durian... Does that have anything to do with the kingdom underneath the mountain? Is @Tidgy's Dad trying to feed us Tolkien?


Subconsciously, maybe. 
But I'm thinking Dorian Gray.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You are part of a very few who actually like the smell of the durian fruit.


I'm too curious and you know what they say about that. Thank the Lord durian will probably never be in my local Kroger's.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Make sup side of things isn’t bad bad. As I have a website with the company I work for. So I do still get orders through there. Mainly from America and odd one over here. It’s the make over side of things. And the fact I can’t do my ladies house pampering party’s so the ladies can have make overs. Try the items and just have fun. Plus ask what they need to. I miss it all. My customers keep asking me when I can go back to work. One lady she wanted me to do her make up for her wedding. I couldn’t do it because of the precautions that are in place.
> milk be glad when covid is over. BUT something deep down in the pit of my stomach is telling me that's not going to happen and this is the new normal for all of us


Science will find a solution. 
It may take a while and even longer for it to be available to all and probably never that everyone will allow it to be used, but this will have an end. Or near enough. 
Life will never be quite the same again, but, in some ways, the new normal will be better.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Subconsciously, maybe.
> But I'm thinking Dorian Gray.


Interesting. You didn’t seem like the Oscar Wilde type.


----------



## EllieMay

I read esio trot again... I remember reading it before now. Still a lovely story. I’m glad your back for a while Adam.. it’s good to know that we may be saving your back...

I have had a glass of wine, a slice of cheese, and watched a pretty decent shark movie... not long from my pillow time I think;-)..... I hope... lol


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I can’t keep all the diseases straight, too many of them. I think it was the Spanish Flu, but don’t take my word for it. I’m just guessing.


I can't either. I believe that's what they called it then but actually lately realized it didn't originate there. I've always read virus articles anytime I see them. It goes in one eye and out the other.


----------



## Cathie G

I can't believe I'm chilly and it's 79°f in my living room. And I'm not sick. It's early August for heaven's sake. It's 67 outside and I do have a window cracked a little for airflow but that shouldn't be making me want long sleeves and a blanket. True temps never make sense. I probably need to nod off. Good night all.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a wonderful post .
> You will find that I constantly mock wifey, but I read her all the comments I make and she laughs. She knows I love her absolutely unconditionally , but she also knows the way I am. Better than I do, possibly. wifey is the bestest thing that ever happened to me.
> I'm very glad you enjoyed my Esio Trot. I'm going to start on Kipling's "The Tort Who Walked By Himself" in the next few days.
> I think I might be back for a while. I'm a little tired of prepping fossils with pins eight hours a day.



I can’t wait! 
Tell wifey hello from across the ocean for me. And Tidgy toooooo!!!!! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> @Mystic_Queen
> You owe me £25 for the coffee and nibbles.


That’s one hell of an expensive coffee and nibbles. Geeeez are they coated in gold ?.
Have a tort pic instead of a sulky pumpkin ?.
Dept cleared ??

oh and pic of a red foot ornament on eBay I found WHICH I’ve ordered and hehe


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Morning all 
I rang NHS direct half hour ago I’m currently waiting for a call back from a doctor. Fever up to 38.7. Not dropped during the night. It was 38.3. 
My whole body is aching. Have one hell of a headache and can’t seem to focus my eyes right coz of it. 
I’ll update as soon as I can.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awww bless her. She will probs take one or two when no one watching haha.
> Im ok thanks. Laid in bed feeling like complete ?.
> head is thumping. Aching. Chest is tight and damn sneezes are driving me nuts.


Oh dear. Sounds like either flu or you have ( dare I say it?) Covid ( I whisper very softly). How are you feeling today?

She did not eat the roaches nor any of her crested gecko food. I will need to check again tonight if she will eat. I am hoping that she just did not feel like eating last night.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve been asked to crochet tortoise stuffed animals. Wish me luck. I can crochet. BUT never done a tort before. ?


Good luck. And don't forget to post pics.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> my sister is always telling me hot towel compresses on the head helps for her bad allergies... maybe try that???
> I am so sorry to interrupt you and CarolM
> Conversation. Just wanted to help you feel better..?


Interrupt away. We welcome all interruptions.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. Sounds like either flu or you have ( dare I say it?) Covid ( I whisper very softly). How are you feeling today?
> 
> She did not eat the roaches nor any of her crested gecko food. I will need to check again tonight if she will eat. I am hoping that she just did not feel like eating last night.


I feel like I’ve been hit in the chest with a hammer.
not that I know what that feels like. But chest is tight. Not slept at all. Fever 38.7. 
head is absolutely pounding. Feels like pressure on front of my head on left side.
Im awaiting for the duty doctor to call me back but ? it’s nothing serious. I HOPE ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Good luck. And don't forget to post pics.


I won’t. Not sure when I’m going to start it. But wool is ordered. I need to be free from what ever this bug is I’ve seemed to have picked up.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Durian, durian... Does that have anything to do with the kingdom underneath the mountain? Is @Tidgy's Dad trying to feed us Tolkien?


Oh I certainly hope not.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I feel like I’ve been hit in the chest with a hammer.
> not that I know what that feels like. But chest is tight. Not slept at all. Fever 38.7.
> head is absolutely pounding. Feels like pressure on front of my head on left side.
> Im awaiting for the duty doctor to call me back but ? it’s nothing serious. I HOPE ??


Oh no. Shame. I really hope you feel better. I am worried though, I could be wrong, but those symptoms sound very much like the corona virus symptoms. I really hope not. Just take it easy and rest. Do you have anyone who can look after your animals while you are sick?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Shame. I really hope you feel better. I am worried though, I could be wrong, but those symptoms sound very much like the corona virus symptoms. I really hope not. Just take it easy and rest. Do you have anyone who can look after your animals while you are sick?


unfortunately not no. Neighbours are back at work.
I’m laid in bed but geez I feel so rotten.
I was ok yesterday morning. Then come afternoon I started to feel sluggish like all my energy had been sucked right outta me. Then come evening I started aching and head started pulsing like there’s pressure on front of my head left side.
chest feels like some bugger is giving me one hell of a bear hug. Temp was 38.3 it’s gone up to 38.7
hoping this doctor calls me back soon. But I’ll keep you updated ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyways I’m off to sleep now. Can hardly keep my eyes open. Good night all. Take care and stay safe. ????


You too


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> It infected 500 million people, killed 50 million people, and killed roughly 675,000 people in the United States.


I really do believe it is mother nature culling the herd. Please don't lynch me for saying that.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Shame. I really hope you feel better. I am worried though, I could be wrong, but those symptoms sound very much like the corona virus symptoms. I really hope not. Just take it easy and rest. Do you have anyone who can look after your animals while you are sick?


Animals will be ok. I’ll sanitise before dealing with the kitten. Dragon and tort. Which I do anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, i don't.
> It's vile as is the smell of a really ripe Gorgonzola.
> But both of them taste wonderful.


Nope don't like the taste either. Yuck!!!


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Animals will be ok. I’ll sanitise before dealing with the kitten. Dragon and tort. Which I do anyway.


I meant in case you cannot get out of bed. I really hope it does not get to that though.
Take vitamin c, zinc and vitamin d. They are supposed to help your immune system.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a wonderful post .
> You will find that I constantly mock wifey, but I read her all the comments I make and she laughs. She knows I love her absolutely unconditionally , but she also knows the way I am. Better than I do, possibly. wifey is the bestest thing that ever happened to me.
> I'm very glad you enjoyed my Esio Trot. I'm going to start on Kipling's "The Tort Who Walked By Himself" in the next few days.
> I think I might be back for a while. I'm a little tired of prepping fossils with pins eight hours a day.


Yayyyyyy


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> I meant in case you cannot get out of bed. I really hope it does not get to that though.
> Take vitamin c, zinc and vitamin d. They are supposed to help your immune system.


I have Amy on standby just in case. Feel awful tho as she had her baby 3 days ago. But hopefully doesn’t come to that


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm too curious and you know what they say about that. Thank the Lord durian will probably never be in my local Kroger's.


Yip. You can say that. I smelt it from biscuits. So can you imagine what the actual fruit smells like?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have Amy on standby just in case. Feel awful tho as she had her baby 3 days ago. But hopefully doesn’t come to that


OH dear. I hope so too.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.

I really hope that Mystic Queen feels better soon. The sun is our but it sure is chilly here. 
Don't have much to say other than Hi. And get better Mystic Queen.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I quit smoking.
> I rather hope that's a win for a start.


Well done you! That’s not easy


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, because I've never had that cheese, but I'm thinking it's a VERY stinky cheese and Adam's way of making a joke.


Believe me, Durian (a fruit) smells considerably worse. Definitely an Adam joke.

Durian smells so bad that, in many countries, you aren’t allowed to travel on public transport with it.


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s 2:32am here. And I’ve had to put my heating on for a bit just to take the chill off as it’s turned cold


Blimey.We are melting down south in Kent. The heating hasn’t been on for ages. Not so much as a jumper needed right now. mMy Mum, who loves in Buxton, has been saying it has been cold... and wet... up with her too. Although she won’t have put the heating on. I think it only ever gets switched on when we visit and only then when we turn blue


----------



## JoesMum

@Mystic_Queen mI hope you feel better soon. They will undoubtedly want you to do the Covid test. Fingers crossed that it is something considerably less serious.
My daughter, she’s 26, got very sick at the start of lockdown. Hih temperature, ached everywhere especially headache, complete loss of energy... but no cough. The fever broke after 5 days, but the energy levels took over a month to get to anything like normal. She slept a lot. We still don’t know if it was Coronavirus as testing wasn’t available then. Luckily we didn’t catch it from her.

If you’re feeling cold, the Wool Spider (if she exists) gets carried away with her knitting and the winter stockpile of woolly stocks is still in corner 7. She forgets we only have two legs, not eight. The Snow Leopard seems to be using them as a bed, cats are so good at finding cosy places, but I a, sure she will let you take some.


----------



## JoesMum

@Tidgy's Dad Adam it is so good to not see you back in the CDR. Montgomery is beside himself. I have given him a good dust and scratch behind the ears just now to apologise for neglecting our favourite coffee table of late  

We currently have Extra Mature Cheddar (who doesn’t?), Gruyère and a very fine Stilton in the fridge... just to ensure we can check we haven’t lost our sense of taste of course 

To all the new friends in the CDR, welcome! It is great to have the place bustling again. I will try not to crash into you in the gloom. Has anyone seen that rainbow-glow jellyfish? That’s new! It’s very cool 

The one-legged pirate just brought me my decaf coffee, so I think I’ll pull up an Aardvark and make myself comfortable as I have a quiet morning ahead. 

This afternoon my best friend is coming round for a socially distanced cuppa in the garden. She has bad Crohn’s Disease and is on immunosuppressants. She has been isolating from everyone, even her family, and is struggling with the real world. So I invited her to come round with her own drink and chair anwe can chat outside at a distance to help her get used to being out again.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Believe me, Durian (a fruit) smells considerably worse. Definitely an Adam joke.
> 
> Durian smells so bad that, in many countries, you aren’t allowed to travel on public transport with it.


I've never smelled it before. Maybe that's why. Just as well, then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Is it true that Moroccans (and most Africans and Middle Easterners) like their tea INCREDIBLY strong?


Well, I've visited all the Middle Eastern countries and about half of the African ones and i can say that they generally love their coffee very strong. 
Tea? I don't think that's the case. Normally, it has to be ridiculously hot and super sweet, but strong, no.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Two from first relationship. Boy and girl. It’s been tough these last few months. I’m HOPING they come home in next couple of weeks. They are at moment in Lincolnshire. I’m in Nottinghamshire.
> Lincolnshire had a fair few cases so like notts was placed on lockdown. It’s slowly lifting. So I’m hoping they can come home. I can’t hack the tears from Chloe on phone any longer


I am terribly sorry that you are separated from your children. 
It must be very hard for you all. 
But you should have a medal for following the guidelines.
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I think that's the same virus around 1920ish. I think they did call that one the Spanish flue. Then there was the Asian flue. Then there's measles and what have you. AIDS.etc...sometimes I feel like we're all in a game of Russian roulette. Which virus is gonna pick me off first? Somehow I made it this far and thankful for every day ❤


I think you're speaking of the Spanish Flu (which wasn't Spanish) of 1918 to 1919. It is estimated to have killed a minimum of 50 million people. This was H1N1 . It killed more people than the whole of the preceding World War 1 (1914-1918).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> OK Cheeseheads a few of my favorite starting at 12 o’clock we have our Gorgonzola and it’s Gorgonzola dolce which I like to eat with pears, then we have our men Checo cheese, then we have our Cottswald, then we have our cloth pound cheddar at 6 o’clock, and we have our delicious caveman blue and in the center our gruyere. Now that’s cheese.


+ 100
-2 as it should be Gruyère. 
And I think that should be Cotswold? Another -5. 
And what is Checo cheese? I am very interested.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Thou shout not dictate cheese it’s MANCHEGO, COTSWOLD, and I think the rest were fine.


+10


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Adam it is so good to not see you back in the CDR. Montgomery is beside himself. I have given him a good dust and scratch behind the ears just now to apologise for neglecting our favourite coffee table of late
> 
> We currently have Extra Mature Cheddar (who doesn’t?), Gruyère and a very fine Stilton in the fridge... just to ensure we can check we haven’t lost our sense of taste of course
> 
> To all the new friends in the CDR, welcome! It is great to have the place bustling again. I will try not to crash into you in the gloom. Has anyone seen that rainbow-glow jellyfish? That’s new! It’s very cool
> 
> The one-legged pirate just brought me my decaf coffee, so I think I’ll pull up an Aardvark and make myself comfortable as I have a quiet morning ahead.
> 
> This afternoon my best friend is coming round for a socially distanced cuppa in the garden. She has bad Crohn’s Disease and is on immunosuppressants. She has been isolating from everyone, even her family, and is struggling with the real world. So I invited her to come round with her own drink and chair anwe can chat outside at a distance to help her get used to being out again.


Oh shame I feel for your friend. I hope she enjoys her time out and her tea time with you.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've never smelled it before. Maybe that's why. Just as well, then.


Trust me, you don't want to smell it. It smells horrible and that smell was just the biscuits we were given. I don't even want to know what the actual fruit smells like. Although I have heard that it is very good for you. I wonder if anybody has tested to see if the Durian fruit would be able to cure the corona virus? If I was a virus and smelt that smell coming towards me I would run for the hills. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am terribly sorry that you are separated from your children.
> It must be very hard for you all.
> But you should have a medal for following the guidelines.
> Thank you.


I agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Interesting. You didn’t seem like the Oscar Wilde type.


Really?
I am very much like Oscar - a self-proclaimed genius who constantly needs to show people how very smart I am and receive endless praise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s one hell of an expensive coffee and nibbles. Geeeez are they coated in gold ?.
> Have a tort pic instead of a sulky pumpkin ?.
> Dept cleared ??
> 
> oh and pic of a red foot ornament on eBay I found WHICH I’ve ordered and hehe


Hmmm.
Nice enough.
But I want my money.
I'm living in a poor, third word, African country with no income, you know.
How can I be expected to manage to import the finest cheese and wine during this pandemic without ripping people off?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I can’t wait!
> Tell wifey hello from across the ocean for me. And Tidgy toooooo!!!!! ?


wifey says hello. 
Tidgy seems uninterested. 
Sorry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> unfortunately not no. Neighbours are back at work.
> I’m laid in bed but geez I feel so rotten.
> I was ok yesterday morning. Then come afternoon I started to feel sluggish like all my energy had been sucked right outta me. Then come evening I started aching and head started pulsing like there’s pressure on front of my head left side.
> chest feels like some bugger is giving me one hell of a bear hug. Temp was 38.3 it’s gone up to 38.7
> hoping this doctor calls me back soon. But I’ll keep you updated ?


I think this is all because you met me. 
Tis a normal reaction. 
You'll be fine in a while. 
but still wishing you all the best and thinking of you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @Mystic_Queen The Snow Leopard seems to be using them as a bed, cats are so good at finding cosy places, but I a, sure she will let you take some.


indeed.
This is why all our woolens smell of carrots


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Adam it is so good to not see you back in the CDR. Montgomery is beside himself. I have given him a good dust and scratch behind the ears just now to apologise for neglecting our favourite coffee table of late
> 
> We currently have Extra Mature Cheddar (who doesn’t?), Gruyère and a very fine Stilton in the fridge... just to ensure we can check we haven’t lost our sense of taste of course
> 
> To all the new friends in the CDR, welcome! It is great to have the place bustling again. I will try not to crash into you in the gloom. Has anyone seen that rainbow-glow jellyfish? That’s new! It’s very cool
> 
> The one-legged pirate just brought me my decaf coffee, so I think I’ll pull up an Aardvark and make myself comfortable as I have a quiet morning ahead.
> 
> This afternoon my best friend is coming round for a socially distanced cuppa in the garden. She has bad Crohn’s Disease and is on immunosuppressants. She has been isolating from everyone, even her family, and is struggling with the real world. So I invited her to come round with her own drink and chair anwe can chat outside at a distance to help her get used to being out again.


Nice you're back as well, Linda. 
The insane world isn't quite the same without you.


----------



## EllieMay

@mystic queen I really hope you feel better soon... and good morning to everyone else..

I have to admit that I didn’t know what durian was... now I don’t think I want to get near;-) 

the thunder is rolling here but no rain is forthcoming..


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> @mystic queen I really hope you feel better soon... and good morning to everyone else..
> 
> I have to admit that I didn’t know what durian was... now I don’t think I want to get near;-)
> 
> the thunder is rolling here but no rain is forthcoming..


Good morning EllieMay, and everyone. No thunder here just clear skies and unbearable heat ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am terribly sorry that you are separated from your children.
> It must be very hard for you all.
> But you should have a medal for following the guidelines.
> Thank you.


Me too, I hope that you get to see them soon, best wishes @Mystic_Queen


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Scalloped potatoes must have some good cheese cooked in.


The addition of cheese to scalloped potatoes makes them AuGratin potatoes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> The addition of cheese to scalloped potatoes makes them AuGratin potatoes


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And you're correct, too, of course.
5 points.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’m home. I ended up going to A&E.
temp is still 38.3. Gone down slightly.
been given meds for headaches. And been told to rest Rest rest.
I’ve had a mouth swab done to check for covid. I get results back tomorrow or Friday.
what ever it is it’s awful.
I’ve had blood work done aswell. As a precaution I’ve been advised to self isolate for 14 days.
Thank you all for the best wishes. I appreciate it ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m home. I ended up going to A&E.
> temp is still 38.3. Gone down slightly.
> been given meds for headaches. And been told to rest Rest rest.
> I’ve had a mouth swab done to check for covid. I get results back tomorrow or Friday.
> what ever it is it’s awful.
> I’ve had blood work done aswell. As a precaution I’ve been advised to self isolate for 14 days.
> Thank you all for the best wishes. I appreciate it ??


Stay safe!


----------



## Moozillion

Did anyone ever answer the question about the capital of Assyria? If not, I say it was Ashur.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m home. I ended up going to A&E.
> temp is still 38.3. Gone down slightly.
> been given meds for headaches. And been told to rest Rest rest.
> I’ve had a mouth swab done to check for covid. I get results back tomorrow or Friday.
> what ever it is it’s awful.
> I’ve had blood work done aswell. As a precaution I’ve been advised to self isolate for 14 days.
> Thank you all for the best wishes. I appreciate it ??


I barely know you, but I think you're a fairly tough cookie, whatever that's supposed to mean. 
Isolate and, even if you do have the bug, you'll almost certainly be fine. 
Please take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Did anyone ever answer the question about the capital of Assyria? If not, I say it was Ashur.


Somebody did already answer this, or Assur. -5
And the answer is wrong. -10
Assur was only capital from 2500 to 1754 BC and again from 1681 to 879 BC.
The question was what _is _the capital of Assyria.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Moozillion said:


> Did anyone ever answer the question about the capital of Assyria? If not, I say it was Ashur.


Didn’t see but I think it is


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody did already answer this, or Assur. -5
> And the answer is wrong. -10
> Assur was only capital from 2500 to 1754 BC and again from 1681 to 879 BC.
> The question was what _is _the capital of Assyria.


why does Nineveh (if I’ve spelt it right) come to mind?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Didn’t see but I think it is
> 
> why does Nineveh (if I’ve spelt it right) come to mind?


Very good. 
The City of Wickedness, akin to Sodom and Gomorrah in some other texts. 
It was the capital from 705 to 612 BC, though this was debatable at the time as well as now. 
So, wrong answer -10.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good.
> The City of Wickedness, akin to Sodom and Gomorrah in some other texts.
> It was the capital from 705 to 612 BC, though this was debatable at the time as well as now.
> So, wrong answer -10.


Damn. My second guess would be monty python. But most likely wrong. I can’t think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Damn. My second guess would be monty python. But most likely wrong. I can’t think.


Yes, the question is asked, but not answered in "The Holy Grail". 
+2


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ill


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, the question is asked, but not answered in "The Holy Grail".
> +2


Ill settle for the +2 lol. Still leaves me with -8 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ill
> 
> Ill settle for the +2 lol. Still leaves me with -8 ?


-11.
This is The Cold Dark Room maths.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m home. I ended up going to A&E.
> temp is still 38.3. Gone down slightly.
> been given meds for headaches. And been told to rest Rest rest.
> I’ve had a mouth swab done to check for covid. I get results back tomorrow or Friday.
> what ever it is it’s awful.
> I’ve had blood work done aswell. As a precaution I’ve been advised to self isolate for 14 days.
> Thank you all for the best wishes. I appreciate it ??


I am glad that they gave you medication to help with the headaches. Now go and rest.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I am glad that they gave you medication to help with the headaches. Now go and rest.


Yes @Mystic_Queen you are herby declared by the royal crown to bed! Have a good rest Your Majesty ? and hope you feel better.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yes @Mystic_Queen you are herby declared by the royal crown to bed! Have a good rest Your Majesty ? and hope you feel better.


I’m laid in bed. Haven’t moved.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m laid in bed. Haven’t moved. ☺


If you had moved or will move then I will personally call the royal executioner, take my word for it ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> If you had moved or will move then I will personally call the royal executioner, take my word for it ?.


I’m getting up soon I need to shower and eat. So I have permission ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m getting up soon I need to shower and eat. So I have permission ??


Hmmm, guess that can be allowed


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody did already answer this, or Assur. -5
> And the answer is wrong. -10
> Assur was only capital from 2500 to 1754 BC and again from 1681 to 879 BC.
> The question was what _is _the capital of Assyria.


There’s no capital city of Assyria currently because it doesn’t exist as a country any more.
The capital letter of Assyria is A.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmm, guess that can be allowed


Are you sure? I don’t want to get in trouble with the royal police ?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s no capital city of Assyria currently because it doesn’t exist as a country any more.
> The capital letter of Assyria is A.


That is what I said. That the capital of Assyria is "A"


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s no capital city of Assyria currently because it doesn’t exist as a country any more.
> The capital letter of Assyria is A.


That is what I said. That the capital of Assyria is "A"


----------



## CarolM

Now I have said it three times.???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yeah ok eating toast WASNT a good idea ?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you're speaking of the Spanish Flu (which wasn't Spanish) of 1918 to 1919. It is estimated to have killed a minimum of 50 million people. This was H1N1 . It killed more people than the whole of the preceding World War 1 (1914-1918).


Yes it's the one I was speaking of. Depending on what you read gives you the numbers of people hurt and killed by it. I read 20 million in an article. I'm sure you're article is more accurate.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And you're correct, too, of course.
> 5 points.


Oh well...then I always make augraten potatoes. They're not as good without cheese.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have NO idea what gorgonzola is lol


This is Gorgonzola on a pizza.
Its surprisingly good.
(On the pizza)


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Now I have said it three times.???


Yep you deserve points. But I can't give them.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> The addition of cheese to scalloped potatoes makes them AuGratin potatoes


These stupid manufacturers in the US add cheese to the scalloped potato boxed sides. I'm so glad! I always add extra for GP.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is Gorgonzola on a pizza.
> Its surprisingly good.
> (On the pizza)


At this moment in time I’ll think I’ll pass.looks yummy actually but my stomach will say otherwise


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m home. I ended up going to A&E.
> temp is still 38.3. Gone down slightly.
> been given meds for headaches. And been told to rest Rest rest.
> I’ve had a mouth swab done to check for covid. I get results back tomorrow or Friday.
> what ever it is it’s awful.
> I’ve had blood work done aswell. As a precaution I’ve been advised to self isolate for 14 days.
> Thank you all for the best wishes. I appreciate it ??


Please get well really soon. Hoping and praying your test is negative and yet you have time to recuperate. If it's negative maybe your kids would love to help you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> There’s no capital city of Assyria currently because it doesn’t exist as a country any more.
> The capital letter of Assyria is A.


Almost there. 
The capital letter thing is probably worth a pretty obvious point, i suppose. 
But , more than half of Syria's indigenous proclaim Assyria as an independent country with the capital being Harran, also known as Hellenopolis or Carrhae.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m getting up soon I need to shower and eat. So I have permission ??


She can't see you so I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> She can't see you so I wouldn't be worried.


Oooh I dunno. She might have that little fly on wall spying on me haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Please get well really soon. Hoping and praying your test is negative and yet you have time to recuperate. If it's negative maybe your kids would love to help you.


I’ll find out tomorrow or Friday.
Fever hasn’t broken. Been told if it goes over 39.5 I’m to go back to hospital.
At moment it’s 38.8
I’ve done nothing but drink water as my throat is so dry.
ive spoke to kids earlier. Told there gran what’s going on and said if test if negative they are coming home.As I’ll go get them by train if I have to


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Clearly I have an odd sense of smell because I happen to like the smell of Gorgonzola and it is so fabulously delicious that maybe I overlook funny smells. There is nothing better than a good strong cheese because it provides amazing flavor and enhancement to any food. Now on the other hand, Durion fruit should go off the planet earth. BlackClearly I have an odd sense of smell because I happen to like the smell of Gorgonzola and it is so fabulously delicious that maybe I overlook funny smells. There is nothing better than a good strong cheese because it provides amazing flavor and enhancement to any food. Now on the other hand, Durian fruit should go off the planet earth. ? I think it smells like dirty feet and armpits.


Does it smell anything like Limburger? I've read that Limburger will actually heal a stomach ulcer. Was also told that by people that swear that it does. And oh my garsh that cheese stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... since the news keeps informing us about the new normal, they said we're all going to have to clean our house from now on.????


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> + 100
> -2 as it should be Gruyère.
> And I think that should be Cotswold? Another -5.
> And what is Checo cheese? I am very interested.


I corrected my spelling so I’m giving you a -5.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think you're speaking of the Spanish Flu (which wasn't Spanish) of 1918 to 1919. It is estimated to have killed a minimum of 50 million people. This was H1N1 . It killed more people than the whole of the preceding World War 1 (1914-1918).


-10 I already answered it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The hurricane flew by, dropping many Many inches of rain. Wind, damage, destruction here in Maryland. At leat two tornadoes touched down. Luckily, locally we only had a ton (many inches) of rain. My banana took a hit, high winds knocked a few branches down. It will survive. Ive already pruned back a few branches & our Sully will enjoy them for her afternoon snack.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Today, day +1 of the Hurricane, calm, blue sky, sunshine. I went out to our local river for a few hours of paddling.

Calm


Cool


Collected


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> Today, day +1 of the Hurricane, calm, blue sky, sunshine. I went out to our local river for a few hours of paddling.
> 
> Calm
> View attachment 302390
> 
> Cool
> View attachment 302391
> 
> Collected
> View attachment 302392


Beautiful scenery. Wow ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> The hurricane flew by, dropping many Many inches of rain. Wind, damage, destruction here in Maryland. At leat two tornadoes touched down. Luckily, locally we only had a ton (many inches) of rain. My banana took a hit, high winds knocked a few branches down. It will survive. Ive already pruned back a few branches & our Sully will enjoy them for her afternoon snack.
> 
> View attachment 302389


Glad to hear there’s not too much damage for you


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> Beautiful scenery. Wow ?



Yep, another day of kayak exploring our local waterways.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, another day of kayak exploring our local waterways.


Lucky you. Think of me while all I get to see is bedroom walls lol. 
plenty of pics of them beautiful views I’ll accept haha


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The hurricane flew by, dropping many Many inches of rain. Wind, damage, destruction here in Maryland. At leat two tornadoes touched down. Luckily, locally we only had a ton (many inches) of rain. My banana took a hit, high winds knocked a few branches down. It will survive. Ive already pruned back a few branches & our Sully will enjoy them for her afternoon snack.
> 
> View attachment 302389


Yes if life goes bananas make bananas for brunch.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> Lucky you. Think of me while all I get to see is bedroom walls lol.
> plenty of pics of them beautiful views I’ll accept haha



But, you have your wonderful countryside to walk & explore. Just get well!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> But, you have your wonderful countryside to walk & explore. Just get well!


But I can’t go out for 2 weeks. Oooh the aging of nog being able to go out ??.
I’m counting on you maro for beautiful pics of the outdoors ??


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooh I dunno. She might have that little fly on wall spying on me haha


I had this durn fly flying around in my house yesterday and today. Wouldn't let me let him out the door with the birds and bees. It was driving me nuts. I promise this is a true story. I hate swatting their germy guts on my stuff but I resorted to trying that. Well... I got that dang fly. Then I smashed it to smithereens in a paper towel.? tossed him in the trashcan.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I have an ant problem in my basement so I put a sticky ant trap on the floor. A couple months later I found the trap and it was full of spiders! Yuck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have an ant problem in my basement, too. 
Luckily, wifey washes my underwear every day.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I had this durn fly flying around in my house yesterday and today. Wouldn't let me let him out the door with the birds and bees. It was driving me nuts. I promise this is a true story. I hate swatting their germy guts on my stuff but I resorted to trying that. Well... I got that dang fly. Then I smashed it to smithereens in a paper towel.? tossed him in the trashcan.


Oooh Cathie you do make me laugh ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I have an ant problem in my basement so I put a sticky ant trap on the floor. A couple months later I found the trap and it was full of spiders! Yuck!


Ewww. Spider. No thanks. You won’t see me for dust. Ill or not you will see smoke coming from my heels


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I have an ant problem in my basement so I put a sticky ant trap on the floor. A couple months later I found the trap and it was full of spiders! Yuck!


Oh darn. All those wonderful fly eaters and not a single ant ? Sometimes I think ants are concurring the planet.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Oh darn. All those wonderful fly eaters and not a single ant ? Sometimes I think ants are concurring the planet.


They’re to smart for their own good


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> They’re to smart for their own good


Yes I agree. They are pests. 
I have a flying ants nest on my back yard that I just can’t get rid off. Hot water bleach you name I’ve tried it. I also get moles.i have been working on my back yard as I’m placing a grid down then turfing it to stop moles. But that’s on hold now. Life’s great ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> But I can’t go out for 2 weeks. Oooh the aging of nog being able to go out ??.
> I’m counting on you maro for beautiful pics of the outdoors ??


Quarantine means stay away from other people. And don't go on a nice long walk but I would think some sunshine if you're up to it in your own backyard wouldn't hurt. If it's warm and toasty enough.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> They’re to smart for their own good


I hope.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Quarantine means stay away from other people. And don't go on a nice long walk but I would think some sunshine if you're up to it in your own backyard wouldn't hurt. If it's warm and toasty enough.


To be honest tho I have stayed away from people. It’s why I go on walks. I don’t see anyone. 
hospital told me tho that the virus is air born. You don’t have to be near someone to catch it. 
My jaw hit floor.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’m a bad tort mum. I haven’t soaked pumpkin today. Will she be alright till tomorrow? ? oh ?. 
scrap that I’m going to waddle down stairs and soak her now. 
I feel guilty


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m a bad tort mum. I haven’t soaked pumpkin today. Will she be alright till tomorrow? ? oh ?.
> scrap that I’m going to waddle down stairs and soak her now.
> I feel guilty


One day won’t hurt her don’t worry about it


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have an ant problem in my basement, too.
> Luckily, wifey washes my underwear every day.


Oh garsh. I can't answer this one without questions.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m a bad tort mum. I haven’t soaked pumpkin today. Will she be alright till tomorrow? ? oh ?.
> scrap that I’m going to waddle down stairs and soak her now.
> I feel guilty


They have a way of putting more life in you that's for sure.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> One day won’t hurt her don’t worry about it


I soaked her for 8/10 mins. Now she’s munching rest of her food


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> Lucky you. Think of me while all I get to see is bedroom walls lol.
> plenty of pics of them beautiful views I’ll accept haha



Some flowers for your room


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Some flowers for your room
> View attachment 302410


So beautiful!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> Some flowers for your room
> View attachment 302410


Awww I can smell there sweet scent from here ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Me and chance chilling in bed. Gotta love snap chat filters they make me loook half human atleast ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> To be honest tho I have stayed away from people. It’s why I go on walks. I don’t see anyone.
> hospital told me tho that the virus is air born. You don’t have to be near someone to catch it.
> My jaw hit floor.


I don't think they are correct. And most likely you don't have covid but it remains to be seen I guess. Yes it is airborne but why are they socially distancing if that doesn't work? I don't think it's magically floating around infecting everything on the planet and staying infectious. This is only what I think. How else has the earth went on if virus doesn't die somehow someway? I really think it has to be spread through people or an animal that can harbor it asymptomatically. I just hope you're okay and get over this hurdle soon.?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Me and chance chilling in bed. Gotta love snap chat filters they make me loook half human atleast ?
> 
> View attachment 302412


I love that picture. Chance looks a younger version of Dilly our cat.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I don't think they are correct. And most likely you don't have covid but it remains to be seen I guess. Yes it is airborne but why are they socially distancing if that doesn't work? I don't think it's magically floating around infecting everything on the planet and staying infectious. This is only what I think. How else has the earth went on if virus doesn't die somehow someway? I really think it has to be spread through people or an animal that can harbor it asymptomatically. I just hope you're okay and get over this hurdle soon.?


I think we will all have a lot of unanswered questions and I have no reason to believe that the governments will try and sugar coat in anyway they can and tell the public what they want to hear. only place I’ve been to public wise is the reptile store. One to pick pumpkin up. And other time was to get locus for the dragon and few other bits and that’s it. I haven’t been anywhere else. No one here is allowed in any store unless mouth and nose is covered. 
the reptile store I go to even squirt you with hand sanitiser. Altho I use my own it’s protocol they have to give you some altho they witness some public doing it. 
so eitherI’ve picked it up from someone at reptile store. (I’ve had pumpkin almost 2 weeks)
Or I have no idea. All I can do is wait and see what the covid test comes back saying.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I love that picture. Chance looks a younger version of Dilly our cat.


He’s a little monkey. Pic is of him now


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

He’s so cute!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> He’s so cute!!!


Yep till he decides your a walking climbing pole and he wants to sit on your shoulder ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> He’s a little monkey. Pic is of him now


I can't wait until I can post pictures again too. Chance is beautiful.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’m going to head back to sleep now. Took my meds. So hopefully kick in soon. 
fever still 38.7. but fingers crossed it goes away soon. Thank you all for the kind get wells. Send you all bug free sanitised virtual hugs ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait until I can post pictures again too. Chance is beautiful.


I’ll look forward to the picture flood ??
Good night cathie. Take care ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yep till he decides your a walking climbing pole and he wants to sit on your shoulder ?


My furry 18 pound feline Dragon thinks it's appropriate to lay across my neck and shoulders, when I'm standing.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I think we will all have a lot of unanswered questions and I have no reason to believe that the governments will try and sugar coat in anyway they can and tell the public what they want to hear. only place I’ve been to public wise is the reptile store. One to pick pumpkin up. And other time was to get locus for the dragon and few other bits and that’s it. I haven’t been anywhere else. No one here is allowed in any store unless mouth and nose is covered.
> the reptile store I go to even squirt you with hand sanitiser. Altho I use my own it’s protocol they have to give you some altho they witness some public doing it.
> so eitherI’ve picked it up from someone at reptile store. (I’ve had pumpkin almost 2 weeks)
> Or I have no idea. All I can do is wait and see what the covid test comes back saying.


Yes. With the crazy sneezing it reminds me of a sinus infection. We'll hope for that ? I guess.poor girl...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> My furry 18 pound feline Dragon thinks it's appropriate to lay across my neck and shoulders, when I'm standing.


Yep reads like typical feline dragon stuff. Dilly once left skid marks down my face and gave me a black eye because there was a bug in the house. He hates bugs and my face was in the way.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yep reads like typical feline dragon stuff. Dilly once left skid marks down my face and gave me a black eye because there was a bug in the house. He hates bugs and my face was in the way.?


But he was only trying to help!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> + 100
> -2 as it should be Gruyère.
> And I think that should be Cotswold? Another -5.
> And what is Checo cheese? I am very interested.


Checo cheese is Machego according to the microphone of my iPhone and not proofed as I am lazy. As you know it is really nummy cheese made with sheep’s milk. I LOVE my ?!!!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really?
> I am very much like Oscar - a self-proclaimed genius who constantly needs to show people how very smart I am and receive endless praise.


I genuflect to your astounding and grandiose genius!


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awww I can smell there sweet scent from here ???


And some scenery!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good night all! Sweet dreams


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey says hello.
> Tidgy seems uninterested.
> Sorry.



-5 to Tidgy...?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Quarantine means stay away from other people. And don't go on a nice long walk but I would think some sunshine if you're up to it in your own backyard wouldn't hurt. If it's warm and toasty enough.


@Mystic_Queen we had to self isolate for a fortnight while Daughter was ill. While going to the shops was clearly impossible and we could interact directly with nobody, we did get outside. I guess your energy levels are barely enough to make a cup of tea at the moment, but when you are feeling a bit better do get some outside time


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> To be honest tho I have stayed away from people. It’s why I go on walks. I don’t see anyone.
> hospital told me tho that the virus is air born. You don’t have to be near someone to catch it.
> My jaw hit floor.


That’s why we wear masks. If you are well away from people without a mask, the risk is minimal. We haven’t worn masks on our walks, but I wear one when I am on the High Street or anywhere else where there are people around me. If you do have covid, it’s still quite likely that it was in one the situations when there were more people around like in a shop.


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m a bad tort mum. I haven’t soaked pumpkin today. Will she be alright till tomorrow? ? oh ?.
> scrap that I’m going to waddle down stairs and soak her now.
> I feel guilty


Definitely. Missing a week won’t matter as long as she has access to water. You need to focus on you right now.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is Gorgonzola on a pizza.
> Its surprisingly good.
> (On the pizza)


Yummy.  I see the return of Adam has brought a lot of room mates out of their dark corners.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The hurricane flew by, dropping many Many inches of rain. Wind, damage, destruction here in Maryland. At leat two tornadoes touched down. Luckily, locally we only had a ton (many inches) of rain. My banana took a hit, high winds knocked a few branches down. It will survive. Ive already pruned back a few branches & our Sully will enjoy them for her afternoon snack.
> 
> View attachment 302389


Glad that you are at least okay.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Today, day +1 of the Hurricane, calm, blue sky, sunshine. I went out to our local river for a few hours of paddling.
> 
> Calm
> View attachment 302390
> 
> Cool
> View attachment 302391
> 
> Collected
> View attachment 302392


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I had this durn fly flying around in my house yesterday and today. Wouldn't let me let him out the door with the birds and bees. It was driving me nuts. I promise this is a true story. I hate swatting their germy guts on my stuff but I resorted to trying that. Well... I got that dang fly. Then I smashed it to smithereens in a paper towel.? tossed him in the trashcan.


Oh No. Lets hope it wasn't someone from the CDR rooms spying on you. Is anybody missing? I think it is time to do a roll call, to make sure that all our roommates are still here and not in Cathie's trash can.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I agree. They are pests.
> I have a flying ants nest on my back yard that I just can’t get rid off. Hot water bleach you name I’ve tried it. I also get moles.i have been working on my back yard as I’m placing a grid down then turfing it to stop moles. But that’s on hold now. Life’s great ?


LOL get yourself a dog. Ever since I have had dogs, I do not get any moles in my garden. And I live next to a field / open land - nature reserve. Call it what you will. I see lots of mole mounds outside my complex, but nuda in my garden.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Morning everyone ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> And some scenery!!!
> View attachment 302430
> View attachment 302431


beautiful and wow you have deers ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> To be honest tho I have stayed away from people. It’s why I go on walks. I don’t see anyone.
> hospital told me tho that the virus is air born. You don’t have to be near someone to catch it.
> My jaw hit floor.


hmm, that is probably why we have to wear masks.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m a bad tort mum. I haven’t soaked pumpkin today. Will she be alright till tomorrow? ? oh ?.
> scrap that I’m going to waddle down stairs and soak her now.
> I feel guilty


I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some flowers for your room
> View attachment 302410


I also want flowers for my office please. Maybe some roses, if you can manage it. ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Me and chance chilling in bed. Gotta love snap chat filters they make me loook half human atleast ?
> 
> View attachment 302412


You really do look so young to have teenage kids. Must be all your skin skills coming to play. Perfect advertisement for your profession.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> You really do look so young to have teenage kids. Must be all your skin skills coming to play. Perfect advertisement for your profession.


I’ll show a pic later with my makeup done. The amount of people that don’t believe my age is pretty funny. People think chloes my sister rather than my daughter it’s actually funny.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good night all! Sweet dreams


Good Morning Heather. Did you dream sweet?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Morning everyone ??


Good Morning. How are you feeling today?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll show a pic later with my makeup done. The amount of people that don’t believe my age is pretty funny. People think chloes my sister rather than my daughter it’s actually funny.


But that is fantastic. It is a testament to how well you look after yourself. And You look really beautiful, So I am not sure why you worry about how you look all the time.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Good Morning. How are you feeling today?


Like I’ve been ran over by a truck. The aches are awful. Head is pounding. Never felt so rough.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> But that is fantastic. It is a testament to how well you look after yourself. And You look really beautiful, So I am not sure why you worry about how you look all the time.


I try.  And thank you


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone. It rained a little bit today, which is fortuitous considering I did not water the garden yesterday.
I love the clean smell you get after it has rained. 

So glad it is Thursday. Hey, has anyone seen Jason around? Maybe Jason was the fly and Cathie squished him and threw him into her trash can? 

Just a heads up to those throwing points around here and there, Adam being the Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Rooms is the only one allowed to give or take points. So be careful, he just might take more away from you. I will probably get points taken away for telling you, but hey what are friends for. 

Have a great Thursday all.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Like I’ve been ran over by a truck. The aches are awful. Head is pounding. Never felt so rough.


I wish I could make you feel better. I am so sorry. Here is a big virtual hug.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Everyone. It rained a little bit today, which is fortuitous considering I did not water the garden yesterday.
> I love the clean smell you get after it has rained.
> 
> So glad it is Thursday. Hey, has anyone seen Jason around? Maybe Jason was the fly and Cathie squished him and threw him into her trash can?
> 
> Just a heads up to those throwing points around here and there, Adam being the Dark Lord of the Cold Dark Rooms is the only one allowed to give or take points. So be careful, he just might take more away from you. I will probably get points taken away for telling you, but hey what are friends for.
> 
> Have a great Thursday all.


I believe jay started back at work Monday which could explain why he hasn’t been around.
he might be on come weekend with but of luck. It’s a bit quiet around here without him haha.
I love the clean air after a good downpour. I like sitting at my back door watching the rain fall.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> I wish I could make you feel better. I am so sorry. Here is a big virtual hug.
> 
> View attachment 302451


Thank you. I hope it goes soon. I’ve been taking cough syrup cavornia. But hasn’t touched. Any recommendations for a dry/chesty cough would be gratefully received


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh No. Lets hope it wasn't someone from the CDR rooms spying on you. Is anybody missing? I think it is time to do a roll call, to make sure that all our roommates are still here and not in Cathie's trash can.


Only one I know of who hasn’t been around is @Chubbs the tegu 
? maybe he’s been swatted and thrown on the trash ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I believe jay started back at work Monday which could explain why he hasn’t been around.
> he might be on come weekend with but of luck. It’s a bit quiet around here without him haha.
> I love the clean air after a good downpour. I like sitting at my back door watching the rain fall.


Yeah Me too. I am trying to get my husband to change our bedroom around so that when I am lying in my bed and look out side our window and Can see the majority of my garden. He did say yes, but hasn't done it yet. I just might do it myself this weekend. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Yeah Me too. I am trying to get my husband to change our bedroom around so that when I am lying in my bed and look out side our window and Can see the majority of my garden. He did say yes, but hasn't done it yet. I just might do it myself this weekend. ?


I won’t be changing no rooms round for a while. It’s 9:46am. I’m still on bed have no energy to move. 
give your husband a swift kick to do it ?. Wanna borrow a pair of my heels ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thank you. I hope it goes soon. I’ve been taking cough syrup cavornia. But hasn’t touched. Any recommendations for a dry/chesty cough would be gratefully received


An old wives tale which always helps for kids when they have a cough, is to take vicks vaporub (I am sure you guys must get it there as well) and you rub it onto the soles of your feet and then put socks on to cover them, then you rub it on your chest, throat and back (the back as far as you can reach - obviously) and then cover again with a top. That will loosen the phlegm and help with the coughing. If you don't have the vicks vaporub then use whatever is the closest product to it.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Only one I know of who hasn’t been around is @Chubbs the tegu
> ? maybe he’s been swatted and thrown on the trash ? ?


Yeah, that is what I was worried about.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I won’t be changing no rooms round for a while. It’s 9:46am. I’m still on bed have no energy to move.
> give your husband a swift kick to do it ?. Wanna borrow a pair of my heels ? ?


LOL. The heels will kill me. If I had to put them on, I would throw my back out, no.1 and secondly fall flat on my face. ?? My husband then would fall flat on his face from all the laughter. Ha Ha. Don't worry I have kickboxing skills I can use to kick his butt.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> LOL. The heels will kill me. If I had to put them on, I would throw my back out, no.1 and secondly fall flat on my face. ?? My husband then would fall flat on his face from all the laughter. Ha Ha. Don't worry I have kickboxing skills I can use to kick his butt.


Get them kickboxing skills into gear and kick his butt ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> An old wives tale which always helps for kids when they have a cough, is to take vicks vaporub (I am sure you guys must get it there as well) and you rub it onto the soles of your feet and then put socks on to cover them, then you rub it on your chest, throat and back (the back as far as you can reach - obviously) and then cover again with a top. That will loosen the phlegm and help with the coughing. If you don't have the vicks vaporub then use whatever is the closest product to it.
> View attachment 302456
> 
> View attachment 302455


Yes i that when I got out of the shower. Smothered myself in vicks and put my dressing gown on. it it on my feet and put bed soxks
On and rubbed a small amount on my temples on my head to help ease headache


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Get them kickboxing skills into gear and kick his butt ??


Yes Ma'am!!


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes i that when I got out of the shower. Smothered myself in vicks and put my dressing gown on. it it on my feet and put bed soxks
> On and rubbed a small amount on my temples on my head to help ease headache


Just keep on doing that then. But don't forget to apply it when it wears off. It will help. The other thing you can do to help ease your chest is to put it into a bowl with hot water, and then to lean over it with a towel over your head and inhale the fumes. I also saw on a program called "Anne with an E" she used onion on the bottom of the childs soles under her socks which helps with the mucous etc. Try it, it may just help. I know Sabine always mentioned onions when it came to flu like symptoms etc.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Just keep on doing that then. But don't forget to apply it when it wears off. It will help. The other thing you can do to help ease your chest is to put it into a bowl with hot water, and then to lean over it with a towel over your head and inhale the fumes. I also saw on a program called "Anne with an E" she used onion on the bottom of the childs soles under her socks which helps with the mucous etc. Try it, it may just help. I know Sabine always mentioned onions when it came to flu like symptoms etc.


I’ll give absolutely anything ago thank you


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Morning everyone ??


Good morning! Hope you are feeling better! Hope Pumpkin is too! I saw your other thread.. you may spoil him with the hand feeding. I think one of our other members here had that problem.. @Lyn W


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hope you are feeling better! Hope Pumpkin is too! I saw your other thread.. you may spoil him with the hand feeding. I think one of our other members here had that problem.. @Lyn W


She’s eating fine now. She was after the fruit. Loves raspberry ?.
I’m ok feeling drained. 
rang the hospital up. Apparently someone is going to ring me back and talk me through the results so I’m kinda shi? Bricks at moment.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> She’s eating fine now. She was after the fruit. Loves raspberry ?.
> I’m ok feeling drained.
> rang the hospital up. Apparently someone is going to ring me back and talk me through the results so I’m kinda shi? Bricks at moment.


Hang in there. You will be fine. Just rest, rest and rest some more.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Heather. Did you dream sweet?


I didn’t dream at all which is fine with me! My son and my dog took turns trying to take all of my space during the night


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t dream at all which is fine with me! My son and my dog took turns trying to take all of my space during the night


Stephen complains that he has that same problem with me and Scooby. ? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thank you. I hope it goes soon. I’ve been taking cough syrup cavornia. But hasn’t touched. Any recommendations for a dry/chesty cough would be gratefully received


Get a wash cloth or towel and soak it in boiling water.... when it’s cooled just enough to touch, use it to breathe through. The steam will do a lot for the dry cough and chest pain.. I do hope it passes quickly!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Get a wash cloth or towel and soak it in boiling water.... when it’s cooled just enough to touch, use it to breathe through. The steam will do a lot for the dry cough and chest pain.. I do hope it passes quickly!


ooh I like that one. Even adapt it and put the cloth in the hot water with the vicks. That would open up your chest very nicely.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> ooh I like that one. Even adapt it and put he cloth in the water water with the vicks. That would open up your chest very nicely.


I’m going to try it once I’ve had this phone call. 
wouldn’t tell me results over phone. All I got told was I’ll be called for some one to talk me through the swab results. And bloods.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> She’s eating fine now. She was after the fruit. Loves raspberry ?.
> I’m ok feeling drained.
> rang the hospital up. Apparently someone is going to ring me back and talk me through the results so I’m kinda shi? Bricks at moment.


We are all sending good vibes your way. !


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> ooh I like that one. Even adapt it and put the cloth in the hot water with the vicks. That would open up your chest very nicely.


We use Vick’s ALOT here too... all of us are blessed with the seasonal allergies and sinus issues.. I keep it by the bed so when my nose gets all stopped up, I’m solution is handy
I remember when my son was little, there was an occasion that I used Vick’s on him. My husband absolutely freaked out and demanded that I swaddle him up and not take him out at all. Apparently he was told growing up that Vick’s drew Pneumonia. It’s an old wives tale that I DO NOT believe in. For me and my children, it has fixed all sorts of breathing and cough issues...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> We use Vick’s ALOT here too... all of us are blessed with the seasonal allergies and sinus issues.. I keep it by the bed so when my nose gets all stopped up, I’m solution is handy
> I remember when my son was little, there was an occasion that I used Vick’s on him. My husband absolutely freaked out and demanded that I swaddle him up and not take him out at all. Apparently he was told growing up that Vick’s drew Pneumonia. It’s an old wives tale that I DO NOT believe in. For me and my children, it has fixed all sorts of breathing and cough issues...


Vicks is awesome. It’s Great for so many things. 
I put is little radiator hangers in my home when I have heating on to purify the air. 
ive mixed it in hot water too and put the mix in a spray bottle and sprayed my pillows down with it. 
the plug it’s tho are not so great. 
I used a lot of vicks when all of mine were young. My grandmother used to go wild at me. For same reason as you. That vicks can apparently bring out pneumonia. But I think it’s a load of cobblers.
It’s awesome stuff. I will definitely try it out on a soaked cloth


----------



## EllieMay

Well I hope everyone has a wonderful day! I’ve got to head out. Son is going to daycare today and I’m actually visiting customers. I’m so excited as I have missed working “out” with the public..I’ve got to get my kids back on a good routine as school starts next Thursday!!! My Jess will graduate this October! Where has the tome gone??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We use Vick’s ALOT here too... all of us are blessed with the seasonal allergies and sinus issues.. I keep it by the bed so when my nose gets all stopped up, I’m solution is handy
> I remember when my son was little, there was an occasion that I used Vick’s on him. My husband absolutely freaked out and demanded that I swaddle him up and not take him out at all. Apparently he was told growing up that Vick’s drew Pneumonia. It’s an old wives tale that I DO NOT believe in. For me and my children, it has fixed all sorts of breathing and cough issues...


I do know that they say you cover where you put it because of the menthol in it. It can make feel colder if uncovered. Which might not be a bad thing if you have a fever.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well I hope everyone has a wonderful day! I’ve got to head out. Son is going to daycare today and I’m actually visiting customers. I’m so excited as I have missed working “out” with the public..I’ve got to get my kids back on a good routine as school starts next Thursday!!! My Jess will graduate this October! Where has the tome gone??


It is flying by.


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> Like I’ve been ran over by a truck. The aches are awful. Head is pounding. Never felt so rough.


This sounds very like what my daughter had


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m going to try it once I’ve had this phone call.
> wouldn’t tell me results over phone. All I got told was I’ll be called for some one to talk me through the swab results. And bloods.


Oh dear. 

If they have diagnosed something then at least they can start treating it properly rather than just recommending symptom relief.

Look after yourself! Big electronic hugs from me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoon, Roommates! 
Today is National Gossip Day!
I hear that Mrs Jones is spending an awful lot of time in the butcher's.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon, Roommates!
> Today is National Gossip Day!
> I hear that Mrs Jones is spending an awful lot of time in the butcher's.


Really!!! I heard that when she leaves, she isn't carrying any packages or bags in her hands at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Really!!! I heard that when she leaves, she isn't carrying any packages or bags in her hands at all.


And will Mr. Jones ever come back from his sister's, do you think?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And will Mr. Jones ever come back from his sister's, do you think?


Oh No, I don't think he is going to be coming back at all. I hear that his sister was in the nut house.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I genuflect to your astounding and grandiose genius!


Oh damn...we are losing the Doc to cheese.


----------



## CarolM

I saw Mr & Mrs Smith sneaking out of their house in the middle of the night two nights ago. They were dressed all in black. They think that nobody saw them, but I did you know.... see them!!! My eye sight is as sharp as pencil.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Oh damn...we are losing the Doc to cheese.


Cheese ...oh I mean cheers Doc!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> We are all sending good vibes your way. !


no we aren't all ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I saw Mr & Mrs Smith sneaking out of their house in the middle of the night two nights ago. They were dressed all in black. They think that nobody saw them, but I did you know.... see them!!! My eye sight is as sharp as pencil.


Well, I never! 
I was too busy with my binoculars keeping a watchful eye on Ms. Robinson's house at number 32. I do worry so about these young ladies living all alone.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> no we aren't all ?


I don't have any good vibes. lol


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I never!
> I was too busy with my binoculars keeping a watchful eye on Ms. Robinson's house at number 32. I do worry so about these young ladies living all alone.


Oh Dear. You are such a gentlemen. Where would the young ladies be without kind gentlemen like yourself to watch over them. Did you see anybody lurking about? Because I have a baseball bat that you are more than welcome to loan if you need to.?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I don't have any good vibes. lol


Do you need us to send you some then? Here we go......


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Do you need us to send you some then? Here we go......
> 
> View attachment 302463


Hee Hee!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m going to try it once I’ve had this phone call.
> wouldn’t tell me results over phone. All I got told was I’ll be called for some one to talk me through the swab results. And bloods.


And have they called you yet? Sorry for being nosy!! But the Dark Lord did say it was international gossip day.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> And have they called you yet? Sorry for being nosy!! But the Dark Lord did say it was international gossip day.


Yeah they did. Sorry I feel asleep


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yeah they did. Sorry I feel asleep


Hope you feel better soon. It's no fun being 'under the weather.'


----------



## Yvonne G

I have to venture out into the cold, dark world today. My computer picked up a virus and I'm taking it to the shop. I'm taking advantage of being out and about, and also going to the battery store for a specialized bulb for my lamp and a garage door opener battery. Then a trip to the hardware store for potting soil. I also need to stop for gas. Whew! Although, far as my truck's concerned, it's probably a good thing. It could use a few miles on the freeway!

I'm considering getting a Chromebook because I understand they are immune to virus. Please give me your thoughts on this - pro and con. I LOVE using the computer. Am I going to be able to adjust to the Chromebook?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have no idea at all what a Chromebook is.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> I have to venture out into the cold, dark world today. My computer picked up a virus and I'm taking it to the shop. I'm taking advantage of being out and about, and also going to the battery store for a specialized bulb for my lamp and a garage door opener battery. Then a trip to the hardware store for potting soil. I also need to stop for gas. Whew! Although, far as my truck's concerned, it's probably a good thing. It could use a few miles on the freeway!
> 
> I'm considering getting a Chromebook because I understand they are immune to virus. Please give me your thoughts on this - pro and con. I LOVE using the computer. Am I going to be able to adjust to the Chromebook?


I’ve had a chrome book. Sold it after a month. I actually hated it. 
but everyone is different


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I saw Mr & Mrs Smith sneaking out of their house in the middle of the night two nights ago. They were dressed all in black. They think that nobody saw them, but I did you know.... see them!!! My eye sight is as sharp as pencil.


Don't tell them that.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Covid test has come back positive. So I’m under full self isolation for the next two weeks.
I have no idea how I’ve picked it up other than possibly somebody at the reptile store a couple week ago when I picked pumpkin up.
Im ALWAYS hand sanitising. And NEVER go out unless I have a bottle of it with me.
bloods show that my iron levels are low. Which I don’t understand as I’m a fruit and vegetable freak. ive been prescribed Iron medication and have to go back for more bloods in couple of weeks.
so yep I’ve been hit by the damn virus. GREAT. Can things get worse?
one thing I’m worried about now is if Affina or pumpkin catch it. As it’s been proven animals can get it.
Im now wearing disposable gloves when feeding them. Aswell as wearing them when handling pumpkin for soaks along with face masks. Ive sanitised my house from top to bottom Which almost killed me.
Im going to Go back to sleep now.
And hope that when I wake up this is nothing more than a nightmare and the hospital will call back to say it’s negative. one can dream right ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Covid test has come back positive. So I’m under full self isolation for the next two weeks.
> I have no idea how I’ve picked it up other than possibly somebody at the reptile store a couple week ago when I picked pumpkin up.
> Im ALWAYS hand sanitising. And NEVER go out unless I have a bottle of it with me.
> bloods show that my iron levels are low. Which I don’t understand as I’m a fruit and vegetable freak. ive been prescribed Iron medication and have to go back for more bloods in couple of weeks.
> so yep I’ve been hit by the damn virus. GREAT. Can things get worse?
> one thing I’m worried about now is if Affina or pumpkin catch it. As it’s been proven animals can get it.
> Im now wearing disposable gloves when feeding them. Aswell as wearing them when handling pumpkin for soaks along with face masks. Ive sanitised my house from top to bottom Which almost killed me.
> Im going to Go back to sleep now.
> And hope that when I wake up this is nothing more than a nightmare and the hospital will call back to say it’s negative. one can dream right ???


I don't think you have to worry about your reptiles catching COVID.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Covid test has come back positive. So I’m under full self isolation for the next two weeks.
> I have no idea how I’ve picked it up other than possibly somebody at the reptile store a couple week ago when I picked pumpkin up.
> Im ALWAYS hand sanitising. And NEVER go out unless I have a bottle of it with me.
> bloods show that my iron levels are low. Which I don’t understand as I’m a fruit and vegetable freak. ive been prescribed Iron medication and have to go back for more bloods in couple of weeks.
> so yep I’ve been hit by the damn virus. GREAT. Can things get worse?
> one thing I’m worried about now is if Affina or pumpkin catch it. As it’s been proven animals can get it.
> Im now wearing disposable gloves when feeding them. Aswell as wearing them when handling pumpkin for soaks along with face masks. Ive sanitised my house from top to bottom Which almost killed me.
> Im going to Go back to sleep now.
> And hope that when I wake up this is nothing more than a nightmare and the hospital will call back to say it’s negative. one can dream right ???


Take care of yourself, don‘t over exert. Get well soon!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think you have to worry about your reptiles catching COVID.


I hope not. Still hoping it’s a nightmare tho


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Take care of yourself, don‘t over exert. Get well soon!
> View attachment 302483


Thank you golden. I can’t work out how the hell I’ve got it. I’m a sanitiser freak. Always carry bottles with me. I buy it in bulk. Even before covid I used it. Ugh 
Just shows sanitising. And masks don’t stop it and you can still become one of the virus victims ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thank you golden. I can’t work out how the hell I’ve got it. I’m a sanitiser freak. Always carry bottles with me. I buy it in bulk. Even before covid I used it. Ugh
> Just shows sanitising. And masks don’t stop it and you can still become one of the virus victims ??


My son's infant grandbaby caught the infant type of covid. Since no one in the household is sick, and, like you, they hand sanitize and wear masks, they figure they brought the germ home on their clothing.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> My son's infant grandbaby caught the infant type of covid. Since no one in the household is sick, and, like you, they hand sanitize and wear masks, they figure they brought the germ home on their clothing.


That’s what I’m wondering. As only place I’ve been in couple weeks is the reptile store


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> My son's infant grandbaby caught the infant type of covid. Since no one in the household is sick, and, like you, they hand sanitize and wear masks, they figure they brought the germ home on their clothing.


I hope the baby is ok


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I hope the baby is ok


He was in hospital for a couple days now he's home with meds.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> He was in hospital for a couple days now he's home with meds.


I’m glad he’s ok. Poor little man


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> Yummy. I see the return of Adam has brought a lot of room mates out of their dark corners.


Yes
I suppose I also vanished from the room.
I see that there is STILL no diet MOUNTAIN DEW or CHEERWINE


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I have to venture out into the cold, dark world today. My computer picked up a virus and I'm taking it to the shop. I'm taking advantage of being out and about, and also going to the battery store for a specialized bulb for my lamp and a garage door opener battery. Then a trip to the hardware store for potting soil. I also need to stop for gas. Whew! Although, far as my truck's concerned, it's probably a good thing. It could use a few miles on the freeway!
> 
> I'm considering getting a Chromebook because I understand they are immune to virus. Please give me your thoughts on this - pro and con. I LOVE using the computer. Am I going to be able to adjust to the Chromebook?


Chromebooks are very simple devices. They’re designed to do the basics, nothing more, and for the use you give a computer it is probably fine. 

They rely on you having an internet connection as they do everything ”in the cloud” rather than using lots of programs you have to instal on the laptop.


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> Covid test has come back positive. So I’m under full self isolation for the next two weeks.
> I have no idea how I’ve picked it up other than possibly somebody at the reptile store a couple week ago when I picked pumpkin up.
> Im ALWAYS hand sanitising. And NEVER go out unless I have a bottle of it with me.
> bloods show that my iron levels are low. Which I don’t understand as I’m a fruit and vegetable freak. ive been prescribed Iron medication and have to go back for more bloods in couple of weeks.
> so yep I’ve been hit by the damn virus. GREAT. Can things get worse?
> one thing I’m worried about now is if Affina or pumpkin catch it. As it’s been proven animals can get it.
> Im now wearing disposable gloves when feeding them. Aswell as wearing them when handling pumpkin for soaks along with face masks. Ive sanitised my house from top to bottom Which almost killed me.
> Im going to Go back to sleep now.
> And hope that when I wake up this is nothing more than a nightmare and the hospital will call back to say it’s negative. one can dream right ???


Sorry, but not surprised, to hear your test was positive. Look after yourself. It will take time to recover. x


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> But he was only trying to help!


That's why if he says there's a bug in the house I pay attention... and get it myself.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh No. Lets hope it wasn't someone from the CDR rooms spying on you. Is anybody missing? I think it is time to do a roll call, to make sure that all our roommates are still here and not in Cathie's trash can.


I doubt it was anyone here. I think it was a fly getting revenge for all the flies I've laughed at. While they died in my storm door window being fried by the sun. If I can't show em out that's where I trap them.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Like I’ve been ran over by a truck. The aches are awful. Head is pounding. Never felt so rough.


I just read your test was positive. Sorry. Please take care of yourself. Will you be able to get any help so you can have fluids and stuff??


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Chromebooks are very simple devices. They’re designed to do the basics, nothing more, and for the use you give a computer it is probably fine.
> 
> They rely on you having an internet connection as they do everything ”in the cloud” rather than using lots of programs you have to instal on the laptop.


I've decided against it. I took the computer to the repair shop and when it comes back I'm going to invest in Malware Bytes.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I have to venture out into the cold, dark world today. My computer picked up a virus and I'm taking it to the shop. I'm taking advantage of being out and about, and also going to the battery store for a specialized bulb for my lamp and a garage door opener battery. Then a trip to the hardware store for potting soil. I also need to stop for gas. Whew! Although, far as my truck's concerned, it's probably a good thing. It could use a few miles on the freeway!
> 
> I'm considering getting a Chromebook because I understand they are immune to virus. Please give me your thoughts on this - pro and con. I LOVE using the computer. Am I going to be able to adjust to the Chromebook?


Sorry I would be no use here.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I am off to exchange a chicken with my breeder, somebody woke us up at 5:30 AM yesterday. He is a big little man- Bantam Cochin. My breeder was tickled to trade with me give how handsome he is!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't tell them that.
> Oh no, I would never. I just say Hi, wave and smile. Then I go behind my curtains and watch them again. Just in case......you know what I mean?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Covid test has come back positive. So I’m under full self isolation for the next two weeks.
> I have no idea how I’ve picked it up other than possibly somebody at the reptile store a couple week ago when I picked pumpkin up.
> Im ALWAYS hand sanitising. And NEVER go out unless I have a bottle of it with me.
> bloods show that my iron levels are low. Which I don’t understand as I’m a fruit and vegetable freak. ive been prescribed Iron medication and have to go back for more bloods in couple of weeks.
> so yep I’ve been hit by the damn virus. GREAT. Can things get worse?
> one thing I’m worried about now is if Affina or pumpkin catch it. As it’s been proven animals can get it.
> Im now wearing disposable gloves when feeding them. Aswell as wearing them when handling pumpkin for soaks along with face masks. Ive sanitised my house from top to bottom Which almost killed me.
> Im going to Go back to sleep now.
> And hope that when I wake up this is nothing more than a nightmare and the hospital will call back to say it’s negative. one can dream right ???


Oh no sweetie. I am so sorry. But please rest and take care of yourself. Don't over do it. This is not something you should take lightly, so don't push yourself too hard. Still do those vicks Rubs etc, they will help open up your chest and help with breathing. Big virtual healing hugs are on their way.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m going to try it once I’ve had this phone call.
> wouldn’t tell me results over phone. All I got told was I’ll be called for some one to talk me through the swab results. And bloods.


Two old home remedies I use for couphing are 1 hot gargle with salt water. Or 2 a mix of apple cider vinegar and raw honey half and half. You can even put some fresh lemon in it. That one you can take by the spoonful. Or gargle with just apple cider vinegar. What ever your stomach can deal with. And the steam and the Vicks or tea tree oil. Keep the humidity not dry not too wet. 40 to 60 percent. Sorry to talk your eyes out.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I've decided against it. I took the computer to the repair shop and when it comes back I'm going to invest in Malware Bytes.


Malwarebytes is a great product! I use it


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> He was in hospital for a couple days now he's home with meds.


Shame, poor little thing.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> I suppose I also vanished from the room.
> I see that there is STILL no diet MOUNTAIN DEW or CHEERWINE


Oops. We will have to give the one legged pirate a kick on his butt.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hee Hee!!!!
> 
> View attachment 302464


After today send more. I can't wait.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> After today send more. I can't wait.


Note to self. Send Cathie more good vibes tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My son's infant grandbaby caught the infant type of covid. Since no one in the household is sick, and, like you, they hand sanitize and wear masks, they figure they brought the germ home on their clothing.


I'm making Joe throw his clothes in the dryer everyday since he's back at his adult daycare type program. But we do that everyday because of the little bed buddies that hitchhike anyway.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I just read your test was positive. Sorry. Please take care of yourself. Will you be able to get any help so you can have fluids and stuff??


i don’t know. For next couple week no one allowed in house. Unless it’s an emergency and I need a doctor or paramedic (touch wood I wont)
I have a mini fridge in my room. I always keep bottled water in so hopefully I should be ok. I’ve slept on and off vicks is helping with chest I’ve smothered myself in it from head to toe.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Two old home remedies I use for couphing are 1 hot gargle with salt water. Or 2 a mix of apple cider vinegar and raw honey half and half. You can even put some fresh lemon in it. That one you can take by the spoonful. Or gargle with just apple cider vinegar. What ever your stomach can deal with. And the steam and the Vicks or tea tree oil. Keep the humidity not dry not too wet. 40 to 60 percent. Sorry to talk your eyes out.


Thank you I’ll keep it in mind. 
I did try the apple cider vinegar and honey and it almost came back up. 
but I’ll try again tomorrow with a bit of lemon in it. Think I have some in fridge not sure


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh no sweetie. I am so sorry. But please rest and take care of yourself. Don't over do it. This is not something you should take lightly, so don't push yourself too hard. Still do those vicks Rubs etc, they will help open up your chest and help with breathing. Big virtual healing hugs are on their way.


I’ve done nothing but sleep. 
mom going on shower and back to bed. Can’t be bothered to eat. Eyes feel heavy. u have an inhaler aswell to help open up the lungs. But I’m still using vicks


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve done nothing but sleep.
> mom going on shower and back to bed. Can’t be bothered to eat. Eyes feel heavy. u have an inhaler aswell to help open up the lungs. But I’m still using vicks


Big hugs. Keep popping in so we know that you are okay.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> i don’t know. For next couple week no one allowed in house. Unless it’s an emergency and I need a doctor or paramedic (touch wood I wont)
> I have a mini fridge in my room. I always keep bottled water in so hopefully I should be ok. I’ve slept on and off vicks is helping with chest I’ve smothered myself in it from head to toe.


Maybe leave it at your door. So you'll eat soup or broth or something to keep you going. I hope you'll get a little bit of help. So your energy can go on things I know you are going to not give up on.?


----------



## CarolM

Just a little something for you. Kahli finishing off her cricket. And by the looks of it she likes crickets. Sorry quality is very bad but it is hard taking a video in the dark. I took another where I filmed her grabbing the cricket and eating it, but that came out even worse as I was not too successful in holding the camera and the tweezers at the same and try to film in the dark. 

Anyway I hope you can see her relatively clearly.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thank you I’ll keep it in mind.
> I did try the apple cider vinegar and honey and it almost came back up.
> but I’ll try again tomorrow with a bit of lemon in it. Think I have some in fridge not sure


It can also be just honey and lemon. The vinegar gives it a bit of a extra but so will a salt gargle. I'm going to shut up so you can rest. Get better so we can play.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Checo cheese is Machego according to the microphone of my iPhone and not proofed as I am lazy. As you know it is really nummy cheese made with sheep’s milk. I LOVE my ?!!!


I loved goat yogurt but want to try goat cheese. I've never tried sheep cheese. I'm sure I'd probably like it. I love lamb even though it's fatty. I usually can't eat food that's high in fat but lamb doesn't bother me.?


----------



## CarolM

Good night and sleep tight everyone.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> I suppose I also vanished from the room.
> I see that there is STILL no diet MOUNTAIN DEW or CHEERWINE


I kind of did too.

Quick someone poke a jellyfish, I think I see the leprechaun.......


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I've decided against it. I took the computer to the repair shop and when it comes back I'm going to invest in Malware Bytes.



Check out the free malware bug zapper called comodo. It was recommended to me during a cyber course a few years ago. Seems to work. They have a free version & an upgraded version (fee). We use the free version. No issues, no bugs or viruses.

https://antivirus.comodo.com/


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve done nothing but sleep.
> mom going on shower and back to bed. Can’t be bothered to eat. Eyes feel heavy. u have an inhaler aswell to help open up the lungs. But I’m still using vicks


Try to eat as much as you can as Cathie said soup and broth is good. Plenty of fluids, hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Try to eat as much as you can as Cathie said soup and broth is good. Plenty of fluids, hope you feel much better soon!


I tried some chicken broth. Could eat much. 
fell back to sleep for an hour. 
mom just watching some Netflix and doing. Well trying to do some diamond painting. 
fever 38.8. Gone back up


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

What I’m laid in bed doing. This is pic 1 of 5


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> It can also be just honey and lemon. The vinegar gives it a bit of a extra but so will a salt gargle. I'm going to shut up so you can rest. Get better so we can play.


I’ll get better I assure you. I’m sure my tort family will keep me going ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I tried some chicken broth. Could eat much.
> fell back to sleep for an hour.
> mom just watching some Netflix and doing. Well trying to do some diamond painting.
> fever 38.8. Gone back up


I'm glad you've got us right now, even if many of us are on the other side of the pond. Sending warm thoughts (or maybe cooling thoughts, since you're running a fever) from a distance. 

I'll be glad when you're feeling better and have the kids back underfoot again.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Check out the free malware bug zapper called comodo. It was recommended to me during a cyber course a few years ago. Seems to work. They have a free version & an upgraded version (fee). We use the free version. No issues, no bugs or viruses.
> 
> https://antivirus.comodo.com/


Nice. My anti virus needs new in April.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm glad you've got us right now, even if many of us are on the other side of the pond. Sending warm thoughts (or maybe cooling thoughts, since you're running a fever) from a distance.
> 
> I'll be glad when you're feeling better and have the kids back underfoot again.


I’ve had to tell kids they can’t come home for couple week due to me being unwell. I’ve had Chloe in tears. But I’ve reassured her no matter what she’s home in couple week.
I glad I have you all too. And I can’t thank you enough ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> What I’m laid in bed doing. This is pic 1 of 5


Ooooh I do those too, I steal my kid’s ones and do those. I’m a cruel person ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll get better I assure you. I’m sure my tort family will keep me going ?
> View attachment 302520


Good girl. I figured you'd be you! Even getting up and sitting now and then in a chair is better then just laying down. Broth and fluids. Rest rest rest but some activity as you can. Too much laying allows ammonia to build up in your body and makes everything worse.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I have to venture out into the cold, dark world today. My computer picked up a virus and I'm taking it to the shop. I'm taking advantage of being out and about, and also going to the battery store for a specialized bulb for my lamp and a garage door opener battery. Then a trip to the hardware store for potting soil. I also need to stop for gas. Whew! Although, far as my truck's concerned, it's probably a good thing. It could use a few miles on the freeway!
> 
> I'm considering getting a Chromebook because I understand they are immune to virus. Please give me your thoughts on this - pro and con. I LOVE using the computer. Am I going to be able to adjust to the Chromebook?


The schools here have all went to chrome books to run the google classroom system that they adopted for the Covid shutdown... they are now recommending several economical versions of the Chromebook for students as part of their school supplies just today, I have purchased my son the Samsung Chromebook 4.. it’s rated very good but does not have a touch screen.. I paid $249 online for 32GB eMMC 4GB RAM.. he’s only in 1st grade and it will do well for him.. for $50 more, you can get the hp or dell with the touch screen but it’s not as drop resistant and doesn’t have as long of a battery life.. this is all from my very recent research... not yet experience...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Just a little something for you. Kahli finishing off her cricket. And by the looks of it she likes crickets. Sorry quality is very bad but it is hard taking a video in the dark. I took another where I filmed her grabbing the cricket and eating it, but that came out even worse as I was not too successful in holding the camera and the tweezers at the same and try to film in the dark.
> 
> Anyway I hope you can see her relatively clearly.


I was able to see her munching away. My eyes aren't good but I did get a glimpse of the little glutton.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ooooh I do those too, I steal my kid’s ones and do those. I’m a cruel person ?


I have a 5 in one. 5 pics make one big one. Doing an angel. I have a 100cm x 40cm waterfall one coming. And I have atleast 12/13 others. So I have plenty to keep me busy haha


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Covid test has come back positive. So I’m under full self isolation for the next two weeks.
> I have no idea how I’ve picked it up other than possibly somebody at the reptile store a couple week ago when I picked pumpkin up.
> Im ALWAYS hand sanitising. And NEVER go out unless I have a bottle of it with me.
> bloods show that my iron levels are low. Which I don’t understand as I’m a fruit and vegetable freak. ive been prescribed Iron medication and have to go back for more bloods in couple of weeks.
> so yep I’ve been hit by the damn virus. GREAT. Can things get worse?
> one thing I’m worried about now is if Affina or pumpkin catch it. As it’s been proven animals can get it.
> Im now wearing disposable gloves when feeding them. Aswell as wearing them when handling pumpkin for soaks along with face masks. Ive sanitised my house from top to bottom Which almost killed me.
> Im going to Go back to sleep now.
> And hope that when I wake up this is nothing more than a nightmare and the hospital will call back to say it’s negative. one can dream right ???



I’m so sorry to read this... don’t let it get your mentality down because that’s half the battle... a very good friend of mine who is elderly, diabetic and high risk got it and he is fine now... you will get through this ! And I know that Maggie secretly sent you good vibes too ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Good girl. I figured you'd be you! Even getting up and sitting now and then in a chair is better then just laying down. Broth and fluids. Rest rest rest but some activity as you can. Too much laying allows ammonia to build up in your body and makes everything worse.


Im going to sit outside tomorrow if it’s sunny and let pumpkin have a little wonder in her area. 
im not one for laying down all day. I’m not used to it. And I’m certainly not used to sleeping most of the day away. 
im having broth and fluids. Don’t worry ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I’m so sorry to read this... don’t let it get your mentality down because that’s half the battle... a very good friend of mine who is elderly, diabetic and high risk got it and he is fine now... you will get through this ! And I know that Maggie secretly sent you good vibes too ?.


I have no plans in letting it beat me. 
main thing I’m struggling with is my chest. It like a constant clamping feeling if that makes sense. 
im glad your friend is ok.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Good girl. I figured you'd be you! Even getting up and sitting now and then in a chair is better then just laying down. Broth and fluids. Rest rest rest but some activity as you can. Too much laying allows ammonia to build up in your body and makes everything worse.


I’m not going to sit here and go on a downer. Because if I do that then I’m in trouble. Virus or no virus I am still me. And no virus will change that. And I sure as hell won’t let it beat me. What’s the use in being down and grumpy feeling sorry for myself? 
it’s not going to get me anywhere. And certainly isn’t going to do me any good.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have no plans in letting it beat me.
> main thing I’m struggling with is my chest. It like a constant clamping feeling if that makes sense.
> im glad your friend is ok.


Well thanks but I brought that up only for you.. this is not always the worst diagnosis.. the flu or a sinus infection can get you down just as bad in some cases..you’ve got to be positive while taking care of yourself... have you tried the steam?? That tip came from a Covid positive patient as well. She really struggled with the chest constriction and said that helped her the most.. get you a pot of water with a teaspoon of Vick’s in it and breathe the steam...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Well thanks but I brought that up only for you.. this is not always the worst diagnosis.. the flu or a sinus infection can get you down just as bad in some cases..you’ve got to be positive while taking care of yourself... have you tried the steam?? That tip came from a Covid positive patient as well. She really struggled with the chest constriction and said that helped her the most.. get you a pot of water with a teaspoon of Vick’s in it and breathe the steam...


I did try the steam earlier. And it made me feel a little nauseous. 
but Im going to go get a cold drink out of fridge and try it again. 
the chest constriction is the worst. It’s like someone is tightening a clamp every time you breath.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> The schools here have all went to chrome books to run the google classroom system that they adopted for the Covid shutdown... they are now recommending several economical versions of the Chromebook for students as part of their school supplies just today, I have purchased my son the Samsung Chromebook 4.. it’s rated very good but does not have a touch screen.. I paid $249 online for 32GB eMMC 4GB RAM.. he’s only in 1st grade and it will do well for him.. for $50 more, you can get the hp or dell with the touch screen but it’s not as drop resistant and doesn’t have as long of a battery life.. this is all from my very recent research... not yet experience...


I've been wanting something for Joe to teach him how to really read and talk with someone. Type back and forth if that makes sense. Not to be used online unless I want programs. He's 61 years old and can read but only understand around 1st grade level if that. Is there a lot of parental controls? That's what I might need. Everyone thought I was crazy when I bought him a cell phone even him. He wrote to me I can't talk and I wrote back yea but you can text. Now he drives me nuts with the phone but that's ok.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well thanks but I brought that up only for you.. this is not always the worst diagnosis.. the flu or a sinus infection can get you down just as bad in some cases..you’ve got to be positive while taking care of yourself... have you tried the steam?? That tip came from a Covid positive patient as well. She really struggled with the chest constriction and said that helped her the most.. get you a pot of water with a teaspoon of Vick’s in it and breathe the steam...


Yep! Even if you have to do it in a pot of hot water and a towel draped over your head.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ooooh I do those too, I steal my kid’s ones and do those. I’m a cruel person ?


Oh so they saved all your money and you decided to check out what they spent it on??


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yep! Even if you have to do it in a pot of hot water and a towel draped over your head.


I've done facials like that when I was younger and still worth trying.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I've been wanting something for Joe to teach him how to really read and talk with someone. Type back and forth if that makes sense. Not to be used online unless I want programs. He's 61 years old and can read but only understand around 1st grade level if that. Is there a lot of parental controls? That's what I might need. Everyone thought I was crazy when I bought him a cell phone even him. He wrote to me I can't talk and I wrote back yea but you can text. Now he drives me nuts with the phone but that's ok.


I don’t really know a lot about them but almost all of the schools in Louisiana, Texas, and Arkansas are using the chromebooks now... I worked with the google classroom when the kids got sent home from school last year and it was a good interactive program for teaching the kids. ( the chromebooks support this) I have an hp desktop that I use chrome as a browser on. And a surface pro for work that my company has went to using the chrome browser for a lot of stuff and we are otherwise Microsoft junkies... I’m not that technically inclined but I got a recommended list of 5 different chromebooks from the school that were supposed to be affordable and efficient for the school learning... 

Samsung Chromebook 3
Dell Chromebook 3180
Hp Chromebook
Acer HD WLED Chromebook
Lenovo S330 Chromebook
Good luck! I would definitely ask for a few more opinions...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve done nothing but sleep.
> mom going on shower and back to bed. Can’t be bothered to eat. Eyes feel heavy. u have an inhaler aswell to help open up the lungs. But I’m still using vicks



I just found out.!!
I am so sorry this happened to you. 
Please rest yourself as much as possible. Your kids need to see you soon!!
They say DO NOT lay on your back because it presses on your lungs. Try to sleep on your stomach and you will breath better.. if you can’t be on your stomach, 
try to sleep almost sitting up ? But don’t lay on your back in bed or on the couch... it makes it worse. (This is from the New York news). Hope this helps? Drink lots of fluids too!! You are always sending virtual hugs to people.. now I am sending you one.?
Oh!...wait!!!.... no!!!!! Did I catch it!?!?!???
No one knows where ya get it from anymore.. Air, clothes,food..etc....
But I am just kidding... virtual hugs to you 
my cold dark roomate..???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Morning everyone. Well afternoon for me but I’ve just woke up not to long ago so doesn’t count. Still morning for me


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Morning everyone. Well afternoon for me but I’ve just woke up not to long ago so doesn’t count. Still morning for me


Good morning!!!! Hope today is bright and peaceful for you and that you feel better;-)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! Hope today is bright and peaceful for you and that you feel better;-)


Thank you. 
I’ve had pumpkins plants delivered this morning. 
just been arranging them. She dived right on haha


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG!! Space I discovered by accident that I can talk to my kindle and it types the words for me!!So no more Typing on the small keyboard TT TV laugh laugh


----------



## Yvonne G

Only trouble is, when it makes a mistake it's a rigamarole to go back and correct it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I don’t really know a lot about them but almost all of the schools in Louisiana, Texas, and Arkansas are using the chromebooks now... I worked with the google classroom when the kids got sent home from school last year and it was a good interactive program for teaching the kids. ( the chromebooks support this) I have an hp desktop that I use chrome as a browser on. And a surface pro for work that my company has went to using the chrome browser for a lot of stuff and we are otherwise Microsoft junkies... I’m not that technically inclined but I got a recommended list of 5 different chromebooks from the school that were supposed to be affordable and efficient for the school learning...
> 
> Samsung Chromebook 3
> Dell Chromebook 3180
> Hp Chromebook
> Acer HD WLED Chromebook
> Lenovo S330 Chromebook
> Good luck! I would definitely ask for a few more opinions...


Thanks. Most people don't even understand what I need for him. If he can take it online I won't be able to use it for him. I think most school type devices may have a choice which I could control. It's the programs that cost. I will have help through DD in our county though.(if you're familiar with that government agency)


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Only trouble is, when it makes a mistake it's a rigamarole to go back and correct it.


That's why I don't usually use them. Most of them have an accent and can't understand a word I say. This new phone seems to be a little better though. It actually speaks English.?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I kind of did too.
> 
> Quick someone poke a jellyfish, I think I see the leprechaun.......


Catch him him quick. He owes Ray money.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I was able to see her munching away. My eyes aren't good but I did get a glimpse of the little glutton.?


Yayyy. The guy who gave me the crickets said I need to pull the back legs off first. It helps them go down better.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m not going to sit here and go on a downer. Because if I do that then I’m in trouble. Virus or no virus I am still me. And no virus will change that. And I sure as hell won’t let it beat me. What’s the use in being down and grumpy feeling sorry for myself?
> it’s not going to get me anywhere. And certainly isn’t going to do me any good.


Yep. If I'm down and out I just move slower and pace myself. Housework will be there I'm sure when I feel better. My little tortoise has helped talked me into moving many times. He keeps me motivated.?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have a 5 in one. 5 pics make one big one. Doing an angel. I have a 100cm x 40cm waterfall one coming. And I have atleast 12/13 others. So I have plenty to keep me busy haha


Wow. You really like doing them.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m not going to sit here and go on a downer. Because if I do that then I’m in trouble. Virus or no virus I am still me. And no virus will change that. And I sure as hell won’t let it beat me. What’s the use in being down and grumpy feeling sorry for myself?
> it’s not going to get me anywhere. And certainly isn’t going to do me any good.


You go girl. You tell covid what is what.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well thanks but I brought that up only for you.. this is not always the worst diagnosis.. the flu or a sinus infection can get you down just as bad in some cases..you’ve got to be positive while taking care of yourself... have you tried the steam?? That tip came from a Covid positive patient as well. She really struggled with the chest constriction and said that helped her the most.. get you a pot of water with a teaspoon of Vick’s in it and breathe the steam...


Yip, that's what she said.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Yayyy. The guy who gave me the crickets said I need to pull the back legs off first. It helps them go down better.


I would. I've seen things happen that I think some parts on a cricket are sharp going down. I guess it depends on the animal eating it though.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I've been wanting something for Joe to teach him how to really read and talk with someone. Type back and forth if that makes sense. Not to be used online unless I want programs. He's 61 years old and can read but only understand around 1st grade level if that. Is there a lot of parental controls? That's what I might need. Everyone thought I was crazy when I bought him a cell phone even him. He wrote to me I can't talk and I wrote back yea but you can text. Now he drives me nuts with the phone but that's ok.


You are so sweet. And really good for your brother.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I would. I've seen things happen that I think some parts on a cricket are sharp going down. I guess it depends on the animal eating it though.


I’m lucky I don’t have to do that. My dragon won’t eat crickets. She loves locust. I have to get the adult ones with wings. Yuck lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Wow. You really like doing them.


I find them therapeutic. And gives me something to do.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Catch him him quick. He owes Ray money.


Don't count on that. I once saw the end of a rainbow and still don't have any money.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You are so sweet. And really good for your brother.


Once in awhile he expresses that but usually just thinks I'm his crazy daughter.??


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I would. I've seen things happen that I think some parts on a cricket are sharp going down. I guess it depends on the animal eating it though.


Well kahli was opening and closing her mouth a lot afterwards. So I sprayed water for her to drink. So when I told the guy who gave me the crickets about it that was when he mentioned pulling the back legs off.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Don't count on that. I once saw the end of a rainbow and still don't have any money.?


Here is a rainbow for you. I also did not find any money.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Here is a rainbow for you. I also did not find any money.


Well it was one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. So I guess the leprechaun figured he paid me in full. I was on a highway in the desert in the US. I have to say I agree with him. I've never seen a rainbows end since. Oh the things you see when you don't have a camera...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Covid test has come back positive. So I’m under full self isolation for the next two weeks.
> Can things get worse?
> one thing I’m worried about now is if Affina or pumpkin catch it. As it’s been proven animals can get it.


Oh good grief! 
Get well soon, oh new friend. 
And, yes, it would seem highly unlikely that reptiles could catch this virus. 
It'll probably seem like a long two weeks, mind you. 
Think of lots of fun things to do!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> I suppose I also vanished from the room.
> I see that there is STILL no diet MOUNTAIN DEW or CHEERWINE


I did order Diet Mountain Dew, and i doubt that the One-Legged Pirate is guilty of stealing non-alcohol. 
Are there still Leprechauns about?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well it was one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. So I guess the leprechaun figured he paid me in full. I was on a highway in the desert in the US. I have to say I agree with him. I've never seen a rainbows end since. Oh the things you see when you don't have a camera...


Very true.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did order Diet Mountain Dew, and i doubt that the One-Legged Pirate is guilty of stealing non-alcohol.
> Are there still Leprechauns about?


Oh yes, the Leprechaun is still around.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh yes, the Leprechaun is still around.


Hmmm. 
We'll see about that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meercats?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m so sorry to read this... don’t let it get your mentality down because that’s half the battle... a very good friend of mine who is elderly, diabetic and high risk got it and he is fine now... you will get through this ! And I know that Maggie secretly sent you good vibes too ?.


It has to be an inspiration to know some survivers personally. The news focuses on all the bad. They rarely talk about the people that have recovered. I can't even imagine the consequences of the fear they are spreading.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Check out the free malware bug zapper called comodo. It was recommended to me during a cyber course a few years ago. Seems to work. They have a free version & an upgraded version (fee). We use the free version. No issues, no bugs or viruses.
> 
> https://antivirus.comodo.com/


Seriously, Malwarebytes is worth the investment. There’s a free version too, but for what Yvonne needs I would pay


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> I tried some chicken broth. Could eat much.
> fell back to sleep for an hour.
> mom just watching some Netflix and doing. Well trying to do some diamond painting.
> fever 38.8. Gone back up


At least you tried so,mthing. It’s a shame you don’t have someone to run round for you. If there anyone who can leave meals/snacks at your door then do take them up on it. Even if it’s just cake that you can chew on when you fancy it


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve had to tell kids they can’t come home for couple week due to me being unwell. I’ve had Chloe in tears. But I’ve reassured her no matter what she’s home in couple week.
> I glad I have you all too. And I can’t thank you enough ??


Hugs! That’s not easy news to deliver to children


----------



## Blackdog1714

So the buff Cochin rooster has a new home with 19 pullets so they can mature together. This is our Blue Copper Maran/deathlayer Mix. She is probably days away from laying. All the chickens were roaming the yard today and a bunch of fat flying beetles cam through at intervals with only a few getting through!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did order Diet Mountain Dew, and i doubt that the One-Legged Pirate is guilty of stealing non-alcohol.
> Are there still Leprechauns about?


The Leprechaun has been confined to a jellyfish tank for some time. He sneaks out periodically, but the wool spider (if she exists) is doing a grand job of getting him back


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out kayaking a marshy creek area just south of Baltimore this morning. Our group of three paddled to the very end (beginning) of this marshy swamp. We hit it right at high tide so the area was flooded and we were able to paddle deep into some pretty remote areas, FULL of wild plants all in bloom. Many types of Rose Mallow, Rose of Sharon, Cardinal Plants, Joe-Pye and more. 

Rose Mallow



Joe-Pye with Monarch Butterfly



White Rose Mallow



Cardinal Flower



Rose of Sharon



And a pix of the swampy ends where the flowers were hiding along the edges


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I have been back at the rescue for the third time this week.

This young Song Thrush graduated from Nursery to a pre release aviary today, but not before she managed a record 10 mealworms in her beak 



Tomorrow JoesDad and I are taking two Kestrels ( small birds of prey) from the rescue to the Hawk Conservancy Trust in Hampshire. It’s a long drive in the heatwave we have currently, it’s been 35C/95F today, but the car is air conditioned. We have decided to make a day out of the trip


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> At least you tried so,mthing. It’s a shame you don’t have someone to run round for you. If there anyone who can leave meals/snacks at your door then do take them up on it. Even if it’s just cake that you can chew on when you fancy it


Yes. It's sad that I could have a neighbor across the street going through so much and I wouldn't know. Even though I know them they might feel bad asking for help. We're all maybe too afraid of offending each other when it comes to that kind of thing.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Yes. It's sad that I could have a neighbor across the street going through so much and I wouldn't know. Even though I know them they might feel bad asking for help. We're all maybe too afraid of offending each other when it comes to that kind of thing.


We have a Whatsapp group for our street. When we were confined due to daughter’s illness, I asked for help and got it. I was able to cook for usall, but I couldn’t shop for groceries. We were very lucky


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have been back at the rescue for the third time this week.
> 
> This young Song Thrush graduated from Nursery to a pre release aviary today, but not before she managed a record 10 mealworms in her beak
> View attachment 302674
> 
> 
> Tomorrow JoesDad and I are taking two Kestrels ( small birds of prey) from the rescue to the Hawk Conservancy Trust in Hampshire. It’s a long drive in the heatwave we have currently, it’s been 35C/95F today, but the car is air conditioned. We have decided to make a day out of the trip


Is she a crow in disguise? Or little ?? Too funny.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I keep meaning to post this website for “growers” but they have a great variety of grow tents, lights & more.






Hydroponics Store | Indoor Grow Supplies & Equipment


Huge discounts on grow lights, hydroponics supplies & plant nutrients at Hydrobuilder.com! Shop with our knowledgeable grower support team to find the perfect indoor grow room kit or hydroponics package at the best price online! Complete, all-in-one grow packages and grow tent kits are all...




hydrobuilder.com


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We have a Whatsapp group for our street. When we were confined due to daughter’s illness, I asked for help and got it. I was able to cook for usall, but I couldn’t shop for groceries. We were very lucky


That's actually a good idea. Our own little block but we'd have to include the next block also. We have a two block area that kinda keep an eye on each other but maybe not close enough.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> So the buff Cochin rooster has a new home with 19 pullets so they can mature together. This is our Blue Copper Maran/deathlayer Mix. She is probably days away from laying. All the chickens were roaming the yard today and a bunch of fat flying beetles cam through at intervals with only a few getting through!
> 
> View attachment 302669


Well you'll have a choir at 3:30 am soon. I always like to hear the young ones. It's hilarious listening to the practice sessions.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Well you'll have a choir at 3:30 am soon. I always like to hear the young ones. It's hilarious listening to the practice sessions.?


5:30 on the dot! No rooster no problem our ladies get it rolling! Once the hit the food they want out to roam the yard!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

JoesMum said:


> Hugs! That’s not easy news to deliver to children


Kids are ok. They know it’s for there own safety


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh good grief!
> Get well soon, oh new friend.
> And, yes, it would seem highly unlikely that reptiles could catch this virus.
> It'll probably seem like a long two weeks, mind you.
> Think of lots of fun things to do!


Not much fun things to do. Any ideas share away ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Not much fun things to do. Any ideas share away ?


Well I spend most of my free time reading palaeontology papers or prepping fossils. 
So, I don't suppose that's of much use. 
Though I am also taking silly photos for "The Tort Who Walked By Herself". 
That's a lot of fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> 5:30 on the dot! No rooster no problem our ladies get it rolling! Once the hit the food they want out to roam the yard!


Poor you. But all hens? I love little hens too though. I'm not sure what you mean by pullets. I'm not a farmer. I've taken care of chickens but never paid attention to what people call them. I always enjoy the choir especially when there's young roosters trying to join. It's funny. Same song every morning when the sun starts coming up. With the new guy putting his 2 cents in at the end. I have a good laugh. Then I roll over and go back to sleep until daybreak.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Poor you. But all hens? I love little hens too though. I'm not sure what you mean by pullets. I'm not a farmer. I've taken care of chickens but never paid attention to what people call them. I always enjoy the choir especially when there's young roosters trying to join. It's funny. Same song every morning when the sun starts coming up. With the new guy putting his 2 cents in at the end. I have a good laugh. Then I roll over and go back to sleep until daybreak.


Pullets are hens that have just not reached egg laying age. I live in the city proper so a rooster is bad for me and the neighbors, although most are very early risers!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well kahli was opening and closing her mouth a lot afterwards. So I sprayed water for her to drink. So when I told the guy who gave me the crickets about it that was when he mentioned pulling the back legs off.



eeeeeewwwww!!! ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> Not much fun things to do. Any ideas share away ?



didn't you say you have to make tort. Dollies? Bows the perfect time. If I find a pattern online I will send it your way.
Hope your feeling better. Just keep telling yourself .... it’s allergies. 
And tell Corona virus to sod off ! 
(I hope I spelled that correctly?) not exactly sure if it means something REALLY dirty or is it ok to say?? anyway feel better. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> didn't you say you have to make tort. Dollies? Bows the perfect time. If I find a pattern online I will send it your way.
> Hope your feeling better. Just keep telling yourself .... it’s allergies.
> And tell Corona virus to sod off !
> (I hope I spelled that correctly?) not exactly sure if it means something REALLY dirty or is it ok to say?? anyway feel better. ?


If you mean the phrase “sod off” you said it correctly lol. It’s another way of saying go away and a phrase I use regularly ?.
I’ve written a pattern. Well started writing a pattern. It won’t be in tort colours as I’m testing it but I’ll post pics on pumpkins thread when I start making it. 
mans thank you. I haven’t found any decent ones. Plenty of turtles but not tortoise


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> If you mean the phrase “sod off” you said it correctly lol. It’s another way of saying go away and a phrase I use regularly ?.
> I’ve written a pattern. Well started writing a pattern. It won’t be in tort colours as I’m testing it but I’ll post pics on pumpkins thread when I start making it.
> mans thank you. I haven’t found any decent ones. Plenty of turtles but not tortoise


I mean and. Not mans. Auto correct smh lol


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Is she a crow in disguise? Or little ?? Too funny.


No. A close relation of the American Robin


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning all. I can’t recall if i shared this pix of our one perennial garden that is now in Summertime phase. The almost daily thunderstorms have provided new life. Other edges of our gardens are now starting to fill with a few types of sunflowers & zinnias. Ogh, lots of weeds as well. The gate leads to our back gardens.

Summertime Perennial Bed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, all. 
I'm off out to buy a potato today. 
Very excited.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, all.
> I'm off out to buy a potato today.
> Very excited.



Time for some batata helwa ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for some batata helwa ?


Cheesy chips, I expect.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheesy chips, I expect.


Cheesy chips yum yum ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning master Gardner’s, potato buyers, sewers of fancy things, wine bottle artists, and just talented people...happy Saturday to you all my friends.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning master Gardner’s, potato buyers, sewers of fancy things, wine bottle artists, and just talented people...happy Saturday to you all my friends.



?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Good morning master Gardner’s, potato buyers, sewers of fancy things, wine bottle artists, and just talented people...happy Saturday to you all my friends.


??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> ?☺?


Feel any better today?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Feel any better today?


I don't feel as bad as I did yesterday. 
lack of energy. The vicks is helping with my chest which is something. It’s fever and the cough mainly and the lack of energy


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning master Gardner’s, potato buyers, sewers of fancy things, wine bottle artists, and just talented people...happy Saturday to you all my friends.


You left out all us worthless beings...Good morning


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> didn't you say you have to make tort. Dollies? Bows the perfect time. If I find a pattern online I will send it your way.
> Hope your feeling better. Just keep telling yourself .... it’s allergies.
> And tell Corona virus to sod off !
> (I hope I spelled that correctly?) not exactly sure if it means something REALLY dirty or is it ok to say?? anyway feel better. ?


Doilies


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> Doilies


Wool came this morning. So tort making construction is underway. If I can stay awake ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot, hazy, humid morning. Gardening today, but a kayak adventure all day tomorrow. Check this space for updates.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, hazy, humid morning. Gardening today, but a kayak adventure all day tomorrow. Check this space for updates.


Don’t forget the pictures ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> Don’t forget the pictures ☺??



Of course. Now it’s time to get hot and sweaty pushing the lawn mower in the back garden area. Usually in mid-Summer things like grass stop growing, turn brown due to a lack of rain. This year, we’ve been “lucky” with multiple thunderstorms. Keeps everything green & growing. ???


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> You left out all us worthless beings...Good morning


Well I don’t know anyone like that... but good morning to you Maggie Andretti ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course. Now it’s time to get hot and sweaty pushing the lawn mower in the back garden area. Usually in mid-Summer things like grass stop growing, turn brown due to a lack of rain. This year, we’ve been “lucky” with multiple thunderstorms. Keeps everything green & growing. ???



I just came back in from that exact thing.. I started yesterday evening. Bushhogging, Weedeating around the gates, mosquito spraying, mowing.... I finished the mowing and then had to clean all the leaves off the trampoline this morning... the pasture and weed work on the fences has increased due to the Change in horses... my two used to handle everything and now I have only one who has allergies... sometimes I do wonder just what the hell im thinking... lol...


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Of course. Now it’s time to get hot and sweaty pushing the lawn mower in the back garden area. Usually in mid-Summer things like grass stop growing, turn brown due to a lack of rain. This year, we’ve been “lucky” with multiple thunderstorms. Keeps everything green & growing. ???


I was going to do that very thing yesterday, but ended up using the "strimmer" on it instead. My lawn mower doesn't adjust low enough to suit me and with the strimmer I can cut clear down to the ground.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I was going to do that very thing yesterday, but ended up using the "strimmer" on it instead. My lawn mower doesn't adjust low enough to suit me and with the strimmer I can cut clear down to the ground.



See, our problem here is “usually” the rains stop in mid-Summer (about now) & things dry out, soooooooo I always cut our grass at the highest level, about five inches. The height keeps the sun from burning the grass roots out, BUT it looks scraggly quickly during good growing conditions. Sooo, i have to cut more often in the front of our house. The back gardens are a bit wilder, i have a “no mow” area too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot, hazy, humid morning. Gardening today, but a kayak adventure all day tomorrow. Check this space for updates.


I grew up in San Francisco, both my parents worked so I was a city kid. Could hot wire a car when I was 10. Never went camping, on a road trip, or went to a river. I love your photos


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Well I don’t know anyone like that... but good morning to you Maggie Andretti ;-)


I LIKE my new name! I should use it, then I could post "fun" things to/and about Chubbs and he'd never know it was me...Got 2 NASCAR races today. So I'm outa here


----------



## Lokkje

I pulled out my mower this morning and two scorpions dropped out of it. I do not understand what is happening this year but I feel like everywhere I turn there’s a scorpion. I’m going to be buying a bunch of bags of diatomaceous earth to see if I can get rid of them without harming anything else. Has anybody had a bad experience with food grade diatomaceous earth and desert tortoises? Does anybody have some genius idea how to nuke scorpions without harming the yard for desert tortoises?


----------



## Lokkje

And my $500 last year lemon tree has officially completely died. It has been a miserable summer here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> I grew up in San Francisco, both my parents worked so I was a city kid. Could hot wire a car when I was 10. Never went camping, on a road trip, or went to a river. I love your photos



Thanks... ?


----------



## jaizei

Lokkje said:


> I pulled out my mower this morning and two scorpions dropped out of it. I do not understand what is happening this year but I feel like everywhere I turn there’s a scorpion. I’m going to be buying a bunch of bags of diatomaceous earth to see if I can get rid of them without harming anything else. Has anybody had a bad experience with food grade diatomaceous earth and desert tortoises? Does anybody have some genius idea how to nuke scorpions without harming the yard for desert tortoises?



The only real concern with diatomaceous earth is when it's airborne/dust. 

Have you tried hunting the scorpions at night with a blacklight? Maybe doing that periodically would suppress the population.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> And my $500 last year lemon tree has officially completely died. It has been a miserable summer here.



Darn,! Fresh lemons are nice. Here’s our Persian Lime.


----------



## Blackdog1714

jaizei said:


> The only real concern with diatomaceous earth is when it's airborne/dust.
> 
> Have you tried hunting the scorpions at night with a blacklight? Maybe doing that periodically would suppress the population.


Especially suppressed at night don’t wanna wake the neighborhood!


----------



## Lokkje

jaizei said:


> The only real concern with diatomaceous earth is when it's airborne/dust.
> 
> Have you tried hunting the scorpions at night with a blacklight? Maybe doing that periodically would suppress the population.


I don’t even need a black light. I just turn on the light and they’re scrambling everywhere.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Doilies



Hey Maggie my friend.... thank you for correcting my poor spelling as my “spell check” on my phone is on vacation during covid (I guess).... BUT!!..... ....
I DID mean to say dollies ?
She was looking to make tortoise dollies.
(Dolls, I was just trying to make it sound cute by saying dollies)...
UNLESS.!...... she IS making a tortoise doily??? Now I’m confused???
The little stuffed animals ? and dolls we played with when we were little... didn’t you call them dollies???.... maybe I am older than I ever thought????
Holy ? !!!
Maybe I am so old I am a ????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Maggie my friend.... thank you for correcting my poor spelling as my “spell check” on my phone is on vacation during covid (I guess).... BUT!!..... ....
> I DID mean to say dollies ?
> She was looking to make tortoise dollies.
> (Dolls, I was just trying to make it sound cute by saying dollies)...
> UNLESS.!...... she IS making a tortoise doily??? Now I’m confused???
> The little stuffed animals ? and dolls we played with when we were little... didn’t you call them dollies???.... maybe I am older than I ever thought????
> Holy ? !!!
> Maybe I am so old I am a ????


I’m making a stuffed animal yes ?. Uk we spell it “dolly” 
Last bit made me giggle ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I don’t even need a black light. I just turn on the light and they’re scrambling everywhere.



omg!!! Scorpions??? WTH?????
How do you walk around outside without being worried of getting bitten all of the time????....
I know.... I know.... shoes.?
But seriously... what if one falls out of a tree down the back of your shirt??? 
I would scream like a little girl!!!!
Like a little girl who just got her unicorn taken away!!!!!!!!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m making a stuffed animal yes ?. Uk we spell it “dolly”
> Last bit made me giggle ?



yes I know it’s called a dolly.
but you were going to make a bunch no? So is the plural for that......” IES” ????
Oh... who cares...
I am dumb anyway....
How are you feeling today my dear???


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> No. A close relation of the American Robin


It's funny because she's the only other bird (I've seen) besides a crow to actually gather up food like that. I have watched a robin however have a worm in it's beak. Then go for a McDonald's French fry too. I thought there was something wrong with his beak at first. So I was able to get a little closer. That's how I found out they love their meat and potatoes.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning master Gardner’s, potato buyers, sewers of fancy things, wine bottle artists, and just talented people...happy Saturday to you all my friends.


Hello hello! Happy Saturday to you also.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Can I ask that some of you folks on the other side of the pond assist me in telling this lovely lady where to look for lights and such for her tortie.. PLEASE..






Eyes shut


Hi my name is Rhiannon and I have a 4year old horsefield named Clyde and have been having some issues with his health for the past few months now. A few months ago I began to notice that he was not as active as he would usually be and as the weeks went on I noticed he wasn’t eating a great deal...




www.tortoiseforum.org





-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> You left out all us worthless beings...Good morning


We aren't worthless we are has-beens and wannabees.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn,! Fresh lemons are nice. Here’s our Persian Lime.
> View attachment 302748


I knew that was you before I even saw Maro2bear. I love it.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I LIKE my new name! I should use it, then I could post "fun" things to/and about Chubbs and he'd never know it was me...Got 2 NASCAR races today. So I'm outa here


The only way to do that is change your name and don't tell anyone. But I did try that with my kids that kept yelling Mom!!! Of course they found me anyway...


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all

Today, JoesDad and I transported 2 Kestrels from the rescue to the National Bird of Prey Hospital in Hampshire. The journey is about 2 hours which isn’t great in the heatwave we currently have. 

The hospital is on land owned by the Hawk Conservancy Trust and we spent the rest of the day there admiring their birds. They have some brilliant flying displays by their birds which we really enjoyed.

As is traditional in the CDR, here are some postcards from our travels

An adult Kestrel



Black Kites demonstrating their flying skills



A gorgeous European Barn owl




A sleepy Snowy Owl (Hedwig from Harry Potter) squinting at the camera



A Bald Eagle



Winner in the hair and makeup category: the White Faced Vulture


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Pullets are hens that have just not reached egg laying age. I live in the city proper so a rooster is bad for me and the neighbors, although most are very early risers!


I lost a neighbor recently somehow that had a rooster and I live in a city. The noise never bothered me. It's actually kind of comforting. And evidently it didn't any of my neighbors either. The person lived here several years. Always had a rooster.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Cheesy chips yum yum ?


You're saying yum to food. You must be feeling a bit better.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Today, JoesDad and I transported 2 Kestrels from the rescue to the National Bird of Prey Hospital in Hampshire. The journey is about 2 hours which isn’t great in the heatwave we currently have.
> 
> The hospital is on land owned by the Hawk Conservancy Trust and we spent the rest of the day there admiring their birds. They have some brilliant flying displays by their birds which we really enjoyed.
> 
> As is traditional in the CDR, here are some postcards from our travels
> 
> An adult Kestrel
> View attachment 302759
> 
> 
> Black Kites demonstrating their flying skills
> View attachment 302760
> 
> 
> A gorgeous European Barn owl
> View attachment 302761
> 
> 
> A sleepy Snowy Owl (Hedwig from Harry Potter) squinting at the camera
> View attachment 302763
> 
> 
> A Bald Eagle
> View attachment 302764
> 
> 
> Winner in the hair and makeup category: the White Faced Vulture
> View attachment 302758


Nice!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I just came back in from that exact thing.. I started yesterday evening. Bushhogging, Weedeating around the gates, mosquito spraying, mowing.... I finished the mowing and then had to clean all the leaves off the trampoline this morning... the pasture and weed work on the fences has increased due to the Change in horses... my two used to handle everything and now I have only one who has allergies... sometimes I do wonder just what the hell im thinking... lol...


I'll bet your new horse will get better and allergies will get under control. With your care.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> You're saying yum to food. You must be feeling a bit better.?


I had a few chips earlier. I got forced by the brother. I enjoyed the smell more haha well what I could smell anyway.
It’s mainly the fever and chest that needs to get under control


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I had a few chips earlier. I got forced by the brother. I enjoyed the smell more haha well what I could smell anyway.
> It’s mainly the fever and chest that needs to get under control


Hmm so you smelled something too? So which bro? Sorry I'm being snoopy.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Hmm so you smelled something too? So which bro? Sorry I'm being snoopy.?


My pain in the backside adopted brother. 
known him for 8 years. Not biologically related. I just class him as my brother.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> My pain in the backside adopted brother.
> known him for 8 years. Not biologically related. I just class him as my brother.


Did he come to help you? Reads like you adopted each other and it was perfect.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I just came back in from that exact thing.. I started yesterday evening. Bushhogging, Weedeating around the gates, mosquito spraying, mowing.... I finished the mowing and then had to clean all the leaves off the trampoline this morning... the pasture and weed work on the fences has increased due to the Change in horses... my two used to handle everything and now I have only one who has allergies... sometimes I do wonder just what the hell im thinking... lol...


Sheep. You were thinking sheep. Not that you need any more critters... ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Did he come to help you? Reads like you adopted each other and it was perfect.


No I told him he couldn’t come in as I’ve been tested positive. He video called me instead. He’s the one that’s had the baby 6 days ago with Amy


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> No I told him he couldn’t come in as I’ve been tested positive. He video called me instead. He’s the one that’s had the baby 6 days ago with Amy


I think you probably maybe have your helper for the things you need now and then. I'm glad for you. Congratulations on the new baby adoptee. It's funny how simple things turn into wonderful things.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Gutted I can’t meet the little lady yet.
With what’s been going on with my uncle we needed some positives back and this little beauty has sure done that


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I think you probably maybe have your helper for the things you need now and then. I'm glad for you. Congratulations on the new baby adoptee. It's funny how simple things turn into wonderful things.


He has offered but with the Baby I’ve told him no and That I’ll be ok. Concentrating on the new born is more important.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> He has offered but with the Baby I’ve told him no and That I’ll be ok. Concentrating on the new born is more important.


I didn't say bombard him. I think he would probably drop something off now and then and be more then glad to. I can't speak for him but he did try to get in touch. I know I would want to help a friend even with what I have going on daily. Personally I would get more out of that then what I gave. Giving is better then receiving and I think you already know that. So don't refuse a little bit of help. Sorry, I'll stop preaching.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I didn't say bombard him. I think he would probably drop something off now and then and be more then glad to. I can't speak for him but he did try to get in touch. I know I would want to help a friend even with what I have going on daily. Personally I would get more out of that then what I gave. Giving is better then receiving and I think you already know that. So don't refuse a little bit of help. Sorry, I'll stop preaching.?


No I don’t bombard him haha. He rung to make sure I was eating and drinking and to check I had enough bottled water in fridge to keep me going. I have 8 in fridge and another 24 bottles so I think I’m good.
hes just a fuss pot. And Amy isn’t any better. She fusses a lot too. I’ve told him if I need anything I’ll let him know. But I’m fine. I have what I need and the baby is more important. There first child. So precious moments.
and yes totally agree. Giving is far better than receiving.
I just don’t want to put him at risk especially with the baby i would feel absolutely awful if he caught it and then past it to the baby 
I always make Sure im stocked up on everything. I never run low. And he knows it. He’s just being a worrier.


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Today, JoesDad and I transported 2 Kestrels from the rescue to the National Bird of Prey Hospital in Hampshire. The journey is about 2 hours which isn’t great in the heatwave we currently have.
> 
> The hospital is on land owned by the Hawk Conservancy Trust and we spent the rest of the day there admiring their birds. They have some brilliant flying displays by their birds which we really enjoyed.
> 
> As is traditional in the CDR, here are some postcards from our travels
> 
> An adult Kestrel
> View attachment 302759
> 
> 
> Black Kites demonstrating their flying skills
> View attachment 302760
> 
> 
> A gorgeous European Barn owl
> View attachment 302761
> 
> 
> A sleepy Snowy Owl (Hedwig from Harry Potter) squinting at the camera
> View attachment 302763
> 
> 
> A Bald Eagle
> View attachment 302764
> 
> 
> Winner in the hair and makeup category: the White Faced Vulture
> View attachment 302758


Just awesome photos. Wow, I wish I could go there. too kewl


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes I know it’s called a dolly.
> but you were going to make a bunch no? So is the plural for that......” IES” ????
> Oh... who cares...
> I am dumb anyway....
> How are you feeling today my dear???


Oh, I misunderstood. Very different doily or dolly. When I was a girl, we called them Doll Babies


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes I know it’s called a dolly.
> but you were going to make a bunch no? So is the plural for that......” IES” ????
> Oh... who cares...
> I am dumb anyway....
> How are you feeling today my dear???


Not sure if I’m doing a bunch or not I’ve had a couple people ask me to make them one. But with this virus I won’t be making anyone anything till it’s cleared and I’ve been retested to say I’m in clear. Im ok. Just tired. Chest and fever are mainly what’s making me feel worse. But I’m determined to keep going.
im not going to lounge around all day. That’s not me. I did sit in garden earlier For about half hour to an hour ish But we are having a heatwave at moment and the heat made my chest feel more heavier I was wearing a face mask while sat on my own garden due to the constant dry cough And neighbours were out too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> And my $500 last year lemon tree has officially completely died. It has been a miserable summer here.


$500 for a freakin tree??????


----------



## Lokkje

Yes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to shoot themYes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to kick myself for letting them trick me. I had gone to the nursery and I had tagged two very large plants and when they came with the truck it was clearly not the plants I had tagged. The tag plants would’ve been worth the money because they were nearly fully grown in the plants they delivered were worth less than $100 each and they flatly refused to exchange and they kept insisting it was the trees I had tagged. It was really frustrating and I ended up getting ripped off. I’m an idiot.


----------



## Lokkje

I have no idea why the messages that I’m putting in are repeating themselves.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, I misunderstood. Very different doily or dolly. When I was a girl, we called them Doll Babies



???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Yes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to shoot themYes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to kick myself for letting them trick me. I had gone to the nursery and I had tagged two very large plants and when they came with the truck it was clearly not the plants I had tagged. The tag plants would’ve been worth the money because they were nearly fully grown in the plants they delivered were worth less than $100 each and they flatly refused to exchange and they kept insisting it was the trees I had tagged. It was really frustrating and I ended up getting ripped off. I’m an idiot.



Then I would go back and quietly STEAL two trees ?... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I have no idea why the messages that I’m putting in are repeating themselves.



hahaha.... because you wrote this ... it didn’t happen to this one! 
hahahaa... tee hee hee ha...! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I have no idea why the messages that I’m putting in are repeating themselves.



maybe your computer has a stutter?? ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Morning, Roommates!
Tis International Book Lovers Day.
I love books.
I'm contributing another page to my "The Tort Who Walks by Herself" today.
I guess that counts.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I am a book lover so I will celebrate by turning a few pages in a new book today. I must also catch up on my new favorite author @Tidgy's Dad compiling Saga.. I love it so far and do plan on reading to my son... Today is Cinders 1 year Birthday so we will be celebrating that as well... I picked her up a few gifts and put them in an oversized box.. she loves boxes! I then wrapped it and made her a nice paper bow so she would have a few extras to shred... I’ll take a few pics.. she has to have her bath and hair done first though.. ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Yes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to shoot themYes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to kick myself for letting them trick me. I had gone to the nursery and I had tagged two very large plants and when they came with the truck it was clearly not the plants I had tagged. The tag plants would’ve been worth the money because they were nearly fully grown in the plants they delivered were worth less than $100 each and they flatly refused to exchange and they kept insisting it was the trees I had tagged. It was really frustrating and I ended up getting ripped off. I’m an idiot.


No, you are NOT an idiot. The other guy is an idiot, a jerk and an a**hole. HA! Good morning!


----------



## Lyn W

HI everyone, I thought it was about time I came back to keep an eye on you all.

I am so sad to hear about Bee - I will miss her brightening up our days with her songs, advice and stories.

I hope everyone else is well. I have such a lot of catching up to do but will be popping in more often again now. 

All is good with me, I am waiting for an arthroscopy on my knee and I finally decided I would retire from teaching, so no more school for me - unless I choose to do some supply (substitute) teaching. I have been thinking about retirement for a while but with our schools facing all sorts of changes because of covid, I thought the time was right now. I have also been house hunting, and getting my house ready to sell, so I've been pretty busy.

Lola is extremely well and behaving much more like a tortoise this year. He is spending lots of time outside basking which isn't something he has done before, but he wants to be out now - even in the rain. He is eating like a little horse too and its great to see him being a tort.
Will be back soon


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> HI everyone, I thought it was about time I came back to keep an eye on you all.
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Bee - I will miss her brightening up our days with her songs, advice and stories.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. I have such a lot of catching up to do but will be popping in more often again now.
> 
> All is good with me, I am waiting for an arthroscopy on my knee and I finally decided I would retire from teaching, so no more school for me - unless I choose to do some supply (substitute) teaching. I have been thinking about retirement for a while but with our schools facing all sorts of changes because of covid, I thought the time was right now. I have also been house hunting, and getting my house ready to sell, so I've been pretty busy.
> 
> Lola is extremely well and behaving much more like a tortoise this year. He is spending lots of time outside basking which isn't something he has done before, but he wants to be out now - even in the rain. He is eating like a little horse too and its great to see him being a tort.
> Will be back soon


I'm glad you're back!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Today is Cinders 1 year Birthday so we will be celebrating that as well... I picked her up a few gifts and put them in an oversized box.. she loves boxes! I then wrapped it and made her a nice paper bow so she would have a few extras to shred... I’ll take a few pics.. she has to have her bath and hair done first though.. ?


Don't you dare tell my Cat-mittee about wrapping up a box... ?
I'm sure they all wish Cinder a very happy birthday!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> HI everyone, I thought it was about time I came back to keep an eye on you all.
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Bee - I will miss her brightening up our days with her songs, advice and stories.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. I have such a lot of catching up to do but will be popping in more often again now.
> 
> All is good with me, I am waiting for an arthroscopy on my knee and I finally decided I would retire from teaching, so no more school for me - unless I choose to do some supply (substitute) teaching. I have been thinking about retirement for a while but with our schools facing all sorts of changes because of covid, I thought the time was right now. I have also been house hunting, and getting my house ready to sell, so I've been pretty busy.
> 
> Lola is extremely well and behaving much more like a tortoise this year. He is spending lots of time outside basking which isn't something he has done before, but he wants to be out now - even in the rain. He is eating like a little horse too and its great to see him being a tort.
> Will be back soon


Lyn! I'm so happy to not see you! ? I've missed you!!!!
I really did miss you... You popped out about the time I came back again.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I am a book lover so I will celebrate by turning a few pages in a new book today. I must also catch up on my new favorite author @Tidgy's Dad compiling Saga.. I love it so far and do plan on reading to my son... Today is Cinders 1 year Birthday so we will be celebrating that as well... I picked her up a few gifts and put them in an oversized box.. she loves boxes! I then wrapped it and made her a nice paper bow so she would have a few extras to shred... I’ll take a few pics.. she has to have her bath and hair done first though.. ?


Happy birthday Cinder ???!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I am a book lover so I will celebrate by turning a few pages in a new book today. I must also catch up on my new favorite author @Tidgy's Dad compiling Saga.. I love it so far and do plan on reading to my son... Today is Cinders 1 year Birthday so we will be celebrating that as well... I picked her up a few gifts and put them in an oversized box.. she loves boxes! I then wrapped it and made her a nice paper bow so she would have a few extras to shred... I’ll take a few pics.. she has to have her bath and hair done first though.. ?





Happy Birthday, Cinders!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meercats?


Mmm. I haven't seen them for a while , actually since Moozzilan stopped coming to the CDR regularly.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> So the buff Cochin rooster has a new home with 19 pullets so they can mature together. This is our Blue Copper Maran/deathlayer Mix. She is probably days away from laying. All the chickens were roaming the yard today and a bunch of fat flying beetles cam through at intervals with only a few getting through!
> 
> View attachment 302669


Nice.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Out kayaking a marshy creek area just south of Baltimore this morning. Our group of three paddled to the very end (beginning) of this marshy swamp. We hit it right at high tide so the area was flooded and we were able to paddle deep into some pretty remote areas, FULL of wild plants all in bloom. Many types of Rose Mallow, Rose of Sharon, Cardinal Plants, Joe-Pye and more.
> 
> Rose Mallow
> View attachment 302670
> 
> 
> Joe-Pye with Monarch Butterfly
> View attachment 302671
> 
> 
> White Rose Mallow
> View attachment 302673
> 
> 
> Cardinal Flower
> View attachment 302675
> 
> 
> Rose of Sharon
> View attachment 302676
> 
> 
> And a pix of the swampy ends where the flowers were hiding along the edges
> View attachment 302677
> 
> View attachment 302678


Wow, those are beautiful flowers for a swampy marsh.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I have been back at the rescue for the third time this week.
> 
> This young Song Thrush graduated from Nursery to a pre release aviary today, but not before she managed a record 10 mealworms in her beak
> View attachment 302674
> 
> 
> Tomorrow JoesDad and I are taking two Kestrels ( small birds of prey) from the rescue to the Hawk Conservancy Trust in Hampshire. It’s a long drive in the heatwave we have currently, it’s been 35C/95F today, but the car is air conditioned. We have decided to make a day out of the trip


What a hungry little bird.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> You left out all us worthless beings...Good morning


You are not worthless.?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> HI everyone, I thought it was about time I came back to keep an eye on you all.
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Bee - I will miss her brightening up our days with her songs, advice and stories.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. I have such a lot of catching up to do but will be popping in more often again now.
> 
> All is good with me, I am waiting for an arthroscopy on my knee and I finally decided I would retire from teaching, so no more school for me - unless I choose to do some supply (substitute) teaching. I have been thinking about retirement for a while but with our schools facing all sorts of changes because of covid, I thought the time was right now. I have also been house hunting, and getting my house ready to sell, so I've been pretty busy.
> 
> Lola is extremely well and behaving much more like a tortoise this year. He is spending lots of time outside basking which isn't something he has done before, but he wants to be out now - even in the rain. He is eating like a little horse too and its great to see him being a tort.
> Will be back soon


Welcome back Lyn! What a happy and uplifting post to read. You have been missed! Was just speaking of you a couple days ago and Lola too ;-)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Today, JoesDad and I transported 2 Kestrels from the rescue to the National Bird of Prey Hospital in Hampshire. The journey is about 2 hours which isn’t great in the heatwave we currently have.
> 
> The hospital is on land owned by the Hawk Conservancy Trust and we spent the rest of the day there admiring their birds. They have some brilliant flying displays by their birds which we really enjoyed.
> 
> As is traditional in the CDR, here are some postcards from our travels
> 
> An adult Kestrel
> View attachment 302759
> 
> 
> Black Kites demonstrating their flying skills
> View attachment 302760
> 
> 
> A gorgeous European Barn owl
> View attachment 302761
> 
> 
> A sleepy Snowy Owl (Hedwig from Harry Potter) squinting at the camera
> View attachment 302763
> 
> 
> A Bald Eagle
> View attachment 302764
> 
> 
> Winner in the hair and makeup category: the White Faced Vulture
> View attachment 302758


What beautiful birds.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Yes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to shoot themYes, I got an Ocotillo in the lemon tree for $1000 to be planted and they barely bothered to dig a hole because of the rock on the mountain side where I live. It has created the equivalent of a hot pot underground and it literally cooked my tree. I found out later that the place where I bought it as a big rip off but it was too late for me. I’d like to kick myself for letting them trick me. I had gone to the nursery and I had tagged two very large plants and when they came with the truck it was clearly not the plants I had tagged. The tag plants would’ve been worth the money because they were nearly fully grown in the plants they delivered were worth less than $100 each and they flatly refused to exchange and they kept insisting it was the trees I had tagged. It was really frustrating and I ended up getting ripped off. I’m an idiot.


I would have sent the trees back and gotten a refund.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I have no idea why the messages that I’m putting in are repeating themselves.


Mine did that the other day x 3


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Morning, Roommates!
> Tis International Book Lovers Day.
> I love books.
> I'm contributing another page to my "The Tort Who Walks by Herself" today.
> I guess that counts.


Only if you share a page or two with us. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I am a book lover so I will celebrate by turning a few pages in a new book today. I must also catch up on my new favorite author @Tidgy's Dad compiling Saga.. I love it so far and do plan on reading to my son... Today is Cinders 1 year Birthday so we will be celebrating that as well... I picked her up a few gifts and put them in an oversized box.. she loves boxes! I then wrapped it and made her a nice paper bow so she would have a few extras to shred... I’ll take a few pics.. she has to have her bath and hair done first though.. ?


Happy Birthday Cinder.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> HI everyone, I thought it was about time I came back to keep an eye on you all.
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Bee - I will miss her brightening up our days with her songs, advice and stories.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. I have such a lot of catching up to do but will be popping in more often again now.
> 
> All is good with me, I am waiting for an arthroscopy on my knee and I finally decided I would retire from teaching, so no more school for me - unless I choose to do some supply (substitute) teaching. I have been thinking about retirement for a while but with our schools facing all sorts of changes because of covid, I thought the time was right now. I have also been house hunting, and getting my house ready to sell, so I've been pretty busy.
> 
> Lola is extremely well and behaving much more like a tortoise this year. He is spending lots of time outside basking which isn't something he has done before, but he wants to be out now - even in the rain. He is eating like a little horse too and its great to see him being a tort.
> Will be back soon


Welcome back. Typical Lola, just when you decide you are going to sell the house she decides that she will start enjoying your garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I have no idea why the messages that I’m putting in are repeating themselves.


That sounds too much like my new phone.? kinda. It does stuff. I just don't know why.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> HI everyone, I thought it was about time I came back to keep an eye on you all.
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Bee - I will miss her brightening up our days with her songs, advice and stories.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. I have such a lot of catching up to do but will be popping in more often again now.
> 
> All is good with me, I am waiting for an arthroscopy on my knee and I finally decided I would retire from teaching, so no more school for me - unless I choose to do some supply (substitute) teaching. I have been thinking about retirement for a while but with our schools facing all sorts of changes because of covid, I thought the time was right now. I have also been house hunting, and getting my house ready to sell, so I've been pretty busy.
> 
> Lola is extremely well and behaving much more like a tortoise this year. He is spending lots of time outside basking which isn't something he has done before, but he wants to be out now - even in the rain. He is eating like a little horse too and its great to see him being a tort.
> Will be back soon


Oh. I'm so glad to not see you. I've missed you.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Mmm. I haven't seen them for a while , actually since Moozzilan stopped coming to the CDR regularly.


Yea where is she?? I have kinda seen her about but not here in the CDR.


----------



## CarolM

Well, it has been cold and wet here for a few days. 

While walking I took a few pics for the bird lovers in here. This is a little pond near tl our house and it is actually the first time that I have noticed the nests and birds. I normally hear them but haven't noticed them. Sorry pics are not the best. I couldn't get close enough or zoom in enough to see them up close.
Yeah, sorry picture heavy and more than likely the same three birds. ??


----------



## CarolM

And I finally finished Phoenix's back ground. I used the egg trays and the old cork bark hideout to make it. I also made a hammock for him.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And I finally finished Phoenix's back ground. I used the egg trays and the old cork bark hideout to make it. I also made a hammock for him.


What a lucky beardie he is! And that looks amazing Carol!! I would really enjoy touring your home just to see your gardens and enclosures!


----------



## EllieMay

It’s safe to say that Cinder is really enjoying her birthday and likes all her gifts She has brought me much joy in a very short amount of time so she deserves it!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> What a lucky beardie he is! And that looks amazing Carol!! I would really enjoy touring your home just to see your gardens and enclosures!


Lol. They are not that good. But thank you. One day when we have a nice and sunny day i will do a 360 video of my garden. Mark's garden is more than likely waaayyy better than mine.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> It’s safe to say that Cinder is really enjoying her birthday and likes all her gifts She has brought me much joy in a very short amount of time so she deserves it!!!


Love it. It certainly looks like she loves her gifts. Lucky little girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Only if you share a page or two with us. ?


But I already have! 





The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.


I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...




www.tortoiseforum.org




Please don't reply on that thread though, I want to keep the book uninterrupted. 
The reply thread for comments is https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
Or you can post comments here in the Cold Dark Room, of course. 
Hope you like it.
I'll try to do a page a day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I already have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> 
> I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't reply on that thread though, I want to keep the book uninterrupted.
> The reply thread for comments is https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
> Or you can post comments here in the Cold Dark Room, of course.
> Hope you like it.
> I'll try to do a page a day.


Oh goody. Going to read it now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh goody. Going to read it now.


I thank you, Milady.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I thank you, Milady.


I love it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I love it.


You're so sweet.
Thank you again.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well, it has been cold and wet here for a few days.
> 
> While walking I took a few pics for the bird lovers in here. This is a little pond near tl our house and it is actually the first time that I have noticed the nests and birds. I normally hear them but haven't noticed them. Sorry pics are not the best. I couldn't get close enough or zoom in enough to see them up close.
> Yeah, sorry picture heavy and more than likely the same three birds. ??


Lovely little birds. Do you know what kind they are? The yellow one resembles the gold finches I have in my yard.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> It’s safe to say that Cinder is really enjoying her birthday and likes all her gifts She has brought me much joy in a very short amount of time so she deserves it!!!


She's so cute. I love to see pets when they know they are a beloved member of the family.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And I finally finished Phoenix's back ground. I used the egg trays and the old cork bark hideout to make it. I also made a hammock for him.


Phoenix looks like a happy camper to me.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I already have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> 
> I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't reply on that thread though, I want to keep the book uninterrupted.
> The reply thread for comments is https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
> Or you can post comments here in the Cold Dark Room, of course.
> Hope you like it.
> I'll try to do a page a day.


I read it and hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Lovely little birds. Do you know what kind they are? The yellow one resembles the gold finches I have in my yard.


Google says it is a Southern Masked weaver. 








Southern masked weaver - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Lovely little birds. Do you know what kind they are? The yellow one resembles the gold finches I have in my yard.


And the little orange one google says is a Red Bishop.








Southern Red Bishop - SANBI


Common names Southern Red Bishop, Red Bishop (Eng.); rooivink (Afr.). Derivation of name The genus name for the Southern Red […]




www.sanbi.org


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pretty birds


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m making a stuffed animal yes ?. Uk we spell it “dolly”
> Last bit made me giggle ?


I guess of late the US calls them stuffies also.?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> It’s safe to say that Cinder is really enjoying her birthday and likes all her gifts She has brought me much joy in a very short amount of time so she deserves it!!!


Aw, she's just so darned cute!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Google says it is a Southern Masked weaver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern masked weaver - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Well the little weavers are sooo neat looking. I was glad to see the yellow one was considered common and not threatened. Birds are so amazing. I have little peacock feathers that have never lost their color and they are more than 20 years old.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe your computer has a stutter?? ?????





CarolM said:


> And I finally finished Phoenix's back ground. I used the egg trays and the old cork bark hideout to make it. I also made a hammock for him.



wow! How handsome and proud he Looks!
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> It’s safe to say that Cinder is really enjoying her birthday and likes all her gifts She has brought me much joy in a very short amount of time so she deserves it!!!



SSSSSOOOOOOOOO CUUUUTTTEE!!!!!!!!
I WANNA BITE HIS CHEEK! ?
Happy birthday wee one!!! You are too cute and probably squishy too !! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm glad you're back!


Thanks Yvonne, hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Lyn! I'm so happy to not see you! ? I've missed you!!!!
> I really did miss you... You popped out about the time I came back again.


Thank you so much. I've missed everyone here too, but I'll n.ot be leaving it as long between visits now.
Hope all is well with you and your family


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Welcome back Lyn! What a happy and uplifting post to read. You have been missed! Was just speaking of you a couple days ago and Lola too ;-)


Thanks Heather, good to be back. Happy birthday to Cinders, please give her a big hug from me. Hope all is well with you and the family - 2 and 4 legged varieties!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Welcome back. Typical Lola, just when you decide you are going to sell the house she decides that she will start enjoying your garden.


Thanks Carol, yes very typical of him! He's still a naughty torty. I think all the basking he's doing now has recharged his solar batteries and he's into all sorts....getting stuck between plant pots , or knocking them over, trying to scale a 4 foot wall and not wanting to go to bed at night etc. The houses I'm looking at have all got to meet Lola's requirements. I've seen some lovely places but either the garden isn't sunny and big enough or not anywhere suitable to put his hide - so I'll keep looking. How are you and all your family?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Oh. I'm so glad to not see you. I've missed you.?


Thanks Cathie, hope you, your brother and the animals are all well. I look forward to chatting with you again.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> And I finally finished Phoenix's back ground. I used the egg trays and the old cork bark hideout to make it. I also made a hammock for him.


You have a new addition to the family! He looks a happy little chappy in his new home.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> View attachment 302875
> View attachment 302876
> View attachment 302877
> View attachment 302878
> View attachment 302879
> View attachment 302880
> View attachment 302881
> 
> It’s safe to say that Cinder is really enjoying her birthday and likes all her gifts She has brought me much joy in a very short amount of time so she deserves it!!!


She really is a gorgeous girl and looks like she had a great birthday.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I already have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> 
> I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't reply on that thread though, I want to keep the book uninterrupted.
> The reply thread for comments is https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
> Or you can post comments here in the Cold Dark Room, of course.
> Hope you like it.
> I'll try to do a page a day.


I'll look forward to reading that later. How are you, Adam? Hope Wifey and Tidgy are well too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Monday to you all. It's a grey day here so far, but going to get hot later and we may have some thunderstorms - hope so to clear the air.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo says good morning everyone,


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says good morning everyone,


Good morning Opo! 
And Ray! 
And everyone! 

That's about my extent of being articulate, so far this morning.
I think I need more coffee.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says good morning everyone,



Yep! Thats a morning Sully yawn.!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our “cooling off” trend of a few days below 90 is bound to be broken today. Back over 90F now for the next week. Hot, humid, hazy & more rain forecast for the weekend. Bla

This AM while taking out a few bags of garden refuse for pick-up, I spotted two nice foxes galavanting & pouncing on the street. Early morning pranksters about.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says good morning everyone,


Love that face! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!! Love the peeking Opo pic! And it so nice to see greetings from Lyn first thing... our cool spell has ended here as well and we are looking at highs of 98 all week... BUMMER!! Jayden and I are back at a follow up with his eye this morning.. everything is going well with him so this is just a formality I’m sure. Schools back on Thursday.. I’m a little nervous about it ?...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'll look forward to reading that later. How are you, Adam? Hope Wifey and Tidgy are well too.


Hi, Lyn! 
We're great.
Life's Good! 
Hope that you, Lola and your adorable neighbours are well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
It is National Lazy Day in the UK and Canada.


Great excuse for me not doing the housework.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Our “cooling off” trend of a few days below 90 is bound to be broken today. Back over 90F now for the next week. Hot, humid, hazy & more rain forecast for the weekend. Bla
> 
> This AM while taking out a few bags of garden refuse for pick-up, I spotted two nice foxes galavanting & pouncing on the street. Early morning pranksters about.


It gets muggy here. I don't know if Maryland is the same way but the mugginess in Michigan is a lot worse than here in Florida.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> It is National Lazy Day in the UK and Canada.
> View attachment 302982
> 
> Great excuse for me not doing the housework.


I think I will adapt that holiday here in the U.S.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! Love the peeking Opo pic! And it so nice to see greetings from Lyn first thing... our cool spell has ended here as well and we are looking at highs of 98 all week... BUMMER!! Jayden and I are back at a follow up with his eye this morning.. everything is going well with him so this is just a formality I’m sure. Schools back on Thursday.. I’m a little nervous about it ?...


Heather are they giving any options for schooling?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I will adapt that holiday here in the U.S.?


Welcome! 
As far as National Days are concerned, it's certainly one of my favourites.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> It gets muggy here. I don't know if Maryland is the same way but the mugginess in Michigan is a lot worse than here in Florida.


Really? Maybe it depends on how much of a breeze is blowing. I'm thinking you're probably closer to open water than I am.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Heather are they giving any options for schooling?


Yes... they are offering an at home learning option but I dont feel that a first grader can get the education needed that way.. The girls are older and already educated enough to to follow those programs but the younger ones have to be guided.. I don’t feel like I can do that!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well the little weavers are sooo neat looking. I was glad to see the yellow one was considered common and not threatened. Birds are so amazing. I have little peacock feathers that have never lost their color and they are more than 20 years old.


Peacock feathers are so beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wow! How handsome and proud he Looks!
> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Carol, yes very typical of him! He's still a naughty torty. I think all the basking he's doing now has recharged his solar batteries and he's into all sorts....getting stuck between plant pots , or knocking them over, trying to scale a 4 foot wall and not wanting to go to bed at night etc. The houses I'm looking at have all got to meet Lola's requirements. I've seen some lovely places but either the garden isn't sunny and big enough or not anywhere suitable to put his hide - so I'll keep looking. How are you and all your family?


We are all good, safe and healthy. So all is good. We have been keeping busy, which is a good thing. I was going to ask if you were going to share pictures of the houses with us, then I remembered that you cannot take pictures. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was here about this time yesterday!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ohhh that’s really beautiful, lucky duck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here too


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Here we don’t have many places to kayak, but lots of hiking. Mountains, trails etc.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! Love the peeking Opo pic! And it so nice to see greetings from Lyn first thing... our cool spell has ended here as well and we are looking at highs of 98 all week... BUMMER!! Jayden and I are back at a follow up with his eye this morning.. everything is going well with him so this is just a formality I’m sure. Schools back on Thursday.. I’m a little nervous about it ?...


Hi ya, It seems that all of you are going to be having a hot time this week. And we are going to have a wet week and cold time this week. Great weather for us not so much for you. I hope that Jayden's appointment went well and that all is good with him.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! Love the peeking Opo pic! And it so nice to see greetings from Lyn first thing... our cool spell has ended here as well and we are looking at highs of 98 all week... BUMMER!! Jayden and I are back at a follow up with his eye this morning.. everything is going well with him so this is just a formality I’m sure. Schools back on Thursday.. I’m a little nervous about it ?...


Jarrod also goes back to school. He goes back on the 17th August. I am not too worried. As long as we follow the hygiene protocols, I think we should be fine.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes... they are offering an at home learning option but I dont feel that a first grader can get the education needed that way.. The girls are older and already educated enough to to follow those programs but the younger ones have to be guided.. I don’t feel like I can do that!!!


Jarrod Wants to go back to school, he has said that he prefers the teachers teaching him to having to do it himself.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> HI everyone, I thought it was about time I came back to keep an eye on you all.
> 
> I am so sad to hear about Bee - I will miss her brightening up our days with her songs, advice and stories.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. I have such a lot of catching up to do but will be popping in more often again now.
> 
> All is good with me, I am waiting for an arthroscopy on my knee and I finally decided I would retire from teaching, so no more school for me - unless I choose to do some supply (substitute) teaching. I have been thinking about retirement for a while but with our schools facing all sorts of changes because of covid, I thought the time was right now. I have also been house hunting, and getting my house ready to sell, so I've been pretty busy.
> 
> Lola is extremely well and behaving much more like a tortoise this year. He is spending lots of time outside basking which isn't something he has done before, but he wants to be out now - even in the rain. He is eating like a little horse too and its great to see him being a tort.
> Will be back soon


Lyn, I am so pleased to not see you back in the CDR


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I was here about this time yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 303007


Now that looks like fun!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Jarrod Wants to go back to school, he has said that he prefers the teachers teaching him to having to do it himself.


That’s exactly what Ally said. ! She doesn’t want to get behind. She is going in the 8th grade..


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well, it has been cold and wet here for a few days.
> 
> While walking I took a few pics for the bird lovers in here. This is a little pond near tl our house and it is actually the first time that I have noticed the nests and birds. I normally hear them but haven't noticed them. Sorry pics are not the best. I couldn't get close enough or zoom in enough to see them up close.
> Yeah, sorry picture heavy and more than likely the same three birds. ??


The yellow bird with a black face is a kind of weaver bird... masked weaver I think

I can’t work out the others


----------



## CarolM

So today was a public holiday in South Africa. And the only sunny day for a few days where i would be able to finish the bottle wall levels. I have put the last levels up and cemented them in except for a few bottles. I ran out of cement. I will finish the wall off with white cement once I get a weekend free and no rain. This is where I will neaten everything off. I am using white cement, because that way I won't need to paint. And hopefully it will look much nicer. Once the wall is totally finished I will post a picture again. It also seems that finally my pond just might be water proof. I have put what rain water I managed to catch into the pond and so far it has not disappeared. (Yayyyyy) When my bucket/barrel has caught more water I will put that into the pond as well. And I will then have nice clean water in the pond and do not need to use the dirty well point water. I have plenty of wine bottles over and I think that I will use them to make some garden beds.

However I will have to give it some thought and see how I will do it. The wall just about killed my back today. However by the time I do it again I should have recovered from todays workout session.

It is dark already and hubby and I are lying in bed chilling. Although we decied to change our bedroom around. We just swopped sides, so the TV is now where the bed was and the bed is where the T.V was. It kind of feels wierd though and for some reason much bigger. Poor Scooby Doo is s confused. But I am sure he will get over it soon enough.

Anyway, have a great Monday and chat tomorrow again.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s exactly what Ally said. ! She doesn’t want to get behind. She is going in the 8th grade..


Lol, Jarrod is in the 9th grade. They have extended this year into next year. So the poor kids are going to have to do the balance of grade 9 in the beginning of next year and then the whole of grade 10 by the end of 2021.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I feel terrible for the kids, especially the middle school and high school students. They really need that in person social interaction, however awkward it is. 

I mean, what is school without being able to sneak a glance at the person the student has a crush on?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> The yellow bird with a black face is a kind of weaver bird... masked weaver I think
> 
> I can’t work out the others


Well done. You are correct.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> It is dark already and hubby and I are lying in bed chilling. Although we decied to change our bedroom around. We just swopped sides, so the TV is now where the bed was and the bed is where the T.V was. It kind of feels wierd though and for some reason much bigger. Poor Scooby Doo is s confused. But I am sure he will get over it soon enough.


If you start having weird dreams now that you've moved the furniture around... Well, there's a thread for that!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I feel terrible for the kids, especially the middle school and high school students. They really need that in person social interaction, however awkward it is.
> 
> I mean, what is school without being able to sneak a glance at the person the student has a crush on?


Ha Ha Ha very true, Besides that though I think that the kids just need a person explaining the work to them. It is very difficult to do online studying, you have to be seriously disciplined and most kids are not.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> If you start having weird dreams now that you've moved the furniture around... Well, there's a thread for that!


Would that by any chance be the NUT HOUSE thread?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Would that by any chance be the NUT HOUSE thread?


Nope, this one was started by @ZEROPILOT. 
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/whats-your-strangest-dream-or-dreams.184034/


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nope, this one was started by @ZEROPILOT.
> https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/whats-your-strangest-dream-or-dreams.184034/


mmmm, I don't think that I can put some of my strange dreams on TFO. They would completely destroy my reputation on here.


----------



## CarolM

Well the wall completely knackered me out. So it is off to sleep I go. Until Tuesday, have an awesome rest of Monday.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all

Here in the south of England it has been sweltering day and night for a few days. 35C (95F) may not sound hot to many of you, but here few homes have air conditioning and the humidity has been horrible.

I have been making masks again.

My bestie who runs a guinea pig rescue found some gorgeous Cath Kidston fabric and I made that up into masks. They sold to her rescue Facebook followers in a few hours on Sunday making £230 



Today was an early start for a morning at the rescue. It is getting quieter on the baby bird front as many species have stopped breeding now. I am making masks to raise more money for them too, but it was too hot to face pressing them with the iron this afternoon so I’ll do that first thing tomorrow hopefully and get the elastic on them. I have raised over £900 for the rescue since I started mask making 

While we aren’t inundated with baby birds, we are short on volunteers right now. People are taking holidays and thise of us left are doing extra and/or longer shifts to cover.

JoesDad and I are supposed to be going to France on holiday in a couple of weeks, but it seems very unlikely it will happen. We are expecting the goverment to change the quarantine arrangements imminently which would invalidate our insurance if we travelled.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> So today was a public holiday in South Africa. And the only sunny day for a few days where i would be able to finish the bottle wall levels. I have put the last levels up and cemented them in except for a few bottles. I ran out of cement. I will finish the wall off with white cement once I get a weekend free and no rain. This is where I will neaten everything off. I am using white cement, because that way I won't need to paint. And hopefully it will look much nicer. Once the wall is totally finished I will post a picture again. It also seems that finally my pond just might be water proof. I have put what rain water I managed to catch into the pond and so far it has not disappeared. (Yayyyyy) When my bucket/barrel has caught more water I will put that into the pond as well. And I will then have nice clean water in the pond and do not need to use the dirty well point water. I have plenty of wine bottles over and I think that I will use them to make some garden beds.
> 
> However I will have to give it some thought and see how I will do it. The wall just about killed my back today. However by the time I do it again I should have recovered from todays workout session.


Hmmm.
It was supposed to be National Lazy Day, though I didn't realize it was a Public Holiday In South Africa. 
Anyway, Nul Points to you!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo says good morning everyone,


That's so cute. Lucky you to catch such an adorable picture! ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> It was supposed to be National Lazy Day, though I didn't realize it was a Public Holiday In South Africa.
> Anyway, Nul Points to you!


Whahaha, Don't worry, I gave myself -10 points for killing my back.


----------



## CarolM

Okay, I am really switching off now.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Okay, I am really switching off now.


Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> Here in the south of England it has been sweltering day and night for a few days. 35C (95F) may not sound hot to many of you, but here few homes have air conditioning and the humidity has been horrible.
> 
> I have been making masks again.
> 
> My bestie who runs a guinea pig rescue found some gorgeous Cath Kidston fabric and I made that up into masks. They sold to her rescue Facebook followers in a few hours on Sunday making £230
> View attachment 303014
> 
> 
> Today was an early start for a morning at the rescue. It is getting quieter on the baby bird front as many species have stopped breeding now. I am making masks to raise more money for them too, but it was too hot to face pressing them with the iron this afternoon so I’ll do that first thing tomorrow hopefully and get the elastic on them. I have raised over £900 for the rescue since I started mask making
> 
> While we aren’t inundated with baby birds, we are short on volunteers right now. People are taking holidays and thise of us left are doing extra and/or longer shifts to cover.
> 
> JoesDad and I are supposed to be going to France on holiday in a couple of weeks, but it seems very unlikely it will happen. We are expecting the goverment to change the quarantine arrangements imminently which would invalidate our insurance if we travelled.


Well 95°f isn't nice even with air conditioning here. I can't go outside and it makes the humidity go too high even with the air inside. It's 90 today. But we are supposed to get rain also I hope and pray. I like your masks. I've been making them too for giving. It's good to see the baby bird rescue numbers going down. Thank God for rescues though. Each little rescue at least gets a chance.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay, I am really switching off now.


Nos da!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> It is National Lazy Day in the UK and Canada.
> View attachment 302982
> 
> Great excuse for me not doing the housework.


Well I've lost several points. I was actually able to get my driver's license renewal and grocery shopped. Luckily my brother showed up so I didn't have to carry it all in myself.(points gained) but I did have to put it all away.points lost. Now I have to cook dinner....a womans work is never done. So I do have a question points lost. Is there a woman out there that gets to celebrate National Lazy Day???


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here too
> View attachment 303008


I think that's one of my favorite pictures that you've captured so far.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Well I've lost several points. I was actually able to get my driver's license renewal and grocery shopped. Luckily my brother showed up so I didn't have to carry it all in myself.(points gained) but I did have to put it all away.points lost. Now I have to cook dinner....a womans work is never done. So I do have a question points lost. Is there a woman out there that gets to celebrate National Lazy Day???


wifey. 
She has successfully done nothing all day. +10 Points. 
I have made two cups of coffee. And fed Tidgy. +7 Points. 
We've just eaten snacks.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey.
> She has successfully done nothing all day. +10 Points.
> I have made two cups of coffee. And fed Tidgy. +7 Points.
> We've just eaten snacks.


Well I guess I'll have to make this an official holiday here too. I'm gonna mark my calendar. I did buy lots of cheese though. Goat, feta, ricotta, cheddar, mozzarella, parmesan, and pepper jack. Some for my stuffed shells soon. Some just for snacks.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Yes... they are offering an at home learning option but I dont feel that a first grader can get the education needed that way.. The girls are older and already educated enough to to follow those programs but the younger ones have to be guided.. I don’t feel like I can do that!!!


Exactly, my friend withdrew his two children ages 10 & 7 for that very reason. Also with mom working from home then they could easily loose focus. Home schooling allows for more flexible hours and better instruction IF you are willing to put in a lot of work! For any child with even a simple learning disability staring at a computers 8 hours a day is impossible- heck I would lose my marbles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Well I guess I'll have to make this an official holiday here too. I'm gonna mark my calendar. I did buy lots of cheese though. Goat, feta, ricotta, cheddar, mozzarella, parmesan, and pepper jack. Some for my stuffed shells soon. Some just for snacks.?


7 Points!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Peacock feathers are so beautiful.


Even the little tiny ones are. I've made earings with them using bone beads and native Florida bamboo pieces on a hook. I have a baggie left of the tiny feathers and they are still intact after more than 20 years. You would think they would disintegrate. But they haven't.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Exactly, my friend withdrew his two children ages 10 & 7 for that very reason. Also with mom working from home then they could easily loose focus. Home schooling allows for more flexible hours and better instruction IF you are willing to put in a lot of work! For any child with even a simple learning disability staring at a computers 8 hours a day is impossible- heck I would lose my marbles!


I actually did home school with my 2 sons and later included a neighbor's son. I didn't use a computer. I can't say it was easy. But it wasn't all that hard either. I used good books and we did that together. They did do their homework by themselves. I enjoyed the flexibility of it. If I wanted to I could take them on an excursion and we could use that day as a learning experience also. I later let them go back to school and they said it was like being put in kindergarten again. Maybe I over did it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 7 Points!


I can't wait to make it. I've never had goat cheese but I loved the yogurt. It's such a soft cheese I know it will be good in stuffed jumbo shells. It'll have to be somewhat my recipe or interpretation.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait to make it. I've never had goat cheese but I loved the yogurt. It's such a soft cheese I know it will be good in stuffed jumbo shells. It'll have to be somewhat my recipe or interpretation.?


Yum, I love making those. I call them my parmesan giant pesto shells.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yum, I love making those. I call them my parmesan giant pesto shells.


Point!


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yum, I love making those. I call them my parmesan giant pesto shells.


I bought a mix of mushrooms too for it. Crimini, shiitake, and oyster plus a couple portabellas in case I need a little more for it. I'll have to actually grate the parmesan. I love em too. Hope I get some guests but I'm going to do a pretty full recipe anyway. Freeze some I guess for later. It's a good bit of preparing not much time to bake yuummmy. Who cares if it's leftovers! The following day.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I bought a mix of mushrooms too for it. Crimini, shiitake, and oyster plus a couple portabellas in case I need a little more for it. I'll have to actually grate the parmesan. I love em too. Hope I get some guests but I'm going to do a pretty full recipe anyway. Freeze some I guess for later. It's a good bit of preparing not much time to bake yuummmy. Who cares if it's leftovers! The following day.


Sounds delicious! I usually stuff mine with shredded and spiced chicken with Alfredo sauce. Then I sprinkle them with parmesan. I try a bunch of different combinations they are just too good!


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sounds delicious! I usually stuff mine with shredded and spiced chicken with Alfredo sauce. Then I sprinkle them with parmesan. I try a bunch of different combinations they are just too good!


I was going to try some lamb but decided to keep it vegetarian. Cheese and mushrooms.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Still yummy. Lamb sounds like a good idea, I’m going to try that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Yes... they are offering an at home learning option but I dont feel that a first grader can get the education needed that way.. The girls are older and already educated enough to to follow those programs but the younger ones have to be guided.. I don’t feel like I can do that!!!


Yeah it's a tough decision. I don't know if your area is getting hit hard with the virus. But in Georgia it doesn't seem to be working out so well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's so cute. Lucky you to catch such an adorable picture! ?


I was sitting there talking to Opo and took a couple pics. Then when he yawned I had to get a pic. Took about 5 minutes for him to do it again. I can tell when he is about to yawn because he will drop is head first.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Would that by any chance be the NUT HOUSE thread?
> [/QUOTn
> Nut house has been empty and quiet. Chubbs is not in the house.


----------



## Lokkje

So it’s almost a waste of time to see it but Phoenix temperature for the next 14 days is going to range from 110 to 115. We have set a record for the number of days over 110°. It has got to be the easiest gig in town to be the weatherman in Phoenix. They should not be paid. Certainly not for delivering that kind of news. If I told everybody they were dying every day I went to work I would not be paid…wait never mind I would be paid. Huh. Anyway it is too hot! I think this is the first time I’ve seriously contemplated moving away from the Phoenix area but it be too hard to set up work elsewhere at my age so I guess I’m stuck. Maybe I’ll retire elsewhere. Anyway, everybody keep telling me how glorious your weather is so I can eat my liver but I’m not jealous of the humidity.


----------



## Lokkje

Cuz it’s a DRY heat.


----------



## Lokkje

Friendly Phoenix says “hi”


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Cuz it’s a DRY heat.


Whatever THAT means...
We do get low humidity in Florida at times. After all, we have a fire season. But our fire season isn't that HOT _except for those places in Florida that are actually on fire_.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I bought a mix of mushrooms too for it. Crimini, shiitake, and oyster plus a couple portabellas in case I need a little more for it. I'll have to actually grate the parmesan. I love em too. Hope I get some guests but I'm going to do a pretty full recipe anyway. Freeze some I guess for later. It's a good bit of preparing not much time to bake yuummmy. Who cares if it's leftovers! The following day.





Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sounds delicious! I usually stuff mine with shredded and spiced chicken with Alfredo sauce. Then I sprinkle them with parmesan. I try a bunch of different combinations they are just too good!


It sounds like some recipes are in order... or at least general guidance


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. After a 4th consecutive high humidity ity night where the temperature in our house dropped to a mere 27C (80F) we have got a thunderstorm. None forecast until tomorrow, but its early arrival is most welcome. Hopefully the weather will be a little less oppressive today


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Even the little tiny ones are. I've made earings with them using bone beads and native Florida bamboo pieces on a hook. I have a baggie left of the tiny feathers and they are still intact after more than 20 years. You would think they would disintegrate. But they haven't.


Can we see the earings.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I actually did home school with my 2 sons and later included a neighbor's son. I didn't use a computer. I can't say it was easy. But it wasn't all that hard either. I used good books and we did that together. They did do their homework by themselves. I enjoyed the flexibility of it. If I wanted to I could take them on an excursion and we could use that day as a learning experience also. I later let them go back to school and they said it was like being put in kindergarten again. Maybe I over did it.?


If I had young children it would not be a problem, the problem comes in that the schools want you to teach the children a certain way. For instance take maths, they don't do the carry over system when it comes to adding and subtracting, they have a completely different way of teaching it. And if I had to teach my young kids, I would struggle because I would want to teach them the way that I know and the the way that would be the easiest for them to understand and get to the right answer. BUT the schools insist that you teach them the way that they have set out whether the child understands it or not. 

So I would never be able to do the home schooling this year. The second thing is that my son being older and in grade 9, his maths for example is waaaaayyyyyy over my head, and I just plain don't want my kids to know just how much more clever they are compared to me. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sounds delicious! I usually stuff mine with shredded and spiced chicken with Alfredo sauce. Then I sprinkle them with parmesan. I try a bunch of different combinations they are just too good!


We want pictures please - From you too @Cathie G !!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> View attachment 303062
> Friendly Phoenix says “hi”


So glad I am not you.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All, 

It rained really nicely last night and is supposed to be 80% rain tomorrow as well, then Thursday and Friday are partly cloudy and raining again from Saturday until Monday, and then Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday next week will be cloudy and sunny. That is all I can see for now on my 10 day forecast 

My barrel was full again this morning, so I will be taking that water and putting it into my pond. so that it can fill up again. the wall looked much better and cleaner this morning as the rain gave it a nice wash. ?.

I am back in office today. It was horrible getting up this morning, as it was too cold. 

Anyway, I hope everybody has an awesome day today.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I bought a mix of mushrooms too for it. Crimini, shiitake, and oyster plus a couple portabellas in case I need a little more for it. I'll have to actually grate the parmesan. I love em too. Hope I get some guests but I'm going to do a pretty full recipe anyway. Freeze some I guess for later. It's a good bit of preparing not much time to bake yuummmy. Who cares if it's leftovers! The following day.


Mushrooms make everything better!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> For instance take maths, they don't do the carry over system when it comes to adding and subtracting, they have a completely different way of teaching it. And if I had to teach my young kids, I would struggle because I would want to teach them the way that I know and the the way that would be the easiest for them to understand and get to the right answer. BUT the schools insist that you teach them the way that they have set out whether the child understands it or not.
> 
> So I would never be able to do the home schooling this year. The second thing is that my son being older and in grade 9, his maths for example is waaaaayyyyyy over my head, and I just plain don't want my kids to know just how much more clever they are compared to me. ?


What confuses children is being taught different methods by different people. If they have learned one method, then it is better that everyone sticks to it.

You assume the method you learned is easiest, and so do I  , but we know and understand that. We can explain it to our children easily in a way they understand.

Because we don’t get the school method, we are rubbish at explaining it and add to the confusion rather than ease it.

Having worked in schools for a long time, I fully understand why every child needs to persist with the way they are taught in class, but I think they need to coach the parents too!


----------



## JoesMum

Our storm was replaced by more hot sunshine. It was 29C at 10am and 35C at 11am according to my car. Another day melting!

I have finished the masks though

Hedgehogs (Noel is the proud owner of hedgehog masks now  )



And simple blue in a larger size because the menfolk seem to prefer theirs plain


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Our storm was replaced by more hot sunshine. It was 29C at 10am and 35C at 11am according to my car. Another day melting!
> 
> I have finished the masks though
> 
> Hedgehogs (Noel is the proud owner of hedgehog masks now  )
> 
> And simple blue in a larger size because the menfolk seem to prefer theirs plain


Not me! 
I'd love a hedgehog mask! 
Good afternoon, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates. 
Today is Play in the Sand Day.
Hmmmm.
Wonder if Coco coir counts?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me!
> I'd love a hedgehog mask!
> Good afternoon, Linda.


They might be too small for you Adam.  

Measure yourself from the bridge of your nose to the tip of your chin. When I next get hedgehog fabric I can make you one


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> What confuses children is being taught different methods by different people. If they have learned one method, then it is better that everyone sticks to it.
> 
> You assume the method you learned is easiest, and so do I  , but we know and understand that. We can explain it to our children easily in a way they understand.
> 
> Because we don’t get the school method, we are rubbish at explaining it and add to the confusion rather than ease it.
> 
> Having worked in schools for a long time, I fully understand why every child needs to persist with the way they are taught in class, but I think they need to coach the parents too!


I'm the offspring of two math majors. (The English major offspring of two math majors, go figure.) I'm not sure _they'd_ be comfortable teaching the current way math is taught now. ?

It sure was convenient to have an in-house calculus tutor when I needed it in high school, though. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Mushrooms make everything better!


I don't know... I like the taste of mushrooms okay, it's the texture that gets me. They're squishy...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know... I like the taste of mushrooms okay, it's the texture that gets me. They're squishy...


I’m not a big person on squishy things either. I do love mushrooms though. It’s tomatoes I don’t like, the taste I don’t mind but I don’t like how it squishes down in your mouth and is just so mushy. Bleh.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m not a big person on squishy things either. I do love mushrooms though. It’s tomatoes I don’t like, the taste I don’t mind but I don’t like how it squishes down in your mouth and is just so mushy. Bleh.


Tomatoes are one of my favorites. Freshly picked cherry tomatoes are the best. 

I don't care for them when they get mushy, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> They might be too small for you Adam.
> 
> Measure yourself from the bridge of your nose to the tip of your chin. When I next get hedgehog fabric I can make you one


That's very kind, Linda.  
About 2'6".


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Tomatoes are one of my favorites. Freshly picked cherry tomatoes are the best.
> 
> I don't care for them when they get mushy, though.


I grow cherry tomatoes and I don’t mind them because they’re not as mushy as the other larger variety of tomatoes. I can’t watch when people take those large ones and just eat them like an apple. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm the offspring of two math majors. (The English major offspring of two math majors, go figure.) I'm not sure _they'd_ be comfortable teaching the current way math is taught now. ?
> 
> It sure was convenient to have an in-house calculus tutor when I needed it in high school, though. ?


I have A Level maths and Further maths and my husband has A Level maths too... we struggled  However, both kids also got their A Levels in Maths and Further Maths too something went right ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :


Thanks to her partner for this.
He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

OneDrive







onedrive.live.com




Sabine's obituary page.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> OneDrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onedrive.live.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabine's obituary page.



Link not working for me  I have Onedrive


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303087
> 
> Thanks to her partner for this.
> He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
> Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
> The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
> The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.


A lovely spot. Hopefully her Greeks will find a good home soon. And her sheep... she was so proud of them too. We miss you dear Bee ? x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> A lovely spot. Hopefully her Greeks will find a good home soon. And her sheep... she was so proud of them too. We miss you dear Bee ? x


Yes, I thought about the sheep. 
But I don't want to press the poor chap too much.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> We want pictures please - From you too @Cathie G !!


I will. The only way I can post right now is snap the picture and bad or good or ugly that's what y'all get.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like some recipes are in order... or at least general guidance


I'm game. I found a couple I like but I don't think I'll use the goat cheese in it. It has such a strong lamb taste it will overpower everything. Still haven't found the Spanish recipe I used the first time that was so good.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was sitting there talking to Opo and took a couple pics. Then when he yawned I had to get a pic. Took about 5 minutes for him to do it again. I can tell when he is about to yawn because he will drop is head first.


Once in awhile I can catch something like that. Many times it just takes some patient waiting. I get aggrevated with myself when I give up and they do it after I gave up. Little brats try to avoid getting shot.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Can we see the earings.


Yes


ok I learned something.


----------



## Ray--Opo

@CarolM a new member posted this from S. Africa. Thinking it is a sulcata. After seeing pics it looks like a box turtle to me with the front triangle scute.
Have you seen this species where you live?


----------



## Yvonne G

If I'm remembering correctly, Carol has bowsprit tortoises


----------



## Yvonne G

Oops I misunderstood. You're asking Carol.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hello everyone. How is my tort family? I’m sorry if I worried anyone. I didn’t mean to.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’m good, just cooking some teriyaki chicken. But, it might not turn out well, I forgot to buy fresh ginger. Sighhhh.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m good, just cooking some teriyaki chicken. But, it might not turn out well, I forgot to buy fresh ginger. Sighhhh.


What’s teriyaki chicken? Not heard of that sounds interesting ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> What’s teriyaki chicken? Not heard of that sounds interesting ?


Oh it’s delicious it’s an Asian dish, I’ll send you a pic...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh it’s delicious it’s an Asian dish, I’ll send you a pic...
> View attachment 303128


Oooh looks yum. But I don’t think I could eat anything right now.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

When you‘re better you have to try it. It‘s just chicken thighs, vegetable oil, soy sauce, sugar, sweet sherry or mirin, ginger, garlic cloves, cornstarch, and red pepper flakes. It’s one of my favorites.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> We want pictures please - From you too @Cathie G !!


I might not make it for a while, but when I do, I’ll be sure to take pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello everyone. How is my tort family? I’m sorry if I worried anyone. I didn’t mean to.


All good here.
Glad you're back.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> So it’s almost a waste of time to see it but Phoenix temperature for the next 14 days is going to range from 110 to 115. We have set a record for the number of days over 110°. It has got to be the easiest gig in town to be the weatherman in Phoenix. They should not be paid. Certainly not for delivering that kind of news. If I told everybody they were dying every day I went to work I would not be paid…wait never mind I would be paid. Huh. Anyway it is too hot! I think this is the first time I’ve seriously contemplated moving away from the Phoenix area but it be too hard to set up work elsewhere at my age so I guess I’m stuck. Maybe I’ll retire elsewhere. Anyway, everybody keep telling me how glorious your weather is so I can eat my liver but I’m not jealous of the humidity.


I caught my smallest sulcata digging a burrow today. He’s always been leagues different from the other two but apparently it’s too hot for him! The location is convenient for the burrow so I’m going to allow it.. for now..
Can’t blame the dude ?‍


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Mushrooms make everything better!


AGREE... with cheese of course


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> If I had young children it would not be a problem, the problem comes in that the schools want you to teach the children a certain way. For instance take maths, they don't do the carry over system when it comes to adding and subtracting, they have a completely different way of teaching it. And if I had to teach my young kids, I would struggle because I would want to teach them the way that I know and the the way that would be the easiest for them to understand and get to the right answer. BUT the schools insist that you teach them the way that they have set out whether the child understands it or not.
> 
> So I would never be able to do the home schooling this year. The second thing is that my son being older and in grade 9, his maths for example is waaaaayyyyyy over my head, and I just plain don't want my kids to know just how much more clever they are compared to me. ?


I hate hate hate the so called new math. My two teenage sons were taught real math by me and I'm glad I did. I worked with high school graduates lately entering college that couldn't even count back change after learning new and so called improved math. Math is simple if you follow the basic rules.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates.
> Today is Play in the Sand Day.
> Hmmmm.
> Wonder if Coco coir counts?





Crusher got the memo!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303087
> 
> Thanks to her partner for this.
> He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
> Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
> The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
> The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.


Thank you for that!! There are so many Daily reminders of her here in my house due to her extreme generosity.. it’s hard to believe still.. The place suits her in my mind..


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Link not working for me  I have Onedrive


I couldn’t open it either.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes
> View attachment 303115
> ok I learned something.


Those are STUNNING!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303087
> 
> Thanks to her partner for this.
> He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
> Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
> The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
> The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.


That's a lovely place for a lovely lady. I hope they can't take down her utube channel somehow.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh it’s delicious it’s an Asian dish, I’ll send you a pic...
> View attachment 303128


That looks so good. I think tomorrow is my shells. I didn't have time today but tomorrow is mine.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Those are STUNNING!


Thanks. But the beautiful parts were free from nature.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you for that!! There are so many Daily reminders of her here in my house due to her extreme generosity.. it’s hard to believe still.. The place suits her in my mind..


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 303130
> 
> Crusher got the memo!!!


Crusher is today's winner! 
Points!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> That's a lovely place for a lovely lady. I hope they can't take down her utube channel somehow.



can you post her UTUBE channel name so I may watch her? I didn’t know her but I would LOVE to hear her sing and meet her for the first time . She seemed so lovely. I am so sorry for her pets as I read she loved them so much... wow.. all just like that , here one minute and ......? so incredibly sad ... I am sorry for everyone’s loss here. May peace come to all of you. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303087
> 
> Thanks to her partner for this.
> He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
> Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
> The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
> The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.



it is so sad for me to hear all of her beutiful pets scattered all over. But most went to good places.. I wish we could rescue the ones at the shelters.. if I could have sheep here in NJ I would gladly take care of them for this lovely lady.. I am just so upset I never knew her.. does she have a UTUBE or Instagram site I could look at? 
my sincerest condolences to all of her friends on this site. I think only a handful of us didn’t have the pleasure of knowing her. Our loss..?
Please .... someone !!
Post her picture. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Post her picture. ?


You can find a couple of her videos here : 





RIP Sabine Lebenseig (Bee62)


Sabine, known to many of us just as Bee, passed away suddenly on July 5th. She is buried in the woods near her home, in among the nature that she loved so much. I became fast friends with Sabine soon after she joined the Forum and she was a welcome addition to the lunacy of The Cold Dark Room...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Morning, Roommates!  
Happy World Calligraphy Day!
Here's my name in Arabic calligraphy :


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Wednesday!!!


Morning Ellie


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good happy day all. Spent yesterday catching a few miles on a nice fresh water reservoir. Lunch on a sandy beach.

Our Sully is enjoying this Summer. Hot & humid. We are now setting records for days that have not dipped below 70F at night. No burrows being dug. 

I just checked Sully’s inside temp/humidity readings....80.6 F & 86% humidity! It’s only 0830!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Morning all!


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m good, just cooking some teriyaki chicken. But, it might not turn out well, I forgot to buy fresh ginger. Sighhhh.


I keep root ginger in the freezer. It grates easily when frozen ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> I keep root ginger in the freezer. It grates easily when frozen ?


Oooh, that’s a good idea. I’ll do that, thank you! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, Carol has bowsprit tortoises


I think they


Yvonne G said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, Carol has bowsprit tortoises


I think they identified the species.
It's called a parrot beaked tortoise. The new member hasn't responded for a few days. I got a feeling we might have been trolled.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That's a lovely place for a lovely lady. I hope they can't take down her utube channel somehow.


I agree. I go back every so often and listen again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> can you post her UTUBE channel name so I may watch her? I didn’t know her but I would LOVE to hear her sing and meet her for the first time . She seemed so lovely. I am so sorry for her pets as I read she loved them so much... wow.. all just like that , here one minute and ......? so incredibly sad ... I am sorry for everyone’s loss here. May peace come to all of you. ?


If I'm remembering correctly, it's Bee sings.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot n humid and more thunderstorms on the way. I see there is a “heat wave” in the UK. They complain about dark dreary rainy windy gusty weather & complain about heat & drought!

Mid—August and our lawns are still lush & green here in Marylnd. Usually, the rains stop and things get parched. Not this year. Just hot, humid & wet. 

Anyone looking for flower seeds?






How To Plant a Bird Garden With Native Flowers | American Meadows


Do you adore the sight of birds visiting your garden? Go beyond the feeder! Here are 5 easy-to-grow native flowers that will feed birds as nature intended.




www.americanmeadows.com


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> What confuses children is being taught different methods by different people. If they have learned one method, then it is better that everyone sticks to it.
> 
> You assume the method you learned is easiest, and so do I  , but we know and understand that. We can explain it to our children easily in a way they understand.
> 
> Because we don’t get the school method, we are rubbish at explaining it and add to the confusion rather than ease it.
> 
> Having worked in schools for a long time, I fully understand why every child needs to persist with the way they are taught in class, but I think they need to coach the parents too!


I can understand what you are saying. But I don't understand why they need to change something that worked.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303087
> 
> Thanks to her partner for this.
> He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
> Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
> The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
> The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.


Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I will. The only way I can post right now is snap the picture and bad or good or ugly that's what y'all get.


Good enough for me.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes
> View attachment 303115
> ok I learned something.


Oh how beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> @CarolM a new member posted this from S. Africa. Thinking it is a sulcata. After seeing pics it looks like a box turtle to me with the front triangle scute.
> Have you seen this species where you live?
> View attachment 303116


I could be wrong, but I think it could be the 
Padlooper tortoise, or it's other name is parrot beaked tortoise.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it could be the
> Padlooper tortoise, or it's other name is parrot beaked tortoise.


Maybe check with Tom or MarkW84.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, Carol has bowsprit tortoises


That is correct. Also better known as Angulata tortoises.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello everyone. How is my tort family? I’m sorry if I worried anyone. I didn’t mean to.


Did you nod off?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Maybe check with Tom or MarkW84.


It's been identified.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> What’s teriyaki chicken? Not heard of that sounds interesting ?


Hoe are you feeling?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> When you‘re better you have to try it. It‘s just chicken thighs, vegetable oil, soy sauce, sugar, sweet sherry or mirin, ginger, garlic cloves, cornstarch, and red pepper flakes. It’s one of my favorites.


You are making me hungry.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been identified.


So what is it?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 303130
> 
> Crusher got the memo!!!


That definitely counts.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I couldn’t open it either.


Same here


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Parrot beaked tortoise, I think. Someone familiar with the species was able to identify it.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I think they
> 
> I think they identified the species.
> It's called a parrot beaked tortoise. The new member hasn't responded for a few days. I got a feeling we might have been trolled.
> View attachment 303188


Yip google gave me the same info. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I agree. I go back every so often and listen again.


So do I


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> it is so sad for me to hear all of her beutiful pets scattered all over. But most went to good places.. I wish we could rescue the ones at the shelters.. if I could have sheep here in NJ I would gladly take care of them for this lovely lady.. I am just so upset I never knew her.. does she have a UTUBE or Instagram site I could look at?
> my sincerest condolences to all of her friends on this site. I think only a handful of us didn’t have the pleasure of knowing her. Our loss..?
> Please .... someone !!
> Post her picture. ?


Link to her channel 








Sabine Lebensieg







www.youtube.com


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, it's Bee sings.


It’s her real name Sabine Lebensieg








Sabine Lebensieg







www.youtube.com


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> You are making me hungry.


I can send you the recipe if you would like ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Did you nod off?


No I ended up in hospital on oxygen. A drip. Antibiotics and steroids to open my lungs. 
I feel better than I did


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> No I ended up in hospital on oxygen. A drip. Antibiotics and steroids to open my lungs.
> I feel better than I did


? 
Golly! 
Glad you're starting to feel better.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> Golly!
> Glad you're starting to feel better.


Been told I should be over the worst of it now. But could be 4-6 weeks before I start to feel normal again. But I have to isolate still for another week.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I'm going to try and post again. I made the Jumbo's.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm going to try and post again. I made the Jumbo's.
> View attachment 303247


Hey now come on. I haven’t eaten proper in nearly a week. Where’s my invite ?????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm going to try and post again. I made the Jumbo's.
> View attachment 303247


Ooooh, looks delicious.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Same here


Me neither.


JoesMum said:


> It’s her real name Sabine Lebensieg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabine Lebensieg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Yes. I'm glad you can post it. I couldn't have.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey now come on. I haven’t eaten proper in nearly a week. Where’s my invite ?????


Come on over. I haven't tasted it yet though. Glad to see you're feeling a bit better.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Come on over. I haven't tasted it yet though. Glad to see you're feeling a bit better.?


Ooh I wish I could wonder if the airline would give me a big bubble to sit in ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

As now a stupid question. What is a Jumbo. And how do you make it? It does look yummy ?.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Just Jumbo pasta shells


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> So do I


Me too. Maybe we can keep her channel up and running.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Just Jumbo pasta shells


But what’s with it? I’m curious now lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> But what’s with it? I’m curious now lol


You usually stuff them with all kinds of things. Like cheese, meats, mushrooms etc


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Me too. Maybe we can keep her channel up and running.


I watched one of bees videos of her singing. Gave me goose bumps. What a voice ?. 
Hopefully the channel don’t get removed.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I watched one of bees videos of her singing. Gave me goose bumps. What a voice ?.
> Hopefully the channel don’t get removed.


Agreed


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You usually stuff them with all kinds of things. Like cheese, meats, mushrooms etc


I’m confused ? So like raveoli?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m confused ? So like raveoli?


Kinda but not really, but your getting closer ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@Tidgy's Dad. I can’t find the story for the tort who walked alone. I need to catch up. May you put link please ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Kinda but not really, but your getting closer ?.


Ok my head just went ? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Kinda but not really, but your getting closer ?.


Was trying to find a thinking emoji but there isn’t one. I’m seriously confused. Or am I tired or maybe both? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Tidgy's Dad. I can’t find the story for the tort who walked alone. I need to catch up. May you put link please ??








The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.


I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...




www.tortoiseforum.org




Chat page for comments here :





THE TORT WHO WALKED BY HERSELF - chat page


Sheesh!!! It’s hard enough to have to wait on the next page as it is.... add in a cliff hanger and I’ll start having a real TFO addiction ?




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Was trying to find a thinking emoji but there isn’t one. I’m seriously confused. Or am I tired or maybe both? ?


My money’s on both ?. It doesn‘t taste like ravioli, I usually stuff mine with Alfredo, shredded chicken, spices, and that’s about it. Jumbo shells taste much fresher and in my opinion way better.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> As now a stupid question. What is a Jumbo. And how do you make it? It does look yummy ?.


You stuff cooked jumbo shell pasta with whatever stuffing you want. I did mine with feta, ricotta, mushrooms, and a little bit of spinach smothered in pasta sauce and more cheese. Also mozzarella and hand grated parmesan through everything and on top too. It takes a lot of preparing but not much baking. I have to be in the mood to go to that much effort.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> My money’s on both ?. It doesn‘t taste like ravioli, I usually stuff mine with Alfredo, shredded chicken, spices, and that’s about it. Jumbo shells taste much fresher and in my opinion way better.


I don’t know if I can get jumbo pasta shells here. I can’t say I’ve ever seen them. So I won’t if lasagna sheets would work? Or maybe make my own pasta? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m confused ? So like raveoli?


Kind of but way better.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t know if I can get jumbo pasta shells here. I can’t say I’ve ever seen them. So I won’t if lasagna sheets would work? Or maybe make my own pasta? ?


The first time I made them my grocery store was doing a promotion from Spain. They had some pastas from Spain and a recipe. I wound up getting several bottles of olive oil and many other items when they closed out the items. One of them was the pan I baked these in for $1.00. I wish I had bought all of them. The pans came with a delicious boxed rice side. How can you beat that? This one's close to the same recipe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Aaagh. The heat & humidity just now combined to create some great thunderstorms! Rain, rain, & more rain. Rainbarrel is back full again. Garden watered by Mother Nature. Sully is happy - a nice bath.

Look at this natural humidity inside our Sullys nightbox. She spent the better part of the storm casually having lunch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t know if I can get jumbo pasta shells here. I can’t say I’ve ever seen them. So I won’t if lasagna sheets would work? Or maybe make my own pasta? ?



Has to be pasta shells. I don’t think you can make your own pasta shells. Pasta yes, shells no.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t know if I can get jumbo pasta shells here. I can’t say I’ve ever seen them. So I won’t if lasagna sheets would work? Or maybe make my own pasta? ?


I'd almost bet you can. If I can get them you are even closer to an international market then me. The brand I bought here was HEMISFARES.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oooh, that’s a good idea. I’ll do that, thank you! ?


Now I'm hungry for gingerbread.


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> Been told I should be over the worst of it now. But could be 4-6 weeks before I start to feel normal again. But I have to isolate still for another week.


Don’t underestimate how long it will take to recover. My daighter didn have it anywehere near as bad as you and just kept having to sleep. It ttok a good 4 weeks for her to get through that.

Look after yourself and rest lots. Massive electronic hugs x


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m confused ? So like raveoli?


More like Caneloni (no idea if I spelled that right) I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cannelloni. 
Yum.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> More like Caneloni (no idea if I spelled that right) I think


Google tells me it’s *Conchiglioni*

It’s also only available from specialist shops in the UK


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Don’t underestimate how long it will take to recover. My daighter didn have it anywehere near as bad as you and just kept having to sleep. It ttok a good 4 weeks for her to get through that.
> 
> Look after yourself and rest lots. Massive electronic hugs x


Yes. The one time I actually became ill with a virus it took a long time for my energy to come back. Even after the 6 to 8 weeks they used to say that it takes I would get tired really easily. I had recently gone through other health issues though also. I think what helped the most was as much good food as I could tolerate.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Google tells me it’s *Conchiglioni*
> 
> It’s also only available from specialist shops in the UK


I'm going to have to check my local grocery store. Joe loves pasta.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to have to check my local grocery store. Joe loves pasta.?



yeah, something like this -https://www.souschef.co.uk/products/rummo-conchiglioni-rigati


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

JoesMum said:


> More like Caneloni (no idea if I spelled that right) I think


Not heard of it


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

JoesMum said:


> Don’t underestimate how long it will take to recover. My daighter didn have it anywehere near as bad as you and just kept having to sleep. It ttok a good 4 weeks for her to get through that.
> 
> Look after yourself and rest lots. Massive electronic hugs x


Yes I’ve been sleeping on an off. The heat isn’t helping. Fever is up and down. But not as high as it was when I was rushed to hospital.
it was 41.1 I collapsed in kitchen. Neighbours saw me on the floor luckily and raised the alarm and called paramedics.
I was shoved on a drip, antibiotics. Oxygen and a steroid to open my lungs as I couldn’t breath I was kept in for couple days which is why I haven’t been on here much. I got given a purple inhaler when I was discharged and some headache medication. I tried to jump on other day but signal wasn’t great and my phone kept disconnecting from my data.
consultant said I'll feel sleepy which is normal. Mentioned about when we sleep our bodies are healing. But When I wake I feel like I’ve had all energy sucked out of me. And find it hard to move.
it took me almost an hour to prepare pumpkins food. I had to sit on a dining chair near worktop in kitchen to do it. Standing for long periods of time at one go I just can’t do. I feel like I’m going to fall.
I feel better than I did tho. Which I guess is a good thing. I was told it’s going to take time to feel normal again. This virus is horrible. I wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## Lyn W

A late hello to you all, - maybe not so late in US. We have had some terrific storms this evening with lightning coming from all directions, and some much needed rain. I can hear the rumbling of thunder starting up again as I write.

I had forgotten how many posts we get through in a day here so I have quite a few to get through just from Monday! So I'd better start reading. See you later!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I’ve been sleeping on an off. The heat isn’t helping. Fever is up and down. But not as high as it was when I was rushed to hospital.
> it was 41.1 I collapsed in kitchen. Neighbours saw me on the floor luckily and raised the alarm and called paramedics.
> I was shoved on a drip, antibiotics. Oxygen and a steroid to open my lungs as I couldn’t breath I was kept in for couple days which is why I haven’t been on here much. I got given a purple inhaler when I was discharged and some headache medication. I tried to jump on other day but signal wasn’t great and my phone kept disconnecting from my data.
> consultant said I'll feel sleepy which is normal. Mentioned about when we sleep our bodies are healing. But When I wake I feel like I’ve had all energy sucked out of me. And find it hard to move.
> it took me almost an hour to prepare pumpkins food. I had to sit on a dining chair near worktop in kitchen to do it. Standing for long periods of time at one go I just can’t do. I feel like I’m going to fall.
> I feel better than I did tho. Which I guess is a good thing. I was told it’s going to take time to feel normal again. This virus is horrible. I wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy.


Sounds absolutely awful. 
And very frightening. 
It'll take time, but you'll get through this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I’ve been sleeping on an off. The heat isn’t helping. Fever is up and down. But not as high as it was when I was rushed to hospital.
> it was 41.1 I collapsed in kitchen. Neighbours saw me on the floor luckily and raised the alarm and called paramedics.
> I was shoved on a drip, antibiotics. Oxygen and a steroid to open my lungs as I couldn’t breath I was kept in for couple days which is why I haven’t been on here much. I got given a purple inhaler when I was discharged and some headache medication. I tried to jump on other day but signal wasn’t great and my phone kept disconnecting from my data.
> consultant said I'll feel sleepy which is normal. Mentioned about when we sleep our bodies are healing. But When I wake I feel like I’ve had all energy sucked out of me. And find it hard to move.
> it took me almost an hour to prepare pumpkins food. I had to sit on a dining chair near worktop in kitchen to do it. Standing for long periods of time at one go I just can’t do. I feel like I’m going to fall.
> I feel better than I did tho. Which I guess is a good thing. I was told it’s going to take time to feel normal again. This virus is horrible. I wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy.



Wow. That just sounds sooooo nasty & bad & debilitating. People arent taking this CORONA virus seriously. It can & will kill ppl. Hang in there!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> A late hello to you all, - maybe not so late in US. We have had some terrific storms this evening with lightning coming from all directions, and some much needed rain. I can hear the rumbling of thunder starting up again as I write.
> 
> I had forgotten how many posts we get through in a day here so I have quite a few to get through just from Monday! So I'd better start reading. See you later!



Just read every other post twice as fast it will take 1/4 the time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A late hello to you all, - maybe not so late in US. We have had some terrific storms this evening with lightning coming from all directions, and some much needed rain. I can hear the rumbling of thunder starting up again as I write.
> 
> I had forgotten how many posts we get through in a day here so I have quite a few to get through just from Monday! So I'd better start reading. See you later!


Evening, Lyn. 
Much needed rain? In Wales?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Lyn, I am so pleased to not see you back in the CDR


Thanks Linda, hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Lyn.
> Much needed rain? In Wales?


Hi Adam, yes even Wales has had its fair share of dry and sunny weather recently; the rivers are very low at the moment. I love a good storm though.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Has to be pasta shells. I don’t think you can make your own pasta shells. Pasta yes, shells no.


Here's the legend of how they were created: A young pasta maker from Bragnano fell in love with a fisherman's daughter. To impress her, he invented a new pasta inspired by the curved form of a sea snail or "lumaca di mare." That's what my package says anyway. Also calls the giant shells Lumaconi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hi Adam, yes even Wales has had its fair share of dry and sunny weather recently; the rivers are very low at the moment. I love a good storm though.


The world has gone mad.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303087
> 
> Thanks to her partner for this.
> He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
> Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
> The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
> The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.


I still can't believe Sabine has gone, but I'm glad she has such a beautiful resting place. It was very kind of her partner to send that and to let you know about the animals. I was worried about them because I think he has some serious health problems too, and remember Bee telling us she was caring for him a while ago, so I didn't think he'd be able to keep them. I'm glad most seem to have gone to good homes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I still can't believe Sabine has gone, but I'm glad she has such a beautiful resting place. It was very kind of her partner to send that and to let you know about the animals. I was worried about them because I think he has some serious health problems too, and remember Bee telling us she was caring for him a while ago, so I didn't think he'd be able to keep them. I'm glad most seem to have gone to good homes.


Yes, he has six carers. He says he misses the animals but couldn't look after them. He's been very nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The world has gone mad.
> View attachment 303258


I know - it's not what we're used to here. 
There were light showers throughout July but not the usual amount.
Temps in my garden today reached 102F!
Even too hot for Lola judging by the amount of time he spent in the shade.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I know - it's not what we're used to here.
> There were light showers throughout July but not the usual amount.
> Temps in my garden today reached 102F!
> Even too hot for Lola judging by the amount of time he spent in the shade.


Tidgy doesn't like it too hot either, and it gets hotter than 102 quite often. She stands under the tap outside until i turn it on.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy doesn't like it too hot either, and it gets hotter than 102 quite often. She stands under the tap outside until i turn it on.


She's a clever girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> She's a clever girl.


She's a little minx.


----------



## Lyn W

It's just gone 1 a.m. so time for me to try to get some sleep.
Nos Da to you all and take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's just gone 1 a.m. so time for me to try to get some sleep.
> Nos Da to you all and take care.


Nos da, Lyn.
Sleep well.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 303130
> 
> Crusher got the memo!!!


That little tortoise but is so cute. I think this is the umpteenth time I've had to take a peek again.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's just gone 1 a.m. so time for me to try to get some sleep.
> Nos Da to you all and take care.


Well then good morning when you wake up. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We had rain. No thunder, but who cares if it makes everything cooler and fresher? Temperature is 10 degrees cooler this morning. Mid twenties Celsius is much nicer than mid thirties.
Chores day today. JoesDad‘s car has been taken in for a service and a new battery; it really didn’t enjoy our two months down under followed by lockdown.

I have started my list with cleaning the out the washing machine and tumble dryer. I really don’t know which I dislike most... cleaning off the black slime that builds up in the powder drawer or cleaning out the fluff accumulation from the dryer which requires me to have done a full set of yoga stretches so from a kneeling position, I can reach right behind the condensing unit to get to gunk that should have been trapped by the filter.

@Mystic_Queen sending healing vibes your way. Please make sure your rest as much as possible... not just when your body forces you to do so. Take care


----------



## Lokkje

Good morning everybody. The current Phoenix temperature at 4:30 in the morning is 90° and it is expected to make 114 today with no rain. I hope everybody has a lovely, healthy, and productive day today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> Good morning everybody. The current Phoenix temperature at 4:30 in the morning is 90° and it is expected to make 114 today with no rain. I hope everybody has a lovely, healthy, and productive day today.



Yikes. Just saw the temps forecast for the “desert” south west..... thats pretty darn hot! Stay hydrated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings. Weather seems to be the topic these days. We’ve had lots of rain these days, in fact it is pouring down right now! Parts of Maryland got upwards of 4 inches in a few hours. Flooding too since everything is saturated. Ogh, it’s nasty humid too.

Of course....perfect for our Sully. During yesterday‘s rain, Sully was outside knee deep in water, chowing down on grass like it was newly invented. With rain, comes the humidity..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We had rain. No thunder, but who cares if it makes everything cooler and fresher? Temperature is 10 degrees cooler this morning. Mid twenties Celsius is much nicer than mid thirties.
> Chores day today. JoesDad‘s car has been taken in for a service and a new battery; it really didn’t enjoy our two months down under followed by lockdown.
> 
> I have started my list with cleaning the out the washing machine and tumble dryer. I really don’t know which I dislike most... cleaning off the black slime that builds up in the powder drawer or cleaning out the fluff accumulation from the dryer which requires me to have done a full set of yoga stretches so from a kneeling position, I can reach right behind the condensing unit to get to gunk that should have been trapped by the filter.
> 
> @Mystic_Queen sending healing vibes your way. Please make sure your rest as much as possible... not just when your body forces you to do so. Take care


Eeek I have to say it’s the washing machine draw that I hate more. Now I don’t put powder in the draw lol I put it straight in the drum.
And yes I’m resting. Never slept so much. I get up. Well drag myself up feed tort then go back to bed


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. Weather seems to be the topic these days. We’ve had lots of rain these days, in fact it is pouring down right now! Parts of Maryland got upwards of 4 inches in a few hours. Flooding too since everything is saturated. Ogh, it’s nasty humid too.
> 
> Of course....perfect for our Sully. During yesterday‘s rain, Sully was outside knee deep in water, chowing down on grass like it was newly invented. With rain, comes the humidity..
> 
> View attachment 303318


Weather in U.K i don’t think has ever been so high temp wise. Yesterday it hit 105f where I am. I’ve never known it to be so warm. Well hot. 
I couldn’t sit outside for long as the air felt so so heavy. We haven’t had any storms where I am. But I know other parts of U.K have had thundery showers. We don’t get good storms. A couple of rumbles a flash or two then that’s it it’s over. Clears air a little. But then in an hour or so it’s heavy and humid again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And it rains !


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Greek tort is a spur thigh isn’t it? A new post someone saying flaky skin near eye. I found care sheet for Greek tort says spur thigh in brackets. I hope I’ve given right one. Is this the correct sheet link for a spur thigh?


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/greek-tortoise-testudo-graeca-care-sheet-overview.87146/


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> Greek tort is a spur thigh isn’t it? A new post someone saying flaky skin near eye. I found care sheet for Greek tort says spur thigh in brackets. I hope I’ve given right one. Is this the correct sheet link for a spur thigh?
> 
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/greek-tortoise-testudo-graeca-care-sheet-overview.87146/


Ok scrap that Link don’t work for me.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> And it rains !


Wow. Looks amazing tho. I wanna come and dance in the rain ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Greek tort is a spur thigh isn’t it? A new post someone saying flaky skin near eye. I found care sheet for Greek tort says spur thigh in brackets. I hope I’ve given right one. Is this the correct sheet link for a spur thigh?
> 
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/greek-tortoise-testudo-graeca-care-sheet-overview.87146/


Yes, _Testudo graeca, _like my Tidgy is the Greek tortoise also sometimes called the spur-thighed tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynoon, Raunchy Roommates! 
Today is International Left Handers Day. 
Hmm. 
No party for me today.
Anyone?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, _Testudo graeca, _like my Tidgy is the Greek tortoise also sometimes called the spur-thighed tortoise.


Can you find a care sheet? I can’t find a link that works. 
someone’s put a post up about flaky skin near the eye.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Raunchy Roommates!
> Today is International Left Handers Day.
> Hmm.
> No party for me today.
> Anyone?


Nope no party for me either. I’m right handed. But my son and daughter are both lefty’s


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Greek Tortoise Care Guide


The Greek Tortoise Care Guide (Testudo graeca ssp) Chris Leone HermanniHaven.com GardenStateTortoise.com theTurtleRoom.com THIS CARE-SHEET IS DETAILED FOR A REASON. READ IT THOROUGHLY BEFORE PROCEEDING WITH OBTAINING A TORTOISE. Moroccan tortoise (Testudo graeca marokkensis) Introduction...




www.tortoiseforum.org






Mystic_Queen said:


> Can you find a care sheet? I can’t find a link that works.
> someone’s put a post up about flaky skin near the eye.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Greek Tortoise Care Guide
> 
> 
> The Greek Tortoise Care Guide (Testudo graeca ssp) Chris Leone HermanniHaven.com GardenStateTortoise.com theTurtleRoom.com THIS CARE-SHEET IS DETAILED FOR A REASON. READ IT THOROUGHLY BEFORE PROCEEDING WITH OBTAINING A TORTOISE. Moroccan tortoise (Testudo graeca marokkensis) Introduction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


Thank you


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Thursday!


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> Greek tort is a spur thigh isn’t it? A new post someone saying flaky skin near eye. I found care sheet for Greek tort says spur thigh in brackets. I hope I’ve given right one. Is this the correct sheet link for a spur thigh?
> 
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/greek-tortoise-testudo-graeca-care-sheet-overview.87146/


Flaky skin is just old skin peeling off.

All animals shed skin. Snakes do it tidily in one go, humans do it in tiny pieces that become house dust and torts do it in patches looking downright tatty at times.

Advise to leave well alone. No potions or treatment required. It will rub off as the tort goes about its business. I had a Greek for well over 40 years. Leave well alone


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

JoesMum said:


> Flaky skin is just old skin peeling off.
> 
> All animals shed skin. Snakes do it tidily in one go, humans do it in tiny pieces that become house dust and torts do it in patches looking downright tatty at times.
> 
> Advise to leave well alone. No potions or treatment required. It will rub off as the tort goes about its business. I had a Greek for well over 40 years. Leave well alone


Yep I didn’t think it was anything to worry about. I knew they shed. But wasn’t sure how it worked with a tort. I have read posts about it on here. Some people say soaking helps with when the skin is peeling which is why I mentioned about soaking. As I know a lot of people on here say soaking is a problem solver for a fair few issues torts can face.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yep, soaking is the answer to a lot of tort problems out there, it’s like a magical remedy for them.?


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yep I didn’t think it was anything to worry about. I knew they shed. But wasn’t sure how it worked with a tort. I have read posts about it on here. Some people say soaking helps with when the skin is peeling which is why I mentioned about soaking. As I know a lot of people on here say soaking is a problem solver for a fair few issues torts can face.


Soaking is a waste of time for shedding skin.

The skin being shed is already dead and just needs to peel away naturally. If pulled it might tear away new skin too.

Soaks are for hydration and should always be done frequently 
- in hot conditions 
- if the tort can’t or won’t soak itself, 
- when the tort is very young 
- when the tort is sick
- when the tort isn’t eating for any reason.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Soaking is a waste of time for shedding skin.
> 
> The skin being shed is already dead and just needs to peel away naturally. If pulled it might tear away new skin too.
> Soaks are for hydration and should always be done frequently in hot conditions if the tort can’t or won’t soak itself, when the tort is very young or sick and when the tort isn’t eating for any reason.


Isn‘t soaking also used for tortoises who are really dry? Or is that just a myth?


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Isn‘t soaking also used for tortoises who are really dry? Or is that just a myth?


Really dry as in dehydrated not really dry as in shedding skin. Skin is shed a s anatural process. There’s nothing wrong.

We have oils in our skin and skin can get dry of those oils... moisturiser, not water, helps that.

Tortoises don’t have oily skin.

Some people recommend rubbing oil into the shell and/or skin of a tort. This brings them up like a piece of varnished wood, but is cosmetic at best and potentially blocking the natural pores in the shell at worst. I actively discourage it.

The old boys like my Joe and the tortoise in that thread look good with their natural matt finish as acquired through years of rubbing through things.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Really dry as in dehydrated not really dry as in shedding skin. Skin is shed a s anatural process. There’s nothing wrong.
> 
> We have oils in our skin and skin can get dry of those oils... moisturiser, not water, helps that.
> 
> Tortoises don’t have oily skin.
> 
> Some people recommend rubbing oil into the shell and/or skin of a tort. This brings them up like a piece of varnished wood, but is cosmetic at best and potentially blocking the natural pores in the shell at worst. I actively discourage it.
> 
> The old boys like my Joe and the tortoise in that thread look good with their natural matt finish as acquired through years of rubbing through things.


Yes I don’t use the coconut oil either, I don’t think they need any shine up. They are beautiful just the way they are. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> No I ended up in hospital on oxygen. A drip. Antibiotics and steroids to open my lungs.
> I feel better than I did


I’m glad your feeling better and hopefully the worst is over for you. I’ll be praying. Hugs!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Isn‘t soaking also used for tortoises who are really dry? Or is that just a myth?


I thought so too now curious


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yes I don’t use the coconut oil either, I don’t think they need any shine up. They are beautiful just the way they are. ?


I won’t be using the coconut oil either. 
like you say they are beautiful as they are so why add a shine when they don’t need it.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I’m glad your feeling better and hopefully the worst is over for you. I’ll be praying. Hugs!


Thank you. Hugs to you too ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

JoesMum said:


> Really dry as in dehydrated not really dry as in shedding skin. Skin is shed a s anatural process. There’s nothing wrong.
> 
> We have oils in our skin and skin can get dry of those oils... moisturiser, not water, helps that.
> 
> Tortoises don’t have oily skin.
> 
> Some people recommend rubbing oil into the shell and/or skin of a tort. This brings them up like a piece of varnished wood, but is cosmetic at best and potentially blocking the natural pores in the shell at worst. I actively discourage it.
> 
> The old boys like my Joe and the tortoise in that thread look good with their natural matt finish as acquired through years of rubbing through things.


So when our torts shed is it best to avoid soaking while they are shedding?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> So when our torts shed is it best to avoid soaking while they are shedding?


No continue with regular soaking, it just won’t help the shedding but soaking won‘t hurt it either.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Raunchy Roommates!
> Today is International Left Handers Day.
> Hmm.
> No party for me today.
> Anyone?


I must be on a roll... TODAYS MY DAY!!! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No continue with regular soaking, it just won’t help the shedding but soaking won‘t hurt it either.


Ahhh ok. Atleast I know when pumpkin starts shedding


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’m going back to sleep for a bit see you all later. Stay safe have fun and have a great day ??


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> So when our torts shed is it best to avoid soaking while they are shedding?


No. Soak as usual. Don’t do anything different. 

Water will take oils off your skin, but there aren’t any to remove from a tort.

What I am trying to say is that there is no point recommending soaking for skin shedding because it does nothing. It’s not harmful, but it’s not helpful. Inexperienced people will start assuming you HAVE to do things when actually they’re completely unnecessary.

Recommend soaking a tortoise for the reasons given above


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I must be on a roll... TODAYS MY DAY!!! ?


POINTS ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I use lard on Tidgy. Or chip fat. That's why she's so dark and shiny.  

(not really, DON'T DO IT! ?)


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I use lard on Tidgy. Or chip fat. That's why she's so dark and shiny.
> 
> (not really, DON'T DO IT! ?)


The baked bean substrate is the real answer to Tidgy’s glowing health though!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> The baked bean substrate is the real answer to Tidgy’s glowing health though!


Indeed, that's been proven successful with several tortoises.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Raunchy Roommates!
> Today is International Left Handers Day.
> Hmm.
> No party for me today.
> Anyone?


Not for me. I'm right handed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The flooding of rain has stopped for the morning, possibly more to follow this afternoon. If I had a fancy crystal clear pool with a lanai I’d for a moment think I was transported to southern Florida. Hot, hazy, humid. Now sunny.

My newly-started Florida bred cactus pads (courtesy of @Ray--Opo ) are growing like gang busters. Our recent wave of thundershowers have dumped many inches of rain on them. I guess they love their showers. New growth has been phenomenal. Our Sully too thinks it’s in paradise. High humidity, sunshine, warm temps all coupled with a snuggly nightbox to pass the night away. Tortoise dreams?

Cactus Pix



Sully Hanging Out Waiting for Just the Right Time to Emerge


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. Weather seems to be the topic these days. We’ve had lots of rain these days, in fact it is pouring down right now! Parts of Maryland got upwards of 4 inches in a few hours. Flooding too since everything is saturated. Ogh, it’s nasty humid too.
> 
> Of course....perfect for our Sully. During yesterday‘s rain, Sully was outside knee deep in water, chowing down on grass like it was newly invented. With rain, comes the humidity..
> 
> View attachment 303318


That's so funny. Leave it to a tortoise to make lemonade out of lemons.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> She's a clever girl.


Yea dig the heck out of Dodge...


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Raunchy Roommates!
> Today is International Left Handers Day.
> Hmm.
> No party for me today.
> Anyone?


Well since I can still use my lefty I think I'll celebrate anyway.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Well since I can still use my lefty I think I'll celebrate anyway.?


Why not indeed?
I'll try using my left foot.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I can bat lefty and hit tennis balls okay left! Enjoy your day y’all have made a few things mainstream! Ryobi cordless saw is left handed so the blade is on the left side and it is so easy to use!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Flaky skin is just old skin peeling off.
> 
> All animals shed skin. Snakes do it tidily in one go, humans do it in tiny pieces that become house dust and torts do it in patches looking downright tatty at times.
> 
> Advise to leave well alone. No potions or treatment required. It will rub off as the tort goes about its business. I had a Greek for well over 40 years. Leave well alone


Yes but I have to say I did something about it once or twice. I used a tiny pair of manicure scissors and trimmed the dead skin where it couldn't poke Sapphire in the eye anymore.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why not indeed?
> I'll try using my left foot.


What if you have 2 left feet like me? I do carry a button to call for help if necessary.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> What if you have 2 left feet like me? I do carry a button to call for help if necessary.?


Hmmm. 
It probably depends on whether you have two right hands.


----------



## Cathie G

I am phoneless. I got so fed up I returned it and I hate using a computer. It sucks. I feel like I have 2 right hands today instead of all four going left just for today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I am phoneless. I got so fed up I returned it and I hate using a computer. It sucks. I feel like I have 2 right hands today instead of all four going left just for today.


I'm the reverse. 
I love my laptop and hate using wifey's phone thing. 
I'm going to count my hands and feet again, i think. 
I got confused with all these numbers.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm the reverse.
> I love my laptop and hate using wifey's phone thing.
> I'm going to count my hands and feet again, i think.
> I got confused with all these numbers.


There's something about an android phone that I've always been able to eventually figure them out for no more then I do. That's why I took the one I just bought back. Today was the last day I could have returned it. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get one that works for me. I can understand why you would rather use a computer for what you do. I'll use one for things like more information then what I'm getting on my phone though. But I have to kick and drag myself to do it. Also I have backup to bug you guys and gals until I get a new phone.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Raunchy Roommates!
> Today is International Left Handers Day.
> Hmm.
> No party for me today.
> Anyone?


I have a left hand. I think that should count.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I have a left hand. I think that should count.


Good try.
-1


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm going to count my hands and feet again, i think.
> I got confused with all these numbers.


After all, what's a few million years, between friends?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> After all, what's a few million years, between friends?


The Pliocene, i expect.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> There's something about an android phone that I've always been able to eventually figure them out for no more then I do. That's why I took the one I just bought back. Today was the last day I could have returned it. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get one that works for me. I can understand why you would rather use a computer for what you do. I'll use one for things like more information then what I'm getting on my phone though. But I have to kick and drag myself to do it. Also I have backup to bug you guys and gals until I get a new phone.


My daughter loathes her android and is switching back to iPhone once she has saved some money.

Her brother, being a designer, loves Apple Mac and hates Windows. He also loathes iPhone and loves Android


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Pliocene, i expect.


I ised to love playing with plasticene when I was young. That was a few million years ago


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning. Just before we went to bed last night the government advised against all travel to France which meant our travel insurance wouldn’t pay of we got sock there which means we can’t go next Friday.

It could have been worse, we could have been planning to leave at 5.30am today not the following week.

Anyhow, two weeks sunshine, cheese and wine celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary has now been replaced by a week at the British seaside! Just about sums up 2020 ?

I’m just off to feed baby birds. Not aee you after my shift


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I can send you the recipe if you would like ?


yes please.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> No I ended up in hospital on oxygen. A drip. Antibiotics and steroids to open my lungs.
> I feel better than I did


Oh no. Are you back at home now? that is very bad news, please don't leave us. I LIKE you!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm going to try and post again. I made the Jumbo's.
> View attachment 303247


ooohhh That looks scrumptious.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I’ve been sleeping on an off. The heat isn’t helping. Fever is up and down. But not as high as it was when I was rushed to hospital.
> it was 41.1 I collapsed in kitchen. Neighbours saw me on the floor luckily and raised the alarm and called paramedics.
> I was shoved on a drip, antibiotics. Oxygen and a steroid to open my lungs as I couldn’t breath I was kept in for couple days which is why I haven’t been on here much. I got given a purple inhaler when I was discharged and some headache medication. I tried to jump on other day but signal wasn’t great and my phone kept disconnecting from my data.
> consultant said I'll feel sleepy which is normal. Mentioned about when we sleep our bodies are healing. But When I wake I feel like I’ve had all energy sucked out of me. And find it hard to move.
> it took me almost an hour to prepare pumpkins food. I had to sit on a dining chair near worktop in kitchen to do it. Standing for long periods of time at one go I just can’t do. I feel like I’m going to fall.
> I feel better than I did tho. Which I guess is a good thing. I was told it’s going to take time to feel normal again. This virus is horrible. I wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy.


Oh I am so sorry Your Majesty. Lucky your neighbors did see you. Was it Amy's husband who saw you or a different neighbor?

Please please take it easy and don't push yourself. You need to get better first before you go and change the world.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's just gone 1 a.m. so time for me to try to get some sleep.
> Nos Da to you all and take care.


Sleep well Lyn, not see you on the upside when you wake up. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Good morning everybody. The current Phoenix temperature at 4:30 in the morning is 90° and it is expected to make 114 today with no rain. I hope everybody has a lovely, healthy, and productive day today.


Shame I feel for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And it rains !


Aaaah I love the sound of rain.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Raunchy Roommates!
> Today is International Left Handers Day.
> Hmm.
> No party for me today.
> Anyone?


Nope Sorry. I am totally right.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning. Just before we went to bed last night the government advised against all travel to France which meant our travel insurance wouldn’t pay of we got sock there which means we can’t go next Friday.
> 
> It could have been worse, we could have been planning to leave at 5.30am today not the following week.
> 
> Anyhow, two weeks sunshine, cheese and wine celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary has now been replaced by a week at the British seaside! Just about sums up 2020 ?
> 
> I’m just off to feed baby birds. Not aee you after my shift


Oh no, That sucks. And Congratulations on surviving 30 years of marriage.


----------



## CarolM

Well All caught up again and good Afternoon everyone.

Normally I go walking during my lunch hour, but today I am so sleepy that I think I will take a nap during lunch rather.

So I will chat again a little later. I need to go and get 40 winks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I ised to love playing with plasticene when I was young. That was a few million years ago


No, that's Pleistocene.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Righteous Roommates! 
Today is World Lizard Day! 
Here's one of the guys who lives in my fossil room.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> yes please.


Here it is @CarolM


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Righteous Roommates!
> Today is World Lizard Day!
> Here's one of the guys who lives in my fossil room.
> View attachment 303428


Yayyyy, here are the two who live in my house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy, here are the two who live in my house.
> 
> View attachment 303434
> 
> 
> View attachment 303436


Lovely!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Righteous Roommates!
> Today is World Lizard Day!
> Here's one of the guys who lives in my fossil room.
> View attachment 303428


A Mediterranean house gecko! 

Back in November, a freshly hatched one dropped from the ceiling onto my other half's desk while he was at the office, and it promptly ran under his keyboard. Long story short, this is a house gecko, not an office gecko, and besides it's not native to Florida... So he brought it home. Escher has been a captive resident of our household ever since.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think even @Tom would give two thumb‘s up to the Heat & Humidity in our Sully’s outside night box right now. Sully spent most of yesterday just hanging out - half in & half out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> A Mediterranean house gecko!
> 
> Back in November, a freshly hatched one dropped from the ceiling onto my other half's desk while he was at the office, and it promptly ran under his keyboard. Long story short, this is a house gecko, not an office gecko, and besides it's not native to Florida... So he brought it home. Escher has been a captive resident of our household ever since.


My little colony sleep in my lab during the day and go outside over the walls at night. 
They are safe in my lab,as the Moroccans consider them evil and hit them with slippers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here is a photo of dear Sabine's resting place :
> View attachment 303087
> 
> Thanks to her partner for this.
> He also has kindly informed me of the animals.
> Some cats are at the local animal shelter, others have gone to friends. The dogs, too.
> The Greek tortoises are at the animal shelter. The Redfoots are with a friend who is a tortoise and turtle expert in Wuppertal.
> The sulcatas have gone to an animal park in North-Rhine-Westphalia. The Aldabras are "in a real tortoise paradise" in Bavaria near Nuremburg. The guy there is a real tortoise freak whose animals live better than he does.


Thank you for the pic. The other day I went back in my content to listen Sabine singing the song I requested from her. Crazy by Pasty Cline. She will be missed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it could be the
> Padlooper tortoise, or it's other name is parrot beaked tortoise.


Thanks I will ask.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> The flooding of rain has stopped for the morning, possibly more to follow this afternoon. If I had a fancy crystal clear pool with a lanai I’d for a moment think I was transported to southern Florida. Hot, hazy, humid. Now sunny.
> 
> My newly-started Florida bred cactus pads (courtesy of @Ray--Opo ) are growing like gang busters. Our recent wave of thundershowers have dumped many inches of rain on them. I guess they love their showers. New growth has been phenomenal. Our Sully too thinks it’s in paradise. High humidity, sunshine, warm temps all coupled with a snuggly nightbox to pass the night away. Tortoise dreams?
> 
> Cactus Pix
> View attachment 303351
> 
> 
> Sully Hanging Out Waiting for Just the Right Time to Emerge
> View attachment 303352


Wow the cactus are doing great. I have a few cactus that are taking off and I have a few of the bigger ones that are not. Just as long as Opo has young pads life is good. Sully looks very content.


----------



## Zoeclare

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow the cactus are doing great. I have a few cactus that are taking off and I have a few of the bigger ones that are not. Just as long as Opo has young pads life is good. Sully looks very content.


This is a silly question but I'm new to cactuses! Do you snap the young pads off or wait for them to fall?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Zoeclare said:


> This is a silly question but I'm new to cactuses! Do you snap the young pads off or wait for them to fall?



Snap away... they shouldn't ever fall off on their own. I think I’ll let this lot grow & grow this Summer. Bring them inside to our sunroom/conservatory for Winter. In Spring repot to give them more room. Right now, I’m enjoying all of the new growth.


----------



## Zoeclare

Maro2Bear said:


> Snap away... they shouldn't ever fall off on their own. I think I’ll let this lot grow & grow this Summer. Bring them inside to our sunroom/conservatory for Winter. In Spring repot to give them more room. Right now, I’m enjoying all of the new growth.
> 
> View attachment 303448


That looks amazing! Here's mine ?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not ignoring all your posts. Please know, I read and enjoyed each and every one of them. But my computer's in the shop and I just don't like to hunt and peck with a stylus on my Kindle!

I truly enjoy being part of this group ***Yvonne turns to the side and mumbles, ". . . of weirdos!" ***


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not ignoring all your posts. Please know, I read and enjoyed each and every one of them. But my computer's in the shop and I just don't like to hunt and peck with a stylus on my Kindle!
> 
> I truly enjoy being part of this group ***Yvonne turns to the side and mumbles, ". . . of weirdos!" ***


Yvonne being perfectly normal, of course.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning. Just before we went to bed last night the government advised against all travel to France which meant our travel insurance wouldn’t pay of we got sock there which means we can’t go next Friday.
> 
> It could have been worse, we could have been planning to leave at 5.30am today not the following week.
> 
> Anyhow, two weeks sunshine, cheese and wine celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary has now been replaced by a week at the British seaside! Just about sums up 2020 ?
> 
> I’m just off to feed baby birds. Not aee you after my shift


Celebrating 30 years would make anyplace special and the seaside is nothing to sneeze at, right?? ?. Seriously, that sucks that you had to change your plans but CONGRATULATIONS on your anniversary.. I always look forward to not seeing you after your day at the rescue


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not ignoring all your posts. Please know, I read and enjoyed each and every one of them. But my computer's in the shop and I just don't like to hunt and peck with a stylus on my Kindle!
> 
> I truly enjoy being part of this group ***Yvonne turns to the side and mumbles, ". . . of weirdos!" ***


I’m proud to be a weirdo!!!! LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon all Happy Friday and well wishes for the weekend..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Are you back at home now? that is very bad news, please don't leave us. I LIKE you!!


I’m home yes. I’m not leaving I promise ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh I am so sorry Your Majesty. Lucky your neighbors did see you. Was it Amy's husband who saw you or a different neighbor?
> 
> Please please take it easy and don't push yourself. You need to get better first before you go and change the world.


My other neighbours. Amy is my adoptee brothers wife. 
I was very lucky. He and Sandra was in garden cutting hedge they was saying and saw me when they climbed the ladder to cut top of conifers


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> My other neighbours. Amy is my adoptee brothers wife.
> I was very lucky. He and Sandra was in garden cutting hedge they was saying and saw me when they climbed the ladder to cut top of conifers


That was not luck. It was meant to be.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> A Mediterranean house gecko!
> 
> Back in November, a freshly hatched one dropped from the ceiling onto my other half's desk while he was at the office, and it promptly ran under his keyboard. Long story short, this is a house gecko, not an office gecko, and besides it's not native to Florida... So he brought it home. Escher has been a captive resident of our household ever since.


So where are the pics?


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> This is a silly question but I'm new to cactuses! Do you snap the young pads off or wait for them to fall?


I would assume you would snap it off.


----------



## Zoeclare

CarolM said:


> I would assume you would snap it off.


I think because my cactus is so skinny and sad looking I was trying to talk myself out of snapping one off!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not ignoring all your posts. Please know, I read and enjoyed each and every one of them. But my computer's in the shop and I just don't like to hunt and peck with a stylus on my Kindle!
> 
> I truly enjoy being part of this group ***Yvonne turns to the side and mumbles, ". . . of weirdos!" ***


We enjoy having you here too ( I whisper to Heather, She is just like us, even though she won't admit it. )


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> My daughter loathes her android and is switching back to iPhone once she has saved some money.
> 
> Her brother, being a designer, loves Apple Mac and hates Windows. He also loathes iPhone and loves Android


I got a new one today and managed to get it activated. It was crazy because of the pandemic. It's different but I think I'll get along with this phone. It's a Moto. I like a larger phone for the feel in my hand but... My carrier even dropped my monthly bill by $10. I'm not having issues getting used to it either. I did like my LG though.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> A Mediterranean house gecko!
> 
> Back in November, a freshly hatched one dropped from the ceiling onto my other half's desk while he was at the office, and it promptly ran under his keyboard. Long story short, this is a house gecko, not an office gecko, and besides it's not native to Florida... So he brought it home. Escher has been a captive resident of our household ever since.


That's funny. I would have too with the little anole hanging out at Lowe's in Ohio. I just didn't have a way to get him home safely. I was hoping he'd just hang out on the bromiliad and sneak home safely with someone.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> ooohhh That looks scrumptious.


It was a light veggie meal and helped me a lot. Mushrooms and cheese in a thick pasta with marinara sauce.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not ignoring all your posts. Please know, I read and enjoyed each and every one of them. But my computer's in the shop and I just don't like to hunt and peck with a stylus on my Kindle!
> 
> I truly enjoy being part of this group ***Yvonne turns to the side and mumbles, ". . . of weirdos!" ***


??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That was not luck. It was meant to be.


I agree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> It was a light veggie meal and helped me a lot. Mushrooms and cheese in a thick pasta with marinara sauce.


Points!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For our UK environmentalists. Help stop the proposed badger cull soon to happen in Derbyshire.



${page~title}


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m proud to be a weirdo!!!! LOL


I resemble that remark...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Zoeclare said:


> This is a silly question but I'm new to cactuses! Do you snap the young pads off or wait for them to fall?


Depending on the age of your tortoise. If a young tortoise pick them when they are still soft. It is easier for them to eat. My sully is 3 and I pic the young pads. Wait till they grow fairly large but before they turn a darker green. Very few just fail off. If your plant is getting to big. You can take a section off and wait for the fresh cut to scab over before replanting. I had a pad that fell off and left it lay there for a week. When I picked it up the whole side laying on the ground started rooting.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not for me. I'm right handed.


I am left handed. Thank God it's the only hand I have. If I would have tried to learn everything right handed. I would have had a harder time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I thought I posted this earlier but I can't find it. Sorry if it's a repost.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> For our UK environmentalists. Help stop the proposed badger cull soon to happen in Derbyshire.
> 
> 
> 
> ${page~title}


Seems like a messy situation all the way around there. There are family farms in the UK that are suffering too, losing bloodlines and quite possibly the future of the farms themselves. Bovine tuberculosis outbreaks aren't fun to deal with in any species.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Darn raccoons! I’m pretty sure our family of raccoons have now decided that the four hummingbird feeders on our front porch are full of sweet nectar for them to enjoy as late night snacks. Three nights in a row now, one or two or more of our hummer feeders have been knocked, pulled, stretched and emptied! Has to be coons! Time to set up the night time camera and capture these bad actors in action, Thieves!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morneynoon, Roommates. 

Today is World Relaxation Day! 
Almost as good as Lazy Day, I like this one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn raccoons! I’m pretty sure our family of raccoons have now decided that the four hummingbird feeders on our front porch are full of sweet nectar for them to enjoy as late night snacks. Three nights in a row now, one or two or more of our hummer feeders have been knocked, pulled, stretched and emptied! Has to be coons! Time to set up the night time camera and capture these bad actors in action, Thieves!


When I lived in northern Michigan. In the spring we had problems with bears getting into our bird feeders. Once their natural food started growing ( berries etc.) They would quit coming around. Never once did they get in my trash. I only saw 3 raccoons my whole time up there. We also had snowshoe rabbits but they disappeared. I truly believe the coyotes depleted them. We had tons of deer and turkeys though.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morneynoon, Roommates.
> 
> Today is World Relaxation Day!
> Almost as good as Lazy Day, I like this one.


Goodmorning Adam, thanks for World Relaxation Day. I just got done with Lazy Day. I extended Lazy Day here in the U.S.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning Adam, thanks for World Relaxation Day. I just got done with Lazy Day. I extended Lazy Day here in the U.S.?


Why not, indeed?
I think I'll extend World Relaxation Day until National Lazy Day comes round again.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good morning my CDR family ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good morning my CDR family ???


Mornin', Kat. 
Feeling a tad better?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For our UK environmentalists. Help stop the proposed badger cull soon to happen in Derbyshire.
> 
> 
> 
> ${page~title}


Thanks Mark. It makes me mad! I'll be signing it and I'm sure my sister in nearby Leics will be going there to try to upset their plans by removing the peanuts they use to trap them, and sitting near the setts.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Seems like a messy situation all the way around there. There are family farms in the UK that are suffering too, losing bloodlines and quite possibly the future of the farms themselves. Bovine tuberculosis outbreaks aren't fun to deal with in any species.


I agree BTB is bad news for farmers but there isn't any real evidence that culling badgers is reducing the infection in cattle and some of the blame has to lie with some of the farmers bad practices as well. It's a very controversial subject.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Mark. It makes me mad! I'll be signing it and I'm sure my sister in nearby Leics will be going there to try to upset their plans by removing the peanuts they use to trap them, and sitting near the setts.


Don't they have an oral vaccine for bovine TH that can be used on the badgers? I thought they did trials on it around 2011-2012.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't they have an oral vaccine for bovine TH that can be used on the badgers? I thought they did trials on it around 2011-2012.


Many areas are vaccinating but it's not nationwide yet. The government is supposed to be phasing out badger culling but sadly it wont happen before hundreds more are shot. I don't know why it has to be phased rather than just stopped.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon CDRers hope you are all enjoying a good weekend so far.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I agree BTB is bad news for farmers but there isn't any real evidence that culling badgers is reducing the infection in cattle and some of the blame has to lie with some of the farmers bad practices as well. It's a very complicated and emotive subject.


I get that. I guess part of me was hoping that after everything the UK had been through, after BSE and FMD, that maybe the powers that be would have learned more than they did.


----------



## Lyn W

It's quite chilly here today compared to a few days ago, but it's a very welcome drop in temps. Lola has ventured outside but didn't stay too long today and headed straight back into his heated hide. I have to go and find a heap of weeds for him now - he really is eating me out of house and home! See you later,


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Seems like a messy situation all the way around there. There are family farms in the UK that are suffering too, losing bloodlines and quite possibly the future of the farms themselves. Bovine tuberculosis outbreaks aren't fun to deal with in any species.


It’s a very messy situation. Culling isn’t the answer. Vaccination of cattle is.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon CDRers hope you are all enjoying a good weekend so far.


I am because I just realized today that Dilly is 11 years old. A vet tech informed me. I guess time flies when you're having fun. I knew he was a senior cat but never did the math. Where did the time go? I should have known because I've had Sapphire 13 years. So it's been an enlightening day.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I am because I just realized today that Dilly is 11 years old. A vet tech informed me. I guess time flies when you're having fun. I knew he was a senior cat but never did the math. Where did the time go? I should have known because I've had Sapphire 13 years. So it's been an enlightening day.


And I do have to say I've been reading a bit about Elsmere and Greenland the past few days. I don't even want to say all that I was reading.?


----------



## Lokkje

As a lot of you know I lost my beloved dog just a little short of three weeks ago. Funny how things turn out, but I took in a very troubled dog who was so frightened that at the animal welfare league no one could touch her and she was hiding in a corner shaking. Their behavioral trainer had taken her home and was trying to work with her but she was struggling. There are three pictures here. The first is when they put her in the back of my pick up truck and I had never even touched her because she wouldn’t allow it. That was yesterday. The second was last night when I was going to bed. The last is right now as she’s lying next to me. In the first her name was Summer. My nephew renamed her Mookie because he thought she look like a cow and a Oreo cookie. My has she changed!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> As a lot of you know I lost my beloved dog just a little short of three weeks ago. Funny how things turn out, but I took in a very troubled dog who was so frightened that at the animal welfare league no one could touch her and she was hiding in a corner shaking. Their behavioral trainer had taken her home and was trying to work with her but she was struggling. There are three pictures here. The first is when they put her in the back of my pick up truck and I had never even touched her because she wouldn’t allow it. That was yesterday. The second was last night when I was going to bed. The last is right now as she’s lying next to me. In the first her name was Summer. My nephew renamed her Mookie because he thought she look like a cow and a Oreo cookie. My has she changed!


You're making me tear up a little bit here, Doc. 
I'm SO HAPPY for you and Mookie... and that you found EACH OTHER! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> As a lot of you know I lost my beloved dog just a little short of three weeks ago. Funny how things turn out, but I took in a very troubled dog who was so frightened that at the animal welfare league no one could touch her and she was hiding in a corner shaking. Their behavioral trainer had taken her home and was trying to work with her but she was struggling. There are three pictures here. The first is when they put her in the back of my pick up truck and I had never even touched her because she wouldn’t allow it. That was yesterday. The second was last night when I was going to bed. The last is right now as she’s lying next to me. In the first her name was Summer. My nephew renamed her Mookie because he thought she look like a cow and a Oreo cookie. My has she changed!


Oh my! I love Mookie! Animals are so cool. I ended up with a 6 yr old Maine Coon cat who was so mean her people wanted her euthanized. I got her and for the next 3 months he was locked in a tort room because he attacked anybody. Now he is pretty mellow and getting to be affectionate. Plz keep us reminded about mooki9e


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> As a lot of you know I lost my beloved dog just a little short of three weeks ago. Funny how things turn out, but I took in a very troubled dog who was so frightened that at the animal welfare league no one could touch her and she was hiding in a corner shaking. Their behavioral trainer had taken her home and was trying to work with her but she was struggling. There are three pictures here. The first is when they put her in the back of my pick up truck and I had never even touched her because she wouldn’t allow it. That was yesterday. The second was last night when I was going to bed. The last is right now as she’s lying next to me. In the first her name was Summer. My nephew renamed her Mookie because he thought she look like a cow and a Oreo cookie. My has she changed!


That's so sweet. I can't wait to see her happy eyes in a few days.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lokkje said:


> As a lot of you know I lost my beloved dog just a little short of three weeks ago. Funny how things turn out, but I took in a very troubled dog who was so frightened that at the animal welfare league no one could touch her and she was hiding in a corner shaking. Their behavioral trainer had taken her home and was trying to work with her but she was struggling. There are three pictures here. The first is when they put her in the back of my pick up truck and I had never even touched her because she wouldn’t allow it. That was yesterday. The second was last night when I was going to bed. The last is right now as she’s lying next to me. In the first her name was Summer. My nephew renamed her Mookie because he thought she look like a cow and a Oreo cookie. My has she changed!


That is great. Mookie will finally have a great life.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That's so sweet. I can't wait to see her happy eyes in a few days.?


I'm glad you found a new baby to baby. It was funny when I found Dilly for my brother. I picked him brought him home. I do all of his care. But Dilly knew from the time he was a kitten that he's Joe's cat. My brother can't really talk but when he makes certain vocals the cat understands and cones. Looks like you found the same.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my! I love Mookie! Animals are so cool. I ended up with a 6 yr old Maine Coon cat who was so mean her people wanted her euthanized. I got her and for the next 3 months he was locked in a tort room because he attacked anybody. Now he is pretty mellow and getting to be affectionate. Plz keep us reminded about mooki9e


He, Simon the cat is he he not she and the reason he is so fearful is because he weighs 30 lbs. Here he is washing his belly


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Rampant Roommates!  
Today is National Joke Day.

A cowboy asked me if I could help him round up 18 cows. 
I said, "Yes, of course. That's 20 cows."


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> As a lot of you know I lost my beloved dog just a little short of three weeks ago. Funny how things turn out, but I took in a very troubled dog who was so frightened that at the animal welfare league no one could touch her and she was hiding in a corner shaking. Their behavioral trainer had taken her home and was trying to work with her but she was struggling. There are three pictures here. The first is when they put her in the back of my pick up truck and I had never even touched her because she wouldn’t allow it. That was yesterday. The second was last night when I was going to bed. The last is right now as she’s lying next to me. In the first her name was Summer. My nephew renamed her Mookie because he thought she look like a cow and a Oreo cookie. My has she changed!


You had a secret weapon- The fiercest of all the man killing breeds a Chihuahua, what dog could not feel safe with a gaurdian like that!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> He, Simon the cat is he he not she and the reason he is so fearful is because he weighs 30 lbs. Here he is washing his belly
> View attachment 303612


?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> As a lot of you know I lost my beloved dog just a little short of three weeks ago. Funny how things turn out, but I took in a very troubled dog who was so frightened that at the animal welfare league no one could touch her and she was hiding in a corner shaking. Their behavioral trainer had taken her home and was trying to work with her but she was struggling. There are three pictures here. The first is when they put her in the back of my pick up truck and I had never even touched her because she wouldn’t allow it. That was yesterday. The second was last night when I was going to bed. The last is right now as she’s lying next to me. In the first her name was Summer. My nephew renamed her Mookie because he thought she look like a cow and a Oreo cookie. My has she changed!
> 
> View attachment 303607
> View attachment 303609
> View attachment 303610


She just needed to know that she was 'home' and someone loves her! Tell your son, "Good Job!!!" on the naming.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, well it's morning to me I ust got up. I took @Tidgy's Dad advice and on National Relaxation Day.
Here is a pic of my son Jim. With the biggest king salmon that we have ever put on the boat. Wish I was there but now he gets to be the proud captain. It was caught this morning on lake Michigan.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, well it's morning to me I ust got up. I took @Tidgy's Dad advice and on National Relaxation Day.
> Here is a pic of my son Jim. With the biggest king salmon that we have ever put on the boat. Wish I was there but now he gets to be the proud captain. It was caught this morning on lake Michigan.
> View attachment 303634


I would and have got up way early to go catch MUCH smaller than that! Nice


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I would and have got up way early to go catch MUCH smaller than that! Nice


Heck, you were posting about poop at 3am Do you have a sleep problem? Come on, tell it to gramma


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, well it's morning to me I ust got up. I took @Tidgy's Dad advice and on National Relaxation Day.
> Here is a pic of my son Jim. With the biggest king salmon that we have ever put on the boat. Wish I was there but now he gets to be the proud captain. It was caught this morning on lake Michigan.
> View attachment 303634



wow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

UK Tree Alert!









A million trees, including 400,000 oaks, to be destroyed this week


Industry likened by grower to ‘a patient with long-term illness who has a heart attack’




www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Heck, you were posting about poop at 3am Do you have a sleep problem? Come on, tell it to gramma


Your 3 AM is my work start time on the East Coast!


----------



## Yvonne G

The Central Valley of California is having a heat wave. The power company will be doing rolling electricity shut downs. The temps, starting with today, are: 112,109,110,108,105,105,106,107,104,102,102,101,99 (F)

Our usual daily temps are upper 90's. And to top it off, it's partial cloudy, which means more humidity and the evaporative cooler doesn't work well.

Needless to say, I'm finished working outside for the day. I did 10 laps around the pasture, fed, watered and cleaned up after about 28 tortoises, hand watered about 75 potted plants, trimmed some branches over the walkway. I think I deserve to come in and observe the past two day's observances that I missed, right? What were they now? . . . lazy day and lazier day? yeah that's it! AND CHEESE!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> The Central Valley of California is having a heat wave. The power company will be doing rolling electricity shut downs. The temps, starting with today, are: 112,109,110,108,105,105,106,107,104,102,102,101,99 (F)
> 
> Our usual daily temps are upper 90's. And to top it off, it's partial cloudy, which means more humidity and the evaporative cooler doesn't work well.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm finished working outside for the day. I did 10 laps around the pasture, fed, watered and cleaned up after about 28 tortoises, hand watered about 75 potted plants, trimmed some branches over the walkway. I think I deserve to come in and observe the past two day's observances that I missed, right? What were they now? . . . lazy day and lazier day? yeah that's it! AND CHEESE!!!


You should get an Olympic medal. And any excuse to do those days makes me say cheese.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Heck, you were posting about poop at 3am Do you have a sleep problem? Come on, tell it to gramma


You should have seen his Christmas card...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, well it's morning to me I ust got up. I took @Tidgy's Dad advice and on National Relaxation Day.
> Here is a pic of my son Jim. With the biggest king salmon that we have ever put on the boat. Wish I was there but now he gets to be the proud captain. It was caught this morning on lake Michigan.
> View attachment 303634


That's a lot of salmon steaks on the grill. Yummy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I would and have got up way early to go catch MUCH smaller than that! Nice


Thanks I am sure my son is proud. That is a Master Angler fish for Michigan. When you fish the morning on lake Michigan you need to be on the water and putting lines out predawn. So that means you better get up at 4am.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> wow!


I am waiting for the length and weight. He has to take it to the local tackle shop. They have a certified scale. Then my son can get it certified for a Master Angler award in Michigan.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's a lot of salmon steaks on the grill. Yummy.


Forsure! He will steak it from the head to where the ribcage ends. Then fillet and skin the rest back to the tail.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

hi everyone. How are we all?
sorry I’ve not been on I’ve slept a lot over over last couple of days.
pumpkin doing good. 121g and growing ?.
I’m doing ok. Feeling better. Started to eat a bit more. 
Tried doing some cleaning. Only hoovered my rug and felt like I did a ten mile hike ?.

weather here been awful today. Non stop raining. Had some thunder and lightning earlier but that’s stopped now and just have heavy rain ?.
Anyway I’ll stop ranting on but hope your all ok ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> hi everyone. How are we all?
> sorry I’ve not been on I’ve slept a lot over over last couple of days.
> pumpkin doing good. 121g and growing ?.
> I’m doing ok. Feeling better. Started to eat a bit more.
> Tried doing some cleaning. Only hoovered my rug and felt like I did a ten mile hike ?.
> 
> weather here been awful today. Non stop raining. Had some thunder and lightning earlier but that’s stopped now and just have heavy rain ?.
> Anyway I’ll stop ranting on but hope your all ok ??


Ooooh, she’s growing nicely. It’s raining here too, but just a light drizzle not anything terrible. Good to hear you‘re feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, well it's morning to me I ust got up. I took @Tidgy's Dad advice and on National Relaxation Day.
> Here is a pic of my son Jim. With the biggest king salmon that we have ever put on the boat. Wish I was there but now he gets to be the proud captain. It was caught this morning on lake Michigan.
> View attachment 303634


Wow, that is huge. I tried going salmon fishing once, caught some but not anything that big.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The Central Valley of California is having a heat wave. The power company will be doing rolling electricity shut downs. The temps, starting with today, are: 112,109,110,108,105,105,106,107,104,102,102,101,99 (F)
> 
> Our usual daily temps are upper 90's. And to top it off, it's partial cloudy, which means more humidity and the evaporative cooler doesn't work well.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm finished working outside for the day. I did 10 laps around the pasture, fed, watered and cleaned up after about 28 tortoises, hand watered about 75 potted plants, trimmed some branches over the walkway. I think I deserve to come in and observe the past two day's observances that I missed, right? What were they now? . . . lazy day and lazier day? yeah that's it! AND CHEESE!!!


POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> You should get an Olympic medal. And any excuse to do those days makes me say cheese.?


POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> The Central Valley of California is having a heat wave. The power company will be doing rolling electricity shut downs. The temps, starting with today, are: 112,109,110,108,105,105,106,107,104,102,102,101,99 (F)
> 
> Our usual daily temps are upper 90's. And to top it off, it's partial cloudy, which means more humidity and the evaporative cooler doesn't work well.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm finished working outside for the day. I did 10 laps around the pasture, fed, watered and cleaned up after about 28 tortoises, hand watered about 75 potted plants, trimmed some branches over the walkway. I think I deserve to come in and observe the past two day's observances that I missed, right? What were they now? . . . lazy day and lazier day? yeah that's it! AND CHEESE!!!


Normally I would feel bad for you, however, yesterday it was 97 degrees here in the lovely Willamette Valley of Oregon, and it is predicted to make it to the fearful heat over 100 today. When I went to open up the tort shed after church, it was 125 degrees in the shed, with a fan going and the window open. Yesterday with 2 air conditioners going it was 86 degrees in my dining room. And it's a road course today, Stock cars with 750 horse power going around sharp curves at 60. I think I'll have a nap


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! ! !


No no no...I'm a very cheesy person and I've never gotten points for it, but you gave them to the Nazi moderator??? FOUL!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Your 3 AM is my work start time on the East Coast!


oh duh (red faced)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> No no no...I'm a very cheesy person and I've never gotten points for it, but you gave them to the Nazi moderator??? FOUL!


POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! ! !


I wondered...haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I wondered...haha


Oh hurrah!


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> hi everyone. How are we all?
> sorry I’ve not been on I’ve slept a lot over over last couple of days.
> pumpkin doing good. 121g and growing ?.
> I’m doing ok. Feeling better. Started to eat a bit more.
> Tried doing some cleaning. Only hoovered my rug and felt like I did a ten mile hike ?.
> 
> weather here been awful today. Non stop raining. Had some thunder and lightning earlier but that’s stopped now and just have heavy rain ?.
> Anyway I’ll stop ranting on but hope your all ok ??


Even hoovering the rug is a major milestone.

Now stop doing chores and REST. You and pumpkin are all that’s important nkw. The rest will wait awhile


----------



## Ray--Opo

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Wow, that is huge. I tried going salmon fishing once, caught some but not anything that big.


Thanks, I am glad I didn't sell my boat when I sold my home in Michigan. It gives my son's the opportunity to still fish. Plus when I go up I can still fish. I was going to be a charter captain but life has changed. 
My son Jim wants to become a charter captain. We were going to do it together. So I will help him in his venture and live vicariously thru him.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Forsure! He will steak it from the head to where the ribcage ends. Then fillet and skin the rest back to the tail.


Salmon is also nice skin on. Skin side down oven fried... but that's a biggie. Woohoo!? Steaks for all.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> hi everyone. How are we all?
> sorry I’ve not been on I’ve slept a lot over over last couple of days.
> pumpkin doing good. 121g and growing ?.
> I’m doing ok. Feeling better. Started to eat a bit more.
> Tried doing some cleaning. Only hoovered my rug and felt like I did a ten mile hike ?.
> 
> weather here been awful today. Non stop raining. Had some thunder and lightning earlier but that’s stopped now and just have heavy rain ?.
> Anyway I’ll stop ranting on but hope your all ok ??


Hello. Sapphire got to go outside early and then it poured down rain ?️ he found his darn hidey hut this time and didn't catch very many raindrops. Glad to see you.?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, well it's morning to me I ust got up. I took @Tidgy's Dad advice and on National Relaxation Day.
> Here is a pic of my son Jim. With the biggest king salmon that we have ever put on the boat. Wish I was there but now he gets to be the proud captain. It was caught this morning on lake Michigan.
> View attachment 303634


That’s so Awesome... I’m jealous!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Salmon is also nice skin on. Skin side down oven fried... but that's a biggie. Woohoo!? Steaks for all.


We do something similar with redfish on the grill... “red on the half shell” yummy ?


----------



## EllieMay

The skink colors mesmerize me so I wanted to share... and the deer just bring me peace...
been busy but still lurking.. good night Roomies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> The skink colors mesmerize me so I wanted to share... and the deer just bring me peace...
> been busy but still lurking.. good night Roomies


Nos da!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I am left handed. Thank God it's the only hand I have. If I would have tried to learn everything right handed. I would have had a harder time.



me too!! ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> We do something similar with redfish on the grill... “red on the half shell” yummy ?


Now I am jealous!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> The skink colors mesmerize me so I wanted to share... and the deer just bring me peace...
> been busy but still lurking.. good night Roomies
> 
> View attachment 303696
> View attachment 303697
> View attachment 303698
> View attachment 303699


Opo has a skink the same color in his pen area. It doesn't stop moving so I cant get a pic. Love the deer reminds me of Michigan.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Rampant Roommates!
> Today is National Joke Day.
> 
> A cowboy asked me if I could help him round up 18 cows.
> I said, "Yes, of course. That's 20 cows."


?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Rampant Roommates!
> Today is National Joke Day.
> 
> A cowboy asked me if I could help him round up 18 cows.
> I said, "Yes, of course. That's 20 cows."


Darn I missed National Joke Day. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone has a good Monday. Not sure what I will have for breakfast. Maybe some eggs with pepper Jack CHEESE!???


----------



## Ray--Opo

At least the poor guy got the right end!?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Monday!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn I missed National Joke Day. ?


It's never too late for a joke!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone has a good Monday. Not sure what I will have for breakfast. Maybe some eggs with pepper Jack CHEESE!???


POINTS ! ! ! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Recalcitrant Roommates. 
Today is Balloon Airmail Day! 
Hmmm.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Long night last night and probably a long day today too! Had to double dip the English Breakfast teabag!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Long night last night and probably a long day today too! Had to double dip the English Breakfast teabag!


I tend to hit the tea when I start running low on coffee...


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh Grand! I've been waiting all year for this day to roll around! Balloon Air Mail Day!!! I'm getting the balloon all gassed up and gathering all the air mail together! Yippee!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Oh Grand! I've been waiting all year for this day to roll around! Balloon Air Mail Day!!! I'm getting the balloon all gassed up and gathering all the air mail together! Yippee!!!


My sister says Yippee with 3 !!! really??? Balloon Air Mail Day??? WTH?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Balloon Air Mail Day... ? Is that like a weather balloon?
Can we send weather by post?


----------



## JoesMum

Just popped in to say Hi and Bye.

As many of you know, I am a school governor. There has just been a massive UTurn by the government on the public exam outcomes for the students and I need to be off doing governance things. Not see when the dust has settled!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> POINTS ! ! ! !


Wow I finally got points. You have just made my day!??


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Just popped in to say Hi and Bye.
> 
> As many of you know, I am a school governor. There has just been a massive UTurn by the government on the public exam outcomes for the students and I need to be off doing governance things. Not see when the dust has settled!


Wow I will miss you! You have always given me encouraging words when I have been struggling. 
HURRY BACK!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Recalcitrant Roommates.
> Today is Balloon Airmail Day!
> Hmmm.


I will give it a try. My son is still waiting for a check from me. Its been almost 2 weeks!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's never too late for a joke!


As many of you know I am a double amputee. 
So I am feeling a little stumped today!?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Just popped in to say Hi and Bye.
> 
> As many of you know, I am a school governor. There has just been a massive UTurn by the government on the public exam outcomes for the students and I need to be off doing governance things. Not see when the dust has settled!


Yes, it sounds like a frightful mess.
Good luck and not see you soon, one hopes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I will give it a try. My son is still waiting for a check from me. Its been almost 2 weeks!



Ray! Ray Ray, get away from using checks!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We do something similar with redfish on the grill... “red on the half shell” yummy ?


My son does salmon what I used to consider overcooked but it winds up so good. It's flakes apart like tuna. He taught me well. I love hate it when they wind up better.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone has a good Monday. Not sure what I will have for breakfast. Maybe some eggs with pepper Jack CHEESE!???


Ohh yummy. Maybe scrambled in a tortilla...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Monday!!!
> View attachment 303712


Where's chubbs when we need him?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> My son does salmon what I used to consider overcooked but it winds up so good. It's flakes apart like tuna. He taught me well. I love hate it when they wind up better.?


The student has surpassed the master?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's never too late for a joke!
> [/QUOTE
> What day is international joke day? lost points hehehe


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The student has surpassed the master?


All children should right.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> As many of you know I am a double amputee.
> So I am feeling a little stumped today!?????


You are a brat!?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morneynoon, Roommates.
> 
> Today is World Relaxation Day!
> Almost as good as Lazy Day, I like this one.


Darn, and I missed it again!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I am because I just realized today that Dilly is 11 years old. A vet tech informed me. I guess time flies when you're having fun. I knew he was a senior cat but never did the math. Where did the time go? I should have known because I've had Sapphire 13 years. So it's been an enlightening day.


Happy birthday Dilly.


----------



## EllieMay

A long time co-worker of mine was Found shot and killed Friday afternoon (In his Company vehicle in the middle of the day) in what appeared to be some kind of robbery.. I didn’t know him well in spite of all the years that we had worked together (geographic reasons) but he was a very knowledgeable man and had helped me more than a couple times. He could have retired years ago but yet remained in the industry because he was passionate about what he did.. I hurt at the thought of what his family must be feeling... I’m not sure what’s going on in the world today, but I refuse to be a part of the hate... This is not what I want for my children.. That being said, There is a song out on the radio now pertaining to Just this and it really touches me so I thought I would share...


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The Central Valley of California is having a heat wave. The power company will be doing rolling electricity shut downs. The temps, starting with today, are: 112,109,110,108,105,105,106,107,104,102,102,101,99 (F)
> 
> Our usual daily temps are upper 90's. And to top it off, it's partial cloudy, which means more humidity and the evaporative cooler doesn't work well.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm finished working outside for the day. I did 10 laps around the pasture, fed, watered and cleaned up after about 28 tortoises, hand watered about 75 potted plants, trimmed some branches over the walkway. I think I deserve to come in and observe the past two day's observances that I missed, right? What were they now? . . . lazy day and lazier day? yeah that's it! AND CHEESE!!!


You definitely deserve a relaxation and lazy day.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> A long time co-worker of mine was Found shot and killed Friday afternoon (In his Company vehicle in the middle of the day) in what appeared to be some kind of robbery.. I didn’t know him well in spite of all the years that we had worked together (geographic reasons) but he was a very knowledgeable man and had helped me more than a couple times. He could have retired years ago but yet remained in the industry because he was passionate about what he did.. I hurt at the thought of what his family must be feeling... I’m not sure what’s going on in the world today, but I refuse to be a part of the hate... This is not what I want for my children.. That being said, There is a song out on the radio now pertaining to Just this and it really touches me so I thought I would share...


That’s terrible, it sounds like he was a really good person. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s terrible, it sounds like he was a really good person. ?


I could’nt even attest to that honestly... but SO WhAT.... No family should have to go through such a meaningless tragedy. I’m sure he was someone’s child, father, grandfather, brother, friend, etc... It was NoOnes right to end his place in life in that way.. I’m told that even the shirt he was wearing was taken.. so much left unanswered... I’m just angry in general.. I just think the world needs a wake up call and I wish I was big enough to put it out there.. ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> hi everyone. How are we all?
> sorry I’ve not been on I’ve slept a lot over over last couple of days.
> pumpkin doing good. 121g and growing ?.
> I’m doing ok. Feeling better. Started to eat a bit more.
> Tried doing some cleaning. Only hoovered my rug and felt like I did a ten mile hike ?.
> 
> weather here been awful today. Non stop raining. Had some thunder and lightning earlier but that’s stopped now and just have heavy rain ?.
> Anyway I’ll stop ranting on but hope your all ok ??


Don't worry about us. How are you doing. Please please be careful and take it easy.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> A long time co-worker of mine was Found shot and killed Friday afternoon (In his Company vehicle in the middle of the day) in what appeared to be some kind of robbery.. I didn’t know him well in spite of all the years that we had worked together (geographic reasons) but he was a very knowledgeable man and had helped me more than a couple times. He could have retired years ago but yet remained in the industry because he was passionate about what he did.. I hurt at the thought of what his family must be feeling... I’m not sure what’s going on in the world today, but I refuse to be a part of the hate... This is not what I want for my children.. That being said, There is a song out on the radio now pertaining to Just this and it really touches me so I thought I would share...


I love that song already and only heard it once. Right now.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I could’nt even attest to that honestly... but SO WhAT.... No family should have to go through such a meaningless tragedy. I’m sure he was someone’s child, father, grandfather, brother, friend, etc... It was NoOnes right to end his place in life in that way.. I’m told that even the shirt he was wearing was taken.. so much left unanswered... I’m just angry in general.. I just think the world needs a wake up call and I wish I was big enough to put it out there.. ?


With what's going on you would think they would get it. And not just covid. All of it. So I'm going to do what the song said one way or another.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Happy birthday Dilly.


I'm looking for his belated July birthday present. I haven't found the perfect toy yet. He's a senior and still thinks he's a kid.... whatever...


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone has a good Monday. Not sure what I will have for breakfast. Maybe some eggs with pepper Jack CHEESE!???


How about some salmon?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Just popped in to say Hi and Bye.
> 
> As many of you know, I am a school governor. There has just been a massive UTurn by the government on the public exam outcomes for the students and I need to be off doing governance things. Not see when the dust has settled!


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> A long time co-worker of mine was Found shot and killed Friday afternoon (In his Company vehicle in the middle of the day) in what appeared to be some kind of robbery.. I didn’t know him well in spite of all the years that we had worked together (geographic reasons) but he was a very knowledgeable man and had helped me more than a couple times. He could have retired years ago but yet remained in the industry because he was passionate about what he did.. I hurt at the thought of what his family must be feeling... I’m not sure what’s going on in the world today, but I refuse to be a part of the hate... This is not what I want for my children.. That being said, There is a song out on the radio now pertaining to Just this and it really touches me so I thought I would share...


I am so sorry Heather.


----------



## CarolM

Hi Everyone,
It is quite late and I have just managed to catch up. So I won't be staying long. But thought I would share this for Saturday seen as how it was lazier day. .


----------



## CarolM

Have a good evening everybody.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It is quite late and I have just managed to catch up. So I won't be staying long. But thought I would share this for Saturday seen as how it was lazier day. .


So cute! Sweet dreams Carol!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It is quite late and I have just managed to catch up. So I won't be staying long. But thought I would share this for Saturday seen as how it was lazier day. .


Why do they always look like they're smiling from ear to ear?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Why do they always look like they're smiling from ear to ear?


So true! Love that little smile.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My sister says Yippee with 3 !!! really??? Balloon Air Mail Day??? WTH?


She's probably been eating beans. Ohhh garsh... I'm in trouble now.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> She's probably been eating beans. Ohhh garsh... I'm in trouble now.?


Don't eat the substrate!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't eat the substrate!


I guess that'll keep me outta trouble maybe...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Have a good evening everybody.


Good night Carol... I need to see some of my favorite African bowsprits soon... HINT HINT


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I guess that'll keep me outta trouble maybe...


Not likely ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Not likely ?


Yea I know. One can only hope.?


----------



## Cathie G

I was trying to run my phone's gas out but I had to check up on all of u. So I plugged it back in. It is a new battery so it needs to run out of gas at least once.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray! Ray Ray, get away from using checks!





CarolM said:


> How about some salmon?


I would love some salmon. But the fish my son caught are in Michigan. ?
I hope this virus reduces so this winter I will feel safe to go fishing here in Florida.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I would love some salmon. But the fish my son caught are in Michigan. ?
> I hope this virus reduces so this winter I will feel safe to go fishing here in Florida.


Did you ever get the weight and size from your son? That was one big fish! I'd get pulled in the water trying to reel it in. All you'd see is my feet on my way down.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> A long time co-worker of mine was Found shot and killed Friday afternoon (In his Company vehicle in the middle of the day) in what appeared to be some kind of robbery.. I didn’t know him well in spite of all the years that we had worked together (geographic reasons) but he was a very knowledgeable man and had helped me more than a couple times. He could have retired years ago but yet remained in the industry because he was passionate about what he did.. I hurt at the thought of what his family must be feeling... I’m not sure what’s going on in the world today, but I refuse to be a part of the hate... This is not what I want for my children.. That being said, There is a song out on the radio now pertaining to Just this and it really touches me so I thought I would share...


That news is heartbreaking but the song is uplifting. Even though you didn’t get an opportunity to know him well personally he clearly had significance and meaning to you and left his positive mark on the world. All we can do at this point for his family is to pray and to be better people and hope that he didn’t suffer.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Why do they always look like they're smiling from ear to ear?


HE does, doesn't he. But I must admit that pose reminds me of a poster that I had many years ago of a cheetah or leopard lying on a branch with it's paws/legs hanging down over the branch and the caption was TGIF (Thank Goodness it's Friday). ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good night Carol... I need to see some of my favorite African bowsprits soon... HINT HINT


Will get some photo's for you later today after I get home.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I would love some salmon. But the fish my son caught are in Michigan. ?
> I hope this virus reduces so this winter I will feel safe to go fishing here in Florida.


Shame I am holding thumbs and toes and all my fingers wishing the same for you. ?


----------



## CarolM

And top of the mornin to ya'll.

I hope that everyone had a good day yesterday.  The sun is out again and the world is smiling (well that is what I am saying it is doing and I am sticking to it!!) I am over tired today and seem to have verbal diarrhea. So my poor colleagues. Will have to sit and listen to me talking too much today. I will have to go for a walk during my lunch time just so that they can get a break.

By the way the Snow leopard has asked if we could bring more carrots for her. I did bring some this morning, but apparently 1 carrot is not enough. Maybe I should have given it to Adam, he has magic fingers and is able to make 1 thing turn into a lot of things.

The Woolspider (If she exists) seems to have knitted something really strange and left it in corner no. 13. I am not sure what it is, but it seems to have about 8 attachments and a big round middle. It is almost as if it is supposed to be able to fit a octopus and is intended to be a jersey for it. Anyway I have never seen anything like it and I wonder why she (if she exits) is knitting things like that. Are we expecting an octopus to be joining the ranks of animals who reside down here in the Cold Dark Rooms? Anybody know anything about this?

Kat and Anne, I am feeling the need to see some more pictures of your beautiful or handsome ? bearded dragons. Would you be kind enough to post a picture of them for me. Maybe something where they are doing a cute pose or a weird pose. 

Cathie, Doc, Heather, Ray, Adam, Mark would you be kind enough to post your most favorite picture of one of your animals. I would love to see some nice pics of our favorite animals. Doesn't matter which one, but choose one and post it. 

Yvonne I know your picture will be of Misty as that is your favorite one and Maggie I am not sure which of your animals is your favorite one. So here is an opportunity for you to let us know which one you tend to favor the most.
I will be posting some pics of my bowsprit gang as per Heather's request.

Anybody seen Montgomery? I really really need some coffee. Oops (I look around to see if Linda is paying attention to what I am doing) mmmmm I wonder if Linda has given Montgomery strict instructions to not give me any coffee. .....okay okay I will take hot tea then. Maybe a creme Brule flavor. Yummmy

Oh just want to let you guys know as well that the hedgehogs are currently in corner 3, I stepped on one and now I have to put a plaster on the bottom of my foot. Don't worry she is totally fine. I checked to make sure that I did not hurt her. But she was very angry with me. So I high tailed it out of corner 3. So maybe stay away from corner 3 for a little while. Just until she calms down again.

Oh and the government has lifted the ban on selling alcohol and cigarettes so I will see you all at the bar tonight to have a celebratory drink and maybe even a puff of smoke. Just because I can. 

Okay let me stop talking and let you all get a word in edgewise. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I only buy one carrot at a time and wifey has eaten it.
No idea about the octopus. The jellyfish are wondering if octopi eat jellyfish. Perhaps it's a communal jumper for four people to keep warm in winter.
Animal photo coming soon.
Montgomery has been supplying The One-Legged Pirate with rum but is back now with my coffee, which is a relief.
The hedgehogs are also in corner 5.
OW!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynoon, Racy Roommates! 
Today is International Bad Poetry Day! 

Roses are Red,
Gernaiums are Blue. 
I love Cheese,
But I don't like you!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Racy Roommates!
> Today is International Bad Poetry Day!
> 
> Roses are Red,
> Gernaiums are Blue.
> I love Cheese,
> But I don't like you!


Boo Wha Hoo,

If you don't like me
Then I don't like you.
Violets are purple
and my name is not Mertle


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And top of the mornin to ya'll.
> 
> I hope that everyone had a good day yesterday. The sun is out again and the world is smiling (well that is what I am saying it is doing and I am sticking to it!!) I am over tired today and seem to have verbal diarrhea. So my poor colleagues. Will have to sit and listen to me talking too much today. I will have to go for a walk during my lunch time just so that they can get a break.
> 
> By the way the Snow leopard has asked if we could bring more carrots for her. I did bring some this morning, but apparently 1 carrot is not enough. Maybe I should have given it to Adam, he has magic fingers and is able to make 1 thing turn into a lot of things.
> 
> The Woolspider (If she exists) seems to have knitted something really strange and left it in corner no. 13. I am not sure what it is, but it seems to have about 8 attachments and a big round middle. It is almost as if it is supposed to be able to fit a octopus and is intended to be a jersey for it. Anyway I have never seen anything like it and I wonder why she (if she exits) is knitting things like that. Are we expecting an octopus to be joining the ranks of animals who reside down here in the Cold Dark Rooms? Anybody know anything about this?
> 
> Kat and Anne, I am feeling the need to see some more pictures of your beautiful or handsome ? bearded dragons. Would you be kind enough to post a picture of them for me. Maybe something where they are doing a cute pose or a weird pose.
> 
> Cathie, Doc, Heather, Ray, Adam, Mark would you be kind enough to post your most favorite picture of one of your animals. I would love to see some nice pics of our favorite animals. Doesn't matter which one, but choose one and post it.
> 
> Yvonne I know your picture will be of Misty as that is your favorite one and Maggie I am not sure which of your animals is your favorite one. So here is an opportunity for you to let us know which one you tend to favor the most.
> I will be posting some pics of my bowsprit gang as per Heather's request.
> 
> Anybody seen Montgomery? I really really need some coffee. Oops (I look around to see if Linda is paying attention to what I am doing) mmmmm I wonder if Linda has given Montgomery strict instructions to not give me any coffee. .....okay okay I will take hot tea then. Maybe a creme Brule flavor. Yummmy
> 
> Oh just want to let you guys know as well that the hedgehogs are currently in corner 3, I stepped on one and now I have to put a plaster on the bottom of my foot. Don't worry she is totally fine. I checked to make sure that I did not hurt her. But she was very angry with me. So I high tailed it out of corner 3. So maybe stay away from corner 3 for a little while. Just until she calms down again.
> 
> Oh and the government has lifted the ban on selling alcohol and cigarettes so I will see you all at the bar tonight to have a celebratory drink and maybe even a puff of smoke. Just because I can.
> 
> Okay let me stop talking and let you all get a word in edgewise. ?


I love it when you have verbal diarrhea ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to most 
And i won’t say All
If your not among most
Then don’t waste the ...... text.. 
?


----------



## EllieMay

My true love!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> My true love!!
> View attachment 303780


Oh dear .... and out the window goes hubby!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
I Like It Best
When We Talk about Tortoise Poo!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Did you ever get the weight and size from your son? That was one big fish! I'd get pulled in the water trying to reel it in. All you'd see is my feet on my way down.


Yes it was 41.5 inches 30.2 lbs.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> And top of the mornin to ya'll.
> 
> I hope that everyone had a good day yesterday. The sun is out again and the world is smiling (well that is what I am saying it is doing and I am sticking to it!!) I am over tired today and seem to have verbal diarrhea. So my poor colleagues. Will have to sit and listen to me talking too much today. I will have to go for a walk during my lunch time just so that they can get a break.
> 
> By the way the Snow leopard has asked if we could bring more carrots for her. I did bring some this morning, but apparently 1 carrot is not enough. Maybe I should have given it to Adam, he has magic fingers and is able to make 1 thing turn into a lot of things.
> 
> The Woolspider (If she exists) seems to have knitted something really strange and left it in corner no. 13. I am not sure what it is, but it seems to have about 8 attachments and a big round middle. It is almost as if it is supposed to be able to fit a octopus and is intended to be a jersey for it. Anyway I have never seen anything like it and I wonder why she (if she exits) is knitting things like that. Are we expecting an octopus to be joining the ranks of animals who reside down here in the Cold Dark Rooms? Anybody know anything about this?
> 
> Kat and Anne, I am feeling the need to see some more pictures of your beautiful or handsome ? bearded dragons. Would you be kind enough to post a picture of them for me. Maybe something where they are doing a cute pose or a weird pose.
> 
> Cathie, Doc, Heather, Ray, Adam, Mark would you be kind enough to post your most favorite picture of one of your animals. I would love to see some nice pics of our favorite animals. Doesn't matter which one, but choose one and post it.
> 
> Yvonne I know your picture will be of Misty as that is your favorite one and Maggie I am not sure which of your animals is your favorite one. So here is an opportunity for you to let us know which one you tend to favor the most.
> I will be posting some pics of my bowsprit gang as per Heather's request.
> 
> Anybody seen Montgomery? I really really need some coffee. Oops (I look around to see if Linda is paying attention to what I am doing) mmmmm I wonder if Linda has given Montgomery strict instructions to not give me any coffee. .....okay okay I will take hot tea then. Maybe a creme Brule flavor. Yummmy
> 
> Oh just want to let you guys know as well that the hedgehogs are currently in corner 3, I stepped on one and now I have to put a plaster on the bottom of my foot. Don't worry she is totally fine. I checked to make sure that I did not hurt her. But she was very angry with me. So I high tailed it out of corner 3. So maybe stay away from corner 3 for a little while. Just until she calms down again.
> 
> Oh and the government has lifted the ban on selling alcohol and cigarettes so I will see you all at the bar tonight to have a celebratory drink and maybe even a puff of smoke. Just because I can.
> 
> Okay let me stop talking and let you all get a word in edgewise. ?


Here is a pic of my only pet!
Hope your foot feels better.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Racy Roommates!
> Today is International Bad Poetry Day!
> 
> Roses are Red,
> Gernaiums are Blue.
> I love Cheese,
> But I don't like you!


There was once a ugly fellow 
Who owned a bird that was yellow 
One day this bird left a turd 
On the ugly fellows pillow ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes it was 41.5 inches 30.2 lbs.



Wow! Thats a whole lot of salmon. ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow I finally got points. You have just made my day!??


That's how I felt when I go some.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I will give it a try. My son is still waiting for a check from me. Its been almost 2 weeks!



“carrier pigeon day” was last week....
You should have waited for this balloon day thing... 
you now need to write another check...?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> A long time co-worker of mine was Found shot and killed Friday afternoon (In his Company vehicle in the middle of the day) in what appeared to be some kind of robbery.. I didn’t know him well in spite of all the years that we had worked together (geographic reasons) but he was a very knowledgeable man and had helped me more than a couple times. He could have retired years ago but yet remained in the industry because he was passionate about what he did.. I hurt at the thought of what his family must be feeling... I’m not sure what’s going on in the world today, but I refuse to be a part of the hate... This is not what I want for my children.. That being said, There is a song out on the radio now pertaining to Just this and it really touches me so I thought I would share...


Oh Lord I'm sorry. Not only for his family, but for you. That's something traumatic whether or not you knew him well. That's a bad thing


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> That's how I felt when I go some.



I am still waiting for mine...?
I don’t think Tidgy likes me??? ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Roses are red.
That's what @Tidgy's Dad said.
And violets are blue.
We've heard that one too.

But tell me more
About this fellow
Who talks of cheese
And flowers yellow...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray! Ray Ray, get away from using checks!


I am 75 yrs old and got my first check book ever in 2000. I still write checks, because of my then life style I never had a checking account, but now I do have one and sometimes it actually has money in it. I love writing checks. I have a lady who handles my finances, but I handle all the stuff pertaining to my car, so I write 2 checks a month, could I pay on-line? Yep, but writing checks makes me feel normal and adult...I think lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> A long time co-worker of mine was Found shot and killed Friday afternoon (In his Company vehicle in the middle of the day) in what appeared to be some kind of robbery.. I didn’t know him well in spite of all the years that we had worked together (geographic reasons) but he was a very knowledgeable man and had helped me more than a couple times. He could have retired years ago but yet remained in the industry because he was passionate about what he did.. I hurt at the thought of what his family must be feeling... I’m not sure what’s going on in the world today, but I refuse to be a part of the hate... This is not what I want for my children.. That being said, There is a song out on the radio now pertaining to Just this and it really touches me so I thought I would share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> WTH????? I am so sorry for your loss and my prayers go out to his family.
> What the hell is going on in the world right now??? I just don’t get it!!!???
> terrorists are laughing at us .....
> They just have to sit back and watch us kill ourselves!!?? Wow.... this is bad...
> Again, I am so sorry for your loss...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It is quite late and I have just managed to catch up. So I won't be staying long. But thought I would share this for Saturday seen as how it was lazier day. .



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to most
> And i won’t say All
> If your not among most
> Then don’t waste the ...... text..
> ?


I am not among the most
because there is no host
but there is a test
to be above the rest


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I am 75 yrs old and got my first check book ever in 2000. I still write checks, because of my then life style I never had a checking account, but now I do have one and sometimes it actually has money in it. I love writing checks. I have a lady who handles my finances, but I handle all the stuff pertaining to my car, so I write 2 checks a month, could I pay on-line? Yep, but writing checks makes me feel normal and adult...I think lol



So true!!! My dad told us.....
when you write checks it’s like growing up and being adult.
Now… When you pay things online I’m so scared that people can easily get your bank account information your Social Security number the size of your foot the width of your *** and all sorts of information about you !!!!????
but !!????.......
it does save a lot of time .....And stamps!!!
I don’t know about you guys but my post office has a lot of mean workers. You wait an hour for one stamp and they give you attitude!!??? Guess that’s part of being an adult??????? ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am still waiting for mine...?
> I don’t think Tidgy likes me??? ???


It's got nothing to do with Tidgy. 
She gets massive amounts of minus points daily. 
It's me that gives out points.
I think I'll give myself two for my limerick.
 And you get -1 for self pity.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I only buy one carrot at a time and wifey has eaten it.
> No idea about the octopus. The jellyfish are wondering if octopi eat jellyfish. Perhaps it's a communal jumper for four people to keep warm in winter.
> Animal photo coming soon.
> Montgomery has been supplying The One-Legged Pirate with rum but is back now with my coffee, which is a relief.
> The hedgehogs are also in corner 5.
> OW!
> View attachment 303776



uuuhhmmm..... look ..
I am tryito score some points with Tidgy...
So here goes....

if I have over stepped please forgive me..
But at least give me some points for remaining “question free” !!
I am sure the hedge hogs cannot do that one...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to most
> And i won’t say All
> If your not among most
> Then don’t waste the ...... text..
> ?



may I be one of the “most”??
Or you don’t like me?? 
I can be silly if ya want?????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> uuuhhmmm..... look ..
> I am tryito score some points with Tidgy...
> So here goes....
> 
> if I have over stepped please forgive me..
> But at least give me some points for remaining “question free” !!
> I am sure the hedge hogs cannot do that one...?


The problem, as I see it, are the hedgehogs are running loose, the maid is sleeping on the mop, and the mice ran away with the cheese


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> uuuhhmmm..... look ..
> I am tryito score some points with Tidgy...
> So here goes....
> 
> if I have over stepped please forgive me..
> But at least give me some points for remaining “question free” !!
> I am sure the hedge hogs cannot do that one...?


Tidgy doesn't give points. 
I do.
But you can have three for that. 
But the plural of octopus in English can be all three; octopi, octopuses or octopodes. All are accepted in modern usage. At least in English English according to Oxford and Cambridge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> The problem, as I see it, are the hedgehogs are running loose, the maid is sleeping on the mop, and the mice ran away with the cheese


Maid?
Who's paying for a maid?
That's the One-Legged Pirate's work. 
Not that he does it much or is any good at it, mind.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's got nothing to do with Tidgy.
> She gets massive amounts of minus points daily.
> It's me that gives out points.
> I think I'll give myself two for my limerick.
> And you get -1 for self pity.



???????.....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of my only pet!
> Hope your foot feels better.
> View attachment 303781



soooo handsome!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the plural of octopus in English can be all three; octopi, octopuses or octopodes. All are accepted in modern usage. At least in English English according to Oxford and Cambridge.


You had me at octopi!


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> The problem, as I see it, are the hedgehogs are running loose, the maid is sleeping on the mop, and the mice ran away with the cheese


POINTS where's my points? points  points


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Maid?
> Who's paying for a maid?
> That's the One-Legged Pirate's work.
> Not that he does it much or is any good at it, mind.


I thought she was sleeping with chubbs?


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I thought she was sleeping with chubbs?


Damn, the maid cost me.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But the plural of octopus in English can be all three; octopi, octopuses or octopodes. All are accepted in modern usage.




but it doesnt mean we wont judge you based on which you choose


----------



## jaizei

idk the last time i referred to multiple octopus, but i think i've settled on just making it a zero plural


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of my only pet!
> Hope your foot feels better.
> View attachment 303781


Well!! Hello Opo. You gorgeous thing.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> There was once a ugly fellow
> Who owned a bird that was yellow
> One day this bird left a turd
> On the ugly fellows pillow ?


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Roses are red.
> That's what @Tidgy's Dad said.
> And violets are blue.
> We've heard that one too.
> 
> But tell me more
> About this fellow
> Who talks of cheese
> And flowers yellow...


Mmmm I want to know too.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> The problem, as I see it, are the hedgehogs are running loose, the maid is sleeping on the mop, and the mice ran away with the cheese


We definitely need to lock up the cheese.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> We definitely need to lock up the cheese.


Make sure we’re well stocked too.


----------



## CarolM

So by the time I got home it was too dark to take a photo of the torts. So will go down memory lane and post an older pic. This is the gang when they were


----------



## Cathie G

M


CarolM said:


> HE does, doesn't he. But I must admit that pose reminds me of a poster that I had many years ago of a cheetah or leopard lying on a branch with it's paws/legs hanging down over the branch and the caption was TGIF (Thank Goodness it's Friday). ?


Me thinks he found his paradise.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My true love!!
> View attachment 303780


Always adorable!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I am 75 yrs old and got my first check book ever in 2000. I still write checks, because of my then life style I never had a checking account, but now I do have one and sometimes it actually has money in it. I love writing checks. I have a lady who handles my finances, but I handle all the stuff pertaining to my car, so I write 2 checks a month, could I pay on-line? Yep, but writing checks makes me feel normal and adult...I think lol


I'm weird. I have a checking account but I use cash. I have a debit card and mostly use it at the bank for cash. If I have to mail something I get a money order from the bank and pay a lot of things over the phone with my debit card. I probably should order some checks but I never got around to it.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> The problem, as I see it, are the hedgehogs are running loose, the maid is sleeping on the mop, and the mice ran away with the cheese


WAR ON THE MICE!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy doesn't give points.
> I do.
> But you can have three for that.
> But the plural of octopus in English can be all three; octopi, octopuses or octopodes. All are accepted in modern usage. At least in English English according to Oxford and Cambridge.



my sincerest apology’s my dear friend. You are correct!
Three points to you! ?
Minus one to me for overstepping.. ??


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> You had me at octopi!


I KNEW you’d be the one to love that comment!!! ????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> I thought she was sleeping with chubbs?


Did anyone tell him that?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So by the time I got home it was too dark to take a photo of the torts. So will go down memory lane and post an older pic. This is the gang when they were


Absolutely stunning beauties!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I thought she was sleeping with chubbs?



????. Probably!!!... chubbs you are a bad boy!!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hello my CDR family ??.
Guess who ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am still waiting for mine...?
> I don’t think Tidgy likes me??? ???


Use the word cheese and don't use it in a question.
Good luck!?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello my CDR family ??.
> Guess who ??


Hey hey our little Covid survivor!!! How ya feeling today??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Hey hey our little Covid survivor!!! How ya feeling today??


I’m ok. Doing better. 
FEVER BROKE WOOOP WOOOP. Still lack energy but fever broke FINALLY

how are you?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m ok. Doing better.
> FEVER BROKE WOOOP WOOOP. Still lack energy but fever broke FINALLY
> 
> how are you?


Oh yay! Goodbye fever. Glad ur feeling better. Been crazy around here, we need some cheese ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> POINTS where's my points? points  points


-1 for asking.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Hmmm, I‘m thinking lasagna with mozzarella. Yum.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yay! Goodbye fever. Glad ur feeling better. Been crazy around here, we need some cheese ?


I’m trying to catch up lmao. Loads of cheese talk and you guys didn’t wait for me ???. 
?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I thought she was sleeping with chubbs?


Chubbs seems to have vanished since I returned. 
Or are we really the same person?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmm, I‘m thinking lasagna with mozzarella. Yum.


I had a slice of cheese on toast with a dash of soy sauce ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chubbs seems to have vanished since I returned.
> Or are we really the same person?


Last I heard chubbs was working. So possibly doesn’t have time to be on here? 
he had a promotion I believe working hours are crazy


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

going to add cheese soon


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Last I heard chubbs was working. So possibly doesn’t have time to be on here?
> he had a promotion I believe working hours are crazy


Yep, he probably won’t be here until things calm down at work.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m ok. Doing better.
> FEVER BROKE WOOOP WOOOP. Still lack energy but fever broke FINALLY
> 
> how are you?


Well that’s great!!! Fever is a energy drain so while your still lacking, at least you can start building back up now... 

I am well!!! Picking my kids up from school and then saying good byes as I’ll be headed to Houston tonight for Dads big procedure... tomorrow is pre-op visits and such. Thursday is the big kahuna... and I should be bringing him home by Sunday CANCER FREE!!! God is good. I will probably be stalking online a good bit this week... I HATE BEING AWAY FROM MY HOME... especially my children... but one does what one must .... hmmmm... I’m chattering huh..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yep, he probably won’t be here until things calm down at work.


Yeah he said he wasn’t looking forward to the craziness ?. 
hope he’s alright tho


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> WAR ON THE MICE!!!


Yes. 
That's something else.
Who the blazes brought mice in here? 

Sigh.

While the cat's away.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmm, I‘m thinking lasagna with mozzarella. Yum.


I’m on my way!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s great!!! Fever is a energy drain so while your still lacking, at least you can start building back up now...
> 
> I am well!!! Picking my kids up from school and then saying good byes as I’ll be headed to Houston tonight for Dads big procedure... tomorrow is pre-op visits and such. Thursday is the big kahuna... and I should be bringing him home by Sunday CANCER FREE!!! God is good. I will probably be stalking online a good bit this week... I HATE BEING AWAY FROM MY HOME... especially my children... but one does what one must .... hmmmm... I’m chattering huh..


Awwww I hope all goes well with the procedure 
It’s never easy to leave home when needed. 
and nope chatter away. I’ve missed it


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Love it.


When I was in junior high. The English teacher gave us two words.( ugly and bird)
We had 10 minutes to write a poem. 
That's what I came up with. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I had a slice of cheese on toast with a dash of soy sauce ?.


Now that ones not doing it for me:-(.
I like 5 Cheese toast though... maybe with a bit of garlic??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello my CDR family ??.
> Guess who ??


Erm. 
Boris Becker?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Erm.
> Boris Becker?


Well if I look like boris becker then sure why not ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> When I was in junior high. The English teacher gave us two words.( ugly and bird)
> We had 10 minutes to write a poem.
> That's what I came up with. ?


Well dang.. that was good for JR high... Lmao! 

I thought this was bad poetry day????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Now that ones not doing it for me:-(.
> I like 5 Cheese toast though... maybe with a bit of garlic??



I haven’t tried a 5 cheese on toast. Might give it ago ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ????. Probably!!!... chubbs you are a bad boy!!!!


Oh my garsh... short


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Erm.
> Boris Becker?


Who the devil is that??? Now I have to google!!! HARRUMPH


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> When I was in junior high. The English teacher gave us two words.( ugly and bird)
> We had 10 minutes to write a poem.
> That's what I came up with. ?


My English teacher _was _an ugly bird.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Who the devil is that??? Now I have to google!!! HARRUMPH


I had to google too! ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s great!!! Fever is a energy drain so while your still lacking, at least you can start building back up now...
> 
> I am well!!! Picking my kids up from school and then saying good byes as I’ll be headed to Houston tonight for Dads big procedure... tomorrow is pre-op visits and such. Thursday is the big kahuna... and I should be bringing him home by Sunday CANCER FREE!!! God is good. I will probably be stalking online a good bit this week... I HATE BEING AWAY FROM MY HOME... especially my children... but one does what one must .... hmmmm... I’m chattering huh..


Yeah... and chatter away.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... short


I meant to say snort!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yep, he probably won’t be here until things calm down at work.


It until he finds a place closer to work. So be careful... The next time he shows up, he may be looking for people to help him move!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> It until he finds a place closer to work. So be careful... The next time he shows up, he may be looking for people to help him move!


He’ll be outa luck there ?


----------



## EllieMay

TENNIS!!! No wonder I didn’t know.. lol
And German to boot... I’m out of my element here))


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It until he finds a place closer to work. So be careful... The next time he shows up, he may be looking for people to help him move!


Or maybe he took a roommate... in his closet??? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes.
> That's something else.
> Who the blazes brought mice in here?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> While the cat's away.


You can borrow my Cat-mittee if you like. All eight of them, all indoor, all the time. 
Two of them are particularly fond of cheese.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> You can borrow my Cat-mittee if you like. All eight of them, all indoor, all the time.
> Two of them are particularly fond of cheese.


Welllll... this could go bad ... or really bad. Either way, me thinks we’re loosing some cheese!!! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> You can borrow my Cat-mittee if you like. All eight of them, all indoor, all the time.
> Two of them are particularly fond of cheese.


No cats in the Cold Dark Room either, please. 
The Snow Leopard already has a confidence crisis.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

About the mice... Do we have a pied piper?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Welllll... this could go bad ... or really bad. Either way, me thinks we’re loosing some cheese!!! ?


I’ll give up the blue cheese, no cost. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> About the mice... Do we have a pied piper?


Only a pie eyed Pirate.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ll give up the blue cheese, no cost. ?


Lmao! SAME !


----------



## Cathie G

Well here goes with really bad poem.
Life is a bowl of cherries
If you make that true.
Mark and Ray do
Cause they like tortoise poo.
Me and my wabbit
Have a little habbit. 
I love to play.
We connect the dots everyday.
?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No cats in the Cold Dark Room either, please.
> The Snow Leopard already has a confidence crisis.


Well, we wouldn't want that. The snow leopard wouldn't want to deal with Wampa when she's hangry. (The rest of the Cat-mittee would rather not deal with Wampa when she's hangry, either.) Just as well then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Well here goes with really bad poem.
> Life is a bowl of cherries
> If you make that true.
> Mark and Ray do
> Cause they like tortoise poo.
> Me and my wabbit
> Have a little habbit.
> I love to play.
> We connect the dots everyday.
> ?


That's terrible. 
Ten Points.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's terrible.
> Ten Points.


Yay cathie got points wooop


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Indy and Red Lady were getting along so well earlier this year. 
That was before she accidentally knocked him off his bridge in his enclosure.
I don't think he's quite forgiven her yet.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303808
> 
> Indy and Red Lady were getting along so well earlier this year.
> That was before she accidentally knocked him off his bridge in his enclosure.
> I don't think he's quite forgiven her yet.


Beautiful dragons ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not exactly a pet, but promised photo of animal. 
One of our geckos on my bedroom ceiling a night or two back :


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yay cathie got points wooop


Don't whohoo yet I'll get myself in trooouuuble before long.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Or maybe he took a roommate... in his closet??? ?


That's my job.. 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> That's my job..
> -Meg


And she’s baaackkkkk!!! Hiya Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> And she’s baaackkkkk!!! Hiya Meg


Howdy Woman.. I have been about.. but lurking. You know the old saying..
"if you don't have anything nice don't say anything at all"? That's been life lately.
-Meg


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303808
> 
> Indy and Red Lady were getting along so well earlier this year.
> That was before she accidentally knocked him off his bridge in his enclosure.
> I don't think he's quite forgiven her yet.


Are you sure it was accidentally? ? She might have tried to steal it. Joking of course ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303808
> 
> Indy and Red Lady were getting along so well earlier this year.
> That was before she accidentally knocked him off his bridge in his enclosure.
> I don't think he's quite forgiven her yet.


Accidentally on purpose knocked him off. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Indy: Would you Please get that Big Sassy Red Thing out of my enclosure...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303815
> 
> Indy: Would you Please get that Big Sassy Red Thing out of my enclosure...


She obviously didn’t like that...
Red Lady: Oh that’s how it’s going to be huh! Well take this!


----------



## Cathie G

Well I tried to post a picture for Carol earlier but can't find it. So here we go again. Razberri and I will playing our connect the dots game again soon.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Chubbs seems to have vanished since I returned.
> Or are we really the same person?


Nah, he's not that smart...he hasn't posted since the 2nd


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> View attachment 303805
> 
> going to add cheese soon


WT*?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Now that ones not doing it for me:-(.
> I like 5 Cheese toast though... maybe with a bit of garlic??


Personally, I have noticed that if you blatantly use the word 'cheese' looking for points, they are not given. However, if one actually uses the word 'cheese' *surreptitiously *kinda under the door so to speak, ya gets the points...it all depends on how sly you are


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No cats in the Cold Dark Room either, please.
> The Snow Leopard already has a confidence crisis.


Here's my mouse killer, 30 pounds of pissed off cat


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Here's my mouse killer, 30 pounds of pissed off cat
> View attachment 303832


Oh god! I had a small lack of where I was and I posted something serious...please forgive me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Here's my mouse killer, 30 pounds of pissed off cat
> View attachment 303832


The largest member of my Cat-mittee tops out at 18 lbs.
And one of his littermates is 7 lbs.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> The largest member of my Cat-mittee tops out at 18 lbs.
> And one of his littermates is 7 lbs.


Simon is half Maine Coon and half Norwegian Forest Cat. He's just big all over


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Simon is half Maine Coon and half Norwegian Forest Cat. He's just big all over


I’ve read about these Savannah cats who can reach up to 35 pounds. Apparently they are mixed with an Asian wild cat. They’re really expensive though, $30,000 for a cat. 1 cat is enough for me, don’t need another.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ve read about these Savannah cats who can reach up to 35 pounds. Apparently they are mixed with an Asian wild cat. They’re really expensive though, $30,000 for a cat. 1 cat is enough for me, don’t need another.


Savannah's take a very experienced keeper, and while I'm experienced I don't want a pet that could rip my throat out while I'm sleeping


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Savannah's take a very experienced keeper, and while I'm experienced I don't want a pet that could rip my throat out while I'm sleeping


Exactly, I have a Siberian and that’s big enough for me.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303808
> 
> Indy and Red Lady were getting along so well earlier this year.
> That was before she accidentally knocked him off his bridge in his enclosure.
> I don't think he's quite forgiven her yet.


 Or was she trying to vie for his attention??


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The largest member of my Cat-mittee tops out at 18 lbs.
> And one of his littermates is 7 lbs.


Dilly is around 16 lbs. He's just a Tabby.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I haven’t tried a 5 cheese on toast. Might give it ago ?


With tomato soup. Or even warmed V8.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I KNEW you’d be the one to love that comment!!! ????


Yea it's kinda crazy when we know who's posted before we see who done the deed.??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> WT*?


It's stuffed shells. Yummy! I finally figured it out!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Or was she trying to vie for his attention??


Red Lady had been trying her best to get Indy's attention for the last couple months... and he just shuts his eye at her dismissively.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yea it's kinda crazy when we know who's posted before we see who done the deed.??


Crazy, but true! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Red Lady had been trying her best to get Indy's attention for the last couple months... and he just shuts his eye at her dismissively.


? Somehow I knew that. Do you think I'm part reptile ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I meant to say snort!!!


Also between driving, son, Jack, and Alvin he's probably singing that song at the top of his lungs. "Ain't nobody got time for that"!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Personally, I have noticed that if you blatantly use the word 'cheese' looking for points, they are not given. However, if one actually uses the word 'cheese' *surreptitiously *kinda under the door so to speak, ya gets the points...it all depends on how sly you are


Points??? I was only thinking about the food... lol


----------



## Lokkje

I should never be tempted. Cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese


----------



## EllieMay

Me, Cinder & Dad made it to the hotel.. time for some zzzzz’s! Night folks!


----------



## Lokkje

My favorite pet will always and forever be my punky Jilly who just died. My favorite tortoise is tiny Tim who I’ve had pretty much all my life and my favorite horse is digger.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Me, Cinder & Dad made it to the hotel.. time for some zzzzz’s! Night folks!


Good night!


----------



## Lokkje

Oops, forgot to rhyme
Cheese please


----------



## Lokkje

Cheese is the bees knees
OMG it’s time to go to bed


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello my CDR family ??.
> Guess who ??


Ummmmm, The cats mother?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s great!!! Fever is a energy drain so while your still lacking, at least you can start building back up now...
> 
> I am well!!! Picking my kids up from school and then saying good byes as I’ll be headed to Houston tonight for Dads big procedure... tomorrow is pre-op visits and such. Thursday is the big kahuna... and I should be bringing him home by Sunday CANCER FREE!!! God is good. I will probably be stalking online a good bit this week... I HATE BEING AWAY FROM MY HOME... especially my children... but one does what one must .... hmmmm... I’m chattering huh..


Good Luck Heather. I hope that everything goes well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Who the devil is that??? Now I have to google!!! HARRUMPH


Do you really not know who that is?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I had to google too! ?


Oh my word, I must be old. I do not watch sport at all, but I know who he is. I think I just gave my age away. ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> About the mice... Do we have a pied piper?


Yip.......Adam!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303808
> 
> Indy and Red Lady were getting along so well earlier this year.
> That was before she accidentally knocked him off his bridge in his enclosure.
> I don't think he's quite forgiven her yet.


Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not exactly a pet, but promised photo of animal.
> One of our geckos on my bedroom ceiling a night or two back :
> View attachment 303809
> 
> View attachment 303810


Awwww, now that is cute.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303815
> 
> Indy: Would you Please get that Big Sassy Red Thing out of my enclosure...


I really don't know why you don't post more pics. I love love pics of your Dragons.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well I tried to post a picture for Carol earlier but can't find it. So here we go again. Razberri and I will playing our connect the dots game again soon.
> View attachment 303830


I just want to pick that little bundle of fur up and cuddle it to death. Not really to death, but you get my drift.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Here's my mouse killer, 30 pounds of pissed off cat
> View attachment 303832


That is another bundle of cuddly fur ball. Although by the sounds of it, I don't want to pick it up and cuddle, it just might attack me.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's stuffed shells. Yummy! I finally figured it out!


oh, I thought it was a different way of making lasagne (the one that was mentioned). My bad. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Me, Cinder & Dad made it to the hotel.. time for some zzzzz’s! Night folks!


i was getting ready for work at this time. Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> My favorite pet will always and forever be my punky Jilly who just died. My favorite tortoise is tiny Tim who I’ve had pretty much all my life and my favorite horse is digger.


Tiny Tim, is not so tiny!!


----------



## CarolM

Even though it is only 09:17 I feel like I could quite easily go back to sleep. I need some coffee. MONTGOMERRRRRYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> My favorite pet will always and forever be my punky Jilly who just died. My favorite tortoise is tiny Tim who I’ve had pretty much all my life and my favorite horse is digger.


Digger is gorgeous! Looks like my big Z! Palominos always turn out stunning! My favorite horse of all time was the one I least wanted to buy. Her name was Candy and she was a big grey! Beautiful thick chested quarter horse mare with a broad rear end.. she turned out to be a “ladies only” horse which I loved ? I was devastated when she died. It took me a couple years before I would even consider getting another horse..they are in my blood though.... always had an affinity for them...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Do you really not know who that is?



I definitely did not!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> i was getting ready for work at this time. Sleep tight.



Well have a good day at work! GOOD MORNING;-)


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well dang.. that was good for JR high... Lmao!
> 
> I thought this was bad poetry day????


I think the word turd makes it a bad.
Wait a minute us tortoise owners like it when our torts have good turds.??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303808
> 
> Indy and Red Lady were getting along so well earlier this year.
> That was before she accidentally knocked him off his bridge in his enclosure.
> I don't think he's quite forgiven her yet.


That is a great pic. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> View attachment 303815
> 
> Indy: Would you Please get that Big Sassy Red Thing out of my enclosure...


Wonderful pic! Was it taken with your camera on your phone?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lokkje said:


> My favorite pet will always and forever be my punky Jilly who just died. My favorite tortoise is tiny Tim who I’ve had pretty much all my life and my favorite horse is digger.


All great pics. What a beautiful horse.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My English teacher _was _an ugly bird.


??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all.
I am waiting to see from Adam what we are celebrating today.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well have a good day at work! GOOD MORNING;-)


I hope things are going well with your Dad.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I really don't know why you don't post more pics. I love love pics of your Dragons.


I'm dragging my feet on replacing my phone, and it's a pain to use a workaround to post pictures that I've taken with my phone. The photos available on my tablet are easier to post. They're also more likely to be better quality because it's my other half taking the pictures.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> I think the word turd makes it a bad.
> Wait a minute us tortoise owners like it when our torts have good turds.??


How about _coprolite_? We'd still be talking about poop, right? 
Just not any time soon, if it's a freshly laid sample. ?

And it doesn't rhyme with _bird_, either.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Wonderful pic! Was it taken with your camera on your phone?


Actually, that picture was taken by my other half using the camera on his phone. He has more patience than I do with things like that. Significantly more talent, too, in the photography department.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> My favorite pet will always and forever be my punky Jilly who just died. My favorite tortoise is tiny Tim who I’ve had pretty much all my life and my favorite horse is digger.
> 
> View attachment 303855
> View attachment 303856
> View attachment 303857
> View attachment 303858
> View attachment 303859


It's so hard to lose the favorite ones. I've had a few in my lifetime. Still makes me cry now when I remember them, so I try to not think about it. Sophie, Ida, Molly. Now I have my Misty Girl. Hopefully I go before she does. Life wouldn't be the same without her, my faithful companion.

You have that great picture of Jilly to bring back the memories. So sorry you've lost her.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> How about _coprolite_? We'd still be talking about poop, right?
> Just not any time soon, if it's a freshly laid sample. ?
> 
> And it doesn't rhyme with _bird_, either.


That's a hard one to figure out!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Are you sure it was accidentally? ? She might have tried to steal it. Joking of course ?.


A few years back, the Biopark in Fuengirola, Spain proudly announced the arrival of a pair of Komodo Dragons. Big hooha and lots of advertising. After a few days, while the female was sunbathing on top of a wall, the male felt a little frisky and climbed up on top of her. She reacted and threw him off the wall. He died. She seems quite happy now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Personally, I have noticed that if you blatantly use the word 'cheese' looking for points, they are not given. However, if one actually uses the word 'cheese' *surreptitiously *kinda under the door so to speak, ya gets the points...it all depends on how sly you are


Correct. 
And points for being clever and sly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A few years back, the Biopark in Fuengirola, Spain proudly announced the arrival of a pair of Komodo Dragons. Big hooha and lots of advertising. After a few days, while the female was sunbathing on top of a wall, the male felt a little frisky and climbed up on top of her. She reacted and threw him off the wall. He died. She seems quite happy now.
> View attachment 303920
> 
> View attachment 303921


Well, I was waiting with fish breath (baited) to see what day I would be celebrating today, and you've let me down. So now you can go get your own darned cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Points??? I was only thinking about the food... lol


Point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I should never be tempted. Cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese cheese


-27.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all.
> I am waiting to see from Adam what we are celebrating today.


Sorry, Adam has been a bit busy today. 
Good afternoonyeve, Robust Roommates.
Today, or what's left of it, is ..........................
National Potato Day!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> How about _coprolite_? We'd still be talking about poop, right?
> Just not any time soon, if it's a freshly laid sample. ?
> 
> And it doesn't rhyme with _bird_, either.


A good friend of mine is an authority on coprolites and has written a children's book on the subject.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I was waiting with fish breath (baited) to see what day I would be celebrating today, and you've let me down. So now you can go get your own darned cheese!


I agree, I have been lost all day because I don't know what to celebrate.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Adam has been a bit busy today.
> Good afternoonyeve, Robust Roommates.
> Today, or what's left of it, is ..........................
> National Potato Day!
> View attachment 303922
> 
> View attachment 303923


Oops after complaining I found this post.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Personally, I have noticed that if you blatantly use the word 'cheese' looking for points, they are not given. However, if one actually uses the word 'cheese' *surreptitiously *kinda under the door so to speak, ya gets the points...it all depends on how sly you are


Exactly, that's why the other day I said I was going to have eggs with pepper Jack cheese. I really didn't I just wanted to get my first point. 
I hope Adam doesn't see this post.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I still can’t believe I didn’t get any points for the lasagna. And I actually did that! ??


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's so hard to lose the favorite ones. I've had a few in my lifetime. Still makes me cry now when I remember them, so I try to not think about it. Sophie, Ida, Molly. Now I have my Misty Girl. Hopefully I go before she does. Life wouldn't be the same without her, my faithful companion.
> 
> You have that great picture of Jilly to bring back the memories. So sorry you've lost her.


Oh no. I am so sorry that i brought up sad memories for both of you.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Adam has been a bit busy today.
> Good afternoonyeve, Robust Roommates.
> Today, or what's left of it, is ..........................
> National Potato Day!
> View attachment 303922
> 
> View attachment 303923


As I am reading this I am eating a potato with CHEESE. ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, I must be old. I do not watch sport at all, but I know who he is. I think I just gave my age away. ? ? ?


I don't know about that. I'm older and I didn't know. Course I never watched very much TV except the news. Now I can't seem to get myself to watch it at all hardly.(Thanks to you guys) When sports come on the news, I get chores going. I do like Lucky Dog on Saturday mornings. I was mad when they replaced it with football for awhile but it's back... He's based in Yavonne's state and tries to help unwanted dogs.?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't know about that. I'm older and I didn't know. Course I never watched very much TV except the news. Now I can't seem to get myself to watch it at all hardly.(Thanks to you guys) When sports come on the news, I get chores going. I do like Lucky Dog on Saturday mornings. I was mad when they replaced it with football for awhile but it's back... He's based in Yavonne's state and tries to help unwanted dogs.?


TV is actually over rated ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> TV is actually over rated ?


I use it to put myself to sleep. My doctor actually asked me if I could concentrate enough to watch TV... the answer was NO. I like TFO better. It's hard to tell what he thought about that.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I use it to put myself to sleep. My doctor actually asked me if I could concentrate enough to watch TV... the answer was NO. I like TFO better. It's hard to tell what he thought about that.


The forum has much more interesting thing here too. Some shows on T.V are just plain stupid, though I do love some stupid shows. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The forum has much more interesting thing here too. Some shows on T.V are just plain stupid, though I do love some stupid shows. ?


Yes. Once in awhile I can watch a movie even... but a lot of it is not my cup of tea I guess. I enjoy the crocodile Dundee movies. Just for fun. Discovery sometimes. But I hate sitting around although I have to do a lot of it lately. This winds up being more fun.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Once in awhile I can watch a movie even... but a lot of it is not my cup of tea I guess. I enjoy the crocodile Dundee movies. Just for fun. Discovery sometimes. But I hate sitting around although I have to do a lot of it lately. This winds up being more fun.?


Usually I watch T.V when I’m procrastinating. Whenever I watch T.V, something fails to get done.


----------



## CarolM

Hmmm i used to warch TV to fill the time, but nowadays I am running out of time, so there is no need for T.V. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm dragging my feet on replacing my phone, and it's a pain to use a workaround to post pictures that I've taken with my phone. The photos available on my tablet are easier to post. They're also more likely to be better quality because it's my other half taking the pictures.


I wish I could get my old phone fixed. I like the new one but I love my old one. The programs and apps are perfect for me. It is an LG.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Usually I watch T.V when I’m procrastinating. Whenever I watch T.V, something fails to get done.


I always miss the end because I get antsy... then I have to watch it again.or try...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hmmm i used to warch TV to fill the time, but nowadays I am running out of time, so there is no need for T.V. ?


Yea time keeps flying! I want it to slow down...? To tortoise pace. I still can't believe Dilly is 11 years old. It seems like yesterday I brought him home for Joe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Exactly, that's why the other day I said I was going to have eggs with pepper Jack cheese. I really didn't I just wanted to get my first point.
> I hope Adam doesn't see this post.


Adam already knew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I still can’t believe I didn’t get any points for the lasagna. And I actually did that! ??


But you may have done. 
I write points down, but I don't always announce them .


----------



## Maro2Bear

Summertime fun. Kayaking and gardening. Massive thunderstorms rolled through our area early dumping a ton of rain. We delayed our normally early kayak launch by a few hours hoping the storms would quickly roll through.
We lucked out and by 10:00 clearing skies & rain stopped.

Here’s one of the better shots from the outing.

Hammock Island Marina - Main Creek - Md


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Summertime fun. Kayaking and gardening. Massive thunderstorms rolled through our area early dumping a ton of rain. We delayed our normally early kayak launch by a few hours hoping the storms would quickly roll through.
> We lucked out and by 10:00 clearing skies & rain stopped.
> 
> Here’s one of the better shots from the outing.
> 
> Hammock Island Marina - Main Creek - Md
> View attachment 303952


That is a good one. I like how the sun is shining through the clouds over the resting boats.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Summertime fun. Kayaking and gardening. Massive thunderstorms rolled through our area early dumping a ton of rain. We delayed our normally early kayak launch by a few hours hoping the storms would quickly roll through.
> We lucked out and by 10:00 clearing skies & rain stopped.
> 
> Here’s one of the better shots from the outing.
> 
> Hammock Island Marina - Main Creek - Md
> View attachment 303952


It is quite pretty


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I still can’t believe I didn’t get any points for the lasagna. And I actually did that! ??


Was I wrong? I thought it was shells. If I could find the picture again I'd look ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Was I wrong? I thought it was shells. If I could find the picture again I'd look ?


Oh yep, it was lasagna. I was going to add the cheese in a couple minutes when I took that pic.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Was I wrong? I thought it was shells. If I could find the picture again I'd look ?


Don’t worry, my eyes fail all the time. I need stronger glasses. ? This isn’t quite the emoji I was looking for, but it works. Just mind block the buck teeth and smile. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think the word turd makes it a bad.
> Wait a minute us tortoise owners like it when our torts have good turds.??


Yea. It's time to celebrate!? S/he moved.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Once in awhile I can watch a movie even... but a lot of it is not my cup of tea I guess. I enjoy the crocodile Dundee movies. Just for fun. Discovery sometimes. But I hate sitting around although I have to do a lot of it lately. This winds up being more fun.?


Well, if you ever suffer from insomnia, I'm sure we can find some nice academic papers that will do the trick... ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yep, it was lasagna. I was going to add the cheese in a couple minutes when I took that pic.


I couldn't find big shells at Kroger today. I'll ask them to get some in. But lasagna works too. It's just as good. I just like shells the best.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, if you ever suffer from insomnia, I'm sure we can find some nice academic papers that will do the trick... ?


I'd rather talk to youal.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Once in awhile I can watch a movie even... but a lot of it is not my cup of tea I guess. I enjoy the crocodile Dundee movies. Just for fun. Discovery sometimes. But I hate sitting around although I have to do a lot of it lately. This winds up being more fun.?


I love Mic Dundee!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Summertime fun. Kayaking and gardening. Massive thunderstorms rolled through our area early dumping a ton of rain. We delayed our normally early kayak launch by a few hours hoping the storms would quickly roll through.
> We lucked out and by 10:00 clearing skies & rain stopped.
> 
> Here’s one of the better shots from the outing.
> 
> Hammock Island Marina - Main Creek - Md
> View attachment 303952


That would make a gorgeous canvas on my wall!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I was waiting with fish breath (baited) to see what day I would be celebrating today, and you've let me down. So now you can go get your own darned cheese!


Yea and it ended up being only national potato day. I thought only the leprecons tried to pull that one off. Plant a gold potato you get a pot of gold.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, if you ever suffer from insomnia, I'm sure we can find some nice academic papers that will do the trick... ?


Reading academic papers all night stops me from sleeping!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I love Mic Dundee!!!


He's my favorite of all those type of movies. Adam Chandler isn't far behind.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Reading academic papers all night stops me from sleeping!


That's why I use a TV. Okay how much more boring can I do.nodnodnod...zzzzzz


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I couldn't find big shells at Kroger today. I'll ask them to get some in. But lasagna works too. It's just as good. I just like shells the best.


I like anything with cheese ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I love TV and books since I overdose on real life daily!


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I like anything with cheese ?


Yep even a cheesy dip works.? French fries, potato chips...etc. even fresh veggies go down easier.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Yep even a cheesy dip works.? French fries, potato chips...etc. even fresh veggies go down easier.


Ooooh, yes fresh veggies. My favorite asparagus wrapped in prosciutto and sprinkled parmesan on top. It’s so good! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love TV and books since I overdose on real life daily!


I forgot to mention you in my bad poem. Sorry. I didn't take your card down yet. I guess I'll wait until this season now.?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ooooh, yes fresh veggies. My favorite asparagus wrapped in prosciutto and sprinkled parmesan on top. It’s so good! ?


Ok dang it! How do I do that??????


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love TV and books since I overdose on real life daily!


Amen!! I don’t watch TV often but I do if it’s recorded.. can live in books given the time


----------



## EllieMay

In honor of the potato day!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Once upon a time, I was a voracious reader.
Then I ended up majoring in English.
And that pretty much killed my love of reading! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Ok dang it! How do I do that??????


I just put salt and pepper on my asparagus, then wrap with prosciutto, shred parmesan on top, and stick it in the oven. That’s about it, it’s simple but delicious.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> In honor of the potato day!
> View attachment 303966
> View attachment 303967


I say do what the French did in times of stress. ?Fry that dang thing!


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I just put salt and pepper on my asparagus, then wrap with prosciutto, shred parmesan on top, and stick it in the oven. That’s about it, it’s simple but delicious.


I'm going to try that. I love asparagus.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try that. I love asparagus.


Me too ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Just don’t put too much salt or it will be really salty because prosciutto in itself is a salty meat.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Oh! And I forgot, add olive oil too.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Once upon a time, I was a voracious reader.
> Then I ended up majoring in English.
> And that pretty much killed my love of reading! ?


Me too with reading constantly I. Now I have to wear glasses and that's what killed it for me.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Just don’t put too much salt or it will be really salty because prosciutto in itself is a salty meat.


Okay. I usually don't salt my veggies while cooking anyway so just some pepper would work. What kind of meat is prosciutto? I might have to find a substitute.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Okay. I usually don't salt my veggies while cooking anyway so just some pepper would work. What kind of meat is prosciutto? I might have to find a substitute.


It’s really thin dry cured ham.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh! And I forgot, add olive oil too.


Always!


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s really thin dry cured ham.


Okay I'll find one similar. I don't eat pork but there's probably something close and grease it up with olive oil. I think I would like that. I get tired of the same old stuff. Cooked the same old way. Same food but new.?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea and it ended up being only national potato day. I thought only the leprecons tried to pull that one off. Plant a gold potato you get a pot of gold.?


mmmm I need to find a gold potato.


----------



## CarolM

It is Thursday everyone. Have a good one today.

@EllieMay How is your dad doing?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It is Thursday everyone. Have a good one today.
> 
> @EllieMay How is your dad doing?


Good morning Carol! At the moment, he’s like a chicken with very ruffled feathers... it’s just past 4am here and we are just up and fixing to go check in at the hospital.. the hotel is right down the block and is a medical suite chain for extended stay guests. They will actually begin his surgery in around 3 hours and expect a 3-5 hour procedure.. I will have to drop him off and come back here to wait due to Covid.. They will be removing the cancerous tumor and the upper lobe of his lung along with some lymph nodes.. everything will be checked in the lab during the procedure to determine the need for any additional surgery while they are in there.. no complications are expected . Thank you for Checking on us..by noon, this will hopefully all be behind us and he will be in better shape ?.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! At the moment, he’s like a chicken with very ruffled feathers... it’s just past 4am here and we are just up and fixing to go check in at the hospital.. the hotel is right down the block and is a medical suite chain for extended stay guests. They will actually begin his surgery in around 3 hours and expect a 3-5 hour procedure.. I will have to drop him off and come back here to wait due to Covid.. They will be removing the cancerous tumor and the upper lobe of his lung along with some lymph nodes.. everything will be checked in the lab during the procedure to determine the need for any additional surgery while they are in there.. no complications are expected . Thank you for Checking on us..by noon, this will hopefully all be behind us and he will be in better shape ?.


Good Luck, i will be thinking of the two of you. Although by the sounds of it, they know exactly what they are doing and I am sure he will come out of it totally fine again. A big Electronic hug for you both.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Reckless Roommates!  
Today is World Mosquito Day, so I guess that means it's time to offer a little of your blood to our hungry friends. 
Only female mosquitoes bite, you know. 
Always the women.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Reckless Roommates!
> Today is World Mosquito Day, so I guess that means it's time to offer a little of your blood to our hungry friends.
> Only female mosquitoes bite, you know.
> Always the women.
> View attachment 304002


No thank you, in summer time they take enough blood from me, Thank you very much. !


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I used to live in Winnipeg which is mosquito country, there were swarms and swarms of them. Now in Colorado, there is none of them. No more mosquitos ? yay! I hate those blood sucking vampires. I’ve always been jealous of my dad, he doesn‘t react to them.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I used to live in Winnipeg which is mosquito country, there were swarms and swarms of them. Now in Colorado, there is none of them. No more mosquitos ? yay! I hate those blood sucking vampires. I’ve always been jealous of my dad, he doesn‘t react to them.


They don't like biting the rest of my family. But love biting me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Last night I was surprised to actually be able to see the physical sun in the western sky when I went out in the late afternoon to take care of my evening chores. It was quite a pretty sight, and the first time in my memory that I've actually seen the sun itself. I wondered if it were smoke or clouds that made it so easy to see that beautiful orange disc in the sky. Then later, when I was getting ready to turn off the TV, and had it on the news station, I heard that there are over 100 fires across California and our fire fighters are spread very thin. I wish I had gotten a picture of it. I just now tried to get Google to show me, but nothing about last night's sky came up in the results.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! At the moment, he’s like a chicken with very ruffled feathers... it’s just past 4am here and we are just up and fixing to go check in at the hospital.. the hotel is right down the block and is a medical suite chain for extended stay guests. They will actually begin his surgery in around 3 hours and expect a 3-5 hour procedure.. I will have to drop him off and come back here to wait due to Covid.. They will be removing the cancerous tumor and the upper lobe of his lung along with some lymph nodes.. everything will be checked in the lab during the procedure to determine the need for any additional surgery while they are in there.. no complications are expected . Thank you for Checking on us..by noon, this will hopefully all be behind us and he will be in better shape ?.



All fingers crossed! Best of luck. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some morning sunshine & cool temps here. Sun’s up as are the sunflowers.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Last night I was surprised to actually be able to see the physical sun in the western sky when I went out in the late afternoon to take care of my evening chores. It was quite a pretty sight, and the first time in my memory that I've actually seen the sun itself. I wondered if it were smoke or clouds that made it so easy to see that beautiful orange disc in the sky. Then later, when I was getting ready to turn off the TV, and had it on the news station, I heard that there are over 100 fires across California and our fire fighters are spread very thin. I wish I had gotten a picture of it. I just now tried to get Google to show me, but nothing about last night's sky came up in the results.


What a pity.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> What a pity.


I will share with you the pic I took last night, if you like.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, however, your picture is missing the actual sun that I wished I had taken a picture of.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adam already knew.


?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Some morning sunshine & cool temps here. Sun’s up as are the sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 304010


Gorgeous. I adore sunflowers.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! At the moment, he’s like a chicken with very ruffled feathers... it’s just past 4am here and we are just up and fixing to go check in at the hospital.. the hotel is right down the block and is a medical suite chain for extended stay guests. They will actually begin his surgery in around 3 hours and expect a 3-5 hour procedure.. I will have to drop him off and come back here to wait due to Covid.. They will be removing the cancerous tumor and the upper lobe of his lung along with some lymph nodes.. everything will be checked in the lab during the procedure to determine the need for any additional surgery while they are in there.. no complications are expected . Thank you for Checking on us..by noon, this will hopefully all be behind us and he will be in better shape ?.


Wishing your Dad all the very best for his surgery.I hope he makes a speedy recovery. Thinking of you all x


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Reckless Roommates!
> Today is World Mosquito Day, so I guess that means it's time to offer a little of your blood to our hungry friends.
> Only female mosquitoes bite, you know.
> Always the women.
> View attachment 304002


Thankfully they don't seem to like the taste of my blood so I'm rarely bothered by them or other insects. Mind you if they were desperate I'm sure I could be on the menu.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all I hope Thursday is a good day for you. I'm working my way backwards through your posts of the last few days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Adam has been a bit busy today.
> Good afternoonyeve, Robust Roommates.
> Today, or what's left of it, is ..........................
> National Potato Day!
> View attachment 303922
> 
> View attachment 303923


Missed it! 
Now I'll have a chip on my shoulder?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's so hard to lose the favorite ones. I've had a few in my lifetime. Still makes me cry now when I remember them, so I try to not think about it. Sophie, Ida, Molly. Now I have my Misty Girl. Hopefully I go before she does. Life wouldn't be the same without her, my faithful companion.
> 
> You have that great picture of Jilly to bring back the memories. So sorry you've lost her.


Yes. The Taz was my favorite house bunny. He was a satin. We always love the new animals too but some are just so special they are irreplaceable. Sapphire is one of those. I've had 2 bunnies since and they've helped. If I lose Sapphire I won't be able to replace that hole and feel right about it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! At the moment, he’s like a chicken with very ruffled feathers... it’s just past 4am here and we are just up and fixing to go check in at the hospital.. the hotel is right down the block and is a medical suite chain for extended stay guests. They will actually begin his surgery in around 3 hours and expect a 3-5 hour procedure.. I will have to drop him off and come back here to wait due to Covid.. They will be removing the cancerous tumor and the upper lobe of his lung along with some lymph nodes.. everything will be checked in the lab during the procedure to determine the need for any additional surgery while they are in there.. no complications are expected . Thank you for Checking on us..by noon, this will hopefully all be behind us and he will be in better shape ?.


Hope he did good!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I am 75 yrs old and got my first check book ever in 2000. I still write checks, because of my then life style I never had a checking account, but now I do have one and sometimes it actually has money in it. I love writing checks. I have a lady who handles my finances, but I handle all the stuff pertaining to my car, so I write 2 checks a month, could I pay on-line? Yep, but writing checks makes me feel normal and adult...I think lol


I still use cheques too when I send money to my nephews and nieces in their birthday cards. There have been incidents of cards being lost and don't trust the post enough to put cash in.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully they don't seem to like the taste of my blood so I'm rarely bothered by them or other insects. Mind you if they were desperate I'm sure I could be on the menu.


I'm kinda blessed like that too. That was really nice when I lived in Florida. I always thought it might be my herbal shower gels. They would bite but not like they did everyone else.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some morning sunshine & cool temps here. Sun’s up as are the sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 304010


Nice. I've never seen a red one in person.


----------



## Lyn W

All caught up - missed joke and bad poetry day so I'll combine both with an old one of mine.

_My boyfriend and I had a water bed,
I loved him with all of my heart,
I thought we'd be together forever
But sadly...........we..........drifted..............apart._

Good to see you are all OK or at least on the mend.
Lola is having an early night - he hasn't wanted to go to bed this week and has been up and about all hours for some strange reason, even when it's dark and he's exceptionally well fed. He's been outside quite a lot and has been really tucking into his clover patch. Time for a poop test I think to make sure he hasn't picked up any parasites.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> mmmm I need to find a gold potato.


Truthfully, they've become a favorite potato of mine. I'm going to try and get one to grow roots and plant it. My brother plants a potato every St. Patrick's Day and digs up potatoes later.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had a really stormy rainy day here a few days back. Wifey and I decided to collaborate on a new tea light down on our very dusty lathe.

Wood - Catalpa
Design - Contempory/Scandinavian
Created - August 2020
Form - Tea Light


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a really stormy rainy day here a few days back. Wifey and I decided to collaborate on a new tea light down on our very dusty lathe.
> 
> Wood - Catalpa
> Design - Contempory/Scandinavian
> Created - August 2020
> Form - Tea Light
> 
> View attachment 304035
> View attachment 304036
> View attachment 304037


Yeah! I was wondering where your wood creations were. I love seeing them. Just beautiful.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a really stormy rainy day here a few days back. Wifey and I decided to collaborate on a new tea light down on our very dusty lathe.
> 
> Wood - Catalpa
> Design - Contempory/Scandinavian
> Created - August 2020
> Form - Tea Light
> 
> View attachment 304035
> View attachment 304036
> View attachment 304037


Ooh, they‘re so pretty. I’m not that talented ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ooh, they‘re so pretty. I’m not that talented ?


Well maybe not with wood but it looks like you can cook good?️among other things.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Last night I was surprised to actually be able to see the physical sun in the western sky when I went out in the late afternoon to take care of my evening chores. It was quite a pretty sight, and the first time in my memory that I've actually seen the sun itself. I wondered if it were smoke or clouds that made it so easy to see that beautiful orange disc in the sky. Then later, when I was getting ready to turn off the TV, and had it on the news station, I heard that there are over 100 fires across California and our fire fighters are spread very thin. I wish I had gotten a picture of it. I just now tried to get Google to show me, but nothing about last night's sky came up in the results.


That’s so sad... I hate that you saw such beauty just to discoverevil behind it ;-(


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Well maybe not with wood but it looks like you can cook good?among other things.


You’re so nice. Thank you ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a really stormy rainy day here a few days back. Wifey and I decided to collaborate on a new tea light down on our very dusty lathe.
> 
> Wood - Catalpa
> Design - Contempory/Scandinavian
> Created - August 2020
> Form - Tea Light
> 
> View attachment 304035
> View attachment 304036
> View attachment 304037


Paired with a nice crisp wine... PERFECT;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Thank you all for the good thoughts about Dad! Surgery went great.. lasted almost the whole 5 hours so my nerves were shot but there were no complications and he’s moved from recovery to a room now. His surgeon said that he is now CANCER FREE! I am so relieved and grateful for life in general... I have no idea yet when we will get to go home but I won’t complain no matter what;-). Tonight, Cinder and I are celebrating with Prosciutto, Mozzarello, and Roscato ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts about Dad! Surgery went great.. lasted almost the whole 5 hours so my nerves were shot but there were no complications and he’s moved from recovery to a room now. His surgeon said that he is now CANCER FREE! I am so relieved and grateful for life in general... I have no idea yet when we will get to go home but I won’t complain no matter what;-). Tonight, Cinder and I are celebrating with Prosciutto, Mozzarello, and Roscato ?


I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

In fact, I think I'll have a glass of red in celebration with you...


----------



## EllieMay

ik


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> In fact, I think I'll have a glass of red in celebration with you...



Oh good!! I’ve got to take her down for a walk around the green and then we will be back for sone conversation;-)


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You’re so nice. Thank you ?


I'll send a picture when I try your recipe. It sounds so good. I have to buy the stuff first. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 304040
> View attachment 304041
> ik


I love your dog! OMG.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 304040
> View attachment 304041
> ik


Cinder’s so cute!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I love your dog! OMG.


Thanks Cathie! I’m pretty partial to her myself... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Cinder’s so cute!


Absolutely rotten;-)


----------



## EllieMay

So we all know what I’m doing... what are y’all up to?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 304040
> View attachment 304041
> ik


What a happy face!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> So we all know what I’m doing... what are y’all up to?


Nothing really, just sitting and chilling. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tonight there isn't as much smoke in the atmosphere tonight as there was last night, so the picture isn't as pretty as it was yesterday. In yesterday's sky it was just a clear, bright orange disk, with no brightness:


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -1 for asking.


oh crap


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Cathie! I’m pretty partial to her myself... ?


I showed Joe her picture. And then his painting of the doghouse and her running around the tree. He knew exactly who I was talking about. Cinder! He's not a dog person but he likes her too and pointed out another painting when she's dressed like a princess. He's got it. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Tonight there isn't as much smoke in the atmosphere tonight as there was last night, so the picture isn't as pretty as it was yesterday. In yesterday's sky it was just a clear, bright orange disk, with no brightness:
> 
> View attachment 304048


I'm glad there isn't as much smoke for your sake. I hope Lucky Dog ranch is doing ok too. You once told me you would like that show. He is based in LA.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I showed Joe her picture. And then his painting of the doghouse and her running around the tree. He knew exactly who I was talking about. Cinder! He's not a dog person but he likes her too and pointed out another painting when she's dressed like a princess. He's got it. ??


That picture that he did of her and Riley ( my sisters bulldog) has the hall of dame spot in my office.. I love it.. the one that you mentioned with her running around the tree hangs in my sons room we have never gotten the poster frame to put them all together but I may like them better individually...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> No thank you, in summer time they take enough blood from me, Thank you very much. !


Meanie! 
-1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I used to live in Winnipeg which is mosquito country, there were swarms and swarms of them. Now in Colorado, there is none of them. No more mosquitos ? yay! I hate those blood sucking vampires. I’ve always been jealous of my dad, he doesn‘t react to them.


Meanie! 
Minus 1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> They don't like biting the rest of my family. But love biting me.


Same here.
They love wifey and have an internet page recommending her as a holiday location. 
But they usually leave me alone. Except in Fuengirola, Spain for some reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully they don't seem to like the taste of my blood so I'm rarely bothered by them or other insects. Mind you if they were desperate I'm sure I could be on the menu.


Point!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Missed it!
> Now I'll have a chip on my shoulder?


Don't worry. I won't roast you for it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts about Dad! Surgery went great.. lasted almost the whole 5 hours so my nerves were shot but there were no complications and he’s moved from recovery to a room now. His surgeon said that he is now CANCER FREE! I am so relieved and grateful for life in general... I have no idea yet when we will get to go home but I won’t complain no matter what;-). Tonight, Cinder and I are celebrating with Prosciutto, Mozzarello, and Roscato ?


Lots and lots of points.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts about Dad! Surgery went great.. lasted almost the whole 5 hours so my nerves were shot but there were no complications and he’s moved from recovery to a room now. His surgeon said that he is now CANCER FREE! I am so relieved and grateful for life in general... I have no idea yet when we will get to go home but I won’t complain no matter what;-). Tonight, Cinder and I are celebrating with Prosciutto, Mozzarello, and Roscato ?


Great news! It will take time but I send all good wishes for his recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry. I won't roast you for it.


Thank you. I'm glad we've sauteed that out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Reptilian Roommates! 
Today is International Lemonade Day. 
Hmmmm. 
Not very keen. 
Coffee doesn't give me any points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you. I'm glad we've sauteed that out.


In an appeel?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In an appeel?


It's a bit of half baked one - if it doesn't work I'll have to jacket in.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Reptilian Roommates!
> Today is International Lemonade Day.
> Hmmmm.
> Not very keen.
> Coffee doesn't give me any points.


If life throws you lemons make lemonade - or several G & Ts.

Happy lemonade day.
Are you sure it's not lemon aid day - to help lemons in trouble?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Reptilian Roommates!
> Today is International Lemonade Day.
> Hmmmm.
> Not very keen.
> Coffee doesn't give me any points.


I celebrate this day every day. My drink of choice is Arnold Palmer's tea/lemonade.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lots and lots of points.


Holy sh*t house mouse! I cry *FOUL!!!*


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That picture that he did of her and Riley ( my sisters bulldog) has the hall of dame spot in my office.. I love it.. the one that you mentioned with her running around the tree hangs in my sons room we have never gotten the poster frame to put them all together but I may like them better individually...


We'll see what happens with your latest input.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Holy sh*t house mouse! I cry *FOUL!!!*


Yea. You should at least get points for being Maggie!?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Reptilian Roommates!
> Today is International Lemonade Day.
> Hmmmm.
> Not very keen.
> Coffee doesn't give me any points.


I think I'd rather have lemons squeezed till they bleed on fish or mixed with honey for a cure for what ails you. No lemonade for me thanks.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all.. I see lots of the normal shenanigans ongoing here....happy Friday.

Traveled south today and kayaked a nice little creek that feeds right into the Chesapeake Bay. Lots of flowers & birds. Ospreys, herons, eagles, geese, ducks, white egrets, cormorants and Laughing Gulls.

Nice quiet morning. A few old beaten fishing sheds still linger on.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.. I see lots of the normal shenanigans ongoing here....happy Friday.
> 
> Traveled south today and kayaked a nice little creek that feeds right into the Chesapeake Bay. Lots of flowers & birds. Ospreys, herons, eagles, geese, ducks, white egrets, cormorants and Laughing Gulls.
> 
> Nice quiet morning. A few old beaten fishing sheds still linger on.
> View attachment 304082


I love that little old fishing shack. I hope it still gets used and filled with fun times.


----------



## Maro2Bear

What a surprise! Went out to make sure everything was water & Sully had food and was shocked to see a beautiful flower had popped from our Water Hyacinth in the water garden! What a flower!


----------



## Lyn W

That is really beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea. You should at least get points for being Maggie!?


Lots n lots!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.. I see lots of the normal shenanigans ongoing here....happy Friday.
> 
> Traveled south today and kayaked a nice little creek that feeds right into the Chesapeake Bay. Lots of flowers & birds. Ospreys, herons, eagles, geese, ducks, white egrets, cormorants and Laughing Gulls.
> 
> Nice quiet morning. A few old beaten fishing sheds still linger on.
> View attachment 304082


Timeless!!! I hope you sell these to someone who shares them widespread.. Photos like yours deserve to be seen!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good night to all! I drove home this morning so I could pick my son up from school.. This was the longest stint that he’s ever been without me and he was done! I stopped at the house long enough to tend all my critters ( despite my girls having done so) and pack him a bag . We have made it back to the hotel and snuggled in with our iPads... Dad seems to be breezing through his exercises and we may make it home for good by Sunday...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> It's a bit of half baked one - if it doesn't work I'll have to jacket in.


Whatever you desiree, my friend. 
Gosh, I've missed this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I celebrate this day every day. My drink of choice is Arnold Palmer's tea/lemonade.


I have absolutely no idea what this means. 
One day, when the world has gone normal again, I am going to visit you, under your bridge, if you don't mind, and learn your mysterious dialect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Holy sh*t house mouse! I cry *FOUL!!!*


-2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea. You should at least get points for being Maggie!?


-1


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have absolutely no idea what this means.
> One day, when the world has gone normal again, I am going to visit you, under your bridge, if you don't mind, and learn your mysterious dialect.


I know someone who drinks the Arnold Palmers..
It always sounded to me like there should be alcohol involved... but it’s simply a drink of half tea and half lemonade...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But I will give points for Maggie being Maggie. 
Even though it's blinking obvious that Maggie is Maggie 
Of course she is 
Thankfully, nobody else is 
But I think that's okay 
+2.5
At least.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I know someone who drinks the Arnold Palmers..
> It always sounded to me like there should be alcohol involved... but it’s simply a drink of half tea and half lemonade...


What is the point of that?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the point of that?


One wonders.... I personally like the sound of Tom Collins much better ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morningish, Rollicking Roommates! 
Today is Be An Angel Day. 
Hmmm.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morningish, Rollicking Roommates!
> Today is Be An Angel Day.
> Hmmm.
> View attachment 304119


Well...This is a real loser for me, because an angel, I have NEVER been


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Well...This is a real loser for me, because an angel, I have NEVER been


Me neither. 
But I can pretend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, I think the technical term is delusional.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right. 
I think we can safely say that Maggie and I aren't going to win the Angelic Roommate of the Year Award. 
But who is? 
Which one of you deserves the honour?
I guess you(ll all be too polite to say, so who would you nominate? 
Who is the Angel in the Cold Dark Room? 
I nominate the Wool Spider (if she exists)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I will give points for Maggie being Maggie.
> Even though it's blinking obvious that Maggie is Maggie
> Of course she is
> Thankfully, nobody else is
> But I think that's okay
> +2.5
> At least.


There is no other Maggie. Maggie is a very special edition of humanity. There, thank God, is and will ever be only one Maggie, it's hard enough for Maggie to be Maggie, let alone an impostor try. Maggie means strength, honesty and anger. Lots and lots of anger. She's weird, mean and dependable as long as her broom is working, lately there's been a battery problem, and the mice in the CDR irritate her for eating at the straws of her broom, and she really hates being gossiped about BUT...true as hell story...
The CDR has had a subject of food...being prosciutto lately. OK, I don't have an f'ing clue what that is and don't care, but serious...the crappy Corvallis Gazette-Times, my newspaper (lol), had a recipe for prosciutto, balsamic vinegar, and goat cheese while I was pouting an y'all went on without me. I took a picture of it for you, but oh well
and as long as you are talking about Maggie, remember this, don't poke the bear


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> There is no other Maggie. Maggie is a very special edition of humanity. There, thank God, is and will ever be only one Maggie, it's hard enough for Maggie to be Maggie, let alone an impostor try. Maggie means strength, honesty and anger. Lots and lots of anger. She's weird, mean and dependable as long as her broom is working, lately there's been a battery problem, and the mice in the CDR irritate her for eating at the straws of her broom, and she really hates being gossiped about BUT...true as hell story...
> The CDR has had a subject of food...being prosciutto lately. OK, I don't have an f'ing clue what that is and don't care, but serious...the crappy Corvallis Gazette-Times, my newspaper (lol), had a recipe for prosciutto, balsamic vinegar, and goat cheese while I was pouting an y'all went on without me. I took a picture of it for you, but oh well
> and as long as you are talking about Maggie, remember this, don't poke the bear


My daughter in law says I have a sociopathic personality. Crap! Did any of you know that is an actual diagnosis, and it's not really attractive...ha ha ha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -1


WAIT, I'm LOSING points for being Maggie??????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But I will give points for Maggie being Maggie.
> Even though it's blinking obvious that Maggie is Maggie
> Of course she is
> Thankfully, nobody else is
> But I think that's okay
> +2.5
> At least.


I lied, there's IS a Maggie clone, Chubbs the tegu


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morningish, Rollicking Roommates!
> Today is Be An Angel Day.
> Hmmm.
> View attachment 304119


Where are the horns to support the halo?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Well...This is a real loser for me, because an angel, I have NEVER been


Yeah, but you have a heart of gold... nerves of steel... 
Just hang the halo from the rear view mirror in your Camaro or something. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> There is no other Maggie. Maggie is a very special edition of humanity. There, thank God, is and will ever be only one Maggie, it's hard enough for Maggie to be Maggie, let alone an impostor try. Maggie means strength, honesty and anger. Lots and lots of anger. She's weird, mean and dependable as long as her broom is working, lately there's been a battery problem, and the mice in the CDR irritate her for eating at the straws of her broom, and she really hates being gossiped about BUT...true as hell story...
> The CDR has had a subject of food...being prosciutto lately. OK, I don't have an f'ing clue what that is and don't care, but serious...the crappy Corvallis Gazette-Times, my newspaper (lol), had a recipe for prosciutto, balsamic vinegar, and goat cheese while I was pouting an y'all went on without me. I took a picture of it for you, but oh well
> and as long as you are talking about Maggie, remember this, don't poke the bear


Can be quite fun poking bears. 
As for the mice, I'm fcing furious.


----------



## Yvonne G

THIS is what I was trying to explain the other day about seeing the 'actual' sun:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> My daughter in law says I have a sociopathic personality. Crap! Did any of you know that is an actual diagnosis, and it's not really attractive...ha ha ha


What is the problem with being a sociopath? 
Seems quite sensible to me. 
Top level psychopath might be a problem, but sociopathy seems a reasonable life choice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What is the point of that?


To quench one's thirst?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> WAIT, I'm LOSING points for being Maggie??????????


Erm, I thought it was + 2.5? 
Still, have it your own way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Where are the horns to support the halo?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> To quench one's thirst?


That concept of ice in tea is something of a foreign concept to the Brits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> To quench one's thirst?


No, that would be Sunny Delight. 
Or whatever the blazes it is that Ed likes. @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> That concept of ice in tea is something of a foreign concept to the Brits.


Indeed! 
Ice is something we know very well, but aren't particularly fond of.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have just made a cup of coffee. 
Not just for me, but wifey too, cos I'm nice. 
I asked her to pay 533DH (about $50) but she laughed. 
Everybody wants something for nothing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have just made a cup of coffee.
> Not just for me, but wifey too, cos I'm nice.
> I asked her to pay 533DH (about $50) but she laughed.
> Everybody wants something for nothing.


I've been watching a lot of British TV - LOVE those murder mysteries!! - and they do drink a heck of a lot of tea. Personally, I don't get it. It tastes bitter to me and if I add sugar I end up with a foul aftertaste.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Sorry I haven’t been around. Last couple days I’ve been sleeping and trying to catch up on cleaning. I have testing booked In Wednesday to find out if I’m in clear. So fingers crossed ?. Them swabs are nasty. But has to be done. And I so hope it’s gone. 
hope your all doing well. And taking it easy My CD-R fam ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> I've been watching a lot of British TV - LOVE those murder mysteries!! - and they do drink a heck of a lot of tea. Personally, I don't get it. It tastes bitter to me and if I add sugar I end up with a foul aftertaste.


I’m British and I don’t like tea. I think it’s nasty. And leaves a horrid taste in your mouth. I’ll stick to me coffee ️ lol. 
hope your well Yvonne


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> THIS is what I was trying to explain the other day about seeing the 'actual' sun:
> 
> View attachment 304122


Now THATS cool!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that would be Sunny Delight.
> Or whatever the blazes it is that Ed likes. @ZEROPILOT


MOUNTAIN DEW!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!! 

So Angel day huh... I think I have to nominate Linda @JoesMum for all of her time in the rescues, sewing the COVID masks, providing supplies for neighbors and numerous other helpful tasks that I’ve read of... 

I’m being lazy this far in the motel hotel... if Dad has to stay until tomorrow, I’m thinking of visiting the Houston zoo... it’s not too far 

Cinder says that she doesn’t care..


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> So Angel day huh... I think I have to nominate Linda @JoesMum for all of her time in the rescues, sewing the COVID masks, providing supplies for neighbors and numerous other helpful tasks that I’ve read of...
> 
> I’m being lazy this far in the motel hotel... if Dad has to stay until tomorrow, I’m thinking of visiting the Houston zoo... it’s not too far
> 
> Cinder says that she doesn’t care..
> View attachment 304136


I hope you are preparing for your two hurricanes. I follow WXRisk on Facebook and have for years he is heck of an accurate weather guy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Sorry I haven’t been around. Last couple days I’ve been sleeping and trying to catch up on cleaning. I have testing booked In Wednesday to find out if I’m in clear. So fingers crossed ?. Them swabs are nasty. But has to be done. And I so hope it’s gone.
> hope your all doing well. And taking it easy My CD-R fam ?


Far as I'm concerned, any old excuse to put off housework. . . and you've got a darned good one!


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m British and I don’t like tea. I think it’s nasty. And leaves a horrid taste in your mouth. I’ll stick to me coffee  lol.
> hope your well Yvonne


oh yes, I'm getting along just fine, thanx. Just lazy


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> So Angel day huh... I think I have to nominate Linda @JoesMum for all of her time in the rescues, sewing the COVID masks, providing supplies for neighbors and numerous other helpful tasks that I’ve read of...
> 
> I’m being lazy this far in the motel hotel... if Dad has to stay until tomorrow, I’m thinking of visiting the Houston zoo... it’s not too far
> 
> Cinder says that she doesn’t care..
> View attachment 304136


poor little doggy, she's got no nose!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> poor little doggy, she's got no nose!


No... but her butt sticks out to make up for it ???


----------



## EllieMay

I was clueless about the hurricanes!!! Haven’t turned the TV on !! A double whammie in the middle of the week on the home front... yikes!!!! Thanks for the heads up @Blackdog1714


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I've been watching a lot of British TV - LOVE those murder mysteries!! - and they do drink a heck of a lot of tea. Personally, I don't get it. It tastes bitter to me and if I add sugar I end up with a foul aftertaste.


I mainly drink coffee.
Terribly unpatriotic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m British and I don’t like tea. I think it’s nasty. And leaves a horrid taste in your mouth. I’ll stick to me coffee  lol.
> hope your well Yvonne


Agreed.
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> MOUNTAIN DEW!!!


I did try it once when I was in Spain. 
Tasted of sugar. 
Though I know Ed likes the sugar free one. Water?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good night to all! I drove home this morning so I could pick my son up from school.. This was the longest stint that he’s ever been without me and he was done! I stopped at the house long enough to tend all my critters ( despite my girls having done so) and pack him a bag . We have made it back to the hotel and snuggled in with our iPads... Dad seems to be breezing through his exercises and we may make it home for good by Sunday...


That's wonderful. It's amazing how quickly a person gets better when the problem gets fixed.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I was clueless about the hurricanes!!! Haven’t turned the TV on !! A double whammie in the middle of the week on the home front... yikes!!!! Thanks for the heads up @Blackdog1714


Two storms, Laura and Marco. Earlier forecasts had Laura visiting Florida, but the current forecast track has continued to shift west. As of earlier today, Florida is out of the cone. Not exactly good news for the rest of the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did try it once when I was in Spain.
> Tasted of sugar.
> Though I know Ed likes the sugar free one. Water?


Sparkling water?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did try it once when I was in Spain.
> Tasted of sugar.
> Though I know Ed likes the sugar free one. Water?


With a slice of lemon... just for a starter


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed!
> Ice is something we know very well, but aren't particularly fond of.


There's only one drink I like ice in. It's my leftover coffee with a shot of liquid sugar with vanilla, extra ice. If I can get myself to make the effort.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> There's only one drink I like ice in. It's my leftover coffee with a shot of liquid sugar with vanilla, extra ice. If I can get myself to make the effort.


That’s just Un-American!!!!

Coffe is not supposed to be cold and tea is not supposed to be hot ! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Two storms, Laura and Marco. Earlier forecasts had Laura visiting Florida, but the current forecast track has continued to shift west. As of earlier today, Florida is out of the cone. Not exactly good news for the rest of the Gulf Coast.


Hopefully, they are spinning in opposite directions, decide to join and fizzle to nothingness.?️


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s just Un-American!!!!
> 
> Coffe is not supposed to be cold and tea is not supposed to be hot ! ?


Well McDonald's sells it ? that's who got me hooked.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well McDonald's sells it ? that's who got me hooked.


Lol.... that was my attempt at a joke since this is an international group.... BUT at Burger King, you can have it your way!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've been watching a lot of British TV - LOVE those murder mysteries!! - and they do drink a heck of a lot of tea. Personally, I don't get it. It tastes bitter to me and if I add sugar I end up with a foul aftertaste.


Me too especially Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> oh yes, I'm getting along just fine, thanx. Just lazy


That was a little white lie. Lazy isn't a word that comes to mind when thinking of you. Off with your halo.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol.... that was my attempt at a joke since this is an international group.... BUT at Burger King, you can have it your way!!!


Mmm... I haven't tried them lately.? They used to have a really good guacamole.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> MOUNTAIN DEW!!!


OMG! I love Mt Dew! I drink a lot of Mt Dew. I have chronic kidney failure, and my Dr. told me the Dew was hurting my dying kidneys and was killing me. So I quit Dew for about 6 months. Thought I was dying of thirst the whole time, I'm back on the Dew now


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good night to all! I drove home this morning so I could pick my son up from school.. This was the longest stint that he’s ever been without me and he was done! I stopped at the house long enough to tend all my critters ( despite my girls having done so) and pack him a bag . We have made it back to the hotel and snuggled in with our iPads... Dad seems to be breezing through his exercises and we may make it home for good by Sunday...


That's good news about your Dad, he'll feel even better at home so fingers crossed for Sunday. Glad to hear your boy is with you now too, he'll feel much better with his Mom! Hope you've managed some rest too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whatever you desiree, my friend.
> Gosh, I've missed this.


Me too, but I'm no mash for you and your puns.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have absolutely no idea what this means.
> One day, when the world has gone normal again, I am going to visit you, under your bridge, if you don't mind, and learn your mysterious dialect.


Wasn't Arnold Palmer a golfer or tennis player? Maybe he hit upon the idea of making lemonade by practicing either using lemons and decided not to waste the juice.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morningish, Rollicking Roommates!
> Today is Be An Angel Day.
> Hmmm.
> View attachment 304119


I'd already failed dismally by 10 am - had a blazing row with the nasty neighbours!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> I think we can safely say that Maggie and I aren't going to win the Angelic Roommate of the Year Award.
> But who is?
> Which one of you deserves the honour?
> I guess you(ll all be too polite to say, so who would you nominate?
> Who is the Angel in the Cold Dark Room?
> I nominate the Wool Spider (if she exists)


I don't know about angels but there must be lots of angles with all those corners.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that would be Sunny Delight.
> Or whatever the blazes it is that Ed likes. @ZEROPILOT


Mountain Dew isn't it?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> MOUNTAIN DEW!!!


...thought it was!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Well...This is a real loser for me, because an angel, I have NEVER been


Don't some of those bikers say they are ? angels.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> So Angel day huh... I think I have to nominate Linda @JoesMum for all of her time in the rescues, sewing the COVID masks, providing supplies for neighbors and numerous other helpful tasks that I’ve read of...
> 
> I’m being lazy this far in the motel hotel... if Dad has to stay until tomorrow, I’m thinking of visiting the Houston zoo... it’s not too far
> 
> Cinder says that she doesn’t care..
> View attachment 304136


Sweet dreams Cinders


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I was clueless about the hurricanes!!! Haven’t turned the TV on !! A double whammie in the middle of the week on the home front... yikes!!!! Thanks for the heads up @Blackdog1714


Hope it's not as bad as it sounds!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I mainly drink coffee.
> Terribly unpatriotic.


You can get Frappe coffee which is iced coffee, It sounds lovely but when I tried one a friend made, I thought it should have started with a C rather than an F. Maybe it was her technique.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. It's not been a good day here weather wise - wet and very windy but nothing as bad as hurricanes. I hope anyone affected by those expected in the US stay safe....it sounds very scary!

I've had a bad day today - big row with nasty neighbours whose dumping of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden has escalated lately and then today they cleared a space to permanently leave one of their 5 large bins there too. It may sound petty but it was the last straw when I saw that. To cut a long story short I ended it by telling them if it was left there I would ring the council and the housing association who own their house. She told me I was being pathetic - but the bin was moved!!! 
I expect they'll get their own back somehow eventually.
Hope you've all had or are having a better day!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, that would be Sunny Delight.
> Or whatever the blazes it is that Ed likes. @ZEROPILOT


Diet Mountain Dew
Sunny Delight tastes like ground up orange peels


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Diet Mountain Dew
> Sunny Delight tastes like ground up orange peels


Hi Ed hope you are well and having a good weekend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. It's not been a good day here weather wise - wet and very windy but nothing as bad as hurricanes. I hope anyone affected by those expected in the US stay safe....it sounds very scary!
> 
> I've had a bad day today - big row with nasty neighbours whose dumping of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden has escalated lately and then today they cleared a space to permanently leave one of their 5 large bins there too. It may sound petty but it was the last straw when I saw that. To cut a long story short I ended it by telling them if it was left there I would ring the council and the housing association who own their house. She told me I was being pathetic - but the bin was moved!!!
> I expect they'll get their own back somehow eventually.
> Hope you've all had or are having a better day!


Sorry that I can't help you, Lyn.
This sounds right up "my alley".


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ed hope you are well and having a good weekend.


Thank you ma'am.
Nothing particularly great or horrible here.
So, I suppose that is good.
I'm sorry that you have so little to celebrate right now.
You're overdue for a lot of wonderful!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. It's not been a good day here weather wise - wet and very windy but nothing as bad as hurricanes. I hope anyone affected by those expected in the US stay safe....it sounds very scary!
> 
> I've had a bad day today - big row with nasty neighbours whose dumping of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden has escalated lately and then today they cleared a space to permanently leave one of their 5 large bins there too. It may sound petty but it was the last straw when I saw that. To cut a long story short I ended it by telling them if it was left there I would ring the council and the housing association who own their house. She told me I was being pathetic - but the bin was moved!!!
> I expect they'll get their own back somehow eventually.
> Hope you've all had or are having a better day!


After my nice (still) neighbors tree crush my garage and fence I rebuilt. I got a shed, made an outdoor storage shed, and move my fence in 3’ from where it had been. This made a 16’ x 3’ zone that has become a trash bin “safe zone”. I have two trash and one recycle, but often I find 2-3 more out there if the trash guys get lazy! ? couldn’t have worked out better


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> After my nice (still) neighbors tree crush my garage and fence I rebuilt. I got a shed, made an outdoor storage shed, and move my fence in 3’ from where it had been. This made a 16’ x 3’ zone that has become a trash bin “safe zone”. I have two trash and one recycle, but often I find 2-3 more out there if the trash guys get lazy! ? couldn’t have worked out better


Sadly I don't have the space in my tiny garden to be as generous with. There is a long history of problems with my neighbours and it's become so bad recently that I'm looking to move, not something I want to do as this is my old family home, but it's too much of a strain wondering what they are going to do next.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thank you ma'am.
> Nothing particularly great or horrible here.
> So, I suppose that is good.
> I'm sorry that you have so little to celebrate right now.
> You're overdue for a lot of wonderful!


Thanks Ed.
Hope something nice happens for you soon too or at least stays on an even keel.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry that I can't help you, Lyn.
> This sounds right up "my alley".


One of my other neighbours who doesn't like the husband suggested I get some of the tough lads in the area to give the him a good beating. I thought he was joking but he said he knew some who would do it for the price of a good night out in the pub!! Pretty reasonable I think!
If you don't hear from me for a while I'll be in Cardiff Prison!!?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. It's not been a good day here weather wise - wet and very windy but nothing as bad as hurricanes. I hope anyone affected by those expected in the US stay safe....it sounds very scary!
> 
> I've had a bad day today - big row with nasty neighbours whose dumping of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden has escalated lately and then today they cleared a space to permanently leave one of their 5 large bins there too. It may sound petty but it was the last straw when I saw that. To cut a long story short I ended it by telling them if it was left there I would ring the council and the housing association who own their house. She told me I was being pathetic - but the bin was moved!!!
> I expect they'll get their own back somehow eventually.
> Hope you've all had or are having a better day!


I hope you're day gets better. It's those little petty things that add up to finally putting your foot ? down. If they don't like it too durn bad. But I figure you're like me. It makes me feel bad and half sick to have to go that far. Maybe you should go ahead and call your housing association and tell someone. It sounds like they know they're guilty. They just didn't care about their neighbors.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I hope you're day gets better. It's those little petty things that add up to finally putting your foot ? down. If they don't like it too durn bad. But I figure you're like me. It makes me feel bad and half sick to have to go that far. Maybe you should go ahead and call your housing association and tell someone. It sounds like they know they're guilty. They just didn't care about their neighbors.


Thanks Cathy and you're right on all counts. I hate confrontation but sometimes you've got to make your feelings known otherwise you get walked all over. My neighbours usually do stuff when I'm out, and even though I get annoyed when I see what they've done I wouldn't go and knock on their door about it - but as I was home today and saw what they were up to, I had to say something - took all my courage though!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You can get Frappe coffee which is iced coffee, It sounds lovely but when I tried one a friend made, I thought it should have started with a C rather than an F. Maybe it was her technique.


Frappe is crushed ice flavored with a small amount of coffee flavor, cream, and sugar.? I always hated cold coffee until I had just a good strong coffee over some ice with a touch of liquid sugar.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathy and you're right on all counts. I hate confrontation but sometimes you've got to make your feelings known otherwise you get walked all over. My neighbours usually do stuff when I'm out, and even though I get annoyed when I see what they've done I wouldn't go and knock on their door about it - but as I was home today and saw what they were up to, I had to say something - took all my courage though!!!


I know. If I have to do a confrontation like that I shake from the inside out... It makes me sick that I have to do it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I know. If I have to do a confrontation like that I shake from the inside out... It makes me sick that I have to do it.


Me too, I'm not a very brave person and it's harder when you're on your own against 2 or more of them. Plus there's always the worry and waiting to see how they'll retaliate.
All I ask for is some consideration!
Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I love Mt Dew! I drink a lot of Mt Dew. I have chronic kidney failure, and my Dr. told me the Dew was hurting my dying kidneys and was killing me. So I quit Dew for about 6 months. Thought I was dying of thirst the whole time, I'm back on the Dew now


I also have that addiction...I did manage to switch to diet a few years back when I quit smoking... I really loved it when they came out with the zero version but I can’t find them any more so I guess that was a limited time deal...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's good news about your Dad, he'll feel even better at home so fingers crossed for Sunday. Glad to hear your boy is with you now too, he'll feel much better with his Mom! Hope you've managed some rest too.



I’m good!! How is the house hunting going ??? Any prospects?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'd already failed dismally by 10 am - had a blazing row with the nasty neighbours!



Give them HELL! Your leaving anyway so make darn sure they don’t forget you!!! Need a conspirator??? ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m good!! How is the house hunting going ??? Any prospects?


Nothing yet but still looking and today made me realise it's the right decision to go.
Think I'm going to have to take Lola to viewings with me to see what he thinks as any new house has to be right for him too.
I wonder what the estate agent would think if I turned up to a viewing with a tortoise?
I wish I was like Lola so that I could just move but take the house with me.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Give them HELL! Your leaving anyway so make darn sure they don’t forget you!!! Need a conspirator??? ?


Yes please, Ed would help too - the more the merrier!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Me too... they usually never are by the time they get to us...


----------



## Lyn W

It's almost 1 a.m. here so about time I hit the hay.
Enjoy the rest of your Saturday and I'll see you all tomorrow.
Nos da and take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Me too, I'm not a very brave person and it's harder when you're on your own against 2 or more of them. Plus there's always the worry and waiting to see how they'll retaliate.
> All I ask for is some consideration!
> Hope you're having a good weekend.


Yes on all of everything above. Even though I've been catching up on house work for 6 days, I'm having fun now. The fact that I have some energy to do it is a miracle to me. Sometimes the biggest miracle is knowing what to do. I've been taking some calcium and d3 supplements. I woke up Monday and my energy was there for the first time since 2015. It's been 6 good days so far. Yeah!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I know. If I have to do a confrontation like that I shake from the inside out... It makes me sick that I have to do it.



I have never liked confrontation but I have some kind of a personal defect that makes me too honest... even when I know I should keep my mouth shut... and the older I get, the worse it gets!!! Sometimes it leads to confrontation ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Nothing yet but still looking and today made me realise it's the right decision to go.
> Think I'm going to have to take Lola to viewings with me to see what he thinks as any new house has to be right for him too.
> I wonder what the estate agent would think if I turned up to a viewing with a tortoise?
> I wish I was like Lola so that I could just move but take the house with me.



Take Lola! The real estate agent will get a better idea of what your looking for and work harder;-). G’night Lyn!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have never liked confrontation but I have some kind of a personal defect that makes me too honest... even when I know I should keep my mouth shut... and the older I get, the worse it gets!!! Sometimes it leads to confrontation ?


Me too. I feel at my age and stuff I've earned the right to run my mouth. If you don't like it just shut up. I'm Madea only smaller.???


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Sadly I don't have the space in my tiny garden to be as generous with. There is a long history of problems with my neighbours and it's become so bad recently that I'm looking to move, not something I want to do as this is my old family home, but it's too much of a strain wondering what they are going to do next.


That is so sad. I lost one of my oldest neighbors (22 years) a few weeks ago and the rest of us neighbors are waiting with baited breath to see who moves in. So far the 2 newest neighbors have been fairly benign or hermit like . So sad for you!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I didn't go to the Expo in Daytona Beach this year. 
We had a schedule conflict. My other half had to work some this weekend, as well (not entirely unrelated to the weather). Completely understandable. Still...
It's the first one I've missed since I started going again, three years ago.
I'm rather bummed out about it, actually.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> THIS is what I was trying to explain the other day about seeing the 'actual' sun:
> 
> View attachment 304122



Woooooow!!!!! Holy Gouda cheese!!!! Thus gorgeous!!!! It looks like something from a movie or maybe mars came too close to earth!!???? Breath taking! Thankful for that pic!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I'd already failed dismally by 10 am - had a blazing row with the nasty neighbours!



i am sorry to hear that. I have stinky neighbors too. They think they own the whole street!! Do as they please everywhere... I try not to let it get to me because I will go insane. I get angry for hours or days at a time then realize how much of MY time I have waisted doing things I like all for plotting against them..
Now I just blast my ear buds A LOT... ?
Hope this helps? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. It's not been a good day here weather wise - wet and very windy but nothing as bad as hurricanes. I hope anyone affected by those expected in the US stay safe....it sounds very scary!
> 
> I've had a bad day today - big row with nasty neighbours whose dumping of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden has escalated lately and then today they cleared a space to permanently leave one of their 5 large bins there too. It may sound petty but it was the last straw when I saw that. To cut a long story short I ended it by telling them if it was left there I would ring the council and the housing association who own their house. She told me I was being pathetic - but the bin was moved!!!
> I expect they'll get their own back somehow eventually.
> Hope you've all had or are having a better day!



I would have quietly smiled to them... and then in the morning.... back into it and run it over with my CAR! (I did that once) they couldn’t get the big dent out. Serves them right... they see the lanes and yet they overstep . I think it is a test to see if I will say anything.... ?? 
I didn’t have to..???
Never did see their bins again?? ????
either one the driveway or in the street??
I wonder now how they put their garbage out??? ????????
Sorry I am mean ,but I am like a volcano.. I hold everything in until one day.... I explode!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Yes please, Ed would help too - the more the merrier!!!



I will help if I can!!! Just let me know when and where.... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I hate neighbors with boundary issues. One of my bad neighbors damaged our fence. No apologies, no remorse, no repairs, no responsibility, and not really any recourse that would be worth the effort. 

Perhaps it's modern day forensic science that provides enough deterrent to keep us from doing something rash... or effective. Take your pick.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts about Dad! Surgery went great.. lasted almost the whole 5 hours so my nerves were shot but there were no complications and he’s moved from recovery to a room now. His surgeon said that he is now CANCER FREE! I am so relieved and grateful for life in general... I have no idea yet when we will get to go home but I won’t complain no matter what;-). Tonight, Cinder and I are celebrating with Prosciutto, Mozzarello, and Roscato ?


Terrific news. Hurrah!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Rebellious Roommates!  
Today is Hug Your Sweetheart Day. 
So, I'll give wifey and Tidgy a nice cuddle or two. 
It's also Go Topless Day. 
So topless hugging seems to be the order of the Day.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Don't some of those bikers say they are ? angels.


Hells Angels, not good angels


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Me too, I'm not a very brave person and it's harder when you're on your own against 2 or more of them. Plus there's always the worry and waiting to see how they'll retaliate.
> All I ask for is some consideration!
> Hope you're having a good weekend.


Here's some information for both of you. When you can see a confrontation coming...In MY experience, the more aggressive and angry (sorta crazy) you act during this confrontation, the more "normal" people even when angry will back down. Unfortunately, I am not afraid of confrontation but did discover that most people will back away from a fight. I am 5'6" and weight 111 lbs. But have a nasty temper, people back down from me. Not because I think I'm a badass, but because they think I'm crazy....lol and I am!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hate neighbors with boundary issues. One of my bad neighbors damaged our fence. No apologies, no remorse, no repairs, no responsibility, and not really any recourse that would be worth the effort.
> 
> Perhaps it's modern day forensic science that provides enough deterrent to keep us from doing something rash... or effective. Take your pick.


I used to have a small bass boat years ago that I parked in my yard by the alley. I noticed one day it had been moved then I saw the plane on the motor had been damaged. ? I live at the corner of two alleys so it is T and very tight to turn in. Now it’s even tougher to turn. I used 4” heavy wall square tube and made an H that sits 3’ down in 4 bags of concrete. I repaint yearly so I can see the new paint smears?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all. I see lots of nasty neighbor stories..... Here’s ours. Our long-time very quiet kept to himself kind of single dad moved. House bought by a guy who got around. Hung with gangs of undocumented folks - used his house as a business place with various trucks parked all over the street. Workers would park & gather in our cul-de-sac every morning for work instructions. Semi-trailer truck deliveries. Work Vehicle washing in the street, blocking lanes, etc. It was a mess and all illegal activity based on County regs. It took my wife & another neighbor to document, record the activity - go to County management with formal complaints. They took action over n over and the guy finally moved. Whew......it was a bad three years maybe two. He kept expanding and expanding his activities. Really sad when one individual thinks they own the neighborhood/street & circumvent laws to their own benefit. Good luck in your search @Lyn W - in the mean time REPORT all the crap to the Council!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings. Was gone from 0600 to 1700 on a long day trip kayaking on Maryland’s Eastern Shore to an area I havent really been in/on before. We did some nice paddling in a marshy creek with TONS of wild flowers, wild rice, and tropical like conditions & it opened up into a beautiful open stretch of Maryland’s Nanticoke River.

One shot of the Nanticoke



And, the Creek


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm having a rough morning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm having a rough morning.



Darn..........hang in there..... Fresh air! Sunshine.....deep breaths.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn..........hang in there..... Fresh air! Sunshine.....deep breaths.


Thank you. I needed that reminder. Breathe in... Breathe out...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

In those climates with "...but it's a DRY heat..." Do sweat and tears just evaporate as soon as you shed them?

I feel like maybe there should be a poem in there somewhere.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm having a rough morning.


Sorry to here that, we’re here to cheer you up ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry to here that, we’re here to cheer you up ?


Thank you... I'm needing that this morning.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. Was gone from 0600 to 1700 on a long day trip kayaking on Maryland’s Eastern Shore to an area I havent really been in/on before. We did some nice paddling in a marshy creek with TONS of wild flowers, wild rice, and tropical like conditions & it opened up into a beautiful open stretch of Maryland’s Nanticoke River.
> 
> One shot of the Nanticoke
> View attachment 304213
> 
> 
> And, the Creek
> View attachment 304214
> View attachment 304215
> View attachment 304216


Very nice, beautiful pictures as always.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm having a rough morning.


Geeze. . . I wish I were closer.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> In those climates with "...but it's a DRY heat..." Do sweat and tears just evaporate as soon as you shed them?
> 
> I feel like maybe there should be a poem in there somewhere.


or a country and western song!

Ploddin' along, over the desert sand, with only my mule for company. The sun's beatin' down and my sweat's a-dryin' on my back. The tears I'm a sheddin' over you are a dryin' on my cheeks.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Geeze. . . I wish I were closer.


Me too!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Here's some information for both of you. When you can see a confrontation coming...In MY experience, the more aggressive and angry (sorta crazy) you act during this confrontation, the more "normal" people even when angry will back down. Unfortunately, I am not afraid of confrontation but did discover that most people will back away from a fight. I am 5'6" and weight 111 lbs. But have a nasty temper, people back down from me. Not because I think I'm a badass, but because they think I'm crazy....lol and I am!


Well you did say I was crazy. That's kinda like the pot calling the kettle black.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Here are photos of garbage can breeding zone and of car paint collector!


----------



## Tanyabobanya

“Tidgy...see you when I escape these same four walls!” - Leggy


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. I see lots of nasty neighbor stories..... Here’s ours. Our long-time very quiet kept to himself kind of single dad moved. House bought by a guy who got around. Hung with gangs of undocumented folks - used his house as a business place with various trucks parked all over the street. Workers would park & gather in our cul-de-sac every morning for work instructions. Semi-trailer truck deliveries. Work Vehicle washing in the street, blocking lanes, etc. It was a mess and all illegal activity based on County regs. It took my wife & another neighbor to document, record the activity - go to County management with formal complaints. They took action over n over and the guy finally moved. Whew......it was a bad three years maybe two. He kept expanding and expanding his activities. Really sad when one individual thinks they own the neighborhood/street & circumvent laws to their own benefit. Good luck in your search @Lyn W - in the mean time REPORT all the crap to the Council!


Yep. In those cases it won't help to confront them. I get along well with all of my neighbors even though some are renters. The bad apples need told on. That's why there is rules, law and order. Our neighborhood runs em out if they even try.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tanyabobanya said:


> “Tidgy...see you when I escape these same four walls!” - Leggy
> View attachment 304232


What a beautiful little face! He deserves a hug and kiss.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Well you did say I was crazy. That's kinda like the pot calling the kettle black.?


No, I said to be aggressive, and angry (crazy ) act. When people think you're too angry or crazy they back off. Frankly, I'm not crazy at all. But the life I led taught me how to act in a given situation. Pissed off yes, but not crazy, sometimes crazy acting.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tanyabobanya said:


> “Tidgy...see you when I escape these same four walls!” - Leggy
> View attachment 304232


Oh man! What a cute tortoise.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tanyabobanya said:


> “Tidgy...see you when I escape these same four walls!” - Leggy
> View attachment 304232


So adorable ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you, however, your picture is missing the actual sun that I wished I had taken a picture of.


True. Sorry, cannot help you there.
Is this one better?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a really stormy rainy day here a few days back. Wifey and I decided to collaborate on a new tea light down on our very dusty lathe.
> 
> Wood - Catalpa
> Design - Contempory/Scandinavian
> Created - August 2020
> Form - Tea Light
> 
> View attachment 304035
> View attachment 304036
> View attachment 304037


Love love it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all for the good thoughts about Dad! Surgery went great.. lasted almost the whole 5 hours so my nerves were shot but there were no complications and he’s moved from recovery to a room now. His surgeon said that he is now CANCER FREE! I am so relieved and grateful for life in general... I have no idea yet when we will get to go home but I won’t complain no matter what;-). Tonight, Cinder and I are celebrating with Prosciutto, Mozzarello, and Roscato ?


Yes. That is absolutely awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meanie!
> -1


Oh right. hmmfff you only give me points when you are taking them away. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Same here.
> They love wifey and have an internet page recommending her as a holiday location.
> But they usually leave me alone. Except in Fuengirola, Spain for some reason.


I feel for wifey. Please give her my condolences.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's a bit of half baked one - if it doesn't work I'll have to jacket in.


Missed your puns.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> True. Sorry, cannot help you there.
> Is this one better?


much better!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good night to all! I drove home this morning so I could pick my son up from school.. This was the longest stint that he’s ever been without me and he was done! I stopped at the house long enough to tend all my critters ( despite my girls having done so) and pack him a bag . We have made it back to the hotel and snuggled in with our iPads... Dad seems to be breezing through his exercises and we may make it home for good by Sunday...


Yayyyy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> I think we can safely say that Maggie and I aren't going to win the Angelic Roommate of the Year Award.
> But who is?
> Which one of you deserves the honour?
> I guess you(ll all be too polite to say, so who would you nominate?
> Who is the Angel in the Cold Dark Room?
> I nominate the Wool Spider (if she exists)


I nominate Montgomery.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> THIS is what I was trying to explain the other day about seeing the 'actual' sun:
> 
> View attachment 304122


That is stunning.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Sorry I haven’t been around. Last couple days I’ve been sleeping and trying to catch up on cleaning. I have testing booked In Wednesday to find out if I’m in clear. So fingers crossed ?. Them swabs are nasty. But has to be done. And I so hope it’s gone.
> hope your all doing well. And taking it easy My CD-R fam ?


I am so happy you are doing better. But don't push too hard or you will set yourself back.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s just Un-American!!!!
> 
> Coffe is not supposed to be cold and tea is not supposed to be hot ! ?


Whaha. I love iced coffee. But we like to mix cold coffee with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'd already failed dismally by 10 am - had a blazing row with the nasty neighbours!


Those damn neighbours.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Whaha. I love iced coffee. But we like to mix cold coffee with vanilla ice cream.


 That sounds so good!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all. It's not been a good day here weather wise - wet and very windy but nothing as bad as hurricanes. I hope anyone affected by those expected in the US stay safe....it sounds very scary!
> 
> I've had a bad day today - big row with nasty neighbours whose dumping of rubbish in the lane at the end of my garden has escalated lately and then today they cleared a space to permanently leave one of their 5 large bins there too. It may sound petty but it was the last straw when I saw that. To cut a long story short I ended it by telling them if it was left there I would ring the council and the housing association who own their house. She told me I was being pathetic - but the bin was moved!!!
> I expect they'll get their own back somehow eventually.
> Hope you've all had or are having a better day!


I am so sorry. I will send " make bad people into good people vibes" over to them.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Sadly I don't have the space in my tiny garden to be as generous with. There is a long history of problems with my neighbours and it's become so bad recently that I'm looking to move, not something I want to do as this is my old family home, but it's too much of a strain wondering what they are going to do next.


That is just so wrong. Your neighbours should be the ones who have to move


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> One of my other neighbours who doesn't like the husband suggested I get some of the tough lads in the area to give the him a good beating. I thought he was joking but he said he knew some who would do it for the price of a good night out in the pub!! Pretty reasonable I think!
> If you don't hear from me for a while I'll be in Cardiff Prison!!?


Hmm. Not a bad idea.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathy and you're right on all counts. I hate confrontation but sometimes you've got to make your feelings known otherwise you get walked all over. My neighbours usually do stuff when I'm out, and even though I get annoyed when I see what they've done I wouldn't go and knock on their door about it - but as I was home today and saw what they were up to, I had to say something - took all my courage though!!!


Good for you.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> No, I said to be aggressive, and angry (crazy ) act. When people think you're too angry or crazy they back off. Frankly, I'm not crazy at all. But the life I led taught me how to act in a given situation. Pissed off yes, but not crazy, sometimes crazy acting.


When you're as little as me it pays to be sneaky.??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whaha. I love iced coffee. But we like to mix cold coffee with vanilla ice cream.


Hmm?... but I like mine no cream, extra ice, and a shot maybe 2 of liquid vanilla sugar so far?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is just so wrong. Your neighbours should be the ones who have to move


?


----------



## CarolM

It has gotten late again. So I will carry on tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> much better!


Can I vote for both??


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> In those climates with "...but it's a DRY heat..." Do sweat and tears just evaporate as soon as you shed them?
> 
> I feel like maybe there should be a poem in there somewhere.


Well...we do have a member that swears by dry heat but posts late poems. Hope your evening is going better? even with the weather there.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is so sad. I lost one of my oldest neighbors (22 years) a few weeks ago and the rest of us neighbors are waiting with baited breath to see who moves in. So far the 2 newest neighbors have been fairly benign or hermit like . So sad for you!


I miss a couple of my old neighbors. One young guy would play the drums at 3am. Another old guy on oxygen loved to come out and see my tortoise. The drums didn't bother me. I actually enjoyed a young person trying to learn something. The older gentleman would sneak out and we would watch my little guy together. I was aggravated that the guy's family would make him go back inside like he was an escappe. They were welcome to join. But we still had some good times together watching Sapphire have fun.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I nominate Montgomery.


I'd have to know WTH Montgomery is to vote and I'm not about to read 50 zillion pages to figure it out.? I'm elderly and wear glasses


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I love Mt Dew! I drink a lot of Mt Dew. I have chronic kidney failure, and my Dr. told me the Dew was hurting my dying kidneys and was killing me. So I quit Dew for about 6 months. Thought I was dying of thirst the whole time, I'm back on the Dew now


Hmm Get off that crap. ?


----------



## Lokkje

ZEROPILOT said:


> Diet Mountain Dew
> Sunny Delight tastes like ground up orange peels


POISON!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a great story!








150-pound tortoise back at Tennessee home after 74 days on the lam


He went to shell and back. A 150-pound tortoise is back at his Tennessee home after being on the crawl for 74 days — a journey that ended less than a mile from where it began. Solomon the sulcata t…




nypost.com


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would have quietly smiled to them... and then in the morning.... back into it and run it over with my CAR! (I did that once) they couldn’t get the big dent out. Serves them right... they see the lanes and yet they overstep . I think it is a test to see if I will say anything.... ??
> I didn’t have to..???
> Never did see their bins again?? ????
> either one the driveway or in the street??
> I wonder now how they put their garbage out??? ????????
> Sorry I am mean ,but I am like a volcano.. I hold everything in until one day.... I explode!


Stuff some clothes so that it looks like a body And shove a Halloween mask on it and stuff it inside the bin. It’ll give them a freaking heart attack when they open the bin and you can always put a note on and say “howdy neighbors”. People don’t tend to mess with me because I’m more than happy to have a confrontation with them if that’s what they’re looking for. And if I play, I play to win. Ethically and honestly of course, and always sensitive to the needs of others as I am a physician. Hee hee.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Stuff some clothes so that it looks like a body And shove a Halloween mask on it and stuff it inside the bin. It’ll give them a freaking heart attack when they open the bin and you can always put a note on and say “howdy neighbors”. People don’t tend to mess with me because I’m more than happy to have a confrontation with them if that’s what they’re looking for. And if I play, I play to win. Ethically and honestly of course, and always sensitive to the needs of others as I am a physician. Hee hee.


Oh crap I just lost my opportunity to be an angel today. Gosh golly darn it.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Stuff some clothes so that it looks like a body And shove a Halloween mask on it and stuff it inside the bin. It’ll give them a freaking heart attack when they open the bin and you can always put a note on and say “howdy neighbors”. People don’t tend to mess with me because I’m more than happy to have a confrontation with them if that’s what they’re looking for. And if I play, I play to win. Ethically and honestly of course, and always sensitive to the needs of others as I am a physician. Hee hee.


Don’t forget to squirt ketchup all over the “body”


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I love Mt Dew! I drink a lot of Mt Dew. I have chronic kidney failure, and my Dr. told me the Dew was hurting my dying kidneys and was killing me. So I quit Dew for about 6 months. Thought I was dying of thirst the whole time, I'm back on the Dew now


When I came out of my coma. I still had my trache in. I couldn't eat or drink anything, feeding tube only. After about a month it was finally removed. 
My first drink was diet Mt. Dew. I couldn't wait for it!


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Well...we do have a member that swears by dry heat but posts late poems. Hope your evening is going better? even with the weather there.


It’s a dry heat
It can’t be beat
You can’t get wet
If you break a sweat
Have no fear
If your shed a tear
It will dry before you blink
And now I have to go and see my shrink

I am sure you can I’ll tell that I was not an English major for my undergrad.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, been hiding in my corner in this round room. 
My doctor was weaning me off the med Lyrica. It's for nerve pain and my phantom pains have returned. The pain sidelined me for a moment. The phantom pains have subsided but not gone but bearable. 
Will try to catch up. Looks like you all have been busy. ?


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> When I came out of my coma. I still had my trache in. I couldn't eat or drink anything, feeding tube only. After about a month it was finally removed.
> My first drink was diet Mt. Dew. I couldn't wait for it!


OK what is with you guys and Mountain Dew and diet Mountain Dew? Nasty stuff. Generally speaking I think all soda should be nuked from the planet. Of course I’m totally addicted to coffee, particularly black coffee, and I drink at least 10 cups a day so I probably shouldn’t talk. I just worry about the kidney function for all of you and your hydration status and if anybody has a weight issue both diet and regular soda will increase your weight if you’re not careful as diet will stimulate the brain to believe that it’s getting sugar which will then trigger the pancreas to try to do an insulin release...wait a sec. I’m giving free medical advice which was unsolicited and I apologize and furthermore I expect to be paid for my medical advice so I’m gonna stop right now and quit doing it.


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been hiding in my corner in this round room.
> My doctor was weaning me off the med Lyrica. It's for nerve pain and my phantom pains have returned. The pain sidelined me for a moment. The phantom pains have subsided but not gone but bearable.
> Will try to catch up. Looks like you all have been busy. ?


So not trying to be nosy but if he takes you off the pregabalin what are you supposed to take for your pain? It’s non-addictive and relatively harmless...


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> So not trying to be nosy but if he takes you off the pregabalin what are you supposed to take for your pain? It’s non-addictive and relatively harmless...


Oops. My resolution to put buddy in about medical advice lasted all of about 30 seconds. I have to go back to doing charts and maybe that’s why I’m being so nosy and pushy about medical issues because I’ve been doing church the entire weekend and next week I’m on call. Bluck.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Oops. My resolution to put buddy in about medical advice lasted all of about 30 seconds. I have to go back to doing charts and maybe that’s why I’m being so nosy and pushy about medical issues because I’ve been doing church the entire weekend and next week I’m on call. Bluck.


Wow. Butting in and CHARTs you moronic spell check. I’d rather spell badly than to keep having it correct my scintillating syntax into stupidity.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lokkje said:


> OK what is with you guys and Mountain Dew and diet Mountain Dew? Nasty stuff. Generally speaking I think all soda should be nuked from the planet. Of course I’m totally addicted to coffee, particularly black coffee, and I drink at least 10 cups a day so I probably shouldn’t talk. I just worry about the kidney function for all of you and your hydration status and if anybody has a weight issue both diet and regular soda will increase your weight if you’re not careful as diet will stimulate the brain to believe that it’s getting sugar which will then trigger the pancreas to try to do an insulin release...wait a sec. I’m giving free medical advice which was unsolicited and I apologize and furthermore I expect to be paid for my medical advice so I’m gonna stop right now and quit doing it.


I have quit diet Mt dew and started drinking dt coke instead. I hear it's better for you. 
Just kidding doctor!?
I have almost quit the diet soda, I hit a stall in losing weight. So hoping this will help.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lokkje said:


> So not trying to be nosy but if he takes you off the pregabalin what are you supposed to take for your pain? It’s non-addictive and relatively harmless...


The reason for taking me off is that she says it contributes to weight gain. She also said the neurontin and gabapentin do the same. So I am hoping I can tolerate the phantom pains. 
If you are not aware. 2015 I was in a car accident and lost my right hand past the wrist from the accident. Lost my right leg above the knee. Due to a reaction to heparin (HIT) which I am sure you are aware of. Caused blood clots instead of thinning the blood.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lokkje said:


> Oops. My resolution to put buddy in about medical advice lasted all of about 30 seconds. I have to go back to doing charts and maybe that’s why I’m being so nosy and pushy about medical issues because I’ve been doing church the entire weekend and next week I’m on call. Bluck.


Not being nosy or pushy at all. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Well...we do have a member that swears by dry heat but posts late poems. Hope your evening is going better? even with the weather there.


I don't think we're getting anything but rain the next several days (where I'm located). Damp and dreary, but not blustery. Forecast looks rougher for Louisiana and Texas, last I checked.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'd have to know WTH Montgomery is to vote and I'm not about to read 50 zillion pages to figure it out.? I'm elderly and wear glasses


Montgomery is the coffee table, unless I'm mistaken. He delivers beverages like tea and coffee. For anything stronger, you'd have to track down the one-legged pirate.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Stuff some clothes so that it looks like a body And shove a Halloween mask on it and stuff it inside the bin. It’ll give them a freaking heart attack when they open the bin and you can always put a note on and say “howdy neighbors”. People don’t tend to mess with me because I’m more than happy to have a confrontation with them if that’s what they’re looking for. And if I play, I play to win. Ethically and honestly of course, and always sensitive to the needs of others as I am a physician. Hee hee.


I like microbiologists. I love the way their minds work.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Oh crap I just lost my opportunity to be an angel today. Gosh golly darn it.


Yeah, I think those halos are supposed to be supported by little horns anyway. We just hung @maggie3fan's from the rear view mirror of her Camaro. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Wow. Butting in and CHARTs you moronic spell check. I’d rather spell badly than to keep having it correct my scintillating syntax into stupidity.


I don't like autocorrect second guessing my word choices. MS Word is smart enough not to argue with me about that. Unfortunately, my mobile devices don't support Word, and I find myself periodically muttering four-letter words in their direction.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Don’t forget to squirt ketchup all over the “body”


Oh my. Remind me never to mess with you. You have some serious vengeance plans. ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been hiding in my corner in this round room.
> My doctor was weaning me off the med Lyrica. It's for nerve pain and my phantom pains have returned. The pain sidelined me for a moment. The phantom pains have subsided but not gone but bearable.
> Will try to catch up. Looks like you all have been busy. ?


oh no. shame good luck with the weaning. I am back on Lyrica as well. And the Tramahexal. I feel like a normal person and can function like a normal person when I take these tablets.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> OK what is with you guys and Mountain Dew and diet Mountain Dew? Nasty stuff. Generally speaking I think all soda should be nuked from the planet. Of course I’m totally addicted to coffee, particularly black coffee, and I drink at least 10 cups a day so I probably shouldn’t talk. I just worry about the kidney function for all of you and your hydration status and if anybody has a weight issue both diet and regular soda will increase your weight if you’re not careful as diet will stimulate the brain to believe that it’s getting sugar which will then trigger the pancreas to try to do an insulin release...wait a sec. I’m giving free medical advice which was unsolicited and I apologize and furthermore I expect to be paid for my medical advice so I’m gonna stop right now and quit doing it.


Oh no, please feel free. I can pay you in poems if you would like?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'd have to know WTH Montgomery is to vote and I'm not about to read 50 zillion pages to figure it out.? I'm elderly and wear glasses


Montgomery is the Armadillo who lives here in the CDR. He normally brings the biscuits and coffee or tea around in the morning for those of us who need a cup. And he can fetch from the One-legged Pirate any other drink that you feel the need to drink for you.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> The reason for taking me off is that she says it contributes to weight gain. She also said the neurontin and gabapentin do the same. So I am hoping I can tolerate the phantom pains.
> If you are not aware. 2015 I was in a car accident and lost my right hand past the wrist from the accident. Lost my right leg above the knee. Due to a reaction to heparin (HIT) which I am sure you are aware of. Caused blood clots instead of thinning the blood.


Funny enough I am lucky enough that the Tramahexal counter acts the Lyrica for me. In fact the Tramahexal actually helps me to lose weight as instead of making me sleepy (one of the side effects) it actually wakes me up and gives me energy.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Montgomery is the coffee table, unless I'm mistaken. He delivers beverages like tea and coffee. For anything stronger, you'd have to track down the one-legged pirate.


Yip, That is pretty much it. but he can bring the drinks from the One-legged pirate if you need him to.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

So this weekend it was working in the complex garden and I made a big tortoise for the front where everybody comes in. I forgot to take a photo and will take one when I get home to post on here for you all to see. It was a lot of hard work and my body was finished once I was done with everything. But I am happy because it is all starting to look much better and the efforts are starting to pay off. 

However saying that it was NOT a good weekend, as I ended up mowing my keys and totally destroyed my car keys. Only to find out that the spare set does not work. I have to get the battery replaced. ?

Short story long, I was not wearing pants which had a pocket and I did not want to leave my keys on the ground outside the complex while I was mowing. I was worried that someone might steal them. So I hung them on a protrusion on the handle of the lawn mower. They stayed there the whole time I was mowing with no problem and towards the end they fell off and I did not notice until I heard the grinding noise of the mower going over the keys.?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍. Yeah Yeah, so very stupid and I should have known better and just worn pants which had pockets or hung the keys on a Lanyard to hang around my neck. But hindsite is always a B*#$%itch. But anyway that is the short story long.

Then after working on the tortoise late into the night on Saturday, we built it inside the complex first with the intention of anchoring it into the ground outside the complex (so that nobody could steal it) at a later stage, but then someone on Sunday morning went and pushed it over so that all of the succulents and everything fell over onto the ground and basically broken the whole thing. We then decided to just put it outside and dig the bottom part of the tortoise into the ground to stabilize it better with the hope that it would not be able to be pushed over again. But the fact that someone in the complex was nasty enough to do that kind of thing is just so mind boggling. I really do not understand why people have to be so nasty towards each other and why would they want to destroy the hard work of someone else when they are just trying to make the whole complex look better and beautiful. Ok Rant over. Sorry for ranting so long. But I really needed to vent and get it out of my system.

Today is windy, and we are expecting the next couple of days to be cloudy with a day here and there having rain. I love it when it rains as it is free water for my garden. I just don't like it raining when I need to work on my pond.??

Soooooo how was everybody else's weekend and How are you all doing?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So this weekend it was working in the complex garden and I made a big tortoise for the front where everybody comes in. I forgot to take a photo and will take one when I get home to post on here for you all to see. It was a lot of hard work and my body was finished once I was done with everything. But I am happy because it is all starting to look much better and the efforts are starting to pay off.
> 
> However saying that it was NOT a good weekend, as I ended up mowing my keys and totally destroyed my car keys. Only to find out that the spare set does not work. I have to get the battery replaced. ?
> 
> Short story long, I was not wearing pants which had a pocket and I did not want to leave my keys on the ground outside the complex while I was mowing. I was worried that someone might steal them. So I hung them on a protrusion on the handle of the lawn mower. They stayed there the whole time I was mowing with no problem and towards the end they fell off and I did not notice until I heard the grinding noise of the mower going over the keys.?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍. Yeah Yeah, so very stupid and I should have known better and just worn pants which had pockets or hung the keys on a Lanyard to hang around my neck. But hindsite is always a B*#$%itch. But anyway that is the short story long.
> 
> Then after working on the tortoise late into the night on Saturday, we built it inside the complex first with the intention of anchoring it into the ground outside the complex (so that nobody could steal it) at a later stage, but then someone on Sunday morning went and pushed it over so that all of the succulents and everything fell over onto the ground and basically broken the whole thing. We then decided to just put it outside and dig the bottom part of the tortoise into the ground to stabilize it better with the hope that it would not be able to be pushed over again. But the fact that someone in the complex was nasty enough to do that kind of thing is just so mind boggling. I really do not understand why people have to be so nasty towards each other and why would they want to destroy the hard work of someone else when they are just trying to make the whole complex look better and beautiful. Ok Rant over. Sorry for ranting so long. But I really needed to vent and get it out of my system.
> 
> Today is windy, and we are expecting the next couple of days to be cloudy with a day here and there having rain. I love it when it rains as it is free water for my garden. I just don't like it raining when I need to work on my pond.??
> 
> Soooooo how was everybody else's weekend and How are you all doing?


Oops, one of my long posts again.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I miss a couple of my old neighbors. One young guy would play the drums at 3am. Another old guy on oxygen loved to come out and see my tortoise. The drums didn't bother me. I actually enjoyed a young person trying to learn something. The older gentleman would sneak out and we would watch my little guy together. I was aggravated that the guy's family would make him go back inside like he was an escappe. They were welcome to join. But we still had some good times together watching Sapphire have fun.


That would have been my late other neighbor Bill! He was the 2nd owner of a house built in 1924! He had receipts from the movers that included prices for how many horses and wagons!? he lived alone to age 92 and drank 3 fingers of Johnny Walker Black everyday! I want to be like him when I grow up


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So this weekend it was working in the complex garden and I made a big tortoise for the front where everybody comes in. I forgot to take a photo and will take one when I get home to post on here for you all to see. It was a lot of hard work and my body was finished once I was done with everything. But I am happy because it is all starting to look much better and the efforts are starting to pay off.
> 
> However saying that it was NOT a good weekend, as I ended up mowing my keys and totally destroyed my car keys. Only to find out that the spare set does not work. I have to get the battery replaced. ?
> 
> Short story long, I was not wearing pants which had a pocket and I did not want to leave my keys on the ground outside the complex while I was mowing. I was worried that someone might steal them. So I hung them on a protrusion on the handle of the lawn mower. They stayed there the whole time I was mowing with no problem and towards the end they fell off and I did not notice until I heard the grinding noise of the mower going over the keys.?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍. Yeah Yeah, so very stupid and I should have known better and just worn pants which had pockets or hung the keys on a Lanyard to hang around my neck. But hindsite is always a B*#$%itch. But anyway that is the short story long.
> 
> Then after working on the tortoise late into the night on Saturday, we built it inside the complex first with the intention of anchoring it into the ground outside the complex (so that nobody could steal it) at a later stage, but then someone on Sunday morning went and pushed it over so that all of the succulents and everything fell over onto the ground and basically broken the whole thing. We then decided to just put it outside and dig the bottom part of the tortoise into the ground to stabilize it better with the hope that it would not be able to be pushed over again. But the fact that someone in the complex was nasty enough to do that kind of thing is just so mind boggling. I really do not understand why people have to be so nasty towards each other and why would they want to destroy the hard work of someone else when they are just trying to make the whole complex look better and beautiful. Ok Rant over. Sorry for ranting so long. But I really needed to vent and get it out of my system.
> 
> Today is windy, and we are expecting the next couple of days to be cloudy with a day here and there having rain. I love it when it rains as it is free water for my garden. I just don't like it raining when I need to work on my pond.??
> 
> Soooooo how was everybody else's weekend and How are you all doing?


Carol, I was hoping you weren't going to have a bad neighbor story.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Neighbours. 
Peel them and roll them in salt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynooon, Random Roommates.  
Today is Can Opener Day. 
The fun never ends............


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whaha. I love iced coffee. But we like to mix cold coffee with vanilla ice cream.


Ok.. I have to admit that sonic did make an ice cream macchiato that I really liked...?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Funny enough I am lucky enough that the Tramahexal counter acts the Lyrica for me. In fact the Tramahexal actually helps me to lose weight as instead of making me sleepy (one of the side effects) it actually wakes me up and gives me energy.


Thanks, I will look into that.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Stuff some clothes so that it looks like a body And shove a Halloween mask on it and stuff it inside the bin. It’ll give them a freaking heart attack when they open the bin and you can always put a note on and say “howdy neighbors”. People don’t tend to mess with me because I’m more than happy to have a confrontation with them if that’s what they’re looking for. And if I play, I play to win. Ethically and honestly of course, and always sensitive to the needs of others as I am a physician. Hee hee.


Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
> A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
> Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.


Maggie, I think you're made of stronger stuff than most. 
If anyone ever tells you that your Camaro needs a bumper sticker, tell them you'll get a placard instead. You know, one of those diamond shaped ones. (There's a little bit of hazmat in my background, too.) Although I don't know what it needs to say yet... ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maggie, I think you're made of stronger stuff than most.
> If anyone ever tells you that your Camaro needs a bumper sticker, tell them you'll get a placard instead. You know, one of those diamond shaped ones. (There's a little bit of hazmat in my background, too.) Although I don't know what it needs to say yet... ?


What a freakin great idea!!! I don't actually paste a bumper sticker on my car, but I do have a *#3* in my back window, a smallish yellow Hazmat sticker would be too kewl. I'll get my Hazmat book and see what fits me...lol


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Carol, I was hoping you weren't going to have a bad neighbor story.


We all have bad neighbours at some point.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been hiding in my corner in this round room.
> My doctor was weaning me off the med Lyrica. It's for nerve pain and my phantom pains have returned. The pain sidelined me for a moment. The phantom pains have subsided but not gone but bearable.
> Will try to catch up. Looks like you all have been busy. ?


Hey, Ray: I was wondering if you tried the mirror trick we told you about to see if it cured the phantom pain???


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I will look into that.


I am not sure it will work for you. Because one of the side effects is that it makes you sleepy. But it does the opposite for me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> What a freakin great idea!!! I don't actually paste a bumper sticker on my car, but I do have a *#3* in my back window, a smallish yellow Hazmat sticker would be too kewl. I'll get my Hazmat book and see what fits me...lol


Just keep in mind that if it's a real material referenced on the sticker, the kind LEO who next pulls you over for speeding may also ask about your bill of lading paperwork.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just keep in mind that if it's a real material referenced on the sticker, the kind LEO who next pulls you over for speeding may also ask about your bill of lading paperwork.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL You are so quick! Too funny, but you 'might' be right...


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
> A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
> Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.


Good for you. Stand up for yourself.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So this weekend it was working in the complex garden and I made a big tortoise for the front where everybody comes in. I forgot to take a photo and will take one when I get home to post on here for you all to see. It was a lot of hard work and my body was finished once I was done with everything. But I am happy because it is all starting to look much better and the efforts are starting to pay off.
> 
> However saying that it was NOT a good weekend, as I ended up mowing my keys and totally destroyed my car keys. Only to find out that the spare set does not work. I have to get the battery replaced. ?
> 
> Short story long, I was not wearing pants which had a pocket and I did not want to leave my keys on the ground outside the complex while I was mowing. I was worried that someone might steal them. So I hung them on a protrusion on the handle of the lawn mower. They stayed there the whole time I was mowing with no problem and towards the end they fell off and I did not notice until I heard the grinding noise of the mower going over the keys.?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍. Yeah Yeah, so very stupid and I should have known better and just worn pants which had pockets or hung the keys on a Lanyard to hang around my neck. But hindsite is always a B*#$%itch. But anyway that is the short story long.
> 
> Then after working on the tortoise late into the night on Saturday, we built it inside the complex first with the intention of anchoring it into the ground outside the complex (so that nobody could steal it) at a later stage, but then someone on Sunday morning went and pushed it over so that all of the succulents and everything fell over onto the ground and basically broken the whole thing. We then decided to just put it outside and dig the bottom part of the tortoise into the ground to stabilize it better with the hope that it would not be able to be pushed over again. But the fact that someone in the complex was nasty enough to do that kind of thing is just so mind boggling. I really do not understand why people have to be so nasty towards each other and why would they want to destroy the hard work of someone else when they are just trying to make the whole complex look better and beautiful. Ok Rant over. Sorry for ranting so long. But I really needed to vent and get it out of my system.
> 
> Today is windy, and we are expecting the next couple of days to be cloudy with a day here and there having rain. I love it when it rains as it is free water for my garden. I just don't like it raining when I need to work on my pond.??
> 
> Soooooo how was everybody else's weekend and How are you all doing?


Were you able to fix it? I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just keep in mind that if it's a real material referenced on the sticker, the kind LEO who next pulls you over for speeding may also ask about your bill of lading paperwork.


Nowadaze when the cops pull me over, it's to check out my car, and make an offer on it. Remember, Corvallis is a small town, I have the ONLY red IROC-Z, or any IROC in town for that matter, and my wheels are being upgraded and my car will be looking too fine.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Were you able to fix it? I'd love to see pictures.


I will post a pic later. I need to take it once I get home.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Ray: I was wondering if you tried the mirror trick we told you about to see if it cured the phantom pain???


To tell you the truth. I haven't done so yet.?
I was thinking about it the other day. 
Life has been overwhelming, I feel behind the 8 ball in every aspect of life. 
I know it's my fault and the need to get motivated. When the covid hit and I couldn't go to physical therapy. I allowed myself to become less motivated. 
I did look at the mirror boxes online with intentions to purchase. 
Thanks for the question. ?
I am going to take this post to put myself on notice to purchase the box. 
I used to joke that my wife says I am a procrastinator. 
I say I am just a very patient person. 
Need to get serious at this time. 
Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> To tell you the truth. I haven't done so yet.?
> I was thinking about it the other day.
> Life has been overwhelming, I feel behind the 8 ball in every aspect of life.
> I know it's my fault and the need to get motivated. When the covid hit and I couldn't go to physical therapy. I allowed myself to become less motivated.
> I did look at the mirror boxes online with intentions to purchase.
> Thanks for the question. ?
> I am going to take this post to put myself on notice to purchase the box.
> I used to joke that my wife says I am a procrastinator.
> I say I am just a very patient person.
> Need to get serious at this time.
> Thanks Yvonne!


I understand that completely. I'm good at dragging my feet. I'm almost 18 months behind in getting my LinkedIn profile updated...  
it hasn't really been a priority.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I am not sure it will work for you. Because one of the side effects is that it makes you sleepy. But it does the opposite for me.


I also read it slows down your breathing. 
That could be a problem. When my doctor was switching me from my pain medication to a morphine based med.
My oxygen blood levels dropped bad.
I noticed that was a side effect of tramahexal. Tramadol does the same to me as morphine. 
With my right lung only 1/2 of its potential and COPD. I am on oxygen just about all day to boost my blood oxygen levels from the low 80's to in the 90's.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I understand that completely. I'm good at dragging my feet. I'm almost 18 months behind in getting my LinkedIn profile updated...
> it hasn't really been a priority.


That's what I need to do,start prioritizing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Ray: I was wondering if you tried the mirror trick we told you about to see if it cured the phantom pain???


Thank you Yvonne, I just ordered the phantom mirror. ?
It's easy to spend money!?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
> A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
> Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.


Some people like him make a living out people like you. I hear about these, heck they have made movies about it. THat is why I have cameras and will only have MORE cameras. I just had someone steal some bamboo from trailer that is parked on my property. I picked it from a rubbish pile two blocks away after the owner cut down a ton and I was going to use it to dress up my metal fence for my Leopards new outdoor area. Bastages stole the big thicks ones so they could probably make bongs ? . I just always try to stop and think before I act so I can decide is it worth my time and effort and heaven help you if I decide you do- I have insomia and sometimes it comes in handy. PS. dig through their trash for a few weeks and get to know what they like then leave notes in the mailbox based on your finds- IE your hair smells like honey whe you sleep! ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I also read it slows down your breathing.
> That could be a problem. When my doctor was switching me from my pain medication to a morphine based med.
> My oxygen blood levels dropped bad.
> I noticed that was a side effect of tramahexal. Tramadol does the same to me as morphine.
> With my right lung only 1/2 of its potential and COPD. I am on oxygen just about all day to boost my blood oxygen levels from the low 80's to in the 90's.


Then that would definitely not work.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Yvonne, I just ordered the phantom mirror. ?
> It's easy to spend money!?


Well done. Very proud of you. It is a step in the right direction.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So this weekend it was working in the complex garden and I made a big tortoise for the front where everybody comes in. I forgot to take a photo and will take one when I get home to post on here for you all to see. It was a lot of hard work and my body was finished once I was done with everything. But I am happy because it is all starting to look much better and the efforts are starting to pay off.
> 
> However saying that it was NOT a good weekend, as I ended up mowing my keys and totally destroyed my car keys. Only to find out that the spare set does not work. I have to get the battery replaced. ?
> 
> Short story long, I was not wearing pants which had a pocket and I did not want to leave my keys on the ground outside the complex while I was mowing. I was worried that someone might steal them. So I hung them on a protrusion on the handle of the lawn mower. They stayed there the whole time I was mowing with no problem and towards the end they fell off and I did not notice until I heard the grinding noise of the mower going over the keys.?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍. Yeah Yeah, so very stupid and I should have known better and just worn pants which had pockets or hung the keys on a Lanyard to hang around my neck. But hindsite is always a B*#$%itch. But anyway that is the short story long.
> 
> Then after working on the tortoise late into the night on Saturday, we built it inside the complex first with the intention of anchoring it into the ground outside the complex (so that nobody could steal it) at a later stage, but then someone on Sunday morning went and pushed it over so that all of the succulents and everything fell over onto the ground and basically broken the whole thing. We then decided to just put it outside and dig the bottom part of the tortoise into the ground to stabilize it better with the hope that it would not be able to be pushed over again. But the fact that someone in the complex was nasty enough to do that kind of thing is just so mind boggling. I really do not understand why people have to be so nasty towards each other and why would they want to destroy the hard work of someone else when they are just trying to make the whole complex look better and beautiful. Ok Rant over. Sorry for ranting so long. But I really needed to vent and get it out of my system.
> 
> Today is windy, and we are expecting the next couple of days to be cloudy with a day here and there having rain. I love it when it rains as it is free water for my garden. I just don't like it raining when I need to work on my pond.??
> 
> Soooooo how was everybody else's weekend and How are you all doing?


Well that was a poopy weekend! There’s no sense in people just being destructive to be so.. to actually waste the effort to be a shitty person is extra shitty! Sorry about your tortoise.. I want to beat someone up for you! But I’m glad you got to play in the dirt at least.. I find that’s always therapeutic for me in some way or another ?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would have quietly smiled to them... and then in the morning.... back into it and run it over with my CAR! (I did that once) they couldn’t get the big dent out. Serves them right... they see the lanes and yet they overstep . I think it is a test to see if I will say anything.... ??
> I didn’t have to..???
> Never did see their bins again?? ????
> either one the driveway or in the street??
> I wonder now how they put their garbage out??? ????????
> Sorry I am mean ,but I am like a volcano.. I hold everything in until one day.... I explode!


Unfortunately this is only a footpath so no chance of getting my car anyway near their bins......great idea though!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynooon, Random Roommates.
> Today is Can Opener Day.
> The fun never ends............


I am no longer participating in our national holidays.. you see, when it was national left handers day, I stabbed my left hand with a knife! I was trying to stab a hole in the bottom of a dog food can to break the vacuum seal so that when I pulled the top off it would pour easily.. but I grabbed a kitchen knife to stab the hole and the blade was flimsy.... so it bounced off the can and stabbed into the hand that was holding the can..(I glued it shut and it’s healing nicely now. ) I can’t imagine what I could do with a can opener?.

.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
> A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
> Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.


It sounds like you got the short end of the stick there.... but I believe in Karma so I’m sure that he’s had to scratch imaginary fleas in unspeakable places at least a couple times!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. I see lots of nasty neighbor stories..... Here’s ours. Our long-time very quiet kept to himself kind of single dad moved. House bought by a guy who got around. Hung with gangs of undocumented folks - used his house as a business place with various trucks parked all over the street. Workers would park & gather in our cul-de-sac every morning for work instructions. Semi-trailer truck deliveries. Work Vehicle washing in the street, blocking lanes, etc. It was a mess and all illegal activity based on County regs. It took my wife & another neighbor to document, record the activity - go to County management with formal complaints. They took action over n over and the guy finally moved. Whew......it was a bad three years maybe two. He kept expanding and expanding his activities. Really sad when one individual thinks they own the neighborhood/street & circumvent laws to their own benefit. Good luck in your search @Lyn W - in the mean time REPORT all the crap to the Council!


It's awful how one selfish householder can upset things for other. I have been keeping a record and photographing all the rubbish they have fly tipped behind the low wall opposite my garden, it's escalated this summer and usually done when I'm not home. I will be sending it all to the council and their housing association who own their home. I think they are more worried about the latter finding out.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Were you able to fix it? I'd love to see pictures.


Me too!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm having a rough morning.


Oh no I'm sorry to hear that and hope the day got better for you,


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Yvonne, I just ordered the phantom mirror. ?
> It's easy to spend money!?


Well done Ray!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Oh no I'm sorry to hear that and hope the day got better for you,


It did get better, at least somewhat. Thanks!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm having a rough morning.


I missed this earlier.. what happened Anne?? Is it a better evening?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I missed this earlier.. what happened Anne?? Is it a better evening?


Let's file that one under Yesterday and call Today better. Even if both have been really rainy.  

Speaking of rain... Are you ready for the weather this week?


----------



## Lyn W

Lokkje said:


> Stuff some clothes so that it looks like a body And shove a Halloween mask on it and stuff it inside the bin. It’ll give them a freaking heart attack when they open the bin and you can always put a note on and say “howdy neighbors”. People don’t tend to mess with me because I’m more than happy to have a confrontation with them if that’s what they’re looking for. And if I play, I play to win. Ethically and honestly of course, and always sensitive to the needs of others as I am a physician. Hee hee.


I think I'll try that when the creepy husband gets up on his ladder to look over the fence into my garden. He may fall off his ladder if he comes face to face with something like that - oh dear what a shame!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been hiding in my corner in this round room.
> My doctor was weaning me off the med Lyrica. It's for nerve pain and my phantom pains have returned. The pain sidelined me for a moment. The phantom pains have subsided but not gone but bearable.
> Will try to catch up. Looks like you all have been busy. ?


Good to see you back Ray, hope you're doing OK and not in too much pain.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> I think I'll try that when the creepy husband gets up on his ladder to look over the fence into my garden. He may fall off his ladder if he comes face to face with something like that - oh dear what a shame!


Maybe you can put a motion sensor controlled light up, aimed at where he'd go looking over the fence. You know, to light him up... Proper lighting for pictures and all that! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Let's file that one under Yesterday and call Today better. Even if both have been really rainy.
> 
> Speaking of rain... Are you ready for the weather this week?


As ready as I can be I suppose... I have plenty of propane to run the generator.. I’ve never really had to deal with a hurricane this far inland.. it’s the tornados that usually get us.. Bring on the rain ?

I’m glad today’s better for you whatever the case may be!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I think I'll try that when the creepy husband gets up on his ladder to look over the fence into my garden. He may fall off his ladder if he comes face to face with something like that - oh dear what a shame!


Totally should .. and a game camera to catch the expression when he does ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you can put a motion sensor controlled light up, aimed at where he'd go looking over the fence. You know, to light him up... Proper lighting for pictures and all that! ?


Great minds think alike!!! Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> As ready as I can be I suppose... I have plenty of propane to run the generator.. I’ve never really had to deal with a hurricane this far inland.. it’s the tornados that usually get us.. Bring on the rain ?


For some reason, I'm imagining your ferrets on a raft, paddling along without a care in the world. Or something like that. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I am no longer participating in our national holidays.. you see, when it was national left handers day, I stabbed my left hand with a knife! I was trying to stab a hole in the bottom of a dog food can to break the vacuum seal so that when I pulled the top off it would pour easily.. but I grabbed a kitchen knife to stab the hole and the blade was flimsy.... so it bounced off the can and stabbed into the hand that was holding the can..(I glued it shut and it’s healing nicely now. ) I can’t imagine what I could do with a can opener?.
> View attachment 304335
> .


Or glue!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> For some reason, I'm imagining your ferrets on a raft, paddling along without a care in the world. Or something like that. ?


Lol...Those little hairpins would be my jewelry for the ride!!! When you see the ark crossing the state line, just remember not to call me Noah

I did just look for an update and it looks like Marco has lost all its steam while Laura is still Building up..


----------



## EllieMay

I guess Crushers new burrow will be out of commission for a few days.. I don’t think he’s been using it though.. he was in the box and their were no fresh tracks in the dirt.. all the tortoises do seem to be expecting something though as all three were in their boxes today. I weed-eated and put Mazuri and treats out. Watered everything... normally any activity brings them all running but today, only Toretto joined the party ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Lol...Those little hairpins would be my jewelry for the ride!!! When you see the ark crossing the state line, just remember not to call me Noah
> 
> I did just look for an update and it looks like Marco has lost all its steam while Laura is still Building up..


Laura is going to be interesting... 
https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
If you scroll down to the bottom you'll see the intensity models. At least there isn't an outlier that shoots up even higher. We've learned the hard way not to discount those outliers that show rapid intensification. Hurricane Michael was one of those.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I guess Crushers new burrow will be out of commission for a few days.. I don’t think he’s been using it though.. he was in the box and their were no fresh tracks in the dirt.. all the tortoises do seem to be expecting something though as all three were in their boxes today. I weed-eated and put Mazuri and treats out. Watered everything... normally any activity brings them all running but today, only Toretto joined the party ?


They pick up on all sorts of stuff, don't they?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So this weekend it was working in the complex garden and I made a big tortoise for the front where everybody comes in. I forgot to take a photo and will take one when I get home to post on here for you all to see. It was a lot of hard work and my body was finished once I was done with everything. But I am happy because it is all starting to look much better and the efforts are starting to pay off.
> 
> However saying that it was NOT a good weekend, as I ended up mowing my keys and totally destroyed my car keys. Only to find out that the spare set does not work. I have to get the battery replaced. ?
> 
> Short story long, I was not wearing pants which had a pocket and I did not want to leave my keys on the ground outside the complex while I was mowing. I was worried that someone might steal them. So I hung them on a protrusion on the handle of the lawn mower. They stayed there the whole time I was mowing with no problem and towards the end they fell off and I did not notice until I heard the grinding noise of the mower going over the keys.?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍. Yeah Yeah, so very stupid and I should have known better and just worn pants which had pockets or hung the keys on a Lanyard to hang around my neck. But hindsite is always a B*#$%itch. But anyway that is the short story long.
> 
> Then after working on the tortoise late into the night on Saturday, we built it inside the complex first with the intention of anchoring it into the ground outside the complex (so that nobody could steal it) at a later stage, but then someone on Sunday morning went and pushed it over so that all of the succulents and everything fell over onto the ground and basically broken the whole thing. We then decided to just put it outside and dig the bottom part of the tortoise into the ground to stabilize it better with the hope that it would not be able to be pushed over again. But the fact that someone in the complex was nasty enough to do that kind of thing is just so mind boggling. I really do not understand why people have to be so nasty towards each other and why would they want to destroy the hard work of someone else when they are just trying to make the whole complex look better and beautiful. Ok Rant over. Sorry for ranting so long. But I really needed to vent and get it out of my system.
> 
> Today is windy, and we are expecting the next couple of days to be cloudy with a day here and there having rain. I love it when it rains as it is free water for my garden. I just don't like it raining when I need to work on my pond.??
> 
> Soooooo how was everybody else's weekend and How are you all doing?


I'm so sorry to hear about your keys - what a lot of hassle for you! Was the mower OK?
That is really rotten of the destructive bar steward who damaged your tortoise too - rant as long as you want.

Wet and windy here too most of the week I think.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
> A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
> Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.


Hell - that makes my problems look so trivial! I hate manipulative people who can play the victims and get away with (almost) murder.
But when are you free to come and have a holiday at my place Maggie?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just got my electric bill for July into August $162.23 . I gues the new roof in white was a good investment last year.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just got my electric bill for July into August $162.23 . I gues the new roof in white was a good investment last year.


That’s freaking amazing!!! Mine is around $400 in the summer months !


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you can put a motion sensor controlled light up, aimed at where he'd go looking over the fence. You know, to light him up... Proper lighting for pictures and all that! ?


One day he was up his ladder peeping over 5 times in 2 hours when I was working in the garden so I put my wildlife camera trap up where he would see it and pointing in the direction of their fence. He brought it up during Saturday's tiff saying that I was trying to catch him cutting my plants (gave himself away there!) and told me that I wasn't supposed to point cameras at his property - his fence. Thing is, if he hadn't been up on his ladder he wouldn't have seen it . It didn't actually have any batteries in it but it stopped him doing it for a while. It's very creepy and intimidating behaviour when he knows I live alone.


----------



## Lyn W

Well, I have a pile of ironing to do and it will take me a while so I'd better say Nos Da now.
Take care, sleep well and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
> A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
> Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.


You go girl! Police officers don’t arrest me because I’m a physician and I might be standing over the gurney one day. They also don’t arrest me because I used to teach firearms for the sheriffs office and I am a fully certified firearms instructor. They also don’t have to arrest me because my younger brother is a sheriffs deputy here in town. I can be pretty nasty to people and nobody does anything about it and I am not exactly tiny like you are tiny and so people tend to back off. It’s a darn shame that they didn’t recognize the real problem and usually the men are the ones that get arrested but my strategy with that kind a guy would’ve been to play on his insecurities and his lack of gentlemanly manhood. Basically I would’ve removed his family nuts.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> You go girl! Police officers don’t arrest me because I’m a physician and I might be standing over the gurney one day. They also don’t arrest me because I used to teach firearms for the sheriffs office and I am a fully certified firearms instructor. They also don’t have to arrest me because my younger brother is a sheriffs deputy here in town. I can be pretty nasty to people and nobody does anything about it and I am not exactly tiny like you are tiny and so people tend to back off. It’s a darn shame that they didn’t recognize the real problem and usually the men are the ones that get arrested but my strategy with that kind a guy would’ve been to play on his insecurities and his lack of gentlemanly manhood. Basically I would’ve removed his family nuts.


A microbiologist, an MD, and a firearms instructor... Dang.
Sure you don't feel like moving to Florida? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> To tell you the truth. I haven't done so yet.?
> I was thinking about it the other day.
> Life has been overwhelming, I feel behind the 8 ball in every aspect of life.
> I know it's my fault and the need to get motivated. When the covid hit and I couldn't go to physical therapy. I allowed myself to become less motivated.
> I did look at the mirror boxes online with intentions to purchase.
> Thanks for the question. ?
> I am going to take this post to put myself on notice to purchase the box.
> I used to joke that my wife says I am a procrastinator.
> I say I am just a very patient person.
> Need to get serious at this time.
> Thanks Yvonne!


Yep... sometimes I finally get around to it also. In the meantime I like to watch just to see.whats up!?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's awful how one selfish householder can upset things for other. I have been keeping a record and photographing all the rubbish they have fly tipped behind the low wall opposite my garden, it's escalated this summer and usually done when I'm not home. I will be sending it all to the council and their housing association who own their home. I think they are more worried about the latter finding out.


Good good.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well, I have a pile of ironing to do and it will take me a while so I'd better say Nos Da now.
> Take care, sleep well and see you tomorrow.


Well keep your iron close from what I've been reading. Some people might need some wrinkles ironed out. Sleep well.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's awful how one selfish householder can upset things for other. I have been keeping a record and photographing all the rubbish they have fly tipped behind the low wall opposite my garden, it's escalated this summer and usually done when I'm not home. I will be sending it all to the council and their housing association who own their home. I think they are more worried about the latter finding out.


Why not allow the home owners see what the tenants are doing? If they're doing it in broad daylight they shouldn't mind if it all gets seen on video. Or even in the dark. Especially when they are in your yard.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol...Those little hairpins would be my jewelry for the ride!!! When you see the ark crossing the state line, just remember not to call me Noah
> 
> I did just look for an update and it looks like Marco has lost all its steam while Laura is still Building up..


She can fizzle to nothingness also. With prayers on the wings of a butterfly...?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good to see you back Ray, hope you're doing OK and not in too much pain.


Thanks Lyn, I wish I had the high pain threshold in my younger years. I think the pain tends to wear you down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

For all you fashion minded members.
No wearing white masks after Aug.


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I wish I had the high pain threshold in my younger years. I think the pain tends to wear you down.


I don’t think you’re worn down. I think you’re awesome and amazing. You have survived and gone through some thing that would’ve taken down a lesser person and you’re doing well. When you have to live with pain it’s never your friend and it does grind away at you but many people couldn’t do what you do and so I think you’re amazing and I look up to you.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> A microbiologist, an MD, and a firearms instructor... Dang.
> Sure you don't feel like moving to Florida? ?


I got right in where I am. Hell. Oops, I meant Phoenix. 115 today, 114 tomorrow. Hell must be boring for the weatherman.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs must be very busy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I got right in where I am. Hell. Oops, I meant Phoenix. 115 today, 114 tomorrow. Hell must be boring for the weatherman.


When the meteorologists start getting excited (almost giddy), you know there's a big storm brewing.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Chubbs must be very busy.


I'm afraid we're not going to hear much from him until he finds a new house, closer to the new job. He had mentioned wanting a place with some acreage for his sulcata.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am no longer participating in our national holidays.. you see, when it was national left handers day, I stabbed my left hand with a knife! I was trying to stab a hole in the bottom of a dog food can to break the vacuum seal so that when I pulled the top off it would pour easily.. but I grabbed a kitchen knife to stab the hole and the blade was flimsy.... so it bounced off the can and stabbed into the hand that was holding the can..(I glued it shut and it’s healing nicely now. ) I can’t imagine what I could do with a can opener?.
> View attachment 304335
> 
> .


Oh no. Your poor hand. How is the knife? ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Me too!


Okay. I had to go searching last night for a battery for my car spare remote. So I only arrived home late last night. So here is a picture last night in the dark and then I took another one this morning. But I must admit the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Was the mower OK?


Whahaha. Great minds think alike. I asked Heather that question regarding her knife.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> One day he was up his ladder peeping over 5 times in 2 hours when I was working in the garden so I put my wildlife camera trap up where he would see it and pointing in the direction of their fence. He brought it up during Saturday's tiff saying that I was trying to catch him cutting my plants (gave himself away there!) and told me that I wasn't supposed to point cameras at his property - his fence. Thing is, if he hadn't been up on his ladder he wouldn't have seen it . It didn't actually have any batteries in it but it stopped him doing it for a while. It's very creepy and intimidating behaviour when he knows I live alone.


They are horrible horrible neighbours.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well, I have a pile of ironing to do and it will take me a while so I'd better say Nos Da now.
> Take care, sleep well and see you tomorrow.


Sleep tight Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I wish I had the high pain threshold in my younger years. I think the pain tends to wear you down.


It definitely does.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> For all you fashion minded members.
> No wearing white masks after Aug.


Why?


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All 

I think the weekend is catching up to me. As I am feeling quite tired today.

Milly my older dog has been suffering with arthritis for about a year now. And lately she has been struggling to get put of bed early in the morning. So last night I decided to give her a nice massage to see if that would help her. And I think it did as she was able to get out of her bed this morning much better. So I guess she will be getting a massage every night. 

Now if only I could get my husband to do that for me, I would be one happy wife. ?

Anyway have an awesome Tuesday.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay. I had to go searching last night for a battery for my car spare remote. So I only arrived home late last night. So here is a picture last night in the dark and then I took another one this morning. But I must admit the pictures don't do it justice.


Very nice! It looks amazing... very full too;-) surely people will respect it now!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I think the weekend is catching up to me. As I am feeling quite tired today.
> 
> Milly my older dog has been suffering with arthritis for about a year now. And lately she has been struggling to get put of bed early in the morning. So last night I decided to give her a nice massage to see if that would help her. And I think it did as she was able to get out of her bed this morning much better. So I guess she will be getting a massage every night.
> 
> Now if only I could get my husband to do that for me, I would be one happy wife. ?
> 
> Anyway have an awesome Tuesday.



Lucky Milly!!! When you figure out how to program husband to “perfect”, be sure to let me know please..???
Have a great day Carol!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Having my coffee in peace before waking the Kiddos up for school. I’m going to drop them off and then back home to get hubby off to work again.. my work will be done from the house today.. hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Very nice! It looks amazing... very full too;-) surely people will respect it now!


I really hope so. We still need to anchor it into the ground solidly, otherwise it could be stolen. I just hope that we get enough of a chance to be able to do that, But on the other case if they really want to all they have to do is go outside and pull all the succulents out. Anyway I believe if they really want to be nasty then they must go ahead and karma will come back at them 10 fold eventually.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lucky Milly!!! When you figure out how to program husband to “perfect”, be sure to let me know please..???
> Have a great day Carol!


Absolutely. I will share the secret. And yeah I know I wish I was Milly at this point. ? ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Having my coffee in peace before waking the Kiddos up for school. I’m going to drop them off and then back home to get hubby off to work again.. my work will be done from the house today.. hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday.


How is your Dad doing Heather?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> How is your Dad doing Heather?


He’s really well! Got his first shower last night. He’s getting around like he only had a cold. Would you believe that he met a woman while in the hospital?? One of his nurses apparently shared a connection with him and they exchanged numbers. Dad told me she was from the Phillipines.. I said That was great! He needs someone beside me to take care of him. I hope she’s willing to move to the country though because I don’t believe I’ll be making many trips to Houston... LOL... ONLY DAD!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He’s really well! Got his first shower last night. He’s getting around like he only had a cold. Would you believe that he met a woman while in the hospital?? One of his nurses apparently shared a connection with him and they exchanged numbers. Dad told me she was from the Phillipines.. I said That was great! He needs someone beside me to take care of him. I hope she’s willing to move to the country though because I don’t believe I’ll be making many trips to Houston... LOL... ONLY DAD!!!


Oh, I am so glad and that is awesome news. I am glad that he is doing so well. And wow, he moves fast. But it is nice that he has connected with someone, it is not nice to be lonely and we do need companionship not matter what age we are.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Why?


I guess when picking out your wardrobe for the winter months. You are not supposed to wear white. My mom followed that rule and I have heard it mentioned thru my life. 
Dont know if is still that way!
I was trying to be funny!?
I am losing my touch!?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I guess when picking out your wardrobe for the winter months. You are not supposed to wear white. My mom followed that rule and I have heard it mentioned thru my life.
> Dont know if is still that way!
> I was trying to be funny!?
> I am losing my touch!?


I think it most probably because I am going into summer and not winter like you guys. We also don't have snow, so there is no reason not to wear white, it would not make a difference. So no, you are not loosing your touch, my location just didn't get the reference. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> I guess when picking out your wardrobe for the winter months. You are not supposed to wear white. My mom followed that rule and I have heard it mentioned thru my life.
> Dont know if is still that way!
> I was trying to be funny!?
> I am losing my touch!?


I dont wear white cause it gets dirty way to fast. I have no clue how that happens and it drives why wife batty!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I guess when picking out your wardrobe for the winter months. You are not supposed to wear white. My mom followed that rule and I have heard it mentioned thru my life.
> Dont know if is still that way!
> I was trying to be funny!?
> I am losing my touch!?



Hey Ray, US Navy personnel often use on/about 1 October for their official uniform color shift from Summer Whites to Winter Blues. It’s very regional, not a firm date. 

Heres an old Navy Times article. I’m sure some things have changed





__





By region, Navy swaps whites for blues







scoopdeck.navytimes.com





 Alaskan sailors changed over when they went back to work after Labor Day, as did those in Washington State. Other sailors don’t need to worry about it, though: sailors in south Florida stay in whites year-round.


----------



## Yvonne G

x


CarolM said:


> Okay. I had to go searching last night for a battery for my car spare remote. So I only arrived home late last night. So here is a picture last night in the dark and then I took another one this morning. But I must admit the pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 304377
> View attachment 304378


OMG! That's beautiful! Let's hope the vandal leaves it alone now. I love it!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Why?


Here in the States the rule is no wearing white after Labor Day. It's a 'fashion' thing. So I think Ray was just being funny. Hey Ray - I got it!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Why?


It's the old fashion guidance... Not wearing white shoes after Labor Day (first Monday in September).


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> I dont wear white cause it gets dirty way to fast. I have no clue how that happens and it drives why wife batty!


I don't understand why anybody wears white, for that reason. It just doesn't meet the risk assessment criteria for me to actually wear it. 

When I lived in the UK, any time I glimpsed a game of cricket, I wondered if I'd walked into a laundry commercial! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

This is California's wildfire location map. I thought California was going to break off from the continent during a large earthquake and fall into the ocean, but from the map, it looks like we're going to burn up instead.

If you squint and look hard, you can see a darker ring around the edges of the Valley where Fresno and Sacramento are. I'd love to see a picture of the valley from space, because from down here on the ground, it's filled with smoke.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 304399
> 
> 
> This is California's wildfire location map. I thought California was going to break off from the continent during a large earthquake and fall into the ocean, but from the map, it looks like we're going to burn up instead.


Yikes! Yiu all need a few of these hurricanes to drift far west and dump many inches of rain. Scary fires.!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 304399
> 
> 
> This is California's wildfire location map. I thought California was going to break off from the continent during a large earthquake and fall into the ocean, but from the map, it looks like we're going to burn up instead.


Yeesh. Pity we can't send rain in that direction. The Gulf Coast is saturated and expecting more.


----------



## Yvonne G

My friend Google found this picture for me, but I don't think that's smoke, just haze or fog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, I'm a bit late today. 
Good atternoonyeve, Racy Roommates!  
Today is Kiss and Make Up Day! 
I guess I'll have to start an argument with wifey first.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> He’s really well! Got his first shower last night. He’s getting around like he only had a cold. Would you believe that he met a woman while in the hospital?? One of his nurses apparently shared a connection with him and they exchanged numbers. Dad told me she was from the Phillipines.. I said That was great! He needs someone beside me to take care of him. I hope she’s willing to move to the country though because I don’t believe I’ll be making many trips to Houston... LOL... ONLY DAD!!!


Sounds like a perfect match.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I guess when picking out your wardrobe for the winter months. You are not supposed to wear white. My mom followed that rule and I have heard it mentioned thru my life.
> Dont know if is still that way!
> I was trying to be funny!?
> I am losing my touch!?


That's true. No white in winter but it's probably because when you live in snowy areas you could wind up being roadkill. Unless you get a mud bath.?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> x
> 
> OMG! That's beautiful! Let's hope the vandal leaves it alone now. I love it!!!


Thank you ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Here in the States the rule is no wearing white after Labor Day. It's a 'fashion' thing. So I think Ray was just being funny. Hey Ray - I got it!!!


I am glad someone got it. ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 304399
> 
> 
> This is California's wildfire location map. I thought California was going to break off from the continent during a large earthquake and fall into the ocean, but from the map, it looks like we're going to burn up instead.
> 
> If you squint and look hard, you can see a darker ring around the edges of the Valley where Fresno and Sacramento are. I'd love to see a picture of the valley from space, because from down here on the ground, it's filled with smoke.


Oh dear. I really hope they can get it under control.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Okay take this with a grain of salt! I was watching Kamp Kennan and he showed his buddy that used Shower Enclosures for his reptiles-mostly for snakes with the verticle climb. I was like dumbfounded it was just as bad as when the Grow Tent Enclosure started. I will build my leopard his heated nightbox, but NOTHING ELSE
.

$470 at home depot and I i have to buy is some 2x4's to make wall frames and plywood for the roof. I comes with a drain hole and is easy to drill through.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Here's some information for both of you. When you can see a confrontation coming...In MY experience, the more aggressive and angry (sorta crazy) you act during this confrontation, the more "normal" people even when angry will back down. Unfortunately, I am not afraid of confrontation but did discover that most people will back away from a fight. I am 5'6" and weight 111 lbs. But have a nasty temper, people back down from me. Not because I think I'm a badass, but because they think I'm crazy....lol and I am!



I think I just found my REAL sister!!!!!!!
That sounds exactly like me. Why can’t people just live their own lives instead of infringing on others around them?? I bet they would hate it if I did half the things to them that they have done to me! 
I don’t like “easy going people”. They ALWAYS “easy go” onto MY personal space!!! ?
Now, (like in the old school days) I just smile and don’t say anything... until one day their mail is missing ??? ?. Or their car gets blocked in by my husband ...?
Do I need anger management classes??
Why am I so bitter???
I just want to be left alone. To enjoy my family..or whatever..
I don’t do confrontation or ringing of doors at all hours of the night. 
One case comes to mind.
when my neighbor first moved in next-door he parked his U-Haul in my driveway blocking my car in (it is like one big driveway in between two houses, but there IS a left side AND a right side .) he parked his car and his wife’s car in a straight lane then the uhaul was parked in front of my car on the side of theirs). 
Left it there overnight and I had work at 4:30 the next morning. When I went to my car started it.... I turn the lights on ..and saw the U-Haul.
If there’s such a thing as human spontaneous combustion I would have not been surprised if my head blew off! …....
I get out the car and had to bang all up and down his vinyl siding after ringing BOTH front and back door bells a bunch of times with no answer. And I was late for work to boot and shaking like a leaf! 
you know what he said!!!?????!!!!!!!
As he answered the door in his underwear 
(A sight I cannot Ever unsee) He said....
....AND I QUOTE!
“ oh,...(stretching arms)...(yawn)....sorry”
??????????????
??????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to have a small bass boat years ago that I parked in my yard by the alley. I noticed one day it had been moved then I saw the plane on the motor had been damaged. ? I live at the corner of two alleys so it is T and very tight to turn in. Now it’s even tougher to turn. I used 4” heavy wall square tube and made an H that sits 3’ down in 4 bags of concrete. I repaint yearly so I can see the new paint smears?



that is soooo wrong....(of them)....
Wow. My head would have exploded!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all. I see lots of nasty neighbor stories..... Here’s ours. Our long-time very quiet kept to himself kind of single dad moved. House bought by a guy who got around. Hung with gangs of undocumented folks - used his house as a business place with various trucks parked all over the street. Workers would park & gather in our cul-de-sac every morning for work instructions. Semi-trailer truck deliveries. Work Vehicle washing in the street, blocking lanes, etc. It was a mess and all illegal activity based on County regs. It took my wife & another neighbor to document, record the activity - go to County management with formal complaints. They took action over n over and the guy finally moved. Whew......it was a bad three years maybe two. He kept expanding and expanding his activities. Really sad when one individual thinks they own the neighborhood/street & circumvent laws to their own benefit. Good luck in your search @Lyn W - in the mean time REPORT all the crap to the Council!



Wow!!
Two or three YEARS!!!!!
Ok.... you get the trophy ? 
(For now)....
Mine just put a letter in my mail box asking if I would move my car out of the (joining) driveway so they can put up a tent ️ for food for their sons birthday on Saturday...
I had to say yes..
I didn’t want to take the chance of my car getting scratched... I would rather just move it...But that is my point…
What’s next? 
how many more things can they possibly ask or just take from me?? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Hey CDR family, I haven’t been as active on the forum as usual, I’ve just started working again. Just wanted to say hi and hope you all are doing well. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Stuff some clothes so that it looks like a body And shove a Halloween mask on it and stuff it inside the bin. It’ll give them a freaking heart attack when they open the bin and you can always put a note on and say “howdy neighbors”. People don’t tend to mess with me because I’m more than happy to have a confrontation with them if that’s what they’re looking for. And if I play, I play to win. Ethically and honestly of course, and always sensitive to the needs of others as I am a physician. Hee hee.



LOVE IT!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that is soooo wrong....(of them)....
> Wow. My head would have exploded!


Agreed, mine would have too.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been hiding in my corner in this round room.
> My doctor was weaning me off the med Lyrica. It's for nerve pain and my phantom pains have returned. The pain sidelined me for a moment. The phantom pains have subsided but not gone but bearable.
> Will try to catch up. Looks like you all have been busy. ?



hope you are better real soon!!!!
You are one of the funny ones we like to read. Please take care of yourself!!!
Maybe a can of that Mountain Dew stuff would help? Seems they all like it on here?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So this weekend it was working in the complex garden and I made a big tortoise for the front where everybody comes in. I forgot to take a photo and will take one when I get home to post on here for you all to see. It was a lot of hard work and my body was finished once I was done with everything. But I am happy because it is all starting to look much better and the efforts are starting to pay off.
> 
> However saying that it was NOT a good weekend, as I ended up mowing my keys and totally destroyed my car keys. Only to find out that the spare set does not work. I have to get the battery replaced. ?
> 
> Short story long, I was not wearing pants which had a pocket and I did not want to leave my keys on the ground outside the complex while I was mowing. I was worried that someone might steal them. So I hung them on a protrusion on the handle of the lawn mower. They stayed there the whole time I was mowing with no problem and towards the end they fell off and I did not notice until I heard the grinding noise of the mower going over the keys.?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍. Yeah Yeah, so very stupid and I should have known better and just worn pants which had pockets or hung the keys on a Lanyard to hang around my neck. But hindsite is always a B*#$%itch. But anyway that is the short story long.
> 
> Then after working on the tortoise late into the night on Saturday, we built it inside the complex first with the intention of anchoring it into the ground outside the complex (so that nobody could steal it) at a later stage, but then someone on Sunday morning went and pushed it over so that all of the succulents and everything fell over onto the ground and basically broken the whole thing. We then decided to just put it outside and dig the bottom part of the tortoise into the ground to stabilize it better with the hope that it would not be able to be pushed over again. But the fact that someone in the complex was nasty enough to do that kind of thing is just so mind boggling. I really do not understand why people have to be so nasty towards each other and why would they want to destroy the hard work of someone else when they are just trying to make the whole complex look better and beautiful. Ok Rant over. Sorry for ranting so long. But I really needed to vent and get it out of my system.
> 
> Today is windy, and we are expecting the next couple of days to be cloudy with a day here and there having rain. I love it when it rains as it is free water for my garden. I just don't like it raining when I need to work on my pond.??
> 
> Soooooo how was everybody else's weekend and How are you all doing?



I am so sorry for your hard work being demolished what a crap thing to do!
That being said....
I can’t seem to stop laughing about your first couple of lines.???? 
ssssssooooooo..... you weren’t wearing pants???? ?????????
That is how you should dress when you find the person who knocked over your project!
Also adorn a tie . Just a long tie! 
see if that scares them into not touching YOUR stuff again!!! ??


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Oh crap I just lost my opportunity to be an angel today. Gosh golly darn it.


That's ok you already were late anyway. Me too.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats!!! You are awesome! I am that way as well, maybe(but not awesome). I don't believe I said anything about my neighbor story on TFO because I am already a public embarrassment to my sister, but here is a summary.
> A male neighbor and I were friends, somewhere along the line the friendship went bad and he started doing things, dog crap on my door, somebody else's garbage dumped in my carport, crap like that. So I come home one day to a handwritten sign in my carport reading " your a f***ing b**ch Maggot". So I stopped my car blocking the street, grabbed a hammer and took off for his house 3 blks away. I pounded on his house with the hammer screaming obscenities, pulling up his plants and throwing them at his windows. I was simply WAY outa line. So without buncha details, I was arrested 7 times in 5 years for retaliation for things he did to me. Now please understand, I was 69-70 he's 40 something. He loosened the lug nuts on my wheels, I had been doing 80 mph the day before, now I am doing 30 mph when my tire comes off and passes me up the street. Cops wouldn't even come. He did $4000 worth of damage throwing rocks at my car. One day he ran up to my car and punched me upside my head, I had a maple rolling pin next to me in the car, I just hit him straight on breaking his cheek, arrested for assault, me, not him. This thing carried on for about 5 years, with him crying in court, shaking and saying how afraid of me he was, and me showing stoic anger. I was arrested when he tazed me, I was arrested he was taken to the hospital crying and shaking...as a renter, he got kicked out of his house, I own my house, and he moved to the MidWest. and peace reined.
> Please understand, I felt I only retaliated, not instigated. But I did fight back in a way that Little Suzy Normal would not. He regularly called the cops on me, I didn't call them but once. I got some pretty good charges, felony/criminal mischief, felony assault with hammer and more. I feel I defended myself against him. But the bottom line is, I am grateful my car got repainted (!), that I didn't lose my home or anything else. I think I would handle that kind of thing differently now, but I had been in a 25 yr marriage and relationship with a 1% biker, and that's what he taught me.



thank you for doing all the stuff I have wanted to do but dont have the ogatz.(sp)
I am more of a quiet camera catcher now a days... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Unfortunately this is only a footpath so no chance of getting my car anyway near their bins......great idea though!



we must come up with something. Not too bad though....I loved that “body in the bin“ idea!! And the ketchup is a topper!!!
??????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I am no longer participating in our national holidays.. you see, when it was national left handers day, I stabbed my left hand with a knife! I was trying to stab a hole in the bottom of a dog food can to break the vacuum seal so that when I pulled the top off it would pour easily.. but I grabbed a kitchen knife to stab the hole and the blade was flimsy.... so it bounced off the can and stabbed into the hand that was holding the can..(I glued it shut and it’s healing nicely now. ) I can’t imagine what I could do with a can opener?.
> View attachment 304335
> .



YOU GLUED IT!!!!?????
?????
Next time cortorize it with a cigarette! ?
I had a Russian friend who did that quite often..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> It's awful how one selfish householder can upset things for other. I have been keeping a record and photographing all the rubbish they have fly tipped behind the low wall opposite my garden, it's escalated this summer and usually done when I'm not home. I will be sending it all to the council and their housing association who own their home. I think they are more worried about the latter finding out.



perfect!! Good for you!!! That was brilliant!
But for you and your family and torts.... I would move.. sorry to say that but I don’t want you there if they retaliate... and the waiting for them to do so will weigh on your already frazzled nerves. I am in the same spot.. I am looking.... ??? 
And I hope the next people will be pot smokers and Asiago cheese (at 1:30AM) eaters and play loud music and slam doors too!! (They will probably get along).????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you can put a motion sensor controlled light up, aimed at where he'd go looking over the fence. You know, to light him up... Proper lighting for pictures and all that! ?



PERFECT!!!! I would do this!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 304399
> 
> 
> This is California's wildfire location map. I thought California was going to break off from the continent during a large earthquake and fall into the ocean, but from the map, it looks like we're going to burn up instead.
> 
> If you squint and look hard, you can see a darker ring around the edges of the Valley where Fresno and Sacramento are. I'd love to see a picture of the valley from space, because from down here on the ground, it's filled with smoke.


Is there any explanation of how all these fires start???


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm a bit late today.
> Good atternoonyeve, Racy Roommates!
> Today is Kiss and Make Up Day!
> I guess I'll have to start an argument with wifey first.


Well Hubby and I just kissed good bye.. we can make up (for lost time) when he gets home ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hey CDR family, I haven’t been as active on the forum as usual, I’ve just started working again. Just wanted to say hi and hope you all are doing well. ?


Hello! We hope the same for you. Congrats on getting back to a normal???


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU GLUED IT!!!!?????
> ?????
> Next time cortorize it with a cigarette! ?
> I had a Russian friend who did that quite often..


OH HELL NO! I’m tough but I’m no John Wayne...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow!!
> Two or three YEARS!!!!!
> Ok.... you get the trophy ?
> (For now)....
> Mine just put a letter in my mail box asking if I would move my car out of the (joining) driveway so they can put up a tent  for food for their sons birthday on Saturday...
> I had to say yes..
> I didn’t want to take the chance of my car getting scratched... I would rather just move it...But that is my point…
> What’s next?
> how many more things can they possibly ask or just take from me?? ?


At least they asked! Just taking is worse.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hey CDR family, I haven’t been as active on the forum as usual, I’ve just started working again. Just wanted to say hi and hope you all are doing well. ?


Glad to hear you're working again. I bet it's a relief, even if it's a pain.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I really hope so. We still need to anchor it into the ground solidly, otherwise it could be stolen. I just hope that we get enough of a chance to be able to do that, But on the other case if they really want to all they have to do is go outside and pull all the succulents out. Anyway I believe if they really want to be nasty then they must go ahead and karma will come back at them 10 fold eventually.


I do have a true story like that. My neighbors moved and the rental manager hired a crew to cut down some trees and clean up that kind of stuff. My brother and I watched them use a blower to blow a bunch of old diseased tree crap into our yard and all over our sidewalk. They also left a huge pile of maple seeds really close to my house. The following day I tried to tell the manager what had taken place. He decided to make it into a confrontation which I won't do. He told me that all the seeds were just whirligigs and no one can control the wind blowing. I wasn't looking forward to all those seedlings sprouting around the foundation of our home. Later that fall we had a really bad windy storm. It blew a yard full of true crab apple tree leaves into his yard that he has to manage. And I got to enjoy a double whammy. A beautiful stormy day.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> OH HELL NO! I’m tough but I’m no John Wayne...



on a serious note... please DO clean the wound and put neosporin on it. That stuff works miracles in three days!!!
Also an open wound might get all kinds of stuff in there. And corona is out there running herself all over the place? 
Be safe ,take care, and get better!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least they asked! Just taking is worse.



so true... well ... I did say yes. So I am nicer????


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Chubbs must be very busy.


He'll be back. We're irreplaceable and irresistible.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> He'll be back. We're irreplaceable and irresistible.?


And we put up with him! ?


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Here's some information for both of you. When you can see a confrontation coming...In MY experience, the more aggressive and angry (sorta crazy) you act during this confrontation, the more "normal" people even when angry will back down. Unfortunately, I am not afraid of confrontation but did discover that most people will back away from a fight. I am 5'6" and weight 111 lbs. But have a nasty temper, people back down from me. Not because I think I'm a badass, but because they think I'm crazy....lol and I am!


Crazy like a ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Crazy like a ?


Just as long as it isn't a rabid fox.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay. I had to go searching last night for a battery for my car spare remote. So I only arrived home late last night. So here is a picture last night in the dark and then I took another one this morning. But I must admit the pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 304377
> View attachment 304378


I like that. Am I seeing hens and chickens? All over it? I also really like the first photo. Even though it's in the dark. It looks quaint and tranquil.


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> on a serious note... please DO clean the wound and put neosporin on it. That stuff works miracles in three days!!!
> Also an open wound might get all kinds of stuff in there. And corona is out there running herself all over the place?
> Be safe ,take care, and get better!!! ?


I glue wounds with super glue all the time. They use it in the operating room when you want a very delicate closure without any suture lines. Course I’m not using sterile stuff but then again my wound isn’t exactly sterile when I’m going on it either so really don’t care.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just as long as it isn't a rabid fox.


Rabid’s even better.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> And we put up with him! ?


Yea but who else could... let's face it poopy stuff cheers us all up.?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hey CDR family, I haven’t been as active on the forum as usual, I’ve just started working again. Just wanted to say hi and hope you all are doing well. ?


Hi back at ya. Have a good time working again.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry for your hard work being demolished what a crap thing to do!
> That being said....
> I can’t seem to stop laughing about your first couple of lines.????
> ssssssooooooo..... you weren’t wearing pants???? ?????????
> That is how you should dress when you find the person who knocked over your project!
> Also adorn a tie . Just a long tie!
> see if that scares them into not touching YOUR stuff again!!! ??


You made me go back and read my post, because I was sure that I did not say I wasn't wearing pants. I think if I had not been wearing pants and considering that I was working on a public road, I just might not have been able to get the garden done. I would have been in big trouble. ???


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I do have a true story like that. My neighbors moved and the rental manager hired a crew to cut down some trees and clean up that kind of stuff. My brother and I watched them use a blower to blow a bunch of old diseased tree crap into our yard and all over our sidewalk. They also left a huge pile of maple seeds really close to my house. The following day I tried to tell the manager what had taken place. He decided to make it into a confrontation which I won't do. He told me that all the seeds were just whirligigs and no one can control the wind blowing. I wasn't looking forward to all those seedlings sprouting around the foundation of our home. Later that fall we had a really bad windy storm. It blew a yard full of true crab apple tree leaves into his yard that he has to manage. And I got to enjoy a double whammy. A beautiful stormy day.⛈


Whahahaha. Karma is a B%$#^#@tch


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I like that. Am I seeing hens and chickens? All over it? I also really like the first photo. Even though it's in the dark. It looks quaint and tranquil.


Nope they are echeveria elegans succulents. And thank you.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maybe a can of that Mountain Dew stuff would help? Seems they all like it on here?


Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynoon, Rockin' Roommates!  
Today is National Toilet Paper Day in the USA. 
Does this mean many don't use it the rest of the year? 
Or is this to encourage those who've been hoarding it to gift it to their neighbours? 
Or to make something from toilet paper - like a scale model of the Taj Mahal?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Rockin' Roommates!
> Today is National Toilet Paper Day in the USA.
> Does this mean many don't use it the rest of the year?
> Or is this to encourage those who've been hoarding it to gift it to their neighbours?
> Or to make something from toilet paper - like a scale model of the Taj Mahal?


Well I was blissfully unaware of this holiday BUT... doesn’t seem like It could be too harmful so maybe I’ll find some way to acknowledge it.. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Here's some information for both of you. When you can see a confrontation coming...In MY experience, the more aggressive and angry (sorta crazy) you act during this confrontation, the more "normal" people even when angry will back down. Unfortunately, I am not afraid of confrontation but did discover that most people will back away from a fight. I am 5'6" and weight 111 lbs. But have a nasty temper, people back down from me. Not because I think I'm a badass, but because they think I'm crazy....lol and I am!


Question? How do you handle when you meet someone like my wife. Her default reaction is just to go silent and stare. Years ago at work her boss went off on her for no reason and she did just that and when he finished she asked, "Are you finished" when he said yes she walked away. 1 hour later her boss apologized and steered clear of my wife for almost a year until she quit. OMG my wife had no clue what was so creepy/scary about her reaction. After numerous serial killer movies, Documentaries and her new crush Serial Killer Podcasts----- she understands that the other person got scared that she was going through a mental checklist for the perfect crime ?


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Question? How do you handle when you meet someone like my wife. Her default reaction is just to go silent and stare. Years ago at work her boss went off on her for no reason and she did just that and when he finished she asked, "Are you finished" when he said yes she walked away. 1 hour later her boss apologized and steered clear of my wife for almost a year until she quit. OMG my wife had no clue what was so creepy/scary about her reaction. After numerous serial killer movies, Documentaries and her new crush Serial Killer Podcasts----- she understands that the other person got scared that she was going through a mental checklist for the perfect crime ?


Whahahaha. That is just so funny.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Glad to hear you're working again. I bet it's a relief, even if it's a pain.


It is, I’m glad to go back but I don’t want to do the actual work.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It is, I’m glad to go back but I don’t want to do the actual work.


Understand completely.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Is there any explanation of how all these fires start???


Lightning, careless campers and smokers, using combustion engines in a dry countryside, trees too close to power lines. . .


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Question? How do you handle when you meet someone like my wife. Her default reaction is just to go silent and stare. Years ago at work her boss went off on her for no reason and she did just that and when he finished she asked, "Are you finished" when he said yes she walked away. 1 hour later her boss apologized and steered clear of my wife for almost a year until she quit. OMG my wife had no clue what was so creepy/scary about her reaction. After numerous serial killer movies, Documentaries and her new crush Serial Killer Podcasts----- she understands that the other person got scared that she was going through a mental checklist for the perfect crime ?


Well, frankly, I have kicked me some ***, and had my *** kicked. I always carry a weapon. Because of my size, if I feel positive this will end in violence, I hit first, I also carry mace. However, this 75 yr old lady only has fond memories of being little Suzie Badass. I don't get violent much anymore, and nowdays it's over somebody's lack of driving skills and that really does make me see red...lol, in more ways than one...my little red car and I can drive circles around 80% of the driving population...my favorite pastime


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

It’s arrived. Thank you @Cathie G i love it ? Thank you for the cute tortoise card too. ☺☺☺???


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, frankly, I have kicked me some ***, and had my *** kicked. I always carry a weapon. Because of my size, if I feel positive this will end in violence, I hit first, I also carry mace. However, this 75 yr old lady only has fond memories of being little Suzie Badass. I don't get violent much anymore, and nowdays it's over somebody's lack of driving skills and that really does make me see red...lol, in more ways than one...my little red car and I can drive circles around 80% of the driving population...my favorite pastime


Your favorite pastime is driving in circles?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

@Yvonne G ,my mirror therapy came today. No instructions so I am waiting for a return call from my therapist.
Not sure if I should try and wiggle my amputated fingers and hand or leave them still. I am getting mixed messages on go


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Well, frankly, I have kicked me some ***, and had my *** kicked. I always carry a weapon. Because of my size, if I feel positive this will end in violence, I hit first, I also carry mace. However, this 75 yr old lady only has fond memories of being little Suzie Badass. I don't get violent much anymore, and nowdays it's over somebody's lack of driving skills and that really does make me see red...lol, in more ways than one...my little red car and I can drive circles around 80% of the driving population...my favorite pastime


Four wheel therapy is the best when two are slipping, chirping or squeeling!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> @Yvonne G ,my mirror therapy came today. No instructions so I am waiting for a return call from my therapist.
> Not sure if I should try and wiggle my amputated fingers and hand or leave them still. I am getting mixed messages on go


I really hope that it works. Now if only you could get the proper instructions.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm hoping our members in Texas and Louisiana are ready for (Major) Hurricane Laura. 
https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/


National Hurricane Center


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, stay safe, people!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Lightning, careless campers and smokers, using combustion engines in a dry countryside, trees too close to power lines. . .



Yep, record amount of lightning strikes hit California starting a whole ton of these fires....

News reporting - California fire officials said Saturday that there have been nearly 12,000 lightning strikes in the state since August 15, with over 100 occurring on Friday. Thousands of firefighters are fighting two of the three largest outbreaks of wildfires in history, which were started by the dry lightning strikes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> @Yvonne G ,my mirror therapy came today. No instructions so I am waiting for a return call from my therapist.
> Not sure if I should try and wiggle my amputated fingers and hand or leave them still. I am getting mixed messages on go
> 
> View attachment 304478


Very interesting. I hope it works. Strange they don't include any instructions/suggestions. See if my friend Google can help.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You made me go back and read my post, because I was sure that I did not say I wasn't wearing pants. I think if I had not been wearing pants and considering that I was working on a public road, I just might not have been able to get the garden done. I would have been in big trouble. ???


I reread it too thinking what in the world did I miss this time ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

It’s really smokey where I am right now. There‘s fires everywhere, thankfully they aren’t to close to me but the wind carries all that smoke right into the house. I’ll be glad when they’re all gone.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s really smokey where I am right now. There‘s fires everywhere, thankfully they aren’t to close to me but the wind carries all that smoke right into the house. I’ll be glad when they’re all gone.


Be alert, and stay safe.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Be alert, and stay safe.


I will be, thanks


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I live in Black Forest, we’ve had a lot of fires these past couple of years. We had one hit and got evacuated, our house wasn‘t hit but the fires were very very close to it.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, record amount of lightning strikes hit California starting a whole ton of these fires....
> 
> News reporting - California fire officials said Saturday that there have been nearly 12,000 lightning strikes in the state since August 15, with over 100 occurring on Friday. Thousands of firefighters are fighting two of the three largest outbreaks of wildfires in history, which were started by the dry lightning strikes.


Yes and the poor firemen and citizens dealing with all that smoke. There was an article on our news here that said the firemen can't wear masks because of the type of work it is. Scientists are trying to come up with an easily portable oxygen mask for them in dense areas like that. They have oxygen masks in cities but not forests. The air is very toxic and many of them develop severe health problems later because of it. And what about the citizens they are risking their lives to help?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Yes and the poor firemen and citizens dealing with all that smoke. There was an article on our news here that said the firemen can't wear masks because of the type of work it is. Scientists are trying to come up with an easily portable oxygen mask for them in dense areas like that. They have oxygen masks in cities but not forests. The air is very toxic and many of them develop severe health problems later because of it. And what about the citizens they are risking their lives to help?


That’s terrible, I know I have asthma and whenever I go outside now, I get coughing fits and have to go back in. The smoke was so thick a couple days ago that I could see the whole grey fog everywhere.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

The tortoises have been inside for a while now, the last thing I want is them getting breathing problems out there.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Rabid’s even better.


Good cause I have what I call a rabid wabbit.??named Razberri.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s terrible, I know I have asthma and whenever I go outside now, I get coughing fits and have to go back in. The smoke was so thick a couple days ago that I could see the whole grey fog everywhere.


I saw where you are. Are you dealing with some of the smoke from California or is it where you are also and we're just not getting the news about fires in your neck of the woods? They did show that the smoke can be seen from satellite photos around California.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I saw where you are. Are you dealing with some of the smoke from California or is it where you are also and we're just not getting the news about fires in your neck of the woods? They did show that the smoke can be seen from satellite photos around California.


We have been getting lot’s of smoke from California, but we don’t have any fires in Black Forest right now. We‘ve had some big fires the biggest one being in 2013, that’s the one where we got evacuated.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

We also are getting smoke from a fire in the Rocky Mountains, it’s bad up there.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, record amount of lightning strikes hit California starting a whole ton of these fires....
> 
> News reporting - California fire officials said Saturday that there have been nearly 12,000 lightning strikes in the state since August 15, with over 100 occurring on Friday. Thousands of firefighters are fighting two of the three largest outbreaks of wildfires in history, which were started by the dry lightning strikes.


While there is no good reason, that explanation satisfies me a bit more than just simple carelessness!


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> @Yvonne G ,my mirror therapy came today. No instructions so I am waiting for a return call from my therapist.
> Not sure if I should try and wiggle my amputated fingers and hand or leave them still. I am getting mixed messages on go
> 
> View attachment 304478


Mirrortherapy.com


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We have been getting lot’s of smoke from California, but we don’t have any fires in Black Forest right now. We‘ve had some big fires the biggest one being in 2013, that’s the one where we got evacuated.


That's what I thought that it was probably California causing your problem with smoke. That's crazy but it does travel a long way. Also even when the fire is out it continues to smell bad for a long time. I went through some fires in Florida. Hope everyone stays safe out there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lokkje said:


> Mirrortherapy.com


Thank you!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm hoping our members in Texas and Louisiana are ready for (Major) Hurricane Laura.
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
> 
> 
> National Hurricane Center


Me too. I've been watching and praying especially for that area... but... Believe it or not those storms affect Ohio too.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I glue wounds with super glue all the time. They use it in the operating room when you want a very delicate closure without any suture lines. Course I’m not using sterile stuff but then again my wound isn’t exactly sterile when I’m going on it either so really don’t care.



wow! I didn’t know that!?? I am getting my gallbladder out September 18th
Doc says it will only be 4 small cuts....
Could I ask him to use glue to close them?
Or will he think I am nuts??? (Cuz I kiiinda am.) ?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Okay. I had to go searching last night for a battery for my car spare remote. So I only arrived home late last night. So here is a picture last night in the dark and then I took another one this morning. But I must admit the pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 304377
> View attachment 304378


That looks great! I hope the anti social people among you leave it alone now.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 304399
> 
> 
> This is California's wildfire location map. I thought California was going to break off from the continent during a large earthquake and fall into the ocean, but from the map, it looks like we're going to burn up instead.
> 
> If you squint and look hard, you can see a darker ring around the edges of the Valley where Fresno and Sacramento are. I'd love to see a picture of the valley from space, because from down here on the ground, it's filled with smoke.


My nephew lives in Las Vegas and he said they can't see the fores but the smoke is affecting them too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, I'm a bit late today.
> Good atternoonyeve, Racy Roommates!
> Today is Kiss and Make Up Day!
> I guess I'll have to start an argument with wifey first.


Aw in that case I'd better pop around to see the neighbours............NOT!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> You made me go back and read my post, because I was sure that I did not say I wasn't wearing pants. I think if I had not been wearing pants and considering that I was working on a public road, I just might not have been able to get the garden done. I would have been in big trouble. ???


.....and someone may have thought they could park their bike there,


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Rockin' Roommates!
> Today is National Toilet Paper Day in the USA.
> Does this mean many don't use it the rest of the year?
> Or is this to encourage those who've been hoarding it to gift it to their neighbours?
> Or to make something from toilet paper - like a scale model of the Taj Mahal?


I don't think National Toilet day is all it's cracked up to be,


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Question? How do you handle when you meet someone like my wife. Her default reaction is just to go silent and stare. Years ago at work her boss went off on her for no reason and she did just that and when he finished she asked, "Are you finished" when he said yes she walked away. 1 hour later her boss apologized and steered clear of my wife for almost a year until she quit. OMG my wife had no clue what was so creepy/scary about her reaction. After numerous serial killer movies, Documentaries and her new crush Serial Killer Podcasts----- she understands that the other person got scared that she was going through a mental checklist for the perfect crime ?


Good for her! He probably thought the little lady would burst into tears and make him feel like a dominant ,male.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> @Yvonne G ,my mirror therapy came today. No instructions so I am waiting for a return call from my therapist.
> Not sure if I should try and wiggle my amputated fingers and hand or leave them still. I am getting mixed messages on go
> 
> View attachment 304478


Maybe see if Google can help?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Very interesting. I hope it works. Strange they don't include any instructions/suggestions. See if my friend Google can help.


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all. 
It is a very wet day here - wish I could send it in the direction of all those US wildfires.
I'm busy doing nothing, Lola has decided to stay in his heated house and not attempted to go out today.
I think this week has gone really quickly considering I've not done a lot. 
It's a bank holiday in the UK on Monday and I think the weather is settling down for that.
Our schools start back on Tuesday amid a lot of fear and trepidation about whether covid will affect the kids and teachers and how the classrooms will be best managed. Seems to me parents are worrying about that yet they've allowed their kids to hang around in big gangs without any social distancing so I think controlled spaces will be letter risky for them. 
This will be the first Sept in my life when I don't have to go back to school! It will seem very strange, but I'm sure I'll get used to it!!
Hope you are all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Me too. I've been watching and praying especially for that area... but... Believe it or not those storms affect Ohio too.


After she wreaks havoc on Texas and Louisiana, current forecast has Laura winding her way over to @Maro2Bear and @Blackdog1714's neck of the woods, before entering the Atlantic again and re-strengthening. 
https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
https://www.nhc.noaa.gov


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Question? How do you handle when you meet someone like my wife. Her default reaction is just to go silent and stare. Years ago at work her boss went off on her for no reason and she did just that and when he finished she asked, "Are you finished" when he said yes she walked away. 1 hour later her boss apologized and steered clear of my wife for almost a year until she quit. OMG my wife had no clue what was so creepy/scary about her reaction. After numerous serial killer movies, Documentaries and her new crush Serial Killer Podcasts----- she understands that the other person got scared that she was going through a mental checklist for the perfect crime ?


Oh, I'll have to remember that... ?

Although I've been told my irrepressible (no filter) "you are SO full of ?" look is utterly devastating. Especially if directed at someone I used to respect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Aw in that case I'd better pop around to see the neighbours............NOT!!!!!


That's okay, you missed it anyway. 
Try today's.
Today is Just Because Day. 
I am going to refuse to speak to wifey.
Just because.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I don't think National Toilet day is all it's cracked up to be,


No. 
It's been panned by critics.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynoonyeve, Rolling Roommates. 
I'm off to have a look at the news in Portugal. 
Just Because................


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I don't think National Toilet day is all it's cracked up to be,


I'm flushed with happiness on this special day!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm flushed with happiness on this special day!


I hope nothing happens that wipes the smile off your face!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It is a very wet day here - wish I could send it in the direction of all those US wildfires.
> I'm busy doing nothing, Lola has decided to stay in his heated house and not attempted to go out today.
> I think this week has gone really quickly considering I've not done a lot.
> It's a bank holiday in the UK on Monday and I think the weather is settling down for that.
> Our schools start back on Tuesday amid a lot of fear and trepidation about whether covid will affect the kids and teachers and how the classrooms will be best managed. Seems to me parents are worrying about that yet they've allowed their kids to hang around in big gangs without any social distancing so I think controlled spaces will be letter risky for them.
> This will be the first Sept in my life when I don't have to go back to school! It will seem very strange, but I'm sure I'll get used to it!!
> Hope you are all having a good Thursday.


No school for you? YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I hope nothing happens that wipes the smile off your face!


BLECH!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I'm turning off the CDR now - just because!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's been panned by critics.


Just someone's pipe dream and probably won't happen again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> After she wreaks havoc on Texas and Louisiana, current forecast has Laura winding her way over to @Maro2Bear and @Blackdog1714's neck of the woods, before entering the Atlantic again and re-strengthening.
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov



Luckily, we can use the rain here. The storm will be moving fast and just have rain, prob minimal winds. Not a good boating/kayaking day. Just a honkering down day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice little Box Turtle up for adoption here at the PG county pet rescue. @Blackdog1714 or Len in the Northern Neck of Va might have a look see. @Turtulas-Len !









Upper Marlboro, MD - Turtle - Other. Meet a Pet for Adoption.


Pictures of a Turtle - Other for adoption in Upper Marlboro, MD who needs a loving home.




www.adoptapet.com


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's okay, you missed it anyway.
> Try today's.
> Today is Just Because Day.
> I am going to refuse to speak to wifey.
> Just because.


I hope you're offsetting the not speaking with writing love notes... I'm assuming wifey will miss your voice. Then again, she may not, if you're still speaking to Tidgy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hope you're offsetting the not speaking with writing love notes... I'm assuming wifey will miss your voice. Then again, she may not, if you're still speaking to Tidgy!


When I speak, she rarely listens. 
Still that's only fair, as I just nod and grunt when she's waffling on. 
Tidgy doesn't listen to anybody, so we fit together as a family very well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> No school for you? YIPPEE!!!


Too bad @Lyn W's neighbors have no class...


----------



## EllieMay

All is good here on the home front... this was one of those cases where I prepared for the worst and received the best..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> All is good here on the home front... this was one of those cases where I prepared for the worst and received the best..


I'm so relieved to hear that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> All is good here on the home front... this was one of those cases where I prepared for the worst and received the best..



GREAT! Thats one nasty storm!


----------



## EllieMay

I hope everyone else makes out as well. I have a lot of limbs to pick up and we are running on the generator but it’s actually very nice outside now. A slow steady rain with some sunshine. I opened up the tortoise boxes... all the animals were unscathed


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> After she wreaks havoc on Texas and Louisiana, current forecast has Laura winding her way over to @Maro2Bear and @Blackdog1714's neck of the woods, before entering the Atlantic again and re-strengthening.
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov


We've already had storms here that pulled up huge trees because of all the air disturbance and southern Ohio is supposed to see some of the bands affecting our weather too. I've been watching our weather channel with their satellite.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> It's been panned by critics.


Ok how'd I miss national toilet paper day? Story of my life. A day late and short on toilet paper.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Oh, I'll have to remember that... ?
> 
> Although I've been told my irrepressible (no filter) "you are SO full of ?" look is utterly devastating. Especially if directed at someone I used to respect.


You aught to see Blackdog's wifey's smile. I believe his story.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It is a very wet day here - wish I could send it in the direction of all those US wildfires.
> I'm busy doing nothing, Lola has decided to stay in his heated house and not attempted to go out today.
> I think this week has gone really quickly considering I've not done a lot.
> It's a bank holiday in the UK on Monday and I think the weather is settling down for that.
> Our schools start back on Tuesday amid a lot of fear and trepidation about whether covid will affect the kids and teachers and how the classrooms will be best managed. Seems to me parents are worrying about that yet they've allowed their kids to hang around in big gangs without any social distancing so I think controlled spaces will be letter risky for them.
> This will be the first Sept in my life when I don't have to go back to school! It will seem very strange, but I'm sure I'll get used to it!!
> Hope you are all having a good Thursday.


Since you're missing out on teaching lessons. It's your perfect time to homeschool your neighbors on proper etiquette ??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Luckily, we can use the rain here. The storm will be moving fast and just have rain, prob minimal winds. Not a good boating/kayaking day. Just a honkering down day.


Sounds like a good wood day.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you!


I've been wondering if you are getting more information on how to use the mirrors. I've been around a lot of paraplegic people and amputees. I've always felt that they go through pain just in a different way. Pain comes from the brain. It's interesting because that could help so many people if it works. I just think it really could.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> That looks great! I hope the anti social people among you leave it alone now.


So far so good. They seem to have left it alone.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It is a very wet day here - wish I could send it in the direction of all those US wildfires.
> I'm busy doing nothing, Lola has decided to stay in his heated house and not attempted to go out today.
> I think this week has gone really quickly considering I've not done a lot.
> It's a bank holiday in the UK on Monday and I think the weather is settling down for that.
> Our schools start back on Tuesday amid a lot of fear and trepidation about whether covid will affect the kids and teachers and how the classrooms will be best managed. Seems to me parents are worrying about that yet they've allowed their kids to hang around in big gangs without any social distancing so I think controlled spaces will be letter risky for them.
> This will be the first Sept in my life when I don't have to go back to school! It will seem very strange, but I'm sure I'll get used to it!!
> Hope you are all having a good Thursday.


I am sure that you will get used to not having to go back to school extremely quickly. I know I would. ??


----------



## CarolM

Good Afterevenooning everyone. 
And Just because .... Good night too.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am sure that you will get used to not having to go back to school extremely quickly. I know I would. ??


I've been looking forward to this since I started teaching - can't quite believe I've finished for good now. I had thought I may do some supply/substitute work but with all the upheaval caused by covid I think I'm better off out of it.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> All is good here on the home front... this was one of those cases where I prepared for the worst and received the best..


Thank goodness for that! 
We had gusts of about 68 mph the other day and wind that strong really worries me so I'd be a wreck with anything stronger or tornadoes etc. 
I hope everyone else in it's path stays safe too.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm having an early night as I have 2 hospital appointments tomorrow. One is at 9 a.m. in one hospital for a biopsy on a mysterious facial 'thing' and the other is at 3 pm at another hospital about 30 miles away about my impending arthroscopy. Seems appointments are rather like British buses at the moment, you wait for ages and then 2 come along at the same time. Thank goodness there's plenty of time for me to get from one to another.
So nos da friends, see you tomorrow but until then take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I'm having an early night as I have 2 hospital appointments tomorrow. One is at 9 a.m. in one hospital for a biopsy on a mysterious facial 'thing' and the other is at 3 pm at another hospital about 30 miles away about my impending arthroscopy. Seems appointments are rather like British buses at the moment, you wait for ages and then 2 come along at the same time. Thank goodness there's plenty of time for me to get from one to another.
> So nos da friends, see you tomorrow but until then take care.


Nos da! 
Good luck tomorrow!  
I've sort of retired from teaching since March as well. 
Nobody enters my apartment these days. 
Well, wifey and Tidgy are allowed and the guy who brings my bloody heavy gas cylinders, but that's absolutely it for the last five months. 
No more students.
Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Actually, I miss a couple of 'em.)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da!
> Good luck tomorrow!
> I've sort of retired from teaching since March as well.
> Nobody enters my apartment these days.
> Well, wifey and Tidgy are allowed and the guy who brings my bloody heavy gas cylinders, but that's absolutely it for the last five months.
> No more students.
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (Actually, I miss a couple of 'em.)



No more lessons"?...” waaa


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> No more lessons"?...” waaa ☹☹


Well, I'll obviously continue lessons in the Cold Dark Room, occasionally. 
Did you know that there is a real psychological condition called boanthropy whose sufferers believe that they are cows?
They live their lives as they believe a cow would.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> You aught to see Blackdog's wifey's smile. I believe his story.?


She doesn’t have the numerical range like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory, but she’s got a few!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> I'm having an early night as I have 2 hospital appointments tomorrow. One is at 9 a.m. in one hospital for a biopsy on a mysterious facial 'thing' and the other is at 3 pm at another hospital about 30 miles away about my impending arthroscopy. Seems appointments are rather like British buses at the moment, you wait for ages and then 2 come along at the same time. Thank goodness there's plenty of time for me to get from one to another.
> So nos da friends, see you tomorrow but until then take care.


Good luck - my skin spot got me half a mini facelift by my right eye! At least half of the wrinkles on my left eye! Take care!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'll obviously continue lessons in the Cold Dark Room, occasionally.
> Did you know that there is a real psychological condition called boanthropy whose sufferers believe that they are cows?
> They live their lives as they believe a cow would.


That is very mooving. I wonder if they milk their stories about themselves. Mookie is not a cow, she is a dog that looks like a cow. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> That is very mooving. I wonder if they milk their stories about themselves. Mookie is not a cow, she is a dog that looks like a cow. ?


Goodness.
Udderly unforgivable.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> She doesn’t have the numerical range like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory, but she’s got a few!


I can see why you fell in love. That little quirky smile said it all. But if I was being nasty and saw it I'd take off too.?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness for that!
> We had gusts of about 68 mph the other day and wind that strong really worries me so I'd be a wreck with anything stronger or tornadoes etc.
> I hope everyone else in it's path stays safe too.


Well at the very least, the gusts should have blowed your gnarly Nabors out.. dang the luck!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness for that!
> We had gusts of about 68 mph the other day and wind that strong really worries me so I'd be a wreck with anything stronger or tornadoes etc.
> I hope everyone else in it's path stays safe too.


Well add 68+7=75. (lower grade tornado) Windy is crazy no matter.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I'm having an early night as I have 2 hospital appointments tomorrow. One is at 9 a.m. in one hospital for a biopsy on a mysterious facial 'thing' and the other is at 3 pm at another hospital about 30 miles away about my impending arthroscopy. Seems appointments are rather like British buses at the moment, you wait for ages and then 2 come along at the same time. Thank goodness there's plenty of time for me to get from one to another.
> So nos da friends, see you tomorrow but until then take care.


Good luck tomorrow Lyn.. and good night!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'll obviously continue lessons in the Cold Dark Room, occasionally.
> Did you know that there is a real psychological condition called boanthropy whose sufferers believe that they are cows?
> They live their lives as they believe a cow would.


“Moo”

My life just became SO much simpler!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm having an early night as I have 2 hospital appointments tomorrow. One is at 9 a.m. in one hospital for a biopsy on a mysterious facial 'thing' and the other is at 3 pm at another hospital about 30 miles away about my impending arthroscopy. Seems appointments are rather like British buses at the moment, you wait for ages and then 2 come along at the same time. Thank goodness there's plenty of time for me to get from one to another.
> So nos da friends, see you tomorrow but until then take care.


Yea. My appointments usually wait for bad weather. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! I am procrastinating all ready.. I’ve got to force myself to get moving. Schools were closed yesterday but everything should be back on track today...After dropping the kid off, I’ve got two conference calls for work and I’ve made Ready an appointment at the vet.. He’s doing well but I think I’m going to have some allergy testing done so I can try to figure out what triggers his breathing irregularities... sometimes I think it’s panic attacks, sometimes it seems like an allergy.. maybe it simply is like asthma and something we will just have to continue managing.. other way, he’s a good boy and I’m all in at this point;-)


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I've been looking forward to this since I started teaching - can't quite believe I've finished for good now. I had thought I may do some supply/substitute work but with all the upheaval caused by covid I think I'm better off out of it.


Absolutely. I am quite jealous actually. I wish it was me that was retiring. I cannot wait for the day when I retire and all I need to worry about are the worms in my garden and which insects are good for it and which are not. I would ideally like to spend my time in my garden just pottering away and making it better. Alas I am not there yet and have at least another 18 years to go before I can retire. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'm having an early night as I have 2 hospital appointments tomorrow. One is at 9 a.m. in one hospital for a biopsy on a mysterious facial 'thing' and the other is at 3 pm at another hospital about 30 miles away about my impending arthroscopy. Seems appointments are rather like British buses at the moment, you wait for ages and then 2 come along at the same time. Thank goodness there's plenty of time for me to get from one to another.
> So nos da friends, see you tomorrow but until then take care.


Be careful and I hope that everything goes well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> No more lessons"?...” waaa ☹☹


I actually forgot that Adam was teaching. LOL I thought it was fossils, fossils, and more fossils. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'll obviously continue lessons in the Cold Dark Room, occasionally.
> Did you know that there is a real psychological condition called boanthropy whose sufferers believe that they are cows?
> They live their lives as they believe a cow would.


Really! Wow, So how exactly should a cow live? Grazing grass all day long?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Really! Wow, So how exactly should a cow live? Grazing grass all day long?


What would it be called if you want to live your life like a tortoise all day long?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> That is very mooving. I wonder if they milk their stories about themselves. Mookie is not a cow, she is a dog that looks like a cow. ?


I so wish I could click on Love it and laugh for the emoji cons. Sometime there is just not enough to express what you want to say.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I am procrastinating all ready.. I’ve got to force myself to get moving. Schools were closed yesterday but everything should be back on track today...After dropping the kid off, I’ve got two conference calls for work and I’ve made Ready an appointment at the vet.. He’s doing well but I think I’m going to have some allergy testing done so I can try to figure out what triggers his breathing irregularities... sometimes I think it’s panic attacks, sometimes it seems like an allergy.. maybe it simply is like asthma and something we will just have to continue managing.. other way, he’s a good boy and I’m all in at this point;-)


Good Luck at the vet. Let us know how it goes. 

A side story, we have just had a lady by the name of Heather move into our complex. Made me think of you, and even before I have met her - I like her already, simply because she has your name.  I really hope she does not disappoint me. ??


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon Everybody.

We are set for Rain today (well I should say we have been having rain the whole day today so far) and more rain tomorrow. Sunday will be sunny and then it is back to rain again on Monday. And last night I finally connected the drain pipe from my gutters to my jojo tank. So I am loving all the rain, as i have a 2500lt jojo tank that needs filling. 

I need to get myself some of that white cement so that I can finish off my bottle wall and I want to get paint as well so that I can paint my pond an nice charcoal colour instead of it being a boring cement grey.

Then I have quite a few bottles left, so the plan is to make a nice raised bed for some flowers on the side of my house as well. But that is a project for another time.

What is everybody's plans for this weekend?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I actually forgot that Adam was teaching. LOL I thought it was fossils, fossils, and more fossils. ?


Only about 8 hours a day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Really! Wow, So how exactly should a cow live? Grazing grass all day long?


Getting milked could be interesting. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What would it be called if you want to live your life like a tortoise all day long?


Testudanthropy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon Everybody.
> 
> We are set for Rain today (well I should say we have been having rain the whole day today so far) and more rain tomorrow. Sunday will be sunny and then it is back to rain again on Monday. And last night I finally connected the drain pipe from my gutters to my jojo tank. So I am loving all the rain, as i have a 2500lt jojo tank that needs filling.
> 
> I need to get myself some of that white cement so that I can finish off my bottle wall and I want to get paint as well so that I can paint my pond an nice charcoal colour instead of it being a boring cement grey.
> 
> Then I have quite a few bottles left, so the plan is to make a nice raised bed for some flowers on the side of my house as well. But that is a project for another time.
> 
> What is everybody's plans for this weekend?


Finishing cataloging my Ordovician echinoderms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Reliable Roommates! 
Today is Rainbow Bridge Remembrance Day. 
I cried so much when I first read David's version of this.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Friday CDR Family! ? Boy am I ready for the weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Luck at the vet. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> A side story, we have just had a lady by the name of Heather move into our complex. Made me think of you, and even before I have met her - I like her already, simply because she has your name.  I really hope she does not disappoint me. ??


Well I hope she lives up to her name too!!! I’ll be watching for the neighbor updates now ?


----------



## EllieMay

8 PIECES OF USELESS INFORMATION 

1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'THE RULE OF THE THUMB.'

2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden' and thus the word ‘GOLF’ entered into the English language.

3. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase ‘GOODNITE SLEEP TIGHT’.

4. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey wine and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the ‘HONEYMOON’.

5. In English pubs, ales were sold in Pints and Quarts. So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them 'Mind your Pints and Quarts and settle down.' Thats where we get the phrase 'MIND YOUR P's AN Q's’.

6. Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 'WET YOUR WHISTLE' is the phrase inspired by this practice.

7. In 1696, King William III introduced a property tax that required those living in houses with more than six windows to pay a levy. In order to avoid the tax, house owners would brick up all windows except six. (The Window Tax lasted until 1851, and older houses with bricked-up windows are still a common sight in the U.K.) As the bricked-up windows prevented some rooms from receiving any sunlight, the tax was referred to as a ‘DAYLIGHT ROBBERY’.

8. The letters “POSH” used to be stamped on the upper classes luggage on boats and cruises, this stood for “port out starboard home” so they would always get the best views. 

Have good day and smile it's Friday!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Getting milked could be interesting. ?


For sure!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finishing cataloging my Ordovician echinoderms.


Okay. I have no clue what that is. I suppose I should go and look it up with our friend google.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Finishing cataloging my Ordovician echinoderms.


I am going to have to ask our friend later, as it seems that it is not working for me at the moment.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> 8 PIECES OF USELESS INFORMATION
> 
> 1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'THE RULE OF THE THUMB.'
> 
> 2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden' and thus the word ‘GOLF’ entered into the English language.
> 
> 3. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase ‘GOODNITE SLEEP TIGHT’.
> 
> 4. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey wine and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the ‘HONEYMOON’.
> 
> 5. In English pubs, ales were sold in Pints and Quarts. So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them 'Mind your Pints and Quarts and settle down.' Thats where we get the phrase 'MIND YOUR P's AN Q's’.
> 
> 6. Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 'WET YOUR WHISTLE' is the phrase inspired by this practice.
> 
> 7. In 1696, King William III introduced a property tax that required those living in houses with more than six windows to pay a levy. In order to avoid the tax, house owners would brick up all windows except six. (The Window Tax lasted until 1851, and older houses with bricked-up windows are still a common sight in the U.K.) As the bricked-up windows prevented some rooms from receiving any sunlight, the tax was referred to as a ‘DAYLIGHT ROBBERY’.
> 
> 8. The letters “POSH” used to be stamped on the upper classes luggage on boats and cruises, this stood for “port out starboard home” so they would always get the best views.
> 
> Have good day and smile it's Friday!!!!




Ok - these go with No 6


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Okay. I have no clue what that is. I suppose I should go and look it up with our friend google.



Here u go....



Lyell Collection


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> 8 PIECES OF USELESS INFORMATION
> 
> 1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'THE RULE OF THE THUMB.'
> 
> 2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden' and thus the word ‘GOLF’ entered into the English language.
> 
> 3. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase ‘GOODNITE SLEEP TIGHT’.
> 
> 4. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey wine and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the ‘HONEYMOON’.
> 
> 5. In English pubs, ales were sold in Pints and Quarts. So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them 'Mind your Pints and Quarts and settle down.' Thats where we get the phrase 'MIND YOUR P's AN Q's’.
> 
> 6. Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 'WET YOUR WHISTLE' is the phrase inspired by this practice.
> 
> 7. In 1696, King William III introduced a property tax that required those living in houses with more than six windows to pay a levy. In order to avoid the tax, house owners would brick up all windows except six. (The Window Tax lasted until 1851, and older houses with bricked-up windows are still a common sight in the U.K.) As the bricked-up windows prevented some rooms from receiving any sunlight, the tax was referred to as a ‘DAYLIGHT ROBBERY’.
> 
> 8. The letters “POSH” used to be stamped on the upper classes luggage on boats and cruises, this stood for “port out starboard home” so they would always get the best views.
> 
> Have good day and smile it's Friday!!!!


ooooohhhh, thank you for this. Loved reading it. And very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here u go....
> 
> 
> 
> Lyell Collection


Thank you. 
It is very wierd. I can go on here, but as soon as I try do a google search or click on the link you gave nothing happens. Very strange. It seems that the rain is causing the gremlins to come out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thank you.
> It is very wierd. I can go on here, but as soon as I try do a google search or click on the link you gave nothing happens. Very strange. It seems that the rain is causing the gremlins to come out.



The abstract......all u prob want to know...

The palaeobiogeographical distribution of the six major clades of Ordovician echinoderms (asterozoans, blastozoans, crinoids, echinozoans, edrioasteroids and stylophorans) is analysed based on a comprehensive and up-to-date database compiling 3701 occurrences (1938 species recorded from 331 localities) of both complete specimens and isolated ossicles. Although historically biased towards a limited number of regions (Europe, North America, Russia), the resulting dataset makes it possible to identify six main palaeobiogeographical provinces for Ordovician echinoderms: Laurentia, Baltica, West Gondwana, East Gondwana, Avalonia and Siberia. At a global scale, the high endemicity of echinoderms during the Early to Middle Ordovician coincides with the time of maximum dispersal of continental masses. Late Ordovician faunas tend to become more cosmopolitan, possibly as a consequence of changing palaeogeography and/or relatively higher sea-levels in the Sandbian–Katian interval. Regional biodiversity patterns of Ordovician echinoderms confirm that their major diversification during the Ordovician is not a single, universal evolutionary event, but rather results from the complex addition of contrasted local evolutionary trends.


and a pix


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> 8 PIECES OF USELESS INFORMATION
> 
> 1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'THE RULE OF THE THUMB.'
> 
> 2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden' and thus the word ‘GOLF’ entered into the English language.
> 
> 3. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase ‘GOODNITE SLEEP TIGHT’.
> 
> 4. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey wine and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the ‘HONEYMOON’.
> 
> 5. In English pubs, ales were sold in Pints and Quarts. So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them 'Mind your Pints and Quarts and settle down.' Thats where we get the phrase 'MIND YOUR P's AN Q's’.
> 
> 6. Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 'WET YOUR WHISTLE' is the phrase inspired by this practice.
> 
> 7. In 1696, King William III introduced a property tax that required those living in houses with more than six windows to pay a levy. In order to avoid the tax, house owners would brick up all windows except six. (The Window Tax lasted until 1851, and older houses with bricked-up windows are still a common sight in the U.K.) As the bricked-up windows prevented some rooms from receiving any sunlight, the tax was referred to as a ‘DAYLIGHT ROBBERY’.
> 
> 8. The letters “POSH” used to be stamped on the upper classes luggage on boats and cruises, this stood for “port out starboard home” so they would always get the best views.
> 
> Have good day and smile it's Friday!!!!


These are all very interesting. Thanks for that.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok - these go with No 6
> 
> That’s so cool!!! I never liked history in school but there are specific things today that I love to know and see


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> ooooohhhh, thank you for this. Loved reading it. And very interesting.


One of my Customers sent me that this morning and I thought it was cool too


----------



## EllieMay

Well the trip to the vet was uneventful.. they drew 5 tubes of blood to send off to the equine lab for analysis. Regular exam says he’s doing great... I have him on a complete feed with a weight booster but he’s not as thick as I’d like yet. I can’t exercise a whole lot yet with the heat and my allotted time frames but we do some. We should get the results back next week.





And just an update on Rig Dog..... she’s doing great! She’s very playful now and will speak for your attention.. she will bark at Duke until he consents for a little playtime. While we did put her on an adoption list, I really don’t think she will be going anywhere


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I don't think National Toilet day is all it's cracked up to be,


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> 8 PIECES OF USELESS INFORMATION
> 
> 1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'THE RULE OF THE THUMB.'
> 
> 2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden' and thus the word ‘GOLF’ entered into the English language.
> 
> 3. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase ‘GOODNITE SLEEP TIGHT’.
> 
> 4. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey wine and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the ‘HONEYMOON’.
> 
> 5. In English pubs, ales were sold in Pints and Quarts. So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them 'Mind your Pints and Quarts and settle down.' Thats where we get the phrase 'MIND YOUR P's AN Q's’.
> 
> 6. Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 'WET YOUR WHISTLE' is the phrase inspired by this practice.
> 
> 7. In 1696, King William III introduced a property tax that required those living in houses with more than six windows to pay a levy. In order to avoid the tax, house owners would brick up all windows except six. (The Window Tax lasted until 1851, and older houses with bricked-up windows are still a common sight in the U.K.) As the bricked-up windows prevented some rooms from receiving any sunlight, the tax was referred to as a ‘DAYLIGHT ROBBERY’.
> 
> 8. The letters “POSH” used to be stamped on the upper classes luggage on boats and cruises, this stood for “port out starboard home” so they would always get the best views.
> 
> Have good day and smile it's Friday!!!!


Very funny, but none of them are likely to be true, I'm sorry to say.

1. There was never any such law. The Rule of Thumb was likely a rough measurement of goods sold. 
2. No. It is likely the word 'golf' originates from the Scots word 'goulf' meaning to cuff or hit. Which itself comes from the Dutch 'kolf'; a club or bat. The first woman player known was in 1552 and it was much later that men forced women out and some smarty-pants created the acronym GOLF for Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden as a joke. 
3. No. The phrase is first recorded from 1866, long after bed ropes had been replaced by springs. 
4. No. It is probably just from the idea that the first month (moon) of marriage is the sweetest. 
5. Charles Churchill 1763. 
"On all occasions next the chair,
" He stands for service of the mayor,
" And to instruct him how to use,
" His As and Bs, and Ps and Qs. 
It just means to learn ones alphabet. 
6. No. First mentioned in Chaucer's "Canterbury Tales", but probably much older, your 'whistle' was a name for your throat and if you had a dry thoat you would wet your whistle.
7. No. First mentioned in print in "Hobson's Choice" 1916. It just means an audacious theft as opposed to a safer crime committed during the hours of darkness. 
8. There is no evidence to support this. Probably from the Romani word 'posh' which meant half and 'posh-kooroona' was half a crown, a lot of money back then. 

Sorry to be a spoilsport, but I love etymology. 
But I'll smile on Friday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Maybe see if Google can help?


Talked to my therapist today on zoom. 
She walked me through the procedure. 
It's a 10 minute routine daily. Need to be in a calm, quiet place and a meditation state of mind. Need to mimic what I do with good hand slowly while watching the mirror and concentrating on the muscles. So I use the same muscles in the right hand as the left. She says I should see improvement in my phantom pains in about 2 weeks. Then I might be able to cut back the procedure to every other day. It takes the combination of a meditated/hypnotic state of mind and a reflection therapy with the mirror to fool the brain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> ooooohhhh, thank you for this. Loved reading it. And very interesting.





Yvonne G said:


> These are all very interesting. Thanks for that.


Hmmm.
Interesting and fun, yes.
Sadly, all false.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you.
> It is very wierd. I can go on here, but as soon as I try do a google search or click on the link you gave nothing happens. Very strange. It seems that the rain is causing the gremlins to come out.


Is the Leprechaun still around?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> The abstract......all u prob want to know...


Thanks. 
A very succinct summary.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I've been wondering if you are getting more information on how to use the mirrors. I've been around a lot of paraplegic people and amputees. I've always felt that they go through pain just in a different way. Pain comes from the brain. It's interesting because that could help so many people if it works. I just think it really could.☺


I will let you know how successful it is. My therapist was very helpful. I explained it in a post here to Lyn.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the Leprechaun still around?


If the leprechaun is around. Remind him he owes me 20 bucks and I still have his horse with no name.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> If the leprechaun is around. Remind him he owes me 20 bucks and I still have his horse with no name.


Hmmm.
He had a horse? 
And you have it?
Where is it now?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Talked to my therapist today on zoom.
> She walked me through the procedure.
> It's a 10 minute routine daily. Need to be in a calm, quiet place and a meditation state of mind. Need to mimic what I do with good hand slowly while watching the mirror and concentrating on the muscles. So I use the same muscles in the right hand as the left. She says I should see improvement in my phantom pains in about 2 weeks. Then I might be able to cut back the procedure to every other day. It takes the combination of a meditated/hypnotic state of mind and a reflection therapy with the mirror to fool the brain.


Do you also have phantom pain in your leg?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very funny, but none of them are likely to be true, I'm sorry to say.
> 
> 1. There was never any such law. The Rule of Thumb was likely a rough measurement of goods sold.
> 2. No. It is likely the word 'golf' originates from the Scots word 'goulf' meaning to cuff or hit. Which itself comes from the Dutch 'kolf'; a club or bat. The first woman player known was in 1552 and it was much later that men forced women out and some smarty-pants created the acronym GOLF for Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden as a joke.
> 3. No. The phrase is first recorded from 1866, long after bed ropes had been replaced by springs.
> 4. No. It is probably just from the idea that the first month (moon) of marriage is the sweetest.
> 5. Charles Churchill 1763.
> "On all occasions next the chair,
> " He stands for service of the mayor,
> " And to instruct him how to use,
> " His As and Bs, and Ps and Qs.
> It just means to learn ones alphabet.
> 6. No. First mentioned in Chaucer's "Canterbury Tales", but probably much older, your 'whistle' was a name for your throat and if you had a dry thoat you would wet your whistle.
> 7. No. First mentioned in print in "Hobson's Choice" 1916. It just means an audacious theft as opposed to a safer crime committed during the hours of darkness.
> 8. There is no evidence to support this. Probably from the Romani word 'posh' which meant half and 'posh-kooroona' was half a crown, a lot of money back then.
> 
> Sorry to be a spoilsport, but I love etymology.
> But I'll smile on Friday.


Spoiled sport!


----------



## Yvonne G

Now I'm really confused. We have two members with very similar names - Ellymae and Elliemay. My head hurts. 




Spoiler: My Critters


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Now I'm really confused. We have two members with very similar names - Ellymae and Elliemay. My head hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Critters


Perhaps I should change my name to Elliemai.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only about 8 hours a day.
> View attachment 304663



wow! Does anyone get the fact that this mosquito lived a million years ago?
How wonderful to see it looks freshly made.
???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wow! Does anyone get the fact that this mosquito lived a million years ago?
> How wonderful to see it looks freshly made.
> ???


One million?
Nah, this is from the Parachute Creek Member of the Green River Formation, so is Eocene, about 50 million years old.
As is this speciemen :


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very funny, but none of them are likely to be true, I'm sorry to say.
> 
> 1. There was never any such law. The Rule of Thumb was likely a rough measurement of goods sold.
> 2. No. It is likely the word 'golf' originates from the Scots word 'goulf' meaning to cuff or hit. Which itself comes from the Dutch 'kolf'; a club or bat. The first woman player known was in 1552 and it was much later that men forced women out and some smarty-pants created the acronym GOLF for Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden as a joke.
> 3. No. The phrase is first recorded from 1866, long after bed ropes had been replaced by springs.
> 4. No. It is probably just from the idea that the first month (moon) of marriage is the sweetest.
> 5. Charles Churchill 1763.
> "On all occasions next the chair,
> " He stands for service of the mayor,
> " And to instruct him how to use,
> " His As and Bs, and Ps and Qs.
> It just means to learn ones alphabet.
> 6. No. First mentioned in Chaucer's "Canterbury Tales", but probably much older, your 'whistle' was a name for your throat and if you had a dry thoat you would wet your whistle.
> 7. No. First mentioned in print in "Hobson's Choice" 1916. It just means an audacious theft as opposed to a safer crime committed during the hours of darkness.
> 8. There is no evidence to support this. Probably from the Romani word 'posh' which meant half and 'posh-kooroona' was half a crown, a lot of money back then.
> 
> Sorry to be a spoilsport, but I love etymology.
> But I'll smile on Friday.


Well.... there be no wind in my sails.... ???


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Now I'm really confused. We have two members with very similar names - Ellymae and Elliemay. My head hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Critters


I noticed that a while back! I had to chastise @Chubbs the tegu for incorrect spelling . Didn’t want him summoning the wrong person to his Racy Jokes ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps I should change my name to Elliemai.


NO. At least right now I can say I was here first.. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> Now I'm really confused. We have two members with very similar names - Ellymae and Elliemay. My head hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Critters


I realized that too, at first I thought EllieMay (I’ve got the right person, that makes me automatically better then Chubbs ha!) had just changed her profile pic, then I looked at the amount of messages and I was like, that can’t be right.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I noticed that a while back! I had to chastise @Chubbs the tegu for incorrect spelling . Didn’t want him summoning the wrong person to his Racy Jokes ?


I saw him do that once, I don’t think he can read properly. He calls me golden, but my username is obviously Golden Greek Tortoise 567!?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The abstract......all u prob want to know...
> 
> The palaeobiogeographical distribution of the six major clades of Ordovician echinoderms (asterozoans, blastozoans, crinoids, echinozoans, edrioasteroids and stylophorans) is analysed based on a comprehensive and up-to-date database compiling 3701 occurrences (1938 species recorded from 331 localities) of both complete specimens and isolated ossicles. Although historically biased towards a limited number of regions (Europe, North America, Russia), the resulting dataset makes it possible to identify six main palaeobiogeographical provinces for Ordovician echinoderms: Laurentia, Baltica, West Gondwana, East Gondwana, Avalonia and Siberia. At a global scale, the high endemicity of echinoderms during the Early to Middle Ordovician coincides with the time of maximum dispersal of continental masses. Late Ordovician faunas tend to become more cosmopolitan, possibly as a consequence of changing palaeogeography and/or relatively higher sea-levels in the Sandbian–Katian interval. Regional biodiversity patterns of Ordovician echinoderms confirm that their major diversification during the Ordovician is not a single, universal evolutionary event, but rather results from the complex addition of contrasted local evolutionary trends.
> 
> 
> and a pix
> 
> View attachment 304670


Thank you so much


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well the trip to the vet was uneventful.. they drew 5 tubes of blood to send off to the equine lab for analysis. Regular exam says he’s doing great... I have him on a complete feed with a weight booster but he’s not as thick as I’d like yet. I can’t exercise a whole lot yet with the heat and my allotted time frames but we do some. We should get the results back next week.
> View attachment 304672
> View attachment 304673
> View attachment 304674
> 
> 
> And just an update on Rig Dog..... she’s doing great! She’s very playful now and will speak for your attention.. she will bark at Duke until he consents for a little playtime. While we did put her on an adoption list, I really don’t think she will be going anywhere


I love the update. Steady is gorgeous. And I never ever tbought that Rig dog would be going anywhere. ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very funny, but none of them are likely to be true, I'm sorry to say.
> 
> 1. There was never any such law. The Rule of Thumb was likely a rough measurement of goods sold.
> 2. No. It is likely the word 'golf' originates from the Scots word 'goulf' meaning to cuff or hit. Which itself comes from the Dutch 'kolf'; a club or bat. The first woman player known was in 1552 and it was much later that men forced women out and some smarty-pants created the acronym GOLF for Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden as a joke.
> 3. No. The phrase is first recorded from 1866, long after bed ropes had been replaced by springs.
> 4. No. It is probably just from the idea that the first month (moon) of marriage is the sweetest.
> 5. Charles Churchill 1763.
> "On all occasions next the chair,
> " He stands for service of the mayor,
> " And to instruct him how to use,
> " His As and Bs, and Ps and Qs.
> It just means to learn ones alphabet.
> 6. No. First mentioned in Chaucer's "Canterbury Tales", but probably much older, your 'whistle' was a name for your throat and if you had a dry thoat you would wet your whistle.
> 7. No. First mentioned in print in "Hobson's Choice" 1916. It just means an audacious theft as opposed to a safer crime committed during the hours of darkness.
> 8. There is no evidence to support this. Probably from the Romani word 'posh' which meant half and 'posh-kooroona' was half a crown, a lot of money back then.
> 
> Sorry to be a spoilsport, but I love etymology.
> But I'll smile on Friday.


I love Heathers one better. ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Interesting and fun, yes.
> Sadly, all false.


Thats okay. Sometimes false facts are nice to know too.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is the Leprechaun still around?


It must have been.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I love Heathers one better. ??


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thats okay. Sometimes false facts are nice to know too.


Indeed.
And never let the truth stand in the way of a good anecdote. 
As long as one is aware of what is fact and what one would like to be true but isn't.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Well the trip to the vet was uneventful.. they drew 5 tubes of blood to send off to the equine lab for analysis. Regular exam says he’s doing great... I have him on a complete feed with a weight booster but he’s not as thick as I’d like yet. I can’t exercise a whole lot yet with the heat and my allotted time frames but we do some. We should get the results back next week.
> View attachment 304672
> View attachment 304673
> View attachment 304674
> 
> 
> And just an update on Rig Dog..... she’s doing great! She’s very playful now and will speak for your attention.. she will bark at Duke until he consents for a little playtime. While we did put her on an adoption list, I really don’t think she will be going anywhere


He looks fantastic. Looks like the back is lifting up with muscle and definitely toning up and getting some weight on. Coat looks much better. My horses are looking miserable because of the heat and I have a hard keep thoroughbred (Lokkje ?) who looks absolutely pathetic right now as his coat is super thin and dry and he’s coated with salt all the time and he’s lost a lot of hair around his eyes which happens every year in the summer. He’s very thin and bony because he doesn’t want to eat because it’s too hot. 
OK seriously, you can’t keep calling that beautiful dog Rig dog. I know you didn’t like my name suggestion of Athena but you‘be got a call her something better than Rig dog. Surely by now you have another name for her?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> 8 PIECES OF USELESS INFORMATION
> 
> 1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'THE RULE OF THE THUMB.'
> 
> 2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden' and thus the word ‘GOLF’ entered into the English language.
> 
> 3. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase ‘GOODNITE SLEEP TIGHT’.
> 
> 4. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey wine and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the ‘HONEYMOON’.
> 
> 5. In English pubs, ales were sold in Pints and Quarts. So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them 'Mind your Pints and Quarts and settle down.' Thats where we get the phrase 'MIND YOUR P's AN Q's’.
> 
> 6. Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 'WET YOUR WHISTLE' is the phrase inspired by this practice.
> 
> 7. In 1696, King William III introduced a property tax that required those living in houses with more than six windows to pay a levy. In order to avoid the tax, house owners would brick up all windows except six. (The Window Tax lasted until 1851, and older houses with bricked-up windows are still a common sight in the U.K.) As the bricked-up windows prevented some rooms from receiving any sunlight, the tax was referred to as a ‘DAYLIGHT ROBBERY’.
> 
> 8. The letters “POSH” used to be stamped on the upper classes luggage on boats and cruises, this stood for “port out starboard home” so they would always get the best views.
> 
> Have good day and smile it's Friday!!!!


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> For sure!!!


That would mean he's a sucker. Hopefully not ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> He had a horse?
> And you have it?
> Where is it now?


Yeah you missed my story about being in the desert on a horse with no name. It was loaned to me by the leprechaun. After the horse grew a new leg that he lost stepping on a hedgehog. It has wonder off. At this time I am not sure where it is. 
I hope you don't mind that I took the liberty to add a horse with no name.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I will let you know how successful it is. My therapist was very helpful. I explained it in a post here to Lyn.


Thanks. It sounds really interesting like it might work. And 10 minutes a day for awhile isn't hard to do.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Do you also have phantom pain in your leg?


At first not very often but since my last operation on my leg. It is more often. I think you can do the same thing by using a bigger mirror with the amputated leg blocked off. So you can't see it in the mirror. The arm is what bothers me 24/7.
So I will try to resolve the arm first.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah you missed my story about being in the desert on a horse with no name. It was loaned to me by the leprechaun. After the horse grew a new leg that he lost stepping on a hedgehog. It has wonder off. At this time I am not sure where it is.
> I hope you don't mind that I took the liberty to add a horse with no name.


S'fine. 
The place is becoming a positive menagerie.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well.... there be no wind in my sails.... ???


I thought you liked kayaking anyhoo ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I am procrastinating all ready.. I’ve got to force myself to get moving. Schools were closed yesterday but everything should be back on track today...After dropping the kid off, I’ve got two conference calls for work and I’ve made Ready an appointment at the vet.. He’s doing well but I think I’m going to have some allergy testing done so I can try to figure out what triggers his breathing irregularities... sometimes I think it’s panic attacks, sometimes it seems like an allergy.. maybe it simply is like asthma and something we will just have to continue managing.. other way, he’s a good boy and I’m all in at this point;-)


I spent Friday shopping for a new pour over mellita cup for coffee in the morning. OMG I've tried to post a picture several times and can't figure out how.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok dang it... I think I might have got the hang of it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Now I'm really confused. We have two members with very similar names - Ellymae and Elliemay. My head hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Critters


I know... You can't just say that you're talking about the one with the Y in her name, either.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Perhaps I should change my name to Elliemai.


The one without the Y!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well.... there be no wind in my sails.... ???


You had a hurricane... There was wind... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Ok dang it... I think I might have got the hang of it.


You rhymed. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You rhymed. ?


Woops! Soorry...I guess I'm just a poet. But I sure didn't know it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> At first not very often but since my last operation on my leg. It is more often. I think you can do the same thing by using a bigger mirror with the amputated leg blocked off. So you can't see it in the mirror. The arm is what bothers me 24/7.
> So I will try to resolve the arm first.


Yes...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What would it be called if you want to live your life like a tortoise all day long?


Yea... Sapphire won't eat just anything growing. He likes weeds with no bugs attached.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Thank you.
> It is very wierd. I can go on here, but as soon as I try do a google search or click on the link you gave nothing happens. Very strange. It seems that the rain is causing the gremlins to come out.


Or an update on his device could be the gremlin too.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha. Karma is a B%$#^#@tch


Yea and the leaves came from my tree. I had to repent because I was laughing my head my head off.?


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> He looks fantastic. Looks like the back is lifting up with muscle and definitely toning up and getting some weight on. Coat looks much better. My horses are looking miserable because of the heat and I have a hard keep thoroughbred (Lokkje ?) who looks absolutely pathetic right now as his coat is super thin and dry and he’s coated with salt all the time and he’s lost a lot of hair around his eyes which happens every year in the summer. He’s very thin and bony because he doesn’t want to eat because it’s too hot.
> OK seriously, you can’t keep calling that beautiful dog Rig dog. I know you didn’t like my name suggestion of Athena but you‘be got a call her something better than Rig dog. Surely by now you have another name for her?


Thank you!! I see him everyday so it’s hard for Me to notice Any significant difference.. he is obviously feeling a lot better. Has some spunk to him and actually tries to engage me in play. I’ve been around a lot of horses and I’ve only ever seen the colts do that... I saw pictures of your babies and they were gorgeous! It’s odd that one wouldn’t want to eat.. have you had his teeth / mouth checked?

And no Mam... her name remains Rig dog / Rigsy... the name at the vet is listed Rig dog ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One million?
> Nah, this is from the Parachute Creek Member of the Green River Formation, so is Eocene, about 50 million years old.
> As is this speciemen :
> View attachment 304684



I will quote Mr. Spoc....

“FASINATING”!!!!!! ?


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!! I see him everyday so it’s hard for Me to notice Any significant difference.. he is obviously feeling a lot better. Has some spunk to him and actually tries to engage me in play. I’ve been around a lot of horses and I’ve only ever seen the colts do that... I saw pictures of your babies and they were gorgeous! It’s odd that one wouldn’t want to eat.. have you had his teeth / mouth checked?
> 
> And no Mam... her name remains Rig dog / Rigsy... the name at the vet is listed Rig dog ???


Thank you for the nice comments about my horses. Lokkje and the gang have their teeth rasped regularly. My horses get better dental and healthcare than I do. Typical for all of us I’m sure. He’s always been a hard keep and he really suffers in the summer. One year I boarded them in Colorado and did not have any weight loss and they looked fantastic so I’m pretty sure it’s the heat.


----------



## Lokkje

And I’m gonna call her Riggles


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Thank you for the nice comments about my horses. Lokkje and the gang have their teeth rasped regularly. My horses get better dental and healthcare than I do. Typical for all of us I’m sure. He’s always been a hard keep and he really suffers in the summer. One year I boarded them in Colorado and did not have any weight loss and they looked fantastic so I’m pretty sure it’s the heat.


I hope it didn’t sound like i was implying that you were lax in their care!!! I’m just full of questions. Does he struggle to breathe in the heat??? I have been trying to educate myself on equine health, especially with the new horse... the vet told me that horses with the heaves burn more calories and struggle with weight when they are affected. A good friend of mine had a horse with the heaves and she said hers was only bothered in the summer... I am still trying to pin point what’s up with Ready so I’m I’ve been reading ALOT.. LOL... I did mount a fan in his stall and he can often be found standing under it just looking out.. he has claimed that space as his and I leave the door open for him...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I will quote Mr. Spoc....
> 
> “FASINATING”!!!!!! ?


Blasphemy! I'll have to send @KarenSoCal after you. It's Spock with a "k" you know... ? ? ? 

_Fascinating_, your spelling... ?

Not that I'm one to talk, with autocorrect second guessing my word choices...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies! What greatness are you all aspiring to today??? At some point, I’m going to start the hurricane cleanup.. while it’s mild, it’s still a lot of dang limbs and natural debris on my sidewalk and porch... so far, I’ve managed to brush my teeth and make sure the couch is still holding up ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! What greatness are you all aspiring to today??? At some point, I’m going to start the hurricane cleanup.. while it’s mild, it’s still a lot of dang limbs and natural debris on my sidewalk and porch... so far, I’ve managed to brush my teeth and make sure the couch is still holding up ?


You have a sidewalk? They make those out in the country? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Well I guess you can call it that.. it’s a walk way that runs along side my house;-)


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies! What greatness are you all aspiring to today??? At some point, I’m going to start the hurricane cleanup.. while it’s mild, it’s still a lot of dang limbs and natural debris on my sidewalk and porch... so far, I’ve managed to brush my teeth and make sure the couch is still holding up ?
> View attachment 304737


Well, it's 6:50a and already I have briskly walked 10 laps (appx. 1 mile) around the pasture, fed the cats, prepared the daily tortoise dood, fed the young box turtles, the hospitilized painted turtle, the hatchling russian and softshell, played with the kitten, read all the new posts and dispatched my moderator duties on the Forum. As soon as I'm finished here I'm taking the tortoise food out to dispense, then pick up poop and clean and refill waterers. I have it in mind to run the strimmer, but can't predict the future.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well I guess you can call it that.. it’s a walk way that runs along side my house;-)
> 
> View attachment 304738
> View attachment 304739


Dang! That's just the cutest darned dog. Every time I see her it makes me smile!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pouring down rain here in bands now. It was quiet at 0600, then light misty rain, now heavy showers. Our garden needed a soaking. Just yesterday i was thinking that our flowers and luffa need a drink. Overnight some heavy thunderstorms. Today, for the next few hours - bands of tropical rain. Wet & warm.

Our Sully LOVES this type of summer, hot, humid & wet. This morning Sully has her head & legs hanging out of the nightbox - enjoying the splashes of rain. Nightbox reads 86F & 83% humidity.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's 6:50a and already I have briskly walked 10 laps (appx. 1 mile) around the pasture, fed the cats, prepared the daily tortoise dood, fed the young box turtles, the hospitilized painted turtle, the hatchling russian and softshell, played with the kitten, read all the new posts and dispatched my moderator duties on the Forum. As soon as I'm finished here I'm taking the tortoise food out to dispense, then pick up poop and clean and refill waterers. I have it in mind to run the strimmer, but can't predict the future.


Show off!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! That's just the cutest darned dog. Every time I see her it makes me smile!



It’s no exaggeration when I call her “my greatest love affair” ... she’s special!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Pouring down rain here in bands now. It was quiet at 0600, then light misty rain, now heavy showers. Our garden needed a soaking. Just yesterday i was thinking that our flowers and luffa need a drink. Overnight some heavy thunderstorms. Today, for the next few hours - bands of tropical rain. Wet & warm.
> 
> Our Sully LOVES this type of summer, hot, humid & wet. This morning Sully has her head & legs hanging out of the nightbox - enjoying the splashes of rain. Nightbox reads 86F & 83% humidity.


Raining bands here, too.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Pouring down rain here in bands now. It was quiet at 0600, then light misty rain, now heavy showers. Our garden needed a soaking. Just yesterday i was thinking that our flowers and luffa need a drink. Overnight some heavy thunderstorms. Today, for the next few hours - bands of tropical rain. Wet & warm.
> 
> Our Sully LOVES this type of summer, hot, humid & wet. This morning Sully has her head & legs hanging out of the nightbox - enjoying the splashes of rain. Nightbox reads 86F & 83% humidity.



So will the be all you’ll see out of Laura??? I hope so!!! And there’s no pic of Sully engaging in such behavior????


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Raining bands here, too.
> View attachment 304740



OMG,, that poor saxophone and trombone!!! It’s instrument blasphemy !!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Rapturous Roommates!  
Today is Thinking Day.
OW! 
OW! 
OW! 
That's quite enough of that for one year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Raining bands here, too.
> View attachment 304740



More like “It’s raining Men, hallelujah, it’s raining men.”


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> So will the be all you’ll see out of Laura??? I hope so!!! And there’s no pic of Sully engaging in such behavior????



Yes...just many inches of rain for a few hours.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> More like “It’s raining Men, hallelujah, it’s raining men.”


No, that's :


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> So will the be all you’ll see out of Laura??? I hope so!!! And there’s no pic of Sully engaging in such behavior????



Rain stopped. Sun just broke out between the clouds & rain.

Sully in Fast Motion


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> More like “It’s raining Men, hallelujah, it’s raining men.”


I don't know where to start with that one... I mean, the risk assessment... That's worse than it raining cats and dogs, right? ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain stopped. Sun just broke out between the clouds & rain.
> 
> Sully in Fast Motion
> View attachment 304743


And what a beautiful Sully she is!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain stopped. Sun just broke out between the clouds & rain.
> 
> Sully in Fast Motion
> View attachment 304743


Gorgeous looking tortie.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!! I see him everyday so it’s hard for Me to notice Any significant difference.. he is obviously feeling a lot better. Has some spunk to him and actually tries to engage me in play. I’ve been around a lot of horses and I’ve only ever seen the colts do that... I saw pictures of your babies and they were gorgeous! It’s odd that one wouldn’t want to eat.. have you had his teeth / mouth checked?
> 
> And no Mam... her name remains Rig dog / Rigsy... the name at the vet is listed Rig dog ???



hey , I am sooooo happy that you RESCUED this beautiful dog you could call her “ Daryl “ for all I care.. just glad she is safe,happy,and most important HOME.
thanks for being her hero!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Pouring down rain here in bands now. It was quiet at 0600, then light misty rain, now heavy showers. Our garden needed a soaking. Just yesterday i was thinking that our flowers and luffa need a drink. Overnight some heavy thunderstorms. Today, for the next few hours - bands of tropical rain. Wet & warm.
> 
> Our Sully LOVES this type of summer, hot, humid & wet. This morning Sully has her head & legs hanging out of the nightbox - enjoying the splashes of rain. Nightbox reads 86F & 83% humidity.


 
I want a picture of your sully enjoying the rain!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's 6:50a and already I have briskly walked 10 laps (appx. 1 mile) around the pasture, fed the cats, prepared the daily tortoise dood, fed the young box turtles, the hospitilized painted turtle, the hatchling russian and softshell, played with the kitten, read all the new posts and dispatched my moderator duties on the Forum. As soon as I'm finished here I'm taking the tortoise food out to dispense, then pick up poop and clean and refill waterers. I have it in mind to run the strimmer, but can't predict the future.



wow!!! You really are “WONDER WOMAN”
??????????????

what time did you wake up 3:30???
I figured I wake up for work every day for the past 30yrs...at 3:30am. Now with this pandemic keeping me home I wake up at 7:30/8:00am... I figured I deserve the “make up” sleep????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Blasphemy! I'll have to send @KarenSoCal after you. It's Spock with a "k" you know... ? ? ?
> 
> _Fascinating_, your spelling... ?
> 
> Not that I'm one to talk, with autocorrect second guessing my word choices...



i swear that’s what happened!!!???
Dam spell check!!!!
I like mr. Spocks line!!! 
Please KarenSoCal accept my sincerest apology....?
I know ....
That is where blasfamy started in the first place.. (people misquoting Star Trek)
it is if the devil forked Siri’s tongue ? on my phone!!!! 
MR. Spock ? I will have to do penance today in honor of you!!!!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I want a picture of your sully enjoying the rain!!!!! ?



Up above........but, here again for the audience.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Up above........but, here again for the audience.
> 
> View attachment 304746


That‘s a great picture, she is gorgeous


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

And thank goodness for that, I was dying on Friday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rapturous Roommates!
> Today is Thinking Day.
> OW!
> OW!
> OW!
> That's quite enough of that for one year.


Hm-m. . . I THINK I'll just sit here in my recliner and play on my Kindle!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wow!!! You really are “WONDER WOMAN”
> ??????????????
> 
> what time did you wake up 3:30???
> I figured I wake up for work every day for the past 30yrs...at 3:30am. Now with this pandemic keeping me home I wake up at 7:30/8:00am... I figured I deserve the “make up” sleep????


It seems like a lot when it's listed, but I still feel like a lazy lunk because I don't do ANYTHING after that's done.

Normally I get up at 6a, but since I changed to walking my laps in the a.m. I've been trying to get up at 5a


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Up above........but, here again for the audience.
> 
> View attachment 304746



simply...Gorgeous.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m. . . I THINK I'll just sit here in my recliner and play on my Kindle!


Only because you’ve already outdone us all!!!
So I just saw a new member with name Yvonne Z....... this could really get confusing now ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> View attachment 304749
> 
> And thank goodness for that, I was dying on Friday.



you were dying on Friday???
Because of work?
Or are you sick???
Either way I hope you feel better!!!
Even just because it’s Saturday!!!
Woo hoooooo!!!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Only because you’ve already outdone us all!!!
> So I just saw a new member with name Yvonne Z....... this could really get confusing now ??


That’s what I thought! We have EllieMay and EllyMae and now we have Yvonne G and Yvonne Z. What’s next Golden Greek Tortoise 567 and Golden Greek Tortoise 568?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Only because you’ve already outdone us all!!!
> So I just saw a new member with name Yvonne Z....... this could really get confusing now ??


This makes three Yvonnes that I know of.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> I hope it didn’t sound like i was implying that you were lax in their care!!! I’m just full of questions. Does he struggle to breathe in the heat??? I have been trying to educate myself on equine health, especially with the new horse... the vet told me that horses with the heaves burn more calories and struggle with weight when they are affected. A good friend of mine had a horse with the heaves and she said hers was only bothered in the summer... I am still trying to pin point what’s up with Ready so I’m I’ve been reading ALOT.. LOL... I did mount a fan in his stall and he can often be found standing under it just looking out.. he has claimed that space as his and I leave the door open for him...


No offense is ever taken with me. I didn’t detect any offense in the first place plus I’m extremely thick skinned. I’m like a tortoise. Hard shelled and thick skinned. I didn’t detect any in the first place plus I’m extremely thick skinned. When a horse has the heaves he has respiratory distress and it’s believed to be an allergic response to small particles in the air usually from food. It’s recommended that you not feed horses in too high a feeding bin so that they don’t inhale a lot of the particles. Usually they’ll be coughing or their nostrils will flair or they seem to be having a bit of difficulty breathing (the chest is heaving). Think of it almost like asthma or COPD In a horse. Lokkje doesn’t have that at all. He is a thoroughbred and thoroughbreds tend to be hard keeps anyway. He’s also very dominant and very busy and tends to be more play driven then food driven and so when it gets hotter he drops more weight. I am lucky because I have a lot of easy keep horses but Lokkje is different and he had an epiploic foramenal obstruction that required surgery so he’s even more difficult to manage. He cannot eat alfalfa hay and can only have Bermuda and is very disinterested in food and has been for the 16 years that I’ve had him. When I first got horses I signed up for a veterinary website that would give general information and had a lot of topics. I tried to look for it for you as I haven’t looked in years and it’s no longer available. If you are new to veterinary/horse medicine it would be a good idea to find a site like that because it’s quite helpful. When I first got horses I signed up for a veterinary website that would give general information and had a lot of topics. I tried to look for it for you as I haven’t looked in years and it’s no longer available. If you are new to veterinary/horse medicine it would be a good idea to find a site like that because it’s quite helpful. Like the tortoise forum has been for me learning about taking care of a leopard.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> It seems like a lot when it's listed, but I still feel like a lazy lunk because I don't do ANYTHING after that's done.
> 
> Normally I get up at 6a, but since I changed to walking my laps in the a.m. I've been trying to get up at 5a



that’s because...it was enough work for two days! 
You enjoy your recliner!!! 
you soooooo earned the relaxation.....
And some points!??? ?
Tidgys dad ???
Can she get some points ???
Oh garsh darn it.... I asked a question!!!??
-2 for me..


----------



## Lokkje

OK there’s something weird in posting today because it’s duplicating everything that I write. I know I’m Fascinating since we’re doing some Star Trek stuff but I’m not that fascinating that it should duplicate.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Only because you’ve already outdone us all!!!
> So I just saw a new member with name Yvonne Z....... this could really get confusing now ??



that is my name too... but I want to give Yvonne the respect she DESERVES so I just call myself chefdenoel. Don’t know why really?? ??


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that’s because...it was enough work for two days!
> You enjoy your recliner!!!
> you soooooo earned the relaxation.....
> And some points!??? ?
> Tidgys dad ???
> Can she get some points ???
> Oh garsh darn it.... I asked a question!!!??
> -2 for me..


You should get +10 for trying to give points to other people.


----------



## Lokkje

I look at the pictures so I don’t really pay as much attention to the names that don’t tend to match people anyway. It’s rather strange that I’ve had prolonged conversations with people without really knowing who they are. Since Adam came back I have now learned the names of many people that I never knew. Not that anybody would care but my name is really Kris. Short for Kristin.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Like the tortoise forum has been for me learning about taking care of a leopard.


Or a snow leopard.
Feed them carrots. 
Keep them away from hedgehogs.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> OK there’s something weird in posting today because it’s duplicating everything that I write. I know I’m Fascinating since we’re doing some Star Trek stuff but I’m not that fascinating that it should duplicate.



but.... you ARE still great!!
but..... you ARE still great!!
but......you ARE still great!!!!
???????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that’s because...it was enough work for two days!
> You enjoy your recliner!!!
> you soooooo earned the relaxation.....
> And some points!??? ?
> Tidgys dad ???
> Can she get some points ???
> Oh garsh darn it.... I asked a question!!!??
> -2 for me.. ☹


Yup.
And no points for Yvonne, it made me feel rather dizzy what she was doing during hours with which I am not familiar.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> You should get +10 for trying to give points to other people.



no way! I don’t want to step on Tidgys dads toes...HE gives out the points or it’s ...
“Off with my head!” ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I look at the pictures so I don’t really pay as much attention to the names that don’t tend to match people anyway. It’s rather strange that I’ve had prolonged conversations with people without really knowing who they are. Since Adam came back I have now learned the names of many people that I never knew. Not that anybody would care but my name is really Kris. Short for Kristin.


Hello Kris. I'm Anne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> OK there’s something weird in posting today because it’s duplicating everything that I write. I know I’m Fascinating since we’re doing some Star Trek stuff but I’m not that fascinating that it should duplicate.


Boo to Star Trek.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that is my name too... but I want to give Yvonne the respect she DESERVES so I just call myself chefdenoel. Don’t know why really?? ??


You do the cooking at Christmas?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> You should get +10 for trying to give points to other people.


- 1 for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I look at the pictures so I don’t really pay as much attention to the names that don’t tend to match people anyway. It’s rather strange that I’ve had prolonged conversations with people without really knowing who they are. Since Adam came back I have now learned the names of many people that I never knew. Not that anybody would care but my name is really Kris. Short for Kristin.


I care.
Greetings, Kristin.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> I look at the pictures so I don’t really pay as much attention to the names that don’t tend to match people anyway. It’s rather strange that I’ve had prolonged conversations with people without really knowing who they are. Since Adam came back I have now learned the names of many people that I never knew. Not that anybody would care but my name is really Kris. Short for Kristin.


Thank you. I have an EXCEL spread sheet listing all our members and I have real names on it too. This helps me remember names.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I look at the pictures so I don’t really pay as much attention to the names that don’t tend to match people anyway. It’s rather strange that I’ve had prolonged conversations with people without really knowing who they are. Since Adam came back I have now learned the names of many people that I never knew. Not that anybody would care but my name is really Kris. Short for Kristin.



Hello Kris! That is a beautiful name. And I think you are wrong.. lots of people would love to know who they are talking to. At least I do. Now.... if I can actually REMEMBER it... that’s the miracle!!!
(I go by pictures too! Lol..????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> no way! I don’t want to step on Tidgys dads toes...HE gives out the points or it’s ...
> “Off with my head!” ??


Bit drastic.
Maybe just a finger or two.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hello Kris. I'm Anne.


This is all very friendly.
Hello, Anne.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit drastic.
> Maybe just a finger or two.


Just don't do anything the good doc can't patch up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Boo to Star Trek.


***Yvonne holds up her fingers in a cross sign, "A pox on you, sir!!!" ***


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is all very friendly.
> Hello, Anne.


Hello, Adam!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne holds up her fingers in a cross sign, "A pox on you, sir!!!" ***


I'm hoping he was picking a fight on purpose, because... Well, those were fighting words! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You do the cooking at Christmas?



that sounds good... I’ll go with that one!! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne holds up her fingers in a cross sign, "A pox on you, sir!!!" ***


***Adam responds with a different finger gesture.***


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ***Adam responds with a different finger gesture.***


You put those two fingers down, good sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm hoping he was picking a fight on purpose, because... Well, those were fighting words! ?


No, I actively dislike it for many reasons.
I'm a Doctor Who fan.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bit drastic.
> Maybe just a finger or two.



If you can beat my tort to my fingers...
Good luck! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If you can beat my tort to my fingers...
> Good luck! ?


Save the fleshy part between your thumb and forefinger for the mud turtles! ? ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If you can beat my tort to my fingers...
> Good luck! ?


Yes, poor Maggie got munched recently. Quite a bit of blood. 
And she was feeling poorly. 
I hope she's okay.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne holds up her fingers in a cross sign, "A pox on you, sir!!!" ***



now Yvonne..... is that nice?? ?

your darn right it is!! You should have held up the Spock ? and said, live long and prosper... that’s what Spock would have wanted....?


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that is my name too... but I want to give Yvonne the respect she DESERVES so I just call myself chefdenoel. Don’t know why really?? ??


Your name is Yvonne??? In all my life I only ever knew one other Yvonne (excluding Yvonne de Carlo, the actress) until I joined the Forum. Wow! (and thanks for the respect, but I don't deserve special treatment)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Save the fleshy part between your thumb and forefinger for the mud turtles! ? ??



I am still cringing from the thought of that!!! ????


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ***Adam responds with a different finger gesture.***


LOL!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Your name is Yvonne??? In all my life I only ever knew one other Yvonne (excluding Yvonne de Carlo, the actress) until I joined the Forum. Wow! (and thanks for the respect, but I don't deserve special treatment)


Yes that’s my name too.?
And the only other one I ever knew WAS Yvonne De Carlo! Lol ? 
I give you my respect because if someone has a situation they need help with .. they should RUN (like “ The Flash”) from me..
It is YOU they are requesting..my queen of tort knowledge..??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Your name is Yvonne??? In all my life I only ever knew one other Yvonne (excluding Yvonne de Carlo, the actress) until I joined the Forum. Wow! (and thanks for the respect, but I don't deserve special treatment)


wifey had a friend called Yvonne.
I bought wifey a long black frock. 
wifey told Yvonne this.
Yvonne said, "That's very unusual, isn't it?"
Defensively, wifey said, "Not really, he does buy me nice things on occasion."
"No", replied Yvonne, "I meant the colour. Aren't they usually green?" 
"Errrr, they come in lots of different colours." 

Yvonne had thought I'd bought wifey a long black frog.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I'll obviously continue lessons in the Cold Dark Room, occasionally.
> Did you know that there is a real psychological condition called boanthropy whose sufferers believe that they are cows?
> They live their lives as they believe a cow would.


Predictable I know but pull the udder one.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good luck - my skin spot got me half a mini facelift by my right eye! At least half of the wrinkles on my left eye! Take care!


Thanks - I just look like I've hot a squashed fly on my face now because of the stitches. Thank goodness for face masks! Will have results in about 14 days.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness.
> Udderly unforgivable.


I thought someone would beat me to it. Well done Adam you deserve a pat on the back!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good luck tomorrow Lyn.. and good night!


Thanks Heather, almost didn't make the second appointment as the route I know was closed and didn't have my sat nav with me so had to go miles out of my way. I think my BP was up slightly because of the rush. Still all good in the end, hopefully face will be fine and won't have too long for knee op.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yea. My appointments usually wait for bad weather. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


Thanks Cathie all done and dusted for now.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Be careful and I hope that everything goes well.


Thanks Carol. A road closure complicated my day but otherwise all OK for now.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> 8 PIECES OF USELESS INFORMATION
> 
> 1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have 'THE RULE OF THE THUMB.'
> 
> 2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only, Ladies Forbidden' and thus the word ‘GOLF’ entered into the English language.
> 
> 3. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase ‘GOODNITE SLEEP TIGHT’.
> 
> 4. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey wine and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the ‘HONEYMOON’.
> 
> 5. In English pubs, ales were sold in Pints and Quarts. So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them 'Mind your Pints and Quarts and settle down.' Thats where we get the phrase 'MIND YOUR P's AN Q's’.
> 
> 6. Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the handle of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 'WET YOUR WHISTLE' is the phrase inspired by this practice.
> 
> 7. In 1696, King William III introduced a property tax that required those living in houses with more than six windows to pay a levy. In order to avoid the tax, house owners would brick up all windows except six. (The Window Tax lasted until 1851, and older houses with bricked-up windows are still a common sight in the U.K.) As the bricked-up windows prevented some rooms from receiving any sunlight, the tax was referred to as a ‘DAYLIGHT ROBBERY’.
> 
> 8. The letters “POSH” used to be stamped on the upper classes luggage on boats and cruises, this stood for “port out starboard home” so they would always get the best views.
> 
> Have good day and smile it's Friday!!!!


I didn't know any of that - very interesting and made me smile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Predictable I know but pull the udder one.


What?
Mootiny in the Cold Dark Room!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Navigating the roads and roundabouts in the UK always seemed to be more art than science to me. 

I remember traveling (American spelling) a series of roundabouts in the UK, where there were usually two exits from the roundabout that were marked with my intended destination. Eventually I learned that the correct choice was "one of those." 

Which one rarely mattered.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Talked to my therapist today on zoom.
> She walked me through the procedure.
> It's a 10 minute routine daily. Need to be in a calm, quiet place and a meditation state of mind. Need to mimic what I do with good hand slowly while watching the mirror and concentrating on the muscles. So I use the same muscles in the right hand as the left. She says I should see improvement in my phantom pains in about 2 weeks. Then I might be able to cut back the procedure to every other day. It takes the combination of a meditated/hypnotic state of mind and a reflection therapy with the mirror to fool the brain.


It's pretty fascinating how that works. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Interesting and fun, yes.
> Sadly, all false.


Shame, they all sounded pretty convincing but funny anyway.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know any of that - very interesting and made me smile.



if you read back a few 100 posts @Tidgy's Dad debunked all of those nostaligic items.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Figs are finally starting to come to life!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Now I'm really confused. We have two members with very similar names - Ellymae and Elliemay. My head hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Critters


Perhaps the new one can make a slight adjustment to her name so that we'll have an Elliemay and an Elliemaynot?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> if you read back a few 100 posts @Tidgy's Dad debunked all of those nostaligic items.


Yes I saw it, I rather liked the first origins though.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> No offense is ever taken with me. I didn’t detect any offense in the first place plus I’m extremely thick skinned. I’m like a tortoise. Hard shelled and thick skinned. I didn’t detect any in the first place plus I’m extremely thick skinned. When a horse has the heaves he has respiratory distress and it’s believed to be an allergic response to small particles in the air usually from food. It’s recommended that you not feed horses in too high a feeding bin so that they don’t inhale a lot of the particles. Usually they’ll be coughing or their nostrils will flair or they seem to be having a bit of difficulty breathing (the chest is heaving). Think of it almost like asthma or COPD In a horse. Lokkje doesn’t have that at all. He is a thoroughbred and thoroughbreds tend to be hard keeps anyway. He’s also very dominant and very busy and tends to be more play driven then food driven and so when it gets hotter he drops more weight. I am lucky because I have a lot of easy keep horses but Lokkje is different and he had an epiploic foramenal obstruction that required surgery so he’s even more difficult to manage. He cannot eat alfalfa hay and can only have Bermuda and is very disinterested in food and has been for the 16 years that I’ve had him. When I first got horses I signed up for a veterinary website that would give general information and had a lot of topics. I tried to look for it for you as I haven’t looked in years and it’s no longer available. If you are new to veterinary/horse medicine it would be a good idea to find a site like that because it’s quite helpful. When I first got horses I signed up for a veterinary website that would give general information and had a lot of topics. I tried to look for it for you as I haven’t looked in years and it’s no longer available. If you are new to veterinary/horse medicine it would be a good idea to find a site like that because it’s quite helpful. Like the tortoise forum has been for me learning about taking care of a leopard.


I know a little but I could use some more in depth knowledge.. I will Continue to research and look. I have had horses all my life and out of all of them, I only had one that had difficulties.. she was prone to colic, bacterial infections and foundering... Every year it was something So I learned a lot .. the one thing that she never had was breathing difficulties... I am anxious to see how Ready’s panel and labs come back...


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I look at the pictures so I don’t really pay as much attention to the names that don’t tend to match people anyway. It’s rather strange that I’ve had prolonged conversations with people without really knowing who they are. Since Adam came back I have now learned the names of many people that I never knew. Not that anybody would care but my name is really Kris. Short for Kristin.


We definitely do care! Nice to officially meet you Kris!!! 

*Heather waves*


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thanks - I just look like I've hot a squashed fly on my face now because of the stitches. Thank goodness for face masks! Will have results in about 14 days.


I’ll be sending constant good vibes!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Perhaps the new one can make a slight adjustment to her name so that we'll have an Elliemay and an Elliemaynot?


I like that!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Figs are finally starting to come to life!
> 
> View attachment 304757
> View attachment 304758
> View attachment 304759




and a look at the luscious fruity inside.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Your name is Yvonne??? In all my life I only ever knew one other Yvonne (excluding Yvonne de Carlo, the actress) until I joined the Forum. Wow! (and thanks for the respect, but I don't deserve special treatment)


I am up to 2 Yvonnes. And I must say you both live up to your names--- Y Vonne!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> and a look at the luscious fruity inside.
> 
> View attachment 304767


I thought Maggie already showed us pictures of her wound?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> I thought Maggie already showed us pictures of her wound?



I’m sure the fresh figs taste just a bit better. Finger licking good.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am up to 2 Yvonnes. And I must say you both live up to your names--- Y Vonne!



that’s Miss Y-Vonne.. ????
Is that the one from Pee Wee’s Playhouse?? ???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Thanks - I just look like I've hot a squashed fly on my face now because of the stitches. Thank goodness for face masks! Will have results in about 14 days.



good luck!!!!! 
and if anyone asks about your face stitches you just simply say, “ you should have seen the OTHER guy!” ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I thought someone would beat me to it. Well done Adam you deserve a pat on the back!



Yes, but No points!!!
Praising oneself is a sin you know? Or is it?
???. ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes, but No points!!!
> Praising oneself is a sin you know? Or is it?
> ???. ?????


Not in my case. 
False modesty is worse, in my opinion!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I guess our “big rain storm” is now gone...... Pretty much a wash here. A few bands of steady rain, then nothing. Wifey and I worked on the other half of our tea light. It’s pretty much done, just a bit of oil & wax to finish it off.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess our “big rain storm” is now gone...... Pretty much a wash here. A few bands of steady rain, then nothing. Wifey and I worked on the other half of our tea light. It’s pretty much done, just a bit of oil & wax to finish it off.


Another beautiful addition... how’s that online sales site coming??? ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well I guess you can call it that.. it’s a walk way that runs along side my house;-)
> 
> View attachment 304738
> View attachment 304739


Cinder's face tells it all! She's looking at you like "What the heck Mom???" ??


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rapturous Roommates!
> Today is Thinking Day.
> OW!
> OW!
> OW!
> That's quite enough of that for one year.


They named this day right! That's why I'm on here so late. I hope I can remember what I finally figured out when I need it again. It took all dang day! It's going to take half the night to relax, eat, and go to beddy bye.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain stopped. Sun just broke out between the clouds & rain.
> 
> Sully in Fast Motion
> View attachment 304743


How do you keep from planting a kiss on that little pumpkin head?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> OK there’s something weird in posting today because it’s duplicating everything that I write. I know I’m Fascinating since we’re doing some Star Trek stuff but I’m not that fascinating that it should duplicate.


That happened to me yesterday too. I had to erase several quotes several times and then it got worse but kinda better too. Now I have to post already taken pictures. I thought it was my new phone and it had just that morning went through an update. I still don't know. I'm still thinking WTH happened??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I will help if I can!!! Just let me know when and where.... ?





Cathie G said:


> How do you keep from planting a kiss on that little pumpkin head?☺



a right hook from his wife? ???


Cathie G said:


> How do you keep from planting a kiss on that little pumpkin head?☺



A right hook from his wife?? ???
Unless maro2bear is a girl. In that case...
A left hook from her husband?? ???


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I look at the pictures so I don’t really pay as much attention to the names that don’t tend to match people anyway. It’s rather strange that I’ve had prolonged conversations with people without really knowing who they are. Since Adam came back I have now learned the names of many people that I never knew. Not that anybody would care but my name is really Kris. Short for Kristin.


That's kinda like my memory. Usually numbers stick best even for years later. But the members here can post and I'll know who it is before I see who posted it. I usually can't remember their names for awhile but I remember their handle... maybe not how to spell it. Kris may be an easier one because I have a son named Chris.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Figs are finally starting to come to life!
> 
> View attachment 304757
> View attachment 304758
> View attachment 304759


Are you going to make fig Newton's? And share the recipe?


----------



## Lokkje

There is an amazing recipe using figs if you like fig newtons but want to elevate them. It is from a bakery called Flour in Boston. There are a couple of cookbooks from Joanne Chang who owns Flour. I am a terrible cook and mediocre baker but these came out great. This is one of the few books I own that I can actually make baked goods from the taste really good. I highly recommend the book. Hopefully I’m not violating some copyright law by showing this but I am pushing the sale of the book so hopefully they’ll forgive me.


----------



## Lokkje

I’ve used both black mission figs and Adriatic figs and the mission figs are more like fig newtons but my white figs are from my tree and they are really tasty. And free.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good luck!!!!!
> and if anyone asks about your face stitches you just simply say, “ you should have seen the OTHER guy!” ?


They'll just think the neighbour issue got out of hand!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon to one and all.
It's a bright sunny day here and slightly windy, but there is definitely an autumnal chill in the air. I think temps dropped to 5C last night.
I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday and if they're lucky some of the UK contingent have an extra day tomorrow as it's a bank holiday.
Lola has enjoyed a good long soak, eaten lots and has now found a sunny spot to bask in so all is well in his world.
TTFN


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Rectangular Roommates! 
It is National Beach Day. 
Hmmm.
We're in lockdown and I can't leave the city. 
I shall get a bucket of water and some coco coir and make do.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rectangular Roommates!
> It is National Beach Day.
> Hmmm.
> We're in lockdown and I can't leave the city.
> I shall get a bucket of water and some coco coir and make do.


A man made beach...? shall you put your toes in the water or the “sand”????? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good mooning everyone! 
It stormed a bit last night and I can definitely feel some fall moving in. It’s funny @Lyn W that we are so apart but our weather reviews would have us just next door... what fun we could have being good neighbors;-) 

I got the tree debris picked up around the house yesterday and cleaned out the tortoise boxes. (ALOT OF POOP) 
Did some mild house cleaning and cooked a chicken and sausage roux ... so that leaves me with not very much to do today... so far this morning I have had ferret coffee time, Cinder couch time and Big dog playtime.... I think I’ll get lost in a book for a while...


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. Sorry I disappeared. I have about 40 pages to catch up on it seems!

The dust has settled a little with the public exams although there is still much to sort out and schools reopen this week.

Tomorrow is my last day as a governor, but as it is a public holiday here in the UK I am actually done. Others will continue the fight in my place 

I should be in France right now, but it was put on the covid naughty list and our insurance would have been invalid if we had gone 

This left us with a dilemma. We decided to take our two weeks anyway, so JoesDad didn’t work last week and we did some holidaying from home.

Last Monday we went birdwatching on the Isle of Sheppey, a very unglamorous place about an hour from home, where we had glorious sunshine all day.
Then we stayed the night in small apartment in nearby Whitstable which is famed for its oysters.

Next day we had intended to drive along the coast to Ramsgate and visit the wartime tunnels there. However the weather was DIABOLICAL. Howling gales, seaspray and rain made walking difficult and we decided to head home instead.

On Wednesday we went to London for the first time since before lockdown. We stayed at a Small hotel with a very good restaurant near St James’s Palace. London was weird. I have never seen it so quiet not even out of season. 

This is Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square and it is always packed there year round!



The next couple of days were quiet then yesterday we set off for Devon in the south west of the UK for a week in a rented house in Torquay that we managed to get a late booking for. (Fans of UK comedy Fawlty Towers may remember that it was set here)

Son came with us and we picked up daughter on the way as neither has had a holiday this year.

The weather has been perfect since we arrived, so here are some postcards:

Our picnic spot yesterday in the grounds of the house owned by author Agatha Christie




Our holiday house is on a hill with a glorious view



And a few photos from our stroll around the harbour this morning






So that’s my news. What’s yours? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> A man made beach...? shall you put your toes in the water or the “sand”????? ?


Okay at first I thought Bruno Mars then I said what is her go to- Zac Brown doing his best Jimmy Buffet! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Okay at first I thought Bruno Mars then I said what is her go to- Zac Brown doing his best Jimmy Buffet! ?


Actually, You can’t go wrong there.....all three are fine with me;-)


----------



## Yvonne G

Shoot! All this time I thought I've been walking a mile when I walk my laps around the pasture, and I've figured it wrong! There are 28 ten foot sections of fence in one lap, so one lap is 280'. I walk ten times around the pasture, so that would only be 2800'. Dang it! I don't want to walk more than ten laps. Shoot!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> A man made beach...? shall you put your toes in the water or the “sand”????? ?


Baked beans! 
I forgot the baked bean substrate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> So that’s my news. What’s yours? ?


Nothing to report here. Still locked down. Just doing my fossil stuff.
Looks like you managed to have a nice break.  
Saying the Isle of Sheppey is 'unglamorous' is an understatement. It's horrible. However it is famous for its fossils and I went collecting there on several occasions. 
Nice to see people respecting the rules at Trafalgar Square, though I understand there have been big demos there as well.
I love Torbay, also good for fossils. 
Always lovely to see your excellent photos and read of your latest journeys. 
Welcome back, Linda.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Shoot! All this time I thought I've been walking a mile when I walk my laps around the pasture, and I've figured it wrong! There are 28 ten foot sections of fence in one lap, so one lap is 280'. I walk ten times around the pasture, so that would only be 2800'. Dang it! I don't want to walk more than ten laps. Shoot!!!!!


Have a couple of beers. 
Then you won't walk in a straight line and will make up the extra distance as you stagger about and cling to the fence.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Hello everyone, just checking into the game. Have a great day everyone, then back to work for me tomorrow. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> How do you keep from planting a kiss on that little pumpkin head?☺



How? Check out Maggie’s thread regarding a bite on her finger from her Sully.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all

Just back from an early morning kayaking adventure in southern Maryland where we went in search of the mighty American lotus blossom. We found plenty, perhaps just a week beyond “peak bloom”.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all
> 
> Just back from an early morning kayaking adventure in southern Maryland where we went in search of the mighty American lotus blossom. We found plenty, perhaps just a week beyond “peak bloom”.
> 
> View attachment 304848


That’s very pretty, I love all the Lilly pads in the background. It makes the flower seem so much more mystical and beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> and a look at the luscious fruity inside.
> 
> View attachment 304767


They do look delicious. I wonder what fruit is similar. I like an oatmeal bar filled with dates and I think I've seen dried figs and fresh. If I don't like them I could pawn them off on the youngins.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> There is an amazing recipe using figs if you like fig newtons but want to elevate them. It is from a bakery called Flour in Boston. There are a couple of cookbooks from Joanne Chang who owns Flour. I am a terrible cook and mediocre baker but these came out great. This is one of the few books I own that I can actually make baked goods from the taste really good. I highly recommend the book. Hopefully I’m not violating some copyright law by showing this but I am pushing the sale of the book so hopefully they’ll forgive me.


I always worry about that law also only because of Facebook. I've never had that happen here. I'll check it out. I can always use a good baked goods book...why would anyone make a big fuss about free advertising and a great review anyway?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on. 
I will leave you with this. 
What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> How? Check out Maggie’s thread regarding a bite on her finger from her Sully.


Sorry I have to repent again cause I'm laughing. So far I've managed to avoid a bite from Sapphire but he's little. It's not like dodging a big old Sully.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on.
> I will leave you with this.
> What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?


You leave after asking such a question??? I guess I'll have to Google it instead.??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on.
> I will leave you with this.
> What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?


6?


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on.
> I will leave you with this.
> What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?


Hmm. I just cut up a whole bunch of grannies Smith apples For my horses and it seems like there was usually around 3 to 5 seats per Apple but I could be wrong.


----------



## Lokkje

Omg this stupid phone is DRIVING ME ?


----------



## Lokkje

Another figgy delight. Danish! With a peach danish thrown in. Nummy with extra sharp white cheddar. You can even just skip the danish and just have the figs and the cheddar.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on.
> I will leave you with this.
> What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?


8?.... never really thought about it..can’t be a lot though ....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on.
> I will leave you with this.
> What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?


None.
It's an apple.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A closer up shot of an American Lotus blossom....


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> and a look at the luscious fruity inside.
> 
> View attachment 304767


I love figs, I also do love cooking with them. They add a nice flavor.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> A closer up shot of an American Lotus blossom....


Very beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A closer up shot of an American Lotus blossom....
> 
> View attachment 304867


So beautiful. No wonder big old bullfrogs love to hang out around them.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I love figs, I also do love cooking with them. They add a nice flavor.


What do you do with them? They don't always have to be in a cookie right? Okay I'll have to buy a fresh one just to see what they're really like. The problem is Ohio probably won't have ripe figs for sale. They'll be green and gassed or something.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> What do you do with them? They don't always have to be in a cookie right? Okay I'll have to buy a fresh one just to see what they're really like. The problem is Ohio probably won't have ripe figs for sale. They'll be green and gassed or something.


I do fig pizza, oven roasted figs, honey roasted figs with chicken, fig preserves, and I do salads.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> What do you do with them? They don't always have to be in a cookie right? Okay I'll have to buy a fresh one just to see what they're really like. The problem is Ohio probably won't have ripe figs for sale. They'll be green and gassed or something.


I do like them in cookies as well


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Oh and I almost forgot I do honey fried figs, roasted figs, and baked figs with goat cheese. And sometimes I do fig bars. As you can see, there are lots of figs in my house.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> if you read back a few 100 posts @Tidgy's Dad debunked all of those nostaligic items.


How did I miss that??? Do you mean a few thousand? Well...it really don't matter. I didn't have to read all that and I'm seeing a blast from the past anyway. Yeah!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I’ve used both black mission figs and Adriatic figs and the mission figs are more like fig newtons but my white figs are from my tree and they are really tasty. And free.


I've never had fresh figs. I can tolerate a fig Newton kinda. I'm curious though about what they really taste like in a good home cooked recipe. I'm sure it would make a world of difference. I can't really eat processed foods because I'm allergic to corn.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Actually, You can’t go wrong there.....all three are fine with me;-)


Me too.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh and I almost forgot I do honey fried figs, roasted figs, and baked figs with goat cheese. And sometimes I do fig bars. As you can see, there are lots of figs in my house.


Yum. Roasted fig with honey and goat cheese.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I do fig pizza, oven roasted figs, honey roasted figs with chicken, fig preserves, and I do salads.


I do pineapple on pizza so that isn't out of the question with me. Anything I have on hand can go on a pizza. Roasted chicken with some fruit isn't either. Ok. I'm going to try them.


----------



## jaizei

Cathie G said:


> I do pineapple on pizza so that isn't out of the question with me. Anything I have on hand can go on a pizza. Roasted chicken with some fruit isn't either. Ok. I'm going to try them.




Have you tried the kiwi pizza yet?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Yum. Roasted fig with honey and goat cheese.


That’s delicious, I do figs with Charcuterie, that’s when I add honey and goat cheese. There’s so many things I do with figs. I’ll probably be remembering them for days.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A closer up shot of an American Lotus blossom....
> 
> View attachment 304867


That looks like painting... gorgeous


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> Have you tried the kiwi pizza yet?


Yes but Only on the fruit pizzas. With cream cheese.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Shoot! All this time I thought I've been walking a mile when I walk my laps around the pasture, and I've figured it wrong! There are 28 ten foot sections of fence in one lap, so one lap is 280'. I walk ten times around the pasture, so that would only be 2800'. Dang it! I don't want to walk more than ten laps. Shoot!!!!!


You forgot to add all the steps around your house before your 10 laps. Then all the steps after... I say get one of those pedometers and take smaller steps. I'll bet it'll tell you: You Did It!?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> None.
> It's an apple.


Huh?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, gang.
I've been out setting up some rat traps outside due to a strange new abundance of them in and around my pens. And I saw a VERY large Raccoon on my fence.
It's the first Raccoon I've seen since the Raccoon war of 2008. (In which I won)
Rodents are definitely getting a foothold out there again.
Time to get the big live traps out of hiding in the garage.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I've been out setting up some rat traps outside due to a strange new abundance of them in and around my pens. And I saw a VERY large Raccoon on my fence.
> It's the first Raccoon I've seen since the Raccoon war of 2008. (In which I won)
> Rodents are definitely getting a foothold out there again.
> Time to get the big live traps out of hiding in the garage.


I know it's the Chinese Year of the Rat, but this is ridiculous! ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know it's the Chinese Year of the Rat, but this is ridiculous! ?


In the past, I had this under control.
I guess I've gotten lazy with keeping up with it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> In the past, I had this under control.
> I guess I've gotten lazy with keeping up with it.


I don't know... This is a weirder year than most. I'm okay if we call the increase in rodents and nuisance wildlife a bit unusual.

Do you remember when Apopka was overrun with mice? It was probably around 1999. People were calling the governor's office.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know... This is a weirder year than most. I'm okay if we call the increase in rodents and nuisance wildlife a bit unusual.
> 
> Do you remember when Apopka was overrun with mice? It was probably around 1999. People were calling the governor's office.


Yeah
I think that all of the fruit trees have stopped producing because of the heat. And the rats are looking for an easy meal of leftover tortoise chow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A Raccoon that gigantic is probably a female and there is likely a lot more than just one.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah
> I think that all of the fruit trees have stopped producing because of the heat. And the rats are looking for an easy meal of leftover tortoise chow.


Any thoughts as to whether the rat population is actually larger and more robust this year?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> Any thoughts as to whether the rat population is actually larger and more robust this year?


I don't generally see them in my yard.
Just occasionally scurrying across the powerlines at night.
They use the powerlines as a rat highway to get from tree to tree.
There were some new neighbors that had 2 dogs that continuously escaped their yard and killed many feral cats until another neighbor shot and killed the dogs.
The loss of several cats didn't help.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't generally see them in my yard.
> Just occasionally scurrying across the powerlines at night.
> They use the powerlines as a rat highway to get from tree to tree.
> There were some new neighbors that had 2 dogs that continuously escaped their yard and killed many feral cats until another neighbor shot and killed the dogs.
> The loss of several cats didn't help.


Yeah, that would upset the balance, all right.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, that would upset the balance, all right.


Many feral cats visit my yard because one area is pure sand.
So, it was actually beneficial


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Sorry I disappeared. I have about 40 pages to catch up on it seems!
> 
> The dust has settled a little with the public exams although there is still much to sort out and schools reopen this week.
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day as a governor, but as it is a public holiday here in the UK I am actually done. Others will continue the fight in my place
> 
> I should be in France right now, but it was put on the covid naughty list and our insurance would have been invalid if we had gone
> 
> This left us with a dilemma. We decided to take our two weeks anyway, so JoesDad didn’t work last week and we did some holidaying from home.
> 
> Last Monday we went birdwatching on the Isle of Sheppey, a very unglamorous place about an hour from home, where we had glorious sunshine all day.
> Then we stayed the night in small apartment in nearby Whitstable which is famed for its oysters.
> 
> Next day we had intended to drive along the coast to Ramsgate and visit the wartime tunnels there. However the weather was DIABOLICAL. Howling gales, seaspray and rain made walking difficult and we decided to head home instead.
> 
> On Wednesday we went to London for the first time since before lockdown. We stayed at a Small hotel with a very good restaurant near St James’s Palace. London was weird. I have never seen it so quiet not even out of season.
> 
> This is Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square and it is always packed there year round!
> View attachment 304830
> 
> 
> The next couple of days were quiet then yesterday we set off for Devon in the south west of the UK for a week in a rented house in Torquay that we managed to get a late booking for. (Fans of UK comedy Fawlty Towers may remember that it was set here)
> 
> Son came with us and we picked up daughter on the way as neither has had a holiday this year.
> 
> The weather has been perfect since we arrived, so here are some postcards:
> 
> Our picnic spot yesterday in the grounds of the house owned by author Agatha Christie
> View attachment 304831
> 
> View attachment 304832
> 
> Our holiday house is on a hill with a glorious view
> View attachment 304833
> 
> 
> And a few photos from our stroll around the harbour this morning
> View attachment 304834
> 
> View attachment 304835
> 
> View attachment 304836
> 
> So that’s my news. What’s yours? ?


Welcome back Linda.
That's a beautiful place, I'm sure you'll have a good time.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A closer up shot of an American Lotus blossom....
> 
> View attachment 304867


That looks like a lovely painting.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I've been out setting up some rat traps outside due to a strange new abundance of them in and around my pens. And I saw a VERY large Raccoon on my fence.
> It's the first Raccoon I've seen since the Raccoon war of 2008. (In which I won)
> Rodents are definitely getting a foothold out there again.
> Time to get the big live traps out of hiding in the garage.


Hi ed.
On UK radio they said that there seemed to be more rats around homes and gardens this year because of the closure of fast food places so there was less waste being dropped for them to eat. I don't know if there's any truth in that. We had some around here but I think that may have been because a nest was disturbed in a nearby car park when they cleared all the vegetation around it. I've not seen any for a while though.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Any thoughts as to whether the rat population is actually larger and more robust this year?


According to UK radio it could be something to do with lockdown and less people and dropped fast food about so they are hungry and out looking for a good feed.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning CDRers - a new week begins.
Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I know here in the city proper RVA the "nocturnal animals" are not so nocturnal. They knew when the freshet garbage was dropped and would adjust accordingly. A raccoon out during the daytime in the City is a very smart creature. Nature is trying to reclaim the earth BEWARE!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Or an update on his device could be the gremlin too.


Good Point.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, it's 6:50a and already I have briskly walked 10 laps (appx. 1 mile) around the pasture, fed the cats, prepared the daily tortoise dood, fed the young box turtles, the hospitilized painted turtle, the hatchling russian and softshell, played with the kitten, read all the new posts and dispatched my moderator duties on the Forum. As soon as I'm finished here I'm taking the tortoise food out to dispense, then pick up poop and clean and refill waterers. I have it in mind to run the strimmer, but can't predict the future.


You always amaze me with the amount of energy you have.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> View attachment 304749
> 
> And thank goodness for that, I was dying on Friday.


My Weekend came and went. I am not even sure that I saw it.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s what I thought! We have EllieMay and EllyMae and now we have Yvonne G and Yvonne Z. What’s next Golden Greek Tortoise 567 and Golden Greek Tortoise 568?


We also have a Carol S and a CarolM


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not in my case.
> False modesty is worse, in my opinion!


mmmm, difficult one. I was always taught that I should never brag and should always be humble. But then again I was also taught to always say no and if they offer it again then I could say yes. But in this day and age nobody ever offers things twice. So if you say no, then you loose out. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> We also have a Carol S and a CarolM


Oh I forgot about you too, that’s very true.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> My Weekend came and went. I am not even sure that I saw it.


Same, it went by way too fast. Now it’s Monday. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on.
> I will leave you with this.
> What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?





Pastel Tortie said:


> At least they asked! Just taking is worse.




Ok... so.... remember I mentioned that my neighbor wrote me a long letter “asking” if I could move my car to the street so they could put up a tent in the driveway for their party????.......
Wwwweeeellll...... I guess they forgot to mention the pool with slide they put up in MY back yard....? This is what I mean. You agree to do a favor ... and they ALWAYS over step...?
Now my husband is back to work and I am here alone for the advantage taking...(is that how you would say that??) ?
Also... it was for a 5 year old boys birthday party. there is no way I could have ruined HIS day by fighting with his parents....
Just wanted to know what f I was being unreasonable ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh I forgot about you too, that’s very true.



wait!!... you forgot me!!!! Another Yvonne A. To be exact.... that’s why I changed my
“handle”. Didn’t want people to look for me for info instead of Yvonne G. ?
MY only good advice is : “you need to talk to Yvonne G. She can help you fix your tortoise.” ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Huh?


I'm thinking it's a trick question. 
The question was 'a apple'. 
There is no such thing as 'a apple', so the answer is none.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!!... you forgot me!!!! Another Yvonne A. To be exact.... that’s why I changed my
> “handle”. Didn’t want people to look for me for info instead of Yvonne G. ?
> MY only good advice is : “you need to talk to Yvonne G. She can help you fix your tortoise.” ??


So true, you all are the most Yvonne‘s I’ve ever met in my life.


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I do fig pizza, oven roasted figs, honey roasted figs with chicken, fig preserves, and I do salads.


i too adore figs. A holiday home we rented in France a few years ago had a big tree in the garden and we were free to pick as many as we wanted.

a couple of my favourite recipes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Rat-Infested Roommates.  
It is National Bacon Day in the USA 
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have run out of bacon, you can't buy it here and I can't go to Spain to stock up.
Booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a bacon and cheeseburger, friends, and think of me.
And laugh.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> i too adore figs. A holiday home we rented in France a few years ago had a big tree in the garden and we were free to pick as many as we wanted.
> 
> a couple of my favourite recipes
> 
> View attachment 304921
> View attachment 304922


I am 100% going to try these. Once I see figs at Costco again, which might be a while.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!!... you forgot me!!!! Another Yvonne A. To be exact.... that’s why I changed my
> “handle”. Didn’t want people to look for me for info instead of Yvonne G. ?
> MY only good advice is : “you need to talk to Yvonne G. She can help you fix your tortoise.” ??


Your posting name just confuses me with @AZtortMom whose real name is Noel and has a birthday at Christmas. I did wonder at first if she’d changed her posting name!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been in the loop here. Looks like some interesting things have been going on.
> I will leave you with this.
> What is the average amount of seeds in a apple?


4


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A closer up shot of an American Lotus blossom....
> 
> View attachment 304867


Wow,


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I love figs, I also do love cooking with them. They add a nice flavor.


I love glazed figs, with blue cheese on a cracker. Yummmmmyyyyyy


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I do like them in cookies as well


You guys are making me hungry!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Huh?


That was my exact reaction as well. But I was being polite and decided not to say anything. ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok... so.... remember I mentioned that my neighbor wrote me a long letter “asking” if I could move my car to the street so they could put up a tent in the driveway for their party????.......
> Wwwweeeellll...... I guess they forgot to mention the pool with slide they put up in MY back yard....? This is what I mean. You agree to do a favor ... and they ALWAYS over step...?
> Now my husband is back to work and I am here alone for the advantage taking...(is that how you would say that??) ?
> Also... it was for a 5 year old boys birthday party. there is no way I could have ruined HIS day by fighting with his parents....
> Just wanted to know what f I was being unreasonable ??


I would go to them and give them an invoice for the rental of the space in your back yard that they used for the party. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm thinking it's a trick question.
> The question was 'a apple'.
> There is no such thing as 'a apple', so the answer is none.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rat-Infested Roommates.
> It is National Bacon Day in the USA
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have run out of bacon, you can't buy it here and I can't go to Spain to stock up.
> Booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have a bacon and cheeseburger, friends, and think of me.
> And laugh.


Wasn't it our favorite mankini guy who was coo coo for bacon? I miss him.


----------



## CarolM

okay just managed to catch up and it is time to leave work. I might be able to come back a little later and post something, but it depends on what needs to be done when I get home. Sigh the wicked never get to rest.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I would go to them and give them an invoice for the rental of the space in your back yard that they used for the party. ?


Yeah, but did they clean up her yard when the party was over?


----------



## Yvonne G

(I managed 11 laps this a.m. I'm slowly working my way up to 20)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Bank Holiday to our UK partners!


----------



## EllieMay

@Maro2Bear 
These pics aren’t as good as yours but they made me think of you as the sun touched on them.. I don’t even know what they are!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Been busy this morning and now I Have “used” you all to help my mind get through the burning of calories on the treadmill! I have been lax for too long and I’ve got to get back in shape.. I don’t want my poor horse to cringe every time he sees me coming ?...

Hope everyone has an awesome day


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok... so.... remember I mentioned that my neighbor wrote me a long letter “asking” if I could move my car to the street so they could put up a tent in the driveway for their party????.......
> Wwwweeeellll...... I guess they forgot to mention the pool with slide they put up in MY back yard....? This is what I mean. You agree to do a favor ... and they ALWAYS over step...?
> Now my husband is back to work and I am here alone for the advantage taking...(is that how you would say that??) ?
> Also... it was for a 5 year old boys birthday party. there is no way I could have ruined HIS day by fighting with his parents....
> Just wanted to know what f I was being unreasonable ??
> 
> View attachment 304915
> View attachment 304916
> View attachment 304917
> View attachment 304918
> View attachment 304919
> View attachment 304920


Heck I would have been out there with an empty plate and cup ready to be filled! My block has a cookout on Memorial Day and we block the street- albeit it is only one block long but we want to feel special


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 304924
> View attachment 304925
> 
> @Maro2Bear
> These pics aren’t as good as yours but they made me think of you as the sun touched on them.. I don’t even know what they are!!



Nice. The flower on the left looks like a Water Hyacinth, on the right a typical Water Lily. Very nice!


----------



## EllieMay

Awfully quiet today ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Awfully quiet today ?


Speak for yourself I was up at 0300 and am still at work. People are silly!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but did they clean up her yard when the party was over?


Well then add that to the invoice as well.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Speak for yourself I was up at 0300 and am still at work. People are silly!


Lucky for you, there are no crimes to solve here in The CDR... am I remembering correctly that you are an officer of the law??? 

I’m not sure silly is the word for it ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Been busy this morning and now I Have “used” you all to help my mind get through the burning of calories on the treadmill! I have been lax for too long and I’ve got to get back in shape.. I don’t want my poor horse to cringe every time he sees me coming ?...
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome day


Well done.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Heck I would have been out there with an empty plate and cup ready to be filled! My block has a cookout on Memorial Day and we block the street- albeit it is only one block long but we want to feel special



yes but you were invited... yea your right.
If I didn’t have bad allergies I would have taken a seat IN THE POOL with a plate. But I had such an allergy headache.. ?
You know I am coming to you for advice with the next situation ;right!????????????
Thanks ... that’s the best thing I have heard all day !!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I just tagged Yvonne G, I almost tagged Yvonne Z. There’s way too many Yvonne‘s I think we’ll need to change some usernames. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I just tagged Yvonne G, I almost tagged Yvonne Z. There’s way too many Yvonne‘s I think we’ll need to change some usernames. ?



hahaha!!!! Told ya!!!!
That’s why I am chefdenoel.. hahahaa???????????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hahaha!!!! Told ya!!!!
> That’s why I am chefdenoel.. hahahaa???????????


And that’s why I will always be thankful that you are not Yvonne A. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, but did they clean up her yard when the party was over?



those are great ideas!!!!!!!
I wish I had come to you yesterday but I was sick with an allergy headache.
And yes to Yvonne’s question I will post a picture of the clean up. ..... oh... and.... they left the tent..


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up again. So lets see what did I do this weekend. 

Spent the whole of Saturday (while it was raining) helping the guy we hired to clean the complex and to further prepare the front garden for more plants etc. I also fixed the tortoise head. As I was not happy with the way it was before. 
Then my neighbor found a red bougainvillea for me. And I spent Sunday making this for it in my side garden. I must fix the black plastic in the front. Maybe glue it or something. Next weekend if there are a few days of sunshine I hope to finish my wall and to paint my pond. And then I also want to make a flower border in my side garden with tyres and more of the bottles. Then hopefully my garden should be complete. At least until I come up with the next hair brained idea. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> (I managed 11 laps this a.m. I'm slowly working my way up to 20)


Be careful!!!! You don’t want to pass 
YOURSELF!!?? ?????
hey .... wait?..... that’s a Tidgys dad line??
Sorry Tidgys dad!!!!!
Nnnnnoooooooo!!!!!!!!! Please don’t give me ..... -points!!!!! ???????
Here they come...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> And that’s why I will always be thankful that you are not Yvonne A. ?



???


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but you were invited... yea your right.
> If I didn’t have bad allergies I would have taken a seat IN THE POOL with a plate. But I had such an allergy headache.. ?
> You know I am coming to you for advice with the next situation ;right!????????????
> Thanks ... that’s the best thing I have heard all day !!!! ❤


Just ask them if there gonna have those awesome mini eclairs they are your favorite! Feeding you could discourage their use of your yard


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, gang.
> I've been out setting up some rat traps outside due to a strange new abundance of them in and around my pens. And I saw a VERY large Raccoon on my fence.
> It's the first Raccoon I've seen since the Raccoon war of 2008. (In which I won)
> Rodents are definitely getting a foothold out there again.
> Time to get the big live traps out of hiding in the garage.


They probably moved to places with more free food. With the restaurants and covid things going on, there's lots less in their dumpsters.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> A Raccoon that gigantic is probably a female and there is likely a lot more than just one.


Probably a family looking for good food.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I know here in the city proper RVA the "nocturnal animals" are not so nocturnal. They knew when the freshet garbage was dropped and would adjust accordingly. A raccoon out during the daytime in the City is a very smart creature. Nature is trying to reclaim the earth BEWARE!


I don't think they are nocturnal. I think they hang out and play together in their home in the daytime. Day or night they go out and steal whatever food they can find. I've seen them do it in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> those are great ideas!!!!!!!
> I wish I had come to you yesterday but I was sick with an allergy headache.
> And yes to Yvonne’s question I will post a picture of the clean up. ..... oh... and.... they left the tent..


If they leave it long, you might consider it gifted.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Your posting name just confuses me with @AZtortMom whose real name is Noel and has a birthday at Christmas. I did wonder at first if she’d changed her posting name!


I didn't know that was Noel's birthday. Cool.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Butterflies enjoying our Mexican Sunflowers..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. So lets see what did I do this weekend.
> 
> Spent the whole of Saturday (while it was raining) helping the guy we hired to clean the complex and to further prepare the front garden for more plants etc. I also fixed the tortoise head. As I was not happy with the way it was before.
> Then my neighbor found a red bougainvillea for me. And I spent Sunday making this for it in my side garden. I must fix the black plastic in the front. Maybe glue it or something. Next weekend if there are a few days of sunshine I hope to finish my wall and to paint my pond. And then I also want to make a flower border in my side garden with tyres and more of the bottles. Then hopefully my garden should be complete. At least until I come up with the next hair brained idea. ??


Your so creative! Really amazes me... the fairy godmother skipped me with that gift ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Awfully quiet today ?


Dilly got a tooth pulled and it's been an all day lesson in patience. I had to stay up late and get up early. He's still in his pet carrier because he still can't walk. At least he's home though. I came on to keep myself busy until I try and let him loose in the house again. Then finally he might get to eat and take his meds. It's a crazy day but Dilly will get a health boost from it. It was worth it. He even got a senior discount on his dental work.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Butterflies enjoying our Mexican Sunflowers..
> 
> View attachment 304958
> 
> 
> View attachment 304959


The only magazine I subscribe to would love your photos. It's Birds and Blooms. I hope they stay afloat.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> The only magazine I subscribe to would love your photos. It's Birds and Blooms. I hope they stay afloat.



I think I used to get that magazine..always nice pix.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Bank Holiday to our UK partners!


I'm still not sure what a bank holiday is but the same from me.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I think I used to get that magazine..always nice pix.


I can't throw them away. There's so many interesting facts and beautiful pictures. They always do a magazine on butterflies too including moths.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Your posting name just confuses me with @AZtortMom whose real name is Noel and has a birthday at Christmas. I did wonder at first if she’d changed her posting name!


Come back, Noel! @AZtortMom ! 
All is forgiven!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wasn't it our favorite mankini guy who was coo coo for bacon? I miss him.


Twas. 
I miss him too. 
Come back @johnandjade 
All is forgiven!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> (I managed 11 laps this a.m. I'm slowly working my way up to 20)


With or without the beers?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Lucky for you, there are no crimes to solve here in The CDR... am I remembering correctly that you are an officer of the law???
> 
> I’m not sure silly is the word for it ?


There are crimes here, sometimes, and I don't just mean for the Grammar Police to solve.
The Wool Spider (if she exists), the Leprechaun and the One-Legged Pirate are usually to blame.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Be careful!!!! You don’t want to pass
> YOURSELF!!?? ?????
> hey .... wait?..... that’s a Tidgys dad line??
> Sorry Tidgys dad!!!!!
> Nnnnnoooooooo!!!!!!!!! Please don’t give me ..... -points!!!!! ???????
> Here they come...?☹


Not this time. 
You're good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's gone midnight here. 
Happy September, Roommates!  
I shall be adding up the points scored for August over the next day or two and then announcing the medal winners. 
And the wooden spoon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'm still not sure what a bank holiday is but the same from me.☺


Basically, a bank holiday is one of those holidays that banks are closed. Like Labor Day here in the U.S. 

Valentine's Day, in the other hand, is NOT a bank holiday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Basically, a bank holiday is one of those holidays that banks are closed. Like Labor Day here in the U.S.
> 
> Valentine's Day, in the other hand, is NOT a bank holiday.


It is in the Cold Dark Room. 
Not that we have any banks, mind you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is in the Cold Dark Room.
> Not that we have any banks, mind you.


I don't know... Valentine's Day can be an expensive holiday to celebrate... I'm thinking banks should be open! ? 

Wait, we don't have banks in the CDR? I could have sworn there was an incline over there near corner 3. Or was that corner 13? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Basically, a bank holiday is one of those holidays that banks are closed. Like Labor Day here in the U.S.
> 
> Valentine's Day, in the other hand, is NOT a bank holiday.


My birthday this year is a bank holiday then woohoo ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know... Valentine's Day can be an expensive holiday to celebrate... I'm thinking banks should be open! ?
> 
> Wait, we don't have banks in the CDR? I could have sworn there was an incline over there near corner 3. Or was that corner 13? ?


Yea it sucks! My dang birthday this year is on a day the bank is closed. The least someone could do is barbecue dinner for me.?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> They probably moved to places with more free food. With the restaurants and covid things going on, there's lots less in their dumpsters.


There are several restaurants a few blocks away.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Dilly got a tooth pulled and it's been an all day lesson in patience. I had to stay up late and get up early. He's still in his pet carrier because he still can't walk. At least he's home though. I came on to keep myself busy until I try and let him loose in the house again. Then finally he might get to eat and take his meds. It's a crazy day but Dilly will get a health boost from it. It was worth it. He even got a senior discount on his dental work.


Poor Dilly! I hope he feels right as rain tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Twas.
> I miss him too.
> Come back @johnandjade
> All is forgiven!


I actually remembered something. He's one of them.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> There are several restaurants a few blocks away.


Were they closed for awhile? If so I rest my case.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are crimes here, sometimes, and I don't just mean for the Grammar Police to solve.
> The Wool Spider (if she exists), the Leprechaun and the One-Legged Pirate are usually to blame.


Ahhh I remember now... and there was quite a row with the meerkats at one time too!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Poor Dilly! I hope he feels right as rain tomorrow!


He's up and wanting to be with Joe. I fixed him some soft food and he's not having it! So I added some soggy of his regular food. He's really picky about his food though. It's going to be really hard to get him to eat soft food and get his anti-inflammatory meds in him. I tried to tell them. I need a liquid not a pill with food so we'll see tomorrow. He tries to cover up food he thinks tastes crappy.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ahhh I remember now... and there was quite a row with the meerkats at one time too!


Oh darn. I missed all that.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Dilly got a tooth pulled and it's been an all day lesson in patience. I had to stay up late and get up early. He's still in his pet carrier because he still can't walk. At least he's home though. I came on to keep myself busy until I try and let him loose in the house again. Then finally he might get to eat and take his meds. It's a crazy day but Dilly will get a health boost from it. It was worth it. He even got a senior discount on his dental work.



I hope dilly is all better soon!!! ?
Tell him treats are waiting.....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> My birthday this year is a bank holiday then woohoo ?



Happy Birthday!!!!!!????? 
21st....RIGHT!? ?
You look marvelous!!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Basically, a bank holiday is one of those holidays that banks are closed. Like Labor Day here in the U.S.
> 
> Valentine's Day, in the other hand, is NOT a bank holiday.


I remember when Valentine's Day was about a card and yummy iced beautiful sugar cookies.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yea it sucks! My dang birthday this year is on a day the bank is closed. The least someone could do is barbecue dinner for me.?



I could Burn the dinner for you???
We can call it “Blackened” or “char broiled”?
Oh well.... at least I tried cooking ? for you??? Maybe you’d be better eating out...
If the shops are open yet? 
First it’s the banks and now maybe the restaurants are closed on your birthday???
Booo!!!! Any liquor stores we could hit instead????? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> He's up and wanting to be with Joe. I fixed him some soft food and he's not having it! So I added some soggy of his regular food. He's really picky about his food though. It's going to be really hard to get him to eat soft food and get his anti-inflammatory meds in him. I tried to tell them. I need a liquid not a pill with food so we'll see tomorrow. He tries to cover up food he thinks tastes crappy.?



don’t we all.... ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I remember when Valentine's Day was about a card and yummy iced beautiful sugar cookies.





Cathie G said:


> I remember when Valentine's Day was about a card and yummy iced beautiful sugar cookies.



Wait...... you got a card?
WHAT COOKIES!?!?!?????
Hold on...I have to go TALK to SOMEONE! 
??????????????


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I could Burn the dinner for you???
> We can call it “Blackened” or “char broiled”?
> Oh well.... at least I tried cooking ? for you??? Maybe you’d be better eating out...
> If the shops are open yet?
> First it’s the banks and now maybe the restaurants are closed on your birthday???
> Booo!!!! Any liquor stores we could hit instead????? ??


I can burn stuff!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I hope dilly is all better soon!!! ?
> Tell him treats are waiting.....?


Dilly is a funny cat. He's opinionated. Treats won't bribe him unless it's a small piece of the boneless skinless frozen chicken breasts baked and he does hold a grudge. If they want him to take those meds they will have to find a better way for me to do it. He considers soft food as sloppy baby food. But we'll see. He has to eat baby food for around 2 weeks and then they want me to brush his teeth daily from now on. I'm thinking ok WHATEVER! I'll let them demonstrate to me on how to do that...?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I could Burn the dinner for you???
> We can call it “Blackened” or “char broiled”?
> Oh well.... at least I tried cooking ? for you??? Maybe you’d be better eating out...
> If the shops are open yet?
> First it’s the banks and now maybe the restaurants are closed on your birthday???
> Booo!!!! Any liquor stores we could hit instead????? ??


I have a char-broiler smoking grill. It's BYOB. Just come and cook. I'll try it.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Most *apple* cores contain around 5 *apple seeds*. However, this amount will vary based on the health of the plant. You would need to finely chew and eat about 200 *apple seeds*, or about 40 *apple* cores, to receive a fatal dose.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I love glazed figs, with blue cheese on a cracker. Yummmmmyyyyyy


If you like blue cheese and you like Reuben sandwiches. Try blue cheese dressing instead of thousand island dressing. It's great!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I can burn stuff!


Me too!!! Even the best chefs can do that and I'm sure not that. I looked up that cookbook. I can get a gently used one cheap cheap.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Dilly is a funny cat. He's opinionated. Treats won't bribe him unless it's a small piece of the boneless skinless frozen chicken breasts baked and he does hold a grudge. If they want him to take those meds they will have to find a better way for me to do it. He considers soft food as sloppy baby food. But we'll see. He has to eat baby food for around 2 weeks and then they want me to brush his teeth daily from now on. I'm thinking ok WHATEVER! I'll let them demonstrate to me on how to do that...?



meow!! Brush his teeth??? I know people actually DO that stuff but it sounds like a horrible fate for your arms??!! It might look like a Hitchcock movie! ? ??
Or a Scorsese scene??? 
WEAR LOOOOOOOONG GLOVES!!! 
or better yet ....bring him to the doctor every other day so HE can do it! ?
Either way good luck !! 
I am with you in spirit!!!!
Well.... I will be BEHIND you ... in spirit!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Most *apple* cores contain around 5 *apple seeds*. However, this amount will vary based on the health of the plant. You would need to finely chew and eat about 200 *apple seeds*, or about 40 *apple* cores, to receive a fatal dose.




wow!.... really?
Huh.... ya learn something new everyday
I tell ya..... cool fun fact! Thank you!!
I might pass that one around...?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Most *apple* cores contain around 5 *apple seeds*. However, this amount will vary based on the health of the plant. You would need to finely chew and eat about 200 *apple seeds*, or about 40 *apple* cores, to receive a fatal dose.


Ok. I'll be eating Macintosh no seeds as usual. Maybe I'm Johnny Apple seed's close ancestor.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> meow!! Brush his teeth??? I know people actually DO that stuff but it sounds like a horrible fate for your arms??!! It might look like a Hitchcock movie! ? ??
> Or a Scorsese scene???
> WEAR LOOOOOOOONG GLOVES!!!
> or better yet ....bring him to the doctor every other day so HE can do it! ?
> Either way good luck !!
> I am with you in spirit!!!!
> Well.... I will be BEHIND you ... in spirit!! ?


That's in his follow up care sheet. I think they must be joking. I already have to sneak off while I'm brushing him. I get bit when I try to stop. Nope ain't gonna. Unless the toothbrush is a 10 foot pole.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Your so creative! Really amazes me... the fairy godmother skipped me with that gift ?


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Dilly got a tooth pulled and it's been an all day lesson in patience. I had to stay up late and get up early. He's still in his pet carrier because he still can't walk. At least he's home though. I came on to keep myself busy until I try and let him loose in the house again. Then finally he might get to eat and take his meds. It's a crazy day but Dilly will get a health boost from it. It was worth it. He even got a senior discount on his dental work.


Shame poor Dilly.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's gone midnight here.
> Happy September, Roommates!
> I shall be adding up the points scored for August over the next day or two and then announcing the medal winners.
> And the wooden spoon.


Aw aw. I look at the screen biting my nails nervously.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Basically, a bank holiday is one of those holidays that banks are closed. Like Labor Day here in the U.S.
> 
> Valentine's Day, in the other hand, is NOT a bank holiday.


Nope, because they make a lot of money on Valentines day.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> If you like blue cheese and you like Reuben sandwiches. Try blue cheese dressing instead of thousand island dressing. It's great!


Wow, I had to look up what a Reuben sandwhich was. That thing is dangerous. And it sounds very interesting with the blue cheese. Funny enough I have only enjoyed blue cheese with glazed figs. But I am willing to try it as a dressing as well.


----------



## CarolM

Awwww, I hate catching up to myself, it always means that I am at the end of the posts and then will need to wait for more. Oh Wait I still have "The Torts who Walked by herself" to go and read and enjoy. Perfect.

So here is another project almost done, but should I paint it or leave it? I do want to take some thick twine rope and wrap it around the tyre. Like in the below. Then I also want to make a table but a really big one for the outside with some big tyres and then seats with three or four smaller tyres also wrapped in twine rope. But I better finish the wall first before Stephen shoots me. ?

https://pin.it/4dUUAeA


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Awwww, I hate catching up to myself, it always means that I am at the end of the posts and then will need to wait for more. Oh Wait I still have "The Torts who Walked by herself" to go and read and enjoy. Perfect.
> 
> So here is another project almost done, but should I paint it or leave it? I do want to take some thick twine rope and wrap it around the tyre. Like in the below. Then I also want to make a table but a really big one for the outside with some big tyres and then seats with three or four smaller tyres also wrapped in twine rope. But I better finish the wall first before Stephen shoots me. ?
> 
> https://pin.it/4dUUAeA


Oops I forgot to add the picture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know... Valentine's Day can be an expensive holiday to celebrate... I'm thinking banks should be open! ?
> 
> Wait, we don't have banks in the CDR? I could have sworn there was an incline over there near corner 3. Or was that corner 13? ?


Valentine's Day can be very cheap in the Cold Dark Room.
"Look, I've bought you some beautiful red roses!" 
And nobody can see if you're telling the truth.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> meow!! Brush his teeth??? I know people actually DO that stuff but it sounds like a horrible fate for your arms??!! It might look like a Hitchcock movie! ? ??
> Or a Scorsese scene???
> WEAR LOOOOOOOONG GLOVES!!!
> or better yet ....bring him to the doctor every other day so HE can do it! ?
> Either way good luck !!
> I am with you in spirit!!!!
> Well.... I will be BEHIND you ... in spirit!! ?


One of our cats, we don't trim her claws. Fortunately, she's the best at keeping them retracted, most of the time. But she's also the reason that welding gloves made it onto my wish list! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Most *apple* cores contain around 5 *apple seeds*. However, this amount will vary based on the health of the plant. You would need to finely chew and eat about 200 *apple seeds*, or about 40 *apple* cores, to receive a fatal dose.


Yes, variable. 5 to 13 average.
200 would make you pretty sick, but probably not kill you. 
Around 2,000 would be a fatal dose. 
See : https://www.quora.com/How-many-apple-seeds-do-you-have-to-consume-to-die


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Rectangular Roommates!
Today is Acne Positivity Day.
I'm very proud of my spots.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rectangular Roommates!
> Today is Acne Positivity Day.
> I'm very proud of my spots.



Wait?.....you don’t have any spots???
That I can see?
I have something naughty to say but the snow leopard ? will reprimand me immediately....
So I will just ...... ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait?.....you don’t have any spots???
> That I can see?
> I have something naughty to say but the snow leopard ? will reprimand me immediately....
> So I will just ...... ??



Oh....and.....MORNING!!!!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, variable. 5 to 13 average.
> 200 would make you pretty sick, but probably not kill you.
> Around 2,000 would be a fatal dose.
> See : https://www.quora.com/How-many-apple-seeds-do-you-have-to-consume-to-die


That's a great link. Kind of disturbing how many questions that were asked about the amount needed to be lethal.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning, just popped in to respond to acne positivity day. 
I am not sure how to respond. 
I guess I will drain my brain to come up with a response.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a great link. Kind of disturbing how many questions that were asked about the amount needed to be lethal.



I thought that was weird too!!!
Why are people so fascinated on how many it takes to kill someone???
Ok...we better watch the news every night from now on... There is bound to be a story ....” wife poison husband could not take his cheating ways.... “ 
Back in MY day the wives would just add bleach or cyanid to the husbands drink for a couple of days.. then poof!!!!
That’s how these crime shows all started up??? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought that was weird too!!!
> Why are people so fascinated on how many it takes to kill someone???
> Ok...we better watch the news every night from now on... There is bound to be a story ....” wife poison husband could not take his cheating ways.... “
> Back in MY day the wives would just add bleach or cyanid to the husbands drink for a couple of days.. then poof!!!!
> That’s how these crime shows all started up??? ?


That’s a great point. I guess it’s because every little kid is fascinated with poisons, torture methods, blood. At least that’s true for my kids, they are strange little monsters.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Back in MY day the wives would just add bleach or cyanid to the husbands drink for a couple of days.. then poof!!!!


In the UK it was mushrooms for breakfast. 
Britain has several of the most lethal toadstools in the world and a few of them look rather like the common field mushroom. 
Yum.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm still not sure what a bank holiday is but the same from me.☺


It’s a public holiday.

originally named because the banks were closed! We just hung onto it as a name here in the UK. We have 8 public holidays here in England (Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland have their own variations): New Year’s Day, Good Friday, Easter Monday, May Day (first Monday in May), Spring Bank Holiday (last Monday in May), Summer bank holiday (last Monday in August), Christmas Day and Boxing Day.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Valentine's Day can be very cheap in the Cold Dark Room.
> "Look, I've bought you some beautiful red roses!"
> And nobody can see if you're telling the truth.


Valentine’s Day is my birthday and I loathe it. Everything is pink and double the price, there’s no choice of menu in the restaurants and you can’t exactly go out for a family meal. We usually celebrate my birthday a day or two either side. It’s as bad as having a Christmas birthday... possibly worse!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning! Afternoon! Evening!


Good Mornynooneve, in the Cold Dark Room Tongue.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning from sunny Devon where the weather has ignored the forcast and remained bright and sunny. Not terribly warm, but who cares!

Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. We spent today out at a coastal nature reserve where we spotted harbour porpoises as we had our picnic on a cliff top.

They were impossible to photograph, so you will just have to enjoy the view instead 





Tonight we have a table booked in a restaurant for the four of us where I am guessing we might drink a glass or two of something fizzy  ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Valentine’s Day is my birthday and I loathe it. Everything is pink and double the price, there’s no choice of menu in the restaurants and you can’t exactly go out for a family meal. We usually celebrate my birthday a day or two either side. It’s as bad as having a Christmas birthday... possibly worse!


I had a girlfriend whose birthday was Valentine's Day. 
Saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. We spent today out at a coastal nature reserve where we spotted harbour porpoises as we had our picnic on a cliff top.
> 
> Tonight we have a table booked in a restaurant for the four of us where I am guessing we miht drink a glass or two of something fizzy  ??







Have a great day and a lovely evening.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rectangular Roommates!
> Today is Acne Positivity Day.
> I'm very proud of my spots.


Please say they aren't bacterial.
Or yellow.
Or on baby sulcatas.
Otherwise, point me to a nice soundproof corner where I can muffle the scream.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a great link. Kind of disturbing how many questions that were asked about the amount needed to be lethal.


It's all about the risk assessment... ?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning from sunny Devon where the weather has ignored the forcast and remained bright and sunny. Not terribly warm, but who cares!
> 
> Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. We spent today out at a coastal nature reserve where we spotted harbour porpoises as we had our picnic on a cliff top.
> 
> They were impossible to photograph, so you will just have to enjoy the view instead
> View attachment 304989
> View attachment 304990
> View attachment 304991
> View attachment 304992
> 
> Tonight we have a table booked in a restaurant for the four of us where I am guessing we might drink a glass or two of something fizzy  ??


Happy anniversary! 30 years is a worthy accomplishment! Gorgeous views , good company, and good champagne...You’ve got all the makings for a perfect day.. enjoy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Please say they aren't bacterial.
> Or yellow.
> Or on baby sulcatas.
> Otherwise, point me to a nice soundproof corner where I can muffle the scream.


I don't have any sulcatas, baby or otherwise.
I expect they're bacterial. (the spots, not the baby sulcatas that I don't have.) 
But pink to red or even disguised as skin colour.
I like blackheads best, but haven't had any for decades.
Anyone know how to cultivate them?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oops I forgot to add the picture.
> 
> View attachment 304977


That's really neat! I think wrapping it would look better than painting it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rectangular Roommates!
> Today is Acne Positivity Day.
> I'm very proud of my spots.


I'm positively positive, I do not have acne!


----------



## Yvonne G

@JoesMum 





to Joe's Mum and Dad!!

Wow, thirty years! 
Good job!!!​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @JoesMum
> Wow, thirty years!
> Good job!!!​


Tantamount to insanity, but, yes, a good job.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't have any sulcatas, baby or otherwise.
> I expect they're bacterial. (the spots, not the baby sulcatas that I don't have.)
> But pink to red or even disguised as skin colour.
> I like blackheads best, but haven't had any for decades.
> Anyone know how to cultivate them?


I believe the snow leopard has black spots (it’s hard to see in the dark here) Perhaps she can help?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tantamount to insanity, but, yes, a good job.


There’s a reason I am in the CDR....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning from sunny Devon where the weather has ignored the forcast and remained bright and sunny. Not terribly warm, but who cares!
> 
> Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. We spent today out at a coastal nature reserve where we spotted harbour porpoises as we had our picnic on a cliff top.
> 
> They were impossible to photograph, so you will just have to enjoy the view instead
> View attachment 304989
> View attachment 304990
> View attachment 304991
> View attachment 304992
> 
> Tonight we have a table booked in a restaurant for the four of us where I am guessing we might drink a glass or two of something fizzy  ??



Wow!!! Those pictures are STUNNING!!
Ya don’t need dolphins!! 
I hope you have the BEST night ever!!!!!
Don’t let this fizzies go up your nose!
That would make for an embarrassing moment.... ok.... GO HAVE FUUUNNN!!!!!
Cheers!!!!
?????????????


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning from sunny Devon where the weather has ignored the forcast and remained bright and sunny. Not terribly warm, but who cares!
> 
> Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. We spent today out at a coastal nature reserve where we spotted harbour porpoises as we had our picnic on a cliff top.
> 
> They were impossible to photograph, so you will just have to enjoy the view instead
> View attachment 304989
> View attachment 304990
> View attachment 304991
> View attachment 304992
> 
> Tonight we have a table booked in a restaurant for the four of us where I am guessing we might drink a glass or two of something fizzy  ??



Wow! Nice pix and a very happy 30th wedding anniversary to you & JoesDad!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought that was weird too!!!
> Why are people so fascinated on how many it takes to kill someone???
> Ok...we better watch the news every night from now on... There is bound to be a story ....” wife poison husband could not take his cheating ways.... “
> Back in MY day the wives would just add bleach or cyanid to the husbands drink for a couple of days.. then poof!!!!
> That’s how these crime shows all started up??? ?


All ya really need is antifreeze, or after he's fast asleep (the creep), fill a syringe with draino, inject it into his jugular just sayin for a friend


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> All ya really need is antifreeze, or after he's fast asleep (the creep), fill a syringe with draino, inject it into his jugular just sayin for a friend



????????????????????????????
Maggie3fan......you bad girl! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> All ya really need is antifreeze, or after he's fast asleep (the creep), fill a syringe with draino, inject it into his jugular just sayin for a friend


Are you okay, Maggie?
Last we heard you were feeling unwell and had then been savaged by a sully.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynooneve, in the Cold Dark Room Tongue.


For a moment I thought Chubbs had said that today and I got scared. I though oh no, Chubbs is back! But then I saw the date and phewwwww. We’re still good. ? Just kidding @Chubbs the tegu wherever you are we would very much like you to come back. Cough cough cough cough. ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tanyabobanya said:


> “Tidgy...see you when I escape these same four walls!” - Leggy


Tidgy is very much looking forward to the visit!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> All ya really need is antifreeze, or after he's fast asleep (the creep), fill a syringe with draino, inject it into his jugular just sayin for a friend



To Maggie3fan Husband,
Sleep with one eye OPEN my friend. And try not to talk too much!!!! And for GOD SAKE MAN DONT DRINK ANYTHING MAGGIE GIVES YOU!!!!!!! ?????????????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is very much looking forward to the visit!
> View attachment 305016



Tidgy got soooo big!!!!!!!!!
He was so small in the first story..
Wow! How proud his parents should be. They have done a top notch job!!!
????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you okay, Maggie?
> Last we heard you were feeling unwell and had then been savaged by a sully.



With that last comment ... she seeemed fine to me?!?!??????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Tidgy got soooo big!!!!!!!!!
> He was so small in the first story..
> Wow! How proud his parents should be. They have done a top notch job!!!
> ????


Thank you.  
Tidgy would blush if she could blush. 
But the little minx is a girl.
-1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tanyabobanya said:


> “Tidgy...see you when I escape these same four walls!” - Leggy


Grab an armadillo and sit down for a chat. 
Would you like a coffee?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grab an armadillo and sit down for a chat.
> Would you like a coffee?


I’ll take a coffee, I’ll find an armadillo somewhere.....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> Tidgy would blush if she could blush.
> But the little minx is a girl.
> -1



???????????
I knew she was a girl ! My phone... spell check..? ...... I ......with....I .....what!?!?!
How....but....ahhhhh!!!!!!!????
I knew she was a girl from the beautiful pink ? tongue of hers.... she must have been eating Gouda “CHEESE” with the wax still on it??? ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ???????????
> I knew she was a girl ! My phone... spell check..? ...... I ......with....I .....what!?!?!
> How....but....ahhhhh!!!!!!!????
> I knew she was a girl from the beautiful pink ? tongue of hers.... she must have been eating Gouda “CHEESE” with the wax still on it??? ?????


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ll take a coffee, I’ll find an armadillo somewhere.....


That's a surprise. 
Sugar?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ???????????
> I knew she was a girl ! My phone... spell check..? ...... I ......with....I .....what!?!?!
> How....but....ahhhhh!!!!!!!????
> I knew she was a girl from the beautiful pink ? tongue of hers.... she must have been eating Gouda “CHEESE” with the wax still on it??? ?????



+2 ??? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> +2 ??? ?


Nope.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's a surprise.
> Sugar?


Definitely


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Definitely


Milk?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I got my armadillo! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Milk?


Go for it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Go for it


Jolly good. 
I've got some custard creams about the place, somewhere. 
They're a bit stale.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Jolly good.
> I've got some custard creams about the place, somewhere.
> They're a bit stale.


Stale or not, hand it over!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Shame poor Dilly.


Yes but I felt really sorry for him before. Apparently there is a dental problem with older cats. I can't find the exact name for it but it may be similar to gingivitis in humans. The paperwork says a resorptive lesion on that tooth. Plus he got a good teeth cleaning. I'm sure it'll help him live a longer and a lot happier life. I'm glad we got it done.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I got my armadillo! ?
> View attachment 305023



I LOVE your armadillo!!!
So cool!!!
That being said......
Are you gonna help me out here???
Tidgys dad never wants to give me points!?
I try and I tee but I can’t help what spell check wants to say???! 
She is her own woman after all.... ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I LOVE your armadillo!!!
> So cool!!!
> That being said......
> Are you gonna help me out here???
> Tidgys dad never wants to give me points!?
> I try and I tee but I can’t help what spell check wants to say???!
> She is her own woman after all.... ?


Don’t tell Tidgy’s Dad but that’s not my armadillo, just a random picture on the internet. But I love it too!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I LOVE your armadillo!!!
> So cool!!!
> That being said......
> Are you gonna help me out here???
> Tidgys dad never wants to give me points!?
> I try and I tee but I can’t help what spell check wants to say???!
> She is her own woman after all.... ?


Oh yes @Tidgy's Dad you must know how terrible spell check is. When we want to write she, it comes up with he. Curse you spell check! (It’s all spell check’s fault)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Stale or not, hand it over!


Certainly. 
How civilized is this? 
That'll be $31.57, please.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Don’t tell Tidgy’s Dad but that’s not my armadillo, just a random picture on the internet. But I love it too!



SSSSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!
Don’t tell him that or he’ll give you minus points to!!!!!! 
I am trying to help you!
How is your coffee??
and you clotted cream biscuits or whatever they were? 
molded?? Or delisioso???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yes but I felt really sorry for him before. Apparently there is a dental problem with older cats. I can't find the exact name for it but it may be similar to gingivitis in humans. The paperwork says a resorptive lesion on that tooth. Plus he got a good teeth cleaning. I'm sure it'll help him live a longer and a lot happier life. I'm glad we got it done.



I am glad for his sake you had it done too.
You are a good mommy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Don’t tell Tidgy’s Dad but that’s not my armadillo, just a random picture on the internet. But I love it too!


That's where you're wrong. 
Though you may have nicked a random picture off the web, by an amazing coincidence, that's Brian, one of our Cold Dark Room resident armadillos.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Certainly.
> How civilized is this?
> That'll be $31.57, please.


Scoff! Well, might as well keep the change


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's where you're wrong.
> Though you may have nicked a random picture off the web, by an amazing coincidence, that's Brian, one of our Cold Dark Room resident armadillos.


Well I’ll be ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yes @Tidgy's Dad you must know how terrible spell check is. When we want to write she, it comes up with he. Curse you spell check! (It’s all spell check’s fault)


Good try.
-1


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

@Chefdenoel10 how dare you cost me points! You‘ll find no help from me in the future! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> One of our cats, we don't trim her claws. Fortunately, she's the best at keeping them retracted, most of the time. But she's also the reason that welding gloves made it onto my wish list! ?


Dilly will use his claws or teeth if I'm done brushing and just sit there. So I take off running when I'm done.? It took me one time on each to learn my lessons.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good try.
> -1


Ah but did you notice how I gave you one of the lowest currencies in the world? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well I’ll be ?



Told you!!!!!! ????????
I am so sorry to drag you into my world of spinning -points... 
you should wander off to find the spotted leopard and leprechaun somewhere in here??? Maybe they can help you regain your points ....?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Told you!!!!!! ????????
> I am so sorry to drag you into my world of spinning -points...
> you should wander off to find the spotted leopard and leprechaun somewhere in here??? Maybe they can help you regain your points ....?☹


Off I go! Tell me if you see them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ah but did you notice how I gave you one of the lowest currencies in the world? ?


In the Cold Dark Room it's considered valuable by our Paraguayan armadillo community, so thanks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought that was weird too!!!
> Why are people so fascinated on how many it takes to kill someone???
> Ok...we better watch the news every night from now on... There is bound to be a story ....” wife poison husband could not take his cheating ways.... “
> Back in MY day the wives would just add bleach or cyanid to the husbands drink for a couple of days.. then poof!!!!
> That’s how these crime shows all started up??? ?


Antifreeze seems to work on the crime shows also. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Chefdenoel10 how dare you cost me points! You‘ll find no help from me in the future! ?



I AM SSSSOOOOO SORRY!!!!
Tidgys dad!!? It’s all MY fault!
Please do not insinuate that your guest is on my side .? He is with you and your coffee! If points must be given please direct them all to me!!!! He is an innocent ?!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I AM SSSSOOOOO SORRY!!!!
> Tidgys dad!!? It’s all MY fault!
> Please do not insinuate that your guest is on my side .? He is with you and your coffee! If points must be given please direct them all to me!!!! He is an innocent ?!!!


Okay. 
Noted. 
- another 1 each.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Chefdenoel10 how dare you cost me points! You‘ll find no help from me in the future! ?



I completely understand and agree..
I stink! ????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey, it's the first day of a new month and some Roommates are on negative points already.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Antifreeze seems to work on the crime shows also. ?



go look for Maggie3fan answer. It will make you pee your pants!!!! ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Okay.
> Noted.
> - another 1 each.



????????????????????????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In the Cold Dark Room it's considered valuable by our Paraguayan armadillo community, so thanks.


Not the Paraguayan armadillo community! Lesson learned, don’t argue with someone who makes the rules in this cold, dark, place. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I completely understand and agree..
> I stink! ????


Oh no, we are starting the Golden Greek Tortoise and Chefdenoel10 club! Which means that we can make our rules! I wish this was real.... well we could imagine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Not the Paraguayan armadillo community! Lesson learned, don’t argue with someone who makes the rules in this cold, dark, place. ?


Point!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

It’s cold and dark and lonely in here, there are no clubs, which I realized a tinsey bit too late.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!


Yes!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh no, we are starting the Golden Greek Tortoise and Chefdenoel10 club! Which means that we can make our rules! I wish this was real.... well we could imagine


It is real. 

-1


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is real.
> 
> -1


Oh darn, I should have kept my mouth shut


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

So... we can make our own rules? ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> So... we can make our own rules? ???


Sure. 
And imagine what will happen......................


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s a public holiday.
> 
> originally named because the banks were closed! We just hung onto it as a name here in the UK. We have 8 public holidays here in England (Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland have their own variations): New Year’s Day, Good Friday, Easter Monday, May Day (first Monday in May), Spring Bank Holiday (last Monday in May), Summer bank holiday (last Monday in August), Christmas Day and Boxing Day.


I like it. We have those too. Some different days then yours but a great name. Especially since most people just carry a little card nowadays.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> And imagine what will happen......................


Point made, I think I‘m going to go and get some cheese bread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

2 points each for @Chefdenoel10 and @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 for making me laugh.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 points each for @Chefdenoel10 and @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 for making me laugh.


Yay! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> For a moment I thought Chubbs had said that today and I got scared. I though oh no, Chubbs is back! But then I saw the date and phewwwww. We’re still good. ? Just kidding @Chubbs the tegu wherever you are we would very much like you to come back. Cough cough cough cough. ??


Yea some of us end up snorting... just saying...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Yea some of us end up snorting... just saying...


I’ll include myself in that category


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just got home from Animal Eye Care of Richmond. Our chow Arabella got a double eye tuck to keep her eyelashes from rubbing her eye! I can see her eyes again! Dr. Michael Blair is an unbelievable animal eye surgeon!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!



Hey!!!!!!????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 2 points each for @Chefdenoel10 and @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 for making me laugh.



?????????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just got home from Animal Eye Care of Richmond. Our chow Arabella got a double eye tuck to keep her eyelashes from rubbing her eye! I can see her eyes again! Dr. Michael Blair is an unbelievable animal eye surgeon!


That’s great! Arabella is so cute!


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yes @Tidgy's Dad you must know how terrible spell check is. When we want to write she, it comes up with he. Curse you spell check! (It’s all spell check’s fault)


Yea spell check is nasty! Every time I write s/he it thinks I don't know what I'm doing... and I don't but it's better than being in trooouuuble.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just got home from Animal Eye Care of Richmond. Our chow Arabella got a double eye tuck to keep her eyelashes from rubbing her eye! I can see her eyes again! Dr. Michael Blair is an unbelievable animal eye surgeon!



What a beautiful dog!!! Wow!!!
Glad to HEAR she can SEE again.
Bless her little heart


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well I’ll be ?


Isn't that to much like the old saying..."caught like a rat in a trap"???


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> All ya really need is antifreeze, or after he's fast asleep (the creep), fill a syringe with draino, inject it into his jugular just sayin for a friend





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you okay, Maggie?
> Last we heard you were feeling unwell and had then been savaged by a sully.


I am as fine as wine, everything is right in my world...and only I , (me luv), knows where the body is buried


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I am as fine as wine, everything is right in my world...and only I , (me luv), knows where the body is buried


Buried bodies would be archaeology.
I'm a palaeontologist so the location of buried modern hominids is not in my sphere of interest.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just got home from Animal Eye Care of Richmond. Our chow Arabella got a double eye tuck to keep her eyelashes from rubbing her eye! I can see her eyes again! Dr. Michael Blair is an unbelievable animal eye surgeon!


Wow good for her! She'll be so much happier. I love the personality of Chows even with their so called bad reputation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'd like to say how delighted I am that this thread always gets stronger and stronger when I am on one of my, erm, sabbaticals. 
Thanks to everyone who loves it here and contributes to this thread.  
It's was great last month to come back and catch up with old friends and meet and learn about new ones. 
But the points are in for August.
@Chubbs the tegu @Blackdog1714 @Pistachio's Pamperer @ZEROPILOT @Moozillion @Toddrickfl1 @meech008 @KarenSoCal @jaizei @Tanyabobanya 
Thanks for your contributions, but please try to post a bit more, I don't not see enough of you in here. 
Some of you I'd like to know better, the others I miss seeing you around the Cold place.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I find it hard to keep up with the banter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The rest of you Roommates all scored a good few points.
And / or Minus points. 
Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! / Boooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So, who gets the medals and who gets the coveted Wooden Spork?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I find it hard to keep up with the banter.


Me too. 
Hi, Ed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me too.
> Hi, Ed.


Hello, Adam.
I simply don't have much interesting to talk about.
Since my retirement, my life has become uneventful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam.
> I simply don't have much interesting to talk about.
> Since my retirement, my life has become uneventful.


Since lockdown, so's mine. 
Prepping fossils all day long has been driving me crazy.
Crazier. 
Get your spud cannon out and shoot those raccoons / rats.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Wow good for her! She'll be so much happier. I love the personality of Chows even with their so called bad reputation.☺


She was almost kidnapped by the vet tech cause she was so sweet! What dog licks you when you are putting in an IV!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Since lockdown, so's mine.
> Prepping fossils all day long has been driving me crazy.
> Crazier.
> Get your spud cannon out and shoot those raccoons / rats.


I gave it to a neighbor that has kids.
I've been ripping out the shrubs and bushes around the house. But have no real plan at what I'm going to replace them with.
I've also done a lot of preventative maintenance on our vehicles.
Belts, hoses, gaskets.
All very boring.
Today is Sukis birthday. So I had that.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

ZEROPILOT said:


> I find it hard to keep up with the banter.


Me too, I don’t look for a night and there’s 20 more pages to read through.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I gave it to a neighbor that has kids.
> I've been ripping out the shrubs and bushes around the house. But have no real plan at what I'm going to replace them with.
> I've also done a lot of preventative maintenance on our vehicles.
> Belts, hoses, gaskets.
> All very boring.
> Today is Sukis birthday. So I had that.







SUKI !
But, yeah, belts, gaskets, hoses etc. are not going to have me dancing on the table.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

ZEROPILOT said:


> I gave it to a neighbor that has kids.
> I've been ripping out the shrubs and bushes around the house. But have no real plan at what I'm going to replace them with.
> I've also done a lot of preventative maintenance on our vehicles.
> Belts, hoses, gaskets.
> All very boring.
> Today is Sukis birthday. So I had that.


Tell Suki happy birthday for me!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tell Suki happy birthday for me!


She said thanks


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

She has such a cute little face ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've spent a lot more time on FACEBOOK than usual.
It's very wise that the TFO doesn't allow political posts.
They have turned some other sites into a war zone.
Enough said....or this will also become political


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> She was almost kidnapped by the vet tech cause she was so sweet! What dog licks you when you are putting in an IV!


I totally understand. Chows are so neat. They're as smart as a child. I had one. People make the mistake of raising them like any other dog. She knew they were going to fix her eyes and said thanks with kisses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've spent a lot more time on FACEBOOK than usual.
> It's very wise that the TFO doesn't allow political posts.
> They have turned some other sites into a war zone.
> Enough said....or this will also become political


VOTE TIDGY ! ! ! !


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've spent a lot more time on FACEBOOK than usual.
> It's very wise that the TFO doesn't allow political posts.
> They have turned some other sites into a war zone.
> Enough said....or this will also become political


Yes. I love it here. Happy birthday Suki ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

In third place for August with 31 points is ............................

Carol @CarolM 
Wear your bronze medal with pride.


Thanks for everything.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me too, I don’t look for a night and there’s 20 more pages to read through.


I've decided to just say aloha at this point. I try to take up where I left off but if I don't take a screenshot of a good recipe it's gone... unless I can talk someone into posting it again.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

ZEROPILOT said:


> She said thanks



Oooooohhhhh! How cute! 
Suki Happy Birthday!?????
Maybe she could get a very BIG bone and bury it in one of the holes you made in the yard??? Well....
You said you didn’t know what to put there.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for August with 31 points is ............................
> 
> Carol @CarolM
> Wear your bronze medal with pride.
> View attachment 305047
> 
> Thanks for everything.


Who’s first, me??? ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Even I highly doubt it.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for August with 31 points is ............................
> 
> Carol @CarolM
> Wear your bronze medal with pride.
> View attachment 305047
> 
> Thanks for everything.



Congrats CarolM!!!!!!
Way to go!!!!
You did good!!!!!
Woo Hoo!!!!!
???????????????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oooooohhhhh! How cute!
> Suki Happy Birthday!?????
> Maybe she could get a very BIG bone and bury it in one of the holes you made in the yard??? Well....
> You said you didn’t know what to put there.?


She's 3 pounds
It wouldn't need to be a very big bone


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for August with 31 points is ............................
> 
> Carol @CarolM
> Wear your bronze medal with pride.
> View attachment 305047
> 
> Thanks for everything.


Congrats Carol! 31 points, that’s more then I’ll ever get ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's 3 pounds
> It wouldn't need to be a very big bone


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Congrats Carol! 31 points, that’s more then I’ll ever get ?



Don’t worry . 
in OUR club you will get 32 points! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I love it!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Don’t worry .
> in OUR club you will get 32 points! ?


Just remember, Tidgy’s Dad said something along these lines, “Sure you can make your own rules, but you can imagine what will happen....“ ?? But your still amazing for those points ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That'd scare the Hell out of her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Who’s first, me??? ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


What? Am I like -3 points? That would actually be pretty good. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> What? Am I like -3 points? That would actually be pretty good. ?


-1 for asking.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -1 for asking.


Once again, I should’ve kept my mouth shut. Sighhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> What? Am I like -3 points? That would actually be pretty good. ?


You scored 13.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

How many points does Chubbs have? ? I’m guessing zero since he hasn’t been here this month. Ha! I’m ahead of him!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You scored 13.


Really!!! Wow, my guess is tomorrow it will be -13


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> How many points does Chubbs have? ? I’m guessing zero since he hasn’t been here this month. Ha! I’m ahead of him!


-2 for asking. 
Chubbs scored 2.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Really!!! Wow, my guess is tomorrow it will be -13


For this new month it would seem to be rapidly heading that way.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For this new month it would seem to be rapidly heading that way.


I have to agree


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -2 for asking.
> Chubbs scored 2.


I had a sneaking suspicion that this would happen if I asked. Well, it was worth it. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is very much looking forward to the visit!
> View attachment 305016


The little minx!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> The little minx!


Point!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

The little minx! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just got home from Animal Eye Care of Richmond. Our chow Arabella got a double eye tuck to keep her eyelashes from rubbing her eye! I can see her eyes again! Dr. Michael Blair is an unbelievable animal eye surgeon!


Speedy recovery vibes to Arabella. ( luv her name)


----------



## EllieMay

ZEROPILOT said:


> I gave it to a neighbor that has kids.
> I've been ripping out the shrubs and bushes around the house. But have no real plan at what I'm going to replace them with.
> I've also done a lot of preventative maintenance on our vehicles.
> Belts, hoses, gaskets.
> All very boring.
> Today is Sukis birthday. So I had that.


Happy Birthday Suki! I hope you got your favorite treat;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for August with 31 points is ............................
> 
> Carol @CarolM
> Wear your bronze medal with pride.
> View attachment 305047
> 
> Thanks for everything.



Congratulations Carol!!!! Can I wear Your medal one day???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well I’d better retire for the night before I get into more trouble. See you all tomorrow CDR family! ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well I’d better retire for the night before I get into more trouble. See you all tomorrow CDR family! ???


Nos da.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Congratulations Carol!!!! Can I wear Your medal one day???


I don't think you'll need to. 
With 32 points, you came second. 


Well done, jolly good show.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Birthday, Suki!!



​


----------



## EllieMay

Time for me to say good night my friends..there’s supposed to be rain on the tin roof tonight so I’m having a party behind my eyelids sweet dreams!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Time for me to say good night my friends..there’s supposed to be rain on the tin roof tonight so I’m having a party behind my eyelids sweet dreams!!!


Nos da, Heather.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think you'll need to.
> With 32 points, you came second.
> View attachment 305063
> 
> Well done, jolly good show.


Hey hey heyyyyy!! I was going to borrow hers to award myself for most enthusiastic celebrator... but now I’ve got my own so I can double celebrate... guess I’ll need to borrow the gold ?


----------



## EllieMay

Thank


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Heather.



Thank Ye O dark lord!

*blushes terribly as I completely screw up the curtsy*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Thank
> 
> Thank Ye O dark lord!
> 
> *blushes terribly as I completely screw up the curtsy*


I don't get capital letters?
-1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And on that note, I'm off for a kip. 
And then, in a few hours I'll have a kipper. 
Nos da, Roommates.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Not the Paraguayan armadillo community! Lesson learned, don’t argue with someone who makes the rules in this cold, dark, place. ?


I say argue. Argumentation is an excellent skill that one must hone. I practice quite often.
Points are harmless. I should know cuz I’m probably in the negative. But I do like cheese. That should get me a couple points and if it gets me negative points I still get the cheese so I really don’t care.???????????????????????


----------



## Lokkje

I decided to send gene testing for Mookie to find out what kind of a dog she is. I went to do her swab and it’s so embarrassing because she got really panicky about it and I ended up having to pick it up with my fingers. I sent it anyway and now I’m thinking it will come back saying it’s a Scandinavian American human instead of saying that it’s something like a pointer or a border collie. She really wasn’t into this stuff a swab in your mouth thing. She’s snoring next to me right now but she still terrified of everyone except me. If anybody has any great ideas about having a terrified dog get brave I’d love to hear them.
Here’s my cow/chicken/coward dog.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought that was weird too!!!
> Why are people so fascinated on how many it takes to kill someone???
> Ok...we better watch the news every night from now on... There is bound to be a story ....” wife poison husband could not take his cheating ways.... “
> Back in MY day the wives would just add bleach or cyanid to the husbands drink for a couple of days.. then poof!!!!
> That’s how these crime shows all started up??? ?


I wonder how the husbands did not smell the bleach in their drink?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning from sunny Devon where the weather has ignored the forcast and remained bright and sunny. Not terribly warm, but who cares!
> 
> Today JoesDad and I celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary. We spent today out at a coastal nature reserve where we spotted harbour porpoises as we had our picnic on a cliff top.
> 
> They were impossible to photograph, so you will just have to enjoy the view instead
> View attachment 304989
> View attachment 304990
> View attachment 304991
> View attachment 304992
> 
> Tonight we have a table booked in a restaurant for the four of us where I am guessing we might drink a glass or two of something fizzy  ??


Happy happy 30th.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grab an armadillo and sit down for a chat.
> Would you like a coffee?


Don't do it, I tell you.....Don't do it.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And on that note, I'm off for a kip.
> And then, in a few hours I'll have a kipper.
> Nos da, Roommates.


Yum! Kipper and eggs. Delectable.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I LOVE your armadillo!!!
> So cool!!!
> That being said......
> Are you gonna help me out here???
> Tidgys dad never wants to give me points!?
> I try and I tee but I can’t help what spell check wants to say???!
> She is her own woman after all.... ?


Yeah and woman are just sooooooo FICKLE!


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yes @Tidgy's Dad you must know how terrible spell check is. When we want to write she, it comes up with he. Curse you spell check! (It’s all spell check’s fault)


By your reasoning that should have read as: When we want to write he, it comes up with she. .... Just saying. ??


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> SSSSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!
> Don’t tell him that or he’ll give you minus points to!!!!!!
> I am trying to help you!
> How is your coffee??
> and you clotted cream biscuits or whatever they were?
> molded?? Or delisioso???


Expensive.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's where you're wrong.
> Though you may have nicked a random picture off the web, by an amazing coincidence, that's Brian, one of our Cold Dark Room resident armadillos.


I have never not seen him in here before. I always thought Brian was a snail? Or is that Ermintrude?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Told you!!!!!! ????????
> I am so sorry to drag you into my world of spinning -points...
> you should wander off to find the spotted leopard and leprechaun somewhere in here??? Maybe they can help you regain your points ....?


Oh no they won't. They more than likely will steal more points away from you. The snow leopard will want carrots which will cost you points and the Leprechaun will just steal them. So be careful.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What a beautiful dog!!! Wow!!!
> Glad to HEAR she can SEE again.
> Bless her little heart


Don't bring her into the CDR as she will be upset due to her not being able to see again.


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> I gave it to a neighbor that has kids.
> I've been ripping out the shrubs and bushes around the house. But have no real plan at what I'm going to replace them with.
> I've also done a lot of preventative maintenance on our vehicles.
> Belts, hoses, gaskets.
> All very boring.
> Today is Sukis birthday. So I had that.


A very Happy Birthday Suki.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In third place for August with 31 points is ............................
> 
> Carol @CarolM
> Wear your bronze medal with pride.
> View attachment 305047
> 
> Thanks for everything.


Awwweee. Thank you. I am so honoured.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Congrats CarolM!!!!!!
> Way to go!!!!
> You did good!!!!!
> Woo Hoo!!!!!
> ???????????????


I humbly Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Congrats Carol! 31 points, that’s more then I’ll ever get ?


Thank you very much. But am sure you can surprise yourself.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Congratulations Carol!!!! Can I wear Your medal one day???


If the Cold Dark Lord allows it. Then sure. And thank you. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't think you'll need to.
> With 32 points, you came second.
> View attachment 305063
> 
> Well done, jolly good show.


Well done. Heather. You deserve it. ????


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I decided to send gene testing for Mookie to find out what kind of a dog she is. I went to do her swab and it’s so embarrassing because she got really panicky about it and I ended up having to pick it up with my fingers. I sent it anyway and now I’m thinking it will come back saying it’s a Scandinavian American human instead of saying that it’s something like a pointer or a border collie. She really wasn’t into this stuff a swab in your mouth thing. She’s snoring next to me right now but she still terrified of everyone except me. If anybody has any great ideas about having a terrified dog get brave I’d love to hear them.
> Here’s my cow/chicken/coward dog.


Oh shame. It is a huge compliment that she only likes you. Take it for what it is.?


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up again. Booo. I was so enjoying all the back and forth banter. And as the Dark Lord likes to do he has left us in suspense again while we wait for the announcement of who came first and gets the gold medal.

We have rain again. So yayyyy my jojo tank is getting nicely filled. I need to order the white cement and paint today so that I can finish my garden projects over the weekend. As it is time that they all were completed. So I can start on the next lot of things.

I forgot to wish everybody Happy spring day yesterday. Although for you guys I need to wish you Happy Autumn. ?

Maybe Adam still gets the Happy spring day or are you also going into autumn?

I should have put some fertilizer down on my lawn yesterday so that the rain could wash it all in nicely. Oh well I will have to do it tonight and just water the garden some more.

Why is it that people always raise their prices for whatever the reason was but then never lower them once the reason has gone? For instance our water prices were raised and we were charged a new monthly fee for the drought. Now that the dams are full again and we are receiving rain for quite a while now. They have lifted the restrictions but haven't lowered the prices. So in essence you cannot afford to use as much water as you like and would still need to use water as if you are on restrictions. Unless.of course you are rich and can afford the water bill. It is so annoying. Even during this crisis people are raising prices and I feel so sorry for those people who have lost their jobs. As it is now even harder for them to afford the things that they need. 

Well that is my complaint over for the day. I hope everyone has an awesome day.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I decided to send gene testing for Mookie to find out what kind of a dog she is. I went to do her swab and it’s so embarrassing because she got really panicky about it and I ended up having to pick it up with my fingers. I sent it anyway and now I’m thinking it will come back saying it’s a Scandinavian American human instead of saying that it’s something like a pointer or a border collie. She really wasn’t into this stuff a swab in your mouth thing. She’s snoring next to me right now but she still terrified of everyone except me. If anybody has any great ideas about having a terrified dog get brave I’d love to hear them.
> Here’s my cow/chicken/coward dog.


Lol ! That’s funny about the dna.. I’ll be anxious to hear results.
RIGSY is like that! She’s scared of A LOT! But not me;-) I think they just learn after being shown ( again and again and again) When it’s just me and her time, she’s really out going and-she engages other dogs and things in play more every day.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All!


Top of the mornin to ya!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All!



Good Morning! Yucky humid wet dark overcast start to our morning. But, the HUMMINGBIRDS are so active! At least 5 or 6 dining on our porch. With shortening daylight now, ive heard that the hummers are now slowly migrating south. We might be seeing so many here now that were in up state NY or Canada during Summer. Now, here stopping by for nectar & hanging about until it cools off.


----------



## CarolM

And Just because I can:


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> By your reasoning that should have read as: When we want to write he, it comes up with she. .... Just saying. ??


Maybe that’s why I lost points, ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Maybe that’s why I lost points, ?


Yeah correcting the moderator always goes over well! ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah correcting the moderator always goes over well! ??


Oh I didn’t plan to correct him, I’ll just secretly steal someone’s metal, that’s a much safer way. Just kidding, you both deserve those. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roomates! 
Today is World Coconut Day.
Hmmm.
No coconuts, I've eaten all the coco coir and only have Tidgy's baked bean substrate left.
What to do?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Don't do it, I tell you.....Don't do it.


Too late!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I have never not seen him in here before. I always thought Brian was a snail? Or is that Ermintrude?


Brian the Snail was in the Magic Roundabout as was Ermintrude the Cow. 
But they're fictional. I think. 
Our Brian is real. 
But sometimes goes by the name Gladys which is why you may be confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank you very much. But am sure you can surprise yourself.


It would be one heck of a surprise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. Booo. I was so enjoying all the back and forth banter. And as the Dark Lord likes to do he has left us in suspense again while we wait for the announcement of who came first and gets the gold medal.
> 
> We have rain again.
> Maybe Adam still gets the Happy spring day or are you also going into autumn?


We are going into Autumn here. 
Have a lovely Spring. 
Glad you got a bit of rain, please send it our way when you're done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And Just because I can:
> 
> View attachment 305070
> 
> 
> View attachment 305071


Bleuch!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would be one heck of a surprise.


Yep, on that we can both agree on. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah correcting the moderator always goes over well! ??


Even though my birthday is in September, I am not a moderator or any sort of mod con 
I am the Dark Lord, at least Wednesday to Sunday with some Monday morning overtime on occasion.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Wednesday everyone, half way through the week!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Even though my birthday is in September, I am not a moderator or any sort of mod con
> I am the Dark Lord, at least Wednesday to Sunday with some Monday morning overtime on occasion.


The 22nd of September is your birthday, correct?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I say argue. Argumentation is an excellent skill that one must hone. I practice quite often.
> Points are harmless. I should know cuz I’m probably in the negative. But I do like cheese. That should get me a couple points and if it gets me negative points I still get the cheese so I really don’t care.???????????????????????


Good. 
Because you are now the proud owner of August's Wooden Spork. 


Use it well, Padawan.
-15, most impressive.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The 22nd of September is your birthday, correct?


Not correct. 
It's the 22nd, the 23rd and the 24th of September.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not correct.
> It's the 22nd, the 23rd and the 24th of September.


I stand corrected, and I will bet that the Dark Lord has three days of utter nonsense (another word for fun) on those 3 days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I stand corrected, and I will bet that the Dark Lord has three days of utter nonsense (another word for fun) on those 3 days.


Of course, not. 
Three days of classical literature, evolutionary theory and witty repartee. 
Hmmmm.
No, you're right, two points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Ahhh I remember now... and there was quite a row with the meerkats at one time too!





EVIL ! ! ! !


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are going into Autumn here.
> Have a lovely Spring.
> Glad you got a bit of rain, please send it our way when you're done.


I love Autumn, the only downside is that the tortoises have to spend more time in their indoor enclosures. And I have to spend more money on food, and light fixtures. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Yum! Kipper and eggs. Delectable.


Bleuch to the slimy white bit in eggs. ?


----------



## JoesMum

[


CarolM said:


> And Just because I can:
> 
> View attachment 305070


These are harvest mice. Absolutely minute. We get them in the UK. They nest in wheat fields and long grass .


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.

It‘s a ruin now, but we enjoyed exploring it and then went for a walk in the woodland around the castle.









This helped to build up an appetite for a traditional Devonshire cream tea. I had to lift this photo from their website because I forgot to take one before we tucked into scones, jam and clotted cream accompanied by a pot of tea.



The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone, half way through the week!


It’s inconceivable!!!! (Yet here we are) ???


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 305077
> 
> EVIL ! ! ! !


INCONCEIVABLE!!! hmmm..... one might think I’ve watched “the princess bride” lately!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.
> 
> The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.


Lovely scenery, that's beautiful. I've not been there 
And I do miss cream teas.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.
> 
> It‘s a ruin now, but we enjoyed exploring it and then went for a walk in the woodland around the castle.
> View attachment 305080
> 
> View attachment 305081
> 
> View attachment 305082
> 
> View attachment 305083
> 
> 
> This helped to build up an appetite for a traditional Devonshire cream tea. I had to lift this photo from their website because I forgot to take one before we tucked into scones, jam and clotted cream accompanied by a pot of tea.
> View attachment 305079
> 
> 
> The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.


I love all the moss growing on the walls of the castle, it makes it look so mystical. The trees are so pretty there. And of course, I couldn’t say no to the tea! ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roomates!
> Today is World Coconut Day.
> Hmmm.
> No coconuts, I've eaten all the coco coir and only have Tidgy's baked bean substrate left.
> What to do?


I have been looking for whole coconuts but alas also cannot find any. Where have they all gone?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.
> 
> It‘s a ruin now, but we enjoyed exploring it and then went for a walk in the woodland around the castle.
> View attachment 305080
> 
> View attachment 305081
> 
> View attachment 305082
> 
> View attachment 305083
> 
> 
> This helped to build up an appetite for a traditional Devonshire cream tea. I had to lift this photo from their website because I forgot to take one before we tucked into scones, jam and clotted cream accompanied by a pot of tea.
> View attachment 305079
> 
> 
> The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.


You're giving me a twinge of homesickness for that side of the pond, you know...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely scenery, that's beautiful. I've not been there
> And I do miss cream teas.


Me too...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roomates!
> Today is World Coconut Day.
> Hmmm.
> No coconuts, I've eaten all the coco coir and only have Tidgy's baked bean substrate left.
> What to do?


I made coconut pie not too long ago, sadly there’s none left for world coconut day. That’s what happens when you have 3 kids and a husband who take it all before you can get a piece. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late!
> View attachment 305075


I know. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brian the Snail was in the Magic Roundabout as was Ermintrude the Cow.
> But they're fictional. I think.
> Our Brian is real.
> But sometimes goes by the name Gladys which is why you may be confused.


Confucius says don't tangle with The Dark Lord.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are going into Autumn here.
> Have a lovely Spring.
> Glad you got a bit of rain, please send it our way when you're done.


I will see what I can do.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

You know, The Dark Lord hasn’t told us who won first place in August. I’m curious... is it me? Nope, I can come to that conclusion all by myself. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I love all the moss growing on the walls of the castle, it makes it look so mystical. The trees are so pretty there. And of course, I couldn’t say no to the tea! ?


Th moss, ferns and other plants growing on the walls were fascinating. And it really did make it look mystical! My daughter is an ecologist and was really enjoying herself identifying everything she saw; there’s quite a special damp climate, that clearly freezes infrequently, there to create such diversity.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone, half way through the week!


Happy hump day back at ya.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not correct.
> It's the 22nd, the 23rd and the 24th of September.


I thought you celebrate it for a week.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I thought you celebrate it for a week.


Actually I’m surprised he doesn’t celebrate it for a month.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> [
> 
> These are harvest mice. Absolutely minute. We get them in the UK. They nest in wheat fields and long grass .


Oh i just thought they were babies and looked so cute. Certainly nice to know.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.
> 
> It‘s a ruin now, but we enjoyed exploring it and then went for a walk in the woodland around the castle.
> View attachment 305080
> 
> View attachment 305081
> 
> View attachment 305082
> 
> View attachment 305083
> 
> 
> This helped to build up an appetite for a traditional Devonshire cream tea. I had to lift this photo from their website because I forgot to take one before we tucked into scones, jam and clotted cream accompanied by a pot of tea.
> View attachment 305079
> 
> 
> The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.


Ooohh. That looks so delicious. I feel like some scones now. I think my eldest sister has visit that castle.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Actually I’m surprised he doesn’t celebrate it for a month.


A week would be more than enough for me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have been looking for whole coconuts but alas also cannot find any. Where have they all gone?


Made into coir for torties, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I thought you celebrate it for a week.


Cutbacks.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh i just thought they were babies and looked so cute. Certainly nice to know.


They’re about one third of the size of a house mouse and have prehensile tails so they can hang on to the wheat with it as they move around the tops of it. They are completely adorable


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> They’re about one third of the size of a house mouse and have prehensile tails so they can hang on to the wheat with it as they move around the tops of it. They are completely adorable


They are so cute!!! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just got home from Animal Eye Care of Richmond. Our chow Arabella got a double eye tuck to keep her eyelashes from rubbing her eye! I can see her eyes again! Dr. Michael Blair is an unbelievable animal eye surgeon!


Great news. 
Gotta love Arabella.  
And being able to see is pretty good.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Just now I saw a squirrel take off with one of the only apples on our apple trees. What a little minx! We haven’t had much this year, I usually have enough to make at least 3 apple pies. The bad thing is what the squirrels don’t get, the birds do. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the winner of the Gold Medal for August is............
Drum roll........................

What's a drum roll? Bread shape like a drum, I suppose.
Yum.

Anyway, it's Cathie @Cathie G with a whopping 51 points.


I think she must have cheated.

Congratulations, Cathie, you obviously said enough nice things about me to win the month.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner of the Gold Medal for August is............
> Drum roll........................
> 
> What a drum roll? Bread shape like a drum, I suppose.
> Yum.
> 
> Anyway, it's Cathie @Cathie G with a whopping 51 points.
> View attachment 305089
> 
> I think she must have cheated.
> 
> Congratulations, Cathie, you obviously said enough nice things about me to win the month.
> View attachment 305090


@Cathie G congratulations! You’ve earned it! 51 points, wowza, that’s pretty good. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Now, Cold Dark Room Agents. 
Everyone who has posted this month now has a Mission to accomplish. 
Can you spot who is up to what? 
Good luck!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anybody else who wants to play, please tell me, and i'll be happy to give you a Mission.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, Cold Dark Room Agents.
> Everyone who has posted this month now has a Mission to accomplish.
> Can you spot who is up to what?
> Good luck!


?? ?️‍?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.
> 
> It‘s a ruin now, but we enjoyed exploring it and then went for a walk in the woodland around the castle.
> View attachment 305080
> 
> View attachment 305081
> 
> View attachment 305082
> 
> View attachment 305083
> 
> 
> This helped to build up an appetite for a traditional Devonshire cream tea. I had to lift this photo from their website because I forgot to take one before we tucked into scones, jam and clotted cream accompanied by a pot of tea.
> View attachment 305079
> 
> 
> The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.


Mesmerizing! I’m would have loved to tag along on that trip. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still hot and muggy. Maybe rain too. 

Wednesday


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Buried bodies would be archaeology.
> I'm a palaeontologist so the location of buried modern hominids is not in my sphere of interest.
> View attachment 305030


My DIL, is the same, sorta, she runs the bone department at OSU, Native American bones, and she'd be real mad right now if I'm not quite such just how important she is, or thinks she is.


Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd like to say how delighted I am that this thread always gets stronger and stronger when I am on one of my, erm, sabbaticals.
> Thanks to everyone who loves it here and contributes to this thread.
> It's was great last month to come back and catch up with old friends and meet and learn about new ones.
> But the points are in for August.
> @Chubbs the tegu @Blackdog1714 @Pistachio's Pamperer @ZEROPILOT @Moozillion @Toddrickfl1 @meech008 @KarenSoCal @jaizei @Tanyabobanya
> Thanks for your contributions, but please try to post a bit more, I don't not see enough of you in here.
> Some of you I'd like to know better, the others I miss seeing you around the Cold place.


@maggie3fan???


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Made into coir for torties, I expect.


Good point


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We are going into Autumn here.
> Have a lovely Spring.
> Glad you got a bit of rain, please send it our way when you're done.


I can certainly send you some! I finally got a couple hours in the saddle while it was cool and got Rained out ?. It’s superfluous here! After Laura came through, everything was sufficiently watered... then the light rain and sporadic showers and everything was saturated... now it’s in our forecast daily the rest of the week! Me thinks we’ll be swimming! And to top it all off, I had to spend one of my free hours cleaning and oiling my saddle!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I can certainly send you some! I finally got a couple hours in the saddle while it was cool and got Rained out ?. It’s superfluous here! After Laura came through, everything was sufficiently watered... then the light rain and sporadic showers and everything was saturated... now it’s in our forecast daily the rest of the week! Me thinks we’ll be swimming! And to top it all off, I had to spend one of my free hours cleaning and oiling my saddle!!!!


? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd like to say how delighted I am that this thread always gets stronger and stronger when I am on one of my, erm, sabbaticals.
> Thanks to everyone who loves it here and contributes to this thread.
> It's was great last month to come back and catch up with old friends and meet and learn about new ones.
> But the points are in for August.
> @Chubbs the tegu @Blackdog1714 @Pistachio's Pamperer @ZEROPILOT @Moozillion @Toddrickfl1 @meech008 @KarenSoCal @jaizei @Tanyabobanya
> Thanks for your contributions, but please try to post a bit more, I don't not see enough of you in here.
> Some of you I'd like to know better, the others I miss seeing you around the Cold place.


But we haven't heard from Chubbs since Aug 2nd. Now I know things change and people change, but frankly I thought there was genuine affection happening there. Besides he wouldn't be who he was without me. I was the Laurel to his Hardy. I actually do kinda wonder about him


maggie3fan said:


> My DIL, is the same, sorta, she runs the bone department at OSU, Native American bones, and she'd be real mad right now if I'm not quite such just how important she is, or thinks she is.
> 
> @maggie3fan???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I can certainly send you some! I finally got a couple hours in the saddle while it was cool and got Rained out ?. It’s superfluous here! After Laura came through, everything was sufficiently watered... then the light rain and sporadic showers and everything was saturated... now it’s in our forecast daily the rest of the week! Me thinks we’ll be swimming! And to top it all off, I had to spend one of my free hours cleaning and oiling my saddle!!!!


We haven’t had any rain here, I’ve been riding every day. Well, not really the kids ride and I scoop poop. I’m trying to get it all done now before it does rain, it’s so heavy when it’s wet.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Just now I saw a squirrel take off with one of the only apples on our apple trees. What a little minx! We haven’t had much this year, I usually have enough to make at least 3 apple pies. The bad thing is what the squirrels don’t get, the birds do. ?


I know EXACTLY how you feel! I have a gorgeous fig tree that produces an exponential amount of figs... only I never get to harvest any because the squirrels get them all just before they are fully ripe... I don’t know how to deter the little bastards!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me too, I don’t look for a night and there’s 20 more pages to read through.


But...notice it's a fairly strong core group and some floaters


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> But...notice it's a fairly strong core group and some floaters


That’s very true, I’ve noticed there are a few people who come around from time to time.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel! I have a gorgeous fig tree that produces and exponential amount of figs... only I never get to harvest any because the squirrels get them all just before they are fully ripe... I don’t know how to deter the little bastards!


?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner of the Gold Medal for August is............
> Drum roll........................
> 
> What's a drum roll? Bread shape like a drum, I suppose.
> Yum.
> 
> Anyway, it's Cathie @Cathie G with a whopping 51 points.
> View attachment 305089
> 
> I think she must have cheated.
> 
> Congratulations, Cathie, you obviously said enough nice things about me to win the month.
> View attachment 305090


Yesss! I can finally borrow the Gold!!! Congratulations Cathie!!! I need you to know that I have been celebrating in exponential amounts.. I’m so excited that medalS are being awarded here in the dark that I’m just beside myself.. and I’m so proud of the group that we have become in this cold place.. so I just know that you will share with me.;-)))). the thought of not getting to wear all three medals is now just inconceivable !!?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Still hot and muggy. Maybe rain too.
> 
> Wednesday
> View attachment 305098


Not really sure what that is????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Not really sure what that is????


That’s what I thought...


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Cathie G congratulations! You’ve earned it! 51 points, wowza, that’s pretty good. ?


How long does it take to loose all those points??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> How long does it take to loose all those points??


For me, 3 days, maybe 1


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We haven’t had any rain here, I’ve been riding every day. Well, not really the kids ride and I scoop poop. I’m trying to get it all done now before it does rain, it’s so heavy when it’s wet.


The joys of being in the country!! Lol.. the only poop I scoop is in the stall or the tortoise box... and sometimes, I think that I have kids for that ??. The tortoise boxes generally have way more than the stall.. it’s an exponential amount of poop!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner of the Gold Medal for August is............
> Drum roll........................
> 
> What's a drum roll? Bread shape like a drum, I suppose.
> Yum.
> 
> Anyway, it's Cathie @Cathie G with a whopping 51 points.
> View attachment 305089
> 
> I think she must have cheated.
> 
> Congratulations, Cathie, you obviously said enough nice things about me to win the month.
> View attachment 305090


A very well deserved congratulations. Well done Cathie. You are a star. With a Gold Medal. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> The joys of being in the country!! Lol.. the only poop I scoop is in the stall or the tortoise box... and sometimes, I think that I have kids for that ??. The tortoise boxes generally have way more than the stall.. it’s an exponential amount of poop!


You are lucky. I try to get the kids to do it, they help sometimes but usually they just want to groom the horses, and ride.


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Adam.
> I simply don't have much interesting to talk about.
> Since my retirement, my life has become uneventful.


How is Wild Child and the rescue you brought in?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You are lucky. I try to get the kids to do it, they help sometimes but usually they just want to groom the horses, and ride.


When I say kids, I really just mean my son ? The girls are lazy and too caught up in teen aging ( if that’s even a word) .. Jayden offers to help me with any chore... ESPECIALLY if it involves the animals!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> When I say kids, I really just mean my son ? The girls are lazy and too caught up in teen aging ( if that’s even a word) .. Jayden offers to help me with any chore... ESPECIALLY if it involves the animals!


I have 3 girls, they all love scooping poop because the horses are usually in there with them, but they love riding more. So, me and hubby usually are the poop scoopers.


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> That'd scare the Hell out of her.


STOP!!! Why don't I ever freakin know what you all are talking about?? I know how to use a computer, just now with Golden greek tortoise was the first thing I understood


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> ?


bb gun


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can certainly send you some! I finally got a couple hours in the saddle while it was cool and got Rained out ?. It’s superfluous here! After Laura came through, everything was sufficiently watered... then the light rain and sporadic showers and everything was saturated... now it’s in our forecast daily the rest of the week! Me thinks we’ll be swimming! And to top it all off, I had to spend one of my free hours cleaning and oiling my saddle!!!!


I'm sorry.


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've spent a lot more time on FACEBOOK than usual.
> It's very wise that the TFO doesn't allow political posts.
> They have turned some other sites into a war zone.
> Enough said....or this will also become political


I spend way too much time on political news. I need to cut down, but I want to stay informed. If you read my Facebook page you get a idea where I stand 
Hopefully that isn't to political here. That's what I enjoy about TFO. I would also be disappointed if I lost any friends I have found here on TFO.
Let's stick together talking about cheese ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel! I have a gorgeous fig tree that produces an exponential amount of figs... only I never get to harvest any because the squirrels get them all just before they are fully ripe... I don’t know how to deter the little bastards!


Go and pick the figs before the squirrels do and let them ripen off the tree. You gotta beat them at their own game.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Not really sure what that is????


Me too. But I did not want to say anything. ?????


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I decided to send gene testing for Mookie to find out what kind of a dog she is. I went to do her swab and it’s so embarrassing because she got really panicky about it and I ended up having to pick it up with my fingers. I sent it anyway and now I’m thinking it will come back saying it’s a Scandinavian American human instead of saying that it’s something like a pointer or a border collie. She really wasn’t into this stuff a swab in your mouth thing. She’s snoring next to me right now but she still terrified of everyone except me. If anybody has any great ideas about having a terrified dog get brave I’d love to hear them.
> Here’s my cow/chicken/coward dog.


Aww... poor little girl. There's a show on CBS called Lucky Dog on Saturday mornings here in Ohio. He has good ideas but we also have Tom the dog trainer right here on TFO also. He's always helpful too.?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> When I say kids, I really just mean my son ? The girls are lazy and too caught up in teen aging ( if that’s even a word) .. Jayden offers to help me with any chore... ESPECIALLY if it involves the animals!


Jayden is extra special.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I spend way too much time on political news. I need to cut down, but I want to stay informed. If you read my Facebook page you get a idea where I stand
> Hopefully that isn't to political here. That's what I enjoy about TFO. I would also be disappointed if I lost any friends I have found here on TFO.
> Let's stick together talking about cheese ?


Cheese can be a touchy subject too.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is my bedtime. So goodnight sleep tight. And sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Well it is my bedtime. So goodnight sleep tight. And sweet dreams everyone.


Goodnight Carol, see you tomorrow. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Morning! Yucky humid wet dark overcast start to our morning. But, the HUMMINGBIRDS are so active! At least 5 or 6 dining on our porch. With shortening daylight now, ive heard that the hummers are now slowly migrating south. We might be seeing so many here now that were in up state NY or Canada during Summer. Now, here stopping by for nectar & hanging about until it cools off.


Hummurs like Ohio too. We have to stop feeding around now or they'll try to stick around.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Hummurs like Ohio too. We have to stop feeding around now or they'll try to stick around.



Nagh. Too early to stop, I’m sure you have plenty of Autumn flowers that they’ll feed on. They know when to go. Amount of daylight, cooling temps, less of the high-nectar plants.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I love Autumn, the only downside is that the tortoises have to spend more time in their indoor enclosures. And I have to spend more money on food, and light fixtures. ?


I like our Autumn. Sapphire can get out early and stay out most of the day. He can get lots of sun before winter sets in.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still muggy. But storms on the way.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.
> 
> It‘s a ruin now, but we enjoyed exploring it and then went for a walk in the woodland around the castle.
> View attachment 305080
> 
> View attachment 305081
> 
> View attachment 305082
> 
> View attachment 305083
> 
> 
> This helped to build up an appetite for a traditional Devonshire cream tea. I had to lift this photo from their website because I forgot to take one before we tucked into scones, jam and clotted cream accompanied by a pot of tea.
> View attachment 305079
> 
> 
> The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.


I was probably a morbid teen but Henry the eighth was one of my favorite things to read about.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now, Cold Dark Room Agents.
> Everyone who has posted this month now has a Mission to accomplish.
> Can you spot who is up to what?
> Good luck!


I'm so glad you're back! CDR is always on my reading list, but much more fun with you here.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

How long has it been since we've seen @Chubbs the tegu? A month? I'm hoping with the holiday coming up, maybe he'll drop by soon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I was probably a morbid teen but Henry the eighth was one of my favorite things to read about.


He wasn't mine. My surname is a little too close to the chopping block.
I'll keep my head, thanks! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh. Too early to stop, I’m sure you have plenty of Autumn flowers that they’ll feed on. They know when to go. Amount of daylight, cooling temps, less of tge high-nectar plants.


I really don't feed them. I don't have to because I do have Rose of Sharon. I may have remembered the wrong time of year to stop feeding. It's soon though. I've found them in tourpor (probably spelled wrong). It's fun to have a feeder but I'd rather have the flowers they like.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yesss! I can finally borrow the Gold!!! Congratulations Cathie!!! I need you to know that I have been celebrating in exponential amounts.. I’m so excited that medalS are being awarded here in the dark that I’m just beside myself.. and I’m so proud of the group that we have become in this cold place.. so I just know that you will share with me.;-)))). the thought of not getting to wear all three medals is now just inconceivable !!?


Well... with my new mission I somehow feel like a sitting duck.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> How long has it been since we've seen @Chubbs the tegu? A month? I'm hoping with the holiday coming up, maybe he'll drop by soon.


I never thought I’d say this but me too.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> He wasn't mine. My surname is a little too close to the chopping block.
> I'll keep my head, thanks! ?


Is it Marie? She's another favorite.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Is it Marie? She's another favorite.


Nope. And I only include my last name in private conversation around here. 
Otherwise, I can't move around as freely... ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Me too. But I did not want to say anything. ?????


Yea I'm trying to keep my big mouth shut too....oh garsh


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> How long has it been since we've seen @Chubbs the tegu? A month? I'm hoping with the holiday coming up, maybe he'll drop by soon.


I think he was last seen on August 2nd, so exactly a month.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think he was last seen on August 2nd, so exactly a month.


It isn't too long for having started a new job, but we miss him around here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> My DIL, is the same, sorta, she runs the bone department at OSU, Native American bones, and she'd be real mad right now if I'm not quite such just how important she is, or thinks she is.
> 
> @maggie3fan???


No, this means that you scored enough points last month not to be on the naughty step.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> How long does it take to loose all those points??


New month. 
Everyone starts from zero. 
You just lost one. 
For asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> I spend way too much time on political news. I need to cut down, but I want to stay informed. If you read my Facebook page you get a idea where I stand
> Hopefully that isn't to political here. That's what I enjoy about TFO. I would also be disappointed if I lost any friends I have found here on TFO.
> Let's stick together talking about cheese ?


Point!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well it is my bedtime. So goodnight sleep tight. And sweet dreams everyone.


Nos da, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad you're back! CDR is always on my reading list, but much more fun with you here.


Thank you, it's really great to be back. 
It's genuinely fun. 
A bit grovelly, but point!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I really don't feed them. I don't have to because I do have Rose of Sharon. I may have remembered the wrong time of year to stop feeding. It's soon though. I've found them in tourpor (probably spelled wrong). It's fun to have a feeder but I'd rather have the flowers they like.


Torpor.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> How long has it been since we've seen @Chubbs the tegu? A month? I'm hoping with the holiday coming up, maybe he'll drop by soon.


Maybe he's just checking in on TFO now and then. I managed to find Mystic Queen on a thread while she was really ill. I felt better.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> New month.
> Everyone starts from zero.
> You just lost one.
> For asking.


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Maybe he's just checking in on TFO now and then. I managed to find Mystic Queen on a thread while she was really ill. I felt better.


She’s feeling a lot better, we chat once in a while. She told me she‘s just catching up with the things she’s missed.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> She’s feeling a lot better, we chat once in a while. She told me she‘s just catching up with the things she’s missed.


Good good.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> A very well deserved congratulations. Well done Cathie. You are a star. With a Gold Medal. ?


That was a funny looking face.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well it is my bedtime. So goodnight sleep tight. And sweet dreams everyone.


Aloha not see you soon.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ooohh. That looks so delicious. I feel like some scones now. I think my eldest sister has visit that castle.


Me too. And make a fig spread for them. I think I would really like that. It would be like a filled cookie.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> A very well deserved congratulations. Well done Cathie. You are a star. With a Gold Medal. ?


I think he just liked my cheesy dish? with jumbo stuffed shells. They do need semolina flour.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I spend way too much time on political news. I need to cut down, but I want to stay informed. If you read my Facebook page you get a idea where I stand
> Hopefully that isn't to political here. That's what I enjoy about TFO. I would also be disappointed if I lost any friends I have found here on TFO.
> Let's stick together talking about cheese ?


I've been searching for this post and finally found it. We got stuck when we joined this dang place. Now it's forevermore ?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Because you are now the proud owner of August's Wooden Spork.
> View attachment 305076
> 
> Use it well, Padawan.
> -15, most impressive.


Oh my GOODNESS!!!!!!!
I WON!!!
And I get a lusikkahaarukka of my very own...yes!
Thank you COLD DARK LORD. I shall spork pork with it.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not correct.
> It's the 22nd, the 23rd and the 24th of September.


Sorry. Real dark lords Have birthday months. You appear to be a pastel lord.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Sorry. Real dark lords Have birthday months. You appear to be a pastel lord.


Consider yourself sporked haha.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> Because you are now the proud owner of August's Wooden Spork.
> View attachment 305076
> 
> Use it well, Padawan.
> -15, most impressive.


I am finding this virtually quite a handy tool.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Well... with my new mission I somehow feel like a sitting duck.?


You quack me up.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Maybe he's just checking in on TFO now and then. I managed to find Mystic Queen on a thread while she was really ill. I felt better.


There is no way in hell that Chubs would check in on us and not say something. That would be physically impossible for him. He couldn't stand not insulting us. So, cuz I'm an old lady, and all you are younger, didn't you and Chubs exchange phone numbers? Seriou


Cathie G said:


> I think he just liked my cheesy dish? with jumbo stuffed shells. They do need semolina flour.


Too obvious


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> There is no way in hell that Chubs would check in on us and not say something. That would be physically impossible for him. He couldn't stand not insulting us. So, cuz I'm an old lady, and all you are younger, didn't you and Chubs exchange phone numbers? Seriou
> 
> Too obvious


I agree about Jason. He would post if he was looking. I’m getting a bit concerned and unfortunately I don’t know how to reach him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> I agree about Jason. He would post if he was looking. I’m getting a bit concerned and unfortunately I don’t know how to reach him.


I sent him an email with your concerns.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> There is no way in hell that Chubs would check in on us and not say something. That would be physically impossible for him. He couldn't stand not insulting us. So, cuz I'm an old lady, and all you are younger, didn't you and Chubs exchange phone numbers? Seriou
> 
> Too obvious


No we didn't. I'm almost as old as you old lady. I seriously love you more. I'll prove it soon ?


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> I sent him an email with your concerns.


Thank you. I like Chubbs.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> No we didn't. I'm almost as old as you old lady. I seriously love you more. I'll prove it soon ?


And I forgot something. I did say TFO not CDR. I also can't say I love you more cause I love all of the CDR and TFO. So...ur stuck.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Thank you. I like Chubbs.


I really like Chubbs. He makes posting fun. I didn't realize he was starting a new job, so the goes ta show ya. I thought he just went back to the same job. What's he do anyway???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> I really like Chubbs. He makes posting fun. I didn't realize he was starting a new job, so the goes ta show ya. I thought he just went back to the same job. What's he do anyway???


@Chubbs the tegu got a promotion, but it added about 45 minutes each way to his commute.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Chubbs the tegu got a promotion, but it added about 45 minutes each way to his commute.


So what??? That does not mean that Chubs can ignore us, the jerk


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> So what??? That does not mean that Chubs can ignore us, the jerk


Maybe you can drive him to and from work. It'll shave some time off! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you can drive him to and from work. It'll shave some time off! ?


I would indeed give Chubs a virtual ride to work


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well it is my bedtime. So goodnight sleep tight. And sweet dreams everyone.


G’night Carol


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


>


That is really beautiful. With the dogs and the deer. The first person who says where’s my gun I’m going to spork.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I would indeed give Chubs a virtual ride to work


Yeah I bet you would.


----------



## Lokkje

I have got to say, my major award is so amazing. I am now inventing spork as a verb. As in “I’m feeling a bit peckish today so I’ll spork you if you cross me.”


----------



## Lokkje

And by the way I’m slightly concerned that perhaps I should have been disappointed by being the worst point scorer in the CDR. Unfortunately, I consider it a major victory so there you go. It is sporking awesome.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you can drive him to and from work. It'll shave some time off! ?


Shhush Chubs and Maggie in the same vehicle...oh my garsh!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> That is really beautiful. With the dogs and the deer. The first person who says where’s my gun I’m going to spork.


It’s forbidden in here and it’s forbidden in my pasture as well!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> And by the way I’m slightly concerned that perhaps I should have been disappointed by being the worst point scorer in the CDR. Unfortunately, I consider it a major victory so there you go. It is sporking awesome.


I was thinking the same. If I tell my kids they are going to get sporked they won't know I'm about to beat them with a wooden spork. Since they're bigger then me now not much else scares them. Good idea!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ray--Opo said:


> How is Wild Child and the rescue you brought in?


Wild Child is fantastic. She has quite a bit of nice, bright red and a pretty smooth shell.
The male I took in has settled down into a bachelor's life.
I may have a forever home for him in the future. But I'm totally enjoying him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> STOP!!! Why don't I ever freakin know what you all are talking about?? I know how to use a computer, just now with Golden greek tortoise was the first thing I understood


The giant rawhide bone in the photo would scare Suki.
I responded to the post, but hadn't anticipated there being posts in between the photo and my reply.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Ray--Opo said:


> I spend way too much time on political news. I need to cut down, but I want to stay informed. If you read my Facebook page you get a idea where I stand
> Hopefully that isn't to political here. That's what I enjoy about TFO. I would also be disappointed if I lost any friends I have found here on TFO.
> Let's stick together talking about cheese ?


I won't check it out.
There's a 50/50 chance that I won't like you anymore if I do.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I have got to say, my major award is so amazing. I am now inventing spork as a verb. As in “I’m feeling a bit peckish today so I’ll spork you if you cross me.”


OMG! That freakin unaward has clear gone to your head. You need to be sporked!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> There is no way in hell that Chubs would check in on us and not say something. That would be physically impossible for him. He couldn't stand not insulting us. So, cuz I'm an old lady, and all you are younger, didn't you and Chubs exchange phone numbers? Seriou
> 
> Too obvious


That’s so true, he would try, but not succeed in the slightest. He can’t keep a retort in, I hope that we see him soon. Chubbs was and is really quite funny, I loved reading all his insults.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s so true, he would try, but not succeed in the slightest. He can’t keep a retort in, I hope that we see him soon. Chubbs was and is really quite funny, I loved reading all his insults.


You made me laugh. No doubt Chubbs could NOT hold back a good retort.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s so true, he would try, but not succeed in the slightest. He can’t keep a retort in, I hope that we see him soon. Chubbs was and is really quite funny, I loved reading all his insults.


@Golden Greek Tortoise 567 Does that also apply to dad jokes and pick-up lines?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 Does that also apply to dad jokes and pick-up lines?


Yep, Chubbs could be pretty corny...I miss him and his toilet humor


----------



## Maggie3fan

I think Chubbs is pretty naive as well


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Yeah I bet you would.


Dirty mind


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I decided to send gene testing for Mookie to find out what kind of a dog she is. I went to do her swab and it’s so embarrassing because she got really panicky about it and I ended up having to pick it up with my fingers. I sent it anyway and now I’m thinking it will come back saying it’s a Scandinavian American human instead of saying that it’s something like a pointer or a border collie. She really wasn’t into this stuff a swab in your mouth thing. She’s snoring next to me right now but she still terrified of everyone except me. If anybody has any great ideas about having a terrified dog get brave I’d love to hear them.
> Here’s my cow/chicken/coward dog.



What a gorgeous dog!
I want my mom to paint this picture!!!!
I love that pose. I wouldn’t care what kind of doggie she was cuz I’d be to busy giving her raspberries on the belly!!!! And head!!!
And leg!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I have never not seen him in here before. I always thought Brian was a snail? Or is that Ermintrude?



I don’t know about Brian??
But I DO have a pet snail ?.. his name is Gary though....? Hahaa!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Even though my birthday is in September, I am not a moderator or any sort of mod con
> I am the Dark Lord, at least Wednesday to Sunday with some Monday morning overtime on occasion.



Happy pre- birthday?????
?????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Today we explored Berry Pomeroy Castle which is owned by the Seymour family whose most famous ancestor is probably Jane, 3rd wife of King Henry VIII.
> 
> It‘s a ruin now, but we enjoyed exploring it and then went for a walk in the woodland around the castle.
> View attachment 305080
> 
> View attachment 305081
> 
> View attachment 305082
> 
> View attachment 305083
> 
> 
> This helped to build up an appetite for a traditional Devonshire cream tea. I had to lift this photo from their website because I forgot to take one before we tucked into scones, jam and clotted cream accompanied by a pot of tea.
> View attachment 305079
> 
> 
> The weather has been so good here, but we finally had rain this afternoon while we were having our tea.



yum!!! To ALL OF THAT!!!! ??
And those pictures of the castle are beautiful!!! I wish o was in that tunnel of green trees.....??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the winner of the Gold Medal for August is............
> Drum roll........................
> 
> What's a drum roll? Bread shape like a drum, I suppose.
> Yum.
> 
> Anyway, it's Cathie @Cathie G with a whopping 51 points.
> View attachment 305089
> 
> I think she must have cheated.
> 
> Congratulations, Cathie, you obviously said enough nice things about me to win the month.
> View attachment 305090



Way to go CathieG!!!!
YOU ROCK!!!???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> But...notice it's a fairly strong core group and some floaters



Hey!???!!!
Who you callin’ a floater???!!??
?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> ?



OMG!!!! I was just looking for the emoji?
Or the ? !!!!!! Hahahahaha!!
Killers in this room must think alike? 
?????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> For me, 3 days, maybe 1



Hahaha. I was just going to say
5 minutes if you were me..
????


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

*stays on the naughty step* I didn’t realize the step was a ‘bad’ place to be. I sort of like it. I can see over the room. And it’s like my deer stand of stalk-er-dom. Which is why Jason needs to hurry his butt back.. as he’s kinda a partner in crime. 

Otherwise IRL is filled with the -I- (The Meg Mommy) trying to help my daughter figure out college. And working waaaay too many hours. 

-Meg


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> STOP!!! Why don't I ever freakin know what you all are talking about?? I know how to use a computer, just now with Golden greek tortoise was the first thing I understood



a couple of posts back someone posted a picture of a chiwawa (sp) will someone PLEASE teach spell check how to SPELL!!
Anyway, as I was saying someone posted a picture of..... a very small dog carrying a very big bone. We all told him to get his......
Small dog a big bone for the small dogs birthday. ??????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Cheese can be a touchy subject too.



yes, if I touch it.....I’z gonna eat it! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy pre- birthday?????
> ?????????


unhappy birthday!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Chubbs the tegu got a promotion, but it added about 45 minutes each way to his commute.



that’s plenty of time to post on the cdr?
He should take a train,bus or cab so his hands are free to text!!!! Punk head! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


>



Hahah!!! I loved the dog that sat there wagging his tail... AT YOU!!!! ????
Is that Riggsy???? What a hoot!!
He rocks!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Shhush Chubs and Maggie in the same vehicle...oh my garsh!



Not the IROC????? No men allowed in the IROC!!! Not even if they were buyin’!!
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wild Child is fantastic. She has quite a bit of nice, bright red and a pretty smooth shell.
> The male I took in has settled down into a bachelor's life.
> I may have a forever home for him in the future. But I'm totally enjoying him.



No fair! I want pictures?? ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No fair! I want pictures?? ?


Wild child is the 2nd photo (at least I think it is)
The new male, ZIP is the 1st for sure.
I only see Wild Child every couple of days. There are 4 females in there and they stay mostly hidden.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not the IROC????? No men allowed in the IROC!!! Not even if they were buyin’!!
> ???


Chubbs isn't a man, just a figment or a will o wisp


----------



## Chefdenoel10

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wild child is the 2nd photo
> The new male, ZIP is the 1st



Ooooo!!!!!.....aaaaahhhh!!!!!!
Thank you for those beautiful pictures!!!
It was worth bothering you. ??


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All.

I need to catch up later. But Someone sent me this via whatsapp and I have to share. 
I know you guys are not going into spring but oh well, I am going to brag a bit anyway, just because I can.

I hope it works.


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s very true, I’ve noticed there are a few people who come around from time to time.


Some of were hard core and have had life take over for a while. We keep coming back though. I have made some good friends in the CDR who I am now in touch with outside it too  We just look like irregular visitors to the newbies.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t know about Brian??
> But I DO have a pet snail ?.. his name is Gary though....? Hahaa!!! ???


If you didn’t grow up with the Magic Roundabout as children’s tv in 1960s Britain, you wouldn’t  (Adam and I are very similar in age)

Left to right: Dougal, Florence, Zebedee, Brian and Ermintrude.



It was narrated by Eric Thompson. His daughters Emma (got an Oscar for best actress in Howards End, played Professor Trelawney in Harry Potter) and Sophie are well known actresses now.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

Somebody stole the sun! We didn’t eat breakfast out on the terrace this morning. It is somewhat Chilly


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t know about Brian??
> But I DO have a pet snail ?.. his name is Gary though....? Hahaa!!! ???


Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad you're back! CDR is always on my reading list, but much more fun with you here.


What, Were we not good enough for you? ? ?.......?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well... with my new mission I somehow feel like a sitting duck.?


mmmmm, Is that a clue?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Maybe he's just checking in on TFO now and then. I managed to find Mystic Queen on a thread while she was really ill. I felt better.


Speaking of @Mystic_Queen we miss you. Where are you? Are you okay or are you still struggling with the very horrible covid-19?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I agree about Jason. He would post if he was looking. I’m getting a bit concerned and unfortunately I don’t know how to reach him.


Send him a private message which will go to his email address. You can start a conversation with him - the same way The Dark Lord advised you of your mission. Jason should then get the message.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> That is really beautiful. With the dogs and the deer. The first person who says where’s my gun I’m going to spork.


Why would you need a gun? There is just nothing there that needs shooting. It would be totally inconceivable!!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> And by the way I’m slightly concerned that perhaps I should have been disappointed by being the worst point scorer in the CDR. Unfortunately, I consider it a major victory so there you go. It is sporking awesome.


You are totally cracking me up. It is a sporking worthy moment!


----------



## CarolM

ZEROPILOT said:


> The giant rawhide bone in the photo would scare Suki.
> I responded to the post, but hadn't anticipated there being posts in between the photo and my reply.


This is the CDR you know. ?


----------



## AZtortMom

Looks around ?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Some of were hard core and have had life take over for a while. We keep coming back though. I have made some good friends in the CDR who I am now in touch with outside it too  We just look like irregular visitors to the newbies.


Very True. I miss Lena, she was always great with her puns and for a good laugh. I definitely think she would give a few of the newbies a run for their money.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Somebody stole the sun! We didn’t eat breakfast out on the terrace this morning. It is somewhat Chilly
> View attachment 305162
> View attachment 305163


I love the second pic. Reminds me of the Movie Tarzan of Grey Stoke.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


ummm Let's See........ ? would that be Sponge Bob Square pants?


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Looks around ?


Could you see me waiving from corner no. 16? I was sort of jumping up and down and waving my arms and hands around like a lunatic?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I love the second pic. Reminds me of the Movie Tarzan of Grey Stoke.


Tarzan would need his thermals on right now ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Very True. I miss Lena, she was always great with her puns and for a good laugh. I definitely think she would give a few of the newbies a run for their money.


She moved continents. Two big moves: Turkey to Denmark and then on to Canada. There’s a lot to do to establish her new life with her family


----------



## AZtortMom

CarolM said:


> Could you see me waiving from corner no. 16? I was sort of jumping up and down and waving my arms and hands around like a lunatic?


Hi my friend ?
Good to see you.
Thank you for commenting on thread about Arosio. He’s wonderful


----------



## CarolM

????? And I have caught all up again. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I want more back and forth banter. And nobody has given any clues to their missions yet. Well except for Cathie - But I haven't figured hers out yet. I am a bit slow when it comes to clues.

Oh Dark Lord dare I ask for clarification on a rule per chance?

If I had to guess without seeing any clues on peoples missions based on what they like or who they are - these are a few guesses I would make:

@JoesMum - To post a postcard everyday
@EllieMay - to post a pic/video or mention any one of her animals or maybe just her dogs.
@Pastel Tortie - To post or say something pertaining to grammer , spelling, english etc.
@maggie3fan - To insult @Chubbs the tegu s (Jason)
@Chefdenoel10 - To see how many points you can loose or gain
@Golden Greek Tortoise 567 - To see if you can guese if you are going to loose a point or not
@Cathie G - to post things about ducks or sitting ones
@Lokkje - To see how many times and or how quickly you can get the work SPORK used in sentences by everyone
@ZEROPILOT - To see if you can post at least one post in the CDR every day
@Yvonne G - To see how many laps you can get in every morning and then come a report it to the CDR.
@Lyn W - To see if you can post a good pun everyday in the CDR
@CarolM - To see if you can - oh wait that is me, and for me to know and you lot to find out. ?

Have an awesome day and may the odds be with you on your mission.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> She moved continents. Two big moves: Turkey to Denmark and then on to Canada. There’s a lot to do to establish her new life with her family


I know, I still miss her. I do send her an email every now and then to see how she is and you can catch her on instagram


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Hi my friend ?
> Good to see you.
> Thank you for commenting on thread about Arosio. He’s wonderful


I did. I cannot remember. ?


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> Hi my friend ?
> Good to see you.
> Thank you for commenting on thread about Arosio. He’s wonderful


Oops sorry Carol ?
I thought you responded to my post.


----------



## CarolM

AZtortMom said:


> Oops sorry Carol ?
> I thought you responded to my post.


If you give me the thread I can go and read it. Then I can either respond or respond again.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> ????? And I have caught all up again. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I want more back and forth banter. And nobody has given any clues to their missions yet. Well except for Cathie - But I haven't figured hers out yet. I am a bit slow when it comes to clues.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord dare I ask for clarification on a rule per chance?
> 
> If I had to guess without seeing any clues on peoples missions based on what they like or who they are - these are a few guesses I would make:
> 
> @JoesMum - To post a postcard everyday
> @EllieMay - to post a pic/video or mention any one of her animals or maybe just her dogs.
> @Pastel Tortie - To post or say something pertaining to grammer , spelling, english etc.
> @maggie3fan - To insult @Chubbs the tegu s (Jason)
> @Chefdenoel10 - To see how many points you can loose or gain
> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 - To see if you can guese if you are going to loose a point or not
> @Cathie G - to post things about ducks or sitting ones
> @Lokkje - To see how many times and or how quickly you can get the work SPORK used in sentences by everyone
> @ZEROPILOT - To see if you can post at least one post in the CDR every day
> @Yvonne G - To see how many laps you can get in every morning and then come a report it to the CDR.
> @Lyn W - To see if you can post a good pun everyday in the CDR
> @CarolM - To see if you can - oh wait that is me, and for me to know and you lot to find out. ?
> 
> Have an awesome day and may the odds be with you on your mission.


Is that -10 for every one of those that’s wrong?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Is that -10 for every one of those that’s wrong?


I took a chance. ? ? ? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Is that -10 for every one of those that’s wrong?


I thought @CarolM was just toeing the line...hypothetically. Either that, or she's after @Lokkje's spork! ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I thought @CarolM was just toeing the line...hypothetically. Either that, or she's after @Lokkje's spork! ?


Well Lokkje Spork seems to be making her exponentially (Heathers word) happy. Sooooooooo


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Send him a private message which will go to his email address. You can start a conversation with him - the same way The Dark Lord advised you of your mission. Jason should then get the message.


Already tried it.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> ????? And I have caught all up again. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I want more back and forth banter. And nobody has given any clues to their missions yet. Well except for Cathie - But I haven't figured hers out yet. I am a bit slow when it comes to clues.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord dare I ask for clarification on a rule per chance?
> 
> If I had to guess without seeing any clues on peoples missions based on what they like or who they are - these are a few guesses I would make:
> 
> @JoesMum - To post a postcard everyday
> @EllieMay - to post a pic/video or mention any one of her animals or maybe just her dogs.
> @Pastel Tortie - To post or say something pertaining to grammer , spelling, english etc.
> @maggie3fan - To insult @Chubbs the tegu s (Jason)
> @Chefdenoel10 - To see how many points you can loose or gain
> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 - To see if you can guese if you are going to loose a point or not
> @Cathie G - to post things about ducks or sitting ones
> @Lokkje - To see how many times and or how quickly you can get the work SPORK used in sentences by everyone
> @ZEROPILOT - To see if you can post at least one post in the CDR every day
> @Yvonne G - To see how many laps you can get in every morning and then come a report it to the CDR.
> @Lyn W - To see if you can post a good pun everyday in the CDR
> @CarolM - To see if you can - oh wait that is me, and for me to know and you lot to find out. ?
> 
> Have an awesome day and may the odds be with you on your mission.


I’m afraid I have bad news from my front. I have never won such an amazing award before and I’m so excited that sporking is entirely my own sport and I am having a sporking good time. I’m hoping to repeat this amazing prize every month. So if you do get -10 consider yourself sporked because it is not my mission. With love, Sporky (for September).


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!


Yayyyyyy!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Send him a private message which will go to his email address. You can start a conversation with him - the same way The Dark Lord advised you of your mission. Jason should then get the message.


Mission? I didn't get a mission. But I did get a point for mentioning cheese.


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> Mission? I didn't get a mission. But I did get a point for mentioning cheese.


Just keep being cheesy


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh. Too early to stop, I’m sure you have plenty of Autumn flowers that they’ll feed on. They know when to go. Amount of daylight, cooling temps, less of the high-nectar plants.


We always took the feeders down around the end of September in northern Michigan.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning/Day all....

for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.

Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.

*The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> We always took the feeders down around the end of September in northern Michigan.



That sounds about right..... then it’s time for sunflower seeds all Winter.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 Does that also apply to dad jokes and pick-up lines?


Definitely


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> ????? And I have caught all up again. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I want more back and forth banter. And nobody has given any clues to their missions yet. Well except for Cathie - But I haven't figured hers out yet. I am a bit slow when it comes to clues.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord dare I ask for clarification on a rule per chance?
> 
> If I had to guess without seeing any clues on peoples missions based on what they like or who they are - these are a few guesses I would make:
> 
> @JoesMum - To post a postcard everyday
> @EllieMay - to post a pic/video or mention any one of her animals or maybe just her dogs.
> @Pastel Tortie - To post or say something pertaining to grammer , spelling, english etc.
> @maggie3fan - To insult @Chubbs the tegu s (Jason)
> @Chefdenoel10 - To see how many points you can loose or gain
> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 - To see if you can guese if you are going to loose a point or not
> @Cathie G - to post things about ducks or sitting ones
> @Lokkje - To see how many times and or how quickly you can get the work SPORK used in sentences by everyone
> @ZEROPILOT - To see if you can post at least one post in the CDR every day
> @Yvonne G - To see how many laps you can get in every morning and then come a report it to the CDR.
> @Lyn W - To see if you can post a good pun everyday in the CDR
> @CarolM - To see if you can - oh wait that is me, and for me to know and you lot to find out. ?
> 
> Have an awesome day and may the odds be with you on your mission.


Oh no Carol, let‘s hope Adam doesn’t see this ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning/Day all....
> 
> for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.
> 
> Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.
> 
> *The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*
> View attachment 305177


@Maro2Bear Your photos are certainly worthy of professional publication! I don't actually say it often, but I thoroughly all of the photos you post.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Maro2Bear Your photos are certainly worthy of professional publication! I don't actually say it often, but I thoroughly all of the photos you post.



Thanks...not too bad - old camera, weather & I’m in a kayak, holding my paddle in one hand, camera in another.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning/Day all....
> 
> for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.
> 
> Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.
> 
> *The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*
> View attachment 305177


Well done, You see, it isn't only us who think you take good photos.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh no Carol, let‘s hope Adam doesn’t see this ???


It is too late to do anything about it now. Maybe it was a moment of madness. maybe it wasn't and was in fact a well executed plan!!! Who knows??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> It is too late to do anything about it now. Maybe it was a moment of madness. maybe it wasn't and was in fact a well executed plan!!! Who knows??


I hope that you bust at least 1 person ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t know about Brian??
> But I DO have a pet snail ?.. his name is Gary though....? Hahaa!!! ???


Is he edible?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is he edible?


Ooh, let me get my spork


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not the IROC????? No men allowed in the IROC!!! Not even if they were buyin’!!
> ???


BTW...my IROC has a male personality. I like men a lot, just now as an old crone, I realize I really don't 'need' a man, but I like men better than women...


ZEROPILOT said:


> Wild child is the 2nd photo (at least I think it is)
> The new male, ZIP is the 1st for sure.
> I only see Wild Child every couple of days. There are 4 females in there and they stay mostly hidden.


I check on my tortoises often thru out the day. Then they take themselves off to bed and I lock them in. How can you not see them almost hourly? Maybe I'm just acdc about locking them in at night, because that's how I was taught by Y...hey sis, anything from Chubbs?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> unhappy birthday!!!


Hmmm.
Happy Unbirthday is better, methinks.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hahah!!! I loved the dog that sat there wagging his tail... AT YOU!!!! ????
> Is that Riggsy???? What a hoot!!
> He rocks!!!!


Yes, that’s her! Looking like she owns the place


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Well Lokkje Spork seems to be making her exponentially (Heathers word) happy. Sooooooooo


Yeah, she needs to GET sporked, and I don't insult my friend Chubbs, so WRONG!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks...not too bad - old camera, weather & I’m in a kayak, holding my paddle in one hand, camera in another.


I'd say you're pretty darn coordinated! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Some of were hard core and have had life take over for a while. We keep coming back though. I have made some good friends in the CDR who I am now in touch with outside it too  We just look like irregular visitors to the newbies.


Before you came back Carol talked about you a lot, so I knew you were hard core ?.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'd say you're pretty darn coordinated! ?


100% agreed.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> BTW...my IROC has a male personality. I like men a lot, just now as an old crone, I realize I really don't 'need' a man, but I like men better than women...
> 
> My truck is named Dirty Harry because it is never washed, full of dog and horse hair, and definitely has a male persona. What year is your car? I have been reading about them.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is he edible?


He's edible to water turtles


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Happy Unbirthday is better, methinks.


No way. Birthdays are only one time a year and your mother went through hell. And birthdays are any time and it doesn’t acknowledge the wonderful work your mother put into giving birth to you. I think we should all celebrate our birthdays by paying homage to our mothers.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> I need to catch up later. But Someone sent me this via whatsapp and I have to share.
> I know you guys are not going into spring but oh well, I am going to brag a bit anyway, just because I can.
> 
> I hope it works.


Just awwww!!!


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> No way. Birthdays are only one time a year and your mother went through hell. And birthdays are any time and it doesn’t acknowledge the wonderful work your mother put into giving birth to you. I think we should all celebrate our birthdays by paying homage to our mothers.


Oops unbirthdays. Danged auto correct strikes again. SPORK


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> If you didn’t grow up with the Magic Roundabout as children’s tv in 1960s Britain, you wouldn’t  (Adam and I are very similar in age)
> 
> Left to right: Dougal, Florence, Zebedee, Brian and Ermintrude.
> View attachment 305161
> 
> 
> It was narrated by Eric Thompson. His daughters Emma (got an Oscar for best actress in Howards End, played Professor Trelawney in Harry Potter) and Sophie are well known actresses now.


Here is Eric Thompson in Doctor Who as Viscount Gaston de Leran.


And Mr McHenry from the Magic Roundabout


----------



## Maggie3fan

My IROC is an 1989 bought in 1988. I am on my third engine, not that there was anything wrong with the previous engines, I just want faster stronger. My car is awesome, fast, and pretty


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Oops unbirthdays. Danged auto correct strikes again. SPORK


I'm waiting to see if @Chefdenoel10's autocorrect changes that to SPOCK.


----------



## EllieMay

AZtortMom said:


> Looks around ?





Holy smokes.... I tawt I taw a Noel!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> Looks around ?


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Noel!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 305184
> 
> Holy smokes.... I tawt I taw a Noel!!!


You did! You did taw a Noel!

@AZtortMom Welcome back! 
Although I don't know if you'd remember me or not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Very True. I miss Lena, she was always great with her puns and for a good laugh. I definitely think she would give a few of the newbies a run for their money.


I spoke to Lena recently. 
She's good. 
I will e-mail her to come back at once, at once.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CHUBS* where are you!!!!*


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I spoke to Lena recently.
> She's good.
> I will e-mail her to come back at once, at once.


I miss @Kristoff being here too. Come back soon, Lena!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

AZtortMom said:


> Looks around ?


Hello, we’ve never met but ? ?. I’m Golden Greek Tortoise 567, golden or greek for short I don’t care. I probably have the longest name of any member. No one knows my real name I’m the mysterious member of the CDR family. Only one person does but she’s sworn to secrecy ?. Ive heard lots of people here talk about you, so I’m glad we’ve finally met ?.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> CHUBS* where are you!!!!*


Now that’s the problem, Chubbs better show his face soon or else... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning/Day all....
> 
> for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.
> 
> Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.
> 
> *The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*
> View attachment 305177


I am not at all surprised! I’m sure that your photos carry an exponential impact!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> ????? And I have caught all up again. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I want more back and forth banter. And nobody has given any clues to their missions yet. Well except for Cathie - But I haven't figured hers out yet. I am a bit slow when it comes to clues.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord dare I ask for clarification on a rule per chance?
> 
> If I had to guess without seeing any clues on peoples missions based on what they like or who they are - these are a few guesses I would make:
> 
> @JoesMum - To post a postcard everyday
> @EllieMay - to post a pic/video or mention any one of her animals or maybe just her dogs.
> @Pastel Tortie - To post or say something pertaining to grammer , spelling, english etc.
> @maggie3fan - To insult @Chubbs the tegu s (Jason)
> @Chefdenoel10 - To see how many points you can loose or gain
> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 - To see if you can guese if you are going to loose a point or not
> @Cathie G - to post things about ducks or sitting ones
> @Lokkje - To see how many times and or how quickly you can get the work SPORK used in sentences by everyone
> @ZEROPILOT - To see if you can post at least one post in the CDR every day
> @Yvonne G - To see how many laps you can get in every morning and then come a report it to the CDR.
> @Lyn W - To see if you can post a good pun everyday in the CDR
> @CarolM - To see if you can - oh wait that is me, and for me to know and you lot to find out. ?
> 
> Have an awesome day and may the odds be with you on your mission.


You forgot Maro2bear's kayaking and pictures!


----------



## Yvonne G

So much news this a.m. from all the CDR'ers. And Noel too!

As you know, I mistakenly thought my 10 laps around the pasture equaled a mile, but recently found out it's only a half mile. So today, I was able to increase it from 10 to 12! Tomorrow the moon!!!


----------



## EllieMay

As I was leaving for work this morning, these two were snuggling in... Inconceivable!!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> As I was leaving for work this morning, these two were snuggling in... Inconceivable!!!!
> View attachment 305186


That’s so cute, my cat hates everyone. Especially the dogs.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> As I was leaving for work this morning, these two were snuggling in... Inconceivable!!!!
> View attachment 305186


I think EllieMay's mission is to photo bomb pictures of that cute little pushed in face. I always have to smile when I see Cinder


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> ????? And I have caught all up again. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I want more back and forth banter. And nobody has given any clues to their missions yet. Well except for Cathie - But I haven't figured hers out yet. I am a bit slow when it comes to clues.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord dare I ask for clarification on a rule per chance?
> 
> If I had to guess without seeing any clues on peoples missions based on what they like or who they are - these are a few guesses I would make:
> 
> @JoesMum - To post a postcard everyday
> @EllieMay - to post a pic/video or mention any one of her animals or maybe just her dogs.
> @Pastel Tortie - To post or say something pertaining to grammer , spelling, english etc.
> @maggie3fan - To insult @Chubbs the tegu s (Jason)
> @Chefdenoel10 - To see how many points you can loose or gain
> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 - To see if you can guese if you are going to loose a point or not
> @Cathie G - to post things about ducks or sitting ones
> @Lokkje - To see how many times and or how quickly you can get the work SPORK used in sentences by everyone
> @ZEROPILOT - To see if you can post at least one post in the CDR every day
> @Yvonne G - To see how many laps you can get in every morning and then come a report it to the CDR.
> @Lyn W - To see if you can post a good pun everyday in the CDR
> @CarolM - To see if you can - oh wait that is me, and for me to know and you lot to find out. ?
> 
> Have an awesome day and may the odds be with you on your mission.


Are you going to call out any of those?
Remember it's -10 points a pop if you're wrong. Quite good if you want to wrestle the Wooden Spork away from Lokkje. 
And you've missed several players. 
But, yes, that's the sort of thing I'm looking for.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> This is the CDR you know. ?





maggie3fan said:


> BTW...my IROC has a male personality. I like men a lot, just now as an old crone, I realize I really don't 'need' a man, but I like men better than women...
> 
> I check on my tortoises often thru out the day. Then they take themselves off to bed and I lock them in. How can you not see them almost hourly? Maybe I'm just acdc about locking them in at night, because that's how I was taught by Y...hey sis, anything from Chubbs?


Keeping Redfoot here is very simple.
Supply fresh water. Feed them. Ignore them.
I do random inspections every few weeks. But there isn't much more interaction.
Nature does the rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Is that -10 for every one of those that’s wrong?


Should be really. 
But she's not called any of them. 
Maybe minus one each.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Mission? I didn't get a mission. But I did get a point for mentioning cheese.


Point!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s so cute, my cat hates everyone. Especially the dogs.


Half of my cats act more like dogs. That's what I've been told, anyway.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you going to call out any of those?
> Remember it's -10 points a pop if you're wrong. Quite good if you want to wrestle the Wooden Spork away from Lokkje.
> And you've missed several players.
> But, yes, that's the sort of thing I'm looking for.


MINE MINE MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think EllieMay's mission is to photo bomb pictures of that cute little pushed in face. I always have to smile when I see Cinder


Are you calling that as a Mission?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Should be really.
> But she's not called any of them.
> Maybe minus one each.


Hardly. She gets no negative points. She didn’t technically call them out. I am going for the next Spork and I refuse to allow anyone to take away my negatives from making random guesses without actually technically calling them and I went ahead and pointed out that it is not sporking that is my mission. I do hate to contradict you my cold dark Lord but negativity is extremely important and I don’t want it to be unfairly distributed. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Missionaries. 
Today is National Welsh Rarebit Day!




I have had some for breakfast and lunch and more to come this evening.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Missionaries.
> Today is National Welsh Rarebit Day!
> View attachment 305189
> View attachment 305189
> View attachment 305189
> 
> I have had some for breakfast and lunch and more to come this evening.


OMG cheese!!! Now this is a day I can enjoy!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Missionaries.
> Today is National Welsh Rarebit Day!
> View attachment 305189
> View attachment 305189
> View attachment 305189
> 
> I have had some for breakfast and lunch and more to come this evening.


Oooooh, me too. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Several Agents have been scoring very well in their Missions. 
Two or three have been brilliant and given me a good laugh. 
I've had tears of happiness on two occasions and once laughed so much it hurt my ribs.
That hasn't happened for months.
Thank you all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

So hot n muggy & incredibly humid this morning. And now very wet. Major overnight thunderstorms dumped a ton of rain into the garden. Soggy, wet, muddy in spots. Flowers & trees & perennials loved the soaking. Sunflowers as well. Me, not so much. This heat/humidity sucks the energy out of you.

Ogh Well - Blue too


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> So hot n muggy & incredibly humid this morning. And now very wet. Major overnight thunderstorms dumped a ton of rain into the garden. Soggy, wet, muddy in spots. Flowers & trees & perennials loved the soaking. Sunflowers as well. Me, not so much. This heat/humidity sucks the energy out of you.
> 
> Ogh Well - Blue too
> 
> View attachment 305192


Ok, @Tidgy's Dad I think I know what @Maro2Bear is doing. He says it’s hot and muggy this morning all the time! That’s my guess


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you calling that as a Mission?


yes


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

The animals really want our fruit this year... my sister has a house in Pine Creek, that’s where we have a couple apple trees and pear trees. We also have a raspberry bush and grape bush there. Well I just saw a swarm of birds, the little minxes took off with all our raspberries this year. Well, not in one go, over a course of a couple days. Usually we have lots of fruit, not this year I guess. ????


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> ????? And I have caught all up again. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I want more back and forth banter. And nobody has given any clues to their missions yet. Well except for Cathie - But I haven't figured hers out yet. I am a bit slow when it comes to clues.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord dare I ask for clarification on a rule per chance?
> 
> If I had to guess without seeing any clues on peoples missions based on what they like or who they are - these are a few guesses I would make:
> 
> @JoesMum - To post a postcard everyday
> @EllieMay - to post a pic/video or mention any one of her animals or maybe just her dogs.
> @Pastel Tortie - To post or say something pertaining to grammer , spelling, english etc.
> @maggie3fan - To insult @Chubbs the tegu s (Jason)
> @Chefdenoel10 - To see how many points you can loose or gain
> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 - To see if you can guese if you are going to loose a point or not
> @Cathie G - to post things about ducks or sitting ones
> @Lokkje - To see how many times and or how quickly you can get the work SPORK used in sentences by everyone
> @ZEROPILOT - To see if you can post at least one post in the CDR every day
> @Yvonne G - To see how many laps you can get in every morning and then come a report it to the CDR.
> @Lyn W - To see if you can post a good pun everyday in the CDR
> @CarolM - To see if you can - oh wait that is me, and for me to know and you lot to find out. ?
> 
> Have an awesome day and may the odds be with you on your mission.


???


----------



## Maro2Bear

But, it really is nasty hot n muggy


----------



## Blackdog1714

To keep the SPORK in this relationship may I offer a quote from a most awesome/devious movie- “You get a spork” the warden tells Gerard Butlers characters when his steak dinner arrives. The scene livens up when he gives his roommate the biggest part of the the Porterhouse Steak and he palms the t-bone! A spork caused that!


----------



## Yvonne G

I made a mistake on my laps in my last report. I took another look at my lap counter and it shows eleven laps. So I'm making it my MISSION to double that amount in the next few weeks. I know this seems IMPROBABLE, but I'll give it the old collage try!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> But, it really is nasty hot n muggy
> View attachment 305198


That’s true... now I’m having doubts. Oh well, if I lose 10, then maybe I’ll get the wooden spork from @Lokkje


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> I made a mistake on my laps in my last report. I took another look at my lap counter and it shows eleven laps. So I'm making it my MISSION to double that amount in the next few weeks. I know this seems IMPROBABLE, but I'll give it the old collage try!


Now I can’t tell if those laps are your mission improbable, or if your just trying to get us to guess the wrong thing. ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Holy cats. I sleep for a few hours and come back to pages of banter and craziness. I knew I loved you all for a reason. This is only my third chat ever I used to chat back in the 90s on a site called WBS and you all remind me of those days... which is ironic as I almost reused my name from there NutMeg but instead used a name to honor my tortoise as he’s what brought me here. ?
And now you guys have the stupid square guys song stuck in my head. That ranks right up there with the Andy Griffin whistle song, Oscar Meyer wiener song, the old cat food song -what’s got into that cat-, Rawhide, and most appropriately ..
“Almond Joys got nuts.. Mounds don’t..” —I so miss eating coconut. 
-Meg
-glad my day starts this way-


----------



## Yvonne G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Holy cats. I sleep for a few hours and come back to pages of banter and craziness. I knew I loved you all for a reason. This is only my third chat ever I used to chat back in the 90s on a site called WBS and you all remind me of those days... which is ironic as I almost reused my name from there NutMeg but instead used a name to honor my tortoise as he’s what brought me here. ?
> And now you guys have the stupid square guys song stuck in my head. That ranks right up there with the Andy Griffin whistle song, Oscar Meyer wiener song, the old cat food song -what’s got into that cat-, Rawhide, and most appropriately ..
> “Almond Joys got nuts.. Mounds don’t..” —I so miss eating coconut.
> -Meg
> -glad my day starts this way-


For me it was the Disneyland Small World song. That one gets stuck in my head and I even wake up in the a.m. with it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just saw this on Twitter, reminded me of a certain Legend, not John.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just saw this on Twitter, reminded me of a certain Legend, not John.
> 
> View attachment 305200


I have a tortoise named Bondo, James Bondo.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> For me it was the Disneyland Small World song. That one gets stuck in my head and I even wake up in the a.m. with it.


Now I'm missing Orlando! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning/Day all....
> 
> for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.
> 
> Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.
> 
> *The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*
> View attachment 305177


That's really cool!

This reminds me of something that happened many years ago.
I took our family beagle to a professional photographer. It was to be a Father's Day gift. He got some very nice shots of her, and I was happy.

About 2 years later I stopped in at a different vet than the one we used. His reception room had photos of dogs and cats all the way around the room, and there was the pic of my beagle!

I of course asked about the picture...I was told they thought it unusual to see a beagle "sitting pretty".

This is a small copy of the photo...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Blackdog1714 said:


> To keep the SPORK in this relationship may I offer a quote from a most awesome/devious movie- “You get a spork” the warden tells Gerard Butlers characters when his steak dinner arrives. The scene livens up when he gives his roommate the biggest part of the the Porterhouse Steak and he palms the t-bone! A spork caused that!


That was a really good movie...just not for the squeamish! I love movies that have a surprise ending, and are clever.

Did you ever see Sleuth? My favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that’s plenty of time to post on the cdr?
> He should take a train,bus or cab so his hands are free to text!!!! Punk head! ?


Yea butt even a cheap phone can have speech to text maybe. Turn on the app.?


----------



## Cathie G

AZtortMom said:


> Looks around ?


There you are!??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Speaking of @Mystic_Queen we miss you. Where are you? Are you okay or are you still struggling with the very horrible covid-19?


I heard or read she's getting better but she's about to have her children home. Yeah! But going to deal with homeschool next.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> I need to catch up later. But Someone sent me this via whatsapp and I have to share.
> I know you guys are not going into spring but oh well, I am going to brag a bit anyway, just because I can.
> 
> I hope it works.


I love that!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I know, I still miss her. I do send her an email every now and then to see how she is and you can catch her on instagram


Or a card cause we know where she lives.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ok, @Tidgy's Dad I think I know what @Maro2Bear is doing. He says it’s hot and muggy this morning all the time! That’s my guess


Very well spotted. 
Mark does seem to say that a lot doesn't he? 
Probably because it's hot and muggy where he lives. 
Wrong answer, -10. 
Brave of you to be the first to go definitively for a Mission, though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> yes


Brave, but wrong. 
-10.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very well spotted.
> Mark does seem to say that a lot doesn't he?
> Probably because it's hot and muggy where he lives.
> Wrong answer, -10.
> Brave of you to be the first to go definitively for a Mission, though.


Do I get the spork? ???


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning/Day all....
> 
> for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.
> 
> Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.
> 
> *The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*
> View attachment 305177


Is that the same place where you posted a picture of all of you? If so it reminded me of Izee's rendition of "Over the Rainbow ?"


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is he edible?


Arrow might think so. So he can't have friends.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You did! You did taw a Noel!
> 
> @AZtortMom Welcome back!
> Although I don't know if you'd remember me or not.


I do you little brat.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Do I get the spork? ???


Not yet. 
And any attempts to deliberately try to win the Wooden Spork will result in it being awarded to someone else.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Several Agents have been scoring very well in their Missions.
> Two or three have been brilliant and given me a good laugh.
> I've had tears of happiness on two occasions and once laughed so much it hurt my ribs.
> That hasn't happened for months.
> Thank you all.


You make us happy as well.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s true... now I’m having doubts. Oh well, if I lose 10, then maybe I’ll get the wooden spork from @Lokkje


Which part of “MINE” are you all struggling with? No I could cheat and do dumb to guess and get a whole bunch of negative points but I’m gonna be more subtle about that when I’m winning my next spork.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet.
> And any attempts to deliberately try to win the Wooden Spork will result in it being awarded to someone else.


Hey cold dark/pastel lord. It takes a true master to be able to win a Spork. As per my other post and I am much more subtle.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Brave, but wrong.
> -10.


There is nothing brave about the wrong guesses. There is much bravery about stealing my spork.


----------



## Yvonne G

The grand daughter that I was the day care giver for from her birth to about 8 or 10 had her first baby on Aug. 31st. So now I have three great grandsons.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s so cute, my cat hates everyone. Especially the dogs.


Would you believe that he was a wild Kitten that I had my Dad trap for me to have as a mouser ?? It took 3 weeks at my house in a cage for me to tame him enough (and train my dogs not to eat) to be able to turn him loose.. He was awesome the first year feasting on Rats, mice, squirrels, and even killing snakes.. But then he figured out that I would feed him and his hunting skills became substandard... and then I got Cinder and put in the doggy door... Now he’s never outside... INCONCEIVABLE!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I think EllieMay's mission is to photo bomb pictures of that cute little pushed in face. I always have to smile when I see Cinder


ME TOO


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Missionaries.
> Today is National Welsh Rarebit Day!
> View attachment 305189
> View attachment 305189
> View attachment 305189
> 
> I have had some for breakfast and lunch and more to come this evening.


I have no idea what Welsh rarebit is.... one could say my lack in education is superfluous these days!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> OMG cheese!!! Now this is a day I can enjoy!


ME TOO!


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The animals really want our fruit this year... my sister has a house in Pine Creek, that’s where we have a couple apple trees and pear trees. We also have a raspberry bush and grape bush there. Well I just saw a swarm of birds, the little minxes took off with all our raspberries this year. Well, not in one go, over a course of a couple days. Usually we have lots of fruit, not this year I guess. ????


Me thinks you may have a problem with little minx’s!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I made a mistake on my laps in my last report. I took another look at my lap counter and it shows eleven laps. So I'm making it my MISSION to double that amount in the next few weeks. I know this seems IMPROBABLE, but I'll give it the old collage try!


While it may seems implausible, I have complete faith in you!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> You make us happy as well.


Ditto!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> The grand daughter that I was the day care giver for from her birth to about 8 or 10 had her first baby on Aug. 31st. So now I have three great grandsons.


CONGRATULATIONS!!! This is a magnimonious occasion for which can only bring exponential amounts of joy!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You forgot Maro2bear's kayaking and pictures!


Mmm, you are right I did. But then maybe I didn't. I might have just been leaving the best for last.


----------



## EllieMay

Here’s my unequivocally handsome Ready To Go.. I got his lab results back yesterday and they were all pretty good. His globulin was a teensy bit high indicative of some sort of inflammation but nothing serious.. I hope the cooler weather brings on easier times for him.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Argh.. So for good or bad my nutty butt decided years ago to always make my kids' birthday cakes. And whereas I have for the most part enjoyed it and used it as a relaxation; this year the girl threw me a curve ball. Tomorrow is my daughter's 17th. I asked her what kind she wanted. Marzipan cake?? What?? I see marzipan and think candy or maybe rolled into a sheet and used as a fondant alternative. It's almond paste and capable of being homemade sooo.... But the little nutcase says she is -sure- she saw the marzipan being put into the cake batter for flavoring. I can't see how something thick and gooey would work into the batter correctly unless it's in a "broken down" state like maybe just the ingredients? 

I can even see using a nut flour to make the batter. Although our friend google tells me there is more than the almond and pecan flour I was aware of. Any and all nuts can be used apparently so that makes me have some ideas. Walnuts-with maple. Hazelnuts with chocolate for a nutella type cake. Chestnuts with apple and cinnamon. Cashews and carmel. But then are they truly flour and not considered a meal? And am I going to end up with a crumbly cake versus a sponge? Or an overly oily cake because of the natural oils? Or do you roast the flours to get some of the oil out? 

Never made marzipan from scratch. Never made a nut flour from scratch. But apparently both are possible with my lovely Kitchen Aid gadgets. 

I have been searching pinterest(where she says she saw it) and allrecipes.com and google. And see nothing. Wondering if it's a cultural type cake from a region where marzipan is a celebratory item used frequently? Global friends are encouraged to help -PLEASE-. ANYONE got an ideas? Otherwise I guess I am going to make an alternative(MEG version-- Mommy MacGyver) and use almond flour and make marzipan into my fondant with chocolate because chocolate makes everything better????? 

Thanks for letting me ramble.
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> As I was leaving for work this morning, these two were snuggling in... Inconceivable!!!!
> View attachment 305186


Is it to use the words exponential or inconceivable as many times as you can?


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Argh.. So for good or bad my nutty butt decided years ago to always make my kids' birthday cakes. And whereas I have for the most part enjoyed it and used it as a relaxation; this year the girl threw me a curve ball. Tomorrow is my daughter's 17th. I asked her what kind she wanted. Marzipan cake?? What?? I see marzipan and think candy or maybe rolled into a sheet and used as a fondant alternative. It's almond paste and capable of being homemade sooo.... But the little nutcase says she is -sure- she saw the marzipan being put into the cake batter for flavoring. I can't see how something thick and gooey would work into the batter correctly unless it's in a "broken down" state like maybe just the ingredients?
> 
> I can even see using a nut flour to make the batter. Although our friend google tells me there is more than the almond and pecan flour I was aware of. Any and all nuts can be used apparently so that makes me have some ideas. Walnuts-with maple. Hazelnuts with chocolate for a nutella type cake. Chestnuts with apple and cinnamon. Cashews and carmel. But then are they truly flour and not considered a meal? And am I going to end up with a crumbly cake versus a sponge? Or an overly oily cake because of the natural oils? Or do you roast the flours to get some of the oil out?
> 
> Never made marzipan from scratch. Never made a nut flour from scratch. But apparently both are possible with my lovely Kitchen Aid gadgets.
> 
> I have been searching pinterest(where she says she saw it) and allrecipes.com and google. And see nothing. Wondering if it's a cultural type cake from a region where marzipan is a celebratory item used frequently? Global friends are encouraged to help -PLEASE-. ANYONE got an ideas? Otherwise I guess I am going to make an alternative(MEG version-- Mommy MacGyver) and use almond flour and make marzipan into my fondant with chocolate because chocolate makes everything better?????
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.
> -Meg


The MEG version sound scrumptious and decadent to me


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you going to call out any of those?
> Remember it's -10 points a pop if you're wrong. Quite good if you want to wrestle the Wooden Spork away from Lokkje.
> And you've missed several players.
> But, yes, that's the sort of thing I'm looking for.


Oohh this is now getting tricky. Do I want to really chance -10 points or not?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you going to call out any of those?
> Remember it's -10 points a pop if you're wrong. Quite good if you want to wrestle the Wooden Spork away from Lokkje.
> And you've missed several players.
> But, yes, that's the sort of thing I'm looking for.


Can we at least know who are all the agents with missions?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> MINE MINE MINE!!!!!!


Looks like I am coming to get it. Whaahahahaaaaa


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Several Agents have been scoring very well in their Missions.
> Two or three have been brilliant and given me a good laugh.
> I've had tears of happiness on two occasions and once laughed so much it hurt my ribs.
> That hasn't happened for months.
> Thank you all.


Now I really need to know who has what mission.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> So hot n muggy & incredibly humid this morning. And now very wet. Major overnight thunderstorms dumped a ton of rain into the garden. Soggy, wet, muddy in spots. Flowers & trees & perennials loved the soaking. Sunflowers as well. Me, not so much. This heat/humidity sucks the energy out of you.
> 
> Ogh Well - Blue too
> 
> View attachment 305192


I call Marks mission to post anything or say anything with the color Blue as his Dark Lords given mission.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The animals really want our fruit this year... my sister has a house in Pine Creek, that’s where we have a couple apple trees and pear trees. We also have a raspberry bush and grape bush there. Well I just saw a swarm of birds, the little minxes took off with all our raspberries this year. Well, not in one go, over a course of a couple days. Usually we have lots of fruit, not this year I guess. ????


I call Goldens Dark Lords given mission to talk about fruit.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> ???


Okay you are obviously one of the agents I missed. I will need to give your mission some thought.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> The MEG version sound scrumptious and decadent to me


I think at this point she is just gonna get whatever I can figure out. Because I am having no luck finding anything like what she is talking about.. Other than this crazy domino looking thing that looks like way too much work. Like cut cubes of cake and wrap in thin thin thin marzipan and then assemble into a bigger cake? I am not a Miracle Worker dang it.
So chocolate, almond, some honey(??).... and I almost want to put fruit in there.. Hmmm.. Orange? She loves chocolate and orange. She better be glad I love her. 
So Mommy MacGyver to the rescue.
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> To keep the SPORK in this relationship may I offer a quote from a most awesome/devious movie- “You get a spork” the warden tells Gerard Butlers characters when his steak dinner arrives. The scene livens up when he gives his roommate the biggest part of the the Porterhouse Steak and he palms the t-bone! A spork caused that!


Okay got it. I call your Dark Lords given mission to quote movies


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I made a mistake on my laps in my last report. I took another look at my lap counter and it shows eleven laps. So I'm making it my MISSION to double that amount in the next few weeks. I know this seems IMPROBABLE, but I'll give it the old collage try!


Yeah. I call my original guess to be Yvonne's Dark Lords given mission.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> The grand daughter that I was the day care giver for from her birth to about 8 or 10 had her first baby on Aug. 31st. So now I have three great grandsons.


Congratulations!


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Holy cats. I sleep for a few hours and come back to pages of banter and craziness. I knew I loved you all for a reason. This is only my third chat ever I used to chat back in the 90s on a site called WBS and you all remind me of those days... which is ironic as I almost reused my name from there NutMeg but instead used a name to honor my tortoise as he’s what brought me here. ?
> And now you guys have the stupid square guys song stuck in my head. That ranks right up there with the Andy Griffin whistle song, Oscar Meyer wiener song, the old cat food song -what’s got into that cat-, Rawhide, and most appropriately ..
> “Almond Joys got nuts.. Mounds don’t..” —I so miss eating coconut.
> -Meg
> -glad my day starts this way-


Mmm could your mission be to quote songs? I am not calling it, just thinking out loud.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I love that!


So did I.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Do I get the spork? ???


You are going to have to fight both me and Lokkje. ???


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not yet.
> And any attempts to deliberately try to win the Wooden Spork will result in it being awarded to someone else.


They need a snorting emoji or at least an hmmfff emoji.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Which part of “MINE” are you all struggling with? No I could cheat and do dumb to guess and get a whole bunch of negative points but I’m gonna be more subtle about that when I’m winning my next spork.


Well then don't mention cheese. The new word will be mission. Just saying.


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I think at this point she is just gonna get whatever I can figure out. Because I am having no luck finding anything like what she is talking about.. Other than this crazy domino looking thing that looks like way too much work. Like cut cubes of cake and wrap in thin thin thin marzipan and then assemble into a bigger cake? I am not a Miracle Worker dang it.
> So chocolate, almond, some honey(??).... and I almost want to put fruit in there.. Hmmm.. Orange? She loves chocolate and orange. She better be glad I love her.
> So Mommy MacGyver to the rescue.
> -Meg


Pictures when complete


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> The grand daughter that I was the day care giver for from her birth to about 8 or 10 had her first baby on Aug. 31st. So now I have three great grandsons.


Congratulations oh Great Granny. May you live forever to see them all prosper.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

CarolM said:


> Mmm could your mission be to quote songs? I am not calling it, just thinking out loud.


My Mission in life is to annoy Jason/Chubbs, but then the peanuthead(cuz I can't call him the D word) went and got a life while we weren't looking. 
-Meg


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I think at this point she is just gonna get whatever I can figure out. Because I am having no luck finding anything like what she is talking about.. Other than this crazy domino looking thing that looks like way too much work. Like cut cubes of cake and wrap in thin thin thin marzipan and then assemble into a bigger cake? I am not a Miracle Worker dang it.
> So chocolate, almond, some honey(??).... and I almost want to put fruit in there.. Hmmm.. Orange? She loves chocolate and orange. She better be glad I love her.
> So Mommy MacGyver to the rescue.
> -Meg


@Pistachio's Pamperer = Supermom! ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Would you believe that he was a wild Kitten that I had my Dad trap for me to have as a mouser ?? It took 3 weeks at my house in a cage for me to tame him enough (and train my dogs not to eat) to be able to turn him loose.. He was awesome the first year feasting on Rats, mice, squirrels, and even killing snakes.. But then he figured out that I would feed him and his hunting skills became substandard... and then I got Cinder and put in the doggy door... Now he’s never outside... INCONCEIVABLE!!!!


Have I called Inconceivable and exponentially as being your Dark Lords given mission yet? If not then I do.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Pictures when complete


Will do, and if it's edible I will post my recipe/methods. Gonna be a late night tonight. 
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have no idea what Welsh rarebit is.... one could say my lack in education is superfluous these days!


Okay I am changing it to the use of big words. Calling it as the Dark Lords given mission.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Pistachio's Pamperer = Supermom! ?


Shhh.. Keep it on the down low or then someone will want to borrow the *MAGIC CAPE.*
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Here’s my unequivocally handsome Ready To Go.. I got his lab results back yesterday and they were all pretty good. His globulin was a teensy bit high indicative of some sort of inflammation but nothing serious.. I hope the cooler weather brings on easier times for him.
> View attachment 305209


Oh now I am sure that I got it. But it is probably not enough to cancel all the negatives. Oh dear.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> My Mission in life is to annoy Jason/Chubbs, but then the peanuthead(cuz I can't call him the D word) went and got a life while we weren't looking.
> -Meg


I was thinking we'd send you and @maggie3fan on a wellness check. Hunt him down, pick him up from work, haul him back to the forum... I'll let you figure out the details.


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Argh.. So for good or bad my nutty butt decided years ago to always make my kids' birthday cakes. And whereas I have for the most part enjoyed it and used it as a relaxation; this year the girl threw me a curve ball. Tomorrow is my daughter's 17th. I asked her what kind she wanted. Marzipan cake?? What?? I see marzipan and think candy or maybe rolled into a sheet and used as a fondant alternative. It's almond paste and capable of being homemade sooo.... But the little nutcase says she is -sure- she saw the marzipan being put into the cake batter for flavoring. I can't see how something thick and gooey would work into the batter correctly unless it's in a "broken down" state like maybe just the ingredients?
> 
> I can even see using a nut flour to make the batter. Although our friend google tells me there is more than the almond and pecan flour I was aware of. Any and all nuts can be used apparently so that makes me have some ideas. Walnuts-with maple. Hazelnuts with chocolate for a nutella type cake. Chestnuts with apple and cinnamon. Cashews and carmel. But then are they truly flour and not considered a meal? And am I going to end up with a crumbly cake versus a sponge? Or an overly oily cake because of the natural oils? Or do you roast the flours to get some of the oil out?
> 
> Never made marzipan from scratch. Never made a nut flour from scratch. But apparently both are possible with my lovely Kitchen Aid gadgets.
> 
> I have been searching pinterest(where she says she saw it) and allrecipes.com and google. And see nothing. Wondering if it's a cultural type cake from a region where marzipan is a celebratory item used frequently? Global friends are encouraged to help -PLEASE-. ANYONE got an ideas? Otherwise I guess I am going to make an alternative(MEG version-- Mommy MacGyver) and use almond flour and make marzipan into my fondant with chocolate because chocolate makes everything better?????
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.
> -Meg


You can get marzipan flavoring and just add that to your batter mix.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Okay I am changing it to the use of big words. Calling it as the Dark Lords given mission.


Uh-oh... Do we bill by the syllable in here? ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

CarolM said:


> You can get marzipan flavoring and just add that to your batter mix.


They make a marzipan flavoring? I knew about almond extract. Ugh! 
When I get off work I gotta go to the store anyway so I will look. Thank you!
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Uh-oh... Do we bill by the syllable in here? ?


Okay yours I call to be the english police. That is your Dark Lords given mission


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay yours I call to be the english police. That is your Dark Lords given mission


English language police


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> They make a marzipan flavoring? I knew about almond extract. Ugh!
> When I get off work I gotta go to the store anyway so I will look. Thank you!
> -Meg


Well the almond extract is more or less your marzipan flavoring isn't it? Tastes almost the same. But I think you can get marzipan flavoring as well. But thinking about it you could also use actual marzipan, just mix it with the liquid before you put the liquid part into the dry ingredients. That would then loosen and make the marzipan into a wetter form which then can be mixed with the dry ingredients to make the batter.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

CarolM said:


> Well the almond extract is more or less your marzipan flavoring isn't it? Tastes almost the same. But I think you can get marzipan flavoring as well. But thinking about it you could also use actual marzipan, just mix it with the liquid before you put the liquid part into the dry ingredients. That would then loosen and make the marzipan into a wetter form which then can be mixed with the dry ingredients to make the batter.


That's what I was kinda thinking. Just haven't done it. And I always feel bad if the experiment doesn't work on their birthday cakes. So then I end up making like 2/3 cakes. LOL
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

It has gone awfully quiet in here. Have I scared you all away with my astronomically accurate guesses with who has what mission?

Anyhoo the eyes are closing and it is bed time. So Nos da everyone. Bon nuit. Goeie nag. Goodnight. Gute Nacht, спокойной ночи, تصبح على خير, Oíche mhaith, oidhche mhath, おやすみ, usiku mwema, Welterusten


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> That's what I was kinda thinking. Just haven't done it. And I always feel bad if the experiment doesn't work on their birthday cakes. So then I end up making like 2/3 cakes. LOL
> -Meg


Yummy, all the more cake to eat.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> English language police


On which side of the pond, I wonder... ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Which part of “MINE” are you all struggling with? No I could cheat and do dumb to guess and get a whole bunch of negative points but I’m gonna be more subtle about that when I’m winning my next spork.


I want you to have the medal.?


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Argh.. So for good or bad my nutty butt decided years ago to always make my kids' birthday cakes. And whereas I have for the most part enjoyed it and used it as a relaxation; this year the girl threw me a curve ball. Tomorrow is my daughter's 17th. I asked her what kind she wanted. Marzipan cake?? What?? I see marzipan and think candy or maybe rolled into a sheet and used as a fondant alternative. It's almond paste and capable of being homemade sooo.... But the little nutcase says she is -sure- she saw the marzipan being put into the cake batter for flavoring. I can't see how something thick and gooey would work into the batter correctly unless it's in a "broken down" state like maybe just the ingredients?
> 
> I can even see using a nut flour to make the batter. Although our friend google tells me there is more than the almond and pecan flour I was aware of. Any and all nuts can be used apparently so that makes me have some ideas. Walnuts-with maple. Hazelnuts with chocolate for a nutella type cake. Chestnuts with apple and cinnamon. Cashews and carmel. But then are they truly flour and not considered a meal? And am I going to end up with a crumbly cake versus a sponge? Or an overly oily cake because of the natural oils? Or do you roast the flours to get some of the oil out?
> 
> Never made marzipan from scratch. Never made a nut flour from scratch. But apparently both are possible with my lovely Kitchen Aid gadgets.
> 
> I have been searching pinterest(where she says she saw it) and allrecipes.com and google. And see nothing. Wondering if it's a cultural type cake from a region where marzipan is a celebratory item used frequently? Global friends are encouraged to help -PLEASE-. ANYONE got an ideas? Otherwise I guess I am going to make an alternative(MEG version-- Mommy MacGyver) and use almond flour and make marzipan into my fondant with chocolate because chocolate makes everything better?????
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.
> -Meg


That's just plain nuts to try home made marzipan. I did and if my 5 year old son hadn't been there to help I'd have never gotten through it. If that's what she wants Make Her Help!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I guess this approaching storm is a bit more serious than others....


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Well then don't mention cheese. The new word will be mission. Just saying.


I don’t mention cheese for points. I talk about cheese because it’s one of my favorite foods. I have a refrigerator full of cheese. I have a Cheesehead and a cheese butt and the head is the hat that you buy for Green Bay and the butt is made from the cheese that I’ve been eating.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You can get marzipan flavoring and just add that to your batter mix.


Yep that's what I'd do ? with penuche iceing.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Cathie G said:


> That's just plain nuts to try home made marzipan. I did and if my 5 year old son hadn't been there to help I'd have never gotten through it. If that's what she wants Make Her Help!


I do my own fondant so I'm already a nut case. I have quite a bit of cake expertise, I used to make wedding cakes for gifts. Sugar work and all that craziness. So it's not too scary, now being responsible for making a flour is more intimidating.

And I take boxed cake mixes and do crazy stuff like poke cakes and dump cakes for "fun".. hehe

-Meg


----------



## Maggie3fan

Where is Chubs? Did he have a car accident or something? Really? We are supposedly his friends and not a one of us knows whether he's dead or alive. And Knobbie is a girl...


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Cathie G said:


> Yep that's what I'd do ? with penuche iceing.


That sounds good. 
-Meg


----------



## Maggie3fan

T


Lokkje said:


> I don’t mention cheese for points. I talk about cheese because it’s one of my favorite foods. I have a refrigerator full of cheese. I have a Cheesehead and a cheese butt and the head is the hat that you buy for Green Bay and the butt is made from the cheese that I’ve been eating.


too obvious, the Dark Lord sees right thru that bs...


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

maggie3fan said:


> Where is Chubs? Did he have a car accident or something? Really? We are supposedly his friends and not a one of us knows whether he's dead or alive. And Knobbie is a girl...


MAGGIE!!! My other pea in my pod.. Or in my case it's peanut in the shell.
This explains Knobbies delightful personality.  
As for Chubbs, I should just go stalk him. LOL
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

It's been a crazy 4 days. Dilly got a tooth pulled and won't follow doctors orders and eat soft food. She decided to let him eat today. Joe's ride to his adult program decided to take off while he was exiting the vehicle yesterday. Needless to say a new company started today. So I took some time off to look at butterflies and moths online. Then I started wondering why do Ohioans call a moth a miller. Google said Ohio doesn't have millers. What ever... I know I've seen them here. I'll post a picture. Since they come out in the dark I'll have to turn on the outside light.


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> That sounds good.
> -Meg


Add it to the iceing.. she'll never care about the difference.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess this approaching storm is a bit more serious than others....
> 
> View attachment 305215


@Maro2Bear Let us know you're safe when the nasty weather passes.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> It has gone awfully quiet in here. Have I scared you all away with my astronomically accurate guesses with who has what mission?
> 
> Anyhoo the eyes are closing and it is bed time. So Nos da everyone. Bon nuit. Goeie nag. Goodnight. Gute Nacht, спокойной ночи, تصبح على خير, Oíche mhaith, oidhche mhath, おやすみ, usiku mwema, Welterusten


Goodnight Carol, nos da back atch ya


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> I don’t mention cheese for points. I talk about cheese because it’s one of my favorite foods. I have a refrigerator full of cheese. I have a Cheesehead and a cheese butt and the head is the hat that you buy for Green Bay and the butt is made from the cheese that I’ve been eating.


I buy lots of cheese for charcuterie. Brie, gruyere, goat cheese, etc.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Can we at least know who are all the agents with missions?


Yes please @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I call Goldens Dark Lords given mission to talk about fruit.


Is that for sure? (Don’t do it Carol!!!)


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> You are going to have to fight both me and Lokkje. ???


Darn, I was hoping since you both are just downright nice and amazing, that you would just hand it over. ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Where is Chubs? Did he have a car accident or something? Really? We are supposedly his friends and not a one of us knows whether he's dead or alive. And Knobbie is a girl...


The world is ending, especially with that last part ?


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Argh.. So for good or bad my nutty butt decided years ago to always make my kids' birthday cakes. And whereas I have for the most part enjoyed it and used it as a relaxation; this year the girl threw me a curve ball. Tomorrow is my daughter's 17th. I asked her what kind she wanted. Marzipan cake?? What?? I see marzipan and think candy or maybe rolled into a sheet and used as a fondant alternative. It's almond paste and capable of being homemade sooo.... But the little nutcase says she is -sure- she saw the marzipan being put into the cake batter for flavoring. I can't see how something thick and gooey would work into the batter correctly unless it's in a "broken down" state like maybe just the ingredients?
> 
> I can even see using a nut flour to make the batter. Although our friend google tells me there is more than the almond and pecan flour I was aware of. Any and all nuts can be used apparently so that makes me have some ideas. Walnuts-with maple. Hazelnuts with chocolate for a nutella type cake. Chestnuts with apple and cinnamon. Cashews and carmel. But then are they truly flour and not considered a meal? And am I going to end up with a crumbly cake versus a sponge? Or an overly oily cake because of the natural oils? Or do you roast the flours to get some of the oil out?
> 
> Never made marzipan from scratch. Never made a nut flour from scratch. But apparently both are possible with my lovely Kitchen Aid gadgets.
> 
> I have been searching pinterest(where she says she saw it) and allrecipes.com and google. And see nothing. Wondering if it's a cultural type cake from a region where marzipan is a celebratory item used frequently? Global friends are encouraged to help -PLEASE-. ANYONE got an ideas? Otherwise I guess I am going to make an alternative(MEG version-- Mommy MacGyver) and use almond flour and make marzipan into my fondant with chocolate because chocolate makes everything better?????
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.
> -Meg


Marzipan is commonly used in Scandinavian baking. Here’s a simple pretty cake from the internet. Sometimes we put a roll of marzipan in the middle of a tube cake and bake. Very tasty.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Maro2Bear Let us know you're safe when the nasty weather passes.



First round of storms done. Reportedly a tornado was on the ground south of Annapolis heading toward the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. More storms predicted through 10 pm.


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I do my own fondant so I'm already a nut case. I have quite a bit of cake expertise, I used to make wedding cakes for gifts. Sugar work and all that craziness. So it's not too scary, now being responsible for making a flour is more intimidating.
> 
> And I take boxed cake mixes and do crazy stuff like poke cakes and dump cakes for "fun".. hehe
> 
> -Meg


I still say furnagle her into helping. Call it her birthday present. Time together with mommy dearest. I do have to say marzipan was fun. It even had little nutty chunks in it but it was still good.?


----------



## Lokkje

S


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Darn, I was hoping since you both are just downright nice and amazing, that you would just hand it over. ???


sure I’ll just spork it over. Over my cold dead body.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> S
> sure I’ll just spork it over. Over my cold dead body.


Well guess I’ll have to wait till then. It might be sooner then you think... ???


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> First round of storms done. Reportedly a tornado was on the ground south of Annapolis heading toward the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. More storms predicted through 10 pm.


Be safe.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> First round of storms done. Reportedly a tornado was on the ground south of Annapolis heading toward the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. More storms predicted through 10 pm.


Sending prayers your way! Be careful and as Cathie said, stay safe.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Marzipan is commonly used in Scandinavian baking. Here’s a simple pretty cake from the internet. Sometimes we put a roll of marzipan in the middle of a tube cake and bake. Very tasty.


Well... that's one cake with no burn marks.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Well... that's one cake with no burn marks.?


I’m laughing at that comment ???


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> Marzipan is commonly used in Scandinavian baking. Here’s a simple pretty cake from the internet. Sometimes we put a roll of marzipan in the middle of a tube cake and bake. Very tasty.


And see that's what I was thinking. I had seen that recipe. Just didn't know about the bit of adding it to the batter.
-Meg


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> It's been a crazy 4 days. Dilly got a tooth pulled and won't follow doctors orders and eat soft food. She decided to let him eat today. Joe's ride to his adult program decided to take off while he was exiting the vehicle yesterday. Needless to say a new company started today. So I took some time off to look at butterflies and moths online. Then I started wondering why do Ohioans call a moth a miller. Google said Ohio doesn't have millers. What ever... I know I've seen them here. I'll post a picture. Since they come out in the dark I'll have to turn on the outside light.


When I first moved to Fresno over 50 years ago my mother in law called them millers.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It has gone awfully quiet in here. Have I scared you all away with my astronomically accurate guesses with who has what mission?
> 
> Anyhoo the eyes are closing and it is bed time. So Nos da everyone. Bon nuit. Goeie nag. Goodnight. Gute Nacht, спокойной ночи, تصبح على خير, Oíche mhaith, oidhche mhath, おやすみ, usiku mwema, Welterusten


Good night Carol! Sleep well my friend


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess this approaching storm is a bit more serious than others....
> 
> View attachment 305215


Your an excellent weather man.. now get safe and keep us updated so we know that you don’t get blown away


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> MAGGIE!!! My other pea in my pod.. Or in my case it's peanut in the shell.
> This explains Knobbies delightful personality.
> As for Chubbs, I should just go stalk him. LOL
> -Meg


We KNEW you should have moved into the closet! Then You could have been our Inspector Pistachio


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It's been a crazy 4 days. Dilly got a tooth pulled and won't follow doctors orders and eat soft food. She decided to let him eat today. Joe's ride to his adult program decided to take off while he was exiting the vehicle yesterday. Needless to say a new company started today. So I took some time off to look at butterflies and moths online. Then I started wondering why do Ohioans call a moth a miller. Google said Ohio doesn't have millers. What ever... I know I've seen them here. I'll post a picture. Since they come out in the dark I'll have to turn on the outside light.


Joe is ok? I bet that was scary!!! Unscrupulous bastards


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> First round of storms done. Reportedly a tornado was on the ground south of Annapolis heading toward the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. More storms predicted through 10 pm.


Bunker down!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> When I first moved to Fresno over 50 years ago my mother in law called them millers.


That's what I've always called them. Or moths. Google was saying that the only place millers are is in Africa. But I also saw on Google that Colorado has types of a Miller too. I've actually seen them here in Ohio. By the time I was done... I felt like Google is a mess.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> T
> 
> too obvious, the Dark Lord sees right thru that bs...


I am invisible to the Dark Lord. I am Sporky. His creation. But...better....???????


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Joe is ok? I bet that was scary!!! Unscrupulous bastards


Thank goodness he came to his senses before he fell out of the car door. They're done for. Joe has a new ride today. They checked on him for once when they brought him home last night. Too late for them. All they had to do was drive disabled people to and from and make good State money for doing it. They won't be driving in our community with disabled people anymore.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> I am invisible to the Dark Lord. I am Sporky. His creation. But...better....?????☠??


Invisible indeed... ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Srmcclure THANK YOU SO MUCH!

That 13-year-old in Massachusetts just MADE MY DAY! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Srmcclure THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> That 13-year-old in Massachusetts just MADE MY DAY! ?


Ok what did I miss now????


----------



## Srmcclure

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Srmcclure THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> That 13-year-old in Massachusetts just MADE MY DAY! ?


I am so glad!!! And no problem! He has really made me so proud! You could really tell he was starting to ask those good questions just like you said and I think his mom has also come a long way ? he told her to let him take care of it and for her not to feed it ? i was so proud he did that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Can we at least know who are all the agents with missions?


Blimey! 
In order that they have received their Missions.
Ellie May, Ray-Opo, Carol M, ChefdeNoel, Joe's Mum, Pastel Tortoise, Maggie3fan, Golden Greek Tortoise, Zeropilot, Lokkje, Cathie G, Yvonne, Maro2Bear, Blackdog, Pistachio's Pamperer, AZTortMum and KarenSoCal. So far. 
That's everybody who's posted this month. Seventeen Agents. Others may join in later.
-1 for asking and tiring my poor pinkies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I call Marks mission to post anything or say anything with the color Blue as his Dark Lords given mission.


-10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I call Goldens Dark Lords given mission to talk about fruit.


- 10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay got it. I call your Dark Lords given mission to quote movies


-10


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Ok what did I miss now????








What enclosure should I get?


And then I’m basically done right now I’m at the zoo so I’ll get those items in like a day or two (today ceramic) when I get paid my $40 I’ll buy the zilla thermostat and hopefully I can get a loan of some money from my parents to buy the rest




www.tortoiseforum.org




If you read the entire thread, you can tell we weren't sure early on what he was all about and whether or not he was even serious. Then we realized he was. And we worried. Like we always do until they get it figured out. And he's 13. It was a huge learning curve, and he's come so far. And I am so proud of that kid. He needed someone to believe in him and mentor him, and @Srmcclure did such an awesome job with him.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Where is Chubs? Did he have a car accident or something? Really? We are supposedly his friends and not a one of us knows whether he's dead or alive. And Knobbie is a girl...


He's probably gonna make us all feel like we're in labor again soon. He'd better or I'll haunt him forever more.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> What enclosure should I get?
> 
> 
> And then I’m basically done right now I’m at the zoo so I’ll get those items in like a day or two (today ceramic) when I get paid my $40 I’ll buy the zilla thermostat and hopefully I can get a loan of some money from my parents to buy the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the entire thread, you can tell we weren't sure early on what he was all about and whether or not he was even serious. Then we realized he was. And we worried. Like we always do until they get it figured out. And he's 13. It was a huge learning curve, and he's come so far. And I am so proud of that kid. He needed someone to believe in him and mentor him, and @Srmcclure did such an awesome job with him.


I think I remember that one. I was glad it wasn't a joke. Just a child getting the needed help.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yeah. I call my original guess to be Yvonne's Dark Lords given mission.


Near enough. 
To add to the number of laps done, point per extra lap whether real or fictitious. 
+1. 
@Yvonne G 
Mission Terminated.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I think I remember that one. I was glad it wasn't a joke. Just a child getting the needed help.?


He is sounding so much more confident now, too. And he's interacting on other threads in the forum. This is great.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Invisible indeed... ??


I'm thinking hahaha hahaha falalalala lalalala la.??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Have I called Inconceivable and exponentially as being your Dark Lords given mission yet? If not then I do.


-10. 
+2 to Heather. 
Carol, please slow down. 
You all have 26 more days of this to go and suicide will not get you the Wooden Spork.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I am invisible to the Dark Lord. I am Sporky. His creation. But...better....?????☠??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay I am changing it to the use of big words. Calling it as the Dark Lords given mission.


- 10
Please stop.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh now I am sure that I got it. But it is probably not enough to cancel all the negatives. Oh dear.


You're going to have to one heck of a lot of points with your Mission.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> In order that they have received their Missions.
> Ellie May, Ray-Opo, Carol M, ChefdeNoel, Joe's Mum, Pastel Tortoise, Maggie3fan, Golden Greek Tortoise, Zeropilot, Lokkje, Cathie G, Yvonne, Maro2Bear, Blackdog, Pistachio's Pamperer, AZTortMum and KarenSoCal. So far.
> That's everybody who's posted this month. Seventeen Agents. Others may join in later.
> -1 for asking and tiring my poor pinkies.


I would not have given them the names of the different agents doing missions. Part of the fun of it is trying to guess the agents as well. Too bad I can’t give points because I give you some negatives on that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay yours I call to be the english police. That is your Dark Lords given mission


-10.
Grrrrrrrrr.............
You're slowing me down and making a mess of my scoresheet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It has gone awfully quiet in here. Have I scared you all away with my astronomically accurate guesses with who has what mission?
> 
> Anyhoo the eyes are closing and it is bed time. So Nos da everyone. Bon nuit. Goeie nag. Goodnight. Gute Nacht, спокойной ночи, تصبح على خير, Oíche mhaith, oidhche mhath, おやすみ, usiku mwema, Welterusten


Thank goodness. 
I think my pen's run out.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Thank goodness he came to his senses before he fell out of the car door. They're done for. Joe has a new ride today. They checked on him for once when they brought him home last night. Too late for them. All they had to do was drive disabled people to and from and make good State money for doing it. They won't be driving in our community with disabled people anymore.


Good! They Incontrovertibly should not!!! I’m glad he wasn’t traumatized by the ordeal!


----------



## Lokkje

OK time to lose some points. I think Carol M’s Mission is to make wild and crazy guess about what everybody else’s mission is and then the dark Lord will pretend to be giving her massive amounts of points.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> He is sounding so much more confident now, too. And he's interacting on other threads in the forum. This is great.


Yes. I'm so glad it turned out like that. That's why I'm still here on TFO.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess this approaching storm is a bit more serious than others....
> 
> View attachment 305215


Stay safe, mate.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I think I remember that one. I was glad it wasn't a joke. Just a child getting the needed help.?


Me too! ( I think ive said that a couple times tonight!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I don’t mention cheese for points. I talk about cheese because it’s one of my favorite foods. I have a refrigerator full of cheese. I have a Cheesehead and a cheese butt and the head is the hat that you buy for Green Bay and the butt is made from the cheese that I’ve been eating.


Good.
But no points.


----------



## EllieMay

All the talk of Marzipan and other ambrosial recipes made us hungry... we had a glass of reisling and some chicken noodle soup.... ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good! They Incontrovertibly should not!!! I’m glad he wasn’t traumatized by the ordeal!


Whatever ? you are a brat! I don't even know what to call your mission. Your handle is like the Beverly Hillbillys and you're talking like a coed at a university. Sorry I have to get my dictionary out...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Whatever ? you are a brat! I don't even know what to call your mission. Your handle is like the Beverly Hillbillys and you're talking like a coed at a university. Sorry I have to get my dictionary out...


YOU ARE SO SPECIAL ????


----------



## EllieMay

I have to admit.... I’m having a bit much fun ?... I’m not even sure I’m on a mission anymore!!! It’s personal now)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Srmcclure said:


> I am so glad!!! And no problem! He has really made me so proud! You could really tell he was starting to ask those good questions just like you said and I think his mom has also come a long way ? he told her to let him take care of it and for her not to feed it ? i was so proud he did that!


Ooooooooh.
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. 
Pull up an armadillo and I'll ask the One Legged Pirate to fetch you a coffee if you'd like. 
Sugar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 305243


Not Wooden.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not Wooden.


Semantics ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> OK time to lose some points. I think Carol M’s Mission is to make wild and crazy guess about what everybody else’s mission is and then the dark Lord will pretend to be giving her massive amounts of points.


You are correct.
It's time to lose some points.
-10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Semantics ?


Chemistry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to fabricate an extension for my minus points section.
I'll see you later, Agents.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to fabricate an extension for my minus points section.
> I'll see you later, Agents.


Toodleloo!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Near enough.
> To add to the number of laps done, point per extra lap whether real or fictitious.
> +1.
> @Yvonne G
> Mission Terminated.
> View attachment 305242


Well Carol, at least you busted one! Hopefully your only at -40. I’m sure it was at least -100 before. Maybe you’ll take the wooden spork from @Lokkje


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are correct.
> It's time to lose some points.
> -10.


Now I’m so confused


----------



## KarenSoCal

Oh my gosh!

I come in here less than 24 hours since I left, and there are *7 pages* of popular posts! How do you all keep up??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> I come in here less than 24 hours since I left, and there are *7 pages* of popular posts! How do you all keep up??


I have no idea. Magical powers. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are correct.
> It's time to lose some points.
> -10.


Well guess @Lokkje will keep the spork!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> First round of storms done. Reportedly a tornado was on the ground south of Annapolis heading toward the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. More storms predicted through 10 pm.


Yikes! I sure wouldn't want to be on the Bay Bridge for a tornado! Terrifying thought!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> But no points.


You know, you’ve put me in a dilemma. Whilst I said I didn’t mind about the points I don’t think it’s appropriate that I didn’t get any points. I think you should give me points If for no other reason than you’re tempted not to give me points. I have cleverly been manipulating you to give me points about cheese and I know you like cheese and so instead of going in a direction contrary to your impulse you should give me +50 or I shall spork you. Conversely, I would not be adverse to having you give me -50 points because I would like to maintain such a sporking good time that I have been having since winning my major award. It is just frustrating that you would be so callous as to give me nothing. Get with it dark Lord! I am your creation so create creatively and give me plus or minus now I think it should be 100 points hey maybe even 1000. None are more worthy than your Spork. Dang, this room really is cold.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> All the talk of Marzipan and other ambrosial recipes made us hungry... we had a glass of reisling and some chicken noodle soup.... ?
> 
> View attachment 305247


Oh my garsh that little face. I would have to give her a smooch? but she'd give me a big whopping lick...oh well...


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> I have to admit.... I’m having a bit much fun ?... I’m not even sure I’m on a mission anymore!!! It’s personal now)


Indeed


----------



## Srmcclure

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooooooh.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> Pull up an armadillo and I'll ask the One Legged Pirate to fetch you a coffee if you'd like.
> Sugar?


2 cubes please ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> You know, you’ve put me in a dilemma. Whilst I said I didn’t mind about the points I don’t think it’s appropriate that I didn’t get any points. I think you should give me points If for no other reason than you’re tempted not to give me points. I have cleverly been manipulating you to give me points about cheese and I know you like cheese and so instead of going in a direction contrary to your impulse you should give me +50 or I shall spork you. Conversely, I would not be adverse to having you give me -50 points because I would like to maintain such a sporking good time that I have been having since winning my major award. It is just frustrating that you would be so callous as to give me nothing. Get with it dark Lord! I am your creation so create creatively and give me plus or minus now I think it should be 100 points hey maybe even 1000. None are more worthy than your Spork. Dang, this room really is cold.


The Dark Lord sees through everything ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Srmcclure said:


> 2 cubes please ???


No! You should never except that invitation! Only danger awaits you now...


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> I come in here less than 24 hours since I left, and there are *7 pages* of popular posts! How do you all keep up??


We've been sitting on our but running nothing but our mouths. I probably gained some weight.?


----------



## Lokkje

It’s rather humorous. I have been so entertained by this that I’ve been making patients wait in the examination rooms while I look at what everybody is doing and try to figure out what they’re up to. I haven’t even launched my strategy for my mission yet and you all are deeply involved and it’s fascinating to try to puzzle through what’s going on. My non-assigned strategy has been to try to score lots of negative points without having to resort to making wild inane guesses so that I can retain my wooden spork outright.


----------



## Srmcclure

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No! You should never except that invitation! Only danger awaits you now...


Good point... ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Srmcclure said:


> Good point... ??


I got almost -20 points from accepting that invite, what will happen to you? Tiger pits, spiders, who knows, the Dark Lord has an endless imagination. ??


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The Dark Lord sees through everything ?


Actually the dark Lord is blind to my genius.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Actually the dark Lord is blind to my genius.


You will soon be completely invisible.... ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Actually the dark Lord is blind to my genius.


My offer still stands, hand over the spork, or else. Actually I might have to ask Carol now, I think she has the least points. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

See you tomorrow CDR family, Agent Golden out.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You will soon be completely invisible.... ?


Oo oo fading fast. NOT! 
The cold dark lord created the mighty Spork. I shall grow more powerful as he withers. I shall bring the fires ? of Phoenix ? ???????????????????????????? okay not enough flames for Phoenix but you’ve got the point...wait a sec. the mighty Spork is wooden. Ummm ? I shall bring the...I’ll get back to y’all


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> My offer still stands, hand over the spork, or else. Actually I might have to ask Carol now, I think she has the least points. ?


In your dreams


----------



## Srmcclure

Lokkje said:


> Oo oo fading fast. NOT!
> The cold dark lord created the mighty Spork. I shall grow more powerful as he withers. I shall bring the fires ? of Phoenix ? ???????????????????????????? okay not enough flames for Phoenix but you’ve got the point...wait a sec. the mighty Spork is wooden. Ummm ? I shall bring the...I’ll get back to y’all


Flood?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> We've been sitting on our but running nothing but our mouths. I probably gained some weight.?


I’ve been running in circles… How come I’m still gaining weight?


----------



## Lokkje

Srmcclure said:


> Flood?


The mighty wooden Sporky shall flood you! And I float. Hmmm. Until the CDR freezes the flood. I’ll get back to y’all on that.


----------



## Lokkje

The mighty Spork is having a tad bit of a brain fart about how to get y’all but I’ll figure it out pretty soon. In the meantime, I’m going to eat some CJEESE STIKS. Ha.


----------



## Lokkje

Stupid phone


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Oo oo fading fast. NOT!
> The cold dark lord created the mighty Spork. I shall grow more powerful as he withers. I shall bring the fires ? of Phoenix ? ???????????????????????????? okay not enough flames for Phoenix but you’ve got the point...wait a sec. the mighty Spork is wooden. Ummm ? I shall bring the...I’ll get back to y’all


See you said you were good at burning stuff. This place helped me catch up with you last night. I burnt my potatoes... you should loan me your spork.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I’ve been running in circles… How come I’m still gaining weight?


That dang spork. It's too easy to shovel food in... just a thought.?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Ugh. Cakes are in the oven. Almond flour and almond extract used. Did a marbling effect so almond/marzipan cake mixed into a gardellis chocolate. With marzipan mixed into the “white” cake.
Then tomorrow I will make one orange mirror glaze and one chocolate and swirl them over the cake. 
Unfortunately on the way home.. it hit me that this is the last cake I will be baking her while she is home as she is graduating high school early this May. 
-Meg


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning/Day all....
> 
> for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.
> 
> Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.
> 
> *The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*
> View attachment 305177



wow! That must feel great ? .
You DO take beautiful pictures ya know.
When I see them I almost wish I had a better life right now ..?
But I am so Happy for you!!!!!
Maybe you could take pics as a side job for mucho moola??? ? just a thought???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Yes, that’s her! Looking like she owns the place



I am sorry SHE is BEAUTIFUL. I type so fast that sometimes spell check says “he” instead of “She” . I don’t know who to dam anymore??? Me or spell check? 
seems like neither one of us knows how to spell??? ???????????


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ugh. Cakes are in the oven. Almond flour and almond extract used. Did a marbling effect so almond/marzipan cake mixed into a gardellis chocolate. With marzipan mixed into the “white” cake.
> Then tomorrow I will make one orange mirror glaze and one chocolate and swirl them over the cake.
> Unfortunately on the way home.. it hit me that this is the last cake I will be baking her while she is home as she is graduating high school early this May.
> -Meg


The cake sounds really special. I know that feeling. It's happy and sad at the same time. The sadness isn't sadn


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are correct.
> It's time to lose some points.
> -10.


Why thank you dark Lord. I want to lose points so you played right into my hands.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> We've been sitting on our but running nothing but our mouths. I probably gained some weight.?



you look fine from here? ?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> You know, you’ve put me in a dilemma. Whilst I said I didn’t mind about the points I don’t think it’s appropriate that I didn’t get any points. I think you should give me points If for no other reason than you’re tempted not to give me points. I have cleverly been manipulating you to give me points about cheese and I know you like cheese and so instead of going in a direction contrary to your impulse you should give me +50 or I shall spork you. Conversely, I would not be adverse to having you give me -50 points because I would like to maintain such a sporking good time that I have been having since winning my major award. It is just frustrating that you would be so callous as to give me nothing. Get with it dark Lord! I am your creation so create creatively and give me plus or minus now I think it should be 100 points hey maybe even 1000. None are more worthy than your Spork. Dang, this room really is cold.


+1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Srmcclure said:


> 2 cubes please ???


Milk?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The Dark Lord sees through everything ?


Except walls.
Unless they have windows in them. 
Or doors. 
Oh, and I can't see through trees either. 
Usually.


----------



## Srmcclure

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Milk?





Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No! You should never except that invitation! Only danger awaits you now...


Oh no! I don't know what the right answer is !! ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No! You should never except that invitation! Only danger awaits you now...


Hush.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Oo oo fading fast. NOT!
> The cold dark lord created the mighty Spork. I shall grow more powerful as he withers. I shall bring the fires ? of Phoenix ? ???????????????????????????? okay not enough flames for Phoenix but you’ve got the point...wait a sec. the mighty Spork is wooden. Ummm ? I shall bring the...I’ll get back to y’all


Please do not burn the Wooden Spork.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Srmcclure said:


> Oh no! I don't know what the right answer is !! ???


No problem.
We'll share a nice cup of coffee in a civilized manner whilst sitting on our armadillos by jellyfish light.
How lovely.
Isn't it a pleasant evening?
That'll be $20.46, please.


----------



## Srmcclure

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem.
> We'll share a nice cup of coffee in a civilized manner whilst sitting on our armadillos by jellyfish light.
> How lovely.
> Isn't it a pleasant evening?
> That'll be $20.46, please.


Hahahaha I mean, it might be worth it. I like jellyfish and armadillos... ? sure! I'll have milk too dang it ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's 4.30 am here. 
Better get some kip. 
Though i think some of the pepper from this morning's kipper are in the bed. 
Hmmm.
Nos da!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Srmcclure said:


> Hahahaha I mean, it might be worth it. I like jellyfish and armadillos... ? sure! I'll have milk too dang it ?


One lump or two?


----------



## Srmcclure

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One lump or two?


Always 2 lol


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1


1 point? Wow, ya think you can spare it o mighty dark lord? I think you forgot a few zeros after the one. Crass demand should be rewarded. Sporky wants more points. Reconsider your plus one and add a few zeros afterwards because Sporky is quite deserving of many major awards although my preference is to maintain this awesome Spork. I most unhumbly request that you reconsider your one point and make it 1000.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please do not burn the Wooden Spork.


Why would I want to burn MY Spork? As you could see, I had reconsidered my thoughtful plot of heating up the CDR after considering my construct was of wood. Now I may reconsider as I might morph to the plastic and???????...but plastic melts. I’ll get back to you on that one. Sporky most appreciates that you referred to her with”please” as I grow in power. Again my creator I thank you but I shall reserve the right to burn all but my wooden presence, at least until I LOSE MY MAJOR COVETED AWARD due to your inappropriate point assignments. Nobody is more negative than I am Nobody is more negative than I am


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Except walls.
> Unless they have windows in them.
> Or doors.
> Oh, and I can't see through trees either.
> Usually.


It is quite easy to see through the trees, they simply filter light through their leaves. Walls can be transparent when they’re glass and people who live in glass houses shouldn’t get near Sporky. You seem vulnerable cold dark Lord. I would’ve assumed that you would be omniscient and omnipresent and walls would be nothing.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hush.


Speak, my child. Tell Sporky all.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's 4.30 am here.
> Better get some kip.
> Though i think some of the pepper from this morning's kipper are in the bed.
> Hmmm.
> Nos da!
> Good night


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem.
> We'll share a nice cup of coffee in a civilized manner whilst sitting on our armadillos by jellyfish light.
> How lovely.
> Isn't it a pleasant evening?
> That'll be $20.46, please.


Yikes where do you buy your coffee?


----------



## Lokkje

Srmcclure said:


> Always 2 lol


How sweet!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> It is too late to do anything about it now. a well executed plan!!! Who knows??


Yes, that has crossed my mind


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Several Agents have been scoring very well in their Missions.
> Two or three have been brilliant and given me a good laugh.
> I've had tears of happiness on two occasions and once laughed so much it hurt my ribs.
> That hasn't happened for months.
> Thank you all.


I don’t actually want to call anyone out. It’s too,much fun reading what they’re posting. I have never been a competitive person at the best of times so I’ll take part, enjoy and leave the serious points stuff to others


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> For me it was the Disneyland Small World song. That one gets stuck in my head and I even wake up in the a.m. with it.


Oh heavens that reminds me of taking the children to Disney places in Paris and Florida, That :censored: song does your head in!


----------



## JoesMum

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Argh.. So for good or bad my nutty butt decided years ago to always make my kids' birthday cakes. And whereas I have for the most part enjoyed it and used it as a relaxation; this year the girl threw me a curve ball. Tomorrow is my daughter's 17th. I asked her what kind she wanted. Marzipan cake?? What?? I see marzipan and think candy or maybe rolled into a sheet and used as a fondant alternative. It's almond paste and capable of being homemade sooo.... But the little nutcase says she is -sure- she saw the marzipan being put into the cake batter for flavoring. I can't see how something thick and gooey would work into the batter correctly unless it's in a "broken down" state like maybe just the ingredients?
> 
> I can even see using a nut flour to make the batter. Although our friend google tells me there is more than the almond and pecan flour I was aware of. Any and all nuts can be used apparently so that makes me have some ideas. Walnuts-with maple. Hazelnuts with chocolate for a nutella type cake. Chestnuts with apple and cinnamon. Cashews and carmel. But then are they truly flour and not considered a meal? And am I going to end up with a crumbly cake versus a sponge? Or an overly oily cake because of the natural oils? Or do you roast the flours to get some of the oil out?
> 
> Never made marzipan from scratch. Never made a nut flour from scratch. But apparently both are possible with my lovely Kitchen Aid gadgets.
> 
> I have been searching pinterest(where she says she saw it) and allrecipes.com and google. And see nothing. Wondering if it's a cultural type cake from a region where marzipan is a celebratory item used frequently? Global friends are encouraged to help -PLEASE-. ANYONE got an ideas? Otherwise I guess I am going to make an alternative(MEG version-- Mommy MacGyver) and use almond flour and make marzipan into my fondant with chocolate because chocolate makes everything better?????
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble.
> -Meg


Search for simnel cake. It’s a British Easter recipe. Lots of marzipan used.

If it’s just the almond flavour she adores then make her a Bakewell Tart


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Search for simnel cake. It’s a British Easter recipe. Lots of marzipan used.
> 
> If it’s just the almond flavour she adores then make her a Bakewell Tart


Ooh I forgot about this one @Pistachio's Pamperer. It’s yummy and pretty easy to make








Easy Almond Cake


You just will not get the marzipan to ooze into the cake batter if it starts off fridge-cold. In dire straits, I have cubed it and given it a quick whirl in the microwave. And if you wanted to replace the vanilla extract with the zest of an orange, I wouldn't mind in the slightest. For US cup...




www.nigella.com


----------



## CarolM

Oh boy. I am too scared to see just how much damage I did to myself in my posting mission madness. I will have to come and check later once I have plucked up enough courage. 
But in the meantime the same lady who sent me yesterdays really cute video sent me another one this morning and I just wanted to share it again. It at least makes me feel slightly more courageous.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. Today, we are heading to the River Otter in the hope of spotting Beavers... Really!

Nobody is entirely sure how beavers came to set up home on this river in Devin, but the Environment Agency has decided they can stay. European beavers were once in Britain, but were hunted to extinction. There are hopes that their controlled reintroduction will reduce flooding problems in some areas.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> On which side of the pond, I wonder... ?


Why on the side of the CDR pond of course.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay yours I call to be the english police. That is your Dark Lords given mission


Why are you angry with me oh Dark Lord. ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess this approaching storm is a bit more serious than others....
> 
> View attachment 305215


Are you all okay? Did everybody close all the shutters in the CDR?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's been a crazy 4 days. Dilly got a tooth pulled and won't follow doctors orders and eat soft food. She decided to let him eat today. Joe's ride to his adult program decided to take off while he was exiting the vehicle yesterday. Needless to say a new company started today. So I took some time off to look at butterflies and moths online. Then I started wondering why do Ohioans call a moth a miller. Google said Ohio doesn't have millers. What ever... I know I've seen them here. I'll post a picture. Since they come out in the dark I'll have to turn on the outside light.


okay, You have totally confused me. Who did Dilly let eat and how does that affect Dilly's problem of not eating soft food?
Also how does A new company starting for Joe have to do with you taking a day off to look at butterflies and moths.

I am sure that this must have something to do with your mission. I am just not sure what exactly and what to call it.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Is that for sure? (Don’t do it Carol!!!)


Too late. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Darn, I was hoping since you both are just downright nice and amazing, that you would just hand it over. ???


in your Dreams buster.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Marzipan is commonly used in Scandinavian baking. Here’s a simple pretty cake from the internet. Sometimes we put a roll of marzipan in the middle of a tube cake and bake. Very tasty.


Does your comment (Sometimes we put) mean that you are Scandinavian?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> S
> sure I’ll just spork it over. Over my cold dead body.


If you are not careful, The Dark Lord just might give you the gold medal as punishment.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> When I first moved to Fresno over 50 years ago my mother in law called them millers.


You understood all of that?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Srmcclure THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> That 13-year-old in Massachusetts just MADE MY DAY! ?


Okay, Explain?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> In order that they have received their Missions.
> Ellie May, Ray-Opo, Carol M, ChefdeNoel, Joe's Mum, Pastel Tortoise, Maggie3fan, Golden Greek Tortoise, Zeropilot, Lokkje, Cathie G, Yvonne, Maro2Bear, Blackdog, Pistachio's Pamperer, AZTortMum and KarenSoCal. So far.
> That's everybody who's posted this month. Seventeen Agents. Others may join in later.
> -1 for asking and tiring my poor pinkies.


oh well it was worth it, At least I know who they are. So who is the next one to ask a relevant question for the rest of us? Come on it is only 1 point. Looks around to see if The Dark Lord is anywhere nearby!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10


For me there were only two options. It either had to be the color blue or water. But I will be a little more sane this time and wait a few days to see what pans out.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> What enclosure should I get?
> 
> 
> And then I’m basically done right now I’m at the zoo so I’ll get those items in like a day or two (today ceramic) when I get paid my $40 I’ll buy the zilla thermostat and hopefully I can get a loan of some money from my parents to buy the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the entire thread, you can tell we weren't sure early on what he was all about and whether or not he was even serious. Then we realized he was. And we worried. Like we always do until they get it figured out. And he's 13. It was a huge learning curve, and he's come so far. And I am so proud of that kid. He needed someone to believe in him and mentor him, and @Srmcclure did such an awesome job with him.


Well done @Srmcclure . Very good job ol'' Chap. Very good job I say!! (in my very best British accent)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Near enough.
> To add to the number of laps done, point per extra lap whether real or fictitious.
> +1.
> @Yvonne G
> Mission Terminated.
> View attachment 305242


What! I will never get past my negatives now if I am only getting 1 point. Oh no. I hope the rest of you appreciate that fact that I have eliminated quite a few guesses for you already.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> He is sounding so much more confident now, too. And he's interacting on other threads in the forum. This is great.


It is great. Good for him


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> +2 to Heather.
> Carol, please slow down.
> You all have 26 more days of this to go and suicide will not get you the Wooden Spork.


Actually I was a little bit on the fast side. But then that is what I tend to do. I get all my first guesses out and then get a huge fright and then slow down. Sorry. I am crazy like that and have never had much patience. I promise to slow down now. ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> +2 to Heather.
> Carol, please slow down.
> You all have 26 more days of this to go and suicide will not get you the Wooden Spork.


And i was so so sure that I had Heathers one.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10
> Please stop.
> View attachment 305244


I have stopped. I posted all these last night already and cannot take them back. I was genuinely guessing them and NOT trying to get the spork. I PROMISE.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good! They Incontrovertibly should not!!! I’m glad he wasn’t traumatized by the ordeal!


There she goes again with the BIG WORDS. Heather you are messing with my scores.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> All the talk of Marzipan and other ambrosial recipes made us hungry... we had a glass of reisling and some chicken noodle soup.... ?
> View attachment 305247


Oh I want to say it, I really do but I am scared that the Dark Lord is going to take me and hang me from the highest beams somewhere high up in these really cold and dark rooms. ? I will bite my tongue for a while. And keep it in. Wait I will tell my kids then at least I don't have to hold it in. I have heard that it is bad for you to hold things in you know.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have to admit.... I’m having a bit much fun ?... I’m not even sure I’m on a mission anymore!!! It’s personal now)


Aw awe. Me thinks I am going to go completely crazy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ooooooooh.
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> Pull up an armadillo and I'll ask the One Legged Pirate to fetch you a coffee if you'd like.
> Sugar?


Why oh Why do they not have the monkey with his head in his hands emoji. I so need that one.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to fabricate an extension for my minus points section.
> I'll see you later, Agents.


So far I have -50. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well Carol, at least you busted one! Hopefully your only at -40. I’m sure it was at least -100 before. Maybe you’ll take the wooden spork from @Lokkje


Don't say that OUT LOUD!!!. The Dark Lord will think that I did it on purpose and give me more - points.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> I come in here less than 24 hours since I left, and there are *7 pages* of popular posts! How do you all keep up??


One page at a time. ????


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> You know, you’ve put me in a dilemma. Whilst I said I didn’t mind about the points I don’t think it’s appropriate that I didn’t get any points. I think you should give me points If for no other reason than you’re tempted not to give me points. I have cleverly been manipulating you to give me points about cheese and I know you like cheese and so instead of going in a direction contrary to your impulse you should give me +50 or I shall spork you. Conversely, I would not be adverse to having you give me -50 points because I would like to maintain such a sporking good time that I have been having since winning my major award. It is just frustrating that you would be so callous as to give me nothing. Get with it dark Lord! I am your creation so create creatively and give me plus or minus now I think it should be 100 points hey maybe even 1000. None are more worthy than your Spork. Dang, this room really is cold.


Now I am really frightened.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No! You should never except that invitation! Only danger awaits you now...


I am saying nothing. I have decided to leave you all to your own fates (And downfalls)


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> We've been sitting on our but running nothing but our mouths. I probably gained some weight.?


Oh darn it. Now I think I have yours but am wary of saying it. ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Srmcclure said:


> Good point... ??


Only the Dark lord gives points. Oh darn it. My leaving you all to your own fate did not last long. !!! Sighhhhhh


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> My offer still stands, hand over the spork, or else. Actually I might have to ask Carol now, I think she has the least points. ?


No I don't .... I have the most at the moment ....well from the back side of things anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> See you tomorrow CDR family, Agent Golden out.


TA TA For Now or as Lyn likes to say TTFN.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> In your dreams


HEYYYYY Those were my words. First you steal the Spork and now you want to steal my words.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> HEYYYYY Those were my words. First you steal the Spork and now you want to steal my words.


Oops, Did I say that out loud??? I quickly look around to see if the Dark Lord saw anything or heard anything?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> The mighty Spork is having a tad bit of a brain fart about how to get y’all but I’ll figure it out pretty soon. In the meantime, I’m going to eat some CJEESE STIKS. Ha.


I think that you had better get back to your clients first.


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ugh. Cakes are in the oven. Almond flour and almond extract used. Did a marbling effect so almond/marzipan cake mixed into a gardellis chocolate. With marzipan mixed into the “white” cake.
> Then tomorrow I will make one orange mirror glaze and one chocolate and swirl them over the cake.
> Unfortunately on the way home.. it hit me that this is the last cake I will be baking her while she is home as she is graduating high school early this May.
> -Meg


Don't forget our pictures!! And of course to whisper to me what your mission is as well please.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wow! That must feel great ? .
> You DO take beautiful pictures ya know.
> When I see them I almost wish I had a better life right now ..?
> But I am so Happy for you!!!!!
> Maybe you could take pics as a side job for mucho moola??? ? just a thought???


mmmm you are a tougher nut to crack.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Why thank you dark Lord. I want to lose points so you played right into my hands.


Oh I so so so want to say that your mission is to push your luck. But I promised not to. So I am not.


----------



## CarolM

Srmcclure said:


> Hahahaha I mean, it might be worth it. I like jellyfish and armadillos... ? sure! I'll have milk too dang it ?


Well done. Take the wind out of his sails.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's 4.30 am here.
> Better get some kip.
> Though i think some of the pepper from this morning's kipper are in the bed.
> Hmmm.
> Nos da!


Nos Da Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> 1 point? Wow, ya think you can spare it o mighty dark lord? I think you forgot a few zeros after the one. Crass demand should be rewarded. Sporky wants more points. Reconsider your plus one and add a few zeros afterwards because Sporky is quite deserving of many major awards although my preference is to maintain this awesome Spork. I most unhumbly request that you reconsider your one point and make it 1000.


You do realise that if you get a 1000 you will never retain your spork!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Speak, my child. Tell Sporky all.


They really need to add a snorting emoji. Oh and the Monkey no see one too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I don’t actually want to call anyone out. It’s too,much fun reading what they’re posting. I have never been a competitive person at the best of times so I’ll take part, enjoy and leave the serious points stuff to others


mmmm I cannot figure out what your mission is yet. As you seem to be your normal self. You are making this very difficult Linda. Just saying.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. Today, we are heading to the River Otter in the hope of spotting Beavers... Really!
> 
> Nobody is entirely sure how beavers came to set up home on this river in Devin, but the Environment Agency has decided they can stay. European beavers were once in Britain, but were hunted to extinction. There are hopes that their controlled reintroduction will reduce flooding problems in some areas.


mmmm. Very interesting. I would love to see some pictures of any Beavers and their house if at all possible. I remember the ones in Narnia and I was quite impressed with their little houses.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay, Explain?


No need to explain, I figured it out. Now if only I can figure all of your missions out.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> For me there were only two options. It either had to be the color blue or water. But I will be a little more sane this time and wait a few days to see what pans out.


maybe I should have said to see what the tide brings in. I wiggle my eyebrows up and down suggestively.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh I want to say it, I really do but I am scared that the Dark Lord is going to take me and hang me from the highest beams somewhere high up in these really cold and dark rooms. ? I will bite my tongue for a while. And keep it in. Wait I will tell my kids then at least I don't have to hold it in. I have heard that it is bad for you to hold things in you know.


Although my kids are going to think that I have finally lost it and just might send me to the nut house. So if I disappear for a while, don't worry I have just gone for some psychiatric help.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow.....pages n pages n pages.

We survived the storms, picking up many inches of overnight rain. One tornado did touch down South of Annapolis, MD.

Off for some morning kayaking. Might as well make good use of all the water.

ps - Not hot or humid yet!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh darn it. Now I think I have yours but am wary of saying it. ? ? ? ?


I have forgotten it already. You see what happens when I wait.?‍


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....pages n pages n pages.
> 
> We survived the storms, picking up many inches of overnight rain. One tornado did touch down South of Annapolis, MD.
> 
> Off for some morning kayaking. Might as well make good use of all the water.
> 
> ps - Not hot or humid yet!


I am wailing in my head off now, You are not playing fair. ?


----------



## CarolM

All caught up again. And the damage was as bad as I thought. At least I had one win. Sorry Yvonne. You guys might not see me over the weekend as usual, as I will be working in the garden again and trying to get various projects finished. As I want to start some new projects but Stephen has categorically told me that I am not allowed to start any new projects until I have finished the old projects. Besides I love working in my garden and cannot wait for it to be finished. This however will give me more time to sus you all out and your missions. Although I do stand the chance of giving wins to some of you. Oh well I started the game off with a bang and now it is time to sit back and watch. 
???????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> 1 point? Wow, ya think you can spare it o mighty dark lord? I think you forgot a few zeros after the one. Crass demand should be rewarded. Sporky wants more points. Reconsider your plus one and add a few zeros afterwards because Sporky is quite deserving of many major awards although my preference is to maintain this awesome Spork. I most unhumbly request that you reconsider your one point and make it 1000.


+1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Are you all okay? Did everybody close all the shutters in the CDR?


There aren't any.
No windows.
Or has someone been redecorating in the Dark?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> What! I will never get past my negatives now if I am only getting 1 point. Oh no. I hope the rest of you appreciate that fact that I have eliminated quite a few guesses for you already.


That was my plan all along ?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1.


Ummm ? almighty “genius” that is most assuredly NOT 1000. I guess cold dark lords aren’t very good with numbers. Sporking ridiculous. I will have to develop a new strategy since my master is failing me and twill be that I will go to all of my fellow CDR denizens to give me their negative points in fear of my retaliation as I shall Spork all of you. Trust me, it is so much worse to be sporked then to be smoted particularly as I cannot seem to come up with the technique for smoting that will work in CDR without doing harm to beloved wooden Sporky. Line up and cough up the negative points all. Sporky also notes the appreciation for the gloriousness of Sporky and I am glad you are all jealous and trying to get the coveted wooden Spork. Holy crap it’s exhausting to try to be the spawn of a dark Lord. Sporky needs a nap. PS, Caroline was first in line if she has the most negative PS, CarolM is first in line if she has the most negatives.


----------



## Lokkje

I hate this phone and I hate that things keep getting duplicated. Although my genius must be seen many times.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Ummm ? almighty “genius” that is most assuredly NOT 1000. I guess cold dark lords aren’t very good with numbers. Sporking ridiculous. I will have to develop a new strategy since my master is failing me and twill be that I will go to all of my fellow CDR denizens to give me their negative points in fear of my retaliation as I shall Spork all of you. Trust me, it is so much worse to be sporked then to be smoted particularly as I cannot seem to come up with the technique for smoting that will work in CDR without doing harm to beloved wooden Sporky. Line up and cough up the negative points all. Sporky also notes the appreciation for the gloriousness of Sporky and I am glad you are all jealous and trying to get the coveted wooden Spork. Holy crap it’s exhausting to try to be the spawn of a dark Lord. Sporky needs a nap. PS, Caroline was first in line if she has the most negative PS, CarolM is first in line if she has the most negatives.


Caro, your only hope is to run, and count on me... ? ?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Only the Dark lord gives points. Oh darn it. My leaving you all to your own fate did not last long. !!! Sighhhhhh


The dark lord is mathematics challenged.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Caro, your only hope is to run, and count on me... ? ?


Sporky has no legs so Sporky does not need to rely on such a silly thing as running to catch you. Sporky is also a utensil so no knife shall align with anyone but Sporky. Now you are both doomed. Both sporked and backstabbed.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Although my kids are going to think that I have finally lost it and just might send me to the nut house. So if I disappear for a while, don't worry I have just gone for some psychiatric help.


They’re going to take you away ha ha hee hee ho ho


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Sporky has no legs so Sporky does not need to rely on such a silly thing as running to catch you. Sporky is also a utensil so no knife shall align with anyone but Sporky. Now you are both doomed. Both sporked and backstabbed.


Well, guess I’ll have to resort to plan 2... ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> They’re going to take you away ha ha hee hee ho ho


One less person to take down for the spork ?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> No need to explain, I figured it out. Now if only I can figure all of your missions out.


Is there some particular reason why you keep talking to yourself? There are many of us we would be more than happy to talk to you. I’m talking to you. Sporky has honored you with her presence. Is this an interesting mission related strategy where you made crazy ridiculous guesses to appear to have many negative points and now you were going to actually execute your mission where you’re talking to yourself? How very interesting.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> You do realise that if you get a 1000 you will never retain your spork!


Well ? But I shall always be The original Sporky and it would be the most amazing turnabout of all time in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> The dark lord is mathematics challenged.


Mathematically. 
He certainly is when Carol's making wild guesses.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Oh I so so so want to say that your mission is to push your luck. But I promised not to. So I am not.


Why would I be pushing my luck? Have you forgotten that the cold dark Lord created me? Now pushing your luck is agitating me. And you are pushing your luck. Spork awaits


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mathematically.
> He certainly is when Carol's making wild guesses.
> View attachment 305279


Mathematics. We are not discussing English we were discussing math. I perform Mathemagics feats. I do guesstimates.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Mathematics. We are not discussing English we were discussing math. I perform Mathemagics feats. I do guesstimates.


And English was my worst subject. So tedious.


----------



## Lokkje

Good morning cold dark Lord. I am trying hard to emulate you but I am finding it difficult. I don’t know where you find all of your energy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There aren't any.
> No windows.
> Or has someone been redecorating in the Dark?


Oh dear. I am really loosing my mind as I thought I saw one or two in one of the corners. Although for the life of me I cannot remember which one.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Caro, your only hope is to run, and count on me... ? ?


mmmmmm, I think I am on to the two of you. Or am I????


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Is there some particular reason why you keep talking to yourself? There are many of us we would be more than happy to talk to you. I’m talking to you. Sporky has honored you with her presence. Is this an interesting mission related strategy where you made crazy ridiculous guesses to appear to have many negative points and now you were going to actually execute your mission where you’re talking to yourself? How very interesting.


Interesting it is!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Why would I be pushing my luck? Have you forgotten that the cold dark Lord created me? Now pushing your luck is agitating me. And you are pushing your luck. Spork awaits


Await oh Sporky await. I am on my way!!!


----------



## CarolM

ok, The weekend awaits. Until later everybody.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Morning, Agents of the Dark Lord. 
Having lost our first Agent, we have a new Agent with a new Mission starting today. 
Today is Eat an Extra Dessert Day. 
Not Eat a Desert Day, that's next week, I think. 
More cheese and crackers for me.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Morning, Agents of the Dark Lord.
> Having lost our first Agent, we have a new Agent with a new Mission starting today.
> Today is Eat an Extra Dessert Day.
> Not Eat a Desert Day, that's next week, I think.
> More cheese and crackers for me.


Can you tell us who the new agent is? I’m guessing @Srmcclure


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off out for a game of cricket with the Tidginator. 
See you later, Agents.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> mmmmmm, I think I am on to the two of you. Or am I????


Don’t do it Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Can you tell us who the new agent is? I’m guessing @Srmcclure


Correct.
-1.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out for a game of cricket with the Tidginator.
> See you later, Agents.


Tidgy? Will she have tea?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> -1.


The Indignity!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tidgy? Will she have tea?


Given half a chance.


----------



## jaizei

Lokkje said:


> And English was my worst subject. So tedious.



The secret is that spoken > written. Just English like you talk is you literally can't be wrong.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> The dark lord is mathematics challenged.


I just figured @Tidgy's Dad was using TARDIS math. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Mathematics. We are not discussing English we were discussing math. I perform Mathemagics feats. I do guesstimates.


@Lokkje What about conjecture? Or maybe we could use a conjurer. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well, guess I’ll have to resort to plan 2... ?


@Golden Greek Tortoise 567 Dare I ask? 

I mean, I don't know if I really _want_ to know the answer, but there's that whole risk assessment thing... ? Oh, just go ahead and tell me.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 Dare I ask?
> 
> I mean, I don't know if I really _want_ to know the answer, but there's that whole risk assessment thing... ? Oh, just go ahead and tell me.


Well plan 2 is poison, pour a little here and there in the tea and cheese. Cheese is the secret...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> And English was my worst subject. So tedious.


Well, it is if you do it longhand! ? 
Kind of like math, in that regard... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I am really loosing my mind as I thought I saw one or two in one of the corners. Although for the life of me I cannot remember which one.


Those windows... We're they on a blue call box, by any chance? ? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’ve been trying to figure out what @Pastel Tortie is doing for her mission, so far I have 0 clue. Her and Carol I haven’t the faintest clue.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

The others, I have an idea at least.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off out for a game of cricket with the Tidginator.
> See you later, Agents.


Now, I know what a game of "cricket" would look like with my box turtle... but Tidgy doesn't eat those, does she?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> The secret is that spoken > written. Just English like you talk is you literally can't be wrong.


The nature of language is that it changes through time, true. However, people still get things wrong, and there are misuses of words that should not become accepted just because they occur (frequently in some cases). 

For example... If "to _wreck_ havoc" ever becomes acceptable usage, when people mean "to _wreak_ havoc," I'm going to have to rain down more havoc than @Lokkje with her spork! ? 

To WRECK havoc is Mitigation, folks. ?

Sorry... I'll get off my soapbox for now.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I am invisible to the Dark Lord. I am Sporky. His creation. But...better....?????☠??


I think you are enjoying this a little too much....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> It’s rather humorous. I have been so entertained by this that I’ve been making patients wait in the examination rooms while I look at what everybody is doing and try to figure out what they’re up to. I haven’t even launched my strategy for my mission yet and you all are deeply involved and it’s fascinating to try to puzzle through what’s going on. My non-assigned strategy has been to try to score lots of negative points without having to resort to making wild inane guesses so that I can retain my wooden spork outright.


What is all this "mission" crap? Why am I outa the loop on this one? I know nothing about missions? I am not a regular in CDR. So I am really not sure what's going on. BUT, it does seem to me that those with a mission should not have been identified, how can one be sneaky when every one knows who have missions? I have never considered myself a real member of CDR. I'm just posting every where trying to find out whatever happened to Chubs. Sorry, I'm outa here


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ugh. Cakes are in the oven. Almond flour and almond extract used. Did a marbling effect so almond/marzipan cake mixed into a gardellis chocolate. With marzipan mixed into the “white” cake.
> Then tomorrow I will make one orange mirror glaze and one chocolate and swirl them over the cake.
> Unfortunately on the way home.. it hit me that this is the last cake I will be baking her while she is home as she is graduating high school early this May.
> -Meg


Sorry Meg. My sons grew up and moved away, so my nest is empty as well. but that turns out to be great!


----------



## Maggie3fan

I 


Lokkje said:


> Why would I want to burn MY Spork? As you could see, I had reconsidered my thoughtful plot of heating up the CDR after considering my construct was of wood. Now I may reconsider as I might morph to the plastic and???????...but plastic melts. I’ll get back to you on that one. Sporky most appreciates that you referred to her with”please” as I grow in power. Again my creator I thank you but I shall reserve the right to burn all but my wooden presence, at least until I LOSE MY MAJOR COVETED AWARD due to your inappropriate point assignments. Nobody is more negative than I am Nobody is more negative than I am


I am, so watch how you insult the rest of us. I am only here looking for Chubbs. He's not answering Y's email to him. I am seriously worried that something is wrong. It's hard to play a game when I am worried about my friend


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> What is all this "mission" crap? Why am I outa the loop on this one? I know nothing about missions? I am not a regular in CDR. So I am really not sure what's going on. BUT, it does seem to me that those with a mission should not have been identified, how can one be sneaky when every one knows who have missions? I have never considered myself a real member of CDR. I'm just posting every where trying to find out whatever happened to Chubs. Sorry, I'm outa here


It’s a mission for September, we all have missions and earn points for doing them. If someone knows what you are doing, and they guess correctly then their mission is terminated. @Yvonne G is outa the game, but if they guess wrong it’s minus 10 points. Hence why Carol is down 50. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> I
> 
> I am, so watch how you insult the rest of us. I am only here looking for Chubbs. He's not answering Y's email to him. I am seriously worried that something is wrong. It's hard to play a game when I am worried about my friend


Me too, because even if he did have a lot of work, you’d think he’d have some time to look here. I hope he’s alright. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Does your comment (Sometimes we put) mean that you are Scandinavian?


I don't


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s a mission for September, we all have missions and earn points for doing them. If someone knows what you are doing, and they guess correctly then their mission is terminated. @Yvonne G is outa the game, but if they guess wrong it’s minus 10 points. Hence why Carol is down 50. ?


I have never know Y to play games. Like I have said before I am just looking for Chubbs. Points? I don't need no sticking badges, err points


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Let’s try something..... @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu 

That might not work but I’m willing to try anything. I know Mystic_Queen had contact with him, I’ll ask her to try to talk to Chubbs.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Let’s try something..... @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu @Chubbs the tegu
> 
> That might not work but I’m willing to try anything. I know Mystic_Queen had contact with him, I’ll ask her to try to talk to Chubbs.


What??? She's a newb. Chubbs didn't even know her. I have been a TFO member for ever, and oh crap, every day that goes by makes me worry more about him


----------



## Maggie3fan

Can someone please help me find Chubbs


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> What??? She's a newb. Chubbs didn't even know her. I have been a TFO member for ever, and oh crap, every day that goes by makes me worry more about him


They knew each other, talked in the nut house, here, and had a private chat together.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Can someone please help me find Chubbs


I’ll help the best I can


----------



## Maggie3fan

Anybody have a fone number for Chubbs? 


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> They knew each other, talked in the nut house, here, and had a private chat together.


I've had PM's with Chubbs, and all that crap. Something's wrong


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody have a fone number for Chubbs?
> 
> I've had PM's with Chubbs, and all that crap. Something's wrong


Yea, I agree. I’ll ask Katie.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've tried to go back and find where I was outed, and couldn't. Can anyone point me in the right direction? By the way, I managed 13 laps this a.m.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> I've tried to go back and find where I was outed, and couldn't. Can anyone point me in the right direction? By the way, I managed 13 laps this a.m.


Carol did it, I think it’s a long way back.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> I've tried to go back and find where I was outed, and couldn't. Can anyone point me in the right direction? By the way, I managed 13 laps this a.m.


It was one of @CarolM's posts, but I don't think it was the big long post. I guess it might have been. That was a quite a few pages ago, now.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Hey @Pastel Tortie I think you tagged the wrong person. It’s @CarolM . That’s super confusing, we have another Carol M!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hey @Pastel Tortie I think you tagged the wrong person. It’s @CarolM . That’s super confusing, we have another Carol M!


Change made (post above has been edited with the correct user name). Thanks.
I think this is the most confusing identity challenge yet!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Change made (post above has been edited with the correct user name). Thanks.
> I think this is the most confusing identity challenge yet!


I have to agree, it’s basically the exact same username.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Morning/Day all....
> 
> for old timers, or folks who have read this entire thread, you MIGHT recall that last year a friend and I kayaked out into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor to greet their Tall Ship “The Pride of Baltimore II” as she arrived back into home port following a long Summer of cruising. I took some great pix. A few have been used in promos from the Pride Staff.
> 
> Just yesterday the online PADDLING.com publication was published and lo n behold one of my photos was used in one of their articles regarding navigation.
> 
> *The Pride of Baltimore II - Inner Harbor - Maryland*
> View attachment 305177


Wow that's cool. Congrats ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just figured @Tidgy's Dad was using TARDIS math. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Now, I know what a game of "cricket" would look like with my box turtle... but Tidgy doesn't eat those, does she?


No. 
She disdainfully ignores all other animals except chickens. 
She like to attack chickens.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Wow it's hard for me to keep up with you all. The missions given by the Dark Lord has kept the CDR busy. 
Today I am going to try a new cheese for me. It's called brie cheese. Rose is going to heat the cheese in the oven and serve with apple and other slices of fruit and crackers. 
Dont know why I have never tried this cheese before. 
Pics to come after she prepares the cheese. 
Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow it's hard for me to keep up with you all. The missions given by the Dark Lord has kept the CDR busy.
> Today I am going to try a new cheese for me. It's called brie cheese. Rose is going to heat the cheese in the oven and serve with apple and other slices of fruit and crackers.
> Dont know why I have never tried this cheese before.
> Pics to come after she prepares the cheese.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


I love Brie, it’s so soft and creamy. I love it with apples, French baguette, and honey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> What is all this "mission" crap? Why am I outa the loop on this one? I know nothing about missions? I am not a regular in CDR. So I am really not sure what's going on. BUT, it does seem to me that those with a mission should not have been identified, how can one be sneaky when every one knows who have missions? I have never considered myself a real member of CDR. I'm just posting every where trying to find out whatever happened to Chubs. Sorry, I'm outa here


You're in denial, Roommate. 
I was in the Nile once. 
It was horrible, really dirty and stinky.


----------



## Yvonne G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carol did it, I think it’s a long way back.


Thanks! I found it. She's pretty good at getting them right. @Tidgy's Dad - After reading Ray's last post, I think his mission is to use "Cheese" in as many sentences as possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> It was one of @CarolM's posts, but I don't think it was the big long post. I guess it might have been. That was a quite a few pages ago, now.


She first mentioned it in the big long post, but called it later.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks! I found it. She's pretty good at getting them right. @Tidgy's Dad - After reading Ray's last post, I think his mission is to use "Cheese" in as many sentences as possible.


I was thinking that too, except I didn’t want to lose points. The trick is to let others do it for you! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow it's hard for me to keep up with you all. The missions given by the Dark Lord has kept the CDR busy.
> Today I am going to try a new cheese for me. It's called brie cheese. Rose is going to heat the cheese in the oven and serve with apple and other slices of fruit and crackers.
> Dont know why I have never tried this cheese before.
> Pics to come after she prepares the cheese.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks! I found it. She's pretty good at getting them right. @Tidgy's Dad - After reading Ray's last post, I think his mission is to use "Cheese" in as many sentences as possible.


Carol is on Minus Rather A Lot for several incorrect guesses. 
She only called you correctly. 
Are you calling Ray out on his Mission?
Or just thinking?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Carol is on Minus Rather A Lot for several incorrect guesses.
> She only called you correctly.
> Are you calling Ray out on his Mission?
> Or just thinking?


I’ll call it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

But we should wait for Yvonne, if she wants to take it, I can step out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ll call it


Point! 
Agent Ray's Mission was to accumulate points for mentioning cheese. 
No one else scores points for cheese mentions this month. 
Now, nor does Ray.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> But we should wait for Yvonne, if she wants to take it, I can step out.


Too late! 
She's gonna be mad with you.
And me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Ray--Opo
Agent Ray.
You Mission has been Terminated.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!
> Agent Ray's Mission was to accumulate points for mentioning cheese.
> No one else scores points for cheese mentions this month.
> Now, nor does Ray.


Yay! Sorry Yvonne ?, and sorry Ray. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late!
> She's gonna be mad with you.
> And me.


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> She disdainfully ignores all other animals except chickens.
> She like to attack chickens.


Chickens? Tidgy is a little monster ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's Tidgy's English lesson time. 
See you later, Agents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Chickens? Tidgy is a little monster ?


She's a little minx.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a little minx.


Indeed.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's Tidgy's English lesson time.
> See you later, Agents.


Tell us how she does! ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, it is if you do it longhand! ?
> Kind of like math, in that regard... ?


You get a longhand and shorthand English? Whaaaaattttt!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Those windows... We're they on a blue call box, by any chance? ? ?


So you saw it too!! Thank goodness for that.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> The nature of language is that it changes through time, true. However, people still get things wrong, and there are misuses of words that should not become accepted just because they occur (frequently in some cases).
> 
> For example... If "to _wreck_ havoc" ever becomes acceptable usage, when people mean "to _wreak_ havoc," I'm going to have to rain down more havoc than @Lokkje with her spork! ?
> 
> To WRECK havoc is Mitigation, folks. ?
> 
> Sorry... I'll get off my soapbox for now.


See english police.!!


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s a mission for September, we all have missions and earn points for doing them. If someone knows what you are doing, and they guess correctly then their mission is terminated. @Yvonne G is outa the game, but if they guess wrong it’s minus 10 points. Hence why Carol is down 50. ?


Maggie knows this and is jerking your chain. That is most probably her mission. Either that or plausible deniability. And no I am NOT CALLING it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You get a longhand and shorthand English? Whaaaaattttt!!!


Well, you can either write it out the long way... Handwritten... Or you can type it up. 
As long as autocorrect doesn't second guess your word choice. Then it takes forever.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> They knew each other, talked in the nut house, here, and had a private chat together.


Are we talking about love in the air? And you can't go telling Maggie that. She is likely to go and kill Mystic Queen in a jealous rage.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody have a fone number for Chubbs?
> 
> I've had PM's with Chubbs, and all that crap. Something's wrong


I cannot decide if you are being serious or playing the game?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carol did it, I think it’s a long way back.


It was this morning my time. ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It was one of @CarolM's posts, but I don't think it was the big long post. I guess it might have been. That was a quite a few pages ago, now.


I confirmed that what I said in the big long post for Yvonne was what I was calling for her.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hey @Pastel Tortie I think you tagged the wrong person. It’s @CarolM . That’s super confusing, we have another Carol M!


There can only be ONE!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> See english police.!!


Do you have any idea how _useless_ my degree in (American) English was when I lived in the UK? 

The spelling was different.
The pronunciation was different.
The punctuation was different.
The vocabulary was different.
Syllables don't make sense there. 
My formerly near-perfect American English still hasn't recovered from the three years I spent in the UK. 

@CarolM I'm not qualified to police _anything_ on that side of the pond! ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I have to agree, it’s basically the exact same username.


Who is this imposter?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow it's hard for me to keep up with you all. The missions given by the Dark Lord has kept the CDR busy.
> Today I am going to try a new cheese for me. It's called brie cheese. Rose is going to heat the cheese in the oven and serve with apple and other slices of fruit and crackers.
> Dont know why I have never tried this cheese before.
> Pics to come after she prepares the cheese.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


Yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks! I found it. She's pretty good at getting them right. @Tidgy's Dad - After reading Ray's last post, I think his mission is to use "Cheese" in as many sentences as possible.


Don't you mean wrong? I am down 50 points. ??


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I was thinking that too, except I didn’t want to lose points. The trick is to let others do it for you! ?


I also thought that but I promised to give all of you guys a chance. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Carol is on Minus Rather A Lot for several incorrect guesses.
> She only called you correctly.
> Are you calling Ray out on his Mission?
> Or just thinking?


That's what I said. True story.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!
> Agent Ray's Mission was to accumulate points for mentioning cheese.
> No one else scores points for cheese mentions this month.
> Now, nor does Ray.


Poor Ray.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late!
> She's gonna be mad with you.
> And me.


I think she is going to be spitting mad. Because I think that was her calling it.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> ?


Thank goodness it wasn't Maggie. She has some serious revenge schemes. I don't want to call her mission out, even if I knew what it was.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> See english police.!!





CarolM said:


> I cannot decide if you are being serious or playing the game?


Game? Tidley's thing, I'm not much of a game player


CarolM said:


> Are we talking about love in the air? And you can't go telling Maggie that. She is likely to go and kill Mystic Queen in a jealous rage. No not me, but his real girlfriend might...


OMG! I am old enuf to be his great grandmother...I really liked him, and he fit in so well, and hell, he actually liked me and that's pretty rare. Chubbs where are you? Somebody get his fone # from that Queen, plz


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do you have any idea how _useless_ my degree in (American) English was when I lived in the UK?
> 
> The spelling was different.
> The pronunciation was different.
> The punctuation was different.
> The vocabulary was different.
> Syllables don't make sense there.
> My formerly near-perfect American English still hasn't recovered from the three years I spent in the UK.
> 
> @CarolM I'm not qualified to police _anything_ on that side of the pond! ?


Who cares. At least you know more or less when someone is getting it wrong.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Morning, Agents of the Dark Lord.
> Having lost our first Agent, we have a new Agent with a new Mission starting today.
> Today is Eat an Extra Dessert Day.
> Not Eat a Desert Day, that's next week, I think.
> More cheese and crackers for me.


You are not allowed to mention cheese. Although I do find that it makes an excellent dessert with figs and wine. Plus a little honey.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Are we talking about love in the air? And you can't go telling Maggie that. She is likely to go and kill Mystic Queen in a jealous rage.


I’ll be quite about it from now on... ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> There can only be ONE!!!


I agree, hopefully this person changes their username soon. ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Who is this imposter?


I believe it’s Carol M


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I think she is going to be spitting mad. Because I think that was her calling it.


Me too, I tried to tell him, oh well. ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't Maggie. She has some serious revenge schemes. I don't want to call her mission out, even if I knew what it was.


Yep, I wouldn’t either.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Does your comment (Sometimes we put) mean that you are Scandinavian?


Hmmm. I have a horse named Lokkje. My name is Kristin. My grandmothers names were Bergliot and Astrid. Nope, not a Scandi but I did work for Novo Nordisk for several years. I’m an American. Bless y’all


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> If you are not careful, The Dark Lord just might give you the gold medal as punishment.


I take. No give. I don’t want the gold medal but if I wished to have it it shall be mine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaack from our morning kayaking trip, just under 12 miles. Yes, it got hot! Sunny & bright. Lots of evidence of storm damage on the drive to our launch area. Trees & limbs broken & scattered.

Colorful. Soon Fall Leaves will grace us with their presence.

My Co-Kayaker in Mid-Paddle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tell us how she does! ?
> Generally better than many of my students.
> But she has a big problem with quantitative adjectives.
> Probably because she can only count up to three.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> What! I will never get past my negatives now if I am only getting 1 point. Oh no. I hope the rest of you appreciate that fact that I have eliminated quite a few guesses for you already.


Oh yes. TOTALLY appreciative. (Audible ?)


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Oh darn it. Now I think I have yours but am wary of saying it. ? ? ? ?


Ha! You have nothing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> There can only be ONE!!!


There are probably hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well, guess I’ll have to resort to plan 2... ?


Delicious


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Do you have any idea how _useless_ my degree in (American) English was when I lived in the UK?
> 
> The spelling was different.
> The pronunciation was different.
> The punctuation was different.
> The vocabulary was different.
> Syllables don't make sense there.
> My formerly near-perfect American English still hasn't recovered from the three years I spent in the UK.
> 
> @CarolM I'm not qualified to police _anything_ on that side of the pond! ?


Try Moroccan English.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I am really loosing my mind as I thought I saw one or two in one of the corners. Although for the life of me I cannot remember which one.


There are no corners that I have found in the cold dark room. Only edges.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please do not burn the Wooden Spork.


You'd better get it away from her before she does. She told me she likes to burn stuff.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> There are no corners that I have found in the cold dark room. Only edges.


I can’t tell, it’s too dark


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't Maggie. She has some serious revenge schemes. I don't want to call her mission out, even if I knew what it was.


Don't be scared.
Maggie is actually a very sweet, soft-centred fluffy sort of lamby thing.
Like me.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Lokkje What about conjecture? Or maybe we could use a conjurer. ?


It is pure conjecture to think that conjuring would be of any benefit it this point. Good thought though.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out what @Pastel Tortie is doing for her mission, so far I have 0 clue. Her and Carol I haven’t the faintest clue.


??
Hmm


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be scared.
> Maggie is actually a vary sweet, soft-centred fluffy sort of lamby thing.
> Like me.


Haha but no. Especially when you brought yourself in. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> You'd better get it away from her before she does. She told me she likes to burn stuff.?


I, too, have my limitations.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're in denial, Roommate.
> I was in the Nile once.
> It was horrible, really dirty and stinky.


It is epic and historic. Shouldn’t It be full of fossils?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I can’t tell, it’s too dark


Point.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Too late!
> She's gonna be mad with you.
> And me.


Well if you can’t take the heat and all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Haha but no. Especially when you brought yourself in. ?


Not kidding
I'm sure Maggie is actually a kitten. 
And so am I.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a little minx.
> She’s a little tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> It is epic and historic. Shouldn’t It be full of fossils?


Modern alluvial.
Possible redistribution.


----------



## Ray--Opo

ZEROPILOT said:


> I won't check it out.
> There's a 50/50 chance that I won't like you anymore if I do.


I hope my political views wouldn't affect your attitude towards me. But that's the good thing about TFO not allowing politics here.?? we need to direct our anger and disappointment towards the powers being. Not towards each other. 
I probably have said to much. 
Sorry moderators!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I've been searching for this post and finally found it. We got stuck when we joined this dang place. Now it's forevermore ?


I agree!?


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Game? Tidley's thing, I'm not much of a game player
> 
> OMG! I am old enuf to be his great grandmother...I really liked him, and he fit in so well, and hell, he actually liked me and that's pretty rare. Chubbs where are you? Somebody get his fone # from that Queen, plz


So Maggie’s mission is to find Chubbs. Or murder all of us. Hmm. I’m going with finding Chubbs as I want him found. Negative 1000


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> You are not allowed to mention cheese. Although I do find that it makes an excellent dessert with figs and wine. Plus a little honey.


Ever since I left home and started my own fantasy life, I ALWAYS eat dessert before the meal, or with the meal


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be scared.
> Maggie is actually a very sweet, soft-centred fluffy sort of lamby thing.
> Like me.


OK freakin bite me buddy!!! While I am self-centered, there ain't no lamby crap going on here. I see myself as a combination of Marilyn Monroe and Rambo. LOLOLOL you said soft centered not self centered, well, that's wrong as well.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't be scared.
> Maggie is actually a very sweet, soft-centred fluffy sort of lamby thing.
> Like me.


Maggie has his mini hard edges as the cold dark room and you invented it. Need I say more.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Modern alluvial.
> Possible redistribution.


Really? That’s quite disappointing. I had no idea. Is that a common problem with riverbeds?


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Ever since I left home and started my own fantasy life, I ALWAYS eat dessert before the meal, or with the meal
> 
> OK freakin bite me buddy!!! While I am self-centered, there ain't no lamby crap going on here. I see myself as a combination of Marilyn Monroe and Rambo. LOLOLOL you said soft centered not self centered, well, that's wrong as well.


Dessert first! I always knew you were a smart woman.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Maggie has his mini hard edges as the cold dark room and you invented it. Need I say more.


 Yes I need to say more. I was not saying his mini I was saying as many. Stupid phone!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Maggie has his mini hard edges as the cold dark room and you invented it. Need I say more.


Yes you need. WTF did you say? Damn, one reason I have always stayed away from CDR, because all the inhabitants seem to know what's happening and you all speak the same unlanguage. I am not smart enuf to follow whats going on, sorta like you've all stepped thru the looking glass and I'm standing on the outside looking in...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> So Maggie’s mission is to find Chubbs. Or murder all of us. Hmm. I’m going with finding Chubbs as I want him found. Negative 1000


Are you calling that ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Really? That’s quite disappointing. I had no idea. Is that a common problem with riverbeds?


 Well, it's complicated, but often.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Ray--Opo
> Agent Ray.
> You Mission has been Terminated.


I understand, I wasn't a good agent. Some of the members really put in a great effort. 
I tried taking the eyes off of me by saying I didn't receive a mission. Hopefully the next time I will get more involved.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Yes you need. WTF did you say? Damn, one reason I have always stayed away from CDR, because all the inhabitants seem to know what's happening and you all speak the same unlanguage. I am not smart enuf to follow whats going on, sorta like you've all stepped thru the looking glass and I'm standing on the outside looking in...


B=llocks.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Yes you need. WTF did you say? Damn, one reason I have always stayed away from CDR, because all the inhabitants seem to know what's happening and you all speak the same unlanguage. I am not smart enuf to follow whats going on, sorta like you've all stepped thru the looking glass and I'm standing on the outside looking in...


I am going to step away from my computer for a bit. I have been putting together a tuna, noodle casserole. Yeah Buddy! Tuna, egg noodles, corn and extra sharp cheddar cheese, manufactured right here in Tillamook Oregon, oh and ricotta cheese.. yummy...


Tidgy's Dad said:


> B=llocks.


That must be English not American


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> I understand, I wasn't a good agent. Some of the members really put in a great effort.
> I tried taking the eyes off of me by saying I didn't receive a mission. Hopefully the next time I will get more involved.


You scored quite a few points. 
No Wooden Spork for you, I feel.
Some players seem to go for death and glory, others are slower and more subtle and score gradually. 
We'll see who got it right.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you calling that ?


Why ever not? I win no matter what…


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> B=llocks.


Testicles!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I am going to step away from my computer for a bit. I have been putting together a tuna, noodle casserole. Yeah Buddy! Tuna, egg noodles, corn and extra sharp cheddar cheese, manufactured right here in Tillamook Oregon, oh and ricotta cheese.. yummy...
> 
> That must be English not American


Indeed.
It refers to the testicles of a male cow (or now, any male animal including people) and represents disbelief.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> It refers to the testicles of a male cow (or now, any male animal including people) and represents disbelief.


It’s a castrated bull as well. Hmm


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> It refers to the testicles of a male cow (or now, any male animal including people) and represents disbelief.


And Maggie said the c word and you let her do it. Pastel.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You scored quite a few points.
> No Wooden Spork for you, I feel.
> Some players seem to go for death and glory, others are slower and more subtle and score gradually.
> We'll see who got it right.


Death and glory every time. I slaughter me! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A hem. 
Anyway, it's Tidgy's dinner time, so I've prepared her skillet cod with lemon and capers. 
See you in a bit.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I am going to step away from my computer for a bit. I have been putting together a tuna, noodle casserole. Yeah Buddy! Tuna, egg noodles, corn and extra sharp cheddar cheese, manufactured right here in Tillamook Oregon, oh and ricotta cheese.. yummy...
> 
> That must be English not American


That does sound quite delicious. Do share


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A hem.
> Anyway, it's Tidgy's dinner time, so I've prepared her skillet cod with lemon and capers.
> See you in a bit.


Oh my God seriously? That is my absolute favorite dinner. If you ever come to Phoenix let’s have that together and bring Tidgy please and wifey as well. We can have fixing cheese for dessert with honey and wine.


----------



## Lokkje

I think it’s time for lunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Oh my God seriously? That is my absolute favorite dinner. If you ever come to Phoenix let’s have that together and bring Tidgy please and wifey as well. We can have fixing cheese for dessert with honey and wine.


Not like honey. 
Bleuch.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not like honey.
> Bleuch.


I knew you were a guest and all but too bad. You have to drizzle honey over the roasted figs and then put some nice blue cheese or other cheese next to it or even a full cheese platter. You’ll find that you like it after the cod.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I knew you were a guest and all but too bad. You have to drizzle honey over the roasted figs and then put some nice blue cheese or other cheese next to it or even a full cheese platter. You’ll find that you like it after the cod.


Thank you 
One day..................


----------



## Lokkje

Cod and clementine is good as well. Learned it on great British baking show and it really is amazing. I got Nadiya’s book and highly recommend the cloud bread with creamy mackerel topping.


----------



## Lokkje

They are. Cod and clementine is. Really!!! HATE grammar


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> I understand, I wasn't a good agent. Some of the members really put in a great effort.
> I tried taking the eyes off of me by saying I didn't receive a mission. Hopefully the next time I will get more involved.


I almost believed you, almost. Until @Tidgy's Dad said that you were an agent.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A hem.
> Anyway, it's Tidgy's dinner time, so I've prepared her skillet cod with lemon and capers.
> See you in a bit.


Tidgy’s a spoiled little minx.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Why ever not? I win no matter what…


You are near enough. 
Agent Maggie's Mission was to mention Chubbs as often as possible. 
+1 to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Maggie. 
@maggie3fan 
Your Mission is terminated.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are near enough.
> Agent Maggie's Mission was to mention Chubbs as often as possible.
> +1 to you.


Wait so now I’m confused, is she actually really worried? Or was that just a clever way of mentioning Chubbs? She must have earned lots of points from that, she probably earned the most.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Nevermind, it’s always confusing here. It’s cold, my fingers have fallen off, but of course I can’t tell since it’s dark.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I almost believed you, almost. Until @Tidgy's Dad said that you were an agent.


Thus proving my point that the Cold Dark Lord should not have listed who was doing missions or is it who were doing missions or do I even really care which apparently I do or I wouldn’t keep puzzling over it and now I’m going to have to look it up. Curse you English language! I spork Grammar and spelling and all other things English or fancy in the language. Sporky declares grammatically incorrect English is the only acceptable language globally.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are near enough.
> Agent Maggie's Mission was to mention Chubbs as often as possible.
> +1 to you.


Nooooooooo. Negative 1000. I insist!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Maggie.
> @maggie3fan
> Your Mission is terminated.
> View attachment 305319


Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Lokkje

OK I should probably go see the backlog of patients that I’ve been ignoring all this time as I’ve been posting on this delightful cold dark room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Wait so now I’m confused, is she actually really worried? Or was that just a clever way of mentioning Chubbs? She must have earned lots of points from that, she probably earned the most.


You'll have to ask her. 
Bur I think she genuinely is worried and really likes him. 
She'll tell us, i'm sure.. 
In her own style.
By the way, i'm also a little concerned and I don't even know the bloke . 
Was looking forward to a bit of


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I agree, hopefully this person changes their username soon. ??


Just foe interest what is their username?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I believe it’s Carol M


Oh wow. That is way too close to mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Nevermind, it’s always confusing here. It’s cold, my fingers have fallen off, but of course I can’t tell since it’s dark.


Silly. 
I count mine in the Dark and it isn't a problem
I'm up to 36 so far.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I believe it’s Carol M


Maybe I should set Maggie on them. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Maybe I should set Maggie on them. ?


No.
Invite them in for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to paint Tidgy's nails. 
See you in a bit.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaack from our morning kayaking trip, just under 12 miles. Yes, it got hot! Sunny & bright. Lots of evidence of storm damage on the drive to our launch area. Trees & limbs broken & scattered.
> 
> Colorful. Soon Fall Leaves will grace us with their presence.
> 
> My Co-Kayaker in Mid-Paddle
> 
> View attachment 305312
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305313


Mmmmmm. Biting my tongue.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are probably hundreds of thousands.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Don't say it is so!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Nooooooooo. Negative 1000. I insist!


Near enough only counts in teen aged sex. She didn't really guess, you Dark Knight, gave me up. You my friend cannot be trusted.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Well if you can’t take the heat and all.


Oh, now I think I know what your mission is. But alas I promised to slow down. ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not kidding
> I'm sure Maggie is actually a kitten.
> And so am I.


Maggie maybe, but you no don't believe it. You take points away.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Search for simnel cake. It’s a British Easter recipe. Lots of marzipan used.
> 
> If it’s just the almond flavour she adores then make her a Bakewell Tart


That tart sounds good! All my recipes that call for cinnamon I've replaced with clove. I also love a sandwich cookie flavored with almond extract in the filling.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to ask her.
> Bur I think she genuinely is worried and really likes him.
> She'll tell us, i'm sure..
> In her own style.
> By the way, i'm also a little concerned and I don't even know the bloke .
> Was looking forward to a bit of
> View attachment 305320


That’s what I thought too.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Invite them in for a cup of coffee.


Even worse


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to paint Tidgy's nails.
> See you in a bit.


We must see pictures of Tidgy’s beautiful nails afterward. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> So Maggie’s mission is to find Chubbs. Or murder all of us. Hmm. I’m going with finding Chubbs as I want him found. Negative 1000


Are you calling it.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Oh, now I think I know what your mission is. But alas I promised to slow down. ??


Tell me, you promised you would give us a chance. ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Are you calling it.


She did, Maggie’s mission was terminated


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> If you are not careful, The Dark Lord just might give you the gold medal as punishment.


See what I mean. I knew I felt like a sitting duck for some insane reason.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly.
> I count mine in the Dark and it isn't a problem
> I'm up to 36 so far.


Is there a light in here? I can’t find one, tell me if you see one. Then we can know for sure how many fingers you have. ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Yes you need. WTF did you say? Damn, one reason I have always stayed away from CDR, because all the inhabitants seem to know what's happening and you all speak the same unlanguage. I am not smart enuf to follow whats going on, sorta like you've all stepped thru the looking glass and I'm standing on the outside looking in...


Don't worry, Cathie's post did that to me too.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to ask her.
> Bur I think she genuinely is worried and really likes him.
> She'll tell us, i'm sure..
> In her own style.
> By the way, i'm also a little concerned and I don't even know the bloke .
> Was looking forward to a bit of
> View attachment 305320


I am quite sure that you and Chubbs would get along like two beers and a bottle.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Why oh Why do they not have the monkey with his head in his hands emoji. I so need that one.


Or the see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil monkeys. My brother should start a campaign because he loves them.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You scored quite a few points.
> No Wooden Spork for you, I feel.
> Some players seem to go for death and glory, others are slower and more subtle and score gradually.
> We'll see who got it right.


Yeah yeah. I said I was sorry.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly.
> I count mine in the Dark and it isn't a problem
> I'm up to 36 so far.


Quit counting Tidgy’s. It’s making you make mistakes in your count. That’s what happens when you paint her nails. You only have four claws on each paw.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Invite them in for a cup of coffee.


No send Maggie and Sporky


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Oh, now I think I know what your mission is. But alas I promised to slow down. ??


You know you’re wrong


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I think that you had better get back to your clients first.


Why would she want to do that ???????????


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are near enough.
> Agent Maggie's Mission was to mention Chubbs as often as possible.
> +1 to you.


Now say thank you CarolM. ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Although my kids are going to think that I have finally lost it and just might send me to the nut house. So if I disappear for a while, don't worry I have just gone for some psychiatric help.


I can't believe you want Chubs as a psychiatrist... but somehow that makes sense.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> I think that you had better get back to your clients first.


Clients? Is that a new word for patients?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Another one bites the dust!


Only 16 more to go.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> HEYYYYY Those were my words. First you steal the Spork and now you want to steal my words.


I wasn’t trying to steal your words. I said it before you thought of them. Hmmm ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Testicles!


Leave it to a doctor to give you the correct word for anatomy. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> And Maggie said the c word and you let her do it. Pastel.


What C word???
I didn't C anything! ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Invite them in for a cup of coffee.


YES!! Perfect plan then you can charge them a fortune.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> They are. Cod and clementine is. Really!!! HATE grammar


@Lokkje hates grammar.
I hate autocorrect.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> Invite them in for a cup of coffee.


@CarolineM would you like to come and join us here in the Cold Dark Rooms for a nice warm tasty cup of coffee?


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Lokkje hates grammar.
> I hate autocorrect.


I hate both of them.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to paint Tidgy's nails.
> See you in a bit.


What color?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> What color?


Black with red tips.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You'll have to ask her.
> Bur I think she genuinely is worried and really likes him.
> She'll tell us, i'm sure..
> In her own style.
> By the way, i'm also a little concerned and I don't even know the bloke .
> Was looking forward to a bit of
> View attachment 305320


@Chubbs the tegu is fun. Definitely an unruly American, but loads of fun! ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Even worse


Oops. I did it. ?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Now say thank you CarolM. ?


Why?


----------



## Cathie G

I'm starting to feel like this place is doing the new math. I no sooner get closer to the end and I get set back 10 pages again.?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tell me, you promised you would give us a chance. ???


OH NO WAYS I am not falling for that trick. The Dark Lord will fire me.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> OH NO WAYS I am not falling for that trick. The Dark Lord will fire me.


Or worse...


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> She did, Maggie’s mission was terminated


Yip. I saw.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> See what I mean. I knew I felt like a sitting duck for some insane reason.


Quack quack


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> OH NO WAYS I am not falling for that trick. The Dark Lord will fire me.


Well, it was worth a try


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Is there a light in here? I can’t find one, tell me if you see one. Then we can know for sure how many fingers you have. ?


Poke a jellyfish


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Or the see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil monkeys. My brother should start a campaign because he loves them.


Exactly


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Why would she want to do that ???????????


Oh no reason at all


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe you want Chubs as a psychiatrist... but somehow that makes sense.


Where is that Monkey. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Clients? Is that a new word for patients?


Clients. Similar to patients. Like customers and constituents.

You need lots of patience to deal with all of 'em! ?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Clients? Is that a new word for patients?


Oh yes!! Totally.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I wasn’t trying to steal your words. I said it before you thought of them. Hmmm ?


Oh right. Well then great minds think alike. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'm starting to feel like this place is doing the new math. I no sooner get closer to the end and I get set back 10 pages again.?


@Cathie G I know how you feel. It's TARDIS math, I'm telling you... ?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Black with red tips.


Mmm how did he know my favorite colors?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Why?


Because I went slow and gave you a chance of course. Isn't it obvious ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> OH NO WAYS I am not falling for that trick. The Dark Lord will fire me.


I think it was @Lokkje who was playing with fire. Before the spork related risk assessment, that is.

And I just had to teach my device the word _spork_. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Or worse...


???


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Cathie G I know how you feel. It's TARDIS math, I'm telling you... ?


What is Tardis math? Take a bunch of points away from members and maybe give one or two points here and there to keep em coming back for more?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> What is Tardis math? Take a bunch of points away from members and maybe give one or two points here and there to keep em coming back for more?


I don't know... Ask @Tidgy's Dad.
I try not to ask too many questions about how space and time work. ?
I'm not even sure gravity works the same in here.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think it was @Lokkje who was playing with fire. Before the spork related risk assessment, that is.
> 
> And I just had to teach my device the word _spork_. ?


I am trying to figure out what Spork's meaning has become. Does it have one or many meanings depending on the context it was or is used in?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Can someone please help me find Chubbs


I looked last night and couldn't find him either. I do really think his new job is taking a toll on him. He would want to spend all the time he can with his son and jack. Knowing him.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> mmmm you are a tougher nut to crack.



??????????
Hey!!!!..... a nut?
I thought we talk about “Cheese” I’m the cdr????? No we’re talkin’ ? nuts???
?????????????


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??????????
> Hey!!!!..... a nut?
> I thought we talk about “Cheese” I’m the cdr????? No we’re talkin’ ? nuts???
> ?????????????


Dam.... so many opportunities and guesses passing me by. ???????


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> The nature of language is that it changes through time, true. However, people still get things wrong, and there are misuses of words that should not become accepted just because they occur (frequently in some cases).
> 
> For example... If "to _wreck_ havoc" ever becomes acceptable usage, when people mean "to _wreak_ havoc," I'm going to have to rain down more havoc than @Lokkje with her spork! ?
> 
> To WRECK havoc is Mitigation, folks. ?
> 
> Sorry... I'll get off my soapbox for now.



Good grammar is getting more difficult for me to remember.

And I see some spelling errors everywhere...the TV, billboards, print ads...they jump out at me. I find them irritating.

And Anne, I agree with you on the use of the wrong words!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I looked last night and couldn't find him either. I do really think his new job is taking a toll on him. He would want to spend all the time he can with his son and jack. Knowing him.?



I’ll help!!!!

CCHHHUUUUBBBBBBSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!
????????????????????????????????????????

look what I have @Chubbsthetegu....!????
????????????????????????????

well.... if that doesn’t get chubby back at least we’ll get mice??? ???


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Good grammar is getting more difficult for me to remember.
> 
> And I see some spelling errors everywhere...the TV, billboards, print ads...they jump out at me. I find them irritating.
> 
> And Anne, I agree with you on the use of the wrong words!


Siggghhhh


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Dam.... so many opportunities and guesses passing me by. ???????





Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??????????
> Hey!!!!..... a nut?
> I thought we talk about “Cheese” I’m the cdr????? No we’re talkin’ ? nuts???
> ????????☺?????



Supposed to say....
On the cdr....NOW we’re talkin’ nuts??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I’ll help!!!!
> 
> CCHHHUUUUBBBBBBSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!
> ????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> look what I have @Chubbsthetegu....!????
> ????????????????????????????
> 
> well.... if that doesn’t get chubby back at least we’ll get mice??? ???



not chubby!!!!!!
I write CHUBBS!!!!!
I am going to KILL Siri!!!!!
I am so sorry chubbs... you ain’t chubby at all!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow it's hard for me to keep up with you all. The missions given by the Dark Lord has kept the CDR busy.
> Today I am going to try a new cheese for me. It's called brie cheese. Rose is going to heat the cheese in the oven and serve with apple and other slices of fruit and crackers.
> Dont know why I have never tried this cheese before.
> Pics to come after she prepares the cheese.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


I've been reading for 2 hours and I still am only at 10 more pages. Everytime I talk to someone I have to read 10 more pages. I think CarolM manages to keep her mouth shut until she reads all of it. I probably need to take lessons from her.?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Supposed to say....
> On the cdr....NOW we’re talkin’ nuts??


You're nuts? Okay if you say so. Apparently Chubs is a psychiatrist if you need one.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> not chubby!!!!!!
> I write CHUBBS!!!!!
> I am going to KILL Siri!!!!!
> I am so sorry chubbs... you ain’t chubby at all!!!!!


Now you are making me change my guess.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I've been reading for 2 hours and I still am only at 10 more pages. Everytime I talk to someone I have to read 10 more pages. I think CarolM manages to keep her mouth shut until she reads all of it. I probably need to take lessons from her.?


More like I am sleeping. ???


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Are we talking about love in the air? And you can't go telling Maggie that. She is likely to go and kill Mystic Queen in a jealous rage.


I think we aughta move her over here with US.


----------



## CarolM

Okay I am calling it a night and will let you guys catch up. Chat soon.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Why do I feel like this is this room right now? One of my fav Gary Larson* Far Side *comics.

-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> You are not allowed to mention cheese. Although I do find that it makes an excellent dessert with figs and wine. Plus a little honey.


I bought some figs and they don't need anything else. But I like dried fruit as a snack.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok tried Brie cheese for the first time.
Wish I had tried it years ago.
It was delicious, very mild cheese.
Wish I drank alchohol, a nice glass of wine would have been great.
Thanks Dark Lord for my mission for using the word cheese.
I would have not tried brie cheese if not for the mission.
I wanted visuals to make it not to obvious of the cheese mission.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you calling that ?


That was a question. I guess you are allowed and we're not.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok tried Brie cheese for the first time.
> Wish I had tried it years ago.
> It was delicious, very mild cheese.
> Wish I drank alchohol, a nice glass of wine would have been great.
> Thanks Dark Lord for my mission for using the word cheese.
> I would have not tried brie cheese if not for the mission.
> I wanted visuals to make it not to obvious of the cheese mission.


I saw a bit of political stuff in that dang picture. You managed to find political Brie.?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lokkje said:


> OK I should probably go see the backlog of patients that I’ve been ignoring all this time as I’ve been posting on this delightful cold dark room.


What doctory deeds do you do? As in, what type of anquish are your patients in when you ignore them? ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Or the see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil monkeys. My brother should start a campaign because he loves them.



???


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Another one bites the dust!


I'm still trying to find out if I got caught yet. One can only hope.


----------



## Maggie3fan

He just PM'd me. It's work! Jason, er Chubbs is alive and tired....


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> He just PM'd me. It's work! Jason, er Chubbs is alive and tired....


woo hoo!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Uhem. Hello u crazy peeps! Missed u all! Some more than others lol hope everyone is good


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Leave it to a doctor to give you the correct word for anatomy. ?


Oh my garsh... she got by with a word and I couldn't get by with Blue ****.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhem. Hello u crazy peeps! Missed u all! Some more than others lol hope everyone is good


I so would tackle hug you if I could.
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Loong story. I came home about a month ago to Maggie in my living room and she hit me with a stun gun smh i should of been ready for it.. but who knew! Shes stronger than she looks. Anyway i finally escaped from the rope and duct tape and am happy to be back. Moral of the story lock ur doors and dont underestimate women that go to bingo on saturday nights


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I so would tackle hug you if I could.
> -Meg


Id probably let u


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Cathie G I know how you feel. It's TARDIS math, I'm telling you... ?


I think I'll just do the Highlife in the meantime. Chubby will be back soon. It'll be a great birthday present.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Id probably let u


Id offer my massage and physical therapy knowledge if I could.
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Loong story. I came home about a month ago to Maggie in my living room and she hit me with a stun gun smh i should of been ready for it.. but who knew! Shes stronger than she looks. Anyway i finally escaped from the rope and duct tape and am happy to be back. Moral of the story lock ur doors and dont underestimate women that go to bingo on saturday nights


Ur baaaccck.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ur baaaccck.?


Cheers ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Id offer my massage and physical therapy knowledge if I could.
> -Meg


I prob need some mental therapy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And hugs for @Yvonne G


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im here to keep her on her toes lol


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhem. Hello u crazy peeps! Missed u all! Some more than others lol hope everyone is good


Spork you for ignoring us!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I prob need some mental therapy


Probably? Oh, pleeze


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> What is Tardis math? Take a bunch of points away from members and maybe give one or two points here and there to keep em coming back for more?


Yea it was like what in the heck did I do to get this great big bang the gong target on my back. Oh and that isn't a question. That's a statement. It's probably payback though. I used to throw a ball at a big coca cola sign on a neighborhood bar outside wall. It would gong inside and it was so much fun to bug them. I guess I deserve it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Spork you for ignoring us!


I love you toooo darling


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I prob need some mental therapy


A blankie, a good cry, and a big bosom to nap on? LOL
-Meg


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Loong story. I came home about a month ago to Maggie in my living room and she hit me with a stun gun smh i should of been ready for it.. but who knew! Shes stronger than she looks. Anyway i finally escaped from the rope and duct tape and am happy to be back. Moral of the story lock ur doors and dont underestimate women that go to bingo on saturday nights


What is smh?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I love you toooo darling


Genuflect before Sporky, peon.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> What is smh?


Stunned in my house


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stunned in my house


And we’re supposed to magically know that or something?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> A blankie, a good cry, and a big bosom to nap on? LOL
> -Meg


Ur the best therapist ever!!! Ur hired. Do u offer free care? Lolll


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> And we’re supposed to magically know that or something?


Smh


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> ???


I have to send those to Joe! Don't worry I'll find them. I have a new Moto.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur the best therapist ever!!! Ur hired. Do u offer free care? Lolll


Yep as long as I can live in the closet.
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> What is smh?


I always thought it meant smooch but found out I was wrong. It's more like the imoge CarolM has been wanting to find.????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Speaking of @Mystic_Queen we miss you. Where are you? Are you okay or are you still struggling with the very horrible covid-19?


I’m here. So sorry. Missed you all too. I’ve been busy my kiddies are home and has to pick up not one. But 2 torts


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’ve rescued a tort i need some advice. She has bad bad pyramiding. And is wheezing. A friend of mine had her. I didn’t like how she was kept and walked out with her. Told her the care wasn’t acceptable.
she was in a 2 foot viv. Wood chip substrate Barely covering the floor no hide. A shed load of hey. A tiny water bowl that she couldn’t climb in and out of.
I’m not sure what Type it She is anyone advise?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Awfully quiet today ?


Won’t be quiet now. I’m back ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> What is smh?


It’s shaking my head


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stunned in my house


Wrong! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve rescued a tort i need some advice. She has bad bad pyramiding. And is wheezing. A friend of mine had her. I didn’t like how she was kept and walked out with her. Told her the care wasn’t acceptable.
> she was in a 2 foot viv. Wood chip substrate Barely covering the floor no hide. A shed load of hey. A tiny water bowl that she couldn’t climb in and out of.
> I’m not sure what Type it She is anyone advise?


She’s probably having trouble breathing. I would say she’s definitely hermanns. I would start a thread about this, I‘m not the most experienced member on heath problems.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> She’s probably having trouble breathing. I would say she’s definitely hermanns. I would start a thread about this, I‘m not the most experienced member on heath problems.


Ok will do. I’ll do it now. Thanks. I thought she was. But wasn’t 100% sure


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ok will do. I’ll do it now. Thanks. I thought she was. But wasn’t 100% sure


HermanniChris is one I would tag in if you think that's what she is.
-Meg


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> HermanniChris is one I would tag in if you think that's what she is.
> -Meg


Agreed, I can’t tell between hermanns and Greek all the time.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> HermanniChris is one I would tag in if you think that's what she is.
> -Meg


I’ve just put a thread up


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I'm back a few pages again looking for EllieMay and Maro2bear and I refuse to go back 10 pages again. Luv you ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@Cathie G ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Cathie G ?


I don’t want to be left out of this... ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

@Chubbs the tegu here‘s one for you too... ? ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I don’t want to be left out of this... ?


? ? ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Chubbs the tegu here‘s one for you too... ? ??


Haha that’s mean. I’ll be nice @Chubbs the tegu ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I've been reading for 2 hours and I still am only at 10 more pages. Everytime I talk to someone I have to read 10 more pages. I think CarolM manages to keep her mouth shut until she reads all of it. I probably need to take lessons from her.?



I know how you feel. When I am done posting I’ll have another 100 pages to go through!!!! But it’s so fun to read the posts especially the funny ones. Good luck!!
Oh.!!!!.....wait!.... ?
I just gave you more pages to read!!!!
I am sorry!!!! ??????????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I know how you feel. When I am done posting I’ll have another 100 pages to go through!!!! But it’s so fun to read the posts especially the funny ones. Good luck!!
> Oh.!!!!.....wait!.... ?
> I just gave you more pages to read!!!!
> I am sorry!!!! ??????????


Lmao I think I have a fair few to catch up on. I agree it is fun to read. Especially the banter. Cracks me up and have to say I’ve missed everyone in CDR


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think it was @Lokkje who was playing with fire. Before the spork related risk assessment, that is.
> 
> And I just had to teach my device the word _spork_. ?


That's a dumb device even I know how valuable a spork is. All you gotta do is carry your very own spork to be a happy camper. That way you don't have to do so many dishes.?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Agreed, I can’t tell between hermanns and Greek all the time.


Does she have spurs on the back of her rear legs? The thigh area? If yes, she's a Greek.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

KarenSoCal said:


> Does she have spurs on the back of her rear legs? The thigh area? If yes, she's a Greek.


Hummm I’m not sure. I don’t think so


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen said:


> Haha that’s mean. I’ll be nice @Chubbs the tegu ???


You’re going to make Maggie jealous.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I prob need some mental therapy



were your ears ringing.? We have been talking about you for days now!!!!!!
glad your safe,well,and .... BACK!
Everybody missed you in the cdr. 
Hope all is going great for you.
Ok .... that mushy stuff outta the way.....
Tell us something funny!
A joke? Whatever you want....?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> That's a dumb device even I know how valuable a spork is. All you gotta do is carry your very own spork to be a happy camper. That way you don't have to do so many dishes.?


??? You like me, you really like me


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m here. So sorry. Missed you all too. I’ve been busy my kiddies are home and has to pick up not one. But 2 torts


That's a home school project for children. You can incorporate science, biology, housekeeping, reading ?? etc etc etc. And make them get straight A s or else. They'll love it.


----------



## Lokkje

KarenSoCal said:


> What doctory deeds do you do? As in, what type of anquish are your patients in when you ignore them? ?


No idea. I’m ignoring them.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> I am trying to figure out what Spork's meaning has become. Does it have one or many meanings depending on the context it was or is used in?


It means whatever I choose to designate it to mean of course. You are so sporked for even questioning it.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> That was a question. I guess you are allowed and we're not.?


Sporky is allowed to do anything Sporky wants to do.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I don’t want to be left out of this... ?


Ur not. Group huggs ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Yep as long as I can live in the closet.
> -Meg





Cathie G said:


> I always thought it meant smooch but found out I was wrong. It's more like the imoge CarolM has been wanting to find.????



it means “shaking my head”.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And hugs for @Yvonne G


You are getting so soft and mushy yuck


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think it was @Lokkje who was playing with fire. Before the spork related risk assessment, that is.
> 
> And I just had to teach my device the word _spork_. ?


Sporky does not play. Be warned...


----------



## EllieMay

I have come back to complete chaos!!! Just What in the heck has happened!!! There seems to have been a horrible case of bedlamism.. with a doc in the house, this is just inconceivable...
But......


THE CAT DOESNT CARE ?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... she got by with a word and I couldn't get by with Blue ****.


Sporky has infinite power granted by the Cold Dark Lord. You better watch out you better not cry you better not pout and I won’t tell you why


----------



## EllieMay

I don’t believe that it has EVER taken me as long to catch up as it did today... sheesh!!!


----------



## EllieMay

It’s raining, it’s pouring, my beautiful dog is snoring ???


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> You’re going to make Maggie jealous.


Yea she even called me crazy and accused me of being young. I kinda liked that but not true. I am younger than her though ?


----------



## EllieMay

Wanna see???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> It’s raining, it’s pouring, my beautiful dog is snoring ???


Awww that’s cute one of my dogs snores when she‘s sleeping. Thought it’s more like snorting.


----------



## Lokkje

Denizens of the CDR. Come to the light. 
???????????????


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I don’t believe that it has EVER taken me as long to catch up as it did today... sheesh!!!


There you are!?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Yea she even called me crazy and accused me of being young. I kinda liked that but not true. I am younger than her though ?


So many jokes so little time


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Denizens of the CDR. Come to the light.
> ???????????????


I think someone needs to take the spork from you before you get too out of hand. ?


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Awww that’s cute one of my dogs snores when she‘s sleeping. Thought it’s more like snorting.


Harry is flatulent and expels has all night.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> There you are!?


Here I am!!! Horribly busy day at work.. getting back on track now... r u by any chance cooking tonight?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Awww that’s cute one of my dogs snores when she‘s sleeping. Thought it’s more like snorting.


Oh no! It was her and she made the doggy snort back.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> Won’t be quiet now. I’m back ???



first off -- I would like to say......
HOW ARE YOU!???!?!?!?!
I have been thinking of you being sick and worried!!!!
You said it felt like a vice on your chest?
.. is it better???? 
I guess you are better (since you have your kids now)..
THANK GOD!
Do you still have any symptoms???
Now—second—— 
Thank you!!!!!!!!!
For saving that little turtle. He is so cute and needs a little help. He is glad to be with you now!! These guys on here will tell you what to do for him in no time!! 
congrats on everything!!!!!!
And ... glad your back and well!!??????????
Now.... go have fun with your friends in the cdr.. I’ll just read.....
Yay!!! Your ok!! How do you spell.. 
wheeew...?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> So many jokes so little time


Oh ok you'll have to be patient tmrr.


----------



## Lokkje

Today would’ve been my beloved Jilly’s birthday. She would’ve been 16. I thank you all in the CDR because it would’ve been a very difficult day for me without this distraction. Thank you again Adam for your cleverness and fun. Thank you all for once again indulging me by letting me share a picture of her.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ok will do. I’ll do it now. Thanks. I thought she was. But wasn’t 100% sure



I think wheezing is a sign of a respiratory infection...


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Wanna see???


Are you just saying random things as part of a mission or am I just absolutely incapable after thousands of pages to track what’s going on any more?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Here I am!!! Horribly busy day at work.. getting back on track now... r u by any chance cooking tonight?


It's a nasty TV dinner night. I actually planted 2 live plants in Arrows tank. Arrow got my birthday present to myself. So no I'm not in the mood. What are you up to??


----------



## EllieMay

We


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Awww that’s cute one of my dogs snores when she‘s sleeping. Thought it’s more like snorting.


well I want to see!


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think someone needs to take the spork from you before you get too out of hand. ?


Too late my dear. I am THE SPORK now. It is irrelevant what happens into the future as no one can take my persona from me including the Cold Dark Lord. He dares not nor do any of the rest of you and by the way I told y’all to come to the light so what’s the hold up here? Move it!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> We
> well I want to see!


Next time it happens I’ll take a video ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Too late my dear. I am THE SPORK now. It is irrelevant what happens into the future as no one can take my persona from me including the Cold Dark Lord. He dares not nor do any of the rest of you and by the way I told y’all to come to the light so what’s the hold up here? Move it!


Oh no...


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Harry is flatulent and expels has all night.


Harry is precious!!! And I’m my house, a gassy assy is a common thing ? My love knows no bounds... ( what the heck is wrong with me???)


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Today would’ve been my beloved Jilly’s birthday. She would’ve been 16. I thank you all in the CDR because it would’ve been a very difficult day for me without this distraction. Thank you again Adam for your cleverness and fun. Thank you all for once again indulging me by letting me share a picture of her.


Thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... she got by with a word and I couldn't get by with Blue ****.


@Lokkje didn't use slang. The technical terms don't usually get snagged by the censor.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Are you just saying random things as part of a mission or am I just absolutely incapable after thousands of pages to track what’s going on any more?


I thought that the two post followed each other. I meant “do you want to se Cinder snoring” but then I got distracted trying to keep up with the rigamarole in here and now she’s not snoring anymore..


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It's a nasty TV dinner night. I actually planted 2 live plants in Arrows tank. Arrow got my birthday present to myself. So no I'm not in the mood. What are you up to??


I bet he will really enjoy your present.. and so will you while your fish gazing... I’m working hard to get involved in the conversation here.. it’s too fast for me tonight!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Harry is flatulent and expels has all night.




omg!!! He is so cute! I would forgive the flatulence and make up a song to go with him!!!! ?????
Maybe a round of “We Will Rock You” by Queen??? You know... the beginning with the clapping then a little flatulence then back to clapping...? ??????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I think wheezing is a sign of a respiratory infection...


That’s what I’m thinking. Clair said she’s been wheezing for 4 week or more with bubbles from nose. Won’t eat or anything. 
I did soak her as soon as I got her back. (I tort napped her). I’m not sure how to resolve the issue. She did eat mazuri with rocket kale Dandelion greens and grape. She didn’t eat it all but atleast a quarter


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Today would’ve been my beloved Jilly’s birthday. She would’ve been 16. I thank you all in the CDR because it would’ve been a very difficult day for me without this distraction. Thank you again Adam for your cleverness and fun. Thank you all for once again indulging me by letting me share a picture of her.



she is Beautiful!!! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Sporky does not play. Be warned...


No fire for Sporky. Got it! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Too late my dear. I am THE SPORK now. It is irrelevant what happens into the future as no one can take my persona from me including the Cold Dark Lord. He dares not nor do any of the rest of you and by the way I told y’all to come to the light so what’s the hold up here? Move it!



I am AT the light!!!
I am blind??.. 
but... I am AT the light ..oh mighty spork lord....?????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> first off -- I would like to say......
> HOW ARE YOU!???!?!?!?!
> I have been thinking of you being sick and worried!!!!
> You said it felt like a vice on your chest?
> .. is it better????
> I guess you are better (since you have your kids now)..
> THANK GOD!
> Do you still have any symptoms???
> Now—second——
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!
> For saving that little turtle. He is so cute and needs a little help. He is glad to be with you now!! These guys on here will tell you what to do for him in no time!!
> congrats on everything!!!!!!
> And ... glad your back and well!!??????????
> Now.... go have fun with your friends in the cdr.. I’ll just read.....
> Yay!!! Your ok!! How do you spell..
> wheeew...?


Yes I’m ok. I had a retest Wednesday. It came bk clear. Kiddies came home Saturday. I’m so happy missed them so much I can’t even begin to explain. There was plenty of hugs for sure. 
I still have a slight cough and moments where chest goes tight. Been given an inhaler for that. Energy levels are not 100% but are getting there. I went to see a friend today as she said her tort didn’t look good. As soon as I saw her oh man I was so damn mad. Told her point blank the conditions are NOT acceptable. And she has no choice the tort is coming with me. She wasn’t happy but tough. It was either that or I was going to report her for animal cruelty. The little lady is about 4 year old from what Clair was told. She brought her from a local pet shop who knows naff all about tort care. I will do my best for her and keep all updated. I just need a name for her now ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Harry is precious!!! And I’m my house, a gassy assy is a common thing ? My love knows no bounds... ( what the heck is wrong with me???)



this reminds me of the scene in “Shrek”
When both shrek and the princess burp in the forest and the donkey says,
“She’s as NASTY as you are shrek”.
??????????????
I think I just peed a little....???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Eeeek do I really have to read through nearly 350 pages ????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Chubbs the tegu is back! Yay! ?


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Lokkje didn't use slang. The technical terms don't usually get snagged by the censor.


Bluetit


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> this reminds me of the scene in “Shrek”
> When both shrek and the princess burp in the forest and the donkey says,
> “She’s as NASTY as you are shrek”.
> ??????????????
> I think I just peed a little....???


I always think of The opening scene where shrek blows bubbles in the swamp tub.. and pulls candles out of his ears!!! ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Eeeek do I really have to read through nearly 350 pages ????


Nope, you start at the recent stuff and work your way far enough back that you think you might have a clue about what's going on. Or September 2, whichever comes first.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. Clair said she’s been wheezing for 4 week or more with bubbles from nose. Won’t eat or anything.
> I did soak her as soon as I got her back. (I tort napped her). I’m not sure how to resolve the issue. She did eat mazuri with rocket kale Dandelion greens and grape. She didn’t eat it all but atleast a quarter



may lead that are SOMETHING which is good but I’d get her warm ASAP.. she DOES have a respiratory infection.. if bubble come out of nose . Yes that’s definitely it.. keep her as warm as you can like 80-90degrees.... heat lamps.
tomorrow I’d try soaking her in really warm water. But definitely do the heat thing.
Tom and Yvonne would know more of what else to do though...


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> I always think of The opening scene where shrek blows bubbles in the swamp tub.. and pulls candles out of his ears!!! ??


What is this...shrek?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> What is this...shrek?


You don't know the big green ogre...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Chubbs the tegu is back! Yay! ?


YAyyyyyyt!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Today would’ve been my beloved Jilly’s birthday. She would’ve been 16. I thank you all in the CDR because it would’ve been a very difficult day for me without this distraction. Thank you again Adam for your cleverness and fun. Thank you all for once again indulging me by letting me share a picture of her.


What a beautiful little intelligent face. I'll try to share the Taz back when I can. I still treasure his memory. It's really hard to lose those special little ones. So share away.?


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> What is this...shrek?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> YAyyyyyyt!


“Snorts” ABOUT TIME


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> may lead that are SOMETHING which is good but I’d get her warm ASAP.. she DOES have a respiratory infection.. if bubble come out of nose . Yes that’s definitely it.. keep her as warm as you can like 80-90degrees.... heat lamps.
> tomorrow I’d try soaking her in really warm water. But definitely do the heat thing.
> Tom and Yvonne would know more of what else to do though...



it is supposed to say....
It’s good that she ate SOMETHING


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> may lead that are SOMETHING which is good but I’d get her warm ASAP.. she DOES have a respiratory infection.. if bubble come out of nose . Yes that’s definitely it.. keep her as warm as you can like 80-90degrees.... heat lamps.
> tomorrow I’d try soaking her in really warm water. But definitely do the heat thing.
> Tom and Yvonne would know more of what else to do though...


I’ve had to do a quick fix. She’s on a 5ft tort table with a 3 in one bulb. I have no reflector. So need to get one ASAP. I’ve turn heat up to 90degrees. She’s on orchard bark substrate now as being a red foot owner that’s all I have in along with the coco messy stuff . (Haven’t given her the Coco messy stuff. Just orchard bark). I will get her different substrate if the orchard bark is no good for her. 
I gave her a 45min soak and mixed in some carrot baby food. I put the bowl under the heat lamp to keep her warm. She dunked her head twice. I’m going to start recording weight from tomorrow. I also gave her mazuri with kale, rocket. Dandelion greens and grapes. She ate about a quarter. Her poop seems normal. But her wee is white and a hard substance not sure if normal.
I rang Clair earlier she said she’s never soaked her in the 4/5 weeks she’s had her. And said her pee has always been a White hard substance.
I really hope I can pull this girl through I really do.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Lokkje didn't use slang. The technical terms don't usually get snagged by the censor.


It's a name of a dang ? and I did it to get Chubs goat again. Even Linda told me how to get by with it. I just forgot how ? for a moment.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Today would’ve been my beloved Jilly’s birthday. She would’ve been 16. I thank you all in the CDR because it would’ve been a very difficult day for me without this distraction. Thank you again Adam for your cleverness and fun. Thank you all for once again indulging me by letting me share a picture of her.



just because she is not here physically doesn’t mean she isn’t here in spirit!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILLY!!!!!!!
You will always be loved! 
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> just because she is not here physically doesn’t mean she isn’t here in spirit!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILLY!!!!!!!
> You will always be loved!
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


100% agree.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My son out dis me this week


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> may lead that are SOMETHING which is good but I’d get her warm ASAP.. she DOES have a respiratory infection.. if bubble come out of nose . Yes that’s definitely it.. keep her as warm as you can like 80-90degrees.... heat lamps.
> tomorrow I’d try soaking her in really warm water. But definitely do the heat thing.
> Tom and Yvonne would know more of what else to do though...


I forgot to add she has a hide now. Along with a plant and has pumpkins spare slate which I’ve placed under the heat. And a big water dish


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son out dis me this week
> View attachment 305363


Oh wow that’s a great catch.


----------



## EllieMay

The sagacity in this room really empowers me.. I am constantly learning new things..


Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son out dis me this week
> View attachment 305363


Holy Smokes!!! That’s freakin awesome! Well done little J! Bet he won’t let you forget that for a while!


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Eeeek do I really have to read through nearly 350 pages ????


Yea don't turn your back or do shut eye.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oh wow that’s a great catch.


F*ck him hahah


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> F*ck him hahah


Now now no need to be mean lol. Your proud really


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yea don't turn your back or do shut eye.?


I’ve started the read ?.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> It's a name of a dang ? and I did it to get Chubs goat again. Even Linda told me how to get by with it. I just forgot how ? for a moment.


@Cathie G You replace a letter here, add a letter there... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve had to do a quick fix. She’s on a 5ft tort table with a 3 in one bulb. I have no reflector. So need to get one ASAP. I’ve turn heat up to 90degrees. She’s on orchard bark substrate now as being a red foot owner that’s all I have in along with the coco messy stuff . (Haven’t given her the Coco messy stuff. Just orchard bark). I will get her different substrate if the orchard bark is no good for her.
> I gave her a 45min soak and mixed in some carrot baby food. I put the bowl under the heat lamp to keep her warm. She dunked her head twice. I’m going to start recording weight from tomorrow. I also gave her mazuri with kale, rocket. Dandelion greens and grapes. She ate about a quarter. Her poop seems normal. But her wee is white and a hard substance not sure if normal.
> I rang Clair earlier she said she’s never soaked her in the 4/5 weeks she’s had her. And said her pee has always been a White hard substance.
> I really hope I can pull this girl through I really do.



mid the white stuff is like slimy that’s just urates from her food and that’s good.
If there is like a white stone -like thing she could have bladder stones. That would need a vet to take xrays... maybe she can’t pass them..... but wait!!!! Before anything please please ask Yvonne and Tom or Maggie3fan. They know sulcata like they ARE ones themselves... I do NOT want to scare you or lead you on a wrong direction..
I could be wrong but those are all things my tort has had before.... Not seeing the white stone thing... I am guessing...
Could you get a picture of it?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yea don't turn your back or do shut eye.?


I went out for an hour this afternoon and came back to six pages I'd missed!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mid the white stuff is like slimy that’s just urates from her food and that’s good.
> If there is like a white stone -like thing she could have bladder stones. That would need a vet to take xrays... maybe she can’t pass them..... but wait!!!! Before anything please please ask Yvonne and Tom or Maggie3fan. They know sulcata like they ARE ones themselves... I do NOT want to scare you or lead you on a wrong direction..
> I could be wrong but those are all things my tort has had before.... Not seeing the white stone thing... I am guessing...
> Could you get a picture of it?


S*** (bad word ?‍) I didn’t think to take a pic. Only way to describe it is that it kinda looks like pee a bearded dragon would pass. Almost like a powder.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> I forgot to add she has a hide now. Along with a plant and has pumpkins spare slate which I’ve placed under the heat. And a big water dish



perfect ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mid the white stuff is like slimy that’s just urates from her food and that’s good.
> If there is like a white stone -like thing she could have bladder stones. That would need a vet to take xrays... maybe she can’t pass them..... but wait!!!! Before anything please please ask Yvonne and Tom or Maggie3fan. They know sulcata like they ARE ones themselves... I do NOT want to scare you or lead you on a wrong direction..
> I could be wrong but those are all things my tort has had before.... Not seeing the white stone thing... I am guessing...
> Could you get a picture of it?


Phew that’s one less thing to worry about. She is blowing bubbles from nose. Very VERY wheezy. She opens and closes her mouth when she breaths. One of eyes was a little puffy and gunky I just left her to bath in the carrot soak


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I went out for an hour this afternoon and came back to six pages I'd missed!



Oh yea?????..... as I am reading the last page my dang bell up top goes off and says I have 11 more posts to read!!!?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Cathie G You replace a letter here, add a letter there... ?


I sometimes think it's funny to see all those assterecks


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> S*** (bad word ?‍) I didn’t think to take a pic. Only way to describe it is that it kinda looks like pee a bearded dragon would pass. Almost like a powder.



I think that’s ok.... yes that’s just urates
But you’ll still need to take care of her lungs which the wheezing and bubbles... lots and lots of warm.... but don’t over heat her either.... you are doing a great job .
Tomorrow will be a better day.
It just has to be! 
warm
Warm
Warm
Sleep with her under your arm pit if ya half to!!!!! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I think that’s ok.... yes that’s just urates
> But you’ll still need to take care of her lungs which the wheezing and bubbles... lots and lots of warm.... but don’t over heat her either.... you are doing a great job .
> Tomorrow will be a better day.
> It just has to be!
> warm
> Warm
> Warm
> Sleep with her under your arm pit if ya half to!!!!! ?


Thank you I’m trying. I still can’t think of a name tho. Clair called her Juice ???‍


----------



## Lokkje

There are an awesome lot of emojis going on there. Hmmm. Interesting


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen said:


> Phew that’s one less thing to worry about. She is blowing bubbles from nose. Very VERY wheezy. She opens and closes her mouth when she breaths. One of eyes was a little puffy and gunky I just left her to bath in the carrot soak



thays great but sounds terrible!!????
Opening her mouth indicates she can’t breath well. Like us humans when we have .....( spelling gods help me out here!).....
Phlegm??? In our mouths when we get a bad cold. Same thing for her... try to clean her nose a lot and make sure she STAYS breathing..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thays great but sounds terrible!!????
> Opening her mouth indicates she can’t breath well. Like us humans when we have .....( spelling gods help me out here!).....
> Phlegm??? In our mouths when we get a bad cold. Same thing for her... try to clean her nose a lot and make sure she STAYS breathing..


Yes I’ve cleaned her nose and checked every hour. Constantly checking temp. As she’s open top. I have a spare 3ft viv. I know it’s not ideal but as it’s enclosed would it possibly be suitable till she’s cleared up as enclosed holds heat better.
she tort table temp is fine but was thinking as a possible back up to maybe give her a chance?
Im going to give her couple days. If no improvement im taking her to a reptile specialist vet close by. They do deal with tort care. So I know she will be in good hands. Her claws were over grown so I’m trimmed them back slightly. Her beak is fine.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I went out for an hour this afternoon and came back to six pages I'd missed!


350 roughly for me ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Has anyone guessed Maggie's mission? I'm guessing she was supposed to look for Chubbs.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> Has anyone guessed Maggie's mission? I'm guessing she was supposed to look for Chubbs.


Maggie has a mission? I haven’t read that far through yet lol.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Anyways. I’m off to bed. Good night everyone and take care speak to you all tomorrow. Sending hugs ? to you all. Night night


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> Has anyone guessed Maggie's mission? I'm guessing she was supposed to look for Chubbs.


Too late baby


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyways. I’m off to bed. Good night everyone and take care speak to you all tomorrow. Sending hugs ? to you all. Night night


Good night. Good to hear you’re better.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> The sagacity in this room really empowers me.. I am constantly learning new things..
> Holy Smokes!!! That’s freakin awesome! Well done little J! Bet he won’t let you forget that for a while!


I, the great Sporky, am the only sagacious spork in this cold dark room. What’s with you and the vocabulary lesson anyway?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> ??


Weird


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am AT the light!!!
> I am blind??..
> but... I am AT the light ..oh mighty spork lord....?????


You dared to cross the Cold Dark Lord my creator? Goodie goodie goodie! I am Sporky the great! Oh by the way, step into the fire and burn up. Forgot to tell you that.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> It's a name of a dang ? and I did it to get Chubs goat again. Even Linda told me how to get by with it. I just forgot how ? for a moment.


BLUETIT


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> this reminds me of the scene in “Shrek”
> When both shrek and the princess burp in the forest and the donkey says,
> “She’s as NASTY as you are shrek”.
> ??????????????
> I think I just peed a little....???


If it wasn’t for the fact that Chefdenoel10 Yvonne didn’t always use a billion emojis I’d say her mission was to use as many emojis as possible. As always as I don’t care if I get points or not as I am always the winner here I am going to call it. Minus 10×10×10 log three yay me And that’s how you do tardus math.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son out dis me this week
> View attachment 305363


That’s awesome! What a big fish.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I, the great Sporky, am the only sagacious spork in this cold dark room. What’s with you and the vocabulary lesson anyway?



maybe Elliemays mission is to use big words and give us all a vocabulary lesson?


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe Elliemays mission is to use big words and give us all a vocabulary lesson?


Could be.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Could be.



and no.... my mission is not to use a lot of emojis. I do that so my posts will get read.
Lol... keep guessing! (No emoji..)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> If it wasn’t for the fact that Chefdenoel10 Yvonne didn’t always use a billion emojis I’d say her mission was to use as many emojis as possible. As always as I don’t care if I get points or not as I am always the winner here I am going to call it. Minus 10×10×10 log three yay me And that’s how you do tardus math.


 LOGS are pieces of WOOD!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe Elliemays mission is to use big words and give us all a vocabulary lesson?


I'd say pour the wine, but it's a little too late for a battle of wits this evening. ? ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I forgot to take a pic on my phone of the before slicing. But cake!!! Almond flour with marzipan. Marbled


with chocolate. And a chocolate and orange mirror glaze. Never again on the mirror glaze don’t know if it’s the altitude out here or what but it wouldn’t set. Tasted good though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Maggie has a mission? I haven’t read that far through yet lol.


Earlier on Adam listed who was given missions an she was listed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> I, the great Sporky, am the only sagacious spork in this cold dark room. What’s with you and the vocabulary lesson anyway?


It's her mission!


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> LOGS are pieces of WOOD!


And so is the great Sporky


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tell us how she does! ?


Very good, generally.
But she is having some problems with indefinite adjectives.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cool, nice & sunny start to the day. Birds very active - more than usual - Cardinals, Blue Jays, Finches, a few flocks of local geese. Hummingbirds & bees. Hostas & Hibiscus continue to blossom. Sunflowers reach for the sun’s early rays. Grass needs cutting. The rain gods have soaked & nourished the roots - weeds, flowers, shrubs & trees. Grapes almost ripe, while the Persimmons have a good month to go. Luffa, who knows....but growing.

ps - it’s not humid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We must see pictures of Tidgy’s beautiful nails afterward. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Only 16 more to go.


15.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> @CarolineM would you like to come and join us here in the Cold Dark Rooms for a nice warm tasty cup of coffee?


Point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What is Tardis math? Take a bunch of points away from members and maybe give one or two points here and there to keep em coming back for more?


That's about it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know... Ask @Tidgy's Dad.
> I try not to ask too many questions about how space and time work. ?
> I'm not even sure gravity works the same in here.


It doesn't. 
Bee and I often used to fly about to try and confirm the existence of the Wool Spider, (if she exists), we had fun, but the gravity of the situation was variable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok tried Brie cheese for the first time.
> Wish I had tried it years ago.
> It was delicious, very mild cheese.
> Wish I drank alchohol, a nice glass of wine would have been great.
> Thanks Dark Lord for my mission for using the word cheese.
> I would have not tried brie cheese if not for the mission.
> I wanted visuals to make it not to obvious of the cheese mission.


Very glad to have introduced you to brie, old chap. 
The world is your cheeseboard now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> What doctory deeds do you do? As in, what type of anquish are your patients in when you ignore them? ?


My doctory patients are already dead. 
Usually by millions of years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> He just PM'd me. It's work! Jason, er Chubbs is alive and tired....


I am genuinely glad to hear that he is okay. 
It was starting to worry me, your play was brilliant, but with a whole lot of truth, I feel.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhem. Hello u crazy peeps! Missed u all! Some more than others lol hope everyone is good


Glad you're back. 
We have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And hugs for @Yvonne G


Why ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynoon, Agents and Roommates!
It's International Teacher's Day!
So, I'm going to give myself a point, even though i'm not really doing much of it at the moment.
Anyone willing to pay for lessons on Ophiuroid taxonomy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im here to keep her on her toes lol


Ah, I see. 
She has fewer toes than me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve rescued a tort i need some advice. She has bad bad pyramiding. And is wheezing. A friend of mine had her. I didn’t like how she was kept and walked out with her. Told her the care wasn’t acceptable.
> she was in a 2 foot viv. Wood chip substrate Barely covering the floor no hide. A shed load of hey. A tiny water bowl that she couldn’t climb in and out of.
> I’m not sure what Type it She is anyone advise?


You are my new hero. 
Jolly good show, Milady.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning everyone and happy saturday! I was gonna scroll to see what iv’e missed but thought better of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Still catching up, but have to go out and buy a potato while the temperature is still above 40°C. 
Back eventually.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning everyone and happy saturday! I was gonna scroll to see what iv’e missed but thought better of it



My guess is you might never ever catch up! Can you believe that ppl actually missed you? Crazy! Right?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still catching up, but have to go out and buy a potato while the temperature is still above 40°C.
> Back eventually.



That would be a half baked potato...i think.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Viewer’s Choice Voting Alert:

1. Sunflowers​2. Banana Plantation​3. Unknown Blue​4. Unknown Blue WITH Hosta​5. Luffa​6. Mystery Pix of the Day​7. Humidity ?​​Vote early & often.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Viewer’s Choice Voting Alert:
> 
> 1. Sunflowers​2. Banana Plantation​3. Unknown Blue​4. Unknown Blue WITH Hosta​5. Luffa​6. Mystery Pix of the Day​7. Humidity ?​​Vote early & often.


Sunflowers!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son out dis me this week
> View attachment 305363


That’s awesome! What a big fish


Lokkje said:


> You dared to cross the Cold Dark Lord my creator? Goodie goodie goodie! I am Sporky the great! Oh by the way, step into the fire and burn up. Forgot to tell you that.


Hmmm, I’m thinking Lokkje’s mission is to talk about sporks and Sporky.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I forgot to take a pic on my phone of the before slicing. But cake!!! Almond flour with marzipan. Marbled
> View attachment 305365
> View attachment 305365
> with chocolate. And a chocolate and orange mirror glaze. Never again on the mirror glaze don’t know if it’s the altitude out here or what but it wouldn’t set. Tasted good though.


Yummy ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Viewer’s Choice Voting Alert:
> 
> 1. Sunflowers​2. Banana Plantation​3. Unknown Blue​4. Unknown Blue WITH Hosta​5. Luffa​6. Mystery Pix of the Day​7. Humidity ?​​Vote early & often.


I’m going with Sunflowers too


----------



## Maro2Bear

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m going with Sunflowers too



Ok, thats three votes for Luffa. ?


----------



## EllieMay

I am inspired to broaden my literacy of the larger words in the English language.. you should see the faces in my house hold when I spit out these sentences.. it’s an exponential amount of fun! this is of course instigated by the new tasks that the dark lord set upon us  So far, I’ve been using inconceivable, exponential, superfluous, Unequivocally, incontrovertibly,bedlamism , _sagacity, Ambrosial.....implausible... ??? I think it’s awesome that this is incongruous to the everyday norm)_


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> That would be a half baked potato...i think.



Now that I think more about 40c, that might be a 1/4 baked, vice half baked. Carry on.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Viewer’s Choice Voting Alert:
> 
> 1. Sunflowers​2. Banana Plantation​3. Unknown Blue​4. Unknown Blue WITH Hosta​5. Luffa​6. Mystery Pix of the Day​7. Humidity ?​​Vote early & often.


6


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’m pleased with the start to the day. I’ve got to make adjustments to the thermostats in the tortoise boxes today. Our nights begin to drop to the 60’s... I don’t have a whole lot on the chore list besides that. My niece and her husband came in For a visit last night.. I may get out my bow and do some target practicing.. you All know I am an avid lover of nature but I was raised by my father who set a great deal by the sport of hunting. I was taught to respect.. and a lot of time I just enjoy taking pictures.. But I do need to harvest something this year for my freezer.. ( everything on my land here is protected) SO, I may take Ready out to the deer lease for a bit of riding, bonding, and scouting... the options are endless.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good, generally.
> But she is having some problems with indefinite adjectives.


There are some things that many people realize have minimal value. One thing is learning some concept like a few indefinite adjectives. I’d tell her not to worry about it.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good, generally.
> But she is having some problems with indefinite adjectives.


And I do believe it’s “very well, generally” is it not?


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Cool, nice & sunny start to the day. Birds very active - more than usual - Cardinals, Blue Jays, Finches, a few flocks of local geese. Hummingbirds & bees. Hostas & Hibiscus continue to blossom. Sunflowers reach for the sun’s early rays. Grass needs cutting. The rain gods have soaked & nourished the roots - weeds, flowers, shrubs & trees. Grapes almost ripe, while the Persimmons have a good month to go. Luffa, who knows....but growing.
> 
> ps - it’s not humid!
> 
> View attachment 305374


You seem to name a color in most of your posts and you also seem to be talking like some sort of crazy outdoor poet. The thing is your pictures and your conversations are poetry so I’m gonna just keep enjoying it.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 305375


Tidgy has creepily looking human looking hands and I think black and red would’ve been more apropos.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15.


How precise. Are you certain? I believe you added another operative.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’m pleased with the start to the day. I’ve got to make adjustments to the thermostats in the tortoise boxes today. Our nights begin to drop to the 60’s... I don’t have a whole lot on the chore list besides that. My niece and her husband came in For a visit last night.. I may get out my bow and do some target practicing.. you All know I am an avid lover of nature but I was raised by my father who set a great deal by the sport of hunting. I was taught to respect.. and a lot of time I just enjoy taking pictures.. But I do need to harvest something this year for my freezer.. ( everything on my land here is protected) SO, I may take Ready out to the deer lease for a bit of riding, bonding, and scouting... the options are endless.



Time for the TrailCam as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Points for Mystic and all those who gave advice on this problem. 
Hydration and time.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point.


Only one point for talking about coffee Ha Ha Ha Ha oh my god I’ve been laughing so hard I’m going to split I’m getting cracks in my Spork that sounded really weird...


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's about it.


My math was so much more sophisticated. More than makes up for my lack of English skills.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Figs vs Ants. Ants always win. ☹

I could have said, fresh very ripe luscious dark purple home-grown figs battling teeeny tiny dark segmented hungry ants. The victor? Always the dark ants. Never the sweet lovely taste of fresh figs.

Score: Ants 4 - Me 2


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My doctory patients are already dead.
> Usually by millions of years.


I’m still fascinated by the concept that depending on the soil you would get a shift in the quantity and location of fossils. I had never given it much thought and wouldn’t it change your view of past civilization? Historic entomology? So much life is river-based and it would’ve been washed away. That’s sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> it means “shaking my head”. ☺


In the Cold Dark Room it stands for So Many Corners.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for Mystic and all those who gave advice on this problem.
> Hydration and time.


And warmth. You forgot about the warmth. Then again you’re the cold dark Lord.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It doesn't.
> Bee and I often used to fly about to try and confirm the existence of the Wool Spider, (if she exists), we had fun, but the gravity of the situation was variable.


I feel so sad about Bee but I am glad she brought you back to the CDR and I think she is still here with us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I don’t believe that it has EVER taken me as long to catch up as it did today... sheesh!!!


I'm back playing games. 
The Chubbs Roommate is back. 
My birthdays are approaching. 
You're all Doomed.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My doctory patients are already dead.
> Usually by millions of years.


So are mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea she even called me crazy and accused me of being young. I kinda liked that but not true. I am younger than her though ?


I have a fossil that is 2.11 BILLION years old.


You're very young indeed.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am genuinely glad to hear that he is okay.
> It was starting to worry me, your play was brilliant, but with a whole lot of truth, I feel.


Oh for heaven sake‘s we all work. My normal day is a 12 hour day. My job is an hour and a half from my house and I drive three hours in addition to working 12 hours. My patients call me anytime they please 24 seven 365. He can get over himself. It never hurts to say hello to a friend. I think I set up too late last night doing charts and I’m grumpy this morning. Nevertheless, popping in once in a while and saying howdy doodie never killed anyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Wanna see???


Not particularly. 
I hate rain and have nearly forgotten what it looks like.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Agents and Roommates!
> It's International Teacher's Day!
> So, I'm going to give myself a point, even though i'm not really doing much of it at the moment.
> Anyone willing to pay for lessons on Ophiuroid taxonomy?


Heck no! I say break them up like peanut brittle. They’re probably the type of stars in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Denizens of the CDR. Come to the light.
> ???????????????


No. 
It's the Cold Dark Room.
-1


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> I’m still fascinated by the concept that depending on the soil you would get a shift in the quantity and location of fossils. I had never given it much thought and wouldn’t it change your view of past civilization? Historic entomology? So much life is river-based and it would’ve been washed away. That’s sad.



Fossils......there‘s an area along the Chesapeake Bay that is just FULL of fossilized creatures. Well known for shark’s teeth for sure.....especially large Megalodons from the Miocene Epoch.

Example of teeth found in this area...(by a friend)


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not particularly.
> I hate rain and have nearly forgotten what it looks like.


Because it freezes in your lordly presence and then you would get pelted by hail if the rain hit you. By the way my dear dark Lord, I built a beautiful fire down the hall past 16 edges.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Today would’ve been my beloved Jilly’s birthday. She would’ve been 16. I thank you all in the CDR because it would’ve been a very difficult day for me without this distraction. Thank you again Adam for your cleverness and fun. Thank you all for once again indulging me by letting me share a picture of her.


Points.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Agents and Roommates!
> It's International Teacher's Day!
> So, I'm going to give myself a point, even though i'm not really doing much of it at the moment.
> Anyone willing to pay for lessons on Ophiuroid taxonomy?


I’m going to give you 100 points. I’ve learned a lot from you master. I hope you like my fire.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, I see.
> She has fewer toes than me.


I believe I already noted that you were counting your toes incorrectly. If you stroll on down to my fire it will help you to see and you will do a reboot. Oh that’s right, take your boots off first.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning everyone and happy saturday! I was gonna scroll to see what iv’e missed but thought better of it


Good morning. And happy Saturday


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning everyone and happy saturday! I was gonna scroll to see what iv’e missed but thought better of it


Coward! if you think Sporky is going to let you off the hook for being such a remiss and lazy person just because you have a job and you feel tired you are wrong. I should beat you with my Sporky magnificence and won’t bother with over the head because it won’t phase you. I shall go after bullocks instead. You were quite remiss and now you shall cower in our presence. You shall genuflect to Maggie.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning everyone and happy saturday! I was gonna scroll to see what iv’e missed but thought better of it


Oh and good morning!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still catching up, but have to go out and buy a potato while the temperature is still above 40°C.
> Back eventually.


Pre-baked I take it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I’m ok. I had a retest Wednesday. It came bk clear. Kiddies came home Saturday. I’m so happy missed them so much I can’t even begin to explain. There was plenty of hugs for sure.
> I still have a slight cough and moments where chest goes tight. Been given an inhaler for that. Energy levels are not 100% but are getting there. I went to see a friend today as she said her tort didn’t look good. As soon as I saw her oh man I was so damn mad. Told her point blank the conditions are NOT acceptable. And she has no choice the tort is coming with me. She wasn’t happy but tough. It was either that or I was going to report her for animal cruelty. The little lady is about 4 year old from what Clair was told. She brought her from a local pet shop who knows naff all about tort care. I will do my best for her and keep all updated. I just need a name for her now ?


Adam. 
Best name there is. 
Even God's favourite.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s awesome! What a big fish
> 
> Hmmm, I’m thinking Lokkje’s mission is to talk about sporks and Sporky.


No it’s not


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Random question but has anyone seen the pyramids in Egypt?
ive always had a fascination with them. When I was a kid my dream was to go to Egypt.
anyone else has a dream when they was a kid?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Eeeek do I really have to read through nearly 350 pages ????


No. 
That way lieth Madness.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’m pleased with the start to the day. I’ve got to make adjustments to the thermostats in the tortoise boxes today. Our nights begin to drop to the 60’s... I don’t have a whole lot on the chore list besides that. My niece and her husband came in For a visit last night.. I may get out my bow and do some target practicing.. you All know I am an avid lover of nature but I was raised by my father who set a great deal by the sport of hunting. I was taught to respect.. and a lot of time I just enjoy taking pictures.. But I do need to harvest something this year for my freezer.. ( everything on my land here is protected) SO, I may take Ready out to the deer lease for a bit of riding, bonding, and scouting... the options are endless.


Even if your mission is to talk like an English professor I am not going to call anything because it’s too delightful to be reading your posting.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> You seem to name a color in most of your posts and you also seem to be talking like some sort of crazy outdoor poet. The thing is your pictures and your conversations are poetry so I’m gonna just keep enjoying it.


So maro2bear’s mission is to name as many plants and flowers as possible. Calling. I’ve got to retain my spork.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> 6


Plantation


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nope, you start at the recent stuff and work your way far enough back that you think you might have a clue about what's going on. Or September 2, whichever comes first.


Well, I've read every post and i have no clue at all as to what is going on. 
Pray enlighten me. 
In a dark sort of enlightening way.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm back playing games.
> The Chubbs Roommate is back.
> My birthdays are approaching.
> You're all Doomed.


They are doomed because the mighty Sporky that you spawned is going to take them out in the fires of the cold dark room which is hidden from the master. And by the way, I hope you have a delightful and lovely birthday. I still think it should be birthday month and that you messed up on that one. I always have a birthday month. As a matter fact every day is my birthday. Why not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> YAyyyyyyt!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> It's the Cold Dark Room.
> -1


Thank you. I know you meant to write -100. Update your records. You have those nice new columns and nice new spreadsheet so make sure you get it correctly in my column as by my count I am now at -5,782,648.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve had to do a quick fix. She’s on a 5ft tort table with a 3 in one bulb. I have no reflector. So need to get one ASAP. I’ve turn heat up to 90degrees. She’s on orchard bark substrate now as being a red foot owner that’s all I have in along with the coco messy stuff . (Haven’t given her the Coco messy stuff. Just orchard bark). I will get her different substrate if the orchard bark is no good for her.
> I gave her a 45min soak and mixed in some carrot baby food. I put the bowl under the heat lamp to keep her warm. She dunked her head twice. I’m going to start recording weight from tomorrow. I also gave her mazuri with kale, rocket. Dandelion greens and grapes. She ate about a quarter. Her poop seems normal. But her wee is white and a hard substance not sure if normal.
> I rang Clair earlier she said she’s never soaked her in the 4/5 weeks she’s had her. And said her pee has always been a White hard substance.
> I really hope I can pull this girl through I really do.


I'm sure a million folks have said, but keep temps high, day and night and hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good morning. And happy Saturday


Good morning. How is your tortoise today?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son out dis me this week
> View attachment 305363


Which one is you?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adam.
> Best name there is.
> Even God's favourite.


Adam was tossed out of the garden of Eden if you recall.


----------



## jaizei

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok tried Brie cheese for the first time.
> Wish I had tried it years ago.
> It was delicious, very mild cheese.
> Wish I drank alchohol, a nice glass of wine would have been great.
> Thanks Dark Lord for my mission for using the word cheese.
> I would have not tried brie cheese if not for the mission.
> I wanted visuals to make it not to obvious of the cheese mission.



You'd think if they wanted people to eat all those fancy cheeses, they'd make them more accessible. Put them in a can, or conveniently sliced and wrapped individually.


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen said:


> Random question but has anyone seen the pyramids in Egypt?
> ive always had a fascination with them. When I was a kid my dream was to go to Egypt.
> anyone else has a dream when they was a kid?


My unrealistic dream was I used to look through the telescope and wish I could be on another planet. Planets fascinated me. My real dream was that I wanted to be doctor. I need a new dream.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I've read every post and i have no clue at all as to what is going on.
> Pray enlighten me.
> In a dark sort of enlightening way.


Random madness. You’re welcome.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 305383


Where do you and everybody else find all these clever and fun things to put as a posting? I get stuck trying to dictate into a phone that hates me and I can’t put anything fun at all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Has anyone guessed Maggie's mission? I'm guessing she was supposed to look for Chubbs.


Agent Maggie's Mission was just to mention Chubbs and get others to do so, too. 
Mission Terminated.


----------



## Lokkje

jaizei said:


> You'd think if they wanted people to eat all those fancy cheeses, they'd make them more accessible. Put them in a can, or conveniently sliced and wrapped individually.


Well they wouldn’t be fancy anymore now would they?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> That way lieth Madness.


Yeah, it makes you mad when you have to sit and read them all. I already had no life and now it’s getting worse.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> If it wasn’t for the fact that Chefdenoel10 Yvonne didn’t always use a billion emojis I’d say her mission was to use as many emojis as possible. As always as I don’t care if I get points or not as I am always the winner here I am going to call it. Minus 10×10×10 log three yay me And that’s how you do tardus math.


No it isn't. 
And, no it isn't. 
And It's TARDIS. 
-12.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe Elliemays mission is to use big words and give us all a vocabulary lesson?


Are you calling that?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I saw a bit of political stuff in that dang picture. You managed to find political Brie.?


President Brie cheese?, I read the label, it says it is the best brie cheese in France and the U.S. 
Not sure if that is true but it was good.


----------



## jaizei

Lokkje said:


> Well they wouldn’t be fancy anymore now would they?



I didn't say it had to be plain cellophane; they could use gold foil or something.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it isn't.
> And, no it isn't.
> And It's TARDIS.
> -12.


You mean all I have to do is misspell stuff and I get points? This is awesome! I misspell everything and what I don’t misspell the phone messes up anyway. I think you need to backtrack and look at all my posts because I should be at negative billions at this point. I have definitely, honestly, which is rather surprising, retained my Sporky for the month and we have barely begun the month. You’ve made my day and now I have to go get some breakfast.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you calling that?


How can she? CarolM in her plethora of calls had already called that one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I forgot to take a pic on my phone of the before slicing. But cake!!! Almond flour with marzipan. Marbled
> View attachment 305365
> with chocolate. And a chocolate and orange mirror glaze. Never again on the mirror glaze don’t know if it’s the altitude out here or what but it wouldn’t set. Tasted good though.


Save a piece for me. 
Actually about seven pieces, cos wifey's about just now. 
Tidgy can't have any.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No it isn't.
> And, no it isn't.
> And It's TARDIS.
> -12.


I am retardud


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's her mission!


Calling it?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Save a piece for me.
> Actually about seven pieces, cos wifey's about just now.
> Tidgy can't have any.


Poor Tidgy. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15.


17


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And hugs for @Yvonne G


On god! Y does not hug! Period. I wanted to hug her the last time I saw her as I probably can't drive down there anymore, and I thought she was gonna punch me...lol I scared her that I just might touch her. She'ii hit you


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 17


Told ya so.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad to have introduced you to brie, old chap.
> The world is your cheeseboard now.


Now to venture into the cheese world. 
Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> On god! Y does not hug! Period. I wanted to hug her the last time I saw her as I probably can't drive down there anymore, and I thought she was gonna punch me...lol I scared her that I just might touch her. She'ii hit you


Why do you tell him?


----------



## Maggie3fan

You


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stunned in my house


 You told me it meant shaking my head...freakin liar


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15.


18.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Why do you tell him?


Cuz she's damned mean, and Chubbs is a softy


----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> Now to venture into the cheese world.
> Anybody have a suggestion?


Avoid pule. Unless somebody else gets it for you. Then by all means eat it. I personally am a total plebeian. My favorite is extra sharp cheddar or a really good blue cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> That would be a half baked potato...i think.


Everything I do is half-baked.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> You’re going to make Maggie jealous.


OK all, I don't know Jason from a pail of apple butter. I was playing a game only. Guess I was really bad at it. I thought I was doing good, but wasn't. That's all, a game


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s awesome! What a big fish
> 
> Hmmm, I’m thinking Lokkje’s mission is to talk about sporks and Sporky.


Calling that?


----------



## jaizei

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmm, I’m thinking Lokkje’s mission is to talk about sporks and Sporky.



Or they're a counter agent, posting so over the top as to solicit incorrect guesses.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose and I have got up early the last few morning's to build Opo's new winter enclosure. By 10 am it is to hot to work anymore. 
Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> There are some things that many people realize have minimal value. One thing is learning some concept like a few indefinite adjectives. I’d tell her not to worry about it.


She tends not to worry about anything except thunderstorms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> And I do believe it’s “very well, generally” is it not?


Ha! 
Yes, you are right, adverb is better, but double adjective is possible in this instance.
+1 and minus 1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Tidgy has creepily looking human looking hands and I think black and red would’ve been more apropos.


Yeah, you caught me out. 
Sorry, but Tidgy absolutely refused to have her nails painted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> How precise. Are you certain? I believe you added another operative.


Indeed.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Calling that?


Not sure yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Oh for heaven sake‘s we all work. My normal day is a 12 hour day. My job is an hour and a half from my house and I drive three hours in addition to working 12 hours. My patients call me anytime they please 24 seven 365. He can get over himself. It never hurts to say hello to a friend. I think I set up too late last night doing charts and I’m grumpy this morning. Nevertheless, popping in once in a while and saying howdy doodie never killed anyone.


Bless. 
I work zero paid hours a day and people send me stuff to work on for nothing. 
But i get to keep lots of wonderful fossil specimens. 
Life's Good.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Not sure yet.


Sparky has strongly advised you and you advance at your own peril.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Fossils......there‘s an area along the Chesapeake Bay that is just FULL of fossilized creatures. Well known for shark’s teeth for sure.....especially large Megalodons from the Miocene Epoch.
> 
> Example of teeth found in this area...(by a friend)
> View attachment 305382


Yes, i have several fossils from Chesapeake bay myself, many gifted to me by one of my best friends who sadly suffocated in a landslide back in April. I generally collect and study much older things, and my friend Doren sent me some of those as well. 
I miss him very much, and what with the loss of my close friend Sabine, it's been a sh=t of a year so far, even without Covid


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Sparky has strongly advised you and you advance at your own peril.


This miserable phone has now offended me beyond belief. It is Sporky Sporky Sporky Sporky Stupid phone.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha!
> Yes, you are right, adverb is better, but double adjective is possible in this instance.
> +1 and minus 1.


Well that was pointless.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> OK all, I don't know Jason from a pail of apple butter. I was playing a game only. Guess I was really bad at it. I thought I was doing good, but wasn't. That's all, a game


Ha Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah Hah, yeah right


----------



## Lokkje

jaizei said:


> Or they're a counter agent, posting so over the top as to solicit incorrect guesses.


Don’t be silly


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Calling it?


yes!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She tends not to worry about anything except thunderstorms.


Why unearth would she worry about thunderstorms? I’m seeing a theme here. You don’t like rain, TIdgy doesn’t like thunderstorms, what about wifey?


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> yes!


Silly goose. Sporky is very disappointed.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> mmmm. Very interesting. I would love to see some pictures of any Beavers and their house if at all possible. I remember the ones in Narnia and I was quite impressed with their little houses.


Sorry for my absence. We went for a VERY long circular walk yesterday starting along the coast path



and then heading inland to a cute village called Otterton. It’s little river is the River Otter.







We did didn’t see any beavers, but we did see Kingfishers, 



Dippers (the UK’s only aquatic song bird which catches creatures in the bottom of rivers and streams to eat) 



we found trees that had been chewed by the beavers! We were all very excited! 



I have always wanted to go to Canada to see Beavers... this was the first picture of a Beaver Lodge I found online


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> So maro2bear’s mission is to name as many plants and flowers as possible. Calling. I’ve got to retain my spork.


- 10. 
No Wooden Spork for you this month as : 
a) You're scoring well with your Mission.
b) I won't give you the Wooden Spork for deliberate minuses. 
c) I won't give it to you out of spite. 
d) Carol M is pretty much in a safe Wooden Spork position. 
Or is she?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i have several fossils from Chesapeake bay myself, many gifted to me by one of my best friends who sadly suffocated in a landslide back in April. I generally collect and study much older things, and my friend Doren sent me some of those as well.
> I miss him very much, and what with the loss of my close friend Sabine, it's been a sh=t of a year so far, even without Covid


That is horribly tragic and I am very sorry but they were lucky to have a friend like you and I am glad you had friends like them.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10.
> No Wooden Spork for you this month as :
> a) You're scoring well with your Mission.
> b) I won't give you the Wooden Spork for deliberate minuses.
> c) I won't give it to you out of spite.
> d) Carol M is pretty much in a safe Wooden Spork position.
> Or is she?


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> They are doomed because the mighty Sporky that you spawned is going to take them out in the fires of the cold dark room which is hidden from the master. And by the way, I hope you have a delightful and lovely birthday. I still think it should be birthday month and that you messed up on that one. I always have a birthday month. As a matter fact every day is my birthday. Why not?


Because it's silly.


----------



## Lokkje

JoesMum said:


> Sorry for my absence. We went for a VERY long circular walk yesterday starting along the coast path
> View attachment 305390
> 
> 
> and then heading inland to a cute village called Otterton. It’s little river is the River Otter.
> View attachment 305393
> 
> View attachment 305394
> 
> View attachment 305392
> 
> 
> We did didn’t see any beavers, but we did see Kingfishers,
> View attachment 305389
> 
> 
> Dippers (the UK’s only aquatic song bird which catches creatures in the bottom of rivers and streams to eat)
> View attachment 305388
> 
> 
> we found trees that had been chewed by the beavers! We were all very excited!
> View attachment 305391
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to go to Canada to see Beavers... this was the first picture of a Beaver Lodge I found online
> View attachment 305387


Mission: talk about beavers. Call it. OMG there pics are stunning! The mission should be to make us jealous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Thank you. I know you meant to write -100. Update your records. You have those nice new columns and nice new spreadsheet so make sure you get it correctly in my column as by my count I am now at -5,782,648.


Please justify your count. 
I have you at +15.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Adam was tossed out of the garden of Eden if you recall.


And left to wander the entire rest of the world in search of fossils. 
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> You'd think if they wanted people to eat all those fancy cheeses, they'd make them more accessible. Put them in a can, or conveniently sliced and wrapped individually.


Hmmmm. 
Here we go.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10.
> No Wooden Spork for you this month as :
> a) You're scoring well with your Mission.
> b) I won't give you the Wooden Spork for deliberate minuses.
> c) I won't give it to you out of spite.
> d) Carol M is pretty much in a safe Wooden Spork position.
> Or is she?


What on earth would be spiteful about allowing me to retain my beautiful wooden Spork? It’s spiteful to banned me from being Sporky. I am now whimpering in a corner licking my wounds and plotting revenge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Where do you and everybody else find all these clever and fun things to put as a posting? I get stuck trying to dictate into a phone that hates me and I can’t put anything fun at all.


I steal them from a Piranha. 
Seriously.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please justify your count.
> I have you at +15.


The justification is I am the great and mighty Sporky and I do Sporky math which comes out to that count and since I am of course your creation the count is accurate as you are quite precise except when you make mistakes like how many agents you have. I’m more than happy to help you with those things by the way.


----------



## JoesMum

Lokkje said:


> It’s a castrated bull as well. Hmm


No that’s a Bullock

B*llocks are testicles ... and a curse word in the UK used to express disbelief


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm back playing games.
> The Chubbs Roommate is back.
> My birthdays are approaching.
> You're all Doomed.


“Life is a highway... I want to drive it all night long” ????


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I steal them from a Piranha.
> Seriously.


The phrase “I steal them from a Piranha” adjoined with “seriously” cannot be taken seriously. I must research this.


----------



## Lokkje

JoesMum said:


> No that’s a Bullock
> 
> B*llocks are testicles ... and a curse word in the UK used to express disbelief


Bullocks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> You mean all I have to do is misspell stuff and I get points? This is awesome! I misspell everything and what I don’t misspell the phone messes up anyway. I think you need to backtrack and look at all my posts because I should be at negative billions at this point. I have definitely, honestly, which is rather surprising, retained my Sporky for the month and we have barely begun the month. You’ve made my day and now I have to go get some breakfast.


Dream on.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Because it's silly.


Says you ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> How can she? CarolM in her plethora of calls had already called that one.


Hush.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dream on.


?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hush.


Seriously, I don’t think that people should be double tapped. Last I checked there was no Lazarus in the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> On god! Y does not hug! Period. I wanted to hug her the last time I saw her as I probably can't drive down there anymore, and I thought she was gonna punch me...lol I scared her that I just might touch her. She'ii hit you


Point.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> “Life is a highway... I want to drive it all night long” ????


Grrr. Where does everybody find all these cute things they get to stick in? I have these dumb little emoji’s that I can look at on my stupid moronic phone and everybody comes up with all this great stuff. What does this mean and why am I so incompetent with the phone? Oh wait don’t answer that.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Now to venture into the cheese world.
> Anybody have a suggestion?


I understand that it is pretty difficult to get proper cheese in the USA. 
Just ask @jaizei 
Though I do understand that the Wisconsin Cheeseheads have one or two worth a nibble. 
See if you can find a nice Camembert. 
Don't go for cheap or expensive, somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Now to venture into the cheese world.
> Anybody have a suggestion?


I understand that it is pretty difficult to get proper cheese in the USA.
Just ask @jaizei
Though I do understand that the Wisconsin Cheeseheads have one or two worth a nibble.
See if you can find a nice Camembert.
Don't go for cheap or expensive, somew


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Poor Tidgy. ?


She's a Little Minx!


----------



## JoesMum

Lokkje said:


> Bluetit


Good heavens! The filter has changed! I have had to punctuate that word oddly to get round the it. We have them nesting in our garden


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She's a Little Minx!


She is indeed.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’m calling Lokkje‘s mission to talk about Sporky and sporks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> OK all, I don't know Jason from a pail of apple butter. I was playing a game only. Guess I was really bad at it. I thought I was doing good, but wasn't. That's all, a game


You were actually brilliant. 
So much fun. 
And lots and lots of points. 
Now we have to see if slow but sly beats points tornado early on.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Save a piece for me.
> Actually about seven pieces, cos wifey's about just now.
> Tidgy can't have any.


Tidgy will be sad about that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I have got up early the last few morning's to build Opo's new winter enclosure. By 10 am it is to hot to work anymore.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


You too, my new friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Sparky has strongly advised you and you advance at your own peril.


Who the Hell is Sparky?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> This miserable phone has now offended me beyond belief. It is Sporky Sporky Sporky Sporky Stupid phone.


Ha!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> yes!


Hmmm. 
Sorry, I've forgotten what you were calling. 
I'm going to have to go back and check. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent @Yvonne G Are you calling Agent Lokkje on overuse of Spork and its derivatives?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent @Yvonne G Are you calling Agent Lokkje on overuse of Spork and its derivatives?


That’s what I was calling on, I thought she was calling something different. Let’s wait and see


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Why unearth would she worry about thunderstorms? I’m seeing a theme here. You don’t like rain, TIdgy doesn’t like thunderstorms, what about wifey?


Dunno about wifey. Is that relevant? 
Tidgy gets panicked when a storm is coming, she runs around checking her territory, seeing if we're okay and trying to get to higher ground.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno about wifey. Is that relevant?
> Tidgy gets panicked when a storm is coming, she runs around checking her territory, seeing if we're okay and trying to get to higher ground.


One of my dogs is terrified of thunder too, she hides in the laundry room and shakes until it’s over.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Good morning. How is your tortoise today?


I’m about to do another carrot soak. I can’t get over how bad she got with pyramiding. 
it’s weird how the pyramids on her shell have formed. It looks almost lob sided.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Mission: talk about beavers. Call it. OMG there pics are stunning! The mission should be to make us jealous.


I won't let you call that. It's silly and wrong. 
However. 
-1.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure a million folks have said, but keep temps high, day and night and hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.


Yes I am doing. I’m doing the carrot soaks too. I wish so much pyramiding can be fix ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m about to do another carrot soak. I can’t get over how bad she got with pyramiding.
> it’s weird how the pyramids on her shell have formed. It looks almost lob sided.


It’s not too bad compared to some other torts, I found this on the good old internet. Lots of these ones have MBD as well, you can tell because they look like they’ve been stepped on...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> The justification is I am the great and mighty Sporky and I do Sporky math which comes out to that count and since I am of course your creation the count is accurate as you are quite precise except when you make mistakes like how many agents you have. I’m more than happy to help you with those things by the way.


The Agent numbers, Active and Inactive will change. 
I have made no mistakes. 
'Sporky' maths has no place in the Cold Dark Room. 
Your score is +20.


----------



## JoesMum

Lokkje said:


> Mission: talk about beavers. Call it. OMG there pics are stunning! The mission should be to make us jealous.



I have been on holiday and always post postcards when I go somewhere of interest. I have done forever 

I got home a few hours ago and have finally caught up. I skimmed posts though, so if I have missed anything of significance please fill me in.

Tea has been drunk, the washing machine is in action, the bird and hedgehog feeders have ben refilled, Montgomery has had a good dust (although I think he needs a bath as he’s a very sticky coffee table right now) 

Not sure where my travels will take me next... maybe the Shetland Islands? We were supposed to go there in May, but lockdown happened. We really want to go there as the birdwatching is supposed to be good 


Actually my next trip will, hopefully, to see my Mum in Buxton. It’s too far to visit without staying and I haven’t been able to see her since before Christmas  We still won’t stay in her flat, but have booked a room in a brand new hotel that’s right on her doorstep. Buxton is a spa town and The Crescent was a row of houses and small hotels that went out of use and became derelict. It has been renovated and we will be staying here. It’s exciting to stay somewhere brand new... never done that before!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s not too bad compared to some other torts, I found this on the good old internet. Lots of these ones have MBD as well, you can tell because they look like they’ve been stepped on...
> View attachment 305399
> View attachment 305400
> View attachment 305401
> View attachment 305402


Omg ?. I’ve never seen pyramiding so bad. I didn’t think that state was at all possible. Poor things makes me so sad ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> The phrase “I steal them from a Piranha” adjoined with “seriously” cannot be taken seriously. I must research this.


He is a member of the Fossil Forum and posts all these lovely thingies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Says you ?


Indeed.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

If you look her pyramiding is kinda lob sided. She’s booked in at vets tomorrow to get her legs and breathing checked out. As I’m concerned as she open and closes her mouth.
Someone mentioned possible MBD aswell as a respiratory infection.
looking at her then them photos. Her pyramiding don’t look no where near as bad but still makes me so sad how these beautiful animals ends up in wrong hands and suffer the consequences for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> Grrr. Where does everybody find all these cute things they get to stick in? I have these dumb little emoji’s that I can look at on my stupid moronic phone and everybody comes up with all this great stuff. What does this mean and why am I so incompetent with the phone? Oh wait don’t answer that.


I found the musical notes on the keyboard - ♪ is alt and 13, but when I do alt and 14, which is a double note, for some reason it acts like I hit the 'back' key.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Grrr. Where does everybody find all these cute things they get to stick in? I have these dumb little emoji’s that I can look at on my stupid moronic phone and everybody comes up with all this great stuff. What does this mean and why am I so incompetent with the phone? Oh wait don’t answer that.


Tempting.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> If you look her pyramiding is kinda lob sided. She’s booked in at vets tomorrow to get her legs and breathing checked out. As I’m concerned as she open and closes her mouth.
> Someone mentioned possible MBD aswell as a respiratory infection.
> looking at her then then photos. Her pyramiding font look no where near as bad but still makes me so sad how these beautiful animals ends up in wrong hands and suffer the consequences for it.


I see what you mean, that lopsided might be MBD, but I can’t say for sure


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

See you all later, we have a fishing trip scheduled. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent @Yvonne G Are you calling Agent Lokkje on overuse of Spork and its derivatives?


Oh hell yes. Why not!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m calling Lokkje‘s mission to talk about Sporky and sporks


Wrong.
-10
Lokkje is a loony, nothing to do with me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent @Yvonne G Are you calling Agent Lokkje on overuse of Spork and its derivatives?


But actually, I was calling Ellie Mae on her overuse of the big words.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I see what you mean, that lopsided might be MBD, but I can’t say for sure


I’m hoping the vet can get it confirmed tomorrow if it is or not. I feel so so bad that she’s in a bad state. 
and the pyramiding looks awful. I wish so much that it could be fixed.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> See you all later, we have a fishing trip scheduled. ?


See you later have fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> One of my dogs is terrified of thunder too, she hides in the laundry room and shakes until it’s over.


The nice bit is that the Tidge knows about half an hour before it hits. 
So we can prepare in advance. 
Good girl! 
(point for Tidgy) .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> If you look her pyramiding is kinda lob sided. She’s booked in at vets tomorrow to get her legs and breathing checked out. As I’m concerned as she open and closes her mouth.
> Someone mentioned possible MBD aswell as a respiratory infection.
> looking at her then them photos. Her pyramiding don’t look no where near as bad but still makes me so sad how these beautiful animals ends up in wrong hands and suffer the consequences for it.


You are wonderful for doing all you can.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> See you all later, we have a fishing trip scheduled. ?


If you catch any cheese, you know where i am!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Oh hell yes. Why not!!!


- 10 
That's why not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> But actually, I was calling Ellie Mae on her overuse of the big words.


-10
Oh, dear.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, there's going to be a big battle for the Wooden Spork this month. 
Don't forget, I give and take away points for other things, too.
On the other hand, some Agent are scoring highly, some are being more cautious, and some don't seem to be playing at all, despite accepting the Mission. 
Differing tactics.


----------



## JoesMum

Lokkje said:


> Mission: talk about beavers. Call it. OMG there pics are stunning! The mission should be to make us jealous.


Were you calling me to Adam?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you catch any cheese, you know where i am!


Is the moon made of cheese? It always was in my dreams. I was bit disappointed when the moon landings showed it wasn’t


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I am doing. I’m doing the carrot soaks too. I wish so much pyramiding can be fix ?


carrot soaks are for tortoises that aren't eating.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand that it is pretty difficult to get proper cheese in the USA.
> Just ask @jaizei
> Though I do understand that the Wisconsin Cheeseheads have one or two worth a nibble.
> See if you can find a nice Camembert.
> Don't go for cheap or expensive, somewhere in the middle.


I say go cheap. There’s a lot of really delicious cheap cheese particularly in the cheddar category.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10
> That's why not.


LOL!!!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha!


More points for misspellings for me yay


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dunno about wifey. Is that relevant?
> Tidgy gets panicked when a storm is coming, she runs around checking her territory, seeing if we're okay and trying to get to higher ground.


Of course wifey is relevant. What an odd question.


----------



## EllieMay

This is Cinder busy not caring!! Totally indifferent to the world today.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't let you call that. It's silly and wrong.
> However.
> -1.


Whhhaaaattt? Calling wrong is -10 and we both know that and it was Not a guess it was a Totally legitimate genuine guess and I’m gonna start inundating you with legitimate guesses just like CarolM did unless you start giving me my points appropriately which is your obligation as the cold dark Lord. And I think I’m gonna go buy a new phone because clearly it can’t be me that has such terrible English punctuation, grammar, spelling and everything else and so it’s got to be the phone so spork it. What do people think about various types of phones because clearly my phone is not adequate for my phone use?


----------



## CarolM

I Just thought I would pop in to tell you all that you could count on me. 






To come back later and chat some more. I first need to clock in some steps and it is already dark.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> This is Cinder busy not caring!! Totally indifferent to the world today.
> View attachment 305410


I think EllieMay’s Mission is the show cute pictures of Cinder. And I think her mission should’ve been to try to find pictures of cinder that aren’t cute because it would’ve been Mission impossible. Take that -10 dark cold dark Lord


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tempting.


It is the PHONE which is no doubt overheating from my brilliance so don’t be mean.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wrong.
> -10
> Lokkje is a loony, nothing to do with me.


Lokkje is a horse and a loon is a bird. Sporky is a spoon. There, I’m glad we have that all straightened out.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> One of my dogs is terrified of thunder too, she hides in the laundry room and shakes until it’s over.


Poor baby!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Sorry, I've forgotten what you were calling.
> I'm going to have to go back and check. ?


Forgetful as a bad sign. I accidentally forgot about my leopard tortoise Mr. Snarky and it took me a 45 minute hunt to find them in the backyard just a little while ago. It’s already 105° outside. If you’d like, I’d be happy to give you a free five minute examination and a $2000 45 minute opinion regarding any memory issues.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Agent numbers, Active and Inactive will change.
> I have made no mistakes.
> 'Sporky' maths has no place in the Cold Dark Room.
> Your score is +20.


Another mistake.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is a member of the Fossil Forum and posts all these lovely thingies.


Thank you. I was reading about open source coding and trying to figure out how that was related to my question. Now I can stop reading such horrible things.


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen said:


> If you look her pyramiding is kinda lob sided. She’s booked in at vets tomorrow to get her legs and breathing checked out. As I’m concerned as she open and closes her mouth.
> Someone mentioned possible MBD aswell as a respiratory infection.
> looking at her then them photos. Her pyramiding don’t look no where near as bad but still makes me so sad how these beautiful animals ends up in wrong hands and suffer the consequences for it.


She has a good mommy now and I am so happy and grateful that there are people like you who take in these poor tragic animals and take care of them. She is a lucky tortoise.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> See you all later, we have a fishing trip scheduled. ?


Have fun and catch only fish and nothing bad.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The nice bit is that the Tidge knows about half an hour before it hits.
> So we can prepare in advance.
> Good girl!
> (point for Tidgy) .


10 points for Tidgy. I was curious if wifey runs around looking for high ground as well. It shows common sense and intelligence.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you catch any cheese, you know where i am!


Again, need I remind you that the word cheese had been banished by none other than yourself. I would not want for you to be thought of as a hypocrite my dear cold dark Lord. Although I am known for some hypocrisy myself.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Had to go do a chicken swap today as one of my little ones was actually a rooster! The last week and a half was way to noisy. So the lady meets me and says the Brahma would be caught so she brought another silkie! Two frizzles are that my wife about lost her mind since she loves fuzzy chickens!


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10
> Oh, dear.


I thought you agreed that you weren’t going to take away 10 points. Somebody else already tried to call for the same thing and although it was careless to recall the same thing, it shouldn’t of been a -10 points because it was already awarded to someone else. CarolM of course.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, there's going to be a big battle for the Wooden Spork this month.
> Don't forget, I give and take away points for other things, too.
> On the other hand, some Agent are scoring highly, some are being more cautious, and some don't seem to be playing at all, despite accepting the Mission.
> Differing tactics.


And some have no tactical abilities whatsoever. And no, I wasn’t talking about myself.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, there's going to be a big battle for the Wooden Spork this month.
> Don't forget, I give and take away points for other things, too.
> On the other hand, some Agent are scoring highly, some are being more cautious, and some don't seem to be playing at all, despite accepting the Mission.
> Differing tactics.


And I suspect that everyone is playing but you’re just putting in a diversion by saying that some people aren’t offering up any clues at all. Not that you’re going to listen to anything I say as you don’t anyway but I think that people who don’t participate shouldn’t get to have an automatic zero and be ranked because they didn’t participate.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I am inspired to broaden my literacy of the larger words in the English language.. you should see the faces in my house hold when I spit out these sentences.. it’s an exponential amount of fun! this is of course instigated by the new tasks that the dark lord set upon us  So far, I’ve been using inconceivable, exponential, superfluous, Unequivocally, incontrovertibly,bedlamism , _sagacity, Ambrosial.....implausible... ??? I think it’s awesome that this is incongruous to the everyday norm)_


Absconded is a personal favorite!?


----------



## Lokkje

JoesMum said:


> Were you calling me to Adam?


I tried calling things and I tried scoring negative points and I tried to win my wooden Spork back but I failed because it’s not fair. I’m not calling anybody for anything anymore because I’m not getting the points I deserve anyway. I should be deeply in the negatives, solidly in the lead to retain my glorious wooden Spork and instead I’m sitting alone in a cold dark corner licking my wounds and about to have to work on charts so I can’t even try to redeem my negative qualities and I’m tired of correcting the stupid phone. I’m tired of trying to be negative to get my spork back. And I’m tired of my phone. Alas, poor Sporky! Fortinbras has come.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> President Brie cheese?, I read the label, it says it is the best brie cheese in France and the U.S.
> Not sure if that is true but it was good.


Now I'm curious to see if Kroger's carries it.?


----------



## Lokkje

Calgon take me away!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Well sporkly spork sporked the sporking sporks in an unsporkingly kind spork! ????


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Had to go do a chicken swap today as one of my little ones was actually a rooster! The last week and a half was way to noisy. So the lady meets me and says the Brahma would be caught so she brought another silkie! Two frizzles are that my wife about lost her mind since she loves fuzzy chickens!
> 
> View attachment 305341


So cute. My daughter used to raise silkies. Nothing cuter than mama silkie and her brood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> Calgon take me away!


Now THAT's really showing your age!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well sporkly spork sporked the sporking sporks in an unsporkingly kind spork! ????


Gods not you too.. I feel like I have fallen into alliteration HELL.
SOO here.. Retaliation... My top ten.

1.) Sally sells seashells by the seashore.
2.) How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? He would chuck, he would, as much as he could, and chuck as much wood, as a woodchuck would if a woodchuck could chuck wood.
3.) Round the rough and rugged rock, the ragged rascal rudely ran.
4.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
5.) Quizzical quiz, kiss me quick.
6.) Betty bought a bit of butter. But, the butter Betty bought was bitter. So, Betty bought better butter, and it was better than the butter Betty bought before.
7.) Ingenious iguanas improvising an intricate impromptu on impossibly-impractical instruments.
8.) Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. (And) Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn’t fuzzy, was he? 
9.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts. 
10.) A proper cup of coffee from a proper copper coffee pot. 
-Meg


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Gods not you too.. I feel like I have fallen into alliteration HELL.
> SOO here.. Retaliation... My top ten.
> 
> 1.) Sally sells seashells by the seashore.
> 2.) How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? He would chuck, he would, as much as he could, and chuck as much wood, as a woodchuck would if a woodchuck could chuck wood.
> 3.) Round the rough and rugged rock, the ragged rascal rudely ran.
> 4.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 5.) Quizzical quiz, kiss me quick.
> 6.) Betty bought a bit of butter. But, the butter Betty bought was bitter. So, Betty bought better butter, and it was better than the butter Betty bought before.
> 7.) Ingenious iguanas improvising an intricate impromptu on impossibly-impractical instruments.
> 8.) Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. (And) Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn’t fuzzy, was he?
> 9.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 10.) A proper cup of coffee from a proper copper coffee pot.
> -Meg


Thank you Meg, that was very cute and I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT's really showing your age!


Shortly to be 61 if I survive. You betcha. He was blowing bubbles at you and hoping you enjoy a nice Calgon moment yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## Lokkje

He was is here’s but I refuse to get upset with this phone even though it changed here is to Harrahs as I watched.


----------



## Lokkje

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well sporkly spork sporked the sporking sporks in an unsporkingly kind spork! ????


That is a delightful quote and I’m sure it will be very helpful for the next person who wins the coveted wooden Spork. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Now I'm curious to see if Kroger's carries it.?


I hope they do because I’m sure it would be a delightful repast for all and it is a store that is available in many locations across the country. It goes under River run idiot names but I’m sure we’re all aware of the name for our particular locale.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

*bangs head on desk*
And all the dern sporking is reminding me of the flipping SMURFS.
-Meg


----------



## Lokkje

Oh my dear! When I wrote a variety of my phone wrote River run idiot. Gosh golly I am not very good at expressing myself correctly and the phone is picking up on that.


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> *bangs head on desk*
> And all the dern sporking is reminding me of the flipping SMURFS.
> -Meg


Be careful Meg! You could easily get a concussion.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> Be careful Meg! You could easily get a concussion.


Being I already have a fractured skull from a horrible car wreck, I am actually -very- careful of my head bone. LOL
-Meg


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Gods not you too.. I feel like I have fallen into alliteration HELL.
> SOO here.. Retaliation... My top ten.
> 
> 1.) Sally sells seashells by the seashore.
> 2.) How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? He would chuck, he would, as much as he could, and chuck as much wood, as a woodchuck would if a woodchuck could chuck wood.
> 3.) Round the rough and rugged rock, the ragged rascal rudely ran.
> 4.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 5.) Quizzical quiz, kiss me quick.
> 6.) Betty bought a bit of butter. But, the butter Betty bought was bitter. So, Betty bought better butter, and it was better than the butter Betty bought before.
> 7.) Ingenious iguanas improvising an intricate impromptu on impossibly-impractical instruments.
> 8.) Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. (And) Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn’t fuzzy, was he?
> 9.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 10.) A proper cup of coffee from a proper copper coffee pot.
> -Meg



Two more
11.) As one Drunk Duck Dropped into the Ditch, the other Drunk Duck Dropped Dead!
12.) As one Eager Eagle Eased into the Eaves the other Eager Eagle Eased Out


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Absconded is a personal favorite!?



Absolutely!!! I’m told that one night whilst I was deep asleep, the tooth fairy came.. but Alas, on that fateful dark night... she made a mistake... one whose repercussions would affect me for a lifetime.. She gently used her magic to probe for the small piece of matter which should have ultimately been the tooth.... but instead, she absconded with my brain!!!! THE END


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> *bangs head on desk*
> And all the dern sporking is reminding me of the flipping SMURFS.
> -Meg


“ la la. Lalalalaa... la Lala lalaaaaa ????


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Why do I feel like this is this room right now? One of my fav Gary Larson* Far Side *comics.
> 
> -Meg


That's because it is.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im here to keep her on her toes lol


Welcome back. How exactly are you keeping her on her toes? MMMMMMM I hope you haven't strung her up ( Actually I wonder who exactly her would be) as that would just be too cruel.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> “ la la. Lalalalaa... la Lala lalaaaaa ????


Stinker. Actually that "new" SMURF movie is what she watched last night while she was eating dinner. She wanted takeout from this local place that makes amazing Sushi. So we had a Sushi platter, spring rolls, these little fried shrimp rolls they do(to die for!), some orange chicken, and cashew chicken. Then we had the cake and candles thing. She needed the stress relief. With graduating early she is busting hump and took on one heck of a workload. 
Just sucks that my "baby" will be out of the house this same time next year.
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> And we’re supposed to magically know that or something?


It means "shaking my head" as far as I know.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smh


Wheres my monkey when I meed him. ?????????


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m here. So sorry. Missed you all too. I’ve been busy my kiddies are home and has to pick up not one. But 2 torts


Oh dear. I hear about love in the air. Then Chubbs magically escapes Maggies clutches and then straight afterwards you come back too!! I wonder if anybody else is seeing what I am seeing?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Wrong! ?


You tell it how it is.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I know how you feel. When I am done posting I’ll have another 100 pages to go through!!!! But it’s so fun to read the posts especially the funny ones. Good luck!!
> Oh.!!!!.....wait!.... ?
> I just gave you more pages to read!!!!
> I am sorry!!!! ??????????


I came back and have 20 pages to read so that should safely add another.......30 pages for all of you to get through all my responses. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> carrot soaks are for tortoises that aren't eating.


She isn’t eating that good only odd little. No where near enough for a tort her size. So I’m just covering all angels she’s had the carrot soak and actually ate more. So it seems to have done the trick. So I can’t complain. I just don’t like the pyramiding she has


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think someone needs to take the spork from you before you get too out of hand. ?


Are you by any chance hinting?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you calling that?



yes. I will say yes my good sir....am I onto something or should I keep looking


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I hear about love in the air. Then Chubbs magically escapes Maggies clutches and then straight afterwards you come back too!! I wonder if anybody else is seeing what I am seeing?


Oh yeah I kidnapped @Chubbs the tegu and had him locked up I forgot to say sorry ?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Today would’ve been my beloved Jilly’s birthday. She would’ve been 16. I thank you all in the CDR because it would’ve been a very difficult day for me without this distraction. Thank you again Adam for your cleverness and fun. Thank you all for once again indulging me by letting me share a picture of her.


She was gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Too late my dear. I am THE SPORK now. It is irrelevant what happens into the future as no one can take my persona from me including the Cold Dark Lord. He dares not nor do any of the rest of you and by the way I told y’all to come to the light so what’s the hold up here? Move it!


I really do think I know what your mission is. I just don't know how to put it or what the correct name for it is. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I have got up early the last few morning's to build Opo's new winter enclosure. By 10 am it is to hot to work anymore.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.



i wannnnnaaaaa seeeee!!!!! ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> omg!!! He is so cute! I would forgive the flatulence and make up a song to go with him!!!! ?????
> Maybe a round of “We Will Rock You” by Queen??? You know... the beginning with the clapping then a little flatulence then back to clapping...? ??????


And I definitely know what your mission is. I just need to read all the posts to see if anybody has called it.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i have several fossils from Chesapeake bay myself, many gifted to me by one of my best friends who sadly suffocated in a landslide back in April. I generally collect and study much older things, and my friend Doren sent me some of those as well.
> I miss him very much, and what with the loss of my close friend Sabine, it's been a sh=t of a year so far, even without Covid



I am sorry for your losses... but thank god YOURE still here! So some things are good no?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nope, you start at the recent stuff and work your way far enough back that you think you might have a clue about what's going on. Or September 2, whichever comes first.


Now that we know your strategy.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Anyone know what sort of tort this is. One of the care workers who visit my uncle has said her sister found it wondering down street. Anyone got any ideas on identification?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> What is this...shrek?


Huh. Got it.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son out dis me this week
> View attachment 305363


Well done to your son.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> She was gorgeous.


Thank you so much. Even though I have Harry and Mookie I miss her terribly.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I went out for an hour this afternoon and came back to six pages I'd missed!


Well I went to sleep and came back to 20 pages. So i beat you. Wela capela. ?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> I really do think I know what your mission is. I just don't know how to put it or what the correct name for it is. ?


I have no mission my dear. I am taking a bubble bath. When I am done I’m going to write lovely notes about my beautiful patients and then I’m going to go get myself a cold drink and share it with my lovely puppies. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> If it wasn’t for the fact that Chefdenoel10 Yvonne didn’t always use a billion emojis I’d say her mission was to use as many emojis as possible. As always as I don’t care if I get points or not as I am always the winner here I am going to call it. Minus 10×10×10 log three yay me And that’s how you do tardus math.


Darn it. Just as well I read before I called it. Because that was what I was going to say.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> and no.... my mission is not to use a lot of emojis. I do that so my posts will get read.
> Lol... keep guessing! (No emoji..)


Well then thank goodness I did not call it. ????


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I forgot to take a pic on my phone of the before slicing. But cake!!! Almond flour with marzipan. Marbled
> View attachment 305365
> View attachment 305365
> with chocolate. And a chocolate and orange mirror glaze. Never again on the mirror glaze don’t know if it’s the altitude out here or what but it wouldn’t set. Tasted good though.


Oohhh yummmy.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Darn it. Just as well I read before I called it. Because that was what I was going to say.


The cold dark Lord ignored me so you may as well call it as I never got a chance to do so. I am being ignored by him. I am sitting in a small corner of the cold dark room having a bubble bath because I’m being ignored. You can join me if you want since you are going to get my Spork. I’m all done. I cleaned the tub if anybody else wants to use it.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Calgon take me away!



Hey!!!!!!
That’s MY line!
Don’t make me come down there and use the spork on YOU! ??


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey!!!!!!
> That’s MY line!
> Don’t make me come down there and use the spork on YOU! ??


Do as you will...


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 15.


We had 17. Then I terminated one. Then one got added. Oh wait then Ray got terminated. Right. 15 at this point. Need to read through the rest of the posts to see if anything has changed.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> 6


Yip my thought too


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

CarolM said:


> We had 17. Then I terminated one. Then one got added. Oh wait then Ray got terminated. Right. 15 at this point. Need to read through the rest of the posts to see if anything has changed.





Feels waaaay too appropriate right now.
-Meg


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Heck no! I say break them up like peanut brittle. They’re probably the type of stars in the CDR.


Ok. I cannot wait to read all the posts. I call your Dark Lords given mission to be cantankerous. And I call Marks Dark Lords given mission to add a small blurry photo or mention any one color in one or more posts.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Random question but has anyone seen the pyramids in Egypt?
> ive always had a fascination with them. When I was a kid my dream was to go to Egypt.
> anyone else has a dream when they was a kid?


Mmmm do we have another agent?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 17


Mmmm. I thought there might have been an agent or two added. ??


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Now to venture into the cheese world.
> Anybody have a suggestion?


Glazed figs with a little bit of blue cheese and crackers


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 18.


Ah okay so the other one did join as well then. I was wondering.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> OK all, I don't know Jason from a pail of apple butter. I was playing a game only. Guess I was really bad at it. I thought I was doing good, but wasn't. That's all, a game


We know. But it is great to tease you. ??


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I have got up early the last few morning's to build Opo's new winter enclosure. By 10 am it is to hot to work anymore.
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Pics please


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Not sure yet.


Scardy cat.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i have several fossils from Chesapeake bay myself, many gifted to me by one of my best friends who sadly suffocated in a landslide back in April. I generally collect and study much older things, and my friend Doren sent me some of those as well.
> I miss him very much, and what with the loss of my close friend Sabine, it's been a sh=t of a year so far, even without Covid


Yeah. This has been a crap year. I am sorry Adam. ?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Ok. I cannot wait to read all the posts. I call your Dark Lords given mission to be cantankerous. And I call Marks Dark Lords given mission to add a small blurry photo or mention any one color in one or more posts.


I am cantankerous. Why would it be a mission?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Sorry for my absence. We went for a VERY long circular walk yesterday starting along the coast path
> View attachment 305390
> 
> 
> and then heading inland to a cute village called Otterton. It’s little river is the River Otter.
> View attachment 305393
> 
> View attachment 305394
> 
> View attachment 305392
> 
> 
> We did didn’t see any beavers, but we did see Kingfishers,
> View attachment 305389
> 
> 
> Dippers (the UK’s only aquatic song bird which catches creatures in the bottom of rivers and streams to eat)
> View attachment 305388
> 
> 
> we found trees that had been chewed by the beavers! We were all very excited!
> View attachment 305391
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to go to Canada to see Beavers... this was the first picture of a Beaver Lodge I found online
> View attachment 305387


Mmmmm Dare I call it..... oh WTH. I am going to. I call Linda's Dark Lords given mission to post as many pictures either her own or from the internet about nature.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A cool sunrise distracted and lured the early morning Sunflowers to the East. Heads turned as the rays brightened. Humidity dropped. Dampness disappeared. Grass moist but cut. Early dropping leaves remain moist, unlike the crispy bits of leaves that collect in Autumn. The winks of Autumn are on our horizon.

Sunflowers of September


----------



## Cathie G

Haha! I managed to get through about 20 pages and still kept my big finger quiet. Now you all are fair game.?????️


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10.
> No Wooden Spork for you this month as :
> a) You're scoring well with your Mission.
> b) I won't give you the Wooden Spork for deliberate minuses.
> c) I won't give it to you out of spite.
> d) Carol M is pretty much in a safe Wooden Spork position.
> Or is she?


What am I getting no points for deceiving everybody yet? What is wrong with you people. Start using your Brains. Well only to a point, you can make guesses but must get them wrong.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Mmmmm Dare I call it..... oh WTH. I am going to. I call Linda's Dark Lords given mission to post as many pictures either her own or from the internet about nature.


It's funny that she's talking about running around in circles. Now I've got that song stuck my head.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Glazed figs with a little bit of blue cheese and crackers



Almost ripe...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A cool sunrise distracted and lured the early morning Sunflowers to the East. Heads turned as the rays brightened. Humidity dropped. Dampness disappeared. Grass moist but cut. Early dropping leaves remain moist, unlike the crispy bits of leaves that collect in Autumn. The winks of Autumn are on our horizon.
> 
> Sunflowers of September
> 
> View attachment 305422
> 
> 
> View attachment 305423


Now you have me doubting my call. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Seriously, I don’t think that people should be double tapped. Last I checked there was no Lazarus in the CDR.


Maybe the word should have been argumentative?


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Stinker. Actually that "new" SMURF movie is what she watched last night while she was eating dinner. She wanted takeout from this local place that makes amazing Sushi. So we had a Sushi platter, spring rolls, these little fried shrimp rolls they do(to die for!), some orange chicken, and cashew chicken. Then we had the cake and candles thing. She needed the stress relief. With graduating early she is busting hump and took on one heck of a workload.
> Just sucks that my "baby" will be out of the house this same time next year.
> -Meg


That sounds awesome! I love most all of the fried roll.. I like the smoked salmon with cream cheese and cucumbers Or the spicy tuna... yummm ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oh yeah I kidnapped @Chubbs the tegu and had him locked up I forgot to say sorry ?


Sorry for letting him out??? Well too late now!! ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Sorry, I've forgotten what you were calling.
> I'm going to have to go back and check. ?


I was relying that you would know. Because I forgot too. ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Mmmm do we have another agent?


I was just curious about people dreams and explained I’ve always had a fascination about the Egyptian pyramids.it’s always been a dream of mine. I’d go in a heartbeat if I could. The pyramids are handmade which makes me more interested I’d love to tour round but they don’t allow people in.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Sorry for letting him out??? Well too late now!! ?


I’ll kidnap chubbs again if you want? 

@Chubbs the tegu get back in the cage mr


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I won't let you call that. It's silly and wrong.
> However.
> -1.


No fair. Considering I was the first to take the plunge you should have gone easy on me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I Just thought I would pop in to tell you all that you could count on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To come back later and chat some more. I first need to clock in some steps and it is already dark.


Bleuch!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> And I do believe it’s “very well, generally” is it not?


Tidgy's good. It's a character statement.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> I think EllieMay’s Mission is the show cute pictures of Cinder. And I think her mission should’ve been to try to find pictures of cinder that aren’t cute because it would’ve been Mission impossible. Take that -10 dark cold dark Lord


Oh, hush. 
Are you calling that?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, hush.
> Are you calling that?


Yes


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Maybe the word should have been argumentative?


So I am now cantankerous and argumentative? I didn’t know you were a mean cruel person.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10
> Oh, dear.


Someone is catching up to me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I’m still fascinated by the concept that depending on the soil you would get a shift in the quantity and location of fossils. I had never given it much thought and wouldn’t it change your view of past civilization? Historic entomology? So much life is river-based and it would’ve been washed away. That’s sad.


We don't have much opportunity for paleontologists in Florida. It's mostly a glacial deposit. There have been some prehistoric digs, though... Underwater archaeology is a real thing, too.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Maybe the word should have been argumentative?


And here I was actually trying to be nice and save someone a -10 since I didn’t think it was appropriate to keep hitting different people with the same -10 because they didn’t happen to notice the same answer. There’s so many pages that it’s difficult for people to go through unless you’re like me and have no life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Forgetful as a bad sign. I accidentally forgot about my leopard tortoise Mr. Snarky and it took me a 45 minute hunt to find them in the backyard just a little while ago. It’s already 105° outside. If you’d like, I’d be happy to give you a free five minute examination and a $2000 45 minute opinion regarding any memory issues.


My dear, it would take far longer, and cost me far more to be sorted. 
I like and understand that my memory is mostly false, but I like the bits that I have made up. Mostly.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

My uncle holding pumpkin. And the other pic my uncle with hemanns tort I’ve named lucky star ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This is Cinder busy not caring!! Totally indifferent to the world today.
> View attachment 305410


I Call Heather's Dark Lord's given mission to post pictures of her animals. Anyone is allowed or all of them as long as they are on her property or near it. We have to include the deer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Have fun and catch only fish and nothing bad.


I caught a seagull once.
Put me off fishing forever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> 10 points for Tidgy. I was curious if wifey runs around looking for high ground as well. It shows common sense and intelligence.


wifey is not that smart.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Again, need I remind you that the word cheese had been banished by none other than yourself. I would not want for you to be thought of as a hypocrite my dear cold dark Lord. Although I am known for some hypocrisy myself.


The word cheese, or indeed cheese itself will never be banished. 
Just no points this month.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I've read every post and i have no clue at all as to what is going on.
> Pray enlighten me.
> In a dark sort of enlightening way.


@Tidgy's Dad What makes you think I know what's going on? ? 
I'm just along for the ride on this crazy little roller coaster like everyone else!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> And some have no tactical abilities whatsoever. And no, I wasn’t talking about myself.


Ha. I hope you weren't referring to me. As I have loads of tactics.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Adam was tossed out of the garden of Eden if you recall.


And landed in Morocco?


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad What makes you think I know what's going on? ?
> I'm just along for the ride on this crazy little roller coaster like everyone else!


Of course you know what’s going on. It’s a roller coaster of your design. And extremely fiendish at that. And with occasional crossovers which caused people to collide. I know I’m plastered at the bottom of the roller coaster having been smashed by several people. I was called argumentative and cantankerous and my feelings are hurt. And my phone doesn’t work right and I keep having to correct everything and even when I correct everything I don’t catch it all so I need a new phone.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I tried calling things and I tried scoring negative points and I tried to win my wooden Spork back but I failed because it’s not fair. I’m not calling anybody for anything anymore because I’m not getting the points I deserve anyway. I should be deeply in the negatives, solidly in the lead to retain my glorious wooden Spork and instead I’m sitting alone in a cold dark corner licking my wounds and about to have to work on charts so I can’t even try to redeem my negative qualities and I’m tired of correcting the stupid phone. I’m tired of trying to be negative to get my spork back. And I’m tired of my phone. Alas, poor Sporky! Fortinbras has come.


Oooohhh. Wait oh darn it. Now I have another theory. Dammit this game SUCKS!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> wifey is not that smart.


Tidgy however is that smart.
I’m surprised we didn’t see her at the World Chess Championship in London a couple of years ago


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> So cute. My daughter used to raise silkies. Nothing cuter than mama silkie and her brood.


Bleuch!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT's really showing your age!


Does that mean I am still a spring chicken? As I have no clue what that means.


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Gods not you too.. I feel like I have fallen into alliteration HELL.
> SOO here.. Retaliation... My top ten.
> 
> 1.) Sally sells seashells by the seashore.
> 2.) How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? He would chuck, he would, as much as he could, and chuck as much wood, as a woodchuck would if a woodchuck could chuck wood.
> 3.) Round the rough and rugged rock, the ragged rascal rudely ran.
> 4.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 5.) Quizzical quiz, kiss me quick.
> 6.) Betty bought a bit of butter. But, the butter Betty bought was bitter. So, Betty bought better butter, and it was better than the butter Betty bought before.
> 7.) Ingenious iguanas improvising an intricate impromptu on impossibly-impractical instruments.
> 8.) Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. (And) Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn’t fuzzy, was he?
> 9.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 10.) A proper cup of coffee from a proper copper coffee pot.
> -Meg


No. 9 is a repeat of no. 4


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Does that mean I am still a spring chicken? As I have no clue what that means.


Yes. Spring chicken. Age brings wisdom and Calgon.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> That is a delightful quote and I’m sure it will be very helpful for the next person who wins the coveted wooden Spork. Thank you for sharing.


Are you sick? Do we need to call the doctor?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I caught a seagull once.
> Put me off fishing forever.


Understandable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I came back and have 20 pages to read so that should safely add another.......30 pages for all of you to get through all my responses. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Sorry for my absence. We went for a VERY long circular walk yesterday starting along the coast path
> View attachment 305390
> 
> 
> and then heading inland to a cute village called Otterton. It’s little river is the River Otter.
> View attachment 305393
> 
> View attachment 305394
> 
> View attachment 305392
> 
> 
> We did didn’t see any beavers, but we did see Kingfishers,
> View attachment 305389
> 
> 
> Dippers (the UK’s only aquatic song bird which catches creatures in the bottom of rivers and streams to eat)
> View attachment 305388
> 
> 
> we found trees that had been chewed by the beavers! We were all very excited!
> View attachment 305391
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to go to Canada to see Beavers... this was the first picture of a Beaver Lodge I found online
> View attachment 305387


@JoesMum You're making me homesick for that side of the pond again...


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Are you sick? Do we need to call the doctor?


My dear I am the doctor. If there’s anything you need I would be more than happy to help. I swore an oath to do no harm and to help all and I am rather appalled and dismayed by the fact that you would think that I was anything but kind and sweet and gentle. So I will make every endeavor to be kindly and sweet and gentle to all of my friends here at the CDR as I was getting a little too enthusiastic about retaining my coveted wooden Spork. I just never won anything before and I got a little overly excited but I apologize.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oh yeah I kidnapped @Chubbs the tegu and had him locked up I forgot to say sorry ?


So.... it wasn't Maggie?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes. I will say yes my good sir....am I onto something or should I keep looking


I forget. 
Please tell me what you are calling.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The word cheese, or indeed cheese itself will never be banished.
> Just no points this month.


Thank goodness as this is one of my favorite discussion topics. Yummy cheese. Other than cod it is my favorite food. All the way also like herring, pickles, and pickled herring. I have never quite figured out how to combine cod and cheese at the same time in a way that I find worthy. They should really enhance one another and if anybody is familiar with a recipe that would involve cod and cheese with no frying or breading I would love to hear about it.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyone know what sort of tort this is. One of the care workers who visit my uncle has said her sister found it wondering down street. Anyone got any ideas on identification?


Sorry. I don't know.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Grrr. Where does everybody find all these cute things they get to stick in? I have these dumb little emoji’s that I can look at on my stupid moronic phone and everybody comes up with all this great stuff. What does this mean and why am I so incompetent with the phone? Oh wait don’t answer that.


I got a new phone today. I get to be the dumb one for a while.


----------



## Lokkje

Oh my goodness “all the way” is “by the way I”. I’m too slow to type into the phone and I spell too poorly yet when I dictate into it it types incomprehensible gibberish. So frustrating. I am definitely getting a new phone. If anybody knows a phone service that would have a better phone system that would allow me to get less phone errors let me know.


----------



## Maro2Bear

@Ray--Opo The next time you decide to bake with cheese....


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I got a new phone today. I get to be the dumb one for a while.


Oh you are so lucky to get a new phone. What kind of phone did you get? Do you like your new phone? I would like to get a new phone.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> So.... it wasn't Maggie?


Nope I kidnapped him. Maggie helped me lock him up in his cage ? Was a joint effort ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well sporkly spork sporked the sporking sporks in an unsporkingly kind spork! ????


Man, I wish I had said that!
A superbly spoken sporkism!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That sounds awesome! I love most all of the fried roll.. I like the smoked salmon with cream cheese and cucumbers Or the spicy tuna... yummm ?


Spring rolls are my favorite. With a horseradish type sauce. And bourbon steak with noodles. We have a Mark Pi's close.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand that it is pretty difficult to get proper cheese in the USA.
> Just ask @jaizei
> Though I do understand that the Wisconsin Cheeseheads have one or two worth a nibble.
> See if you can find a nice Camembert.
> Don't go for cheap or expensive, somewhere in the middle.


@Tidgy's Dad Proper cheese in the U.S.? You should have seen what it took to track down Monterey Jack in the UK!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> The cold dark Lord ignored me so you may as well call it as I never got a chance to do so. I am being ignored by him. I am sitting in a small corner of the cold dark room having a bubble bath because I’m being ignored. You can join me if you want since you are going to get my Spork. I’m all done. I cleaned the tub if anybody else wants to use it.


Did you sterilize it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am sorry for your losses... but thank god YOURE still here! So some things are good no?


My doctor is not very confident as to my continued survival. 
Having said that, my doctor is an idiot and i should have been dead eight years ago. 
I don't believe I'm dead, yet. 
Though it's difficult to tell.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Oh you are so lucky to get a new phone. What kind of phone did you get? Do you like your new phone? I would like to get a new phone.


Hummm you mentioned “new phone” twice. And the word “phone” four times. Do we have an agent? I know you had a mission but making me wonder if you have another ?


----------



## jaizei

Lokkje said:


> Thank goodness as this is one of my favorite discussion topics. Yummy cheese. Other than cod it is my favorite food. All the way also like herring, pickles, and pickled herring. I have never quite figured out how to combine cod and cheese at the same time in a way that I find worthy. They should really enhance one another and if anybody is familiar with a recipe that would involve cod and cheese with no frying or breading I would love to hear about it.



baked cod drizzled with nacho cheese


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> View attachment 305421
> 
> Feels waaaay too appropriate right now.
> -Meg


Mmmm. Is your mission to say it with pics?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I forget.
> Please tell me what you are calling.


Very understandable to forget in this room. There are reams and reams of pages to go through. It is interesting but can be quite tiring.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I caught a seagull once.
> Put me off fishing forever.


I'm sure it wasn't hard to catch. Did you feel like you were in the movie "The Birds"...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who the Hell is Sparky?


Ask @Lokkje. Or her autocorrect. Maybe it's Sporky's cousin. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyone know what sort of tort this is. One of the care workers who visit my uncle has said her sister found it wondering down street. Anyone got any ideas on identification?


The spiky bits on the edge are interesting.
But I think greek.
Particularly Socrates according to Plato.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

jaizei said:


> baked cod drizzled with nacho cheese


Now that sounds like HEAVEN


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The spiky bits on the edge are interesting.
> But I think greek.


Thanks that’s the only pic she has. I had to snap it via camera from my phone.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's funny that she's talking about running around in circles. Now I've got that song stuck my head.?


Darn it Cathie. STOP confusing me.


----------



## jaizei

If I cooked, I'd actually try it


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> @Ray--Opo The next time you decide to bake with cheese....
> 
> View attachment 305429


Just starting with “I made puff pastry” is amazing. “I buy puff pastry in the refrigerated section of the store” is more my speed.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Now that sounds like HEAVEN


I suspect that Jaizei's mission is to take over Rays mission.


----------



## Lokkje

jaizei said:


> If I cooked, I'd actually try it


I’m with you on that.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I was just curious about people dreams and explained I’ve always had a fascination about the Egyptian pyramids.it’s always been a dream of mine. I’d go in a heartbeat if I could. The pyramids are handmade which makes me more interested I’d love to tour round but they don’t allow people in.


Oh my goodness no. What if they locked you in? You would have to make sure you found the black book so you could bring yourself back from the dead. And if I remember correctly it was already lost in the mummy.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Gods not you too.. I feel like I have fallen into alliteration HELL.
> SOO here.. Retaliation... My top ten.
> 
> 1.) Sally sells seashells by the seashore.
> 2.) How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? He would chuck, he would, as much as he could, and chuck as much wood, as a woodchuck would if a woodchuck could chuck wood.
> 3.) Round the rough and rugged rock, the ragged rascal rudely ran.
> 4.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 5.) Quizzical quiz, kiss me quick.
> 6.) Betty bought a bit of butter. But, the butter Betty bought was bitter. So, Betty bought better butter, and it was better than the butter Betty bought before.
> 7.) Ingenious iguanas improvising an intricate impromptu on impossibly-impractical instruments.
> 8.) Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. (And) Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn’t fuzzy, was he?
> 9.) Nine nimble noblemen nibbling nuts.
> 10.) A proper cup of coffee from a proper copper coffee pot.
> -Meg


Aha! That was only 9! 4 and 9 are the same!
So type a tenth and touch a tortie's toe for your trophy!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Thank goodness as this is one of my favorite discussion topics. Yummy cheese. Other than cod it is my favorite food. All the way also like herring, pickles, and pickled herring. I have never quite figured out how to combine cod and cheese at the same time in a way that I find worthy. They should really enhance one another and if anybody is familiar with a recipe that would involve cod and cheese with no frying or breading I would love to hear about it.


Yes it's baking it. Salt and pepper it. Then you grease it up in mayonnaise or salad dressing then bread it. Using grated parmesan as part of the breading mix. You can broil it that way too.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll kidnap chubbs again if you want?
> 
> @Chubbs the tegu get back in the cage mr


Yeah and you could make him do all the hard work around the house. Then you could recover nicely from your corona bout.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!


Oh Blasphemy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Proper cheese in the U.S.? You should have seen what it took to track down Monterey Jack in the UK!



but why would you even WANT to find Monterey Jack ? So many local cheeses there....and of course French cheeses right across the border. I lived there for about five years....i don't think i ever had US-made cheese During that timeframe. But Wensleydale ! Yes!

 *Wensleydale* is a style of cheese originally produced in Wensleydale, North Yorkshire, England, but now mostly made in large commercial creameries throughout the UK. The term "Yorkshire Wensleydale" can only be used for cheese that is made in Wensleydale.

 The flavour of Wensleydale is suited to combination with sweeter produce, such as fruit. A popular combination available in many restaurants and delicatessens is Wensleydale containing cranberries.

In Yorkshire, apple pie may be accompanied by white Wensleydale, giving rise to the saying 'an apple pie without the cheese is like a kiss without the squeeze'.

In Yorkshire and North East England it is often eaten with fruit cake or Christmas cake

ps - Ive seen Wensleydale in US SAM’S Clubs.... it’s worth it!


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> I suspect that Jaizei's mission is to take over Rays mission.



I wish I had that kind of taste


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The spiky bits on the edge are interesting.
> But I think greek.
> Particularly Socrates according to Plato.


I was thinking marginated. But I know little about tortoises which’s why I joined The TFO


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> So I am now cantankerous and argumentative? I didn’t know you were a mean cruel person.


What I am not mean. Just calling it like I see it. From one argumentative person to another. The cantankerous part well that speaks for itself.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The spiky bits on the edge are interesting.
> But I think greek.
> Particularly Socrates according to Plato.


According to Alexander the Great?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok. I cannot wait to read all the posts. I call your Dark Lords given mission to be cantankerous. And I call Marks Dark Lords given mission to add a small blurry photo or mention any one color in one or more posts.


+1. 
Agent Lokkje's @Lokkje Mission was to contradict me as often as possible. 
Scored a huge number of points. 
Not sure it's going to stop now, but it had better! 
Please be nice to me, I feel bruised. 
+1
Agent Mark's Mission @Maro2Bear was to post rubbish pictures. Some of these were brilliant and then the Roommates went on to say what a wonderful photographer he is. Which he is. Thanks for the biggest laughs I've had for eons.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> What I am not mean. Just calling it like I see it. From one argumentative person to another. The cantankerous part well that speaks for itself.


Always be humble and kind. And there’s some sort a song about that, right? I will never post anything cantankerous again on the forum.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blue you said?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1.
> Agent Lokkje's @Lokkje Mission was to contradict me as often as possible.
> Scored a huge number of points.
> Not sure it's going to stop now, but it had better!
> Please be nice to me, I feel bruised.
> +1
> Agent Mark's Mission @Maro2Bear was to post rubbish pictures. Some of these were brilliant and then the Roommates went on to say what a wonderful photographer he is. Which he is. Thanks for the biggest laughs I've had for eons.


Oh thank God. I was starting to hate myself. I actually told Chubbs that I wanted him to help me get out of the mission.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Now THAT's really showing your age!


@Yvonne G I remember those Calgon commercials too... Although my autocorrect doesn't. It thinks I'm wanting to say Calvin commercials! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See what happens if you're a mental case and read every post?


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> Oh thank God. I was starting to hate myself. I actually told Chubbs that I wanted him to help me get out of the mission.


And yes, it’s going to stop because I can’t take it anymore.


----------



## Lokkje

Thank you Carol!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Lokkje @Lokkje 
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hummm you mentioned “new phone” twice. And the word “phone” four times. Do we have an agent? I know you had a mission but making me wonder if you have another ?


It didn't take you long to catch up ? appears you've been lurking in the dark.


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Blue you said?
> 
> View attachment 305430


So pretty


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Lokkje @Lokkje
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 305431


Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Mark @Maro2Bear 
The funniest thing ever but.
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> It didn't take you long to catch up ? appears you've been lurking in the dark.


Noooooo. Now I get to just enjoy everybody else doing their missions and quit being such a cantankerous argumentative person.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> My dear I am the doctor. If there’s anything you need I would be more than happy to help. I swore an oath to do no harm and to help all and I am rather appalled and dismayed by the fact that you would think that I was anything but kind and sweet and gentle. So I will make every endeavor to be kindly and sweet and gentle to all of my friends here at the CDR as I was getting a little too enthusiastic about retaining my coveted wooden Spork. I just never won anything before and I got a little overly excited but I apologize.


I like the other doc better. You can go back to being yourself?.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Mark @Maro2Bear
> The funniest thing ever but.
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 305432


Yes! Awesome mission. It must’ve been killer to have to post crappy pictures when you are so talented. I enjoy your pictures enormously.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Did you sterilize it?


Of course!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Darn it Cathie. STOP confusing me.


Oh by the by... I loved that song by Bruno. It's actually in my history on utube. The video makes it even better.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Mark @Maro2Bear
> The funniest thing ever but.
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 305432



aaaagh. Ok. I tried. But posting BAD photos was a hard mission. Easily skunked out.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hummm you mentioned “new phone” twice. And the word “phone” four times. Do we have an agent? I know you had a mission but making me wonder if you have another ?


No. No. No. No. No. Don't you DARE say that.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Ask @Lokkje. Or her autocorrect. Maybe it's Sporky's cousin. ?


Mmmmmm. I think I am cottoning on to you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Mmmm do we have another agent?


Yup. 
Couple of new ones, actually.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh my goodness no. What if they locked you in? You would have to make sure you found the black book so you could bring yourself back from the dead. And if I remember correctly it was already lost in the mummy.


That’s fine carol. We can go see pyramids together. I won’t be on my own then. We can find a empty mummy cell and lock chubbs up ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Noooooo. Now I get to just enjoy everybody else doing their missions and quit being such a cantankerous argumentative person.


Can I have your spork?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> It didn't take you long to catch up ? appears you've been lurking in the dark.


Tehehehe. I wouldn’t have clocked in if the word phone wasn’t mentioned 4 times lol


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Yes! Awesome mission. It must’ve been killer to have to post crappy pictures when you are so talented. I enjoy your pictures enormously.


I only saw one.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Mmmmm Dare I call it..... oh WTH. I am going to. I call Linda's Dark Lords given mission to post as many pictures either her own or from the internet about nature.


+1
I'll give it.
Linda's Mission @JoesMum was to post places or scenes to which she hasn't actually been.
Shame it's ended so early as one or two she posted were hilarious.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1.
> Agent Lokkje's @Lokkje Mission was to contradict me as often as possible.
> Scored a huge number of points.
> Not sure it's going to stop now, but it had better!
> Please be nice to me, I feel bruised.
> +1
> Agent Mark's Mission @Maro2Bear was to post rubbish pictures. Some of these were brilliant and then the Roommates went on to say what a wonderful photographer he is. Which he is. Thanks for the biggest laughs I've had for eons.


Yayyyy. Two down and another 16 to go. Sheesh I don't know if I have enough patience to do this and not completely bite my tongue off. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyone know what sort of tort this is. One of the care workers who visit my uncle has said her sister found it wondering down street. Anyone got any ideas on identification?


@Mystic_Queen Need pictures of the head and maybe the feet.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Always be humble and kind. And there’s some sort a song about that, right? I will never post anything cantankerous again on the forum.


Okay i wanted the kiss emoji. ? You really are a fantastic person and I absolutely loved the way you carried out your mission. You carried it out with such verve and was brilliant. Loved loved loved it. A very big well done. Now give me the spork. ??


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Oh thank God. I was starting to hate myself. I actually told Chubbs that I wanted him to help me get out of the mission.


But you were hilarious . And we knew it was your mission talking. So don't worry.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See what happens if you're a mental case and read every post?
> 
> well I must be so damn mental then haha





Pastel Tortie said:


> @Mystic_Queen Need pictures of the head and maybe the feet.


ill ask my aunt to ask carer in morning to pass a message on as Ellie isn’t allowed to give me her contact info due to being my uncles care worker.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See what happens if you're a mental case and read every post?


What. What happens?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Thank you Carol!!!!!!!


You are so welcome.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> See what happens if you're a mental case and read every post?


I tried and learned my lesson. I almost exploded.??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Linda @JoesMum 
Very funny whilst it lasted 
Your Mission is Terminated


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Of course!


Oh well then. Everybody out. I haven't been able to take a decent bath for years due to restrictions. So I am going to be a long time.


----------



## jaizei

All the food talk, and the ads I get make it very tempting to order a cake. 









Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40


Three Brothers Bakery ships its Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40 nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.




www.goldbelly.com


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Can I have your spork?


Yes of course! I would love to share it with you as it gave me a great deal of pleasure initially but then started to cause me some distress.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s fine carol. We can go see pyramids together. I won’t be on my own then. We can find a empty mummy cell and lock chubbs up ?.


Mmmm. Options, options. I like your thinking.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Okay i wanted the kiss emoji. ? You really are a fantastic person and I absolutely loved the way you carried out your mission. You carried it out with such verve and was brilliant. Loved loved loved it. A very big well done. Now give me the spork. ??


Sporks for all I wish but the problem is it’s Adam that gets to choose who gets it. I’m looking forward to see how it all works out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> I was just curious about people dreams and explained I’ve always had a fascination about the Egyptian pyramids.it’s always been a dream of mine. I’d go in a heartbeat if I could. The pyramids are handmade which makes me more interested I’d love to tour round but they don’t allow people in.


They do, you know
I've been inside half a dozen times


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do, you know
> I've been inside half a dozen times


What is it like?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1
> I'll give it.
> Linda's Mission @JoesMum was to post places or scenes to which she hasn't actually been.
> Shame it's ended so early as one or two she posted were hilarious.


Well the last post was what gave it away for me. There were pics that did not look like Linda's normal post cards.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Yes


-10. 
You're still not getting the Spork back.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oooohhh. Wait oh darn it. Now I have another theory. Dammit this game SUCKS!!!


And it's only the 5th of September! ? 

Remember, remember, the fifth of September... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Does that mean I am still a spring chicken? As I have no clue what that means.


@CarolM Age is relative. It's more TARDIS math.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> All the food talk, and the ads I get make it very tempting to order a cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40
> 
> 
> Three Brothers Bakery ships its Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40 nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goldbelly.com


Mmmmmmm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> We don't have much opportunity for paleontologists in Florida. It's mostly a glacial deposit. There have been some prehistoric digs, though... Underwater archaeology is a real thing, too.


Underwater paleontology, too. 
I have a lot of fossils from Florida's beaches and rivers.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> You're still not getting the Spork back.


Thank you. I don’t want it anymore. I don’t like evil and it made me evil. I just got excited over winning something.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> And it's only the 5th of September! ?
> 
> Remember, remember, the fifth of September... ?


I have two theories for you. But I will give it a break for a while as you pointed out we are only on the 5th.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I Call Heather's Dark Lord's given mission to post pictures of her animals. Anyone is allowed or all of them as long as they are on her property or near it. We have to include the deer.


-10.
Goodness, I thought you were on a roll.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM Age is relative. It's more TARDIS math.


Okay make that three theories. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Proper cheese in the U.S.? You should have seen what it took to track down Monterey Jack in the UK!


My all time favorite is Brick cheese. Don’t ask for it south of the mason-Dixie line as you will get an odd look similar to the one you get for asking for pop


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> Goodness, I thought you were on a roll.


Darn it. Heather is good.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Oh you are so lucky to get a new phone. What kind of phone did you get? Do you like your new phone? I would like to get a new phone.


Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra 5G. Or something like that. I haven't activated it yet. New operating system for me. So I want to make sure I'm going to be able to retrieve or copy somewhere else what's on my old phone first.


----------



## Cathie G

I think it's all a conspiracy. I'm trying to say something and I'm getting this message that says "Messages have been postedsince you loaded this page".


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad What makes you think I know what's going on? ?
> I'm just along for the ride on this crazy little roller coaster like everyone else!


Because you're a very clever Agent. 
But perhaps not as clever as you think you are?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Nope I kidnapped him. Maggie helped me lock him up in his cage ? Was a joint effort ?


I feel like @Pistachio's Pamperer perhaps have had a hand in that too... ?


----------



## CarolM

Ok. Thank goodness I have caught up to myself. I can go to sleep now. My eyes are half closed anyway, so I am halfway there already.

So nighty night. Until some time tomorrow, when I can keep my eyes open again.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Underwater paleontology, too.
> I have a lot of fossils from Florida's beaches and rivers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> And landed in Morocco?


Well, actually, yes. 
Many Moroccans believe that The Garden Of Eden was in Morocco.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> You're still not getting the Spork back.


That’s okay.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Did you sterilize it?


Of course she sterilized it. @Lokkje is a microbiologist (as well as a doc). 
Just don't ask what she sterilized it with...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Tidgy however is that smart.
> I’m surprised we didn’t see her at the World Chess Championship in London a couple of years ago
> View attachment 305427


She was there. 
Having lost in the semi final, she was on commentary. 
I actually played Carlsen on line. 
And lost. 
But my friend Gary Kasparov said I'd done well and he couldn't have done any better. 
Which was nice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Aha! That was only 9! 4 and 9 are the same!
> So type a tenth and touch a tortie's toe for your trophy!


See... I'm not the only English police around here.  ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> but why would you even WANT to find Monterey Jack ? So many local cheeses there....and of course French cheeses right across the border. I lived there for about five years....i don't think i ever had US-made cheese During that timeframe. But Wensleydale ! Yes!


Because you can't find a decent taco in the UK if your life depended on it. And it's easier to get taco seasoning through customs than cheese.

Proper tacos include Monterey Jack.


----------



## Lokkje

Blackdog1714 said:


> My all time favorite is Brick cheese. Don’t ask for it south of the mason-Dixie line as you will get an odd look similar to the one you get for asking for pop


What do they call brick cheese?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do, you know
> I've been inside half a dozen times


I think it's an interesting question of who actually built them.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra 5G. Or something like that. I haven't activated it yet. New operating system for me. So I want to make sure I'm going to be able to retrieve or copy somewhere else what's on my old phone first.


After you’ve used it for a while please tell me what you think. I’ve never been a huge fan of my iPhone and this constant frustration with the AutoCorrect is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Always be humble and kind. And there’s some sort a song about that, right? I will never post anything cantankerous again on the forum.


Don't you dare stop now...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> And it's only the 5th of September! ?
> 
> Remember, remember, the fifth of September... ?


Somehow that reminds me of the ides of march...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Oh thank God. I was starting to hate myself. I actually told Chubbs that I wanted him to help me get out of the mission.


You called @Chubbs the tegu for rescue...? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> My dear I am the doctor.


No you're not. 
You are a doctor.
I have a couple of those qualifications and I think it's best I don't treat people.
Once, on a flight to Saudi. Arabia, someone had a heart attack on the plane and the stewardess cried out the famous, " Is there a doctor on the plane?" 
My mate said, "Adam's a doctor." 
Great. 
Luckily, there was an actual Human sort of doctor there, so I was saved from killing someone. 
Though I do have basic medical training from The Boy Scouts and a supermarket chain.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> aaaagh. Ok. I tried. But posting BAD photos was a hard mission. Easily skunked out.


@Maro2Bear I can only imagine... Asking you to post bad pictures is like asking me to post bad poetry. Although your pictures are FAR better than my poetry. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> After you’ve used it for a while please tell me what you think. I’ve never been a huge fan of my iPhone and this constant frustration with the AutoCorrect is getting on my nerves.


I like LG the best. I had a k8 v. It was fun because I had a shortcut to the CDR on my home screen. Now I have a Moto e6. So far I've not been able to figure out how to do the shortcut. I like it too but not as much as LG. Both are android.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Proper cheese in the U.S.? You should have seen what it took to track down Monterey Jack in the UK!


I'm not surprised. 
Monterey Jack is a bit dull and a bit too sweet. 
Can't get it in Morocco. 
Nor most other cheeses.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They do, you know
> I've been inside half a dozen times


Looking for those ancient Egyptian dinosaur mummies?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You called @Chubbs the tegu for rescue...? ?


Oh my garsh...well...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hummm you mentioned “new phone” twice. And the word “phone” four times. Do we have an agent? I know you had a mission but making me wonder if you have another ?


No one gets two Missions. 
When you're Terminated, you're done.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> You called @Chubbs the tegu for rescue...? ?


That’s what I thought! Chubbs would be more likely to push you off a cliff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Very understandable to forget in this room. There are reams and reams of pages to go through. It is interesting but can be quite tiring.


Ha! 
Yes.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well everyone I’m back from fishing early. We actually didn’t get to go at all, the kids were disappointed. We discovered a gas leak in the car and had to head home. Oh well, the girls decided we’re just going to watch a movie and eat ice cream. Hopefully we’ll be able to go next week when the car’s fixed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I'm sure it wasn't hard to catch. Did you feel like you were in the movie "The Birds"...


No. 
The seagull bit the captain when he unhooked it and he was very cruel to me. 
The seagull bled. 
The captain bled. 
I caught a deep sea baby whiting whose eyes popped out cos I brought it up too quickly. 
I never went fishing again.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She was there.
> Having lost in the semi final, she was on commentary.
> I actually played Carlsen on line.
> And lost.
> But my friend Gary Kasparov said I'd done well and he couldn't have done any better.
> Which was nice.


Poor Tidgy ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Underwater paleontology, too.
> I hav





Lokkje said:


> After you’ve used it for a while please tell me what you think. I’ve never been a huge fan of my iPhone and this constant frustration with the AutoCorrect is getting on my nerves.


Absolutely. The camera on my new phone is supposed to be fantastic! ? 

I'm ready to kill my kindle, on the other hand. It's autocorrect SUCKS!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Absolutely. The camera on my new phone is supposed to be fantastic! ?
> 
> I'm ready to kill my kindle, on the other hand. It's autocorrect SUCKS!


The joys of autocorrect


----------



## Cathie G

W


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well everyone I’m back from fishing early. We actually didn’t get to go at all, the kids were disappointed. We discovered a gas leak in the car and had to head home. Oh well, the girls decided we’re just going to watch a movie and eat ice cream. Hopefully we’ll be able to go next week when the car’s fixed.


I'll be hoping for a simple fix for you.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I used to go fishing often with my grandfather, the only times he ever talked about his life. 
Adored it, we spent hours and hours by the river, but never caught anything. 
Which wasn't the point, despite my stupid parent buying me a new rod, reel, lines and bait etc. Not interested.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you're not.
> You are a doctor.


Can't @Lokkje be OUR doctor? ?
She had so much fun with a spork... Imagine what she could do with a sonic screwdriver! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> What do they call brick cheese?


*Brick cheese* is a cheese from Wisconsin, U.S.,[1] made in brick-shaped form. The color ranges from pale yellow to white, and the cheese has a sweet and mild flavor when young, and matures into a strong, ripe cheese with age. It is a medium-soft cheese.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> W
> 
> I'll be hoping for a simple fix for you.?


Thank you, me too.? Thankfully it was a tiny leak, so you’d just here a soft drip drip every so often. Then again, I’m not an expert on cars. The actual problem could be much worse but let’s think positive. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Can't @Lokkje be OUR doctor? ?
> She had so much fun with a spork... Imagine what she could do with a sonic screwdriver! ?


? That would not be good.... ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> I feel like @Pistachio's Pamperer perhaps have had a hand in that too... ?


I wouldn’t have given him back. Muhaha!
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Absolutely. The camera on my new phone is supposed to be fantastic! ?
> 
> I'm ready to kill my kindle, on the other hand. It's autocorrect SUCKS!


The only thing I don't like about the galaxy is... I won't do a phone that won't allow me to do a micro SD. I wound up finding my contacts because I text a lot. I'm starting to love google because I've found photos I thought I lost also. Come to find out my stuff ? is there and I really didn't back it all up. It's out in a cloud Somehow.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The joys of autocorrect


I feel like I'm having to "teach" it every other word. Basic stuff. Like plurals. It's not like I expect autocorrect to have epidemiological terminology built in. Or taxonomic nomenclature. I just want it to stop second guessing my word choices and stop changing ON to IN, and OF to IF. 

Okay, I'll get off my soapbox. Until the next time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I suspect that Jaizei's mission is to take over Rays mission.


So, you calling that?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> I feel like I'm having to "teach" it every other word. Basic stuff. Like plurals. It's not like I expect autocorrect to have epidemiological terminology built in. Or taxonomic nomenclature. I just want it to stop second guessing my word choices and stop changing ON to IN, and OF to IF.
> 
> Okay, I'll get off my soapbox. Until the next time.


That happens to me too! Even when I spell a word incorrectly, then it “fixes” it to a word that I did not want to write.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> but why would you even WANT to find Monterey Jack ? So many local cheeses there....and of course French cheeses right across the border. I lived there for about five years....i don't think i ever had US-made cheese During that timeframe. But Wensleydale ! Yes!
> 
> ➡ *Wensleydale* is a style of cheese originally produced in Wensleydale, North Yorkshire, England, but now mostly made in large commercial creameries throughout the UK. The term "Yorkshire Wensleydale" can only be used for cheese that is made in Wensleydale.
> 
> ➡➡ The flavour of Wensleydale is suited to combination with sweeter produce, such as fruit. A popular combination available in many restaurants and delicatessens is Wensleydale containing cranberries.
> 
> In Yorkshire, apple pie may be accompanied by white Wensleydale, giving rise to the saying 'an apple pie without the cheese is like a kiss without the squeeze'.
> 
> In Yorkshire and North East England it is often eaten with fruit cake or Christmas cake
> 
> ps - Ive seen Wensleydale in US SAM’S Clubs.... it’s worth it!


Several Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> According to Alexander the Great?


Not in this instance.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyone know what sort of tort this is. One of the care workers who visit my uncle has said her sister found it wondering down street. Anyone got any ideas on identification?
> 
> View attachment 305411


It's a water turtle, probably a red ear slider. Water turtles can't swallow food unless they are under water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Always be humble and kind. And there’s some sort a song about that, right? I will never post anything cantankerous again on the forum.


Well, there's no need to go that far.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, there's no need to go that far.


I agree, I don’t think that’s possible for Lokkje ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Oh thank God. I was starting to hate myself. I actually told Chubbs that I wanted him to help me get out of the mission.


You were brilliant, sir.  
No offense taken. 
Though I think you'll find point scoring rather difficult for the next five years.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> It didn't take you long to catch up ? appears you've been lurking in the dark.


Lurking is cool!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> It's a water turtle, probably a red ear slider. Water turtles can't swallow food unless they are under water.


@Yvonne G With the markings on the carapace, I was wondering if it might be a wood turtle. 
@Mystic_Queen Post the picture in the water turtles thread and ask for an identification on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> aaaagh. Ok. I tried. But posting BAD photos was a hard mission. Easily skunked out.


I really had the best time with your efforts.
I can imagine that it wasn't easy. 
Thank you for playing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What. What happens?


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 305436


Awesome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh well then. Everybody out. I haven't been able to take a decent bath for years due to restrictions. So I am going to be a long time.


I haven't bathed for years either. 
Just in case we get water restrictions.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No you're not.
> You are a doctor.
> I have a couple of those qualifications and I think it's best I don't treat people.
> Once, on a flight to Saudi. Arabia, someone had a heart attack on the plane and the stewardess cried out the famous, " Is there a doctor on the plane?"
> My mate said, "Adam's a doctor."
> Great.
> Luckily, there was an actual Human sort of doctor there, so I was saved from killing someone.
> Though I do have basic medical training from The Boy Scouts and a supermarket chain.


It is much more demanding to be a PhD than an MD.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, there's no need to go that far.


Innoway there is. I have not been feeling very pleasant mentally of late and I’m thinking about taking a bit of a break. It was very hard losing Jilly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> What is it like?


Breathtaking. 
And not Cold at all. Cool. Dark in bits, but usually they put the lights on for you. 
The scale is kind of weird, the angles look funny. There are obviously bits hidden. 
One of my favourite things.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Mystic_Queen Need pictures of the head and maybe the feet.


water turtle


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> All the food talk, and the ads I get make it very tempting to order a cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40
> 
> 
> Three Brothers Bakery ships its Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40 nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goldbelly.com


I call jaizei's mission to find obscure recipes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Thank you. I don’t want it anymore. I don’t like evil and it made me evil. I just got excited over winning something.


Evil is subjective. 
It actually probably doesn't actually exist. 
Though subjective evil is interesting and often understandable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> My all time favorite is Brick cheese. Don’t ask for it south of the mason-Dixie line as you will get an odd look similar to the one you get for asking for pop


That one I don't know.
Hmmm. 
I'm not south of you liney thing, but am very curious.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I agree, I don’t think that’s possible for Lokkje ?


I know. She was really good at it.? I was laughing my head off ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> water turtle


Thanks Yvonne. I’ve asked for a message to be past on to Ellie to get me more pics so I can get proper identification


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Because you can't find a decent taco in the UK if your life depended on it. And it's easier to get taco seasoning through customs than cheese.
> 
> Proper tacos include Monterey Jack.


I make pretty awesome tacos. 
Without Monterey Jack.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> It is much more demanding to be a PhD than an MD.


Yea some people call them a post hole digger. That just shows how dumb dumbbells really are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I think it's an interesting question of who actually built them.


The Egyptians; funnily enough. 
It's amazing what one can accomplish with generations of forced slave labour.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Looking for those ancient Egyptian dinosaur mummies?


Dinosaurs are not really my thing since I was about 14. 
That's not true, still love 'em. 
Birds are dinosaurs, and there are lots of those in the Egyptian tombs.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> *Brick cheese* is a cheese from Wisconsin, U.S.,[1] made in brick-shaped form. The color ranges from pale yellow to white, and the cheese has a sweet and mild flavor when young, and matures into a strong, ripe cheese with age. It is a medium-soft cheese.


And what about Amish cheesy made right here in Ohio? It's halfway decent. Of all the cheese that I buy though my favorite is Kroger's. The cheddar is dry and doesn't taste like american cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s what I thought! Chubbs would be more likely to push you off a cliff.


Points for any Agent pushing another Agent off a cliff. 
Actually, no. 
That's a bit naughty, even by my standards. 
-2 if anyone does that .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Can't @Lokkje be OUR doctor? ?
> She had so much fun with a spork... Imagine what she could do with a sonic screwdriver! ?


I shudder to think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> *Brick cheese* is a cheese from Wisconsin, U.S.,[1] made in brick-shaped form. The color ranges from pale yellow to white, and the cheese has a sweet and mild flavor when young, and matures into a strong, ripe cheese with age. It is a medium-soft cheese.


Yum!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's a water turtle, probably a red ear slider. Water turtles can't swallow food unless they are under water.


You're so good. 
Points. 
We are still about helping people here in the Cold Dark Room. 
So, thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Awesome.


That's the way to score points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Notice it is actually Tidgy.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Egyptians; funnily enough.
> It's amazing what one can accomplish with generations of forced slave labour.


Yea the dummys sat on their butt and expect the help to not put in their 2 cents.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Yea some people call them a post hole digger. That just shows how dumb dumbbells really are.


I prefer piled higher deeper in reference to ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> It is much more demanding to be a PhD than an MD.


No it isn't. 
One of mine was easy as pie and the other they just threw at me cos they liked me. 
Almost meaningless.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> And what about Amish cheesy made right here in Ohio? It's halfway decent. Of all the cheese that I buy though my favorite is Kroger's. The cheddar is dry and doesn't taste like american cheese.


OMG I forgot about that! Hartville had a market that stocked it always!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I forgot about that! Hartville had a market that stocked it always!


Yes and my county has a lot of Amish. We can buy fresh eggs and stuff straight from them or local farmers markets.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Innoway there is. I have not been feeling very pleasant mentally of late and I’m thinking about taking a bit of a break. It was very hard losing Jilly.


I got that. 
I had hoped that we could take your mind off it a little and have some fun. 
i'm sorry if my little gamble backfired but I have adored your contributions and consider you a new friend. 
I hope we can become proper friends in time. 
Whatever you decide, You have my full support and i will do whatever I can to make you aware that it is pretty obvious that you are loved here in the Cold Dark Room by many. 
Lots of Roommates are here for you if you need us. 
You're great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I call jaizei's mission to find obscure recipes.


-10.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got that.
> I had hoped that we could take your mind off it a little and have some fun.
> i'm sorry if my little gamble backfired but I have adored your contributions and consider you a new friend.
> I hope we can become proper friends in time.
> Whatever you decide, You have my full support and i will do whatever I can to make you aware that it is pretty obvious that you are loved here in the Cold Dark Room by many.
> Lots of Roommates are here for you if you need us.
> You're great.


Amen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, i have finally caught up. 
6 down, 17 to go. 
Don't ask.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for any Agent pushing another Agent off a cliff.
> Actually, no.
> That's a bit naughty, even by my standards.
> -2 if anyone does that .


Sigh. As you wish.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.


Nutz!


----------



## jaizei

Pastel Tortie said:


> Because you can't find a decent taco in the UK if your life depended on it. And it's easier to get taco seasoning through customs than cheese.



If life doesnt work out for me here, driving a taco truck around Eastern Europe is my plan b.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lokkje said:


> After you’ve used it for a while please tell me what you think. I’ve never been a huge fan of my iPhone and this constant frustration with the AutoCorrect is getting on my nerves.


I've never used an iPhone, but you should be able to turn autocorrect off. At least you can in Android.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> If life doesnt work out for me here, driving a taco truck around Eastern Europe is my plan b.


Eastern Europe is actually a pretty good plan A.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Tehehehe. I wouldn’t have clocked in if the word phone wasn’t mentioned 4 times lol


This is just a suggestion from something I read and tried on a tortoise with a uri. This was years ago. I read that one reason wild tortoises with a uri don't survive is because they can't smell food so they don't look for it. Along with everything else everyone has told you... you might try non-invasive handfeeding technics. Long leafy greens to keep your fingers out of the way. And it's less stressful than placing them everytime close to the food tile. My tortoise still throws a little fit if I try to make him eat. He wants to do what he wants to do when he wants to do it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Darn it. Heather is good.


I ain't got caught yet either as far as I can tell.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Can I have your spork?


Not very likely. 
Gold medal to Wooden Spork?
Hmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1
> I'll give it.
> Linda's Mission @JoesMum was to post places or scenes to which she hasn't actually been.
> Shame it's ended so early as one or two she posted were hilarious.


Did anyone notice the South American rain forest in Devon?
Ha de ha.


----------



## Blackdog1714

KarenSoCal said:


> I've never used an iPhone, but you should be able to turn autocorrect off. At least you can in Android.


Settings then keyboard and swipe for on/off


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Innoway there is. I have not been feeling very pleasant mentally of late and I’m thinking about taking a bit of a break. It was very hard losing Jilly.


Breaks are necessary.. when something ignites your passion again, you’ll be healed.. always sad at the loss.. but ok with it. Time is necessary in any endeavor. And anything worth doing is done right. Good luck . “I know that you already know this, but it never hurts to be reassured”


----------



## EllieMay

Platitudinous and monotonous at best!


----------



## Blackdog1714

P


EllieMay said:


> Platitudinous and monotonous at best!
> View attachment 305441


possibly intractable?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> P
> 
> possibly intractable?


Everyone seems to be asleep. 
Some are dead Agents.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone seems to be asleep.
> Some are dead Agents.


Dead, or mostly dead?
Some of us are sleepwalking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sleep is for Tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually a quote from Doctor Who; The Talons of Weng Chiang.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
Nos da, Agents and Roommates.
The game continues.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually a quote from Doctor Who; The Talons of Weng Chiang.


I've seen all of the episodes (I think) where the Doctor was played by Christopher Eccleston and by David Tennant. Unfortunately, not too much on either side of that. 

I used to have dreams where I was getting chased a lot. Fortunately never by weeping angels. Made me think twice about putting up statuary, though!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I forget.
> Please tell me what you are calling.



I forgot ? ??? ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> @Ray--Opo The next time you decide to bake with cheese....
> 
> View attachment 305429



?????????
YYYUUUUUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!
I want this sooooo badly!!!!!
I can’t have cheese for another month or so. (Dam gallstones.) when I am better I plan on making this dish and topping it with more cheeeeesseee and M&Ms !!!!!!
Oooooooo!!!!! That looks so friggin good!!!
Please excuse my French...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My doctor is not very confident as to my continued survival.
> Having said that, my doctor is an idiot and i should have been dead eight years ago.
> I don't believe I'm dead, yet.
> Though it's difficult to tell.



well... after seeing this note I must honestell you my good man.....
You better not die or....we will kill you!!!
And that doctor of yours is going to come face to face with our Dark Spork Lord and get sporked!!!! And we shall have Tidgy bite him on the big toe if he crosses you again....my lord. ?
I am sorry doctors have no filter for bad banter....
I must cheer you up ....?
Here....have some cheese!


Tidgy's Dad said:


> My doctor is not very confident as to my continued survival.
> Having said that, my doctor is an idiot and i should have been dead eight years ago.
> I don't believe I'm dead, yet.
> Though it's difficult to tell.



Well.... you tell your doctor from us here in this cold dark room... he can go to....
He is not welcome in our world. Only optimism and willingness is allowed.
I must cheer you up oh powerful dark lord.
Here..... have some cheese!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> If life doesnt work out for me here, driving a taco truck around Eastern Europe is my plan b.


I call jaizei's mission to actually post something on this thread!


----------



## KarenSoCal

jaizei said:


> If life doesnt work out for me here, driving a taco truck around Eastern Europe is my plan b.


Call it Tasty Taco Truck...toot toot!


----------



## JoesMum

Lokkje said:


> Just starting with “I made puff pastry” is amazing. “I buy puff pastry in the refrigerated section of the store” is more my speed.


Michelin starred Chef Raymond Blanc on yv a couple of years ago advised people to buy puff pastry for use at home. He said it was too much to make from scratch unless you were a chef in a restaurant


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> but why would you even WANT to find Monterey Jack ? So many local cheeses there....and of course French cheeses right across the border. I lived there for about five years....i don't think i ever had US-made cheese During that timeframe. But Wensleydale ! Yes!
> 
> ➡ *Wensleydale* is a style of cheese originally produced in Wensleydale, North Yorkshire, England, but now mostly made in large commercial creameries throughout the UK. The term "Yorkshire Wensleydale" can only be used for cheese that is made in Wensleydale.
> 
> ➡➡ The flavour of Wensleydale is suited to combination with sweeter produce, such as fruit. A popular combination available in many restaurants and delicatessens is Wensleydale containing cranberries.
> 
> In Yorkshire, apple pie may be accompanied by white Wensleydale, giving rise to the saying 'an apple pie without the cheese is like a kiss without the squeeze'.
> 
> In Yorkshire and North East England it is often eaten with fruit cake or Christmas cake
> 
> ps - Ive seen Wensleydale in US SAM’S Clubs.... it’s worth it!


You can tell you spent time in Yorkshire 

Wensleydale also makes good company with Welsh Cakes (griddle scones like these I made to my Mum’s recipe)


Mum says it should probably be Caerphilly, but she prefers Wensleydale with them too


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1
> I'll give it.
> Linda's Mission @JoesMum was to post places or scenes to which she hasn't actually been.
> Shame it's ended so early as one or two she posted were hilarious.


I was particularly fond on the initial observation by @CarolM that one of my photos looked like it should have Tarzan in it. One was taken in misty Torquay and the other was Chilean cloud forest ?

My holiday postcards were mine otherwise. I really did see evidence of Beavers... trees including this one


and Kingfishers and Dippers.

And I did bake those Welsh Cakes too.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Because you can't find a decent taco in the UK if your life depended on it. And it's easier to get taco seasoning through customs than cheese.
> 
> Proper tacos include Monterey Jack.


It’s widely available in supermarkets now.


----------



## JoesMum

Lokkje said:


> After you’ve used it for a while please tell me what you think. I’ve never been a huge fan of my iPhone and this constant frustration with the AutoCorrect is getting on my nerves.


You can turn autocorrect off on the iphone @Lokkje 
Settings > General > Keyboards

This is how mine is set up. It flags what it thinks is bad spelling and suggests alternatives but doesn’t change it unless I say so


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Can't @Lokkje be OUR doctor? ?
> She had so much fun with a spork... Imagine what she could do with a sonic screwdriver! ?


THE doctor is Doctor Who. ( as per Adam’s exterminate gif)


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends. Happy Sunday. It’s a holiday here tomorrow so I’m still Happy;-)


Although Cinder definitely doesn’t appear to be....yet;-)


----------



## Amron

Good afternoon everybody. Long time no see. Just chilling watching the torts have lunch doing nothing in particular. How is your day?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends. Happy Sunday. It’s a holiday here tomorrow so I’m still Happy;-)
> View attachment 305466
> 
> Although Cinder definitely doesn’t appear to be....yet;-)


Awwww she is just the cutest bless her


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I call jaizei's mission to find obscure recipes.



As tho I need a mission to post about food


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Eastern Europe is actually a pretty good plan A.



Prob too much winter for me too live there year round


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> It’s widely available in supermarkets now.


@JoesMum I did eventually find Monterey Jack in a Costco when I was in the UK. 

In the UK, it's Indian food that fills the niche that in (parts of) the U.S. is filled by Mexican food. But when you live in a foreign country and you really want comfort food... ? Margaritas can be found in the UK, but you have to look for them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> As tho I need a mission to post about food


Is that a kiwi, or are you just happy to see us?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> THE doctor is Doctor Who. ( as per Adam’s exterminate gif)


Yes, but the Doctor changes forms periodically. Can't completely rule it out... ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Notice it is actually Tidgy.


Noted. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends. Happy Sunday. It’s a holiday here tomorrow so I’m still Happy;-)
> View attachment 305466
> 
> Although Cinder definitely doesn’t appear to be....yet;-)


Cinder’s adorable, and I am excited for a holiday tomorrow. ?


----------



## jaizei

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that a kiwi, or are you just happy to see us?



Kiwis are my spirit fruit


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wonderful start to our Sunday. Clear blue skies, a few puffy white clouds, bright sunshine. Taking a break from kayaking & will enjoy the day. Gardening, maybe make a bit of a backyard fire & get some fresh pine scent in the air.

Sadly, Autumn & Winter are on the horizon and our overnight temps routinely drop below 70F now. In fact early this morning, it was below 60. More importantly, even our Sully’s nighttime box temps dropped below 80. Time to tweak the thermostat up a bit.

Nightbox Temps Dipping Below 80


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I spent today in the garden. I cleaned out the bird nest boxes ready for the winter. The bluetit camera box had a nest that was never finished. The great tit box had two dead chicks that were clearly only a day or two from fledging when they died 

A scientist at the University of Sussex has asked for nests to be sent to her as she is studying the impact of pesticides on nesting birds, so both have been packed up and are ready to post.

The last box I cleaned was the sparrow box. No nest, but a lot of poop. Something has been sleeping in there. I have moved one of my trail cameras to watch it so I can find out what!


After that I cut the grass and did some work on the pond. Some of the plants needed bigger baskets. It’s a mucky job so I needed a shower afterwards. 


I’m feeling mostly very pleased with the pond now. Unfortunately some blanketweed got in, so I am trying to eradicate that ... I suspect manage is all I will achieve from what I have read though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> well... after seeing this note I must honestell you my good man.....
> You better not die or....we will kill you!!!
> And that doctor of yours is going to come face to face with our Dark Spork Lord and get sporked!!!! And we shall have Tidgy bite him on the big toe if he crosses you again....my lord. ?
> I am sorry doctors have no filter for bad banter....
> I must cheer you up ....?
> Here....have some cheese!
> 
> 
> Well.... you tell your doctor from us here in this cold dark room... he can go to....
> He is not welcome in our world. Only optimism and willingness is allowed.
> I must cheer you up oh powerful dark lord.
> Here..... have some cheese!!!!


Ta. 
Life's Good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I call jaizei's mission to actually post something on this thread!


Really?
-10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> You can tell you spent time in Yorkshire
> 
> Wensleydale also makes good company with Welsh Cakes (griddle scones like these I made to my Mum’s recipe)
> 
> Mum says it should probably be Caerphilly, but she prefers Wensleydale with them too


Yummy. 
Yummy.
And Yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everybody. Long time no see. Just chilling watching the torts have lunch doing nothing in particular. How is your day?


Mmm. 
Cheshire. 
Yum. 
Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mmm.
> Cheshire.
> Yum.
> Fancy a coffee?


Love one. I haven't changed my area I am now in Lancashire. Oops


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Active Agents and Dead Ducks. 
Today is Fight Procrastination Day. 
I don't like fighting, so I'm giving this one a miss.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Love one. I haven't changed my area I am now in Lancashire. Oops


Not a problem. 
Sugar?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not a problem.
> Sugar?


No thanks just milk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> No thanks just milk


One lump or two?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One lump or two?


Does milk come in lumps?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Does milk come in lumps?


It does here 
No fridge, you see. 
Though it's pretty Cold. 
How civilized is this? 
Your health! ,


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> Does milk come in lumps?


It depends on how long it’s been in the fridge. Lumpy milk is seen pretty regularly in student and office fridges ?


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> It depends on how long it’s been in the fridge. Lumpy milk is seen pretty regularly in student and office fridges ?


I suppose the CDR could be classed as one of those establishments.?? I will have mine black


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good afternoon all! Its a great sunday when it feels like a saturday


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It does here
> No fridge, you see.
> Though it's pretty Cold.
> How civilized is this?
> Your health! ,


Thank you very civilised


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I spent today in the garden. I cleaned out the bird nest boxes ready for the winter. The bluetit camera box had a nest that was never finished. The great tit box had two dead chicks that were clearly only a day or two from fledging when they died
> 
> A scientist at the University of Sussex has asked for nests to be sent to her as she is studying the impact of pesticides on nesting birds, so both have been packed up and are ready to post.
> 
> The last box I cleaned was the sparrow box. No nest, but a lot of poop. Something has been sleeping in there. I have moved one of my trail cameras to watch it so I can find out what!
> View attachment 305481
> 
> After that I cut the grass and did some work on the pond. Some of the plants needed bigger baskets. It’s a mucky job so I needed a shower afterwards.
> View attachment 305482
> 
> I’m feeling mostly very pleased with the pond now. Unfortunately some blanketweed got in, so I am trying to eradicate that ... I suspect manage is all I will achieve from what I have read though


I have always just grabbed it out by the handfulls. Eventually, with constant attention, it stops coming back. This made me think it was a seasonal thing, as I pulled it out in the spring and as summer rolled around it was gone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Really?
> -10.


Fooey!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One lump or two?


Milk comes in lumps now? Who'da'thunk!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I spent today in the garden. I cleaned out the bird nest boxes ready for the winter. The bluetit camera box had a nest that was never finished. The great tit box had two dead chicks that were clearly only a day or two from fledging when they died
> 
> A scientist at the University of Sussex has asked for nests to be sent to her as she is studying the impact of pesticides on nesting birds, so both have been packed up and are ready to post.
> 
> The last box I cleaned was the sparrow box. No nest, but a lot of poop. Something has been sleeping in there. I have moved one of my trail cameras to watch it so I can find out what!
> View attachment 305481
> 
> After that I cut the grass and did some work on the pond. Some of the plants needed bigger baskets. It’s a mucky job so I needed a shower afterwards.
> View attachment 305482
> 
> I’m feeling mostly very pleased with the pond now. Unfortunately some blanketweed got in, so I am trying to eradicate that ... I suspect manage is all I will achieve from what I have read though


I love how your pond has turned out. Arrow got my birthday present to myself in the form of 2 live plants so far in his tank. I decided to take the plunge. I knew I shouldn't have visited that pet shop Friday.?


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> Does milk come in lumps?


Yes when it's cottage cheese.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Of course she sterilized it. @Lokkje is a microbiologist (as well as a doc).
> Just don't ask what she sterilized it with...


Oh my word. I didn't and I had an extra long bath. ?


----------



## CarolM

Oh my word, this is just soooooooo adorable. I had to share. Especially since I think @Cathie G will quite enjoy the fish and the bunny rabbits of course.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> See... I'm not the only English police around here.  ?


Nope that was the maths police. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> After you’ve used it for a while please tell me what you think. I’ve never been a huge fan of my iPhone and this constant frustration with the AutoCorrect is getting on my nerves.


Oh so that was real?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You called @Chubbs the tegu for rescue...? ?


I call your Dark Lords given mission to make comments with a question and to use the @name in the question as well as to use the thinking emoji. Yes I am starting early.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one gets two Missions.
> When you're Terminated, you're done.


Thank goodness.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well everyone I’m back from fishing early. We actually didn’t get to go at all, the kids were disappointed. We discovered a gas leak in the car and had to head home. Oh well, the girls decided we’re just going to watch a movie and eat ice cream. Hopefully we’ll be able to go next week when the car’s fixed.


Oh bad luck. I hope the car gets fixed so you are able to go.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, you calling that?


I was all set to say yes, but then had second thoughts. I need to think about it for a while.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That happens to me too! Even when I spell a word incorrectly, then it “fixes” it to a word that I did not want to write.


All you need to do is to take predictive text off in your settings. Then you won't have that problem. Very simple really.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Several Points.


I thought cheese wasn't earning points this month?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Innoway there is. I have not been feeling very pleasant mentally of late and I’m thinking about taking a bit of a break. It was very hard losing Jilly.


Oh I am so sorry that you are struggling. But I am sure that Jilly wouldn't want you to feel like that. She would want you to be happy and not so sad. Big electronic hugs.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea some people call them a post hole digger. That just shows how dumb dumbbells really are.


I cannot figure out your mission yet, but I will. Don't worry. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I suppose the CDR could be classed as one of those establishments.?? I will have mine black


Fine. 
That's £36.27, please.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dinosaurs are not really my thing since I was about 14.
> That's not true, still love 'em.
> Birds are dinosaurs, and there are lots of those in the Egyptian tombs.


Wow are there lots of those in the tombs?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand that it is pretty difficult to get proper cheese in the USA.
> Just ask @jaizei
> Though I do understand that the Wisconsin Cheeseheads have one or two worth a nibble.
> See if you can find a nice Camembert.
> Don't go for cheap or expensive, somew


I found it at the local grocery here. The pule chess that @Lokkje suggested. Now I understand that if someone else buys it that would be better. It says it is rare and the most expensive cheese. I found a couple of cheese shops here that says it's available. But as rare that they claim it to be. Makes you wonder if it's a knockoff. I will call and check price.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> And what about Amish cheesy made right here in Ohio? It's halfway decent. Of all the cheese that I buy though my favorite is Kroger's. The cheddar is dry and doesn't taste like american cheese.


Ok. Your Dark Lords given mission is to have one word where you either add one letter to a word or leave one out or change one to a different one.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Now I'm curious to see if Kroger's carries it.?


I am sure they do.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i wannnnnaaaaa seeeee!!!!! ?


I have been taking pics as we go. It is a plastic storage unit. I have the building skills to build anything I want. But with my physical condition I took the easy way.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> All you need to do is to take predictive text off in your settings. Then you won't have that problem. Very simple really.


I will definitely do that, thanks.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good afternoon all! Its a great sunday when it feels like a saturday


Good afternoon, the weekend is going by too fast.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, i have finally caught up.
> 6 down, 17 to go.
> Don't ask.


Wait! WHAT!!!!!?????????‍???‍???‍???‍???‍???‍

My brain is starting to hurt from all this thinking. It is not used to it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Glazed figs with a little bit of blue cheese and crackers


I will try, blue cheese is my favorite. Do you think there are glazed figs at the grocery?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I call your Dark Lords given mission to make comments with a question and to use the @name in the question as well as to use the thinking emoji. Yes I am starting early.


Make comments with a question. -10
Using the thinking emoji -10. 
Alerting members is correct. +1.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> @Ray--Opo The next time you decide to bake with cheese....
> 
> !
> View attachment 305429


Wow that looks wonderful !


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I've never used an iPhone, but you should be able to turn autocorrect off. At least you can in Android.


That's what I said. And I call your Dark Lords given mission to come and visit / make a comment in the CDR at least once a day.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make comments with a question. -10
> Using the thinking emoji -10.
> Alerting members is correct. +1.


Sorry Carol. ? Well one more down, 16 to go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Anne. @Pastel Tortie 
Your Mission Is Terminated.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I ain't got caught yet either as far as I can tell.


Yes, but I am still figuring you out. I thought I had Heather at least twice.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Good afternoon, the weekend is going by too fast.


Yeah.. there is no such thing as a long weekend


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Platitudinous and monotonous at best!
> View attachment 305441


I give up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I thought cheese wasn't earning points this month?


It might be again now that Ray's Mission has finished. 
-1.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sleep is for Tortoises.


Well in that case, I am a tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wow are there lots of those in the tombs?


Birds, some. Non-avian dinosaurs, no.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

@Tidgy's Dad does Chubbs have a mission now?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok. Your Dark Lords given mission is to have one word where you either add one letter to a word or leave one out or change one to a different one.


-10


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I call jaizei's mission to actually post something on this thread!


Thats mine for @KarenSoCal ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10


Dammit. !!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That's what I said. And I call your Dark Lords given mission to come and visit / make a comment in the CDR at least once a day.


-10.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was particularly fond on the initial observation by @CarolM that one of my photos looked like it should have Tarzan in it. One was taken in misty Torquay and the other was Chilean cloud forest ?
> 
> My holiday postcards were mine otherwise. I really did see evidence of Beavers... trees including this one
> View attachment 305460
> 
> and Kingfishers and Dippers.
> 
> And I did bake those Welsh Cakes too.


Well done.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry Carol. ? Well one more down, 16 to go.


Yup.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everybody. Long time no see. Just chilling watching the torts have lunch doing nothing in particular. How is your day?
> 
> View attachment 305467


Well hello there.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Anne. @Pastel Tortie
> Your Mission Is Terminated.
> View attachment 305504


Whoohoo! I'm off the hook! I really didn't want to have to keep that up all month! ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I give up


Yeah right... go ahead and post us another loooong animal video why don’t ya!!!! LMAO


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad does Chubbs have a mission now?


Yup.
-1


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I spent today in the garden. I cleaned out the bird nest boxes ready for the winter. The bluetit camera box had a nest that was never finished. The great tit box had two dead chicks that were clearly only a day or two from fledging when they died
> 
> A scientist at the University of Sussex has asked for nests to be sent to her as she is studying the impact of pesticides on nesting birds, so both have been packed up and are ready to post.
> 
> The last box I cleaned was the sparrow box. No nest, but a lot of poop. Something has been sleeping in there. I have moved one of my trail cameras to watch it so I can find out what!
> View attachment 305481
> 
> After that I cut the grass and did some work on the pond. Some of the plants needed bigger baskets. It’s a mucky job so I needed a shower afterwards.
> View attachment 305482
> 
> I’m feeling mostly very pleased with the pond now. Unfortunately some blanketweed got in, so I am trying to eradicate that ... I suspect manage is all I will achieve from what I have read though


Well done. I spent today finishing my bottle wall and mowing the lawn as well. I am now broken. I will take a photo once it is totally complete. As I still need to clean the bottles.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> -1


Darn ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Fooey!


At least you are guessing. I like it that you do.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I give up


Maybe you should start asking for recommendations for movies to watch.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I will try, blue cheese is my favorite. Do you think there are glazed figs at the grocery?


Not sure what your grocery stores carry. But we can get it in our grocery stores if we look.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wth.. ive missed a lot since ive been gone. What are these missions you speak of?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wth.. ive missed a lot since ive been gone. What are these missions you speak of?


You would know if Adam gave you a mission. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Make comments with a question. -10
> Using the thinking emoji -10.
> Alerting members is correct. +1.


That +1 is not worth the - 20 I received.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That +1 is not worth the - 20 I received.


Correct.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry Carol. ? Well one more down, 16 to go.


Sjoe. Way too many. And even though I am knocking agents out, I am beating all of you from the back. ?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yes, but I am still figuring you out. I thought I had Heather at least twice.


And I thought I had you but apparently not darn it.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Sjoe. Way too many. And even though I am knocking agents out, I am beating all of you from the back. ?


?


----------



## JoesMum

Well min


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wth.. ive missed a lot since ive been gone. What are these missions you speak of?


Mine was to post pictures like this



and this 



and for roomies to guess what I was up to


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It might be again now that Ray's Mission has finished.
> -1.


You sir are just mean. 



Wait I take it back. You are the best. ? Please don't give me anymore negative points.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> You sir are just mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait I take it back. You are the best. ? Please don't give me anymore negative points.


You are starting to take on Lokkje’s mission. ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Well min
> 
> Mine was to post pictures like this
> View attachment 305507
> 
> 
> and this
> View attachment 305508
> 
> 
> and for roomies to guess what I was up to


And i thought the jellyfish, leprechauns, and wooly spider (if he exists) were weird


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.


This sucks. I think I should stop now so that others can catch up to me with negative points. Besides other than Yvonne I don't see anyone else trying to figure out what missions are. Surely Oh Dark Lord you can start giving negative points for not making guesses.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.


Sighhhhh


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yeah right... go ahead and post us another loooong animal video why don’t ya!!!! LMAO


Well if I have to suffer lots of negative points so do all of you. Besides wasn't that just so adorable? I think I should go and work at a zoo nursery. Then I could work with cuddly little babies all the time. Just love them.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you should start asking for recommendations for movies to watch.


Why. Will it help me to figure out what Heathers mission is?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wth.. ive missed a lot since ive been gone. What are these missions you speak of?


Yeah right try again. Been there didn't do it though. ??


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You would know if Adam gave you a mission. ?


Are you posting that particular emoji to throw the rest of us off about your mission?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Are you posting that particular emoji to throw the rest of us off about your mission?


Maybe, maybe not. ????


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well min
> 
> Mine was to post pictures like this
> View attachment 305507
> 
> 
> and this
> View attachment 305508
> 
> 
> and for roomies to guess what I was up to


Still love the pics and I would love to visit those places as well.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And i thought the jellyfish, leprechauns, and wooly spider (if he exists) were weird


SHE, ( if she exists)


----------



## jaizei

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You would know if Adam gave you a mission. ?



Unless his mission was to be a double agent


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. ????


Now you are just teasing me!!! You meanie you.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

jaizei said:


> Unless his mission was to be a double agent


Ooooh, perhaps. That would be tricky to spot. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Now you are just teasing me!!! You meanie you.


?


----------



## CarolM

Thank goodness I have finally caught up. I am going to say goodnight, as I am exhausted and I have decided to give all of you a chance to gain some minus points. Now don't be shy and go wild with some guesses.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jaizei said:


> Unless his mission was to be a double agent


*evil laugh*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> SHE, ( if she exists)


Ya never know these days


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Thank goodness I have finally caught up. I am going to say goodnight, as I am exhausted and I have decided to give all of you a chance to gain some minus points. Now don't be shy and go wild with some guesses.


I’ll leave that job to you ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> *evil laugh*


?


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> As tho I need a mission to post about food


Thanks to you and the CDR I was checking out interesting recipes today.? Then started getting hungry for a different good fudge recipe. Low and behold there's a recipe for Kalua fudge. Who would have thought!? Kalua even includes coffee so you can get some coffee in your candy ??.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. I didn't and I had an extra long bath. ?


Wphew...


----------



## Yvonne G

My problem is I don't remember who has been terminated and who is still missioning ( is that a word?)

(I did 15 laps today. Tomorrow I'll take pictures to show you how boring it is)


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, this is just soooooooo adorable. I had to share. Especially since I think @Cathie G will quite enjoy the fish and the bunny rabbits of course.


You were right! All of it! Too darn cute ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> My problem is I don't remember who has been terminated and who is still missioning ( is that a word?)
> 
> (I did 15 laps today. Tomorrow I'll take pictures to show you how boring it is)


I think Ray, Anne, You, JoesMum, Mark, and Lokkje have been terminated.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You were right! All of it! Too darn cute ?


Yeah but how 'bout that fish? Wasn't he a beauty?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I cannot figure out your mission yet, but I will. Don't worry. ?


Well...we do have all month and I don't want to be a duck in the water just yet.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Well...we do have all month and I don't want to be a duck in the water just yet.?


Hmmmm, is your mission to talk about you being a duck in the water. I’m calling it @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I will try, blue cheese is my favorite. Do you think there are glazed figs at the grocery?


Dried figs are probably just as good. I bought a good brand and I like them for a snack just as they come.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, is your mission to talk about you being a duck in the water. I’m calling it @Tidgy's Dad


Sorry no.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Sorry no.?


Oh well, maybe the wooden spork will be mine this month. But I think Carol’s got that one in the bag. I’ll deduct myself -10.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah but how 'bout that fish? Wasn't he a beauty?


I'll have to watch it again because somehow the durn video timed out and I didn't get to see the very end of it. The little baby bunnies, the goats, little lovely chicks, the goose tickling a puppy's belly. It doesn't get any better than that.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that looks wonderful !


It does doesn't it. It's something I would love to try. I like puff pastry


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> It does doesn't it. It's something I would love to try. I like puff pastry


Now I’m thinking your mission is to talk about food. I’m not calling it though, going to wait and see. Yours is probably the most confusing mission, you and Chubbs. But he doesn’t count since he just started. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Now I’m thinking your mission is to talk about food. I’m not calling it though, going to wait and see. Yours is probably the most confusing mission, you and Chubbs. But he doesn’t count since he just started. ?


I never count


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You would know if Adam gave you a mission. ?


He's trying to be sneaky.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Why waste money on a babysitter


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Now I’m thinking your mission is to talk about food. I’m not calling it though, going to wait and see. Yours is probably the most confusing mission, you and Chubbs. But he doesn’t count since he just started. ?


You are definitely trying to win the spork.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im opening a daycare if anyones interested


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why waste money on a babysitter
> View attachment 305521


You will have an award winning fisherman too soon.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You will have an award winning fisherman too soon.


Or a serial killer ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> @Ray--Opo The next time you decide to bake with cheese....
> 
> View attachment 305429


Where’s the recipe though?! I have been googling unsuccessfully


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or a serial killer ?


He probably can already kill cereal.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> He probably can already kill cereal.?


When i save him any lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Where’s the recipe though?! I have been googling unsuccessfully



Here’s a pretty close recipe inthink..









Spinach & Onion Puff Tart


An easy and tasty seasonal tart made with spinach and onion that will delight both children and adults. Vegetarian or vegan. Comes with printable recipe.




www.tinnedtomatoes.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good afternoon all! Its a great sunday when it feels like a saturday


Good afternoon Chubbs...I'm off to NASCAR, long race this evening, 1st race of the play offs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Good afternoon Chubbs...I'm off to NASCAR, long race this evening, 1st race of the play offs


Ooh.. u must be excited! Do u have a fav driver?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ooh.. u must be excited! Do u have a fav driver?


Denny Hamlin the 11 car


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Watch out for kevin harvick in the 4 car


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I got $500 on him lol


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a pretty close recipe inthink..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinach & Onion Puff Tart
> 
> 
> An easy and tasty seasonal tart made with spinach and onion that will delight both children and adults. Vegetarian or vegan. Comes with printable recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tinnedtomatoes.com


I'm pretty sure I could make it my way but I'll also look up the website.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watch out for kevin harvick in the 4 car





Chubbs the tegu said:


> I got $500 on him lol


You are such a liar. Harvick and Hamlin are tied, and they make for good racing. I have liked Kyle Busch but he's lost his cajones since he had a kid


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You are such a liar. Harvick and Hamlin are tied, and they make for good racing. I have liked Kyle Busch but he's lost his cajones since he had a kid


I dont watch a lot but i know a lil bit. Same as football.. they get married and lose their cajones lol


----------



## Cathie G

Well... it looks like most people around here are sleeping their lives away or being in a barbecue.?️???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well... it looks like most people around here are sleeping their lives away or being in a barbecue.????


And we werent invited


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont watch a lot but i know a lil bit. Same as football.. they get married and lose their cajones lol


And, I'm sorry to call you a liar. That was rude of me...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> And, I'm sorry to call you a liar. That was rude of me...


I would expect nothing less of u haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And we werent invited


No we weren‘t, so they better bring us some good food. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No we weren‘t, so they better bring us some good food. ?


We got a better chance seeing Jesus popping in with a 12 pk and a bottle


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We got a better chance seeing Jesus popping in with a 12 pk and a bottle


Indeed ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Denny Hamlin the 11 car


Oh ? he is a butt munch and my sources are his neighbors from where he grew up in Chesterfield! Elliot Sadler!!! I don’t care if he don’t drive anymore he is a nice in person as his sound bytes and I did work on his brothers house!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh ? he is a butt munch and my sources are his neighbors from where he grew up in Chesterfield! Elliot Sadler!!! I don’t care if he don’t drive anymore he is a nice in person as his sound bytes and I did work on his brothers house!


Oh how nice. We have a fifth adding some good conversation.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I cant believe ive missed this sh*t lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cant believe ive missed this sh*t lmao


Yea I try to make it just my daily fix and then stuff just gets too out of hand. I can't resist lurking. I even try not to like anybody. It doesn't work?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows that talented brother of urs doing? Any new art ive missed?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows that talented brother of urs doing? Any new art ive missed?


Not yet. I had to buy a new phone and don't quite understand how to post completely yet. But it does say hello Moto. Now I have to go through my email to get here. Before I had a shortcut. However I still only have to give it the finger touch.? I'm trying to be nice.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And i thought the jellyfish, leprechauns, and wooly spider (if he exists) were weird



Jason, listen up!

Jellyfish jiggle with joy!
Armadillos are armed with armor!
Lively leprechauns leap!
Meercats are merry and mischievous!
And the wooly spider is female! She knits! (That is, if she exists!)

Now what's weird about them??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hello my CDR family ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That freaken leprechaun stole my wallet 3 times! He better leap cause if i catch his *ss he wont exist


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello my CDR family ?


Well hello mystic one


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont watch a lot but i know a lil bit. Same as football.. they get married and lose their cajones lol


Ok what in the heck is a cajone? and please remember I'm a miner.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ok what in the heck is a cajone? and please remember I'm a miner.


We will just say they are where the swimmers hang out


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello my CDR family ?


You are number 7 so far.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We will just say they are where the swimmers hang out


Ok I'll try to remember that in the future.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Very quiet in here tonight. I hate ppl who have lives lol


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Well... it looks like most people around here are sleeping their lives away or being in a barbecue.????


Actually, I think people generally *go to* a barbeque, rather than *be in *a barbeque. To be in a barbeque would be hotter than hades and h*ll combined!

Speaking of hot...late yesterday afternoon (Sat), it was 126°F at my house! I've seen 123° several times, but never 126°.

To make the heat crisis more major and memorable, the compressor on my AC decided to stop working at 4:15 PM. On a Saturday afternoon. Of a holiday weekend. While it's 126°!

There is a happy ending! I called a friend, who called a friend who does HVAC. He came right away, found a blown fuse, replaced it, and left. Less than 2 hours after it stopped it was up and running again! ? ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@maggie3fan ur guy is right there! Loooking good


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, I think people generally *go to* a barbeque, rather than *be in *a barbeque. To be in a barbeque would be hotter than hades and h*ll combined!
> 
> Speaking of hot...late yesterday afternoon (Sat), it was 126°F at my house! I've seen 123° several times, but never 126°.
> 
> To make the heat crisis more major and memorable, the compressor on my AC decided to stop working at 4:15 PM. On a Saturday afternoon. Of a holiday weekend. While it's 126°!
> 
> There is a happy ending! I called a friend, who called a friend who does HVAC. He came right away, found a blown fuse, replaced it, and left. Less than 2 hours after it stopped it was up and running again! ? ???


So now u know how it is to be in a bbq


----------



## Blackdog1714

Speak for yourself I did some home repair today. My basement windows lost the fight with Mother Nature and needed to be replaced! So I got a prefab glassblock window and the install was so easy! This was window number 2 with a dryer vent. Took me 4 hours with a one hour break in the middle to let the mortar dry some!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Dried figs are probably just as good. I bought a good brand and I like them for a snack just as they come.


Ok thanks!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Speak for yourself I did some home repair today. My basement windows lost the fight with Mother Nature and needed to be replaced! So I got a prefab glassblock window and the install was so easy! This was window number 2 with a dryer vent. Took me 4 hours with a one hour break in the middle to let the mortar dry some!


Holiday weekend.. i would of duct taped a piece of plexi in 10 min and drank for 6 hrs


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im opening a daycare if anyones interested


Do you care for 61 yr olds??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you care for 61 yr olds??


I might need to invest in bigger nets


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I might need to invest in bigger nets


??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well hello mystic one


Well hello mr chubbs.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very quiet in here tonight. I hate ppl who have lives lol


I have no idea what having a life means ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Well hello mr chubbs.


How the hell are ya? Ive missed ya tremendously


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How the hell are ya? Ive missed ya tremendously


Awwwww I feel so special ?. Now get back in your cage who said you could get out ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im opening a daycare if anyones interested


Fired!!!


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, I think people generally *go to* a barbeque, rather than *be in *a barbeque. To be in a barbeque would be hotter than hades and h*ll combined!
> 
> Speaking of hot...late yesterday afternoon (Sat), it was 126°F at my house! I've seen 123° several times, but never 126°.
> 
> To make the heat crisis more major and memorable, the compressor on my AC decided to stop working at 4:15 PM. On a Saturday afternoon. Of a holiday weekend. While it's 126°!
> 
> There is a happy ending! I called a friend, who called a friend who does HVAC. He came right away, found a blown fuse, replaced it, and left. Less than 2 hours after it stopped it was up and running again! ? ???


Well...at least my spell check didn't say anything I didn't want to say. I'm really glad you got your ac fixed. It has to be really cold around here before I turn mine off. Then I turn a fan on. Sorry you had to go through that. My backyard goes through extremely high temps that aren't really recorded as our temperature here but I have a WiFi thermometer that tells me different. I can only imagine your temps in the sun and what can go on in your home with no air movement.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im opening a daycare if anyones interested


Your opening a day care? Is 36 to young? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Your opening a day care? Is 36 to young? ?


Well i guess not.. i just got a 61 year old in


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awwwww I feel so special ?. Now get back in your cage who said you could get out ?


Try child locks next time


----------



## Cathie G

U


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Now I’m thinking your mission is to talk about food. I’m not calling it though, going to wait and see. Yours is probably the most confusing mission, you and Chuzbbs. But he doesn’t count since he just started. ?


You can't forget EllieMay. She's hanging around a while too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Fired!!!


Im sorry for the mad face. I could never be mad at a snorter


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well... it looks like most people around here are sleeping their lives away or being in a barbecue.?️???


Inconceivable!!! Why would anyone endeavor to accomplish anything other than keeping up in the CDR??? I am having a drink now while playing with the critters..




I noticed on Chomper today that his protuberances always look like they are shedding... so you think that’s normal? I’m wondering if the whiteness is superfluous or if that’s just the norm? This is my first Chameleon if you remember.. I do think he is full size now. He’s got some really sharp nails and massive leg muscles.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> And, I'm sorry to call you a liar. That was rude of me...


Not at all Maggie!! Stay true to yourself always)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Not at all Maggie!! Stay true to yourself always)


Biting my tongue


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Try child locks next time


Notes taken lol. I’ll made it a heavy duty pad lock ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Inconceivable!!! Why would anyone endeavor to accomplish anything other than keeping up in the CDR??? I am having a drink now while playing with the critters..
> 
> View attachment 305552
> View attachment 305552
> 
> I noticed on Chomper today that his protuberances always look like they are shedding... so you think that’s normal? I’m wondering if the whiteness is superfluous or if that’s just the norm? This is my first Chameleon if you remember.. I do think he is full size now. He’s got some really sharp nails and massive leg muscles.
> View attachment 305552


What is that??

He sure doesn't look cute and cuddly, or companionable. (Is that a word?)


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Speak for yourself I did some home repair today. My basement windows lost the fight with Mother Nature and needed to be replaced! So I got a prefab glassblock window and the install was so easy! This was window number 2 with a dryer vent. Took me 4 hours with a one hour break in the middle to let the mortar dry some!


That's nice and worth it but looks like hot hard work. See I was right ? so far some have been in a barbecue.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Biting my tongue


Since when???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Since when???


It happens when i chew gum


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Notes taken lol. I’ll made it a heavy duty pad lock ?


Ull let me out anyway haha


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> What is that??
> 
> He sure doesn't look cute and cuddly, or companionable. (Is that a word?)


Companionable is definitely a word in my book he’s a male Jackson’s Chameleon... his scientific name is Trioceros jacksonii... closest I could get to the Triceratops for my son


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It happens when i chew gum


Interesting... what happens when you spit the gum out?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My sensitive side just came out when i heard this. Poor kenny


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Interesting... what happens when you spit the gum out?


Then its time to kiss haha


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Inconceivable!!! Why would anyone endeavor to accomplish anything other than keeping up in the CDR??? I am having a drink now while playing with the critters..
> 
> View attachment 305552
> View attachment 305552
> 
> I noticed on Chomper today that his protuberances always look like they are shedding... so you think that’s normal? I’m wondering if the whiteness is superfluous or if that’s just the norm? This is my first Chameleon if you remember.. I do think he is full size now. He’s got some really sharp nails and massive leg muscles.
> View attachment 305552


S/he's so cute. I wouldn't know but I'd kinda bet that when one gets full grown that won't be as often. That's just a guess on my part.? How big do they get? Temptations...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im opening a daycare if anyones interested


Don’t forget the cupcakes with Benadryl sprinkles!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Don’t forget the cupcakes with Benadryl sprinkles!


Those lil sh*ts are getting jello shots.. nap all day hahha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My sensitive side just came out when i heard this. Poor kenny


I LOVE THAT SONG AND I LOVE THAT MOVIE!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> S/he's so cute. I wouldn't know but I'd kinda bet that when one gets full grown that won't be as often. That's just a guess on my part.? How big do they get? Temptations...


I think this is about it for size.... I met a really Cool one in a nursery one time (garden) He was a Panther and got much bigger. I’d really like to have one of those!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Don’t forget the cupcakes with Benadryl sprinkles!


Be careful with that... if it were me, you’d have me doing Andretti laps around the ceiling!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Those lil sh*ts are getting jello shots.. nap all day hahha


Consider me babysat!


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Companionable is definitely a word in my book he’s a male Jackson’s Chameleon... his scientific name is Trioceros jacksonii... closest I could get to the Triceratops for my son



Does he like to be handled? I've only known about veiled, and they do not want to be handled at all.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Does he like to be handled? I've only known about veiled, and they do not want to be handled at all.


He doesn’t seem to mind.. My son gets him out all the time.. It’s very difficult to pry him loose from something so I’m thinking he goes willingly.. I get him out some and he’s agreeable but I’m no judge on that score because I have that “thing” with animals..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ull let me out anyway haha


Humm will I? Don’t count on it buster ?


----------



## EllieMay

I wish she could speak! Her expression always makes me laugh and the words I put to it gives her a really special character ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I wish she could speak! Her expression always makes me laugh and the words I put to it gives her a really special character ???
> View attachment 305557


She has such the cutest face


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> Jason, listen up!
> 
> Jellyfish jiggle with joy!
> Armadillos are armed with armor!
> Lively leprechauns leap!
> Meercats are merry and mischievous!
> And the wooly spider is female! She knits! (That is, if she exists!)
> 
> Now what's weird about them??



After reading this post again, I think it came across as harsh. That was certainly not my intent. It was supposed to be funny.

I apologize to anyone who thought I was actually chastening Chubbs, especially to Chubbs himself.

(Though to be honest, I was, just a tiny bit )

All was in fun. I'm not the "anything" police.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> She has such the cutest face


She’s the best... I LOVE her.... like the truly madly deeply stuff... 

Someone asked me once if I loved them more than my dog.. I reply “know your limits!”


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> She’s the best... I LOVE her.... like the truly madly deeply stuff...
> 
> Someone asked me once if I loved them more than my dog.. I reply “know your limits!”


She’s a beautiful pooch for sure. That face just melts my heart ?


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> After reading this post again, I think it came across as harsh. That was certainly not my intent. It was supposed to be funny.
> 
> I apologize to anyone who thought I was actually chastening Chubbs, especially to Chubbs himself.
> 
> (Though to be honest, I was, just a tiny bit )
> 
> All was in fun. I'm not the "anything" police.


Not Harsh!!! Don’t apologize to the likes of HIM!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Not Harsh!!! Don’t apologize to the likes of HIM!


He did leave us all worrying for a couple week or so. So payback ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> He did leave us all worrying for a couple week or so. So payback ?


He left us worrying for a MONTH. But who's counting? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> He left us worrying for a MONTH. But who's counting? ?


Hummm the CDR fam. But I’ll never know why ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ta.
> Life's Good.



hey!!!???? How come my pics didn’t down load on here???? I will send some now..
Cheeeeese!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been taking pics as we go. It is a plastic storage unit. I have the building skills to build anything I want. But with my physical condition I took the easy way.



Hi... me again.. I have been dying to ask you a question but I don’t want to be nosey.
It is kinda personal (for you). Should I ask?
Or should it be a PM? Thought I would ask you first before blabbing your personal business around. 
hope you are feeling better! 
if not this will be sure to help....! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Night night Roomies


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends. Happy Sunday. It’s a holiday here tomorrow so I’m still Happy;-)
> View attachment 305466
> 
> Although Cinder definitely doesn’t appear to be....yet;-)



Why da ya mean????
This IS her happy face (she says with a sigh).


----------



## Maggie3fan

KarenSoCal said:


> After reading this post again, I think it came across as harsh. That was certainly not my intent. It was supposed to be funny.
> 
> I apologize to anyone who thought I was actually chastening Chubbs, especially to Chubbs himself.
> 
> (Though to be honest, I was, just a tiny bit )
> 
> All was in fun. I'm not the "anything" police.


Why in the hell are we being careful of his feelings??? I am not sure he has any, especially since he let somewhere around 20 TFO members worry about him and thinking maybe something 'bad' may have happened to him...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Why in the hell are we being careful of his feelings??? I am not sure he has any, especially since he let somewhere around 20 TFO members worry about him and thinking maybe something 'bad' may have happened to him...


Uhem.. im still awake hahHa


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But ur correct.. i take nothing to heart


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhem.. im still awake hahHa


I'd say that to your face...Are you gonna spend your fictitious $500 on a trip out here? Harvick had no business winning that race, Truax and the 9 car f'ed around and hit the wall and the 4 car slipped on by...it was a good race tho...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I'd say that to your face...Are you gonna spend your fictitious $500 on a trip out here? Harvick had no business winning that race, Truax and the 9 car f'ed around and hit the wall and the 4 car slipped on by...it was a good race tho...


I still love u mags


----------



## Maggie3fan

Honestly, I'd miss ya if you totally stayed away. I don't have anybody else I can pick on


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I wish input the 500 down


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fine.
> That's £36.27, please.


Oh no. How unfair I haven't got a clue what's going on here. I didn't even mention the white stuff. I have a lot of reading to do through the back posts to catch up


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoonevening One and all,

I hope you are having a fantastic day. I have recovered somewhat from my exhausted state yesterday. And I will post a picture later tonight of the wall. I still need to wash the glass so that you can see it nicely, and I need to decide whether I should keep the wall with the cement look or paint it white and blue like the house wall so that it goes together. I must admit thinking about it I might just paint it. Although that will be a huge amount of work as I will have to be very careful around the bottles and not get any paint on them.. Oh well, I seem to like setting myself up for these things.

I like to watch as many you tube video's about animals as I only have netflix and they don't have very many animal programs. Annnyyyywwwaaaayyyyy as i was browsing what to watch on you tube next I came across this and thought to myself that I would not mind a few more babies around again. Only thing is I don't have anymore space for them, so it cannot happen. So I will just have look at them in pictures. But I miss the days when my lot were so tiny and cute. NOT that they are not cute anymore, because they are, but I don't know there is just something about babies that really tugs my heart. These particular ones are Egyptian Tortoises which are apparently critically endangered. Which is really sad.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ll leave that job to you ?


Nope, I told you last night that I was giving up and that the rest of you could start making some wild guesses or even educated guesses will also do. As long as you start trying to figure out the other peoples missions.

Do you want to know what my mission is by the way?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My problem is I don't remember who has been terminated and who is still missioning ( is that a word?)
> 
> (I did 15 laps today. Tomorrow I'll take pictures to show you how boring it is)


Why don't you listen to music while you walk your laps then?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My problem is I don't remember who has been terminated and who is still missioning ( is that a word?)
> 
> (I did 15 laps today. Tomorrow I'll take pictures to show you how boring it is)


Oh and well done.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah but how 'bout that fish? Wasn't he a beauty?


He was. He was the one that made me want to share it. Especially since Cathie likes them. But I must admit I wouldn't mind having a fish that looks like that. It was gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...we do have all month and I don't want to be a duck in the water just yet.?


You keep referring to ducks. But for the life of me I know it is a clue but I just cannot figure it out. I think I am going to kick myself when I finally do find out what it is. ?‍


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, is your mission to talk about you being a duck in the water. I’m calling it @Tidgy's Dad


Yayyyyyy... I am proud of you for taking the first step. It gets easier after this.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Dried figs are probably just as good. I bought a good brand and I like them for a snack just as they come.


I have never tried it with dried figs, so don't know if it would be the same.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh well, maybe the wooden spork will be mine this month. But I think Carol’s got that one in the bag. I’ll deduct myself -10.


I spork you Golden Greek Tortoise 567.?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to watch it again because somehow the durn video timed out and I didn't get to see the very end of it. The little baby bunnies, the goats, little lovely chicks, the goose tickling a puppy's belly. It doesn't get any better than that.?


What ? You missed the best part which was intended for you. You really need to see the fish. You will regret it if you don't.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Now I’m thinking your mission is to talk about food. I’m not calling it though, going to wait and see. Yours is probably the most confusing mission, you and Chubbs. But he doesn’t count since he just started. ?


Don't forget @EllieMay or have you figured hers out yet?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why waste money on a babysitter
> View attachment 305521


Why indeed!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watch out for kevin harvick in the 4 car


HAH - Got it. I declare your Dark Lords given mission to be nice and not to be rude in any of your posts. You are not allowed to say anything mean.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well... it looks like most people around here are sleeping their lives away or being in a barbecue.????


? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> And, I'm sorry to call you a liar. That was rude of me...


As I suspect he is not allowed to use mean words, go ahead and push as many buttons as you like. Hee Hee Hee.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> No we weren‘t, so they better bring us some good food. ?


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh ? he is a butt munch and my sources are his neighbors from where he grew up in Chesterfield! Elliot Sadler!!! I don’t care if he don’t drive anymore he is a nice in person as his sound bytes and I did work on his brothers house!


HUH???????


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh how nice. We have a fifth adding some good conversation.?


?‍


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cant believe ive missed this sh*t lmao


Darn it. There goes another 10.?


----------



## Amron

Good afternoon everybody, the days are whizzing by. Just got home from the dreaded work place, now to out my feet up, relax with a mild shake, prom our and crusty bread and butter watching the torts meander around in the rain


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea I try to make it just my daily fix and then stuff just gets too out of hand. I can't resist lurking. I even try not to like anybody. It doesn't work?


Something like me trying not to guess. It has worked so far!!?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello my CDR family ?


Hellooooooo my friend. (Says I in a sugggestive voice.) (Why - ask me because I don't know).


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...at least my spell check didn't say anything I didn't want to say. I'm really glad you got your ac fixed. It has to be really cold around here before I turn mine off. Then I turn a fan on. Sorry you had to go through that. My backyard goes through extremely high temps that aren't really recorded as our temperature here but I have a WiFi thermometer that tells me different. I can only imagine your temps in the sun and what can go on in your home with no air movement.?


I wonder if your mission is to just sit and talk about any subject of the day? I am not calling it, just wondering.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> U
> 
> You can't forget EllieMay. She's hanging around a while too.


oh I haven't forgotten, I am still watching her very closely. I wiggle my eyebrows up and down.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Inconceivable!!! Why would anyone endeavor to accomplish anything other than keeping up in the CDR??? I am having a drink now while playing with the critters..
> 
> View attachment 305552
> View attachment 305552
> 
> I noticed on Chomper today that his protuberances always look like they are shedding... so you think that’s normal? I’m wondering if the whiteness is superfluous or if that’s just the norm? This is my first Chameleon if you remember.. I do think he is full size now. He’s got some really sharp nails and massive leg muscles.
> View attachment 305552


I love chomper. He is gorgeous. And you are just downright teasing me. I was so sure that your mission was to post or talk about your animals. But alas it just got me a -10. ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Notes taken lol. I’ll made it a heavy duty pad lock ?


mmmmmm, Could yours and Chubbs missions be each other? I am a wondering. (NOT CALLING IT) Just a wondering!!!!


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> Nope, I told you last night that I was giving up and that the rest of you could start making some wild guesses or even educated guesses will also do. As long as you start trying to figure out the other peoples missions.
> 
> Do you want to know what my mission is by the way?



All I know is that if he keeps adding more agents, I'm gonna need another wall


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I wonder if your mission is to just sit and talk about any subject of the day? I am not calling it, just wondering.



good morning beauties,
I have a question.... if we don’t call out someone’s mission how are we to find out if we’ve guessed it or not?? And if someone gets cancelled out or not so they can stop playing? 
jusy wanted to bring my breakfast in to share with everyone!! ?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> What is that??
> 
> He sure doesn't look cute and cuddly, or companionable. (Is that a word?)


mmmmmmmm watching. (I say with a most serious look on my face)


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's nice and worth it but looks like hot hard work. See I was right ? so far some have been in a barbecue.


I think I have missed a few posts.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, I think people generally *go to* a barbeque, rather than *be in *a barbeque. To be in a barbeque would be hotter than hades and h*ll combined!
> 
> Speaking of hot...late yesterday afternoon (Sat), it was 126°F at my house! I've seen 123° several times, but never 126°.
> 
> To make the heat crisis more major and memorable, the compressor on my AC decided to stop working at 4:15 PM. On a Saturday afternoon. Of a holiday weekend. While it's 126°!
> 
> There is a happy ending! I called a friend, who called a friend who does HVAC. He came right away, found a blown fuse, replaced it, and left. Less than 2 hours after it stopped it was up and running again! ? ???


Lucky that you had a friend of a friend who was able to help. And would your mission by any chance be to correct us?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Since when???


My thoughts too!! You want to call it? Raising eyebrows up and down suggestively.....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Interesting... what happens when you spit the gum out?


Then words come spewing out of his mouth. Holi haaaa. Carol you naughty girl go and sit in the corner and you are not allowed to talk anymore as punishment.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Don't forget @EllieMay or have you figured hers out yet?


Lay off Carol!!!! Stop pointing the finger at me to try and distract everyone from looking at you! Your a wise women....???


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My sensitive side just came out when i heard this. Poor kenny


I have always liked Kenny Rogers.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I love chomper. He is gorgeous. And you are just downright teasing me. I was so sure that your mission was to post or talk about your animals. But alas it just got me a -10. ?


I can wiggle those eyebrows too?. But I do think of you when I post  ????


----------



## EllieMay

jaizei said:


> All I know is that if he keeps adding more agents, I'm gonna need another wall
> 
> 
> View attachment 305591


Lmao!! That was too good! That’s how I envision Carol too!!! She’s called a few now.. who are you taking out???


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I wish she could speak! Her expression always makes me laugh and the words I put to it gives her a really special character ???
> View attachment 305557


Hah, got it you have to post pics of your toes!! ???

And NO Dark Lord I am NOT Calling it.


----------



## EllieMay

jaizei said:


> All I know is that if he keeps adding more agents, I'm gonna need another wall
> 
> 
> View attachment 305591


Lmao!! That was too good! That’s how I envision Carol too!!! She’s called a few now.. who are you taking out???


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey!!!???? How come my pics didn’t down load on here???? I will send some now..
> Cheeeeese!!!!


I like the second one better.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> HAH - Got it. I declare your Dark Lords given mission to be nice and not to be rude in any of your posts. You are not allowed to say anything mean.


That would be mission impossible lol


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Night night Roomies


What you only going to bed now? Well then sleep tight and see you on the up side.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’ve been out riding early this morning... Chores are done, now I’ve got to shower and get moving.. I’m going to visit my longtime girlfriend in the next door state.. it’s been a while and I think I’m becoming quite the hermit... I’ve been studying a few of these missions and some are looking a bit clearer to me now.. y’all keep posting and I’ll keep checking in


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Why don't you listen to music while you walk your laps then?


Here you go. You can whistle this while you walk. One day I am going to get myself a parrot and teach it to whistle this song.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everybody, the days are whizzing by. Just got home from the dreaded work place, now to out my feet up, relax with a mild shake, prom our and crusty bread and butter watching the torts meander around in the rain


Sounds nice. Can I come around and join you?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> mmmmmm, Could yours and Chubbs missions be each other? I am a wondering. (NOT CALLING IT) Just a wondering!!!!


Oops, Sorry Chubs I meant that in the best possible way. Please don't be angry..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning all!


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> All I know is that if he keeps adding more agents, I'm gonna need another wall
> 
> 
> View attachment 305591


Currently my house looks like that. ? ? ?


----------



## Amron

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everybody, the days are whizzing by. Just got home from the dreaded work place, now to out my feet up, relax with a mild shake, prom our and crusty bread and butter watching the torts meander around in the rain


Dam auto correct/predictive text that came out all wrong


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Oops, Sorry Chubs I meant that in the best possible way. Please don't be angry..


Forgiven.. for now


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> All I know is that if he keeps adding more agents, I'm gonna need another wall
> 
> 
> View attachment 305591


Actually I am almost tempted to take up smoking maybe it will help me to be a better detective.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning beauties,
> I have a question.... if we don’t call out someone’s mission how are we to find out if we’ve guessed it or not?? And if someone gets cancelled out or not so they can stop playing?
> jusy wanted to bring my breakfast in to share with everyone!! ?


?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?????‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍ GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lay off Carol!!!! Stop pointing the finger at me to try and distract everyone from looking at you! Your a wise women....???


Is it working???


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can wiggle those eyebrows too?. But I do think of you when I post  ????


YOU TEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! That was too good! That’s how I envision Carol too!!! She’s called a few now.. who are you taking out???


Oh no, I am finally loosing it. I am seeing double!!!


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Sounds nice. Can I come around and join you?


All very welcome, very drizzly I could put up the brolly and warm up some more milk for the coffees


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Here you go. You can whistle this while you walk. One day I am going to get myself a parrot and teach it to whistle this song.



HAHAHAHAHA Carol!!!!!!!!
I just watched him whistle...!
What a 1970s throw back.
What is that the Lawrence Welk show??
?????????????


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’ve been out riding early this morning... Chores are done, now I’ve got to shower and get moving.. I’m going to visit my longtime girlfriend in the next door state.. it’s been a while and I think I’m becoming quite the hermit... I’ve been studying a few of these missions and some are looking a bit clearer to me now.. y’all keep posting and I’ll keep checking in


mmmm Sneaky Sneaky Sneaky


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> ?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?????‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍ GRRRRRRRRR



No good??? Shut my mouth???
Ok...ok..... you take over...?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Forgiven.. for now


?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> All very welcome, very drizzly I could put up the brolly and warm up some more milk for the coffees


As long as the milk is not lumpy and you don't charge as much as Adam does.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Carol!!!!!!!!
> I just watched him whistle...!
> What a 1970s throw back.
> What is that the Lawrence Welk show??
> ?????????????


I have no clue. I just posted the video, it was the song I was interested in. Maybe next time I should watch the whole thing BEFORE I post it.?‍


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning all!


Morning ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No good??? Shut my mouth???
> Ok...ok..... you take over...?


No No NO. Go ahead, That was because I cannot figure your mission out yet either. GRRRRRRR There are a few that are just completely confuzing me.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Whew, finally all caught up. Sorry Carol, I haven’t figured out EllieMay’s mission. I’m thinking to post pictures of Cinder all the time, but I’m pretty sure someone’s already asked that.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Whew, finally all caught up. Sorry Carol, I haven’t figured out EllieMay’s mission. I’m thinking to post pictures of Cinder all the time, but I’m pretty sure someone’s already asked that.


Yeah I know. I am so confused with hers, yours, chubbs, Mistic queens, Cathie's, Karens, Chefdenoel's, Meg's and Jaizei's. The other agents haven't been posting unless I have missed their posts.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Whew, finally all caught up. Sorry Carol, I haven’t figured out EllieMay’s mission. I’m thinking to post pictures of Cinder all the time, but I’m pretty sure someone’s already asked that.



ooooo!!!!!! That’s a good one! 
but no one will tell you if it’s right or wrong??? ??????
Here I sent you some bacon....
Everybody cheers up with bacon ?!!!
No?.....


----------



## CarolM

I will probably get sporked for this but here goes:

Agents so far:
Heather - ElliMay
Ray-Opo - Terminated
ChefdeNoel -Yvonne (Other one)
JoesMum - Terminated
Yvonne - Terminated
Maggie - Terminated
Lokke - Terminated
Pastel - Terminated
Zeropilot - Very rarely posting
Cathie G
Mark - Terminated
Black dog
Meg
KarenSoCal
AZtortmom - also not posted much
Chubbs
Mystic Queen
SMMClure - Not posted much
Jaizei
Golden Greek Tortoise 567

So I still have to figure out 13 Agents. I wonder if Adam is an agent? have I missed anybody?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ooooo!!!!!! That’s a good one!
> but no one will tell you if it’s right or wrong??? ??????
> Here I sent you some bacon....
> Everybody cheers up with bacon ?!!!
> No?.....


Oooh, I love bacon. Bacon makes everything better. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ooooo!!!!!! That’s a good one!
> but no one will tell you if it’s right or wrong??? ??????
> Here I sent you some bacon....
> Everybody cheers up with bacon ?!!!
> No?.....


I wonder if your mission has anything to do with your name????? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I will probably get sporked for this but here goes:
> 
> Agents so far:
> Heather - ElliMay
> Ray-Opo - Terminated
> ChefdeNoel -Yvonne (Other one)
> JoesMum - Terminated
> Yvonne - Terminated
> Maggie - Terminated
> Lokke - Terminated
> Pastel - Terminated
> Zeropilot - Very rarely posting
> Cathie G
> Mark - Terminated
> Black dog
> Meg
> AZtortmom - also not posted much
> Chubbs
> Mystic Queen
> SMMClure - Not posted much
> Jaizei
> 
> So I still have to figure out 11 Agents. I wonder if Adam is an agent? have I missed anybody?


You missed me


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wish input the 500 down


Me too! but that's a lot of money to waste err I mean spend on a race.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You missed me


I feel so left out Carol! ???


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You missed me


No I didn't go look again. Besides I mentioned you in the first post.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> No I didn't go look again. Besides I mentioned you in the first post.


Oh you did put me in there, I‘m last, so I’m just as sad. ? My eyes are slowly deteriorating, sighhhhh.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I feel so left out Carol! ???


?????? I am sooooo sorry. I didn't mean too. But I really did write you down in the first one.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> ?????? I am sooooo sorry. I didn't mean too. But I really did write you down in the first one.


Well, you could make up for it by handing me the spork. ???


----------



## jaizei

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ooooo!!!!!! That’s a good one!
> but no one will tell you if it’s right or wrong??? ??????
> Here I sent you some bacon....
> Everybody cheers up with bacon ?!!!
> No?.....



One time, my sister made mashed potatoes with bacon mixed in, so naturally I tried to get as much bacon as possible while scooping some onto a plate. The "bacon" was pieces of skin. 

I'm not sure whose sin was greater, my sister for her laziness or me for my greed and gluttony. 

But I've never completely put my trust in bacon since then.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

jaizei said:


> One time, my sister made mashed potatoes with bacon mixed in, so naturally I tried to get as much bacon as possible while scooping some onto a plate. The "bacon" was pieces of skin.
> 
> I'm not sure whose sin was greater, my sister for her laziness or me for my greed and gluttony.
> 
> But I've never completely put my trust in bacon since then.


Oh I’m so disgusted! Belch. ??


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well, you could make up for it by handing me the spork. ???


Easy just start calling some missions and I am sure you will get the spork.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Easy just start calling some missions and I am sure you will get the spork.
> View attachment 305596


Burn!


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> One time, my sister made mashed potatoes with bacon mixed in, so naturally I tried to get as much bacon as possible while scooping some onto a plate. The "bacon" was pieces of skin.
> 
> I'm not sure whose sin was greater, my sister for her laziness or me for my greed and gluttony.
> 
> But I've never completely put my trust in bacon since then.


HUH, Is that a true story and I don't understand. What kind of skin was it?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> HUH, Is that a true story and I don't understand. What kind of skin was it?


I think it was human, but I’m crossing my fingers that it’s not. ?


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> HUH, Is that a true story and I don't understand. What kind of skin was it?



potato skin, they weren't peeled completely

she acted like the skin was somehow an enhancement


----------



## jaizei

idk, it's like the fast food places all trying to push "natural cut" fries. partially peeled potatoes are not an upgrade


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> I will probably get sporked for this but here goes:
> 
> Agents so far:
> Heather - ElliMay
> Ray-Opo - Terminated
> ChefdeNoel -Yvonne (Other one)
> JoesMum - Terminated
> Yvonne - Terminated
> Maggie - Terminated
> Lokke - Terminated
> Pastel - Terminated
> Zeropilot - Very rarely posting
> Cathie G
> Mark - Terminated
> Black dog
> Meg
> KarenSoCal
> AZtortmom - also not posted much
> Chubbs
> Mystic Queen
> SMMClure - Not posted much
> Jaizei
> Golden Greek Tortoise 567
> 
> So I still have to figure out 13 Agents. I wonder if Adam is an agent? have I missed anybody?


?‍??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

jaizei said:


> potato skin, they weren't peeled completely
> 
> she acted like the skin was somehow an enhancement


Ooooh, then that’s not too disgusting. I was thinking something much worse, ok I can breathe easier now. Whew!


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> potato skin, they weren't peeled completely
> 
> she acted like the skin was somehow an enhancement


Well actually most of the vitamins are in the potato skin. And the skin is very nice. You should try making potatoe fries with the potatoe's skin still on. It is very yummy


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Blackdog1714 said:


> ?‍??


Hmmmm, I’m thinking your mission is too post emojis as much as possible. I’m calling it @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## jaizei

tbf, i shouldn't blame the bacon. 

mashed potatoes have always been a tricky food for me


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Well actually most of the vitamins are in the potatoe skin. And the skin is very nice. You should try making potatoe fries with the ptatoe skin still on. It is very yummy


I’ve done that and it’s so good! Very crunchy, I have an air fryer and I love making fries in it. I just wish they had a bigger size, it’s not big enough for a family of 5.


----------



## Blackdog1714

jaizei said:


> One time, my sister made mashed potatoes with bacon mixed in, so naturally I tried to get as much bacon as possible while scooping some onto a plate. The "bacon" was pieces of skin.
> 
> I'm not sure whose sin was greater, my sister for her laziness or me for my greed and gluttony.
> 
> But I've never completely put my trust in bacon since then.


Skin in sometimes is good, but the trinity is Devine-butter,cream & peeled potatoes


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ooooh, then that’s not too disgusting. I was thinking something much worse, ok I can breathe easier now. Whew!


Get your mind of the gutter. What is the world coming to. I mean really!!!

? ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ve done that and it’s so good! Very crunchy, I have an air fryer and I love making fries in it. I just wish they had a bigger size, it’s not big enough for a family of 5.


Is it less fattening if you use an air fryer?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Get your mind of the gutter. What is the world coming to. I mean really!!!
> 
> ? ? ? ? ?


Yea, I don’t know why someone would put human skin in a dish. I guess that was the first thing that came to mind. I’m slowly getting crazier here ?


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Skin in sometimes is good, but the trinity is Devine-butter,cream & peeled potatoes


There goes the hips.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Is it less fattening if you use an air fryer?


Yep, that’s why I like it. It doesn’t have the same amount of grease and fat in it.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yea, I don’t know why someone would put human skin in a dish. I guess that was the first thing that came to mind. I’m slowly getting crazier here ?


Weeeelllllllll, it is possible to possibly peel some skin into it, but definitely not enough that it would be noticeable or I hope not.!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Okay. I am finished at work and need to go home. Until later peeps.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Weeeelllllllll, it is possible to possibly peel some skin into it, but definitely not enough that it would be noticeable or I hope not.!!!!!!


Agreed. I was at this restaurant once and I found a fingernail in my salad, never ate there again. The waiter offered a free meal but I decided nope, I wasn‘t going to risk it.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Okay. I am finished at work and need to go home. Until later peeps.


Goodbye Carol, talk to you later. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Whew, finally all caught up. Sorry Carol, I haven’t figured out EllieMay’s mission. I’m thinking to post pictures of Cinder all the time, but I’m pretty sure someone’s already asked that.


Are y’all trying to double team me now??) WTH??? I thought we were friends!!! Get back in your corner young lady and keep your mouth shut! “ I’m pointing the Mom finger and using THE VOICE”


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Well actually most of the vitamins are in the potato skin. And the skin is very nice. You should try making potatoe fries with the potatoe's skin still on. It is very yummy


Mashed potatoes... red potatoes with the skins on. Good eating


----------



## jaizei

An air fryer is on my list of appliance to buy if I ever start cooking for real. 

But I've wanted a Ronco Showtime Rotisserie Oven since I was a kid and I still don't have one of them. I'd probably get the cheese fountain first just for the novelty.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I wonder if your mission has anything to do with your name????? ?
> 
> View attachment 305595


I’m thinking It’s breakfast items.. pictures or emojis... I’m still ironing out the kinks..


----------



## Blackdog1714

jaizei said:


> An air fryer is on my list of appliance to buy if I ever start cooking for real.
> 
> But I've wanted a Ronco Showtime Rotisserie Oven since I was a kid and I still don't have one of them. I'd probably get the cheese fountain first just for the novelty.


Chocolate fountain!!!! BTW it’s long pork in the Philippines


----------



## EllieMay

jaizei said:


> An air fryer is on my list of appliance to buy if I ever start cooking for real.
> 
> But I've wanted a Ronco Showtime Rotisserie Oven since I was a kid and I still don't have one of them. I'd probably get the cheese fountain first just for the novelty.


OMG I WANT THAT!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Are y’all trying to double team me now??) WTH??? I thought we were friends!!! Get back in your corner young lady and keep your mouth shut! “ I’m pointing the Mom finger and using THE VOICE”


Walks to the corner, sits down facing the wall. Secretly pulls out device to find what EllieMay’s up too. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Amron said:


> Good afternoon everybody, the days are whizzing by. Just got home from the dreaded work place, now to out my feet up, relax with a mild shake, prom our and crusty bread and butter watching the torts meander around in the rain


If Amron has a mission, @Tidgy's Dad , it is to talk about watching his torts.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

All this food talk your making me hungry ? lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Tidgy's Dad I think @jaizei's mission is to post that kiwi. Really sneaky, too, because it doesn't show up when you reply to him. It's the kind of brilliant understated thing he'd do, putting it in his signature.

Calling it because I'm way too lazy to go back and see if he was posting that kiwi prior to September 2. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> One time, my sister made mashed potatoes with bacon mixed in, so naturally I tried to get as much bacon as possible while scooping some onto a plate. The "bacon" was pieces of skin.
> 
> I'm not sure whose sin was greater, my sister for her laziness or me for my greed and gluttony.
> 
> But I've never completely put my trust in bacon since then.



@Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling @jaizei 's mission is to lie about different food stuff


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> tbf, i shouldn't blame the bacon.
> 
> mashed potatoes have always been a tricky food for me


 @Tidgy's Dad Ok, if my last Jaizei call earned me a -10 points, then how about this one: I call Jaizei is supposed to include mashed potatoes in his posts


----------



## Yvonne G

@Tidgy's Dad I'm calling Ellie Mae's mission is to be mean to us


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@Tidgy's Dad reading previous posts @jaizei talks about mash ALOT. I’ll probably get minus points but I believe the mission given was to talk about mash or any food kind as often as they can


----------



## jaizei

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I think @jaizei's mission is to post that kiwi. Really sneaky, too, because it doesn't show up when you reply to him. It's the kind of brilliant understated thing he'd do, putting it in his signature.
> 
> Calling it because I'm way too lazy to go back and see if he was posting that kiwi prior to September 2. ?



I realized that my other emote signature might be misunderstood so I changed it, and like I said I identify strongly with kiwis.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> I realized that my other emote signature might be misunderstood so I changed it, and like I said I identify strongly with kiwis.


I didn't want @CarolM feeling lonely, so I figured I'd make a guess. ?


----------



## jaizei

It's just that I guess I've been traumatized by mashed potatoes more than once so they bring out some strong emotions.

When I was a kid, I mistook mashed turnips for mashed potatoes on more than one Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I wish we get sunsets like this. I dunno why I was browsing google. 
but ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, I promised I'd let you see my boring pasture. This is from the west end looking east:




and this is from the east end looking west:




This is my lap coach, Kitty Kitty:





And this is my lap counter - 15 again today:




Kitty Kitty came to me feral, and I wasn't able to even touch him for a couple months. His eye was like that, but there was no way I could take him to the vet. I'm able to touch him now, and I pet him, but I haven't tried to pick him up yet. I'll be taking him to the vet as soon as I can safely get him into a carrier.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wish we get sunsets like this. I dunno why I was browsing google.
> but ??


@Tidgy's Dad Are there Daleks in @Mystic_Queen's pyramids?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I


Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Are there Daleks in @Mystic_Queen's pyramids?


Ive always had a fascination with Egypt. But that sunset ??


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a new wild fire in the foot hills just above Fresno in the Shaver Lake area. They've issued evacuation for all the camps, towns, etc. around that area. This is a time of year those areas get lots of people and they depend upon tourists to stay financially healthy. So bad news. I know it's a terrible thing, but what a great picture. It shows just how devastating a wild fire is.




I copied this picture off the announcement the fire people put up on my Nextdoor app. So I'm not sure it's of the area or not.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Are there Daleks in @Mystic_Queen's pyramids?


That’s all we get where I am. It sucks. I love a good sunset


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s all we get where I am. It sucks. I love a good sunset


I love sunsets too, here they can be beautiful but only if you are in the right spot. Since the fires have started and all the smoke is coming our way the sun and sky always looks red at sunset. So the kids say “Blood has been spilled this night.” Which is from Legolas in Lord of the Rings, they are addicted to that movie, then again so am I.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi... me again.. I have been dying to ask you a question but I don’t want to be nosey.
> It is kinda personal (for you). Should I ask?
> Or should it be a PM? Thought I would ask you first before blabbing your personal business around.
> hope you are feeling better!
> if not this will be sure to help....! ?


That's funny, you should get points for that!?
You can ask me anything you want here. Most members know my story. 
And no I am not gay!??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok Rose and I finished Opo's hide. (Mostly Rose,I was the brain's)
But this is just the beginning.
Have to put insulation and equipment for Opo to be comfy this winter.


----------



## Amron

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I promised I'd let you see my boring pasture. This is from the west end looking east:
> 
> View attachment 305602
> 
> 
> and this is from the east end looking west:
> 
> View attachment 305603
> 
> 
> This is my lap coach, Kitty Kitty:
> 
> View attachment 305604
> View attachment 305605
> 
> 
> And this is my lap counter - 15 again today:
> 
> View attachment 305606
> 
> 
> Kitty Kitty came to me feral, and I wasn't able to even touch him for a couple months. His eye was like that, but there was no way I could take him to the vet. I'm able to touch him now, and I pet him, but I haven't tried to pick him up yet. I'll be taking him to the vet as soon as I can safely get him into a carrier.


We have a feral cat who came to live with us, hissed and clawed at us then one day just jumped onto hubby's knee when he got in the car. Took her to the vet one day to be neutered, turns out she had already been done, they phones us to go pick her up as they had to remove all the other animals from the clinic as they were so scared of her. She is beautiful, take most of the time now but we still have to watch her carefully and warn guests about her attitude. Absolutely adores yoghurt


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok Rose and I finished Opo's hide. (Mostly Rose,I was the brain's)
> But this is just the beginning.
> Have to put insulation and equipment for Opo to be comfy this winter.
> View attachment 305617
> View attachment 305618
> View attachment 305619
> View attachment 305620
> View attachment 305621


Nice! I used to tell my neighbor how sexy she was pushing her lawnmower so just imagine for building something! ?That is my next generator enclosure project for when I upgrade to a bigger genny


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


I guess I'm supposed to connect all those dots. I do have a whisp broom. But maybe they're eyeballs and I'm trapped like a rat in a trap.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning beauties,
> I have a question.... if we don’t call out someone’s mission how are we to find out if we’ve guessed it or not?? And if someone gets cancelled out or not so they can stop playing?
> jusy wanted to bring my breakfast in to share with everyone!! ?


Wow! I want to have a breakfast lunch or dinner smogasboard like that. Yummy... games not over.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! That was too good! That’s how I envision Carol too!!! She’s called a few now.. who are you taking out???


That's cause she secretly lurks and takes notes.? I'm just sitting here wondering ? also.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Actually I am almost tempted to take up smoking maybe it will help me to be a better detective.


I knew your eyeballs were everywhere.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I
> 
> Ive always had a fascination with Egypt. But that sunset ??


@Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling Mystic_Queen's mission is to mention Egypt in her posts


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok Rose and I finished Opo's hide. (Mostly Rose,I was the brain's)
> But this is just the beginning.
> Have to put insulation and equipment for Opo to be comfy this winter.
> View attachment 305617
> View attachment 305618
> View attachment 305619
> View attachment 305620
> View attachment 305621


My gosh, Ray! How lucky you are to have found such a worthy mate. Looks like she can do anything!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I will probably get sporked for this but here goes:
> 
> Agents so far:
> Heather - ElliMay
> Ray-Opo - Terminated
> ChefdeNoel -Yvonne (Other one)
> JoesMum - Terminated
> Yvonne - Terminated
> Maggie - Terminated
> Lokke - Terminated
> Pastel - Terminated
> Zeropilot - Very rarely posting
> Cathie G
> Mark - Terminated
> Black dog
> Meg
> KarenSoCal
> AZtortmom - also not posted much
> Chubbs
> Mystic Queen
> SMMClure - Not posted much
> Jaizei
> Golden Greek Tortoise 567
> 
> So I still have to figure out 13 Agents. I wonder if Adam is an agent? have I missed anybody?


Yea where is Adam the instigator of all this? I need to see him.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nice! I used to tell my neighbor how sexy she was pushing her lawnmower so just imagine for building something! ?That is my next generator enclosure project for when I upgrade to a bigger genny


@Tidgy's Dad - I call Blackdog1714's mission is to talk about his projects and future projects


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That's cause she secretly lurks and takes notes.? I'm just sitting here wondering ? also.


@Tidgy's Dad - I call that Cathie's mission is to use an emoji in every post (unless someone already called it)


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yea where is Adam the instigator of all this? I need to see him.?


He's going to be pretty sorry he's been gone so long. I've been reading daily, and every time I turn it on I have to go back at least 6 pages to find where I left off. Can you imagine the mess he's going to find when he comes back?


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> tbf, i shouldn't blame the bacon.
> 
> mashed potatoes have always been a tricky food for me


Well... I only like certain potato skins so I don't blame you. Mashed potatoes should never have little black crap spread through them. They need to be white and creamy. Leftovers can have things mixed in and fried like a latke.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call that Cathie's mission is to use an emoji in every post (unless someone already called it)


No I just got a new phone and I'm having fun posting emojis. It does really neat cute ones.??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> He's going to be pretty sorry he's been gone so long. I've been reading daily, and every time I turn it on I have to go back at least 6 pages to find where I left off. Can you imagine the mess he's going to find when he comes back?


I'm thinking he'll try to catch up soon.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I'm thinking he'll try to catch up soon.


Or he’ll just skip everything like Chubbs did. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> No I just got a new phone and I'm having fun posting emojis. It does really neat cute ones.??


Hmmmm, then maybe it’s to post a duck emoji as often as possible.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I love sunsets too, here they can be beautiful but only if you are in the right spot. Since the fires have started and all the smoke is coming our way the sun and sky always looks red at sunset. So the kids say “Blood has been spilled this night.” Which is from Legolas in Lord of the Rings, they are addicted to that movie, then again so am I.


Lord of the rings is awesome. 
fab film


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Lord of the rings is awesome.
> fab film


We absolutely love it. I got the whole set for hubby a while ago on our 3rd anniversary, he is so protective of it. Won’t let the kids touch it. We have a tradition of watching all the movies at least twice a year. Once at Christmas, and once at one of our b-days. In fact, we are watching the very last one tonight. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nice! I used to tell my neighbor how sexy she was pushing her lawnmower so just imagine for building something! ?That is my next generator enclosure project for when I upgrade to a bigger genny


LOL I will tell Rose. It would be great for a generator enclosure. Now for the details to make it functional for Opo.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh, Ray! How lucky you are to have found such a worthy mate. Looks like she can do anything!!!


Rose is a fast learner. We have our struggles working together. I get frustrated because of my limitations and sometimes that reflects on her. A little kiss and a sorry usually does the trick. But I need to learn to keep my frustrations to myself. It's hard when I could have assembled it all by myself. My first thought needs to be thankful we do projects together. I am working on it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> He's going to be pretty sorry he's been gone so long. I've been reading daily, and every time I turn it on I have to go back at least 6 pages to find where I left off. Can you imagine the mess he's going to find when he comes back?
> [/QUOTE
> He needs us.


----------



## Cathie G

W


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, then maybe it’s to post a duck emoji as often as possible.


Wrong! ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> W
> 
> Wrong! ??


You are amazing for telling me, I didn’t call it so I’m scot free!!! ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I feel so evil ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHIE!
????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Sorry Cathie ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is a fast learner. We have our struggles working together. I get frustrated because of my limitations and sometimes that reflects on her. A little kiss and a sorry usually does the trick. But I need to learn to keep my frustrations to myself. It's hard when I could have assembled it all by myself. My first thought needs to be thankful we do projects together. I am working on it.?


You are doing her great favors. I always bug the people working on my house half to death for that knowledge. I do warn and ask them ahead of time if they mind me being a pain in the butt. Sometimes they let me help. With the knowledge I've gained I can help. Sometimes I need to do it myself anyway so the more I learn the better.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHIE!
> ????


Thanks ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry Cathie ?


Yea I'll try to forget it tomorrow.?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Agreed. I was at this restaurant once and I found a fingernail in my salad, never ate there again. The waiter offered a free meal but I decided nope, I wasn‘t going to risk it.?


My mom would have told me to hush and not tell everyone otherwise they will want one too. ??


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> It's just that I guess I've been traumatized by mashed potatoes more than once so they bring out some strong emotions.
> 
> When I was a kid, I mistook mashed turnips for mashed potatoes on more than one Thanksgiving and Christmas.


Now you have me hungry for mashed turnips with butter. No black crap on them even if you don't peel them. Now I have a new idea for cooking them.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Are y’all trying to double team me now??) WTH??? I thought we were friends!!! Get back in your corner young lady and keep your mouth shut! “ I’m pointing the Mom finger and using THE VOICE”


Are you pointing it at me? I look around to see if anybody else is around while I stab myself in the chest with my own finger. Ouch, now see what you made me do. It hurt. It hurt big time, I am going to have to go and tell my mommy about the mean lady who made me stab myself. ????????


----------



## Blackdog1714

Our newest chicken- Chubbs the Frizzle is very happy she gave us an egg!


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> An air fryer is on my list of appliance to buy if I ever start cooking for real.
> 
> But I've wanted a Ronco Showtime Rotisserie Oven since I was a kid and I still don't have one of them. I'd probably get the cheese fountain first just for the novelty.


Darn it. There is that cheese word again.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m thinking It’s breakfast items.. pictures or emojis... I’m still ironing out the kinks..


The emojis have been ruled out already. Just saying. And since there were no rules given I am presuming it is okay to discuss things. ??‍??️‍?️‍?️‍?‍?????✌??????????????✍????????????????


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Chocolate fountain!!!! BTW it’s long pork in the Philippines


?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Walks to the corner, sits down facing the wall. Secretly pulls out device to find what EllieMay’s up too. ?


So did you find out? Give me your device, I want to see, I also want to try it. ??????????


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I think @jaizei's mission is to post that kiwi. Really sneaky, too, because it doesn't show up when you reply to him. It's the kind of brilliant understated thing he'd do, putting it in his signature.
> 
> Calling it because I'm way too lazy to go back and see if he was posting that kiwi prior to September 2. ?


Whoop whoop you are calling stuff. ????????


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I'm calling Ellie Mae's mission is to be mean to us


Well done Yvonne. I think you are on to something. But I think it is to tease us. ?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Tidgy's Dad reading previous posts @jaizei talks about mash ALOT. I’ll probably get minus points but I believe the mission given was to talk about mash or any food kind as often as they can


Hee hee hee. Carry on, carry on. I like it that you all are now starting to worry about other peoples missions.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I didn't want @CarolM feeling lonely, so I figured I'd make a guess. ?


I hit that one many time, you just can't see it because they are all on top of one another. ?????????????????????? okay maybe you can see it.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wish we get sunsets like this. I dunno why I was browsing google.
> but ??


Huh. Got you. I call your Dark Lords given mission to talk about or mention egypt in some way.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I promised I'd let you see my boring pasture. This is from the west end looking east:
> 
> View attachment 305602
> 
> 
> and this is from the east end looking west:
> 
> View attachment 305603
> 
> 
> This is my lap coach, Kitty Kitty:
> 
> View attachment 305604
> View attachment 305605
> 
> 
> And this is my lap counter - 15 again today:
> 
> View attachment 305606
> 
> 
> Kitty Kitty came to me feral, and I wasn't able to even touch him for a couple months. His eye was like that, but there was no way I could take him to the vet. I'm able to touch him now, and I pet him, but I haven't tried to pick him up yet. I'll be taking him to the vet as soon as I can safely get him into a carrier.


You definitely need to whistle the mexican whistle.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Are there Daleks in @Mystic_Queen's pyramids?


What is a Dalek?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> This is a new wild fire in the foot hills just above Fresno in the Shaver Lake area. They've issued evacuation for all the camps, towns, etc. around that area. This is a time of year those areas get lots of people and they depend upon tourists to stay financially healthy. So bad news. I know it's a terrible thing, but what a great picture. It shows just how devastating a wild fire is.
> 
> View attachment 305608
> 
> 
> I copied this picture off the announcement the fire people put up on my Nextdoor app. So I'm not sure it's of the area or not.


There is a lot of danger in beauty.... or is that beauty is dangerous. ? oh I don't know. But I hope that they get it under control and that it does not turn your way. Holding thumbs.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok Rose and I finished Opo's hide. (Mostly Rose,I was the brain's)
> But this is just the beginning.
> Have to put insulation and equipment for Opo to be comfy this winter.
> View attachment 305617
> View attachment 305618
> View attachment 305619
> View attachment 305620
> View attachment 305621


Awesome work Rose. And great brains Ray.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> So did you find out? Give me your device, I want to see, I also want to try it. ??????????


You’ll never know if I do ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I guess I'm supposed to connect all those dots. I do have a whisp broom. But maybe they're eyeballs and I'm trapped like a rat in a trap.?


It is meant to mean I am watching you.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's cause she secretly lurks and takes notes.? I'm just sitting here wondering ? also.


Theres that duck again. ???????


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Huh. Got you. I call your Dark Lords given mission to talk about or mention egypt in some way.


Too late. I already guessed that.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling Mystic_Queen's mission is to mention Egypt in her posts


Darn it Yvonne. Stop thinking like me. Or is it I should stop thinking like you. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea where is Adam the instigator of all this? I need to see him.?


I am wondering if he started us off and is now sitting back and enjoying the show while he lurks in the corner. Shush don't tell him I said that otherwise he will give me more negative points.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call Blackdog1714's mission is to talk about his projects and future projects


Good one. I haven't got a clue what his mission is.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I am wondering if he started us off and is bow sitting back and enjoying the show while he lurks in the corner. Shush don't tell him I said that otherwise he will give me more points.


Perhaps... ?? The only flaw to watching someone in here is it‘s too dark to see them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> He's going to be pretty sorry he's been gone so long. I've been reading daily, and every time I turn it on I have to go back at least 6 pages to find where I left off. Can you imagine the mess he's going to find when he comes back?


Awe awe. It wasn't me. I promise, please don't give me more minus points.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> No I just got a new phone and I'm having fun posting emojis. It does really neat cute ones.??


Okay I am calling it. Your Dark Lords given.mission is to post a duck emoji.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, then maybe it’s to post a duck emoji as often as possible.


Hey that's my one.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> W
> 
> Wrong! ??


Well in that case I am safe because she said it first. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You are amazing for telling me, I didn’t call it so I’m scot free!!! ??


Oh darn it. I DID. Sigh. The rest of you might as well give up. You will never catch me now.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I feel so evil ?


You are very evil.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Oh darn it. I DID. Sigh. The rest of you might as well give up. You will never catch me now.


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> You are very evil.


And proud of it! ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHIE!
> ????


Wait what. Thanks for the heads up. A very happy birthday to the best sitting duck ever.???


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Our newest chicken- Chubbs the Frizzle is very happy she gave us an egg!


Chubbs is laying eggs for you. Wow.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Too late. I already guessed that.


Well then Snap


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Perhaps... ?? The only flaw to watching someone in here is it‘s too dark to see them.


Rrriiigggghhhhttttt. I forgot about that. Oh wait .....he has a set of army night goggles so he can see everything.


----------



## CarolM

Okay it is bed time for me. But first I promised a pic of the wall.
Remember pic ending in 806 was what it looked like when I first built it. The rest are now of it being completed.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Goodnight Carol, sweet dreams. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Our newest chicken- Chubbs the Frizzle is very happy she gave us an egg!


Frizzle is adorable and I'll bet she is really happy to get that thing out! You don't happen to know what kind of chicken I fell in love with or do you? It's a cream color with feathers on top that looks like beethoven's haircut. I don't even know where to start looking for that type.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It is meant to mean I am watching you.


Ok that means I was right. I had to put my glasses on and make sure that was eyeballs.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> What is a Dalek?


The little icon @Tidgy's Dad uses to Exterminate the agents is a Dalek. _Doctor Who_ reference.

Don't ask our Dark Lord for translations between _Doctor Who_ and _Star Trek_, as he doesn't speak Klingon or Romulan, and refuses to fidget with the universal translator.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Darn it. There is that cheese word again.


Yes he might have taken up that cheese word cause Ray got caught really quickly.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Theres that duck again. ???????


You've been hunting ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> The little icon @Tidgy's Dad uses to Exterminate the agents is a Dalek. _Doctor Who_ reference.
> 
> Don't ask our Dark Lord for translations between _Doctor Who_ and _Star Trek_, as he doesn't speak Klingon or Romulan, and refuses to fidget with the universal translator.


He doesn’t even speak Vulcan? Or Ferengi? Or even Borg?!! If you don’t speak Borg then you definitely need a universal translator. ? But of course, he won‘t use it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wait what. Thanks for the heads up. A very happy birthday to the best sitting duck ever.???


I know. First I had this bang the gong medal on me and then I had a red banner too. So far just just floating around on the water now and then.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Frizzle is adorable and I'll bet she is really happy to get that thing out! You don't happen to know what kind of chicken I fell in love with or do you? It's a cream color with feathers on top that looks like beethoven's haircut. I don't even know where to start looking for that type.


You are thinking of a Polish Chicken. Say hello to our Polish/Deathlayer mixes. Still a pretty good head of “hair”!?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I know. First I had this bang the gong medal on me and then I had a red banner too. So far just just floating around on the water now and then.?


A dinosaur group—T.Rex “Get it On”?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Now you have me hungry for mashed turnips with butter. No black crap on them even if you don't peel them. Now I have a new idea for cooking them.


And as a matter of fact I'm hungry for some kind of mash. With wild turkey and stuffing and pumpkin pie and all the trimmings. That'll mean it's close to Christmas ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> He doesn’t even speak Vulcan? Or Ferengi? Or even Borg?!! If you don’t speak Borg then you definitely need a universal translator. ? But of course, he won‘t use it.


He doesn't speak any of those. Nor does he want to.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> You are thinking of a Polish Chicken. Say hello to our Polish/Deathlayer mixes. Still a pretty good head of “hair”!?


Thanks I'll look it up. Just to see for now.?


----------



## jaizei

Cathie G said:


> And as a matter of fact I'm hungry for some kind of mash. With wild turkey and stuffing and pumpkin pie and all the trimmings. That'll mean it's close to Christmas ?



I'll split the pumpecapple piecake with you. I won't feel so bad if I only eat half of it.









Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40


Three Brothers Bakery ships its Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40 nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.




www.goldbelly.com


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> A dinosaur group—T.Rex “Get it On”?


I know... oldie but goodie. I keep hearing it in my head so I'll have to find it on utube now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You are doing her great favors. I always bug the people working on my house half to death for that knowledge. I do warn and ask them ahead of time if they mind me being a pain in the butt. Sometimes they let me help. With the knowledge I've gained I can help. Sometimes I need to do it myself anyway so the more I learn the better.


Rose is quite knowledgeable. She has helped me remodel a house that we gutted down to the studs and also a house that we totally remodeled a kitchen, bathrooms and new floors,paint and trim thru the whole house. Also has helped me fix cars and appliances. 
Her family in the Philippines cant believe it. Being the only daughter she was treated like a princess over there. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Awesome work Rose. And great brains Ray.


Thanks ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Ok, if my last Jaizei call earned me a -10 points, then how about this one: I call Jaizei is supposed to include mashed potatoes in his posts


Jaizei is male?? Sheesh...I've thought female for 3 years now!
?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

KarenSoCal said:


> Jaizei is male?? Sheesh...I've thought female for 3 years now!
> ?


Oh that’s funny! I thought the same thing for a few months, so you‘re not alone. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes he might have taken up that cheese word cause Ray got caught really quickly.


Who caught me? All I know was the Dark Lord said my mission was over. I never saw the post of who figured me out. It's to hard to keep up with all these posts.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, I promised I'd let you see my boring pasture. This is from the west end looking east:
> 
> View attachment 305602



I never knew you have a miniature horse! How cool!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

KarenSoCal said:


> I never knew you have a miniature horse! How cool!


Now I’m confused, I thought that was a dog. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> You are thinking of a Polish Chicken. Say hello to our Polish/Deathlayer mixes. Still a pretty good head of “hair”!?


Sorry forgot the photo


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> Who caught me? All I know was the Dark Lord said my mission was over. I never saw the post of who figured me out. It's to hard to keep up with all these posts.


I called it, but Yvonne actually did it before me except Adam and I didn’t think she was calling it. We thought she was just thinking. So, let’s just say it was Yvonne.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I called it, but Yvonne actually did it before me except Adam and I didn’t think she was calling it. We thought she was just thinking. So, let’s just say it was Yvonne.


So my post saying I wasn't given a mission didn't fool anybody.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> So my post saying I wasn't given a mission didn't fool anybody.


I was fooled until Adam put the list of people who had missions. It was clever really, I didn’t suspect a thing until then.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is quite knowledgeable. She has helped me remodel a house that we gutted down to the studs and also a house that we totally remodeled a kitchen, bathrooms and new floors,paint and trim thru the whole house. Also has helped me fix cars and appliances.
> Her family in the Philippines cant believe it. Being the only daughter she was treated like a princess over there. ?


Little did they know they actually did have a princess. I'm so glad you have each other. The two of you are really stronger than you may think and very inspiring to others. When people around the 2 of you go through things (as we all do) they can have hope also.


----------



## jaizei

KarenSoCal said:


> Jaizei is male?? Sheesh...I've thought female for 3 years now!
> ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


>


You do have an air of mystery about you. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Who caught me? All I know was the Dark Lord said my mission was over. I never saw the post of who figured me out. It's to hard to keep up with all these posts.


Yea I know. So far I'm still a sitting duck as far as I can tell. I even read through about 20 pages and managed to keep my big mouth shut like CarolM does at times. I think she caught you but I can't remember ? you were pretty obvious though.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Cathie G hope you have a great day. Sending love and hugs from uk ?? ?????


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Cathie G hope you have a great day. Sending love and hugs from uk ?? ?????


I am and did. Thank you. I found a thing I should have bought yesterday so I paid double today but that's okay. I have it and posted a picture in the nut case nut house. My critters enjoyed a new toy and now it's in the trunk of the car. It will help me just push all the heavy groceries into the house on a dolly thingy.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Happy Birthday, Cathie!


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I called it, but Yvonne actually did it before me except Adam and I didn’t think she was calling it. We thought she was just thinking. So, let’s just say it was Yvonne.


Oh ok. I was blaming it on Carol... sorry Carol ???


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Happy Birthday, Cathie!
> 
> View attachment 305658


Thank you and it's even my favorite color. Sapphire.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I was fooled until Adam put the list of people who had missions. It was clever really, I didn’t suspect a thing until then.


Oh I missed that post.


----------



## EllieMay

I expected to have an exponential amount of posts to catch up on but it appears that you all stayed otherwise occupied today... I Love the wall, Carol ... & Ray, that’s a fantastic job that you and Rose did for Opo.. 
I stayed out visiting most of the day and returned home just in time to take care of the critters and get son in bed for school tomorrow. I’ve still got to put the ferrets back in for the night and Cinder is driving me nuts for some play time! I tell her I’m busy and for her, that’s just Inconceivable!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I expected to have an exponential amount of posts to catch up on but it appears that you all stayed otherwise occupied today... I Love the wall, Carol ... & Ray, that’s a fantastic job that you and Rose did for Opo..
> I stayed out visiting most of the day and returned home just in time to take care of the critters and get son in bed for school tomorrow. I’ve still got to put the ferrets back in for the night and Cinder is driving me nuts for some play time! I tell her I’m busy and for her, that’s just Inconceivable!!!


Your dog is going to have a harem if you keep it up. I'm in love too.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I will probably get sporked for this but here goes:
> 
> Agents so far:
> Heather - ElliMay
> Ray-Opo - Terminated
> ChefdeNoel -Yvonne (Other one)
> JoesMum - Terminated
> Yvonne - Terminated
> Maggie - Terminated
> Lokke - Terminated
> Pastel - Terminated
> Zeropilot - Very rarely posting
> Cathie G
> Mark - Terminated
> Black dog
> Meg
> KarenSoCal
> AZtortmom - also not posted much
> Chubbs
> Mystic Queen
> SMMClure - Not posted much
> Jaizei
> Golden Greek Tortoise 567
> 
> So I still have to figure out 13 Agents. I wonder if Adam is an agent? have I missed anybody?



14?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> That's funny, you should get points for that!?
> You can ask me anything you want here. Most members know my story.
> And no I am not gay!??



Omg!!! ????. I was NOT gonna ask if you were gay!!! 
I had already assumed? ?
No ... that’s not it... and even if you were I would love you anyway. Gay-drag-or trans .. it’s not different to me ... as long as your nice that’s all I need... love em all!! 
but what I was really wanting to know is ...
How is your phantom pain mirror working out for you? Last I read you were miffed about how it worked.. and no instructions..
Did you finally figure it out? How is it doing?
When I read those posts I asked my ex-boyfriend Google how it worked.. Very interesting!!!!! Later I had hoped you would post something about how wonderful it was working and helping your pain out... but I might have missed the post??
Every time I walk away from this room to tinkle I come back and 43 new pages await me!!!! I wasn’t about to go back....
Anyway, was just concerned and I hope you finally got some relief... 
P.s.- tell YOUR WIFE I already knew you were married!! ?
I had a guy ask me if I was married once and when I said yes.... do you know what he said back!?!????!!!!!
He said...and I quote.. , “happily married?”
I had to think for a moment.... not sure I ever answered his question?? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Your dog is going to have a harem if you keep it up. I'm in love too.



CATHY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ?????
TO ONE OF A KIND GIRL!!!
YOU ROCK LADY!!!!!
?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> CATHY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ?????
> TO ONE OF A KIND GIRL!!!
> YOU ROCK LADY!!!!!
> ?


Aww... thank you... it's actually been a pretty good day. In the first place I woke up. Then I ran around and spent some money. Then I came home and about to eat dinner. But in the meantime I played with my friends and family online ?.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Okay it is bed time for me. But first I promised a pic of the wall.
> Remember pic ending in 806 was what it looked like when I first built it. The rest are now of it being completed.
> 
> View attachment 305647
> View attachment 305648
> View attachment 305649
> View attachment 305650


You are very talented!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I'll split the pumpecapple piecake with you. I won't feel so bad if I only eat half of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40
> 
> 
> Three Brothers Bakery ships its Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40 nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goldbelly.com


Did I already call Jaizei's mission to post obscure recipes?


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> I never knew you have a miniature horse! How cool!


LOL!! She's close to 70lbs.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I expected to have an exponential amount of posts to catch up on but it appears that you all stayed otherwise occupied today... I Love the wall, Carol ... & Ray, that’s a fantastic job that you and Rose did for Opo..
> I stayed out visiting most of the day and returned home just in time to take care of the critters and get son in bed for school tomorrow. I’ve still got to put the ferrets back in for the night and Cinder is driving me nuts for some play time! I tell her I’m busy and for her, that’s just Inconceivable!!!
> 
> View attachment 305662
> View attachment 305663
> View attachment 305664


Dang that's a cute dog!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I expected to have an exponential amount of posts to catch up on but it appears that you all stayed otherwise occupied today... I Love the wall, Carol ... & Ray, that’s a fantastic job that you and Rose did for Opo..
> I stayed out visiting most of the day and returned home just in time to take care of the critters and get son in bed for school tomorrow. I’ve still got to put the ferrets back in for the night and Cinder is driving me nuts for some play time! I tell her I’m busy and for her, that’s just Inconceivable!!!
> 
> View attachment 305662
> View attachment 305663
> View attachment 305664


The cuteness is killing me. She’s so adorable ?


----------



## Amron

Llllllllllllllllllllllllll


Ray--Opo said:


> Oh I missed that post.


Oh I didn't see that post, how far is it please?


----------



## Amron

Where did all the Armidillo's go? I'm sure they were in this chilly unlit space, they served well as tables


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Aww... thank you... it's actually been a pretty good day. In the first place I woke up. Then I ran around and spent some money. Then I came home and about to eat dinner. But in the meantime I played with my friends and family online ?.


Happy birthday for yesterday, glad you had a good day. You mustn't be too far from me we could of ate cake


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> What is a Dalek?


An Alien in a tin can from Doctor Who.


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Happy Birthday, Cathie!
> 
> View attachment 305658


Happy birthday Cathie ??


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> Where did all the Armidillo's go? I'm sure they were in this chilly unlit space, they served well as tables


Polish a jellyfish and you can generally find them 

Montgomery the armadillo coffe table is here with my morning brew. I’ll send him over


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

I had a busy day at the rescue yesterday. Baby bird feeding season is nearly over. We have 7 swallows, 3 house martins and a song thrush that need feeding.

However, we have plenty of other birds and animals in. I hadn’t even got out my car when a van pulled up alongside me with a woodpigeon he’d clipped as he was driving along the main road nearby. It looked pretty bad, but by the time I left it was clear that it was a black eye and some minor cuts and a bit of a headache. The painkillers had cut in and it was eating when I left.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes he might have taken up that cheese word cause Ray got caught really quickly.


I almost called it. But then Chickened out. Maybe I should just call it anyway. Okay I am going to do it. I call @jaizei Dark Lord's given mission to be taking over Ray's mission and to mention cheese as often as possible without getting caught.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You've been hunting ?


Me hunt. No ways, I am likely to shoot my foot if I tried hunting.?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> He doesn’t even speak Vulcan? Or Ferengi? Or even Borg?!! If you don’t speak Borg then you definitely need a universal translator. ? But of course, he won‘t use it.


me thinks you will be getting minus points for even mentioning the above. Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I know. First I had this bang the gong medal on me and then I had a red banner too. So far just just floating around on the water now and then.?


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> I'll split the pumpecapple piecake with you. I won't feel so bad if I only eat half of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40
> 
> 
> Three Brothers Bakery ships its Pumpecapple Piecake - Serves 40 nationwide on Goldbelly®. Order from 850+ top restaurants, food shops & chefs in 50 states — only on Goldbelly. Guaranteed to arrive fresh. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goldbelly.com


Where is the cheese word? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is quite knowledgeable. She has helped me remodel a house that we gutted down to the studs and also a house that we totally remodeled a kitchen, bathrooms and new floors,paint and trim thru the whole house. Also has helped me fix cars and appliances.
> Her family in the Philippines cant believe it. Being the only daughter she was treated like a princess over there. ?


Rose sounds like G.I. Jane. I LOVE G.I. JANE. You go girl. Show the world what woman can do.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Who caught me? All I know was the Dark Lord said my mission was over. I never saw the post of who figured me out. It's to hard to keep up with all these posts.


It was me Ray. Sorry. My bad!!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I never knew you have a miniature horse! How cool!


HUH, I call your Dark Lord's given mission to act like you did not know things.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I called it, but Yvonne actually did it before me except Adam and I didn’t think she was calling it. We thought she was just thinking. So, let’s just say it was Yvonne.


Oops, It wasn't me??? Sjoe, I have called so many that I forget who has done what and when and how. This is getting confusing. Confucius says.......a lot of things that I don't understand.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I am and did. Thank you. I found a thing I should have bought yesterday so I paid double today but that's okay. I have it and posted a picture in the nut case nut house. My critters enjoyed a new toy and now it's in the trunk of the car. It will help me just push all the heavy groceries into the house on a dolly thingy.


Why did you post it in the nut house? Are we not nutty enough for you to share it with us? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Oh ok. I was blaming it on Carol... sorry Carol ???


HUH, I have got yours now. I call your Dark Lord's given mission to get used to your new phone and post new things /emoji's etc.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I expected to have an exponential amount of posts to catch up on but it appears that you all stayed otherwise occupied today... I Love the wall, Carol ... & Ray, that’s a fantastic job that you and Rose did for Opo..
> I stayed out visiting most of the day and returned home just in time to take care of the critters and get son in bed for school tomorrow. I’ve still got to put the ferrets back in for the night and Cinder is driving me nuts for some play time! I tell her I’m busy and for her, that’s just Inconceivable!!!
> 
> View attachment 305662
> View attachment 305663
> View attachment 305664


So if it is not to post pics of your animals, or not to post pics of Cinder, and not the use of big words, or is it the use of the Word INCONCEIVABLE? mmmmm I wonder.?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> 14?


Maybe maybe not. Muhahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Omg!!! ????. I was NOT gonna ask if you were gay!!!
> I had already assumed? ?
> No ... that’s not it... and even if you were I would love you anyway. Gay-drag-or trans .. it’s not different to me ... as long as your nice that’s all I need... love em all!!
> but what I was really wanting to know is ...
> How is your phantom pain mirror working out for you? Last I read you were miffed about how it worked.. and no instructions..
> Did you finally figure it out? How is it doing?
> When I read those posts I asked my ex-boyfriend Google how it worked.. Very interesting!!!!! Later I had hoped you would post something about how wonderful it was working and helping your pain out... but I might have missed the post??
> Every time I walk away from this room to tinkle I come back and 43 new pages await me!!!! I wasn’t about to go back....
> Anyway, was just concerned and I hope you finally got some relief...
> P.s.- tell YOUR WIFE I already knew you were married!! ?
> I had a guy ask me if I was married once and when I said yes.... do you know what he said back!?!????!!!!!
> He said...and I quote.. , “happily married?”
> I had to think for a moment.... not sure I ever answered his question?? ??


That is classic. Would your mission be to ramble on, and insert cute anecdotes here and there?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You are very talented!


Why Thank you my Lady.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Did I already call Jaizei's mission to post obscure recipes?


I think that you did.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good morning CDR family ?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Where did all the Armidillo's go? I'm sure they were in this chilly unlit space, they served well as tables


Montgomery is around here somewhere. (I try to give a long and loud whistle but all that comes out is hot air!!!)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Polish a jellyfish and you can generally find them
> 
> Montgomery the armadillo coffe table is here with my morning brew. I’ll send him over


Thank you. I feel the need for some creme brule tea.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I had a busy day at the rescue yesterday. Baby bird feeding season is nearly over. We have 7 swallows, 3 house martins and a song thrush that need feeding.
> 
> However, we have plenty of other birds and animals in. I hadn’t even got out my car when a van pulled up alongside me with a woodpigeon he’d clipped as he was driving along the main road nearby. It looked pretty bad, but by the time I left it was clear that it was a black eye and some minor cuts and a bit of a headache. The painkillers had cut in and it was eating when I left.


I so wish I had the time to be able to volunteer at an animal sanctuary. I would love it.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good morning CDR family ?


Well Good Morning My Fair Lady. Would you like a spot of tea and maybe a crumpet?


----------



## CarolM

Okay, I have caught up with myself, but need to get back to some work, but before I do, This advert was on the side of the screen while I was catching up and it reminds me of Scooby Doo (my dog) they could be twins.:



And I want one of these:




And just because it is Tuesday:


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Okay, I have caught up with myself, but need to get back to some work, but before I do, This advert was on the side of the screen while I was catching up and it reminds me of Scooby Doo (my dog) they could be twins.:
> 
> View attachment 305671
> 
> And I want one of these:
> 
> View attachment 305672
> 
> 
> And just because it is Tuesday:


Oops I forgot to post the pic of Scooby Doo in that pose.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Hope everyone has an unequivocally awesome day!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone has an unequivocally awesome day!


Dammit. Every time I think I have you, you go and confound me. Sigh.


----------



## CarolM

I want to do this: But where will I put it?


----------



## CarolM

@Yvonne G remember I bought that almond tree about two or three years ago?
Well it is finally fruiting. Yayyy.


----------



## CarolM

And I thought that I would try Marks trick.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Well Good Morning My Fair Lady. Would you like a spot of tea and maybe a crumpet?


Haha I don’t drink tea. But I’ll have a coffee and a crumpet ??


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Did I already call Jaizei's mission to post obscure recipes?



If I was able to follow a recipe and make something like that, I'd never leave the house.


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> Where is the cheese word? ? ?



I keep a can of cheeze whiz at the ready for those occasions when something isn't sufficiently cheezy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> And I thought that I would try Marks trick.



Nicely done!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Two quick pix from my early morning solo kayaking adventure yesterday.

Resting on a Sandy Quiet Beach




American Bald Eagle


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Haha I don’t drink tea. But I’ll have a coffee and a crumpet ??


Well then if you insist. But you will either have to wait for Adam to give you the coffee or give Montgomery a call. 
Otherwise I could offer you some whiskey!


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> I keep a can of cheeze whiz at the ready for those occasions when something isn't sufficiently cheezy.


Much better.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Nicely done!


Oh Thank you Good Sir!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Two quick pix from my early morning solo kayaking adventure yesterday.
> 
> Resting on a Sandy Quiet Beach
> View attachment 305681
> 
> 
> 
> American Bald Eagle
> View attachment 305682


I always love the pictures that you do with high contrasting colours. Your Kayak pic looks lonely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I always love the pictures that you do with high contrasting colours. Your Kayak pic looks lonely.



Here’s one more.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Well then if you insist. But you will either have to wait for Adam to give you the coffee or give Montgomery a call.
> Otherwise I could offer you some whiskey!


Oh and so sorry but I could not find a crumpet, But here have a scone.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one more.
> View attachment 305687


Beautiful. That water must be freezing it is so dark.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Our newest chicken- Chubbs the Frizzle is very happy she gave us an egg!


named after our Chubbs, the vanishing celebrity?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well then if you insist. But you will either have to wait for Adam to give you the coffee or give Montgomery a call.
> Otherwise I could offer you some whiskey!


Shouts into the gloom... “Oy! One-legged Pirate! Put another pot of coffee on please”


----------



## Maggie3fan

@Yvonne G...Jordan and Andrew have a cabin at Shaver and they had to evacuate and it looks like the cabin is going to be a total loss. We have high temps and a strong wind blowing smoke from California's fires and one in our Cascade mountains making it terrible smoke and winds here in Corvallis. My Sulcata are closed up in their shed, and all my windows are closed, and I'm running a fan. But I've had to use my inhaler more than normal. I can hardly see across the grass seed field. It's pretty scary. I have another fan softly blowing the air in my living room where most of my birds are. Birds are very sensitive to smoke so it can be kinda dangerous. It makes me afraid for all the people having their homes burned and all we have is smoke.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G...Jordan and Andrew have a cabin at Shaver and they had to evacuate and it looks like the cabin is going to be a total loss. We have high temps and a strong wind blowing smoke from California's fires and one in our Cascade mountains making it terrible smoke and winds here in Corvallis. My Sulcata are closed up in their shed, and all my windows are closed, and I'm running a fan. But I've had to use my inhaler more than normal. I can hardly see across the grass seed field. It's pretty scary. I have another fan softly blowing the air in my living room where most of my birds are. Birds are very sensitive to smoke so it can be kinda dangerous. It makes me afraid for all the people having their homes burned and all we have is smoke.


Stay safe Maggie. Maggie’s animals, you better stay safe too!


----------



## Maggie3fan

I know I am slightly different than most...here's my living room....


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Well then if you insist. But you will either have to wait for Adam to give you the coffee or give Montgomery a call.
> Otherwise I could offer you some whiskey!


Now whiskey is a win win. Even better than coffee lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Oh and so sorry but I could not find a crumpet, But here have a scone.
> 
> View attachment 305688


I may be British. But come on now I don’t sit eat scones and drink tea ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> I know I am slightly different than most...here's my living room....
> View attachment 305691
> 
> 
> View attachment 305692


Wow I love it. Them plants are wow ? And pretty ikkle birdies. Stay safe Maggie. And the animals too ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G...Jordan and Andrew have a cabin at Shaver and they had to evacuate and it looks like the cabin is going to be a total loss. We have high temps and a strong wind blowing smoke from California's fires and one in our Cascade mountains making it terrible smoke and winds here in Corvallis. My Sulcata are closed up in their shed, and all my windows are closed, and I'm running a fan. But I've had to use my inhaler more than normal. I can hardly see across the grass seed field. It's pretty scary. I have another fan softly blowing the air in my living room where most of my birds are. Birds are very sensitive to smoke so it can be kinda dangerous. It makes me afraid for all the people having their homes burned and all we have is smoke.


Oh Maggie, That is terrible news. I really hope that it gets under control and all the smoke blows away into the air where it can do no harm to anybody or anything. Stay Safe Maggie.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I know I am slightly different than most...here's my living room....
> View attachment 305691
> 
> 
> View attachment 305692


I love your living room. Especially the hanging plant and the big plants.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Now whiskey is a win win. Even better than coffee lol


Okay then. Let me pour you some then. What kind do you like? Johnnie Walker Black or Glen fidich?


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> I may be British. But come on now I don’t sit eat scones and drink tea ??


Of course not. You are having scones and whiskey disguised as tea. ?


----------



## CarolM

_@_Mystic_Queen

How is the tortoise that you rescued doing?


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> Where is the cheese word? ? ?


Is that like shrubbery was in Monty Python?


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Is that like shrubbery was in Monty Python?






Is your mission to confuse us?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Omg!!! ????. I was NOT gonna ask if you were gay!!!
> I had already assumed? ?
> No ... that’s not it... and even if you were I would love you anyway. Gay-drag-or trans .. it’s not different to me ... as long as your nice that’s all I need... love em all!!
> but what I was really wanting to know is ...
> How is your phantom pain mirror working out for you? Last I read you were miffed about how it worked.. and no instructions..
> Did you finally figure it out? How is it doing?
> When I read those posts I asked my ex-boyfriend Google how it worked.. Very interesting!!!!! Later I had hoped you would post something about how wonderful it was working and helping your pain out... but I might have missed the post??
> Every time I walk away from this room to tinkle I come back and 43 new pages await me!!!! I wasn’t about to go back....
> Anyway, was just concerned and I hope you finally got some relief...
> P.s.- tell YOUR WIFE I already knew you were married!! ?
> I had a guy ask me if I was married once and when I said yes.... do you know what he said back!?!????!!!!!
> He said...and I quote.. , “happily married?”
> I had to think for a moment.... not sure I ever answered his question?? ??


I feel the same about anyone who is LGBTQ. 
As for the mirror, I got instructions from my therapist on how to use.
I have been doing it daily for 15 minutes. 
My phantom pains have subsided but I am not sure if it is from the mirror or just getting used to them. The pain level in my leg and arm are about the same. Since I don't do mirror therapy on my leg. I am not sure if I am getting results. My therapist said it will take 2 to 3 weeks. 
I am happy to be off of one more medication though. ?
Now I am down to 11 different meds daily. 
Thank God for good health insurance. 
Thanks for caring and have a great day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Amron said:


> Llllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> Oh I didn't see that post, how far is it please?


I would like to find it also. I guess I will go hunting for it. I will repost if I find.


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> Polish a jellyfish and you can generally find them
> 
> Montgomery the armadillo coffe table is here with my morning brew. I’ll send him over


Arh, I couldn't see any. Thank you


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> I feel the same about anyone who is LGBTQ.
> As for the mirror, I got instructions from my therapist on how to use.
> I have been doing it daily for 15 minutes.
> My phantom pains have subsided but I am not sure if it is from the mirror or just getting used to them. The pain level in my leg and arm are about the same. Since I don't do mirror therapy on my leg. I am not sure if I am getting results. My therapist said it will take 2 to 3 weeks.
> I am happy to be off of one more medication though. ?
> Now I am down to 11 different meds daily.
> Thank God for good health insurance.
> Thanks for caring and have a great day.


Hey, 11 is what I take. Unfortunately, none are any fun... I hope you are doing ok Speaking of LGBTQ;
I had a granddaughter who was abt 5 when I moved here. it's 15 years later, and my granddaughter is now my grandson, and she/he is now a he or him. So he is living with a person who was born a male, but is now a female, and he/she is now a them. Oh, and, they them have heterosexual sex, and now I have given myself a headache and need to go lay down...lol


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Thank you. I feel the need for some creme brule tea.


I will pass you some cream


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> I will pass you some cream


Oh you are too kind dear Sir!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Oh you are too kind dear Sir!!


I do believe Amron is female.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Oh and so sorry but I could not find a crumpet, But here have a scone.
> 
> View attachment 305688


More cream on mine please, I also like butter- better still can I have clotted cream please?


----------



## Amron

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I do believe Amron is female.


I am indeed female but not fussed what you call me as long as you don't call me too late for tea


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I do believe Amron is female.


Isn't Golden Greek a female too? Clotted cream? Now I have a headache and am nauseous


----------



## Maggie3fan

Amron said:


> I am indeed female but not fussed what you call me as long as you don't call me too late for tea


Well, welcome


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Isn't Golden Greek a female too? Clotted cream? Now I have a headache and am nauseous


Indeed I am.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Well, welcome


More like, we await your doom. But welcome anyway. ?


----------



## Amron

maggie3fan said:


> Well, welcome


Thank you, I am finding this all so confusing and muddled I am not surprised you get headaches


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> Thank you, I am finding this all so confusing and muddled I am not surprised you get headaches


The Dark Lord tries his best to confuse his participants, or servants whichever suits you. That’s why it’s so cold and dark in this room.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Indeed I am.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> @Yvonne G remember I bought that almond tree about two or three years ago?
> Well it is finally fruiting. Yayyy.


Good Job!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G...Jordan and Andrew have a cabin at Shaver and they had to evacuate and it looks like the cabin is going to be a total loss. We have high temps and a strong wind blowing smoke from California's fires and one in our Cascade mountains making it terrible smoke and winds here in Corvallis. My Sulcata are closed up in their shed, and all my windows are closed, and I'm running a fan. But I've had to use my inhaler more than normal. I can hardly see across the grass seed field. It's pretty scary. I have another fan softly blowing the air in my living room where most of my birds are. Birds are very sensitive to smoke so it can be kinda dangerous. It makes me afraid for all the people having their homes burned and all we have is smoke.


Were they at the cabin this past week-end for the holiday? That's too bad that the cabin has been destroyed.


----------



## Amron

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The Dark Lord tries his best to confuse his participants, or servants whichever suits you. That’s why it’s so cold and dark in this room.


The Dark Lord is conspicuous in his absence


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> The Dark Lord is conspicuous in his absence


Indeed he is... ?


----------



## JoesMum

Mystic_Queen said:


> I may be British. But come on now I don’t sit eat scones and drink tea ??


Oh why not. We were in Devon last week and had both more than once 

Nothing beats a good crumpet and butter though ?


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G...Jordan and Andrew have a cabin at Shaver and they had to evacuate and it looks like the cabin is going to be a total loss. We have high temps and a strong wind blowing smoke from California's fires and one in our Cascade mountains making it terrible smoke and winds here in Corvallis. My Sulcata are closed up in their shed, and all my windows are closed, and I'm running a fan. But I've had to use my inhaler more than normal. I can hardly see across the grass seed field. It's pretty scary. I have another fan softly blowing the air in my living room where most of my birds are. Birds are very sensitive to smoke so it can be kinda dangerous. It makes me afraid for all the people having their homes burned and all we have is smoke.


Stay safe Maggie. We are thinking of you and your family and friends


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Okay then. Let me pour you some then. What kind do you like? Johnnie Walker Black or Glen fidich?


Has to be a decent malt. Johnnie Walker definitely off the menu here. Glenfiddich is good.

Although both are Scottish Whisky (no E)

The Irish make Whiskey with an E


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> View attachment 305699
> 
> 
> Is your mission to confuse us?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Were they at the cabin this past week-end for the holiday? That's too bad that the cabin has been destroyed.


Yep, Jason says they had to evacuate right in front of the fire. You know they have insurance, but you also know how Jordan is about his possessions...oh lordy!


----------



## Maggie3fan

So it's 7:30 here and I just went outside to check it out...The whole freakin sky is red, in all directions, the wind I blowing stuff around. It's scary as hell, in fact, it looks like hell too


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> So it's 7:30 here and I just went outside to check it out...The whole freakin sky is red, in all directions, the wind I blowing stuff around. It's scary as hell, in fact, it looks like hell too
> View attachment 305712
> View attachment 305713


Wow, that does look scary. Here parts of the sky are a reddish pink but nothing like that. It must smell terrible. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Oh why not. We were in Devon last week and had both more than once
> 
> Nothing beats a good crumpet and butter though ?
> View attachment 305708


That looks like an English muffin to me. Crumpets? Is that your mission? To mention or serve crumpets?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> named after our Chubbs, the vanishing celebrity?


Oddly that was her name and I promised the breeder we wouldn’t change it! Also very similar- very self centered, bully, very pretty, and contributes to the family?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oddly that was her name and I promised the breeder we wouldn’t change it! Also very similar- very self centered, bully, very pretty, and contributes to the family?


Not sure that the pretty part contributes to Chubbs ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, 11 is what I take. Unfortunately, none are any fun... I hope you are doing ok Speaking of LGBTQ;
> I had a granddaughter who was abt 5 when I moved here. it's 15 years later, and my granddaughter is now my grandson, and she/he is now a he or him. So he is living with a person who was born a male, but is now a female, and he/she is now a them. Oh, and, they them have heterosexual sex, and now I have given myself a headache and need to go lay down...lol


Remember for all always ask how they would like to referred to as. It is an ever changing world we live in!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Not sure that the pretty part contributes to Chubbs ?


Chubbs the human, not Chubbs the chicken


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Chubbs the human, not Chubbs the chicken


Though I’m not sure that Chubbs is human ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Wow, that does look scary. Here parts of the sky are a reddish pink but nothing like that. It must smell terrible. ?


It smells like a campfire.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Remember for all always ask how they would like to referred to as. It is an ever changing world we live in!


And I know that under this new persona is the same sweet person he has always been.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> That looks like an English muffin to me. Crumpets? Is that your mission? To mention or serve crumpets?



My mission has long since been terminated 

An English Muffin is more like a bread roll that you split and toast


A crumpet is cooked on a griddle, more like a pancake, and has lots of holes in it. The texture is closer to pancake than bread


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> My mission has long since been terminated
> 
> An English Muffin is more like a bread roll that you split and toast
> View attachment 305715
> 
> A crumpet is cooked on a griddle, more like a pancake, and has lots of holes in it. The texture is closer to pancake than bread
> View attachment 305716


So I like the butter part, would I add syrup like pancakes, or raspberry jam on the butter, in any fashion you have made me want one....?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> This sucks. I think I should stop now so that others can catch up to me with negative points. Besides other than Yvonne I don't see anyone else trying to figure out what missions are. Surely Oh Dark Lord you can start giving negative points for not making guesses.


Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think Ray, Anne, You, JoesMum, Mark, and Lokkje have been terminated.


And Maggie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, is your mission to talk about you being a duck in the water. I’m calling it @Tidgy's Dad


Sigh.
-10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I never count


I can't count.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> So I like the butter part, would I add syrup like pancakes, or raspberry jam on the butter, in any fashion you have made me want one....?


Personally I prefer both just toasted and buttered.

The holes in the crumpet means the butter soaks right through and it’s yummy.

After toasting and buttering, you can put whatever you want on either. Jam, syrup, marmite, cheese...


----------



## JoesMum

For those of you who also have Facebook, we have an extension to the CDR set up for emergencies (when TFO crashes)


This is the link to The TFO Cold Dark Room facebook group. Please answer the question it asks... we won’t admit anyone we don’t recognise so tell us your posting name (eg mine is JoesMum) and you will be let in!








The TFO Cold Dark Room | Facebook


Pull up an armadilo and take a seat in this extension to the regular CDR created for when the leprechauns have taken TFO out of action. The one-legged pirate will be along to take your drink order...




www.facebook.com





There is also an official TFO Facebook group here





Tortoise Forum | Facebook


A Facebook fanpage for the members of TortoiseForum.org Join TortoiseForum.org - the internet's largest pet tortoise community. Get tips on care, breeding, and much much more! Ask questions, share...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Ok what in the heck is a cajone? and please remember I'm a miner.


A coal miner? Cajone, is balls. The drivers seem to lose their balls, their guts and they are not as aggressive when they have a family as they were before kids. And that answer was posted for a minor...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't count.


Adam
I guess you can disregard the Email and phone message inquiring about you.
I'm glad you're back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Companionable is definitely a word in my book he’s a male Jackson’s Chameleon... his scientific name is Trioceros jacksonii... closest I could get to the Triceratops for my son


Point for the Trike mention.
I have a trike spitter about, somewhere. 
One of my faves as a child.
And I love your _Trioceras joaksonii. _
(Latin binomial names should always be written in italics.)


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I do believe Amron is female.


?? well then. My biggest apologies my fair Lady.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> More cream on mine please, I also like butter- better still can I have clotted cream please?


Sure no problem. And there is butter on there as well. It is under the jam. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Sure no problem. And there is butter on there as well. It is under the jam. ?


Except the butter has turned rancid and the jam has gone bad. ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> A coal miner? Cajone, is balls. The drivers seem to lose their balls, their guts and they are not as aggressive when they have a family as they were before kids. And that answer was posted for a minor...


Hehehe ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Sure no problem. And there is butter on there as well. It is under the jam. ?


How would you be able to tell since it’s too dark to see anything? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> HAH - Got it. I declare your Dark Lords given mission to be nice and not to be rude in any of your posts. You are not allowed to say anything mean.


-10.


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> How would you be able to tell since it’s too dark to see anything? ?


Stick your finger in it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Stick your finger in it


For a second I took your meaning the wrong way... and then I realized you meant you could stick your finger in the jam and butter.


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday, glad you had a good day. You mustn't be too far from me we could of ate cake


It's only across a small pond. But thank you and I think I'll celebrate it again today anyway.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> It's only across a small pond. But thank you and I think I'll celebrate it again today anyway.


Oh good, send me some cake. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I will probably get sporked for this but here goes:
> 
> Agents so far:
> Heather - ElliMay
> Ray-Opo - Terminated
> ChefdeNoel -Yvonne (Other one)
> JoesMum - Terminated
> Yvonne - Terminated
> Maggie - Terminated
> Lokke - Terminated
> Pastel - Terminated
> Zeropilot - Very rarely posting
> Cathie G
> Mark - Terminated
> Black dog
> Meg
> KarenSoCal
> AZtortmom - also not posted much
> Chubbs
> Mystic Queen
> SMMClure - Not posted much
> Jaizei
> Golden Greek Tortoise 567
> 
> So I still have to figure out 13 Agents. I wonder if Adam is an agent? have I missed anybody?


Yes, I am an Agent. 
You have also missed Agent Amron. 
Plus Ray-Opo _ Terminated)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, I’m thinking your mission is too post emojis as much as possible. I’m calling it @Tidgy's Dad


Near enough. 
To post posts only containing one emoji
+1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent @Blackdog1714 
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday Cathie ??


It really is. I'm glad I bought real plants for Arrow. That was my birthday present for myself. He loves them. Now I need to find some with more color because I! miss that.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> HUH, I have got yours now. I call your Dark Lord's given mission to get used to your new phone and post new things /emoji's etc.


Hahaha ? I'm going to do that anyway. Nope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> If Amron has a mission, @Tidgy's Dad , it is to talk about watching his torts.


- 10


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good morning CDR family ?


Good morning to you and it's noonish here now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Has to be a decent malt. Johnnie Walker definitely off the menu here. Glenfiddich is good.
> 
> Although both are Scottish Whisky (no E)
> 
> The Irish make Whiskey with an E


Aahh okay. Can you see I am not a drinker?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I think @jaizei's mission is to post that kiwi. Really sneaky, too, because it doesn't show up when you reply to him. It's the kind of brilliant understated thing he'd do, putting it in his signature.
> 
> Calling it because I'm way too lazy to go back and see if he was posting that kiwi prior to September 2. ?


- 10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All i get to post is - 10.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


>


Whahaha. I played it and my son heard it. And asked me why I was watching it. I was surprised.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling @jaizei 's mission is to lie about different food stuff


- 10.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10.


Points well spent.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> So it's 7:30 here and I just went outside to check it out...The whole freakin sky is red, in all directions, the wind I blowing stuff around. It's scary as hell, in fact, it looks like hell too
> View attachment 305712
> View attachment 305713


That looks really bad. Please stay safe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Ok, if my last Jaizei call earned me a -10 points, then how about this one: I call Jaizei is supposed to include mashed potatoes in his posts


- 10


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent @Blackdog1714
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 305721


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I'm calling Ellie Mae's mission is to be mean to us


- 10.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All i get to post is - 10.
> View attachment 305722


And +1 ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Tidgy's Dad reading previous posts @jaizei talks about mash ALOT. I’ll probably get minus points but I believe the mission given was to talk about mash or any food kind as often as they can


- 10


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> That looks like an English muffin to me. Crumpets? Is that your mission? To mention or serve crumpets?


Linda has already been terminated.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oops I forgot to post the pic of Scooby Doo in that pose.


Scooby Doo is so cute. I love dogs but can't really have one. So I love getting my dog fix here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Are there Daleks in @Mystic_Queen's pyramids?





The Daleks did fight the Egyptians during the construction of the Pyramids.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is a new wild fire in the foot hills just above Fresno in the Shaver Lake area. They've issued evacuation for all the camps, towns, etc. around that area. This is a time of year those areas get lots of people and they depend upon tourists to stay financially healthy. So bad news. I know it's a terrible thing, but what a great picture. It shows just how devastating a wild fire is
> I copied this picture off the announcement the fire people put up on my Nextdoor app. So I'm not sure it's of the area or not.


Horrifying.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't count.


NO WONDER!!!


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> As long as the milk is not lumpy and you don't charge as much as Adam does.


No lumps in my milk and no charge for friends but foes watch out I can spit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling Mystic_Queen's mission is to mention Egypt in her posts


- 10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea where is Adam the instigator of all this? I need to see him.?


He's hiding under the bed. 
He's created a monster.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call Blackdog1714's mission is to talk about his projects and future projects


- 10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call that Cathie's mission is to use an emoji in every post (unless someone already called it)


- 10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> He's going to be pretty sorry he's been gone so long. I've been reading daily, and every time I turn it on I have to go back at least 6 pages to find where I left off. Can you imagine the mess he's going to find when he comes back?


I only missed a day. 
But, yes, I have to fiddle with my scoreboard every couple of posts. 
It's taking forever.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Or he’ll just skip everything like Chubbs did. ?


Can't miss a post because of the Missions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Now you have me hungry for mashed turnips with butter. No black crap on them even if you don't peel them. Now I have a new idea for cooking them.


Sorry that I missed your birthday, Cathie. 
Hope you had a great day. 
So, for yesterday :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Huh. Got you. I call your Dark Lords given mission to talk about or mention egypt in some way.


- 10.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point for the Trike mention.
> I have a trike spitter about, somewhere.
> One of my faves as a child.
> And I love your _Trioceras joaksonii. _
> (Latin binomial names should always be written in italics.)


I’ve been educated)) 
AWESOME! Now if I could just figure out how to italicize on my phone ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> What is a Dalek?


- 2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay I am calling it. Your Dark Lords given.mission is to post a duck emoji.


-10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh darn it. I DID. Sigh. The rest of you might as well give up. You will never catch me now.


You are not getting the spork for endless wrong guesses. 
Just a huge minus score. 
There are still 22 days left.
What have I done?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I called it, but Yvonne actually did it before me except Adam and I didn’t think she was calling it. We thought she was just thinking. So, let’s just say it was Yvonne.


Yeah, blame Yvonne!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You are not getting the spork for endless wrong guesses.
> Just a huge minus score.
> There are still 22 days left.
> What have I done?


Maybe you should up the points when someone busts somebody. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, blame Yvonne!


I was trying to give her the points, not blame her. Because I am an amazing person. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I was fooled until Adam put the list of people who had missions. It was clever really, I didn’t suspect a thing until then.


Yeah, blame me why don't you?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, blame me why don't you?


?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Except the butter has turned rancid and the jam has gone bad. ?


What!! I would never. When it comes to food we do not mess around. Only the best is served. But the bill at the end will be given by the Dark Lord, so be careful. ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> What!! I would never. When it comes to food we do not mess around. Only the best is served. But the bill at the end will be given by the Dark Lord, so be careful. ??


?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> How would you be able to tell since it’s too dark to see anything? ?


Because I put it on.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Because I put it on.


Pardon me but put what on?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.


?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Stick your finger in it


Then lick it. It is yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Where did all the Armidillo's go? I'm sure they were in this chilly unlit space, they served well as tables


That's probably why they went.
It's not in their contracts to act as Tables, except for Montgomery, the giant armadillo.
He's the Coffee Table.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I am an Agent.
> You have also missed Agent Amron.
> Plus Ray-Opo _ Terminated)


Mmm so I still need to figure out 15 agents.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I almost called it. But then Chickened out. Maybe I should just call it anyway. Okay I am going to do it. I call @jaizei Dark Lord's given mission to be taking over Ray's mission and to mention cheese as often as possible without getting caught.


-10.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.


I think your mission is to make this as hard for us as possible. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> me thinks you will be getting minus points for even mentioning the above. Blasphemy!!!!!


Correct.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10


Oh for cripes' sake!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> HUH, I call your Dark Lord's given mission to act like you did not know things.


- 10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Why did you post it in the nut house? Are we not nutty enough for you to share it with us? ? ? ?


Clearly not.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha ? I'm going to do that anyway. Nope.


Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Of course not. You are having scones and whiskey disguised as tea. ?


Sounds like pure heaven to me


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Okay then. Let me pour you some then. What kind do you like? Johnnie Walker Black or Glen fidich?


Any unless all 3 is on offer lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> HUH, I have got yours now. I call your Dark Lord's given mission to get used to your new phone and post new things /emoji's etc.


- 10. 
I did ask you nicely not to go overboard with this.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All i get to post is - 10.
> View attachment 305722


Not true. You gave Golden Greek Tortoise +1


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Scooby Doo is so cute. I love dogs but can't really have one. So I love getting my dog fix here.


Between Ellie May and myself I think we have you covered. ?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> No lumps in my milk and no charge for friends but foes watch out I can spit


Do I need to start running?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Pardon me but put what on?


Why the butter of course. I made the scone, spread the butter and jam and then put a dollop of cream on top.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Any unless all 3 is on offer lol


3?? Which is the third one?


----------



## KarenSoCal

maggie3fan said:


> So it's 7:30 here and I just went outside to check it out...The whole freakin sky is red, in all directions, the wind I blowing stuff around. It's scary as hell, in fact, it looks like hell too
> View attachment 305712
> View attachment 305713


OMGosh, Maggie! That's beyond scary...that's terrifying!

How far from you is the fire? Should you be thinking about evacuating?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 10.
> I did ask you nicely not to go overboard with this.


Okay. Then I am out of the game. Because I am not sure how exactly you are supposed to play without trying to guess what you think it is and working it out by a process of elimination. No offense and I know this is your game but this is who I am and how I work. Thank you and so far I have had a great time with the game but if it is going to cause problems then I will rather just not play.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Adam
> I guess you can disregard the Email and phone message inquiring about you.
> I'm glad you're back.


I was only gone for a day and a half! 
Still, thanks, Ed.


----------



## CarolM

I am going to say good night everyone. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Why the butter of course. I made the scone, spread the butter and jam and then put a dollop of cream on top.


Ah, sound delicious ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, 11 is what I take. Unfortunately, none are any fun.



And I take 11 as well! It seems to be a popular pill prescription.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I am going to say good night everyone. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Goodnight Carol!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I’ve been educated))
> AWESOME! Now if I could just figure out how to italicize on my phone ?


You can underscore the name in handwriting or if you can't type in italics on your device.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Maybe you should up the points when someone busts somebody. ?


The low points for 'busting somebody' compared to the high points for calling incorrectly was supposed to put people off making lots of guesses. 
I shudder to think what would have happened if I'd upped the points for a bust.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The low points for 'busting somebody' compared to the high points for calling incorrectly was supposed to put people off making lots of guesses.
> I shudder to think what would have happened if I'd upped the points for a bust.


Carol would have gone crazy. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. Then I am out of the game. Because I am not sure how exactly you are supposed to play without trying to guess what you think it is and working it out by a process of elimination. No offense and I know this is your game but this is who I am and how I work. Thank you and so far I have had a great time with the game but if it is going to cause problems then I will rather just not play.


I am joking, Carol.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Carol I love it when you guess missions, it makes me laugh all the time. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carol would have gone crazy. ?


She did, anyway!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carol I love it when you guess missions, it makes me laugh all the time. ?


Me too. 
Ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Phew, finally caught up. 
I clearly cannot afford to take a day off.


----------



## Amron

maggie3fan said:


> So I like the butter part, would I add syrup like pancakes, or raspberry jam on the butter, in any fashion you have made me want one....?


Lovely with a runny poached egg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, considerably later than intended................... 
Goodnoonyeve, Reliable Roommates.
Today is the 8th of September .
It's National Ampersand day. @. 
Shame @Pastel Tortie has had her Mission Terminated. 
Yesterday was International Beer Day. 
Hence why I wasn't here!


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Sure no problem. And there is butter on there as well. It is under the jam. ?


So kind and generous of you to our all 3, butter, jam and cream. Amazingly scrumptious


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, considerably later than intended...................
> Goodnoonyeve, Reliable Roommates.
> Today is the 8th of September .
> It's National Ampersand day. @.
> Shame @Pastel Tortie has had her Mission Terminated.
> Yesterday was International Beer Day.
> Hence why I wasn't here!


Uh oh...I am required to follow my conscience here. I cannot allow such an egregious error to go uncorrected...
The ampersand is not @, it's &. I beg forgiveness from our dear dark denizen of the CDR.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Uh oh...I am required to follow my conscience here. I cannot allow such an egregious error to go uncorrected...
> The ampersand is not @, it's &. I beg forgiveness from our dear dark denizen of the CDR.


You are quite correct, of course.
5 points.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Do I need to start running?


Definitely not you can have tea with milk and cake with cream before you leave


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's probably why they went.
> It's not in their contracts to act as Tables, except for Montgomery, the giant armadillo.
> He's the Coffee Table.


But you have so many people in here you need side tables


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> I am going to say good night everyone. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Goodnight sweet dreams


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring. 

I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...

Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring.
> 
> I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...
> 
> Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.
> 
> View attachment 305737
> 
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736


I have no idea what they are. 
Are they native?
Alien?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent @Blackdog1714
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 305721


??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have no idea what they are.
> Are they native?
> Alien?



Native. Can be found in salt, fresh or brackish water.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring.
> 
> I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...
> 
> Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.
> 
> View attachment 305737
> 
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736


Mushroom? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Monday/tuesday everyone!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Monday/tuesday everyone!


Happy Tuesday Chubbs. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> So it's 7:30 here and I just went outside to check it out...The whole freakin sky is red, in all directions, the wind I blowing stuff around. It's scary as hell, in fact, it looks like hell too
> View attachment 305712
> View attachment 305713



Yikes...looking very scary..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring.
> 
> I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...
> 
> Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.
> 
> View attachment 305737
> 
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736


Ohohohohoh!!! I KNOW!!! I had this debate with my husband not long ago when he spotted some off of our jet ski dock He called it eggs... naturally, I knew that it was not and I was correct Shall I tell others let the guessing commence???? ( where’s Carol when you need her??)


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Ohohohohoh!!! I KNOW!!! I had this debate with my husband not long ago when he spotted some off of our jet ski dock He called it eggs... naturally, I knew that it was not and I was correct Shall I tell others let the guessing commence???? ( where’s Carol when you need her??)


Tell us ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Monday/tuesday everyone!


Better late than never!!! Happy Wednesday in advance!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Friday! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tell us ?











What is this Jelly-like Blob Under My Dock?


The Question: I was swimming in the lake behind our house with a friend one day and we found a thing attached to our dock and it appeared to be brown fish egg sacks. But with closer observation it …




askanaturalist.com


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> ??


BTW peeps that is an emoji to a most awesomest movie Ghost Dog with Forest Whitaker- a self styled samurai hit man in Jersey City!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Mushroom? ?



No, not mushrooms. They grow submerged....


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not mushrooms. They grow submerged....


It was a wild guess. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Happy Friday! ???


Now thats just mean


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> What is this Jelly-like Blob Under My Dock?
> 
> 
> The Question: I was swimming in the lake behind our house with a friend one day and we found a thing attached to our dock and it appeared to be brown fish egg sacks. But with closer observation it …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askanaturalist.com



Yes,, most folks think they are frog or fish eggs,,,

very cool animals...









Bryozoa - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now thats just mean


?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring.
> 
> I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...
> 
> Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.
> 
> View attachment 305737
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736
> 
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736


Seaweed?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes,, most folks think they are frog or fish eggs,,,
> 
> very cool animals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryozoa - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


OMG! It's a live animal? Yipes!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I don’t have YouTube. So can’t post a vid. But does anyone have an email address I can send a pic of lucky walking to they wouldn’t mind sending me via message please.
this is the tort I teach


CarolM said:


> 3?? Which is the third one?


wishful thinking ??


----------



## Torties Sheila

Wow you all are great. Enjoy the laughter. But alas I have a tortoise that awaits me. Thanks


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Native. Can be found in salt, fresh or brackish water.


Is it a sponge?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Never mind. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t have YouTube. So can’t post a vid. But does anyone have an email address I can send a pic of lucky walking to they wouldn’t mind sending me via message please.
> this is the tort I teach
> 
> wishful thinking ??


Send it to me and I’ll post it. Do you want it posted here or in a different thread?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. My mother in law has been admitted to hospital with a pulmonary embolism 

She suffers from depression and anxiety and has been refusing to go out for walks since lockdown. So many months have basically been spent in a chair and this was inevitable basically.

FiL is beside himself because he can’t visit her.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. My mother in law has been admitted to hospital with a pulmonary embolism
> 
> She suffers from depression and anxiety and has been refusing to go out for walks since lockdown. So many months have basically been spent in a chair and this was inevitable basically.
> 
> FiL is beside himself because he can’t visit her.


I’m so sorry, I know this doesn’t make it better but I‘m sorry all the same. I’m sending prayers and wishes your way ??


----------



## Torties Sheila

Jelly ball / Pectinatella (not sure how to spell it)


----------



## JoesMum

Torties Sheila said:


> Jelly ball / Pectinatella (not sure how to spell it)


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England. 

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 
Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


Idiots! I’m offended!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. My mother in law has been admitted to hospital with a pulmonary embolism
> 
> She suffers from depression and anxiety and has been refusing to go out for walks since lockdown. So many months have basically been spent in a chair and this was inevitable basically.
> 
> FiL is beside himself because he can’t visit her.


Oh no!! Hoping for a speedy solution for her and quick recovery. It’s hard to have a loved one in the hospital right now..


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Idiots! I’m offended!


What are you doing in here then? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Torties Sheila said:


> Jelly ball / Pectinatella (not sure how to spell it)


Welcome from Colorado Springs! These lunatics didn’t give me a welcome when I joined, so consider yourself lucky ?. I’m Golden Greek Tortoise 567, Golden or Greek for short I don’t mind. Only one person knows my real name but she’s sworn to secrecy. 

Prepare to be shown horrors, wonders (not sure about that part), and craziness. Never accept a cup of tea here, prices are through the roof. Be careful where you move, you never know when you could step on a loose floorboard and fall through the abyss. And most importantly be wary of the dark lord.

You’ll never understand what’s going on here, and will probably never catch up with the posts if you miss even a day. You might need a blanket because it’s so cold here, but you will never find one because it’s too dark. One last note, never let your guard down, not even for a second. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> What are you doing in here then? ?


Hmmmm, is that a trick question? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> You definitely need to whistle the mexican whistle.
> 
> [/https://www.bing.com/videos/search?view=detail&mid=A09CAD9E34FB59472AC2A09CAD9E34FB59472AC2&shtp=Sms&shid=d1a2cef5-dcc6-413d-bec1-590f7a4d9c9f&shtk=RHVrZXMgT2YgSGF6emFyZCBHZW5lcmFsIExlZSBIb3Ju&shdk=dGhlIGhvcm4gb2YgZ2VuZXJhbCBsZWUgZG9kZ2U%3D&shhk=MEBAgBptVBlzG%2BcKhKCYRM6iGoFjrHWf%2Bck9nmkLIQg%3D&form=VDSHOT&shth=OSH.Iz4aM%252F7RXWAQZaesC%252BMoRg


----------



## JoesMum

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Welcome from Colorado Springs! These lunatics didn’t give me a welcome when I joined, so consider yourself lucky ?. I’m Golden Greek Tortoise 567, Golden or Greek for short I don’t mind. Only one person knows my real name but she’s sworn to secrecy.
> 
> Prepare to be shown horrors, wonders (not sure about that part), and craziness. Never accept a cup of tea here, prices are through the roof. Be careful where you move, you never know when you could step on a loose floorboard and fall through the abyss. And most importantly be wary of the dark lord.
> 
> You’ll never understand what’s going on here, and will probably never catch up with the posts if you miss even a day. You might need a blanket because it’s so cold here, but you will never find one because it’s too dark. One last note, never let your guard down, not even for a second. ?


Oh. Sorry you missed out on the intro 

The wool spider (if she exists) has knitted many things to keep us warm. They’re in corner 7.

The woolly socks are particularly numerous because she doesn’t get that we each have considerably fewer legs than she does.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Oh. Sorry you missed out on the intro
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) has knitted many things to keep us warm. They’re in corner 7.
> 
> The woolly socks are particularly numerous because she doesn’t get that we each have considerably fewer legs than she does.


Oh well, it was forever ago. Or was it? Time is different here in the Cold Dark Room. Plus, you can’t count on lunatics to remember anything. ?


----------



## Torties Sheila

Oh boy Did I get on the wrong train? Is anybody talking about the weird egg sack? Would you like to talk about the weird egg sack?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring.
> 
> I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...
> 
> Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.


Sometimes known as moss animals, here are some from 450 million years ago.


This one's only 15 million years old.


Each hole, or star in the top one, contained a small filter feeding animal.
They are very common as fossils.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> That is classic. Would your mission be to ramble on, and insert cute anecdotes here and there?



nope ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. My mother in law has been admitted to hospital with a pulmonary embolism
> 
> She suffers from depression and anxiety and has been refusing to go out for walks since lockdown. So many months have basically been spent in a chair and this was inevitable basically.
> 
> FiL is beside himself because he can’t visit her.


How awful.
Wishing her all the very best.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Torties Sheila said:


> Oh boy Did I get on the wrong train? Is anybody talking about the weird egg sack? Would you like to talk about the weird egg sack?


Wrong train is hardly the correct term, this is more like the wrong universe. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Oh. Sorry you missed out on the intro
> 
> The wool spider (if she exists) has knitted many things to keep us warm. They’re in corner 7.
> 
> The woolly socks are particularly numerous because she doesn’t get that we each have considerably fewer legs than she does.


It's also why the jumpers often have more than two arms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Torties Sheila said:


> Oh boy Did I get on the wrong train? Is anybody talking about the weird egg sack? Would you like to talk about the weird egg sack?


No trains in here.
The weird egg sack probably belongs to the Wool Spider (if she exists). 
Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
it's a freshwater bryozoan colony.


----------



## JoesMum

Torties Sheila said:


> Oh boy Did I get on the wrong train? Is anybody talking about the weird egg sack? Would you like to talk about the weird egg sack?


Resolved by Heather aka Elliemay 


EllieMay said:


> What is this Jelly-like Blob Under My Dock?
> 
> 
> The Question: I was swimming in the lake behind our house with a friend one day and we found a thing attached to our dock and it appeared to be brown fish egg sacks. But with closer observation it …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askanaturalist.com


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No trains in here.
> The weird egg sack probably belongs to the Wool Spider (if she exists).
> Welcome to the Cold Dark Room.
> it's a freshwater bryozoan colony.


The thingy in the photo, not the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Torties Sheila

My universe doesn't seem as fun and entertaining as yours. Maybe a trip is in order?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Torties Sheila said:


> My universe doesn't seem as fun and entertaining as yours. Maybe a trip is in order?


That way lieth madness. 
Welcome.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Torties Sheila said:


> My universe doesn't seem as fun and entertaining as yours. Maybe a trip is in order?


Consider yourself warned


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Consider yourself warned


Indeed.

@Torties Sheila 
Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> 
> @Torties Sheila
> Fancy a coffee?


Don’t say yes only danger lies ahead if you do! This is from first hand experience ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm. 
Sheila has escaped.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Sheila has escaped.


It seems so, maybe we can catch her. Send forth the wooly spider!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Send it to me and I’ll post it. Do you want it posted here or in a different thread?


The thread I posted about the tort i rescued please. I’m sending now and thank you


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It seems so, maybe we can catch her. Send forth the wooly spider!


We might have scared her off. Oops. ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Between Ellie May and myself I think we have you covered. ?


I'm clear underground in a burrow here.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She did, anyway!


No she just decided to snooze a bit. Wrong move here.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> You definitely need to whistle the mexican whistle.








Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

an


Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Maggie.


and Maggie what? Lokkje did not guess my mission, you gave me up...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent @Blackdog1714
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 305721


Did Blackdog even play???


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Linda has already been terminated.


who is linda?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It seems so, maybe we can catch her. Send forth the wooly spider!


If she exists.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We might have scared her off. Oops. ?


I don't think the Wool Spider knows fear.
If she exists.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> an
> 
> and Maggie what? Lokkje did not guess my mission, you gave me up...


Somebody had missed you off a list of Agents with Missions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Did Blackdog even play???


Yup. 
Scored a few points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> who is linda?


Joe's Mum.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Somebody had missed you off a list of Agents with Missions.


That sentence makes no sense, why am I not surprised


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If she exists.


True


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> That sentence makes no sense, why am I not surprised


A person posted what they considered to be a complete list of all the Agents ( people with Missions) and whether or not they had been Terminated. (caught). The person, and I can't remember who it was, had missed you off the list.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Welcome from Colorado Springs! These lunatics didn’t give me a welcome when I joined, so consider yourself lucky ?. I’m Golden Greek Tortoise 567, Golden or Greek for short I don’t mind. Only one person knows my real name but she’s sworn to secrecy.
> 
> Prepare to be shown horrors, wonders (not sure about that part), and craziness. Never accept a cup of tea here, prices are through the roof. Be careful where you move, you never know when you could step on a loose floorboard and fall through the abyss. And most importantly be wary of the dark lord.
> 
> You’ll never understand what’s going on here, and will probably never catch up with the posts if you miss even a day. You might need a blanket because it’s so cold here, but you will never find one because it’s too dark. One last note, never let your guard down, not even for a second. ?


?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Idiots! I’m offended!


Ice cream who said ice cream?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Did Blackdog even play???


? ???


----------



## Cathie G

Torties Sheila said:


> My universe doesn't seem as fun and entertaining as yours. Maybe a trip is in order?


Hello.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another Water Hyacinth bloom today. It almost looks fake!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Water Hyacinth bloom today. It almost looks fake!


I love it when nature looks man-made. 
Some clown fish make me think like this.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Water Hyacinth bloom today. It almost looks fake!
> 
> View attachment 305755


Wish I could grow that in Arrow's tank. My next plants will have more color.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Water Hyacinth bloom today. It almost looks fake!
> 
> View attachment 305755


Beautiful flowers. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry that I missed your birthday, Cathie.
> Hope you had a great day.
> So, for yesterday :
> View attachment 305726
> 
> View attachment 305727
> View attachment 305728
> View attachment 305729


Hay as far as I know I haven't got caught yet. But thanks and having one today too. I'm floating ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Wish I could grow that in Arrow's tank. My next plants will have more color.



Yes, too bad. Most plants for aquariums are just green leaves, stems or floating free. These water hyacinths have submerged roots, but the leaves & flower arent submerged. More of a boggy marsh plant than a fully submerged water plant.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So it's 7:30 here and I just went outside to check it out...The whole freakin sky is red, in all directions, the wind I blowing stuff around. It's scary as hell, in fact, it looks like hell too
> View attachment 305712
> View attachment 305713


I'll be thinking of you and yours. Be safe.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, too bad. Most plants for aquariums are just green leaves, stems or floating free. These water hyacinths have submerged roots, but the leaves & flower arent submerged. More of a boggy marsh plant than a fully submerged water plant.


There was an interesting one that can turn yellow and other colors which would work at the pet store. I'll have to make sure my lights will work for it. And other things. It's a harder to grow plant. It's not leaves. It's leafy like Rosemary kinda. I'm doing well if my 2 make it. At least I know I won't overwater them.?

.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm tired today for some reason. Maybe it's because the weather is weird. I may even take my pils and go to bed early.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I'm tired today for some reason. Maybe it's because the weather is weird. I may even take my pils and go to bed early.?


Me too, whenever it’s dark I have to go to bed early. Today we were supposed to have a snow storm and get 8 inches, these weather men are terrible. We got maybe a millimeter of snow, and now it has stopped. I will never trust them again. ?


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love it when nature looks man-made.
> Some clown fish make me think like this.



The hanging naked man orchids are my go to for man made nature


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> The thread I posted about the tort i rescued please. I’m sending now and thank you


What’s the name of the thread?




Here’s the video if it takes me too long


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Water Hyacinth bloom today. It almost looks fake!
> 
> View attachment 305755


Hey.... I recognize that...????


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me too, whenever it’s dark I have to go to bed early. Today we were supposed to have a snow storm and get 8 inches, these weather men are terrible. We got maybe a millimeter of snow, and now it has stopped. I will never trust them again. ?


South of you. 90s this past weekend and now supposed to be 50s tomorrow. Yay! ?
Gotta love the crazy weather. 
-Meg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, everybody. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me too, whenever it’s dark I have to go to bed early. Today we were supposed to have a snow storm and get 8 inches, these weather men are terrible. We got maybe a millimeter of snow, and now it has stopped. I will never trust them again. ?


You got SNOW? In September? 
Wow, that's kind of cool! ?


----------



## jaizei

Pastel Tortie said:


> You got SNOW? In September?
> Wow, that's kind of cool! ?



You didnt see the forecast?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> You got SNOW? In September?
> Wow, that's kind of cool! ?


Not really, yesterday it was 85°F you never know what you’ll get here. We had snow in May last year, and the year before that had our biggest snow storm of the year in June. ? All the plants are going to die this year. I also like seeing fall colors, but we probably won’t this year. It’s liked we skipped a whole season


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> You didnt see the forecast?
> 
> View attachment 305769


Actually, I haven't seen _any_ forecasts today. That's incredible, though. Looks like spring in Florida... Just replace the snow with flooding. Some years, anyhow.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I got a new phone on Saturday. Activated it yesterday. Completely different operating system. So the new smart phone is making me feel really stupid. And that feeling doesn't sit well with me AT ALL.

Don't ask me if I like it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I've been feeling a little fragile today, and I don't know why.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

jaizei said:


> The hanging naked man orchids are my go to for man made nature



That sounds like something Chubbs would say.? ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am joking, Carol.


Okay. But I was really hurt by it and felt like you were being unfair. But be that as it may.. i accept your apology and will accept the + 1000 points you are going to give me. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been feeling a little fragile today, and I don't know why.


Hope you feel better in a bit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay. But I was really hurt by it and felt like you were being unfair. But be that as it may.. i accept your apology and will accept the + 1000 points you are going to give me. ?


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates. 
Happy International Sudoku Day. 
Find it a bit dull myself, but wifey loves it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blimey!
Look at the time! 
It's 8.30 here, i'm never up at this time. 
Some graptolites.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> 
> @Torties Sheila
> Fancy a coffee?



"Said the spider to the fly..."

@Torties Sheila , here's a hint how to thwart the dark lord's attempts to draw you into the cold darkness. Talk about cheese! Any kind of cheese, the smellier the better. He turns into a puppy over cheese.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> who is linda?


ME!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> You didnt see the forecast?
> 
> View attachment 305769


We even heard about it in OUR weather forecast in the UK!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. No further news on MiL yet.

I have driven to daughter’s flat in Southampton. She moves out at the weekend and needs help with packing and cleaning. This was the day I could spare. If anyone wants to help, I have plenty of cloths


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Wednesday Everyone! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> I got a new phone on Saturday. Activated it yesterday. Completely different operating system. So the new smart phone is making me feel really stupid. And that feeling doesn't sit well with me AT ALL.
> 
> Don't ask me if I like it.


I understand so well! I have a 3 year old MacBook that I swear I still look like a monkey using a computer when I do something. But the pictures oh my the pictures that is why I suffer!?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carol I love it when you guess missions, it makes me laugh all the time. ?


Thank you My Lady, I am very happy knowing that I have made you laugh. Now you have to tell me what your mission is so that I can call it and not get into trouble with the Dark Lord.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Phew, finally caught up.
> I clearly cannot afford to take a day off.


Nope sorry, There is no rest for the wicked. Did you not know that?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Lovely with a runny poached egg


You eat cream and jam with runny eggs? What is is that the Dark Lord says? Bleuch!!!


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> So kind and generous of you to our all 3, butter, jam and cream. Amazingly scrumptious


So yummy. That is why I Look like I look!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Uh oh...I am required to follow my conscience here. I cannot allow such an egregious error to go uncorrected...
> The ampersand is not @, it's &. I beg forgiveness from our dear dark denizen of the CDR.


I am not I tell you I am not going to do it. So stop trying to make me. I refuse to do it.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Definitely not you can have tea with milk and cake with cream before you leave


Well, then thank you. Can I have two please? And then I think I just might have to take up running just to get rid of all the calories. 
?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Thank you My Lady, I am very happy knowing that I have made you laugh. Now you have to tell me what your mission is so that I can call it and not get into trouble with the Dark Lord.


In your dreams! ?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> But you have so many people in here you need side tables


Good Point.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring.
> 
> I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...
> 
> Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.
> 
> View attachment 305737
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736
> 
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736


WTH??? I have absolutely no idea whatsoever.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Nope sorry, There is no rest for the wicked. Did you not know that?


That is a very true statement, I find that in most books and movies the wicked work harder then the good. But the good people usually win anyway. My favorite movies are the ones where all the good people die in the end. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Mushroom? ?


You are right there isn't muchroom in there for anything else.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ohohohohoh!!! I KNOW!!! I had this debate with my husband not long ago when he spotted some off of our jet ski dock He called it eggs... naturally, I knew that it was not and I was correct Shall I tell others let the guessing commence???? ( where’s Carol when you need her??)


On a sabatical!!!


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Happy Friday! ???


Now you are just trying to confuse us on purpose.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> What is this Jelly-like Blob Under My Dock?
> 
> 
> The Question: I was swimming in the lake behind our house with a friend one day and we found a thing attached to our dock and it appeared to be brown fish egg sacks. But with closer observation it …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askanaturalist.com


Wow. And I will say it backwards as well. Wow


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Now you are just trying to confuse us on purpose.


Mission Complete. ???


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It was a wild guess. ?


Not Wild enough by the look of things. Besides do you get water mushrooms?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Not Wild enough by the look of things. Besides do you get water mushrooms?


I’m honestly not sure, I have never checked. I’ll have to look the next time we go fishing somewhere.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes,, most folks think they are frog or fish eggs,,,
> 
> very cool animals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryozoa - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Very cool. Who knew you got Moss Animals?


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> Wow you all are great. Enjoy the laughter. But alas I have a tortoise that awaits me. Thanks


New agent?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> ME!!!!



Hi Linda!! Nice to meet you! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. No further news on MiL yet.
> 
> I have driven to daughter’s flat in Southampton. She moves out at the weekend and needs help with packing and cleaning. This was the day I could spare. If anyone wants to help, I have plenty of cloths



I would help if I was closer! I am in Jersey...
Not the one you know of.... I’m in NJ (USA)
But I will virtually help??? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That is a very true statement, I find that in most books and movies the wicked work harder then the good. But the good people usually win anyway. My favorite movies are the ones where all the good people die in the end. ?


Something is really wrong with that


----------



## EllieMay

I call Golden Greeks mission to use the purple evil emoji as often as possible


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I call Golden Greeks mission to use the purple evil emoji as often as possible


-10 ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Something is really wrong with that


?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I am not I tell you I am not going to do it. So stop trying to make me. I refuse to do it.



you can correct me any time .... just make it funny !!! My spelling MIGHT be “worser”-
than Siri’s!!! Haha fix that one oh spelling/grammar agent!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Hope you all have an exponentially fabulous Wednesday. I hope that smiles and goodwill are superfluous in your dealings today.. Anything less than stupendous would be irrationally inconceivable))
See!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> -10 ?


Your not authorized Mam!!!
Did you get your video copied? I need the title of your thread if you want me to put it there. I looked for it but I only found Pumpkins thread.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. My mother in law has been admitted to hospital with a pulmonary embolism
> 
> She suffers from depression and anxiety and has been refusing to go out for walks since lockdown. So many months have basically been spent in a chair and this was inevitable basically.
> 
> FiL is beside himself because he can’t visit her.


Oh no. Shame. Please keep us in the loop and I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Your not authorized Mam!!!
> Did you get your video copied? I need the title of your thread if you want me to put it there. I looked for it but I only found Pumpkins thread.


I believe the thread you are looking for is this one...





Rescued a tort advice please


I’ve rescued a tort i need some advice. She has bad bad pyramiding. And is wheezing. A friend of mine had her. I didn’t like how she was kept and walked out with her. Told her the care wasn’t acceptable. And is damn right cruel. she was in a 2 foot viv. Wood chip substrate Barely covering the...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Your not authorized Mam!!!
> Did you get your video copied? I need the title of your thread if you want me to put it there. I looked for it but I only found Pumpkins thread.


You’re right, I’ll probably get points deducted for that. Oh well, it was worth it. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Welcome from Colorado Springs! These lunatics didn’t give me a welcome when I joined, so consider yourself lucky ?. I’m Golden Greek Tortoise 567, Golden or Greek for short I don’t mind. Only one person knows my real name but she’s sworn to secrecy.
> 
> Prepare to be shown horrors, wonders (not sure about that part), and craziness. Never accept a cup of tea here, prices are through the roof. Be careful where you move, you never know when you could step on a loose floorboard and fall through the abyss. And most importantly be wary of the dark lord.
> 
> You’ll never understand what’s going on here, and will probably never catch up with the posts if you miss even a day. You might need a blanket because it’s so cold here, but you will never find one because it’s too dark. One last note, never let your guard down, not even for a second. ?


How well you know us. And count yourself lucky, you did not get initiated.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> How well you know us. And count yourself lucky, you did not get initiated.


I’m one of the few lucky ones. The madness has not entered my brain yet! (Yet is the key word in that sentence)


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, is that a trick question? ?


Of course it is. Everything in here is a trick. Especially me. Maybe I exist maybe I don't, that will cost you your mission. Now pay up for my wisdom!!!!
?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh well, it was forever ago. Or was it? Time is different here in the Cold Dark Room. Plus, you can’t count on lunatics to remember anything. ?


I remember everything - I am like an elephant. Now tell me your mission dammit.


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> Oh boy Did I get on the wrong train? Is anybody talking about the weird egg sack? Would you like to talk about the weird egg sack?


Oh that is done and dusted already. We are onto new topics now.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> nope ?


Already lost points for it. Sigh. Can I do anything for you? It won't cost you much at all.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I remember everything - I am like an elephant. Now tell me your mission dammit.


Nope ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Already lost points for it. Sigh. Can I do anything for you? It won't cost you much at all.


Lies! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Of course it is. Everything in here is a trick. Especially me. Maybe I exist maybe I don't, that will cost you your mission. Now pay up for my wisdom!!!!
> ?


I’m keeping my eye on you... ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's also why the jumpers often have more than two arms.


Ohhhh, I thought that was if your arms felt extra cold. I still haven't figured out how exactly I am to get my arms in two sleeves yet. But at least now I understand.


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> My universe doesn't seem as fun and entertaining as yours. Maybe a trip is in order?


Come live on the Dark side.....I dare you!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It seems so, maybe we can catch her. Send forth the wooly spider!


(IF She exists)!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm clear underground in a burrow here.?


Not a dog, but I thought I would give you something else instead. To help keep you all nice and warm in your burrow.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> (IF She exists)!!!!


Indeed. But I doubt we’ll ever find out, it’s too dark to see anything, and it’s too cold to move.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


That was not a whistle that was a horn!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If she exists.


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another Water Hyacinth bloom today. It almost looks fake!
> 
> View attachment 305755


You have such a beautiful garden. I wish my garden was as gorgeous as yours.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I believe the thread you are looking for is this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescued a tort advice please
> 
> 
> I’ve rescued a tort i need some advice. She has bad bad pyramiding. And is wheezing. A friend of mine had her. I didn’t like how she was kept and walked out with her. Told her the care wasn’t acceptable. And is damn right cruel. she was in a 2 foot viv. Wood chip substrate Barely covering the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


Thank you! It’s posted there now.. that’s an adorable Tort btw.


----------



## CarolM

I am trying to catch up but alas it is time to leave for home and all the chores that I need to do there.
But before I leave I wanted to share this .....Why..........Because it is Wednesday of course:


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! It’s posted there now.. that’s an adorable Tort btw.


I believe that’s Mystic_Queen’s tort. I wish I could add another to my collection. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> You have such a beautiful garden. I wish my garden was as gorgeous as yours.



Just plant lots of everything. Thats my trick. Annuals, perennials, water plants, shrubs, and tons and tons of seeds. SOMETHING will work!

This year....sunflowers & luffas & zinnias & water garden worked. Of course, in August we had 8 inches of rain! Being retired helps as well did COVID. Lots of extra time at home.


----------



## Amron

maggie3fan said:


> who is linda?


I would also like to know. Is is Joesmum?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> I would also like to know. Is is Joesmum?


It is indeed


----------



## Amron

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ice cream who said ice cream?


Where is the ice cream?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Is it REALLY too much to ask for a smart phone to display in 24-hour time?


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> You eat cream and jam with runny eggs? What is is that the Dark Lord says? Bleuch!!!


No. On crumpets silly


----------



## Amron

I live killer sueoku


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Happy International Sudoku Day.
> Find it a bit dull myself, but wifey loves it.


I love killer sudoku, keeps the mind active


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Well, then thank you. Can I have two please? And then I think I just might have to take up running just to get rid of all the calories.
> ?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍


The calories do not count if you eat them before 2pm


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Amron said:


> The calories do not count if you eat them before 2pm


In what time zone?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> The calories do not count if you eat them before 2pm


Where Carol is it’s 6:18pm, so she just ate them in the morning or afternoon not sure which. I’m too tired to do any math today. ?


----------



## Amron

Pastel Tortie said:


> In what time zone?


It really doesn't matter because it is always before 2pm


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it REALLY too much to ask for a smart phone to display in 24-hour time?



Has to be a setting you are missing.


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from another nice morning of kayak exploring.
> 
> I’ll venture to bet that most folks have never seen these rather interesting creatures...
> 
> Not jelly fish, not toad or frog or fish eggs. Guess away.
> 
> View attachment 305737
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736
> 
> 
> View attachment 305734
> View attachment 305735
> View attachment 305736




First thing I thought of was;


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, it’s not hot. But it is hazy, overcast, misty, cloudy and slightly drizzling. Much more rain to follow this afternoon & tomorrow. Hot - no; yucky - yes.

ok. Back to clotted cream, freshly-baked scones, Yorkshire tea, and some lemon curd. Maybe a Harrogate-based Bettys Fat Rascal too. Anyone a Thornton’s Taffy fan? No?

Ok, a few wedges pls x https://www.google.com/search?q=wen...M&biw=1261&bih=813&dpr=2#imgrc=xf-TxWQ-N4sEjM


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Already lost points for it. Sigh. Can I do anything for you? It won't cost you much at all.



Yes you can ... ?
1- coffee & 2 sweet n lows. Please...
2- fix my dam phone. The words I write are not the words that show up on the screen?? ?
3- find “Carona” and kick her butt. (Siri’s too!!)
4- stop the California fires and save Maggie.
5- ?
6- I have asked too much from my friend. In order to reciprocate (Siri got it right!!?)
Have some sweeties!!!!
And FINALLY..... Guess my god d*m mission!!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Not a dog, but I thought I would give you something else instead. To help keep you all nice and warm in your burrow.
> 
> View attachment 305796





CarolM said:


> Not a dog, but I thought I would give you something else instead. To help keep you all nice and warm in your burrow.
> 
> View attachment 305796



Omg!!!! The cuteness! I can’t stand it!!!
Aaaahhhhhh! .....
I want to eat it!! ???
Wait.... no.... I didn’t say that....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> That was not a whistle that was a horn!!




hey.... that’s all the Mexican whistle I could find... Siri got an attitude..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it REALLY too much to ask for a smart phone to display in 24-hour time?



yes.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

jaizei said:


> First thing I thought of was;



oh.... that is HISTERICAL!!!! ????


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me too, whenever it’s dark I have to go to bed early. Today we were supposed to have a snow storm and get 8 inches, these weather men are terrible. We got maybe a millimeter of snow, and now it has stopped. I will never trust them again. ?


For some reason I just got really tired and slept for 11 hours. Weird but it was good sleep so I must have needed it. It might be that fall is setting in. Our weather men here blow it off by saying that's Ohio. Give it a minute it'll change.?


----------



## Torties Sheila

Trophies? I didn't know there were trophies. How about prizes I want some of the pastries I'm looking at. MMMMM did the wool spider bring them? Is she (him) as hungry as I am? I'm still in my universe and we do not have such wonderful delights as those.


----------



## Torties Sheila

Cathie G said:


> For some reason I just got really tired and slept for 11 hours. Weird but it was good sleep so I must have needed it. It might be that fall is setting in. Our weather men here blow it off by saying that's Ohio. Give it a minute it'll change.?


That's what they always say.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Where’s Ray?

Here are some freshly picked Hardy Chicago figs I picked this morning as it started to rain. Too much rain...and the figs would literally explode. 

Now Bring Us Some Sticky Pudding


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm clear underground in a burrow here.?


Have I told you how mean you are teasing like this?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> There was an interesting one that can turn yellow and other colors which would work at the pet store. I'll have to make sure my lights will work for it. And other things. It's a harder to grow plant. It's not leaves. It's leafy like Rosemary kinda. I'm doing well if my 2 make it. At least I know I won't overwater them.?
> 
> .


Be careful you don't underwater them then. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm tired today for some reason. Maybe it's because the weather is weird. I may even take my pils and go to bed early.?


Sometimes your body just needs a catnap. So go and find your napping cat, hold it for a while and you should be right as rain again. Jokes aside, i hope you are okay.


----------



## Torties Sheila

I'm famished. It's hot. I would love to see some snow. Nothing but smoke and fires ready to take my coast home. I think I see god coming through to fires...but he is not wearing a mask! Is that allowed? (this comment I mean.) I would like to eat now.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me too, whenever it’s dark I have to go to bed early. Today we were supposed to have a snow storm and get 8 inches, these weather men are terrible. We got maybe a millimeter of snow, and now it has stopped. I will never trust them again. ?


Are you upset that you didn't get a snow storm??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey.... I recognize that...????


Yeah me too. It's Mark, the Kayak photo guy's garden. ?


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> South of you. 90s this past weekend and now supposed to be 50s tomorrow. Yay! ?
> Gotta love the crazy weather.
> -Meg


Where have you been hiding? Hiding won't stop us trying to figure out your mission ya know!


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> You didnt see the forecast?
> 
> View attachment 305769


Wow. That is crazier than the CDR!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> For some reason I just got really tired and slept for 11 hours. Weird but it was good sleep so I must have needed it. It might be that fall is setting in. Our weather men here blow it off by saying that's Ohio. Give it a minute it'll change.?


Same here, people say that all the time. And honestly it’s true we’ve had snow storms and then sunny skies.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Wow. That is crazier than the CDR!


Hmmmm, I’m not so sure about that. ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I got a new phone on Saturday. Activated it yesterday. Completely different operating system. So the new smart phone is making me feel really stupid. And that feeling doesn't sit well with me AT ALL.
> 
> Don't ask me if I like it.


Why, is it smarter than you?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Has to be a setting you are missing.


That's what I'm hoping... Not finding that option, though.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Are you upset that you didn't get a snow storm??


Well, I wasn’t glad to see it in the forecast, because all the plants are going to be demolished. But then I was a bit excited to see some snow. The weathermen failed both ways.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, it’s not hot. But it is hazy, overcast, misty, cloudy and slightly drizzling. Much more rain to follow this afternoon & tomorrow. Hot - no; yucky - yes.
> 
> ok. Back to clotted cream, freshly-baked scones, Yorkshire tea, and some lemon curd. Maybe a Harrogate-based Bettys Fat Rascal too. Anyone a Thornton’s Taffy fan? No?
> 
> Ok, a few wedges pls x https://www.google.com/search?q=wensleydale+cheese+with+apricots&client=safari&hl=en-us&sxsrf=ALeKk02kQQ3gj3EX7-Y1YqEQkjq0v1NydA:1599670806084&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=xf-TxWQ-N4sEjM%2CTr0K0wGDbB0o8M%2C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kTW5BuRl9IQXNj29esSiAsoTvnOhg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjzsp2RxtzrAhW_lHIEHUffCE0Q9QF6BAgMEAM&biw=1261&bih=813&dpr=2#imgrc=xf-TxWQ-N4sEjM


I miss Harrogate on days like this.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been feeling a little fragile today, and I don't know why.


Mmm I am worried. We have sleepy people and now fragile ones too. Mmmm I think that there is something floating in the air in the CDR? Better put my mask on. ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Why, is it smarter than you?


Hmph.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Have I told you how mean you are teasing like this?


It's tidgeys dad's fault. I had to go online and ask my brother about my mission. It's not like I knew all that. I guess I needed to get my education.?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That sounds like something Chubbs would say.? ??


Maybe Jaizei's mission is to become Chubbs. I know - he is learning to talk like Chubbs and then when he has it down pat, they are going to lock Chubbs up again and Jaizei will then pretend to be Chubbs so that none of us worry so much. Aawwweeeee that is so sweet of you Jaisei to not want us to worry about Chubbs. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.


Well I had to try. But I'll understand if you only want to give say 70.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates.
> Happy International Sudoku Day.
> Find it a bit dull myself, but wifey loves it.


Hurts my brain. I leave it to my kids.


----------



## jaizei

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's what I'm hoping... Not finding that option, though.



Android? Settings then search for date and time


----------



## CarolM

W


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!
> Look at the time!
> It's 8.30 here, i'm never up at this time.
> Some graptolites.
> 
> View attachment 305785
> 
> View attachment 305786


Would that be an isopod in ancient times?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> Android? Settings then search for date and time


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Because that was so totally NOT intuitive at all!
(Intuitive would have been via the clock.)


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's what I'm hoping... Not finding that option, though.


It might be in the clock app button itself. What I like but don't like also about the new Android system is most of it you have to do yourself with each app. What I love about it is I'm able to uninstall certain apps I'm never going to use. I like that I have a little more control on the storage on my phone. It won't really let you uninstall an app that's essential. I'm still trying to figure it out but when I do (somewhat) I have a bit more freedom to make it my phone not theirs.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. No further news on MiL yet.
> 
> I have driven to daughter’s flat in Southampton. She moves out at the weekend and needs help with packing and cleaning. This was the day I could spare. If anyone wants to help, I have plenty of cloths


Could you come on over and clean my place too. I will pretend I am moving too.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Well I had to try. But I'll understand if you only want to give say 70.


Only 70? Personally I don’t think that’s nearly enough points for you. 1: Because Carol is amazing ? and 2: You need to make up for all those lost ones. Now without the wooden spork in the balance we all need to earn more. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Same here, people say that all the time. And honestly it’s true we’ve had snow storms and then sunny skies.


Yes. I even heard on the news the other day that your state can have 4 seasons in one day. So can Ohio. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> In your dreams! ?


Okay totally cool. I didn't know you could talk to me in my dreams. I will wait for the answer in my dreams tonight. C u or hear you later. ? And don't worry, I won't tell the others.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Okay totally cool. I didn't know you could talk to me in my dreams. I will wait for the answer in my dreams tonight. C u or hear you later. ? And don't worry, I won't tell the others.


Well you’re in for the scariest dream of your life! ????


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Because that was so totally NOT intuitive at all!
> (Intuitive would have been via the clock.)


I'm going to look. I don't want 24 hour time but just to see.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That is a very true statement, I find that in most books and movies the wicked work harder then the good. But the good people usually win anyway. My favorite movies are the ones where all the good people die in the end. ?


No, nonononono. That is just so wrong. Only the good must win.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> No, nonononono. That is just so wrong. Only the good must win.


Well let’s compromise, I also like it when all the good people die to defeat the bad people. So the good people win but they all die. See? It’s perfect! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> No, nonononono. That is just so wrong. Only the good must win.


But @CarolM , that's why we have cliffhangers...


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Mission Complete. ???


Thats your mission? Well that isn't a difficult mission at all?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well let’s compromise, I also like it when all the good people die to defeat the bad people. So the good people win but they all die. See? It’s perfect! ?


Sure you aren't secretly British?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> But @CarolM , that's why we have cliffhangers...


Oh! I love cliffhangers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> "Said the spider to the fly..."
> 
> @Torties Sheila , here's a hint how to thwart the dark lord's attempts to draw you into the cold darkness. Talk about cheese! Any kind of cheese, the smellier the better. He turns into a puppy over cheese.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Thats your mission? Well that isn't a difficult mission at all?


Oh no, I was just trying to confuse everyone more. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Because that was so totally NOT intuitive at all!
> (Intuitive would have been via the clock.)


I looked and on my phone it is the clock button. You can just turn 24 hour on. My phone is only a 16g Moto e6. It was in settings on the clock button.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Mission Complete. ???


It is easy to confuse us. Just ask anyone.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@CarolM We need to find you a good movie to watch to take your mind off this secret mission business... Preferably something from the 1980s that wasn't filmed in the U.S.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sure you aren't secretly British?


I think so, unless my parents lied to me when I was young, which is actually pretty likely. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You are right there isn't muchroom in there for anything else.


Groan.
Point.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi Linda!! Nice to meet you! ?


Are we meeting each other now? Well then Hi Chef. Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> It is easy to confuse us. Just ask anyone.


That’s why I do it, I love easily confusable people! ????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I even heard on the news the other day that your state can have 4 seasons in one day. So can Ohio. ?



I think most places are like this. Hot/cold, wet/dry, humid/not. One day it’s hot, then cold...Few places can compare to the extremes that Colorado & Wyoming are experiencing these days. 102 one day, then snowfall.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Are we meeting each other now? Well then Hi Chef. Nice to meet you too.


Hello everyone! Absolutely wonderful to meet you all! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> New agent?


She Escaped.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you can correct me any time .... just make it funny !!! My spelling MIGHT be “worser”-
> than Siri’s!!! Haha fix that one oh spelling/grammar agent!!!


I am the last person to correct any bodies spelling and Grammer. So eerrrhhhh


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I call Golden Greeks mission to use the purple evil emoji as often as possible


- 10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> -10 ?


- 1.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hope you all have an exponentially fabulous Wednesday. I hope that smiles and goodwill are superfluous in your dealings today.. Anything less than stupendous would be irrationally inconceivable))
> See!!!!
> View attachment 305795


Changing tactics I see?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> - 1.


As expected. Sighhhhh. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I live killer sueoku
> 
> I love killer sudoku, keeps the mind active


I'm not sure I would like to be killed by sudoku. 
A bit of an embarrassing way to go, I would say.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Omg!!!! The cuteness! I can’t stand it!!!
> Aaaahhhhhh! .....
> I want to eat it!! ???
> Wait.... no.... I didn’t say that....?


No but just tooo cute!!!! Kiss ? how could you resist. Carol is trying to kill us with cuteness. Maybe... I did say maybe.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I miss Harrogate on days like this.


I miss Harrogate all the time. It’s still my home town as far I am concerned. I moved so often when I was young that the first place we stayed for any length of time was Harrogate. I was 2 months of my 11th birthday when we moved there and only moved away to go to university aged 18.

If we had the opportunity, I would move back there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow......it’s pouring down rain! Good thing I cut the back 40 acres this morning. Luffas will enjoy, figs, not so much.

Leaves continue to fall. Sun rising later and later each morning.
The sun rises. Misty, wet, damp. 
Morning temperatures dip.
More rain.
Soon frost, then snow.
Spring & seeds will follow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Mmm I am worried. We have sleepy people and now fragile ones too. Mmmm I think that there is something floating in the air in the CDR? Better put my mask on. ??


Yes, the Cold Dark Room is now taking precautions. 
Hedgehogs, armadillos and jellyfish must not gather in groups of more than ten. 
Someone must go out and but some hand sanitizer, or at least soap. 
Masks must be worn. Around the neck, as apparently this works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> It's tidgeys dad's fault. I had to go online and ask my brother about my mission. It's not like I knew all that. I guess I needed to get my education.?


'tidgey' ?
-2.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Nope ??


Sad, so very sad.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I miss Harrogate all the time. It’s still my home town as far I am concerned. I moved so often when I was young that the first place we stayed for any length of time was Harrogate. I was 2 months of my 11th birthday when we moved there and only moved away to go to university aged 18.
> 
> If we had the opportunity, I would move back there.



Yep, me too. Aaagh,Bettys & The Stray. ! Those millions of crocus. The pubs. The Yorkshire Dales & The Great Yorkshire Show. Brimham Rocks, Malham & Masham. Heather & Heath. Rain, wind, snow, sleet. Frost n sheep. Pheasants and shoots. Dry stone walls. Fresh eggs. Milk delivered to the doorstep..I’ll stop now..


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m one of the few lucky ones. The madness has not entered my brain yet! (Yet is the key word in that sentence)


Ur still here...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> W
> Would that be an isopod in ancient times?


No, part of the Phylum Hemichordata, sort of half way between invertebrates and vertebrates.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'tidgey' ?
> -2.


Tidgey must have a correctly spelled name. Shame on you Cathie! ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Ur still here...


Another trick question! ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I remember everything - I am like an elephant. Now tell me your mission dammit.


Nice try hehehe...?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Lies! ?


I don't lie. Truly I don't. Now that you believe me, tell me your secret. Come on you know you want to!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

It’s been a long day. It’s a two hour drive to daughter’s flat... and a two hour drive back of course.

We managed to deconstruct her bed which is being collected by a charity on Friday. She’s sleeping on her mattress on the floor until then. We took a tall chest of drawers down the stairs for collection by a lady this afternoon. It was heavy so all the drawers had to be taken out. Then it was filling boxes which in turn filled our Volvo and cleaning.

MiL is still in hospital and doing OK. JoesDad has had strong words with his father about the need to do exercise. Hopefully the hospital is doing the same to his mother.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nice to meet you, everybody! 
Anyone for coffee?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m keeping my eye on you... ?


Eye spy my little eye back on you. ???


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, me too. Aaagh,Bettys & The Stray. ! Those millions of crocus. The pubs. The Yorkshire Dales & The Great Yorkshire Show. Brimham Rocks, Malham & Masham. Heather & Heath. Rain, wind, snow, sleet. Frost n sheep. Pheasants and shoots. Dry stone walls. Fresh eggs. Milk delivered to the doorstep..I’ll stop now..


#MeToo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tidgey must have a correctly spelled name. Shame on you Cathie! ??


-2.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to meet you, everybody!
> Anyone for coffee?


Not unless it’s decaf. It’s nearly bedtime. I’ll never sleep otherwise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Not unless it’s decaf. It’s nearly bedtime. I’ll never sleep otherwise!


Decaf?
Hmmmm. 
Is that the same as Diet Mountain Dew?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I am trying to catch up but alas it is time to leave for home and all the chores that I need to do there.
> But before I leave I wanted to share this .....Why..........Because it is Wednesday of course:


Too long Heather?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just plant lots of everything. Thats my trick. Annuals, perennials, water plants, shrubs, and tons and tons of seeds. SOMETHING will work!
> 
> This year....sunflowers & luffas & zinnias & water garden worked. Of course, in August we had 8 inches of rain! Being retired helps as well did COVID. Lots of extra time at home.


Mmm. I think I will try your trick.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Where is the ice cream?


I ate it all. I needed it. Really I did.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it REALLY too much to ask for a smart phone to display in 24-hour time?


Well it isn't very smart if it cannot do that.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'tidgey' ?
> -2.


Phones with spell check are such a problem and forget saying it to something that can't speak English. I wear glasses ? and sorry so. I guess it's not Tidgy's Dad's fault. It was the other guys.?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> No. On crumpets silly


Oohhhh. I was wondering about you for a moment there.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I don't lie. Truly I don't. Now that you believe me, tell me your secret. Come on you know you want to!


Sorry, but I have to pass on that offer. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -2.


I should just shut my big mouth ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I ate it all. I needed it. Really I did.


Next time you find some, we can share. ?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> The calories do not count if you eat them before 2pm


Ooohhh. That is good news.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> In what time zone?


Hopefully all the time zones. Then you can eat them whenever you want to. Because it is always before 2pm somewhere. ?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> It really doesn't matter because it is always before 2pm


That's what I said.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> First thing I thought of was;


Now why did i know that was going to happen. It is always the ones that look harmless.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, it’s not hot. But it is hazy, overcast, misty, cloudy and slightly drizzling. Much more rain to follow this afternoon & tomorrow. Hot - no; yucky - yes.
> 
> ok. Back to clotted cream, freshly-baked scones, Yorkshire tea, and some lemon curd. Maybe a Harrogate-based Bettys Fat Rascal too. Anyone a Thornton’s Taffy fan? No?
> 
> Ok, a few wedges pls x https://www.google.com/search?q=wensleydale+cheese+with+apricots&client=safari&hl=en-us&sxsrf=ALeKk02kQQ3gj3EX7-Y1YqEQkjq0v1NydA:1599670806084&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=xf-TxWQ-N4sEjM%2CTr0K0wGDbB0o8M%2C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kTW5BuRl9IQXNj29esSiAsoTvnOhg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjzsp2RxtzrAhW_lHIEHUffCE0Q9QF6BAgMEAM&biw=1261&bih=813&dpr=2#imgrc=xf-TxWQ-N4sEjM


I like the lemon curd idea. Yummy. I wonder how it would taste on scones?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I think most places are like this. Hot/cold, wet/dry, humid/not. One day it’s hot, then cold...Few places can compare to the extremes that Colorado & Wyoming are experiencing these days. 102 one day, then snowfall.


Interesting because of the mountains there. It's weird that my back yard gets temperatures of 129 in the summer but the records only show 90. I believe the reading from my temp device because it's unbearable until the sun passes to the front of our home. I also have the WiFi device in a protective place near the ground. I think it's because of these days also.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes you can ... ?
> 1- coffee & 2 sweet n lows. Please...
> 2- fix my dam phone. The words I write are not the words that show up on the screen?? ?
> 3- find “Carona” and kick her butt. (Siri’s too!!)
> 4- stop the California fires and save Maggie.
> 5- ?
> 6- I have asked too much from my friend. In order to reciprocate (Siri got it right!!?)
> Have some sweeties!!!!
> And FINALLY..... Guess my god d*m mission!!!!!! ?


I can't help it if it is mission impossible! And just by the way so is your list. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Omg!!!! The cuteness! I can’t stand it!!!
> Aaaahhhhhh! .....
> I want to eat it!! ???
> Wait.... no.... I didn’t say that....?


No I hope you did not!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey.... that’s all the Mexican whistle I could find... Siri got an attitude..?


She certainly does.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> For some reason I just got really tired and slept for 11 hours. Weird but it was good sleep so I must have needed it. It might be that fall is setting in. Our weather men here blow it off by saying that's Ohio. Give it a minute it'll change.?


I love sleeping.


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> Trophies? I didn't know there were trophies. How about prizes I want some of the pastries I'm looking at. MMMMM did the wool spider bring them? Is she (him) as hungry as I am? I'm still in my universe and we do not have such wonderful delights as those.


What universe is that. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Where’s Ray?
> 
> Here are some freshly picked Hardy Chicago figs I picked this morning as it started to rain. Too much rain...and the figs would literally explode.
> 
> Now Bring Us Some Sticky Pudding
> View attachment 305822
> View attachment 305823


?????


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well, I wasn’t glad to see it in the forecast, because all the plants are going to be demolished. But then I was a bit excited to see some snow. The weathermen failed both ways.


Weatherman you are fired!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Weatherman you are fired!


How I wish!


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Only 70? Personally I don’t think that’s nearly enough points for you. 1: Because Carol is amazing ? and 2: You need to make up for all those lost ones. Now without the wooden spork in the balance we all need to earn more. ?


Thank you for no.1 and no.2 I didn't want to be greedy.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Thank you for no.1 and no.2 I didn't want to be greedy.


Carol, you are 100% far from being greedy. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well you’re in for the scariest dream of your life! ????


Oh dear. Okay fine, then don't worry about it, I will figure it out myself.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well let’s compromise, I also like it when all the good people die to defeat the bad people. So the good people win but they all die. See? It’s perfect! ?


No, still nononono. No dieing!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> But @CarolM , that's why we have cliffhangers...
> 
> 
> What? The make hangers for cliffs now? That is crazy crazy crazy.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> No, still nononono. No dieing!!!


Well the good people always expect to die, why should we surprise them?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh! I love cliffhangers!


I hate them. Because then I have to wait.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh no, I was just trying to confuse everyone more. ?


It's working. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I believe that’s Mystic_Queen’s tort. I wish I could add another to my collection. ?


OMG!!! I totally mixed y’all up!!! IM SORRY!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM We need to find you a good movie to watch to take your mind off this secret mission business... Preferably something from the 1980s that wasn't filmed in the U.S.


You do know that you don't have to alert us anymore. ? Action, sci-fi and maybe romance is allowed. Horrors and thrillers - no thank you very much.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> OMG!!! I totally mixed y’all up!!! IM SORRY!!!


No worries. I do that all the time, it’s nice to know other do too. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> You do know that you don't have to alert us anymore. ? Action, sci-fi and maybe romance is allowed. Horrors and thrillers - no thank you very much.


No horror! My oh my!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Just kidding, I don’t watch horror either. I’m too much of a scaredy cat. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s why I do it, I love easily confusable people! ????


Aweee I love you back.


----------



## Torties Sheila

CarolM said:


> Not a dog, but I thought I would give you something else instead. To help keep you all nice and warm in your burrow.
> 
> View attachment 305796


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She Escaped.


Oh no. Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Torties Sheila

I don't know what it is but it is adorable. Friendly eh?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Sometimes your body just needs a catnap. So go and find your napping cat, hold it for a while and you should be right as rain again. Jokes aside, i hope you are okay.


Yea after a few hops through the hoops I slept 11 hours. I did very little today except for the important stuff. My animals. That was about it even though I felt really good. I want to watch a documentary about the tiger king tonight. Just to see what all the whoopla is about. It starts at 10pm. I usually can stay up that late but usually fall asleep and miss it anyway. We'll see.


----------



## Torties Sheila

CarolM said:


> Come live on the Dark side.....I dare you!!!!


----------



## Torties Sheila

I like dark. Blue is my favorite


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, the Cold Dark Room is now taking precautions.
> Hedgehogs, armadillos and jellyfish must not gather in groups of more than ten.
> Someone must go out and but some hand sanitizer, or at least soap.
> Masks must be worn. Around the neck, as apparently this works.


Oh is that what I have been doing wrong. I have been my mask on my face all this time. I will correct it immediately.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Nice try hehehe...?


Do you want to tell me your mission?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

jaizei said:


> First thing I thought of was;





Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes.





CarolM said:


> Sometimes your body just needs a catnap. So go and find your napping cat, hold it for a while and you should be right as rain again. Jokes aside, i hope you are okay.



An 11 hour catnap?????....?
That only happens with anasthesia(sp)!!??


----------



## Torties Sheila

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, me too. Aaagh,Bettys & The Stray. ! Those millions of crocus. The pubs. The Yorkshire Dales & The Great Yorkshire Show. Brimham Rocks, Malham & Masham. Heather & Heath. Rain, wind, snow, sleet. Frost n sheep. Pheasants and shoots. Dry stone walls. Fresh eggs. Milk delivered to the doorstep..I’ll stop now..


Oh No! don't stop I wanted to go. I love to hear of others and the places they lived.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been a long day. It’s a two hour drive to daughter’s flat... and a two hour drive back of course.
> 
> We managed to deconstruct her bed which is being collected by a charity on Friday. She’s sleeping on her mattress on the floor until then. We took a tall chest of drawers down the stairs for collection by a lady this afternoon. It was heavy so all the drawers had to be taken out. Then it was filling boxes which in turn filled our Volvo and cleaning.
> 
> MiL is still in hospital and doing OK. JoesDad has had strong words with his father about the need to do exercise. Hopefully the hospital is doing the same to his mother.


Shame Linda sounds like a hectic day. It's okay you can have tomorrow off and then come on over to help clean on Friday. 
And I am glad that your mother in law is doing well.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Because that was so totally NOT intuitive at all!
> (Intuitive would have been via the clock.)



my intuitive would have been to stomp on it with my shoe ?.! ?


----------



## Torties Sheila

CarolM said:


> What universe is that. ?


usually la la land


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice to meet you, everybody!
> Anyone for coffee?


Okay okay. I would like to have a cup of hot chocolate if you have any please?


----------



## Torties Sheila

Torties Sheila said:


> usually la la land


Make that la la land in universe AZ


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well let’s compromise, I also like it when all the good people die to defeat the bad people. So the good people win but they all die. See? It’s perfect! ?



what are you watching ?? Braveheart??


----------



## Torties Sheila

CarolM said:


> Okay okay. I would like to have a cup of hot chocolate if you have any please?


I'm in got anything stronger


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Next time you find some, we can share. ?


Sure. I will leave a spoonful for you.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM We need to find you a good movie to watch to take your mind off this secret mission business... Preferably something from the 1980s that wasn't filmed in the U.S.



Monty Python ?!!!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Are we meeting each other now? Well then Hi Chef. Nice to meet you too.



Heellooooooo!!!!! Deeeaar...
(Said like Mrs.Doubfire) ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carol, you are 100% far from being greedy. ?


Well in that case add a few 0's then please.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Sure. I will leave a spoonful for you.


Here’s my spoon ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303608453160673280
@Tidgy's Dad might be interested.....they mention a fossil or two


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Just kidding, I don’t watch horror either. I’m too much of a scaredy cat. ?


Same. I am way too scared to watch scary movies.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Oh no. Another one bites the dust!


She has returned. Yayyyy


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I hate them. Because then I have to wait.


Arrow likes to hang on his Betta leaf sofa and I missed getting a picture dang it. He just hangs there by the seat of his tail. I'll get proof yet. I promise.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea after a few hops through the hoops I slept 11 hours. I did very little today except for the important stuff. My animals. That was about it even though I felt really good. I want to watch a documentary about the tiger king tonight. Just to see what all the whoopla is about. It starts at 10pm. I usually can stay up that late but usually fall asleep and miss it anyway. We'll see.


Good luck then.


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> I like dark. Blue is my favorite


Funny enough it is mine too.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> An 11 hour catnap?????....?
> That only happens with anasthesia(sp)!!??


Got any available?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Do you want to tell me your mission?


Yes I do. But I'm having too much fun floating around ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You do know that you don't have to alert us anymore. ? Action, sci-fi and maybe romance is allowed. Horrors and thrillers - no thank you very much.


You're more likely to see what I write if I tag you, though.


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> usually la la land


But that is right next door to us.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Funny enough it is mine too.


Yep Sapphire blue. Mine too.


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> Make that la la land in universe AZ


Okay. Well that one is three doors down.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You do know that you don't have to alert us anymore. ? Action, sci-fi and maybe romance is allowed. Horrors and thrillers - no thank you very much.


There's action, comedy, romance...


----------



## CarolM

Torties Sheila said:


> I'm in got anything stronger


I am sure that the Dark Lord will be along shortly to let you know what he has available.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Heellooooooo!!!!! Deeeaar...
> (Said like Mrs.Doubfire) ?


Hel'o Hel'o said like the french policeman in Alo alo.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> my intuitive would have been to stomp on it with my shoe ?.! ?


But then I'd have to start all over again! ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Here’s my spoon ?
> View attachment 305847


Damn that thing is bigger than my ice cream tub.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Arrow likes to hang on his Betta leaf sofa and I missed getting a picture dang it. He just hangs there by the seat of his tail. I'll get proof yet. I promise.


I am holding you too that.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes I do. But I'm having too much fun floating around ?


???? Nobody wants to tell me. ????


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're more likely to see what I write if I tag you, though.


Mmm good point.


----------



## CarolM

Oh thank goodness. I have finally caught up. It is waaaaay past my bed time and it is time for me to say good night. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Oh thank goodness. I have finally caught up. It is waaaaay past my bed time and it is time for me to say good night. Until tomorrow.


Nos da Carol. Until tomorrow


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I am holding you too that.


Well it might be a bad zoomed picture but he does it so often I know I'll get one. I love hate this new phone because I have to post from files. I can't take a picture while posting yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yes I do. But I'm having too much fun floating around ?



Hhhmmmmm. Lots of duck related comments f emojis.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I can't help it if it is mission impossible! And just by the way so is your list. ?



but I GAVE you clues!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Torties Sheila said:


> usually la la land



my sister lives there. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Got any available?



If I did... I would share.... if I wasn’t asleep for 11 hours!?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Amron said:


> Where is the ice cream?


I know some staid ice cream and I have been on my porch for 3 days waiting for the ice cream truck! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> But then I'd have to start all over again! ?



true....so true. And THEN where would you be..? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Heellooooooo!!!!! Deeeaar...
> (Said like Mrs.Doubfire) ?


Oh me oh my.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Damn that thing is bigger than my ice cream tub.



I guess she came to play! That’s one serious ice cream lover! Hope you have mint chocolate chip on ya?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> ???? Nobody wants to tell me. ????



hey .. I tried! You gave up!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good luck then.


I decided to record it on the DVR. Now I'll have to figure out how to watch it in my universe. Whatever...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhmmmmm. Lots of duck related comments f emojis.


Yea and if I keep it up I'll get gonged and terminated. Maybe...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Yea and if I keep it up I'll get gonged and terminated. Maybe...


Are you trying to trick us? I’ve called you on ducks so many times hmmmm. To call it or not to call it. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhmmmmm. Lots of duck related comments f emojis.


I also can't figure out anybody's.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all!! ?


Good evening Chubbs


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all!! ?


There u are when my phone is on the verge of dying. Happy day to you also.??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> There u are when my phone is on the verge of dying. Happy day to you also.??


Perfect time for your phone to die. You won’t miss anything with Chubbs here. ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> There u are when my phone is on the verge of dying. Happy day to you also.??


Yeah yeah.. blame ur phone ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Perfect time for your phone to die. You won’t miss anything with Chubbs here. ??


God ive missed u like a cactus up the *ss lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God ive missed u like a cactus up the *ss lol


It’s nice to be missed ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s nice to be missed ?


Yea i missed u with that rock i threw


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yea i missed u with that rock i threw


Obviously. It must have stoped after 5ft, what were you thinking trying to throw a rock all the way to Colorado? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yea i missed u with that rock i threw



that’s because you throw like a girl. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that’s because you throw like a girl. ?


I think Chubbs ran off because we beat him so bad. ? @Chubbs the tegu you there?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that’s because you throw like a girl. ?



sorry chubbs.... Maggie must be rubbing off on me.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think Chubbs ran off because we beat him so bad. ? @Chubbs the tegu you there?



don’t worry for 5 minsI got your back.
Then (like a maid) I have to serve the dinner.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> don’t worry for 5 minsI got your back.
> Then (like a maid) I have to serve the dinner.


Me too, except I have to go right now. It was nice talking to you and Chubbs. Even though he left. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah yeah.. blame ur phone ?


Hell o! I do have a charger u know...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay okay. I would like to have a cup of hot chocolate if you have any please?


Hmmmm.
Everyone is being awkward today.
I'll check the drink's machine.
If i can find it.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Everyone is being awkward today.
> I'll check the drink's machine.
> If i can find it.


While you’re at it, you might as well get me one too. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303608453160673280
> @Tidgy's Dad might be interested.....they mention a fossil or two


Great places to visit.
Old haunts of mine...........


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Everyone is being awkward today.
> I'll check the drink's machine.
> If i can find it.


I'm at your Becks and call...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Thanks for the advice Chubbs! It was such a lighter day working on the house putting in the new widows! Now to have an adult beverage- a margarita with more tequila than usual!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am sure that the Dark Lord will be along shortly to let you know what he has available.


Couple of whiskies, vodka, gin and beer at the moment.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If I did... I would share.... if I wasn’t asleep for 11 hours!?


I would share my sleep recipe if you need one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Right.
I'm back with a few plastic cups of what looks like mud but claims to be hot chocolate. 
Got a couple of stale custard creams, too.
Anyone?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> I'm back with a few plastic cups of what looks like mud but claims to be hot chocolate.
> Got a couple of stale custard creams, too.
> Anyone?


I’ll pass


----------



## Cathie G

If I would drink hot chocolate now I would sleep 11 hours again. I'll have straight black coffee. Thanks. I want to watch a controversial documentary at 10pm just to prove I can stay up late.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Thanks for the advice Chubbs! It was such a lighter day working on the house putting in the new widows! Now to have an adult beverage- a margarita with more tequila than usual!


I can't remember if you are still on a mission or not ?.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ll pass


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> If I would drink hot chocolate now I would sleep 11 hours again. I'll have straight black coffee. Thanks. I want to watch a controversial documentary at 10pm just to prove I can stay up late.


I'll shout for the One-Legged Pirate. 
What's the subject of the controversial documentary?
If it's not too controversial to mention in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I can't remember if you are still on a mission or not ?.


Nope.
Twas Terminated.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll shout for the One-Legged Pirate.
> What's the subject of the controversial documentary?
> If it's not too controversial to mention in here.


The tiger king. Done by the 48 hours TV show. Everyone says including my son not to watch. So I'm curious about why. I can look at stuff and really truth rings like a bell. It may bore me to sleep though. I won't know until I watch it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> The tiger king. Done by the 48 hours TV show. Everyone says including my son not to watch. So I'm curious about why. I can look at stuff and really truth rings like a bell. It may bore me to sleep though. I won't know until I watch it.


Interesting.
But it's bed time for me. 
Nighty night, Roommates.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interesting.
> But it's bed time for me.
> Nighty night, Roommates.



good nite dark lord! Sweet dreams of tidgey!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I would share my sleep recipe if you need one.



yes please!!!! Of all the recipes I have , THAT is the one I NEED!! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it REALLY too much to ask for a smart phone to display in 24-hour time?


You do 24 hour time too? I always put phones, Alexa, everything I can on it.

People think I'm nuts for liking it...do you have that problem too?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's what I'm hoping... Not finding that option, though.


What kind of phone are you using?


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> What kind of phone are you using?



Never mind..I kept reading.

That's what happens when I don't get to TFO until 2130. All I do is catch up.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> I ate it all. I needed it. Really I did.


I have been waiting patiently but if your need for ice cream is greater than my need for ice cream I will just have to do without. Urmm what can I have milk, yogurt or cream with my fruit?


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Where’s Ray?
> 
> Here are some freshly picked Hardy Chicago figs I picked this morning as it started to rain. Too much rain...and the figs would literally explode.
> 
> Now Bring Us Some Sticky Pudding
> View attachment 305822
> View attachment 305823


Would be very nice with ice cream but someone, and I am not mentioning any names, ate it all?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, the Cold Dark Room is now taking precautions.
> Hedgehogs, armadillos and jellyfish must not gather in groups of more than ten.
> Someone must go out and but some hand sanitizer, or at least soap.
> Masks must be worn. Around the neck, as apparently this works.


But please remember the virus is waiting until Monday and it knows not to go into school and work places, hope you have track and trace in here and don't forget you can only let 6 people in at any one time. The seventh pushes the virus over the limit and it may attack


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> I like the lemon curd idea. Yummy. I wonder how it would taste on scones?


Do not think it would be real, only strawberry jam goes with scones and cream. Come on we all know that


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

I was SO tired last night. My back was a bit iffy too  I got a right telling off by JoesDad about having overdone things.

Anyhow, the back is feeling better this morning and I have my yoga class restarting (online again). I shall take it very carefully


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> Do not think it would be real, only strawberry jam goes with scones and cream. Come on we all know that


Yes, jam on scones.

Lemon curd might be good, but I’d never get past the jam ?


----------



## CarolM

God Afternoon All, 

Before I start trying to catch up, I promised Cathie that I would cover her on a daily basis with her fix of cute puppies/dogs. So here Cathie this is for you: I will try and post a different one for you everyday, do feel free to reprimand me if I post the same one twice. Lets see how long I can do this without repeating the same picture. Anyone else have a request for a particular animal request that I can help with?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well it might be a bad zoomed picture but he does it so often I know I'll get one. I love hate this new phone because I have to post from files. I can't take a picture while posting yet.


I never take a picture while posting because I find my pictures then end up upside down or sideway etc. They never end up the correct way. So I also post from files. Or I whatsapp the pic to my hubby and then copy it from my whatsapp (which I can connect to on my computer) and then paste it. But that only works if I am on the computer. Otherwise it is the files for me as well when I am on my phone.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> but I GAVE you clues!!!! ?


You did? Does anybody else think that Chefdenoel10's clues suck? Did any of you get her clues? Nope not good enough, you need to give better clues please.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> my sister lives there. ?


Does your sister know that?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If I did... I would share.... if I wasn’t asleep for 11 hours!?


Hmpfffff


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> I know some staid ice cream and I have been on my porch for 3 days waiting for the ice cream truck! ?


That is where you went wrong, right there on your porch!!! You should have been waiting by your fridge. And when your fridge gong goes then you can open the freezer and take out your ice cream.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I guess she came to play! That’s one serious ice cream lover! Hope you have mint chocolate chip on ya?


How did you know I like that flavour? Although ours is most probably not the same as yours.

Will this do?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey .. I tried! You gave up!! ?


You made it too hard!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I decided to record it on the DVR. Now I'll have to figure out how to watch it in my universe. Whatever...


I thought we had corners. Did they turn into universes somehow?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Are you trying to trick us? I’ve called you on ducks so many times hmmmm. To call it or not to call it. ?


Don't do it, Oh wait that is me. Go on right ahead. You are still good to go.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all!! ?


Don't you start with the Ducks as well.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yea i missed u with that rock i threw


Was that the clunk I heard last night. Don't you know there is no rock throwing allowed in the CDR. We will have to lock you up with the leprechaun. then you will be doomed forever. Muahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that’s because you throw like a girl. ?


Hey I take offense on behalf of girls. We don't throw like girls!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Everyone is being awkward today.
> I'll check the drink's machine.
> If i can find it.


Thank you, you are so kind. @JoesMum does not allow me to have coffee here. so I have to have Hot chocolate.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm at your Becks and call...


Becks? Is that supposed to be Beak? Are you maybe a DUCK? mmmmm Mission Impossible I think your mission is to have a species change and become a DUCK!!!




P.S I am not calling it, when I call a mission I start with: Ï call your Dark Lord's mission to be......." Just so that you all know when I will be calling a mission and when I am not calling it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Couple of whiskies, vodka, gin and beer at the moment.


mmmm, I might go for a gin !


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I would share my sleep recipe if you need one.


What is your sleep recipe?

Get changed into your pj's, climb into bed, and as soon as your head hits the pillow off you go?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right.
> I'm back with a few plastic cups of what looks like mud but claims to be hot chocolate.
> Got a couple of stale custard creams, too.
> Anyone?


Ummmm,, Okkkaaaaay, I will try the hot chocolate! But will give the custard creams a miss. Oh wait I changed my mind and decided to have a gin instead. Sorry to give you the run around.
?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't remember if you are still on a mission or not ?.


Been terminated.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> The tiger king. Done by the 48 hours TV show. Everyone says including my son not to watch. So I'm curious about why. I can look at stuff and really truth rings like a bell. It may bore me to sleep though. I won't know until I watch it.


So did you manage to stay up and did it bore you?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Interesting.
> But it's bed time for me.
> Nighty night, Roommates.


Nos Da Adam


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> You do 24 hour time too? I always put phones, Alexa, everything I can on it.
> 
> People think I'm nuts for liking it...do you have that problem too?


I think people are nuts having it the otherway. How are you supposed to tell if it is 2am or 2pm? You need it to be 02:00 or 14:00.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> I have been waiting patiently but if your need for ice cream is greater than my need for ice cream I will just have to do without. Urmm what can I have milk, yogurt or cream with my fruit?


Yoghurt, It is much healthier.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Would be very nice with ice cream but someone, and I am not mentioning any names, ate it all?


Tell me who,, I will go and sort them out right now!


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> But please remember the virus is waiting until Monday and it knows not to go into school and work places, hope you have track and trace in here and don't forget you can only let 6 people in at any one time. The seventh pushes the virus over the limit and it may attack


it's okay there are only 4 in here right now, so we are all good.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Do not think it would be real, only strawberry jam goes with scones and cream. Come on we all know that


Sorry, Sometimes I think out the box.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I was SO tired last night. My back was a bit iffy too  I got a right telling off by JoesDad about having overdone things.
> 
> Anyhow, the back is feeling better this morning and I have my yoga class restarting (online again). I shall take it very carefully


Okay okay, You can come on Saturday instead. But I cannot postpone my pretend move any further. 

p.s. I am glad your back is feeling better today and do take it easy.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> God Afternoon All,
> 
> Before I start trying to catch up, I promised Cathie that I would cover her on a daily basis with her fix of cute puppies/dogs. So here Cathie this is for you: I will try and post a different one for you everyday, do feel free to reprimand me if I post the same one twice. Lets see how long I can do this without repeating the same picture. Anyone else have a request for a particular animal request that I can help with?
> 
> View attachment 305907


oops. I meant to type GOOD and not God. My bad.


----------



## CarolM

Well then all caught up.

I am not feeling very great today and I think it is my new pain meds. The pharmacy did not have my normal ones so they gave me a generic, but I am not sure that they are working as well as the other ones. I think that I am going to ask if I can swop what I have for the proper ones that I normally use.

It is my lunch time and I would normally go for a walk, but the tablets are making me sleepy so I am going to have a catnap instead. So to help me sleep here is a lullaby for you all.





And because it is Thursday:
TBA - I am unable to get a Thursday song yet, as my internet seems to be extremely slow. Sigh, it is going to be one of those days again.


----------



## CarolM

Heather how is your Dad doing by the way?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Well then all caught up.
> 
> I am not feeling very great today and I think it is my new pain meds. The pharmacy did not have my normal ones so they gave me a generic, but I am not sure that they are working as well as the other ones. I think that I am going to ask if I can swop what I have for the proper ones that I normally use.
> 
> It is my lunch time and I would normally go for a walk, but the tablets are making me sleepy so I am going to have a catnap instead. So to help me sleep here is a lullaby for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is Thursday:
> TBA - I am unable to get a Thursday song yet, as my internet seems to be extremely slow. Sigh, it is going to be one of those days again.


Okay Internet now sorted so here is your Thursday Song:


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Thursday everyone, it’s almost the weekend. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, I have to come clean with everyone here. This has been bugging me for a long time. 
Well here it goes. 
My name is not Ray, my name is really Opo and Opo's name is Ray.
I hope you all forgive me.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> You did? Does anybody else think that Chefdenoel10's clues suck? Did any of you get her clues? Nope not good enough, you need to give better clues please.
> 
> View attachment 305908



Ouch! ? ????
when you DO guess my mission, you’ll be sorry that you said that. !!!!!
For it is not MY clues that SUCK; ‘
tis YOUR guesses that SUCK!
I cannot...and will not make it any EASIER.. 
Incase Tidgey’s dad gets mad and gives me - points for outing myself...
“USE THE FORCE LUKE! “
AND THINK. ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Does your sister know that?



he said in a previous post....
“That must be LaLa Land”......


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Does your sister know that?



yep! ?


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ouch! ? ????
> when you DO guess my mission, you’ll be sorry that you said that. !!!!!
> For it is not MY clues that SUCK; ‘
> tis YOUR guesses that SUCK!
> I cannot...and will not make it any EASIER..
> Incase Tidgey’s dad gets mad and gives me - points for outing myself...
> “USE THE FORCE LUKE! “
> AND THINK. ???


Oops quick correct the spelling before he gives you minus points. Anybody got any milk?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> How did you know I like that flavour? Although ours is most probably not the same as yours.
> 
> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 305909



of course that will do !!!!
IT IS ICE CREAM!!!!! ?
Is that “Friendly’s” ice cream???
Looks that way by all the chocolate bits...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blues Clues - wxr report/Maryland. Overcast, yucky, squishy, dark, damp, drizzling with heavy downpours on n off throughout the day. Good for frogs, catfish, toads n lizards, bitey bugs too.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Was that the clunk I heard last night. Don't you know there is no rock throwing allowed in the CDR. We will have to lock you up with the leprechaun. then you will be doomed forever. Muahahaha



not really.... he and the leprechaun are “old friends” and get along very well together ALONE (if you get my drift)... ??


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Yoghurt, It is much healthier.


You would say that because you are all the ice cream


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Been terminated.



really???? Where was I????
What WAS your mission then???


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> it's okay there are only 4 in here right now, so we are all good.


Phew. Thanks for that, if I go to check I loose my place on this thread and then I wouldn't be counted


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good nite dark lord! Sweet dreams of tidgey!!


Oh no is that a mis spell?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, I have to come clean with everyone here. This has been bugging me for a long time.
> Well here it goes.
> My name is not Ray, my name is really Opo and Opo's name is Ray.
> I hope you all forgive me.


Well hello Opo ?. All is forgiven but it might take a little while for me to remember that. So hope you can forgive me if I mess up. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Sorry, Sometimes I think out the box.
> View attachment 305916



oohhhh?????
NOW who’s posting A LOT of emojis?????
When I did it... ya said I was “annoying”?
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well then all caught up.
> 
> I am not feeling very great today and I think it is my new pain meds. The pharmacy did not have my normal ones so they gave me a generic, but I am not sure that they are working as well as the other ones. I think that I am going to ask if I can swop what I have for the proper ones that I normally use.
> 
> It is my lunch time and I would normally go for a walk, but the tablets are making me sleepy so I am going to have a catnap instead. So to help me sleep here is a lullaby for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is Thursday:
> TBA - I am unable to get a Thursday song yet, as my internet seems to be extremely slow. Sigh, it is going to be one of those days again.



Thank you for the sleeping video!!!!
I am TOTALLY using that tonight!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, I have to come clean with everyone here. This has been bugging me for a long time.
> Well here it goes.
> My name is not Ray, my name is really Opo and Opo's name is Ray.
> I hope you all forgive me.



Got it, cleaned it, and have moved on already..?
I adore that name “Opo” anyway!!!
So much coooooooler than plain old “Ray”.
I always wanted to call you Opo!!!???
So it’s so funny you said that.!
Ok.... now..... “moving on”...
(Said like **** van dyke in night at the museum)...??? 
I must say... wow!!!!
Did his parents hate him or something??
What kinda name is :
**** Van Dyke??????
I bet he got pummeled at school!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Oops quick correct the spelling before he gives you minus points. Anybody got any milk?



well then.... how DO you spell Tidgy???
Quick!!!!!
Before he comes!!!!! ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Oh no is that a mis spell?



hello... me again....
Where were you to help me last night then!?
I usually spell it Tidgy. But as of recent I have seen HIM spell it TidgEy...?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> You do 24 hour time too? I always put phones, Alexa, everything I can on it.
> 
> People think I'm nuts for liking it...do you have that problem too?


I think most of the people who know me, know me well enough not to argue with 24 hour time! ? I would set the clocks on the microwave and stove to display 24 hour time if they had that option. That whole AM/PM thing leaves way too much room for error.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> What kind of phone are you using?


Samsung Galaxy Note20 Ultra 5G. Which I will probably like once I get used to it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Amron said:


> Do not think it would be real, only strawberry jam goes with scones and cream. Come on we all know that


Yes, scones with butter, strawberry jam, and cream. ?


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Tell me who,, I will go and sort them out right now!
> View attachment 305915



☝???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, scones with butter, strawberry jam, and cream. ?


Pass it over ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I thought we had corners. Did they turn into universes somehow?


Well... There is TARDIS math... and sometimes the gravity around here is a bit questionable. ?


----------



## Amron

Cuteness overload. One kitten just been born


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> Cuteness overload. One kitten just been born


Awwww ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Amron said:


> Cuteness overload. One kitten just been born


Awww... They're so precious at that age!


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> I think people are nuts having it the otherway. How are you supposed to tell if it is 2am or 2pm? You need it to be 02:00 or 14:00.



True...2 or 2. I worked at a hospital for 19 years, and of course 24 hour time was used there. I've used it ever since. But not usually when I post, because some people just can't get it.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

KarenSoCal said:


> True...2 or 2. I worked at a hospital for 19 years, and of course 24 hour time was used there. I've used it ever since. But not usually when I post, because some people just can't get it.


I use both, since hubby prefers 24 hour time.


----------



## Amron

Pastel Tortie said:


> Awww... They're so precious at that age!


Number 2 has arrived


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> Number 2 has arrived


I though you meant ?, but then I realized you meant the kitten.


----------



## Amron

These kittens are so cute. Bean (mum cat) is only 1 year old and still a kitten herself but is being an excellent mum. Now for names. Maybe Heinz or toast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good nite dark lord! Sweet dreams of tidgey!!


Grrrrr!


----------



## Amron

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Carol, you are 100% far from being greedy. ?


She is where Ice cream is concerned


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Grrrrr!


Oh oh someone has woken and for out of bed the wrong side. Quick hide the coffee the milk has gone lumpy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well then all caught up.
> 
> I am not feeling very great today and I think it is my new pain meds. The pharmacy did not have my normal ones so they gave me a generic, but I am not sure that they are working as well as the other ones. I think that I am going to ask if I can swop what I have for the proper ones that I normally use.
> 
> It is my lunch time and I would normally go for a walk, but the tablets are making me sleepy so I am going to have a catnap instead. So to help me sleep here is a lullaby for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it is Thursday:
> TBA - I am unable to get a Thursday song yet, as my internet seems to be extremely slow. Sigh, it is going to be one of those days again.


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, I have to come clean with everyone here. This has been bugging me for a long time.
> Well here it goes.
> My name is not Ray, my name is really Opo and Opo's name is Ray.
> I hope you all forgive me.


That's fine. 
My name is not really Adam, Tidgy is not actually called Tidgy (or tidgey) and wifey is not her name, so she tells me. 
Some of that might even be true.


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Blues Clues - wxr report/Maryland. Overcast, yucky, squishy, dark, damp, drizzling with heavy downpours on n off throughout the day. Good for frogs, catfish, toads n lizards, bitey bugs too.


Are you an agent?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> Are you an agent?


He got terminated


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I though you meant ?, but then I realized you meant the kitten.


Ha!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> My name is not really Adam, Tidgy is not actually called Tidgy (or tidgey) and wifey is not her name, so she tells me.
> Some of that might even be true.


Really? I believe the wifey part, but the rest I’m not so sure. But I can’t read very well in the darkness, so I’ll never be sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> These kittens are so cute. Bean (mum cat) is only 1 year old and still a kitten herself but is being an excellent mum. Now for names. Maybe Heinz or toast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooneve, Roommates! 
It is the 10th of Septemeber. 
Which means it's :
Blame it on The Large Hadron Collider Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, I expect Carol feeling poorly is due to the influence of The Large Hadron Collider.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit. 
It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider. 
But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> It is the 10th of Septemeber.
> Which means it's :
> Blame it on The Large Hadron Collider Day.


What in the world is the large hadron collider? I guess I’ll have to google. I‘m blaming it for me not knowing what it is. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ouch! ? ????
> when you DO guess my mission, you’ll be sorry that you said that. !!!!!
> For it is not MY clues that SUCK; ‘
> tis YOUR guesses that SUCK!
> I cannot...and will not make it any EASIER..
> Incase Tidgey’s dad gets mad and gives me - points for outing myself...
> “USE THE FORCE LUKE! “
> AND THINK. ???


Ouch, my brain is hurting from all of this thinking. !!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit.
> It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider.
> But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.



Ouch! ? how in the world? Wrist & knee! Yikes....


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> of course that will do !!!!
> IT IS ICE CREAM!!!!! ?
> Is that “Friendly’s” ice cream???
> Looks that way by all the chocolate bits...?


I am not sure. It is a pic I took off the internet.


----------



## JoesMum

I just had to share this. Particularly relevant to the CDR and @Kristoff


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> You would say that because you are all the ice cream


It was the ummm (looks around quickly to see who to blame) It was the Leprechaun. He tricked into eating it. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> really???? Where was I????
> What WAS your mission then???


Not me silly!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oohhhh?????
> NOW who’s posting A LOT of emojis?????
> When I did it... ya said I was “annoying”?
> ?


No I didn't. I would never say you were annoying. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> I have been waiting patiently but if your need for ice cream is greater than my need for ice cream I will just have to do without. Urmm what can I have milk, yogurt or cream with my fruit?


Whipped whipping cream is nice. Slightly sweetened with real sugar not corn syrup.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> ☝???


Nope, I looked inside my tummy, it was empty.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Cuteness overload. One kitten just been born


Aweee sweet.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I though you meant ?, but then I realized you meant the kitten.


Yeah, kittens don't do that on their own for a while... ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Awwww ??


Snap


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I never take a picture while posting because I find my pictures then end up upside down or sideway etc. They never end up the correct way. So I also post from files. Or I whatsapp the pic to my hubby and then copy it from my whatsapp (which I can connect to on my computer) and then paste it. But that only works if I am on the computer. Otherwise it is the files for me as well when I am on my phone.


Guess what I got today. I caught him sleeping just hanging out on his Betta leaf sofa as usual.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> These kittens are so cute. Bean (mum cat) is only 1 year old and still a kitten herself but is being an excellent mum. Now for names. Maybe Heinz or toast


I love babies except the adult kind.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> She is where Ice cream is concerned


True. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! ? how in the world? Wrist & knee! Yikes....


Maybe a fall? Although I don't want to pry. So let's blame it on the Large Hadron Collider today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ouch! ? ????
> when you DO guess my mission, you’ll be sorry that you said that. !!!!!
> For it is not MY clues that SUCK; ‘
> tis YOUR guesses that SUCK!
> I cannot...and will not make it any EASIER..
> Incase Tidgey’s dad gets mad and gives me - points for outing myself...
> “USE THE FORCE LUKE! “
> AND THINK. ???


I think I will start


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Got it, cleaned it, and have moved on already..?
> I adore that name “Opo” anyway!!!
> So much coooooooler than plain old “Ray”.
> I always wanted to call you Opo!!!???
> So it’s so funny you said that.!
> Ok.... now..... “moving on”...
> (Said like **** van dyke in night at the museum)...???
> I must say... wow!!!!
> Did his parents hate him or something??
> What kinda name is :
> **** Van Dyke??????
> I bet he got pummeled at school!! ???


Ok when I told you I wasn't gay. You assumed I was. 
Now when I said my name was Opo.
You said you always wanted to call me Opo. 
There's got to be clues in there. I will start studying your replies and figure you out. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's fine.
> My name is not really Adam, Tidgy is not actually called Tidgy (or tidgey) and wifey is not her name, so she tells me.
> Some of that might even be true.


Some of my post might have been true also.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> God Afternoon All,
> 
> Before I start trying to catch up, I promised Cathie that I would cover her on a daily basis with her fix of cute puppies/dogs. So here Cathie this is for you: I will try and post a different one for you everyday, do feel free to reprimand me if I post the same one twice. Lets see how long I can do this without repeating the same picture. Anyone else have a request for a particular animal request that I can help with?
> 
> View attachment 305907


What a cutie. I would love to have a dog. The only problem is their hair. The only breed I know of that I can do is a Chow. But they are just to big for me to handle. So I have a bunny instead.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Old Proverb,
When it Rains it Pours;
When it Pours it Floods

yep....i just saw two dogs and one cat float by


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you feel better very soon.


Thank you. The catnap did help.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> It is the 10th of Septemeber.
> Which means it's :
> Blame it on The Large Hadron Collider Day.


So it wasn't the Leprechaun but The Large Hadron Collider who tricked me into eating all the ice cream. ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, I expect Carol feeling poorly is due to the influence of The Large Hadron Collider.


Good point. Where is Maggie when you need her for revenge.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit.
> It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider.
> But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.


Oh my goodness. That is terrible. I hope it wasn't because of the laps she was doing?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Old Proverb,
> When it Rains it Pours;
> When it Pours it Floods
> 
> yep....i just saw two dogs and one cat float by
> 
> View attachment 305929


Be careful


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> So it wasn't the Leprechaun but The Large Hadron Collider who tricked me into eating all the ice cream. ??


And you didn’t even save me a spoonful ??


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I got today. I caught him sleeping just hanging out on his Betta leaf sofa as usual.
> View attachment 305928


He is just gorgeous and that is totally cute.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What a cutie. I would love to have a dog. The only problem is their hair. The only breed I know of that I can do is a Chow. But they are just to big for me to handle. So I have a bunny instead.


Don't worry I told you I have you covered. I will see how long I can post a puppy for you without repeating a pic.?Challenge accepted.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes please!!!! Of all the recipes I have , THAT is the one I NEED!! ?


In the late afternoons if I eat before I'm ready to sleep, I'm done for. So I hold out for as long as I can.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Old Proverb,
> When it Rains it Pours;
> When it Pours it Floods
> 
> yep....i just saw two dogs and one cat float by
> 
> View attachment 305929


Are the dogs and cat okay? Did they get rescued?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> And you didn’t even save me a spoonful ??


I couldn't get your spoon to fit. I tried.


----------



## CarolM

Well caught up again. But it is late and I still need to get my steps in.


----------



## CarolM

Nighty night.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I couldn't get your spoon to fit. I tried.


Next time you should buy a bigger ice cream tub ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> He is just gorgeous and that is totally cute.


He's so funny. I'm finding out my only problem with aquariums is I don't have enough room for more.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Nighty night.


Nos da.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> He's so funny. I'm finding out my only problem with aquariums is I don't have enough room for more.


That is normally the problem


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It was the ummm (looks around quickly to see who to blame) It was the Leprechaun. He tricked into eating it. ?


I expect the Large Hadron Collider is responsible.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Don't worry I told you I have you covered. I will see how long I can post a puppy for you without repeating a pic.?Challenge accepted.


It wouldn't matter if you accidentally repeat it. It would be like seeing an old friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> No I didn't. I would never say you were annoying. ?


It was the Large Hadron Collider.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Cuteness overload. One kitten just been born



happy birthday kitty!!!! ?????????????????️
(they don’t have kitten food app on my stupid phone!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> So did you manage to stay up and did it bore you?


Yes I stayed up and yes I still don't get it. There's a show later this month that's on for 2 nights that will have enough time for more information. It barely even showed his cages which would tell me a lot.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> oops. I meant to type GOOD and not God. My bad.


Nuh uhh. I think a God afternoon is fine and good.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit.
> It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider.
> But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.



I am so sorry to hear this about Yvonne! 
I hope she heals real soon!!!! 
probably her tortoises again...
Gettin feisty?... or riling her up again? 
poor sweet lady.... feel better!!!!! ??????????????
(And for anyone who is thinking it... NO my mission is not all of these emojis!)


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hello... me again....
> Where were you to help me last night then!?
> I usually spell it Tidgy. But as of recent I have seen HIM spell it TidgEy...?


It might have been all my fault.... and my phone of course.?


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> These kittens are so cute. Bean (mum cat) is only 1 year old and still a kitten herself but is being an excellent mum. Now for names. Maybe Heinz or toast


Or toast and jam.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit.
> It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider.
> But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.


Oh no! Poor Yvonne! I hope she recovers quickly


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> So it wasn't the Leprechaun but The Large Hadron Collider who tricked me into eating all the ice cream. ??


Stop trying to put the blame on other creatures when you are just plain old greedy where Ice cream is concerned, mind you I don't blame you, I like the 2l tubs of black cherry ripple ice cream, delicious, now that I will not share


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit.
> It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider.
> But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.


Rest and recover well Yvonne. Sending you hugs and kisses with best wishes xx


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit.
> It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider.
> But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.


I hope and pray that's not true. But if it is that she gets a helper. She'll try to do it herself otherwise.?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Guess what I got today. I caught him sleeping just hanging out on his Betta leaf sofa as usual.
> View attachment 305928



oooooooo... what are you gonna call him?
Spot...
Spike...
Kitty....
Luther....
Jeraldine....
Daffnee.....???
What???? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Old Proverb,
> When it Rains it Pours;
> When it Pours it Floods
> 
> yep....i just saw two dogs and one cat float by
> 
> View attachment 305929


Oh my garsh. So many here are going through so much. All I can do is keep praying.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oooooooo... what are you gonna call him?
> Spot...
> Spike...
> Kitty....
> Luther....
> Jeraldine....
> Daffnee.....???
> What???? ?


His name is Arrow. I named him after a famous whale because he kept reminding me of an arrowhead. When I saw the name online for a whale named that because of his beautiful tail, it fit. He'll be 2 in May 2021.


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Whipped whipping cream is nice. Slightly sweetened with real sugar not corn syrup.


I have never tried corn syrup what is it even? Is it dairy or synthetic


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I will start
> 
> Ok when I told you I wasn't gay. You assumed I was.
> Now when I said my name was Opo.
> You said you always wanted to call me Opo.
> There's got to be clues in there. I will start studying your replies and figure you out. ?



now... I’ll answer....
Dear Opo,
IT WAS A JOKE that I assumed you were gay.. I never even thought about your preference not even once.
Now second, yes I like the name Opo very much . It is very different. Who wouldn’t want to be different?? But if it’s a trick ?....
(Or your mission!!!!) then good old Ray is fine too. But Opo was cooool.
When I refer to you around my house I always call you Rayopo.. lol.... I just didn’t tell YOU that... ??. 
Heck.... come to think of it I call chubbs...
Chubbs the guru ! ?? NOW THATS FUNNY!!!
ok... that being said....
(Sorry Tidgy...I like Opo too much?)....
NOW... “CLUES”!!!!
Sorry for all of the confusion. Here I’ll send you some ....????????.

am I forgiven????.......


how’bout now???? ??


----------



## JoesMum

I just wanted to share these photos of a European Magpie from my trail camera. 

They’re corvids, members of the crow family, and we think of them as black and white. However, my trail camera has picked up the gorgeous iridescence




Not my photo, but you need to see one from a normal angle



I know there are magpies in other countries that don’t look like ours. They’re still corvids, but were named by European settlers because their and white colours were reminiscent of these.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Nighty night.



sweet dreams Carol. It is only 4:10 pm here.
Or is that 16:00pm to you??
I will look nutty if I go to sleep now???


----------



## Momof4

I’m so to hear the news about Yvonne.
I’m keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> I have never tried corn syrup what is it even? Is it dairy or synthetic


If you live in the US it's in everything. Even catsup. I have to make food from scratch or eat something I'm allergic to. Even generic medications use corn starch. Corn oil etc etc etc. It sucks but on the other hand it just means I have to eat real home cooked food.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I just wanted to share these photos of a European Magpie from my trail camera.
> 
> They’re corvids, members of the crow family, and we think of them as black and white. However, my trail camera has picked up the gorgeous iridescence
> View attachment 305936
> View attachment 305937
> 
> 
> Not my photo, but you need to see one from a normal angle
> View attachment 305938
> 
> 
> I know there are magpies in other countries that don’t look like ours. They’re still corvids, but were named by European settlers because their and white colours were reminiscent of these.


I just love poor old crows. In Florida everytime I turned around one was getting mobbed by a bunch of birds. Are magpies done the same??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> His name is Arrow. I named him after a famous whale because he kept reminding me of an arrowhead. When I saw the name online for a whale named that because of his beautiful tail, it fit. He'll be 2 in May 2021.


hearing that story..... he AND his name are absolutely stunning!!!! I love the whole (whale).. package! And two years??
Wonderful! See!.... I told you once before you were a great mom! ??


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I just love poor old crows. In Florida everytime I turned around one was getting mobbed by a bunch of birds. Are magpies done the same??


Like all the crows they are very intelligent.

When we get them in the rescue, they always seem to be plotting! They will mob you if you upset them


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hearing that story..... he AND his name are absolutely stunning!!!! I love the whole (whale).. package! And two years??
> Wonderful! See!.... I told you once before you were a great mom! ❤??


I hope so. He's my first fish. With my inexperience I'm always afraid I'll miss something. Thanks for the encouragement.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Like all the crows they are very intelligent.
> 
> When we get them in the rescue, they always seem to be plotting! They will mob you if you upset them


I hate to admit this but...if I ever had a chance to have a pet Crow it would be almost impossible for me to say no.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Like all the crows they are very intelligent.
> 
> When we get them in the rescue, they always seem to be plotting! They will mob you if you upset them


We had a fat magpie fly into our fenced in yard a few weeks ago. It was so fat it couldn’t fly back out, the poor thing had to stay there for hours until it finally got out. I still delighted in its struggle though. ?


----------



## Amron

We


Cathie G said:


> If you live in the US it's in everything. Even catsup. I have to make food from scratch or eat something I'm allergic to. Even generic medications use corn starch. Corn oil etc etc etc. It sucks but on the other hand it just means I have to eat real home cooked food.


Well your diet is so much healthier than mine


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> now... I’ll answer....
> Dear Opo,
> IT WAS A JOKE that I assumed you were gay.. I never even thought about your preference not even once.
> Now second, yes I like the name Opo very much . It is very different. Who wouldn’t want to be different?? But if it’s a trick ?....
> (Or your mission!!!!) then good old Ray is fine too. But Opo was cooool.
> When I refer to you around my house I always call you Rayopo.. lol.... I just didn’t tell YOU that... ??.
> Heck.... come to think of it I call chubbs...
> Chubbs the guru ! ?? NOW THATS FUNNY!!!
> ok... that being said....
> (Sorry Tidgy...I like Opo too much?)....
> NOW... “CLUES”!!!!
> Sorry for all of the confusion. Here I’ll send you some ....????????.
> 
> am I forgiven????.......
> View attachment 305935
> 
> how’bout now???? ??


Ok you have given me some more clues. I will have to study this. I will figure out your mission. ?
Thanks for the chocolate cake. I will save it for my birthday soon!


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Or toast and jam.


They have now been named grey stripey one is Sprout and the black one is ???? Oh I forget it has something to do with Bean eg. Bean Sprout


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> They have now been named grey stripey one is Sprout and the black one is ???? Oh I forget it has something to do with Bean eg. Bean Sprout


Sounds yummy ? Bean sprouts are great on pizza ? but cute names. I guess our cat is named after a dill pickle. It's Dilly. I thought the name was so cute I kept it. His birth family (one of their children) named him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I just wanted to share these photos of a European Magpie from my trail camera.
> 
> I know there are magpies in other countries that don’t look like ours. They’re still corvids, but were named by European settlers because their and white colours were reminiscent of these.


Beautiful. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> I’m so to hear the news about Yvonne.
> I’m keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


Hi, Kathy!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok you have given me some more clues. I will have to study this. I will figure out your mission. ?
> Thanks for the chocolate cake. I will save it for my birthday soon!


I don't think I've been terminated yet. I keep trying hehehe.?


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> I’m so to hear the news about Yvonne.
> I’m keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


Wow haven't seen you but it's lovely to. My heart goes out to Yavonne also and all that are in California now. Maggie's there too. I'm assuming that's where you are also. I haven't stopped praying. It's all I can do.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I hope so. He's my first fish. With my inexperience I'm always afraid I'll miss something. Thanks for the encouragement.?



you will do fine. That I know. 
He (I’m sure) has a better tank then he did at the pet store. They keep them in tiny little bowls here. As for that kind of fish. I was always told by my father (who was a serious fish owner in the 80s) that the Beta fish like to be the only one. They do not get along with other fish (including their own kind). I felt so bad. I always want to goto petco and buy them all and keep them in one big tank.
But I just know Petco will go out and buy a whole lot more to sell. If this helps I am glad I told you.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We had a fat magpie fly into our fenced in yard a few weeks ago. It was so fat it couldn’t fly back out, the poor thing had to stay there for hours until it finally got out. I still delighted in its struggle though. ?



I would have kept it as a pet.? Maybe it was pregnant??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Roommates.
I'm off to redecorate Tidgy. 
See you tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Heather how is your Dad doing by the way?


Good morning Carol! I had a LONG day at work yesterday and I am just now reading and catching up from Wednesday ?... but he is doing GREAT thank you for asking! I see that your mission was terminated while I was out but I didn’t see what it was or who busted you yet.. I may have missed a page ?.. I only have 5 min now to keep reading as I’m waiting for school to open. Then I’m on hold until I get another free min.... sighhhhh... at least it’s Friday!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this about Yvonne!
> I hope she heals real soon!!!!
> probably her tortoises again...
> Gettin feisty?... or riling her up again?
> poor sweet lady.... feel better!!!!! ????✒??????????
> (And for anyone who is thinking it... NO my mission is not all of these emojis!)


Help! Is that my sister Yvonne? Broke her knee? Is that my sis, she's not answering her fone


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Help! Is that my sister Yvonne? Broke her knee? Is that my sis, she's not answering her fone


Yea, she broke her wrist and knee. Hopefully you’ll be able to contact her soon. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.
> I'm off to redecorate Tidgy.
> See you tomorrow.


With what? Streamers? Markers? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yea, she broke her wrist and knee. Hopefully you’ll be able to contact her soon. ?


Thx


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It wouldn't matter if you accidentally repeat it. It would be like seeing an old friend.


Now who wouldn't love this little thing.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It was the Large Hadron Collider.


Yes!!! Yes it was.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy birthday kitty!!!! ?????????????????
> (they don’t have kitten food app on my stupid phone! ☹


Dare I do it? mmmmmm ( Please don't be mad Dark Lord, But I call Chefdenoel10's Dark Lords given mission to post food emoji's.) Was what I was going to say then I went back and checked a few of her posts and they don't all have emoji's or food ones necessarily, So veto that idea.!!
?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this about Yvonne!
> I hope she heals real soon!!!!
> probably her tortoises again...
> Gettin feisty?... or riling her up again?
> poor sweet lady.... feel better!!!!! ????✒??????????
> (And for anyone who is thinking it... NO my mission is not all of these emojis!)


I was thinking it. But I remembered that it had been called and given -10 already.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Stop trying to put the blame on other creatures when you are just plain old greedy where Ice cream is concerned, mind you I don't blame you, I like the 2l tubs of black cherry ripple ice cream, delicious, now that I will not share


oooohh I have never tasted that. You have to share it now.!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oooooooo... what are you gonna call him?
> Spot...
> Spike...
> Kitty....
> Luther....
> Jeraldine....
> Daffnee.....???
> What???? ?


His name is Arrow, and Cathie was referring to getting the coveted photo silly.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> now... I’ll answer....
> Dear Opo,
> IT WAS A JOKE that I assumed you were gay.. I never even thought about your preference not even once.
> Now second, yes I like the name Opo very much . It is very different. Who wouldn’t want to be different?? But if it’s a trick ?....
> (Or your mission!!!!) then good old Ray is fine too. But Opo was cooool.
> When I refer to you around my house I always call you Rayopo.. lol.... I just didn’t tell YOU that... ??.
> Heck.... come to think of it I call chubbs...
> Chubbs the guru ! ?? NOW THATS FUNNY!!!
> ok... that being said....
> (Sorry Tidgy...I like Opo too much?)....
> NOW... “CLUES”!!!!
> Sorry for all of the confusion. Here I’ll send you some ....????????.
> 
> am I forgiven????.......
> View attachment 305935
> 
> how’bout now???? ??


Maybe it was food emoji's ???????? Now I am completely confused and just don't know what to do.






And I pasted all three because I liked them all.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just wanted to share these photos of a European Magpie from my trail camera.
> 
> They’re corvids, members of the crow family, and we think of them as black and white. However, my trail camera has picked up the gorgeous iridescence
> View attachment 305936
> View attachment 305937
> 
> 
> Not my photo, but you need to see one from a normal angle
> View attachment 305938
> 
> 
> I know there are magpies in other countries that don’t look like ours. They’re still corvids, but were named by European settlers because their and white colours were reminiscent of these.


Wow, beautiful and well done trail camera for a great shot.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sweet dreams Carol. It is only 4:10 pm here.
> Or is that 16:00pm to you??
> I will look nutty if I go to sleep now???


it was 22:30 for me if I remember correctly.?


----------



## CarolM

Momof4 said:


> I’m so to hear the news about Yvonne.
> I’m keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


Kathy!!! How are you doing? It has been a while since you were here. Welcome back or is it just a very short visit?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I just love poor old crows. In Florida everytime I turned around one was getting mobbed by a bunch of birds. Are magpies done the same??


There is that Duck again!!!!! has anybody called a Duck emoji yet? I cannot remember?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We had a fat magpie fly into our fenced in yard a few weeks ago. It was so fat it couldn’t fly back out, the poor thing had to stay there for hours until it finally got out. I still delighted in its struggle though. ?


You are a cruel cruel person finding delight in other things struggle!


----------



## JoesMum

Cute alert.

I have been in a different unit at the rescue today. I haven’t been in this one since Christmas. Instead of baby birds, I had hedgehogs and lots of pigeons.

So here are some baby hedgehog pictures for you


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok you have given me some more clues. I will have to study this. I will figure out your mission. ?
> Thanks for the chocolate cake. I will save it for my birthday soon!


Better you than me, as the rest of the agents all have me stumped!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.
> I'm off to redecorate Tidgy.
> See you tomorrow.


Nos Da Adam.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! I had a LONG day at work yesterday and I am just now reading and catching up from Wednesday ?... but he is doing GREAT thank you for asking! I see that your mission was terminated while I was out but I didn’t see what it was or who busted you yet.. I may have missed a page ?.. I only have 5 min now to keep reading as I’m waiting for school to open. Then I’m on hold until I get another free min.... sighhhhh... at least it’s Friday!


As far as i am aware my mission is still going and has not been terminated. Someone misunderstood what I said about Marks mission being terminated to mean mine was. So no worries I am still going strong.
And I am very glad to read that your father is doing so well, it must be all the love you give him that helps.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> With what? Streamers? Markers? ?


No Silly with nail polish!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Cute alert.
> 
> I have been in a different unit at the rescue today. I haven’t been in this one since Christmas. Instead of baby birds, I had hedgehogs and lots of pigeons.
> 
> So here are some baby hedgehog pictures for you
> View attachment 305993
> View attachment 305994


Oh my word, I would so have a hedghog as a pet. I think they are the cutests little things ever.


----------



## CarolM

And What day is it?????? FRIDAY!!!!!! So we gotta have a Friday Song:


----------



## CarolM

Home time and household chores for me now. So see ya later peeps


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> You are a cruel cruel person finding delight in other things struggle!


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Home time and household chores for me now. So see ya later peeps


Goodbye Carol, see you later.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> No Silly with nail polish!!
> 
> View attachment 305996


Those are more like claws. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> As far as i am aware my mission is still going and has not been terminated. Someone misunderstood what I said about Marks mission being terminated to mean mine was. So no worries I am still going strong.
> And I am very glad to read that your father is doing so well, it must be all the love you give him that helps.


I’ve been thinking that your mission is to post cute animals. Hmmmm, to call it or not to call it. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

JoesMum said:


> Cute alert.
> 
> I have been in a different unit at the rescue today. I haven’t been in this one since Christmas. Instead of baby birds, I had hedgehogs and lots of pigeons.
> 
> So here are some baby hedgehog pictures for you
> View attachment 305993
> View attachment 305994


Cuteness overload! ????


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, I would so have a hedghog as a pet. I think they are the cutests little things ever.


If you knew how much poo they generate you might change your mind. They make torts look constipated... even Sulcatas ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> With what? Streamers? Markers? ?


Nontoxic fingernail polish?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Dare I do it? mmmmmm ( Please don't be mad Dark Lord, But I call Chefdenoel10's Dark Lords given mission to post food emoji's.) Was what I was going to say then I went back and checked a few of her posts and they don't all have emoji's or food ones necessarily, So veto that idea.!!
> ?


I wonder if @Chefdenoel10's mission has anything to do with the number or quantity of emojis... How many occur in sequence or in one post, perhaps? Just thinking out loud... ? 

I have a tendency to gloss over long sequences of emojis, so she could be hiding anything in there... ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wonder if @Chefdenoel10's mission has anything to do with the number or quantity of emojis... How many occur in sequence or in one post, perhaps? Just thinking out loud... ?
> 
> I have a tendency to gloss over long sequences of emojis, so she could be hiding anything in there... ?



Ogh.... me too, re: “I have a tendency to gloss over long sequences of emojis”


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I think I’ll do it @Tidgy's Dad I’m calling Carol’s mission to post cute animals.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’m ready for the -10 ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> With what? Streamers? Markers? ?


Blue gloss emulsion.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Help! Is that my sister Yvonne? Broke her knee? Is that my sis, she's not answering her fone


Hopefully, she'll answer soon.
Please send her our love when you do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> No Silly with nail polish!!
> 
> View attachment 305996


I did her nails a week or two back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m ready for the -10 ??


+1 
Near enough. 
Agent Carol's Mission was to post pictures of cute baby animals, but not humans or tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Carol. 
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynoon, Roommates! 
Today is Make You Bed Day. 
Hmmm.
Do most people not do this?
wifey will hit me with a stick if I don't. 
Or does it mean "You made your bed, you lie in it" ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bits of dinosaur egg from France.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1
> Near enough.
> Agent Carol's Mission was to post pictures of cute baby animals, but not humans or tortoises.


Yay! @CarolM sorry though. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Better you than me, as the rest of the agents all have me stumped!!
> 
> View attachment 305995


I understand, I am stumped all the time. ????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is Make You Bed Day.
> Hmmm.
> Do most people not do this?
> wifey will hit me with a stick if I don't.
> Or does it mean "You made your bed, you lie in it" ?


I got kicked out of bed this morning. So Rose could change the sheets. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hope someone hears from Yvonne soon.


----------



## JoesMum

Meanwhile in Turkey... (not sure about the cats)






> The residents of the Konaklar village of the Ovacık district in the eastern province of Tunceli have new guests from the wildlife as tortoises walk all day in the village to feed themselves.
> 
> “As they could not find food in the wild, they came here. As days went by, the number of the tortoises in the village rapidly increased,” said Ekin Can Boz, a villager who is happy to live with them.
> 
> The tortoises start searching for food at sunrise and eat tomatoes, cucumbers, watermelons, apples and plums in the fields.
> 
> “They damage our gardens but they are a part of nature and have the right to live,” said Boz.
> 
> Some 15 families are living in the village, which is just a kilometer away from the district center, where all of them are in a race to feed the tortoises, according to the locals.
> 
> “We own them. There are water plates in front of every house you see,” added Boz.
> 
> Not only do residents love them but tortoises are also favorites of the cats of the village.
> 
> “We have seen cats playing with them.”











Tortoises invade eastern village


The residents of the Konaklar village of the Ovacık district in the eastern province of Tunceli have new guests from the wildlife as tortoises walk all day in the village to feed themselves.




www.hurriyetdailynews.com


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope someone hears from Yvonne soon.


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Meanwhile in Turkey... (not sure about the cats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortoises invade eastern village
> 
> 
> The residents of the Konaklar village of the Ovacık district in the eastern province of Tunceli have new guests from the wildlife as tortoises walk all day in the village to feed themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hurriyetdailynews.com


Ha . 
Nice story. 
Yeah, hungry street cats may be a worry.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Poor Yvonne has managed to break her wrist and a kneecap, so won't be with us for a bit.
> It is obviously the fault of the Large Hadron Collider.
> But I'm sending her all my very best wishes and hoping she recovers tout suite.


OH NO!! how did this happen? Is she hospitalized or home?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> OH NO!! how did this happen? Is she hospitalized or home?


None of us are sure, she just posted a thread saying that she’s sorry if she misses anyone’s birthdays for the next few days because she broke her wrist and knee.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> What a cutie. I would love to have a dog. The only problem is their hair. The only breed I know of that I can do is a Chow. But they are just to big for me to handle. So I have a bunny instead.


You could have a Yorkshire terrier or a poodle. Neither she’s and you could get the very small ones. You’ll have to either learn to groom or hire one ... they must have hair cuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Friday! Finally! Oh how ive missed the weekend. Happy friday all. Hope all is good


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Friday! Finally! Oh how ive missed the weekend. Happy friday all. Hope all is good


Me too, I’m ready for a break. Hope all is well with you as well. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> I’m so to hear the news about Yvonne.
> I’m keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


KATHY!!!!!! Where oh where have you been??? HUGS!!! Missed you!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Hello, all! I've been missing in a maelstrom of mayhem! All of my plans for the week were messed up by stuff out of my control. ? 

However, the good news is that everything got done, even if in a different time slot than anticipated. 

And the best item? I got my hair cut! Yeah! Yippee! Yahoo! Before COVID, my hair was cut every 3 weeks...this was 6 months!

And the heat wave has been broken! Now we're down to normal temps, around 105°F. What a relief!

Things are looking up! A very welcome feeling after being so down for so long.?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> There is that Duck again!!!!! has anybody called a Duck emoji yet? I cannot remember?
> 
> View attachment 305992


Yes!! Didn’t work:-(


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! I had a LONG day at work yesterday and I am just now reading and catching up from Wednesday ?... but he is doing GREAT thank you for asking! I see that your mission was terminated while I was out but I didn’t see what it was or who busted you yet.. I may have missed a page ?.. I only have 5 min now to keep reading as I’m waiting for school to open. Then I’m on hold until I get another free min.... sighhhhh... at least it’s Friday!


I didn't see that Carol was terminated either. What in the heck did she do? I guess I might see it sometime ?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Cute alert.
> 
> I have been in a different unit at the rescue today. I haven’t been in this one since Christmas. Instead of baby birds, I had hedgehogs and lots of pigeons.
> 
> So here are some baby hedgehog pictures for you
> View attachment 305993
> View attachment 305994


I just ADORE the hedgehog pics! I have always wanted to get to know their traits a bit better. Something about them really triggers my cuteness alarm! ( inconceivable I know) 
Thank for sharing Linda! Did you get daughter all moved? In laws doing any better? And most importantly, are you feeling better now? Hopefully rested a bit!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bits of dinosaur egg from France.
> View attachment 306010


Really???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I didn't see that Carol was terminated either. What in the heck did she do? I guess I might see it sometime ☺?


I busted Carol ?. I called her for posting cute animal pics.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> None of us are sure, she just posted a thread saying that she’s sorry if she misses anyone’s birthdays for the next few days because she broke her wrist and knee.


How horrible for her! I hate that ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> There is that Duck again!!!!! has anybody called a Duck emoji yet? I cannot remember?
> 
> View attachment 305992


I think so but I just got a phone that does cool emojis ? and I like ducks.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I busted Carol ?. I called her for posting cute animal pics.


I am caught up now.. Well done!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I think so but I just got a phone that does cool emojis ? and I like ducks.


I called things about ducks probably 3 or 4 times.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Friday! Finally! Oh how ive missed the weekend. Happy friday all. Hope all is good


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306054


ME!


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Sounds yummy ? Bean sprouts are great on pizza ? but cute names. I guess our cat is named after a dill pickle. It's Dilly. I thought the name was so cute I kept it. His birth family (one of their children) named him.


I have remembered the other name is Jelly so we have mum who is Bean and the two kittens are Jelly Brean and Bean Sprout. Daughter's have named them


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Hello, all! I've been missing in a maelstrom of mayhem! All of my plans for the week were messed up by stuff out of my control. ?
> 
> However, the good news is that everything got done, even if in a different time slot than anticipated.
> 
> And the best item? I got my hair cut! Yeah! Yippee! Yahoo! Before COVID, my hair was cut every 3 weeks...this was 6 months!
> 
> And the heat wave has been broken! Now we're down to normal temps, around 105°F. What a relief!
> 
> Things are looking up! A very welcome feeling after being so down for so long.?


Glad things have turned ThE tide for you. A good haircut makes all the difference in the world!!!


----------



## EllieMay

this was me at work yesterday.. ALL DAY.. it sucked!!!
So today, my work was all online based .. that sucked too.. but the minute I finished, this was me...


----------



## EllieMay

Now, I’m picking up my kids.. then I may get to see how Ready totes the beer we have some friends that are grilling their harvest from a hunting trip.. I’m obligated to show up so I’m going to skip the meal and ride my time away.. at least for a couple hours.. it’s FRIDAY after all


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> I have remembered the other name is Jelly so we have mum who is Bean and the two kittens are Jelly Brean and Bean Sprout. Daughter's have named them


Love it! They are adorable


----------



## EllieMay

So what’s everyone else’s plans for the weekend?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> So what’s everyone else’s plans for the weekend?


Well since the car broke down last week, we’re going to try to go fishing again this week. They couldn’t find the problem, so we’re going to have to take hubby’s car. Hopefully there aren’t any more hiccups.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh.... me too, re: “I have a tendency to gloss over long sequences of emojis”


Imoges are fun to use with my new phone. I really only use them though to help with the emotion of my answer.? Plus some of them are so cute I can't resist.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well since the car broke down last week, we’re going to try to go fishing again this week. They couldn’t find the problem, so we’re going to have to take hubby’s car. Hopefully there aren’t any more hiccups.


I hope not! I would like to see some good fish pics! What will you be fishing for?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I hope not! I would like to see some good fish pics! What will you be fishing for?


Rainbow trout, maybe some cutthroat. Hubby’s more the expert on that then me.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I hope not! I would like to see some good fish pics! What will you be fishing for?


Don’t be disappointed if you don’t get any, we all hate pictures. Especially the kids. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Tidgy's Dad I think that @KarenSoCal's secret mission is to use alliteration in her posts. If she hadn't laid those clues out for @Chubbs the tegu in that one post, I might have missed it.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I understand, I am stumped all the time. ????


You are a brat! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Help! Is that my sister Yvonne? Broke her knee? Is that my sis, she's not answering her



yes!!!! I thought you knew!!?????
She broke her wrist AND her knee cap!
???
Keep calling her or texting.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Thx



I am sooooo sorry Maggie. The one day I don’t go on the computer till late... you needed my help. I was .... with 9/11 today.
It sucked. Please excuse my French. 
but the people are all very nice but it’s just so sad..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Dare I do it? mmmmmm ( Please don't be mad Dark Lord, But I call Chefdenoel10's Dark Lords given mission to post food emoji's.) Was what I was going to say then I went back and checked a few of her posts and they don't all have emoji's or food ones necessarily, So veto that idea.!!
> ?



??????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!
???????????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306055
> 
> this was me at work yesterday.. ALL DAY.. it sucked!!!
> So today, my work was all online based .. that sucked too.. but the minute I finished, this was me...
> View attachment 306058
> View attachment 306057
> View attachment 306056


Hubba hubba ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I was thinking it. But I remembered that it had been called and given -10 already.



Carol!!!!!!!!! Go look at my post before this
One!!!!! ??????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What happened to Yvonne??? I just read


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What happened to Yvonne??? I just read


We’re not sure, she just said in a thread she broke her knee cap and wrist. Knee cap would’ve hurt bad, ouch. ? Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> His name is Arrow, and Cathie was referring to getting the coveted photo silly.



I know already... she had texted me right away after I guessed the names.But thank you for letting me know too!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Maybe it was food emoji's ???????? Now I am completely confused and just don't know what to do.
> View attachment 305987
> 
> View attachment 305988
> 
> View attachment 305989
> 
> And I pasted all three because I liked them all.



I can only give you an emoji answer to your question. And that is : ??
But I can say no more...
It is up to Tidgys dad if you are right or wrong....
BUT YOU HAVE TO CALL IT!!!!
HURRY UP!!!! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I can only give you an emoji answer to your question. And that is : ??
> But I can say no more...
> It is up to Tidgys dad if you are right or wrong....
> BUT YOU HAVE TO CALL IT!!!!
> HURRY UP!!!! ?


Once again I cannot tell if this is a trick ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> There is that Duck again!!!!! has anybody called a Duck emoji yet? I cannot remember?
> 
> View attachment 305992


Yes they have and no that’s not it...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You could have a Yorkshire terrier or a poodle. Neither she’s and you could get the very small ones. You’ll have to either learn to groom or hire one ... they must have hair cuts!


I've had a poodle but I think it's their dander. I actually groomed her myself. My allergy has gotten worse over the years so I just love my friends and family's dogs. They visit now and then. My brother's lab visits every few months. She comes in and expects her bowl of filtered water then let's me use her as a foot warming footstool. It's funny.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Better you than me, as the rest of the agents all have me stumped!!
> 
> View attachment 305995



Carol!!! Guess already!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> If you knew how much poo they generate you might change your mind. They make torts look constipated... even Sulcatas ?



WWWWWHHHHAAAAAAAATTT!!!!????
NOTHING....I MEAN NOTHING poops more than a sulcata except maybe a sulcata that has gotten itself into a #10 can of chili !!??
??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I am caught up now.. Well done!


Yea I kinda thought that was a trick when she said she was doing cute doggie pictures for me. But I like them so ? I went along with it. I never suspected for a minute she had an ulterior motive.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wonder if @Chefdenoel10's mission has anything to do with the number or quantity of emojis... How many occur in sequence or in one post, perhaps? Just thinking out loud... ?
> 
> I have a tendency to gloss over long sequences of emojis, so she could be hiding anything in there... ?



I like you pastel tortie. .... and your first 23 words made me ..... never mind... I can’t say... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I wonder if @Chefdenoel10's mission has anything to do with the number or quantity of emojis... How many occur in sequence or in one post, perhaps? Just thinking out loud... ?
> 
> I have a tendency to gloss over long sequences of emojis, so she could be hiding anything in there... ?



I am sorry pastel tortie. My answer was to
CarolM. But it was YOU whom responded..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Carol.
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 306009



ooooo!!!! She is gonna kill Greek tort!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I got kicked out of bed this morning. So Rose could change the sheets. ?



why what did you do to the sheets?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I didn't see that Carol was terminated either. What in the heck did she do? I guess I might see it sometime ☺?


Carol was called out on posting pictures of cute baby animals. I just realize after writing that ....
someone has probably said this to you already and I’m just behind ...
anyway wanted to keep you in the loop now guess mine!!!!!! ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> So what’s everyone else’s plans for the weekend?


Moving my daughter out of her flat properly.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Once again I cannot tell if this is a trick ?



golden Greek!!!!!! Would I LIE to YOU!!!??
I still owe you for getting you -points the last time ! Call it!!!! Saaaaayyyy it!!!!!
Qqquuuiiccckkkk!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Kathy (Momof4) has been in touch with Will, Yvonne’s tortoise partner.

Will said she fell walking in her horse pasture and he’s heading up to see her next weekend.

We’ll let you know if we hear anything else


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You are a brat! ?


You got the joke!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> why what did you do to the sheets?? ?


LOL, it's Friday so that means the sheets get changed. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Carol was called out on posting pictures of cute baby animals. I just realize after writing that ....
> someone has probably said this to you already and I’m just behind ...
> anyway wanted to keep you in the loop now guess mine!!!!!! ?


Yea and I thought she was just being nice because I like ? pictures for Joe. You people are sneakier than me .


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Kathy (Momof4) has been in touch with Will, Yvonne’s tortoise partner.
> 
> Will said she fell walking in her horse pasture and he’s heading up to see her next weekend.
> 
> We’ll let you know if we hear anything else


Yes please. I've been through a fractured knee cap and it's not like an ankle. But to do that with a broken wrist too is inconceivable. That she was even allowed to go home is miraculous. Or covid and the fires. They keep elderly people with broken bones for observation. I escaped from that because I waited for a few days with my 2 fractured ribs. I was doing so well they couldn't make me stay. I so hope someone is there with her to help her.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> You got the joke!?


Well... I'm so glad you got tossed out of bed this morning.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306054


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So what’s everyone else’s plans for the weekend?


Tomorrow Dilly has a vet appointment for a check-up on his pulled tooth. I can't believe it's almost 2 weeks later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. Too much to follow. Broken bones & knees, fires & peas. Jokes or goofs. A month of shenanigans is too much. Hope @Yvonne G is ok. Sticks n stones & broken bones. Not fun.

Fishies in No 2 Aquarium


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Too much to follow. Broken bones & knees, fires & peas. Jokes or goofs. A month of shenanigans is too much. Hope @Yvonne G is ok. Sticks n stones & broken bones. Not fun.
> 
> Fishies in No 2 Aquarium
> View attachment 306069


That's so good. I never dreamed I would love having an aquarium so much. I need a bigger house so I can have a no.2 also.? I'm doing what I wanted in the first place though. So far I have 3 types of live plants. Arrow loves them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Friday! Finally! Oh how ive missed the weekend. Happy friday all. Hope all is good


Fair to piddling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Really???


Yup, really.
Whole ones are quite rare, but shell fragments pretty common.

And here's a dino vertebra from Morocco.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I have remembered the other name is Jelly so we have mum who is Bean and the two kittens are Jelly Brean and Bean Sprout. Daughter's have named them


The father - Mr Bean.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Help! Is that my sister Yvonne? Broke her knee? Is that my sis, she's not answering her fone


I hope you've been able to talk by now but just wanting to send both of you my love and prayers anyway. Maybe with the fires your phone calls aren't getting through. People call from everywhere checking on their beloved people and it ties up everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306055
> 
> this was me at work yesterday.. ALL DAY.. it sucked!!!
> So today, my work was all online based .. that sucked too.. but the minute I finished, this was me...
> View attachment 306058
> View attachment 306057
> View attachment 306056


Which one are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> So what’s everyone else’s plans for the weekend?


To buy a potato. 
The usual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well since the car broke down last week, we’re going to try to go fishing again this week. They couldn’t find the problem, so we’re going to have to take hubby’s car. Hopefully there aren’t any more hiccups.


A shock or drinking a glass of water backwards will stop any hiccups.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I hope not! I would like to see some good fish pics! What will you be fishing for?


Fish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad I think that @KarenSoCal's secret mission is to use alliteration in her posts. If she hadn't laid those clues out for @Chubbs the tegu in that one post, I might have missed it.


You think? 
Are you calling it?


----------



## Maro2Bear

More fish.

We’ve starting feeding different new “color enhancing” food. Mr Silver now showing a golden snoot!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You think?
> Are you calling it?


I'm calling it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> it was 22:30 for me if I remember correctly.?


You are a little night owl. Leave it to the CDR though. I have a hard time not looking too. I always have to find out what you people are up to now. ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> why what did you do to the sheets?? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I think I’ll do it @Tidgy's Dad I’m calling Carol’s mission to post cute animals.


Wow I finally found it! When you caught Carol fair and square.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Moving my daughter out of her flat properly.


Into the street?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I like you pastel tortie. .... and your first 23 words made me ..... never mind... I can’t say... ?


Problem is, I haven't been keeping score at home. Maybe @Tidgy's Dad should start issuing bingo cards of emojis so we can keep track! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm calling it.


+1 
Use of alliteration was indeed Agent Karen's Mission.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Karen @KarenSoCal 
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Friday! Finally! Oh how ive missed the weekend. Happy friday all. Hope all is good


Hello and what's a weekend? When a woman's work is never done? It's all good though. I woke up.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Problem is, I haven't been keeping score at home. Maybe @Tidgy's Dad should start issuing bingo cards of emojis so we can keep track! ?


Hmmm.
Cold Dark Room Bingo.
Now, there's a thought........................


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Karen @KarenSoCal
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 306082


Sorry, Karen... 
Your clues were excellent! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1
> Use of alliteration was indeed Agent Karen's Mission.


And you all made it so easy! An entire conversation about alliteration and tongue-twisters!

And yes, @Pastel Tortie , I did overdo it on that post to Chubbs. I was on a roll! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> And you all made it so easy! An entire conversation about alliteration and tongue-twisters!
> 
> And yes, @Pastel Tortie , I did overdo it on that post to Chubbs. I was on a roll! ?


Don't stop the alliteration on my account... I happen to enjoy it!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Problem is, I haven't been keeping score at home. Maybe @Tidgy's Dad should start issuing bingo cards of emojis so we can keep track! ?


I can't do the math cause it's that new math. It's called something and I forget what it's called. So I'm at your mercy.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tis late.
Nos da, Roomates!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis late.
> Nos da, Roomates!


Nos da, Adam!


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, really.
> Whole ones are quite rare, but shell fragments pretty common.
> 
> And here's a dino vertebra from Morocco.
> View attachment 306079


I didn’t realise Leeds Utd was that old


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Into the street?


Into our house ? Until she finds a flat nearer her new office


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy birthday kitty!!!! ?????????????????
> (they don’t have kitten food app on my stupid phone! ☹


I will take the food and enjoy thank you


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> Love it! They are adorable


Well thank you. Your horse is so handsome


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> So what’s everyone else’s plans for the weekend?


I am determined to clear Tortville of the overgrown plants ready for winter and I have a trailor load of horse muck arriving I have to spread on an area of the garden I want to use next year for veggies


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The father - Mr Bean.


Wish we knew then we could chop his b**** off, she was under age, barely off milk


----------



## JoesMum

Our car and daughter’s car are loaded to capacity. The flat has had a final wipe and vacuum. Daughter has gone to drop the keys at the agent and we are on the motorway heading home.


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> Our car and daughter’s car are loaded to capacity. The flat has had a final wipe and vacuum. Daughter has gone to drop the keys at the agent and we are on the motorway heading home.


Safe journey home, bet you are not looking forward to unpacking


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> I am determined to clear Tortville of the overgrown plants ready for winter and I have a trailor load of horse muck arriving I have to spread on an area of the garden I want to use next year for veggies


Sounds invigorating... I’ve got to get to raking in my tort yards as well.. I did put out winter rye a couple days back to sustain the grass.. I could have helped you out with the horse muck.. that’s what I used in my garden this year.. I’m thinking that the sully poop will be just as good for it next year.. they eat about the same as my horse???


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Our car and daughter’s car are loaded to capacity. The flat has had a final wipe and vacuum. Daughter has gone to drop the keys at the agent and we are on the motorway heading home.


Woohooo... now you can breathe a sigh of relief... relax with a glass of wine later??? Safe travels!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends.. I’m sitting in the salon watching daughter get her makeup done. We are headed to do senior pictures..( I can barely believe this) . We had a good visit at friends yesterday and Ready and I rode until way after dark. He was a good boy and did not spill my beer. ?. We have definitely bonded... our friends daughter asked to ride and I felt that it would be safe for her so I agreed.. Ready, however, did not cooperate at all. He coughed and hemmed and hawed.. and just stubbornly refused to get out of my sight. Frustrating for her, but my heart was smiling...


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> Sounds invigorating... I’ve got to get to raking in my tort yards as well.. I did put out winter rye a couple days back to sustain the grass.. I could have helped you out with the horse muck.. that’s what I used in my garden this year.. I’m thinking that the sully poop will be just as good for it next year.. they eat about the same as my horse???


Too far to come horse muck, my sully is tiny yet I have that to look forward to ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Saturday Morning- such a lovely day to work ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> I didn’t realise Leeds Utd was that old


Dinosaur football was very popular in Leeds.
Probably.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates! 
Today is The Day of Encouragement. 
So, come on everybody, you can do it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Alligator cute fossils from Florida.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Good morning all, happy Saturday!


----------



## EllieMay

Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..
> View attachment 306104


You do have a beautiful daughter. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..
> View attachment 306104


She's so pretty with that lovely smile, mini dress, and cowboy boots to boot with.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Alligator cute fossils from Florida.
> View attachment 306101



Your ruler looks ancient as well!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit overcast this morning. Wifey and I took a drive.





We picked up a dozen Chesapeake Bay crabs as well. Half already boiled up.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Amron said:


> Too far to come horse muck, my sully is tiny yet I have that to look forward to ??


I used Bob poop on my gardens and amazing things grew. I also use Big Sam and Mary poop, and now my neighbors have discovered my secret, and they use my poop too


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..
> View attachment 306104


Oh mamma...Lock her up for her own safety...lol she's beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Oh mamma...Lock her up for her own safety...lol she's beautiful!



agree!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I used Bob poop on my gardens and amazing things grew. I also use Big Sam and Mary poop, and now my neighbors have discovered my secret, and they use my poop too


I can remember when the circus used to come to town they would lock the dumpsters they kept the elephant poop in!


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> Safe journey home, bet you are not looking forward to unpacking


It’s unloaded and we have it in the house... can’t wait for her to get a new flat so I get the space back ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends.. I’m sitting in the salon watching daughter get her makeup done. We are headed to do senior pictures..( I can barely believe this) . We had a good visit at friends yesterday and Ready and I rode until way after dark. He was a good boy and did not spill my beer. ?. We have definitely bonded... our friends daughter asked to ride and I felt that it would be safe for her so I agreed.. Ready, however, did not cooperate at all. He coughed and hemmed and hawed.. and just stubbornly refused to get out of my sight. Frustrating for her, but my heart was smiling...


Oh yes. Wine and a take-out tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Your ruler looks ancient as well!


More than 40 years old!


----------



## Amron

maggie3fan said:


> I used Bob poop on my gardens and amazing things grew. I also use Big Sam and Mary poop, and now my neighbors have discovered my secret, and they use my poop too


I am presuming you are talking torts


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> It’s unloaded and we have it in the house... can’t wait for her to get a new flat so I get the space back ?


But then you have to re load it take to new place and then unload all over again


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> I am presuming you are talking torts


Oh yes, those are her Sulcatas. ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..
> View attachment 306104


I just cricked my neck trying to look. 
She's sat on the wall, for goodness sake.
But a very pretty young lady.


----------



## Amron

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yes, those are her Sulcatas. ???


The picture that she conjured up of her neighbours collecting her poop doesn't bare thinking about??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh mamma...Lock her up for her own safety...lol she's beautiful!


She wears boots.?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> If you knew how much poo they generate you might change your mind. They make torts look constipated... even Sulcatas ?


Okay then. Maybe not!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..
> View attachment 306104


Id make her wear sweats and a hoodie in the middle of the summer ? very beautiful young lady u got there


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I did her nails a week or two back.


Nothing says you can't do them again.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday all!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1
> Near enough.
> Agent Carol's Mission was to post pictures of cute baby animals, but not humans or tortoises.


Well done Chefdenoel10. You have taken me out. BUT I did promise Cathie a pic of puppies so I will carry on with those for her.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all!


Happy Saturday back atch ya


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Well done Chefdenoel10. You have taken me out. BUT I did promise Cathie a pic of puppies so I will carry on with those for her.


Actually, I took you out.??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is Make You Bed Day.
> Hmmm.
> Do most people not do this?
> wifey will hit me with a stick if I don't.
> Or does it mean "You made your bed, you lie in it" ?


Hubby did the bed today, ( because he lay in it for the longest) so I guess I will have to do the other one.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Actually, I took you out.??


Oops I am so sorry. Where are my glasses? Besides I was so sad and the tears were running down my face so much it was difficult for me to see the name properly. ( That's my story and I am sticking to it)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bits of dinosaur egg from France.
> View attachment 306010


Wow, that is so cool. And I wonder if your mission by any chance is to post pics of your fossils?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yay! @CarolM sorry though. ?


No hard feelings....... just broken ones. ???????


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I understand, I am stumped all the time. ????


Whahaha. I did not even realise I had done that. Thank goodness you laugh about it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes!! Didn’t work:-(


Ok noted. Confound it.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I didn't see that Carol was terminated either. What in the heck did she do? I guess I might see it sometime ☺?


The cats out of the bag now and I am sure you have what my mission was too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306054


I was. But sadly it is now the end of Saturday already.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306055
> 
> this was me at work yesterday.. ALL DAY.. it sucked!!!
> So today, my work was all online based .. that sucked too.. but the minute I finished, this was me...
> View attachment 306058
> View attachment 306057
> View attachment 306056


Love you in all of them. And Steady is looking great! I presume that is Ready right?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all!


Hello.? Dilly had a good visit with his vet today. Even though he wouldn't follow doctors orders and eat stuff that he thinks needs covered up ?, (soft food) his pulled tooth is still healing. He insisted on his cat chow. So a great day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> I can remember when the circus used to come to town they would lock the dumpsters they kept the elephant poop in!


With elephant poop, you have to worry about anything that you might have to worry about with cow poop. Lots more stuff can be transmitted.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So what’s everyone else’s plans for the weekend?


My garden of course. What else do I do on weekends. ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> I was. But sadly it is now the end of Saturday already.


End of saturday!!??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> With elephant poop, you have to worry about anything that you might have to worry about with cow poop. Lots more stuff can be transmitted.


Makes total sense, but they had people in each City that would pay them for rights to the poop!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> The cats out of the bag now and I am sure you have what my mission was too.


Where's my cute doggie pictures??


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow, that is so cool. And I wonder if your mission by any chance is to post pics of your fossils?


Darn you. I was about to make that call!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Makes total sense, but they had people in each City that would pay them for rights to the poop!


Yeah, you just don't want it being spread around anywhere near livestock. Especially if those elephants ever test positive for TB or brucellosis.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Carol!!!!!!!!! Go look at my post before this
> One!!!!! ??????


Are you trying to tell me your mission is to post emoji's? Ok I will call it. I call your Dark Lords given mission to post emoji's in your posts. ( hmmm I wonder if I am being set up here?)


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Darn you. I was about to make that call!


Mmmmm


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I suck at this game.. since i never scroll up and start on the most recent page every time lol


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I've had a poodle but I think it's their dander. I actually groomed her myself. My allergy has gotten worse over the years so I just love my friends and family's dogs. They visit now and then. My brother's lab visits every few months. She comes in and expects her bowl of filtered water then let's me use her as a foot warming footstool. It's funny.?


Speaking of doggies, here is your puppy for today.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Carol!!! Guess already!!!!


I did i did.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea I kinda thought that was a trick when she said she was doing cute doggie pictures for me. But I like them so ? I went along with it. I never suspected for a minute she had an ulterior motive.


I promised and I will carry on delivering.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ooooo!!!! She is gonna kill Greek tort!!! ?


Why would I kill Golden? I like Golden greek tortoise 567


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Kathy (Momof4) has been in touch with Will, Yvonne’s tortoise partner.
> 
> Will said she fell walking in her horse pasture and he’s heading up to see her next weekend.
> 
> We’ll let you know if we hear anything else


Thank you Linda. I thought that might have been what happened.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I promised and I will carry on delivering.


I was kidding of course but I do really enjoy them when you have the time. Thanks. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, really.
> Whole ones are quite rare, but shell fragments pretty common.
> 
> And here's a dino vertebra from Morocco.
> View attachment 306079


Okay I am calling it. I call your Dark Lords given mission to post pics of your fossils.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You are a little night owl. Leave it to the CDR though. I have a hard time not looking too. I always have to find out what you people are up to now. ??


Yeah me too. ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1
> Use of alliteration was indeed Agent Karen's Mission.


Now I would never have caught that. I am not that clever. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't do the math cause it's that new math. It's called something and I forget what it's called. So I'm at your mercy.?


Tardis?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis late.
> Nos da, Roomates!


Nighty night


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> I am determined to clear Tortville of the overgrown plants ready for winter and I have a trailor load of horse muck arriving I have to spread on an area of the garden I want to use next year for veggies


You have a lovely garden.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..
> View attachment 306104


She is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all!


Happy Saturday back at ya


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Why would I kill Golden? I like Golden greek tortoise 567


Oh thank goodness, I was afraid I’d be in trouble. ???


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Happy Saturday back atch ya


Snap


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Snap


Beat you to it. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> End of saturday!!??


Yup my Saturday. It is already 00:00


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Where's my cute doggie pictures??


I have posted it. Did you not see it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Yup my Saturday. It is already 00:00


What were the lottery numbers? Im not there yet


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh thank goodness, I was afraid I’d be in trouble. ???


Nope. No trouble for you


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What were the lottery numbers? Im not there yet


Whahaha. If only.


----------



## CarolM

Ok. I am all caught up and just barely keeping my eyes open. So Nos Da everyone.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. If only.


I guess thats a no go? Haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Ok. I am all caught up and just barely keeping my eyes open. So Nos Da everyone.


Goodnight and sweet dreams!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> Ok. I am all caught up and just barely keeping my eyes open. So Nos Da everyone.


Night night


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have posted it. Did you not see it?


I'll have to go looking. Sometimes I don't receive them for a while. Can't wait. Going to get my Snoopy dog nose going.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Tardis?


Yep that's it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yep that's it.


I had a lot of tardys in school.. that explains everything


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit overcast this morning. Wifey and I took a drive.
> 
> View attachment 306105
> 
> 
> 
> We picked up a dozen Chesapeake Bay crabs as well. Half already boiled up.
> View attachment 306108
> View attachment 306109
> View attachment 306110


What a beautiful cloudy bay.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok carol baskins on dancing with the stars... the world is ending


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s unloaded and we have it in the house... can’t wait for her to get a new flat so I get the space back ?


She'll be happy too. Youngins like to do their own thing ??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Love you in all of them. And Steady is looking great! I presume that is Ready right?


I don't know which one is cuter. Probably both or are they just 1.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I suck at this game.. since i never scroll up and start on the most recent page every time lol


I can never remember which one I was on when I went to bed. It probably doesn't matter anyway even if I go back a bit... I still miss stuff. I have no clue what anyone's up to.???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I can never remember which one I was on when I went to bed. It probably doesn't matter anyway even if I go back a bit... I still miss stuff. I have no clue what anyone's up to.???


Is that duck getting sh*t faced?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats a lucky ducky


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Speaking of doggies, here is your puppy for today.


Is that a real puppy??? If so no wonder people can't resist having a man's best friend.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is that duck getting sh*t faced?


No I'm getting ready for the snorting contest.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> No I'm getting ready for the snorting contest.?


Dont pull my heart strings


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont pull my heart strings


I'll try not. I was wondering though if Alvin is still hanging around your tort... and gathering up nuts for winter?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'll try not. I was wondering though if Alvin is still hanging around your tort... and gathering up nuts for winter?


I havent seen him  i have seen a stray cat hanging around which worries me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wow, that is so cool. And I wonder if your mission by any chance is to post pics of your fossils?


Are you calling that?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Darn you. I was about to make that call!


Hasn't been called.
Yet. 



Part of an ammonite preserve in ammolite from Canada.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Are you trying to tell me your mission is to post emoji's? Ok I will call it. I call your Dark Lords given mission to post emoji's in your posts. ( hmmm I wonder if I am being set up here?)


Yup.
-10


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you calling that?
> View attachment 306160


Hey tidgys dad! We finally meet! Great thread you started here.. im sorry ive missed the beginning of it, but glad i found it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay I am calling it. I call your Dark Lords given mission to post pics of your fossils.


+1
Twas.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

From one crazy mofo to another.. nice to meet u lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I havent seen him  i have seen a stray cat hanging around which worries me


I have the problem of a stray cat too. I don't know a lot about chipmunks.I just like them. They might live underground. I totally hate stray cats though. I feel sorry for them but they can wreck a lot of havock. We have one hanging around that attacks peaceful cats in their own yard. I run him off everytime I see him. He even thought he was going to get nasty with me. I own a broom and ain't above using it. Now he stops and gets the heck out of dodge when I say get out.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Darn you. I was about to make that call!


Tis now.
I'm deaded.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And if u ever take points away from me.. ill sh*t on ur toothbrush when ur not looking. But we can still be friends


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I have the problem of a stray cat too. I don't know a lot about chipmunks.I just like them. They might live underground. I totally hate stray cats though. I feel sorry for them but they can wreck a lot of havock. We have one hanging around that attacks peaceful cats in their own yard. I run him off everytime I see him. He even thought he was going to get nasty with me. I own a broom and ain't above using it. Now he stops and gets the heck out of dodge when I say get out.?


Im just worried bout jack out there when im inside. Ill roast that mofo like a rack of ribs! And yes FU PETA ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oops I am so sorry. Where are my glasses? Besides I was so sad and the tears were running down my face so much it was difficult for me to see the name properly. ( That's my story and I am sticking to it)


Here I'll post you some glasses ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok. I am all caught up and just barely keeping my eyes open. So Nos Da everyone.


Nos da, Carol!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im just worried bout jack out there when im inside. Ill roast that mofo like a rack of ribs! And yes FU PETA ?


Well Adam and Chubbs is probably the worst combination I can think off. Safety googles... check, blast proof wall... check, and check on everything else. ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Chubbs the tegu 
En garde!



Yeah, the thread has its moments.
You can find the beginning on page one.
I think I left it there.

Nice to meet you, too.
Call me Adam.
Or Gladys.
Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> From one crazy mofo to another.. nice to meet u lol


I am the only one who's sane. 
So my imaginary psychiatrist tells me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And if u ever take points away from me.. ill sh*t on ur toothbrush when ur not looking. But we can still be friends


-2.
Anyway, I don't own a toothbrush, but you can have wifey's if you like.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> En garde!
> View attachment 306163
> 
> 
> Yeah, the thread has its moments.
> You can find the beginning on page one.
> I think I left it there.
> 
> Nice to meet you, too.
> Call me Adam.
> Or Gladys.
> Fancy a coffee?


Ill take a beer if u have a spare.. i know there is no such thing as a spare beer. Thats like asking for a spare leg from the one legged pirate


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -2.
> Anyway, I don't own a toothbrush, but you can have wifey's if you like.


Well ull be kissing her after.. so thatll wrk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well ull be kissing her after.. so thatll wrk





Cheers. 

Kissing wifey? On the lips? 
Ewwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok.. so cheek. I better **** on her blush lmao


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok.. so cheek. I better **** on her blush lmao


Actually, messing with wifey is pretty dangerous. 
I've just told her about my kissing comment.
Ow!
Ow! 
Ow!


Sorry, wifey, my dove.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, messing with wifey is pretty dangerous.
> I've just told her about my kissing comment.
> Ow!
> Ow!
> Ow!
> View attachment 306166
> 
> Sorry, wifey, my dove.


Ur in trouble haha


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis now.
> I'm deaded.
> View attachment 306162


Darn it why you and not me!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

See you in a bit, Roommates. 
I've got this little lot to sort out tonight.


Mostly bryozoans.
@Maro2Bear


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur in trouble haha


You‘re both trouble ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You‘re both trouble ?


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ?


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306168


Bye u sexy beast


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> ?


What are those things on ur forehead ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U look like a purple optunia cactus


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im just worried bout jack out there when im inside. Ill roast that mofo like a rack of ribs! And yes FU PETA ?


You know TESLA makes a flamethrower so go green get a TESLA ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im just worried bout jack out there when im inside. Ill roast that mofo like a rack of ribs! And yes FU PETA ?


Yea and I don't know what to tell you about that. I'm sure it may mess around. And if that dumb cat comes back around here I'm calling the dog warden on me for animal abuse. Cause I'm going to knock it in the head and knock it off the planet while I'm riding my broom. It thinks it's going to take over but that's not going to happen. We've never had a cat like that around here being so aggressive with everyone's pets. Good luck with that.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Darn it why you and not me!?


?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Yea and I don't know what to tell you about that. I'm sure it may mess around. And if that dumb cat comes back around here I'm calling the dog warden on me for animal abuse. Cause I'm going to knock it in the head and knock it off the planet while I'm riding my broom. It thinks it's going to take over but that's not going to happen. We've never had a cat like that around here being so aggressive with everyone's pets. Good luck with that.


3 years in Animal Control and the nastiest bite of 7 total was a feral tomcat! Straight through a bite glove


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> 3 years in Animal Control and the nastiest bite of 7 total was a feral tomcat! Straight through a bite glove


Not the p*ssy u want going thru ur glove ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> You know TESLA makes a flamethrower so go green get a TESLA ?


Dumb question... What does it use to generate the FLAME?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Yea and I don't know what to tell you about that. I'm sure it may mess around. And if that dumb cat comes back around here I'm calling the dog warden on me for animal abuse. Cause I'm going to knock it in the head and knock it off the planet while I'm riding my broom. It thinks it's going to take over but that's not going to happen. We've never had a cat like that around here being so aggressive with everyone's pets. Good luck with that.


Sounds like your neighborhood has a real bully!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dumb question... What does it use to generate the FLAME?


Cat urine


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well Adam and Chubbs is probably the worst combination I can think off. Safety googles... check, blast proof wall... check, and check on everything else. ???


Hahahaha ... I don't know... ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hahahaha ... I don't know... ????


Praying cant save u in this situation lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sounds like your neighborhood has a real bully!


Yea at first I thought someone was letting their baby scream it's lungs out. All times of the night or day. That in itself made me mad. And they were if that cat is someone's pet. I'm calling the dog catcher Monday. Hopefully Chubs isn't going thru a similar thing and working too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea at first I thought someone was letting their baby scream it's lungs out. All times of the night or day. That in itself made me mad. And they were if that cat is someone's pet. I'm calling the dog catcher Monday. Hopefully Chubs isn't going thru a similar thing and working too.


Nah. This one has just been roaming around a few times thru my yard


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 306171


Ok I can't send you a beer tonight.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

so ive been rubbing catnip on jacks shell


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah. This one has just been roaming around a few times thru my yard


Good. I still would run it off though. They also like to use other people's yard as a litter box. This is the only stray cat I've ever been mad at enough to hurt. I'll just call the dog catcher. What they do is catch, make sure he's not nutty anymore, then release him hehehe.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Good. I still would run it off though. They also like to use other people's yard as a litter box. This is the only stray cat I've ever been mad at enough to hurt. I'll just call the dog catcher. What they do is catch, make sure he's not nutty anymore, then release him hehehe.?


Ill probably just buy a have a heart trap and catch it... then release it into pastels yard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just in case she needs fuel for her tesla flame thrower


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> 3 years in Animal Control and the nastiest bite of 7 total was a feral tomcat! Straight through a bite glove


Yea I don't like this cat. He's really mean. I've never been threatened even by the skunks that run around my house. I doubt it's rabbies. He's just downright mean and trying to take over. I even think he might be a neighbors pet down the street. Don't they care about their pet? And their neighbors? So Monday I'll fix it. If he messes around tomorrow it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## Thermalred

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Watching the process for senior pictures has me totally discombobulated!!! I can’t believe that this is my baby girl... while the makeup is a bit superfluous to me, She does make a very pretty picture.. I know I’m bragging... but 18 years has almost certainly earned me the right..
> View attachment 306104



she loloks absolutely stunning!!!
You SHOULD be proud of her... 
very pretty young lady... I remember when I was that age..... they hadn’t invented make up just yet and my hair was tied in a bone! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> she loloks absolutely stunning!!!
> You SHOULD be proud of her...
> very pretty young lady... I remember when I was that age..... they hadn’t invented make up just yet and my hair was tied in a bone! ?


And no cameras. They drew ur picture in the yearbook


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> She wears boots.?



then By her spurs!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well done Chefdenoel10. You have taken me out. BUT I did promise Cathie a pic of puppies so I will carry on with those for her.



but I don’t think it was me whom called you out though?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Are you trying to tell me your mission is to post emoji's? Ok I will call it. I call your Dark Lords given mission to post emoji's in your posts. ( hmmm I wonder if I am being set up here?)



not enough info to your answer. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I suck at this game.. since i never scroll up and start on the most recent page every time lol



that’s because you scroll like a girl... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I did i did.



you have to add more to your answer!!!
Hurry!! Tidgys dad is coming!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Yeah me too. ??



me three.. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning! 
Please sit on a passing armadillo if you can find one in the Dark. 
Anyone for tennis?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good night, Roommates. 
I'm off to play tennis with a lost soul.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good night, Roommates.
> I'm off to play tennis with a lost soul.


Let us know if you find it.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Is that a real puppy??? If so no wonder people can't resist having a man's best friend.?



I had a mans best friend once....
It ended in divorce...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And no cameras. They drew ur picture in the yearbook



what year book???
You HAD a year book????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Let us know if you find it.



and who wins!!!!
And I was gonna play...
Ok then ....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what year book???
> You HAD a year book????


I didnt go to school.. i was raised by wolves


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt go to school.. i was raised by wolves



THAT.. my friend.... explains EVERYTHING! ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> THAT.. my friend.... explains EVERYTHING! ??


Ok ok! I chase cars every now and then. And sometimes chew on my shoes..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 306167



Zowiee!!! And a HUBBA HUBBA to you my friend. 
I bet :
@golden Greek tortoise
@mystic queen
@maggie3fan 
Will be thrilled with this picture!!
And want more..???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok ok! I chase cars every now and then. And sometimes chew on my shoes..



doesn’t make you a bad person...


----------



## EllieMay

For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Oh my goodness thats awful! Praying for you and Jessica!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...



Ogh my gosh no. Ok, prayers & thoughts.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


omg. Ill so sorry EllieMay. You and ur family have all my prayers. Wishing the best outcome. I cant imagine what u must be going through right now. .. if u need anything or just a friend to talk to im here as well as everyone else here.??


----------



## EllieMay

I don’t have any updates yet. She is still in surgery... Praying.. and I thank you all for your thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dumb question... What does it use to generate the FLAME?


IT is just a plastic gun frame around a garden torch. The trgger clicks the electronic ignitor (grill type) that sparks into the gas being expelled. I get about a 10 foot reach with mine from harbor freight that connects to a large LP tank like you get at box stores. This is just far more mobile. Looks like a project- Harbor Freight Torch, Amazon the trigger and the gun (super soaker for color) Vermin Beware


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Zowiee!!! And a HUBBA HUBBA to you my friend.
> I bet :
> @golden Greek tortoise
> @mystic queen
> @maggie3fan
> Will be thrilled with this picture!!
> And want more..???


Ahem! ! !
I'm sure they'll be more thrilled with mine.
Chubbs himself called me sexy.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Oh no, I’m so very sorry. I will pray for her as much as I can. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U look like a purple optunia cactus


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Oh my goodness! 
How absolutely awful. 
All my very best to Jessica, you and all the family and friends.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Zowiee!!! And a HUBBA HUBBA to you my friend.
> I bet :
> @golden Greek tortoise
> @mystic queen
> @maggie3fan
> Will be thrilled with this picture!!
> And want more..???


Thrilled? More like disgusted ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Thrilled? More like disgusted ???


Point!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I don’t have any updates yet. She is still in surgery... Praying.. and I thank you all for your thoughts and prayers..


I wish her a speedy and safe recovery. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates. 
Today is Positive Thinking Day. 
So I'll be thinking positively about Jessica all day. 
And Yvonne too.


----------



## EllieMay

Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.

And I certainly will not be forgetting Yvonne! She is in my prayers! 
I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.
> 
> And I certainly will not be forgetting Yvonne! She is in my prayers!
> I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day


Thank goodness the surgery went good. I’ll keep on praying ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.
> 
> And I certainly will not be forgetting Yvonne! She is in my prayers!
> I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day


OMG I hope she pulls through! So tragic, Stay Strong Stay Strong!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.
> I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day


I was delighted to see Positive Thinking Day among the choices for today.
And your news is a little more positive, thank goodness.
Let's hope the little positive steps continue.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Zowiee!!! And a HUBBA HUBBA to you my friend.
> I bet :
> @golden Greek tortoise
> @mystic queen
> @maggie3fan
> Will be thrilled with this picture!!
> And want more..???


You left out Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer .


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Oh man, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter. I have added you to my church's prayer circle. Please keep us posted


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


I haven't been around much lately, and I'm reading and responding in the order posts were written, so I apologize in advance for being behind the times

WHAT?!?!?!??? SHOT??? OMG! a mother's worst nightmare. This sounds just awful. I certainly hope it turns out better than expected. I'm adding my prayers to all those you're already getting, and I'm coming back to this thread daily for any new info you provide. Sheesh! Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.
> 
> And I certainly will not be forgetting Yvonne! She is in my prayers!
> I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day


oh please. . . my puny broken arm and knee is nothing compared to what you and Jessica are going through. My worst hardship right now is boredom! Please save your prayers and thoughts for Jessica. With all of us concentrating or effort that way, HE's got to hear us!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Oh my goodness! Thoughts, prayers and massive electronic hugs with you... xxx

I really hope she recovers quickly


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't been around much lately, and I'm reading and responding in the order posts were written, so I apologize in advance for being behind the times
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!??? SHOT??? OMG! a mother's worst nightmare. This sounds just awful. I certainly hope it turns out better than expected. I'm adding my prayers to all those you're already getting, and I'm coming back to this thread daily for any new info you provide. Sheesh! Let's hope for the best!


Yvonne! So pleased to see you around! You behave and do what you’re told so you recover quickly!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...



omg!!! I am praying right now!!!
I am so sorry this happened 
She will be ok ,we will pray together.
Keep a positive attitude and everything will work itself out...
Again I am so sorry but we are ALL here for you. ?????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem! ! !
> I'm sure they'll be more thrilled with mine.
> Chubbs himself called me sexy.



kind sir, I only saw HIS photo... when I see yours I am sure to be thrilled ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> she loloks absolutely stunning!!!
> You SHOULD be proud of her...
> very pretty young lady... I remember when I was that age..... they hadn’t invented make up just yet and my hair was tied in a bone! ?


I remember those little apparatuses. I loved them buttt...my hair has a mind of its own. They would just fall out and I'd loose them. Hehehe.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.
> 
> And I certainly will not be forgetting Yvonne! She is in my prayers!
> I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day



I will pray for you and Jessica until ....
Well....Until you tell me not to.?! 
we are all sending good vibes to both of you as well .... speedy recovery


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> You left out Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer .



Really??? I didn’t know? ?


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay 
Your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers. 
I can’t even believe this happened to her. 
Big big virtual hugs to your family.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


I'm here and praying.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Really??? I didn’t know? ?


I don't know anything either. ? 
I figure it's Meg who accompanies Maggie on the road trip to haul Chubbs back the next time he disappears for a month and makes us worry.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> kind sir, I only saw HIS photo... when I see yours I am sure to be thrilled ?


Go back... Adam's photo is right underneath Chubbs'.


----------



## Momof4

@Yvonne G 
You have been on mind. I have been so worried about you. Are you gonna give us an update about your fall?


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Speedy recovery to Jessica. I hope there is no lasting damage. Thinking of you, Heather! <3

@Yvonne G and @Tidgy's Dad - get well soon, please. 

This is unacceptable that so many of my favourite TFO/CDR people are having a difficult time. Healing vibes and virtual hugs to everyone


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.
> 
> And I certainly will not be forgetting Yvonne! She is in my prayers!
> I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day


My prayers are going up and won't stop. Every time I think of her and your family I'll pray. I believe in miracles.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know anything either. ?
> I figure it's Meg who accompanies Maggie on the road trip to haul Chubbs back the next time he disappears for a month and makes us worry.


I have a tranquilizer dart and sevral heavy duty zip ties I can volunteer to the cause. BTW don't use duct tape since human sweat is like kryptonite to the adhesive


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> oh please. . . my puny broken arm and knee is nothing compared to what you and Jessica are going through. My worst hardship right now is boredom! Please save your prayers and thoughts for Jessica. With all of us concentrating or effort that way, HE's got to hear us!


I'm sure He's hearing us loud and clear... I also have enough time to pray for you too. I send a little please help prayer everytime someone here has shared and they cross my mind. Prayer changes things.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess thats a no go? Haha


Sorry. It is a no go.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Goodnight and sweet dreams!


You not coming to horrify me in my dreams I take it?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Night night


Thanks. Night night back atcha ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to go looking. Sometimes I don't receive them for a while. Can't wait. Going to get my Snoopy dog nose going.?


Speaking of which here is todays puppy for you @Cathie G.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't know which one is cuter. Probably both or are they just 1.


I see I wrote two names last night. ? And now have confused myself. Is the horses name Ready or Steady? I think it is supposed to be Ready correct? @EllieMay.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Speedy recovery to Jessica. I hope there is no lasting damage. Thinking of you, Heather! <3
> 
> @Yvonne G and @Tidgy's Dad - get well soon, please.
> 
> This is unacceptable that so many of my favourite TFO/CDR people are having a difficult time. Healing vibes and virtual hugs to everyone


There you are. ? Good good good... and hugs back.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup.
> -10


I knew it. Damn it, I should have listened to my instincts.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Here I'll post you some glasses ?


Why thank you ever so much.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Speaking of which here is todays puppy for you @Cathie G.


Aww a little hound dog.? You gotta love em. Especially with scraps. Old timers always said hound dogs do better with scraps. So not as much rotting food in landfills.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> You not coming to horrify me in my dreams I take it?


You’ll know when I do... ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> kind sir, I only saw HIS photo... when I see yours I am sure to be thrilled ?


It was here lately. Last few pages. I always try to go back several before I even try to catch up. I've come to the conclusion I never will. So I just join in the ruckus and hope for the best.?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> but I don’t think it was me whom called you out though?? ?


Been there done that.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning!
> Please sit on a passing armadillo if you can find one in the Dark.
> Anyone for tennis?


Nah I prefer kickboxing! Helps with the frustrations.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now. I need you to please come together and PRAY... My daughter Jessica was involved in an accident a few hours ago where she was shot. I don’t know a lot right now. The bullet entered her shoulder. They say the wound was very large with extensive tissue and nerve damage and they don’t know if they can save her arm. She is still in surgery and has been for a couple hours... I think the shooting was an accident amongst her friends but again, I don’t really know anything.. this must be every parents worst nightmare...


Oh my word Heather. I am so very sorry. I will pray for Jessica and your family. I really hope that she comes out okay.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery. She Is still very high risk for losing her arm but they were able to take a vein from her leg and put in the arm (left) to get a pulse. She will have an extensive reconstructive surgery in a few days if what they have done today doesn’t have complications. Surgeon stressed that this was a severe injury and would have a long road ahead if she is able to keep her arm.. please just keep praying.
> 
> And I certainly will not be forgetting Yvonne! She is in my prayers!
> I absolutely love that it’s positive thinking day. That’s my kind of day


You are such a strong person Heather. I cannot imagine being in your situation and being so strong. I am really glad that Jessica has come out of surgery and that she still has her arm. I will pray that she gets to keep it and that her recovery is not too difficult. A huge Electronic hug. Thinking of you, Jessica and the rest of your family.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> @Yvonne G
> You have been on mind. I have been so worried about you. Are you gonna give us an update about your fall?


I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


Good to see you back and so sorry for your luck! Hope you heal fast you have torts to feed!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Aww a little hound dog.? You gotta love em. Especially with scraps. Old timers always said hound dogs do better with scraps. So not as much rotting food in landfills.


They are rather cute. I love the ears.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


Oh dear. Shame there is nothing worse than being bored and not able to do anything. I hope you heal quickly so that you can get mobile again.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up. What a shock about Jessica. I really hope that everything goes well with her and that it all goes according to plan even better if possible. Heather is just so strong. I am so impressed. Thinking and praying for Jessica, Heather and the family.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


Get well soon Yvonne. We want to see you back in action.

Is Misty OK? And the torts?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


Yea I know what you mean. I lucked out all the way around when I fractured my knee cap. I didn't have to have surgery. I didn't break my arm and the only thing that saved me from fracturing my head is... I was trying to save my rabbit from being squashed by me falling on her. It's a good thing she loved being held in my arms or I would have. I just had a crazy accidental fall. My foot got caught in a blanket on my couch. I went flying through the air and the only thing I had time to do was help my bunny. Then it's months of boredom and trying to figure out a way through it all. I hope you're getting some help. Stay safe.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> They are rather cute. I love the ears.


I had a hound dog back in the early 80's. I wound up having to fix him oatmeal for breakfast along with my 2 kids. He loved bagels with cream cheese. And forget shoving him off the couch cause he had a way of slithering back on while I was pushing him off. But they are a loving family pet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> You left out Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer .


Agent Meg seems to be hiding under Motgomery. 
Afraid of her Mission being called, I expect.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't been around much lately, and I'm reading and responding in the order posts were written, so I apologize in advance for being behind the times


Hope you're healing well, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> kind sir, I only saw HIS photo... when I see yours I am sure to be thrilled ?


Mine was immediately underneath. 
Never mind, here's another one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Speedy recovery to Jessica. I hope there is no lasting damage. Thinking of you, Heather! <3
> 
> @Yvonne G and @Tidgy's Dad - get well soon, please.
> 
> This is unacceptable that so many of my favourite TFO/CDR people are having a difficult time. Healing vibes and virtual hugs to everyone


Thanks, Lena. 
Lovely to not see you in the CDR. 
But I'm fine, really.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Speaking of which here is todays puppy for you @Cathie G.


Crumbs, I nearly gave you more points.
Then I remembered.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


So's wifey. 
I superglued her there cos she won't keep still.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine was immediately underneath.
> Never mind, here's another one.
> View attachment 306234


Oh my I seem to broken my monitor. Sir I was not ready for you and hairy shenagins!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh my I seem to broken my monitor. Sir I was not ready for you and hairy shenagins!


Now you are prepared I could post you another. 
Ready?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

(training Tidgy to jump)


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine was immediately underneath.
> Never mind, here's another one.
> View attachment 306234


Ur hat looks like something my son would wear. Except he likes them with the flaps that look like doggie ears..oh wait I'm the one that bought it for him.??


----------



## Cathie G

You can't even guess what my new phone let me do today. I've been wanting to do it for years. It said I hadn't used several apps for a month and would you like to uninstall them. One of them was facebook. Hello Moto! I'm falling in love.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306238
> 
> (training Tidgy to jump)


Oh Tidgy ???


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I haven't been around much lately, and I'm reading and responding in the order posts were written, so I apologize in advance for being behind the times
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!??? SHOT??? OMG! a mother's worst nightmare. This sounds just awful. I certainly hope it turns out better than expected. I'm adding my prayers to all those you're already getting, and I'm coming back to this thread daily for any new info you provide. Sheesh! Let's hope for the best!


Yvonne I am praying for you too! I hope you have some help and aren’t in pain.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I see I wrote two names last night. ? And now have confused myself. Is the horses name Ready or Steady? I think it is supposed to be Ready correct? @EllieMay.


It is.. as in Ready to Go


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


I was never graceful either but darn, !!!! Who is helping you and tending the critters?


----------



## EllieMay

Welllll.. update on Jess.... they did a vein graft this morning in her long surgery to get blood flow to her wrist in left arm. It worked... but just a bit ago, it failed. She is in surgery again and they are going to try again. I am just here.. waiting.. Hubby was allowed in to see her earlier but he’s had to leave and go with be with the other kids. I will stay. SO.. here’s a happy pic from yesterday, my collage of the senior pics they were taking...( I was standing behind the photographer taking my own with the phone) lol..

I have nothing to do but stay positive and entertain myself with you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Welllll.. update on Jess.... they did a vein graft this morning in her long surgery to get blood flow to her wrist in left arm. It worked... but just a bit ago, it failed. She is in surgery again and they are going to try again. I am just here.. waiting.. Hubby was allowed in to see her earlier but he’s had to leave and go with be with the other kids. I will stay. SO.. here’s a happy pic from yesterday, my collage of the senior pics they were taking...( I was standing behind the photographer taking my own with the phone) lol..
> 
> I have nothing to do but stay positive and entertain myself with you


Great pics.
Wow.
Pretty and smart, too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Welllll.. update on Jess.... they did a vein graft this morning in her long surgery to get blood flow to her wrist in left arm. It worked... but just a bit ago, it failed. She is in surgery again and they are going to try again. I am just here.. waiting.. Hubby was allowed in to see her earlier but he’s had to leave and go with be with the other kids. I will stay. SO.. here’s a happy pic from yesterday, my collage of the senior pics they were taking...( I was standing behind the photographer taking my own with the phone) lol..
> 
> I have nothing to do but stay positive and entertain myself with you


I'm here and praying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

It's gone midnight here, but I'm extending my Think Positive Thoughts Day for the foreseeable. 
It must be so difficult for you. 
I will wait here, also.


----------



## Kristoff

CarolM said:


> Why thank you ever so much.


Does someone need glasses? I have plenty for everyone!


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


Bored is fine. Bored is good... But 15 laps! I’d trip over my shadow after 15 laps, unless they’re 15 laps the size of my front lawn. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristoff said:


> Does someone need glasses? I have plenty for everyone!


Ill take the full one


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's gone midnight here, but I'm extending my Think Positive Thoughts Day for the foreseeable.
> It must be so difficult for you.
> I will wait here, also.


I’m glad I didn’t miss the Think Positive Thoughts Day. I’ll try tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill take the full one


That was mine. Sorry. No sharing glasses these days. I’m sure Montgomery will be over shortly to fill your glass though. Is his service still outstanding or do we need the One-Legged Pirate to help out?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

He must be practicing social distancing coz i having seen his *ss around here in months.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Bored is fine. Bored is good... But 15 laps! I’d trip over my shadow after 15 laps, unless they’re 15 laps the size of my front lawn. ?


She did. 
And broke her knee and wrist.  
But mainly complaining she's bored sat in her chair now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> That was mine. Sorry. No sharing glasses these days. I’m sure Montgomery will be over shortly to fill your glass though. Is his service still outstanding or do we need the One-Legged Pirate to help out?


Call Montogomery over. 
It might bring out a Roommate or two who've been hiding under him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He must be practicing social distancing coz i having seen his *ss around here in months.


He staggers about on occasion.
Mostly unconscious behind the bar, though.
My fault, really.
I pay him with rum.


----------



## Cathie G

With everything going on I went checking on our poor old Tom and others. Lo and behold those dang birds ain't behaving... and doing their exercises. They're eating bunnies for heaven's sake dang it ? I'm sure everything is going to get better soon though.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He staggers about on occasion.
> Mostly unconscious behind the bar, though.
> My fault, really.
> I pay him with rum.


You hiring? Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You hiring? Haha


We need someone to change the water in the jellyfish tanks.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We need someone to change the water in the jellyfish tanks.


Yeah ill need liquid courage for that one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah ill need liquid courage for that one


Well, there's the jellyfish water.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306238
> 
> (training Tidgy to jump)


Please straighten the picture behind you. it offends my sense of symmetry!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I was never graceful either but darn, !!!! Who is helping you and tending the critters?


My daughter doesn't live far and gets off work at noon. She's been a big help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Please straighten the picture behind you. it offends my sense of symmetry!


Done.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Welllll.. update on Jess.... they did a vein graft this morning in her long surgery to get blood flow to her wrist in left arm. It worked... but just a bit ago, it failed. She is in surgery again and they are going to try again. I am just here.. waiting.. Hubby was allowed in to see her earlier but he’s had to leave and go with be with the other kids. I will stay. SO.. here’s a happy pic from yesterday, my collage of the senior pics they were taking...( I was standing behind the photographer taking my own with the phone) lol..
> 
> I have nothing to do but stay positive and entertain myself with you
> 
> View attachment 306262


What a beautiful girl!

I t seems like we always have to have a setback or two before we get the good stuff. Jessica's news will be good tomorrow!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Call Montogomery over.
> It might bring out a Roommate or two who've been hiding under him.





Kristoff said:


> Bored is fine. Bored is good... But 15 laps! I’d trip over my shadow after 15 laps, unless they’re 15 laps the size of my front lawn. ?


15 laps is not quite a mile. I was working my way up to 20, but that's on the back burner now.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> For all of my friends here.. I really need you now.



Heather, I am just stunned to hear of this awful accident! I'm sorry beyond words that this has happened to you and your family. Please know that I am praying too, for a complete and total healing, physical and emotional. Trauma can be debilitating for both Jessica and her family. Heather, take care of yourself! You can't help her if you are out of commission. Love and prayers to you. ???


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter doesn't live far and gets off work at noon. She's been a big help.



Yvonne, when you fell how did you get help? Did you have your cell phone on you? Do you have a cell phone?? I know you're not real techie...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Yvonne, when you fell how did you get help? Did you have your cell phone on you? Do you have a cell phone?? I know you're not real techie...


Good question! 
I was actually wondering that myself.


I had visions of one of the horses running to a little local child and saying :
"Neigh! Neigh, neigh, neigh. Neigh, neigh. Neigh, neigh Brrrrrrr. Neigh!"
And the little boy says, 'Horsie, you're tellin' me Yvonne's fallen down and bust her wrist and knee? Quick, we must go and fetch Doctor McHaggis!"


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yvonne, when you fell how did you get help? Did you have your cell phone on you? Do you have a cell phone?? I know you're not real techie...


I can't wait to see this one but I figure I know already.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306168



HUBBA HUBBA!!!!!!
Wow! What a fantastic smile!?
Chubbs was right!
You ARE sexy! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine was immediately underneath.
> Never mind, here's another one.
> View attachment 306234



FABULOUS! 
you should have been a model!!!!.....
For hats..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306238
> 
> (training Tidgy to jump)



look out Indiana Jones!!!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's gone midnight here, but I'm extending my Think Positive Thoughts Day for the foreseeable.
> It must be so difficult for you.
> I will wait here, also.


Y’all are awesome! Are you positive for yourself Dark Lord?? What did you do today?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Welllll.. update on Jess.... they did a vein graft this morning in her long surgery to get blood flow to her wrist in left arm. It worked... but just a bit ago, it failed. She is in surgery again and they are going to try again. I am just here.. waiting.. Hubby was allowed in to see her earlier but he’s had to leave and go with be with the other kids. I will stay. SO.. here’s a happy pic from yesterday, my collage of the senior pics they were taking...( I was standing behind the photographer taking my own with the phone) lol..
> 
> I have nothing to do but stay positive and entertain myself with you
> 
> View attachment 306262



Again I say.... what a beautiful young lady you have... simply stunning.


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Does someone need glasses? I have plenty for everyone!


Lena it’s really good not to see you! How’s you, daughter , and hubby getting along in Canada??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Y’all are awesome! Are you positive for yourself Dark Lord?? What did you do today?


How is your little girl doing? Any news yet???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HUBBA HUBBA!!!!!!
> Wow! What a fantastic smile!?
> Chubbs was right!
> You ARE sexy! ??


+1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> look out Indiana Jones!!!!! ?


It's my geology hat. 
Archaeology sort of overlaps palaeontology, so yeah.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Y’all are awesome! Are you positive for yourself Dark Lord?? What did you do today?


I'm Adam at the moment. 
Trying to bring light rather than darkness, today. 
I'm positive for me. 
Been classifying some bryozoans from England. 
Very exciting. 
For me.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +1



??......?????????????????????????


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's my geology hat.
> Archaeology sort of overlaps palaeontology, so yeah.


I was kinda thinking it was like a crocodile Dundee hat. Did wifey use her fingernail polish remover to get unstuck yet?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!





KarenSoCal said:


> Yvonne, when you fell how did you get help? Did you have your cell phone on you? Do you have a cell phone?? I know you're not real techie...


I was wondering that as well. She does not have a cell phone. she is very stubborn and super strong willed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I was kinda thinking it was like a crocodile Dundee hat. Did wifey use her fingernail polish remover to get unstuck yet?


I let her go. 
The whining was driving me crazy.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I let her go.
> The whining was driving me crazy.


Yea what ever... it's probably more like happy wife happy life ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea what ever... it's probably more like happy wife happy life ?


That is very true. 
The happier she is, the happier I tend to be. 
Perhaps I should be nice to her.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My daughter doesn't live far and gets off work at noon. She's been a big help.


That’s awesome! I know how bad it is too watch someone tending your chores so I hope you can find lots to do on your kindle


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I was wondering that as well. She does not have a cell phone. she is very stubborn and super strong willed


You can't keep a good woman down.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> How is your little girl doing? Any news yet???


They have brought her back in and gotten her settled. She has a very strong pulse now. She is heavily sedated and still has breathing tube. They will monitor her closely to make sure this graft stays open.. if it’s successful, we will tackle a different hurdle tomorrow. 1 step at a time. She opened her eyes and she knows I’m here!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> You can't keep a good woman down.


That's superglue again.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is very true.
> The happier she is, the happier I tend to be.
> Perhaps I should be nice to her.


Ya think???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> They have brought her back in and gotten her settled. She has a very strong pulse now. She is heavily sedated and still has breathing tube. They will monitor her closely to make sure this graft stays open.. if it’s successful, we will tackle a different hurdle tomorrow. 1 step at a time. She opened her eyes and she knows I’m here!


That sounds very positive! 
I'm sure it won't do any harm that she knows You're with her either. 
It's 4.30 am here, so I'll nip off for a kip, now. 
I'll check in as soon as I can tomorrow. 
Nos da to you both.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yvonne, when you fell how did you get help? Did you have your cell phone on you? Do you have a cell phone?? I know you're not real techie...


It didn't hurt so bad at the time, so I pulled myself up and hobbled inside to call the ambulance. By the time they got there I was miserable! (no cell phone)


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That sounds very positive!
> I'm sure it won't do any harm that she knows You're with her either.
> It's 4.30 am here, so I'll nip off for a kip, now.
> I'll check in as soon as I can tomorrow.
> Nos da to you both.


Sleep well I’ll finish off that drink for you!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They have brought her back in and gotten her settled. She has a very strong pulse now. She is heavily sedated and still has breathing tube. They will monitor her closely to make sure this graft stays open.. if it’s successful, we will tackle a different hurdle tomorrow. 1 step at a time. She opened her eyes and she knows I’m here!


Yeah!!! Thanks for taking the time to answer. I'll keep praying and hoping for all of you.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's superglue again.


Yea we are held together with super glue one way or another. If that don't work try duck tape ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It didn't hurt so bad at the time, so I pulled myself up and hobbled inside to call the ambulance. By the time they got there I was miserable! (no cell phone)


You are so hard headed that’s it’s a wonder you didn’t do more damage. You are so strong and I have lots of respect for you.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yeah!!! Thanks for taking the time to answer. I'll keep praying and hoping for all of you.


Thank you. It means a lot! She woke up a few minutes ago and was able to tell me that she loved me and that she was strong. I asked her if she could feel anything and she could not.. she is back under now..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Warmest thoughts, Heather. Of course she's strong... She's YOUR daughter. ? Make sure you take care of the responder (you).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Sleep well I’ll finish off that drink for you!


Thirsty. 
Just got up for a drink.
Thought I'd quickly peek in and see how things were going.
But somebody's slurped my beverage!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea we are held together with super glue one way or another. If that don't work try duck tape ?


I love that duck emoji.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Thank you. It means a lot! She woke up a few minutes ago and was able to tell me that she loved me and that she was strong. I asked her if she could feel anything and she could not.. she is back under now..


Brave girl.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Back to bed for me. 
Keep well, friends.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> It didn't hurt so bad at the time, so I pulled myself up and hobbled inside to call the ambulance. By the time they got there I was miserable! (no cell phone)



Is this the right time to say you really should have a cell phone? And keep it on you all the time?

My gosh! I'm so glad you are on the mend. These falls can be devastating.


----------



## KarenSoCal

maggie3fan said:


> I was wondering that as well. She does not have a cell phone. she is very stubborn and super strong willed


Hmmm...I might know somebody else like that...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm up way past my bedtime tonight. Nos da, everyone. Take care, and sleep well.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm up way past my bedtime tonight. Nos da, everyone. Take care, and sleep well.


Sleep well Anne!


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> You have a lovely garden.


Thank you, the torts enjoy the area, you should see the rest of it,totally messed up, the pigs area is a mess and the field is so overgrown I think I need a tractor mower to cut that?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306238
> 
> (training Tidgy to jump)


It will improve her basketball when she masters it though


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Is this the right time to say you really should have a cell phone? And keep it on you all the time?
> 
> My gosh! I'm so glad you are on the mend. These falls can be devastating.


That was what I was thinking too. It is something we have persuaded both sets of parents to do. It doesn’t have to be a smartphone, just something simple that you can use to get help if you need it


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Just popped in to get an update on Heather’s daughter. I’m off to the rescue now


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> Thank you, the torts enjoy the area, you should see the rest of it,totally messed up, the pigs area is a mess and the field is so overgrown I think I need a tractor mower to cut that?


I would like to see a pic of your piggy’s please


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> That was what I was thinking too. It is something we have persuaded both sets of parents to do. It doesn’t have to be a smartphone, just something simple that you can use to get help if you need it


Totally agree!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Just popped in to get an update on Heather’s daughter. I’m off to the rescue now


That’s sweet Linda! She holding strong. She is fighting sedation now. She actually laughed at me because I couldn’t figure out what she was trying to tell me. The nurses had come in to check her as they do every half hour and I could tell she was frustrated. I tried to guess what was wrong and she tried to mouth it but it’s hard to read her lips with the tubes and stuff. I finally offered her a pen and she nodded yes. My little heifer wrote “sleep” on my book Page. She just wanted them to leave her alone. Once we made that clear , she immediately went restful again. We are going to get thru this no matter what. She has heard all that the doctors have said and she is being brave. I couldn’t be more proud.. I’m having trouble resting with her because when I nod off, I am woken Scared to death.. I’m sure this will pass..

I am so looking forward to your rescue pics and I hope it is not too tiring on you.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> I’m having trouble resting with her because when I nod off, I am woken Scared to death.. I’m sure this will pass..



Have the staff given you a foldout chair? So you can stretch out? If they haven't, ask for one. It really helps for you to get some deep sleep. Also, ask them about giving you meals. They may charge you a small amount, but it keeps you in the room instead of searching for food.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Have the staff given you a foldout chair? So you can stretch out? If they haven't, ask for one. It really helps for you to get some deep sleep. Also, ask them about giving you meals. They may charge you a small amount, but it keeps you in the room instead of searching for food.


I do have a fold out chair my friends brought me a basket earlier today with some water, protein bars , tuna, etc.. they know me, I would never leave her.. once they remove her breathing tube and I know she is comfortable, I will start letting people relieve me for short periods so I can go check on my others. We aren’t there yet.. I think I’m having something like nightmares. The minute I drift off, I seem to wake in a panic that something is wrong.


----------



## EllieMay

@KarenSoCal 
How have you been doing? You’ve had a lot of adjusting to do I know.


----------



## EllieMay

My poor Cinder is going to be having serious mommy withdrawals.. I think it’s time to start Halloween shopping .. I’m really going to have to let her flaunt her stuff to make up for my neglect!!! Son has already decided on a ninja costume.. possibilities are endless.


----------



## EllieMay

Inconceivable!!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> I think I’m having something like nightmares. The minute I drift off, I seem to wake in a panic that something is wrong.



That is to be expected. Something is terribly wrong. Your mind and body are on high alert, ready to jump into action...you are protecting your child. As you are able to get over the trauma and start to relax a bit, I think these episodes will go away. For now, just be kind to yourself and acknowledge that you feel like you've been beaten up and are terrified. Try to let yourself have a good cry. Crying is therapeutic.



EllieMay said:


> @KarenSoCal
> How have you been doing? You’ve had a lot of adjusting to do I know.


I'm doing OK. It's over a year since Pete died, so the "year of firsts" is done. You know, the first holiday without him, the first anniversary date without him, etc. COVID quarantine has been tough being alone. If I didn't have my pets I would be bonkers. And I miss my best friend that I lost in Feb. She was the person who knew me better than anyone else except Pete, (and still loved me ? ). She was honest with me, and helped me so much as Pete deteriorated. A genuine best friend.

So I talk to my pets, spend way too much time here on TFO, and go out when I need to. I mourn all the awful stuff going on in this country...the pandemic, the fires, the violence, the hateful politics. I'm lonely and sad, but...well..that's just the way it is right now. I'm already feeling a bit better since the horrid heat we had here has finally gone.

So yeah, I'm OK. My critters are my comfort and caring for them keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> That is to be expected. Something is terribly wrong. Your mind and body are on high alert, ready to jump into action...you are protecting your child. As you are able to get over the trauma and start to relax a bit, I think these episodes will go away. For now, just be kind to yourself and acknowledge that you feel like you've been beaten up and are terrified. Try to let yourself have a good cry. Crying is therapeutic.
> 
> 
> I'm doing OK. It's over a year since Pete died, so the "year of firsts" is done. You know, the first holiday without him, the first anniversary date without him, etc. COVID quarantine has been tough being alone. If I didn't have my pets I would be bonkers. And I miss my best friend that I lost in Feb. She was the person who knew me better than anyone else except Pete, (and still loved me ? ). She was honest with me, and helped me so much as Pete deteriorated. A genuine best friend.
> 
> So I talk to my pets, spend way too much time here on TFO, and go out when I need to. I mourn all the awful stuff going on in this country...the pandemic, the fires, the violence, the hateful politics. I'm lonely and sad, but...well..that's just the way it is right now. I'm already feeling a bit better since the horrid heat we had here has finally gone.
> 
> So yeah, I'm OK. My critters are my comfort and caring for them keeps me out of trouble.


What a strong lady you are! I’m sure your loved ones gone are very proud of you.You should share some critter pictures! I just Love critter pics


----------



## Maro2Bear

A good news story -

 https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...55dc70-f552-11ea-b796-2dd09962649c_story.html


----------



## Maggie3fan

KarenSoCal said:


> Hmmm...I might know somebody else like that...


Ohhh nooo! I am soft and sweet compared to my sister. And seriously, that's the truth. One main difference, she does not have anger management problems like me. But she is cold and deadly. BTW, I talked to her and she really sounded better than she has for a long time. She was responsive, alert and actually conversed with me. She must have been really bored lol


----------



## JoesMum

Busy morning, but no photos sorry. I really wish I had someone with me to film feeding the young swallows in the pre-release aviary. Their flying has got so good now. Instead of just sitting on a perch waiting to be fed, they fly to me holding a pinch of food in tweezers and take it in mid flight. It’s amazing to watch them fly so well. They will be released very soon and head off on their long migration to Africa.

In other news, we just got told that Mum-in-law will be released from hospital this afternoon. We don’t know anything else.

She had a course of injections to break up the blood clots in her lungs and was on oxygen all weekend. I can see why they want to move her on... having a respiratory problem with covid around isn’t great. Exactly how mobile she actually is to be seen.

JoesDad is planning on skyping once she gets home so he can see for himself.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you. It means a lot! She woke up a few minutes ago and was able to tell me that she loved me and that she was strong. I asked her if she could feel anything and she could not.. she is back under now..


Poor gal. Being in hospital is no fun, but at least she knows she's not alone.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Is this the right time to say you really should have a cell phone? And keep it on you all the time?
> 
> My gosh! I'm so glad you are on the mend. These falls can be devastating.


A cheap cell plan with no bells and whistles is $25 or $30 a month, and that's just the service charge. Phone calls cost extra. It's just not feasible for me to pay that kind of money for the privilege of being able to carry around an expensive plastic object I never use and have to remember to charge. I'm not a person who uses a phone, as my sister will confirm. A better plan for ME would be to join the "help I've fallen and I can't get up." club. That's about $ 20 a month and a much better deal for me. I'm considering it.


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> That is to be expected. Something is terribly wrong. Your mind and body are on high alert, ready to jump into action...you are protecting your child. As you are able to get over the trauma and start to relax a bit, I think these episodes will go away. For now, just be kind to yourself and acknowledge that you feel like you've been beaten up and are terrified. Try to let yourself have a good cry. Crying is therapeutic.
> 
> 
> I'm doing OK. It's over a year since Pete died, so the "year of firsts" is done. You know, the first holiday without him, the first anniversary date without him, etc. COVID quarantine has been tough being alone. If I didn't have my pets I would be bonkers. And I miss my best friend that I lost in Feb. She was the person who knew me better than anyone else except Pete, (and still loved me ? ). She was honest with me, and helped me so much as Pete deteriorated. A genuine best friend.
> 
> So I talk to my pets, spend way too much time here on TFO, and go out when I need to. I mourn all the awful stuff going on in this country...the pandemic, the fires, the violence, the hateful politics. I'm lonely and sad, but...well..that's just the way it is right now. I'm already feeling a bit better since the horrid heat we had here has finally gone.
> 
> So yeah, I'm OK. My critters are my comfort and caring for them keeps me out of trouble.


It's really too bad all of us who need comfort are so far apart geographically. Wouldn't it be nice if we could get together in each others' living rooms?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> It's really too bad all of us who need comfort are so far apart geographically. Wouldn't it be nice if we could get together in each others' living rooms?


If Chubbs isn’t invited I’m in! ??


----------



## Kristoff

Yvonne G said:


> It's really too bad all of us who need comfort are so far apart geographically. Wouldn't it be nice if we could get together in each others' living rooms?


Not these days though. We’re now as close to each other as anyone should be. Although I have been seeing friends in parks and in my backyard. A big CDR barbecue would be lovely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> A cheap cell plan with no bells and whistles is $25 or $30 a month, and that's just the service charge. Phone calls cost extra. It's just not feasible for me to pay that kind of money for the privilege of being able to carry around an expensive plastic object I never use and have to remember to charge. I'm not a person who uses a phone, as my sister will confirm. A better plan for ME would be to join the "help I've fallen and I can't get up." club. That's about $ 20 a month and a much better deal for me. I'm considering it.



I use TracPhone - i only carry it when i go kayaking. HSN & QVC always have great deals on these. There’s no monthly service. 

Here’s there info. We”ve been using Tracphone for years....no issues. Every blue moon we “add minutes” then wait for the next blue moon.









Phones | TracfoneStore


Phones




shop.tracfone.com


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> A good news story -
> 
> ➡ https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...55dc70-f552-11ea-b796-2dd09962649c_story.html


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yvonne G said:


> A cheap cell plan with no bells and whistles is $25 or $30 a month, and that's just the service ....


Some places offer phones for older folks, ppl with disabilities, and lower incomes. They are a basic phone with limited ability(think flip phone). Those phones are low cost(10bucks a month) or no cost based on income. Here senior centers have info about the programs. 
Look and see if tracfone is a possibility in yr area they have a cheap 40-50 phone and then a yearly prepaid card that’s like 125 for a year. It’s very limited service(no data) and calls and texts are “expensive” but it’s good for emergency— it’s what I used with my daughter until I felt she was ready for a regular phone. The minutes don’t roll over so it’s a yearly expense. Can be purchased at Walmart’s and dollar stores. Or online. 
Xfinity/Comcast if they are your internet provider also offer a cheap phone which is what my daughter is on now. I bought a cheap refurbished phone and her service costs me 12.99 a month. It works by bouncing off xfinity WiFi in ppls homes so you have to be in an area where xfinity is a provider. 
There are other programs but I don’t have info. And would depend on what’s available in yr area. 

Just some ideas so you can have a phone just in case. 

-Meg


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> A cheap cell plan with no bells and whistles is $25 or $30 a month, and that's just the service charge. Phone calls cost extra. It's just not feasible for me to pay that kind of money for the privilege of being able to carry around an expensive plastic object I never use and have to remember to charge. I'm not a person who uses a phone, as my sister will confirm. A better plan for ME would be to join the "help I've fallen and I can't get up." club. That's about $ 20 a month and a much better deal for me. I'm considering it.



You should be able to get a prepaid basic/non-smart phone for about $100/year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Busy morning, but no photos sorry. I really wish I had someone with me to film feeding the young swallows in the pre-release aviary. Their flying has got so good now. Instead of just sitting on a perch waiting to be fed, they fly to me holding a pinch of food in tweezers and take it in mid flight. It’s amazing to watch them fly so well. They will be released very soon and head off on their long migration to Africa.
> 
> In other news, we just got told that Mum-in-law will be released from hospital this afternoon. We don’t know anything else.


I'm glad Mum-in-law is out. As you say hospitals are not places to hang around just now. 
I love swallows.


----------



## Momof4

@EllieMay 
Still praying for Jessica. She is very brave.
Do you want to share how the accident happened? Was she at work?
Have you thought about having a good friend start Meal Train for your family for a few weeks? It really can take stress off. 
Just put a cooler at the front door for drop offs.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! All’s well in my corner now that I was able to find my way back into the common room. New(er) roommates—don’t go off wandering in the dark. It’s very hard to find your way back if you lose it. Fortunately, @JoesMum, @ZEROPILOT and @Momof4 threw me a glowing jellyfish to get me out of the tunnels. 

I’m enjoying Canada, even though those pesky black squirrels (that I used to find cute!?) ate all my cherry tomatoes and dug up all my herbs in the backyard. The cardinals and blue jays are gorgeous, although one blue jay almost gave a heart attack to my cat when it chased her, screaming murder for no reason. I had to be chased too, because I had the cat on a leash.

I have two cats from a rescue where I volunteer. They don’t particularly like each other but manage OK when treats are at stake. I also have three mollies (set up with advice from @ZEROPILOT and @AZtortMom) and a mysterious snail outbreak in the aquarium.

Job search came to a standstill as of March. But there’s always the local supermarket needing cashiers. At least nobody expects me to speak Danish there. Français, maybe, but at least not Danish—positive thinking???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's really too bad all of us who need comfort are so far apart geographically. Wouldn't it be nice if we could get together in each others' living rooms?


We'd all kill each other within a fortnight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Some places offer phones for older folks, ppl with disabilities, and lower incomes. They are a basic phone with limited ability(think flip phone). Those phones are low cost(10bucks a month) or no cost based on income. Here senior centers have info about the programs.
> 
> -Meg


Good morning, Meg!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! All’s well in my corner now that I was able to find my way back into the common room. New(er) roommates—don’t go off wandering in the dark. It’s very hard to find your way back if you lose it. Fortunately, @JoesMum, @ZEROPILOT and @Momof4 threw me a glowing jellyfish to get me out of the tunnels.
> 
> I’m enjoying Canada, even though those pesky black squirrels (that I used to find cute!?) ate all my cherry tomatoes and dug up all my herbs in the backyard. The cardinals and blue jays are gorgeous, although one blue jay almost gave a heart attack to my cat when it chased her, screaming murder for no reason. I had to be chased too, because I had the cat on a leash.
> At least nobody expects me to speak Danish there. Français, maybe, but at least not Danish—positive thinking???


Yes, it's still Think Positive Day. 
Those pesky black squirrels are a s bad as meerkats.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Some places offer phones for older folks, ppl with disabilities, and lower incomes. They are a basic phone with limited ability(think flip phone). Those phones are low cost(10bucks a month) or no cost based on income. Here senior centers have info about the programs.
> Look and see if tracfone is a possibility in yr area they have a cheap 40-50 phone and then a yearly prepaid card that’s like 125 for a year. It’s very limited service(no data) and calls and texts are “expensive” but it’s good for emergency— it’s what I used with my daughter until I felt she was ready for a regular phone. The minutes don’t roll over so it’s a yearly expense. Can be purchased at Walmart’s and dollar stores. Or online.
> Xfinity/Comcast if they are your internet provider also offer a cheap phone which is what my daughter is on now. I bought a cheap refurbished phone and her service costs me 12.99 a month. It works by bouncing off xfinity WiFi in ppls homes so you have to be in an area where xfinity is a provider.
> There are other programs but I don’t have info. And would depend on what’s available in yr area.
> 
> Just some ideas so you can have a phone just in case.
> 
> -Meg



hey....I think your info on TracPhone data and calls must be outdated. Service here on the East Coast is just as good as any cell provider. Text / data & calls all one. 

Here’s a recent QVC offer comes with 1500 minutes -

https://www.qvc.com/LG-Tracfone-Pre...inutes-&-Protection-Plan.product.E226238.html


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Meg!


Mornin. 
-Meg


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'd all kill each other within a fortnight.


And something tells me you’re not referring to COVID... ?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's still Think Positive Day.
> Those pesky black squirrels are a s bad as meerkats.


Yes!!! And the snails are almost as sneaky as @Moozillion’s ghost shrimp! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooneve, Roommates! 
It's still Think Positive Day, at least here in the Cold Dark Room. 
Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Maro2Bear said:


> hey....I think your info on TracPhone data and calls must be outdated. Service here on the East Coast is just as good as any cell provider. Text / data & calls all one.
> 
> Here’s a recent QVC offer comes with 1500 minutes -
> 
> https://www.qvc.com/LG-Tracfone-Prepaid-Cell-Phone-w-1500-Minutes-&-Protection-Plan.product.E226238.html


Could be. I switched my daughter a cpl years back. Never any complaints about service and that was moving the phone from Indiana to New Mexico. And it was used in some remote areas with no problems. 
My only “complaint” was cost per call or text message. 
I also had used it for my elderly mother but she hated having a cell. 
-Meg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> And something tells me you’re not referring to COVID... ?


Various pointy objects, I suspect.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> It's still Think Positive Day, at least here in the Cold Dark Room.
> Wishing everyone all the best.


Good morning, wishing you the best as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Good morning, wishing you the best as well.


Good morning, Golden!


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Various pointy objects, I suspect.


The hedgehogs, for example. ?


----------



## Momof4

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> It's still Think Positive Day, at least here in the Cold Dark Room.
> Wishing everyone all the best.



Good day to you Adam!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Could be. I switched my daughter a cpl years back. Never any complaints about service and that was moving the phone from Indiana to New Mexico. And it was used in some remote areas with no problems.
> My only “complaint” was cost per call or text message.
> I also had used it for my elderly mother but she hated having a cell.
> -Meg



Yes, they must have reworked their business plan, and removed that pesky cost per minute..etc. I use my phone for “safe arrival“ calls, occasional texts, and “l’ll be home in xx minutes - whats for dinner!l“ But honestly, very pleased with how cheap it is to use and no monthly service fees. “Free” 1500 minute plans via QVC go a long way ( at least for me).

Stay safe out there!


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Yes!!! And the snails are almost as sneaky as @Moozillion’s ghost shrimp! ?


They usually come in on plants in the aquarium. We had snails until we bought a couple of clown loaches.... the clown loaches ate them all!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's still Think Positive Day.
> Those pesky black squirrels are a s bad as meerkats.


OMG my wife loves Meerkats and I can't count how many times we have been to the Duke Lemer Center. Even a keepr's tour helping clean pooh didn't disuade her!


----------



## Maggie3fan

My cell phone is the next one after flip phones. My sister will not testify to this but I don't like to talk on the phone. I drive a 30 yr old car, and keep this phone just in case I break down or run outa gas.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love swallows.



I do too, especially when there's something yummy in my mouth!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That was what I was thinking too. It is something we have persuaded both sets of parents to do. It doesn’t have to be a smartphone, just something simple that you can use to get help if you need it


Joe has a Verizon prepaid for just $10 a month. He never uses all of the money because he texts on it. I buy a $30 card every 3 months and make sure I add it right before it's due. That way he doesn't lose the money in his account. I think they still do that on simple flip phones. Also I think any of those phones will dial 911 even without a service. His is a simple cell phone but does have a key board.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Busy morning, but no photos sorry. I really wish I had someone with me to film feeding the young swallows in the pre-release aviary. Their flying has got so good now. Instead of just sitting on a perch waiting to be fed, they fly to me holding a pinch of food in tweezers and take it in mid flight. It’s amazing to watch them fly so well. They will be released very soon and head off on their long migration to Africa.
> 
> In other news, we just got told that Mum-in-law will be released from hospital this afternoon. We don’t know anything else.
> 
> She had a course of injections to break up the blood clots in her lungs and was on oxygen all weekend. I can see why they want to move her on... having a respiratory problem with covid around isn’t great. Exactly how mobile she actually is to be seen.
> 
> JoesDad is planning on skyping once she gets home so he can see for himself.


It sounds like so much fun with the swallows and rewarding. Mum in law will probably be just glad to be home. And probably better off at home because of covid. Hopefully the hospital will be doing follow up care with her if she needed to be kept longer.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> A cheap cell plan with no bells and whistles is $25 or $30 a month, and that's just the service charge. Phone calls cost extra. It's just not feasible for me to pay that kind of money for the privilege of being able to carry around an expensive plastic object I never use and have to remember to charge. I'm not a person who uses a phone, as my sister will confirm. A better plan for ME would be to join the "help I've fallen and I can't get up." club. That's about $ 20 a month and a much better deal for me. I'm considering it.


I have one of those buttons in my pocket. It actually helps me to remember to be careful and not fall. Mine is about $22 a month. My thought about a cell phone is it only works if I didn't knock myself out or can move. I've actually fallen and couldn't. The only thing I could do was pray for strength to get up. He helped evidently.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crumbs, I nearly gave you more points.
> Then I remembered.


You can still give them to me if you like. I am not stopping you. ??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yvonne I am praying for you too! I hope you have some help and aren’t in pain.


I want to ask How Jessica is, but will wait until I have caught up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> It's still Think Positive Day, at least here in the Cold Dark Room.
> Wishing everyone all the best.


That's a good subject to celebrate today. 
All the best for you also Adam and family.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It is.. as in Ready to Go


I will remember that now.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A good news story -
> 
> ➡ https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...55dc70-f552-11ea-b796-2dd09962649c_story.html


Finally!!!! I love the good ones


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a good subject to celebrate today.
> All the best for you also Adam and family.


Happy birthday to you!!! ?????
I hope presents are superfluous and celebration is exponential ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306279


Great story!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Welllll.. update on Jess.... they did a vein graft this morning in her long surgery to get blood flow to her wrist in left arm. It worked... but just a bit ago, it failed. She is in surgery again and they are going to try again. I am just here.. waiting.. Hubby was allowed in to see her earlier but he’s had to leave and go with be with the other kids. I will stay. SO.. here’s a happy pic from yesterday, my collage of the senior pics they were taking...( I was standing behind the photographer taking my own with the phone) lol..
> 
> I have nothing to do but stay positive and entertain myself with you
> 
> View attachment 306262


Jess is gorgeous. And we are all staying positive with you as well. Please Lord let everything go as planned for Jessica and allow the vein grafts to work. Heather we are thinking of you all the time. Big hugs. I wish there was more that I could do for you. But know we are all here for you and can just listen if you need to rant and rave or even cry. Love you and thinking of you.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Does someone need glasses? I have plenty for everyone!


Oooh those are good too. As long as they come filled to the top.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's really too bad all of us who need comfort are so far apart geographically. Wouldn't it be nice if we could get together in each others' living rooms?


How are you doing Yvonne. Hope everything is healing well!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Bored is fine. Bored is good... But 15 laps! I’d trip over my shadow after 15 laps, unless they’re 15 laps the size of my front lawn. ?


And she is back. Missed you my friend.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Happy birthday to you!!! ?????
> I hope presents are superfluous and celebration is exponential ?


Thanks Heather, here is my birthday steak. A 3.5 lb cowboy cut ribery. Cant wait to get it on the grill.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Busy morning, but no photos sorry. I really wish I had someone with me to film feeding the young swallows in the pre-release aviary. Their flying has got so good now. Instead of just sitting on a perch waiting to be fed, they fly to me holding a pinch of food in tweezers and take it in mid flight. It’s amazing to watch them fly so well. They will be released very soon and head off on their long migration to Africa.
> 
> In other news, we just got told that Mum-in-law will be released from hospital this afternoon. We don’t know anything else.
> 
> She had a course of injections to break up the blood clots in her lungs and was on oxygen all weekend. I can see why they want to move her on... having a respiratory problem with covid around isn’t great. Exactly how mobile she actually is to be seen.
> 
> JoesDad is planning on skyping once she gets home so he can see for himself.


Best wishes for your Mum in law.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> With everything going on I went checking on our poor old Tom and others. Lo and behold those dang birds ain't behaving... and doing their exercises. They're eating bunnies for heaven's sake dang it ? I'm sure everything is going to get better soon though.


Nope sorry, I cannot get your mission. I am pretty sure you are doing it now, but I cannot remember half the english rules or names for different Grammer styles etc and speaking of challenges here is your puppy for the day.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Done.


Proof please. ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> 15 laps is not quite a mile. I was working my way up to 20, but that's on the back burner now.


Don't worry, you get there before you know it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I do have a fold out chair my friends brought me a basket earlier today with some water, protein bars , tuna, etc.. they know me, I would never leave her.. once they remove her breathing tube and I know she is comfortable, I will start letting people relieve me for short periods so I can go check on my others. We aren’t there yet.. I think I’m having something like nightmares. The minute I drift off, I seem to wake in a panic that something is wrong.


Heather, I missed this tragedy going on with you and your family. I hope all turns out well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That is very true.
> The happier she is, the happier I tend to be.
> Perhaps I should be nice to her.


I thought that was a given.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We need someone to change the water in the jellyfish tanks.



Here’s some kind of jelly looking animals...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> They have brought her back in and gotten her settled. She has a very strong pulse now. She is heavily sedated and still has breathing tube. They will monitor her closely to make sure this graft stays open.. if it’s successful, we will tackle a different hurdle tomorrow. 1 step at a time. She opened her eyes and she knows I’m here!


Oh that is such good news. I am praying that it carries on going well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That sounds very positive!
> I'm sure it won't do any harm that she knows You're with her either.
> It's 4.30 am here, so I'll nip off for a kip, now.
> I'll check in as soon as I can tomorrow.
> Nos da to you both.


Nos da Adam.


----------



## Kristoff

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG my wife loves Meerkats and I can't count how many times we have been to the Duke Lemer Center. Even a keepr's tour helping clean pooh didn't disuade her!


She never met some of the CDR variety. Horrible! ??


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> They usually come in on plants in the aquarium. We had snails until we bought a couple of clown loaches.... the clown loaches ate them all!


Are snails a problem? I mean they multiply, they have killed off one of the leaves of my Amazon sword plant... Does it get worse? I could make a French dinner for the cats...


----------



## Kristoff

KarenSoCal said:


> I do too, especially when there's something yummy in my mouth!


I hear swallow nests are a delicacy ??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you. It means a lot! She woke up a few minutes ago and was able to tell me that she loved me and that she was strong. I asked her if she could feel anything and she could not.. she is back under now..


The best time to heal is when we are sleeping. So it is good that she is sleeping, It will help her heal. Keeping you my thoughts all the time.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love that duck emoji.


I am beginning to dislike it. ?


----------



## Kristoff

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, here is my birthday steak. A 3.5 lb cowboy cut ribery. Cant wait to get it on the grill.
> View attachment 306292


happy birthday, Ray! Finally, real food. Not some snails and swallow nests ??


----------



## JoesMum

Kristoff said:


> Are snails a problem? I mean they multiply, they have killed off one of the leaves of my Amazon sword plant... Does it get worse? I could make a French dinner for the cats...


They seem to poo a lot and can muck up the water chemistry if there are too many. I have heard of them getting in pumps and stopping the impeller turning too. It never happened to us


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> They seem to poo a lot and can muck up the water chemistry if there are too many. I have heard of them getting in pumps and stopping the impeller turning too. It never happened to us


Eek. French dinner it is.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Birthday Opo! (I remembered!!!) ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, here is my birthday steak. A 3.5 lb cowboy cut ribery. Cant wait to get it on the grill.
> View attachment 306292


Looks yummy ?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> It's still Think Positive Day, at least here in the Cold Dark Room.
> Wishing everyone all the best.


Hello.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Hello.?


Hi Cathie ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> The hedgehogs, for example. ?


Hedgehog tennis is pretty dangerous even when played amicably.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s sweet Linda! She holding strong. She is fighting sedation now. She actually laughed at me because I couldn’t figure out what she was trying to tell me. The nurses had come in to check her as they do every half hour and I could tell she was frustrated. I tried to guess what was wrong and she tried to mouth it but it’s hard to read her lips with the tubes and stuff. I finally offered her a pen and she nodded yes. My little heifer wrote “sleep” on my book Page. She just wanted them to leave her alone. Once we made that clear , she immediately went restful again. We are going to get thru this no matter what. She has heard all that the doctors have said and she is being brave. I couldn’t be more proud.. I’m having trouble resting with her because when I nod off, I am woken Scared to death.. I’m sure this will pass..
> 
> I am so looking forward to your rescue pics and I hope it is not too tiring on you.


Shame yes. Sometimes as helpful as the nurses and doctors are they can be annoying when all you want to do is to sleep. This is one of my favorite songs and I hope it does not make you sad but conveys the sentiment that you can do this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Momof4 said:


> Good day to you Adam!! ❤


Good afternoon, Kathy!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG my wife loves Meerkats and I can't count how many times we have been to the Duke Lemer Center. Even a keepr's tour helping clean pooh didn't disuade her!


They are evil personified. 
Don't be fooled by their cute looks.
Our old Roommate John and I found some burying the body of a small child at the Biopark in Fuengirola, Spain. 
John took one home. 
It got into the Cold Dark Room and caused all sorts of mayhem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> I do too, especially when there's something yummy in my mouth!


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> Still praying for Jessica. She is very brave.
> Do you want to share how the accident happened? Was she at work?
> Have you thought about having a good friend start Meal Train for your family for a few weeks? It really can take stress off.
> Just put a cooler at the front door for drop offs.


That's a reminder to me. Our city has a blessing box I've been wanting to add somethings to. It's on a main street. People add and take things. I've been forgetting to do it but I have some good food and things we won't use.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I do have a fold out chair my friends brought me a basket earlier today with some water, protein bars , tuna, etc.. they know me, I would never leave her.. once they remove her breathing tube and I know she is comfortable, I will start letting people relieve me for short periods so I can go check on my others. We aren’t there yet.. I think I’m having something like nightmares. The minute I drift off, I seem to wake in a panic that something is wrong.


It is more than likely your brain trying to tell you that you need to process what has happened so that you can deal with the anguish of it and then carry on. If I know you and by what i see your dreams are telling you, you have not admitted to yourself exactly what has happened. As difficult as it is, you should allow yourself to process it, acknowledge it and have a good cry. You will be better for it and will be able to be stronger for it. Either that or you need to talk to someone about it. It is not good to bottle it up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a good subject to celebrate today.
> All the best for you also Adam and family.


And a very Happy Birthday and all the very best to you, my new friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Proof please. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you. It means a lot! She woke up a few minutes ago and was able to tell me that she loved me and that she was strong. I asked her if she could feel anything and she could not.. she is back under now..


Hoping I'm finding you and your family on the mend. Love hopes and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Hello.?


Hello!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristoff said:


> Are snails a problem? I mean they multiply, they have killed off one of the leaves of my Amazon sword plant... Does it get worse? I could make a French dinner for the cats...


Snails are not a problem in small numbers. They have a large bioload for their size.

But if they get out of hand, you can end up with hundreds of them And they are difficult to eradicate.

Try squishing one with your finger on the glass of your tank. Your mollies should gobble them up!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> View attachment 306304


Ok I'll be honest I think ducks are nuts but I still like them. I raised some once. They all took off for parts unknown. Only one said goodbye and he was schmart alech about it. He whizzed by my ear bragging "look I can fly mom! and I'm outta here!"


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Snails are not a problem in small numbers. They have a large bioload for their size.
> 
> But if they get out of hand, you can end up with hundreds of them And they are difficult to eradicate.
> 
> Try squishing one with your finger on the glass of your tank. Your mollies should gobble them up!


That's why I'm really afraid to use my rainwater here in Arrow's tank. I would love to a little bit but also... my neighbor is getting them because he uses tap water. I think he has a leaky intake pipe but it could also be city water in general. I don't drink it and no one I know can. Arrow swims in ice mountain spring water.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Busy morning, but no photos sorry. I really wish I had someone with me to film feeding the young swallows in the pre-release aviary. Their flying has got so good now. Instead of just sitting on a perch waiting to be fed, they fly to me holding a pinch of food in tweezers and take it in mid flight. It’s amazing to watch them fly so well. They will be released very soon and head off on their long migration to Africa.
> 
> In other news, we just got told that Mum-in-law will be released from hospital this afternoon. We don’t know anything else.
> 
> She had a course of injections to break up the blood clots in her lungs and was on oxygen all weekend. I can see why they want to move her on... having a respiratory problem with covid around isn’t great. Exactly how mobile she actually is to be seen.
> 
> JoesDad is planning on skyping once she gets home so he can see for himself.


Oh that is good news that she is coming out. But hopefully she follows instructions and starts exercising as soon as she is allowed to.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> A cheap cell plan with no bells and whistles is $25 or $30 a month, and that's just the service charge. Phone calls cost extra. It's just not feasible for me to pay that kind of money for the privilege of being able to carry around an expensive plastic object I never use and have to remember to charge. I'm not a person who uses a phone, as my sister will confirm. A better plan for ME would be to join the "help I've fallen and I can't get up." club. That's about $ 20 a month and a much better deal for me. I'm considering it.


How would that club work and how do you let them know you have fallen.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> A cheap cell plan with no bells and whistles is $25 or $30 a month, and that's just the service charge. Phone calls cost extra. It's just not feasible for me to pay that kind of money for the privilege of being able to carry around an expensive plastic object I never use and have to remember to charge. I'm not a person who uses a phone, as my sister will confirm. A better plan for ME would be to join the "help I've fallen and I can't get up." club. That's about $ 20 a month and a much better deal for me. I'm considering it.


Dowan't one of your kids have an old phone from when they upgraded their cell phones? Then all you need to do is maybe buy a little bit of airtime a month. So basically you would work on a prepaid system.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Great story!


Happy birthday to you ? Happy birthday day to you ?? you must have a happy with opo and Rose too.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> How would that club work and how do you let them know you have fallen.


They have new monitors that sense the motion and can activate on their own when a fall is detected.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> How would that club work and how do you let them know you have fallen.


With mine if I set my little button off they send a squad if I don't tell them I'm ok. There's an alarm first and if I can I push a reset button. If I can't shut it off in time they call me on the phone. They won't give up until they speak with me personally. Some days have been funny. Me trying to get to that dang reset button in time or I gotta talk to them or the squad will arrive to escort me to a hospital.??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy birthday to you!!! ?????
> I hope presents are superfluous and celebration is exponential ?


Thanks for the heads up. A very Happy Birthday Opo. ???


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Happy Birthday Opo! (I remembered!!!) ???


So did I. ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> So did I. ??


Oh good, I actually posted the wrong thing and then had to go and edit it. ??


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> They have new monitors that sense the motion and can activate on their own when a fall is detected.


That is awesome. Great idea


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> With mine if I set my little button off they send a squad if I don't tell them I'm ok. There's an alarm first and if I can I push a reset button. If I can't shut it off in time they call me on the phone. They won't give up until they speak with me personally. Some days have been funny. Me trying to get to that dang reset button in time or I gotta talk to them or the squad will arrive to escort me to a hospital.??


But still a great thing to have.


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. And it is bed time again. Today has been rather a hectic day but thats okay because all good things must come to an end sooner or later. ?
Hopefully I will be able to come on sooner tomorrow and i am hoping that the prognosis for Jessica will have improved even more by tomorrow morning. 
Nos da everyone.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Ray--Opo Happy Birthday! I hope it's a great one! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Are snails a problem? I mean they multiply, they have killed off one of the leaves of my Amazon sword plant... Does it get worse? I could make a French dinner for the cats...



I love snails in aquariums. At one point we had 100s....then I think our big Goldfish arrived.... So long snails. We went from 100s to none. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Snails are not a problem in small numbers. They have a large bioload for their size.
> 
> But if they get out of hand, you can end up with hundreds of them And they are difficult to eradicate.
> 
> Try squishing one with your finger on the glass of your tank. Your mollies should gobble them up!



Or get one fish that likes snails..... problem resolved biologically!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> That's why I'm really afraid to use my rainwater here in Arrow's tank. I would love to a little bit but also... my neighbor is getting them because he uses tap water. I think he has a leaky intake pipe but it could also be city water in general. I don't drink it and no one I know can. Arrow swims in ice mountain spring water.



I’m not sure that “Ice Mountain Spring Water” is really the best thing to add to top your aquarium. I’m really hoping that your tap water ( which should be chlorinated from the city) doesn't have live fresh water snails.... ?

The only problem with rainwater, really, is that it could be highly acidic or depending how you collect or store, full of algae & larvae (good fish food in small numbers).

Here‘s some info on using rain water.  http://www.fishtanksandponds.co.uk/the-basics/rain-water.html


----------



## Maro2Bear

We worked on a very simple wee tea light over the last few hot humid wet days.
Spalted Maple with a dab of gunstock stain. Bees wax finish.

A light lit for @EllieMay & Family & especially her daughter.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> How would that club work and how do you let them know you have fallen.


It might not be available in SA. They send you a gizmo to wear around your neck and if you're in trouble you push the button on the gizmo and they send help. Doesn't need charging


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> But still a great thing to have.


Yea and you aught to see what goes on if I set it off accidentally in the emem bathroom. It's hilarious. Oh well it just reminds me to be careful ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We worked on a very simple wee tea light over the last few hot humid wet days.
> Spalted Maple with a dab of gunstock stain. Bees wax finish.
> 
> A light lit for @EllieMay & Family & especially her daughter.
> 
> View attachment 306307


Yes.perfect.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> They have brought her back in and gotten her settled. She has a very strong pulse now. She is heavily sedated and still has breathing tube. They will monitor her closely to make sure this graft stays open.. if it’s successful, we will tackle a different hurdle tomorrow. 1 step at a time. She opened her eyes and she knows I’m here!



thats GREATnews!!!! I will keep ?!! 
lots and lots of hugs!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m not sure that “Ice Mountain Spring Water” is really the best thing to add to top your aquarium. I’m really hoping that your tap water ( which should be chlorinated from the city) doesn't have live fresh water snails.... ?
> 
> The only problem with rainwater, really, is that it could be highly acidic or depending how you collect or store, full of algae & larvae (good fish food in small numbers).
> 
> Here‘s some info on using rain water. ➡➡ http://www.fishtanksandponds.co.uk/the-basics/rain-water.html


Arrow is doing really good in ice mountain. It's the type that has tested best. The city water used to be really good. It isn't anymore. I won't use it ever again for him or my drinking water. I won't even drink coffee made with it. There is something very wrong with it. And I think my neighbors get snails through it. We are in a flood plain also and have snails. So I'm not sure what all that means about our water but I'm not using it except for baths, cooking, or that type of stuff. Sapphire gets slightly filtered as do Razberri, Dilly, and my birds.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. And it is bed time again. Today has been rather a hectic day but thats okay because all good things must come to an end sooner or later. ?
> Hopefully I will be able to come on sooner tomorrow and i am hoping that the prognosis for Jessica will have improved even more by tomorrow morning.
> Nos da everyone.


Good night.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> It might not be available in SA. They send you a gizmo to wear around your neck and if you're in trouble you push the button on the gizmo and they send help. Doesn't need charging



https://www.medicalguardian.com/hel...2e0e-1600126329580940-54977__1600126341_55574


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It might not be available in SA. They send you a gizmo to wear around your neck and if you're in trouble you push the button on the gizmo and they send help. Doesn't need charging


Also if you fall it will even if you can't push the button. I keep mine in my pocket. I don't like things hanging around my neck even pretty jewelry.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I didn't sleep well last night. 
So feeling a tad knackered. 
They say you should count sheep. 
Well, I don't have any so that was not a lot of help.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't sleep well last night.
> So feeling a tad knackered.
> They say you should count sheep.
> Well, I don't have any so that was not a lot of help.



Go down to the market square. You can also count camels, just divide by 2.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Go down to the market square. You can also count camels, just divide by 2.


Great idea. 
Except if i go down to the Square at R'cif and fall asleep I'll get mugged.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't sleep well last night.
> So feeling a tad knackered.
> They say you should count sheep.
> Well, I don't have any so that was not a lot of help.


Me neither and haven't seen Heather yet. Hopefully she's sleeping and spending some good time with Jessica and family.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Me neither and haven't seen Heather yet. Hopefully she's sleeping and spending some good time with Jessica and family.?


Hopefully everything’s alright with her and Jessica.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hopefully everything’s alright with her and Jessica.


Yea. It probably is family time though. Or she would be reaching out I think.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, here is my birthday steak. A 3.5 lb cowboy cut ribery. Cant wait to get it on the grill.
> View attachment 306292


Wow nice steak. The first time I saw this it looked like you were going to barbecue mini blinds. Happy birthday again ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nope sorry, I cannot get your mission. I am pretty sure you are doing it now, but I cannot remember half the english rules or names for different Grammer styles etc and speaking of challenges here is your puppy for the day.


Dang it. Yep I was trying to get caught. I'm not following their rules though. It's hillbilly slang. But that's an adorable puppy.?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> If Chubbs isn’t invited I’m in! ??


Somehow someway something really hilariously funny just happened to me. I went to my personal photos in my phone and lo and behold there was Chubs smiling his face off. I don't know how I have it but there he was God love him. I'm snorting again...??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a good subject to celebrate today.
> All the best for you also Adam and family.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY OPO!!!!!!
??????????
Hope your sheets are clean TONIGHT????


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> Good night.?


What’s with all the ducks?


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't sleep well last night.
> So feeling a tad knackered.
> They say you should count sheep.
> Well, I don't have any so that was not a lot of help.


Count the jellyfish. Or the snails I may have accidentally released into their tank. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Kristoff said:


> What’s with all the ducks?


She’s been obsessed lately. ??


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> @EllieMay
> Still praying for Jessica. She is very brave.
> Do you want to share how the accident happened? Was she at work?
> Have you thought about having a good friend start Meal Train for your family for a few weeks? It really can take stress off.
> Just put a cooler at the front door for drop offs.


I don’t really have enough answers to share a truthful story... we don’t think that she was intentionally shot but I do think that her group is trying to cover up what the boy was really doing when the gun discharged. She was shot with an Ak47... I have people coming out of the wood works to offering to help so I’m grateful. Just one minute to the next right now.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> She’s been obsessed lately. ??



you mean that is NOT part of her mission?


----------



## EllieMay

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! All’s well in my corner now that I was able to find my way back into the common room. New(er) roommates—don’t go off wandering in the dark. It’s very hard to find your way back if you lose it. Fortunately, @JoesMum, @ZEROPILOT and @Momof4 threw me a glowing jellyfish to get me out of the tunnels.
> 
> I’m enjoying Canada, even though those pesky black squirrels (that I used to find cute!?) ate all my cherry tomatoes and dug up all my herbs in the backyard. The cardinals and blue jays are gorgeous, although one blue jay almost gave a heart attack to my cat when it chased her, screaming murder for no reason. I had to be chased too, because I had the cat on a leash.
> 
> I have two cats from a rescue where I volunteer. They don’t particularly like each other but manage OK when treats are at stake. I also have three mollies (set up with advice from @ZEROPILOT and @AZtortMom) and a mysterious snail outbreak in the aquarium.
> 
> Job search came to a standstill as of March. But there’s always the local supermarket needing cashiers. At least nobody expects me to speak Danish there. Français, maybe, but at least not Danish—positive thinking???


Since I know your photography is excellent, I do expect to see some kitty pics..

. something will develop with the job soon.. I believe that for you!
Missed you!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It is more than likely your brain trying to tell you that you need to process what has happened so that you can deal with the anguish of it and then carry on. If I know you and by what i see your dreams are telling you, you have not admitted to yourself exactly what has happened. As difficult as it is, you should allow yourself to process it, acknowledge it and have a good cry. You will be better for it and will be able to be stronger for it. Either that or you need to talk to someone about it. It is not good to bottle it up.


Thank you Carol. I have been known to be bad like that.. I have had some moments but I’m not allowed many of them because I have to be strong for Jess.. I think when we get to a stable point, I will do better..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We worked on a very simple wee tea light over the last few hot humid wet days.
> Spalted Maple with a dab of gunstock stain. Bees wax finish.
> 
> A light lit for @EllieMay & Family & especially her daughter.
> 
> View attachment 306307


OH THATS BEAUTIFUL.. and so special thank you lit that for us. Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Somehow someway something really hilariously funny just happened to me. I went to my personal photos in my phone and lo and behold there was Chubs smiling his face off. I don't know how I have it but there he was God love him. I'm snorting again...??


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Me neither and haven't seen Heather yet. Hopefully she's sleeping and spending some good time with Jessica and family.?


I’m here. And really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kristoff said:


> What’s with all the ducks?


Tis a mystery.


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hopefully everything’s alright with her and Jessica.


We are ok .. it’s just SO busy!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I don’t really have enough answers to share a truthful story... we don’t think that she was intentionally shot but I do think that her group is trying to cover up what the boy was really doing when the gun discharged. She was shot with an Ak47... I have people coming out of the wood works to offering to help so I’m grateful. Just one minute to the next right now.



Dear EllieMay,
After reading this post from you, the words that I am saying out loud right now are very inappropriate for this forum. An Ak47 is absurd to be on the streets or in kids hands. I am still praying and hoping all the best for you and family. I know you will pull through.. I can’t get you out of my mind.
Please feel free to vent or scream on here .
We are all here to help you along any way we can. We feel helpless. ?
If it would make you feel any better ya can kick the one legged man on here?
he needs a good kick in the pants lately....
Just sayin’.
?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> We are ok .. it’s just SO busy!


Knowing that you are both okay, I need to get some sleep.
I'll count toes. 
I've got quite a lot of those, i think and wifey and Tidgy have a few each, so that might suffice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, everybody. 
Stay well.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, everybody.
> Stay well.



Noz da good sir!


----------



## EllieMay

The update. The second graft was successful and Jess has a strong pulse. They took her back into surgery this morning and Cleaned some veins & arteries and they closed her up .. they took her off the ventilator. She actually moved her finger and knew that she did it but has felt nothing else since. She has been in more pain since the closure and just recently has some complications.. ( fever, swelling, elevated heart rate). The trauma team came in and made some adjustments. They pulled some blood to
Send and see what’s going on. She is resting comfortably now and I’m praying that she doesn’t have to go back to surgery.. the next step after we get through this phase is just to wait. We will need to see what sensations and movement she will have if any as the vascular trauma heals and the nerves get settled.. this could take 1 day or 1 year... her shoulder is completely shattered and they are going to leave it alone.. there is nothing left to repair so she would most likely need a full replacement. They won’t proceed with this unless she gains some felling of use.. so she will not have any use of that side of her extremities for quite sometime. There was a lot of positives today... and a lot of unknowns..


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Dear EllieMay,
> After reading this post from you, the words that I am saying out loud right now are very inappropriate for this forum. An Ak47 is absurd to be on the streets or in kids hands. I am still praying and hoping all the best for you and family. I know you will pull through.. I can’t get you out of my mind.
> Please feel free to vent or scream on here .
> We are all here to help you along any way we can. We feel helpless. ?
> If it would make you feel any better ya can kick the one legged man on here?
> he needs a good kick in the pants lately....
> Just sayin’.
> ?


I am so angry.. this was so senseless.. I am so lost... I don’t even know where to start except that I can’t let myself go down that road... yet..

I am so mad because senseless violence has changed my daughters life forever.. yet I’d really like to commit some senseless violence right now.. doesn’t make much sense does it


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Knowing that you are both okay, I need to get some sleep.
> I'll count toes.
> I've got quite a lot of those, i think and wifey and Tidgy have a few each, so that might suffice.


Try to give them a little tickle as you count.. it’s good for the giggle

sleep well Adam!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> I am so angry.. this was so senseless.. I am so lost... I don’t even know where to start except that I can’t let myself go down that road... yet..
> 
> I am so mad because senseless violence has changed my daughters life forever.. yet I’d really like to commit some senseless violence right now.. doesn’t make much sense does it
> View attachment 306330


Actually it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Kristoff said:


> happy birthday, Ray! Finally, real food. Not some snails and swallow nests ??


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And a very Happy Birthday and all the very best to you, my new friend.
> View attachment 306299
> 
> View attachment 306300
> View attachment 306301
> View attachment 306302


Thank you Adam!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday to you ? Happy birthday day to you ?? you must have a happy with opo and Rose too.?


Thank you Cathie!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Ray--Opo Happy Birthday! I hope it's a great one! ?


Thank you! Had a great meal and then took a nap.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Wow nice steak. The first time I saw this it looked like you were going to barbecue mini blinds. Happy birthday again ?


Thanks Cathie, the steak was great but I don't need to eat that much for awhile.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OPO!!!!!!
> ??????????
> Hope your sheets are clean TONIGHT????


Thank you! ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I am so angry.. this was so senseless.. I am so lost... I don’t even know where to start except that I can’t let myself go down that road... yet..
> 
> I am so mad because senseless violence has changed my daughters life forever.. yet I’d really like to commit some senseless violence right now.. doesn’t make much sense does it
> View attachment 306330


Your feelings on the matter make perfect sense. 
And you're right... You can't go down that road yet.
We're all staying positive for Jess. 

Keep taking care of the responder (you) too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> We worked on a very simple wee tea light over the last few hot humid wet days.
> Spalted Maple with a dab of gunstock stain. Bees wax finish.
> 
> A light lit for @EllieMay & Family & especially her daughter.
> 
> View attachment 306307


Beautiful as always. I love your woodwork.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It might not be available in SA. They send you a gizmo to wear around your neck and if you're in trouble you push the button on the gizmo and they send help. Doesn't need charging


It sounds awesome. I don't think they have it available here at all. As it is the first time I am hearing about it, but then again maybe I am moving in the wrong circles to hear about it.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Good night.?


Damn Duck. Duck Duck Duck Duck Duck Duck.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ➡➡https://www.medicalguardian.com/hel...2e0e-1600126329580940-54977__1600126341_55574


Is that for me to see it is here in SA or intended for Yvonne?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't sleep well last night.
> So feeling a tad knackered.
> They say you should count sheep.
> Well, I don't have any so that was not a lot of help.


You should have counted geckos on your wall. If I remember correctly you have plenty of those don't you?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Go down to the market square. You can also count camels, just divide by 2.


That one was better than mine. ???


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Great idea.
> Except if i go down to the Square at R'cif and fall asleep I'll get mugged.
> View attachment 306316


Your friends must think you are crazy!!! But they seem to be great friends to help you get your photos.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> What’s with all the ducks?


My nemesis haunting me on a daily basis. ????


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Count the jellyfish. Or the snails I may have accidentally released into their tank. ?


Aw awwwwww


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I don’t really have enough answers to share a truthful story... we don’t think that she was intentionally shot but I do think that her group is trying to cover up what the boy was really doing when the gun discharged. She was shot with an Ak47... I have people coming out of the wood works to offering to help so I’m grateful. Just one minute to the next right now.


????


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you mean that is NOT part of her mission?


Nope. Not part of her mission. I have the minus points to prove it. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Carol. I have been known to be bad like that.. I have had some moments but I’m not allowed many of them because I have to be strong for Jess.. I think when we get to a stable point, I will do better..


That is the problem with being a mother, you cannot allow yourself to let go. And I totally understand. Just know that we are here for you should you need us. And allow yourself to take it one step and one day at a time. All of you will get through this.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, everybody.
> Stay well.


Sleep tight.


----------



## CarolM

S


EllieMay said:


> The update. The second graft was successful and Jess has a strong pulse. They took her back into surgery this morning and Cleaned some veins & arteries and they closed her up .. they took her off the ventilator. She actually moved her finger and knew that she did it but has felt nothing else since. She has been in more pain since the closure and just recently has some complications.. ( fever, swelling, elevated heart rate). The trauma team came in and made some adjustments. They pulled some blood to
> Send and see what’s going on. She is resting comfortably now and I’m praying that she doesn’t have to go back to surgery.. the next step after we get through this phase is just to wait. We will need to see what sensations and movement she will have if any as the vascular trauma heals and the nerves get settled.. this could take 1 day or 1 year... her shoulder is completely shattered and they are going to leave it alone.. there is nothing left to repair so she would most likely need a full replacement. They won’t proceed with this unless she gains some felling of use.. so she will not have any use of that side of her extremities for quite sometime. There was a lot of positives today... and a lot of unknowns..


Sounds like things are at least heading in the right direction.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am so angry.. this was so senseless.. I am so lost... I don’t even know where to start except that I can’t let myself go down that road... yet..
> 
> I am so mad because senseless violence has changed my daughters life forever.. yet I’d really like to commit some senseless violence right now.. doesn’t make much sense does it
> View attachment 306330


It does make sense, so don't worry, and nobody would blame you.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Damn Duck. Duck Duck Duck Duck Duck Duck.


GOOSE!!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> GOOSE!!!!


Is it a Goose? No WONDER I cannot figure out her mission. I have had it wrong all this time. Damn Goose.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is that for me to see it is here in SA or intended for Yvonne?


i already know it, so must be for u


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Is it a Goose? No WONDER I cannot figure out her mission. I have had it wrong all this time. Damn Goose.


no. duck, duck, goose is some sort of obscure game.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> That's why I'm really afraid to use my rainwater here in Arrow's tank. I would love to a little bit but also... my neighbor is getting them because he uses tap water. I think he has a leaky intake pipe but it could also be city water in general. I don't drink it and no one I know can. Arrow swims in ice mountain spring water.



Are you saying your neighbor is getting snails into his house because he uses tap water? And you think you will get snails if you use rainwater in your tank?

If what I wrote is what you think, then I think you need to put it out of your mind. Use your rainwater...you aren't going to get snails from it. Snails come in on plants. And the snails you can buy at the pet store, mystery snails and nerite snails, won't overrun your tank. Nerites' eggs won't hatch in a tank, and mystery snails' eggs you watch for and remove from the glass. Mystery snails are fun to incubate and raise, as long as you have somewhere to take them when they're about 1/2 inch. I raised around 200 of them, and took them to a tropical fish store to be sold.

Using bottled water long term may not be good for Arrow, unless all the minerals are left in it when it's processed. Fish get vital nutrients from their water, as well as from food. "Sterile" water deprives them of these nutrients.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning all. It is Tuesday yayyy. And it is time to get back to trying to killing myself softly with minus points. But don't tell the Dark Lord as he just might take that Spork and try to hit me with it. Ow ow ow Don't hit me Dark Lord, I promise to try and make good guesses. 
So I am calling @Cathie G Dark Lords given mission to use some obscure English elliptical construction in her posts. Oh wait I googled Sitting Duck and he told me that it is an idiom. So I am calling her mission to be the use of Idioms in her posts. Huh that HAS to be it.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> i already know it, so must be for u


Okay it was early morning and the brain hasn't kicked in yet. That's my excuse and what I am sticking too.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> no. duck, duck, goose is some sort of obscure game.


Oh the horror. Everybody is trying to trick me. ??


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Are you saying your neighbor is getting snails into his house because he uses tap water? And you think you will get snails if you use rainwater in your tank?
> 
> If what I wrote is what you think, then I think you need to put it out of your mind. Use your rainwater...you aren't going to get snails from it. Snails come in on plants. And the snails you can buy at the pet store, mystery snails and nerite snails, won't overrun your tank. Nerites' eggs won't hatch in a tank, and mystery snails' eggs you watch for and remove from the glass. Mystery snails are fun to incubate and raise, as long as you have somewhere to take them when they're about 1/2 inch. I raised around 200 of them, and took them to a tropical fish store to be sold.
> 
> Using bottled water long term may not be good for Arrow, unless all the minerals are left in it when it's processed. Fish get vital nutrients from their water, as well as from food. "Sterile" water deprives them of these nutrients.


That is very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Well I redid my pond and I it is mostly working. There is still a leak somewhere on the upper part of the walls. So i will be giving it another coat of the liquid vinyl paint. Do you think I could put a Beta fish in it? Or would that be too cold and big for one? I used rain water to fill it up.


----------



## CarolM

And @ Cathie G 
Here is your next dose of a puppy. ?
I love St'Bernards but my place is not big enough for one. But they are just so cuddly.


----------



## CarolM

Now I just need to figure out what Golden Greek tortoises and Chefdenoel are doing?
Mmmmmm what can it be, what can it be?


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Well I redid my pond and I it is mostly working. There is still a leak somewhere on the upper part of the walls. So i will be giving it another coat of the liquid vinyl paint. Do you think I could put a Beta fish in it? Or would that be too cold and big for one? I used rain water to fill it up.


That's so pretty! I love ponds, but where I live they just don't work out well.

I think a betta would die in there pretty fast. They need water that's 80°F, so the pond would be too cold. You need a cold water fish, like a goldfish. But the pond is only big enough for a short time, and you would need to rehome him. Maybe a lizard will come along and move in. That would be nice.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> That's so pretty! I love ponds, but where I live they just don't work out well.
> 
> I think a betta would die in there pretty fast. They need water that's 80°F, so the pond would be too cold. You need a cold water fish, like a goldfish. But the pond is only big enough for a short time, and you would need to rehome him. Maybe a lizard will come along and move in. That would be nice.


Frog's, lizards, gecko's, Spiders (non-venomous) are all welcome. Snakes beware and go away and oh Chameleons are definitly welcome too. And Birds as well. 

Hmmm, maybe a few goldfish - those ones with the long flowing tails will be nice. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## KarenSoCal

@CarolM Do you get snow there? How cold are your winters? I have no idea why I'm asking...it just popped into my head.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> @CarolM Do you get snow there? How cold are your winters? I have no idea why I'm asking...it just popped into my head.


Where I live we do not get snow. In Ceres and on top of Table Mountain we do get snow. This winter we had a very cold winter but the lowest we went down to was about 7 ° C = 44.6 °F So it can get cold here, but mostly it is quite warm.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Where I live we do not get snow. In Ceres and on top of Table Mountain we do get snow. This winter we had a very cold winter but the lowest we went down to was about 7 ° C = 44.6 °F So it can get cold here, but mostly it is quite warm.



I find that surprising. You are so far south, I expected you had severe winters.

Hmmm, well, I learn something new every day! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Good night, Carol! I'm having 2 MRI's tomorrow, so have to get up and out. Sleep well!?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I find that surprising. You are so far south, I expected you had severe winters.
> 
> Hmmm, well, I learn something new every day! ?


We are in Africa so when there is snow here (In Ceres and on top of Table Mountain ) it is always a big event and everybody has to go visit, so that they can say that they saw the snow. ? But our severe winter comes in the form of storms which is hard rain and lots of it as well as strong winds. Although this year has been the first year in a very long time that we have had a decent rainfall. We have had on occassion some hail, but no snow in the city. The closest the snow has been in the city is or was on Table Mountain. Now in Guagteng (Johannesburg) they do get hail on a regular basis. And their cold is a very different to our cold. It could be the same degrees but you feel it differently. Their air is dryer than it is here in Cape Town and on the few occasions when I visited there in winter, the cold seems to go directly into your bones.

I am sure that you guys experience the same thing with different kinds of cold in different areas there as well.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Good night, Carol! I'm having 2 MRI's tomorrow, so have to get up and out. Sleep well!?


Nos da Karen and good luck. I hope the MRI's are not for anything serious. Sleep tight.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Where I live we do not get snow. In Ceres and on top of Table Mountain we do get snow. This winter we had a very cold winter but the lowest we went down to was about 7 ° C = 44.6 °F So it can get cold here, but mostly it is quite warm.


That’s it!!!! I’m moving in.... it’s perfect really.... the other side of the world, no freezing, .... the list is compiling as I ponder...?


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> Good night, Carol! I'm having 2 MRI's tomorrow, so have to get up and out. Sleep well!?


I do hope you get good results and are not claustrophobic.. good luck!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s it!!!! I’m moving in.... it’s perfect really.... the other side of the world, no freezing, .... the list is compiling as I ponder...?


You can move in anytime and even bring the animals with. I even have a spare dog kennel for Cinder if she needs to use it during the day. We will find some space for Ready. Maybe she can go live on my brothers farm and enjoy all the lovely grass that he grows. But First you need to tell me your mission, just a small payment, I mean it is not toooooooo much to ask, is it? Tell me tell me. or is it like Cathie's and I need to go online and ask google for some more english rules? (Can you see the evil smirk on my face and my eyebrows lifting up and down suggestively?)


----------



## CarolM

Wah, @EllieMay you don't have to tell me your mission because I have it. 

I call your Dark Lords given mission to confuse the H out of all of us with big words, whose meaning I have to ask google for so I can pretend that I am smart!!! HUH !!! take that - and I will smoke your pipe for you too. Dark Lord take note I am not calling the big words I am calling confusion..




Yeah and my powers of observation are back. Whoop whoop.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> The update. The second graft was successful and Jess has a strong pulse. They took her back into surgery this morning and Cleaned some veins & arteries and they closed her up .. they took her off the ventilator. She actually moved her finger and knew that she did it but has felt nothing else since. She has been in more pain since the closure and just recently has some complications.. ( fever, swelling, elevated heart rate). The trauma team came in and made some adjustments. They pulled some blood to
> Send and see what’s going on. She is resting comfortably now and I’m praying that she doesn’t have to go back to surgery.. the next step after we get through this phase is just to wait. We will need to see what sensations and movement she will have if any as the vascular trauma heals and the nerves get settled.. this could take 1 day or 1 year... her shoulder is completely shattered and they are going to leave it alone.. there is nothing left to repair so she would most likely need a full replacement. They won’t proceed with this unless she gains some felling of use.. so she will not have any use of that side of her extremities for quite sometime. There was a lot of positives today... and a lot of unknowns..


My hope is that she has a team there like I know we have here. A few friends of mine are faces I want to see when I am in a bad way. Nurses with a titanium spine and a diamond sharp mind, that think nothing of yelling at a Doctor when a mistake is about to be made! OMG a Doctor apologizing to a Nurse, that is the nurse you want. Anybody can just be bossy, but to be bossy, right, and respected then that is an ICU Nurse!!! May you have one!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Good morning everyone! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Damn Duck. Duck Duck Duck Duck Duck Duck.


Goose? 
Are we playing duck, duck, goose around here? Somebody corral the hedgehogs...


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Tuesday!


Is that all we get? And is it really only Tuesday ? I was hoping for at least Wednesday. Sigh, I suppose I will have to wait a little bit longer for the weekend. Oh Well, what to do until Wednesday? Hey Montgomery (I yell into the Dark corners) Where are you ? I need a good strong cup of coffee, but you are not allowed to tell JoesMum. (I look around furtively to make sure she is not around anywhere) The problem is I cannot see a dam thing in here it is so dark.

Wait, I am just going to fetch something quickly,................




Okay that is better. I look around and nope JoesMum is not around, Montgomery you can bring the coffee now.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> That’s it!!!! I’m moving in.... it’s perfect really.... the other side of the world, no freezing, .... the list is compiling as I ponder...?


I have one word for you...PacificNorthWest


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Goose?
> Are we playing duck, duck, goose around here? Somebody corral the hedgehogs...


HUH!!! What is the duck, duck goose game? I thought we were playing agents with missions? Which by the way sucks as none of you want to tell me your missions. I mean this is just ridiculous, how on earth am I supposed to make up for all my negatives with you all being so stingy with information.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I have one word for you...PacificNorthWest


Hey, Stop trying to steal my guest. She is coming to me first. And I have one word for you!!! SouthSouthSouthAfricaspecificallyCapeTown.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Good night, Carol! I'm having 2 MRI's tomorrow, so have to get up and out. Sleep well!?


Hope all goes well!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> no. duck, duck, goose is some sort of obscure game.


Oh you mean tot tell me there is an actual game called duck, duck goose? I thought you were being funny. Go figure!!! More confusing games. Sheesh, I cannot keep up.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You can move in anytime and even bring the animals with. I even have a spare dog kennel for Cinder if she needs to use it during the day. We will find some space for Ready. Maybe she can go live on my brothers farm and enjoy all the lovely grass that he grows. But First you need to tell me your mission, just a small payment, I mean it is not toooooooo much to ask, is it? Tell me tell me. or is it like Cathie's and I need to go online and ask google for some more english rules? (Can you see the evil smirk on my face and my eyebrows lifting up and down suggestively?)
> 
> View attachment 306338


TRAITOR!!!! ???


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wah, @EllieMay you don't have to tell me your mission because I have it.
> 
> I call your Dark Lords given mission to confuse the H out of all of us with big words, whose meaning I have to ask google for so I can pretend that I am smart!!! HUH !!! take that - and I will smoke your pipe for you too. Dark Lord take note I am not calling the big words I am calling confusion..
> 
> View attachment 306339
> 
> 
> Yeah and my powers of observation are back. Whoop whoop.


Hmmmm... well that what you get for trying to bribe me... WRONG!!!! “Hear the evil laugh” Haaaahaaaahaashass.. guess again my friend


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> TRAITOR!!!! ???


Okay Okay, You don't have to pay up, Just make sure you bring all the animals. Although we might just end up having to look for a new home, as hubby might kick me out if I bring any more animals into our home, but it is okay. I will just tell him that you are a guest and he is not allowed to kick us out. yeah that should do the trick. Okay, that was easy to sort out. Now come on over, we can have a pajama party.
Hee Hee Hee Hee


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> My hope is that she has a team there like I know we have here. A few friends of mine are faces I want to see when I am in a bad way. Nurses with a titanium spine and a diamond sharp mind, that think nothing of yelling at a Doctor when a mistake is about to be made! OMG a Doctor apologizing to a Nurse, that is the nurse you want. Anybody can just be bossy, but to be bossy, right, and respected then that is an ICU Nurse!!! May you have one!


Amen! But then, that’s what I’m here for!


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Tuesday!


Good morning! Good vibes


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... well that what you get for trying to bribe me... WRONG!!!! “Hear the evil laugh” Haaaahaaaahaashass.. guess again my friend


WHAT!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,,, (and it echo's down the passages and around the corners.....NOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Goose?
> Are we playing duck, duck, goose around here? Somebody corral the hedgehogs...


I’m thinking they want to play too


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Good vibes


Of course good vibes, and dives and Bribes,,, Yeahhhhhh BRIBES!!!!!. Is there anything I can get you my lady? It won't cost much! (hee heee heee I wihisper softly into my hand)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> HUH!!! What is the duck, duck goose game? I thought we were playing agents with missions? Which by the way sucks as none of you want to tell me your missions. I mean this is just ridiculous, how on earth am I supposed to make up for all my negatives with you all being so stingy with information.


It's a kindergarten or early elementary school game. The kids all sit in a circle facing the center, and the one who's It walks around the outside of the circle tapping each kid in turn, saying "duck" with each tap... Until the kid reaches the person they've decided to say "goose." Then the "goose" jumps up and chases the one who's It around it circle. If the one who's It makes it back to the empty space, they're safe, and the "goose" is now It. However, if the "goose" catches the one who's It before they make it around the circle, the person who got caught has to sit in the center of the circle until someone else gets caught to take their place.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I hope that explanation makes sense, because it's written with only one cup of coffee this morning, and my brain is still trying to wake up.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m thinking they want to play too


What is this evil new game you are talking about. You see you are all keeping things from me...., missions, games ... What else have you all kept from me? mmmmmmmmm I am watching you all. Think of me as "Big Brother" Watching and watching all the time. Muahahaha.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay Okay, You don't have to pay up, Just make sure you bring all the animals. Although we might just end up having to look for a new home, as hubby might kick me out if I bring any more animals into our home, but it is okay. I will just tell him that you are a guest and he is not allowed to kick us out. yeah that should do the trick. Okay, that was easy to sort out. Now come on over, we can have a pajama party.
> Hee Hee Hee Hee


I’m mentally packing the wine


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's a kindergarten or early elementary school game. The kids all sit in a circle facing the center, and the one who's It walks around the outside of the circle tapping each kid in turn, saying "duck" with each tap... Until the kid reaches the person they've decided to say "goose." Then the "goose" jumps up and chases the one who's It around it circle. If the one who's It makes it back to the empty space, they're safe, and the "goose" is now It. However, if the "goose" catches the one who's It before they make it around the circle, the person who got caught has to sit in the center of the circle until someone else gets caught to take their place.


ooohhhh,, okay. Mmmmm let's not tell the Leprechaun, meerkats or the Ghost shrimp, they will cause no end of problems and most probably cheat in the game. I wonder if Willy and Nilly want to play?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Of course good vibes, and dives and Bribes,,, Yeahhhhhh BRIBES!!!!!. Is there anything I can get you my lady? It won't cost much! (hee heee heee I wihisper softly into my hand)


I’m on to the likes of you.. I believe I’ll fetch my own favors at this point.. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> What is this evil new game you are talking about. You see you are all keeping things from me...., missions, games ... What else have you all kept from me? mmmmmmmmm I am watching you all. Think of me as "Big Brother" Watching and watching all the time. Muahahaha.
> View attachment 306345


I'm thinking we need to switch out your reality TV for some classic 80s movies...


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hope that explanation makes sense, because it's written with only one cup of coffee this morning, and my brain is still trying to wake up.


Can I make you a cup of Adams coffee? We won't tell him we raided his stash!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I think Elliemay's dream job is a grounds manager for a Napa Valley Vineyard!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hope that explanation makes sense, because it's written with only one cup of coffee this morning, and my brain is still trying to wake up.


It was perfect.. I just don’t want to have to type all that so you saved me


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m mentally packing the wine


Fantastic, I also have some home made pineapple beer gin my brother made. We can have a royal party.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I think Elliemay's dream job is a grounds manager for a Napa Valley Vineyard!!!!


Hell yes!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> ooohhhh,, okay. Mmmmm let's not tell the Leprechaun, meerkats or the Ghost shrimp, they will cause no end of problems and most probably cheat in the game. I wonder if Willy and Nilly want to play?


Is it Chilly and Willy? Either way, they'd be so cute doing their little penguin walk around the circle!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Fantastic, I also have some home made pineapple beer gin my brother made. We can have a royal party.


Lordy , I’m hurrying as fast as I can.. don’t you dare drink it all. I LOVE pineapple!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m on to the likes of you.. I believe I’ll fetch my own favors at this point.. ?


Well darn it, that tactic fell flat. Hmm what tactic to use next? I need to give this some thought.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm thinking we need to switch out your reality TV for some classic 80s movies...


Didn't you have to do Goerge Orwell's book called 1984 or Big Brother. Out long before the reality TV. And quite a grim reality if you ask me.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> I think Elliemay's dream job is a grounds manager for a Napa Valley Vineyard!!!!


ooohhh , ooohhh, oooohhhh Can i come too? I also want to do that. I could work in the garden all day long.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Didn't you have to do Goerge Orwell's book called 1984 or Big Brother. Out long before the reality TV. And quite a grim reality if you ask me.


I'm familiar with the general premise. I don't think I ever read it, though.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it Chilly and Willy? Either way, they'd be so cute doing their little penguin walk around the circle!


Yeah, and more importantly i would at least be able to catch someone, otherwise I would be stuck in the middle all the time!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lordy , I’m hurrying as fast as I can.. don’t you dare drink it all. I LOVE pineapple!


Actually have you ever tasted pineapple beer? When I was a kid I remember my Mom used to make it for us for cooldrink, basically it was fermented pineapple skins, well this tastes just like that but with an alcoholic kick.

? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm familiar with the general premise. I don't think I ever read it, though.


You should it is actually quite a good book. We had it as a set work book at school.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it Chilly and Willy? Either way, they'd be so cute doing their little penguin walk around the circle!


I can picture this...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I can picture this...


Yip, that's about right, me stuck in the middle with the nice slim and trim legs. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well I redid my pond and I it is mostly working. There is still a leak somewhere on the upper part of the walls. So i will be giving it another coat of the liquid vinyl paint. Do you think I could put a Beta fish in it? Or would that be too cold and big for one? I used rain water to fill it up.
> 
> View attachment 306336


DANG, that's pretty!


----------



## CarolM

Since Adam was sharing how he looks I thought I would share with you all how I look.


----------



## CarolM

Well it is home time again, So until later peeps.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> The update. The second graft was successful and Jess has a strong pulse. They took her back into surgery this morning and Cleaned some veins & arteries and they closed her up .. they took her off the ventilator. She actually moved her finger and knew that she did it but has felt nothing else since. She has been in more pain since the closure and just recently has some complications.. ( fever, swelling, elevated heart rate). The trauma team came in and made some adjustments. They pulled some blood to
> Send and see what’s going on. She is resting comfortably now and I’m praying that she doesn’t have to go back to surgery.. the next step after we get through this phase is just to wait. We will need to see what sensations and movement she will have if any as the vascular trauma heals and the nerves get settled.. this could take 1 day or 1 year... her shoulder is completely shattered and they are going to leave it alone.. there is nothing left to repair so she would most likely need a full replacement. They won’t proceed with this unless she gains some felling of use.. so she will not have any use of that side of her extremities for quite sometime. There was a lot of positives today... and a lot of unknowns..


Mostly encouraging news. 
i'm concentrating on all those positive things and hoping that the unknowns will become known and sorted in time. 
She really does seem to be a tough cookie.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I am so angry.. this was so senseless.. I am so lost... I don’t even know where to start except that I can’t let myself go down that road... yet..
> 
> I am so mad because senseless violence has changed my daughters life forever.. yet I’d really like to commit some senseless violence right now.. doesn’t make much sense does it


I have seen youngsters toting AK-47s and playing games with live rounds in countries such as Afghanistan and Libya, you kind of expect it. But knowing this happens in the USA is beyond me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Try to give them a little tickle as you count.. it’s good for the giggle
> 
> sleep well Adam!


I tried, but then I remembered it's impossible to tickle yourself. 
And wifey and Tidgy were both most annoyed when I awoke them to tickle my feet....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You should have counted geckos on your wall. If I remember correctly you have plenty of those don't you?


Only one at a time, usually. 
They are mostly blocked by the mosquito mesh wifey has over the windows. (no glass in some of my windows, and we only close those in winter. The mosquitoes queue up to suck wifey's blood, but don't touch me. Except in Spain.) 
There are lots of geckos in my lab upstairs and on the terrace at night, but I don't like to sleep up there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Your friends must think you are crazy!!! But they seem to be great friends to help you get your photos.


They're good sports. 
But yes, they think i'm crazy. 
That picture was actually taken for the 'cheese thieves' dream sequence in Esio Trot. 
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/
for those who haven't read my version yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Talking of which, the new piece, " The Tort Who Walked by Herself' is entering the section of confrontation between wifey (played by wifey) and the Tort (played by Tidgy).
See https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-by-tidgys-dad.184935/
If you wish to be a critic, you are most welcome, but please post any comments here : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
so that the story flows uninterrupted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> GOOSE!!!!


PENGUIN!!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of which, the new piece, " The Tort Who Walked by Herself' is entering the section of confrontation between wifey (played by wifey) and the Tort (played by Tidgy).
> See https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-by-tidgys-dad.184935/
> If you wish to be a critic, you are most welcome, but please post any comments here : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
> so that the story flows uninterrupted.


I've been enjoying this one immensely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. It is Tuesday yayyy. And it is time to get back to trying to killing myself softly with minus points. But don't tell the Dark Lord as he just might take that Spork and try to hit me with it. Ow ow ow Don't hit me Dark Lord, I promise to try and make good guesses.
> So I am calling @Cathie G Dark Lords given mission to use some obscure English elliptical construction in her posts. Oh wait I googled Sitting Duck and he told me that it is an idiom. So I am calling her mission to be the use of Idioms in her posts. Huh that HAS to be it.


-10
Sigh.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I tried, but then I remembered it's impossible to tickle yourself.
> And wifey and Tidgy were both most annoyed when I awoke them to tickle my feet....


Poor Tidgy, she must have bit off your toes. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wah, @EllieMay you don't have to tell me your mission because I have it.
> 
> I call your Dark Lords given mission to confuse the H out of all of us with big words, whose meaning I have to ask google for so I can pretend that I am smart!!! HUH !!! take that - and I will smoke your pipe for you too. Dark Lord take note I am not calling the big words I am calling confusion..
> 
> Yeah and my powers of observation are back. Whoop whoop.


Oh, no.
-10.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hope that explanation makes sense, because it's written with only one cup of coffee this morning, and my brain is still trying to wake up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm. 
Where's all the proper coffee gone?
I hate the stuff from the machine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You should it is actually quite a good book. We had it as a set work book at school.


It is a brilliant book. 
But not very optimistic or positive thinking. 
A friend of mine who is about to have a heart op read it a week or two back and became rather depressed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been enjoying this one immensely.


I thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Noonyeve, Roommates!  
It is still very much Think Positive Thoughts Time in the Cold Dark Room.
But also today is also Cheese Toast Day! 
And it's also Double Cheeseburger Day in the USA so i'm up for that. 
Wow! 
Today's going to be good.


----------



## KarenSoCal

EllieMay said:


> Amen! But then, that’s what I’m here for!



No, you're there to watch and listen carefully, and if something doesn't feel right, ask for an explanation. Be insistant, but don't be a pain in the a**. Every patient needs an advocate!


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> I wonder if Willy and Nilly want to play?



Who are Willy and Nilly? How have I never heard of, let alone met, these 2 supposed residents of the CDR? Are they friendly?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Who are Willy and Nilly? How have I never heard of, let alone met, these 2 supposed residents of the CDR? Are they friendly?


Chilly and Willy. Bee's penguins. They don't make appearances too often.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only one at a time, usually.
> They are mostly blocked by the mosquito mesh wifey has over the windows. (no glass in some of my windows, and we only close those in winter. The mosquitoes queue up to suck wifey's blood, but don't touch me. Except in Spain.)
> There are lots of geckos in my lab upstairs and on the terrace at night, but I don't like to sleep up there.


I heard that Labs are where all the good doctors sleep. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of which, the new piece, " The Tort Who Walked by Herself' is entering the section of confrontation between wifey (played by wifey) and the Tort (played by Tidgy).
> See https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-by-tidgys-dad.184935/
> If you wish to be a critic, you are most welcome, but please post any comments here : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
> so that the story flows uninterrupted.


Ooohhh I forgot about the story. Being an agent is hard work and takes up a lot of time you know. At least I can get some good reading in tonight. And a couple of pages at that too. ????


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> PENGUIN!!!!


NO. Just no.... oh wait Yes the penguins ARE playing. It is fine.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10
> Sigh.


I know SIGH!!! ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no.
> -10.


Alright I will say it...... Sigh!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Where's all the proper coffee gone?
> I hate the stuff from the machine.


Who were we blaming the other day? Well it was that guy who must have taken it. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It is a brilliant book.
> But not very optimistic or positive thinking.
> A friend of mine who is about to have a heart op read it a week or two back and became rather depressed.


Yes it is a rather depressing story but he writes it so well and when I read it which was about 28 years ago? it certainly made technology very scary. And here is the scary thing it is probably already happening to us and we don't even know it. As it is being done subtly. Like how Chefdenoel is going to tell me her mission. Hint hint. See very subtle.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Noonyeve, Roommates!
> It is still very much Think Positive Thoughts Time in the Cold Dark Room.
> But also today is also Cheese Toast Day!
> And it's also Double Cheeseburger Day in the USA so i'm up for that.
> Wow!
> Today's going to be good.


Yummy. How come South Africa can't have that as well.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Who are Willy and Nilly? How have I never heard of, let alone met, these 2 supposed residents of the CDR? Are they friendly?


Oh yes. They were Sabines CDR pets. She was very protective of them. They have most probably been very sad so have stayed away. But I think they might be feeling a little bit better now. Oh did I say they were penguins?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Morning all. It is Tuesday yayyy. And it is time to get back to trying to killing myself softly with minus points. But don't tell the Dark Lord as he just might take that Spork and try to hit me with it. Ow ow ow Don't hit me Dark Lord, I promise to try and make good guesses.
> So I am calling @Cathie G Dark Lords given mission to use some obscure English elliptical construction in her posts. Oh wait I googled Sitting Duck and he told me that it is an idiom. So I am calling her mission to be the use of Idioms in her posts. Huh that HAS to be it.


You can sure tell what most people here don't do much of. I think I was set up. Even I had to go online for my "mission".?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And @ Cathie G
> Here is your next dose of a puppy. ?
> I love St'Bernards but my place is not big enough for one. But they are just so cuddly.


That's a cutie with that ornery little quizacle look on his face. Too big for me to.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> WHAT!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,,, (and it echo's down the passages and around the corners.....NOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> View attachment 306344


Wow my kids used to try that on me until I joined them. Then I'd see them trying to hide their smirk.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I don’t really have enough answers to share a truthful story... we don’t think that she was intentionally shot but I do think that her group is trying to cover up what the boy was really doing when the gun discharged. She was shot with an Ak47... I have people coming out of the wood works to offering to help so I’m grateful. Just one minute to the next right now.


That is awful. If there were others there. Someone will spill the beans. 
Rose and I will keep you and yours in our prayers. 
You have always reached out to me if I needed to talk.
I am returning the offer. 
Stay strong!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> We worked on a very simple wee tea light over the last few hot humid wet days.
> Spalted Maple with a dab of gunstock stain. Bees wax finish.
> 
> A light lit for @EllieMay & Family & especially her daughter.
> 
> View attachment 306307


That is so beautiful and thoughtful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I didn't sleep well last night.
> So feeling a tad knackered.
> They say you should count sheep.
> Well, I don't have any so that was not a lot of help.


Sorry for not sleeping well. I do like the feeling a tad knackered. I will have to add that to my list.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Talking of which, the new piece, " The Tort Who Walked by Herself' is entering the section of confrontation between wifey (played by wifey) and the Tort (played by Tidgy).
> See https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-by-tidgys-dad.184935/
> If you wish to be a critic, you are most welcome, but please post any comments here : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
> so that the story flows uninterrupted.


Wifey has beautiful skin. That latest picture of her shows her beauty.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Dear EllieMay,
> After reading this post from you, the words that I am saying out loud right now are very inappropriate for this forum. An Ak47 is absurd to be on the streets or in kids hands. I am still praying and hoping all the best for you and family. I know you will pull through.. I can’t get you out of my mind.
> Please feel free to vent or scream on here .
> We are all here to help you along any way we can. We feel helpless. ?
> If it would make you feel any better ya can kick the one legged man on here?
> he needs a good kick in the pants lately....
> Just sayin’.
> ?


I hope that one legged man isn't me!?
But @EllieMay if it will help you smile and chuckle. Just let me know I will be there. Hell I will let your whole family kick me to see some laughter. ????


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> What’s with all the ducks?


It's a long story about ducks. I just think they're nuts. They just take off and desert you even if you are their mom. A mascovy I fed and took care of hated me and gave me a black eye. I even told my son that loves animals don't have ducks cause They're Nuts! Well... he got himself some ducks and sure enough mommy dearest was right. He had to go ice skating across his frozen pond to save his last poor cold duck so it wouldn't freeze to death.?? That crazy bird was just sitting on ice waiting for the pond to thaw.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You can sure tell what most people here don't do much of. I think I was set up. Even I had to go online for my "mission".?


Ummm I think I got -10. So google was wrong. ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope that one legged man isn't me!?
> But @EllieMay if it will help you smile and chuckle. Just let me know I will be there. Hell I will let your whole family kick me to see some laughter. ????


You are so sweet Opo.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ummm I think I got -10. So google was wrong. ?


Yea it looks like x2 and here you're sending me all this puppy love. ? I should feel guilty ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's a long story about ducks. I just think they're nuts. They just take off and desert you even if you are their mom. A mascovy I fed and took care of hated me and gave me a black eye. I even told my son that loves animals don't have ducks cause They're Nuts! Well... he got himself some ducks and sure enough mommy dearest was right. He had to go ice skating across his frozen pond to save his last poor cold duck so it wouldn't freeze to death.?? That crazy bird was just sitting on ice waiting for the pond to thaw.


That Duck is bonkers!! Did any of you tell the Duck it was bonkers. Have I said that the Duck is Bonkers yet well if not then someone should tell you that Duck is bonkers. Or was it a Goose?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea it looks like x2 and here you're sending me all this puppy love. ? I should feel guilty ?


Oh absolutely. I know what will make you feel better. Tell me your mission!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That Duck is bonkers!! Did any of you tell the Duck it was bonkers. Have I said that the Duck is Bonkers yet well if not then someone should tell you that Duck is bonkers. Or was it a Goose?


Yep it was a cold duck on ice. Crazy critters.?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Since Adam was sharing how he looks I thought I would share with you all how I look.
> 
> View attachment 306349


“Oh be still, my heart ! “


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It might not be available in SA. They send you a gizmo to wear around your neck and if you're in trouble you push the button on the gizmo and they send help. Doesn't need charging


We have such things here in the UK. My Mum has one


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I don’t really have enough answers to share a truthful story... we don’t think that she was intentionally shot but I do think that her group is trying to cover up what the boy was really doing when the gun discharged. She was shot with an Ak47... I have people coming out of the wood works to offering to help so I’m grateful. Just one minute to the next right now.


I know I am a Brit, but I really cannot see why an AK47 is needed anywhere except for military use.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I am so angry.. this was so senseless.. I am so lost... I don’t even know where to start except that I can’t let myself go down that road... yet..
> 
> I am so mad because senseless violence has changed my daughters life forever.. yet I’d really like to commit some senseless violence right now.. doesn’t make much sense does it
> View attachment 306330


Oh yes it does make sense. I am right behind you... 

Electronic hugs don’t seem enough


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope that one legged man isn't me!?
> But @EllieMay if it will help you smile and chuckle. Just let me know I will be there. Hell I will let your whole family kick me to see some laughter. ????


Now that is true sacrifice... I tell you what, I will aim for the leg that you don’t have.... that way when I bust my ***, we can laugh together! You all are great ?


----------



## JoesMum

KarenSoCal said:


> Who are Willy and Nilly? How have I never heard of, let alone met, these 2 supposed residents of the CDR? Are they friendly?


Chilly and Willy are penguins that run a bar somewhere in the gloom. It’s very nice when the pirate and leprechaun aren’t getting drunk, I guess they too are mourning Sabine who was particularly fond of them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I know I am a Brit, but I really cannot see why an AK47 is needed anywhere except for military use.


I agree but then I don't like guns so cannot comment because it just might be my bias coming out.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I know I am a Brit, but I really cannot see why an AK47 is needed anywhere except for military use.



Me either! The boy called it his pig rifle ?. They are pretty common here for lots of people that hog hunt to get rid of the overpopulation issues..I consider them assault rifles... Either way, he wasn’t hunting and had no business having it in the vehicle with my daughter. I believe in giving credit where it’s due and my daughter had no business being out at that time of night and she was not where she was supposed to be... it’s going to be a hard lesson learned for her...even though, she s just a normal teenager who went to a party or have fun.... things went bad between some boys and she got shot while one was trying to pull that gun.. it was tucked in between the seat where she was sitting and when he pulled it out, he shot her. She’s trying to protect him because he was her friend and shot her by accident, but the fact is, he was drunk and was fixing to shoot somebody else on purpose.. SO HE NEEDS TO PAY. TO UNDERSTAND HE WAS WRONG... I heard no remorse in his voice when he tried to explain the accident... only fear that the other truth would come out. They tried to say that he was putting the gun in the back seat and it went off on its own. .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I heard that Labs are where all the good doctors sleep. ?


Ha de ha!  
Yes, well it gets unbearably hot up there in the summer. I love the heat, but it's just ridiculous up there. 
Moroccans sleep upstairs in the winter and downstairs in the summer.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Wifey has beautiful skin. That latest picture of her shows her beauty.


Not bad for nearly 70! 
Bless her cotton frogs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Chilly and Willy are penguins that run a bar somewhere in the gloom. It’s very nice when the pirate and leprechaun aren’t getting drunk, I guess they too are mourning Sabine who was particularly fond of them.


I miss Sabine.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss Sabine.


Me too. She always made me smile. I think of her love for her animals often and smile still. That’s my way of keeping her going.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss Sabine.


We all do ... hugs all round


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Me either! The boy called it his pig rifle ?. They are pretty common here for lots of people that hog hunt to get rid of the overpopulation issues..I consider them assault rifles... Either way, he wasn’t hunting and had no business having it in the vehicle with my daughter. I believe in giving credit where it’s due and my daughter had no business being out at that time of night and she was not where she was supposed to be... it’s going to be a hard lesson learned for her...even though, she s just a normal teenager who went to a party or have fun.... things went bad between some boys and she got shot while one was trying to pull that gun.. it was tucked in between the seat where she was sitting and when he pulled it out, he shot her. She’s trying to protect him because he was her friend and shot her by accident, but the fact is, he was drunk and was fixing to shoot somebody else on purpose.. SO HE NEEDS TO PAY. TO UNDERSTAND HE WAS WRONG... I heard no remorse in his voice when he tried to explain the accident... only fear that the other truth would come out. They tried to say that he was putting the gun in the back seat and it went off on its own. .


I 200% agree with you, he does need to learn. You’d think he’d be at least sorry.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Me either! The boy called it his pig rifle ?. They are pretty common here for lots of people that hog hunt to get rid of the overpopulation issues..I consider them assault rifles... Either way, he wasn’t hunting and had no business having it in the vehicle with my daughter. I believe in giving credit where it’s due and my daughter had no business being out at that time of night and she was not where she was supposed to be... it’s going to be a hard lesson learned for her...even though, she s just a normal teenager who went to a party or have fun.... things went bad between some boys and she got shot while one was trying to pull that gun.. it was tucked in between the seat where she was sitting and when he pulled it out, he shot her. She’s trying to protect him because he was her friend and shot her by accident, but the fact is, he was drunk and was fixing to shoot somebody else on purpose.. SO HE NEEDS TO PAY. TO UNDERSTAND HE WAS WRONG... I heard no remorse in his voice when he tried to explain the accident... only fear that the other truth would come out. They tried to say that he was putting the gun in the back seat and it went off on its own. .


I assume the police are involved... 

If anyone got shot in the UK, including by the police, it would be all over the news here. If you aren’t out shooting pigs, why have you got your pig gun with you and why is it loaded?

I can see people (especially young men) wanting the biggest and the best in the same way they want to own the fastest car. They have absolutely no idea what a danger they are to others with such things 

We Brits may not understand gun law elsewhere, but we understand testosterone fuelled youths


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not bad for nearly 70!
> Bless her cotton frogs.


She is nearly 70 ? Wow I want to look like that at nearly 70.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m figuring a few might be interested in this, but mostly @Tidgy's Dad . Hope it attached & u can view the document.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I assume the police are involved...
> 
> If anyone got shot in the UK, including by the police, it would be all over the news here. If you aren’t out shooting pigs, why have you got your pig gun with you and why is it loaded?
> 
> I can see people (especially young men) wanting the biggest and the best in the same way they want to own the fastest car. They have absolutely no idea what a danger they are to others with such things
> 
> We Brits may not understand gun law elsewhere, but we understand testosterone fuelled youths


The police are definitely involved.. they are asking a lot of questions. I am so Frustrated ....I understand that it was a horrible accident that my daughter got shot but I can’t even make my daughter understand that it’s not ok he was pulling a gun for someone else... that he even had a gun...that he was drunk and had a gun... the list in my mind is just endless! When I was a growing up, if men fought they used their fists...and that was just that. So I have to get off of this subject or I’m just going to drive myself nuts...


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> The police are definitely involved.. they are asking a lot of questions. I am so Frustrated ....I understand that it was a horrible accident that my daughter got shot but I can’t even make my daughter understand that it’s not ok he was pulling a gun for someone else... that he even had a gun...that he was drunk and had a gun... the list in my mind is just endless! When I was a growing up, if men fought they used their fists...and that was just that. So I have to get off of this subject or I’m just going to drive myself nuts...


You are far stronger than most just to have children! Let alone the daily ansgt of raising them. Please remind your daughter what the true meaning of friend is --- someone that helps not hurts you kids now adays don't understand what true firends are and bad apples sneak in. Being honest is not a bad thing and people should own up to their actions. Sorry putting the soap box away. Be Strong if only for yourself!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m figuring a few might be interested in this, but mostly @Tidgy's Dad . Hope it attached & u can view the document.



Wow... cool finds... I really liked the minute crab but the ice cube takes the cake;-)


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope that one legged man isn't me!?
> But @EllieMay if it will help you smile and chuckle. Just let me know I will be there. Hell I will let your whole family kick me to see some laughter. ????


It's been a long time since he was mentioned, but seem like it was a one legged pirate. I don't remember his story though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yep it was a cold duck on ice. Crazy critters.?


I call Cathie's mission to make allusions to booze or drinking. @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I miss Sabine.


Me too.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I call Cathie's mission to make allusions to booze or drinking. @Tidgy's Dad


Caught like a rat in a trap?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Me too. She always made me smile. I think of her love for her animals often and smile still. That’s my way of keeping her going.


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I call Cathie's mission to make allusions to booze or drinking. @Tidgy's Dad


But I promise it was a true story.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Me either! The boy called it his pig rifle ?. They are pretty common here for lots of people that hog hunt to get rid of the overpopulation issues..I consider them assault rifles... Either way, he wasn’t hunting and had no business having it in the vehicle with my daughter. I believe in giving credit where it’s due and my daughter had no business being out at that time of night and she was not where she was supposed to be... it’s going to be a hard lesson learned for her...even though, she s just a normal teenager who went to a party or have fun.... things went bad between some boys and she got shot while one was trying to pull that gun.. it was tucked in between the seat where she was sitting and when he pulled it out, he shot her. She’s trying to protect him because he was her friend and shot her by accident, but the fact is, he was drunk and was fixing to shoot somebody else on purpose.. SO HE NEEDS TO PAY. TO UNDERSTAND HE WAS WRONG... I heard no remorse in his voice when he tried to explain the accident... only fear that the other truth would come out. They tried to say that he was putting the gun in the back seat and it went off on its own. .


I wouldn't be surprised if that story changes a couple more times. I get the feeling there's still more truth to be told. Be careful.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Me either! The boy called it his pig rifle ?. They are pretty common here for lots of people that hog hunt to get rid of the overpopulation issues..I consider them assault rifles... Either way, he wasn’t hunting and had no business having it in the vehicle with my daughter. I believe in giving credit where it’s due and my daughter had no business being out at that time of night and she was not where she was supposed to be... it’s going to be a hard lesson learned for her...even though, she s just a normal teenager who went to a party or have fun.... things went bad between some boys and she got shot while one was trying to pull that gun.. it was tucked in between the seat where she was sitting and when he pulled it out, he shot her. She’s trying to protect him because he was her friend and shot her by accident, but the fact is, he was drunk and was fixing to shoot somebody else on purpose.. SO HE NEEDS TO PAY. TO UNDERSTAND HE WAS WRONG... I heard no remorse in his voice when he tried to explain the accident... only fear that the other truth would come out. They tried to say that he was putting the gun in the back seat and it went off on its own. .


Looks like the truth is coming out at least. Can you imagine what the police think about a gun like that accidentally discharging? Those kids don't know what they're up against. I was so glad to see she was able to move a finger. That's such a good thing. It looks like her team of doctors have real hope also. They keep fighting for her.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m figuring a few might be interested in this, but mostly @Tidgy's Dad . Hope it attached & u can view the document.


It did.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Hugs for @EllieMay and her family! ?????


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Chilly and Willy are penguins that run a bar somewhere in the gloom. It’s very nice when the pirate and leprechaun aren’t getting drunk, I guess they too are mourning Sabine who was particularly fond of them.


Chilly used to be called Silly. I guess someone told him, so he changed his name. Or was it her? I miss Bee (


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Me either! The boy called it his pig rifle ?. They are pretty common here for lots of people that hog hunt to get rid of the overpopulation issues..I consider them assault rifles... Either way, he wasn’t hunting and had no business having it in the vehicle with my daughter. I believe in giving credit where it’s due and my daughter had no business being out at that time of night and she was not where she was supposed to be... it’s going to be a hard lesson learned for her...even though, she s just a normal teenager who went to a party or have fun.... things went bad between some boys and she got shot while one was trying to pull that gun.. it was tucked in between the seat where she was sitting and when he pulled it out, he shot her. She’s trying to protect him because he was her friend and shot her by accident, but the fact is, he was drunk and was fixing to shoot somebody else on purpose.. SO HE NEEDS TO PAY. TO UNDERSTAND HE WAS WRONG... I heard no remorse in his voice when he tried to explain the accident... only fear that the other truth would come out. They tried to say that he was putting the gun in the back seat and it went off on its own. .


Preferred weapon of terrorists in southern Turkey. ? How horrible. Thank goodness it was “just” her shoulder. A huge virtual hug, Heather. You have a beautiful, strong girl.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I know I am a Brit, but I really cannot see why an AK47 is needed anywhere except for military use.


Yea why? Just be a good shot and take the meat home. Don't blow it apart. Pig hunting doesn't seem to be a good excuse for an assassin weapon carried around.


----------



## Cathie G

I think I'll just share a painting by Joe that I've kept for several years. It was hilariously funny when I finally related to it during my first year with Arrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> She is nearly 70 ? Wow I want to look like that at nearly 70.


Well, she's 68 and a half. 
It can actually be a bit of a problem sometimes. 
People doubt the age on her passport, men chat her up (which she loves) and people think she's much younger, including me, and forget she's not quite as active and fit as she was, and a little more fragile. She doesn't get treated with the same respect that obviously old people sometimes do. 
And I look older than her, though I'm thirteen years younger.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m figuring a few might be interested in this, but mostly @Tidgy's Dad . Hope it attached & u can view the document.


Yes, it worked.
Interesting, thank you.  
I have a few fossils from the Chesapeake Bay, myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's been a long time since he was mentioned, but seem like it was a one legged pirate. I don't remember his story though.


He's got lots of stories. 
Most of them are fabrications. 
Which ones are true, it's impossible to tell.............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I call Cathie's mission to make allusions to booze or drinking. @Tidgy's Dad


Correct. 
+1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Cathie @Cathie G. 
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> It's a long story about ducks. I just think they're nuts.



That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!

Here's the story of my ducks.

Three different years, I raised a pair of ducklings when I was a kid. I was mama, and they would follow me everywhere. I built a chicken wire cage outside for them to sleep in. The cage had an old door laid on top to keep them in. Every evening my mom would stand on the back porch and watch and laugh hysterically as I would catch a duck, put it in the cage, catch the second one, and the first would escape while I'm getting the second one in...this was a nightly ritual for several weeks.

Each year, the pair would mature into adults and be extremely loyal to each other. My family has a summer place on the water in MD, and we would take the ducks there and set them free...time after time after time...they wouldn't go! They would follow me back to the house. Eventually they got the message and stayed on the water, but if I saw them and called, they would come running even two or three years later.

One time I spotted one swimming in circles. The wild ducks were picking on it, and its healthy brother was defending it.

I rowed my little boat to the bird, and he had gotten his leg caught in a muskrat trap that idiots would set along the shore. The leg was horribly mangled. So I took him home and Healthy Brother followed us, quacking all the way.

My parents, bless them, were sympathetic to my wailing and we took Broken Leg to the vet. Healthy Brother went too, since he jumped in the car. I carried Broken Leg in to the exam room, and Healthy Brother made circles on the floor under the exam table, quacking at the top of his lungs the entire time. It was actually embarrassing the racket he made.

The infection in the leg was awful. When "put to sleep" was mentioned, I went berserk, screaming and wailing. Remember, I was around 8 or 9.

So the vet said he would try to save him. We left Broken Leg, and dragged Healthy Brother home. No one slept that night.

Next day we go back to the vet. He had washed out Broken Leg's leg, set the bone, and put a cast on.

We took both ducks home, and every weekend we would bring them back to the summer place, where my job was to prevent Broken Leg from going into the water. I was kept running.

Eight weeks later my dad and I removed the cast...the leg had a big knot at the break site, but the duck was healthy and the leg was great. Then I had to get them to leave me again.

Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> +1.


Yippee!!! Carol had to go to bed in order for me to get one!!! Yippee!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> +1.


I had absolutely no idea about Cathie’s mission, glad someone finally caught her. ? (Sorry Cathie ?)


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!
> 
> Here's the story of my ducks.
> 
> Three different years, I raised a pair of ducklings when I was a kid. I was mama, and they would follow me everywhere. I built a chicken wire cage outside for them to sleep in. The cage had an old door laid on top to keep them in. Every evening my mom would stand on the back porch and watch and laugh hysterically as I would catch a duck, put it in the cage, catch the second one, and the first would escape while I'm getting the second one in...this was a nightly ritual for several weeks.
> 
> Each year, the pair would mature into adults and be extremely loyal to each other. My family has a summer place on the water in MD, and we would take the ducks there and set them free...time after time after time...they wouldn't go! They would follow me back to the house. Eventually they got the message and stayed on the water, but if I saw them and called, they would come running even two or three years later.
> 
> One time I spotted one swimming in circles. The wild ducks were picking on it, and its healthy brother was defending it.
> 
> I rowed my little boat to the bird, and he had gotten his leg caught in a muskrat trap that idiots would set along the shore. The leg was horribly mangled. So I took him home and Healthy Brother followed us, quacking all the way.
> 
> My parents, bless them, were sympathetic to my wailing and we took Broken Leg to the vet. Healthy Brother went too, since he jumped in the car. I carried Broken Leg in to the exam room, and Healthy Brother made circles on the floor under the exam table, quacking at the top of his lungs the entire time. It was actually embarrassing the racket he made.
> 
> The infection in the leg was awful. When "put to sleep" was mentioned, I went berserk, screaming and wailing. Remember, I was around 8 or 9.
> 
> So the vet said he would try to save him. We left Broken Leg, and dragged Healthy Brother home. No one slept that night.
> 
> Next day we go back to the vet. He had washed out Broken Leg's leg, set the bone, and put a cast on.
> 
> We took both ducks home, and every weekend we would bring them back to the summer place, where my job was to prevent Broken Leg from going into the water. I was kept running.
> 
> Eight weeks later my dad and I removed the cast...the leg had a big knot at the break site, but the duck was healthy and the leg was great. Then I had to get them to leave me again.
> 
> Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.


I love stories like this!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it worked.
> Interesting, thank you.
> I have a few fossils from the Chesapeake Bay, myself.



Paddled about these today. My fossilologist friend says these are all fossilized from the Choptank formation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!
> 
> Here's the story of my ducks.
> 
> Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.


What a lovely story!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

KarenSoCal said:


> That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!
> 
> Here's the story of my ducks.
> 
> Three different years, I raised a pair of ducklings when I was a kid. I was mama, and they would follow me everywhere. I built a chicken wire cage outside for them to sleep in. The cage had an old door laid on top to keep them in. Every evening my mom would stand on the back porch and watch and laugh hysterically as I would catch a duck, put it in the cage, catch the second one, and the first would escape while I'm getting the second one in...this was a nightly ritual for several weeks.
> 
> Each year, the pair would mature into adults and be extremely loyal to each other. My family has a summer place on the water in MD, and we would take the ducks there and set them free...time after time after time...they wouldn't go! They would follow me back to the house. Eventually they got the message and stayed on the water, but if I saw them and called, they would come running even two or three years later.
> 
> One time I spotted one swimming in circles. The wild ducks were picking on it, and its healthy brother was defending it.
> 
> I rowed my little boat to the bird, and he had gotten his leg caught in a muskrat trap that idiots would set along the shore. The leg was horribly mangled. So I took him home and Healthy Brother followed us, quacking all the way.
> 
> My parents, bless them, were sympathetic to my wailing and we took Broken Leg to the vet. Healthy Brother went too, since he jumped in the car. I carried Broken Leg in to the exam room, and Healthy Brother made circles on the floor under the exam table, quacking at the top of his lungs the entire time. It was actually embarrassing the racket he made.
> 
> The infection in the leg was awful. When "put to sleep" was mentioned, I went berserk, screaming and wailing. Remember, I was around 8 or 9.
> 
> So the vet said he would try to save him. We left Broken Leg, and dragged Healthy Brother home. No one slept that night.
> 
> Next day we go back to the vet. He had washed out Broken Leg's leg, set the bone, and put a cast on.
> 
> We took both ducks home, and every weekend we would bring them back to the summer place, where my job was to prevent Broken Leg from going into the water. I was kept running.
> 
> Eight weeks later my dad and I removed the cast...the leg had a big knot at the break site, but the duck was healthy and the leg was great. Then I had to get them to leave me again.
> 
> Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.


That’s so sweet and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Paddled about these today. My fossilologist friend says these are all fossilized from the Choptank formation.
> 
> View attachment 306394
> View attachment 306395
> View attachment 306396


Yes, it's just above the Calvert Formation, part of the Chesapeake Group. Miocene age. 
Lots and lots of shells plus some shark's teeth, i should think.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, she's 68 and a half.
> It can actually be a bit of a problem sometimes.
> People doubt the age on her passport, men chat her up (which she loves) and people think she's much younger, including me, and forget she's not quite as active and fit as she was, and a little more fragile. She doesn't get treated with the same respect that obviously old people sometimes do.
> And I look older than her, though I'm thirteen years younger.


I think that is awesome!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, she's 68 and a half.
> It can actually be a bit of a problem sometimes.
> People doubt the age on her passport, men chat her up (which she loves) and people think she's much younger, including me, and forget she's not quite as active and fit as she was, and a little more fragile. She doesn't get treated with the same respect that obviously old people sometimes do.
> And I look older than her, though I'm thirteen years younger.


She's very well preserved.


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!
> 
> Here's the story of my ducks.
> 
> Three different years, I raised a pair of ducklings when I was a kid. I was mama, and they would follow me everywhere. I built a chicken wire cage outside for them to sleep in. The cage had an old door laid on top to keep them in. Every evening my mom would stand on the back porch and watch and laugh hysterically as I would catch a duck, put it in the cage, catch the second one, and the first would escape while I'm getting the second one in...this was a nightly ritual for several weeks.
> 
> Each year, the pair would mature into adults and be extremely loyal to each other. My family has a summer place on the water in MD, and we would take the ducks there and set them free...time after time after time...they wouldn't go! They would follow me back to the house. Eventually they got the message and stayed on the water, but if I saw them and called, they would come running even two or three years later.
> 
> One time I spotted one swimming in circles. The wild ducks were picking on it, and its healthy brother was defending it.
> 
> I rowed my little boat to the bird, and he had gotten his leg caught in a muskrat trap that idiots would set along the shore. The leg was horribly mangled. So I took him home and Healthy Brother followed us, quacking all the way.
> 
> My parents, bless them, were sympathetic to my wailing and we took Broken Leg to the vet. Healthy Brother went too, since he jumped in the car. I carried Broken Leg in to the exam room, and Healthy Brother made circles on the floor under the exam table, quacking at the top of his lungs the entire time. It was actually embarrassing the racket he made.
> 
> The infection in the leg was awful. When "put to sleep" was mentioned, I went berserk, screaming and wailing. Remember, I was around 8 or 9.
> 
> So the vet said he would try to save him. We left Broken Leg, and dragged Healthy Brother home. No one slept that night.
> 
> Next day we go back to the vet. He had washed out Broken Leg's leg, set the bone, and put a cast on.
> 
> We took both ducks home, and every weekend we would bring them back to the summer place, where my job was to prevent Broken Leg from going into the water. I was kept running.
> 
> Eight weeks later my dad and I removed the cast...the leg had a big knot at the break site, but the duck was healthy and the leg was great. Then I had to get them to leave me again.
> 
> Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.



That’s one of the coolest stories I’ve read in a while 
Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> She's very well preserved.


I have told her that I want her eyes pickled in a jar if she should snuff before i do.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Oh the horror. Everybody is trying to trick me. ??



I was not.... I really wanted you to guess my mission. Now I will have to figure out a way to give you new clues and have you guess it for sure this time! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well I redid my pond and I it is mostly working. There is still a leak somewhere on the upper part of the walls. So i will be giving it another coat of the liquid vinyl paint. Do you think I could put a Beta fish in it? Or would that be too cold and big for one? I used rain water to fill it up.
> 
> View attachment 306336


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well I redid my pond and I it is mostly working. There is still a leak somewhere on the upper part of the walls. So i will be giving it another coat of the liquid vinyl paint. Do you think I could put a Beta fish in it? Or would that be too cold and big for one? I used rain water to fill it up.
> 
> View attachment 306336



Ooohhhhh!!!! I love your pond!!! That is beautiful! I wish I was talented..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Goose?
> Are we playing duck, duck, goose around here? Somebody corral the hedgehogs...



maybe??..... or.....
Maybe that is her given mission? 
she posts all of the ducks until one of us post a goose? Is that it? Yes I am asking dark lord? Are we to play duck duck goose with Her???????
Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! ?
(Sorry, this stupid iPhone does not have a duck!) can you believe it???? No duck emoji??? Dinasours-a baboon-a squirrel-
-a Unicorn!!!!.... but no ducks????
What kinda phone is this????
Everybody knows ?!!!
Oh.... wait.... I couldn’t find that s**t before!!
It was not with all the other animals!!!!
Inconceivable!!!!!!!!! Dam!!!!!!! ?! 
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Yes it is a rather depressing story but he writes it so well and when I read it which was about 28 years ago? it certainly made technology very scary. And here is the scary thing it is probably already happening to us and we don't even know it. As it is being done subtly. Like how Chefdenoel is going to tell me her mission. Hint hint. See very subtle.



???.....very sneaky you!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Yes it is a rather depressing story but he writes it so well and when I read it which was about 28 years ago? it certainly made technology very scary. And here is the scary thing it is probably already happening to us and we don't even know it. As it is being done subtly. Like how Chefdenoel is going to tell me her mission. Hint hint. See very subtle.




I mean.... wha?.....who me??? Uhhh..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I hope that one legged man isn't me!?
> But @EllieMay if it will help you smile and chuckle. Just let me know I will be there. Hell I will let your whole family kick me to see some laughter. ????



Oh my gosh NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!
I would NEVER have said that about you Opo. I am a cdr “friend” I hope? 
what I meant to say was the “one legged pirate ?‍!!!!! But forgot he was called pirate so I just said man... omg...(chuckle) .... you are crazy! But I love you anyway and hope all is well with you and your family. 
EllieMay-I did NOT mean Opo!!! ??
Yikes!! .... but that is kinda funny.. ?
I hope YOU laughed ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!
> 
> Here's the story of my ducks.
> 
> Three different years, I raised a pair of ducklings when I was a kid. I was mama, and they would follow me everywhere. I built a chicken wire cage outside for them to sleep in. The cage had an old door laid on top to keep them in. Every evening my mom would stand on the back porch and watch and laugh hysterically as I would catch a duck, put it in the cage, catch the second one, and the first would escape while I'm getting the second one in...this was a nightly ritual for several weeks.
> 
> Each year, the pair would mature into adults and be extremely loyal to each other. My family has a summer place on the water in MD, and we would take the ducks there and set them free...time after time after time...they wouldn't go! They would follow me back to the house. Eventually they got the message and stayed on the water, but if I saw them and called, they would come running even two or three years later.
> 
> One time I spotted one swimming in circles. The wild ducks were picking on it, and its healthy brother was defending it.
> 
> I rowed my little boat to the bird, and he had gotten his leg caught in a muskrat trap that idiots would set along the shore. The leg was horribly mangled. So I took him home and Healthy Brother followed us, quacking all the way.
> 
> My parents, bless them, were sympathetic to my wailing and we took Broken Leg to the vet. Healthy Brother went too, since he jumped in the car. I carried Broken Leg in to the exam room, and Healthy Brother made circles on the floor under the exam table, quacking at the top of his lungs the entire time. It was actually embarrassing the racket he made.
> 
> The infection in the leg was awful. When "put to sleep" was mentioned, I went berserk, screaming and wailing. Remember, I was around 8 or 9.
> 
> So the vet said he would try to save him. We left Broken Leg, and dragged Healthy Brother home. No one slept that night.
> 
> Next day we go back to the vet. He had washed out Broken Leg's leg, set the bone, and put a cast on.
> 
> We took both ducks home, and every weekend we would bring them back to the summer place, where my job was to prevent Broken Leg from going into the water. I was kept running.
> 
> Eight weeks later my dad and I removed the cast...the leg had a big knot at the break site, but the duck was healthy and the leg was great. Then I had to get them to leave me again.
> 
> Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.



what a wonderful story. I could have kept reading though....?


----------



## Amron

Yvonne G said:


> I had finished my 15 laps around the pasture and was walking towards the gate. There's a BIG eucalyptus branch on the ground in front of the gate and I didn't lift my leg up high enough as I stepped over it. I went down like a ton of bricks. . . slapping my left arm over a smaller branch, fracturing a small bone near my wrist, tapping my head and the brunt of my weight came down on my right knee, fracturing the knee cap. O I'm wearing a hard cast on my left arm and a stiff brace on my right leg. I see a regular orthopedist Thurs. I'm no longer in pain, just terribly bored, because I can't get around. I'm stuck in my chair!


So pleased you are in the road to recovery, all these lovely people here have done some prayers for you. Stay strong and do as your told so you can r cover well xx


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> I would like to see a pic of your piggy’s please


I will get some today, I am rubbish at food being photos in my phone so when I get back from work I will try. So sorry to hear your news of Jessica, how awful, you must be besides yourself. Glad the surgery has gone well, hoping she can make a full recovery. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts. Take care and stay strong.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my gosh NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!
> I would NEVER have said that about you Opo. I am a cdr “friend” I hope?
> what I meant to say was the “one legged pirate ?‍!!!!! But forgot he was called pirate so I just said man... omg...(chuckle) .... you are crazy! But I love you anyway and hope all is well with you and your family.
> EllieMay-I did NOT mean Opo!!! ??
> Yikes!! .... but that is kinda funny.. ?
> I hope YOU laughed ?


No worries, I knew who you were talking about. ?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Good night, Carol! I'm having 2 MRI's tomorrow, so have to get up and out. Sleep well!?


How did the MRI's go Karen? Everything okay with you? Sorry to be nosy.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it Chilly and Willy? Either way, they'd be so cute doing their little penguin walk around the circle!


I always thought it was Willy and Nilly. I will demonstrate it in a sentence: "You cannot just change names willy nilly whenever you want to!!"


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> You can sure tell what most people here don't do much of. I think I was set up. Even I had to go online for my "mission".?


It's that damn Duck, it keeps on distracting me and throwing me off guessing what your mission is.



I think that I need to look for a really good duck lórange recipe. Mark, do you know any good ones? maybe even a crispy duck recipe?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yep it was a cold duck on ice. Crazy critters.?


I changed my emoji to laughing as I just got it. Cold Duck - champagne or something like that right?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wow... cool finds... I really liked the minute crab but the ice cube takes the cake;-)


Huh, I did not see any of that when I opened it. But then I cannot enlarge the pictures on my phone for the TFO, for some reason when I try they go so big I cannot see it properly. So if I want to see the picture then I need to leave it as it is.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's been a long time since he was mentioned, but seem like it was a one legged pirate. I don't remember his story though.


Oh Dark Lord, please remind us of the one legged Pirates story again?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Caught like a rat in a trap?


Whaaaaaaaat. No ways!!! It cannot be that. Sheesh if it is that then I am kicking myself!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well I redid my pond and I it is mostly working. There is still a leak somewhere on the upper part of the walls. So i will be giving it another coat of the liquid vinyl paint. Do you think I could put a Beta fish in it? Or would that be too cold and big for one? I used rain water to fill it up.
> 
> View attachment 306336



Hey, your little pond really turned into a great wet n wild water garden. Love all the variety of plants, Peace Lily, Calla Lillies, Arrow Plant, staghorn fern, tons of ivy n ferns. You could always add a few Gold Fish - i think the area is too big for a Betta. Nice work!


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Chilly used to be called Silly. I guess someone told him, so he changed his name. Or was it her? I miss Bee (


Whaaaaattt? This is ridiculous, names changing just willy nilly like that all the time. I miss Bee as well. In fact please don't cry but I think it is time to visit old friends:


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, she's 68 and a half.
> It can actually be a bit of a problem sometimes.
> People doubt the age on her passport, men chat her up (which she loves) and people think she's much younger, including me, and forget she's not quite as active and fit as she was, and a little more fragile. She doesn't get treated with the same respect that obviously old people sometimes do.
> And I look older than her, though I'm thirteen years younger.


mmmm, I can see why that could be a problem. Maybe when she goes out, she should use a cane or wear one of those medical boots for a sprained ankle, then they will treat very differently. But if I look as good as her when I am her age I will be a very happy lady.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's got lots of stories.
> Most of them are fabrications.
> Which ones are true, it's impossible to tell.............


Just tell us one. Just one of them will do. Like the Leprechaun's one had become that he steals money and leaves horses with no names to roam the desert with Opo on tow.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> +1.


hmmmfffff. Now I am so upset. That seriously crappy duck just tricked me all the time. I mean I even referred to it just now for heaven's sake. Really!!!! Stupid duck.




@Cathie G I see what you mean about ungrateful ducks. Stupid stupid thing. ARRRGGGHHH.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> hmmmfffff. Now I am so upset. That seriously crappy duck just tricked me all the time. I mean I even referred to it just now for heaven's sake. Really!!!! Stupid duck.
> 
> View attachment 306435
> 
> 
> @Cathie G I see what you mean about ungrateful ducks. Stupid stupid thing. ARRRGGGHHH.


Damn it!!! I am saying it again. Duck IT!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I always thought it was Willy and Nilly. I will demonstrate it in a sentence: "You cannot just change names willy nilly whenever you want to!!"


As is well known, penguins change the first sound of their names every six months.
So, originally it was Silly and Willy, but Nilly, Chilly, Billy, Dilly, etc. are all probably correct at times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh Dark Lord, please remind us of the one legged Pirates story again?


His leg was bitten off by a Killer Spindly Fish near the Cape Of No Hope. 
His doctor recommended rum to relieve the pain and he became addicted. 
Before that he'd only drunk Tizer.
He woke up one morning in the Cold Dark Room, with no idea of how he'd got here. 
Even more mysterious, was that the kitchen serving hatch and surrounds from his ship, "The Dead Duck" were with him. 
It was enough to make the bar, but nothing left over for furniture. 
I met him on my first entrance to the Cold Dark Room and he became the doorman, then barman and sometimes waiter.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Cathie @Cathie G.
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 306393


Well done @Cathie G you played a very good game. And well done @Yvonne G you finally did what i could not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Whaaaaattt? This is ridiculous, names changing just willy nilly like that all the time. I miss Bee as well. In fact please don't cry but I think it is time to visit old friends:


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!
> 
> Here's the story of my ducks.
> 
> Three different years, I raised a pair of ducklings when I was a kid. I was mama, and they would follow me everywhere. I built a chicken wire cage outside for them to sleep in. The cage had an old door laid on top to keep them in. Every evening my mom would stand on the back porch and watch and laugh hysterically as I would catch a duck, put it in the cage, catch the second one, and the first would escape while I'm getting the second one in...this was a nightly ritual for several weeks.
> 
> Each year, the pair would mature into adults and be extremely loyal to each other. My family has a summer place on the water in MD, and we would take the ducks there and set them free...time after time after time...they wouldn't go! They would follow me back to the house. Eventually they got the message and stayed on the water, but if I saw them and called, they would come running even two or three years later.
> 
> One time I spotted one swimming in circles. The wild ducks were picking on it, and its healthy brother was defending it.
> 
> I rowed my little boat to the bird, and he had gotten his leg caught in a muskrat trap that idiots would set along the shore. The leg was horribly mangled. So I took him home and Healthy Brother followed us, quacking all the way.
> 
> My parents, bless them, were sympathetic to my wailing and we took Broken Leg to the vet. Healthy Brother went too, since he jumped in the car. I carried Broken Leg in to the exam room, and Healthy Brother made circles on the floor under the exam table, quacking at the top of his lungs the entire time. It was actually embarrassing the racket he made.
> 
> The infection in the leg was awful. When "put to sleep" was mentioned, I went berserk, screaming and wailing. Remember, I was around 8 or 9.
> 
> So the vet said he would try to save him. We left Broken Leg, and dragged Healthy Brother home. No one slept that night.
> 
> Next day we go back to the vet. He had washed out Broken Leg's leg, set the bone, and put a cast on.
> 
> We took both ducks home, and every weekend we would bring them back to the summer place, where my job was to prevent Broken Leg from going into the water. I was kept running.
> 
> Eight weeks later my dad and I removed the cast...the leg had a big knot at the break site, but the duck was healthy and the leg was great. Then I had to get them to leave me again.
> 
> Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.


Oh my word, I absolutely love this story. Okay I take it back. Not stupid Ducks ---- Welll yours weren't anyway. Cathie duck still is. HMPH!!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee!!! Carol had to go to bed in order for me to get one!!! Yippee!


I will give this one to you. But the next is mine. So @Chefdenoel10 and @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 you guys had better start playing again. The other agents seem to have left the house!! And @EllieMay's I am still trying to figure out. And @Cathie G well.....Hmph!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Paddled about these today. My fossilologist friend says these are all fossilized from the Choptank formation.
> 
> View attachment 306394
> View attachment 306395
> View attachment 306396


Yeah, I see that fish with the open mouth too. Did you see it? (laughing softly to see if I can trick him)


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's just above the Calvert Formation, part of the Chesapeake Group. Miocene age.
> Lots and lots of shells plus some shark's teeth, i should think.


Really so there are fish in there? Well I never!!! Who knew - Okay obviously not me!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have told her that I want her eyes pickled in a jar if she should snuff before i do.


I am not even going to go there!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was not.... I really wanted you to guess my mission. Now I will have to figure out a way to give you new clues and have you guess it for sure this time! ??


Yeah, That is right give bigger hints please!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ooohhhhh!!!! I love your pond!!! That is beautiful! I wish I was talented..?


Thank you very much. It wasn't talent, it was just hard work. ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe??..... or.....
> Maybe that is her given mission?
> she posts all of the ducks until one of us post a goose? Is that it? Yes I am asking dark lord? Are we to play duck duck goose with Her???????
> Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! ?
> (Sorry, this stupid iPhone does not have a duck!) can you believe it???? No duck emoji??? Dinasours-a baboon-a squirrel-
> -a Unicorn!!!!.... but no ducks????
> What kinda phone is this????
> Everybody knows ?!!!
> Oh.... wait.... I couldn’t find that s**t before!!
> It was not with all the other animals!!!!
> Inconceivable!!!!!!!!! Dam!!!!!!! ?!
> ?


hmmmmmmm, Is YOUR mission to post animal emoji's? I am so scared to call it because it is probably wrong. OR it is to lament about your iphone? I wonder which one it is?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ???.....very sneaky you!?


What me Sneaky??? Well I never, I would never.... Just never!!!!

Okay now that I have set your mind at ease....Just tell me your mission, skip right over the clues and go straight past go and tell it to me!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> What me Sneaky??? Well I never, I would never.... Just never!!!!
> 
> Okay now that I have set your mind at ease....Just tell me your mission, skip right over the clues and go straight past go and tell it to me!
> 
> View attachment 306440


You can even whisper it......


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I mean.... wha?.....who me??? Uhhh..?


HUHHHHH, is that your clearer hint? Is it Food, snails, worms, veggies What!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> HUHHHHH, is that your clearer hint? Is it Food, snails, worms, veggies What!!!!!!!





Chefdenoel10 said:


> what a wonderful story. I could have kept reading though....?


Yeah me too, Maybe even watched the video.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates.  
It's still Think Positive Week, and that's been going pretty well, I feel. 
I ate a lot of cheese yesterday.
Today is World Ozone Day! 
So let's all go out and make or buy some ozone!


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> So pleased you are in the road to recovery, all these lovely people here have done some prayers for you. Stay strong and do as your told so you can r cover well xx


mmmmm Another Agent has popped back in.........


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I changed my emoji to laughing as I just got it. Cold Duck - champagne or something like that right?
> 
> View attachment 306430


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey, your little pond really turned into a great wet n wild water garden. Love all the variety of plants, Peace Lily, Calla Lillies, Arrow Plant, staghorn fern, tons of ivy n ferns. You could always add a few Gold Fish - i think the area is too big for a Betta. Nice work!


Awee thank you Mark.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I always thought it was Willy and Nilly. I will demonstrate it in a sentence: "You cannot just change names willy nilly whenever you want to!!"


@Kristoff may well be right... Silly and Willy? I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> As is well known, penguins change the first sound of their names every six months.
> So, originally it was Silly and Willy, but Nilly, Chilly, Billy, Dilly, etc. are all probably correct at times.


They are like @Cathie G 's duck, just tricking you all the time. So we are now going with Willy and Chilly. Okay got it.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates.
> It's still Think Positive Week, and that's been going pretty well, I feel.
> I ate a lot of cheese yesterday.
> Today is World Ozone Day!
> So let's all go out and make or buy some ozone!


Did you eat any stinky cheese by any chance? Because if you did, I think I will give you a wide berth while you help make ozone or destroy it. Your choice of course!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Kristoff may well be right... Silly and Willy? I'm honestly not sure.


Apparently they change their names every six months or so. Go figure!


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe, that was a lot of catching up to do, and I still cannot get over how I missed Cathie's clues. Especially as I mentioned it, but did not link it to the mission. Sigh, so very disapointed in myself. I will never recover from this. Damn Duck!!! 

Soooooo How is everybody? (Says I in a very sweet and innocent voice.)


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> That’s it!!!! I’m moving in.... it’s perfect really.... the other side of the world, no freezing, .... the list is compiling as I ponder...?



Just don’t forget about the droughts and water restrictions and power outages.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Kristoff may well be right... Silly and Willy? I'm honestly not sure.



Nope. It’s for sure willy nilly.

➡➡ in a disorganized or unplanned manner; sloppily. whether one wishes to or not; willingly or unwillingly: He'll have to do it *willy*-*nilly*.

 https://www.grammarphobia.com/blog/2006/10/whats-the-origin-of-willy-nilly.html


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> No worries, I knew who you were talking about. ?



??? whhheeeew!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Just don’t forget about the droughts and water restrictions and power outages. ☹


You get used to them. Whahahaha. Besides wine by candle light or fire is great.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Thank you very much. It wasn't talent, it was just hard work. ? ?





CarolM said:


> I will give this one to you. But the next is mine. So @Chefdenoel10 and @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 you guys had better start playing again. The other agents seem to have left the house!! And @EllieMay's I am still trying to figure out. And @Cathie G well.....Hmph!!!


Of course! Anything less is just inconceivable... since I’m not home To take new pictures right now, I’m posting an older one. I’m missing my other babies too;-)... If we get Jess comfortable today, I’m going to let my husband come sit a few hours so I spend some time with them. I think I need to restore my placidity levels...



And about that pond, it’s phenomenal... !


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just don’t forget about the droughts and water restrictions and power outages.


Way to ruin a good dream Mark!!!! ( me making the stink eye at you!)


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Way to ruin a good dream Mark!!!! ( me making the stink eye at you!)


I was just gonna mention that you don’t realize how good and stable our power grid is until you travel abroad! ?


----------



## Amron

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's a kindergarten or early elementary school game. The kids all sit in a circle facing the center, and the one who's It walks around the outside of the circle tapping each kid in turn, saying "duck" with each tap... Until the kid reaches the person they've decided to say "goose." Then the "goose" jumps up and chases the one who's It around it circle. If the one who's It makes it back to the empty space, they're safe, and the "goose" is now It. However, if the "goose" catches the one who's It before they make it around the circle, the person who got caught has to sit in the center of the circle until someone else gets caught to take their place.


Very good clear description. We played this in the brownies


----------



## Amron

Pastel Tortie said:


> I hope that explanation makes sense, because it's written with only one cup of coffee this morning, and my brain is still trying to wake up.


It made perfect sense to someone who has only had one cup of tea because the milk has gone off. Blasted fridge didn't stay connected of enough now all the dairy items have to go, yogurt, cream,butter, margarine, what else is there?? Oh yes the food stuff that I am not allowed to mention but comes in enormous varieties and they are all dairy except vegan variety that is definitely not dairy, but the varieties are all good and rythme with please


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Fantastic, I also have some home made pineapple beer gin my brother made. We can have a royal party.


Sounds good. I made damson gin


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my gosh NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!
> I would NEVER have said that about you Opo. I am a cdr “friend” I hope?
> what I meant to say was the “one legged pirate ?‍!!!!! But forgot he was called pirate so I just said man... omg...(chuckle) .... you are crazy! But I love you anyway and hope all is well with you and your family.
> EllieMay-I did NOT mean Opo!!! ??
> Yikes!! .... but that is kinda funny.. ?
> I hope YOU laughed ?


@Tidgy's Dad - I call chefdenoel's mission is to try to wear out her explanation mark key!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I will give this one to you. But the next is mine. So @Chefdenoel10 and @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 you guys had better start playing again. The other agents seem to have left the house!! And @EllieMay's I am still trying to figure out. And @Cathie G well.....Hmph!!!


Did anyone guess jaizei's mission?


----------



## Amron

I'm in agree


JoesMum said:


> I know I am a Brit, but I really cannot see why an AK47 is needed anywhere except for military use.
> [/QUOTE
> I am in agreement with you @JoesMum


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Of course! Anything less is just inconceivable... since I’m not home To take new pictures right now, I’m posting an older one. I’m missing my other babies too;-)... If we get Jess comfortable today, I’m going to let my husband come sit a few hours so I spend some time with them. I think I need to restore my placidity levels...
> View attachment 306452
> 
> 
> And about that pond, it’s phenomenal... !


I know using big words was already guessed to be your mission, but the big word thing seems to have started when the missions were handed out.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Of course! Anything less is just inconceivable... since I’m not home To take new pictures right now, I’m posting an older one. I’m missing my other babies too;-)... If we get Jess comfortable today, I’m going to let my husband come sit a few hours so I spend some time with them. I think I need to restore my placidity levels...
> View attachment 306452
> 
> 
> And about that pond, it’s phenomenal... !


@Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling EllieMay's mission is to use a capital letter occasionally in the middle of a sentence.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Of course! Anything less is just inconceivable... since I’m not home To take new pictures right now, I’m posting an older one. I’m missing my other babies too;-)... If we get Jess comfortable today, I’m going to let my husband come sit a few hours so I spend some time with them. I think I need to restore my placidity levels...
> View attachment 306452
> 
> 
> And about that pond, it’s phenomenal... !


Dang I love that dog!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Amron said:


> It made perfect sense to someone who has only had one cup of tea because the milk has gone off. Blasted fridge didn't stay connected of enough now all the dairy items have to go, yogurt, cream,butter, margarine, what else is there?? Oh yes the food stuff that I am not allowed to mention but comes in enormous varieties and they are all dairy except vegan variety that is definitely not dairy, but the varieties are all good and rythme with please


Does amron have a mission? and is it to not mention cheese?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling EllieMay's mission is to use a capital letter occasionally in the middle of a sentence.


She sounds like the Princess Bride and that movie is having an anniversary this year. 
-Meg


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call chefdenoel's mission is to try to wear out her explanation mark key!!!!!


-10 
That was actually the first Mission I thought of; overuse of exclamation marks.
But I never assigned it to anyone in the end.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox.

Maybe if I say it enough, it'll take. Please don't let me get started in this thread: 





Should sulcata breeding be regulated?


This comment on shelters is dead on accurate, happening everywhere that dog breeding is regulated best I can tell. We went to a shelter in PA once on a friend’s recommendation. They wanted a huge fee, home visit, follow up visits, and a contract saying they could repo the dog at any time if...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Did anyone guess jaizei's mission?


Nope, not yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling EllieMay's mission is to use a capital letter occasionally in the middle of a sentence.


-10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Does amron have a mission? and is it to not mention cheese?


Yes, Agent Amron has a Mission. 
Are you calling it?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, our NextDoor newsletter has me down as a.person to contact to trim back trees & branches & remove. Wifey and I went over to a property today (a flipper) that needs “work”. In addition to trimming back trees and branches and cutting down a big tree & a ton of bamboo..... the entire property seems to be flooded with groundwater.

Ok....how much soggy ground water? Enough that I sank up to my left knee and lost my shoe!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, our NextDoor newsletter has me down as a.person to contact to trim back trees & branches & remove. Wifey and I went over to a property today (a flipper) that needs “work”. In addition to trimming back trees and branches and cutting down a big tree & a ton of bamboo..... the entire property seems to be flooded with groundwater.
> 
> Ok....how much soggy ground water? Enough that I sank up to my left knee and lost my shoe!
> 
> View attachment 306459


Wow, that’s crazy. I bet you will never find that shoe again. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox.
> 
> Maybe if I say it enough, it'll take. Please don't let me get started in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should sulcata breeding be regulated?
> 
> 
> This comment on shelters is dead on accurate, happening everywhere that dog breeding is regulated best I can tell. We went to a shelter in PA once on a friend’s recommendation. They wanted a huge fee, home visit, follow up visits, and a contract saying they could repo the dog at any time if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


*Don't start on this thread! *
It's an old chestnut, anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, our NextDoor newsletter has me down as a.person to contact to trim back trees & branches & remove. Wifey and I went over to a property today (a flipper) that needs “work”. In addition to trimming back trees and branches and cutting down a big tree & a ton of bamboo..... the entire property seems to be flooded with groundwater.
> 
> Ok....how much soggy ground water? Enough that I sank up to my left knee and lost my shoe!


Ha de ha. 
Go back and get it. 
Nice legs.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha de ha.
> Go back and get it.
> Nice legs.



Nope. It’s gone for the ages. Just think, thousands of years from now some anthropologist / archaeologist will find the remains of this show. Some type of bi-pedal monkey who walked & roamed the earth.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wha do you all think... anyone need bamboo?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Wha do you all think... anyone need bamboo?
> 
> View attachment 306464


Haha my neighbor cleaned some out and stacked on the street for pickup so i got a trailer load. Damn if somebody didn't damn near ever piiec over 3" in diameter when parked at my house


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since I am pretty sure this is going to be a rental/flipper - i think we will bid high prices. It‘s a lot of work. Cutting, pruning, chopping up & hauling away. In the end, i think they want things to look tidy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Wha do you all think... anyone need bamboo?
> 
> View attachment 306464


Any zoos with pandas in your neck of the woods? They tend to be pretty picky, but they might be interested if it's the right type of bamboo.


----------



## Amron

@EllieMay 
I promised you photos of our pigs. Meet Petal and Pearl. I have just woken them up as they had gone to bed early


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> Any zoos with pandas in your neck of the woods? They tend to be pretty picky, but they might be interested if it's the right type of bamboo.



it’s the standard hardy bamboo. I’m thinking if i chop it up and prune the branches That i can sellmthe bamboo stalks as garden stakes. 6 or 8 ft lengths.


----------



## Amron

Yvonne G said:


> Does amron have a mission? and is it to not mention cheese?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Agent Amron has a Mission.
> Are you calling it?


Go on @Yvonne G , you know you want to?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> it’s the standard hardy bamboo. I’m thinking if i chop it up and prune the branches That i can sellmthe bamboo stalks as garden stakes. 6 or 8 ft lengths.


I was gone cut into 4' lengths an split them to wire them to my metal fence to pretty it up


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> mmmm, I can see why that could be a problem. Maybe when she goes out, she should use a cane or wear one of those medical boots for a sprained ankle, then they will treat very differently. But if I look as good as her when I am her age I will be a very happy lady.


That's all so true. I'm 67 and small. Even children treat me like I'm a child because they're bigger. If I'm swollen I look normal to doctors. Young adults expect me to keep up with them. Even the medical boots don't work. I was ridiculed by an elderly woman for using one of those motorized shopping carts. I had a medical stabilizer on my leg that covered almost my whole left leg. The moral of the story is to treat people with respect and don't assume. It makes an *** out of U and ME. Anyway I had a teacher in around the 6th grade that said that and I try not to forget it.?


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> That's funny! I had the exact opposite problem!
> 
> Here's the story of my ducks.
> 
> Three different years, I raised a pair of ducklings when I was a kid. I was mama, and they would follow me everywhere. I built a chicken wire cage outside for them to sleep in. The cage had an old door laid on top to keep them in. Every evening my mom would stand on the back porch and watch and laugh hysterically as I would catch a duck, put it in the cage, catch the second one, and the first would escape while I'm getting the second one in...this was a nightly ritual for several weeks.
> 
> Each year, the pair would mature into adults and be extremely loyal to each other. My family has a summer place on the water in MD, and we would take the ducks there and set them free...time after time after time...they wouldn't go! They would follow me back to the house. Eventually they got the message and stayed on the water, but if I saw them and called, they would come running even two or three years later.
> 
> One time I spotted one swimming in circles. The wild ducks were picking on it, and its healthy brother was defending it.
> 
> I rowed my little boat to the bird, and he had gotten his leg caught in a muskrat trap that idiots would set along the shore. The leg was horribly mangled. So I took him home and Healthy Brother followed us, quacking all the way.
> 
> My parents, bless them, were sympathetic to my wailing and we took Broken Leg to the vet. Healthy Brother went too, since he jumped in the car. I carried Broken Leg in to the exam room, and Healthy Brother made circles on the floor under the exam table, quacking at the top of his lungs the entire time. It was actually embarrassing the racket he made.
> 
> The infection in the leg was awful. When "put to sleep" was mentioned, I went berserk, screaming and wailing. Remember, I was around 8 or 9.
> 
> So the vet said he would try to save him. We left Broken Leg, and dragged Healthy Brother home. No one slept that night.
> 
> Next day we go back to the vet. He had washed out Broken Leg's leg, set the bone, and put a cast on.
> 
> We took both ducks home, and every weekend we would bring them back to the summer place, where my job was to prevent Broken Leg from going into the water. I was kept running.
> 
> Eight weeks later my dad and I removed the cast...the leg had a big knot at the break site, but the duck was healthy and the leg was great. Then I had to get them to leave me again.
> 
> Those two ducks lived for at least 3 more years until I lost track of them. They never left each other's sides.


Actually that story proves my story is true. Ducks are nuts! In a Daffy way and I've actually played duck duck goose as a child.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ooohhhhh!!!! I love your pond!!! That is beautiful! I wish I was talented..?


Everyone has a talent. It's something you just want to do because you love it. It only takes a few minutes a day to start developing it. ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> How did the MRI's go Karen? Everything okay with you? Sorry to be nosy.
> 
> View attachment 306428



They went very well! I had never had an MRI before, so I was a bit nervous about it. I'm not overly claustrophobic, but I could panic under certain circumstances. I was in the "tube" for a solid hour, not once brought out til I was done. It didn't bother me at all! No fear, it was loud, but they gave me earplugs to lessen the noise a bit. I did get really hot, and was soaked through when I was done, but that was a minor inconvenience.

The scans were of my lumbar and sacral area of my spine. I've been having some nerve pain down the back of my legs. Just checking it out. 

Thanks for your concern! ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Whaaaaaaaat. No ways!!! It cannot be that. Sheesh if it is that then I am kicking myself!!
> 
> View attachment 306432


Little did I know that durn duck would get me caught in the end. I should have known ??


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> They went very well! I had never had an MRI before, so I was a bit nervous about it. I'm not overly claustrophobic, but I could panic under certain circumstances. I was in the "tube" for a solid hour, not once brought out til I was done. It didn't bother me at all! No fear, it was loud, but they gave me earplugs to lessen the noise a bit. I did get really hot, and was soaked through when I was done, but that was a minor inconvenience.
> 
> The scans were of my lumbar and sacral area of my spine. I've been having some nerve pain down the back of my legs. Just checking it out.
> 
> Thanks for your concern! ?


I'm surprised they didn't play some music for you. I think I've heard that some will. Hopefully they can find the source and fix it.?


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox. Staying off my soapbox.
> 
> Maybe if I say it enough, it'll take. Please don't let me get started in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should sulcata breeding be regulated?
> 
> 
> This comment on shelters is dead on accurate, happening everywhere that dog breeding is regulated best I can tell. We went to a shelter in PA once on a friend’s recommendation. They wanted a huge fee, home visit, follow up visits, and a contract saying they could repo the dog at any time if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


That has been debated at least once before. Stay away


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I will give this one to you. But the next is mine. So @Chefdenoel10 and @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 you guys had better start playing again. The other agents seem to have left the house!! And @EllieMay's I am still trying to figure out. And @Cathie G well.....Hmph!!!


Does that mean you won't send me puppy love anymore??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, that was a lot of catching up to do, and I still cannot get over how I missed Cathie's clues. Especially as I mentioned it, but did not link it to the mission. Sigh, so very disapointed in myself. I will never recover from this. Damn Duck!!!
> 
> Soooooo How is everybody? (Says I in a very sweet and innocent voice.)


Doing good even though I've been exterminated...


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Of course! Anything less is just inconceivable... since I’m not home To take new pictures right now, I’m posting an older one. I’m missing my other babies too;-)... If we get Jess comfortable today, I’m going to let my husband come sit a few hours so I spend some time with them. I think I need to restore my placidity levels...
> View attachment 306452
> 
> 
> And about that pond, it’s phenomenal... !


Awe. Thank you. And I live that pic. Gotto always cherish those ones.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> It made perfect sense to someone who has only had one cup of tea because the milk has gone off. Blasted fridge didn't stay connected of enough now all the dairy items have to go, yogurt, cream,butter, margarine, what else is there?? Oh yes the food stuff that I am not allowed to mention but comes in enormous varieties and they are all dairy except vegan variety that is definitely not dairy, but the varieties are all good and rythme with please


I am sure there is a clue in there somewhere. ???


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Wha do you all think... anyone need bamboo?
> 
> View attachment 306464


Wow wish we had bamboo like that


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Sounds good. I made damson gin


Bring it. The more the merrier.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call chefdenoel's mission is to try to wear out her explanation mark key!!!!!


Now that is funny. I actually snorted.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Did anyone guess jaizei's mission?


Nope not yet. I have tried but nope. And it seems that being chair bound And bored is helping you be an awesome agent.b


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I know using big words was already guessed to be your mission, but the big word thing seems to have started when the missions were handed out.


I know right. !!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I know right. !!!


It's a trick though. She is sneaky sneaky !!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Dang I love that dog!!


And the dog is not it either!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> it’s the standard hardy bamboo. I’m thinking if i chop it up and prune the branches That i can sellmthe bamboo stalks as garden stakes. 6 or 8 ft lengths.


I love that type of bamboo. I still have some little pieces of small stems from Florida. Those make cute hanging ear rings and beads. The large pieces are sold probably at hobby lobbys. I doubt they would import it when we have a native bamboo. It's also good for laying across a road that has become a sloppy unpassable mud puddle in the swamp. Great stuff.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nope not yet. I have tried but nope. And it seems that being chair bound And bored is helping you be an awesome agent.b


Nope she was awake and you were sleeping.?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, our NextDoor newsletter has me down as a.person to contact to trim back trees & branches & remove. Wifey and I went over to a property today (a flipper) that needs “work”. In addition to trimming back trees and branches and cutting down a big tree & a ton of bamboo..... the entire property seems to be flooded with groundwater.
> 
> Ok....how much soggy ground water? Enough that I sank up to my left knee and lost my shoe!
> 
> View attachment 306459


Oh no. Hopefully when it dries up, if it ever does you can get it back. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wha do you all think... anyone need bamboo?
> 
> View attachment 306464


Wow. Donate it to the panda zoo.


----------



## CarolM

Before I forget. @Cathie G here is your dose of puppy. ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Any zoos with pandas in your neck of the woods? They tend to be pretty picky, but they might be interested if it's the right type of bamboo.


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> it’s the standard hardy bamboo. I’m thinking if i chop it up and prune the branches That i can sellmthe bamboo stalks as garden stakes. 6 or 8 ft lengths.


You could also use it to make a privacy wall. Or partitions in the garden


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's all so true. I'm 67 and small. Even children treat me like I'm a child because they're bigger. If I'm swollen I look normal to doctors. Young adults expect me to keep up with them. Even the medical boots don't work. I was ridiculed by an elderly woman for using one of those motorized shopping carts. I had a medical stabilizer on my leg that covered almost my whole left leg. The moral of the story is to treat people with respect and don't assume. It makes an *** out of U and ME. Anyway I had a teacher in around the 6th grade that said that and I try not to forget it.?


Good point.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Everyone has a talent. It's something you just want to do because you love it. It only takes a few minutes a day to start developing it. ?


Absolutely. Even being nasty or sarcastic or pessimistic or stingy with mission clues is a talent. You just have to work at it. Wait don't include being stingy with mission clues in that list. I definitely don't want you to get talented at that. ?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> They went very well! I had never had an MRI before, so I was a bit nervous about it. I'm not overly claustrophobic, but I could panic under certain circumstances. I was in the "tube" for a solid hour, not once brought out til I was done. It didn't bother me at all! No fear, it was loud, but they gave me earplugs to lessen the noise a bit. I did get really hot, and was soaked through when I was done, but that was a minor inconvenience.
> 
> The scans were of my lumbar and sacral area of my spine. I've been having some nerve pain down the back of my legs. Just checking it out.
> 
> Thanks for your concern! ?


Oh dear. I hope that it isn't anything serious. And I am glad that it went well. I have had two before as well and for the one, the music that was supppsed to play through the earplugs did not work. I ended up with a headache afterwards because of the noise. But it had to be done.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Little did I know that durn duck would get me caught in the end. I should have known ??


Yeah. STUPID STUPID DUCK!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Before I forget. @Cathie G here is your dose of puppy. ?


Why thank you. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Does that mean you won't send me puppy love anymore??


Oh no. A promise is a promise. I almost forgot today as I was lamenting your mission so much, but then I remembered this evening and posted it. You should have seen it before you got to this post.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Nope she was awake and you were sleeping.?


Yip, in more ways than one. Stupid Duck.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Nope she was awake and you were sleeping.?


You do know that forevermore whenever I see that duck emoji I am gonna remember and kick myself all over again. Sigh!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Why thank you. ?


You are most welcome my lady.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up and bed time. So Nos Da everyone.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You do know that forevermore whenever I see that duck emoji I am gonna remember and kick myself all over again. Sigh!!!


Ok I'll try my best not to post that cute duck imoge ever again. But it's so cute I can't promise.? I have all these cute imoges in my new phone and I sometimes know how to use them. I can even make them big as a picture.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And the dog is not it either!


Yea and Cinder even inspires Joe to paint dog pics. I wonder if it's adjectives and she became creative with them.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I'm calling it for EllieMay. Her mission is to use adjectives describing stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, Agent Amron has a Mission.
> Are you calling it?


yes!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wha do you all think... anyone need bamboo?
> 
> View attachment 306464


It's good tortoise food (the leaves).


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up and bed time. So Nos Da everyone.


Nos da


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Good evening everyone, hope all is well!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm calling it for EllieMay. Her mission is to use adjectives describing stuff.


-10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> yes!


-10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Good evening everyone, hope all is well!


Good evening, Golden, and any one else who's lurking in the corners.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ah, Ray's here! 
Good evening!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10


Ok do I get the spork yet? Just kidding.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Good evening, Cathie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Good evening to you, Anne!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Looks of crashing about in the Dark going on.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Now that is funny. I actually snorted.


Oh my garsh... and I've been trying to avoid snorting. Well... that didn't work.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Before I forget. @Cathie G here is your dose of puppy. ?


I can't help it. I keep looking at that puppy. It's such an interesting little face.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, Ray's here!
> Good evening!


I can't find him yet... and I went looking.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Good evening, Cathie!


Hello.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Golden, and any one else who's lurking in the corners.


I wouldn‘t call it lurking, it was more like spying. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Good evening everyone, hope all is well!


Well... good evening to you and yes it is. I had fun at my lung doctor today. That little thingy they put on your finger said I was half dead and not breathing but after she warmed up my fingers it told the truth. Then my doctor came in and couldn't wait to get rid of me. He said you're done till next year and showed me how to follow the arrows out. I thought maybe I should feel like a fish out of water but he did give me drugs for a year. ? I'm good.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I wouldn‘t call it lurking, it was more like spying. ?


I was thinking we're kinda irresistible ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Well... good evening to you and yes it is. I had fun at my lung doctor today. That little thingy they put on your finger said I was half dead and not breathing but after she warmed up my fingers it told the truth. Then my doctor came in and couldn't wait to get rid of me. He said you're done till next year and showed me how to follow the arrows out. I thought maybe I should feel like a fish out of water but he did give me drugs for a year. ? I'm good.


Wow that is so much more time than usual! (Sarcasm) Doctors in our clinics routinely boom 120-160 per hour to allow for cancellations too, but at 120 that’s 30 seconds per patient?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Good evening to you, Anne!


Good evening, Adam!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling EllieMay's mission is to use a capital letter occasionally in the middle of a sentence.


I must be entirely to proper most of the time... ???. I swear it was a mistake


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, our NextDoor newsletter has me down as a.person to contact to trim back trees & branches & remove. Wifey and I went over to a property today (a flipper) that needs “work”. In addition to trimming back trees and branches and cutting down a big tree & a ton of bamboo..... the entire property seems to be flooded with groundwater.
> 
> Ok....how much soggy ground water? Enough that I sank up to my left knee and lost my shoe!
> 
> View attachment 306459


( cat calling and whistling) NICE LEGS!!! LOL!! Now you look like you’ve been hanging out in my neck of the woods?


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> @EllieMay
> I promised you photos of our pigs. Meet Petal and Pearl. I have just woken them up as they had gone to bed early


???awwwww... lots of character in those snouty faces!!! I love pig noses!! ( is that weird??) and I really love their names! Too sweet!!! THANK YOU For SHARING!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Doing good even though I've been exterminated...


Wow... when you put it like that, it’s darn right miraculous!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And the dog is not it either!


She’s it for me ???

Haaahaaahaaa! NaNaaaNa BooBoo


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm calling it for EllieMay. Her mission is to use adjectives describing stuff.


Nope... not that either


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's been raining heavily all week here. Hurricane Sally dumped a huge amount of rain on the western Florida panhandle and southern Alabama and Mississippi. Even for the county where I live, they've issued flash flood warnings.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> hmmmmmmm, Is YOUR mission to post animal emoji's? I am so scared to call it because it is probably wrong. OR it is to lament about your iphone? I wonder which one it is?
> 
> View attachment 306439



no sorry that’s not it...
But wait till I respond before calling anything again. That goes for all of you!! Don’t calll it before I can respond to you!!!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> You can even whisper it......



swsessssswswswsw.... and sswswswseswsw.... no..
That’s not working!? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been raining heavily all week here. Hurricane Sally dumped a huge amount of rain on the western Florida panhandle and southern Alabama and Mississippi. Even for the county where I live, they've issued flash flood warnings.


Oh no.. is your house safe?? I hope so... stay safe and dry please.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> HUHHHHH, is that your clearer hint? Is it Food, snails, worms, veggies What!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 306441



I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!!!
I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!
I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!
I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!
I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!
I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> swsessssswswswsw.... and sswswswseswsw.... no..
> That’s not working!? ?


Is it about food? I've list track of who's guessed what about whom, so far... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, that was a lot of catching up to do, and I still cannot get over how I missed Cathie's clues. Especially as I mentioned it, but did not link it to the mission. Sigh, so very disapointed in myself. I will never recover from this. Damn Duck!!!
> 
> Soooooo How is everybody? (Says I in a very sweet and innocent voice.)



what was her mission?? To post ducks?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Oh no.. is your house safe?? I hope so... stay safe and dry please.


We're safe here. There's water standing in the front yard. Usually it drains away (sandy soil) as soon as the rain lets up. It may take a little longer since it's been raining for so long. 

Wish we could pack it up and send it out west to drop on those fires.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it about food? I've list track of who's guessed what about whom, so far... ?


Me toooooo!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call chefdenoel's mission is to try to wear out her explanation mark key!!!!!



nope...?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Heather, I'm looking forward to hearing about you getting Cinder smoochies again. "She kissed me!" ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Wha do you all think... anyone need bamboo?
> 
> View attachment 306464



? Holy panda bear!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Well it’s been a pretty good evening. We had a rocky morning with daughter but then got her back on track. She was resting comfortably by the afternoon so I got to go spend a couple hours with Jayden and Cinder.. they were both so happy! Jess slept most of the time I was gone... I brought in some Raisin Canes chicken when I got back.. when I woke her up to eat, she was like a baby bird... she ate good, we did some bed exercises, and had good conversation.. it was the best evening so far.. She’s sleeping now and I’m Feeling satisfied... so goodnight all...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Good night! Rest well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Good night! Rest well.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, Golden, and any one else who's lurking in the corners.



me! I’m here? Well.. maybe??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... good evening to you and yes it is. I had fun at my lung doctor today. That little thingy they put on your finger said I was half dead and not breathing but after she warmed up my fingers it told the truth. Then my doctor came in and couldn't wait to get rid of me. He said you're done till next year and showed me how to follow the arrows out. I thought maybe I should feel like a fish out of water but he did give me drugs for a year. ? I'm good.



WOW! Did you see MY doctor??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wow that is so much more time than usual! (Sarcasm) Doctors in our clinics routinely boom 120-160 per hour to allow for cancellations too, but at 120 that’s 30 seconds per patient?



you guys get 30 seconds!!??? I’m going THERE next time.!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is it about food? I've list track of who's guessed what about whom, so far... ?



?!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> We're safe here. There's water standing in the front yard. Usually it drains away (sandy soil) as soon as the rain lets up. It may take a little longer since it's been raining for so long.
> 
> Wish we could pack it up and send it out west to drop on those fires.



that would be perfect. It’s so odd how you are getting the flood and across the way they are getting the fires? 
Mother Nature sure is a ........????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s been a pretty good evening. We had a rocky morning with daughter but then got her back on track. She was resting comfortably by the afternoon so I got to go spend a couple hours with Jayden and Cinder.. they were both so happy! Jess slept most of the time I was gone... I brought in some Raisin Canes chicken when I got back.. when I woke her up to eat, she was like a baby bird... she ate good, we did some bed exercises, and had good conversation.. it was the best evening so far.. She’s sleeping now and I’m Feeling satisfied... so goodnight all...



good night sweet pea! I am still praying ?!
All will get better now. Just take it day by day...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just popping in to say 'Nos da.'
Nos da!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popping in to say 'Nos da.'
> Nos da!



Nos da my friend!
You too paste tort! 
I have had a long stinky day....???


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10


Poor Yvonne, always trying so hard, maybe just a little bit too hard


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks of crashing about in the Dark going on.


We are all trying to avoid the hedgehogs in case someone is using them as sharp objects or playing tennis. I can't find the milk for my tea can someone kindly pass me the milk jug please


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> ???awwwww... lots of character in those snouty faces!!! I love pig noses!! ( is that weird??) and I really love their names! Too sweet!!! THANK YOU For SHARING!


They certainly are characters, funny personalities, they love oranges, when it is hot,when the juice squirts out all over their faces, so funny, I will try to get pictures of that. Thank you Pearl has a white tail and trotter so we can tell them apart. No not weird at all??


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!


Thats brilliant news!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!


Oh thank goodness. I’m so very happy for Jess and your family. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that would be perfect. It’s so odd how you are getting the flood and across the way they are getting the fires?
> Mother Nature sure is a ........????


The weather. Even the weird weather.. It's the most normal thing that's happened this year.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My power is out this morning, with an estimated restoration time of noon. Notification from the utility said the cause was downed trees. Not surprising, with all the rain we've had the last few days. It's easy for trees to get knocked over when the ground is so saturated.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

And just as I posted that, the power came back on. Yay! 

I don't know that the turtles care too much, but the beardies like their lights on.


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!


So chuffed for you and for your daughter. A very frightening experience for all concerned. Baby steps are what's needed it seems, good on her for doing lower body therapy. I think I would just be crying all the night. Brave girl. Best wishes are being sent your way. Stay strong


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nos da my friend!
> You too paste tort!
> I have had a long stinky day....???


Hope you have a better one today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynooning, Roommates.  
The day seems to be off on a positive note, so let's see what else is in store for us.
Today is International Country Music Day. 
Hmmmm. 
Not really my cup of coffee, but there you go.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I also missed that yesterday was Collect Rocks Day. 
Just as well, as i can't get to any interesting ones cos of lockdown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Thats brilliant news!


Hello, Zoeclare, fancy a cup of coffee?
Grab an armadillo, sit down and relax.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Zoeclare, fancy a cup of coffee?
> Grab an armadillo, sit down and relax.


Hello Adam! Coffee would be lovely thank you, black though as I'm vegan! The cheese posts here always make me jealous ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> Hello Adam! Coffee would be lovely thank you, black though as I'm vegan! The cheese posts here always make me jealous ?


Well, you walked right into it.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

There’s no saving you now. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> Hello Adam! Coffee would be lovely thank you, black though as I'm vegan! The cheese posts here always make me jealous ?


Welcome to the CDR, be careful where you step you never know where there’s a black abyss waiting for you. If your cold the wooly spider (If she exists) knitted extra socks, if you can find them. Never except coffee here or any type of drink for that matter but it’s too late to warn you now.

I’m Golden Greek Tortoise, golden or Greek for short. We’re a bunch of lunatics here so be prepared to not understand anything. Remember it’s too late to go now. And you’ll never find the exit since it’s too dark.


----------



## Zoeclare

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Welcome to the CDR, be careful where you step you never know where there’s a black abyss waiting for you. If your cold the wooly spider (If she exists) knitted extra socks, if you can find them. Never except coffee here or any type of drink for that matter but it’s too late to warn you now.
> 
> I’m Golden Greek Tortoise, golden or Greek for short. We’re a bunch of lunatics here so be prepared to not understand anything. Remember it’s too late to go now. And you’ll never find the exit since it’s too dark.


Whoops I accepted a coffee! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> Whoops I accepted a coffee! ?


?


----------



## Zoeclare

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> ?


It's nearly dinner time here maybe I could switch it for a cup-a-soup? Does that count as food or drink? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> It's nearly dinner time here maybe I could switch it for a cup-a-soup? Does that count as food or drink? ?


Well let’s spill it, all food here is overpriced, nasty, rotten, stale, or has maggots.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I found a disgusting picture for you because I’m mean. ??


----------



## Zoeclare

Eewwww! Good job its dark in here!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> Eewwww! Good job its dark in here!


Good indeed. Except, it’ll be hard to spot the maggots when you get your coffee. ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Hmmm good point! Maybe I'll ask for a straw then if I get a blockage I'll know somethings not right ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> Hmmm good point! Maybe I'll ask for a straw then if I get a blockage I'll know somethings not right ??


Indeed. Except the straw will most likely be an extra $100.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> My power is out this morning, with an estimated restoration time of noon. Notification from the utility said the cause was downed trees. Not surprising, with all the rain we've had the last few days. It's easy for trees to get knocked over when the ground is so saturated.


Well that sucks... hope the temperature is tolerant..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well that sucks... hope the temperature is tolerant..


The temperature is tolerant. I may think twice about the humidity when I have to go out in it, though.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'll try my best not to post that cute duck imoge ever again. But it's so cute I can't promise.? I have all these cute imoges in my new phone and I sometimes know how to use them. I can even make them big as a picture.


Whahaha. Post away. I will just deal with it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

That far western part of the Florida panhandle hasn't seen the kind of flooding they are experiencing and/or expecting there since 1998. Roads damaged, bridges out, and anyone traveling that part of I-10 gets to take a long detour north through Alabama.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea and Cinder even inspires Joe to paint dog pics. I wonder if it's adjectives and she became creative with them.


Are you calling it? I am pretty sure you have enough points in the kitty to weather a few -10's.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok do I get the spork yet? Just kidding.?


You are going to have to work harder than that. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks of crashing about in the Dark going on.


I know, I came in this morning then got totally lost and have only found my way back now. True Story. I promise!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

There's all of one name (the W name) left on this year's list for Atlantic hurricanes. Then we start using Greek letters. Alpha, Beta, Gamma...

Pretty good chance of that W name being assigned soon, too, the way things are looking in the southwestern Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't help it. I keep looking at that puppy. It's such an interesting little face.


I am glad you like it.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I can't help it. I keep looking at that puppy. It's such an interesting little face.


I cannot remember if I posted today's one. So here goes.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s been a pretty good evening. We had a rocky morning with daughter but then got her back on track. She was resting comfortably by the afternoon so I got to go spend a couple hours with Jayden and Cinder.. they were both so happy! Jess slept most of the time I was gone... I brought in some Raisin Canes chicken when I got back.. when I woke her up to eat, she was like a baby bird... she ate good, we did some bed exercises, and had good conversation.. it was the best evening so far.. She’s sleeping now and I’m Feeling satisfied... so goodnight all...


Yeah!!!!!!! Sounds like she's in recovery mode. I know she's got a lot more to go thru but stuffs going a bit better. I was very happy to see this post.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I am glad you like it.


What kind of dog was that if you can remember? Don't go to a bunch of trouble though. I'm just curious because he reminds of a breed but I can't remember what one. I usually watch the dog contests when I can catch them on TV. They're such interesting little personalities.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I wouldn‘t call it lurking, it was more like spying. ?


Wha. I got it now, I call your Dark Lords given mission to try and be 007, the female version.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!


That is wonderful to hear!? 
You all stay strong. 
We pray for you all every night. Rose has half of the Philippines praying for your family also.( that might be a slight exaggeration).?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Wha. I got it now, I call your Dark Lords given mission to try and be 007, the female version.


Sorry Carol, that was funny but no. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well... good evening to you and yes it is. I had fun at my lung doctor today. That little thingy they put on your finger said I was half dead and not breathing but after she warmed up my fingers it told the truth. Then my doctor came in and couldn't wait to get rid of me. He said you're done till next year and showed me how to follow the arrows out. I thought maybe I should feel like a fish out of water but he did give me drugs for a year. ? I'm good.


Drugs are good. I like them too!!! ☺☺☺


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> She’s it for me ???
> 
> Haaahaaahaaa! NaNaaaNa BooBoo


I am coming for you. Watch out!!! I laugh with a nervous and evil laugh at the same time.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been raining heavily all week here. Hurricane Sally dumped a huge amount of rain on the western Florida panhandle and southern Alabama and Mississippi. Even for the county where I live, they've issued flash flood warnings.


Are you all okay?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> no sorry that’s not it...
> But wait till I respond before calling anything again. That goes for all of you!! Don’t calll it before I can respond to you!!!
> ?


??????


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> swsessssswswswsw.... and sswswswseswsw.... no..
> That’s not working!? ?


??????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Are you all okay?


My family are all okay. We got plenty of rain from the outer bands yesterday, but nothing like they did at the western tip of Florida and that tip of Alabama that touches the Gulf of Mexico. 

That storm sat a little ways offshore, just churning for days, moving at 2 miles per hour, dumping tons of rain in that area.


----------



## Cathie G

Y


Pastel Tortie said:


> My power is out this morning, with an estimated restoration time of noon. Notification from the utility said the cause was downed trees. Not surprising, with all the rain we've had the last few days. It's easy for trees to get knocked over when the ground is so saturated.


Sorry to see that you had no power. My heart goes out to all my southern friends and more coming from what I hear. Then the west and all the fires. And just day to day living and all that brings too. It's been a crazy year. Stuff has to move upward soon cause 2020 so far is the bottom of the pits. I'm looking forward to the holidays and making them really special this year. It doesn't have to be a lot of money spent just a lot of cheer.??????etc


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!!!
> I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!
> I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!
> I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!
> I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!
> I LOVE YOUR NINTH WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ?


Ok. I am trusting you, so here goes I call your Dark Lord's given mission to post Food emoji's. ( damn i just realised that I don't know if it should be food emoji's or just food. Sigh)


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what was her mission?? To post ducks?


To make references to drinks.??


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> We're safe here. There's water standing in the front yard. Usually it drains away (sandy soil) as soon as the rain lets up. It may take a little longer since it's been raining for so long.
> 
> Wish we could pack it up and send it out west to drop on those fires.


Oh dear.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I've been putting off running errands for the last few days due to the rain, but I can't drag my feet any longer... or one of my Cat-mittee will nip at my ankles if I don't get them more food.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s been a pretty good evening. We had a rocky morning with daughter but then got her back on track. She was resting comfortably by the afternoon so I got to go spend a couple hours with Jayden and Cinder.. they were both so happy! Jess slept most of the time I was gone... I brought in some Raisin Canes chicken when I got back.. when I woke her up to eat, she was like a baby bird... she ate good, we did some bed exercises, and had good conversation.. it was the best evening so far.. She’s sleeping now and I’m Feeling satisfied... so goodnight all...


Oh that is absolutely great news.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just popping in to say 'Nos da.'
> Nos da!


Nos da. But isn't it a bit early?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Poor Yvonne, always trying so hard, maybe just a little bit too hard


If you don't try you won't get it. They say you have to be in it to win it.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> We are all trying to avoid the hedgehogs in case someone is using them as sharp objects or playing tennis. I can't find the milk for my tea can someone kindly pass me the milk jug please


Sure, here it is.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just as well, as i can't get to any interesting ones cos of lockdown.



How is that going? Is the medina all closed up? I can't imagine that. When I was there many years ago, I had never seen such a bustling, busy, crowded, noisy, scented place. I loved it!

A quick story...I was 18 when my parents took me on my 2nd vacation trip to Europe. I was very blessed to have travel-loving parents who would rent a car and we would follow our self-planned itinerary all over western Europe. No organized tours for us except in cities.

We knew we needed a guide to go into the medina, so we hired one off the street named Azzedin (sp?). He was very personable and pleasant and we enjoyed him as we saw the sights and smelled the smells.

When it ended, Dad paid him, and Azzedin took me aside and asked me to go on a date with him! His words were "I'll show you the night life of Fes". 

Now, I may have been 18, gullible, and naive, but even I knew that saying yes might not work out the best for me. So I blamed my parents. I told him they would never allow me to go in a strange city, and my French wasn't *that *good.

He said he understood, took my hand, and walked me over to Mom and Dad, and explained the situation to them...and asked them out too!! I was stunned! And to my never forgotten astonishment, they accepted!!

That evening he came to our hotel and gathered us up, and we walked to a Moroccan establishment that was a restaurant/bar that was filled to overflowing with mostly young people.

We had good food, enough drinks that it was good we were on foot, we danced in a hilarious conga line type dance, mixed with happy friendly Moroccans, and had the time of our lives.

As I remember (it's a little fuzzy for some reason), Azzedin even paid for everything!

He walked us back to our hotel, kissed me, hugged my parents, and was gone. We never saw him again.

For many years after, we would periodically remember Azzedin, and with smiles and chuckles, wonder about him. I like to picture him on the terrace with grandkids around him, watching the donkeys go by in the street below.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!


Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You are going to have to work harder than that. ?


I'm trying but I think I don't know Tidgy's Dad well enough yet to figure out how that pee picken brain works. He did cause all this you know.? slowly swims away...


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> How is that going? Is the medina all closed up? I can't imagine that. When I was there many years ago, I had never seen such a bustling, busy, crowded, noisy, scented place. I loved it!
> 
> A quick story...I was 18 when my parents took me on my 2nd vacation trip to Europe. I was very blessed to have travel-loving parents who would rent a car and we would follow our self-planned itinerary all over western Europe. No organized tours for us except in cities.
> 
> We knew we needed a guide to go into the medina, so we hired one off the street named Azzedin (sp?). He was very personable and pleasant and we enjoyed him as we saw the sights and smelled the smells.
> 
> When it ended, Dad paid him, and Azzedin took me aside and asked me to go on a date with him! His words were "I'll show you the night life of Fes".
> 
> Now, I may have been 18, gullible, and naive, but even I knew that saying yes might not work out the best for me. So I blamed my parents. I told him they would never allow me to go in a strange city, and my French wasn't *that *good.
> 
> He said he understood, took my hand, and walked me over to Mom and Dad, and explained the situation to them...and asked them out too!! I was stunned! And to my never forgotten astonishment, they accepted!!
> 
> That evening he came to our hotel and gathered us up, and we walked to a Moroccan establishment that was a restaurant/bar that was filled to overflowing with mostly young people.
> 
> We had good food, enough drinks that it was good we were on foot, we danced in a hilarious conga line type dance, mixed with happy friendly Moroccans, and had the time of our lives.
> 
> As I remember (it's a little fuzzy for some reason), Azzedin even paid for everything!
> 
> He walked us back to our hotel, kissed me, hugged my parents, and was gone. We never saw him again.
> 
> For many years after, we would periodically remember Azzedin, and with smiles and chuckles, wonder about him. I like to picture him on the terrace with grandkids around him, watching the donkeys go by in the street below.


Lovely... and amen to that.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My power is out this morning, with an estimated restoration time of noon. Notification from the utility said the cause was downed trees. Not surprising, with all the rain we've had the last few days. It's easy for trees to get knocked over when the ground is so saturated.


Oh I am so sorry. Hopefully they can get it back up and running quickly


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> I know, I came in this morning then got totally lost and have only found my way back now. True Story. I promise!


@Amron came in last night and couldn't find the milk for her tea. So the mess was made before she got here.

I must confess...I didn't make my presence known to her. I was just having a quiet few minutes with Chilly and Willy. We'd never met before, and had a nice chat.

Oh...they did ask if we could make the CDR more "C". They said the soles of their feet are rough and dry.

I couldn't find the thermostat...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> To make references to drinks.??


Yea and it was crazy. I have one drink that I drink that has alcohol and it's beer called Miller Highlife. I had to look up the others online and ask my other brother. I threw the duck in because it's such a cute imoge. I should have known it would be my downfall.?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynooning, Roommates.
> The day seems to be off on a positive note, so let's see what else is in store for us.
> Today is International Country Music Day.
> Hmmmm.
> Not really my cup of coffee, but there you go.


I like country music.


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> Hello Adam! Coffee would be lovely thank you, black though as I'm vegan! The cheese posts here always make me jealous ?


Oh boy. Here we go again. ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been putting off running errands for the last few days due to the rain, but I can't drag my feet any longer... or one of my Cat-mittee will nip at my ankles if I don't get them more food.


Remember, Turn Around, Don't Drown!

Don't take any chances!


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> It's nearly dinner time here maybe I could switch it for a cup-a-soup? Does that count as food or drink? ?


Oh you are going to fit right in. Welcome. I am a mad South African and my name is Carol from Cape Town.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I found a disgusting picture for you because I’m mean. ??
> View attachment 306533


??????


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> Hmmm good point! Maybe I'll ask for a straw then if I get a blockage I'll know somethings not right ??


Oh my word. The two of you are spoiling coffee for me. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Thursday all!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What kind of dog was that if you can remember? Don't go to a bunch of trouble though. I'm just curious because he reminds of a breed but I can't remember what one. I usually watch the dog contests when I can catch them on TV. They're such interesting little personalities.


Here is the breeds name.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry Carol, that was funny but no. ?


????


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> My family are all okay. We got plenty of rain from the outer bands yesterday, but nothing like they did at the western tip of Florida and that tip of Alabama that touches the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> That storm sat a little ways offshore, just churning for days, moving at 2 miles per hour, dumping tons of rain in that area.


Oh shame. As long as everybody is okay. Just don't let the turtles see outside. They might think that you are bulding a pond for them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Hello Adam! Coffee would be lovely thank you, black though as I'm vegan! The cheese posts here always make me jealous ?


Sorry about that! 
But I'll have a black coffee with you. 
We usually drink it strong and black in Morocco. Oh, and very sweet. Bleuch. 
Sugar?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Nos da. But isn't it a bit early?


Nvm. I see it was 5 in the morning, so it was early but from the wrong side.


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> Whoops I accepted a coffee! ?


Doomed and you mentioned that word that rythmes with please?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Thursday all!


Happy Friday eve


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> How is that going? Is the medina all closed up? I can't imagine that. When I was there many years ago, I had never seen such a bustling, busy, crowded, noisy, scented place. I loved it!
> 
> A quick story...I was 18 when my parents took me on my 2nd vacation trip to Europe. I was very blessed to have travel-loving parents who would rent a car and we would follow our self-planned itinerary all over western Europe. No organized tours for us except in cities.
> 
> We knew we needed a guide to go into the medina, so we hired one off the street named Azzedin (sp?). He was very personable and pleasant and we enjoyed him as we saw the sights and smelled the smells.
> 
> When it ended, Dad paid him, and Azzedin took me aside and asked me to go on a date with him! His words were "I'll show you the night life of Fes".
> 
> Now, I may have been 18, gullible, and naive, but even I knew that saying yes might not work out the best for me. So I blamed my parents. I told him they would never allow me to go in a strange city, and my French wasn't *that *good.
> 
> He said he understood, took my hand, and walked me over to Mom and Dad, and explained the situation to them...and asked them out too!! I was stunned! And to my never forgotten astonishment, they accepted!!
> 
> That evening he came to our hotel and gathered us up, and we walked to a Moroccan establishment that was a restaurant/bar that was filled to overflowing with mostly young people.
> 
> We had good food, enough drinks that it was good we were on foot, we danced in a hilarious conga line type dance, mixed with happy friendly Moroccans, and had the time of our lives.
> 
> As I remember (it's a little fuzzy for some reason), Azzedin even paid for everything!
> 
> He walked us back to our hotel, kissed me, hugged my parents, and was gone. We never saw him again.
> 
> For many years after, we would periodically remember Azzedin, and with smiles and chuckles, wonder about him. I like to picture him on the terrace with grandkids around him, watching the donkeys go by in the street below.


I love the story.


----------



## Amron

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I found a disgusting picture for you because I’m mean. ??
> View attachment 306533


?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying but I think I don't know Tidgy's Dad well enough yet to figure out how that pee picken brain works. He did cause all this you know.? slowly swims away...


Mmm good point. Maybe we need to go on strike?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Whoops I accepted a coffee! ?


Indeed.
My custard creams are vegan, too. 
A tad stale, but made with gluten free flour and custard powder, which is vegan, as you probably know. 
Would you like one?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> @Amron came in last night and couldn't find the milk for her tea. So the mess was made before she got here.
> 
> I must confess...I didn't make my presence known to her. I was just having a quiet few minutes with Chilly and Willy. We'd never met before, and had a nice chat.
> 
> Oh...they did ask if we could make the CDR more "C". They said the soles of their feet are rough and dry.
> 
> I couldn't find the thermostat...


DON'T mess with the thermostat. That would be blasphemous. Karen has your mission been called yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> It's nearly dinner time here maybe I could switch it for a cup-a-soup? Does that count as food or drink? ?


I suppose I could make a cup-a-soup out of the odds and ends lying around.
It's only dust and dried bits with water added anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yea and it was crazy. I have one drink that I drink that has alcohol and it's beer called Miller Highlife. I had to look up the others online and ask my other brother. I threw the duck in because it's such a cute imoge. I should have known it would be my downfall.?


You played a fantastic game and had us completely fooled.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well let’s spill it, all food here is overpriced, nasty, rotten, stale, or has maggots.


Hmmmph.
Not true! 
No maggots in here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's all of one name (the W name) left on this year's list for Atlantic hurricanes. Then we start using Greek letters. Alpha, Beta, Gamma...
> 
> Pretty good chance of that W name being assigned soon, too, the way things are looking in the southwestern Gulf of Mexico.


What happened to X, Y and Z?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Wha. I got it now, I call your Dark Lords given mission to try and be 007, the female version.


-10.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Sure, here it is.


Well thank you kindly, so helpful of you. What are you after? Is this a trick? What have you out in the milk?


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> DON'T mess with the thermostat. That would be blasphemous. Karen has your mission been called yet?


Yes, Pastel Tortie outed me. My mission was to use alliteration as much as possible.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up after finally finding my way back. And getting lost has made me really tired. So I will be saying goodnight sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Ok. I am trusting you, so here goes I call your Dark Lord's given mission to post Food emoji's. ( damn i just realised that I don't know if it should be food emoji's or just food. Sigh)


-10


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Well thank you kindly, so helpful of you. What are you after? Is this a trick? What have you out in the milk?


Oh just a small thing really. Nothing important or too difficult.......


.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Tell me your mission!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, Pastel Tortie outed me. My mission was to use alliteration as much as possible.


Ahhh, I thought it was that but was sure if I wasn't getting it mixed up with someone elses.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Nos da. But isn't it a bit early?


Yes and no. 
It was 5 am here.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry about that!
> But I'll have a black coffee with you.
> We usually drink it strong and black in Morocco. Oh, and very sweet. Bleuch.
> Sugar?


Phew I thought I'd start off on minus points for sure with not eating cheese!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10


Okay then I call it to be .... oh damn it. I cannot do it, as I am pretty sure I am being had by an evil witch. She makes you think she is your friend but in the meantime....


----------



## Amron

KarenSoCal said:


> @Amron came in last night and couldn't find the milk for her tea. So the mess was made before she got here.
> 
> I must confess...I didn't make my presence known to her. I was just having a quiet few minutes with Chilly and Willy. We'd never met before, and had a nice chat.
> 
> Oh...they did ask if we could make the CDR more "C". They said the soles of their feet are rough and dry.
> 
> I couldn't find the thermostat...


Oh I thought I sensed you there, those two like to keep their guests to themselves


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.


Aaarrrggghhh


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> Phew I thought I'd start off on minus points for sure with not eating cheese!


Wait!!!!! What!!!!!! Are you an agent?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I like country music.


Yea and Thomas Rett tied for best artist of the year. I think EllieMay likes some of his music. I do too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> How is that going? Is the medina all closed up? I can't imagine that. When I was there many years ago, I had never seen such a bustling, busy, crowded, noisy, scented place. I loved it!
> 
> A quick story...I was 18 when my parents took me on my 2nd vacation trip to Europe. I was very blessed to have travel-loving parents who would rent a car and we would follow our self-planned itinerary all over western Europe. No organized tours for us except in cities.


Nice story. 
Though we're not in Europe, of course. 
The chap was probably genuinely trying to be friendly, but it's just as well you didn't go on your own, these things have a habit of escalating here, and it's accepted that if you aren't with anyone, you're fair game. Not that you probably would have been in any actual danger, but he, or someone else, would have tried it on and then become confused when you resisted. 
A couple of my friends are official guides here. It's not a bad idea to get yourself a guide for the bigger medinas. We have 9,600 streets here, it's a maze and easy to get lost.


----------



## CarolM

Ok nighty night for real.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying but I think I don't know Tidgy's Dad well enough yet to figure out how that pee picken brain works. He did cause all this you know.? slowly swims away...


I'm not quite sure how my pee picken (whatever that may be) brain works either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up after finally finding my way back. And getting lost has made me really tired. So I will be saying goodnight sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Nos da, Carol. 
Savoury dreams.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Oh I thought I sensed you there, those two like to keep their guests to themselves


Anyway, I just licked it and the floors really cold.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Thursday all!


Well hello there. Something funny happened to my phone the other day. I went into my photos and there to my astonishment was your photo. The only thing I can figure out is my pet Moto decided it liked you or I accidentally touched something. To make a long story short... your pic is going down in history cause I don't erase pics.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What happened to X, Y and Z?


They probably forgot how to spell. There could be a french man's name of Yves.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up after finally finding my way back. And getting lost has made me really tired. So I will be saying goodnight sleep tight and sweet dreams.


Sleep well god bless


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not quite sure how my pee picken (whatever that may be) brain works either.
> View attachment 306550


Me neither so that's ok. That durn duck just sneaked in on me. Then I felt sorry for Carol and after that I was history.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not quite sure how my pee picken (whatever that may be) brain works either.
> View attachment 306550


I don't know why but the words pee picken made me chuckle out loud for several minutes.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You played a fantastic game and had us completely fooled.


I still need to try to catch at least one person. I don't know who all is left. I know EllieMay is...


----------



## Amron

I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


----------



## Zoeclare

Amron said:


> I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


Oh gosh thats terrible! Fingers crossed you find them soon???


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


Wow. I'll be praying. Hopefully you're just not seeing the baby. ?


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> Oh gosh thats terrible! Fingers crossed you find them soon???


Pitch black here now so not got a chance, hopefully he will come out of hiding when and if the sun comes out tomorrow. He is an oldish guy and doesn't cause me too much worry normally and comes when he hears me


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> Oh gosh thats terrible! Fingers crossed you find them soon???


Thank you


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Wow. I'll be praying. Hopefully you're just not seeing the baby. ?


Thank you. I hope so too


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice story.
> Though we're not in Europe, of course.
> The chap was probably genuinely trying to be friendly, but it's just as well you didn't go on your own, these things have a habit of escalating here, and it's accepted that if you aren't with anyone, you're fair game. Not that you probably would have been in any actual danger, but he, or someone else, would have tried it on and then become confused when you resisted.
> A couple of my friends are official guides here. It's not a bad idea to get yourself a guide for the bigger medinas. We have 9,600 streets here, it's a maze and easy to get lost.



We knew we needed a guide. We had read about the maze, but it can't be appreciated until you go into it. I believe you could spend a lifetime wandering and never find your way out.

I do believe Azzedin was safe. It was, like you said, everyone else I was concerned about.

Morocco is a very pleasant memory for me. I'd love to see it again, but that's not going to happen. ☹


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


Oh no so sorry. This happened to one of mine and she was gone for over a week, but thank goodness she came back. Praying that the same will happen to you and your lovely baby will get back soon!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Remember, Turn Around, Don't Drown!
> 
> Don't take any chances!


You're even in Southern California and you know that one! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What happened to X, Y and Z?


We don't have names for Q and U on the Atlantic hurricane list, either. They rotate on a six year cycle, and it changes from male to female with each name. So we skip Q, U, X, Y, and Z, and we head straight into the Greek alphabet when we run out of names for the year. That's only happened once before.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, Pastel Tortie outed me. My mission was to use alliteration as much as possible.


And Karen used it very well, too! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> They probably forgot how to spell. There could be a french man's name of Yves.


There's a Z name on one of the other lists... Pacific, maybe. Probably a Y name on a different list as well.


----------



## Cathie G

?


Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a Z name on one of the other lists... Pacific, maybe. Probably a Y name on a different list as well.


And Xavier and Yavonne. Why in the world would they want it to be a record breaking Greek year before it's time? Dumb weather man.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> They probably forgot how to spell. There could be a french man's name of Yves.


And Xavier. 
Zacariah. 
etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> I don't know why but the words pee picken made me chuckle out loud for several minutes.


Yes, it sounds most amusing.  
Anyway, that's $33.08 for the coffee and biscuit, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


Oh, no. 
Hopefully, in the morning you can find it. 
Down on the hands and knees, the tort's eye view has worked often enough before. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> We don't have names for Q and U on the Atlantic hurricane list, either. They rotate on a six year cycle, and it changes from male to female with each name. So we skip Q, U, X, Y, and Z, and we head straight into the Greek alphabet when we run out of names for the year. That's only happened once before.


Whose name begins with

or


or

?
Apart from the ancient Greeks, I suppose.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whose name begins with
> View attachment 306569
> or
> View attachment 306570
> 
> or
> View attachment 306571
> ?
> Apart from the ancient Greeks, I suppose.


Ummmmmm, Adam?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh boy. Here we go again. ?


???


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Here is the breeds name.


Thanks. Now I kinda remember. I'd almost bet they're hyper allergenic. Which is good for me.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yea and Thomas Rett tied for best artist of the year. I think EllieMay likes some of his music. I do too.


My bad spelling. It's Thomas Rhett and the song is be a light.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ummmmmm, Adam?


Hmmmm. 
That would be


----------



## Cathie G

Alas today Joe had a rough eye doctor appointment. So after I dropped him off at his adult program I went shopping and found something I knew he'd like. He's been wanting to snatch my flat rock from around the lakes and paint it. He's not getting it! But I did find this kit. He loves anything having to do with stars so... For my 61 years and counting bro I bought this kit and he loves it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Fortunately, we don't use the actual Greek letters, just their names, for hurricanes. Otherwise, we'd probably be better off using emojis! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


Oh no!!!! I’m so sorry to see this... I hope you have found him by now or at least he shows up soon... HUGS


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Alas today Joe had a rough eye doctor appointment. So after I dropped him off at his adult program I went shopping and found something I knew he'd like. He's been wanting to snatch my flat rock from around the lakes and paint it. He's not getting it! But I did find this kit. He loves anything having to do with stars so... For my 61 years and counting bro I bought this kit and he loves it.
> View attachment 306578


That’s is really cool... Jayden also loves to paint Rocks... Art is expressive and relaxing no matter what kind.. it is only judged by its own creator.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quiet. 
Too quiet. 

I might be able to sleep tonight without lots of Roommates crashing about the place, stumbling around in the Dark. 

Nos da!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Nos da, Adam!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Drugs are good. I like them too!!! ☺☺☺


Wow drugs for a year! That's great, I have to go to the doctors every month for some of my meds and others I get 3 months. 
I want to say more about our health system here in the U.S. But I don't want to upset the moderators. 
Did I say to much??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quiet.
> Too quiet.
> 
> I might be able to sleep tonight without lots of Roommates crashing about the place, stumbling around in the Dark.
> 
> Nos da!


Crash,crash, crash!Stumbling, stumbling ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Amron said:


> I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


? I know the feeling. Lost Opo twice. 
Good luck ????


----------



## CarolM

B


Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Carol.
> Savoury dreams.


Bleuh. I like sweet dreams better.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I still need to try to catch at least one person. I don't know who all is left. I know EllieMay is...


Chubbs
Mystic Queen
Smmclure
Heather
Amron
Golden greek torts 567
Chefdenoel
ZeropilotZ
Zaipei

Are the ones left I think. I more than likely have left someone off the list. I normally do.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> I am totally distraught, devastated. One of my torts is missing ? searches and searched for hours, no sign


Oh no!!!! Have you found it yet?


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Oh no!!!! Have you found it yet?


Sadly no, we searched in the dark until our torches had no life left? hopefully the sun will come out and Mr hermanns will appear


----------



## Amron

Ray--Opo said:


> ? I know the feeling. Lost Opo twice.
> Good luck ????


Thank you


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!!! I’m so sorry to see this... I hope you have found him by now or at least he shows up soon... HUGS


Thank you. Have to wait and see if the sun comes out and hope he has not wander d too far


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, no.
> Hopefully, in the morning you can find it.
> Down on the hands and knees, the tort's eye view has worked often enough before.
> Fingers crossed.
> View attachment 306568


Thank you, I will be on my hands and knees but I am hoping he hasn't headed to the smell of the sea and stays within our garden, I even asked the dogs for help, they only found a hedgehog


----------



## Zoeclare

Good luck @Amron I really hope he turns up today! ?


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> Good luck @Amron I really hope he turns up today! ?


Thank you. I hope so too, Mrs Herman will miss him dreadfully, they have been together since birth I believe and they are around 30 years old


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> ?
> And Xavier and Yavonne. Why in the world would they want it to be a record breaking Greek year before it's time? Dumb weather man.?


We use the word "Stupid" it is so much more effective. Like "Stupid Duck!!!"


----------



## Amron

Thank crunchie it's Friday


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Xavier.
> Zacariah.
> etc.


Are we coming up with names now?

Okay, well then how about:

Zeke
Zayn
York
Yeagar
Xanti
Xiomara


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it sounds most amusing.
> Anyway, that's $33.08 for the coffee and biscuit, please.


Sometimes I really wish that I could select an emoji many times and have them all reflect. Oh well I will just have to reply instead.

????????


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ummmmmm, Adam?


Are you still playing your mission?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. Now I kinda remember. I'd almost bet they're hyper allergenic. Which is good for me.


Why, i would have thought you would want toe opposite. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My bad spelling. It's Thomas Rhett and the song is be a light.


I will need to look it up.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Alas today Joe had a rough eye doctor appointment. So after I dropped him off at his adult program I went shopping and found something I knew he'd like. He's been wanting to snatch my flat rock from around the lakes and paint it. He's not getting it! But I did find this kit. He loves anything having to do with stars so... For my 61 years and counting bro I bought this kit and he loves it.
> View attachment 306578


You will need to post a picture of his rocks for us.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s is really cool... Jayden also loves to paint Rocks... Art is expressive and relaxing no matter what kind.. it is only judged by its own creator.


Very true and of course our roommates in the CDR. That is why I post my projects on here, I like to get feedback. All I get from my boys are heeeh!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quiet.
> Too quiet.
> 
> I might be able to sleep tonight without lots of Roommates crashing about the place, stumbling around in the Dark.
> 
> Nos da!


Yeah, I found a nice and quiet corner in my travels yesterday, which I am not using to get some sleep in every now and then. 

Nos da Adam.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow drugs for a year! That's great, I have to go to the doctors every month for some of my meds and others I get 3 months.
> I want to say more about our health system here in the U.S. But I don't want to upset the moderators.
> Did I say to much??


Not enough, we love gossip in here, so go right ahead and say something, But lets just check, is anybody going to be upset if Opo gossips a bit?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Sadly no, we searched in the dark until our torches had no life left? hopefully the sun will come out and Mr hermanns will appear


Yes, the sun is always a good way to draw them out. Is it possible that he has maybe dug a burrow somewhere where you cannot see it? Hopefully he will come out when it is warmer and he gets hungry.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Thank crunchie it's Friday


Oh I do like that one. Thank crunchie -.........ummmmm I just wanted to say it too!! ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Why, i would have thought you would want toe opposite. ?


Damn phone keyboard. Where are those glasses that Cathie gave me?

Was supposed to read as: Why, I would have though you would the opposite? ?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Yeah, I found a nice and quiet corner in my travels yesterday, which I am not using to get some sleep in every now and then.
> 
> Nos da Adam.


NOW...Now using to get some sleep ...... Sheesh can nothing go right this morning?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. Now I kinda remember. I'd almost bet they're hyper allergenic. Which is good for me.


Sorry Cathie, an akita is definitely not for you. They have a dense undercoat, and one would knock you right over. They are banned in some countries.


----------



## CarolM

Well welll welll. all caught up again.

Okay I call The Dark Lords given mission to @Mystic Queen, @Zaipei, @Smmclure, to start their missions and then disappear.

I Call The Dark Lords given mission for Chubbs and Zeropilot is to pop in every now and then to talk about mundane things.

I call The Dark Lords given mission to Amron, is to talk about and or ask about coffee, milk and or biscuits somewhere or at least once a day in her posts.

I call The Dark Lords given mission to Heather is Cinder.

I call The Dark Lords given mission for Chefdenoel to be food.

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 I am still trying to figure out.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Sorry Cathie, an akita is definitely not for you. They have a dense undercoat, and one would knock you right over. They are banned in some countries.
> View attachment 306590


Well we were trying to find her a dog that she could have. Oh well what can we do? Give her a squirrel perhaps?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Damn phone keyboard. Where are those glasses that Cathie gave me?
> 
> Was supposed to read as: Why, I would have though you would the opposite? ?


Okay, I admit it.....from now on I accept the mission of spelling mistakes in my posts. That will be my story from now on!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

And @Cathie G here is your doggie for the day.


----------



## CarolM

And just because I can. This gorgeous horse.
Not mine of course. I wish it was but I got this one off pinterest.


----------



## CarolM

I Call The Dark Lords given mission to Chefdenoel's to be the excessive use of punctuation marks.

And I call the Dark Lords given mission to Elliemay's to be the use of more than one full stop in each sentence.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Not enough, we love gossip in here, so go right ahead and say something, But lets just check, is anybody going to be upset if Opo gossips a bit?


I think what @Ray--Opo is hinting at is that our healthcare system gets political very quickly. And it's an election year this year.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Are you still playing your mission?


Oh yes I am.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Well welll welll. all caught up again.
> 
> Okay I call The Dark Lords given mission to @Mystic Queen, @Zaipei, @Smmclure, to start their missions and then disappear.
> 
> I Call The Dark Lords given mission for Chubbs and Zeropilot is to pop in every now and then to talk about mundane things.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission to Amron, is to talk about and or ask about coffee, milk and or biscuits somewhere or at least once a day in her posts.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission to Heather is Cinder.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission for Chefdenoel to be food.
> 
> Golden Greek Tortoise 567 I am still trying to figure out.


I love being confusing! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Friday! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Crash,crash, crash!Stumbling, stumbling ??


Luckily I had jellyfish in my ears and slept through.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Chubbs
> Mystic Queen
> Smmclure
> Heather
> Amron
> Golden greek torts 567
> Chefdenoel
> ZeropilotZ
> Zaipei
> 
> Are the ones left I think. I more than likely have left someone off the list. I normally do.


I think I prefer Zaipei to Jaizei. Not sure if he will, though 
You missed out Meg, @Pistachio's Pamperer who started off really strongly, but I don't think is playing anymore.
You also missed out Noel,@AZtortMom who never really started.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Are we coming up with names now?
> 
> Okay, well then how about:
> 
> Zeke
> Zayn
> York
> Yeagar
> Xanti
> Xiomara


Xyyyxz. 
And Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Oh I do like that one. Thank crunchie -.........ummmmm I just wanted to say it too!! ? ? ?


I bought crunchies for all my colleagues at work, spent the morning saying "thank crunchie it's Friday" they thought I had gone mad but they enjoyed the chocolate treat


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay I call The Dark Lords given mission to @Mystic Queen, @Zaipei, @Smmclure, to start their missions and then disappear.
> 
> I Call The Dark Lords given mission for Chubbs and Zeropilot is to pop in every now and then to talk about mundane things.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission to Amron, is to talk about and or ask about coffee, milk and or biscuits somewhere or at least once a day in her posts.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission to Heather is Cinder.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission for Chefdenoel to be food.
> 
> Golden Greek Tortoise 567 I am still trying to figure out.


I shall treat sentences one and two with the contempt they deserve and ignore them. 
Amron is incorrect : -10.
Heather is incorrect -10.
Chefdenoel is correct, to post pictures of food. +1.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Yvonne @Chefdenoel10 
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I Call The Dark Lords given mission to Chefdenoel's to be the excessive use of punctuation marks.
> 
> And I call the Dark Lords given mission to Elliemay's to be the use of more than one full stop in each sentence.


You must wait until your previous guesses are considered correct or incorrect before having another guess for the same Agent. 
-2


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think what @Ray--Opo is hinting at is that our healthcare system gets political very quickly. And it's an election year this year.


Correct. 
And politics can lead to bad blood and is pretty boring as a subject in the Cold Dark Room. 
And is against forum rules. 
I'd rather not go there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynoon, Roommates. 
Good luck to @Amron today in finding the missing Mr. Tortoise. 

Today is National Cheeseburger Day in the USA.
Yummmy.
There are so many cheese related days, it's really wonderful.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Roommates.
> Good luck to @Amron today in finding the missing Mr. Tortoise.
> 
> Today is National Cheeseburger Day in the USA.
> Yummmy.
> There are so many cheese related days, it's really wonderful.


Good Morning back atch ya


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I love being confusing! ?


Well you must be in seventh heaven right now!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I prefer Zaipei to Jaizei. Not sure if he will, though
> You missed out Meg, @Pistachio's Pamperer who started off really strongly, but I don't think is playing anymore.
> You also missed out Noel,@AZtortMom who never really started.


okay I thougth I was spelling it wrong and was sure I had left out some people.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> I bought crunchies for all my colleagues at work, spent the morning saying "thank crunchie it's Friday" they thought I had gone mad but they enjoyed the chocolate treat


Pity I did not have any colleagues like you handing out crunchie's at work. I would have liked the treat as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall treat sentences one and two with the contempt they deserve and ignore them.
> Amron is incorrect : -10.
> Heather is incorrect -10.
> Chefdenoel is correct, to post pictures of food. +1.


oh Wow,, Okay then ignore my post further down as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You must wait until your previous guesses are considered correct or incorrect before having another guess for the same Agent.
> -2


Righty O. Lesson learnt. And I was so sure that I was on to something with Heather. Damn it, she will probably end up being just like Cathie and making me kick myself in the butt for it.?‍


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> And politics can lead to bad blood and is pretty boring as a subject in the Cold Dark Room.
> And is against forum rules.
> I'd rather not go there.


There is a politics room around here? I Look around the corner to see if I can see it. Oh well I would rather not go there either, they are too confusing for little o innocent me.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Correct.
> And politics can lead to bad blood and is pretty boring as a subject in the Cold Dark Room.
> And is against forum rules.
> I'd rather not go there.


You want to start a fight? Easy just argue politics or religion! You are guaranteed to ruin whatever kind of relationship you had with that person and almost no chance they will speak to you again! Hence for certain people it is a tactical tool !


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Roommates.
> Good luck to @Amron today in finding the missing Mr. Tortoise.
> 
> Today is National Cheeseburger Day in the USA.
> Yummmy.
> There are so many cheese related days, it's really wonderful.


Less than a mile from my house— Carytown Burgers & Fries and Roy’s Big Burger -two of the best in all of RVA


----------



## Blackdog1714

O sorry had to do it it’s a palindrome post


----------



## Yvonne G

Zoeclare said:


> I don't know why but the words pee picken made me chuckle out loud for several minutes.


Not to be picky, but it's "PEA" pickin'.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hey my CDR family. I haven’t vanished I’ve been busy and currently looking after a very VERY cheeky parrot named Charlie.
(dog on my lap is my little phoebe).
Hope your all safe and well ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey my CDR family. I haven’t vanished I’ve been busy and currently looking after a very VERY cheeky parrot named Charlie.
> (dog on my lap is my little phoebe).
> Hope your all safe and well ??


Beautiful parrot, cute puppy! Perfect combo. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Beautiful parrot, cute puppy! Perfect combo. ?


The parrot is a little s**t lol. The language he comes out with. Like wow lmao. 
the dog is my ikkle phoebe. 
i adopted her from rspca. I couldn’t resist her little face. shes 5 years old.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> The parrot is a little s**t lol. The language he comes out with. Like wow lmao.
> the dog is my ikkle phoebe.
> i adopted her from rspca. I couldn’t resist her little face. shes 5 years old.


Oh yes you have to be careful what you say around parrots. I went to a friends house and that parrot said some words I’ve never heard before. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yes you have to be careful what you say around parrots. I went to a friends house and that parrot said some words I’ve never heard before. ?


It’s what rose has thought him. I was horrified. The language like yikes. I would wash my daughter and sons mouth out if they spoke that language lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Well welll welll. all caught up again.
> 
> Okay I call The Dark Lords given mission to @Mystic Queen, @Zaipei, @Smmclure, to start their missions and then disappear.
> 
> I Call The Dark Lords given mission for Chubbs and Zeropilot is to pop in every now and then to talk about mundane things.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission to Amron, is to talk about and or ask about coffee, milk and or biscuits somewhere or at least once a day in her posts.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission to Heather is Cinder.
> 
> I call The Dark Lords given mission for Chefdenoel to be food.
> 
> Golden Greek Tortoise 567 I am still trying to figure out.


Oh my lord in heaven! There aren't enough minus tens in all the world to handle this post!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s what rose has thought him. I was horrified. The language like yikes. I would wash my daughter and sons mouth out if they spoke that language lol.


Oh boy, that’s not good but funny at the same time. ? That lady really needs to get her pet care right.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> You want to start a fight? Easy just argue politics or religion! You are guaranteed to ruin whatever kind of relationship you had with that person and almost no chance they will speak to you again! Hence for certain people it is a tactical tool !


Indeed.
I quite like the 'My dad is better/ bigger than your dad.' fight starter as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I shall treat sentences one and two with the contempt they deserve and ignore them.
> Amron is incorrect : -10.
> Heather is incorrect -10.
> Chefdenoel is correct, to post pictures of food. +1.


Yippee!!! She got one right!


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good Mornynoon, Roommates.
> Good luck to @Amron today in finding the missing Mr. Tortoise.
> 
> Today is National Cheeseburger Day in the USA.
> Yummmy.
> There are so many cheese related days, it's really wonderful.


Good morning to you although it is 16.10 here. No sign of Mr Herman ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Not to be picky, but it's "PEA" pickin'.


One could pick pee, I suppose. 
But it wouldn't be as nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey my CDR family. I haven’t vanished I’ve been busy and currently looking after a very VERY cheeky parrot named Charlie.
> (dog on my lap is my little phoebe).
> Hope your all safe and well ??


Greetings, Kat, nice to know you're okay. 
Welcome back. 
Hope you find Charlie soon.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> Good morning to you although it is 16.10 here. No sign of Mr Herman ?


Praying for him to come back. ? Don’t give up. My little girl was gone for weeks before she finally decided to show up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh yes you have to be careful what you say around parrots. I went to a friends house and that parrot said some words I’ve never heard before. ?


Phosphatocopid?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Greetings, Kat, nice to know you're okay.
> Welcome back.
> Hope you find Charlie soon.


She’s looking after Charlie, not finding him. I got confused too. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Phosphatocopid?


That’s not even a word ?


----------



## Zoeclare

I know someone who has an African grey parrot and if she says "daddy's in the toilet" it starts blowing raspberries! Cringe!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Good morning to you although it is 16.10 here. No sign of Mr Herman ?


Good afternoon. 
Though my, ' Good mornynoon', covers both morning and afternoon because of the time differences. 
I'm very sorry about Mr Herman. 
There's still hope. 
Sometimes they can turn up weeks or even months later.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> I know someone who has an African grey parrot and if she says "daddy's in the toilet" it starts blowing raspberries! Cringe!


Bleh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> She’s looking after Charlie, not finding him. I got confused too. ?


Hmmm.
Silly me.
I think it best that I go and find my glasses. 
It's one of the annoying things in my world that I need my glasses to be able to find my glasses. 
And Tidgy is no help at all.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Silly me.
> I think it best that I go and find my glasses.
> It's one of the annoying things in my world that I need my glasses to be able to find my glasses.
> And Tidgy is no help at all.


Yes! I always have this problem too!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Silly me.
> I think it best that I go and find my glasses.
> It's one of the annoying things in my world that I need my glasses to be able to find my glasses.
> And Tidgy is no help at all.


Blame Tidgy, yep that’s right. ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s not even a word ?


Tis too. 
It's an ancient Cambrian group of crustaceans, related to and maybe ancestral to ostracods. 
I have a fossil of one or two. 
They're very rare.
And very tiny. This one's about 1.5 mm across. 
The lumpy thing sort of left of centre just in the bottom half of the image.


The other lumpy thing, further up and to the right, is a trilobite head. 
It's a word I hadn't heard of myself until earlier this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Yes! I always have this problem too!


Tidgy being no help at all?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Blame Tidgy, yep that’s right. ??


The little minx.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tis too.
> It's an ancient Cambrian group of crustaceans, related to and maybe ancestral to ostracods.
> I have a fossil of one or two.
> They're very rare.
> And very tiny. This one's about 1.5 mm across.
> The lumpy thing sort of left of centre just in the bottom half of the image.
> View attachment 306608
> 
> The other lumpy thing, further up and to the right, is a trilobite head.
> It's a word I hadn't heard of myself until earlier this year.
> View attachment 306608


Shock me silly you’re right.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The little minx.


She is indeed.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy being no help at all?


She’s a little minx. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Shock me silly you’re right.


Always.
Well, usually. 
Sometimes.
Occasionally. 
Rarely. 
I was right once, i recall.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Zoeclare said:


> I know someone who has an African grey parrot and if she says "daddy's in the toilet" it starts blowing raspberries! Cringe!


If I go shower he does a waterfall noise. If I make a drink he makes the noise of a teaspoon on the cup. 
he tells you to shut up and all sorts lol. He chases my dog too. Oooh he’s amazing ahaha


----------



## Zoeclare

Mystic_Queen said:


> If I go shower he does a waterfall noise. If I make a drink he makes the noise of a teaspoon on the cup.
> he tells you to shut up and all sorts lol. He chases my dog too. Oooh he’s amazing ahaha


He sounds awesome! My budgie whistles the Simpsons theme tune but that's it ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Ahem. It’s been life kicking me in the pants. That pesky thing called work has been soul sucking. 

Gorilla warfare. Pop up..commit my mission work...then jump back into my nut tree with my squirrel minions. Muhaha. 

Sorry folks I am a lurker by nature. I read and ponder. 
-Meg


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ahem. It’s been life kicking me in the pants. That pesky thing called work has been soul sucking.
> 
> Gorilla warfare. Pop up..commit my mission work...then jump back into my nut tree with my squirrel minions. Muhaha.
> 
> Sorry folks I am a lurker by nature. I read and ponder.
> -Meg


Hope life decides to lay off for a while. Take care. ??


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> You want to start a fight? Easy just argue politics or religion! You are guaranteed to ruin whatever kind of relationship you had with that person and almost no chance they will speak to you again! Hence for certain people it is a tactical tool !


You mean if you don't want someone to ever speak to you again just talk politics to them? Well then I better go talk to a few people.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The 2020 Atlantic hurricane season is officially into the Greek alphabet for naming new storms. 
Subtropical Storm Alpha developed off the coast of PORTUGAL, of all things! Portugal and Spain may see some rain from it.


National Hurricane Center


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey my CDR family. I haven’t vanished I’ve been busy and currently looking after a very VERY cheeky parrot named Charlie.
> (dog on my lap is my little phoebe).
> Hope your all safe and well ??


Well Hello there stranger.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yippee!!! She got one right!


I know. I felt the same. ???


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> The parrot is a little s**t lol. The language he comes out with. Like wow lmao.
> the dog is my ikkle phoebe.
> i adopted her from rspca. I couldn’t resist her little face. shes 5 years old.


I couldn't see Phoebe in your photo on my phone. ?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Good morning to you although it is 16.10 here. No sign of Mr Herman ?


Oh no Amron.


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> I know someone who has an African grey parrot and if she says "daddy's in the toilet" it starts blowing raspberries! Cringe!


Oh my word. I would be so very embarrased.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon.
> Though my, ' Good mornynoon', covers both morning and afternoon because of the time differences.
> I'm very sorry about Mr Herman.
> There's still hope.
> Sometimes they can turn up weeks or even months later.


Oh no. I really really hope that he does not take months to come back.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoon.
> Though my, ' Good mornynoon', covers both morning and afternoon because of the time differences.
> I'm very sorry about Mr Herman.
> There's still hope.
> Sometimes they can turn up weeks or even months later.


Well we have cut down and cleared one area of the garden in the hope of finding him, still no luck?


----------



## Amron

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Praying for him to come back. ? Don’t give up. My little girl was gone for weeks before she finally decided to show up.


Fingers crossed, we have been clearing parts of the garden in the hope of finding him, no luck today ?


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Oh no. I really really hope that he does not take months to come back.


So do I, Mrs Herman seems distraught, wandered Ng around the enclosure in circles, not at all her normal self


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> So do I, Mrs Herman seems distraught, wandered Ng around the enclosure in circles, not at all her normal self


Oh Shame poor thing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some positive turtle talk for a Friday

 https://news.maryland.gov/dnr/2020/...s-police-escort-sea-turtles-back-to-the-wild/


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well hello there. Something funny happened to my phone the other day. I went into my photos and there to my astonishment was your photo. The only thing I can figure out is my pet Moto decided it liked you or I accidentally touched something. To make a long story short... your pic is going down in history cause I don't erase pics.?


I hope i had clothes on


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday!!! Its a beautiful day.. i love u all (sometimes) lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s is really cool... Jayden also loves to paint Rocks... Art is expressive and relaxing no matter what kind.. it is only judged by its own creator.


I might be able to find Joe some slate around here easily. A lot of old homes had slate roofing and they sell the old tiles in antique and farm stores when they replace their roofs. I'm always trying to open his imagination for something new. He wants my rock but he's not getting it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hope i had clothes on


You did or I would have broken my own rule. Actually it was the picture you posted here on the CDR or the nut house. I liked it. It's just funny to me what goes on with my pics. Certain ones just show up in places in my files and not by me putting them there.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah its funny that sometimes girls just show up at my house without me asking them to.. oh that was just a dream


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Why, i would have thought you would want toe opposite. ?


Yep little pocket pet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ahem. It’s been life kicking me in the pants. That pesky thing called work has been soul sucking.
> 
> Gorilla warfare. Pop up..commit my mission work...then jump back into my nut tree with my squirrel minions. Muhaha.
> 
> Sorry folks I am a lurker by nature. I read and ponder.
> -Meg


Lurking's cool.

Lurk.

Lurk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lurk.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> The 2020 Atlantic hurricane season is officially into the Greek alphabet for naming new storms.
> Subtropical Storm Alpha developed off the coast of PORTUGAL, of all things! Portugal and Spain may see some rain from it.
> 
> 
> National Hurricane Center


Maybe us as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday!!! Its a beautiful day.. i love u all (sometimes) lol


I love you, too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love you, too.


U sexy beast you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lurk.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I better not drink around you haha


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Sorry Cathie, an akita is definitely not for you. They have a dense undercoat, and one would knock you right over. They are banned in some countries.
> View attachment 306590


It's not the dog I thought it was. But some dogs that have lots of fur are hyper allergenic namely a Chow. Their hair and dander doesn't bother me. I guess I'm just wishing I could have a dog. But I have a lot of fun with my house rabbit too so... they are as close to you as a dog is. Maybe a little bit sassier though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I better not drink around you haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306623


Itll look like olympic fencing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Itll look like olympic fencing





Hmmm.
Or tossing the caber.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I had to google that one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306625
> 
> Hmmm.
> Or tossing the caber.


Im gonna use that as a pick up line somehow lol


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well we were trying to find her a dog that she could have. Oh well what can we do? Give her a squirrel perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 306591


A squirrel would make a nice little friend and I've actually had one that loved me. I don't think we are allowed to have them anymore. But also they really do need to be wild and in the trees. I love their dreys. I wish I could basket weave as beautifully.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Righty O. Lesson learnt. And I was so sure that I was on to something with Heather. Damn it, she will probably end up being just like Cathie and making me kick myself in the butt for it.?‍


Am I ever going to live this down ?️?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow drugs for a year! That's great, I have to go to the doctors every month for some of my meds and others I get 3 months.
> I want to say more about our health system here in the U.S. But I don't want to upset the moderators.
> Did I say to much??


I really have to bite my tongue here as well!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Chubbs
> Mystic Queen
> Smmclure
> Heather
> Amron
> Golden greek torts 567
> Chefdenoel
> ZeropilotZ
> Zaipei
> 
> Are the ones left I think. I more than likely have left someone off the list. I normally do.


Damn! I was hoping more of you get eliminated while I get my brain back on track to keep y’all confused.. I’ve been to scared to post & give myself away right now ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hope i had clothes on


You don't remember? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay wow ive missed u like a fat kid misses cake


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You don't remember? ?


Sometimes lmao


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Zoeclare said:


> He sounds awesome! My budgie whistles the Simpsons theme tune but that's it ?


Charlie does laurel and hardy tune. I taught him ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> Well Hello there stranger.


Well hello beautiful ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> A squirrel would make a nice little friend and I've actually had one that loved me. I don't think we are allowed to have them anymore. But also they really do need to be wild and in the trees. I love their dreys. I wish I could basket weave as beautifully.?


Apeaking of squirrels..


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey my CDR family. I haven’t vanished I’ve been busy and currently looking after a very VERY cheeky parrot named Charlie.
> (dog on my lap is my little phoebe).
> Hope your all safe and well ??


Hello but I couldn't see Phoebe. How's it going with the kids? And with parrots also don't forget they like music too. Little pictures have big ears. They like to sing along I'll bet.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

CarolM said:


> I couldn't see Phoebe in your photo on my phone. ?


Little miss phoebe ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Little miss phoebe ??


Whats that? A guinea pig? Haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Hello but I couldn't see Phoebe. How's it going with the kids? And with parrots also don't forget they like music too. Little pictures have big ears. They like to sing along I'll bet.?


Oooh he loves Jason aldean. A little more summertime.
he loves luke Brian too lol. I’ve turned him into a country music bird his owner ain’t gonna like that ??

all good with kiddies. Back at school and both not happy about it lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats that? A guinea pig? Haha


A dog I rescued from rspca you cheeky bugger lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> A dog I rescued from rspca you cheeky bugger lol


Inwould have left him there lmao jk jk


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sometimes lmao


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> EllieMay wow ive missed u like a fat kid misses cake


So your saying you‘re a fat kid? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> So your saying you‘re a fat kid? ?


Im huge! I sweat butter


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im huge! I sweat butter


Ewwwww! Too much information. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> I know someone who has an African grey parrot and if she says "daddy's in the toilet" it starts blowing raspberries! Cringe!


I had a friend that as a visitor left the African Grey would say whew and breath a sigh of relief.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I had a friend that as a visitor left the African Grey would say whew and breath a sigh of relief.?


I had a friend with an african grey that said ouch when u kicked him across the room


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> He sounds awesome! My budgie whistles the Simpsons theme tune but that's it ?


Well then play some rap it'll get real interesting...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had a friend with an african grey that said ouch when u kicked him across the room


That’s a big fat lie just like you. ??


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> I had a friend that as a visitor left the African Grey would say whew and breath a sigh of relief.?


To be fair I'd probably do that and blame it on the budgie! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s a big fat lie just like you. ??


Jk.. he said wtf


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jk.. he said wtf


Did you wash his mouth with soap?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

And here I am wondering where that parrot learned that kind of language. That’s an easy answer. ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Did you wash his mouth with soap?


Come on! Im not mean.. it was rat poison


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Im not mean.. it was rat poison


Pfttt, me thinks you‘re too lazy to go get rat poison. Or soap for that matter.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

True.. the kick took all my energy


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> Well we have cut down and cleared one area of the garden in the hope of finding him, still no luck?


Did you check around under the rocks thingy? I'm probably wrong but it is a changing season here and getting a bit cooler. Just a thought.


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jk.. he said wtf


Bet he was spitting feathers


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True.. the kick took all my energy


Let me guess, you tried to kick the poor thing, but slipped and fell on your back. Then you were too fat to roll over and get back up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I think i told the story bout the blue and gold macaw that used to chase my feet around the pet store.. i hate parrots lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think i told the story bout the blue and gold macaw that used to chase my feet around the pet store.. i hate parrots lol


I would’ve paid to see that parrot in action.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Bet he was spitting feathers


Mad as a wet hen


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Apeaking of squirrels..
> View attachment 306626


Ok but what did you do to Alvin?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Ok but what did you do to Alvin?


Jack ate him


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ok but what did you do to Alvin?


I miss alvin.. so does jack


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Jack ate him


He did **** a fur ball


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mad as a wet hen


Flew the nest!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He did **** a fur ball


Hmmmm, was it Alvin or your sock?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Got his feathers up in a bunch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmmm, was it Alvin or your sock?


If he ate my sock he’d be dead within the hr


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If he ate my sock he’d be dead within the hr


Like if he smelled ur breath lmao


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If he ate my sock he’d be dead within the hr


That and he most likely wouldn‘t go near it. Tortoises may not be as smart as us, but they would know better then to go near Chubbs’ sock.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Like if he smelled ur breath lmao


I sir actually brush my teeth, you I‘m not so sure. ? I can see why Jack prefers to spend his days outside.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That and he most likely wouldn‘t go near it. Tortoises may not be as smart as us, but they would know better then to go near Chubbs’ sock.


Come on.. if i could bottle that smell up id be a millionaire


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on.. if i could bottle that smell up id be a millionaire


Yeah a millionaire in debt.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I sir actually brush my teeth, you I‘m not so sure. ? I can see why Jack prefers to spend his days outside.


Well u only have 3 of them  how hard is that


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well u only have 3 of them  how hard is that


Oh come now, if you will ever see my beautiful smile you would know that I have a full set off teeth. And don’t you say it’s dentures. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh come now, if you will ever see my beautiful smile you would know that I have a full set off teeth. And don’t you say it’s dentures. ?


Just plaque dripping off ur gums lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Stage 7 gingivitis


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont try to battle me .. u will lose lollll


----------



## Zoeclare

wow it gets crazy in here on a Friday night! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Zoeclare said:


> wow it gets crazy in here on a Friday night! ?


It sure does


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> wow it gets crazy in here on a Friday night! ?


I was trying to behave


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just plaque dripping off ur gums lmao


Maybe you see that, but that’s because your eyesight has severely deteriorated.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U should see t


Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Maybe you see that, but that’s because your eyesight has severely deteriorated.


thank god


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont try to battle me .. u will lose lollll


Oh please ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was trying to behave


Me too, I'm drinking my beer in a glass tonight instead of straight from the can!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

On a serious note...god bless Elliemays lil girl! Tough as nails


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Me too, I'm drinking my beer in a glass tonight instead of straight from the can!


High class type of girl


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Me too, I'm drinking my beer in a glass tonight instead of straight from the can!


Im drinking mine out of a dog bowl


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> On a serious note...god bless Elliemays lil girl! Tough as nails


She is, god bless her.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im drinking mine out of a dog bowl


The lowest class!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The lowest class!


I didnt even make it to class


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt even make it to class


On that we can both agree on. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Zoeclare said:


> wow it gets crazy in here on a Friday night! ?


I think it's time for our Friday Night Disclaimer... Don't take anything that @Chubbs the tegu says seriously. It'll give you really bad heartburn if you do. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> On that we can both agree on. ?


Poor taste! deleted by moderator


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think it's time for our Friday Night Disclaimer... Don't take anything that @Chubbs the tegu says seriously. It'll give you really bad heartburn if you do. ?


Pastel i feel the love


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Still looking for that face palm option via the Like button...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Still looking for that face palm option via the Like button...


There are a lot of options missing that i would find useful


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Why do i get legging ads on here lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

God bless the inventor of them though


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well everyone I’d better take Friday night off before it gets too crazy. See y’all later. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There are a lot of options missing that i would find useful


So who's the lucky moderator assigned to chaperone you this evening?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well everyone I’d better take Friday night off before it gets too crazy. See y’all later. ?


Aww what a party pooper


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aww what a party pooper


My favorite job. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> So who's the lucky moderator assigned to chaperone you this evening?


The only ones that actually get paid cash lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its dead .. i can smell it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its dead .. i can smell it


Rotting jellyfish?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hope its that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I thought pastel missed a shower


----------



## Blackdog1714

H


Cathie G said:


> It's not the dog I thought it was. But some dogs that have lots of fur are hyper allergenic namely a Chow. Their hair and dander doesn't bother me. I guess I'm just wishing I could have a dog. But I have a lot of fun with my house rabbit too so... they are as close to you as a dog is. Maybe a little bit sassier though.


here is my 2 year old female Arabella


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Roommates.  
I'm off to discover the wheel. 
See you later.


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK, I realize it's been a bit since we talked about men in kilts...Here is my 57 yr old son...His hair is past his waist, now I'll work on finding a hair photo. And if it wasn't here we had that kilt conversation, where was it???


----------



## Lokkje

Nuthouse


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im drinking mine out of a dog bowl


Apropos


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont try to battle me .. u will lose lollll


Yeah right


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah its funny that sometimes girls just show up at my house without me asking them to.. oh that was just a dream


And any girl’s nightmare


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Did you check around under the rocks thingy? I'm probably wrong but it is a changing season here and getting a bit cooler. Just a thought.


My job today is moving them damn rocks, previous owner dumped them there to fill in a pond because there were newts in it and they wanted planning permission to build, it was still refused. It's going to be a big job


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> wow it gets crazy in here on a Friday night! ?


Doesn't it just!! And personal


----------



## Amron

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I realize it's been a bit since we talked about men in kilts...Here is my 57 yr old son...His hair is past his waist, now I'll work on finding a hair photo. And if it wasn't here we had that kilt conversation, where was it???
> View attachment 306660


Some men are born to wear kilts, some unfortunately are not, your son is the first, suits him


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey my CDR family. I haven’t vanished I’ve been busy and currently looking after a very VERY cheeky parrot named Charlie.
> (dog on my lap is my little phoebe).
> Hope your all safe and well ??


Beautiful! All 3 of you;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> EllieMay wow ive missed u like a fat kid misses cake


Oh geez... I’m sorry I haven’t been around to keep you in line... bet you’ve been pushing all your limits..tsk tsk tsk.. I’m watching you now though!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooh he loves Jason aldean. A little more summertime.
> he loves luke Brian too lol. I’ve turned him into a country music bird his owner ain’t gonna like that ??
> 
> all good with kiddies. Back at school and both not happy about it lol



Well that does it... just go on and send the bird to me!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I miss alvin.. so does jack


Sadly enough... me too?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why do i get legging ads on here lmao


One must wonder ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.
> I'm off to discover the wheel.
> See you later.


Wait Adam, come back! Someone has already done that one....


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I realize it's been a bit since we talked about men in kilts...Here is my 57 yr old son...His hair is past his waist, now I'll work on finding a hair photo. And if it wasn't here we had that kilt conversation, where was it???
> View attachment 306660



Well you don’t see that everyday ;-) I’ve always been jealous of men with good hair.. my brother always had the best.. he rocked the ‘Joe Dirt’ look for many years...


----------



## EllieMay

Well good morning... I had every intention of popping in last night to chat but I couldn’t get caught up fast enough... Slept in my own bed for the first time after 5 nights of the dreaded chair! Hospital insisted that we start taking 24 hour shifts ? Anyway, daughter is making a lot of progress now.. she was out of the hospital bed for the first time yesterday.. she skipped the walk and went from crawl to sprint 0-60.... lol. We have reason to believe that she may be moved from the ICU today.. my Cinder is at this moment snoring on my feet and son is tucked into my arm.. it’s just a little before 5am here and I’m wide awake... I got more sleep in 4 hours here than I have all week I think.. all the critters are doing well.. they were all very excited to see me yesterday and it made my heart happy!! My brother had been here when I got home yesterday and had cleaned the house for me... he’s the best!!! any way, I’m going to go make a cup of coffee... I think it may be my first glimpse of heaven ?


----------



## EllieMay

I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Wait Adam, come back! Someone has already done that one....


Yeah, but not for a very long time. 
And they didn't patent it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning... I had every intention of popping in last night to chat but I couldn’t get caught up fast enough... Slept in my own bed for the first time after 5 nights of the dreaded chair! Hospital insisted that we start taking 24 hour shifts ? Anyway, daughter is making a lot of progress now.. she was out of the hospital bed for the first time yesterday.. she skipped the walk and went from crawl to sprint 0-60.... lol. We have reason to believe that she may be moved from the ICU today.. my Cinder is at this moment snoring on my feet and son is tucked into my arm.. it’s just a little before 5am here and I’m wide awake... I got more sleep in 4 hours here than I have all week I think.. all the critters are doing well.. they were all very excited to see me yesterday and it made my heart happy!! My brother had been here when I got home yesterday and had cleaned the house for me... he’s the best!!! any way, I’m going to go make a cup of coffee... I think it may be my first glimpse of heaven ?


Most excellent news all round! 








I'll have a celebratory coffee too, I think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!
> View attachment 306666


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ahaaaaaaarrrrrrrr, me hearties, avast there you landlubbers!  
It be an excellent and positive start to the day what with Heather's news.
Shiver me timbers, it be Talk Like a Pirate Day! 
Ahhhhhhaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning... I had every intention of popping in last night to chat but I couldn’t get caught up fast enough... Slept in my own bed for the first time after 5 nights of the dreaded chair! Hospital insisted that we start taking 24 hour shifts ? Anyway, daughter is making a lot of progress now.. she was out of the hospital bed for the first time yesterday.. she skipped the walk and went from crawl to sprint 0-60.... lol. We have reason to believe that she may be moved from the ICU today.. my Cinder is at this moment snoring on my feet and son is tucked into my arm.. it’s just a little before 5am here and I’m wide awake... I got more sleep in 4 hours here than I have all week I think.. all the critters are doing well.. they were all very excited to see me yesterday and it made my heart happy!! My brother had been here when I got home yesterday and had cleaned the house for me... he’s the best!!! any way, I’m going to go make a cup of coffee... I think it may be my first glimpse of heaven ?


Oh yay! I’m so glad to here that she’s getting better. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pieces of Eight!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> H
> 
> here is my 2 year old female Arabella
> 
> View attachment 306650


Aw, what a face! But oh!!! what a grooming nightmare!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I realize it's been a bit since we talked about men in kilts...Here is my 57 yr old son...His hair is past his waist, now I'll work on finding a hair photo. And if it wasn't here we had that kilt conversation, where was it???
> View attachment 306660


No, you're right. . . just several days LATE!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning... I had every intention of popping in last night to chat but I couldn’t get caught up fast enough... Slept in my own bed for the first time after 5 nights of the dreaded chair! Hospital insisted that we start taking 24 hour shifts ? Anyway, daughter is making a lot of progress now.. she was out of the hospital bed for the first time yesterday.. she skipped the walk and went from crawl to sprint 0-60.... lol. We have reason to believe that she may be moved from the ICU today.. my Cinder is at this moment snoring on my feet and son is tucked into my arm.. it’s just a little before 5am here and I’m wide awake... I got more sleep in 4 hours here than I have all week I think.. all the critters are doing well.. they were all very excited to see me yesterday and it made my heart happy!! My brother had been here when I got home yesterday and had cleaned the house for me... he’s the best!!! any way, I’m going to go make a cup of coffee... I think it may be my first glimpse of heaven ?


It's good to feel that you're upbeat! Makes me feel relieved.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!
> View attachment 306666


I hope she doesn't over do and try to get ahead of the healing. ( what a lovey little doggy!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Ho, ho, ho and a bottle of rum! (oh look. . . is that a dead man over there with 15 men on his chest?)


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, what a face! But oh!!! what a grooming nightmare!


I may a grooming tool or two! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!
> View attachment 306666


That is wonderful news! Great pic?
Keeping you all in our prayers. ?????


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I hope she doesn't over do and try to get ahead of the healing. ( what a lovey little doggy!)


Yes Mam!!! I will be watching her closely... she will probably be close to hating me before this is over ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think what @Ray--Opo is hinting at is that our healthcare system gets political very quickly. And it's an election year this year.


??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, just popped in to see how Heather and the family were doing. 
Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to see how Heather and the family were doing.
> Hope everyone is doing great!



Sunny bright breezy n cool. The sky is incredibly blue - winds from the North pushed #Sally out to the oceaneast of us. Filled the DELMARVA with cool fresh Canadian air. We’re 20 degrees colder than normal. No humidity - so Autumnal. I need to adjust Sullys thermostat up, nightbox temps dropping below 80. We’re also moving some plants back inside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny bright breezy n cool. The sky is incredibly blue - winds from the North pushed #Sally out to the oceaneast of us. Filled the DELMARVA with cool fresh Canadian air. We’re 20 degrees colder than normal. No humidity - so Autumnal. I need to adjust Sullys thermostat up, nightbox temps dropping below 80. We’re also moving some plants back inside.


I hear ya on the cooler weather. William is here this week end getting all my sheds winter ready and my daughter has been moving plants into the greenhouse a few each day. Our nights have been dipping down close to upper 50sF.


----------



## EllieMay

It was pretty cool in my neck of the woods too.. very refreshing. But I did notice that the double tortoise box had dipped a little low.. I’m going to have to tweak the thermostats when I’m home tomorrow.. I just found out that Jess isn’t going to get moved from ICU today but we should make it tomorrow..


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> My job today is moving them damn rocks, previous owner dumped them there to fill in a pond because there were newts in it and they wanted planning permission to build, it was still refused. It's going to be a big job


Sorry, I wouldn't want to cause unneeded work while you're trying to find your tort. I just know how much my little guy likes rocks. He likes sitting on flat rocks and I'll bet he would dig under if he could.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I realize it's been a bit since we talked about men in kilts...Here is my 57 yr old son...His hair is past his waist, now I'll work on finding a hair photo. And if it wasn't here we had that kilt conversation, where was it???
> View attachment 306660


You and I had it in the nut house. That's a really great looking son in his kilt. I don't like it when my son gets a haircut either. His hair has to be really long or it looks like he has a bush on his head. That's why he has to wear a hat.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> H
> 
> here is my 2 year old female Arabella
> 
> View attachment 306650


Yea I like your dog too. I remember her. I actually twisted some of my Chows hair manually to see if it makes good yarn like they say in books. It does. They also used them for things I wouldn't do hence the name Chow.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning... I had every intention of popping in last night to chat but I couldn’t get caught up fast enough... Slept in my own bed for the first time after 5 nights of the dreaded chair! Hospital insisted that we start taking 24 hour shifts ? Anyway, daughter is making a lot of progress now.. she was out of the hospital bed for the first time yesterday.. she skipped the walk and went from crawl to sprint 0-60.... lol. We have reason to believe that she may be moved from the ICU today.. my Cinder is at this moment snoring on my feet and son is tucked into my arm.. it’s just a little before 5am here and I’m wide awake... I got more sleep in 4 hours here than I have all week I think.. all the critters are doing well.. they were all very excited to see me yesterday and it made my heart happy!! My brother had been here when I got home yesterday and had cleaned the house for me... he’s the best!!! any way, I’m going to go make a cup of coffee... I think it may be my first glimpse of heaven ?


That's wonderful.??


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Little miss phoebe ??


Is she yours yet? She's adorable.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I miss alvin.. so does jack


I bet Alvin comes back. You were so blessed. I really don't remember a time in my life when I've seen a lot of them in an area. They're just elusive and you'll get to see one.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh geez... I’m sorry I haven’t been around to keep you in line... bet you’ve been pushing all your limits..tsk tsk tsk.. I’m watching you now though!!!!


Oh my garsh... are we on yet?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!
> View attachment 306666


My neice is a quadriplegic. She walks and works a full time job. I believe in miracles. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I hear ya on the cooler weather. William is here this week end getting all my sheds winter ready and my daughter has been moving plants into the greenhouse a few each day. Our nights have been dipping down close to upper 50sF.


Yep really cool here 40s this morning. It'll frost soon and we'll have Indian Summer later. I don't look forward to a freezing winter but I hope we have one this year.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to see how Heather and the family were doing.
> Hope everyone is doing great!


The same to you. I tried to find you here the other day but that's okay I found you today.??️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to see how Heather and the family were doing.
> Hope everyone is doing great!


Ahaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That we be!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Ho, ho, ho and a bottle of rum! (oh look. . . is that a dead man over there with 15 men on his chest?)


Drink and the Devil had done for the rest.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But one man of her crew alive. 
Yo ho ho and a battle of rum! 
That set to sail with seventy-five.
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You and I had it in the nut house. That's a really great looking son in his kilt. I don't like it when my son gets a haircut either. His hair has to be really long or it looks like he has a bush on his head. That's why he has to wear a hat.?


Where’s your picture???


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> My neice is a quadriplegic. She walks and works a full time job. I believe in miracles. ?


That is amazing!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!! I want to tell you all that my daughters arm seems to be stable We believe that is one hurdle that we are past right now. The blood flow is strong and continuous... the risk factors for losing it in the immediate future seem to be dissipating now. We are proud of our baby steps. She has a lot of pain as nerves try to wake up and it sucks for her... but the good news is she has pain as nerves wake up.. ? Our goal for the day is to have the trauma drain removed. We still have not been able to get her out of bed or moving due to the condition of her shoulder but she is doing lower body therapy on her own in the bed. She is motivated... GOD IS GOOD!



I am soooo glad to hear that news!!!!
Stay strong!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope you have a better one today.



nope. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Y
> Sorry to see that you had no power. My heart goes out to all my southern friends and more coming from what I hear. Then the west and all the fires. And just day to day living and all that brings too. It's been a crazy year. Stuff has to move upward soon cause 2020 so far is the bottom of the pits. I'm looking forward to the holidays and making them really special this year. It doesn't have to be a lot of money spent just a lot of cheer.??????etc





CarolM said:


> Ok. I am trusting you, so here goes I call your Dark Lord's given mission to post Food emoji's. ( damn i just realised that I don't know if it should be food emoji's or just food. Sigh)



Yyyyyaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!
For you my sweet friend...
CALL IT!!! Quick!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday all!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> To make references to drinks.??



I don’t get it? What do ducks have to do with drinks???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t get it? What do ducks have to do with drinks???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> How is that going? Is the medina all closed up? I can't imagine that. When I was there many years ago, I had never seen such a bustling, busy, crowded, noisy, scented place. I loved it!
> 
> A quick story...I was 18 when my parents took me on my 2nd vacation trip to Europe. I was very blessed to have travel-loving parents who would rent a car and we would follow our self-planned itinerary all over western Europe. No organized tours for us except in cities.
> 
> We knew we needed a guide to go into the medina, so we hired one off the street named Azzedin (sp?). He was very personable and pleasant and we enjoyed him as we saw the sights and smelled the smells.
> 
> When it ended, Dad paid him, and Azzedin took me aside and asked me to go on a date with him! His words were "I'll show you the night life of Fes".
> 
> Now, I may have been 18, gullible, and naive, but even I knew that saying yes might not work out the best for me. So I blamed my parents. I told him they would never allow me to go in a strange city, and my French wasn't *that *good.
> 
> He said he understood, took my hand, and walked me over to Mom and Dad, and explained the situation to them...and asked them out too!! I was stunned! And to my never forgotten astonishment, they accepted!!
> 
> That evening he came to our hotel and gathered us up, and we walked to a Moroccan establishment that was a restaurant/bar that was filled to overflowing with mostly young people.
> 
> We had good food, enough drinks that it was good we were on foot, we danced in a hilarious conga line type dance, mixed with happy friendly Moroccans, and had the time of our lives.
> 
> As I remember (it's a little fuzzy for some reason), Azzedin even paid for everything!
> 
> He walked us back to our hotel, kissed me, hugged my parents, and was gone. We never saw him again.
> 
> For many years after, we would periodically remember Azzedin, and with smiles and chuckles, wonder about him. I like to picture him on the terrace with grandkids around him, watching the donkeys go by in the street below.



what a great story!!!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all!


My Saturday is nearly over!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 306732


Duh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> My Saturday is nearly over!


Sucks to be you lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another one for @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10



wait.. what????
Tidgy? Why -10
Is this not right???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Yvonne @Chefdenoel10
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 306596



hi all, isn’t that so funny. I was FINALLY terminated at exactly the time I was having surgery to get my gall bladder out!!
thanks a lot Carol!!! I could have died ya know!!!???


but in every sense glad ya finally guessed it.
Hope all is well with everyone as I am on morpheme right now and I love EVERYBODY! I can’t form words or spell right now but it is only day 2.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Yvonne @Chefdenoel10
> Your Mission is Terminated.
> View attachment 306596



ouch!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That is wonderful to hear!?
> You all stay strong.
> We pray for you all every night. Rose has half of the Philippines praying for your family also.( that might be a slight exaggeration).?


Probably not .?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi all, isn’t that so funny. I was FINALLY terminated at exactly the time I was having surgery to get my gall bladder out!!
> thanks a lot Carol!!! I could have died ya know!!!???
> View attachment 306737
> 
> but in every sense glad ya finally guessed it.
> Hope all is well with everyone as I am on morpheme right now and I love EVERYBODY! I can’t form words or spell right now but it is only day 2.


Oh wow!!! I’m hoping for a speedy recovery for you and awesome pain control!!


----------



## EllieMay

So happy Saturday to you all... Jess is watching Netflix on my iPad and I’m scrolling on my phone... wish they had an app to order margarita delivery!!! Guess we are staying in ICU one more night.. oh well ...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Where’s your picture???


Mines in the nut house. My son wears a kilt too. I might be able to post one I'll try ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t get it? What do ducks have to do with drinks???


Hahaha...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So happy Saturday to you all... Jess is watching Netflix on my iPad and I’m scrolling on my phone... wish they had an app to order margarita delivery!!! Guess we are staying in ICU one more night.. oh well ...


They probably do. The problem is you gotta wait a week for delivery. I say plan ahead or BYOB. It's another day they're watching closely. Sounds like she's got a bunch of doctors and nurses rooting for her too.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Mines in the nut house. My son wears a kilt too. I might be able to post one I'll try ?
> View attachment 306738


Oh cool.. I remember seeing that now.. SIGHHH... my brain is fried!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh cool.. I remember seeing that now.. SIGHHH... my kind is fried!


Okay. Fried sounds good.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Probably not .?


I meant to say that Rose has all of the Philippines praying.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi all, isn’t that so funny. I was FINALLY terminated at exactly the time I was having surgery to get my gall bladder out!!
> thanks a lot Carol!!! I could have died ya know!!!???
> View attachment 306737
> 
> but in every sense glad ya finally guessed it.
> Hope all is well with everyone as I am on morpheme right now and I love EVERYBODY! I can’t form words or spell right now but it is only day 2.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Saturday evening all! Sad it’s over soon. At least I have it longer then @Zoeclare ?.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Very good pirate poems! 
Points!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi all, isn’t that so funny. I was FINALLY terminated at exactly the time I was having surgery to get my gall bladder out!!
> thanks a lot Carol!!! I could have died ya know!!!???
> View attachment 306737
> 
> but in every sense glad ya finally guessed it.
> Hope all is well with everyone as I am on morpheme right now and I love EVERYBODY! I can’t form words or spell right now but it is only day 2.


My wife had hers removed years ago! I promise you will enjoy food again and it gets better!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t get it? What do ducks have to do with drinks???


Cold Duck, the clue that gave it away for me, is a sparkling wine


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Another one for @Tidgy's Dad


Solitary corals.
Here's one of mine free from matrix from Morocco.


And from Minnesota :


And a very rare species of colonial coral from the UK :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi all, isn’t that so funny. I was FINALLY terminated at exactly the time I was having surgery to get my gall bladder out!!
> thanks a lot Carol!!! I could have died ya know!!!???
> but in every sense glad ya finally guessed it.
> Hope all is well with everyone as I am on morpheme right now and I love EVERYBODY! I can’t form words or spell right now but it is only day 2.


Glad it all went well. 
Enjoy the morphine and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> My Saturday is nearly over!


Never mind. 
Sunday's are good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all!


Happy Sunday!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Mines in the nut house. My son wears a kilt too. I might be able to post one I'll try ?
> View attachment 306738


Mines?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have the Black Spot!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have the Black Spot!
> View attachment 306747


What pray Tell is the black spot???


----------



## EllieMay

Saturday night plans ...


----------



## Thermalred

Cathie G said:


> Yea I don't like this cat. He's really mean. I've never been threatened even by the skunks that run around my house. I doubt it's rabbies. He's just downright mean and trying to take over. I even think he might be a neighbors pet down the street. Don't they care about their pet? And their neighbors? So Monday I'll fix it. If he messes around tomorrow it'll be tomorrow.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Oh wow!!! I’m hoping for a speedy recovery for you and awesome pain control!!



thank you so much EllieMay. Don’t worry I still have you in my prayers. I was so glad to here a few posts ago that your daughter is doing much better. I am still trying to catch up on reading (25pgs.) that I’ve missed. I only hope that I read even more great news from you. 
mall my best. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hope you feel better soon!



thank you! Hey! You didn’t guess my mission??? I tried to let everyone know as best I could. But Carol was so persistent she would not sleep until it was known. Lol
She cracks me up. Now .... your turn..?
Any hints??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife had hers removed years ago! I promise you will enjoy food again and it gets better!



thank you! I want cheeeeessseee!!!!
And :
Pizza
M&ms
Rice 
Gravy
Potatoes
Chicken
Stew
Apple pie
Chocolate cake...
And....and....and.... ooooooo it hurts so much!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Glad it all went well.
> Enjoy the morphine and wishing you a speedy recovery.



Thank you Adam.
When I am feeling better may we have coffee?
I want milk!!
(Since I can’t have dairy right now... )
And some biscuits or candy? Whatever the armadillo will spare would be fine..


----------



## jaizei

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you! I want cheeeeessseee!!!!
> And :
> Pizza
> M&ms
> Rice
> Gravy
> Potatoes
> Chicken
> Stew
> Apple pie
> Chocolate cake...
> And....and....and.... ooooooo it hurts so much!! ?



Some people would think thats a bit much for one meal. I think it really just needs ice cream to go with the apple pie.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you so much EllieMay. Don’t worry I still have you in my prayers. I was so glad to here a few posts ago that your daughter is doing much better. I am still trying to catch up on reading (25pgs.) that I’ve missed. I only hope that I read even more great news from you.
> mall my best. ??


We are tough people.. this will all be a horribly bad dream one day..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> What pray Tell is the black spot???


In pirate legend and in the book 'Treasure Island', the Black Spot is a piece of paper with a single black ink spot given to a pirate who is deemed to have been a traitor in some way. 
It means you will shortly meet your maker at the hands of the pirate community.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you! I want cheeeeessseee!!!!
> And :
> Pizza
> M&ms
> Rice
> Gravy
> Potatoes
> Chicken
> Stew
> Apple pie
> Chocolate cake...
> And....and....and.... ooooooo it hurts so much!! ?


Ben Gunn. 
A hero of mine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you Adam.
> When I am feeling better may we have coffee?
> I want milk!!
> (Since I can’t have dairy right now... )
> And some biscuits or candy? Whatever the armadillo will spare would be fine..❤


Sure. 
I currently have those little long pink wafer biscuits that my grandma used to like. 
Cheers. 
And no charge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you Adam.
> When I am feeling better may we have coffee?
> I want milk!!
> (Since I can’t have dairy right now... )
> And some biscuits or candy? Whatever the armadillo will spare would be fine..❤


Yet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Some people would think thats a bit much for one meal. I think it really just needs ice cream to go with the apple pie.


A ripe Camembert is very good with apple pie.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OK, I realize it's been a bit since we talked about men in kilts...Here is my 57 yr old son...His hair is past his waist, now I'll work on finding a hair photo. And if it wasn't here we had that kilt conversation, where was it???
> View attachment 306660



I think it was “the nut house” that we started this conversation... hey .... how come his kilt (and friends) are red or black?
Where’s the tartans?? What’s yer breed lassie???? Who’s yer clan??
(Sorry my mom popped out of my mouth.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh. 
Ahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!
Swab the fo'csle , you bilge rats!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Oh geez... I’m sorry I haven’t been around to keep you in line... bet you’ve been pushing all your limits..tsk tsk tsk.. I’m watching you now though!!!!



haha EllieMay.... every time you say
“Oh geez” I think of Archie bunker!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!
> View attachment 306666



my dear..... I just love you!!!!
No harm should ever come to such a wonderful kind person.
What a beautiful happy picture. 
May your future be filled with flowers and happier times.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> my dear..... I just love you!!!!
> No harm should ever come to such a wonderful kind person.
> What a beautiful happy picture.
> May your future be filled with flowers and happier times. ❤


And cheese.
Lots of cheese.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 306732



Well now I’ve dam near seen everything!!??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha...



I still don’t get it?? ?????


----------



## Lokkje

Toast, my new bearded dragon!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!


WOW! 
Spectacular. 
I love beirdies.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And....and....and.... ooooooo it hurts so much!! ?



Were the doctors able to do your surgery with a laparoscope? That's how I had mine done 14 years ago. It makes recovery much faster and less painful.

I was still more sore than I thought I would be.

You'll be up and running around in no time!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!


He's beautiful! A sweet baby...is he friendly yet?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> In pirate legend and in the book 'Treasure Island', the Black Spot is a piece of paper with a single black ink spot given to a pirate who is deemed to have been a traitor in some way.
> It means you will shortly meet your maker at the hands of the pirate community.


I didn’t read the book Treasue island, but I did watch the movie.. it’s been many years ago and I don’t remember ever hearing that.. I love pirate movies... Did you ever watch the Disney flick Swiss Family Robinson?? That’s one of my all time favorites!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And cheese.
> Lots of cheese.


AMEN...


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!


Awwww... he’s so tiny yet! And already looking like king of the manor... So is he Toast or are we Toasting his arrival??? I am always looking g for a reason to celebrate! I put one of my favorite red wines in the chiller for my next home shift.


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!
> View attachment 306666


Fantastic news.


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Sorry, I wouldn't want to cause unneeded work while you're trying to find your tort. I just know how much my little guy likes rocks. He likes sitting on flat rocks and I'll bet he would dig under if he could.?


The work is needed and overdue believe me. Not enough hours in the day around here to do what we want or need to do, but feel we may be getting somewhere this year. I have searched the rock pile, a seed if he had gone climbing he would end up on his back, no luck yet


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> Saturday night plans ...
> View attachment 306762


Happy reading, I have just squires this book, let me know if it worth a read. So happy for your daughter's news ??


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Never mind.
> Sunday's are good.


Very true, Sundays mean roast potatoes!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm all caught up. Lovely to have you all in my life!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> Were the doctors able to do your surgery with a laparoscope? That's how I had mine done 14 years ago. It makes recovery much faster and less painful.
> 
> I was still more sore than I thought I would be.
> 
> You'll be up and running around in no time!



yes!!! And exactly what you said!
I did not think I would hurt this much???
Bloated and “air” is still in my shoulders and upper back??
Said they fill you with “air” so they get a clear shot to organ they are removing??
Feels like :
They put a vice on my lungs and every time I breath I am having a small heart attack.
(They already did 2 ekg s. Said it was the “air”. Heart is fine..
Ok , Anyone else who’s reading this I apologize for the long drawn out drama surgical story but I had to get that out in case Karen SoCal had an answer or a solution for me sorry I’ll shut up now ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!



so gorgeous!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> Were the doctors able to do your surgery with a laparoscope? That's how I had mine done 14 years ago. It makes recovery much faster and less painful.
> 
> I was still more sore than I thought I would be.
> 
> You'll be up and running around in no time!



and I am sorry I didn’t respond sooner. These drugs are kickin’ my butt.
They gave me Percocet and morphine (which I hate) but I really must take 1/2 for sleeping or I will be up complaining all night so husband quickly dissolved one in my tea ... ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you! Hey! You didn’t guess my mission??? I tried to let everyone know as best I could. But Carol was so persistent she would not sleep until it was known. Lol
> She cracks me up. Now .... your turn..?
> Any hints??


Your outa luck there. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!


He’s beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> Happy reading, I have just squires this book, let me know if it worth a read. So happy for your daughter's news ??


I have just finished it.. it’s pretty decent


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm all caught up. Lovely to have you all in my life!


DITTO!!!! How are you feeling besides frustrated?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t read the book Treasue island, but I did watch the movie.. it’s been many years ago and I don’t remember ever hearing that.. I love pirate movies... Did you ever watch the Disney flick Swiss Family Robinson?? That’s one of my all time favorites!


I rarely watch film adaptations of books. Usually very disappointing. 
The BBC did a very good serial adaptation of Treasure Island back in the day. 
But I've only read the book of the Swiss Family Robinson.
Is the movie a faithful adaptation?


----------



## Lokkje

KarenSoCal said:


> He's beautiful! A sweet baby...is he friendly yet?


Very friendly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Very true, Sundays mean roast potatoes!


Yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I'm all caught up. Lovely to have you all in my life!


Likewise.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Awwww... he’s so tiny yet! And already looking like king of the manor... So is he Toast or are we Toasting his arrival??? I am always looking g for a reason to celebrate! I put one of my favorite red wines in the chiller for my next home shift.


We are toasting his arrival. His real name is some Japanese word that I can’t pronounce let alone spell. My grand nephew named him. I’m just calling him toast because I can’t think of anything else. The woman who raised him and bred him names all of the beardies after food and she named him toast and I thought we could toast him for his new arrival. I have wanted a bearded dragon for a very long time and I decided my time is slipping away and went for it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Very friendly.


Congrats on ur new lil friend! They are eating machines.. be prepared lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes!!! And exactly what you said!
> I did not think I would hurt this much???
> Bloated and “air” is still in my shoulders and upper back??
> Said they fill you with “air” so they get a clear shot to organ they are removing??
> Feels like :
> They put a vice on my lungs and every time I breath I am having a small heart attack.
> (They already did 2 ekg s. Said it was the “air”. Heart is fine..
> Ok , Anyone else who’s reading this I apologize for the long drawn out drama surgical story but I had to get that out in case Karen SoCal had an answer or a solution for me sorry I’ll shut up now ?


The Cold Dark Room is a place of silliness and fun.
Wibble.
But it is also a place where friends share their troubles and receive support and love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> and I am sorry I didn’t respond sooner. These drugs are kickin’ my butt.
> They gave me Percocet and morphine (which I hate) but I really must take 1/2 for sleeping or I will be up complaining all night so husband quickly dissolved one in my tea ... ???


It's when he dissolves 27 in your tea you have to worry.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.

Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.


----------



## Lokkje

He is already eating me out of house and roach and he’s only been here for 12 hours.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room is a place of silliness and fun.
> Wibble.
> But it is also a place where friends share their troubles and receive support and love.


AMEN to that


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.


Watch for blood clots in the leg with the cankle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> We are toasting his arrival. His real name is some Japanese word that I can’t pronounce let alone spell. My grand nephew named him. I’m just calling him toast because I can’t think of anything else. The woman who raised him and bred him names all of the beardies after food and she named him toast and I thought we could toast him for his new arrival. I have wanted a bearded dragon for a very long time and I decided my time is slipping away and went for it.


I think Toast is as good a name as any. 
Toast won't mind.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.


Wishing yo the best Yvonne.. sending hugs ( sorry i havent showered yet)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Always too much to read. Gorgeous Autumnal weather & temps have settled into our region. Overnight temps in the 40‘s ! Second coldest overnight September temperature in the DC area since records being kept. I think it was 46F at Dulles.

We’ve been working in the garden prepping for Winter. Already frosts in Western Maryland last night. We bring in a TON of our Summer plants into our sunroom/conservatory. Our clean tidy room turns into a Winter jungle. Cactus, hibiscus, Monsteras (philodendrons), lime tree, jasmine & six monster elephant ear plants.

Great kayaking weather, but it’s also perfect gardening weather.

Have fun....

ogh, we made some stuffed grape leaves the other day using our own Muscadine grape leaves that we pickled earlier in the year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates! 
Today is Oil Workers' Day in Azerbaijan.
But I expect you all knew that and are celebrating already.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.



Talk to Will, or supervise?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Football sunday over moms house w the kiddos for some turkey dinner


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is Oil Workers' Day in Azerbaijan.
> But I expect you all knew that and are celebrating already.



Lets all meet in Baku and enjoy some of their delicious caviar & smoked fish. They grow some great tea there as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Talk to Will, or supervise?


I did have to bite my tongue a few times.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chefdenoel10 said:


> in case Karen SoCal had an answer or a solution for me sorry I’ll shut up now ?



Unfortunately, I don't. I remember that the "air" was agonizing! It was the worst part of recovery.

I don't know if this is fact or not, but I think movement does the best job of dissipating trapped air. Possibly moving your arms around would help. Don't clamp them against you.

Other than that, only time will do it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Football sunday over moms house w the kiddos for some turkey dinner


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Massive yum!
With roasties?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Lets all meet in Baku and enjoy some of their delicious caviar & smoked fish. They grow some great tea there as well.


And they produce great oil.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Football sunday over moms house w the kiddos for some turkey dinner
> View attachment 306819


Lucky Duck ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Massive yum!
> With roasties?


Mashed potatoes, pork stuffing, sweet potatoes, cranberry sauce all the good stuff


----------



## Zoeclare

I had a couple of roasties left over from dinner and I'm eating them in bed! I feel so naughty tee hee!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I had a couple of roasties left over from dinner and I'm eating them in bed! I feel so naughty tee hee!


Nothing wrong with being roasted in bed. Just call em a cab so u dont wake up next to them ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nothing wrong with being roasted in bed. Just call em a cab so u dont wake up next to them ?


I'm far too innocent to understand this comment!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I'm far too innocent to understand this comment!


Me too! I dont kno what ur talking about


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I call my doritos cabs all the time.. its an innocent move


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its just for health reasons lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its just for health reasons lol


it does pay to be health conscious, which is why I refrained from bringing the jar of vegan mayo for dunking.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I rarely watch film adaptations of books. Usually very disappointing.
> The BBC did a very good serial adaptation of Treasure Island back in the day.
> But I've only read the book of the Swiss Family Robinson.
> Is the movie a faithful adaptation?


I can’t say because I didn’t read the book.. I also usually stick to one or the other..


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> We are toasting his arrival. His real name is some Japanese word that I can’t pronounce let alone spell. My grand nephew named him. I’m just calling him toast because I can’t think of anything else. The woman who raised him and bred him names all of the beardies after food and she named him toast and I thought we could toast him for his new arrival. I have wanted a bearded dragon for a very long time and I decided my time is slipping away and went for it.


Sweet! Well cheers to Toast and Cheers to you ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.


Well I hope it’s uneventful.. and until then, remember... ELEVATE


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Always too much to read. Gorgeous Autumnal weather & temps have settled into our region. Overnight temps in the 40‘s ! Second coldest overnight September temperature in the DC area since records being kept. I think it was 46F at Dulles.
> 
> We’ve been working in the garden prepping for Winter. Already frosts in Western Maryland last night. We bring in a TON of our Summer plants into our sunroom/conservatory. Our clean tidy room turns into a Winter jungle. Cactus, hibiscus, Monsteras (philodendrons), lime tree, jasmine & six monster elephant ear plants.
> 
> Great kayaking weather, but it’s also perfect gardening weather.
> 
> Have fun....
> 
> ogh, we made some stuffed grape leaves the other day using our own Muscadine grape leaves that we pickled earlier in the year.
> 
> View attachment 306809
> View attachment 306810
> View attachment 306811
> View attachment 306812


We used to smoke those as bad *** little kids ?


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> it does pay to be health conscious, which is why I refrained from bringing the jar of vegan mayo for dunking.


Where’s the nasty button when you need it ?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I can’t say because I didn’t read the book.. I also usually stick to one or the other..


I had every single book Agatha Christie wrote, and read them all in chronological order a couple of times. I was very disappointed in any U.S. screen version, but I thoroughly enjoy the British versions I'm finding on Britbox.


----------



## Billna the 2

So I’ve been like a ghost lately just looking at text haha ? 
Hey guys!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I had every single book Agatha Christie wrote, and read them all in chronological order a couple of times. I was very disappointed in any U.S. screen version, but I thoroughly enjoy the British versions I'm finding on Britbox.


Hmmm points for the foreigners ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sorry obligatory butt photo!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!


You got a new beardie! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> The work is needed and overdue believe me. Not enough hours in the day around here to do what we want or need to do, but feel we may be getting somewhere this year. I have searched the rock pile, a seed if he had gone climbing he would end up on his back, no luck yet


Darn. I'm just hoping for you and your tortoise. I think they don't go far even if they escape. They come back home. Hopefully you see it.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Billna the 2 said:


> So I’ve been like a ghost lately just looking at text haha ?
> Hey guys!


Good to see you!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.


I hear you. I love it that your friend is helping you get outside. They need your input anyway to help you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> So I’ve been like a ghost lately just looking at text haha ?
> Hey guys!


Heallo...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mashed potatoes, pork stuffing, sweet potatoes, cranberry sauce all the good stuff


Cultural diffences.
Roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, stuffing and several veggies.
But yours is also very yum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> I had a couple of roasties left over from dinner and I'm eating them in bed! I feel so naughty tee hee!


Point!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> I'm far too innocent to understand this comment!


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I can’t say because I didn’t read the book.. I also usually stick to one or the other..


Probably wise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Well I hope it’s uneventful.. and until then, remember... ELEVATE


----------



## Cathie G

I like the little boiled new potatoes cold. Salt and eat cold. Or oven fry them etc...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I had every single book Agatha Christie wrote, and read them all in chronological order a couple of times. I was very disappointed in any U.S. screen version, but I thoroughly enjoy the British versions I'm finding on Britbox.


True.
Most of those are pretty good, though one or two change the plot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Billna the 2 said:


> So I’ve been like a ghost lately just looking at text haha ?
> Hey guys!


Whatever. 
Coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Hmmm points for the foreigners ?


Not foreigners! 
Some of 'em are even Welsh.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry obligatory butt photo!


Bryozoan colony?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I like the little boiled new potatoes cold. Salt and eat cold. Or oven fry them etc...


Megayum!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!


Cute.Coffee in the morning is fun but with a little Toast to play with too it becomes amazing.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Cold Dark Room is a place of silliness and fun.
> Wibble.
> But it is also a place where friends share their troubles and receive support and love.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whatever.
> Coffee?


***hm-m-m. . . Adam is sure pushing the coffee. I wonder if it was his mission?***


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not foreigners!
> Some of 'em are even Welsh.


Semantics


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> ***hm-m-m. . . Adam is sure pushing the coffee. I wonder if it was his mission?***


? ? ?


----------



## Lokkje

Overcharging for coffee?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mashed potatoes, pork stuffing, sweet potatoes, cranberry sauce all the good stuff


Were you celebrating Thanksgiving 2 months early? ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cultural diffences.
> Roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, stuffing and several veggies.
> But yours is also very yum.


How did you happen to have more than one potato on hand? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's when he dissolves 27 in your tea you have to worry.



that may very well be tonight! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.



please get well Yvonne. I hate it when you are not here to talk to or to read your posts! 
you are loved by us all and we miss you when you are gone even for just a day.
Prayers for you and your quick healing!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.



I know how you feel. I am soooo NOT a sitter. I am going bonkers in my bed all day and I am about to kill my husband. 
he keeps pestering me because he wants to make me chicken soup. So I finally gave in and said yes make it. So he did.....
AND LEFT ME ALL THE DISHES AND POT IN THE SINK!!!! ??
Lesson learned..(the hard way)...
It will be a cold day in..... Africa ... before I accept his offer to make me anything anymore!... 
and yes.... I did the dishes before I went back to bed in pain...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> He is already eating me out of house and roach and he’s only been here for 12 hours.



he is so lovely. Hope you have much fun with him. He looks like he’d sit with you on your shoulder on the couch watching animal planet?...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> Unfortunately, I don't. I remember that the "air" was agonizing! It was the worst part of recovery.
> 
> I don't know if this is fact or not, but I think movement does the best job of dissipating trapped air. Possibly moving your arms around would help. Don't clamp them against you.
> 
> Other than that, only time will do it.



thank you so much for that reply. I will do anything!! Arms and walking I am doing since day one. Ok thanks! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry obligatory butt photo!



hey... if yer gonna have butt... that’d be the one I’d want! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cultural diffences.
> Roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, stuffing and several veggies.
> But yours is also very yum.



mmmmm.. Yorkshire pudding!!!??? 
yyyuuuummmm!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> ***hm-m-m. . . Adam is sure pushing the coffee. I wonder if it was his mission?***



I thought they called his mission?
It was to post pictures of his fossils.no?
I don’t know... but just be careful Yvonne! Ya don’t want - points for asking..?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry obligatory butt photo!


made me look...at your butt or so I thought


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> please get well Yvonne. I hate it when you are not here to talk to or to read your posts!
> you are loved by us all and we miss you when you are gone even for just a day.
> Prayers for you and your quick healing! ☺


So stop worrying about her...the threat that I will arrive Weds night or so, will aid in her recovery lol


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> made me look...at your butt or so I thought


Here’s a butt shot for you


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Here’s a butt shot for you


that's cuter than Blackdogs


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Point!


Yay!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hope i had clothes on


So do I!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's not the dog I thought it was. But some dogs that have lots of fur are hyper allergenic namely a Chow. Their hair and dander doesn't bother me. I guess I'm just wishing I could have a dog. But I have a lot of fun with my house rabbit too so... they are as close to you as a dog is. Maybe a little bit sassier though.


Speaking of Which I owe you a dog for Saturday, Sunday and Today. 

For Saturday:




For Sunday:



And for Today:


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> A squirrel would make a nice little friend and I've actually had one that loved me. I don't think we are allowed to have them anymore. But also they really do need to be wild and in the trees. I love their dreys. I wish I could basket weave as beautifully.?


To tell you the truth there are not very many squirells where I live. So I haven't seen their dreys, I am presuming that that is their nest. LOL. I think there are a few in the Cape Town garden's park, but I haven't seen them.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Am I ever going to live this down ??


NOPE, I am not going to let you. Besides I am having fun giving you a hard time about it. Hee Hee Hee (can you hear the evil laugh?)


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I really have to bite my tongue here as well!


Do you guys have to pay for your meds and doctors visits? or do you have to pay to belong to a medical aid and then according to the plan that you joined you get certain levels of medical attention?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Damn! I was hoping more of you get eliminated while I get my brain back on track to keep y’all confused.. I’ve been to scared to post & give myself away right now ???


Whaaat, YOU should have posted....then I could have figured you out.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Well hello beautiful ☺?


ooohhh, I LIKE being called beautiful! You can now say Hello to me whenever you like!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Apeaking of squirrels..
> View attachment 306626


awwweeee cute.


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Little miss phoebe ??


okay Sold, You can send her on over!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooh he loves Jason aldean. A little more summertime.
> he loves luke Brian too lol. I’ve turned him into a country music bird his owner ain’t gonna like that ??
> 
> all good with kiddies. Back at school and both not happy about it lol


Yeah, We also are slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Inwould have left him there lmao jk jk


Naughty naughty. Do you not have any feelings?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had a friend with an african grey that said ouch when u kicked him across the room


They really need to put an emoji that does the SMH thing.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Im not mean.. it was rat poison


SMH


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Did you check around under the rocks thingy? I'm probably wrong but it is a changing season here and getting a bit cooler. Just a thought.


Has the tort been found yet?


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> wow it gets crazy in here on a Friday night! ?


Yip, and boy am I glad that I did not get involved. I would not be any good at roasting. Never liked it or understood it.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was trying to behave


mmm I wonder if Chubbs mission is to try and behave?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Do you guys have to pay for your meds and doctors visits? or do you have to pay to belong to a medical aid and then according to the plan that you joined you get certain levels of medical attention?


We have to pay to have health insurance ( medical aid group)


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Still looking for that face palm option via the Like button...


I know right. And they now need a shaking my head emoji as well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We have to pay to have health insurance ( medical aid group)


aahhh, Okay so it is the same as here.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why do i get legging ads on here lmao


What have you been googling lately?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I thought pastel missed a shower


Ouch!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> H
> 
> here is my 2 year old female Arabella
> 
> View attachment 306650


isn't she the one that you just gave a face lift to?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.
> I'm off to discover the wheel.
> See you later.


Sorry to disappoint you, but I think it has already been discovered!!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Nuthouse


cream puff!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Apropos


Confused!


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Yeah right


oKay then, it will be all left!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well that does it... just go on and send the bird to me!!!!


And Here I told her to send Phoebe to me, pretty soon she will have no animals left.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wait Adam, come back! Someone has already done that one....


Whahaha. I said that too. Only yours was far more eloquent!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well you don’t see that everyday ;-) I’ve always been jealous of men with good hair.. my brother always had the best.. he rocked the ‘Joe Dirt’ look for many years...


We want to see.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning... I had every intention of popping in last night to chat but I couldn’t get caught up fast enough... Slept in my own bed for the first time after 5 nights of the dreaded chair! Hospital insisted that we start taking 24 hour shifts ? Anyway, daughter is making a lot of progress now.. she was out of the hospital bed for the first time yesterday.. she skipped the walk and went from crawl to sprint 0-60.... lol. We have reason to believe that she may be moved from the ICU today.. my Cinder is at this moment snoring on my feet and son is tucked into my arm.. it’s just a little before 5am here and I’m wide awake... I got more sleep in 4 hours here than I have all week I think.. all the critters are doing well.. they were all very excited to see me yesterday and it made my heart happy!! My brother had been here when I got home yesterday and had cleaned the house for me... he’s the best!!! any way, I’m going to go make a cup of coffee... I think it may be my first glimpse of heaven ?


Oh, that is such good news and I am so very happy for you. And yes what a fantastic brother. That was so very sweet of him, he sure does sound like a keeper.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have a friend that works in surgery at the hospital peep in Jess’s room for me as I have not heard from hubby this morning.. she said they were both sleeping soundly. She checked with the nurse and Jess had a good night. Also confirmed that orders are in to get us moved to another floor). I am so happy this morning. I know that there will be a lot to go through for years to come but right now, Jess is already miles ahead of where they told me would even be possible.. so THANK YOU for all of your prayers and support and continued prayers!
> View attachment 306666


Best news for a Monday. Love it and well done.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahaaaaaaarrrrrrrr, me hearties, avast there you landlubbers!
> It be an excellent and positive start to the day what with Heather's news.
> Shiver me timbers, it be Talk Like a Pirate Day!
> Ahhhhhhaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ti'st still talk like a Pirate Day!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pieces of Eight!


Nine!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes Mam!!! I will be watching her closely... she will probably be close to hating me before this is over ?


You wouldn't be doing your job if she didn't.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It was pretty cool in my neck of the woods too.. very refreshing. But I did notice that the double tortoise box had dipped a little low.. I’m going to have to tweak the thermostats when I’m home tomorrow.. I just found out that Jess isn’t going to get moved from ICU today but we should make it tomorrow..


That is okay, Slow and steady is the way to go, less chances of setbacks that way.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t get it? What do ducks have to do with drinks???


Cold duck is a kind of champagne I believe and the emoji's had nothing to do with drink, it was Cathie's way of tricking us.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another one for @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> View attachment 306736


Wow, such a lot of fossils on one little stone.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi all, isn’t that so funny. I was FINALLY terminated at exactly the time I was having surgery to get my gall bladder out!!
> thanks a lot Carol!!! I could have died ya know!!!???
> View attachment 306737
> 
> but in every sense glad ya finally guessed it.
> Hope all is well with everyone as I am on morpheme right now and I love EVERYBODY! I can’t form words or spell right now but it is only day 2.


Oh my word, and you did not even mention anything. How are you feeling now? I hope that you are doing well and healing nicely. I am so sorry that I took so long to figure it out, but unless things are very plain I struggle to get things, Like Heather's and Golden Greek tortoise 567's missions. I just cannot figure them out.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Cold Duck, the clue that gave it away for me, is a sparkling wine


I thought it was a Champagne. Oh well sparkling wine is good too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> What pray Tell is the black spot???


A reference to Pirates of the Caribbean. And Jack Sparow.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you! Hey! You didn’t guess my mission??? I tried to let everyone know as best I could. But Carol was so persistent she would not sleep until it was known. Lol
> She cracks me up. Now .... your turn..?
> Any hints??


I couldn't decide which one to select? The love one or the laughing one. So I selected the love it one and and replying with the .......

? ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Some people would think thats a bit much for one meal. I think it really just needs ice cream to go with the apple pie.


I second the ice cream with the apple pie. I LOOOVVVEEE apple pie.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A ripe Camembert is very good with apple pie.


mmm, interesting. That might even be worth trying,


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Toast, my new bearded dragon!


Awweee, Love it. What is it's name?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t read the book Treasue island, but I did watch the movie.. it’s been many years ago and I don’t remember ever hearing that.. I love pirate movies... Did you ever watch the Disney flick Swiss Family Robinson?? That’s one of my all time favorites!


It comes from the Pirates of the Caribbean and Jack Sparow. Well that is where I saw it.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes!!! And exactly what you said!
> I did not think I would hurt this much???
> Bloated and “air” is still in my shoulders and upper back??
> Said they fill you with “air” so they get a clear shot to organ they are removing??
> Feels like :
> They put a vice on my lungs and every time I breath I am having a small heart attack.
> (They already did 2 ekg s. Said it was the “air”. Heart is fine..
> Ok , Anyone else who’s reading this I apologize for the long drawn out drama surgical story but I had to get that out in case Karen SoCal had an answer or a solution for me sorry I’ll shut up now ?


We don't mind, talk away. it makes good reading.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's just so hard to sit here all day. Yesterday I had William set me up outside in my wheelchair so I could talk to him as he worked, and today I have a "cankle" ( my ankle is as fat as my calf). I know in the realm of injuries this is nothing, but I'm not coping well.
> 
> Next Thurs. I go back to hospital for surgery to put a metal plate over the broken bone in my wrist. They said the healing time for that is much less than casting it.


Oh dear Yvonne. I hope it goes well and that the op runs smoothly and as expected. Shouldn't you be putting your ankle up when resting it? That should stop any cankles.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well I hope it’s uneventful.. and until then, remember... ELEVATE


You Really got to stop saying what I say more eloquently!! it is making me look bad.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> ***hm-m-m. . . Adam is sure pushing the coffee. I wonder if it was his mission?***


Adam's mission was the posting of fossils. I think he is just making up for lost time with the coffee.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I know how you feel. I am soooo NOT a sitter. I am going bonkers in my bed all day and I am about to kill my husband.
> he keeps pestering me because he wants to make me chicken soup. So I finally gave in and said yes make it. So he did.....
> AND LEFT ME ALL THE DISHES AND POT IN THE SINK!!!! ??
> Lesson learned..(the hard way)...
> It will be a cold day in..... Africa ... before I accept his offer to make me anything anymore!...
> and yes.... I did the dishes before I went back to bed in pain...


You would be surprised how many cold days we get over here.........just saying!! And you should have just left the dishes in the sink for when he came back. Yuu should not have been doing them in your state.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Here’s a butt shot for you


ooohh I LOVE your little tort.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!


A good morning right back at ya.!!! How are you and Jessica doing?


----------



## CarolM

Okay then, All caught up finally.

All this talk of roasts etc has made me decide that I will be making a roast chicken with roast potatoes as well tonight. I am now very hungry for Roast.

I am almost finished with my pond, there is just the water pump and filter still to go and then all should be set.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well, that took a while to catch up. Happy Monday! ?


----------



## CarolM

Look what popped up as one of the adds that I get on TFO: Must be because of all the puppies that I have been researching and posting: I told you that Big Brother was watching!!!!


----------



## Zoeclare

CarolM said:


> Okay then, All caught up finally.
> 
> All this talk of roasts etc has made me decide that I will be making a roast chicken with roast potatoes as well tonight. I am now very hungry for Roast.
> 
> I am almost finished with my pond, there is just the water pump and filter still to go and then all should be set.
> 
> View attachment 306888
> 
> View attachment 306889


Your garden is beautiful!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, and you did not even mention anything. How are you feeling now? I hope that you are doing well and healing nicely. I am so sorry that I took so long to figure it out, but unless things are very plain I struggle to get things, Like Heather's and Golden Greek tortoise 567's missions. I just cannot figure them out.


We shall try to keep it that way. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I second the ice cream with the apple pie. I LOOOVVVEEE apple pie.


Yummy! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> mmm I wonder if Chubbs mission is to try and behave?


If so then he’s been failing miserably. ?


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> Your garden is beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Okay then, All caught up finally.
> 
> All this talk of roasts etc has made me decide that I will be making a roast chicken with roast potatoes as well tonight. I am now very hungry for Roast.
> 
> I am almost finished with my pond, there is just the water pump and filter still to go and then all should be set.
> 
> View attachment 306888
> 
> View attachment 306889



Looking great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***hm-m-m. . . Adam is sure pushing the coffee. I wonder if it was his mission?***


My Mission has been Terminated.  
It was posting fossil photos. 
I need to make money to pay the One-Legged Pirate. 
And we need some biscuits.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Overcharging for coffee?


Very reasonably priced, in my opinion. 
Goodness, everyone wants something for nothing nowadays.
Even wifey has started to refuse to pay for her coffees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> How did you happen to have more than one potato on hand? ?


I sometimes go out ten times in a day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that may very well be tonight! ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Here’s a butt shot for you


Nice rear bumper.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> ooohhh, I LIKE being called beautiful! You can now say Hello to me whenever you like!


Hello, beautiful.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> They really need to put an emoji that does the SMH thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning! 


EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I know right. And they now need a shaking my head emoji as well.


Here's the facepalm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooing, Roommates!


Today is The International Day Of Peace.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

But more importantly it's My Birthday Eve.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But more importantly it's My Birthday Eve.
> View attachment 306899


Well, shoot! What a time to be relegated to posting from my Kindle. I won't be able to send you daily glitter graphics on your birthdays.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but I think it has already been discovered!!


Snap


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> We want to see.


I will have to dig hard for those pics I think they are all in my computer . I’m at the hospital until sometime tomorrow.. I’ll look though.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I thought it was a Champagne. Oh well sparkling wine is good too.


Take it from a wine connoisseur, they are the same thing )


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> A good morning right back at ya.!!! How are you and Jessica doing?


We are still in The ICU But hopefully not for long.. I am doing ok. She gets emotionally stronger every day.. Pain is going to be the huge hurdle right now. She’s had to face the realization today that she can’t go back to school or even drive her car for a very long time.. (Pain Meds) .. we conferenced with her Principal and started the steps to finish her school online. She can still graduate befor the end of the year. We will apply and enroll in online college for her basics in the fall. We have a plan... I am going to start preparing the house in ways to still give her a certain amount of independence.. we will have to redo her bath and shower .. Move a recliner to her room, things of that nature..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay then, All caught up finally.
> 
> All this talk of roasts etc has made me decide that I will be making a roast chicken with roast potatoes as well tonight. I am now very hungry for Roast.
> 
> I am almost finished with my pond, there is just the water pump and filter still to go and then all should be set.
> 
> View attachment 306888
> 
> View attachment 306889


Beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But more importantly it's My Birthday Eve.
> View attachment 306899


YESSSS! A very important reason to celebrate! Every day I’m going to accomplish something silly and dedicate it to you!!! Happy happy birthday week!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mines?
> View attachment 306745
> 
> View attachment 306746


Well...me thinks it's a good time to blame it on spell check right now.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Wasn't it Maro2bear taht was just doing some mucky work and lost a shoe? I found it on Craigslist


I have found a priceless object... a shoe part of Poseidon’s infinite shoe collection. If you or someone you knows how to contact him let him know that one of his shoes is missing and he can collect it in the Pacific Ocean somewhere. Thank you


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> please get well Yvonne. I hate it when you are not here to talk to or to read your posts!
> you are loved by us all and we miss you when you are gone even for just a day.
> Prayers for you and your quick healing!


Yep. Same here.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you so much for that reply. I will do anything!! Arms and walking I am doing since day one. Ok thanks! ??


That gas they put in you is hard to go through. You can also do what they call percussion by cupping your hand and thumping where the pain is. I've had it twice during 2 c-sections. It's almost worse then the surgery. Best wishes.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> NOPE, I am not going to let you. Besides I am having fun giving you a hard time about it. Hee Hee Hee (can you hear the evil laugh?)


Yes I think I did. Too bad I enjoy it TOO much... my kids know better ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Has the tort been found yet?


I don't know. I've been reading posts but haven't seen yet. Sometimes I don't get to see posts until a couple of days later.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Awweee, Love it. What is it's name?


Toast


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Cold duck is a kind of champagne I believe and the emoji's had nothing to do with drink, it was Cathie's way of tricking us.


Actually I didn't even think of cold duck champagne when I posted the duck imoge. I just thought it was cute. But that night when I decided to have mercy on you, I remembered there was an alcohol named that. You were sleeping. Yvonne was awake.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay then, All caught up finally.
> 
> All this talk of roasts etc has made me decide that I will be making a roast chicken with roast potatoes as well tonight. I am now very hungry for Roast.
> 
> I am almost finished with my pond, there is just the water pump and filter still to go and then all should be set.
> 
> View attachment 306888
> 
> View attachment 306889


I love the set up. It also reminds me of Hispanic and Florida gardens which I love.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, shoot! What a time to be relegated to posting from my Kindle. I won't be able to send you daily glitter graphics on your birthdays.


Yea and I really liked mine. Little toddlers call me Cat Hie. It fit. But we'll deal with the deprivations as long as you are steadily improving ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wasn't it Maro2bear taht was just doing some mucky work and lost a shoe? I found it on Craigslist
> View attachment 306919
> 
> I have found a priceless object... a shoe part of Poseidon’s infinite shoe collection. If you or someone you knows how to contact him let him know that one of his shoes is missing and he can collect it in the Pacific Ocean somewhere. Thank you


Looks like a good home for critters and they liked it.? Those poor critters without their shoe house...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We are still in The ICU But hopefully not for long.. I am doing ok. She gets emotionally stronger every day.. Pain is going to be the huge hurdle right now. She’s had to face the realization today that she can’t go back to school or even drive her car for a very long time.. (Pain Meds) .. we conferenced with her Principal and started the steps to finish her school online. She can still graduate befor the end of the year. We will apply and enroll in online college for her basics in the fall. We have a plan... I am going to start preparing the house in ways to still give her a certain amount of independence.. we will have to redo her bath and shower .. Move a recliner to her room, things of that nature..


I'm still doing my little prayers when she and all of you cross my mind and will be. But it looks like progress is coming when it's time.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> We are still in The ICU But hopefully not for long.. I am doing ok. She gets emotionally stronger every day.. Pain is going to be the huge hurdle right now. She’s had to face the realization today that she can’t go back to school or even drive her car for a very long time.. (Pain Meds) .. we conferenced with her Principal and started the steps to finish her school online. She can still graduate befor the end of the year. We will apply and enroll in online college for her basics in the fall. We have a plan... I am going to start preparing the house in ways to still give her a certain amount of independence.. we will have to redo her bath and shower .. Move a recliner to her room, things of that nature..



Slow and steady, step by step. We’re all with you & family!


----------



## Billna the 2

Anything new happening people?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Geeze. I thought it was unusually cold these past few days... Washington DC Weather Gang noted the following

“*The average temperature over the weekend in DC was the coldest for Sept. 19-20 since 1929!!! Our outlying areas are again under a frost advisory overnight into Tuesday morning...“*

Back to normal by Wednesday... but I think our Hummingbirds have now flown South.


----------



## Zoeclare

I'm very new to this lovely CDR family but I'm just going to get serious for a minute. I had a bit of a wobbly day today but earlier I sat in the garden getting the last of the sun and catching up here, and I just had to smile! Its lovely to be able to pop in for a chat, a joke, or a cute puppy pic, but also the support, strength and compassion you guys have for each other is just so uplifting you are all amazing! ❤


----------



## Maro2Bear

Zoeclare said:


> I'm very new to this lovely CDR family but I'm just going to get serious for a minute. I had a bit of a wobbly day today but earlier I sat in the garden getting the last of the sun and catching up here, and I just had to smile! Its lovely to be able to pop in for a chat, a joke, or a cute puppy pic, but also the support, strength and compassion you guys have for each other is just so uplifting you are all amazing! ❤



It’s a big family. Just wait for the Summer Picnic. Hope the wobbles disappear, sleep tight. Enjoy the last of the Summer wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Well, shoot! What a time to be relegated to posting from my Kindle. I won't be able to send you daily glitter graphics on your birthdays.


I think severe physical injury is a pretty lame excuse.
So I expect the works.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> We are still in The ICU But hopefully not for long.. I am doing ok. She gets emotionally stronger every day.. Pain is going to be the huge hurdle right now. She’s had to face the realization today that she can’t go back to school or even drive her car for a very long time.. (Pain Meds) .. we conferenced with her Principal and started the steps to finish her school online. She can still graduate befor the end of the year. We will apply and enroll in online college for her basics in the fall. We have a plan... I am going to start preparing the house in ways to still give her a certain amount of independence.. we will have to redo her bath and shower .. Move a recliner to her room, things of that nature..


Difficult, difficult, lemon difficult. 
But it can be done.
You are both incredible people.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> YESSSS! A very important reason to celebrate! Every day I’m going to accomplish something silly and dedicate it to you!!! Happy happy birthday week!


Bless you so much. 
I'm very fond of you and knowing what you're going though at this time makes this very special indeed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wasn't it Maro2bear taht was just doing some mucky work and lost a shoe? I found it on Craigslist
> 
> I have found a priceless object... a shoe part of Poseidon’s infinite shoe collection. If you or someone you knows how to contact him let him know that one of his shoes is missing and he can collect it in the Pacific Ocean somewhere. Thank you


All this is going to be very interesting to archaeologists in a few hundred years time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I love the set up. It also reminds me of Hispanic and Florida gardens which I love.?





Zoeclare said:


> I'm very new to this lovely CDR family but I'm just going to get serious for a minute. I had a bit of a wobbly day today but earlier I sat in the garden getting the last of the sun and catching up here, and I just had to smile! Its lovely to be able to pop in for a chat, a joke, or a cute puppy pic, but also the support, strength and compassion you guys have for each other is just so uplifting you are all amazing! ❤


I so agree with you! I'm not a people person, much preferring to be alone (and left alone), but the friendliness and camaraderie here in this dismal place has me coming back several times a day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think severe physical injury is a pretty lame excuse.
> So I expect the works.


Hm guess I'd better start reading my Kindle operating instructions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Billna the 2 said:


> Anything new happening people?


Indeed. 
Today I found a mosquito in my apartment. 
Very exciting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> I'm very new to this lovely CDR family but I'm just going to get serious for a minute. I had a bit of a wobbly day today but earlier I sat in the garden getting the last of the sun and catching up here, and I just had to smile! Its lovely to be able to pop in for a chat, a joke, or a cute puppy pic, but also the support, strength and compassion you guys have for each other is just so uplifting you are all amazing! ❤


Thanks. 
We all have wobbly days. 
When I have one i know you and several others will be here for me. 
That's how it is. 
I love watching the sun go down and will think of you tomorrow when i watch it. 
Life's Good.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I so agree with you! I'm not a people person, much preferring to be alone (and left alone), but the friendliness and camaraderie here in this dismal place has me coming back several times a day.


And it's genuine. 
Not just verbiage. 
Get well soon. 
It annoys me when Roommates are hurt or upset.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Geeze. I thought it was unusually cold these past few days... Washington DC Weather Gang noted the following
> 
> “*The average temperature over the weekend in DC was the coldest for Sept. 19-20 since 1929!!! Our outlying areas are again under a frost advisory overnight into Tuesday morning...“*
> 
> Back to normal by Wednesday... but I think our Hummingbirds have now flown South.


I’ll keep an eye out for them but it may be too cool to stop here.. our High today was 68F... we have rain all week and low 70’s for the highs... it will be winter when I next step outside ???


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> I'm very new to this lovely CDR family but I'm just going to get serious for a minute. I had a bit of a wobbly day today but earlier I sat in the garden getting the last of the sun and catching up here, and I just had to smile! Its lovely to be able to pop in for a chat, a joke, or a cute puppy pic, but also the support, strength and compassion you guys have for each other is just so uplifting you are all amazing! ❤



Welcome to the family and I hope you have a much better day tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Difficult, difficult, lemon difficult.
> But it can be done.
> You are both incredible people.



I’ve always loved lemons ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Today I found a mosquito in my apartment.
> Very exciting.


The little minx!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Oh thank goodness Monday’s over. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh thank goodness Monday’s over. ?


Indeed.
You can look forward to *Adam's Birthday, *now.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you so much.
> I'm very fond of you and knowing what you're going though at this time makes this very special indeed.



Be careful not to warm my heart too much, I have a reputation to uphold!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I so agree with you! I'm not a people person, much preferring to be alone (and left alone), but the friendliness and camaraderie here in this dismal place has me coming back several times a day.



I wish I could hug you!!!! And feed all your animals and shovel the poop, sweep the floor.... just something!!! And then we could play bookworm or some other puzzle game together;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Today I found a mosquito in my apartment.
> Very exciting.



I bet it you had measured his wings, he probably would have broken some kind of a record;-)


----------



## Billna the 2

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> Today I found a mosquito in my apartment.
> Very exciting.


Haha ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Be careful not to warm my heart too much, I have a reputation to uphold!!!


Don't worry. 
I've been nice. 
That's it. 
Move on.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Billna the 2 said:


> Haha ?


And you?


----------



## EllieMay

I have some twisted humor to share with y’all.. I was on the phone with my dad earlier and he told me that he saw the strangest thing today while driving down the road.. From a distance you could see a helium balloon waving in the air tied to something on the road side... as he drove closer and slowed to look he realized that it was a dead raccoon.. some one had tied a “get well soon” ballon to his foot.... ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Billna the 2 said:


> Haha ?


Would you care for a coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I have some twisted humor to share with y’all.. I was on the phone with my dad earlier and he told me that he saw the strangest thing today while driving down the road.. From a distance you could see a helium balloon waving in the air tied to something on the road side... as he drove closer and slowed to look he realized that it was a dead raccoon.. some one had tied a “get well soon” ballon to his foot.... ?


Charming.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Geeze. I thought it was unusually cold these past few days... Washington DC Weather Gang noted the following
> 
> “*The average temperature over the weekend in DC was the coldest for Sept. 19-20 since 1929!!! Our outlying areas are again under a frost advisory overnight into Tuesday morning...“*
> 
> Back to normal by Wednesday... but I think our Hummingbirds have now flown South.


Ohio has had 30's but not where I am. It's been 40's. It'll be warming up again today and the next few days. They say 70's to 80ish but his enclosure is way hotter. I'll be able to get Sapphire out so I'm happy with that. Sunshine ? for Sapphire.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry.
> I've been nice.
> That's it.
> Move on.


Fine then.... I Find you funny, witty, charming, compassionate, and smart... I don’t like you at all


----------



## Cathie G

S


Billna the 2 said:


> Anything new happening people?


Same old same old. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Fine then.... I Find you funny, witty, charming, compassionate, and smart... I don’t like you at all
> View attachment 306931


Good.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good.
> View attachment 306932


????


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I have some twisted humor to share with y’all.. I was on the phone with my dad earlier and he told me that he saw the strangest thing today while driving down the road.. From a distance you could see a helium balloon waving in the air tied to something on the road side... as he drove closer and slowed to look he realized that it was a dead raccoon.. some one had tied a “get well soon” ballon to his foot.... ?



A bit odd, so many questions. So many possibilities. So few answers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit odd, so many questions. So many possibilities. So few answers.


Ask the raccoon.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> You can look forward to *Adam's Birthday, *now.


It's always nice to meet another mile stone. Happy early birthday in case I forget tomorrow.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Fine then.... I Find you funny, witty, charming, compassionate, and smart... I don’t like you at all
> View attachment 306931


That's even cuter then my duck thingy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> It's always nice to meet another mile stone. Happy early birthday in case I forget tomorrow.?


Don't worry. 
I won't let you forget.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, it is now my Birthday.
Probably for several days. 
Not difficult, get points for being nice to me. 
But creepy doesn't count.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Yvonne G 
Ok, you're a bit under the weather. 
And i'm sure you won't do my birthday under your banner or the birthday Fairy. 

No matter! 
I'll do it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, let's see. 
Heather, what is your Latin name?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it is now my Birthday.
> Probably for several days.
> Not difficult, get points for being nice to me.
> But creepy doesn't count.


Happy Birthday! Hope it’s a great 3 days of nonsense.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray @Ray--Opo 
What is this ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@CarolM 
Where did I live before Morocco?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Yvonne G 
How old is Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@JoesMum
Missed you around here. 
However, if you don't come back for my birthday, you will never be forgiven. 
What is my middle name?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anne @Pastel Tortie 
What is my favourite TV show?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@maggie3fan 
What is may favourite food?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Golden Greek Tortoise 567 
What is Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@ZEROPILOT 
Hello, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Lokkje 
What is a spork?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Cathie G 
My favourite beverage?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Maro2Bear 
Longest river in Morocco?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anne @Pastel Tortie
> What is my favourite TV show?


Doctor Who


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Blackdog1714 
What is my favourite colour?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Pistachio's Pamperer 
Give 'em a clue.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@AZtortMom 
Come back! 
You have been a rubbish agent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@KarenSoCal 
What is my favourite animal?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Chubbs the tegu 
Who is the sexiest person on the forum?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Mystic_Queen 
Another clue , please.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @ZEROPILOT
> Hello, my friend.


Hello Adam
Happy Birthday 
I'm hoping you got a CHEESECAKE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@jaizei 
One little clue?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Got to do something I have never done before today! Helped save an injured Racing Pigeon that was banded! Owner is being notified and he will be waiting at Richmond Animal Care and Control.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Blackdog1714
> What is my favourite colour?


Beige


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Doctor Who


+10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Adam
> Happy Birthday
> I'm hoping you got a CHEESECAKE


wifey has already eaten everything and passed out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got to do something I have never done before today! Helped save an injured Racing Pigeon that was banded! Owner is being notified and he will be waiting at Richmond Animal Care and Control.


Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Beige


Points.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> You can look forward to *Adam's Birthday,
> *


*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’ve always loved lemons ?


And lemonade! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> And lemonade! ?


Again, wifey's drunk it all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Yvonne G
> How old is Tidgy?


She was 5cm when you got her in 2012 so she's appx. 10 - 15 years.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ADAM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't worry.
> I won't let you forget.
> View attachment 306934


I'll bet Yvonne won't either. It'll be like a bullseye around your name on TFO. Even if she can't post a frilly birthday thingy.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Maro2Bear
> Longest river in Morocco?



Happy Birthday.

My gift to you is a correct response to your question.

 The Draa (Berber languages: Asif en Dra, ⴰⵙⵉⴼ ⴻⵏ ⴷⵔⴰ, Moroccan Arabic: واد درعة‎, romanized: wad dərʿa; also spelled Dra or Drâa, in older sources mostly Darha or Dara) is Morocco's longest river, at 1,100 kilometres (680 mi). It is formed by the confluence of the Dadès River and Imini River.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Cathie G
> My favourite beverage?


My favorite is coffee and water and bier. Sorry I can't read approximately 8,400 pages to find out. I assume it's coffee.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ADAM!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Thanks very much indeed, genuinely, but this is a pure book.
@Yvonne G 
Can you please move all your broken limbs to move this to the comments section?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @maggie3fan
> What is may favourite food?


cheese?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got to do something I have never done before today! Helped save an injured Racing Pigeon that was banded! Owner is being notified and he will be waiting at Richmond Animal Care and Control.


Wow. That's so nice to be a part of that. Someone cared enough to band their bird.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I am so sorry, Adam! I could've sworn I was in the CDR when I made that post. Bad me. Very bad me... 

Man, I'm off my game today...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> She was 5cm when you got her in 2012 so she's appx. 10 - 15 years.


Well, I'll give you the point, but I got her in November 2011, before I started posting a lot.
I think she's 9 or 10 now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I'll bet Yvonne won't either. It'll be like a bullseye around your name on TFO. Even if she can't post a frilly birthday thingy.?


Exactly how it should be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> My gift to you is a correct response to your question.
> 
> ➡➡ The Draa (Berber languages: Asif en Dra, ⴰⵙⵉⴼ ⴻⵏ ⴷⵔⴰ, Moroccan Arabic: واد درعة‎, romanized: wad dərʿa; also spelled Dra or Drâa, in older sources mostly Darha or Dara) is Morocco's longest river, at 1,100 kilometres (680 mi). It is formed by the confluence of the Dadès River and Imini River.


That'll do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> My favorite is coffee and water and bier. Sorry I can't read approximately 8,400 pages to find out. I assume it's coffee.?


Points!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567
> What is Tidgy?


Tidgy is a tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> cheese?


Of course! 
Points!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I am so sorry, Adam! I could've sworn I was in the CDR when I made that post. Bad me. Very bad me...
> 
> Man, I'm off my game today...


+1 
We all make mistakes. 
I value your contributions very much, my friend.


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Adam
> Happy Birthday
> I'm hoping you got a CHEESECAKE



hmmm

@Tidgy's Dad where does cheesecake sit on the cheese spectrum?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tidgy is a tortoise.


The species?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> hmmm
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad where does cheesecake sit on the cheese spectrum?


A lot higher than some of your examples. 
Basically, it depends what mood I'm in.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
@Toddrickfl1 
How are you? 
Please wish me a happy birthday as i'm a very sad and lonely individual.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@HermanniChris 
Hi! 
It's my birthday, fancy a coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@Tom 
Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

@ALDABRAMAN 
You rock, but it's my birthday.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A lot higher than some of your examples.
> Basically, it depends what mood I'm in.



I thought to make an alignment chart for you, but I don't know any non-evil cheeses. So I found this one instead.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I thought to make an alignment chart for you, but I don't know any non-evil cheeses. So I found this one instead.


That is certainly worthy of points..


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> @Toddrickfl1
> How are you?
> Please wish me a happy birthday as i'm a very sad and lonely individual.




Happy birthday Adam, and many more!
I'm well thank you. I haven't been here in a while. I need to start stopping by more often. I've enjoyed the Tort that walks by herself so far!


----------



## Tom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Tom
> Happy birthday to me!


Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## KarenSoCal

@Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Pistachio's Pamperer
> Give 'em a clue.


Happy birthday to yoooouuuu!
(In my best Marilyn Monroe voice)
I would bake you a cake but it would be seriously yucky before it got to you. Especially since I convinced the lady at the bakery today to finally come off a recipe I have been after. Italian creme cake. Lots of almonds and pecans and an icing to die for!!! 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it is now my Birthday.
> Probably for several days.
> Not difficult, get points for being nice to me.
> But creepy doesn't count.


Happy birthday to you ???
Happy Birthday tooooo you...
Happy Birthday Sweet Adam 
Hope you know that we love you ???


----------



## KarenSoCal

It's been a really hard day for me. Today (the 21st), is our 30th wedding anniversary. Or would have been.

It's been 14 months since Pete died, and I still want to tell him things, little snippets I read, or hear. The house is too quiet. I hear the ice drop into the bin, and the water refill. I hear the AC compressor kick on outside. I hear the ticking of my clock. I hear the little sounds a house makes when it's built on an earthquake fault.

I couldn't hear these tiny sounds when Pete was here. I hated that the TV was on 24/7, and I had to work conversation into 5 minute episodes while a commercial was on. Now, what I wouldn't give to fight the TV for one more day.

I miss him terribly. What a sad day this has been.

But I can stop by the CDR and see what the roomies are doing. I laugh a lot, cry a little, and keep checking myself to see if I'm as crazy as most of them are. I have a way to go for that. And I'll never get to the level of debauchery that has been achieved by a few.

It's OK. I slip in, bribe an armadillo, read til my eyes bleed, add my two cents occasionally, and quietly slip out.

That's how I get through sad days, like today.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, let's see.
> Heather, what is your Latin name?



Well that’s easy...Eather-hay! Oh wait.... that’s pig Latin.... let me see ? 

How about Calluna? Ima flower, or a weed... depending on the day ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got to do something I have never done before today! Helped save an injured Racing Pigeon that was banded! Owner is being notified and he will be waiting at Richmond Animal Care and Control.


Awesome! Tell us the story please


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> It's been a really hard day for me. Today (the 21st), is our 30th wedding anniversary. Or would have been.
> 
> It's been 14 months since Pete died, and I still want to tell him things, little snippets I read, or hear. The house is too quiet. I hear the ice drop into the bin, and the water refill. I hear the AC compressor kick on outside. I hear the ticking of my clock. I hear the little sounds a house makes when it's built on an earthquake fault.
> 
> I couldn't hear these tiny sounds when Pete was here. I hated that the TV was on 24/7, and I had to work conversation into 5 minute episodes while a commercial was on. Now, what I wouldn't give to fight the TV for one more day.
> 
> I miss him terribly. What a sad day this has been.
> 
> But I can stop by the CDR and see what the roomies are doing. I laugh a lot, cry a little, and keep checking myself to see if I'm as crazy as most of them are. I have a way to go for that. And I'll never get to the level of debauchery that has been achieved by a few.
> 
> It's OK. I slip in, bribe an armadillo, read til my eyes bleed, add my two cents occasionally, and quietly slip out.
> 
> That's how I get through sad days, like today.


Just Hugs Karen..big warm hugs. You are special.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 306947
> Happy birthday Adam, and many more!
> I'm well thank you. I haven't been here in a while. I need to start stopping by more often. I've enjoyed the Tort that walks by herself so far!


Thank you, sir. 
I've always respected your opinions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tom said:


> Happy Birthday to you!


Thank you sir! 
You helped to make Tidgy nine years old. 
For that there is nothing I can say. 
'cept thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> View attachment 306946
> View attachment 306948
> View attachment 306949


Lovely!!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Happy birthday to yoooouuuu!
> (In my best Marilyn Monroe voice)
> I would bake you a cake but it would be seriously yucky before it got to you. Especially since I convinced the lady at the bakery today to finally come off a recipe I have been after. Italian creme cake. Lots of almonds and pecans and an icing to die for!!!
> -Meg


I'm sure you are far sexier than Monroe. 
Partly because she's a bit dead. 
I really enjoy your contributions hare, but wish me a happy birthday or I will cry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306956


I feel sick. 
-1


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Lokkje
> What is a spork?


An innocent little invention turned evil in the wrong paws. Happy birthday Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> An innocent little invention turned evil in the wrong paws. Happy birthday Adam.


NO.
I enjoyed your Mission, though I understand it got annoying.
I also loved the spork stuff, pure comedy, had me in stitches sometimes. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Lokkje

KarenSoCal said:


> It's been a really hard day for me. Today (the 21st), is our 30th wedding anniversary. Or would have been.
> 
> It's been 14 months since Pete died, and I still want to tell him things, little snippets I read, or hear. The house is too quiet. I hear the ice drop into the bin, and the water refill. I hear the AC compressor kick on outside. I hear the ticking of my clock. I hear the little sounds a house makes when it's built on an earthquake fault.
> 
> I couldn't hear these tiny sounds when Pete was here. I hated that the TV was on 24/7, and I had to work conversation into 5 minute episodes while a commercial was on. Now, what I wouldn't give to fight the TV for one more day.
> 
> I miss him terribly. What a sad day this has been.
> 
> But I can stop by the CDR and see what the roomies are doing. I laugh a lot, cry a little, and keep checking myself to see if I'm as crazy as most of them are. I have a way to go for that. And I'll never get to the level of debauchery that has been achieved by a few.
> 
> It's OK. I slip in, bribe an armadillo, read til my eyes bleed, add my two cents occasionally, and quietly slip out.
> 
> That's how I get through sad days, like today.


We honor those we lost by how much we miss them.


----------



## Lokkje

https://blog.yellowoctopus.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/yellow-octopus-happy-birthday-meme-48.jpg


From Sporky to my creator. Gratulerer med dagen


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The species?


Oh darn I was hoping I could get by with that! I’ll have to go and look at some pictures.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> https://blog.yellowoctopus.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/yellow-octopus-happy-birthday-meme-48.jpg
> 
> 
> From Sporky to my creator. Gratulerer med dagen


Thank you.


----------



## jaizei

from the best Doctor


----------



## jaizei

Lokkje said:


> An innocent little invention turned evil in the wrong paws. Happy birthday Adam.



My spork is prob the only thing I've bought from Amazon that i still use 12 years later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> View attachment 306958
> 
> 
> from the best Doctor


Thank you, sir..
He is now going to do a series of audios, so should be fun..


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @KarenSoCal
> What is my favourite animal?


Oh my...how about dinosaurs? Or the modern version...tortoises!


----------



## Amron

Look who has just turned up. So so happy


----------



## KarenSoCal

Amron said:


> Look who has just turned up. So so happy


Wonderful! Grest news! Did she just show up?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> I currently have those little long pink wafer biscuits that my grandma used to like.
> Cheers.
> And no charge.


Yayyyy am I too late? Have they all gone? Love those


----------



## Amron

KarenSoCal said:


> Wonderful! Grest news! Did she just show up?


Yes , he didn't leave his house at all. He somehow managed to get from his side into Reggie's area and then climbed into a space where I have a table dull of plant pots and other bits and bobs, he had managed to get into a sack of fleece, must of looked there 10 times previously but he must of got hungry. I was working in the greenhouse when I heard a lot of crashing about from inside and there he was knocking everything over. It will teach me to be tidier


----------



## Amron

Lokkje said:


> Here’s a butt shot for you


Cute butt


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Has the tort been found yet?


Yes he turned up ,Monday afternoon, little tinker ?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But more importantly it's My Birthday Eve.
> View attachment 306899


As it is Tuesday Happy Birthday sir?????


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> We are still in The ICU But hopefully not for long.. I am doing ok. She gets emotionally stronger every day.. Pain is going to be the huge hurdle right now. She’s had to face the realization today that she can’t go back to school or even drive her car for a very long time.. (Pain Meds) .. we conferenced with her Principal and started the steps to finish her school online. She can still graduate befor the end of the year. We will apply and enroll in online college for her basics in the fall. We have a plan... I am going to start preparing the house in ways to still give her a certain amount of independence.. we will have to redo her bath and shower .. Move a recliner to her room, things of that nature..


Wow. You are so organised. I admire your strength


----------



## Amron

KarenSoCal said:


> It's been a really hard day for me. Today (the 21st), is our 30th wedding anniversary. Or would have been.
> 
> It's been 14 months since Pete died, and I still want to tell him things, little snippets I read, or hear. The house is too quiet. I hear the ice drop into the bin, and the water refill. I hear the AC compressor kick on outside. I hear the ticking of my clock. I hear the little sounds a house makes when it's built on an earthquake fault.
> 
> I couldn't hear these tiny sounds when Pete was here. I hated that the TV was on 24/7, and I had to work conversation into 5 minute episodes while a commercial was on. Now, what I wouldn't give to fight the TV for one more day.
> 
> I miss him terribly. What a sad day this has been.
> 
> But I can stop by the CDR and see what the roomies are doing. I laugh a lot, cry a little, and keep checking myself to see if I'm as crazy as most of them are. I have a way to go for that. And I'll never get to the level of debauchery that has been achieved by a few.
> 
> It's OK. I slip in, bribe an armadillo, read til my eyes bleed, add my two cents occasionally, and quietly slip out.
> 
> That's how I get through sad days, like today.


Sending you virtual hugs and kisses, wish I could do more, remember the good times, laugh at the funny times you had, when that smile slips across your face know that he will be happy for you and will be smiling with you. Take care?


----------



## Amron

Wow I have been up since 3am, really bad heart burn, shouldn't of eaten that lasagne which was full of that stuff Adam dreams about, and then to eat 4 crunchies that was just plain stupid. Still I have managed to catch up in here so I will count that as a blessing. Really enjoy reading all these posts. It is now 6am and time to get up and prepare for the day ahead. Happy things are looking good for Heather's daughter. Hope the gas and pain has subsided from ?( Dam I forget names so easily). Hope the lady who fell and broke her knee cap is behaving and looking forward to her sisters arrival. Sorry I can't go back and look for names, it takes me too long. Best wishes everyone. 
Happy birthday Adam


----------



## Zoeclare

Happy Birthday Adam!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A lot higher than some of your examples.
> Basically, it depends what mood I'm in.


I call Jaizei's mission is to refer to cheese in one form or another! @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Mission has been Terminated.
> It was posting fossil photos.
> I need to make money to pay the One-Legged Pirate.
> And we need some biscuits.


And Let the Week long Celebrations begin!!!Happy Happy Birthday Oh Dark Lord, I hope you have an awesome one.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I sometimes go out ten times in a day.


aaahhhh that explains how you got so many chips for your plate.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, beautiful.
> View attachment 306892


Why Hello Handsome!!!?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 306893


Love it!!!! Mmmmm but how do I save it so that I can use it?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooing, Roommates!
> View attachment 306897
> 
> Today is The International Day Of Peace.
> View attachment 306898


That is false advertising.....It is straight from a can. Just saying.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I will have to dig hard for those pics I think they are all in my computer . I’m at the hospital until sometime tomorrow.. I’ll look though.


No Rush, Jessica and yourself comes first. ?


----------



## Amron

Is @Maro2Bear an agent? Could this person's mission be to post about the climate??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We are still in The ICU But hopefully not for long.. I am doing ok. She gets emotionally stronger every day.. Pain is going to be the huge hurdle right now. She’s had to face the realization today that she can’t go back to school or even drive her car for a very long time.. (Pain Meds) .. we conferenced with her Principal and started the steps to finish her school online. She can still graduate befor the end of the year. We will apply and enroll in online college for her basics in the fall. We have a plan... I am going to start preparing the house in ways to still give her a certain amount of independence.. we will have to redo her bath and shower .. Move a recliner to her room, things of that nature..


Shame yes, you guys have a lot of changes to make, but I have total confidence that you will do it with panache and can do anything. I wish I was close so that I could help you out. But please know that I think about you all the time and try to send you good thoughts and vibes through the air waves. Hopefully they reach you in time. I did decide NOT to use the SA post office for my good vibes because by the time you got them it would be all over.

I think the biggest hurdle for Jessica will be acceptance that she will or cannot do everything that she was able to do before. It has taken me a long time to accept that I have to ask for help (and I still don't sometimes) because of my back problems. I think that the hardest hurdle is the mental one of accepting that you cannot do everything the same way. That is not to say that you cannot do it, you just have to figure out how to do it in a different way which will work better for you.

but if you want to talk or rant and rave or just get things off your chest you are more than welcome to send me a long ranting and raving email. Love you Heather even though we are miles apart. 


Sjoe that was rather soppy. But I am going to post it anyway.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Well...me thinks it's a good time to blame it on spell check right now.?


Yip, That is my excuse as well.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wasn't it Maro2bear taht was just doing some mucky work and lost a shoe? I found it on Craigslist
> View attachment 306919
> 
> I have found a priceless object... a shoe part of Poseidon’s infinite shoe collection. If you or someone you knows how to contact him let him know that one of his shoes is missing and he can collect it in the Pacific Ocean somewhere. Thank you


That is hilarious!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yes I think I did. Too bad I enjoy it TOO much... my kids know better ?


Oh Darn it!!!! Well at least I can make you happy.

Speaking of Happy here is your puppy pic:


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Toast


So who is Jam?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Actually I didn't even think of cold duck champagne when I posted the duck imoge. I just thought it was cute. But that night when I decided to have mercy on you, I remembered there was an alcohol named that. You were sleeping. Yvonne was awake.?


it's okay Yvonne needs to get some +1's as well.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I love the set up. It also reminds me of Hispanic and Florida gardens which I love.?


I would love to have a Spanish style house. I have actually designed a house where all the rooms form the perimeter and there is a big garden in the middle. All the rooms will have those big sliding doors that open up and they will be on the outside as well as into the inner garden.?

Now that I have given my dream houses design away!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Billna the 2 said:


> Anything new happening people?


Oh the usual in the CDR, people stepping on hedgehogs, the snow leopard is eating all the carrots, the Wool Spider (If she exists) is leaving tons of knitted socks, gloves, scarves etc in corner no. 9.

Willy and Chilly are still playing duck, duck goose! 

Oh wait I did get lost in here for a little while the other day. It was really scary because I could not see a thing, and for some reason there were no Jellyfish to poke for some light.


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> Look who has just turned up. So so happy


Oh awesome!!!! So glad for you and him!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> I'm very new to this lovely CDR family but I'm just going to get serious for a minute. I had a bit of a wobbly day today but earlier I sat in the garden getting the last of the sun and catching up here, and I just had to smile! Its lovely to be able to pop in for a chat, a joke, or a cute puppy pic, but also the support, strength and compassion you guys have for each other is just so uplifting you are all amazing! ❤


You are so welcome, now pay up with what your mission is!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

It’s just after 2am here and we just moved out of ICU into a normal room;-)


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’ll keep an eye out for them but it may be too cool to stop here.. our High today was 68F... we have rain all week and low 70’s for the highs... it will be winter when I next step outside ???


It is always so very strange when you guys talk of it getting colder when it is getting warmer on this side. I think the birds have the right idea. You all need to migrate here for the summer and then you can go back when winter comes along.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’ve always loved lemons ?


Mmmm Lemon pudding is my favorite.








Lemon Self Saucing Pudding (Lemon surprise pudding) | olivemagazine


Lemon self saucing pudding, also known as lemon surprise pudding, is easy to whip up and can be ready in an hour. This steamed pudding is a real treat



www.olivemagazine.com


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh thank goodness Monday’s over. ?


MMM I wonder if your mission is to keep it short and sweet?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I have some twisted humor to share with y’all.. I was on the phone with my dad earlier and he told me that he saw the strangest thing today while driving down the road.. From a distance you could see a helium balloon waving in the air tied to something on the road side... as he drove closer and slowed to look he realized that it was a dead raccoon.. some one had tied a “get well soon” ballon to his foot.... ?


Oh Wow. A dark sense of humor!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Yvonne G
> Ok, you're a bit under the weather.
> And i'm sure you won't do my birthday under your banner or the birthday Fairy.
> 
> No matter!
> I'll do it!
> View attachment 306935


Love this one:
View attachment 306935


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, let's see.
> Heather, what is your Latin name?


ooohhh. Okay i am jumping the gun and here is mine:


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ray @Ray--Opo
> What is this ?
> View attachment 306936


A rack of Ribs?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @CarolM
> Where did I live before Morocco?


No Fair, that is hard! As I cannot remember these things? Am I going to get - points if I get it wrong? (watch I am going to get - points for just asking?)?‍


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @CarolM
> Where did I live before Morocco?


In your skin.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Anne @Pastel Tortie
> What is my favourite TV show?


Oh right, give her the easy one!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @maggie3fan
> What is may favourite food?


Whahaha, I want to say something, but will probably get shot for giving the answer away.?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> @Golden Greek Tortoise 567
> What is Tidgy?


Another easy one. No fair


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got to do something I have never done before today! Helped save an injured Racing Pigeon that was banded! Owner is being notified and he will be waiting at Richmond Animal Care and Control.


Well done.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Amron said:


> Is @Maro2Bear an agent? Could this person's mission be to post about the climate??


Mark's mission has been terminated. He posted some bad, blurry, poorly framed photos. In actuality, he is an excellent photographer.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> hmmm
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad where does cheesecake sit on the cheese spectrum?


Is that your clue?


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> I thought to make an alignment chart for you, but I don't know any non-evil cheeses. So I found this one instead.


We have already said your mission was cheese and got -10 points. So that is a lousy clue.


----------



## CarolM

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Happy birthday to yoooouuuu!
> (In my best Marilyn Monroe voice)
> I would bake you a cake but it would be seriously yucky before it got to you. Especially since I convinced the lady at the bakery today to finally come off a recipe I have been after. Italian creme cake. Lots of almonds and pecans and an icing to die for!!!
> -Meg


Okay then so I got your clue thank you very much. I call Meg's Dark Lords given mission is to be Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> It's been a really hard day for me. Today (the 21st), is our 30th wedding anniversary. Or would have been.
> 
> It's been 14 months since Pete died, and I still want to tell him things, little snippets I read, or hear. The house is too quiet. I hear the ice drop into the bin, and the water refill. I hear the AC compressor kick on outside. I hear the ticking of my clock. I hear the little sounds a house makes when it's built on an earthquake fault.
> 
> I couldn't hear these tiny sounds when Pete was here. I hated that the TV was on 24/7, and I had to work conversation into 5 minute episodes while a commercial was on. Now, what I wouldn't give to fight the TV for one more day.
> 
> I miss him terribly. What a sad day this has been.
> 
> But I can stop by the CDR and see what the roomies are doing. I laugh a lot, cry a little, and keep checking myself to see if I'm as crazy as most of them are. I have a way to go for that. And I'll never get to the level of debauchery that has been achieved by a few.
> 
> It's OK. I slip in, bribe an armadillo, read til my eyes bleed, add my two cents occasionally, and quietly slip out.
> 
> That's how I get through sad days, like today.


I am so sorry that you have to go through this very sad day. But I am sure Pete would not want you to feel like this. So my suggestion for you is for today have the TV going 24/7 put some music on and dance around the house. And have a fun day instead. Hang in there, it will get better. ??

And I am sure you were not referring to me re the level of debauchery, because I don't do that kind of stuff. I am innocent.?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> NO.
> I enjoyed your Mission, though I understand it got annoying.
> I also loved the spork stuff, pure comedy, had me in stitches sometimes.
> Thank you so much.


Had me in stitches all the time. Was the best laugh I have had in a long time.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Look who has just turned up. So so happy


Yayyyy, the little bugger, scaring you like that. I hope you gave him a good talking to about being responsible and letting you know where he is going the next time.


----------



## CarolM

H


Amron said:


> Is @Maro2Bear an agent? Could this person's mission be to post about the climate??


is mission has already been terminated. And the weather thing is just Marks thing. He likes to keep us informed on what the weather will be doing.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It’s just after 2am here and we just moved out of ICU into a normal room;-)


Yayyy, one more step down.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> And I am sure you were not referring to me re the level of debauchery, because I don't do that kind of stuff. I am innocent.?



Oh, Carol, don't say things like that! I don't want to hear you've been struck by lightning!


----------



## CarolM

Well well finally all caught up. Problem is that I always seems to add about 3 pages all on my own. Mmmm maybe I talk too much. Oh well suck it up folks, because I am too old to change.

It is a beautiful day here, nice and sunny. And the rain is coming on Friday and Saturday. There should a rule which says that it should rain either during the night or during working hours. Then we can get to enjoy our weekend with sun shine. I was planning to work in the side garden this weekend as I still have lots of wine bottles that were collected and need to be used. So we will see how it goes.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh, Carol, don't say things like that! I don't want to hear you've been struck by lightning!


The lightening tried but missed. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wasn't it Maro2bear taht was just doing some mucky work and lost a shoe? I found it on Craigslist
> View attachment 306919
> 
> I have found a priceless object... a shoe part of Poseidon’s infinite shoe collection. If you or someone you knows how to contact him let him know that one of his shoes is missing and he can collect it in the Pacific Ocean somewhere. Thank you



Darn, I knew that I sunk in pretty far, but I thought it went to China.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It is always so very strange when you guys talk of it getting colder when it is getting warmer on this side. I think the birds have the right idea. You all need to migrate here for the summer and then you can go back when winter comes along.


No argument here! Regarding your earlier “soppy” post.... I have always refrained using the love word too much. I use it without restraint for my children, husband, most of my family but I have always believed that people don’t take the word seriously anymore... that it’s been reduced to a common phrase or some how means less than what my heart means... I don’t feel that way about what you said, & when I say that that I love all of you here, it’s not said lightly.. I don’t participate on any kind of social media because I don’t like the drama that you always see. You all have truly become another family to me and I’m so grateful.. this year has been a real butt kicker with my dad, my son, and now this... I don’t think I would be near as strong if not for all of you.. thank you , with much love!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Sorry I disappeared last night one of our cows escaped and I had to go and fetch her. But I am here with the answer @Tidgy's Dad that Tidgy is a Greek tortoise. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry I disappeared last night one of our cows escaped and I had to go and fetch her. But I am here with the answer @Tidgy's Dad that Tidgy is a Greek tortoise. ?


I hope you reminded her about the green grass on the other side !!! Cows are such stubborn creatures;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Tuesday. It’s a wonderful day and anything less is inconceivable!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I hope you reminded her about the green grass on the other side !!! Cows are such stubborn creatures;-)


Big fat and stubborn creatures. But it’s just too easy to lure them with their favorite foods. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday. It’s a wonderful day and anything less is inconceivable!
> View attachment 306975


Awwwww, Cinder has such a cute little face. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> No argument here! Regarding your earlier “soppy” post.... I have always refrained using the love word too much. I use it without restraint for my children, husband, most of my family but I have always believed that people don’t take the word seriously anymore... that it’s been reduced to a common phrase or some how means less than what my heart means... I don’t feel that way about what you said, & when I say that that I love all of you here, it’s not said lightly.. I don’t participate on any kind of social media because I don’t like the drama that you always see. You all have truly become another family to me and I’m so grateful.. this year has been a real butt kicker with my dad, my son, and now this... I don’t think I would be near as strong if not for all of you.. thank you , with much love!


You are most welcome and I am pretty sure we all feel the same way. ?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry I disappeared last night one of our cows escaped and I had to go and fetch her. But I am here with the answer @Tidgy's Dad that Tidgy is a Greek tortoise. ?


Is that your excuse? mmmmmmm I think you need to pull the other one!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday. It’s a wonderful day and anything less is inconceivable!
> View attachment 306975


Mmmm. Now I wonder if your mission is to use the word inconceivable and post a pic of Cinder at the same time?


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Awwwww, Cinder has such a cute little face. ?


Don't believe it. It is a trick or a distraction I tell you!!! It is, True Story I promise.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Don't believe it. It is a trick or a distraction I tell you!!! It is, True Story I promise.


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

That emoji conveys all my thoughts so well!


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry I disappeared last night one of our cows escaped and I had to go and fetch her. But I am here with the answer @Tidgy's Dad that Tidgy is a Greek tortoise. ?


I am calling your Dark Lord's given mission is to post at least one emoji.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That emoji conveys all my thoughts so well!


I suspect that emoji is part of your mission. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I am calling your Dark Lord's given mission is to post at least one emoji.


Golden looks both ways even though she can’t see anything and whispers: “Don’t do it Carol!”


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Golden looks both ways even though she can’t see anything and whispers: “Don’t do it Carol!”


I whisper back while trying to peer into the darkness to see where you are: "Too late!!! Ohhhhh Noooooooo!!!!"


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> I whisper back while trying to peer into the darkness to see where you are: "Too late!!! Ohhhhh Noooooooo!!!!"


Well, at least I can say I tried. ???


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well, at least I can say I tried. ???


It is too late for me, I have been condemned probably about 5 minutes into the game. And thanks for trying....?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Big fat and stubborn creatures. But it’s just too easy to lure them with their favorite foods. ?


No one said anything about smart... LMAO


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> No one said anything about smart... LMAO


Smart is definitely not a word that one uses to describe cows.


----------



## CarolM

It is home time for me again, thank goodness. Now it is off to the shops to decide what for dinner, get some steps in and lurk in here a little later.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well it may seem strange but her (who’s name is Betsie I know creative name right?) favorite food is gummy worms. Since our cows don’t get corn often, the sugar in the candy supplements the sweetness of the corn. The sugar helps them get nice and fat and lazy before they are butchered. On a side note we have a lots of Betsies in our group Betsie 1, 2, and 3. Not really but we do have 2 of them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> It's been a really hard day for me. Today (the 21st), is our 30th wedding anniversary. Or would have been.
> 
> It's been 14 months since Pete died, and I still want to tell him things, little snippets I read, or hear. The house is too quiet. I hear the ice drop into the bin, and the water refill. I hear the AC compressor kick on outside. I hear the ticking of my clock. I hear the little sounds a house makes when it's built on an earthquake fault.
> 
> I couldn't hear these tiny sounds when Pete was here. I hated that the TV was on 24/7, and I had to work conversation into 5 minute episodes while a commercial was on. Now, what I wouldn't give to fight the TV for one more day.
> 
> I miss him terribly. What a sad day this has been.
> 
> But I can stop by the CDR and see what the roomies are doing. I laugh a lot, cry a little, and keep checking myself to see if I'm as crazy as most of them are. I have a way to go for that. And I'll never get to the level of debauchery that has been achieved by a few.
> 
> It's OK. I slip in, bribe an armadillo, read til my eyes bleed, add my two cents occasionally, and quietly slip out.
> 
> That's how I get through sad days, like today.


This breaks my heart. 
And also makes me proud.
I really feel your pain, I've lost two people very dear to me this year, but not a spouse. 
Please know that I am reaching out to you, hugging you and loving you cos I think you're a great person. 
And if this silly thread that I started all that time ago, and has been carried on by other beautiful people when I'm not here, makes a little positive difference in your world, then my life was worth living. 
Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh darn I was hoping I could get by with that! I’ll have to go and look at some pictures.


No problem. 
She's T_estudo graeca graeca. _
You get points.


----------



## Amron

KarenSoCal said:


> Mark's mission has been terminated. He posted some bad, blurry, poorly framed photos. In actuality, he is an excellent photographer.


Oh ok thanks, I think I must of missed those


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s easy...Eather-hay! Oh wait.... that’s pig Latin.... let me see ?
> 
> How about Calluna? Ima flower, or a weed... depending on the day ?


Latin name for the plant heather?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Just Hugs Karen..big warm hugs. You are special.


Indeed.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No problem.
> She's T_estudo graeca graeca. _
> You get points.


Oh yay!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

But I answered Greek tort later but before you said that.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

So... more points!


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy, the little bugger, scaring you like that. I hope you gave him a good talking to about being responsible and letting you know where he is going the next time.


I certainly did, I felt like one of them stressed mothers who loose their child in the shop, telling him off for just wandering away


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> H
> 
> is mission has already been terminated. And the weather thing is just Marks thing. He likes to keep us informed on what the weather will be doing.


Well he does it very well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my...how about dinosaurs? Or the modern version...tortoises!


Double points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Look who has just turned up. So so happy


Points.
This helps my birthday be even better. 
Excellent!


----------



## Yvonne G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> So... more points!


Be careful. He takes points away if you get greedy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Yayyyy am I too late? Have they all gone? Love those


I have three left. 
They are pretty stale. 
$25?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points.
> This helps my birthday be even better.
> Excellent!


Thank you. My first points. Yayyyy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> As it is Tuesday Happy Birthday sir?????


Thank you! 
But my birthday is far more than just a Tuesday.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have three left.
> They are pretty stale.
> $25?


Hope not each. I don't think i could afford them after buying your birthday pressies. ??????,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Wow I have been up since 3am, really bad heart burn, shouldn't of eaten that lasagne which was full of that stuff Adam dreams about, and then to eat 4 crunchies that was just plain stupid. Still I have managed to catch up in here so I will count that as a blessing. Really enjoy reading all these posts. It is now 6am and time to get up and prepare for the day ahead. Happy things are looking good for Heather's daughter. Hope the gas and pain has subsided from ?( Dam I forget names so easily). Hope the lady who fell and broke her knee cap is behaving and looking forward to her sisters arrival. Sorry I can't go back and look for names, it takes me too long. Best wishes everyone.
> Happy birthday Adam


You're cool 
The sentiment is recognized. 
Thank you. 
Don't blame the cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Happy Birthday Adam!


Bless you and thank you, my new friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I call Jaizei's mission is to refer to cheese in one form or another! @Tidgy's Dad


-10 
But I will say it's close.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And Let the Week long Celebrations begin!!!Happy Happy Birthday Oh Dark Lord, I hope you have an awesome one.
> View attachment 306960
> 
> View attachment 306961
> 
> View attachment 306962


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Love it!!!! Mmmmm but how do I save it so that I can use it?


Just copy and paste or copy to your file.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> Be careful. He takes points away if you get greedy!


Well you know me, say before I think. It’s too late now. ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That is false advertising.....It is straight from a can. Just saying.


Hmmm. 
Canned vegetables are usually processed the same day they are picked. 
Your 'fresh' vegetables in your local store or supermarket may be several days old and have lost a fair amount of their vitamins..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Is @Maro2Bear an agent? Could this person's mission be to post about the climate??


Mark's Mission was to post rubbish pictures. 
He did brilliantly but was Terminated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Shame yes, you guys have a lot of changes to make, but I have total confidence that you will do it with panache and can do anything. I wish I was close so that I could help you out. But please know that I think about you all the time and try to send you good thoughts and vibes through the air waves. Hopefully they reach you in time. I did decide NOT to use the SA post office for my good vibes because by the time you got them it would be all over.
> 
> I think the biggest hurdle for Jessica will be acceptance that she will or cannot do everything that she was able to do before. It has taken me a long time to accept that I have to ask for help (and I still don't sometimes) because of my back problems. I think that the hardest hurdle is the mental one of accepting that you cannot do everything the same way. That is not to say that you cannot do it, you just have to figure out how to do it in a different way which will work better for you.
> 
> but if you want to talk or rant and rave or just get things off your chest you are more than welcome to send me a long ranting and raving email. Love you Heather even though we are miles apart.
> 
> 
> Sjoe that was rather soppy. But I am going to post it anyway.


This internet thing can be a killer. Trolls and monsters waiting to pounce on the unwary and foolish. 
But this is the Cold Dark Room. 
Number of Trolls? Zero. 
Number of perverts? Zero. 
Number of wonderful, kind supportive people. Lots.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh the usual in the CDR, people stepping on hedgehogs, the snow leopard is eating all the carrots, the Wool Spider (If she exists) is leaving tons of knitted socks, gloves, scarves etc in corner no. 9.
> 
> Willy and Chilly are still playing duck, duck goose!
> 
> Oh wait I did get lost in here for a little while the other day. It was really scary because I could not see a thing, and for some reason there were no Jellyfish to poke for some light.


Good post. 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> It’s just after 2am here and we just moved out of ICU into a normal room;-)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 306965


Not big enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It is always so very strange when you guys talk of it getting colder when it is getting warmer on this side. I think the birds have the right idea. You all need to migrate here for the summer and then you can go back when winter comes along.


Well, it's getting cooler here in North Africa. 
Chilly 32°C


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> ooohhh. Okay i am jumping the gun and here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 306968


Very interesting. 
Nul points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> No Fair, that is hard! As I cannot remember these things? Am I going to get - points if I get it wrong? (watch I am going to get - points for just asking?)?‍


My dear, I love you. 
Make a guess.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Mark's mission has been terminated. He posted some bad, blurry, poorly framed photos. In actuality, he is an excellent photographer.


Really my favourite of all these missions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Okay then so I got your clue thank you very much. I call Meg's Dark Lords given mission is to be Marilyn Monroe.


-10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well well finally all caught up. Problem is that I always seems to add about 3 pages all on my own. Mmmm maybe I talk too much. Oh well suck it up folks, because I am too old to change.
> 
> It is a beautiful day here, nice and sunny. And the rain is coming on Friday and Saturday. There should a rule which says that it should rain either during the night or during working hours. Then we can get to enjoy our weekend with sun shine. I was planning to work in the side garden this weekend as I still have lots of wine bottles that were collected and need to be used. So we will see how it goes.


You didn't mention my Birthday. 
-1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> No argument here! Regarding your earlier “soppy” post.... I have always refrained using the love word too much. I use it without restraint for my children, husband, most of my family but I have always believed that people don’t take the word seriously anymore... that it’s been reduced to a common phrase or some how means less than what my heart means... I don’t feel that way about what you said, & when I say that that I love all of you here, it’s not said lightly.. I don’t participate on any kind of social media because I don’t like the drama that you always see. You all have truly become another family to me and I’m so grateful.. this year has been a real butt kicker with my dad, my son, and now this... I don’t think I would be near as strong if not for all of you.. thank you , with much love!


Love.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry I disappeared last night one of our cows escaped and I had to go and fetch her. But I am here with the answer @Tidgy's Dad that Tidgy is a Greek tortoise. ?


+10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I am calling your Dark Lord's given mission is to post at least one emoji.


_10


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> So... more points!


Okay.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Be careful. He takes points away if you get greedy!


Yup. 
-1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Thank you. My first points. Yayyyy?


No.
You had thirty five points this month before this.
-1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Hope not each. I don't think i could afford them after buying your birthday pressies. ??????,


Ohhh. 
What have you bought me? 
Could be some serious points here. 
Win the month and and everything.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I just want to say, that my Birthday is great, but I know that some of you are going through the mill.
I am very lucky.
I would like to pay my regards to two of the most amazing people that we have lost this year.
Sabine,, the German lady with the most incredible voice, who brought light and fun into this Cold Dark place.

And my best friend from the Fossil Forum, who lost his life in April . Doren, I love you.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just want to say, that my Birthday is great, but I know that some of you are going through the mill.
> I am very lucky.
> I would like to pay my regards to two of the most amazing people that we have lost this year.
> Sabine,, the German lady with the most incredible voice, who brought light and fun into this Cold Dark place.
> 
> And my best friend from the Fossil Forum, who lost his life in April . Doren, I love you.


Rest in peace ??


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points!


Yea but it's got to be good coffee. It doesn't have to be expensive coffee. It just has to be made right with good water. I can drink it like water if the preparation is right. Leftovers can be used also for so many things. Baking, sunburns, iced coffee just to name a few.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea but it's got to be good coffee. It doesn't have to be expensive coffee. It just has to be made right with good water. I can drink it like water if the preparation is right. Leftovers can be used also for so many things. Baking, sunburns, iced coffee just to name a few.?


Points.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> It's been a really hard day for me. Today (the 21st), is our 30th wedding anniversary. Or would have been.
> 
> It's been 14 months since Pete died, and I still want to tell him things, little snippets I read, or hear. The house is too quiet. I hear the ice drop into the bin, and the water refill. I hear the AC compressor kick on outside. I hear the ticking of my clock. I hear the little sounds a house makes when it's built on an earthquake fault.
> 
> I couldn't hear these tiny sounds when Pete was here. I hated that the TV was on 24/7, and I had to work conversation into 5 minute episodes while a commercial was on. Now, what I wouldn't give to fight the TV for one more day.
> 
> I miss him terribly. What a sad day this has been.
> 
> But I can stop by the CDR and see what the roomies are doing. I laugh a lot, cry a little, and keep checking myself to see if I'm as crazy as most of them are. I have a way to go for that. And I'll never get to the level of debauchery that has been achieved by a few.
> 
> It's OK. I slip in, bribe an armadillo, read til my eyes bleed, add my two cents occasionally, and quietly slip out.
> 
> That's how I get through sad days, like today.


The CDR has given something like that to me also. I grew up in a large family. We argued, played together, etc. So I have a really hard time being alone even though I get tired with a lot of people around. Joe just goes off into his den to play on his iPad. I watch boring TV or come here. I know it's not the same kind of loss though. Sorry about your spouse.?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> So who is Jam?


My future Tegu.


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> Look who has just turned up. So so happy


Where was the little mia dufess??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> The CDR has given something like that to me also. I grew up in a large family. We argued, played together, etc. So I have a really hard time being alone even though I get tired with a lot of people around. Joe just goes off into his den to play on his iPad. I watch boring TV or come here. I know it's not the same kind of loss though. Sorry about your spouse.?


The Cold Dark Room means different things to different people. 
Love and loss can be the same. 
Always, we care


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> Is @Maro2Bear an agent? Could this person's mission be to post about the climate??


Nope he got exterminated by posting bad pictures.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Had me in stitches all the time. Was the best laugh I have had in a long time.


I know exactly who your talking about I literally was rolling on the floor! Laughing out loud!


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Hope not each. I don't think i could afford them after buying your birthday pressies. ??????,


We were supposed to get presents??


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well you know me, say before I think. It’s too late now. ???


Nope. That is me. You ARE NOT allowed to copy me. Mmpphhttt ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Canned vegetables are usually processed the same day they are picked.
> Your 'fresh' vegetables in your local store or supermarket may be several days old and have lost a fair amount of their vitamins..


Fair point. I better get some canned goods then.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well well finally all caught up. Problem is that I always seems to add about 3 pages all on my own. Mmmm maybe I talk too much. Oh well suck it up folks, because I am too old to change.
> 
> It is a beautiful day here, nice and sunny. And the rain is coming on Friday and Saturday. There should a rule which says that it should rain either during the night or during working hours. Then we can get to enjoy our weekend with sun shine. I was planning to work in the side garden this weekend as I still have lots of wine bottles that were collected and need to be used. So we will see how it goes.


You could get a free shower ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good post.
> Points.


Yayyy. ????


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dear, I love you.
> Make a guess.


I have heard you talk about Britain, so my guess would be England.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10


Dam it!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two hours or so left of my first Birthday. 
There's gonna be some big negative points coming up if you're not careful .


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Canned vegetables are usually processed the same day they are picked.
> Your 'fresh' vegetables in your local store or supermarket may be several days old and have lost a fair amount of their vitamins..


They still suck. Overcooked. I like frozen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And this is only day one


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> They still suck. Overcooked. I like frozen.


Agreed.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You didn't mention my Birthday.
> -1


But we all know that your biryhday makes all of our days perfect. I thought that was a given and that I wouldn't have to mention that. Oh well, I will remember to mention how much you having a birthday has completed my day especially since it is almost bed time.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> _10


Darn it. This is not working.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just want to say, that my Birthday is great, but I know that some of you are going through the mill.
> I am very lucky.
> I would like to pay my regards to two of the most amazing people that we have lost this year.
> Sabine,, the German lady with the most incredible voice, who brought light and fun into this Cold Dark place.
> 
> And my best friend from the Fossil Forum, who lost his life in April . Doren, I love you.


Here here.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> My future Tegu.


I had to google it. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two hours or so left of my first Birthday.
> There's gonna be some big negative points coming up if you're not careful .


Ok a happy begrudging birthday wish. I remembered something. That's worth a celebration  let's party!????


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two hours or so left of my first Birthday.
> There's gonna be some big negative points coming up if you're not careful .


Please no more, i couldn't take anymore big negative points. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Please no more, i couldn't take anymore big negative points. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday.


I was thinking of singing that Happy Birthday song but I thought it wouldn’t suit the Dark Lord. I was going to find candles to put on a cake, but it’s too dark to find them, I should’ve asked the wooly spider to find them. But alas, we don’t know if she exists.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fancy a coffee?



Adam, I would dearly enjoy having some coffee with you! 

But (looking down, shuffling feet, trying to not be impolite), please...don't make Moroccan coffee. I much prefer drinking it to chewing it. ??


----------



## CarolM

Nighty night everyone.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nighty night everyone.


Aloha.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just want to say, that my Birthday is great, but I know that some of you are going through the mill.
> I am very lucky.
> I would like to pay my regards to two of the most amazing people that we have lost this year.
> Sabine,, the German lady with the most incredible voice, who brought light and fun into this Cold Dark place.
> 
> And my best friend from the Fossil Forum, who lost his life in April . Doren, I love you.


I didn't know Doren. I'm sure he is interesting also. I did somewhat know Sabine. She always tries to be uplifting and fun. I love her still and won't forget her ever.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> I have heard you talk about Britain, so my guess would be England.


Hmmm.
Yes.
Points.
But i'm half Welsh, though not born there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Please no more, i couldn't take anymore big negative points. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday. Happy Birthday.


+4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Ok a happy begrudging birthday wish. I remembered something. That's worth a celebration ☺ let's party!?❤???


+4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I was thinking of singing that Happy Birthday song but I thought it wouldn’t suit the Dark Lord. I was going to find candles to put on a cake, but it’s too dark to find them, I should’ve asked the wooly spider to find them. But alas, we don’t know if she exists.


+4.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Adam, I would dearly enjoy having some coffee with you!
> 
> But (looking down, shuffling feet, trying to not be impolite), please...don't make Moroccan coffee. I much prefer drinking it to chewing it. ??


+4


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golly, I'm a bit tipsy.
Who wants some points?


----------



## Blackdog1714

points like---"death awaits you all – with nasty, big, pointy teeth!"
First appearance: Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Species: Rabbit


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This breaks my heart.
> And also makes me proud.
> I really feel your pain, I've lost two people very dear to me this year, but not a spouse.
> Please know that I am reaching out to you, hugging you and loving you cos I think you're a great person.
> And if this silly thread that I started all that time ago, and has been carried on by other beautiful people when I'm not here, makes a little positive difference in your world, then my life was worth living.
> Fancy a coffee?


You did and thanks.? from me. I won't go online either but I know I'm safe here. I can talk to interesting people within the protection of the TFO and the CDR. My new phone allowed me to uninstall facebook. That was so much fun.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> points like---"death awaits you all – with nasty, big, pointy teeth!"
> First appearance: Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> Species: Rabbit


Hay!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, I'm a bit tipsy.
> Who wants some points?


Ha! I saw right through that trick. I learned my lesson, do not be greedy!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Darn it. This is not working.


***Pst-t @CarolM : don't call attention to it, but birthday boy used the underscore instead of the hyphen, so these minus points don't count!!***


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, I'm a bit tipsy.
> Who wants some points?


ME! ME! ME! And several BIG happy birthdays to you, kind sir!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I had to google it. ?


Oh my garsh so did I. Come to find out there's tegus.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> points like---"death awaits you all – with nasty, big, pointy teeth!"
> First appearance: Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> Species: Rabbit


Points. 
Tim the Sorcerer.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh so did I. Come to find out there's tegus.?


Where do you think "@Chubbs the tegu" came from? He has at least one, maybe 2. I bet if you asked nicely he'd post a pic or 2.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ha! I saw right through that trick. I learned my lesson, do not be greedy!


Points.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Tidgy's Dad Wishing you a Very Happy Day 2 of your Birthday, kind sir! 

Is that festival music I hear?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ***Pst-t @CarolM : don't call attention to it, but birthday boy used the underscore instead of the hyphen, so these minus points don't count!!***


You think?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> ME! ME! ME! And several BIG happy birthdays to you, kind sir!


+20


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Wishing you a Very Happy Day 2 of your Birthday, kind sir!
> 
> Is that festival music I hear?


Hope not. 
Moroccan music is mainly rubbish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh, look, I'm into the second day.
Who wants to play bingo!


----------



## Cathie G

We


KarenSoCal said:


> Where do you think "@Chubbs the tegu" came from? He has at least one, maybe 2. I bet if you asked nicely he'd post a pic or 2.


Well... I found out but I always liked him anyway. He's another one of those people that got me hooked on the TFO. You're one of those people too. For some reason the posting name sticks in my mind better. I'll ask. It's no wonder he's half nuts though. Those critters are crazy ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I just want to say, that my Birthday is great, but I know that some of you are going through the mill.
> I am very lucky.
> I would like to pay my regards to two of the most amazing people that we have lost this year.
> Sabine,, the German lady with the most incredible voice, who brought light and fun into this Cold Dark place.
> 
> And my best friend from the Fossil Forum, who lost his life in April . Doren, I love you.


I take a moment of silence in respect for you, your loss, and our friends..


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This internet thing can be a killer. Trolls and monsters waiting to pounce on the unwary and foolish.
> But this is the Cold Dark Room.
> Number of Trolls? Zero.
> Number of perverts? Zero.
> Number of wonderful, kind supportive people. Lots.





https://www.writeups.org/wp-content/uploads/Norwegian-trolls-Trollhunter-movie-h.jpg


----------



## Lokkje

Everywhere I go there will always be trolls. Just not the kind you find on the Internet. The trolls of the cold dark room are going to be Norwegian cave trolls and Norwegian mountain trolls. I must have a troll because they are good luck even if they’re dumb as sticks and stink like hell.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> https://www.writeups.org/wp-content/uploads/Norwegian-trolls-Trollhunter-movie-h.jpg


Hey! Where did you get a picture of me?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> You had thirty five points this month before this.
> -1


Oh thank you so very much. Happy post birthday day ??


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ohhh.
> What have you bought me?
> Could be some serious points here.
> Win the month and and everything.


Well if I was to tell you before you unwrapped them that would spoil the surprise. I can give clues. A beverage with rich aroma, that changes colour when you add milk. Something I found in the bottom dairy drawer of my fridge, it looks like a fossil of some sort but I'm sure it was an apricot when I out it in there, looks cool now. A wheel of food stuff that I'm sure you would like because it is made from milk and is rather smelly, just in case you need to see a wheel to invent it again


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Where was the little mia dufess??


He was inside their house all the time. He must of climbed on top of the other torts to get over into Reggie's space and from there he must of climbed onto the housing and over into an area where I kept all my plant pots and such. There was a sack of wadding that he had gone into and kept hidden. I was working in the greenhouse when I heard crashing and banging, thinking it was Fred because that is what he likes to do, I went in and there he was walking on top of the pots crashing them about. He was warm but very hungry. Mrs Herman was most pleased to see him


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, I'm a bit tipsy.
> Who wants some points?


??


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Aloha.


Aloha my friend.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Yes.
> Points.
> But i'm half Welsh, though not born there.


Sjoe, That was a close call.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Golly, I'm a bit tipsy.
> Who wants some points?


mmmm I wonder if this is a trick question, Okay Me Please Oh Dark Lord. And a Happy 2nd day Birthday. Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday to you, A very Happy 2nd day Birthday to the Dark Lord and Adaaaaammmmm, A very Happy 2nd day Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuu. Sung in my very best happy Birthday voice.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hay!


okay I will play! Straw!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> ***Pst-t @CarolM : don't call attention to it, but birthday boy used the underscore instead of the hyphen, so these minus points don't count!!***


Okay I whisper! I won't say anything!! Shhhhhhh Mum is the word.?


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Where do you think "@Chubbs the tegu" came from? He has at least one, maybe 2. I bet if you asked nicely he'd post a pic or 2.


Oh Wow, I never thought of that. Mmmm Karen You are not just a pretty face!?


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> https://www.writeups.org/wp-content/uploads/Norwegian-trolls-Trollhunter-movie-h.jpg


Oh boy!!!!! that thing is UUUGGGGLLLLY


----------



## CarolM

Well not so much to get through today. Is everybody catching up on some snoozes?
Tomorrow is National heritage Day and a holiday for us. We normally braai tomorrow (I believe most of you call it barbecuing). Hopefully it is a nice and Sunny day.

A Very Happy 2nd Day Birthday Adam (aka Dark Lord) I hope the day is a better one than yesterday. (So it can only be an extra awesome day - as I am hoping that yesterday was an awesome day).




And Cathie here is your cute puppy pic of the day: Here's looking at you girl!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> https://www.writeups.org/wp-content/uploads/Norwegian-trolls-Trollhunter-movie-h.jpg


THat is how I looked this summer on the morning of day 23 in a row working!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Amron said:


> Oh thank you so very much. Happy post birthday day ??


Ahem! His birthday lasts for 3 straight days of nonsense and fun. So happy happy happy happy birthday! ????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! Where did you get a picture of me?


Oh boy that one made me laugh ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Oh boy!!!!! that thing is UUUGGGGLLLLY


You insult Yvonne! ?


----------



## EllieMay

@Tidgy's Dad 



May the cheese and beer be superfluous for all of your days!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Hey! Where did you get a picture of me?


There's a couple I've seen hidden throughout the TFO if you feel like digging.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well not so much to get through today. Is everybody catching up on some snoozes?
> Tomorrow is National heritage Day and a holiday for us. We normally braai tomorrow (I believe most of you call it barbecuing). Hopefully it is a nice and Sunny day.
> 
> A Very Happy 2nd Day Birthday Adam (aka Dark Lord) I hope the day is a better one than yesterday. (So it can only be an extra awesome day - as I am hoping that yesterday was an awesome day).
> 
> View attachment 307036
> 
> 
> And Cathie here is your cute puppy pic of the day: Here's looking at you girl!!
> 
> View attachment 307037


That little pup kinda looks like me with the scraggly hair and all. The difference is I have ash blonde hair instead ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> okay I will play! Straw!


Well... my wabbit loves hay and she isn't above biting me. I call her a rabid wabbit. But it's only if I cross her boundaries or mess with her hay and she's trying to mess around in it. Movies and cartoons always portray them as a crazy rabbit with big teeth and that's so true. So don't mess with their hay just sneak.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a nice social-distanced lunch. The benches were appropriately distanced.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a nice social-distanced lunch. The benches were appropriately distanced.
> 
> View attachment 307065
> View attachment 307066
> View attachment 307067


The trees are so green where you are right now. Here all the plants are either dead or dying from the snowfall.


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> He was inside their house all the time. He must of climbed on top of the other torts to get over into Reggie's space and from there he must of climbed onto the housing and over into an area where I kept all my plant pots and such. There was a sack of wadding that he had gone into and kept hidden. I was working in the greenhouse when I heard crashing and banging, thinking it was Fred because that is what he likes to do, I went in and there he was walking on top of the pots crashing them about. He was warm but very hungry. Mrs Herman was most pleased to see him


I'm so glad for you. Sapphire is a Russian and boy can he hide even in his escape proof enclosures. I always have to make sure of my steps inside his outdoor one because he's that good at it. He must have heard you and thought there's my meal ticket.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all!! And Adam.. Happy Bday u sexy beast!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The trees are so green where you are right now. Here all the plants are either dead or dying from the snowfall.



Hopefully not actually dying from snowfall. Maybe dropped their leaves due to cold temps. We have had a week of unusually cold temps. Western Maryland in the more hilly mountainous area into mid-30s. Here, high 40s. Back to normal for a few days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> https://www.writeups.org/wp-content/uploads/Norwegian-trolls-Trollhunter-movie-h.jpg


That movie is actually brilliant, I would seriously recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Everywhere I go there will always be trolls. Just not the kind you find on the Internet. The trolls of the cold dark room are going to be Norwegian cave trolls and Norwegian mountain trolls. I must have a troll because they are good luck even if they’re dumb as sticks and stink like hell.


And are sometimes armed with sporks.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all!! And Adam.. Happy Bday u sexy beast!


Hello and I second the happy birthdays to Adam!? ? I hear you have tegus also and we haven't seen a picture lately. Will you kindly post one for us?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Well if I was to tell you before you unwrapped them that would spoil the surprise. I can give clues. A beverage with rich aroma, that changes colour when you add milk. Something I found in the bottom dairy drawer of my fridge, it looks like a fossil of some sort but I'm sure it was an apricot when I out it in there, looks cool now. A wheel of food stuff that I'm sure you would like because it is made from milk and is rather smelly, just in case you need to see a wheel to invent it again


Hmmm. 
Not quite sure if this is the best present in history or something that will make me vomit.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maro2Bear said:


> Hopefully not actually dying from snowfall. Maybe dropped their leaves due to cold temps. We have had a week of unusually cold temps. Western Maryland in the more hilly mountainous area into mid-30s. Here, high 40s. Back to normal for a few days.


Well we did have a couple young trees die, none of the plants get time to prepare for winter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> mmmm I wonder if this is a trick question, Okay Me Please Oh Dark Lord. And a Happy 2nd day Birthday. Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday to you, A very Happy 2nd day Birthday to the Dark Lord and Adaaaaammmmm, A very Happy 2nd day Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuu. Sung in my very best happy Birthday voice.


+ 40


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well not so much to get through today. Is everybody catching up on some snoozes?
> Tomorrow is National heritage Day and a holiday for us. We normally braai tomorrow (I believe most of you call it barbecuing). Hopefully it is a nice and Sunny day.
> 
> A Very Happy 2nd Day Birthday Adam (aka Dark Lord) I hope the day is a better one than yesterday. (So it can only be an extra awesome day - as I am hoping that yesterday was an awesome day).
> 
> View attachment 307036
> 
> 
> And Cathie here is your cute puppy pic of the day: Here's looking at you girl!!


Thank you. 
I am very drunk, but happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ahem! His birthday lasts for 3 straight days of nonsense and fun. So happy happy happy happy birthday! ????


31.7 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Well... my wabbit loves hay and she isn't above biting me. I call her a rabid wabbit. But it's only if I cross her boundaries or mess with her hay and she's trying to mess around in it. Movies and cartoons always portray them as a crazy rabbit with big teeth and that's so true. So don't mess with their hay just sneak.?


Bite her back. 
Tidgy soon learned.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a nice social-distanced lunch. The benches were appropriately distanced.
> 
> View attachment 307065
> View attachment 307066


I think it would be great to meet you one day. 
But for now it's nice to be social distanced by several thousand miles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all!! And Adam.. Happy Bday u sexy beast!


Ding dong, my darling.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I found the perfect cake! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Tidgy's Dad !!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bite her back.
> Tidgy soon learned.


The little minx! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I found the perfect cake! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Tidgy's Dad !!!


Yummyy. 
If you actually made these, i would marry you immediately.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yummyy.
> If you actually made these, i would marry you immediately.


Well I’m happy to say I did not make it. ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well I’m happy to say I did not make it. ??


wifey will be pleased.


----------



## Zoeclare

Happy 2nd birthday day @Tidgy's Dad I shall drink a limoncello in your honour! (Because thats the only booze I have left in the house) Cheers! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Happy 2nd birthday day @Tidgy's Dad I shall drink a limoncello in your honour! (Because thats the only booze I have left in the house) Cheers! ?


Thank you, my new friend. 
Sure you don't want a coffee?


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, my new friend.
> Sure you don't want a coffee?
> View attachment 307083


Its too late in the day for me id never sleep! Unless I balanced it out with more limoncello!?


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well we did have a couple young trees die, none of the plants get time to prepare for winter.


I bought this plastic stuff called tree guard to cut a piece for Arrow's tank. I have to keep the flow from his water filter really slow. It looks kind of like PVC pipe but it's flexible and will go around the tree. Easily can be cut to fit with scissors. I just wonder if it would help to insulate a young tree from early snow or frost bite. It's just a thought. I do know that it protects a young tree from deer and other animals. It was dirt cheap. For $4 I only had to cut about 5" to get my tank thingy. There is still 2 at 2' long and the third is minus the 5". I'd almost bet it would.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I bought this plastic stuff called tree guard to cut a piece for Arrow's tank. I have to keep the flow from his water filter really slow. It looks kind of like PVC pipe but it's flexible and will go around the tree. Easily can be cut to fit with scissors. I just wonder if it would help to insulate a young tree from early snow or frost bite. It's just a thought. I do know that it protects a young tree from deer and other animals. It was dirt cheap. For $4 I only had to cut about 5" to get my tank thingy. There is still 2 at 2' long and the third is minus the 5". I'd almost bet it would.


I will definitely look into it for next year. We have at least 1 snowfall before the trees are ready.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bite her back.
> Tidgy soon learned.


Well.. biting back with dentures doesn't work ? lol so I try to respect Miz Razberri's space. I do have my ways though. But a very happy new day birthday! To you.???


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> View attachment 307082
> 
> I found the perfect cake! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Tidgy's Dad !!!


Yum.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I will definitely look into it for next year. We have at least 1 snowfall before the trees are ready.


I bought mine at Menards. It's made by drainage industries in the USA. It's really neat stuff. I didn't use it for a tree or plant yet but that doesn't mean I won't. I was just happy it worked on my aquarium filter. It just pops on because it's kinda moldable and cuts the turbulence in the tank yet keeps filtering. Pops off and I can clean it.Then I could see so many uses on plants and maybe other things. I have a whole pack I haven't even started to use yet except the 5" piece.


----------



## Yvonne G

YIPPEE!! DAY TWO!!! 

Happy happy birthday ? ?!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Dang it. It's too quiet in here even though I've seen some beloved members. Mark, Yvonne, Adam, Carol, Golden, Chubbs, and more... I suppose you-all will wait until I'm bored to death by the TV.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It is a bit quiet.. where are all the big mouths haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It is a bit quiet.. where are all the big mouths haha


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> ?


Heres one ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres one ?


Found another one!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ur getting good my student


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur getting good my student


The student has surpassed the master ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The student has surpassed the master ?


Now ur getting ridiculous lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now ur getting ridiculous lol


Just like you! It must be the TOCD going to my head. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Just like you! It must be the TOCD going to my head. ?


Nah.. im thinking concussion


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah.. im thinking concussion


It must have been a bad one ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It must have been a bad one ?


Yes! U sould put padding on ur headboard


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! U sould put padding on ur headboard


It wasn’t the headboard, it was the stairs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It wasn’t the headboard, it was the stairs.


Then carpet ur stairs lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U are like a slinky.. fun to throw down the stairs


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U are like a slinky.. fun to throw down the stairs


Ouch, it’s nice to know your opinion of me. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ouch, it’s nice to know your opinion of me. ?


Sorry I worded that wrong And sounded bad.. lightly push u down the stairs


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry I worded that wrong And sounded bad.. lightly push u down the stairs


It did sound bad and still does. You’re terrible at fixing things. ? Well I gotta go, see you.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah.. im thinking concussion


Where's my cute picture of a tegu?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Where's my cute picture of a tegu?


I no longer have my tegu.. i though i could keep it from brumating but couldnt.. so boring having a lizard that sleeps for 6 months lol bit i think i have a few baby pics


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Just like you! It must be the TOCD going to my head. ?


What's TOCD? Just in case I have it.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I no longer have my tegu.. i though i could keep it from brumating but couldnt.. so boring having a lizard that sleeps for 6 months lol bit i think i have a few baby pics


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I no longer have my tegu.. i though i could keep it from brumating but couldnt.. so boring having a lizard that sleeps for 6 months lol bit i think i have a few baby pics


Oh sorry. I did check them out online and most of those people did re-home them also. But it was because of their awake time. Crazy critters.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Oh sorry. I did check them out online and most of those people did re-home them also. But it was because of their awake time. Crazy critters.?


I loved his awake time. Very personable lizards when they are awake lol almost like blue tongue skinks just a lot bigger


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Happy 2nd birthday day @Tidgy's Dad I shall drink a limoncello in your honour! (Because thats the only booze I have left in the house) Cheers! ?


Looks like you need to take your life in hand and go to the store really soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I loved his awake time. Very personable lizards when they are awake lol almost like blue tongue skinks just a lot bigger


That was another reason they used. The size. I wouldn't want a tortoise I have to hibernate. Or any animal like that but that's just me.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a nice social-distanced lunch. The benches were appropriately distanced.
> 
> View attachment 307065
> View attachment 307066
> View attachment 307067


Beautiful as always


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful as always


I thought so too. I always like the ones with his kyak in it the best. How are you? And all of you??


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I thought so too. I always like the ones with his kyak in it the best. How are you? And all of you??


We are good Cathie! Thank you for asking. I was just getting around to making a post. I got to bring Jess home today... we are very happy! It’s been hard for her though. There are many things that you can’t do with only one arm.. but you dont realize how hard is is for someone.. especially when they have no control over a limb at all. She finds herself having to use her good hand to position the other arm which leaves her with no hands..:-( I have ordered special slings and immobilizers for her but I feel so out of my element.. it’s really a learning experience.. I’m not good at not having control of my surroundings.. I also have set many alarms for lots of meds. I’m going to bring some help in a couple days a week once we get some kind or routine established.. anyway... I meant for this to be a positive post.. I’m just really glad she’s home.. I’m thankful for all of you.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We are good Cathie! Thank you for asking. I was just getting around to making a post. I got to bring Jess home today... we are very happy! It’s been hard for her though. There are many things that you can’t do with only one arm.. but you dont realize how hard is is for someone.. especially when they have no control over a limb at all. She finds herself having to use her good hand to position the other arm which leaves her with no hands..:-( I have ordered special slings and immobilizers for her but I feel so out of my element.. it’s really a learning experience.. I’m not good at not having control of my surroundings.. I also have set many alarms for lots of meds. I’m going to bring some help in a couple days a week once we get some kind or routine established.. anyway... I meant for this to be a positive post.. I’m just really glad she’s home.. I’m thankful for all of you.


It is a very positive post!!! They let her come home. I don't think they would have even with covid unless she's doing it well. My heart is warmed up. ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 307113
> View attachment 307114


Soooo handsome (the lizard Jason, the lizard).


----------



## Lokkje

I got Mookie’s genetic studies back. I swear I just about fell out of my chair at work when I saw it. I was fine with the 40% American pitbull terrier. I was fine with the 30% super mud which is a mix of labrador retriever, Rottweiler, Doberman, poodle and a few other random breeds. I was even fine with the 15% golden retriever although as I was staring at her I was having a hard time piecing this interesting mix of dog in my head. What made me want to fall off the chair is she’s 15% Chihuahua. They had pictures of other clients that allowed the dogs name and picture to be shown and the closest match was 82%. Absolutely none of the dogs look anything like her. I was feeling a little disappointed about that and then I saw what could have been her twin brother that had actually been born in Phoenix that was an 80% match that was just a little larger than her 35 pounds and I actually think that it’s possible that they actually could’ve been related despite it only being 80%. It was fun to look at the Jean mix and I didn’t get a single breed right. Here’s the latest picture of my Chihuahua.


----------



## Lokkje

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The trees are so green where you are right now. Here all the plants are either dead or dying from the snowfall.


Here they are dead or dying from the heat.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I loved his awake time. Very personable lizards when they are awake lol almost like blue tongue skinks just a lot bigger


I want one. I’ll have to just live with my bearded dragon though. Although he’s freaking cute. Toast ran around eating about five roaches And I didn’t think he could possibly eat anymore and he’s sucked down to wax worms and a bunch of salad greens after that. He’s also making some pretty mega big dung. At least they don’t smell as bad as Mr. snarky the leopard tort.


----------



## Lokkje

Here’s a cuppa and a toast to Adam for his extended birthday wishes
️ ️


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> Looks like you need to take your life in hand and go to the store really soon.


I know! I've really let things slide!


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> That was another reason they used. The size. I wouldn't want a tortoise I have to hibernate. Or any animal like that but that's just me.


Thats one of the reasons I chose a redfoot, so I didn't have to brumate him; although I am concerned he's going to end up with my entire lounge and ill be sitting on a bean bag in the corner? uk weather isn't ideal for him


----------



## Yvonne G

@Tidgy's Dad - HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ???!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> YIPPEE!! DAY TWO!!!
> 
> Happy happy birthday ? ?!!!


Now it's DAY THREE, and nobody is going to believe me, but I had internet problems this morning. 
But it is true to say that I'm massively drunk. 
It's been a good birthday.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Dang it. It's too quiet in here even though I've seen some beloved members. Mark, Yvonne, Adam, Carol, Golden, Chubbs, and more... I suppose you-all will wait until I'm bored to death by the TV.??


I'm so happy to know you.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm so happy to know you.


I'm happy to know you too. And all the members I get to kinda meet here. That's one of the few things I like about the internet. I can Google things too but I'd rather have a good book available.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Now it's DAY THREE, and nobody is going to believe me, but I had internet problems this morning.
> But it is true to say that I'm massively drunk.
> It's been a good birthday.


Happy day three! Birthday. It's always fun when I wake up too.


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Thats one of the reasons I chose a redfoot, so I didn't have to brumate him; although I am concerned he's going to end up with my entire lounge and ill be sitting on a bean bag in the corner? uk weather isn't ideal for him


Yea it is a little easier with a Russian. I just wanted a tortoise around me so I picked a little guy even though I would have a blast with a big one too. The hardest part is outsmarting him.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I got Mookie’s genetic studies back. I swear I just about fell out of my chair at work when I saw it. I was fine with the 40% American pitbull terrier. I was fine with the 30% super mud which is a mix of labrador retriever, Rottweiler, Doberman, poodle and a few other random breeds. I was even fine with the 15% golden retriever although as I was staring at her I was having a hard time piecing this interesting mix of dog in my head. What made me want to fall off the chair is she’s 15% Chihuahua. They had pictures of other clients that allowed the dogs name and picture to be shown and the closest match was 82%. Absolutely none of the dogs look anything like her. I was feeling a little disappointed about that and then I saw what could have been her twin brother that had actually been born in Phoenix that was an 80% match that was just a little larger than her 35 pounds and I actually think that it’s possible that they actually could’ve been related despite it only being 80%. It was fun to look at the Jean mix and I didn’t get a single breed right. Here’s the latest picture of my Chihuahua.
> 
> View attachment 307153


That's funny. And the look she's giving you is hilarious. She'll learn to pose for the camera. Right now it's "What are you up to?"? Then it'll become oh that's just Mom being her crazy self hohum.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You insult Yvonne! ?


That was before I knew it was Yvonne. In which case it was absolutely gorgeous. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> View attachment 307059
> 
> 
> May the cheese and beer be superfluous for all of your days!


????


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That little pup kinda looks like me with the scraggly hair and all. The difference is I have ash blonde hair instead ?


Wow, you are absolutely stunning.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We are good Cathie! Thank you for asking. I was just getting around to making a post. I got to bring Jess home today... we are very happy! It’s been hard for her though. There are many things that you can’t do with only one arm.. but you dont realize how hard is is for someone.. especially when they have no control over a limb at all. She finds herself having to use her good hand to position the other arm which leaves her with no hands..:-( I have ordered special slings and immobilizers for her but I feel so out of my element.. it’s really a learning experience.. I’m not good at not having control of my surroundings.. I also have set many alarms for lots of meds. I’m going to bring some help in a couple days a week once we get some kind or routine established.. anyway... I meant for this to be a positive post.. I’m just really glad she’s home.. I’m thankful for all of you.


Oh Yayyyy. That is awesome news. I am so glad that Jess was able to come home. That way the whole family can bw together.
So very happy for you.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I got Mookie’s genetic studies back. I swear I just about fell out of my chair at work when I saw it. I was fine with the 40% American pitbull terrier. I was fine with the 30% super mud which is a mix of labrador retriever, Rottweiler, Doberman, poodle and a few other random breeds. I was even fine with the 15% golden retriever although as I was staring at her I was having a hard time piecing this interesting mix of dog in my head. What made me want to fall off the chair is she’s 15% Chihuahua. They had pictures of other clients that allowed the dogs name and picture to be shown and the closest match was 82%. Absolutely none of the dogs look anything like her. I was feeling a little disappointed about that and then I saw what could have been her twin brother that had actually been born in Phoenix that was an 80% match that was just a little larger than her 35 pounds and I actually think that it’s possible that they actually could’ve been related despite it only being 80%. It was fun to look at the Jean mix and I didn’t get a single breed right. Here’s the latest picture of my Chihuahua.
> 
> View attachment 307153


Wow, what a mighty big chihuahua you have.


----------



## CarolM

That was short and sweet. I came here to quickly say three things:
1.) A very very Happy 3rd day Birthday Adam.????????

2.) Here is your puppy Cathie. See down below. 

3.) Was to see how Jessica was doing, but I am glad to see that she got to go home.

Okay maybe 4 tbings:
4.) How are you doing Yvonne. ?


----------



## CarolM

And now it it nighty night time


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Here they are dead or dying from the heat.


I'm wondering if the tree guard I bought would work in your area too. It says on the package it won't allow heat but possibly cold too building up. That just tells me it's somewhat insolating around the young plant. Up to 2" in diameter but I wonder. You can add water right to the root because it's kinda like PVC only it just pops around it or pops off if needed. Sorry to talk your ear off about it.??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That was short and sweet. I came here to quickly say three things:
> 1.) A very very Happy 3rd day Birthday Adam.????????
> 
> 2.) Here is your puppy Cathie. See down below.
> 
> 3.) Was to see how Jessica was doing, but I am glad to see that she got to go home.
> 
> Okay maybe 4 tbings:
> 4.) How are you doing Yvonne. ?


That's an adorable puppy. I'm wondering if that's a baby shepherd of some sort. That's another breed I like.  S/he looks like it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> And now it it nighty night time


See you.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So stop worrying about her...the threat that I will arrive Weds night or so, will aid in her recovery lol



if ya open the door and she is sitting in her Archie bunker chair and she is aiming a gun at you as you walk in.....don’t even speak.
Just smile softly....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Here’s a butt shot for you



how cute!!!!!! What a butt! Looks like a little hard boiled egg!
???


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> if ya open the door and she is sitting in her Archie bunker chair and she is aiming a gun at you as you walk in.....don’t even speak.
> Just smile softly....


Something tells me we are evesdropping on a different thread.???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm wondering if the tree guard I bought would work in your area too. It says on the package it won't allow heat but possibly cold too building up. That just tells me it's somewhat insolating around the young plant. Up to 2" in diameter but I wonder. You can add water right to the root because it's kinda like PVC only it just pops around it or pops off if needed. Sorry to talk your ear off about it.??



Nagh, a tree guard like this won’t really do anything to prevent a young fragile tree from freezing. Trees are either “hardy” or not. Able to withstand sub-freezing temperatures or not. A simple tree guard wrap isnt designed to protect against freezing. Trees, plants etc that are semi-hardy can be fully buried in leaves to help protect against freezing temps. 

That said, if you don’t plan on protecting semi-hardy plants, it’s always best to plant plants that are able to cope with your Hardiness Zone .

 https://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/


----------



## Maggie3fan

No, she was just talking about Yvonne, who I came down to help.


CarolM said:


> That was short and sweet. I came here to quickly say three things:
> 1.) A very very Happy 3rd day Birthday Adam.????????
> 
> 2.) Here is your puppy Cathie. See down below.
> 
> 3.) Was to see how Jessica was doing, but I am glad to see that she got to go home.
> 
> Okay maybe 4 tbings:
> 4.) How are you doing Yvonne. ?


He looks like a cattle dog to me.
Yvonne is still at the hospital where I dropped her this morning.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, a tree guard like this won’t really do anything to prevent a young fragile tree from freezing. Trees are either “hardy” or not. Able to withstand sub-freezing temperatures or not. A simple tree guard wrap isnt designed to protect against freezing. Trees, plants etc that are semi-hardy can be fully buried in leaves to help protect against freezing temps.
> 
> That said, if you don’t plan on protecting semi-hardy plants, it’s always best to plant plants that are able to cope with your Hardiness Zone .
> 
> https://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/


You're probably right. I just love how good it does for a cheap solution for the filter on Arrow's tank. Now I'll have to find other uses for the package I bought. I hate wasting it. I usually only plant plants compatible with my zone so I guess I'll have to plant some plants and check it out my self. Maybe use it for bunny protection.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> No, she was just talking about Yvonne, who I came down to help.
> 
> He looks like a cattle dog to me.
> Yvonne is still at the hospital where I dropped her this morning.


I hope everything is ok. I read she got a plate on her wrist and they always check on the knee cap often with an x-ray. Anyway Im hoping and praying for Yvonne.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> I'm wondering if the tree guard I bought would work in your area too. It says on the package it won't allow heat but possibly cold too building up. That just tells me it's somewhat insolating around the young plant. Up to 2" in diameter but I wonder. You can add water right to the root because it's kinda like PVC only it just pops around it or pops off if needed. Sorry to talk your ear off about it.??


It would certainly be worth a try. I lost my $500 lemon tree. I kept hoping it would try to get some growth when it cooled off but it is absolutely dead.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> That was short and sweet. I came here to quickly say three things:
> 1.) A very very Happy 3rd day Birthday Adam.????????
> 
> 2.) Here is your puppy Cathie. See down below.
> 
> 3.) Was to see how Jessica was doing, but I am glad to see that she got to go home.
> 
> Okay maybe 4 tbings:
> 4.) How are you doing Yvonne. ?


Very cute puppy


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> It would certainly be worth a try. I lost my $500 lemon tree. I kept hoping it would try to get some growth when it cooled off but it is absolutely dead.


And I got hot ? mad over a dead Lowe’s lemon tree! OMG it would have like nuclear for a $500 tree! Mind you I have a $15 needed love Dwarf Crimson Queen Japanese Maple tree that is now 20 years old. At a guess maybe $2000 grand, but that was part luck with the spot and an awesome neighbor!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> It would certainly be worth a try. I lost my $500 lemon tree. I kept hoping it would try to get some growth when it cooled off but it is absolutely dead.


Maro2bear says no and I respect his opinion. But I'm still curious as to what it can do. I only paid $4. And actually only used around 3" not 5" of one 2' long PVC like cylinder. There was 3 cylinders in the package. It's a flexible plastic and easily cut with scissors. I have a lot of leftovers. I can cut some more pieces for Arrow and still play.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> And I got hot ? mad over a dead Lowe’s lemon tree! OMG it would have like nuclear for a $500 tree! Mind you I have a $15 needed love Dwarf Crimson Queen Japanese Maple tree that is now 20 years old. At a guess maybe $2000 grand, but that was part luck with the spot and an awesome neighbor!


Don't get me started on Lowe's... and all ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Oh my word, and you did not even mention anything. How are you feeling now? I hope that you are doing well and healing nicely. I am so sorry that I took so long to figure it out, but unless things are very plain I struggle to get things, Like Heather's and Golden Greek tortoise 567's missions. I just cannot figure them out.



doing much better as I was on morphene since Friday. I will take my last pill this Friday and be done.. my belly button is killing me but I can deal with that as opposed to being high.. (not a good high either)... and Im bored. I can’t sit here and let my house get dirty. When all is back to normal .. I WILL NEVER HAVE SURGERY AGAIN FOR ANYTHING! Not one person has really helped me as I would like and they all make me feel guilty if I don’t help them. Just today someone asked me for my planters that I keep on hand in the basement (they are heavy). Since I wasn’t using them could they give them to their sister? Waiting the whole time for me to hobble down there and get them!! I can’t wait to be all better...but I am ok as I know it could have been much worse. So I thank my lucky stars ️ . How are you doing ?
Everything with you and family ok? 
did you finally guess anyone else’s missions?


----------



## Cathie G

I almost forgot to say... the wrens are back. I was afraid I frightened them off when I took pictures of their chicks this last spring. I saw a pair today though checking out the bird box they liked under our awning. Time to get it more ready for them. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> doing much better as I was on morphene since Friday. I will take my last pill this Friday and be done.. my belly button is killing me but I can deal with that as opposed to being high.. (not a good high either)... and Im bored. I can’t sit here and let my house get dirty. When all is back to normal .. I WILL NEVER HAVE SURGERY AGAIN FOR ANYTHING! Not one person has really helped me as I would like and they all make me feel guilty if I don’t help them. Just today someone asked me for my planters that I keep on hand in the basement (they are heavy). Since I wasn’t using them could they give them to their sister? Waiting the whole time for me to hobble down there and get them!! I can’t wait to be all better...but I am ok as I know it could have been much worse. So I thank my lucky stars ️ . How are you doing ?
> Everything with you and family ok?
> did you finally guess anyone else’s missions?


I hear you. I'll be thinking of you. When I'm going thru something the people around me expect me to be superwoman. When they are they whine and cry like babies. They only made me stronger.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> doing much better as I was on morphene since Friday. I will take my last pill this Friday and be done.. my belly button is killing me but I can deal with that as opposed to being high.. (not a good high either)... and Im bored. I can’t sit here and let my house get dirty. When all is back to normal .. I WILL NEVER HAVE SURGERY AGAIN FOR ANYTHING! Not one person has really helped me as I would like and they all make me feel guilty if I don’t help them. Just today someone asked me for my planters that I keep on hand in the basement (they are heavy). Since I wasn’t using them could they give them to their sister? Waiting the whole time for me to hobble down there and get them!! I can’t wait to be all better...but I am ok as I know it could have been much worse. So I thank my lucky stars  . How are you doing ?
> Everything with you and family ok?
> did you finally guess anyone else’s missions?


Hey, I apologize for my chuckle, your quality of help is more the norm, (sorry). My sister will get well quickly because I'm here, not because I'm good, but because she'll want to kick me out and have her privacy back hahaha. She was so stoned when I picked her up. I was going to make a video and my damn batteries died. Oh lordy she was funny. She couldn't have her eyes open...too funny


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> doing much better as I was on morphene since Friday. I will take my last pill this Friday and be done.. my belly button is killing me but I can deal with that as opposed to being high.. (not a good high either)... and Im bored. I can’t sit here and let my house get dirty. When all is back to normal .. I WILL NEVER HAVE SURGERY AGAIN FOR ANYTHING! Not one person has really helped me as I would like and they all make me feel guilty if I don’t help them. Just today someone asked me for my planters that I keep on hand in the basement (they are heavy). Since I wasn’t using them could they give them to their sister? Waiting the whole time for me to hobble down there and get them!! I can’t wait to be all better...but I am ok as I know it could have been much worse. So I thank my lucky stars ️ . How are you doing ?
> Everything with you and family ok?
> did you finally guess anyone else’s missions?


Some people just don’t think... you certainly would have been in your rights to tell them..... pretty much anything ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, I apologize for my chuckle, your quality of help is more the norm, (sorry). My sister will get well quickly because I'm here, not because I'm good, but because she'll want to kick me out and have her privacy back hahaha. She was so stoned when I picked her up. I was going to make a video and my damn batteries died. Oh lordy she was funny. She couldn't have her eyes open...too funny



Both of you are a riot! Y’all are both so special to me ...each in your own way... what I wouldn’t give to be a fly on her wall right now ????


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> That was short and sweet. I came here to quickly say three things:
> 1.) A very very Happy 3rd day Birthday Adam.????????
> 
> 2.) Here is your puppy Cathie. See down below.
> 
> 3.) Was to see how Jessica was doing, but I am glad to see that she got to go home.
> 
> Okay maybe 4 tbings:
> 4.) How are you doing Yvonne. ?


Now that the anesthia is finally gone, I'm doin' pretty good, thanx! There's a few aches and pains but doin'ok!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> doing much better as I was on morphene since Friday. I will take my last pill this Friday and be done.. my belly button is killing me but I can deal with that as opposed to being high.. (not a good high either)... and Im bored. I can’t sit here and let my house get dirty. When all is back to normal .. I WILL NEVER HAVE SURGERY AGAIN FOR ANYTHING! Not one person has really helped me as I would like and they all make me feel guilty if I don’t help them. Just today someone asked me for my planters that I keep on hand in the basement (they are heavy). Since I wasn’t using them could they give them to their sister? Waiting the whole time for me to hobble down there and get them!! I can’t wait to be all better...but I am ok as I know it could have been much worse. So I thank my lucky stars  . How are you doing ?
> Everything with you and family ok?
> did you finally guess anyone else’s missions?


Damn! I am not the best repairman but I can work in a lot of disciplines. Two neighbors that have since passed away I did almost as much work as people they payed to work for them! It was how I was raised and it helps me sleep at night!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> It would certainly be worth a try. I lost my $500 lemon tree. I kept hoping it would try to get some growth when it cooled off but it is absolutely dead.



Yikes! How large of a tree? $500.00 lemon tree, must make juice on command? ? We have a nice Persian Lime tree, purchased in Florida a few years back. It goes out in Spring & back inside for Winter. We had some 40 degree nights last week, so it’s already in now along with a few Hibiscus.

Did it did die from the searing heat or frozen winter? You all have some pretty extreme temps in Arizona.


----------



## Blackdog1714

So truth be told I am not much of a drinker. I always get the look from doctor when I answer less than two drinks in a week! Well I needed more tequila so I went to the ABC store and it has been a long while. The empty field behind it is filled with townhouses with people living in them?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out kayaking all day yesterday where the Patuxent River (MD) flows into the Chesapeake Bay. So many brackish marshy areas to explore. Picked up some soft-shelled Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs to make for dinner.

The Water




The Fresh Crabs



The Dinner


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Friday all! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Happy Friday all! ?


Good morning and Happy Friday back to you


----------



## EllieMay

Chopper says hello!!! He’s profoundly exited that it’s Friday !!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 307250
> View attachment 307251
> Chopper says hello!!! He’s profoundly exited that it’s Friday !!


He's so cute. I love their fused fingers and rotating eyes.


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes! How large of a tree? $500.00 lemon tree, must make juice on command? ? We have a nice Persian Lime tree, purchased in Florida a few years back. It goes out in Spring & back inside for Winter. We had some 40 degree nights last week, so it’s already in now along with a few Hibiscus.
> 
> Did it did die from the searing heat or frozen winter? You all have some pretty extreme temps in Arizona.


Searing heat. We haven’t had a frozen winter in sometime in Phoenix.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Now that the anesthia is finally gone, I'm doin' pretty good, thanx! There's a few aches and pains but doin'ok!


When I first looked at that I thought it said doink but glad to see it says doin'ok ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Something tells me we are evesdropping on a different thread.???



hi Cathie! You are never evesdropping...
I was answering a post from Maggie3fan. 
i DID post right under her words but this dang phone does what it wants!???
Here is why I said what I said....


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Out kayaking all day yesterday where the Patuxent River (MD) flows into the Chesapeake Bay. So many brackish marshy areas to explore. Picked up some soft-shelled Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs to make for dinner.
> 
> The Water
> View attachment 307247
> View attachment 307246
> 
> 
> The Fresh Crabs
> View attachment 307248
> 
> 
> The Dinner
> View attachment 307249


All the pictures are great as usual but I especially like the first one capturing a mirror image in the water.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Maro2bear says no and I respect his opinion. But I'm still curious as to what it can do. I only paid $4. And actually only used around 3" not 5" of one 2' long PVC like cylinder. There was 3 cylinders in the package. It's a flexible plastic and easily cut with scissors. I have a lot of leftovers. I can cut some more pieces for Arrow and still play.?



maybe use some to add to your drain pipes so water doesn’t come up against your house when it rains a lot?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi Cathie! You are never evesdropping...
> I was answering a post from Maggie3fan.
> i DID post right under her words but this dang phone does what it wants!???
> Here is why I said what I said....


Yes. Somehow I don't always get to see all posts but might see them days later on the same page. It's ok it's just part of the monkey vine here. Any hacker would lose their mind trying to hack it ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 307250
> View attachment 307251
> Chopper says hello!!! He’s profoundly exited that it’s Friday !!



oh!!!! Oh!!!!! OOOHHHHH!!!!!!
I want him!
I want him!
I want him!!!!!
How cuuuuutttteeeee!!!!!! 
and he’s named chomper.! I used to call my sister that when we were little... ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Damn! I am not the best repairman but I can work in a lot of disciplines. Two neighbors that have since passed away I did almost as much work as people they payed to work for them! It was how I was raised and it helps me sleep at night!


Yep. Acts of kindness give the giver way more.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Some people just don’t think... you certainly would have been in your rights to tell them..... pretty much anything ?


And could blame it on the morphine ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I hear you. I'll be thinking of you. When I'm going thru something the people around me expect me to be superwoman. When they are they whine and cry like babies. They only made me stronger.?



yes but how do ya tell them off?
I yelled at my sister and MY MOTHER?
On Tuesday when they came to .... shampoo the rugs?
I never shampoo the rugs!!
(there is no need)
I told them I just want to go lay down in my bed so they told me ..ok...ok come sit down at the table and tells us what happened..
I was like.... WWWHHHHAAT???
Did you not just hear me!!
Long story short.. I yelled a lot about them causing drama. And they left in a huff.
I figured I just had surgery I should be SELFISH just this one time! 
I am always there to help people and animals. I ALWAYS put myself last or not even thought of.. I was in pain and my mouth could nt hold back the stupidity they were putting me through..
My mom is Scottish and was like
I’ll never come back here AGAIN! Ppfffhh!!
???
(like she was kicked out.)
I am not a people person and I try NEVER to have to apologize to ANYONE. But I feel bad.... that’s my ma. ??
I was a punk head..???
Did I say long story short???..... ppfff! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, I apologize for my chuckle, your quality of help is more the norm, (sorry). My sister will get well quickly because I'm here, not because I'm good, but because she'll want to kick me out and have her privacy back hahaha. She was so stoned when I picked her up. I was going to make a video and my damn batteries died. Oh lordy she was funny. She couldn't have her eyes open...too funny



you will never get that video again in your whoooollleee life! 
Yvonne will make sure that! 
I am just like her..
Not a people person...
Don’t help me out cuz you’re doing it WRONG! 
and .... well.... just go away.!
???? hahahaha
I get it Yvonne!! I get it!!!!! ????

even though you ARE a good sister Maggie.
Both of mine are fantastic but.... I just want to be left alone until I ASK (not demand) help... or ...just sit there and keep me company laughing and joking.
Not telling me how to keep house , what is my job gonna do to accommodate me, how will I ever get on without help with my big tortoise? My mom calls my tortoise 
“That thing”. I get ssssoooooo mad! 
I always say.... her name is sally or sal for short. (My mom is a dog/cat person.
If it is not either one she just doesn’t get it..


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> See you.


Hi ya.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Some people just don’t think... you certainly would have been in your rights to tell them..... pretty much anything ?



thank you EllieMay,
It took me so long to catch up 28pages!!
I was only SOOOOO glad to hear you took your daughter home. Prayers DO work! ?
That being said just take it day by day
One situation at a time....
There is no way you should be thought of to handle all those new situations in one day all by yourself . You are very strong and brave and so is your daughter 
I m still sending electronic hugs 
all the best wishes and prayers to you and I am here to listen to you anytime day or night (if need be)
and there is no way in heck I’m gonna let the phone go and have to read another 28 pages all over again????????


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> No, she was just talking about Yvonne, who I came down to help.
> 
> He looks like a cattle dog to me.
> Yvonne is still at the hospital where I dropped her this morning.


I presume for a check up and nothing serious.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> So truth be told I am not much of a drinker. I always get the look from doctor when I answer less than two drinks in a week! Well I needed more tequila so I went to the ABC store and it has been a long while. The empty field behind it is filled with townhouses with people living in them?


U sure? Maybe u had to much tequila? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Friday ur finally back.. ive missed u so much! Dont ever leave me again u b*tch!... oh happy friday all


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe use some to add to your drain pipes so water doesn’t come up against your house when it rains a lot?


Yea I can see how that could work. It's flexible plastic. It says 2" but it's rolled within itself and can be molded around something larger and still stay put. I was just happy I bought it on a lark to see if it would work for my aquarium. It's a perfect fit for the water filter. I've been trying to get rid of silk plants in Arrow's tank and just have real plants. I removed the last one today. I was using tall silk plants to cut down on the turbulence in his tank and now I don't have to. It allows the water filter to work at full capacity yet no turbulence. I'm pumped.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> doing much better as I was on morphene since Friday. I will take my last pill this Friday and be done.. my belly button is killing me but I can deal with that as opposed to being high.. (not a good high either)... and Im bored. I can’t sit here and let my house get dirty. When all is back to normal .. I WILL NEVER HAVE SURGERY AGAIN FOR ANYTHING! Not one person has really helped me as I would like and they all make me feel guilty if I don’t help them. Just today someone asked me for my planters that I keep on hand in the basement (they are heavy). Since I wasn’t using them could they give them to their sister? Waiting the whole time for me to hobble down there and get them!! I can’t wait to be all better...but I am ok as I know it could have been much worse. So I thank my lucky stars  . How are you doing ?
> Everything with you and family ok?
> did you finally guess anyone else’s missions?


Tell me who it was who wanted to make you hobble around in your condition, I will come on over and sort them out for you. Ridiculous how they want your stuff and still want you to injure yourself to go and fetch it for them too. 

Sheesh, what is this world coming too?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Now that the anesthia is finally gone, I'm doin' pretty good, thanx! There's a few aches and pains but doin'ok!


So glad you are doing better.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 307250
> View attachment 307251
> Chopper says hello!!! He’s profoundly exited that it’s Friday !!


Why Hello you gorgeous thing.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but how do ya tell them off?
> I yelled at my sister and MY MOTHER?
> On Tuesday when they came to .... shampoo the rugs?
> I never shampoo the rugs!!
> (there is no need)
> I told them I just want to go lay down in my bed so they told me ..ok...ok come sit down at the table and tells us what happened..
> I was like.... WWWHHHHAAT???
> Did you not just hear me!!
> Long story short.. I yelled a lot about them causing drama. And they left in a huff.
> I figured I just had surgery I should be SELFISH just this one time!
> I am always there to help people and animals. I ALWAYS put myself last or not even thought of.. I was in pain and my mouth could nt hold back the stupidity they were putting me through..
> My mom is Scottish and was like
> I’ll never come back here AGAIN! Ppfffhh!!
> ???
> (like she was kicked out.)
> I am not a people person and I try NEVER to have to apologize to ANYONE. But I feel bad.... that’s my ma. ??
> I was a punk head..???
> Did I say long story short???..... ppfff! ??


Been there done that. I used to feel bad when things like that happen. Now I figure if you don't like me don't look. I refuse to spend another moment of what life I have left coming up with an answer for clearly bad nasty nosiness and behavior. One thing I've seen is whatever you say will make them believe you are at fault. Years later they'll apologize profusely. Then they'll promptly go back to being themselves. So I'm going to live my life with peace, love and help my neighbor. That's what I meant when I said they only made me stronger.?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but how do ya tell them off?
> I yelled at my sister and MY MOTHER?
> On Tuesday when they came to .... shampoo the rugs?
> I never shampoo the rugs!!
> (there is no need)
> I told them I just want to go lay down in my bed so they told me ..ok...ok come sit down at the table and tells us what happened..
> I was like.... WWWHHHHAAT???
> Did you not just hear me!!
> Long story short.. I yelled a lot about them causing drama. And they left in a huff.
> I figured I just had surgery I should be SELFISH just this one time!
> I am always there to help people and animals. I ALWAYS put myself last or not even thought of.. I was in pain and my mouth could nt hold back the stupidity they were putting me through..
> My mom is Scottish and was like
> I’ll never come back here AGAIN! Ppfffhh!!
> ???
> (like she was kicked out.)
> I am not a people person and I try NEVER to have to apologize to ANYONE. But I feel bad.... that’s my ma. ?☹?
> I was a punk head..???
> Did I say long story short???..... ppfff! ??


I will come and shout at them if you want?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you will never get that video again in your whoooollleee life!
> Yvonne will make sure that!
> I am just like her..
> Not a people person...
> Don’t help me out cuz you’re doing it WRONG!
> and .... well.... just go away.!
> ???? hahahaha
> I get it Yvonne!! I get it!!!!! ????
> 
> even though you ARE a good sister Maggie.
> Both of mine are fantastic but.... I just want to be left alone until I ASK (not demand) help... or ...just sit there and keep me company laughing and joking.
> Not telling me how to keep house , what is my job gonna do to accommodate me, how will I ever get on without help with my big tortoise? My mom calls my tortoise
> “That thing”. I get ssssoooooo mad!
> I always say.... her name is sally or sal for short. (My mom is a dog/cat person.
> If it is not either one she just doesn’t get it..


Oh dear.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Tell me who it was who wanted to make you hobble around in your condition, I will come on over and sort them out for you. Ridiculous how they want your stuff and still want you to injure yourself to go and fetch it for them too.
> 
> Sheesh, what is this world coming too?



I love you for saying that. And yes ... you guessed it... it was my husband wanting something for HIS sister...AND..... she never came and got them from him. ?
It all makes me feel nuts!!??
Maybe I need more morphene? 
they are driving me crazy!!!
This morning I tried building a ramp to let my tort get her soak for the day. I did a fairly good job? 
when I asked my husband to take care of her for just this first week here is how he took care of her... (instead of being out in her shed for night time..)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love you for saying that. And yes ... you guessed it... it was my husband wanting something for HIS sister...AND..... she never came and got them from him. ?
> It all makes me feel nuts!!??
> Maybe I need more morphene?
> they are driving me crazy!!!
> This morning I tried building a ramp to let my tort get her soak for the day. I did a fairly good job?
> when I asked my husband to take care of her for just this first week here is how he took care of her... (instead of being out in her shed for night time..)


Wait.. what happened to you! U know i dont scroll! Haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Been there done that. I used to feel bad when things like that happen. Now I figure if you don't like me don't look. I refuse to spend another moment of what life I have left coming up with an answer for clearly bad nasty nosiness and behavior. One thing I've seen is whatever you say will make them believe you are at fault. Years later they'll apologize profusely. Then they'll promptly go back to being themselves. So I'm going to live my life with peace, love and help my neighbor. That's what I meant when I said they only made me stronger.?



I am like you . I always love to help others
And can’t wait till that happens again. I will never take time for myself again.(and tell anyone I am doing so.) ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am like you . I always love to help others
> And can’t wait till that happens again. I will never take time for myself again.(and tell anyone I am doing so.) ?


Oh good.. i could use a massage lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. what happened to you! U know i dont scroll! Haha



I had my stupid gall bladder out...
Worst mistake ..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I had my stupid gall bladder out...
> Worst mistake ..☹


Stop whining! Haha jk.. i thought u had a sex change pheww


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up again. It seems u all are up to your shenanigans as usual. Fantastic.

Just want to wish Adam a very Hapoy 3rd Birthday day. I hope it is an awesome one.

Cathie here is today's pic.
Have fun everyone and a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Zoeclare

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. It seems u all are up to your shenanigans as usual. Fantastic.
> 
> Just want to wish Adam a very Hapoy 3rd Birthday day. I hope it is an awesome one.
> 
> Cathie here is today's pic.
> Have fun everyone and a fantastic weekend.


Those pups are sooo cute!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some fresh Hardy Chicago figs in the garden ready for picking.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love you for saying that. And yes ... you guessed it... it was my husband wanting something for HIS sister...AND..... she never came and got them from him. ?
> It all makes me feel nuts!!??
> Maybe I need more morphene?
> they are driving me crazy!!!
> This morning I tried building a ramp to let my tort get her soak for the day. I did a fairly good job?
> when I asked my husband to take care of her for just this first week here is how he took care of her... (instead of being out in her shed for night time..)


Whahaha. Oh no, you should make him read all the care sheets as pumishment.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am like you . I always love to help others
> And can’t wait till that happens again. I will never take time for myself again.(and tell anyone I am doing so.) ?


No no no no you must be selfish every now and then. That is how they learn to appreciate you.


----------



## CarolM

Okie dokie. Nighty night for me. Chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. It seems u all are up to your shenanigans as usual. Fantastic.
> 
> Just want to wish Adam a very Hapoy 3rd Birthday day. I hope it is an awesome one.
> 
> Cathie here is today's pic.
> Have fun everyone and a fantastic weekend.



wait!!!?? Where are you going?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!!!?? Where are you going?



never mind. I forget people live across the way and it’s like 3:00am for them..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop whining! Haha jk.. i thought u had a sex change pheww



That’s next week! Duh!??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s next week! Duh!??


wow... nuts?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi ya.


Hello my lovely friend.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. It seems u all are up to your shenanigans as usual. Fantastic.
> 
> Just want to wish Adam a very Hapoy 3rd Birthday day. I hope it is an awesome one.
> 
> Cathie here is today's pic.
> Have fun everyone and a fantastic weekend.


Those look like malumuts... hehehe. My no.2 son had a couple. Needless to say the loving couple loved me too much. He did eventually re-home them.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you will never get that video again in your whoooollleee life!
> Yvonne will make sure that!
> I am just like her..
> Not a people person...
> Don’t help me out cuz you’re doing it WRONG!
> and .... well.... just go away.!
> ???? hahahaha
> I get it Yvonne!! I get it!!!!! ????
> 
> even though you ARE a good sister Maggie.
> Both of mine are fantastic but.... I just want to be left alone until I ASK (not demand) help... or ...just sit there and keep me company laughing and joking.
> Not telling me how to keep house , what is my job gonna do to accommodate me, how will I ever get on without help with my big tortoise? My mom calls my tortoise
> “That thing”. I get ssssoooooo mad!
> I always say.... her name is sally or sal for short. (My mom is a dog/cat person.
> If it is not either one she just doesn’t get it..


I am what I am. When I was about 6 I tried to bring home a baby turtle and my mom wouldn't let me keep it. I figured she was right it needed to stay wild. We put the baby back. Imagine her surprise when I at 54 finally got myself a tortoise.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hello my lovely friend.


Wow.. u have a pic of me in ur phone and dont even call me a lovely friend


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow.. u have a pic of me in ur phone and dont even call me a lovely friend


I want it deleted immediately!!! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I presume for a check up and nothing serious.


I fell and fractured my left wrist and right knee cap. Yesterday was surgery to plate the wrist. I'm home now.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> I fell and fractured my left wrist and right knee cap. Yesterday was surgery to plate the wrist. I'm home now.


How ya feeling?


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How ya feeling?


Put it this way: I want outta this recliner!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And a shot


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow.. u have a pic of me in ur phone and dont even call me a lovely friend


Ok you're cute... and you make me snort.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I want it deleted immediately!!! ?


I don't delete even bad pictures.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ok you're cute... and you make me snort.?


Ok i forgive u haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> never mind. I forget people live across the way and it’s like 3:00am for them..


Yea and we're so irresistible I wonder how any of us get any sleep.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea and we're so irresistible I wonder how any of us get any sleep.


Try alcohol haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok i forgive u haha


How's it going with the new job? I hope well. I have no clue how your picture got downloaded to my new phone. It's a Moto is all I can tell you. The only other downloaded picture I have is of my favorite baby picture of Razberri my mini-lop and I don't know how I got it either. That one I thought I'd lost so I love my Moto's input.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> How's it going with the new job? I hope well. I have no clue how your picture got downloaded to my new phone. It's a Moto is all I can tell you. The only other downloaded picture I have is of my favorite baby picture of Razberri my mini-lop and I don't know how I got it either. That one I thought I'd lost so I love my Moto's input.


Must be only cute things hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Must be only cute things hahaha


Yea I have to agree I was downright snorting when I saw your picture. I was thinking WTH SMH and what!!!!!! rolling on my couch laughing out loud. I don't dare do the rolling on the floor thing laughing out loud. Cause a squad will show up to see if I've fallen and can't get up.?


----------



## Yvonne G

CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!!! That woman never stops talking. She never shuts up. I've started and stopped 4 TV shows since. . . make that 5, here she is again . . . since she's gotten back from taking Big Sam to Bakersfield. oh lordy. Someone save me!


----------



## Cathie G

W


Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you EllieMay,
> It took me so long to catch up 28pages!!
> I was only SOOOOO glad to hear you took your daughter home. Prayers DO work! ?
> That being said just take it day by day
> One situation at a time....
> There is no way you should be thought of to handle all those new situations in one day all by yourself . You are very strong and brave and so is your daughter
> I m still sending electronic hugs
> all the best wishes and prayers to you and I am here to listen to you anytime day or night (if need be)
> and there is no way in heck I’m gonna let the phone go and have to read another 28 pages all over again????????


Well... all I can say is good luck with that. It can be months later and someone will run across your post and like you... and the conversation starts again.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I fell and fractured my left wrist and right knee cap. Yesterday was surgery to plate the wrist. I'm home now.


??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!!! That woman never stops talking. She never shuts up. I've started and stopped 4 TV shows since. . . make that 5, here she is again . . . since she's gotten back from taking Big Sam to Bakersfield. oh lordy. Someone save me!


Ok more ????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Oh no, you should make him read all the care sheets as pumishment.


Tell him there will be a quiz.


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s next week! Duh!??


I can do the hormone part for you


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!!! That woman never stops talking. She never shuts up. I've started and stopped 4 TV shows since. . . make that 5, here she is again . . . since she's gotten back from taking Big Sam to Bakersfield. oh lordy. Someone save me!



hahahahaa!!! I have the same. ??
I just turned my tv to a channel he watches
(American Pickers)... and left the room. He’ll be quiet for HOURS.. if he doesn’t fall asleep. I went into the other room and fell asleep on THE FLOOR! Best sleep I’ve had in days!! ????


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I want it deleted immediately!!! ?


Don’t we all...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Don’t we all...


Dont send it to Kris! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! 

@Yvonne G , I hope you can find some thing to amuse yourself outside of the recliner.. How long did the Doctors predict your healing process to be after this surgery? Is @maggie3fan still alive??? 

@Tidgy's Dad Are you still with us after a week of Birthday festivities? We are still celebrating right??? I stocked up on cheese and wine in you name for the weekend!!!! Happy birthday!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> 
> @Yvonne G , I hope you can find some thing to amuse yourself outside of the recliner.. How long did the Doctors predict your healing process to be after this surgery? Is @maggie3fan still alive???
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad Are you still with us after a week of Birthday festivities? We are still celebrating right??? I stocked up on cheese and wine in you name for the weekend!!!! Happy birthday!


That's the trouble . . . she's very much alive and I'm a captive audience as I can't get up and move around.


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 307250
> View attachment 307251
> Chopper says hello!!! He’s profoundly exited that it’s Friday !!


Wow, very cute in a very strange way beautiful. Lovely setting?


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but how do ya tell them off?
> I yelled at my sister and MY MOTHER?
> On Tuesday when they came to .... shampoo the rugs?
> I never shampoo the rugs!!
> (there is no need)
> I told them I just want to go lay down in my bed so they told me ..ok...ok come sit down at the table and tells us what happened..
> I was like.... WWWHHHHAAT???
> Did you not just hear me!!
> Long story short.. I yelled a lot about them causing drama. And they left in a huff.
> I figured I just had surgery I should be SELFISH just this one time!
> I am always there to help people and animals. I ALWAYS put myself last or not even thought of.. I was in pain and my mouth could nt hold back the stupidity they were putting me through..
> My mom is Scottish and was like
> I’ll never come back here AGAIN! Ppfffhh!!
> ???
> (like she was kicked out.)
> I am not a people person and I try NEVER to have to apologize to ANYONE. But I feel bad.... that’s my ma. ?☹?
> I was a punk head..???
> Did I say long story short???..... ppfff! ??


Do not go apologising you said what you did, you are in pain, they didn't listen, that is there problem. Sounds like it is time to look out for number one, you, rest and recuperate then you will back to your normal self very soon. Take good care of yourself. I am sure they appreciate all that you do. Best wishes and hugs being sent your way


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> I will come and shout at them if you want?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love you for saying that. And yes ... you guessed it... it was my husband wanting something for HIS sister...AND..... she never came and got them from him. ?
> It all makes me feel nuts!!??
> Maybe I need more morphene?
> they are driving me crazy!!!
> This morning I tried building a ramp to let my tort get her soak for the day. I did a fairly good job?
> when I asked my husband to take care of her for just this first week here is how he took care of her... (instead of being out in her shed for night time..)
> 
> View attachment 307266
> View attachment 307267
> View attachment 307268


Great ramp, surely you should not be doing this yourself, is this not what we have husband's for


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hahahahaa!!! I have the same. ??
> I just turned my tv to a channel he watches
> (American Pickers)... and left the room. He’ll be quiet for HOURS.. if he doesn’t fall asleep. I went into the other room and fell asleep on THE FLOOR! Best sleep I’ve had in days!! ????


I do that, he doesn't even notice I have left the room, beat peaceful time ever. I know I said have some rest but the floor???? Surely you need comfort


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Do not go apologising you said what you did, you are in pain, they didn't listen, that is there problem. Sounds like it is time to look out for number one, you, rest and recuperate then you will back to your normal self very soon. Take good care of yourself. I am sure they appreciate all that you do. Best wishes and hugs being sent your way



thank you so much for your support.
I thought it was Just me..
almost done with the meds and I have to use my new ramp I had to build yesterday for my tort to soak today. It has been a week and well....ONE of us smells..????
I would ask for help.. but you can see how that’s going... I understand Yvonne’s pain all too well...again thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Great ramp, surely you should not be doing this yourself, is this not what we have husband's for



yes but I got one of those husbands where he was so nice IN THE BEGINNING AMD turned..? Now everything is ALWAYS about him...
If you have surgery he goes on all day about how bad his back hurts....
It made me want to break a 2x4 across his back! Then I would listen...
If your stomach has staples in it he has a bad headache....
Again..... a 2x4 across the head might set him straight????
Opinions??
??


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but I got one of those husbands where he was so nice IN THE BEGINNING AMD turned..? Now everything is ALWAYS about him...
> If you have surgery he goes on all day about how bad his back hurts....
> It made me want to break a 2x4 across his back! Then I would listen...
> If your stomach has staples in it he has a bad headache....
> Again..... a 2x4 across the head might set him straight????
> Opinions??
> ??


Yes. It won’t work. It’s why I am not married.


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but I got one of those husbands where he was so nice IN THE BEGINNING AMD turned..? Now everything is ALWAYS about him...
> If you have surgery he goes on all day about how bad his back hurts....
> It made me want to break a 2x4 across his back! Then I would listen...
> If your stomach has staples in it he has a bad headache....
> Again..... a 2x4 across the head might set him straight????
> Opinions??
> ??


I think I could come willingly to help you with that, you should not lift a 2 X 4 for anything, it would give me great pleasure ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but I got one of those husbands where he was so nice IN THE BEGINNING AMD turned..? Now everything is ALWAYS about him...
> If you have surgery he goes on all day about how bad his back hurts....
> It made me want to break a 2x4 across his back! Then I would listen...
> If your stomach has staples in it he has a bad headache....
> Again..... a 2x4 across the head might set him straight????
> Opinions??
> ??


WOW! I have not always been the best husband possible, BUT post surgery care is my thing! I have worked near real medical professionals for years and have picked up some skills. 1. Be calm- a care giver that isn't is scary. 2. Be available 3. Be prepared I am so sorry to hear that happened to you. A marriage is not a dream and I argue the soul mate thing. It is more a business partenership agreement- establish early jobs and responsibilities since expected and hoping someone will do something for you quickly morphs into anger and dissent when something doesn't get done. Love is paramount but it is not the only thing, common interests and activities are critical! I have personally found that divesting myself of my competitive nature was inavaluable since I grew up in a murder, death, WIN system.


----------



## Lokkje

Blackdog1714 said:


> WOW! I have not always been the best husband possible, BUT post surgery care is my thing! I have worked near real medical professionals for years and have picked up some skills. 1. Be calm- a care giver that isn't is scary. 2. Be available 3. Be prepared I am so sorry to hear that happened to you. A marriage is not a dream and I argue the soul mate thing. It is more a business partenership agreement- establish early jobs and responsibilities since expected and hoping someone will do something for you quickly morphs into anger and dissent when something doesn't get done. Love is paramount but it is not the only thing, common interests and activities are critical! I have personally found that divesting myself of my competitive nature was inavaluable since I grew up in a murder, death, WIN system.


I wish I had met somebody like you. Well said.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> I wish I had met somebody like you. Well said.


I got very lucky when I married her cause she is a great woman with unbelievable parents. Meeting them made me realize what degenerates my parents were ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Amron said:


> Great ramp, surely you should not be doing this yourself, is this not what we have husband's for


They come with different skill sets.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but I got one of those husbands where he was so nice IN THE BEGINNING AMD turned..? Now everything is ALWAYS about him...
> If you have surgery he goes on all day about how bad his back hurts....
> It made me want to break a 2x4 across his back! Then I would listen...
> If your stomach has staples in it he has a bad headache....
> Again..... a 2x4 across the head might set him straight????
> Opinions??
> ??


I'm thinking his odds of survival improve with you getting some much needed rest! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> WOW! I have not always been the best husband possible, BUT post surgery care is my thing! I have worked near real medical professionals for years and have picked up some skills. 1. Be calm- a care giver that isn't is scary. 2. Be available 3. Be prepared I am so sorry to hear that happened to you. A marriage is not a dream and I argue the soul mate thing. It is more a business partenership agreement- establish early jobs and responsibilities since expected and hoping someone will do something for you quickly morphs into anger and dissent when something doesn't get done. Love is paramount but it is not the only thing, common interests and activities are critical! I have personally found that divesting myself of my competitive nature was inavaluable since I grew up in a murder, death, WIN system.


Well said.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> WOW! I have not always been the best husband possible, BUT post surgery care is my thing! I have worked near real medical professionals for years and have picked up some skills. 1. Be calm- a care giver that isn't is scary. 2. Be available 3. Be prepared I am so sorry to hear that happened to you. A marriage is not a dream and I argue the soul mate thing. It is more a business partenership agreement- establish early jobs and responsibilities since expected and hoping someone will do something for you quickly morphs into anger and dissent when something doesn't get done. Love is paramount but it is not the only thing, common interests and activities are critical! I have personally found that divesting myself of my competitive nature was inavaluable since I grew up in a murder, death, WIN system.



you sound like a keeper. Your wife is very lucky. 
that being said..... I want HER opinion now.
Let’s see if they match ?????


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you sound like a keeper. Your wife is very lucky.
> that being said..... I want HER opinion now.
> Let’s see if they match ?????


I let her win at tennis so of course she would say yes! Although she is known to practice her serves when I work late!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lokkje said:


> Searing heat. We haven’t had a frozen winter in sometime in Phoenix.


Believe me, I empathize with you! I'm in the low desert, and I have spent so much money on plants that die. 

They do great in the Spring, and into Summer. They bloom, and look good. Then August comes. The searing, constant burn just withers them away. I've lost hibiscus, grape (multiple times), yellow bells, and many others.

My one success is a pair of dwarf mulberry trees. They have managed to survive so far.

For the rest, I think I've given up.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> WOW! I have not always been the best husband possible, BUT post surgery care is my thing! I have worked near real medical professionals for years and have picked up some skills. 1. Be calm- a care giver that isn't is scary. 2. Be available 3. Be prepared I am so sorry to hear that happened to you. A marriage is not a dream and I argue the soul mate thing. It is more a business partenership agreement- establish early jobs and responsibilities since expected and hoping someone will do something for you quickly morphs into anger and dissent when something doesn't get done. Love is paramount but it is not the only thing, common interests and activities are critical! I have personally found that divesting myself of my competitive nature was inavaluable since I grew up in a murder, death, WIN system.


Yep and that little smile speaks volumes. How can you refuse??


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That's the trouble . . . she's very much alive and I'm a captive audience as I can't get up and move around.


Bless your heart... I can just imagine the situation for both of you... ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Bless your heart... I can just imagine the situation for both of you... ???
> View attachment 307378


Mine is like a hemorrhoid... a pain in the a**


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mine is like a hemorrhoid... a pain in the a**


Well I guess that’s all part of it..of course , if you didn’t show your *** so much, it probably wouldn’t pain you?


----------



## EllieMay

Awfully quiet in here tonight... everyone must be out enjoying the Saturday night lights... I’m laid up in a sea of bulldog.. got my Cinder Snoring on my feet and my brothers olde English laid along side me... spoiled group for sure!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well I guess that’s all part of it..of course , if you didn’t show your *** so much, it probably wouldn’t pain you?


I dont show it that much! Only on sundays when im grocery shopping in my bottomless chaps


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont show it that much! Only on sundays when im grocery shopping in my bottomless chaps


At least he's wearing a mask... ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont show it that much! Only on sundays when im grocery shopping in my bottomless chaps


I thought all chaps were bottomless?. Are you grocery shopping in sage brush? You might need to protect more than your buns hun!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least he's wearing a mask... ??



LMAO!!! Very good point;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

You guys are on a roll tonight i see


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And wth is sage brush?? So i kno to stay away lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You guys are on a roll tonight i see


And you were drawn like a moth to a flame Sage brush is the bushy brush in south Texas that you hunt pheasant, rabbit, etc in.... thick boots and tough pants are usually uniform to keep you from getting shredded!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Added to bucket list... put some sage brush in elliemays boots


----------



## Lokkje

Put some Cholla in Chubbs underwear.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Put some Cholla in Chubbs underwear.


Whos Cholla? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Awfully quiet in here tonight... everyone must be out enjoying the Saturday night lights... I’m laid up in a sea of bulldog.. got my Cinder Snoring on my feet and my brothers olde English laid along side me... spoiled group for sure!



That sounds like a great quiet night. 
you deserve it.!!
What a beautiful picture as well .
You have a great family ... something to be proud of..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whos Cholla? ?


It's related to opuntia.


----------



## Lokkje

A cholla cactus is backlit by the sun in the cholla cactus garden,...


A cholla cactus is backlit by the sun in the cholla cactus garden, Joshua Tree National Park.



www.gettyimages.com


----------



## Lokkje

Here’s the latest pictures of my little Chihuahua mix taking a nap. She likes to wrap her face and nose with her feet when she’s sleeping and she likes to put her head on pillows.


----------



## Lokkje

I enjoyed looking through the Getty images to find the cholla picture. I love the desert very much and I love cactus. It may have been for a joke but it was actually very pleasant for me to find that picture.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I enjoyed looking through the Getty images to find the cholla picture. I love the desert very much and I love cactus. It may have been for a joke but it was actually very pleasant for me to find that picture.


I didnt enjoy it


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt enjoy it


Why not? They’re not in your underwear and they probably don’t grow where you are anyway. You should look at all the pictures that are at the bottom of the website. There’s some gorgeous desert. One of them has a stunning Ocotillo which pisses me off because the Ocotillo is the other plant that I bought when my lemon tree died and it’s apparently dead as well. I love Ocotillo and always wanted one and I guess I’m gonna have to keep pining away for it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Here’s the latest pictures of my little Chihuahua mix taking a nap. She likes to wrap her face and nose with her feet when she’s sleeping and she likes to put her head on pillows.


Shes like damn mama! What u have for dinner tacos?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes like damn mama! What u have for dinner tacos?


She’s only 15% Chihuahua. She’s 40% pitbull. She’ll show you the pitbull if you want to come over and visit.


----------



## Lokkje

Harry is her boyfriend. He is an oversized rescue Chihuahua mix that never grew his hair back after he was attacked by a coyote a year ago and they clipped his head where he was bitten.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pitbull and chi mix ? i hope the pitbull was the mom haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Harry is her boyfriend. He is an oversized rescue Chihuahua mix that never grew his hair back after he was attacked by a coyote a year ago and they clipped his head where he was bitten.


Aww poor doggy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Harry is her boyfriend. He is an oversized rescue Chihuahua mix that never grew his hair back after he was attacked by a coyote a year ago and they clipped his head where he was bitten.


If i ever go bald im gonna use that excuse.. its cooler saying i fought w a coyote


----------



## Lokkje

He was being dragged by his head and neck across my yard to be eaten. he was limp and bumping along the rocks in my yard as the coyote drag them along. My lab who recently passed away who’s picture is my profile pic was trying to stop the coyote and it got my attention. I thought Harry was dead. He went into shock and he had liver issues for a while. Where the fang marks penetrated he grows long hair and the rest of it is nearly bald and still has the same shave markings that he had a year ago. Nobody knows why the hair won’t grow because the skin is intact.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lokkje said:


> Why not? They’re not in your underwear and they probably don’t grow where you are anyway. You should look at all the pictures that are at the bottom of the website. There’s some gorgeous desert. One of them has a stunning Ocotillo which pisses me off because the Ocotillo is the other plant that I bought when my lemon tree died and it’s apparently dead as well. I love Ocotillo and always wanted one and I guess I’m gonna have to keep pining away for it.



Ocotillo grows in high desert, or at least higher than low desert! Sounds impossible, but I think the heat kills it. I really like them too, especially when they bloom!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lokkje said:


> He was being dragged by his head and neck across my yard to be eaten. he was limp and bumping along the rocks in my yard as the coyote drag them along. My lab who recently passed away who’s picture is my profile pic was trying to stop the coyote and it got my attention. I thought Harry was dead. He went into shock and he had liver issues for a while. Where the fang marks penetrated he grows long hair and the rest of it is nearly bald and still has the same shave markings that he had a year ago. Nobody knows why the hair won’t grow because the skin is intact.



How in the world did you get Harry away from the coyote?


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you so much for your support.
> I thought it was Just me..
> almost done with the meds and I have to use my new ramp I had to build yesterday for my tort to soak today. It has been a week and well....ONE of us smells..????
> I would ask for help.. but you can see how that’s going... I understand Yvonne’s pain all too well...again thanks for your kind words. ❤


Hello. How sis the bath go? Are there pleasant smells around you and yours now?


----------



## Amron

Lokkje said:


> He was being dragged by his head and neck across my yard to be eaten. he was limp and bumping along the rocks in my yard as the coyote drag them along. My lab who recently passed away who’s picture is my profile pic was trying to stop the coyote and it got my attention. I thought Harry was dead. He went into shock and he had liver issues for a while. Where the fang marks penetrated he grows long hair and the rest of it is nearly bald and still has the same shave markings that he had a year ago. Nobody knows why the hair won’t grow because the skin is intact.


Bless him. War scars. He is a survivor


----------



## Amron

Amron said:


> Hello. How sis the bath go? Are there pleasant smells around you and yours now?


Did not sis. Keyboard Gremlins again


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whos Cholla? ?


me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> me


I think ull hurt me more than the cactus lolll


----------



## Lokkje

KarenSoCal said:


> How in the world did you get Harry away from the coyote?


I am not joking. I had to kick at the coyote in the nuts. He would not drop the dog and I was worried he was going to attack my lab who is 15 years old at the time and had only a few teeth left. I’m lucky he didn’t attack me but I wasn’t thinking about it at the time. It used to be back in the day those coyotes would run away when you yell and flap your arms at a minutes not happening anymore. They’re very bold. I had slippers on so I was pretty ineffective and if I really had to attack him I think I would’ve had a huge problem but he dropped the dog and ran for the citrus and I never looked back just hustled the dogs in. I found out Harry was alive when I scooped up his so-called body and he started viciously biting me which was the biggest injury I got from the whole fiasco. I am sure the coyote thought I was nuts.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all

Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.

When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.

By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.

As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.

She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.

With JoesDad working from home, I was at least able to still do my rescue shifts and my online yoga class.

The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday. A daytime property programme called Escape to the Country will be filming at the rescue; the show tries to find a property for a couple looking to move to a rural home and they always have a segment on something that might interest the couple in the area they want to move to. I’ve been asked me to show the couple what it’s like to be a volunteer at the rescue; we’ll be cleaning out hedgehogs apparently 

Now I must call my Mum, but I’ll be back later


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> We are good Cathie! Thank you for asking. I was just getting around to making a post. I got to bring Jess home today... we are very happy! It’s been hard for her though. There are many things that you can’t do with only one arm.. but you dont realize how hard is is for someone.. especially when they have no control over a limb at all. She finds herself having to use her good hand to position the other arm which leaves her with no hands..:-( I have ordered special slings and immobilizers for her but I feel so out of my element.. it’s really a learning experience.. I’m not good at not having control of my surroundings.. I also have set many alarms for lots of meds. I’m going to bring some help in a couple days a week once we get some kind or routine established.. anyway... I meant for this to be a positive post.. I’m just really glad she’s home.. I’m thankful for all of you.


So pleased to read that she’s home. I wish her a speedy recovery x


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I fell and fractured my left wrist and right knee cap. Yesterday was surgery to plate the wrist. I'm home now.


How are you healing now Yvonne?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.
> 
> When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.
> 
> By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.
> 
> As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.
> 
> She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.
> 
> With JoesDad working from home, I was at least able to still do my rescue shifts and my online yoga class.
> 
> The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday. A daytime property programme called Escape to the Country will be filming at the rescue; the show tries to find a property for a couple looking to move to a rural home and they always have a segment on something that might interest the couple in the area they want to move to. I’ve been asked me to show the couple what it’s like to be a volunteer at the rescue; we’ll be cleaning out hedgehogs apparently
> 
> Now I must call my Mum, but I’ll be back later



Wow! Quite the update from you, all kinds of interesting news, but all on the up-in-up i think. Interesting diagnosis on your daughter. When we lived in Tbilisi, Geogia, wifey came down with this same syndrome! And apparently lots if people there do as well, from a virus in the water they suspect. It’s very common, doctor at the Enbassy knew straightaway what it was. We call it Vertigo. https://www.webmd.com/brain/vertigo-symptoms-causes-treatment#1


Good luck on the acting!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Here’s the latest pictures of my little Chihuahua mix taking a nap. She likes to wrap her face and nose with her feet when she’s sleeping and she likes to put her head on pillows.


It's so funny that Mookie is mixed with a chihuahua. She actually looks like the chihuahua that had a puppy with my chocolate Cocker. They somehow manage. Do you think they've learned how to use a ladder? That was a great puppy. The family that got him loved him to pieces and had him for years.??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.
> 
> When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.
> 
> By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.
> 
> As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.
> 
> She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.
> 
> With JoesDad working from home, I was at least able to still do my rescue shifts and my online yoga class.
> 
> The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday. A daytime property programme called Escape to the Country will be filming at the rescue; the show tries to find a property for a couple looking to move to a rural home and they always have a segment on something that might interest the couple in the area they want to move to. I’ve been asked me to show the couple what it’s like to be a volunteer at the rescue; we’ll be cleaning out hedgehogs apparently
> 
> Now I must call my Mum, but I’ll be back later


Wow. I would love to watch the video if I'm able. The rescue you volunteer at seems so good. I hope and pray your daughter is doing better. Do they think it's somehow related to having had covid? Maybe needs time to build her immune system back??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think ull hurt me more than the cactus loll


I don't hurt the people I love
OMG you guys...It's my first day, and in my feeding I threw pellets into the pond. Ok, my sister has this giant white monster type thing from Argentina, so he swims up he looks sorta like a 150 lb Sudan Sulcata swimming, and I'm also throwing some pellets to him directly and I'm thinkin how cool is this, when he lunged and grabbed my index finger knuckle on my right hand, the hand that is mostly non functioning and in severe pain, and he yanked on that knuckle and almost pulled me into the pond. ,Oh freakin heart attack. Anyway, today the wound is infected and hurts. So then I go into the box turtles 4 pens. Friday remember? The first pen is the Florida, a couple of nice box turtles, and they come running, I'm putting the food down, when oh sh*t!!! Something is biting my toes, so I starting leaving, into the next pen, it's the Easterns, oh I have neglected to say how my sisters animals are not pets. They are wild animals, I have been bit, peed on and chased. Now I'm in the 3-toed box turtle pen. It's the largest of the pens. So I am starting to put food down, and I am watching wave after wave of 3 toed box turtles and they are headed straight for me, ekk! They're on my feet, oh hurt, they are biting my bare feet, trying to climb up my leg, what f'ing little (monsters! Attack turtles. So I have spent a good part of my time outside looking at her plant collection. For a plant person like me, I'm in 7th heaven (that don't include my sister). So I kinda bother her a lot with just questions and just simple conversation. But still, I say can I have this? Plants or animal, and she says yes. I tried hard to talk her out of a Texas Tortoise, but she wouldn't cave. So I'm 4 days here and my car is already to crowded, she basically really doesn't say no to me. but she stood firm, no desert tortoises no Texas tortoises, But I'm gonna have me lots of plants and maybe 2 box turtles. She doesn't know about the other one yet. To be continued on Road Trip part 1`







I have to pick up special lookinh animals. My turtles and tortoises re pents. I bother them all the time, they are bright analert


----------



## Cathie G

I got so aggravated with negative TV today that I went searching on the guide for anything uplifting and funny. Speaking of ?s. I did find Duck Dynasty and somehow felt at home.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Lokkje said:


> I am not joking. I had to kick at the coyote in the nuts.



I understand the adrenaline rush, but still...you are one brave woman! It certainly is most fortunate that the coyote did not turn on you! We have them here. Most are scraggly and thin and if in your backyard, or just outside the fence, they run as soon as a door is opened.

But occasionally, one that is huge, strong, in full coat, and proud comes around. He stands and stares defiantly at you, even if you yell at him. I have wondered if he would attack a human.

Happily, it isn't often that I see any of them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I don't hurt the people I love
> OMG you guys...It's my first day, and in my feeding I threw pellets into the pond. Ok, my sister has this giant white monster type thing from Argentina, so he swims up he looks sorta like a 150 lb Sudan Sulcata swimming, and I'm also throwing some pellets to him directly and I'm thinkin how cool is this, when he lunged and grabbed my index finger knuckle on my right hand, the hand that is mostly non functioning and in severe pain, and he yanked on that knuckle and almost pulled me into the pond. ,Oh freakin heart attack. Anyway, today the wound is infected and hurts. So then I go into the box turtles 4 pens. Friday remember? The first pen is the Florida, a couple of nice box turtles, and they come running, I'm putting the food down, when oh sh*t!!! Something is biting my toes, so I starting leaving, into the next pen, it's the Easterns, oh I have neglected to say how my sisters animals are not pets. They are wild animals, I have been bit, peed on and chased. Now I'm in the 3-toed box turtle pen. It's the largest of the pens. So I am starting to put food down, and I am watching wave after wave of 3 toed box turtles and they are headed straight for me, ekk! They're on my feet, oh hurt, they are biting my bare feet, trying to climb up my leg, what f'ing little (monsters! Attack turtles. So I have spent a good part of my time outside looking at her plant collection. For a plant person like me, I'm in 7th heaven (that don't include my sister). So I kinda bother her a lot with just questions and just simple conversation. But still, I say can I have this? Plants or animal, and she says yes. I tried hard to talk her out of a Texas Tortoise, but she wouldn't cave. So I'm 4 days here and my car is already to crowded, she basically really doesn't say no to me. but she stood firm, no desert tortoises no Texas tortoises, But I'm gonna have me lots of plants and maybe 2 box turtles. She doesn't know about the other one yet. To be continued on Road Trip part 1`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to pick up special lookinh animals. My turtles and tortoises re pents. I bother them all the time, they are bright analert


Omg! Shes gonna be taking care of u by the time u get outa there ? sending hugs Mags! Hope ur finger feels better soon?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Wow. I would love to watch the video if I'm able. The rescue you volunteer at seems so good. I hope and pray your daughter is doing better. Do they think it's somehow related to having had covid? Maybe needs time to build her immune system back??


It’s quite possible there’s a link to her illness in March. Whether they will ever prove it is another matter. Long covid, the long term after effects of the initial infection, is something being talked about a lot in the UK now. Balance is certainky something that’s affected

If there’s a streaming version of he show, I promise I’ll post a link!


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> I don't hurt the people I love
> OMG you guys...It's my first day, and in my feeding I threw pellets into the pond. Ok, my sister has this giant white monster type thing from Argentina, so he swims up he looks sorta like a 150 lb Sudan Sulcata swimming, and I'm also throwing some pellets to him directly and I'm thinkin how cool is this, when he lunged and grabbed my index finger knuckle on my right hand, the hand that is mostly non functioning and in severe pain, and he yanked on that knuckle and almost pulled me into the pond. ,Oh freakin heart attack. Anyway, today the wound is infected and hurts. So then I go into the box turtles 4 pens. Friday remember? The first pen is the Florida, a couple of nice box turtles, and they come running, I'm putting the food down, when oh sh*t!!! Something is biting my toes, so I starting leaving, into the next pen, it's the Easterns, oh I have neglected to say how my sisters animals are not pets. They are wild animals, I have been bit, peed on and chased. Now I'm in the 3-toed box turtle pen. It's the largest of the pens. So I am starting to put food down, and I am watching wave after wave of 3 toed box turtles and they are headed straight for me, ekk! They're on my feet, oh hurt, they are biting my bare feet, trying to climb up my leg, what f'ing little (monsters! Attack turtles. So I have spent a good part of my time outside looking at her plant collection. For a plant person like me, I'm in 7th heaven (that don't include my sister). So I kinda bother her a lot with just questions and just simple conversation. But still, I say can I have this? Plants or animal, and she says yes. I tried hard to talk her out of a Texas Tortoise, but she wouldn't cave. So I'm 4 days here and my car is already to crowded, she basically really doesn't say no to me. but she stood firm, no desert tortoises no Texas tortoises, But I'm gonna have me lots of plants and maybe 2 box turtles. She doesn't know about the other one yet. To be continued on Road Trip part 1`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to pick up special lookinh animals. My turtles and tortoises re pents. I bother them all the time, they are bright analert


Oh Maggie... what a pair you and Yvonne are. You two must have been a right handful as youngsters


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I don't hurt the people I love
> OMG you guys...It's my first day, and in my feeding I threw pellets into the pond. Ok, my sister has this giant white monster type thing from Argentina, so he swims up he looks sorta like a 150 lb Sudan Sulcata swimming, and I'm also throwing some pellets to him directly and I'm thinkin how cool is this, when he lunged and grabbed my index finger knuckle on my right hand, the hand that is mostly non functioning and in severe pain, and he yanked on that knuckle and almost pulled me into the pond. ,Oh freakin heart attack. Anyway, today the wound is infected and hurts. So then I go into the box turtles 4 pens. Friday remember? The first pen is the Florida, a couple of nice box turtles, and they come running, I'm putting the food down, when oh sh*t!!! Something is biting my toes, so I starting leaving, into the next pen, it's the Easterns, oh I have neglected to say how my sisters animals are not pets. They are wild animals, I have been bit, peed on and chased. Now I'm in the 3-toed box turtle pen. It's the largest of the pens. So I am starting to put food down, and I am watching wave after wave of 3 toed box turtles and they are headed straight for me, ekk! They're on my feet, oh hurt, they are biting my bare feet, trying to climb up my leg, what f'ing little (monsters! Attack turtles. So I have spent a good part of my time outside looking at her plant collection. For a plant person like me, I'm in 7th heaven (that don't include my sister). So I kinda bother her a lot with just questions and just simple conversation. But still, I say can I have this? Plants or animal, and she says yes. I tried hard to talk her out of a Texas Tortoise, but she wouldn't cave. So I'm 4 days here and my car is already to crowded, she basically really doesn't say no to me. but she stood firm, no desert tortoises no Texas tortoises, But I'm gonna have me lots of plants and maybe 2 box turtles. She doesn't know about the other one yet. To be continued on Road Trip part 1`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to pick up special lookinh animals. My turtles and tortoises re pents. I bother them all the time, they are bright analert


Well... all I can say is thank God you are there to help Yvonne and thank God you must not taste very good to a starving turtle...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Here’s the latest pictures of my little Chihuahua mix taking a nap. She likes to wrap her face and nose with her feet when she’s sleeping and she likes to put her head on pillows.



I’ve found it!!!!!
Here is how your dog is part chiwawa ..!
(Taken off of Instagram)


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.
> 
> When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.
> 
> By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.
> 
> As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.
> 
> She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.
> 
> With JoesDad working from home, I was at least able to still do my rescue shifts and my online yoga class.
> 
> The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday. A daytime property programme called Escape to the Country will be filming at the rescue; the show tries to find a property for a couple looking to move to a rural home and they always have a segment on something that might interest the couple in the area they want to move to. I’ve been asked me to show the couple what it’s like to be a volunteer at the rescue; we’ll be cleaning out hedgehogs apparently
> 
> Now I must call my Mum, but I’ll be back later


Poor daughter!! Vertigo is just miserable.. hope this is treated effectively and quickly...

that’s so exciting about the film! Please provide us details when we can watch!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s quite possible there’s a link to her illness in March. Whether they will ever prove it is another matter. Long covid, the long term after effects of the initial infection, is something being talked about a lot in the UK now. Balance is certainky something that’s affected
> 
> If there’s a streaming version of he show, I promise I’ll post a link!


Thanks I'll find it somehow. I got to see CarolM's Christmas highschool video. It was amazing. I kinda think a person that's had full blown covid needs time to rebuild their immune system. Good food, herbs, rest, etc. I'm probably wrong but that's what I think... and are suseptable to any virus that others can fight off most times.??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Hello. How sis the bath go? Are there pleasant smells around you and yours now?



aaahhhh.... yes thank you. The smells are of roses from the heavens!
I had to do it myself today. I did however where my back brace.. so ... somehow by the grace of god .. I did it! ?
By the way... did I mention I have a bigger than normal sulcata?
yea, it IS a girl but the vet says she is 100+
Lbs. but I know girls only get to be 80+ lbs.
the doctor is clearly wrong but here’s a picture so you can guess for me?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I am not joking. I had to kick at the coyote in the nuts. He would not drop the dog and I was worried he was going to attack my lab who is 15 years old at the time and had only a few teeth left. I’m lucky he didn’t attack me but I wasn’t thinking about it at the time. It used to be back in the day those coyotes would run away when you yell and flap your arms at a minutes not happening anymore. They’re very bold. I had slippers on so I was pretty ineffective and if I really had to attack him I think I would’ve had a huge problem but he dropped the dog and ran for the citrus and I never looked back just hustled the dogs in. I found out Harry was alive when I scooped up his so-called body and he started viciously biting me which was the biggest injury I got from the whole fiasco. I am sure the coyote thought I was nuts.



The coyote thought you were nuts because maybe he... was a “she”???
Laughed at you kicking “HER” in the nutz..?
And your dog only bit you like crazy cuz HE thought you WERE gonna kick him in HIS nutz too!!!! ?????? 
And HE would have felt it!!!
I am sorry I was just trying to make you laugh...? 
I am super GLAD you survived the whole thing! 
In the movies the person always gets eaten!?
ESPECIALLY the girl who trips and falls wearing HER 3” heals...?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> me


Soak that finger with betadine mixed with water. Anymore they say not to use it but the last time I heard most hospitals still do for surgery. I have a bottle on hand at all times. Cause I'm a clutz.?


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.
> 
> When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.
> 
> By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.
> 
> As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.
> 
> She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.
> 
> With JoesDad working from home, I was at least able to still do my rescue shifts and my online yoga class.
> 
> The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday. A daytime property programme called Escape to the Country will be filming at the rescue; the show tries to find a property for a couple looking to move to a rural home and they always have a segment on something that might interest the couple in the area they want to move to. I’ve been asked me to show the couple what it’s like to be a volunteer at the rescue; we’ll be cleaning out hedgehogs apparently
> 
> Now I must call my Mum, but I’ll be back later


Wow busy but worrying week, so glad your daughter is in the mend and your MIL is taking notice if the doctors etc. Double wow on the TV, I watch that programme I will look out for you let us know when it will be screened. Hope you have a restful week


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Oh Maggie... what a pair you and Yvonne are. You two must have been a right handful as youngsters


I nicked my dad's keys and had a couple duplicate car keys made. My dad was a commercial artist, in business for himself and he worked long hours. So he stayed at the office during the week, home on week ends. He restored classic Ford phaetons as a hobby. So he had his favorite, a black '36 Ford phaeton that he drove to work, leaving the sky blue pink '35 Ford phaeton home. (a phaeton is a 4door convertible with eisen glass side curtains instead of windows)

So I would cut school, take the car with my purloined key, and cruise the beach. 

I was a rather dumpy kid, not attractive at all, but that played no part. I was special!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> aaahhhh.... yes thank you. The smells are of roses from the heavens!
> I had to do it myself today. I did however where my back brace.. so ... somehow by the grace of god .. I did it! ?
> By the way... did I mention I have a bigger than normal sulcata?
> yea, it IS a girl but the vet says she is 100+
> Lbs. but I know girls only get to be 80+ lbs.
> the doctor is clearly wrong but here’s a picture so you can guess for me?


I need to see the gular and the tail.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> The same to you. I tried to find you here the other day but that's okay I found you today.??


I have been dealing with my struggles. Pain wears me down mentally and physically. I had Opo dig me a burrow. Thought I would try that instead of the hole in the wall.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ray @Ray--Opo
> What is this ?
> View attachment 306936





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ray @Ray--Opo
> What is this ?
> View attachment 306936


A fossilized fingernail brush? ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, the battle is almost over. 
Will try to be around more. 
Hope everyone is doing ok.
Will try to catch up the best I can.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chefdenoel10 said:


> By the way... did I mention I have a bigger than normal sulcata?
> yea, it IS a girl but the vet says she is 100+
> Lbs. but I know girls only get to be 80+ lbs.
> the doctor is clearly wrong but here’s a picture so you can guess for me?



She looks to be 100 lbs to me. I do think her soaks in that tub are over...


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I need to see the gular and the tail.


She says she knows it's a girl.

She wants us to guess if she weighs 80lbs or 100lbs.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, the battle is almost over.
> Will try to be around more.
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> Will try to catch up the best I can.


We miss you and your humor... hope your doing ok!!! Hugs


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been dealing with my struggles. Pain wears me down mentally and physically. I had Opo dig me a burrow. Thought I would try that instead of the hole in the wall.?


I'm so glad to see you. I know what you mean?. I think the mental part of pain is the worst part to cope with. I'm allergic to aspirin so I can't take just anything so I usually don't take anything. Before I got diagnosed with severe osteoporosis nobody looked for why I was in pain. Now I'm not supposed to be in pain because I have osteoporosis and I'm elderly. When I was young they called it growing pains. Ok at my age I guess I haven't grown up yet. All I can say is whatever... I'M STILL HERE running my big fat mouth! And I ain't gonna give up.??


----------



## Ray--Opo




----------



## Lokkje

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 307463


OMG! I never knew…


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> OMG! I never knew…



me too!!!! I guess we are not old enough yet? ?


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> aaahhhh.... yes thank you. The smells are of roses from the heavens!
> I had to do it myself today. I did however where my back brace.. so ... somehow by the grace of god .. I did it! ?
> By the way... did I mention I have a bigger than normal sulcata?
> yea, it IS a girl but the vet says she is 100+
> Lbs. but I know girls only get to be 80+ lbs.
> the doctor is clearly wrong but here’s a picture so you can guess for me?


Sensible to wearing your brace. Wow such a beauty, she is so large, how old is she ? How on earth so you manage to get her in a bath tub? I am in awe. Reggie, my sully, is only 2.5 years old. Begining to wish I hadn't started with her/him but I couldn't leave the poor thing living in a small table in someone's bedroom. He has a much better life here hopefully. Hope you are still looking after yourself and healing well?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning Y'all just another backward day with a juicy 0400 AM start!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 307463


Who’s Richie Rich? He never made it this side of the Atlantic


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. Long day at the rescue as it was all hands on deck making things as presentable as possible for tomorrow. I have an early start tomorrow morning... 6am. The tv crew arrives at 8.30 and we need to clean out and feed as much as possible where they will be filming as we cannot have our patients going hungry!

I’ve ben asked to wear my rescue t shirt which is fine except it’s white... what can possibky go wrong? ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> We are good Cathie! Thank you for asking. I was just getting around to making a post. I got to bring Jess home today... we are very happy! It’s been hard for her though. There are many things that you can’t do with only one arm.. but you dont realize how hard is is for someone.. especially when they have no control over a limb at all. She finds herself having to use her good hand to position the other arm which leaves her with no hands..:-( I have ordered special slings and immobilizers for her but I feel so out of my element.. it’s really a learning experience.. I’m not good at not having control of my surroundings.. I also have set many alarms for lots of meds. I’m going to bring some help in a couple days a week once we get some kind or routine established.. anyway... I meant for this to be a positive post.. I’m just really glad she’s home.. I’m thankful for all of you.


I am seriously delighted to hear that Jess is home.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Here they are dead or dying from the heat.


Here also. 
We have a bad drought this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Here’s a cuppa and a toast to Adam for his extended birthday wishes


Thank you very much. 
I think i extended my birthday a little too much this year. 
Must be getting old.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> I think i extended my birthday a little too much this year.
> Must be getting old.


My hangovers now take 3-5 working days ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ???!!!


Thank you so much, Yvonne.  
Sorry for not being around, but I rather overdid it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Happy day three! Birthday. It's always fun when I wake up too.


It was a good Day Three. 
After that it's not been quite as much fun.


----------



## JoesMum

It seems I missed your birthday celebrations @Tidgy's Dad . I wish I could say I was doing something more enjoyable... l although daughter has described her symptoms as being like she was severely drunk 

Hope you had wonderful days  ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> That was short and sweet. I came here to quickly say three things:
> 1.) A very very Happy 3rd day Birthday Adam.????????


Thank you! 
It was great! 
What I can remember of it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> When I first looked at that I thought it said doink but glad to see it says doin'ok ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up again. It seems u all are up to your shenanigans as usual. Fantastic.
> 
> Just want to wish Adam a very Hapoy 3rd Birthday day. I hope it is an awesome one.


Twas. 
I think. 
Thank you, Carol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> @Tidgy's Dad Are you still with us after a week of Birthday festivities? We are still celebrating right??? I stocked up on cheese and wine in you name for the weekend!!!! Happy birthday!


Ahem. 
Hope you all managed to party without me. 
I hope you have some of the cheese left.
Think I might pass on the wine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but I got one of those husbands where he was so nice IN THE BEGINNING AMD turned..? Now everything is ALWAYS about him...
> If you have surgery he goes on all day about how bad his back hurts....
> It made me want to break a 2x4 across his back! Then I would listen...
> If your stomach has staples in it he has a bad headache....
> Again..... a 2x4 across the head might set him straight????
> Opinions??
> ??


I am of the opinion that drinking too much whisky is not necessarily a good idea.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> WOW! I have not always been the best husband possible, BUT post surgery care is my thing! I have worked near real medical professionals for years and have picked up some skills. 1. Be calm- a care giver that isn't is scary. 2. Be available 3. Be prepared I am so sorry to hear that happened to you. A marriage is not a dream and I argue the soul mate thing. It is more a business partenership agreement- establish early jobs and responsibilities since expected and hoping someone will do something for you quickly morphs into anger and dissent when something doesn't get done. Love is paramount but it is not the only thing, common interests and activities are critical! I have personally found that divesting myself of my competitive nature was inavaluable since I grew up in a murder, death, WIN system.


I think I got married because I'd finally found someone who could tolerate me for long periods of time. 
More than that she still seems to love me even after all these years. 
Even stranger, I still love her, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Bless your heart... I can just imagine the situation for both of you... ???
> View attachment 307378


And is sometimes burnt by female emancipationists.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And is sometimes burnt by female emancipationists.


Only those whose worlds are flat...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Far far far too much to read. Hope all are hanging in there and movie star @JoesMum did well in her debut today. Next will be her featured with David Attenborough.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Who’s Richie Rich? He never made it this side of the Atlantic


He's a comic book character. My brother wants to be just like him and possibly thinks he is.? He's one of Joe's favorites.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.
> 
> Ahem!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 307463


Richie Rich must be wearing a girdle. Cause Casper is letting it all hang out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.
> 
> By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.
> 
> As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.
> 
> She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.
> 
> The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday.


Good news about the MiL.
But sorry to hear about your daughter, hope she makes a full and speedy recovery.
Enjoy 'Escape to the Country'. Should be interesting.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahem.
> Hope you all managed to party without me.
> I hope you have some of the cheese left.
> Think I might pass on the wine.


I found a perfect fit for cheese and crackers today. It's chili fig spread. I know I'll like it because I love a good pepper jelly with cheese and crackers. At my local Kroger's a lovely lady and I chatted and she said it all goes great with wine. I told her it'll have to bier for me.??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I don't hurt the people I love
> OMG you guys...It's my first day, and in my feeding I threw pellets into the pond. Ok, my sister has this giant white monster type thing from Argentina, so he swims up he looks sorta like a 150 lb Sudan Sulcata swimming, and I'm also throwing some pellets to him directly and I'm thinkin how cool is this, when he lunged and grabbed my index finger knuckle on my right hand, the hand that is mostly non functioning and in severe pain, and he yanked on that knuckle and almost pulled me into the pond. ,Oh freakin heart attack. Anyway, today the wound is infected and hurts. So then I go into the box turtles 4 pens. Friday remember? The first pen is the Florida, a couple of nice box turtles, and they come running, I'm putting the food down, when oh sh*t!!! Something is biting my toes, so I starting leaving, into the next pen, it's the Easterns, oh I have neglected to say how my sisters animals are not pets. They are wild animals, I have been bit, peed on and chased. Now I'm in the 3-toed box turtle pen. It's the largest of the pens. So I am starting to put food down, and I am watching wave after wave of 3 toed box turtles and they are headed straight for me, ekk! They're on my feet, oh hurt, they are biting my bare feet, trying to climb up my leg, what f'ing little (monsters! Attack turtles. So I have spent a good part of my time outside looking at her plant collection. For a plant person like me, I'm in 7th heaven (that don't include my sister). So I kinda bother her a lot with just questions and just simple conversation. But still, I say can I have this? Plants or animal, and she says yes. I tried hard to talk her out of a Texas Tortoise, but she wouldn't cave. So I'm 4 days here and my car is already to crowded, she basically really doesn't say no to me. but she stood firm, no desert tortoises no Texas tortoises, But I'm gonna have me lots of plants and maybe 2 box turtles. She doesn't know about the other one yet. To be continued on Road Trip part 1`


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 307463


. . . and not related at all, but ALL the American Girl dolls are the exact same doll but dressed different.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Sensible to wearing your brace. Wow such a beauty, she is so large, how old is she ? How on earth so you manage to get her in a bath tub? I am in awe. Reggie, my sully, is only 2.5 years old. Begining to wish I hadn't started with her/him but I couldn't leave the poor thing living in a small table in someone's bedroom. He has a much better life here hopefully. Hope you are still looking after yourself and healing well?



Thank you for your kind words. I will try to answer your questions in order.. AS I AM LYING IN BED RIGHT NOW!! Can you believe it!!??
It is only because my husband went grocery shopping.. he IS good at that..(maybe the cashier is pretty?)
Good that means he’ll be out longer..?
Ok..here goes..
Her name is Sally . It was salvador but later we found out she was a GIRL.?
She is going on 23years old..
She started having a weird butt problem (like having trouble laying an egg) and that’s where the tubbies started, just kept them going ever since.??
I use a thing like they would use to pick up dolphins ?. It wraps around and then you pick that up and swing it over and let her softly slide into the tub..I know...I know...
I MUST BE CRAZY.. 
but like you ...I found her in a 10gallon tank in the basement of a pet store all in the dark. She was just a 4month old baby.
She was only seated on mulch in the middle of the tank. I thought she was a rock!? No lamps no hiding place no nothing.
I just couldn’t leave her there..
The guy also lied and said she would only grow as big as your for arm..
When I went back to question him... they were out of business..
Her and I get along like peas and carrots.
But again like you.. I might have started looking at fish if I had known what I know now.. but I would not give her up even for chocolate now!!
I got myself into this and I can’t let her down.. so... I guess day by day is all I can handle till things change again.
I am sorry the story is so long but I’m not a very good writer to shorten it or any of the other long stories I post on here. ???? sorry everybody!!!! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> My hangovers now take 3-5 working days ?


Mine too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> It seems I missed your birthday celebrations @Tidgy's Dad . I wish I could say I was doing something more enjoyable... l although daughter has described her symptoms as being like she was severely drunk
> 
> Hope you had wonderful days  ?


Perhaps she was drunk.  

Thanks, Linda, it was fun.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Long day at the rescue as it was all hands on deck making things as presentable as possible for tomorrow. I have an early start tomorrow morning... 6am. The tv crew arrives at 8.30 and we need to clean out and feed as much as possible where they will be filming as we cannot have our patients going hungry!
> 
> I’ve ben asked to wear my rescue t shirt which is fine except it’s white... what can possibky go wrong? ??



hello dear and good luck tomorrow!!
Bring along another 2 shirts and leave them in the car.. 
You asked the one question that should never be asked around pets !!!! (and kids)
Matter of fact bring a whole other out fit.
But before all of that I hope you and your family are doing well..
Good luck again!!! ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Far far far too much to read. Hope all are hanging in there and movie star @JoesMum did well in her debut today. Next will be her featured with David Attenborough.


I worked with David. 
He was just as super-smashing, enthusiastic and all around brilliant in real life as he appears on the TV.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I found a perfect fit for cheese and crackers today. It's chili fig spread. I know I'll like it because I love a good pepper jelly with cheese and crackers. At my local Kroger's a lovely lady and I chatted and she said it all goes great with wine. I told her it'll have to bier for me.??


Sounds yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning Y'all just another backward day with a juicy 0400 AM start!


Good morning to you too. I was mad at myself for forgetting to turn off my Monday alarm for 5am. I need to stay up late again tonight to watch the program I've been wanting to watch. I hope I'm not dead meat and miss it.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I will try to answer your questions in order.. AS I AM LYING IN BED RIGHT NOW!! Can you believe it!!??
> It is only because my husband went grocery shopping.. he IS good at that..(maybe the cashier is pretty?)
> Good that means he’ll be out longer..?
> Ok..here goes..
> Her name is Sally . It was salvador but later we found out she was a GIRL.?
> She is going on 23years old..
> She started having a weird butt problem (like having trouble laying an egg) and that’s where the tubbies started, just kept them going ever since.??
> I use a thing like they would use to pick up dolphins ?. It wraps around and then you pick that up and swing it over and let her softly slide into the tub..I know...I know...
> I MUST BE CRAZY..
> but like you ...I found her in a 10gallon tank in the basement of a pet store all in the dark. She was just a 4month old baby.
> She was only seated on mulch in the middle of the tank. I thought she was a rock!? No lamps no hiding place no nothing.
> I just couldn’t leave her there..
> The guy also lied and said she would only grow as big as your for arm..
> When I went back to question him... they were out of business..
> Her and I get along like peas and carrots.
> But again like you.. I might have started looking at fish if I had known what I know now.. but I would not give her up even for chocolate now!!
> I got myself into this and I can’t let her down.. so... I guess day by day is all I can handle till things change again.
> I am sorry the story is so long but I’m not a very good writer to shorten it or any of the other long stories I post on here. ???? sorry everybody!!!! ?


No need to be sorry. 
I love these sorts of stories.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoonyeve, Roommates. 
I am back. 
As you may have noticed. 
Today is Thimphu Tshechu Day in Bhutan.
Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I will try to answer your questions in order.. AS I AM LYING IN BED RIGHT NOW!! Can you believe it!!??
> It is only because my husband went grocery shopping.. he IS good at that..(maybe the cashier is pretty?)
> Good that means he’ll be out longer..?
> Ok..here goes..
> Her name is Sally . It was salvador but later we found out she was a GIRL.?
> She is going on 23years old..
> She started having a weird butt problem (like having trouble laying an egg) and that’s where the tubbies started, just kept them going ever since.??
> I use a thing like they would use to pick up dolphins ?. It wraps around and then you pick that up and swing it over and let her softly slide into the tub..I know...I know...
> I MUST BE CRAZY..
> but like you ...I found her in a 10gallon tank in the basement of a pet store all in the dark. She was just a 4month old baby.
> She was only seated on mulch in the middle of the tank. I thought she was a rock!? No lamps no hiding place no nothing.
> I just couldn’t leave her there..
> The guy also lied and said she would only grow as big as your for arm..
> When I went back to question him... they were out of business..
> Her and I get along like peas and carrots.
> But again like you.. I might have started looking at fish if I had known what I know now.. but I would not give her up even for chocolate now!!
> I got myself into this and I can’t let her down.. so... I guess day by day is all I can handle till things change again.
> I am sorry the story is so long but I’m not a very good writer to shorten it or any of the other long stories I post on here. ???? sorry everybody!!!! ?


I never mind reading these stories here. Real people have real stories. At least you helped her have a better life. I bought Sapphire online from a company in Florida. I know now that is the wrong thing to do. I was really mad at them when I received him but not mad enough to send him back. I decided to try and help him and take the loss if I couldn't.13 years later I'm so glad I kept him. He got better. He's my little walking rock.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I want to try fresh figs and I know someone that has them. ? I probably wouldn't try one from Kroger's it would just make me hate figs forever more.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoonyeve, Roommates.
> I am back.
> As you may have noticed.
> Today is Thimphu Tshechu Day in Bhutan.
> Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whatever...does that mean!????


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I will try to answer your questions in order.. AS I AM LYING IN BED RIGHT NOW!! Can you believe it!!??
> It is only because my husband went grocery shopping.. he IS good at that..(maybe the cashier is pretty?)
> Good that means he’ll be out longer..?
> Ok..here goes..
> Her name is Sally . It was salvador but later we found out she was a GIRL.?
> She is going on 23years old..
> She started having a weird butt problem (like having trouble laying an egg) and that’s where the tubbies started, just kept them going ever since.??
> I use a thing like they would use to pick up dolphins ?. It wraps around and then you pick that up and swing it over and let her softly slide into the tub..I know...I know...
> I MUST BE CRAZY..
> but like you ...I found her in a 10gallon tank in the basement of a pet store all in the dark. She was just a 4month old baby.
> She was only seated on mulch in the middle of the tank. I thought she was a rock!? No lamps no hiding place no nothing.
> I just couldn’t leave her there..
> The guy also lied and said she would only grow as big as your for arm..
> When I went back to question him... they were out of business..
> Her and I get along like peas and carrots.
> But again like you.. I might have started looking at fish if I had known what I know now.. but I would not give her up even for chocolate now!!
> I got myself into this and I can’t let her down.. so... I guess day by day is all I can handle till things change again.
> I am sorry the story is so long but I’m not a very good writer to shorten it or any of the other long stories I post on here. ???? sorry everybody!!!! ?


I love it!!! I see new ads everyday for males needing new homes and it just breaks my heart... I wish I could take them all but with 3 boys already, I just can’t... if I thought I could have 1 big compound where they would live peacefully and safely together, I would start rounding them all up..... but I can only build so many fences.. 
my Smallest one dug himself a burrow and I had to remove him when the temps started dropping.. I didn’t think I’d EVER get him out of there.. He’s not even 15lbs and it felt like I was tugging 200!!! I’m so glad my others don’t dig!! Your lady is beautiful!


----------



## Maggie3fan

oh hell have 2 choices here and I'm kinda sure which one I chose...get a Motel 6 room, eat a lot of crap and watch the Las Vegas race on a tv, or watch right here on a computer screen and I did bring some kettle corn, but I'm sure it would upset Y if I hollered at the computer


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I will try to answer your questions in order.. AS I AM LYING IN BED RIGHT NOW!! Can you believe it!!??
> It is only because my husband went grocery shopping.. he IS good at that..(maybe the cashier is pretty?)
> Good that means he’ll be out longer..?
> Ok..here goes..
> Her name is Sally . It was salvador but later we found out she was a GIRL.?
> She is going on 23years old..
> She started having a weird butt problem (like having trouble laying an egg) and that’s where the tubbies started, just kept them going ever since.??
> I use a thing like they would use to pick up dolphins ?. It wraps around and then you pick that up and swing it over and let her softly slide into the tub..I know...I know...
> I MUST BE CRAZY..
> but like you ...I found her in a 10gallon tank in the basement of a pet store all in the dark. She was just a 4month old baby.
> She was only seated on mulch in the middle of the tank. I thought she was a rock!? No lamps no hiding place no nothing.
> I just couldn’t leave her there..
> The guy also lied and said she would only grow as big as your for arm..
> When I went back to question him... they were out of business..
> Her and I get along like peas and carrots.
> But again like you.. I might have started looking at fish if I had known what I know now.. but I would not give her up even for chocolate now!!
> I got myself into this and I can’t let her down.. so... I guess day by day is all I can handle till things change again.
> I am sorry the story is so long but I’m not a very good writer to shorten it or any of the other long stories I post on here. ???? sorry everybody!!!! ?


Oh crap! Don't apologize for anything. If anybody doesn't like your post they can go elsewhere. OK, I totally understand you keeping her, but I am thinking your tort is over 100 lbs? Like me with Mary Knobbins and Big Sam, we need to figure out a better way for you and a big tortoise, to make keeping her a little easier.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> oh hell have 2 choices here and I'm kinda sure which one I chose...get a Motel 6 room, eat a lot of crap and watch the Las Vegas race on a tv, or watch right here on a computer screen and I did bring some kettle corn, but I'm sure it would upset Y if I hollered at the computer
> 
> Oh crap! Don't apologize for anything. If anybody doesn't like your post they can go elsewhere. OK, I totally understand you keeping her, but I am thinking your tort is over 100 lbs? Like me with Mary Knobbins and Big Sam, we need to figure out a better way for you and a big tortoise, to make keeping her a little easier.


Maybe earplugs would be a perfect early Christmas present.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 307463



wait!!!.... come to think of it... isn’t he from the 1940s?
That IS HIS ghost!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I worked with David.
> He was just as super-smashing, enthusiastic and all around brilliant in real life as he appears on the TV.



I was just watching him on 60 minutes here last night!!!! 
oooo.... wow.... how strange??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoonyeve, Roommates.
> I am back.
> As you may have noticed.
> Today is Thimphu Tshechu Day in Bhutan.
> Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



how do we celebrate that??
I am willing.
Just don’t know where to start??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I never mind reading these stories here. Real people have real stories. At least you helped her have a better life. I bought Sapphire online from a company in Florida. I know now that is the wrong thing to do. I was really mad at them when I received him but not mad enough to send him back. I decided to try and help him and take the loss if I couldn't.13 years later I'm so glad I kept him. He got better. He's my little walking rock.?


Love that story! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I love it!!! I see new ads everyday for males needing new homes and it just breaks my heart... I wish I could take them all but with 3 boys already, I just can’t... if I thought I could have 1 big compound where they would live peacefully and safely together, I would start rounding them all up..... but I can only build so many fences..
> my Smallest one dug himself a burrow and I had to remove him when the temps started dropping.. I didn’t think I’d EVER get him out of there.. He’s not even 15lbs and it felt like I was tugging 200!!! I’m so glad my others don’t dig!! Your lady is beautiful!



thank you and that’s a great story !!
Wow! He wouldn’t come out? Little booger.
It’s funny how all the memories of the crazy times they have cost us made us love them all the more. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> oh hell have 2 choices here and I'm kinda sure which one I chose...get a Motel 6 room, eat a lot of crap and watch the Las Vegas race on a tv, or watch right here on a computer screen and I did bring some kettle corn, but I'm sure it would upset Y if I hollered at the computer
> 
> Oh crap! Don't apologize for anything. If anybody doesn't like your post they can go elsewhere. OK, I totally understand you keeping her, but I am thinking your tort is over 100 lbs? Like me with Mary Knobbins and Big Sam, we need to figure out a better way for you and a big tortoise, to make keeping her a little easier.



Are you saying we should move in together?
Like Lavern and Shirley?? ????
Cuz ... I’m up for that.
Not into women... but I don’t care if you yell at the tv screen just as long as you watch my tort so I can go somewhere sometimes.
Like... a bar? A nice “Magic Mike” bar...
Aaahhhh....???????
Ok then!! .... pick a state!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> oh hell have 2 choices here and I'm kinda sure which one I chose...get a Motel 6 room, eat a lot of crap and watch the Las Vegas race on a tv, or watch right here on a computer screen and I did bring some kettle corn, but I'm sure it would upset Y if I hollered at the computer
> 
> Oh crap! Don't apologize for anything. If anybody doesn't like your post they can go elsewhere. OK, I totally understand you keeping her, but I am thinking your tort is over 100 lbs? Like me with Mary Knobbins and Big Sam, we need to figure out a better way for you and a big tortoise, to make keeping her a little easier.



how is your wrist by the way???
And ...your sister?
Ya haven’t killed each other yet have you?
??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was just watching him on 60 minutes here last night!!!!
> oooo.... wow.... how strange??


De ja vu... that happens to me here also. Quite often ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you and that’s a great story !!
> Wow! He wouldn’t come out? Little booger.
> It’s funny how all the memories of the crazy times they have cost us made us love them all the more. ?


Yea thank goodness he didn't decide to give up and send her flying across the yard.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Are you saying we should move in together?
> Like Lavern and Shirley?? ????
> Cuz ... I’m up for that.
> Not into women... but I don’t care if you yell at the tv screen just as long as you watch my tort so I can go somewhere sometimes.
> Like... a bar? A nice “Magic Mike” bar...
> Aaahhhh....???????
> Ok then!! .... pick a state!! ??


More like Oscar and Felix!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Whatever...does that mean!????


I have absolutely no idea whatsoever. 
Points to whomsoever looks it up and tells me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> how do we celebrate that??
> I am willing.
> Just don’t know where to start??


Me neither.


----------



## Yvonne G

Three day religious festival celebrated in the capitol city ( Adam's b.d.???)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> how is your wrist by the way???
> And ...your sister?
> Ya haven’t killed each other yet have you?
> ??


No, but that might be in the future


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> No, but that might be in the future



go read my replies to you in “big Sulcatas” posts! ?


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.
> 
> When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.
> 
> By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.
> 
> As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.
> 
> She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.
> 
> With JoesDad working from home, I was at least able to still do my rescue shifts and my online yoga class.
> 
> The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday. A daytime property programme called Escape to the Country will be filming at the rescue; the show tries to find a property for a couple looking to move to a rural home and they always have a segment on something that might interest the couple in the area they want to move to. I’ve been asked me to show the couple what it’s like to be a volunteer at the rescue; we’ll be cleaning out hedgehogs apparently
> 
> Now I must call my Mum, but I’ll be back later


Hoping the filming goes well for you today. Good luck


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I will try to answer your questions in order.. AS I AM LYING IN BED RIGHT NOW!! Can you believe it!!??
> It is only because my husband went grocery shopping.. he IS good at that..(maybe the cashier is pretty?)
> Good that means he’ll be out longer..?
> Ok..here goes..
> Her name is Sally . It was salvador but later we found out she was a GIRL.?
> She is going on 23years old..
> She started having a weird butt problem (like having trouble laying an egg) and that’s where the tubbies started, just kept them going ever since.??
> I use a thing like they would use to pick up dolphins ?. It wraps around and then you pick that up and swing it over and let her softly slide into the tub..I know...I know...
> I MUST BE CRAZY..
> but like you ...I found her in a 10gallon tank in the basement of a pet store all in the dark. She was just a 4month old baby.
> She was only seated on mulch in the middle of the tank. I thought she was a rock!? No lamps no hiding place no nothing.
> I just couldn’t leave her there..
> The guy also lied and said she would only grow as big as your for arm..
> When I went back to question him... they were out of business..
> Her and I get along like peas and carrots.
> But again like you.. I might have started looking at fish if I had known what I know now.. but I would not give her up even for chocolate now!!
> I got myself into this and I can’t let her down.. so... I guess day by day is all I can handle till things change again.
> I am sorry the story is so long but I’m not a very good writer to shorten it or any of the other long stories I post on here. ???? sorry everybody!!!! ?


Amazing lady. Love to hear all about her. I may need advice as I go along so you might be sorry. She is one lucky tort. I have now got to get very prepared for winter here so have to build her a new indoor enclosures and insulate it very well. Wish me luck


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!! Happy Tuesday


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Finally all caught up, whew! It’s been a bit crazy this past week, been quite busy. @JoesMum I’m so sorry about what‘s been happening, you’ll be in my prayers. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’ve seen a few threads where it’s been quite heated, I missed quite a bit. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

@Tidgy's Dad so sorry I missed the last day of your birthday. Happy belated b-day! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all

It’s been a looooong day .

Up at 6, breakfast and straight to the rescue. A sprint clean and feed of everything in the unit where filming was to take place with the vet and staff in and out, getting in the way, doing medication and examinations that needed to get out of the way early.

Mid way, the film crew arrive to assess the room and, while they filmed the centre manager talking to the couple, I managed to finish up and sweep the floor.

Yes I got pigeon poop on me; luckily it was on my sweatshirt which I shed for filming!

Then the moment arrived. Due to space constraints, they had to film the couple asking me questions with me on camera and thenrepeat the same questions but with the camera on the couple.

Everyone was excited about hedgehogs, especially the camerawoman.

Escape to the Country Series 21 High Weald Episode due to be broadcast in early 2021 in the UK.

That’s quite enough tv stardom for me. I went to get my hair cut this afternoon (that was booked the wrong way round ??) and am chilling out with successive mugs of tea.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all
> 
> It’s been a looooong day .
> 
> Up at 6, breakfast and straight to the rescue. A sprint clean and feed of everything in the unit where filming was to take place with the vet and staff in and out, getting in the way, doing medication and examinations that needed to get out of the way early.
> 
> Mid way, the film crew arrive to assess the room and, while they filmed the centre manager talking to the couple, I managed to finish up and sweep the floor.
> 
> Yes I got pigeon poop on me; luckily it was on my sweatshirt which I shed for filming!
> 
> Then the moment arrived. Due to space constraints, they had to film the couple asking me questions with me on camera and thenrepeat the same questions but with the camera on the couple.
> 
> Everyone was excited about hedgehogs, especially the camerawoman.
> 
> Escape to the Country Series 21 High Weald Episode due to be broadcast in early 2021 in the UK.
> 
> That’s quite enough tv stardom for me. I went to get my hair cut this afternoon (that was booked the wrong way round ??) and am chilling out with successive mugs of tea.


May I have your autograph?


----------



## AgataP

Well now my life suddenly sounds so boring!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did someone mention figs recently? This article just popped up in my gardening news feed.

 https://www.forksoverknives.com/how-tos/figs-varieties-uses-drying-recipes/

Two snippets from our garden..





and the very inside of one of the Mexican Sunflowers - still blooming strong.


----------



## AgataP

Maro2Bear said:


> Did someone mention figs recently? This article just popped up in my gardening news feed.
> 
> ➡➡ https://www.forksoverknives.com/how-tos/figs-varieties-uses-drying-recipes/
> 
> Two snippets from our garden..
> 
> View attachment 307581
> View attachment 307582
> 
> 
> and the very inside of one of the Mexican Sunflowers - still blooming strong.
> 
> View attachment 307583



I still can’t find if feeding sulcata fig leaves is ok or not so much. I see the tortoise table says no, Tom says no. So I go with the no.


----------



## Maro2Bear

glitch206 said:


> I still can’t find if feeding sulcata fig leaves is ok or not so much. I see the tortoise table says no, Tom says no. So I go with the no.



Fresh figs have a caustic white sap if you break them off the branches. Many ppl are very allergic to this sap. It’s milky, sticky and nasty tasting. The leaves are also rough & dry. I have a ton in and around our Sully, she never touches them. Id just not feed. Feed grape leaves instead.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Did someone mention figs recently? This article just popped up in my gardening news feed.
> 
> https://www.forksoverknives.com/how-tos/figs-varieties-uses-drying-recipes/
> 
> Two snippets from our garden..
> 
> View attachment 307581
> View attachment 307582
> 
> 
> and the very inside of one of the Mexican Sunflowers - still blooming strong.
> 
> View attachment 307583


I did. I found a really really good chili fig spread at Kroger's. Made by Divina. Wow I'm so hooked! With some good cheese on a good cracker. Even my brother liked it and he usually won't eat sweets.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Three day religious festival celebrated in the capitol city ( Adam's b.d.???)


Thanks, Yvonne! 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Tidgy's Dad so sorry I missed the last day of your birthday. Happy belated b-day! ?


Thank you! 
Don't worry, I missed it too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all
> 
> It’s been a looooong day .
> 
> 
> That’s quite enough tv stardom for me. I went to get my hair cut this afternoon (that was booked the wrong way round ??) and am chilling out with successive mugs of tea.


Sounds interesting. 
You are now a


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good noonyeve, Roommates! 
Today is National Coffee Day in the USA.
I'm adopting this one.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good noonyeve, Roommates!
> Today is National Coffee Day in the USA.
> I'm adopting this one.
> View attachment 307598


?


----------



## JoesMum

Well my day isn’t done. A friend of a friend found this baby in broad daylight in the middle of the road and it was brought to me. It hasn’t uncurled enough for me to sex it yet.


I scrounged some meaty catfood from a neighbour and also gave it some hedgehog biscuits and water. It’s hungry and is happily tucking into everything

Sound on to hear it crunching on the biscuits 





I’ll take it to the rescue in the morning


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!!!.... come to think of it... isn’t he from the 1940s?
> That IS HIS ghost!!! ??


Yeah you're right. Casper cartons came out in 1945. Richie Rich came out in 1980.
I guess reincarnation is true. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good noonyeve, Roommates!
> Today is National Coffee Day in the USA.
> I'm adopting this one.
> View attachment 307598


My coffee is diet coke. Maybe I will get a Caf'e Cubana.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have absolutely no idea whatsoever.
> Points to whomsoever looks it up and tells me.


It's a religious festival of prayer and rituals to invoke the Gods in Bhutan.
My favorite dance preformed by the monks is The dance of 21 black hats


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Well my day isn’t done. A friend of a friend found this baby in broad daylight in the middle of the road and it was brought to me. It hasn’t uncurled enough for me to sex it yet.
> View attachment 307599
> 
> I scrounged some meaty catfood from a neighbour and also gave it some hedgehog biscuits and water. It’s hungry and is happily tucking into everything
> 
> Sound on to hear it crunching on the biscuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take it to the rescue in the morning



Nice rescue. I captured a very large, very dark toad. Plopped him down in my compost bin that is full of worms, gnats, mosquitos & other tasty morsels.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Well my day isn’t done. A friend of a friend found this baby in broad daylight in the middle of the road and it was brought to me. It hasn’t uncurled enough for me to sex it yet.
> 
> I scrounged some meaty catfood from a neighbour and also gave it some hedgehog biscuits and water. It’s hungry and is happily tucking into everything
> 
> Sound on to hear it crunching on the biscuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take it to the rescue in the morning


Lovely. 
Well done you. 
Sounds like wifey eating crackers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> It's a religious festival of prayer and rituals to invoke the Gods in Bhutan.
> My favorite dance preformed by the monks is The dance of 21 black hats


Darn! 
I only have seven black hats. 
Points!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Darn!
> I only have seven black hats.
> Points!


The festival also reminds me of the native American's pow wows. They have one yearly near me on Labor Day. Sometimes my birthday comes that day and I love their dancing.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Amazing lady. Love to hear all about her. I may need advice as I go along so you might be sorry. She is one lucky tort. I have now got to get very prepared for winter here so have to build her a new indoor enclosures and insulate it very well. Wish me luck



here is all the luck in the world sent to you!!
??????‍?‍????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all
> 
> It’s been a looooong day .
> 
> Up at 6, breakfast and straight to the rescue. A sprint clean and feed of everything in the unit where filming was to take place with the vet and staff in and out, getting in the way, doing medication and examinations that needed to get out of the way early.
> 
> Mid way, the film crew arrive to assess the room and, while they filmed the centre manager talking to the couple, I managed to finish up and sweep the floor.
> 
> Yes I got pigeon poop on me; luckily it was on my sweatshirt which I shed for filming!
> 
> Then the moment arrived. Due to space constraints, they had to film the couple asking me questions with me on camera and thenrepeat the same questions but with the camera on the couple.
> 
> Everyone was excited about hedgehogs, especially the camerawoman.
> 
> Escape to the Country Series 21 High Weald Episode due to be broadcast in early 2021 in the UK.
> 
> That’s quite enough tv stardom for me. I went to get my hair cut this afternoon (that was booked the wrong way round ??) and am chilling out with successive mugs of tea.



Horray!!!!! Now I can tell people I know someone famous!!!
don’t let it go to your head though..
The media seems to rip you apart if ya get too big for yer britches.. ?
Congrats!!!!
It’s all over ... breathe.... add some wine to your teas!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all
> 
> It’s been a looooong day .
> 
> Up at 6, breakfast and straight to the rescue. A sprint clean and feed of everything in the unit where filming was to take place with the vet and staff in and out, getting in the way, doing medication and examinations that needed to get out of the way early.
> 
> Mid way, the film crew arrive to assess the room and, while they filmed the centre manager talking to the couple, I managed to finish up and sweep the floor.
> 
> Yes I got pigeon poop on me; luckily it was on my sweatshirt which I shed for filming!
> 
> Then the moment arrived. Due to space constraints, they had to film the couple asking me questions with me on camera and thenrepeat the same questions but with the camera on the couple.
> 
> Everyone was excited about hedgehogs, especially the camerawoman.
> 
> Escape to the Country Series 21 High Weald Episode due to be broadcast in early 2021 in the UK.
> 
> That’s quite enough tv stardom for me. I went to get my hair cut this afternoon (that was booked the wrong way round ??) and am chilling out with successive mugs of tea.


How exciting!!! I’ll be looking for it.i think we have discussed the relaxation properties of a good haircut so maybe the booking was really just right! Enjoy your tea


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good noonyeve, Roommates!
> Today is National Coffee Day in the USA.
> I'm adopting this one.
> View attachment 307598


Wonderful! I may gave an extra cup this evening spiked with some chocolate liqueur


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Well my day isn’t done. A friend of a friend found this baby in broad daylight in the middle of the road and it was brought to me. It hasn’t uncurled enough for me to sex it yet.
> View attachment 307599
> 
> I scrounged some meaty catfood from a neighbour and also gave it some hedgehog biscuits and water. It’s hungry and is happily tucking into everything
> 
> Sound on to hear it crunching on the biscuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take it to the rescue in the morning


Lucky little booger!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice rescue. I captured a very large, very dark toad. Plopped him down in my compost bin that is full of worms, gnats, mosquitos & other tasty morsels.


Where is THAT picture???!


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys! I hope the tort family is doing well!


----------



## AgataP

Maro2Bear said:


> Fresh figs have a caustic white sap if you break them off the branches. Many ppl are very allergic to this sap. It’s milky, sticky and nasty tasting. The leaves are also rough & dry. I have a ton in and around our Sully, she never touches them. Id just not feed. Feed grape leaves instead.



Yup! Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Wonderful! I may gave an extra cup this evening spiked with some chocolate liqueur


Thanks, but no alcohol for a bit, ta.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys! I hope the tort family is doing well!


Hello! 
We're good here in Morocco. 
Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

About twenty hours left for Active Agents to score some more points. 
Or get called out................


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys! I hope the tort family is doing well!


Hello. I hope you're doing well too. I haven't seen you here for awhile. I hope you haven't been through all that my friend Nawatha in Cheraw has been through.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Where is THAT picture???!


Are you still an active agent?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

She is.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> She is.


I had to take a nap today after 2 days of staying up late. I watched the documentary about the so called tiger king. By the time they got around to saying anything about him I was almost snoring and gave up on it. Now, I'm up because I had to take a nap.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I currently have a plumber in my kitchen trying to sort out why the waste pipes under the sink keep coming apart. Problem diagnosed as a bodge job by the plumber who worked for our kitchen fitter a few years ago. That plumber was a nightmare all the way through.  Plumber I trust has gone to get a replacement part as a pipe has been cut too short.

Once he’s gone, I shall be heading back to the rescue withthe baby hedgehog who is currently snoozing peacefully


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> Hello. I hope you're doing well too. I haven't seen you here for awhile. I hope you haven't been through all that my friend Nawatha in Cheraw has been through.?


Yeah haha I have been on but on ghost mode lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I currently have a plumber in my kitchen trying to sort out why the waste pipes under the sink keep coming apart. Problem diagnosed as a bodge job by the plumber who worked for our kitchen fitter a few years ago. That plumber was a nightmare all the way through.  Plumber I trust has gone to get a replacement part as a pipe has been cut too short.
> 
> Once he’s gone, I shall be heading back to the rescue withthe baby hedgehog who is currently snoozing peacefully
> View attachment 307683


That is an American Plumber issue as well! Good ones are very hard to find


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Are you still an active agent?


Yes ma’am I am  
Inconceivable isn’t it!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I had to take a nap today after 2 days of staying up late. I watched the documentary about the so called tiger king. By the time they got around to saying anything about him I was almost snoring and gave up on it. Now, I'm up because I had to take a nap.



I would pay a lot of good money to be able to get 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep! Or just to feel like I couldn’t sleep again.... Teach me to ***** about insomnia ?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I currently have a plumber in my kitchen trying to sort out why the waste pipes under the sink keep coming apart. Problem diagnosed as a bodge job by the plumber who worked for our kitchen fitter a few years ago. That plumber was a nightmare all the way through.  Plumber I trust has gone to get a replacement part as a pipe has been cut too short.
> 
> Once he’s gone, I shall be heading back to the rescue withthe baby hedgehog who is currently snoozing peacefully
> View attachment 307683



The hedgehog looks pretty big... what’s your process for getting him to the release process? Any chance he will get to live near your garden?


----------



## EllieMay

An extemporaneous nap in the sun


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed..

this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed..
> View attachment 307689
> this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?


Good afternoon. I wish I could get into a schedule, 56 years and I am still not there. Jess is looking very chirpy and happy, so glad she is doing well, such a freightening experience for you all.


----------



## Amron

Well hello and happy Wednesday. I have done a week of being good with my food intake, trying to beat my heat burn but woke up this morning craving dairy. I have raided the fridge, drank all the milk, eaten the yoghurt and I am now making myself a very large sandwich with butter, that stuff that Adam likes and mayonnaise. What can I have next?


----------



## Blackdog1714

ElliMay secret agent job is to multisyllabic words


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> The hedgehog looks pretty big... what’s your process for getting him to the release process? Any chance he will get to live near your garden?


It’s only a baby. Weghed 300g last night and only 280g at the rescue this morning. He, because I managed to sex him this morning, had done a horrible poo, so almost certainly got gut parasites. A poo sample was taken to check.

A full grown male hedgehog can weigh 1.2kg ... we have one in the rescue at the moment with a leg injury.

Having looked at where he was found, it’s not really a suitable release site so hopefully I will get to release him in my garden when he is well. I suspect he will be in the rescue for the winter as he is too small to hibernate properly. So, maybe next spring. I shall be keeping a close eye on him during my shifts


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I currently have a plumber in my kitchen trying to sort out why the waste pipes under the sink keep coming apart. Problem diagnosed as a bodge job by the plumber who worked for our kitchen fitter a few years ago. That plumber was a nightmare all the way through.  Plumber I trust has gone to get a replacement part as a pipe has been cut too short.
> 
> Once he’s gone, I shall be heading back to the rescue withthe baby hedgehog who is currently snoozing peacefully
> View attachment 307683



good morning!

? hedgehogs ?,Plummer s,
Does your fun ever end??? ?
Poor wee soul.
I am there for you in spirit and will kick anybody in the pants that needs it.
Hope the rest of the family is doing better.
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah haha I have been on but on ghost mode lol



I hope I had make up on?? ?
Chubbs hopes he had pants on.. ?
EllieMay hopes she had her hair done or the doggies hair done..?
Carol M hopes she wasn’t snoring..?
Tidgys dad....well....Tidgys dad...hopes he didn’t propose while he was a bit knackard for his birthdayS???... ??????????
Glad ya meet ya.
Your tort is very handsome too!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed..
> View attachment 307689
> this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?



Good morning,
YOU ARE A ONE OF A KIND MOM!!!
The BEST!!!
Yes .. perfect keep her busy .. no time to think. 
SHE LOOKS WONDERFUL!!!!!
I am ssssooooooo happy for you both.
Prayers,LOVE, and hugs ? for ya’ll.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Well hello and happy Wednesday. I have done a week of being good with my food intake, trying to beat my heat burn but woke up this morning craving dairy. I have raided the fridge, drank all the milk, eaten the yoghurt and I am now making myself a very large sandwich with butter, that stuff that Adam likes and mayonnaise. What can I have next?



A heart attack ?? ?
A cholesterol over dose???
A bathroom attack???????
Butter AND mayonnaise and CHEESE!??
Even I wouldn’t do that...
You must have a very strong ? stomach?
Good morning by the way!!!
Good to see you here.
I will guess your mission today!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> ElliMay secret agent job is to multisyllabic words



??... ??.... are you sure??


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning!
> 
> ? hedgehogs ?,Plummer s,
> Does your fun ever end??? ?
> Poor wee soul.
> I am there for you in spirit and will kick anybody in the pants that needs it.
> Hope the rest of the family is doing better.
> ?❤


Daughter is improving day by day. Things are still a bit wobbly, but the world is moving around less when she moves her head. She has made it downstairs the last two days which is massive progress. I am not convinced she will be back at work next week, but maybe the week after.

Compared with Jess’s troubles, my daughter’s problems seem minor. What’s happened with the police investigation @EllieMay?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Darn!
> I only have seven black hats.
> Points!


Yayyyyy! Thanks for the points. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

66° this morning. ? My body is aching all over. Hope all is going well. 
@JoesMum and @EllieMay hope everything is going good. Also anyone else that has negative effects on your family's. 
Will try to catch up here in the CDR. I am at the entrance of the burrow that Opo made for me. Looking out and trying to decide if I will turn around and isolate or come back into the world. 
Have someone coming over tomorrow to try and sell me solar panels for my house. 
He or she will have a tough time with the mood I am in at the moment. 
I am going to treat the situation like when I was a UAW union rep. and they are management. Should be fun!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed.. this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?


I think it's amazing and wonderful that Jess is up and about and looking pretty well.  
The situation looked pretty dismal no that long ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> ElliMay secret agent job is to multisyllabic words


Are you calling that?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed..
> 
> View attachment 307689
> this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?



Great progress. ?????


----------



## emilycrisp

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

emilycrisp said:


> ??


Welcome, welcome, welcome! 
Pull up an armadillo and I'll get the One-Legged Pirate to fetch you a beverage of choice, though I recommend the coffee. 
It's pretty dark in here but if you poke a passing jellyfish, they glow a bit. 
In different colours, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good Mornynooning, Roommates!  
Today is the final day of the Missions, you'll all probably be very relieved to know. 
It's also National Secretary Day in Venezuela. 
So for all Roommates who are secretaries in Venezuela, enjoy your special day.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are you calling that?


Yes that is her task!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yes that is her task!


-10.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> View attachment 307695


? ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy end of September. It was supposed to pretty much rain all day today, instead the minor rain storm moved through quickly leaving behind clean cool air. Blue sky - no humidity. Off kayaking tomorrow, should be equally as nice.

Sounds & looks like most CDRs and family are sort of through the dark tunnel with light at the end! ??

During our rainy spell the other day, wifey and I crafted another wee tea light from that old Cherry limb I picked up months ago. Cherry with a dark epoxy inlay, slight coat of finish to highlight the grain. A glossy finish to bring out the inlay.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is improving day by day. Things are still a bit wobbly, but the world is moving around less when she moves her head. She has made it downstairs the last two days which is massive progress. I am not convinced she will be back at work next week, but maybe the week after.
> 
> Compared with Jess’s troubles, my daughter’s problems seem minor. What’s happened with the police investigation @EllieMay?



When wifey had this in Tbilisi, she couldnt walk, Room spinning. Couldnt eat, etc. When I got her to the embassy doctor ppl thought she was drunk! Had to be wheel-chaired into the doc’s office. It went away after 10 days.
Tell her good luck.


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> A heart attack ?? ?
> A cholesterol over dose???
> A bathroom attack???????
> Butter AND mayonnaise and CHEESE!??
> Even I wouldn’t do that...
> You must have a very strong ? stomach?
> Good morning by the way!!!
> Good to see you here.
> I will guess your mission today!! ??


Had one of them, didn't learn from it unfortunately I definitely like my food too much. I have done a whole week without chocolate so that's pretty amazing for me.


----------



## Amron

I hope you figure my mission out as it's the last day. Gammon and chips for dinner now. Then a bowl of ice cream with hopefully some condensed milk on top???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Have someone coming over tomorrow to try and sell me solar panels for my house.
> He or she will have a tough time with the mood I am in at the moment.
> I am going to treat the situation like when I was a UAW union rep. and they are management. Should be fun!?


Some of those companies don't last nearly as long as the products they're selling are supposed to. Give 'em heck. And make them pull their own permits. ?


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy end of September. It was supposed to pretty much rain all day today, instead the minor rain storm moved through quickly leaving behind clean cool air. Blue sky - no humidity. Off kayaking tomorrow, should be equally as nice.
> 
> Sounds & looks like most CDRs and family are sort of through the dark tunnel with light at the end! ??
> 
> During our rainy spell the other day, wifey and I crafted another wee tea light from that old Cherry limb I picked up months ago. Cherry with a dark epoxy inlay, slight coat of finish to highlight the grain. A glossy finish to bring out the inlay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307696


That is beautiful


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> During our rainy spell the other day, wifey and I crafted another wee tea light from that old Cherry limb I picked up months ago. Cherry with a dark epoxy inlay, slight coat of finish to highlight the grain. A glossy finish to bring out the inlay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307696


It's lovely. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Had one of them, didn't learn from it unfortunately I definitely like my food too much. I have done a whole week without chocolate so that's pretty amazing for me.



A week without chocolate is pretty amazing for anyone! ?
Keep up the great work!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> I hope you figure my mission out as it's the last day. Gammon and chips for dinner now. Then a bowl of ice cream with hopefully some condensed milk on top???



Be careful not to get diabetes in the mean time. 
As for your mission..?
Someone already said it was to not say the word cheese...
So what could it be???.....?
Dam....


----------



## Yvonne G

Amron said:


> I hope you figure my mission out as it's the last day. Gammon and chips for dinner now. Then a bowl of ice cream with hopefully some condensed milk on top???


@Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling Amron's mission to name as many dairy products as possible in one sentence.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day all! Hope everyone is having a great week


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy end of September. It was supposed to pretty much rain all day today, instead the minor rain storm moved through quickly leaving behind clean cool air. Blue sky - no humidity. Off kayaking tomorrow, should be equally as nice.
> 
> Sounds & looks like most CDRs and family are sort of through the dark tunnel with light at the end! ??
> 
> During our rainy spell the other day, wifey and I crafted another wee tea light from that old Cherry limb I picked up months ago. Cherry with a dark epoxy inlay, slight coat of finish to highlight the grain. A glossy finish to bring out the inlay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307696


Nice. 
And a positive attitude. 
Points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I'm calling Amron's mission to name as many dairy products as possible in one sentence.


Point. 
It was to mention dairy products as often as possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent @Amron 
Your Mission is Terminated.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all! Hope everyone is having a great week


No camel references please!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A little over three hours left for surviving Agents....................


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is improving day by day. Things are still a bit wobbly, but the world is moving around less when she moves her head. She has made it downstairs the last two days which is massive progress. I am not convinced she will be back at work next week, but maybe the week after.
> 
> Compared with Jess’s troubles, my daughter’s problems seem minor. What’s happened with the police investigation @EllieMay?


Nothing yet ? There is not one single public write up about it either ? I have called the detective numerous times to discuss and to get her phone back and my calls are not being returned.. I know that when the detective finishes the casework, he is supposed to turn it all over to the District Attorney’s for them to file charges... Somethis is very suspicious though. The detective has told me things that don’t add up and this is being kept way too quiet.. The boy that “accidentally” shot her was driving under the influence of alcohol at the time this happened.. he has been ticketed for NOTHING at this point... I have been very occupied getting Jess situated and have not been able to pursue very much but you can bet your last dollar that I certainly am very soon! Jess has an OT appointment Monday, vascular surgeon appointment Wednesday and hopefully suture and staple removal and finally an orthopedic surgeon appointment Thursday next week.. we still don’t have the pain management set up yet.. it doesn’t leave a lot of time in between ?

And no problems with one’s children is ever minor... Still praying for your daughters speedy recovery as well.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is an American Plumber issue as well! Good ones are very hard to find


Yes yes yes. I need to hire one also but hiring a bad one is my real fear. Because of the way our home was built at least 50 years ago. So I keep putting some needed remodeling off.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> 66° this morning. ? My body is aching all over. Hope all is going well.
> @JoesMum and @EllieMay hope everything is going good. Also anyone else that has negative effects on your family's.
> Will try to catch up here in the CDR. I am at the entrance of the burrow that Opo made for me. Looking out and trying to decide if I will turn around and isolate or come back into the world.
> Have someone coming over tomorrow to try and sell me solar panels for my house.
> He or she will have a tough time with the mood I am in at the moment.
> I am going to treat the situation like when I was a UAW union rep. and they are management. Should be fun!?


You can do this Ray!! Just imagine Life as that annoying dude that you used to know and then kick him in the nuts . (Life... not the salesman)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Nothing yet ? There is not one single public write up about it either ? I have called the detective numerous times to discuss and to get her phone back and my calls are not being returned.. I know that when the detective finishes the casework, he is supposed to turn it all over to the District Attorney’s for them to file charges... Somethis is very suspicious though. The detective has told me things that don’t add up and this is being kept way too quiet.. The boy that “accidentally” shot her was driving under the influence of alcohol at the time this happened.. he has been ticketed for NOTHING at this point... I have been very occupied getting Jess situated and have not been able to pursue very much but you can bet your last dollar that I certainly am very soon! Jess has an OT appointment Monday, vascular surgeon appointment Wednesday and hopefully suture and staple removal and finally an orthopedic surgeon appointment Thursday next week.. we still don’t have the pain management set up yet.. it doesn’t leave a lot of time in between ?


I'm inclined to agree... That story is likely to get more interesting (and convoluted) before the truth comes out. Even in Texas, one would expect something like that to make the news... ?

Is the boy's family well connected?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it's amazing and wonderful that Jess is up and about and looking pretty well.
> The situation looked pretty dismal no that long ago.


Yes! She has Ray’s sense of humor.. she says that if she does end up losing her arm, she is going to make up a cool story to tell everyone.. I think that she is leaning towards a giant catfish noodling adventure... I support whatever it takes to get her through this!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day all! Hope everyone is having a great week


Ditto!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm inclined to agree... That story is likely to get more interesting (and convoluted) before the truth comes out. Even in Texas, one would expect something like that to make the news... ?
> 
> Is the boy's family well connected?


I believe that his legal guardian works for the sheriffs department...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No camel references please!


Or toes lol


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I would pay a lot of good money to be able to get 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep! Or just to feel like I couldn’t sleep again.... Teach me to ***** about insomnia ?


It's very odd for me to take a nap. I ate those darn crackers, cheese, and chili fig spread and couldn't help myself. I've always been a person that sleeps around 6.5 hours a day and feel my best. Now I'm older and if I eat in the afternoon I sleep. I hate taking a nap cause I want to be alive and kicking everyday ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I believe that his legal guardian works for the sheriffs department...


Oh, no wonder...  

May you have peace in the moments you need it most, and mental fortitude in all the rest. I'm afraid you're going to need it.


----------



## Billna the 2

Well guys I'm about to stop buy Lowe's haha
What plants should I get more of?
I'm being picky today, probably get something for my torts


----------



## Cathie G

emilycrisp said:


> ??


Hello.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes ma’am I am
> Inconceivable isn’t it!


I guess you'll win the big gong looking medal...? I'm so happy for you.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I guess you'll win the big gong looking medal...? I'm so happy for you.?


I’m pretty sure there are a couple that have me beat I’m ok with that... for now ?


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> Well guys I'm about to stop buy Lowe's haha
> What plants should I get more of?
> I'm being picky today, probably get something for my torts


Can’t go wrong with some succulents


----------



## Billna the 2

EllieMay said:


> Can’t go wrong with some succulents


Yeah true that,
I'll probably get some hibiscus


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah true that,
> I'll probably get some hibiscus


You're hitting that part of the year that they should start marking down shrubs and similar plants soon. Check out the herbs, too... If there are any still left. I don't know if your torts would be interested in things like mint, oregano, or thyme, or not. The herbs (for human consumption) wouldn't have any systemic pesticides in them.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed..
> View attachment 307689
> this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?


She looks happy despite all she's been through. It's too bad that boy's family won't let him face the consequences of his actions and get the real help he obviously needs. They'll pay for it now or later.?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Nothing yet ? There is not one single public write up about it either ? I have called the detective numerous times to discuss and to get her phone back and my calls are not being returned.. I know that when the detective finishes the casework, he is supposed to turn it all over to the District Attorney’s for them to file charges... Somethis is very suspicious though. The detective has told me things that don’t add up and this is being kept way too quiet.. The boy that “accidentally” shot her was driving under the influence of alcohol at the time this happened.. he has been ticketed for NOTHING at this point... I have been very occupied getting Jess situated and have not been able to pursue very much but you can bet your last dollar that I certainly am very soon! Jess has an OT appointment Monday, vascular surgeon appointment Wednesday and hopefully suture and staple removal and finally an orthopedic surgeon appointment Thursday next week.. we still don’t have the pain management set up yet.. it doesn’t leave a lot of time in between ?
> 
> And no problems with one’s children is ever minor... Still praying for your daughters speedy recovery as well.


I think it's time for you to contact the human interest dept. of your local paper and see if they can chase down the story for you.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A little over three hours left for surviving Agents....................



who is left may I ask oh dark lord...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> who is left may I ask oh dark lord...


Me, some others who haven’t been playing, I think EllieMay still is in too. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> 66° this morning. ? My body is aching all over. Hope all is going well.
> @JoesMum and @EllieMay hope everything is going good. Also anyone else that has negative effects on your family's.
> Will try to catch up here in the CDR. I am at the entrance of the burrow that Opo made for me. Looking out and trying to decide if I will turn around and isolate or come back into the world.
> Have someone coming over tomorrow to try and sell me solar panels for my house.
> He or she will have a tough time with the mood I am in at the moment.
> I am going to treat the situation like when I was a UAW union rep. and they are management. Should be fun!?


Yea you do live in the sunshine state but 66 is very chilly even here for me. And that's what our temps are running now too. I'm running the furnace. At night it's even worse. My bones do weird stuff when it's cold. So get warmed up like a tort so you can come out of your burrow. I actually think a solar system in Florida is a good place for it. You have those beautiful clear blue skies almost every day  with the? shine that it takes. Sorry to talk your eyes ? off.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> You can do this Ray!! Just imagine Life as that annoying dude that you used to know and then kick him in the nuts . (Life... not the salesman)



hey... just for a laugh... maybe he should kick them both in the nutz? 
it would (if nothing else) .. make him feel better and take his anger out of his body.
???


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy end of September. It was supposed to pretty much rain all day today, instead the minor rain storm moved through quickly leaving behind clean cool air. Blue sky - no humidity. Off kayaking tomorrow, should be equally as nice.
> 
> Sounds & looks like most CDRs and family are sort of through the dark tunnel with light at the end! ??
> 
> During our rainy spell the other day, wifey and I crafted another wee tea light from that old Cherry limb I picked up months ago. Cherry with a dark epoxy inlay, slight coat of finish to highlight the grain. A glossy finish to bring out the inlay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307696


I love seeing your projects with wood.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me, some others who haven’t been playing, I think EllieMay still is in too. ?



mom... golden Greek... now you HAVE to give some clues.. three hours left!
Tick tock
Tick tock
Tick tock....?


----------



## jaizei

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mom... golden Greek... now you HAVE to give some clues.. three hours left!
> Tick tock
> Tick tock
> Tick tock....?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mom... golden Greek... now you HAVE to give some clues.. three hours left!
> Tick tock
> Tick tock
> Tick tock....?


Hehehe...if they don't give up some clues do they get the gong thingy? anyway!?


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Be careful not to get diabetes in the mean time.
> As for your mission..?
> Someone already said it was to not say the word cheese...
> So what could it be???.....?
> Dam....


Already ticked that you one as well


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> View attachment 307752


@Tidgy's Dad - I call jaizei's mission is bacon - pictures or talking about.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

jaizei said:


> View attachment 307752



VEERRRRYYYY GOOOOOD!!! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Billna the 2 said:


> Well guys I'm about to stop buy Lowe's haha
> What plants should I get more of?
> I'm being picky today, probably get something for my torts


Cheese plants are pretty good. 
And cheese trees.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mom... golden Greek... now you HAVE to give some clues.. three hours left!
> Tick tock
> Tick tock
> Tick tock....?


Not a chance. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> who is left may I ask oh dark lord...


No one is left.
All Agents' Missions are Terminated as of now.
Several Agents did not get caught for various reasons and I will begin the debriefings shortly.
Thank you everyone who played and those who decided not to do so, which is fine, as it was always going to be, 'If you choose to accept it." But I wanted to give everyone the opportunity.
I had a lot of fun, hope that at least some of you did too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - I call jaizei's mission is bacon - pictures or talking about.


-10.
If it's not bacon it's.......?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're hitting that part of the year that they should start marking down shrubs and similar plants soon. Check out the herbs, too... If there are any still left. I don't know if your torts would be interested in things like mint, oregano, or thyme, or not. The herbs (for human consumption) wouldn't have any systemic pesticides in them.


I've been trying to think of a plant that can hang over a little angel planter that sits on top of Sapphire's indoor hut. I would probably do seeds if I knew what plant to do. So far I don't have any ideas. I think it would be so fun for him to be able to nibble something just hanging there during the winter.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one is left.
> All Agents' Missions are Terminated as of now.
> Several Agents did not get caught for various reasons and I will begin the debriefings shortly.
> Thank you everyone who played and those who decided not to do so, which is fine, as it was always going to be, 'If you choose to accept it." But I wanted to give everyone the opportunity.
> I had a lot of fun, hope that at least some of you did too!


I had fun. I wouldn't have missed it for the world! •‿•)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Want to guess when the sun really popped onto our Sullys outdoor nightbox/house?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I had fun. I wouldn't have missed it for the world! •‿•)


No that upside down smile shouldn't be there. Stupid phone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Want to guess when the sun really popped onto our Sullys outdoor nightbox/house?


Daytime?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> No that upside down smile shouldn't be there. Stupid phone.


I was a little confused.
But that's normal.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cheese plants are pretty good.
> And cheese trees.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was a little confused.
> But that's normal.


I actually typed : and the phone inserted what it wanted. I guess it's hooked on imoges.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


>


Bit late, but I'll give you points anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I actually typed : and the phone inserted what it wanted. I guess it's hooked on imoges.


I did find something interesting though.(✷‿✷)(◠‿◕)(•‿•)(✯ᴗ✯)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I've been trying to think of a plant that can hang over a little angel planter that sits on top of Sapphire's indoor hut. I would probably do seeds if I knew what plant to do. So far I don't have any ideas. I think it would be so fun for him to be able to nibble something just hanging there during the winter.


Creeping Jenny, _Lysimachia nummularia_... I've thought about getting some for my turtles.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I did find something interesting though.(✷‿✷)(◠‿◕)(•‿•)(✯ᴗ✯)


That actually makes me feel a bit dizzy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Want to guess when the sun really popped onto our Sullys outdoor nightbox/house?
> 
> View attachment 307760


My guess is 6:30 am and Tidgy's Dad is right. Daytime.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Creeping Jenny, _Lysimachia nummularia_... I've thought about getting some for my turtles.


I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Ed @ZEROPILOT's Mission was to post pictures of his raccoon invaders, with bonus points for unbelievable stories or using photos nicked from the web. 
Mission incomplete either because he didn't choose to accept the Mission, which is fine, or because he never read the PM which would be a shame cos the Mission could have been fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That actually makes me feel a bit dizzy.
> View attachment 307762


You think those are dizziness waiting to happen. I have several different areas I can do on this crazy phone.( ˘ ³˘)♥


----------



## Cathie G

Now I'm trying desperately ? to get out of that area that I turned on. Hopefully ?phew.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

For those interested, I have restarted the story after a little break. 
I'll try to start doing a post a day again. 
The Tort Who Walked By Herself. 





The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.


I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...




www.tortoiseforum.org




And don't forget, please post comments here : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
So as not to interrupt the book. 
And for those who haven't seen it, there's also Tidgy's Dad's Esio Trot : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


>


On celery is so good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Everyone else did accept their Mission with varying degrees of success. 
Happy October, Roommates!


----------



## jaizei

Cathie G said:


> On celery is so good!



Really? 
I seen this and was thinking about it. I've always done cream cheese on celery.


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> Really?
> I seen this and was thinking about it. I've always done cream cheese on celery.
> 
> View attachment 307764


Yep it's so good but. Now you have me thinking about any good cheese ball with chili fig spread tooo on celery.? It's a favorite snack of mine. Celery with a creamy cheese of some kind.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone else did accept their Mission with varying degrees of success.
> Happy October, Roommates!
> View attachment 307763


I still have exactly 2 hours and 29 minutes left before October begins. Yeah! Time needs to go slower.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one is left.
> All Agents' Missions are Terminated as of now.
> Several Agents did not get caught for various reasons and I will begin the debriefings shortly.
> Thank you everyone who played and those who decided not to do so, which is fine, as it was always going to be, 'If you choose to accept it." But I wanted to give everyone the opportunity.
> I had a lot of fun, hope that at least some of you did too!


I had a lot of fun!! And the playing was all that mattered.. THANK YOU!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I had a lot of fun!! And the playing was all that mattered.. THANK YOU!


Did you get caught??


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone else did accept their Mission with varying degrees of success.
> Happy October, Roommates!
> View attachment 307763


We still have 3hours and 20 minutes until October here.. Time seems superfluous on this side of the globe!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I still have exactly 2 hours and 29 minutes left before October begins. Yeah! Time needs to go slower.


Right!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Did you get caught??


Not yet... but it’s not October here yet... care to take another guess?? I’ll post an extra good picture for your clue))


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I was gonna go on this rampage and use this as my starting point..but time has run out on me..... work has been ruining all my fun..
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Not yet... but it’s not October here yet... care to take another guess?? I’ll post an extra good picture for your clue))


I'll be watching.


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> View attachment 307771
> 
> I was gonna go on this rampage and use this as my starting point..but time has run out on me..... work has been ruining all my fun..
> -Meg


You for got butterflied shrimp unless I missed it.


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> View attachment 307771
> 
> I was gonna go on this rampage and use this as my starting point..but time has run out on me..... work has been ruining all my fun..
> -Meg


Forrest and Bubba.... Amen!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> You for got butterflied shrimp unless I missed it.


Ok pistachio's pamperer's mission is to love shrimp oh good dark lord...?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Cathie G said:


> Ok pistachio's pamperer's mission is to love shrimp oh good dark lord...?


nope.. but this was gonna be great inspiration for my task


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I still think you sounded like the princess bride movie. Lol
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I still think you sounded like the princess bride movie. Lol
> -Meg


I loved that movie!!! Still have a vhs of it somewhere


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Cathie G said:


> Ok pistachio's pamperer's mission is to love shrimp oh good dark lord...?


That explains my obsession with Chubbs/Jason though. LMAO. 
(Fears no repercussion for having said that since he doesn’t scroll back)


----------



## EllieMay

All right, I’ve got to get some sleep , alarms start in just over a couple hours.. sweet dreams all.,( day or night)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 307777


Well I know I'd have to use one to post all those words you were doin but..ok I'll do it.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> I loved that movie!!! Still have a vhs of it somewhere


It was on Netflix or Prime for awhile... hmm bedtime viewing..


----------



## Cathie G

Ok EllieMay's mission is to start using a dictionary for spelling ??


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok EllieMay's mission is to start using a dictionary for spelling ??


Oh I forgot to say that is EllieMay's mission oh good dark lord. Well...is it???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> All right, I’ve got to get some sleep , alarms start in just over a couple hours.. sweet dreams all.,( day or night)


Sweet dreams to you also.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I had a lot of fun!! And the playing was all that mattered.. THANK YOU!


Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Ok pistachio's pamperer's mission is to love shrimp oh good dark lord...?


Trapped!
-1, because the game's sort of over.

+1 to Meg. @Pistachio's Pamperer 
Ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've always liked the word pantophobia. 
Not a fear of pants, but a fear of everything. 
Which does actually therefore include pants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> All right, I’ve got to get some sleep , alarms start in just over a couple hours.. sweet dreams all.,( day or night)


Nos da, Heather!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Oh I forgot to say that is EllieMay's mission oh good dark lord. Well...is it???


No.
-1


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Noel @AZtortMom did accept her Mission, which was to pop in and type 'Looks Around' as often as possible. 
Then didn't.


Mission failed.


----------



## Hamiltondood

JoesMum said:


> Daughter is improving day by day. Things are still a bit wobbly, but the world is moving around less when she moves her head. She has made it downstairs the last two days which is massive progress. I am not convinced she will be back at work next week, but maybe the week after.
> 
> Compared with Jess’s troubles, my daughter’s problems seem minor. What’s happened with the police investigation @EllieMay?


what police investigation? i've been lurking on this thread a bit, hope all is well


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's time for you to contact the human interest dept. of your local paper and see if they can chase down the story for you.


That’s a great idea!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I've been trying to think of a plant that can hang over a little angel planter that sits on top of Sapphire's indoor hut. I would probably do seeds if I knew what plant to do. So far I don't have any ideas. I think it would be so fun for him to be able to nibble something just hanging there during the winter.


Spidr plant


----------



## JoesMum

Hamiltondood said:


> what police investigation? i've been lurking on this thread a bit, hope all is well


EllieMay’s daughter got shot in the shoulder and required surgery to try to save her arm. Police investigating the circumstances surrounding the shooting.


----------



## Hamiltondood

JoesMum said:


> EllieMay’s daughter got shot in the shoulder and required surgery to try to save her arm. Police investigating the circumstances surrounding the shooting.


oh my.. hope they catch whoever did that to her


----------



## EllieMay

Hamiltondood said:


> oh my.. hope they catch whoever did that to her


Good morning! We know who did it and also know that the shooting itself was accidental.. The unknowns are all the details surrounding that led to even having a loaded firearm in the vehicle with him. There was lots of negligence , unsafe, and illegal things going on that still need to be addressed. Accidents do happen but this one should not have been possible in the first place.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just in case someone knows an eligible person.... Paid Internships!









National Lottery Heritage Fund BAME Graduate Traineeship


National Lottery Heritage Fund are offering recent Black, Asian and ethnic minority graduates the opportunity to experience working in a UK wide, dynamic and client-oriented investment environment.




www.windsor-fellowship.org


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Morning all! If any of you were wondering my mission was to reply to Adam’s posts regarding Tidgy. Also anyone using the term, “the little minx” and to use it as often as possible.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hamiltondood said:


> what police investigation? i've been lurking on this thread a bit, hope all is well


Come on in and have a cup of coffee.
Don't sit on a hedgehog.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Morning all! If any of you were wondering my mission was to reply to Adam’s posts regarding Tidgy. Also anyone using the term, “the little minx” and to use it as often as possible.


Agent Golden! 
You have not been debriefed! 
-5.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 307780


Geez! Now u have elephants in ur yard! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates. 
Today is National Blackdog Day in the USA.
@Blackdog1714 
You get points.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday and october all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez! Now u have elephants in ur yard! ?


I used to have an elephant when I lived in Thailand. 
He was wonderful.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Golden!
> You have not been debriefed!
> -5.


I had a sneaking suspicion this would happen ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent @Srmcclure accepted the Mission to post 'LOL!' as much as possible. 
But then didn't, sadly.


----------



## Srmcclure

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent @Srmcclure accepted the Mission to post 'LOL!' as much as possible.
> But then didn't, sadly.
> View attachment 307803


I'm so sorry! I completely forgot!! My gma and gpa got covid and were very sick and we weren't sure if they would be ok ?
Good news, they dont have it anymore, they tested negative, but are still very weak and recovering.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Srmcclure said:


> I'm so sorry! I completely forgot!! My gma and gpa got covid and were very sick and we weren't sure if they would be ok ?
> Good news, they dont have it anymore, they tested negative, but are still very weak and recovering.


There are a lot of things that are more important than the Cold Dark Room's silly games. 
Well, at least a couple. 
This is one of them. 
I am very glad that your grandmother and grandfather are getting better. 
I wish them and you well, it puts all this into perspective.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> That explains my obsession with Chubbs/Jason though. LMAO.
> (Fears no repercussion for having said that since he doesn’t scroll back)


But but but... Jay honey.. I love teasin ya. Serves ya right for making the "I don't scroll" comment. Gotch ya.
-Meg


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> All right, I’ve got to get some sleep , alarms start in just over a couple hours.. sweet dreams all.,( day or night)


Sleep well


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The final six Agents completed their tasks and survived the month. 
+5 to each.
Agent @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 
Agent Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer 
Agent Heather @EllieMay 
Agent Jason @Chubbs the tegu 
Agent Kat @Mystic_Queen 
Agent Cameron @jaizei


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The final six Agents completed their tasks and survived the month.
> +5 to each.
> Agent @Golden Greek Tortoise 567
> Agent Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer
> Agent Heather @EllieMay
> Agent Jason @Chubbs the tegu
> Agent Kat @Mystic_Queen
> Agent Cameron @jaizei


Ha! ? That makes up for me revealing my mission. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Srmcclure said:


> I'm so sorry! I completely forgot!! My gma and gpa got covid and were very sick and we weren't sure if they would be ok ?
> Good news, they dont have it anymore, they tested negative, but are still very weak and recovering.


So glad to hear they are recovering. This has been a nasty business.
Electronic hugs from me x


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thirsty thursday has officially begun.. cheers to all the cool ppl haha


----------



## EllieMay

Srmcclure said:


> I'm so sorry! I completely forgot!! My gma and gpa got covid and were very sick and we weren't sure if they would be ok ?
> Good news, they dont have it anymore, they tested negative, but are still very weak and recovering.


I’m so glad they are recovering! scary!!! Sending strength vibes for all of you..


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thirsty thursday has officially begun.. cheers to all the cool ppl haha


Cheers!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> But but but... Jay honey.. I love teasin ya. Serves ya right for making the "I don't scroll" comment. Gotch ya.
> -Meg
> View attachment 307813


I didnt scroll i came in on that page And regret it haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Cheers!!!


Snorting in 3-2-1...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice day out here in Maryland. Sunny, no humidity, slight breeze. No gardening or woodworking today

On Bodkin Creek looking out on the Chesapeake Bay



Co-Kayakers in Autumnal Colors




Just a Great Morning on the Water


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty nice day out here in Maryland. Sunny, no humidity, slight breeze. No gardening or woodworking today
> 
> On Bodkin Creek looking out on the Chesapeake Bay
> View attachment 307826
> 
> 
> Co-Kayakers in Autumnal Colors
> View attachment 307827
> View attachment 307828
> 
> 
> Just a Great Morning on the Water
> View attachment 307834
> View attachment 307835
> View attachment 307836


Awesome man! Im envying u rn


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! We know who did it and also know that the shooting itself was accidental.. The unknowns are all the details surrounding that led to even having a loaded firearm in the vehicle with him. There was lots of negligence , unsafe, and illegal things going on that still need to be addressed. Accidents do happen but this one should not have been possible in the first place.


?


----------



## Srmcclure

EllieMay said:


> I’m so glad they are recovering! scary!!! Sending strength vibes for all of you..


Thank you all so much! I really appreciate it all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Ha! ? That makes up for me revealing my mission. ?


Not really.
Because now we get into bonus points as to what those Missions were.
Anybody, what was Golden Greek's Mission ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty nice day out here in Maryland. Sunny, no humidity, slight breeze. No gardening or woodworking today
> 
> On Bodkin Creek looking out on the Chesapeake Bay
> View attachment 307826
> 
> 
> Co-Kayakers in Autumnal Colors
> View attachment 307827
> View attachment 307828
> 
> 
> Just a Great Morning on the Water
> View attachment 307834
> View attachment 307835
> View attachment 307836


I love those pics!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty nice day out here in Maryland. Sunny, no humidity, slight breeze. No gardening or woodworking today
> 
> On Bodkin Creek looking out on the Chesapeake Bay
> View attachment 307826
> 
> 
> Co-Kayakers in Autumnal Colors
> View attachment 307827
> View attachment 307828
> 
> 
> Just a Great Morning on the Water
> View attachment 307834
> View attachment 307835
> View attachment 307836


Not a bad place to be at this time in the world's history.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Morning all! If any of you were wondering my mission was to reply to Adam’s posts regarding Tidgy. Also anyone using the term, “the little minx” and to use it as often as possible.


I was. I'll rem


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I was. I'll rem


Dang phone! As I was saying when I was so rudely interrupted: I'll remember that.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really.
> Because now we get into bonus points as to what those Missions were.
> Anybody, what was Golden Greek's Mission ?


Sighhh.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sighhh.


Mission was to annoy everyone possible! Haha


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really.
> Because now we get into bonus points as to what those Missions were.
> Anybody, what was Golden Greek's Mission ?


To spread the use of the phrase “the little Minx”


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> To spread the use of the phrase “the little Minx”


Yeah, the little minx...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> To spread the use of the phrase “the little Minx”


+2


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> If it's not bacon it's.......?



I call ... a clock? Time?? 
oh forget it. It’s ended anyway.
What was everyone’s missions??????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I call ... a clock? Time??
> oh forget it. It’s ended anyway.
> What was everyone’s missions??????


All will be revealed. 
or not. 
-1 for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Golden Greek Tortoise's Mission was to use the phrase 'Little Minx' as often as possible. 
Difficult task and nearly caught early on, but survived. 
This Agent is still Active.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> -10.
> If it's not bacon it's.......?


Cheese


----------



## KarenSoCal

Oh dear! I've been kidnapped by the other side of the forum for days, and can't seem to find where I was in here! Can anybody tell me what has happened?

Has everyone seen the news? Not starting anything political, but both President Trump and Melania have tested positive for covid, and are going into quarantine.

What a confusing, messed up world we're living in now.

I'm so glad I can stop by here and hide out for a bit!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chefdenoel10 said:


> It’s funny how all the memories of the crazy times they have cost us made us love them all the more. ?



Speak for yourself! I wanted to kill my DT for a week after he scared the beejeebers out of me! And he laughed!


----------



## KarenSoCal

glitch206 said:


> I still can’t find if feeding sulcata fig leaves is ok or not so much. I see the tortoise table says no, Tom says no. So I go with the no.



Especially if they are all you are wearing! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> When wifey had this in Tbilisi, she couldnt walk, Room spinning. Couldnt eat, etc. When I got her to the embassy doctor ppl thought she was drunk! Had to be wheel-chaired into the doc’s office. It went away after 10 days.
> Tell her good luck.



In my life I've only ever had severe vertigo once. My husband and I were in our truck at the time. I woke up in the morning with the world spinning (very fast, I might add), and I couldn't stand without desperately hanging on to something. My head was pounding, and I really thought I might die. It was awful!

I felt like it was punishment for my sins...nauseated, heaving.. gonna die in a parking lot!

Poor Pete! He was a mess! He felt fine. What to do with me? So he put me in the truck and took me to an urgent care that was near by. They didn't know what was wrong, even though I told them I was dying, but they gave me a bottle of pills for vertigo, which helped tremendously.

When everything finally stopped spinning, I realized that it wasn't punishment. It was my just reward for doing something so incredibly stupid!! I kicked myself in the butt for being so careless...

Anybody want to guess what I had done?? ????


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> I had fun. I wouldn't have missed it for the world! •‿•)



Me too! I thought it was not only fun, but an intelligent game to play. 

@Tidgy's Dad , you did a great job coming up with the missions! Thanks!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Everyone else did accept their Mission with varying degrees of success.
> Happy October, Roommates!
> View attachment 307763



You gonna tell us our points? How many we each amassed?


----------



## Maro2Bear

The bonus of Autumnal kayaking. I picked a handful of fresh persimmons. Not quite ripe yet, but they will ripen here on the counter.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Cheese


And more specifically? 
This is Cameron after all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh dear! I've been kidnapped by the other side of the forum for days, and can't seem to find where I was in here! Can anybody tell me what has happened?
> 
> Has everyone seen the news? Not starting anything political, but both President Trump and Melania have tested positive for covid, and are going into quarantine.
> 
> What a confusing, messed up world we're living in now.
> 
> I'm so glad I can stop by here and hide out for a bit!


I think I'm staying in here. 
You can't catch Covid or politics in the Cold Dark Room.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> In my life I've only ever had severe vertigo once. My husband and I were in our truck at the time. I woke up in the morning with the world spinning (very fast, I might add), and I couldn't stand without desperately hanging on to something. My head was pounding, and I really thought I might die. It was awful!
> 
> I felt like it was punishment for my sins...nauseated, heaving.. gonna die in a parking lot!
> 
> Poor Pete! He was a mess! He felt fine. What to do with me? So he put me in the truck and took me to an urgent care that was near by. They didn't know what was wrong, even though I told them I was dying, but they gave me a bottle of pills for vertigo, which helped tremendously.
> 
> When everything finally stopped spinning, I realized that it wasn't punishment. It was my just reward for doing something so incredibly stupid!! I kicked myself in the butt for being so careless...
> 
> Anybody want to guess what I had done?? ????


Two litres of lighter fluid?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Me too! I thought it was not only fun, but an intelligent game to play.
> 
> @Tidgy's Dad , you did a great job coming up with the missions! Thanks!


Thank you very much, it was fun, but only because all of my friends here made it work


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> You gonna tell us our points? How many we each amassed?


Maybe. 
-1 for asking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> You gonna tell us our points? How many we each amassed?


You scored 30 points. 
That was your first minus, so you have 29 points.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Rooommates!  
Today is World Smile Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Jason @Chubbs the tegu's Mission was to say he'd missed someone or something having been away for a while. 
Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Kat @Mystic_Queen started well, but then sort of faded out. 
Someone nearly caught her by calling Egypt, but that wasn't the answer; though it was close. 
If it's not Egypt, it must be..................?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Kat @Mystic_Queen started well, but then sort of faded out.
> Someone nearly caught her by calling Egypt, but that wasn't the answer; though it was close.
> If it's not Egypt, it must be..................?


Pyramids and/or pyramiding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pyramids and/or pyramiding.


+2 
@Mystic_Queen's task was indeed to mention pyramids of any sort, or pyramiding etc. 
She scored very well, but then, one guesses, life took over.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer also started off all guns blazing but then faded somewhat. 
Lots of points scored, but what was the Mission?
The clue's in the name...........................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Agent Heather @EllieMay
You were all pretty close with the words guesses, but it was just one word and brilliantly disguised.
Heather even kindly posted a list of words which included the word she had to use.................


So, what was it?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Heather @EllieMay
> You were all pretty close with the words guesses, but it was just one word and brilliantly disguised.
> Heather even kindly posted a list of words which included the word she had to use.................
> View attachment 307882
> 
> So, what was it?


My guess would be superfluous.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> My guess would be superfluous.


+2 
Difficult Mission, wonderfully played.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +2
> Difficult Mission, wonderfully played.


Very wonderfully played. I thought for the longest time that @EllieMay's mission was related to _The Princess Bride_. It's one of my favorite movies, so I quite enjoyed the inconceivable nature of her superfluous mission.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

So, two left.
@Pistachio's Pamperer Heather's Mission related to her forum name...........And connects to Jason in a way. 
Cameron @jaizei, what sort of cheese? It's a historical Cold Dark Room thing.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer also started off all guns blazing but then faded somewhat.
> Lots of points scored, but what was the Mission?
> The clue's in the name...........................


I had wondered if the mission involved nuts.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Cameron @jaizei, what sort of cheese? It's a historical Cold Dark Room thing.


Does that mean there's Cheese Whiz in the TARDIS? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Tidgy's Dad I did quite enjoy the game... Although that first week, the sheer number of posts in the CDR was overwhelming. I don't know how you kept track of it all! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I had wondered if the mission involved nuts.


+2 
Any mention of nuts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Does that mean there's Cheese Whiz in the TARDIS? ?


+2 
Cameron had to post things that I would consider to be not cheese.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All Missions now revealed.
So, who won?
Was it better to go all out at the start, score highly and then get quickly caught?
Was it good to do a bit here and there?
Or keep pretty quiet and sit out the month scoring now and again?
How much use was trying to guess Agent's tasks?
Who will get a medal and who will get The Wooden Spork?
And what is the Meaning of Life?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> In my life I've only ever had severe vertigo once. My husband and I were in our truck at the time. I woke up in the morning with the world spinning (very fast, I might add), and I couldn't stand without desperately hanging on to something. My head was pounding, and I really thought I might die. It was awful!
> 
> I felt like it was punishment for my sins...nauseated, heaving.. gonna die in a parking lot!
> 
> Poor Pete! He was a mess! He felt fine. What to do with me? So he put me in the truck and took me to an urgent care that was near by. They didn't know what was wrong, even though I told them I was dying, but they gave me a bottle of pills for vertigo, which helped tremendously.
> 
> When everything finally stopped spinning, I realized that it wasn't punishment. It was my just reward for doing something so incredibly stupid!! I kicked myself in the butt for being so careless...
> 
> Anybody want to guess what I had done?? ????



drink?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Kat @Mystic_Queen started well, but then sort of faded out.
> Someone nearly caught her by calling Egypt, but that wasn't the answer; though it was close.
> If it's not Egypt, it must be..................?



France? ??? ??????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer also started off all guns blazing but then faded somewhat.
> Lots of points scored, but what was the Mission?
> The clue's in the name...........................



To end with Meg???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +2
> Any mention of nuts.



Hey!!! I’m nuts ? ?.
Does that count?
Wait... no questions...
Ok..so.... that counts! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

My mission, butterflies & sunflowers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> France? ??? ??????


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> To end with Meg???


Hmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey!!! I’m nuts ? ?.
> Does that count?
> Wait... no questions...
> Ok..so.... that counts! ?


Hmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> My mission, butterflies & sunflowers.


This is how to score points.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer also started off all guns blazing but then faded somewhat.
> Lots of points scored, but what was the Mission?
> The clue's in the name...........................


NUTS


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh dear! I've been kidnapped by the other side of the forum for days, and can't seem to find where I was in here! Can anybody tell me what has happened?
> 
> Has everyone seen the news? Not starting anything political, but both President Trump and Melania have tested positive for covid, and are going into quarantine.
> 
> What a confusing, messed up world we're living in now.
> 
> I'm so glad I can stop by here and hide out for a bit!


I'm listening to music and cooking vege soup. It's fall and cool. We need a good homemade soup with pizza ? wanted to be here sooner though.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mission was to annoy everyone possible! Haha


Well then... you got an easy fun mission. I had to go online.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> My mission, butterflies & sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 307889


Wow!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Spidr plant


I've grown one once. If I thought Sapphire would eat it I'd maybe try it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Wow!


I still say Birds and Blooms would love your photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

There are two Bronze Medals and two Silver Medals this month, as well as just One Gold and a Wooden Spork.
Because.
The two Bronze Medal winners are :
Sorry, this old thing was just lying around.


Karen @KarenSoCal
Well played, i think not getting minuses was key to your success.
Your alliteration was fun and most enjoyable whilst it lasted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And Maggie :


@maggie3fan
Excellent start, very high scoring and great fun.
One would almost think you actually missed Jason.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are two Bronze Medals and two Silver Medals this month, as well as just One Gold and a Wooden Spork.
> Because.
> The two Bronze Medal winners are :
> Sorry, this old thing was just lying around.
> View attachment 307907
> 
> Karen @KarenSoCal
> Well played, i think not getting minuses was key to your success.
> Your alliteration was fun and most enjoyable whilst it lasted.


Ooh from what discipline?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ooh from what discipline?


Egg and Spork Race, if i recall correctly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Maggie :
> View attachment 307908
> 
> @maggie3fan
> Excellent start, very high scoring and great fun.
> One would almost think you actually missed Jason.


That's my sister!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are two Bronze Medals and two Silver Medals this month, as well as just One Gold and a Wooden Spork.
> Because.
> The two Bronze Medal winners are :
> Sorry, this old thing was just lying around.
> View attachment 307907
> 
> Karen @KarenSoCal
> Well played, i think not getting minuses was key to your success.
> Your alliteration was fun and most enjoyable whilst it lasted.



Cool! I won something! ? ? ? ?

Now I want to know about this medal...it's a Bronze medal from the 1980 Olympics in Moscow. Is there a story here? Or a photo from the internet?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Heather @EllieMay
> You were all pretty close with the words guesses, but it was just one word and brilliantly disguised.
> Heather even kindly posted a list of words which included the word she had to use.................
> View attachment 307882
> 
> So, what was it?


superfluous?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There are two Bronze Medals and two Silver Medals this month, as well as just One Gold and a Wooden Spork.
> Because.
> The two Bronze Medal winners are :
> Sorry, this old thing was just lying around.
> View attachment 307907
> 
> Karen @KarenSoCal
> Well played, i think not getting minuses was key to your success.
> Your alliteration was fun and most enjoyable whilst it lasted.


Ooooh... congratulations Karen!!!

@Tidgy’s Dad what’s the story behind this medal?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Maggie :
> View attachment 307908
> 
> @maggie3fan
> Excellent start, very high scoring and great fun.
> One would almost think you actually missed Jason.



Oh well done!!! I believed you ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

KarenSoCal said:


> In my life I've only ever had severe vertigo once. My husband and I were in our truck at the time. I woke up in the morning with the world spinning (very fast, I might add), and I couldn't stand without desperately hanging on to something. My head was pounding, and I really thought I might die. It was awful!
> 
> I felt like it was punishment for my sins...nauseated, heaving.. gonna die in a parking lot!
> 
> Poor Pete! He was a mess! He felt fine. What to do with me? So he put me in the truck and took me to an urgent care that was near by. They didn't know what was wrong, even though I told them I was dying, but they gave me a bottle of pills for vertigo, which helped tremendously.
> 
> When everything finally stopped spinning, I realized that it wasn't punishment. It was my just reward for doing something so incredibly stupid!! I kicked myself in the butt for being so careless...
> 
> Anybody want to guess what I had done?? ????





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two litres of lighter fluid?





Chefdenoel10 said:


> drink?



You guys must think I'm some kind of lush! ? Actually, I don't drink.

Anyway...we had our two dogs with us in our truck, a little yorkie-poo, and a cocker spaniel. The evening before I had sprayed them with flea spray. I sprayed them outside the truck, but lifted them up and in right after.

You know how dogs rub themselves after a bath? Well, they both jumped onto the bed and rubbed all over, including my pillow. That night I slept on that pillow, and inhaled the spray residue. I had poisoned myself with a powerful neurotoxin!
Incredibly stupid ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> You guys must think I'm some kind of lush! ? Actually, I don't drink.
> 
> Anyway...we had our two dogs with us in our truck, a little yorkie-poo, and a cocker spaniel. The evening before I had sprayed them with flea spray. I sprayed them outside the truck, but lifted them up and in right after.
> 
> You know how dogs rub themselves after a bath? Well, they both jumped onto the bed and rubbed all over, including my pillow. That night I slept on that pillow, and inhaled the spray residue. I had poisoned myself with a powerful neurotoxin!
> Incredibly stupid ??



omg! Karen!!! (Said like the guy from the movie “Goodfellas” ).
Thank god you are ok! 
only spray the dogs when.... when ...? 
They are to stay outside in your back yard? 
I don’t have a dog so I don’t know..
To be honest.... I would have done the same thing.. 
who would have thought they would rub it all over the pillows?????
????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> Cool! I won something! ? ? ? ?
> 
> Now I want to know about this medal...it's a Bronze medal from the 1980 Olympics in Moscow. Is there a story here? Or a photo from the internet?



Hooooorrraaaaayyyyyy!!!
And congrats!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Maggie :
> View attachment 307908
> 
> @maggie3fan
> Excellent start, very high scoring and great fun.
> One would almost think you actually missed Jason.



Maggie!!!
YOU WON!!!
YOU WON!!!!!
YOU WON!!!!!!
Ya hooooooo!!!!!
????????


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!!!?? Where are you going?


I was kidnapped!! True story! ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Hello my lovely friend.


Hi Cathie. Sorry I have not been on here. I was kidnapped by life. ?

Anyway here is a puppy pic. 

Okay you twisted my arm. Here are a few since I missed a good couple of days.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I fell and fractured my left wrist and right knee cap. Yesterday was surgery to plate the wrist. I'm home now.


Did it all go well. How ate the wrist and knee doing now.?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but I got one of those husbands where he was so nice IN THE BEGINNING AMD turned..? Now everything is ALWAYS about him...
> If you have surgery he goes on all day about how bad his back hurts....
> It made me want to break a 2x4 across his back! Then I would listen...
> If your stomach has staples in it he has a bad headache....
> Again..... a 2x4 across the head might set him straight????
> Opinions??
> ??


Time for a change??????


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Here’s the latest pictures of my little Chihuahua mix taking a nap. She likes to wrap her face and nose with her feet when she’s sleeping and she likes to put her head on pillows.


Aawww. She is just too cute


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> He was being dragged by his head and neck across my yard to be eaten. he was limp and bumping along the rocks in my yard as the coyote drag them along. My lab who recently passed away who’s picture is my profile pic was trying to stop the coyote and it got my attention. I thought Harry was dead. He went into shock and he had liver issues for a while. Where the fang marks penetrated he grows long hair and the rest of it is nearly bald and still has the same shave markings that he had a year ago. Nobody knows why the hair won’t grow because the skin is intact.


Maybe the shock has caused the problems with his hair growth. Poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> I am not joking. I had to kick at the coyote in the nuts. He would not drop the dog and I was worried he was going to attack my lab who is 15 years old at the time and had only a few teeth left. I’m lucky he didn’t attack me but I wasn’t thinking about it at the time. It used to be back in the day those coyotes would run away when you yell and flap your arms at a minutes not happening anymore. They’re very bold. I had slippers on so I was pretty ineffective and if I really had to attack him I think I would’ve had a huge problem but he dropped the dog and ran for the citrus and I never looked back just hustled the dogs in. I found out Harry was alive when I scooped up his so-called body and he started viciously biting me which was the biggest injury I got from the whole fiasco. I am sure the coyote thought I was nuts.


Good for you. Take no prisoners.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life got a bit chaotic. Sorry for my absence. There’s probably far too much for me to catch up on. My Immediate concern is to find out how @EllieMay ’s daughter is. And also to catch up on @Yvonne G ’s progress.
> 
> When I left you, my mother in law had been admitted to hospital having had a pulmonary embolism. She was discharged last week at first in complete denial that she needed to do anything other than take pills.
> 
> By the weekend her tune had changed. She admitted that hospital without visitors and with staff in full PPE was an awful place and she never wants to go in again. She also admitted that she had been told that she must exercise daily ... and it seems Father in Law has finally succeeded in forcing her out of a chair and out of the house to take walks.
> 
> As soon as MiL was discharged, Daughter, who moved home the weekend before last because she is to be based in a different office, got sick. She started complaining of dizzy spells and then it quickest got a whole lot worse. The room was spinning constantly, she couldn’t move without vomiting. She couldn’t close her eyes without it getting worse. Even trying to chew food made it worse. The drugs she was given were useless because she vomited them straight back up.
> 
> She had a telephone appointment with the doctor and then blood tests and a face to face appointment with the doctor and was diagnosed with labyrinthitis. We have had a rough week. By Friday the room merely swayed constantly rather than span and yesterday the room stayed still as long as she was too. Today she is improved again, but still has a way to go. She won’t be returning to work this week.
> 
> With JoesDad working from home, I was at least able to still do my rescue shifts and my online yoga class.
> 
> The exciting news is that I am to be filmed for a television programme on Tuesday. A daytime property programme called Escape to the Country will be filming at the rescue; the show tries to find a property for a couple looking to move to a rural home and they always have a segment on something that might interest the couple in the area they want to move to. I’ve been asked me to show the couple what it’s like to be a volunteer at the rescue; we’ll be cleaning out hedgehogs apparently
> 
> Now I must call my Mum, but I’ll be back later


Oh get kidnapped and the world falls apart. ??
I am glad your Mom in law is seeing the light, but not so much about your daughter. I hope she is feeling better now. And congratulations on the filming. How did it go?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I got so aggravated with negative TV today that I went searching on the guide for anything uplifting and funny. Speaking of ?s. I did find Duck Dynasty and somehow felt at home.


Damn Ducks.!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Shes gonna be taking care of u by the time u get outa there ? sending hugs Mags! Hope ur finger feels better soon?


And the toes. Don't forget about the toes.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> aaahhhh.... yes thank you. The smells are of roses from the heavens!
> I had to do it myself today. I did however where my back brace.. so ... somehow by the grace of god .. I did it! ?
> By the way... did I mention I have a bigger than normal sulcata?
> yea, it IS a girl but the vet says she is 100+
> Lbs. but I know girls only get to be 80+ lbs.
> the doctor is clearly wrong but here’s a picture so you can guess for me?


Wow. She is a big girl.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I have been dealing with my struggles. Pain wears me down mentally and physically. I had Opo dig me a burrow. Thought I would try that instead of the hole in the wall.?


Shame I feel your pain Opo. Not nice at all.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Rooommates!
> Today is World Smile Day.





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Jason @Chubbs the tegu's Mission was to say he'd missed someone or something having been away for a while.
> Mission Accomplished.


?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 307463


Wow. Okay I am going to have to say 47! As I did not realise it until you pointed it out. ??


----------



## Amron

Pastel Tortie said:


> My guess would be superfluous.


?


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning Y'all just another backward day with a juicy 0400 AM start!


I would never survive for long.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Long day at the rescue as it was all hands on deck making things as presentable as possible for tomorrow. I have an early start tomorrow morning... 6am. The tv crew arrives at 8.30 and we need to clean out and feed as much as possible where they will be filming as we cannot have our patients going hungry!
> 
> I’ve ben asked to wear my rescue t shirt which is fine except it’s white... what can possibky go wrong? ??


I am sure that it was a breeze for you.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I will try to answer your questions in order.. AS I AM LYING IN BED RIGHT NOW!! Can you believe it!!??
> It is only because my husband went grocery shopping.. he IS good at that..(maybe the cashier is pretty?)
> Good that means he’ll be out longer..?
> Ok..here goes..
> Her name is Sally . It was salvador but later we found out she was a GIRL.?
> She is going on 23years old..
> She started having a weird butt problem (like having trouble laying an egg) and that’s where the tubbies started, just kept them going ever since.??
> I use a thing like they would use to pick up dolphins ?. It wraps around and then you pick that up and swing it over and let her softly slide into the tub..I know...I know...
> I MUST BE CRAZY..
> but like you ...I found her in a 10gallon tank in the basement of a pet store all in the dark. She was just a 4month old baby.
> She was only seated on mulch in the middle of the tank. I thought she was a rock!? No lamps no hiding place no nothing.
> I just couldn’t leave her there..
> The guy also lied and said she would only grow as big as your for arm..
> When I went back to question him... they were out of business..
> Her and I get along like peas and carrots.
> But again like you.. I might have started looking at fish if I had known what I know now.. but I would not give her up even for chocolate now!!
> I got myself into this and I can’t let her down.. so... I guess day by day is all I can handle till things change again.
> I am sorry the story is so long but I’m not a very good writer to shorten it or any of the other long stories I post on here. ???? sorry everybody!!!! ?


I love love your long stories. You may post as many as you like.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Whatever...does that mean!????


Thank goodness someone else thought that too.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> oh hell have 2 choices here and I'm kinda sure which one I chose...get a Motel 6 room, eat a lot of crap and watch the Las Vegas race on a tv, or watch right here on a computer screen and I did bring some kettle corn, but I'm sure it would upset Y if I hollered at the computer
> 
> Oh crap! Don't apologize for anything. If anybody doesn't like your post they can go elsewhere. OK, I totally understand you keeping her, but I am thinking your tort is over 100 lbs? Like me with Mary Knobbins and Big Sam, we need to figure out a better way for you and a big tortoise, to make keeping her a little easier.


Oh Have I told you just how much I like you Maggie? Both you and Yvonne. Are just da BEST. !!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I caught up. I am afraid rwal life just kept me busy yesterday. It is a nuisance sometimes.

The weather here is awful! So much rain! Storm Alex is well and truly soaking us for a second day


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Amazing lady. Love to hear all about her. I may need advice as I go along so you might be sorry. She is one lucky tort. I have now got to get very prepared for winter here so have to build her a new indoor enclosures and insulate it very well. Wish me luck


Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all
> 
> It’s been a looooong day .
> 
> Up at 6, breakfast and straight to the rescue. A sprint clean and feed of everything in the unit where filming was to take place with the vet and staff in and out, getting in the way, doing medication and examinations that needed to get out of the way early.
> 
> Mid way, the film crew arrive to assess the room and, while they filmed the centre manager talking to the couple, I managed to finish up and sweep the floor.
> 
> Yes I got pigeon poop on me; luckily it was on my sweatshirt which I shed for filming!
> 
> Then the moment arrived. Due to space constraints, they had to film the couple asking me questions with me on camera and thenrepeat the same questions but with the camera on the couple.
> 
> Everyone was excited about hedgehogs, especially the camerawoman.
> 
> Escape to the Country Series 21 High Weald Episode due to be broadcast in early 2021 in the UK.
> 
> That’s quite enough tv stardom for me. I went to get my hair cut this afternoon (that was booked the wrong way round ??) and am chilling out with successive mugs of tea.


Well done on a successful day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well my day isn’t done. A friend of a friend found this baby in broad daylight in the middle of the road and it was brought to me. It hasn’t uncurled enough for me to sex it yet.
> View attachment 307599
> 
> I scrounged some meaty catfood from a neighbour and also gave it some hedgehog biscuits and water. It’s hungry and is happily tucking into everything
> 
> Sound on to hear it crunching on the biscuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take it to the rescue in the morning


If I could I would!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About twenty hours left for Active Agents to score some more points.
> Or get called out................


I missed it. Dam. Well at least I did not loose any more points.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed..
> View attachment 307689
> this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?


Oh I am so happy to see her pic. She looks like she is coping nicely. Well done Heather. You are a fantastic Mom.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I hope I had make up on?? ?
> Chubbs hopes he had pants on.. ?
> EllieMay hopes she had her hair done or the doggies hair done..?
> Carol M hopes she wasn’t snoring..?
> Tidgys dad....well....Tidgys dad...hopes he didn’t propose while he was a bit knackard for his birthdayS???... ??????????
> Glad ya meet ya.
> Your tort is very handsome too!


I was most probably snoring. !!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??... ??.... are you sure??


Okay. I need to get back to life so I am marking this as my stopping point.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning my friends!! It’s Wednesday that means I’ve made it almost a full week adjusting to new schedules, getting Jess on some type of schedule, getting back into my Work role, catching up on household duties, etc... Jess is s adjusting with her situation and is often in a serendipitous mood... I’m blessed..
> View attachment 307689
> this was Monday after her first OT appointment.. I try to keep her busy so she doesn't have A lot of time to think ?


That is amazing!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some of those companies don't last nearly as long as the products they're selling are supposed to. Give 'em heck. And make them pull their own permits. ?


Well I didn't get solar panels. You are right they boasted about a double 25 year warranty. They have been in business for 5 years. Your comment kept playing in my mind. The second company that came out showed me the real numbers and to find out. We would have not produced enough energy to cover the whole electric bill per month. Over a 30 year period I would have saved 14000 dollars. But I am 63 plus I wouldn't have seen the full 26% tax credit because I don't pay much in taxes now. 
The first salesman was pushy so I had some fun with him. The second salesperson was honest and their warranty wasn't too good to be true. 
I gave them both a referral to a friend of mine. He asked me to do it. I told him about the first salesman. So he is going to give him the New Jersey treatment.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I didn't get solar panels. You are right they boasted about a double 25 year warranty. They have been in business for 5 years. Your comment kept playing in my mind. The second company that came out showed me the real numbers and to find out. We would have not produced enough energy to cover the whole electric bill per month. Over a 30 year period I would have saved 14000 dollars. But I am 63 plus I wouldn't have seen the full 26% tax credit because I don't pay much in taxes now.
> The first salesman was pushy so I had some fun with him. The second salesperson was honest and their warranty wasn't too good to be true.
> I gave them both a referral to a friend of mine. He asked me to do it. I told him about the first salesman. So he is going to give him the New Jersey treatment.



Hey, at least you took a look. Companies don’t quite get that “pushy” salesman are a real turn off! We had BathFitters & a roofing company out.......long drawn out presentation where we kept saying OK, we get it, whats the final price..... Both visits were a waste of time.

I’m guessing your solar install did not include any storage devices (battery banks).


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> You can do this Ray!! Just imagine Life as that annoying dude that you used to know and then kick him in the nuts . (Life... not the salesman)


Thanks Heather, glad to see Jess out of the hospital. Will she get full use of her arm? I sure hope so.
I had fun giving a solar panel salesman a hard time this week. It was fun, brought back memories of when I was a UAW union negotiator. 
I knew the attitude I was going to have with him. When within the first 5 minutes he said in a aggresive manner...... Am I here to sell a solar system to you or not?
That turned on my asshole switch and the fun began. ? I wasn't to aggressive at first because I wanted him to waste time with me. The last words out of his mouth while walking out the door was...... some people just can't afford buying our solar panels. I said with a few choice words, I could pay cash for your f###ing panels. Also added some personal swipes towards him. All in all it was energizing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yea you do live in the sunshine state but 66 is very chilly even here for me. And that's what our temps are running now too. I'm running the furnace. At night it's even worse. My bones do weird stuff when it's cold. So get warmed up like a tort so you can come out of your burrow. I actually think a solar system in Florida is a good place for it. You have those beautiful clear blue skies almost every day ❤ with the? shine that it takes. Sorry to talk your eyes ? off.?


I never get tired of your responses.?
Talk away!
I decided not to go with the solar panels. 
With my age I would never see the savings. It does bother me that I won't be contributing to help the global warming problem.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey, at least you took a look. Companies don’t quite get that “pushy” salesman are a real turn off! We had BathFitters & a roofing company out.......long drawn out presentation where we kept saying OK, we get it, whats the final price..... Both visits were a waste of time.
> 
> I’m guessing your solar install did not include any storage devices (battery banks).


The batteries are real expensive. They don't even want to talk about them. 
I think if they design a better battery that's cheaper. It will be more appealing to purchase.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Shame I feel your pain Opo. Not nice at all.


I am getting a better attitude. Hopefully I will be active in the CDR. I miss you all!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope everyone has a good weekend.


Good morning and happy saturday to you too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

CarolM said:


> And the toes. Don't forget about the toes.


No.. i hope the turtles feel better after biting her toes haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Cool! I won something! ? ? ? ?
> 
> Now I want to know about this medal...it's a Bronze medal from the 1980 Olympics in Moscow. Is there a story here? Or a photo from the internet?


Yes, 1980 Bronze Medal awarded to the One-Legged Pirate representing Mauritius in the Egg and Spork race.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Ooooh... congratulations Karen!!!
> 
> @Tidgy’s Dad what’s the story behind this medal?


1980's Bronze medal from the Moscow Olympics awarded to me representing Wales in the Crazy Golf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates!  
Today is Cephalopod Awareness Day! 
So hurray for all our octopus, squid and cuttlefish friends. 
Here is a nautilus :


And one of my fossil ones, 110 million years old:


Not forgetting extinct groups like the ammonites, belemnites and orthocones.



One of mine which is a bit smaller and 420 million years old :


----------



## Amron

I have to share this news with you, I am so so happy. We have got hot running water in our home after many many months. I can't stop turning the tap on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> I have to share this news with you, I am so so happy. We have got hot running water in our home after many many months. I can't stop turning the tap on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two Silver Medals for September! 
In no particular order, we have Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer. 
Loved all the recipes with nuts and marzipan. Very clever.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Amron said:


> I have to share this news with you, I am so so happy. We have got hot running water in our home after many many months. I can't stop turning the tap on


You mean you have tap water temperature in the UK that isn't COLD or FRIGID? 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two Silver Medals for September!
> In no particular order, we have Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer.
> Loved all the recipes with nuts and marzipan. Very clever.
> View attachment 307942


Congrats Meg! I mean it from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> That's my sister!!


I'm a good actress...thanks


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maggie!!!
> YOU WON!!!
> YOU WON!!!!!
> YOU WON!!!!!!
> Ya hooooooo!!!!!
> ????????


What??? In MY world Bronze is 3rd place. I obviously should have won the damn game


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> What??? In MY world Bronze is 3rd place. I obviously should have won the damn game


Well you could be like me. The ultimate loser. Get nothing.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> You mean you have tap water temperature in the UK that isn't COLD or FRIGID?
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! ? ?


The rain water is :censored: freezing, but our heating systems work well usually! We can’t cope when weather gets warm, but our central heating for cold weather and hot water is ideal


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> What??? In MY world Bronze is 3rd place. I obviously should have won the damn game


U got 2nd loser.. congrats


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two Silver Medals for September!
> In no particular order, we have Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer.
> Loved all the recipes with nuts and marzipan. Very clever.
> View attachment 307942


Ooh! Ooh! Is that Chilly and Willy’s Curling medal from the world championships in 2004?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi Cathie. Sorry I have not been on here. I was kidnapped by life. ?
> 
> Anyway here is a puppy pic.
> 
> Okay you twisted my arm. Here are a few since I missed a good couple of days.


 Especially the Chow. Or Chows. It's hard to tell when they're puppies kinda.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> I have to share this news with you, I am so so happy. We have got hot running water in our home after many many months. I can't stop turning the tap on



helloooo!
Congrats on the water! Take two baths today???
Hey.... you changed your picture up top???
???


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> ❤❤❤❤❤ Especially the Chow. Or Chows. It's hard to tell when they're puppies kinda.


Our baby says yeah I am happy one It is car ride time!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Ooh! Ooh! Is that Chilly and Willy’s Curling medal from the world championships in 2004?


Yup. 
Well spotted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And the other silver medal goes to ............. @Amron !!!!!!
More mentions of fattening dairy products than you can shake a choc ice at! 
Thanks for playing, I enjoyed it!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Our baby says yeah I am happy one It is car ride time!


Oh that face! And the puppies remind me of a little baby bear. They are probably more of my favorite breed because of their intelligence. I can deal with their hair but still not able to give them a good home because of their size and needs.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the other silver medal goes to ............. @Amron !!!!!!
> More mentions of fattening dairy products than you can shake a choc ice at!
> Thanks for playing, I enjoyed it!
> View attachment 307959



sssooooo..... who gets the famous “SPORK”???


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the other silver medal goes to ............. @Amron !!!!!!
> More mentions of fattening dairy products than you can shake a choc ice at!
> Thanks for playing, I enjoyed it!
> View attachment 307959


Now that’s a Papal medal. Surely not the Leprechaun’s? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, glad to see Jess out of the hospital. Will she get full use of her arm? I sure hope so.
> I had fun giving a solar panel salesman a hard time this week. It was fun, brought back memories of when I was a UAW union negotiator.
> I knew the attitude I was going to have with him. When within the first 5 minutes he said in a aggresive manner...... Am I here to sell a solar system to you or not?
> That turned on my asshole switch and the fun began. ? I wasn't to aggressive at first because I wanted him to waste time with me. The last words out of his mouth while walking out the door was...... some people just can't afford buying our solar panels. I said with a few choice words, I could pay cash for your f###ing panels. Also added some personal swipes towards him. All in all it was energizing.


Hahahaaa!!! I’m glad you got some purpose out of him! Every now and then, I will have a little fun with a telemarketer like that ?

We don’t really know what to look forward to with Jess at this point.. we have heard some promising possibilities but we also still face the possibility of amputation.. we are just staying positive and taking each day as it comes.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 1980's Bronze medal from the Moscow Olympics awarded to me representing Wales in the Crazy Golf.


Got any pictures???? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> I have to share this news with you, I am so so happy. We have got hot running water in our home after many many months. I can't stop turning the tap on



It’s hard for me to imagine you not having that...how awesome!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two Silver Medals for September!
> In no particular order, we have Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer.
> Loved all the recipes with nuts and marzipan. Very clever.
> View attachment 307942



Yayyyy... way to go Meg!!! 
This is just NUTS ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Congrats Meg! I mean it from the bottom of my heart



There’s a top & and bottom to that thing???? And all this tome I thought you were heartless ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the other silver medal goes to ............. @Amron !!!!!!
> More mentions of fattening dairy products than you can shake a choc ice at!
> Thanks for playing, I enjoyed it!
> View attachment 307959



Yayyyy!!!! Congrats


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> There’s a top & and bottom to that thing???? And all this tome I thought you were heartless ?


I think its there... i just dont use it lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i was being sarcastic when congratulating her ? Haha


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon folks! I’m well into a yummy margarita whilst watching Alabama Smoke Texas a&m in football.. My heart is breaking because I think I secretly believed that Texas had something special this year... they even started out strong and had my hopes up.. until almost half time... now I’m all sad.. if I had a beer, well I still wouldnt cry in it ... but I’d think about it ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And i was being sarcastic when congratulating her ? Haha



MEANIE!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon folks! I’m well into a yummy margarita whilst watching Alabama Smoke Texas a&m in football.. My heart is breaking because I think I secretly believed that Texas had something special this year... they even started out strong and had my hopes up.. until almost half time... now I’m all sad.. if I had a beer, well I still wouldnt cry in it ... but I’d think about it ?


Dont feel bad.. Alabama smokes everyone besides Clemson


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon folks! I’m well into a yummy margarita whilst watching Alabama Smoke Texas a&m in football.. My heart is breaking because I think I secretly believed that Texas had something special this year... they even started out strong and had my hopes up.. until almost half time... now I’m all sad.. if I had a beer, well I still wouldnt cry in it ... but I’d think about it ?


Well... I can't see crying in your beer either. That would ruin it ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Now that’s a Papal medal. Surely not the Leprechaun’s? ?


Yup. 
Or so he says.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Got any pictures???? ?


Ahem.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Hahahaaa!!! I’m glad you got some purpose out of him! Every now and then, I will have a little fun with a telemarketer like that ?
> 
> We don’t really know what to look forward to with Jess at this point.. we have heard some promising possibilities but we also still face the possibility of amputation.. we are just staying positive and taking each day as it comes.


The only way; one day at a time. 
Sending her so much love. 
And you, of course.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, so who has the job of wrenching the Wooden Spork away from the steely grip of Kris @Lokkje ? 
Well, I may have moaned, but it has to been the devastatingly huge minuses incurred by our own @CarolM 
Never in the history of the Cold Dark Room has such a massive minus total been achieved. 
I am flabbergasted.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> The batteries are real expensive. They don't even want to talk about them.
> I think if they design a better battery that's cheaper. It will be more appealing to purchase.



Yes, the small little solar panel system that I have is tied into four deep cycle marine type batteries. So the panels keep the batteries charged. I then use a DC to AC converter to power 110v things. But yes, storage costs. I think these batteries were $125.00/[email protected] so, not chesp.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great day out kayaking today.... perfect weather.


----------



## Lokkje

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, so who has the job of wrenching the Wooden Spork away from the steely grip of Kris @Lokkje ?
> Well, I may have moaned, but it has to been the devastatingly huge minuses incurred by our own @CarolM
> Never in the history of the Cold Dark Room has such a massive minus total been achieved.
> I am flabbergasted.
> View attachment 307969
> 
> [/https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=picture+of+voldemort+under+the+bench&id=C7153EBFFF279BA364E5B687D8801F1720F1399D&FORM=IQFRBA
> Sporky dies.


----------



## Lokkje

picture of voldemort under the bench - Bing images







www.bing.com




Sporky dies.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, so who has the job of wrenching the Wooden Spork away from the steely grip of Kris @Lokkje ?
> Well, I may have moaned, but it has to been the devastatingly huge minuses incurred by our own @CarolM
> Never in the history of the Cold Dark Room has such a massive minus total been achieved.
> I am flabbergasted.
> View attachment 307969


Wait.......whattttt???? Carol now wields the spork???? It’s RAINING UNICORNS N POPPYCOCK!!! ?


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> helloooo!
> Congrats on the water! Take two baths today???
> Hey.... you changed your picture up top???
> ???


Oh that would be lovely but I will just have one, we have to conserve the water although it has rained a lot recently so I possibly could. Yes I thought it was time to learn how to do these things. Well spotted miss detective ?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the other silver medal goes to ............. @Amron !!!!!!
> More mentions of fattening dairy products than you can shake a choc ice at!
> Thanks for playing, I enjoyed it!
> View attachment 307959


Oh my. Wow so proud and humbled. I am sure I was terminated? but please don't take my medal away?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the other silver medal goes to ............. @Amron !!!!!!
> More mentions of fattening dairy products than you can shake a choc ice at!
> Thanks for playing, I enjoyed it!
> View attachment 307959


@Tidgy's Dad thank you for doing this, I think it brought the best out of people ( well most)


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> Now that’s a Papal medal. Surely not the Leprechaun’s? ?


No it's mine. The leprechaun can go and jump. Hands off


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> It’s hard for me to imagine you not having that...how awesome!!!!


We live off grid. No mains electricity, gas or water. I think we are mad sometimes


----------



## Maro2Bear

Very chilly overnight & start to our Sunday morning. Check out these ?? Bumble Bees that spent the night on one of our Mexican sunflowers. ?


----------



## Amron

Reggie having his soak. So much easier now we have water in tap?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Oh my. Wow so proud and humbled. I am sure I was terminated? but please don't take my medal away?


You were Terminated, but had acquired enough points during the month to gain a medal. 
Thanks for being fun and having fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Very chilly overnight & start to our Sunday morning. Check out these ?? Bumble Bees that spent the night on one of our Mexican sunflowers. ?


Lovely. 
I'm rather fond of bumblebees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Roommates. 
Tis a bit quiet in here today.
Never mind, I'm sure it'll liven up nicely when I reveal that today is National Golf Lover's Day. 
Hmmm.
Well, that's not me.
Apart from Crazy Golf, of course.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Amron said:


> Reggie having his soak. So much easier now we have water in tap?❣



Yes I’ll bet. You said earlier totally off grid - which usually means “electricity” - but it sounds like no indoor water? On a well or what‘s your water source. Lots of questions here.... of course you might be on a long boat cruising the inland canals. They are off grid as sell.


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes I’ll bet. You said earlier totally off grid - which usually means “electricity” - but it sounds like no indoor water? On a well or what‘s your water source. Lots of questions here.... of course you might be on a long boat cruising the inland canals. They are off grid as sell.


We have a well for water, collect as much rainfall as we can for the animals and plants because the well goes down quickly in the summer so I don't want to waste any. We have to pump the water from the well into storage tanks and then run from there to indoors, gravity fed most of the time so we don't need electric but for showers etc we need the pump on. Just installed a water heater so now we have hot water as well when the electric is on. Electric is supplied by generator mostly but we have some solar and I have a couple of smallish wind turbines that I will use when we can afford the batteries for storage. The torts house has the solar


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You were Terminated, but had acquired enough points during the month to gain a medal.
> Thanks for being fun and having fun.


Whoop whoop. Definitely a good weekend for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And The Gold Medal for October goes to...........

Drumroll.......................

(there is no Member called Drumroll, but you get the idea.) 


Anne! @Pastel Tortie 
You had a brilliant score and not just due to posting lots of @s 


Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Points for whomsoever can tell me to whom this medal was awarded and for which event.................


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And The Gold Medal for October goes to...........
> 
> Drumroll.......................
> 
> (there is no Member called Drumroll, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> You had a brilliant score and not just due to posting lots of @s
> View attachment 308032
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations and jubilations I want the whole CDR to jump with joy????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And The Gold Medal for October goes to...........
> 
> Drumroll.......................
> 
> (there is no Member called Drumroll, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> You had a brilliant score and not just due to posting lots of @s
> View attachment 308032
> 
> Thank you!


CONGRATULATIONS, ANNE!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And The Gold Medal for October goes to...........
> 
> Drumroll.......................
> 
> (there is no Member called Drumroll, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> You had a brilliant score and not just due to posting lots of @s
> View attachment 308032
> 
> Thank you!


It was originally given to Sabine for her work with Willy and Silly. . . Billy and Millie. . . er. . . uh. . . Hilly and Tilly???


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for whomsoever can tell me to whom this medal was awarded and for which event.................


Hmm London 2012 Olympic medal.

That must be Tidgy’s for her Chess victory?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, so who has the job of wrenching the Wooden Spork away from the steely grip of Kris @Lokkje ?
> Well, I may have moaned, but it has to been the devastatingly huge minuses incurred by our own @CarolM
> Never in the history of the Cold Dark Room has such a massive minus total been achieved.
> I am flabbergasted.
> View attachment 307969


That's only because she likes to play the game of chance.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> We live off grid. No mains electricity, gas or water. I think we are mad sometimes


I grew up sort of like that in the 50's through even the late 60's. We had to heat water from a hand pump in the kitchen for baths. We did have a gas cook stove and lights though. It was different but I can't say it was bad.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It was originally given to Sabine for her work with Willy and Silly. . . Billy and Millie. . . er. . . uh. . . Hilly and Tilly???


Chilly and Jilly? 
Point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Hmm London 2012 Olympic medal.
> 
> That must be Tidgy’s for her Chess victory?


Could be. 
Point.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Very chilly overnight & start to our Sunday morning. Check out these ?? Bumble Bees that spent the night on one of our Mexican sunflowers. ?
> 
> View attachment 308026


I still have bumble bees but haven't seen a honey bee for several years.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday


You too, Jason. 
I am. 
Lots of spicy cheese and crispbread.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I still have bumble bees but haven't seen a honey bee for several years.?



Yes, that is sad.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just watching football here and maybe order some chinese food


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just watching football here and maybe order some chinese food


Yum. 
I'm also watching football, but probably a different sport!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes.. not soccer loll


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. not soccer loll


Not gridiron, lol!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday


I'm cooking. Only because I forgot to buy Kentucky Fried on the way home from the grocery store. So I'm cooking a Sunday dinner instead of having a lazy Sunday.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kentucky fried sounds goo toooo! Damn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I'm cooking. Only because I forgot to buy Kentucky Fried on the way home from the grocery store. So I'm cooking a Sunday dinner instead of having a lazy Sunday.?


Hmmmm. 
I think Sunday dinner wins every day of the week!  
I'm not very fond of Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, the small little solar panel system that I have is tied into four deep cycle marine type batteries. So the panels keep the batteries charged. I then use a DC to AC converter to power 110v things. But yes, storage costs. I think these batteries were $125.00/[email protected] so, not chesp.


That looks like a good way. Especially in Florida. When I lived there the electricity wasn't really reliable during storms and they didn't have anti-surge equipment at the power company itself. So when it did come on it could ruin stuff. That may have changed but still not having any power can get real bad also.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kentucky fried sounds goo toooo! Damn


We happen to have a good one here close to my grocery store. Because I forgot to stop by their drive thru I'm cooking ? Chicken, mashed potatoes, noodles and a veggie. Whatever...


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> I think Sunday dinner wins every day of the week!
> I'm not very fond of Kentucky Fried Chicken.


I like the one near me now and then. It's a great alternative to fast food burgers and fries in a pinch. Because of my forgetfulness we are having a cooked Sunday dinner instead.?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I still have bumble bees but haven't seen a honey bee for several years.?


That’s treally bad news on the biodiversity front


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates.
> Tis a bit quiet in here today.
> Never mind, I'm sure it'll liven up nicely when I reveal that today is National Golf Lover's Day.
> Hmmm.
> Well, that's not me.
> Apart from Crazy Golf, of course.
> View attachment 308029


I've played put put and failed miserably. I hated watching it on Sundays too as a child. Boring...I always thought I hated golf. Until I was watching over an elderly lady that played golf in her younger years. She enjoyed watching the Sunday games on TV so I shared that time with her. To my surprise, I found myself standing and cheering like I was at a football game. How do the fans stay so quiet????


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s treally bad news on the biodiversity front



wow, our garden is full of honey bees. This year i left a very large swath of the back lawn unmowed as part of the “no mow May” movement. Lots of clover, flowering weeds, etc that bees like. Of course there are the dandelions. Plenty of dandelion blooms too for the honeybees. ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s treally bad news on the biodiversity front


Yes. I still have other bees and wasps and such but no honey bees. The last I read, they're being attacked by a fungus. The last little honey bee I remember stung me but I don't remember seeing many since then anywhere near me. That was years ago.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> wow, our garden is full of honey bees. This year i left a very large swath of the back lawn unmowed as part of the “no mow May” movement. Lots of clover, flowering weeds, etc that bees like. Of course there are the dandelions. Plenty of dandelion blooms too for the honeybees. ?


Good good good! I have lots of dandelions, clover, etc too but still no honey bees. I don't spray weedkillers, bug killers, etc... but what do my neighbors do?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Busy today. We have a 15 ft by 20 ft wooden deck that we are going to now replace the decking. In Spring, before the grape vines grew, we replaced all the hand rails, steps, etc & stained. Now, it’s the decking. Hardest part is lifting up & removing the current planking. Old zinc nails don’t pull out easily.

Of course, wifey loves it when I use our kitchen island to lay out the cut pieces ....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> We happen to have a good one here close to my grocery store. Because I forgot to stop by their drive thru I'm cooking ? Chicken, mashed potatoes, noodles and a veggie. Whatever...


Yeah it really depends on the individual KFC.. some are not as good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I've played put put and failed miserably. I hated watching it on Sundays too as a child. Boring...I always thought I hated golf. Until I was watching over an elderly lady that played golf in her younger years. She enjoyed watching the Sunday games on TV so I shared that time with her. To my surprise, I found myself standing and cheering like I was at a football game. How do the fans stay so quiet????


I expect they're all asleep.  
"Golf is a good walk spoiled", often attributed to Mark Twain, but wasn't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Busy today. We have a 15 ft by 20 ft wooden deck that we are going to now replace the decking. In Spring, before the grape vines grew, we replaced all the hand rails, steps, etc & stained. Now, it’s the decking. Hardest part is lifting up & removing the current planking. Old zinc nails don’t pull out easily.
> 
> Of course, wifey loves it when I use our kitchen island to lay out the cut pieces ....



I bet she does! 
Mine would be delighted.


----------



## Lokkje

Hey can somebody help out the nice new lady who’s asking about getting aSulcata? Nobody has answered her for two days and I don’t know anything other than that I don’t want a giant tortoise smashing apart my little tiny house.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lokkje said:


> Hey can somebody help out the nice new lady who’s asking about getting aSulcata? Nobody has answered her for two days and I don’t know anything other than that I don’t want a giant tortoise smashing apart my little tiny house.


Here is the thread for those who know about raising baby Sulcatas.





Deciding to get a baby Sulcata!


So I’ve already read Tom’s care sheet and I still have about a billion questions. I luckily have a month to do research and prepare as this was a special birthday request for my oldest. I’ve got all the enclosure stuff down except type of hydrometer and night heating element to use for the...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> Hey can somebody help out the nice new lady who’s asking about getting aSulcata? Nobody has answered her for two days and I don’t know anything other than that I don’t want a giant tortoise smashing apart my little tiny house.



Whats her thread subject?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect they're all asleep.
> "Golf is a good walk spoiled", often attributed to Mark Twain, but wasn't.


I like put put and other games like croquet


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I like put put and other games like croquet


Those are so tasty especially the cheese ones


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And The Gold Medal for October goes to...........
> 
> Drumroll.......................
> 
> (there is no Member called Drumroll, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> You had a brilliant score and not just due to posting lots of @s
> View attachment 308032
> 
> Thank you!


Adam, that's a huge compliment! Thank you! ?
But I have to ask... Are you using TARDIS math???  ?
I'm not sure how that happened...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Amron said:


> Congratulations and jubilations I want the whole CDR to jump with joy????


Don't land on a hedgehog!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Adam, that's a huge compliment! Thank you! ?
> But I have to ask... Are you using TARDIS math??? ?
> I'm not sure how that happened...


Me neither!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Roommates!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Nos da, Adam!


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Whats her thread subject?


Deciding to get a baby Sulcata


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hahahaaa!!! I’m glad you got some purpose out of him! Every now and then, I will have a little fun with a telemarketer like that ?
> 
> We don’t really know what to look forward to with Jess at this point.. we have heard some promising possibilities but we also still face the possibility of amputation.. we are just staying positive and taking each day as it comes.


Oh geeze, hope it doesn't get to that possibility. Will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, the small little solar panel system that I have is tied into four deep cycle marine type batteries. So the panels keep the batteries charged. I then use a DC to AC converter to power 110v things. But yes, storage costs. I think these batteries were $125.00/[email protected] so, not chesp.


They were saying the cost of the batteries would be between 10 to 12 thousand dollars.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, the small little solar panel system that I have is tied into four deep cycle marine type batteries. So the panels keep the batteries charged. I then use a DC to AC converter to power 110v things. But yes, storage costs. I think these batteries were $125.00/[email protected] so, not chesp.



I have a solar panel array on my roof, but opted to not bother with batteries. Too expensive, nowhere to store them, and something else to maintain.

Any overproduction goes back into the grid, and the electric company buys it. It's just a shame they don't buy it back at the same rate they sell it for.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> That’s treally bad news on the biodiversity front


I was stung by a honey bee recently...I felt so bad for her when she died. I had actually tried to pull her loose without her stinger being left behind, but couldn't save her.  ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> 66° this morning. ? My body is aching all over. Hope all is going well.
> @JoesMum and @EllieMay hope everything is going good. Also anyone else that has negative effects on your family's.
> Will try to catch up here in the CDR. I am at the entrance of the burrow that Opo made for me. Looking out and trying to decide if I will turn around and isolate or come back into the world.
> Have someone coming over tomorrow to try and sell me solar panels for my house.
> He or she will have a tough time with the mood I am in at the moment.
> I am going to treat the situation like when I was a UAW union rep. and they are management. Should be fun!?


Shame Opo. hope that you start feeling better. I think that I need Ray to come on over here and dig me a burrow as well. Would be a great place to go to sometimes when I need to stick my head in a hole.


----------



## CarolM

emilycrisp said:


> ??


mmmm, new blood!!! Has anyone scared her/him off yet?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy end of September. It was supposed to pretty much rain all day today, instead the minor rain storm moved through quickly leaving behind clean cool air. Blue sky - no humidity. Off kayaking tomorrow, should be equally as nice.
> 
> Sounds & looks like most CDRs and family are sort of through the dark tunnel with light at the end! ??
> 
> During our rainy spell the other day, wifey and I crafted another wee tea light from that old Cherry limb I picked up months ago. Cherry with a dark epoxy inlay, slight coat of finish to highlight the grain. A glossy finish to bring out the inlay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307696


I absolutely love love your woodwork.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Had one of them, didn't learn from it unfortunately I definitely like my food too much. I have done a whole week without chocolate so that's pretty amazing for me.


No Chocolate? Wow that is amazeballs. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Nothing yet ? There is not one single public write up about it either ? I have called the detective numerous times to discuss and to get her phone back and my calls are not being returned.. I know that when the detective finishes the casework, he is supposed to turn it all over to the District Attorney’s for them to file charges... Somethis is very suspicious though. The detective has told me things that don’t add up and this is being kept way too quiet.. The boy that “accidentally” shot her was driving under the influence of alcohol at the time this happened.. he has been ticketed for NOTHING at this point... I have been very occupied getting Jess situated and have not been able to pursue very much but you can bet your last dollar that I certainly am very soon! Jess has an OT appointment Monday, vascular surgeon appointment Wednesday and hopefully suture and staple removal and finally an orthopedic surgeon appointment Thursday next week.. we still don’t have the pain management set up yet.. it doesn’t leave a lot of time in between ?
> 
> And no problems with one’s children is ever minor... Still praying for your daughters speedy recovery as well.


Sounds like your police are like our policy and couldn't give too hoots. Shocking, and I hate it when people who are supposed to be protecting you are corrupt. Not good at all. I really hope that it does not get shut up and that consequences are paid in full. Good luck with all the appointments and I hope that they go well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I believe that his legal guardian works for the sheriffs department...


oh crap!!!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's very odd for me to take a nap. I ate those darn crackers, cheese, and chili fig spread and couldn't help myself. I've always been a person that sleeps around 6.5 hours a day and feel my best. Now I'm older and if I eat in the afternoon I sleep. I hate taking a nap cause I want to be alive and kicking everyday ?


mmm, I love little naps. I wish I could take more of them.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’m pretty sure there are a couple that have me beat I’m ok with that... for now ?


Well I am pretty sure that I have you all beat from the back side.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's time for you to contact the human interest dept. of your local paper and see if they can chase down the story for you.


mmmm Good advice.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one is left.
> All Agents' Missions are Terminated as of now.
> Several Agents did not get caught for various reasons and I will begin the debriefings shortly.
> Thank you everyone who played and those who decided not to do so, which is fine, as it was always going to be, 'If you choose to accept it." But I wanted to give everyone the opportunity.
> I had a lot of fun, hope that at least some of you did too!


I loved it. Just a pity that at the end I did not manage to get into the CDR rooms. But I am pretty sure that the other agents were happy to give their inputs.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> For those interested, I have restarted the story after a little break.
> I'll try to start doing a post a day again.
> The Tort Who Walked By Herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> 
> I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget, please post comments here : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-tort-who-walked-by-herself-chat-page.184920/
> So as not to interrupt the book.
> And for those who haven't seen it, there's also Tidgy's Dad's Esio Trot : https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/esio-trot-by-tidgys-dad.159608/


I need to find my way there again as well. however I still have a lot of catching up to do on here, so will have to make my way there after my catch up.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Morning all! If any of you were wondering my mission was to reply to Adam’s posts regarding Tidgy. Also anyone using the term, “the little minx” and to use it as often as possible.


I would never have guessed that.


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sighhh.


You are becoming like me. Stop copying ME!!! ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Kat @Mystic_Queen started well, but then sort of faded out.
> Someone nearly caught her by calling Egypt, but that wasn't the answer; though it was close.
> If it's not Egypt, it must be..................?


You mean to say that I was close? Damn. It must have been the pyramids.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agent Heather @EllieMay
> You were all pretty close with the words guesses, but it was just one word and brilliantly disguised.
> Heather even kindly posted a list of words which included the word she had to use.................
> View attachment 307882
> 
> So, what was it?


superfluous.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> +2
> Difficult Mission, wonderfully played.


Heather was a pro. And had us all discombobulated!!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> So, two left.
> @Pistachio's Pamperer Heather's Mission related to her forum name...........And connects to Jason in a way.
> Cameron @jaizei, what sort of cheese? It's a historical Cold Dark Room thing.


Cheesewhizz


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> You guys must think I'm some kind of lush! ? Actually, I don't drink.
> 
> Anyway...we had our two dogs with us in our truck, a little yorkie-poo, and a cocker spaniel. The evening before I had sprayed them with flea spray. I sprayed them outside the truck, but lifted them up and in right after.
> 
> You know how dogs rub themselves after a bath? Well, they both jumped onto the bed and rubbed all over, including my pillow. That night I slept on that pillow, and inhaled the spray residue. I had poisoned myself with a powerful neurotoxin!
> Incredibly stupid ??


Wow, Glad you are still around to tell the story.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> You guys must think I'm some kind of lush! ? Actually, I don't drink.
> 
> Anyway...we had our two dogs with us in our truck, a little yorkie-poo, and a cocker spaniel. The evening before I had sprayed them with flea spray. I sprayed them outside the truck, but lifted them up and in right after.
> 
> You know how dogs rub themselves after a bath? Well, they both jumped onto the bed and rubbed all over, including my pillow. That night I slept on that pillow, and inhaled the spray residue. I had poisoned myself with a powerful neurotoxin!
> Incredibly stupid ??


Sorry I forgot to say congratulations.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> That's my sister!!


Congratulations @maggie3fan


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Did it all go well. How ate the wrist and knee doing now.?


Oh boy, someone ate your wrist and knee? Wow, no wonder you are regulated to the recliner.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I didn't get solar panels. You are right they boasted about a double 25 year warranty. They have been in business for 5 years. Your comment kept playing in my mind. The second company that came out showed me the real numbers and to find out. We would have not produced enough energy to cover the whole electric bill per month. Over a 30 year period I would have saved 14000 dollars. But I am 63 plus I wouldn't have seen the full 26% tax credit because I don't pay much in taxes now.
> The first salesman was pushy so I had some fun with him. The second salesperson was honest and their warranty wasn't too good to be true.
> I gave them both a referral to a friend of mine. He asked me to do it. I told him about the first salesman. So he is going to give him the New Jersey treatment.


What is the New Jersey treatment?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I am getting a better attitude. Hopefully I will be active in the CDR. I miss you all!


Good because we miss you and Ray and Rose as well.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is Cephalopod Awareness Day!
> So hurray for all our octopus, squid and cuttlefish friends.
> Here is a nautilus :
> View attachment 307936
> 
> And one of my fossil ones, 110 million years old:
> View attachment 307937
> 
> Not forgetting extinct groups like the ammonites, belemnites and orthocones.
> 
> View attachment 307938
> 
> One of mine which is a bit smaller and 420 million years old :
> View attachment 307939


Wow, gorgeous, both the current one and the fossil ones.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> I have to share this news with you, I am so so happy. We have got hot running water in our home after many many months. I can't stop turning the tap on


Wow, That is awesome news. Congratulations. Running Hot water is so very nice to have. makes the world of difference.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two Silver Medals for September!
> In no particular order, we have Meg @Pistachio's Pamperer.
> Loved all the recipes with nuts and marzipan. Very clever.
> View attachment 307942


Congratualations Meg. Very well done.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Well you could be like me. The ultimate loser. Get nothing.


How do you know you got nothing, The all the final results are not in yet.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the other silver medal goes to ............. @Amron !!!!!!
> More mentions of fattening dairy products than you can shake a choc ice at!
> Thanks for playing, I enjoyed it!
> View attachment 307959


Congratulations Amron, A game very well played. I had no clue whatsoever.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, so who has the job of wrenching the Wooden Spork away from the steely grip of Kris @Lokkje ?
> Well, I may have moaned, but it has to been the devastatingly huge minuses incurred by our own @CarolM
> Never in the history of the Cold Dark Room has such a massive minus total been achieved.
> I am flabbergasted.
> View attachment 307969


Why Thank you My Dark Lord. I am so happy that I have made the Cold Dark rooms Guiness book of Records. I will hold this title with honor and dare anybody to beat it.!! I bow with humble thanks.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> picture of voldemort under the bench - Bing images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporky dies.


So very sorry to take your dear Sporky away from you. I promise I will look after it very well and will never let it leave my hands.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wait.......whattttt???? Carol now wields the spork???? It’s RAINING UNICORNS N POPPYCOCK!!! ?


I dooooo. And just try .......I dare you to try and take it away from me!!! Muahahahaha lets see who wants rapped knuckles with my sporky.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> @Tidgy's Dad thank you for doing this, I think it brought the best out of people ( well most)


Of course I was one of those people where the best came out. True Story!!! ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And The Gold Medal for October goes to...........
> 
> Drumroll.......................
> 
> (there is no Member called Drumroll, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> You had a brilliant score and not just due to posting lots of @s
> View attachment 308032
> 
> Thank you!


Congratulations Anne. I know I terminated your mission, (I think) but what was it again?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for whomsoever can tell me to whom this medal was awarded and for which event.................


It was awarded to the Hedgehogs in corner 5 for the London Olympic quill shooting in 2012.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hmm London 2012 Olympic medal.
> 
> That must be Tidgy’s for her Chess victory?


Nice answer


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday


I went plant shopping for the complex. As I am doing the landscaping for them.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Busy today. We have a 15 ft by 20 ft wooden deck that we are going to now replace the decking. In Spring, before the grape vines grew, we replaced all the hand rails, steps, etc & stained. Now, it’s the decking. Hardest part is lifting up & removing the current planking. Old zinc nails don’t pull out easily.
> 
> Of course, wifey loves it when I use our kitchen island to lay out the cut pieces ....
> 
> View attachment 308076


I just bet she does. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I bet she does!
> Mine would be delighted.


SNAP!!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Sounds like your police are like our policy and couldn't give too hoots. Shocking, and I hate it when people who are supposed to be protecting you are corrupt. Not good at all. I really hope that it does not get shut up and that consequences are paid in full. Good luck with all the appointments and I hope that they go well.


Sheesh. Was supposed to read like this:
Sounds like your police are like our police and couldn't give two hoots. Shocking, and I hate it when people who are supposed to be protecting you are corrupt. Not good at all. I really hope that it does not get shut up and that consequences are paid in full. Good luck with all the appointments and I hope that they go well.


----------



## CarolM

Sjoe, Finally caught up. I was wayyy behind. Congratulations to everyone who got medals. You all did exceptionally well.

Oh Dark Lord would it be a problem if we could see who got what points? I would love to see how many points each one clocked up.

I spent the weekend, either working in my garden and getting things a little bit more where I want them, and then on Sunday my friend and I went to the nursery to do some plant shopping for the complex to improve the landscaping in the front. The two of us are busy re-doing the landscape in the front and I am having a ball doing it. But it is keeping me busy. I am also having to get various quotes to improve the security of our complex as well, so all in all it was a productive weekend, Oh I also got some plants for myself. Hubby knew that there was no way that I could walk into a nursey and not come out with some plants for myself. ?

Anyway Have a Happy Monday all. And todays and yesterdays puppy pic for Cathie:


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> How do you know you got nothing, The all the final results are not in yet.


Before Sporky’s untimely demise she was all-or-nothing knowing.


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> I dooooo. And just try .......I dare you to try and take it away from me!!! Muahahahaha lets see who wants rapped knuckles with my sporky.
> 
> View attachment 308135


See? Sporky ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Congratulations Anne. I know I terminated your mission, (I think) but what was it again?


To tag people with the @ sign.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> To tag people with the @ sign.


Ahh Yes, now I remember. It all gets lost in the mazes of the dark cold room's corners.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another look at our “just chilling” bumblebees as they warmed up on a Mexican Sunflower.

Happy Monday


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> I have a solar panel array on my roof, but opted to not bother with batteries. Too expensive, nowhere to store them, and something else to maintain.
> 
> Any overproduction goes back into the grid, and the electric company buys it. It's just a shame they don't buy it back at the same rate they sell it for.



And my batteries are relatively small 100 amp hours/each. For a whole house-hold system, (if u want storage) and a full battery bank = $$$


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And The Gold Medal for October goes to...........
> 
> Drumroll.......................
> 
> (there is no Member called Drumroll, but you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> Anne! @Pastel Tortie
> You had a brilliant score and not just due to posting lots of @s
> View attachment 308032
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats Anne!!! Well deserved!!! Huge hugs just because)


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not gridiron, lol!


Googling this!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, Finally caught up. I was wayyy behind. Congratulations to everyone who got medals. You all did exceptionally well.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord would it be a problem if we could see who got what points? I would love to see how many points each one clocked up.
> 
> I spent the weekend, either working in my garden and getting things a little bit more where I want them, and then on Sunday my friend and I went to the nursery to do some plant shopping for the complex to improve the landscaping in the front. The two of us are busy re-doing the landscape in the front and I am having a ball doing it. But it is keeping me busy. I am also having to get various quotes to improve the security of our complex as well, so all in all it was a productive weekend, Oh I also got some plants for myself. Hubby knew that there was no way that I could walk into a nursey and not come out with some plants for myself. ?
> 
> Anyway Have a Happy Monday all. And todays and yesterdays puppy pic for Cathie:
> 
> View attachment 308137
> 
> View attachment 308138


I don't think there's a ice cube's chance in hell of seeing points, Carol. Me thinks points are a figment of Adam's imagination!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Another look at our “just chilling” bumblebees as they warmed up on a Mexican Sunflower.
> 
> Happy Monday
> 
> View attachment 308142


Please don't tell me you use a Smart fone to take your fantastic photos. This one is especially beautiful


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> It was awarded to the Hedgehogs in corner 5 for the London Olympic quill shooting in 2012.


Maybe. 
Point!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, Finally caught up. I was wayyy behind. Congratulations to everyone who got medals. You all did exceptionally well.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord would it be a problem if we could see who got what points? I would love to see how many points each one clocked up.


Hmmm. Not exactly a problem but it would take too long.
There were 23 players with columns for Mission points, other points and minus points plus bonuses. Then a grand total. 
-1 for asking.
Please look after Sporky II.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think there's a ice cube's chance in hell of seeing points, Carol. Me thinks points are a figment of Adam's imagination!



Hmmmmm.
-1 for doubting me! 
There really is a tally sheet which ended up being an awful mess last month.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Please don't tell me you use a Smart fone to take your fantastic photos. This one is especially beautiful



No, but this photo was taken with an iPad. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooneve, Roommates! 
Today is World Teachers' Day! 
So hurrah for all the teachers out there whether working directly or remotely in these difficult times.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, the deck project continues. A stop at Harbor Freight yielded a nice cheap wrecking/crow bar and further down the road our stop at Lowes yielded 128 board feet of prime Pine decking. $28.00 / board = $240.00 total.....yikes. Whose idea was this!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> And, the deck project continues. A stop at Harbor Freight yielded a nice cheap wrecking/crow bar and further down the road our stop at Lowes yielded 128 board feet of prime Pine decking. $28.00 / board = $240.00 total.....yikes. Whose idea was this!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Shame Opo. hope that you start feeling better. I think that I need Ray to come on over here and dig me a burrow as well. Would be a great place to go to sometimes when I need to stick my head in a hole.


I have never been to S. Africa. Maybe I can use Opo as my support pet and fly there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> And, the deck project continues. A stop at Harbor Freight yielded a nice cheap wrecking/crow bar and further down the road our stop at Lowes yielded 128 board feet of prime Pine decking. $28.00 / board = $240.00 total.....yikes. Whose idea was this!?


You should use Trex. If the decking is treated lumber. Don't space the decking boards by using a 16d nail or some other gauge. They will shrink and your gap will be twice as wide.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> What is the New Jersey treatment?


New Jersey people can be very assertive or sometimes perceived as rude.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Successful hunt for my son Jim yesterday evening in Michigan.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Those are so tasty especially the cheese ones


Somehow hitting a cheesy ball with a mallot or a golf thingy doesn't make sense. You probably need a vacation really bad ?


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I was stung by a honey bee recently...I felt so bad for her when she died. I had actually tried to pull her loose without her stinger being left behind, but couldn't save her.  ?


That's how I felt too with my last sting. Honey bees are so good and I'd been noticing the decline. I think once they sting you though you can't help them.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> No, but this photo was taken with an iPad. ?


lol I'm so old fashioned my cell is the next one after a flip phone, the one with a keyboard that slides out, and I take pictures with a Nikon. An actual camera. BUT, my photos are not as good as yours. You really have an eye for a photo


----------



## JoesMum

Good evening all. I had my regular shift at the rescue today. I was training a new volunteer on his first day which was nice 

We had this gorgeous European Common Buzzard in. It’s one of the UK’s mid-size birds or prey, probably the biggest that we see regularly round where I live. The wingspan is similar to that of an Osprey.

They’re very patient birds and will sit for hours on a fence post waiting for a careless rabbit or pheasant to wander past. They’re often seen soaring on thermals as the day gets warmer. They’re usually alone except in breeding season.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> New Jersey people can be very assertive or sometimes perceived as rude.


Perceived as rude???????? LOL


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Successful hunt for my son Jim yesterday evening in Michigan.


Please don’t take offence Ray, but I prefer to see the wildlife alive rather than dead in the CDR.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Successful hunt for my son Jim yesterday evening in Michigan.
> View attachment 308158


What a nice rack! Nice kill


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> mmmm, new blood!!! Has anyone scared her/him off yet?


I always just say hello. I can't copy and paste so... but anyway I'm the new kid and never want to scare off a chance to chat ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I had my regular shift at the rescue today. I was training a new volunteer on his first day which was nice
> 
> We had this gorgeous European Common Buzzard in. It’s one of the UK’s mid-size birds or prey, probably the biggest that we see regularly round where I live. The wingspan is similar to that of an Osprey.
> 
> They’re very patient birds and will sit for hours on a fence post waiting for a careless rabbit or pheasant to wander past. They’re often seen soaring on thermals as the day gets warmer. They’re usually alone except in breeding season.
> View attachment 308163


That's a beautiful bird. Hopefully the problem isn't really bad that s/he is in the hospital... and just needed some recoup time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> You should use Trex. If the decking is treated lumber. Don't space the decking boards by using a 16d nail or some other gauge. They will shrink and your gap will be twice as wide.



Trex is even more expensive & fake ? the hardest part of this project is removing the old decking planks. 16 ft lengths nailed into framing means cutting and lifting 16-24 old zinc nails. Kills my back!

ogh. I only see Tresx here in gray, and the rest of our deck is redwood type stain. ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I dooooo. And just try .......I dare you to try and take it away from me!!! Muahahahaha lets see who wants rapped knuckles with my sporky.
> 
> View attachment 308135


See I helped you with all my


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Successful hunt for my son Jim yesterday evening in Michigan.
> View attachment 308158




Wow. Seems early - still in velvet.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I expect they're all asleep.
> "Golf is a good walk spoiled", often attributed to Mark Twain, but wasn't.


So true though


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Sjoe, Finally caught up. I was wayyy behind. Congratulations to everyone who got medals. You all did exceptionally well.
> 
> Oh Dark Lord would it be a problem if we could see who got what points? I would love to see how many points each one clocked up.
> 
> I spent the weekend, either working in my garden and getting things a little bit more where I want them, and then on Sunday my friend and I went to the nursery to do some plant shopping for the complex to improve the landscaping in the front. The two of us are busy re-doing the landscape in the front and I am having a ball doing it. But it is keeping me busy. I am also having to get various quotes to improve the security of our complex as well, so all in all it was a productive weekend, Oh I also got some plants for myself. Hubby knew that there was no way that I could walk into a nursey and not come out with some plants for myself. ?
> 
> Anyway Have a Happy Monday all. And todays and yesterdays puppy pic for Cathie:
> 
> View attachment 308137
> 
> View attachment 308138


??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Please don't tell me you use a Smart fone to take your fantastic photos. This one is especially beautiful


Yea but schmart phones do as good as an ipad. The camera is my favorite app on one. I do like to store my photos on a SD card.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I went plant shopping for the complex. As I am doing the landscaping for them.


That's the problem when you have good ideas. Everyone wants it. I always say I'll show you how... to do it yourself ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> You should use Trex.


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I had my regular shift at the rescue today. I was training a new volunteer on his first day which was nice
> 
> We had this gorgeous European Common Buzzard in. It’s one of the UK’s mid-size birds or prey, probably the biggest that we see regularly round where I live. The wingspan is similar to that of an Osprey.
> 
> They’re very patient birds and will sit for hours on a fence post waiting for a careless rabbit or pheasant to wander past. They’re often seen soaring on thermals as the day gets warmer. They’re usually alone except in breeding season.


What a beauty!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a beauty!


wow, I thought it was an Owl


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Perceived as rude???????? LOL


Yeah you're right. They are just plain rude.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Please don’t take offence Ray, but I prefer to see the wildlife alive rather than dead in the CDR.


I am sorry. I will be more sensitive. The tortoise forum probably isn't a good place for a brag board.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Trex is even more expensive & fake ? the hardest part of this project is removing the old decking planks. 16 ft lengths nailed into framing means cutting and lifting 16-24 old zinc nails. Kills my back!
> 
> ogh. I only see Tresx here in gray, and the rest of our deck is redwood type stain. ?


One of the other problems with trex is if you use the darker colors like brown. It gets real hot in the sun. I was using brown on a deck. I was wearing jeans and ended up with blisters on my knees from the heat. I couldn't imagine walking barefoot on it. 
I never asked the customer if they had a problem.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Seems early - still in velvet.


Yes bow season opens Oct 1st. It will be a unusual mount with the velvet still intact.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> View attachment 308172
> 
> View attachment 308171
> View attachment 308172


????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Oh that would be lovely but I will just have one, we have to conserve the water although it has rained a lot recently so I possibly could. Yes I thought it was time to learn how to do these things. Well spotted miss detective ?



how funny I can spot yer picture yet
I am dumb as a tree stump when it came to guessing your mission! (Sorry to insult the tree stump)... ?
And a BIG CONGRATS on winning!!!!!
YOU ROCK!! ????? 
(I just like the weird emojis.. sorry)
Hey T-Rex was HUGE and is encased in rocks now,no?? Oh well....


----------



## Zoeclare

Chefdenoel10 said:


> how funny I can spot yer picture yet
> I am dumb as a tree stump when it came to guessing your mission! (Sorry to insult the tree stump)... ?
> And a BIG CONGRATS on winning!!!!!
> YOU ROCK!! ?????
> (I just like the weird emojis.. sorry)
> Hey T-Rex was HUGE and is encased in rocks now,no?? Oh well....


The squid emoji!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Reggie having his soak. So much easier now we have water in tap?❣



Reggie is gorgeous!!
What beautiful colors! And sooooo clean!
You could eat off of him really..! ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> wow, I thought it was an Owl


Yea. or a double ganger...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely.
> I'm rather fond of bumblebees.



I like them when they are swarming around other people instead of me.....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> Congratulations and jubilations I want the whole CDR to jump with joy????





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for whomsoever can tell me to whom this medal was awarded and for which event.................



not was awarded to pastel tort..
And it was the category : mission impossible? ???


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ?
> View attachment 308172
> 
> View attachment 308171
> View attachment 308172


Hehehe and which little one is still around and that's not a question.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I still have bumble bees but haven't seen a honey bee for several years.?



They might have moved to NJ .
I have some living in my window (around the window under the siding) 
I wanted to wait for honey...
But I lost that fight.. ??‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Busy today. We have a 15 ft by 20 ft wooden deck that we are going to now replace the decking. In Spring, before the grape vines grew, we replaced all the hand rails, steps, etc & stained. Now, it’s the decking. Hardest part is lifting up & removing the current planking. Old zinc nails don’t pull out easily.
> 
> Of course, wifey loves it when I use our kitchen island to lay out the cut pieces ....
> 
> View attachment 308076



LOL. I would be mad at you too!
Look how clean HER kitchen is!!!
Spotless!!!
My hero ?
Now take that board off HER........
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I've played put put and failed miserably. I hated watching it on Sundays too as a child. Boring...I always thought I hated golf. Until I was watching over an elderly lady that played golf in her younger years. She enjoyed watching the Sunday games on TV so I shared that time with her. To my surprise, I found myself standing and cheering like I was at a football game. How do the fans stay so quiet????



Beer?


----------



## Cathie G

I captured this picture of Arrow in his new garden.


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> I captured this picture of Arrow in his new garden.
> View attachment 308174


Hes very pretty!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Beer?


I don't know. I've never wanted to walk around in the sun to hit a little ball around. Maybe I thought they were hemans or something...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> New Jersey people can be very assertive or sometimes perceived as rude.



Yes. Tell me about it.
I found out the hard way (by moving here). ??
Entitled is more like it....
Some people have waaaayyyy to much money and no class.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Successful hunt for my son Jim yesterday evening in Michigan.
> View attachment 308158



Poor deer... what did he ever do to your son?
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I had my regular shift at the rescue today. I was training a new volunteer on his first day which was nice
> 
> We had this gorgeous European Common Buzzard in. It’s one of the UK’s mid-size birds or prey, probably the biggest that we see regularly round where I live. The wingspan is similar to that of an Osprey.
> 
> They’re very patient birds and will sit for hours on a fence post waiting for a careless rabbit or pheasant to wander past. They’re often seen soaring on thermals as the day gets warmer. They’re usually alone except in breeding season.
> View attachment 308163



such beauty.. that’s nature for ya.
Keep him away from macro’s son! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Perceived as rude???????? LOL



Hey.... I’m not rude.
I just don’t like people! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> not was awarded to pastel tort..
> And it was the category : mission impossible? ???



supposed to say :
IT was awarded to Pastel Tort
And the category : Mission Impossible?
???
Ok ... now my phone makes up its own words?
I write the word “If” and it writes out the word “ mom”!!! 
who is drunk here?
Me or Siri???
(Don’t answer that! “Hiccup”...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I captured this picture of Arrow in his new garden.
> View attachment 308174



so beautiful...
I would love to be blue! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Hes very pretty!


He's really funny and cute. I like the pictures because they show his little puppy fish face. He's my little bright spot during all this covid stuff. He's been through a lot but is still my little Arrow. Alive and enjoying life.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> And my batteries are relatively small 100 amp hours/each. For a whole house-hold system, (if u want storage) and a full battery bank = $$$


Mine is a 6.8 kW peak. But I've never actually seen it that high. I have 22 panels.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Poor deer... what did he ever do to your son?
> ??


Meat. That deer will feed his family. Now y'all better stop talking so mean, or I will post pictures of my neighbor dressing a deer AND a black bear in my carport. COLOR photos We don't all agree here. So don't look


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Poor deer... what did he ever do to your son?
> ??


I understand how some of you .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Soon be Christmas!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Even nearer now.
Nos da!


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Reggie is gorgeous!!
> What beautiful colors! And sooooo clean!
> You could eat off of him really..! ?


Well thank you, he is lovely, great character and charming


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> They might have moved to NJ .
> I have some living in my window (around the window under the siding)
> I wanted to wait for honey...
> But I lost that fight.. ??‍


I am looking into the possibility of keeping bees, pricing up the hives etc. Although I will admit to being slightly scared, perhaps I could just put the hives there and let them do their own thing but would be a shame to miss out on the honey


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes. Tell me about it.
> I found out the hard way (by moving here). ??
> Entitled is more like it....
> Some people have waaaayyyy to much money and no class.


We would say 'fur coat and no knickers' ??


----------



## Amron

Good morning, Tuesday already. Very wet here, seems to be raining constantly,. Good weather for ??? may need to borrow a kayak to get to work


----------



## JoesMum

Amron said:


> Good morning, Tuesday already. Very wet here, seems to be raining constantly,. Good weather for ??? may need to borrow a kayak to get to work


You live in Lancashire. It rains constantly. I went to university in Lancaster and learned all too well about the rain... it was so much wetter than my home in Yorkshire just the other side of the Pennines. 

For the unitiated, Lancashire is just south of The Lake District in the North West of England. It gets all the rain off the Atlantic. There’s a reason the Lake District is where it is! ?
To be fair, the UK has had a run of very bad weather recently. We had it rain pretty much non stop Thursday night to Sunday. Our pond is brim full and the rain butt filled in a night


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> You live in Lancashire. It rains constantly. I went to university in Lancaster and learned all too well about the rain... it was so much wetter than my home in Yorkshire just the other side of the Pennines.
> 
> For the unitiated, Lancashire is just south of The Lake District in the North West of England. It gets all the rain off the Atlantic. There’s a reason the Lake District is where it is! ?


I lived in Lancashire my first year in the UK, and in Yorkshire the other two years. Always flew into Manchester. There were so many shades of green... and so many sheep!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I lived in Lancashire my first year in the UK, and in Yorkshire the other two years. Always flew into Manchester. There were so many shades of green... and so many sheep!


Green= rain... wherever you are in the world

Both counties have hills that are more suited to sheep than cattle.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> I lived in Lancashire my first year in the UK, and in Yorkshire the other two years. Always flew into Manchester. There were so many shades of green... and so many sheep!


That sounds like Corvallis Oregon, Oregonians don't tan we rust, it rains here constantly. My Sulcata graze in the rain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooneve, Roommates!  
Today is National Mad Hatter Day in the USA !


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> Today is National Mad Hatter Day in the USA !
> View attachment 308226
> 
> View attachment 308227


My sons and grandsons would love your hat. It would have to have the drop down ear pieces too though.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Green= rain... wherever you are in the world
> 
> Both counties have hills that are more suited to sheep than cattle.


Yea. I don't understand the drought in California. There's even a song about it. When it rains in California it pours...for weeks. Seeing Napa valley on fire is really weird to me.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> Today is National Mad Hatter Day in the USA !
> View attachment 308226
> 
> View attachment 308227


Fine-looking speciman!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> My sons and grandsons would love your hat. It would have to have the drop down ear pieces too though.?


When pulled down fully it does cover the ears. 
But one can't see anything.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Amron said:


> We would say 'fur coat and no knickers' ??



In Scotland ??????? we used to say
“They think they are the cheese, but don’t realize they’re only the stink”. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Amron said:


> I am looking into the possibility of keeping bees, pricing up the hives etc. Although I will admit to being slightly scared, perhaps I could just put the hives there and let them do their own thing but would be a shame to miss out on the honey


I was looking hard into that as well before my daughters accident... check these out








Honey Straight From The Hive | Flow Hive


Flow is a revolutionary beehive invention, allowing you to harvest honey without opening the hive and with minimal disturbance to the bees.




www.honeyflow.com




They look so nice and easy.... but a bit pricey and I haven’t verified if they work as advertised or not. I was going to take an online beekeeping class and had already interviewed two other keepers.. I’ll follow your progress and maybe pick up my pursuit after things settle a bit here again..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I was looking hard into that as well before my daughters accident... check these out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey Straight From The Hive | Flow Hive
> 
> 
> Flow is a revolutionary beehive invention, allowing you to harvest honey without opening the hive and with minimal disturbance to the bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.honeyflow.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look so nice and easy.... but a bit pricey and I haven’t verified if they work as advertised or not. I was going to take an online beekeeping class and had already interviewed two other keepers.. I’ll follow your progress and maybe pick up my pursuit after things settle a bit here again..



I would be very very surprised if this new fangled hive really works. Ive kept a few hives over the years. Started in 4-H club where I learned the hobby with a master bee keeper. Later on, twice in fact, ive started up new hives. There are lots and lots of upfront costs. The hives, the frames, the thin wax foundation, the bees, more supers (where the frames hang), a bee smoker, frame tool (to scrape open the hive), in the Fall, hopefully your bees have survived summer droughts, attacks by mites, or bears.... you have frames of honey. Now, you have to cut the caps off with hot knives. But, the honey just doesnt flow out. You need a 2 or 4 or 8 frame extractor that spins, and the centrifugal force makes the honey fling out..... ogh yes i forgot, i also took a course from the Univ of Md on ? keeping.

It’s a fun hobby, but lots of work if you want honey. 

Here‘s a company that sells it all, from soup to nuts.

?? - https://www.kelleybees.com/


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> I would be very very surprised if this new fangled hive really works. Ive kept a few hives over the years. Started in 4-H club where I learned the hobby with a master bee keeper. Later on, twice in fact, ive started up new hives. There are lots and lots of upfront costs. The hives, the frames, the thin wax foundation, the bees, more supers (where the frames hang), a bee smoker, frame tool (to scrape open the hive), in the Fall, hopefully your bees have survived summer droughts, attacks by mites, or bears.... you have frames of honey. Now, you have to cut the caps off with hot knives. But, the honey just doesnt flow out. You need a 2 or 4 or 8 frame extractor that spins, and the centrifugal force makes the honey fling out..... ogh yes i forgot, i also took a course from the Univ of Md on ? keeping.
> 
> It’s a fun hobby, but lots of work if you want honey.
> 
> Here‘s a company that sells it all, from soup to nuts.
> 
> ?? - https://www.kelleybees.com/




well that was just a fascinating read for me!
I got a small head ache though. ?
Wow! All of that stuff just to keep bees?
So your saying these companies that “sell” the stuff chop it up into parts to sell it for more moola. Like a chop shop or a dollar store.... you have to buy EACH part to make up the whole thing you actually need.
Ok... head ache just got bigger..???
Well.. dam.....I’m gonna look into snakes then.
Pllleeeaaasssseee don’t tell me THATS hard too????? ??
(Just kidding, I have enough raising ONE sulcata... don’t need bees or snakes or spiders or cheese. .....well maybe some cheese would make me happy ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> well that was just a fascinating read for me!
> I got a small head ache though. ?
> Wow! All of that stuff just to keep bees?
> So your saying these companies that “sell” the stuff chop it up into parts to sell it for more moola. Like a chop shop or a dollar store.... you have to buy EACH part to make up the whole thing you actually need.
> Ok... head ache just got bigger..???
> Well.. dam.....I’m gonna look into snakes then.
> Pllleeeaaasssseee don’t tell me THATS hard too????? ??
> (Just kidding, I have enough raising ONE sulcata... don’t need bees or snakes or spiders or cheese. .....well maybe some cheese would make me happy ?



Not really a chop shop, more like a DIY place, BUT there are lots of pieces involved in a simple honey bee hive. Kelley, and most bee hive stores, provide all the things. Each bee hive kind of has two or three large brooder boxes (called supers), this is where the queen hangs out and lays her eggs. Above these a keeper usually places a screen called a “queen excluder” that keeps the queen down in the brooder boxes, up above are the honey boxes. Each super has 10 frames. As the hive grows in size, you keep adding the honey supers on top. The trick is to keep them slowly building & storing honey. They keep storing honey for Winter, they don’t know u are going to rob them. Another trick is to make sure you leave enough honey in the hive for bees to eat all Winter long. Not enough & they starve. 

It’s a fun hobby - but costs add up & often you don’t get honey, for many reasons.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Not really a chop shop, more like a DIY place, BUT there are lots of pieces involved in a simple honey bee hive. Kelley, and most bee hive stores, provide all the things. Each bee hive kind of has two or three large brooder boxes (called supers), this is where the queen hangs out and lays her eggs. Above these a keeper usually places a screen called a “queen excluder” that keeps the queen down in the brooder boxes, up above are the honey boxes. Each super has 10 frames. As the hive grows in size, you keep adding the honey supers on top. The trick is to keep them slowly building & storing honey. They keep storing honey for Winter, they don’t know u are going to rob them. Another trick is to make sure you leave enough honey in the hive for bees to eat all Winter long. Not enough & they starve.
> 
> It’s a fun hobby - but costs add up & often you don’t get honey, for many reasons.


Fascinating stuff!!! I dont know why I don’t post about this from the start!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When pulled down fully it does cover the ears.
> But one can't see anything.


Yep... and the hollydays.and??❄ my kids and grands love getting a hat like that for Christmas. The hat has to have the floppy ears though that snap up if you don't need them. They will go so far as try to trick me into the other guys Christmas present by accidentally opening the wrong present.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Not really a chop shop, more like a DIY place, BUT there are lots of pieces involved in a simple honey bee hive. Kelley, and most bee hive stores, provide all the things. Each bee hive kind of has two or three large brooder boxes (called supers), this is where the queen hangs out and lays her eggs. Above these a keeper usually places a screen called a “queen excluder” that keeps the queen down in the brooder boxes, up above are the honey boxes. Each super has 10 frames. As the hive grows in size, you keep adding the honey supers on top. The trick is to keep them slowly building & storing honey. They keep storing honey for Winter, they don’t know u are going to rob them. Another trick is to make sure you leave enough honey in the hive for bees to eat all Winter long. Not enough & they starve.
> 
> It’s a fun hobby - but costs add up & often you don’t get honey, for many reasons.



well you just impress me sir.!
That was fascinating! ?
I am sorry it took me so long to answer but I am just seeing the news that Eddie Van Halen has passed away!
That was my childhood right there.
Every boy I ever liked in high school tried to be him . Only one ever came close. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In Scotland ??????? we used to say
> “They think they are the cheese, but don’t realize they’re only the stink”. ?


I am the Cheese! 
And quite possibly the stink as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good evening, my fellow potential beekeepers!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Amron said:


> I am looking into the possibility of keeping bees, pricing up the hives etc. Although I will admit to being slightly scared, perhaps I could just put the hives there and let them do their own thing but would be a shame to miss out on the honey



Keeping a bee hive is fun...if you have friendly bees! I had one for a few years many years ago, and a former teacher of mine was my mentor. He would stop by with no smoker, no headgear, no gloves, nothing to protect him. I would wear long sleeves, headgear, gloves, smoker in hand.

When we were done checking the hive, my mentor was fine. I had multiple stings! Every time I got near that hive I'd get stung.

When I asked my mentor why this was, he said "I don't know why, but your bees don't like you".

I liked them for as long as I could, then they moved to a different home.


----------



## Amron

Great to get 


Maro2Bear said:


> I would be very very surprised if this new fangled hive really works. Ive kept a few hives over the years. Started in 4-H club where I learned the hobby with a master bee keeper. Later on, twice in fact, ive started up new hives. There are lots and lots of upfront costs. The hives, the frames, the thin wax foundation, the bees, more supers (where the frames hang), a bee smoker, frame tool (to scrape open the hive), in the Fall, hopefully your bees have survived summer droughts, attacks by mites, or bears.... you have frames of honey. Now, you have to cut the caps off with hot knives. But, the honey just doesnt flow out. You need a 2 or 4 or 8 frame extractor that spins, and the centrifugal force makes the honey fling out..... ogh yes i forgot, i also took a course from the Univ of Md on ? keeping.
> 
> It’s a fun hobby, but lots of work if you want honey.
> 
> Here‘s a company that sells it all, from soup to nuts.
> 
> ?? - https://www.kelleybees.com/


Thank you. All advise helps


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Not really a chop shop, more like a DIY place, BUT there are lots of pieces involved in a simple honey bee hive. Kelley, and most bee hive stores, provide all the things. Each bee hive kind of has two or three large brooder boxes (called supers), this is where the queen hangs out and lays her eggs. Above these a keeper usually places a screen called a “queen excluder” that keeps the queen down in the brooder boxes, up above are the honey boxes. Each super has 10 frames. As the hive grows in size, you keep adding the honey supers on top. The trick is to keep them slowly building & storing honey. They keep storing honey for Winter, they don’t know u are going to rob them. Another trick is to make sure you leave enough honey in the hive for bees to eat all Winter long. Not enough & they starve.
> 
> It’s a fun hobby - but costs add up & often you don’t get honey, for many reasons.


Great explanation. Thank you


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good evening, my fellow potential beekeepers!



??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off for more wood. With the COVID pandemic, it seems like everyone has been doing home & garden renovations this Summer. Sooooo, supplies of decking, framing, things in general are scarce. I’m hoping to find deck planking as we need, since purchasing and hauling & unloading 75 sixteen foot boards all at once is a bit daunting.

Happy Wednesday. Sunny & warm here today. We might hit 80 or so. Luckily a nice Autumnal breeze will keep it nice.


----------



## Blackdog1714

No way at my house! My wife tolerated my plants that attract them , but she is scared too death of them. Her mom developed an allergy to them in her 50’s so my wife won’t chance it. She is a trooper though since she doesn’t like the mosquito spray people either


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Off for more wood. With the COVID pandemic, it seems like everyone has been doing home & garden renovations this Summer. Sooooo, supplies of decking, framing, things in general are scarce. I’m hoping to find deck planking as we need, since purchasing and hauling & unloading 75 sixteen foot boards all at once is a bit daunting.
> 
> Happy Wednesday. Sunny & warm here today. We might hit 80 or so. Luckily a nice Autumnal breeze will keep it nice.


It is all because of Pinterest! Heck in spring I couldn’t find the small Home Depot homer buckets since raised garden pictures exploded on Pinterest. Also since everyone is home sitting on it they want there deck to look nice


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baack & a success. Was only going to pickup 5 planks, but we loaded up 8. Loading up 8 is just as easy as 5. I keep them up on my roof rack and pull down as I need, BUT, going to try and go kayaking tomorrow, so will need to remove them all. Or work really long & hard today. I need a helper, other than poor wifey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, dearest apiarists.
Today is the Bank of Lao Establishment Day.
So that's nice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

We've had a question (new thread in the forum) about yellow bumps on a Russian tortoise in Wales. No idea if it's related at all to what we've been seeing in baby sulcatas in the U.S. and some cases in Asia.

Can anybody tell me or point me in good direction to help me understand where tortoises in the pet trade in the UK come from? 

I was thinking they would likely come via Europe. Am I wrong in that?


----------



## Zoeclare

Pastel Tortie said:


> We've had a question (new thread in the forum) about yellow bumps on a Russian tortoise in Wales. No idea if it's related at all to what we've been seeing in baby sulcatas in the U.S. and some cases in Asia.
> 
> Can anybody tell me or point me in good direction to help me understand where tortoises in the pet trade in the UK come from?
> 
> I was thinking they would likely come via Europe. Am I wrong in that?


There are a lot of breeders in the UK that advertise independently on free ad sites. Reptile shops only tend to have the more exotic species so i would guess the russian came from a backyard breeder or a dodgy pet shop! you dont need any CITES paperwork for a russian in the UK either.


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> We've had a question (new thread in the forum) about yellow bumps on a Russian tortoise in Wales. No idea if it's related at all to what we've been seeing in baby sulcatas in the U.S. and some cases in Asia.
> 
> Can anybody tell me or point me in good direction to help me understand where tortoises in the pet trade in the UK come from?
> 
> I was thinking they would likely come via Europe. Am I wrong in that?


They’re bred in the UK. Importing wild tortoises is illegal here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, if I ever did decide to return to the UK, I wouldn't be able to take Tidgy with me.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> They’re bred in the UK. Importing wild tortoises is illegal here


What about importing captive bred tortoises?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, dearest apiarists.
> Today is the Bank of Lao Establishment Day.
> So that's nice.


Whatever all that is... it's still been a nice day. Perfect weather for Sapphire to be enjoying one of his few last days outside.?


----------



## Zoeclare

Pastel Tortie said:


> What about importing captive bred tortoises?


Most of the ones I've seen for sale in "pet shops" say bred in the UK, it upsets me because they look so tiny and fragile so I don't think they would be imported although I think pet shops will do anything for money! I just don't think importing would be profitable though, russians are so easy to get cheap from a breeder I don't think the demand is there.


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Most of the ones I've seen for sale in "pet shops" say bred in the UK, it upsets me because they look so tiny and fragile so I don't think they would be imported although I think pet shops will do anything for money! I just don't think importing would be profitable though, russians are so easy to get cheap from a breeder I don't think the demand is there.


That's why I can't understand the mass smuggling of Russians in the first place. In our pet shops they only cost about $100. Is US paper really worth all that effort? I realize that a lot of people don't know that they've bought a small fully grown tortoise but it still doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> That's why I can't understand the mass smuggling of Russians in the first place. In our pet shops they only cost about $100. Is US paper really worth all that effort? I realize that a lot of people don't know that they've bought a small fully grown tortoise but it still doesn't make any sense to me.


It does seem crazy! The only thing I can think of why anyone would buy an overpriced sickly tort is that its pure impulse, they see the tort, the useless table, reptile bowls etc all in one place and just lose their heads! My redfoot cost £90 from a brilliant breeder and I've seen them in reptile shops for £140 and they already look dry and pyramided


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I understand how some of you .


Well and that's a deep subject... but I'm happy your family gets to enjoy my favorite meat this winter. ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Zoeclare said:


> It does seem crazy! The only thing I can think of why anyone would buy an overpriced sickly tort is that its pure impulse, they see the tort, the useless table, reptile bowls etc all in one place and just lose their heads! My redfoot cost £90 from a brilliant breeder and I've seen them in reptile shops for £140 and they already look dry and pyramided


Just realised I sounded a bit bitter there! It because someone I know did exactly that, for instagram pictures basically, and it made me cross! Rant over.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> That's why I can't understand the mass smuggling of Russians in the first place. In our pet shops they only cost about $100. Is US paper really worth all that effort? I realize that a lot of people don't know that they've bought a small fully grown tortoise but it still doesn't make any sense to me.


It usually costs more to do things the right way.


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> It does seem crazy! The only thing I can think of why anyone would buy an overpriced sickly tort is that its pure impulse, they see the tort, the useless table, reptile bowls etc all in one place and just lose their heads! My redfoot cost £90 from a brilliant breeder and I've seen them in reptile shops for £140 and they already look dry and pyramided


As little as I know, I had to tell a young pet shop worker I got to talking with, that his Russian is full grown. I had to teach another guy the difference between male and female as best I could. The few I've seen in our pet shops don't really look in really bad health. You'll not see a Redfoot though. But I'm in a small city that completely banned that for several years. We only lately have 4 shops now instead of 1. It's just weird to go to all that trouble to smuggle something that isn't worth big money. Maybe they're smuggling rocks inside a walking rock.?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Just realised I sounded a bit bitter there! It because someone I know did exactly that, for instagram pictures basically, and it made me cross! Rant over.


Not bitter. Bitter sweet ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> What about importing captive bred tortoises?


I think that's possible if you have documents to prove it's captive bred, a CITES permission paper, a health certificate and the tortoise has a chip implanted. I can't remember exactly, though I did once look it all up.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Whatever all that is... it's still been a nice day. Perfect weather for Sapphire to be enjoying one of his few last days outside.?


That's nice.
It's slowly getting cooler here, now, though we really need rain. Lots of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Just realised I sounded a bit bitter there! It because someone I know did exactly that, for instagram pictures basically, and it made me cross! Rant over.


I think it makes us all cross to see animals not looked after properly.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's nice.
> It's slowly getting cooler here, now, though we really need rain. Lots of it.


We are maybe going into what we call our Indian Summer except we haven't had the true frost or freeze yet where I am. We usually have some frosty days in the beginning of fall. Then it gets warmer. We need rain too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Roommates. 
I'm off to count the curtains in my bedroom.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Nos da, Adam!


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Baack & a success. Was only going to pickup 5 planks, but we loaded up 8. Loading up 8 is just as easy as 5. I keep them up on my roof rack and pull down as I need, BUT, going to try and go kayaking tomorrow, so will need to remove them all. Or work really long & hard today. I need a helper, other than poor wifey.


Did you work hard and get them boards down?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, dearest apiarists.
> Today is the Bank of Lao Establishment Day.
> So that's nice.


Good morning. Only a day late but I got here


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> Just realised I sounded a bit bitter there! It because someone I know did exactly that, for instagram pictures basically, and it made me cross! Rant over.


It was a good rant, my feelings exactly


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.
> I'm off to count the curtains in my bedroom.


Were they all still there??


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> What about importing captive bred tortoises?


We are very good at bureaucracy. The paperwork necessary makes it likely only for the most determined. And if you don’t have complete paperwork proving the lineage and health of the tortoise then there’s no hope.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Good morning. Only a day late but I got here



Good morning!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Were they all still there??


Dunno, can't remember how many there were before. 
That's why I was counting. 
I have four.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates! 
Today is American Touch Tag Day! 
Which would be fun, but no contact and make sure you all social distance, please.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crime in Multi-storey car parks. 
Wrong on so many different levels.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Amron said:


> Did you work hard and get them boards down?



Hhhm, I did a lot of prep work on the deck. Boards unloaded. Today some grass mowing & gardening. Remove all the Summer plants from deck, lawn chairs, etc.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhm, I did a lot of prep work on the deck. Boards unloaded. Today some grass mowing & gardening. Remove all the Summer plants from deck, lawn chairs, etc.


Makes me tired just thinking about it. 
I'm off for a lie down.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All!!! Took a tortoise pic the other day (starring Pickles) with nice sun and wind.. meant to share it but I guess I got side tracked so I will share now.. hoping you all enjoy your day!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Makes me tired just thinking about it.
> I'm off for a lie down.



If it helps, me too. Cutting up & lifting all the old planks a bit labor intensive.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Amron said:


> Reggie having his soak. So much easier now we have water in tap?❣


What a great looking sully! 
I have not been keeping up here on CDR.
Were you the one that lost a tort?
I hope it turned out well. If not sorry for bringing it up.


----------



## EllieMay

And just for Grins


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> If it helps, me too. Cutting up & lifting all the old planks a bit labor intensive.


 Don’t forget the pics...?

and now you’ve reminded me that I need to move all the tropicals and temperature sensitive pots. Guess I better get some electricity in The green house. Some of these pots are big this year and there’s no way I’m bringing them inside!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well and that's a deep subject... but I'm happy your family gets to enjoy my favorite meat this winter. ?


Forget the word.....feel....in my post. ?
Yes it is my favorite meat also. I love the neck roast better than the tenderloin. My son Jim filets the meat off the neck and then we roll it up and tie with string. It melts in your mouth. Yum Yum?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Baack & a success. Was only going to pickup 5 planks, but we loaded up 8. Loading up 8 is just as easy as 5. I keep them up on my roof rack and pull down as I need, BUT, going to try and go kayaking tomorrow, so will need to remove them all. Or work really long & hard today. I need a helper, other than poor wifey.


I can lend you a hand. ????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone! Kinda caught up. Will try to be around more often. It's good for me to see what's going on in the non political world.I need to stop watching so much news. 
Hope everyone is doing ok.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Kinda caught up. Will try to be around more often. It's good for me to see what's going on in the non political world.I need to stop watching so much news.
> Hope everyone is doing ok.?


Hello, Ray.  
All good here. 
Just counting the curtains in my living room.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Kinda caught up. Will try to be around more often. It's good for me to see what's going on in the non political world.I need to stop watching so much news.
> Hope everyone is doing ok.?


Good to read you in better spirits Ray!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ray.
> All good here.
> Just counting the curtains in my living room.


Hmmmm... are there many???


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Kinda caught up. Will try to be around more often. It's good for me to see what's going on in the non political world.I need to stop watching so much news.
> Hope everyone is doing ok.?


. . . and the political/voting ads! I'm so sick of 'em!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ray.
> All good here.
> Just counting the curtains in my living room.


Is this a euphemism for napping?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I received a phone call from a gal I used to know in the local turtle club. She's made me a meat loaf and will be bringing me a care package today! That, and the many get well cards I received in the mail from fellow Forum members has lifted my spirits tremendously! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!

Yesterday they removed my Plaster of Paris splint and stitches, and I was given a fancy velcro wrist brace, and was told to baby my arm and come back and see them in 4 weeks.

As to the fractured patella, I'm still hopping along behind my walker on one leg with my other leg in a brace and my knee appointment is next week.

(@Ray--Opo - I have so much admiration and appreciation for you!!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... are there many???


Zero, actually. 
Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Is this a euphemism for napping?


Goodness, no! 
I don't nap. 
I sleep in a very sophisticated, silent and unmoving sort of way, every now and again. 
Though wifey may disagree.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> (@Ray--Opo - I have so much admiration and appreciation for you!!!)


And I for you both. 
Enjoy the meat loaf.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I'm off to differentiate between large *Batostomella maniformis *and small _Stenopora primaeva._
Wish me luck
(not napping)


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhm, I did a lot of prep work on the deck. Boards unloaded. Today some grass mowing & gardening. Remove all the Summer plants from deck, lawn chairs, etc.


Impressed,,good work, ours went away a few weeks ago, shame we could of uses them as stepping stones through the huge puddles


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm off to differentiate between large *Batostomella maniformis *and small _Stenopora primaeva._
> Wish me luck
> (not napping)


Good luck, I am off to google


----------



## Amron

Ray--Opo said:


> What a great looking sully!
> I have not been keeping up here on CDR.
> Were you the one that lost a tort?
> I hope it turned out well. If not sorry for bringing it up.


Thank you so much, I cannot claim the credit, I have only had him for a few months, trying my hardest for home now. Yes Mr Herman went on a hide out, he has returned so it is all good, thanks


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhm, I did a lot of prep work on the deck. Boards unloaded. Today some grass mowing & gardening. Remove all the Summer plants from deck, lawn chairs, etc.


I think the beautiful fall weather is flowing your way. That's what I'm having. Perfect weather for deck work.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Forget the word.....feel....in my post. ?
> Yes it is my favorite meat also. I love the neck roast better than the tenderloin. My son Jim filets the meat off the neck and then we roll it up and tie with string. It melts in your mouth. Yum Yum?


I make a mean veggie soup with added barely, tomato and veggies. My version of beef barley veggie soup but it's deer instead.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I received a phone call from a gal I used to know in the local turtle club. She's made me a meat loaf and will be bringing me a care package today! That, and the many get well cards I received in the mail from fellow Forum members has lifted my spirits tremendously! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> Yesterday they removed my Plaster of Paris splint and stitches, and I was given a fancy velcro wrist brace, and was told to baby my arm and come back and see them in 4 weeks.
> 
> As to the fractured patella, I'm still hopping along behind my walker on one leg with my other leg in a brace and my knee appointment is next week.
> 
> (@Ray--Opo - I have so much admiration and appreciation for you!!!)


?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok folks, more show n tell.

Went out to work on the deck and we found this little long legged guy hanging out on the window screen. Yep, a ”Walking Stick” - not the type @Tidgy's Dad uses, but a real live insect.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, by special request @EllieMay a quick pix of the deck in progress.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, more show n tell.
> 
> Went out to work on the deck and we found this little long legged guy hanging out on the window screen. Yep, a ”Walking Stick” - not the type @Tidgy's Dad uses, but a real live insect.
> 
> View attachment 308404


We had a similar looking one on our window screen a few years back, but no photo as wifey didn't have her phoney thing then, Also had a nearly as bid praying mantis a little afterwards Wonderful!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, more show n tell.
> 
> Went out to work on the deck and we found this little long legged guy hanging out on the window screen. Yep, a ”Walking Stick” - not the type @Tidgy's Dad uses, but a real live insect.
> 
> View attachment 308404


I actually seen one last year for the first time ever.. didnt even know they were around here. Very cool. Inused to see praying mantis a lot as a kid.. havent seen one in yearsss


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, more show n tell.
> 
> Went out to work on the deck and we found this little long legged guy hanging out on the window screen. Yep, a ”Walking Stick” - not the type @Tidgy's Dad uses, but a real live insect.
> 
> View attachment 308404


Cool. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We had a similar looking one on our window screen a few years back, but no photo as wifey didn't have her phoney thing then, Also had a nearly as bid praying mantis a little afterwards Wonderful!


I usually have praying mantis every year here. I look lazy because I won't clean up last year's vines until I see the babies.


----------



## KarenSoCal

When I was in 2nd grade (a century ago), one day we were outside for recess. I wandered up to a boy who was intently looking at something in his hands.

I looked and was horrified! He had a praying mantis and was pulling its wings off! Torture for the fun of it. I told him to stop, and he laughed at me. So I attacked him.

I landed a couple good punches on him, and the playground monitor caught us.

I explained what I had seen (the evidence was writhing on the ground). We both got a good lecture about how fighting wasn't a good way to resolve problems, and...blah, blah, blah.

Nothing else came of it. I think the monitor was on my side, but she had to say something.

Now, I suspect he'd pull a gun on me, shoot me and anyone else within range, and cause a giant media feeding frenzy over 7 year olds packing in school. What ever happened to a good 'ole fistfight where the argument died with a couple bloody noses?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade (a century ago), one day we were outside for recess. I wandered up to a boy who was intently looking at something in his hands.
> 
> I looked and was horrified! He had a praying mantis and was pulling its wings off! Torture for the fun of it. I told him to stop, and he laughed at me. So I attacked him.
> 
> I landed a couple good punches on him, and the playground monitor caught us.
> 
> I explained what I had seen (the evidence was writhing on the ground). We both got a good lecture about how fighting wasn't a good way to resolve problems, and...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Nothing else came of it. I think the monitor was on my side, but she had to say something.
> 
> Now, I suspect he'd pull a gun on me, shoot me and anyone else within range, and cause a giant media feeding frenzy over 7 year olds packing in school. What ever happened to a good 'ole fistfight where the argument died with a couple bloody noses?


You just gained a fan lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually seen one last year for the first time ever.. didnt even know they were around here. Very cool. Inused to see praying mantis a lot as a kid.. havent seen one in yearsss


Hmmmm.
Did you eat a lot of them when you were a child?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade (a century ago), one day we were outside for recess. I wandered up to a boy who was intently looking at something in his hands.
> 
> I looked and was horrified! He had a praying mantis and was pulling its wings off! Torture for the fun of it. I told him to stop, and he laughed at me. So I attacked him.
> 
> I landed a couple good punches on him, and the playground monitor caught us.
> 
> I explained what I had seen (the evidence was writhing on the ground). We both got a good lecture about how fighting wasn't a good way to resolve problems, and...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Nothing else came of it. I think the monitor was on my side, but she had to say something.
> 
> Now, I suspect he'd pull a gun on me, shoot me and anyone else within range, and cause a giant media feeding frenzy over 7 year olds packing in school. What ever happened to a good 'ole fistfight where the argument died with a couple bloody noses?


I once found six teenagers playing football with a hedgehog. 
Red rage. 
Goodness.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You just gained a fan lol


Two fans. 
Well, I was already.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Did you eat a lot of them when you were a child?


nooo. I ripped wings off once and some girl named karen whooped my a**


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> nooo. I ripped wings off once and some girl named karen whooped my a**


Good for the girl called Karen. 
I would have pulled your arms off!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good for the girl called Karen.
> I would have pulled your arms off!


I guess i better learn how to reel in a bass with my feet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess i better learn how to reel in a bass with my feet


While wearing one of those beer helmets with the straw


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And bathroom visits are gonna be a hell of a task


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess i better learn how to reel in a bass with my feet


I catch swallows with my ears.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I catch swallows with my ears.


My fav bird lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My fav bird lol


Fair enough. 
My favourite bird is wifey.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And, by special request @EllieMay a quick pix of the deck in progress.
> 
> View attachment 308406


Looks great!!!

I’m so irritated at how obvious it is that mine must now be redone.. I’ll pay in room, Board, coffee, and conversation if you’d like to come show off your experience!!! Can also point out some good kayaking spots nearby) ( I’m making doe eyes and my best pouty face... which is really not good at all... lmao! )


----------



## EllieMay

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade (a century ago), one day we were outside for recess. I wandered up to a boy who was intently looking at something in his hands.
> 
> I looked and was horrified! He had a praying mantis and was pulling its wings off! Torture for the fun of it. I told him to stop, and he laughed at me. So I attacked him.
> 
> I landed a couple good punches on him, and the playground monitor caught us.
> 
> I explained what I had seen (the evidence was writhing on the ground). We both got a good lecture about how fighting wasn't a good way to resolve problems, and...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Nothing else came of it. I think the monitor was on my side, but she had to say something.
> 
> Now, I suspect he'd pull a gun on me, shoot me and anyone else within range, and cause a giant media feeding frenzy over 7 year olds packing in school. What ever happened to a good 'ole fistfight where the argument died with a couple bloody noses?


EXACTLY


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You just gained a fan lol


A couple!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two fans.
> Well, I was already.


Snap


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening friends.. well, it’s really into the night I suppose but I can’t seem to get things done in the right time frame anymore.. all is ok here in our neck of the woods.. no change with my daughter really. We saw the orthopedic surgeon again today and he explained to me that we can’t move forward with any kind of nerve grafts or shoulder repair due to the arterial graft that was done. Because the main artery was replaced twice, it needs time to heal and would be too risky due to the location to try and move forward yet.. in the mean time, some nerves could repair themselves?? We will keep the faith and move forward one day at a time.. we are playing hookie tomorrow and starting the weekend early.. going camping I think.. guess I better get ready for bed.. sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Amron

KarenSoCal said:


> When I was in 2nd grade (a century ago), one day we were outside for recess. I wandered up to a boy who was intently looking at something in his hands.
> 
> I looked and was horrified! He had a praying mantis and was pulling its wings off! Torture for the fun of it. I told him to stop, and he laughed at me. So I attacked him.
> 
> I landed a couple good punches on him, and the playground monitor caught us.
> 
> I explained what I had seen (the evidence was writhing on the ground). We both got a good lecture about how fighting wasn't a good way to resolve problems, and...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Nothing else came of it. I think the monitor was on my side, but she had to say something.
> 
> Now, I suspect he'd pull a gun on me, shoot me and anyone else within range, and cause a giant media feeding frenzy over 7 year olds packing in school. What ever happened to a good 'ole fistfight where the argument died with a couple bloody noses?


Impressive. Hope we stay friends


----------



## Amron

EllieMay said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> I’m so irritated at how obvious it is that mine must now be redone.. I’ll pay in room, Board, coffee, and conversation if you’d like to come show off your experience!!! Can also point out some good kayaking spots nearby) ( I’m making doe eyes and my best pouty face... which is really not good at all... lmao! )


You could be booked up for a very long time. Do you fancy a visit to wet and windy England?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soon be Christmas!


Counting the days. I think we need bigger advent calendars, now I would be impressed with chocolate each morning


----------



## Amron

JoesMum said:


> You live in Lancashire. It rains constantly. I went to university in Lancaster and learned all too well about the rain... it was so much wetter than my home in Yorkshire just the other side of the Pennines.
> 
> For the unitiated, Lancashire is just south of The Lake District in the North West of England. It gets all the rain off the Atlantic. There’s a reason the Lake District is where it is! ?
> To be fair, the UK has had a run of very bad weather recently. We had it rain pretty much non stop Thursday night to Sunday. Our pond is brim full and the rain butt filled in a night


Yes I'm a Lancashire lass and proud of it. My daughter has just moved into a flat in Lancaster, behind the town hall. She likes the city life now after being at university there. For me it's the quiet life, no neighbours means no noise and no traffic


----------



## Amron

Pastel Tortie said:


> I lived in Lancashire my first year in the UK, and in Yorkshire the other two years. Always flew into Manchester. There were so many shades of green... and so many sheep!


We are all a bit green around here, or so the Yorkshire people tell us ?? war if the roses


----------



## Zoeclare

Amron said:


> Yes I'm a Lancashire lass and proud of it. My daughter has just moved into a flat in Lancaster, behind the town hall. She likes the city life now after being at university there. For me it's the quiet life, no neighbours means no noise and no traffic


Sounds like bliss! One of my neighbours likes to sit in the garden and Facetime her private conversations for everyone to hear.


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> It does seem crazy! The only thing I can think of why anyone would buy an overpriced sickly tort is that its pure impulse, they see the tort, the useless table, reptile bowls etc all in one place and just lose their heads! My redfoot cost £90 from a brilliant breeder and I've seen them in reptile shops for £140 and they already look dry and pyramided


My first tort Fred (Hermann) was bought from a reptile shop, with all the wrong equipment. He was purchased by hubby who did not know any better, bless him, I did not either. I learned the expensive way, how they should be kept after a few years and he is very happy and healthy, hope the first few years have not done any damage My other 7 torts I have re-homed/rescued, some in a sorry state I hope I am doing right for them now and they can enjoy their life without complications. I have 3 daughter's to whom I will hand over the reins when my time comes


----------



## Amron

Zoeclare said:


> Sounds like bliss! One of my neighbours likes to sit in the garden and Facetime her private conversations for everyone to hear.


Arrhh. I would have to turn a hosepipe onto her. I hate listening to people??


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think there's a ice cube's chance in hell of seeing points, Carol. Me thinks points are a figment of Adam's imagination!


mmmm I think you just might be right.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm. Not exactly a problem but it would take too long.
> There were 23 players with columns for Mission points, other points and minus points plus bonuses. Then a grand total.
> -1 for asking.
> Please look after Sporky II.


Oh boy!!! Here we go again. And don't worry Sporky 11 has a spot right next to my head on my pillow and it never leaves my side. In fact it has become quite useful to stop sneaking figures in the household from stealing the chocolate chip cookies out of the jar.  Between my self and Sporky 11 I am not sure who is having more fun. It is also why I have not been here for a few days. We have been off on adventures, Sporky and I.

In fact Sporky wore several different outfits to tell the story of We're going on a Bear Hunt.!!


----------



## CarolM

Aw Aw, I will pretend that I was not involved at all in the mess!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And, the deck project continues. A stop at Harbor Freight yielded a nice cheap wrecking/crow bar and further down the road our stop at Lowes yielded 128 board feet of prime Pine decking. $28.00 / board = $240.00 total.....yikes. Whose idea was this!?


So, was it yours or the wife's idea?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I have never been to S. Africa. Maybe I can use Opo as my support pet and fly there.


Are we back to calling you by your alias Ray? As I am sure that Ray was enjoying you being called Opo.! Wait what....Who am I talking to now. I am so confused about who is who in the zoo.  From now on you will be forever known as RayOpo. And You are always welcome here, Although you would need to give me well advance warning as my house is not very wheelchair friendly. ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> New Jersey people can be very assertive or sometimes perceived as rude.


Note to self, Don't talk to New Jersey people!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> Sounds like bliss! One of my neighbours likes to sit in the garden and Facetime her private conversations for everyone to hear.


But it is so much juicer than the evening news! Maybe she needs this


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> So, was it yours or the wife's idea?



Ogh, i was happy with it, but splinters were forming & boards warping. I could have replaced a few boards, but wouldnt have looked to good. New boards will give it all a good finished look again. We’ll stain those planks in Springtime.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evening all. I had my regular shift at the rescue today. I was training a new volunteer on his first day which was nice
> 
> We had this gorgeous European Common Buzzard in. It’s one of the UK’s mid-size birds or prey, probably the biggest that we see regularly round where I live. The wingspan is similar to that of an Osprey.
> 
> They’re very patient birds and will sit for hours on a fence post waiting for a careless rabbit or pheasant to wander past. They’re often seen soaring on thermals as the day gets warmer. They’re usually alone except in breeding season.
> View attachment 308163


So did you handle it? Or does someone else handle and look after these kind of birds?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I always just say hello. I can't copy and paste so... but anyway I'm the new kid and never want to scare off a chance to chat ?


I have to catch up again with your doggie photos. so I think I owe you at least 4.:








I love the ears on this one.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> See I helped you with all my ❤


Yes totally, It was those damn ducks. Okay maybe they are not so bad, since they gave me my beloved sporky!! Which I am never giving up. You Can't have it. My preciousssssssssss


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's the problem when you have good ideas. Everyone wants it. I always say I'll show you how... to do it yourself ?


Yip, it is good to teach them how to fish rather than fishing for them. But I enjoy the garden work, so it is fine and every time I drive into the complex I get the satisfaction that I help it look so great.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I captured this picture of Arrow in his new garden.
> View attachment 308174


Arrow is so beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> I am looking into the possibility of keeping bees, pricing up the hives etc. Although I will admit to being slightly scared, perhaps I could just put the hives there and let them do their own thing but would be a shame to miss out on the honey


If you do that you won't be sorry, unless you are allergic, then I would not advise it.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> We would say 'fur coat and no knickers' ??


That is a good one. Very funny.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Good morning, Tuesday already. Very wet here, seems to be raining constantly,. Good weather for ??? may need to borrow a kayak to get to work


I hope it is a bit drier now.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> You live in Lancashire. It rains constantly. I went to university in Lancaster and learned all too well about the rain... it was so much wetter than my home in Yorkshire just the other side of the Pennines.
> 
> For the unitiated, Lancashire is just south of The Lake District in the North West of England. It gets all the rain off the Atlantic. There’s a reason the Lake District is where it is! ?
> To be fair, the UK has had a run of very bad weather recently. We had it rain pretty much non stop Thursday night to Sunday. Our pond is brim full and the rain butt filled in a night


NICE!!!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Green= rain... wherever you are in the world
> 
> Both counties have hills that are more suited to sheep than cattle.


Wouldn't the beef be really nice from the nice and green pastures?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooneve, Roommates!
> Today is National Mad Hatter Day in the USA !
> View attachment 308226
> 
> View attachment 308227


Love that Hat. Sporky and I, I think will work towards getting that this month. Then the two of us can go and visit Russia. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My sons and grandsons would love your hat. It would have to have the drop down ear pieces too though.?


SNAP


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Fine-looking speciman!!!


mmmmm, Are you trying to steal Wifey's property??????


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I would be very very surprised if this new fangled hive really works. Ive kept a few hives over the years. Started in 4-H club where I learned the hobby with a master bee keeper. Later on, twice in fact, ive started up new hives. There are lots and lots of upfront costs. The hives, the frames, the thin wax foundation, the bees, more supers (where the frames hang), a bee smoker, frame tool (to scrape open the hive), in the Fall, hopefully your bees have survived summer droughts, attacks by mites, or bears.... you have frames of honey. Now, you have to cut the caps off with hot knives. But, the honey just doesnt flow out. You need a 2 or 4 or 8 frame extractor that spins, and the centrifugal force makes the honey fling out..... ogh yes i forgot, i also took a course from the Univ of Md on ? keeping.
> 
> It’s a fun hobby, but lots of work if you want honey.
> 
> Here‘s a company that sells it all, from soup to nuts.
> 
> ?? - https://www.kelleybees.com/


Is there anything that you haven't done or know about?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not really a chop shop, more like a DIY place, BUT there are lots of pieces involved in a simple honey bee hive. Kelley, and most bee hive stores, provide all the things. Each bee hive kind of has two or three large brooder boxes (called supers), this is where the queen hangs out and lays her eggs. Above these a keeper usually places a screen called a “queen excluder” that keeps the queen down in the brooder boxes, up above are the honey boxes. Each super has 10 frames. As the hive grows in size, you keep adding the honey supers on top. The trick is to keep them slowly building & storing honey. They keep storing honey for Winter, they don’t know u are going to rob them. Another trick is to make sure you leave enough honey in the hive for bees to eat all Winter long. Not enough & they starve.
> 
> It’s a fun hobby - but costs add up & often you don’t get honey, for many reasons.


Well, if you put it like that, It is very sad that we are robbing them of all their hard work. Poor things.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Keeping a bee hive is fun...if you have friendly bees! I had one for a few years many years ago, and a former teacher of mine was my mentor. He would stop by with no smoker, no headgear, no gloves, nothing to protect him. I would wear long sleeves, headgear, gloves, smoker in hand.
> 
> When we were done checking the hive, my mentor was fine. I had multiple stings! Every time I got near that hive I'd get stung.
> 
> When I asked my mentor why this was, he said "I don't know why, but your bees don't like you".
> 
> I liked them for as long as I could, then they moved to a different home.


I love your stories. I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in your life. Just don't swat me please!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Baack & a success. Was only going to pickup 5 planks, but we loaded up 8. Loading up 8 is just as easy as 5. I keep them up on my roof rack and pull down as I need, BUT, going to try and go kayaking tomorrow, so will need to remove them all. Or work really long & hard today. I need a helper, other than poor wifey.


I would help, but by the time I got there, you just might be finished!


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, if I ever did decide to return to the UK, I wouldn't be able to take Tidgy with me.


Oh no. What would you do if you had to return to the UK, or are you not going back then?


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> Just realised I sounded a bit bitter there! It because someone I know did exactly that, for instagram pictures basically, and it made me cross! Rant over.


Rant away, that is why we are here, we will either ignore you, commiserate or rant with you. Either way you can rant as much as you like. Provided it is not religion or politics I believe.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> As little as I know, I had to tell a young pet shop worker I got to talking with, that his Russian is full grown. I had to teach another guy the difference between male and female as best I could. The few I've seen in our pet shops don't really look in really bad health. You'll not see a Redfoot though. But I'm in a small city that completely banned that for several years. We only lately have 4 shops now instead of 1. It's just weird to go to all that trouble to smuggle something that isn't worth big money. Maybe they're smuggling rocks inside a walking rock.?


You would be surprised what they will do to get drugs into a country.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's nice.
> It's slowly getting cooler here, now, though we really need rain. Lots of it.


Maybe Amron can send you some?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> We are maybe going into what we call our Indian Summer except we haven't had the true frost or freeze yet where I am. We usually have some frosty days in the beginning of fall. Then it gets warmer. We need rain too.


Well Amron and Mark should be able to help you guys out with rain.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is American Touch Tag Day!
> Which would be fun, but no contact and make sure you all social distance, please.


@Tidgy's Dad you're it.....


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All!!! Took a tortoise pic the other day (starring Pickles) with nice sun and wind.. meant to share it but I guess I got side tracked so I will share now.. hoping you all enjoy your day!!
> View attachment 308380


Why hello there Pickles. What a beautiful Tort you are!!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> If it helps, me too. Cutting up & lifting all the old planks a bit labor intensive.


Free gym


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> And just for Grins
> View attachment 308381
> View attachment 308382


Yayyyyy Friday has arrived.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Forget the word.....feel....in my post. ?
> Yes it is my favorite meat also. I love the neck roast better than the tenderloin. My son Jim filets the meat off the neck and then we roll it up and tie with string. It melts in your mouth. Yum Yum?


As long as you eat what you kill, then I don't have an issue. It is the ones who kill just for the trophy and then discard it that makes me mad. Like the Rhino and elephant poachers.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and the political/voting ads! I'm so sick of 'em!!!


I don't even see them.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I received a phone call from a gal I used to know in the local turtle club. She's made me a meat loaf and will be bringing me a care package today! That, and the many get well cards I received in the mail from fellow Forum members has lifted my spirits tremendously! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> Yesterday they removed my Plaster of Paris splint and stitches, and I was given a fancy velcro wrist brace, and was told to baby my arm and come back and see them in 4 weeks.
> 
> As to the fractured patella, I'm still hopping along behind my walker on one leg with my other leg in a brace and my knee appointment is next week.
> 
> (@Ray--Opo - I have so much admiration and appreciation for you!!!)


So glad that things are progressing so well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> I don't even see them.


That was one of the best side benefits about living in the UK during an American election year... No campaign ads!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, more show n tell.
> 
> Went out to work on the deck and we found this little long legged guy hanging out on the window screen. Yep, a ”Walking Stick” - not the type @Tidgy's Dad uses, but a real live insect.
> 
> View attachment 308404


Is that enlarged. Because it sure is one big walking stick!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So did you handle it? Or does someone else handle and look after these kind of birds?


I could have handled it if I needed to. I am experienced enough to be allowed to do so. 

Its cage divides into two, so I slipped the divider in and cleaned one half and then tried to persuade it to move to the clean half. It just sat and looked at me, so I picked up its perch and moved it complete with buzzard into the other half of the cage then put the divider back in to clean again. 

It’s a very relaxed bird. Didn’t seem bothered by anything!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> And, by special request @EllieMay a quick pix of the deck in progress.
> 
> View attachment 308406


I could use a deck, when you done there, you will have gained lots of experience and can come on over and do one for me. I will even make it easier for you, you won't have to lift any boards first, you can start from scratch.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> I hope it is a bit drier now.


No still raining


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wouldn't the beef be really nice from the nice and green pastures?


There are pastures in the valleys, but on the hills the green is heather and that’s not good for cows.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two fans.
> Well, I was already.


better make that three.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> I’m so irritated at how obvious it is that mine must now be redone.. I’ll pay in room, Board, coffee, and conversation if you’d like to come show off your experience!!! Can also point out some good kayaking spots nearby) ( I’m making doe eyes and my best pouty face... which is really not good at all... lmao! )


Snap!!, I Call you and add nice and sunny warm days without any rain.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> Maybe Amron can send you some?


Yes have a few hundred buckets up for grabs, maybe you would love me the hail stone circle hat has just arrived as well?️?️


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Snap


Quadtriple Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

A


EllieMay said:


> Good evening friends.. well, it’s really into the night I suppose but I can’t seem to get things done in the right time frame anymore.. all is ok here in our neck of the woods.. no change with my daughter really. We saw the orthopedic surgeon again today and he explained to me that we can’t move forward with any kind of nerve grafts or shoulder repair due to the arterial graft that was done. Because the main artery was replaced twice, it needs time to heal and would be too risky due to the location to try and move forward yet.. in the mean time, some nerves could repair themselves?? We will keep the faith and move forward one day at a time.. we are playing hookie tomorrow and starting the weekend early.. going camping I think.. guess I better get ready for bed.. sweet dreams everyone.


lso good news. Time and patience is something that you learn very quickly with traumatic events like this. With my back that was one of the things that I have had to learn and I still struggle with it. But I am glad that Jessica is doing okay. No news is good news as they say.


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Arrhh. I would have to turn a hosepipe onto her. I hate listening to people??


And yet you listen to us!!!


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Note to self, Don't talk to New Jersey people!!!


You are the exception of course @Chefdenoel10


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> And yet you listen to us!!!


Well, if someone doesn't like what we're saying, they only have to close their eyes. Closing one's ears is a bit more challenging.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Yayyyyy Friday has arrived.


When you are retired, most everyday is friday. 'cept some Mondays are thrown about


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I could have handled it if I needed to. I am experienced enough to be allowed to do so.
> 
> Its cage divides into two, so I slipped the divider in and cleaned one half and then tried to persuade it to move to the clean half. It just sat and looked at me, so I picked up its perch and moved it complete with buzzard into the other half of the cage then put the divider back in to clean again.
> 
> It’s a very relaxed bird. Didn’t seem bothered by anything!


Wow, that is so cool. I would have been tempted to give it a stroke.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There are pastures in the valleys, but on the hills the green is heather and that’s not good for cows.


Oh poor cows, I guess greener on the other side is not a good thing after all!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Quadtriple Snap!!


Snap, snap, snap, snap... There needs to be some toe tapping in there too... ?


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, if someone doesn't like what we're saying, they only have to close their eyes. Closing one's ears is a bit more challenging.


You mean you guys don't listen to every word I spout???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Oh poor cows, I guess greener on the other side is not a good thing after all!


I don't think cows are built for navigating difficult terrain. They're not exactly known for climbing.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> When you are retired, most everyday is friday. 'cept some Mondays are thrown about


Oh that is my dream job. then I can work in the garden as much as i like. BUT knowing my luck, I will finally retire and be have all the time in the world to work in the garden and viola, my body won't allow me too. SIGH!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think cows are built for navigating difficult terrain. They're not exactly known for climbing.


You never know....If pigs can fly why can't cows climb?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You mean you guys don't listen to every word I spout???


Audio difficulties... ?


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up and it is home time. I better pack up and go, as the kids will be waiting for supper. For once I would like to arrive home and supper is already made. Now that would be nice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> You never know....If pigs can fly why can't cows climb?


Pigs fly in airplanes.


----------



## CarolM

I will try ad chat again later, once all my chores are done at home. And that is including kicking some butts into gear.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up and it is home time. I better pack up and go, as the kids will be waiting for supper. For once I would like to arrive home and supper is already made. Now that would be nice.


Wishful thinking...


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pigs fly in airplanes.


Well then all we need to do is give the cows some climbing gear and they should be sorted.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wishful thinking...


Yip pretty much. Now let me goooo.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pigs fly in airplanes.


Well, they could... Although if someone ships livestock by air, it's probably horses.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Wow, that is so cool. I would have been tempted to give it a stroke.


I prefer to keep my hand in one piece  I was wearing leather gloves, but you still need to take care; there’s a lot of sharp bits on a bird of prey!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> I’m so irritated at how obvious it is that mine must now be redone.. I’ll pay in room, Board, coffee, and conversation if you’d like to come show off your experience!!! Can also point out some good kayaking spots nearby) ( I’m making doe eyes and my best pouty face... which is really not good at all... lmao! )


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> You could be booked up for a very long time. Do you fancy a visit to wet and windy England?


No.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> My first tort Fred (Hermann) was bought from a reptile shop, with all the wrong equipment. He was purchased by hubby who did not know any better, bless him, I did not either. I learned the expensive way, how they should be kept after a few years and he is very happy and healthy, hope the first few years have not done any damage My other 7 torts I have re-homed/rescued, some in a sorry state I hope I am doing right for them now and they can enjoy their life without complications. I have 3 daughter's to whom I will hand over the reins when my time comes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> mmmm I think you just might be right.


What?
You actually think you didn't have the biggest minus points score?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Are we back to calling you by your alias Ray? As I am sure that Ray was enjoying you being called Opo.! Wait what....Who am I talking to now. I am so confused about who is who in the zoo.  From now on you will be forever known as RayOpo. And You are always welcome here, Although you would need to give me well advance warning as my house is not very wheelchair friendly. ?


I would like to point out that the rock floor of the Cold Dark Room is actually pretty smooth, better than most pavements/ sidewalks and, as such, eminently suitable for wheelchairs or people who don't lift their feet when they walk. 
The Cold Dark Room is a pretty Dark, Cold and mysterious place and definitely dislikes mongooses and even recommends tortoises don't enter as it's so Cold and Dark. 
However, everyone else is most welcome, we don't care about your sex, orientation, nationality, colour, creed or beliefs. 
It's Dark in here. 
We're all the same.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Yes totally, It was those damn ducks. Okay maybe they are not so bad, since they gave me my beloved sporky!! Which I am never giving up. You Can't have it. My preciousssssssssss


You didn't use a capital letter. It's Spork or Sporky. 
Be careful or it might be gone.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> mmmmm, Are you trying to steal Wifey's property??????


Long distance relationship? No. . . I don't think so!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Oh no. What would you do if you had to return to the UK, or are you not going back then?


I'm not going back permanently, or so I hope. 
I love it here and so do wifey and Tidgy. 
We'll stay here, I think they're happy that we do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Maybe Amron can send you some?


I wish. 
@Amron 
Some rain, please?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> @Tidgy's Dad you're it.....


Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't touch me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> When you are retired, most everyday is friday. 'cept some Mondays are thrown about


I quite like Tuesdays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> You mean you guys don't listen to every word I spout???


I do.


----------



## Brendaf

rain? what is this thing you call rain ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brendaf said:


> rain? what is this thing you call rain ?


Quite. 
I've almost forgotten. 
Fancy a coffee?


----------



## Brendaf

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> I've almost forgotten.
> Fancy a coffee?


tea please with cream


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few weeks back, Baltimore’s Tall Ship ”The Pride of Baltimore II” put out a notice that they were recruiting folks to lend a hand in various bits of restoration & upkeep needing done on the ship now that the sailing season was done. All kinds of projects from painting to seeing to wood restoration, etc. I put in an application last week or so & was contacted yesterday by the Pride’s “Chief Mate” that they have a “Project in a Box” for me. 

The project -


> We are currently doing a re-fit of PRIDE's galley, and have a cabinet unit that needs to be refinished before going back in. This would be a mixture of paint and varnish work. Kinda fiddly, as the inside also needs to be re-finished. The unit is roughly 3' long, 2' tall and 1 1/2' wide.



What’s nice is that the Pride Team ”provides all the consumable materials, paint, varnish, brushes, sandpaper ect. as well as a written description of the work to be done.”

Sooo, I’ll be working on this Galley Box soon. 





Ps, here is a photo I took of the Pride as it returned back into the Port of Baltimore last September.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back, Baltimore’s Tall Ship ”The Pride of Baltimore II” put out a notice that they were recruiting folks to lend a hand in various bits of restoration & upkeep needing done on the ship now that the sailing season was done. All kinds of projects from painting to seeing to wood restoration, etc. I put in an application last week or so & was contacted yesterday by the Pride’s “Chief Mate” that they have a “Project in a Box” for me.
> 
> The project -
> 
> 
> What’s nice is that the Pride Team ”provides all the consumable materials, paint, varnish, brushes, sandpaper ect. as well as a written description of the work to be done.”
> 
> Sooo, I’ll be working on this Galley Box soon.
> 
> View attachment 308457


I know they will benefit from your excellent craftsmanship! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Brendaf said:


> tea please with cream


Hmmm. 
There are various scaly bits about the place that resemble tea-leaves. 
Grab an armadillo to sit on and relax.
Sugar?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back, Baltimore’s Tall Ship ”The Pride of Baltimore II” put out a notice that they were recruiting folks to lend a hand in various bits of restoration & upkeep needing done on the ship now that the sailing season was done. All kinds of projects from painting to seeing to wood restoration, etc. I put in an application last week or so & was contacted yesterday by the Pride’s “Chief Mate” that they have a “Project in a Box” for me.
> 
> The project -
> 
> 
> What’s nice is that the Pride Team ”provides all the consumable materials, paint, varnish, brushes, sandpaper ect. as well as a written description of the work to be done.”
> 
> Sooo, I’ll be working on this Galley Box soon.
> 
> View attachment 308457
> 
> 
> 
> Ps, here is a photo I took of the Pride as it returned back into the Port of Baltimore last September.
> 
> View attachment 308458


Just WOW!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wishful thinking...


Well supper wasn't done but at least the dishes were. ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What?
> You actually think you didn't have the biggest minus points score?
> View attachment 308452


Noooo I actually thought I wouldn't be getting a list of who got what scores. ??


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would like to point out that the rock floor of the Cold Dark Room is actually pretty smooth, better than most pavements/ sidewalks and, as such, eminently suitable for wheelchairs or people who don't lift their feet when they walk.
> The Cold Dark Room is a pretty Dark, Cold and mysterious place and definitely dislikes mongooses and even recommends tortoises don't enter as it's so Cold and Dark.
> However, everyone else is most welcome, we don't care about your sex, orientation, nationality, colour, creed or beliefs.
> It's Dark in here.
> We're all the same.


Of course it is. That is why we like it here.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You didn't use a capital letter. It's Spork or Sporky.
> Be careful or it might be gone.


Damn Ducks, I mean Keyboard. Please don't take my Sporky away. It will go into deep depression without me....and vice versa. !!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Long distance relationship? No. . . I don't think so!


Oh well, Wifey is safe then.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't touch me!
> View attachment 308453
> View attachment 308453


That is the beauty of electronic tagging. ??


----------



## CarolM

Brendaf said:


> tea please with cream


Oooh if only they had an emoji of rubbing hands in glee, I would be posting it. ??


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back, Baltimore’s Tall Ship ”The Pride of Baltimore II” put out a notice that they were recruiting folks to lend a hand in various bits of restoration & upkeep needing done on the ship now that the sailing season was done. All kinds of projects from painting to seeing to wood restoration, etc. I put in an application last week or so & was contacted yesterday by the Pride’s “Chief Mate” that they have a “Project in a Box” for me.
> 
> The project -
> 
> 
> What’s nice is that the Pride Team ”provides all the consumable materials, paint, varnish, brushes, sandpaper ect. as well as a written description of the work to be done.”
> 
> Sooo, I’ll be working on this Galley Box soon.
> 
> View attachment 308457
> 
> 
> 
> Ps, here is a photo I took of the Pride as it returned back into the Port of Baltimore last September.
> 
> View attachment 308458


Wow. Well done


----------



## CarolM

Seems like everyone has left the building, so I will come back a little bit later.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Ray.
> All good here.
> Just counting the curtains in my living room.


Did you figure out how many you have?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and the political/voting ads! I'm so sick of 'em!!!


Me tooooooo!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I received a phone call from a gal I used to know in the local turtle club. She's made me a meat loaf and will be bringing me a care package today! That, and the many get well cards I received in the mail from fellow Forum members has lifted my spirits tremendously! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> Yesterday they removed my Plaster of Paris splint and stitches, and I was given a fancy velcro wrist brace, and was told to baby my arm and come back and see them in 4 weeks.
> 
> As to the fractured patella, I'm still hopping along behind my walker on one leg with my other leg in a brace and my knee appointment is next week.
> 
> (@Ray--Opo - I have so much admiration and appreciation for you!!!)


Thanks, glad you are on the mend. I hope someday I will get rid of the walker.
I can use a quad cane but not real stable with it. Also takes more energy to use.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Amron said:


> Thank you so much, I cannot claim the credit, I have only had him for a few months, trying my hardest for home now. Yes Mr Herman went on a hide out, he has returned so it is all good, thanks


Thank goodness Mr. Herman is back!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I make a mean veggie soup with added barely, tomato and veggies. My version of beef barley veggie soup but it's deer instead.?


That sounds great.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Are we back to calling you by your alias Ray? As I am sure that Ray was enjoying you being called Opo.! Wait what....Who am I talking to now. I am so confused about who is who in the zoo.  From now on you will be forever known as RayOpo. And You are always welcome here, Although you would need to give me well advance warning as my house is not very wheelchair friendly. ?


You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay or you can call me RJ, but you don't have to call me Johnson.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think we are soon out of these nice sunny days....a solid 100 inside the roof...at high noon.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You would be surprised what they will do to get drugs into a country.


Yea. It's got to be more than smuggling cheap tortoises like horsefields. I think my little guy is priceless but... the math doesn't make sense unless there's another product coming with them.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> I love your stories. I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in your life. Just don't swat me please!!


I'm glad you like the stories. I have had an eclectic assortment of jobs, which have provided opportunities for gaffes, blunders, oversights, stupidities, and near-misses of epic proportions (at least to me at the time, probably didn't impact the world rhythm at all!).

As episodes fit into conversation, I will try to remember events and will further entertain you. ? ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh that is my dream job. then I can work in the garden as much as i like. BUT knowing my luck, I will finally retire and be have all the time in the world to work in the garden and viola, my body won't allow me too. SIGH!!!!


If I didn't have my developmentally disabled bro I would lose all track of time. He keeps his schedule no matter what. If I feel good I get something done besides my animals. They get cared for no matter what.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Long distance relationship? No. . . I don't think so!


I don't know that might be the best kind.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back, Baltimore’s Tall Ship ”The Pride of Baltimore II” put out a notice that they were recruiting folks to lend a hand in various bits of restoration & upkeep needing done on the ship now that the sailing season was done. All kinds of projects from painting to seeing to wood restoration, etc. I put in an application last week or so & was contacted yesterday by the Pride’s “Chief Mate” that they have a “Project in a Box” for me.
> 
> The project -
> 
> 
> What’s nice is that the Pride Team ”provides all the consumable materials, paint, varnish, brushes, sandpaper ect. as well as a written description of the work to be done.”
> 
> Sooo, I’ll be working on this Galley Box soon.
> 
> View attachment 308457
> 
> 
> 
> Ps, here is a photo I took of the Pride as it returned back into the Port of Baltimore last September.
> 
> View attachment 308458


That sounds thrilling to be able to help with a project like that. I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> You are the exception of course @Chefdenoel10



I promise!!!! I am the nicest person!
All I want is to see or make people happy!
I love to help others before myself ALWAYS!
I don’t know how I got stuck here. People are always so disrespectful to me even though I am nice to them. They take advantage of you if your nice here in NJ.
I just don’t understand why? 
I am too stupid to be or want to be mean!
I love to see happy nice people. And especially ones that mind their business!
Here they just want to “out do” each other.
My house is bigger...
My job is better....
I make more money..... bla bla bla....
First question out of my new neighbors mouth to my husband was :
Where do you work?
Oh, does that pay well?
I mean ... what??? Why is that important to people? To me that is not a conversation starter.?
I would never think to ask someone such a private question at least when I’m first meeting them but that’s New Jersey.
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up and it is home time. I better pack up and go, as the kids will be waiting for supper. For once I would like to arrive home and supper is already made. Now that would be nice.



youmust start to plat the lottery... then you can hire a cute chef??? And a maid (male of course). ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Well then all we need to do is give the cows some climbing gear and they should be sorted.



a cow with a back pack! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would like to point out that the rock floor of the Cold Dark Room is actually pretty smooth, better than most pavements/ sidewalks and, as such, eminently suitable for wheelchairs or people who don't lift their feet when they walk.
> The Cold Dark Room is a pretty Dark, Cold and mysterious place and definitely dislikes mongooses and even recommends tortoises don't enter as it's so Cold and Dark.
> However, everyone else is most welcome, we don't care about your sex, orientation, nationality, colour, creed or beliefs.
> It's Dark in here.
> We're all the same.



well said, dark lord. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay or you can call me RJ, but you don't have to call me Johnson.?



MY BROTHER SAID THAT TO ME ON A DAILY BASIS GROWING UP!!! ????
Thanks for the memory that I blackened out 
(I guess)? ? (I think)? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I promise!!!! I am the nicest person!
> All I want is to see or make people happy!
> I love to help others before myself ALWAYS!
> I don’t know how I got stuck here. People are always so disrespectful to me even though I am nice to them. They take advantage of you if your nice here in NJ.
> I just don’t understand why?
> I am too stupid to be or want to be mean!
> I love to see happy nice people. And especially ones that mind their business!
> Here they just want to “out do” each other.
> My house is bigger...
> My job is better....
> I make more money..... bla bla bla....
> First question out of my new neighbors mouth to my husband was :
> Where do you work?
> Oh, does that pay well?
> I mean ... what??? Why is that important to people? To me that is not a conversation starter.?
> I would never think to ask someone such a private question at least when I’m first meeting them but that’s New Jersey.
> ???


It's like that everywhere. Truely you never know when something you say can cheer up a person's day. Or kick them while they're down. I'd rather cheer them up. And it's not how much money you have it's how you spend it that counts. Sometimes big money comes with big debts for trying to keep up with the Joneses. So keep being you.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It's like that everywhere. Truely you never know when something you say can cheer up a person's day. Or kick them while they're down. I'd rather cheer them up. And it's not how much money you have it's how you spend it that counts. Sometimes big money comes with big debts for trying to keep up with the Joneses. So keep being you.?



Thanks Cathy. I have even tried to be more like them (mean) but I just can’t keep it up for long?? I feel “bitter” if I am mean for more than like two days. 
I like being me and nice ... especially nice.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I promise!!!! I am the nicest person!
> All I want is to see or make people happy!
> I love to help others before myself ALWAYS!
> I don’t know how I got stuck here. People are always so disrespectful to me even though I am nice to them. They take advantage of you if your nice here in NJ.
> I just don’t understand why?
> I am too stupid to be or want to be mean!
> I love to see happy nice people. And especially ones that mind their business!
> Here they just want to “out do” each other.
> My house is bigger...
> My job is better....
> I make more money..... bla bla bla....
> First question out of my new neighbors mouth to my husband was :
> Where do you work?
> Oh, does that pay well?
> I mean ... what??? Why is that important to people? To me that is not a conversation starter.?
> I would never think to ask someone such a private question at least when I’m first meeting them but that’s New Jersey.
> ???


Asking someone where they work, especially right off the bat, would be considered extremely rude in the UK.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Asking someone where they work, especially right off the bat, would be considered extremely rude in the UK.



thank you for telling me that
I will have a laugh tonight with hubby about it. 
I swear!! That’s all they ever ask!
It’s like a competition???
About 10 years ago one of the other neighbors had moved 
a new one came in and yet again the same question 
but luckily I was outside that night and when the guy proposed the question to my husband “where do you work”
my response was quickly to say ;
“why do you need a job?”
the conversation stopped after that so did the “ neighborly chats.”
Then I had to do penance that night for being mean!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you for telling me that
> I will have a laugh tonight with hubby about it.
> I swear!! That’s all they ever ask!
> It’s like a competition???
> About 10 years ago one of the other neighbors had moved
> a new one came in and yet again the same question
> but luckily I was outside that night and when the guy proposed the question to my husband “where do you work”
> my response was quickly to say ;
> “why do you need a job?”
> the conversation stopped after that so did the “ neighborly chats.”
> Then I had to do penance that night for being mean!


What a great response! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thanks Cathy. I have even tried to be more like them (mean) but I just can’t keep it up for long?? I feel “bitter” if I am mean for more than like two days.
> I like being me and nice ... especially nice.


Yea. I always feel sick if I stoop to that level. Even if I'm right. It's better for me to just live in my little bubble of peace.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More progress. Slow n steady says the tortoise wood worker.

About One Third Complete



Decking, Lots of Long Decking Planks



About Half Done


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you for telling me that
> I will have a laugh tonight with hubby about it.
> I swear!! That’s all they ever ask!
> It’s like a competition???
> About 10 years ago one of the other neighbors had moved
> a new one came in and yet again the same question
> but luckily I was outside that night and when the guy proposed the question to my husband “where do you work”
> my response was quickly to say ;
> “why do you need a job?”
> the conversation stopped after that so did the “ neighborly chats.”
> Then I had to do penance that night for being mean!


Well... it did sound like you were being nice and helpful. Did you really repent for that??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> More progress. Slow n steady says the tortoise wood worker.
> 
> About One Third Complete
> View attachment 308500
> 
> 
> Decking, Lots of Long Decking Planks
> View attachment 308501
> 
> 
> About Half Done
> View attachment 308502


Very nice ? I can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you figure out how many you have?


Yup. 
Zero. 
Took me a couple of hours, but got there in the end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Me tooooooo!


I don't want to get political in any way, but this US election is everywhere, even here in Morocco. 
There seems to be a Fly who is the star of the show. 
Again. 
Can one vote for it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> You can call me Ray or you can call me Jay or you can call me RJ, but you don't have to call me Johnson.?


I will call you Delores.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> I think we are soon out of these nice sunny days....a solid 100 inside the roof...at high noon.
> 
> View attachment 308479


Yummy!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea. It's got to be more than smuggling cheap tortoises like horsefields. I think my little guy is priceless but... the math doesn't make sense unless there's another product coming with them.


Tidgy is my little girl.
Quite seriously, I wouldn't take a million of your Pound Sterlingy things for her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I promise!!!! I am the nicest person!
> All I want is to see or make people happy!
> I love to help others before myself ALWAYS!
> I don’t know how I got stuck here. People are always so disrespectful to me even though I am nice to them. They take advantage of you if your nice here in NJ.
> I just don’t understand why?
> I am too stupid to be or want to be mean!
> I love to see happy nice people. And especially ones that mind their business!
> Here they just want to “out do” each other.
> My house is bigger...
> My job is better....
> I make more money..... bla bla bla....
> First question out of my new neighbors mouth to my husband was :
> Where do you work?
> Oh, does that pay well?
> I mean ... what??? Why is that important to people? To me that is not a conversation starter.?
> I would never think to ask someone such a private question at least when I’m first meeting them but that’s New Jersey.
> ???


I don't care where you are from. 
I happen to think you are amazing. 
The end.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> well said, dark lord. ?


I mean it. 
The world seems to be being ripped apart by differences in politics, religion, selfishness and greed.
Most of the people I have met in fifty years of travel and fifty plus countries visited just want the same basics as I do. 
A home, a job, security, an education, healthcare, entertainment and free speech. 
Life's Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> More progress. Slow n steady says the tortoise wood worker.
> 
> About One Third Complete
> View attachment 308500
> 
> 
> Decking, Lots of Long Decking Planks
> View attachment 308501
> 
> 
> About Half Done
> View attachment 308502


Looking good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Crikey. 
Be nice.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is my little girl.
> Quite seriously, I wouldn't take a million of your Pound Sterlingy things for her.


Yep I got up and got my little guy's food done the morning I fractured my knee cap. I admit I did it in a hurry before I wouldn't be able to later. That's how I knew what Yavonne did. She got up and walked.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yep I got up and got my little guy's food done the morning I fractured my knee cap. I admit I did it in a hurry before I wouldn't be able to later. That's how I knew what Yavonne did. She got up and walked.


Oh, good grief!
How long do these things take to heal?
Is it very painful?
Do I need to fracture a kneecap to be a Roommate?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... it did sound like you were being nice and helpful. Did you really repent for that??



?? yes I asked god to forgive me for being an a.. hole.. 
he taught me better than that...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't care where you are from.
> I happen to think you are amazing.
> The end.



thank you Tidgys dad.
The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yep I got up and got my little guy's food done the morning I fractured my knee cap. I admit I did it in a hurry before I wouldn't be able to later. That's how I knew what Yavonne did. She got up and walked.



Are you ok now???


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, good grief!
> How long do these things take to heal?
> Is it very painful?
> Do I need to fracture a kneecap to be a Roommate?


No you don't and I'd rather you didn't. Or anyone really. I was really lucky. My determination didn't get me in worse trouble then I was in already. The left side of my lower part of my leg feels numb inside and it's been 6 years. I'm just really glad I was able to recuperate at home without surgery. The hospital told me they can't really set a knee cap. They just do their best guestimate. That's why I keep praying for Yvonne. I so respect that lady.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ?? yes I asked god to forgive me for being an a.. hole..
> he taught me better than that...?


There's a saying among ladies. "If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all." I think that was a perfectly ladylike response.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Are you ok now???


Yea. It was a crazy experience. I still know it's there after 6 years but it's the other knee cap that goes through serious pain. It's ridiculous. So I don't forget it especially when someone else is going through something similar. Just a little thing done for them means a lot.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Can I get someone more familiar with sulcatas, or at least more familiar with carrot soaks, to weigh in on this thread?




__





Tortoise won’t eat


Hello! My names Annie and my tortoise name is raisin, I got him about six months ago, he was doing good I got him some mazuri tortoise diet and he won’t eat it, all he will eat is grass I’ve tried other stuff and he’s just not wanting it. Now he’s not wanting to do anything he won’t eat or move...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's in the Introductions section of the forum, which is probably why it hasn't been seen and answered as much as typical.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> There's a saying among ladies. "If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all." I think that was a perfectly ladylike response.?


This saying is also applicable to gentlemen. 
I hope they still exist.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Some Friday evenings, it stays busy on the forum. Other Fridays, we get these really quiet lulls.


----------



## Amron

CarolM said:


> And yet you listen to us!!!


True


----------



## Amron

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't think cows are built for navigating difficult terrain. They're not exactly known for climbing.


I wish someone would tell the cows next to us, they keep climbing the banks to get to our pear tree, mind you that could be my fault I pick the pears and apples for them and throw them over the fence for them. They call each day for their treats?


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish.
> @Amron
> Some rain, please?


I could sing you a song and record it, mum always says my voice will bring down the rain


----------



## Amron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you for telling me that
> I will have a laugh tonight with hubby about it.
> I swear!! That’s all they ever ask!
> It’s like a competition???
> About 10 years ago one of the other neighbors had moved
> a new one came in and yet again the same question
> but luckily I was outside that night and when the guy proposed the question to my husband “where do you work”
> my response was quickly to say ;
> “why do you need a job?”
> the conversation stopped after that so did the “ neighborly chats.”
> Then I had to do penance that night for being mean!


So worth it, I bet their faces were astounded and they were stumped as to what to say. If some one is rude to me, I go overboard with the niceness and charm, they don't know how to take it and all the time I smile


----------



## Amron

Today is World Mental Health Day so I have out some pocket hugs out and about. Not as many as I would of liked but have been busy doing poppies for the British legion


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates!  
As has been mentioned, today is World Mental Health Day, perhaps more important than ever this year with many people in lockdown and alone, many having lost their jobs or even relatives and friends. 
I shall try sending a lot of positive messages to people today.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me. 

A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.

Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship. 

As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?. 

Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.

Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.

Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.

Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen. 

I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family. 

Smile on turtle friends.


----------



## Yvonne G

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.


This story comes at a good time We all could use a happy ending right about now!!


----------



## Amron

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.


Amazing life story, beautiful. I wish them a long life if happiness


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> Today is World Mental Health Day so I have out some pocket hugs out and about. Not as many as I would of liked but have been busy doing poppies for the British legion


I love those. I'm trying to dream up a horsefield tortoise lifesize crochet stuffy pattern. For the winter months when I can't get out much. I can't stand to just sit and watch TV. My grandkids would love them even the teens.


----------



## Cathie G

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.


That's such a beautiful story. Even with it's twists and turns, life can be amazing. If we're here we have a chance to make it better.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Always lots to catch up on here in the Room. Took a day off from deck building to enjoy some early Autumnal kayaking. A bit overcast, but warm gentle breezes made it a good day out.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey lovely people


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey lovely people


Hi ya.?


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> Hi ya.?


How are you doing Cathie?


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> I love those. I'm trying to dream up a horsefield tortoise lifesize crochet stuffy pattern. For the winter months when I can't get out much. I can't stand to just sit and watch TV. My grandkids would love them even the teens.


I have just done a tortoise not seen it up yet, that's the bit I don't like


----------



## Amron

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey lovely people


Hello


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> I love those. I'm trying to dream up a horsefield tortoise lifesize crochet stuffy pattern. For the winter months when I can't get out much. I can't stand to just sit and watch TV. My grandkids would love them even the teens.


Thank you


----------



## Amron

Amron said:


> I have just done a tortoise not seen it up yet, that's the bit I don't like


Sewn up not seen


----------



## Amron

Maro2Bear said:


> Always lots to catch up on here in the Room. Took a day off from deck building to enjoy some early Autumnal kayaking. A bit overcast, but warm gentle breezes made it a good day out.
> 
> View attachment 308558


Beautiful and serene


----------



## Cathie G

I


Billna the 2 said:


> How are you doing Cathie?


I'm hanging in there.???. I got to see a praying mantis today though. The darling was on the front outside wall of my home. My grandson came by and called my attention to that because he knows how much I love them. Here's a picture.


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> I have just done a tortoise not seen it up yet, that's the bit I don't like


I'd love to see it. Sometimes I have a hard time posting pictures here too. But that's okay I'll just try again.


----------



## Billna the 2

Cathie G said:


> I
> I'm hanging in there.???. I got to see a praying mantis today though. The darling was on the front outside wall of my home. My grandson came by and called my attention to that because he knows how much I love them. Here's a picture.
> View attachment 308564


Wow that's so cool.
I'm just trying to do a cool tort pic haha
Adult in back and little one upfront.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Always lots to catch up on here in the Room. Took a day off from deck building to enjoy some early Autumnal kayaking. A bit overcast, but warm gentle breezes made it a good day out.
> 
> View attachment 308558


That was interesting. I love the scenes but was that a kayak dock from way back. ??? Cool.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> As has been mentioned, today is World Mental Health Day, perhaps more important than ever this year with many people in lockdown and alone, many having lost their jobs or even relatives and friends.
> I shall try sending a lot of positive messages to people today.


Well...if I admit I can't concentrate on TV to my doctor he'll think I'm nuts ?. Then I'll have to admit what I usually do. Then he'll think I'm an old lady addicted to social media so how do I win this race.??


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'd love to see it. Sometimes I have a hard time posting pictures here too. But that's okay I'll just try again.


Maybe you meant sewn. I want to join mine by crochet in the backloop and do the scutes like a patchwork project.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey lovely people


But u dont say hello to me


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> Sewn up not seen


I understood that later then saw this. Oh well... I still want to see a pic for inspiration.?


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But u dont say hello to me


Haha?
Hello to you too lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Haha?
> Hello to you too lol


Thank u! And a hello to u too lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But u dont say hello to me


Hola!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hola!


Que? Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Que? Lol


Si...


----------



## Yvonne G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey lovely people


Wow! Haven't seen you in quite a while!


----------



## Billna the 2

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Haven't seen you in quite a while!


Yeah I been on ghost mode haha


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't want to get political in any way, but this US election is everywhere, even here in Morocco.
> There seems to be a Fly who is the star of the show.
> Again.
> Can one vote for it?


Yes a voter could write in a vote for the fly on the ballot. 
I think I will write your name in.
ADAM FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I will call you Delores.


Oh please don't, I will be full of sorrow and pain. ??
But I guess at the moment it is fitting. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes a voter could write in a vote for the fly on the ballot.
> I think I will write your name in.
> ADAM FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!


I second that.? Only tortoise's pets should rule.


----------



## Amron

Cathie G said:


> Maybe you meant sewn. I want to join mine by crochet in the backloop and do the scutes like a patchwork project.?


I did mine as hexagons and joined them


----------



## Amron

Billna the 2 said:


> Haha?
> Hello to you too lol


I think you were included,iovely


----------



## Amron

Good morning, it's Sunday, the day of rest. It has stopped raining, hopefully it is going to the places that need some. Going to collect some chickens today from a farm that had them in barns, hope they have some feathers on them. Then my daughter and partner are calling to see us so I am cooking a Sunday lunch, lots of veggies as she is Vegan but we are having lamb. ( currently we are in lockdown so she shouldn't be coming, we will be social distancing, sitting at a large dining table)


----------



## Billna the 2

Amron said:


> Good morning, it's Sunday, the day of rest. It has stopped raining, hopefully it is going to the places that need some. Going to collect some chickens today from a farm that had them in barns, hope they have some feathers on them. Then my daughter and partner are calling to see us so I am cooking a Sunday lunch, lots of veggies as she is Vegan but we are having lamb. ( currently we are in lockdown so she shouldn't be coming, we will be social distancing, sitting at a large dining table)


Good morning


----------



## Amron

Billna the 2 said:


> Good morning





Billna the 2 said:


> Good morning


Hope you are having a rest day and the weather is being kind to you


----------



## Billna the 2

Amron said:


> Hope you are having a rest day and the weather is being kind to you


So far so good it seems to be pret5goos, I hope the same


----------



## Amron

Billna the 2 said:


> So far so good it seems to be pret5goos, I hope the same


It is beautiful here, enjoying the day


----------



## Maro2Bear

A wee garden spider decided to hitch a ride on wifey‘s car. It made a round trip ride to Virginia on the windscreen & back.

Boo!


----------



## Professor Brenda

Cathie G said:


> That's such a beautiful story. Even with it's twists and turns, life can be amazing. If we're here we have a chance to make it better.??


Absolutely!


----------



## Professor Brenda

Cathie G said:


> I
> I'm hanging in there.???. I got to see a praying mantis today though. The darling was on the front outside wall of my home. My grandson came by and called my attention to that because he knows how much I love them. Here's a picture.
> View attachment 308564


Had two praying mantis in my house this week. I just keep moving them outside. I think they come in on our clothes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.





To you all. 
What a heartwarming story.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This story comes at a good time We all could use a happy ending right about now!!


Happy Beginnings can be quite nice, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I
> I'm hanging in there.???. I got to see a praying mantis today though. The darling was on the front outside wall of my home. My grandson came by and called my attention to that because he knows how much I love them. Here's a picture.
> View attachment 308564


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Well...if I admit I can't concentrate on TV to my doctor he'll think I'm nuts ?. Then I'll have to admit what I usually do. Then he'll think I'm an old lady addicted to social media so how do I win this race.??


Get him to buy a tortoise and join the Tortoise Forum and introduce him to the Cold Dark Room.
Then I can charge him for coffee and everyone's happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes a voter could write in a vote for the fly on the ballot.
> I think I will write your name in.
> ADAM FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!


I would be a very bad President. 
I would just get drunk all the time, steal lots of money, insult lots of people and buy all the museum's fossil collections.
And declare war on France.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I second that.? Only tortoise's pets should rule.


Let's go a step further and just put Tidgy in charge.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Amron said:


> Good morning, it's Sunday, the day of rest. It has stopped raining, hopefully it is going to the places that need some. Going to collect some chickens today from a farm that had them in barns, hope they have some feathers on them. Then my daughter and partner are calling to see us so I am cooking a Sunday lunch, lots of veggies as she is Vegan but we are having lamb. ( currently we are in lockdown so she shouldn't be coming, we will be social distancing, sitting at a large dining table)


Those chickens in barns with no feathers on them are so much easier to pluck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those chickens in barns with no feathers on them are so much easier to pluck.


Don't barns normally have no feathers on them?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would be a very bad President.
> I would just get drunk all the time, steal lots of money, insult lots of people and buy all the museum's fossil collections.
> And declare war on France.


Pretty much par for the course. You will fit in fine.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon my tortoise friends. 
Hope all is well. Just found out my son Ray left Muskegon Michigan on his boat. To make the trip around Michigan for Bay City Michigan. He left on thur. and didn't tell me because he was by himself. He is in Mackinaw City for a few days because of weather. He met up with his wife there for the rest of the trip.
I wanted to go but didn't want to take a chance of flying to Michigan because of the covid virus. I am regretting that decision now. 
It's about a 500 mile journey. With his wife abroad there should be some great pics.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.



wishing you peace and lots of loveliness !!
What a wonderful story! 
all the best to you my lady and your new adventures..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> A wee garden spider decided to hitch a ride on wifey‘s car. It made a round trip ride to Virginia on the windscreen & back.
> 
> Boo!
> View attachment 308588



How's that a garden spider!!?????
It’s yellow...
It’s orange...
AND IT IS GLOOOOWWWING!!!!!! ??
What the...?
I am scared !
I once had a HUGE black and yellow spider living in my hydrangea and when you got close to it IT SHOOK ITSELF ON THE WEB!!!!! I mean the whole thing shook!!!!
When you backed away it stopped!
My father looked it up on Google and it was a very rare spider for my neck of the woods.
I can’t remember what kind it was though?
Even though I don’t like spiders, I still had the utmost respect for her and kept my distance but stared in awe...(sp?)
(You would have definitely know this was a gurl spider...and she had an attitude)


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m thinking our weather prognosticators are trying to be a bit too accurate these days.




But....to be honest here. Pretty accurate.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would be a very bad President.
> I would just get drunk all the time, steal lots of money, insult lots of people and buy all the museum's fossil collections.
> And declare war on France.


Silly you are the president—- sleepovers in the all the museums!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would be a very bad President.
> I would just get drunk all the time, steal lots of money, insult lots of people and buy all the museum's fossil collections.
> And declare war on France.



ssoooo..... one of the usuals then? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Don't barns normally have no feathers on them?


Good point. 
But I expect they have pigeon, crow and sparrow feathers on them. 
Not many chicken feathers, though.


----------



## Zoeclare

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking our weather prognosticators are trying to be a bit too accurate these days.
> 
> View attachment 308613
> 
> 
> But....to be honest here. Pretty accurate.


This is brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoonyeve, Roommates! 
Today is the International Day of the Girl Child. 
So lots of head rubs and treats for Tidgy.


----------



## Amron

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Those chickens in barns with no feathers on them are so much easier to pluck.


Not much meat tho, but one laid us an egg on the journey home


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good point.
> But I expect they have pigeon, crow and sparrow feathers on them.
> Not many chicken feathers, though.



And ALL of them I assure you must have
Poop on them! ??


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And ALL of them I assure you must have
> Poop on them! ??


Well... don't sit under a tree and allow the birds to remain in it. They have a good aim.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Get him to buy a tortoise and join the Tortoise Forum and introduce him to the Cold Dark Room.
> Then I can charge him for coffee and everyone's happy.


I'm trying to go slow about all that. He was happy to see me and Joe. He said hello across the lobby and called me Miss Green. He's a brand spanking new Doctor and very good. He told me he was upset when the coronavirus hit and thought he'd lost us as patients. The health department and him decided to do a home visit instead but it's not what he wanted.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What happens to a frog's car when it breaks down?

It gets toad away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good afternoonyeve, Roommates! 
Today is Free Thought Day. 

Platypuses live in trees and eat pencils.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoonyeve, Roommates!
> Today is Free Thought Day.
> 
> Platypuses live in trees and eat pencils.


And gravity is optional! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.


You just made my heart so happy! BLESSED!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoonyeve, Roommates!
> Today is Free Thought Day.
> 
> Platypuses live in trees and eat pencils.


So what about that sixth sense they have???


----------



## EllieMay

Hello all!!! Missed y’all... happy Monday eve ;-)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Hello all!!! Missed y’all... happy Monday eve ;-)


We missed you, too! How was the weekend?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> We missed you, too! How was the weekend?


It was ok... the family really needed the break but honestly, I needed to get caught up .. now I’m just farther behind.. I was a nervous wreck about my daughter being out and getting jarred or some other catastrophe.. I had to mentally check myself ! Everyone did have a good time though and I know they all needed it.. we went to River Run ATV park .. they were doing a fundraising ride for cancer cure...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> It was ok... the family really needed the break but honestly, I needed to get caught up .. now I’m just farther behind.. I was a nervous wreck about my daughter being out and getting jarred or some other catastrophe.. I had to mentally check myself ! Everyone did have a good time though and I know they all needed it.. we went to River Run ATV park .. they were doing a fundraising ride for cancer cure...


I would have been stressed, too, with all the worry. I'm glad you at least got to have some fun, and for a good cause!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hello all!!! Missed y’all... happy Monday eve ;-)


I am even with no electricity. And I have to listen to my little baofeng radio. Plus I fired up the atomic lights with batteries. Thank the Lord it's warm. I'm missing a bunch of TV though.?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I am even with no electricity. And I have to listen to my little baofeng radio. Plus I fired up the atomic lights with batteries. Thank the Lord it's warm. I'm missing a bunch of TV though.?


Sorry about the lack of electricity... I hope you weren't waiting on the endings to too many cliffhangers... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I would have been stressed, too, with all the worry. I'm glad you at least got to have some fun, and for a good cause!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I am even with no electricity. And I have to listen to my little baofeng radio. Plus I fired up the atomic lights with batteries. Thank the Lord it's warm. I'm missing a bunch of TV though.?


Hope that gets sorted soon!! I don’t want you having withdrawals ;-)


----------



## Blackdog1714

Oh my no TV so sad for you! You are missing a true classic Night of the Lepus!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sorry about the lack of electricity... I hope you weren't waiting on the endings to too many cliffhangers... ?


Nope I wasn't and it just now magically came back on. But really I had to have a little bit of practice before winter anyway. So I'm glad for the reminder. Charge the batteries!etc


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hope that gets sorted soon!! I don’t want you having withdrawals ;-)


I can deal with no TV but no radio is the pits. .. and the electricity just went out again after it came back on. I wish they'd make up their mind. But anyway I have a little baofeng radio for backup and I should learn how to use it for more than just music anyway. And as you can see I'm on here too.? I use the TV to put myself to sleep.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 308752
> View attachment 308753
> View attachment 308754
> View attachment 308755


Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.


What a wonderful outcome!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Your little guy is so cute!


Thank you!!! He’s a brainiac;-) a huge “mommas boy” too.. I guess I should have clarified more about the pics... don’t think I’m lewd because of the boobie necklace that Jess was wearing.. She bought that for me because the theme of the ride was “ save the ta-ta’s” ... I had to let her wear it though because my son did not “ get it” ... lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!!! He’s a brainiac;-) a huge “mommas boy” too.. I guess I should have clarified more about the pics... don’t think I’m lewd because of the boobie necklace that Jess was wearing.. She bought that for me because the theme of the ride was “ save the ta-ta’s” ... I had to let her wear it though because my son did not “ get it” ... lol


Haha you should see my Pink stickers on my cars “Subies for boobies!”


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back, Baltimore’s Tall Ship ”The Pride of Baltimore II” put out a notice that they were recruiting folks to lend a hand in various bits of restoration & upkeep needing done on the ship now that the sailing season was done. All kinds of projects from painting to seeing to wood restoration, etc. I put in an application last week or so & was contacted yesterday by the Pride’s “Chief Mate” that they have a “Project in a Box” for me.
> 
> The project -
> 
> 
> What’s nice is that the Pride Team ”provides all the consumable materials, paint, varnish, brushes, sandpaper ect. as well as a written description of the work to be done.”
> 
> Sooo, I’ll be working on this Galley Box soon.
> 
> View attachment 308457
> 
> 
> 
> Ps, here is a photo I took of the Pride as it returned back into the Port of Baltimore last September.
> 
> View attachment 308458


Oh wow that must be exciting for you!!! I will look for photos


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I think we are soon out of these nice sunny days....a solid 100 inside the roof...at high noon.
> 
> View attachment 308479


It's 60 and raining. Inside Mary Knobbins shed it is a steady 90 degrees


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I promise!!!! I am the nicest person!
> All I want is to see or make people happy!
> I love to help others before myself ALWAYS!
> I don’t know how I got stuck here. People are always so disrespectful to me even though I am nice to them. They take advantage of you if your nice here in NJ.
> I just don’t understand why?
> I am too stupid to be or want to be mean!
> I love to see happy nice people. And especially ones that mind their business!
> Here they just want to “out do” each other.
> My house is bigger...
> My job is better....
> I make more money..... bla bla bla....
> First question out of my new neighbors mouth to my husband was :
> Where do you work?
> Oh, does that pay well?
> I mean ... what??? Why is that important to people? To me that is not a conversation starter.?
> I would never think to ask someone such a private question at least when I’m first meeting them but that’s New Jersey.
> ???


But, I'll put a Californian against Your New Jerseyian. New Jersey has the balls to ask the Californian about his job, but the surfer kid is so stoned he just says "Yeah dude, whatever" and strolls off. When people ask me inappropriate questions, I get smart, "What are you a cop?", or nunya, how hard is it to simply say no??? I never answer questions that I don't want to, or make me uncomfortable. I really do have a disagreeable personality, mostly because I'm a smarta**.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!!! He’s a brainiac;-) a huge “mommas boy” too.. I guess I should have clarified more about the pics... don’t think I’m lewd because of the boobie necklace that Jess was wearing.. She bought that for me because the theme of the ride was “ save the ta-ta’s” ... I had to let her wear it though because my son did not “ get it” ... lol



You and your family look beautiful!
I am sooooo happy for you getting out for awhile and with your daughter too!
Wonderful to see you on the road to better things life has to offer!!!
Best wishes! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> But, I'll put a Californian against Your New Jerseyian. New Jersey has the balls to ask the Californian about his job, but the surfer kid is so stoned he just says "Yeah dude, whatever" and strolls off. When people ask me inappropriate questions, I get smart, "What are you a cop?", or nunya, how hard is it to simply say no??? I never answer questions that I don't want to, or make me uncomfortable. I really do have a disagreeable personality, mostly because I'm a smarta**.



I am stealing the “ what are you a cop” line immediately!!! ?
That’s great!!! Lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> And gravity is optional! ?


Like gravy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> So what about that sixth sense they have???


Pencils have a sixth sense?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pencils have a sixth sense?
> View attachment 308772


I think some writing implements have minds of their own... ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh my no TV so sad for you! You are missing a true classic Night of the Lepus!


Yup. Great film!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think some writing implements have minds of their own... ?


My quill pen certainly does. 
Probably because it's still attached to the goose.


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm glad you like the stories. I have had an eclectic assortment of jobs, which have provided opportunities for gaffes, blunders, oversights, stupidities, and near-misses of epic proportions (at least to me at the time, probably didn't impact the world rhythm at all!).
> 
> As episodes fit into conversation, I will try to remember events and will further entertain you. ? ?


Absolutely fantabalicious!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I promise!!!! I am the nicest person!
> All I want is to see or make people happy!
> I love to help others before myself ALWAYS!
> I don’t know how I got stuck here. People are always so disrespectful to me even though I am nice to them. They take advantage of you if your nice here in NJ.
> I just don’t understand why?
> I am too stupid to be or want to be mean!
> I love to see happy nice people. And especially ones that mind their business!
> Here they just want to “out do” each other.
> My house is bigger...
> My job is better....
> I make more money..... bla bla bla....
> First question out of my new neighbors mouth to my husband was :
> Where do you work?
> Oh, does that pay well?
> I mean ... what??? Why is that important to people? To me that is not a conversation starter.?
> I would never think to ask someone such a private question at least when I’m first meeting them but that’s New Jersey.
> ???


Oh you mean it is safe to you ask you that question now? I thought I had to give it a little bit more time. Soooooo what do you do? And where do you work? And most important of all Can you lend me money please?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> youmust start to plat the lottery... then you can hire a cute chef??? And a maid (male of course). ??


Gave up on the lottery, never win, all I do is give my money to the winners. Might as well go to the next winner and say, Here you go, this is the R20 I would have spent on the lottery.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> More progress. Slow n steady says the tortoise wood worker.
> 
> About One Third Complete
> View attachment 308500
> 
> 
> Decking, Lots of Long Decking Planks
> View attachment 308501
> 
> 
> About Half Done
> View attachment 308502


Well done, Looking really great. But you missed a couple of spots in the decking (you can see them in the third photo) ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Yep I got up and got my little guy's food done the morning I fractured my knee cap. I admit I did it in a hurry before I wouldn't be able to later. That's how I knew what Yavonne did. She got up and walked.


Wait is this in the past tense or has this happened to you now?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> No you don't and I'd rather you didn't. Or anyone really. I was really lucky. My determination didn't get me in worse trouble then I was in already. The left side of my lower part of my leg feels numb inside and it's been 6 years. I'm just really glad I was able to recuperate at home without surgery. The hospital told me they can't really set a knee cap. They just do their best guestimate. That's why I keep praying for Yvonne. I so respect that lady.


Ahhh okay it was past tense, had me worried for a second or two, or at least until I read this post.


----------



## CarolM

Professor Brenda said:


> Hi anyone. I've not been on here in a while. As it does sometimes, life got busy on me.
> 
> A sweet story to share. This story is about my sweet nephew, Alex. His mom, my sister isn't here to share this beautiful story because she took her life 10 years ago. But this in not a sad story. Our family has grown stronger and chooses to live in every joyous moment we can. This is a story of joy and happiness.
> 
> Today my sweet nephew, Alex gets married to the sweetest young lady, Hillary. They are a beautiful family. They dated a little in high school, then reconnected after college. I helped her get a job at the school I worked at in a small town nearby so she could live closer to Alex while they explored this new adult relationship.
> 
> As the special education coordinator of the campus, I placed a darling boy with special needs in her class. This boy had also just been put in foster care the year before. I told her "you're gonna love this kid. I do. He is fun, sweet, loving, wants to please, and needs love and attention." He also happened to have ADHD to a severe degree. I love kids who are busy and found out she handled them in stride, so perfect classroom right?.
> 
> Well, she did love that kid. When she had some trouble with him at school, some issues she was working on, she would share that with Alex in the evenings. I always told Alex he would be a great teacher. He is patient, kind, and loves kids. Alex would give Hillary suggestions of strategies to try with Allen. The strategies were successful. The child thrived.
> 
> Allen's foster mom needed a babysitter a few times on weekends and summer. Hillary volunteered since she loved him now and knew he was not easy to handle for just anyone. Besides, she had me next door to help if needed, and Alex in the same house. A few weekends of that and ... now Alex loves him.
> 
> Foster mom decides she can deal with being a foster parent of a child with severe ADHD. Bet you can guess. Yep, Alex and Hillary became foster parents and took him in.
> 
> Three years later, Allen is happy, and healthy, living next door to me. Alex and Hillary have a 9-month old baby of their own biology now. Today Alex and Hillary get married. Next week they will officially adopt Allen.
> 
> I had to pause in writing this. You see, I had to iron Alex's clothes for the wedding. So happy for this day. I love my family.
> 
> Smile on turtle friends.


Oh What a beautiful story. Congratulations Hillary and Alex and congratulations to little Allen on his new parents. And lets not forget congratulations to Granny as well and on the new additions to the family (okay maybe 9 months is not so new but you get my drift).


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Always lots to catch up on here in the Room. Took a day off from deck building to enjoy some early Autumnal kayaking. A bit overcast, but warm gentle breezes made it a good day out.
> 
> View attachment 308558


Love the boat picture the best.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes a voter could write in a vote for the fly on the ballot.
> I think I will write your name in.
> ADAM FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!


Do you really want Adam using Tardis maths for you tax deductions?


----------



## CarolM

Amron said:


> Not much meat tho, but one laid us an egg on the journey home


She is a keeper then. As she has already started earning her keep.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good afternoonyeve, Roommates!
> Today is Free Thought Day.
> 
> Platypuses live in trees and eat pencils.


And pigs fly!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It was ok... the family really needed the break but honestly, I needed to get caught up .. now I’m just farther behind.. I was a nervous wreck about my daughter being out and getting jarred or some other catastrophe.. I had to mentally check myself ! Everyone did have a good time though and I know they all needed it.. we went to River Run ATV park .. they were doing a fundraising ride for cancer cure...


So glad that it went well. And fresh air is good for you as well.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 308752
> View attachment 308753
> View attachment 308754
> View attachment 308755


What awesome pics and looks like you guys had a blast. Well done and Jess looks great. I do wonder though where did your son's bottom half go? And or do you even realize that he is missing the lower half of his body.


----------



## CarolM

And I am all done again. Yayyyy. Looks like everyone had a good weekend. Mine was busy as usual.

I wanted to do the wine bottles in the tyres idea but they don't fit properly. So now I have to come up with a new idea. I still want to use the tyres to make a bedding wall, but have to think how I am going to do it without spending too much money.

Other than that it has just been garden garden garden complex complex complex and work work work and occasionally slotting in the family and CDR every now and then. Sigh there is definitely no rest for the wicked. At least I have Sporky to keep me company and to rap any knuckles who are misbehaving. 

Anyway have an awesome Tuesday - and remember it is Chooseday - so choose anything that you want to do and just go and do it. You have my permission. ? ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A few weeks back, Baltimore’s Tall Ship ”The Pride of Baltimore II” put out a notice that they were recruiting folks to lend a hand in various bits of restoration & upkeep needing done on the ship now that the sailing season was done. All kinds of projects from painting to seeing to wood restoration, etc. I put in an application last week or so & was contacted yesterday by the Pride’s “Chief Mate” that they have a “Project in a Box” for me.
> 
> The project -
> 
> 
> What’s nice is that the Pride Team ”provides all the consumable materials, paint, varnish, brushes, sandpaper ect. as well as a written description of the work to be done.”
> 
> Sooo, I’ll be working on this Galley Box soon.
> 
> View attachment 308457
> 
> 
> 
> Ps, here is a photo I took of the Pride as it returned back into the Port of Baltimore last September.
> 
> View attachment 308458


Wow that is so cool! What a experience and opportunity.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Do you really want Adam using Tardis maths for you tax deductions?


I didn't get back much because I don't have enough deductions. Tardis math might confuse the IRS. Maybe I could cheat a little more to get back a bigger return. ( operative word more)?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pencils have a sixth sense?
> View attachment 308772


Well for whatever reason, I read platypus....?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't get back much because I don't have enough deductions. Tardis math might confuse the IRS. Maybe I could cheat a little more to get back a bigger return. ( operative word more)?


Did you claim Opo as a dependent?  ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Did you claim Opo as a dependent?  ?


Great idea! I will sneak him as a dependent this year. ?


----------



## CarolM

This is currently live if you want to watch it. I am not sure how long it runs for though:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Do you really want Adam using Tardis maths for you tax deductions?


Now, that's not a bad idea. 
Anybody want me to do their tax returns? 
I'm happy to help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> And pigs fly!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Well for whatever reason, I read platypus....?


Ah, then they do. 
It cost them their teeth, but they have the sixth sense of electroreception :


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> This is currently live if you want to watch it. I am not sure how long it runs for though:


Do you know where that is being filmed?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you know where that is being filmed?


I think it is in the Kenya game reserve.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates!  
Today is National No Bra Day in the USA. 
So I'm not going to wear mine today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is National No Bra Day in the USA.
> So I'm not going to wear mine today.


Ok I will go braless also. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Ray is back on the water.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is National No Bra Day in the USA.
> So I'm not going to wear mine today.





Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I will go braless also. ?


I think I'm going to let you guys celebrate that one on your own! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

I have caught up and just popped by to say “Hi”.

The cold dark room is warmer, dryer and brighter than Kent right now. It’s cold, wet and gloomy here 

We lost a hedgehog at the rescue yesterday. More accurately we discovered a hedgehog had gone AWOL. It just wasn’t in its cage when I went to clean it.

Having queried if the vet had it, or it had died, it turned out that it had escaped.

It was eventually located by handyman Jeff (who had to deconstruct the cupboards) just out of arms reach under the sink unit. It was rolled out using the bird catching net on a long pole. It was dusty and covered in cobwebs, but otherwise none the worse for its adventure.

Jeff’s language was a little ripe; apparently there was “no bl**dy way” that it should have been able to squeeze through the gap it did. Having looked at it myself, I had to agree.

Anyway, said hedgehog is now in a very secure cage that it definitely can’t get out of... in theory ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I will go braless also. ?


Good for you! 
Topless Brothers Together!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have caught up and just popped by to say “Hi”.
> 
> The cold dark room is warmer, dryer and brighter than Kent right now. It’s cold, wet and gloomy here
> 
> We lost a hedgehog at the rescue yesterday. More accurately we discovered a hedgehog had gone AWOL. It just wasn’t in its cage when I went to clean it.
> 
> Having queried if the vet had it, or it had died, it turned out that it had escaped.
> 
> It was eventually located by handyman Jeff (who had to deconstruct the cupboards) just out of arms reach under the sink unit. It was rolled out using the bird catching net on a long pole. It was dusty and covered in cobwebs, but otherwise none the worse for its adventure.
> 
> Jeff’s language was a little ripe; apparently there was “no bl**dy way” that it should have been able to squeeze through the gap it did. Having looked at it myself, I had to agree.
> 
> Anyway, said hedgehog is now in a very secure cage that it definitely can’t get out of... in theory ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings. A muggy Tuesday, after two days of rain from Hurricane Delta, sun popped & temps & humidity on the rise. A bit yucky really.

Just back from our visit to the Port of Baltimore where the Tall Ship PRIDE of Baltimore is docked for Winter & repairs. We picked up the wooden galley box & a separate box of supplies to refinish. Should be fun.

We parked in the port next to a few small boats....aka USN ships really.







Some info on the vessel on the right

*USNS Gilliland (T-AKR-298)* is a _Gordon_-class roll on roll off vehicle cargo ship of the United States Navy. She was originally built as a merchant vessel but later acquired and converted by the Navy, and assigned to the United States Department of Defense's Military Sealift Command. _Gilliland_ was built in 1972 as MV _Selandia_. After some time spent in commercial service she was lengthened by Hyundai Heavy Industries in 1984, and later went on to be acquired by the US Navy under a long term charter. She was converted to a US Navy Vehicle Roll-on/Roll-off Ship at Newport News Shipbuilding and Drydock Company in Newport News, Virginia, in a contract dated 23 May 1997 and on completion was assigned to the Military Sealift Command under the name USNS _Gilliland_, after Medal of Honor recipient Corporal Charles L. Gilliland. _Gilliland_ is one of 28 Strategic Sealift Ships operated by the Military Sealift Command. She is assigned to the MSC Atlantic surge force, and is maintained in Ready Operational Status 4.


----------



## Blackdog1714

OMG I found the best book for y'all while on vacation.


----------



## Cathie G

Amron said:


> I did mine as hexagons and joined them


Yea I just have to draw my tort first on card board. I'm going to work on it when the weather turns cold.?


----------



## Cathie G

Professor Brenda said:


> Had two praying mantis in my house this week. I just keep moving them outside. I think they come in on our clothes.


One of my favorite birthdays started with a big one on my kitchen wall. It was a happy birthday from the Lord cause he knows how much I love them. I had to save it one way or another from Dilly our cat. It was kinda crazy. And all that was before I had coffee for heaven's sake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. A muggy Tuesday, after two days of rain from Hurricane Delta, sun popped & temps & humidity on the rise. A bit yucky really.
> 
> Just back from our visit to the Port of Baltimore where the Tall Ship PRIDE of Baltimore is docked for Winter & repairs. We picked up the wooden galley box & a separate box of supplies to refinish. Should be f
> 
> *USNS Gilliland (T-AKR-298)* is a _Gordon_-class roll on roll off vehicle cargo ship of the United States Navy. She was originally built as a merchant vessel but later acquired and converted by the Navy, and assigned to the United States Department of Defense's Military Sealift Command. _Gilliland_ was built in 1972 as MV _Selandia_. After some time spent in commercial service she was lengthened by Hyundai Heavy Industries in 1984, and later went on to be acquired by the US Navy under a long term charter. She was converted to a US Navy Vehicle Roll-on/Roll-off Ship at Newport News Shipbuilding and Drydock Company in Newport News, Virginia, in a contract dated 23 May 1997 and on completion was assigned to the Military Sealift Command under the name USNS _Gilliland_, after Medal of Honor recipient Corporal Charles L. Gilliland. _Gilliland_ is one of 28 Strategic Sealift Ships operated by the Military Sealift Command. She is assigned to the MSC Atlantic surge force, and is maintained in Ready Operational Status 4.


My boat picture :


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have caught up and just popped by to say “Hi”.
> 
> The cold dark room is warmer, dryer and brighter than Kent right now. It’s cold, wet and gloomy here
> 
> We lost a hedgehog at the rescue yesterday. More accurately we discovered a hedgehog had gone AWOL. It just wasn’t in its cage when I went to clean it.
> 
> Having queried if the vet had it, or it had died, it turned out that it had escaped.
> 
> It was eventually located by handyman Jeff (who had to deconstruct the cupboards) just out of arms reach under the sink unit. It was rolled out using the bird catching net on a long pole. It was dusty and covered in cobwebs, but otherwise none the worse for its adventure.
> 
> Jeff’s language was a little ripe; apparently there was “no bl**dy way” that it should have been able to squeeze through the gap it did. Having looked at it myself, I had to agree.
> 
> Anyway, said hedgehog is now in a very secure cage that it definitely can’t get out of... in theory ?


Well done little hedgehog. And Hi Linda.


----------



## CarolM

Where are my pages and pages of posts to read? Has everybody gone on holiday or sleeping or AWOLing or something? Did I upset all of you that you have all disappeared? 

Anyway it is a beautiful and sunny Wednesday here and it looks like it is going to be hot. Sporky and I have decided that we are going to just chill at work and then when it is home time we will go and do some work in the garden while the sun is still shining. We might as well mow the lawn as the grass will be nice and dry. and I love watering the grass after it has been mowed.

So have a great Wednesday Everyone. Wens dy goin ta come back I wonder????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates!  
Today is National Fossil Day! 
It is traditional to hug a palaeontologist.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is National Fossil Day!
> It is traditional to hug a palaeontologist.
> View attachment 308831


Will you accept an electronic hug? I fear it won’t still be National Fossil Day if I try to do it in person ?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is National Fossil Day!
> It is traditional to hug a palaeontologist.
> View attachment 308831


Electronic Hug. Done!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is National Fossil Day!
> It is traditional to hug a palaeontologist.
> View attachment 308831


Electronic hugs! Social distancing on the other side of the pond, you know.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great looking October day here. Sunny, bright, chilly. Perfect day to get kayaking......but not today. Off to the lumber store and another $350.00 worth of deck planking....ugh. Eight 16 footers & four 12 footers. Pulled, loaded onto the truck & home safely. 

Happy Wednesday...


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is National Fossil Day!
> It is traditional to hug a palaeontologist.
> View attachment 308831


Sending giant air hugs your way, Adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Will you accept an electronic hug? I fear it won’t still be National Fossil Day if I try to do it in person ?


Electronic hugs are fine. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

CarolM said:


> Electronic Hug. Done!


Thank you very much. 
That was nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Electronic hugs! Social distancing on the other side of the pond, you know.


And here. 
Supposedly.
Thanks for the hug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Sending giant air hugs your way, Adam!


Thank you! 
Wow, lots of nice hugs today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well that was nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Two pieces of Stilton are sitting in the fridge. 
One says to the other, " Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's cold in here."
The other says, "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Talkign cheese! "


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is National Fossil Day!
> It is traditional to hug a palaeontologist.
> View attachment 308831


?‍ I don't have a hug emoji. So I sent you 2 wrestlers about to get close. ?
A while back you sent me something that I had to guess what it was. It looked like a fossil. Do you recall what it was?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. A muggy Tuesday, after two days of rain from Hurricane Delta, sun popped & temps & humidity on the rise. A bit yucky really.
> 
> Just back from our visit to the Port of Baltimore where the Tall Ship PRIDE of Baltimore is docked for Winter & repairs. We picked up the wooden galley box & a separate box of supplies to refinish. Should be fun.
> 
> We parked in the port next to a few small boats....aka USN ships really.
> 
> View attachment 308797
> 
> 
> View attachment 308798
> 
> 
> Some info on the vessel on the right
> 
> *USNS Gilliland (T-AKR-298)* is a _Gordon_-class roll on roll off vehicle cargo ship of the United States Navy. She was originally built as a merchant vessel but later acquired and converted by the Navy, and assigned to the United States Department of Defense's Military Sealift Command. _Gilliland_ was built in 1972 as MV _Selandia_. After some time spent in commercial service she was lengthened by Hyundai Heavy Industries in 1984, and later went on to be acquired by the US Navy under a long term charter. She was converted to a US Navy Vehicle Roll-on/Roll-off Ship at Newport News Shipbuilding and Drydock Company in Newport News, Virginia, in a contract dated 23 May 1997 and on completion was assigned to the Military Sealift Command under the name USNS _Gilliland_, after Medal of Honor recipient Corporal Charles L. Gilliland. _Gilliland_ is one of 28 Strategic Sealift Ships operated by the Military Sealift Command. She is assigned to the MSC Atlantic surge force, and is maintained in Ready Operational Status 4.


I'm going to brag to my son that served in the navy, that you get to do a refinishing project for that ship. If you don't mind.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have caught up and just popped by to say “Hi”.
> 
> The cold dark room is warmer, dryer and brighter than Kent right now. It’s cold, wet and gloomy here
> 
> We lost a hedgehog at the rescue yesterday. More accurately we discovered a hedgehog had gone AWOL. It just wasn’t in its cage when I went to clean it.
> 
> Having queried if the vet had it, or it had died, it turned out that it had escaped.
> 
> It was eventually located by handyman Jeff (who had to deconstruct the cupboards) just out of arms reach under the sink unit. It was rolled out using the bird catching net on a long pole. It was dusty and covered in cobwebs, but otherwise none the worse for its adventure.
> 
> Jeff’s language was a little ripe; apparently there was “no bl**dy way” that it should have been able to squeeze through the gap it did. Having looked at it myself, I had to agree.
> 
> Anyway, said hedgehog is now in a very secure cage that it definitely can’t get out of... in theory ?


That's hilarious! And here we think we're schmarter then them.?


----------



## Cathie G

I


Ray--Opo said:


> ?‍ I don't have a hug emoji. So I sent you 2 wrestlers about to get close. ?
> A while back you sent me something that I had to guess what it was. It looked like a fossil. Do you recall what it was?


I remember the fossil but can't remember what it was. It looked like a crappy furnace register needing cleaning but I think it might have been a nasty old cookie.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wait is this in the past tense or has this happened to you now?


It was much earlier in 2014. It's an unforgettable experience though. I still kinda live with the consequences good and bad. If I hadn't had my crazy rabbit named QueSi I would have fractured my skull too probably. I always try to remember to be more careful now.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't get back much because I don't have enough deductions. Tardis math might confuse the IRS. Maybe I could cheat a little more to get back a bigger return. ( operative word more)?


That's what I was thinking ? Tardis Math might be a good thing. It's for sure they're doing some kinda math that I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 308752
> View attachment 308753
> View attachment 308754
> View attachment 308755


You guys and gals are so adorable. Glad you got to have some fun. Laughter is the best medicine.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Keeping with today’s theme @Tidgy's Dad

The link  http://www.mgs.md.gov/geology/fossils/maryland_state_fossil_shell_fs.html


----------



## Billna the 2

Yo yo fam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> ?‍ I don't have a hug emoji. So I sent you 2 wrestlers about to get close. ?
> A while back you sent me something that I had to guess what it was. It looked like a fossil. Do you recall what it was?


Nope. 
But thanks for the wrestlers.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> That's what I was thinking ? Tardis Math might be a good thing. It's for sure they're doing some kinda math that I haven't figured out yet.


Send me your tax returns and we'll find out.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Keeping with today’s theme @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> The link ➡ http://www.mgs.md.gov/geology/fossils/maryland_state_fossil_shell_fs.html


Points! 
Yes, most, but not all; US States have a State Fossil.
_Ecphora _is rather a pretty and unusual gastropod and can get quite large. I don't think I have any.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Billna the 2 said:


> Yo yo fam!


Ahaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me Hearty!


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> Yo yo fam!


...
“What’s kickin... you want some chicken?”
(Raisin Canes) ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> ...
> “What’s kickin... you want some chicken?”
> (Raisin Canes) ?


Cheese please, you tease.
(Adam)


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> ...
> “What’s kickin... you want some chicken?”
> (Raisin Canes) ?


Oh no please! We got one on campus - Zaxby’s please!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Alright need some help. Found this in the OBX years ago and have no clue what it is?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is National Fossil Day!
> It is traditional to hug a palaeontologist.
> View attachment 308831



Happy fossil day to you fine sir!
I must make you a cake using bones and cheese? ?????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy fossil day to you fine sir!
> I must make you a cake using bones and cheese? ?????


How about bones _of_ cheese? He might like that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright need some help. Found this in the OBX years ago and have no clue what it is?


Is it bone?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, and good what ever time it is on the other side of the pond. Up early today but not because I want to be. My son Ray should be at his destination today. That will give me relief. The great lakes can be unforgiving at times. One of the problems on the great lakes is the wave intervals are closer together and when you get rough water with confused waves. It gets a little sketchy on the water. 
Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Is it bone?


Yes


----------



## Billna the 2

EllieMay said:


> ...
> “What’s kickin... you want some chicken?”
> (Raisin Canes) ?


Sure make that 5 wings and 6 breast?

Work is kicking it lol have to do like 11hr today and 10 tomorrow, at least its day shift


----------



## Billna the 2

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ahaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Me Hearty!


Haha


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yes


That is interesting. Looks like there are knife blade marks on it. Did you find it buried or on the surface?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another nice chilly sunny start to our Thursday. More deck day. Yeah....probably plant some daffodils too. I have two bags of 40/each just yelling to get in the ground.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, and good what ever time it is on the other side of the pond. Up early today but not because I want to be. My son Ray should be at his destination today. That will give me relief. The great lakes can be unforgiving at times. One of the problems on the great lakes is the wave intervals are closer together and when you get rough water with confused waves. It gets a little sketchy on the water.
> Hope everyone is doing good.


You are so right. I used to get sick on Lake Erie all the time, but not on the ocean!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> That is interesting. Looks like there are knife blade marks on it. Did you find it buried or on the surface?


It was just washed up on the beach after a big storm


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, and good what ever time it is on the other side of the pond. Up early today but not because I want to be. My son Ray should be at his destination today. That will give me relief. The great lakes can be unforgiving at times. One of the problems on the great lakes is the wave intervals are closer together and when you get rough water with confused waves. It gets a little sketchy on the water.
> Hope everyone is doing good.



Good morning,
Oooo, that sounds scary?
I don’t blame you for worrying!
I would ...
Let us know when he arrives home safe later ok?
....now ya have me worried about your son!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Billna the 2 said:


> Sure make that 5 wings and 6 breast?
> 
> Work is kicking it lol have to do like 11hr today and 10 tomorrow, at least its day shift



That sounds like Chubbs last date???
?????
Hope your 11 hours goes quickly.
and you have a nice day (weather permitting.....)


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright need some help. Found this in the OBX years ago and have no clue what it is?
> 
> View attachment 308946
> View attachment 308947


scapula popped into my mind.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> You are so right. I used to get sick on Lake Erie all the time, but not on the ocean!


Yeah lake Erie is fairly shallow in most areas. The waves pick up quick on Erie.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning,
> Oooo, that sounds scary?
> I don’t blame you for worrying!
> I would ...
> Let us know when he arrives home safe later ok?
> ....now ya have me worried about your son!
> ?


Thanks, talked to him this morning. They will be stuck in East Tawas for a day or two. The Saginaw bay waves are a little lumpy. He is a few hrs away from his home port.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> scapula popped into my mind.


Maybe a scapula from a platypus. @EllieMay was talking about platypus. Maybe she is a expert. ?
Cant believe @Maro2Bear or @Tidgy's Dad don't know. They know everything. ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

If i


Ray--Opo said:


> Maybe a scapula from a platypus. @EllieMay was talking about platypus. Maybe she is a expert. ?
> Cant believe @Maro2Bear or @Tidgy's Dad don't know. They know everything. ??


if it is a platypus bone then I would be so stoked!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy fossil day to you fine sir!
> I must make you a cake using bones and cheese? ?????


Yuuuuuuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> How about bones _of_ cheese? He might like that.


Hmmmm.
Do cheeses have bones? 
Oh, yes!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I t


Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright need some help. Found this in the OBX years ago and have no clue what it is?
> 
> View attachment 308946
> View attachment 308947


I think scapula could be correct except it doesn't seem to broaden enough at the end.
Interesting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Maybe a scapula from a platypus. @EllieMay was talking about platypus. Maybe she is a expert. ?
> Cant believe @Maro2Bear or @Tidgy's Dad don't know. They know everything. ??


The one thing I've learned in my life is that I know nothing, to paraphrase Socrates. 
But it's not a duck billed platypus. Their scapula is very different : 


And it should be remembered that a platypus is a type of beetle, the animal is the duck-billed platypus.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates!  
Today is National Grouch Day! 
Humph! 
I hate this day.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is National Grouch Day!
> Humph!
> I hate this day.


I thought I was encountering more grouchyness than usual today!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Old bones old bones old bones. Are they fossilized, or just old washed up bones.... bones bones bones.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The one thing I've learned in my life is that I know nothing, to paraphrase Socrates.
> But it's not a duck billed platypus. Their scapula is very different :
> View attachment 309003
> 
> And it should be remembered that a platypus is a type of beetle, the animal is the duck-billed platypus.
> View attachment 309004
> 
> View attachment 309005


See I knew you would have some knowledge about this. 
I am still voting for you for President!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> I thought I was encountering more grouchyness than usual today!


Bah! Humbug!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Old bones old bones old bones. Are they fossilized, or just old washed up bones.... bones bones bones.


You can usually tell by applying the burn test. 
Put a flame to the surface and if it smells horrible, it has collagen present and is likely modern. 
If it doesn't smell, the collagen is gone or replaced and it is probably a fossil.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> See I knew you would have some knowledge about this.
> I am still voting for you for President!?


Free cheese for all! ! ! ! !


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmmm.
> Do cheeses have bones?
> Oh, yes!


I was thinking maybe she could take string cheese or something and fashion a skeleton or maybe a rib cage out of it. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I was thinking maybe she could take string cheese or something and fashion a skeleton or maybe a rib cage out of it. ?




Wait.... I’ve got it!!!!....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I was thinking maybe she could take string cheese or something and fashion a skeleton or maybe a rib cage out of it. ?


String cheese is not cheese!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait.... I’ve got it!!!!....


That's much more like it!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> String cheese is not cheese!
> View attachment 309028


Even when it's mozzarella?
I'm not talking about cheese whiz...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Even when it's mozzarella?
> I'm not talking about cheese whiz...


Ah, sorry, mozarella is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Arabella and Jackson say hello and we enjoyed our Spa day getting groomed! I let someone else get the beach outa those two!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Arabella and Jackson say hello and we enjoyed our Spa day getting groomed! I let someone else get the beach outa those two!


Whatcha got there? Chow chow and...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Arabella and Jackson say hello and we enjoyed our Spa day getting groomed! I let someone else get the beach outa those two!


I lost my bullmastiff a few years back. Miss his drooly a$$


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Arabella and Jackson say hello and we enjoyed our Spa day getting groomed! I let someone else get the beach outa those two!


Well yea... they know you're spoiling them. And the dirty deed's done dirt cheap.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whatcha got there? Chow chow and...


Jackson is a 165 pound Newfoundland with a wiggly butt! Today I wish more pet parents were there to see him break away from the girl handling him on go on a play area romp! I wanted to proudly say “Oh that jacka$$ He is Mine!”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Jackson is a 165 pound Newfoundland with a wiggly butt! Today I wish more pet parents were there to see him break away from the girl handling him on go on a play area romp! I wanted to proudly say “Oh that jacka$$ He is Mine!”


I was thinking newfie


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Arabella and Jackson say hello and we enjoyed our Spa day getting groomed! I let someone else get the beach outa those two!



Hello, Arabella! 
Hello, Jakson! 
Looking good.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah lake Erie is fairly shallow in most areas. The waves pick up quick on Erie.


One of the best cups of coffee I've ever had in my life, was made by a little business, after a ride on that lake. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am just going to watch an episode of "Police Interceptors".
I do not usually watch such fare, but this episode is said to feature an incident where a police officer is attacked by a criminal with a bat! 
Wow! 
Poor bat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> One of the best cups of coffee I've ever had in my life, was made by a little business, after a ride on that lake. I'll never forget it.


I'll make you an even better cup of coffee if you wish..................


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am just going to watch an episode of "Police Interceptors".
> I do not usually watch such fare, but this episode is said to feature an incident where a police officer is attacked by a criminal with a bat!
> Wow!
> Poor bat.
> View attachment 309031


Oh my garsh...I'm trying not to touch that one with a ten foot pole.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'll make you an even better cup of coffee if you wish..................
> View attachment 309032


I love good coffee. Please send me some. Every since my porcelain Melitta cup broke I haven't had a delicious cup of coffee.


----------



## Cathie G

It's been a crazy day. Yesterday, I bought an air fryer/oven/toaster/broil apparatus. So in my small kitchen I had to make some changes. Then I had to learn a little on how to use it. I was glad my son was here to help with morale support. It makes good food. I'll be using it.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I love good coffee. Please send me some. Every since my porcelain Melitta cup broke I haven't had a delicious cup of coffee.☹


----------



## Zoeclare

Has anybody seen @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 around lately?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Maybe a scapula from a platypus. @EllieMay was talking about platypus. Maybe she is a expert. ?
> Cant believe @Maro2Bear or @Tidgy's Dad don't know. They know everything. ??


Ray Ray Ray..... I have a knowledgeable interest in many things but am an expert on nothing.... however, it does have an interesting bill-like shape ?. LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The one thing I've learned in my life is that I know nothing, to paraphrase Socrates.
> But it's not a duck billed platypus. Their scapula is very different :
> View attachment 309003
> 
> And it should be remembered that a platypus is a type of beetle, the animal is the duck-billed platypus.
> View attachment 309004
> 
> View attachment 309005


See what I mean ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Free cheese for all! ! ! ! !


I always miss the good stuff... any leftovers???


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait.... I’ve got it!!!!....


Yessss!!! Surely y’all didn’t eat all that!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Arabella and Jackson say hello and we enjoyed our Spa day getting groomed! I let someone else get the beach outa those two!


Hello Beauties! What a lovely “do” you’ve got


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Zoeclare said:


> Has anybody seen @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 around lately?


It's been a while. I've been missing her, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Has anybody seen @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 around lately?


Visiting her dad in Canada, I believe. 
Nice lady.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I always miss the good stuff... any leftovers???


Only when I'm President.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Visiting her dad in Canada, I believe.
> Nice lady.


Oh that's good, I hadnt seem her around here or the nut house for a bit, glad she's OK!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's been a while. I've been missing her, too.


Me too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates! 
Today is Howl at the Moon Day and Night Day.
Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty yucky day here so far. Low 50‘s, overcast, and ???. Can’t complain I guess, we had two really great days this week. Many boards put down on the deck. Hardest part remains ripping up the old planks. Might be a good day to start on the Pride II galley cupboard. Always harder to get going when it’s dark, cold, overcast n soggy.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Only when I'm President.


I’m voting!


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple of gals I know from our now defunct turtle club are coming over today to move my plants to the greenhouse for the winter! Another worry off my shoulders.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> A couple of gals I know from our now defunct turtle club are coming over today to move my plants to the greenhouse for the winter! Another worry off my shoulders.


That's sweet of them! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good day!! Today, Jess and I are in Houston seeing a Brachial Plexus surgery specialist.. The brachial plexus is the complex nerve region that controls everything.. we hope to find out some good options today . We will be back Monday to see a plastic surgeon for a new closure over the damaged area.. Whatever the case may be, it’s progress.. we are positive and hopeful!!! 
Btw, it’s a dreary overcast day here as well.. highs this afternoon in the low 70’s... Tomorrow is hopefully my critter chore and relaxation day.. and possibly lots of wine.. if I make it home I. Time, I could see me howling at the moon tonight


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Ray Ray Ray..... I have a knowledgeable interest in many things but am an expert on nothing.... however, it does have an interesting bill-like shape ?. LOL


I was just trying to get you involved in a conversation. Like you dont have enough on your plate. 
How is Jess doing?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all

It’s been busy again. I was training a new volunteer at the rescue today, something I do pretty regularly, but this lady really couldn’t cope  I guess she was in her late 60s, but the way she struggled to remember everything from how to find her way round to where she had to get newspaper from (a drawer that was open) made me wonder if she was starting alzheimer’s; it was really sad.  It’s the first time I’ve ever had to say to the staff that I don’t think someone will be useful 

I came home feeling exhausted and quite dispirited, but with 2 hedgehogs to release in my garden. That’s happier at least  I have cameras on them so hopefully I will have some pictures to show tomorrow of them as they explore their new home.

After a few mugs of tea and some cake (it was Daughter’s birthday yesterday) I felt better and mixed up this year’s Christmas Pudding batch. It needs A LOT of stirring and the mixture is to big and heavy for my mixer. So everyone gets roped in to stir in turn more than once!

Son should have come home tomorrow, but the covid level has been raised in London and he’s no longer allowed to meet indoors with anyone he doesn’t live with.

Tomorrow will be spent cooking Christmas Puddings. They are traditionally steamed. I use the pressure cooker, but it will still take all day!


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter found this interactive cheeses of the world map @Tidgy's Dad 









Cheeses of the World Map | TasteAtlas


World's cheese atlas. 1364 cheeses on the map. Discover national, local and regional cheese varieties around the world.



www.tasteatlas.com


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I’m voting!


VOTE TIDGY!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good day!! Today, Jess and I are in Houston seeing a Brachial Plexus surgery specialist.. The brachial plexus is the complex nerve region that controls everything.. we hope to find out some good options today . We will be back Monday to see a plastic surgeon for a new closure over the damaged area.. Whatever the case may be, it’s progress.. we are positive and hopeful!!!
> Btw, it’s a dreary overcast day here as well.. highs this afternoon in the low 70’s... Tomorrow is hopefully my critter chore and relaxation day.. and possibly lots of wine.. if I make it home I. Time, I could see me howling at the moon tonight


Hope it goes well today! 
Points if you howl at the moon tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mix of good and not so good news. 
I recommend howling at the moon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Daughter found this interactive cheeses of the world map @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeses of the World Map | TasteAtlas
> 
> 
> World's cheese atlas. 1364 cheeses on the map. Discover national, local and regional cheese varieties around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasteatlas.com


Errrrrr.
1,1170 Points?


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's sweet of them! ?


Jill and her daughter, Sarah, and Jill's sister, Carole, all showed up around 11a. They brought a deli sandwich, some cookies and pumpkin bread. They worked hard and finished putting the plants in the greenhouse in an hour and a half - a job I normally work on the whole month of October.

This is a big load off my mind!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Jill and her daughter, Sarah, and Jill's sister, Carole, all showed up around 11a. They brought a deli sandwich, some cookies and pumpkin bread. They worked hard and finished putting the plants in the greenhouse in an hour and a half - a job I normally work on the whole month of October.
> 
> This is a big load off my mind!


I bet! I'm so glad to hear that's one less worry. ?


----------



## Cathie G

W


Yvonne G said:


> A couple of gals I know from our now defunct turtle club are coming over today to move my plants to the greenhouse for the winter! Another worry off my shoulders.


Wonderful.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Jill and her daughter, Sarah, and Jill's sister, Carole, all showed up around 11a. They brought a deli sandwich, some cookies and pumpkin bread. They worked hard and finished putting the plants in the greenhouse in an hour and a half - a job I normally work on the whole month of October.
> 
> This is a big load off my mind!


That's nice. 
Most of the hair has fallen out from the top of my head. 
That was a load off my mind.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's nice.
> Most of the hair has fallen out from the top of my head.
> That was a load off my mind.


Must be nice! At 50 I still have a full head and grows fast still! My barber is gonna put his kids through college since my genes are closer to the primates!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Jill and her daughter, Sarah, and Jill's sister, Carole, all showed up around 11a. They brought a deli sandwich, some cookies and pumpkin bread. They worked hard and finished putting the plants in the greenhouse in an hour and a half - a job I normally work on the whole month of October.
> 
> This is a big load off my mind!


That is great they came to help.
Hope you are healing well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> It’s been busy again. I was training a new volunteer at the rescue today, something I do pretty regularly, but this lady really couldn’t cope  I guess she was in her late 60s, but the way she struggled to remember everything from how to find her way round to where she had to get newspaper from (a drawer that was open) made me wonder if she was starting alzheimer’s; it was really sad.  It’s the first time I’ve ever had to say to the staff that I don’t think someone will be useful
> 
> I came home feeling exhausted and quite dispirited, but with 2 hedgehogs to release in my garden. That’s happier at least  I have cameras on them so hopefully I will have some pictures to show tomorrow of them as they explore their new home.
> 
> After a few mugs of tea and some cake (it was Daughter’s birthday yesterday) I felt better and mixed up this year’s Christmas Pudding batch. It needs A LOT of stirring and the mixture is to big and heavy for my mixer. So everyone gets roped in to stir in turn more than once!
> 
> Son should have come home tomorrow, but the covid level has been raised in London and he’s no longer allowed to meet indoors with anyone he doesn’t live with.
> 
> Tomorrow will be spent cooking Christmas Puddings. They are traditionally steamed. I use the pressure cooker, but it will still take all day!


Are the Christmas puddings being prepared for Christmas? If so how do you store the pudding? I guess I have never had Christmas puddings.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good day!! Today, Jess and I are in Houston seeing a Brachial Plexus surgery specialist.. The brachial plexus is the complex nerve region that controls everything.. we hope to find out some good options today . We will be back Monday to see a plastic surgeon for a new closure over the damaged area.. Whatever the case may be, it’s progress.. we are positive and hopeful!!!
> Btw, it’s a dreary overcast day here as well.. highs this afternoon in the low 70’s... Tomorrow is hopefully my critter chore and relaxation day.. and possibly lots of wine.. if I make it home I. Time, I could see me howling at the moon tonight


Good luck with Jess,where is the brachial plexus region located?
Oct 31st there will be a blue moon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all! My son Ray has just left port for the final 1hr leg of the trip. He has a 5hr window before the waves pick up. I will be happy when he gets to Bay City. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good luck with Jess,where is the brachial plexus region located?
> Oct 31st there will be a blue moon.


That’s basically your armpit . It’s going to be very tricky because it’s a super high risk of damaging the main artery and they have already replaced it twice.. we didn’t find out a lot yesterday but were sent for lots of testing. The surgeon did see something that made him think they might could rebuild her shoulder instead of replacing so we did a CT scan so he could see better. We will get more info next week... he did tell us that they had excellent results replacing and repairing nerves as long as the severed distance wasn’t too far... I don’t know where she fits in that picture... 

I absolutely love Halloween so that’s a perfect night for a blue moon.. I’m actually planning on having a Halloween party that evening so YAY!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all! My son Ray has just left port for the final 1hr leg of the trip. He has a 5hr window before the waves pick up. I will be happy when he gets to Bay City.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.



That’s so exciting.. I would love to do that one day!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!! I got home late last night so I don’t get much howling done but Jayden and Cinder were waiting up for me and I did get lots of snuggles;-) I have been up cleaning and loving on all my critters...I have no plans to leave the house today and it’s a great feeling!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> Must be nice! At 50 I still have a full head and grows fast still! My barber is gonna put his kids through college since my genes are closer to the primates!


Yes. We are primates. 
Here's Tidgy and me as proof :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all! My son Ray has just left port for the final 1hr leg of the trip. He has a 5hr window before the waves pick up. I will be happy when he gets to Bay City.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Good morning. 
I hope you have a great weekend, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> That’s basically your armpit . It’s going to be very tricky because it’s a super high risk of damaging the main artery and they have already replaced it twice.. we didn’t find out a lot yesterday but were sent for lots of testing. The surgeon did see something that made him think they might could rebuild her shoulder instead of replacing so we did a CT scan so he could see better. We will get more info next week... he did tell us that they had excellent results replacing and repairing nerves as long as the severed distance wasn’t too far... I don’t know where she fits in that picture...
> 
> I absolutely love Halloween so that’s a perfect night for a blue moon.. I’m actually planning on having a Halloween party that evening so YAY!!!!


Can I come?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! I got home late last night so I don’t get much howling done but Jayden and Cinder were waiting up for me and I did get lots of snuggles;-) I have been up cleaning and loving on all my critters...I have no plans to leave the house today and it’s a great feeling!!!


I almost never leave the house.
Only to buy the occasional potato or visit the post office. 
I got some nice fossils yesterday, this trilobite molt is from Utah.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates.
Today is National Mulligan Day. 
This comes from the golfing term for when you get a chance to take your shot again. 
So the day gives you an opportunity to do something again. A second chance. 
Hmmmm.
I don't think i have anything I want to change.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates.
> Today is National Mulligan Day.
> This comes from the golfing term for when you get a chance to take your shot again.
> So the day gives you an opportunity to do something again. A second chance.
> Hmmmm.
> I don't think i have anything I want to change.


I do test my golfing skills now and again and i am very familiar with the term mulligan and quadruple bogie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good afternoon all. Chilly saturday here.. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe do some pumpkin carving (pumpkin hack job) with the brats today


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Are the Christmas puddings being prepared for Christmas? If so how do you store the pudding? I guess I have never had Christmas puddings.


Traditionally can just be stored ina cool larder to mature... few houses have those these days. I let them cool and then put them in the freezer. It is impossible to make a small quantity of Christmas pudding, so I have made 4 1lb puddings and 1 2lb puddings.

The big one will be eaten over Christmas Day and Boxing Day. In our house we’ll have a 1lb pudding on New Year’s Day and we usually have another on the Easter weekend. One will get eaten on a random comfort food day probably and the last is eaten the weekend we eat the next batch. I have the last of the previous batch defrosting for dessert tomorrow


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do test my golfing skills now and again and i am very familiar with the term mulligan and quadruple bogie


Ah, yes, Bogie............


But four of 'em?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That’s basically your armpit . It’s going to be very tricky because it’s a super high risk of damaging the main artery and they have already replaced it twice.. we didn’t find out a lot yesterday but were sent for lots of testing. The surgeon did see something that made him think they might could rebuild her shoulder instead of replacing so we did a CT scan so he could see better. We will get more info next week... he did tell us that they had excellent results replacing and repairing nerves as long as the severed distance wasn’t too far... I don’t know where she fits in that picture...
> 
> I absolutely love Halloween so that’s a perfect night for a blue moon.. I’m actually planning on having a Halloween party that evening so YAY!!!!


Thanks I was wondering what area those nerves were. The tip of my amputated forearm hurts 24/7 like when you hit your thumb with a hammer. It's all because of the nerves. 
We will pray Jess dosen't have to much discomfort in the future. 
Halloween party will be fun.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That’s so exciting.. I would love to do that one day!


Yes it's on my bucket list.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Traditionally can just be stored ina cool larder to mature... few houses have those these days. I let them cool and then put them in the freezer. It is impossible to make a small quantity of Christmas pudding, so I have made 4 1lb puddings and 1 2lb puddings.
> 
> The big one will be eaten over Christmas Day and Boxing Day. In our house we’ll have a 1lb pudding on New Year’s Day and we usually have another on the Easter weekend. One will get eaten on a random comfort food day probably and the last is eaten the weekend we eat the next batch. I have the last of the previous batch defrosting for dessert tomorrow


Ok,I didn't realize it had to mature. Is there different flavors? I guess I should Google it.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do test my golfing skills now and again and i am very familiar with the term mulligan and quadruple bogie


My favorite is “Fore” which means heads up I am gonna hit you with this ball!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ah, yes, Bogie............
> View attachment 309150
> 
> But four of 'em?


Sorry.... i meant bogey lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> My favorite is “Fore” which means heads up I am gonna hit you with this ball!


I usually just yell “ oh sh*t!”


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all! My son Ray has just left port for the final 1hr leg of the trip. He has a 5hr window before the waves pick up. I will be happy when he gets to Bay City.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.



Keep us posted when get finally gets HOME.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Keep us posted when get finally gets HOME. ❤


He should be there. You know how adult children are. I have to make the call most of the time. But he might also have been busy. They had to have the boat lifted out of the water and dry docked.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good afternoon all. Chilly saturday here.. hope everyone is enjoying their weekend



Nope. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I was wondering what area those nerves were. The tip of my amputated forearm hurts 24/7 like when you hit your thumb with a hammer. It's all because of the nerves.
> We will pray Jess dosen't have to much discomfort in the future.
> Halloween party will be fun.



In 2020 isn’t there some kind of cream or something that can be rubbed on the area to make it feel numb and take away the 24/7 pain?? 
I mean..? 
No alcohol...
No addictive meds....
Just a cream or gel? 
Hey!!!.....?
Opo..? We could make one and be billionaires!!!!!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> He should be there. You know how adult children are. I have to make the call most of the time. But he might also have been busy. They had to have the boat lifted out of the water and dry docked.



Oh... ok cool.
I never check to see if the posts are from today are yesterday’s.... duh....
Glad he’s home and safe.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In 2020 isn’t there some kind of cream or something that can be rubbed on the area to make it feel numb and take away the 24/7 pain??
> I mean..?
> No alcohol...
> No addictive meds....
> Just a cream or gel?
> Hey!!!.....?
> Opo..? We could make one and be billionaires!!!!!?


I have tried numerous creams and lotions. Even had a guy make me up a suave from marijuana. Maybe Opo's urates?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh... ok cool.
> I never check to see if the posts are from today are yesterday’s.... duh....
> Glad he’s home and safe.


Just called he arrived today. He is at home now. 
They will dry dock the boat on Oct. 30th


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Are the Christmas puddings being prepared for Christmas? If so how do you store the pudding? I guess I have never had Christmas puddings.


That was interesting to me too. Maybe it needs time to setup.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe do some pumpkin carving (pumpkin hack job) with the brats today


Once upon a time I did a cat face with the grandkids.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's nice.
> Most of the hair has fallen out from the top of my head.
> That was a load off my mind.


My hair is a bit thinner on the top. But I earned the silver stripes fair and square ?


----------



## Cathie G

S


EllieMay said:


> That’s basically your armpit . It’s going to be very tricky because it’s a super high risk of damaging the main artery and they have already replaced it twice.. we didn’t find out a lot yesterday but were sent for lots of testing. The surgeon did see something that made him think they might could rebuild her shoulder instead of replacing so we did a CT scan so he could see better. We will get more info next week... he did tell us that they had excellent results replacing and repairing nerves as long as the severed distance wasn’t too far... I don’t know where she fits in that picture...
> 
> I absolutely love Halloween so that’s a perfect night for a blue moon.. I’m actually planning on having a Halloween party that evening so YAY!!!!


She must fit in a bit or I doubt they would give you hope.? I can't wait to see a Blue Moon. There's been some really pretty things in the night sky lately... With the cresent moon and planets several days. A Blue Moon as a topper will be so nice.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh... ok cool.
> I never check to see if the posts are from today are yesterday’s.... duh....
> Glad he’s home and safe.


I don't always get to see the posts until much later so I just pick up where I left off anyhoo ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok,I didn't realize it had to mature. Is there different flavors? I guess I should Google it.


Maybe she'll share a recipe.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nope. ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Just called he arrived today. He is at home now.
> They will dry dock the boat on Oct. 30th


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> My hair is a bit thinner on the top. But I earned the silver stripes fair and square ?


I am quite lucky in one or two regards myself. 
I am getting a lot more and thicker hairs growing out of my nose and ears.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am quite lucky in one or two regards myself.
> I am getting a lot more and thicker hairs growing out of my nose and ears.


OMG my ear and nose hair grow continuesly my trimmer burns through batteries


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Jill and her daughter, Sarah, and Jill's sister, Carole, all showed up around 11a. They brought a deli sandwich, some cookies and pumpkin bread. They worked hard and finished putting the plants in the greenhouse in an hour and a half - a job I normally work on the whole month of October.
> 
> This is a big load off my mind!


They did ALL the plants? Where do you keep the Hoya'?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> They did ALL the plants? Where do you keep the Hoya'?


They're in the greenhouse.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Can I come?
> View attachment 309143


Absolutely!!!! Bring Wifey and Tidgy and anyone else who wants to have fun... Full costume required;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I almost never leave the house.
> Only to buy the occasional potato or visit the post office.
> I got some nice fossils yesterday, this trilobite molt is from Utah.
> View attachment 309144



That 3 line message just educated me profoundly.. I had to google “ trilobite “ and I learned that the horseshoe crab is one of the close living relatives.. and the most complete and abundant early fossil record of moulting belongs to the trilobite who is known for discarding their carapace 2-3 times a year...also, that no living one has ever been documented.... INTERESTING ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do test my golfing skills now and again and i am very familiar with the term mulligan and quadruple bogie



Lol... that bogie sounds familiar... ?

I used to shoot archery tournaments and we always had a cool mulligan at the end;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe do some pumpkin carving (pumpkin hack job) with the brats today



We make a big deal out of pumpkin carving every year ( I LOVE HALLOWEEN ) but this year may be awkward so I suggested that we paint our pumpkins instead... my son immediately piped up and said “ but mom, since big sissy can’t carve her’s, I’ll carve one for her.” ???. He’s pretty special! I think we are going to do both!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> We make a big deal out of pumpkin carving every year ( I LOVE HALLOWEEN ) but this year may be awkward so I suggested that we paint our pumpkins instead... my son immediately piped up and said “ but mom, since big sissy can’t carve her’s, I’ll carve one for her.” ???. He’s pretty special! I think we are going to do both!


That's really sweet of him! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I was wondering what area those nerves were. The tip of my amputated forearm hurts 24/7 like when you hit your thumb with a hammer. It's all because of the nerves.
> We will pray Jess dosen't have to much discomfort in the future.
> Halloween party will be fun.


No one should have to deal with that..I pray for you too Ray and Rose too. 
Wish y’all could crash my party too;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> We make a big deal out of pumpkin carving every year ( I LOVE HALLOWEEN ) but this year may be awkward so I suggested that we paint our pumpkins instead... my son immediately piped up and said “ but mom, since big sissy can’t carve her’s, I’ll carve one for her.” ???. He’s pretty special! I think we are going to do both!


Awwwe... hes a keeper. I just let my boys carve them then i let them watch me smash them ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG my ear and nose hair grow continuesly my trimmer burns through batteries


This is almost like some kind of “guy sleepover” conversation... ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My 10 year old did this one... i guess he was going hillbilly theme


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's really sweet of him! ?


He doesn’t have any filters... whatever he thinks, is what comes out of his mouth... my niece crocheted him a Frankenstein bear... when she gave it to him, he immediately told her that it was “ just kinda creepy” lol... I tried to explain to him later that he may have hurt her feelings because she worked so hard on it and he said “ I didn’t mean to and I’ll tell her I’m sorry, but I just can’t look at that bear... we don’t have to tell her, right?” KIDS ARE PRICELESS!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My 10 year old did this one... i guess he was going hillbilly theme
> View attachment 309176


I LOVE IT! You tell him that we think it’s AWESOME!!! AND don’t smash it until after Halloween please;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I LOVE IT! You tell him that we think it’s AWESOME!!! AND don’t smash it until after Halloween please;-)


Im jk! Im not that mean .... i make them smash them


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im jk! Im not that mean .... i make them smash them


Right.... after Halloween!!!?

I got a nice pumpkin garden from one of the Halloween contestants last year... unfortunately it never did bear fruit... guess I’m buying pumpkins again...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309166
> 
> View attachment 309167


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309166
> 
> View attachment 309167



Thank you Tidgy! I needed that..AMD a friend. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> No one should have to deal with that..I pray for you too Ray and Rose too.
> Wish y’all could crash my party too;-)


Thank you, it would be cool to have a members reunion.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> We make a big deal out of pumpkin carving every year ( I LOVE HALLOWEEN ) but this year may be awkward so I suggested that we paint our pumpkins instead... my son immediately piped up and said “ but mom, since big sissy can’t carve her’s, I’ll carve one for her.” ???. He’s pretty special! I think we are going to do both!


Pictures please when finished. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My 10 year old did this one... i guess he was going hillbilly theme
> View attachment 309176



That’s fantastic!!! He is talented! 
Mine come out and look like Stevie Wonder had a hand in the carving...???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

I planted pumpkin seeds this summer and got 6 small green pumpkins! I almost .....
Well....you know. 
I picked them because they were never gonna turn big and orange. I waited and waited... nothin’.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, it would be cool to have a members reunion.


Yes it would! I would love to meet everyone face to face.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Yes it would! I would love to meet everyone face to face.


Same here!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Yes it would! I would love to meet everyone face to face.



No EllieMay....! You don’t wanna see this face! And chubbs face will turn you to stone! ?. (Sorry chubbs! )


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Same here!




Well, here is a picture of me if you don’t know what I look like already...?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No EllieMay....! You don’t wanna see this face! And chubbs face will turn you to stone! ?. (Sorry chubbs! )


But you have such vibrant energy! And that's contagious in a GOOD way! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I planted pumpkin seeds this summer and got 6 small green pumpkins! I almost .....
> Well....you know.
> I picked them because they were never gonna turn big and orange. I waited and waited... nothin’.


Don’t worry! I actually gave some one one as a watermelon one time... SO EMBARRASSING


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No EllieMay....! You don’t wanna see this face! And chubbs face will turn you to stone! ?. (Sorry chubbs! )



You’d be amazed ;-) I see lots differently...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Well, here is a picture of me if you don’t know what I look like already...?
> View attachment 309182


I thought u wore glasses?? Contacts now?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> You’d be amazed ;-) I see lots differently...



You must have thick sunglasses???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I thought u wore glasses?? Contacts now?



Yep! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you Tidgy! I needed that..AMD a friend. ?


AMD???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Well, here is a picture of me if you don’t know what I look like already...?
> View attachment 309182


It looks like you have that yellow spot disease


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok,I didn't realize it had to mature. Is there different flavors? I guess I should Google it.



A traditional Christmas pudding ingredients 
- a mix of dried fruit (currants, raisins, sultanas and candied mixed peel)

- spices (mixed spice, nutmeg, cinnamon)

- alcohol ~ mine has stout (eg Guinness), Barley Wine (also a beer despite the name) and Brandy

- Fruit (chopped apple, grated lemon and orange peel)

- Eggs

- Brown Sugar (I use Dark Muscovado)

- Suet (I use vegetable suet)

- Flour (not a lot compared with everything else!)

The whole lot is stirred at length and changes texture completely and then left to stand at room temperature overnight for the fruit to absorb the liquid.

The mixture is then spooned into a basin and steamed or pressure cooked. A 2lb pudding takes around 3 hours even in the pressure cooker!

It becomes a very dense, rich fruit cake which is served hot with brandy sauce or egg custard. I reheat it in the microwave.

The supermarkets do sell variations now, but they’re not traditional.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Maybe she'll share a recipe.


I’ll sort that later


----------



## JoesMum

Pressure cooker timings


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! Hope the day is bright and enjoyable for you.!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Hope the day is bright and enjoyable for you.!
> View attachment 309198



Same to you!
Good morning! ?? 
It is cold here! Phone says it’s 34? 
Wow!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Same to you!
> Good morning! ??☀
> It is cold here! Phone says it’s 34?
> Wow!


Same here! 36


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lazy football sunday has arrived! Have a great one guys and gals


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lazy football sunday has arrived! Have a great one guys and gals



Hope your team scores a goal?
No— makes a basket?
No— hits a home run??
Nnnnnnoooooo......? ????
I HOPE YOUR TEAM WINS!!!! ?????????????????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hope your team scores a goal?
> No— makes a basket?
> No— hits a home run??
> Nnnnnnoooooo......? ????
> I HOPE YOUR TEAM WINS!!!! ?????????????????


Thank youuuu!!!! ??????????????????????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

First things first ... my dunks iced coffee! I need to wake my a$$ up


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> First things first ... my dunks iced coffee! I need to wake my a$$ up


Iced coffee, with temperatures like that?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Iced coffee, with temperatures like that?


I hate hot coffee lol i drink iced all year long


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate hot coffee lol i drink iced all year long


I know plenty of people who drink iced tea all year long, so I guess it isn't that far off. Enjoy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Coffee✔
Barber shop✔
A whole lot of nothing time now✔


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> A traditional Christmas pudding ingredients
> - a mix of dried fruit (currants, raisins, sultanas and candied mixed peel)
> 
> - spices (mixed spice, nutmeg, cinnamon)
> 
> - alcohol ~ mine has stout (eg Guinness), Barley Wine (also a beer despite the name) and Brandy
> 
> - Fruit (chopped apple, grated lemon and orange peel)
> 
> - Eggs
> 
> - Brown Sugar (I use Dark Muscovado)
> 
> - Suet (I use vegetable suet)
> 
> - Flour (not a lot compared with everything else!)
> 
> The whole lot is stirred at length and changes texture completely and then left to stand at room temperature overnight for the fruit to absorb the liquid.
> 
> The mixture is then spooned into a basin and steamed or pressure cooked. A 2lb pudding takes around 3 hours even in the pressure cooker!
> 
> It becomes a very dense, rich fruit cake which is served hot with brandy sauce or egg custard. I reheat it in the microwave.
> 
> The supermarkets do sell variations now, but they’re not traditional.


Thank you, I will pass this recipe on to the chefs in the house. I like the Guinness stout idea. That used to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all. Hope your Sunday goes well. 
What are we celebrating today @Tidgy's Dad ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG my ear and nose hair grow continuesly my trimmer burns through batteries


Life's Good!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Absolutely!!!! Bring Wifey and Tidgy and anyone else who wants to have fun... Full costume required;-)


wifey's just going to come as normal :


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> That 3 line message just educated me profoundly.. I had to google “ trilobite “ and I learned that the horseshoe crab is one of the close living relatives.. and the most complete and abundant early fossil record of moulting belongs to the trilobite who is known for discarding their carapace 2-3 times a year...also, that no living one has ever been documented.... INTERESTING ;-)


Horseshoe crab larvae are known informally as 'trilobite larvae' because they look like trilobites. Though actually they are only very distantly related to trilobites, no more than many other arthropods. Yes, the trilobites moulted often, and most of their fossils are of these discarded exoskeletons.
Here's a whole one, notice it has the side pieces to the head still attached where in a moult, like the one I posted, these are usually missing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> That 3 line message just educated me profoundly.. I had to google “ trilobite “ and I learned that the horseshoe crab is one of the close living relatives.. and the most complete and abundant early fossil record of moulting belongs to the trilobite who is known for discarding their carapace 2-3 times a year...also, that no living one has ever been documented.... INTERESTING ;-)


Horseshoe crabs have free-swimming larvae known informally as trilobite larvae as they look so much like trilobites. But actually they are very distant relatives, the trilobites roamed the oceans for 280 million years but were exterminated in the Great Dying, the Permian extinction event, biggest of all time, that eradicated 96% of marine species 251.9 million years ago. Trilobites have left no descendants.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> We make a big deal out of pumpkin carving every year ( I LOVE HALLOWEEN ) but this year may be awkward so I suggested that we paint our pumpkins instead... my son immediately piped up and said “ but mom, since big sissy can’t carve her’s, I’ll carve one for her.” ???. He’s pretty special! I think we are going to do both!


Nice lad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> This is almost like some kind of “guy sleepover” conversation... ???


Face to face, we'd actually be able to compare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you Tidgy! I needed that..AMD a friend. ?


You're most welcome, friend.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, it would be cool to have a members reunion.


I have met up with two of the Roommates. 
Neither of them post anymore. Or rarely. 
Says something about me, I suppose.
(actually, one of them I still exchange e-mails with every week.)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> AMD???


Adam Means Delightful?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! Hope the day is bright and enjoyable for you.!
> View attachment 309198


Good afternoon!
I didn't get up til midday. 
Nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I have met up with two of the Roommates.
> Neither of them post anymore. Or rarely.
> Says something about me, I suppose.
> (actually, one of them I still exchange e-mails with every week.)


I think about Gilian a lot and hope she's ok.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning! ??☀
> It is cold here! Phone says it’s 34?





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Same here! 36


A'ternoon! 
86 here. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr indeed.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A'ternoon!
> 86 here. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr indeed.


Pfft! Yeah rub it in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate hot coffee lol i drink iced all year long


Bleuch!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I will pass this recipe on to the chefs in the house. I like the Guinness stout idea. That used to be one of my favorites.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!


Did i just call me a douche!!?? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all. Hope your Sunday goes well.
> What are we celebrating today @Tidgy's Dad ?


Good mornynooning, Roommates!  
Today is No Beard Day. 
Booooo.
No! 
No! 
No!
No! 
No! 
Though wifey says, "Yes!" 
She hates my beard.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sittin' here wrapped up in a nice fleece blanket. It's about 65F in the house, shootin' for the low 80sF outside today.

My s-i-l came over this a.m. and cleaned out my kitchen drain. Runs so fast now i worry about getting sucked down it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> I think about Gilian a lot and hope she's ok.


Yeah, me too. 
But she never left anyone any means of contact.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft! Yeah rub it in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did i just call me a douche!!?? ?





?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Sunday all. Another cold but very sunny start to our day. Frost now hitting the higher elevations here and most of western Maryland. 62F in our house but Sullys outside house staying warm. Sadly, probably only one more week of good warm days and Sully will come inside for Winter.

Tripped in our garage yesterday, fell & gashed my elbow. Wifey & neighbor came to the rescue. Lots of blood and a nice gash. Taking it easy today.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Tripped in our garage yesterday, fell & gashed my elbow. Wifey & neighbor came to the rescue. Lots of blood and a nice gash. Taking it easy today.


Ouch! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I think about Gilian a lot and hope she's ok.


Me too. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Sunday all. Another cold but very sunny start to our day. Frost now hitting the higher elevations here and most of western Maryland. 62F in our house but Sullys outside house staying warm. Sadly, probably only one more week of good warm days and Sully will come inside for Winter.
> 
> Tripped in our garage yesterday, fell & gashed my elbow. Wifey & neighbor came to the rescue. Lots of blood and a nice gash. Taking it easy today.


Ouch!


----------



## Ray--Opo

This morning Rose and I were talking about getting out today. 
She asked, take me somewhere I haven't been for awhile. 
I suggested to Rose, How about the kitchen!???????????


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Sunday all. Another cold but very sunny start to our day. Frost now hitting the higher elevations here and most of western Maryland. 62F in our house but Sullys outside house staying warm. Sadly, probably only one more week of good warm days and Sully will come inside for Winter.
> 
> Tripped in our garage yesterday, fell & gashed my elbow. Wifey & neighbor came to the rescue. Lots of blood and a nice gash. Taking it easy today.


This happens so easily. I fall a lot taking care of the tortoise, but never in a million years did I expect I'd ever really hurt myself.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> This happens so easily. I fall a lot taking care of the tortoise, but never in a million years did I expect I'd ever really hurt myself.


Hope your injuries are healing well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Ouch!



Yes...an ouchable moment. Neighbor wanted me to go the ER ‘cause of the big gash & blood. But, i didnt.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...an ouchable moment. Neighbor wanted me to go the ER ‘cause of the big gash & blood. But, i didnt.


Duct tape always works good.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> This morning Rose and I were talking about getting out today.
> She asked, take me somewhere I haven't been for awhile.
> I suggested to Rose, How about the kitchen!???????????


Why do I get the feeling Mark isn't the only one saying OUCH now? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Sunday all. Another cold but very sunny start to our day. Frost now hitting the higher elevations here and most of western Maryland. 62F in our house but Sullys outside house staying warm. Sadly, probably only one more week of good warm days and Sully will come inside for Winter.
> 
> Tripped in our garage yesterday, fell & gashed my elbow. Wifey & neighbor came to the rescue. Lots of blood and a nice gash. Taking it easy today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I met my wife at a nightclub. 
I thought she was at home with Tidgy.


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, me too.
> But she never left anyone any means of contact.


And me


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.
Christmas pudfing cooking weekend has ended with our family tradition of eating the last of the previous batch... flambéed in brandy of course


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Duct tape always works good.



Yep, duct tape was used to secure a splint around my arm so i wouldnt move it all night. Splint was a wooden kitchen spatula.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, duct tape was used to secure a splint around my arm so i wouldnt move it all night. Splint was a wooden kitchen spatula.


Should I be disappointed that it wasn't a spork?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> Christmas pudfing cooking weekend has ended with our family tradition of eating the last of the previous batch... flambéed in brandy of course
> View attachment 309228
> 
> 
> Wonderful. Our family used to always make a few, started back with my grandmother, then my mom. I used to have our old figgy pudding tin. Made a few. But over time no more large-scale family gatherings.
> 
> View attachment 309229


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Why do I get the feeling Mark isn't the only one saying OUCH now? ?


??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, duct tape was used to secure a splint around my arm so i wouldnt move it all night. Splint was a wooden kitchen spatula.


Very good idea. Think of all the money you saved from a hospital bill.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> Christmas pudfing cooking weekend has ended with our family tradition of eating the last of the previous batch... flambéed in brandy of course
> View attachment 309228
> 
> View attachment 309229


Yummy!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Duct tape always works good.


Don’t forget the paper towels!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Sunday all. Another cold but very sunny start to our day. Frost now hitting the higher elevations here and most of western Maryland. 62F in our house but Sullys outside house staying warm. Sadly, probably only one more week of good warm days and Sully will come inside for Winter.
> 
> Tripped in our garage yesterday, fell & gashed my elbow. Wifey & neighbor came to the rescue. Lots of blood and a nice gash. Taking it easy today.


I’m sure Sully doesn’t mind, she looks like royalty so must feel the same

I keep dermabond under my cabinet for just such occasions ( I’m not graceful at all) but I’m just too far to be of any use to you.. hope your back to rights In no time!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> This morning Rose and I were talking about getting out today.
> She asked, take me somewhere I haven't been for awhile.
> I suggested to Rose, How about the kitchen!???????????


I hope she smacked you good!!! Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am quite lucky in one or two regards myself.
> I am getting a lot more and thicker hairs growing out of my nose and ears.


Oh my garsh... well... all I can say is what's next on the slippery slide? Joe was complaining of that kinda hair yesterday. Thank God I was born a lady and don't have to ream my nose, ears and mow my face every day


----------



## EllieMay

Well good evening all! The pudding looks grand and the humor is fantastic.. our weather here falls in the “warm again” category at 80F.. lows tonight only 70... Toretto was actually out trolling today and I have not seen him do so in about a week.. of course I haven’t been home much either!! Looks like this week will maintain the warmth like Mark said and it will probably be the last one.. I find that it doesn’t make much difference to me..


Hubby has been in Grapevine Tx watching some kind of car races and is due home tonight. I’ve cooked some Red beans & rice with cornbread.. chores are done so it’s time to unwind... aahhhh


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I LOVE IT! You tell him that we think it’s AWESOME!!! AND don’t smash it until after Halloween please;-)


I thought it was pretty good too! As a matter of fact I agree with awesome.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> Christmas pudfing cooking weekend has ended with our family tradition of eating the last of the previous batch... flambéed in brandy of course
> View attachment 309228
> 
> View attachment 309229


T'riffic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, duct tape was used to secure a splint around my arm so i wouldnt move it all night. Splint was a wooden kitchen spatula.


Modern folk use sporks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Should I be disappointed that it wasn't a spork?


SNAP ! ! !
Yes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... well... all I can say is what's next on the slippery slide? Joe was complaining of that kinda hair yesterday. Thank God I was born a lady and don't have to ream my nose, ears and mow my face every day ❤


I haven't shaved in at least ten years. 
I just trim it when I go abroad, to stop being mistaken for a terrorist, or when I get more food in it than is going in my mouth.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I’ll sort that later


I got some of it.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate hot coffee lol i drink iced all year long


I used to hate cold coffee now I love both. Hot or iced... just give me good coffee.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I used to hate cold coffee now I love both. Hot or iced... just give me good coffee.?


Sure.
Fifty quid alright?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I haven't shaved in at least ten years.
> I just trim it when I go abroad, to stop being mistaken for a terrorist, or when I get more food in it than is going in my mouth.


I use tweezers...so far.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sure.
> Fifty quid alright?


I can just do leftovers for iced but thanks for the offer.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is No Beard Day.
> Booooo.
> No!
> No!
> No!
> No!
> No!
> Though wifey says, "Yes!"
> She hates my beard.


I should have known... you were trying to sneak out from a shave job!? I live with Joe. I have tweezers and pliars. He can take his pick or do it himself.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Sunday all. Another cold but very sunny start to our day. Frost now hitting the higher elevations here and most of western Maryland. 62F in our house but Sullys outside house staying warm. Sadly, probably only one more week of good warm days and Sully will come inside for Winter.
> 
> Tripped in our garage yesterday, fell & gashed my elbow. Wifey & neighbor came to the rescue. Lots of blood and a nice gash. Taking it easy today.


Sorry about your accident. Hope it wasn't too bad. I can't wait to see what you do for the historic navy ship when things get better.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Duct tape always works good.


Great minds think alike.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I hope she smacked you good!!! Lol


This could prove interesting...?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Modern folk use sporks.


Where is Carol when we need her? She has the spork.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You're most welcome, friend.
> View attachment 309203





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Same here! 36



Aaahhhhhhh!!!!!! No touching please! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Duct tape always works good.




And now I can say “crazy glue” works well to close wounds!!! My scars were sealed in like three days! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well good evening all! The pudding looks grand and the humor is fantastic.. our weather here falls in the “warm again” category at 80F.. lows tonight only 70... Toretto was actually out trolling today and I have not seen him do so in about a week.. of course I haven’t been home much either!! Looks like this week will maintain the warmth like Mark said and it will probably be the last one.. I find that it doesn’t make much difference to me..
> View attachment 309247
> 
> Hubby has been in Grapevine Tx watching some kind of car races and is due home tonight. I’ve cooked some Red beans & rice with cornbread.. chores are done so it’s time to unwind... aahhhh


Red beans are rice! Yum!!!! Was introduced to that dish when I moved to Louisiana.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And now I can say “crazy glue” works well to close wounds!!! My scars were sealed in like three days! ?


That is true but it stings a little.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> That is true but it stings a little.



I didn’t know that! I slept through the whole thing! ?
Ok... no to crazy glue then...


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I hope she smacked you good!!! Lol


That was a old Rodney Dangerfield joke. ?
I couldn't remember if I used that joke here on the CDR. So I figured if I couldn't remember. Maybe you all wouldn't either. ?
Believe me I wouldn't say that to Rose. ?
Or would I??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I didn’t know that! I slept through the whole thing! ?
> Ok... no to crazy glue then...


You are right. I have seen commercials for a glue for cuts.Actually in the late 70's.I managed a bowling alley and blisters and cracks on the hand were common. We sold a small tube called New Skin. Really it was the glue used for putting model airplanes and such together. Stung like heck.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Red beans are rice! Yum!!!! Was introduced to that dish when I moved to Louisiana.


Oh and real cornbread made in a black cast iron skillet. Not from the box. Yum!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’m sure Sully doesn’t mind, she looks like royalty so must feel the same
> 
> I keep dermabond under my cabinet for just such occasions ( I’m not graceful at all) but I’m just too far to be of any use to you.. hope your back to rights In no time!


I was responding about the use of superglue for cuts and spoke of something they sell now for that. After I googled it and dermabond came up. Now I know what you were talking about. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> You are right. I have seen commercials for a glue for cuts.Actually in the late 70's.I managed a bowling alley and blisters and cracks on the hand were common. We sold a small tube called New Skin. Really it was the glue used for putting model airplanes and such together. Stung like heck.



I HAD THAT!!!! And YES IT STUNG WORSE THAN THE CUT !!! ?
Used it maybe twice??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I use tweezers...so far.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I should have known... you were trying to sneak out from a shave job!? I live with Joe. I have tweezers and pliars. He can take his pick or do it himself.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates!  
Today is Jamaica's National Heroes Day! 
They have seven.
Did pretty great things it seems.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> You are right. I have seen commercials for a glue for cuts.Actually in the late 70's.I managed a bowling alley and blisters and cracks on the hand were common. We sold a small tube called New Skin. Really it was the glue used for putting model airplanes and such together. Stung like heck.



Yeah,given the amount of blood and depth & width I’m pretty sure that new skin product wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Sorry about your accident. Hope it wasn't too bad. I can't wait to see what you do for the historic navy ship when things get better.



It’s nothing grand really. It’s a wooden cabinet with mahogany trim, the rest plain white. I guess used in the galley as a mini-pantry cupboard for cups.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey had a terrible habit of biting her fingernails.
But I cured her.
I hid her teeth.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got one last tortoise to winterize. I have two fairly small Manouria emys emys and two of intermediate size, and I had asked William, my tortoise partner, to section off part of the Manouria shed for them, making them a night house, lights, feeding tile and waterer.

After William had gone home my daughter told me there was still one Manouria left in the outside yard. I guess William figured it was too big to put in the shed with the smaller ones.

So for the past few mornings I have been trying to clean out one of the cinderblock enclosures on the carport for him. Having only one useful arm, this is taking me a while.

So that's what I'll be doing this a.m.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s nothing grand really. It’s a wooden cabinet with mahogany trim, the rest plain white. I guess used in the galley as a mini-pantry cupboard for cups.


Yes but really the reward is in being a part of the restoration and the historic preservation. The ship may be a great tour...or something else. I think they chose an awesome woodworker to help with it.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah,given the amount of blood and depth & width I’m pretty sure that new skin product wouldn't have worked.


Darn, you probably needed stiches. 
How about sawdust and wood glue mixed together?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

wifey broke her jaw and was unable to speak. 
I immediately rang the doctor and said," You'd better come and see her. Any time in the next few weeks or months.........."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hmmm.
Nobody about at all. 
I can hear my footsteps echoing eerily in this Cold Dark place.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That was a old Rodney Dangerfield joke. ?
> I couldn't remember if I used that joke here on the CDR. So I figured if I couldn't remember. Maybe you all wouldn't either. ?
> Believe me I wouldn't say that to Rose. ?
> Or would I??


You remind me lots of my dad.. he tells me these jokes often.. but I grew up listening to “dear Rodney”.., lol


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh and real cornbread made in a black cast iron skillet. Not from the box. Yum!!!


Ummm... I cheated then.. Jiffy ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I've got one last tortoise to winterize. I have two fairly small Manouria emys emys and two of intermediate size, and I had asked William, my tortoise partner, to section off part of the Manouria shed for them, making them a night house, lights, feeding tile and waterer.
> 
> After William had gone home my daughter told me there was still one Manouria left in the outside yard. I guess William figured it was too big to put in the shed with the smaller ones.
> 
> So for the past few mornings I have been trying to clean out one of the cinderblock enclosures on the carport for him. Having only one useful arm, this is taking me a while.
> 
> So that's what I'll be doing this a.m.


Please be careful... I imagine you’ve still got some healing to do..,


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hmmm.
> Nobody about at all.
> I can hear my footsteps echoing eerily in this Cold Dark place.


I’m here... I didn’t know that was your footsteps.. kinda creepy really but I feel much better now ?


----------



## EllieMay

I got home early enough today to haul all the tortoises in for a good soak.. I figured I better do this inside due to the falling temps.. but when I got Toretto in to the sink in the mud room (where I bathe all the critters) Imagine my surprise when he would no longer fit!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

And in my spare time, I took the Kiddos for a Halloween pic;-)


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> And in my spare time, I took the Kiddos for a Halloween pic;-)
> View attachment 309357
> View attachment 309358


OMG!!! that is just so darned cute!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> And in my spare time, I took the Kiddos for a Halloween pic;-)
> View attachment 309357
> View attachment 309358



Please tell your son from me ...
I would like to bite his cheek like an apple ?!!
He is sooooo cute!!! ?
Happy Halloween!!!
Are you going to go trick or treating this year? I can’t decide??
Am I going to be afraid of covid or poisoned candy?? (I am the one whom eats all of the candy anyway...) ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bummed.....we’re having a stretch of great weather.....and my arm is “mending”... no kayaking, no laying of boards, or gardening. Pacing.....pacing...... Wifey is off to visit her mom, I’ll see if i can sneak out.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Bummed.....we’re having a stretch of great weather.....and my arm is “mending”... no kayaking, no laying of boards, or gardening. Pacing.....pacing...... Wifey is off to visit her mom, I’ll see if i can sneak out.


I tend to be prone to pacing, too.
Actually, that's a bit of an understatement. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's been very quiet in here. I've missed seeing the usual six or eight pages. Where is everybody?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> It's been very quiet in here. I've missed seeing the usual six or eight pages. Where is everybody?


I've been wondering that, myself.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been wondering that, myself.



Surely they all can’t be working! I’m about to go goof off in the garden a bit while i mend.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m about to go goof off in the garden a bit while i mend.


Sounds like just what the doctor ordered. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I HAD THAT!!!! And YES IT STUNG WORSE THAN THE CUT !!! ?
> Used it maybe twice??


I got my front teeth knocked out, so I Super glued them back into place.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Bummed.....we’re having a stretch of great weather.....and my arm is “mending”... no kayaking, no laying of boards, or gardening. Pacing.....pacing...... Wifey is off to visit her mom, I’ll see if i can sneak out.


Wow I guess your wound most be bad to hold you down. ?
Sorry for all the glue jokes. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow I guess your wound most be bad to hold you down. ?
> Sorry for all the glue jokes. ?



Yes, bad enough when it happened. Lots of blood. Nasty wide open gash and right on the right elbow area. So, a highly mobile area and hard to bandage. We have pix, but prob not in good forum to post bloody arm photos. 

On that note, the SUN ?? is out & Sully too. Basking & eating some freshly cut banana leaves. I start pruning the banana back now, soon we’ll have a heavy frost that will knock them back. Until then good food.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Wow quiet today. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
The *Orionids meteor shower is tonight. Best after midnight and the wee hours before dawn. 
Dont know how I am texting in bold letters now?????????*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I’m here... I didn’t know that was your footsteps.. kinda creepy really but I feel much better now ?



I've been hiding and weeping in Corner 9.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, bad enough when it happened. Lots of blood. Nasty wide open gash and right on the right elbow area. So, a highly mobile area and hard to bandage. We have pix, but prob not in good forum to post bloody arm photos.
> 
> On that note, the SUN ?? is out & Sully too. Basking & eating some freshly cut banana leaves. I start pruning the banana back now, soon we’ll have a heavy frost that will knock them back. Until then good food.


Yeah hard to heal in the elbow area. 
I finally relocated our banana tree. It went from 5' to 1' relocated and it died back to the ground. Then came back with a vengeance. It's back to 5'.
In central Florida is there a need to cut back?
It is still producing a big leaf about once a week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> It's been very quiet in here. I've missed seeing the usual six or eight pages. Where is everybody?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow quiet today.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> The *Orionids meteor shower is tonight. Best after midnight and the wee hours before dawn.
> Dont know how I am texting in bold letters now?????????*


Thanks for the heads up.
I'll go and have a peek later.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoonyeve, Roommates.  
Today is World Statistics Day.
Did you know that 0.3% of the solar energy from the Sahara would be enough to power the entire of Europe?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a pic of before and after. Took 3 1/2 months but that's better than the 5 years it was like the before pic.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoonyeve, Roommates.
> Today is World Statistics Day.
> Did you know that 0.3% of the solar energy from the Sahara would be enough to power the entire of Europe?


That is interesting.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah hard to heal in the elbow area.
> I finally relocated our banana tree. It went from 5' to 1' relocated and it died back to the ground. Then came back with a vengeance. It's back to 5'.
> In central Florida is there a need to cut back?
> It is still producing a big leaf about once a week.



Nagh, not where you live. Let it grow!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of before and after. Took 3 1/2 months but that's better than the 5 years it was like the before pic.
> View attachment 309382
> 
> View attachment 309383



Looks great, nice & healthy.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! that is just so darned cute!!


Thank you!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Please tell your son from me ...
> I would like to bite his cheek like an apple ?!!
> He is sooooo cute!!! ?
> Happy Halloween!!!
> Are you going to go trick or treating this year? I can’t decide??
> Am I going to be afraid of covid or poisoned candy?? (I am the one whom eats all of the candy anyway...) ???


Lol!! He’s already very “confident”... 
I don’t know if we will be allowed to so I’m planning the Halloween party just in case.. but... if we can, we will you should enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I am very sad.
wifey has run off with the postman.







Oh, I will miss him.


----------



## Blackdog1714

As long a Jon Bon Jovi doesn't knock on our door I get to keep my wife forever!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

90% of all e-mails are spam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> As long a Jon Bon Jovi doesn't knock on our door I get to keep my wife forever!


I could have four in Morocco if I wanted.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maybe I have two long term relationships!!!! The wife is at 24 years and Amazon is at 19 years. ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could have four in Morocco if I wanted.
> View attachment 309390


Four bon jovis is just too many!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks great, nice & healthy.


Thanks the only fertilizer it gets is what Opo provides. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Please be careful... I imagine you’ve still got some healing to do..,


Yes... ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am very sad.
> wifey has run off with the postman.
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> 
> Oh, I will miss him.


???????
That's sounds like something Rodney Dangerfield would say.


----------



## Tortoisesarecool

Hi I have a tortoise names esio. He is a good tortoise. He is cute


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow quiet today.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> The *Orionids meteor shower is tonight. Best after midnight and the wee hours before dawn.
> Dont know how I am texting in bold letters now?????????*


I saw that today but where I am it's supposed to be better tomorrow evening around 11 - Midnight. I'm going to try.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow I guess your wound most be bad to hold you down. ?
> Sorry for all the glue jokes. ?


I probably shouldn't be laughing.


----------



## Cathie G

This a Levi. Doing his first Halloween.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks the only fertilizer it gets is what Opo provides. ?


Which I happen to know is plenty!!!! ? ? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Tortoisesarecool said:


> Hi I have a tortoise names esio. He is a good tortoise. He is cute



Well that’s cool! Welcome to our home away from home... I have a nephew that lives in converse...;-)


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 90% of all e-mails are spam.


Not if you have TFO attached to your email. It's funny watching them try to get a word in edgewise.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> This a Levi. Doing his first Halloween.
> View attachment 309407



OHMIGOSH!!! How absolutely precious and adorable!!! What a happy beautiful baby ???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> OHMIGOSH!!! How absolutely precious and adorable!!! What a happy beautiful baby ???


He survived a lot. He was trying to be born early but hung by a toenail until mid-way through January 2020. He was still 3 weeks early. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> He survived a lot. He was trying to be born early but hung by a toenail until mid-way through January 2020. He was still 3 weeks early. ?


I remember praying for him! And look at the little devil now;-)) blessed!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I got my front teeth knocked out, so I Super glued them back into place.



Did they stay there like that????
Wouldn’t the saliva make them come loose? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow I guess your wound most be bad to hold you down. ?
> Sorry for all the glue jokes. ?



Me too!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow quiet today.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> The *Orionids meteor shower is tonight. Best after midnight and the wee hours before dawn.
> Dont know how I am texting in bold letters now?????????*



Do you have to live somewhere dark to see all the meteors??
I would LOVE to see them...
But must times it’s too bright here ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of before and after. Took 3 1/2 months but that's better than the 5 years it was like the before pic.
> View attachment 309382
> 
> View attachment 309383



OMG!!! I am soooo proud of you and rose!!!
That’s wonderful!
I want to do that!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am very sad.
> wifey has run off with the postman.
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> View attachment 309389
> 
> Oh, I will miss him.



Look at it this way.... SHES gonna have all the bills because they are in his Satchel!!
?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> Four bon jovis is just too many!


Good point.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks the only fertilizer it gets is what Opo provides. ?




???
I HOPE you mean Ray???
Because if YOU are throwing out your......?
On that banana tree
then I have to start drinking! ?
(Sorry for the vulgarity)..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> ???????
> That's sounds like something Rodney Dangerfield would say.


Tommy Cooper.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> This a Levi. Doing his first Halloween.
> View attachment 309407




Omg!!! That little face!!!!!
Soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tortoisesarecool said:


> Hi I have a tortoise names esio. He is a good tortoise. He is cute


Has anyone welcomed you in yet?
Fancy a coffee?
I wrote a version of Esio Trot.
Have you seen it?





ESIO TROT by Tidgy's Dad.


Now, I expect many of you are familiar with the book, "Esio Trot" by the inimitable Roald Dahl and superbly illustrated by Quentin Blake. I had a copy but before I moved to Morocco sold it, along with thousands of other books, as it was simply too expensive to transport everything we owned out...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> This a Levi. Doing his first Halloween.
> View attachment 309407


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dragonflies are the most efficient predators on Earth with a hunt-to-kill ratio of close to 95%.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dragonflies are the most efficient predators on Earth with a hunt-to-kill ratio of close to 95%.
> View attachment 309416


We play tennis at some courts that have an unbelievable dragonfly population during the summer! So few of the other pesky insects!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> We play tennis at some courts that have an unbelievable dragonfly population during the summer! So few of the other pesky insects!


Not surprised with that many dragonflies.
They must get hungry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The average person produces 46 litres of saliva every month.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tortoisesarecool said:


> Hi I have a tortoise names esio. He is a good tortoise. He is cute


Welcome to You and Esio! Pics would be great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I saw that today but where I am it's supposed to be better tomorrow evening around 11 - Midnight. I'm going to try.


1:30 am here. We have thunder storms. If I go to sleep I will wake up around 5:30 am and check then.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The average person produces 46 litres of saliva every month.


Me probably more because I chew tobacco. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> This a Levi. Doing his first Halloween.
> View attachment 309407


I can't tell, was he enjoying it or not?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Do you have to live somewhere dark to see all the meteors??
> I would LOVE to see them...
> But must times it’s too bright here ?


Yes there are no city lights in my area.
Been trying to see a nighttime rocket launch. But the weather hasn't been cooperating.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> We play tennis at some courts that have an unbelievable dragonfly population during the summer! So few of the other pesky insects!


Speaking of tennis!
When I was single, the only time I used the word love.......was when I was playing tennis or just paid for the hotel room. ??????????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ???
> I HOPE you mean Ray???
> Because if YOU are throwing out your......?
> On that banana tree
> then I have to start drinking! ?
> (Sorry for the vulgarity)..


No no! I changed my name back to Ray!??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> OMG!!! I am soooo proud of you and rose!!!
> That’s wonderful!
> I want to do that!!!


Thanks, we are proud of it.
A friend gave us 4 trees that were 5'. After 5 years that was the only one left.
After relocating and putting in some better dirt it took off.
I think our house was built on a toxic waste dump. The ground sucks here.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Well, hello roomies! I've finally caught up and wanted to say howdy! It's been so busy outside the CDR. I must confess that sometimes I sneak in, grab an armadillo, and just listen in to the chatter. All the friendlies, and pics of littles, warms me right up!.

A couple things have caught my attention.



Tidgy's Dad said:


> The average person produces 46 litres of saliva every month.


I am not average. I suffer from dry mouth to the point of taking medication for it. Unfortunately it makes me sweat (oh, women don't sweat...I _perspire). _I don't know which is worse. TMI, I know.



Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, bad enough when it happened. Lots of blood. Nasty wide open gash and right on the right elbow area. So, a highly mobile area and hard to bandage. We have pix, but prob not in good forum to post bloody arm photos.



Considering how excellent Mark's photos are, and it is Halloween, I think they would be perfect viewing! Blood, shredded tissue, spoons, and duct tape...fits right in with the season. I wanna see!!! And we could do a followup starring wifey with an embroidery needle and dental floss sewing it up! It would be a forum hit for sure.



Ray--Opo said:


> The ground sucks here.



Ray, when the ground sucks, that's quicksand. Never in my life have I heard of anyone growing bananas in quicksand. And I guarantee you would not do well in quicksand. Please rethink the location of your plantings. And I don't want to worry about Opo and his ? sinking either. Take care of it this weekend. Please.




Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, it would be cool to have a members reunion.



This I heartily agree with. However, we need to plan for 2 parties. Since we haven't had a members' _ union, we can't have a reunion. 
So _we have to have a members' union, and we don't mean one that protests and pickets.
Sounds like _*lots of fun!*_



Ray--Opo said:


> Yes there are no city lights in my area.
> Been trying to see a nighttime rocket launch. But the weather hasn't been cooperating.



I'm quite sure that you have already seen night launches before, but in case you haven't, and for anyone who would like to, it is a spectacular sight! Pete and I were in Ft. Pierce, parked in our truck in a little park on the Indian River. Truck parking is not permitted there, but we had the cargo door open, and Pete grilled some burgers in the cargo area. We were about 60 miles from the launch.

Night fell, and we listened to the radio countdown...3...2...1...and we have liftoff. We saw nothing. Where was this beautiful thing we were to see? Suddenly, on the horizon, a tiny speck of orange light, which rapidly grew and rose into the air until the entire sky was lit like fire. Just spectacular! It travelled across the sky and went out of view, but didn't disappear until the first rocket stage fell away. We were in awe. Then the local cop came by...he asked us where we were planning to sleep, so we said "right here". He said "OK, be out in the morning". We slept to the lapping of the water on the beach. Man! They were the best days of my life.
This was our truck.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all from a dark and very wet Kent. Storm Barbara is currently passing through.

On the news front...

Daughter tried driving for the first time since her dose of vertigo started. It went well  This whole thing has really knocked her confidence badly. She gets tired very quickly too

Her employer got an Occupational Health nurse involved (telephone consultation) early on and she has been really helpful. She has said that Daughter can only work from home for the next 4 weeks, no driving for work purposes, and do a maximum of 4 hours a day for the first fortnight. This takes Daughter safely to the end of the outdoor survey season so she won’t have to do any major driving until the spring now 

Daughter has had her small mammal traps out in the garden though and caught some Wood Mice. This one was seriously unimpressed!



At the rescue our Mum hedgehog who gave birth while being treated now has 4 near full grown babies. They’ll be separated and released soon



Last night JoesDad and I went on a dusk tour of Wildwood which is a wildlife conservation charity. They have a sort of zoo with only British animals... including a few that are now no longer found in the wild here. We saw otters, pine martens, owls, foxes, wild boar. No photos as it was too dark, sorry.

This weekend, subject to government covid rule changes, we will head north to see my Mum in person for the first time since last December. We will stay in a hotel rather than increase risk by staying in her flat, but I can’t wait to hug her again even if it is while wearing a mask.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Me probably more because I chew tobacco. ?


Bleuch!


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, hello roomies! I've finally caught up and wanted to say howdy! It's been so busy outside the CDR. I must confess that sometimes I sneak in, grab an armadillo, and just listen in to the chatter. All the friendlies, and pics of littles, warms me right up!.
> 
> A couple things have caught my attention.
> 
> 
> I am not average. I suffer from dry mouth to the point of taking medication for it. Unfortunately it makes me sweat (oh, women don't sweat...I _perspire). _I don't know which is worse. TMI, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how excellent Mark's photos are, and it is Halloween, I think they would be perfect viewing! Blood, shredded tissue, spoons, and duct tape...fits right in with the season. I wanna see!!! And we could do a followup starring wifey with an embroidery needle and dental floss sewing it up! It would be a forum hit for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray, when the ground sucks, that's quicksand. Never in my life have I heard of anyone growing bananas in quicksand. And I guarantee you would not do well in quicksand. Please rethink the location of your plantings. And I don't want to worry about Opo and his ? sinking either. Take care of it this weekend. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I heartily agree with. However, we need to plan for 2 parties. Since we haven't had a members' _ union, we can't have a reunion.
> So _we have to have a members' union, and we don't mean one that protests and pickets.
> Sounds like _*lots of fun!*_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that you have already seen night launches before, but in case you haven't, and for anyone who would like to, it is a spectacular sight! Pete and I were in Ft. Pierce, parked in our truck in a little park on the Indian River. Truck parking is not permitted there, but we had the cargo door open, and Pete grilled some burgers in the cargo area. We were about 60 miles from the launch.
> 
> Night fell, and we listened to the radio countdown...3...2...1...and we have liftoff. We saw nothing. Where was this beautiful thing we were to see? Suddenly, on the horizon, a tiny speck of orange light, which rapidly grew and rose into the air until the entire sky was lit like fire. Just spectacular! It travelled across the sky and went out of view, but didn't disappear until the first rocket stage fell away. We were in awe. Then the local cop came by...he asked us where we were planning to sleep, so we said "right here". He said "OK, be out in the morning". We slept to the lapping of the water on the beach. Man! They were the best days of my life.
> This was our truck.
> View attachment 309431


I agree with Halloween pics from Mark.?
Yes on the members union. ?
I have been on many a picket line. ?
We did relocate the tree but also learned we have to dig a hole about 3' in diameter 2' deep and replace the dirt with store bought dirt. Rose sprays down Opo's ? and we are still getting afternoon showers. So no smell. ?
Great looking truck! I am sure you saw a space shuttle take off. Those launches were great.
I have seen many launches but now they are not as great as the shuttle was.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all from a dark and very wet Kent. Storm Barbara is currently passing through.
> 
> On the news front...
> 
> Daughter tried driving for the first time since her dose of vertigo started. It went well  This whole thing has really knocked her confidence badly. She gets tired very quickly too
> 
> Her employer got an Occupational Health nurse involved (telephone consultation) early on and she has been really helpful. She has said that Daughter can only work from home for the next 4 weeks, no driving for work purposes, and do a maximum of 4 hours a day for the first fortnight. This takes Daughter safely to the end of the outdoor survey season so she won’t have to do any major driving until the spring now
> 
> Daughter has had her small mammal traps out in the garden though and caught some Wood Mice. This one was seriously unimpressed!
> View attachment 309433
> 
> 
> At the rescue our Mum hedgehog who gave birth while being treated now has 4 near full grown babies. They’ll be separated and released soon
> View attachment 309434
> 
> 
> Last night JoesDad and I went on a dusk tour of Wildwood which is a wildlife conservation charity. They have a sort of zoo with only British animals... including a few that are now no longer found in the wild here. We saw otters, pine martens, owls, foxes, wild boar. No photos as it was too dark, sorry.
> 
> This weekend, subject to government covid rule changes, we will head north to see my Mum in person for the first time since last December. We will stay in a hotel rather than increase risk by staying in her flat, but I can’t wait to hug her again even if it is while wearing a mask.


Sounds like you have been busy. Hope your daughter learns to cope with vertigo. Give Mum a hug for me to. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, hello roomies! I've finally caught up and wanted to say howdy!
> I am not average. I suffer from dry mouth to the point of taking medication for it. Unfortunately it makes me sweat (oh, women don't sweat...I _perspire). _I don't know which is worse. TMI, I know.


Horses sweat.
Men perspire,
While ladies merely glow. 
Wetly.

Perhaps you could arrange a saliva share with Ray.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuch!


I agree, bad habit!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all from a dark and very wet Kent. Storm Barbara is currently passing through.
> 
> On the news front...
> 
> Daughter tried driving for the first time since her dose of vertigo started. It went well  This whole thing has really knocked her confidence badly. She gets tired very quickly too
> 
> Her employer got an Occupational Health nurse involved (telephone consultation) early on and she has been really helpful. She has said that Daughter can only work from home for the next 4 weeks, no driving for work purposes, and do a maximum of 4 hours a day for the first fortnight. This takes Daughter safely to the end of the outdoor survey season so she won’t have to do any major driving until the spring now
> 
> Daughter has had her small mammal traps out in the garden though and caught some Wood Mice. This one was seriously unimpressed!
> View attachment 309433
> 
> 
> At the rescue our Mum hedgehog who gave birth while being treated now has 4 near full grown babies. They’ll be separated and released soon
> View attachment 309434
> 
> 
> Last night JoesDad and I went on a dusk tour of Wildwood which is a wildlife conservation charity. They have a sort of zoo with only British animals... including a few that are now no longer found in the wild here. We saw otters, pine martens, owls, foxes, wild boar. No photos as it was too dark, sorry.
> 
> This weekend, subject to government covid rule changes, we will head north to see my Mum in person for the first time since last December. We will stay in a hotel rather than increase risk by staying in her flat, but I can’t wait to hug her again even if it is while wearing a mask.


Good morning, Linda! 
I hope you do get to see your Mum again, that'll be such an emotional reunion, I'm sure.
Love all the little animals, even the sulky wood mouse. Super pics.
Good news re Daughter, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree with Halloween pics from Mark.?
> Yes on the members union. ?
> I have been on many a picket line. ?
> We did relocate the tree but also learned we have to dig a hole about 3' in diameter 2' deep and replace the dirt with store bought dirt. Rose sprays down Opo's ? and we are still getting afternoon showers. So no smell. ?
> Great looking truck! I am sure you saw a space shuttle take off. Those launches were great.
> I have seen many launches but now they are not as great as the shuttle was.


The firework I launched in 1986 was pretty impressive. 
Called a Sizzler, if i recall.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tortoisesarecool said:


> Hi I have a tortoise names esio. He is a good tortoise. He is cute


Don't get the wrong impression of this site. You have found yourself in the CDR(cold, dark, room)
We have fun on this thread sometimes we talk tortoise. But there are alot of threads here with great info on care of tortoises. 
Many of our members have been caring for tortoises for 20+ years. 
What kind of tort do you have?
.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good morning, Roommates!  
Today is Babbling Day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good morning, Roommates!
> Today is Babbling Day!
> View attachment 309436
> View attachment 309437


I don't have those emojis. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I tried swimming the English Channel to France, once.
But I used too much grease.
I kept slipping out of the water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't have those emojis. ?


Copy and paste them to one of your photo files.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Actually, i don't think that'll work. They might end up frozen.
Use the copy to........and then select the location.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, finally a few members here! Hope your day goes well. Didn't get to see the meteors,we have a storm for the next few days. 
Go to the doctor today to get my meds for pain. Will be glad if someday I don't need the meds to help manage my pain.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Copy and paste them to one of your photo files.
> View attachment 309438


I have finally learned how to copy and paste on my phone. Now I guess I need to go emoji hunting.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all long time no not see. 
I haven't had chance to catch up with everyone yet but I hope you are all still well and surviving whatever restrictions are in place in your corners of the world. 

I thought I'd have loads of time to spend in the CDR now I've retired but my laptop had other ideas and spent a couple of weeks with my nephew who fixed it for me Then following my knee arthroscopy on 6th we (Lola and I) went to stay with my sister. Back home again now though and knee doing OK. 

I was also diagnosed with a stage one melanoma on my face back in September so next Monday (unless cancelled because of covid) I'm back at the hospital to have that cut out and skin grafted. That is a day procedure and will have a local anesthetic but not looking forward to that. Thankfully it was caught early but looks like my modelling days are over unless I can persuade them to do a full face lift while they're at it. 
Anyway I'm going to have a read to see what you've all been up to now - hope you've all been behaving yourself!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Actually, i don't think that'll work. They might end up frozen.
> Use the copy to........and then select the location.


Ok just read this post. Will try that. 
Now Adam no more suggestions, I am getting confused. ????


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, finally a few members here! Hope your day goes well. Didn't get to see the meteors,we have a storm for the next few days.
> Go to the doctor today to get my meds for pain. Will be glad if someday I don't need the meds to help manage my pain.


Hi Ray, I was looking for the meteors last night too but too cloudy here.
Hope you are well in spite of your pain, and hope that does get easier for you in time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all long time no not see.
> I haven't had chance to catch up with everyone yet but I hope you are all still well and surviving whatever restrictions are in place in your corners of the world.
> 
> I thought I'd have loads of time to spend in the CDR now I've retired but my laptop had other ideas and spent a couple of weeks with my nephew who fixed it for me Then following my knee arthroscopy on 6th we (Lola and I) went to stay with my sister. Back home again now though and knee doing OK.
> 
> I was also diagnosed with a stage one melanoma on my face back in September so next Monday (unless cancelled because of covid) I'm back at the hospital to have that cut out and skin grafted. That is a day procedure and will have a local anesthetic but not looking forward to that. Thankfully it was caught early but looks like my modelling days are over unless I can persuade them to do a full face lift while they're at it.
> Anyway I'm going to have a read to see what you've all been up to now - hope you've all been behaving yourself!


Great to see you again! Glad your knee is doing good and good luck with the melanoma..


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Great to see you again! Glad your knee is doing good and good luck with the melanoma..


Thanks Ray!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ray, I was looking for the meteors last night too but too cloudy here.
> Hope you are well in spite of your pain, and hope that does get easier for you in time.


Thanks Lyn, that is what I am hoping for. 
Hopefully all the nerve endings will settle down with time. One thing good about the phantom and nerve pain is it takes the focus off my back pains. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I think about Gilian a lot and hope she's ok.


I've PMed her a few times over the summer but not had any reply. I hope she and Oli are OK too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's nice.
> Most of the hair has fallen out from the top of my head.
> That was a load off my mind.


When teased about losing his hair my Dad always used to say 'Grass doesn't grow on a busy street.'


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> It’s been busy again. I was training a new volunteer at the rescue today, something I do pretty regularly, but this lady really couldn’t cope  I guess she was in her late 60s, but the way she struggled to remember everything from how to find her way round to where she had to get newspaper from (a drawer that was open) made me wonder if she was starting alzheimer’s; it was really sad.  It’s the first time I’ve ever had to say to the staff that I don’t think someone will be useful
> 
> I came home feeling exhausted and quite dispirited, but with 2 hedgehogs to release in my garden. That’s happier at least  I have cameras on them so hopefully I will have some pictures to show tomorrow of them as they explore their new home.
> 
> After a few mugs of tea and some cake (it was Daughter’s birthday yesterday) I felt better and mixed up this year’s Christmas Pudding batch. It needs A LOT of stirring and the mixture is to big and heavy for my mixer. So everyone gets roped in to stir in turn more than once!
> 
> Son should have come home tomorrow, but the covid level has been raised in London and he’s no longer allowed to meet indoors with anyone he doesn’t live with.
> 
> Tomorrow will be spent cooking Christmas Puddings. They are traditionally steamed. I use the pressure cooker, but it will still take all day!


I have a hedgehog in my garden this year and goodness knows how he's getting in. He must scale a wall or fence which is about 1.5 m high. I've called him Edmund Hillary, but I have made a door in the fence for him to make his life easier . I thought it rats scratching the soil but when I left my wildlife camera out to try to catch the culprit I was amazed to see it's a hedgehog, I've ordered him a house and been feeding him the last few days to help him fatten up for winter, he looks really healthy though. First hedgehog I've seen around here since I was a kid so it's pretty exciting.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all long time no not see.
> I haven't had chance to catch up with everyone yet but I hope you are all still well and surviving whatever restrictions are in place in your corners of the world.
> 
> I thought I'd have loads of time to spend in the CDR now I've retired but my laptop had other ideas and spent a couple of weeks with my nephew who fixed it for me Then following my knee arthroscopy on 6th we (Lola and I) went to stay with my sister. Back home again now though and knee doing OK.
> 
> I was also diagnosed with a stage one melanoma on my face back in September so next Monday (unless cancelled because of covid) I'm back at the hospital to have that cut out and skin grafted. That is a day procedure and will have a local anesthetic but not looking forward to that. Thankfully it was caught early but looks like my modelling days are over unless I can persuade them to do a full face lift while they're at it.
> Anyway I'm going to have a read to see what you've all been up to now - hope you've all been behaving yourself!


OOH your face will be fine my left eye has no wrinkles when I smile now since mine was right in the corner of my eye. It was a slow process as they took a slice then sent it out for exam until they got the first full slice with no melanoma. THen the fun started- My plastic surgeon was masterful, but slow to be precise.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> No no! I changed my name back to Ray!??



Ooooohhhh.....!
Whhhheeeeeewww.....?
That’s a “load” off of my mind!....?


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> OOH your face will be fine my left eye has no wrinkles when I smile now since mine was right in the corner of my eye. It was a slow process as they took a slice then sent it out for exam until they got the first full slice with no melanoma. THen the fun started- My plastic surgeon was masterful, but slow to be precise.


I know they'll d their best for me. They've told me I'll have a dent but nothing some Polyfilla can't handle I'm sure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, finally a few members here! Hope your day goes well. Didn't get to see the meteors,we have a storm for the next few days.
> Go to the doctor today to get my meds for pain. Will be glad if someday I don't need the meds to help manage my pain.


Me neither, regarding the meteors. Cloudy night.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, finally a few members here! Hope your day goes well. Didn't get to see the meteors,we have a storm for the next few days.
> Go to the doctor today to get my meds for pain. Will be glad if someday I don't need the meds to help manage my pain.



I missed the meteors completely!
All foggy here for a couple of days??
Figures..... I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all long time no not see.
> I haven't had chance to catch up with everyone yet but I hope you are all still well and surviving whatever restrictions are in place in your corners of the world.
> 
> I thought I'd have loads of time to spend in the CDR now I've retired but my laptop had other ideas and spent a couple of weeks with my nephew who fixed it for me Then following my knee arthroscopy on 6th we (Lola and I) went to stay with my sister. Back home again now though and knee doing OK.
> 
> I was also diagnosed with a stage one melanoma on my face back in September so next Monday (unless cancelled because of covid) I'm back at the hospital to have that cut out and skin grafted. That is a day procedure and will have a local anesthetic but not looking forward to that. Thankfully it was caught early but looks like my modelling days are over unless I can persuade them to do a full face lift while they're at it.
> Anyway I'm going to have a read to see what you've all been up to now - hope you've all been behaving yourself!


Nice to see you're back, Lyn.
We've all been terribly good. 
Monday sounds like it will be loads of fun.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, finally a few members here! Hope your day goes well. Didn't get to see the meteors,we have a storm for the next few days.
> Go to the doctor today to get my meds for pain. Will be glad if someday I don't need the meds to help manage my pain.



Good luck at doctors! 
Ask about the “one day” thing.....
I am curious if it can actually be done or are they just after money??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok just read this post. Will try that.
> Now Adam no more suggestions, I am getting confused. ????




or


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> When teased about losing his hair my Dad always used to say 'Grass doesn't grow on a busy street.'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I have a hedgehog in my garden this year and goodness knows how he's getting in. He must scale a wall or fence which is about 1.5 m high. I've called him Edmund Hillary, but I have made a door in the fence for him to make his life easier . I thought it rats scratching the soil but when I left my wildlife camera out to try to catch the culprit I was amazed to see it's a hedgehog, I've ordered him a house and been feeding him the last few days to help him fatten up for winter, he looks really healthy though. First hedgehog I've seen around here since I was a kid so it's pretty exciting.


There are loads here in the Cold Dark Room.
Though you don't see much of them very often. Just feel them.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> I know they'll d their best for me. They've told me I'll have a dent but nothing some Polyfilla can't handle I'm sure.


I begged for the stitching that was below my eye to be done in the shape of a lightening bolt. My Doctor was not pleased with this request. Well I got him- I played tennis as soon as I could and didn't wear sunscreen so its at least a rough looking white line extending 4" from my eye down.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all long time no not see.
> I haven't had chance to catch up with everyone yet but I hope you are all still well and surviving whatever restrictions are in place in your corners of the world.
> 
> I thought I'd have loads of time to spend in the CDR now I've retired but my laptop had other ideas and spent a couple of weeks with my nephew who fixed it for me Then following my knee arthroscopy on 6th we (Lola and I) went to stay with my sister. Back home again now though and knee doing OK.
> 
> I was also diagnosed with a stage one melanoma on my face back in September so next Monday (unless cancelled because of covid) I'm back at the hospital to have that cut out and skin grafted. That is a day procedure and will have a local anesthetic but not looking forward to that. Thankfully it was caught early but looks like my modelling days are over unless I can persuade them to do a full face lift while they're at it.
> Anyway I'm going to have a read to see what you've all been up to now - hope you've all been behaving yourself!



Helloooo!!!!
I am sorry to read about your up coming doctors apt. I know all will go well. I will send prayers for a safe and speedy recovery. ????????
As far as being a “model”.... those girls are so hungry!!!! And when they eat it is just a cube of cheese!!!! Not to mention all the mirrors,lights and MAKEUP!!! 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!.
And if we blind the beholder....
Maybe just maybe....
We can have “World Peace” ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, that is what I am hoping for.
> Hopefully all the nerve endings will settle down with time. One thing good about the phantom and nerve pain is it takes the focus off my back pains. ?



I am so praying for you and rose!!
Dam phantoms.... I never did like the 
“Phantom of the opera “ now I know why..
They are hurting my friend Ray!! ??
Maybe on Halloween they will take a break and go off somewhere to have a drink?...
Well if THEY don’t YOU should! 
I will figure this out for you Ray....
I am determined to come up with something to ease your pain...! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I begged for the stitching that was below my eye to be done in the shape of a lightening bolt. My Doctor was not pleased with this request. Well I got him- I played tennis as soon as I could and didn't wear sunscreen so its at least a rough looking white line extending 4" from my eye down.



Rebel. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Wa-a-ay back, several pages ago, Maggie said something about knocking out her front teeth and gluing them back in with super glue. Then someone wondered if saliva would interfere with the process. I'm wondering why no one figured out it was false teeth she was referring to?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> Wa-a-ay back, several pages ago, Maggie said something about knocking out her front teeth and gluing them back in with super glue. Then someone wondered if saliva would interfere with the process. I'm wondering why no one figured out it was false teeth she was referring to?


Waiting to see where the story went...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Wa-a-ay back, several pages ago, Maggie said something about knocking out her front teeth and gluing them back in with super glue. Then someone wondered if saliva would interfere with the process. I'm wondering why no one figured out it was false teeth she was referring to?



nope. I didn’t realize it was false teeth!!??
Wouldn’t they fall out as well???
Wait.... maybe I’m just not getting it?
That pink stuff that glues in dentures (denture cream I think?) yes THAT makes sense... but crazy glue ???
Either way .... I am so glad Maggie had her teeth! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> nope. I didn’t realize it was false teeth!!??
> Wouldn’t they fall out as well???
> Wait.... maybe I’m just not getting it?
> That pink stuff that glues in dentures (denture cream I think?) yes THAT makes sense... but crazy glue ???
> Either way .... I am so glad Maggie had her teeth! ?


Actually, I think it was just Maggie's strange sense of humor and she never finished her story. I doubt it's true. . . like some of the one liners Adam has been gracing us with.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The firework I launched in 1986 was pretty impressive.
> Called a Sizzler, if i recall.



I used to be a professional fireworks shooter...uh, pyrotechnician. I loved it, but that's for younger folk than I am now. 16 hours out in the hot sun hauling and nailing racks together, wiring shells and tying finales...I'd be dead if I did that again.

But if I could light up the sky like that rocket launch did, I think I'd have one last hoorah! ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

KarenSoCal said:


> I used to be a professional fireworks shooter...uh, pyrotechnician. I loved it, but that's for younger folk than I am now. 16 hours out in the hot sun hauling and nailing racks together, wiring shells and tying finales...I'd be dead if I did that again.
> 
> But if I could light up the sky like that rocket launch did, I think I'd have one last hoorah! ??


At least you can still clap!!!!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Blackdog1714 said:


> At least you can still clap!!!!!!



Yes! I still have all my parts! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I think it was just Maggie's strange sense of humor and she never finished her story. I doubt it's true. . . like some of the one liners Adam has been gracing us with.



i never could stop being so gullible...people tell me I have to learn...?
Maybe a board to the head might help?
Hope you are feeling much better by the way. 
I started back on my routine a little early but I couldn’t sit any more...my whole family knits and Crochets...
I can’t sit still that long????
I have two left hands 
And I only have ONE neck. How many scarves could I want to knit ??
I ended up getting back to my piano.
That makes me happiest... I just taught myself a whole bunch of Beatles songs.
Maybe I’m amazed and imagine (not Beatles songs) are my favorite.
So I feel accomplished ?
I hope you are close to getting better!!
Prayers and best wishes! ???
I threw in a taco ... because my crazy phone just brought it on my screen?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I think it was just Maggie's strange sense of humor and she never finished her story. I doubt it's true. . . like some of the one liners Adam has been gracing us with.



yes Adam is funny and love the emojis!
Mine are so normal and I use them way too much but that’s to make sure people know I am teasing or playing or just being silly


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> I used to be a professional fireworks shooter...uh, pyrotechnician. I loved it, but that's for younger folk than I am now. 16 hours out in the hot sun hauling and nailing racks together, wiring shells and tying finales...I'd be dead if I did that again.
> 
> But if I could light up the sky like that rocket launch did, I think I'd have one last hoorah! ??



karensical,
You just impressed the poop out of me!
(And that’s not an easy task)
That is soooooo cooool!
You (a lady) were a Pyro technician??!!!
Wow!!!

“Fascinating”—-Spock


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes! I still have all my parts! ?


Some things are worth being soooo greatful for . ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just saw this on my TWITTER feed.... @Lyn W 









Hedgehog House Riverside Gold


We are very excited about this new updated design of our popular hedgehog house. This newer model offers an improved roof design, an improved entrance and much bigger internal dimensions. It still comes with the weatherproof lockable lid, which is made of a new product which is solid weatherproof in




www.riversidewoodcraft.co.uk


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Just saw this on my TWITTER feed.... @Lyn W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgehog House Riverside Gold
> 
> 
> We are very excited about this new updated design of our popular hedgehog house. This newer model offers an improved roof design, an improved entrance and much bigger internal dimensions. It still comes with the weatherproof lockable lid, which is made of a new product which is solid weatherproof in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.riversidewoodcraft.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309494



animals don’t realize how good they have it!
That house has more rooms than mine!
I want to move in there...?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chefdenoel10 said:


> karensical,
> You just impressed the poop out of me!
> (And that’s not an easy task)
> That is soooooo cooool!
> You (a lady) were a Pyro technician??!!!
> Wow!!!
> 
> “Fascinating”—-Spock ❤


Yes, I was licensed in MD. MD's license was honored in VA, PA, WV...can't remember if there were more.

There were around 15 female pyros in MD at the time. (15-20 yrs ago).


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Do you have to live somewhere dark to see all the meteors??
> I would LOVE to see them...
> But must times it’s too bright here ?


Tonight is the best night for around here because there won't be a lot of clouds. It's supposed to happen around 11 to 12 in the eastern sky. I'm not sure how much light and smog covers it up. If you can see the stars you should be able to see it.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309466


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Tonight is the best night for around here because there won't be a lot of clouds. It's supposed to happen around 11 to 12 in the eastern sky. I'm not sure how much light and smog covers it up. If you can see the stars you should be able to see it.



thank you!!!!
I missed it last night because of all this fog.
Fog??? Where am I ??????? England?????
This pandemic has me so confused...
I may as well be ON the comets...
No..? ... the asteroids??....
No..... the METEORS! (Sorry no emoji for that one).?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Did they stay there like that????
> Wouldn’t the saliva make them come loose? ?


Saliva might but denture cleaner doesn't even if they soak forever so far. My ex always told me my teeth are like stars, they come out at night.?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, finally a few members here! Hope your day goes well. Didn't get to see the meteors,we have a storm for the next few days.
> Go to the doctor today to get my meds for pain. Will be glad if someday I don't need the meds to help manage my pain.


I hope your someday comes sooner rather than later.. I take Jess in the morning for her first pain management appointment.. I am very proud of her though because right now, she doesn’t take as much of the pain meds as what they have prescribed..


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I can't tell, was he enjoying it or not?


He did! But when the real grandmother posted it on Facebook to friends and family they shut it down. Sometimes I wonder about those people.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all long time no not see.
> I haven't had chance to catch up with everyone yet but I hope you are all still well and surviving whatever restrictions are in place in your corners of the world.
> 
> I thought I'd have loads of time to spend in the CDR now I've retired but my laptop had other ideas and spent a couple of weeks with my nephew who fixed it for me Then following my knee arthroscopy on 6th we (Lola and I) went to stay with my sister. Back home again now though and knee doing OK.
> 
> I was also diagnosed with a stage one melanoma on my face back in September so next Monday (unless cancelled because of covid) I'm back at the hospital to have that cut out and skin grafted. That is a day procedure and will have a local anesthetic but not looking forward to that. Thankfully it was caught early but looks like my modelling days are over unless I can persuade them to do a full face lift while they're at it.
> Anyway I'm going to have a read to see what you've all been up to now - hope you've all been behaving yourself!


Welcome back Lyn!!! I wish you the best of luck next Monday and have to tell you that you will be beautiful no matter what!!! I have spent the past 4 months learning 3x over that you must often be thankful for what isn’t instead of bitter over what is! HUGS!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Saliva might but denture cleaner doesn't even if they soak forever so far. My ex always told me my teeth are like stars, they come out at night.?


That is the funniest stuff I’ve read all day!! Got me snorting out loud!!! LMAO!


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! Hope everyone is enjoying their day so far. It’s a sunny 89F here and no breeze ... I’m picking up little man from school and shutting the business priorities down for the day. I should have an early evening at home with light chores and some peace time... ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I hope your someday comes sooner rather than later.. I take Jess in the morning for her first pain management appointment.. I am very proud of her though because right now, she doesn’t take as much of the pain meds as what they have prescribed..



Thumbs up for Jess, ??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't get the wrong impression of this site. You have found yourself in the CDR(cold, dark, room)
> We have fun on this thread sometimes we talk tortoise. But there are alot of threads here with great info on care of tortoises.
> Many of our members have been caring for tortoises for 20+ years.
> What kind of tort do you have?
> .


? Maybe we need an enter at your own risk imoge in the CDR.


----------



## EllieMay

Oh yes, I forgot to say... it’s been over a month since the accident and the DA still does not have a report from the detective at the police department .. nor has there been any kind of press release or communication from the police department...

so I have taken steps to hire a private investigator ?. I will not accept a cover-up and I don’t care who may be involved.. I’m feeling better now that I have taken some action!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you!!!!
> I missed it last night because of all this fog.
> Fog??? Where am I ??????? England?????
> This pandemic has me so confused...
> I may as well be ON the comets...
> No..? ... the asteroids??....
> No..... the METEORS! (Sorry no emoji for that one).?


I got to see it once in the late 1990's. It was the first time I'd ever seen a falling star. It was really beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, I forgot to say... it’s been over a month since the accident and the DA still does not have a report from the detective at the police department .. nor has there been any kind of press release or communication from the police department...
> 
> so I have taken steps to hire a private investigator ?. I will not accept a cover-up and I don’t care who may be involved.. I’m feeling better now that I have taken some action!


Wow! I'll be thinking and praying. Any person that has an accident with a gun like that should face the same scrutiny everyone else would.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That is the funniest stuff I’ve read all day!! Got me snorting out loud!!! LMAO!


Glad I gave you a great big toothy smile ???


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I think it was just Maggie's strange sense of humor and she never finished her story. I doubt it's true. . . like some of the one liners Adam has been gracing us with.


What????? 
Yeah, maybe.
Never let the truth stand in the way of a good anecdote.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> I used to be a professional fireworks shooter...uh, pyrotechnician. I loved it, but that's for younger folk than I am now. 16 hours out in the hot sun hauling and nailing racks together, wiring shells and tying finales...I'd be dead if I did that again.
> 
> But if I could light up the sky like that rocket launch did, I think I'd have one last hoorah! ??


I could never get Catherine Wheels to work properly. 
They either flew off and danced about on the grass, got stuck and didn't spin or exploded.
Until the last one I did which worked perfectly.
wifey and I were amazed and thought about asking for our money back.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I got ym ulf tosh yadot dna os raf on seussi!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, I forgot to say... it’s been over a month since the accident and the DA still does not have a report from the detective at the police department .. nor has there been any kind of press release or communication from the police department...
> 
> so I have taken steps to hire a private investigator ?. I will not accept a cover-up and I don’t care who may be involved.. I’m feeling better now that I have taken some action!


Maybe some of that information will be more forthcoming after the election. Especially depending on which of your local officials are up for election this year... ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes Adam is funny and love the emojis!
> Mine are so normal and I use them way too much but that’s to make sure people know I am teasing or playing or just being silly


When I first joined this forum, I used to hate emojis / emoticons and refused to use them and complained about those that did. But I ran into some problems when people couldn't tell when I was being serious or not. It's difficult to convey emotions on line without the body language or tone of voice.
So, I've become quite an emoji fan.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, I forgot to say... it’s been over a month since the accident and the DA still does not have a report from the detective at the police department .. nor has there been any kind of press release or communication from the police department...
> 
> so I have taken steps to hire a private investigator ?. I will not accept a cover-up and I don’t care who may be involved.. I’m feeling better now that I have taken some action!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I was walking in the street the other night when a guy ran up to me and said, "Quick, mate, have you seen a policeman anywhere around here?"
I said, "No."
He replied," Great, now give me your wallet."


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got ym ulf tosh yadot dna os raf on seussi!



whaaaat???
Is that Russian???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was walking in the street the other night when a guy ran up to me and said, "Quick, mate, have you seen a policeman anywhere around here?"
> I said, "No."
> He replied," Great, now give me your wallet."



Are you ok??
Omg!!!!
I would have made a mess of my pants then ran screaming to the first lighted house I saw!!
What did you do????


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I could never get Catherine Wheels to work properly.
> They either flew off and danced about on the grass, got stuck and didn't spin or exploded.
> Until the last one I did which worked perfectly.
> wifey and I were amazed and thought about asking for our money back.



This is NOT a show I did, or was even at. But it is every shooter's worst nightmare.

Set up before the show. These are 10" shells, so wired for electrical firing.



After one shell was accidentally detonated.



Thank God nobody was hurt!


----------



## Ray--Opo

REALLY PEOPLE 104 ALERTS!!!!!!!
I just got kinda caught up!
Here is a fun fact.
The space station has been leaking a little air since September 2019.
Finally a Russian cozomaunt took some crushed tea leaves out of a tea bag. Let them float in the space station and followed them as they floated toward the leak. They found it and now can fix it. 
True story!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was walking in the street the other night when a guy ran up to me and said, "Quick, mate, have you seen a policeman anywhere around here?"
> I said, "No."
> He replied," Great, now give me your wallet."


I came home the other night and there was a guy in my house, i said, “wth are u doing in my house???” He replied “ looking for money”... i said “let me know if u find any”


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got ym ulf tosh yadot dna os raf on seussi!


Ummm.. are you sure about that?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> whaaaat???
> Is that Russian???



nope, not Russian!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Showing love for Maryland’s favorite reptile


The diamondback terrapin calls the state’s brackish water and wetlands home




www.chesapeakebay.net





Did we know.? World Reptile Day !


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Ummm.. are you sure about that?


 "I got my flu shot today and so far no issues"

What do I win?


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my left hand, the wrist I broke. My fingernails have never been this long.

My surgery is healed pretty good. Still a bit swollen, but coming along nicely. After the removal of the stitches they put a few strips of tape over it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got ym ulf tosh yadot dna os raf on seussi!


I got my flu shot today and so far no issues.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> whaaaat???
> Is that Russian???


I got my flu shot today and so far no issues.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> "I got my flu shot today and so far no issues"
> 
> What do I win?


If I am ever in your area you win a day of labor


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 309540
> 
> 
> This is my left hand, the wrist I broke. My fingernails have never been this long.
> 
> My surgery is healed pretty good. Still a bit swollen, but coming along nicely. After the removal of the stitches they put a few strips of tape over it.
> 
> View attachment 309541


I can see those strips! I always envy women with nice nails because I know they don’t work with their hands often ?... Jess actually commented that her nails on her left hand were longer than they had ever been! How are you feeling now? I see that you are getting around and out more often...


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I can see those strips! I always envy women with nice nails because I know they don’t work with their hands often ?... Jess actually commented that her nails on her left hand were longer than they had ever been! How are you feeling now? I see that you are getting around and out more often...


Yeah, last dr. visit they told me I could start bearing weight on that leg, so I've been limping around the property a bit. My next arm and leg appointments are the first week in November. Until then I'm just s'posed to take it easy.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got ym ulf tosh yadot dna os raf on seussi!


Ur funnah ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 309540
> 
> 
> This is my left hand, the wrist I broke. My fingernails have never been this long.
> 
> My surgery is healed pretty good. Still a bit swollen, but coming along nicely. After the removal of the stitches they put a few strips of tape over it.
> 
> View attachment 309541



ooooo!!!! It looks sore. I am soooo glad you on your way to better days!!!
I LOVE the nails!!!
Paint them black for Halloween ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I got my flu shot today and so far no issues.



Are you sure?
I see some issues..? ?
Maybe you typed with your foot?
?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> REALLY PEOPLE 104 ALERTS!!!!!!!
> I just got kinda caught up!
> Here is a fun fact.
> The space station has been leaking a little air since September 2019.
> Finally a Russian cozomaunt took some crushed tea leaves out of a tea bag. Let them float in the space station and followed them as they floated toward the leak. They found it and now can fix it.
> True story!


Maybe they should join the CDR so we can have some new interesting input. Sounds legit to me.??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> whaaaat???
> Is that Russian???


Russian after a night on the Smirnoff.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Are you ok??
> Omg!!!!
> I would have made a mess of my pants then ran screaming to the first lighted house I saw!!
> What did you do????


Like most of my life, this never really happened.
Just a Tommy Cooper joke.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> REALLY PEOPLE 104 ALERTS!!!!!!!
> I just got kinda caught up!
> Here is a fun fact.
> The space station has been leaking a little air since September 2019.
> Finally a Russian cozomaunt took some crushed tea leaves out of a tea bag. Let them float in the space station and followed them as they floated toward the leak. They found it and now can fix it.
> True story!


I heard it was marijuana. 
The real reason they float about.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, last dr. visit they told me I could start bearing weight on that leg, so I've been limping around the property a bit. My next arm and leg appointments are the first week in November. Until then I'm just s'posed to take it easy.


Yea they told me I could sleep without my stabilizer. When I caught myself "while sleeping" , bending my knee and trying to touch my nose to my knee I put the stabilizer back on. I was using both hands to make it happen. Take care


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I came home the other night and there was a guy in my house, i said, “wth are u doing in my house???” He replied “ looking for money”... i said “let me know if u find any”


I had my credit card stolen last year.
I decided not to report it as the thief was spending less money than wifey did.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Showing love for Maryland’s favorite reptile
> 
> 
> The diamondback terrapin calls the state’s brackish water and wetlands home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chesapeakebay.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we know.? World Reptile Day !


Can't remember if I posted the gecko that likes our bedroom ceiling.
Happy World Reptile Day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> "I got my flu shot today and so far no issues"
> 
> What do I win?


A goldfish in a bag?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> This is my left hand, the wrist I broke. My fingernails have never been this long.
> 
> My surgery is healed pretty good. Still a bit swollen, but coming along nicely. After the removal of the stitches they put a few strips of tape over it.


Not a bad job at all.
You could have great fun painting those fingernails.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Paint them black for Halloween ?


Snap! ish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Maybe they should join the CDR so we can have some new interesting input. Sounds legit to me.??


And we could have Tortonauts!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ummm.. are you sure about that?





Tidgy's Dad said:


> And we could have Tortonauts!


You don't even know how onboard I am with that ? the tort thing u know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> You don't even know how onboard I am with that ? the tort thing u know.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ooooohhhh.....!
> Whhhheeeeeewww.....?
> That’s a “load” off of my mind!....?


????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I heard it was marijuana.
> The real reason they float about.


??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I came home the other night and there was a guy in my house, i said, “wth are u doing in my house???” He replied “ looking for money”... i said “let me know if u find any”


???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> He did! But when the real grandmother posted it on Facebook to friends and family they shut it down. Sometimes I wonder about those people.


Wow that's crazy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I hope your someday comes sooner rather than later.. I take Jess in the morning for her first pain management appointment.. I am very proud of her though because right now, she doesn’t take as much of the pain meds as what they have prescribed..


That's good, I would hate to see a wonderful young woman get addicted.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so praying for you and rose!!
> Dam phantoms.... I never did like the
> “Phantom of the opera “ now I know why..
> They are hurting my friend Ray!! ??
> Maybe on Halloween they will take a break and go off somewhere to have a drink?...
> Well if THEY don’t YOU should!
> I will figure this out for you Ray....
> I am determined to come up with something to ease your pain...! ??


Thank you, I am up to any suggestions. I hope time is the answer.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Wa-a-ay back, several pages ago, Maggie said something about knocking out her front teeth and gluing them back in with super glue. Then someone wondered if saliva would interfere with the process. I'm wondering why no one figured out it was false teeth she was referring to?


Well...as usual I'm a day late... but I haven't had any trouble with the saliva either ? so far. I say super glue or duck tape. Whatever works ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309464
> or
> View attachment 309465


Now you're just rubbing it in..?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good luck at doctors!
> Ask about the “one day” thing.....
> I am curious if it can actually be done or are they just after money??


The doctor agrees that hopefully it will subside with time. There are a few procedures that might help. One has been introduced in the last few years. I am just waiting to hear of the success rate.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I begged for the stitching that was below my eye to be done in the shape of a lightening bolt. My Doctor was not pleased with this request. Well I got him- I played tennis as soon as I could and didn't wear sunscreen so its at least a rough looking white line extending 4" from my eye down.


Did you see my response the last time you mentioned tennis? ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Saliva might but denture cleaner doesn't even if they soak forever so far. My ex always told me my teeth are like stars, they come out at night.?


???


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, I forgot to say... it’s been over a month since the accident and the DA still does not have a report from the detective at the police department .. nor has there been any kind of press release or communication from the police department...
> 
> so I have taken steps to hire a private investigator ?. I will not accept a cover-up and I don’t care who may be involved.. I’m feeling better now that I have taken some action!


Good for you! Somebody has to be held accountable for this.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> This is NOT a show I did, or was even at. But it is every shooter's worst nightmare.
> 
> Set up before the show. These are 10" shells, so wired for electrical firing.
> View attachment 309535
> 
> 
> After one shell was accidentally detonated.
> View attachment 309536
> 
> 
> Thank God nobody was hurt!


Wow!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's crazy.


Yep. He came to visit today. I guess I'm more like an adopted great grandma. He's so cute and funny. Real grandma had to play all day and I got to watch and laugh...?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I came home the other night and there was a guy in my house, i said, “wth are u doing in my house???” He replied “ looking for money”... i said “let me know if u find any”


Yea and now we gotta keep our cloud safe from predators and pay a watch ? to do it. I say if you can get any money show ME HOW!?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! Hope everyone is enjoying their day so far. It’s a sunny 89F here and no breeze ... I’m picking up little man from school and shutting the business priorities down for the day. I should have an early evening at home with light chores and some peace time... ?


Well... it's time for the fireworks. Maybe I'll get to see them again.??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Now you're just rubbing it in..?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Did I tell you I'm on a whisky diet?
I've lost three days already.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all long time no not see.
> I haven't had chance to catch up with everyone yet but I hope you are all still well and surviving whatever restrictions are in place in your corners of the world.
> 
> I thought I'd have loads of time to spend in the CDR now I've retired but my laptop had other ideas and spent a couple of weeks with my nephew who fixed it for me Then following my knee arthroscopy on 6th we (Lola and I) went to stay with my sister. Back home again now though and knee doing OK.
> 
> I was also diagnosed with a stage one melanoma on my face back in September so next Monday (unless cancelled because of covid) I'm back at the hospital to have that cut out and skin grafted. That is a day procedure and will have a local anesthetic but not looking forward to that. Thankfully it was caught early but looks like my modelling days are over unless I can persuade them to do a full face lift while they're at it.
> Anyway I'm going to have a read to see what you've all been up to now - hope you've all been behaving yourself!


Delighted to not see you again Lyn ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates.  
Today is National Knee Day in the USA. 
What?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The plumber came this morning and asked wifey, "Where is the drip?" 
She replied, "He's in the bathroom trying to fix the leak."


----------



## livv947

hi. im looking to sell my tortoise.. can someone help me out please


----------



## Maro2Bear

livv947 said:


> hi. im looking to sell my tortoise.. can someone help me out please



Greetings....you will want to create a Thread in the For Sale section. Describe the who, what, cost, any other rehoming fee, etc, type of tort & add some pix.

➡➡ https://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/for-sale.26/


----------



## Yvonne G

livv947 said:


> hi. im looking to sell my tortoise.. can someone help me out please


@livv947 - in order to sell on this forum one must have been a member long enough to have participated in at least 100 posts. We're basically a conversation forum, not a tortoise classified. You can sell on faunaclassified.com or on kingsnake.com


----------



## livv947

i really appreciate it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

My uncle was a great conductor. 
He got struck by lightning.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from voting! Took us all of about two minutes to drop our ballots off into the official MD drop-off box. Easiest thing in the world.  Dont forget - vote early & often.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My uncle was a great conductor.
> He got struck by lightning.


***I think Adam is channeling Henny Youngman***


----------



## Maro2Bear

End of October, not cold, not chilly, no frost or snow. Bright sunshine & humidity makes it a “real feel” of 85! Thats 29.5C ! Whew.....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> End of October, not cold, not chilly, no frost or snow. Bright sunshine & humidity makes it a “real feel” of 85! Thats 29.5C ! Whew.....


It was 50 degrees yesterday. Mary has decided she won't go out in the cold. She won't eat hay, Mazuri, or dead leaves. I've put a tortoise salad into her side of the shed, and later I saw her still inside the shed, having made a nest of different types of lettuces and weeds, and pooped smack in the middle of her food. Not very feminine


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It was 50 degrees yesterday. Mary has decided she won't go out in the cold. She won't eat hay, Mazuri, or dead leaves. I've put a tortoise salad into her side of the shed, and later I saw her still inside the shed, having made a nest of different types of lettuces and weeds, and pooped smack in the middle of her food. Not very feminine



i think I did that once when I was in my twenties?? Falling out of a bar....
?? just kidding.....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

VOTE TIDGY!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from voting! Took us all of about two minutes to drop our ballots off into the official MD drop-off box. Easiest thing in the world.  Dont forget - vote early & often.


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Quiet in here again.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quiet in here again.


Yes it is. As usual the weather guys couldn't really predict the weather last night around here. The sky was overcast with clouds so I didn't get to see the asteroid show even though I stayed up to see it. I woke up around 5am and I could see some planets but no falling stars... BUT I did have two dreams about it. So at least I got to see it in my dreams. I didn't sleep much. It was still worth a try.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's crazy.


She posted it again... I guess they think maybe they should stop being so silly over an innocent baby picture between family and friends. They haven't taken it down yet this time.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Spent a nice lazy evening in the backyard cleaning and oiling my reels a after the recent beach trip. After inspection a quick order was placed for a couple of washers that didn’t make it back from the beach?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yes it is. As usual the weather guys couldn't really predict the weather last night around here. The sky was overcast with clouds so I didn't get to see the asteroid show even though I stayed up to see it. I woke up around 5am and I could see some planets but no falling stars... BUT I did have two dreams about it. So at least I got to see it in my dreams. I didn't sleep much. It was still worth a try.?


Drat, I forgot. 
I'll try and dream about them tonight.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nos da, Roommates.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nos da, Roommates.


Now da, Adam!


----------



## EllieMay

Goodnight friends!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Goodnight friends!


Goodnight!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Goodnight!


I’m not sure but you may sleep less than I do... I’ll check back in a couple hours ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m not sure but you may sleep less than I do... I’ll check back in a couple hours ?


I tend to sneak in the occasional cat nap if I don't get enough sleep at night.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I tend to sneak in the occasional cat nap if I don't get enough sleep at night.


Well that’s a nice talent to have. Hubby does that too and I’m always jealous!. I can’t seem to sleep if it’s not dark... and often doing rounds in the dark still.. life long affliction I suppose...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!!! Wishing everyone a wonderful Friday.. daughter and I are back to the big city for more Dr’s today...

my Tom cat has been having a party during the night and twice over the past weekI have found tiny baby life forms in my bedroom doorway.... lifeless.....?. I had assumed that he had found of nest of fieldmice... until 2 am this morning. It appears that he has been hunting under the back deck and bringing in the nightlife through the doggy door.



He’s apparently wiped out a whole family of gophers and will be receiving extra treats and affection for his efforts!!! Well done Jerry!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates!  
Today is National Mole Day in the USA! 


I would like to have moles in the Cold Dark Room, but the floor's too hard for digging.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Electricity is a wonderful thing.
Do you realize, Roomies, that we'd be watching TV and typing our messages on the computer by candlelight if we didn't have electricity?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Last night I slept like a log.
I woke up in the fireplace.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is National Mole Day in the USA!
> View attachment 309613
> 
> I would like to have moles in the Cold Dark Room, but the floor's too hard for digging.


FREAKY! The mole did not look like that in Wind in the Willows!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Electricity is a wonderful thing.
> Do you realize, Roomies, that we'd be watching TV and typing our messages on the computer by candlelight if we didn't have electricity?


Why yes... and since it’s so dark, we can tell Alexa or Siri what we need ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!!! Wishing everyone a wonderful Friday.. daughter and I are back to the big city for more Dr’s today...
> 
> my Tom cat has been having a party during the night and twice over the past weekI have found tiny baby life forms in my bedroom doorway.... lifeless.....?. I had assumed that he had found of nest of fieldmice... until 2 am this morning. It appears that he has been hunting under the back deck and bringing in the nightlife through the doggy door.
> View attachment 309611
> View attachment 309612
> 
> He’s apparently wiped out a whole family of gophers and will be receiving extra treats and affection for his efforts!!! Well done Jerry!


My house is loaded with field mice because my property borders on a grass seed field. I have a lot of mice and see them daily. These are my 2 broken mice traps. Last night I snuck thru my house and found, #1 broken mouse trap... 


watching the mice play in my dishwasher
here is #2 broken mouse trap altho he did bring me a vole last week


You can really see Simon's cancer eye in that picture. He's lost all the color of his iris and it's brown now...


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> My house is loaded with field mice because my property borders on a grass seed field. I have a lot of mice and see them daily. These are my 2 broken mice traps. Last night I snuck thru my house and found, #1 broken mouse trap...
> View attachment 309629
> 
> watching the mice play in my dishwasher
> here is #2 broken mouse trap altho he did bring me a vole last week
> View attachment 309630
> 
> You can really see Simon's cancer eye in that picture. He's lost all the color of his iris and it's brown now...


Bless them!!! I also have one broken mouse trap! She looks a lot like your Simon! She is old and entitled though so we don’t mind... I would much rather them hunt the gophers and voles, squirrels, moles and all the other critters that destroy my land and gardens.. I don’t recall the mice ever bothering anything.. ?
Simon is beautiful with the brown eye


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> FREAKY! The mole did not look like that in Wind in the Willows!


Indeed not.
Moley in Wind in the Willows wore a waistcoat; for one thing.


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed not.
> Moley in Wind in the Willows wore a waistcoat; for one thing.


And I don't know how he'd perch his glasses on that crazy predator face!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> And I don't know how he'd perch his glasses on that crazy predator face!?


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309646


Love it! Its deceptively snouty!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I have spent the day inventing a new type of burglar alarm.
But somebody's stolen it.


----------



## Zoeclare

I visited Morocco once, after a long day sightseeing I was very thirsty so I went over to a group of market stalls to buy something to drink. "Excuse me" I asked the first vendor " do you have any water?" I'm sorry, he replied " I only have custard". I went to the next vendor and asked the same question. "I'm sorry," he said " I only sell jello". I moved on to the next stall and repeated my question. "I'm sorry, I only have whipped cream." Well by now I most annoyed and shouted at the man, " what kind of market only sells custard, jello and whipped cream! Its ridiculous!" The vendor replied " well yes, it is a trifle bazaar" @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another foggy start to our day, arm healed “good enough“ & bandaged well enough to venture out with my traveling mates. We knew it would be nice if & when the sun popped. We nailed it!




and some thumbnails...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Another foggy start to our day, arm healed “good enough“ & bandaged well enough to venture out with my traveling mates. We knew it would be nice if & when the sun popped. We nailed it!
> 
> View attachment 309648
> 
> 
> and some thumbnails...
> 
> View attachment 309649
> View attachment 309650
> View attachment 309651


Nice man! Thinking of doing some fishing tomorrow. Gonna be 70 over here.. not many days left


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice man! Thinking of doing some fishing tomorrow. Gonna be 70 over here.. not many days left



Unfortunately, you’re right. The warm days are numbered. Water is still relatively warm, but next week many days only in the 50’s. Go Fish! ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Electricity is a wonderful thing.
> Do you realize, Roomies, that we'd be watching TV and typing our messages on the computer by candlelight if we didn't have electricity?


????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Last night I slept like a log.
> I woke up in the fireplace.


?????


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Drat, I forgot.
> I'll try and dream about them tonight.
> View attachment 309609


It felt like a blessing when I was able to see it anyway. I'm sending you a little prayer ???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did I tell you I'm on a whisky diet?
> I've lost three days already.


Been there done that!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yep. He came to visit today. I guess I'm more like an adopted great grandma. He's so cute and funny. Real grandma had to play all day and I got to watch and laugh...?


That's nice!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Zoeclare said:


> I visited Morocco once, after a long day sightseeing I was very thirsty so I went over to a group of market stalls to buy something to drink. "Excuse me" I asked the first vendor " do you have any water?" I'm sorry, he replied " I only have custard". I went to the next vendor and asked the same question. "I'm sorry," he said " I only sell jello". I moved on to the next stall and repeated my question. "I'm sorry, I only have whipped cream." Well by now I most annoyed and shouted at the man, " what kind of market only sells custard, jello and whipped cream! Its ridiculous!" The vendor replied " well yes, it is a trifle bazaar" @Tidgy's Dad


?????


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another foggy start to our day, arm healed “good enough“ & bandaged well enough to venture out with my traveling mates. We knew it would be nice if & when the sun popped. We nailed it!
> 
> View attachment 309648
> 
> 
> and some thumbnails...
> 
> View attachment 309649
> View attachment 309650
> View attachment 309651


That's a beautiful day.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's nice!


?It was.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, the last 2 days I have felt my best in a long time. Not just because of the pain meds. 
It has been so pleasant, I have isolated myself from the news. Didn't do much but spend time with Opo. 
I will try to catch up here but am going to give myself another day.
Rose is busy making banana bread! Yum!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Another foggy start to our day, arm healed “good enough“ & bandaged well enough to venture out with my traveling mates. We knew it would be nice if & when the sun popped. We nailed it!
> 
> View attachment 309648
> 
> 
> and some thumbnails...
> 
> View attachment 309649
> View attachment 309650
> View attachment 309651


Great to see you out again. 
Color change, how I miss color change.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s a nice talent to have. Hubby does that too and I’m always jealous!. I can’t seem to sleep if it’s not dark... and often doing rounds in the dark still.. life long affliction I suppose...


I have to eat something that's why I avoid eating. I try to wait until I'm ready to knock myself out...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, the last 2 days I have felt my best in a long time. Not just because of the pain meds.
> It has been so pleasant, I have isolated myself from the news. Didn't do much but spend time with Opo.
> I will try to catch up here but am going to give myself another day.
> Rose is busy making banana bread! Yum!


I'm watching Christmas movies instead of the news and what have you. I'm in the mood for the holidays and baking too.??


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'm watching Christmas movies instead of the news and what have you. I'm in the mood for the holidays and baking too.??


That's one thing I'm gonna miss by going digital antenna tv. There are no movie channels and Christmas movies were my go to tv watching.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Zoeclare said:


> I visited Morocco once, after a long day sightseeing I was very thirsty so I went over to a group of market stalls to buy something to drink. "Excuse me" I asked the first vendor " do you have any water?" I'm sorry, he replied " I only have custard". I went to the next vendor and asked the same question. "I'm sorry," he said " I only sell jello". I moved on to the next stall and repeated my question. "I'm sorry, I only have whipped cream." Well by now I most annoyed and shouted at the man, " what kind of market only sells custard, jello and whipped cream! Its ridiculous!" The vendor replied " well yes, it is a trifle bazaar" @Tidgy's Dad


Very good.
My best friend told me that joke decades ago, 'cept it was about Egypt.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Another foggy start to our day, arm healed “good enough“ & bandaged well enough to venture out with my traveling mates. We knew it would be nice if & when the sun popped. We nailed it!
> 
> View attachment 309648
> 
> 
> and some thumbnails...
> 
> View attachment 309649
> View attachment 309650
> View attachment 309651


Very glad you were able to get out again.
I'm not surprised that you love it so much.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309681


LOL! A very famous mole!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I cleaned the attic with wifey today.
Now she can't get the cobwebs out of her hair.


----------



## Blackdog1714

The worlds troubles have been solved. A gentleman scholar created a map and charts McDonalds Ice Cream machines. Green for good and red for broken. He does this using the new online ordering system and places massive individual orders daily and if the order is not accepted due to a machine being down he charts it!! http://mcbroken.com/


----------



## JoesMum

This mole was a patient at the rescue recently after being found in the middle of a road. Happily it recovered and has been released ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

JoesDad and I are on the road north... heading to see my Mum for the first time since mid December 2019! I feel a bit emotional!

On my way to the rescue yesterday I saw these unusually large Fly Agaric mushrooms growing on the verge. No surprise that they’re poisonous. These are fairy toadstools in real life ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> ?


I handed my ballot over to the mail person, done voted! Oregon has been voting by mail since 1998.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 309707
> 
> This mole was a patient at the rescue recently after being found in the middle of a road. Happily it recovered and has been released ?


Thankfully far away from me... I have a love for all critters, but the destructive ones I prefer to observe in a different habitat than my own ;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, don’t forget


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> The worlds troubles have been solved. A gentleman scholar created a map and charts McDonalds Ice Cream machines. Green for good and red for broken. He does this using the new online ordering system and places massive individual orders daily and if the order is not accepted due to a machine being down he charts it!! http://mcbroken.com/


The wonders of modern technology!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

JoesMum said:


> This mole was a patient at the rescue recently after being found in the middle of a road. Happily it recovered and has been released ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> And, don’t forget


They only change for Ramadan here.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Roommates!  
Today is National Food Day in the USA. 
For me this means cheese. 
Hmmmmmmmmmm.
What is the National Food of the USA?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I went to buy some camouflage trousers this morning.
But I couldn't find any.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> That's one thing I'm gonna miss by going digital antenna tv. There are no movie channels and Christmas movies were my go to tv watching.


Maybe somebody will give you a years subscription for Christmas


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is National Food Day in the USA.
> For me this means cheese.
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> What is the National Food of the USA?


Big Mac


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Maybe somebody will give you a years subscription for Christmas



We’ve had over the air digital TV now for many years & have saved a ton - it’s free! Last year or so we “upgraded” and bought ROKU for $ 30.00 (one time fee) - more movies, shows, programs, news than one can possibly watch. Always new stuff added, including live events. NBC’s new PEACOCK channel is on here as well as a ton more.

 https://www.roku.com/how-it-works


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> We’ve had over the air digital TV now for many years & have saved a ton - it’s free! Last year or so we “upgraded” and bought ROKU for $ 30.00 (one time fee) - more movies, shows, programs, news than one can possibly watch. Always new stuff added, including live events. NBC’s new PEACOCK channel is on here as well as a ton more.
> 
> ➡➡ https://www.roku.com/how-it-works


About 3 months ago while I was being sick in bed, my son, the IT tech, installed Roku for me for free. In those 3 months I have watched Pulp Fiction twice, but I also have it on cassette tape, DVD, and something I can't remember now. That is my most favorite movie, I love Quentin Tarantino, "Kill them all now and we'll sort it out later". Reservoir Dogs is second best,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Big Mac


Yes, I must confess, I did think about that.
And hot dogs. 
I do like a nice hotdog with ketchup and mustard, it has to be said. 
Yummy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> About 3 months ago while I was being sick in bed, my son, the IT tech, installed Roku for me for free. In those 3 months I have watched Pulp Fiction twice, but I also have it on cassette tape, DVD, and something I can't remember now. That is my most favorite movie, I love Quentin Tarantino, "Kill them all now and we'll sort it out later". Reservoir Dogs is second best,


I also love both those films and also think "From Dusk Til Dawh" is brilliant and hilarious.
Pulp Fiction also contains a funny conversation about burgers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

But, who knew! Happy #WorldFishMigrationDay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A woman went to the doctor and said, "I've got a bad back."
The doctor said, "It's old age."
The lady responded, "I want a second opinion!"
"Okay", said the doctor, "You're ugly as well."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> But, who knew! Happy #WorldFishMigrationDay!


I didn't! 
Excellent. 
Here are some migrating to warmer waters :


They don't look very happy about it.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also love both those films and also think "From Dusk Til Dawh" is brilliant and hilarious.
> Pulp Fiction also contains a funny conversation about burgers.


From dusk till dawn is one of my all-time favorite vampire movies!!!! The Underworld rolling in close second!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

The small filter in my box turtle's pool (a large cat litter pan) clogged up today and basically ended up pumping the water out from her pool and into the rest of her indoor enclosure. Flooded the substrate. So the boxie has been hanging out in the bathtub while my other half has been on flood remediation duty. I'm SO glad he's here. He had been on longer term travel status, working a couple hours away (next time zone over), but his employer let him work from home as of spring. He's been cleaning the turtle tanks and filters since he's been home, and I am extremely grateful. I don't have nearly as much patience for that kind of thing.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Electricity is a wonderful thing.
> Do you realize, Roomies, that we'd be watching TV and typing our messages on the computer by candlelight if we didn't have electricity?



...wait....W...A....I....T ???? ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309681



has there ever been something more stunning???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is National Food Day in the USA.
> For me this means cheese.
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> What is the National Food of the USA?



If I am to take a guess ... I’d say
“Every food”!???


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And, don’t forget
> 
> View attachment 309717


I don’t want an extra hour of 2020. I have had enough ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I handed my ballot over to the mail person, done voted! Oregon has been voting by mail since 1998.


Me too. I have enough running around to do and most of it not for me. So I vote by mail and have been for many years.?


----------



## EllieMay

I made dog pillows this morning for Duke and Rigsy. They had destroyed the older ones.. I think because they all originally belonged to Duke and neither wanted to share... so I bought two chew resistant cases and stuffed with mattress toppers... hoping since they each had their own that they would not rip them up.. Duke has not done this in 11 years prior to Rigsy’s arrival. Anyway... looks successful so far..


Pastel Tortie said:


> The small filter in my box turtle's pool (a large cat litter pan) clogged up today and basically ended up pumping the water out from her pool and into the rest of her indoor enclosure. Flooded the substrate. So the boxie has been hanging out in the bathtub while my other half has been on flood remediation duty. I'm SO glad he's here. He had been on longer term travel status, working a couple hours away (next time zone over), but his employer let him work from home as of spring. He's been cleaning the turtle tanks and filters since he's been home, and I am extremely grateful. I don't have nearly as much patience for that kind of thing.


sounds like a keeper!!!! Poor boxie though... being ousted from your house is stressful!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I don’t want an extra hour of 2020. I have had enough ?


AMEN!!!


----------



## EllieMay

My new phone came in... i feel like a kid at Christmas


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> sounds like a keeper!!!! Poor boxie though... being ousted from your house is stressful!


Fortunately, she's a Gulfie, so she handles swampy conditions pretty well. I think it unsettled her more when it happened a few days ago, and her water got pumped out of her pool with her in it. I think she was confused about that... She wasn't the only one! ? We couldn't figure out how her pool had sprung a leak. Turns out, it hadn't.

We used to soak her in a separate container outside her enclosure when she was little, so I don't think she was too disturbed at being relocated to a dish pan in the bathtub for a while. We're all out of practice on that, though. Usually it's the beardies in the bathtub for a shower and a swim.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> sounds like a keeper!!!!


Definitely a keeper. We've been together for over a decade. We'll get around to getting married eventually... ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That's one thing I'm gonna miss by going digital antenna tv. There are no movie channels and Christmas movies were my go to tv watching.


I don't really know how to use an antenna but I've heard they can pick up a lot of channels. I'd rather have that but Joe needs Wi-Fi, internet, TV, and a landline phone. I'd actually be satisfied with a radio and my cellphone. I've never really watched very much TV until the last few years. His Wi-Fi has lowered my monthly payment for my phone though. These old movies are mostly new to me. I watched the Kronks Christmas movie yesterday. It was so funny. But I could probably get a dvd from the library and watch it that way too.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And, don’t forget
> 
> View attachment 309717


That sucks!!! Now I have to figure out what time it is again. The clock says one thing my body and the animals say another.


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The small filter in my box turtle's pool (a large cat litter pan) clogged up today and basically ended up pumping the water out from her pool and into the rest of her indoor enclosure. Flooded the substrate. So the boxie has been hanging out in the bathtub while my other half has been on flood remediation duty. I'm SO glad he's here. He had been on longer term travel status, working a couple hours away (next time zone over), but his employer let him work from home as of spring. He's been cleaning the turtle tanks and filters since he's been home, and I am extremely grateful. I don't have nearly as much patience for that kind of thing.


You found a perfect guy! That's why I don't even look. Most of them are squeamish and can't even sleep with a rabbit ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If I am to take a guess ... I’d say
> “Every food”!???


I kinda think Tidgy's Dad is half right. It's cheese burgers if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> That sucks!!! Now I have to figure out what time it is again. The clock says one thing my body and the animals say another.



Remember.....that’s the Brits who are gaining an extra hour early tomorrow, not USA.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Remember.....that’s the Brits who are gaining an extra hour early tomorrow, not USA.


Is this that week where we're out of sync worse than usual, across the pond?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Remember.....that’s the Brits who are gaining an extra hour early tomorrow, not USA.


I guess I just do my own time lately. I've not been paying much attention to all that. We are all sleeping late because it's still dark. I did just look it up on my calendar and it says it ends on something or other. My atomic clock and cellphone will tell me what time the worlds going by...?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chefdenoel10 said:


> has there ever been something more stunning???


Only my smile.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> I kinda think Tidgy's Dad is half right. It's cheese burgers if I'm not mistaken.


Half a point to me!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

We went to a restaurant this evening and I ordered the whole meal in French.
Which surprised everybody.
It was a Thai restaurant.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Definitely a keeper. We've been together for over a decade. We'll get around to getting married eventually... ?


I believe in marriage.. I also think that’s it’s taken much too lightly these days.. I say that from experience.. my first marriage was a joke. I was too young and hardheaded.. it took me a second try to get it right.. I knew on my first wedding day that I was making a mistake just as I know now that I’m right where I’m supposed to be. There’s no harm in taking your time... it’s important enough .;-)


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> I believe in marriage.. I also think that’s it’s taken much too lightly these days.. I say that from experience.. my first marriage was a joke. I was too young and hardheaded.. it took me a second try to get it right.. I knew on my first wedding day that I was making a mistake just as I know now that I’m right where I’m supposed to be. There’s no harm in taking your time... it’s important enough .;-)


Indeed.
I also believe in marriage.
I waited til I was thirty-five and was completely sure I'd got the right wifey.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark, rainy, overcast, yucky and very wet and soggy. ?? Definitely feels like the end of our extended Summer-time temperatures. Time to prep our Sully’s indoor housing. Luckily, it’s been in hiatus since late April / early May when she went out for the Summer. I just need to get extension cords back up to the lights, move Kane mat from the outdoor house back inside. Much easier than recreating an entire indoor enclosure.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Chilly here too. I’ve been closing up the boxes at night... Guess I’ll work on moving plants around today...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I believe in marriage.. I also think that’s it’s taken much too lightly these days.. I say that from experience.. my first marriage was a joke. I was too young and hardheaded.. it took me a second try to get it right.. I knew on my first wedding day that I was making a mistake just as I know now that I’m right where I’m supposed to be. There’s no harm in taking your time... it’s important enough .;-)


Agreed. This will be my third, whenever we get around to the paperwork.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> I also believe in marriage.
> I waited til I was thirty-five and was completely sure I'd got the right wifey.


Brilliant man.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I guess I just do my own time lately. I've not been paying much attention to all that. We are all sleeping late because it's still dark. I did just look it up on my calendar and it says it ends on something or other. My atomic clock and cellphone will tell me what time the worlds going by...?



Nov 1st


----------



## Maro2Bear

Breaking News

*Police are dealing with an "ongoing incident" on board an oil tanker situated off the Isle of Wight.*
The tanker, named in reports as the Liberian-registered Nave Andromeda, was due to dock in Southampton earlier. 
Hampshire Constabulary said: "We are aware and dealing with an ongoing incident on board a vessel which is situated south of the Isle of Wight."
The Maritime Coastguard Agency said it was assisting police and search and rescue helicopters were at the scene.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynoon, Roommates!
Today is Chucky, the Notorious Killer Doll Day.
So that's nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I got complimented on my parking today! 
When i returned to my vehicle I found a note under the windscreen wiper that said :
Parking Fine.
So that was nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

The family across the street is having a pumpkin patch through the month of October. They've trucked in pumpkins, they have food carts, and loud music.

My next door neighbor is native American and for some unknown reason he's been beating a drum since before I was awake.

So, even though I live in a rural area, this a.m. I'm sandwiched between irritating sounds.

Time to turn up the sound on my Willie Nelson CD.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> The family across the street is having a pumpkin patch through the month of October. They've trucked in pumpkins, they have food carts, and loud music.
> 
> My next door neighbor is native American and for some unknown reason he's been beating a drum since before I was awake.
> 
> So, even though I live in a rural area, this a.m. I'm sandwiched between irritating sounds.
> 
> Time to turn up the sound on my Willie Nelson CD.


I hear water is realy bad for drumskins. I would just adjust my watering times and delivery systems! You have to have a spare misting system laying around somewhere?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just picked all of our remaining unripened figs. With today’s cold driving rain, coupled with no sunshine in sight and temps in the 50‘s, no way they will ripen. Sooooooo, going to try and make “Unripened Fig” jam. Many UK gardeners make this at season’s end.

My haul


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I also love both those films and also think "From Dusk Til Dawh" is brilliant and hilarious.
> Pulp Fiction also contains a funny conversation about burgers.


Quentin Tarantino has certain themes he always carries thru his films. Bare feet is one, the big fight in a small room where everybody is shooting at everybody is another. The 'man' rape, or the "Big Kahuna Burger" scene. Samuel Jackson should have gotten an Oscar for that scene.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> AMEN!!!


OK wait is that for USA? Am I about to run to church in my Dale Earnhardt pajamas? WTF time is it?????????????????


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> OK wait is that for USA? Am I about to run to church in my Dale Earnhardt pajamas? WTF time is it?????????????????


Our time has not changed yet .


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> The family across the street is having a pumpkin patch through the month of October. They've trucked in pumpkins, they have food carts, and loud music.
> 
> My next door neighbor is native American and for some unknown reason he's been beating a drum since before I was awake.
> 
> So, even though I live in a rural area, this a.m. I'm sandwiched between irritating sounds.
> 
> Time to turn up the sound on my Willie Nelson CD.


You can't...I took them all when I left. I only had one cd and that is Leon Russell, so I took your Willie cd's, Patsy Kline, LeAnne Rhymes, so I'll work at getting them back to you...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Our time has not changed yet .


Actually, that means I'd be late no matter what time it is. I couldn't sleep last night, so I changed my habitats around, and disturbed everybody. LOL I got busy playing with turtles time flew by


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> Quentin Tarantino has certain themes he always carries thru his films. Bare feet is one, the big fight in a small room where everybody is shooting at everybody is another. The 'man' rape, or the "Big Kahuna Burger" scene. Samuel Jackson should have gotten an Oscar for that scene.


Samuel Jackson is one of my very favourite actors.
Brilliant.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

When I was getting back into my car after the parking compliment, a guy asked me, "Can you give me a lift?"
I said, "Sure. You look great, you are a fantastic guy, you can achieve anything you want, the world's your oyster. Go for it!"


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OK wait is that for USA? Am I about to run to church in my Dale Earnhardt pajamas? WTF time is it?????????????????


Next weekend, Maggie.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You can't...I took them all when I left. I only had one cd and that is Leon Russell, so I took your Willie cd's, Patsy Kline, LeAnne Rhymes, so I'll work at getting them back to you...


Take your time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chuck vs. the Giant Tortoise.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Nov 1st


Yea. I looked it up. I think this time change is the one I like the best. I've been sleeping late at times but then it will be 7:30 instead of 8:30. Sometimes I'm up half the night and I like getting up early. It's on All Saints Day this year. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just picked all of our remaining unripened figs. With today’s cold driving rain, coupled with no sunshine in sight and temps in the 50‘s, no way they will ripen. Sooooooo, going to try and make “Unripened Fig” jam. Many UK gardeners make this at season’s end.
> 
> My haul
> 
> View attachment 309773


Yummy... I got hooked on a spread of figs with chili as a jam. A good cheese ball and good crackers!!!! Is just too good!?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Agreed. This will be my third, whenever we get around to the paperwork.


Sometimes it's hard to find that right person but I think you did.?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

You know how much I love cheese.
So, I had a ploughman's lunch today.
Yummy.
But he wasn't very happy.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates!
> Today is Chucky, the Notorious Killer Doll Day.
> So that's nice.
> View attachment 309770



Bleuch!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Is Chucky stuck in the 80's or is he emerging Goth style


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

Bla - another cold start to our day @46F (7.7C) and holding. The good thing, these cold wet days provide time for me to work on the “Ships Galley Box” since this is indoors. Supposed to be cold & wet ?all week.

My preserved green fig concoction seemed to have turned out. The aim was to turn hard green/unripe figs into soft sweet morsels to top on toast, or cheese, or like mint jam on lamb. Not “fig jam” per se. 

The Cauldron


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Bla - another cold start to our day @46F (7.7C) and holding. The good thing, these cold wet days provide time for me to work on the “Ships Galley Box” since this is indoors. Supposed to be cold & wet ?all week.
> 
> My preserved green fig concoction seemed to have turned out. The aim was to turn hard green/unripe figs into soft sweet morsels to top on toast, or cheese, or like mint jam on lamb. Not “fig jam” per se.
> 
> The Cauldron
> View attachment 309843



and, the finished product ready to sample.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is National Food Day in the USA.
> For me this means cheese.
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> What is the National Food of the USA?


Hot dogs and apple pie.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I got complimented on my parking today!
> When i returned to my vehicle I found a note under the windscreen wiper that said :
> Parking Fine.
> So that was nice.


?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I had blood work done before my doctors appointment last week. The results said I was anemic. So after a B 12 shot and a iron supplement the last 4 or 5 days have been the best for me in a long time. 
What I was perceiving that my pains were the contributing factor of my psyche of hopelessness turned out in part to be because I am anemic. 
Might sound weird but I am actually a little relieved. 
Fixed the refrigerator in the garage. The freezer worked but the refrigerator side didn't. It ended up being the defrost heating element. 
I will try to catch up on what has been going on in the CDR.
Hope all is well!?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 309842


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Hot dogs and apple pie.


Ooooh!
I'd forgotten about apple pie.
Yuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I had blood work done before my doctors appointment last week. The results said I was anemic. So after a B 12 shot and a iron supplement the last 4 or 5 days have been the best for me in a long time.
> What I was perceiving that my pains were the contributing factor of my psyche of hopelessness turned out in part to be because I am anemic.
> Might sound weird but I am actually a little relieved.
> Fixed the refrigerator in the garage. The freezer worked but the refrigerator side didn't. It ended up being the defrost heating element.
> I will try to catch up on what has been going on in the CDR.
> Hope all is well!?


All good here.
Very glad indeed that you've had a few better days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Roommates! 
Today is National Mule Day. 
Are there a lot of mules in the USA?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I know some of you like guns.
But I hate hunting.
In fact I'm a hunt saboteur.
I go out the night before a hunt and shoot the fox.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know some of you like guns.
> But I hate hunting.
> In fact I'm a hunt saboteur.
> I go out the night before a hunt and shoot the fox.


Are you trying to get the rest of the Brits riled up?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know some of you like guns.
> But I hate hunting.
> In fact I'm a hunt saboteur.
> I go out the night before a hunt and shoot the fox.


I am all for equal trophy hunting- For a bear you get two big knives, for a Ram you get a club sorry boys! Now deer and pigs just ask someone that hit one while driving a car!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Tidgy's Dad - Love the teeth on 'dog'!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is National Mule Day.
> Are there a lot of mules in the USA?
> View attachment 309860


Yes. We even have Bishop Mule Days Festival in Bishop, CA. Look it up on Wikipedia.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hot dogs and apple pie.



Ray. Hot dogs & apple pie = 4th of July. ????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is National Mule Day.
> Are there a lot of mules in the USA?
> View attachment 309860


My 2 last ex husbands


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was getting back into my car after the parking compliment, a guy asked me, "Can you give me a lift?"
> I said, "Sure. You look great, you are a fantastic guy, you can achieve anything you want, the world's your oyster. Go for it!"


I think you are genuinely manic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Are you trying to get the rest of the Brits riled up?


Just kidding.
I don't kill animals. 
'cept the mosquitoes that bite wifey.
And cockroaches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad - Love the teeth on 'dog'!!


Ha ha! 
Yes, I'm not as happy with this as I was with Esio Trot, but one or two of the photos are fun.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Just kidding.
> I don't kill animals.
> 'cept the mosquitoes that bite wifey.
> And cockroaches.


We have plenty of those. Want to visit Florida? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha ha!
> Yes, I'm not as happy with this as I was with Esio Trot, but one or two of the photos are fun.


I agree with @Yvonne G... The teeth were awesome! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> I think you are genuinely manic


Thanks, Maggie!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> We have plenty of those. Want to visit Florida? ?


Most certainly! I'd love to visit.
wifey did.
And got bitten by mosquitoes. 
They don't bite me, except in Southern Spain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I agree with @Yvonne G... The teeth were awesome! ?


They make a return tonight!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I went to the gym today and said to the gym instructor, "I'd like to learn how to do the splits."
He said, "How flexible are you?" 
I replied, "I can't make Thursdays."


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Welcome back Lyn!!! I wish you the best of luck next Monday and have to tell you that you will be beautiful no matter what!!! I have spent the past 4 months learning 3x over that you must often be thankful for what isn’t instead of bitter over what is! HUGS!


Thanks Heather. I was trying t read back posts to find out wat happened to your daughter's arm but couldn't find it. I hope she makes a good speedy recovery from her injury and that the rest of your family are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Saliva might but denture cleaner doesn't even if they soak forever so far. My ex always told me my teeth are like stars, they come out at night.?


Another one is 'Your skin is like peaches - football peaches', ( funnier when you say it).


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 309540
> 
> 
> This is my left hand, the wrist I broke. My fingernails have never been this long.
> 
> My surgery is healed pretty good. Still a bit swollen, but coming along nicely. After the removal of the stitches they put a few strips of tape over it.
> 
> View attachment 309541


You broke your wrist? 
How? When?
Seems a lot of people had injuries in my absence - I hope you are OK Yvonne and looks like you're healing well and continue to build up strength in your wrist.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, last dr. visit they told me I could start bearing weight on that leg, so I've been limping around the property a bit. My next arm and leg appointments are the first week in November. Until then I'm just s'posed to take it easy.


........and your leg!?
Goodness Yvonne I'm so sorry you've had to go through all that.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoon, Roommates.
> Today is National Knee Day in the USA.
> What?????
> View attachment 309574
> 
> View attachment 309575


A good chance to walk up to someone and say 'What's a guy/gal like you doing with a joint like this?'


----------



## Lyn W

livv947 said:


> hi. im looking to sell my tortoise.. can someone help me out please


What a shame. Hope you find a good home for him.


----------



## Lyn W

I couldn't find out what you did either Mark but I'm glad you're on the mend too.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309677


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I went to buy some camouflage trousers this morning.
> But I couldn't find any.


I tried to buy some running shoes but couldn't catch any.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A woman went to the doctor and said, "I've got a bad back."
> The doctor said, "It's old age."
> The lady responded, "I want a second opinion!"
> "Okay", said the doctor, "You're ugly as well."


A man went to the doctor with a strawberry stuck up his bum.
The doctor said 'Don't worry I've got some cream for that.'


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn, we've missed your humour! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I had blood work done before my doctors appointment last week. The results said I was anemic. So after a B 12 shot and a iron supplement the last 4 or 5 days have been the best for me in a long time.
> What I was perceiving that my pains were the contributing factor of my psyche of hopelessness turned out in part to be because I am anemic.
> Might sound weird but I am actually a little relieved.
> Fixed the refrigerator in the garage. The freezer worked but the refrigerator side didn't. It ended up being the defrost heating element.
> I will try to catch up on what has been going on in the CDR.
> Hope all is well!?


Good news that they managed to find that out and treat it Ray,
So glad you are feeling better in yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> Lyn, we've missed your humour! ?


Thank you.
I'm no match for Adam, I love his humour.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Thank you.
> I'm no match for Adam, I love his humour.


The two of you together keep me laughing!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all
My surgery is all done and dusted.
They took a 3 cm diameter circle around the melanoma and grafted skin from my neck onto it. 
I have a wound about 5 cm long with stitches on my neck and goodness knows how many stitches around the graft - I lost count after 18.
Then they put a special dressing that helps skin grafts over it all and stitched that to my face! 
I am bruised and my eye has almost closed up so I look as if I have done a few rounds in the ring with Tyson, so I'm not a pretty sight. All I'm missing is the bolt in my neck and I'd have a great Hallowe'en costume.
I have to wait 2 weeks now to see if the graft has been successful - I don't know what they'll do if it isn't.
It's pretty painful and I feel as if I've been through the mill today but all your posts have helped cheer me up again so thank you for that.
Anyway I'm off to bed now so nos da and take care.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't find out what you did either Mark but I'm glad you're on the mend too.



Tripped in the garage, lost my balance, came crashing down on all the metal bits on the garage door. Tore a nice jaggedy gash in my elbow. Whacked my wrist & head on the door too. Still bandaged, but healing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all
> My surgery is all done and dusted.
> They took a 3 cm diameter circle around the melanoma and grafted skin from my neck onto it.
> I have a wound about 5 cm long with stitches on my neck and goodness knows how many stitches around the graft - I lost count after 18.
> Then they put a special dressing that helps skin grafts over it all and stitched that to my face!
> I am bruised and my eye has almost closed up so I look as if I have done a few rounds in the ring with Tyson, so I'm not a pretty sight. All I'm missing is the bolt in my neck and I'd have a great Hallowe'en costume.
> I have to wait 2 weeks now to see if the graft has been successful - I don't know what they'll do if it isn't.
> It's pretty painful and I feel as if I've been through the mill today but all your posts have helped cheer me up again so thank you for that.
> Anyway I'm off to bed now so nos da and take care.



Wow.......that‘s a ton of work. Fingers crossed for a successful skin graft, ????


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Another one is 'Your skin is like peaches - football peaches', ( funnier when you say it).


I'm so glad to finally find one of your quotes ? I'd be worried if he said my skin is like peaches though cause they're kinda hairy. He wouldn't get past the peaches part before I punched him ? and if he got as far as the football part I'd have to punt him. Missed you and hope stuffs getting better for you?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> FREAKY! The mole did not look like that in Wind in the Willows!



OMG!!!! One of my favorite childhood story books!!! My mom read it to me like three times a week!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> and, the finished product ready to sample.
> View attachment 309856


Nice figs I'm sure and I can't wait to see the ship's gallery box. The weather is giving you some time to recover and life is giving you things really neat to do.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is National Mule Day.
> Are there a lot of mules in the USA?
> View attachment 309860


That's a matter of how you interpret that word.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I had blood work done before my doctors appointment last week. The results said I was anemic. So after a B 12 shot and a iron supplement the last 4 or 5 days have been the best for me in a long time.
> What I was perceiving that my pains were the contributing factor of my psyche of hopelessness turned out in part to be because I am anemic.
> Might sound weird but I am actually a little relieved.
> Fixed the refrigerator in the garage. The freezer worked but the refrigerator side didn't. It ended up being the defrost heating element.
> I will try to catch up on what has been going on in the CDR.
> Hope all is well!?


That's not weird. I've been taking calcium and d3 and it's been helping me. If I get kidney stones again I'll deal with it. The difference in the way I feel is sooo worth it ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> My 2 last ex husbands


Don’t you mean the other mix. I though mules were quite useful!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> Today is National Mule Day.
> Are there a lot of mules in the USA?
> View attachment 309860


I know a few ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all
> My surgery is all done and dusted.
> They took a 3 cm diameter circle around the melanoma and grafted skin from my neck onto it.
> I have a wound about 5 cm long with stitches on my neck and goodness knows how many stitches around the graft - I lost count after 18.
> Then they put a special dressing that helps skin grafts over it all and stitched that to my face!
> I am bruised and my eye has almost closed up so I look as if I have done a few rounds in the ring with Tyson, so I'm not a pretty sight. All I'm missing is the bolt in my neck and I'd have a great Hallowe'en costume.
> I have to wait 2 weeks now to see if the graft has been successful - I don't know what they'll do if it isn't.
> It's pretty painful and I feel as if I've been through the mill today but all your posts have helped cheer me up again so thank you for that.
> Anyway I'm off to bed now so nos da and take care.


Luv and hugs Lyn.. I hope you wake up in less pain!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Don’t you mean the other mix. I though mules were quite useful!


Yea but we ain't allowed to say Jack ***.


----------



## Billna the 2

Is anybody interested in 2 adult Male sulcatas 1 2inch leopard and a 3 inch sulcata, and a asian box turtle aka Malaysian?
The torts would probably be one price...not much because I'm kinda need to down size alot.

Not sure if I should thread this lol


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea but we ain't allowed to say Jack ***.


We’re not????


----------



## EllieMay

Billna the 2 said:


> Is anybody interested in 2 adult Male sulcatas 1 2inch leopard and a 3 inch sulcata, and a asian box turtle aka Malaysian?
> The torts would probably be one price...not much because I'm kinda need to down size alot.
> 
> Not sure if I should thread this lol


Not me but I wish you luck and good homes!


----------



## Billna the 2

EllieMay said:


> Not me but I wish you luck and good homes!


Yeah thank you Ellie!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Billna the 2 said:


> Is anybody interested in 2 adult Male sulcatas 1 2inch leopard and a 3 inch sulcata, and a asian box turtle aka Malaysian?
> The torts would probably be one price...not much because I'm kinda need to down size alot.
> 
> Not sure if I should thread this lol


See if @Toddrickfl1 might consider taking the Asian box turtle, maybe. I don't know if he'd have room or not. I'd consider an Asian box turtle at some point, but that's probably still a couple years or so off.

If you post it on the marketplace section, list the Asian box turtle separately.


----------



## Billna the 2

Pastel Tortie said:


> See if @Toddrickfl1 might consider taking the Asian box turtle, maybe. I don't know if he'd have room or not. I'd consider an Asian box turtle at some point, but that's probably still a couple years or so off.


Ok I'll look into that


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> You broke your wrist?
> How? When?


Quite a while back.
She fell whilst climbing and trying to prove the existence or absence of The Wool Spider.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't find out what you did either Mark but I'm glad you're on the mend too.


He was trying to catch Yvonne.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> I tried to buy some running shoes but couldn't catch any.


Why does Batman where dark clothing at night ?

Batman doesn't want to get shot.

Why does Robin wear bright clothing at night?

Batman doesn't want to get shot.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Don’t you mean the other mix. I though mules were quite useful!


Stubborn


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> A man went to the doctor with a strawberry stuck up his bum.
> The doctor said 'Don't worry I've got some cream for that.'


I went to the doctor today.
He said, "Hello, Adam, I haven't seen you in a while."
I said, " I've been ill."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Lyn, we've missed your humour! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Thank you.
> I'm no match for Adam, I love his humour.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309887


I'm not missing Adam's humour because he's been around for me to enjoy it. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm quite happy about that, actually. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> The two of you together keep me laughing!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, I must confess, I did think about that.
> And hot dogs.
> I do like a nice hotdog with ketchup and mustard, it has to be said.
> Yummy.


So this hot dog was mentioned days ago, but it stuck in my mind...so tomorrow the IROCKET and I are gonna drive the 25 miles out to I-5 and have a foot long chili dog, and curly fries, and a chocolate shake. And because this is an important trip, I washed my car in 40 degree weather, but it's lookin good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all
> My surgery is all done and dusted.
> They took a 3 cm diameter circle around the melanoma and grafted skin from my neck onto it.
> I have a wound about 5 cm long with stitches on my neck and goodness knows how many stitches around the graft - I lost count after 18.
> Then they put a special dressing that helps skin grafts over it all and stitched that to my face!
> I am bruised and my eye has almost closed up so I look as if I have done a few rounds in the ring with Tyson, so I'm not a pretty sight. All I'm missing is the bolt in my neck and I'd have a great Hallowe'en costume.
> I have to wait 2 weeks now to see if the graft has been successful - I don't know what they'll do if it isn't.
> It's pretty painful and I feel as if I've been through the mill today but all your posts have helped cheer me up again so thank you for that.
> Anyway I'm off to bed now so nos da and take care.


Nos da, Lyn. 
Hope it all heals up nicely. 
And quickly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm not missing Adam's humour because he's been around for me to enjoy it. ?


Good answer!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm quite happy about that, actually. ?


Even better answer!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

maggie3fan said:


> So this hot dog was mentioned days ago, but it stuck in my mind...so tomorrow the IROCKET and I are gonna drive the 25 miles out to I-5 and have a foot long chili dog, and curly fries, and a chocolate shake. And because this is an important trip, I washed my car in 40 degree weather, but it's lookin good


Have a good trip.
Sounds yummy, though I would pass on the milkshake.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, seemingly mostly absent Roommates.
Today is National American Beer Day.
Don't have any here unfortunately, but I do like :


And :


I remember our old friend and sometime Roommate Ken, aka Cowboy Ken, would drink only Coors.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This morning I rang Maroc Telecom and said, "I want to report a nuisance caller."
The operator said, "Not you again."


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It's dreary out, and two cups of coffee this morning didn't help my mood any.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Tripped in the garage, lost my balance, came crashing down on all the metal bits on the garage door. Tore a nice jaggedy gash in my elbow. Whacked my wrist & head on the door too. Still bandaged, but healing.


Very painful! But glad it's healing and you're able to get out and about n the kayak again.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Why does Batman where dark clothing at night ?
> 
> Batman doesn't want to get shot.
> 
> Why does Robin wear bright clothing at night?
> 
> Batman doesn't want to get shot.


They told me to wear white to be seen and stay safe on the roads - got run over by a snow plough!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> They told me to wear white to be seen and stay safe on the roads - got run over by a snow plough!


At least it wasn't a reindeer...


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
The weather is wet and windy - very autumnal - which is to be expected.
Hope you are all well today.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Luv and hugs Lyn.. I hope you wake up in less pain!


Thanks Heather.
Still haven't found what happened to your daughter yet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, seemingly mostly absent Roommates.
> Today is National American Beer Day.
> Don't have any here unfortunately, but I do like :
> View attachment 309911
> 
> And :
> View attachment 309912
> 
> I remember our old friend and sometime Roommate Ken, aka Cowboy Ken, would drink only Coors.


National beer day???? Well it would be wrong if i didnt celebrate it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not wet, but overcast gray & moody. Hints of sunshine. Lots to do. Deck boards still need to be finalized, the boat box sanded, stained & painted, garden stuff & make Sully’s indoor habitat cozy again. Luckily, Sullys box is in place from last year. I have the lights sorted today, RHP heating up & heater on to warm things up. I think tomorrow will be the big move inside.

Mexican sunflowers continue to bloom here in late Autumn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's dreary out, and two cups of coffee this morning didn't help my mood any.


Here, I'll make you another.
That'll fix it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here, I'll make you another.
> That'll fix it.


Who should I make the check out to? ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> They told me to wear white to be seen and stay safe on the roads - got run over by a snow plough!


I gave wifey a whole lot of snow last winter.
Then I said, "Do you get my drift?"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least it wasn't a reindeer...


I said to HM Queen Elizabeth II.
"You've had such a long reign, dear."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> National beer day???? Well it would be wrong if i didnt celebrate it


Quite.
It's USA only, but in the spirit of international fraternity, I feel obliged to participate.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> Who should I make the check out to? ?


It's free today.
I'll double the price when you're in a better mood.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I miss having a pub nearby (even within walking distance) where there was hard cider on tap.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pastel Tortie said:


> I miss having a pub nearby (even within walking distance) where there was hard cider on tap.


Being from the land of scrumpy cider myself, I do miss cider. 
I miss pubs too. 
There's a nice bar in Spain that does excellent cider and beer, but can't get there this year.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> It's USA only, but in the spirit of international fraternity, I feel obliged to participate.


Cheers! To laughs and friends and i guess cat lovers haha


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He was trying to catch Yvonne.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Cathie G

U


Lyn W said:


> They told me to wear white to be seen and stay safe on the roads - got run over by a snow plough!


If you want to repel unwelcome visitors? Paint white stripes around the steps and porch if it's going to snow. They go rolling the other way.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Stubborn


Yea slow to decide whether or not to move. Kinda like me.??


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> The weather is wet and windy - very autumnal - which is to be expected.
> Hope you are all well today.


I am and the same to you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Tuesday all!


?️??️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow, a real life hard copy catalog in the mail. Browsing sorted for the next few days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cheers! To laughs and friends and i guess cat lovers haha





Yes, I'm a cat lover. But won't let one of the local cats near Tidgy, though they seem keen to make friends. 
Most cats last a very short time here, so i cannot have one. They are kicked to death on the street.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yea slow to decide whether or not to move. Kinda like me.??


Morocco's nice.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, a real life hard copy catalog in the mail. Browsing sorted for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 309947


Tidgy would love this!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 309949
> 
> Yes, I'm a cat lover. But won't let one of the local cats near Tidgy, though they seem keen to make friends.
> Most cats last a very short time here, so i cannot have one. They are kicked to death on the street.


I just shave em bald and draw penises all over them so the other cats make fun of them


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just shave em bald and draw penises all over them so the other cats make fun of them


Kinda like my friends if they pass out before me haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kinda like my friends if they pass out before me haha


For shame!
I am far more civilized, of course. 
One just shaves off their eyebrows and writes the best of Socrates on their gentle brow.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Have a good trip.
> Sounds yummy, though I would pass on the milkshake.


Not on your life should an elder woman pass up a milkshake! Ever! And I speak for all of the elderly people out here! ?????


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> At least it wasn't a reindeer...


Oh my garsh you don't want to hear about my reindeer story with Joe.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morocco's nice.



Morocco is nice, but harder to move there from the US. I’m looking at properties in Canada’s British Columbia, or Mexico near Ajijic On Lake Chapala. I’ll let you all know in early November!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh you don't want to hear about my reindeer story with Joe.?


Sure we do!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Morocco is nice, but harder to move there from the US. I’m looking at properties in Canada’s British Columbia, or Mexico near Ajijic On Lake Chapala. I’ll let you all know in early November!


Well that along way from Florida!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m thinking today is the day. The big move. The day neither me or Sully looks forward to. The big move from outdoor freedom, sunshine, rain & high humidity ... to the inner sanctum. Indoor time. Sully’s indoor retreat is now about the same temp as the outdoor one. It’s time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well that along way from Florida!!!



It all depends on next Tuesday....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Well that along way from Florida!!!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> It all depends on next Tuesday....


A lot of people say that, but you've actually lived out of the country before. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> A lot of people say that, but you've actually lived out of the country before. ?



Four years ago, I had a kayaker friend who.....moved to Costa Rica once results were announced..

the big kicker here are Maryland taxes. Kills us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Not on your life should an elder woman pass up a milkshake! Ever! And I speak for all of the elderly people out here! ?????


No.
wifey's an ancient crone, and she hates 'em. 
OW! 
OW! 
OW!
Apparently wifey is still young and quite likes Milkshakes.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> It all depends on next Tuesday....


Oh wow... means a lot to you... I don’t think you’ll have to go that extreme!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Morocco is nice, but harder to move there from the US. I’m looking at properties in Canada’s British Columbia, or Mexico near Ajijic On Lake Chapala. I’ll let you all know in early November!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Well that along way from Florida!!!


On my map it's only a few inches.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Roommates.
Today is Plush Animal Lovers Day.


Well, one or two might be plush sort of things.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

A lorry load of tortoises has just crashed into a truck full or terrapins. 
I thought, "That's a turtle disaster!"


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A lorry load of tortoises has just crashed into a truck full or terrapins.
> I thought, "That's a turtle disaster!"


And here I was wondering how they managed to get the lorry around the roundabout in the first place...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Today an airplane full of spittle crashed in the sea just north of Tanger.
There were no salivas.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> It all depends on next Tuesday....


Ah, I see. Tues. = new pres or old pres. . . got it!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking today is the day. The big move. The day neither me or Sully looks forward to. The big move from outdoor freedom, sunshine, rain & high humidity ... to the inner sanctum. Indoor time. Sully’s indoor retreat is now about the same temp as the outdoor one. It’s time.
> 
> View attachment 309967



and.....we are done. It’s quite the effort to get a beefy Sully up onto the deck, into the sun room, across the kitchen floor to the steps leading down into the basement. Then, once at the steps, down one flight of about 8 steps to the first landing, then down another maybe 15 steps. Now shuffle across the floor, through the wood shop and last but not least into the indoor pen. The indoor Night box is all warm. A large RHP on the roof, the outside Kane heat pad moved quickly this morning sitting snug inside the indoor night box. Lights all working, a small electric heater running (since yesterday) to warm things up. Fresh water, many freshly cut banana leaves cut and spread down, last years orchard hay/grass is good. I guess I’m done. Just need to order some Mazuri. All set until May 2021!

Temps are looking good


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> and.....we are done. It’s quite the effort to get a beefy Sully up onto the deck, into the sun room, across the kitchen floor to the steps leading down into the basement. Then, once at the steps, down one flight of about 8 steps to the first landing, then down another maybe 15 steps. Now shuffle across the floor, through the wood shop and last but not least into the indoor pen. The indoor Night box is all warm. A large RHP on the roof, the outside Kane heat pad moved quickly this morning sitting snug inside the indoor night box. Lights all working, a small electric heater running (since yesterday) to warm things up. Fresh water, many freshly cut banana leaves cut and spread down, last years orchard hay/grass is good. I guess I’m done. Just need to order some Mazuri. All set until May 2021!
> 
> Temps are looking good
> View attachment 310038


With all that... It sounds like you need to order an elevator!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm watching Christmas movies instead of the news and what have you. I'm in the mood for the holidays and baking too.??


Just found out they are not showing the Charlie Brown Christmas episodes this year on a major network. 
You have to have Apple tv.
Those were always enjoyable to me since I grew up watching them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good news that they managed to find that out and treat it Ray,
> So glad you are feeling better in yourself.


Thanks it is part of the problem but at least it is a step forward.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Morocco is nice, but harder to move there from the US. I’m looking at properties in Canada’s British Columbia, or Mexico near Ajijic On Lake Chapala. I’ll let you all know in early November!


What happened to Florida? I was looking forward to you moving here.
Now what are we gonna do with the shed we prepared for you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, spent some time on reading past posts. Will try to catch up. 
My mind is fried, to much time looking at the screen on my phone. ?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, last dr. visit they told me I could start bearing weight on that leg, so I've been limping around the property a bit. My next arm and leg appointments are the first week in November. Until then I'm just s'posed to take it easy.


Please be careful Yvonne, you are almost there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> What happened to Florida? I was looking forward to you moving here.
> Now what are we gonna do with the shed we prepared for you.



There’s still time. This whole COVID thing has really put a damper on our ability to make some house hunting trips down to Florida. Wifey continues to look at the available houses. Keep upgrading your shed Ray, we still can pop in.


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Today an airplane full of spittle crashed in the sea just north of Tanger.
> There were no salivas.


A ship carrying blue paint has collided with a ship carrying red paint.
The sailors have been marooned.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sure we do!!!


Joe always draws a picture or we talk back and forth on paper.(I saved our conversation) That's what I want to show you. It was so funny ? It's a Christmas with Joe story.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
We've had a lot of heavy rain today with hail and thunder thrown in, and more to come over the next few days with high winds. No chance of anything drying out until next Tues at least.
I'm glad I've no plans to go anywhere while I'm looking as if I've been mugged.
Lola has ventured out of his cosy house for a short while today but prefers to stay in the warm and I don't blame him.
No sign of my hedgehog the last few days, he's either wandered off again or is snug in the house I've set up for him. I hope he's safe somewhere.
I hope you've all had a good Weds.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> and.....we are done. It’s quite the effort to get a beefy Sully up onto the deck, into the sun room, across the kitchen floor to the steps leading down into the basement. Then, once at the steps, down one flight of about 8 steps to the first landing, then down another maybe 15 steps. Now shuffle across the floor, through the wood shop and last but not least into the indoor pen. The indoor Night box is all warm. A large RHP on the roof, the outside Kane heat pad moved quickly this morning sitting snug inside the indoor night box. Lights all working, a small electric heater running (since yesterday) to warm things up. Fresh water, many freshly cut banana leaves cut and spread down, last years orchard hay/grass is good. I guess I’m done. Just need to order some Mazuri. All set until May 2021!
> 
> Temps are looking good


Brilliant!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, spent some time on reading past posts. Will try to catch up.
> My mind is fried, to much time looking at the screen on my phone. ?????


Fried minds are more or less compulsory in the Cold Dark Room. 
Don't let it worry you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fried minds are more or less compulsory in the Cold Dark Room.
> Don't let it worry you.


Good, add mine to the list of fried brains today.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

We have an answer regarding the samples of yellow bumps that the University of Florida has been looking at. 





yellow bumps pcr test results are back


this is in fact a type of Austwickia chelonae. as of now in talking to a few places who have dealt with this before including uf there really is not a definite cure. im waiting for them to get back to me with the rest of the info and i will update this soon. note this can affect other torts...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've had bad toothache for the last few days. 
wifey finally managed to persuade me to go to the dentists. 
I lay on the chair and it was going forwards and backwards, rather than up and down, which I thought was a bit unusual. 
The dentist said; 'Adam, will you please get out of my filing cabinet.'


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Just found out they are not showing the Charlie Brown Christmas episodes this year on a major network.
> You have to have Apple tv.
> Those were always enjoyable to me since I grew up watching them.


I like Charlie Brown Christmas stuff too. I keep looking for the mini ornaments for our little tree. They're hard to find.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No.
> wifey's an ancient crone, and she hates 'em.
> OW!
> OW!
> OW!
> Apparently wifey is still young and quite likes Milkshakes.


Especially around Christmas with the little ice creamy drinks that taste like a peppermint patty ? and they're green...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I like Charlie Brown Christmas stuff too. I keep looking for the mini ornaments for our little tree. They're hard to find.?


I have a few on my tree that are quite different. A Ren & Stimpy, a They Killed Kenny and a handmade safety pin angel topper


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fried minds are more or less compulsory in the Cold Dark Room.
> Don't let it worry you.


No wonder I got stuck here.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have a few on my tree that are quite different. A Ren & Stimpy, a They Killed Kenny and a handmade safety pin angel topper


Dang it. I had to go look and make sure I didn't get rid of my Ren & Stimpy winter t-shirt because of your reminder ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks it is part of the problem but at least it is a step forward.


That's how I feel about it. If I had taken all the other medications to mask the problem, I wouldn't know that calcium and d3 are actually helping a lot of the problem.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> We've had a lot of heavy rain today with hail and thunder thrown in, and more to come over the next few days with high winds. No chance of anything drying out until next Tues at least.
> I'm glad I've no plans to go anywhere while I'm looking as if I've been mugged.
> Lola has ventured out of his cosy house for a short while today but prefers to stay in the warm and I don't blame him.
> No sign of my hedgehog the last few days, he's either wandered off again or is snug in the house I've set up for him. I hope he's safe somewhere.
> I hope you've all had a good Weds.


I crocheted more on my little tortoise stuffy. I did the little tail vertebral today. It took several hours to get it where I wanted it. Soon I'll get inspiration for the the front one and go from there.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> and.....we are done. It’s quite the effort to get a beefy Sully up onto the deck, into the sun room, across the kitchen floor to the steps leading down into the basement. Then, once at the steps, down one flight of about 8 steps to the first landing, then down another maybe 15 steps. Now shuffle across the floor, through the wood shop and last but not least into the indoor pen. The indoor Night box is all warm. A large RHP on the roof, the outside Kane heat pad moved quickly this morning sitting snug inside the indoor night box. Lights all working, a small electric heater running (since yesterday) to warm things up. Fresh water, many freshly cut banana leaves cut and spread down, last years orchard hay/grass is good. I guess I’m done. Just need to order some Mazuri. All set until May 2021!
> 
> Temps are looking good
> View attachment 310038



? well done! Now.... nap time.
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have a few on my tree that are quite different. A Ren & Stimpy, a They Killed Kenny and a handmade safety pin angel topper



haha I have got you beat!
I have a lobster in a Hula skirt, a little hippo ? and a crystal chandelier!!!! 
i am always looking for weird stuff that they put out for Christmas! It’s so funny to me?
A lobster in a hula skirt? ??? Wt...??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have a few on my tree that are quite different. A Ren & Stimpy, a They Killed Kenny and a handmade safety pin angel topper





Chefdenoel10 said:


> haha I have got you beat!
> I have a lobster in a Hula skirt, a little hippo ? and a crystal chandelier!!!!
> i am always looking for weird stuff that they put out for Christmas! It’s so funny to me?
> A lobster in a hula skirt? ??? Wt...??


I have a Weeping Angel and a Pink Panther with a present. 
Because I have a plushy Pink Panther as well and he is supposed to be 'the one and only truly original', he has to leave the room whilst the decorations are up. The two are never allowed to see each other.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I went to the supermarket today and said, "I want to make a complaint. This vinegar has lumps in it."
The young lady said, "Sir, those are pickled onions."


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

This thread seems to do better with me not in it. 
So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time. 
I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates. 
All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead. 
I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since. 
Thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pouring down rain rain rain ??? cold, windy ️️ ? & rain. Everything is soaking. Good move moving Sully inside yesterday....more rain & cold predicted. ️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.



Days, weeks, months.... say it ain’t so. Now we have to wait for Ray’s bad jokes? Nooooooooo

Enjoy - take care - pop in & out when time permits.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.


So sorry to see you go. . . I miss you when you're not here. But I understand.


----------



## Kristoff

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.


Oh Adam. Wait. I have to post something


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Oh Adam. Wait. I have to post something



Too late....like a flash in the pan. Kicked his heels thrice & Poof, he’s gone. ?


----------



## Kristoff

Hello roommates. So sorry not to be here lately. I just got an unexpected delivery. @JoesMum Linda!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!! ❤❤❤❤

We were experimenting with “Victorian” Christmas flavours last year and I was complaining we couldn’t find or make a Xmas pudding and couldn’t find proper mincemeat. LOL. You roommates are amazing. Even to those of us who go AWOL every now and then.

So, are we doing a Xmas card exchange?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Kristoff said:


> Hello roommates. So sorry not to be here lately. I just got an unexpected delivery. @JoesMum Linda!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!! ❤❤❤❤
> 
> We were experimenting with “Victorian” Christmas flavours last year and I was complaining we couldn’t find or make a Xmas pudding and couldn’t find proper mincemeat. LOL. You roommates are amazing. Even to those of us who go AWOL every now and then.
> 
> So, are we doing a Xmas card exchange?


Great to hear from you, Lena!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.


I'm kind of mopey about this. I think I get it (I do)... but I don't have to be happy about it. Being completely selfish here, but I don't want to have to miss you, Adam.
This has been a rotten, rubbish year, but it's been more bearable in here. Thank you. I am grateful and indebted for that. 
P!ease don't make it months. I still owe you for an overpriced coffee. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just slow juiced three bags of kale, three bags of celery, about 100 mini carrots, three lemons and a few limes, a chunk of ginger. Makes about two quarts of juice that I’ll use as the 80% base of our morning “green juices”. The juices normally start with an English cucumber, maybe an orange or mandarin, some fiber, a scoop of protein powder. 

Normally all of the pulp goes to the red worm composting bin, but today, i saved off the dry kale pulp, mixed in some salt & garlic pepper, pure kale juice and made a paste. Spread this paste in the dehydrator for some healthy kale wafers/chips. Should be done in a few hours. 

Hope everyone’s weather is better than ours ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Just slow juiced three bags of kale, three bags of celery, about 100 mini carrots, three lemons and a few limes, a chunk of ginger. Makes about two quarts of juice that I’ll use as the 80% base of our morning “green juices”. The juices normally start with an English cucumber, maybe an orange or mandarin, some fiber, a scoop of protein powder.
> 
> Normally all of the pulp goes to the red worm composting bin, but today, i saved off the dry kale pulp, mixed in some salt & garlic pepper, pure kale juice and made a paste. Spread this paste in the dehydrator for some healthy kale wafers/chips. Should be done in a few hours.
> 
> Hope everyone’s weather is better than ours ??


Weather from Zeta wasn't that bad here. We had a couple of the tail end bands coming through earlier, at least one shower with heavy rain... but it's moved along pretty quick.


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.


Oh no! My opinion is that this thread is very much missing one of the best parts when your absent. I am very sorry for the hurt in your heart and the loss of your friends...I wish many smiles for You, Wifey and Tidgy! Hope to read you soon!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Just slow juiced three bags of kale, three bags of celery, about 100 mini carrots, three lemons and a few limes, a chunk of ginger. Makes about two quarts of juice that I’ll use as the 80% base of our morning “green juices”. The juices normally start with an English cucumber, maybe an orange or mandarin, some fiber, a scoop of protein powder.
> 
> Normally all of the pulp goes to the red worm composting bin, but today, i saved off the dry kale pulp, mixed in some salt & garlic pepper, pure kale juice and made a paste. Spread this paste in the dehydrator for some healthy kale wafers/chips. Should be done in a few hours.
> 
> Hope everyone’s weather is better than ours ??


Just reading that made me feel nauseous


----------



## Maggie3fan

That almost brought up the foot long chili cheese dog that I drove 50 miles to get. I ate 2 there and brought home a third. I do love me some junk food


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> That almost brought up the foot long chili cheese dog that I drove 50 miles to get. I ate 2 there and brought home a third. I do love me some junk food


And I curse the fates that make that ok for you but not for me ???
I have to run 1/2 a mile just the keep the cheese on top of my dog!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.


Your last post on my thread was pretty rude, unnecessary and thoughtless.
I wish you well.
But I'm not going to miss that sort of crap.
This will be my final post in your CDR.
Feel free to stay out of mine.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.


No no no. I always enjoy when you post.?on your own thread.?


----------



## EllieMay

It’s very quiet tonight.. @Kristoff Lena, it’s good not to see you pop in.. really miss your Witt.. what have you been busy doing and how is the family?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Great to hear from you, Lena!


Yes we have to! I'm already planning my Christmas cards. I have 10 addresses from last year. Screw the dumpster fire of 2020?


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening all my friends! Hope your all enjoying the peace and quiet ?...


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Weather from Zeta wasn't that bad here. We had a couple of the tail end bands coming through earlier, at least one shower with heavy rain... but it's moved along pretty quick.


?


----------



## EllieMay

Nothing happened here.. (from the hurricane..). A bit of rain yesterday.. nothing abnormal.. 

Got daughter scheduled for surgery at the Texas orthopedic hospital in Houston on Tuesday. Will probably be laid up with her for a week over there. It’s going to be a Long surgery but the think they can fix some things. There will undoubtedly be other surgeries to fix some of the things that must be done just to get her arm function back. We don’t care. We are ecstatic that she may get some use of her arm back and scared to death that she may not.. At least it’s a possibility now.. We are still going through with our halloweeen party and any talk of the accident is banned for the day. We are putting it aside and enjoying the day .. I think I may start early) 
( what else is new??) LOL!! Good night folks!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Nothing happened here.. (from the hurricane..). A bit of rain yesterday.. nothing abnormal..
> 
> Got daughter scheduled for surgery at the Texas orthopedic hospital in Houston on Tuesday. Will probably be laid up with her for a week over there. It’s going to be a Long surgery but the think they can fix some things. There will undoubtedly be other surgeries to fix some of the things that must be done just to get her arm function back. We don’t care. We are ecstatic that she may get some use of her arm back and scared to death that she may not.. At least it’s a possibility now.. We are still going through with our halloweeen party and any talk of the accident is banned for the day. We are putting it aside and enjoying the day .. I think I may start early)
> ( what else is new??) LOL!! Good night folks!


She's been on my mind today. Now I know why. Have so much fun!?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> She's been on my mind today. Now I know why. Have so much fun!?


My sister kept my son when I went to Houston last Friday and I dropped him off at her office.. Joe’s painting of Cinder and Rylee was framed and displayed as big as you please right behind her desk!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning folks It’s Friday!!!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> There’s still time. This whole COVID thing has really put a damper on our ability to make some house hunting trips down to Florida. Wifey continues to look at the available houses. Keep upgrading your shed Ray, we still can pop in.


?That would be great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good news that they managed to find that out and treat it Ray,
> So glad you are feeling better in yourself.


Thanks Lyn,hope everything is going well for you and yours.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Who knew..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I like Charlie Brown Christmas stuff too. I keep looking for the mini ornaments for our little tree. They're hard to find.?


I will have Rose keep a eye on it for you. She is always shopping for Christmas stuff.
Try this store. It is in Frankenmuth Michigan. It is so large it would take 2 days to see everything they have.






Bronner's Christmas Wonderland World's Largest Christmas Store







bronners.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Who knew..
> 
> View attachment 310157


yum


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> yum



Speaking of “yum”, I’m sure you will be glad to hear that my dehydrated kale chips turned out perfectly. Nice crispy dry, good salty/garlicy taste & full of fiber ?. Since I also juiced ginger & lemon, these crisps also had a subtle lemony twist. (Almost forgot to turn the dehydrator off.....might have been too crispy this morning....).


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of “yum”, I’m sure you will be glad to hear that my dehydrated kale chips turned out perfectly. Nice crispy dry, good salty/garlicy taste & full of fiber ?. Since I also juiced ginger & lemon, these crisps also had a subtle lemony twist. (Almost forgot to turn the dehydrator off.....might have been too crispy this morning....).


Sounds great.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning, hope all is well with all.
That's all I have to say Y'all.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds great.


No, sounds yucky


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of “yum”, I’m sure you will be glad to hear that my dehydrated kale chips turned out perfectly. Nice crispy dry, good salty/garlicy taste & full of fiber ?. Since I also juiced ginger & lemon, these crisps also had a subtle lemony twist. (Almost forgot to turn the dehydrator off.....might have been too crispy this morning....).


Guess I'm pretty lucky I take prescribed nausea medicine


----------



## EllieMay

Ninja Power!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Ninja Power!!!!
> View attachment 310166



looking good!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of “yum”, I’m sure you will be glad to hear that my dehydrated kale chips turned out perfectly. Nice crispy dry, good salty/garlicy taste & full of fiber ?. Since I also juiced ginger & lemon, these crisps also had a subtle lemony twist. (Almost forgot to turn the dehydrator off.....might have been too crispy this morning....).



I’m sure you all wanted to see the finished product. I’ll be sending out gift boxes of tasty kale chips soon! Please pre-order ?. A bit of fresh tasty hummus and BAM, Bob’s your Uncle.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure you all wanted to see the finished product. I’ll be sending out gift boxes of tasty kale chips soon! Please pre-order ?. A bit of fresh tasty hummus and BAM, Bob’s your Uncle.
> 
> View attachment 310167


retch, gag, cough...


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Nothing happened here.. (from the hurricane..). A bit of rain yesterday.. nothing abnormal..
> 
> Got daughter scheduled for surgery at the Texas orthopedic hospital in Houston on Tuesday. Will probably be laid up with her for a week over there. It’s going to be a Long surgery but the think they can fix some things. There will undoubtedly be other surgeries to fix some of the things that must be done just to get her arm function back. We don’t care. We are ecstatic that she may get some use of her arm back and scared to death that she may not.. At least it’s a possibility now.. We are still going through with our halloweeen party and any talk of the accident is banned for the day. We are putting it aside and enjoying the day .. I think I may start early)
> ( what else is new??) LOL!! Good night folks!


I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> retch, gag, cough...



Your gift box is wrapped & sealed.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Who knew..
> 
> View attachment 310157


I always felt like I was getting ripped off if they gave me candy corn for Halloween. I need a Reese's cup. Big, regular, mini, or a homemade buckeye!?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I always felt like I was getting ripped off if they gave me candy corn for Halloween. I need a Reese's cup. Big, regular, mini, or a homemade buckeye!?



sure,feel free to zip off a dozen Buckeyes.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure you all wanted to see the finished product. I’ll be sending out gift boxes of tasty kale chips soon! Please pre-order ?. A bit of fresh tasty hummus and BAM, Bob’s your Uncle.
> 
> View attachment 310167


Oh so that is why I do with Pooh I pick up from my Leopard! That’s for the life hack?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My sister kept my son when I went to Houston last Friday and I dropped him off at her office.. Joe’s painting of Cinder and Rylee was framed and displayed as big as you please right behind her desk!


That's really nice. A lady that's been a really big support for Joe's art may check out the tortoise forum soon. Her name is Sheryl Fey. She really loved the dog paintings that we've been able to inspire from him. Also the Christmas cards but she hasn't been able to see those yet. She was working with the developmentally disabled like my brother for the county and has been a great support for him every since. She's been retired for a while but still interested in Joe's art. Covid isn't allowing us to contact people right now so... she's already thinking prints or actual paintings for veterinarians... I could see her wheels turning when she left the other day.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> sure,feel free to zip off a dozen Buckeyes.


The other one is those dang peanuts made from corn. Imagine corn disguised as a peanut ? whatever...


----------



## Yvonne G

I never could understand why a candy in the shape of a peanut tastes like bananas.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I'm hoping for the best!


Thank you! And the best news for today... They are qualifying Cinder as an emotional support dog so she gets to go!!!! The thought of leaving her for a week or more was driving me nuts...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's really nice. A lady that's been a really big support for Joe's art may check out the tortoise forum soon. Her name is Sheryl Fey. She really loved the dog paintings that we've been able to inspire from him. Also the Christmas cards but she hasn't been able to see those yet. She was working with the developmentally disabled like my brother for the county and has been a great support for him every since. She's been retired for a while but still interested in Joe's art. Covid isn't allowing us to contact people right now so... she's already thinking prints or actual paintings for veterinarians... I could see her wheels turning when she left the other day.?


That is awesome! I bet it really makes Joe feel good too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh so that is why I do with Pooh I pick up from my Leopard! That’s for the life hack?



add plenty of sea salt & garlic.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Autumn is definitely here now following Zeta. Sun popped out....but it’s chilly, blustery. We spent time tiday working on the Ships galley box. Lots of scraping of old varnish & paint.

Sully happily munching away on banana leaves, corn husks & kale. Enjoying his indoor time. “Sunny” & warm. It’s 90 in his area, 50 outside.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Autumn is definitely here now following Zeta. Sun popped out....but it’s chilly, blustery. We spent time tiday working on the Ships galley box. Lots of scraping of old varnish & paint.
> 
> Sully happily munching away on banana leaves, corn husks & kale. Enjoying his indoor time. “Sunny” & warm. It’s 90 in his area, 50 outside.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! And the best news for today... They are qualifying Cinder as an emotional support dog so she gets to go!!!! The thought of leaving her for a week or more was driving me nuts...


I want to do that for Dilly and Joe... but Dilly has to be with me also. Then I have to have my little ones too like Sapphire and Razberri. I can just see our hospital rooms ? they'll get everyone better as quickly as they can.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Autumn is definitely here now following Zeta. Sun popped out....but it’s chilly, blustery. We spent time tiday working on the Ships galley box. Lots of scraping of old varnish & paint.
> 
> Sully happily munching away on banana leaves, corn husks & kale. Enjoying his indoor time. “Sunny” & warm. It’s 90 in his area, 50 outside.


It was really beautiful this morning. Even though it was cold and the whole sky was covered with dark clouds, it was sunny and bright. It's supposed to freeze tonight for the first time. I'll bet if we have the same tonight into morning, we'll wake up to our first snow fall of the season.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That is awesome! I bet it really makes Joe feel good too.


Yes Cinder has inspired Joe. Thank you.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I never could understand why a candy in the shape of a peanut tastes like bananas.


?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends!!!
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

@Pastel Tortie 


Found this and thought of you ;-)


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This thread seems to do better with me not in it.
> So, I'm off, see what's happening in a few months time.
> I will do the last post of 'The Tort Who walked by Herself' when The Tidgmeister dictates.
> All of you who are not very well, sick, depressed, relatives suffering and so on, I really hope things pick up for you and yours. My year has been terrible, two of my best friends dead.
> I only came on here to post Bee's passing, but have loved the fun since.
> Thank you.


Sorry you're disappearing for a while - take care but don't leave it too long before you come back.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Oh Adam. Wait. I have to post something


Hi Lena hope you and the family are well.
Great to not see you!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Nothing happened here.. (from the hurricane..). A bit of rain yesterday.. nothing abnormal..
> 
> Got daughter scheduled for surgery at the Texas orthopedic hospital in Houston on Tuesday. Will probably be laid up with her for a week over there. It’s going to be a Long surgery but the think they can fix some things. There will undoubtedly be other surgeries to fix some of the things that must be done just to get her arm function back. We don’t care. We are ecstatic that she may get some use of her arm back and scared to death that she may not.. At least it’s a possibility now.. We are still going through with our halloweeen party and any talk of the accident is banned for the day. We are putting it aside and enjoying the day .. I think I may start early)
> ( what else is new??) LOL!! Good night folks!


I still haven't found the posts about what happened yet but it's obviously pretty serious. 
I hope all goes well for her and surgery is successful.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> View attachment 310183


We've got Storm Aiden passing through this weekend ( I don't know why they've skipped to 'A' again I'm sure I haven't missed that many storms!) so very wet and windy tomorrow - next dry day will be Tues.


----------



## Lyn W

*BOO!*
Happy Hallowe'en everyone.
No trick or treaters or parties allowed in Wales this year as we are in the middle of a mini lockdown.
Hope you are all well.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I still haven't found the posts about what happened yet but it's obviously pretty serious.
> I hope all goes well for her and surgery is successful.
> Thinking of you all.


We have a rule that we don’t talk about it today but since I’m not talking I’ll tell you that she was accidentally shot by a young man at very close range with a high powered rifle. It almost severed her arm at her shoulder and we are trying to get some function back and save her arm. Possibilities are looking better!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> We've got Storm Aiden passing through this weekend ( I don't know why they've skipped to 'A' again I'm sure I haven't missed that many storms!) so very wet and windy tomorrow - next dry day will be Tues.


Well I hope you can be cozy indoors.. enjow our All Hallows’ eve holiday ( do y’all celebrate that? ) with some hot cocoa and warm marshmallows!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> *BOO!*
> Happy Hallowe'en everyone.
> No trick or treaters or parties allowed in Wales this year as we are in the middle of a mini lockdown.
> Hope you are all well.


Lol.. I see that you do celebrate even though it’s banned. You n Lola have a private party.. they’re the best!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaaaaack from a day trip over to Rehoboth Beach in Delaware. Wifey’s birthday today so we made a day out to the beach, had some boardwalk fries, walked the beach. On the way back a stop for some farm-house fresh ice cream. 

The Beach




and dunes.


----------



## Cathie G

I actually woke up at


Cathie G said:


> It was really beautiful this morning. Even though it was cold and the whole sky was covered with dark clouds, it was sunny and bright. It's supposed to freeze tonight for the first time. I'll bet if we have the same tonight into morning, we'll wake up to our first snow fall of the season.?


I actually woke up at 3 am. Well...we got a good frost. The pilot light on the furnace went out though and my WiFi temp thingy decided to have a doo doo. Sooo... I was busy trying to get the furnace up and running. Razberri thought "oh this is different and fun!" And got her 3 cents in so I'm tired.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We've got Storm Aiden passing through this weekend ( I don't know why they've skipped to 'A' again I'm sure I haven't missed that many storms!) so very wet and windy tomorrow - next dry day will be Tues.


 sending some your way.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Autumn is definitely here now following Zeta. Sun popped out....but it’s chilly, blustery. We spent time tiday working on the Ships galley box. Lots of scraping of old varnish & paint.
> 
> Sully happily munching away on banana leaves, corn husks & kale. Enjoying his indoor time. “Sunny” & warm. It’s 90 in his area, 50 outside.


Corn husks??? You mean like from corn stalks? I wonder if it's an acquired taste. Maybe winter fodder for Mary Knobbins


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Your gift box is wrapped & sealed.


I am so looking forward to tasting some of that horrid looking fuzzy tortilla chips stuff.
Psst, remember Y no address given out...


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Nothing happened here.. (from the hurricane..). A bit of rain yesterday.. nothing abnormal..
> 
> Got daughter scheduled for surgery at the Texas orthopedic hospital in Houston on Tuesday. Will probably be laid up with her for a week over there. It’s going to be a Long surgery but the think they can fix some things. There will undoubtedly be other surgeries to fix some of the things that must be done just to get her arm function back. We don’t care. We are ecstatic that she may get some use of her arm back and scared to death that she may not.. At least it’s a possibility now.. We are still going through with our halloweeen party and any talk of the accident is banned for the day. We are putting it aside and enjoying the day .. I think I may start early)
> ( what else is new??) LOL!! Good night folks!


Good luck in Houston. I have faith she will get use of her arm again. When I started out in therapy, because of the damage to my arm,shoulder and broken and dislocated collarbone. I couldn't move my arm at all in any direction. Now I have full range after a few operations and lots of therapy. With Jess being so young. I think she will bounce back quickly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey @Maro2Bear , in a previous post you said you might move to Canada or Mexico. 
One plus about Mexico is if you want more security around your home. You can build a wall and Mexico will pay for it. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good luck in Houston. I have faith she will get use of her arm again. When I started out in therapy, because of the damage to my arm,shoulder and broken and dislocated collarbone. I couldn't move my arm at all in any direction. Now I have full range after a few operations and lots of therapy. With Jess being so young. I think she will bounce back quickly.


thank you Ray! 
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> We have a rule that we don’t talk about it today but since I’m not talking I’ll tell you that she was accidentally shot by a young man at very close range with a high powered rifle. It almost severed her arm at her shoulder and we are trying to get some function back and save her arm. Possibilities are looking better!


Oh I am so sorry, Heather. What a terrible thing to have happened. She will be in my thoughts and I sincerely hope they can help her.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Lol.. I see that you do celebrate even though it’s banned. You n Lola have a private party.. they’re the best!


Lola is in bed early now Autumns here. He's no fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaack from a day trip over to Rehoboth Beach in Delaware. Wifey’s birthday today so we made a day out to the beach, had some boardwalk fries, walked the beach. On the way back a stop for some farm-house fresh ice cream.
> 
> The Beach
> 
> View attachment 310225
> 
> 
> and dunes.
> 
> View attachment 310226


That's my kind of birthday!
Sounds lovely.
Happy birthday to Wifey!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I actually woke up at
> 
> I actually woke up at 3 am. Well...we got a good frost. The pilot light on the furnace went out though and my WiFi temp thingy decided to have a doo doo. Sooo... I was busy trying to get the furnace up and running. Razberri thought "oh this is different and fun!" And got her 3 cents in so I'm tired.?


Stay warm Cathie!
I've been awake all night so gave up and got up at 05.45.
I think the quiet young men next door have moved out and I was worrying about who I could end up with next. 
The family before them were druggies and a nightmare (their grown up sons used to pee out of an upstairs window which is near my bedroom window) So hope the next tenants are quiet and OK. 

I'm still house hunting but not found anything yet, it just makes me realise that moving is the right thing to do. I couldn't handle being sandwiched between 2 lots of neighbours from hell again.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lola is in bed early now Autumns here. He's no fun!


Lol.. I really can’t blame him!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaack from a day trip over to Rehoboth Beach in Delaware. Wifey’s birthday today so we made a day out to the beach, had some boardwalk fries, walked the beach. On the way back a stop for some farm-house fresh ice cream.
> 
> The Beach
> 
> View attachment 310225
> 
> 
> and dunes.
> 
> View attachment 310226


Happy late bday to Wifey! Looks like a wonderful day!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Stay warm Cathie!
> I've been awake all night so gave up and got up at 05.45.
> I think the quiet young men next door have moved out and I was worrying about who I could end up with next.
> The family before them were druggies and a nightmare (their grown up sons used to pee out of an upstairs window which is near my bedroom window) So hope the next tenants are quiet and OK.
> 
> I'm still house hunting but not found anything yet, it just makes me realise that moving is the right thing to do. I couldn't handle being sandwiched between 2 lots of neighbours from hell again.


Maybe you’ll catch a break and the new neighbors will run the existing neighbors out! 
How are you feeling Lyn?


----------



## EllieMay

Here is some pictures of our Halloween. We had a lot of fun in costume though the trick or treating got a little cold!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Roomies. Happy Lazy Sunday! ( I hope ) 

Cinder in her work uniform?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Maybe you’ll catch a break and the new neighbors will run the existing neighbors out!
> How are you feeling Lyn?


Hopefully they'll be OK but could end up with anyone with councils looking for places to house ex cons and people off the streets. When I saw three young lads moving in about 6 years ago I thought I was in for a terrible time of it, but they have been really quiet and respectful so shouldn't stereotype kids as loud party animals. So I may be pleasantly surprised, being on my own I do worry though.
I'm doing OK thanks Heather. My knee seems to have settled down after the surgery and I'm looking a little less like a boxer now the swelling to my eye has gone down. Quite trivial compared to what your daughter's going through.
I look quite scruffy as I haven' t been able to wash my hair so that my face and neck stay dry so its thick with dry shampoo but I can live with that. If all has gone well it will only be for another week and my sister is going to help me wash it in a day or two.
Looks like your party was good fun and there are some great costumes.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Roomies. Happy Lazy Sunday! ( I hope )
> 
> Cinder in her work uniform?
> View attachment 310253


You'll have to watch her, some males like a girl in uniform!!


----------



## Lyn W

Hope everyone has a good Sunday.
It's November already!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully they'll be OK but could end up with anyone with councils looking for places to house ex cons and people off the streets. When I saw three young lads moving in about 6 years ago I thought I was in for a terrible time of it, but they have been really quiet and respectful so shouldn't stereotype kids as loud party animals. So I may be pleasantly surprised, being on my own I do worry though.
> I'm doing OK thanks Heather. My knee seems to have settled down after the surgery and I'm looking a little less like a boxer now the swelling to my eye has gone down. Quite trivial compared to what your daughter's going through.
> I look quite scruffy as I haven' t been able to wash my hair so that my face and neck stay dry so its thick with dry shampoo but I can live with that. If all has gone well it will only be for another week and my sister is going to help me wash it in a day or two.
> Looks like your party was good fun and there are some great costumes.


Thank Goodness for dry shampoo .. lol
We keep quite a bit of it around here as well
It’s good to not see you back around more. In times like these, I think time is our friend.. everything is going to get better!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Thank Goodness for dry shampoo .. lol
> We keep quite a bit of it around here as well
> It’s good to not see you back around more. In times like these, I think time is our friend.. everything is going to get better!


I sort of had to give up dry shampoo a couple years ago, due to the lizard in my hair... ? Indy convinced me he didn't need any product on his scales.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I sort of had to give up dry shampoo a couple years ago, due to the lizard in my hair... ? Indy convinced me he didn't need any product on his scales.


Meow my god! Crazy lizard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy sunday all! Hope everyone had a great weekend.. and hope the PATS can pull one out today


----------



## Yvonne G

I walked 1/20th of a mile yesterday . . . that's one time around the pasture. I'm going for two laps today. I see the knee doctor this Tues. and the wrist dr. this Wed.


----------



## Yvonne G

My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:




Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.

So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.

He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:






And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 310288
> 
> 
> Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.
> 
> So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.
> 
> He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:
> 
> View attachment 310290
> 
> View attachment 310289
> 
> 
> And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


Ouch! Please Yvonne... dont have any bad feelings about me


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 310288
> 
> 
> Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.
> 
> So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.
> 
> He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:
> 
> View attachment 310290
> 
> View attachment 310289
> 
> 
> And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


He's fortunate, if that was the extent of his injuries.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I walked 1/20th of a mile yesterday . . . that's one time around the pasture. I'm going for two laps today. I see the knee doctor this Tues. and the wrist dr. this Wed.


Way to go! The Drs are sure to be blown away.. I am


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 310288
> 
> 
> Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.
> 
> So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.
> 
> He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:
> 
> View attachment 310290
> 
> View attachment 310289
> 
> 
> And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


Wow... guess the apple doesn’t fall far from the tree.. Lucky guy though!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I walked 1/20th of a mile yesterday . . . that's one time around the pasture. I'm going for two laps today. I see the knee doctor this Tues. and the wrist dr. this Wed.


Don't overdo it Yvonne, I thought my knee was ready for a walk less than quarter of a mile there and back, and it set me back. The doc said I tried to run before I could walk - no chance of that!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 310288
> 
> 
> Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.
> 
> So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.
> 
> He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:
> 
> View attachment 310290
> 
> View attachment 310289
> 
> 
> And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


There's no mistaking a Harley is there? Such a distinctive shape.
One of my old friends had one years ago.
Hope your S-i-L makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Stay warm Cathie!
> I've been awake all night so gave up and got up at 05.45.
> I think the quiet young men next door have moved out and I was worrying about who I could end up with next.
> The family before them were druggies and a nightmare (their grown up sons used to pee out of an upstairs window which is near my bedroom window) So hope the next tenants are quiet and OK.
> 
> I'm still house hunting but not found anything yet, it just makes me realise that moving is the right thing to do. I couldn't handle being sandwiched between 2 lots of neighbours from hell again.


Yep I know what you mean. We're about to get a new neighbor also. So far they've been pretty good... but you never know.? I was really sorry to see your recent problems with your health. And I've been trying to find a post to say so. I always keep you in my prayers.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

After a rather nice, cool but sunny day yesterday, we woke up to a sharp, col n very steady rain. All morning long, cold rain. It’s almost 1500 here now and it’s clearing, with the sun breaking through. Sun sets in about two hours. 

Took one of our pumpkins & cleaned out the seeds - salted & baked. Sully got the rest. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 310288
> 
> 
> Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.
> 
> So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.
> 
> He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:
> 
> View attachment 310290
> 
> View attachment 310289
> 
> 
> And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


Poor guy. People aren't really careful driving around motorcycle riders. The accidents usually are caused by cars not giving the motorcycle riders enough distancing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Poor guy. People aren't really careful driving around motorcycle riders. The accidents usually are caused by cars not giving the motorcycle riders enough distancing.


And since Jim avoided crashing into the guy it's considered a one car accident and the car guy's insurance doesn't have to pay.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> And since Jim avoided crashing into the guy it's considered a one car accident and the car guy's insurance doesn't have to pay.



I hope he's looking into his options and not accepting that. If there's clear cause and effect, he can make the other guy pay. Just have to be able to prove it. Maybe see if there's cameras nearby


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> And since Jim avoided crashing into the guy it's considered a one car accident and the car guy's insurance doesn't have to pay.


Yep. The rule of thumb for the distance between your vehicle and any other vehicle is at least 5 times the length of your own vehicle. I don't understand why it's either not taught or why people don't follow that. It's not just for their own safety but for others also including bike riders. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> After a rather nice, cool but sunny day yesterday, we woke up to a sharp, col n very steady rain. All morning long, cold rain. It’s almost 1500 here now and it’s clearing, with the sun breaking through. Sun sets in about two hours.
> 
> Took one of our pumpkins & cleaned out the seeds - salted & baked. Sully got the rest. ??


Happy birthday to wifey. I wonder what Sapphire would think about a little sliver of pumpkin. He can't resist a little piece of zucchini even with his vitamins on it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yep. The rule of thumb for the distance between your vehicle and any other vehicle is at least 5 times the length of your own vehicle. I don't understand why it's either not taught or why people don't follow that. It's not just for their own safety but for others also including bike riders. I'll keep him in my prayers.



Hard to maintain that distance if a vehicle doesnt see you & pulls out right in front of you. Folks are all in a hurry, dont really look, & often don’t see a bike.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hard to maintain that distance if a vehicle doesnt see you & pulls out right in front of you. Folks are all in a hurry, dont really look, & often don’t see a bike.


Yes. Several family members ride motorcycles. The car driver is at fault for causing it but if the motorcycle driver hits the car and ends up being roadkill. That is a bad way to prove assured clear distance wasn't maintained.?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! It’s a cold grey Monday morning here.... I’m sure it will be bright and warm in just a couple of hours.. I’ll spend the day preparing the house for my absence. Jess , Cinder & I will be Houston bound in the wee hours of the morning . They are supposed to call today and let us know what time to arrive. Jess will likely go into surgery for 8-10hours... The hospital is a specialized place for severe orthopedic issues and recovery and And they have modernized technology available.. we don’t know how long we will have to stay yet..we are hopeful, nervous, scared, & excited all at the same time! 
Wishing everyone a great day!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It’s a cold grey Monday morning here.... I’m sure it will be bright and warm in just a couple of hours.. I’ll spend the day preparing the house for my absence. Jess , Cinder & I will be Houston bound in the wee hours of the morning . They are supposed to call today and let us know what time to arrive. Jess will likely go into surgery for 8-10hours... The hospital is a specialized place for severe orthopedic issues and recovery and And they have modernized technology available.. we don’t know how long we will have to stay yet..we are hopeful, nervous, scared, & excited all at the same time!
> Wishing everyone a great day!!!


We'll be thinking of you and Jess. Warmest, most healing and calm in thoughts. I'm sure Cinder will do an excellent job being supportive. ? 

Have a great day!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Best wishes Ellie May and BTW I am overachieving again! Someone in South Africa just had their Christmas card mailed!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It’s a cold grey Monday morning here.... I’m sure it will be bright and warm in just a couple of hours.. I’ll spend the day preparing the house for my absence. Jess , Cinder & I will be Houston bound in the wee hours of the morning . They are supposed to call today and let us know what time to arrive. Jess will likely go into surgery for 8-10hours... The hospital is a specialized place for severe orthopedic issues and recovery and And they have modernized technology available.. we don’t know how long we will have to stay yet..we are hopeful, nervous, scared, & excited all at the same time!
> Wishing everyone a great day!!!



I AM SENDING YOU BOTH EVERYTHING I GOT!!!!! ????????????????????????
??.....?????????????
I hope ALL will go well.. 
wish I could be there to hold your hand.
Hug your daughter
And clean your house for you while you’re gone. ?
Be safe. 
best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It’s a cold grey Monday morning here.... I’m sure it will be bright and warm in just a couple of hours.. I’ll spend the day preparing the house for my absence. Jess , Cinder & I will be Houston bound in the wee hours of the morning . They are supposed to call today and let us know what time to arrive. Jess will likely go into surgery for 8-10hours... The hospital is a specialized place for severe orthopedic issues and recovery and And they have modernized technology available.. we don’t know how long we will have to stay yet..we are hopeful, nervous, scared, & excited all at the same time!
> Wishing everyone a great day!!!



We all have our fingers crossed! Best of luck traveling your & Jess’ way.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Best wishes Ellie May and BTW I am overachieving again! Someone in South Africa just had their Christmas card mailed!


Lol!!! Well done!!! I messaged someone in South Africa this morning as well.. seems she must be on all of our minds!


----------



## EllieMay

Thank you all! I’m sure I will have plenty of time to chat over the next few days. Mean while, I guess I’m going to cut up some of these Halloween pumpkins and let my “boys” put them to good use! Maybe I can get some good tortoise pumpkin face pics ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pumpkin Project ll continues. Seeds turned out great. We simmered up some wedges ‘til just soft. Seasoned with various spices & salts, crisped up some bacon. Combined into our cast iron skillet. So tasty. Usually, I think “halloween” pumpkins aren’t grown for their taste, but this one really tasted great. Can’t beat 15 lbs of pumpkin for $2.00. We have 4 or 5 to enjoy. As does Sully, the birds and our red worm composters.

Sully benefits as well. Yesterday, Sully had the innards topped with a cup of Mazuri.

Today, a home-grown hibiscus flower.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of Wintertime feeding regimes, we normally order from Mazuri.com but I now see that CHEWY is carrying the large 5M21 for $44.00. Buy one extra item and it’s free shipping for 25# bag of Mazuri. Checking our local feed store to see their prices. Mazuri has the 5M21 for $38.00 plus $12.00 for shipping. 









MAZURI Original 5M21 Tortoise Food, 1.25-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Mazuri Original 5M21 Tortoise Food, 1.25-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Our Local Purina feed store can get it.....they think @ $30.00 (no shipping)..... calling us back with the delivery date and cost.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 310288
> 
> 
> Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.
> 
> So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.
> 
> He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:
> 
> View attachment 310290
> 
> View attachment 310289
> 
> 
> And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


Oh that's to bad ?
Hope he heals fast.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Pumpkin Project ll continues. Seeds turned out great. We simmered up some wedges ‘til just soft. Seasoned with various spices & salts, crisped up some bacon. Combined into our cast iron skillet. So tasty. Usually, I think “halloween” pumpkins aren’t grown for their taste, but this one really tasted great. Can’t beat 15 lbs of pumpkin for $2.00. We have 4 or 5 to enjoy. As does Sully, the birds and our red worm composters.
> 
> Sully benefits as well. Yesterday, Sully had the innards topped with a cup of Mazuri.
> 
> Today, a home-grown hibiscus flower.
> 
> View attachment 310337


Yum that sounds great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I will be going to my local polling site tomorrow. 
I am going to intimidate anyone who is trying to intimidate the voters. 
I have been to jail before, it doesn't bother me! 
I hope they are willing to go to jail. 
?


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Ray, had his boat pulled out of the water yesterday. 
Those are 2 of my grandsons ,Noah and Tanner. ❤


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It’s a cold grey Monday morning here.... I’m sure it will be bright and warm in just a couple of hours.. I’ll spend the day preparing the house for my absence. Jess , Cinder & I will be Houston bound in the wee hours of the morning . They are supposed to call today and let us know what time to arrive. Jess will likely go into surgery for 8-10hours... The hospital is a specialized place for severe orthopedic issues and recovery and And they have modernized technology available.. we don’t know how long we will have to stay yet..we are hopeful, nervous, scared, & excited all at the same time!
> Wishing everyone a great day!!!


I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Ray, had his boat pulled out of the water yesterday.
> Those are 2 of my grandsons ,Noah and Tanner. ❤


Are we missing a picture?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Are we missing a picture?



Oops sorry ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Don't take your eyes off your tort when feeding cactus to them?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I will be going to my local polling site tomorrow.
> I am going to intimidate anyone who is trying to intimidate the voters.
> I have been to jail before, it doesn't bother me!
> I hope they are willing to go to jail.
> ?


Yep! 3 hots and a cot...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't take your eyes off your tort when feeding cactus to them?
> 
> View attachment 310346


Don't hand feed them! Ouch. Get a big tweezers or pincers or something, but don't hand feed! lol


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Speaking of Wintertime feeding regimes, we normally order from Mazuri.com but I now see that CHEWY is carrying the large 5M21 for $44.00. Buy one extra item and it’s free shipping for 25# bag of Mazuri. Checking our local feed store to see their prices. Mazuri has the 5M21 for $38.00 plus $12.00 for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAZURI Original 5M21 Tortoise Food, 1.25-lb bag - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> Buy Mazuri Original 5M21 Tortoise Food, 1.25-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chewy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Local Purina feed store can get it.....they think @ $30.00 (no shipping)..... calling us back with the delivery date and cost.


I couldn’t get anyone around here to order for me so I’ve been using Chewy for a while now. They used to be $36 a bag but I guess they had to go up . I’ve had to pay $44 the past two times I ordered. Still don’t mind though because with all my critters, shipping is always free


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Ray, had his boat pulled out of the water yesterday.
> Those are 2 of my grandsons ,Noah and Tanner. ❤


You for got the picture!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Are we missing a picture?


Snap!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Oops sorry ?
> View attachment 310345


Much better!!! What handsome young men they are.. and what a nice boat too!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Don't hand feed them! Ouch. Get a big tweezers or pincers or something, but don't hand feed! lol


I love hand feeding Opo. I just took my eyes away when Rose asked me a question. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Much better!!! What handsome young men they are.. and what a nice boat too!!!


Thank you Yvonne, cant wait for this covid to calm down. So we can go visit them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Much better!!! What handsome young men they are.. and what a nice boat too!!!


Oops messed up again. I called you Yvonne. 
Sorry Heather!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> I love hand feeding Opo. I just took my eyes away when Rose asked me a question. LOL


I have always loved hand feeding my tortoises. BUT...I discovered starting with Bob, that Sulcata are kinda dumb, and they don't seem to realize that your actual hand is not food. As Sulcata get bigger they bite harder and I became afraid that my bigger Sulcata have the capabilities to bite off small fingers of grandkids or neighbors. Sulcata bite:


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It’s a cold grey Monday morning here.... I’m sure it will be bright and warm in just a couple of hours.. I’ll spend the day preparing the house for my absence. Jess , Cinder & I will be Houston bound in the wee hours of the morning . They are supposed to call today and let us know what time to arrive. Jess will likely go into surgery for 8-10hours... The hospital is a specialized place for severe orthopedic issues and recovery and And they have modernized technology available.. we don’t know how long we will have to stay yet..we are hopeful, nervous, scared, & excited all at the same time!
> Wishing everyone a great day!!!


? I hope it's all going well. And Jess will be in another stage of recovery.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Best wishes Ellie May and BTW I am overachieving again! Someone in South Africa just had their Christmas card mailed!


I gotta get busy too! With that.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oops sorry ?
> View attachment 310345


Cute as can be .


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Don't hand feed them! Ouch. Get a big tweezers or pincers or something, but don't hand feed! lol


Yes. I've even seen a wooden tool for sale online specifically for that a few years ago. I just didn't really know how to do online orders yet or I would have one.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yep I know what you mean. We're about to get a new neighbor also. So far they've been pretty good... but you never know.? I was really sorry to see your recent problems with your health. And I've been trying to find a post to say so. I always keep you in my prayers.?


Thanks Cathie


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It’s a cold grey Monday morning here.... I’m sure it will be bright and warm in just a couple of hours.. I’ll spend the day preparing the house for my absence. Jess , Cinder & I will be Houston bound in the wee hours of the morning . They are supposed to call today and let us know what time to arrive. Jess will likely go into surgery for 8-10hours... The hospital is a specialized place for severe orthopedic issues and recovery and And they have modernized technology available.. we don’t know how long we will have to stay yet..we are hopeful, nervous, scared, & excited all at the same time!
> Wishing everyone a great day!!!


Wishing you a safe trip and all good wishes to Jess. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I love hand feeding Opo. I just took my eyes away when Rose asked me a question. LOL


Lola likes being hand fed and usually ends up climbing in my lap if I sit on the floor. 
He's quick enough to turn and try to barge me away when feeding is finished though.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oops messed up again. I called you Yvonne.
> Sorry Heather!


My grandkids know that I have a tendency to call them the wrong name. Brandon even asked my son "why does grandma always call me Gavin?" Now Brandon and I have a standing Christmas gift joke we do every year. I think I'll do a planned coup this year.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> After a rather nice, cool but sunny day yesterday, we woke up to a sharp, col n very steady rain. All morning long, cold rain. It’s almost 1500 here now and it’s clearing, with the sun breaking through. Sun sets in about two hours.
> 
> Took one of our pumpkins & cleaned out the seeds - salted & baked. Sully got the rest. ??


I found a nice pie pumpkin today. I figure a little piece around the stem won't hurt to try on Sapphire while I process the rest for a pie ? just for a little treat this time of year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> I have always loved hand feeding my tortoises. BUT...I discovered starting with Bob, that Sulcata are kinda dumb, and they don't seem to realize that your actual hand is not food. As Sulcata get bigger they bite harder and I became afraid that my bigger Sulcata have the capabilities to bite off small fingers of grandkids or neighbors. Sulcata bite:
> View attachment 310353


Wow!!!!!! Where was the bite? On the finger or hand?
If that happened to me, Rose would pass out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Lola likes being hand fed and usually ends up climbing in my lap if I sit on the floor.
> He's quick enough to turn and try to barge me away when feeding is finished though.


I know what you mean. When Opo is done eating, that's it he turns his head and walks away.


----------



## Ray--Opo

6:00 pm and it's dark outside. ?
What a bummer. ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> 6:00 pm and it's dark outside. ?
> What a bummer. ??


I know that feeling. I like this time of year and the weather... during the day, that is. I don't like it getting dark so early. I have to pay a little extra attention to my mood and frame of mind this time of year.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, its been very wet and windy here again


Pastel Tortie said:


> I know that feeling. I like this time of year and the weather... during the day, that is. I don't like it getting dark so early. I have to pay a little extra attention to my mood and frame of mind this time of year.



The dark, wet and windy days are depressing. I've often thought about lying under Lola's lamp for a blast of uvb to cheer me up!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Weather better here today, strong winds and cold but at least it's sunny.
We have some respite this week with dry weather on the way after a week of showers and heavy rain.
I don't mind autumn days like this.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Blackdog1714

THe wife has been side eyeing me since I refuse to turn the heat on yet! It has only been 56 degrees at the coldest point in the house. I am going for middle to end of November to turn on the heat. She loves blankets for gifts so I don't see what the problem is


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> THe wife has been side eyeing me since I refuse to turn the heat on yet! It has only been 56 degrees at the coldest point in the house. I am going for middle to end of November to turn on the heat. She loves blankets for gifts so I don't see what the problem is


What's the temperature under your basking light?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, its been very wet and windy here again
> 
> 
> The dark, wet and windy days are depressing. I've often thought about lying under Lola's lamp for a blast of uvb to cheer me up!


In Oregon it rains for 7 months a year, including snow and ice. We have been diagnosed with a disease called S.A.D. *S*easonal *a*ffected *d*isorder. So there's a whole group of us Oregonians who use UVB bulbs for 4 or 5 hours a week, just sitting under the bulb, and it does make us feel better. Well, maybe not US, but a buncha Oregonians say it works.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> THe wife has been side eyeing me since I refuse to turn the heat on yet! It has only been 56 degrees at the coldest point in the house. I am going for middle to end of November to turn on the heat. She loves blankets for gifts so I don't see what the problem is


You are a freakin meanie!!! I have already turned on my heat twice. Have you ever tried to do housework wrapped in a blanket???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow!!!!!! Where was the bite? On the finger or hand?
> If that happened to me, Rose would pass out.


On my finger, relatively small, but deep


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought myself one of those oil filled electric radiators and since I live in my bedroom I run it in there with the door closed. Works fine!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> You are a freakin meanie!!! I have already turned on my heat twice. Have you ever tried to do housework wrapped in a blanket???


What I am the best MOST of the time. I will rethink my decision then with help from my subconcious mind!


----------



## Yvonne G

I called my daughter a few minutes ago and told her as much as I've enjoyed being chauffeured around, she's fired! The doctor told me to toss my leg brace, the knee cap is totally healed. He gave me a prescription to see a physical therapist, but I'm not going. I'll just get my own self back in shape.You should see how skinny that poor leg is. And after being stuck straight for a couple months a 45° angle is all that leg will do. But I'll get better.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I called my daughter a few minutes ago and told her as much as I've enjoyed being chauffeured around, she's fired! The doctor told me to toss my leg brace, the knee cap is totally healed. He gave me a prescription to see a physical therapist, but I'm not going. I'll just get my own self back in shape.You should see how skinny that poor leg is. And after being stuck straight for a couple months a 45° angle is all that leg will do. But I'll get better.


Woooohooo!!! I’m super happy for you! Hard to believe that much time has passed. Good for you!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I called my daughter a few minutes ago and told her as much as I've enjoyed being chauffeured around, she's fired! The doctor told me to toss my leg brace, the knee cap is totally healed. He gave me a prescription to see a physical therapist, but I'm not going. I'll just get my own self back in shape.You should see how skinny that poor leg is. And after being stuck straight for a couple months a 45° angle is all that leg will do. But I'll get better.


You are SO freakin stubborn. PT really helps. Normally I refused it as well, but when I broke my shoulder the Dr said I would never have full use of it again. So I did the PT and have full motion of my shoulder.


----------



## EllieMay

We are in the hospital room just waiting on Jess. They started surgery at 2pm. This is a really nice place and a great big room!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chesapeake Bay Foundation just uploaded this pix on Twitter. A cute baby Maryland Diamond Back Terrapin....


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I bought myself one of those oil filled electric radiators and since I live in my bedroom I run it in there with the door closed. Works fine!


I love those!. Just add enough humidity because they will dry out the air. You can even just set a metal pan with water on top.? Sapphire taught me my correct and healthy humidity level.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> THe wife has been side eyeing me since I refuse to turn the heat on yet! It has only been 56 degrees at the coldest point in the house. I am going for middle to end of November to turn on the heat. She loves blankets for gifts so I don't see what the problem is


Yeah right. I can't seem to figure out how you've resisted that smile.?


----------



## EllieMay

Jess is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr’s haven’t made it in to give me details yet... still nail biting ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr’s haven’t made it in to give me details yet... still nail biting ?



Fingers crossed. ????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr’s haven’t made it in to give me details yet... still nail biting ?


Thinking good thoughts...


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> We are in the hospital room just waiting on Jess. They started surgery at 2pm. This is a really nice place and a great big room!
> View attachment 310412
> View attachment 310413


THat face just screams Emotional Support!!!!!


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr’s haven’t made it in to give me details yet... still nail biting ?


Sending positive thoughts your way <3


----------



## Maggie3fan

Kristoff said:


> Sending positive thoughts your way <3


adding your daughter to our prayer group


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr’s haven’t made it in to give me details yet... still nail biting ?


adding Jess to our prayer group...


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I called my daughter a few minutes ago and told her as much as I've enjoyed being chauffeured around, she's fired! The doctor told me to toss my leg brace, the knee cap is totally healed. He gave me a prescription to see a physical therapist, but I'm not going. I'll just get my own self back in shape.You should see how skinny that poor leg is. And after being stuck straight for a couple months a 45° angle is all that leg will do. But I'll get better.


That's good news! But don't overdo it.
I have some physio exercises to do for my knee but any appointments are by telephone now thanks to covid.
The leg that was broken at the beginning of 2019 is still thinner than the other after the time I was non weight bearing - it's surprising how just 8 weeks of not using it has affected the muscles. I thought I would have built up some of the muscle since then but it's still playing catch up! 
I prefer trousers to dresses and skirts anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr’s haven’t made it in to give me details yet... still nail biting ?


Hoping for the best news for her and for you.
Sending love and hugs over the pond.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all, it's bloomin' cold here today - hasn't stopped the ice cream seller driving his van around the street in the hope of a few sales though.
Hope you are all having a good Weds.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

it‘s been very wet and very windy here... and rather busy in the run up to UK Lockdown 2 which starts at midnight.

The weather gave us a break today and the sun shone, but it’s been very cold instead.

Over at the rescue, we can’t train any more new volunteers but the existing ones can carry on as animal welfare is regarded as essential by the government.

Lockdown 2 won’t make much difference for us. Daughter and JoesDad are both working from home, I’ll carry on doing two mornings at the rescue and we weren’t exactly doing much else anyway.

My son has moved out of his flat and in with his girlfriend for the lockdown.

I need to get out and shovel leaves out of the pond tomorrow. All this wind has brought a lot down.

I am pleased to not see you back on good form Lyn. Heather I will keep checking back for news of Jess. Yvonne, behave and take it steady with your recovery!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Out for a great Fall paddle this morning, we did just under 13 miles on the Patuxent River that feeds a massive fresh water reservoir. I’ll upload a few kayak pix, but check out the turtles! Lots of basking sliders enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'M ONCE AGAIN A FREE WOE-MAN!!!!Doc said bones are healed and I can start using my hand as much as is comfortable. I'm to wear the brace if I'm doing heavy work, but otherwise I can get along without it. I drove myself to the post office, doctor, smog test place, DMV for new license tags, flu shot and to the store!! Now I'm collapsed in my recliner with a small pillow at my back. 

DON'T NOBODY BOTHER ME FOR AT LEAST A WEEK!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'M ONCE AGAIN A FREE WOE-MAN!!!!Doc said bones are healed and I can start using my hand as much as is comfortable. I'm to wear the brace if I'm doing heavy work, but otherwise I can get along without it. I drove myself to the post office, doctor, smog test place, DMV for new license tags, flu shot and to the store!! Now I'm collapsed in my recliner with a small pillow at my back.
> 
> DON'T NOBODY BOTHER ME FOR AT LEAST A WEEK!



Great! You’re free at last.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Out for a great Fall paddle this morning, we did just under 13 miles on the Patuxent River that feeds a massive fresh water reservoir. I’ll upload a few kayak pix, but check out the turtles! Lots of basking sliders enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 310457



Here are two more turtle pix....same turtles, logs, but on our return trip.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'M ONCE AGAIN A FREE WOE-MAN!!!!Doc said bones are healed and I can start using my hand as much as is comfortable. I'm to wear the brace if I'm doing heavy work, but otherwise I can get along without it. I drove myself to the post office, doctor, smog test place, DMV for new license tags, flu shot and to the store!! Now I'm collapsed in my recliner with a small pillow at my back.
> 
> DON'T NOBODY BOTHER ME FOR AT LEAST A WEEK!


?!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all, it's bloomin' cold here today - hasn't stopped the ice cream seller driving his van around the street in the hope of a few sales though.
> Hope you are all having a good Weds.


It's a US thing too. But people do get hungry for ice cream when it's cold outside... especially with a warm piece of pie.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Remember tomorrow the 5th of November! ??


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> it‘s been very wet and very windy here... and rather busy in the run up to UK Lockdown 2 which starts at midnight.
> 
> The weather gave us a break today and the sun shone, but it’s been very cold instead.
> 
> Over at the rescue, we can’t train any more new volunteers but the existing ones can carry on as animal welfare is regarded as essential by the government.
> 
> Lockdown 2 won’t make much difference for us. Daughter and JoesDad are both working from home, I’ll carry on doing two mornings at the rescue and we weren’t exactly doing much else anyway.
> 
> My son has moved out of his flat and in with his girlfriend for the lockdown.
> 
> I need to get out and shovel leaves out of the pond tomorrow. All this wind has brought a lot down.
> 
> I am pleased to not see you back on good form Lyn. Heather I will keep checking back for news of Jess. Yvonne, behave and take it steady with your recovery!


Hi Linda, glad to hear you are all well.

England is just starting another lockdown and in Wales we are due to come out of ours on Monday. 
Some of it hasn't made sense like the big supermarkets not being allowed to sell goods that aren't 'essential' so aisles of electric goods, and other sundry items etc have been covered over and blocked off. They say its to be fair to the smaller shops but people will just buy online instead. Then they closed the tips again which is crazy as they only allow one car on site at a time anyway so you are more likely to bump into people with covid in the shops! Just results in fly tipping. 
Hopefully these mini lockdowns will help.

Good to hear you are still able to help the animals.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Remember tomorrow the 5th of November! ??


Fireworks have been going off all week around me at all times of the night and will continue for a few weeks more. It's a nightmare for the animals.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Jess is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr’s haven’t made it in to give me details yet... still nail biting ?


I was just able to get on here but she's in my prayers everytime I think of her.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> it‘s been very wet and very windy here... and rather busy in the run up to UK Lockdown 2 which starts at midnight.
> 
> The weather gave us a break today and the sun shone, but it’s been very cold instead.
> 
> Over at the rescue, we can’t train any more new volunteers but the existing ones can carry on as animal welfare is regarded as essential by the government.
> 
> Lockdown 2 won’t make much difference for us. Daughter and JoesDad are both working from home, I’ll carry on doing two mornings at the rescue and we weren’t exactly doing much else anyway.
> 
> My son has moved out of his flat and in with his girlfriend for the lockdown.
> 
> I need to get out and shovel leaves out of the pond tomorrow. All this wind has brought a lot down.
> 
> I am pleased to not see you back on good form Lyn. Heather I will keep checking back for news of Jess. Yvonne, behave and take it steady with your recovery!


Good to not see you check in Linda but wish you were around more often.. been missing your postcards... glad the the lockdown won’t change much for you.. stay safe!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good to not see you check in Linda but wish you were around more often.. been missing your postcards... glad the the lockdown won’t change much for you.. stay safe!


How's Jess doing Heather? We're all thinking of her. 
Hope you both manage to get some rest tonight.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Fireworks have been going off all week around me at all times of the night and will continue for a few weeks more. It's a nightmare for the animals.



I hate them too for that exact reason!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Fireworks have been going off all week around me at all times of the night and will continue for a few weeks more. It's a nightmare for the animals.



And the little hedgehogs in the bonfires ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Fireworks have been going off all week around me at all times of the night and will continue for a few weeks more. It's a nightmare for the animals.


I'm surprised I haven't had them here because of the election. Anymore, the yayhoos set them off whenever they feel like it. It's illegal in our state but they do it anyway.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> How's Jess doing Heather? We're all thinking of her.
> Hope you both manage to get some rest tonight.



Sorry the update took me so long.. they feel like the surgery was a success.. they were able to test some of the nerves after repair and get them to “fire”...but it will take months before Jess will start getting motion back.. They had to shorten her humerus about an inch and stabilize it with plates. They clamped everything together around her existing ball in shoulder with steel. Surgeons said they were satisfied with the range of motion that they were able to get with that as well.. last night and today were horribly painful for her and there was lots of swelling but she has started to level out the past couple hours (SO THANKFUL) and was able to sit up and eat some.. They think we may get to go home by the end of the week. She will get about 4 weeks of healing to solidify the nerve repair and will then have to begin the king therapy process.. All in all , I think they have performed a miracle! They took nerves from cadavers and repaired 5 separate nerves and fully expect them to regenerate and work!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I hate them too for that exact reason!


When my sons were little guys they became so frightened by a 4th of July show I've never liked it since. Of course we left. That was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sorry the update took me so long.. they feel like the surgery was a success.. they were able to test some of the nerves after repair and get them to “fire”...but it will take months before Jess will start getting motion back.. They had to shorten her humerus about an inch and stabilize it with plates. They clamped everything together around her existing ball in shoulder with steel. Surgeons said they were satisfied with the range of motion that they were able to get with that as well.. last night and today were horribly painful for her and there was lots of swelling but she has started to level out the past couple hours (SO THANKFUL) and was able to sit up and eat some.. They think we may get to go home by the end of the week. She will get about 4 weeks of healing to solidify the nerve repair and will then have to begin the king therapy process.. All in all , I think they have performed a miracle! They took nerves from cadavers and repaired 5 separate nerves and fully expect them to regenerate and work!!


Good.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We are in the hospital room just waiting on Jess. They started surgery at 2pm. This is a really nice place and a great big room!
> View attachment 310412
> View attachment 310413


I hope none of the staff tries to dognap her.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> it‘s been very wet and very windy here... and rather busy in the run up to UK Lockdown 2 which starts at midnight.
> 
> The weather gave us a break today and the sun shone, but it’s been very cold instead.
> 
> Over at the rescue, we can’t train any more new volunteers but the existing ones can carry on as animal welfare is regarded as essential by the government.
> 
> Lockdown 2 won’t make much difference for us. Daughter and JoesDad are both working from home, I’ll carry on doing two mornings at the rescue and we weren’t exactly doing much else anyway.
> 
> My son has moved out of his flat and in with his girlfriend for the lockdown.
> 
> I need to get out and shovel leaves out of the pond tomorrow. All this wind has brought a lot down.
> 
> I am pleased to not see you back on good form Lyn. Heather I will keep checking back for news of Jess. Yvonne, behave and take it steady with your recovery!


I'm so glad you still get to do your animals for you and them. And the lockdown isn't really going to be a big struggle for your family because you're surrounded by love.?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Sorry the update took me so long.. they feel like the surgery was a success.. they were able to test some of the nerves after repair and get them to “fire”...but it will take months before Jess will start getting motion back.. They had to shorten her humerus about an inch and stabilize it with plates. They clamped everything together around her existing ball in shoulder with steel. Surgeons said they were satisfied with the range of motion that they were able to get with that as well.. last night and today were horribly painful for her and there was lots of swelling but she has started to level out the past couple hours (SO THANKFUL) and was able to sit up and eat some.. They think we may get to go home by the end of the week. She will get about 4 weeks of healing to solidify the nerve repair and will then have to begin the king therapy process.. All in all , I think they have performed a miracle! They took nerves from cadavers and repaired 5 separate nerves and fully expect them to regenerate and work!!


It's amazing what they can do now-a-days. thumbs up!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I hope none of the staff tries to dognap her.?


They would bring her right back as soon as she started snoring ? Seriously, she has received a ton of compliments on her behavior.. She has really done me proud, done her job well, and earned her keep;-) if it was possible to love her any more, I do!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Sorry the update took me so long.. they feel like the surgery was a success.. they were able to test some of the nerves after repair and get them to “fire”...but it will take months before Jess will start getting motion back.. They had to shorten her humerus about an inch and stabilize it with plates. They clamped everything together around her existing ball in shoulder with steel. Surgeons said they were satisfied with the range of motion that they were able to get with that as well.. last night and today were horribly painful for her and there was lots of swelling but she has started to level out the past couple hours (SO THANKFUL) and was able to sit up and eat some.. They think we may get to go home by the end of the week. She will get about 4 weeks of healing to solidify the nerve repair and will then have to begin the king therapy process.. All in all , I think they have performed a miracle! They took nerves from cadavers and repaired 5 separate nerves and fully expect them to regenerate and work!!


So good to hear! I can only imagine her pain and I have both broken and bruised bones. Be strong


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Sorry the update took me so long.. they feel like the surgery was a success.. they were able to test some of the nerves after repair and get them to “fire”...but it will take months before Jess will start getting motion back.. They had to shorten her humerus about an inch and stabilize it with plates. They clamped everything together around her existing ball in shoulder with steel. Surgeons said they were satisfied with the range of motion that they were able to get with that as well.. last night and today were horribly painful for her and there was lots of swelling but she has started to level out the past couple hours (SO THANKFUL) and was able to sit up and eat some.. They think we may get to go home by the end of the week. She will get about 4 weeks of healing to solidify the nerve repair and will then have to begin the king therapy process.. All in all , I think they have performed a miracle! They took nerves from cadavers and repaired 5 separate nerves and fully expect them to regenerate and work!!


So pleased it all seems positive, and hope the pain can be managed well for Jess. 
It's amazing what they can do these days with micro surgery etc. 
Wishing Jess a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm surprised I haven't had them here because of the election. Anymore, the yayhoos set them off whenever they feel like it. It's illegal in our state but they do it anyway.


People aren't supposed to set them off after 11 I think here, but there's no way of policing it, and the police aren't interested anyway. I recently found out that they won't even go to shops who catch shoplifters unless they have over £250 worth of goods. There's just no deterrent these days.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
It's a bright and very chilly day here, I think temps dipped to -1C last night.
Looks like Lola wants room service today as he doesn't seem too keen to come out for food.
Hope you all have a good Thursday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Remember Remember the 5th of November ???


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! Beautiful day here in the city!!! Jess had a much more comfortable night. I took Cinder out for a walk this morning on the concrete river walk.. ( You can tell I’m not from the city) i was amazed to see that the concrete river actually has an abundant amount of fish in it.. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Beautiful day here in the city!!! Jess had a much more comfortable night. I took Cinder out for a walk this morning on the concrete river walk.. ( You can tell I’m not from the city) i was amazed to see that the concrete river actually has an abundant amount of fish in it.. ?
> View attachment 310490
> 
> View attachment 310490
> View attachment 310491
> View attachment 310490
> View attachment 310492



I guess those canyons are to handle the flash flooding. Quite the concrete canyon. One would THINK they would/could plant shrubs & scrub trees along there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....5 November and it’s baking HOT out on our deck. Pulling the last of the decking up....and we have heat exhaustion already at 11:00 ! I guess we need to pace ourselves.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess those canyons are to handle the flash flooding. Quite the concrete canyon. One would THINK they would/could plant shrubs & scrub trees along there.


Right!!! I mentioned them to my mother who group up in South Texas (souther than where I am now) and she said they are common around here.cinder wanted to go down for a closer look and play in the water.. Mom told me that she tried to swim in one as a little girl but you can imagine what happens to the concrete after a period of time in the water.. it becomes slick.. Hard to get out of... we decided to stay high and dry.. lol..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Right!!! I mentioned them to my mother who group up in South Texas (souther than where I am now) and she said they are common around here.cinder wanted to go down for a closer look and play in the water.. Mom told me that she tried to swim in one as a little girl but you can imagine what happens to the concrete after a period of time in the water.. it becomes slick.. Hard to get out of... we decided to stay high and dry.. lol..



The thing is, you need to be careful‘cause as you prob know, they could have just a trinkle where you are, or even dry, but a few miles north (upstream) could be massive thunderstorms that quickly fill up these gullys and are traveling fast. Washing you away.

An *arroyo* (/əˈrɔɪoʊ/; from Spanish arroyo Spanish: [aˈroʝo], "brook"), also called a *wash*, is a dry creek, stream bed or gulch that temporarily or seasonally fills and flows after sufficient rain.[1]Flash floods are common in arroyos following thunderstorms.

In Spain and Latin America any small river is called an _arroyo,_ flowing continually all year and never drying.

The Spanish term for the subject of this article is _rambla_, while _wadi_ (Arabic) is used in North Africa, and Western Asia.[_citation needed_] Arroyos provide a water source to desert animals.

The desert dry wash biome is restricted to the arroyos of the southwestern United States.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess those canyons are to handle the flash flooding. Quite the concrete canyon. One would THINK they would/could plant shrubs & scrub trees along there.


(and THAT would help towards fixing global warming!)


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Remember Remember the 5th of November ???


Lots of fireworks around me this evening; no organised displays allowed so I guess people have bought their own even though you can't buy anything but essential goods in shops at the moment. They must have bought them before our 2nd lockdown. I only have a some old sparklers I found in a cupboard and there aren't any kids about I can give them to, so I may go and wave them around later just to get rid of them.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Beautiful day here in the city!!! Jess had a much more comfortable night. I took Cinder out for a walk this morning on the concrete river walk.. ( You can tell I’m not from the city) i was amazed to see that the concrete river actually has an abundant amount of fish in it.. ?
> View attachment 310490
> 
> View attachment 310490
> View attachment 310491
> View attachment 310490
> View attachment 310492


Is that the sort of place where kids used to use to race in when it's dry? I'm thinking of the film Grease.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess those canyons are to handle the flash flooding. Quite the concrete canyon. One would THINK they would/could plant shrubs & scrub trees along there.


The way our weather's changed I can see the UK building some of those in areas where flooding has become common. You're right Mark, some trees etc would definitely improve the area.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....5 November and it’s baking HOT out on our deck. Pulling the last of the decking up....and we have heat exhaustion already at 11:00 ! I guess we need to pace ourselves.


Temps no higher than 7C today. Brrrr!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They would bring her right back as soon as she started snoring ? Seriously, she has received a ton of compliments on her behavior.. She has really done me proud, done her job well, and earned her keep;-) if it was possible to love her any more, I do!!!


For someone that cute I would ignore the little song she sings at sleepy time.zzzzzz


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> People aren't supposed to set them off after 11 I think here, but there's no way of policing it, and the police aren't interested anyway. I recently found out that they won't even go to shops who catch shoplifters unless they have over £250 worth of goods. There's just no deterrent these days.


I guess around here there's to many more serious issues then to mess with it. My animals are inside usually so I just shut the windows and turn up the music. My animals, I think, actually don't mind the music and kinda like it.?


----------



## EllieMay

W


Lyn W said:


> Is that the sort of place where kids used to use to race in when it's dry? I'm thinking of the film Grease.


...oooo maybe so!!! I’ve never seen one before but I could picture it.. Jess and I had considered being Pink Ladies for Halloween.. lol


----------



## EllieMay

Jess developed compartment syndrome and had went back to surgery for a fasciotomy:-(( 
It was caught early and will relieve a lot of pain but it means that her arm will be opened up again in a new place.. this time from shoulder all the way to the palm of her hand.. she can’t catch a damn break!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Jess developed compartment syndrome and had went back to surgery for a fasciotomy:-((
> It was caught early and will relieve a lot of pain but it means that her arm will be opened up again in a new place.. this time from shoulder all the way to the palm of her hand.. she can’t catch a damn break!!!



Yikes. Had to read up on Compartment Syndrome” - yikes, it’s great they figured out what it was. Doesnt sound good, so fixing it early is great. ?????


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. Had to read up on Compartment Syndrome” - yikes, it’s great they figured out what it was. Doesnt sound good, so fixing it early is great. ?????


Yes.. I’m trying really hard to be grateful for all the good but this is testing the limits.. she’s suffering and I fell pretty helpless.. I guess there is just no way to understand something like this..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Yes.. I’m trying really hard to be grateful for all the good but this is testing the limits.. she’s suffering and I fell pretty helpless.. I guess there is just no way to understand something like this..



I’m sure the Docs there have things well control. A slight set back, but moving forward. Baby steps.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Jess developed compartment syndrome and had went back to surgery for a fasciotomy:-((
> It was caught early and will relieve a lot of pain but it means that her arm will be opened up again in a new place.. this time from shoulder all the way to the palm of her hand.. she can’t catch a damn break!!!


Oh no, poor Jess! I'm so sorry to hear that but at least it was caught early. Lets hope this will solve any problems so she can get on with her recovery. Big hugs to you and very careful ones to Jess.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Friday all


----------



## EllieMay

This is gotta be what Cinders thinking today.. LOL


----------



## EllieMay

Here’s to a better day and a great weekend My friends.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310556
> 
> This is gotta be what Cinders thinking today.. LOL


No especially if he likes wine!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good to not see you check in Linda but wish you were around more often.. been missing your postcards... glad the the lockdown won’t change much for you.. stay safe!


Postcards from lockdown aren’t that interesting ?
However, I can give you hedgehogs at the rescue today

These 3 came to us as tiny babies.ooking more like a nailbrush than an animal. They’re growing fast  The white is tippex that we use to mark them so we can tell them apart. “Head“ is the foreground, “Bum” is back left and “None” back right


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from lockdown aren’t that interesting ?
> However, I can give you hedgehogs at the rescue today
> View attachment 310581
> These 3 came to us as tiny babies.ooking more like a nailbrush than an animal. They’re growing fast  The white is tippex that we use to mark them so we can tell them apart. “Head“ is the foreground, “Bum” is back left and “None” back right
> View attachment 310582


Honestly, rescue postcards are my FAVORITE!! And what unique names they have!!! ???

Thank you;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

We are enjoying wonderful temps these last few days. Just too nice to work on the deck, so I rounded up a few friends and headed to the water. Autumnal colors are peaking now - 70’s and blue skies, fair winds.


The rest I’ll make you click the thumbnail pix!


----------



## Jedispice

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wifey + 1
> Coffee anybody?


I'm down for coffee - let's add some whiskey to it!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We are enjoying wonderful temps these last few days. Just too nice to work on the deck, so I rounded up a few friends and headed to the water. Autumnal colors are peaking now - 70’s and blue skies, fair winds.
> View attachment 310592
> 
> The rest I’ll make you click the thumbnail pix!


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> We are enjoying wonderful temps these last few days. Just too nice to work on the deck, so I rounded up a few friends and headed to the water. Autumnal colors are peaking now - 70’s and blue skies, fair winds.
> View attachment 310592
> 
> The rest I’ll make you click the thumbnail pix!


We're having an overcast, windy day. . . and you all know what I think about wind.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Jess developed compartment syndrome and had went back to surgery for a fasciotomy:-((
> It was caught early and will relieve a lot of pain but it means that her arm will be opened up again in a new place.. this time from shoulder all the way to the palm of her hand.. she can’t catch a damn break!!!


Wow! But it looks like she's in a hospital that's really fighting for her.?


----------



## Cathie G

I


EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310556
> 
> This is gotta be what Cinders thinking today.. LOL


I doubt that. Cinder always looks like a perfectly happy little Cinderella with a funny little face.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like we're in for a bit of wet weather - not really rain, but sprinkles or light showers. I had hoped to get the property cleaned up after two months of no outdoor activity on my part, but no dice. At least I got a new roof over the carport before wet weather. My russians brumate under there plus I have three male radiata and a juvenile Manouria phayrei on the carport. They're all set for winter.

It's only 2:30p and it's dark enough in here to need the light on. It must be about ready to rain. Gotta quick go outside and make sure all my garden tools are put away


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We're having an overcast, windy day. . . and you all know what I think about wind.


I'm the same about windy days. They blow me all around and that's not to mention my breathing. My stepdad said I should put rocks in my pockets ?.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310557
> 
> Here’s to a better day and a great weekend My friends.


How did you get my pic??


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Friday all


It's evening for me now. I went Christmas shopping and I'm pretty much finished. It was sooo good. I've had a sinus problem and was afraid I'd miss this sale but I didn't ??? Am I bad if you feel like you're stealing when you find it so durn cheap? I was always wonder about that.???


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I
> I doubt that. Cinder always looks like a perfectly happy little Cinderella with a funny little face.?


That’s because I only post the good pics... LOL...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like we're in for a bit of wet weather - not really rain, but sprinkles or light showers. I had hoped to get the property cleaned up after two months of no outdoor activity on my part, but no dice. At least I got a new roof over the carport before wet weather. My russians brumate under there plus I have three male radiata and a juvenile Manouria phayrei on the carport. They're all set for winter.
> 
> It's only 2:30p and it's dark enough in here to need the light on. It must be about ready to rain. Gotta quick go outside and make sure all my garden tools are put away


Up & running..?. it’s comforting to see that some things don’t change


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s because I only post the good pics... LOL...


You can't help it if the camera clubs up.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> You can't help it if the camera clubs up.?


That should have said flubs up! Stupid phone


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Postcards from lockdown aren’t that interesting ?
> However, I can give you hedgehogs at the rescue today
> View attachment 310581
> These 3 came to us as tiny babies.ooking more like a nailbrush than an animal. They’re growing fast  The white is tippex that we use to mark them so we can tell them apart. “Head“ is the foreground, “Bum” is back left and “None” back right
> View attachment 310582


Aren't all babies sooo cute! Rehabbing is a wonderful thing for you and that little baby. They live and you get to see what they're really like.?


----------



## JoesMum

It is a glorious autumn day here in Kent. We went for a walk at a local country park which has former gravel pits as lakes and the River Medway alongside. The bird is a Jay, the most colourful member of the corvid (crow) family.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It is a glorious autumn day here in Kent. We went for a walk at a local country park which has former gravel pits as lakes and the River Medway alongside. The bird is a Jay, the most colourful member of the corvid (crow) family.
> View attachment 310630
> 
> View attachment 310631
> View attachment 310632
> View attachment 310633
> View attachment 310634
> View attachment 310635
> View attachment 310636
> View attachment 310637



Nice! Now, get into a boat and float along ! Nice day there & here. ? Soon...wxr will be crapola on both sides.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It is a glorious autumn day here in Kent. We went for a walk at a local country park which has former gravel pits as lakes and the River Medway alongside. The bird is a Jay, the most colourful member of the corvid (crow) family.
> View attachment 310630
> 
> View attachment 310631
> View attachment 310632
> View attachment 310633
> View attachment 310634
> View attachment 310635
> View attachment 310636
> View attachment 310637


You could make your own calendar with these.. I’d buy it!


----------



## EllieMay

I can’t compete with the scenery here. I’m not impressed with the concrete river and frankly, I’m tired of looking at it.. here’s the one thing I never get tired of


it is a gorgeous day though !!


----------



## JoesMum

Our Dark Lord has decided to take a break so he’ll miss out on this cheesy delight. Daughter made a Brie and Mushroom Pithivier and it was yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

I have a crab apple tree in my front yard. Come to find out it wasn't just a decoration it's an apple tree. Our little visitor is back... anyway, my brother and I have been debating when and how long this lone apple is going to hang in there

.


----------



## Cathie G

While the little one was visiting my brother David and I were wondering how long the apple would survive ?


----------



## Cathie G

By the time he did all this


----------



## Cathie G

The apple is still there hanging... what's left of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another great warm evening. I finally removed all the decking boards. Brought out our small hibachi-style grill and had a little low-key bonfire on the new deck. Perfect temps, nice sun set, flocks of crows overhead.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It is a glorious autumn day here in Kent. We went for a walk at a local country park which has former gravel pits as lakes and the River Medway alongside. The bird is a Jay, the most colourful member of the corvid (crow) family.
> View attachment 310630
> 
> View attachment 310631
> View attachment 310632
> View attachment 310633
> View attachment 310634
> View attachment 310635
> View attachment 310636
> View attachment 310637


Wow. What a beautiful day for you! I didn't know that Jays are a member of the Crow family. I have a few of them hanging around too lately. The birds around here are cleaning up the mess our crab apple tree makes this time of year... it's fun to watch.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another great warm evening. I finally removed all the decking boards. Brought out our small hibachi-style grill and had a little low-key bonfire on the new deck. Perfect temps, nice sun set, flocks of crows overhead.


Congratulations! I hope you celebrated with a nice grilled dinner on the grill also.?


----------



## JoesMum

Christmas has come a little early


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Christmas has come a little early
> View attachment 310720
> 
> View attachment 310721


Beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Christmas has come a little early
> View attachment 310720
> 
> View attachment 310721



Great! Mine is full of buds.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Wow - another fabulous Fall morning. Sun is up, blue sky, warm temps.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I called my daughter a few minutes ago and told her as much as I've enjoyed being chauffeured around, she's fired! The doctor told me to toss my leg brace, the knee cap is totally healed. He gave me a prescription to see a physical therapist, but I'm not going. I'll just get my own self back in shape.You should see how skinny that poor leg is. And after being stuck straight for a couple months a 45° angle is all that leg will do. But I'll get better.


That's great! Sounds like you have a fighting spirit!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> It is a glorious autumn day here in Kent. We went for a walk at a local country park which has former gravel pits as lakes and the River Medway alongside. The bird is a Jay, the most colourful member of the corvid (crow) family.
> View attachment 310630
> 
> View attachment 310631
> View attachment 310632
> View attachment 310633
> View attachment 310634
> View attachment 310635
> View attachment 310636
> View attachment 310637


Wow, what a beautiful area!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Our Dark Lord has decided to take a break so he’ll miss out on this cheesy delight. Daughter made a Brie and Mushroom Pithivier and it was yuuuuummmmmmmyyyyyy!!!!!!!
> View attachment 310671
> View attachment 310672


Wow that looks delicious!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, haven't been here for awhile. (what's new)
Hope everyone is doing well. 
I been engaged in something that goes on every 4 years in the U.S.
What a rollercoaster ride.
????????


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I can’t compete with the scenery here. I’m not impressed with the concrete river and frankly, I’m tired of looking at it.. here’s the one thing I never get tired of
> View attachment 310638
> 
> it is a gorgeous day though !!


Cinder never fails to make me smile!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Christmas has come a little early
> View attachment 310720
> 
> View attachment 310721


Thanksgiving cactus


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is the first time in two months I've been able to sit at my computer (not the Kindle). I can't do touch typing yet because my left wrist doesn't bend into the correct position. But I'm getting there.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Great! Mine is full of buds.


I meant to show you, I got my first confederate rose bloom last week before we came to the hospital... took 2-1/2 years from a seedling ..

I didn’t already post this did I??


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I meant to show you, I got my first confederate rose bloom last week before we came to the hospital... took 2-1/2 years from a seedling ..
> View attachment 310752
> I didn’t already post this did I??


Interesting, no, i don’t think you posted this.


----------



## EllieMay

Took Cinder for a long walk earlier and found out that my “concrete river” is actually called Brays Bayou... if you look very closely, there’s a Blue Heron in the bottom left of the picture..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting, no, i don’t think you posted this.


I had started 3 plants ... Pickles killed one of them but the other two have done really well. The second plant had two buds on it also but they had not bloomed when I had to leave.. I was pleasantly surprised at the timing..


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Cinder never fails to make me smile!




She keeps me in the positive track for sure. Absolutely invaluable to me!



And she’s taking her job very seriously!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Today is the first time in two months I've been able to sit at my computer (not the Kindle). I can't do touch typing yet because my left wrist doesn't bend into the correct position. But I'm getting there.


I’m glad your at your computer too You may look into some glucosamine and chondroitin supplements.. they do wonders..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Burning Bush is living up to its’ name here this evening. Check out that glo ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hello hello hello. 
I'm back


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello hello hello.
> I'm back


We missed you! How are you?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Christmas has come a little early
> View attachment 310720
> 
> View attachment 310721


I think we have the second plant here in a pot outside. No flowers but I will keep a eye on it.


----------



## Cathie G

Are


JoesMum said:


> Christmas has come a little early
> View attachment 310720
> 
> View attachment 310721


Are they edibles??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I meant to show you, I got my first confederate rose bloom last week before we came to the hospital... took 2-1/2 years from a seedling ..
> View attachment 310752
> I didn’t already post this did I??


I didn't see it. How pretty!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I meant to show you, I got my first confederate rose bloom last week before we came to the hospital... took 2-1/2 years from a seedling ..
> View attachment 310752
> I didn’t already post this did I??


Do you think a Confederate Rose will grow for a damn yankee????


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Burning Bush is living up to its’ name here this evening. Check out that glo ??
> 
> View attachment 310765
> 
> 
> View attachment 310766
> 
> 
> View attachment 310767


Very pretty!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello hello hello.
> I'm back


Welcome back... where ya been??


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you think a Confederate Rose will grow for a damn yankee????


Lol!! I think you have perfect weather for anything but I especially think that if I didn’t botch it, no one will? besides, I didn’t even know what it really was when I bought it. I asked for a hardy hibiscus.... and then when it first put out leaves, I thought I got ripped off ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Welcome back... where ya been??


Been house hunting. I had a property but it was private rented landlord decided to sell within a matter of weeks of me moving in. And with UK back on lockdown and new restrictions still no luck. How are you?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> We missed you! How are you?


Stressed but I'm ok. Just alot going on i don't know where my head is at most days. 
How are you?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Stressed but I'm ok. Just alot going on i don't know where my head is at most days.
> How are you?


I'm okay, all things considered. ? It's been a strange year.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm okay, all things considered. ? It's been a strange year.


Strange and very stressful


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Christmas has come a little early
> View attachment 310720
> 
> View attachment 310721


Oh my!!! Beautiful! I want a white one, mine is red and just starting to bloom now


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Once again, we are baking in the hot sunshine. Going to be 78 today, it’s 75 now & roasting in the bright sunshine & no humidity. 9 November and upper 70’s.

Deck project is moving along faster now - i finally pulled up all the old decking, just laying down & cutting new planks now. Need to go buy more boards. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Been house hunting. I had a property but it was private rented landlord decided to sell within a matter of weeks of me moving in. And with UK back on lockdown and new restrictions still no luck. How are you?


Well I hate that for you. Hope something better comes along!


----------



## EllieMay

Has anyone heard from Carol?? I’m getting pretty worried... I didn’t miss a vacation or something, did i?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Hope you are all fine and dandy today.
There's some lovely pics on show in here today, I've really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Has anyone heard from Carol?? I’m getting pretty worried... I didn’t miss a vacation or something, did i?


I wondered where she was too.
Hope she and her family are all well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Has anyone heard from Carol?? I’m getting pretty worried... I didn’t miss a vacation or something, did i?


We haven't seen her in a while. I'm hoping she's just busy with the critters and gardening.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another great November day comes to an end. Cleaned up the deck in preps for more boards. Cut up & burned many boards in our back garden fire pit. Cut grass, raked leaves. Applied some red mahogany stain to my ship’s galley project.

End of another November evening - a bit chilly once the ? set. Lots of stars & planets.

Relaxing on the deck with a small cozy fire in the small hibachi grill.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Once again, we are baking in the hot sunshine. Going to be 78 today, it’s 75 now & roasting in the bright sunshine & no humidity. 9 November and upper 70’s.
> 
> Deck project is moving along faster now - i finally pulled up all the old decking, just laying down & cutting new planks now. Need to go buy more boards. ?


We had a day here, 40 degrees and frost this morning. Now is when I want to be in Arizona


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Today is the first time in two months I've been able to sit at my computer (not the Kindle). I can't do touch typing yet because my left wrist doesn't bend into the correct position. But I'm getting there.


Go girl ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another great November day comes to an end. Cleaned up the deck in preps for more boards. Cut up & burned many boards in our back garden fire pit. Cut grass, raked leaves. Applied some red mahogany stain to my ship’s galley project.
> 
> End of another November evening - a bit chilly once the ? set. Lots of stars & planets.
> 
> Relaxing on the deck with a small cozy fire in the small hibachi grill.
> 
> View attachment 310824


Lovely. And hibachi grills are so neat to cook on. Hope you have have a great dinner after all that work.?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello hello hello.
> I'm back


Ok ? found you. Just to say hello.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Has anyone heard from Carol?? I’m getting pretty worried... I didn’t miss a vacation or something, did i?


I haven't seen her.... and I've been looking.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, haven't been here for awhile. (what's new)
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> I been engaged in something that goes on every 4 years in the U.S.
> What a rollercoaster ride.
> ????????


Hello. I have a son visiting with his family. It's been hectic but fun. I guess life keeps trying to kidnap us.?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Has anyone heard from Carol?? I’m getting pretty worried... I didn’t miss a vacation or something, did i?


Hi Heather, So very sorry guys that I have been AWOL for so long. I am all healthy and safe, it has just been a very busy time. I have gotten involved with our complex's community, and been voted onto the HOA committee, but there is currently a lot of back stabbing and fighting going on. So have been very busy trying to sort it all out and nowhere finished as yet. Once things start to calm down and people can maybe start living in harmony if not harmony then learn to ignore those they don't like, I might be able to have a little more time available. But at the moment all I am doing is trying to put out fires and keep people from killing each other. It is ridiculous really how childish people (Grown Adults) can be.

Ayway, just popping in temporarily to let you all know I am okay and that I am okay, just don't have a lot of free time right now. The little bit of free time I have I am exhausted. Who knew refereeing people would be so exhausting......

And so so very sorry to make you all worry. I should have found some time just to let you know that i would be awol for a little bit. Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Go girl ?


@Yvonne G that is wonderful news to see when popping in. Made my day. ?


----------



## CarolM

Okay, I will try and pop in every now and then, but for now I have to go back to researching Group Housing Acts and HOA rules etc, so that I can handle these children (and I say this in the nicest possible way) the correct way. Otherwise World War 3 will be breaking out soon, oops sorry make that Wold war 5 by now.?
?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Ok ? found you. Just to say hello.?


Hey cathie. How are you hugs ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Well I hate that for you. Hope something better comes along!


Thank you. I hope so too. I'm currently not working due to UK new restrictions. 
We are back on lockdown till 2nd December with the possibility of a possible extension. I wish all this virus stuff would just go away


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Okay, I will try and pop in every now and then, but for now I have to go back to researching Group Housing Acts and HOA rules etc, so that I can handle these children (and I say this in the nicest possible way) the correct way. Otherwise World War 3 will be breaking out soon, oops sorry make that Wold war 5 by now.?
> ?


Take Care Carol! Glad to see you pop in. Don’t let the madness get to you


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hi Heather, So very sorry guys that I have been AWOL for so long. I am all healthy and safe, it has just been a very busy time. I have gotten involved with our complex's community, and been voted onto the HOA committee, but there is currently a lot of back stabbing and fighting going on. So have been very busy trying to sort it all out and nowhere finished as yet. Once things start to calm down and people can maybe start living in harmony if not harmony then learn to ignore those they don't like, I might be able to have a little more time available. But at the moment all I am doing is trying to put out fires and keep people from killing each other. It is ridiculous really how childish people (Grown Adults) can be.
> 
> Ayway, just popping in temporarily to let you all know I am okay and that I am okay, just don't have a lot of free time right now. The little bit of free time I have I am exhausted. Who knew refereeing people would be so exhausting......
> 
> And so so very sorry to make you all worry. I should have found some time just to let you know that i would be awol for a little bit. Hopefully not too much longer.


Lovely to not see you, maybe when you've finished with your own neighbours you can come and sort out mine ??
Glad to hear you are safe and well. Take care


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon morning all. 
Hope you are all well today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last really warm & sunny day for awhile. Temps in mid-70’s again. Bought 7 more 16 foot deck boards this morning, we hope to get those down once the ??? moves off the deck. I still have other projects on the list. More leaves to rake, annuals to clean up, Spring bulbs to get in the ground, & more.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't wanna go outside! Please don't make me!! It's COLD out there. ***Yvonne digs her fingernails into the door jamb as she's being pulled outside***


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey cathie. How are you hugs ?


I woke up today ? so I'm doing great and having some fun. One way or another.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Okay, I will try and pop in every now and then, but for now I have to go back to researching Group Housing Acts and HOA rules etc, so that I can handle these children (and I say this in the nicest possible way) the correct way. Otherwise World War 3 will be breaking out soon, oops sorry make that Wold war 5 by now.?
> ?


?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew. Record high temperatures in the Maryland / DC region. It hit 77 in a few locations, breaking all time high temps for 10 Nov. 

Didnt get as much done on the board install today - too hot, started late. Got the lawn cut before our big rains arrive tomorrow, up to 3 inches of rain predicted.

Deck cleaned up again as the sun set. Time for a little fire.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain arrived early ?? it’s warm & humid & a bit yucky.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Mystic_Queen said:


> Been house hunting. I had a property but it was private rented landlord decided to sell within a matter of weeks of me moving in. And with UK back on lockdown and new restrictions still no luck. How are you?


Good luck!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. Record high temperatures in the Maryland / DC region. It hit 77 in a few locations, breaking all time high temps for 10 Nov.
> 
> Didnt get as much done on the board install today - too hot, started late. Got the lawn cut before our big rains arrive tomorrow, up to 3 inches of rain predicted.
> 
> Deck cleaned up again as the sun set. Time for a little fire.
> View attachment 310872


Nice!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ray--Opo said:


> Good luck!


Thanks im going to need it. I'm ready to give up. I've had enough.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hello. I have a son visiting with his family. It's been hectic but fun. I guess life keeps trying to kidnap us.?


That's nice. Family visits are always nice but can be hectic for sure. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, thought after the election things would calm down. Well 10 more weeks before sanity. 
I am going to get in trouble!( sorry moderators) but this is funny. No matter who you are. That's what we like here on the CDR. Funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thanks im going to need it. I'm ready to give up. I've had enough.


Nope that's not allowed. When one door closes another opens. I'll be hoping and praying it will be a better place.??


----------



## Cathie G

This little visitor is still hanging out in our crabapple tree everyday. The apple ? is still hanging in there. I wish my bird book had more pics of the familys of woodpeckers. I still don't know what he is.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> This little visitor is still hanging out in our crabapple tree everyday. The apple ? is still hanging in there. I wish my bird book had more pics of the familys of woodpeckers. I still don't know what he is.
> View attachment 310913
> View attachment 310914



Take a look at pix and description of Northern Flicker









Northern Flicker Overview, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, don’t be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. It’s not where you’d expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their...



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at pix and description of Northern Flicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Flicker Overview, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
> 
> 
> Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, don’t be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. It’s not where you’d expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their...
> 
> 
> 
> www.allaboutbirds.org


I was thinking flicker of some kind. It's not a big bird. S/he has a yellowish head. The underside is creamy off white. The upper body has larger black stripes with smaller white stripes horizontally. The tail is larger black and white stripes. I know the darling loves my tree.? For now s/he's a daily visitor.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, thought after the election things would calm down. Well 10 more weeks before sanity.
> I am going to get in trouble!( sorry moderators) but this is funny. No matter who you are. That's what we like here on the CDR. Funny!!!!!!!


Yes we do. And I watched it. ? But sometimes my phone sticks my last utube song on my phone's lockscreen after I watch it on TFO. I usually restart my phone and get back my little Arrow pic. Whether I like it or not it's my phone not utubes.?


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! You are loved!!! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! You are loved!!! ?


Back at you! You need it more!! Hope Jess is doing well. A buddy of mines daughter just got her second liver so hope it holds! This year sucks


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Back at you! You need it more!! Hope Jess is doing well. A buddy of mines daughter just got her second liver so hope it holds! This year sucks


Bless her ... that sucks.. I will say some extra prayers for her and the family.. 

Jess is starting to turn around. We have been here 8 days and after 3 surgeries, we may get to go home tomorrow. She will be back on the operating table next week but we hope that’s just routine closure and a short stay. 

Cinder made her a friend on the concrete river walk.. Max is a 3 year old husky who was rescued a couple days ago and moved into the apartments just down the street. We see him and his owner frequently on walks and now Cinder will just plop her fat A$$ down on the walkway and watch for him. She expects to see him!! Lol.. Gorgeous red/ chocolate husky with bright blue eyes.. His owner Judy was pretty nice too


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bless her ... that sucks.. I will say some extra prayers for her and the family..
> 
> Jess is starting to turn around. We have been here 8 days and after 3 surgeries, we may get to go home tomorrow. She will be back on the operating table next week but we hope that’s just routine closure and a short stay.
> 
> Cinder made her a friend on the concrete river walk.. Max is a 3 year old husky who was rescued a couple days ago and moved into the apartments just down the street. We see him and his owner frequently on walks and now Cinder will just plop her fat A$$ down on the walkway and watch for him. She expects to see him!! Lol.. Gorgeous red/ chocolate husky with bright blue eyes.. His owner Judy was pretty nice too


Well at least you all can have some lovely company on your journey. I had to go shopping today and a lady and I got talking. It was in passing but still nice. People not from Ohio feel strange because strangers wave at them here. I would feel strange if they don't.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Back at you! You need it more!! Hope Jess is doing well. A buddy of mines daughter just got her second liver so hope it holds! This year sucks


Well... another on my list of prayers.? Thank God my son hasn't needed one yet but he's on the list just in case. So she'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't wanna go outside! Please don't make me!! It's COLD out there. ***Yvonne digs her fingernails into the door jamb as she's being pulled outside***


That will be me tomorrow.eeek!!! I HATE being cold. The weather guys said it's downhill for a day or two.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Bless her ... that sucks.. I will say some extra prayers for her and the family..
> 
> Jess is starting to turn around. We have been here 8 days and after 3 surgeries, we may get to go home tomorrow. She will be back on the operating table next week but we hope that’s just routine closure and a short stay.
> 
> Cinder made her a friend on the concrete river walk.. Max is a 3 year old husky who was rescued a couple days ago and moved into the apartments just down the street. We see him and his owner frequently on walks and now Cinder will just plop her fat A$$ down on the walkway and watch for him. She expects to see him!! Lol.. Gorgeous red/ chocolate husky with bright blue eyes.. His owner Judy was pretty nice too


Hope everything goes well with Jess.
She is still in our prayers. ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> In Oregon it rains for 7 months a year, including snow and ice. We have been diagnosed with a disease called S.A.D. *S*easonal *a*ffected *d*isorder. So there's a whole group of us Oregonians who use UVB bulbs for 4 or 5 hours a week, just sitting under the bulb, and it does make us feel better. Well, maybe not US, but a buncha Oregonians say it works.



you changed your picture up top???
No wonder I couldn’t find you!!!
How ya doin’ kid?
Sorry to break into the thread....?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you changed your picture up top???
> No wonder I couldn’t find you!!!
> How ya doin’ kid?
> Sorry to break into the thread....?


Ok. Where am I? Hopefully I'm on this thread this time. Hello ? Chefdenoel.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> And the little hedgehogs in the bonfires ?



who put hedgehogs in the bonfires???
I’ll come over there and straighten them out right now! Is this true???? WT*...????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Ok. Where am I? Hopefully I'm on this thread this time. Hello ? Chefdenoel.



HEELLLLIOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
My dear friend how’s everything going with you?
I’ve missed you !!!!
Work tackled me... and I lost..?
I have been told to quarantine till further notice. So I can work from home again...
Stupid covid...make up yer mind already!!!
??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HEELLLLIOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> My dear friend how’s everything going with you?
> I’ve missed you !!!!
> Work tackled me... and I lost..?
> I have been told to quarantine till further notice. So I can work from home again...
> Stupid covid...make up yer mind already!!!
> ??


Nice. We'll share some recipes again with all your so called time out.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Beautiful day here in the city!!! Jess had a much more comfortable night. I took Cinder out for a walk this morning on the concrete river walk.. ( You can tell I’m not from the city) i was amazed to see that the concrete river actually has an abundant amount of fish in it.. ?
> View attachment 310490
> 
> View attachment 310490
> View attachment 310491
> View attachment 310490
> View attachment 310492



I’m late .... but I’m here!!
And I’m still pray in’ ??????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Nice. We'll share some recipes again with all your so called time out.?



yes of course!
Ask me anything !
I am wondering if I can cook for my mom and family this years thanksgiving??
It was my plan but every day the government seems to close us down more and more each day.
If I go and buy all the food and can’t go there..... somebody gonna git a lickin’ !


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> We are enjoying wonderful temps these last few days. Just too nice to work on the deck, so I rounded up a few friends and headed to the water. Autumnal colors are peaking now - 70’s and blue skies, fair winds.
> View attachment 310592
> 
> The rest I’ll make you click the thumbnail pix!



I am sorry maro2bear.... but I am using that first “big” picture for my Christmas cards!!
That is FANTASTIC!!!!!
A professional shot in every way!!!
What the *,*?+. Kind a phone do you have?
It can’t be an Apple?
Thanks for all the great shots!
They keep me dreaming of moving one day...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> It is a glorious autumn day here in Kent. We went for a walk at a local country park which has former gravel pits as lakes and the River Medway alongside. The bird is a Jay, the most colourful member of the corvid (crow) family.
> View attachment 310630
> 
> View attachment 310631
> View attachment 310632
> View attachment 310633
> View attachment 310634
> View attachment 310635
> View attachment 310636
> View attachment 310637


Absolutely stunning!!!!
Are these pictures real life that you took??
Wow!
I could live amongst the trees like a gorilla ?!!!!!!
Simply gorgeous...!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes of course!
> Ask me anything !
> I am wondering if I can cook for my mom and family this years thanksgiving??
> It was my plan but every day the government seems to close us down more and more each day.
> If I go and buy all the food and can’t go there..... somebody gonna git a lickin’ !


My county is level 3 now. Most of my family is older with health issues. The rest of us just avoid each other so... we'll be ok.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310754
> She keeps me in the positive track for sure. Absolutely invaluable to me!
> 
> View attachment 310755
> 
> And she’s taking her job very seriously!



not sure which one is prettier?
You or the dog???
Both are gorgeous and make me smile!
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! You are loved!!! ?


As are you!!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Lovely to not see you, maybe when you've finished with your own neighbours you can come and sort out mine ??
> Glad to hear you are safe and well. Take care


All these issues are so exhausting. And it is amazing how most of the homeowners just don't want to get involved. But yeah, I will come and sort your's out the same way it looks like I have to sort mine out by.........By shooting them all and taking over their land! Mwahahahaha


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Last really warm & sunny day for awhile. Temps in mid-70’s again. Bought 7 more 16 foot deck boards this morning, we hope to get those down once the ??? moves off the deck. I still have other projects on the list. More leaves to rake, annuals to clean up, Spring bulbs to get in the ground, & more.


You still busy with your deck. Wow you sure do have patience.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I don't wanna go outside! Please don't make me!! It's COLD out there. ***Yvonne digs her fingernails into the door jamb as she's being pulled outside***


And when finally Yvonne is pulled through the door, she is surprised to see that winter has come and gone and it is now Spring. Yayyyy ......Yvonne starts walking around the yard with a big smile on her face, her knee is now all better and the wrist is working well. The tortoises are all very happy to see Yvonne out and about and start to tell her all their woes and troubles in the hopes that now she is back it will all get sorted out pronto.......


----------



## CarolM

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thanks im going to need it. I'm ready to give up. I've had enough.


Shame, I feel your pain. Just choose your neighbors carefully.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! You are loved!!! ?


Good Morning my friend. How is Jessica doing? Sorry, I haven't had time to go through all of the previous posts.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Bless her ... that sucks.. I will say some extra prayers for her and the family..
> 
> Jess is starting to turn around. We have been here 8 days and after 3 surgeries, we may get to go home tomorrow. She will be back on the operating table next week but we hope that’s just routine closure and a short stay.
> 
> Cinder made her a friend on the concrete river walk.. Max is a 3 year old husky who was rescued a couple days ago and moved into the apartments just down the street. We see him and his owner frequently on walks and now Cinder will just plop her fat A$$ down on the walkway and watch for him. She expects to see him!! Lol.. Gorgeous red/ chocolate husky with bright blue eyes.. His owner Judy was pretty nice too


Oh no, I am so sorry that I have missed so much. I will have to go back and read the posts so that I can get updated with everything. On the plus side I am so happy that Cinder has made a friend. That is awesome and so very sweet.

Last week Monday I had to finally accept that Milly was not doing well (Old age) and we had to make the decision to put her out of her misery. The only consolation that I have is that she is now with her brother and they are most probably having an awesome time catching up on the other side of the rainbow. Scooby on the other hand I cannot decide if he is missing her or living his best life because of all the attention that he has to himself. ? Little Kahli and Phoenix are both growing so well. Jarrod really take very good care of Phoenix (bearded dragon) and loves him to bits. kahli on the other hand is still skittish around me, but it is okay as she will live for about 20years so I have plenty of time to work on her. Lol, I put around 6 - 8 crickets in her enclosure two days ago and there is not a single one left. She loves to hunt her food. 

Holding thumbs that everything goes well with Jessica. She is such a brave girl and you are a fantastic MOM.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HEELLLLIOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> My dear friend how’s everything going with you?
> I’ve missed you !!!!
> Work tackled me... and I lost..?
> I have been told to quarantine till further notice. So I can work from home again...
> Stupid covid...make up yer mind already!!!
> ??


Oh no, am I correct in thinking that you might have the dreaded covid? Hopefully if you do, it does not affect you too badly but it would be better if you did not. Good Luck with the wait and or quarantining.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

I am popping in for a little bit. As I find myself having a little bit of time on my hands. ? It seems that there is a lot of posts that I need to catch up on as a lot has happened while I was gone. 

The saga continues with our complex, but I have decided not to respond to their emails of yet until everybody has responded, as it is time that all of the homeowners get involved instead of leaving it to the few. There is an ongoing battle between residents which just needs to come to an end now. Lyn I finally can understand your frustrations and pain with your neighbor. It really is a pity that a person cannot just beat some sense into some people. Thank goodness I am not a Judge or lawyer, as I don't think that I could do it without letting emotion come into it. Sigh!!!

On a sad note Milly is no longer with us, but on a happy note she is more than likely having a very good catch up with her brother on the other side of the rainbow. We had her cremated and her ashes are now sitting next to her brothers on a chest in our lounge.

Phoenix is doing really well and is growing fantastically. I could not be more proud of just how well Jarrod looks after Phoenix. Phoenix is Jarrod's pride and joy. 

kahli on the other hand is still fighting me on the coming to me issue, but that is okay as I have 20 years to wear her down. I will get there eventually. Until then she loves hunting down her crickets that I put in her enclosure. And is growing so big. I will try and get a nice photo of her tonight to share with you all. I also need to get some pics of the torts to share on their thread as an update. They love being outside and are outside full time. Besides it is summer, so the temps are just right for them. I haven't seen Whitey lay any eggs again the ones that she laid before did not hatch. I must actually dig them up and see what happened. 

I have had a mole take up residence in my garden and I am not sure how to get rid of it. I have noticed though that for the last few days I haven't seen it push up any sand, so maybe I am lucky and it is finally moving on. Who knows as long as it is not in my garden then I will be happy with where ever it stays. otherwise stronger measure are going to have to be put in place as the current ones would not have worked.?

While you guys are all getting colder we are getting hotter, which I think is good news as far as covid is concerned, if I remember correctly covid does not like heat, so bring on summer. 

Anyway I think that is a long enough post, otherwise you guys will get bored with my rambling on. Until next post, have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I meant to show you, I got my first confederate rose bloom last week before we came to the hospital... took 2-1/2 years from a seedling ..
> View attachment 310752
> I didn’t already post this did I??


Oh Wow, that is gorgeous. Love it. And the rest of the garden also looks great.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It is a glorious autumn day here in Kent. We went for a walk at a local country park which has former gravel pits as lakes and the River Medway alongside. The bird is a Jay, the most colourful member of the corvid (crow) family.
> View attachment 310630
> 
> View attachment 310631
> View attachment 310632
> View attachment 310633
> View attachment 310634
> View attachment 310635
> View attachment 310636
> View attachment 310637


Love the pics, One day when I own a mansion I am going to have a drive way like the roads/pathway in your pics.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sorry the update took me so long.. they feel like the surgery was a success.. they were able to test some of the nerves after repair and get them to “fire”...but it will take months before Jess will start getting motion back.. They had to shorten her humerus about an inch and stabilize it with plates. They clamped everything together around her existing ball in shoulder with steel. Surgeons said they were satisfied with the range of motion that they were able to get with that as well.. last night and today were horribly painful for her and there was lots of swelling but she has started to level out the past couple hours (SO THANKFUL) and was able to sit up and eat some.. They think we may get to go home by the end of the week. She will get about 4 weeks of healing to solidify the nerve repair and will then have to begin the king therapy process.. All in all , I think they have performed a miracle! They took nerves from cadavers and repaired 5 separate nerves and fully expect them to regenerate and work!!


Oh no. I so wish I could help.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! Well done!!! I messaged someone in South Africa this morning as well.. seems she must be on all of our minds!


Oh Crap, have I missed the Christmas card posting list etc. Please someone add me to the conversation as I have not seen anything and I better get cracking. Oh dear I really have dropped the ball! ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My son-in-law, Jim, bought a beauty of a bike from his dentist last Friday. Dentist had spent lots o bucks making the bike purdy, but it had been 'non op' or two years because he just didn't have any spare time, so he decided to sell. Jim got the bike for an excellent price. The picture doesn't do it justice:
> 
> View attachment 310288
> 
> 
> Jim has a Victory m.c. and he's been riding it to work weekly. He works in the San Francisco Bay Area, about 200 miles from home, and he stays there during the week and comes home at the week end. When he mentioned he planned to ride the new bike to work Sunday night I had a bad feeling about it, but didn't say anything.
> 
> So on his way to work from the motel Monday a.m. a car pulled out in front of him. He slammed on the brakes, skidded, and had to lay the bike down. It came to rest on top of him and passers by had to lift it off.
> 
> He ended up with a broken humorous and a dented gas tank:
> 
> View attachment 310290
> 
> View attachment 310289
> 
> 
> And the crazy guy went on in to work after the E.R. and even finished off working the whole week. He can't button up his trousers, but he can drive the plumbing truck and handle his tools! (but you should see him when he has a cold or flu)


Oh no. this year is just not a good one. When is it going to end. Sigh, hope your son is doing well now.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> With all that... It sounds like you need to order an elevator!


I have told Mark that before. In fact I even suggested he make his own pully system which will save him lots of money, but I think that secretly this is Marks for of gym.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Tripped in the garage, lost my balance, came crashing down on all the metal bits on the garage door. Tore a nice jaggedy gash in my elbow. Whacked my wrist & head on the door too. Still bandaged, but healing.


Are you okay now?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, finally a few members here! Hope your day goes well. Didn't get to see the meteors,we have a storm for the next few days.
> Go to the doctor today to get my meds for pain. Will be glad if someday I don't need the meds to help manage my pain.


Hi Ray, I have and am back on my pain meds and I must say I am much much happier for it. I feel like a normal person again. I take the Lyrica and tramahexal in the morning and again in the evening, and it seems to be much better. I do however need to see a pain management specialist but it is so expensive I have to wait until next year when I have medical savings again. Right now I am paying out of my pocket. But I hope that things go well for you, as I do understand how horrible it is to live with constant pain. Good luck.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> It’s been busy again. I was training a new volunteer at the rescue today, something I do pretty regularly, but this lady really couldn’t cope  I guess she was in her late 60s, but the way she struggled to remember everything from how to find her way round to where she had to get newspaper from (a drawer that was open) made me wonder if she was starting alzheimer’s; it was really sad.  It’s the first time I’ve ever had to say to the staff that I don’t think someone will be useful
> 
> I came home feeling exhausted and quite dispirited, but with 2 hedgehogs to release in my garden. That’s happier at least  I have cameras on them so hopefully I will have some pictures to show tomorrow of them as they explore their new home.
> 
> After a few mugs of tea and some cake (it was Daughter’s birthday yesterday) I felt better and mixed up this year’s Christmas Pudding batch. It needs A LOT of stirring and the mixture is to big and heavy for my mixer. So everyone gets roped in to stir in turn more than once!
> 
> Son should have come home tomorrow, but the covid level has been raised in London and he’s no longer allowed to meet indoors with anyone he doesn’t live with.
> 
> Tomorrow will be spent cooking Christmas Puddings. They are traditionally steamed. I use the pressure cooker, but it will still take all day!


Happy belated Birthday JoesSister.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> In Oregon it rains for 7 months a year, including snow and ice. We have been diagnosed with a disease called S.A.D. *S*easonal *a*ffected *d*isorder. So there's a whole group of us Oregonians who use UVB bulbs for 4 or 5 hours a week, just sitting under the bulb, and it does make us feel better. Well, maybe not US, but a buncha Oregonians say it works.


Maybe it has to do with a vitamin d deficiency. Didn't you all pass a amendment to legalize cocaine and heroin. Maybe that will help with S.A.D.
??


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Duct tape always works good.


Mmmmmm it is a favorite of Macgyvers!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Should I be disappointed that it wasn't a spork?


Hey, Sporkie has been an invaluable asset to me with my complex children. I have had to use it to bonk them on the head a couple of times you know!!! You cannot have it back. Precious Sporkie.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Where is Carol when we need her? She has the spork.?


Sporkie has been busy helping me out lots.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I got my front teeth knocked out, so I Super glued them back into place.


LOL! Did that actually work?


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynoonyeve, Roommates.
> Today is World Statistics Day.
> Did you know that 0.3% of the solar energy from the Sahara would be enough to power the entire of Europe?


if you had a battery big enough to store that much energy.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dragonflies are the most efficient predators on Earth with a hunt-to-kill ratio of close to 95%.
> View attachment 309416


I need a few of those as I noticed some aphids on my roses yesterday. ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Wa-a-ay back, several pages ago, Maggie said something about knocking out her front teeth and gluing them back in with super glue. Then someone wondered if saliva would interfere with the process. I'm wondering why no one figured out it was false teeth she was referring to?


I honestly thought that it was her real teeth. Because I have heard that if you knock out a tooth and you put it back in place and leave it for a while it will setback in.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, I forgot to say... it’s been over a month since the accident and the DA still does not have a report from the detective at the police department .. nor has there been any kind of press release or communication from the police department...
> 
> so I have taken steps to hire a private investigator ?. I will not accept a cover-up and I don’t care who may be involved.. I’m feeling better now that I have taken some action!


Good on you. It shouldn't be covered up.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!!! Wishing everyone a wonderful Friday.. daughter and I are back to the big city for more Dr’s today...
> 
> my Tom cat has been having a party during the night and twice over the past weekI have found tiny baby life forms in my bedroom doorway.... lifeless.....?. I had assumed that he had found of nest of fieldmice... until 2 am this morning. It appears that he has been hunting under the back deck and bringing in the nightlife through the doggy door.
> View attachment 309611
> View attachment 309612
> 
> He’s apparently wiped out a whole family of gophers and will be receiving extra treats and affection for his efforts!!! Well done Jerry!


Can I borrow him for a mole that moved into my garden?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Hi Ray, I have and am back on my pain meds and I must say I am much much happier for it. I feel like a normal person again. I take the Lyrica and tramahexal in the morning and again in the evening, and it seems to be much better. I do however need to see a pain management specialist but it is so expensive I have to wait until next year when I have medical savings again. Right now I am paying out of my pocket. But I hope that things go well for you, as I do understand how horrible it is to live with constant pain. Good luck.


I understand, tramahexal? I will have to ask my doctor about that med.
Pain meds are a slippery slope as I am sure you know. I had my dosage increased about 2 months ago. But inevitably the effect will diminish. But I can't keep increasing and my doctor wouldn't be accepting either. But changing up the pain med sometimes helps. My doctor changed me to morphine once but my oxygen saturation dropped like a rock. So that method didn't work. 
But feeling normal is nice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Hi Heather, So very sorry guys that I have been AWOL for so long. I am all healthy and safe, it has just been a very busy time. I have gotten involved with our complex's community, and been voted onto the HOA committee, but there is currently a lot of back stabbing and fighting going on. So have been very busy trying to sort it all out and nowhere finished as yet. Once things start to calm down and people can maybe start living in harmony if not harmony then learn to ignore those they don't like, I might be able to have a little more time available. But at the moment all I am doing is trying to put out fires and keep people from killing each other. It is ridiculous really how childish people (Grown Adults) can be.
> 
> Ayway, just popping in temporarily to let you all know I am okay and that I am okay, just don't have a lot of free time right now. The little bit of free time I have I am exhausted. Who knew refereeing people would be so exhausting......
> 
> And so so very sorry to make you all worry. I should have found some time just to let you know that i would be awol for a little bit. Hopefully not too much longer.


Hang in there!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all
> My surgery is all done and dusted.
> They took a 3 cm diameter circle around the melanoma and grafted skin from my neck onto it.
> I have a wound about 5 cm long with stitches on my neck and goodness knows how many stitches around the graft - I lost count after 18.
> Then they put a special dressing that helps skin grafts over it all and stitched that to my face!
> I am bruised and my eye has almost closed up so I look as if I have done a few rounds in the ring with Tyson, so I'm not a pretty sight. All I'm missing is the bolt in my neck and I'd have a great Hallowe'en costume.
> I have to wait 2 weeks now to see if the graft has been successful - I don't know what they'll do if it isn't.
> It's pretty painful and I feel as if I've been through the mill today but all your posts have helped cheer me up again so thank you for that.
> Anyway I'm off to bed now so nos da and take care.


How are you doing now?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good evening all my friends! Hope your all enjoying the peace and quiet ?...
> View attachment 310140
> View attachment 310141


Funny enough that applies to today as well.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Best wishes Ellie May and BTW I am overachieving again! Someone in South Africa just had their Christmas card mailed!


Okay, tell me the truth, who else from SA is your friend????????


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Lol!!! Well done!!! I messaged someone in South Africa this morning as well.. seems she must be on all of our minds!



????


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Oops sorry ?
> View attachment 310345


Your Grandsons are adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> 6:00 pm and it's dark outside. ?
> What a bummer. ??


I remember those days. Now it is still light and I still have time. LOL


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Sorry the update took me so long.. they feel like the surgery was a success.. they were able to test some of the nerves after repair and get them to “fire”...but it will take months before Jess will start getting motion back.. They had to shorten her humerus about an inch and stabilize it with plates. They clamped everything together around her existing ball in shoulder with steel. Surgeons said they were satisfied with the range of motion that they were able to get with that as well.. last night and today were horribly painful for her and there was lots of swelling but she has started to level out the past couple hours (SO THANKFUL) and was able to sit up and eat some.. They think we may get to go home by the end of the week. She will get about 4 weeks of healing to solidify the nerve repair and will then have to begin the king therapy process.. All in all , I think they have performed a miracle! They took nerves from cadavers and repaired 5 separate nerves and fully expect them to regenerate and work!!


Actually the pain is a good sign. It means the nerves are working.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Jess developed compartment syndrome and had went back to surgery for a fasciotomy:-((
> It was caught early and will relieve a lot of pain but it means that her arm will be opened up again in a new place.. this time from shoulder all the way to the palm of her hand.. she can’t catch a damn break!!!


I am so very sorry Heather.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Yes.. I’m trying really hard to be grateful for all the good but this is testing the limits.. she’s suffering and I fell pretty helpless.. I guess there is just no way to understand something like this..


There never really is and it is very hard on those going through. All I can say is that I do keep you all in my thoughts and prayers, even though I have not been on here often, you guys never left my mind.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310754
> She keeps me in the positive track for sure. Absolutely invaluable to me!
> 
> View attachment 310755
> 
> And she’s taking her job very seriously!


Good Girl, She deserves a treat.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Has anyone heard from Carol?? I’m getting pretty worried... I didn’t miss a vacation or something, did i?


? ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Good Morning my friend. How is Jessica doing? Sorry, I haven't had time to go through all of the previous posts.


Just caught up. It sounds like progress is being made even though sometimes it feels like you are taking a few steps back.


----------



## CarolM

Ahhhh, finally caught up. I hope you all have a really good day. Until later!


----------



## jaizei

CarolM said:


> Actually the pain is a good sign. It means the nerves are working.



Just never say that to someone in pain

they may feel the need to test how well yours are working


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry that I have missed so much. I will have to go back and read the posts so that I can get updated with everything. On the plus side I am so happy that Cinder has made a friend. That is awesome and so very sweet.
> 
> Last week Monday I had to finally accept that Milly was not doing well (Old age) and we had to make the decision to put her out of her misery. The only consolation that I have is that she is now with her brother and they are most probably having an awesome time catching up on the other side of the rainbow. Scooby on the other hand I cannot decide if he is missing her or living his best life because of all the attention that he has to himself. ? Little Kahli and Phoenix are both growing so well. Jarrod really take very good care of Phoenix (bearded dragon) and loves him to bits. kahli on the other hand is still skittish around me, but it is okay as she will live for about 20years so I have plenty of time to work on her. Lol, I put around 6 - 8 crickets in her enclosure two days ago and there is not a single one left. She loves to hunt her food.
> 
> Holding thumbs that everything goes well with Jessica. She is such a brave girl and you are a fantastic MOM.


I am so sorry for your loss..
They are in a better place now. 
it is us here on earth that feel the pain. Not them.... ??????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Oh Crap, have I missed the Christmas card posting list etc. Please someone add me to the conversation as I have not seen anything and I better get cracking. Oh dear I really have dropped the ball! ?



me too!!!!
Work swallowed me up and spit me out!!!
Left me for dead!
I have lost so much of the conversations here I want to cry....


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> me too!!!!
> Work swallowed me up and spit me out!!!
> Left me for dead!
> I have lost so much of the conversations here I want to cry....


Last time I mentioned it Linda slapped my hand and said she'd get to it in good time. . . well, folks, there are only 42 more days until Christmas. That doesn't give us much time for the cards that go across the ocean.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Haha! 2019 Christmas Card folks watch your mail! Mine went out last week so head up! Anyone else want a very special/odd Christmas card just let me know to pass on some well needed holiday spirit


----------



## Maro2Bear

Baaaagh humbug! Rainy, damp, dreary, soggy, sloshy, foggy & windy. Not nice out! No deck work yesterday or today. Movie time. Big hurricane moving across Florida again, batten down the hatches.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Sporkie has been busy helping me out lots.


?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha! 2019 Christmas Card folks watch your mail! Mine went out last week so head up! Anyone else want a very special/odd Christmas card just let me know to pass on some well needed holiday spirit


I had to just buy some this year. Hopefully by this weekend. I actually like them though ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I mentioned it Linda slapped my hand and said she'd get to it in good time. . . well, folks, there are only 42 more days until Christmas. That doesn't give us much time for the cards that go across the ocean.


I have addresses and they are going, going, send soon.?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> How are you doing now?


OK thanks Carol. Feeling a bit like Goldilocks. I had the first dressing removed on Monday - they thought the wound was looking too wet so went back again today. This time it was too dry, so I have another dressing which should soften all the dried blood etc to make it easier to remove. Maybe next time it will just right. 
They said the graft was looking fine in the middle but looks like the skin has died around the edge. Disappointed about that and have to go again on Tuesday to see what will happen next. I may be wearing a mask long after covid has been kicked into touch!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> All these issues are so exhausting. And it is amazing how most of the homeowners just don't want to get involved. But yeah, I will come and sort your's out the same way it looks like I have to sort mine out by.........By shooting them all and taking over their land! Mwahahahaha


perfect!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Last week Monday I had to finally accept that Milly was not doing well (Old age) and we had to make the decision to put her out of her misery. The only consolation that I have is that she is now with her brother and they are most probably having an awesome time catching up on the other side of the rainbow.


So sorry about Milly, not an easy decision to make but even harder to see them struggling.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> OK thanks Carol. Feeling a bit like Goldilocks. I had the first dressing removed on Monday - they thought the wound was looking too wet so went back again today. This time it was too dry, so I have another dressing which should soften all the dried blood etc to make it easier to remove. Maybe next time it will just right.
> They said the graft was looking fine in the middle but looks like the skin has died around the edge. Disappointed about that and have to go again on Tuesday to see what will happen next. I may be wearing a mask long after covid has been kicked into touch!


This was for the skin cancer on your neck? Sheesh! It must've been a pretty big chunk they took out. I'm sending you a BIG electronic hug and wishing you get well soon!!! I'm almost back to normal, with just a bit of stiffness until my motor gets going.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I have addresses and they are going, going, send soon.?


I'll be using last year's list too, and maybe send cards on Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> This was for the skin cancer on your neck? Sheesh! It must've been a pretty big chunk they took out. I'm sending you a BIG electronic hug and wishing you get well soon!!! I'm almost back to normal, with just a bit of stiffness until my motor gets going.


Thanks Yvonne, the cancer was on my face and the graft was taken from my neck. I haven't seen the wound yet, I'm a bit scared of that and they told it wasn't a pretty sight at the moment but assured me they would sort it out all for me one way or another. Glad to hear you're on the mend - my leg with the plates in it from my break last year only aches now if it's cold and damp ( most of the year here) so use extra layers and heat pads if you find the same.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, thought after the election things would calm down. Well 10 more weeks before sanity.
> I am going to get in trouble!( sorry moderators) but this is funny. No matter who you are. That's what we like here on the CDR. Funny!!!!!!!


Love it!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> who put hedgehogs in the bonfires???
> I’ll come over there and straighten them out right now! Is this true???? WT*...????


Sometimes people over here start building bonfires to burn their ' Guys' on for 5th Nov far too early, then hedgehogs come along and think they have found a cosy place to hibernate. Sadly unless people check at the bottom of their pyres before lighting them, hedgehogs are in danger of being killed or badly injured. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all. 
It's almost midnight here and time for me to hit the hay but just wanted to pop in and see how you all are. 
Enjoy the rest of your Thursday and Happy Friday when you get to it!
Nos Da for now.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'll be using last year's list too, and maybe send cards on Monday.


That's what I'm trying for, at least a few of them. Already got one nudge card in the mail ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> It's almost midnight here and time for me to hit the hay but just wanted to pop in and see how you all are.
> Enjoy the rest of your Thursday and Happy Friday when you get to it!
> Nos Da for now.


Same to you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!!
> Are these pictures real life that you took??
> Wow!
> I could live amongst the trees like a gorilla ?!!!!!!
> Simply gorgeous...!


I think I know the batch of pics you're talking about. I was thinking the same thing.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Take a look at pix and description of Northern Flicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Flicker Overview, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
> 
> 
> Northern Flickers are large, brown woodpeckers with a gentle expression and handsome black-scalloped plumage. On walks, don’t be surprised if you scare one up from the ground. It’s not where you’d expect to find a woodpecker, but flickers eat mainly ants and beetles, digging for them with their...
> 
> 
> 
> www.allaboutbirds.org


After looking more into it, I think she is a juvenile Northern Flicker. I haven't seen nor heard her today. It was frosty then cold last night and today. I don't know if they winter over here.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> After looking more into it, I think she is a juvenile Northern Flicker. I haven't seen nor heard her today. It was frosty then cold last night and today. I don't know if they winter over here.?



Yep - they are year-round residents in most of the USA. Here’s the range map. Ohio is year round.


----------



## CarolM

jaizei said:


> Just never say that to someone in pain
> 
> they may feel the need to test how well yours are working


Oh don't worry. I know very well how well mine are working on a daily basis. ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> me too!!!!
> Work swallowed me up and spit me out!!!
> Left me for dead!
> I have lost so much of the conversations here I want to cry....


Don't cry. You can always try again.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss..
> They are in a better place now.
> it is us here on earth that feel the pain. Not them.... ❤?❤?❤?❤???


Thank you. ? But in my heart I knew this was coming for a while now. I just had to finally admit it. Not always the easiest thing to do.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I mentioned it Linda slapped my hand and said she'd get to it in good time. . . well, folks, there are only 42 more days until Christmas. That doesn't give us much time for the cards that go across the ocean.


Oh Well, Christmas will just be extended again. Unless everybody wants to do digital Christmas cards this year?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> ?


Whahahahaha. I have actually found that I have missed your duck. ???????


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> OK thanks Carol. Feeling a bit like Goldilocks. I had the first dressing removed on Monday - they thought the wound was looking too wet so went back again today. This time it was too dry, so I have another dressing which should soften all the dried blood etc to make it easier to remove. Maybe next time it will just right.
> They said the graft was looking fine in the middle but looks like the skin has died around the edge. Disappointed about that and have to go again on Tuesday to see what will happen next. I may be wearing a mask long after covid has been kicked into touch!


Oh dear. Why can things not just go smoothly? I sometimes think that there are just too many "tests"being given. I really hope that it is just right as well and that it all heals up without a mark for anybody to see. with regards to the mask, if you are going to have to wear it on a constant basis then you might as well get a nice face design you which starts under the nose and wear that. Then you can pretend that is what you now look like after having plastic surgery. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> So sorry about Milly, not an easy decision to make but even harder to see them struggling.


Thank you and yes I agree. I didn't want to let her go initially because I did not think that it was time, but as soon as she showed any pain despite being on pain meds and the VET told me they were not helping then it made the decision much easier. Easier to make, not easy to handle though. But they gave her the injection and no sooner did it go into her and she was gone. Someone told that, that in itself was a sign that it was time and she was more than ready to go and meet her brother.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'll be using last year's list too, and maybe send cards on Monday.


okay I agree. Except Mark could I please also get your address, as I would like to send you a card as well. And Chefdenoel10, if you could pm me your address as well, I would like to add you to my list please.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> It's almost midnight here and time for me to hit the hay but just wanted to pop in and see how you all are.
> Enjoy the rest of your Thursday and Happy Friday when you get to it!
> Nos Da for now.


Good Night and Good Morning Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornoooning Everyone.

It is a beautiful sunny day again, even though it is windy as well. 

So very glad it is Friday today. Yayyyyyyy.

It is my nephews birthday today. He turns 7. So there will be a party and some cake and I feel the need for some cake today. Yummy. Although the presents won't be mine,  I can still enjoy them. I am busy watching glow up. I love seeing how they do the make-up. Personally I don't wear make up but it is still very interesting how they do it. I especially like it when they do it with prosthetic. 

For all of those who are healing, get better soon. And Everybody enjoy your weekends.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Oh no, am I correct in thinking that you might have the dreaded covid? Hopefully if you do, it does not affect you too badly but it would be better if you did not. Good Luck with the wait and or quarantining.



No no my dear I’m sorry I miss spoke .
we were called to go back to work ..
it was slow in the beginning but then it started to pick up and then it got really busy and right in the middle of the busy time .......they closed the building 
down and said we needed to go home and quarantine once again until further notice.?
Three people in our building HAD covid! ?
Governor of NJ is closing us down one by one again. Says there is an 
“Up tick” in covid cases???
I don’t have covid (thank god)
But if I did..... it could get me out of cleaning duties and fixing things around the dam house!! 
I can’t sit still!!???
When we go back to work for good I will probably complain that I never get a chance to sit or relax! ???


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Your Grandsons are adorable.


Thank you those are 2 of the 8 grandchildren. 4 girls 4 boys from my 4 sons families.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh Well, Christmas will just be extended again. Unless everybody wants to do digital Christmas cards this year?


Nope!? I'm doing Christmas from now on


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> okay I agree. Except Mark could I please also get your address, as I would like to send you a card as well. And Chefdenoel10, if you could pm me your address as well, I would like to add you to my list please.


Me too.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No no my dear I’m sorry I miss spoke .
> we were called to go back to work ..
> it was slow in the beginning but then it started to pick up and then it got really busy and right in the middle of the busy time .......they closed the building
> down and said we needed to go home and quarantine once again until further notice.?
> Three people in our building HAD covid! ?
> Governor of NJ is closing us down one by one again. Says there is an
> “Up tick” in covid cases???
> I don’t have covid (thank god)
> But if I did..... it could get me out of cleaning duties and fixing things around the dam house!!
> I can’t sit still!!???
> When we go back to work for good I will probably complain that I never get a chance to sit or relax! ???


Whahahahaha. mmmmm sounds familiar. But I am glad that you don't have covid. I wish my work said that we must work from home. I would be able to get a lot more done around the house.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you those are 2 of the 8 grandchildren. 4 girls 4 boys from my 4 sons families.


Lucky you. You had sons only for kids but get to enjoy having girls for grandkids. And had a pigeon quadriple???


----------



## CarolM

I have noticed that I seemed to have picked up this nasty habit of saying a sentence in my head, typing it, posting it, only to read it much later and see that I have left a word or two out of the typed version. Do any of you have that problem? mmmm wait I better check to see if I have done it again before I post this. I did....twice. ?‍


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaagh humbug! Rainy, damp, dreary, soggy, sloshy, foggy & windy. Not nice out! No deck work yesterday or today. Movie time. Big hurricane moving across Florida again, batten down the hatches.


This storm called ETA has given us rain every day for about 6 days so far. When it was moving east to west across the Keys we got the outer banks. Then stalled on Cuba and then headed NE. The whole time we got some wind and rain. Totally messed up Opo with the


CarolM said:


> Lucky you. You had sons only for kids but get to enjoy having girls for grandkids. And had a pigeon quadriple???


Yes thanks, not sure what a pigeon quadriple is????? Goggled it and came up with pigeon quadruple. A beer made by monks.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep - they are year-round residents in most of the USA. Here’s the range map. Ohio is year round.
> 
> View attachment 310962


She hasn't been here today also yet.? but I bet she comes back. I have free food.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> This storm called ETA has given us rain every day for about 6 days so far. When it was moving east to west across the Keys we got the outer banks. Then stalled on Cuba and then headed NE. The whole time we got some wind and rain. Totally messed up Opo with the
> 
> Yes thanks, not sure what a pigeon quadriple is????? Goggled it and came up with pigeon quadruple. A beer made by monks.?


I was trying to be funny, as you get a pigeon pair which means you have a girl and a boy for kids. Well you had 4 boys and 4 girls for grandkids sooooooo a pigeon quadriple or quadruple however you are supposed to spell the fancy word for 4. ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> I was trying to be funny, as you get a pigeon pair which means you have a girl and a boy for kids. Well you had 4 boys and 4 girls for grandkids sooooooo a pigeon quadriple or quadruple however you are supposed to spell the fancy word for 4. ? ? ?


Can you see how smart I am????? Whahahaha. (I raise by brows up and down with a smirk on my face...oh wait I should have used the word "suggestively")


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Can you see how smart I am????? Whahahaha. (I raise by brows up and down with a smirk on my face...oh wait I should have used the word "suggestively")


Oh boy, I think I better call it quits before you all realise exactly how smart I am!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have noticed that I seemed to have picked up this nasty habit of saying a sentence in my head, typing it, posting it, only to read it much later and see that I have left a word or two out of the typed version. Do any of you have that problem? mmmm wait I better check to see if I have done it again before I post this. I did....twice. ?‍


I do and sometimes it's my phone's fault too. I caught it in the act the other day. It posted in the wrong thread. But it's ok though. Someone fixed it and I'm very thankful for that ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I was trying to be funny, as you get a pigeon pair which means you have a girl and a boy for kids. Well you had 4 boys and 4 girls for grandkids sooooooo a pigeon quadriple or quadruple however you are supposed to spell the fancy word for 4. ? ? ?


Ok I understand, I learned something new today. Now I am chuckling. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Me too.❤



I most certainly will!!!!!
But.... how do you PM???
If you send me a pm ....I could reply??
??
I am old!!!!!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Me too.❤



me too, too!!! ? is that right? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I most certainly will!!!!!
> But.... how do you PM???
> If you send me a pm ....I could reply??
> ??
> I am old!!!!!!! ???


I'm old too. But I'll try. It's that little envelope thingy across the top.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> I have noticed that I seemed to have picked up this nasty habit of saying a sentence in my head, typing it, posting it, only to read it much later and see that I have left a word or two out of the typed version. Do any of you have that problem? mmmm wait I better check to see if I have done it again before I post this. I did....twice. ?‍



Yep, all of the time. Luckily this Forum has a few minutes of grace time where one can go back in and edit things go make you look a whole lot smarter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I most certainly will!!!!!
> But.... how do you PM???
> If you send me a pm ....I could reply??
> ??
> I am old!!!!!!! ???



You could just CLICK on the person’s avatar that you want to send a private message to. Then....a menue screen should pop up... select Start a Conversation.....and viola. Done.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> me too, too!!! ? is that right? ?


Yep it's just right ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You could just CLICK on the person’s avatar that you want to send a private message to. Then....a menue screen should pop up... select Start a Conversation.....and viola. Done.
> 
> View attachment 310980


Ok. I've not tried that way but I bet I can too. I'm on a smartphone and go through my emails so I have a little icon.? I guess now I have another way to be a bug in the rug.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I have noticed that I seemed to have picked up this nasty habit of saying a sentence in my head, typing it, posting it, only to read it much later and see that I have left a word or two out of the typed version. Do any of you have that problem? mmmm wait I better check to see if I have done it again before I post this. I did....twice. ?‍



I am such a bad writer and story teller!!!
My stories start out then have gaps then an end where I then say “oh, I forgot to tell you ....” (in the beginning)...
AND NO..... ITS NOT BECAUSE IF COVID!!
I am just dumb....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> You could just CLICK on the person’s avatar that you want to send a private message to. Then....a menue screen should pop up... select Start a Conversation.....and viola. Done.
> 
> View attachment 310980



???????!!!!!!
you are gettin’ a card tooooo!!!!!
Thank you soooo much Maro2bear!!!!!
?
Hopefully it gets there BEFORE St.Patrick’s Day.... because I am not only old and dumb but I am also....... a procrastinator....
(Like Arnold only with the procrast in front).
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> You could just CLICK on the person’s avatar that you want to send a private message to. Then....a menue screen should pop up... select Start a Conversation.....and viola. Done.
> 
> View attachment 310980



according to your circled message I’m reading.....
on my own Avatar and I am noticing it doesn’t say my age!!! ???
How...F ***+^. Lovely is that!!!!!!!!
Is there any way people can find out how old I am????
You Chubbs agrees that I’m old and I always wondered how he knew how old I was I figured my avatar told all my stuff?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'm old too. But I'll try. It's that little envelope thingy across the top.



thank you! Got it!!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> This storm called ETA has given us rain every day for about 6 days so far. When it was moving east to west across the Keys we got the outer banks. Then stalled on Cuba and then headed NE. The whole time we got some wind and rain. Totally messed up Opo with the
> 
> Yes thanks, not sure what a pigeon quadriple is????? Goggled it and came up with pigeon quadruple. A beer made by monks.?



A beer made by monks!???
????????


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I am popping in for a little bit. As I find myself having a little bit of time on my hands. ? It seems that there is a lot of posts that I need to catch up on as a lot has happened while I was gone.
> 
> The saga continues with our complex, but I have decided not to respond to their emails of yet until everybody has responded, as it is time that all of the homeowners get involved instead of leaving it to the few. There is an ongoing battle between residents which just needs to come to an end now. Lyn I finally can understand your frustrations and pain with your neighbor. It really is a pity that a person cannot just beat some sense into some people. Thank goodness I am not a Judge or lawyer, as I don't think that I could do it without letting emotion come into it. Sigh!!!
> 
> On a sad note Milly is no longer with us, but on a happy note she is more than likely having a very good catch up with her brother on the other side of the rainbow. We had her cremated and her ashes are now sitting next to her brothers on a chest in our lounge.
> 
> Phoenix is doing really well and is growing fantastically. I could not be more proud of just how well Jarrod looks after Phoenix. Phoenix is Jarrod's pride and joy.
> 
> kahli on the other hand is still fighting me on the coming to me issue, but that is okay as I have 20 years to wear her down. I will get there eventually. Until then she loves hunting down her crickets that I put in her enclosure. And is growing so big. I will try and get a nice photo of her tonight to share with you all. I also need to get some pics of the torts to share on their thread as an update. They love being outside and are outside full time. Besides it is summer, so the temps are just right for them. I haven't seen Whitey lay any eggs again the ones that she laid before did not hatch. I must actually dig them up and see what happened.
> 
> I have had a mole take up residence in my garden and I am not sure how to get rid of it. I have noticed though that for the last few days I haven't seen it push up any sand, so maybe I am lucky and it is finally moving on. Who knows as long as it is not in my garden then I will be happy with where ever it stays. otherwise stronger measure are going to have to be put in place as the current ones would not have worked.?
> 
> While you guys are all getting colder we are getting hotter, which I think is good news as far as covid is concerned, if I remember correctly covid does not like heat, so bring on summer.
> 
> Anyway I think that is a long enough post, otherwise you guys will get bored with my rambling on. Until next post, have an awesome day everyone.


I am SO sorry about Milly. My heart hurts for you..
I will be eager to see all of your beautiful critters though & it’s wonderful to hear that Jarrod takes his pet seriously.. 
Don’t get to comfortable with the COVID/ Heat theory... it was hot as blazes here when our numbers were the highest!!! Be safe!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ordered a 25 lb bag of Mazuri from our local feed store a few days ago. They just called, yeah, it’s here and price is good, $31.00 something for the bag. No delivery fee. So thats all good. We’ll pick it up tomorrow.

Good name for the company - The Feed Store.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I am SO sorry about Milly. My heart hurts for you..
> I will be eager to see all of your beautiful critters though & it’s wonderful to hear that Jarrod takes his pet seriously..
> Don’t get to comfortable with the COVID/ Heat theory... it was hot as blazes here when our numbers were the highest!!! Be safe!



Agree with Ellie May....that heat myth was really a myth.... cases here in the US just continued to climb and climb. More gatherings at beaches and campsites and activities. It spreads - hot or cold. We’re sadly going back into serious lock down mode again.....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> A beer made by monks!???
> ????????



I miss read in haste. My bad!
Inspiring Monk is a Quadrupel (Quad) style beer made by pigeon hill brewing company. Opps!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ordered a 25 lb bag of Mazuri from our local feed store a few days ago. They just called, yeah, it’s here and price is good, $31.00 something for the bag. No delivery fee. So thats all good. We’ll pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> Good name for the company - The Feed Store.


My local feed store is The Hay Company.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am such a bad writer and story teller!!!
> My stories start out then have gaps then an end where I then say “oh, I forgot to tell you ....” (in the beginning)...
> AND NO..... ITS NOT BECAUSE IF COVID!!
> I am just dumb....?


So practice on us. I enjoy it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> according to your circled message I’m reading.....
> on my own Avatar and I am noticing it doesn’t say my age!!! ???
> How...F ***+^. Lovely is that!!!!!!!!
> Is there any way people can find out how old I am????
> You Chubbs agrees that I’m old and I always wondered how he knew how old I was I figured my avatar told all my stuff?


It does at first. Then the age doesn't show. I'd rather know . Ok so I'm old and someone else is young. Really, I've met some young people here that I respect their opinions on animal care. It's inspiring to see a young person that involved. The same with the older people. It's just nice to see all the different ages of people that get drawn here for the love of torts ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I miss read in haste. My bad!
> Inspiring Monk is a Quadrupel (Quad) style beer made by pigeon hill brewing company. Opps!



well....butter my butt and call me a biscuit!
that is even FUNNIER!!!!!!!

??????????????????????????????
Thanks for the laugh Ray!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> So practice on us. I enjoy it.?



hahahaah! You must be bored to want to hear me ramble ... ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> My local feed store is The Hay Company.



Hey????
Has it been a week already???
Can we bother you now??? ?
(You said in your last post to leave you in your comfy chair for a week.) why?
Was it to Ferment?? ??
(Sorry .. I must be in a giggley mood.)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It does at first. Then the age doesn't show. I'd rather know . Ok so I'm old and someone else is young. Really, I've met some young people here that I respect their opinions on animal care. It's inspiring to see a young person that involved. The same with the older people. It's just nice to see all the different ages of people that get drawn here for the love of torts ?



this is true (until someone calls ya old.)
I thoroughly enjoy seeing where people come from. That’s my favorite summer from Africa someone from England some are from morocco some are from California it’s so cool!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha! 2019 Christmas Card folks watch your mail! Mine went out last week so head up! Anyone else want a very special/odd Christmas card just let me know to pass on some well needed holiday spirit


I got your card and it was amazing!! I don’t know when I’ll get to mine ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> OK thanks Carol. Feeling a bit like Goldilocks. I had the first dressing removed on Monday - they thought the wound was looking too wet so went back again today. This time it was too dry, so I have another dressing which should soften all the dried blood etc to make it easier to remove. Maybe next time it will just right.
> They said the graft was looking fine in the middle but looks like the skin has died around the edge. Disappointed about that and have to go again on Tuesday to see what will happen next. I may be wearing a mask long after covid has been kicked into touch!


Well Crud Lyn!! Good luck on Tuesday.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I most certainly will!!!!!
> But.... how do you PM???
> If you send me a pm ....I could reply??
> ??
> I am old!!!!!!! ???


You don't sound old. And you pm'd me perfectly.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm old too. But I'll try. It's that little envelope thingy across the top.


10 points for you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, all of the time. Luckily this Forum has a few minutes of grace time where one can go back in and edit things go make you look a whole lot smarter.


A lot of the time lately because i have been catching up I have missed the edit time allocation. ???


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am such a bad writer and story teller!!!
> My stories start out then have gaps then an end where I then say “oh, I forgot to tell you ....” (in the beginning)...
> AND NO..... ITS NOT BECAUSE IF COVID!!
> I am just dumb....?


Nope. Nah ah... I don't believe it for one second that you are dumb. You are just trying to get us to believe that for some reason. Has Adam given you a mission again that we don't know about... I ask as I peer around the corner to see if there are any agents lurking about.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I am SO sorry about Milly. My heart hurts for you..
> I will be eager to see all of your beautiful critters though & it’s wonderful to hear that Jarrod takes his pet seriously..
> Don’t get to comfortable with the COVID/ Heat theory... it was hot as blazes here when our numbers were the highest!!! Be safe!


Thanks Heather....well there goes that theory. Well we will just have to sanitize the hell out of it then.? I promise that by the end of this weekend you will have some pics to see. And thank you about Milly, it was time. I really believe she is happier and besides, I will see her and her brother soon enough. How is your Dad and Jessica doing? All going as it should be I hope.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Agree with Ellie May....that heat myth was really a myth.... cases here in the US just continued to climb and climb. More gatherings at beaches and campsites and activities. It spreads - hot or cold. We’re sadly going back into serious lock down mode again.....


Oh no. That is terrible. Our unemployment is now sitting at 30.7% so I don't think we can afford to go back into hard lockdown. There are so many people who have lost their jobs and those who kept theirs are being overworked with no compensation other than "you are lucky you still have a job' ....


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> My local feed store is The Hay Company.


What is their greeting? "Hey, Hay hay!" ???


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh Crap, have I missed the Christmas card posting list etc. Please someone add me to the conversation as I have not seen anything and I better get cracking. Oh dear I really have dropped the ball! ?


I haven’t done anytabout it. @Yvonne G got injured just as we started to talk about it and I plain forgot. Will get on to it today


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Last time I mentioned it Linda slapped my hand and said she'd get to it in good time. . . well, folks, there are only 42 more days until Christmas. That doesn't give us much time for the cards that go across the ocean.


I was going to do it at the weekend, then you got injured and I didn’t want to burden you... and then I forgot. It’ll be done this morning


----------



## CarolM

To use Heathers word....Well crud I have caught up to myself again. And I am not nearly as interesting as you lot. It is Saturday and my nephews birthday party with his friends. You see how I work? I organize it so that I get to have cake twice. Yay lucky me. ?? And since I have promised some photo's ( damn side kick making promises that I now have to keep) I will need to attempt to look as good as Lena and Mark our resident professional photographers. Sjoe I have missed you guys so much. I just didn't realise how much.

Until later.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I was going to do it at the weekend, then you got injured and I didn’t want to burden you... and then I forgot. It’ll be done this morning


Don't worry about it Linda, One of us could also have done it. Besides most of us are just using last years list with one or two more people we have requested specifically for their address as we would like to include them for our own evil agendas. Wink wink and an extra Wink for good luck. ??


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

lUnlike @Mystic_Queen , the new lockdown has made little difference to life for us here. JoesDad and Daughter continue to work from home. Daughter needs to find a new flat, but that’s on hold until after lockdown.

I am continuing at the rescue on Mondays and Fridays. We aren’t training new volunteers any more, so I get to do more animal handling and less training. I did a trip to the Swan Sanctuary with a Grey Heron that had a broken leg. It’s quite a long trip, but they have better facilities than us for us with water birds.


And here are some of the ones who I have worked with.

A Sparrowhawk that was released this week.


A Kestrel also released this week


And hedgehogs of course




And finally a Tawny Owl glaring at me yesterday


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Thanks Heather....well there goes that theory. Well we will just have to sanitize the hell out of it then.? I promise that by the end of this weekend you will have some pics to see. And thank you about Milly, it was time. I really believe she is happier and besides, I will see her and her brother soon enough. How is your Dad and Jessica doing? All going as it should be I hope.


Everyone is stronger every day.. dad has done two of 4 sessions of Chemo and Jess has only 1 surgery next week now. it’s GOOD to be home. I’ll be glad to get through with next week and then maybe we can all be at peace for a while.. stay safe!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> To use Heathers word....Well crud I have caught up to myself again. And I am not nearly as interesting as you lot. It is Saturday and my nephews birthday party with his friends. You see how I work? I organize it so that I get to have cake twice. Yay lucky me. ?? And since I have promised some photo's ( damn side kick making promises that I now have to keep) I will need to attempt to look as good as Lena and Mark our resident professional photographers. Sjoe I have missed you guys so much. I just didn't realise how much.
> 
> Until later.


We missed you too Carol


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> lUnlike @Mystic_Queen , the new lockdown has made little difference to life for us here. JoesDad and Daughter continue to work from home. Daughter needs to find a new flat, but that’s on hold until after lockdown.
> 
> I am continuing at the rescue on Mondays and Fridays. We aren’t training new volunteers any more, so I get to do more animal handling and less training. I did a trip to the Swan Sanctuary with a Grey Heron that had a broken leg. It’s quite a long trip, but they have better facilities than us for us with water birds.
> View attachment 311018
> 
> And here are some of the ones who I have worked with.
> 
> A Sparrowhawk that was released this week.
> View attachment 311020
> 
> A Kestrel also released this week
> View attachment 311021
> 
> And hedgehogs of course
> View attachment 311022
> 
> View attachment 311023
> 
> And finally a Tawny Owl glaring at me yesterday
> View attachment 311024


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I especially love the kestrel and owl!


----------



## JoesMum

Here we go... card exchange details for 2020. Last posting dates for Africa and Morocco are probably fictional. Past experience suggests you need to post in March to get there by Christmas ?

Please message or tag @Yvonne G to take part.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Here we go... card exchange details for 2020. Last posting dates for Africa and Morocco are probably fictional. Past experience suggests you need to post in March to get there by Christmas ?
> 
> Please message or tag @Yvonne G to take part.
> View attachment 311028
> 
> View attachment 311027



Noël (@AZtortMom), Bea (@Moozillion), Ed (@ZEROPILOT) and Cathie (@Cathie G) have already said they’re in 
Adam (@Tidgy's Dad ) will no doubt include his address for those that want it.

Tagging previous Card Exchange participants
Lena (@Kristoff), Alexis (@Turtle girl 98), Doug (@Blackdog1714), Heather (@EllieMay), Carol (@CarolM), Brandy (@Bambam1989), Ewa (@Pearly), Kathy (@Momof4), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Michelle (@meech008),


----------



## AZtortMom

Remind me, we put our address here, correct?


----------



## JoesMum

AZtortMom said:


> Remind me, we put our address here, correct?


Yvonne will create the 2020 private message with everyone included and addresses go in that. Don’t post them in this thread where anyone anywhere in the world can see them


----------



## AZtortMom

JoesMum said:


> Yvonne will create the 2020 private message with everyone included and addresses go in that. Don’t post them in this thread where anyone anywhere in the world can see them


Thank you ? 
School brain makes it it hard to remember things


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Noël (@AZtortMom), Bea (@Moozillion), Ed (@ZEROPILOT) and Cathie (@Cathie G) have already said they’re in
> Adam (@Tidgy's Dad ) will no doubt include his address for those that want it.
> 
> Tagging previous Card Exchange participants
> Lena (@Kristoff), Alexis (@Turtle girl 98), Doug (@Blackdog1714), Heather (@EllieMay), Carol (@CarolM), Brandy (@Bambam1989), Ewa (@Pearly), Kathy (@Momof4), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Michelle (@meech008),


I posted mine for you in October so fingers crossed the rest of 2019 went the first week of November. I am really in!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I'm old too. But I'll try. It's that little envelope thingy across the top.


Oh come on, you know about that little envelope in the upper right hand corner, click on that and put Carol's name in and there ya go...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> Noël (@AZtortMom), Bea (@Moozillion), Ed (@ZEROPILOT) and Cathie (@Cathie G) have already said they’re in
> Adam (@Tidgy's Dad ) will no doubt include his address for those that want it.
> 
> Tagging previous Card Exchange participants
> Lena (@Kristoff), Alexis (@Turtle girl 98), Doug (@Blackdog1714), Heather (@EllieMay), Carol (@CarolM), Brandy (@Bambam1989), Ewa (@Pearly), Kathy (@Momof4), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Michelle (@meech008),


I want to participate this year.


----------



## Kristoff

JoesMum said:


> Noël (@AZtortMom), Bea (@Moozillion), Ed (@ZEROPILOT) and Cathie (@Cathie G) have already said they’re in
> Adam (@Tidgy's Dad ) will no doubt include his address for those that want it.
> 
> Tagging previous Card Exchange participants
> Lena (@Kristoff), Alexis (@Turtle girl 98), Doug (@Blackdog1714), Heather (@EllieMay), Carol (@CarolM), Brandy (@Bambam1989), Ewa (@Pearly), Kathy (@Momof4), Anne (@Pastel Tortie), Todd (@Toddrickfl1), Michelle (@meech008),


Yes, please! Linda’s card is en route already and I received one from her and one from Doug. I might not be on much but I miss my roommates! ? @Yvonne G


----------



## Kristoff

Blackdog1714 said:


> I posted mine for you in October so fingers crossed the rest of 2019 went the first week of November. I am really in!


I got a lovely one from you — arrived yesterday! ?? Thank you ?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having trouble inviting more to the 20290card exchange from my Kindle, so will go to the computer a bit later and do it.


----------



## Yvonne G

OK, HERE'S THE DEAL:

IF YOU WANT TO BE ON THE CARD EXCHANGE LIST, POST A ONE LINER HERE SAYING "PUT ME ON THE LIST" OR SEND ME A PM WITH THAT SAME LINE

I'LL ADD YOUR NAME TO THE OFFICIAL 2020 CARD EXCHANGE pm

WHEN YOU GET THE OFFICIAL 2020 CARD EXCHANGE PM, JUST REPLY TO IT WITH YOUR USERNAME, REAL NAME AND ADDRESS. PLEASE - NO CHIT CHAT ON THAT PM'

SO FAR THE OFFICIAL PM HAS ARIZONA TORT MOM, LINDA, ME, MOOZILLION


----------



## Yvonne G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I want to participate this year.


I'm acknowledging I've added you to our PM


----------



## Yvonne G

Kristoff said:


> Yes, please! Linda’s card is en route already and I received one from her and one from Doug. I might not be on much but I miss my roommates! ❄? @Yvonne G


I'm acknowledging that I've added your name to the pM


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going outside now, but I'll keep checking here throughout the day.


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> I posted mine for you in October so fingers crossed the rest of 2019 went the first week of November. I am really in!


I got mine from you too !


----------



## Yvonne G

I rec'd mine from blackdog too. One of the most artistic I've ever received! Thanks!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey, don't put my address on that list please.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, don't put my address on that list please.


Nobody’s address gets added to the list unless they do it themselves... except the Dark Lord and I have permission


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, don't put my address on that list please.


Can I send one to Y and she can mail to you? Please my card is so mushy this year!?


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Can I send one to Y and she can mail to you? Please my card is so mushy this year!?


this is to acknowledge that I received your pm address, doug


----------



## Yvonne G

This is to acknowledge I've added EllieMae to the list


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Everyone is stronger every day.. dad has done two of 4 sessions of Chemo and Jess has only 1 surgery next week now. it’s GOOD to be home. I’ll be glad to get through with next week and then maybe we can all be at peace for a while.. stay safe!


Oh I am so glad that everyone is getting stronger. That is good news indeed. You stay safe and sane as well. I am holding thumbs that you can get some peace and just get to relax for a while too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here we go... card exchange details for 2020. Last posting dates for Africa and Morocco are probably fictional. Past experience suggests you need to post in March to get there by Christmas ?
> 
> Please message or tag @Yvonne G to take part.
> View attachment 311028
> 
> View attachment 311027


Aahhh Thank you Linda. You are the best. ??


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Here we go... card exchange details for 2020. Last posting dates for Africa and Morocco are probably fictional. Past experience suggests you need to post in March to get there by Christmas ?
> 
> Please message or tag @Yvonne G to take part.
> View attachment 311028
> 
> View attachment 311027


@Yvonne G me me me me. Please. ?


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> OK, HERE'S THE DEAL:
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO BE ON THE CARD EXCHANGE LIST, POST A ONE LINER HERE SAYING "PUT ME ON THE LIST" OR SEND ME A PM WITH THAT SAME LINE
> 
> I'LL ADD YOUR NAME TO THE OFFICIAL 2020 CARD EXCHANGE pm
> 
> WHEN YOU GET THE OFFICIAL 2020 CARD EXCHANGE PM, JUST REPLY TO IT WITH YOUR USERNAME, REAL NAME AND ADDRESS. PLEASE - NO CHIT CHAT ON THAT PM'
> 
> SO FAR THE OFFICIAL PM HAS ARIZONA TORT MOM, LINDA, ME, MOOZILLION


 "PUT ME ON THE LIST"


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> "PUT ME ON THE LIST"


Oops. Please


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oops. Please


this is to acknowledge you've been added to the pm


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally got out kayaking! Some great weather in between the rain storms!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh come on, you know about that little envelope in the upper right hand corner, click on that and put Carol's name in and there ya go...


Yep it worked.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> lUnlike @Mystic_Queen , the new lockdown has made little difference to life for us here. JoesDad and Daughter continue to work from home. Daughter needs to find a new flat, but that’s on hold until after lockdown.
> 
> I am continuing at the rescue on Mondays and Fridays. We aren’t training new volunteers any more, so I get to do more animal handling and less training. I did a trip to the Swan Sanctuary with a Grey Heron that had a broken leg. It’s quite a long trip, but they have better facilities than us for us with water birds.
> View attachment 311018
> 
> And here are some of the ones who I have worked with.
> 
> A Sparrowhawk that was released this week.
> View attachment 311020
> 
> A Kestrel also released this week
> View attachment 311021
> 
> And hedgehogs of course
> View attachment 311022
> 
> View attachment 311023
> 
> And finally a Tawny Owl glaring at me yesterday
> View attachment 311024


It always cheers me up to see the animals you get to help.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, don't put my address on that list please.


That's ok but I still know how to send you one ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Agree with Ellie May....that heat myth was really a myth.... cases here in the US just continued to climb and climb. More gatherings at beaches and campsites and activities. It spreads - hot or cold. We’re sadly going back into serious lock down mode again.....


Most of OH is level 3 and the county next to us (where a lot of people from here work) is close to level 4. I guess it's time to stalk up the toilet paper.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nope. Nah ah... I don't believe it for one second that you are dumb. You are just trying to get us to believe that for some reason. Has Adam given you a mission again that we don't know about... I ask as I peer around the corner to see if there are any agents lurking about.


?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Don't worry about it Linda, One of us could also have done it. Besides most of us are just using last years list with one or two more people we have requested specifically for their address as we would like to include them for our own evil agendas. Wink wink and an extra Wink for good luck. ??


I finally took down last year's cards from the exchange yesterday. And started doing this year's. Sorry, but Chefdenoel10, I have her procrastination beat ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Most of OH is level 3 and the county next to us (where a lot of people from here work) is close to level 4. I guess it's time to stalk up the toilet paper.?


Just did that for my in-laws last week while we were in Ohio! On each every trip out, they laughed but I remember how it was in VA at the beginning of the year


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Nobody’s address gets added to the list unless they do it themselves... except the Dark Lord and I have permission


Yeah, but you forget who my sister is...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Can I send one to Y and she can mail to you? Please my card is so mushy this year!?



hey I want one too!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I finally took down last year's cards from the exchange yesterday. And started doing this year's. Sorry, but Chefdenoel10, I have her procrastination beat ?



thank god somebody does!!! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey I want one too!!!


Add to the 2020 list and you shall get one!


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had this two masted Ketch pass behind us as we rounded the bend and headed into our launch point. Nice looking wooden boat with wooden masts!


----------



## Yvonne G

Remember: let's keep the 2020 card exchange PM clean of anything but addresses . No talking. If you want to suggest a person to add, do it here. Like this: @Chefdenoel10 do you want to be added?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, but you forget who my sister is...


Oh my garsh. I didn't get that senile yet.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Remember: let's keep the 2020 card exchange PM clean of anything but addresses . No talking. If you want to suggest a person to add, do it here. Like this: @Chefdenoel10 do you want to be added?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We had this two masted Ketch pass behind us as we rounded the bend and headed into our launch point. Nice looking wooden boat with wooden masts!
> 
> View attachment 311057


Wow nice.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We had this two masted Ketch pass behind us as we rounded the bend and headed into our launch point. Nice looking wooden boat with wooden masts!
> 
> View attachment 311057


I have to say, this is one of my favorite pictures you've posted.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just did that for my in-laws last week while we were in Ohio! On each every trip out, they laughed but I remember how it was in VA at the beginning of the year


Whatever... Yep even Joe heard about the shortage.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It does at first. Then the age doesn't show. I'd rather know . Ok so I'm old and someone else is young. Really, I've met some young people here that I respect their opinions on animal care. It's inspiring to see a young person that involved. The same with the older people. It's just nice to see all the different ages of people that get drawn here for the love of torts ?


I agree @TechnoCheese for being a younger age is very knowledgeable about torts.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> We had this two masted Ketch pass behind us as we rounded the bend and headed into our launch point. Nice looking wooden boat with wooden masts!
> 
> View attachment 311057


Beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Most of OH is level 3 and the county next to us (where a lot of people from here work) is close to level 4. I guess it's time to stalk up the toilet paper.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose has begun Christmas decorations. 
Every year is a different color scheme. 
I said to her this scheme has a Easter feel.
I do like it!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Remember: let's keep the 2020 card exchange PM clean of anything but addresses . No talking. If you want to suggest a person to add, do it here. Like this: @Chefdenoel10 do you want to be added?



Myra please!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose has begun Christmas decorations.
> Every year is a different color scheme.
> I said to her this scheme has a Easter feel.
> I do like it!
> View attachment 311067



ROSE!!!!! This is SOOOOO beautiful!
When you are done can you fix my place??
My tree alone looks like a hooker exploded!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Myra please!! ??



Siri wrote Myra ??? Is she nutz??? Wt....
What I meant to say Yvonne is :
YES PLEASE! 
I notice if I write in capitals Siri tends to write what I am actually saying??? ?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose has begun Christmas decorations.
> Every year is a different color scheme.
> I said to her this scheme has a Easter feel.
> I do like it!
> View attachment 311067


They’re beautiful, but so early!


----------



## JoesMum

iIn case anyone missed it, Card Exchange 2020 has been launched.

If you want to take part, please Message @Yvonne G or post in this thread and tag her. She will add you to a Message that all participants are in where you can share your address. Please do not post your address in the CDR where anyone can see it.


I looked up the posting dates for things to arrive by Christmas. Obviously the likelihood of it arriving is dependent om the postal service efficiency in at least two countries which means some cards take a lot longer than others. Previous experience suggests that the snails taking cards to Morocco and South Africa are super slow and we should have probably posted cards there in March. Carol and Adam are used to celebrating Christmas late


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ROSE!!!!! This is SOOOOO beautiful!
> When you are done can you fix my place??
> My tree alone looks like a hooker exploded!
> ?


?I will tell Rose that!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> They’re beautiful, but so early!


It is early here in most places. In the Philippines many start decorating when the months of the year end in ber.
So that means Sept. All her family have had their trees decorated since Sept. 
Rose keeps getting earlier and earlier each year. The earliest will be beginning of November. I hope!??????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Windy, breezy, chilly but sunny start to our Sunday. No kayaking today. Rain forecast for later this afternoon, this means a lot of rapid leaf raking/blowing & trimming of gnarly annuals & rose bushes. Picked a few loofahs and drying those.

We bought a few garlic gloves the other day. I peeled the dry outer skin a bit, and placed in a bit of water, just enough to cover where the roots would sprout. Now, just a few days later, sprouts & roots. I’ll get these planted hopefully this afternoon.

The Start


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> It is early here in most places. In the Philippines many start decorating when the months of the year end in ber.
> So that means Sept. All her family have had their trees decorated since Sept.
> Rose keeps getting earlier and earlier each year. The earliest will be beginning of November. I hope!??????



No way...since September? She skipped Halloween & Guy Fawkes night and Thanksgiving? And went right to xmas? Interesting.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> No way...since September? She skipped Halloween & Guy Fawkes night and Thanksgiving? And went right to xmas? Interesting.


Yep,that's how it was done in the Philippines. They don't celebrate Halloween much. What they do on that day. Is go to the cemetery where their loved ones are. They set up canopy tents, tables, chairs and bring food and bbq. Then they party all night and also sleep at the cemetery over night.


----------



## Cathie G

Y


Ray--Opo said:


> I agree @TechnoCheese for being a younger age is very knowledgeable about torts.


Yes. And another young person is Ben02. They all are an inspiration. I love hearing what they have to say.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> They’re beautiful, but so early!


Not as early as me.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose has begun Christmas decorations.
> Every year is a different color scheme.
> I said to her this scheme has a Easter feel.
> I do like it!
> View attachment 311067


That's beautiful... but she's late ? I've been in the mood àll year. As much as I want time to slow down, 2020 needs to go away.?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Windy, breezy, chilly but sunny start to our Sunday. No kayaking today. Rain forecast for later this afternoon, this means a lot of rapid leaf raking/blowing & trimming of gnarly annuals & rose bushes. Picked a few loofahs and drying those.
> 
> We bought a few garlic gloves the other day. I peeled the dry outer skin a bit, and placed in a bit of water, just enough to cover where the roots would sprout. Now, just a few days later, sprouts & roots. I’ll get these planted hopefully this afternoon.
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 311095


I have grown garlic that way too


----------



## Maro2Bear

Strange....lots of wind, but no rain. (Yet). Now wxr alerts are active for thunderstorms in November!


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up. Mark please can you show me your loofah plant and the loofah you are drying out. I bought some loofah seeds again and want to try growing them again. Hopefully this time round they will do better. 

My nephews party was a success and I think all the little kiddies had a ball. It was zip line party. And that was Saturday over. 

Then Sunday was working in the complex garden and mowing the lawn outside by the gate. Looks much neater now, but very dry. And then I worked in my garden and took the promised photo's of the torts. I must still get a nice photo of Kahli. She has grown a lot since I got her 4 months ago. But still does not want to come to me. 

Oh wait, I forgot to mention that while snipping the poor man's lavender in the complex garden I almost snipped this little chameleon. But saw it in time and transferred it to the bigger tree so that it was not so close to the ground. I really hope that it survives and that nothing happens to it.











Have an awesome Monday everyone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up. Mark please can you show me your loofah plant and the loofah you are drying out. I bought some loofah seeds again and want to try growing them again. Hopefully this time round they will do better.
> 
> My nephews party was a success and I think all the little kiddies had a ball. It was zip line party. And that was Saturday over.
> 
> Then Sunday was working in the complex garden and mowing the lawn outside by the gate. Looks much neater now, but very dry. And then I worked in my garden and took the promised photo's of the torts. I must still get a nice photo of Kahli. She has grown a lot since I got her 4 months ago. But still does not want to come to me.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot to mention that while snipping the poor man's lavender in the complex garden I almost snipped this little chameleon. But saw it in time and transferred it to the bigger tree so that it was not so close to the ground. I really hope that it survives and that nothing happens to it.
> 
> View attachment 311128
> 
> 
> View attachment 311129
> 
> 
> View attachment 311130
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome Monday everyone.



Ok, here are two pix of the loofah gourds hanging down on their vines. They are good climbers. I’ll get a pix of the one I picked, cleaned up & dried.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, here are two pix of the loofah gourds hanging down on their vines. They are good climbers. I’ll get a pix of the one I picked, cleaned up & dried.
> 
> View attachment 311139
> View attachment 311140


Wow, are these the ones that you grew from seeds. They are really big already.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and Happy Monday!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and Happy Monday!!


Oh heck yeah! I put Tidgy's Dad card in the mail to Morocco before work today! Also if you felt the earth shake a little this morning it was cause I put Maggie's in too!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Wow, are these the ones that you grew from seeds. They are really big already.



Yep, grown from seeds. Started them in the Spring, put the young plants out along our fence once it warmed up. It took awhile for them to really get going, and even longer until the blossoms formed. But, once they blossomed the gourds grew quickly. Yes, we have a few that are about 18 inches (45 cm) or longer. It’s getting late in the season now, still many on the vines. They are supposed to be left on ‘til they die & dry up. I’ll finish the drying process by our heater.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Not so good morning...
being awakened by my neighbor hammering on the floors... ???
Now he’s using his cement feet.
Oh and let’s not forget the music ?!!
It’s 8:00am! And no one else is up but me and them???
I mean I swear, they act like I don’t egsist!!
That’s a hard pill to swallow cocidering I don’t give myself much notice either...
Do I egsist?
I KNOW I am not a mean person....
So why all the hatefulness from them?
Is it a game?
Do they want me to react in anger?
To see if I will say something ??
Anyway,
TO ALL WHOM EGSIST OUT THERE!!!
May YOUR day be merry and bright!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not so good morning...
> being awakened by my neighbor hammering on the floors... ???
> Now he’s using his cement feet.
> Oh and let’s not forget the music ?!!
> It’s 8:00am! And no one else is up but me and them???
> I mean I swear, they act like I don’t egsist!!
> That’s a hard pill to swallow cocidering I don’t give myself much notice either...
> Do I egsist?
> I KNOW I am not a mean person....
> So why all the hatefulness from them?
> Is it a game?
> Do they want me to react in anger?
> To see if I will say something ??
> Anyway,
> TO ALL WHOM EGSIST OUT THERE!!!
> May YOUR day be merry and bright!!! ?




Sounds great....hey, at least you are up early to enjoy the BRIGHT SUNSHINE ??? following the storms that blew through.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds great....hey, at least you are up early to enjoy the BRIGHT SUNSHINE ??? following the storms that blew through.



Maro2Bear,
Thank you.
Just thank you...
I swear to God I usually always look for the good in the bad !!!
.(...but when you first wake up it gets to you..)

You are so correct. Even the lady I work with used to say to me “
don’t let anyone steal your sunshine.” Or was it happiness??”

Thanks to you, I have already moved on and I’m smiling and looking out of a beautiful window where the sun is gleaming through. Again thank you so much for your advice (that I have now taken).
it’s not that I don’t get up early it’s that I don’t disturb others around me if they maybe need to sleep in late.
It’s just the disrespect that gets to me. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not so good morning...
> being awakened by my neighbor hammering on the floors... ???
> Now he’s using his cement feet.
> Oh and let’s not forget the music ?!!
> It’s 8:00am! And no one else is up but me and them???
> I mean I swear, they act like I don’t egsist!!
> That’s a hard pill to swallow cocidering I don’t give myself much notice either...
> Do I egsist?
> I KNOW I am not a mean person....
> So why all the hatefulness from them?
> Is it a game?
> Do they want me to react in anger?
> To see if I will say something ??
> Anyway,
> TO ALL WHOM EGSIST OUT THERE!!!
> May YOUR day be merry and bright!!! ?


I feel so bad for you! My neighbor had a slate patio installed this weekend and had the best workers! They didn't start the gas saw till 0800!!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not so good morning...
> being awakened by my neighbor hammering on the floors... ???
> Now he’s using his cement feet.
> Oh and let’s not forget the music ?!!
> It’s 8:00am! And no one else is up but me and them???
> I mean I swear, they act like I don’t egsist!!
> That’s a hard pill to swallow cocidering I don’t give myself much notice either...
> Do I egsist?
> I KNOW I am not a mean person....
> So why all the hatefulness from them?
> Is it a game?
> Do they want me to react in anger?
> To see if I will say something ??
> Anyway,
> TO ALL WHOM EGSIST OUT THERE!!!
> May YOUR day be merry and bright!!! ?



How mean of them. Go and get some worms (seen as how the early bird catches the worm) and then sneak the worms into their spaghetti!!!! ? ? ? They will never know. Only you will.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, grown from seeds. Started them in the Spring, put the young plants out along our fence once it warmed up. It took awhile for them to really get going, and even longer until the blossoms formed. But, once they blossomed the gourds grew quickly. Yes, we have a few that are about 18 inches (45 cm) or longer. It’s getting late in the season now, still many on the vines. They are supposed to be left on ‘til they die & dry up. I’ll finish the drying process by our heater.



Here are two snaps of the dried loofah. I need to still shake the seeds out, probably give it a trim.


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maro2Bear,
> Thank you.
> Just thank you...
> I swear to God I usually always look for the good in the bad !!!
> .(...but when you first wake up it gets to you..)
> 
> You are so correct. Even the lady I work with used to say to me “
> don’t let anyone steal your sunshine.” Or was it happiness??”
> 
> Thanks to you, I have already moved on and I’m smiling and looking out of a beautiful window where the sun is gleaming through. Again thank you so much for your advice (that I have now taken).
> it’s not that I don’t get up early it’s that I don’t disturb others around me if they maybe need to sleep in late.
> It’s just the disrespect that gets to me. ?



Ogh, like our next door neighbor’s lawn guy who decided that 0700 on Easter Sunday was a good time to cut the entire lawn & blow the grass about all morning long. Easter Sunday morning......for hours.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I feel so bad for you! My neighbor had a slate patio installed this weekend and had the best workers! They didn't start the gas saw till 0800!!



hahah!!! We should be neighbors!!
My neighbor had me up on Saturday at 6am from his two year old jumping off of the bed... then he started ripping nails out of the baseboards to his room around 8:30am. ( human no the sound and nail makes when you’re ripping it out of the baseboard)....(like an old creaky floor board).
then proceeded to nail up a wall and ( I can only assume )...hammer down new rug...?
Or bury the body??...
Didn’t God say treat everyone as you’d like to be treated yourself or something like that?
I guess they need to go to church more often ... (me too for that matter?)?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> How mean of them. Go and get some worms (seen as how the early bird catches the worm) and then sneak the worms into their spaghetti!!!! ? ? ? They will never know. Only you will.



?????
My husband keeps telling me two wrongs don’t make a right....??

I am going to buy myself a T-shirt for Christmas that says for sale or rent ?

but thank you for taking MY side!!?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hahah!!! We should be neighbors!!
> My neighbor had me up on Saturday at 6am from his two year old jumping off of the bed... then he started ripping nails out of the baseboards to his room around 8:30am. ( human no the sound and nail makes when you’re ripping it out of the baseboard)....(like an old creaky floor board).
> then proceeded to nail up a wall and ( I can only assume )...hammer down new rug...?
> Or bury the body??...
> Didn’t God say treat everyone as you’d like to be treated yourself or something like that?
> I guess they need to go to church more often ... (me too for that matter?)?


I used to rent a townhouse that had a shared stairwall! I know their son only weighed 30 pounds at most but he sounded like an elephant going up and down the stairs. THey were sweet and we both tried to keep the noise down and I will never share a wall or have neighbors like that again!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh heck yeah! I put Tidgy's Dad card in the mail to Morocco before work today! Also if you felt the earth shake a little this morning it was cause I put Maggie's in too!!!


I didn't do it, Maggie! Honest!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are two snaps of the dried loofah. I need to still shake the seeds out, probably give it a trim.
> 
> 
> Ogh, like our next door neighbor’s lawn guy who decided that 0700 on Easter Sunday was a good time to cut the entire lawn & blow the grass about all morning long. Easter Sunday morning......for hours.



Oh wow how rude! 
Bad enough it’s Sunday but seriously... Easter really? 
I’m gonna start a thread about all the neighbors doings....?
Thank you for your story.
all of them make me feel so much better!!!
I always am so grateful for the fact that I barely know any of you and yet ...
You guys are the only ones to make me feel so much better all the time!
Thank you with all of my heart!!!!
I am sincerely sorry for what you went through though.... ?
I know I have to move but....
Covid
$$$$
And jobs (I am close to home)
Play a big part in moving....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to rent a townhouse that had a shared stairwall! I know their son only weighed 30 pounds at most but he sounded like an elephant going up and down the stairs. THey were sweet and we both tried to keep the noise down and I will never share a wall or have neighbors like that again!



Black dog....? 
you just summed up my whole problem.
This is exactly what I am going through right now.
A while back my husband thought it was a smart idea since the market was good to buy a house cut it in half and make a side-by-side two family house. He is either never home for working or working outside on his cars or grass or whatever and this is what I have to deal with....
Again.....
T-shirt....
“For Sale or Rent” 
Or even “FREE TO GOOD HOME!”-(comes with tortoise .) ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

OK everybody wait a minute I think I just stole someone’s thread in a little while I’ll go and make my own right now I’m trying to get the animals away from the noise be back soon with a new thread to look for and PS I apologize to the person who’s credit card or ambushed!!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

It was supposed to say I apologize to whoever thread i ambushed!!!

I swear I’m a good girl I didn’t steal anybody’s credit card!!!!

Damn Siri and her spellcheck!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't do it, Maggie! Honest!!!


Almost made me choke on my coffee...lol


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hahah!!! We should be neighbors!!
> My neighbor had me up on Saturday at 6am from his two year old jumping off of the bed... then he started ripping nails out of the baseboards to his room around 8:30am. ( human no the sound and nail makes when you’re ripping it out of the baseboard)....(like an old creaky floor board).
> then proceeded to nail up a wall and ( I can only assume )...hammer down new rug...?
> Or bury the body??...
> Didn’t God say treat everyone as you’d like to be treated yourself or something like that?
> I guess they need to go to church more often ... (me too for that matter?)?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 311156



lmao!!!! 
oh... joesmum..... you just made me laugh out loud!!! I almost peed!!!!
I must make this into a sign and hang it on my FRONT DOOR!!!!
???????????????
Thank you SOOOOO much!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ok.... any talk of neighbors should goto the thread “ What’s YOUR neighbor Like?”


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and Happy Monday!!


Same to you Heather - hope your weather is better than ours today.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not so good morning...
> being awakened by my neighbor hammering on the floors... ???
> Now he’s using his cement feet.
> Oh and let’s not forget the music ?!!
> It’s 8:00am! And no one else is up but me and them???
> I mean I swear, they act like I don’t egsist!!
> That’s a hard pill to swallow cocidering I don’t give myself much notice either...
> Do I egsist?
> I KNOW I am not a mean person....
> So why all the hatefulness from them?
> Is it a game?
> Do they want me to react in anger?
> To see if I will say something ??
> Anyway,
> TO ALL WHOM EGSIST OUT THERE!!!
> May YOUR day be merry and bright!!! ?


Welcome to my world! Your neighbours sound just like mine. 
No consideration for anyone or anything


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I used to rent a townhouse that had a shared stairwall! I know their son only weighed 30 pounds at most but he sounded like an elephant going up and down the stairs. THey were sweet and we both tried to keep the noise down and I will never share a wall or have neighbors like that again!


My neighbours have put their tv on our adjoining wall and I can hear it in every room in my house even though there is a hallway and stairs between our living rooms. I can hear it with the doors shut and over the top of my own tv. If they use it early in the morning it wakes me up. About a month ago I was woken up at 5 a.m on a Sunday and thought my own tv had switched itself on. It was only when I set off downstairs I realised it was their tv. I haven't gone storming around there to complain but I will mention it when I see them. I'm looking to move to a detached house.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Welcome to my world! Your neighbours sound just like mine.
> No consideration for anyone or anything



hey just tell me where and when :
we can meet and go get a house together AND BE QUIET AND RESPECTFUL OF EACHOTHER!!!

I used (past tense) to be an executive chef
So I can make the food.
I am quiet!! (Except for my Exclamation points) ..?
I am WWAAAAYYYYYY respectful.
I am kind caring and just like laughing 
Not a mean streak in my bones.....
UNTIL PUSHED! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> My neighbours have put their tv on our adjoining wall and I can hear it in every room in my house even though there is a hallway and stairs between our living rooms. I can hear it with the doors shut and over the top of my own tv. If they use it early in the morning it wakes me up. About a month ago I was woken up at 5 a.m on a Sunday and thought my own tv had switched itself on. It was only when I set off downstairs I realised it was their tv. I haven't gone storming around there to complain but I will mention it when I see them. I'm looking to move to a detached house.



SAME EXACT THING HERE!!!
Omg!!!!
Are you behind me???? ??
So door for you !!
I am there now!!
WHO DOES THIS TO OTHER PEOPLE???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Supposed to say :
So sorry for you!!
I am getting that same thing right now..(tv crap)...


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok.... any talk of neighbors should goto the thread “ What’s YOUR neighbor Like?”


Is there a limit to how long posts can be?
I could be on there all day!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ok.... back to my ear buds and disco till 4?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> SAME EXACT THING HERE!!!
> Omg!!!!
> Are you behind me???? ??
> So door for you !!
> I am there now!!
> WHO DOES THIS TO OTHER PEOPLE???


Anti social bar stewards! (nearest I can get to swearing in here!)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Is there a limit to how long posts can be?
> I could be on there all day!!!!



ahahahahahahahaha!!!!
Go right ahead..
You will find sooooo many friends to help you laugh....
I will be there soon...
Did I start it?
I am not even sure it’s a thread yet...
I Just wanted to get off the thread I was on because I was hijacking someone else’s conversation


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey just tell me where and when :
> we can meet and go get a house together AND BE QUIET AND RESPECTFUL OF EACHOTHER!!!
> 
> I used (past tense) to be an executive chef
> So I can make the food.
> I am quiet!! (Except for my Exclamation points) ..?
> I am WWAAAAYYYYYY respectful.
> I am kind caring and just like laughing
> Not a mean streak in my bones.....
> UNTIL PUSHED! ?


You sound just like the neighbour I am looking for!
I too am very quiet.
I think we'd be great neighbours!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's pretty windy and wet here at the moment and the rest of the week doesn't look too good.
I hope you are all having a good Monday!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up. Mark please can you show me your loofah plant and the loofah you are drying out. I bought some loofah seeds again and want to try growing them again. Hopefully this time round they will do better.
> 
> My nephews party was a success and I think all the little kiddies had a ball. It was zip line party. And that was Saturday over.
> 
> Then Sunday was working in the complex garden and mowing the lawn outside by the gate. Looks much neater now, but very dry. And then I worked in my garden and took the promised photo's of the torts. I must still get a nice photo of Kahli. She has grown a lot since I got her 4 months ago. But still does not want to come to me.
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot to mention that while snipping the poor man's lavender in the complex garden I almost snipped this little chameleon. But saw it in time and transferred it to the bigger tree so that it was not so close to the ground. I really hope that it survives and that nothing happens to it.
> 
> View attachment 311128
> 
> 
> View attachment 311129
> 
> 
> View attachment 311130
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome Monday everyone.


I will now.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh heck yeah! I put Tidgy's Dad card in the mail to Morocco before work today! Also if you felt the earth shake a little this morning it was cause I put Maggie's in too!!!


That one is tomorrow... but the ones deliverd by mule got sent today.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I didn't do it, Maggie! Honest!!!


??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> You sound just like the neighbour I am looking for!
> I too am very quiet.
> I think we'd be great neighbours!



i would be suuuuuch a good neighbor to you too!!!!!!
I was thinking ....
These brats have it good.. because I AM QUIET.
If I move I’ll make sure to get a family with young kids to move in and play music and TVs whilst smoking POT!!
That will teach these buggers!
This has happened to me in a job once.
I was in love with my job but a new boss came in and was really nasty and hard on everyone ..and slowly everyone quit.
So eventually I did too...
It was soooo incrediblely sad 
Even the new general manager threw me a going away party with a sheet cake!!!
He barley knew me!!!
But like I said I am very nice and respectful 
To others ...
so he just said “I see that you are so loved here I just had to do something! “
“You will be dearly missed!”
I started to cry???!
Do you know!!.....
6 months later that boss of mine was fired for raising his hands to another guy and almost starting a fight!!!
So there I was left out in the cold and all my long time friends (very much like family) were all scattered to slowly loose touch with... I miss those years. They were the best times I’ve ever had. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just saying... Adult wino's make the best neighbors and they recycle!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Y
> Yes. And another young person is Ben02. They all are an inspiration. I love hearing what they have to say.


Oh yes I agree.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's beautiful... but she's late ? I've been in the mood àll year. As much as I want time to slow down, 2020 needs to go away.?


I agree, I am really looking forward to Jan 20th 2021.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey just tell me where and when :
> we can meet and go get a house together AND BE QUIET AND RESPECTFUL OF EACHOTHER!!!
> 
> I used (past tense) to be an executive chef
> So I can make the food.
> I am quiet!! (Except for my Exclamation points) ..?
> I am WWAAAAYYYYYY respectful.
> I am kind caring and just like laughing
> Not a mean streak in my bones.....
> UNTIL PUSHED! ?


You are most likely still a chef... I say cook and don't invite them for dinner.??


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Anti social bar stewards! (nearest I can get to swearing in here!)


Well you have to use the right punctuation but I forgot what it was...? Linda knows how.?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i would be suuuuuch a good neighbor to you too!!!!!!
> I was thinking ....
> These brats have it good.. because I AM QUIET.
> If I move I’ll make sure to get a family with young kids to move in and play music and TVs whilst smoking POT!!
> That will teach these buggers!
> This has happened to me in a job once.
> I was in love with my job but a new boss came in and was really nasty and hard on everyone ..and slowly everyone quit.
> So eventually I did too...
> It was soooo incrediblely sad
> Even the new general manager threw me a going away party with a sheet cake!!!
> He barley knew me!!!
> But like I said I am very nice and respectful
> To others ...
> so he just said “I see that you are so loved here I just had to do something! “
> “You will be dearly missed!”
> I started to cry???!
> Do you know!!.....
> 6 months later that boss of mine was fired for raising his hands to another guy and almost starting a fight!!!
> So there I was left out in the cold and all my long time friends (very much like family) were all scattered to slowly loose touch with... I miss those years. They were the best times I’ve ever had. ?☹


So unfair how selfish bullies can affect the lives of others. 
I have said exactly the same about my house - when I sell, I will make sure they get the neighbours they deserve! 
I do have one way of getting back at them which is because the woman ran up debts and almost lost the house it was taken over by a housing association, and they pay rent to stay there. So if they don't do something about the tv after I have asked them politely I can contact their landlords. It's just being in the uncomfortable situation of having to complain that I hate.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maybe a dig two trenches. One 1' wide and 3 feet deep runs the length of the property then plant bamboo on the other side so it grows into your neighbors yard! Oh it may take a while but wow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> So unfair how selfish bullies can affect the lives of others.
> I have said exactly the same about my house - when I sell, I will make sure they get the neighbours they deserve!
> I do have one way of getting back at them which is because the woman ran up debts and almost lost the house it was taken over by a housing association, and they pay rent to stay there. So if they don't do something about the tv after I have asked them politely I can contact their landlords. It's just being in the uncomfortable situation of having to complain that I hate.


I know what you mean. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just saying... Adult wino's make the best neighbors and they recycle!!!


I agree . But my next neighbors will be a grave yard... ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> You are most likely still a chef... I say cook and don't invite them for dinner.??


I don't have neighbor problems like you do. But when I did and I wanted to disturb them as well...I'd take a recording I made of a NASCAR race at Talladega, put it in at 4 am, crank it up, and go out for coffee and forget to turn it down. ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I don't have neighbor problems like you do. But when I did and I wanted to disturb them as well...I'd take a recording I made of a NASCAR race at Talladega, put it in at 4 am, crank it up, and go out for coffee and forget to turn it down. ?


I'm the one that's about to get new neighbors. My neighbors have all been great but I hate their landlord.? He tried to tell me that maple seeds are just helicopters and won't grow in our yard. It's complicated...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I don't have neighbor problems like you do. But when I did and I wanted to disturb them as well...I'd take a recording I made of a NASCAR race at Talladega, put it in at 4 am, crank it up, and go out for coffee and forget to turn it down. ?



YOU ARE AWWWSOME!!!!
Didn’t it disturb your birds and tortoise?
???????


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, I am really looking forward to Jan 20th 2021.


Me too.. That's Dads birthday and I’m sure gonna celebrate the fact that he’s still here.. He’s been the one constant in my life that’s never changed.. right now, he’s asleep in a hotel 4 hours away from home ( when I know he’s run down from Chemo) just so he can watch Jayden close to me while Jess has another surgery.. He’s where I get my strength from and I’m very thankful.. Guess I better make sure and tell him first thing in the morning  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Maybe a dig two trenches. One 1' wide and 3 feet deep runs the length of the property then plant bamboo on the other side so it grows into your neighbors yard! Oh it may take a while but wow!


No, it actually won’t take long at all ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Here are two snaps of the dried loofah. I need to still shake the seeds out, probably give it a trim.
> 
> 
> Ogh, like our next door neighbor’s lawn guy who decided that 0700 on Easter Sunday was a good time to cut the entire lawn & blow the grass about all morning long. Easter Sunday morning......for hours.


I just put 5 seeds in a germinating mixture of water and will be planting them as well. Hopegully they take better this time. Are they shade loving or sun loving or semi loving plants?


----------



## CarolM

A


Chefdenoel10 said:


> ?????❤
> My husband keeps telling me two wrongs don’t make a right....??
> 
> I am going to buy myself a T-shirt for Christmas that says for sale or rent ?
> 
> but thank you for taking MY side!!?


Always. We stick together like bostick glue. ??


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 311156


Love it.????


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Well you have to use the right punctuation but I forgot what it was...? Linda knows how.?


I just stick hyphens in words that don’t need hyphen...

Blue ti-t

Or use a number or punctuation instead of a letter 

Blue t!t


----------



## CarolM

Good Afternoon All,

I started reading this morning then had to walk upstairs into the office to start the day and consequently forgot to carry on reading. LOL Oh how easily my mind gets distracted............I look up and around and ask: "Ummm what were we talking about again?"

Oh well, It is Tuesday, which means you can choose how you want to spend your day. You can either choose to have a positive day or you can choose to shoot everybody. Personally I think that sometimes you just have to let go and shoot some people, I mean you cannot always be diplomatic, now can you!!! So lets see, what can we post to cheer everybody up with???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'm the one that's about to get new neighbors. My neighbors have all been great but I hate their landlord.? He tried to tell me that maple seeds are just helicopters and won't grow in our yard. It's complicated...?



next time he says ANYTHING to you....
Just smile and STARE at him all crazy-like.
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Me too.. That's Dads birthday and I’m sure gonna celebrate the fact that he’s still here.. He’s been the one constant in my life that’s never changed.. right now, he’s asleep in a hotel 4 hours away from home ( when I know he’s run down from Chemo) just so he can watch Jayden close to me while Jess has another surgery.. He’s where I get my strength from and I’m very thankful.. Guess I better make sure and tell him first thing in the morning  Thanks for reminding me!



I wish all the best for you and your family!!
You are now almost always on my mind.
I am keeping the faith.... seeing that’s all I have any more. 
chin(s) up—chest out—butt up..? 
let’s go!
EllieMay - from recent experience all I can say is : “wow- god DOES work In mysterious ways... He DOES...He truly DOES!” 
I think it is a test ..
To see if we can hold on till HE answers the prayer...
Stay strong !
We are ALL with you! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I just stick hyphens in words that don’t need hyphen...
> 
> Blue ti-t
> 
> Or use a number or punctuation instead of a letter
> 
> Blue t!t



you are on FIRE today Joesmum!!!!!
We LOVE IT!!! 
how much coffee (with espresso) have you had this morning?? ???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I started reading this morning then had to walk upstairs into the office to start the day and consequently forgot to carry on reading. LOL Oh how easily my mind gets distracted............I look up and around and ask: "Ummm what were we talking about again?"
> 
> Oh well, It is Tuesday, which means you can choose how you want to spend your day. You can either choose to have a positive day or you can choose to shoot everybody. Personally I think that sometimes you just have to let go and shoot some people, I mean you cannot always be diplomatic, now can you!!! So lets see, what can we post to cheer everybody up with???????
> 
> View attachment 311202



good morning roomie!
I took the time out to look at this wonderful forum this morning... (after I was rudely awakened)...
I am choosing to have a very nice day.
If all are home once again.....
I am going to be “politely” loud.
I would really like to see how the other half lives like.. 
but never the less and whatever it takes....
I WILL HAVE A NIIIIIICCCCEEEEE Day! ??
Thanks to all of you and your fantastic ideas and humorous stories .
I feel so much better.!

may this same feeling be propelled unto all of you for a beautiful day as well...??


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning roomie!
> I took the time out to look at this wonderful forum this morning... (after I was rudely awakened)...
> I am choosing to have a very nice day.
> If all are home once again.....
> I am going to be “politely” loud.
> I would really like to see how the other half lives like..
> but never the less and whatever it takes....
> I WILL HAVE A NIIIIIICCCCEEEEE Day! ??
> Thanks to all of you and your fantastic ideas and humorous stories .
> I feel so much better.!
> 
> may this same feeling be propelled unto all of you for a beautiful day as well...??


By the way, just add your neighbors to your list:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning roomie!
> I took the time out to look at this wonderful forum this morning... (after I was rudely awakened)...
> I am choosing to have a very nice day.
> If all are home once again.....
> I am going to be “politely” loud.
> I would really like to see how the other half lives like..
> but never the less and whatever it takes....
> I WILL HAVE A NIIIIIICCCCEEEEE Day! ??
> Thanks to all of you and your fantastic ideas and humorous stories .
> I feel so much better.!
> 
> may this same feeling be propelled unto all of you for a beautiful day as well...??


You being so nice and cheery in the morning really brightens my day.


----------



## Blackdog1714

There is restaurant in RVA called Salt & Forge. Exemplary offerings- my breakfast go to is a grilled chicken biscuit with bread and butter pickles and hot honey. A blackberry serrano jelly accompies! It is at the top of my enjoyable heat scale with a biscuit that holds together till the last bite!! That is how to guarantee a good day!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> By the way, just add your neighbors to your list:
> 
> View attachment 311214


Not my neighbors... I don't want them getting anywhere near that close! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU ARE AWWWSOME!!!!
> Didn’t it disturb your birds and tortoise?
> ???????


No, the birds are used to that sound as it happens in my house almost every week end from February to October, just usually not that loud. Another thing you can do is if they play rock n roll loud and disturbs you, you need to play Patsy Cline or Hank Williams Sr, Garth Brooks, Dolly, really loud that makes'em crazy. I am so glad I don't have to go thru that anymore. I'm sorry you do


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU ARE AWWWSOME!!!!
> Didn’t it disturb your birds and tortoise?
> ???????


You have never heard "loud" until you hear 42 stock cars with 700 hp engines and no mufflers. In person it vibrates in your chest, on the TV it vibrates the walls...such fun


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I wish all the best for you and your family!!
> You are now almost always on my mind.
> I am keeping the faith.... seeing that’s all I have any more.
> chin(s) up—chest out—butt up..?
> let’s go!
> EllieMay - from recent experience all I can say is : “wow- god DOES work In mysterious ways... He DOES...He truly DOES!”
> I think it is a test ..
> To see if we can hold on till HE answers the prayer...
> Stay strong !
> We are ALL with you! ??❤


Thank you Yvonne! Your a very nice addition to our crazy world!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> By the way, just add your neighbors to your list:
> 
> View attachment 311214


LOVE THIS


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> You being so nice and cheery in the morning really brightens my day.


Personally, it looks to me like she's gonna have a great day, if it kills someone...lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@EllieMay Have you told your dad how wonderful he is yet? ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy sunny Tuesday all. Sunny & bright, chilly & nice. Ground is soggy from the big storms, but good for the plants. I have a few bags of daffodils to dig in, a deck to finish up, the ship’s box to finish. But, i did start & finish a nice little dolly to easily push around heavy plants from porch to inside to sunroom. We might get a real frost tonight or tomorrow night so I’ll lug the Elephant Ear plants inside.

Thanksgiving Cactus


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> No, it actually won’t take long at all ?


I thought bamboo would look nice in a 75 gallon bright blue tote. So I went to an empty lot up the street and dug up 9 or 10 bamboo starts or bigger shoots and planted them right in the front of my house in that tote. The plants are now taller then the windows. Last Sunday I hadda rake the leaves. So no NASCAR I may as well physically do something. I'm raking like a fiend, my rake hit's that blue plastic tote, and big pieces of blue plastic went flying. Crap, the bamboo is root bound as all hell. About 10 years of growth, broke thru the plastic and into the ground. Bamboo is seriously invasive and you'll be sorry.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy sunny Tuesday all. Sunny & bright, chilly & nice. Ground is soggy from the big storms, but good for the plants. I have a few bags of daffodils to dig in, a deck to finish up, the ship’s box to finish. But, i did start & finish a nice little dolly to easily push around heavy plants from porch to inside to sunroom. We might get a real frost tonight or tomorrow night so I’ll lug the Elephant Ear plants inside.
> 
> Thanksgiving Cactus
> 
> View attachment 311234


What a color!!! Do you know what it's called?
Here's mine, blooming like a crazy thing, even tho I turned it, all the blooms are on one side. How about some photos of your sunroom? I love looking at other members plants...Last night I counted to make a point about saucers, I have 64 plants in my house for the winter.
My lefty cactus...lol


I don't have any small tortoises in tort tables anymore. So here's what I've done to the tort table in the Mary and Big Sam's shed


So I am hoping that the pull of the light will over time, will make the old man cactus straighten up


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I thought bamboo would look nice in a 75 gallon bright blue tote. So I went to an empty lot up the street and dug up 9 or 10 bamboo starts or bigger shoots and planted them right in the front of my house in that tote. The plants are now taller then the windows. Last Sunday I hadda rake the leaves. So no NASCAR I may as well physically do something. I'm raking like a fiend, my rake hit's that blue plastic tote, and big pieces of blue plastic went flying. Crap, the bamboo is root bound as all hell. About 10 years of growth, broke thru the plastic and into the ground. Bamboo is seriously invasive and you'll be sorry.


I am


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> What a color!!! Do you know what it's called?
> Here's mine, blooming like a crazy thing, even tho I turned it, all the bloomes are on one side. How abot some photos of your sun
> View attachment 311237
> room? I love looking at other members plants...Last night I counted to make a point about saucers, I have 64 plants in my house for the winter.
> My lefty cactus...lol



Sunroom half a wreck right now, being used a tool transition room. Tools we use on the deck during the day are brought into the sunroom over night. Once it’s a bit tidy, pix.

Here’s our Monstera & another Monstera Wannabe


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunroom half a wreck right now, being used a tool transition room. Tools we use on the deck during the day are brought into the sunroom over night. Once it’s a bit tidy, pix.
> 
> Here’s our Monstera & another Monstera Wannabe
> 
> View attachment 311241
> 
> 
> View attachment 311242


I have them as well. Not as big tho...it rains snows or fogs for 7 months, it's hard for plants to grow without sun...I call that last one my dinosaur plant


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> What a color!!! Do you know what it's called?




Salmon


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you are on FIRE today Joesmum!!!!!
> We LOVE IT!!!
> how much coffee (with espresso) have you had this morning?? ???????


We had Blue t!ts nesting in the camera nest box in our garden. I needed to come up with something that allowed me to talk about them


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Salmon


That was my guess


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> That was my guess



yep, salmon is a good color match, better than trout or haddock ??

Once ours blooms & they dry up & fall off, i pinch all the tips back pretty far. Keeps the plant growing more upright & encourages branching out.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> You have never heard "loud" until you hear 42 stock cars with 700 hp engines and no mufflers. In person it vibrates in your chest, on the TV it vibrates the walls...such fun


I live exactly 2.28 miles (as the crow flies) from RIR and I love the sound when they race


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bluetits?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Bluetits?


Are those the ones that come out in winter?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Are those the ones that come out in winter?


I kinda at times have blue ****, it's when I fasten one or both of my bluetits into the waistband of my skinny jeans bluetits


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> @EllieMay Have you told your dad how wonderful he is yet? ?


Why thank you Anne.... Yes I have !! ( don’t judge me when I tell you JUST NOW) guess my brain must still be on vacation... ?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Bluetits?


The forum's program won't allow the second part of that if you put a space after blue.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> The forum's program won't allow the second part of that if you put a space after blue.


That's exactly what I was trying to find out. And I apologize to Forum members who were grossed out by my feeble attempt at humor. I really apologize, I didn't realize how gross it was until I reread it just now. It would have been better if I had asked Y


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ship’s Galley Box - update.

Sanding all complete. All sawdust vacuumed. Entire areas tack clothed off. Furnace & fan off so no airborne dust is blown about. 

The first coat. Inside of the doors. We sit & watch varnish dry. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to find out. And I apologize to Forum members who were grossed out by my feeble attempt at humor. I really apologize, I didn't realize how gross it was until I reread it just now. It would have been better if I had asked Y


Well it did put a picture in my head that's now very hard to unsee.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Why thank you Anne.... Yes I have !! ( don’t judge me when I tell you JUST NOW) guess my brain must still be on vacation... ?


It just sounded like such a sweet story... I wanted to hear more! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It just sounded like such a sweet story... I wanted to hear more! ?


Wellllll.... Hubby had to go back to work today and I didn’t have anyone at home that could watch Jayden while I brought Jess to Houston for her surgery... Dad can watch him, but he doesn’t do the bath, meds, suppers, and things like that... So the only solution I could come up with was to get a hotel room within walking distance of the hospital .. I can be here with Jess and then walk over and take care of the necessities for them.. ..Poor Dad is very run down from the chemo but he’s here .. said that Jayden is taking care of him! Jess is still in surgery this morning but should be out any minute now. I’ve been face timing them intermittently.. Once I get Jess back and settled in her room, I’ll run over and check on them. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll.... Hubby had to go back to work today and I didn’t have anyone at home that could watch Jayden while I brought Jess to Houston for her surgery... Dad can watch him, but he doesn’t do the bath, meds, suppers, and things like that... So the only solution I could come up with was to get a hotel room within walking distance of the hospital .. I can be here with Jess and then walk over and take care of the necessities for them.. ..Poor Dad is very run down from the chemo but he’s here .. said that Jayden is taking care of him! Jess is still in surgery this morning but should be out any minute now. I’ve been face timing them intermittently.. Once I get Jess back and settled in her room, I’ll run over and check on them. ?


Sounds like your Dad and Jayden are taking care of each other! Make sure you take care of you, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll.... Hubby had to go back to work today and I didn’t have anyone at home that could watch Jayden while I brought Jess to Houston for her surgery... Dad can watch him, but he doesn’t do the bath, meds, suppers, and things like that... So the only solution I could come up with was to get a hotel room within walking distance of the hospital .. I can be here with Jess and then walk over and take care of the necessities for them.. ..Poor Dad is very run down from the chemo but he’s here .. said that Jayden is taking care of him! Jess is still in surgery this morning but should be out any minute now. I’ve been face timing them intermittently.. Once I get Jess back and settled in her room, I’ll run over and check on them. ?


You've got an awful lot on your plate right now. Try to stay strong.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, I haven't caught up with your posts yet but I'm very excited because I just found a newt in my kitchen! That's how wet it's been here - even they've had enough of it!
It's back out in the garden now and will hopefully be safe. 
So to date my wildlife count includes numerous garden birds including a redwing overwintering in the UK, a hedgehog (not seen for a while so he may have moved on), at least 4 frogs and now a newt! 
I wish I'd got a better look at it but it was black and about 10 cm long. Great crested newts are black and very rare but it looked smooth so was probably a common newt. I did try to use my wildlife camera to photograph it but I don't think it worked. Will check later and post here if I caught it.
Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I haven't caught up with your posts yet but I'm very excited because I just found a newt in my kitchen! That's how wet it's been here - even they've had enough of it!
> It's back out in the garden now and will hopefully be safe.
> So to date my wildlife count includes numerous garden birds including a redwing overwintering in the UK, a hedgehog (not seen for a while so he may have moved on), at least 4 frogs and now a newt!
> I wish I'd got a better look at it but it was black and about 10 cm long. Great crested newts are black and very rare but it looked smooth so was probably a common newt. I did try to use my wildlife camera to photograph it but I don't think it worked. Will check later and post here if I caught it.
> Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


Actually the palmate newt is the scarcest in the UK

The GCN is actually pretty common, but protected because it is scarce across the rest of Europe. They are BIG though. You really notice the size

If you do have a photo, even a wonky one, I’ll show it to our resident newt expert. They’re daughter’s second speaciality after dormice 

ID Guide








British Newts: An Identification Guide - Woodland Trust


Learn to tell the difference between the UK's three newt species with our quick and easy identification guide.




www.woodlandtrust.org.uk


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Well it did put a pic





Maro2Bear said:


> Ship’s Galley Box - update.
> 
> Sanding all complete. All sawdust vacuumed. Entire areas tack clothed off. Furnace & fan off so no airborne dust is blown about.
> 
> The first coat. Inside of the doors. We sit & watch varnish dry. ?
> View attachment 311258




Ok. Now a coat on the outside of the cabinet doors. We’re using Total Boat Lust Matte Finish Varnish. Supposedly you can put a coat on every hour or so with minimal to no required sanding between coats.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll.... Hubby had to go back to work today and I didn’t have anyone at home that could watch Jayden while I brought Jess to Houston for her surgery... Dad can watch him, but he doesn’t do the bath, meds, suppers, and things like that... So the only solution I could come up with was to get a hotel room within walking distance of the hospital .. I can be here with Jess and then walk over and take care of the necessities for them.. ..Poor Dad is very run down from the chemo but he’s here .. said that Jayden is taking care of him! Jess is still in surgery this morning but should be out any minute now. I’ve been face timing them intermittently.. Once I get Jess back and settled in her room, I’ll run over and check on them. ?


Good luck to Jess for this surgery too. Hope it all goes as well as possible for her.
It's wonderful that Jayden and your Dad are looking after each other.
Hope you manage to get some rest to keep your strength up too Heather.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Actually the palmate newt is the scarcest in the UK
> 
> The GCN is actually pretty common, but protected because it is scarce across the rest of Europe. They are BIG though. You really notice the size
> 
> If you do have a photo, even a wonky one, I’ll show it to our resident newt expert. They’re daughter’s second speaciality after dormice
> 
> ID Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Newts: An Identification Guide - Woodland Trust
> 
> 
> Learn to tell the difference between the UK's three newt species with our quick and easy identification guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodlandtrust.org.uk


'Protected' that's what I meant to say. I don't think it was big enough for a GCN looking at the pictures I've googled - only the colour matches the description. Sadly I didn't get a picture myself - the folder is empty. I just wish I'd examined him in more detail before releasing him.
Very nice of him to pop in though - I've not seen a newt around here for many years.
Just goes to show how even a small garden like mine can attract wildlife.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> next time he says ANYTHING to you....
> Just smile and STARE at him all crazy-like.
> ???


That's about what I did ? I couldn't do anything but shake my head. No wonder people are always texting smh...?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> By the way, just add your neighbors to your list:
> 
> View attachment 311214


Oh my garsh ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> You've got an awful lot on your plate right now. Try to stay strong.


Ok.... corny joke for the day... what does Chevy and EllieMay have in common???

Like a rock ????????


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I haven't caught up with your posts yet but I'm very excited because I just found a newt in my kitchen! That's how wet it's been here - even they've had enough of it!
> It's back out in the garden now and will hopefully be safe.
> So to date my wildlife count includes numerous garden birds including a redwing overwintering in the UK, a hedgehog (not seen for a while so he may have moved on), at least 4 frogs and now a newt!
> I wish I'd got a better look at it but it was black and about 10 cm long. Great crested newts are black and very rare but it looked smooth so was probably a common newt. I did try to use my wildlife camera to photograph it but I don't think it worked. Will check later and post here if I caught it.
> Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.



How cool! I’ve not seen a newt in real life I don’t believe...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Now a coat on the outside of the cabinet doors. We’re using Total Boat Lust Matte Finish Varnish. Supposedly you can put a coat on every hour or so with minimal to no required sanding between coats.
> 
> View attachment 311269



Gorgeous! I hope you will get to take a ship tour and photograph when it’s all installed and finish... I love beautiful wood! Furniture, cabinets, carpentry, u name it.. I am always amazed at how much character you can change with grain, color, cut,etc....


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll.... Hubby had to go back to work today and I didn’t have anyone at home that could watch Jayden while I brought Jess to Houston for her surgery... Dad can watch him, but he doesn’t do the bath, meds, suppers, and things like that... So the only solution I could come up with was to get a hotel room within walking distance of the hospital .. I can be here with Jess and then walk over and take care of the necessities for them.. ..Poor Dad is very run down from the chemo but he’s here .. said that Jayden is taking care of him! Jess is still in surgery this morning but should be out any minute now. I’ve been face timing them intermittently.. Once I get Jess back and settled in her room, I’ll run over and check on them. ?


Wow I've been thinking of you and yours today. Now I know why.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We had Blue t!ts nesting in the camera nest box in our garden. I needed to come up with something that allowed me to talk about them


?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Gorgeous! I hope you will get to take a ship tour and photograph when it’s all installed and finish... I love beautiful wood! Furniture, cabinets, carpentry, u name it.. I am always amazed at how much character you can change with grain, color, cut,etc....


Yes. I can't wait to see it too.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ship’s Galley Box - update.
> 
> Sanding all complete. All sawdust vacuumed. Entire areas tack clothed off. Furnace & fan off so no airborne dust is blown about.
> 
> The first coat. Inside of the doors. We sit & watch varnish dry. ?
> View attachment 311258


I can't wait to see ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I just stick hyphens in words that don’t need hyphen...
> 
> Blue ti-t
> 
> Or use a number or punctuation instead of a letter
> 
> Blue t!t


?I see... for now.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good luck to Jess for this surgery too. Hope it all goes as well as possible for her.
> It's wonderful that Jayden and your Dad are looking after each other.
> Hope you manage to get some rest to keep your strength up too Heather.


Thank you Lyn... it went relatively well. There was some infection that is cause for concern where the plates, nerve grafts, and bone work was done.. so that site was re-opened, irrigated and cleaned well and then re-closed.. they did a lot of closure where the fasciotomy was but some had to be left open and packed. Wound vac was removed...the plan is to send her home on IV antibiotics and home health for daily wound care.. (Tomorrow hopefully) they also did a large graft so now there’s another large dressing on her thigh where they took the graft from..;-(. If we make it at home with no issues, we won’t have to come back for two weeks...


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I started reading this morning then had to walk upstairs into the office to start the day and consequently forgot to carry on reading. LOL Oh how easily my mind gets distracted............I look up and around and ask: "Ummm what were we talking about again?"
> 
> Oh well, It is Tuesday, which means you can choose how you want to spend your day. You can either choose to have a positive day or you can choose to shoot everybody. Personally I think that sometimes you just have to let go and shoot some people, I mean you cannot always be diplomatic, now can you!!! So lets see, what can we post to cheer everybody up with???????
> 
> View attachment 311202
> 
> [/QUOTE
> You chose a duck for heaven's sake.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well it did put a picture in my head that's now very hard to unsee.


?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> No, the birds are used to that sound as it happens in my house almost every week end from February to October, just usually not that loud. Another thing you can do is if they play rock n roll loud and disturbs you, you need to play Patsy Cline or Hank Williams Sr, Garth Brooks, Dolly, really loud that makes'em crazy. I am so glad I don't have to go thru that anymore. I'm sorry you do



so funny you say that....
I have a band on hold called :

“The Neurotic Outsiders”
They have a song called “nasty ho”
And one called “Jerk”.

(Real grunge and Naughty)
All prepared in my CD player (ok... so I didn’t throw it out yet..)
And facing their “Adjoining wall”
?
If you please and have time in your day...
Endulge me and have a listen for yourself.
I think you’ll agree , it’s right up their alley.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> No, the birds are used to that sound as it happens in my house almost every week end from February to October, just usually not that loud. Another thing you can do is if they play rock n roll loud and disturbs you, you need to play Patsy Cline or Hank Williams Sr, Garth Brooks, Dolly, really loud that makes'em crazy. I am so glad I don't have to go thru that anymore. I'm sorry you do



and actually the father is Armenian ??
That’s the kind of music that I hear all the time. AND BASS...(at night from his wii or gamboy or whatever they are called now adays???) ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU ARE AWWWSOME!!!!
> Didn’t it disturb your birds and tortoise?
> ???????





maggie3fan said:


> You have never heard "loud" until you hear 42 stock cars with 700 hp engines and no mufflers. In person it vibrates in your chest, on the TV it vibrates the walls...such fun



your poor birds! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> What a color!!! Do you know what it's called?
> Here's mine, blooming like a crazy thing, even tho I turned it, all the blooms are on one side. How about some photos of your sunroom? I love looking at other members plants...Last night I counted to make a point about saucers, I have 64 plants in my house for the winter.
> My lefty cactus...lol
> View attachment 311237
> 
> I don't have any small tortoises in tort tables anymore. So here's what I've done to the tort table in the Mary and Big Sam's shed
> View attachment 311239
> 
> So I am hoping that the pull of the light will over time, will make the old man cactus straighten up



I think they all look absolutely beautiful!!
What a nice job you did with your plants and they look fantastic!!!!
Although, .... I am not sure “an old man cactus” CAN straighten up anymore!???
That’s why he’s old!!!! 
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunroom half a wreck right now, being used a tool transition room. Tools we use on the deck during the day are brought into the sunroom over night. Once it’s a bit tidy, pix.
> 
> Here’s our Monstera & another Monstera Wannabe
> 
> View attachment 311241
> 
> 
> View attachment 311242



you guys!!!!
How do ya do it???
The only plants that look like this in NJ are the ones in the plant stores!!!!
Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I live exactly 2.28 miles (as the crow flies) from RIR and I love the sound when they race



Don’t tell her that!!
Or she’ll be over in the morning!!!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I kinda at times have blue ****, it's when I fasten one or both of my bluetits into the waistband of my skinny jeans bluetits



????????????????????????????
I just choked on my tea!!!
???????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Actually the palmate newt is the scarcest in the UK
> 
> The GCN is actually pretty common, but protected because it is scarce across the rest of Europe. They are BIG though. You really notice the size
> 
> If you do have a photo, even a wonky one, I’ll show it to our resident newt expert. They’re daughter’s second speaciality after dormice
> 
> ID Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Newts: An Identification Guide - Woodland Trust
> 
> 
> Learn to tell the difference between the UK's three newt species with our quick and easy identification guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodlandtrust.org.uk



If I saw anything that looked like THAT in my kitchen I would have jumped so high I would have STUCK to the ceiling like a cat!!
(In the cartoons)..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Now a coat on the outside of the cabinet doors. We’re using Total Boat Lust Matte Finish Varnish. Supposedly you can put a coat on every hour or so with minimal to no required sanding between coats.
> 
> View attachment 311269



wow! So beautiful!!
When do we get to go out on this boat you speak of???? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> 'Protected' that's what I meant to say. I don't think it was big enough for a GCN looking at the pictures I've googled - only the colour matches the description. Sadly I didn't get a picture myself - the folder is empty. I just wish I'd examined him in more detail before releasing him.
> Very nice of him to pop in though - I've not seen a newt around here for many years.
> Just goes to show how even a small garden like mine can attract wildlife.



How do you know it wasn’t Elvis? Or Maryln Monroe? Or someone reincarnated?
Just stepped in for a spot of tea..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Lyn... it went relatively well. There was some infection that is cause for concern where the plates, nerve grafts, and bone work was done.. so that site was re-opened, irrigated and cleaned well and then re-closed.. they did a lot of closure where the fasciotomy was but some had to be left open and packed. Wound vac was removed...the plan is to send her home on IV antibiotics and home health for daily wound care.. (Tomorrow hopefully) they also did a large graft so now there’s another large dressing on her thigh where they took the graft from..;-(. If we make it at home with no issues, we won’t have to come back for two weeks...



if you make it home ....
I would go and bash that other kid!!!
Sorry to say that..
I don’t want to upset you... but he should be there or the very least know what is going on and ALL the trouble he has caused to such a wonderful peaceful family.
Little brat! 
we love you EllieMay!!
and are there with you in spirit!!! ??


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> No, the birds are used to that sound as it happens in my house almost every week end from February to October, just usually not that loud. Another thing you can do is if they play rock n roll loud and disturbs you, you need to play Patsy Cline or Hank Williams Sr, Garth Brooks, Dolly, really loud that makes'em crazy. I am so glad I don't have to go thru that anymore. I'm sorry you do


You are just a gold mine of what to do with bad neighbors. Any tips for bad behaving complex residents?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Yvonne! Your a very nice addition to our crazy world!


Morning Heather. How did the surgery go with Jessica? If I need to read further thought then ignore this email. Any which way Jessica has been on my mind.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy sunny Tuesday all. Sunny & bright, chilly & nice. Ground is soggy from the big storms, but good for the plants. I have a few bags of daffodils to dig in, a deck to finish up, the ship’s box to finish. But, i did start & finish a nice little dolly to easily push around heavy plants from porch to inside to sunroom. We might get a real frost tonight or tomorrow night so I’ll lug the Elephant Ear plants inside.
> 
> Thanksgiving Cactus
> 
> View attachment 311234


Love those. I used to have one very many years back. I don't remember what happened to it. And I must get myself one again. As they are beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> What a color!!! Do you know what it's called?
> Here's mine, blooming like a crazy thing, even tho I turned it, all the blooms are on one side. How about some photos of your sunroom? I love looking at other members plants...Last night I counted to make a point about saucers, I have 64 plants in my house for the winter.
> My lefty cactus...lol
> View attachment 311237
> 
> I don't have any small tortoises in tort tables anymore. So here's what I've done to the tort table in the Mary and Big Sam's shed
> View attachment 311239
> 
> So I am hoping that the pull of the light will over time, will make the old man cactus straighten up


I love love the colour of your xmas cactus. I need to find myself one just like that and with that same colour....?. I absolutely love plants with deep dark colours. I wear pastel and pink or dark blue colours in clothes, but my plants must have deep dark colours and then I am happy. ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> That's exactly what I was trying to find out. And I apologize to Forum members who were grossed out by my feeble attempt at humor. I really apologize, I didn't realize how gross it was until I reread it just now. It would have been better if I had asked Y


That is one of the beauties of getting older (Not that you are, as I consider both your and your sister to be very young still. ) anyyywayyyyy, when you get older, you can generally get away with saying what you like. People most probably can get offended but they won't hold it against you. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Wellllll.... Hubby had to go back to work today and I didn’t have anyone at home that could watch Jayden while I brought Jess to Houston for her surgery... Dad can watch him, but he doesn’t do the bath, meds, suppers, and things like that... So the only solution I could come up with was to get a hotel room within walking distance of the hospital .. I can be here with Jess and then walk over and take care of the necessities for them.. ..Poor Dad is very run down from the chemo but he’s here .. said that Jayden is taking care of him! Jess is still in surgery this morning but should be out any minute now. I’ve been face timing them intermittently.. Once I get Jess back and settled in her room, I’ll run over and check on them. ?


Oh Heather. That is a a lot on your plate. I so wish I could help. But I promise I send lots of good thoughts and healing vibes over the air and hope it reaches you and Jessica and your Dad.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> You've got an awful lot on your plate right now. Try to stay strong.


almost snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I haven't caught up with your posts yet but I'm very excited because I just found a newt in my kitchen! That's how wet it's been here - even they've had enough of it!
> It's back out in the garden now and will hopefully be safe.
> So to date my wildlife count includes numerous garden birds including a redwing overwintering in the UK, a hedgehog (not seen for a while so he may have moved on), at least 4 frogs and now a newt!
> I wish I'd got a better look at it but it was black and about 10 cm long. Great crested newts are black and very rare but it looked smooth so was probably a common newt. I did try to use my wildlife camera to photograph it but I don't think it worked. Will check later and post here if I caught it.
> Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


Wow, sounds like a fantastic garden you have!! (did that come across as Yoda talk?)?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Now a coat on the outside of the cabinet doors. We’re using Total Boat Lust Matte Finish Varnish. Supposedly you can put a coat on every hour or so with minimal to no required sanding between coats.
> 
> View attachment 311269


You are so lucky to have a talent like that. I love working with wood but am not very good at it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok.... corny joke for the day... what does Chevy and EllieMay have in common???
> 
> Like a rock ????????


Very good. Love it.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Lyn... it went relatively well. There was some infection that is cause for concern where the plates, nerve grafts, and bone work was done.. so that site was re-opened, irrigated and cleaned well and then re-closed.. they did a lot of closure where the fasciotomy was but some had to be left open and packed. Wound vac was removed...the plan is to send her home on IV antibiotics and home health for daily wound care.. (Tomorrow hopefully) they also did a large graft so now there’s another large dressing on her thigh where they took the graft from..;-(. If we make it at home with no issues, we won’t have to come back for two weeks...


That sounds like it went well. And I am sure that it will continue to go well. I am holding thumbs that you get to go home today and that Jessica and your father both heal well.


----------



## CarolM

Whahahaha. ? ? ? ? ? ??? I did not even see that. Just shows you, you have subconsciously ruined me forever..... I will never get rid of the duck.


----------



## CarolM

Good Wednesday Everyone.

Well we finally got to the middle of the week. Yay almost at the weekend. although nowadays you look forward to the weekend the whole week, get to the weekend and before you have even blinked you are looking forward to the weekend again. Sigh a never ending story. I really really cannot wait for the day that I retire. I really need to pick up my socks and start walking properly again. I have not been getting my 10 000 steps in daily for the last two weeks which is very bad. I really have to start working on it better. We had a tremor again the other night, Stephen felt it, me I was so far down in dream land that I felt absolutely nothing. My bad. But at least the house did not fall down, otherwise it would have fallen down around me and I would be none the wiser. Okay enough rambling on, as I have nothing else interesting to say. My life currently is filled with bickering residents, work, home, family and garden. So not much else going on.

I think I now might have this:




Enjoy and have an awesome Wednesday.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Lyn... it went relatively well. There was some infection that is cause for concern where the plates, nerve grafts, and bone work was done.. so that site was re-opened, irrigated and cleaned well and then re-closed.. they did a lot of closure where the fasciotomy was but some had to be left open and packed. Wound vac was removed...the plan is to send her home on IV antibiotics and home health for daily wound care.. (Tomorrow hopefully) they also did a large graft so now there’s another large dressing on her thigh where they took the graft from..;-(. If we make it at home with no issues, we won’t have to come back for two weeks...


Such a lot for her to go through, and a big worry for you Heather. 
Hopefully some time at home will lift her spirits. 
Safe journey x


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How do you know it wasn’t Elvis? Or Maryln Monroe? Or someone reincarnated?
> Just stepped in for a spot of tea..?


I'm sure they'd come back as something far more glamorous - a swan and peacock maybe.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Wow, sounds like a fantastic garden you have!! (did that come across as Yoda talk?)?



All not at! My garden is very small but messy so lots of places for amphibians to hide and full of worms, slugs and snails so that keeps them and the hedgehog happy.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Everyone.
> 
> Well we finally got to the middle of the week. Yay almost at the weekend. although nowadays you look forward to the weekend the whole week, get to the weekend and before you have even blinked you are looking forward to the weekend again. Sigh a never ending story. I really really cannot wait for the day that I retire. I really need to pick up my socks and start walking properly again. I have not been getting my 10 000 steps in daily for the last two weeks which is very bad. I really have to start working on it better. We had a tremor again the other night, Stephen felt it, me I was so far down in dream land that I felt absolutely nothing. My bad. But at least the house did not fall down, otherwise it would have fallen down around me and I would be none the wiser. Okay enough rambling on, as I have nothing else interesting to say. My life currently is filled with bickering residents, work, home, family and garden. So not much else going on.
> 
> I think I now might have this:
> 
> View attachment 311286
> 
> 
> Enjoy and have an awesome Wednesday.
> View attachment 311287


Tremors? For some reason I never associate SA with earthquakes but I suppose they can happen anywhere. We get them occasionally in the UK. You're not living over a diamond mine are you?
Happy Wednesday to you too Carol.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Another wet and miserable day here - I won't be going anywhere today!
Lola is just surfacing from his house but won't be long before he wants to get back in the warm - I know how he feels!
Have a good hump day!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> All not at! My garden is very small but messy so lots of places for amphibians to hide and full of worms, slugs and snails so that keeps them and the hedgehog happy.


Lucky amphibians and hedgehog.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Tremors? For some reason I never associate SA with earthquakes but I suppose they can happen anywhere. We get them occasionally in the UK. You're not living over a diamond mine are you?
> Happy Wednesday to you too Carol.


Oh boy I wish I was living over a diamond mine ..... well only if it has diamonds in it that is.  ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> so funny you say that....
> I have a band on hold called :
> 
> “The Neurotic Outsiders”
> They have a song called “nasty ho”
> And one called “Jerk”.
> 
> (Real grunge and Naughty)
> All prepared in my CD player (ok... so I didn’t throw it out yet..)
> And facing their “Adjoining wall”
> ?
> If you please and have time in your day...
> Endulge me and have a listen for yourself.
> I think you’ll agree , it’s right up their alley.


Mix it up with some NWA- Oh when that first came out and I heard a bootleg copy!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Lyn... it went relatively well. There was some infection that is cause for concern where the plates, nerve grafts, and bone work was done.. so that site was re-opened, irrigated and cleaned well and then re-closed.. they did a lot of closure where the fasciotomy was but some had to be left open and packed. Wound vac was removed...the plan is to send her home on IV antibiotics and home health for daily wound care.. (Tomorrow hopefully) they also did a large graft so now there’s another large dressing on her thigh where they took the graft from..;-(. If we make it at home with no issues, we won’t have to come back for two weeks...


Such a lot for her to go through and for you to cope with. Massive electronic hugs from me


----------



## Maro2Bear

Colder overnight - our bird bath fountain had ice. First ice of the season.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Me too.. That's Dads birthday and I’m sure gonna celebrate the fact that he’s still here.. He’s been the one constant in my life that’s never changed.. right now, he’s asleep in a hotel 4 hours away from home ( when I know he’s run down from Chemo) just so he can watch Jayden close to me while Jess has another surgery.. He’s where I get my strength from and I’m very thankful.. Guess I better make sure and tell him first thing in the morning  Thanks for reminding me!


Wow you do have your plate full. Blessings to your Dad and Jess and the whole family. Hang in there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last night‘s dinner, wifey got creative with some tacos. Quick brush of olive oil then popped over a baking dish covered with foil to make crisp taco bowls. Some diced lettuce, corn, black beans, onions & tomatoes with a dash of hot sauce & a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Maro2Bear

@EllieMay Stay Strong. We’re all behind you. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> All not at! My garden is very small but messy so lots of places for amphibians to hide and full of worms, slugs and snails so that keeps them and the hedgehog happy.



I was buying lettuce for my tortoise one day.
When I came home I put it in the fridge till I was ready to use it ...TWO DAYS LATER....
I found this little guy!
He survived the fridge for TWO whole days!! ?
Needless to say.... He has a 10 gallon tank and lives with me now... his name is Gary. ?. I couldn’t just throw him out could I??
Outside is too cold and I have never seen a snail here in my life!!??
so he would be lonely and have to fend for himself...
He’s just a baby!!
(probably wants to get the h*ll away from me first chance he gets.) ?
If he could talk he would probably tell you,
“This crazy b *! ch had her mom knit me a hat to sleep in!! “
????????????
In my defense .... I was trying to keep my mom busy she is older and is sitting doing nothing.. ?. Lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Mix it up with some NWA- Oh when that first came out and I heard a bootleg copy!



got it!!! And thanks ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> got it!!! And thanks ??



oooohhhh!!!!! I remember when that first came out holy mackerel!!!!!! ???


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Another wet and miserable day here - I won't be going anywhere today!
> Lola is just surfacing from his house but won't be long before he wants to get back in the warm - I know how he feels!
> Have a good hump day!


I woke up to a wet world too. And I had left one of Misty's bed outside to air. Now it's a sopping mess.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Box Update. This is the top trim of the Ships Box. I had to scrape all the old finish off. Applied a red mahogany stain to bring back the original color. A different varnish applied to this piece since I had to sand back to plain wood. Next coat in 12 hours.


----------



## Maro2Bear

If it’s cold, dark & wet where you are, just be happy you aren‘t in Alaska at this location! Dark for the next 66 days!






I checked google maps, yep, it’s up there at the northern tip of Alaska.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> That is one of the beauties of getting older (Not that you are, as I consider both your and your sister to be very young still. ) anyyywayyyyy, when you get older, you can generally get away with saying what you like. People most probably can get offended but they won't hold it against you. ?


I think it takes that long to not give a hoot anymore... and you've earned the right to speak your mind. They just chuck it off to senility anyway. ? And think you're a cute oldie but goodie.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> If it’s cold, dark & wet where you are, just be happy you aren‘t in Alaska at this location! Dark for the next 66 days!
> 
> View attachment 311337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked google maps, yep, it’s up there at the northern tip of Alaska.
> 
> 
> View attachment 311338



who would want to live there???
I need sun!
I love winter more
But I do need sun!
I am not a vampire ?‍!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was buying lettuce for my tortoise one day.
> When I came home I put it in the fridge till I was ready to use it ...TWO DAYS LATER....
> I found this little guy!
> He survived the fridge for TWO whole days!! ?
> Needless to say.... He has a 10 gallon tank and lives with me now... his name is Gary. ?. I couldn’t just throw him out could I??
> Outside is too cold and I have never seen a snail here in my life!!??
> so he would be lonely and have to fend for himself...
> He’s just a baby!!
> (probably wants to get the h*ll away from me first chance he gets.) ?
> If he could talk he would probably tell you,
> “This crazy b *! ch had her mom knit me a hat to sleep in!! “
> ????????????
> In my defense .... I was trying to keep my mom busy she is older and is sitting doing nothing.. ?. Lol
> 
> View attachment 311316
> View attachment 311318
> View attachment 311319
> View attachment 311321
> View attachment 311322
> View attachment 311323



Cute snail. We mostly have slugs, they are too lazy to grow a shell i guess.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute snail. We mostly have slugs, they are too lazy to grow a shell i guess.



I often wonder.....
when we were growing up as kids the rest of my family had bunnies dogs and cats.
My first pet was a gecko ..? ?
and from then on I’ve owned reptiles for the rest of my life !!!
for some reason they just seem to find ME???
And not for nothing ..but
why.... oh whyyyyyy!!!!.......
do I pick the two SLOWEST things on the face of the planet as pets ????
(The one thing I am NOT .... is slow...)
People always tell me to slow down.
Take my time..
I even speak fast?!!!!
I just can’t do it???
You’d have to tie me down in order for me to sit for more than an hour!!
I am ALWAYS about to explode when walking with my tortoise outside. 
I am saying to her ..”come on.. come on....
Move yer tooochieee!!” 
COME ON DAM IT!! I AM GONNA BE LATE! 
?
Then when she looks up at me as if to say...
(Bugs bunny voice).....
“Aaaaahhhh——sshhaaat aaapppp!”
I get down on all fours and tell her I am sorry .. she comes before anything else.. she should take her time I’ll wait.. ?
She has me by the ....s.......... I guess??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Anyone else see this! Poor little owl.....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else see this! Poor little owl.....
> 
> View attachment 311341



I JUST SAW THAT ON THE NEWS!!!!
How cute!!
I want him!
I hope they bring him somewhere nice to be released....
He’s just a wee baby!
We should tell the lady who rescues hedgehogs ? to go get it...
She knows “people” she could call to make sure he gets the right attention.
Poor wee man....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I JUST SAW THAT ON THE NEWS!!!!
> How cute!!
> I want him!
> I hope they bring him somewhere nice to be released....
> He’s just a wee baby!
> We should tell the lady who rescues hedgehogs ? to go get it...
> She knows “people” she could call to make sure he gets the right attention.
> Poor wee man....?





Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else see this! Poor little owl.....
> 
> View attachment 311341



There is also another one living in the NY trees and the paparazzi are ALL OVER IT!
I hope he poops on one of them.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> if you make it home ....
> I would go and bash that other kid!!!
> Sorry to say that..
> I don’t want to upset you... but he should be there or the very least know what is going on and ALL the trouble he has caused to such a wonderful peaceful family.
> Little brat!
> we love you EllieMay!!
> and are there with you in spirit!!! ??


We aren’t going to make it home today.. hopefully tomorrow... but YES MAM... HIS DAY IS COMING


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> If it’s cold, dark & wet where you are, just be happy you aren‘t in Alaska at this location! Dark for the next 66 days!
> 
> View attachment 311337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked google maps, yep, it’s up there at the northern tip of Alaska.
> 
> 
> View attachment 311338


Holy smokes!! My sister just asked me this morning if I would visit her in Alaska.. she is considering a job offer that’s twice her current salary... ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> We aren’t going to make it home today.. hopefully tomorrow... but YES MAM... HIS DAY IS COMING




I am so sorry you won’t be home tonight.
It’s too cold out anyway. 
Find something warm AMD wrap yourself up tonight.. tomorrow is only a blink away.
And.. about that kid comment.....

Gooood.... you just made my holidays! 
best wishes to you all! ? (unicorns are said to be lucky.)


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Wednesday Everyone.
> 
> Well we finally got to the middle of the week. Yay almost at the weekend. although nowadays you look forward to the weekend the whole week, get to the weekend and before you have even blinked you are looking forward to the weekend again. Sigh a never ending story. I really really cannot wait for the day that I retire. I really need to pick up my socks and start walking properly again. I have not been getting my 10 000 steps in daily for the last two weeks which is very bad. I really have to start working on it better. We had a tremor again the other night, Stephen felt it, me I was so far down in dream land that I felt absolutely nothing. My bad. But at least the house did not fall down, otherwise it would have fallen down around me and I would be none the wiser. Okay enough rambling on, as I have nothing else interesting to say. My life currently is filled with bickering residents, work, home, family and garden. So not much else going on.
> 
> I think I now might have this:
> 
> View attachment 311286
> 
> 
> Enjoy and have an awesome Wednesday.
> View attachment 311287


Well...im kinda trapped like a rat in a trap ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute snail. We mostly have slugs, they are too lazy to grow a shell i guess.


I have snails with horns but they are called slugs. They grow their shell in their belly. I don't think any of those are cute if I step on it...yuk


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Last night‘s dinner, wifey got creative with some tacos. Quick brush of olive oil then popped over a baking dish covered with foil to make crisp taco bowls. Some diced lettuce, corn, black beans, onions & tomatoes with a dash of hot sauce & a dollop of sour cream.
> 
> View attachment 311312


I do that too. But I have a little set of baking pans that will do that with tortillas. Even the big ones.


Maro2Bear said:


> Last night‘s dinner, wifey got creative with some tacos. Quick brush of olive oil then popped over a baking dish covered with foil to make crisp taco bowls. Some diced lettuce, corn, black beans, onions & tomatoes with a dash of hot sauce & a dollop of sour cream.
> 
> View attachment 311312


----------



## Ray--Opo




----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I do that too. But I have a little set of baking pans that will do that with tortillas. Even the big ones.


I tried to send a pic but it's complicated sooo. Now here's a pic. The pans are one of those as seen on TV deals . I can do 4 hard shell taco salad bowls at a time.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 311379


It's bad here already...as soon as the possibility of a shutdown gets even mentioned... all the stores mysteriously run out of tp. Especially my kind.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I often wonder.....
> when we were growing up as kids the rest of my family had bunnies dogs and cats.
> My first pet was a gecko ..? ?
> and from then on I’ve owned reptiles for the rest of my life !!!
> for some reason they just seem to find ME???
> And not for nothing ..but
> why.... oh whyyyyyy!!!!.......
> do I pick the two SLOWEST things on the face of the planet as pets ????
> (The one thing I am NOT .... is slow...)
> People always tell me to slow down.
> Take my time..
> I even speak fast?!!!!
> I just can’t do it???
> You’d have to tie me down in order for me to sit for more than an hour!!
> I am ALWAYS about to explode when walking with my tortoise outside.
> I am saying to her ..”come on.. come on....
> Move yer tooochieee!!”
> COME ON DAM IT!! I AM GONNA BE LATE!
> ?
> Then when she looks up at me as if to say...
> (Bugs bunny voice).....
> “Aaaaahhhh——sshhaaat aaapppp!”
> I get down on all fours and tell her I am sorry .. she comes before anything else.. she should take her time I’ll wait.. ?
> She has me by the ....s.......... I guess??


It's a perfect example of why an odd couple works. They take a bit of crazy from each other and tone it down ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute snail. We mostly have slugs, they are too lazy to grow a shell i guess.


If that were *MY* snail, I would feed it to a box turtle


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Tremors? For some reason I never associate SA with earthquakes but I suppose they can happen anywhere. We get them occasionally in the UK. You're not living over a diamond mine are you?
> Happy Wednesday to you too Carol.


I was sitting cross legged one day on a chair. A tremor from an earthquake went through Ohio. I didn't feel a thing but everyone else in the room did. They had both feet on the floor.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> If that were *MY* snail, I would feed it to a box turtle



Is this gonna be our first fight? ??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> If that were *MY* snail, I would feed it to a box turtle


I'm hoping toads like them too.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'm hoping toads like them too.?



Cathyyyy!!!!!
Don’t help her out!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathyyyy!!!!!
> Don’t help her out!! ?


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathyyyy!!!!!
> Don’t help her out!! ?


Well... and that's a deep subject. I don't mind having pets but let's face it!!!! Snails are slimy!!! So I'm hoping toads will eat em. Kinda like a natural deterrent. Otherwise I'll have to give the snails my leftover Miller. Then all the local birds will eat pickled snails. But if toads do like snails as a treat I'll still have to worry about toad turds sooo.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... and that's a deep subject. I don't mind having pets but let's face it!!!! Snails are slimy!!! So I'm hoping toads will eat em. Kinda like a natural deterrent. Otherwise I'll have to give the snails my leftover Miller. Then all the local birds will eat pickled snails. But if toads do like snails as a treat I'll still have to worry about toad turds sooo.?



maybe this one was imported because I swear he is not slimy at all!!
I thought the same thing but one day I held him in my hand and it felt like a little pebble.
No slime what so ever? 
oh God!!.... maybe he needs more water?
Am I dehydrating him????? ?
No he sits in a water dish after being fed.
?


----------



## EllieMay

And then..... there was this nut... ???


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I JUST SAW THAT ON THE NEWS!!!!
> How cute!!
> I want him!
> I hope they bring him somewhere nice to be released....
> He’s just a wee baby!
> We should tell the lady who rescues hedgehogs ? to go get it...
> She knows “people” she could call to make sure he gets the right attention.
> Poor wee man....?


It made the news here in the UK too. Hopefully, it will be ready for release soon. It doesn’t look like there’s much wrong with it


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Holy smokes!! My sister just asked me this morning if I would visit her in Alaska.. she is considering a job offer that’s twice her current salary... ???


I would ! I’d love an excuse to visit so ewhere new. I must have a woord with my sister!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I would ! I’d love an excuse to visit so ewhere new. I must have a woord with my sister!


Lol!! That’s almost exactly what I told her ?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I often wonder.....
> when we were growing up as kids the rest of my family had bunnies dogs and cats.
> My first pet was a gecko ..? ?
> and from then on I’ve owned reptiles for the rest of my life !!!
> for some reason they just seem to find ME???
> And not for nothing ..but
> why.... oh whyyyyyy!!!!.......
> do I pick the two SLOWEST things on the face of the planet as pets ????
> (The one thing I am NOT .... is slow...)
> People always tell me to slow down.
> Take my time..
> I even speak fast?!!!!
> I just can’t do it???
> You’d have to tie me down in order for me to sit for more than an hour!!
> I am ALWAYS about to explode when walking with my tortoise outside.
> I am saying to her ..”come on.. come on....
> Move yer tooochieee!!”
> COME ON DAM IT!! I AM GONNA BE LATE!
> ?
> Then when she looks up at me as if to say...
> (Bugs bunny voice).....
> “Aaaaahhhh——sshhaaat aaapppp!”
> I get down on all fours and tell her I am sorry .. she comes before anything else.. she should take her time I’ll wait.. ?
> She has me by the ....s.......... I guess??


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's bad here already...as soon as the possibility of a shutdown gets even mentioned... all the stores mysteriously run out of tp. Especially my kind.


Things seemed to have calmed down on the UK - people aren't stockpiling as much now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright & cold. We have icicles hanging down in the bird fountain. It’s still running since i topped it off, but soon time to bring it in for the Winter.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well... and that's a deep subject. I don't mind having pets but let's face it!!!! Snails are slimy!!! So I'm hoping toads will eat em. Kinda like a natural deterrent. Otherwise I'll have to give the snails my leftover Miller. Then all the local birds will eat pickled snails. But if toads do like snails as a treat I'll still have to worry about toad turds sooo.?


I couldn't handle a snail or slug because of the slime, ugh!!! But my thoughts are that everything on this earth has it's place in the great scheme of things even if it's just to be part of food chains.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Holy smokes!! My sister just asked me this morning if I would visit her in Alaska.. she is considering a job offer that’s twice her current salary... ???



Salaries are twice as much ‘cause prices in general for most things are high.

 The cost of *food* in *Alaska*, especially rural areas, exceeds the national average. *As* a general rule, the *more* rural your location, the *more* you pay for *food*, particularly fresh fruit and vegetables. Transporting *food* to isolated areas is *expensive*, and this cost gets passed to the end consumer.

 Why is Alaska so expensive?
The easy answer is that *Alaska* is big and sparsely populated, access to many places is difficult and it's far from places where goods are manufactured. Shipping is, therefore, *expensive*, and it drives up the costs of everything from gasoline to lumber to finished consumer goods. Hence, everything is more *expensive*.

So, before she gets too excited, have her look at all the costs...


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's very windy and cold but quite bright here today - at the moment.
I think a little walk to blow some cobwebs away is on the cards. 
Have a good Thursday all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It made the news here in the UK too. Hopefully, it will be ready for release soon. It doesn’t look like there’s much wrong with it



All x-rays are clear. Just scared & hungry & prob dehydrated. The rescue group made it sound like they would be releasing soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since we’ve been sharing “Christmas Cactus” pix, this article here was just sent out by our local garden center. Soooo, do you have an Easter, Thanksgiving or Christmas cactus?

First the in-depth care article - https://behnkes.com/christmas-cactus-easiest-flowering-houseplant/

And the comparison


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Salaries are twice as much ‘cause prices in general for most things are high.
> 
> ➡➡ The cost of *food* in *Alaska*, especially rural areas, exceeds the national average. *As* a general rule, the *more* rural your location, the *more* you pay for *food*, particularly fresh fruit and vegetables. Transporting *food* to isolated areas is *expensive*, and this cost gets passed to the end consumer.
> 
> ➡➡ Why is Alaska so expensive?
> The easy answer is that *Alaska* is big and sparsely populated, access to many places is difficult and it's far from places where goods are manufactured. Shipping is, therefore, *expensive*, and it drives up the costs of everything from gasoline to lumber to finished consumer goods. Hence, everything is more *expensive*.
> 
> So, before she gets too excited, have her look at all the costs...


Copy and pasting directly to her!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's very windy and cold but quite bright here today - at the moment.
> I think a little walk to blow some cobwebs away is on the cards.
> Have a good Thursday all.


Sounds nice.. have a good walk and dress warmly!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright & cold. We have icicles hanging down in the bird fountain. It’s still running since i topped it off, but soon time to bring it in for the Winter.



Some evidence just in.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe this one was imported because I swear he is not slimy at all!!
> I thought the same thing but one day I held him in my hand and it felt like a little pebble.
> No slime what so ever?
> oh God!!.... maybe he needs more water?
> Am I dehydrating him????? ?
> No he sits in a water dish after being fed.
> ?


E-gads!!!! You held him with a bare hand???? OMGosh, snail slime is freakin horrendous. I would rather rub wet cat food all over my nekkid body than have a snail in my palm. You are one tuff broad


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!
> View attachment 311404


Good morning sweetie. Again we have rain. If an Oregonian waited for it to stop raining to do their outside work, that work would never get done. I am a native Californian but have turned in a real Oregonian, yesterday I did most of my front yard chores in the rain; cold wet heavy rain. It's still dark here, but it's beginning to sound like I'm gonna rake the leaves out of the tort pens in the rain again. But if you don't get the leaves off the grass, it kills the grass and leaves mud. Sulcata don't eat mud. 
I hope Jess is doing better. I won a pretty good Workman's Comp case for a broken right wrist, and my hurt wrist was not even 1/2 of the damage she received.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Some evidence just in.
> View attachment 311410


Oh boy, I am not looking forward to that. We are still in the low 40's


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Copy and pasting directly to her!!!



I have a friend who moved there. All the supplies have to be transported in somehow. Loaf bread...$7, I would love to move there, always wanted to, but I don't have that kinda money


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Good morning sweetie. Again we have rain. If an Oregonian waited for it to stop raining to do their outside work, that work would never get done. I am a native Californian but have turned in a real Oregonian, yesterday I did most of my front yard chores in the rain; cold wet heavy rain. It's still dark here, but it's beginning to sound like I'm gonna rake the leaves out of the tort pens in the rain again. But if you don't get the leaves off the grass, it kills the grass and leaves mud. Sulcata don't eat mud.
> I hope Jess is doing better. I won a pretty good Workman's Comp case for a broken right wrist, and my hurt wrist was not even 1/2 of the damage she received.


 I think I would have to move.. All the rain does not sound like my cup of tea.. I do understand about the leaves though. I was stressing over the little tortoise pen on my 3 days at home.. hubby told me it was too wet to mess with and I told him the same thing you just said about my grass!! I worked too hard to grow it! Anyway, I got the leaves up before I left.. I’m sure they will be piled up agin when I get home.. 

Jess is fighting her way through this. I don’t think any of us realized how bad it was gonna be but surely we are on the down hill slide now... we have just had lots of complications. It’s scary but I know I have to stay positive.. we really hope to be out of this hospital today! 
I did hire a lawyer for her.. she turns 18 next month and will likely have many more surgeries to come so I want her taken care of!! Not to mention, I want my life back and money too!! Anyway!! You enjoy your day and hopefully I’ll have something great to say by tonight


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I have a friend who moved there. All the supplies have to be transported in somehow. Loaf bread...$7, I would love to move there, always wanted to, but I don't have that kinda money


I want to visit somebody else there but the cold weather is not for me!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I want to visit somebody else there but the cold weather is not for me!!!





EllieMay said:


> I think I would have to move.. All the rain does not sound like my cup of tea.. I do understand about the leaves though. I was stressing over the little tortoise pen on my 3 days at home.. hubby told me it was too wet to mess with and I told him the same thing you just said about my grass!! I worked too hard to grow it! Anyway, I got the leaves up before I left.. I’m sure they will be piled up agin when I get home..
> 
> People in Oregon don't tan... they rust


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I want to visit somebody else there but the cold weather is not for me!!!



Summertime! It’s nice. Long dayd good temps.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I tried to send a pic but it's complicated sooo. Now here's a pic. The pans are one of those as seen on TV deals . I can do 4 hard shell taco salad bowls at a time.
> View attachment 311381


Do they work? I have seen those on tv also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute snail. We mostly have slugs, they are too lazy to grow a shell i guess.


When I lived in Ohio there was a type of slug that was about 4 to 6 inches long. They would come out by the hundreds when it rained. Never saw a slug that big.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Christmas tree is done. I have to say Rose did a great job!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas tree is done. I have to say Rose did a great job!
> View attachment 311415


She's got quite the talent for it. Very pretty!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas tree is done. I have to say Rose did a great job!
> View attachment 311415


She did an excellent job! Luv it ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> She's got quite the talent for it. Very pretty!


Thank you, I will tell Rose. I told her she should open a business, decorating trees and homes for people who don't have time to decorate.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> She did an excellent job! Luv it ?


Thanks, I am showing her the posts from you all.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I will tell Rose. I told her she should open a business, decorating trees and homes for people who don't have time to decorate.


She should!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas tree is done. I have to say Rose did a great job!
> View attachment 311415



Rose!?
YOU'RE HIRED!!!! ?
You should really get a job doing Macy’s NY windows!!!
They look terrible this year! 
what beauty in the color scheme.
You have a knack...
A designer .... they make a lot of money,
I think??? 
Home designer!
That’s what you should be!
Gorgeous simply gorgeous....


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Do they work? I have seen those on tv also.


I really like them. I can bake crispy taco salad bowls with any size tortilla of any kind. Yet 4 of them fit together in one small space for storage.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas tree is done. I have to say Rose did a great job!
> View attachment 311415


Very pretty. I like how it matches the lights.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas tree is done. I have to say Rose did a great job


Rose certainly did a fantastic job, it's beautiful!

Mine won't be going up until Xmas Eve as usual.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't handle a snail or slug because of the slime, ugh!!! But my thoughts are that everything on this earth has it's place in the great scheme of things even if it's just to be part of food chains.


They leave silvery slimey signatures in the mornings on the sidewalk...or the windows... some of them are big and long! They even have horns. It's kinda a debate in the scientific world. They call the landsnails slugs. I think they are snails if they have a coil.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> When I lived in Ohio there was a type of slug that was about 4 to 6 inches long. They would come out by the hundreds when it rained. Never saw a slug that big.


If they were yellow they were banana slugs uuuuugly


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe this one was imported because I swear he is not slimy at all!!
> I thought the same thing but one day I held him in my hand and it felt like a little pebble.
> No slime what so ever?
> oh God!!.... maybe he needs more water?
> Am I dehydrating him????? ?
> No he sits in a water dish after being fed.
> ?


I saw a little anole here in Ohio at a Lowe's. I wanted to just bring him home but couldn't. So I hoped for the best. That the bromeliad would be sold to a safe environment for the cutie.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I am sorta Christmas crazy! These are up year round!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is the finished decorating at night with the lights turned on. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> They leave silvery slimey signatures in the mornings on the sidewalk...or the windows... some of them are big and long! They even have horns. It's kinda a debate in the scientific world. They call the landsnails slugs. I think they are snails if they have a coil.



i thought they are called snails when they have a shell?
A slug is just a long fat worm lookin’ thing..
Same family but a little different...
Still in all MINE is cute and not slimy in the least? Maybe he’s dehydrated?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the finished decorating at night with the lights turned on. ?
> View attachment 311438



HHHOOOOWWW BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cute snail. We mostly have slugs, they are too lazy to grow a shell i guess.


Well unfortunately I have plenty of both. ? And they eat my plants.?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I often wonder.....
> when we were growing up as kids the rest of my family had bunnies dogs and cats.
> My first pet was a gecko ..? ?
> and from then on I’ve owned reptiles for the rest of my life !!!
> for some reason they just seem to find ME???
> And not for nothing ..but
> why.... oh whyyyyyy!!!!.......
> do I pick the two SLOWEST things on the face of the planet as pets ????
> (The one thing I am NOT .... is slow...)
> People always tell me to slow down.
> Take my time..
> I even speak fast?!!!!
> I just can’t do it???
> You’d have to tie me down in order for me to sit for more than an hour!!
> I am ALWAYS about to explode when walking with my tortoise outside.
> I am saying to her ..”come on.. come on....
> Move yer tooochieee!!”
> COME ON DAM IT!! I AM GONNA BE LATE!
> ?
> Then when she looks up at me as if to say...
> (Bugs bunny voice).....
> “Aaaaahhhh——sshhaaat aaapppp!”
> I get down on all fours and tell her I am sorry .. she comes before anything else.. she should take her time I’ll wait.. ?
> She has me by the ....s.......... I guess??


Whahaha. You are the best. Next time I want the pic of you on all fours. ???


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Anyone else see this! Poor little owl.....
> 
> View attachment 311341


Shame. Somehow I don't think he hitched a ride. It was more likely they stole his home poor thing.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I tried to send a pic but it's complicated sooo. Now here's a pic. The pans are one of those as seen on TV deals . I can do 4 hard shell taco salad bowls at a time.
> View attachment 311381


Ooohh those are nice.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I would ! I’d love an excuse to visit so ewhere new. I must have a woord with my sister!


Maybe we can all get our sisters to move to Alaska so we can visit them and while we are there we can just happen to bump into each other.???


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!
> View attachment 311404


Good Mornooning. 

And Happy Friday. The Yayyy day!!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I couldn't handle a snail or slug because of the slime, ugh!!! But my thoughts are that everything on this earth has it's place in the great scheme of things even if it's just to be part of food chains.


I don't only want to be here as part of the food chain. Hopefully I have a more important role to play.?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas tree is done. I have to say Rose did a great job!
> View attachment 311415


She has done fantastic job.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I will tell Rose. I told her she should open a business, decorating trees and homes for people who don't have time to decorate.


Fantastic idea.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am sorta Christmas crazy! These are up year round!


If not. Why not!


----------



## CarolM

All caught up but will have to chat later as I am starting the working day now.


----------



## CarolM

Just popping in quick to wish everybody a Happy Friday:






Have an awesome one!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Just popping in quick to wish everybody a Happy Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome one!!


Same to you Carol - don't work too hard.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
More rain for us today.
I've been to the hospital to have my face dressing replaced again.
They are gradually 'sloughing' off the dead skin around the graft so will have a few more appointments before they're done with me yet, 
I can't wait to give _all_ my face a good wash!!!
It's 1 pm and Lola is just getting up - he must be a teenager.
I'm going to follow his example and stay indoors today.
Have a good Friday all!


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i thought they are called snails when they have a shell?
> A slug is just a long fat worm lookin’ thing..
> Same family but a little different...
> Still in all MINE is cute and not slimy in the least? Maybe he’s dehydrated?? ?


Yep here in the UK, Snails have shells and slugs are snails without shells.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is this gonna be our first fight? ??


looks like it!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Since we’ve been sharing “Christmas Cactus” pix, this article here was just sent out by our local garden center. Soooo, do you have an Easter, Thanksgiving or Christmas cactus?
> 
> First the in-depth care article - https://behnkes.com/christmas-cactus-easiest-flowering-houseplant/
> 
> And the comparison
> View attachment 311409


mine...Thanksgiving cactus...on the kitchen counter...gonna have a drink


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Maybe we can all get our sisters to move to Alaska so we can visit them and while we are there we can just happen to bump into each other.???


no comment ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> no comment ?


Yeah, it is either gonna have to be you or Yvonne who is the sister moving.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another bright sunny cool morning, but warmer than yesterday. No ice in the fountain. Discovered that all of a sudden the Whitetail deer have taken a liking to our Fuyu Persimmon that are on the very edge of totally ripening. Found one knocked off the tree & half eaten. (I treated myself to the half the deer left behind). The astringent taste is now gone, but the fruit is still in the hard as a Granny Smith apple stage. In order to keep the darn deer away, I wrapped all the low hanging fruit in foil. No leaves now — just aluminum baubles. I’ll get a pix - almost as fancy as Ray’s Christmas tree.

Our “Boat Kitchen Cabinet Project” is moving along - but in order to facilitate careful varnishing with no drips, streaks or errors, it’s taken center stage on wifey’s kitchen island. Better lighting, better height, no dust. The varnish put down these last three days takes a very long 12 hours @72 degrees to dry. This is super duper marine grade varnish that protects wood from moisture & sunlight. Once dry, a few coats of the Total Boat dries in an hour UV protection varnish & we’ll be done. Soon done ?️️


----------



## Roxanneizded

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Are you ok?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Roxanneizded said:


> Are you ok?



Welcome! Tidgy’s Dad is ok - it’s the rest of us that need help. By now you have hopefully read & caught up on the remaining 171,241 posts. If not, pull up a two-legged stool, crack open a bottle of freshly fermented Tortoise Meade and join in. There’s some cheese awaiting in the round corner once you are ready. Ps - happy friday, unless you are in Perth or Oz, so, happy Saturday too. Texas...probably a friend of @EllieMay


----------



## Maro2Bear

Folks are always looking for tents to increase humidity, often times the tents seem a bit flimsy. 

The grow tents here look to be a bit studier, with better internal frames that will facilitate lighting arrangements.









Covert 4' x 4' Grow Tent


Find the Covert 4' x 4' Grow Tent at Hydrobuilder and start your plants in the most value-packed tent on the market!




hydrobuilder.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Yeah, it is either gonna have to be you or Yvonne who is the sister moving.


She won't even take her truck on the hiway, I cannot see her trying to keep 50 tortoises warm in Wassila in the winter. and figuring out growing veggies, and protecting herself from the bears...and she would totally have a buncha wild raccoons as pets


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Rose certainly did a fantastic job, it's beautiful!
> 
> Mine won't be going up until Xmas Eve as usual.


Mine goes up after my Mum’s mid December birthday. She doesn’t live with us, but we always waited when I was a child and I kept this going with my kids to stop them burning out before the big day. My childrne never questioned it 

I kniw so many people who decorate their tree on Christmas Eve. Some decorate it after the children have gone to bed so they come down to a decorated tree


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i thought they are called snails when they have a shell?
> A slug is just a long fat worm lookin’ thing..
> Same family but a little different...
> Still in all MINE is cute and not slimy in the least? Maybe he’s dehydrated?? ?


Slimey ones have a coil inside them.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ooohh those are nice.


I found them in a Kroger's. On closeout. Cheap cheap. I wish I'd bought 2 sets. I really like what they do to tortillas baked.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. I’m feeling a bit sorry for myself because I have earache Hopefully it will clear of its own accord.

We had a really hard frost after rain last night. When I went out to the car this morning, the door mirrors wouldn’t fold out as they was so much ice!

At the rescue, I was in the intensive care unit and had a badger and an owl among the animals I dealt with Unfortunately my phone was at home on the kitchen counter, so I have no photos


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> More rain for us today.
> I've been to the hospital to have my face dressing replaced again.
> They are gradually 'sloughing' off the dead skin around the graft so will have a few more appointments before they're done with me yet,
> I can't wait to give _all_ my face a good wash!!!
> It's 1 pm and Lola is just getting up - he must be a teenager.
> I'm going to follow his example and stay indoors today.
> Have a good Friday all!


Sapphire has been eating so good I tried to sneak in his vitamins today. Just on his greens not the usual zucchini. He may have gotten some. On his claws, plastron, etc...or his mouth by accident...??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I’m feeling a bit sorry for myself because I have earache Hopefully it will clear of its own accord.
> 
> We had a really hard frost after rain last night. When I went out to the car this morning, the door mirrors wouldn’t fold out as they was so much ice!
> 
> At the rescue, I was in the intensive care unit and had a badger and an owl among the animals I dealt with Unfortunately my phone was at home on the kitchen counter, so I have no photos


Sorry about your earache. Those suck. And it's that time of year. We're having slow cooker veggie beef and barley soup. I woke up sneezing. Hot soup is my go to.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> If not. Why not!


?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I’m feeling a bit sorry for myself because I have earache Hopefully it will clear of its own accord.
> 
> We had a really hard frost after rain last night. When I went out to the car this morning, the door mirrors wouldn’t fold out as they was so much ice!
> 
> At the rescue, I was in the intensive care unit and had a badger and an owl among the animals I dealt with Unfortunately my phone was at home on the kitchen counter, so I have no photos


What a sad post! So sorry about your ear ache.. I think ears and teeth are the worst ?

of course, missing critter pictures runs a close race ... Hope you feel better with the new day!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Sorry about your earache. Those suck. And it's that time of year. We're having slow cooker veggie beef and barley soup. I woke up sneezing. Hot soup is my go to.?


Soup sounds great! Hopefully it wards of the cold!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I found them in a Kroger's. On closeout. Cheap cheap. I wish I'd bought 2 sets. I really like what they do to tortillas baked.





Cathie G said:


> I found them in a Kroger's. On closeout. Cheap cheap. I wish I'd bought 2 sets. I really like what they do to tortillas baked.


Snails at Kroger's???


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Snails at Kroger's???


I think she was talking about the taco bowls / pans


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Sorry about your earache. Those suck. And it's that time of year. We're having slow cooker veggie beef and barley soup. I woke up sneezing. Hot soup is my go to.?


I make loads of soup  It’s our regular lunch. The current batch is sweet potato, butternut squash, lentil and orange... one of my favourites


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. My ear pain has eased, so I am hopeful it will clear completely.

We aren’t up to anything amazing due to lockdown. The house guttering needs clearing of moss... as long as the wind stays low enough to go up a long ladder.

We’ll go for a walk and I shall make a few more face masks to top up my supply. I’ve been selling them to raise funds for the rescue.


These are my current designs. I have made over 400 this year and raised over £1800!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I think she was talking about the taco bowls / pans


Yeah, I know. I was tryin to make a funny...evidently I failed


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, I know. I was tryin to make a funny...evidently I failed
> 
> View attachment 311507


Grumpyface is eating the smallest meal worms I can get. Look how big the worms look and Grumpy is barely able to eat them, but he eats them really good. I offer fruit as well, but if it ain't wiggling, he won't eat it...lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Just popping in quick to wish everybody a Happy Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an awesome one!!


I start every morning with that dance. It helps to loosen up my joints. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Snails at Kroger's???


?


----------



## Ray--Opo

In the parking lot at Sam's club. Rose is in battling for paper towel and toilet paper.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> In the parking lot at Sam's club. Rose is in battling for paper towel and toilet paper.
> View attachment 311508


us too. It was normal, normal for Covid I mean, there *WAS *enuf t-paper, anyway Tuesday the govenoris of Oregon closed us again, Wednesday no t-paper, wipes, cleaning supplies. So my son and DIL are again running t-paper to me, oh and here's the latest...
I have a daughter, I don't think it has come up here, anyhow she lives in Richmond, Virginia, and has 2 grandson's of mine. I have not seen my daughter since she was 16. Never met either of the grandson's. So, one of the grandson's I have never met, corresponded with, and until a few years ago even knew he existed is coming out here to live with me and sleep in one of my reptile/plant rooms. Now I'm gonna go lay down as I have given myself a headache


----------



## Yvonne G

Today would have been Sabine's birthday. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> us too. It was normal, normal for Covid I mean, there *WAS *enuf t-paper, anyway Tuesday the govenoris of Oregon closed us again, Wednesday no t-paper, wipes, cleaning supplies. So my son and DIL are again running t-paper to me, oh and here's the latest...
> I have a daughter, I don't think it has come up here, anyhow she lives in Richmond, Virginia, and has 2 grandson's of mine. I have not seen my daughter since she was 16. Never met either of the grandson's. So, one of the grandson's I have never met, corresponded with, and until a few years ago even knew he existed is coming out here to live with me and sleep in one of my reptile/plant rooms. Now I'm gonna go lay down as I have given myself a headache


I can go check on if you need me to!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> us too. It was normal, normal for Covid I mean, there *WAS *enuf t-paper, anyway Tuesday the govenoris of Oregon closed us again, Wednesday no t-paper, wipes, cleaning supplies. So my son and DIL are again running t-paper to me, oh and here's the latest...
> I have a daughter, I don't think it has come up here, anyhow she lives in Richmond, Virginia, and has 2 grandson's of mine. I have not seen my daughter since she was 16. Never met either of the grandson's. So, one of the grandson's I have never met, corresponded with, and until a few years ago even knew he existed is coming out here to live with me and sleep in one of my reptile/plant rooms. Now I'm gonna go lay down as I have given myself a headache


Have you been in contact with Michelle, or has this come out of the blue?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Today would have been Sabine's birthday. ?


I know. It’s sad isn’t it  It knocked me back a bit when I realised 

She wouldn’t want us to be dsad though. There’s a huge Sabine shaped hole in the CDR and out hearts x


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I know. It’s sad isn’t it  It knocked me back a bit when I realised ☹
> 
> She wouldn’t want us to be dsad though. There’s a huge Sabine shaped hole in the CDR and out hearts x


Was I drunk when I typed that?

Let me translate...

She wouldn’t want us to be sad though. There’s a huge Sabine shaped hole in the CDR and our hearts x

I can hear Sabine laughing at me


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Soup sounds great! Hopefully it wards of the cold!


I even had some hot leftover veggie soup for breakfast today. ? I actually do feel a bit better after the sneezing fits yesterday. It kinda sucks though now not having visitor's lately because now the 2 of us have to eat the leftovers. ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I make loads of soup  It’s our regular lunch. The current batch is sweet potato, butternut squash, lentil and orange... one of my favourites


The change of weather into winter is easier with hot soup... that's just the way it is.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Winter? No Winter here yet. Yes, yes, it gets cold at night but today it was in the high 60’s, almost 68 i think.

We had a nice morning kayaking. Nice temps, partly sunny & no winds.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Have you been in contact with Michelle, or has this come out of the blue?


Out of the blue I got a desperate call for help. I got a helping hand from my family, he is my grandson, so I will help him all I can


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Out of the blue I got a desperate call for help. I got a helping hand from my family, he is my grandson, so I will help him all I can


49 degrees and I raked leaves with little ice balls bouncing off my head


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I can go check on if you need me to!


No...thanks anyway. I wouldn't want anybody I like to get involved in that drama


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. My ear pain has eased, so I am hopeful it will clear completely.
> 
> We aren’t up to anything amazing due to lockdown. The house guttering needs clearing of moss... as long as the wind stays low enough to go up a long ladder.
> 
> We’ll go for a walk and I shall make a few more face masks to top up my supply. I’ve been selling them to raise funds for the rescue.
> View attachment 311500
> 
> These are my current designs. I have made over 400 this year and raised over £1800!


the kitties and the butterfly's are awesome


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Today would have been Sabine's birthday. ?


I miss her... I found her post on the CDR about doing a count of tortoises on the forum. I thought it was a hilarious proposition. That's how you guys got stuck with me.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, I know. I was tryin to make a funny...evidently I failed
> View attachment 311507


You don't.? however the monkey vine was kinda about snails or neat little pans also. So it was kinda nuts anyway...?


----------



## Lokkje

Maro2Bear said:


> Winter? No Winter here yet. Yes, yes, it gets cold at night but today it was in the high 60’s, almost 68 i think.
> 
> We had a nice morning kayaking. Nice temps, partly sunny & no winds.
> View attachment 311534


Still warm here as well.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Out of the blue I got a desperate call for help. I got a helping hand from my family, he is my grandson, so I will help him all I can


It may be a mutual wonderful thing.. Have fun My grands point out the praying mantis I don't see now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lokkje said:


> Still warm here as well.
> 
> View attachment 311539
> View attachment 311540
> View attachment 311541



Wonderful!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Still warm here as well.
> 
> View attachment 311539
> View attachment 311540
> View attachment 311541


Oh my...beautiful!!! We made it to 38 today. Freakin cold!!! I am such a sissie


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Today would have been Sabine's birthday. ?


I Think she would not want us to be sad.. I know there is know way of controlling that, but I will take the time to Celebrate her memory.. Happy Birthday Sabine!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It can’t be this quiet in here.....can it be?

Sunday is work on the Ship’s Box & gardening day & yard cleaning. ogh, some relaxing & watching football too.

Here’s a quick picstitch of yesterday’s paddling group.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Winter? No Winter here yet. Yes, yes, it gets cold at night but today it was in the high 60’s, almost 68 i think.
> 
> We had a nice morning kayaking. Nice temps, partly sunny & no winds.
> View attachment 311534


We're not really having winter either. Only at night. I can't resist leaving a little bit of the cold crisp air in at night so I got the sniffles. Hot soup and staying in helped.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> We're not really having winter either. Only at night. I can't resist leaving a little bit of the cold crisp air in at night so I got the sniffles. Hot soup and staying in helped.



Yeah, still warm. We always leave our bedroom window open. Fresh cool air is just good.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It can’t be this quiet in here.....can it be?
> 
> Sunday is work on the Ship’s Box & gardening day & yard cleaning. ogh, some relaxing & watching football too.
> 
> Here’s a quick picstitch of yesterday’s paddling group.
> 
> View attachment 311593


It seems it's been quiet for days. I've been quiet because of the sniffles and a lack of energy... plus too many visitors. I've been here lurking around though. I've noticed a few others also ?


----------



## EllieMay

I’ve just been busy! Good afternoon all I raked and blew leaves out of the tortoise yards this morning and then spent some quality time with my beasties!! Now must bathe my Cinder.. these are happy chores!!! Also, wanted to show you my confederate rose blooms that are changing colors..


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. My ear pain has eased, so I am hopeful it will clear completely.
> 
> We aren’t up to anything amazing due to lockdown. The house guttering needs clearing of moss... as long as the wind stays low enough to go up a long ladder.
> 
> We’ll go for a walk and I shall make a few more face masks to top up my supply. I’ve been selling them to raise funds for the rescue.
> View attachment 311500
> 
> These are my current designs. I have made over 400 this year and raised over £1800!


It's funny that I also have a fabric that's really a close match to your butterfly mask. You're across the pond ? I wear mine regularly.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’ve just been busy! Good afternoon all I raked and blew leaves out of the tortoise yards this morning and then spent some quality time with my beasties!! Now must bathe my Cinder.. these are happy chores!!! Also, wanted to show you my confederate rose blooms that are changing colors..
> View attachment 311595
> View attachment 311596
> View attachment 311597
> View attachment 311598
> View attachment 311599


That's good news. And cute photos of you and your critters. If you've been able to be busy, things must be on the mend.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’ve just been busy! Good afternoon all I raked and blew leaves out of the tortoise yards this morning and then spent some quality time with my beasties!! Now must bathe my Cinder.. these are happy chores!!! Also, wanted to show you my confederate rose blooms that are changing colors..
> View attachment 311595
> View attachment 311596
> View attachment 311597
> View attachment 311598
> View attachment 311599



Looking great! You have been really productive.....raking & blowing leaves is good for the back, mind n soul.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew. So much for Sunday being a day of rest. We have a ton of leaves that needed raking, blowing & bagging. I put a lot of our leaves into our back garden to just compost naturally, but we also put a lot to be hauled away. Picked a few loofahs too. 

Saw a YouTube video on making a cube-in-a-cube. Soooooo, for a break, we tackled that little puzzle project.

The Start



Halfway Through


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking great! You have been really productive.....raking & blowing leaves is good for the back, mind n soul.


Ohhhh LAWWWWDDDDD!!!! I may need more leaves ?........ 

NOT!!!! ????

I was going to burn a pile of limbs but just as I’d decided to light, the wind picked up too much for my comfort ... there’s a cold front blowing in!!!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my...beautiful!!! We made it to 38 today. Freakin cold!!! I am such a sissie


I'm weird. I hate being cold and that's anything under 77f. So I'm more of a sissy then you. Yet I have to have a window cracked at night even in the winter. I'm not supposed to because of allergies but I just can't resist that cool night air. Plus I have nice fluffy blankets.?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. So much for Sunday being a day of rest. We have a ton of leaves that needed raking, blowing & bagging. I put a lot of our leaves into our back garden to just compost naturally, but we also put a lot to be hauled away. Picked a few loofahs too.
> 
> Saw a YouTube video on making a cube-in-a-cube. Soooooo, for a break, we tackled that little puzzle project.
> 
> 
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 311604
> 
> 
> Halfway Through
> View attachment 311605



So that’s your secret... leaves!!! 

Cube in cube is cool.. will anxiously await your finished project.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ohhhh LAWWWWDDDDD!!!! I may need more leaves ?........
> 
> NOT!!!! ????
> 
> I was going to burn a pile of limbs but just as I’d decided to light, the wind picked up too much for my comfort ... there’s a cold front blowing in!!!


Well that's a bonfire for a better day.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. So much for Sunday being a day of rest. We have a ton of leaves that needed raking, blowing & bagging. I put a lot of our leaves into our back garden to just compost naturally, but we also put a lot to be hauled away. Picked a few loofahs too.
> 
> Saw a YouTube video on making a cube-in-a-cube. Soooooo, for a break, we tackled that little puzzle project.
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 311604
> 
> 
> Halfway Through
> View attachment 311605



Not Quite Done


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well that's a bonfire for a better day.?


Yeap... I will have something to look forward to..


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Sorry about your earache. Those suck. And it's that time of year. We're having slow cooker veggie beef and barley soup. I woke up sneezing. Hot soup is my go to.?


Get better soon.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Grumpyface is eating the smallest meal worms I can get. Look how big the worms look and Grumpy is barely able to eat them, but he eats them really good. I offer fruit as well, but if it ain't wiggling, he won't eat it...lol


Grumpy face is adorable.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> In the parking lot at Sam's club. Rose is in battling for paper towel and toilet paper.
> View attachment 311508


I hope she won !


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> us too. It was normal, normal for Covid I mean, there *WAS *enuf t-paper, anyway Tuesday the govenoris of Oregon closed us again, Wednesday no t-paper, wipes, cleaning supplies. So my son and DIL are again running t-paper to me, oh and here's the latest...
> I have a daughter, I don't think it has come up here, anyhow she lives in Richmond, Virginia, and has 2 grandson's of mine. I have not seen my daughter since she was 16. Never met either of the grandson's. So, one of the grandson's I have never met, corresponded with, and until a few years ago even knew he existed is coming out here to live with me and sleep in one of my reptile/plant rooms. Now I'm gonna go lay down as I have given myself a headache


Wow. Looks like you going to have fun.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Today would have been Sabine's birthday. ?


Happy Birthday Sabine on the other side of the rainbow.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I even had some hot leftover veggie soup for breakfast today. ? I actually do feel a bit better after the sneezing fits yesterday. It kinda sucks though now not having visitor's lately because now the 2 of us have to eat the leftovers. ?


You know you can freeze soup right. And then just defrost it when you need soup again. Saves you money and time.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Out of the blue I got a desperate call for help. I got a helping hand from my family, he is my grandson, so I will help him all I can


May I ask why he needs help?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> 49 degrees and I raked leaves with little ice balls bouncing off my head


Well one good thing with your grandson staying with you will be that he can help as well.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Still warm here as well.
> 
> View attachment 311539
> View attachment 311540
> View attachment 311541


Oh my word. Beautiful. How are you doing? It has been a while.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my...beautiful!!! We made it to 38 today. Freakin cold!!! I am such a sissie


Almost snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> It can’t be this quiet in here.....can it be?
> 
> Sunday is work on the Ship’s Box & gardening day & yard cleaning. ogh, some relaxing & watching football too.
> 
> Here’s a quick picstitch of yesterday’s paddling group.
> 
> View attachment 311593


Love that.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It seems it's been quiet for days. I've been quiet because of the sniffles and a lack of energy... plus too many visitors. I've been here lurking around though. I've noticed a few others also ?


You know me. Come weekend that is when I work in the garden and do my projects etc. This weekend was purely garden work and I watched a few movies and got to sleep late for a change.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I’ve just been busy! Good afternoon all I raked and blew leaves out of the tortoise yards this morning and then spent some quality time with my beasties!! Now must bathe my Cinder.. these are happy chores!!! Also, wanted to show you my confederate rose blooms that are changing colors..
> View attachment 311595
> View attachment 311596
> View attachment 311597
> View attachment 311598
> View attachment 311599


Ooooh I love that flower. I just got myself a few roses and will have to see how I do with roses. I would not mind having one of those in my garden as well. I will see if I can find them here.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. So much for Sunday being a day of rest. We have a ton of leaves that needed raking, blowing & bagging. I put a lot of our leaves into our back garden to just compost naturally, but we also put a lot to be hauled away. Picked a few loofahs too.
> 
> Saw a YouTube video on making a cube-in-a-cube. Soooooo, for a break, we tackled that little puzzle project.
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 311604
> 
> 
> Halfway Through
> View attachment 311605


The cube in a cube is going to be very interesting.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Not Quite Done
> View attachment 311614


Love it. And so clever.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning All.
I really should one day do a panorama pic of my garden for you all. I have a climbing rose bush that is starting to flower. I took a photo or two for you guys. And a photo of another flower that I have ( I cannot remember the name). Only problem is that both are a deep deep red but every photo came out with it being a lighter red colour. It really does not do it justice. But anyway thought I would still share it. 

And Have an awesome Monday everyone.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Ooooh I love that flower. I just got myself a few roses and will have to see how I do with roses. I would not mind having one of those in my garden as well. I will see if I can find them here.


remember that roses like to keep their feet moist


----------



## Maggie3fan

I absolutely want a confederate rose. Can't find them here. Here's one of my roses, bigger than my hand


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> May I ask why he needs help?


Well, I do make the things I do in life, good and bad, public. I always figure there's somebody that may benefit from my odd life's experience, but Matt is not me, and it wouldn't be right for me to put his life out on Front Street. I gave my daughter to her father when she was 3 years old. So I don't know her and have not had any contact with her but once when she was 16. I don't know what kind of person she is. I don't know any of those people. Frankly, I am very surprised that I was asked for help, as I am not that side's favorite person. Everybody seems to think that I am 1 person owning a 3 bdrm 2 ba house meaning I have extra room. Nothing could be farther from the truth. One bedroom has 3 tort tables and all those plants, with closet storage full and the other room has 4 tort tables and a 100 gallon water tank with one small turtle and a very noisy filter, all those plants and a full closet. I am a collector and animal hoarder and loner. I shoulda said no


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I do make the things I do in life, good and bad, public. I always figure there's somebody that may benefit from my odd life's experience, but Matt is not me, and it wouldn't be right for me to put his life out on Front Street. I gave my daughter to her father when she was 3 years old. So I don't know her and have not had any contact with her but once when she was 16. I don't know what kind of person she is. I don't know any of those people. Frankly, I am very surprised that I was asked for help, as I am not that side's favorite person. Everybody seems to think that I am 1 person owning a 3 bdrm 2 ba house meaning I have extra room. Nothing could be farther from the truth. One bedroom has 3 tort tables and all those plants, with closet storage full and the other room has 4 tort tables and a 100 gallon water tank with one small turtle and a very noisy filter, all those plants and a full closet. I am a collector and animal hoarder and loner. I shoulda said no


I can totally understand you not sharing. I was being nosy, sorry for that, sometimes I cannot help myself. And as far as your house being full, if I did not have my husband keeping me in line, My house would most probably filled to the brim with animals, plants and all sorts of stuff. As I tend to collect things as well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew. So much for Sunday being a day of rest. We have a ton of leaves that needed raking, blowing & bagging. I put a lot of our leaves into our back garden to just compost naturally, but we also put a lot to be hauled away. Picked a few loofahs too.
> 
> Saw a YouTube video on making a cube-in-a-cube. Soooooo, for a break, we tackled that little puzzle project.
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 311604
> 
> 
> Halfway Through
> View attachment 311605


That's cool. Cant wait to get a little workshop set up in the shed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All.
> I really should one day do a panorama pic of my garden for you all. I have a climbing rose bush that is starting to flower. I took a photo or two for you guys. And a photo of another flower that I have ( I cannot remember the name). Only problem is that both are a deep deep red but every photo came out with it being a lighter red colour. It really does not do it justice. But anyway thought I would still share it.
> 
> And Have an awesome Monday everyone.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a addition to our Christmas decor.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> I can totally understand you not sharing. I was being nosy, sorry for that, sometimes I cannot help myself. And as far as your house being full, if I did not have my husband keeping me in line, My house would most probably filled to the brim with animals, plants and all sorts of stuff. As I tend to collect things as well.


I did not mind you asking, and if you were asking about me, I'da answered you. I also am very nosy and absolutely know I have asked people questions I shouldn't have. lol But he's different then me


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's cool. Cant wait to get a little workshop set up in the shed.



Yes. I’ll send you my requirements. Drill press, table saw, lathe. Or, a ShopSmith - what I have....many tools thst all use one motor. Quite convenient. Saves space.

 https://www.shopsmith.com/markvsite/index.htm


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm gonna' ask my friend Google if she can find a Confederate rose for me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rained a bit overnight, sun is up & bright. Cooler temps & lots of high winds. The leaves that we didnt rake up overnight magically disappeared. ?

This morning I sanded off some of the trim on our Ships Galley Box - tack clothed - then applied yet another coat of varnish. (On some wooden boats, ppl will actually apply up to 7 or 8 coats of varnish, slightly sanding between coats). Thats why wooden things, that are varnished, look good. Many many layers of varnish.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting article.. https://www.fws.gov/news/blog/index...h-Hatchery-may-Hold-Solution-for-Rare-Turtles


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Ooooh I love that flower. I just got myself a few roses and will have to see how I do with roses. I would not mind having one of those in my garden as well. I will see if I can find them here.


They are a form of hardy hibiscus)


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All.
> I really should one day do a panorama pic of my garden for you all. I have a climbing rose bush that is starting to flower. I took a photo or two for you guys. And a photo of another flower that I have ( I cannot remember the name). Only problem is that both are a deep deep red but every photo came out with it being a lighter red colour. It really does not do it justice. But anyway thought I would still share it.
> 
> And Have an awesome Monday everyone.


Beautiful.. you really should do a panoramic ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I absolutely want a confederate rose. Can't find them here. Here's one of my roses, bigger than my hand
> View attachment 311631


That’s really nice!!! Luv it!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning All.
> I really should one day do a panorama pic of my garden for you all. I have a climbing rose bush that is starting to flower. I took a photo or two for you guys. And a photo of another flower that I have ( I cannot remember the name). Only problem is that both are a deep deep red but every photo came out with it being a lighter red colour. It really does not do it justice. But anyway thought I would still share it.
> 
> And Have an awesome Monday everyone.



Your other plant looks like a Mandevilla. 









Mandevilla - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## babyhermanns

what even is this omg ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I'm gonna' ask my friend Google if she can find a Confederate rose for me.



Yvonne,
I think you can find confederate rose seeds online at “ Etsy”. They have all kinds. 
AND CHEAP!!!! Be careful though...
“Cheap” usually means = you get what you pay for..


----------



## Maro2Bear

babyhermanns said:


> what even is this omg ?



It’s all pretty scary in the Cold Dark Room. That‘s for sure. ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I did not mind you asking, and if you were asking about me, I'da answered you. I also am very nosy and absolutely know I have asked people questions I shouldn't have. lol But he's different then me


You never know he might enjoy being with someone that's a bit different.?


----------



## Lokkje

CarolM said:


> Oh my word. Beautiful. How are you doing? It has been a while.


Very busy thank you for asking. I go to for hospitals and I have been consult it quite often to manage blood sugar for Covid patients. The office is still seeing patients and I do telemedicine in addition so I’m putting in 12 hour to 16 hour days 6 to 7 days a week. It was nice to be able to get out for a while and I enjoyed very much going with my friend. I love desert and there’s nothing prettier than desert against water as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a addition to our Christmas decor.


Love it. That is so awesome. It is starting to feel like Christmas!!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I'm gonna' ask my friend Google if she can find a Confederate rose for me.


They are beautiful aren't they.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful.. you really should do a panoramic ?


I was going to do it last night but it was overcast. So I will wait until the sun is oit then do one for you. In the meantime here are a few flowers found in my garden. Okay these ones are in the side garden which are these in tyres and then the ground is paved. I was playing around with close ups last night.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Your other plant looks like a Mandevilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandevilla - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



It definitely looks the same. I will take a full picture for you tonight. I have put it into a big upright tyre, as I am hoping to grow it up and over the tyre.


----------



## CarolM

Lokkje said:


> Very busy thank you for asking. I go to for hospitals and I have been consult it quite often to manage blood sugar for Covid patients. The office is still seeing patients and I do telemedicine in addition so I’m putting in 12 hour to 16 hour days 6 to 7 days a week. It was nice to be able to get out for a while and I enjoyed very much going with my friend. I love desert and there’s nothing prettier than desert against water as far as I’m concerned.


Shame you sound very busy. And it is awesome that you were able to come visit us. So how long can we expect your visit for? I need to go and clean out one or two corners so that they look all pretty for you. ?


----------



## CarolM

And all caught up again. Just in time. Chat a little later again.


----------



## JoesMum

I’m caught up too. Time to go to the supermarket... life is SO exciting in lockdown ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning y'all


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning y'all


Good Afternoon.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning y'all


Good morning back at ya!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning or afternoon! Whichever applies, I hope you have a fabulous day


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy (check ipad)... Tuesday. All the days blend seamlessly together these COVID days. Yesterday afternoon was #GardensHour on twitter so i shared with them a few pix of “protected” persimmon, Thanksgiving cactus, growing garlic, berries of Holly & Nandina.

Here’s the just patented super duper aluminum foil deer protector! Guaranteed! Easily applied, Effective, Reusable.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy (check ipad)... Tuesday. All the days blend seamlessly together these COVID days. Yesterday afternoon was #GardensHour on twitter so i shared with them a few pix of “protected” persimmon, Thanksgiving cactus, growing garlic, berries of Holly & Nandina.
> 
> Here’s the just patented super duper aluminum foil deer protector! Guaranteed! Easily applied, Effective, Reusable.
> 
> View attachment 311674


LMAO!!! I love this) and it’s right on par with the decorative season!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!!! I love this) and it’s right on par with the decorative season!



Exactly. Some folks (at first glance) thought they were outdoor Christmas baubles on the tree!

Nicer here today than i thought. Gives me time for other projects.

tic tok.....the Ships Box is almost complete!

 I trimmed back all of the tall stalks from our banana “plantation”. Chopped, peeled, cleaned up = Sully food.

 Next is the back-breaking pushing shoving & cajoling of the massive pot into the garage.
➡ ➡ Is it worth the effort?​
 Two or three bags of Spring-flowering bulbs to plant. Today, I’m thinking in pots that i can easily move to the front of the house when they pop up in April. (A lot easier than bulb by bulb planting).

 Ogh. Last year I built a few bird feeders, but the darn squirrels quickly ruined the plastic insert holding the seed. Bought a glass cutter - and viola, perfect cuts (from an old picture frame pane) so this morning I stained the feeder boxes again. Lucky birds.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly. Some folks (at first glance) thought they were outdoor Christmas baubles on the tree!
> 
> Nicer here today than i thought. Gives me time for other projects.
> 
> tic tok.....the Ships Box is almost complete!
> 
> I trimmed back all of the tall stalks from our banana “plantation”. Chopped, peeled, cleaned up = Sully food.
> 
> Next is the back-breaking pushing shoving & cajoling of the massive pot into the garage.
> ➡ ➡ Is it worth the effort?​
> Two or three bags of Spring-flowering bulbs to plant. Today, I’m thinking in pots that i can easily move to the front of the house when they pop up in April. (A lot easier than bulb by bulb planting).
> 
> Ogh. Last year I built a few bird feeders, but the darn squirrels quickly ruined the plastic insert holding the seed. Bought a glass cutter - and viola, perfect cuts (from an old picture frame pane) so this morning I stained the feeder boxes again. Lucky birds.


I have several bird feeders around my property. My favorite is right outside my window. I don't know how many birds I get, but I end up filling the feeders 2 or 3 times a day. My yard is a safe Audubon site. I have a wild bird book so I can look up the names of those I don't know. It's very interesting to me and I watch the birds a few hours a day


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> I have several bird feeders around my property. My favorite is right outside my window. I don't know how many birds I get, but I end up filling the feeders 2 or 3 times a day. My yard is a safe Audubon site. I have a wild bird book so I can look up the names of those I don't know. It's very interesting to me and I watch the birds a few hours a day


Woman after my own heart. I feed the birds too ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Very busy thank you for asking. I go to for hospitals and I have been consult it quite often to manage blood sugar for Covid patients. The office is still seeing patients and I do telemedicine in addition so I’m putting in 12 hour to 16 hour days 6 to 7 days a week. It was nice to be able to get out for a while and I enjoyed very much going with my friend. I love desert and there’s nothing prettier than desert against water as far as I’m concerned.


I've missed you and will be thinking of you. Then I always have to send up a little prayer.? It's a really tough job right now for medical professionals. It was before but now it has to be so much worse.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I have several bird feeders around my property. My favorite is right outside my window. I don't know how many birds I get, but I end up filling the feeders 2 or 3 times a day. My yard is a safe Audubon site. I have a wild bird book so I can look up the names of those I don't know. It's very interesting to me and I watch the birds a few hours a day


My favorite bird feeder is a true crab apple tree I planted in our front yard. Butterflies, people, birds, etc... love the apples. When my brother David and I planted it we thought it was just an ornamental crab apple tree. But no it was a real crab apple tree! The crab apples are as big as regular apples and are edibles. I need a better bird book because I can't always identify my visitors.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning y'all


Hello. I finally got a chance to get on here. Hope you and yours are still having a great day.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I’m caught up too. Time to go to the supermarket... life is SO exciting in lockdown ??


Hello. Not to be the bearer of bad news but it might be good news too. Doctors here have been noticing the lingering effect on patients that had covid. They were at first trying to say it was all in their heads. However, recovering doctors are going through the same thing and no longer believe that. So that might mean longer support measures for recovering people. At least hopefully.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I was going to do it last night but it was overcast. So I will wait until the sun is oit then do one for you. In the meantime here are a few flowers found in my garden. Okay these ones are in the side garden which are these in tyres and then the ground is paved. I was playing around with close ups last night.


So pretty ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You know you can freeze soup right. And then just defrost it when you need soup again. Saves you money and time.


Too late for that. Every drop got devoured! I got visitors.?? May not have saved me money but that saved me time and freezer space. It's soup for the soul on these fall and winter days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another nice calm evening.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice calm evening.
> 
> View attachment 311708


I really liked your cube in a cube sculpture of wood and wanted to share a picture because, Another of my brothers retired from the airforce. He's taking a college course working with metal. He made a cube in a cube and shared a picture of it today with me. He loves working with metal like that because it feels like sculpturing to him. When I first saw yours I thought of him... and vice versa.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I’m caught up too. Time to go to the supermarket... life is SO exciting in lockdown ??


Well... and that's a deep story. Because I enjoy staying home I put off shopping for tomorrow. I really don't want to be out and about the day before or after Thanksgiving. So we may have to deal with no sweet potatoes or cranberries for the big day. I'll have to get up early or not. We'll see.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning y'all



???....????.... what?.....???
Who?...??
Where!?!....


----------



## Blackdog1714

This is your revelry call, Good Morning Cold Dark Room!!! May your turkey be defrosting and your tort be giving you the stink eye!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is your revelry call, Good Morning Cold Dark Room!!! May your turkey be defrosting and your tort be giving you the stink eye!



yep.... that’s about right..
But then again..... she’s ALWAYS givin’ me the stank eye???? What’s up with that?
She don’t stop ... me gonna poke it! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! The blaring trumpet was a bit disturbing this morning if not motivational.. I’m only halfway through with my first cup of coffee!!!! We had a round of storms through last night and then some cold winds.. I did my critter rounds first thing this morning.. all are well


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! The blaring trumpet was a bit disturbing this morning if not motivational.. I’m only halfway through with my first cup of coffee!!!! We had a round of storms through last night and then some cold winds.. I did my critter rounds first thing this morning.. all are well



hahahaha!!! Good morning!!!
Me toooo!!!!
Second cup of coffee is only half drunk!
Speaking of drunk I feel drunk till my third cup.??
Do you think black dog was a Sargent or a
General? Or a Cop!!!????
Yikes! I am only up at 3:40am when I have to go to work....
That’s why I sleep till 7-8am now.
And I’m getting old need more sleep.

ok all HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!
Do something I can read about tonight!!!
?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> My favorite bird feeder is a true crab apple tree I planted in our front yard. Butterflies, people, birds, etc... love the apples. When my brother David and I planted it we thought it was just an ornamental crab apple tree. But no it was a real crab apple tree! The crab apples are as big as regular apples and are edibles. I need a better bird book because I can't always identify my visitors.?


We have a Bramley apple tree outside our kitchen window - cooking apples. It is very old and the branches are covered in moss and lichen. It is a magnet for wildlife, especially the birds


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Hello. Not to be the bearer of bad news but it might be good news too. Doctors here have been noticing the lingering effect on patients that had covid. They were at first trying to say it was all in their heads. However, recovering doctors are going through the same thing and no longer believe that. So that might mean longer support measures for recovering people. At least hopefully.?


Well, we find out tomorrow what life after lockdown is going to be like. Parts of our county are pretty bad and we could well end up in the highest tier with most restrictions with them. It’s frustrating because we are a long way from these areas, but if it happens it happens and we’ll get on with it


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is your revelry call, Good Morning Cold Dark Room!!! May your turkey be defrosting and your tort be giving you the stink eye!


I'm defrosting a duck ?. and will do turkey legs and thighs with the dressing. Sapphire heard me come into his room this morning. Then sashayed out for a bite to eat.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Well, we find out tomorrow what life after lockdown is going to be like. Parts of our county are pretty bad and we could well end up in the highest tier with most restrictions with them. It’s frustrating because we are a long way from these areas, but if it happens it happens and we’ll get on with it


The county next to us is the highest level and a lot of our people work there. It's just a matter of time. I really don't mind the shutdown too much because it keeps my brother under lock and key. He doesn't have a clue how to keep himself even somewhat safe. I was just really glad that they won't sweep the lingering effects of covid-19 under the rug.maybe...


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> So pretty ?


Thank you.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice calm evening.
> 
> View attachment 311708


I love a (controlled) fire. Especially wood. Smells so nice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is your revelry call, Good Morning Cold Dark Room!!! May your turkey be defrosting and your tort be giving you the stink eye!


Goodmorning,


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I really liked your cube in a cube sculpture of wood and wanted to share a picture because, Another of my brothers retired from the airforce. He's taking a college course working with metal. He made a cube in a cube and shared a picture of it today with me. He loves working with metal like that because it feels like sculpturing to him. When I first saw yours I thought of him... and vice versa.
> View attachment 311716


Wow!!!! that is beautiful. Your brother is very talented.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, hope all have a wonderful day.?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> We have a Bramley apple tree outside our kitchen window - cooking apples. It is very old and the branches are covered in moss and lichen. It is a magnet for wildlife, especially the birds


We want a picture please.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. Happy turkey day here in the us.. Today I am thankful for all my family and friends ( this includes my four legged family ) and all of life’s blessings. I’ve learned to take nothing for granted and don’t live life with regrets. It’s much better to make the best of what you have than to bemoan what you don’t.. 

In my house, we are only having the turkey that’s in the dressing... outside that, there is a large smoked spiral ham, a sweet potato casserole, a green been casserole and deviled eggs.. I don’t know what dessert is because my friend Becky is bringing that. I anticipate my Brother to put in an appearance and Hubby should make it home for a plate . I hope my dad makes it but he had his 3rd round of chemo so it’s doubtful. I can take him a plate later though..


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Well, we find out tomorrow what life after lockdown is going to be like. Parts of our county are pretty bad and we could well end up in the highest tier with most restrictions with them. It’s frustrating because we are a long way from these areas, but if it happens it happens and we’ll get on with it


Here in the Western Cape the numbers seem to be rising again. But I am not sure if they will put us under lockdown. If they did I am not even sure that most of the population will even listen. As they are all tired of this and unfortunately most South Africans don't do as they are told and live life however they want to. AND get away with it. But now I am moving into the political area and will stop talking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. I’ll send you my requirements. Drill press, table saw, lathe. Or, a ShopSmith - what I have....many tools thst all use one motor. Quite convenient. Saves space.
> 
> ➡➡ https://www.shopsmith.com/markvsite/index.htm


That is so cool. I definitely will check into that. I have a brand new table saw still in the box. Looks like I will be taking it back.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning,


Good Mornooning.!!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone, hope all have a wonderful day.?


is it Thanks Giving for you guys? Well Happy Thanks Giving to those who celebrate it. We are waiting for Christmas day on this side. That is if we have any money for then.  I am pretty sure that there are a lot of people in the same boat over there.


----------



## EllieMay

Now... my Tom cat was very grateful and brought my a couple gifts last night.. he’d been hunting. I know no one wants to celebrate the loss of 1 more gopher ( except me ?) but I did get to rescue an adorable flying squirrel. He promptly brings me his catch bedside and then proceeds to meowl very loudly until I acknowledge him. The second time around, when he meowled, his catch ran!!! So I jumped up

and quickly flipped the lights... and the chase ensued. I had to grab the cat first, and then while holding the cat, grab a wash rag to catch the critter. I’m sure I made an interesting picture jumping and grabbing all over from the bedroom into the living room, but I finally caught the little booger who thankfully was no worse for his adventure. He was released in to the big oak and will hopefully be more cautious where he feeds at night..


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. Happy turkey day here in the us.. Today I am thankful for all my family and friends ( this includes my four legged family ) and all of life’s blessings. I’ve learned to take nothing for granted and don’t live life with regrets. It’s much better to make the best of what you have than to bemoan what you don’t..
> 
> In my house, we are only having the turkey that’s in the dressing... outside that, there is a large smoked spiral ham, a sweet potato casserole, a green been casserole and deviled eggs.. I don’t know what dessert is because my friend Becky is bringing that. I anticipate my Brother to put in an appearance and Hubby should make it home for a plate . I hope my dad makes it but he had his 3rd round of chemo so it’s doubtful. I can take him a plate later though..


Wow, Keep me a plate, I am on my way. 

And awe awe, I just read your post about bemoaning what you don't have and being thankful for what you do have just after I did exactly that. 

I take it back. I do, I promise to take it back.

mmmmmm Okay let me bemoan what I have now................ I am thankful for my family and that both my Husband and myself still have our jobs. I am thankful that both my sons are good children and I have to do very little with regards to their studies.

And I am thankful that I have a garden to retreat to when I need some peace and tranquility.

Have an AWESOME THANKS GIVING EVERYONE WHO CELEBRATES. ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Now... my Tom cat was very grateful and brought my a couple gifts last night.. he’d been hunting. I know no one wants to celebrate the loss of 1 more gopher ( except me ?) but I did get to rescue an adorable flying squirrel. He promptly brings me his catch bedside and then proceeds to meowl very loudly until I acknowledge him. The second time around, when he meowled, his catch ran!!! So I jumped up
> View attachment 311807
> and quickly flipped the lights... and the chase ensued. I had to grab the cat first, and then while holding the cat, grab a wash rag to catch the critter. I’m sure I made an interesting picture jumping and grabbing all over from the bedroom into the living room, but I finally caught the little booger who thankfully was no worse for his adventure. He was released in to the big oak and will hopefully be more cautious where he feeds at night..


aahhhhh he is cuuuuuuutttteee. I agree, that was a missed opportunity to gawk at you chasing something around the house. Darn it, next time let me know in advance please so that I can change into my FLY on the Wall look and get to watch the shenanigans!!??


----------



## CarolM

I somehow lost two days again. Sigh, but I see that quite a few of you have also lost a few days, so now I don't feel so bad. ?

But sadly lunch time is over and it is back to the grind stone, until later. be good and if you cannot be good then be good at being bad.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Wow, Keep me a plate, I am on my way.
> 
> And awe awe, I just read your post about bemoaning what you don't have and being thankful for what you do have just after I did exactly that.
> 
> I take it back. I do, I promise to take it back.
> 
> mmmmmm Okay let me bemoan what I have now................ I am thankful for my family and that both my Husband and myself still have our jobs. I am thankful that both my sons are good children and I have to do very little with regards to their studies.
> 
> And I am thankful that I have a garden to retreat to when I need some peace and tranquility.
> 
> Have an AWESOME THANKS GIVING EVERYONE WHO CELEBRATES. ?


Mission accomplished!!! Have an awesome Thursday Carol.. I’ll save you that plate ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. Happy turkey day here in the us.. Today I am thankful for all my family and friends ( this includes my four legged family ) and all of life’s blessings. I’ve learned to take nothing for granted and don’t live life with regrets. It’s much better to make the best of what you have than to bemoan what you don’t..
> 
> In my house, we are only having the turkey that’s in the dressing... outside that, there is a large smoked spiral ham, a sweet potato casserole, a green been casserole and deviled eggs.. I don’t know what dessert is because my friend Becky is bringing that. I anticipate my Brother to put in an appearance and Hubby should make it home for a plate . I hope my dad makes it but he had his 3rd round of chemo so it’s doubtful. I can take him a plate later though..


I am doing the turkey with the stuffing and simple mashed potatoes with gravy, dessert is a scratch made peach cobbler sorry I can't give you some! Sending you best wishes for your ?!


----------



## Maro2Bear

/just realized i forgot to hit REPLY yesterday /

Finally planted a few pots of daffodils & other Spring flowering bulbs. I think four pots in total, probably 80 bulbs or more!

A Sample Now


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is your revelry call, Good Morning Cold Dark Room!!! May your turkey be defrosting and your tort be giving you the stink eye!


Damn it! I was sound asleep and your yelling about happy days woke me up. Happy turkey day!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Thanksgiving all. The plan is a traditional baked honey-glazed Atlantic Salmon. Stuffed & baked Acorn squash. Some corn. 

Even if you don’t have Twitter, you all should see this very cute bird house....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111377215252357122


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all. The plan is a traditional baked honey-glazed Atlantic Salmon. Stuffed & baked Acorn squash. Some corn.
> 
> Even if you don’t have Twitter, you all should see this very cute bird house....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111377215252357122


Oh man!!! I want one. That is so cool


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning,



Good morning and happy Thanksgiving!!!???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning.!!



happy thanksgiving!!!!???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Oh man!!! I want one. That is so cool



happy thanksgiving!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. Happy turkey day here in the us.. Today I am thankful for all my family and friends ( this includes my four legged family ) and all of life’s blessings. I’ve learned to take nothing for granted and don’t live life with regrets. It’s much better to make the best of what you have than to bemoan what you don’t..
> 
> In my house, we are only having the turkey that’s in the dressing... outside that, there is a large smoked spiral ham, a sweet potato casserole, a green been casserole and deviled eggs.. I don’t know what dessert is because my friend Becky is bringing that. I anticipate my Brother to put in an appearance and Hubby should make it home for a plate . I hope my dad makes it but he had his 3rd round of chemo so it’s doubtful. I can take him a plate later though..



please don’t forget to make MY plate ..
One for Ray ....
One for Opo....
One for Carol....
Maggie wants one...
Pass the butter...? I mean dressing?....
One and one for my animal friends....
And.....
Oh yes......AND ONE FOR YOU!!!!!
Today! You need like a twenty minute time out. In a corner.... with a cigarette and a glass of wine....
Inhale...(wait 3).....exhale...(count 4)
Inhale...(wait 3).....exhale.....(count 4)
Are you feeling relaxed????.....good...
Ok now....
One plate for Yvonne
One plate for Tom
One plate for Joesmom
One plate for Blackdog.....
One plate for CathyG.....
We LOOOOOOOOVE YOUUUUUU!!!!!
TRY to have a happy thanksgiving...
Let OTHER people do some stuff.
???
(Who say all dat stuff?).....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all. The plan is a traditional baked honey-glazed Atlantic Salmon. Stuffed & baked Acorn squash. Some corn.
> 
> Even if you don’t have Twitter, you all should see this very cute bird house....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111377215252357122



happy Thanksgiving to all!!!
It’s tradition here too.....
Everybody sits on their a**
And mom is running around ...
Some things never change...
And yet..... I am great full for that....
Why you ask?
My sister just got finished telling me that her 21-year-old son cannot pick up a 21 pound turkey out of the sink because he might hurt himself...!? WT....? SH*T?
(As Deadpool once said).
BUT....BUT.... I AM A GIRL!!! (At least the last time I checked?)...
Ingrates!!....
I’ll do it myself..... and yet...
I am great full...
Last thing I want to clean today is
Mashed potatoes off the ceilings!!
YES THATS PLURAL! 
and yet..... I AM GREATFUL!

That god will one day reincarnate me as my cherished Praying Mantis...... or a ? cricket.... which ever my holy lord wants.
?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy Thanksgiving to all!!!
> It’s tradition here too.....
> Everybody sits on their a**
> And mom is running around ...
> Some things never change...
> And yet..... I am great full for that....
> Why you ask?
> My sister just got finished telling me that her 21-year-old son cannot pick up a 21 pound turkey out of the sink because he might hurt himself...!? WT....? SH*T?
> (As Deadpool once said).
> BUT....BUT.... I AM A GIRL!!! (At least the last time I checked?)...
> Ingrates!!....
> I’ll do it myself..... and yet...
> I am great full...☺
> Last thing I want to clean today is
> Mashed potatoes off the ceilings!!
> YES THATS PLURAL!
> and yet..... I AM GREATFUL!
> 
> That god will one day reincarnate me as my cherished Praying Mantis...... or a ? cricket.... which ever my holy lord wants.
> ?❤


You are too funny. My son and DIL are coming over for tacos...we are putting together a taco bar


----------



## Maro2Bear

Man....it’s late November and it’s almost 70F/21C out right now. Overnight rain but now full sunshine. Actually muggy.

Reminder - it’s time for the great National Dog Show out of Philadelphia.


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Thanksgiving to all those of you who celebrate. 

We have turkey and all the trimmings at Christmas... do you repeat the meal at Christmas or do something different?

As expected we are in the highest covid tier. Restaurants won’t reopen next week after national lockdown ends. It also removes all prospect of seeing our parents again this year. 

The only time I was able to see my Mum this year was in October. We saw the in-laws in June and haven’t seen them since because MiLs anxiety meant they banned us from even going in the garden

My Mum is also in Tier 3, the in laws are step down in Tier 2. Son is also Tier 2 in London. 

We have a 5 day amnesty December 23rd-27th but that isn’t going help us see our parents as it’s just too far and we’d have to spend Christmas in a hotel. 

No idea whether son will come home for Christmas. It’s entirely possible he won’t. He moved in with his girlfriend a month back so they’ll work out what’s best for them


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all those of you who celebrate.
> 
> We have turkey and all the trimmings at Christmas... do you repeat the meal at Christmas or do something different?
> 
> As expected we are in the highest covid tier. Restaurants won’t reopen next week after national lockdown ends. It also removes all prospect of seeing our parents again this year.
> 
> The only time I was able to see my Mum this year was in October. We saw the in-laws in June and haven’t seen them since because MiLs anxiety meant they banned us from even going in the garden
> 
> My Mum is also in Tier 3, the in laws are step down in Tier 2. Son is also Tier 2 in London.
> 
> We have a 5 day amnesty December 23rd-27th but that isn’t going help us see our parents as it’s just too far and we’d have to spend Christmas in a hotel.
> 
> No idea whether son will come home for Christmas. It’s entirely possible he won’t. He moved in with his girlfriend a month back so they’ll work out what’s best for them


Wow! The wife is working from home guaranteed through March and no slowdown for my work. Bird is in the oven and we are off to go play tennis!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all those of you who celebrate.
> 
> We have turkey and all the trimmings at Christmas... do you repeat the meal at Christmas or do something different?
> 
> As expected we are in the highest covid tier. Restaurants won’t reopen next week after national lockdown ends. It also removes all prospect of seeing our parents again this year.
> 
> The only time I was able to see my Mum this year was in October. We saw the in-laws in June and haven’t seen them since because MiLs anxiety meant they banned us from even going in the garden
> 
> My Mum is also in Tier 3, the in laws are step down in Tier 2. Son is also Tier 2 in London.
> 
> We have a 5 day amnesty December 23rd-27th but that isn’t going help us see our parents as it’s just too far and we’d have to spend Christmas in a hotel.
> 
> No idea whether son will come home for Christmas. It’s entirely possible he won’t. He moved in with his girlfriend a month back so they’ll work out what’s best for them



We always do non-traditional food. Today is baked Atlantic Salmon. Just finished a few toast crusts with smoked salmon, goat cheese & sprinkled with a bit of black pepper & sea salt. 

Christmas dinner - who knows., !

So many lockdowns.....sad.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> We always do non-traditional food. Today is baked Atlantic Salmon. Just finished a few toast crusts with smoked salmon, goat cheese & sprinkled with a bit of black pepper & sea salt.
> 
> Christmas dinner - who knows., !
> 
> So many lockdowns.....sad.


When my kids were growing up and I was a sorta normal Mom (that's a lie) I did the turkey one year and Taco Bell the next, but being as Oregon is closed again my son and his wife and my granddaughter who is now my grandson, or 'them', and their girlfriend who used to be a male but is now she her are coming at 2 for a taco bar. We will implement social distancing, masks when not eating or drinking, cooking and serving we will wear gloves then throw them away before we sit down to eat. Virtual hugging only, 1 person at a time in the tort shed, no touching the box turtles as they have some sort of disease where they have big closed eyes, not eating, not moving much and now 4 turtles in the same tort table are sick. Oh gosh writing it out in sentences give me a small glimpse of what I'm saying, reading it all at once is horrifying...my whole family is a soap opera lolololol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

My family always includes lasagna on Thanksgiving because some of us aren't big on poultry.  

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Maro2Bear

The main course...Salmon, mussels, shrimp & seasoned spicey rice.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> When my kids were growing up and I was a sorta normal Mom (that's a lie) I did the turkey one year and Taco Bell the next, but being as Oregon is closed again my son and his wife and my granddaughter who is now my grandson, or 'them', and their girlfriend who used to be a male but is now she her are coming at 2 for a taco bar. We will implement social distancing, masks when not eating or drinking, cooking and serving we will wear gloves then throw them away before we sit down to eat. Virtual hugging only, 1 person at a time in the tort shed, no touching the box turtles as they have some sort of disease where they have big closed eyes, not eating, not moving much and now 4 turtles in the same tort table are sick. Oh gosh writing it out in sentences give me a small glimpse of what I'm saying, reading it all at once is horrifying...my whole family is a soap opera lolololol



Emily?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wow!!!! that is beautiful. Your brother is very talented.


That's what his teacher said also. He's going to use one of his latest projects as a classroom project. What's really kinda neat is our father was a machinist. But my brother Johnny didn't really know that because our father died very young and yet Johnny has that desire and promise.?


----------



## Yvonne G

I bought a Butterball brand turkey breast last week and cooked it in the crock pot Tuesday. I had turkey sandwiches Wed and turkey soup today.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> is it Thanks Giving for you guys? Well Happy Thanks Giving to those who celebrate it. We are waiting for Christmas day on this side. That is if we have any money for then.  I am pretty sure that there are a lot of people in the same boat over there.


There is a lot of people here really hurting even with the stimulus payments. Some people received it but some didn't even though it's still due them. It's a mess. The churches, charities, and all are trying hard to help them. With food and necessities and also Christmas for the children. It is Thanksgiving and I have so much to be thankful for. I'm not having a hard time coming up with a Thanksgiving prayer. How do I even get to the end of it is my only question.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Now... my Tom cat was very grateful and brought my a couple gifts last night.. he’d been hunting. I know no one wants to celebrate the loss of 1 more gopher ( except me ?) but I did get to rescue an adorable flying squirrel. He promptly brings me his catch bedside and then proceeds to meowl very loudly until I acknowledge him. The second time around, when he meowled, his catch ran!!! So I jumped up
> View attachment 311807
> and quickly flipped the lights... and the chase ensued. I had to grab the cat first, and then while holding the cat, grab a wash rag to catch the critter. I’m sure I made an interesting picture jumping and grabbing all over from the bedroom into the living room, but I finally caught the little booger who thankfully was no worse for his adventure. He was released in to the big oak and will hopefully be more cautious where he feeds at night..


I'm picturing that and lol. That looks like one grateful little critter. You probably have a new best buddy ?


----------



## EllieMay

The thanksgiving face!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Man....it’s late November and it’s almost 70F/21C out right now. Overnight rain but now full sunshine. Actually muggy.
> 
> Reminder - it’s time for the great National Dog Show out of Philadelphia.


It was kinda nice here. Even though it was in the 50's it felt good since I cooked a lot of the day. I hope I don't miss the dog show. I haven't seen any details about when it will be on TV yet. I always enjoy watching it if I can catch it. I don't think Thanksgiving has to be celebrated with turkey. It's a day to be with the ones you love, with food that everyone likes as a second course.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> When my kids were growing up and I was a sorta normal Mom (that's a lie) I did the turkey one year and Taco Bell the next, but being as Oregon is closed again my son and his wife and my granddaughter who is now my grandson, or 'them', and their girlfriend who used to be a male but is now she her are coming at 2 for a taco bar. We will implement social distancing, masks when not eating or drinking, cooking and serving we will wear gloves then throw them away before we sit down to eat. Virtual hugging only, 1 person at a time in the tort shed, no touching the box turtles as they have some sort of disease where they have big closed eyes, not eating, not moving much and now 4 turtles in the same tort table are sick. Oh gosh writing it out in sentences give me a small glimpse of what I'm saying, reading it all at once is horrifying...my whole family is a soap opera lolololol


The truth is most families are. I just sit back and watch. Live and let live. A Taco bar doesn't sound bad for Christmas.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning,


Happy Thanksgiving!?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. Happy turkey day here in the us.. Today I am thankful for all my family and friends ( this includes my four legged family ) and all of life’s blessings. I’ve learned to take nothing for granted and don’t live life with regrets. It’s much better to make the best of what you have than to bemoan what you don’t..
> 
> In my house, we are only having the turkey that’s in the dressing... outside that, there is a large smoked spiral ham, a sweet potato casserole, a green been casserole and deviled eggs.. I don’t know what dessert is because my friend Becky is bringing that. I anticipate my Brother to put in an appearance and Hubby should make it home for a plate . I hope my dad makes it but he had his 3rd round of chemo so it’s doubtful. I can take him a plate later though..


You also can be thankful that you caught that critter hahaha. I think the darling either just got tired or let you. You aughta see me if one of my zebra finches get loose. I make durn sure that door is closed before I open their cage for care. Especially since I won't do ladders anymore. Happy day.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Wow, Keep me a plate, I am on my way.
> 
> And awe awe, I just read your post about bemoaning what you don't have and being thankful for what you do have just after I did exactly that.
> 
> I take it back. I do, I promise to take it back.
> 
> mmmmmm Okay let me bemoan what I have now................ I am thankful for my family and that both my Husband and myself still have our jobs. I am thankful that both my sons are good children and I have to do very little with regards to their studies.
> 
> And I am thankful that I have a garden to retreat to when I need some peace and tranquility.
> 
> Have an AWESOME THANKS GIVING EVERYONE WHO CELEBRATES. ?


? The same to you because you are a friend I'm thankful for.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I bought a Butterball brand turkey breast last week and cooked it in the crock pot Tuesday. I had turkey sandwiches Wed and turkey soup today.


Turkey noodle soup might be the thing around here tomorrow. But I wanted to cook it days ago... I wound up with 6 legs because I picked up one wrong package. It was still good. Joe, my son and his girlfriend and her daughter are passed out on turkey. I even have a lot of duck leftovers. I haven't eaten yet because I'll wind up sleeping and I don't want to yet. Happy Thanksgiving.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You also can be thankful that you caught that critter hahaha. I think the darling either just got tired or let you. You aughta see me if one of my zebra finches get loose. I make durn sure that door is closed before I open their cage for care. Especially since I won't do ladders anymore. Happy day.


You better not do ladders! Don’t make me come over there!!! Lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> You better not do ladders! Don’t make me come over there!!! Lol


@Cathie G Careful, she'll send her squirrel after you! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s 6am and I’ve been awake for an hour for no particular reason. I gave up and got up. 

We had a Syrian meal delivered last night. A local charity for refugees organised it. A refugee lady they helped cooked and volunteers delivered the orders. It was very filling and very good. 

The food was somewhere between Turkish/Greek & Middle Eastern. Flat bread and dips including hummus and what’s known as tzatziki in Greece and lovely aubergine (eggplant) one. The main was rice with vegetables and meat; the spices were quite sweet and definitely included cardamom and cinnamon. And dessert was sesame “biscuits” (like thin cookies) 

Today I need to argue with our internet service provider about our rubbish broadband. Wish me luck! ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all. The plan is a traditional baked honey-glazed Atlantic Salmon. Stuffed & baked Acorn squash. Some corn.
> 
> Even if you don’t have Twitter, you all should see this very cute bird house....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111377215252357122


Whahaha. I can see the Bluetits at @JoesMum house wanting that house.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy thanksgiving!!!!???


love the emoji's.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> please don’t forget to make MY plate ..
> One for Ray ....
> One for Opo....
> One for Carol....
> Maggie wants one...
> Pass the butter...? I mean dressing?....
> One and one for my animal friends....
> And.....
> Oh yes......AND ONE FOR YOU!!!!!
> Today! You need like a twenty minute time out. In a corner.... with a cigarette and a glass of wine....
> Inhale...(wait 3).....exhale...(count 4)
> Inhale...(wait 3).....exhale.....(count 4)
> Are you feeling relaxed????.....good...
> Ok now....
> One plate for Yvonne
> One plate for Tom
> One plate for Joesmom
> One plate for Blackdog.....
> One plate for CathyG.....
> We LOOOOOOOOVE YOUUUUUU!!!!!
> TRY to have a happy thanksgiving...
> Let OTHER people do some stuff.
> ???
> (Who say all dat stuff?).....?


Oh dear, I WAS going to be shelfish and keep the whole plate to myself..........When it comes to good food, I don't want to share.  ?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy Thanksgiving to all!!!
> It’s tradition here too.....
> Everybody sits on their a**
> And mom is running around ...
> Some things never change...
> And yet..... I am great full for that....
> Why you ask?
> My sister just got finished telling me that her 21-year-old son cannot pick up a 21 pound turkey out of the sink because he might hurt himself...!? WT....? SH*T?
> (As Deadpool once said).
> BUT....BUT.... I AM A GIRL!!! (At least the last time I checked?)...
> Ingrates!!....
> I’ll do it myself..... and yet...
> I am great full...☺
> Last thing I want to clean today is
> Mashed potatoes off the ceilings!!
> YES THATS PLURAL!
> and yet..... I AM GREATFUL!
> 
> That god will one day reincarnate me as my cherished Praying Mantis...... or a ? cricket.... which ever my holy lord wants.
> ?❤


I would come back as a flea and bite all those who sat on the their A%^&*&ss. Just saying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Roommates all around the world.
Just popped in to wish a Happy Thanksgiving Weekend to those of you who celebrate it. 
Please take care all.
Stay safe,
Love ,
Adam.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all those of you who celebrate.
> 
> We have turkey and all the trimmings at Christmas... do you repeat the meal at Christmas or do something different?
> 
> As expected we are in the highest covid tier. Restaurants won’t reopen next week after national lockdown ends. It also removes all prospect of seeing our parents again this year.
> 
> The only time I was able to see my Mum this year was in October. We saw the in-laws in June and haven’t seen them since because MiLs anxiety meant they banned us from even going in the garden
> 
> My Mum is also in Tier 3, the in laws are step down in Tier 2. Son is also Tier 2 in London.
> 
> We have a 5 day amnesty December 23rd-27th but that isn’t going help us see our parents as it’s just too far and we’d have to spend Christmas in a hotel.
> 
> No idea whether son will come home for Christmas. It’s entirely possible he won’t. He moved in with his girlfriend a month back so they’ll work out what’s best for them


I am so sorry that you won't be able to see the rest of your family, However on the bright side you can spend more on each others gifts as you don't need to buy everybody else a gift as well now. ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> When my kids were growing up and I was a sorta normal Mom (that's a lie) I did the turkey one year and Taco Bell the next, but being as Oregon is closed again my son and his wife and my granddaughter who is now my grandson, or 'them', and their girlfriend who used to be a male but is now she her are coming at 2 for a taco bar. We will implement social distancing, masks when not eating or drinking, cooking and serving we will wear gloves then throw them away before we sit down to eat. Virtual hugging only, 1 person at a time in the tort shed, no touching the box turtles as they have some sort of disease where they have big closed eyes, not eating, not moving much and now 4 turtles in the same tort table are sick. Oh gosh writing it out in sentences give me a small glimpse of what I'm saying, reading it all at once is horrifying...my whole family is a soap opera lolololol


Well then it should be entertaining. LOL Good Luck, or should I say I hope it went well?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> The main course...Salmon, mussels, shrimp & seasoned spicey rice.
> 
> View attachment 311840


Oh Wow, NOW I want a plate of that too please. !!! (I look around to see if there is anybody else standing in the queue for their plate of food.)


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's what his teacher said also. He's going to use one of his latest projects as a classroom project. What's really kinda neat is our father was a machinist. But my brother Johnny didn't really know that because our father died very young and yet Johnny has that desire and promise.?


It is so nice when a talent does manage to get passed down in the genes. As it means that it is not lost. Can he share more pictures of his projects with us? I would love to see them.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> There is a lot of people here really hurting even with the stimulus payments. Some people received it but some didn't even though it's still due them. It's a mess. The churches, charities, and all are trying hard to help them. With food and necessities and also Christmas for the children. It is Thanksgiving and I have so much to be thankful for. I'm not having a hard time coming up with a Thanksgiving prayer. How do I even get to the end of it is my only question.


One sentence at a time.!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The thanksgiving face!!!
> View attachment 311842


mmm That looks like a: I am full but could possibly see if I can squeeze in a bite or two more and then afterwards I am going to take a nice nap before I start on the next course kinda face!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> ? The same to you because you are a friend I'm thankful for.


? ? ? You are too my friend, you are too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> You better not do ladders! Don’t make me come over there!!! Lol


Go over there Heather, go over there. I am sure Cathie would love the excuse for you to visit.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s 6am and I’ve been awake for an hour for no particular reason. I gave up and got up.
> 
> We had a Syrian meal delivered last night. A local charity for refugees organised it. A refugee lady they helped cooked and volunteers delivered the orders. It was very filling and very good.
> 
> The food was somewhere between Turkish/Greek & Middle Eastern. Flat bread and dips including hummus and what’s known as tzatziki in Greece and lovely aubergine (eggplant) one. The main was rice with vegetables and meat; the spices were quite sweet and definitely included cardamom and cinnamon. And dessert was sesame “biscuits” (like thin cookies)
> 
> Today I need to argue with our internet service provider about our rubbish broadband. Wish me luck! ?


Damn!!! that sounds nice too. Looks like I am going to be sorted for food for a while!!! Well at least virtually, my physical stomach might have something to say about it though.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s 6am and I’ve been awake for an hour for no particular reason. I gave up and got up.
> 
> We had a Syrian meal delivered last night. A local charity for refugees organised it. A refugee lady they helped cooked and volunteers delivered the orders. It was very filling and very good.
> 
> The food was somewhere between Turkish/Greek & Middle Eastern. Flat bread and dips including hummus and what’s known as tzatziki in Greece and lovely aubergine (eggplant) one. The main was rice with vegetables and meat; the spices were quite sweet and definitely included cardamom and cinnamon. And dessert was sesame “biscuits” (like thin cookies)
> 
> Today I need to argue with our internet service provider about our rubbish broadband. Wish me luck! ?


Oh And Good Luck.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates all around the world.
> Just popped in to wish a Happy Thanksgiving Weekend to those of you who celebrate it.
> Please take care all.
> Stay safe,
> Love ,
> Adam.


Hey ya Boss!! How are you doing? And Happy Thanksgiving day to you as well. That is if you celebrate it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh dear, I WAS going to be shelfish and keep the whole plate to myself..........When it comes to good food, I don't want to share.  ?



I see you right now musseling urself to front of the line. ??????


----------



## CarolM

Oh I do so hate it when I catch up to myself, because then I have to wonder whatever happened to my tail? I mean what is the point of chasing your own tail if you don't have one. Sigh. 

Good Afternooning Everyone. Today is FRIDAY the YAYYY DAY thank goodness. I have had enough of this week and need my weekend please. It is also BLACK FRIDAY over here in SA, although I do suspect that some of the shops have deliberately hiked up their prices and then put the normal price down as a special black Friday price. Anywayyyyy, the sun is shining, the wind may be pumping, but it is weekend and I am going to take what I can get and enjoy it. The nieces are coming over on Sunday and we are going to do some rock painting and glass jar painting. Hopefully the girls will have some fun. Until later peeps. Have a good Weekend. And don't do anything that I wouldn't do!!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> I see you right now musseling urself to front of the line. ??????


Absolutely. Salmone has to be first!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Roommates all around the world.
> Just popped in to wish a Happy Thanksgiving Weekend to those of you who celebrate it.
> Please take care all.
> Stay safe,
> Love ,
> Adam.



Helllllooooo Adam!!!!!
We miss you!!!!
Hope you are well...
We here in the states are Stuffed!!!!
You need to roll us to work today.
(For those who go IN to work..
Happy Holidays to you!!!!!
????
And my new favorite emoji?........ ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Oh I do so hate it when I catch up to myself, because then I have to wonder whatever happened to my tail? I mean what is the point of chasing your own tail if you don't have one. Sigh.
> 
> Good Afternooning Everyone. Today is FRIDAY the YAYYY DAY thank goodness. I have had enough of this week and need my weekend please. It is also BLACK FRIDAY over here in SA, although I do suspect that some of the shops have deliberately hiked up their prices and then put the normal price down as a special black Friday price. Anywayyyyy, the sun is shining, the wind may be pumping, but it is weekend and I am going to take what I can get and enjoy it. The nieces are coming over on Sunday and we are going to do some rock painting and glass jar painting. Hopefully the girls will have some fun. Until later peeps. Have a good Weekend. And don't do anything that I wouldn't do!!



good morning my dear,
TGIF!!!!!....
To answer your question do they raise prices.... I agree 100.000.000%!
I believe that to be true!!! Always did....
They jack up the price only to lower it to the ORIGINAL PRICE for Black Friday AMD all holidays.... (those smartie pants...) ?
Now.....as far as glass jar painting and rock painting?...... we want pictures!!!!
I’m sure they will be lovely. 
That (to me) right now sounds like a REALLY fun time to be had for a weekend.
When my sister and I went to two hobbie stores THEY WERE COMPLETELY SOLD OUT OF PAINT!!!!! Can you believe it???
Never in my life have I seen that !?!?!?
Three tubes of like Neon Orange were left.
When we decided to ask... the lady told us that crazy people were just buying them up!? They couldn’t keep them in stock!!!!!
What is this world coming tooooooo!!!!!
The blasfamy of it all!!!!
Who the heck else is painting here besides us!!!????!!!!!!?????
Oh well , guess I’ll have to ......?......?.....?...
Look..... over here these psychos bought up :
The food
The paint
The building materials..
I can’t even fix up my house anymore !!!
There is NO WOOD IN STORES NOW!!!?
Hey , wait!!!??? My adt.... I mean add must have just kicked in.....
NAIL POLISH!!!!! That’s paint right????
Wooooo Hoooooo!!!!
I’ve something to do now!!?
See you all later as I am off to paint something with all of my colors....
Have a WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!
??????????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Emily?


Yes, except they are not Emily anymore, she's been Alyx for almost 8 years.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Well then it should be entertaining. LOL Good Luck, or should I say I hope it went well?


Oh, it was great. We had beef tacos, chicken tacos, turkey tacos all with Chorizo, refried beans, and cheese, guacamole, white corn tortillas, flour tortillias, and regular corn tortillias. The food was simply really good. The company was, shall I say, different. Alyx was dressed like an Ompa loompa, make up was perfect, and their partner Zo was sporting a black rock n Roll t shirt, Black lives matter, they (Zo) has a very high curly black mohock, the sides being shaved bald and they are both really nice people, strange and weird. They made me laugh so hard a Giant fart came out and then everybody tried to fart and we were all laughing so hard at these farts nobody would believe that we were all adults laughing like little kids.
Here are the latest photo of my last clutch of parakeets:


And, yes, they are beautiful. Anytime I saw these 2 babies, they are together like Conjoined Twins.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, it was great. We had beef tacos, chicken tacos, turkey tacos all with Chorizo, refried beans, and cheese, guacamole, white corn tortillas, flour tortillias, and regular corn tortillias. The food was simply really good. The company was, shall I say, different. Alyx was dressed like an Ompa loompa, make up was perfect, and their partner Zo was sporting a black rock n Roll t shirt, Black lives matter, they (Zo) has a very high curly black mohock, the sides being shaved bald and they are both really nice people, strange and weird. They made me laugh so hard a Giant fart came out and then everybody tried to fart and we were all laughing so hard at these farts nobody would believe that we were all adults laughing like little kids.
> Here are the latest photo of my last clutch of parakeets:
> View attachment 311858
> 
> And, yes, they are beautiful. Anytime I saw these 2 babies, they are together like Conjoined Twins.
> View attachment 311859


Sounds like you had a blast. No pun intended. ?
The birds are beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!
At the dealership waiting for our van to be serviced. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

You know it's going to be an interesting day when...

You go to press the button for coffee to come out of the coffeemaker, but hit the power button instead. 

Um, that actually happened this morning. ?

May you all have an entertaining day!


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning my dear,
> TGIF!!!!!....
> To answer your question do they raise prices.... I agree 100.000.000%!
> I believe that to be true!!! Always did....
> They jack up the price only to lower it to the ORIGINAL PRICE for Black Friday AMD all holidays.... (those smartie pants...) ?
> Now.....as far as glass jar painting and rock painting?...... we want pictures!!!!
> I’m sure they will be lovely.
> That (to me) right now sounds like a REALLY fun time to be had for a weekend.
> When my sister and I went to two hobbie stores THEY WERE COMPLETELY SOLD OUT OF PAINT!!!!! Can you believe it???
> Never in my life have I seen that !?!?!?
> Three tubes of like Neon Orange were left.
> When we decided to ask... the lady told us that crazy people were just buying them up!? They couldn’t keep them in stock!!!!!
> What is this world coming tooooooo!!!!!
> The blasfamy of it all!!!!
> Who the heck else is painting here besides us!!!????!!!!!!?????
> Oh well , guess I’ll have to ......?......?.....?...
> Look..... over here these psychos bought up :
> The food
> The paint
> The building materials..
> I can’t even fix up my house anymore !!!
> There is NO WOOD IN STORES NOW!!!?
> Hey , wait!!!??? My adt.... I mean add must have just kicked in.....
> NAIL POLISH!!!!! That’s paint right????
> Wooooo Hoooooo!!!!
> I’ve something to do now!!?
> See you all later as I am off to paint something with all of my colors....
> Have a WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!
> ??????????????


Whahaha. When we first went into lockdown most people caught up on all the fixing and painting of their houses that they had been putting off for years. I suspect that is what has happened there. Now if you are painting canvases then you can use - oil paint or oil pastels or kokies (Did I spell that correctly) what we call colouring pens. You could use chalk, or charcoal or just a plain ol pencil. Take your pick. Nail polish just might be the new and modern art form. The world is your canvas and you can use and or do anything you like. That is what makes it so much fun. Except you have to post pics. You never know it just might become the new rage. I will try to remember to take some pictures of the girls art work for you.


----------



## Tolis

Not sure if this is the correct thread to share this. I found a tortoise wine I 'll drink for the forum tonight!? it was pretty cheap I hope it doesnt taste like vinegar hehe
Btw thats a Testudo marginata Schoepff the wine is from Peloponissos region in Greece


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, it was great. We had beef tacos, chicken tacos, turkey tacos all with Chorizo, refried beans, and cheese, guacamole, white corn tortillas, flour tortillias, and regular corn tortillias. The food was simply really good. The company was, shall I say, different. Alyx was dressed like an Ompa loompa, make up was perfect, and their partner Zo was sporting a black rock n Roll t shirt, Black lives matter, they (Zo) has a very high curly black mohock, the sides being shaved bald and they are both really nice people, strange and weird. They made me laugh so hard a Giant fart came out and then everybody tried to fart and we were all laughing so hard at these farts nobody would believe that we were all adults laughing like little kids.
> Here are the latest photo of my last clutch of parakeets:
> View attachment 311858
> 
> And, yes, they are beautiful. Anytime I saw these 2 babies, they are together like Conjoined Twins.
> View attachment 311859


Sounds like it was a blast. Those are the good memories that we need to keep. 
My friend who is studying to be a vet also has budgies. As part of his project for his studies. He has this little one that hatched not so long ago.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like you had a blast. No pun intended. ?
> The birds are beautiful!


Snap.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!
> At the dealership waiting for our van to be serviced.
> Have a great day.


Oh dear. I hope they at least gave you a cup of coffee while you waited.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> You know it's going to be an interesting day when...
> 
> You go to press the button for coffee to come out of the coffeemaker, but hit the power button instead.
> 
> Um, that actually happened this morning. ?
> 
> May you all have an entertaining day!


Mmmm. Do you need a cup of coffee by any chance?


----------



## CarolM

,



Tolis said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread to share this. I found a tortoise wine I 'll drink for the forum tonight!? it was pretty cheap I hope it doesnt taste like vinegar hehe
> Btw thats a Testudo marginata Schoepff the wine is from Peloponissos region in Greece


Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## JoesMum

Tolis said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread to share this. I found a tortoise wine I 'll drink for the forum tonight!? it was pretty cheap I hope it doesnt taste like vinegar hehe
> Btw thats a Testudo marginata Schoepff the wine is from Peloponissos region in Greece


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. Although you brought your own so you might nit want one! The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. Mission accomplished with our internet service provider. It took 2 HOURS! ?

I started and then JoesDad took over and drove a hard bargain. The company also provides our satellite tv package so we did a deal involving both and have got both upgraded AND we are paying £25 per month less as well  

This afternoon Daughter had an appointment at the ostepath so I took her. And then I tried a new recipe for dinner: mushroom & stilton pudding. A suet crust pudding filled with layers of garlic mushroom, stilton cheese, caramelised onion and spinach. It was yummmy!

i forgot to take a photo though! Sorry!

I hope everyone is recovering from their Thanksgiving indigestion!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Go over there Heather, go over there. I am sure Cathie would love the excuse for you to visit.


Heather is always welcome...any of my friends are. You might have to deal with a bunnah sniffing your ear while sleeping though.?


----------



## JoesMum

Quick reminder about the card exchange


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh I do so hate it when I catch up to myself, because then I have to wonder whatever happened to my tail? I mean what is the point of chasing your own tail if you don't have one. Sigh.
> 
> Good Afternooning Everyone. Today is FRIDAY the YAYYY DAY thank goodness. I have had enough of this week and need my weekend please. It is also BLACK FRIDAY over here in SA, although I do suspect that some of the shops have deliberately hiked up their prices and then put the normal price down as a special black Friday price. Anywayyyyy, the sun is shining, the wind may be pumping, but it is weekend and I am going to take what I can get and enjoy it. The nieces are coming over on Sunday and we are going to do some rock painting and glass jar painting. Hopefully the girls will have some fun. Until later peeps. Have a good Weekend. And don't do anything that I wouldn't do!!


Oh my garsh ??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, it was great. We had beef tacos, chicken tacos, turkey tacos all with Chorizo, refried beans, and cheese, guacamole, white corn tortillas, flour tortillias, and regular corn tortillias. The food was simply really good. The company was, shall I say, different. Alyx was dressed like an Ompa loompa, make up was perfect, and their partner Zo was sporting a black rock n Roll t shirt, Black lives matter, they (Zo) has a very high curly black mohock, the sides being shaved bald and they are both really nice people, strange and weird. They made me laugh so hard a Giant fart came out and then everybody tried to fart and we were all laughing so hard at these farts nobody would believe that we were all adults laughing like little kids.
> Here are the latest photo of my last clutch of parakeets:
> View attachment 311858
> 
> And, yes, they are beautiful. Anytime I saw these 2 babies, they are together like Conjoined Twins.
> View attachment 311859


Too cute ???


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Mission accomplished with our internet service provider. It took 2 HOURS! ?
> 
> I started and then JoesDad took over and drove a hard bargain. The company also provides our satellite tv package so we did a deal involving both and have got both upgraded AND we are paying £25 per month less as well
> 
> This afternoon Daughter had an appointment at the ostepath so I took her. And then I tried a new recipe for dinner: mushroom & stilton pudding. A suet crust pudding filled with layers of garlic mushroom, stilton cheese, caramelised onion and spinach. It was yummmy!
> 
> i forgot to take a photo though! Sorry!
> 
> I hope everyone is recovering from their Thanksgiving indigestion!


What in the world is a suet crust? Just wondering ... ?️?️??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You better not do ladders! Don’t make me come over there!!! Lol


Do you do ladders ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out kayaking all morning ‘til early afternoon.

The Start of Our Day


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, it was great. We had beef tacos, chicken tacos, turkey tacos all with Chorizo, refried beans, and cheese, guacamole, white corn tortillas, flour tortillias, and regular corn tortillias. The food was simply really good. The company was, shall I say, different. Alyx was dressed like an Ompa loompa, make up was perfect, and their partner Zo was sporting a black rock n Roll t shirt, Black lives matter, they (Zo) has a very high curly black mohock, the sides being shaved bald and they are both really nice people, strange and weird. They made me laugh so hard a Giant fart came out and then everybody tried to fart and we were all laughing so hard at these farts nobody would believe that we were all adults laughing like little kids.
> Here are the latest photo of my last clutch of parakeets:
> View attachment 311858
> 
> And, yes, they are beautiful. Anytime I saw these 2 babies, they are together like Conjoined Twins.
> View attachment 311859


Your hilarious!!! Sounds awesome all the way around except the hot air.. I get enough of that around hear


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!
> At the dealership waiting for our van to be serviced.
> Have a great day.


Appointment like that are when I get my best online stuff done


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Mission accomplished with our internet service provider. It took 2 HOURS! ?
> 
> I started and then JoesDad took over and drove a hard bargain. The company also provides our satellite tv package so we did a deal involving both and have got both upgraded AND we are paying £25 per month less as well
> 
> This afternoon Daughter had an appointment at the ostepath so I took her. And then I tried a new recipe for dinner: mushroom & stilton pudding. A suet crust pudding filled with layers of garlic mushroom, stilton cheese, caramelised onion and spinach. It was yummmy!
> 
> i forgot to take a photo though! Sorry!
> 
> I hope everyone is recovering from their Thanksgiving indigestion!


So glad the internet service worked out favorable.. seems you have to do that every few years to keep your bill at a favorable level..? Hope daughters appointment went well and y’all got to enjoy the savory supper.. it’s sounds great.. ( I Love garlic and cheese!)


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Heather is always welcome...any of my friends are. You might have to deal with a bunnah sniffing your ear while sleeping though.?


Ahhhh luvvvv Bunnahhhhhs


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Quick reminder about the card exchange
> View attachment 311871


Miraculously, I’m DONE!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Do you do ladders ??


Actually yes.. I am often climbing on things I shouldn’t be.. there is never time to wait on someone else to get things done.. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Out kayaking all morning ‘til early afternoon.
> 
> The Start of Our Day
> 
> View attachment 311872
> 
> 
> View attachment 311873


Oh beautiful!!! I love the little cottage / house.


----------



## EllieMay

This morning we took daughter to the next town over for lab checks for meds at 6am... then We went to IHOP for an early breakfast and on to the Christmas tree farm... we were back home with a 10-1/2’ fir by 11am... it’s currently standing but I dont believe I’ll start decorating until tomorrow..


----------



## EllieMay

@Chefdenoel10 

What a sweet card I received today from one of our newest roommates.. Thank you Yvonne for the warm message and adorable kissers!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Sounds like it was a blast. Those are the good memories that we need to keep.
> My friend who is studying to be a vet also has budgies. As part of his project for his studies. He has this little one that hatched not so long ago.


I see a dash of color, but mostly white. I breed yellow, and white. I am trying for a pure white bird. But mine have a spot of green.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Out kayaking all morning ‘til early afternoon.
> 
> The Start of Our Day
> 
> View attachment 311872
> 
> 
> View attachment 311873


The water looks as smooth as glass. Is it deep there?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!
> At the dealership waiting for our van to be serviced.
> Have a great day.





EllieMay said:


> @Chefdenoel10
> 
> What a sweet card I received today from one of our newest roommates.. Thank you Yvonne for the warm message and adorable kissers!!!
> View attachment 311877



so sorry about the glitter!! But who could refuse those snuggly snow couple!? ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> What in the world is a suet crust? Just wondering ... ?️?️??


It’s a type of pastry. 

It’s literally a mixture of flour and shredded suet (I use vegetable suet) 

It’s very easy to make. 2 parts flour to 1 part suet. Mix together. Add water until you have a dough. Roll out.

It makes a good pie crust for savoury pies.

Or in this case, I lined a pudding basin with it, filled it and then topped it with a circle of suet crust to make a pudding


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> so sorry about the glitter!! But who could refuse those snuggly snow couple!? ?


Sorry??? I love glitter! A little extra sparkle in life is always good ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday to all who observe. ?

Thought Id try a quick “video” of yesterdays photos....38 seconds or so. Enjoy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332688789072998402


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> The water looks as smooth as glass. Is it deep there?



Deep in some places, but surprisingly shallow in others. The depth changes a lot based on silt collection during storms. The main channels are pretty deep and lead out into the Chesapeake Bay - from there the World’s your oyster.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Deep in some places, but surprisingly shallow in others. The depth changes a lot based on silt collection during storms. The main channels are pretty deep and lead out into the Chesapeake Bay - from there the World’s your oyster.


I love your pictures


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Sorry??? I love glitter! A little extra sparkle in life is always good ???


My toe nails are painted with the same color as my Camaro with a layer of solid glitter over that. I too love glitter


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

It’s been a lovely still and sunny day today... a tad chilly, but that’s manageable!

Daughter wanted to do a Harvest Mouse survey this afternoon. She needed to check an area that we did together 3 years ago. It’s behind the Aldi supermarket and the golf driving range by the river - not exactly somewhere you think might be brimming with nature.

We weren’t disappointed and found nests again. Harvest mice are tiny. A family would have been raised in the nest in my hand. There’s no doorway, they force their way in through the woven grass and close it up behind them.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s a type of pastry.
> 
> It’s literally a mixture of flour and shredded suet (I use vegetable suet)
> 
> It’s very easy to make. 2 parts flour to 1 part suet. Mix together. Add water until you have a dough. Roll out.
> 
> It makes a good pie crust for savoury pies.
> 
> Or in this case, I lined a pudding basin with it, filled it and then topped it with a circle of suet crust to make a pudding


I've always thought of suet as great birddie food for the winter. I even have recipes to make my own for birds. I don't think I've seen the shredded in our grocery stores.?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I've always thought of suet as great birddie food for the winter. I even have recipes to make my own for birds. I don't think I've seen the shredded in our grocery stores.?


----------



## Cathie G

Well.


EllieMay said:


> Actually yes.. I am often climbing on things I shouldn’t be.. there is never time to wait on someone else to get things done.. ?


Since I don't do ladders anymore by myself I make durn sure my critter room door is shut. My little zebra finches fly like hummingbirds. Catching them is so much easier in one little room.?


----------



## Cathie G

I've got a new Christmas card season going on. I love it ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 311933


Yep I've never seen that type of product where I live. Interesting. It doesn't mean that a person can't get it in the big cities here.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I've always thought of suet as great birddie food for the winter. I even have recipes to make my own for birds. I don't think I've seen the shredded in our grocery stores.?



You probably just haven’t really looked. If you look in your local butcher‘s shop, they would normally have beef suet for sale. It really is a normal thing to use in baking. 





__





Suet pudding - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh dear. I hope they at least gave you a cup of coffee while you waited.


They offered coffee. I got a diet coke out of the vending machine. That's my coffee ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Appointment like that are when I get my best online stuff done


Yeah they have separate small rooms with computers. Rose was Christmas shopping while we waited.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You probably just haven’t really looked. If you look in your local butcher‘s shop, they would normally have beef suet for sale. It really is a normal thing to use in baking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suet pudding - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I've only seen blocks not packages of shredded. I have recipes for treats for winter birds made from the blocks.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Yep I've never seen that type of product where I live. Interesting. It doesn't mean that a person can't get it in the big cities here.?





Cathie G said:


> Yep I've never seen that type of product where I live. Interesting. It doesn't mean that a person can't get it in the big cities here.?



I buy suet cakes at most feed stores, they also sell suet holders. And I live in a small town, I can get it at several stores. Don't you live in Calif? Look in a feed store.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah they have separate small rooms with computers. Rose was Christmas shopping while we waited.



everything ok with the car now?
?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I buy suet cakes at most feed stores, they also sell suet holders. And I live in a small town, I can get it at several stores. Don't you live in Calif? Look in a feed store.


Yes I buy them every year for the birds. Usually the blocks are filled with seeds, fruit, etc... I've just never seen a block of shredded suet at my grocery store.


----------



## Tolis

CarolM said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Let us know how it tastes.


Tasted very sour I would not reccomend it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes......after having a streak of some really nice weather days, old man Winter blew in. Lots of wind, rain & much cooler temps. Indoor projects today i guess.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> everything ok with the car now?
> ?





Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes......after having a streak of some really nice weather days, old man Winter blew in. Lots of wind, rain & much cooler temps. Indoor projects today i guess.


The older I get the more I hate cold weather. I went out at 04:00 to collect the newspaper and my bare feet stuck on the ice that formed overnight. I am a born and raised California girl. I get cold at 65 degrees LOL


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Yes I buy them every year for the birds. Usually the blocks are filled with seeds, fruit, etc... I've just never seen a block of shredded suet at my grocery store.


Oh...sorry, I didn't know there was a difference...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Any TFO friends can use my password to shop NASCAR today...


----------



## JoesMum

Today in adventures of a wildlife care volunteer... I was based in the rescue’s intensive care unit (ICU) where all the new admissions start their treatment. I bring you a tale of 3 tiny voles probably less than 2 weeks old.

Their nest was dug out by accident in someone’s garden yesterday afternoon and they arrived with us huddled together and very, very cold. One of them looked like it was very unlikely to survive.

They needed warming quickly and standard practice with tiny animals and birds is to pop it in your bra (I’m not sure what the men do ?) 

I, ahem, had enough room for a party of 3 so in they went and ten minutes later they started to fidget so they were then to be transferred to a critter box. Except they had other ideas. I ended up kneeling on the floor, to stop them falling, and gradually peeling off my sweatshirt... and then my shirt while two of the staff attempted to catch them. ?

We succeeded! And yes I did find tiny vole poop in my bra when I went for a shower when I got home ?

Here are two of the 3 miscreants





We also had a very young baby hedgehog admitted. It’s far too small to hibernate. She was syringe fed a mixture of puppy mousse and puppy milk and is now with one of our human foster mummies for the winter


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain, wind & thunder & lightning here on the last day of November. Crazy.

Cleared by sunset..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes......after having a streak of some really nice weather days, old man Winter blew in. Lots of wind, rain & much cooler temps. Indoor projects today i guess.


We had snowflakes as big as snowballs... I was going to go shopping but changed my mind. I decided to just sit back and

watch our first snowfall.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Today in adventures of a wildlife care volunteer... I was based in the rescue’s intensive care unit (ICU) where all the new admissions start their treatment. I bring you a tale of 3 tiny voles probably less than 2 weeks old.
> 
> Their nest was dug out by accident in someone’s garden yesterday afternoon and they arrived with us huddled together and very, very cold. One of them looked like it was very unlikely to survive.
> 
> They needed warming quickly and standard practice with tiny animals and birds is to pop it in your bra (I’m not sure what the men do ?)
> 
> I, ahem, had enough room for a party of 3 so in they went and ten minutes later they started to fidget so they were then to be transferred to a critter box. Except they had other ideas. I ended up kneeling on the floor, to stop them falling, and gradually peeling off my sweatshirt... and then my shirt while two of the staff attempted to catch them. ?
> 
> We succeeded! And yes I did find tiny vole poop in my bra when I went for a shower when I got home ?
> 
> Here are two of the 3 miscreants
> View attachment 312022
> 
> View attachment 312023
> 
> 
> We also had a very young baby hedgehog admitted. It’s far too small to hibernate. She was syringe fed a mixture of puppy mousse and puppy milk and is now with one of our human foster mummies for the winter
> View attachment 312021


?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh...sorry, I didn't know there was a difference...lol


I didn't either. I've never used suet for cooking. I will use steak grease for fried potatoes though. Probably it's the same concept.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, I think we are now done with the Ships Galley box. Much scraping, much sanding, followed by multiple coats of varnish, sanding & more layers of UV protecting varnish. Other bits of the box coated with a marine grade white enamel.

Made another cube-in-a-cube. Here is the new one stacked on last weeks cube.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Your hilarious!!! Sounds awesome all the way around except the hot air.. I get enough of that around hear


Don't we all. Try living with a deaf guy ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> The older I get the more I hate cold weather. I went out at 04:00 to collect the newspaper and my bare feet stuck on the ice that formed overnight. I am a born and raised California girl. I get cold at 65 degrees LOL


That's your fault for not wearing at least flip-flops in freezing weather. The girls around my house do in the winter. I myself need boots.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, I think we are now done with the Ships Galley box. Much scraping, much sanding, followed by multiple coats of varnish, sanding & more layers of UV protecting varnish. Other bits of the box coated with a marine grade white enamel.
> 
> Made another cube-in-a-cube. Here is the new one stacked on last weeks cube.
> 
> View attachment 312029


I haven't seen the ship's gallery box yet. ?Nagnag ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cooler temperatures for us in North Florida as well. Low temperatures the next few nights are supposed to be freezing or close to it. We finally had to move the plants inside from the front porch. So there are plenty of orchids, cacti, succulents, and a few other plants taking up quite a bit of space indoors right now.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Today in adventures of a wildlife care volunteer... I was based in the rescue’s intensive care unit (ICU) where all the new admissions start their treatment. I bring you a tale of 3 tiny voles probably less than 2 weeks old.
> 
> Their nest was dug out by accident in someone’s garden yesterday afternoon and they arrived with us huddled together and very, very cold. One of them looked like it was very unlikely to survive.
> 
> They needed warming quickly and standard practice with tiny animals and birds is to pop it in your bra (I’m not sure what the men do ?)
> 
> I, ahem, had enough room for a party of 3 so in they went and ten minutes later they started to fidget so they were then to be transferred to a critter box. Except they had other ideas. I ended up kneeling on the floor, to stop them falling, and gradually peeling off my sweatshirt... and then my shirt while two of the staff attempted to catch them. ?
> 
> We succeeded! And yes I did find tiny vole poop in my bra when I went for a shower when I got home ?
> 
> Here are two of the 3 miscreants
> View attachment 312022
> 
> View attachment 312023
> 
> 
> We also had a very young baby hedgehog admitted. It’s far too small to hibernate. She was syringe fed a mixture of puppy mousse and puppy milk and is now with one of our human foster mummies for the winter
> View attachment 312021


LMAO!!! I really enjoyed this tale!!! I have to tell you that my daughter went to school one year with a squirrel in her bra. She was totally dedicated to rescuing it and she succeeded.. I just knew she would be the first kid at Marshall high to get sent home for having a critter in her clothes... but I couldn’t find it in my heart to stop her because she reminded me too much of someone else I know


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain, wind & thunder & lightning here on the last day of November. Crazy.
> 
> Cleared by sunset..
> 
> View attachment 312025


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Don't we all. Try living with a deaf guy ?


Bet his nose works great ?


----------



## EllieMay

Finally got the tree decorated ( after 4 days ) ...
Obviously I have lots of good help around here ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Today in adventures of a wildlife care volunteer... I was based in the rescue’s intensive care unit (ICU) where all the new admissions start their treatment. I bring you a tale of 3 tiny voles probably less than 2 weeks old.
> 
> Their nest was dug out by accident in someone’s garden yesterday afternoon and they arrived with us huddled together and very, very cold. One of them looked like it was very unlikely to survive.
> 
> They needed warming quickly and standard practice with tiny animals and birds is to pop it in your bra (I’m not sure what the men do ?)
> 
> I, ahem, had enough room for a party of 3 so in they went and ten minutes later they started to fidget so they were then to be transferred to a critter box. Except they had other ideas. I ended up kneeling on the floor, to stop them falling, and gradually peeling off my sweatshirt... and then my shirt while two of the staff attempted to catch them. ?
> 
> We succeeded! And yes I did find tiny vole poop in my bra when I went for a shower when I got home ?
> 
> Here are two of the 3 miscreants
> View attachment 312022
> 
> View attachment 312023
> 
> 
> We also had a very young baby hedgehog admitted. It’s far too small to hibernate. She was syringe fed a mixture of puppy mousse and puppy milk and is now with one of our human foster mummies for the winter
> View attachment 312021



wait a minute!........?
The hedgehog got.....Mousse??
(Well ...I only get a sliver of cheesecake if I do something right.)
Lucky hedgehog ?! 
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, I think we are now done with the Ships Galley box. Much scraping, much sanding, followed by multiple coats of varnish, sanding & more layers of UV protecting varnish. Other bits of the box coated with a marine grade white enamel.
> 
> Made another cube-in-a-cube. Here is the new one stacked on last weeks cube.
> 
> View attachment 312029



WOW!!!!
You’re an artist too?!!??
My gosh ..
I better get movin’ on somethin’!!!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those “Daft Days” between Christmas and Hogmany....(tune in your ears carefully for some dialect). It’s a poem for everyone, Scot or not!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333732654374588416


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Finally got the tree decorated ( after 4 days ) ...
> Obviously I have lots of good help around here ?
> View attachment 312033
> 
> View attachment 312032


Wow that wall was made for a huge tree!


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Today in adventures of a wildlife care volunteer... I was based in the rescue’s intensive care unit (ICU) where all the new admissions start their treatment. I bring you a tale of 3 tiny voles probably less than 2 weeks old.
> 
> Their nest was dug out by accident in someone’s garden yesterday afternoon and they arrived with us huddled together and very, very cold. One of them looked like it was very unlikely to survive.
> 
> They needed warming quickly and standard practice with tiny animals and birds is to pop it in your bra (I’m not sure what the men do ?)
> 
> I, ahem, had enough room for a party of 3 so in they went and ten minutes later they started to fidget so they were then to be transferred to a critter box. Except they had other ideas. I ended up kneeling on the floor, to stop them falling, and gradually peeling off my sweatshirt... and then my shirt while two of the staff attempted to catch them. ?
> 
> We succeeded! And yes I did find tiny vole poop in my bra when I went for a shower when I got home ?
> 
> Here are two of the 3 miscreants
> View attachment 312022
> 
> View attachment 312023
> 
> 
> We also had a very young baby hedgehog admitted. It’s far too small to hibernate. She was syringe fed a mixture of puppy mousse and puppy milk and is now with one of our human foster mummies for the winter
> View attachment 312021


I also volunteered at our local wildlife rescue. But holy cats, our wild life is so different than yours. We have coyotes, raccoons, 'possums, deer, cougars, and too many falcons, eagles, hawks, woodpeckers and more. BUT, voles, mice, rats etc are killed or trapped in my yard, They wreck havoc on my outside tortoise pens, and are making headway into my house and have chewed on my electric wires, ruining my siding and really have caused damage to my house. So I set my traps nightly and mostly take whatever I catch for "a ride". But I do set poison traps under my house.for the rats, mice. I used to keep hedgehogs and Sugar Gliders. My cats catch voles and mice in the house and do what cats do. I have skunks living under my tort shed, and rats and especially mice have ruined the insulation on my tort shed. The baby skunks would come out and visit with me until they got older.
Anyway, my tort shed is not nearly as easy to keep warm as it was, mice and others have really ruined the insulation. I admire what you are doing.
'possums eat rats so the possums I trap are released back where they belong.


----------



## TechnoCheese

EllieMay said:


> Finally got the tree decorated ( after 4 days ) ...
> Obviously I have lots of good help around here ?
> View attachment 312033
> 
> View attachment 312032


Oh man, that’s a nice tree!


----------



## JoesMum

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh man, that’s a nice tree!


Happy birthday to you @TechnoCheese ! ???


----------



## TechnoCheese

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday to you @TechnoCheese ! ???


Thank you!


----------



## Maggie3fan

TechnoCheese said:


> Thank you!


Hey, happy birthday...17 now?


----------



## TechnoCheese

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, happy birthday...17 now?


Thank you, yep! Not ready to be an adult in a year, lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@TechnoCheese Happy Birthday, Macy! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. We made a quick trip up the road to our local “Grand Mart” for Sully food, we weren’t a mile from the house when I spotted this Bald Eagle perched up high...


----------



## Maro2Bear

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh man, that’s a nice tree!



Happy Birthday Macy! ???????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

TechnoCheese said:


> Thank you, yep! Not ready to be an adult in a year, lol


I am 75 years old, and I'm not exactly sure that I have been, ever made it, am now or ever gonna be "adult".I think my sister would agree with me, I just drive her nuts, just being me lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some aloe and cactus pads & fruit picked up.

Aloe



and Cactus Pads @ 99 cents/lb


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TechnoCheese said:


> Thank you!


Happy Birthday!!!!
You don’t look a day over 21! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Finally got the tree decorated ( after 4 days ) ...
> Obviously I have lots of good help around here ?
> View attachment 312033
> 
> View attachment 312032



what an absolutely beautiful tree! Wow!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Who else saw the channel 2 news just now? 
wow!!!
A exotic pet store called “jungle” (in Long Island??) was robbed on thanksgiving!

Thank god he just took the register...
But before he left he managed to scare most of the animals.. including :
A baby pig
AND TWO LARGE SULCATAS!!!!!
Whom resided on THE FLOOR!!
If I can get the video I will post it.
And there were larger birds kept in what looked like 20 gallon tanks with a basking lamp right on top of them!????
Soooo hhhot !!! 
my mind goes straight to helping the animals by telling them they are doing everything wrong...
But my mouth says..... let someone more experienced tell them.... 
wow!!!
Just ..... wow!
Thank God the burglar didn’t take an animal because it’s cold outside tonight...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I am 75 years old, and I'm not exactly sure that I have been, ever made it, am now or ever gonna be "adult".I think my sister would agree with me, I just drive her nuts, just being me lol.



you are fine just the way you are ?


----------



## TechnoCheese

maggie3fan said:


> I am 75 years old, and I'm not exactly sure that I have been, ever made it, am now or ever gonna be "adult".I think my sister would agree with me, I just drive her nuts, just being me lol.


Lol!


----------



## TechnoCheese

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!
> You don’t look a day over 21! ?


Lol, I would hope not ? Thanks!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!!! I really enjoyed this tale!!! I have to tell you that my daughter went to school one year with a squirrel in her bra. She was totally dedicated to rescuing it and she succeeded.. I just knew she would be the first kid at Marshall high to get sent home for having a critter in her clothes... but I couldn’t find it in my heart to stop her because she reminded me too much of someone else I know


Well...if anyone found the squirrel they should get punched for even looking.?️


----------



## Cathie G

TechnoCheese said:


> Lol!


Hello ?


----------



## Cathie G

TechnoCheese said:


> Thank you!


Happy birthday!?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bet his nose works great ?


Well... he's Joe is all I can tell you. If his nose worked you coulda fooled me.? He's supposed to be able to feel vibrations too.whatever...


----------



## EllieMay

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh man, that’s a nice tree!


Why Thank you!!! HAPPY birthday !!! I hope it’s been good. How have you been and how’s your shelled escape artist doing?


----------



## EllieMay

I got to sneak off today for some horseback riding with a friend.. we went to her ranch in the next town over and got on some cypress bayou frontage. Beautiful day. We ran across some wild pigs and spotted a nice bald eagle nest though the residents were disappointingly absent:-(


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> everything ok with the car now?
> ?


Yes it was just maintenance. They had a special on rotating and balancing and also a alignment on the wheels and tires.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Finally got the tree decorated ( after 4 days ) ...
> Obviously I have lots of good help around here ?
> View attachment 312033
> 
> View attachment 312032


Looks great! I will show to Rose.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, last 2 days Opo hasn't even attempted to come out in this cold weather. My aches and pains are amplified with this weather. ?
Rose has started to decorate outside. 
She made this wreath to carry the color scheme outside.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I got to sneak off today for some horseback riding with a friend.. we went to her ranch in the next town over and got on some cypress bayou frontage. Beautiful day. We ran across some wild pigs and spotted a nice bald eagle nest though the residents were disappointingly absent:-(
> View attachment 312087
> View attachment 312088
> View attachment 312089
> View attachment 312090


When I was growing up in San Francisco there were rolling hills behind the Cow Palace that was beautifully wooded and the edge of the City kind of rural. There was a horse stable in that area, within 1/2 hour of walking, that charged $1.50 per hour to rent these old plugs. But us kids would rent a horse for 2 hrs once a month. With minimum wage being $2.40 hr that 3 bucks was a lotta money then. My family didn't get minimum wage tho just using it for reference. So we all knew how to ride, there were 4 of us kids who did this. We got to take the horses without a guide because my generation were not candy-asses who did not need babysitting. We got to pick what horses we wanted and off to play pioneer, or cowboys, etc. Oh I loved it. My sister actually owned horses, and when I lived with here it was mucho fun. She had an Appaloosa named girl, who I loved and she lost her 1 eye to cancer and gradually got moon blindness and went blind. That was when I realized I had a 'talent' for caring for the blind, sick and lame. Sure wish I had a picture of me with her. Horses are so cool.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, last 2 days Opo hasn't even attempted to come out in this cold weather. My aches and pains are amplified with this weather. ?
> Rose has started to decorate outside.
> She made this wreath to carry the color scheme outside.
> View attachment 312091



i know how you feel. This weather makes everything hurt just a little extra on me too.
All kinds of arthritis I never knew I had?
Eyes going...more and more each day.
Now I am to the point of needing my glasses all the time instead of “just for reading”.
I mean… I know I’m old I accept that fine.
but what I don’t except is how quickly they went ??
that’s why I’m always blaming these damn phones.
we as adults are always squinting to see them and the brightness goes high then low then black than white ......they're a pain in the a**. As well! 
I hope you can manage your pain soon
Maybe a doctor visit for meds would calm them down for now.. I know you don’t like to be on meds ....neither do I but if it’s going to ruin the whole season I might do it just through winter? 
is there room in Opos box for me?
I don’t want to come out either this winter.
At least you have Rose... she is a God send!
What a beautiful place she is making it for you both. The colors alone should cheer you up?
When I remember I will take a picture of my 
“Drag queen “ tree. 
As busy as it is , it wakes me up every time I pass it! 
and forces to make me smile and laugh out loud at its Gaudiness ! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> When I was growing up in San Francisco there were rolling hills behind the Cow Palace that was beautifully wooded and the edge of the City kind of rural. There was a horse stable in that area, within 1/2 hour of walking, that charged $1.50 per hour to rent these old plugs. But us kids would rent a horse for 2 hrs once a month. With minimum wage being $2.40 hr that 3 bucks was a lotta money then. My family didn't get minimum wage tho just using it for reference. So we all knew how to ride, there were 4 of us kids who did this. We got to take the horses without a guide because my generation were not candy-asses who did not need babysitting. We got to pick what horses we wanted and off to play pioneer, or cowboys, etc. Oh I loved it. My sister actually owned horses, and when I lived with here it was mucho fun. She had an Appaloosa named girl, who I loved and she lost her 1 eye to cancer and gradually got moon blindness and went blind. That was when I realized I had a 'talent' for caring for the blind, sick and lame. Sure wish I had a picture of me with her. Horses are so cool.



what a beautiful story!
I love hearing about the lives of peoples animals.... 
poor horse...
I hope he has his sight back now...
And much peace..
Would love to see a picture....
I remember a time when concert tickets were anywhere from 
$10.50–$18.50.
So I understand what you were saying about the price of riding those horses.
My dad had to pay for four expensive kids who won it every damn thing. Back then five dollars was a lot of money!!
But somehow he would always manage to scrape it up .....
I feel better knowing that when I was an adult I thanked him repeatedly for dealing with such a little brat and I apologized. And of course he said that’s OK but for the first time I can honestly say he was wrong. It wasn’t OK.


----------



## Kristoff

Good mornooning, roommates! I got Christmas cards! I've mentioned Doug (@Blackdog1714) before. Also: Cathie (@Cathie G), Heather (@EllieMay), and Yvonne (@Chefdenoel10). Thank you, roommates! Mine are in the mail, but I'm afraid they'll be a bit late for Adam and Carol.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I got Christmas cards! I've mentioned Doug (@Blackdog1714) before. Also: Cathie (@Cathie G), Heather (@EllieMay), and Yvonne (@Chefdenoel10). Thank you, roommates! Mine are in the mail, but I'm afraid they'll be a bit late for Adam and Carol.


I have gotten a few and my favorite postage mark is always Royal Mail! I feel so important!


----------



## Maggie3fan

So when I left for the grocery store, while I did realize it was cold, I failed to notice how white the bushes etc were. It was damn foggy and I had on a warm coat and a muffler. So it took me by complete surprise to discover the hiway was completely iced over and I spun a total 360 at 20 mph... Lord almighty. Whew


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> When I was growing up in San Francisco there were rolling hills behind the Cow Palace that was beautifully wooded and the edge of the City kind of rural. There was a horse stable in that area, within 1/2 hour of walking, that charged $1.50 per hour to rent these old plugs. But us kids would rent a horse for 2 hrs once a month. With minimum wage being $2.40 hr that 3 bucks was a lotta money then. My family didn't get minimum wage tho just using it for reference. So we all knew how to ride, there were 4 of us kids who did this. We got to take the horses without a guide because my generation were not candy-asses who did not need babysitting. We got to pick what horses we wanted and off to play pioneer, or cowboys, etc. Oh I loved it. My sister actually owned horses, and when I lived with here it was mucho fun. She had an Appaloosa named girl, who I loved and she lost her 1 eye to cancer and gradually got moon blindness and went blind. That was when I realized I had a 'talent' for caring for the blind, sick and lame. Sure wish I had a picture of me with her. Horses are so cool.


Love that! I think that horses require a special kind of person... you either have the horse dna or you don’t. I can’t imaging life with them.. my favorite horse from childhood was an Appaloosa gelding names Skyball.. he was so gentle that you could ride him backwards.. I remember being turned lose with my friends on the horses and we could ride wherever for miles.. I would never let my kids do that now! Shame ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So when I left for the grocery store, while I did realize it was cold, I failed to notice how white the bushes etc were. It was damn foggy and I had on a warm coat and a muffler. So it took me by complete surprise to discover the hiway was completely iced over and I spun a total 360 at 20 mph... Lord almighty. Whew


Good for your blood pressure , right?? ?


----------



## TechnoCheese

EllieMay said:


> Why Thank you!!! HAPPY birthday !!! I hope it’s been good. How have you been and how’s your shelled escape artist doing?


I’ve been pretty good, and Curtis has been great! We’ve got a good streak going of no escapes


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good for your blood pressure , right?? ?


It gives me a rush of adrenaline, and I'm too old for that...lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So when I left for the grocery store, while I did realize it was cold, I failed to notice how white the bushes etc were. It was damn foggy and I had on a warm coat and a muffler. So it took me by complete surprise to discover the hiway was completely iced over and I spun a total 360 at 20 mph... Lord almighty. Whew



are you ok?
In your IROC!!!?????
I will send you underwear for Christmas!
Holy cr*p!!!! ???


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, last 2 days Opo hasn't even attempted to come out in this cold weather. My aches and pains are amplified with this weather. ?
> Rose has started to decorate outside.
> She made this wreath to carry the color scheme outside.
> View attachment 312091


?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have gotten a few and my favorite postage mark is always Royal Mail! I feel so important!


I like their stamp to mail it.? I lve the card exchange. It's just an old fashioned fun thing to do, I guess.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I also volunteered at our local wildlife rescue. But holy cats, our wild life is so different than yours. We have coyotes, raccoons, 'possums, deer, cougars, and too many falcons, eagles, hawks, woodpeckers and more. BUT, voles, mice, rats etc are killed or trapped in my yard, They wreck havoc on my outside tortoise pens, and are making headway into my house and have chewed on my electric wires, ruining my siding and really have caused damage to my house. So I set my traps nightly and mostly take whatever I catch for "a ride". But I do set poison traps under my house.for the rats, mice. I used to keep hedgehogs and Sugar Gliders. My cats catch voles and mice in the house and do what cats do. I have skunks living under my tort shed, and rats and especially mice have ruined the insulation on my tort shed. The baby skunks would come out and visit with me until they got older.
> Anyway, my tort shed is not nearly as easy to keep warm as it was, mice and others have really ruined the insulation. I admire what you are doing.
> 'possums eat rats so the possums I trap are released back where they belong.
> View attachment 312056


I love opossums. It's pretty neat here in the city I live in just because of the wildlife. Many of our major grocery stores are right along side a small river that runs through our town... which means dumpster diving helps the wildlife. I've seen some huge opossums hanging out alongside the river.?


----------



## Cathie G

TechnoCheese said:


> Thank you, yep! Not ready to be an adult in a year, lol


Take Maggie's advice. Stay young.?


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> I am 75 years old, and I'm not exactly sure that I have been, ever made it, am now or ever gonna be "adult".I think my sister would agree with me, I just drive her nuts, just being me lol.


I have to agree Maggie

When you’re young you spend all your time wanting to be grown up.

As you get older you gradually realise that you never actually feel grown up... just more things have happened to you


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have gotten a few and my favorite postage mark is always Royal Mail! I feel so important!


I hope and everyone else aren’t too disappointed as the Royal Mail won’t be a frank this year. I used their website to print my postage labels rather than buy stamps


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i know how you feel. This weather makes everything hurt just a little extra on me too.
> All kinds of arthritis I never knew I had?
> Eyes going...more and more each day.
> Now I am to the point of needing my glasses all the time instead of “just for reading”.
> I mean… I know I’m old I accept that fine.
> but what I don’t except is how quickly they went ??
> that’s why I’m always blaming these damn phones.
> we as adults are always squinting to see them and the brightness goes high then low then black than white ......they're a pain in the a**. As well!
> I hope you can manage your pain soon
> Maybe a doctor visit for meds would calm them down for now.. I know you don’t like to be on meds ....neither do I but if it’s going to ruin the whole season I might do it just through winter?
> is there room in Opos box for me?
> I don’t want to come out either this winter.
> At least you have Rose... she is a God send!
> What a beautiful place she is making it for you both. The colors alone should cheer you up?
> When I remember I will take a picture of my
> “Drag queen “ tree.
> As busy as it is , it wakes me up every time I pass it!
> and forces to make me smile and laugh out loud at its Gaudiness ! ?


Would love to see your tree! I have been taking pain meds for awhile. But the meds are a slippery slope. I have built up a tolerance for them, but don't want to up the amount I take daily. Sometimes I will go a few days of taking 1 or none ( those few days are terrible). Then go back to the normal regiment and seem to get better relief. Found out about a procedure where they take the nerve endings at the end of the amputated limb and connect them to each other to complete the circuit. I have a email to read about the procedure and will ask my orthopedic surgeon about it. I see him in Jan. to have a what he thinks is a calcium buildup.About the size of a large grape. It is located towards the tip of the stump of my amputated hand and makes it very uncomfortable to use my prosthetic. 
Sorry for the rambling!?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Would love to see your tree! I have been taking pain meds for awhile. But the meds are a slippery slope. I have built up a tolerance for them, but don't want to up the amount I take daily. Sometimes I will go a few days of taking 1 or none ( those few days are terrible). Then go back to the normal regiment and seem to get better relief. Found out about a procedure where they take the nerve endings at the end of the amputated limb and connect them to each other to complete the circuit. I have a email to read about the procedure and will ask my orthopedic surgeon about it. I see him in Jan. to have a what he thinks is a calcium buildup.About the size of a large grape. It is located towards the tip of the stump of my amputated hand and makes it very uncomfortable to use my prosthetic.
> Sorry for the rambling!?


I will keep my fingers crossed for you Ray! Jess is not having the nerve pain in her hand now that they grafted the severed nerves.. even though they aren’t working yet, they aren’t short circuited so I guess that makes a huge difference!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I hope and everyone else aren’t too disappointed as the Royal Mail won’t be a frank this year. I used their website to print my postage labels rather than buy stamps


It's still just as cool ?


----------



## Cathie G

I had to take Arrows sofa Betta leaf down because it kept falling off the wall of his tank... So I'm looking for a ceramic 7" tall palm tree for an aquarium. So far no luck. Even though he has real plants he misses that dang Betta leaf.?️


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Would love to see your tree! I have been taking pain meds for awhile. But the meds are a slippery slope. I have built up a tolerance for them, but don't want to up the amount I take daily. Sometimes I will go a few days of taking 1 or none ( those few days are terrible). Then go back to the normal regiment and seem to get better relief. Found out about a procedure where they take the nerve endings at the end of the amputated limb and connect them to each other to complete the circuit. I have a email to read about the procedure and will ask my orthopedic surgeon about it. I see him in Jan. to have a what he thinks is a calcium buildup.About the size of a large grape. It is located towards the tip of the stump of my amputated hand and makes it very uncomfortable to use my prosthetic.
> Sorry for the rambling!?


I'll be hoping and praying.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big day tomorrow - we drive into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor area where the Pride of Baltimore is berthed for Winter repairs......and, we drop off the final finished Galley Cabinet. Yeah. We’ve put a fair amount of hours into this little volunteer project - it’s been fun. Pix soon of course.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day tomorrow - we drive into Baltimore’s Inner Harbor area where the Pride of Baltimore is berthed for Winter repairs......and, we drop off the final finished Galley Cabinet. Yeah. We’ve put a fair amount of hours into this little volunteer project - it’s been fun. Pix soon of course.


Have so much fun tomorrow! I know they'll love it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I had to take Arrows sofa Betta leaf down because it kept falling off the wall of his tank... So I'm looking for a ceramic 7" tall palm tree for an aquarium. So far no luck. Even though he has real plants he misses that dang Betta leaf.?️


Well... here's an example.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well... here's an example.
> View attachment 312132


And 2 more.


he liked hanging out on the Betta leaf sofa. He keeps looking for it.? Maybe I need to put my ceramic skills to work ?️


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Would love to see your tree! I have been taking pain meds for awhile. But the meds are a slippery slope. I have built up a tolerance for them, but don't want to up the amount I take daily. Sometimes I will go a few days of taking 1 or none ( those few days are terrible). Then go back to the normal regiment and seem to get better relief. Found out about a procedure where they take the nerve endings at the end of the amputated limb and connect them to each other to complete the circuit. I have a email to read about the procedure and will ask my orthopedic surgeon about it. I see him in Jan. to have a what he thinks is a calcium buildup.About the size of a large grape. It is located towards the tip of the stump of my amputated hand and makes it very uncomfortable to use my prosthetic.
> Sorry for the rambling!?



it’s ok to ramble.
We love to hear it!
And if we can offer advice ... that’s great too.
but sometimes people get frustrated and don’t want to hear advice... I get it.
But This sounds like a good plan.
Cant hurt to ask the doctor.
It would be great if it helps your pain go away! ?
AND..... if the doctor tells you anything you don’t want to hear you can always 
SLAP him on your way out. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... here's an example.
> View attachment 312132



what about these sold on “ Etsy”?
Wow!! They’re expensive! But maybe look around?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> And 2 more.
> View attachment 312134
> View attachment 312135
> he liked hanging out on the Betta leaf sofa. He keeps looking for it.? Maybe I need to put my ceramic skills to work ?



also.... these?...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!
Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday..I have a few errands to tend this morning after dropping Jayden at school and then Mounds of work to catch up on:-(...

we had a good Dr report yesterday in Houston. All of Jess’s wounds are healing nicely (Pats myself on the back) and Jess has 1 nerve working now that was not working before. I will have to continue the IV meds for a couple more weeks and then We can go to pills. They want her to stay on a regimen of antibiotics for at least 6 months!! I was a little surprised at that but hey... they are making all the difference so I’m going to follow instructions!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday..I have a few errands to tend this morning after dropping Jayden at school and then Mounds of work to catch up on:-(...
> 
> we had a good Dr report yesterday in Houston. All of Jess’s wounds are healing nicely (Pats myself on the back) and Jess has 1 nerve working now that was not working before. I will have to continue the IV meds for a couple more weeks and then We can go to pills. They want her to stay on a regimen of antibiotics for at least 6 months!! I was a little surprised at that but hey... they are making all the difference so I’m going to follow instructions!



Happy Thursday back at you. Wow, that sounds like pretty good news from the Drs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ellie i know you need it but we all need good news after this dumpster fire of a year! Here is hope she can flip the bird- think of it as physical therapy ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> are you ok?
> In your IROC!!!?????
> I will send you underwear for Christmas!
> Holy cr*p!!!! ???



Of course I am ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Of course it was my IROC, do ya actually think that anybody would let me drive their car?????
Of course no underwear for me plz. I'm mostly a commando person
Holy cats ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Would love to see your tree! I have been taking pain meds for awhile. But the meds are a slippery slope. I have built up a tolerance for them, but don't want to up the amount I take daily. Sometimes I will go a few days of taking 1 or none ( those few days are terrible). Then go back to the normal regiment and seem to get better relief. Found out about a procedure where they take the nerve endings at the end of the amputated limb and connect them to each other to complete the circuit. I have a email to read about the procedure and will ask my orthopedic surgeon about it. I see him in Jan. to have a what he thinks is a calcium buildup.About the size of a large grape. It is located towards the tip of the stump of my amputated hand and makes it very uncomfortable to use my prosthetic.
> Sorry for the rambling!?


That's not rambling. The nerves and tendons in my right wrist and arm were severed in my accident. But the jerk DR never discovered that, it took 4 Neuro surgeons, 2 Physical therapists and some other drs to discover that while they were trying to find out what was happening to this injury, and my nerves mostly not connected anymore, had healed up, the reason I have migraines, dizziness, nausea and out of balance is that I had walked around for 9 months with a broken neck. It also had healed, crooked but healed. So I'm still walking around with the migraines etc, so I use a cane to keep me from falling in public...lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday..I have a few errands to tend this morning after dropping Jayden at school and then Mounds of work to catch up on:-(...
> 
> we had a good Dr report yesterday in Houston. All of Jess’s wounds are healing nicely (Pats myself on the back) and Jess has 1 nerve working now that was not working before. I will have to continue the IV meds for a couple more weeks and then We can go to pills. They want her to stay on a regimen of antibiotics for at least 6 months!! I was a little surprised at that but hey... they are making all the difference so I’m going to follow instructions!



so glad to hear that!!!!
It may be frustrating....
It may seem slow.....
.but when it all works out and your daughter can move like she used to... you will look back on these days and say...”I’d do it all over again if I had too.”
These are great reports 
be happy in the moment 
for making those hurdles....
You’ve come a long way....
Hang in there...
You’re gonna come out ON TOP of the rainbow ?!!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> That's not rambling. The nerves and tendons in my right wrist and arm were severed in my accident. But the jerk DR never discovered that, it took 4 Neuro surgeons, 2 Physical therapists and some other drs to discover that while they were trying to find out what was happening to this injury, and my nerves mostly not connected anymore, had healed up, the reason I have migraines, dizziness, nausea and out of balance is that I had walked around for 9 months with a broken neck. It also had healed, crooked but healed. So I'm still walking around with the migraines etc, so I use a cane to keep me from falling in public...lol



not only are you AWSOME....
But I would go back and sue everybody!!!
I would take my cane and my crooked neck to find a lawyer.
NOTHING beats a MIGRAINE!!
And to have more than three of those per year??
If that was me .. someone would be paying for it or...dead!
I don’t do migraines. They are the most painful of things.
If I couldn’t straighten out my neck ..
Believe you me..... someone’s A** would be on a chopping block!
And yes.... twenty years later....
How ever long it’s been...
Have their dr. License revoked or something!
Where did they go to school!?
Clown college???? Sh*t.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed for you Ray! Jess is not having the nerve pain in her hand now that they grafted the severed nerves.. even though they aren’t working yet, they aren’t short circuited so I guess that makes a huge difference!


How did all the surgeries go? Does Jess have use of her arm or hand?
Has anyone been held accountable?
Is Jess in good spirits?
Sorry for all the questions. I haven't been staying up to date on the CDR.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll be hoping and praying.??


Thank you, you all have been great support!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> it’s ok to ramble.
> We love to hear it!
> And if we can offer advice ... that’s great too.
> but sometimes people get frustrated and don’t want to hear advice... I get it.
> But This sounds like a good plan.
> Cant hurt to ask the doctor.
> It would be great if it helps your pain go away! ?
> AND..... if the doctor tells you anything you don’t want to hear you can always
> SLAP him on your way out. ?❤?


? Slapping him with my prosthetic hand would probably hurt.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> How did all the surgeries go? Does Jess have use of her arm or hand?
> Has anyone been held accountable?
> Is Jess in good spirits?
> Sorry for all the questions. I haven't been staying up to date on the CDR.


It ok!!! The case is still under inverstigation so nothing has been done yet. ? I’m told that these kinds of cases can often take months.. 

They believe that her surgeries were successful but we have had so many emergency events that could affect the results.. either way, they say that it will take 6months to a year for the nerve grafts on the severed nerves to regenerate and show some function.( so her arm is still dead weight at this point) . we are told that the worst is over though.. and even if some do not work, the corrective procedures now will be a piece of cake compared to what she’s already had..
Jess is really doing great! She has been very strong through this ordeal.. we have a fairly large surprise planned for her 18th birthday in the form of 4 wheels?... so I’m really pushing her to get off of any meds she can. Luckily, it doesn’t take much because she’s pushing herself along nicely.. she wants her independence back!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> That's not rambling. The nerves and tendons in my right wrist and arm were severed in my accident. But the jerk DR never discovered that, it took 4 Neuro surgeons, 2 Physical therapists and some other drs to discover that while they were trying to find out what was happening to this injury, and my nerves mostly not connected anymore, had healed up, the reason I have migraines, dizziness, nausea and out of balance is that I had walked around for 9 months with a broken neck. It also had healed, crooked but healed. So I'm still walking around with the migraines etc, so I use a cane to keep me from falling in public...lol


Wow, what kind of accident? I go in this month to have injections in my neck where I fractured vertebraes. The MRI I just had found that arthritis has set in that area. The injections really help with my migraines. It seems to give me relief for about 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, you all have been great support!?



I am gonna support you like a jock strap until ya get better!!!!!!!
...??. Not EXACTLY sure what that means....?
( but at least it hopefully made you laugh...)
I wish you all the best for ,(if nothing else) 
a comfortable life..
When my back went out many years ago 
It was really bad... 
but all I kept telling people is 
“I just want to be able to function.”
Don’t care if my back will hurt forever.
Just able to “function.
All the doctors kept doing was giving me those sleepy pills that just made me sleep throughout the pain. 
But I didn’t want to sleep all the time I want to be able to function that’s all.
That’s why I tell you… I get it… I understand you completely...
? even if we have to come up with a solution ourselves!!!!
We are hear for you!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> ? Slapping him with my prosthetic hand would probably hurt.



Yes.. HURT HIM (I’m hoping!)
?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It ok!!! The case is still under inverstigation so nothing has been done yet. ? I’m told that these kinds of cases can often take months..
> 
> They believe that her surgeries were successful but we have had so many emergency events that could affect the results.. either way, they say that it will take 6months to a year for the nerve grafts on the severed nerves to regenerate and show some function.( so her arm is still dead weight at this point) . we are told that the worst is over though.. and even if some do not work, the corrective procedures now will be a piece of cake compared to what she’s already had..
> Jess is really doing great! She has been very strong through this ordeal.. we have a fairly large surprise planned for her 18th birthday in the form of 4 wheels?... so I’m really pushing her to get off of any meds she can. Luckily, it doesn’t take much because she’s pushing herself along nicely.. she wants her independence back!!


Great that she is in good spirits. At her age I would think the sooner she can get off of pain meds the better. Would hate to see someone so young having problems with addiction. 
Tell her to stay strong and we are hoping the best for her.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am gonna support you like a jock strap until ya get better!!!!!!!
> ...??. Not EXACTLY sure what that means....?
> ( but at least it hopefully made you laugh...)
> I wish you all the best for ,(if nothing else)
> a comfortable life..
> When my back went out many years ago
> It was really bad...
> but all I kept telling people is
> “I just want to be able to function.”
> Don’t care if my back will hurt forever.
> Just able to “function.
> All the doctors kept doing was giving me those sleepy pills that just made me sleep throughout the pain.
> But I didn’t want to sleep all the time I want to be able to function that’s all.
> That’s why I tell you… I get it… I understand you completely...
> ? even if we have to come up with a solution ourselves!!!!
> We are hear for you!!!!


??? the jock strap comment leaves the imagination to run wild. ?
Thanks for the support!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Anyways check out this article, kinda makes me upset. 








Stench Leads to Home Crawling With Stolen Tortoises—10,000 of Them


A gruesome discovery by authorities in Madagascar highlights a grave threat to a highly endangered species of tortoise.




api.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> And 2 more.
> View attachment 312134
> View attachment 312135
> he liked hanging out on the Betta leaf sofa. He keeps looking for it.? Maybe I need to put my ceramic skills to work ?


Maybe you could do a heavy duty cleaning of the suction cup and then position Arrow's betta leaf lounger on a different part of the tank glass (wall). Possibly even use a paper towel to wipe off that part of the glass on the inside of the tank, in case it's slimy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> That's not rambling. The nerves and tendons in my right wrist and arm were severed in my accident. But the jerk DR never discovered that, it took 4 Neuro surgeons, 2 Physical therapists and some other drs to discover that while they were trying to find out what was happening to this injury, and my nerves mostly not connected anymore, had healed up, the reason I have migraines, dizziness, nausea and out of balance is that I had walked around for 9 months with a broken neck. It also had healed, crooked but healed. So I'm still walking around with the migraines etc, so I use a cane to keep me from falling in public...lol


You mean the cane isn't for threatening people who want to mess with your IROC?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I got my Christmas cards mailed yesterday. Hopefully Carol and Adam will receive theirs before March! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow, what kind of accident? I go in this month to have injections in my neck where I fractured vertebraes. The MRI I just had found that arthritis has set in that area. The injections really help with my migraines. It seems to give me relief for about 6 to 8 months.


Wow, I was an over the road truck driver and fell backwards out of the cab of my truck about 10 feet to the pavement, sort of like I was trying to make a snow angel in the pavement without the actual snow. Shattered my right wrist rendering it almost useless, broke my neck in 3 places, got my 16th traumatic brain injury with concussion and causes pain in my neck and head on a pain scale of 7 to 9. My 'upper right extremity' hurts all the time. It happened in 2003. Caused me to lose a career that I was good at and loved, and made me relatively useless. Have severe short term memory loss, and my sister saw my lack of cognition at times and it drove her nuts when I would go back in the house to ask her the same question 3 times while I was feeding her animals. It made me feel like an idiot.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> You mean the cane isn't for threatening people who want to mess with your IROC?


Of course and in an instant I have and won't ever do it again. You know why? Guy tailgating me and we go thru the brake check thing, flipping each other off etc. Light turns red and the jerk stopped!! I'da run it,(?) so anyway, I get out an verbally accost him at the light. Oh, I was behind him. The sissie won't roll his window down and after all HE started it, so in a fit of frustration and rage I swung the cane like a baseball putting a big dent in his VW Jetta's front fender. Light changes, guy leaves, I get in my car deciding I needed to go home, I make a u-turn and go, and about 10 minutes an Oregon State Trooper red lights me...holy sh*t...so to make a long funny horrible story shorter, the cop in our discussion about my driving, he tells me I have the only red 3rd generation IROC in Benton County, there's a white one some miles away. I accused him of exaggerating and he showed me in his computer. Frankly, that takes a whole lotta fun out of driving. Damn


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Great that she is in good spirits. At her age I would think the sooner she can get off of pain meds the better. Would hate to see someone so young having problems with addiction.
> Tell her to stay strong and we are hoping the best for her.


Hey Ray.... Stay strong.. we are hoping the best for you  ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

A final update on the Ships Galley cabinet project. Today we made our final trip into the Port of Baltimore to drop off the finished cabinet. As promised, a picture chronology of the work. (Sorry for too many pix).

Condition of Cabinet When We Picked it Up 







Sanding & Painting & Varnishing







Finishing Up





Delivery to Port & Workshop Area - Pride Wrapped







We parked next to this little boat while we made our delivery...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what about these sold on “ Etsy”?
> Wow!! They’re expensive! But maybe look around?


I'll look. I'll probably have to wind up making it myself. Arrow keeps looking for his Betta leaf sofa.?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe you could do a heavy duty cleaning of the suction cup and then position Arrow's betta leaf lounger on a different part of the tank glass (wall). Possibly even use a paper towel to wipe off that part of the glass on the inside of the tank, in case it's slimy.


I faithfully clean all that every week and the glass. I use several slices of spunge soaked in conditioned distilled for the walls. The suction cup disk just quits working after a month or two. Sooo... I Will find a simple palm tree ornament that he can sit on and take a little dive off. Or make it myself.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I got my Christmas cards mailed yesterday. Hopefully Carol and Adam will receive theirs before March! ?


Me tooo!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

I had a little visitor today.


----------



## Cathie G

He did this on his way to parts unknown



.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Me tooo!!!!


??


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A final update on the Ships Galley cabinet project. Today we made our final trip into the Port of Baltimore to drop off the finished cabinet. As promised, a picture chronology of the work. (Sorry for too many pix).
> 
> Condition of Cabinet When We Picked it Up
> 
> View attachment 312205
> View attachment 312206
> View attachment 312207
> View attachment 312208
> 
> 
> Sanding & Painting & Varnishing
> 
> View attachment 312211
> View attachment 312210
> View attachment 312209
> View attachment 312218
> 
> 
> Finishing Up
> View attachment 312211
> View attachment 312216
> View attachment 312217
> 
> 
> Delivery to Port & Workshop Area - Pride Wrapped
> 
> View attachment 312219
> View attachment 312220
> View attachment 312221
> View attachment 312222
> 
> 
> We parked next to this little boat while we made our delivery...
> 
> View attachment 312223



Awesome!! Beautiful work! I hope you get to tour the ship after everything is installed. I saw some more beautiful works in progress in that workshop!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I had a little visitor today.
> View attachment 312224
> View attachment 312225
> View attachment 312226


Beautiful woodpecker and great pic!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday..I have a few errands to tend this morning after dropping Jayden at school and then Mounds of work to catch up on:-(...
> 
> we had a good Dr report yesterday in Houston. All of Jess’s wounds are healing nicely (Pats myself on the back) and Jess has 1 nerve working now that was not working before. I will have to continue the IV meds for a couple more weeks and then We can go to pills. They want her to stay on a regimen of antibiotics for at least 6 months!! I was a little surprised at that but hey... they are making all the difference so I’m going to follow instructions!


? A good diet helps. My son as a toddler had to go through that. Between the two of them something worked.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful woodpecker and great pic!


He's such a pretty little guy. I was hoping he was a little male northern flicker looking for a girlfriend.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I had a little visitor today.
> View attachment 312224
> View attachment 312225
> View attachment 312226



Good shots.!


----------



## Maro2Bear

After many months of waiting for our Fuju Persimmons to grow & ripen, we decided that today was the day to pick them.

Here are a few pix, some are the size of grapefruits.

Up Close



A Double



Comparison with Grapefruit



Group Shot


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good shots.!


It was so quick I had to grab my phone.?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I had a little visitor today.
> View attachment 312224
> View attachment 312225
> View attachment 312226


That’s very like our Great Spotted Woodpecker ?


----------



## JoesMum

The baker is a veterinarian ... and her Dad has a Hermann’s


----------



## Cathie G

My last picture was right before he took off into the wild blue yonder


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A final update on the Ships Galley cabinet project. Today we made our final trip into the Port of Baltimore to drop off the finished cabinet. As promised, a picture chronology of the work. (Sorry for too many pix).
> 
> Condition of Cabinet When We Picked it Up
> 
> View attachment 312205
> View attachment 312206
> View attachment 312207
> View attachment 312208
> 
> 
> Sanding & Painting & Varnishing
> 
> View attachment 312211
> View attachment 312210
> View attachment 312209
> View attachment 312218
> 
> 
> Finishing Up
> View attachment 312211
> View attachment 312216
> View attachment 312217
> 
> 
> Delivery to Port & Workshop Area - Pride Wrapped
> 
> View attachment 312219
> View attachment 312220
> View attachment 312221
> View attachment 312222
> 
> 
> We parked next to this little boat while we made our delivery...
> 
> View attachment 312223


? Now you are a part of that boat too.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> After many months of waiting for our Fuju Persimmons to grow & ripen, we decided that today was the day to pick them.
> 
> Here are a few pix, some are the size of grapefruits.
> 
> Up Close
> View attachment 312230
> 
> 
> A Double
> View attachment 312229
> 
> 
> Comparison with Grapefruit
> View attachment 312228
> 
> 
> Group Shot
> View attachment 312231



i love the group shot. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

My son as a toddler had to go through that.
He's such a pretty little guy. I was hoping he was a little male northern flicker looking for a girlfriend.

OMG!!! this is sort of how I read this, and decided I've had too much coffee and need to go change the cinder blocks as Mary is such a trouble maker...I'm glad your son is not a pretty little guy going to leave now...


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Wow, I was an over the road truck driver and fell backwards out of the cab of my truck about 10 feet to the pavement, sort of like I was trying to make a snow angel in the pavement without the actual snow. Shattered my right wrist rendering it almost useless, broke my neck in 3 places, got my 16th traumatic brain injury with concussion and causes pain in my neck and head on a pain scale of 7 to 9. My 'upper right extremity' hurts all the time. It happened in 2003. Caused me to lose a career that I was good at and loved, and made me relatively useless. Have severe short term memory loss, and my sister saw my lack of cognition at times and it drove her nuts when I would go back in the house to ask her the same question 3 times while I was feeding her animals. It made me feel like an idiot.


Wow I am so sorry. You have been struggling with your injuries longer than me. I hope the best for you. 
Have you ever tried the injections in your neck?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hey Ray.... Stay strong.. we are hoping the best for you  ?


Thank you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey @Ray--Opo - awhile back you mentioned you were interested in growing things hydroponically. I just saw this pretty sweet set-up in 5 gal buckets. 

 https://hydrobuilder.com/grow1-deep-water-culture-dwc-hydroponic-system-4-buckets.html


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My son as a toddler had to go through that.
> He's such a pretty little guy. I was hoping he was a little male northern flicker looking for a girlfriend.
> 
> OMG!!! this is sort of how I read this, and decided I've had too much coffee and need to go change the cinder blocks as Mary is such a trouble maker...I'm glad your son is not a pretty little guy going to leave now...


That's funny. My son had to go thru that too but nooo... he was just a pretty little bird.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Went to the post office this a.m. Picked up a few cards from places beyond (how exciting!!) and mailed my cards!


----------



## EllieMay

I got a card yesterday from Canada!!! 
Thank you Lena! @Kristoff Your cards always make me feel hugged!


----------



## Maro2Bear

If you all get a chance, take a look at the new thread that our fearless TFO leader Tom started entitled “Summer Stars”. He has some real beauties pipping out. He says they are an extinct species in the wild!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow I am so sorry. You have been struggling with your injuries longer than me. I hope the best for you.
> Have you ever tried the injections in your neck?


Yes twice, they didn't help any ganglion nerve blocks...painful


----------



## Blackdog1714

Played some tennis today and was serenaded by a woodpecker so it must be the season! BTW @EllieMay I know a bunch of off the books physical therapy routines for hand work. I call it simply The Bird and the many ways to fly it!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> If you all get a chance, take a look at the new thread that our fearless TFO leader Tom started entitled “Summer Stars”. He has some real beauties pipping out. He says they are an extinct species in the wild!


I will.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Of course and in an instant I have and won't ever do it again. You know why? Guy tailgating me and we go thru the brake check thing, flipping each other off etc. Light turns red and the jerk stopped!! I'da run it,(?) so anyway, I get out an verbally accost him at the light. Oh, I was behind him. The sissie won't roll his window down and after all HE started it, so in a fit of frustration and rage I swung the cane like a baseball putting a big dent in his VW Jetta's front fender. Light changes, guy leaves, I get in my car deciding I needed to go home, I make a u-turn and go, and about 10 minutes an Oregon State Trooper red lights me...holy sh*t...so to make a long funny horrible story shorter, the cop in our discussion about my driving, he tells me I have the only red 3rd generation IROC in Benton County, there's a white one some miles away. I accused him of exaggerating and he showed me in his computer. Frankly, that takes a whole lotta fun out of driving. Damn


Oh I forgot to mention the $450 fine and 2 years probation


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Played some tennis today and was serenaded by a woodpecker so it must be the season! BTW @EllieMay I know a bunch of off the books physical therapy routines for hand work. I call it simply The Bird and the many ways to fly it!


So far I'm just hearing their funny little chirp. I must be a gluten for punishment because I put up a brand new suet feeder with woodpecker suet in it. They're so cute ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh I forgot to mention the $450 fine and 2 years probation


Don't get caught is my best advice.?️


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> After many months of waiting for our Fuju Persimmons to grow & ripen, we decided that today was the day to pick them.
> 
> Here are a few pix, some are the size of grapefruits.
> 
> Up Close
> View attachment 312230
> 
> 
> A Double
> View attachment 312229
> 
> 
> Comparison with Grapefruit
> View attachment 312228
> 
> 
> Group Shot
> View attachment 312231


Now I have to check out persimmons ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Don't get caught is my best advice.?


It's more of the Corvallis Police Dept and Sheriff's dept, both say mine is the only red IROC in Benton County. So once somebody tells them a crazy old broad in a red Camaro...I'm toast. I certainly don't get caught because I'm stupid, now that it's been proven to me that mine is the ONLY ONE! I'd BE stupid if I continued to mess around in Benton County...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> It's more of the Corvallis Police Dept and Sheriff's dept, both say mine is the only red IROC in Benton County. So once somebody tells them a crazy old broad in a red Camaro...I'm toast. I certainly don't get caught because I'm stupid, now that it's been proven to me that mine is the ONLY ONE! I'd BE stupid if I continued to mess around in Benton County...


Well... maybe they're tired of chasing you around so they told you you're a sitting duck with that red IROC ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> So far I'm just hearing their funny little chirp. I must be a gluten for punishment because I put up a brand new suet feeder with woodpecker suet in it. They're so cute ?



maybe you just hate your neighbors? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... maybe they're tired of chasing you around so they told you you're a sitting duck with that red IROC ?



I was brought up being told NEVER buy a
RED car or truck because that’s the first thing the police look for and pull over.?
I guess they were right all these years later...I believe them!!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Played some tennis today and was serenaded by a woodpecker so it must be the season! BTW @EllieMay I know a bunch of off the books physical therapy routines for hand work. I call it simply The Bird and the many ways to fly it!


That makes sense.. on the walls at the orthopedic place, there’s a bunch of wall art that’s really painted hands but looks like different multicolored birds unless you look closely.. I bet I can google drawings


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe you just hate your neighbors? ?


Well... the little birds do like my crab apple tree. So I don't care if anyone likes me...or vice versa.? I'm sure the birds will only play their drums in the daytime. Unlike my neighbors.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> It's more of the Corvallis Police Dept and Sheriff's dept, both say mine is the only red IROC in Benton County. So once somebody tells them a crazy old broad in a red Camaro...I'm toast. I certainly don't get caught because I'm stupid, now that it's been proven to me that mine is the ONLY ONE! I'd BE stupid if I continued to mess around in Benton County...


Buy a silver Prius to do you gangsta in and never get caught!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Well... the little birds do like my crab apple tree. So I don't care if anyone likes me...or vice versa.? I'm sure the birds will only play their drums in the daytime. Unlike my neighbors.?


So the birds are sticking up for you when the neighbors are loud... That's it. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was brought up being told NEVER buy a
> RED car or truck because that’s the first thing the police look for and pull over.?
> I guess they were right all these years later...I believe them!!!! ?





Blackdog1714 said:


> Buy a silver Prius to do you gangsta in and never get caught!


OH PULEEZE!!! A Prius??? Not no, but hell no


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was brought up being told NEVER buy a
> RED car or truck because that’s the first thing the police look for and pull over.?
> I guess they were right all these years later...I believe them!!!! ?


Oh but you don't have any idea how much fun this little powerful car can be...


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my New Jersey grand daughter's cat:


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> This is my New Jersey grand daughter's cat:
> 
> View attachment 312416


How cute!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> This is my New Jersey grand daughter's cat:
> 
> View attachment 312416


Amateur... They're still near the bottom of the tree.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... the little birds do like my crab apple tree. So I don't care if anyone likes me...or vice versa.? I'm sure the birds will only play their drums in the daytime. Unlike my neighbors.?



That’s when you mow the lawn at night.
Find something to interfere with sound of his drums?
Holy cow!
I am so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OH PULEEZE!!! A Prius??? Not no, but hell no



maggie.... it’s hheeeellllz no!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Oh but you don't have any idea how much fun this little powerful car can be...
> View attachment 312402



that’s not only looks COOL but it looks
Gangsta fast!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> This is my New Jersey grand daughter's cat:
> 
> View attachment 312416



is it in one of the boxes?????
Or is that it in the back of the stand?
???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo - awhile back you mentioned you were interested in growing things hydroponically. I just saw this pretty sweet set-up in 5 gal buckets.
> 
> https://hydrobuilder.com/grow1-deep-water-culture-dwc-hydroponic-system-4-buckets.html


Thanks Mark, that looks like a good system. Definitely will save this site.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Yes twice, they didn't help any ganglion nerve blocks...painful


Oh that's to bad.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s when you mow the lawn at night.
> Find something to interfere with sound of his drums?
> Holy cow!
> I am so sorry to hear that!


I was being a bit sarcastic kinda.. I did have a neighbor that would practice his drums at 3am... but he didn't bother me. Or even keep me awake. It was comforting that a young person was trying to learn something living next door to me . It helps that I like hearing good drums. I usually just went back to sleep.?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> So the birds are sticking up for you when the neighbors are loud... That's it. ?


I got to see a hawk on the hunt today for a bird. I did get a picture of him but he was in a bush trying to stay camouflaged. It's funny how much bird activity I get to see even though I live in a busy city...on a pretty busy street. They cheer me up if nothing else.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maggie.... it’s hheeeellllz no!
> ?


OK thx ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Amateur... They're still near the bottom of the tree.


Maybe she's just a civilized domesticated tabby. Unlike our Dilly.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Oh I forgot to mention the $450 fine and 2 years probation


Damn that hurts.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> After many months of waiting for our Fuju Persimmons to grow & ripen, we decided that today was the day to pick them.
> 
> Here are a few pix, some are the size of grapefruits.
> 
> Up Close
> View attachment 312230
> 
> 
> A Double
> View attachment 312229
> 
> 
> Comparison with Grapefruit
> View attachment 312228
> 
> 
> Group Shot
> View attachment 312231


Rose just planted one this year. 
It is about 3' tall. 
How long would you say before we get fruit?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> It's more of the Corvallis Police Dept and Sheriff's dept, both say mine is the only red IROC in Benton County. So once somebody tells them a crazy old broad in a red Camaro...I'm toast. I certainly don't get caught because I'm stupid, now that it's been proven to me that mine is the ONLY ONE! I'd BE stupid if I continued to mess around in Benton County...


Repaint the car a different color. Then have another incident and then repaint again. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> This is my New Jersey grand daughter's cat:
> 
> View attachment 312416


Wow it took me a minute to find him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Oh but you don't have any idea how much fun this little powerful car can be...
> View attachment 312402


Your IROC looks to be in great condition.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Your IROC looks to be in great condition.


Thanks


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Damn that hurts.


I was always taught if you dance to the tune, you must pay the piper. So I mostly don't complain.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> Maybe she's just a civilized domesticated tabby. Unlike our Dilly.?


One year my cats tried to see how many of them could fit in the Christmas tree at the same time. I think it was 3 and 1/2. Any more than that, and the tree starts growling and hissing! ?

There's a reason I say my Christmas tree ornaments are self-loading!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose just planted one this year.
> It is about 3' tall.
> How long would you say before we get fruit?



A lot depends....give it a good three years (or so).


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> One year my cats tried to see how many of them could fit in the Christmas tree at the same time. I think it was 3 and 1/2. Any more than that, and the tree starts growling and hissing! ?
> 
> There's a reason I say my Christmas tree ornaments are self-loading!


Dilly would be swinging on the wires and batting the ornaments here there and everywhere it's pretty good now. He's a senior cat and thinks twice before he swings from the chandelier. We do a little tree on the hutch on top of the desk. That didn't stop him when he was a kitten. I used to get so mad at that durn cat ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s when you mow the lawn at night.
> Find something to interfere with sound of his drums?
> Holy cow!
> I am so sorry to hear that!


At night no he might not hear! Triumph is earned at 2 minutes past legal noise time and missing muffler on the mower. Tie off the stop bar and say sorry I gotta run the gas out! After the 4th time running out the gas he might notice


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> He did this on his way to parts unknown
> 
> View attachment 312227
> 
> .
> View attachment 312227


Because I’m me and I had to know... this is a male Downy Woodpecker 

It is very similar to the Hairy Woodpecker, which you would also get, but the beak length is much shorter.

Like our Great Spotted Woodpecker, the male has a red spot on the back of the head, juveniles have a red cap and females have no red on the head


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all.

Some sunshine & cooler weather. Out doing some gardening & tidying up the gardens, pruning & cutting back the annuals & perennials. Powerwashed the front porch yesterday, cleaned up one water fountain & put it away for Winter. Cut back & hauled our massive Elephant Ear plants into the garage - same with our “banana plantation pot”. It gets cold enough, long enough here (with snow) that these all need some warm location to be dormant in for Winter.

Fig trees as well. I used to have close to maybe 40 trees, some potted, some in-ground. Ive sold some, some died, gave some away. A lot easier to deal with just a handful. Turned off the outside water now as well.

Time for a break..


----------



## EllieMay

Beautiful day in Texas today.. high 50’s.. a bit windy.. I burned some limbs which got a little scary but all good now.. lol . Sister is coming over for a visit shortly. She has accepted a job for a 3 month stint in Canada providing health care.. She leaves January 19th. I am both proud of her and nervous for her.. and maybe a little jealous!!! Lol.. I have only asked that she take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.

I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.

So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.

The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.

I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)

I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.

What's your opinion?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


I wpuld be absolutely furious! No other words for it! Nobody trims trees on my property without my consent!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


That sounds like a government job. Our city workers do that if you grow anything in the easement (next to public property) then leave you the pile


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Because I’m me and I had to know... this is a male Downy Woodpecker
> 
> It is very similar to the Hairy Woodpecker, which you would also get, but the beak length is much shorter.
> 
> Like our Great Spotted Woodpecker, the male has a red spot on the back of the head, juveniles have a red cap and females have no red on the head


Thank you. I've looked on google and in my birdquide and still couldn't tell. I see a lot of birds though in this area that just pass through too.?.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?



Do you think this was done by an individual (who walks or runs here) or by the town, city, county road guys? I used to work (part-time in Summer) on a Township road maintenance crew. Out along rural roads, etc. we would often times trim back tree limbs just like this. Once in awhile the home owner would get a bit miffed, but our supervisor would explain why we were trimming back. All that said, if we cut it, we picked it up. I’m wondering if a walker/jogger did this?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I've looked on google and in my birdquide and still couldn't tell. I see a lot of birds though in this area that just pass through too.?.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


I had a tree trimmer come once for the crab apple tree. I had to pay a little more for him to take the trimmings. I wanted to keep them for basket weaving but I couldn't. It wasn't a lot of money because he has a chipper.? I did have to make arrangements with him first though.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 312493


Yep. I think you're right. Its not a big woodpecker. I did put up a suet feeder with suet for a woodpecker. Maybe the flicker will like it too. I know it should be quite a show soon. Cause so does a lot of other birds.?


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful day in Texas today.. high 50’s.. a bit windy.. I burned some limbs which got a little scary but all good now.. lol . Sister is coming over for a visit shortly. She has accepted a job for a 3 month stint in Canada providing health care.. She leaves January 19th. I am both proud of her and nervous for her.. and maybe a little jealous!!! Lol.. I have only asked that she take lots of pictures!!!


So this should have said Alaska.. Bethel Alaska.. don’t know why I said Canada ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


 In most cases, the Hwy department or the electric company has to trim the trees.. don’t believe they are supposed to leave the piles though.. ?. You might count call and find out who did it and make them clean it up..


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> So this should have said Alaska.. Bethel Alaska.. don’t know why I said Canada ?


Either way it super a$$ cold!!!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> I was always taught if you dance to the tune, you must pay the piper. So I mostly don't complain.


Me too, I always lived by..... if your willing to accept the consequences. Do it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


If it was the city or county maybe they were coming back on a later date to pick up. 
If it's a neighbor he needs to mind his property not yours.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A lot depends....give it a good three years (or so).


Ok thanks, cant wait!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


Would the city have done the trimming, or a neighbor?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Do you think this was done by an individual (who walks or runs here) or by the town, city, county road guys? I used to work (part-time in Summer) on a Township road maintenance crew. Out along rural roads, etc. we would often times trim back tree limbs just like this. Once in awhile the home owner would get a bit miffed, but our supervisor would explain why we were trimming back. All that said, if we cut it, we picked it up. I’m wondering if a walker/jogger did this?


When the county trims trees they notify you it's going to happen and they always clean up their mess.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> In most cases, the Hwy department or the electric company has to trim the trees.. don’t believe they are supposed to leave the piles though.. ?. You might count call and find out who did it and make them clean it up..


It wasn't a gov't agency, no power lines involved (all buried utilities) It was a neighbor.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It wasn't a gov't agency, no power lines involved (all buried utilities) It was a neighbor.


Then I would unload on their ***!! They have no right!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Then I would unload on their ***!! They have no right!


I don't know who it was. Here's what it looks like this a.m.




The branches laying on the ground pose more of a traffic problem than if they were up on the tree in my way of thinking. And there's plenty of room on the blacktop for two cars passing each other. Yes, it's not perfectly sculpted and landscaped, but it's not weedy and other than the branches on the ground, it's clean. I don't see what has been accomplished by cutting the branches and leaving them on the ground.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've dilly dallied and put it off long enough. Time to brave the cold cruel world and go outside.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright & cold start to our day. My bird bath fountain was flowing icicles. Soon time for it to come into the garage. More potting about in the garden. Our many year old dehydrator quit on us, soooooo, off to WalMart for a replacement. I think we had it for a good 7 years.

Im soon off up our ladder to the eaves of our house in order to hang one big wreath. It’s always a “hail mary“ process til i get up & down without falling.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know who it was. Here's what it looks like this a.m.
> 
> View attachment 312523
> 
> 
> The branches laying on the ground pose more of a traffic problem than if they were up on the tree in my way of thinking. And there's plenty of room on the blacktop for two cars passing each other. Yes, it's not perfectly sculpted and landscaped, but it's not weedy and other than the branches on the ground, it's clean. I don't see what has been accomplished by cutting the branches and leaving them on the ground.



Seems odd for someone to cut those, thats for sure. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> So this should have said Alaska.. Bethel Alaska.. don’t know why I said Canada ?



Wow. I checked Bethel out on Google.... that’s way out there.
 Months with snowfall in Bethel, Alaska, are January through June, September through December.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Heather is always welcome...any of my friends are. You might have to deal with a bunnah sniffing your ear while sleeping though.?


As long as it is not a duck. ??


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Miraculously, I’m DONE!!!


I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> This morning we took daughter to the next town over for lab checks for meds at 6am... then We went to IHOP for an early breakfast and on to the Christmas tree farm... we were back home with a 10-1/2’ fir by 11am... it’s currently standing but I dont believe I’ll start decorating until tomorrow..


We decorated ours over the weekend.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I see a dash of color, but mostly white. I breed yellow, and white. I am trying for a pure white bird. But mine have a spot of green.


This was by pure chance.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been a lovely still and sunny day today... a tad chilly, but that’s manageable!
> 
> Daughter wanted to do a Harvest Mouse survey this afternoon. She needed to check an area that we did together 3 years ago. It’s behind the Aldi supermarket and the golf driving range by the river - not exactly somewhere you think might be brimming with nature.
> 
> We weren’t disappointed and found nests again. Harvest mice are tiny. A family would have been raised in the nest in my hand. There’s no doorway, they force their way in through the woven grass and close it up behind them.
> 
> View attachment 311922
> 
> View attachment 311920
> 
> View attachment 311921


Always love these posts.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> They offered coffee. I got a diet coke out of the vending machine. That's my coffee ?


My husbands as well.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, I think we are now done with the Ships Galley box. Much scraping, much sanding, followed by multiple coats of varnish, sanding & more layers of UV protecting varnish. Other bits of the box coated with a marine grade white enamel.
> 
> Made another cube-in-a-cube. Here is the new one stacked on last weeks cube.
> 
> View attachment 312029


That is so clever.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Finally got the tree decorated ( after 4 days ) ...
> Obviously I have lots of good help around here ?
> View attachment 312033
> 
> View attachment 312032


Oh my. What a gorgeous tree. I love it.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Some aloe and cactus pads & fruit picked up.
> 
> Aloe
> View attachment 312062
> 
> 
> and Cactus Pads @ 99 cents/lb
> View attachment 312063


Okay. Thia is my point of return. As sleep is catching up to me. Carry on reading tomorrow.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


Oh no! I hope you both recover quickly. We shall be thinking of you xxx


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright & cold start to our day. My bird bath fountain was flowing icicles. Soon time for it to come into the garage. More potting about in the garden. Our many year old dehydrator quit on us, soooooo, off to WalMart for a replacement. I think we had it for a good 7 years.
> 
> Im soon off up our ladder to the eaves of our house in order to hang one big wreath. It’s always a “hail mary“ process til i get up & down without falling.


Oh Lord! Let us know your down safely! I used to actually enjoy cleaning my roof.. until we put a metal one on.. now I pray that it need no attention!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. I checked Bethel out on Google.... that’s way out there.
> Months with snowfall in Bethel, Alaska, are January through June, September through December.


Yeahhh.. and she signed a 2 year contract.. work on for 3 months and then off for 1... they don’t have any roads there!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


Oh NO!!! How are you feeling??? I hope you are one of the mild version cases !! Good Gosh I’ll be praying. Sending warm hugs and thoughts of soup ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Oh my. What a gorgeous tree. I love it.


Thank you.. it’s not as elegant as some... but it’s real and my children helped me make it messy so I love it


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


Oh no! Do you have any idea how you got it? I mailed your card day before yesterday, otherwise I would have included hugs and prayers in the envelope. Do everything you can to get well, and please keep us informed.


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


Hope you two do well! I am on my 5th self monitoring (2 wks) for being exposed to Covid so I am not afraid!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> I also volunteered at our local wildlife rescue. But holy cats, our wild life is so different than yours. We have coyotes, raccoons, 'possums, deer, cougars, and too many falcons, eagles, hawks, woodpeckers and more. BUT, voles, mice, rats etc are killed or trapped in my yard, They wreck havoc on my outside tortoise pens, and are making headway into my house and have chewed on my electric wires, ruining my siding and really have caused damage to my house. So I set my traps nightly and mostly take whatever I catch for "a ride". But I do set poison traps under my house.for the rats, mice. I used to keep hedgehogs and Sugar Gliders. My cats catch voles and mice in the house and do what cats do. I have skunks living under my tort shed, and rats and especially mice have ruined the insulation on my tort shed. The baby skunks would come out and visit with me until they got older.
> Anyway, my tort shed is not nearly as easy to keep warm as it was, mice and others have really ruined the insulation. I admire what you are doing.
> 'possums eat rats so the possums I trap are released back where they belong.
> View attachment 312056


If you take rags soaked in ammonia and push them in there entrance under your tort shed. They will leave..


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


Hope you have no symptoms. Someone at my granddaughters work got covid. They gave my granddaughter a rapid test. It came up positive. She quarantined and after a few days the whole family got tested at a testing facility. A few days later the results were negative for everyone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright & cold start to our day. My bird bath fountain was flowing icicles. Soon time for it to come into the garage. More potting about in the garden. Our many year old dehydrator quit on us, soooooo, off to WalMart for a replacement. I think we had it for a good 7 years.
> 
> Im soon off up our ladder to the eaves of our house in order to hang one big wreath. It’s always a “hail mary“ process til i get up & down without falling.


Be careful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Yeahhh.. and she signed a 2 year contract.. work on for 3 months and then off for 1... they don’t have any roads there!!!



I thought do. I did see an airport & sled dogs


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> As long as it is not a duck. ??


What if it's in the oven??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 312493


I probably got to see a baby Downy woodpecker today. The little one is the first to find my new suet feeder. I couldn't get a good picture yet. The feathers weren't fully developed but you could see it was a youngin with a short beak.? He was hanging upside down on the suet feeder getting all he could. It was so cute ?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


I'll be thinking and praying for you. Just get well! and we'll sort it out soon. Take care my friend.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Me too, I always lived by..... if your willing to accept the consequences. Do it!


You would like my favorite song lately. It says the same. It was on CBS Saturday sessions. The song is"Ferris Wheel" by Sylvan Esso.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another cold start here. Sunny & bright as well.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Another cold start here. Sunny & bright as well.
> View attachment 312568


I think it's been years since I've seen icicles in person... ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You would like my favorite song lately. It says the same. It was on CBS Saturday sessions. The song is"Ferris Wheel" by Sylvan Esso.?


I will check it out.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think it's been years since I've seen icicles in person... ?


All fact, no brag? I don't remember what you keep, besides feral lizards...lol...Redfoots?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a Tues chuckle for you all!?


----------



## Cathie G

I finally managed to get a few better pics of the little baby woodpecker. And got cheered up by another card




.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy tuesday all! Its been awhile


----------



## Maro2Bear

Get this.....”Weather Alert” here for tomorrow morning’s rush hours. Check out the forecast accumulations!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Get this.....”Weather Alert” here for tomorrow morning’s rush hours. Check out the forecast accumulations!
> 
> View attachment 312596


We just had a nasty ice storm saturday. Was suppose to be up to 12 inches of snow but the forecast got it wrong.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy tuesday all! Its been awhile


Hello.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hello.?


Hello miss Cathie! Hows life?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello miss Cathie! Hows life?


It's nice. I found a new song or two that I have to hear every day or I feel deprived of food though.??️?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Get this.....”Weather Alert” here for tomorrow morning’s rush hours. Check out the forecast accumulations!
> 
> View attachment 312596


Yep it could turn into an ice skating rink easily.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy tuesday all! Its been awhile


Happy Wednesday Stranger!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> All fact, no brag? I don't remember what you keep, besides feral lizards...lol...Redfoots?


Gulf coast box turtle, two three-striped mud turtles, two spotted turtles, two bearded dragons, and a Cat-mittee. All indoor, although the plan is to give at least the boxie an outdoor enclosure. Probably the spotteds, too. No tortoises yet.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Gulf coast box turtle, two three-striped mud turtles, two spotted turtles, two bearded dragons, and a Cat-mittee. All indoor, although the plan is to give at least the boxie an outdoor enclosure. Probably the spotteds, too. No tortoises yet.


You sure give great advice on keeping tortoises tho...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I've dilly dallied and put it off long enough. Time to brave the cold cruel world and go outside.



WAIT!!!!......YVOOOOONNNNEEEE!!!!!!!

While you are outside ...
COLLECT A BIG BAG of turtle/tortoise poops.... then lay it ALL around the perimeter of that tree.!!
Just all along the front.
Next time “someone” wants to cut your branches they’ll be caught red handed. (And a bit smelly) Good luck to their carpets!
? just a suggestion.
I AM really a nice person... but as you can see ... I just don’t like neighbors...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.



carol!!!!
Please get better soon !!
I miss your humor!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> You sure give great advice on keeping tortoises tho...


I try to stay out of the specifics regarding tortoise husbandry stuff... However, if it's a subject that touches on agriculture, disease control, or emergency management... I'm a little more familiar with those.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> carol!!!!
> Please get better soon !!
> I miss your humor!


Oh crap Carol!!! Please keep us posted on how you aredoin


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> WAIT!!!!......YVOOOOONNNNEEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> While you are outside ...
> COLLECT A BIG BAG of turtle/tortoise poops.... then lay it ALL around the perimeter of that tree.!!
> Just all along the front.
> Next time “someone” wants to cut your branches they’ll be caught red handed. (And a bit smelly) Good luck to their carpets!
> ? just a suggestion.
> I AM really a nice person... but as you can see ... I just don’t like neighbors...


OOH! MAKE IT A HUGE WIDE PILE then put a thin coating of leaves on it so they sink into it when they step on it! If anyone complains tell the county you are fertilizing the trees


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. I actually saw a real honest to goodness  today. Not many. But noted.

Hung a few more lights outside ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. I actually saw a real honest to goodness ❄❄❄ today. Not many. But noted.
> 
> Hung a few more lights outside ?


My grand daughter's in New Jersey and she emailed me it's snowing there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter's in New Jersey and she emailed me it's snowing there.



We’re on a bit of a warming trend now, by Friday back into mid-50’s. We’re off kayaking to spot some Tundra Swans and other migratory birds that stop here in the Chesapeake Bay area.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> WAIT!!!!......YVOOOOONNNNEEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> While you are outside ...
> COLLECT A BIG BAG of turtle/tortoise poops.... then lay it ALL around the perimeter of that tree.!!
> Just all along the front.
> Next time “someone” wants to cut your branches they’ll be caught red handed. (And a bit smelly) Good luck to their carpets!
> ? just a suggestion.
> I AM really a nice person... but as you can see ... I just don’t like neighbors...


It's kinda my opinion that it was one of Yvonne's "nicer" neighbors who knew about her injuries and thought they were helping, but he expects her to clean up the branches. Maybe? It's a decent rural neighborhood, Y's lived in that area for 100 years or so...her neighbors must know of her at least


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. I actually saw a real honest to goodness ❄❄❄ today. Not many. But noted.
> 
> Hung a few more lights outside ?


We actually had a couple inches or so lately sooo...I put bird seed out and a new suet feeder. Now I have a bird war going on. The little woodpecker already declared the suet feeder is his. It was funny because I got a couple of junkos today and they like it too. I could here him protesting from the rooftop.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Sunset in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> OOH! MAKE IT A HUGE WIDE PILE then put a thin coating of leaves on it so they sink into it when they step on it! If anyone complains tell the county you are fertilizing the trees



OOOOOOOO!!!!...
Blackdog you a bad boy.
I like it!

I laughed out loud!!! ?????
Perfect!!!
I hope she is listening to us!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I try to stay out of the specifics regarding tortoise husbandry stuff... However, if it's a subject that touches on agriculture, disease control, or emergency management... I'm a little more familiar with those.



does killing my neighbor for Christmas fall under “ emergency management “
Or “ anger management “?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter's in New Jersey and she emailed me it's snowing there.



yes....yes it is...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> does killing my neighbor for Christmas fall under “ emergency management “
> Or “ anger management “?? ?


Depends on whether they hold any more Christmas cards hostage...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It's kinda my opinion that it was one of Yvonne's "nicer" neighbors who knew about her injuries and thought they were helping, but he expects her to clean up the branches. Maybe? It's a decent rural neighborhood, Y's lived in that area for 100 years or so...her neighbors must know of her at least



well what kind of neighbors are those??
What was she supposed to do kick the branches away with her crutches??? ?
Next time you’re there RUN them over with your IROC...... then you can bury them under the branches ha ha ha ha!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Depends on whether they hold any more Christmas cards hostage...



ssoooo.... what you’re saying is you’ve got my back? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> does killing my neighbor for Christmas fall under “ emergency management “
> Or “ anger management “?? ?


You missed a chance for a special Halloween! You could stuffed, mounted and displayed him and people would have loved it!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> You missed a chance for a special Halloween! You could stuffed, mounted and displayed him and people would have loved it!



Yea... but how do I explain the smell for Christmas??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ssoooo.... what you’re saying is you’ve got my back? ?


Sure, you were on your way to Florida! @Blackdog1714 saw you too because you stopped in Virginia on the way down.

We'll be working on your alibi... ?


----------



## FrankIinTheTortoise

Hey guys! I'm Franklins brother. It seems nice in this thread, it looks like a good place for us turtle nerds to talk


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sure, you were on your way to Florida! @Blackdog1714 saw you too because you stopped in Virginia on the way down.
> 
> We'll be working on your alibi... ?



?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> Hey guys! I'm Franklins brother. It seems nice in this thread, it looks like a good place for us turtle nerds to talk



Helloooooooo!!!!
Ok then.... start talkin’ .
What’s on your plate??


----------



## FrankIinTheTortoise

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Helloooooooo!!!!
> Ok then.... start talkin’ .
> What’s on your plate??


I'm taking responsibility for my younger brother, Franklin. I want to learn as much as I can about him, that's why I became a forum member


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Sunset in the Pacific Northwest
> View attachment 312685


Now that’s gorgeous!


----------



## Maggie3fan

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> I'm taking responsibility for my younger brother, Franklin. I want to learn as much as I can about him, that's why I became a forum member


"I'm taking responsibility for my younger brother, Franklin. I want to learn as much as I can about him."??????????????????

I hate to disappoint you, but this is a turtle and tortoise forum. not one about little children. Or maybe I am in the wrong place. Not enuf coffee yet I'm thinkin


----------



## JoesMum

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> Hey guys! I'm Franklins brother. It seems nice in this thread, it looks like a good place for us turtle nerds to talk


 
Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## FrankIinTheTortoise

maggie3fan said:


> "I'm taking responsibility for my younger brother, Franklin. I want to learn as much as I can about him."??????????????????
> 
> I hate to disappoint you, but this is a turtle and tortoise forum. not one about little children. Or maybe I am in the wrong place. Not enuf coffee yet I'm thinkin


Maybe you've had too much wine


----------



## Maggie3fan

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> Maybe you've had too much wine


I'm 33 years sober
I know you are caring for a tortoise, I was just trying for a joke and failed. So?


----------



## JoesMum

I probably shouldn’t find this as funny as I do. Especially as my county will be worst affected by the government’s inability to make a trade deal with the European Union


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Thursday to all! Week almost done wooohooo!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I am unfortunately unable to post anything. As both Stephen and I have been confirmed (today ) as being covid positive. Not sure if it will be a good idea to send the germs on envelopes across the waters. I will sort something out once we have been given the green light.


So sorry to hear you have covid Carol. Hope you and Stephen make a speedy recovery and that the boys manage to avoid it. Take care.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh man. Sorry to hear that Carol. Wishing u all the best and get well soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all hope everyone is well - and that those of you who aren't are feeling better.
I've been awol for a short while again - not for any particular reason just spent less time on my PC lately. 
I've made a start on catching up with you all so will carry on with that now.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I’m feeling a bit sorry for myself because I have earache Hopefully it will clear of its own accord.


Hope the earache has cleared up by now Linda but if it comes back get tested for covid.
It's not a symptom that is mentioned much but one of my sister's friends was hospitalised for months and has been left badly affected by covid which started with an earache.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> We actually had a couple inches or so lately sooo...I put bird seed out and a new suet feeder. Now I have a bird war going on. The little woodpecker already declared the suet feeder is his. It was funny because I got a couple of junkos today and they like it too. I could here him protesting from the rooftop.?


I had to shore up the feeder to get a better picture. Of course the word should have been hear but... well


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well - and that those of you who aren't are feeling better.
> I've been awol for a short while again - not for any particular reason just spent less time on my PC lately.
> I've made a start on catching up with you all so will carry on with that now.


Hello.


----------



## FrankIinTheTortoise

Cathie G said:


> Hello. ❤


I like ya cut g


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> You missed a chance for a special Halloween! You could stuffed, mounted and displayed him and people would have loved it!


Oh my garsh. ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all those of you who celebrate.
> 
> We have turkey and all the trimmings at Christmas... do you repeat the meal at Christmas or do something different?
> 
> As expected we are in the highest covid tier. Restaurants won’t reopen next week after national lockdown ends. It also removes all prospect of seeing our parents again this year.
> 
> The only time I was able to see my Mum this year was in October. We saw the in-laws in June and haven’t seen them since because MiLs anxiety meant they banned us from even going in the garden
> 
> My Mum is also in Tier 3, the in laws are step down in Tier 2. Son is also Tier 2 in London.
> 
> We have a 5 day amnesty December 23rd-27th but that isn’t going help us see our parents as it’s just too far and we’d have to spend Christmas in a hotel.
> 
> No idea whether son will come home for Christmas. It’s entirely possible he won’t. He moved in with his girlfriend a month back so they’ll work out what’s best for them


It's very sad for families who can't get together but It's just too risky to let down our guard now.
I've invited my nephew for Xmas lunch but he is very cautious and I think he wants to stay in his flat this year and that's fine with me because I worry about getting it too. If I catch covid and end up in hospital there'll be no one to look after Lola!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Hello. ❤


Hi Cathie hope all is well with you.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Was I drunk when I typed that?
> 
> Let me translate...
> 
> She wouldn’t want us to be sad though. There’s a huge Sabine shaped hole in the CDR and our hearts x
> 
> I can hear Sabine laughing at me


In the short time that I had with Sabine every single memory makes me smile.?or laugh. She was a very kind person too. She always tried to make me feel welcome. Once she thought she had hurt my feelings by something she quoted to me. The truth is I loved seeing a quote to me from her! I didn't care what it said. I knew it couldn't be nasty and I'd just have to figure out what she was trying to say.?


----------



## Lyn W

Well I've made a good start on all your posts but a telephone call interrupted me so I still have about 15 pages to go. However it's 1.45 am here now so way past my bedtime.
I'll carry on tomorrow but until then Nos Da!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cathie hope all is well with you.


I'm still hanging around. Thank the good Lord ? the truth is I have to. I don't want anyone else taking care of Sapphire.??


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well I've made a good start on all your posts but a telephone call interrupted me so I still have about 15 pages to go. However it's 1.45 am here now so way past my bedtime.
> I'll carry on tomorrow but until then Nos Da!


Nos Dazzz ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Hope the earache has cleared up by now Linda but if it comes back get tested for covid.
> It's not a symptom that is mentioned much but one of my sister's friends was hospitalised for months and has been left badly affected by covid which started with an earache.


I have had 3 covid tests - all negative. The ZOE app seems to call me up once a month. The last one was on Tuesday


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

It’s Christmas Jumper day today here in the UK, so here’s mine


Daughter has today and Monday booked off work because we were supposed to be travelling up North for my Mum’s birthday. That’s not happening so we are going to put up the Christmas decorations instead. Photos later ?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s Christmas Jumper day today here in the UK, so here’s mine
> View attachment 312780
> 
> Daughter has today and Monday booked off work because we were supposed to be travelling up North for my Mum’s birthday. That’s not happening so we are going to put up the Christmas decorations instead. Photos later ?


LUV the sweater!!! Too cute!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Here’s the sunrise over the school in Texas.. beautiful this morning but deceiving.. Storms are moving in quick today..


----------



## JoesMum

Well here’s the tree. It’s a very environmentally friendly fake tree doing it’s 26th Christmas for us. The decorations are an eclectic mix. Most hold memories in some way ?

The other big conservatory plants get decorated too ?


I did a little video to show you the panoramic view. I have candles on the windowsills and it all looks very twinkly after dark with the reflections in the glass when they’re lit.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 312789
> 
> Well here’s the tree. It’s a very environmentally friendly fake tree doing it’s 26th Christmas for us. The decorations are an eclectic mix. Most hold memories in some way ?
> 
> The other big conservatory plants get decorated too ?
> View attachment 312790
> 
> I did a little video to show you the panoramic view. I have candles on the windowsills and it all looks very twinkly after dark with the reflections in the glass when they’re lit.


Beautiful! I may try to get up in the attic tomorrow to get mine down.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We were out kayaking for the better part of the day & put in a good 10 miles of paddling. Saw thousands of migratory birds, Buffleheads & Geese. The Bald Eagles are pairing up, hanging closer to their nests. Spotted about 8.

Calm, Clear, Sunny & Bright - Winter Kayaking - Maryland


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Finally got the tree decorated ( after 4 days ) ...
> Obviously I have lots of good help around here ?
> View attachment 312033
> 
> View attachment 312032


Cinders doesn't look impressed but I am! Very pretty.


----------



## FrankIinTheTortoise

Maro2Bear said:


> We were out kayaking for the better part of the day & put in a good 10 miles of paddling. Saw thousands of migratory birds, Buffleheads & Geese. The Bald Eagles are pairing up, hanging closer to their nests. Spotted about 8.
> 
> Calm, Clear, Sunny & Bright - Winter Kayaking - Maryland
> View attachment 312809


That's such a good picture that it's the only one I acknowledged.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday..I have a few errands to tend this morning after dropping Jayden at school and then Mounds of work to catch up on:-(...
> 
> we had a good Dr report yesterday in Houston. All of Jess’s wounds are healing nicely (Pats myself on the back) and Jess has 1 nerve working now that was not working before. I will have to continue the IV meds for a couple more weeks and then We can go to pills. They want her to stay on a regimen of antibiotics for at least 6 months!! I was a little surprised at that but hey... they are making all the difference so I’m going to follow instructions!


That's great news. It's all baby steps but they are steps in the right direction. You are a great nurse Heather!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


I would be mad as hell that a) they didn't have the courtesy to speak to you first before cutting b) left all that mess for you to clear up.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Yeahhh.. and she signed a 2 year contract.. work on for 3 months and then off for 1... they don’t have any roads there!!!


I've just read a book called the Quality of Silence which is based in Alaska and it made shiver just reading it! The 24 hour darkness would also get me down at that time of year.


----------



## Lyn W

I've done it - finally caught up with the posts I missed.
Hope everyone is having a good Friday.
It's pretty dismal and wet here again today but hopefully it will be a better day tomorrow before the next drenching on Sunday.
I'm going to try to have an earlyish night so I'll say Nos Da and see you soon.
Take care.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all hope everyone is well - and that those of you who aren't are feeling better.
> I've been awol for a short while again - not for any particular reason just spent less time on my PC lately.
> I've made a start on catching up with you all so will carry on with that now.


Welcome back, I have been part timing lately. No reason, just laziness. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 312789
> 
> Well here’s the tree. It’s a very environmentally friendly fake tree doing it’s 26th Christmas for us. The decorations are an eclectic mix. Most hold memories in some way ?
> 
> The other big conservatory plants get decorated too ?
> View attachment 312790
> 
> I did a little video to show you the panoramic view. I have candles on the windowsills and it all looks very twinkly after dark with the reflections in the glass when they’re lit.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Here’s the sunrise over the school in Texas.. beautiful this morning but deceiving.. Storms are moving in quick today..
> View attachment 312785


Red skies at night, sailors delight!
Red skies in the morning. 
Sailors take warning.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> In the short time that I had with Sabine every single memory makes me smile.?or laugh. She was a very kind person too. She always tried to make me feel welcome. Once she thought she had hurt my feelings by something she quoted to me. The truth is I loved seeing a quote to me from her! I didn't care what it said. I knew it couldn't be nasty and I'd just have to figure out what she was trying to say.?


She was a sweetheart!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've done it - finally caught up with the posts I missed.
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday.
> It's pretty dismal and wet here again today but hopefully it will be a better day tomorrow before the next drenching on Sunday.
> I'm going to try to have an earlyish night so I'll say Nos Da and see you soon.
> Take care.


Good night Lyn! Sorry I missed you!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Red skies at night, sailors delight!
> Red skies in the morning.
> Sailors take warning.


Yes and that old saying usually holds true.?


----------



## FrankIinTheTortoise

I decided this is gonna be the place I post my 100th message


----------



## JoesMum

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> I decided this is gonna be the place I post my 100th message


Very appropriate ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Red skies at night, sailors delight!
> Red skies in the morning.
> Sailors take warning.


Oh cool.. I’ve never heard that before but it certainly applies!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, just had a CT scan this morning on my right lung. See the pulamary doctor next week. This should determine if the scarring in my right lung is from the accident or progressing. If scarring is getting worse, then it is possibly pulamary fibrosis. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is not progressing.????


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Oh cool.. I’ve never heard that before but it certainly applies!


That’s an old proverb. I learned it with shepherds instead of sailors though


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, just had a CT scan this morning on my right lung. See the pulamary doctor next week. This should determine if the scarring in my right lung is from the accident or progressing. If scarring is getting worse, then it is possibly pulamary fibrosis. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is not progressing.????


Fingers firmly crossed for you Ray ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I got to sneak off today for some horseback riding with a friend.. we went to her ranch in the next town over and got on some cypress bayou frontage. Beautiful day. We ran across some wild pigs and spotted a nice bald eagle nest though the residents were disappointingly absent:-(
> View attachment 312087
> View attachment 312088
> View attachment 312089
> View attachment 312090


It is good to sneak away sometimes.


----------



## JoesMum

And in less good news, son and girlfriend have covid. Apparently they got sick on Wednesday and the test result came through last night.

Fortunately they haven’t had it badly... sore throat, headache and aches and pains... but they must self isolate until December 21st. 

Hopefully he will be fit to come home for Christ in the covid window on the 23rd. He says they’re both going to get tested again to make sure they’re clear before they travel.


----------



## CarolM

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, roommates! I got Christmas cards! I've mentioned Doug (@Blackdog1714) before. Also: Cathie (@Cathie G), Heather (@EllieMay), and Yvonne (@Chefdenoel10). Thank you, roommates! Mine are in the mail, but I'm afraid they'll be a bit late for Adam and Carol.


Don't worry mine should be there in time for Easter?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Don't worry mine should be there in time for Easter?


How are you Carol? And your family?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> So when I left for the grocery store, while I did realize it was cold, I failed to notice how white the bushes etc were. It was damn foggy and I had on a warm coat and a muffler. So it took me by complete surprise to discover the hiway was completely iced over and I spun a total 360 at 20 mph... Lord almighty. Whew


Oh wow. That is scary.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> How are you Carol? And your family?


We are good. I am recovering . Stephen is worse due to being diabetic, but is slowly recovering. His chest hurts and he cannot breath deeply, but his oxygen levels are not too bad ( we got one of those oximeters). Which is why I haven't been on. I have been trying to look after him, nagging him to take his meds etc in between me getting some rest myself. We are still under quarantine. I should be let out on the 17th and Stephen on the 18th. But it seems my eldest is showing some symptoms. So hopefully by Christmas it will have passed through our household. ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> We are good. I am recovering . Stephen is worse due to being diabetic, but is slowly recovering. His chest hurts and he cannot breath deeply, but his oxygen levels are not too bad ( we got one of those oximeters). Which is why I haven't been on. I have been trying to look after him, nagging him to take his meds etc in between me getting some rest myself. We are still under quarantine. I should be let out on the 17th and Stephen on the 18th. But it seems my eldest is showing some symptoms. So hopefully by Christmas it will have passed through our household. ?


Oh dear. It is tough. I hope you all recover quickly ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Thursday..I have a few errands to tend this morning after dropping Jayden at school and then Mounds of work to catch up on:-(...
> 
> we had a good Dr report yesterday in Houston. All of Jess’s wounds are healing nicely (Pats myself on the back) and Jess has 1 nerve working now that was not working before. I will have to continue the IV meds for a couple more weeks and then We can go to pills. They want her to stay on a regimen of antibiotics for at least 6 months!! I was a little surprised at that but hey... they are making all the difference so I’m going to follow instructions!


Oh that is wonderful news. Well done. Pat on the back from me too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. It is tough. I hope you all recover quickly ?


Thank you. I am sure we will. One day at a time is the trick.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> ok, honest opinions here please. Don't color your opinions because of who I am.
> 
> I have trees planted in front of my manure pile along the side street of my property. The trees overhang to the ground, covering the right-of-way area all the way from my property line to the street for a length of about 50'. It's my property and the neighborhood is rural.
> 
> So this a.m. I went out and dumped my ashes from the wood stove on the manure pile and Misty went with me. When I was ready to go in I walked around to the street to see what Misty was doing and someone had trimmed my trees back from the street, leaving the 'trimmings' laying there on the ground.
> 
> The trees are not inhibiting being able to see traffic and are not offensive at all in my opinion. There's extremely light traffic on this street and if the trees were too far out in the street, a car had only to move to the middle of the street to avoid them.
> 
> I spray Round-Up and a pre-emergent weed killer all around the outside of my property to keep the weeds controlled, and with the branches laying on the ground, I have to first clean the area before I can spray. I have no place to put tree trash. (I recently bought a heavy duty chipper/shredder, but can't use it yet until I get my strength back)
> 
> I have no idea what went through this trimmer person's head when they trimmed my trees, but in my opinion, they should have picked up the branches and disposed of them, or else don't trim the trees.
> 
> What's your opinion?


I agree. The least they could have done was to pick up the trimmed branches.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! I hope you both recover quickly. We shall be thinking of you xxx


I see i was supposed to carry on reading. Well that never happened.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh NO!!! How are you feeling??? I hope you are one of the mild version cases !! Good Gosh I’ll be praying. Sending warm hugs and thoughts of soup ?


Mmm soup is good. We are doing okay and slowly recovering. One day at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! Do you have any idea how you got it? I mailed your card day before yesterday, otherwise I would have included hugs and prayers in the envelope. Do everything you can to get well, and please keep us informed.


So sorry. I did not do the keeping you informed very well. My husband caught it from one of his colleagues. And gave it to me. I am actually very angry with him. As when he went back to work I said to him to please be extra careful due to him being diabetic. And he told me to stop moaning and that he was isolating himself in a different office away from the others, that i should stop nagging him as he will not get it. Welllllll that plan went very well! I found out this week that the idiot accepted a bag of crisps from one of his colleagues who said he could have it because she was not feeling very well and could not taste it....... Sometimes I really wonder. SIGH


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you have no symptoms. Someone at my granddaughters work got covid. They gave my granddaughter a rapid test. It came up positive. She quarantined and after a few days the whole family got tested at a testing facility. A few days later the results were negative for everyone.


Nope we definitely got the symptoms unfortunately. But luckily not as bad as others have gotten it. Stephen is worse than me though.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> What if it's in the oven??


Oh well in that case, bring it on!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a Tues chuckle for you all!?
> View attachment 312586


Oh no,that is terrible.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> carol!!!!
> Please get better soon !!
> I miss your humor!


If you find it let me know. As I miss it as well. ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> So sorry. I did not do the keeping you informed very well. My husband caught it from one of his colleagues. And gave it to me. I am actually very angry with him. As when he went back to work I said to him to please be extra careful due to him being diabetic. And he told me to stop moaning and that he was isolating himself in a different office away from the others, that i should stop nagging him as he will not get it. Welllllll that plan went very well! I found out this week that the idiot accepted a bag of crisps from one of his colleagues who said he could have it because she was not feeling very well and could not taste it....... Sometimes I really wonder. SIGH


Oh dear. Loss of taste is a classic symptom


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I had to shore up the feeder to get a better picture. Of course the word should have been hear but... well
> View attachment 312762


You are getting good at the pictures.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Oh dear. Loss of taste is a classic symptom


Exactly. That is why I called him an idiot. He just did not think.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s Christmas Jumper day today here in the UK, so here’s mine
> View attachment 312780
> 
> Daughter has today and Monday booked off work because we were supposed to be travelling up North for my Mum’s birthday. That’s not happening so we are going to put up the Christmas decorations instead. Photos later ?


Oooohhh I love your jumper.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 312789
> 
> Well here’s the tree. It’s a very environmentally friendly fake tree doing it’s 26th Christmas for us. The decorations are an eclectic mix. Most hold memories in some way ?
> 
> The other big conservatory plants get decorated too ?
> View attachment 312790
> 
> I did a little video to show you the panoramic view. I have candles on the windowsills and it all looks very twinkly after dark with the reflections in the glass when they’re lit.


Oh beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And in less good news, son and girlfriend have covid. Apparently they got sick on Wednesday and the test result came through last night.
> 
> Fortunately they haven’t had it badly... sore throat, headache and aches and pains... but they must self isolate until December 21st.
> 
> Hopefully he will be fit to come home for Christ in the covid window on the 23rd. He says they’re both going to get tested again to make sure they’re clear before they travel.


Oh no. Well I hope they recover enough to be able to spend Christmas with you guys.


----------



## CarolM

Well I finally caught up. There might be some posts I might have missed not sure. I thought I would share a walk around my little front garden.
Other than that it has been a beautiful and sunny day. Have an awesome weekend.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Well I finally caught up. There might be some posts I might have missed not sure. I thought I would share a walk around my little front garden.
> Other than that it has been a beautiful and sunny day. Have an awesome weekend.


The bees even enjoyed the sunshine.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Well I finally caught up. There might be some posts I might have missed not sure. I thought I would share a walk around my little front garden.
> Other than that it has been a beautiful and sunny day. Have an awesome weekend.


Love it. It broughht some shine and warmth into a cold dreary British winter  The pond looks good with its little fountain


----------



## FrankIinTheTortoise

How did you guys produce 3 pages in less than 12 hours..


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Nope we definitely got the symptoms unfortunately. But luckily not as bad as others have gotten it. Stephen is worse than me though.


I'm so glad to see that you and Stephen are doing okay. And glad to not see you but glad I didn't have to post a "worried about Carol and has anyone seen activity" post today. You've been on my mind the past couple of days sooo... that's what I was going to do.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You are getting good at the pictures.


The little woodpecker loves the suet. And every other bird in the world so I bought another woodpecker blend suet. He comes several times a day. So far I haven't been able to really get one without glass between us. Also I always have to zoom it. We'll see. I hope I can get the one I want before he fully becomes an adult.?


----------



## JoesMum

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> How did you guys produce 3 pages in less than 12 hours..


That’s slow for this thread ?

Also Carol is back ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> The little woodpecker loves the suet. And every other bird in the world so I bought another woodpecker blend suet. He comes several times a day. So far I haven't been able to really get one without glass between us. Also I always have to zoom it. We'll see. I hope I can get the one I want before he fully becomes an adult.?


These are photos of his UK cousin the Great Spotted Woodpecker, 

A juvenile that I cared for at the rescue 



And all grown up he was realeased in our garden


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> These are photos of his UK cousin the Great Spotted Woodpecker,
> 
> A juvenile that I cared for at the rescue
> View attachment 312876
> 
> 
> And all grown up he was realeased in our garden
> View attachment 312877
> 
> View attachment 312878


Yes that's kinda what he looks like. The red spot has been elusive but it's on him. I've seen it. Yet he is not very big. That's one reason I think he's probably a teenager. It's fun to watch anyway. I'll capture what pictures I can.?


----------



## Cathie G

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> How did you guys produce 3 pages in less than 12 hours..


Well...?2020?️ hit. Right now the Holly days are going on. Sorry. We'll be making up for lost time soon.??


----------



## Cathie G

Well...

joe sold my favorite covid painting. So I made him paint me another. This is it...


----------



## Yvonne G

I love it!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Yes that's kinda what he looks like. The red spot has been elusive but it's on him. I've seen it. Yet he is not very big. That's one reason I think he's probably a teenager. It's fun to watch anyway. I'll capture what pictures I can.?


The species you have is small. He has the red spot on the back of his head. He is a full grown adult male 

In the UK we have a Lesser Spotted Woodpecker which is tiny like your Downy Woodpecker, but they’re not very common


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those looking for Grow Tents...lots of Christmas sales going on here  https://hydrobuilder.com/12-days.html


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The species you have is small. He has the red spot on the back of his head. He is a full grown adult male
> 
> In the UK we have a Lesser Spotted Woodpecker which is tiny like your Downy Woodpecker, but they’re not very common


Now I have a larger one that showed up today. This one I know as a redheaded if that's correct. They're all competing with the starlings for that suet. Along with a couple of juncos. The little one allowed me to walk around and continued to dine ? I will have to make sure I carry my phone when I walk outside for a good quick pic.??? slowly but surely.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, just had a CT scan this morning on my right lung. See the pulamary doctor next week. This should determine if the scarring in my right lung is from the accident or progressing. If scarring is getting worse, then it is possibly pulamary fibrosis. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is not progressing.????


I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you too!!


Me too.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> So sorry. I did not do the keeping you informed very well. My husband caught it from one of his colleagues. And gave it to me. I am actually very angry with him. As when he went back to work I said to him to please be extra careful due to him being diabetic. And he told me to stop moaning and that he was isolating himself in a different office away from the others, that i should stop nagging him as he will not get it. Welllllll that plan went very well! I found out this week that the idiot accepted a bag of crisps from one of his colleagues who said he could have it because she was not feeling very well and could not taste it....... Sometimes I really wonder. SIGH


That's kinda what I'm dealing with too. So far so good but there's risky behavior in my family too. Joe has no clue really that his disabilities are directly caused by a virus. His adult government programs were wanting to take him out and about anyway. He hasn't a clue on how to keep himself safe even though I keep trying to show him proper handwashing etc. I just think people can't comprehend the seriousness of a pandemic virus since we've not experienced it. I told them NO! I think they should have already known that. Both of us are elderly with health problems.


----------



## Cathie G

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> I decided this is gonna be the place I post my 100th message


I know we're kinda irresistible ??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, just had a CT scan this morning on my right lung. See the pulamary doctor next week. This should determine if the scarring in my right lung is from the accident or progressing. If scarring is getting worse, then it is possibly pulamary fibrosis. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is not progressing.????


I'll be sending prayers your way.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Red skies at night, sailors delight!
> Red skies in the morning.
> Sailors take warning.


We say shepherds delight/warning and its generally pretty accurate too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

JoesMum said:


> That’s an old proverb. I learned it with shepherds instead of sailors though


We don't have as many sheep in Florida. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, just had a CT scan this morning on my right lung. See the pulamary doctor next week. This should determine if the scarring in my right lung is from the accident or progressing. If scarring is getting worse, then it is possibly pulamary fibrosis. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is not progressing.????


I'll be thinking of you and hoping your results are good.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

CarolM said:


> Exactly. That is why I called him an idiot. He just did not think.


Common sense is not so common.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And in less good news, son and girlfriend have covid. Apparently they got sick on Wednesday and the test result came through last night.
> 
> Fortunately they haven’t had it badly... sore throat, headache and aches and pains... but they must self isolate until December 21st.
> 
> Hopefully he will be fit to come home for Christ in the covid window on the 23rd. He says they’re both going to get tested again to make sure they’re clear before they travel.


Wishing your son and his girlfriend a speedy recovery so he gets home for Xmas. 
Last spring I didn't hear of anyone I knew of with covid but now it seems much more prevalent - though maybe not as serious. 
Our hospitals are filling up again and have cancelled all routine ops and appointments for the foreseeable future - scary!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s an old proverb. I learned it with shepherds instead of sailors though


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> We are good. I am recovering . Stephen is worse due to being diabetic, but is slowly recovering. His chest hurts and he cannot breath deeply, but his oxygen levels are not too bad ( we got one of those oximeters). Which is why I haven't been on. I have been trying to look after him, nagging him to take his meds etc in between me getting some rest myself. We are still under quarantine. I should be let out on the 17th and Stephen on the 18th. But it seems my eldest is showing some symptoms. So hopefully by Christmas it will have passed through our household. ?


I hope it's not long before you are all fully recovered, make sure you get plenty of rest Carol.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> So sorry. I did not do the keeping you informed very well. My husband caught it from one of his colleagues. And gave it to me. I am actually very angry with him. As when he went back to work I said to him to please be extra careful due to him being diabetic. And he told me to stop moaning and that he was isolating himself in a different office away from the others, that i should stop nagging him as he will not get it. Welllllll that plan went very well! I found out this week that the idiot accepted a bag of crisps from one of his colleagues who said he could have it because she was not feeling very well and could not taste it....... Sometimes I really wonder. SIGH


Thing is a lot of people think it won't happen to them but this virus is so sneaky anything is possible.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Thing is a lot of people think it won't happen to them but this virus is so sneaky anything is possible.


It's difficult to convince people to deal with things they can't see.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well I finally caught up. There might be some posts I might have missed not sure. I thought I would share a walk around my little front garden.
> Other than that it has been a beautiful and sunny day. Have an awesome weekend.


Looks lovely - and warm too!
I forgot it's summer in your part of the world!


----------



## Lyn W

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> How did you guys produce 3 pages in less than 12 hours..


Only 3?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> We don't have as many sheep in Florida. ?



Same here in Maryland, more sailors than shepherds.

We‘ve always said the phrase with Sailors.. ?‍


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's difficult to convince people to deal with things they can't see.


Very true - and because people are fed up of being in lockdown they are taking more chances. 
The scientists here are expecting the numbers of cases to sharply rise after Xmas 
I was hoping to see a plastic surgeon after Xmas because the skin graft hasn't taken completely so it's not a pretty sight, but that may not be possible now. Better to wait than get covid though.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
Our Sunday in the UK is over but I hope you are enjoying what is left of yours in the US.
It's been very wet again today 
It would be nice to see some wintery sun and blue sky for a change.
I'd better get to bed now, so Nos Da and see you soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had temps today in the 60’s, but expecting a significant snowfall on Wednesday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Fingers firmly crossed for you Ray ?


Thanks, I have been waiting about 8 months for this. Hope I get some definitive answers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Nope we definitely got the symptoms unfortunately. But luckily not as bad as others have gotten it. Stephen is worse than me though.


Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you too!!


Thanks, it has had me worried for awhile. Definitive answer would be great.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll be sending prayers your way.?


Thank you!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> We say shepherds delight/warning and its generally pretty accurate too.


Yes it is very accurate. I paid attention when fishing lake Michigan.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'll be thinking of you and hoping your results are good.


Thanks Lyn. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

We are being taken over by Christmas critters!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 312789
> 
> Well here’s the tree. It’s a very environmentally friendly fake tree doing it’s 26th Christmas for us. The decorations are an eclectic mix. Most hold memories in some way ?
> 
> The other big conservatory plants get decorated too ?
> View attachment 312790
> 
> I did a little video to show you the panoramic view. I have candles on the windowsills and it all looks very twinkly after dark with the reflections in the glass when they’re lit.



The squirrel, the mouse and the platapus!!!
???? LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And in less good news, son and girlfriend have covid. Apparently they got sick on Wednesday and the test result came through last night.
> 
> Fortunately they haven’t had it badly... sore throat, headache and aches and pains... but they must self isolate until December 21st.
> 
> Hopefully he will be fit to come home for Christ in the covid window on the 23rd. He says they’re both going to get tested again to make sure they’re clear before they travel.


Oh no!!! I hope it stays mild and passes quickly ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, starting my morning ritual with my diet coke, heat pad on my neck and lower back and ice pack on my amputated arm. In 15 min I will switch the heat to cold packs and vice versa with the arm. By then my pain meds will kick in and I will be back to almost normal.
Life goes on!?
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose is done with the outside decorations!❤


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, starting my morning ritual with my diet coke, heat pad on my neck and lower back and ice pack on my amputated arm. In 15 min I will switch the heat to cold packs and vice versa with the arm. By then my pain meds will kick in and I will be back to almost normal.
> Life goes on!?
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Normal has a completely different meaning this year.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> We are good. I am recovering . Stephen is worse due to being diabetic, but is slowly recovering. His chest hurts and he cannot breath deeply, but his oxygen levels are not too bad ( we got one of those oximeters). Which is why I haven't been on. I have been trying to look after him, nagging him to take his meds etc in between me getting some rest myself. We are still under quarantine. I should be let out on the 17th and Stephen on the 18th. But it seems my eldest is showing some symptoms. So hopefully by Christmas it will have passed through our household. ?


Awww Carol.. I’m so sorry! I do hope it passes quickly and skips anyone else..


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well I finally caught up. There might be some posts I might have missed not sure. I thought I would share a walk around my little front garden.
> Other than that it has been a beautiful and sunny day. Have an awesome weekend.


Very nice!! I absolutely love the cement pots you made. And I saw the gorgeous bowsprit.. he looked very content in his area..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is done with the outside decorations!❤
> View attachment 312998



Wow Ray, you all really decorate! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well...
> View attachment 312906
> joe sold my favorite covid painting. So I made him paint me another. This is it...
> 
> View attachment 312906


I’m so impressed by the perception that he captures on canvas!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Very true - and because people are fed up of being in lockdown they are taking more chances.
> The scientists here are expecting the numbers of cases to sharply rise after Xmas
> I was hoping to see a plastic surgeon after Xmas because the skin graft hasn't taken completely so it's not a pretty sight, but that may not be possible now. Better to wait than get covid though.


I hope they can get you in... but you are right to take the safest route. Jess’s first skin graft did not take either.. they did a better job the second time around though. They used a different technique and it looked a lot better. The last 3 have all taken and are healing well now. I hope for the best results for you Lyn!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, it has had me worried for awhile. Definitive answer would be great.


I can only imagine... I will be praying for lots of good news for you. It’s time for a change in luck all the way around!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Wishing everyone a wonderful day. Love all the decorations I’m seeing. It’s starting to feel a lot like Christmas


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Wishing everyone a wonderful day. Love all the decorations I’m seeing. It’s starting to feel a lot like Christmas
> View attachment 313001


Oh so cool


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is done with the outside decorations!❤
> View attachment 312998


Holy cow! What a good job. Well done, Rose!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Wishing everyone a wonderful day. Love all the decorations I’m seeing. It’s starting to feel a lot like Christmas
> View attachment 313001


Nice new halter for Christmas?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> We are being taken over by Christmas critters!?
> View attachment 312975


Honestly she puts my efforts to shame!


----------



## Aidrob206

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


I have two questions that I feel stupid asking as I’m a seven year owner
1. My tortoise always hibernated correctly for 5yrs but has not hibernated the last 2yrs should I be worried and if yes what should I do to help
2. My tortoise broke its beak awhile back it was a descent size so I had it checked out they told me the basic stuff like it will heal on its own the problem is has not seemed to fix its self at all really the beak seems not to even acknowledge it it just grows along with the beak my worries are that she gets food stuck in between it and the rest of her beak sometimes she can get it out but she recently has been rubbing her head is it right to worry.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aidrob206 said:


> I have two questions that I feel stupid asking as I’m a seven year owner
> 1. My tortoise always hibernated correctly for 5yrs but has not hibernated the last 2yrs should I be worried and if yes what should I do to help
> 2. My tortoise broke its beak awhile back it was a descent size so I had it checked out they told me the basic stuff like it will heal on its own the problem is has not seemed to fix its self at all really the beak seems not to even acknowledge it it just grows along with the beak my worries are that she gets food stuck in between it and the rest of her beak sometimes she can get it out but she recently has been rubbing her head is it right to worry.


You're going to have to cut up the food into tiny pieces until the beak is healed. Every time he bites it spreads the crack and the newly healed, growing beak cracks open again. But be sure to trim the beak back to normal shape. Beaks usually break because they were allowed to grow too long.

There is nothing wrong with keeping a tortoise up for the winter. As long as he's kept warm with lights on for 12-14 hours a day, hibernation (brumation) is not necessary.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark, dreary, dreich, day here in Maryland. Not fit for fiddle, nor man, nor beast.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Nice new halter for Christmas?


No, I dug that one out of a box because it has more adjustments for a proper fit.. I guess I need to buy him his own.. everything he has is “hand me downs” lol...I’ve had horses all my life so I don’t lack for gear... I think he would look good in a teal ... the jacket he wears is teal..


----------



## EllieMay

It rained a lot yesterday but today the sun is shining brightly.. it’s rightfully cold for December too! Here’s Pickles making an appearance for his lunch..



Jess had Occupational Therapy this morning and this girl is making progress by leaps and bounds! She was able to move her hand the slightest bit today.. it was very emotional for all of us. It’s really hard work for her but she’s got muscles and nerves responding way ahead of the dr predictions! We are all amazed!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Same here in Maryland, more sailors than shepherds.
> 
> We‘ve always said the phrase with Sailors.. ?‍


Me too and I'm in Ohio.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, it has had me worried for awhile. Definitive answer would be great.


I know what you mean. Sometimes the greatest miracle is just knowing what to do.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It rained a lot yesterday but today the sun is shining brightly.. it’s rightfully cold for December too! Here’s Pickles making an appearance for his lunch..
> View attachment 313022
> 
> 
> Jess had Occupational Therapy this morning and this girl is making progress by leaps and bounds! She was able to move her hand the slightest bit today.. it was very emotional for all of us. It’s really hard work for her but she’s got muscles and nerves responding way ahead of the dr predictions! We are all amazed!


?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> No, I dug that one out of a box because it has more adjustments for a proper fit.. I guess I need to buy him his own.. everything he has is “hand me downs” lol...I’ve had horses all my life so I don’t lack for gear... I think he would look good in a teal ... the jacket he wears is teal..
> View attachment 313021


That's so cute! Ain't that just like critters.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> Normal has a completely different meaning this year.


Exactly!??????


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It rained a lot yesterday but today the sun is shining brightly.. it’s rightfully cold for December too! Here’s Pickles making an appearance for his lunch..
> View attachment 313022
> 
> 
> Jess had Occupational Therapy this morning and this girl is making progress by leaps and bounds! She was able to move her hand the slightest bit today.. it was very emotional for all of us. It’s really hard work for her but she’s got muscles and nerves responding way ahead of the dr predictions! We are all amazed!


That is fantastic news! Tell Jess I am rooting for her.
Pickles is looking great.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow Ray, you all really decorate! ?


It's all Rose's doing. The day after Christmas she always hits the stores to see what is marked down in price. There is always something new added each year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I can only imagine... I will be praying for lots of good news for you. It’s time for a change in luck all the way around!


Yes, I agree we all need something positive right now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Holy cow! What a good job. Well done, Rose!!!


Thanks Yvonne, I will let Rose know.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I hope they can get you in... but you are right to take the safest route. Jess’s first skin graft did not take either.. they did a better job the second time around though. They used a different technique and it looked a lot better. The last 3 have all taken and are healing well now. I hope for the best results for you Lyn!


That's encouraging to hear Heather, thank you.
Jess has a lot more to contend than with me and I hope she continues to make good progress


Ray--Opo said:


> We are being taken over by Christmas critters!?
> View attachment 312975


Very festive!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is done with the outside decorations!❤
> View attachment 312998


That looks brilliant - well done Rose!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> No, I dug that one out of a box because it has more adjustments for a proper fit.. I guess I need to buy him his own.. everything he has is “hand me downs” lol...I’ve had horses all my life so I don’t lack for gear... I think he would look good in a teal ... the jacket he wears is teal..
> View attachment 313021


Two friends just chatting over the fence!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It rained a lot yesterday but today the sun is shining brightly.. it’s rightfully cold for December too! Here’s Pickles making an appearance for his lunch..
> View attachment 313022
> 
> 
> Jess had Occupational Therapy this morning and this girl is making progress by leaps and bounds! She was able to move her hand the slightest bit today.. it was very emotional for all of us. It’s really hard work for her but she’s got muscles and nerves responding way ahead of the dr predictions! We are all amazed!


Fantastic news - Well done Jess !


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
I've been in need of some cheering up and you've certainly all done that.

I got my wish for some blue sky and sun - a short respite from more rain which is on its way - but a mixture of being fed up with covid, stress caused by the neighbours and having to sort out some problems for my nephew really dragged me down in the dumps today. Your pics have made me smile and your positivity has rubbed off on me though and I'm feeling better already so thank you.
Hope you are all having a good Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

Aidrob206 said:


> I have two questions that I feel stupid asking as I’m a seven year owner
> 1. My tortoise always hibernated correctly for 5yrs but has not hibernated the last 2yrs should I be worried and if yes what should I do to help
> 2. My tortoise broke its beak awhile back it was a descent size so I had it checked out they told me the basic stuff like it will heal on its own the problem is has not seemed to fix its self at all really the beak seems not to even acknowledge it it just grows along with the beak my worries are that she gets food stuck in between it and the rest of her beak sometimes she can get it out but she recently has been rubbing her head is it right to worry.


Hi and welcome. 
I see Yvonne has replied and she would know better than all of us what to do, so you're best bet would be to follow her advice. 
It's never too late to learn or ask for help from very experienced keepers and rectify past mistakes. 
I've been a member for almost 7 years and I still learn something new most times I visit the forum so it's great you found us. 
There are threads that cover all areas of tort keeping which I'm sure you'll find your way around but please pop back in to our CDR even if its just to say hello.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> That's encouraging to hear Heather, thank you.
> Jess has a lot more to contend than with me and I hope she continues to make good progress
> 
> Very festive!!!!


Apologies Heather and Ray.
I don't know how I did a double reply - maybe hadn't sent Heather's before replying to Ray?


----------



## Cathie G

I


EllieMay said:


> I’m so impressed by the perception that he captures on canvas!!!


I think he communicates best that way. I wish that people and him could understand that yes he is developmentally disabled and a deaf person that can't talk but...he has this wonderful talent. We actually got blessed.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is done with the outside decorations!❤
> View attachment 312998


Wow that's really pretty.and what was inside (that I saw) was all beautiful. It looks like Rose is bound and determined that it's going to be all good. I am in agreement with her.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, dark, dreary, dreich, day here in Maryland. Not fit for fiddle, nor man, nor beast.


We have a snow storm coming. Promises promises ?


----------



## Cathie G

What's pretty neat is... I figure I have a male and female Downy woodpecker and an adult redheaded woodpecker visiting so far. So thanks Joe's mum and Maro2bear for helping me with the info. It's a lot of fun to watch.?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That is fantastic news! Tell Jess I am rooting for her.
> Pickles is looking great.


Thank you Ray!! I tell her how all of you support her. She has learned the real meaning of friendship during this ordeal for sure! We are both very appreciative.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> I've been in need of some cheering up and you've certainly all done that.
> 
> I got my wish for some blue sky and sun - a short respite from more rain which is on its way - but a mixture of being fed up with covid, stress caused by the neighbours and having to sort out some problems for my nephew really dragged me down in the dumps today. Your pics have made me smile and your positivity has rubbed off on me though and I'm feeling better already so thank you.
> Hope you are all having a good Monday.


Yayyyy! I’m glad to read this. Cheers!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> It rained a lot yesterday but today the sun is shining brightly.. it’s rightfully cold for December too! Here’s Pickles making an appearance for his lunch..
> View attachment 313022
> 
> 
> Jess had Occupational Therapy this morning and this girl is making progress by leaps and bounds! She was able to move her hand the slightest bit today.. it was very emotional for all of us. It’s really hard work for her but she’s got muscles and nerves responding way ahead of the dr predictions! We are all amazed!


That’s amazing!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> What's pretty neat is... I figure I have a male and female Downy woodpecker and an adult redheaded woodpecker visiting so far. So thanks Joe's mum and Maro2bear for helping me with the info. It's a lot of fun to watch.?


Male + female = juveniles to look out for in the summer ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> We have a snow storm coming. Promises promises ?


WXRisk says for us in RVA its just freezing rain ? BUT UP NORTH in OH,PA and such like 6-16* depending on your zone


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all!

My post is dreadful at the moment. We are supposed to get daily delivery, Monday to Saturday, but are lucky if we get 3 a week at the moment. It was 2 last week. I guess having our county postal sorting office in the worst affected covid area in the country doesn’t help; there are probably a lot of staff off sick  

Christmas cards are gradually trickling through and I have some beauties from the CDR on display with some amazing messages inside; thank you ?


The CDR has become a place where friendships are forged and that’s something we should all be proud of, especially our founder Adam @Tidgy's Dad.

Lovely Lena @Kristoff sent me some tasty souvenirs of Canada. Most unexpected and thank you! ?



I have been down in the dumps the last few days. Covid restrictions are finally getting to me. These little acts of friendship may simply be Christmas cards, but they mean a lot. Thank you xxx


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> My post is dreadful at the moment. We are supposed to get daily delivery, Monday to Saturday, but are lucky if we get 3 a week at the moment. It was 2 last week. I guess having our county postal sorting office in the worst affected covid area in the country doesn’t help; there are probably a lot of staff off sick
> 
> Christmas cards are gradually trickling through and I have some beauties from the CDR on display with some amazing messages inside; thank you ?
> View attachment 313070
> 
> The CDR has become a place where friendships are forged and that’s something we should all be proud of, especially our founder Adam @Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> Lovely Lena @Kristoff sent me some tasty souvenirs of Canada. Most unexpected and thank you! ?
> View attachment 313069
> 
> 
> I have been down in the dumps the last few days. Covid restrictions are finally getting to me. These little acts of friendship may simply be Christmas cards, but they mean a lot. Thank you xxx


I hope the Sun shines for you Linda and that the post runs today.. we have to keep you cheered!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday all.

We are off on a road trip today to visit the Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge, on the Delaware Bay. Never been there before - hoping to see lots of migratory birds.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> We are off on a road trip today to visit the Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge, on the Delaware Bay. Never been there before - hoping to see lots of migratory birds.


That sounds like fun, lots of little and, maybe big, rescued animals to see.
My sister is nursing two young, undersized hedgehogs who have lungworm at the moment - the rescue centre was full and couldn't take them. Thankfully they are very involved and treating them with meds though.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all!
> 
> My post is dreadful at the moment. We are supposed to get daily delivery, Monday to Saturday, but are lucky if we get 3 a week at the moment. It was 2 last week. I guess having our county postal sorting office in the worst affected covid area in the country doesn’t help; there are probably a lot of staff off sick
> 
> Christmas cards are gradually trickling through and I have some beauties from the CDR on display with some amazing messages inside; thank you ?
> View attachment 313070
> 
> The CDR has become a place where friendships are forged and that’s something we should all be proud of, especially our founder Adam @Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> Lovely Lena @Kristoff sent me some tasty souvenirs of Canada. Most unexpected and thank you! ?
> View attachment 313069
> 
> 
> I have been down in the dumps the last few days. Covid restrictions are finally getting to me. These little acts of friendship may simply be Christmas cards, but they mean a lot. Thank you xxx


Hope you are feeling better today LInda, 
I've had the blues too and even trivial things have seemed much worse than they actually are. 
The CDR cheered me up yesterday and helps me keep things in perspective.
Long may it continue!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Very true - and because people are fed up of being in lockdown they are taking more chances.
> The scientists here are expecting the numbers of cases to sharply rise after Xmas
> I was hoping to see a plastic surgeon after Xmas because the skin graft hasn't taken completely so it's not a pretty sight, but that may not be possible now. Better to wait than get covid though.


Lyn I have been partiming it here. What is the reason for your skin graft if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Wow that's really pretty.and what was inside (that I saw) was all beautiful. It looks like Rose is bound and determined that it's going to be all good. I am in agreement with her.?


Thanks, I show Rose all the wonderful comments you all have done. It makes her happy!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Lyn I have been partiming it here. What is the reason for your skin graft if you don't mind me asking?


Don't mind at all Ray.
I was diagnosed with a stage 1 melanoma a few months ago. 
I had a flat dark patch on my face which I ignored for 3 years but my sister nagged me to get it checked and it tuned out to be cancerous. Thankfully the cancer cells have gone but it has left rather an unsightly mess. I can cover it with a dressing though and having to wear face masks has been handy to hide it behind.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Don't mind at all Ray.
> I was diagnosed with a stage 1 melanoma a few months ago.
> I had a flat dark patch on my face which I ignored for 3 years but my sister nagged me to get it checked and it tuned out to be cancerous. Thankfully the cancer cells have gone but it has left rather an unsightly mess. I can cover it with a dressing though and having to wear face masks has been handy to hide it behind.


Thankfully the cancer is gone. I wish you the best.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thankfully the cancer is gone. I wish you the best.


Thanks Ray.
I don't even sit in the sun so it was a bit of a shock and just goes to show we should get every new blemish checked out. Lesson well and truly learned by me!
Any news on your lung scan results yet?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Than
> 
> Thanks Ray.
> I don't even sit in the sun so it was a bit of a shock and just goes to show we should get every new blemish checked out. Lesson well and truly learned by me!
> Any news on your lung scan results yet?


I go to the doctors tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

?I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Male + female = juveniles to look out for in the summer ?


I have a bird war going on now. I'm standing up for the woodpeckers. I open the door and yell boo at the starlings! Then all the woodpeckers, juncos, and others get a chance too. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I have a bird war going on now. I'm standing up for the woodpeckers. I open the door and yell boo at the starlings! Then all the woodpeckers, juncos, and others get a chance too. ?


I leave them to it. Our woodpeckers are very good at seeing the starlings off. The starlings seem a bit afraid of being pecked by them.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> WXRisk says for us in RVA its just freezing rain ? BUT UP NORTH in OH,PA and such like 6-16* depending on your zone


It's supposed to come in tomorrow and I have no where I have to be except on my bum...? we'll see ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's supposed to come in tomorrow and I have no where I have to be except on my bum...? we'll see ?


We have a weather warning in place for heavy rain and strong winds tomorrow.
It's been pretty wet since Oct. - maybe we'll evolve to grow flippers!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I leave them to it. Our woodpeckers are very good at seeing the starlings off. The starlings seem a bit afraid of being pecked by them.


For some reason the woodpeckers here won't. The starlings scare off the other native birds and won't let them have at least their fare share. Once I say boo! the woodpeckers, juncos, etc...fly back over to the tree. It's funny that they don't fly away with the starlings. They patiently wait.?on me.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We have a weather warning in place for heavy rain and strong winds tomorrow.
> It's been pretty wet since Oct. - maybe we'll evolve to grow flippers!


I love snow if I don't have to be anywhere but looking out a picture window. If I would have to be outside with strong winds then then rocks would be a great Christmas present. .


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from our trip over to Delaware’s Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge. Saw lots of Snowy Egrets, Tundra Swans, Canada Geese, many UI ducks & a few hawks. We also found this little hunter on the prowl.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from our trip over to Delaware’s Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge. Saw lots of Snowy Egrets, Tundra Swans, Canada Geese, many UI ducks & a few hawks. We also found this little hunter on the prowl.
> 
> View attachment 313117
> 
> 
> View attachment 313118
> 
> 
> View attachment 313120
> 
> 
> View attachment 313119


Beautiful animal! 
Sadly our resident UK morons will have started their fox hunting season even though it is illegal. They tell us the dogs are trained to follow scents that have been dragged, but in reality they train them to follow foxes by dragging cloths soaked in fox urine and by sending out thugs to dig and drive out foxes so the dogs can rip them apart. ?
This year a lot of landowners have refused to grant them licenses though because of a very damning zoom meeting that was filmed and made public where they spoke about what they were doing and how to deal with hunt saboteurs. They really are a just posh yobs!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful animal!
> Sadly our resident UK morons will have started their fox hunting season even though it is illegal. They tell us the dogs are trained to follow scents that have been dragged, but in reality they train them to follow foxes by dragging cloths soaked in fox urine and by sending out thugs to dig and drive out foxes so the dogs can rip them apart. ?
> This year a lot of landowners have refused to grant them licenses though because of a very damning zoom meeting that was filmed and made public where they spoke about what they were doing and how to deal with hunt saboteurs. They really are a just posh yobs!



Yes, during my multi-year stay at the Game Keeper’s Cottage, I witnessed many a hunt on the grounds around our estate. Always a big hunt on New Years Day. All the huntsman dressed up, horses all decked out, the sound of the horn, etc. Like bull fighting, that part of the sport is in the past.


----------



## Cathie G

Here is the best picture I've been able to get so far of the two small darlings.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, during my multi-year stay at the Game Keeper’s Cottage, I witnessed many a hunt on the grounds around our estate. Always a big hunt on New Years Day. All the huntsman dressed up, horses all decked out, the sound of the horn, etc. Like bull fighting, that part of the sport is in the past.


It should be - but there are still many Hunts that think they are above the law.
Last year my sister was attacked by hunt supporters, pushed into a hedge, and another one drove his big 4x4 right up to her to block her path and scare her when she was walking back to her car.

She came across the hunt on her way home from the shops last year and got out to protest. Even though her coat was torn and she was covered in scratches and had bruising, no police action was taken as she was alone so it was her word against all the supporters. They are all thugs!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from our trip over to Delaware’s Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge. Saw lots of Snowy Egrets, Tundra Swans, Canada Geese, many UI ducks & a few hawks. We also found this little hunter on the prowl.
> 
> View attachment 313117
> 
> 
> View attachment 313118
> 
> 
> View attachment 313120
> 
> 
> View attachment 313119


Ooohh... what did the fox say??? ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Check this video/news out - thousands of turtles hatching in Brazil.









Thousands of Endangered Turtles Hatch on Brazilian Beach


Over 92,000 giant river turtle hatchlings were born on a sandy beach in a protected area along the Purus River, a tributary of the Amazon River in Brazil, with the babies making a dash towards the surf shortly after birth. (Reuters)




www.voanews.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Ooohh... what did the fox say??? ???



???


----------



## CarolM

FrankIinTheTortoise said:


> How did you guys produce 3 pages in less than 12 hours..


Very easily. LOL


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad to see that you and Stephen are doing okay. And glad to not see you but glad I didn't have to post a "worried about Carol and has anyone seen activity" post today. You've been on my mind the past couple of days sooo... that's what I was going to do.?



??


----------



## Blackdog1714

East Coast heads up for today!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s slow for this thread ?
> 
> Also Carol is back ?


Whahahaha that is funny. LOL not fully back though. As not only am I still recovering from covid, but I am also still trying the get the books reconciled for the last 5 years of the complex. That is how much of a bad job the previous volunteers have been with looking after the finances of the complex. I am also having to fight with residents about money that they still need to pay for their levies which was not brought to their attention by previous treasurers. It is a thankless job and gets ugly, because some of the people don't seem to understand simple math. e.g. the one lady had to pay in the amount of R2640 and then R3440 for 2019 and 2020, she always pays three months in advance. Anyway for 2019 she only paid in R1980 and for 2020 she only paid in R3000. But the more I explain that she has not paid these two years in full yet, the more she argues that she always pays in advance and has fully paid her levies. I am at my wits end, as I do not know how to simplify it for her any further than I have already done. I have done her account for her in 4 different way trying to explain to her and she still does not get it. 
?‍??


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> These are photos of his UK cousin the Great Spotted Woodpecker,
> 
> A juvenile that I cared for at the rescue
> View attachment 312876
> 
> 
> And all grown up he was realeased in our garden
> View attachment 312877
> 
> View attachment 312878


aaahhh I always love your photo's of the wildlife.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Now I have a larger one that showed up today. This one I know as a redheaded if that's correct. They're all competing with the starlings for that suet. Along with a couple of juncos. The little one allowed me to walk around and continued to dine ? I will have to make sure I carry my phone when I walk outside for a good quick pic.??? slowly but surely.


Pretty soon you are going to become the resident wild life photographer.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's kinda what I'm dealing with too. So far so good but there's risky behavior in my family too. Joe has no clue really that his disabilities are directly caused by a virus. His adult government programs were wanting to take him out and about anyway. He hasn't a clue on how to keep himself safe even though I keep trying to show him proper handwashing etc. I just think people can't comprehend the seriousness of a pandemic virus since we've not experienced it. I told them NO! I think they should have already known that. Both of us are elderly with health problems.


Well at least you are awake and not letting anybody tell you different. Well done.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Common sense is not so common.


So it seems. ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I hope it's not long before you are all fully recovered, make sure you get plenty of rest Carol.


? Thank you. I have been let out of prison today and could go shopping myself. It was awesome but at the same time exhausting. ?? I am back at work tomorrow, so will see how that goes. But I am living by the motto - one day at a time.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Wishing your son and his girlfriend a speedy recovery so he gets home for Xmas.
> Last spring I didn't hear of anyone I knew of with covid but now it seems much more prevalent - though maybe not as serious.
> Our hospitals are filling up again and have cancelled all routine ops and appointments for the foreseeable future - scary!


@JoesMum How is JoesBrother and JoesBrother's girlfriend doing?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Thing is a lot of people think it won't happen to them but this virus is so sneaky anything is possible.


Very true. I am just dissappointed because this could have been avoided if he had just followed what he was supposed to be doing. The thing is that I was being extra careful so that I would not bring it home and give it to Stephen because of his diabetes and I might as well not have bothered, because he wasn't being as careful as he should have been. Sigh. Sorry Rant over.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Very true - and because people are fed up of being in lockdown they are taking more chances.
> The scientists here are expecting the numbers of cases to sharply rise after Xmas
> I was hoping to see a plastic surgeon after Xmas because the skin graft hasn't taken completely so it's not a pretty sight, but that may not be possible now. Better to wait than get covid though.


Shame Lyn. Not nice. I really hope that you can get sorted out sooner rather than later.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you get well soon.


So have you gotten your answers yet? I hope that they were better than you were hoping for.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> We are being taken over by Christmas critters!?
> View attachment 312975


Isn't Rose exhausted yet? She reminds me of the guy in Grim, who every christmas lights up his house etc with Christmas lights and a beautiful train set etc. Very beautiful. He goes all out for Christmas. Not sure if you have ever watched the program Grim.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is done with the outside decorations!❤
> View attachment 312998


She is one awesome lady.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Awww Carol.. I’m so sorry! I do hope it passes quickly and skips anyone else..


?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Very nice!! I absolutely love the cement pots you made. And I saw the gorgeous bowsprit.. he looked very content in his area..


Yip, Thank you, they love their little garden. It is wild and full of weeds and long grass and hiding spots etc. What I like to think is a good home for them.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Wishing everyone a wonderful day. Love all the decorations I’m seeing. It’s starting to feel a lot like Christmas
> View attachment 313001


Why Hello my friend. Looks like Mommy is doing a good job looking after you. Heather is this the one that you adopted and have brought back to health?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> It rained a lot yesterday but today the sun is shining brightly.. it’s rightfully cold for December too! Here’s Pickles making an appearance for his lunch..
> View attachment 313022
> 
> 
> Jess had Occupational Therapy this morning and this girl is making progress by leaps and bounds! She was able to move her hand the slightest bit today.. it was very emotional for all of us. It’s really hard work for her but she’s got muscles and nerves responding way ahead of the dr predictions! We are all amazed!


It is amazing to think that Pickles was so small at one stage. And well done Jess, Looks like she takes after her Mama. Not scared of a little work or a lot of work. She is one amazing girl!!


----------



## CarolM

All Caught up again. It looks like everybody needs cheering up and that the post cards are doing their jobs. I have to still get mine and then post them. Hopefully I can get this done soon and they don't take too long to arrive at their destinations. The sun is shining today. It is just a little windy here. Anyway I am going to have a little ly down again and rest. But until later.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha that is funny. LOL not fully back though. As not only am I still recovering from covid, but I am also still trying the get the books reconciled for the last 5 years of the complex. That is how much of a bad job the previous volunteers have been with looking after the finances of the complex. I am also having to fight with residents about money that they still need to pay for their levies which was not brought to their attention by previous treasurers. It is a thankless job and gets ugly, because some of the people don't seem to understand simple math. e.g. the one lady had to pay in the amount of R2640 and then R3440 for 2019 and 2020, she always pays three months in advance. Anyway for 2019 she only paid in R1980 and for 2020 she only paid in R3000. But the more I explain that she has not paid these two years in full yet, the more she argues that she always pays in advance and has fully paid her levies. I am at my wits end, as I do not know how to simplify it for her any further than I have already done. I have done her account for her in 4 different way trying to explain to her and she still does not get it.
> ?‍??


Telling someone they owe money is a great way to bring out their ‘dim’ side... good luck ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> All Caught up again. It looks like everybody needs cheering up and that the post cards are doing their jobs. I have to still get mine and then post them. Hopefully I can get this done soon and they don't take too long to arrive at their destinations. The sun is shining today. It is just a little windy here. Anyway I am going to have a little ly down again and rest. But until later.
> 
> View attachment 313170


My wife keeps her laptop on the top shelf in its dock so she just said it was to hard to move everything to plug in the USB....YADDA YADDA and she is going on 9 months with no video chat. You get a new picture she likes everyday and she uses her headset! What a beast I hate my video chats!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Why Hello my friend. Looks like Mommy is doing a good job looking after you. Heather is this the one that you adopted and have brought back to health?


Good morning Carol! It is!!! He’s a wonderful companion for me and I have no doubt that I made the right decision. He’s very well behaved and seems to truly enjoy my company. All of his wounds are healed and bald spots are no longer bald.. I am going to have to get him allergy tested I believe.. he’s got “scabby” places in the hairline of his mane.. it’s obviously itchy. Kind of like a woman would get if you had a reaction to shampoo... I’ve been treating it but since it’s so reoccurring, I need to find out how to prevent it... I got so busy with Jess that I haven’t got it done yet.. meanwhile, we have spent as many hours as I could squeeze in bonding... I absolutely love him! Don’t make fun of me, but here’s some proof..



When a horse lets you sit them with no saddle, you know you’ve done something.. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife keeps her laptop on the top shelf in its dock so she just said it was to hard to move everything to plug in the USB....YADDA YADDA and she is going on 9 months with no video chat. You get a new picture she likes everyday and she uses her headset! What a beast I hate my video chats!


Ever since the start of COVID-19, they have become the “new way of doing business” .. I do tons of webinars, Skype, Teams, and every other online meeting form.. I have a tiny piece of duct tape over my camera on the laptop and a profile pic saved that is used instead of live viewing.. That’s as good as it gets for me ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!! Really COLD Wednesday here for us.. think we are actually getting some freezing temps tonight... Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha that is funny. LOL not fully back though. As not only am I still recovering from covid, but I am also still trying the get the books reconciled for the last 5 years of the complex. That is how much of a bad job the previous volunteers have been with looking after the finances of the complex. I am also having to fight with residents about money that they still need to pay for their levies which was not brought to their attention by previous treasurers. It is a thankless job and gets ugly, because some of the people don't seem to understand simple math. e.g. the one lady had to pay in the amount of R2640 and then R3440 for 2019 and 2020, she always pays three months in advance. Anyway for 2019 she only paid in R1980 and for 2020 she only paid in R3000. But the more I explain that she has not paid these two years in full yet, the more she argues that she always pays in advance and has fully paid her levies. I am at my wits end, as I do not know how to simplify it for her any further than I have already done. I have done her account for her in 4 different way trying to explain to her and she still does not get it.
> ?‍??


Do you have anyone who can support you with this Carol?
It sounds like a pretty unpleasant, mammoth task.
Hope you continue to get over covid OK but take it easy.
My niece said she would feel fine one day and then it would knock her straight back down the next.
You'll still need a lot of rest.?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! Really COLD Wednesday here for us.. think we are actually getting some freezing temps tonight... Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


Hi Heather, lovely pics again!
It's quite mild here for the time of year but so wet ,wet, wet!!!
Hope you have a good day too!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> @JoesMum How is JoesBrother and JoesBrother's girlfriend doing?


They’re recovering. The aches have gone. The tiredness hasn’t. They seem to be working through the Disney+ back catalogue as easy on the brain cells tv viewing.

He is actually on vacation until January as he was supposed to be travelling and that got covid-cancelled ages ago. So at least there’s no pressure to get back to work for him.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> They’re recovering. The aches have gone. The tiredness hasn’t. They seem to be working through the Disney+ back catalogue as easy on the brain cells tv viewing.
> 
> He is actually on vacation until January as he was supposed to be travelling and that got covid-cancelled ages ago. So at least there’s no pressure to get back to work for him.


At least that is something. He will have a decent time to recover.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! It is!!! He’s a wonderful companion for me and I have no doubt that I made the right decision. He’s very well behaved and seems to truly enjoy my company. All of his wounds are healed and bald spots are no longer bald.. I am going to have to get him allergy tested I believe.. he’s got “scabby” places in the hairline of his mane.. it’s obviously itchy. Kind of like a woman would get if you had a reaction to shampoo... I’ve been treating it but since it’s so reoccurring, I need to find out how to prevent it... I got so busy with Jess that I haven’t got it done yet.. meanwhile, we have spent as many hours as I could squeeze in bonding... I absolutely love him! Don’t make fun of me, but here’s some proof..
> View attachment 313171
> View attachment 313172
> 
> When a horse lets you sit them with no saddle, you know you’ve done something.. ?


I love it. You have done a fantastic job with him. And I am not laughing at you I promise. I don't blame you for feeling like that one intsy little bit. He looks like a fantastic friend. And totally lovable.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Do you have anyone who can support you with this Carol?
> It sounds like a pretty unpleasant, mammoth task.
> Hope you continue to get over covid OK but take it easy.
> My niece said she would feel fine one day and then it would knock her straight back down the next.
> You'll still need a lot of rest.?


Thank you Lyn, Yeah I know, your niece is right it does do that to you. I have decided that I am going to take a page out of this ladies book and just keep on sending her her account with the full amount showing that she owes, she will eventually get the picture hopefully. Either way she still owes it. And if she says that she does not then it is is up to her to give me the proof of payments proving otherwise. There is not much else I can do.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Carol! It is!!! He’s a wonderful companion for me and I have no doubt that I made the right decision. He’s very well behaved and seems to truly enjoy my company. All of his wounds are healed and bald spots are no longer bald.. I am going to have to get him allergy tested I believe.. he’s got “scabby” places in the hairline of his mane.. it’s obviously itchy. Kind of like a woman would get if you had a reaction to shampoo... I’ve been treating it but since it’s so reoccurring, I need to find out how to prevent it... I got so busy with Jess that I haven’t got it done yet.. meanwhile, we have spent as many hours as I could squeeze in bonding... I absolutely love him! Don’t make fun of me, but here’s some proof..
> View attachment 313171
> View attachment 313172
> 
> When a horse lets you sit them with no saddle, you know you’ve done something.. ?


I have Used Groomer's Edge Furst Aid on my dogs with bad skin allergies to include bad hot spots. It is pretty mild so it could be of some help for you. There is also a MiconaHex which is an antimicrobial and antifungal. I would put it a step above the Furst Aid as response to breakout.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have Used Groomer's Edge Furst Aid on my dogs with bad skin allergies to include bad hot spots. It is pretty mild so it could be of some help for you. There is also a MiconaHex which is an antimicrobial and antifungal. I would put it a step above the Furst Aid as response to breakout.
> View attachment 313175
> View attachment 313176


Thanks!!! I will look it up and give it a try.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> She is one awesome lady.


Yes she is! I am blessed!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, at the pulamary specialist to find out about my right lung. Wish me luck. ?????


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, at the pulamary specialist to find out about my right lung. Wish me luck. ?????


Good luck Ray! We are thinking of you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, at the pulamary specialist to find out about my right lung. Wish me luck. ?????



Good luck RAY!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wxr update: Dry start, then heavy snow for an hour, then mixed rain & sleet. Hey - it’s Winter.

A sunny pix from yesterday’s adventure to Bombay Hook NWR. Close to 16,000 acres of protected wetlands. It’s all for the birds & other wildlife.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Pretty soon you are going to become the resident wild life photographer.


That would be a dream come true. Most of my thousands of photos are of animals. And most of the things I've seen are a story of the fish that got away.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Very true. I am just dissappointed because this could have been avoided if he had just followed what he was supposed to be doing. The thing is that I was being extra careful so that I would not bring it home and give it to Stephen because of his diabetes and I might as well not have bothered, because he wasn't being as careful as he should have been. Sigh. Sorry Rant over.


My question and hope is that this generation remembers all the cleanliness precautions for more than 5 minutes after they get vaccinated. Like there's no other viruses in the world right ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! Really COLD Wednesday here for us.. think we are actually getting some freezing temps tonight... Hope everyone has a fantastic Wednesday.


It's been cold but I really love watching a snowfall. And all the bird activity today has been so beautiful and funny. At one point I had three female cardinals and one male. A couple of juncos, around 3 woodpeckers, lots of sparrows and starlings etc.... what was interesting was you could definitely tell that two of the cardinals are still young because of their size and colors.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, at the pulamary specialist to find out about my right lung. Wish me luck. ?????


Hope it's good news, Ray!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes she is! I am blessed!


How did you do at your doctor? I haven't found the post yet... My hope and prayers to both of you. But really despite all that you and Rose have been through, you are blessed.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> So have you gotten your answers yet? I hope that they were better than you were hoping for.


Just got back from the doctors and there is no progression of the scarring in my lung!???
Will go back next month for another breathing test to see if my lung function of 48% is any worse. So pulamary fibrosis is pretty much out of the picture at this time.???????
One less thing to worry about!


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Isn't Rose exhausted yet? She reminds me of the guy in Grim, who every christmas lights up his house etc with Christmas lights and a beautiful train set etc. Very beautiful. He goes all out for Christmas. Not sure if you have ever watched the program Grim.


Don't think I have watched Grim. I will check it out. 
This yr Rose took her time. A few yrs back when our schedule was busier. We were having a Christmas party and Rose wore herself out decorating and got sick. So I was glad to see her take her time.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> All Caught up again. It looks like everybody needs cheering up and that the post cards are doing their jobs. I have to still get mine and then post them. Hopefully I can get this done soon and they don't take too long to arrive at their destinations. The sun is shining today. It is just a little windy here. Anyway I am going to have a little ly down again and rest. But until later.
> 
> View attachment 313170


When it comes to computers I look like that just thinking about it ? I don't even have to be working.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> How did you do at your doctor? I haven't found the post yet... My hope and prayers to both of you. But really despite all that you and Rose have been through, you are blessed.?


Everything went good. No progression of scarring. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good luck Ray! We are thinking of you!


Thanks it all went good. No progression of scarring.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Hope it's good news, Ray!


Thanks Yvonne, it was good news!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got back from the doctors and there is no progression of the scarring in my lung!???
> Will go back next month for another breathing test to see if my lung function of 48% is any worse. So pulamary fibrosis is pretty much out of the picture at this time.???????
> One less thing to worry about!


Hooray! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got back from the doctors and there is no progression of the scarring in my lung!???
> Will go back next month for another breathing test to see if my lung function of 48% is any worse. So pulamary fibrosis is pretty much out of the picture at this time.???????
> One less thing to worry about!


Yeah ? hopefully over time your lung function can improve. I have to take Anoro elipta daily for breathing issues . But it's for copd and emphysema. I feel for you.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got back from the doctors and there is no progression of the scarring in my lung!???
> Will go back next month for another breathing test to see if my lung function of 48% is any worse. So pulamary fibrosis is pretty much out of the picture at this time.???????
> One less thing to worry about!


That's great news Ray, such a relief for you!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got back from the doctors and there is no progression of the scarring in my lung!???
> Will go back next month for another breathing test to see if my lung function of 48% is any worse. So pulamary fibrosis is pretty much out of the picture at this time.???????
> One less thing to worry about!


That is wonderful!!! I’m so glad for you and Rose!!! Thankful!!


----------



## JoesMum

Social Distancing Christmas Jumper


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We have some unexpected sumshine and it doesn’t half lift your mood


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We have some unexpected sumshine and it doesn’t half lift your mood


RVA is a scary frozen mess with tons of Black Ice! Add in a regular heap of bad drivers and while sections of the highway are shut down! Glad I am off today!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! It’s beautifully sunny here at a cold 35F .. this is a ten degree increase since sunrise I hope everyone finds reason to smile today ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep - frozen, sunny & bright here as well. Snowed all morning, then sleet, then freezing rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

My grand daughter sent me some pictures she took out her window this a.m. Br-r-r-r-r! (New Jersey). Here's one of them


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yeah ? hopefully over time your lung function can improve. I have to take Anoro elipta daily for breathing issues . But it's for copd and emphysema. I feel for you.?


Thanks, I was using Anoro but the doctor changed me to Trellgy yesterday for my COPD.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's great news Ray, such a relief for you!


Thanks, it was always in the back of my mind. So one less thing to worry about. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter sent me some pictures she took out her window this a.m. Br-r-r-r-r! (New Jersey). Here's one of them
> 
> View attachment 313239


Chilly but not at nuisance depths! I like snow like that


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> That is wonderful!!! I’m so glad for you and Rose!!! Thankful!!


Thanks, I think Rose worries about it more than me. She will ask me 2 or 3 times in the morning. If I have taken my breathing meds. She is definitely a keeper!❤


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is something you plant experts to discuss. 
Should I let the small banana tree grow right there or replant somewhere else?
The trees seem dormant at the moment. Haven't bared any new leaves in a few weeks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is something you plant experts to discuss.
> Should I let the small banana tree grow right there or replant somewhere else?
> The trees seem dormant at the moment. Haven't bared any new leaves in a few weeks.
> View attachment 313241



I would let it grow right there. Thats how banana trees propagate. Eventually the larger one will pop out a flower stalk & form bananas. Once it flowers, that one will die. I would just leave it - (easier too).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back garden still snow & ice covered. I topped up the bird feeders early & now adding a new suet cake.


----------



## JoesMum

@Cathie G a fellow bird enthusiast took this photo of a male Lesser Spotted Woodpecker not far from here today. This guy is tiny;, about the size of a sparrow.

They are so uncommon here and I am really jealous.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I was using Anoro but the doctor changed me to Trellgy yesterday for my COPD.


My moms on that too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter sent me some pictures she took out her window this a.m. Br-r-r-r-r! (New Jersey). Here's one of them
> 
> View attachment 313239


Yeah we got buried over here in MA over night


----------



## Cathie G

I


Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I was using Anoro but the doctor changed me to Trellgy yesterday for my COPD.


It's good. Anoro is the same one without the same type of steroid. Trelligy is the one my doctor tried to get me on but I can't. It has fluticasone. Now I seldom have to use ventolin.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My grand daughter sent me some pictures she took out her window this a.m. Br-r-r-r-r! (New Jersey). Here's one of them
> 
> View attachment 313239


I love just sitting and watching. I do make sure to fill the bird feeder...then watch the show ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> @Cathie G a fellow bird enthusiast took this photo of a male Lesser Spotted Woodpecker not far from here today. This guy is tiny;, about the size of a sparrow.
> 
> They are so uncommon here and I am really jealous.
> View attachment 313258


That little guy is about the same size as the little ones here. And then...in the bird war story... there's been this hawk that hangs around here and he landed in our tree today. You should have seen the starlings and sparrows get the heck out of dodge. It was funny ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> RVA is a scary frozen mess with tons of Black Ice! Add in a regular heap of bad drivers and while sections of the highway are shut down! Glad I am off today!


See what I mean. Promises promises. We get 2 or 3" and it melts by noon. We have a little bit of snow left but not much.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Hope your Thursday is going well even if it is snowy. 
We have further weather warnings in place for heavy rain and strong winds tonight and tomorrow - it's really depressing  
It still doesn't feel Christmassy at all and I can't believe Xmas Day is next Friday. 
I'm still looking for Xmas presents. I'm usually full of good ideas but I don't have a clue for my sisters and brothers in law this year! I'm panicking!!!!
I was going to go shopping today but my nephew has got himself into a financial pickle so I've spent most of today trying to sort all that out. I'll go tomorrow..........maybe.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Hope your Thursday is going well even if it is snowy.
> We have further weather warnings in place for heavy rain and strong winds tonight and tomorrow - it's really depressing
> It still doesn't feel Christmassy at all and I can't believe Xmas Day is next Friday.
> I'm still looking for Xmas presents. I'm usually full of good ideas but I don't have a clue for my sisters and brothers in law this year! I'm panicking!!!!
> I was going to go shopping today but my nephew has got himself into a financial pickle so I've spent most of today trying to sort all that out. I'll go tomorrow..........maybe.


You know what's gonna happen to us? We will get all this snow of and on right up until the week before Christmas, then nothing. It will have all melted by Christmas, turned soggy and brown, etc. It's teasing us here. No white Christmas I guarantee you. lol


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Hope your Thursday is going well even if it is snowy.
> We have further weather warnings in place for heavy rain and strong winds tonight and tomorrow - it's really depressing
> It still doesn't feel Christmassy at all and I can't believe Xmas Day is next Friday.
> I'm still looking for Xmas presents. I'm usually full of good ideas but I don't have a clue for my sisters and brothers in law this year! I'm panicking!!!!
> I was going to go shopping today but my nephew has got himself into a financial pickle so I've spent most of today trying to sort all that out. I'll go tomorrow..........maybe.


Our family trades socks, candy, candles, hot chocolate etc in a little goody basket..


----------



## vladimir

TechnoCheese said:


> I’ve been pretty good, and Curtis has been great! We’ve got a good streak going of no escapes



So glad Curtis is staying out of trouble ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Hope your Thursday is going well even if it is snowy.
> We have further weather warnings in place for heavy rain and strong winds tonight and tomorrow - it's really depressing
> It still doesn't feel Christmassy at all and I can't believe Xmas Day is next Friday.
> I'm still looking for Xmas presents. I'm usually full of good ideas but I don't have a clue for my sisters and brothers in law this year! I'm panicking!!!!
> I was going to go shopping today but my nephew has got himself into a financial pickle so I've spent most of today trying to sort all that out. I'll go tomorrow..........maybe.


We having a saying for things like this...
Chicken one day... feathers the next.. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mizcreant said:


> You know what's gonna happen to us? We will get all this snow of and on right up until the week before Christmas, then nothing. It will have all melted by Christmas, turned soggy and brown, etc. It's teasing us here. No white Christmas I guarantee you. lol


Same!!! Except we won’t even get the teaser ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Our family trades socks, candy, candles, hot chocolate etc in a little goody basket..


That’s really nice.. presents have gotten so outta hand! Especially for my kids... I know I’m to blame snd I’m trying to do better ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> East Coast heads up for today!
> View attachment 313168



Yea..... I got clobbered with 14”. 
I feel like my arms fell off somewhere out there!????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Whahahaha that is funny. LOL not fully back though. As not only am I still recovering from covid, but I am also still trying the get the books reconciled for the last 5 years of the complex. That is how much of a bad job the previous volunteers have been with looking after the finances of the complex. I am also having to fight with residents about money that they still need to pay for their levies which was not brought to their attention by previous treasurers. It is a thankless job and gets ugly, because some of the people don't seem to understand simple math. e.g. the one lady had to pay in the amount of R2640 and then R3440 for 2019 and 2020, she always pays three months in advance. Anyway for 2019 she only paid in R1980 and for 2020 she only paid in R3000. But the more I explain that she has not paid these two years in full yet, the more she argues that she always pays in advance and has fully paid her levies. I am at my wits end, as I do not know how to simplify it for her any further than I have already done. I have done her account for her in 4 different way trying to explain to her and she still does not get it.
> ?‍??



maybe now.... just stare at her..
that will at the very least freak her out. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got back from the doctors and there is no progression of the scarring in my lung!???
> Will go back next month for another breathing test to see if my lung function of 48% is any worse. So pulamary fibrosis is pretty much out of the picture at this time.???????
> One less thing to worry about!



YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????????????????????????. (I threw in the alligator just for some fun.) This is GREAT news Ray! You should be celebrating ? !!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - the weather is as promised, but we had a short dry interval where I was able to go out and restock my bird feeders. I have a few extra species this year which is lovely to see and a very sociable blackbird who is quite happy to let me get quite close, but he is pretty bossy and doesn't like the other blackbird on his patch. 
Sadly there is avian flu in parts of S Wales so have to be quite thorough with cleaning the feeders. 
It seems to be mainly affecting geese, swans and ducks and many have been found dead further away - 17 geese and some ducks found dead on a short stretch of one river  
Although I did wonder if that was maybe pollution from one of the businesses near the river. 
Poor birds! Lots of geese migrate here to over winter too so it could be disastrous for them. 
Anyway bad news aside I hope you all have a good Friday.
I'm trying to gear myself up to go shopping but would prefer to take a leaf out of Lola's book and stay in the warm!!! TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Yes, we are having to take lots of extra precautions at the rescue hospital because of the avian flu. It’s very sad


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snowstorm now passed, time for another Winter road trip - off to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge.

The *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* was established in 1933 as a waterfowl sanctuary for birds migrating along the critical migration highway called the Atlantic Flyway. The refuge is located on Maryland's Eastern Shore, just 12 mi south of Cambridge, Maryland in Dorchester County, and consists of over 28,000 acres of freshwater impoundments, brackish tidal wetlands, open fields, and mixed evergreen and deciduous forests. Blackwater NWR is one of over 540 units in the National Wildlife Refuge System, which is managed by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service.

Hopefully lots of Eagles, Swans & more.

Have a great day all - be safe - wear a mask.!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yea..... I got clobbered with 14”.
> I feel like my arms fell off somewhere out there!????



14” that’s a good amount for a first snowfall of the year. I was hoping we would get dumped on like that, but we were more on the snow/sleet line too long. Started off well, but turned to sleet after an inch or two fell. A few miles north and west of here got a foot as did southern Pennsylvania.

Snow is always more fun when you don’t have to be anywhere.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!!


My ride-along buddy today


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!
> View attachment 313300
> 
> My ride-along buddy today


You can almost smell the facts in the car from hear! Oh but that smushy face is so sweet!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> You can almost smell the facts in the car from hear! Oh but that smushy face is so sweet!


She’s really not bad about that unless someone sneaks her something outside of her diet.. good thing is that you usually get an audible warning.. the wrinkles really are good for something ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> 14” that’s a good amount for a first snowfall of the year. I was hoping we would get dumped on like that, but we were more on the snow/sleet line too long. Started off well, but turned to sleet after an inch or two fell. A few miles north and west of here got a foot as did southern Pennsylvania.
> 
> Snow is always more fun when you don’t have to be anywhere.



Happy Birthday Maro2bear!!!!!
It is fitting that you go to (what I call exotic places)...these new trails and sanctuaries today. Spread your joy!!!
May all your adventures bring you much joy today!!!!!!??????


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> 14” that’s a good amount for a first snowfall of the year. I was hoping we would get dumped on like that, but we were more on the snow/sleet line too long. Started off well, but turned to sleet after an inch or two fell. A few miles north and west of here got a foot as did southern Pennsylvania.
> 
> Snow is always more fun when you don’t have to be anywhere.


I’ll be darned!! It IS your birthday! Happy Birthday my friend!!! Hope your day is extra wonderful!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!
> View attachment 313300
> 
> My ride-along buddy today



That dog loves the ever lovin’ s**t
Outta you!!! 
What a content face!! 
I think he’d follow and walk into the California tar pits for you!!!!

Can you adopt me??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't think I have watched Grim. I will check it out.
> This yr Rose took her time. A few yrs back when our schedule was busier. We were having a Christmas party and Rose wore herself out decorating and got sick. So I was glad to see her take her time.


I can imagine! Rose does such a wonderful job decorating. You can tell she puts much thought, time, and effort into it. She has a gift for it!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Maro2Bear Happy Birthday! I hope it's a great one!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That dog loves the ever lovin’ s**t
> Outta you!!!
> What a content face!!
> I think he’d follow and walk into the California tar pits for you!!!!
> 
> Can you adopt me??


I would!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!!
> View attachment 313300
> 
> My ride-along buddy today


Arabella’s sends her love back at you two!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I would let it grow right there. Thats how banana trees propagate. Eventually the larger one will pop out a flower stalk & form bananas. Once it flowers, that one will die. I would just leave it - (easier too).


Thanks Mark


----------



## JoesMum

Happy birthday Mark @Maro2Bear 

I hope you have a wonderful day!  ? ?  ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I
> It's good. Anoro is the same one without the same type of steroid. Trelligy is the one my doctor tried to get me on but I can't. It has fluticasone. Now I seldom have to use ventolin.?


I just realized you need to rinse your mouth out after using Trelligy. Just another part of my morning ritual.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ??????????????????❤❤❤❤❤?????☺??????????????. (I threw in the alligator just for some fun.) This is GREAT news Ray! You should be celebrating ? !!!


Thanks, it is a big relief. When I googled pulamary fibrosis awhile back. I came across the worst scenario. It was not a good outcome.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pastel Tortie said:


> I can imagine! Rose does such a wonderful job decorating. You can tell she puts much thought, time, and effort into it. She has a gift for it!


I suggested to her that she should advertise for people who don't want to hassle with decorating.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I would let it grow right there. Thats how banana trees propagate. Eventually the larger one will pop out a flower stalk & form bananas. Once it flowers, that one will die. I would just leave it - (easier too).


Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowstorm now passed, time for another Winter road trip - off to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> The *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* was established in 1933 as a waterfowl sanctuary for birds migrating along the critical migration highway called the Atlantic Flyway. The refuge is located on Maryland's Eastern Shore, just 12 mi south of Cambridge, Maryland in Dorchester County, and consists of over 28,000 acres of freshwater impoundments, brackish tidal wetlands, open fields, and mixed evergreen and deciduous forests. Blackwater NWR is one of over 540 units in the National Wildlife Refuge System, which is managed by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service.
> 
> Hopefully lots of Eagles, Swans & more.
> 
> Have a great day all - be safe - wear a mask.!


As usual my memory fails me, but won't the brackish water contain DBT?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I would!!!


I tried to adopt her but she wasn't cooperating lol


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Arabella’s sends her love back at you two!


Oh HELLO BEAUTIFUL!!! I kiss that smushy face right up!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> 14” that’s a good amount for a first snowfall of the year. I was hoping we would get dumped on like that, but we were more on the snow/sleet line too long. Started off well, but turned to sleet after an inch or two fell. A few miles north and west of here got a foot as did southern Pennsylvania.
> 
> Snow is always more fun when you don’t have to be anywhere.


Happy Birthday Mark!
Hope you have enjoyed your special day!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> As usual my memory fails me, but won't the brackish water contain DBT?



Yes. Diamond Backs thrive in these areas. We don’t see many while kayaking, but a year back or so we spent a few days on Smith Island out in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay. At night, so many DBTs surfaced and were hanging out at our dock. Very neat to see them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. ?. As we have for the past two years, we took a day trip to Blackwater NWR over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. 10000000’s of geese, ducks, tundra swans & a few herons. No eagles this time. It was supposed to be “mostly sunny” all day - nope, dark, cold & overcast when we were there. Took a few short trail walks & drove the wildlife observation loop. Pulled over at a layby and enjoyed a picnic that wifey secretly packed away.










A few pix


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. ?. As we have for the past two years, we took a day trip to Blackwater NWR over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. 10000000’s of geese, ducks, tundra swans & a few herons. No eagles this time. It was supposed to be “mostly sunny” all day - nope, dark, cold & overcast when we were there. Took a few short trail walks & drove the wildlife observation loop. Pulled over at a layby and enjoyed a picnic that wifey secretly packed away.
> 
> A few pix
> View attachment 313344
> View attachment 313345
> View attachment 313346
> View attachment 313347
> View attachment 313348
> View attachment 313349
> View attachment 313350



Some geese


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. ?. As we have for the past two years, we took a day trip to Blackwater NWR over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. 10000000’s of geese, ducks, tundra swans & a few herons. No eagles this time. It was supposed to be “mostly sunny” all day - nope, dark, cold & overcast when we were there. Took a few short trail walks & drove the wildlife observation loop. Pulled over at a layby and enjoyed a picnic that wifey secretly packed away.
> 
> A few pix
> View attachment 313344
> View attachment 313345
> View attachment 313346
> View attachment 313347
> View attachment 313348
> View attachment 313349
> View attachment 313350


Hate that the weather didn’t do right for you but doesn’t look like a wasted trip. Well done Wifey on the picnic always good to keep a few tricks up the sleeve.. Enjoy the rest of your evening. Every bday is reason to celebrate!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. ?. As we have for the past two years, we took a day trip to Blackwater NWR over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. 10000000’s of geese, ducks, tundra swans & a few herons. No eagles this time. It was supposed to be “mostly sunny” all day - nope, dark, cold & overcast when we were there. Took a few short trail walks & drove the wildlife observation loop. Pulled over at a layby and enjoyed a picnic that wifey secretly packed away.
> 
> A few pix
> View attachment 313344
> View attachment 313345
> View attachment 313346
> View attachment 313347
> View attachment 313348
> View attachment 313349
> View attachment 313350


Looks like a beautiful place. There is a bird sanctuary in Canada just outside of Windsor. It's called Jack Miners bird sanctuary. In the fall the geese gather there before making the trip south. Got to be numbers in the hundreds of thousands. Unbelievable to see that many geese in one place.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a pic of Rose and I 10 years ago. 
When I had all my legs and arms. ?
Pic came from FB memories. 
Good thing FB did that. I have no idea where I might have this pic.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of Rose and I 10 years ago.
> When I had all my legs and arms. ?
> Pic came from FB memories.
> Good thing FB did that. I have no idea where I might have this pic.
> View attachment 313359


Handsome couple!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. ?. As we have for the past two years, we took a day trip to Blackwater NWR over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. 10000000’s of geese, ducks, tundra swans & a few herons. No eagles this time. It was supposed to be “mostly sunny” all day - nope, dark, cold & overcast when we were there. Took a few short trail walks & drove the wildlife observation loop. Pulled over at a layby and enjoyed a picnic that wifey secretly packed away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 313344
> View attachment 313345
> View attachment 313346
> View attachment 313347
> View attachment 313348
> View attachment 313349
> View attachment 313350
> 
> A few pix
> View attachment 313344
> View attachment 313345
> View attachment 313346
> View attachment 313347
> View attachment 313348
> View attachment 313349
> View attachment 313350


Happy birthday and many more ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of Rose and I 10 years ago.
> When I had all my legs and arms. ?
> Pic came from FB memories.
> Good thing FB did that. I have no idea where I might have this pic.
> View attachment 313359


Nice photo. It's really neat when I find a photo I thought I lost in google too. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mizcreant said:


> You know what's gonna happen to us? We will get all this snow of and on right up until the week before Christmas, then nothing. It will have all melted by Christmas, turned soggy and brown, etc. It's teasing us here. No white Christmas I guarantee you. lol


Yes even as far north as me in OHIO. My area used to get really deep snow but hasn't in many years.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Snowstorm now passed, time for another Winter road trip - off to Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> The *Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge* was established in 1933 as a waterfowl sanctuary for birds migrating along the critical migration highway called the Atlantic Flyway. The refuge is located on Maryland's Eastern Shore, just 12 mi south of Cambridge, Maryland in Dorchester County, and consists of over 28,000 acres of freshwater impoundments, brackish tidal wetlands, open fields, and mixed evergreen and deciduous forests. Blackwater NWR is one of over 540 units in the National Wildlife Refuge System, which is managed by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service.
> 
> Hopefully lots of Eagles, Swans & more.
> 
> Have a great day all - be safe - wear a mask.!


I was wearing them before covid and will be wearing them after too. ? They help with allergies and cold air. Now I don't look like a weirdo ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s really nice.. presents have gotten so outta hand! Especially for my kids... I know I’m to blame snd I’m trying to do better ?


The presents for the little ones are something they want but truly the little goody bags are more fun. Even the basket or bag, I've been trying to put it in a keeper of some sort. I don't know what to buy any of them. So I'd rather just do socks, gloves, hats, and the other simple stuff. Candy, cookies, candles and all. It's fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I just realized you need to rinse your mouth out after using Trelligy. Just another part of my morning ritual.


Yep. But all of the inhalers are like that. It's for prevention of yeast or thrush in your mouth. You probably won't get it since you haven't been rinsing but it's still better if you do. I'm a person that HATEs medication but I don't mind taking Anoro. Trelligy is a better type of the same med. I just can't take it because it has fluticasone in it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Handsome couple!!


Thank you, I know some members don't like to see dead animals but that is the first pic I have seen of me before the accident.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yep. But all of the inhalers are like that. It's for prevention of yeast or thrush in your mouth. You probably won't get it since you haven't been rinsing but it's still better if you do. I'm a person that HATEs medication but I don't mind taking Anoro. Trelligy is a better type of the same med. I just can't take it because it has fluticasone in it.


Oh ok,the PA at my pulamary doctor said rinsing wasn't needed with Anora. I just went by her instructions. I didn't read the instructions that came with Anora. She instructed me to rinse with Trilligy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> @Cathie G a fellow bird enthusiast took this photo of a male Lesser Spotted Woodpecker not far from here today. This guy is tiny;, about the size of a sparrow.
> 
> They are so uncommon here and I am really jealous.
> View attachment 313258


Great pic!❤


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I tried to adopt her but she wasn't cooperating lol



ok...ok!!! I’ll cooperate!! I’ll cooperate!!!
Get me outta heeeerrrre!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of Rose and I 10 years ago.
> When I had all my legs and arms. ?
> Pic came from FB memories.
> Good thing FB did that. I have no idea where I might have this pic.
> View attachment 313359



looks like the deer did a “photo bomb” with you guys!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of Rose and I 10 years ago.
> When I had all my legs and arms. ?
> Pic came from FB memories.
> Good thing FB did that. I have no idea where I might have this pic.
> View attachment 313359



Rose is AWESOME!!!
YOU are AWESOME!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I know some members don't like to see dead animals but that is the first pic I have seen of me before the accident.



??? ME?.... I don’t like to see dead animals. 
But I’ll get over it... THE DEER WON’T ?
But...but.... I am just looking at you and rose.. (beautiful). ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Rose is AWESOME!!!
> YOU are AWESOME!! ?


Thanks!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??? ME?.... I don’t like to see dead animals.
> But I’ll get over it... THE DEER WON’T ?
> But...but.... I am just looking at you and rose.. (beautiful). ?


Well if it makes you feel better it didn't go to waste. Actually I already had bagged 2 deer(legally). So I gave that deer to a butcher affiliated with a homeless shelter program. Again it was a legal kill.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all.

I haven’t posted many pix (yet) this year on wood working projects, other than the Ships Galley Cabinet. Anyhow, I just wanted to share a pix of a little Cherry Bowl that wifey & I just finished up this week. 

Hand-Turned Bowl | American Cherry | 2020


----------



## JoesMum

Good even all. We, like the rest of the UK, are somewhat stunned at the rapidity with which are covid situation has deteriorated.

We have a new and very infectious strain spreading rapidly, they have invented a new Tier 4 in England and we are in it.

Christmas is cancelled. The intended 5 day respite is off. Those in Tiers 1 to 3 may meet with one other household only on Christmas day. Us Tier 4s aren’t allowed to mix with anyone else and have to stay home... it’s basically lockdown again.

The positives: 

Son is recovered, tested negative and comes out of quarantine at midnight.

I have done all my food shopping except fresh veg.

I got my hair cut last Tuesday and JoesDad had his done yesterday so everything being shut from midnight tonight (except food stores) won’t be too drastic.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh ok,the PA at my pulamary doctor said rinsing wasn't needed with Anora. I just went by her instructions. I didn't read the instructions that came with Anora. She instructed me to rinse with Trilligy.


Well. . I ain't doin all that. Just Anoro. By now they know me better... and my doc puts up with me ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I haven’t posted many pix (yet) this year on wood working projects, other than the Ships Galley Cabinet. Anyhow, I just wanted to share a pix of a little Cherry Bowl that wifey & I just finished up this week.
> 
> Hand-Turned Bowl | American Cherry | 2020
> View attachment 313409


I so love your work. Nice.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good even all. We, like the rest of the UK, are somewhat stunned at the rapidity with which are covid situation has deteriorated.
> 
> We have a new and very infectious strain spreading rapidly, they have invented a new Tier 4 in England and we are in it.
> 
> Christmas is cancelled. The intended 5 day respite is off. Those in Tiers 1 to 3 may meet with one other household only on Christmas day. Us Tier 4s aren’t allowed to mix with anyone else and have to stay home... it’s basically lockdown again.
> 
> The positives:
> 
> Son is recovered, tested negative and comes out of quarantine at midnight.
> 
> I have done all my food shopping except fresh veg.
> 
> I got my hair cut last Tuesday and JoesDad had his done yesterday so everything being shut from midnight tonight (except food stores) won’t be too drastic.


I need to get groceries tomorrow while it's not as busy. I'm preparing a list so I can get in and out quickly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good even all. We, like the rest of the UK, are somewhat stunned at the rapidity with which are covid situation has deteriorated.
> 
> We have a new and very infectious strain spreading rapidly, they have invented a new Tier 4 in England and we are in it.
> 
> Christmas is cancelled. The intended 5 day respite is off. Those in Tiers 1 to 3 may meet with one other household only on Christmas day. Us Tier 4s aren’t allowed to mix with anyone else and have to stay home... it’s basically lockdown again.
> 
> The positives:
> 
> Son is recovered, tested negative and comes out of quarantine at midnight.
> 
> I have done all my food shopping except fresh veg.
> 
> I got my hair cut last Tuesday and JoesDad had his done yesterday so everything being shut from midnight tonight (except food stores) won’t be too drastic.



Just terrible this nasty virus. Just spreading & changing like wild fire. There are still too many people spreading & ignoring the rules. Ppl here in our area i think are just worn down & fatigued by it all. We’ve been pretty much isolating since April or so. Wife has visited her mom, ive kayaked, we’ve shopped. We haven’nt been in or near more than a handful of “trusted” souls. Lets hope these vaccines help before the new strains take over.
stay safe!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I haven’t posted many pix (yet) this year on wood working projects, other than the Ships Galley Cabinet. Anyhow, I just wanted to share a pix of a little Cherry Bowl that wifey & I just finished up this week.
> 
> Hand-Turned Bowl | American Cherry | 2020
> View attachment 313409


Nice!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I haven’t posted many pix (yet) this year on wood working projects, other than the Ships Galley Cabinet. Anyhow, I just wanted to share a pix of a little Cherry Bowl that wifey & I just finished up this week.
> 
> Hand-Turned Bowl | American Cherry | 2020
> View attachment 313409


I saw a very simple set of 3 unfinished trees for sale on Etsy for just under $100 bucks.. they will get that price too!! I thought of y’all and your talent...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I haven’t posted many pix (yet) this year on wood working projects, other than the Ships Galley Cabinet. Anyhow, I just wanted to share a pix of a little Cherry Bowl that wifey & I just finished up this week.
> 
> Hand-Turned Bowl | American Cherry | 2020
> View attachment 313409


It would look even better right now w some ramen noodles in it lol.. nice job man


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good even all. We, like the rest of the UK, are somewhat stunned at the rapidity with which are covid situation has deteriorated.
> 
> We have a new and very infectious strain spreading rapidly, they have invented a new Tier 4 in England and we are in it.
> 
> Christmas is cancelled. The intended 5 day respite is off. Those in Tiers 1 to 3 may meet with one other household only on Christmas day. Us Tier 4s aren’t allowed to mix with anyone else and have to stay home... it’s basically lockdown again.
> 
> The positives:
> 
> Son is recovered, tested negative and comes out of quarantine at midnight.
> 
> I have done all my food shopping except fresh veg.
> 
> I got my hair cut last Tuesday and JoesDad had his done yesterday so everything being shut from midnight tonight (except food stores) won’t be too drastic.


Wow.. I’m glad you have some positives to lean on in such a crappy situation.. the numbers are rising quickly here as well but no restrictions have been applied yet. My sister got her Alaska license to practice under emergency conditions because she is leading a COVID Team.. things are bad! I pray for the world daily..


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Met up with extended family at a local park this afternoon for a COVID-modified Christmas get-together. Slightly cool in the shade with the wind blowing, but the weather was beautiful. 

Absolutely terrible weather for sledding...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Met up with extended family at a local park this afternoon for a COVID-modified Christmas get-together. Slightly cool in the shade with the wind blowing, but the weather was beautiful.
> 
> Absolutely terrible weather for sledding...


Just put some skateboard wheels on ur sled


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just put some skateboard wheels on ur sled


I'd probably wind up in the pond! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'd probably wind up in the pond! ?


Best of both worlds lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just dont have ur cats on the sled w ya... that could get ugly


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Met up with extended family at a local park this afternoon for a COVID-modified Christmas get-together. Slightly cool in the shade with the wind blowing, but the weather was beautiful.
> 
> Absolutely terrible weather for sledding...


Sounds nice! Weather and all


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Wow.. I’m glad you have some positives to lean on in such a crappy situation.. the numbers are rising quickly here as well but no restrictions have been applied yet. My sister got her Alaska license to practice under emergency conditions because she is leading a COVID Team.. things are bad! I pray for the world daily..


I got a friend up their that is flight medic


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I haven’t posted many pix (yet) this year on wood working projects, other than the Ships Galley Cabinet. Anyhow, I just wanted to share a pix of a little Cherry Bowl that wifey & I just finished up this week.
> 
> Hand-Turned Bowl | American Cherry | 2020
> View attachment 313409


Definitely going to get a ShopSmith. It is exactly what I need. I have one financial commitment to satisfy and then I will purchase. If it wasn't for the 3 day fishing trip to the Dry Tortugas in April. I would purchase now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It would look even better right now w some ramen noodles in it lol.. nice job man


Yum Ramen noodles! I like adding a scrabbled egg and cheese to it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all! Chilly this morning but supposed to get in the 70's today. 
Hope all have a good Sunday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely going to get a ShopSmith. It is exactly what I need. I have one financial commitment to satisfy and then I will purchase. If it wasn't for the 3 day fishing trip to the Dry Tortugas in April. I would purchase now.


I would put off a lot of things for a Dry Tortugas fishing trip. Enjoy sir!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely going to get a ShopSmith. It is exactly what I need. I have one financial commitment to satisfy and then I will purchase. If it wasn't for the 3 day fishing trip to the Dry Tortugas in April. I would purchase now.



Hey Ray, it’s always good to check on Craig’s List as well. For various reasons, ppl often put these up for sale. You might be able to get a good deal with lots of extras thrown in.

For example  https://easternshore.craigslist.org/tls/d/westover-shop-smith-saw/7242684437.html


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I saw a very simple set of 3 unfinished trees for sale on Etsy for just under $100 bucks.. they will get that price too!! I thought of y’all and your talent...



ok, I have to ask. “Unfinished trees” ? Must be a Texas thing! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> ok, I have to ask. “Unfinished trees” ? Must be a Texas thing! ?


Probably just 3 2x4's with christmas trees grow on them


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> I would put off a lot of things for a Dry Tortugas fishing trip. Enjoy sir!



Me too!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> ok, I have to ask. “Unfinished trees” ? Must be a Texas thing! ?


I probably am not explaining or saying it right. But it was 3 individual trees that had been cut out of wood, the largest maybe 6” tall. Simple 3D cones, each graduating in size. That’s it.. no extra details, no varnish or stain.. still, I’d put them out for display


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I probably am not explaining or saying it right. But it was 3 individual trees that had been cut out of wood, the largest maybe 6” tall. Simple 3D cones, each graduating in size. That’s it.. no extra details, no varnish or stain.. still, I’d put them out for display


Just natural maple and oak from the listings and in a cone shape to be precise so a far amount of lathe work


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just natural maple and oak from the listings and in a cone shape to be precise so a far amount of lathe work


6 inches?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> 6 inches?


 Yeap... they were tabletop Knick knacks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I probably am not explaining or saying it right. But it was 3 individual trees that had been cut out of wood, the largest maybe 6” tall. Simple 3D cones, each graduating in size. That’s it.. no extra details, no varnish or stain.. still, I’d put them out for display



aaaaagh, gotcha. I made a few of those last year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kind of like these trees in the center. Part of last year’s “collection” of creations


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of like these trees in the center. Part of last year’s “collection” of creations
> 
> View attachment 313478


Yes but yours have “layers”.. way more details... you could make some good money


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I would put off a lot of things for a Dry Tortugas fishing trip. Enjoy sir!


Thanks, I cant wait! My 4 son's and I will spend 3 days and 2 nights on the boat fishing our brains out.?
The boat is 48' long with a 22' beam. The hull is a catamaran style. So there will be plenty of room. Each bed is the size of a queen bed. But hopefully I won't need the bed to much. I want to fish as much as I can. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray, it’s always good to check on Craig’s List as well. For various reasons, ppl often put these up for sale. You might be able to get a good deal with lots of extras thrown in.
> 
> For example ➡ https://easternshore.craigslist.org/tls/d/westover-shop-smith-saw/7242684437.html


Thanks I did find one that was in Ohio for 2000 bucks. If it happens to still be for sale in April. When my son's come down. I might have them pick it up on the way down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray, it’s always good to check on Craig’s List as well. For various reasons, ppl often put these up for sale. You might be able to get a good deal with lots of extras thrown in.
> 
> For example ➡ https://easternshore.craigslist.org/tls/d/westover-shop-smith-saw/7242684437.html


Wow the one you sent me is a good price. Just don't know how to get it down here. I will check craigslist in Florida.


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is the first time I have seen the cactus emit some white milky substance.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of like these trees in the center. Part of last year’s “collection” of creations
> 
> View attachment 313478


Did you make anything else in the pic?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you make anything else in the pic?



Ogh. All of those.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Hope you're having a good Sunday.
Still wet here in Wales, and Lola hasn't surfaced at all, not even to peep out of his door to look for food.

We're back in lock down in Wales .
South Wales has an extremely high number of new cases including the new strain of it. Only essential shops can open which has brought Xmas shopping to an abrupt end and put a halt to Christmas plans for many families, although I'm sure there are still many foolish people who will ignore that. 

I was going to spend a few hours with my sister on Xmas Day as my nephew wanted to stay in his flat but I've decided to stay home too and will deliver a lunch to my nephew. I'm OK with that - the weather looks set to be good so a nice walk will be on the cards and hope there's something good on t.v. for the evening.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. Overcast & cloudy. Cold.

Here’s an updated pix of our Sully coming out of her inside den to check things out.

And, for no extra fees, here‘s a quick video of snack time. Romaine & cactus morsels.

Movie - 




and Pix


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yeap... they were tabletop Knick knacks.


Truthfully, if it's something I would like that would work for one of my animals... I'd buy it. I don't have a lot of money but a local artist needs to make money too. Otherwise we won't be able to get their art. I found an artist that can do 3d printing. I still want my palm tree ? and he has a tank too sooo...he said that it's cheaper to buy aquarium plants so that's what he did buttt! All I need is one forever more.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of like these trees in the center. Part of last year’s “collection” of creations
> 
> View attachment 313478


I loved those.??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well if it makes you feel better it didn't go to waste. Actually I already had bagged 2 deer(legally). So I gave that deer to a butcher affiliated with a homeless shelter program. Again it was a legal kill.


Actually when done legally, it's probably a good thing. Only so many permits are issued or sold each year. It prevents overpopulation and starvation of the animals among other things.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh. All of those.


Nice! So you have wood carving abilities also. That's great. Did you make the snowman on the lathe?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Actually when done legally, it's probably a good thing. Only so many permits are issued or sold each year. It prevents overpopulation and starvation of the animals among other things.?


Yes, there are so many deer in Michigan. If you are a landowner you were able to take 10 deer this year off your property. During hunting season.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes, there are so many deer in Michigan. If you are a landowner you were able to take 10 deer this year off your property. During hunting season.


My area and even the city I live in has a lot of deer. They are so comfy cozy a herd hangs out in broad daylight in a field that's on a busy street ? Ohio's deer used to be near extinction but they have protected them and now they issue more permits. Even birds that were here a hundred years ago or more have come back. Fish and wildlife is doing something right. Along with others trying to clean up the rivers and such. There's another side to that though. Some people take very good care of their exotic animals and shouldn't be punished because others don't. Many of those animals would actually be extinct if not for those people sooo... I hope they will be very careful with the laws of our country concerning wildlife.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Overcast & cloudy. Cold.
> 
> Here’s an updated pix of our Sully coming out of her inside den to check things out.
> 
> And, for no extra fees, here‘s a quick video of snack time. Romaine & cactus morsels.
> 
> Movie -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Pix
> View attachment 313507


Why oh why do I always think this is the cutest tort I've ever seen?? I guess they have a face only a mother can lve.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Hope you're having a good Sunday.
> Still wet here in Wales, and Lola hasn't surfaced at all, not even to peep out of his door to look for food.
> 
> We're back in lock down in Wales .
> South Wales has an extremely high number of new cases including the new strain of it. Only essential shops can open which has brought Xmas shopping to an abrupt end and put a halt to Christmas plans for many families, although I'm sure there are still many foolish people who will ignore that.
> 
> I was going to spend a few hours with my sister on Xmas Day as my nephew wanted to stay in his flat but I've decided to stay home too and will deliver a lunch to my nephew. I'm OK with that - the weather looks set to be good so a nice walk will be on the cards and hope there's something good on t.v. for the evening.


I know what you mean. I did my grocery shopping today. Hopefully, the next four days, I don't have to go anywhere... and after that too. It's cold ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, I think we must be in the 40 days and 40 nights of rain...my Sulcata pens are flooded, the box turtle pond that is normally dry now, has overfilled itself and flooded Mary's pen. It was in the low 50's so I could have let the tortoises out...but I was afraid they'd drown... lol... the water in 2 of my pens is calf high to me.
Heck...maybe my varmints will drown...whoo whoo
that goose in the middle there is 2.5 ft of cement...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My area and even the city I live in has a lot of deer. They are so comfy cozy a herd hangs out in broad daylight in a field that's on a busy street ? Ohio's deer used to be near extinction but they have protected them and now they issue more permits. Even birds that were here a hundred years ago or more have come back. Fish and wildlife is doing something right. Along with others trying to clean up the rivers and such. There's another side to that though. Some people take very good care of their exotic animals and shouldn't be punished because others don't. Many of those animals would actually be extinct if not for those people sooo... I hope they will be very careful with the laws of our country concerning wildlife.


I agree!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I think we must be in the 40 days and 40 nights of rain...my Sulcata pens are flooded, the box turtle pond that is normally dry now, has overfilled itself and flooded Mary's pen. It was in the low 50's so I could have let the tortoises out...but I was afraid they'd drown... lol... the water in 2 of my pens is calf high to me.
> Heck...maybe my varmints will drown...whoo whoo
> that goose in the middle there is 2.5 ft of cement...
> View attachment 313519


Oh my garsh. It's fires then flood. I'll be praying for something in the middle for you.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> My area and even the city I live in has a lot of deer. They are so comfy cozy a herd hangs out in broad daylight in a field that's on a busy street ? Ohio's deer used to be near extinction but they have protected them and now they issue more permits. Even birds that were here a hundred years ago or more have come back. Fish and wildlife is doing something right. Along with others trying to clean up the rivers and such. There's another side to that though. Some people take very good care of their exotic animals and shouldn't be punished because others don't. Many of those animals would actually be extinct if not for those people sooo... I hope they will be very careful with the laws of our country concerning wildlife.


I think it is the whole clean up the environment thing working right finally. I mean everyone has to admit a river catching fire is really F'ed Up!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's bright sunny with temps of 30'C today!
Only kidding, its very wet, windy and cold - same old thing!
Just heard that there may be a shortage of salad leaves soon because of all the trucks not being allowed to travel to the continent at the moment. It's chaos in Kent with trucks even parked on the motorways.
Hopefully supplies will get to us via the air or Lola will have to eat pellets, which so far he's refused. 

We've been having a stand off today. He's been at his door waiting for room service for more than an hour but I want him to come out to eat so that I can soak him and clean his house. So his food is waiting for him in his room and I've had to get the ornamental tortoise out to make him think he has competition - he's just become interested and is edging out.


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK...I'm gonna get reamed for this, maybe. I try to be an active knowledgeable TFO member. So generally I scan a couple of times a day, so maybe I can help if needed.
I have noticed an increase in detailed, done by the numbers, maybe just might be, possibly just a tiny bit obsessive...intensive tortoise keeping. As an example, a SLIGHT example, different kinds of water leave stain marks on a carapace!??? Really? My tortoises live in outside pens with a heated and insulated tort shed, in Oregon, so they are mostly covered in mud, rain or poop. Personally, I wouldn't notice a 'stain' on my outside torts. Maybe what I'm trying to say is, tortoise and turtle used to be a lot more fun and not so expensive or intensive. Gonna close now as I do see to post some examples of what I mean might hurt feelings so insulted.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice! So you have wood carving abilities also. That's great. Did you make the snowman on the lathe?



Hey Ray on that photo, the “snowmen” on the left and all the characters, angels, santas, in the back I carved (by hand). The “fancy” snowmen on the right hand side were first done on the lathe, then painted & decorated.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Hope you're having a good Sunday.
> Still wet here in Wales, and Lola hasn't surfaced at all, not even to peep out of his door to look for food.
> 
> We're back in lock down in Wales .
> South Wales has an extremely high number of new cases including the new strain of it. Only essential shops can open which has brought Xmas shopping to an abrupt end and put a halt to Christmas plans for many families, although I'm sure there are still many foolish people who will ignore that.
> 
> I was going to spend a few hours with my sister on Xmas Day as my nephew wanted to stay in his flat but I've decided to stay home too and will deliver a lunch to my nephew. I'm OK with that - the weather looks set to be good so a nice walk will be on the cards and hope there's something good on t.v. for the evening.


It’s no better here in Kent. Worse probably because the channel ports are closed due to France not letting anyone in from the UK and our roads have turned into a lorry park. 

I have all my food bought for the next fortnight - I always try to avoid shopping over Christmas and the New Year - so I am not panicking about food shortages.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s no better here in Kent. Worse probably because the channel ports are closed due to France not letting anyone in from the UK and our roads have turned into a lorry park.
> 
> I have all my food bought for the next fortnight - I always try to avoid shopping over Christmas and the New Year - so I am not panicking about food shortages.


My sister in law just rang, she was supposed to be in Maidenhead over Xmas with her daughter but can't go now so she went to Asda at 6 a.m and it was already chaotic!!!! 
Lots of people trying to do Xmas food shopping they hadn't expected to do and no doubt many panic buying because of the ports too. I haven't ventured near the shops yet, I'm more worried about feeding Lola if the salad sources dry up!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I think we must be in the 40 days and 40 nights of rain...my Sulcata pens are flooded, the box turtle pond that is normally dry now, has overfilled itself and flooded Mary's pen. It was in the low 50's so I could have let the tortoises out...but I was afraid they'd drown... lol... the water in 2 of my pens is calf high to me.
> Heck...maybe my varmints will drown...whoo whoo
> that goose in the middle there is 2.5 ft of cement...
> View attachment 313519



Well, your rhododendron look great, shiny & happy with the ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It’s no better here in Kent. Worse probably because the channel ports are closed due to France not letting anyone in from the UK and our roads have turned into a lorry park.
> 
> I have all my food bought for the next fortnight - I always try to avoid shopping over Christmas and the New Year - so I am not panicking about food shortages.



Always “Be Prepared” & plan ahead.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Always “Be Prepared” & plan ahead.


My wife laughed at me over the years until COVID hit and now she gets it!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> OK...I'm gonna get reamed for this, maybe. I try to be an active knowledgeable TFO member. So generally I scan a couple of times a day, so maybe I can help if needed.
> I have noticed an increase in detailed, done by the numbers, maybe just might be, possibly just a tiny bit obsessive...intensive tortoise keeping. As an example, a SLIGHT example, different kinds of water leave stain marks on a carapace!??? Really? My tortoises live in outside pens with a heated and insulated tort shed, in Oregon, so they are mostly covered in mud, rain or poop. Personally, I wouldn't notice a 'stain' on my outside torts. Maybe what I'm trying to say is, tortoise and turtle used to be a lot more fun and not so expensive or intensive. Gonna close now as I do see to post some examples of what I mean might hurt feelings so insulted.


Not something I've ever noticed or would think about!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Always “Be Prepared” & plan ahead.


Something I've always failed dismally at......I would never have made the Girl Guides. ( I did join but only went once)
I'm no domestic goddess either - I only have a kitchen because it came with the house. 

Some supermarkets are open till midnight, but I have tins and some stuff in my freezer so, as long as my microwave doesn't break down, I won't starve.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's the good thing about being a recluse (or, in my case, a troll living under a bridge). I shop online and have my groceries delivered. It takes about 4 or 5 years to put 3000 miles on my truck for an oil change. Crowds mean nothing to me!


----------



## Yvonne G

We are finally having winter weather. The last few nights have been down to about 32F degrees, with frost on the ground and frozen water hoses. So this a.m. before I pulled up my sweat pants, I pulled on a pair of thermal bottoms, nice thick socks. I have a good, warm, ranch jacket and a scarf wrapped around my neck. I think I'll see if I can find my knitted cap. I cut my hair last week, and don't want my poor little head to get cold! I just have two more piles of leaves to pick up and toss over the box turtles and then my front/side yards are cleaned up. It's taken me two months to get it done. My hand and leg are pretty much back to normal. I still can't make a fist due to slightly swollen fingers, but it doesn't hurt, and is getting stronger day by day. I'm up to 10 laps around the pasture, trying to increase it until I reach 20. 

So now that I've caught you up. it's time for me to leave the warmth of the wood stove and brave the cold, cruel world. Later. . .


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> We are finally having winter weather. The last few nights have been down to about 32F degrees, with frost on the ground and frozen water hoses. So this a.m. before I pulled up my sweat pants, I pulled on a pair of thermal bottoms, nice thick socks. I have a good, warm, ranch jacket and a scarf wrapped around my neck. I think I'll see if I can find my knitted cap. I cut my hair last week, and don't want my poor little head to get cold! I just have two more piles of leaves to pick up and toss over the box turtles and then my front/side yards are cleaned up. It's taken me two months to get it done. My hand and leg are pretty much back to normal. I still can't make a fist due to slightly swollen fingers, but it doesn't hurt, and is getting stronger day by day. I'm up to 10 laps around the pasture, trying to increase it until I reach 20.
> 
> So now that I've caught you up. it's time for me to leave the warmth of the wood stove and brave the cold, cruel world. Later. . .


Very good.. stay warm and be careful!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> That's the good thing about being a recluse (or, in my case, a troll living under a bridge). I shop online and have my groceries delivered. It takes about 4 or 5 years to put 3000 miles on my truck for an oil change. Crowds mean nothing to me!


I love---- Being a hermit is so Chique!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got back from the doctors and there is no progression of the scarring in my lung!???
> Will go back next month for another breathing test to see if my lung function of 48% is any worse. So pulamary fibrosis is pretty much out of the picture at this time.???????
> One less thing to worry about!


Yayyyy. That is awesome news.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't think I have watched Grim. I will check it out.
> This yr Rose took her time. A few yrs back when our schedule was busier. We were having a Christmas party and Rose wore herself out decorating and got sick. So I was glad to see her take her time.


I am glad she took her time too. Sometimes putting so much pressure on ourselves is just not worth it. Taking your time is the best way to go.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> We are finally having winter weather. The last few nights have been down to about 32F degrees, with frost on the ground and frozen water hoses. So this a.m. before I pulled up my sweat pants, I pulled on a pair of thermal bottoms, nice thick socks. I have a good, warm, ranch jacket and a scarf wrapped around my neck. I think I'll see if I can find my knitted cap. I cut my hair last week, and don't want my poor little head to get cold! I just have two more piles of leaves to pick up and toss over the box turtles and then my front/side yards are cleaned up. It's taken me two months to get it done. My hand and leg are pretty much back to normal. I still can't make a fist due to slightly swollen fingers, but it doesn't hurt, and is getting stronger day by day. I'm up to 10 laps around the pasture, trying to increase it until I reach 20.
> 
> So now that I've caught you up. it's time for me to leave the warmth of the wood stove and brave the cold, cruel world. Later. . .



It’s always hard to get moving when it’s comfy inside but frosty outside. Sunny here today so easier to get going on some outdoor projects. I finally turned off the outside water & drained the pipes. Filled up the bird feeders & watering bowls. Brought a bunch of vegetable peelings to the composting worm bin - pretty amazing how active they all are on worm days. ?. My garlic is up & growing - a project in progress.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My sister in law just rang, she was supposed to be in Maidenhead over Xmas with her daughter but can't go now so she went to Asda at 6 a.m and it was already chaotic!!!!
> Lots of people trying to do Xmas food shopping they hadn't expected to do and no doubt many panic buying because of the ports too. I haven't ventured near the shops yet, I'm more worried about feeding Lola if the salad sources dry up!!


I just popped out to my local Co-op to get some more icing sugar and it was an ocean of calm. Plenty of veg. 

Go to a convenience store rather than a big supermarket if you can


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> That's the good thing about being a recluse (or, in my case, a troll living under a bridge). I shop online and have my groceries delivered. It takes about 4 or 5 years to put 3000 miles on my truck for an oil change. Crowds mean nothing to me!


Normally I shop online, but since covid arrived everyone else has too and it’s impossible to get a delivery slot


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Birthday Maro2bear!!!!!
> It is fitting that you go to (what I call exotic places)...these new trails and sanctuaries today. Spread your joy!!!
> May all your adventures bring you much joy today!!!!!!??????


A very belated Happy Birthday Mark. I hope it was an awesome day.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I think it is the whole clean up the environment thing working right finally. I mean everyone has to admit a river catching fire is really F'ed Up!


Yes. I live near the little river that runs through our city. It used to stink to high heaven because it was so polluted with industrial runoff and possibly even sewage. Now there's unusual birds and a lot of wildlife. They've built a bike path along it and that's a great way to enjoy it all.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray on that photo, the “snowmen” on the left and all the characters, angels, santas, in the back I carved (by hand). The “fancy” snowmen on the right hand side were first done on the lathe, then painted & decorated.


Your hobbies and desires mirror mine in some ways. But your skill is so very good that I always love to see what you're up to. It inspires me.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good even all. We, like the rest of the UK, are somewhat stunned at the rapidity with which are covid situation has deteriorated.
> 
> We have a new and very infectious strain spreading rapidly, they have invented a new Tier 4 in England and we are in it.
> 
> Christmas is cancelled. The intended 5 day respite is off. Those in Tiers 1 to 3 may meet with one other household only on Christmas day. Us Tier 4s aren’t allowed to mix with anyone else and have to stay home... it’s basically lockdown again.
> 
> The positives:
> 
> Son is recovered, tested negative and comes out of quarantine at midnight.
> 
> I have done all my food shopping except fresh veg.
> 
> I got my hair cut last Tuesday and JoesDad had his done yesterday so everything being shut from midnight tonight (except food stores) won’t be too drastic.


Oh no Linda. I am so sorry. I am glad that your son is better. But it is very sad that you are in lockdown again. I got your Christmas card today. My very first one. Thank you


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh no Linda. I am so sorry. I am glad that your son is better. But it is very sad that you are in lockdown again. I got your Christmas card today. My very first one. Thank you


Posted 18 November... that must be some sort of record for getting a card to you


----------



## Blackdog1714

CarolM said:


> Oh no Linda. I am so sorry. I am glad that your son is better. But it is very sad that you are in lockdown again. I got your Christmas card today. My very first one. Thank you


What has mine got there yet? I mailed that bugger in October


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> What has mine got there yet? I mailed that bugger in October


That’s a far more normal timescale. Carol’s cards usually turn up January/February regardless of how early you post them. The South African postal service is very slow


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's bright sunny with temps of 30'C today!
> Only kidding, its very wet, windy and cold - same old thing!
> Just heard that there may be a shortage of salad leaves soon because of all the trucks not being allowed to travel to the continent at the moment. It's chaos in Kent with trucks even parked on the motorways.
> Hopefully supplies will get to us via the air or Lola will have to eat pellets, which so far he's refused.
> 
> We've been having a stand off today. He's been at his door waiting for room service for more than an hour but I want him to come out to eat so that I can soak him and clean his house. So his food is waiting for him in his room and I've had to get the ornamental tortoise out to make him think he has competition - he's just become interested and is edging out.


Typical tortoise!????????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray on that photo, the “snowmen” on the left and all the characters, angels, santas, in the back I carved (by hand). The “fancy” snowmen on the right hand side were first done on the lathe, then painted & decorated.


That is very impressive. I tried wood carving once. Ends up I don't have that artistic value.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> Hope you're having a good Sunday.
> Still wet here in Wales, and Lola hasn't surfaced at all, not even to peep out of his door to look for food.
> 
> We're back in lock down in Wales .
> South Wales has an extremely high number of new cases including the new strain of it. Only essential shops can open which has brought Xmas shopping to an abrupt end and put a halt to Christmas plans for many families, although I'm sure there are still many foolish people who will ignore that.
> 
> I was going to spend a few hours with my sister on Xmas Day as my nephew wanted to stay in his flat but I've decided to stay home too and will deliver a lunch to my nephew. I'm OK with that - the weather looks set to be good so a nice walk will be on the cards and hope there's something good on t.v. for the evening.


I think that this Christmas is not going to be a good one at all. Stay safe.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I know what you mean. I did my grocery shopping today. Hopefully, the next four days, I don't have to go anywhere... and after that too. It's cold ?


Lol. Over here we are having the opposite problem. It is hot. Not too bad yet but still hot. I have the fan on all day long. I went out to do some xmas shopping but I must admit that my heart is not in it. I still struggle to breathe normally all the time. If you are asymptomatic and or haven't had it I don't think people truly appreciate just how horrible this virus is. I know that I didn't until I got it. And even then in the beginning I had very mild symptoms. And Stephen was far worse than me. But as soon as Stephens temperature broke and he started getting better I started feeling worse. Almost like my body said okay Stephen is okay now, so I can now acknowledge the symptoms. Yes I am feeling sorry for myself. And I have probably lost track of what I actually wanted to say........ Anywayyy I think what I was trying to say is that It is Hot over here. ?? Oh dear. I think I have finally lost it. If any of you find my mind anywhere near you, could you please post it back to me? I miss it!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's bright sunny with temps of 30'C today!
> Only kidding, its very wet, windy and cold - same old thing!
> Just heard that there may be a shortage of salad leaves soon because of all the trucks not being allowed to travel to the continent at the moment. It's chaos in Kent with trucks even parked on the motorways.
> Hopefully supplies will get to us via the air or Lola will have to eat pellets, which so far he's refused.
> 
> We've been having a stand off today. He's been at his door waiting for room service for more than an hour but I want him to come out to eat so that I can soak him and clean his house. So his food is waiting for him in his room and I've had to get the ornamental tortoise out to make him think he has competition - he's just become interested and is edging out.


Oh dear Lola. Don't be like that.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> We are finally having winter weather. The last few nights have been down to about 32F degrees, with frost on the ground and frozen water hoses. So this a.m. before I pulled up my sweat pants, I pulled on a pair of thermal bottoms, nice thick socks. I have a good, warm, ranch jacket and a scarf wrapped around my neck. I think I'll see if I can find my knitted cap. I cut my hair last week, and don't want my poor little head to get cold! I just have two more piles of leaves to pick up and toss over the box turtles and then my front/side yards are cleaned up. It's taken me two months to get it done. My hand and leg are pretty much back to normal. I still can't make a fist due to slightly swollen fingers, but it doesn't hurt, and is getting stronger day by day. I'm up to 10 laps around the pasture, trying to increase it until I reach 20.
> 
> So now that I've caught you up. it's time for me to leave the warmth of the wood stove and brave the cold, cruel world. Later. . .


Sounds cold


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Posted 18 November... that must be some sort of record for getting a card to you


Lol, finally something going right.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> What has mine got there yet? I mailed that bugger in October


Oh no. ???? It hasn't yet. But last year things from the USA took wayyyy longer than things from the UK. And our postal service is not the best.


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I think that this Christmas is not going to be a good one at all. Stay safe.


There’s no reason for it to be all bad. Hopefully it will just be different as long as we stay healthy.

I just read your health update. Look after yourself Carol. Big hug from me x


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> That’s a far more normal timescale. Carol’s cards usually turn up January/February regardless of how early you post them. The South African postal service is very slow


Tortoises are speedy Gonzales compared to our postal service.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s no reason for it to be all bad. Hopefully it will just be different as long as we stay healthy.
> 
> How are you and your fsmily doing Carol?


Everybody is fine. Stephen is much much better. I find myself in a depressed funk at the moment. Not sure why, most probably just been indoors too long. So plan of action is to wake up early tomorrow, have a nice cup of coffee and go get my shopping done. And put a smile on my face and stop feeling sorry for myself. Hopefully that will break the depressed cycle.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> There’s no reason for it to be all bad. Hopefully it will just be different as long as we stay healthy.
> 
> I just read your health update. Look after yourself Carol. Big hug from me x


Thanks Linda. How is your daughter doing with her vertigo? It was vertigo right?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Thanks Linda. How is your daughter doing with her vertigo? It was vertigo right?


Her vertigo seems to have passed completely now than goodness. She got back behind the wheel of her car a fortnight ago 

She is struggling a bit with being stuck at home like so many are. It’s made worse by the days being so short.... she has always struggled with SAD.


----------



## CarolM

Okay I am all caught up. I took these the other day. I found them in my pond. I was so happy to see them because it was one of the reasons why I built my pond. I have quite a few of these little guys in my garden. They are so tiny.b


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Her vertigo seems to have passed completely now than goodness. She got back behind the wheel of her car a fortnight ago
> 
> She is struggling a bit with being stuck at home like so many are. It’s made worse by the days being so short.... she has always struggled with SAD.


That is great news that her vertigo is now gone. It couldn't have been pleasant at all. And I don't blame her for struggling with being stuck inside, Especially as she was always outside as part of her job.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Lol. Over here we are having the opposite problem. It is hot. Not too bad yet but still hot. I have the fan on all day long. I went out to do some xmas shopping but I must admit that my heart is not in it. I still struggle to breathe normally all the time. If you are asymptomatic and or haven't had it I don't think people truly appreciate just how horrible this virus is. I know that I didn't until I got it. And even then in the beginning I had very mild symptoms. And Stephen was far worse than me. But as soon as Stephens temperature broke and he started getting better I started feeling worse. Almost like my body said okay Stephen is okay now, so I can now acknowledge the symptoms. Yes I am feeling sorry for myself. And I have probably lost track of what I actually wanted to say........ Anywayyy I think what I was trying to say is that It is Hot over here. ?? Oh dear. I think I have finally lost it. If any of you find my mind anywhere near you, could you please post it back to me? I miss it!!


Hope you start feeling better. I will keep a look out for your mind!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> That's the good thing about being a recluse (or, in my case, a troll living under a bridge). I shop online and have my groceries delivered. It takes about 4 or 5 years to put 3000 miles on my truck for an oil change. Crowds mean nothing to me!


I only tried a home delivery once when the first lockdown started to avoid other people , but I couldn't get a delivery slot for 3 weeks so still had to go to the shops.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I use the Walmart pickup at my trips to the store are so fast now I don't know why I ever waited to do it


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Lol. Over here we are having the opposite problem. It is hot. Not too bad yet but still hot. I have the fan on all day long. I went out to do some xmas shopping but I must admit that my heart is not in it. I still struggle to breathe normally all the time. If you are asymptomatic and or haven't had it I don't think people truly appreciate just how horrible this virus is. I know that I didn't until I got it. And even then in the beginning I had very mild symptoms. And Stephen was far worse than me. But as soon as Stephens temperature broke and he started getting better I started feeling worse. Almost like my body said okay Stephen is okay now, so I can now acknowledge the symptoms. Yes I am feeling sorry for myself. And I have probably lost track of what I actually wanted to say........ Anywayyy I think what I was trying to say is that It is Hot over here. ?? Oh dear. I think I have finally lost it. If any of you find my mind anywhere near you, could you please post it back to me? I miss it!!


In the words of the Jimmy Cliff/Johnny Nash song "I can see clearly now my brain has gone...."?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you start feeling better. I will keep a look out for your mind!


Thanks Ray


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Oh no Linda. I am so sorry. I am glad that your son is better. But it is very sad that you are in lockdown again. I got your Christmas card today. My very first one. Thank you


Wonderful. I hope the one I sent doesn't need a mule. But if it arrives later that's ok too. Christmas should go on all year long.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. Over here we are having the opposite problem. It is hot. Not too bad yet but still hot. I have the fan on all day long. I went out to do some xmas shopping but I must admit that my heart is not in it. I still struggle to breathe normally all the time. If you are asymptomatic and or haven't had it I don't think people truly appreciate just how horrible this virus is. I know that I didn't until I got it. And even then in the beginning I had very mild symptoms. And Stephen was far worse than me. But as soon as Stephens temperature broke and he started getting better I started feeling worse. Almost like my body said okay Stephen is okay now, so I can now acknowledge the symptoms. Yes I am feeling sorry for myself. And I have probably lost track of what I actually wanted to say........ Anywayyy I think what I was trying to say is that It is Hot over here. ?? Oh dear. I think I have finally lost it. If any of you find my mind anywhere near you, could you please post it back to me? I miss it!!


I don't like too hot either. It makes breathing issues worse. I'll be thinking of you.??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you start feeling better. I will keep a look out for your mind!


I think it would be nice if it stops by my house.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We are finally having winter weather. The last few nights have been down to about 32F degrees, with frost on the ground and frozen water hoses. So this a.m. before I pulled up my sweat pants, I pulled on a pair of thermal bottoms, nice thick socks. I have a good, warm, ranch jacket and a scarf wrapped around my neck. I think I'll see if I can find my knitted cap. I cut my hair last week, and don't want my poor little head to get cold! I just have two more piles of leaves to pick up and toss over the box turtles and then my front/side yards are cleaned up. It's taken me two months to get it done. My hand and leg are pretty much back to normal. I still can't make a fist due to slightly swollen fingers, but it doesn't hurt, and is getting stronger day by day. I'm up to 10 laps around the pasture, trying to increase it until I reach 20.
> 
> So now that I've caught you up. it's time for me to leave the warmth of the wood stove and brave the cold, cruel world. Later. . .


You are an amazing person to me ? Be careful and take care of yourself while doing your laps.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That is very impressive. I tried wood carving once. Ends up I don't have that artistic value.


You don't have his same way of art. That doesn't mean you can't have your own style that is if you enjoy it... and want to.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - the weather is as promised, but we had a short dry interval where I was able to go out and restock my bird feeders. I have a few extra species this year which is lovely to see and a very sociable blackbird who is quite happy to let me get quite close, but he is pretty bossy and doesn't like the other blackbird on his patch.
> Sadly there is avian flu in parts of S Wales so have to be quite thorough with cleaning the feeders.
> It seems to be mainly affecting geese, swans and ducks and many have been found dead further away - 17 geese and some ducks found dead on a short stretch of one river
> Although I did wonder if that was maybe pollution from one of the businesses near the river.
> Poor birds! Lots of geese migrate here to over winter too so it could be disastrous for them.
> Anyway bad news aside I hope you all have a good Friday.
> I'm trying to gear myself up to go shopping but would prefer to take a leaf out of Lola's book and stay in the warm!!! TTFN


My year has been really neat this year with birds around my house too. I've really enjoyed it. Hopefully, things will get better for your other wildlife soon.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I only tried a home delivery once when the first lockdown started to avoid other people , but I couldn't get a delivery slot for 3 weeks so still had to go to the shops.


Same here. Or buy online and pick up at store was as bad. I guess they weren't ready for the whole world having to do it so we all could be "safe".?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> OK...I'm gonna get reamed for this, maybe. I try to be an active knowledgeable TFO member. So generally I scan a couple of times a day, so maybe I can help if needed.
> I have noticed an increase in detailed, done by the numbers, maybe just might be, possibly just a tiny bit obsessive...intensive tortoise keeping. As an example, a SLIGHT example, different kinds of water leave stain marks on a carapace!??? Really? My tortoises live in outside pens with a heated and insulated tort shed, in Oregon, so they are mostly covered in mud, rain or poop. Personally, I wouldn't notice a 'stain' on my outside torts. Maybe what I'm trying to say is, tortoise and turtle used to be a lot more fun and not so expensive or intensive. Gonna close now as I do see to post some examples of what I mean might hurt feelings so insulted.


I always enjoy reading your posts. I like to hear both pros or cons. You can't make a good decision without looking at both. Please don't think you'll hurt my feelings because you won't. Actually, if you don't agree with me, that's an opinion I want to hear. I might learn something. I brain storm with a couple of my brothers every once in a while just to get that kind of feedback.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Something I've always failed dismally at......I would never have made the Girl Guides. ( I did join but only went once)
> I'm no domestic goddess either - I only have a kitchen because it came with the house.
> 
> Some supermarkets are open till midnight, but I have tins and some stuff in my freezer so, as long as my microwave doesn't break down, I won't starve.


Try living with Joe. He kills a microwave once or twice a year.? I never know when. It's that dang hot sauce he puts on everything he eats. I'm surprised he lives through it.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Lol. Over here we are having the opposite problem. It is hot. Not too bad yet but still hot. I have the fan on all day long. I went out to do some xmas shopping but I must admit that my heart is not in it. I still struggle to breathe normally all the time. If you are asymptomatic and or haven't had it I don't think people truly appreciate just how horrible this virus is. I know that I didn't until I got it. And even then in the beginning I had very mild symptoms. And Stephen was far worse than me. But as soon as Stephens temperature broke and he started getting better I started feeling worse. Almost like my body said okay Stephen is okay now, so I can now acknowledge the symptoms. Yes I am feeling sorry for myself. And I have probably lost track of what I actually wanted to say........ Anywayyy I think what I was trying to say is that It is Hot over here. ?? Oh dear. I think I have finally lost it. If any of you find my mind anywhere near you, could you please post it back to me? I miss it!!


It should stay a balmy 78f every second of the day if you ask me.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> We are finally having winter weather. The last few nights have been down to about 32F degrees, with frost on the ground and frozen water hoses. So this a.m. before I pulled up my sweat pants, I pulled on a pair of thermal bottoms, nice thick socks. I have a good, warm, ranch jacket and a scarf wrapped around my neck. I think I'll see if I can find my knitted cap. I cut my hair last week, and don't want my poor little head to get cold! I just have two more piles of leaves to pick up and toss over the box turtles and then my front/side yards are cleaned up. It's taken me two months to get it done. My hand and leg are pretty much back to normal. I still can't make a fist due to slightly swollen fingers, but it doesn't hurt, and is getting stronger day by day. I'm up to 10 laps around the pasture, trying to increase it until I reach 20.
> 
> So now that I've caught you up. it's time for me to leave the warmth of the wood stove and brave the cold, cruel world. Later. . .


Glad to see you are healing well.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Wonderful. I hope the one I sent doesn't need a mule. But if it arrives later that's ok too. Christmas should go on all year long.?


That is normally what happens with me.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I don't like too hot either. It makes breathing issues worse. I'll be thinking of you.??


?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It should stay a balmy 78f every second of the day if you ask me.?


If that is a nice cool 23c then totally yes.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well lucked out again. Rose left the gate unlatched and Opo escaped. I went in the direction of his last adventure with no luck. Turned down 2 streets to the south of me went down that street then I went down 1 street south of me. I came across 2 gentleman walking and asked if they saw a tortoise. They said yes he is in between those 2 houses. One of the neighbors had picked Opo up out of the road and placed him in the grass. The 2 gentleman watched and got out of their car to take a pic of Opo. Opo was going into a overgrown lot so I asked one of them to go get him. Both were afraid, so I told them I would give them 50 bucks. Still no takers. I got as close to Opo without getting stuck, maybe 20 yards away. Opo was walking away from me. I called his name and he finally turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 guys were amazed that Opo would come to my voice. I told them it is because I am the food king. Anyways in haste I didn't bring my phone, so I borrowed one of theirs and called Rose. 
During this whole ordeal I think I went thru all the stages of grief. I was hopeful to find him,then mad at Rose. Then thoughts of getting another sully. Which I decided I wouldn't. To thinking about telling you all. I am out of the tortoise business and it was great knowing you. Then thinking I didn't need to give up the friendships I have made here. None the less it turned out fine and the xanax are kicking in while I am writing this. ?????????


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning & afternoon. Hope everyone is having a fine as frog hair day.. it’s beautiful sunny and 60F here today. Jess is going her therapy so I figured I’d try n catch up.


Ray--Opo said:


> Well lucked out again. Rose left the gate unlatched and Opo escaped. I went in the direction of his last adventure with no luck. Turned down 2 streets to the south of me went down that street then I went down 1 street south of me. I came across 2 gentleman walking and asked if they saw a tortoise. They said yes he is in between those 2 houses. One of the neighbors had picked Opo up out of the road and placed him in the grass. The 2 gentleman watched and got out of their car to take a pic of Opo. Opo was going into a overgrown lot so I asked one of them to go get him. Both were afraid, so I told them I would give them 50 bucks. Still no takers. I got as close to Opo without getting stuck, maybe 20 yards away. Opo was walking away from me. I called his name and he finally turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 guys were amazed that Opo would come to my voice. I told them it is because I am the food king. Anyways in haste I didn't bring my phone, so I borrowed one of theirs and called Rose.
> During this whole ordeal I think I went thru all the stages of grief. I was hopeful to find him,then mad at Rose. Then thoughts of getting another sully. Which I decided I wouldn't. To thinking about telling you all. I am out of the tortoise business and it was great knowing you. Then thinking I didn't need to give up the friendships I have made here. None the less it turned out fine and the xanax are kicking in while I am writing this. ?????????


That’s amazing! Glad this is a happy story!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well lucked out again. Rose left the gate unlatched and Opo escaped. I went in the direction of his last adventure with no luck. Turned down 2 streets to the south of me went down that street then I went down 1 street south of me. I came across 2 gentleman walking and asked if they saw a tortoise. They said yes he is in between those 2 houses. One of the neighbors had picked Opo up out of the road and placed him in the grass. The 2 gentleman watched and got out of their car to take a pic of Opo. Opo was going into a overgrown lot so I asked one of them to go get him. Both were afraid, so I told them I would give them 50 bucks. Still no takers. I got as close to Opo without getting stuck, maybe 20 yards away. Opo was walking away from me. I called his name and he finally turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 guys were amazed that Opo would come to my voice. I told them it is because I am the food king. Anyways in haste I didn't bring my phone, so I borrowed one of theirs and called Rose.
> During this whole ordeal I think I went thru all the stages of grief. I was hopeful to find him,then mad at Rose. Then thoughts of getting another sully. Which I decided I wouldn't. To thinking about telling you all. I am out of the tortoise business and it was great knowing you. Then thinking I didn't need to give up the friendships I have made here. None the less it turned out fine and the xanax are kicking in while I am writing this. ?????????


So pleased Opo is home safe and sound.
I can imagine the horrible feelings of panic and dread you went through. 
I bet Rose was upset too, but thankfully all's well that ends well.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & afternoon. Hope everyone is having a fine as frog hair day.. it’s beautiful sunny and 60F here today. Jess is going her therapy so I figured I’d try n catch up.
> That’s amazing! Glad this is a happy story!


Hi Heather,
We've had a relatively dry day today, but tomorrow more heavy rain and strong winds are in for the day.
Then hopefully we'll have a couple of drier but colder days - the ground is saturated and the rivers are really high, so a break from the wet weather will be very welcome.
Hope all goes well for Jess today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well lucked out again. Rose left the gate unlatched and Opo escaped. I went in the direction of his last adventure with no luck. Turned down 2 streets to the south of me went down that street then I went down 1 street south of me. I came across 2 gentleman walking and asked if they saw a tortoise. They said yes he is in between those 2 houses. One of the neighbors had picked Opo up out of the road and placed him in the grass. The 2 gentleman watched and got out of their car to take a pic of Opo. Opo was going into a overgrown lot so I asked one of them to go get him. Both were afraid, so I told them I would give them 50 bucks. Still no takers. I got as close to Opo without getting stuck, maybe 20 yards away. Opo was walking away from me. I called his name and he finally turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 guys were amazed that Opo would come to my voice. I told them it is because I am the food king. Anyways in haste I didn't bring my phone, so I borrowed one of theirs and called Rose.
> During this whole ordeal I think I went thru all the stages of grief. I was hopeful to find him,then mad at Rose. Then thoughts of getting another sully. Which I decided I wouldn't. To thinking about telling you all. I am out of the tortoise business and it was great knowing you. Then thinking I didn't need to give up the friendships I have made here. None the less it turned out fine and the xanax are kicking in while I am writing this. ?????????


Here you are, minus an arm and a leg, and neither one of those able bodied "gentlemen" would get the tortoise? Sheesh!! Oh well. all's well that ends well.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well lucked out again. Rose left the gate unlatched and Opo escaped. I went in the direction of his last adventure with no luck. Turned down 2 streets to the south of me went down that street then I went down 1 street south of me. I came across 2 gentleman walking and asked if they saw a tortoise. They said yes he is in between those 2 houses. One of the neighbors had picked Opo up out of the road and placed him in the grass. The 2 gentleman watched and got out of their car to take a pic of Opo. Opo was going into a overgrown lot so I asked one of them to go get him. Both were afraid, so I told them I would give them 50 bucks. Still no takers. I got as close to Opo without getting stuck, maybe 20 yards away. Opo was walking away from me. I called his name and he finally turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 guys were amazed that Opo would come to my voice. I told them it is because I am the food king. Anyways in haste I didn't bring my phone, so I borrowed one of theirs and called Rose.
> During this whole ordeal I think I went thru all the stages of grief. I was hopeful to find him,then mad at Rose. Then thoughts of getting another sully. Which I decided I wouldn't. To thinking about telling you all. I am out of the tortoise business and it was great knowing you. Then thinking I didn't need to give up the friendships I have made here. None the less it turned out fine and the xanax are kicking in while I am writing this. ?????????


Sorry... but I'm laughing my head off.?????


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather,
> We've had a relatively dry day today, but tomorrow more heavy rain and strong winds are in for the day.
> Then hopefully we'll have a couple of drier but colder days - the ground is saturated and the rivers are really high, so a break from the wet weather will be very welcome.
> Hope all goes well for Jess today.


I hope it does dry up for you. I really don’t like wet mucky weather. We have rain tomorrow too and then cooler winds coming in. Jess is in pure recovery mode now.. it looks like all of her surgeries have been successful and some of the nerves are already regenerating. She is way ahead of DR predictions.. she had to work really hard for the smallest of things that we all take for granted... but SHE IS DOING IT.. I’m very proud of her. She turns 18 on Sunday and Damn if I don’t feel old!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Here you are, minus an arm and a leg, and neither one of those able bodied "gentlemen" would get the tortoise? Sheesh!! Oh well. all's well that ends well.


That’s what I was thinking... Chickenshits!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Sorry... but I'm laughing my head off.?????


Sorry I sounded mean. I just thought it was really cute that he heard you and came to your call.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I think that this Christmas is not going to be a good one at all. Stay safe.



i agree. And now after planning my little heart out so that NO ONE was going to be alone on Christmas Day....
They’ve all up and made plans without including me. Telling me at the last minute tonight. No time fir me to make a “plan C” for myself!!! ?
I will be all alone on Christmas Day ?
See what happens to “ Nice” people!?!
Any ideas on what to do alone????
The tv says on all or most of the channels that it a marathon of crappy movies..AGAIN.
Harry potter
The one with the “leg lamp”.
rocky
and some others.
Please know that these are not crappy movies. But to play them ALL DAY LONG OVER AND OVER is a bit much...24 hrs of the same movie on different channels is not my way of celebrating Christmas tv.
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Lol. Over here we are having the opposite problem. It is hot. Not too bad yet but still hot. I have the fan on all day long. I went out to do some xmas shopping but I must admit that my heart is not in it. I still struggle to breathe normally all the time. If you are asymptomatic and or haven't had it I don't think people truly appreciate just how horrible this virus is. I know that I didn't until I got it. And even then in the beginning I had very mild symptoms. And Stephen was far worse than me. But as soon as Stephens temperature broke and he started getting better I started feeling worse. Almost like my body said okay Stephen is okay now, so I can now acknowledge the symptoms. Yes I am feeling sorry for myself. And I have probably lost track of what I actually wanted to say........ Anywayyy I think what I was trying to say is that It is Hot over here. ?? Oh dear. I think I have finally lost it. If any of you find my mind anywhere near you, could you please post it back to me? I miss it!!



Carol!!!! I think I’ve found your mind!!
It was under the bed.
Or ... at least ... something moved and told me to “GET OUT!” from under there?
Scary ?!
Well...now.... I don’t know what that thing was???? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Carol!!!! I think I’ve found your mind!!
> It was under the bed.
> Or ... at least ... something moved and told me to “GET OUT!” from under there?
> Scary ?!
> Well...now.... I don’t know what that thing was???? ?


 And I really hope you are feeling better!!!
Just take it day by day..!
Rest of you feel the need!
Nothing needs your attention right now.
Just you take it easy on yourself.
And when you’re feeling better....
I will mail your brains back.
But for now..... REST!!!!! ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I hope it does dry up for you. I really don’t like wet mucky weather. We have rain tomorrow too and then cooler winds coming in. Jess is in pure recovery mode now.. it looks like all of her surgeries have been successful and some of the nerves are already regenerating. She is way ahead of DR predictions.. she had to work really hard for the smallest of things that we all take for granted... but SHE IS DOING IT.. I’m very proud of her. She turns 18 on Sunday and Damn if I don’t feel old!!


Well done Jess! And well done you too!


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i agree. And now after planning my little heart out so that NO ONE was going to be alone on Christmas Day....
> They’ve all up and made plans without including me. Telling me at the last minute tonight. No time fir me to make a “plan C” for myself!!! ?
> I will be all alone on Christmas Day ☹?
> See what happens to “ Nice” people!?!
> Any ideas on what to do alone????
> The tv says on all or most of the channels that it a marathon of crappy movies..AGAIN.
> Harry potter
> The one with the “leg lamp”.
> rocky
> and some others.
> Please know that these are not crappy movies. But to play them ALL DAY LONG OVER AND OVER is a bit much...24 hrs of the same movie on different channels is not my way of celebrating Christmas tv.
> ?


Well, I guess we are going to have to host you in the CDR. With our time zones we are here round the clock 

Is there any voluntary work locally you could get involved with? It doesn’t have to be face to face; thee are online and telephone volunteer services too. Our rescue volunteers on Christmas Day are all people who would be on their own otherwise. Local shelters, senior care and meal services all look for volunteers at this time of year too.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

I thought I’d share some Christmas baking with you. The electronic version is calorie free so tuck in 

Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”

Yule log (chocolate swiss roll filled and covered with buttercream) made and decorated by daughter yesterday



Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”



Mince pies baked by me with homemade mincemeat. They’re great warm or cold and particularly good with brandy cream. I make a cheat’s version which is simply mascarpone mixed with dark muscovado sugar and a little brandy.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a very, very soggy Wales!
I've just discovered a cracked roof slate which is letting in some water above my bathroom and I can't do a thing about it yet. I hope I'll be able to temp fix it until after the holidays with some roof seal by leaning out of a bedroom window with a long handled brush, but as its pouring down I can't even do that yet. 
Also need to go and find some spare Xmas light bulbs as my old tree is in the dark at the moment. 
Still Xmas pressie hunting for my Brother in law.
So much to do so little time!
Hope everyone has a good Weds!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I thought I’d share some Christmas baking with you. The electronic version is calorie free so tuck in
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> 
> Yule log (chocolate swiss roll filled and covered with buttercream) made and decorated by daughter yesterday
> View attachment 313689
> 
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> View attachment 313688
> 
> 
> Mince pies baked by me with homemade mincemeat. They’re great warm or cold and particularly good with brandy cream. I make a cheat’s version which is simply mascarpone mixed with dark muscovado sugar and a little brandy.
> View attachment 313690
> 
> View attachment 313691


Delicious! Much more appetising than my Aldi iced Xmas cake bar and mincepies!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i agree. And now after planning my little heart out so that NO ONE was going to be alone on Christmas Day....
> They’ve all up and made plans without including me. Telling me at the last minute tonight. No time fir me to make a “plan C” for myself!!! ?
> I will be all alone on Christmas Day ☹?
> See what happens to “ Nice” people!?!
> Any ideas on what to do alone????
> The tv says on all or most of the channels that it a marathon of crappy movies..AGAIN.
> Harry potter
> The one with the “leg lamp”.
> rocky
> and some others.
> Please know that these are not crappy movies. But to play them ALL DAY LONG OVER AND OVER is a bit much...24 hrs of the same movie on different channels is not my way of celebrating Christmas tv.
> ? ?


Bleh! People stink and I am reminded on a daily basis. Always depend on them to do nothing and wait to be amazed, although you won't be let down ?
Now for movies it is difficult
Harry Potters now must be watched in order, but not all on the same day.
What about Middle Earth and not that Smog poop! I mean the original trilogy!!!!
Choose a favorite actor and try to find movies that the starred in (easy) cameos (tougher) or no speaking role (Toughest)
Or just keep checking in with us! I am off this weekend so I will be intermittent.... WE  and sometimes their keepers


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Wednesday all. Sunny & bright start to our day. I’m going to get out kayaking for a few hours here this morning & take advantage of the bright sunny sky & calm winds. Might catch a few flocks of geese or swans hanging out in our warmer waterways.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I thought I’d share some Christmas baking with you. The electronic version is calorie free so tuck in
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> 
> Yule log (chocolate swiss roll filled and covered with buttercream) made and decorated by daughter yesterday
> View attachment 313689
> 
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> View attachment 313688
> 
> 
> Mince pies baked by me with homemade mincemeat. They’re great warm or cold and particularly good with brandy cream. I make a cheat’s version which is simply mascarpone mixed with dark muscovado sugar and a little brandy.
> View attachment 313690
> 
> View attachment 313691



They look great! I recall your Yule Log from last year & maybe the year before that as well. The mince pies too!


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Well, I guess we are going to have to host you in the CDR. With our time zones we are here round the clock
> 
> Is there any voluntary work locally you could get involved with? It doesn’t have to be face to face; thee are online and telephone volunteer services too. Our rescue volunteers on Christmas Day are all people who would be on their own otherwise. Local shelters, senior care and meal services all look for volunteers at this time of year too.



My sister will be alone, I will be alone, lonely neighbors and there's others. Maybe we could have a Zoom face time party...? This will be the first time in years that I don't put up a tree. But no room anymore, as I have turned into a pack rat, well, there's that and Christmas is simply no fun to celebrate alone. Christmas is a time for closeness with the family, Jesus, presents, church, laughter and good food. If a person doesn't have any part of that, the Christmas season is mostly lonely and somewhat painful. I've always put up my Dale Earnhardt tree, and bought myself a good present. This year I just want it all to be over and life to ge back to normal. Well, I've NEVER been normal...just sayin ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Well, I guess we are going to have to host you in the CDR. With our time zones we are here round the clock
> 
> Is there any voluntary work locally you could get involved with? It doesn’t have to be face to face; thee are online and telephone volunteer services too. Our rescue volunteers on Christmas Day are all people who would be on their own otherwise. Local shelters, senior care and meal services all look for volunteers at this time of year too.



joesmum.....I love you.
Just that simple.
I have tried going to and calling local volunteer places but they either told me they have everyone they need (according to covid rules)... or are closed and have sent people away to churches.?? I thought churches were closed too? 
oh..well..... I guess I’ll just watch the “leg lamp” movie 14 times.... ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I thought I’d share some Christmas baking with you. The electronic version is calorie free so tuck in
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> 
> Yule log (chocolate swiss roll filled and covered with buttercream) made and decorated by daughter yesterday
> View attachment 313689
> 
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> View attachment 313688
> 
> 
> Mince pies baked by me with homemade mincemeat. They’re great warm or cold and particularly good with brandy cream. I make a cheat’s version which is simply mascarpone mixed with dark muscovado sugar and a little brandy.
> View attachment 313690
> 
> View attachment 313691



ALL of it looks delicious,fabulous,stunning and meticulous!!
On that cake though..... I would eat the first two trees I saw.... 
then the sled in the middle..... 
THEN....I would take MY FACE and BASH it into the beautiful white icing..?
eating as I went along gracefully to the other side ..??
Just saying.....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a very, very soggy Wales!
> I've just discovered a cracked roof slate which is letting in some water above my bathroom and I can't do a thing about it yet. I hope I'll be able to temp fix it until after the holidays with some roof seal by leaning out of a bedroom window with a long handled brush, but as its pouring down I can't even do that yet.
> Also need to go and find some spare Xmas light bulbs as my old tree is in the dark at the moment.
> Still Xmas pressie hunting for my Brother in law.
> So much to do so little time!
> Hope everyone has a good Weds!



be safe!
Don’t go hanging out any window to fix anything right now... no injuries for Christmas during covid.!!! 
hey... you know?..... that was weird even just to say that! 
anyway, please keep safe.
Just collect that rain water in a bucket and use it to shine your torts shell or feed your indoor plants with nice rain water....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Delicious! Much more appetising than my Aldi iced Xmas cake bar and mincepies!



pictures please! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Bleh! People stink and I am reminded on a daily basis. Always depend on them to do nothing and wait to be amazed, although you won't be let down ?
> Now for movies it is difficult
> Harry Potters now must be watched in order, but not all on the same day.
> What about Middle Earth and not that Smog poop! I mean the original trilogy!!!!
> Choose a favorite actor and try to find movies that the starred in (easy) cameos (tougher) or no speaking role (Toughest)
> Or just keep checking in with us! I am off this weekend so I will be intermittent.... WE  and sometimes their keepers



Thanks Blackdog,
I will do just that. 
I didn’t mind being home for Christmas as it is going to be bad weather Christmas Eve and Christmas Day....
It was just that..... I cared so much to 
“Believe” In the miracle of Christmas.
And first chance all the ones I helped....
Dumped me like a hot friggin potato!
As to say...well I guess I’ll stay here... oh but Bobby-jo just asked me over......
Well I don’t want to be ANYONES second choice! 
I will never care if anyone is alone for a holiday again!
These are the times I miss my dad.??
He would have never let me be alone.
He would have dumped all those 
“Rotters” and come to my house so I was not alone....
What a GREAT dad he was.. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a very, very soggy Wales!
> I've just discovered a cracked roof slate which is letting in some water above my bathroom and I can't do a thing about it yet. I hope I'll be able to temp fix it until after the holidays with some roof seal by leaning out of a bedroom window with a long handled brush, but as its pouring down I can't even do that yet.
> Also need to go and find some spare Xmas light bulbs as my old tree is in the dark at the moment.
> Still Xmas pressie hunting for my Brother in law.
> So much to do so little time!
> Hope everyone has a good Weds!


Well that sucks!!! Wish I could help. Hopefully it won’t be a big deal ?. And then.... Relax.. Christmas is almost over.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I thought I’d share some Christmas baking with you. The electronic version is calorie free so tuck in
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> 
> Yule log (chocolate swiss roll filled and covered with buttercream) made and decorated by daughter yesterday
> View attachment 313689
> 
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> View attachment 313688
> 
> 
> Mince pies baked by me with homemade mincemeat. They’re great warm or cold and particularly good with brandy cream. I make a cheat’s version which is simply mascarpone mixed with dark muscovado sugar and a little brandy.
> View attachment 313690
> 
> View attachment 313691


I would love to make this but I think it’s outside of my skill level ?. I am very envious of your talent!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> My sister will be alone, I will be alone, lonely neighbors and there's others. Maybe we could have a Zoom face time party...? This will be the first time in years that I don't put up a tree. But no room anymore, as I have turned into a pack rat, well, there's that and Christmas is simply no fun to celebrate alone. Christmas is a time for closeness with the family, Jesus, presents, church, laughter and good food. If a person doesn't have any part of that, the Christmas season is mostly lonely and somewhat painful. I've always put up my Dale Earnhardt tree, and bought myself a good present. This year I just want it all to be over and life to ge back to normal. Well, I've NEVER been normal...just sayin ?



me too!!!!
I just want to get through it...
I am so sorry you guys are alone too.
We should have a chat.... no zoom though.
No body gonna be here... why get dressed or makeuped? ??????
I am gonna go introduce myself to my liquor cabinet....? 
HE shouldn’t be alone either???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> My sister will be alone, I will be alone, lonely neighbors and there's others. Maybe we could have a Zoom face time party...? This will be the first time in years that I don't put up a tree. But no room anymore, as I have turned into a pack rat, well, there's that and Christmas is simply no fun to celebrate alone. Christmas is a time for closeness with the family, Jesus, presents, church, laughter and good food. If a person doesn't have any part of that, the Christmas season is mostly lonely and somewhat painful. I've always put up my Dale Earnhardt tree, and bought myself a good present. This year I just want it all to be over and life to ge back to normal. Well, I've NEVER been normal...just sayin ?



looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> My sister will be alone, I will be alone, lonely neighbors and there's others. Maybe we could have a Zoom face time party...? This will be the first time in years that I don't put up a tree. But no room anymore, as I have turned into a pack rat, well, there's that and Christmas is simply no fun to celebrate alone. Christmas is a time for closeness with the family, Jesus, presents, church, laughter and good food. If a person doesn't have any part of that, the Christmas season is mostly lonely and somewhat painful. I've always put up my Dale Earnhardt tree, and bought myself a good present. This year I just want it all to be over and life to ge back to normal. Well, I've NEVER been normal...just sayin ?


Hey Maggie, we can face time ( or Skype, or zoom, or whatever ) and share a not normal Christmas together! I have cut slot of work out of Christmas for myself this year.. I’m not doing presents for the ones I never see until Christmas.. I don’t want people doing that for me either.. I want barbecues and picnics year round snd then Christmas can be my day to be thankful for that!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> joesmum.....I love you.
> Just that simple.
> I have tried going to and calling local volunteer places but they either told me they have everyone they need (according to covid rules)... or are closed and have sent people away to churches.?? I thought churches were closed too?
> oh..well..... I guess I’ll just watch the “leg lamp” movie 14 times.... ?????


We are all here for you Yvonne. You are never alone!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
> Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!


Awww! Look how beautiful.. make you a spiked hot cocoa and enjoy it! There are times I think I would kill for alone time!


----------



## EllieMay

@JoesMum 
These are my holiday pancakes for Jess and Jayden.. Inspired by Linda!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
> Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!
> ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> We are all here for you Yvonne. You are never alone!!


?????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> @JoesMum
> These are my holiday pancakes for Jess and Jayden.. Inspired by Linda!!!



gorgeous!!! You HAVE got talent!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> My sister will be alone, I will be alone, lonely neighbors and there's others. Maybe we could have a Zoom face time party...? This will be the first time in years that I don't put up a tree. But no room anymore, as I have turned into a pack rat, well, there's that and Christmas is simply no fun to celebrate alone. Christmas is a time for closeness with the family, Jesus, presents, church, laughter and good food. If a person doesn't have any part of that, the Christmas season is mostly lonely and somewhat painful. I've always put up my Dale Earnhardt tree, and bought myself a good present. This year I just want it all to be over and life to ge back to normal. Well, I've NEVER been normal...just sayin ?


Speak for yourself! I LOVE my aloneness. I'm ecstatic that I don't know my neighbors. Each day for me is just like the last - no holidays, no week-ends, and I LOVE it! I am totally happy to share my time with Misty and Poppy, and they keep me entertained and loved. I go to my daughter's house early Christmas morning and live in that chaos (two energetic great grandsons) for about an hour, and I can't wait to get out of there and back home. When I refer to myself as the troll who lives under the bridge, I mean it. And I'm happy with it. So don't feel sorry for me. I am alone of my own choosing.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> gorgeous!!! You HAVE got talent!!!!



I’m just out the shower now and I was thinking about it.
No more pity party for me!!!
I am SOOOOO GRATEFUL FOR ALL OF YOU!!!
I HAVE MUCH TO BE HAPPY ABOUT!

1- Jess is doin better
2- joesmum is on the mend and daughter too
3- Ray Opo got good news on his lungs
4- Carol is beating covid
5- so many others to name but I didn’t think you wanted me to go on....?
You name some...
6- my tort just pooped after holding it in for three days..?
7- I don’t have covid nor does my family..
8- I am warm,safe...and have food.
9- I will not be stuck out in the huge rain storm they predict for NY/NJ Christmas Eve and day. Calling for power outages too!?

I mean .... there is sooooooo much to be great full for!! 
and why should I not enjoy my decorations myself? 
I can get my groove on with Santa and some music ?....?
Hope he likes “white snake” .... just kidding. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Speak for yourself! I LOVE my aloneness. I'm ecstatic that I don't know my neighbors. Each day for me is just like the last - no holidays, no week-ends, and I LOVE it! I am totally happy to share my time with Misty and Poppy, and they keep me entertained and loved. I go to my daughter's house early Christmas morning and live in that chaos (two energetic great grandsons) for about an hour, and I can't wait to get out of there and back home. When I refer to myself as the troll who lives under the bridge, I mean it. And I'm happy with it. So don't feel sorry for me. I am alone of my own choosing.



you make me so jealous!!
Usually I love my alone time too but I figured Christmas is when my crap neighbors are gonna be loud .. and I am stuck listening to the noise..
Hhahahhh!! I love you Yvonne!
And I am great full that you are doing so much better too!!!! 
???? oooooo..... you had me lol !!
??


----------



## EllieMay

I forgot to introduce y’all to our newest house guest! Kevin has been living in the plant in my bathroom for 5 days now.. I suspect it’s been since I brought the great Aloe inside for winter.. I have fed him a couple crickets and he seems pretty content. The doggie door is right there so he could leave if he chose. I saw him crawling on the shower wall one day so I know he is exploring some..


I will leave him be and hope any human guests don’t get “surprised”.. LOL


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne I love your tortoise! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Delicious! Much more appetising than my Aldi iced Xmas cake bar and mincepies!



might there is “bar” in the name ... it MUST be good. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I forgot to introduce y’all to our newest house guest! Kevin has been living in the plant in my bathroom for 5 days now.. I suspect it’s been since I brought the great Aloe inside for winter.. I have fed him a couple crickets and he seems pretty content. The doggie door is right there so he could leave if he chose. I saw him crawling on the shower wall one day so I know he is exploring some..
> View attachment 313753
> 
> I will leave him be and hope any human guests don’t get “surprised”.. LOL



why would he leave a “good thing”?
He has a shower, room service, and a bed...
He’d be crazy to leave all of that for the horrible world outside!! 
I just hope he doesn’t surprise anyone coming out of the toilet??? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Yvonne I love your tortoise! ?



me? ...oh yes....thank you ... he plugs in and moves but the forum doesn’t let me upload the video.?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> me? ...oh yes....thank you ... he plugs in and moves but the forum doesn’t let me upload the video.?


You have to upload videos to youtube and then share the link to that (mark it as unlosted unless you want the world and his wife bothering you)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
> Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!
> 
> View attachment 313728
> View attachment 313729
> View attachment 313730
> View attachment 313731
> View attachment 313732


Oh!!! That is simply f'ing beautiful!!! Boy are you talented. Well, it made my Christmas... A bottle of tequila and that tree, there ya go


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
> Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!
> 
> View attachment 313728
> View attachment 313729
> View attachment 313730
> View attachment 313731
> View attachment 313732



Wow! Now thats a very decorated room & tree!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok kids, back from my early morning kayaking adventure. Really nice and clear. Blue sky. Sunny & bright. No wind.
Saw a bunch of different birds, including many Bald Eagles. Got some great early morning, very still photos...ogh, the water is now officially “cold”. I paddled through large sections of water that had already iced over. Not thick. But enough to make it hard to oaddle through. 

Here’s one representative photo of today’s trip. Ok, maybe three.











Enjoy the rest of your evenings and days!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> be safe!
> Don’t go hanging out any window to fix anything right now... no injuries for Christmas during covid.!!!
> hey... you know?..... that was weird even just to say that!
> anyway, please keep safe.
> Just collect that rain water in a bucket and use it to shine your torts shell or feed your indoor plants with nice rain water....?


Turns out what I thought was a crack in the tile was actually the edge of some lead flashing so noting to fix that I could find. Will have to get a roofer out after the holidays to check further up. So no acrobatics out of windows for me after all, but thank you so much for your concern.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> pictures please! ?


Here we are !?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thanks Blackdog,
> I will do just that.
> I didn’t mind being home for Christmas as it is going to be bad weather Christmas Eve and Christmas Day....
> It was just that..... I cared so much to
> “Believe” In the miracle of Christmas.
> And first chance all the ones I helped....
> Dumped me like a hot friggin potato!
> As to say...well I guess I’ll stay here... oh but Bobby-jo just asked me over......
> Well I don’t want to be ANYONES second choice!
> I will never care if anyone is alone for a holiday again!
> These are the times I miss my dad.??
> He would have never let me be alone.
> He would have dumped all those
> “Rotters” and come to my house so I was not alone....
> What a GREAT dad he was.. ?


Could it be that they think they were putting you to a lot of trouble and that you'd be glad of not having to help? It is pretty thoughtless of them not to consider your Xmas though.
I miss my Dad too - he died on Xmas Eve 32 years ago and Xmas has not been the same since.
He loved Xmas though and would hate the thought of spoiling our day.
Also miss my Mum too - her Xmas lunches are legendary and we all still talk about them and all the work she put into the day. 
I've since lost my eldest sister and this is our first Xmas without my brother, but I have such lovely memories of all our Christmases together when we were a family of 8. 
I think there will be many people having a different sort of Xmas this year, but I hope it will be a healthy and peaceful time for everyone even if its not as happy as usual.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i agree. And now after planning my little heart out so that NO ONE was going to be alone on Christmas Day....
> They’ve all up and made plans without including me. Telling me at the last minute tonight. No time fir me to make a “plan C” for myself!!! ?
> I will be all alone on Christmas Day ☹?
> See what happens to “ Nice” people!?!
> Any ideas on what to do alone????
> The tv says on all or most of the channels that it a marathon of crappy movies..AGAIN.
> Harry potter
> The one with the “leg lamp”.
> rocky
> and some others.
> Please know that these are not crappy movies. But to play them ALL DAY LONG OVER AND OVER is a bit much...24 hrs of the same movie on different channels is not my way of celebrating Christmas tv.
> ?


Us sillys will be here. So no worries. Just make them quarantine before they come back through your door ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

For you UK folks ordering online.........be careful how & what you select. ??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I thought I’d share some Christmas baking with you. The electronic version is calorie free so tuck in
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> 
> Yule log (chocolate swiss roll filled and covered with buttercream) made and decorated by daughter yesterday
> View attachment 313689
> 
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> View attachment 313688
> 
> 
> Mince pies baked by me with homemade mincemeat. They’re great warm or cold and particularly good with brandy cream. I make a cheat’s version which is simply mascarpone mixed with dark muscovado sugar and a little brandy.
> View attachment 313690
> 
> View attachment 313691


Looks like a lovely feast of desserts for starters ? we're allowed cause we're adults.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
> Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!
> 
> View attachment 313728
> View attachment 313729
> View attachment 313730
> View attachment 313731
> View attachment 313732


I'd wait till next year. It's to pretty and their loss.? Maybe dust it now and then. I love your little tortoise things adding to the Christmas cheer.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I forgot to introduce y’all to our newest house guest! Kevin has been living in the plant in my bathroom for 5 days now.. I suspect it’s been since I brought the great Aloe inside for winter.. I have fed him a couple crickets and he seems pretty content. The doggie door is right there so he could leave if he chose. I saw him crawling on the shower wall one day so I know he is exploring some..
> View attachment 313753
> 
> I will leave him be and hope any human guests don’t get “surprised”.. LOL


? You might put up a be aware sign on the bathroom door to keep him safer.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Delicious! Much more appetising than my Aldi iced Xmas cake bar and mincepies!


That's interesting that you have an Aldi in the UK. Is that a store or a company? We have a grocery store chain here called Aldi's.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Oh!!! That is simply f'ing beautiful!!! Boy are you talented. Well, it made my Christmas... A bottle of tequila and that tree, there ya go



i don’t have tequila but I do have some crazy Scottish stuff that will put hair on yer back lassie! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Now thats a very decorated room & tree!



see!!! I told ya! 
I told Ray-Opo that my tree looks like a hooker exploded! ?
He’s got Rose.
She does such a wonderful job.. 
me?.... not so much...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids, back from my early morning kayaking adventure. Really nice and clear. Blue sky. Sunny & bright. No wind.
> Saw a bunch of different birds, including many Bald Eagles. Got some great early morning, very still photos...ogh, the water is now officially “cold”. I paddled through large sections of water that had already iced over. Not thick. But enough to make it hard to oaddle through.
> 
> Here’s one representative photo of today’s trip. Ok, maybe three.
> 
> View attachment 313767
> 
> 
> View attachment 313768
> 
> 
> View attachment 313769
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evenings and days!



when and IF you ever retire you MUST become a photographer!!!!
I insist!!!
I want these photos made into a calendar!
You have such a great eye!
Which one do you use?
The left one or the right? ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Here we are !?
> View attachment 313796
> View attachment 313797



they look lovely! 
better than nothing I always say??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Could it be that they think they were putting you to a lot of trouble and that you'd be glad of not having to help? It is pretty thoughtless of them not to consider your Xmas though.
> I miss my Dad too - he died on Xmas Eve 32 years ago and Xmas has not been the same since.
> He loved Xmas though and would hate the thought of spoiling our day.
> Also miss my Mum too - her Xmas lunches are legendary and we all still talk about them and all the work she put into the day.
> I've since lost my eldest sister and this is our first Xmas without my brother, but I have such lovely memories of all our Christmases together when we were a family of 8.
> I think there will be many people having a different sort of Xmas this year, but I hope it will be a healthy and peaceful time for everyone even if its not as happy as usual.



I do the same too. I remember all the treasured times. Boy I had a lot of wonderful Christmases... sad though..
People this year have to go through what we are feeling for their first time.
I wish them all peace and healing soon.
As I wish for you too..
How can one holiday be 1/2 happy and then 1/2 so sad??
This is why shrinks make a lot of money!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Us sillys will be here. So no worries. Just make them quarantine before they come back through your door ?



LOVE IT ?
No covid test no come through doors here.
 Done!
Thank you for that!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> For you UK folks ordering online.........be careful how & what you select. ??
> 
> View attachment 313811



omg!! You didn’t??? 
lmao!!
?????
I needed that.
Sorry for your pain but ... well.... at least you won’t get kicked outta bed tonight?
(Maybe just rolled to the other side.)
Hahahaha ???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'd wait till next year. It's to pretty and their loss.? Maybe dust it now and then. I love your little tortoise things adding to the Christmas cheer.



thanks Cathy, I think I’ll take your advice.
18 boxes!!! 2 flights of stairs! 
all by myself! ?
Even though it’s cluttered... I feel like it is one big Christmas hug .


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> ? You might put up a be aware sign on the bathroom door to keep him safer.?



I love the fact that his name is Kevin!
Lol!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & afternoon. Hope everyone is having a fine as frog hair day.. it’s beautiful sunny and 60F here today. Jess is going her therapy so I figured I’d try n catch up.
> That’s amazing! Glad this is a happy story!


This is the 3rd time Opo has escaped. Rose accidentally didn't latch the gate. She was so upset with herself. When the wind blows in the right direction. The spring on the gate isn't strong enough to close. I told her it wasn't her fault. I think I will put a contact alarm on the gate. They make some that aren't real loud to bother the neighbors. 
Hope Jess does well at therapy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> So pleased Opo is home safe and sound.
> I can imagine the horrible feelings of panic and dread you went through.
> I bet Rose was upset too, but thankfully all's well that ends well.


Thanks, Rose was real upset. While looking for Opo, I momentarily got anger at Rose, but played it all the way thru my head and quickly forgave her. There were a ton of different thoughts going thru my head. While riding around in my chair looking for Opo.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Here you are, minus an arm and a leg, and neither one of those able bodied "gentlemen" would get the tortoise? Sheesh!! Oh well. all's well that ends well.


They really got a kick out of Opo coming towards me when I called his name. Opo was right on the edge of going into the heavy undergrowth. They were older men and maybe thought they couldn't pick him up. I kept telling them he doesn't bite. When Rose showed up,she picked him right up. This little 110 lb woman put him right in the van. Maybe they had second thoughts of they should have helped. 
But like you said Yvonne alls well that ends well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sorry... but I'm laughing my head off.?????


No problem, ???? I used one of the guys phone to call Rose. I called him today, to ask him to send me the pic he took of Opo. He said he would but so far I haven't received.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I forgot to introduce y’all to our newest house guest! Kevin has been living in the plant in my bathroom for 5 days now.. I suspect it’s been since I brought the great Aloe inside for winter.. I have fed him a couple crickets and he seems pretty content. The doggie door is right there so he could leave if he chose. I saw him crawling on the shower wall one day so I know he is exploring some..
> View attachment 313753
> 
> I will leave him be and hope any human guests don’t get “surprised”.. LOL


That's cool!


----------



## CarolM

I don't have much time to read yet. But thought I would share this all of the bird lovers in here. Merry Christmas Eve everyone. ??


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> For you UK folks ordering online.........be careful how & what you select. ??
> 
> View attachment 313811


I saw that on Twitter. Some of the responses are hilarious. I once ordered a single piece of root ginger and 1kg of the stuff was delivered! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting that you have an Aldi in the UK. Is that a store or a company? We have a grocery store chain here called Aldi's.


Aldi is a German grocery store that is went global. They’re all over the world


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
> Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!
> 
> View attachment 313728
> View attachment 313729
> View attachment 313730
> View attachment 313731
> View attachment 313732


Wonderful! That looks like a classic Christmas with the train around the base.
Love the tortoises/ turtles.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I’m just out the shower now and I was thinking about it.
> No more pity party for me!!!
> I am SOOOOO GRATEFUL FOR ALL OF YOU!!!
> I HAVE MUCH TO BE HAPPY ABOUT!
> 
> 1- Jess is doin better
> 2- joesmum is on the mend and daughter too
> 3- Ray Opo got good news on his lungs
> 4- Carol is beating covid
> 5- so many others to name but I didn’t think you wanted me to go on....?
> You name some...
> 6- my tort just pooped after holding it in for three days..?
> 7- I don’t have covid nor does my family..
> 8- I am warm,safe...and have food.
> 9- I will not be stuck out in the huge rain storm they predict for NY/NJ Christmas Eve and day. Calling for power outages too!?
> 
> I mean .... there is sooooooo much to be great full for!!
> and why should I not enjoy my decorations myself?
> I can get my groove on with Santa and some music ?....?
> Hope he likes “white snake” .... just kidding. ?


Santa loves White Snake. I saw him playing air guitar to..... here I go again!???


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> @JoesMum
> These are my holiday pancakes for Jess and Jayden.. Inspired by Linda!!!


Yum!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok kids, back from my early morning kayaking adventure. Really nice and clear. Blue sky. Sunny & bright. No wind.
> Saw a bunch of different birds, including many Bald Eagles. Got some great early morning, very still photos...ogh, the water is now officially “cold”. I paddled through large sections of water that had already iced over. Not thick. But enough to make it hard to oaddle through.
> 
> Here’s one representative photo of today’s trip. Ok, maybe three.
> 
> View attachment 313767
> 
> 
> View attachment 313768
> 
> 
> View attachment 313769
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evenings and days!


Beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sorry I sounded mean. I just thought it was really cute that he heard you and came to your call.


No it didn't sound mean at all. I thought it was great Opo turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 men were amazed. I am glad Opo turned around because he was starting to enter the undergrowth and Rose would have had a hard time getting him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well I went to open the garage door last night and it would only raise a few inches. For me to get in the garage, I need to go out the front door and enter the garage from outside. My ramp for the door from the house into the garage is portable but takes up to much room because it is 8' long. Anyways came back in the house,looked at the garage door and noticed one of the tension springs were broken. I am still hell bent to get on a ladder and replace the springs. I have done many of them. It can be dangerous because there ends up being a lot of tension on the springs. As of last night Rose was a hard NO! I might not win this one. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

See the spring to the right is broken in half.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I went to open the garage door last night and it would only raise a few inches. For me to get in the garage, I need to go out the front door and enter the garage from outside. My ramp for the door from the house into the garage is portable but takes up to much room because it is 8' long. Anyways came back in the house,looked at the garage door and noticed one of the tension springs were broken. I am still hell bent to get on a ladder and replace the springs. I have done many of them. It can be dangerous because there ends up being a lot of tension on the springs. As of last night Rose was a hard NO! I might not win this one. ?


I’m with Rose! Behave!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I’m with Rose! Behave!


It's just so difficult for me. I used to fix everything. If I lock my prosthetic leg so the knee doesn't bend and have the ladder leaning forward. All my weight will be forward and I wouldn't lose my balance and fall backwards. But I did find a local company that on their website. They are still advertising a spring special. Both springs and new bearings for 280 dollars. 
I don't know if spring special means the spring season or the spring itself. They were closed last night. I will call today but it's not so much spending money as it is accomplishing something myself. I used to pride myself being able to fix things.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Aldi is a German grocery store that is went global. They’re all over the world



Lidl as well. We have both stores here within a mile or so of our house. We do a lot of our shopping at Lidl.

Lidl is German as well. Looks like they are doing well here in the US 

 We’re proud of our humble beginnings. In 1973, the first modern Lidl store opened in Ludwigshafen, Germany. With only three employees and about 500 products, this small store became the foundation of Lidl’s far-reaching expansion. During the 1990s, we began opening stores outside of Germany and within a few years, we had stores all across Europe.

 We now operate around 11,200 stores and are active in 32 countries, employing more than 310,000 people globally. Our mission is to offer customers the highest quality fresh produce, meat, baked goods and household products at the lowest possible prices.

 In June 2015, we established our U.S. headquarters in Arlington, Virginia. Today we sell our award-winning products in more than 100 stores in nine states across the East Coast.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> It's just so difficult for me. I used to fix everything. If I lock my prosthetic leg so the knee doesn't bend and have the ladder leaning forward. All my weight will be forward and I wouldn't lose my balance and fall backwards. But I did find a local company that on their website. They are still advertising a spring special. Both springs and new bearings for 280 dollars.
> I don't know if spring special means the spring season or the spring itself. They were closed last night. I will call today but it's not so much spending money as it is accomplishing something myself. I used to pride myself being able to fix things.



Ray...get the company to come & tune your garage doors, fix the spring, etc. much safer. As you know, those garage door springs are under really tension, one goof up & you get whacked hard!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> See the spring to the right is broken in half.
> View attachment 313821


Better call someone Ray... save yourself the trouble and let Rose win this one...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! 
We will be headed to therapy for Jess later this morning and then plan to meet my sister & nephew for lunch. Haven’t seen my nephew in a year now besides FaceTime.. he’s serving in the marines in California.. then I’ll come home and do some Pre-cooking for Christmas.. I’m going to do Christmas breakfast for my family because they will all be headed to different places by lunch time.. My best friend from Arkansas is coming in after lunch to spend Christmas night. We are planning a movie night...


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> We will be headed to therapy for Jess later this morning and then plan to meet my sister & nephew for lunch. Haven’t seen my nephew in a year now besides FaceTime.. he’s serving in the marines in California.. then I’ll come home and do some Pre-cooking for Christmas.. I’m going to do Christmas breakfast for my family because they will all be headed to different places by lunch time.. My best friend from Arkansas is coming in after lunch to spend Christmas night. We are planning a movie night...



Sounds like your days & hours are packed. Fingers crossed continuously for Jess, sounds like things with her are moving forward. Enjoy your family time together - be safe, & careful! You have to watch out for those Arkansans!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Christmas eve to all. Be safe out there - keep vigilant. 

Thought Id share a quick project with you all. I was just going to upload a quick before & after shot, but I found a new upgrade on my iPad that helps save the slideshow feature.

Enjoy.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Christmas eve to all. Be safe out there - keep vigilant.
> 
> Thought Id share a quick project with you all. I was just going to upload a quick before & after shot, but I found a new upgrade on my iPad that helps save the slideshow feature.
> 
> Enjoy.


How neat! The drill bit holder and the upgrade info... lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> See the spring to the right is broken in half.
> View attachment 313821



that looks hard to fix!!???
Please wait till after Christmas.
Wait....no..... New Years!!!!!
There is too much morbidity going on at the moment and I don’t want you caught up in all that chaos.....
You already got hurt once!!
Are you trying to Finnish the job??????

wait a minute..?....
I sound like Rose???? ?
Sorry Rose!!!!!! Your turn!!!!!...
????

GET HOM ROSE!!!!!!!! ?????????. (Rose, here are some animals to help you kick his b.... use the skunk to keep him inside!!) ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> We will be headed to therapy for Jess later this morning and then plan to meet my sister & nephew for lunch. Haven’t seen my nephew in a year now besides FaceTime.. he’s serving in the marines in California.. then I’ll come home and do some Pre-cooking for Christmas.. I’m going to do Christmas breakfast for my family because they will all be headed to different places by lunch time.. My best friend from Arkansas is coming in after lunch to spend Christmas night. We are planning a movie night...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

good morning my sweet heart!
Hope all goes well for you today!
Have a great lunch.
And I would order dessert too!!!!
It’s Christmas ?! ?
Calories don’t count on Christmas!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray...get the company to come & tune your garage doors, fix the spring, etc. much safer. As you know, those garage door springs are under really tension, one goof up & you get whacked hard!


I broke down and called a company. He just showed up to fix it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Better call someone Ray... save yourself the trouble and let Rose win this one...


She won!? He is here fixing it now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that looks hard to fix!!???
> Please wait till after Christmas.
> Wait....no..... New Years!!!!!
> There is too much morbidity going on at the moment and I don’t want you caught up in all that chaos.....
> You already got hurt once!!
> Are you trying to Finnish the job??????
> 
> wait a minute..?....
> I sound like Rose???? ?
> Sorry Rose!!!!!! Your turn!!!!!...
> ????
> 
> GET HOM ROSE!!!!!!!! ?????????. (Rose, here are some animals to help you kick his b.... use the skunk to keep him inside!!) ?


???? Rose won, she used your kangaroo emoji to kick me in the a$$.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Garage door is fixed!??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Garage door is fixed!??
> View attachment 313832


I am so glad you did! I remember watching a garage guy install one years ago and he had poloroids of opposes. My fave was the rod imbedded in a car hood!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> It's just so difficult for me. I used to fix everything. If I lock my prosthetic leg so the knee doesn't bend and have the ladder leaning forward. All my weight will be forward and I wouldn't lose my balance and fall backwards. But I did find a local company that on their website. They are still advertising a spring special. Both springs and new bearings for 280 dollars.
> I don't know if spring special means the spring season or the spring itself. They were closed last night. I will call today but it's not so much spending money as it is accomplishing something myself. I used to pride myself being able to fix things.


You have to get used to your limitations, Ray. Same with me. I'm so used to doing everything to care for my house and property, but old age is creeping up on me and I'm just not able to do a lot of it anymore. Think about this: If something were to happen to you while you're replacing the spring, well, just think about it!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning my sweet heart!
> Hope all goes well for you today!
> Have a great lunch.
> And I would order dessert too!!!!
> It’s Christmas ?! ?
> Calories don’t count on Christmas!


I see that they have a lightly fried cheesecake on the menu sprinkled with cinnamon and drizzled with caramel... WHAT??? And with ice cream .... BE STILL MY HEART!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Garage door is fixed!??
> View attachment 313832


Yayyyyy! What a perfect solution no horror stories or family duels ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I broke down and called a company. He just showed up to fix it.



Send Rose the bill. Better yet, a stocking stuffer! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Garage door is fixed!??
> View attachment 313832



Those LEMONS need free access! Good u fixed!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> No it didn't sound mean at all. I thought it was great Opo turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 men were amazed. I am glad Opo turned around because he was starting to enter the undergrowth and Rose would have had a hard time getting him.


The better thing to say was I was laughing for joy. That little brat was just being a tortoise. Oh hi dad ? is it time to go home now??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thanks Cathy, I think I’ll take your advice.
> 18 boxes!!! 2 flights of stairs!
> all by myself! ?
> Even though it’s cluttered... I feel like it is one big Christmas hug .


I thought so too. Our ? and such has to be close to the ceiling. We have a cat that even though he's a senior cat, thinks it's fun to swing from wires and fake trees. Not to mention a rabbit that thinks wires are chew toys so a Merry Christmas is what it is ??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Better call someone Ray... save yourself the trouble and let Rose win this one...


Yes. Happy wife happy life ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Aldi is a German grocery store that is went global. They’re all over the world


If the same global store is in my hometown and Florida they're not bad. I will buy food from them and they're just a hop,skip, and jump from me.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I do the same too. I remember all the treasured times. Boy I had a lot of wonderful Christmases... sad though..
> People this year have to go through what we are feeling for their first time.
> I wish them all peace and healing soon.
> As I wish for you too..
> How can one holiday be 1/2 happy and then 1/2 so sad??
> This is why shrinks make a lot of money!!


Yes peace ?️. I spent today with some peace and quiet. Did laundry and will do another load tomorrow. It's snowing here. So it'll probably be a white Christmas ? I know this sounds like a grinch but I'm so glad!!! I get to have a couple of quiet days. No visitors cause they have to do the kids and grandkids thing with presents and all. I get to watch the woodpeckers with a backdrop of a White Christmas. Maybe a good picture.?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Well lucked out again. Rose left the gate unlatched and Opo escaped. I went in the direction of his last adventure with no luck. Turned down 2 streets to the south of me went down that street then I went down 1 street south of me. I came across 2 gentleman walking and asked if they saw a tortoise. They said yes he is in between those 2 houses. One of the neighbors had picked Opo up out of the road and placed him in the grass. The 2 gentleman watched and got out of their car to take a pic of Opo. Opo was going into a overgrown lot so I asked one of them to go get him. Both were afraid, so I told them I would give them 50 bucks. Still no takers. I got as close to Opo without getting stuck, maybe 20 yards away. Opo was walking away from me. I called his name and he finally turned around and started coming towards me. The 2 guys were amazed that Opo would come to my voice. I told them it is because I am the food king. Anyways in haste I didn't bring my phone, so I borrowed one of theirs and called Rose.
> During this whole ordeal I think I went thru all the stages of grief. I was hopeful to find him,then mad at Rose. Then thoughts of getting another sully. Which I decided I wouldn't. To thinking about telling you all. I am out of the tortoise business and it was great knowing you. Then thinking I didn't need to give up the friendships I have made here. None the less it turned out fine and the xanax are kicking in while I am writing this. ?????????


Oh wow. So glad you found him. And yes it would not mean you have to give up your friendships. Linda still comes and carries on talking to us.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I hope it does dry up for you. I really don’t like wet mucky weather. We have rain tomorrow too and then cooler winds coming in. Jess is in pure recovery mode now.. it looks like all of her surgeries have been successful and some of the nerves are already regenerating. She is way ahead of DR predictions.. she had to work really hard for the smallest of things that we all take for granted... but SHE IS DOING IT.. I’m very proud of her. She turns 18 on Sunday and Damn if I don’t feel old!!


She is an amazing girl. And an inspiration to us all.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i agree. And now after planning my little heart out so that NO ONE was going to be alone on Christmas Day....
> They’ve all up and made plans without including me. Telling me at the last minute tonight. No time fir me to make a “plan C” for myself!!! ?
> I will be all alone on Christmas Day ☹?
> See what happens to “ Nice” people!?!
> Any ideas on what to do alone????
> The tv says on all or most of the channels that it a marathon of crappy movies..AGAIN.
> Harry potter
> The one with the “leg lamp”.
> rocky
> and some others.
> Please know that these are not crappy movies. But to play them ALL DAY LONG OVER AND OVER is a bit much...24 hrs of the same movie on different channels is not my way of celebrating Christmas tv.
> ?


Those people are terrible. To leave you out and not include you. You could always watch home alone. Then maybe you can at least have a good laugh.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Carol!!!! I think I’ve found your mind!!
> It was under the bed.
> Or ... at least ... something moved and told me to “GET OUT!” from under there?
> Scary ?!
> Well...now.... I don’t know what that thing was???? ?


Are you sure it was my mind? As it does not like scary situations at all. And if it was please calm it down before you send it back to me.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And I really hope you are feeling better!!!
> Just take it day by day..!
> Rest of you feel the need!
> Nothing needs your attention right now.
> Just you take it easy on yourself.
> And when you’re feeling better....
> I will mail your brains back.
> But for now..... REST!!!!! ?


Aaahhh Thank you. Stephen reckons I must be feeling better because I am back to moaning at him again. ??


----------



## JoesMum

Scenes from our candlelit conservatory just before Christmas Eve dinner 

Merry Christmas everyone x


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> I thought I’d share some Christmas baking with you. The electronic version is calorie free so tuck in
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> 
> Yule log (chocolate swiss roll filled and covered with buttercream) made and decorated by daughter yesterday
> View attachment 313689
> 
> 
> Christmas Cake (fruit cake) baked by daughter a couple of months back and decorated yesterday. It’s been maturing and fed with brandy weekly. The colours don’t show well in my photo; those trees are a darker green than that! And there are sparkly stars on the “snow”
> View attachment 313688
> 
> 
> Mince pies baked by me with homemade mincemeat. They’re great warm or cold and particularly good with brandy cream. I make a cheat’s version which is simply mascarpone mixed with dark muscovado sugar and a little brandy.
> View attachment 313690
> 
> View attachment 313691


Oohhhh. Love it. Yummyyyyyy. Those were nice. Now there is no more room left for anything else.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a very, very soggy Wales!
> I've just discovered a cracked roof slate which is letting in some water above my bathroom and I can't do a thing about it yet. I hope I'll be able to temp fix it until after the holidays with some roof seal by leaning out of a bedroom window with a long handled brush, but as its pouring down I can't even do that yet.
> Also need to go and find some spare Xmas light bulbs as my old tree is in the dark at the moment.
> Still Xmas pressie hunting for my Brother in law.
> So much to do so little time!
> Hope everyone has a good Weds!


I hope it has stopped raining long enough for you to do the temp fix. Good luck. Holding thumbs it all works out


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> looking back now... I wish I had not put up my tree either! No one came to see it!!!
> Maybe on Christmas Day I’ll be taking it down.... that will keep me busy for hours!!
> 
> View attachment 313728
> View attachment 313729
> View attachment 313730
> View attachment 313731
> View attachment 313732


Oh Wow. It is gorgeous. I would definitely come and see it. It is fantasy perfect.


----------



## CarolM

Those people sure don't know what they are missing. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I’m just out the shower now and I was thinking about it.
> No more pity party for me!!!
> I am SOOOOO GRATEFUL FOR ALL OF YOU!!!
> I HAVE MUCH TO BE HAPPY ABOUT!
> 
> 1- Jess is doin better
> 2- joesmum is on the mend and daughter too
> 3- Ray Opo got good news on his lungs
> 4- Carol is beating covid
> 5- so many others to name but I didn’t think you wanted me to go on....?
> You name some...
> 6- my tort just pooped after holding it in for three days..?
> 7- I don’t have covid nor does my family..
> 8- I am warm,safe...and have food.
> 9- I will not be stuck out in the huge rain storm they predict for NY/NJ Christmas Eve and day. Calling for power outages too!?
> 
> I mean .... there is sooooooo much to be great full for!!
> and why should I not enjoy my decorations myself?
> I can get my groove on with Santa and some music ?....?
> Hope he likes “white snake” .... just kidding. ?


You go girl. Tell them


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, Rose was real upset. While looking for Opo, I momentarily got anger at Rose, but played it all the way thru my head and quickly forgave her. There were a ton of different thoughts going thru my head. While riding around in my chair looking for Opo.


Yes. I'll bet she was. One little forgotten step in my animal routine and it goes nuts around here. I might have a zebra Finch flying around or several. That puts my energy level into full gear and it's like trying to catch a hummingbird. I have to move a ladder around, throw a towel over the curtains etc... from dealing with that I became evil. If anyone opens the door when I'm cleaning the little darlings... they're dead meat.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I forgot to introduce y’all to our newest house guest! Kevin has been living in the plant in my bathroom for 5 days now.. I suspect it’s been since I brought the great Aloe inside for winter.. I have fed him a couple crickets and he seems pretty content. The doggie door is right there so he could leave if he chose. I saw him crawling on the shower wall one day so I know he is exploring some..
> View attachment 313753
> 
> I will leave him be and hope any human guests don’t get “surprised”.. LOL


Kevin is cute.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love the fact that his name is Kevin!
> Lol!!!


Kevin is the name of my 3rd last husband


----------



## Cathie G

Well the weather went from 49f to this today..

and Dilly found some of my laundry for tomorrow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am so glad you did! I remember watching a garage guy install one years ago and he had poloroids of opposes. My fave was the rod imbedded in a car hood!


Yeah that tension spring is wound up tight. There is a lot of energy behind it. One slip and the best you can hope for is some busted up knuckles.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I see that they have a lightly fried cheesecake on the menu sprinkled with cinnamon and drizzled with caramel... WHAT??? And with ice cream .... BE STILL MY HEART!!


Yum! I had cheesecake for breakfast and dinner today...unfortunately, I think I was supposed to save it for the family that's coming over to cook tomorrow. Crap! I thought I was successful in ignoring Christmas all together, then at the almost last minute they called to say they will bring 2 grandkids and one boyfriend, and cook Christmas dinner. They will also bring their 5 count'em *five *freakin dogs. They will bring afghans for them to wrap in, one doxie has paralyzed rear legs and is in a wheel thing. I have made a plan to take photos of how those dogs are treated. My DIL coo's at one ohhh baby. I think I'll have a headache


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> You have to get used to your limitations, Ray. Same with me. I'm so used to doing everything to care for my house and property, but old age is creeping up on me and I'm just not able to do a lot of it anymore. Think about this: If something were to happen to you while you're replacing the spring, well, just think about it!


You are definitely right Yvonne. That's all I need is another set back.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Yayyyyy! What a perfect solution no horror stories or family duels ?


Especially duels. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Yum! I had cheesecake for breakfast and dinner today...unfortunately, I think I was supposed to save it for the family that's coming over to cook tomorrow. Crap! I thought I was successful in ignoring Christmas all together, then at the almost last minute they called to say they will bring 2 grandkids and one boyfriend, and cook Christmas dinner. They will also bring their 5 count'em *five *freakin dogs. They will bring afghans for them to wrap in, one doxie has paralyzed rear legs and is in a wheel thing. I have made a plan to take photos of how those dogs are treated. My DIL coo's at one ohhh baby. I think I'll have a headache


Hah! So not alone afterall!!


----------



## Cathie G

Well the weather went from 49f to this today..
View attachment 313855
and Dilly found some of my laundry for tomorrow.


CarolM said:


> I don't have much time to read yet. But thought I would share this all of the bird lovers in here. Merry Christmas Eve everyone. ??


That was downright cute ?? Merry Christmas Eve to you too!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Yum! I had cheesecake for breakfast and dinner today...unfortunately, I think I was supposed to save it for the family that's coming over to cook tomorrow. Crap! I thought I was successful in ignoring Christmas all together, then at the almost last minute they called to say they will bring 2 grandkids and one boyfriend, and cook Christmas dinner. They will also bring their 5 count'em *five *freakin dogs. They will bring afghans for them to wrap in, one doxie has paralyzed rear legs and is in a wheel thing. I have made a plan to take photos of how those dogs are treated. My DIL coo's at one ohhh baby. I think I'll have a headache


????


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up. But exhausted now as it is past 12. So merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have the one that you want. ??


----------



## CarolM

Good night as well.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Well the weather went from 49f to this today..
> View attachment 313855
> and Dilly found some of my laundry for tomorrow.
> 
> That was downright cute ?? Merry Christmas Eve to you too!



It was hovering right at about 60F (15.5C) all day, but pouring down rain & very windy. Weather alerts show much more rain & wind. Yuck. Tomorrow, temps drop a bunch.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Aldi is a German grocery store that is went global. They’re all over the world


Have you seen the Lidl advert where a robin is on a window ledge thinking he's getting a mince pie but it's shut at the last moment? I don't know if you've noticed but at the end there is a dish of carrots - one with a sad face that is stabbed by a fork - a dig at the Aldi Kevin the Carrot ads. The rivalry is still going strong!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Hah! So not alone afterall!!


I'm hoping and praying we all don't get snowed in and we only have a one inch white Christmas... but it's looking like that's not gonna happen. Well...That way the 42 year old kid can go play with their kids and such. We'll see ?? It's really looking like a snowed in situation soon. I haven't seen that in years so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Santa loves White Snake. I saw him playing air guitar to..... here I go again!???


I've seen Whitesnake 3 times. Always had hair envy after seeing David Coverdales locks.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I went to open the garage door last night and it would only raise a few inches. For me to get in the garage, I need to go out the front door and enter the garage from outside. My ramp for the door from the house into the garage is portable but takes up to much room because it is 8' long. Anyways came back in the house,looked at the garage door and noticed one of the tension springs were broken. I am still hell bent to get on a ladder and replace the springs. I have done many of them. It can be dangerous because there ends up being a lot of tension on the springs. As of last night Rose was a hard NO! I might not win this one. ?


Good for Rose - she's looking after you!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Lidl as well. We have both stores here within a mile or so of our house. We do a lot of our shopping at Lidl.
> 
> Lidl is German as well. Looks like they are doing well here in the US
> 
> ➡ We’re proud of our humble beginnings. In 1973, the first modern Lidl store opened in Ludwigshafen, Germany. With only three employees and about 500 products, this small store became the foundation of Lidl’s far-reaching expansion. During the 1990s, we began opening stores outside of Germany and within a few years, we had stores all across Europe.
> 
> ➡ We now operate around 11,200 stores and are active in 32 countries, employing more than 310,000 people globally. Our mission is to offer customers the highest quality fresh produce, meat, baked goods and household products at the lowest possible prices.
> 
> ➡ In June 2015, we established our U.S. headquarters in Arlington, Virginia. Today we sell our award-winning products in more than 100 stores in nine states across the East Coast.


We have a Lidl and an Aldi but I tend to use Aldi more.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain, rain rain and more rain ????? and very windy today. Temps are going to drop tomorrow....way low.

Sooo rain = project time.

I decided to build an upside down woodpecker suet cake feeder. The suet cake hangs under a housing roof area, allegedly making it much more difficult for grackles, crows & other birds to feed. Nuthatches, flickers and woodpeckers seem to enjoy.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Scenes from our candlelit conservatory just before Christmas Eve dinner
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone x
> View attachment 313853
> View attachment 313854


A very festive setting! Merry Christmas Linda!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It was hovering right at about 60F (15.5C) all day, but pouring down rain & very windy. Weather alerts show much more rain & wind. Yuck. Tomorrow, temps drop a bunch.


I watched the temperature drop from 49 to 36 in one hour. At around 9am to 10. Now we're having a mini blizzard ? it's so pretty.??


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. But exhausted now as it is past 12. So merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have the one that you want. ??


Merry Christmas Carol. I hope Santa is good to you and you have a lovely day in spite of Covid!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> A very festive setting! Merry Christmas Linda!



Very nice.... no fancy scenes here. Wifey is putting the finishing touches on something new, a twist to the evening if I say. It’s about to go in the oven now where it will rise & who knows!

ps - rolled pastry, stuffed with spinach & cream cheese, parmesan, mozzarella, & cheddar!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain, rain rain and more rain ????? and very windy today. Temps are going to drop tomorrow....way low.
> 
> Sooo rain = project time.
> 
> I decided to build an upside down woodpecker suet cake feeder. The suet cake hangs under a housing roof area, allegedly making it much more difficult for grackles, crows & other birds to feed. Nuthatches, flickers and woodpeckers seem to enjoy.


Oh please let me see your idea!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Scenes from our candlelit conservatory just before Christmas Eve dinner
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone x
> View attachment 313853
> View attachment 313854



Wonderful! Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> It was hovering right at about 60F (15.5C) all day, but pouring down rain & very windy. Weather alerts show much more rain & wind. Yuck. Tomorrow, temps drop a bunch.


We have storm Bella hitting us on Saturday night with yet more rain and winds of over 60mph forecasted.
Thank goodness we've had a break today and tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> We have storm Bella hitting us on Saturday night with yet more rain and winds of over 60mph forecasted.
> Thank goodness we've had a break today and tomorrow.



Yes. On twitter I saw many ppls houses & farms flooding.....it’s always something.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Scenes from our candlelit conservatory just before Christmas Eve dinner
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone x
> View attachment 313853
> View attachment 313854


Wow.. really gorgeous


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. But exhausted now as it is past 12. So merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have the one that you want. ??


Merry Christmas Eve to you too ? hope you are feeling better. And your family too.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Yum! I had cheesecake for breakfast and dinner today...unfortunately, I think I was supposed to save it for the family that's coming over to cook tomorrow. Crap! I thought I was successful in ignoring Christmas all together, then at the almost last minute they called to say they will bring 2 grandkids and one boyfriend, and cook Christmas dinner. They will also bring their 5 count'em *five *freakin dogs. They will bring afghans for them to wrap in, one doxie has paralyzed rear legs and is in a wheel thing. I have made a plan to take photos of how those dogs are treated. My DIL coo's at one ohhh baby. I think I'll have a headache


Come on now Maggie.., Surely if you can coo at your totally awesome IROC, then Weenies on Wheels Is allowed some too??? ???

I missed out on my fried cheesecake.. I was too full and I didn’t think it would make good take-home:-(. I’m second guessing that decision now!!


----------



## Lyn W

Well only 25 mins for us and Xmas 2020 will be here. 
I managed to get my last pressie for my brother in law sorted out - a falconry experience where he will get to fly a bird of prey. At least it's outdoors so less likely to be cancelled should covid persist.
I'm going to my sisters for lunch tomorrow, and it will be quiet but very welcome
So I wish you all a happy Christmas Day and hope it is everything you want it to be.
Nos Da


----------



## Lyn W




----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well only 25 mins for us and Xmas 2020 will be here.
> I managed to get my last pressie for my brother in law sorted out - a falconry experience where he will get to fly a bird of prey. At least it's outdoors so less likely to be cancelled should covid persist.
> I'm going to my sisters for lunch tomorrow, and it will be quiet but very welcome
> So I wish you all a happy Christmas Day and hope it is everything you want it to be.
> Nos Da


Merry Christmas Lyn!!! 
“And to all a goodnight”


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well only 25 mins for us and Xmas 2020 will be here.
> I managed to get my last pressie for my brother in law sorted out - a falconry experience where he will get to fly a bird of prey. At least it's outdoors so less likely to be cancelled should covid persist.
> I'm going to my sisters for lunch tomorrow, and it will be quiet but very welcome
> So I wish you all a happy Christmas Day and hope it is everything you want it to be.
> Nos Da


I've got 5anda half hours to go. That's okay with me. The longer it takes the better. I get tired of time flying away like it does.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice.... no fancy scenes here. Wifey is putting the finishing touches on something new, a twist to the evening if I say. It’s about to go in the oven now where it will rise & who knows!
> 
> ps - rolled pastry, stuffed with spinach & cream cheese, parmesan, mozzarella, & cheddar!
> 
> View attachment 313857




ok, and here it is out of the oven, smothered in butter, garlic & Italian seasoning.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I see that they have a lightly fried cheesecake on the menu sprinkled with cinnamon and drizzled with caramel... WHAT??? And with ice cream .... BE STILL MY HEART!!



I hope you GOT IT!!!?????


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes peace ?. I spent today with some peace and quiet. Did laundry and will do another load tomorrow. It's snowing here. So it'll probably be a white Christmas ? I know this sounds like a grinch but I'm so glad!!! I get to have a couple of quiet days. No visitors cause they have to do the kids and grandkids thing with presents and all. I get to watch the woodpeckers with a backdrop of a White Christmas. Maybe a good picture.?


I tried to post a picture earlier of my laundry but it didn't so here it is again.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> ok, and here it is out of the oven, smothered in butter, garlic & Italian seasoning.
> 
> View attachment 313871


That would be a fun recipe to try.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Oh please let me see your idea!


Well it's because of the European Starlings. I don't mind helping them but for heaven's sake! They're dang pigs! Other birds need a helping hand too. Where is a hawk when you need them??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> ???? Rose won, she used your kangaroo emoji to kick me in the a$$.



thanks Rose!!!!!
He needs a good butt kicking once in awhile! Poor kangaroo foot must hurt by now??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yes peace ?. I spent today with some peace and quiet. Did laundry and will do another load tomorrow. It's snowing here. So it'll probably be a white Christmas ? I know this sounds like a grinch but I'm so glad!!! I get to have a couple of quiet days. No visitors cause they have to do the kids and grandkids thing with presents and all. I get to watch the woodpeckers with a backdrop of a White Christmas. Maybe a good picture.?



you made that day alone thing sound sooo lovely!! I was complaining about it..?
I can’t believe YOU are getting SNOW and I am (In NJ) getting 60-62 degrees!!! 
is this for real or have I got covid??
Boy... it’s like I always say :
“Mother Nature is going through menopause again”. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Scenes from our candlelit conservatory just before Christmas Eve dinner
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone x
> View attachment 313853
> View attachment 313854



How absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow. It is gorgeous. I would definitely come and see it. It is fantasy perfect.



come on over then!!
Bring yer covid! I don’t care..
I’ve got......liquor!.... just sayin’ ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Kevin is the name of my 3rd last husband


Is that a “good” thing then?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Yum! I had cheesecake for breakfast and dinner today...unfortunately, I think I was supposed to save it for the family that's coming over to cook tomorrow. Crap! I thought I was successful in ignoring Christmas all together, then at the almost last minute they called to say they will bring 2 grandkids and one boyfriend, and cook Christmas dinner. They will also bring their 5 count'em *five *freakin dogs. They will bring afghans for them to wrap in, one doxie has paralyzed rear legs and is in a wheel thing. I have made a plan to take photos of how those dogs are treated. My DIL coo's at one ohhh baby. I think I'll have a headache



good luck with that lady! ??
I am alone ?
I am alone ?
????
And I have liquor!
And I have liquor ? lol!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you made that day alone thing sound sooo lovely!! I was complaining about it..?
> I can’t believe YOU are getting SNOW and I am (In NJ) getting 60-62 degrees!!!
> is this for real or have I got covid??
> Boy... it’s like I always say :
> “Mother Nature is going through menopause again”. ?


It probably won't be that way tomorrow for you. It's headed your way. The snow is so pretty but sometimes causes havoc. But if I can just stay in and just watch I always enjoy it. Especially when the wild birds come for a visit. This is the first year I've had woodpeckers visiting. I want to get some pictures.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice.... no fancy scenes here. Wifey is putting the finishing touches on something new, a twist to the evening if I say. It’s about to go in the oven now where it will rise & who knows!
> 
> ps - rolled pastry, stuffed with spinach & cream cheese, parmesan, mozzarella, & cheddar!
> 
> View attachment 313857



YUUUUUUUUUMMMMM!!!!!
I WANT ALL OF THAT!!!
I’d put my foot in dat! ?
I can taste it now...and the smell!......
Ooooooo.... the smell!!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good luck with that lady! ??
> I am alone ?
> I am alone ?
> ????
> And I have liquor!
> And I have liquor ? lol!!!


See what I mean. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Well only 25 mins for us and Xmas 2020 will be here.
> I managed to get my last pressie for my brother in law sorted out - a falconry experience where he will get to fly a bird of prey. At least it's outdoors so less likely to be cancelled should covid persist.
> I'm going to my sisters for lunch tomorrow, and it will be quiet but very welcome
> So I wish you all a happy Christmas Day and hope it is everything you want it to be.
> Nos Da



May your day be Merry and Bright!!!!
Merry Christmas ??!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> ok, and here it is out of the oven, smothered in butter, garlic & Italian seasoning.
> 
> View attachment 313871



I repeat.... YUUUUUUUMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I tried to post a picture earlier of my laundry but it didn't so here it is again.
> View attachment 313872



what a beautiful kitty !
She must own the place .


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up. But exhausted now as it is past 12. So merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have the one that you want. ??


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> ok, and here it is out of the oven, smothered in butter, garlic & Italian seasoning.
> 
> View attachment 313871


That looks yummy!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I've seen Whitesnake 3 times. Always had hair envy after seeing David Coverdales locks.


Cool,I never had the opportunity.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good for Rose - she's looking after you!


Yep, Rose won this one. But it was for the best. Don't know how true it is but the repairman said the replacement springs are not available at building supply stores anymore. Because of the liability of how dangerous they can be installing them. He said I could order online. That would have taken at least 4 or 5 days. Maybe longer with the holidays. We wouldn't have been able that long to get into the garage


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thanks Rose!!!!!
> He needs a good butt kicking once in awhile! Poor kangaroo foot must hurt by now??? ?


Once the kangaroo got tired, Rose took over!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you made that day alone thing sound sooo lovely!! I was complaining about it..?
> I can’t believe YOU are getting SNOW and I am (In NJ) getting 60-62 degrees!!!
> is this for real or have I got covid??
> Boy... it’s like I always say :
> “Mother Nature is going through menopause again”. ?


81° here today. High of 59° tomorrow. ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And a jolly happy New year!
Lots of love from Adam, wifey and tidgy.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice.... no fancy scenes here. Wifey is putting the finishing touches on something new, a twist to the evening if I say. It’s about to go in the oven now where it will rise & who knows!
> 
> ps - rolled pastry, stuffed with spinach & cream cheese, parmesan, mozzarella, & cheddar!
> 
> View attachment 313857


Funnily enough I have plans for something similar for the new year... cheese and marmite in our case ?


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 313879
> And a jolly happy New year!
> Lots of love from Adam, wifey and tidgy.


Merry Christmas to you Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. On twitter I saw many ppls houses & farms flooding.....it’s always something.


The village where my in laws live in the Midlands is badly flooded. Luckily they’re on slightly higher ground.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Well only 25 mins for us and Xmas 2020 will be here.
> I managed to get my last pressie for my brother in law sorted out - a falconry experience where he will get to fly a bird of prey. At least it's outdoors so less likely to be cancelled should covid persist.
> I'm going to my sisters for lunch tomorrow, and it will be quiet but very welcome
> So I wish you all a happy Christmas Day and hope it is everything you want it to be.
> Nos Da


The falconry experience sounds amazing. Have a good Christmas Lyn x


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I tried to post a picture earlier of my laundry but it didn't so here it is again.
> View attachment 313872


The look there is daring you to complain about his choice of bed! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Well it's because of the European Starlings. I don't mind helping them but for heaven's sake! They're dang pigs! Other birds need a helping hand too. Where is a hawk when you need them??


Ironically it’s got to the point where they’re in decline over here. The places they’re thriving, like the USA and New Zealand, rightly regard them as pests because their flocks have become so huge.

Blame the Europeans... probably Brits... for introducing them.

ActuaIly think it may have been a German who decided to introduce every bird mentioned by Shakespeare to the USA. They didn’t do environmental impact assessments in those days


----------



## Zoeclare

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 313879
> And a jolly happy New year!
> Lots of love from Adam, wifey and tidgy.


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## EllieMay

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL! 
Love and hugs around the globe!


----------



## EllieMay

Quiche


----------



## Maro2Bear

Merry & Happy Christmas to All.

Hope everyone is safe & relaxing & winding down & staying safe.

A throwback to when our Sully was easier to pick up!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 313879
> And a jolly happy New year!
> Lots of love from Adam, wifey and tidgy.


Merry Christmas!!!!!
I hope one day you’ll get my card???
Happy to hear from you !!!!!?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 313880
> View attachment 313881
> 
> Quiche
> View attachment 313882
> View attachment 313883
> View attachment 313884



YUUUUMMMMIIIEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Merry & Happy Christmas to All.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe & relaxing & winding down & staying safe.
> 
> A throwback to when our Sully was easier to pick up!
> 
> View attachment 313891



merry Christmas to you too!!
How cut is that!!!!! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Now you’re all awake (hopefully) Merry Christmas one and all! xxx


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. It’s actually snowing here today. No real big thing, but yesterday this time it was over 60 F ! Today, snow


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is that a “good” thing then?


I liked him the best actually and he definitely was the most fun and exciting.


----------



## Yvonne G

My great grand kids made me a Christmas card and taped to the back was a gift card to Lowe's (a home improvement store). Do they know their great grama or what!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> My great grand kids made me a Christmas card and taped to the back was a gift card to Lowe's (a home improvement store). Do they know their great grama or what!!


Awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Awesome!


Smokey had a pretty good time in the doll room on your last visit, Maggs. I went in there to make up the bed and dolls all around the room were rearranged or knocked off shelves. Nothing broken. . . I thought his 'explorations ' were pretty cute.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 313879
> And a jolly happy New year!
> Lots of love from Adam, wifey and tidgy.


Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Merry Christmas from the Opo family!


----------



## Sterant

Merry Christmas All !!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Wishing everyone a very Happy, Merry Christmas!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain, rain rain and more rain ????? and very windy today. Temps are going to drop tomorrow....way low.
> 
> Sooo rain = project time.
> 
> I decided to build an upside down woodpecker suet cake feeder. The suet cake hangs under a housing roof area, allegedly making it much more difficult for grackles, crows & other birds to feed. Nuthatches, flickers and woodpeckers seem to enjoy.


Love emoji for the suet not the rain.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas Carol. I hope Santa is good to you and you have a lovely day in spite of Covid!


We had a lovely day thank you. Actually for the first time I actually enjoyed eating. Since I got covid my appetite went and I was just not interested in food at all. But today I was actually hungry. Which for me was a good sign. I am feeling better day by day. So a great day all in all. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice.... no fancy scenes here. Wifey is putting the finishing touches on something new, a twist to the evening if I say. It’s about to go in the oven now where it will rise & who knows!
> 
> ps - rolled pastry, stuffed with spinach & cream cheese, parmesan, mozzarella, & cheddar!
> 
> View attachment 313857


Ooohhh so how did it come out. Looks divine.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Merry Christmas Eve to you too ? hope you are feeling better. And your family too.


Thank you Cathie, I am. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well only 25 mins for us and Xmas 2020 will be here.
> I managed to get my last pressie for my brother in law sorted out - a falconry experience where he will get to fly a bird of prey. At least it's outdoors so less likely to be cancelled should covid persist.
> I'm going to my sisters for lunch tomorrow, and it will be quiet but very welcome
> So I wish you all a happy Christmas Day and hope it is everything you want it to be.
> Nos Da


Well done Lyn on finishing your xmas pressie shopping. I hope Xmas day has been a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> ok, and here it is out of the oven, smothered in butter, garlic & Italian seasoning.
> 
> View attachment 313871


Oh Wow. Looks really awesome. Your wife is welcome to cook for me any time. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Merry Christmas to all of you that do Christmas and happy day to all that don't. We're almost thru 2020. Yeah!??????


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I tried to post a picture earlier of my laundry but it didn't so here it is again.
> View attachment 313872


I love your laundry. ??


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I repeat.... YUUUUUUUMMMMM!!!!


Are you hinting??


----------



## JoesMum

One of my Christmas presents is a gorgeous little wooden spoon carved by my talented niece


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas Ray and Rose and of course Opo


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 313879
> And a jolly happy New year!
> Lots of love from Adam, wifey and tidgy.


A very Merry Christmas Adam Wifey and Tidgy.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas from the Opo family!
> View attachment 313899



how absolutely beautiful!!!
You all look stunning!!!
The tort (Opo) maybe my fav though cuz he’s got the hat! Lol.
So glad you had mom over too!
Fantastic! Looks peaceful.. how AWSOME.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I love your laundry. ??


Boy did I get in trouble with that load but I refused to think ok this Christmas sucks. I overloaded the washer and stuff went downhill quick. But I survived. Good thing I got a little Christmas present from nature.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Merry Christmas to you Adam, wifey and Tidgy.


Snap!!


----------



## CarolM

Zoeclare said:


> Merry Christmas!!


Merry Christmas.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!
> Love and hugs around the globe!


Merry Christmas Heather and family.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 313880
> View attachment 313881
> 
> Quiche
> View attachment 313882
> View attachment 313883
> View attachment 313884


Oohh yummy. You guys are all making me hungry again. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Merry Christmas Heather and family.



merriest of Christmases Carol!!
Hope you’re feeling better!!!
I wish you peace. 
at least for just one day


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Now you’re all awake (hopefully) Merry Christmas one and all! xxx


Sorry I made it only to 12.30 and then crashed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 313903
> 
> One of my Christmas presents is a gorgeous little wooden spoon carved by my talented niece



Very nice! Good to see that she is still carving away. There are a few carvers that I watch on TWITTER, one guy in particular - pass your daughter his website. He does all kinds of hand-carved things, plenty of animals
 http://www.techeneek.co.uk/


----------



## Ray--Opo

Sterant said:


> Merry Christmas All !!


Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas from the Opo family!
> View attachment 313899


Merry Christmas Opo Family. Love the photo.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 313903
> 
> One of my Christmas presents is a gorgeous little wooden spoon carved by my talented niece


That is wonderful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## CarolM

Sterant said:


> Merry Christmas All !!


Hey fancy seeing you in here Dan. A very Merry Christmas and to your family as well.


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wishing everyone a very Happy, Merry Christmas!


A Very Merry Christmas Anne


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> how absolutely beautiful!!!
> You all look stunning!!!
> The tort (Opo) maybe my fav though cuz he’s got the hat! Lol.
> So glad you had mom over too!
> Fantastic! Looks peaceful.. how AWSOME.


Thank you and Merry Christmas. My mother in law( Nanay)lives with us. She is experiencing life in the U.S.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 313903
> 
> One of my Christmas presents is a gorgeous little wooden spoon carved by my talented niece


That is gorgeous. Love it. A Very Merry Christmas Linda and too the family.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Boy did I get in trouble with that load but I refused to think ok this Christmas sucks. I overloaded the washer and stuff went downhill quick. But I survived. Good thing I got a little Christmas present from nature.
> View attachment 313904


You really are getting better and better with your photos.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Merry Christmas Ray and Rose and of course Opo


Thank you, Merry Christmas to you all.
We had to wake up Opo to take the picture?


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> merriest of Christmases Carol!!
> Hope you’re feeling better!!!
> I wish you peace.
> at least for just one day


Merry Christmas Yvonne. ?


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, Merry Christmas to you all.
> We had to wake up Opo to take the picture?


Poor Opo. Was he upset ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you and Merry Christmas. My mother in law( Nanay)lives with us. She is experiencing life in the U.S.



oh??? Then I would have had HER do all the cooking!???


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Poor Opo. Was he upset ?


No, more confused than anything. He walked out of his hide this morning and turned right around and went back to bed.
81° yesterday ,currently 54° now. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Poor Opo. Was he upset ?



does he look happy in that pic????


----------



## CarolM

Finally caught up again. While at the farm I took these photos and I thought of you @Yvonne G and your cacti collection and the video I took for all the bird lovers. They nothing special but they were cute. Although the sad thing is that my brother says that by tomorrow or the next day there will more than likely only be about 7 left because the Hawks get them. These little ones are only a day or two old.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> No, more confused than anything. He walked out of his hide this morning and turned right around and went back to bed.
> 81° yesterday ,currently 54° now. ?


Oh poor Opo. I would do that too if I could.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> Finally caught up again. While at the farm I took these photos and I thought of you @Yvonne G and your cacti collection and the video I took for all the bird lovers. They nothing special but they were cute. Although the sad thing is that my brother says that by tomorrow or the next day there will more than likely only be about 7 left because the Hawks get them. These little ones are only a day or two old.


Oh the photos didn't upload. Let me try again.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> does he look happy in that pic????


I couldn't tell because I was looking at all the beautiful decorations.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oh??? Then I would have had HER do all the cooking!???


She is cooking up a feast. Her is one of their favorites.


A must is usually spaghetti for celebrations in the Philippines (pasta)
but we are having seafood carbonara and a few more Filipino side dishes. Of course I have to have my stuffing. It will also be my job to cook the porterhouse steaks on the grill.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> She is cooking up a feast.
> Here is one of Nanay and Rose's favorite. Snapper, we are having all kinds of different Filipino dishes. It will be my job to cook the porterhouse steaks on the grill. A must for a Filipino celebration is spaghetti. But we are doing a seafood carbonara. A pasta dish is a must.


Our traditional feast is usually gammon, roast potatoes, veg, and with my brother it is Turkey and with Stephens Mom it is fillet. Lots of yummy food.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 313903
> 
> One of my Christmas presents is a gorgeous little wooden spoon carved by my talented niece


Yes she's so talented. What a lovely present.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what a beautiful kitty !
> She must own the place .


It's funny I knew he'd pose for me if I threw it on the floor on the way to the washer. Dilly is silly.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Ironically it’s got to the point where they’re in decline over here. The places they’re thriving, like the USA and New Zealand, rightly regard them as pests because their flocks have become so huge.
> 
> Blame the Europeans... probably Brits... for introducing them.
> 
> ActuaIly think it may have been a German who decided to introduce every bird mentioned by Shakespeare to the USA. They didn’t do environmental impact assessments in those days


Well I actually enjoyed them all today. It was a starling that nagged me into filling the feeder. He was peeking in the window and pecking sooo... I got off my bum and braved the cold. I was going to anyway but he was in a hurry ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 313879
> And a jolly happy New year!
> Lots of love from Adam, wifey and tidgy.


Lots of love and hugs to you wifey and tidgy too.??? Time to ring in the new year too! Almost. It could slow down and I wouldn't care. Every day is a blessing


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The look there is daring you to complain about his choice of bed! ?


Yep he wouldn't do his pretty face. You aughta see his really ugly condescending face. It's hilarious.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 313880
> View attachment 313881
> 
> Quiche
> View attachment 313882
> View attachment 313883
> View attachment 313884


Looks so good... and a good idea. I used to have a recipe for a pizza dough made with eggs and flour and stuff but no yeast. It's here. I just have to find the little book.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> You really are getting better and better with your photos.


Thanks. Well the thing is all these have been through glass. I really wish I could get some while I'm outside. Also the lighting has to be just right so it's catch as catch can. Then I get so excited that my hand shakes. Good photos are a streak of luck even for the best which I'm not. That's not going to stop me though.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Merry Christmas all! How everyone had a great day with their families. Look forward to move into the new year and new experiences. Stay safe friends!


----------



## EllieMay

Good night my friends.. Merry Christmas again!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy birthday to our Boxing Day baby Noël.

Hope you have a good time @AZtortMom  ??


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day to you all.
I hope your Xmas Day was happy and that Santa brought you a few nice things.
We are bracing ourselves for the not so welcome guest - Storm Bella - tonight, but hopefully we should have some drier and calmer weather for the next week - the ground needs a chance to dry out!
Have a good day and I may see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!
My sister in law made this pillow for Opo.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Birthday Noel !
@AZtortMom


----------



## EllieMay

Headed for Saki and Sushi today! 
Happy weekend!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Headed for Saki and Sushi today!
> Happy weekend!!!


Yum enjoy. You should watch The Wizard of Oz. Everytime someone says Toto you drink a shot of Saki.???????


----------



## Lyn W

Evening all!
It's very lively here at the moment.
I just thought the roof was going to come off the house with the last big gust of wind....quite scary!
I certainly won't be going to bed until its calmed down.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Borthd


Ray--Opo said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas!
> My sister in law made this pillow for Opo.
> View attachment 313961
> View attachment 313961


That's lovely - she's very clever.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> It's very lively here at the moment.
> I just thought the roof was going to come off the house with the last big gust of wind....quite scary!
> I certainly won't be going to bed until its calmed down.


It’s just started getting lively here. Being thw opposite side of the country, it wasn’t certain that it would reach us, but it’s definitely getting pretty windy now

Food luck!


----------



## Lyn W

@AZtortMom Happy birthday Noel hope you are doing something yo celebrate on your special day.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s just started getting lively here. Being thw opposite side of the country, it wasn’t certain that it would reach us, but it’s definitely getting pretty windy now


We're up to about 57 mph gusts now. 
I think most of England and Wales have a yellow/amber warning.
Supposed to be easing after about 2 a.m. I think.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> We're up to about 57 mph gusts now.
> I think most of England and Wales have a yellow/amber warning.
> Supposed to be easing after about 2 a.m. I think.


 With storms like this that often we miss out or are on the extreme edge. With wimds prevailing from the south west we just don’t get hit. A strong northerly is another matter; Norfolk offers no protection 

That was what was so unusual about 1987... a direct hit and the rest of the country wasn’t affected


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oh??? Then I would have had HER do all the cooking!???


She does 90% of the cooking. It is her kitchen and don't mess with it. She won't even let me bring my dirty dishes to the sink. That's hard for me to do, because I was raised to do that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> We're up to about 57 mph gusts now.
> I think most of England and Wales have a yellow/amber warning.
> Supposed to be easing after about 2 a.m. I think.


Hang on!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> does he look happy in that pic????


I think he was half awake. He didn't move at all.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Oh poor Opo. I would do that too if I could.


Opo came out today about 11:00 am. Walked out to his basking stone in the sun for about 1/2 hour and then right back to bed. 58° here today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Our traditional feast is usually gammon, roast potatoes, veg, and with my brother it is Turkey and with Stephens Mom it is fillet. Lots of yummy food.


Sounds great!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good evening all.

Finished up & hung my handy dandy upside down woodpecker feeder. It conveniently houses one, possibly two 5x5” suet cakes.

Thatched Roof



The Key Element/Screened Basement


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo came out today about 11:00 am. Walked out to his basking stone in the sun for about 1/2 hour and then right back to bed. 58° here today.


Lola hasn't been out at all today, not even to see off the 'intruder tort' in his territory.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> With storms like this that often we miss out or are on the extreme edge. With wimds prevailing from the south west we just don’t get hit. A strong northerly is another matter; Norfolk offers no protection
> 
> That was what was so unusual about 1987... a direct hit and the rest of the country wasn’t affected


I remember that - all those trees in Kent just felled like dominoes.
It was shocking at the time.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Finished up & hung my handy dandy upside down woodpecker feeder. It conveniently houses one, possibly two 5x5” suet cakes.
> 
> Thatched Roof
> View attachment 313975
> 
> 
> The Key Element/Screened Basement
> View attachment 313976


That’s an excellent bit of design! I love it


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Evening all!
> It's very lively here at the moment.
> I just thought the roof was going to come off the house with the last big gust of wind....quite scary!
> I certainly won't be going to bed until its calmed down.


Hang on, hopefully the the wind will be kind to your roof.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hang on, hopefully the the wind will be kind to your roof.


???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Happy Borthd
> 
> That's lovely - she's very clever.


She got a embroider a few months ago. She is having fun with it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Finished up & hung my handy dandy upside down woodpecker feeder. It conveniently houses one, possibly two 5x5” suet cakes.
> 
> Thatched Roof
> View attachment 313975
> 
> 
> The Key Element/Screened Basement
> View attachment 313976


Nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> That’s an excellent bit of design! I love it



Thanks. The roof lifts right up, so easy to pop in another suet cake. I’ll have to take a pix in situ.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks. The roof lifts right up, so easy to pop in another suet cake. I’ll have to take a pix in situ.


I don't know if where you live. If there are craft shows where you can rent a table to sell your crafts. Have you ever done anything like that?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Finished up & hung my handy dandy upside down woodpecker feeder. It conveniently houses one, possibly two 5x5” suet cakes.
> 
> Thatched Roof
> View attachment 313975
> 
> 
> The Key Element/Screened Basement
> View attachment 313976


I like that. I can see it working for darling little woodpeckers. They'll figure out how to find the basement. My woodpeckers just hang out until they can find a time when there's no starlings.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Boxing Day to you all.
> I hope your Xmas Day was happy and that Santa brought you a few nice things.
> We are bracing ourselves for the not so welcome guest - Storm Bella - tonight, but hopefully we should have some drier and calmer weather for the next week - the ground needs a chance to dry out!
> Have a good day and I may see you later.
> TTFN


I need to look up boxing day. Have no clue what it is. But I hope the end of it finds you still celebrating with lola.?


----------



## Lyn W

Oh no the lights are flickering now! 
I hope we don't get a power cut!
I'd better get a hot water bottle ready for Lola.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo came out today about 11:00 am. Walked out to his basking stone in the sun for about 1/2 hour and then right back to bed. 58° here today.


Sapphire came out long enough to eat. He's a house tortoise but still watches the weather.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Oh no the lights are flickering now!
> I hope we don't get a power cut!
> I'd better get a hot water bottle ready for Lola.


I hope so too for you. We're having some weather issues too about power for lights heat and such. Here it's really cold with lots of snow. I'll send prayers your way.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I hope so too for you. We're having some weather issues too about power for lights heat and such. Here it's really cold with lots of snow. I'll send prayers your way.?


Thanks Cathy - it seems to have settled down for now but I can't get the tv to come back on. 
The strong winds and rain should have passed by in the next few hours but this is one of the worst storms here for a very long time.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Yum enjoy. You should watch The Wizard of Oz. Everytime someone says Toto you drink a shot of Saki.???????


I think that might do me in.. !! Fun trying though


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathy - it seems to have settled down for now but I can't get the tv to come back on.
> The strong winds and rain should have passed by in the next few hours but this is one of the worst storms here for a very long time.


Same here. We don't have a snow storm now but we got a lot of snow. Instead of 2" it's 9. That much snow causes weight on the power lines and everyone's electricity is overloaded too for heat and all the other stuff. We haven't had this much snow at one time for a long time. I'm trying not to complain because it is more normal .?


----------



## EllieMay

Storms sound scary. Everyone stay safe!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> She is cooking up a feast. Her is one of their favorites.
> View attachment 313916
> 
> A must is usually spaghetti for celebrations in the Philippines (pasta)
> but we are having seafood carbonara and a few more Filipino side dishes. Of course I have to have my stuffing. It will also be my job to cook the porterhouse steaks on the grill.



I had spaghetti and meatballs for Christmas!
I figured I was only one person why would I make a turkey?
You’re like me.... all the sides but if I don’t get MY stuffing .... I’m off in a huff. I throw an “adult temper tantrum”! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> She does 90% of the cooking. It is her kitchen and don't mess with it. She won't even let me bring my dirty dishes to the sink. That's hard for me to do, because I was raised to do that.



god bless her. She sounds wonderful.
Lots of “thank you’s” and “please’s”.
Girls love that kinda stuff.
Maybe a bunch of flowers to say ...
“Just for being you” kinda thing...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Finished up & hung my handy dandy upside down woodpecker feeder. It conveniently houses one, possibly two 5x5” suet cakes.
> 
> Thatched Roof
> View attachment 313975
> 
> 
> The Key Element/Screened Basement
> View attachment 313976



I wish I had 1// your talent.


----------



## JoesMum

Welll that was definitely a dark and stormy night. we have a bay window on our bedroom and the wind was howling round it and the rain lashing against it all night. It’s calmer now and we’ll check the fences and the floor (for roof tiles) shortly. There are a lot of trees down according to the radio travel news.

I hope things are OK with you Lyn


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Welll that was definitely a dark and stormy night. we have a bay window on our bedroom and the wind was howling round it and the rain lashing against it all night. It’s calmer now and we’ll check the fences and the floor (for roof tiles) shortly. There are a lot of trees down according to the radio travel news.
> 
> I hope things are OK with you Lyn


Hope you find nothing! I think Wind may be the biggest scare factor for me in storms. It seems to be the most destructive.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Welll that was definitely a dark and stormy night. we have a bay window on our bedroom and the wind was howling round it and the rain lashing against it all night. It’s calmer now and we’ll check the fences and the floor (for roof tiles) shortly. There are a lot of trees down according to the radio travel news.
> 
> I hope things are OK with you Lyn


Thankfully all OK in the end, but it was about 5 a.m before it finally calmed down. 
Some of the houses nearby have lost slates, but so far I've not found any obvious damage to my house and the leak I found the other day isn't any worse - maybe due to wind direction. 
I haven't heard any local reports about damage or trees down yet but I'm sure there will be.
I hope your house and fences are still intact, Linda.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I had spaghetti and meatballs for Christmas!
> I figured I was only one person why would I make a turkey?
> You’re like me.... all the sides but if I don’t get MY stuffing .... I’m off in a huff. I throw an “adult temper tantrum”! ?


I always fix a turkey or two during the holidays. I 
LOVE turkey!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I always fix a turkey or two during the holidays. I
> LOVE turkey!!



Yes - we saw whole turkey here on sale for fifty cents a pound! Some good deals to be had.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Glad to hear all of our UK folks survived Big Bella of a storm. Wow. I’m seeing all kinds of flooding of streams, becks, peoples houses.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully all OK in the end, but it was about 5 a.m before it finally calmed down.
> Some of the houses nearby have lost slates, but so far I've not found any obvious damage to my house and the leak I found the other day isn't any worse - maybe due to wind direction.
> I haven't heard any local reports about damage or trees down yet but I'm sure there will be.
> I hope your house and fences are still intact, Linda.


All on one piece too thankfully 

The wind brought some of the Christmas lights down in the town, but the council was sorting those out when we walked through on our daily constitutional.

The trees have taken a battering locally and the river is very full. There’s a flood warning out. The council has advised people not to park in the supermarket car parks which are low level and designed to take flood water away from the High Street.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Susquehanna River, up north and to the east of me, is at flood stage, endangering many folks downstream. 17 of the 23 “flood gates” at the big Conowingo Dam are open, letting water pour out, flooding folks who live downstream. Rain? Nope...due to all the snow up in Pennsylvania & New Jersey melting at once.

Its always something.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully all OK in the end, but it was about 5 a.m before it finally calmed down.
> Some of the houses nearby have lost slates, but so far I've not found any obvious damage to my house and the leak I found the other day isn't any worse - maybe due to wind direction.
> I haven't heard any local reports about damage or trees down yet but I'm sure there will be.
> I hope your house and fences are still intact, Linda.


Good good!?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I always fix a turkey or two during the holidays. I
> LOVE turkey!!


I love it too. I've probably ruined it for the holidays for me though. I have it now and then all year long. I don't enjoy already cooked frozen for leftovers. So I try to come up with something different on the holidays. This year I did cornish game hens. So Joe could have his bird food for Christmas.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Susquehanna River, up north and to the east of me, is at flood stage, endangering many folks downstream. 17 of the 23 “flood gates” at the big Conowingo Dam are open, letting water pour out, flooding folks who live downstream. Rain? Nope...due to all the snow up in Pennsylvania & New Jersey melting at once.
> 
> Its always something.


We're going to have that too soon. The snow is melting fast today and there was a lot. It's 46f now thank the good Lord. I won't have to unbury the car tomorrow. I need to go shopping. But my back yard could become an ice skating rink. We'll see.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I wish I had 1// your talent.



Thanks. I think everyone “has something“ that they are good at. Painting, decorating, taking care of ppl or animals, gardening, carving spoons, etc. Things like painting or woodworking are a bit more visually “tangible”.


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening.. I’m a bit in my emotions today as it’s Jess’s 18th birthday.. it’s certainly not what I’ve envisioned for her all of these years. I’ve made her a strawberry pie and cooked a stuffed chicken with air rolls and cinnamon butter. We are having a Harry Potter marathon.. at 18, she should be out living it up.. but I’ve banned all her friends save 1 ( who is coming over tonight) and she’s not allowed out yet due to circumstances.. I second guess my decisions but keeping her safe is my top priority.. I hope she can make up for this another year..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good evening.. I’m a bit in my emotions today as it’s Jess’s 18th birthday.. it’s certainly not what I’ve envisioned for her all of these years. I’ve made her a strawberry pie and cooked a stuffed chicken with air rolls and cinnamon butter. We are having a Harry Potter marathon.. at 18, she should be out living it up.. but I’ve banned all her friends save 1 ( who is coming over tonight) and she’s not allowed out yet due to circumstances.. I second guess my decisions but keeping her safe is my top priority.. I hope she can make up for this another year..



Yeah, you’re doing the right thing. Last thing Jess needs is something whacko to somehow accidentally happen. Even at home, the more peeps around - things happen. Murphy’s Law. Couple all of that with COVID & you have major chances of something. Be safe.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, to make a short story longer..... we like to burn incense in our house/kitchen living room, etc, but lo & behold it seems like we never have the right holder. Sooooooo, long time readers here will recall that last year I picked up some discarded Cherry logs & branches that someone dumped on the road near our house. I still have some of this left & we knocked out a little incense holder.

Here’s a quick 30 sec video for those interested.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, you’re doing the right thing. Last thing Jess needs is something whacko to somehow accidentally happen. Even at home, the more peeps around - things happen. Murphy’s Law. Couple all of that with COVID & you have major chances of something. Be safe.


Thanks .. I needed to hear ( or read) that..


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good evening.. I’m a bit in my emotions today as it’s Jess’s 18th birthday.. it’s certainly not what I’ve envisioned for her all of these years. I’ve made her a strawberry pie and cooked a stuffed chicken with air rolls and cinnamon butter. We are having a Harry Potter marathon.. at 18, she should be out living it up.. but I’ve banned all her friends save 1 ( who is coming over tonight) and she’s not allowed out yet due to circumstances.. I second guess my decisions but keeping her safe is my top priority.. I hope she can make up for this another year..


Covid alone is enough reason to keep gatherings small. The last thing she, or you, need is that complicating her recovery.

This is such a tough year. My in laws celbrate their diamond wedding anniversary in January. The big family party they hoped for has been shelved for the foreseeable future


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Covid alone is enough reason to keep gatherings small. The last thing she, or you, need is that complicating her recovery.
> 
> This is such a tough year. My in laws celbrate their diamond wedding anniversary in January. The big family party they hoped for has been shelved for the foreseeable future


60 years is an amazing accomplishment... hopefully they can make up for the family party later. The world is hard enough, so I find it incredibly sad that we are limited on acknowledging the really great life events!
I wish them a very awesome anniversary!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good evening.. I’m a bit in my emotions today as it’s Jess’s 18th birthday.. it’s certainly not what I’ve envisioned for her all of these years. I’ve made her a strawberry pie and cooked a stuffed chicken with air rolls and cinnamon butter. We are having a Harry Potter marathon.. at 18, she should be out living it up.. but I’ve banned all her friends save 1 ( who is coming over tonight) and she’s not allowed out yet due to circumstances.. I second guess my decisions but keeping her safe is my top priority.. I hope she can make up for this another year..


Happy 18th Birthday to Jess!
Sounds like you have a lovely day planned for her even if it is quieter than she may have normally had and I'm sure she appreciates and understands all your efforts to keep her safe. 
I hope that everyone who has had to miss out on big celebrations world wide this last year will get the chance to make up for it in 2021.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
It's a bank holiday here in the UK because Boxing Day fell on Saturday, so a long weekend for many. 
Most if the supermarkets are open, even if they will be closing earlier than usual. 
I'm not going anywhere today - I have enough food for Lol until tomorrow and then I will just be doing a very quick salad grab for him.
I know of so many people now who have this new strain of covid which seems to be spreading much more quickly than the original, that it's safer to stay home!
I have plenty of things to do to keep me occupied. 
Happy Monday and TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> It's a bank holiday here in the UK because Boxing Day fell on Saturday, so a long weekend for many.
> Most if the supermarkets are open, even if they will be closing earlier than usual.
> I'm not going anywhere today - I have enough food for Lol until tomorrow and then I will just be doing a very quick salad grab for him.
> I know of so many people now who have this new strain of covid which seems to be spreading much more quickly than the original, that it's safer to stay home!
> I have plenty of things to do to keep me occupied.
> Happy Monday and TTFN



Yes....best to stay home! Garden, cook, read a book, paint, carve, watch a movie, build a box, learn a skill. Stay safe!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Welll that was definitely a dark and stormy night. we have a bay window on our bedroom and the wind was howling round it and the rain lashing against it all night. It’s calmer now and we’ll check the fences and the floor (for roof tiles) shortly. There are a lot of trees down according to the radio travel news.
> 
> I hope things are OK with you Lyn



I hope everything g is ok?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Christmas was colder here in North Florida than it's been in recent years. Clear blue skies, but cold. We had a couple nights there with lows in the 20s F, actually.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good evening.. I’m a bit in my emotions today as it’s Jess’s 18th birthday.. it’s certainly not what I’ve envisioned for her all of these years. I’ve made her a strawberry pie and cooked a stuffed chicken with air rolls and cinnamon butter. We are having a Harry Potter marathon.. at 18, she should be out living it up.. but I’ve banned all her friends save 1 ( who is coming over tonight) and she’s not allowed out yet due to circumstances.. I second guess my decisions but keeping her safe is my top priority.. I hope she can make up for this another year..


Sounds like a wonderful dinner. Keeping her safe is definitely the priority. 
Heather I kept assuming Opo would be over 40 lbs by now. We weighed Opo today. He was only 39lb 14 oz. He usually averaged about 2 lbs a month. This time only 1 lb a month.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I always fix a turkey or two during the holidays. I
> LOVE turkey!!



me tooo!!!! And STUFFING!!!!
I would have had that if all the people in my life didn’t stink! (I kept it clean for the kiddies, but I think the adults know the word I WANTED to use)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Susquehanna River, up north and to the east of me, is at flood stage, endangering many folks downstream. 17 of the 23 “flood gates” at the big Conowingo Dam are open, letting water pour out, flooding folks who live downstream. Rain? Nope...due to all the snow up in Pennsylvania & New Jersey melting at once.
> 
> Its always something.


Sorry . I will tell New Jersey to come pick up their water mess. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good evening.. I’m a bit in my emotions today as it’s Jess’s 18th birthday.. it’s certainly not what I’ve envisioned for her all of these years. I’ve made her a strawberry pie and cooked a stuffed chicken with air rolls and cinnamon butter. We are having a Harry Potter marathon.. at 18, she should be out living it up.. but I’ve banned all her friends save 1 ( who is coming over tonight) and she’s not allowed out yet due to circumstances.. I second guess my decisions but keeping her safe is my top priority.. I hope she can make up for this another year..



HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESS!!!!!
But in my opinion.... you were right in keeping her home. 
When she does eventually go out for her birthdays I might just follow her in the car! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, to make a short story longer..... we like to burn incense in our house/kitchen living room, etc, but lo & behold it seems like we never have the right holder. Sooooooo, long time readers here will recall that last year I picked up some discarded Cherry logs & branches that someone dumped on the road near our house. I still have some of this left & we knocked out a little incense holder.
> 
> Here’s a quick 30 sec video for those interested.



THATS WOOD!!????
OMG!!!!! 
sooooo talented!
I bet it smells great in there...
I’m wondering if it would mask the smell of pot? (Burning incense..)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like a wonderful dinner. Keeping her safe is definitely the priority.
> Heather I kept assuming Opo would be over 40 lbs by now. We weighed Opo today. He was only 39lb 14 oz. He usually averaged about 2 lbs a month. This time only 1 lb a month.



Im just back from the vets and they say that my girl IS 119 lbs.!!!!!! And she is a Sulcata!
Tom said they don’t go beyond 80lbs?
Maybe she just fat? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Im just back from the vets and they say that my girl IS 119 lbs.!!!!!! And she is a Sulcata!
> Tom said they don’t go beyond 80lbs?
> Maybe she just fat? ?


BIG BONED or SHELLED?


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Merry Christmas all! How everyone had a great day with their families. Look forward to move into the new year and new experiences. Stay safe friends!


You too.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday to our Boxing Day baby Noël.
> 
> Hope you have a good time @AZtortMom  ??


A very happy belated Birthday Noel. ? @AZtortMom


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Boxing Day to you all.
> I hope your Xmas Day was happy and that Santa brought you a few nice things.
> We are bracing ourselves for the not so welcome guest - Storm Bella - tonight, but hopefully we should have some drier and calmer weather for the next week - the ground needs a chance to dry out!
> Have a good day and I may see you later.
> TTFN


I hope that the storm wasn't too bad. I supposed I will find out though if I carry on reading.......??


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas!
> My sister in law made this pillow for Opo.
> View attachment 313961
> View attachment 313961


aaahhhhh that is an awesome pillow. I absolutely love it. Well done Sister-in-law.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo came out today about 11:00 am. Walked out to his basking stone in the sun for about 1/2 hour and then right back to bed. 58° here today.


mmmm, Clever Opo.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Finished up & hung my handy dandy upside down woodpecker feeder. It conveniently houses one, possibly two 5x5” suet cakes.
> 
> Thatched Roof
> View attachment 313975
> 
> 
> The Key Element/Screened Basement
> View attachment 313976


Clever. Love it. !!!!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> All on one piece too thankfully
> 
> The wind brought some of the Christmas lights down in the town, but the council was sorting those out when we walked through on our daily constitutional.
> 
> The trees have taken a battering locally and the river is very full. There’s a flood warning out. The council has advised people not to park in the supermarket car parks which are low level and designed to take flood water away from the High Street.


Thankfully both you an your family and Lyn are all okay. glad to read that you all survived Bella.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Susquehanna River, up north and to the east of me, is at flood stage, endangering many folks downstream. 17 of the 23 “flood gates” at the big Conowingo Dam are open, letting water pour out, flooding folks who live downstream. Rain? Nope...due to all the snow up in Pennsylvania & New Jersey melting at once.
> 
> Its always something.


Sigh!!!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good evening.. I’m a bit in my emotions today as it’s Jess’s 18th birthday.. it’s certainly not what I’ve envisioned for her all of these years. I’ve made her a strawberry pie and cooked a stuffed chicken with air rolls and cinnamon butter. We are having a Harry Potter marathon.. at 18, she should be out living it up.. but I’ve banned all her friends save 1 ( who is coming over tonight) and she’s not allowed out yet due to circumstances.. I second guess my decisions but keeping her safe is my top priority.. I hope she can make up for this another year..


Always go with your gut, it is when we second guess ourselves and follow that second guess that we make mistakes. And you are being a Mother - There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. A Very belated Happy Birthday Jess. And Well done Heather on doing such a fine job of raising a very brave and amazing girl.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, to make a short story longer..... we like to burn incense in our house/kitchen living room, etc, but lo & behold it seems like we never have the right holder. Sooooooo, long time readers here will recall that last year I picked up some discarded Cherry logs & branches that someone dumped on the road near our house. I still have some of this left & we knocked out a little incense holder.
> 
> Here’s a quick 30 sec video for those interested.


oh!!! I do love that one as well. But then again, you know me by now I love anything made from wood. But especially your work.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Tuesday!
It's cold but sunny here today - just how I like my winter days.
The only downside for me is that I've just realised the bully bloke form next door is shielding again which means he will be home all day everyday for the foreseeable future. 
Seems pointless not going to work when they have his stepdaughter, who works in a supermarket, her kid and her boyfriend (who is working in other homes) in their house everyday. Some people are asking for trouble by ignoring the rules but somehow manage to avoid it,

Lola is still tucked up in bed but he is about to be rudely awakened for a warm bath.
TTFN


----------



## CarolM

It is the second day back at work, and things seem to be getting along nicely. (Not the best use of grammar, but who cares ....nobody except maybe Anne. ) I feel for everybody on that side, as it is nice and hot over here. Although sometimes maybe a little to hot for a nice and comfy feeling. But beggars cannot be choosers right. I took some photos of Rue trying to get it on with Clark, hopefully he is too young to make anything. Either that or I a going to have to seperate Rue from the others so that we don't have any great grand children. I am still too young to be a great granny. I must post the pics on here, but will have to log in on my phone so that I can attach the pics directly from my phone. Anyway, lunch time is almost over at work and I need to get back to the grindstone. Until later peeps. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday!
> It's cold but sunny here today - just how I like my winter days.
> The only downside for me is that I've just realised the bully bloke form next door is shielding again which means he will be home all day everyday for the foreseeable future.
> Seems pointless not going to work when they have his stepdaughter, who works in a supermarket, her kid and her boyfriend (who is working in other homes) in their house everyday. Some people are asking for trouble by ignoring the rules but somehow manage to avoid it,
> 
> Lola is still tucked up in bed but he is about to be rudely awakened for a warm bath.
> TTFN


Oh dear. Well I hope the Bully Bloke stays away from you and leaves you in peace at least.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> It is the second day back at work, and things seem to be getting along nicely. (Not the best use of grammar, but who cares ....nobody except maybe Anne. ) I feel for everybody on that side, as it is nice and hot over here. Although sometimes maybe a little to hot for a nice and comfy feeling. But beggars cannot be choosers right. I took some photos of Rue trying to get it on with Clark, hopefully he is too young to make anything. Either that or I a going to have to seperate Rue from the others so that we don't have any great grand children. I am still too young to be a great granny. I must post the pics on here, but will have to log in on my phone so that I can attach the pics directly from my phone. Anyway, lunch time is almost over at work and I need to get back to the grindstone. Until later peeps. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds like a wonderful dinner. Keeping her safe is definitely the priority.
> Heather I kept assuming Opo would be over 40 lbs by now. We weighed Opo today. He was only 39lb 14 oz. He usually averaged about 2 lbs a month. This time only 1 lb a month.


Opo looks wonderful! At 3-1/2, I would think his weight is perfect. I’m not at all surprised that his growth slowed down this month with all the cold spells.. there have been plenty of days that none of mine came out of their house . Toretto has a full year on OPO and they weigh almost the same.. pickles is a year behind OPO and he is 10lbs lighter... Crusher is the same age as pickles and he’s 15lbs less than that... Healthy growth!! That’s what matters.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Im just back from the vets and they say that my girl IS 119 lbs.!!!!!! And she is a Sulcata!
> Tom said they don’t go beyond 80lbs?
> Maybe she just fat? ?


Youve got to post some pictures! My son says we don’t use the word fat in our house... I am very content to let this rule stand ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday!
> It's cold but sunny here today - just how I like my winter days.
> The only downside for me is that I've just realised the bully bloke form next door is shielding again which means he will be home all day everyday for the foreseeable future.
> Seems pointless not going to work when they have his stepdaughter, who works in a supermarket, her kid and her boyfriend (who is working in other homes) in their house everyday. Some people are asking for trouble by ignoring the rules but somehow manage to avoid it,
> 
> Lola is still tucked up in bed but he is about to be rudely awakened for a warm bath.
> TTFN


Maybe his shielding will keep him completely indoors and out of your space!) (one can always hope) ... Enjoy the sauna, LOLA!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It is the second day back at work, and things seem to be getting along nicely. (Not the best use of grammar, but who cares ....nobody except maybe Anne. ) I feel for everybody on that side, as it is nice and hot over here. Although sometimes maybe a little to hot for a nice and comfy feeling. But beggars cannot be choosers right. I took some photos of Rue trying to get it on with Clark, hopefully he is too young to make anything. Either that or I a going to have to seperate Rue from the others so that we don't have any great grand children. I am still too young to be a great granny. I must post the pics on here, but will have to log in on my phone so that I can attach the pics directly from my phone. Anyway, lunch time is almost over at work and I need to get back to the grindstone. Until later peeps. ?


No to babies???? Carol, that’s just unheard of!!!! ???? Enjoy your sunshine Lady!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> No to babies???? Carol, that’s just unheard of!!!! ???? Enjoy your sunshine Lady!


I am firmly behind no babies! They are for some and bless your heart, but keep your walking petri dish away from me!!! I like mine to be fury so unless you got an Ewok!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...


----------



## JoesMum

L


EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...


Oh no! ? That’s awful news. Massive, electronic hugs, thoughts and prayers all with you and your family. This has definitely been a terrible year


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...



Ogh my gosh. We all have our fingers crossed. Hoping for the best. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...



????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I can’t even speak. I am so sorry. Keep positive thoughts!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning all. Every week or so we drop a piece of blanched cucumber or zucchini (courgette) into our aquarium as a treat. Our pleco keeps things very ckean and really enjoys this treat. As do the catfish x6 and goldfish.

A Pix



and a Video


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blaenau Ffestiniog, Wales - Visited here many years ago. Cold, dark, rainy, dreich day. Hardly anyone present. Visitor’s Center was empty. Cafe, barely open. But they had a few day old Welsh Cakes. These cakes, plus a spot of tea did wonders. Pretty easy to whip up.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Blaenau Ffestiniog, Wales - Visited here many years ago. Cold, dark, rainy, dreich day. Hardly anyone present. Visitor’s Center was empty. Cafe, barely open. But they had a few day old Welsh Cakes. These cakes, plus a spot of tea did wonders. Pretty easy to whip up.
> 
> View attachment 314110
> 
> 
> View attachment 314111


Mum’s recipe for Welsh cakes is simply flour, egg, dried fruit and sugar.

No spice, no sprinkled sugar.

There are as many variants on this recipe as there are cooks 

Delicious with a lump of cheese. Caerphilly, Wensleydale or a strong Cheddar are my preference


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all. Every week or so we drop a piece of blanched cucumber or zucchini (courgette) into our aquarium as a treat. Our pleco keeps things very ckean and really enjoys this treat. As do the catfish x6 and goldfish.
> 
> A Pix
> View attachment 314108
> 
> 
> and a Video





We have cucumber in the tank too. Here one of the Clown Loaches attended by the Golden Barbs. The Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish) which looks a bit like a Plec is proving camera shy.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...


I'm so very, very sorry to hear this. Sending good vibes and prayers his way.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...


Oh Cricky, Can you guys just not get a break!!! Enough now 2020!! . I am so sorry Heather. A very big electronic hug and of course you and your father are in my prayers. I pray that your Father pulls through. ????


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all. Every week or so we drop a piece of blanched cucumber or zucchini (courgette) into our aquarium as a treat. Our pleco keeps things very ckean and really enjoys this treat. As do the catfish x6 and goldfish.
> 
> A Pix
> View attachment 314108
> 
> 
> and a Video


Oh wow. I did not know you could feed them veg.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 314115
> 
> We have cucumber in the tank too. Here one of the Clown Loaches attended by the Golden Barbs. The Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish) which looks a bit like a Plec is proving camera shy.


I have learnt something new today. Never really thought about putting veg in a fish tank. But if I ever get a fish tank I will definitely try it. ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh wow. I did not know you could feed them veg.


Many of them are vegetarian 

Defrosted frozen peas with the skin removed are very popular too


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, to make a short story longer..... we like to burn incense in our house/kitchen living room, etc, but lo & behold it seems like we never have the right holder. Sooooooo, long time readers here will recall that last year I picked up some discarded Cherry logs & branches that someone dumped on the road near our house. I still have some of this left & we knocked out a little incense holder.
> 
> Here’s a quick 30 sec video for those interested.


Nice. I like insense too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Mum’s recipe for Welsh cakes is simply flour, egg, dried fruit and sugar.
> 
> No spice, no sprinkled sugar.
> 
> There are as many variants on this recipe as there are cooks
> 
> Delicious with a lump of cheese. Caerphilly, Wensleydale or a strong Cheddar are my preference



Wensleydale please!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thanks .. I needed to hear ( or read) that..


I agree also. Joe is in lockdown except for his adult program and has been since March. The only reason he's in that is because he would be to isolated otherwise. I'm sure with all the surgerys and things she's had to go through her immune system has been overloaded.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice cool to cold sunny bright day. Believe it or not, we were out working on our deck! Yes, it’s not quite finished yet, but we are on a roll now.

All of the old boards up & removed. All new boards cut & 45 degree angles cut where they meet the house or sun room. Now, it’s just the final cuts & placing in the final smaller pieces. We have a process in place, now it’s just a few more cuts. Then we’ll start screwing in the boards. A few things bogged us down......working on the Ships galley cabinet, cut on my arm, nice kayaking weather!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...


So very sorry to hear you are going through this Heather.
I hope your Dad can find the strength to fight this too and that you can find the strength to cope with yet more worry. 
You are all in my thoughts.
Take care


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Blaenau Ffestiniog, Wales - Visited here many years ago. Cold, dark, rainy, dreich day. Hardly anyone present. Visitor’s Center was empty. Cafe, barely open. But they had a few day old Welsh Cakes. These cakes, plus a spot of tea did wonders. Pretty easy to whip up.
> 
> View attachment 314110
> 
> 
> View attachment 314111


Staple food here!
I've never made any myself but my mother used to make a huge batch of them on a bake stone.
They were delicious especially straight off the bakestone and warm.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Staple food here!


I always have some in the freezer. They’re a handy snack food. I do need to make a fesh batch as stocks are running low.


----------



## JoesMum

I just wanted to share this post as it’s so uplifting.

The hedgehog featured is one of our patients at my rescue. He got a really nasty wound on his back from a Strimmer (String Trimmer) used by a careless gardener.

The scarring has made it difficult for him to roll up which he needs to be able to do if we are to release him. Our vet nurse, called in a favour from a pet physiotherapist she knows


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 314115
> 
> We have cucumber in the tank too. Here one of the Clown Loaches attended by the Golden Barbs. The Ancistrus (Bristle Nose Catfish) which looks a bit like a Plec is proving camera shy.



Do you first blanch your vegg as well? I first trim off the outer skin, slice into 1/4 inch slivers then microwave for about 3 minutes. I then dump the boiling water out, top with cold water, let it cool, then feed.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Do you first blanch your vegg as well? I first trim off the outer skin, slice into 1/4 inch slivers then microwave for about 3 minutes. I then dump the boiling water out, top with cold water, let it cool, then feed.


Nope. I just wash it under the tap and throw it in.
Cucumber and frozen peas don’t need blanching and that’s all I use. They eat the cucumber skin as well. Pea skin is too thick for them to break through Which is why I peel peas.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I just wanted to share this post as it’s so uplifting.
> 
> The hedgehog featured is one of our patients at my rescue. He got a really nasty wound on his back from a Strimmer (String Trimmer) used by a careless gardener.
> 
> The scarring has made it difficult for him to roll up which he needs to be able to do if we are to release him. Our vet nurse, called in a favour from a pet physiotherapist she knows
> 
> View attachment 314129


There seems to be lots of young hedgehogs about at the moment who are underweight so wouldn't survive the winter. My sister has 2 who seem to be making good progress, a 3rd has gone to someone else and another sister found one in a park today. He was only 247g and is at a vets being treated. So sad that so many more won't be found so won't survive ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> There seems to be lots of young hedgehogs about at the moment who are underweight so wouldn't survive the winter. My sister has 2 who seem to be making good progress, a 3rd has gone to someone else and another sister found one in a park today. He was only 247g and is at a vets being treated. So sad that so many more won't be found so won't survive ?


Rescues are overrun 

I read an interesting scientific paper that found that humans feeding hedgehogs are affecting hibernation behaviours. It seems they’re staying awake, and breeding, into colder weather due to the non natural food supply. This may not be in their best interests.

I feed mine, but not a huge amount. They packed up for the winter in early November. Some people still have hedgehogs visiting ; totally reliant on human food sources.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Rescues are overrun
> 
> I read an interesting scientific paper that found that humans feeding hedgehogs are affecting hibernation behaviours. It seems they’re staying awake, and breeding, into colder weather due to the non natural food supply. This may not be in their best interests.
> 
> I feed mine, but not a huge amount. They packed up for the winter in early November. Some people still have hedgehogs visiting ; totally reliant on human food sources.


I will tell my sister about that, she is still putting food out in case there are any more young hedgehogs in her garden. I did wonder if they would become too reliant. Maybe just a woodpile and piles of leaves etc would be a better idea. 
The 3 she found all have lungworm and she was told that because of pesticides and so many people having manicured gardens or they are covering them in paving or that awful artificial grass, then the grubs and beetles are in short supply throughout the year, so they are eating more slugs which pass on the lungworm. 
I'm just glad there are people out there who are happy to help our hedgehogs because they really are in trouble.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooooo, to make a short story longer..... we like to burn incense in our house/kitchen living room, etc, but lo & behold it seems like we never have the right holder. Sooooooo, long time readers here will recall that last year I picked up some discarded Cherry logs & branches that someone dumped on the road near our house. I still have some of this left & we knocked out a little incense holder.
> 
> Here’s a quick 30 sec video for those interested.


The grain and finish are beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Im just back from the vets and they say that my girl IS 119 lbs.!!!!!! And she is a Sulcata!
> Tom said they don’t go beyond 80lbs?
> Maybe she just fat? ?


Wow 119lbs that's amazing!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Opo looks wonderful! At 3-1/2, I would think his weight is perfect. I’m not at all surprised that his growth slowed down this month with all the cold spells.. there have been plenty of days that none of mine came out of their house . Toretto has a full year on OPO and they weigh almost the same.. pickles is a year behind OPO and he is 10lbs lighter... Crusher is the same age as pickles and he’s 15lbs less than that... Healthy growth!! That’s what matters.


Yes I agree with healthy growth. I also cut back on Opo's mazuri this summer to promote more grass eating. This was his first year of really taking a liking to grass. Before he would pick thru the lawn just for certain weeds.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...


We will pray for your Dad. If you give me his name. Rose will put him on the pray list at our church and churches in the Philippines. God Bless and hand in there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose was at Walmart yesterday and they were giving poinsettias away for free. She got 8 of them.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sitting here pigging out on black Jelly Bellys


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Rescues are overrun
> 
> I read an interesting scientific paper that found that humans feeding hedgehogs are affecting hibernation behaviours. It seems they’re staying awake, and breeding, into colder weather due to the non natural food supply. This may not be in their best interests.
> 
> I feed mine, but not a huge amount. They packed up for the winter in early November. Some people still have hedgehogs visiting ; totally reliant on human food sources.



Wonder if this is the same with Badgers? I follow one UK-based person who nightly feeds tons of food to badgers, foxes and hedgehogs. I often wonder if this nightly smorgasbord of not natural food is unhealthy & deleterious to the overall well-being of her little den of badgers, fox & hedgehogs.

I found a recent posting....


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning... it’s hard for me to say that lately. I had Dad picked up by ambulance yesterday and he is positive for Covid.. he had been pretty ill following his last session of Chemo and we kept hoping it was just the after effects but he continued to get worse. I didn’t see him for Christmas and it became harder to get him on the phone. I had tried to go by Christmas Eve but he had already had a friend bring him some groceries and meds. I woke up yesterday with a really bad feeling in my gut and when I couldn’t get him on the phone, I sent someone that lived close by to check on him until I could get there. It was pretty bad so I called the ambulance and met them at the hospital. They wouldn’t let me see him but the dr’s did call me several times. I ask yet again for your prayers.. I can’t believe that he could beat cancer just for the Covid to grab him. I have to believe that he will fight through this and this is the final bad straw to kick 2020 out the damn door...


Yes praying.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder if this is the same with Badgers? I follow one UK-based person who nightly feeds tons of food to badgers, foxes and hedgehogs. I often wonder if this nightly smorgasbord of not natural food is unhealthy & deleterious to the overall well-being of her little den of badgers, fox & hedgehogs.
> 
> I found a recent posting....
> 
> View attachment 314137


How fantastic to see them like that, but I don't think it should replace their natural food.
Although it's much better to hear about people caring for badgers than those who trap and kill them.
The badgers in the woods that are being destroyed for the HS2 railway are being blocked into and out of their setts and thugs are employed to deal with anyone who tries to help them. Very sad to see


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to hit the hay.
I hope I have a better start tomorrow.
This morning when I woke up I ate my alarm clock,
- it was very time consuming

Nos da all, take care.


----------



## CarolM

Good Mornooning all.
Today looks like a cloudy morning. Hopefully the sun comes out to play later this afternoon. Anyway I hope you all have a great day. And Heather I am thinking of your Dad and praying for the best and quickest recovery.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I will tell my sister about that, she is still putting food out in case there are any more young hedgehogs in her garden. I did wonder if they would become too reliant. Maybe just a woodpile and piles of leaves etc would be a better idea.
> The 3 she found all have lungworm and she was told that because of pesticides and so many people having manicured gardens or they are covering them in paving or that awful artificial grass, then the grubs and beetles are in short supply throughout the year, so they are eating more slugs which pass on the lungworm.
> I'm just glad there are people out there who are happy to help our hedgehogs because they really are in trouble.


Tell her not to stop this winter. That will cause even more problems.

Everyone needs to think carefully about the balance berween supplementing feed and hedgehogs becoming wholly reliant on them for feed in the future though.

And yes, it is much better that we encourage natural food to be present by rewilding our gardens


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> How fantastic to see them like that, but I don't think it should replace their natural food.
> Although it's much better to hear about people caring for badgers than those who trap and kill them.
> The badgers in the woods that are being destroyed for the HS2 railway are being blocked into and out of their setts and thugs are employed to deal with anyone who tries to help them. Very sad to see
> View attachment 314140


It’s not just HS2. Badger sets get blocked illegally anyway 

Daughter was out surveying a couple of years ago and found a sett where concrete had recent been poured into the holes.

After contacting her office they decided it was an emergency. She and her colleague went to the nearest B&Q, bought spades and spent the day digging out concrete.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow 119lbs that's amazing!


How much do the turds weigh?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> How much do the turds weigh?



‘bout the same....?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning all. Every week or so we drop a piece of blanched cucumber or zucchini (courgette) into our aquarium as a treat. Our pleco keeps things very ckean and really enjoys this treat. As do the catfish x6 and goldfish.
> 
> A Pix
> View attachment 314108
> 
> 
> and a Video


I freakin LOVE Plecos. About 5 years ago I noticed a pleco in my 50 gallon tank was not as active as normal. So I started really looking at stuff. So he went from a 50 gal to a 75 gallon, then 100 then 150 gallons. He was 2 feet long, then he died. Without knowing much about them at first, they are the best for eating turtle poop and I think that's one thing that helps them grow. The are so pretty when they fan everything out and swim to the top for a gulp of sir. Beautiful fish


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I freakin LOVE Plecos. About 5 years ago I noticed a pleco in my 50 gallon tank was not as active as normal. So I started really looking at stuff. So he went from a 50 gal to a 75 gallon, then 100 then 150 gallons. He was 2 feet long, then he died. Without knowing much about them at first, they are the best for eating turtle poop and I think that's one thing that helps them grow. The are so pretty when they fan everything out and swim to the top for a gulp of sir. Beautiful fish


So it is not only tortoises that like to eat poop.!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> So it is not only tortoises that like to eat poop.!!!



Our pleco definitely loves gulping up any bits of green algae in our one tank. Up & down the walls, along every nook & cranny in the plastic plants, inside the decorative shells, and along the substrate. Now that it has all that tended to, it will glide to the surface when i feed the fish & lap in flakes & pellets too. Loves the blanched cucumber & zucchini bits too. Very graceful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. Wifey went over to our local Lidl looking for freshly shucked oysters for New Years. The “cheap” frozen Butterball turkeys are now on greater discount.

She picked up a small one for us, a large one for her mother. Thirty pounds of turkey for $8.00 - $0.30 cents/pound.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Good Mornooning all.
> Today looks like a cloudy morning. Hopefully the sun comes out to play later this afternoon. Anyway I hope you all have a great day. And Heather I am thinking of your Dad and praying for the best and quickest recovery.


Is it true that they banned all alcohol sales there?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Wifey went over to our local Lidl looking for freshly shucked oysters for New Years. The “cheap” frozen Butterball turkeys are now on greater discount.
> 
> She picked up a small one for us, a large one for her mother. Thirty pounds of turkey for $8.00 - $0.30 cents/pound.
> 
> View attachment 314182


Nice


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Our pleco definitely loves gulping up any bits of green algae in our one tank. Up & down the walls, along every nook & cranny in the plastic plants, inside the decorative shells, and along the substrate. Now that it has all that tended to, it will glide to the surface when i feed the fish & lap in flakes & pellets too. Loves the blanched cucumber & zucchini bits too. Very graceful.


Sounds like I need one of those in my pond. There are plenty of algae in for it to have a Christmas dinner and then some.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Is it true that they banned all alcohol sales there?


Yes, There are no bottle shops open, you might however find a shabeen or two operating illegally. But essentially there is no sales of any alcohol. You can drink what you have in your home currently but cannot get more if you want more.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning and A Very Happy New Years Eve Everyone. I am really hoping that 2021 get better and is better than 2020.

When I light a candle tonight @ 12pm, I will be saying a prayer for Heather's Dad. Might I make a suggestion and ask that each and every one of you light a candle at your midnight and say a little prayer for Heather's Dad and anybody else who are going through difficult times. That way this little prayer can make it's way around the world and hopefully fall on her Dad to help push him through this very difficult time. It is just a suggestion and you do not need to do it. But that is what I will do at 12pm tonight my time.

I better start working, so I will chat again later. Later peeps. Have a good day. ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Good Morning and A Very Happy New Years Eve Everyone. I am really hoping that 2021 get better and is better than 2020.
> 
> When I light a candle tonight @ 12pm, I will be saying a prayer for Heather's Dad. Might I make a suggestion and ask that each and every one of you light a candle at your midnight and say a little prayer for Heather's Dad and anybody else who are going through difficult times. That way this little prayer can make it's way around the world and hopefully fall on her Dad to help push him through this very difficult time. It is just a suggestion and you do not need to do it. But that is what I will do at 12pm tonight my time.
> 
> I better start working, so I will chat again later. Later peeps. Have a good day. ?


That’s a lovely idea and I shall be doing it


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Yes, There are no bottle shops open, you might however find a shabeen or two operating illegally. But essentially there is no sales of any alcohol. You can drink what you have in your home currently but cannot get more if you want more.


Is the reason have to do with the covid 19?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> That’s a lovely idea and I shall be doing it


I am in. Great idea!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Is the reason have to do with the covid 19?



Ray, yes.

 Short - JOHANNESBURG (AP) — South African President Cyril Ramaphosa reimposed a ban on alcohol sales and ordered the closure of all bars Monday as part of new restrictions to help the country battle a resurgence of the coronavirus, including a new variant.

 Long - https://apnews.com/article/africa-h...il-ramaphosa-dc709fe92db6e6697c3341361a99a437


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, yes.
> 
> Short - JOHANNESBURG (AP) — South African President Cyril Ramaphosa reimposed a ban on alcohol sales and ordered the closure of all bars Monday as part of new restrictions to help the country battle a resurgence of the coronavirus, including a new variant.
> 
> ➡ Long - https://apnews.com/article/africa-h...il-ramaphosa-dc709fe92db6e6697c3341361a99a437


Thanks Mark, I guess the moonshiners will be busy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, I guess the moonshiners will be busy.


As long as they're social distancing...


----------



## Lyn W

Hi everyone, 
Thursday and NY's Eve already!
This time last year if we'd been told what was going to happen to us all in 2020 we would have laughed and said they'd been reading too many sci fi books! 
I can't wait to see the back of this year, and just hope that eventually 2021 will get better for everyone.
I'm staying home so will probably be back later but Happy and Healthy New Year to everyone!
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey is already busy.

Freshly cooked salmon, blended with spices, now baking. Her own recipe & ?? design.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey is already busy.
> 
> Freshly cooked salmon, blended with spices, now baking. Her own recipe & ?? design.
> View attachment 314275




ps - I’m now frantically searching our large Koi aquarium......


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> ps - I’m now frantically searching our large Koi aquarium......



and, a few minutes latter, tonight’s appetizer is out of the oven & resting.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> and, a few minutes latter, tonight’s appetizer is out of the oven & resting.
> 
> View attachment 314276


That looks delicious .

I thought you might be interested in this video about my brother in law filmed by the International Wood Carving Society in Austria last year


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey is already busy.
> 
> Freshly cooked salmon, blended with spices, now baking. Her own recipe & ?? design.
> View attachment 314275


I would like her recipe if your wife wouldn't mind. I have caught 1000's of salmon over my lifetime and cooked many different ways.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> and, a few minutes latter, tonight’s appetizer is out of the oven & resting.
> 
> View attachment 314276


I like to hear that.....a few minutes latter. 
So many people overcook salmon. Kind of looks like a Coho salmon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> That looks delicious .
> 
> I thought you might be interested in this video about my brother in law filmed by the International Wood Carving Society in Austria last year


That's amazing!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey said that I post pix too quickly. An olive eye added.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey said that I post pix too quickly. An olive eye added.
> 
> View attachment 314277


I don't think I'd be comfortable with my food staring back at me... ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am in. Great idea!


me too! I don't have a candle, but I'll be there at midnight


----------



## Maro2Bear

A year in review. Here are January & February




and February


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thursday and NY's Eve already!
> This time last year if we'd been told what was going to happen to us all in 2020 we would have laughed and said they'd been reading too many sci fi books!
> I can't wait to see the back of this year, and just hope that eventually 2021 will get better for everyone.
> I'm staying home so will probably be back later but Happy and Healthy New Year to everyone!
> TTFN
> View attachment 314274


AMEN!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And March


----------



## EllieMay

Happy New Years Eve to all of you. I can’t thank you enough for the support all across the globe. So many need it and I’m very fortunate to have you for friends. Stay safe all of you! LOVE!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Starting to get warmer in April


----------



## Maro2Bear

And May


----------



## Maro2Bear

June wasn’t bad. Warmer waters, lots of green growth.


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## Maro2Bear

Where did the Summer go?


----------



## Tolis

Happy new year to you and your tortoises everyone!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Prime Rib is done thanks to Rose.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cooler in October & November . Heat & humidity are gone, as are all of the motorboats. No bugs.


----------



## CarolM

A very Happy New Year Everyone. I hope you all have a fantastic and awesome 2021. 

My prayers are with your father Heather. My candle is burning for him.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wishing everyone a happy and safe NYE. May 2021 make dreams come true and be way better than 2020. God bless u all


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes i said that haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last but not least December - a full 12 months of kayaking. Some locations near, some far away, some in lakes, some streams or rivers, some in the Chesapeake Bay. A strange year.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Last but not least December - a full 12 months of kayaking. Some locations near, some far away, some in lakes, some streams or rivers, some in the Chesapeake Bay. A strange year.
> 
> View attachment 314305


Awesome man! Its been a crazy year here. I didnt even get my kayaks out. Next year will definitely be different


----------



## Lyn W

Tolis said:


> Happy new year to you and your tortoises everyone!


...and to you -Happy 2021


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> A very Happy New Year Everyone. I hope you all have a fantastic and awesome 2021.
> 
> My prayers are with your father Heather. My candle is burning for him.


You're the first to cross into 2021, Carol.
Much happiness and good health for 2021 x


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Happy New Years Eve to all of you. I can’t thank you enough for the support all across the globe. So many need it and I’m very fortunate to have you for friends. Stay safe all of you! LOVE!!


Wishing you a much better 2021 Heather.
Love to you and your family x


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That looks delicious .
> 
> I thought you might be interested in this video about my brother in law filmed by the International Wood Carving Society in Austria last year


He's a very clever man!
Is it his daughter who makes the beautiful spoons?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to see the New Year in with my sister and her family who are spread from Cardiff to Lincolnshire via Leicestershire. Good old Zoom!
So I'll again wish you all Happy 2021 and say Nos Da.
See you next year!! x


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> He's a very clever man!
> Is it his daughter who makes the beautiful spoons?


That’s right


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Is the reason have to do with the covid 19?


Yes. It is part of our restrictions that they have put in place. It is to help keep hospital beds open for covid patients and not for alcohol related traumas, and it is also to try and keep people from getting together and getting drunk and thereby being irresponsible.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, I guess the moonshiners will be busy.


Lol. They were busy from March already when we had our first hard lock down.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> and, a few minutes latter, tonight’s appetizer is out of the oven & resting.
> 
> View attachment 314276


Mmmm yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> That's amazing!


I thought so too.


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wishing everyone a happy and safe NYE. May 2021 make dreams come true and be way better than 2020. God bless u all


And the same to you and your family.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> You're the first to cross into 2021, Carol.
> Much happiness and good health for 2021 x


And to you as well Lyn. May it be a blessed and safer year.


----------



## CarolM

Good night all. I will not see you later. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Happy New Year all. We have just seen 2021 in. The firework and light display in London was spread over the capital and was really good viewing on TV. 

Inspired by Mark, I pulled together 12 photos (1 a month) that proved we actually did manage to do something in 2020. Our trip down under seems a life time ago.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year all. We have just seen 2021 in. The firework and light display in London was spread over the capital and was really good viewing on TV.
> 
> Inspired by Mark, I pulled together 12 photos (1 a month) that proved we actually did manage to do something in 2020. Our trip down under seems a life time ago.


Gorgeous! Happy Nee year to you and yours!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year all. We have just seen 2021 in. The firework and light display in London was spread over the capital and was really good viewing on TV.
> 
> Inspired by Mark, I pulled together 12 photos (1 a month) that proved we actually did manage to do something in 2020. Our trip down under seems a life time ago.



Great! ??????


----------



## Ray--Opo

HAPPY NEW YEAR'S TO YOU ALL!
Prayers for Heather and her family and to all the CDR friends may 2021 be healthy and safe.


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## EllieMay

Best Calendar I’ve seen in a while!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy new year all! Stay safe and try to make ur resolutions last at least 2 weeks lol


----------



## EllieMay

Now it’s a tie!!! (Calendars) @JoesMum


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, its a very, very cold but sunny bright day here.
I've been out to get the ice off the bird baths - pretty thick today - and to fill up the feeders, so I've lots of happy birdies in my garden. 
Hope your first day of 2021 is a good one.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s very cold here too. Warmer than yesterday, which didn’t get above 0C all day, but only just. We have a high of 1C today.

We went out for our walk and snizzle started (like sleet but the rain is only drizzle and the snowflakes tiny) ... it’s grey and very cold.

I have a shoulder of lamb roasting very slowly in the oven for our New Year’s Day dinner. It’s in a parcel of tinfoil, with a large amount of fresh rosemary sprigs and an entire bulb of garlic broken into individual cloves.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy New Year all. Dark, overcast & a bit of drizzle. Sleet to the north & west of here, probably just enough to make roads slick. No major plans here. Bird feeders & fountains full. Sully & fish fed. Maybe time to take a few Christmas decorations down. 

Hope everyone had a safe night. ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Happy New Year all. We have just seen 2021 in. The firework and light display in London was spread over the capital and was really good viewing on TV.
> 
> Inspired by Mark, I pulled together 12 photos (1 a month) that proved we actually did manage to do something in 2020. Our trip down under seems a life time ago.


Wow some beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tolis said:


> Happy new year to you and your tortoises everyone!


Happy New Year!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Last but not least December - a full 12 months of kayaking. Some locations near, some far away, some in lakes, some streams or rivers, some in the Chesapeake Bay. A strange year.
> 
> View attachment 314305


Great pics! Happy New Year Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey said that I post pix too quickly. An olive eye added.
> 
> View attachment 314277


Nice touch! Rose loves eating the eyeballs of the fish. I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Best Calendar I’ve seen in a while!


Speaking of calendars, was there a TFO calendar this yr?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Speaking of calendars, was there a TFO calendar this yr?



An official one, no.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice touch! Rose loves eating the eyeballs of the fish. I haven't tried them yet.


Not something I could stomach but you know what they say - a few fish eyeballs in the morning will see you through the day!


----------



## Lyn W

Looks like it's been pretty quiet in here today, probably the late night seeing in 2021. 
I hope everyone is OK.
I just popped in for a quick catch up and now I'm off to bed.
So Nos Da see you tomorrow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Not something I could stomach but you know what they say - a few fish eyeballs in the morning will see you through the day!



Eye see what you did there! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Happy New Year! At least it's a fresh start with 2021. ?


----------



## Quixx66

Happy New Year!


----------



## CarolM

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy new year all! Stay safe and try to make ur resolutions last at least 2 weeks lol


I forgot to make one. ???


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s very cold here too. Warmer than yesterday, which didn’t get above 0C all day, but only just. We have a high of 1C today.
> 
> We went out for our walk and snizzle started (like sleet but the rain is only drizzle and the snowflakes tiny) ... it’s grey and very cold.
> 
> I have a shoulder of lamb roasting very slowly in the oven for our New Year’s Day dinner. It’s in a parcel of tinfoil, with a large amount of fresh rosemary sprigs and an entire bulb of garlic broken into individual cloves.


Mmmmm sounds very yummy.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Speaking of calendars, was there a TFO calendar this yr?


I don't think so.


----------



## CarolM

Quixx66 said:


> Happy New Year!


Happy New Years to you too.


----------



## CarolM

While posting more pics of the gang on my Kang and Rue thread I saw a pic of my banana tree that i took for Mark and forgot to to post. So here it is. ??


----------



## CarolM

Enjoy your 2nd day of 2021. Chat later.


----------



## Blackdog1714

My resolutions were simple---More TFO and make some space (6', merge, quarantine..etc)


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Eye see what you did there! ?


Some might say my jokes couldn't get any cornea.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We've had some sleet today but nothing much. 
Come rain or shine I'm staying home so doesn't make much difference to me.
Hope everyone has a good Saturday!


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy new year all! Stay safe and try to make ur resolutions last at least 2 weeks lol


I've not made any this year. 
With covid still hanging over us I figure anything goes at the moment!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> While posting more pics of the gang on my Kang and Rue thread I saw a pic of my banana tree that i took for Mark and forgot to to post. So here it is. ??



Great - it looks happy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Some might say my jokes couldn't get any cornea.



?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Milder this morning, quite foggy. We got a ton of rain yesterday afternoon into early evening. Probably 2 feet of snow had it been cold enough. Fog should be lifting, sun breaking out. Mild temps In the 50’s.

Bird Watch - yesterday afternoon I ventured into our back garden & wood shed, heard a familiar shriek, & sure enough a *Pileated Woodpecker* had flown in & was feeding high up in one of our trees. Very cool to see.


----------



## JoesMum

Look what just arrived from sunny California. Thank you @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Look what just arrived from sunny California. Thank you @Yvonne G
> View attachment 314466


Hm. . . That looks familiar!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow! Nice way to start the 2021 sunsets! We were out working on our deck, just a few more boards & cuts. Would have missed this sunset..


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Some might say my jokes couldn't get any cornea.


I have missed this!!


----------



## EllieMay

We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505


Oh man. . . I'm so sorry!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505


I'm so sorry... I could always tell from how you wrote about him that he had so much personality. I know you'll have great memories of him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505


Rose and I are so sorry Heather. We will still keep you in our prayers. 
You hang in there and all the best wishes for you and your family in 2021.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> While posting more pics of the gang on my Kang and Rue thread I saw a pic of my banana tree that i took for Mark and forgot to to post. So here it is. ??
> 
> View attachment 314449


I don't get alerts about your Kang and Rue thread. I just checked and noticed I wasn't following you. Maybe I will get thread now.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> So sorry for you now! Be strong and cherish the ones you have!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505


So very sorry for your loss Heather, you are all in my thoughts. x


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505



So terribly sad to hear this piece of news. Hang tight. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

And more Winter rain ?? today..


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505


I am so, so sorry to read this 

Massive electronic hugs from me to you and yours x


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all

It’s been a busier than expect weekend. Daughter and I spent most of yesterday at the rescue as the volunteer and staff work force has been hit by people having to self isolate.

With both JoesDad and Daughter returning to work (albeit online) tomorrow, we decided to take all the Christmas decorations down and clean the house the house today. I find it strangely satisfying to get everything packed away and the house clear of clutter. Everything looks very spacious now!

We went out for our daily walk, there not much else we are allowed to do at the moment, and got soaked as the heavens opened.

I am really hoping the vaccine and the lockdown state we are in start to have an impact soon. Too many lives taken


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> It’s been a busier than expect weekend. Daughter and I spent most of yesterday at the rescue as the volunteer and staff work force has been hit by people having to self isolate.
> 
> With both JoesDad and Daughter returning to work (albeit online) tomorrow, we decided to take all the Christmas decorations down and clean the house the house today. I find it strangely satisfying to get everything packed away and the house clear of clutter. Everything looks very spacious now!
> 
> We went out for our daily walk, there not much else we are allowed to do at the moment, and got soaked as the heavens opened.
> 
> I am really hoping the vaccine and the lockdown state we are in start to have an impact soon. Too many lives taken



Yes, it’s good to have things clean & tidy. We put up less this year & taking things down earlier. A new trend.
Just too many ppl not socially distancing & not following a few basic rules. I feel really bad for all the small business owners & folks they employ.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> It’s been a busier than expect weekend. Daughter and I spent most of yesterday at the rescue as the volunteer and staff work force has been hit by people having to self isolate.
> 
> With both JoesDad and Daughter returning to work (albeit online) tomorrow, we decided to take all the Christmas decorations down and clean the house the house today. I find it strangely satisfying to get everything packed away and the house clear of clutter. Everything looks very spacious now!
> 
> We went out for our daily walk, there not much else we are allowed to do at the moment, and got soaked as the heavens opened.
> 
> I am really hoping the vaccine and the lockdown state we are in start to have an impact soon. Too many lives taken


I've started to take my decs down too but will leave something until the 5th.
I dread hearing the news at the moment - I think it will get worse before it gets better after Xmas and NYear. Many are calling for another full lockdown and BoJo has hinted it may happen but is slow to make a decision. 
It made my blood boil to see a big crowd of idiots outside St Thomas's hospital without masks or social distancing shouting that covid is a hoax. How disrespectful to those with family in the hospital suffering and dying from it. We'll see how loud they shout when they get it or pass it on to their family.


----------



## Lyn W

RIP Gerry Marsden of Gerry and the Pacemakers.
Here he is with one of his most famous and very apt songs.
Originally from 'Carousel'


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I've started to take my decs down too but will leave something until the 5th.
> I dread hearing the news at the moment - I think it will get worse before it gets better after Xmas and NYear. Many are calling for another full lockdown and BoJo has hinted it may happen but is slow to make a decision.
> It made my blood boil to see a big crowd of idiots outside St Thomas's hospital without masks or social distancing shouting that covid is a hoax. How disrespectful to those with family in the hospital suffering and dying from it. We'll see how loud they shout when they get it or pass it on to their family.



Yes, i too was shaking my head when i saw that crowd. They should be given “Do Not Treat” cards....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I've started to take my decs down too but will leave something until the 5th.
> I dread hearing the news at the moment - I think it will get worse before it gets better after Xmas and NYear. Many are calling for another full lockdown and BoJo has hinted it may happen but is slow to make a decision.
> It made my blood boil to see a big crowd of idiots outside St Thomas's hospital without masks or social distancing shouting that covid is a hoax. How disrespectful to those with family in the hospital suffering and dying from it. We'll see how loud they shout when they get it or pass it on to their family.



We used to keep until Orthodox Christmas....I have one string of lights still operational on our lamp post. Most other indoor decorations about put away.

Today’s rain, although good for watching football, isnt good for the deck project. We did make a quick run via curb-side pickup, to get 2 pounds of screws. Boards all about done now, next fastening them in.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> We did make a quick run via curb-side pickup, to get 2 pounds of screws.


It’s almost impossible to buy loose screws by weight in the UK any more. I remember it from when I was a child, but I don’t know anywhere you can do that now


----------



## JoesMum

I an e just been watching the first episode of David Attenboroug’s new series “A Perfect Planet”.

It’s on volcanoes and covers the island of Aldabra and its tortoises. Without spoiling it, it’s easy to understand why this tortoise isn’t as territorial as many other species. They have to cope in crowds.

When it reaches you, watch it!


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> I an e just been watching the first episode of David Attenboroug’s new series “A Perfect Planet”.
> 
> It’s on volcanoes and covers the island of Aldabra and its tortoises. Without spoiling it, it’s easy to understand why this tortoise isn’t as territorial as many other species. They have to cope in crowds.
> 
> When it reaches you, watch it!


Figures in the US it is on Discovery + which is paid subscription fee! ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I an e just been watching the first episode of David Attenboroug’s new series “A Perfect Planet”.
> 
> It’s on volcanoes and covers the island of Aldabra and its tortoises. Without spoiling it, it’s easy to understand why this tortoise isn’t as territorial as many other species. They have to cope in crowds.
> 
> When it reaches you, watch it!


I missed that, I'll have to watch on IPlayer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I an e just been watching the first episode of David Attenboroug’s new series “A Perfect Planet”.
> 
> It’s on volcanoes and covers the island of Aldabra and its tortoises. Without spoiling it, it’s easy to understand why this tortoise isn’t as territorial as many other species. They have to cope in crowds.
> 
> When it reaches you, watch it!



A preview -


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A preview -


Wow.. what a powerful video


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A preview -


Humans have a lot to answer for.  
We may be the most intelligent species but we are totally irrelevant to this planet - it would be better off without us.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It’s almost impossible to buy loose screws by weight in the UK any more. I remember it from when I was a child, but I don’t know anywhere you can do that now



In reality, we bought two boxes, each holding a pound each. ? I too remember walking over to the general hardware store & purchasing nails by the pound. Measured out into a hanging metal scale & dumped into a brown paper bag. The price written with a pencil on the bag. Simpler times.


----------



## JoesMum

Rescue postcard time...

A hedgehog that should have been fast asleep. This one was full of fleas on Saturday. Mercifully it was free of the little :censored: today.



A Great Spotted Woodpecker (male - red patch on the back of his head) that flew into a window. He was looking much brighter by the time I left 



A very bad-tempered juvenile Herring Gull that can’t fly and will be heading to a rescue specialising in seabirds shortly


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok folks, it’s been a long “Summer” project. But we weren’t in a rush. On really nice days I went kayaking. On nicer days, kayaking. Then Lowes, our DIY store, ran out of good/premium decking wood. Then it was just tooo hot. Other times, just too rainy. Then some great kayaking weather. Then it got hot again. Later, was working on the galley cabinet for Baltimore’s Tall Ship Pride II . Then i busted my arm. Then it was nice kayaking weather. Then Thanksgiving, finally more wood at the DIY. Then Christmas.....

But, we are finally down to the last few boards. We now have enough ready to go. A ton of rain yesterdsy slowed us, but on a roll now.

Almost Complete



A Few More Boards


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We've had some sleet today but nothing much.
> Come rain or shine I'm staying home so doesn't make much difference to me.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday!


I hope yours was a good one.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Nice way to start the 2021 sunsets! We were out working on our deck, just a few more boards & cuts. Would have missed this sunset..
> 
> View attachment 314496


Oh Wow gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505


Oh no. I am so very sorry Heather. A very big electronic hug to you and your family.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't get alerts about your Kang and Rue thread. I just checked and noticed I wasn't following you. Maybe I will get thread now.


I don't post that very much in the open forum. It is mainly here. But every now and then I post some pucs for those Bow sprit lovers.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> It’s been a busier than expect weekend. Daughter and I spent most of yesterday at the rescue as the volunteer and staff work force has been hit by people having to self isolate.
> 
> With both JoesDad and Daughter returning to work (albeit online) tomorrow, we decided to take all the Christmas decorations down and clean the house the house today. I find it strangely satisfying to get everything packed away and the house clear of clutter. Everything looks very spacious now!
> 
> We went out for our daily walk, there not much else we are allowed to do at the moment, and got soaked as the heavens opened.
> 
> I am really hoping the vaccine and the lockdown state we are in start to have an impact soon. Too many lives taken


I know. Too many people are dying.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Oh man, I got it right, now I'm gonna try crumpets with my tea...lol (what IS a crumpet anyway)?



Quoted from another thread so as not to derail it.

@maggie3fan crumpets are a yeast “pancake” cooked on a griddle. They’re delicious when toasted and covered with melted butter that drips through the holes.



Coincidentally my daughter is going to have a go at making them this weekend. I am sure it’s easier to buy them in a packet from a supermarket but we are undoubtedly in an even deeper lockdown anytime now, so you have to find something to pass the time!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, i too was shaking my head when i saw that crowd. They should be given “Do Not Treat” cards....
> [/QUOTE}
> People really don't get it until they get it. Then they complain that they were not told or it wasn't explained to they properly. There will always be those kind of idiots.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Rescue postcard time...
> 
> A hedgehog that should have been fast asleep. This one was full of fleas on Saturday. Mercifully it was free of the little :censored: today.
> View attachment 314657
> 
> 
> A Great Spotted Woodpecker (male - red patch on the back of his head) that flew into a window. He was looking much brighter by the time I left
> View attachment 314658
> 
> 
> A very bad-tempered juvenile Herring Gull that can’t fly and will be heading to a rescue specialising in seabirds shortly
> View attachment 314659


Love your rescue post cards.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks, it’s been a long “Summer” project. But we weren’t in a rush. On really nice days I went kayaking. On nicer days, kayaking. Then Lowes, our DIY store, ran out of good/premium decking wood. Then it was just tooo hot. Other times, just too rainy. Then some great kayaking weather. Then it got hot again. Later, was working on the galley cabinet for Baltimore’s Tall Ship Pride II . Then i busted my arm. Then it was nice kayaking weather. Then Thanksgiving, finally more wood at the DIY. Then Christmas.....
> 
> But, we are finally down to the last few boards. We now have enough ready to go. A ton of rain yesterdsy slowed us, but on a roll now.
> 
> Almost Complete
> View attachment 314666
> 
> 
> A Few More Boards
> View attachment 314667


Well done. Looking very nice.


----------



## CarolM

I haven't had a chance to be on here much, if I wasn't busy with complex stuff then it was family. We have pretty much been keeping to ourselves as well. Unfortunately I am back at work but other than that It has been shops and or home.

My sister shared this with me and I wanted to share it with you as I thought it was hilarious. It is a bit of a long read but definitely worth it

This is hillarious..?????? Ordering a Pizza in 2021 CALLER: Is this Pizza Delight? GOOGLE: No sir, it's Google Pizza. CALLER: I must have dialed a wrong number. Sorry. GOOGLE: No sir, Google bought Pizza Delight last month. CALLER: OK. I would like to order a pizza. GOOGLE: Do you want your usual, sir? CALLER: My usual? You know me? GOOGLE: According to our caller ID data sheet, the last 12 times you called you ordered an extra-large pizza with three cheeses, sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and meatballs on a thick crust. CALLER: OK! That’s what I want ... GOOGLE: May I suggest that this time you order a pizza with ricotta, arugula, sun-dried tomatoes and olives on a whole wheat gluten-free thin crust? CALLER: What? I detest vegetable! GOOGLE: Your cholesterol is not good, sir. CALLER: How the hell do you know! GOOGLE: Well, we cross-referenced your home phone number with your medical records. We have the result of your blood tests for the last 7 years. CALLER: Okay, but I do not want your rotten vegetable pizza! I already take medication for my cholesterol. GOOGLE: Excuse me sir, but you have not taken your medication regularly. According to our database, you purchased only a box of 30 cholesterol tablets once, at Drug RX Network, 4 months ago. CALLER: I bought more from another drugstore. GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your credit card statement. CALLER: I paid in cash. GOOGLE: But you did not withdraw enough cash according to your bank statement. CALLER: I have other sources of cash. GOOGLE: That doesn’t show on your last tax return unless you bought them using an undeclared income source, which is against the law. CALLER: WHAT THE HELL! GOOGLE: I'm sorry, sir, we use such information only with the sole intention of helping you. CALLER: Enough already! I'm sick to death of Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp and all the others. I'm going to an island without internet, cable TV, where there is no cell phone service and no one to watch me or spy on me. GOOGLE: I understand sir, but you need to renew your passport first. It expired 6 weeks ago... Too good ?

Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Quoted from another thread so as not to derail it.
> 
> @maggie3fan crumpets are a yeast “pancake” cooked on a griddle. They’re delicious when toasted and covered with melted butter that drips through the holes.
> View attachment 314674
> 
> 
> Coincidentally my daughter is going to have a go at making them this weekend. I am sure it’s easier to buy them in a packet from a supermarket but we are undoubtedly in an even deeper lockdown anytime now, so you have to find something to pass the time!


Ooohhh yummy.


----------



## JoesMum

And it’s happened. National lockdown. Schools closed - learning will be online from tomorrow. Public exams cancelled. Vulnerable must shield. People must work from home with exceptions for certain services including food, health and animal welfare.

I can carry on going to the rescue unless they decide they can manage without us. To be honest here in Kent, where the new variant was first identified, we have been pretty much in lockdown since November anyway so it won’t make a lot of difference except for those who have children at school or university.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Quoted from another thread so as not to derail it.
> 
> @maggie3fan crumpets are a yeast “pancake” cooked on a griddle. They’re delicious when toasted and covered with melted butter that drips through the holes.
> View attachment 314674
> 
> 
> Coincidentally my daughter is going to have a go at making them this weekend. I am sure it’s easier to buy them in a packet from a supermarket but we are undoubtedly in an even deeper lockdown anytime now, so you have to find something to pass the time!


Cooking has never been high on my list of ways to pass the time?.
Maybe it should be.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Cooking has never been high on my list of ways to pass the time?.
> Maybe it should be.


Well, on e you’ve drunk the contents of your “wine rack”... maybe ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And it’s happened. National lockdown. Schools closed - learning will be online from tomorrow. Public exams cancelled. Vulnerable must shield. People must work from home with exceptions for certain services including food, health and animal welfare.
> 
> I can carry on going to the rescue unless they decide they can manage without us. To be honest here in Kent, where the new variant was first identified, we have been pretty much in lockdown since November anyway so it won’t make a lot of difference except for those who have children at school or university.


It was bound to happen, late decision for schools again though.
I haven't heard if Wales is closing schools yet but I expect they will if they haven't already.

PS just read that the are all shut until 18th at least.


----------



## Kristoff

EllieMay said:


> We took this picture in June this past year on our annual fishing trip. Dad lost his battle with Covid yesterday. I thank you all for your prayers but I guess there’s a different plan for us. Love your loved ones extra right now for me!
> View attachment 314505


I’m not on here much but just happened to see this. So sorry, Heather. Love


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. I received a very nice Message in a sweet Christmas card yesterday. Thank you @Pastel Tortie ... I like the late cards. They are like an unexpected hug and warm you right up ?. Cinder and I are the only ones up in the house ( it’s 6am here) enjoying the coffee and some Quiet time before the rest of the day must be let in.... and Cinder’s not really “up”, she’s in my lap snoring quite loudly ?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> And it’s happened. National lockdown. Schools closed - learning will be online from tomorrow. Public exams cancelled. Vulnerable must shield. People must work from home with exceptions for certain services including food, health and animal welfare.
> 
> I can carry on going to the rescue unless they decide they can manage without us. To be honest here in Kent, where the new variant was first identified, we have been pretty much in lockdown since November anyway so it won’t make a lot of difference except for those who have children at school or university.


I really hope that this virus gets killed and or stopped soon. Someone told me today that our government is busy discussing a hard lockdown again. Whether it happens or not remains to be seen.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. I received a very nice Message in a sweet Christmas card yesterday. Thank you @Pastel Tortie ... I like the late cards. They are like an unexpected hug and warm you right up ?. Cinder and I are the only ones up in the house ( it’s 6am here) enjoying the coffee and some Quiet time before the rest of the day must be let in.... and Cinder’s not really “up”, she’s in my lap snoring quite loudly ?


Good Morning. I must admit on those odd occasions when I do get up early I enjoy the quiet time. But that is very rarely the case. I am more of a night owl than an early bird. ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> I really hope that this virus gets killed and or stopped soon. Someone told me today that our government is busy discussing a hard lockdown again. Whether it happens or not remains to be seen.


From what they’re saying on our news you have a new variant of covid in South Africa that is potentially even worse than the one they found here. Ours only varies in one part; the South African one varies in three. They are reasonably confident the vaccine will be effective against our variant, but with more changes it may be less effective against the South African version. 

If there are variants in two countries there will likely be others in other countries and keeping up with the mutations means we all face lockdowns for a while longer I think.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> From what they’re saying on our news you have a new variant of covid in South Africa that is potentially even worse than the one they found here. Ours only varies in one part; the South African one varies in three. They are reasonably confident the vaccine will be effective against our variant, but with more changes it may be less effective against the South African version.
> 
> If there are variants in two countries there will likely be others in other countries and keeping up with the mutations means we all face lockdowns for a while longer I think.


It is hard to believe any of us will ever get back to anything near normal at the moment. .
All we can do is follow the rules and hope for the best.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning. I must admit on those odd occasions when I do get up early I enjoy the quiet time. But that is very rarely the case. I am more of a night owl than an early bird. ?


Me too, even my early nights are quite late.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> From what they’re saying on our news you have a new variant of covid in South Africa that is potentially even worse than the one they found here. Ours only varies in one part; the South African one varies in three. They are reasonably confident the vaccine will be effective against our variant, but with more changes it may be less effective against the South African version.
> 
> If there are variants in two countries there will likely be others in other countries and keeping up with the mutations means we all face lockdowns for a while longer I think.



Yes, i heard all of this as well. These darn viruses are pretty well designed to change/mutate so quickly. In University genetics class we learned about & did our own experiments with fruit flies. Their life cycle is like 28 days I think, and can change eye color, wing shape, or wingless, etc. Wonder how fast these COVID viruses change?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Me too, even my early nights are quite late.


 Not me. I’m an early bird. I am dreadful after about 10pm


----------



## Maro2Bear

Darn rain got in the way of our plans of finishing up the deck planking. Cold start to the day, a few very slight sprinkles but we got started. Trying to maximize board length usage, and making 45 degree cuts on all edges is a bit time intensive. We got a a few boards cut & then the drizzle turned to rain...?..

Getting Closer


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Not me. I’m an early bird. I am dreadful after about 10pm


Me too! I’m lucky to make it that late!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Me too! I’m lucky to make it that late!


Did somebody chirp? This new 4AM-2PM has me waking up by no later than 5AM on my days off when I sleep in!


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> From what they’re saying on our news you have a new variant of covid in South Africa that is potentially even worse than the one they found here. Ours only varies in one part; the South African one varies in three. They are reasonably confident the vaccine will be effective against our variant, but with more changes it may be less effective against the South African version.
> 
> If there are variants in two countries there will likely be others in other countries and keeping up with the mutations means we all face lockdowns for a while longer I think.


Yeah and to make matters even worse, our government apparently hasn't even managed to get vaccines yet.
?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It is hard to believe any of us will ever get back to anything near normal at the moment. .
> All we can do is follow the rules and hope for the best.


Very true.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Me too, even my early nights are quite late.


LOL, Seems like we are two peas in a pod then.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Not me. I’m an early bird. I am dreadful after about 10pm


A person is either an early bird or a night owl. And in the case of my hubby (due to insomnia) he is both. ? ? ? ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn rain got in the way of our plans of finishing up the deck planking. Cold start to the day, a few very slight sprinkles but we got started. Trying to maximize board length usage, and making 45 degree cuts on all edges is a bit time intensive. We got a a few boards cut & then the drizzle turned to rain...?..
> 
> Getting Closer
> View attachment 314728


I wish I had the know how to do this kind of thing, but my eyesight is terrible and my angle working outs are even worse.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Did somebody chirp? This new 4AM-2PM has me waking up by no later than 5AM on my days off when I sleep in!


Oh no. I would hate that.


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning All,

It is the middle of the week, can't wait for the weekend - You know me, I live for the weekends. Dentist appointment to sort out some teeth that need fillings and I had to wait for the new medical aid year to kick in. And I need to make an appointment with an optometrist so that I can get glasses that actually work and I can then see what I am doing.

But our government is supposed to be having a meeting this morning to discuss the covid situation. So there just might be a harder lock down coming. So we will see what happens.

Work and learning new things at work is keeping me busy and making things interesting for a change and I love it. I hate being bored and having to sit and twiddle my thumbs doing nothing. So me being busy at work with new kinds of work is so much nicer and certainly less boring. 

The torts are loving the sunny and hot days. And Yesterday I bought some fish for the pond. 5 x small koi and 3 x gold fish and some special stuff to condition and make the pond water good for fish - This stuff was more expensive than the fish lol. I decided that I needed them, as the mosquitoes were breeding in the pond. So the fish should be fed very nicely for a while. Only thing is, that I put them in, and they promptly disappeared to the bottom. I have not seen them since. I figure as long as I don't see them floating in the top they are should be fine. and hopefully if they do their job properly I will see them sometime, because they will help to keep the pond clean. Or at least I am hoping that they will. 

Anyway, that is all from me, So have a fantastic day everyone. I hope it is a good one.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> It is the middle of the week, can't wait for the weekend - You know me, I live for the weekends. Dentist appointment to sort out some teeth that need fillings and I had to wait for the new medical aid year to kick in. And I need to make an appointment with an optometrist so that I can get glasses that actually work and I can then see what I am doing.
> 
> But our government is supposed to be having a meeting this morning to discuss the covid situation. So there just might be a harder lock down coming. So we will see what happens.
> 
> Work and learning new things at work is keeping me busy and making things interesting for a change and I love it. I hate being bored and having to sit and twiddle my thumbs doing nothing. So me being busy at work with new kinds of work is so much nicer and certainly less boring.
> 
> The torts are loving the sunny and hot days. And Yesterday I bought some fish for the pond. 5 x small koi and 3 x gold fish and some special stuff to condition and make the pond water good for fish - This stuff was more expensive than the fish lol. I decided that I needed them, as the mosquitoes were breeding in the pond. So the fish should be fed very nicely for a while. Only thing is, that I put them in, and they promptly disappeared to the bottom. I have not seen them since. I figure as long as I don't see them floating in the top they are should be fine. and hopefully if they do their job properly I will see them sometime, because they will help to keep the pond clean. Or at least I am hoping that they will.
> 
> Anyway, that is all from me, So have a fantastic day everyone. I hope it is a good one.


Hope you have a good Day too Carol, and that your fish settle in and see off the mozzies!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Hope you have a good Day too Carol, and that your fish settle in and see off the mozzies!



Thank you and me too. Maybe I will be lucky and get a pic or two to post for you guys. ??


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Yeah and to make matters even worse, our government apparently hasn't even managed to get vaccines yet.
> ?


The numbers of people infected in England has risen from 1 in 900 in Sept, to 1 in 50 now.
1 in 30 tested positive in London.
I should think the numbers are similar in Wales - scary stuff.
At least we have a glimmer of hope with vaccines being delivered now.
I hope your gov. get their act together soon.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> The numbers of people infected in England has risen from 1 in 900 in Sept, to 1 in 50 now.
> I should think the numbers are similar in Wales - scary stuff.
> At least we have a glimmer of hope with vaccines being delivered now.
> I hope your gov. get their act together soon.


I know that we are not supposed to be talking politics on here, but I am just going to say that I don't have much faith in them unfortunately. I also think that it is going to be harder for our country to kick it, as we have quite a few people who are under the impression that they won't or can't get it for various reasons. Stupid and selfish people basically.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, this winter it has not snowed, iced or been very cold. But it has rained a lot...My Sulcata pens flooded...again. No grass. A friend sent me a pasture mix so when it gets about 60 degrees I will plant it...my pens now. That goose is almost 2 ft tall.




So I am setting my cat trap again. I can't stand this. Why do people think it is alright to turn their cat loose outside to harass the neighbors. I catch'em and take them for a ride. Sound mean? I have told these neighbors about the damage that cat is doing on my property, and that I will trap it and take it for a ride. Evidently that jerk didn't believe me. So when I do trap his cat, I will go for a road trip with a cat, but I will not bring the cat back with me.
I feel bad for the cat, but not his person.


It's too bad the cat will suffer because his keeper is an idiot.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Well, this winter it has not snowed, iced or been very cold. But it has rained a lot...My Sulcata pens flooded...again. No grass. A friend sent me a pasture mix so when it gets about 60 degrees I will plant it...my pens now. That goose is almost 2 ft tall.
> View attachment 314783
> 
> View attachment 314785
> 
> So I am setting my cat trap again. I can't stand this. Why do people think it is alright to turn their cat loose outside to harass the neighbors. I catch'em and take them for a ride. Sound mean? I have told these neighbors about the damage that cat is doing on my property, and that I will trap it and take it for a ride. Evidently that jerk didn't believe me. So when I do trap his cat, I will go for a road trip with a cat, but I will not bring the cat back with me.
> I feel bad for the cat, but not his person.
> View attachment 314786
> 
> It's too bad the cat will suffer because his keeper is an idiot.


One of the neighbors - in fact the one who keeps the budgies that I sent you the pic of, anyway the lady across the road from him, has a cat which keeps on going into his garden and until he went and spent a fortune on cat proving his aviaries, this cat kept on getting into his aviary and killing his birds. And all the lady said was - well what do you expect, that is what cats do. But she keeps on letting her cat out at night and closing all the windows to her house, so the cat cannot get in at night. So the cat then goes into the aviary guys garden and everybody else's garden and causes mischief. I told him to also lay a cat trap, trap the cat and go and drop it off in grassy park or by the SPCA. So far he hasn't done it? He is studying to be a VET and doesn't have the heart to do that to the cat. But it is not a nice cat. Sooooooo

There is nothing wrong with having pets, but when those pets become a menance to other neighbours it is time you did something. Just saying.


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> One of the neighbors - in fact the one who keeps the budgies that I sent you the pic of, anyway the lady across the road from him, has a cat which keeps on going into his garden and until he went and spent a fortune on cat proving his aviaries, this cat kept on getting into his aviary and killing his birds. And all the lady said was - well what do you expect, that is what cats do. But she keeps on letting her cat out at night and closing all the windows to her house, so the cat cannot get in at night. So the cat then goes into the aviary guys garden and everybody else's garden and causes mischief. I told him to also lay a cat trap, trap the cat and go and drop it off in grassy park or by the SPCA. So far he hasn't done it? He is studying to be a VET and doesn't have the heart to do that to the cat. But it is not a nice cat. Sooooooo
> 
> There is nothing wrong with having pets, but when those pets become a menance to other neighbours it is time you did something. Just saying.


I am now and have been all my life, a cat lover. I even had a big black cat born in Oklahoma named Big Bubba who drove truck with me, so it really makes me feel kinda icky inside to be mean to the cats. But I live in a place where it is illegal to keep outside cats, inside cats live from 7 to 10 years longer than outside cats, inside cats cannot be taken on a one way road trip by me. And the #1 thing is I won't put up with cats prints on my freakin car, or cats having a meal under my bird feeders
Example...
I went to one particular neighbor and described to him the damage his cat does by knocking plants off my deck railing, eats my wild birds, walks on my clean and waxed car, sprays urine on my back door, f'ing craps in my garden AND my big potted plants etc. So i tell him keep it inside or I'll take it for a ride. I trapped that cat 3 times! He's laughing at me as his cat is chipped. So I trapped the cat just before a road trip to Texas. I dropped the cat in New Mexico and continued on to South Texas. Cat really was gone that time and the guy ended up moving. So I have been wrestling with feelings over doing that for years.. BUT...now there is my very next door neighbor, and you see my car. ANYBODY who knows me knows how I feel about my car and how clean I keep it. Last night it was covered with mouse traps and pepper. I'll do obnoxious things to that cat and see if I can't scare him enuf to make him stay away from my property. I don't want to take another cat for a ride, really. But if nothing works a one way ride is next.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think Misty recognizes cats by their look, and not by their smell. She leaves all six of my cats alone, but chases stray cats. There are two orange cats next door, and I have an orange cat. When I open the door to go out, if one of the next door orange cats is in view, Misty charges out the door, barking and chasing, but if Charley, my orange cat is outside the door, Misty calmly walks out and ignores him. Misty would keep all stray cats away from my property, trouble is, I only let her outside when I'm going out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold & blustery day today, but no rain. No sunshine either. Almost feels like it could snow, but luckily no moisture. Sooooo, I’m sure you will be glad with this good news — all the deck blanks are cut & in place! 

The Last Decking Board



And It’s Finished



What’s next you ask? ?‍ I plan to add some trim boards around the edges to make things look nice. Once the boards have all acclimatized the final screws will be fastened & in Spring a thick long-lasting coat of exterior stain. ???


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold & blustery day today, but no rain. No sunshine either. Almost feels like it could snow, but luckily no moisture. Sooooo, I’m sure you will be glad with this good news — all the deck blanks are cut & in place!
> 
> The Last Decking Board
> View attachment 314812
> 
> 
> And It’s Finished
> View attachment 314813
> 
> 
> What’s next you ask? ?‍ I plan to add some trim boards around the edges to make things look nice. Once the boards have all acclimatized the final screws will be fastened & in Spring a thick long-lasting coat of exterior stain. ???


You’re a pro at this. It looks great!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold & blustery day today, but no rain. No sunshine either. Almost feels like it could snow, but luckily no moisture. Sooooo, I’m sure you will be glad with this good news — all the deck blanks are cut & in place!
> 
> The Last Decking Board
> View attachment 314812
> 
> 
> And It’s Finished
> View attachment 314813
> 
> 
> What’s next you ask? ?‍ I plan to add some trim boards around the edges to make things look nice. Once the boards have all acclimatized the final screws will be fastened & in Spring a thick long-lasting coat of exterior stain. ???


Looks great!
Now all you need is sone good weather to be able to sit out and enjoy it.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold & blustery day today, but no rain. No sunshine either. Almost feels like it could snow, but luckily no moisture. Sooooo, I’m sure you will be glad with this good news — all the deck blanks are cut & in place!
> 
> The Last Decking Board
> View attachment 314812
> 
> 
> And It’s Finished
> View attachment 314813
> 
> 
> What’s next you ask? ?‍ I plan to add some trim boards around the edges to make things look nice. Once the boards have all acclimatized the final screws will be fastened & in Spring a thick long-lasting coat of exterior stain. ???


Nice I cut my fingers twice just picking up the wood for my project ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> You’re a pro at this. It looks great!



Thanks. I have a very good Chief Technical Engineer & Support Crew.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The weather folks saying it’s going to be “sunny & nice” tomorrow. Some slight wind. Our small kayaking group will hit the water for a few hours. ????

Now....back to all the “Breaking News”.....?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I am now and have been all my life, a cat lover. I even had a big black cat born in Oklahoma named Big Bubba who drove truck with me, so it really makes me feel kinda icky inside to be mean to the cats. But I live in a place where it is illegal to keep outside cats, inside cats live from 7 to 10 years longer than outside cats, inside cats cannot be taken on a one way road trip by me. And the #1 thing is I won't put up with cats prints on my freakin car, or cats having a meal under my bird feeders
> Example...
> I went to one particular neighbor and described to him the damage his cat does by knocking plants off my deck railing, eats my wild birds, walks on my clean and waxed car, sprays urine on my back door, f'ing craps in my garden AND my big potted plants etc. So i tell him keep it inside or I'll take it for a ride. I trapped that cat 3 times! He's laughing at me as his cat is chipped. So I trapped the cat just before a road trip to Texas. I dropped the cat in New Mexico and continued on to South Texas. Cat really was gone that time and the guy ended up moving. So I have been wrestling with feelings over doing that for years.. BUT...now there is my very next door neighbor, and you see my car. ANYBODY who knows me knows how I feel about my car and how clean I keep it. Last night it was covered with mouse traps and pepper. I'll do obnoxious things to that cat and see if I can't scare him enuf to make him stay away from my property. I don't want to take another cat for a ride, really. But if nothing works a one way ride is next.
> View attachment 314795


I get it and understand. I wish sometime that we could rather take the owners for a one way ride and drop them off somewhere obscure. But we can't very sadly......


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I think Misty recognizes cats by their look, and not by their smell. She leaves all six of my cats alone, but chases stray cats. There are two orange cats next door, and I have an orange cat. When I open the door to go out, if one of the next door orange cats is in view, Misty charges out the door, barking and chasing, but if Charley, my orange cat is outside the door, Misty calmly walks out and ignores him. Misty would keep all stray cats away from my property, trouble is, I only let her outside when I'm going out.


Misty is a good dog.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold & blustery day today, but no rain. No sunshine either. Almost feels like it could snow, but luckily no moisture. Sooooo, I’m sure you will be glad with this good news — all the deck blanks are cut & in place!
> 
> The Last Decking Board
> View attachment 314812
> 
> 
> And It’s Finished
> View attachment 314813
> 
> 
> What’s next you ask? ?‍ I plan to add some trim boards around the edges to make things look nice. Once the boards have all acclimatized the final screws will be fastened & in Spring a thick long-lasting coat of exterior stain. ???


Beautiful and well done on a job done perfectly.


----------



## CarolM

And we are all caught up again. Here is to wishing everyone an awesome day. Thinking of Heather. I hope that she is coping and managing to get through the days. And thinking of Linda and Lyn being cooped up at home. - hoping that you guys get a little sunshine at least that you could maybe enjoy in your gardens and or sun rooms.


----------



## JoesMum




----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Beautiful and well done on a job done perfectly.



Thanks. No more deck pix for awhile.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> And we are all caught up again. Here is to wishing everyone an awesome day. Thinking of Heather. I hope that she is coping and managing to get through the days. And thinking of Linda and Lyn being cooped up at home. - hoping that you guys get a little sunshine at least that you could maybe enjoy in your gardens and or sun rooms.


Thanks Carol, it is bight and sunny today but so very cold and icy probably the coldest it's been so far this winter. Able to wrap up warm and get out for a little walk though. Hope you have a good day too.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Thank you and me too. Maybe I will be lucky and get a pic or two to post for you guys. ??


That’s just what is needed!!!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> I know that we are not supposed to be talking politics on here, but I am just going to say that I don't have much faith in them unfortunately. I also think that it is going to be harder for our country to kick it, as we have quite a few people who are under the impression that they won't or can't get it for various reasons. Stupid and selfish people basically.


Those people are everywhere ?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> That’s just what is needed!!!


No Luck so far.  They still very happy to be at the bottom of the pond.


----------



## CarolM

mmmmm, It is going a bit slow in here over the last few days. I am getting some zebra finches which I will be putting in my aviary where the torts are, so they will no longer be allowed into the aviary, but they will still have plenty of space. So they shouldn't miss it. I need to make some nesting box or homes for them to sleep in at night time. And thought I would use this concept, with some wool or string or even try and find some reed leaves in the field to use for the weaving. I will be taking for the one nest, the bottom part of a 2lt coke bottle, and the top part of the coke bottle, so the nest will be shorter than an actual coke bottle. I will glue the two together, cut vertical slits down and around the bottle and then weave the material (either the reed leaves and or the wool) and will weave it around it. The other nesting box will be a plastic pot plant pot bottom and a coke bottle on the top and then the same thing with the weaving. Hopefully it will work. Or I need to get a nice big trunk cut some lengths say about20cm long. Cut a piece straight off the top for the lid. Then hollow it out from the top. Cut an entry hole in the side. Nail the top piece back on enough so that it stays on the box but I can still move it sideways to open the box and see inside. Ad viola you have a trunk nesting box. 




And then I want to also try and make these:


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@CarolM How are the lizards doing?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright & cold yesterday. No wind, pretty nice day on the water. Happy Friday all, heres a 1 min video of our exploration.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> mmmmm, It is going a bit slow in here over the last few days. I am getting some zebra finches which I will be putting in my aviary where the torts are, so they will no longer be allowed into the aviary, but they will still have plenty of space. So they shouldn't miss it. I need to make some nesting box or homes for them to sleep in at night time. And thought I would use this concept, with some wool or string or even try and find some reed leaves in the field to use for the weaving. I will be taking for the one nest, the bottom part of a 2lt coke bottle, and the top part of the coke bottle, so the nest will be shorter than an actual coke bottle. I will glue the two together, cut vertical slits down and around the bottle and then weave the material (either the reed leaves and or the wool) and will weave it around it. The other nesting box will be a plastic pot plant pot bottom and a coke bottle on the top and then the same thing with the weaving. Hopefully it will work. Or I need to get a nice big trunk cut some lengths say about20cm long. Cut a piece straight off the top for the lid. Then hollow it out from the top. Cut an entry hole in the side. Nail the top piece back on enough so that it stays on the box but I can still move it sideways to open the box and see inside. Ad viola you have a trunk nesting box.
> 
> View attachment 314895
> 
> 
> And then I want to also try and make these:
> 
> View attachment 314896
> 
> 
> View attachment 314897




If you lived closer, I could knock a few of those “hollowed out” log homes for you today. But the price of shipping, i would be able to purchase a new lathe!


----------



## Maggie3fan

CarolM said:


> Misty is a good dog.


Honestly, I don't think I ever was able to know who was an orange who. I wanted to take the neighbor cat home...


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> And we are all caught up again. Here is to wishing everyone an awesome day. Thinking of Heather. I hope that she is coping and managing to get through the days. And thinking of Linda and Lyn being cooped up at home. - hoping that you guys get a little sunshine at least that you could maybe enjoy in your gardens and or sun rooms.


Thanks Carol! I’m going to be fine. I’ve always known that we can’t just shut down because life happens.. besides, I don’t have time to schedule a mental breakdown right now ?... I do think all of those who are suffering because of Covid!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> mmmmm, It is going a bit slow in here over the last few days. I am getting some zebra finches which I will be putting in my aviary where the torts are, so they will no longer be allowed into the aviary, but they will still have plenty of space. So they shouldn't miss it. I need to make some nesting box or homes for them to sleep in at night time. And thought I would use this concept, with some wool or string or even try and find some reed leaves in the field to use for the weaving. I will be taking for the one nest, the bottom part of a 2lt coke bottle, and the top part of the coke bottle, so the nest will be shorter than an actual coke bottle. I will glue the two together, cut vertical slits down and around the bottle and then weave the material (either the reed leaves and or the wool) and will weave it around it. The other nesting box will be a plastic pot plant pot bottom and a coke bottle on the top and then the same thing with the weaving. Hopefully it will work. Or I need to get a nice big trunk cut some lengths say about20cm long. Cut a piece straight off the top for the lid. Then hollow it out from the top. Cut an entry hole in the side. Nail the top piece back on enough so that it stays on the box but I can still move it sideways to open the box and see inside. Ad viola you have a trunk nesting box.
> 
> View attachment 314895
> 
> 
> And then I want to also try and make these:
> 
> View attachment 314896
> 
> 
> View attachment 314897


 Lucky Birds! I have no doubts of your success!


----------



## EllieMay

Look, winter is finally coming to the south!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Today in RVA started the day with a threat of snow but it didn't show! ? in the south they get scared when snow is forecast- it don't have to show up to get a late start morning! Oh well inside moving a doorway for a few days


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Look, winter is finally coming to the south!!!
> View attachment 314949



Yeah...it’s about time. It’s good for your grass!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah...it’s about time. It’s good for your grass!


Grass?? What grass?? LOL


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Today in RVA started the day with a threat of snow but it didn't show! ? in the south they get scared when snow is forecast- it don't have to show up to get a late start morning! Oh well inside moving a doorway for a few days


Well, I feel for ya'll, we will have another warm day, 40 degrees. No winter


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I feel for ya'll, we will have another warm day, 40 degrees. No winter


I can live with out the sheer volume of rain you'll get. I am not buying another boat!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! Looking for a beautiful but cold Saturday.. expecting my brother show up any minute now.. we will have a bonfire tonight to celebrate his 48th birthday. It’s time to celebrate something around here regardless! Wishing everyone a great Saturday!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Looking for a beautiful but cold Saturday.. expecting my brother show up any minute now.. we will have a bonfire tonight to celebrate his 48th birthday. It’s time to celebrate something around here regardless! Wishing everyone a great Saturday!


I am just saying if the wind is right get some real logs in there! I mean no tires but hay thats a whole other kind of bonefire


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Another bright and cold day again here. 
There is snow threatened on the higher ground but it should miss us in the valley. 
All change next week with the return of some rain but slightly warmer.
I'm a bit bored today, 
I have lots of things to do but just mundane stuff.
Lola is still in his hide - sensible tort!
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bright, cold & sunny. I’m slowly taking down some Christmas lights from our porch balusters. No rush....


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning everyone. We went for a long walk yesterday at an area near here that was formerly gravel pits. It was cold and still... started out a bit misty and gradually cleared... just lovely


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning everyone. We went for a long walk yesterday at an area near here that was formerly gravel pits. It was cold and still... started out a bit misty and gradually cleared... just lovely
> View attachment 315044
> View attachment 315045
> View attachment 315046
> View attachment 315047



Looking nice, cool & calm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Much colder overnight. Sun is up, but it’s only 26 degrees F out. Thats about -3 C for everyone else. Even the birds are hanging low.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I can live with out the sheer volume of rain you'll get. I am not buying another boat!


I have always believed a boat was a hole in the water you throw money into.


----------



## JoesMum

Even colder today. We went back to Haysden and walked upriver roday. It was below zero all afternoon with a hoar frost on everything. The lakes were mostly frozen over today.



Grey heron


Little Egret


This is a new species for me: White Fronted Goose.I’ve never sen them before ?



Redwing


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I have always believed a boat was a hole in the water you throw money into.


Two happiest days of boat ownership- Buying a new boat & selling a boat!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Even colder today. We went back to Haysden and walked upriver roday. It was below zero all afternoon with a hoar frost on everything. The lakes were mostly frozen over today.
> 
> View attachment 315082
> 
> Grey heron
> View attachment 315083
> 
> Little Egret
> View attachment 315084
> 
> This is a new species for me: White Fronted Goose.I’ve never sen them before ?
> View attachment 315085
> View attachment 315086
> 
> Redwing
> View attachment 315087
> 
> View attachment 315088


Lovely pics.
We have balmy temps of 8C to look forward to tomorrow - a bit warmer than we've been having.


----------



## EllieMay

It snowed! It just started barely before dark so the kids didn’t get to play in a lot. It’s a lot heavier now so I hope it sticks long enough for us to get to play in it in the morning..


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It snowed! It just started barely before dark so the kids didn’t get to play in a lot. It’s a lot heavier now so I hope it sticks long enough for us to get to play in it in the morning..
> View attachment 315093
> View attachment 315094


What a lovely picture!
No snow here, just drizzle and a very cold wind!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday all. A bit gray & overcast here today as Heather’s “snow storm” moves toward the north east. It will push by just south of us. Rest of our week looks nice - we already have a kayaking trip planned for Thursday.

Today...is put away tool day. Yep, each project requires more & more tools to be hauled up, but not put away. So, it’s tool day.

We bought a new seat for our family/TV room over the holidays & had put the old couch in the garage. Local pickup for such bulk items isn’t available until March! Sooooooo, we cut it all up into little pieces. Disposed of the metal bits/springs into recyclables, and I burnt up the wood that I couldn’t save first. All gone.

All the Christmas decorations are down now. Used yesterday’s nice wxr to haul the big ladder out & up to retrieve our very large wreath. 

Enjoy!


----------



## JoesMum

It hit a balmy 8C/46F high here today. Much warmer!

A bit of variety at the rescue today. 

Hedgehogs of course:


A male kestrel - one of our smaller birds of prey


A female chaffinch about the size of a sparrow 



And definitely not wildlife - a peahen! She had an argument with a fox and is being treated for a wing injury. She belongs to one of the patrons of the rescue charity. Her name is Chickpea


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> What a lovely picture!
> No snow here, just drizzle and a very cold wind!


That’s usually how it is for us.. nothing to show for the miserable conditions!!! Lol..
We did get to play a bit this morning though.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It hit a balmy 8C/46F high here today. Much warmer!
> 
> A bit of variety at the rescue today.
> 
> Hedgehogs of course:
> View attachment 315118
> 
> A male kestrel - one of our smaller birds of prey
> View attachment 315119
> 
> A female chaffinch about the size of a sparrow
> View attachment 315121
> 
> 
> And definitely not wildlife - a peahen! She had an argument with a fox and is being treated for a wing injury. She belongs to one of the patrons of the rescue charity. Her name is Chickpea
> View attachment 315120


What a beautiful peacock! I have always loved them.. even down to the loud unusual screech’s that they make ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It hit a balmy 8C/46F high here today. Much warmer!
> 
> A bit of variety at the rescue today.
> 
> Hedgehogs of course:
> View attachment 315118
> 
> A male kestrel - one of our smaller birds of prey
> View attachment 315119
> 
> A female chaffinch about the size of a sparrow
> View attachment 315121
> 
> 
> And definitely not wildlife - a peahen! She had an argument with a fox and is being treated for a wing injury. She belongs to one of the patrons of the rescue charity. Her name is Chickpea
> View attachment 315120


Hoping they all make a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Hope you are enjoying your Mondays.
The most exciting thing I've done today is walk to a local shop to stock up on food for Lola.
Not that he cared - he didn't come out to play today.
I'm heading off to bed soon so I'll say Nos da for now.
Take care


----------



## EllieMay

A few more pics of our little “snow storm”... it’s all gone now of course but it was fun while it lasted.. I’m headed out of town for work fir a couple days so I’ve got to catch my zzzz’s.. must roll out around 3am..


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> A few more pics of our little “snow storm”... it’s all gone now of course but it was fun while it lasted.. I’m headed out of town for work fir a couple days so I’ve got to catch my zzzz’s.. must roll out around 3am..
> View attachment 315138
> View attachment 315139
> View attachment 315140


Normally I am a misery about snow. As a teenager in Yorkshire it meant getting up early to dig out the drive and then to the main road which had been ploughed.

This year I would really like some!

My excitement for yesterday was putting something in my diary for next week. I made an appointment to take some things to out local household waste tip... I can hardly contain my excitement ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## JoesMum

I just got the excellent news that vaccination has finally started in Buxton and Mum gets done on Saturday   

JoesDad’s father got his first jab before Christmas and the second last week. Mother in law gets her first done this afternoon


----------



## Alecks

I'm very confused but oh well. I like cheese. I like the Cold, Dark, Room. I like a lot of things. But I love torts


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Wifey said that I post pix too quickly. An olive eye added.
> 
> View attachment 314277



THAT IS GOING TO TASTE AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS!!!!! I CAN SEE IT FROM HERE!!!
WELL DONE WIFEY!!!!!!
P.S—
Where’s my invite?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Prime Rib is done thanks to Rose.
> View attachment 314301
> View attachment 314301



not really a meat eater.... but I would chomp down those triangle ricotta cheese things behind it in a HEART BEAT!!
Well done rose!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> It snowed! It just started barely before dark so the kids didn’t get to play in a lot. It’s a lot heavier now so I hope it sticks long enough for us to get to play in it in the morning..
> View attachment 315093
> View attachment 315094



what a gorgeous family!
And that INCLUDES the doggie!
Such pretty faces and perfect smiles!
You should be very proud... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> It hit a balmy 8C/46F high here today. Much warmer!
> 
> A bit of variety at the rescue today.
> 
> Hedgehogs of course:
> View attachment 315118
> 
> A male kestrel - one of our smaller birds of prey
> View attachment 315119
> 
> A female chaffinch about the size of a sparrow
> View attachment 315121
> 
> 
> And definitely not wildlife - a peahen! She had an argument with a fox and is being treated for a wing injury. She belongs to one of the patrons of the rescue charity. Her name is Chickpea
> View attachment 315120



At least she got a couple of good slaps across the face delivered to that ? fox before he hurt her? 
the fox must have been like....
“wth?” 
“Why are all these feathers hitting me at once!?”
“Ooooohhh.... they are attached to a wing..
Oh!..... now I get it! “
“ok ... lady! ..... pppfflttt....????????????????????
Now it’s my turn! “

I am soooo sorry. This is not funny!
Poor wee bird...
He is gorgeous though....
I always try to put myself in the situation to see how the animals felt...?
But it is not funny at all that they hurt each other..... I am a stupid head for having a laugh ...? my apologies.. please take good care of the bird and go find the fox!?
He might still have a feather buried in his nose....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> A few more pics of our little “snow storm”... it’s all gone now of course but it was fun while it lasted.. I’m headed out of town for work fir a couple days so I’ve got to catch my zzzz’s.. must roll out around 3am..
> View attachment 315138
> View attachment 315139
> View attachment 315140



I find myself screaming at the picture for your husband to take his hand off of that shoulder????
I’m sorry .... but I’ve grown protective of Jess now..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I just got the excellent news that vaccination has finally started in Buxton and Mum gets done on Saturday
> 
> JoesDad’s father got his first jab before Christmas and the second last week. Mother in law gets her first done this afternoon



so happy to hear this!!!
Now your family will be safe and on the road to recovery....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Why does the "flood warning" come after the flood?????


----------



## Yvonne G

I was driving home from the store. The street is a 6 lane, three in each direction, and the speed limit is 50mph. I was in the far left lane behind about 4 cars and there was no one in either of the other two lanes. My lane was going too slow to suit me, so I yanked the steering wheel to the right and accelerated. The truck started wildly going back and forth, back and forth. I don't remember the steering wheel moving in my hands, but I was so scared, I just might not be remembering. After a few seconds it stopped swinging and I was in the far right lane. Thank goodness there were no other cars, because I had no control. The rest of the way home is a straight shot except for the turn onto my street and up my driveway, but I drove sedately home with no further problem. I have an appointment at the mechanic for tomorrow to have everything under the front end checked. I'm going to drop the truck off tonight when there's minimal traffic and I can drive slowly.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I was driving home from the store. The street is a 6 lane, three in each direction, and the speed limit is 50mph. I was in the far left lane behind about 4 cars and there was no one in either of the other two lanes. My lane was going too slow to suit me, so I yanked the steering wheel to the right and accelerated. The truck started wildly going back and forth, back and forth. I don't remember the steering wheel moving in my hands, but I was so scared, I just might not be remembering. After a few seconds it stopped swinging and I was in the far right lane. Thank goodness there were no other cars, because I had no control. The rest of the way home is a straight shot except for the turn onto my street and up my driveway, but I drove sedately home with no further problem. I have an appointment at the mechanic for tomorrow to have everything under the front end checked. I'm going to drop the truck off tonight when there's minimal traffic and I can drive slowly.


Buddy of mine had one of the new Ford explorers and after a couple of years the steering went out. Not slightly but totally it was electronic drive by wire and the systems crapped the bed. Scared him to death


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Buddy of mine had one of the new Ford explorers and after a couple of years the steering went out. Not slightly but totally it was electronic drive by wire and the systems crapped the bed. Scared him to death


Mine is a 2005 Dodge Ram. I hope it's nothing serious and expensive.


----------



## JoesMum

Alecks said:


> I'm very confused but oh well. I like cheese. I like the Cold, Dark, Room. I like a lot of things. But I love torts


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots 

Remain confused... it helps ?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> At least she got a couple of good slaps across the face delivered to that ? fox before he hurt her?
> the fox must have been like....
> “wth?”
> “Why are all these feathers hitting me at once!?”
> “Ooooohhh.... they are attached to a wing..
> Oh!..... now I get it! “
> “ok ... lady! ..... pppfflttt....????????????????????
> Now it’s my turn! “
> 
> I am soooo sorry. This is not funny!
> Poor wee bird...
> He is gorgeous though....
> I always try to put myself in the situation to see how the animals felt...?
> But it is not funny at all that they hurt each other.....☹ I am a stupid head for having a laugh ...? my apologies.. please take good care of the bird and go find the fox!?
> He might still have a feather buried in his nose....


I like to think the fox got more than it expected too ?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I was driving home from the store. The street is a 6 lane, three in each direction, and the speed limit is 50mph. I was in the far left lane behind about 4 cars and there was no one in either of the other two lanes. My lane was going too slow to suit me, so I yanked the steering wheel to the right and accelerated. The truck started wildly going back and forth, back and forth. I don't remember the steering wheel moving in my hands, but I was so scared, I just might not be remembering. After a few seconds it stopped swinging and I was in the far right lane. Thank goodness there were no other cars, because I had no control. The rest of the way home is a straight shot except for the turn onto my street and up my driveway, but I drove sedately home with no further problem. I have an appointment at the mechanic for tomorrow to have everything under the front end checked. I'm going to drop the truck off tonight when there's minimal traffic and I can drive slowly.


Scary stuff Yvonne. I hope it’s not anything expensive


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I was driving home from the store. The street is a 6 lane, three in each direction, and the speed limit is 50mph. I was in the far left lane behind about 4 cars and there was no one in either of the other two lanes. My lane was going too slow to suit me, so I yanked the steering wheel to the right and accelerated. The truck started wildly going back and forth, back and forth. I don't remember the steering wheel moving in my hands, but I was so scared, I just might not be remembering. After a few seconds it stopped swinging and I was in the far right lane. Thank goodness there were no other cars, because I had no control. The rest of the way home is a straight shot except for the turn onto my street and up my driveway, but I drove sedately home with no further problem. I have an appointment at the mechanic for tomorrow to have everything under the front end checked. I'm going to drop the truck off tonight when there's minimal traffic and I can drive slowly.


Wet pavement?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Wet pavement?


The pavement was wet, however the back and forth action didn't feel like loss of traction


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what a gorgeous family!
> And that INCLUDES the doggie!
> Such pretty faces and perfect smiles!
> You should be very proud... ?


Why thank you.. I surely am ( very proud) ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I find myself screaming at the picture for your husband to take his hand off of that shoulder????
> I’m sorry .... but I’ve grown protective of Jess now..?


Ummm... that’s my shoulder.. LOL... it’s a common mistake though.. Jess (being 18 and all) couldn’t be bothered to get out of bed ??


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I was driving home from the store. The street is a 6 lane, three in each direction, and the speed limit is 50mph. I was in the far left lane behind about 4 cars and there was no one in either of the other two lanes. My lane was going too slow to suit me, so I yanked the steering wheel to the right and accelerated. The truck started wildly going back and forth, back and forth. I don't remember the steering wheel moving in my hands, but I was so scared, I just might not be remembering. After a few seconds it stopped swinging and I was in the far right lane. Thank goodness there were no other cars, because I had no control. The rest of the way home is a straight shot except for the turn onto my street and up my driveway, but I drove sedately home with no further problem. I have an appointment at the mechanic for tomorrow to have everything under the front end checked. I'm going to drop the truck off tonight when there's minimal traffic and I can drive slowly.


Well that’s scary!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> The pavement was wet, however the back and forth action didn't feel like loss of traction


I would bet a linkage then


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Ummm... that’s my shoulder.. LOL... it’s a common mistake though.. Jess (being 18 and all) couldn’t be bothered to get out of bed ??



Oh!???...... well my lady you look VERY young indeed!
ANOTHER thing you should be proud of! ?
Still..... no body touches Jess’s shoulder!...
Or else! ??


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. A cold grey day and I am trying to avoid cleaning... I had better shift myself and get on with it


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. A cold grey day and I am trying to avoid cleaning... I had better shift myself and get on with it


Good morning! I hate days like that.. just feels like they are sucking the energy right out of you! Hopefully the sun will shine for you sun and Chase the grey away... lord knows the cleaning will still be around whenever you get to it ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. A cold grey day and I am trying to avoid cleaning... I had better shift myself and get on with it



Yuck - cold, gray & cleaning. Sounds like the perfect storm for Winter doldrums. Yuck. Hopefully you can get some cleaning done. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, the goose in the box turtle pen is drowning again. 45 degrees and constant grey rain. I'm sitting under a UVB bulb right now...What the hey, y'll told me not to use them on big tortoises, so I'm using it on me so I don't get S.A.D.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Well, the goose in the box turtle pen is drowning again. 45 degrees and constant grey rain. I'm sitting under a UVB bulb right now...What the hey, y'll told me not to use them on big tortoises, so I'm using it on me so I don't get S.A.D.



who said not to use Uvb on big torts??
What if it’s raining and they have to stay inside their sheds??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> who said not to use Uvb on big torts??
> What if it’s raining and they have to stay inside their sheds??



Hot spot bulbs dessicate the carapace


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hot spot bulbs dessicate the carapace



ooooooh.......! Pardon me....
It’s too early to wrestle with the word 
Dessicate this morning....
my neighbor woke me already with the smell of pot and hot dogs and a loud tv....
????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. A cold grey day and I am trying to avoid cleaning... I had better shift myself and get on with it



good morning to you my friend.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I just got the excellent news that vaccination has finally started in Buxton and Mum gets done on Saturday
> 
> JoesDad’s father got his first jab before Christmas and the second last week. Mother in law gets her first done this afternoon


That's great! Such a relief to know that they'll be protected.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hot spot bulbs dessicate the carapace



mare you talkin’ “spot bulbs” (like a flood bulb?). Or are you talking “UVB” strip lights?
Oh.... dam.....what am I doing wrong now...? ???
Thanks for telling me Maggie!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> That's great! Such a relief to know that they'll be protected.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!?????


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I was driving home from the store. The street is a 6 lane, three in each direction, and the speed limit is 50mph. I was in the far left lane behind about 4 cars and there was no one in either of the other two lanes. My lane was going too slow to suit me, so I yanked the steering wheel to the right and accelerated. The truck started wildly going back and forth, back and forth. I don't remember the steering wheel moving in my hands, but I was so scared, I just might not be remembering. After a few seconds it stopped swinging and I was in the far right lane. Thank goodness there were no other cars, because I had no control. The rest of the way home is a straight shot except for the turn onto my street and up my driveway, but I drove sedately home with no further problem. I have an appointment at the mechanic for tomorrow to have everything under the front end checked. I'm going to drop the truck off tonight when there's minimal traffic and I can drive slowly.


That must have been really scary, thank goodness you're safe!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!?????


Thank you very much!
21 again!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afrternoon/morning all.
Pretty windy and grey here today but warmer.
I've just hauled Lola out for a good soak and blocked the door to his hide so that he gets some exercise. 
He stayed inside for 2 days so he needs to get moving and enjoy some uvb whether he likes it or not!!
Hope you're all OK and have a good Wednesday.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ooooooh.......! Pardon me....
> It’s too early to wrestle with the word
> Dessicate this morning....
> my neighbor woke me already with the smell of pot and hot dogs and a loud tv....
> ????


For some people, that could be considered an invite ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's great! Such a relief to know that they'll be protected.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYN!!! Hope you get an awesome song, better cake and good wine!!!
Hugs!!!


----------



## Alecks

@Lyn W HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's great! Such a relief to know that they'll be protected.



HEY! Happy birthday @Lyn W


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Well, the goose in the box turtle pen is drowning again. 45 degrees and constant grey rain. I'm sitting under a UVB bulb right now...What the hey, y'll told me not to use them on big tortoises, so I'm using it on me so I don't get S.A.D.



I saw pix of the dreaded rain hitting your area.... yuck. Too much of a good thing. Luckily we have some bright sunshine here - in fact, yesterday, today & tomorrow! Going out on the water tomorrow. Amazing how good & refreshed the bright sunshine makes one feel! 

Bright light is good to prevent SAD - https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...the-day/2009/10/ultraviolet-bath-mcnally-pod/


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYN!!! Hope you get an awesome song, better cake and good wine!!!
> Hugs!!!


Thanks Heather. A very quiet day owing to covid but a small price to pay.
I do have rather a lot of wine to get through - not necessarily all today.?


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> @Lyn W HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Many thanks!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> HEY! Happy birthday @Lyn W


Thanks Mark - I'm sure they're coming around more than once a year now!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy birthday @Lyn W ? ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy birthday @Lyn W ? ?


Many thanks, Linda. 
Just having a glass of wine (or 2 ) to mark the occasion.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Many thanks, Linda.
> Just having a glass of wine (or 2 ) to mark the occasion.



During COVID you are permitted to count in Bottles vice Glasses... ?????


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Many thanks, Linda.
> Just having a glass of wine (or 2 ) to mark the occasion.


Makes room in that oven for some cooking


----------



## JoesMum

I just heard that the founder of my wildlife rescue, a lovely lady not much older than me, died suddenly and unexpectedly this evening. ?

I am devastated. I have learned so much from her. She was the most amazing person. I don’t have the right words.

Thoughts and prayers for her family and for all her rescue family would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alecks

This is by far my favorite forum/thread and everybody here is so nice, I like how there isn't any fighting or arguing and we can all have a nice conversation. I really appreciate this. At school we are are making a list of 50 things we are grateful for, and we have to make a list, on top of that, we have to pick a thing at home/school that whenever we see it, we have to think of something else to be grateful for. I chose this forum/thread. It is a nice escape from all the stuff happening out there. I think we should all be friends. 
P.S. I think we are all already friends
P.S.S Gratefulness/Gratitude changes the mind
P.S.S. Thanks again for making me feel safe.


----------



## Alecks

@JoesMum I am so sorry for your loss. I will definitely keep you all in my prayers. Once again, so sorry.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> I just heard that the founder of my wildlife rescue, a lovely lady not much older than me, died suddenly and unexpectedly this evening. ?
> 
> I am devastated. I have learned so much from her. She was the most amazing person. I don’t have the right words.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for her family and for all her rescue family would be greatly appreciated.


I’m so sorry Linda. You all have my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I just heard that the founder of my wildlife rescue, a lovely lady not much older than me, died suddenly and unexpectedly this evening. ?
> 
> I am devastated. I have learned so much from her. She was the most amazing person. I don’t have the right words.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for her family and for all her rescue family would be greatly appreciated.


That is so sad, I am very sorry for the loss of a lady who has done so much good.
Thinking of you all


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I just heard that the founder of my wildlife rescue, a lovely lady not much older than me, died suddenly and unexpectedly this evening. ?
> 
> I am devastated. I have learned so much from her. She was the most amazing person. I don’t have the right words.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for her family and for all her rescue family would be greatly appreciated.



Ogh so sad. Prayers & thoughts across the pond. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> This is by far my favorite forum/thread and everybody here is so nice, I like how there isn't any fighting or arguing and we can all have a nice conversation. I really appreciate this. At school we are are making a list of 50 things we are grateful for, and we have to make a list, on top of that, we have to pick a thing at home/school that whenever we see it, we have to think of something else to be grateful for. I chose this forum/thread. It is a nice escape from all the stuff happening out there. I think we should all be friends.
> P.S. I think we are all already friends
> P.S.S Gratefulness/Gratitude changes the mind
> P.S.S. Thanks again for making me feel safe.


That's a lovely thing to say!
We are happy you have joined us.


----------



## JoesMum

Alecks said:


> This is by far my favorite forum/thread and everybody here is so nice, I like how there isn't any fighting or arguing and we can all have a nice conversation. I really appreciate this. At school we are are making a list of 50 things we are grateful for, and we have to make a list, on top of that, we have to pick a thing at home/school that whenever we see it, we have to think of something else to be grateful for. I chose this forum/thread. It is a nice escape from all the stuff happening out there. I think we should all be friends.
> P.S. I think we are all already friends
> P.S.S Gratefulness/Gratitude changes the mind
> P.S.S. Thanks again for making me feel safe.





Lyn W said:


> That's a lovely thing to say!
> We are happy you have joined us.


I completely agree. Welcome @Alecks 

And thank you everyone. I’mm still reeling this morning as is everyone at the rescue. There’s a lot to sort out and the animal care must continue


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I completely agree. Welcome @Alecks
> 
> And thank you everyone. I’mm still reeling this morning as is everyone at the rescue. There’s a lot to sort out and the animal care must continue


What a fanastic legacy that lady has left.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning all. Firstly... stay safe out there! So many things....

Another cold frosty start to our day. Vehicles covered in a thick white frost. Bird baths have once again frozen over. 
But, it’s clear as the ring of a church bell on Christmas Eve. Sunny, bright, clear, no wind = a kayaking day. Hopefully a few good pix to share later.

Mask up, mask on & mask up & over the nose.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, been gone for awhile. After last weeks incident at the Capitol. I had to step back from social media for a bit. I didn't want to lose friends or family with my anger. 
Though I consider the CDR more than just a social media site. It was better for me to stay away.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been gone for awhile. After last weeks incident at the Capitol. I had to step back from social media for a bit. I didn't want to lose friends or family with my anger.
> Though I consider the CDR more than just a social media site. It was better for me to stay away.


I understand. Events last week rocked the world. Brexit had the same effect on the UK. Sometimes it’s better to say nothing than risk causing even more conflict in a heavily divided place


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been gone for awhile. After last weeks incident at the Capitol. I had to step back from social media for a bit. I didn't want to lose friends or family with my anger.
> Though I consider the CDR more than just a social media site. It was better for me to stay away.



I was wondering where the heck you were. Glad you’re ok..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a few hours & miles kayaking the Patuxent River, located not too far from our house. As hoped for, turned out to be a great day..

The Launch



Slightly Overcast Morning, Calm



Calm Water Paddling



Lots of Eagles - Check the Tree Out


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a few hours & miles kayaking the Patuxent River, located not too far from our house. As hoped for, turned out to be a great day..
> 
> The Launch
> View attachment 315320
> 
> 
> Slightly Overcast Morning, Calm
> View attachment 315321
> 
> 
> Calm Water Paddling
> View attachment 315322


Looks lovely. There was lots of snow up north in the UK today, but we had steady rain and gloom all day.

My in-laws celebrate their diamond wedding anniversary today. Sixty years of marriage gets you a message from Her Majesty the Queen no less! It used to be a telegram, but now it’s a very posh card with a photo of the Queen on the front and a personalised message inside. The envelope is clearly labelled as coming from Bucking Palace 

JoesDad and his brother arranged for everyone to get together by Skype this evening which was lovely. It was really nice to be able to chat as a family and the in laws loved that their grandchildren and their partners were part of it too


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been gone for awhile. After last weeks incident at the Capitol. I had to step back from social media for a bit. I didn't want to lose friends or family with my anger.
> Though I consider the CDR more than just a social media site. It was better for me to stay away.


Wow! I had to ask my friend Google to tell me what was "last week's incident at the capitol?". I miss an awful lot being the troll who lives under the bridge. I hadn't heard a peep about it.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! I had to ask my friend Google to tell me what was "last week's incident at the capitol?". I miss an awful lot being the troll who lives under the bridge. I hadn't heard a peep about it.


They are shutting down all of DC for next week


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, close to $900 later I now have two new ball joints, an aligned front end, and all fittings lubed and filters replaced! He said the ball joints were worn, but didn't look bad enough to have caused the problem, and nothing else looked like it would have caused my problem either. He even took it for a test and couldn't make it happen again. I opted to replace the joints.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Well, close to $900 later I now have two new ball joints, an aligned front end, and all fittings lubed and filters replaced! He said the ball joints were worn, but didn't look bad enough to have caused the problem, and nothing else looked like it would have caused my problem either. He even took it for a test and couldn't make it happen again. I opted to replace the joints.


Before you go back out do a full limit test. In park with the engine on turn the wheels to the limit each way and go out and check to see that the wheels are full make each way you go. Ball joints are odd little buggers no trouble till they are even when they are still good.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Before you go back out do a full limit test. In park with the engine on turn the wheels to the limit each way and go out and check to see that the wheels are full make each way you go. Ball joints are odd little buggers no trouble till they are even when they are still good.


I'll do that tomorrow, but I doubt I'll know what I'm looking at.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Well, close to $900 later I now have two new ball joints, an aligned front end, and all fittings lubed and filters replaced! He said the ball joints were worn, but didn't look bad enough to have caused the problem, and nothing else looked like it would have caused my problem either. He even took it for a test and couldn't make it happen again. I opted to replace the joints.


Well that’s kinda scary still..I’d be worried that they didnt fix the problem if they couldn’t identify what it was....?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s kinda scary still..I’d be worried that they didnt fix the problem if they couldn’t identify what it was....?


I know, huh? I've lost confidence in my truck!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much!
> 21 again!!!!



I've been 21 —three times now!!???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> For some people, that could be considered an invite ?



An invite????!!!!! ?
To what?????
All I keep seeing in my head is that scene from a movie where he eats someone’s skin with Fava beans and a glass of Chianti
When the crazy guy says
“ it puts the lotion in the basket...” ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I just heard that the founder of my wildlife rescue, a lovely lady not much older than me, died suddenly and unexpectedly this evening. ?
> 
> I am devastated. I have learned so much from her. She was the most amazing person. I don’t have the right words.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for her family and for all her rescue family would be greatly appreciated.



my god! How sorry I am for you to go through this! Be glad you knew her and keep her memory alive for others to learn about her . ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! I had to ask my friend Google to tell me what was "last week's incident at the capitol?". I miss an awful lot being the troll who lives under the bridge. I hadn't heard a peep about it.



what happened with the truck?
What was the cause of the shaking?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what happened with the truck?
> What was the cause of the shaking?


Never mind... I went back and looked....
Hope all is well now.
I’d be like you though....
I wouldn’t trust my truck any more.
Just drive in a different lane?
Maybe it was just.... like a small oil slick on the road??
I don’t know...
Please for the love of god... just be careful!
You have too many friends here who will worry about you now every time you go out.!! ?????


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning friends..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends..
> View attachment 315344



Happy Friday my sweet pea!!!!
????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! I had to ask my friend Google to tell me what was "last week's incident at the capitol?". I miss an awful lot being the troll who lives under the bridge. I hadn't heard a peep about it.


I need to find a bridge to live under for awhile. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> I need to find a bridge to live under for awhile. ?


It's okay Ray. Just avoid the news! I DVR all my shows, watch movies, HGTV and even like Ken Jennings as a temporary host of Jeopardy! News is what other people feel i must know!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I'll do that tomorrow, but I doubt I'll know what I'm looking at.


Nothing really to see other than the wheel turns as far to each way as it should. If something is wrong you will hear it or feel it. Like you did driving


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? I've lost confidence in my truck!


I had front end work about 3 years ago. So I wonder about your new work. Tie rods, spindles, left right and center links something else and ball joints. 
If your ball joints were worn, everything else was as well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Sunny here this morning, but rain on its way in a few hours.

I was here, about this time yesterday...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Sunny here this morning, but rain on its way in a few hours.
> 
> I was here, about this time yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 315351


Do you get wet?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been gone for awhile. After last weeks incident at the Capitol. I had to step back from social media for a bit. I didn't want to lose friends or family with my anger.
> Though I consider the CDR more than just a social media site. It was better for me to stay away.


As long as you're OK - thats all we care about!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a few hours & miles kayaking the Patuxent River, located not too far from our house. As hoped for, turned out to be a great day..
> 
> The Launch
> View attachment 315320
> 
> 
> Slightly Overcast Morning, Calm
> View attachment 315321
> 
> 
> Calm Water Paddling
> View attachment 315322
> 
> 
> Lots of Eagles - Check the Tree Out
> View attachment 315323


Looks cold but lovely!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Looks lovely. There was lots of snow up north in the UK today, but we had steady rain and gloom all day.
> 
> My in-laws celebrate their diamond wedding anniversary today. Sixty years of marriage gets you a message from Her Majesty the Queen no less! It used to be a telegram, but now it’s a very posh card with a photo of the Queen on the front and a personalised message inside. The envelope is clearly labelled as coming from Bucking Palace
> 
> JoesDad and his brother arranged for everyone to get together by Skype this evening which was lovely. It was really nice to be able to chat as a family and the in laws loved that their grandchildren and their partners were part of it too


60 years is a huge achievement. Congrats to them!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon/morning to you all.
Temps dropped again today but so has the cold wind.
No ice though and rain coming in later.
Today seems to have whizzed by - it's 5 pm here already and I've not done much at all. 
Hope everyone's having a good Friday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I need to find a bridge to live under for awhile. ?



Nagh. It’s usually cold, dark and wet under bridges. No food or drink. How would you know when the world ended? 
For a balanced global look at things look for other “news” sources. France24, BBC World News, Al Jazeera International, German Deutsche World to name a few.

Did you hear about the massive eartquake?

 https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/jan/15/indonesia-earthquake-deaths-sulawesi-island


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Looks cold but lovely!



Actually, it was pretty balmy. Almost 10c by the time we got off the water. In January!

This pix makes it look Autumnal...


----------



## EllieMay

Do you think they allow you to laugh loudly in Hawaii???

Or are you restricted to aloha ??


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh. It’s usually cold, dark and wet under bridges. No food or drink. How would you know when the world ended?
> For a balanced global look at things look for other “news” sources. France24, BBC World News, Al Jazeera International, German Deutsche World to name a few.
> 
> Did you hear about the massive eartquake?
> 
> ➡ https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/jan/15/indonesia-earthquake-deaths-sulawesi-island


Yes I saw that. Very sad. They were waiting to see if it triggered a Tsunami and many had moved to higher ground. Worrying times for them.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Do you think they allow you to laugh loudly in Hawaii???
> 
> Or are you restricted to aloha ??


I fell right for that one! lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

So I'm making chili cheese dogs for lunch. Decided to cut up some potatoes for fries, and as I'm going about the kitchen, I notice another new neighbor moving in...a woman all alone, moving from a Hertz truck, so I see all her plants and bird cages, ok...maybe. She's really working hard, so I don't know what possessed me, but I found myself out in the freakin rain, inviting her in for chili dogs. Hell. And she came, damn. So I fix 2 plates fries and all, offer Mt Dew, we are eating, and damn, I like a good dog at times. She says hers is good, but I notice she's not as 'friendly' as she was. She studies me strangely. So we eat, and she stands to go and I offer to help her some unload her plants; heck she was just in my house, the jungle. But she says no thanks as she's backing away. Made me feel fairly uncomfortable, but I am hard to like, I know that. And just this morning, my Dr told me I wasn't crazy, just 'different'. Seriously???
So I shrug, and go about cleaning the lunch mess. Went to put some water in the microwave for tea, and...lo and behold...the chili. I fed her chili dogs without the chili, and she was too much of a lady to say anything. Yep


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> So I'm making chili cheese dogs for lunch. Decided to cut up some potatoes for fries, and as I'm going about the kitchen, I notice another new neighbor moving in...a woman all alone, moving from a Hertz truck, so I see all her plants and bird cages, ok...maybe. She's really working hard, so I don't know what possessed me, but I found myself out in the freakin rain, inviting her in for chili dogs. Hell. And she came, damn. So I fix 2 plates fries and all, offer Mt Dew, we are eating, and damn, I like a good dog at times. She says hers is good, but I notice she's not as 'friendly' as she was. She studies me strangely. So we eat, and she stands to go and I offer to help her some unload her plants; heck she was just in my house, the jungle. But she says no thanks as she's backing away. Made me feel fairly uncomfortable, but I am hard to like, I know that. And just this morning, my Dr told me I wasn't crazy, just 'different'. Seriously???
> So I shrug, and go about cleaning the lunch mess. Went to put some water in the microwave for tea, and...lo and behold...the chili. I fed her chili dogs without the chili, and she was too much of a lady to say anything. Yep


Well she can't complain that you gave her a chili reception - cos you didn't!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So I'm making chili cheese dogs for lunch. Decided to cut up some potatoes for fries, and as I'm going about the kitchen, I notice another new neighbor moving in...a woman all alone, moving from a Hertz truck, so I see all her plants and bird cages, ok...maybe. She's really working hard, so I don't know what possessed me, but I found myself out in the freakin rain, inviting her in for chili dogs. Hell. And she came, damn. So I fix 2 plates fries and all, offer Mt Dew, we are eating, and damn, I like a good dog at times. She says hers is good, but I notice she's not as 'friendly' as she was. She studies me strangely. So we eat, and she stands to go and I offer to help her some unload her plants; heck she was just in my house, the jungle. But she says no thanks as she's backing away. Made me feel fairly uncomfortable, but I am hard to like, I know that. And just this morning, my Dr told me I wasn't crazy, just 'different'. Seriously???
> So I shrug, and go about cleaning the lunch mess. Went to put some water in the microwave for tea, and...lo and behold...the chili. I fed her chili dogs without the chili, and she was too much of a lady to say anything. Yep


My visit wouldn’t have went that way)) we’d still be looking for the heartburn meds after I dug through your kitchen to find the chili ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So I'm making chili cheese dogs for lunch. Decided to cut up some potatoes for fries, and as I'm going about the kitchen, I notice another new neighbor moving in...a woman all alone, moving from a Hertz truck, so I see all her plants and bird cages, ok...maybe. She's really working hard, so I don't know what possessed me, but I found myself out in the freakin rain, inviting her in for chili dogs. Hell. And she came, damn. So I fix 2 plates fries and all, offer Mt Dew, we are eating, and damn, I like a good dog at times. She says hers is good, but I notice she's not as 'friendly' as she was. She studies me strangely. So we eat, and she stands to go and I offer to help her some unload her plants; heck she was just in my house, the jungle. But she says no thanks as she's backing away. Made me feel fairly uncomfortable, but I am hard to like, I know that. And just this morning, my Dr told me I wasn't crazy, just 'different'. Seriously???
> So I shrug, and go about cleaning the lunch mess. Went to put some water in the microwave for tea, and...lo and behold...the chili. I fed her chili dogs without the chili, and she was too much of a lady to say anything. Yep



mid I laugh out loud any harder ...
I will explode!!
Save some chili for MEEEEEE!!!!!!?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and Happy Saturday.
We've had some rain but think it's going to be dryish.
I think my neighbour is reaching over and cutting my tree again
Noticed yesterday that quite a few branches that have obviously been cut rather than broken because of weather. 
So the wildlife camera is back in position and if I catch the bum on film this time I'll see a solicitor.
It's just relentless with them. 
I keep looking for a new home but it's been quiet on that front, Maybe sales will pick up soon.
Have a good day and TTFN


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> So I'm making chili cheese dogs for lunch. Decided to cut up some potatoes for fries, and as I'm going about the kitchen, I notice another new neighbor moving in...a woman all alone, moving from a Hertz truck, so I see all her plants and bird cages, ok...maybe. She's really working hard, so I don't know what possessed me, but I found myself out in the freakin rain, inviting her in for chili dogs. Hell. And she came, damn. So I fix 2 plates fries and all, offer Mt Dew, we are eating, and damn, I like a good dog at times. She says hers is good, but I notice she's not as 'friendly' as she was. She studies me strangely. So we eat, and she stands to go and I offer to help her some unload her plants; heck she was just in my house, the jungle. But she says no thanks as she's backing away. Made me feel fairly uncomfortable, but I am hard to like, I know that. And just this morning, my Dr told me I wasn't crazy, just 'different'. Seriously???
> So I shrug, and go about cleaning the lunch mess. Went to put some water in the microwave for tea, and...lo and behold...the chili. I fed her chili dogs without the chili, and she was too much of a lady to say anything. Yep


I just fully understood this! You are the sweet addled old neighbor next door!!!!! I had a Bill- he was the 2nd owner of the house behind mine. He drank 2 fingers-ish of Johnny Walker Black everyday and hung his clothes to dry on the line out back. He was retired salesman from Sears. He always paid me for work with gold coins-

which of course only have a value of $1. I never minded he was an awesome old guy.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and Happy Saturday.
> We've had some rain but think it's going to be dryish.
> I think my neighbour is reaching over and cutting my tree again
> Noticed yesterday that quite a few branches that have obviously been cut rather than broken because of weather.
> So the wildlife camera is back in position and if I catch the bum on film this time I'll see a solicitor.
> It's just relentless with them.
> I keep looking for a new home but it's been quiet on that front, Maybe sales will pick up soon.
> Have a good day and TTFN


What an ***... can’t fathom what’s wrong with people these days. Why can everyone live n let live??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just fully understood this! You are the sweet addled old neighbor next door!!!!! I had a Bill- he was the 2nd owner of the house behind mine. He drank 2 fingers-ish of Johnny Walker Black everyday and hung his clothes to dry on the line out back. He was retired salesman from Sears. He always paid me for work with gold coins-
> View attachment 315446
> which of course only have a value of $1. I never minded he was an awesome old guy.


Well, I don't know about "sweet", but addled(?) Yep! lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and Happy Saturday.
> We've had some rain but think it's going to be dryish.
> I think my neighbour is reaching over and cutting my tree again
> Noticed yesterday that quite a few branches that have obviously been cut rather than broken because of weather.
> So the wildlife camera is back in position and if I catch the bum on film this time I'll see a solicitor.
> It's just relentless with them.
> I keep looking for a new home but it's been quiet on that front, Maybe sales will pick up soon.
> Have a good day and TTFN


I haven't read about your tree, but in the good ole USA we can cut anything of the neighbors that grows over the fence to my yard


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I haven't read about your tree, but in the good ole USA we can cut anything of the neighbors the grows over the fence to my yard


Years ago two neighbors had a tiff it went on and on until the Cops were called to arrest the Tree Guy. He was contracted to cut the branches hanging in the neighbors yard so out of respect (real Arborist) he went into the other neighbor's yard and trimmed the branch at the trunk. Luckily the Cops knew a little about city laws and it is perfectly legal in RVA. I have a tree that is growing next to VA Power lines that trim that sucker like a poodle!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and Happy Saturday.
> We've had some rain but think it's going to be dryish.
> I think my neighbour is reaching over and cutting my tree again
> Noticed yesterday that quite a few branches that have obviously been cut rather than broken because of weather.
> So the wildlife camera is back in position and if I catch the bum on film this time I'll see a solicitor.
> It's just relentless with them.
> I keep looking for a new home but it's been quiet on that front, Maybe sales will pick up soon.
> Have a good day and TTFN






Blackdog1714 said:


> I just fully understood this! You are the sweet addled old neighbor next door!!!!! I had a Bill- he was the 2nd owner of the house behind mine. He drank 2 fingers-ish of Johnny Walker Black everyday and hung his clothes to dry on the line out back. He was retired salesman from Sears. He always paid me for work with gold coins-
> View attachment 315446
> which of course only have a value of $1. I never minded he was an awesome old guy.



sounds like a Scotsman...
Did he have an accent?...acsent.....axscent?? Axe-cent??
Siri!!!!$. Stop spelling my words wrong!


----------



## Maggie3fan

When Covid first shut Oregon down we all remember the shopping, hoarding and empty shelves things. Since that time our shelves have stayed full, our hospitals have beds etc. So I go grocery shopping early this am. My list is short, including coffee up $2 from this last year, and *NO* as in empty shelves...Friskies kitty crack, oven cleaner (really?), and no Gerber's carrots. WTFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I haven't read about your tree, but in the good ole USA we can cut anything of the neighbors that grows over the fence to my yard


Same here Maggie, but this isn't overhanging onto their property at all. My tree (large shrub) is at the closest 2 feet away from their fence I keep it cut way back so they have no complaints on that score. But they object to the height which I keep between 8 and 9 feet so are trying to chop it down. 
Because they are reaching over the boundary and cutting the height it is classed as trespass and criminal damage here Apart from that it is just plain bullying. Their garden is all concrete and they don't like wildlife, whereas I like my garden to be wildlife friendly. This has been going on for years and is very wearing.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Same here Maggie, but this isn't overhanging onto their property at all. My tree (large shrub) is at the closest 2 feet away from their fence I keep it cut way back so they have no complaints on that score. But they object to the height which I keep between 8 and 9 feet so are trying to chop it down.
> Because they are reaching over the boundary and cutting the height it is classed as trespass and criminal damage here Apart from that it is just plain bullying. Their garden is all concrete and they don't like wildlife, whereas I like my garden to be wildlife friendly. This has been going on for years and is very wearing.



yiu should hang more bird houses with food.
Bring in the birds and their ?!
Sorry, I’m bitter....


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sounds like a Scotsman...
> Did he have an accent?...acsent.....axscent?? Axe-cent??
> Siri!!!!$. Stop spelling my words wrong!


No accent other than the Virginia gentleman he was.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yiu should hang more bird houses with food.
> Bring in the birds and their ?!
> Sorry, I’m bitter....


OMG dont bother with the houses just buy bags of cheap food and set it in rows by the fence


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Same here Maggie, but this isn't overhanging onto their property at all. My tree (large shrub) is at the closest 2 feet away from their fence I keep it cut way back so they have no complaints on that score. But they object to the height which I keep between 8 and 9 feet so are trying to chop it down.
> Because they are reaching over the boundary and cutting the height it is classed as trespass and criminal damage here Apart from that it is just plain bullying. Their garden is all concrete and they don't like wildlife, whereas I like my garden to be wildlife friendly. This has been going on for years and is very wearing.


Thanks for the explanation. Crap like that drives me insane. And because of my sweet and loving personality I react badly and make things worse. I had a fight with a neighbor and ex friend, that put me in jail several times and he loosened the ALL the lug nuts on my car making a rear wheel come off trying to hurt me (and my car?), again "I" went to jail. Anyhow that was all 2015 old news. But I so totally understand how it sucks


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all.

Sunny & bright unexpectedly really. Cold, hard rain late evening yesterday i thought for sure it would be just gray & overcast today. 

We went for an early morning drive near Annapolis MD to check out a “real” lumber yard. You know, the type that we used to have. Real wood, good choice in associated products like screws, nails, chain, sledge hammers, woolen hats & gloves. Checked out their very nice selection of Red Cedar timber. Four x four inches (10cm x 10 cm) by eight feet long, pretty nice looking wood. Cost about $85.00. Lots of other dimensional wood available too. Wow....have you ever seen Ipe? Wow... Supposedly a deck made with Ipe will last more than 30 years! 

 Fun Fact - Ipe was used for the boardwalk along the beach of New York City’s Coney Island, and was said to have lasted 25 years before it needed to be replaced: an amazing lifespan given the amount of traffic and environmental stresses put upon the wood.)

We picked up three boxes of decking screws so we can finish off, screw by screw, the “deck project”. Could have bought the 5 lb box, but hey, might not need that many. 

On our way over we spotted three hawks. One in our garden, the others along the highway. Lunch time for hawks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow.....everyone must be knackered.... ? No updates from anyone? 

I thought that I would pull out a chunk of fallen cedar that i harvested a few years back now and make something, right? I mean, why pay for wood when I have some stashed away....

So, here is the start of “something” out of Cedar. Raw, Uncut.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....everyone must be knackered.... ? No updates from anyone?
> 
> I thought that I would pull out a chunk of fallen cedar that i harvested a few years back now and make something, right? I mean, why pay for wood when I have some stashed away....
> 
> So, here is the start of “something” out of Cedar. Raw, Uncut.
> 
> View attachment 315518


Nice looking piece of wood, I also turn wood for one of my many Hobbies. I buy wood online and have it shipped, not cheap.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I've been 21 —three times now!!???


I stopped counting when I was 29.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Nice looking piece of wood, I also turn wood for one of my many Hobbies. I buy wood online and have it shipped, not cheap.



Yes... i too get a lot from various online locations. Picked up these cedar logs from the roadside!


----------



## Cathie G

Hi! I miss you guys and gals. I've been in this covid-19 bubble for too long. I just don't have a lot of mental energy yet. Each day is getting a bit better though. Thank God I have my animals. They kept me up and moving as much as I could. It's wonderful how much more they give me then what I can give them. Not see you more soon ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> As long as you're OK - thats all we care about!


Thank you Lyn, I had a stress test mon. and the numbers were the same as in 2017. So that's good and had a breathing test on Wednesday and the results there were a lot better than before. My doctor thinks changing my inhaler from Anora to trelegy might be the reason. Tues I go in and have a growth about the size of a pingpong ball removed from my amputated arm. The growth is under the skin and gets irritated when I wear my prosthetic. 
My insurance company approved a cross trainer and it will be delivered in a few weeks. 
I am happy to get it because I haven't been getting much exercise since my therapy stopped because of covid.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh. It’s usually cold, dark and wet under bridges. No food or drink. How would you know when the world ended?
> For a balanced global look at things look for other “news” sources. France24, BBC World News, Al Jazeera International, German Deutsche World to name a few.
> 
> Did you hear about the massive eartquake?
> 
> ➡ https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/jan/15/indonesia-earthquake-deaths-sulawesi-island


I do watch some of those channels. Seem to get a balanced perspective there.
That earthquake looks bad.
I can always depend on Opo to mellow me out. By watching him graze and eat in the yard. I think that's the best therapy around. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hi! I miss you guys and gals. I've been in this covid-19 bubble for too long. I just don't have a lot of mental energy yet. Each day is getting a bit better though. Thank God I have my animals. They kept me up and moving as much as I could. It's wonderful how much more they give me then what I can give them. Not see you more soon ?


Hope you start feeling better. 
I agree, Opo has given me so much comfort.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes... i too get a lot from various online locations. Picked up these cedar logs from the roadside!


It is amazing how people can dislike certain trees when they buy a house and boom chunks in the alley.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. 

Let’s just say I am glad this week is coming to an end. The bad news has definitely outperformed the good. 

The sun has made a very welcome appearance and JoesDad and I are going out for a country walk to try and park things and reset for next week.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Hi! I miss you guys and gals. I've been in this covid-19 bubble for too long. I just don't have a lot of mental energy yet. Each day is getting a bit better though. Thank God I have my animals. They kept me up and moving as much as I could. It's wonderful how much more they give me then what I can give them. Not see you more soon ?


I didn't realise you had covid Cathie, I hope you are feeling better soon and able to chat again.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Lyn, I had a stress test mon. and the numbers were the same as in 2017. So that's good and had a breathing test on Wednesday and the results there were a lot better than before. My doctor thinks changing my inhaler from Anora to trelegy might be the reason. Tues I go in and have a growth about the size of a pingpong ball removed from my amputated arm. The growth is under the skin and gets irritated when I wear my prosthetic.
> My insurance company approved a cross trainer and it will be delivered in a few weeks.
> I am happy to get it because I haven't been getting much exercise since my therapy stopped because of covid.
> View attachment 315530


Good to hear its mostly good news Ray and hope all goes well with the arm procedure on Tuesday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Let’s just say I am glad this week is coming to an end. The bad news has definitely outperformed the good.
> 
> The sun has made a very welcome appearance and JoesDad and I are going out for a country walk to try and park things and reset for next week.


Have a good time. I'm going for a little stroll myself.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is amazing how people can dislike certain trees when they buy a house and boom chunks in the alley.


I suppose trees sometimes have to come down if they're unsafe or been damaged, but it alwasy amazes me that people buy houses near trees that have been there long before and then want to cut them down. If you don't like trees - don't buy a house near them!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Dry here today but another bout of rain and gales coming in midweek. 
Lola is watching the world go by from his hide and when I get back from a little walk he is going to have a nice soak (but he doesn't know that yet).
Hope you all have a good Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I suppose trees sometimes have to come down if they're unsafe or been damaged, but it alwasy amazes me that people buy houses near trees that have been there long before and then want to cut them down. If you don't like trees - don't buy a house near them!



Some of these trees were cut down by electric power line guys, keeping the power lines clear. A few others from a massive windstorm that knocked down a lot of trees in the area.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey Maro2Bear do you get wet when you kayak on smooth quiet water?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Maro2Bear do you get wet when you kayak on smooth quiet water?



Never - that’s the goal for sure in Wintertime kayaking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> Let’s just say I am glad this week is coming to an end. The bad news has definitely outperformed the good.
> 
> The sun has made a very welcome appearance and JoesDad and I are going out for a country walk to try and park things and reset for next week.


Enjoy, sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Some of these trees were cut down by electric power line guys, keeping the power lines clear. A few others from a massive windstorm that knocked down a lot of trees in the area.


Do you let the wood dry out in log form? Or do you cut it up into workable dimensions and let it dry?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all.
> 
> Sunny & bright unexpectedly really. Cold, hard rain late evening yesterday i thought for sure it would be just gray & overcast today.
> 
> We went for an early morning drive near Annapolis MD to check out a “real” lumber yard. You know, the type that we used to have. Real wood, good choice in associated products like screws, nails, chain, sledge hammers, woolen hats & gloves. Checked out their very nice selection of Red Cedar timber. Four x four inches (10cm x 10 cm) by eight feet long, pretty nice looking wood. Cost about $85.00. Lots of other dimensional wood available too. Wow....have you ever seen Ipe? Wow... Supposedly a deck made with Ipe will last more than 30 years!
> 
> ➡➡ Fun Fact - Ipe was used for the boardwalk along the beach of New York City’s Coney Island, and was said to have lasted 25 years before it needed to be replaced: an amazing lifespan given the amount of traffic and environmental stresses put upon the wood.)
> 
> We picked up three boxes of decking screws so we can finish off, screw by screw, the “deck project”. Could have bought the 5 lb box, but hey, might not need that many.
> 
> On our way over we spotted three hawks. One in our garden, the others along the highway. Lunch time for hawks.


Ipe is a very hard wood. No way you can pound a nail in it. You definitely need to predrill.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon everyone, here is a pic celebrating Rose's birthday yesterday. 
Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, here is a pic celebrating Rose's birthday yesterday.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> View attachment 315555


Wow is that a fridge or Magnet Parking Lot. I love it a story of where you have gone and what you have done. You tell your daughter happy birthday from me!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wow is that a fridge or Magnet Parking Lot. I love it a story of where you have gone and what you have done. You tell your daughter happy birthday from me!


LOL I will tell Rose you called her my daughter. When we bought the fridge, I wouldn't let Rose put magnets on it. Then I accidentally scratched it with my wheelchair and asked her to put the magnets on to cover it up. Those are locations mostly of Rose's travels to different countries.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you let the wood dry out in log form? Or do you cut it up into workable dimensions and let it dry?



A lot depends. You can turn green wood, sometimes it will dry out and split, other times not. Some ppl who harvest logs will cut the logs into chunks then seal the edges with a product called Anchor Seal. It keeps the wood from drying too quickly & cracking. It’s better, easier but not cheaper to purchase wood that is cut & then kiln dried. Advantage is you get sizes you like - ready to work with. But, expensive.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cedar Project Update: Today the idea was to start to get the log into a workable size & form. Check out that color! Bonus - Garage smells great too!

The Slice




The Reveal


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wow is that a fridge or Magnet Parking Lot. I love it a story of where you have gone and what you have done. You tell your daughter happy birthday from me!


WIFE she's his wife. and beautiful wow


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, here is a pic celebrating Rose's birthday yesterday.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> View attachment 315555


Oh I missed it!! Tell her I said happy late birthday please! Wonderful Pic of both of you!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Cedar Project Update: Today the idea was to start to get the log into a workable size & form. Check out that color! Bonus - Garage smells great too!
> 
> The Slice
> View attachment 315567
> 
> 
> 
> The Reveal
> View attachment 315568


I love Cedar!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, here is a pic celebrating Rose's birthday yesterday.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> View attachment 315555


Belated birthday wishes to Rose!
What a wonderful cake!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you start feeling better.
> I agree, Opo has given me so much comfort.


Each day gets easier. Today's been way better. I can actually feel the virus is gone. I think if God hadn't given me these critters the outcome would be way different.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, here is a pic celebrating Rose's birthday yesterday.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> View attachment 315555


Tell Rose from me. Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Lyn, I had a stress test mon. and the numbers were the same as in 2017. So that's good and had a breathing test on Wednesday and the results there were a lot better than before. My doctor thinks changing my inhaler from Anora to trelegy might be the reason. Tues I go in and have a growth about the size of a pingpong ball removed from my amputated arm. The growth is under the skin and gets irritated when I wear my prosthetic.
> My insurance company approved a cross trainer and it will be delivered in a few weeks.
> I am happy to get it because I haven't been getting much exercise since my therapy stopped because of covid.
> View attachment 315530


My doctors like trelegy better too but I have problems with fluticasone. That is the difference between the two.


----------



## Cathie G

I've been trying to catch up a bit but don't have the energy yet but CarolM you are going to absolutely love the songs of zebra finches. With an aviary it won't take them long to fill it. That's their favorite thing to do! Make babies.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Each day gets easier. Today's been way better. I can actually feel the virus is gone. I think if God hadn't given me these critters the outcome would be way different.?


I’m very glad your feeling better!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Each day gets easier. Today's been way better. I can actually feel the virus is gone. I think if God hadn't given me these critters the outcome would be way different.?


Just carry on taking it easy Cathie. I know of people who thought they were better and tried to get back to normal but it's come back and floored them again, so don't rush and overdo things.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's very cold and grey here again. 
Just makes me want to curl up and hibernate.
Hope you all have a good Monday, whatever your weather!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I've been trying to catch up a bit but don't have the energy yet but CarolM you are going to absolutely love the songs of zebra finches. With an aviary it won't take them long to fill it. That's their favorite thing to do! Make babies.


I am interested in the Finches. Do they breed easily in captivity? I would love to find a pair and breed them for my pet store. They are pretty scarce here, but I do see them at Petsmart when I buy worms. They always seem to have 2 finches


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy Martin Luther King Day! May many follow in his mighty steps! Now we have to see how Lobby Day goes in RVA?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I am interested in the Finches. Do they breed easily in captivity? I would love to find a pair and breed them for my pet store. They are pretty scarce here, but I do see them at Petsmart when I buy worms. They always seem to have 2 finches


I got a tree full, how many you want of those ? little bastages!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got a tree full, how many you want of those ? little bastages!


I have American Goldfinches, here's a female and male


male


Look at him looking at me in the window


----------



## Zoeclare

maggie3fan said:


> I have American Goldfinches, here's a female and male
> View attachment 315618
> 
> male
> View attachment 315619
> 
> Look at him looking at me in the window
> View attachment 315621


The last picture is so cute!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Zoeclare said:


> The last picture is so cute!


Get get to sit on my bed and watch that feeder. So far I have counted 25 different species that eat in my yard. I have 7 feeders around, and 4 nest boxes. The Swallows nest, and nothin else. And the Swallows are gone all winter, in spring, they use 2 of the nests, both of which are right next to the carport where Beauty sleeps. The Swallows are the same year after year, parents move on or die, and their offspring come back and nest. The daddy Swallow sits outside the nest and is the look out, and the food getter. Remember, this is Oregon, so on the rainy days daddy sits inside the carport looking out, high in the rafters. They are not bothered by my presence, but my car and I are bothered by their poop, I don't want caustic poop on my soft paint, or on my expensive car cover. But I do want the birds. So while they are nesting, I use my rain, snow and dirt proof car cover, and cover the car cover with newspapers. Obsessive? maybe


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Happy Monday to y’all. We are supposed to have a nice sunny day in the low 60’s.. after today, it’s cold and wet for the next week ;-(... we have a bank holiday today to celebrate Martin Luther King so my kids are out of school.. I’ve got some work from home and a couple conference calls, but I believe my tortoises will get some extra attention today..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Belated birthday wishes to Rose!
> What a wonderful cake!


Rose baked the cake herself. She decided to make a three layer cake midstream. So she didn't have enough frosting. ?
It was great, sponge cake with a lemon frosting.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My doctors like trelegy better too but I have problems with fluticasone. That is the difference between the two.


Ok, my doctor said I didn't need to rinse my mouth with Anora but I do with trelegy. The fluticasone must be the reason.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Happy Monday to y’all. We are supposed to have a nice sunny day in the low 60’s.. after today, it’s cold and wet for the next week ;-(... we have a bank holiday today to celebrate Martin Luther King so my kids are out of school.. I’ve got some work from home and a couple conference calls, but I believe my tortoises will get some extra attention today..


Great, enjoy your day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday. Bright & sunny, but breezy & cold. Bright sunshine like today keeps me charged...dark, wet, overcast Winter days tend to be tooooo gloomy.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose baked the cake herself. She decided to make a three layer cake midstream. So she didn't have enough frosting. ?
> It was great, sponge cake with a lemon frosting.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, here is a pic celebrating Rose's birthday yesterday.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> View attachment 315555


This is such a nice picture. Suitable for framing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, mark this day down. I've finally decided to join the electronic phone age and I ordered a smart phone from Great Call. It will be delivered today. It really bugs me to pay a monthly service fee for something I don't use - for the convenience of having a cell phone. 99% of the time it sits in my purse with a dead battery, so after a couple months of paying the monthly fee I cancel the account. With this service I will have text, and don't have to pay extra when I use the phone. I'll have 100 minutes - and since I don't use it, 100 minutes is a lot. And what I don't use is carried over to the next month. We'll see how long it lasts before I come to the realization I'm spending $$ just for the sake of being able to say, "I have a cell phone."


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Well, mark this day down. I've finally decided to join the electronic phone age and I ordered a smart phone from Great Call. It will be delivered today. It really bugs me to pay a monthly service fee for something I don't use - for the convenience of having a cell phone. 99% of the time it sits in my purse with a dead battery, so after a couple months of paying the monthly fee I cancel the account. With this service I will have text, and don't have to pay extra when I use the phone. I'll have 100 minutes - and since I don't use it, 100 minutes is a lot. And what I don't use is carried over to the next month. We'll see how long it lasts before I come to the realization I'm spending $$ just for the sake of being able to say, "I have a cell phone."



Great......i still think you should look into TracPhone. No monthly service fee. Mine is actually a flip phone! but wifey’s is “nicer”. HSN & QVC often have great package deals (text, minutes & a phone).


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose baked the cake herself. She decided to make a three layer cake midstream. So she didn't have enough frosting. ?
> It was great, sponge cake with a lemon frosting.


I love lemon, I should come meet her, and get some of that great food lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Great......i still think you should look into TracPhone. No monthly service fee. Mine is actually a flip phone! but wifey’s is “nicer”. HSN & QVC often have great package deals (text, minutes & a phone).


So why get a freakin Smart phone???You pay for the phone, and internet, and long distance etc. Because of the age of my car, I keep my cell phone in it, I use a land line. My cell is the next after flip phones, my keyboard slides out. Ya ca't hear, but you can always get a signal...lol


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> So why get a freakin Smart phone???You pay for the phone, and internet, and long distance etc. Because of the age of my car, I keep my cell phone in it, I use a land line. My cell is the next after flip phones, my keyboard slides out. Ya ca't hear, but you can always get a signal...lol


Hey, you can always text someone with a smart phone. Like for certain reasons like stupid me was shopping, lost my car keys in the grocery store, had left my phone in the locked car, couldn't call my husband, was going to have to walk home 5 or 6 miles away on a bumb leg & get the other keys, roamed the grocery store for an hour & a half & finally found them underneath the self-checkout station I used.

Rule #1. There are no pay phones out there anymore.

Rule #2. Don't leave your phone in your locked car unless you're with someone else with a cell phone

Rule #3. Put your car keys in your purse/pocket/Scotty's vest, etc. instead of wandering a store with them in your hands.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> Hey, you can always text someone with a smart phone. Like for certain reasons like stupid me was shopping, lost my car keys in the grocery store, had left my phone in the locked car, couldn't call my husband, was going to have to walk home 5 or 6 miles away on a bumb leg & get the other keys, roamed the grocery store for an hour & a half & finally found them underneath the self-checkout station I used.
> 
> Rule #1. There are no pay phones out there anymore.
> 
> Rule #2. Don't leave your phone in your locked car unless you're with someone else with a cell phone
> 
> Rule #3. Put your car keys in your purse/pocket/Scotty's vest, etc. instead of wandering a store with them in your hands.


I bet AT&T operators are happy about rule #1. At the beginning of my 30 year career with Ma Bell I was an operator. Answering the coin lights on the board was the least favorite. I used to hate collecting the $$ for the calls. Then the notification when three minutes was up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> This is such a nice picture. Suitable for framing.


Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Sounds delicious!


It was good. I haven't been able to eat anymore because I need my blood sugar low for the operation tomorrow. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> I love lemon, I should come meet her, and get some of that great food lol


Sure as soon as the covid subsides. You are more than welcome.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Got to be at the hospital at 7am tomorrow. ?
I can only hope that I don't have any phantom pains keeping me up tonight. ????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, mark this day down. I've finally decided to join the electronic phone age and I ordered a smart phone from Great Call. It will be delivered today. It really bugs me to pay a monthly service fee for something I don't use - for the convenience of having a cell phone. 99% of the time it sits in my purse with a dead battery, so after a couple months of paying the monthly fee I cancel the account. With this service I will have text, and don't have to pay extra when I use the phone. I'll have 100 minutes - and since I don't use it, 100 minutes is a lot. And what I don't use is carried over to the next month. We'll see how long it lasts before I come to the realization I'm spending $$ just for the sake of being able to say, "I have a cell phone."


Welcome to the smart cell phone world.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> WIFE she's his wife. and beautiful wow


LOL Rose is 9 years younger than me. I am so blessed to have her in my life. Rose is 100% dedicated to taking care of me.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Got to be at the hospital at 7am tomorrow. ?
> I can only hope that I don't have any phantom pains keeping me up tonight. ????


Good luck Ray! I’ll be thinking of you & Rose


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> I bet AT&T operators are happy about rule #1. At the beginning of my 30 year career with Ma Bell I was an operator. Answering the coin lights on the board was the least favorite. I used to hate collecting the $$ for the calls. Then the notification when three minutes was up.


We're definitely NOT in Kansas anymore, Toto.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good luck Ray! I’ll be thinking of you & Rose


Thanks Heather, it should be out patient surgery. Just going to have a growth under my skin removed.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all !!! Sure do love yall and how you have a happy Tuesday


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all !!! Sure do love yall and how you have a happy Tuesday



same to youuuuuu!!!!!! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It was good. I haven't been able to eat anymore because I need my blood sugar low for the operation tomorrow. ?


I'll happily have your share!!!
Just to help out of course!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It was good. I haven't been able to eat anymore because I need my blood sugar low for the operation tomorrow. ?


Hope it all goes well Ray, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> LOL Rose is 9 years younger than me. I am so blessed to have her in my life. Rose is 100% dedicated to taking care of me.


She is a lovely lady.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all !!! Sure do love yall and how you have a happy Tuesday


Same to you Heather and to you all!
It's such a wet and wndy, miserable day here - we have Storm Christoph (Not Kristoff) with us today but I think other parts of the UK are getting the worst of it. Even though the wind is howling down the chimney it's not too bad - yet!!!

I hope you all have a good and drier Tuesday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 315707



Looking pretty nice there in Texas!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Same to you Heather and to you all!
> It's such a wet and wndy, miserable day here - we have Storm Christoph (Not Kristoff) with us today but I think other parts of the UK are getting the worst of it. Even though the wind is howling down the chimney it's not too bad - yet!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a good and drier Tuesday!!


Hey Lyn! I hope the wind doesn’t get to rough. That’s the worst part of storm for me.. unfortunately, it’s a very wet day here too.. the weather predictor calls for it all week long :-( ... I have a long overdue appointment to get my hair done today so I was pretty excited.. then I got Jayden up to get him ready for school and he seems a little sickly.. I’m going to keep him home and make a dr appointment for a check up.. I’m sure it’s nothing more than the winter time sinusy crap but with my luck lately, I can’t be too careful..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking pretty nice there in Texas!


The calm before the storm makes for crappy driving weather and I’ve got places to be all week long.. Jess has a follow up with her surgeon in Houston tomorrow and I think they are truly going to be shocked at all the progress she has made. Yesterday at therapy, she was able to bend her forearm up, flip her hand from palm to back and flex her fingers.. All these things come so easy to us but for her, it’s an Olympic marathon.. we are so pleased though. It’s a hell of a long way from the original forecast !!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> The calm before the storm makes for crappy driving weather and I’ve got places to be all week long.. Jess has a follow up with her surgeon in Houston tomorrow and I think they are truly going to be shocked at all the progress she has made. Yesterday at therapy, she was able to bend her forearm up, flip her hand from palm to back and flex her fingers.. All these things come so easy to us but for her, it’s an Olympic marathon.. we are so pleased though. It’s a hell of a long way from the original forecast !!!



Little steps turning into leaps n bounds,


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! I hope the wind doesn’t get to rough. That’s the worst part of storm for me.. unfortunately, it’s a very wet day here too.. the weather predictor calls for it all week long :-( ... I have a long overdue appointment to get my hair done today so I was pretty excited.. then I got Jayden up to get him ready for school and he seems a little sickly.. I’m going to keep him home and make a dr appointment for a check up.. I’m sure it’s nothing more than the winter time sinusy crap but with my luck lately, I can’t be too careful..


Sorry your little man is poorly, I hope he's feeling better soon. You're right to get him checked.
Our rain is in until Thursday.
Hope you are able to get to your hair appointent. I haven't had mine cut for almost a year because of lockdown shutting down all the salons. It will be Spring I think before I can get my hair cut!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> The calm before the storm makes for crappy driving weather and I’ve got places to be all week long.. Jess has a follow up with her surgeon in Houston tomorrow and I think they are truly going to be shocked at all the progress she has made. Yesterday at therapy, she was able to bend her forearm up, flip her hand from palm to back and flex her fingers.. All these things come so easy to us but for her, it’s an Olympic marathon.. we are so pleased though. It’s a hell of a long way from the original forecast !!!


What a great girl - her determination is obviously paying off.
Have a safe journey to Houston.


----------



## Alecks

Guys, I am getting my first russian tortoise! My mom is driving me four and a half hours to get it, too. I'm so excited!


----------



## Yvonne G

Alecks said:


> Guys, I am getting my first russian tortoise! My mom is driving me four and a half hours to get it, too. I'm so excited!


Great news! We've got to see pictures when you get home.


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> Guys, I am getting my first russian tortoise! My mom is driving me four and a half hours to get it, too. I'm so excited!


Thats great ! Do you have everything set up ready for him? The caresheet will tell you what substrate etc to get. (coco coir or fine orchid bark I believe - nothing sandy).

If you are buying from a pet store don't let them talk you into spending a fortune on unsuitable water dishes when terracotta plant saucers are safer and much cheaper.

The dial type thermometers are unreliable and a waste of money too -invest in a decent digital thermometer and hygrometer and a digital temp gun.

Also don't buy any *coiled or cfl *type lamps - they can damage tort eyes!
Stores are there to make a proft and generally know very little about tort care so check here before wasting money


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chilly & overcast today, a few bits of sunshine. Started up our riding mower gave it a few spins up & down the road to blow the leaves about, then a few circles on our woodland loop. Keeps the path visible, leaves mulched. Ogh, keeps the mower happy as well. 

Our garlic is growing & looking good.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Chilly & overcast today, a few bits of sunshine. Started up our riding mower gave it a few spins up & down the road to blow the leaves about, then a few circles on our woodland loop. Keeps the path visible, leaves mulched. Ogh, keeps the mower happy as well.
> 
> Our garlic is growing & looking good.
> 
> View attachment 315736


Boys and their toys!
Probably a necessity with all your land!
Sounds like a fun job to do!!


----------



## CarolM

Pastel Tortie said:


> @CarolM How are the lizards doing?


The both of them are doing well. Kahli is getting big. She doesn't like me handling her. Whereas Phoenix is so chilled. 

Kahli found the cave behind her food ledge, how she squeezes in there? I just don't know, but somehow she does.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> If you lived closer, I could knock a few of those “hollowed out” log homes for you today. But the price of shipping, i would be able to purchase a new lathe!


Thank you Mark, it is the thought that counts. In the end I didn't get to do any of it. As Hubby didn't want to spend the time to help make them and we ended up not having enough time so we bought three small nest boxes instead.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Carol! I’m going to be fine. I’ve always known that we can’t just shut down because life happens.. besides, I don’t have time to schedule a mental breakdown right now ?... I do think all of those who are suffering because of Covid!


You sure are one strong woman. Here is a double petaled hibiscus flower for you.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I feel for ya'll, we will have another warm day, 40 degrees. No winter


Are you by any chance living down the road from me? As that is how it feels over here.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I feel for ya'll, we will have another warm day, 40 degrees. No winter


Oh wait you were referring to farenheit and not Celsius. My bad!!! ?‍


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Another bright and cold day again here.
> There is snow threatened on the higher ground but it should miss us in the valley.
> All change next week with the return of some rain but slightly warmer.
> I'm a bit bored today,
> I have lots of things to do but just mundane stuff.
> Lola is still in his hide - sensible tort!
> Hope you all have a good day.


Hi Lyn.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Bright, cold & sunny. I’m slowly taking down some Christmas lights from our porch balusters. No rush....


Stephen decided he wanted Christmas to last longer so refused to allow me to take the Christmas tree and decorations down. I learnt a long time ago to pick my battles, sooooo the tree is still up. ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Thank you Mark, it is the thought that counts. In the end I didn't get to do any of it. As Hubby didn't want to spend the time to help make them and we ended up not having enough time so we bought three small nest boxes instead.



They look great...


----------



## Alecks

Lyn W said:


> Thats great ! Do you have everything set up ready for him? The caresheet will tell you what substrate etc to get. (coco coir or fine orchid bark I believe - nothing sandy).
> 
> If you are buying from a pet store don't let them talk you into spending a fortune on unsuitable water dishes when terracotta plant saucers are safer and much cheaper.
> 
> The dial type thermometers are unreliable and a waste of money too -invest in a decent digital thermometer and hygrometer and a digital temp gun.
> 
> Also don't buy any *coiled or cfl *type lamps - they can damage tort eyes!
> Stores are there to make a proft and generally know very little about tort care so check here before wasting money


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Alecks

What do ya'll use for uvb lights?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just got the excellent news that vaccination has finally started in Buxton and Mum gets done on Saturday
> 
> JoesDad’s father got his first jab before Christmas and the second last week. Mother in law gets her first done this afternoon


Yayyy. That is awesome.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hope it all goes well Ray, I'll be thinking of you.


Everything went well and back at home. When they took the growth out and cut it in half. They found a peice of wood about 3/8" long. The doctor figured it was some debris that didn't get washed out after the accident.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I was driving home from the store. The street is a 6 lane, three in each direction, and the speed limit is 50mph. I was in the far left lane behind about 4 cars and there was no one in either of the other two lanes. My lane was going too slow to suit me, so I yanked the steering wheel to the right and accelerated. The truck started wildly going back and forth, back and forth. I don't remember the steering wheel moving in my hands, but I was so scared, I just might not be remembering. After a few seconds it stopped swinging and I was in the far right lane. Thank goodness there were no other cars, because I had no control. The rest of the way home is a straight shot except for the turn onto my street and up my driveway, but I drove sedately home with no further problem. I have an appointment at the mechanic for tomorrow to have everything under the front end checked. I'm going to drop the truck off tonight when there's minimal traffic and I can drive slowly.


Oh my word. I am glad that there were no other cars in those lanes either.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Alecks said:


> What do ya'll use for uvb lights?


Arcadia makes a 5.0 HO flouresnt type light. The CFL looped or coiled type UVB bulbs are hard on their eyes. 
Is Oskaloosa in Florida? If so if you can get your tort outside 2 to 3 times a week supervised in the sunshine for a hr. Then you can get away from a UVB bulb. Sunlight through glass or screen dosen't count.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Well, the goose in the box turtle pen is drowning again. 45 degrees and constant grey rain. I'm sitting under a UVB bulb right now...What the hey, y'll told me not to use them on big tortoises, so I'm using it on me so I don't get S.A.D.


Did it help?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> She is a lovely lady.


Yes she is!


----------



## Alecks

Ray--Opo said:


> Arcadia makes a 5.0 HO flouresnt type light. The CFL looped or coiled type UVB bulbs are hard on their eyes.
> Is Oskaloosa in Florida? If so if you can get your tort outside 2 to 3 times a week supervised in the sunshine for a hr. Then you can get away from a UVB bulb. Sunlight through glass or screen dosen't count.


lol Oskaloosa is in Iowa.


----------



## Alecks

thanks for the help though


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!?????


A Very Happy Belated Birthday Lyn. So sorry I missed it. Here is a rose for you.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I just heard that the founder of my wildlife rescue, a lovely lady not much older than me, died suddenly and unexpectedly this evening. ?
> 
> I am devastated. I have learned so much from her. She was the most amazing person. I don’t have the right words.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for her family and for all her rescue family would be greatly appreciated.


Oh no. I am so sorry Linda. I will definitely say a prayer for her. Electronic hugs.


----------



## CarolM

Alecks said:


> This is by far my favorite forum/thread and everybody here is so nice, I like how there isn't any fighting or arguing and we can all have a nice conversation. I really appreciate this. At school we are are making a list of 50 things we are grateful for, and we have to make a list, on top of that, we have to pick a thing at home/school that whenever we see it, we have to think of something else to be grateful for. I chose this forum/thread. It is a nice escape from all the stuff happening out there. I think we should all be friends.
> P.S. I think we are all already friends
> P.S.S Gratefulness/Gratitude changes the mind
> P.S.S. Thanks again for making me feel safe.


Aahhhh. You mean they haven't driven you nuts yet or got you talking in puns or making you chase after leprechauns for 20 bucks or walking through the desert with a horse with no name etc etc. Need I go on?????????????‍?‍?‍?‍?‍?‍ 

I am Carol from Cape Town South Africa. And I am glad that the rest have been looking after you. Otherwise I would have had to catch a plane to somewhere and kick some buts....Just saying....


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Everything went well and back at home. When they took the growth out and cut it in half. They found a peice of wood about 3/8" long. The doctor figured it was some debris that didn't get washed out after the accident.


Oh for pete's sake!


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> Oh wait you were referring to farenheit and not Celsius. My bad!!! ?‍


Yeah, isn't she the one who started a thread complaining about people not identifying when they're posting degrees?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Looks lovely. There was lots of snow up north in the UK today, but we had steady rain and gloom all day.
> 
> My in-laws celebrate their diamond wedding anniversary today. Sixty years of marriage gets you a message from Her Majesty the Queen no less! It used to be a telegram, but now it’s a very posh card with a photo of the Queen on the front and a personalised message inside. The envelope is clearly labelled as coming from Bucking Palace
> 
> JoesDad and his brother arranged for everyone to get together by Skype this evening which was lovely. It was really nice to be able to chat as a family and the in laws loved that their grandchildren and their partners were part of it too


Oh Wow. That sounds like it was a fantastic evening.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, close to $900 later I now have two new ball joints, an aligned front end, and all fittings lubed and filters replaced! He said the ball joints were worn, but didn't look bad enough to have caused the problem, and nothing else looked like it would have caused my problem either. He even took it for a test and couldn't make it happen again. I opted to replace the joints.


Oh Shame Yvonne. A lot of bucks, but better to be safe. I hope that it is all sorted now.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning friends..
> View attachment 315344


Really! Is it really Friday? Yayyyyyyyyyy????????????????


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and Happy Saturday.
> We've had some rain but think it's going to be dryish.
> I think my neighbour is reaching over and cutting my tree again
> Noticed yesterday that quite a few branches that have obviously been cut rather than broken because of weather.
> So the wildlife camera is back in position and if I catch the bum on film this time I'll see a solicitor.
> It's just relentless with them.
> I keep looking for a new home but it's been quiet on that front, Maybe sales will pick up soon.
> Have a good day and TTFN


I need to get a camera that is not too expensive to point towards the front of the complex. As I am sure there is someone in our complex who is deliberately destroying property to sabotage the complex environment / feelings between the residents.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Same here Maggie, but this isn't overhanging onto their property at all. My tree (large shrub) is at the closest 2 feet away from their fence I keep it cut way back so they have no complaints on that score. But they object to the height which I keep between 8 and 9 feet so are trying to chop it down.
> Because they are reaching over the boundary and cutting the height it is classed as trespass and criminal damage here Apart from that it is just plain bullying. Their garden is all concrete and they don't like wildlife, whereas I like my garden to be wildlife friendly. This has been going on for years and is very wearing.


I don't know how you do it.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Everything went well and back at home. When they took the growth out and cut it in half. They found a peice of wood about 3/8" long. The doctor figured it was some debris that didn't get washed out after the accident.


Well that’s great.. I hope that’s the last of your souvenirs!


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....everyone must be knackered.... ? No updates from anyone?
> 
> I thought that I would pull out a chunk of fallen cedar that i harvested a few years back now and make something, right? I mean, why pay for wood when I have some stashed away....
> 
> So, here is the start of “something” out of Cedar. Raw, Uncut.
> 
> View attachment 315518


I love your wood projects.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I didn't realise you had covid Cathie, I hope you are feeling better soon and able to chat again.


Hang on. I started reading from where zi left off. How did I miss Cathie getting covid? I was wondering where you Cathie had disappeared to. I hope you ate better now.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, here is a pic celebrating Rose's birthday yesterday.
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> View attachment 315555


A very happy belated Birthday Rose. A rose for Rose.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Cedar Project Update: Today the idea was to start to get the log into a workable size & form. Check out that color! Bonus - Garage smells great too!
> 
> The Slice
> View attachment 315567
> 
> 
> 
> The Reveal
> View attachment 315568


Gorgeous


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Each day gets easier. Today's been way better. I can actually feel the virus is gone. I think if God hadn't given me these critters the outcome would be way different.?


I am so glad you are getting better.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I've been trying to catch up a bit but don't have the energy yet but CarolM you are going to absolutely love the songs of zebra finches. With an aviary it won't take them long to fill it. That's their favorite thing to do! Make babies.


I thought about you when I got them. Their names are Ebony, Ivory and Govenor. ?


----------



## CarolM

I


maggie3fan said:


> I am interested in the Finches. Do they breed easily in captivity? I would love to find a pair and breed them for my pet store. They are pretty scarce here, but I do see them at Petsmart when I buy worms. They always seem to have 2 finches


 Think the Zebra Finches are bigger than Finches. The ones I have are the Show Zebra Finches and I am waiting to get some of these ones as well. They look a little like little penguins. ??


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I have American Goldfinches, here's a female and male
> View attachment 315618
> 
> male
> View attachment 315619
> 
> Look at him looking at me in the window
> View attachment 315621


Awww. Those are beautiful


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose baked the cake herself. She decided to make a three layer cake midstream. So she didn't have enough frosting. ?
> It was great, sponge cake with a lemon frosting.


Mmmmm sounds really yummy.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Really! Is it really Friday? Yayyyyyyyyyy????????????????


Oh Lord... how do I keep you up to speed??


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Well, mark this day down. I've finally decided to join the electronic phone age and I ordered a smart phone from Great Call. It will be delivered today. It really bugs me to pay a monthly service fee for something I don't use - for the convenience of having a cell phone. 99% of the time it sits in my purse with a dead battery, so after a couple months of paying the monthly fee I cancel the account. With this service I will have text, and don't have to pay extra when I use the phone. I'll have 100 minutes - and since I don't use it, 100 minutes is a lot. And what I don't use is carried over to the next month. We'll see how long it lasts before I come to the realization I'm spending $$ just for the sake of being able to say, "I have a cell phone."


Good Luck. Now you can take photos whole outside and upload them to TFO directly from your phone. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> I'll happily have your share!!!
> Just to help out of course!!


Me tooo. Meeee tooooo


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn! I hope the wind doesn’t get to rough. That’s the worst part of storm for me.. unfortunately, it’s a very wet day here too.. the weather predictor calls for it all week long :-( ... I have a long overdue appointment to get my hair done today so I was pretty excited.. then I got Jayden up to get him ready for school and he seems a little sickly.. I’m going to keep him home and make a dr appointment for a check up.. I’m sure it’s nothing more than the winter time sinusy crap but with my luck lately, I can’t be too careful..


Oh no. I hope it is nothing serious. Good luck Heather


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> The calm before the storm makes for crappy driving weather and I’ve got places to be all week long.. Jess has a follow up with her surgeon in Houston tomorrow and I think they are truly going to be shocked at all the progress she has made. Yesterday at therapy, she was able to bend her forearm up, flip her hand from palm to back and flex her fingers.. All these things come so easy to us but for her, it’s an Olympic marathon.. we are so pleased though. It’s a hell of a long way from the original forecast !!!


That is the best kind of news to come back to. ?


----------



## CarolM

Alecks said:


> Guys, I am getting my first russian tortoise! My mom is driving me four and a half hours to get it, too. I'm so excited!


Good luck and congrats.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Everything went well and back at home. When they took the growth out and cut it in half. They found a peice of wood about 3/8" long. The doctor figured it was some debris that didn't get washed out after the accident.


Wow, that is a long time to be sitting under your skin.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, isn't she the one who started a thread complaining about people not identifying when they're posting degrees?


Murphy's law.???


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oh Lord... how do I keep you up to speed??
> View attachment 315766


If I could hit the laughing emoji more than once I would. Oh wait I can. ????

And by the way. Spoil sport. I was happy thinking it was Friday. ?


----------



## CarolM

Yip, it is me talking to me again and Heather and Yvonne as well. Of course. It is the usual story of life catching up and taking over as usual. If I was the kind of person like Heather who likes getting up early then I would probably be on here everyday. Buuuutttt I like sleeping far too much so sleep for as long as I can before I really have to get up for work. And then by the time I am done all my chores at home after work it is late again. Anywayyyy on Saturday we went a got a stronger pump for my pond 5000l/h and attached two pipes to it. The one goes up and through the pot at the top so that the water falls into the top pond. I have put sponges and netting and activated charcoal under the sponges in the top pond. The water then goes into this pind and gets cleaned abd then from there back into the big pond. Then the second pipe creates a bubble waterfall in the middle of the pond. I have also swapped over to the water in the jojo tank to fill the pond instead of using the well point water. Here is the difference in the water from these few little changes and tweeks. I am finally happy and this is why Stephen still has the Christmas tree up. I wanted my Finches and a new pump for the pond. ?? Hopefully you can see the little fishies as well.
Well that is me over and out for now. My eyes are busy closing and I need to go catch some zzzzz before they disappear. Fat chance of thst happening. The zzzz are more than likely to attack me if I don't let them gently in. ??


----------



## CarolM

Before I go, I just want to dedicate this song to you all. Even though I am not on here all the time I always think about you all. I cannot sing to save my life and I live singing, but picture me doing that lipsync thing while the song is playing. 






Enjoy. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> I thought about you when I got them. Their names are Ebony, Ivory and Govenor. ?
> 
> View attachment 315757
> View attachment 315758
> View attachment 315759
> View attachment 315760
> View attachment 315761
> View attachment 315762


I LOVE the idea of putting the seeds in that dome-shaped recepticle! They can't scatter uneaten seeds all over!


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Before I go, I just want to dedicate this song to you all. Even though I am not on here all the time I always think about you all. I cannot sing to save my life and I live singing, but picture me doing that lipsync thing while the song is playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. ?


Why thank you!!! I love it


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hi Lyn.


HI Carol - good to have you back!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Stephen decided he wanted Christmas to last longer so refused to allow me to take the Christmas tree and decorations down. I learnt a long time ago to pick my battles, sooooo the tree is still up. ???


Tell him he has to keep buying you gifts to leave under the tree - that may make him change his mind!!


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> What do ya'll use for uvb lights?


Tubes are recommended - but I don't know which for Russians.
What sort if enclosure are you going to use?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> A Very Happy Belated Birthday Lyn. So sorry I missed it. Here is a rose for you.


Thank you very much Carol - and that one will last a lot longer than fresh roses!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Everything went well and back at home. When they took the growth out and cut it in half. They found a peice of wood about 3/8" long. The doctor figured it was some debris that didn't get washed out after the accident.


Maybe you could start a splinter group now Ray!
Hope it all heals well.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Before I go, I just want to dedicate this song to you all. Even though I am not on here all the time I always think about you all. I cannot sing to save my life and I live singing, but picture me doing that lipsync thing while the song is playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. ?


Lovely song - thanks Carol and Nos Da - sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Why thank you!!! I love it


How is your little lad Heather?


----------



## Lyn W

Well it's absolutely pouring down now. 
I bet there'll be floods in some areas before the night is out 
I'm going to take myself off to bed now. 
So Nos Da folks and take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Just carry on taking it easy Cathie. I know of people who thought they were better and tried to get back to normal but it's come back and floored them again, so don't rush and overdo things.


I'm going to listen to that piece of advice if it's the last thing I do ?. Yesterday I couldn't stop and payed for it a bit today. It wasn't horrible I just could tell I really overdid it. It's weird how good you feel though after coming back and very hard to resist.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well it's absolutely pouring down now.
> I bet there'll be floods in some areas before the night is out
> I'm going to take myself off to bed now.
> So Nos Da folks and take care.



Have a good night”s rest. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

In addition to other crazy & whacky things I do, I have a few drones that we fly. Been toooo busy over the Summer, then there was kayaking..and the deck.....so, haven't flown in awhile.

Last few days have been perfect for flying. Calm, cool, not too busy. Pulled out the batteries....and charged all up. Had a few issues synching up our controller to the drone - tonight, tried again - a few more issues. But, we launched & it finally locked into a few satellites... it went way way way up high.... thought it was gone up in the clouds. High high and higher. I hit the “Return to Home” key and low & behold it came back. BUT - no pix or videos to share. BUT - nothing lost or damaged, so stay tuned. (Or stay warned).


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I am interested in the Finches. Do they breed easily in captivity? I would love to find a pair and breed them for my pet store. They are pretty scarce here, but I do see them at Petsmart when I buy worms. They always seem to have 2 finches


If you ever do them you will fall in love. There is some really beautiful ones that are expensive but I like the plain old Zebra Finches. They breed like crazy. They are a really social bunch. They have many different vocalizations. Sometimes they sound like little laughing toys. When they are going to mate it's kinda like bells ringing from them chatting back and forth. The babys are even louder. I did them for their songs. All they really need from you is a very large clean cage, little bird basket nests, good food, a shallow bird bath, the usual. I had my own little flock. They are slowly getting on in years though and dying off. I've had most of them longer than my tortoise. Their life expectancy in the wild is 2 or 3 years. I'm not sure how old my remaining ones are maybe 12.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I have American Goldfinches, here's a female and male
> View attachment 315618
> 
> male
> View attachment 315619
> 
> Look at him looking at me in the window
> View attachment 315621


How dare you call those adorable little darlings bastages!??


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Hey, you can always text someone with a smart phone. Like for certain reasons like stupid me was shopping, lost my car keys in the grocery store, had left my phone in the locked car, couldn't call my husband, was going to have to walk home 5 or 6 miles away on a bumb leg & get the other keys, roamed the grocery store for an hour & a half & finally found them underneath the self-checkout station I used.
> 
> Rule #1. There are no pay phones out there anymore.
> 
> Rule #2. Don't leave your phone in your locked car unless you're with someone else with a cell phone
> 
> Rule #3. Put your car keys in your purse/pocket/Scotty's vest, etc. instead of wandering a store with them in your hands.


? Rule 4. When you get old and forgetful like me... I started putting a ring on my purse that I could clip my keys to. And then made myself remember to do it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> The calm before the storm makes for crappy driving weather and I’ve got places to be all week long.. Jess has a follow up with her surgeon in Houston tomorrow and I think they are truly going to be shocked at all the progress she has made. Yesterday at therapy, she was able to bend her forearm up, flip her hand from palm to back and flex her fingers.. All these things come so easy to us but for her, it’s an Olympic marathon.. we are so pleased though. It’s a hell of a long way from the original forecast !!!


Yeah!!!!!!?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> The both of them are doing well. Kahli is getting big. She doesn't like me handling her. Whereas Phoenix is so chilled.
> 
> Kahli found the cave behind her food ledge, how she squeezes in there? I just don't know, but somehow she does.


?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Everything went well and back at home. When they took the growth out and cut it in half. They found a peice of wood about 3/8" long. The doctor figured it was some debris that didn't get washed out after the accident.


Wow. Maybe that's been some of your phantom pain. Just a thought.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> How is your little lad Heather?


He is ok!! Just common crud. We did a virtual Dr appointment and they agree that it’s not symptomatic of Covid... ( THANKFULLY) .. we got him so meds and he should be ok to return to school. He stayed home with Jess and I was able to get my hair done. I’ve had that appointment scheduled for over a month.. I’m pretty pleased with it! How’s your weather now?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well it's absolutely pouring down now.
> I bet there'll be floods in some areas before the night is out
> I'm going to take myself off to bed now.
> So Nos Da folks and take care.


Oops.. I’m too late. G’night Lyn


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Really! Is it really Friday? Yayyyyyyyyyy????????????????


Dream on... tomorrow is my Friday only it'll really be Wednesday but I'm gonna take Lyn's advice and wait until Thursday.?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> In addition to other crazy & whacky things I do, I have a few drones that we fly. Been toooo busy over the Summer, then there was kayaking..and the deck.....so, haven't flown in awhile.
> 
> Last few days have been perfect for flying. Calm, cool, not too busy. Pulled out the batteries....and charged all up. Had a few issues synching up our controller to the drone - tonight, tried again - a few more issues. But, we launched & it finally locked into a few satellites... it went way way way up high.... thought it was gone up in the clouds. High high and higher. I hit the “Return to Home” key and low & behold it came back. BUT - no pix or videos to share. BUT - nothing lost or damaged, so stay tuned. (Or stay warned).


Very interesting.... I’m tuned!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Dream on... tomorrow is my Friday only it'll really be Wednesday but I'm gonna take Lyn's advice and wait until Thursday.?


It’s good to see you back in action.. definitely no need to rush though!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I thought about you when I got them. Their names are Ebony, Ivory and Govenor. ?
> 
> View attachment 315757
> View attachment 315758
> View attachment 315759
> View attachment 315760
> View attachment 315761
> View attachment 315762


My boys had an orange patch and my girls probably weren't true Zebras. They were white. Do yours look different because you are so close to Australia??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Good Luck. Now you can take photos whole outside and upload them to TFO directly from your phone. ?


She'll love it and the next thing you know she'll have a great smart phone ? that's what happened to me.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So why get a freakin Smart phone???You pay for the phone, and internet, and long distance etc. Because of the age of my car, I keep my cell phone in it, I use a land line. My cell is the next after flip phones, my keyboard slides out. Ya ca't hear, but you can always get a signal...lol


I need to get my brother a new one like that but I've been too lazy to look. I don't even know if they still make them. I hope they do.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I haven't been able to get past page 8648... what the heck??


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hang on. I started reading from where zi left off. How did I miss Cathie getting covid? I was wondering where you Cathie had disappeared to. I hope you ate better now.


I was just to sick to play on my phone from around the last few days of December. I felt guilty every day but I just couldn't. But I lived through it and I'm baacckk you poor people.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Before I go, I just want to dedicate this song to you all. Even though I am not on here all the time I always think about you all. I cannot sing to save my life and I live singing, but picture me doing that lipsync thing while the song is playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. ?


I love this song ??


----------



## Yvonne G

A while back I fired my cable company and bought Roku and antenna and have been pretty satisfied with my TV viewing. But the weather and atmospheric disruptions affect my reception.

I've gotten in the habit of watching several programs right in a row all evening long on the same channel. So I turned that channel on tonight and 'no signal'!! It's now been off for a couple hours. So I had to turn to local channels and this is the time of day all of them are broadcasting local news.

Being a troll who lives under a bridge, I'm unaware of what's been going on around me. I was amazed to see that over 400,000 people have died from covid, there was an attack on the White House and the National Guard is deployed and high winds have caused terrible fires in Northern California!

I was much happier not knowing these facts. It must be the wind and smoke causing my TV reception. Guess it's time to break out a book and turn off the TV.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Alecks said:


> lol Oskaloosa is in Iowa.


Oops, when I was in high school. Signing up for classes, I thought geography was another math class. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh. It’s usually cold, dark and wet under bridges. No food or drink. How would you know when the world ended?
> For a balanced global look at things look for other “news” sources. France24, BBC World News, Al Jazeera International, German Deutsche World to name a few.
> 
> Did you hear about the massive eartquake?
> 
> ➡ https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/jan/15/indonesia-earthquake-deaths-sulawesi-island


Hey Mark,check out this YouTube video. It might give you some ideas.
Watch "Woodturning - The Coffee Spoons" on YouTube


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> ? Rule 4. When you get old and forgetful like me... I started putting a ring on my purse that I could clip my keys to. And then made myself remember to do it.


Rule 5. If you find your car keys in the refrigerator, it's way too late for prevagen.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> The calm before the storm makes for crappy driving weather and I’ve got places to be all week long.. Jess has a follow up with her surgeon in Houston tomorrow and I think they are truly going to be shocked at all the progress she has made. Yesterday at therapy, she was able to bend her forearm up, flip her hand from palm to back and flex her fingers.. All these things come so easy to us but for her, it’s an Olympic marathon.. we are so pleased though. It’s a hell of a long way from the original forecast !!!



Go Jess!!!!
Go Jess!!!
Go Jess!!!!!
Cheerleader ???????????????


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> A very happy belated Birthday Rose. A rose for Rose.


I showed to Rose, she says thank you.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> A very happy belated Birthday Rose. A rose for Rose.



hi carol!
I hope you are feeling much better?...
Is the rise you posted up too


CarolM said:


> A very happy belated Birthday Rose. A rose for Rose.



I’m sorry I got cut off??? (Stupid iPhone)
Eheeeemmm!.... (clearing throat)....
Hi Carol!
I hope you are feeling much better?
I must ask you ....
Is the picture of this rise you posed perhaps
Be the famous “Double Delight”?
If anyone is looking for a smelly rose ...
THIS ONE IS IT!!! IT IS SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!! You must smell it!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Wow. Maybe that's been some of your phantom pain. Just a thought.


We will see, while posting this the local med has worn off. Starting to hurt now ?
Time to get the ice pack.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> The calm before the storm makes for crappy driving weather and I’ve got places to be all week long.. Jess has a follow up with her surgeon in Houston tomorrow and I think they are truly going to be shocked at all the progress she has made. Yesterday at therapy, she was able to bend her forearm up, flip her hand from palm to back and flex her fingers.. All these things come so easy to us but for her, it’s an Olympic marathon.. we are so pleased though. It’s a hell of a long way from the original forecast !!!


Those are all great signs. When I came out of my coma. I couldn't lift or straighten out my right arm. I was so worried I would never have use of it again. 
Tell Jess to keep the faith and I am rooting for her.


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> A while back I fired my cable company and bought Roku and antenna and have been pretty satisfied with my TV viewing. But the weather and atmospheric disruptions affect my reception.
> 
> I've gotten in the habit of watching several programs right in a row all evening long on the same channel. So I turned that channel on tonight and 'no signal'!! It's now been off for a couple hours. So I had to turn to local channels and this is the time of day all of them are broadcasting local news.
> 
> Being a troll who lives under a bridge, I'm unaware of what's been going on around me. I was amazed to see that over 400,000 people have died from covid, there was an attack on the White House and the National Guard is deployed and high winds have caused terrible fires in Northern California!
> 
> I was much happier not knowing these facts. It must be the wind and smoke causing my TV reception. Guess it's time to break out a book and turn off the TV.


Had to double check the news & make sure no one stormed the WH tonight. Thanks for scaring me to death. Scary times, folks.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Those are all great signs. When I came out of my coma. I couldn't lift or straighten out my right arm. I was so worried I would never have use of it again.
> Tell Jess to keep the faith and I am rooting for her.


I sure will.. she’s pretty excited with her progress and yet still aware of the unfairness of it all.. it’s 2am here and I can’t sleep ? got to get up in a couple hours and head to Houston (4 hr drive) for a couple hours visit to hospital and then drive right back.. . But after that.... it’s over the hump for the week! Hope your pain has disappeared by now Ray!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> He is ok!! Just common crud. We did a virtual Dr appointment and they agree that it’s not symptomatic of Covid... ( THANKFULLY) .. we got him so meds and he should be ok to return to school. He stayed home with Jess and I was able to get my hair done. I’ve had that appointment scheduled for over a month.. I’m pretty pleased with it! How’s your weather now?


Good to hear he's well but better safe than sorry.
Still raining here - should ease later though once Christoph has passed, then I think we have a few more settled days.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
It's a big day for our US friends today! Hope it all passes without incident.
Nothing special happening here - just waiting for the rain to stop.
Lola is waiting by his door for room service but I've left his food outside to try to get him to stretch his legs.
It's a battle of wills which I suspect he will eventually win because he knows I'm a soft touch and wouldn't let him go wihout food.
Anyway hope you all have a good Weds.
TTFN


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> A while back I fired my cable company and bought Roku and antenna and have been pretty satisfied with my TV viewing. But the weather and atmospheric disruptions affect my reception.
> 
> I've gotten in the habit of watching several programs right in a row all evening long on the same channel. So I turned that channel on tonight and 'no signal'!! It's now been off for a couple hours. So I had to turn to local channels and this is the time of day all of them are broadcasting local news.
> 
> Being a troll who lives under a bridge, I'm unaware of what's been going on around me. I was amazed to see that over 400,000 people have died from covid, there was an attack on the White House and the National Guard is deployed and high winds have caused terrible fires in Northern California!
> 
> I was much happier not knowing these facts. It must be the wind and smoke causing my TV reception. Guess it's time to break out a book and turn off the TV.


Jason put Roku on my drive-in movie screen about 3 months ago. I have NOT watched a complete show yet. I have Netflix and HBO and all those stations for free. Waste of his money. I watch the 'regular' programming and movies...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's a big day for our US friends today! Hope it all passes without incident.
> Nothing special happening here - just waiting for the rain to stop.
> Lola is waiting by his door for room service but I've left his food outside to try to get him to stretch his legs.
> It's a battle of wills which I suspect he will eventually win because he knows I'm a soft touch and wouldn't let him go wihout food.
> Anyway hope you all have a good Weds.
> TTFN


I love Lola tales!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I sure will.. she’s pretty excited with her progress and yet still aware of the unfairness of it all.. it’s 2am here and I can’t sleep ? got to get up in a couple hours and head to Houston (4 hr drive) for a couple hours visit to hospital and then drive right back.. . But after that.... it’s over the hump for the week! Hope your pain has disappeared by now Ray!


Thanks Heather, I finally got out of bed in the wean hrs this morning and got in my recliner. Was able to get my arm above my heart. That helped relieve the pain immensely.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all!!!!
Will be a wonderful day with the major change happening here in the U.S. today!?????
If you all remember about a year ago. I had a wound on my arm the size of a half dollar. It resembled a spider bite. That is the same location I just had the growth removed yesterday. That might have been the time the small piece of wood got in my arm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Mark,check out this YouTube video. It might give you some ideas.
> Watch "Woodturning - The Coffee Spoons" on YouTube



Yep. I actually watched this video awhile ago. Lots of work for a coffee spon. ?‍ We just recently bought some resin to try some deep pour resin projects. (Again, resin isnt cheap either). There are all kinds of things to be fool around with!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. I actually watched this video awhile ago. Lots of work for a coffee spon. ?‍ We just recently bought some resin to try some deep pour resin projects. (Again, resin isnt cheap either). There are all kinds of things to be fool around with!



I forgot to say “thanks” for forwarding the video. It’s rather interesting really what can be made from simple things. We watched a vid the other day where a guy used cedar shavings & resin, another used cedar “moth” balls in cedar. 

We want to wisely choose how/when to use resin in projects.

Get that arm healed up so u can get crackin!

Here’s that cedar ball bowl & resin.


----------



## Alecks

GRRR i hate school.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Alecks said:


> GRRR i hate school.



Nagh, school is good for you. School provides the foundational keys for Learning, knowing & doing things - opens up a world out there for you.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. Sorry I haven’t been around. I had a lot on my plate. (See what I did there  )

Daughter made the most amazing mezze for dinner on Sunday ... tzatziki, hummus, kofta, cheese pies, pomegranate salad, dolma, egg plant salad, a hot carrot dish that I have forgotten the name of, ... and the most delicious Turkish bread (recipe https://www.lazycatkitchen.com/no-knead-turkish-bread/)






After my shift at the rescue on Monday where the Kestrel was looking much perkier, I had to get my next batch of face masks finished. They’re done and up for sale on the rescue fundraising site now, but I had to be strict with myself about screen time to get them done!





Anyhow, I have read through the pages of posts, caught up with news of Jess, Cathy and Ray... missed a couple of birthdays Rose and Lyn (sorry - hope you had great days)... and learned of Yvonne’s phone among other things

Ooh yes, I love Maggie and Carol’s finches too 

Hopefully I won’t get quite so far behind again!


----------



## JoesMum

Alecks said:


> GRRR i hate school.


Yup school can be very irritating, and must be doubly so in these covid-affected times, but sticking at it is the gateway to where you want to be. 

Luckily you can park your troubles in the CDR and then take a deep breath and go and get on with it


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Sorry I haven’t been around. I had a lot on my plate. (See what I did there  )
> 
> Daughter made the most amazing mezze for dinner on Sunday ... tzatziki, hummus, kofta, cheese pies, pomegranate salad, dolma, egg plant salad, a hot carrot dish that I have forgotten the name of, ... and the most delicious Turkish bread (recipe https://www.lazycatkitchen.com/no-knead-turkish-bread/)
> 
> View attachment 315834
> 
> View attachment 315835
> 
> 
> After my shift at the rescue on Monday where the Kestrel was looking much perkier, I had to get my next batch of face masks finished. They’re done and up for sale on the rescue fundraising site now, but I had to be strict with myself about screen time to get them done!
> View attachment 315839
> 
> View attachment 315840
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I have read through the pages of posts, caught up with news of Jess, Cathy and Ray... missed a couple of birthdays Rose and Lyn (sorry - hope you had great days)... and learned of Yvonne’s phone among other things
> 
> Ooh yes, I love Maggie and Carol’s finches too
> 
> Hopefully I won’t get quite so far behind again!




Wow, quite the feast!


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> GRRR i hate school.


I know how you feel........and I was a teacher!!

Loved school when I was a pupil. 
It's a necessary evil to achieve your dreams!
Are your schools open now?
Ours are shut until mid Feb at least so online learning going on.


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> GRRR i hate school.


Most your age do... buckle down though.. it’s really important.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Sorry I haven’t been around. I had a lot on my plate. (See what I did there  )
> 
> Daughter made the most amazing mezze for dinner on Sunday ... tzatziki, hummus, kofta, cheese pies, pomegranate salad, dolma, egg plant salad, a hot carrot dish that I have forgotten the name of, ... and the most delicious Turkish bread (recipe https://www.lazycatkitchen.com/no-knead-turkish-bread/)
> 
> View attachment 315834
> 
> View attachment 315835
> 
> 
> After my shift at the rescue on Monday where the Kestrel was looking much perkier, I had to get my next batch of face masks finished. They’re done and up for sale on the rescue fundraising site now, but I had to be strict with myself about screen time to get them done!
> View attachment 315839
> 
> View attachment 315840
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I have read through the pages of posts, caught up with news of Jess, Cathy and Ray... missed a couple of birthdays Rose and Lyn (sorry - hope you had great days)... and learned of Yvonne’s phone among other things
> 
> Ooh yes, I love Maggie and Carol’s finches too
> 
> Hopefully I won’t get quite so far behind again!


The fare and the masks look amazing.. what a talented family you have


----------



## EllieMay

All went well today!! Having a very late lunch and heading home.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> All went well today!! Having a very late lunch and heading home.


So pleased to hear it. Safe trip home


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> All went well today!! Having a very late lunch and heading home.


Thats great to hear, I bet Jess wowed them!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> A while back I fired my cable company and bought Roku and antenna and have been pretty satisfied with my TV viewing. But the weather and atmospheric disruptions affect my reception.
> 
> I've gotten in the habit of watching several programs right in a row all evening long on the same channel. So I turned that channel on tonight and 'no signal'!! It's now been off for a couple hours. So I had to turn to local channels and this is the time of day all of them are broadcasting local news.
> 
> Being a troll who lives under a bridge, I'm unaware of what's been going on around me. I was amazed to see that over 400,000 people have died from covid, there was an attack on the White House and the National Guard is deployed and high winds have caused terrible fires in Northern California!
> 
> I was much happier not knowing these facts. It must be the wind and smoke causing my TV reception. Guess it's time to break out a book and turn off the TV.


I know what you mean. After being down for a month and even before, I'm fed up with the boob tube. Especially the news.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all!!!!
> Will be a wonderful day with the major change happening here in the U.S. today!?????
> If you all remember about a year ago. I had a wound on my arm the size of a half dollar. It resembled a spider bite. That is the same location I just had the growth removed yesterday. That might have been the time the small piece of wood got in my arm.


I do remember. ? Also splinters hurt until you get them out so I hope it relieves at least a bit of the pain issues.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. Sorry I haven’t been around. I had a lot on my plate. (See what I did there  )
> 
> Daughter made the most amazing mezze for dinner on Sunday ... tzatziki, hummus, kofta, cheese pies, pomegranate salad, dolma, egg plant salad, a hot carrot dish that I have forgotten the name of, ... and the most delicious Turkish bread (recipe https://www.lazycatkitchen.com/no-knead-turkish-bread/)
> 
> View attachment 315834
> 
> View attachment 315835
> 
> 
> After my shift at the rescue on Monday where the Kestrel was looking much perkier, I had to get my next batch of face masks finished. They’re done and up for sale on the rescue fundraising site now, but I had to be strict with myself about screen time to get them done!
> View attachment 315839
> 
> View attachment 315840
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I have read through the pages of posts, caught up with news of Jess, Cathy and Ray... missed a couple of birthdays Rose and Lyn (sorry - hope you had great days)... and learned of Yvonne’s phone among other things
> 
> Ooh yes, I love Maggie and Carol’s finches too
> 
> Hopefully I won’t get quite so far behind again!


I'm going to try the turkish bread recipe and I love your masks.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Rule 5. If you find your car keys in the refrigerator, it's way too late for prevagen.


You were probably just hungry after shopping. Sometime I'll tell you where I lost my bottom dentures once upon a time.??


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I do remember. ? Also splinters hurt until you get them out so I hope it relieves at least a bit of the pain issues.


If I had any splinters when I was a kid my Dad would say, 'Have you been scratching your head again?'


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cedar “Project” Update..... as you all probably noted, when I cut up the Cedar logs I get a few off cuts. Some large that will become bowls, a few smaller pieces not worth throwing away, too nice to burn, but what can be made? The first step is taking the rough wood & getting them into a shape that is useable.

Started With this Log



Cut Into Chunks



Stored Away in the Shed



Cut Into Useable Pieces



Starting a Project on the Lathe


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You were probably just hungry after shopping. Sometime I'll tell you where I lost my bottom dentures once upon a time.??


One of the gals I used to work with accidentally dropped hers out of her mouth as she flushed the toilet.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cedar “Project” Update..... as you all probably noted, when I cut up the Cedar logs I get a few off cuts. Some large that will become bowls, a few smaller pieces not worth throwing away, too nice to burn, but what can be made? The first step is taking the rough wood & getting them into a shape that is useable.
> 
> Started With this Log
> View attachment 315859
> 
> 
> Cut Into Chunks
> View attachment 315861
> 
> 
> Stored Away in the Shed
> View attachment 315860
> 
> 
> Cut Into Useable Pieces
> View attachment 315862
> 
> 
> Starting a Project on the Lathe


Beautiful colour to the wood


----------



## Maggie3fan

So my day is passing kinda crappily, it's cold and yucky out and I'm just ugly. I walk to the mailbox at the corner, oh boy! My new Levi's so the day is improving. I get home throw the mail on the table, and go try on my new jeans. 501's shrink to fit...kinda big, I have been wearing size 6 skinny jeans and went to 4's. So the jeans are kinda big as opposed to skin tight $70 they better shrink ...anyhow, oh the mail...one from SOUTH AFRICA!!!
Do I know anyone in S. Africa?
It has a little bump in it so I'm thinkin Carol sent me flower seeds, ? so I am using small scissors to cut away the tape, Santa! A Santa card taped closed to hold the seeds*...* I oh so carefully cut the tape and start to open it, and these bat things fly out with noise and wavy wings, I flung the envelope away from me, throwing myself backward, bouncing off the door jam and falling over the running cat!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!!! Scared the holy s**t outa me. So I get up and see that the bats are butterflies. Oh cute, so I am kinda chuckling at myself...then I read the freakin card...it was PAYBACK for the glitter I put in her card, saying that for the next 5 years every time you vacuum up red glitter you will think of me...a lovely thought for a friend
OK chefdenoel10...you said I would never see a payback coming, and I didn't. Not at all, you would think I 'might' have been careful, I did wonder about the stamps and no postmark. But that was only fleeting...you got me fair and square, it's too bad it wasn't filmed. It was a grand joke that you really thought out...a little more evil than I would have expected from you...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I do remember. ? Also splinters hurt until you get them out so I hope it relieves at least a bit of the pain issues.


Thanks Cathie, I am hoping for the same thing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. I actually watched this video awhile ago. Lots of work for a coffee spon. ?‍ We just recently bought some resin to try some deep pour resin projects. (Again, resin isnt cheap either). There are all kinds of things to be fool around with!


I really liked the world globe they made out of colored pencils.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> All went well today!! Having a very late lunch and heading home.


That's great news!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I forgot to say “thanks” for forwarding the video. It’s rather interesting really what can be made from simple things. We watched a vid the other day where a guy used cedar shavings & resin, another used cedar “moth” balls in cedar.
> 
> We want to wisely choose how/when to use resin in projects.
> 
> Get that arm healed up so u can get crackin!
> 
> Here’s that cedar ball bowl & resin.


That is cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> If I had any splinters when I was a kid my Dad would say, 'Have you been scratching your head again?'


That's funny. Leave it to a parent to come up with something like that.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> One of the gals I used to work with accidentally dropped hers out of her mouth as she flushed the toilet.


Mine was about as bad. I was taking care of a crow and got fed up with the dentures hurting got distracted and left them in his cage. I was crying by the time I found them. I have to laugh about it now.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So my day is passing kinda crappily, it's cold and yucky out and I'm just ugly. I walk to the mailbox at the corner, oh boy! My new Levi's so the day is improving. I get home throw the mail on the table, and go try on my new jeans. 501's shrink to fit...kinda big, I have been wearing size 6 skinny jeans and went to 4's. So the jeans are kinda big as opposed to skin tight $70 they better shrink ...anyhow, oh the mail...one from SOUTH AFRICA!!!
> Do I know anyone in SAfrica? C.McEvoy, 6 Aintree Mews etc etc Capetown South Africa.
> It has a little bump in it so I'm thinkin Carol sent me flower seeds, ? so I am using small scissors to cut away the tape, Santa! A Santa card taped closed to hold the seeds*...* I oh so carefully cut the tape and start to open it, and these bat things fly out with noise and wavy wings, I flung the envelope away from me, throwing myself backward, bouncing off the door jam and falling over the running cat!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!!! Scared the holy s**t outa me. So I get up and see that the bats are butterflies. Oh cute, so I am kinda chuckling at myself...then I read the freakin card...it was PAYBACK for the glitter I put in her card, saying that for the next 5 years every time you vacuum up red glitter you will think of me...a lovely thought for a friend
> OK chefdenoel10...you said I would never see a payback coming, and I didn't. Not at all, you would think I 'might' have been careful, I did wonder about the stamps and no postmark. But that was only fleeting...you got me fair and square, it's too bad it wasn't filmed. It was a grand joke that you really thought out...a little more evil than I would have expected from you...


Thanks for the warning but after this Christmas nothing would surprise me. A couple of mine had unexpected glitter but that's ok I saved every drop. I'm going to make a little ornament for my little tree ?.ps always open the cards from the top with a knife.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I forgot to say “thanks” for forwarding the video. It’s rather interesting really what can be made from simple things. We watched a vid the other day where a guy used cedar shavings & resin, another used cedar “moth” balls in cedar.
> 
> We want to wisely choose how/when to use resin in projects.
> 
> Get that arm healed up so u can get crackin!
> 
> Here’s that cedar ball bowl & resin.


Oh my and you get lots of cedar shavings from what I saw on your video.?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> One of the gals I used to work with accidentally dropped hers out of her mouth as she flushed the toilet.


My dad took a woman out one time on a date and she drank too much.. she had to stop and throw up on the side of the road and lost hers.. He didn’t even know she had them ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So my day is passing kinda crappily, it's cold and yucky out and I'm just ugly. I walk to the mailbox at the corner, oh boy! My new Levi's so the day is improving. I get home throw the mail on the table, and go try on my new jeans. 501's shrink to fit...kinda big, I have been wearing size 6 skinny jeans and went to 4's. So the jeans are kinda big as opposed to skin tight $70 they better shrink ...anyhow, oh the mail...one from SOUTH AFRICA!!!
> Do I know anyone in SAfrica? C.McEvoy, 6 Aintree Mews etc etc Capetown South Africa.
> It has a little bump in it so I'm thinkin Carol sent me flower seeds, ? so I am using small scissors to cut away the tape, Santa! A Santa card taped closed to hold the seeds*...* I oh so carefully cut the tape and start to open it, and these bat things fly out with noise and wavy wings, I flung the envelope away from me, throwing myself backward, bouncing off the door jam and falling over the running cat!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!!! Scared the holy s**t outa me. So I get up and see that the bats are butterflies. Oh cute, so I am kinda chuckling at myself...then I read the freakin card...it was PAYBACK for the glitter I put in her card, saying that for the next 5 years every time you vacuum up red glitter you will think of me...a lovely thought for a friend
> OK chefdenoel10...you said I would never see a payback coming, and I didn't. Not at all, you would think I 'might' have been careful, I did wonder about the stamps and no postmark. But that was only fleeting...you got me fair and square, it's too bad it wasn't filmed. It was a grand joke that you really thought out...a little more evil than I would have expected from you...


You two are hilarious!!&


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all Storm Christoph has finally passed and it's drier and brighter here at the moment.
We have had so much rain and hail and even sleet in the last two days.
I think a little walk is on the agenda for today just to get some fresh air.
Hope you all have a great Thursday


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Thanks for the warning but after this Christmas nothing would surprise me. A couple of mine had unexpected glitter but that's ok I saved every drop. I'm going to make a little ornament for my little tree ?.ps always open the cards from the top with a knife.


lol Thanks I will remember that


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning it certainly was very stormy here. Christoph finally left Kent this mor and the sun came out. Parts of the UK are now struggling with flooding in the aftermath. We have flooding here, but it‘s not too bad.

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Maggie3fan

I'm not kidding you guys...she really worked hard on this...
here are the flying bats (lol), you wind up the rubberband using the front small wings, then she stuffed them in the card, and I realeased them by opening the card. God, it was funny.


The rubberband is actually the body of the bats. 


I'm sure that some of you have seen this before, but in my whole life I never have, and I'm thinking that's one reason it worked so good...Thanks Chefdenoel10 I have so much enjoyed this


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not kidding you guys...she really worked hard on this...
> here are the flying bats (lol), you wind up the rubberband using the front small wings, then she stuffed them in the card, and I realeased them by opening the card. God, it was funny.
> View attachment 315890
> 
> The rubberband is actually the body of the bats.
> View attachment 315891
> 
> I'm sure that some of you have seen this before, but in my whole life I never have, and I'm thinking that's one reason it worked so good...Thanks Chefdenoel10 I have so much enjoyed this


That is cool. I have never seen those before. Definitely going to get some.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

The cross trainer was delivered earlier than expected. Time to get exercising!? I will be able to put my prosthetic leg on and when my right arm heals. I will be able to use my prosthetic arm.


----------



## Alecks

GUYS!! I'm writing a story about love and loss between Adolf Hitlers son and a Jewish girl. I only have the beginning done. This is what I have so far:
A Forbidden Love​ The year was 1930. Naomi was just like other girls at her school, except two things made her stand out. She was A) beautiful and B) Jewish. You might wonder why being Jewish would be such a big deal, well, it wasn't, at least not until 1933 rolled around.

Hans was a tall and dashing young man. He was kind-hearted, and had a sweet soul. Hans' life was perfect, for the most part. I don't know how to put this... his father was none other than Adolf Hitler himself.

Adolf was an evil, powerful man. He did anything he wanted, anytime and anyway he wanted. He said Hans was a mistake. Adolf only cared about himself. Like I said, Adolph was an evil man, and with the help of his army, killed around 6 million Jews.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> The cross trainer was delivered earlier than expected. Time to get exercising!? I will be able to put my prosthetic leg on and when my right arm heals. I will be able to use my prosthetic arm.
> View attachment 315900


Awesome!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> GUYS!! I'm writing a story about love and loss between Adolf Hitlers son and a Jewish girl. I only have the beginning done. This is what I have so far:
> A Forbidden Love​ The year was 1930. Naomi was just like other girls at her school, except two things made her stand out. She was A) beautiful and B) Jewish. You might wonder why being Jewish would be such a big deal, well, it wasn't, at least not until 1933 rolled around.
> 
> Hans was a tall and dashing young man. He was kind-hearted, and had a sweet soul. Hans' life was perfect, for the most part. I don't know how to put this... his father was none other than Adolf Hitler himself.
> 
> Adolf was an evil, powerful man. He did anything he wanted, anytime and anyway he wanted. He said Hans was a mistake. Adolf only cared about himself. Like I said, Adolph was an evil man, and with the help of his army, killed around 6 million Jews.


It grabs the attention. Well done! Keep going

Did you start a thread for your new tortoise? If so, what’s it titled so I can have a look How are you liking your new buddy?


----------



## Alecks

EllieMay said:


> It grabs the attention. Well done! Keep going
> 
> Did you start a thread for your new tortoise? If so, what’s it titled so I can have a look How are you liking your new buddy?


I haven't started the thread yet, because I am getting him on saturday. I'll start it when I get him. And thank you for saying it grabs attention, that was the whole point.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> The cross trainer was delivered earlier than expected. Time to get exercising!? I will be able to put my prosthetic leg on and when my right arm heals. I will be able to use my prosthetic arm.
> View attachment 315900


That left leg's gonna get awful tired. Maybe even adversely affect the left hip. Take it carefully, and maybe have a Phy. Ther. give you some advice.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not kidding you guys...she really worked hard on this...
> here are the flying bats (lol), you wind up the rubberband using the front small wings, then she stuffed them in the card, and I realeased them by opening the card. God, it was funny.
> View attachment 315890
> 
> The rubberband is actually the body of the bats.
> View attachment 315891
> 
> I'm sure that some of you have seen this before, but in my whole life I never have, and I'm thinking that's one reason it worked so good...Thanks Chefdenoel10 I have so much enjoyed this


I need the instructions on how to do that. I promise I won't use them here on the CDR. Now I don't know who to ask? for them.


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> I haven't started the thread yet, because I am getting him on saturday. I'll start it when I get him. And thank you for saying it grabs attention, that was the whole point.


Cool! I’ll keep watch


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I need the instructions on how to do that. I promise I won't use them here on the CDR. Now I don't know who to ask? for them.



Well, you could start here  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CL6SX7/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That left leg's gonna get awful tired. Maybe even adversely affect the left hip. Take it carefully, and maybe have a Phy. Ther. give you some advice.


I was just sitting on it . I have plenty of strength in my amputated leg. That when I have my prosthetic on. I get a even stride with each leg. This is the same cross trainer I used at therapy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, you could start here  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CL6SX7/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


I hope she has bats. It would be a perfect birthday card for one of my brothers.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Taco Thursday! Hope all is well for y'all


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My dad took a woman out one time on a date and she drank too much.. she had to stop and throw up on the side of the road and lost hers.. He didn’t even know she had them ?


Don't sneeze without covering your mouth ... especially right now is a good time for dentures because most of us wear masks. Don't ask me how I know that. I don't like sneezing on my clothes so I always dropped down and aimed at the floor especially where the floor meets the wall. I read that a long time ago in a Family Circle magazine.? I'm an expert on how not to lose your dentures.??


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE the idea of putting the seeds in that dome-shaped recepticle! They can't scatter uneaten seeds all over!


It actually works really well.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> HI Carol - good to have you back!


There is just not enough hours in the day to get everything done. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Tell him he has to keep buying you gifts to leave under the tree - that may make him change his mind!!


oooohhhh I really like that idea. I am going to tell him tonight and see what his reaction is. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> In addition to other crazy & whacky things I do, I have a few drones that we fly. Been toooo busy over the Summer, then there was kayaking..and the deck.....so, haven't flown in awhile.
> 
> Last few days have been perfect for flying. Calm, cool, not too busy. Pulled out the batteries....and charged all up. Had a few issues synching up our controller to the drone - tonight, tried again - a few more issues. But, we launched & it finally locked into a few satellites... it went way way way up high.... thought it was gone up in the clouds. High high and higher. I hit the “Return to Home” key and low & behold it came back. BUT - no pix or videos to share. BUT - nothing lost or damaged, so stay tuned. (Or stay warned).


I cannot wait. I was given two drones that don't work, so I gave it to my son hoping he could get it to work. So we will see how far he gets. Worst case scenario - he can us it for spare parts. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> If you ever do them you will fall in love. There is some really beautiful ones that are expensive but I like the plain old Zebra Finches. They breed like crazy. They are a really social bunch. They have many different vocalizations. Sometimes they sound like little laughing toys. When they are going to mate it's kinda like bells ringing from them chatting back and forth. The babys are even louder. I did them for their songs. All they really need from you is a very large clean cage, little bird basket nests, good food, a shallow bird bath, the usual. I had my own little flock. They are slowly getting on in years though and dying off. I've had most of them longer than my tortoise. Their life expectancy in the wild is 2 or 3 years. I'm not sure how old my remaining ones are maybe 12.


oh Wow. So I need to make them some little basket nesting boxes instead of those little boxes that I gave them?


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> He is ok!! Just common crud. We did a virtual Dr appointment and they agree that it’s not symptomatic of Covid... ( THANKFULLY) .. we got him so meds and he should be ok to return to school. He stayed home with Jess and I was able to get my hair done. I’ve had that appointment scheduled for over a month.. I’m pretty pleased with it! How’s your weather now?


You deserve some spoiling, but now we want to see please?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Dream on... tomorrow is my Friday only it'll really be Wednesday but I'm gonna take Lyn's advice and wait until Thursday.?


Well I can actually say it's Friday now. ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> My boys had an orange patch and my girls probably weren't true Zebras. They were white. Do yours look different because you are so close to Australia??


I have no clue. They are young ones and their colours are still coming in. But the female is the one with the beigy front chest. Ebony is the smaller male and the brown feathers on his wing came out before Govenors has. He also has a little break in the black on his chest. Whereas Govenor is slightly bigger than Ebony and has more black on his wing. And his black on his chest is in a complete line so to speak. However they are still growing soooo, they may change some more. It is the first time I have had finches so not sure when they are finally grown and mature.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Ok I haven't been able to get past page 8648... what the heck??


Sorry that was me coming back.  ?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I was just to sick to play on my phone from around the last few days of December. I felt guilty every day but I just couldn't. But I lived through it and I'm baacckk you poor people.?


I can see that you are back and I am very happy about that. And you can see I a back with spelling mistakes and all. I do blame my phone though. I can never type words correctly when on the phone and are having to always go back and correct them. Sigh


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> A while back I fired my cable company and bought Roku and antenna and have been pretty satisfied with my TV viewing. But the weather and atmospheric disruptions affect my reception.
> 
> I've gotten in the habit of watching several programs right in a row all evening long on the same channel. So I turned that channel on tonight and 'no signal'!! It's now been off for a couple hours. So I had to turn to local channels and this is the time of day all of them are broadcasting local news.
> 
> Being a troll who lives under a bridge, I'm unaware of what's been going on around me. I was amazed to see that over 400,000 people have died from covid, there was an attack on the White House and the National Guard is deployed and high winds have caused terrible fires in Northern California!
> 
> I was much happier not knowing these facts. It must be the wind and smoke causing my TV reception. Guess it's time to break out a book and turn off the TV.


I am unfortunately just like you Yvonne and live in my own little world in my house and garden. We are only connected to Netflix and on occasion watch something on you tube. So I don't really see the news etc unless I pacifically google it.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Mark,check out this YouTube video. It might give you some ideas.
> Watch "Woodturning - The Coffee Spoons" on YouTube


Oh Wow, I loved watching that.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi carol!
> I hope you are feeling much better?...
> Is the rise you posted up too
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I got cut off??? (Stupid iPhone)
> Eheeeemmm!.... (clearing throat)....
> Hi Carol!
> I hope you are feeling much better?
> I must ask you ....
> Is the picture of this rise you posed perhaps
> Be the famous “Double Delight”?
> If anyone is looking for a smelly rose ...
> THIS ONE IS IT!!! IT IS SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!! You must smell it!!!


No Actually it is a hybrid a friend of mine grows and has no smell.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Oh Wow, I loved watching that.



Time for some additional tools in the shed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Clear, cold & dark, sun doesn't rise for another solid 45 mins or so. How cold? Looks to be 26F/-3C.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> So my day is passing kinda crappily, it's cold and yucky out and I'm just ugly. I walk to the mailbox at the corner, oh boy! My new Levi's so the day is improving. I get home throw the mail on the table, and go try on my new jeans. 501's shrink to fit...kinda big, I have been wearing size 6 skinny jeans and went to 4's. So the jeans are kinda big as opposed to skin tight $70 they better shrink ...anyhow, oh the mail...one from SOUTH AFRICA!!!
> Do I know anyone in S. Africa?
> It has a little bump in it so I'm thinkin Carol sent me flower seeds, ? so I am using small scissors to cut away the tape, Santa! A Santa card taped closed to hold the seeds*...* I oh so carefully cut the tape and start to open it, and these bat things fly out with noise and wavy wings, I flung the envelope away from me, throwing myself backward, bouncing off the door jam and falling over the running cat!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!!! Scared the holy s**t outa me. So I get up and see that the bats are butterflies. Oh cute, so I am kinda chuckling at myself...then I read the freakin card...it was PAYBACK for the glitter I put in her card, saying that for the next 5 years every time you vacuum up red glitter you will think of me...a lovely thought for a friend
> OK chefdenoel10...you said I would never see a payback coming, and I didn't. Not at all, you would think I 'might' have been careful, I did wonder about the stamps and no postmark. But that was only fleeting...you got me fair and square, it's too bad it wasn't filmed. It was a grand joke that you really thought out...a little more evil than I would have expected from you...


Whahaha. That was good.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> So my day is passing kinda crappily, it's cold and yucky out and I'm just ugly. I walk to the mailbox at the corner, oh boy! My new Levi's so the day is improving. I get home throw the mail on the table, and go try on my new jeans. 501's shrink to fit...kinda big, I have been wearing size 6 skinny jeans and went to 4's. So the jeans are kinda big as opposed to skin tight $70 they better shrink ...anyhow, oh the mail...one from SOUTH AFRICA!!!
> Do I know anyone in S. Africa?
> It has a little bump in it so I'm thinkin Carol sent me flower seeds, ? so I am using small scissors to cut away the tape, Santa! A Santa card taped closed to hold the seeds*...* I oh so carefully cut the tape and start to open it, and these bat things fly out with noise and wavy wings, I flung the envelope away from me, throwing myself backward, bouncing off the door jam and falling over the running cat!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!!! Scared the holy s**t outa me. So I get up and see that the bats are butterflies. Oh cute, so I am kinda chuckling at myself...then I read the freakin card...it was PAYBACK for the glitter I put in her card, saying that for the next 5 years every time you vacuum up red glitter you will think of me...a lovely thought for a friend
> OK chefdenoel10...you said I would never see a payback coming, and I didn't. Not at all, you would think I 'might' have been careful, I did wonder about the stamps and no postmark. But that was only fleeting...you got me fair and square, it's too bad it wasn't filmed. It was a grand joke that you really thought out...a little more evil than I would have expected from you...


 I am sorry everyone, but I decided not to risk sending out any cards to everyone, because with us going through our second wave currently I did not want to risk passing on any new strains of the covid virus to anyone. And because I am not sure who will be touching the envelopes and or if they are being hygienic and following covid protocols or not, I thought it would be best not to send out cards.


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not kidding you guys...she really worked hard on this...
> here are the flying bats (lol), you wind up the rubberband using the front small wings, then she stuffed them in the card, and I realeased them by opening the card. God, it was funny.
> View attachment 315890
> 
> The rubberband is actually the body of the bats.
> View attachment 315891
> 
> I'm sure that some of you have seen this before, but in my whole life I never have, and I'm thinking that's one reason it worked so good...Thanks Chefdenoel10 I have so much enjoyed this


Oh Wow that is so awesome. Love Love it.


----------



## CarolM

Alecks said:


> I haven't started the thread yet, because I am getting him on saturday. I'll start it when I get him. And thank you for saying it grabs attention, that was the whole point.


is it for English Class or history class?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for some additional tools in the shed.


Don't forget to share. I love seeing your projects as well.


----------



## CarolM

Well ll caught upi again. sorry I dissapeared again. I am stealing some time away from work now as I am going to be busy again this weekend. The complex is having a meeting and I need to prepare for it.

But I hope that you all have an awesome weekend and will try and pop in when I can.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all on what is my favourite type of winter day here - very cold and icy but bright and sunny too.
At least it's giving the areas hit by floods time for the water levels to drop.
There have been some dreadful scenes in some parts of the country. Not just with rivers bursting banks but with drains not being able to handle the volume of water. I don't know how people cope with all that.
Anyway Friday has come around again so hope you all have a good day in your corner of the world.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well ll caught up again. sorry I dissapeared again. I am stealing some time away from work now as I am going to be busy again this weekend. The complex is having a meeting and I need to prepare for it.
> 
> But I hope that you all have an awesome weekend and will try and pop in when I can.


Same to you Carol and good luck with the meeting!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I need the instructions on how to do that. I promise I won't use them here on the CDR. Now I don't know who to ask? for them.


Chefdenoel10


----------



## Maro2Bear

How it’s starting off.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> You deserve some spoiling, but now we want to see please?


Ok.. but it will have to wait because it’s rainy today and I’m wearing my trusty cap par for the course ?


----------



## Alecks

QUOTE="CarolM, post: 1908093, member: 103552"]
is it for English Class or history class?
[/QUOTE]
English


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Well ll caught upi again. sorry I dissapeared again. I am stealing some time away from work now as I am going to be busy again this weekend. The complex is having a meeting and I need to prepare for it.
> 
> But I hope that you all have an awesome weekend and will try and pop in when I can.


Same to you Carol.. have some fun in your beautiful gardens with your beautiful angulatas!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. but it will have to wait because it’s rainy today and I’m wearing my trusty cap par for the course ?


I can wait patiently. ?


----------



## CarolM

Alecks said:


> QUOTE="CarolM, post: 1908093, member: 103552"]
> is it for English Class or history class?


English 
[/QUOTE]
Well, put it on here, maybe we can critic it for you and help you get a better mark!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! So my sister arrived in Bethel last night for her 3 month stint leading a Covid team.. she shared a couple pics with me and a really cool story. I’m going to share them with you.









All-female team delivers COVID-19 vaccines by snowmobile in harshest of conditions in rural Alaska


Health care workers in Alaska distribute the COVID-19 vaccine in extreme conditions.




www.goodmorningamerica.com







This was coming into Seattle. See the mountains poking through the clouds?


And this was anchorage at 9am yesterday morning. No pics from Bethel yet. She flew in late last night and only had WiFi from the hotel.. no cell service:-(


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> How it’s starting off.
> 
> View attachment 315998


Our sunshine didn't last long - had more heavy rain this pm 
Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! So my sister arrived in Bethel last night for her 3 month stint leading a Covid team.. she shared a couple pics with me and a really cool story. I’m going to share them with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All-female team delivers COVID-19 vaccines by snowmobile in harshest of conditions in rural Alaska
> 
> 
> Health care workers in Alaska distribute the COVID-19 vaccine in extreme conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodmorningamerica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316006
> 
> This was coming into Seattle. See the mountains poking through the clouds?
> View attachment 316007
> 
> And this was anchorage at 9am yesterday morning. No pics from Bethel yet. She flew in late last night and only had WiFi from the hotel.. no cell service:-(


They deserve medals for going through all that!
Well done to them!
Which one is your sister?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> They deserve medals for going through all that!
> Well done to them!
> Which one is your sister?


They do! That’s true dedication.. She’s not in there.. she has just arrived to relieve someone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bright sunny day. Colder. Good time to prune grape vines, right?

How it Started





How it Finished


----------



## Ray--Opo

The cooler weather has the cactus growing!?


----------



## Alecks

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/names-we-are-voting.189043/

Go vote on a name for my tort!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Chefdenoel10


I did finally figure that out and even found instructions on how to make them today. Also I found bats ?. Two of my brothers were born on beggars night and I want to send them a birthday card this year. It's a sibling thing ?. I'll be in so much trouble.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had 

It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.

I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I can see that you are back and I am very happy about that. And you can see I a back with spelling mistakes and all. I do blame my phone though. I can never type words correctly when on the phone and are having to always go back and correct them. Sigh


Me too. My little keypad is little and I'm always having to go back and correct it. Plus I sometimes have trouble seeing it which is double trouble. But the computer is worse for me so I'm always on my phone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> The cooler weather has the cactus growing!?
> View attachment 316055


Wow! Ray...beautiful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.



Hang in there.....enjoy the things that you have. Kids, JoesDad, Rain, The Animal Rescue, Friends. The dark endnof COVID issues has to be near.!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.


Totally understand! I have put a strain on the relationship with one of my son's. 
Sometimes when you don't know what to do, it is better to do nothing. 
Hang in there!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Ray...beautiful.


Thanks Mark, lots of flower buds, but not as many new pad growth like last year. Hopefully more pads will grow.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! So my sister arrived in Bethel last night for her 3 month stint leading a Covid team.. she shared a couple pics with me and a really cool story. I’m going to share them with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All-female team delivers COVID-19 vaccines by snowmobile in harshest of conditions in rural Alaska
> 
> 
> Health care workers in Alaska distribute the COVID-19 vaccine in extreme conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodmorningamerica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316006
> 
> This was coming into Seattle. See the mountains poking through the clouds?
> View attachment 316007
> 
> And this was anchorage at 9am yesterday morning. No pics from Bethel yet. She flew in late last night and only had WiFi from the hotel.. no cell service:-(


Wow God bless her. I've always wanted to see Alaska but I wouldn't be able to deal with the cold.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.


Like everyone else is saying hang in there. My family fights like cats and dogs sometimes but we always get back together. And covid-19 is truly just a bump along the way. I heard today that even though this new strain is more contagious it is less deadly. So the virus is already degrading downward. Hopefully, that's true.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, lots of flower buds, but not as many new pad growth like last year. Hopefully more pads will grow.



Plenty of time....mine are waiting for Summer. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, lots of flower buds, but not as many new pad growth like last year. Hopefully more pads will grow.


I would be so happy to have all those flowers. I think cactus bloom like that when there's extra rain at the right time. At least I read that once.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hi carol!
> I hope you are feeling much better?...
> Is the rise you posted up too
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I got cut off??? (Stupid iPhone)
> Eheeeemmm!.... (clearing throat)....
> Hi Carol!
> I hope you are feeling much better?
> I must ask you ....
> Is the picture of this rise you posed perhaps
> Be the famous “Double Delight”?
> If anyone is looking for a smelly rose ...
> THIS ONE IS IT!!! IT IS SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!! You must smell it!!!


You inspired me. Since I already think my brothers have bats in their belpreys, I'm going to send them a birthday card with flying bats. I can't wait. They were even born on beggars night so that proves they deserve it.?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.


I’m sorry Linda... I hope peace finds you soon. You’ve raised an amazing family and I’m sure your daughter understands.. Hugs


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I did finally figure that out and even found instructions on how to make them today. Also I found bats ?. Two of my brothers were born on beggars night and I want to send them a birthday card this year. It's a sibling thing ?. I'll be in so much trouble.


beggers night? Halloween (USA)?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I would be so happy to have all those flowers. I think cactus bloom like that when there's extra rain at the right time. At least I read that once.


Will cactus grow in your location?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> beggers night? Halloween (USA)?


Yep. I can't wait. It's payback a long time coming. The two of them ruined two beggars nights a couple of years apart for me as a child. I laugh every time I think about it. I'm going to get the cards ready now and threaten my son and Heather if they won't mail them just in case. I will haunt them if they don't.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I did finally figure that out and even found instructions on how to make them today. Also I found bats ?. Two of my brothers were born on beggars night and I want to send them a birthday card this year. It's a sibling thing ?. I'll be in so much trouble.
> [/QUOTE
> What keywords should I use to Google. To find how to make them?


----------



## Maro2Bear

These are ones you can purchase...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CL6SX7/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I did finally figure that out and even found instructions on how to make them today. Also I found bats ?. Two of my brothers were born on beggars night and I want to send them a birthday card this year. It's a sibling thing ?. I'll be in so much trouble.


What keywords should I use to Google. To get instructions how to make?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> These are ones you can purchase...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CL6SX7/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


My phone was messing up. (Or me)Sorry for the different posts. 
Thanks Mark


----------



## Ray--Opo

Finally got to take off the dressing. 
If you're trying to figure out the location. That is the end of my amputated arm.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Will cactus grow in your location?


Yes kinda. I did find out something about spineless prickly pear though today. One that I had growing fell over and it was growing weird anyway. It grew a tall skinny pad. I had a bright idea and decided to cut it off and replant the original pad and cut up the sprout. That turned into a disaster. I found out the hard way that "spineless" prickly pear isn't always spineless. I had a bunch of little tiny splinters in all of the tips of my fingers before it was over. I was wondering if the good Lord hated or was punishing me but then realized I could have fed that to my tortoise ? so I found out I should be thankful. Maybe it wouldn't hurt his tongue but it would have bothered me to know end just thinking about it. Lesson learned.


----------



## Cathie G

I think this is you that asked. Google how to make rubber band flying bats or butterflys. It will bring up the manufactured ones too.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Finally got to take off the dressing.
> If you're trying to figure out the location. That is the end of my amputated arm.
> View attachment 316092


Nice drawing


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes kinda. I did find out something about spineless prickly pear though today. One that I had growing fell over and it was growing weird anyway. It grew a tall skinny pad. I had a bright idea and decided to cut it off and replant the original pad and cut up the sprout. That turned into a disaster. I found out the hard way that "spineless" prickly pear isn't always spineless. I had a bunch of little tiny splinters in all of the tips of my fingers before it was over. I was wondering if the good Lord hated or was punishing me but then realized I could have fed that to my tortoise ? so I found out I should be thankful. Maybe it wouldn't hurt his tongue but it would have bothered me to know end just thinking about it. Lesson learned.


Mine are virtually spineless. But the flower buds have tons of little fine spines. I was scraping off the spines. Then found out from knowledgeable members here it was fine to feed to Opo as is. Been feeding them to Opo for about a year, spines and all with no problems. 
I can send you some pads if you want to try again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I think this is you that asked. Google how to make rubber band flying bats or butterflys. It will bring up the manufactured ones too.


Thank you ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Nice drawing


Yeah not sure what the doctor was doing with the sharpie. 
One time when I was having back surgery. One of the attending nurses was a friend of mine. She drew a smiley face with a sharpie on my butt. She didn't tell me for about a week. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Seeing as we can’t go anywhere, enjoy postcards from our travels a year to the day since they were taken. I’ll take you on our trip day by day... I couldn’t while were away due to data allowances. 

Today we arrived in Singapore early evening and somewhat confused as the last meal we had had was breakfast on the plane! A pot of jasmine tea helped to revive us. It was two days before Chinese New Year.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.


So sorry to hear your feeling low, Linda. It can be really depressing even for the most upbeat of us. So much bad news all the time about strains of covid or the loss of friends and being stuck at home -it woud be a miracle if it didn't get to us......... it certainly gets to me. Chatting here helps take my mind off things though and this is a great place to let off steam, so don't worry about being cheery - just say what you feel!
I'm sure your daughter will forgive you soon enough - she must find it tough too so she'll know how you feel.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah not sure what the doctor was doing with the sharpie.
> One time when I was having back surgery. One of the attending nurses was a friend of mine. She drew a smiley face with a sharpie on my butt. She didn't tell me for about a week. ?


When I had my knee done recently the doc drew 2 big arrows - one pointing up to my knee and the other pointing down to it. It made me smile that maybe they needed to make sure they knew exactly where the knee was as well as which knee to do.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> beggers night? Halloween (USA)?





Maro2Bear said:


> These are ones you can purchase...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CL6SX7/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


That's them!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all - another bright and sunny day but very, very icy!!
Hopefully it will stay dry all day.
There is a possibility of snow here tomorrow - I hope it misses us. 
Have a good Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All!


Hi Heather!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather!


I like the snow but can do without the ice.. I don’t like having to drive in it at all... when it snowed a few weeks ago, I was unprepared and could not find my insulated clothes. I think someone borrowed them on our camping trip and failed to return them.. I’ve just got in a new set (which I needed anyway) so I’m ready for at least one more snowball fight.. lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> When I had my knee done recently the doc drew 2 big arrows - one pointing up to my knee and the other pointing down to it. It made me smile that maybe they needed to make sure they knew exactly where the knee was as well as which knee to do.




Yep, part of what is involved in “surgery prep” aka “surgical skin marking” helps ensure the surgeons & team operate on the correct part of the body. There are specially designed pens out there for this one purpose. I’m sure everyone has heard horror stories about incorrect things being chopped or removed...

 Purple Surgical Skin Marker Pens allow for the precise marking on skin prior to and during surgery.


----------



## Lyn W

Whenever I click on links I go to the page/thread but then have to log in again to post, even though I'm still logged in on the page I was on......so a double log in!
I thought there was something with wrong with a link I tried the other day, but just tried the link for Alecks tort name and same happened again. Anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Whenever I click on links I go to the page/thread but then have to log in again to post, even though I'm still logged in on the page I was on......so a double log in!
> I thought there was something with wrong with a link I tried the other day, but just tried the link for Alecks tort name and same happened again. Anyone else having this trouble?


I have not ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

No sun today. Going to be a dark, gray overcast weekend i think....with snow for Monday & Tuesday. Just creates a mess.

Snow Drops are just starting to peek out..


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, part of what is involved in “surgery prep” aka “surgical skin marking” helps ensure the surgeons & team operate on the correct part of the body. There are specially designed pens out there for this one purpose. I’m sure everyone has heard horror stories about incorrect things being chopped or removed...
> 
> ➡➡ Purple Surgical Skin Marker Pens allow for the precise marking on skin prior to and during surgery.


I thought it was, but just seemed a bit OTT at the time


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Whenever I click on links I go to the page/thread but then have to log in again to post, even though I'm still logged in on the page I was on......so a double log in!
> I thought there was something with wrong with a link I tried the other day, but just tried the link for Alecks tort name and same happened again. Anyone else having this trouble?



Nagh, i don’t have that here...


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have not ?





Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, i don’t have that here...


Looks like it's just me then - wonder why??


----------



## JoesMum

I’m feeling a bit better this afternoon. There’s widespread snow across the UK, but we missed out and got chilly sunshine instead. 

We went out for a welly walk at the country park on the outskirts of town. (UK Wellies = wellington boots = US gumboots)

The area is upriver from the flood barrier, a long dam that protects our town from the worst of the flooding, and it gets very muddy indeed at this time of year. 

Still it was good for all 3 of is to be out in the fresh air. This photo was taken over the main lake as we finished our walk.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I’m feeling a bit better this afternoon. There’s widespread snow across the UK, but we missed out and got chilly sunshine instead.
> 
> We went out for a welly walk at the country park on the outskirts of town. (UK Wellies = wellington boots = US gumboots)
> 
> The area is upriver from the flood barrier, a long dam that protects our town from the worst of the flooding, and it gets very muddy indeed at this time of year.
> 
> Still it was good for all 3 of is to be out in the fresh air. This photo was taken over the main lake as we finished our walk.
> View attachment 316164



Pretty much picture perfect!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> When I had my knee done recently the doc drew 2 big arrows - one pointing up to my knee and the other pointing down to it. It made me smile that maybe they needed to make sure they knew exactly where the knee was as well as which knee to do.


Your probably right. They schedule so many operations on a certain day that they probably need a reminder.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Whenever I click on links I go to the page/thread but then have to log in again to post, even though I'm still logged in on the page I was on......so a double log in!
> I thought there was something with wrong with a link I tried the other day, but just tried the link for Alecks tort name and same happened again. Anyone else having this trouble?


It happens to me too - on all of Josh's forum, bearded dragon, gecko, tarantula, etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It happens to me too - on all of Josh's forum, bearded dragon, gecko, tarantula, etc.


Wonder what causes that.....it didn't used to happen.
Maybe it's just laptop users ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I’m feeling a bit better this afternoon. There’s widespread snow across the UK, but we missed out and got chilly sunshine instead.
> 
> We went out for a welly walk at the country park on the outskirts of town. (UK Wellies = wellington boots = US gumboots)
> 
> The area is upriver from the flood barrier, a long dam that protects our town from the worst of the flooding, and it gets very muddy indeed at this time of year.
> 
> Still it was good for all 3 of is to be out in the fresh air. This photo was taken over the main lake as we finished our walk.
> View attachment 316164


Looks like we will be getting some heavy snow tomorrow from 5 am but easing off by 10 in morning. Trouble is the temps won't be more than 1C so it will hang about.
Brrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> These are ones you can purchase...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CL6SX7/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


I can use this link OK and to caresheets etc 
My double log in problem only seems to be when members post links to other threads of theirs.


----------



## Maro2Bear

First world problems during COVID pandemic times.... so, CDR, Left or Right?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> First world problems during COVID pandemic times.... so, CDR, Left or Right?
> 
> View attachment 316171


Well to me, right looks more aesthetically pleasing, but I don't actually care - it all goes down the same way!
Very yummy!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> First world problems during COVID pandemic times.... so, CDR, Left or Right?
> 
> View attachment 316171


Both!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Did some research and it looks like I have mealybugs on my cactus. Now I need to figure out the best way to rid of them.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> First world problems during COVID pandemic times.... so, CDR, Left or Right?
> 
> View attachment 316171


Left!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Mine are virtually spineless. But the flower buds have tons of little fine spines. I was scraping off the spines. Then found out from knowledgeable members here it was fine to feed to Opo as is. Been feeding them to Opo for about a year, spines and all with no problems.
> I can send you some pads if you want to try again.


My other one is growing fine. I don't have enough room in the house to really keep a lot of them and that's where they would have to be in the winter so no but thanks for offering. For some reason that one really didn't root good. I found out that when when I got my revenge. It was weird because when I planted them they didn't hurt me so it was a complete surprise. Plus when I cut or do bad things to the ends of my fingers I don't always feel it right away. So I didn't know it was happening. I've managed to get rid of most of them with lotion and washing and scrubbing. I'll live.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Did some research and it looks like I have mealybugs on my cactus. Now I need to figure out the best way to rid of them.
> View attachment 316182



You get some dawn dish detergent....mix it up with water, wipe on the buggies.... that usually works. As does Safer Insecticidal Soap - spray on - 









Insecticidal Soap by Safer Brand | Planet Natural


Safer Insect Killing Soap penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed.



www.planetnatural.com





It’s a very safe product to use..

 Safer Brand Insecticidal Soap is made from naturally occurring plant oils and animal fats. Penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed for use in organic production. Insecticidal Soap can be used inside or out to kill aphids, mealybugs, spider mites, whiteflies and more. Does NOT kill beneficial insects, such as ladybugs and praying mantis and leaves behind NO chemical residues. MAY BE USED UP TO THE DAY OF HARVEST.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Wonder what causes that.....it didn't used to happen.
> Maybe it's just laptop users ?


It happens when I'm on the computer AND the Kindle.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Quick progress report

From Old Log....to a little Bud Vase/Reed Diffuser. (Not quite finished off yet)


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you ?


I'll bet most of our relatives here on the CDR are about to get a unique card and it's all chefdenoel's fault ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Finally got to take off the dressing.
> If you're trying to figure out the location. That is the end of my amputated arm.
> View attachment 316092


I think it looks like a doctor's signature since it always looks like they scribble. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'll bet most of our relatives here on the CDR are about to get a unique card and it's all chefdenoel's fault ?


Ya think there's gonna be a run on Amazon's plastic butterflies?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> So sorry to hear your feeling low, Linda. It can be really depressing even for the most upbeat of us. So much bad news all the time about strains of covid or the loss of friends and being stuck at home -it woud be a miracle if it didn't get to us......... it certainly gets to me. Chatting here helps take my mind off things though and this is a great place to let off steam, so don't worry about being cheery - just say what you feel!
> I'm sure your daughter will forgive you soon enough - she must find it tough too so she'll know how you feel.


Yep we're all stuck at home and the news doesn't really tell the stories about the survivors. It's way better having people to talk about it with. Or talk about something else entirely ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All!


It's evening here now but it's a good one. Hope yours is wonderful.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ya think there's gonna be a run on Amazon's plastic butterflies?
> [/QUOTE
> Probably! And once I get ahold of one I'll know how to make it. For sure. I think I'll order both. I'll time my sister's to arrive at around the same time as my brothers cause her birthday is around the beginning of November. I have plans.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Whenever I click on links I go to the page/thread but then have to log in again to post, even though I'm still logged in on the page I was on......so a double log in!
> I thought there was something with wrong with a link I tried the other day, but just tried the link for Alecks tort name and same happened again. Anyone else having this trouble?


Not yet. Hope and pray I don't soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You get some dawn dish detergent....mix it up with water, wipe on the buggies.... that usually works. As does Safer Insecticidal Soap - spray on -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insecticidal Soap by Safer Brand | Planet Natural
> 
> 
> Safer Insect Killing Soap penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed.
> 
> 
> 
> www.planetnatural.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a very safe product to use..
> 
> Safer Brand Insecticidal Soap is made from naturally occurring plant oils and animal fats. Penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed for use in organic production. Insecticidal Soap can be used inside or out to kill aphids, mealybugs, spider mites, whiteflies and more. Does NOT kill beneficial insects, such as ladybugs and praying mantis and leaves behind NO chemical residues. MAY BE USED UP TO THE DAY OF HARVEST.


?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I’m feeling a bit better this afternoon. There’s widespread snow across the UK, but we missed out and got chilly sunshine instead.
> 
> We went out for a welly walk at the country park on the outskirts of town. (UK Wellies = wellington boots = US gumboots)
> 
> The area is upriver from the flood barrier, a long dam that protects our town from the worst of the flooding, and it gets very muddy indeed at this time of year.
> 
> Still it was good for all 3 of is to be out in the fresh air. This photo was taken over the main lake as we finished our walk.
> View attachment 316164


That's really beautiful. I can just imagine the photos you didn't get. Nice.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Both!?


Me too ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick progress report
> 
> From Old Log....to a little Bud Vase/Reed Diffuser. (Not quite finished off yet)
> 
> View attachment 316207


Now that’s beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

I just popped in for a last catch up before bed.
The weather forecast has changed and hopefully any snow will be over by 8 am with temps rising to 3C so a bit better than they were saying earlier.
Lola has stayed in his cosy hide today and not even moved for food, but he was OK when I checked on him.
He just looked at me with disdain as if to say 'What do you want? I didn't call for staff!'
If I didn't have to get up to see to him I think I would stay in bed all day too!
Talking of which I'll say Nos Da now
So take care and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I just popped in for a last catch up before bed.
> The weather forecast has changed and hopefully any snow will be over by 8 am with temps rising to 3C so a bit better than they were saying earlier.
> Lola has stayed in his cosy hide today and not even moved for food, but he was OK when I checked on him.
> He just looked at me with disdain as if to say 'What do you want? I didn't call for staff!'
> If I didn't have to get up to see to him I think I would stay in bed all day too!
> Talking of which I'll say Nos Da now
> So take care and see you all tomorrow.


Goodnight Lyn!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My other one is growing fine. I don't have enough room in the house to really keep a lot of them and that's where they would have to be in the winter so no but thanks for offering. For some reason that one really didn't root good. I found out that when when I got my revenge. It was weird because when I planted them they didn't hurt me so it was a complete surprise. Plus when I cut or do bad things to the ends of my fingers I don't always feel it right away. So I didn't know it was happening. I've managed to get rid of most of them with lotion and washing and scrubbing. I'll live.??


Ok,that's what I was wondering if the cactus would survive your winters. I have a spine in my palm right now that I can't get.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> You get some dawn dish detergent....mix it up with water, wipe on the buggies.... that usually works. As does Safer Insecticidal Soap - spray on -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insecticidal Soap by Safer Brand | Planet Natural
> 
> 
> Safer Insect Killing Soap penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed.
> 
> 
> 
> www.planetnatural.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a very safe product to use..
> 
> Safer Brand Insecticidal Soap is made from naturally occurring plant oils and animal fats. Penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed for use in organic production. Insecticidal Soap can be used inside or out to kill aphids, mealybugs, spider mites, whiteflies and more. Does NOT kill beneficial insects, such as ladybugs and praying mantis and leaves behind NO chemical residues. MAY BE USED UP TO THE DAY OF HARVEST.


Great! Thanks Mark, the mealybugs are on to plants. I sprayed all the cactus with water for a temporary fix. I think the lack of rain might have something to do with it. They haven't had a hard rain to wash the pads in awhile.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> First world problems during COVID pandemic times.... so, CDR, Left or Right?
> 
> View attachment 316171


JoesDad, Daughter and I do jam first then cream. It’s easier to spread jam on the scone then add a blob of cream than the other way round. I don’t like too much jam, but the cream needs to be thick. (No butter) Son disagrees and does the opposite 

Reputedly the people of the counties of Devon and Cornwall favour opposing methods. These counties are the home of the true cream tea.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We went to bed with the threat of snow, but that was removed overnight and we woke to a hard frost and a red sky. Maybe the sky is warning of snow after all?


----------



## JoesMum

And now for the CDR vacation. Pull up your armadillo, think thoughts of warm weather and higher humidity and head to Singapore on this day in 2020.


We started with a walk round the Singapore Botanic Gardens where we saw the ancestor of every chicken, wild red junglefowl, monitor lizards, turtles (unidentified), orchids. 









Then went to the newly refurbished Raffles Hotel for the most amazing afternoon tea.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! So my sister arrived in Bethel last night for her 3 month stint leading a Covid team.. she shared a couple pics with me and a really cool story. I’m going to share them with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All-female team delivers COVID-19 vaccines by snowmobile in harshest of conditions in rural Alaska
> 
> 
> Health care workers in Alaska distribute the COVID-19 vaccine in extreme conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodmorningamerica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316006
> 
> This was coming into Seattle. See the mountains poking through the clouds?
> View attachment 316007
> 
> And this was anchorage at 9am yesterday morning. No pics from Bethel yet. She flew in late last night and only had WiFi from the hotel.. no cell service:-(


Wow, how beautiful and yeah you are right. It was a great story. Well done to your sister.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.


Oh no Linda, We do understand and take as much time as you need. But here is a suggestion, make hour own high tea and set it up in your garden if your weather allows it, and then invite your daughter. Take a breath and regroup. A big electronic hug from me. ?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.


Oh no Linda, We do understand and take as much time as you need. But here is a suggestion, make hour own high tea and set it up in your garden if your weather allows it, and then invite your daughter. Take a breath and regroup. A big electronic hug from me. ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oh no Linda, We do understand and take as much time as you need. But here is a suggestion, make hour own high tea


Planned for my birthday next month 


> and set it up in your garden if your weather allows it,


Unlikely ?


> and then invite your daughter. Take a breath and regroup. A big electronic hug from me. ?



She’s been living here since September and, aged 27, we are starting to get on each other’s nerves a bit. It wasn’t her plan to stay so long... just until she was able to get a flat nearer her new office. 

She’s chronically untidy and I just couldn’t handle the mess any more. If I try to raise the subject I am accused of shouting at her. If I tidy up I am invading her privacy... even in the lounge. Don’t get me wrong. I don’t keep a super tidy house. But I do put rubbish in bins or the recycling rather than drop it on the floor and I don’t leave shoes and clothes where I took them off and then walk round them for days on end. 

At a low moment, after having cleaned the house because my cleaner can’t come, I dumped in a text message to her and JoesDad about wanting them to care about our home, my home, the way I do. Nothing rude. Nothing shouty. Just an appeal from a very sad feeling heart. 

Daughter took it personally and ended up sobbing. JoesDad used his best diplomatic skills on the theme that “Mum was bound to snap sooner or later and she chose to text rather than shout this time”. We hugged that evening. 

Yesterday was better. She’s absolutely blitzed her room and her brother’s room that she’s using as her home office in his absence. I have been allowed to help by clearing her [email protected] from the lounge and dealing with laundry and rubbish shovelled out of her bedroom door onto the landing. 

We are communicating again thank goodness. I had a very bad day... I am not right, but I am a lot better.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And now for the CDR vacation. Pull up your armadillo, think thoughts of warm weather and higher humidity and head to Singapore on this day in 2020.
> 
> 
> We started with a walk round the Singapore Botanic Gardens where we saw the ancestor of every chicken, wild red junglefowl, monitor lizards, turtles (unidentified), orchids.
> View attachment 316232
> 
> View attachment 316233
> 
> View attachment 316237
> 
> View attachment 316234
> 
> 
> Then went to the newly refurbished Raffles Hotel for the most amazing afternoon tea.
> View attachment 316235
> 
> View attachment 316236
> 
> View attachment 316238


Wow what an experience - and thats just the start!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Planned for my birthday next month
> 
> Unlikely ?
> 
> 
> She’s been living here since September and, aged 27, we are starting to get on each other’s nerves a bit. It wasn’t her plan to stay so long... just until she was able to get a flat nearer her new office.
> 
> She’s chronically untidy and I just couldn’t handle the mess any more. If I try to raise the subject I am accused of shouting at her. If I tidy up I am invading her privacy... even in the lounge. Don’t get me wrong. I don’t keep a super tidy house. But I do put rubbish in bins or the recycling rather than drop it on the floor and I don’t leave shoes and clothes where I took them off and then walk round them for days on end.
> 
> At a low moment, after having cleaned the house because my cleaner can’t come, I dumped in a text message to her and JoesDad about wanting them to care about our home, my home, the way I do. Nothing rude. Nothing shouty. Just an appeal from a very sad feeling heart.
> 
> Daughter took it personally and ended up sobbing. JoesDad used his best diplomatic skills on the theme that “Mum was bound to snap sooner or later and she chose to text rather than shout this time”. We hugged that evening.
> 
> Yesterday was better. She’s absolutely blitzed her room and her brother’s room that she’s using as her home office in his absence. I have been allowed to help by clearing her [email protected] from the lounge and dealing with laundry and rubbish shovelled out of her bedroom door onto the landing.
> 
> We are communicating again thank goodness. I had a very bad day... I am not right, but I am a lot better.


Nothing wrong with wanting her to respect your home Linda, and now the air's been cleared it will get better - looks like she's made a start and your hubby is supporting you. It's not natural being cooped up so much together and this lockdown is taking its toll on even the closest of families. 

It's not easy living alone through it, but I think I'd be capable of murder by now with someone else here all the time!?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We had about 4 inches of snow overnight but it's quite powdery and sweepable. 
It's very cold but bright and sunny here at the moment too, so very pretty. It's already started to melt so shouldn't last long.
I've swept a path to my bird feeders and given them breakfast, but no plans for walking out in it today. I'm a bit nervous of possible slippery surfaces since I've had the plate in my leg and a chunk of cartilage missing in the knee of the other. I'd probably be fine but better safe than sorry.
I hope you all have a good Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

My nephew took these pics near his home. The bench is one they had put there in memory of my brother who used to walk there most days.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Planned for my birthday next month
> 
> Unlikely ?
> 
> 
> She’s been living here since September and, aged 27, we are starting to get on each other’s nerves a bit. It wasn’t her plan to stay so long... just until she was able to get a flat nearer her new office.
> 
> She’s chronically untidy and I just couldn’t handle the mess any more. If I try to raise the subject I am accused of shouting at her. If I tidy up I am invading her privacy... even in the lounge. Don’t get me wrong. I don’t keep a super tidy house. But I do put rubbish in bins or the recycling rather than drop it on the floor and I don’t leave shoes and clothes where I took them off and then walk round them for days on end.
> 
> At a low moment, after having cleaned the house because my cleaner can’t come, I dumped in a text message to her and JoesDad about wanting them to care about our home, my home, the way I do. Nothing rude. Nothing shouty. Just an appeal from a very sad feeling heart.
> 
> Daughter took it personally and ended up sobbing. JoesDad used his best diplomatic skills on the theme that “Mum was bound to snap sooner or later and she chose to text rather than shout this time”. We hugged that evening.
> 
> Yesterday was better. She’s absolutely blitzed her room and her brother’s room that she’s using as her home office in his absence. I have been allowed to help by clearing her [email protected] from the lounge and dealing with laundry and rubbish shovelled out of her bedroom door onto the landing.
> 
> We are communicating again thank goodness. I had a very bad day... I am not right, but I am a lot better.


I can only imagine what you must be going through. Living with another adult is hard! I’m discovering with Jess that I like motherhood much better when my children are small. ? 
It sounds as though your making progress and daughter doesn’t mean to intentionally hurt you.. I’m glad things are looking up a little though and hopefully will continue to do so. Hugs


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> My nephew took these pics near his home. The bench is one they had put there in memory of my brother who used to walk there most days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316242
> View attachment 316241


What a beautiful place for a special memory!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> My nephew took these pics near his home. The bench is one they had put there in memory of my brother who used to walk there most days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316242
> View attachment 316241



Looking nice there with your snow. We could use a good snowfall or two before Spring rolls around. Helps keep the ticks down. It’s sunny & bright here, very blue. Lots of birds at the feeders. I dumped out a solid block of ice from the bird bath, refilled with nice hot water.... added a bar of dove soap. ?‍ 

Nice “bench of memories”. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking nice there with your snow. We could use a good snowfall or two before Spring rolls around. Helps keep the ticks down. It’s sunny & bright here, very blue. Lots of birds at the feeders. I dumped out a solid block of ice from the bird bath, refilled with nice hot water.... added a bar of dove soap. ?‍
> 
> Nice “bench of memories”. ?


It's been thawing all day but plenty still about.
Temps are dropping to -4C tonight so it will be pretty icy tomorrow.

(Could have left Imperial Feather soap too)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It's been thawing all day but plenty still about.
> Temps are dropping to -4C tonight so it will be pretty icy tomorrow.
> 
> (Could have left Imperial Feather soap too)



No luck finding Imperial here - maybe tomorrow at Dawn, I’ll have luck. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold out, but warm in the basement shop & tolerable in the cooler garage. Plenty of wood cut-offs from the deck project. Many too nice to burn, perfect sizes for bird houses & feeders.

Today’s Project - A Carolina Wren Nest Box

The plan


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold out, but warm in the basement shop & tolerable in the cooler garage. Plenty of wood cut-offs from the deck project. Many too nice to burn, perfect sizes for bird houses & feeders.
> 
> Today’s Project - A Carolina Wren Nest Box
> 
> The plan
> 
> View attachment 316271


How about for bat houses?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> How about for bat houses?



Yep, could be. My cutoffs from deck blanks would make the structure bulky & heavy. 










Building a Bat House - Virginia Wildlife Removal


Building a bat house. Facts on bats in Virginia. How to build a bat house. Benefits of bats. Virginia bat removal. Little Brown Bats. Big Brown Bats.




virginia-wildlife-removal.com


----------



## Yvonne G

It's 10:33a and I still haven't been outside to feed and water. I'm dragging my feet this a.m. Prior to my arm breaking accident I would be outside by 7 or 7:30, all wrapped up in scarf, thermals, thick jacket, etc. I just don't have the inclination anymore. Tortoise food is all prep'd, I'm just not ready. . .


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a cell phone question for you:

I've been trying to find my router's password so I can set up my new cell phone to go online. The guy I've been talking to (through email) used to be the IT guy when we both worked at the phone co. The last email I got from him he told me he is in bed with Covid and if they can't get his oxygen intake up he's going to have to go to hospital. So naturally, I've quit pestering him about my problem. But one of the things he said to me was that I would be better off going online through the cell phone's system instead of my wi fi. I don't understand this because my cell phone's instructions are the ones telling me to set it up through wi fi.

Oh well. The only reason I got the cell phone was because I thought I needed to get with the program. And I'm only planning to use it in emergency situations, so I don't guess I need to get online anyway. And I CAN make and receive calls on it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a cell phone question for you:
> 
> I've been trying to find my router's password so I can set up my new cell phone to go online. The guy I've been talking to (through email) used to be the IT guy when we both worked at the phone co. The last email I got from him he told me he is in bed with Covid and if they can't get his oxygen intake up he's going to have to go to hospital. So naturally, I've quit pestering him about my problem. But one of the things he said to me was that I would be better off going online through the cell phone's system instead of my wi fi. I don't understand this because my cell phone's instructions are the ones telling me to set it up through wi fi.
> 
> Oh well. The only reason I got the cell phone was because I thought I needed to get with the program. And I'm only planning to use it in emergency situations, so I don't guess I need to get online anyway. And I CAN make and receive calls on it.



I think what he means or is trying to convey is that it is cheaper & more practical when you are home browsing the internet that it is just best to be online via your internet connection (kindle or ipad and NOT VIA your new phone. Phone internet connection might eat away on your available data rates on your plan. Now, if you are out & about in your vehicle and want to GOOGLE prices of gas at COSTCO then you would connect via wifi to the internet 

Bottom Line: If your new phone is able to make & receive calls & send and receive texts right now (at home or out in the garden or in your car) then you are good. At home, use your Kindle or iPad for TFO & email, searching, etc.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Whenever I click on links I go to the page/thread but then have to log in again to post, even though I'm still logged in on the page I was on......so a double log in!
> I thought there was something with wrong with a link I tried the other day, but just tried the link for Alecks tort name and same happened again. Anyone else having this trouble?


I haven't tried it yet. So not sure.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> I’m feeling a bit better this afternoon. There’s widespread snow across the UK, but we missed out and got chilly sunshine instead.
> 
> We went out for a welly walk at the country park on the outskirts of town. (UK Wellies = wellington boots = US gumboots)
> 
> The area is upriver from the flood barrier, a long dam that protects our town from the worst of the flooding, and it gets very muddy indeed at this time of year.
> 
> Still it was good for all 3 of is to be out in the fresh air. This photo was taken over the main lake as we finished our walk.
> View attachment 316164


I am glad you got to get some fresh air.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> First world problems during COVID pandemic times.... so, CDR, Left or Right?
> 
> View attachment 316171


Makes no difference to me. I will take either or both. ?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Well to me, right looks more aesthetically pleasing, but I don't actually care - it all goes down the same way!
> Very yummy!!


Yip. That pretty much says what think too.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> You get some dawn dish detergent....mix it up with water, wipe on the buggies.... that usually works. As does Safer Insecticidal Soap - spray on -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insecticidal Soap by Safer Brand | Planet Natural
> 
> 
> Safer Insect Killing Soap penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed.
> 
> 
> 
> www.planetnatural.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a very safe product to use..
> 
> Safer Brand Insecticidal Soap is made from naturally occurring plant oils and animal fats. Penetrates the protective outer shell of soft bodied insect pests and causes dehydration and death within hours. OMRI Listed for use in organic production. Insecticidal Soap can be used inside or out to kill aphids, mealybugs, spider mites, whiteflies and more. Does NOT kill beneficial insects, such as ladybugs and praying mantis and leaves behind NO chemical residues. MAY BE USED UP TO THE DAY OF HARVEST.


I use water vinegar and dishwashing liquid.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I think what he means or is trying to convey is that it is cheaper & more practical when you are home browsing the internet that it is just best to be online via your internet connection (kindle or ipad and NOT VIA your new phone. Phone internet connection might eat away on your available data rates on your plan. Now, if you are out & about in your vehicle and want to GOOGLE prices of gas at COSTCO then you would connect via wifi to the internet
> 
> Bottom Line: If your new phone is able to make & receive calls & send and receive texts right now (at home or out in the garden or in your car) then you are good. At home, use your Kindle or iPad for TFO & email, searching, etc.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Makes all the sense in the world, thanx!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> And now for the CDR vacation. Pull up your armadillo, think thoughts of warm weather and higher humidity and head to Singapore on this day in 2020.
> 
> 
> We started with a walk round the Singapore Botanic Gardens where we saw the ancestor of every chicken, wild red junglefowl, monitor lizards, turtles (unidentified), orchids.
> View attachment 316232
> 
> View attachment 316233
> 
> View attachment 316237
> 
> View attachment 316234
> 
> 
> Then went to the newly refurbished Raffles Hotel for the most amazing afternoon tea.
> View attachment 316235
> 
> View attachment 316236
> 
> View attachment 316238


Great pictures!❤


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok,that's what I was wondering if the cactus would survive your winters. I have a spine in my palm right now that I can't get.?


Try rubbing your palm with sand. The sand should take it out.


----------



## Alecks

Hey guys.... guess what....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> My nephew took these pics near his home. The bench is one they had put there in memory of my brother who used to walk there most days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316242
> View attachment 316241


What a beautiful picture!When I see serene pics of snow. I miss the snow. Then I play the picture all the way through my end. That pretty much ends the good memories because of all the hassle snow brings. I always wonder how someone with a prosthetic leg manages.


----------



## Ray--Opo

CarolM said:


> Try rubbing your palm with sand. The sand should take it out.


I had Rose get the tweezers and a magnifying glass. But then had to listen to her. How many times have I told you to wear gloves. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Makes all the sense in the world, thanx!


Also on your phone if you have the option in your settings. In the internet connection see if you have a option to have wifi calling. When my wifi calling inevertly turns off. I need to turn back on. My calls come in much clearer without breaking up. But my service is in a bad area so it helps.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Alecks said:


> Hey guys.... guess what....


What a cutie!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Planned for my birthday next month
> 
> Unlikely ?
> 
> 
> She’s been living here since September and, aged 27, we are starting to get on each other’s nerves a bit. It wasn’t her plan to stay so long... just until she was able to get a flat nearer her new office.
> 
> She’s chronically untidy and I just couldn’t handle the mess any more. If I try to raise the subject I am accused of shouting at her. If I tidy up I am invading her privacy... even in the lounge. Don’t get me wrong. I don’t keep a super tidy house. But I do put rubbish in bins or the recycling rather than drop it on the floor and I don’t leave shoes and clothes where I took them off and then walk round them for days on end.
> 
> At a low moment, after having cleaned the house because my cleaner can’t come, I dumped in a text message to her and JoesDad about wanting them to care about our home, my home, the way I do. Nothing rude. Nothing shouty. Just an appeal from a very sad feeling heart.
> 
> Daughter took it personally and ended up sobbing. JoesDad used his best diplomatic skills on the theme that “Mum was bound to snap sooner or later and she chose to text rather than shout this time”. We hugged that evening.
> 
> Yesterday was better. She’s absolutely blitzed her room and her brother’s room that she’s using as her home office in his absence. I have been allowed to help by clearing her [email protected] from the lounge and dealing with laundry and rubbish shovelled out of her bedroom door onto the landing.
> 
> We are communicating again thank goodness. I had a very bad day... I am not right, but I am a lot better.


Sounds like there is progress in your home.
Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> Hey guys.... guess what....


Ohhh congratulations!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a cell phone question for you:
> 
> I've been trying to find my router's password so I can set up my new cell phone to go online. The guy I've been talking to (through email) used to be the IT guy when we both worked at the phone co. The last email I got from him he told me he is in bed with Covid and if they can't get his oxygen intake up he's going to have to go to hospital. So naturally, I've quit pestering him about my problem. But one of the things he said to me was that I would be better off going online through the cell phone's system instead of my wi fi. I don't understand this because my cell phone's instructions are the ones telling me to set it up through wi fi.
> 
> Oh well. The only reason I got the cell phone was because I thought I needed to get with the program. And I'm only planning to use it in emergency situations, so I don't guess I need to get online anyway. And I CAN make and receive calls on it.


If you’re trying to connect your cellphone to your wifi, there’s usually a sticker on the router somewhere with the password on it..


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I’m feeling a bit better this afternoon. There’s widespread snow across the UK, but we missed out and got chilly sunshine instead.
> 
> We went out for a welly walk at the country park on the outskirts of town. (UK Wellies = wellington boots = US gumboots)
> 
> The area is upriver from the flood barrier, a long dam that protects our town from the worst of the flooding, and it gets very muddy indeed at this time of year.
> 
> Still it was good for all 3 of is to be out in the fresh air. This photo was taken over the main lake as we finished our walk.
> View attachment 316164


Fantastic picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Also on your phone if you have the option in your settings. In the internet connection see if you have a option to have wifi calling. When my wifi calling inevertly turns off. I need to turn back on. My calls come in much clearer without breaking up. But my service is in a bad area so it helps.


I've not been able to get the phone connected to my wi fi because the password on my router isn't correct.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> If you’re trying to connect your cellphone to your wifi, there’s usually a sticker on the router somewhere with the password on it..


Someone has evidently changed the password without writing down the new one.


----------



## Yvonne G

AARGH!!!! WHY CAN'T PEOPLE CLICK ON THE FULL IMAGE BUTTON WHEN POSTING PICTURES? I spend the majority of my Forum time 'editing' posts to enlarge the pictures! ***Picture Yvonne here screaming and pulling out her hair***


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I think what he means or is trying to convey is that it is cheaper & more practical when you are home browsing the internet that it is just best to be online via your internet connection (kindle or ipad and NOT VIA your new phone. Phone internet connection might eat away on your available data rates on your plan. Now, if you are out & about in your vehicle and want to GOOGLE prices of gas at COSTCO then you would connect via wifi to the internet
> 
> Bottom Line: If your new phone is able to make & receive calls & send and receive texts right now (at home or out in the garden or in your car) then you are good. At home, use your Kindle or iPad for TFO & email, searching, etc.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


When I got my internet set up here. On the receipt the installer wrote down the password. Or maybe you can call the company to give you the info. On your phone when entering your password there should be a option for the phone to remember your password. So you don't need to enter everytime. @Yvonne G


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Planned for my birthday next month
> 
> Unlikely ?
> 
> 
> She’s been living here since September and, aged 27, we are starting to get on each other’s nerves a bit. It wasn’t her plan to stay so long... just until she was able to get a flat nearer her new office.
> 
> She’s chronically untidy and I just couldn’t handle the mess any more. If I try to raise the subject I am accused of shouting at her. If I tidy up I am invading her privacy... even in the lounge. Don’t get me wrong. I don’t keep a super tidy house. But I do put rubbish in bins or the recycling rather than drop it on the floor and I don’t leave shoes and clothes where I took them off and then walk round them for days on end.
> 
> At a low moment, after having cleaned the house because my cleaner can’t come, I dumped in a text message to her and JoesDad about wanting them to care about our home, my home, the way I do. Nothing rude. Nothing shouty. Just an appeal from a very sad feeling heart.
> 
> Daughter took it personally and ended up sobbing. JoesDad used his best diplomatic skills on the theme that “Mum was bound to snap sooner or later and she chose to text rather than shout this time”. We hugged that evening.
> 
> Yesterday was better. She’s absolutely blitzed her room and her brother’s room that she’s using as her home office in his absence. I have been allowed to help by clearing her [email protected] from the lounge and dealing with laundry and rubbish shovelled out of her bedroom door onto the landing.
> 
> We are communicating again thank goodness. I had a very bad day... I am not right, but I am a lot better.


Shame Linda. It is never easy when children who have become adults move back into the house. They form their own habits and feel that they as adults don't deserve or need to be told what to do. But the reality is they are living under your roof and should respect that. I know she is there due to the lock down and was expecting to leave sooner. However be that as it may and the house will always be her home it is still your home, and you have pride in your house. I don't blame you for getting tired of it. And I am glad that you were able to sort something out with your daughter. She should however understand that if she respects you she should then respect you and follow your house rules. Anyway I hope it gets better. Good luck.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> AARGH!!!! WHY CAN'T PEOPLE CLICK ON THE FULL IMAGE BUTTON WHEN POSTING PICTURES? I spend the majority of my Forum time 'editing' posts to enlarge the pictures! ***Picture Yvonne here screaming and pulling out her hair***


I always do full image. So it is better to do than thumbnail, or are members not choosing either?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We had about 4 inches of snow overnight but it's quite powdery and sweepable.
> It's very cold but bright and sunny here at the moment too, so very pretty. It's already started to melt so shouldn't last long.
> I've swept a path to my bird feeders and given them breakfast, but no plans for walking out in it today. I'm a bit nervous of possible slippery surfaces since I've had the plate in my leg and a chunk of cartilage missing in the knee of the other. I'd probably be fine but better safe than sorry.
> I hope you all have a good Sunday.
> TTFN


Enjoy your Sunday Lyn.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I always do full image. So it is better to do than thumbnail, or are members not choosing either?


Most are showing up as thumbnail and I enlarge them


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Most are showing up as thumbnail and I enlarge them


Ok thanks I will remember full image.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> It's 10:33a and I still haven't been outside to feed and water. I'm dragging my feet this a.m. Prior to my arm breaking accident I would be outside by 7 or 7:30, all wrapped up in scarf, thermals, thick jacket, etc. I just don't have the inclination anymore. Tortoise food is all prep'd, I'm just not ready. . .


Hang in there Yvonne. I am sure the torts can wait for you.


----------



## CarolM

Alecks said:


> Hey guys.... guess what....
> 
> View attachment 316291


Congratulations. It is gorgeous.


----------



## CarolM

Ray--Opo said:


> I had Rose get the tweezers and a magnifying glass. But then had to listen to her. How many times have I told you to wear gloves. ?


Lol. We have a tree that grows here and it grows pods. When these pods burst, very tiny and thin stiff hairs go everywhere and sometimes you end up with a few getting into your skin. It is from these thorns that I learned the trick of using sand to scrap the thorn out.


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> AARGH!!!! WHY CAN'T PEOPLE CLICK ON THE FULL IMAGE BUTTON WHEN POSTING PICTURES? I spend the majority of my Forum time 'editing' posts to enlarge the pictures! ***Picture Yvonne here screaming and pulling out her hair***


Oh so sorry Yvonne. I just upload mine but I will check to see if I do do it correctly.


----------



## CarolM

M


Yvonne G said:


> Most are showing up as thumbnail and I enlarge them


Maybe get Josh to take out the option.


----------



## CarolM

Well all caught up. But it is way past my bed time. So Nos da As Lyn always says and TTFN.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok,that's what I was wondering if the cactus would survive your winters. I have a spine in my palm right now that I can't get.?


That sucks. Those are so tiny you can't even see them with a magnifying glass. I still have just a few but I got most of them with a kitchen scrubby pad and lotion after several times that day. Hopefully, our experience will warn others that spineless doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't have little splinters. I get hay splinters now and then but they are nothing like what I got from that darn plant that no longer exists.??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We went to bed with the threat of snow, but that was removed overnight and we woke to a hard frost and a red sky. Maybe the sky is warning of snow after all?
> View attachment 316230


That is so pretty. Even snow later is worth a sky like that. We did get snow finally today. All the birds were demanding that I fill the feeder. Even a cardinal looked in my living room window. I think they've noticed that I fill it when it snows. So of course I did ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold out, but warm in the basement shop & tolerable in the cooler garage. Plenty of wood cut-offs from the deck project. Many too nice to burn, perfect sizes for bird houses & feeders.
> 
> Today’s Project - A Carolina Wren Nest Box
> 
> The plan
> 
> View attachment 316271


That's nice and looks like something I'll try. Since I have a little wren hanging around.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's 10:33a and I still haven't been outside to feed and water. I'm dragging my feet this a.m. Prior to my arm breaking accident I would be outside by 7 or 7:30, all wrapped up in scarf, thermals, thick jacket, etc. I just don't have the inclination anymore. Tortoise food is all prep'd, I'm just not ready. . .


I don't do my little guy until around 9. Sometimes he comes right out but sometimes he doesn't until 11 or even noonish. I can usually feel it in the air if he's going to have an early morning. I wouldn't worry about it. If you're feeling sluggish they probably do also.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Here's a cell phone question for you:
> 
> I've been trying to find my router's password so I can set up my new cell phone to go online. The guy I've been talking to (through email) used to be the IT guy when we both worked at the phone co. The last email I got from him he told me he is in bed with Covid and if they can't get his oxygen intake up he's going to have to go to hospital. So naturally, I've quit pestering him about my problem. But one of the things he said to me was that I would be better off going online through the cell phone's system instead of my wi fi. I don't understand this because my cell phone's instructions are the ones telling me to set it up through wi fi.
> 
> Oh well. The only reason I got the cell phone was because I thought I needed to get with the program. And I'm only planning to use it in emergency situations, so I don't guess I need to get online anyway. And I CAN make and receive calls on it.


I would go ahead and set up your Wi-Fi. It will automatically hook up when you're at home and ask you when you are out and about. I only use my own Wi-Fi and I refuse when I'm shopping. They lowered my phone bill because I'm usually on Wi-Fi. It was $40 now it's $30. Also it would be nice if you can keep it with you as you care for your animals. It's almost as good as one of the life alert devices.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've not been able to get the phone connected to my wi fi because the password on my router isn't correct.


Your internet provider should fix that for you. It's so useful you should have access to it with a correct password.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I can use this link OK and to caresheets etc
> My double log in problem only seems to be when members post links to other threads of theirs.


I do have problems with utube links but only some of them. When I shut my phone down the utube takes over my lock screen. I just restart my phone.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And now for the CDR vacation. Pull up your armadillo, think thoughts of warm weather and higher humidity and head to Singapore on this day in 2020.
> 
> 
> We started with a walk round the Singapore Botanic Gardens where we saw the ancestor of every chicken, wild red junglefowl, monitor lizards, turtles (unidentified), orchids.
> View attachment 316232
> 
> View attachment 316233
> 
> View attachment 316237
> 
> View attachment 316234
> 
> 
> Then went to the newly refurbished Raffles Hotel for the most amazing afternoon tea.
> View attachment 316235
> 
> View attachment 316236
> 
> View attachment 316238


The two of you are so sweet. I think that's my favorite picture but the tea party looks wonderful too.


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> Hey guys.... guess what....
> 
> View attachment 316291


Congratulations !!


----------



## TeamZissou

Alecks said:


> Hey guys.... guess what....
> 
> View attachment 316291



Where did you end up getting it?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> AARGH!!!! WHY CAN'T PEOPLE CLICK ON THE FULL IMAGE BUTTON WHEN POSTING PICTURES? I spend the majority of my Forum time 'editing' posts to enlarge the pictures! ***Picture Yvonne here screaming and pulling out her hair***


Sorry Yvonne I thought I was saving website space.
They will enlarge if you click on the thumbnails - at least they do for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I always do full image. So it is better to do than thumbnail, or are members not choosing either?


I chose thumbnails to save space on the thread because they can be enlarged easly enough if you click on them. Another window opens with them and then you just close that to get rid. That's always been my experience anyway. Just as well I don't post many.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh so sorry Yvonne. I just upload mine but I will check to see if I do do it correctly.


I've never had a problem enlarging any of your pics by clicking on them but maybe its different for other people.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Planned for my birthday next month
> 
> Unlikely ?
> 
> 
> She’s been living here since September and, aged 27, we are starting to get on each other’s nerves a bit. It wasn’t her plan to stay so long... just until she was able to get a flat nearer her new office.
> 
> She’s chronically untidy and I just couldn’t handle the mess any more. If I try to raise the subject I am accused of shouting at her. If I tidy up I am invading her privacy... even in the lounge. Don’t get me wrong. I don’t keep a super tidy house. But I do put rubbish in bins or the recycling rather than drop it on the floor and I don’t leave shoes and clothes where I took them off and then walk round them for days on end.
> 
> At a low moment, after having cleaned the house because my cleaner can’t come, I dumped in a text message to her and JoesDad about wanting them to care about our home, my home, the way I do. Nothing rude. Nothing shouty. Just an appeal from a very sad feeling heart.
> 
> Daughter took it personally and ended up sobbing. JoesDad used his best diplomatic skills on the theme that “Mum was bound to snap sooner or later and she chose to text rather than shout this time”. We hugged that evening.
> 
> Yesterday was better. She’s absolutely blitzed her room and her brother’s room that she’s using as her home office in his absence. I have been allowed to help by clearing her [email protected] from the lounge and dealing with laundry and rubbish shovelled out of her bedroom door onto the landing.
> 
> We are communicating again thank goodness. I had a very bad day... I am not right, but I am a lot better.


My son and I are like that too. My home doesn't have to be spotless but it has to be tidy and orderly. I have a rabbit living here. You can't just leave things laying around when you visit. After being here more often they are understanding a bit better but we did go through some similar stuff. My eyes are peeled looking for forgotten items and I do remind them. I also remind myself. I don't want a dead rabbit because me or them forgot to pick something up.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Well all caught up. But it is way past my bed time. So Nos da As Lyn always says and TTFN.


Nos Da Carol! 
Sleep well and have a good Monday!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Yvonne I thought I was saving website space.
> They will enlarge if you click on the thumbnails - at least they do for me.


I thought that too. Lesson learned.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Nos Da Carol!
> Sleep well and have a good Monday!


I'm about to say Nos Da also or Aloha. I'm starving and eating always knocks me out.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm about to say Nos Da also or Aloha. I'm starving and eating always knocks me out.


Goodnight Cathie, sweet dreams and see you soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Goodnight Cathie, sweet dreams and see you soon.


I'm so glad to see you back most days.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Sorry Yvonne I thought I was saving website space.
> They will enlarge if you click on the thumbnails - at least they do for me.


Yes, but a lot of them take longer to enlarge than I'm willing to wait. and then after they've enlarged and I want to get back to the thread my back arrow takes me completely out of the thread and back to 'new posts' where I have to start over and scan to find where I was. Don't forget, I do most of my Forum stuff on the Kindle and it's not exactly user friendly.


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> Hey guys.... guess what....
> 
> View attachment 316291


Do you know how old s/he is?
I read about him in your other thread.
I hope you manage to get his beak sorted out soon as it could affect his eating and be quite painful for him. Did you see the post about an overgrown beak this weekend?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but a lot of them take longer to enlarge than I'm willing to wait. and then after they've enlarged and I want to get back to the thread my back arrow takes me completely out of the thread and back to 'new posts' where I have to start over and scan to find where I was. Don't forget, I do most of my Forum stuff on the Kindle and it's not exactly user friendly.


That happens to me on my phone. A LOT more than I like. Usually it's because I clicked the wrong back for the application that was used in the post. If that makes sense.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's getting darker and darker. I usually go out and make my rounds at 4:30p and it looks like it'll be raining by then. Dang it - I waited too long!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> That happens to me on my phone. A LOT more than I like. Usually it's because I clicked the wrong back for the application that was used in the post. If that makes sense.


Sometimes the enlarged picture has a back arrow or an X , but a lot of times it doesn't.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Soooooo, TFO is pretty much the only online Forum that I mess about in. Recently, I thought that I would find a “Woodworkers Forum” to see if i should join in the fun there too...

Found a pretty active forum and I recognize many of the names from YouTube are posters. I see they too experience the pain of providing lots of good info to beginners, only to have the NOOB say, nagh, I’ll just do what i want.

An example... 

Bear with me while a vent for a moment.

Dr X, you are the second “Noob” to post a question about handling green wood this week. You are also the second “Noob” to state that while you appreciate our advise you plan to ignore it. You’re going to go ahead and work the wood green. If you learn best by being stubborn, making mistakes, and plan on making them despite pretty good advise, why would you waste our time by asking?

Successful woodworking will require patience, if you don’t have any you may consider another hobby.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but a lot of them take longer to enlarge than I'm willing to wait. and then after they've enlarged and I want to get back to the thread my back arrow takes me completely out of the thread and back to 'new posts' where I have to start over and scan to find where I was. Don't forget, I do most of my Forum stuff on the Kindle and it's not exactly user friendly.


Ah I see. I've never used a kindle or tablet so didn't know there could be a problem.

I just click on the X in the corner of the pic window to close it and I'm back to the post they were in.

I also copy and paste pics into posts rather than 'insert image' and they appear full size but I then change them to thumbnail to save space. I'll remember not to the next time I post anything.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes the enlarged picture has a back arrow or an X , but a lot of times it doesn't.



I have that disappearing “X” as well. Usually, the image size seems to get screwy somehow. The pix usually comes back with the X if I reorient my iPad vertical, then back horizontal. Fools the image to re-display but with the X.


----------



## Alecks

Lyn W said:


> Do you know how old s/he is?
> I read about him in your other thread.
> I hope you manage to get his beak sorted out soon as it could affect his eating and be quite painful for him. Did you see the post about an overgrown beak this weekend?


no, i did not see the post. I will have to go find it.


----------



## Alecks

TeamZissou said:


> Where did you end up getting it?


I got it from a random person off facebook lol


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Soooooo, TFO is pretty much the only online Forum that I mess about in. Recently, I thought that I would find a “Woodworkers Forum” to see if i should join in the fun there too...
> 
> Found a pretty active forum and I recognize many of the names from YouTube are posters. I see they too experience the pain of providing lots of good info to beginners, only to have the NOOB say, nagh, I’ll just do what i want.
> 
> An example...
> 
> Bear with me while a vent for a moment.
> 
> Dr X, you are the second “Noob” to post a question about handling green wood this week. You are also the second “Noob” to state that while you appreciate our advise you plan to ignore it. You’re going to go ahead and work the wood green. If you learn best by being stubborn, making mistakes, and plan on making them despite pretty good advise, why would you waste our time by asking?
> 
> Successful woodworking will require patience, if you don’t have any you may consider another hobby.


Winds me up when I read posts from people who don't want to listen to the advice they've been given . Thankfully most people on TFO join because they want to learn and do the best for their torts.

There was a segment about 'Bodgers' on Countryfile (BBC) tonight. They interviewed a man who came from a long line of them making chair legs with a manual lathe in the forest (powered by branches and rope and his foot). I thought of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I have that disappearing “X” as well. Usually, the image size seems to get screwy somehow. The pix usually comes back with the X if I reorient my iPad vertical, then back horizontal. Fools the image to re-display but with the X.


It reappears for me when I move the mouse to the right hand corner.
The arrows move onto the other pics.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Winds me up when I read posts from people who don't want to listen to the advice they've been given . Thankfully most people on TFO join because they want to learn and do the best for their torts.
> 
> There was a segment about 'Bodgers' on Countryfile (BBC) tonight. They interviewed a man who came from a long line of them making chair legs with a manual lathe in the forest (powered by branches and rope and his foot). I thought of you.


I know I ask questions that have already been answered for me. But my memory sucks and I don't remember. The only plus to my memory loss. Is I can watch a movie 6 to 8 months later and cant remember most of it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Winds me up when I read posts from people who don't want to listen to the advice they've been given . Thankfully most people on TFO join because they want to learn and do the best for their torts.
> 
> There was a segment about 'Bodgers' on Countryfile (BBC) tonight. They interviewed a man who came from a long line of them making chair legs with a manual lathe in the forest (powered by branches and rope and his foot). I thought of you.



Us young’uns like electricity these days.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well here is the first time of using my cross trainer. Did it for 30 minutes and averaged 105 steps per minute. 
Goal is to use everyday. Get back on my diet and maybe get rid of some of my belly. I did a diet awhile back and lost 25lbs. Then hit a wall and didn't lose anymore. I am hoping it was because of lack of exercise.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I know I ask questions that have already been answered for me. But my memory sucks and I don't remember. The only plus to my memory loss. Is I can watch a movie 6 to 8 months later and cant remember most of it.?



Everyone does that Ray, it’s the folks who ask, then just choose to do things “their own way”...


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I know I ask questions that have already been answered for me. But my memory sucks and I don't remember. The only plus to my memory loss. Is I can watch a movie 6 to 8 months later and cant remember most of it.?


We all do that. 
I'm re-reading books that I'd bagged up for the charity shop and although I know I've already read them, I can't remember the stories. 
It's good really because I ran out of books and the libraries are shut .


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes the enlarged picture has a back arrow or an X , but a lot of times it doesn't.


Yes it's one or the other on my phone. It took me a long time to figure that out. The x is at the top. If it's not there I have to click the back button at the bottom. I've always heard the saying it's not the device it's the user and they're probably right.??


----------



## Cathie G

Alecks said:


> I got it from a random person off facebook lol


I think he's really cute. If you can get his beak problem straightened out, with the advice here on TFO he'll have a happier healthier life then he would have.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Us young’uns like electricity these days.


I wish I could stand electric tools. The noise and power makes me nervous or I would be doing way different types of woodworking. Your's are always so beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I know I ask questions that have already been answered for me. But my memory sucks and I don't remember. The only plus to my memory loss. Is I can watch a movie 6 to 8 months later and cant remember most of it.?


You and me both. It goes in one eye and out the other.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm about to say Nos Da also or Aloha. I'm starving and eating always knocks me out.


Well I guess you all are just irresistible cause I'm baacckk. I couldn't resist just checking on you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Soooooo, TFO is pretty much the only online Forum that I mess about in. Recently, I thought that I would find a “Woodworkers Forum” to see if i should join in the fun there too...
> 
> Found a pretty active forum and I recognize many of the names from YouTube are posters. I see they too experience the pain of providing lots of good info to beginners, only to have the NOOB say, nagh, I’ll just do what i want.
> 
> An example...
> 
> Bear with me while a vent for a moment.
> 
> Dr X, you are the second “Noob” to post a question about handling green wood this week. You are also the second “Noob” to state that while you appreciate our advise you plan to ignore it. You’re going to go ahead and work the wood green. If you learn best by being stubborn, making mistakes, and plan on making them despite pretty good advise, why would you waste our time by asking?
> 
> Successful woodworking will require patience, if you don’t have any you may consider another hobby.


Yes I know what you mean. This is the only forum I visit. I've tried some others but this is the one I like the best. If I put an idea out there I can count on getting info. Moral support etc. Thanks everyone.?


----------



## Lyn W

If anyone has any advice on keeping something bulging from a split plastron moist in the thread 'Urgent!' then please help. The young UK member can't get to a vet until tomorrow - poor tort's in a bad way.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Us young’uns like electricity these days.


My brother in law makes his living from a pole lathe and he’s you ger than you


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Gardens by the Bay includes the huge glasshouse structures of the Cloud Forest and the Flower Dome and the SuperTree Grove with its Skywalk.

We stay into the evening for the light-show on the Supertree Grove set to Viennese waltzes (OK there was a Polka and the Can Can too)

We walked back to our hotel via the Mer-Lion, but decided not to stay out for the New Year’s Eve fireworks as criwds didn’t seem like a good idea.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Gardens by the Bay includes the huge glasshouse structures of the Cloud Forest and the Flower Dome and the SuperTree Grove with its Skywalk.
> 
> We stay into the evening for the light-show on the Supertree Grove set to Viennese waltzes (OK there was a Polka and the Can Can too)
> 
> We walked back to our hotel via the Mer-Lion, but decided not to stay out for the New Year’s Eve fireworks as criwds didn’t seem like a good idea.
> View attachment 316312
> View attachment 316313
> View attachment 316314
> View attachment 316315
> View attachment 316316
> View attachment 316317
> View attachment 316318
> View attachment 316319


Lovely photos = lovely memories. 
Just what you need to get through lockdown with the hope that it won't be too long before you can travel again and make some more.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Extremely cold and icy today but dry and we have the promise of warmer temps on the way .
Unfortunately they will be accompanied by even more rain for the rest of the week .
Can't win!
Have a good Monday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Extremely cold and icy today but dry and we have the promise of warmer temps on the way .
> Unfortunately they will be accompanied by even more rain for the rest of the week .
> Can't win!
> Have a good Monday!



Aaagh Winter. Cold, icy, wet, snow. But.....Spring is right around the corner. Winter makes us appreciate all those Springtime flowers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> My brother in law makes his living from a pole lathe and he’s you ger than you




Haaaa, fair enough. BUT, i hope he’s using flint chisels ! ?‍?‍


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. 

The sun is out, the sky is blue and it’s 7C. A lovely day. 

Our pond doesn’t get much sun at this time of year and is still completely frozen over. 

At the rescue, I was working in Intensive Care with some of our sickest creatures. 

This hedgehog was the victim of a garden line trimmer. People really need to check long grass for hibernating creatures before starting work  



And the Great Spotted Woodpecker was caught by a cat and is making a good recovery


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and it’s 7C. A lovely day.
> 
> Our pond doesn’t get much sun at this time of year and is still completely frozen over.
> 
> At the rescue, I was working in Intensive Care with some of our sickest creatures.
> 
> This hedgehog was the victim of a garden line trimmer. People really need to check long grass for hibernating creatures before starting work
> View attachment 316328
> 
> 
> And the Great Spotted Woodpecker was caught by a cat and is making a good recovery
> View attachment 316329



Poor hedgie! Those strimmers can be nasty - hope he makes it.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and it’s 7C. A lovely day.
> 
> Our pond doesn’t get much sun at this time of year and is still completely frozen over.
> 
> At the rescue, I was working in Intensive Care with some of our sickest creatures.
> 
> This hedgehog was the victim of a garden line trimmer. People really need to check long grass for hibernating creatures before starting work
> View attachment 316328
> 
> 
> And the Great Spotted Woodpecker was caught by a cat and is making a good recovery
> View attachment 316329


Sad stories but looks like they'll have a happy ending.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Gardens by the Bay includes the huge glasshouse structures of the Cloud Forest and the Flower Dome and the SuperTree Grove with its Skywalk.
> 
> We stay into the evening for the light-show on the Supertree Grove set to Viennese waltzes (OK there was a Polka and the Can Can too)
> 
> We walked back to our hotel via the Mer-Lion, but decided not to stay out for the New Year’s Eve fireworks as criwds didn’t seem like a good idea.
> View attachment 316312
> View attachment 316313
> View attachment 316314
> View attachment 316315
> View attachment 316316
> View attachment 316317
> View attachment 316318
> View attachment 316319


Beautiful! I showed Rose the pics, she was there also when her and some friends went on a Asian cruise. Did you see these areas also?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and it’s 7C. A lovely day.
> 
> Our pond doesn’t get much sun at this time of year and is still completely frozen over.
> 
> At the rescue, I was working in Intensive Care with some of our sickest creatures.
> 
> This hedgehog was the victim of a garden line trimmer. People really need to check long grass for hibernating creatures before starting work
> View attachment 316328
> 
> 
> And the Great Spotted Woodpecker was caught by a cat and is making a good recovery
> View attachment 316329


You all do great work there!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick 45 second YT video update. All the turning & final sanding are finished, just applying denatured alcohol to remove the dust before the finishing coat.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick 45 second YT video update. All the turning & final sanding are finished, just applying denatured alcohol to remove the dust before the finishing coat.


It’s mesmerising to watch the colour change


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Beautiful! I showed Rose the pics, she was there also when her and some friends went on a Asian cruise. Did you see these areas also?
> View attachment 316351
> View attachment 316352


We did. The big hotel in the bottom photo dominates. You can’t miss it. There’s a huge swimming pool on the roof.. not that we went in/up there


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It’s mesmerising to watch the colour change



Yes. That’s what is really fun with wood, one quite never knows what’s beneath that bark. Besides a growl. ?

The finished item leaning next to it’s sister (in the rough).


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick 45 second YT video update. All the turning & final sanding are finished, just applying denatured alcohol to remove the dust before the finishing coat.


Wonderful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. That’s what is really fun with wood, one quite never knows what’s beneath that bark. Besides a growl. ?
> 
> The finished item leaning next to it’s sister (in the rough).
> 
> View attachment 316366


Oh that is beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> We did. The big hotel in the bottom photo dominates. You can’t miss it. There’s a huge swimming pool on the roof.. not that we went in/up there


Rose went to the top and had drinks. Here is the view from the top.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. That’s what is really fun with wood, one quite never knows what’s beneath that bark. Besides a growl. ?
> 
> The finished item leaning next to it’s sister (in the rough).
> 
> View attachment 316366


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick 45 second YT video update. All the turning & final sanding are finished, just applying denatured alcohol to remove the dust before the finishing coat.


That's so beautiful even with just the alcohol. Are you going to do a finish with just the color of the wood showing?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. That’s what is really fun with wood, one quite never knows what’s beneath that bark. Besides a growl. ?
> 
> The finished item leaning next to it’s sister (in the rough).
> 
> View attachment 316366


And the smell while you're working it. I love it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Burns Night folks, sláinte ? ???????


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> The sun is out, the sky is blue and it’s 7C. A lovely day.
> 
> Our pond doesn’t get much sun at this time of year and is still completely frozen over.
> 
> At the rescue, I was working in Intensive Care with some of our sickest creatures.
> 
> This hedgehog was the victim of a garden line trimmer. People really need to check long grass for hibernating creatures before starting work
> View attachment 316328
> 
> 
> And the Great Spotted Woodpecker was caught by a cat and is making a good recovery
> View attachment 316329


You work in such a wonderful wildlife rescue. I'm happy for you and the animals.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> If anyone has any advice on keeping something bulging from a split plastron moist in the thread 'Urgent!' then please help. The young UK member can't get to a vet until tomorrow - poor tort's in a bad way.


I am wondering if you got an answer and what the person said.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaagh Winter. Cold, icy, wet, snow. But.....Spring is right around the corner. Winter makes us appreciate all those Springtime flowers.


I can't wait. I should have a ton of wild violets. This will be the first year that no one has pulled them up thinking they were helping. I did have a year several years ago that I managed and people thought I planted them with seeds. I do like them a little better in a rocky, foresty type garden setting though. They just fill in between everything with leaves for a nice little ground cover the rest of the year.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I am wondering if you got an answer and what the person said.


Sorry Lyn and I did find the thread. I didn't notice the word thread. It's been on my mind every since I saw it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Burns Night folks, sláinte ? ???????



Same to you Mark!
*Address to a Haggis by Robbie Burns*
Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy o' a grace
As lang's my arm.

The groaning trencher there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o need,
While thro your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour dight,
An cut you up wi ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like onie ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm-reekin, rich!

Then, horn for horn, they stretch an strive:
Deil tak the hindmost, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
The auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
'Bethankit' hums.

Is there that owre his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi perfect scunner,
Looks down wi sneering, scornfu view
On sic a dinner?

Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit;
Thro bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit!

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
He'll make it whissle;
An legs an arms, an heads will sned,
Like taps o thrissle.

Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
That jaups in luggies:
But, if ye wish her gratefu prayer,
Gie her a Haggis


----------



## Lyn W

*Address to a Haggis Translation*
Good luck to you and your honest, plump face,
Great chieftain of the sausage race!
Above them all you take your place,
Stomach, tripe, or intestines:
Well are you worthy of a grace
As long as my arm.

The groaning trencher there you fill,
Your buttocks like a distant hill,
Your pin would help to mend a mill
In time of need,
While through your pores the dews distill
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour wipe,
And cut you up with ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like any ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm steaming, rich!

Then spoon for spoon, the stretch and strive:
Devil take the hindmost, on they drive,
Till all their well swollen bellies by-and-by
Are bent like drums;
Then old head of the table, most like to burst,
'The grace!' hums.

Is there that over his French ragout,
Or olio that would sicken a sow,
Or fricassee would make her vomit
With perfect disgust,
Looks down with sneering, scornful view
On such a dinner?

Poor devil! see him over his trash,
As feeble as a withered rush,
His thin legs a good whip-lash,
His fist a nut;
Through bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit.

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his ample fist a blade,
He'll make it whistle;
And legs, and arms, and heads will cut off
Like the heads of thistles.

You powers, who make mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill of fare
Old Scotland wants no watery stuff,
That splashes in small wooden dishes;
But if you wish her grateful prayer,
Give her [Scotland] a Haggis!

?I couldn't eat one if you paid me!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I am wondering if you got an answer and what the person said.


Nothing yet  
I'm worried.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait. I should have a ton of wild violets. This will be the first year that no one has pulled them up thinking they were helping. I did have a year several years ago that I managed and people thought I planted them with seeds. I do like them a little better in a rocky, foresty type garden setting though. They just fill in between everything with leaves for a nice little ground cover the rest of the year.?


They are pretty and torts can eat them can't they?


----------



## Lyn W

Well I'm going to take myself off to my bed which the electric blanket should have warmed up a treat!
So I'll bid you all Nos Da and see you soon
Tale care


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacation presents On this day 2020: G’day Melbourne! We packed face masks for this trip... Not due to coronavirus which was announced as we left, but due to the bush fires (remember them?!) that were causing major problems in Melbourne, Australia. We got lucky. Rain just before we arrived left the city coated in ash, temperatures comfortably in the mid 20s and the tennis unaffected.

A wander round the city introduced us to many new birds including the large and comical swamphens... brash picnic-stealing cousins of our timid moorhen. And the evening session in the Rod Laver arena brought us a Federer win.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
Grey, slushy and overcast here with heavy rain on the way., But it is a bit warmer - max 6C today!!
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all!
> Grey, slushy and overcast here with heavy rain on the way., But it is a bit warmer - max 6C today!!
> Hope you all have a good day.




Sounds about exactly like our morning. It’s about -1C/30F here in MD and it’s wet, frozen & slushy. Received a few inches of wet snow, sleet/rain lst evening. Roads are I’m sure black ice. Not a gardening day. Should have saved the bird house project for today. ?‍️


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> They are pretty and torts can eat them can't they?


I think so. At least that's what I've read. Sapphire never did yet but I got him around the time I moved here to help my brother. I haven't let him loose in them yet. Plus he's a picky little person sooo...he could decide not to.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds about exactly like our morning. It’s about -1C/30F here in MD and it’s wet, frozen & slushy. Received a few inches of wet snow, sleet/rain lst evening. Roads are I’m sure black ice. Not a gardening day. Should have saved the bird house project for today. ?‍️


Well then make another one. I'm sure the birdies won't mind.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacation presents On this day 2020: G’day Melbourne! We packed face masks for this trip... Not due to coronavirus which was announced as we left, but due to the bush fires (remember them?!) that were causing major problems in Melbourne, Australia. We got lucky. Rain just before we arrived left the city coated in ash, temperatures comfortably in the mid 20s and the tennis unaffected.
> 
> A wander round the city introduced us to many new birds including the large and comical swamphens... brash picnic-stealing cousins of our timid moorhen. And the evening session in the Rod Laver arena brought us a Federer win.
> 
> View attachment 316415
> View attachment 316416
> View attachment 316417
> View attachment 316418


Yes wearing a mask isn't that big of a deal. When covid-19 started I realized I could wear a mask. The manufactured ones that you throw away I can't. They make me sick. But the homemade ones I can. I made tons. I love the swamp hens even though they kinda resemble vultures.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Nothing yet
> I'm worried.


I did see yavonne answered. I'm still hoping and praying for the best for the owner and the tort.


----------



## Blackdog1714

RVA is predicted to get some snow Wednesday into Thursday------ 1/10 of an inch! For that we do need the Metric system- how many millimeters? I will get photos hopefully


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> *Address to a Haggis Translation*
> Good luck to you and your honest, plump face,
> Great chieftain of the sausage race!
> Above them all you take your place,
> Stomach, tripe, or intestines:
> Well are you worthy of a grace
> As long as my arm.
> 
> The groaning trencher there you fill,
> Your buttocks like a distant hill,
> Your pin would help to mend a mill
> In time of need,
> While through your pores the dews distill
> Like amber bead.
> 
> His knife see rustic Labour wipe,
> And cut you up with ready slight,
> Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
> Like any ditch;
> And then, O what a glorious sight,
> Warm steaming, rich!
> 
> Then spoon for spoon, the stretch and strive:
> Devil take the hindmost, on they drive,
> Till all their well swollen bellies by-and-by
> Are bent like drums;
> Then old head of the table, most like to burst,
> 'The grace!' hums.
> 
> Is there that over his French ragout,
> Or olio that would sicken a sow,
> Or fricassee would make her vomit
> With perfect disgust,
> Looks down with sneering, scornful view
> On such a dinner?
> 
> Poor devil! see him over his trash,
> As feeble as a withered rush,
> His thin legs a good whip-lash,
> His fist a nut;
> Through bloody flood or field to dash,
> O how unfit.
> 
> But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
> The trembling earth resounds his tread,
> Clap in his ample fist a blade,
> He'll make it whistle;
> And legs, and arms, and heads will cut off
> Like the heads of thistles.
> 
> You powers, who make mankind your care,
> And dish them out their bill of fare
> Old Scotland wants no watery stuff,
> That splashes in small wooden dishes;
> But if you wish her grateful prayer,
> Give her [Scotland] a Haggis!
> 
> ?I couldn't eat one if you paid me!!


I watched them preparing haggis on a cooking show. Count me out also.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacation presents On this day 2020: G’day Melbourne! We packed face masks for this trip... Not due to coronavirus which was announced as we left, but due to the bush fires (remember them?!) that were causing major problems in Melbourne, Australia. We got lucky. Rain just before we arrived left the city coated in ash, temperatures comfortably in the mid 20s and the tennis unaffected.
> 
> A wander round the city introduced us to many new birds including the large and comical swamphens... brash picnic-stealing cousins of our timid moorhen. And the evening session in the Rod Laver arena brought us a Federer win.
> 
> View attachment 316415
> View attachment 316416
> View attachment 316417
> View attachment 316418


Thanks for sharing your adventures. Wonderful story and pictures.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well got my stitches out today. The doctor explained the procedure to me again because I couldn't remember what was explained to me. They had me in la la land with fentanyl during the procedure. ??
Anyways it was called a granuloma nodule. It had grown around the peice of wood. It was putting pressure on a nerve. So hopefully the constant pain in my arm might subside. To early to tell because I have pain from the operation. He also had to reconstruct the muscle in that area.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well got my stitches out today. The doctor explained the procedure to me again because I couldn't remember what was explained to me. They had me in la la land with fentanyl during the procedure. ??
> Anyways it was called a granuloma nodule. It had grown around the peice of wood. It was putting pressure on a nerve. So hopefully the constant pain in my arm might subside. To early to tell because I have pain from the operation. He also had to reconstruct the muscle in that area.


Well hoping for all the best going forward.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well hoping for all the best going forward.


Thank you Heather, doctor said at the end of the month. If I wear a bandage, I can use my prosthetic arm again. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you Heather, doctor said at the end of the month. If I wear a bandage, I can use my prosthetic arm again. ?


That’s good news


----------



## JoesMum

CDR VIrtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: A day spent exploring Melbourne

A Murray River Turtle with algae growing on its shell and a Grey Butcherbird both in the Botanic Gardens.



Captain Cook’s birthplace... which was deconstructed in North Yorkshire, UK and rebuilt in Melbourne in 1934!


And views from the 88th floor of the Yarra Tower of the MCG (cricket ground) with the tennis stadiums next to it. The reddish ash from the bushfires can be seen on the roof of the church and neighbouring buildings.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well got my stitches out today. The doctor explained the procedure to me again because I couldn't remember what was explained to me. They had me in la la land with fentanyl during the procedure. ??
> Anyways it was called a granuloma nodule. It had grown around the peice of wood. It was putting pressure on a nerve. So hopefully the constant pain in my arm might subside. To early to tell because I have pain from the operation. He also had to reconstruct the muscle in that area.


Hopefully it will soon be pain free or at least you'll have a lot less pain now that that big splinter has gone.
Sounds like the doc had quite a lot of work to do.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR VIrtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: A day spent exploring Melbourne
> 
> A Murray River Turtle with algae growing on its shell and a Grey Butcherbird both in the Botanic Gardens.
> View attachment 316489
> View attachment 316490
> 
> Captain Cook’s birthplace... which was deconstructed in North Yorkshire, UK and rebuilt in Melbourne in 1934!
> View attachment 316491
> 
> And views from the 88th floor of the Yarra Tower of the MCG (cricket ground) with the tennis stadiums next to it. The reddish ash from the bushfires can be seen on the roof of the church and neighbouring buildings.
> View attachment 316492
> View attachment 316493


I'm surprised that turtle gets any uvb!
Great pictures again. 
Those fires were awful and caused such devastation for the wildlife. 
It doesn't seem like a year since all that was happening.
Great pics again.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Snow has all been washed away and it's just grey and damp here and misty on the mountains today.
More rain on the way this evening . 
I don't mind rain but we need a break for a week to dry the ground out! 
Did anyone else notice how light it seemed late last night?
I think there was a full moon which was hidden behind the clouds but when I popped out to the garden to see if the hedgehog was there about midnight, I was amazed that it was more like dusk - didn't need my spotlight! 
Maybe it was a bright night phenomenon, I'll have to google it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hopefully it will soon be pain free or at least you'll have a lot less pain now that that big splinter has gone.
> Sounds like the doc had quite a lot of work to do.


Thanks, the doctor said it was a little more involved than he anticipated.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, my body is aching today. But it is a good ache from using my cross trainer. ? I think I will take a day off from using it.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, my body is aching today. But it is a good ache from using my cross trainer. ? I think I will take a day off from using it.
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Do you have any small hand weights? Do your cross trainer one day, and some weights (even very light) the next. Good luck. 

I too need to get back on my regime. Been slacking here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, my body is aching today. But it is a good ache from using my cross trainer. ? I think I will take a day off from using it.
> Hope everyone has a great day!


It's good to read that you're up and 'running', Ray! Keep it up, but try to not over do.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Snow has all been washed away and it's just grey and damp here and misty on the mountains today.
> More rain on the way this evening .
> I don't mind rain but we need a break for a week to dry the ground out!
> Did anyone else notice how light it seemed late last night?
> I think there was a full moon which was hidden behind the clouds but when I popped out to the garden to see if the hedgehog was there about midnight, I was amazed that it was more like dusk - didn't need my spotlight!
> Maybe it was a bright night phenomenon, I'll have to google it.


Maggie called me last night to say it was snowing like crazy up there in Oregon. And it's big enough to stick. Her computer is in the shop, so she'll be off line for a while.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie called me last night to say it was snowing like crazy up there in Oregon. And it's big enough to stick. Her computer is in the shop, so she'll be off line for a while.


Hope she stays home and warm out of the snow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Do you have any small hand weights? Do your cross trainer one day, and some weights (even very light) the next. Good luck.
> 
> I too need to get back on my regime. Been slacking here.


Yes I do, but looking on FB market place. I noticed a lot of the cable type exercise machines. Either very cheap or for free. I think I will add one of those. Also getting a therapy table to do my other strengthening exercises. I could ask the ins. company to buy the cable exercise machine, but I don't want to kick a gift horse in the mouth. They have been so accommodating so far.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> *Address to a Haggis Translation*
> Good luck to you and your honest, plump face,
> Great chieftain of the sausage race!
> Above them all you take your place,
> Stomach, tripe, or intestines:
> Well are you worthy of a grace
> As long as my arm.
> 
> The groaning trencher there you fill,
> Your buttocks like a distant hill,
> Your pin would help to mend a mill
> In time of need,
> While through your pores the dews distill
> Like amber bead.
> 
> His knife see rustic Labour wipe,
> And cut you up with ready slight,
> Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
> Like any ditch;
> And then, O what a glorious sight,
> Warm steaming, rich!
> 
> Then spoon for spoon, the stretch and strive:
> Devil take the hindmost, on they drive,
> Till all their well swollen bellies by-and-by
> Are bent like drums;
> Then old head of the table, most like to burst,
> 'The grace!' hums.
> 
> Is there that over his French ragout,
> Or olio that would sicken a sow,
> Or fricassee would make her vomit
> With perfect disgust,
> Looks down with sneering, scornful view
> On such a dinner?
> 
> Poor devil! see him over his trash,
> As feeble as a withered rush,
> His thin legs a good whip-lash,
> His fist a nut;
> Through bloody flood or field to dash,
> O how unfit.
> 
> But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
> The trembling earth resounds his tread,
> Clap in his ample fist a blade,
> He'll make it whistle;
> And legs, and arms, and heads will cut off
> Like the heads of thistles.
> 
> You powers, who make mankind your care,
> And dish them out their bill of fare
> Old Scotland wants no watery stuff,
> That splashes in small wooden dishes;
> But if you wish her grateful prayer,
> Give her [Scotland] a Haggis!
> 
> ?I couldn't eat one if you paid me!!



If you take the skin off the haggis and slice it up, then bake it until it crisps up, it is actually very nice, served with mashed potato and sweet potato together (it should be swede, not sweet potato, but we don't like that much.) We even have it occasionally during the year, as well as Burns night.


----------



## Yvonne G

zolasmum said:


> If you take the skin off the haggis and slice it up, then bake it until it crisps up, it is actually very nice, served with mashed potato and sweet potato together (it should be swede, not sweet potato, but we don't like that much.) We even have it occasionally during the year, as well as Burns night.


I read a lot of English murder mysteries and watch a lot of them on TV too. All this time , for years and years, I've thought haggis was a fish. Reading this thread made me go ask my friend, Google, about it, and lo and behold!! It's pud made with sheep lungs, heart and liver! Still not something I'd eat, but now I know!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well got my stitches out today. The doctor explained the procedure to me again because I couldn't remember what was explained to me. They had me in la la land with fentanyl during the procedure. ??
> Anyways it was called a granuloma nodule. It had grown around the peice of wood. It was putting pressure on a nerve. So hopefully the constant pain in my arm might subside. To early to tell because I have pain from the operation. He also had to reconstruct the muscle in that area.


Wow that's actually pretty good news. It's bad enough to have a splinter, let alone it agravating a nerve. Muscle problem to!!! I'll be praying for the good news I'll be hoping to see... your pain is subsiding.


----------



## Yossarian

Yvonne G said:


> I read a lot of English murder mysteries and watch a lot of them on TV too. All this time , for years and years, I've thought haggis was a fish. Reading this thread made me go ask my friend, Google, about it, and lo and behold!! It's pud made with sheep lungs, heart and liver! Still not something I'd eat, but now I know!



you ever have black pudding? now theres a weird one for you. Tastes a bit like italian salami to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yossarian said:


> you ever have black pudding? now theres a weird one for you. Tastes a bit like italian salami to me.


No thanx!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes I do, but looking on FB market place. I noticed a lot of the cable type exercise machines. Either very cheap or for free. I think I will add one of those. Also getting a therapy table to do my other strengthening exercises. I could ask the ins. company to buy the cable exercise machine, but I don't want to kick a gift horse in the mouth. They have been so accommodating so far.


Kick em in the mouth. They'll love it.? Especially if it makes you need less care in the long run.


----------



## JoesMum

Yossarian said:


> you ever have black pudding? now theres a weird one for you. Tastes a bit like italian salami to me.


Really? Where on earth did you try black pudding?

Nothing like salami. The texture and flavour are very different. You eat it hot and it’s rich and peppery. Delicious as part of a cooked breakfast accompanying Eggs and Bacon 

There are some pretty terrible black puddings sold that are basically peppery breadcrumbs with lumps of fat in. You need a good one from a butcher 

As for Haggis, the old joke is that they roam wild in the Highlands of Scotland and have 2 legs shorter than the other 2 so they can go up mountains more easily. 

Haggis is also delicious. Again quite peppery. We bought one and had it for dinner on Sunday accompanied by mashed potatoes and mashed swede (aka yellow turnip... in Scotland “tatties and neeps”)

A lot of people don’t like or won’t eat offal, but we do


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Really? Where on earth did you try black pudding?
> 
> Nothing like salami. The texture and flavour are very different. You eat it hot and it’s rich and peppery. Delicious as part of a cooked breakfast accompanying Eggs and Bacon
> 
> There are some pretty terrible black puddings sold that are basically peppery breadcrumbs with lumps of fat in. You need a good one from a butcher
> 
> As for Haggis, the old joke is that they roam wild in the Highlands of Scotland and have 2 legs shorter than the other 2 so they can go up mountains more easily.
> 
> Haggis is also delicious. Again quite peppery. We bought one and had it for dinner on Sunday accompanied by mashed potatoes and mashed swede (aka yellow turnip... in Scotland “tatties and neeps”)
> 
> A lot of people don’t like or won’t eat offal, but we do


I've never seen swede here but I absolutely love regular mashed turnips if cooked right. My mother and grandmother cooked them to death and almost made me hate them. Then a Canadian friend cooked them correctly. I now cook them every once in awhile. Mashed with butter.


----------



## Yossarian

JoesMum said:


> Really? Where on earth did you try black pudding?
> 
> Nothing like salami. The texture and flavour are very different. You eat it hot and it’s rich and peppery. Delicious as part of a cooked breakfast accompanying Eggs and Bacon
> 
> There are some pretty terrible black puddings sold that are basically peppery breadcrumbs with lumps of fat in. You need a good one from a butcher
> 
> As for Haggis, the old joke is that they roam wild in the Highlands of Scotland and have 2 legs shorter than the other 2 so they can go up mountains more easily.
> 
> Haggis is also delicious. Again quite peppery. We bought one and had it for dinner on Sunday accompanied by mashed potatoes and mashed swede (aka yellow turnip... in Scotland “tatties and neeps”)
> 
> A lot of people don’t like or won’t eat offal, but we do



I live in wales, I said it reminds me a bit of salami, obviously texture is different, Americans dont have anything that tastes close to it. I dont mind it, but it doesnt taste like breakfast to me.


----------



## JoesMum

Yossarian said:


> I live in wales, I said it reminds me a bit of salami, obviously texture is different, Americans dont have anything that tastes close to it. I dont mind it, but it doesnt taste like breakfast to me.


Find yourself a really good butcher one day and avoid the supermarket black plastic tubes. It’s really good with baked beans too


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> If you take the skin off the haggis and slice it up, then bake it until it crisps up, it is actually very nice, served with mashed potato and sweet potato together (it should be swede, not sweet potato, but we don't like that much.) We even have it occasionally during the year, as well as Burns night.


My brother in law and nephews love it with 'neeps and tatties'


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I've never seen swede here but I absolutely love regular mashed turnips if cooked right. My mother and grandmother cooked them to death and almost made me hate them. Then a Canadian friend cooked them correctly. I now cook them every once in awhile. Mashed with butter.


I think swedes are called rutabaga in some parts of the US, Cathie.
Maybe you've seen that?


----------



## Lyn W

Yossarian said:


> you ever have black pudding? now theres a weird one for you. Tastes a bit like italian salami to me.


My mum used to give us black pudding when we kids and it was quite tasty.
Haven't touched it since I found out what it's made of!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Really? Where on earth did you try black pudding?
> 
> Nothing like salami. The texture and flavour are very different. You eat it hot and it’s rich and peppery. Delicious as part of a cooked breakfast accompanying Eggs and Bacon
> 
> There are some pretty terrible black puddings sold that are basically peppery breadcrumbs with lumps of fat in. You need a good one from a butcher
> 
> As for Haggis, the old joke is that they roam wild in the Highlands of Scotland and have 2 legs shorter than the other 2 so they can go up mountains more easily.
> 
> Haggis is also delicious. Again quite peppery. We bought one and had it for dinner on Sunday accompanied by mashed potatoes and mashed swede (aka yellow turnip... in Scotland “tatties and neeps”)
> 
> A lot of people don’t like or won’t eat offal, but we do


I won't eat it. 
Just the thought of it puts me off.?
I rarely eat meat these days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

zolasmum said:


> If you take the skin off the haggis and slice it up, then bake it until it crisps up, it is actually very nice, served with mashed potato and sweet potato together (it should be swede, not sweet potato, but we don't like that much.) We even have it occasionally during the year, as well as Burns night.



Yep. That’s how I have had most of the haggis prepared that I've had on my plate. Quite tasty really. Many many trips throughout Scotland over my years spent in North Yorkshire. Definitely on Robbie Burns night, 

 Neeps and tatties are a classic Scottish dish – the 'neeps' means swede or turnip and the 'tatties' refer to potatoes. Traditionally they're served mashed separately alongside haggis, although some recipes suggest mashing them together.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I think swedes are called rutabaga in some parts of the US, Cathie.
> Maybe you've seen that?



Yep.....”we” have it...

Rutabaga or swede is a root vegetable, a form of Brassica napus. Other names include Swedish turnip, neep and turnip – however, elsewhere the name "turnip" usually refers to the related white turnip. The species Brassica napus originated as a hybrid between the cabbage and the turnip.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Black pudding sounds almost as bad as Filipino blood pudding used to always get to try! Yuck and I have had scrapple


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I think swedes are called rutabaga in some parts of the US, Cathie.
> Maybe you've seen that?


Yes I have. I got turned against turnips young (as I said). But it turned out cooked right, they are a veggie I really like. Now I guess I'll try rutabaga too. I'm assuming they should be cooked about the same.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.....”we” have it...
> 
> Rutabaga or swede is a root vegetable, a form of Brassica napus. Other names include Swedish turnip, neep and turnip – however, elsewhere the name "turnip" usually refers to the related white turnip. The species Brassica napus originated as a hybrid between the cabbage and the turnip.


I love both. I especially love fried cabbage.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I won't eat it.
> Just the thought of it puts me off.?
> I rarely eat meat these days.


Liver belongs in the river. That's a saying around here and some members of my family that won't touch it. It's for bating your hook.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just popped up on Twitter....wow, what a view


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

CDR Virtual Vacation needed to do some chores today. So On this day 2020 is short because we spent our last day in Melbourne catching up with laundry (our apartment had a washing machine) and then watching more tennis at the Australian Open


----------



## Blackdog1714

We got snow! I figured I better take a picture before its gone!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Black pudding sounds almost as bad as Filipino blood pudding used to always get to try! Yuck and I have had scrapple



Used to love that fresh scrapple! Used to have it rather routinely when I was a kid.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> We got snow! I figured I better take a picture before its gone!



Looks like the “big storm” of 2021 is coming into the region Sunday night..... Richmond might just be on the edge of this next snowstorm. ️️


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun is shining brightly today - but cold & blustery!


----------



## Alecks

I"M BAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Alecks said:


> I"M BAAAAAAAACK!


Welcome back!


----------



## Alecks

How is everybody?


----------



## Yvonne G

Alecks said:


> How is everybody?


Fine as frog's hair! But I'd be better if it weren't raining and I could go out and get my outside chores accomplished.


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> How is everybody?



All good here
How is Tonka settling in?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Used to love that fresh scrapple! Used to have it rather routinely when I was a kid.


I've just googled scrapple - wouldn't eat that either !!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
More rain for us today and tonight
Nothing to report today, just had a sorting out day.
Hope you're all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> We got snow! I figured I better take a picture before its gone!
> 
> View attachment 316573


We got lovely flurries but they don't really show in a pic and nothing stuck. Even though it's only 25f here. I guess the dry air sucked up all the moisture.?


----------



## Cathie G

Alecks said:


> I"M BAAAAAAAACK!


Hello.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie called me last night to say it was snowing like crazy up there in Oregon. And it's big enough to stick. Her computer is in the shop, so she'll be off line for a while.


I'm thinking of you both with the snow and rain and hoping it's not going to be as bad as the news is saying... after all the fires.??


----------



## Blackdog1714

We barely survived today ?


----------



## Yvonne G

I may have asked this before but I don't remember the answer : What's the reason the high end smart phones have three cameras


----------



## Maggie3fan

So beautiful, and just the right amount in parking lots and the street for some automotive fun...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So my day is passing kinda crappily, it's cold and yucky out and I'm just ugly. I walk to the mailbox at the corner, oh boy! My new Levi's so the day is improving. I get home throw the mail on the table, and go try on my new jeans. 501's shrink to fit...kinda big, I have been wearing size 6 skinny jeans and went to 4's. So the jeans are kinda big as opposed to skin tight $70 they better shrink ...anyhow, oh the mail...one from SOUTH AFRICA!!!
> Do I know anyone in S. Africa?
> It has a little bump in it so I'm thinkin Carol sent me flower seeds, ? so I am using small scissors to cut away the tape, Santa! A Santa card taped closed to hold the seeds*...* I oh so carefully cut the tape and start to open it, and these bat things fly out with noise and wavy wings, I flung the envelope away from me, throwing myself backward, bouncing off the door jam and falling over the running cat!!!!!!! Oh crap!!!!!! Scared the holy s**t outa me. So I get up and see that the bats are butterflies. Oh cute, so I am kinda chuckling at myself...then I read the freakin card...it was PAYBACK for the glitter I put in her card, saying that for the next 5 years every time you vacuum up red glitter you will think of me...a lovely thought for a friend
> OK chefdenoel10...you said I would never see a payback coming, and I didn't. Not at all, you would think I 'might' have been careful, I did wonder about the stamps and no postmark. But that was only fleeting...you got me fair and square, it's too bad it wasn't filmed. It was a grand joke that you really thought out...a little more evil than I would have expected from you...



??????????????
A-ha! 
I got you!
Do you know I was cleaning the staircase today with a brush (yes I am a clean freak) and Lo and behold... there it was! 
A fri**in’ green glitter on the fourth step!!!
I had to laugh!
Oh! .... there’s Maggie again..
I swear I will think of you always seeing the glitter scattered ALL around my house!
But it’s good though...because it makes me think of you INSTANTLY! ?
I wonder if we were neighbors if we would do pranks on each other all the time?
I am so terribly sorry though...
I NEVER meant to scare you into falling.
ESPECIALLY OVER THE CAT!!! ?
God how I am sorry for that! 
bad enough you have a broken foot already! 
are you ok? Did you strain anything?
Hurt your back??
Cuz if ya did I’d have ta come on out there and take care of ya!!
(I know you wouldn’t like it,) 
but if I DID hurt you in any way it would be MY responsibility!!!! 
Mary Knobbkins and
I would have a blast in the snow too!!?

now we are fair and square right? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not kidding you guys...she really worked hard on this...
> here are the flying bats (lol), you wind up the rubberband using the front small wings, then she stuffed them in the card, and I realeased them by opening the card. God, it was funny.
> View attachment 315890
> 
> The rubberband is actually the body of the bats.
> View attachment 315891
> 
> I'm sure that some of you have seen this before, but in my whole life I never have, and I'm thinking that's one reason it worked so good...Thanks Chefdenoel10 I have so much enjoyed this



ah...hem. They are butterflies ?
????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> The cross trainer was delivered earlier than expected. Time to get exercising!? I will be able to put my prosthetic leg on and when my right arm heals. I will be able to use my prosthetic arm.
> View attachment 315900



That is sooooo great Ray!!!!
You look AWESOME!!!!!
I’m rutting for you!!!!
Keep it up!!!!
What else is there to do during covid!??
You’re gonna get there in no time.
I have faith in you!!!!

So does everyone on this forum!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. That was good.



she forgot to tell you... I wrote on the envelope from “Carol” in South Africa!!
??
She NEVER would have opened it if she knew it was from ME! ??
Thank you for lending me your name. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> I am sorry everyone, but I decided not to risk sending out any cards to everyone, because with us going through our second wave currently I did not want to risk passing on any new strains of the covid virus to anyone. And because I am not sure who will be touching the envelopes and or if they are being hygienic and following covid protocols or not, I thought it would be best not to send out cards.



I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say..” that’s totally fine. We are just so happy you are on the mend and back on the forum!!! We missed you terribly!!!!
Glad to have you back!
??????......?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> I haven’t had a good week with my mind. Covid and lockdown and just life in general really is getting me down at the moment. I wound up really upsetting my daughter today.. and not by shouting at her... it might have been better if I had
> 
> It’s a year to the day since we set off for our trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Maybe that’s what is dragging me down.
> 
> I’ll try to cheer up but if I‘m feeling down I may have to observe rather than participate for a while.



Ok..JoesMum....
I have three posts that I hope will make you laugh a bit and hopefully cheer you up a little.... if not...?..... I am coming over! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> You inspired me. Since I already think my brothers have bats in their belpreys, I'm going to send them a birthday card with flying bats. I can't wait. They were even born on beggars night so that proves they deserve it.?



PERFECT!!!! I love it!!!!
I wanna here all the details once they are delivered! Good luck! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> What keywords should I use to Google. To get instructions how to make?



I would send you and rose one but I don’t know your address?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> When I had my knee done recently the doc drew 2 big arrows - one pointing up to my knee and the other pointing down to it. It made me smile that maybe they needed to make sure they knew exactly where the knee was as well as which knee to do.



or maybe the surgeon was Stevie Wonder?
Accompanied by the anesthesiologist.....
Ray Charles? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, part of what is involved in “surgery prep” aka “surgical skin marking” helps ensure the surgeons & team operate on the correct part of the body. There are specially designed pens out there for this one purpose. I’m sure everyone has heard horror stories about incorrect things being chopped or removed...
> 
> ➡➡ Purple Surgical Skin Marker Pens allow for the precise marking on skin prior to and during surgery.



thank god for those markers!
Yes, when I was getting surgery I taped a 
“Post-it” note on my belly saying,
“PLEASE! No battleships or skull tattoos!”
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> And now for the CDR vacation. Pull up your armadillo, think thoughts of warm weather and higher humidity and head to Singapore on this day in 2020.
> 
> 
> We started with a walk round the Singapore Botanic Gardens where we saw the ancestor of every chicken, wild red junglefowl, monitor lizards, turtles (unidentified), orchids.
> View attachment 316232
> 
> View attachment 316233
> 
> View attachment 316237
> 
> View attachment 316234
> 
> 
> Then went to the newly refurbished Raffles Hotel for the most amazing afternoon tea.
> View attachment 316235
> 
> View attachment 316236
> 
> View attachment 316238



I absolutely loved picture #5!!!
You both look so happy and beautiful!!!
But I must admit..... I would have eaten all of those delicious cakes before my husband got a hand on ONE of them! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Planned for my birthday next month
> 
> Unlikely ?
> 
> 
> She’s been living here since September and, aged 27, we are starting to get on each other’s nerves a bit. It wasn’t her plan to stay so long... just until she was able to get a flat nearer her new office.
> 
> She’s chronically untidy and I just couldn’t handle the mess any more. If I try to raise the subject I am accused of shouting at her. If I tidy up I am invading her privacy... even in the lounge. Don’t get me wrong. I don’t keep a super tidy house. But I do put rubbish in bins or the recycling rather than drop it on the floor and I don’t leave shoes and clothes where I took them off and then walk round them for days on end.
> 
> At a low moment, after having cleaned the house because my cleaner can’t come, I dumped in a text message to her and JoesDad about wanting them to care about our home, my home, the way I do. Nothing rude. Nothing shouty. Just an appeal from a very sad feeling heart.
> 
> Daughter took it personally and ended up sobbing. JoesDad used his best diplomatic skills on the theme that “Mum was bound to snap sooner or later and she chose to text rather than shout this time”. We hugged that evening.
> 
> Yesterday was better. She’s absolutely blitzed her room and her brother’s room that she’s using as her home office in his absence. I have been allowed to help by clearing her [email protected] from the lounge and dealing with laundry and rubbish shovelled out of her bedroom door onto the landing.
> 
> We are communicating again thank goodness. I had a very bad day... I am not right, but I am a lot better.



ok..then.... keep your cool. And when it’s time to visit her new flat..... leave dishes in the sink- put paper in the toilet AMD don’t flush it-and most importantly!!!.....
Leave finger prints on the fridge door!!

I never thought in a million years how crappy we all cared for my mums house growing up... until I got my own.
The very first visit I sat her down and apologized for all the (names specifics) crummy things I left for her to clean...
I broke into tears!
She said it was ok... but till this day I am STILL apologizing!!! 
I adore my mum..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I thought that too. Lesson learned.



me too!! ?
Sorry Yvonne! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> she forgot to tell you... I wrote on the envelope from “Carol” in South Africa!!
> ??
> She NEVER would have opened it if she knew it was from ME! ??
> Thank you for lending me your name. ??


She Did post it, however she posted Carol's full address so I had to delete it.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Kia ora from Auckland, New Zealand! ?? (Brits can google that; it’s not just a juice brand!) Our first views of New Zealand from the plane were lovely ? We collected our hire car, a ginormous automatic Mitsubishi Outlander, and headed for our motel.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another cold Wintry day here. About 24F (-4C) now, but it’s barely going to reach 32f today. Big “snowstorm” expected in our region Sunday through Tuesday, with mostly snow off n on. It’s cold enough for snow, just need the moisture to roll through. A foot or two would be good, more likely just enough to be a nuisance.


----------



## Blackdog1714

WXRisk is predicting a very powerful noreaster January 31-Februuary 2.Slow storm with lots of precipitation so a huge chance for snow


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> WXRisk is predicting a very powerful noreaster January 31-Februuary 2.Slow storm with lots of precipitation so a huge chance for snow



Yes....I’m thinking here, just West of Annapolis, we’ll get a solid 4-6 inches. Plenty of cold out there - that dreaded rain/snow line comes into play.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - Friday again!
It's quite windy but drier today.
It won't last though - heavy rain in tonight and most of tomorrow with some sleet as temps are dropping to about 2C again. 
So have to make the most of a dry day while we can.
Have a good day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??????????????
> A-ha!
> I got you!
> Do you know I was cleaning the staircase today with a brush (yes I am a clean freak) and Lo and behold... there it was!
> A fri**in’ green glitter on the fourth step!!!
> I had to laugh!
> Oh! .... there’s Maggie again..
> I swear I will think of you always seeing the glitter scattered ALL around my house!
> But it’s good though...because it makes me think of you INSTANTLY! ?
> I wonder if we were neighbors if we would do pranks on each other all the time?
> I am so terribly sorry though...
> I NEVER meant to scare you into falling.
> ESPECIALLY OVER THE CAT!!! ?
> God how I am sorry for that!
> bad enough you have a broken foot already!
> are you ok? Did you strain anything?
> Hurt your back??
> Cuz if ya did I’d have ta come on out there and take care of ya!!
> (I know you wouldn’t like it,)
> but if I DID hurt you in any way it would be MY responsibility!!!!
> Mary Knobbkins and
> I would have a blast in the snow too!!?
> 
> now we are fair and square right? ??


Of course we are fair and square, it was a very funny, great job of pay back. It was _*FREAKIN FUNNY*_


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That is sooooo great Ray!!!!
> You look AWESOME!!!!!
> I’m rutting for you!!!!
> Keep it up!!!!
> What else is there to do during covid!??
> You’re gonna get there in no time.
> I have faith in you!!!!
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
> So does everyone on this forum!!


rutting??????? rooting?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> She Did post it, however she posted Carol's full address so I had to delete it.


Please don't tell me that was a real address. I thought it was made-up, so I put the address in cuz it looked so real Carolyn McEvoy, but I knew she made it up, the address added a spot of realism to the whole thing, It seriously, that was the best joke ever played on me


----------



## Alecks

Lyn W said:


> All good here
> How is Tonka settling in?


Tonka is doing great! He is finally warming up to me!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> rutting??????? rooting?


Thanks ... spell check keeps changing my words! ..... I mean sometimes I DO know how to spell things ya know....stupid fone!
?
(Before you answer back , I know it’s phone.)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Please don't tell me that was a real address. I thought it was made-up, so I put the address in cuz it looked so real Carolyn McEvoy, but I knew she made it up, the address added a spot of realism to the whole thing, It seriously, that was the best joke ever played on me



I DID IT!!!!
I did it!!!!! ?????
I got Maggie!!
I got Maggie!! 
nee-ner! nee- ner!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Please don't tell me that was a real address. I thought it was made-up, so I put the address in cuz it looked so real Carolyn McEvoy, but I knew she made it up, the address added a spot of realism to the whole thing, It seriously, that was the best joke ever played on me



and yes......that was Carol’s address..
Please! Guard it with YOUR LIFE!!!!!
We are not trying to give out peoples info on here....??
Sorryyyyyyyyyy Carol!!!!!! ?


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> rutting??????? rooting?


I don't know if its the same in the US but the rutting season here is when deer mate.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I don't know if its the same in the US but the rutting season here is when deer mate.?



??????!!!!!
well..... that’s not was I was trying to say then... becusr he has his beautiful wife Rose who might kill me!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh man, I am so sorry about that address. I hope it won't cause any problem


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thanks ... spell check keeps changing my words! ..... I mean sometimes I DO know how to spell things ya know....stupid fone!
> ?
> (Before you answer back , I know it’s phone.)


h
That proves it! You don't read my comments, I always use f-o-n-e in my comments because I use an antique computer and actually have to punch a keyboard with my right hand is partially paralyzed...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> h
> That proves it! You don't read my comments, I always use f-o-n-e in my comments because I use an antique computer and actually have to punch a keyboard with my right hand is partially paralyzed...



I most certainly do read all of your comments Maggie I may just be late in reading them but I do read them. I just thought it was proper etiquette to not correct your spelling. I wanted to leave it up to someone else. I guess that’s not being a good friend really is it?? ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Now, back to the weather....

One model..based on this....I’m in between DC and Annapolis ....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Now, back to the weather....
> 
> One model..based on this....I’m in between DC and Annapolis ....
> 
> View attachment 316662



do you think NJ will get clobbered by that snow storm coming on Sunday???
The wind here is crazy!!!
Surprised I still have.....?
Wait.....
I’d better not jinx it...?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??????????????
> A-ha!
> I got you!
> Do you know I was cleaning the staircase today with a brush (yes I am a clean freak) and Lo and behold... there it was!
> A fri**in’ green glitter on the fourth step!!!
> I had to laugh!
> Oh! .... there’s Maggie again..
> I swear I will think of you always seeing the glitter scattered ALL around my house!
> But it’s good though...because it makes me think of you INSTANTLY! ?
> I wonder if we were neighbors if we would do pranks on each other all the time?
> I am so terribly sorry though...
> I NEVER meant to scare you into falling.
> ESPECIALLY OVER THE CAT!!! ?
> God how I am sorry for that!
> bad enough you have a broken foot already!
> are you ok? Did you strain anything?
> Hurt your back??
> Cuz if ya did I’d have ta come on out there and take care of ya!!
> (I know you wouldn’t like it,)
> but if I DID hurt you in any way it would be MY responsibility!!!!
> Mary Knobbkins and
> I would have a blast in the snow too!!?
> 
> now we are fair and square right? ??


I loved your prank so much I'm going to do two brothers and a sister with it ?. We're siblings so all's fair in love and war. My brothers get bats and my sister gets butterflies. She'll probably get jealous cause she didn't get bats.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank god for those markers!
> Yes, when I was getting surgery I taped a
> “Post-it” note on my belly saying,
> “PLEASE! No battleships or skull tattoos!”
> ?


I still have an anchor on my belly but it's a scar from 3 surgerys.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> and yes......that was Carol’s address..
> Please! Guard it with YOUR LIFE!!!!!
> We are not trying to give out peoples info on here....??
> Sorryyyyyyyyyy Carol!!!!!! ?


Okay now I know how I became confused. You are in for it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Now, back to the weather....
> 
> One model..based on this....I’m in between DC and Annapolis ....
> 
> View attachment 316662


How is it not about the weather when we have a bunch of windy please on here.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> How is it not about the weather when we have a bunch of windy please on here.?


Dang fone! I typed people.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I absolutely loved picture #5!!!
> You both look so happy and beautiful!!!
> But I must admit..... I would have eaten all of those delicious cakes before my husband got a hand on ONE of them! ?


That was my favorite picture too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> do you think NJ will get clobbered by that snow storm coming on Sunday???
> The wind here is crazy!!!
> Surprised I still have.....?
> Wait.....
> I’d better not jinx it...?



Yes....you might get more or less than we will!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I may have asked this before but I don't remember the answer : What's the reason the high end smart phones have three cameras


I only have a front facing and a regular. I don't really like selfies because I don't want reminded. That's what the front facing does. I don't know why you would need 3. It's hard enough keeping up with 2. I only need the one for getting my animals in their cuteness.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ok..then.... keep your cool. And when it’s time to visit her new flat..... leave dishes in the sink- put paper in the toilet AMD don’t flush it-and most importantly!!!.....
> Leave finger prints on the fridge door!!
> 
> I never thought in a million years how crappy we all cared for my mums house growing up... until I got my own.
> The very first visit I sat her down and apologized for all the (names specifics) crummy things I left for her to clean...
> I broke into tears!
> She said it was ok... but till this day I am STILL apologizing!!!
> I adore my mum..


She was a good example. But I really think that's just a part of the fun of being a young mom. The best part is when they adore you back as adults.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> h
> That proves it! You don't read my comments, I always use f-o-n-e in my comments because I use an antique computer and actually have to punch a keyboard with my right hand is partially paralyzed...


We read all your comments.?? cause we luv you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I only have a front facing and a regular. I don't really like selfies because I don't want reminded. That's what the front facing does. I don't know why you would need 3. It's hard enough keeping up with 2. I only need the one for getting my animals in their cuteness.?


So you're saying each camera takes a different view. With one click?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cutting up a few left over deck boards in preps for a bird house build tomorrow, or Sunday during the snowstorm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> So you're saying each camera takes a different view. With one click?



 https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/10/why-does-the-new-iphone-11-pro-have-3-cameras/


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Now, back to the weather....
> 
> One model..based on this....I’m in between DC and Annapolis ....
> 
> View attachment 316662


Hope you don't get too snowed in over there!
Stay warm!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I most certainly do read all of your comments Maggie I may just be late in reading them but I do read them. I just thought it was proper etiquette to not correct your spelling. I wanted to leave it up to someone else. I guess that’s not being a good friend really is it?? ?


I was just giving Yvonne a hard time, not anyone else...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I was just giving Yvonne a hard time, not anyone else...


Yvonne G or Yvonne chefdenoel?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Yvonne G or Yvonne chefdenoel?


chefdenoel


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That is sooooo great Ray!!!!
> You look AWESOME!!!!!
> I’m rutting for you!!!!
> Keep it up!!!!
> What else is there to do during covid!??
> You’re gonna get there in no time.
> I have faith in you!!!!
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
> So does everyone on this forum!!


Thank you for the encouraging words!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Kia ora from Auckland, New Zealand! ?? (Brits can google that; it’s not just a juice brand!) Our first views of New Zealand from the plane were lovely ? We collected our hire car, a ginormous automatic Mitsubishi Outlander, and headed for our motel.
> View attachment 316628
> View attachment 316629
> View attachment 316630


Beautiful!❤


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I loved your prank so much I'm going to do two brothers and a sister with it ?. We're siblings so all's fair in love and war. My brothers get bats and my sister gets butterflies. She'll probably get jealous cause she didn't get bats.?



That's so AWSOME!!
I hope you get your revenge!
Tell me all about it when it happens! 
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Yvonne G or Yvonne chefdenoel?



see!!
That’s why I didn’t want to tell my name.
There is only ONE Yvonne on here and that’s the wonderful YvonneG. 
I do not posses HALF of her knowledge
and wit!..
and if you hit me on the back of the head with a tack hammer It still wouldn’t change anything.. (except I’d have a different shape to my head?) ?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I may have asked this before but I don't remember the answer : What's the reason the high end smart phones have three cameras


It gives the range of focal lengths to improve pictures. The lenses aren’t movable like they are in a camera, so it has more than one lens instead


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this 2020: We explored Auckland on foot and called in at Giapo for one of its legendary Colossal Squid Ice Creams. You get a box with it to store chcocolate for later!

After visiting the maritime museum and the Auckland museum we got out of the city in the afternoon to a nature reserve on the other side of the bay. Great views and our introduction to some of the local birds, including loads of cute little Silvereyes and the noisy Tui with its distinctive white throat tuft.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I only have a front facing and a regular. I don't really like selfies because I don't want reminded. That's what the front facing does. I don't know why you would need 3. It's hard enough keeping up with 2. I only need the one for getting my animals in their cuteness.?


It is so you can shoot a macro or panoramic at the same time for more choices like the millennial want!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's stopped raining for 5 minutes - cause for celebration!!!! ?
I hope the snow wasn't as bad as it looked for those affected. 
Have a good Saturday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this 2020: We explored Auckland on foot and called in at Giapo for one of its legendary Colossal Squid Ice Creams. You get a box with it to store chcocolate for later!
> 
> After visiting the maritime museum and the Auckland museum we got out of the city in the afternoon to a nature reserve on the other side of the bay. Great views and our introduction to some of the local birds, including loads of cute little Silvereyes and the noisy Tui with its distinctive white throat tuft.
> View attachment 316697
> View attachment 316698
> View attachment 316699
> View attachment 316700
> View attachment 316701
> View attachment 316702


Wow what an incredible ice cream creation!
How about trying to recreate it yourself for a little lockdown project?
Beautiful place too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> see!!
> That’s why I didn’t want to tell my name.
> There is only ONE Yvonne on here and that’s the wonderful YvonneG.
> I do not posses HALF of her knowledge
> and wit!..
> and if you hit me on the back of the head with a tack hammer It still wouldn’t change anything.. (except I’d have a different shape to my head?) ?


OK, but none of that changes for me. One Yvonne, to me, is either Y or The Nazi Moderator. The other Yvonne is my friend Yvonne, or my TFO bestie Chefdenoel10, *YOU!!!!*
And, please remember that the person you refer to as the wonderful Yvonne G is my older sister. A pain in my whatsis, as she mostly is my older sister, meaning she's the boss, (but I'm 76 old enuf), and I'm my own boss. Mostly. But, as an older sister, she watches out for me, 'cept on TFO, or maybe more on TFO as I know she reads my stuff soon after I post it to make sure there's nothing she needs to delete lol! Y hates it when I talk about her on TFO , as she is an extremely private person, and I say things about her or our relationship just commenting and it bugs her. I think I'd better shut up now, I'm probably embarrassing her right now lolololololol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunnnnnnnny & bright! ???. Hard to believe we might be in the middle of a major snow  storm tomorrow this time. Luckily we need nothing. Went out early to get some additional sunflower seeds for the birds. ????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

We have 40 degrees and, wait for it...wait...wait.....hear it???? Rain freakin rain and rain and more rain. Surprise!!!!!!
Anyhow, see the bright green? That's moss. It has rained so much this season that the moss has taken over my Sulcata pens. Absolutely no graze, just moss and mud. The 'easiest' way to remove it, is by hand. Pulling out sheets of moss, leaving mud underneath. Anybody ever had this problem? I think I have tried just about everything, 'cept poison, won't do that. So my pens are bad either or. damn


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's stopped raining for 5 minutes - cause for celebration!!!! ?
> I hope the snow wasn't as bad as it looked for those affected.
> Have a good Saturday!


We weren’t so lucky. Any hope of a walk today was heavily rained off


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> We have 40 degrees and, wait for it...wait...wait.....hear it???? Rain freakin rain and rain and more rain. Surprise!!!!!!
> Anyhow, see the bright green? That's moss. It has rained so much this season that the moss has taken over my Sulcata pens. Absolutely no graze, just moss and mud. The 'easiest' way to remove it, is by hand. Pulling out sheets of moss, leaving mud underneath. Anybody ever had this problem? I think I have tried just about everything, 'cept poison, won't do that. So my pens are bad either or. damn
> View attachment 316735
> 
> 
> View attachment 316743


Our back lawn has become more moss than grass with the constant rain. It’s north facing and doesn’t get any sun in winter even on a bright day


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is so you can shoot a macro or panoramic at the same time for more choices like the millennial want!


Well... I do well accidentally getting a good shot with the one. I don't usually have time to do a bunch of thinking. That's great with scenery but my favorite is catching a close one of animals up to shenanigans.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunnnnnnnny & bright! ???. Hard to believe we might be in the middle of a major snow  storm tomorrow this time. Luckily we need nothing. Went out early to get some additional sunflower seeds for the birds. ????????


I forced myself to go grocery shopping today. Our snow is not supposed to get better until Tuesday after tonight around 10. In some ways I can't wait. Everything in my house is shocking me except in my tortoises room. Because it's closed off I can keep the humidity up. The rest of the house is about 2% humidity. I'm running a humidifier now but wow we need some kinda liquid even if it's snow. It won't be so hard.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still sunny and almost sunset! 

Everything is battened down, my truck is tarped over, things in our garage are rearranged to bring in wifey’s SUV. Bird feed purchased, snacks & food in the pantry. Snow shovels pulled out, dusted off and ready on the front porch. Luckily, neither of us have to go anywhere on Monday..or Tuesday. GoPro/minicam batteries all charged, set the camera up at the feeder today to test it out. Tons of activity. 

In between, ive cut a few boards up, and dry fit the new bird house. A work in progress.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> So you're saying each camera takes a different view. With one click?


Yes one click. You may have seen by now when Blackdog answered me that a third camera does a panoramic view. I can now think of a time that I would have liked that. I had so many beautiful birds in my crabapple tree and yard at once. The tree looked like it was full of ornaments. I don't know if I could have gotten stuff going quick enough to catch it though. Maybe I would like being like a millennial.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That's so AWSOME!!
> I hope you get your revenge!
> Tell me all about it when it happens!
> ?


I decided not to make her jealous. I ordered all bats last night. She deserves it too.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still sunny and almost sunset!
> 
> Everything is battened down, my truck is tarped over, things in our garage are rearranged to bring in wifey’s SUV. Bird feed purchased, snacks & food in the pantry. Snow shovels pulled out, dusted off and ready on the front porch. Luckily, neither of us have to go anywhere on Monday..or Tuesday. GoPro/minicam batteries all charged, set the camera up at the feeder today to test it out. Tons of activity.
> 
> In between, ive cut a few boards up, and dry fit the new bird house. A work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 316759


Bird food was a big thing ? on my grocery list! Otherwise they'll be peeking in and pecking on my living room window. I love that pattern you found for a bird home.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this 2020: We explored Auckland on foot and called in at Giapo for one of its legendary Colossal Squid Ice Creams. You get a box with it to store chcocolate for later!
> 
> After visiting the maritime museum and the Auckland museum we got out of the city in the afternoon to a nature reserve on the other side of the bay. Great views and our introduction to some of the local birds, including loads of cute little Silvereyes and the noisy Tui with its distinctive white throat tuft.
> View attachment 316697
> View attachment 316698
> View attachment 316699
> View attachment 316700
> View attachment 316701
> View attachment 316702


I always love your bird pictures. And enjoy your knowledge of them. The ice cream cone didn't look too bad either with all that chocolate covering it. Yummy ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Haven’t used my mini “Go Pro” in awhile so in preps for the snowstorm & lots of bird activity, we set it up this afternoon to make sure the settings were good to go.

Plenty of Starlings


----------



## Blackdog1714

Here's a nice camera to ask your rich aunto get you for Christmas! It takes 4 photos at once from just slightly off from each other then stitches them together for the best photo
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZGKDGE/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Bird food was a big thing ? on my grocery list! Otherwise they'll be peeking in and pecking on my living room window. I love that pattern you found for a bird home.


I put a bird feeder in my yard last year and not one darn bird has gone near it lol a few squirrels. The birds just sit on my fence like aholes


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Haven’t used my mini “Go Pro” in awhile so in preps for the snowstorm & lots of bird activity, we set it up this afternoon to make sure the settings were good to go.
> 
> Plenty of Starlings
> 
> View attachment 316766


Huge snow storm heading my way for monday night and tuesday


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I put a bird feeder in my yard last year and not one darn bird has gone near it lol a few squirrels. The birds just sit on my fence like aholes


What's wrong with those crazy birds ?. Mine mainly bug me when it's snowing though. That's the only time I put out seed. They all have been liking the suet I've been putting out for the woodpeckers even with no snow. They all also adore the crabapple tree. I've been really having some fun watching the woodpeckers. Hello ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What's wrong with those crazy birds ?. Mine mainly bug me when it's snowing though. That's the only time I put out seed. They all have been liking the suet I've been putting out for the woodpeckers even with no snow. They all also adore the crabapple tree. I've been really having some fun watching the woodpeckers. Hello ?


Maybe they see me waiting w a bebe gun? Hah jk jk


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe they see me waiting w a bebe gun? Hah jk jk


Maybe they're not so crazy after all...they are probably just gathering somewhere and and waiting for you to quit playing with a bebe gun.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Maybe they're not so crazy after all...they are probably just gathering somewhere and and waiting for you to quit playing with a bebe gun.?


Or planning their attack


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I put a bird feeder in my yard last year and not one darn bird has gone near it lol a few squirrels. The birds just sit on my fence like aholes



Good that you put the feeder up - BUT, did you put seed inside? Hello..... put some sunflower seeds in there! ?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Good that you put the feeder up - BUT, did you put seed inside? Hello..... put some sunflower seeds in there! ?‍


Darnit! Thats genius!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or planning their attack


Maybe you should butter them up and find a different spot for the feeder. Although I like squirrels too. I've never seen one in my yard. It's probably best. The seed I bought this time I bet the sparrows will hate. So I'm about to get in trouble too.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Haven’t used my mini “Go Pro” in awhile so in preps for the snowstorm & lots of bird activity, we set it up this afternoon to make sure the settings were good to go.
> 
> Plenty of Starlings
> 
> View attachment 316766


I always thought those were grackles. Now I'd really like to know. I'll have to look that up.


----------



## Cathie G

My fone is about to die and I'm dying of starvation. If I eat it knocks me out. So nos das and aloha just in case.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> My fone is about to die and I'm dying of starvation. If I eat it knocks me out. So nos das and aloha just in case.?


Good night


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I always thought those were grackles. Now I'd really like to know. I'll have to look that up.



Yes, these were a gaggle of grackles. Shiny colorful iridescent colors, yellow around the eye.... (not sure why i typed starlings) !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I did see a cardinal over here over the summer. That was cool! Dont get them around much


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Here's a nice camera to ask your rich aunto get you for Christmas! It takes 4 photos at once from just slightly off from each other then stitches them together for the best photo
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZGKDGE/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


You would think it would cost more than that!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or planning their attack


Remember the old movie The Birds.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Remember the old movie The Birds.


Oh hell yeah! Freaky


----------



## Maggie3fan

So a friend came and got me and we went on a day trip. She got on a 1 lane road in the Coast Range of Oregon, and for the next about 3 hours we never went over 25 and at times was 10-15 mph as it was a twisty turny road that at times was gravel. Much to my embarrassment, I had to have her pull over and I lost my lunch. Car sick? IDK but then I felt better, and some of the scenery was breathtaking. Notice the cave in this picture


Out in the middle of the forest we found a fish ladder...


Just so pretty...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> So a friend came and got me and we went on a day trip. She got on a 1 lane road in the Coast Range of Oregon, and for the next about 3 hours we never went over 25 and at times was 10-15 mph as it was a twisty turny road that at times was gravel. Much to my embarrassment, I had to have her pull over and I lost my lunch. Car sick? IDK but then I felt better, and some of the scenery was breathtaking. Notice the cave in this picture
> View attachment 316772
> 
> Out in the middle of the forest we found a fish ladder...
> View attachment 316773
> 
> Just so pretty...
> View attachment 316774


Im jealous


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> So a friend came and got me and we went on a day trip. She got on a 1 lane road in the Coast Range of Oregon, and for the next about 3 hours we never went over 25 and at times was 10-15 mph as it was a twisty turny road that at times was gravel. Much to my embarrassment, I had to have her pull over and I lost my lunch. Car sick? IDK but then I felt better, and some of the scenery was breathtaking. Notice the cave in this picture
> View attachment 316772
> 
> Out in the middle of the forest we found a fish ladder...
> View attachment 316773
> 
> Just so pretty...
> View attachment 316774


Thank god u werent driving


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank god u werent driving


That's what SHE said! hrump


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> So a friend came and got me and we went on a day trip. She got on a 1 lane road in the Coast Range of Oregon, and for the next about 3 hours we never went over 25 and at times was 10-15 mph as it was a twisty turny road that at times was gravel. Much to my embarrassment, I had to have her pull over and I lost my lunch. Car sick? IDK but then I felt better, and some of the scenery was breathtaking. Notice the cave in this picture
> View attachment 316772
> 
> Out in the middle of the forest we found a fish ladder...
> View attachment 316773
> 
> Just so pretty...
> View attachment 316774


Gorgeous!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We took a boat trip about an hour and a half from Auckland seafront to the amazing island nature reserve of Tiritiri Matangi Island and had a guide to help us. 

There are no mammalian predators on the island and the birds, while cautious, don’t fear humans. Little Blue Penguin chicks huddled in a nest box awaiting their parents return were the best possible start.





Little Blue Penguin chicks



North Island Saddleback



Giant Weta (a huge cricket)



Kakariki (in Maori language Kakariki means green) or Red Crowned Parakeet



Bellbird



Pukeko (Swamphen) a relation of the comical looking ones we saw in Melbourne and our native Moorhen



Kereru (NZ Woodpigeon) these are big pigeons. Much bigger than our native Woodpigeons.


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Huge snow storm heading my way for monday night and tuesday


Snow has made an unexpected appearance here today.
There's quite a heavy fall at the moment but I don't think it will last long.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
I was just about to sit out and do my Garden Bird Count for the RSPB (an annual thing they ask people to do every year to check on the populations of garden birds) but snow stopped play. 
I've left my wildlife camera out there to help.
I have quite a variety of birds that make a regular visit and this year even lots of blue t-ts which I've never seen here before. The blackbirds have tripled (now have 3) there's also starlings wood pigeons, collard doves, lots of house sparrows, and a bossy robin or 2. The unwelcome visitor is the sparrow hawk - but even he needs a meal.

I'm going to my sisters for lunch this afternoon so looking forward to that.
Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.
Stay warm!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We took a boat trip about an hour and a half from Auckland seafront to the amazing island nature reserve of Tiritiri Matangi Island and had a guide to help us.
> 
> There are no mammalian predators on the island and the birds, while cautious, don’t fear humans. Little Blue Penguin chicks huddled in a nest box awaiting their parents return were the best possible start.
> View attachment 316792
> View attachment 316793
> View attachment 316794
> 
> 
> Little Blue Penguin chicks
> View attachment 316795
> 
> 
> North Island Saddleback
> View attachment 316796
> 
> 
> Giant Weta (a huge cricket)
> View attachment 316797
> 
> 
> Kakariki (in Maori language Kakariki means green) or Red Crowned Parakeet
> View attachment 316798
> 
> 
> Bellbird
> View attachment 316799
> 
> 
> Pukeko (Swamphen) a relation of the comical looking ones we saw in Melbourne and our native Moorhen
> View attachment 316800
> 
> 
> Kereru (NZ Woodpigeon) these are big pigeons. Much bigger than our native Woodpigeons.
> View attachment 316801


I would love to be a lighthouse keeper there (it's probably automated now though).
I don't think I would ever get bored of watching the birds.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> I was just about to sit out and do my Garden Bird Count for the RSPB (an annual thing they ask people to do every year to check on the populations of garden birds) but snow stopped play.
> I've left my wildlife camera out there to help.
> I have quite a variety of birds that make a regular visit and this year even lots of blue t-ts which I've never seen here before. The blackbirds have tripled (now have 3) there's also starlings wood pigeons, collard doves, lots of house sparrows, and a bossy robin or 2. The unwelcome visitor is the sparrow hawk - but even he needs a meal.
> 
> I'm going to my sisters for lunch this afternoon so looking forward to that.
> Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.
> Stay warm!!!


We have blackbirds, blue t-ts, chaffinch, greenfinches, great spotted woodpecker, house sparrows, collared dove, woodpigeons, magpie but in quite small numbers due to a Sparrowhawk kill on Friday. Everything is keeping a low progile at the moment!

Why is the weather always lousy on Big Garden Birdwatch weekend?


----------



## Maggie3fan

My yard is certified by Audubon Society to be a wildlife refuge for birds. I get quail, blackbirds, chickadees. Goldfinches, house sparrows, Toehees, Juncos, Bluejays, Hawks and Falcons, here's more, but my coffee is ready. I have 8 feeders around and lots of birds


----------



## Blackdog1714

Birdfeeders = Squirrels = Destruction


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Birdfeeders = Squirrels = Destruction


No squirrels here ever. I have mega rats, voles, mice, skunks, 'coons, 'possums, foxes and Cougers. ha!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> No squirrels here ever. I have mega rats, voles, mice, skunks, 'coons, 'possums, foxes and Cougers. ha!


OH that is so inviting! Squirrels are the worst!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Here's a nice camera to ask your rich aunto get you for Christmas! It takes 4 photos at once from just slightly off from each other then stitches them together for the best photo
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZGKDGE/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



Yep, I have two of these. One for just gardening pix, one for getting wet in the water. ?‍ There are some really funny “reviews” of folks who allegedly bought & own one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Remember the old movie The Birds.



Yes.... Alfred Hitchcock - The Birds.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, I have two of these. One for just gardening pix, one for getting wet in the water. ?‍ There are some really funny “reviews” of folks who allegedly bought & own one.


A friend used to be a reporter and for a story he rented one. The photo was of the Southside Regional Medical Center in Petersburg. At a distance of 317 meters away in his photo you can clearly see a television screen with Jeopardy on. You can't read words or anything but you can easily tell it is the jeapordy board. A little rich for my blood, but the one that is in Ferrari red with a special gift bow is on my lottery win list!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Downtown Richmond during our snowpocalypse! Credit for the photo go to a co-worker. I just scout the locations she and the arty eye to shot!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Downtown Richmond during our snowpocalypse! Credit for the photo go to a co-worker. I just scout the locations she and the arty eye to shot!
> View attachment 316836


Oh that building is beautiful!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So a friend came and got me and we went on a day trip. She got on a 1 lane road in the Coast Range of Oregon, and for the next about 3 hours we never went over 25 and at times was 10-15 mph as it was a twisty turny road that at times was gravel. Much to my embarrassment, I had to have her pull over and I lost my lunch. Car sick? IDK but then I felt better, and some of the scenery was breathtaking. Notice the cave in this picture
> View attachment 316772
> 
> Out in the middle of the forest we found a fish ladder...
> View attachment 316773
> 
> Just so pretty...
> View attachment 316774


These are gorgeous.. I would have been the same as you.. I can’t ride in cars at all. Never have.. I’m a big truck kind of person. My daughter drives a mustang... I can’t ride with her anywhere and her driving is fine :-(... 

The view must have been worth the ride though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally a bit of Winter to the back garden.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We took a boat trip about an hour and a half from Auckland seafront to the amazing island nature reserve of Tiritiri Matangi Island and had a guide to help us.
> 
> There are no mammalian predators on the island and the birds, while cautious, don’t fear humans. Little Blue Penguin chicks huddled in a nest box awaiting their parents return were the best possible start.
> View attachment 316792
> View attachment 316793
> View attachment 316794
> 
> 
> Little Blue Penguin chicks
> View attachment 316795
> 
> 
> North Island Saddleback
> View attachment 316796
> 
> 
> Giant Weta (a huge cricket)
> View attachment 316797
> 
> 
> Kakariki (in Maori language Kakariki means green) or Red Crowned Parakeet
> View attachment 316798
> 
> 
> Bellbird
> View attachment 316799
> 
> 
> Pukeko (Swamphen) a relation of the comical looking ones we saw in Melbourne and our native Moorhen
> View attachment 316800
> 
> 
> Kereru (NZ Woodpigeon) these are big pigeons. Much bigger than our native Woodpigeons.
> View attachment 316801


That is beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally a bit of Winter to the back garden.
> 
> View attachment 316851


Fresh snow always looks better than brown and dreary!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, these were a gaggle of grackles. Shiny colorful iridescent colors, yellow around the eye.... (not sure why i typed starlings) !


Just blame it on the phone. I didn't know they were called a gaggle. I really like all birds but starlings and grackles are glutens. They eat everything and a lot of the really neat looking songbirds won't fight for their fair share.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Remember the old movie The Birds.


That's the movie I was thinking of. Great minds think alike ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My yard is certified by Audubon Society to be a wildlife refuge for birds. I get quail, blackbirds, chickadees. Goldfinches, house sparrows, Toehees, Juncos, Bluejays, Hawks and Falcons, here's more, but my coffee is ready. I have 8 feeders around and lots of birds


The best thing I ever did was plant a true crabapple tree in my yard. When it first got apples I thought it was really an apple tree. Even butterflies like it. I keep getting more and more really beautiful birds every year. The newest are the two different sizes of woodpeckers. I believe I got a Raven this year also. S/he looked like a crow but had a scraggly neck.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Downtown Richmond during our snowpocalypse! Credit for the photo go to a co-worker. I just scout the locations she and the arty eye to shot!
> View attachment 316836


Richmond is a beautiful city. I think we got more snow but it's melting fast.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally a bit of Winter to the back garden.
> 
> View attachment 316851


That's lovely.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's stopped raining for 5 minutes - cause for celebration!!!! ?
> I hope the snow wasn't as bad as it looked for those affected.
> Have a good Saturday!


It was beautiful this morning but turned to a little rain. It's Sunday and the snow is going going. It'll freeze tonight and we're supposed to get more snow. I don't really have to go anywhere so I'll just be watching the bird activity.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So a friend came and got me and we went on a day trip. She got on a 1 lane road in the Coast Range of Oregon, and for the next about 3 hours we never went over 25 and at times was 10-15 mph as it was a twisty turny road that at times was gravel. Much to my embarrassment, I had to have her pull over and I lost my lunch. Car sick? IDK but then I felt better, and some of the scenery was breathtaking. Notice the cave in this picture
> View attachment 316772
> 
> Out in the middle of the forest we found a fish ladder...
> View attachment 316773
> 
> Just so pretty...
> View attachment 316774


? Beautiful photos.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We took a boat trip about an hour and a half from Auckland seafront to the amazing island nature reserve of Tiritiri Matangi Island and had a guide to help us.
> 
> There are no mammalian predators on the island and the birds, while cautious, don’t fear humans. Little Blue Penguin chicks huddled in a nest box awaiting their parents return were the best possible start.
> View attachment 316792
> View attachment 316793
> View attachment 316794
> 
> 
> Little Blue Penguin chicks
> View attachment 316795
> 
> 
> North Island Saddleback
> View attachment 316796
> 
> 
> Giant Weta (a huge cricket)
> View attachment 316797
> 
> 
> Kakariki (in Maori language Kakariki means green) or Red Crowned Parakeet
> View attachment 316798
> 
> 
> Bellbird
> View attachment 316799
> 
> 
> Pukeko (Swamphen) a relation of the comical looking ones we saw in Melbourne and our native Moorhen
> View attachment 316800
> 
> 
> Kereru (NZ Woodpigeon) these are big pigeons. Much bigger than our native Woodpigeons.
> View attachment 316801


Wow. What a wonderful nature preserve. I've only read about preserves that protect the wildlife and how they become at peace.?


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Birdfeeders = Squirrels = Destruction


Not here. I have squirrel-proof feeders. The ports close if somethingnheavy pulls on the perch. (PestOff feeders by Roamwild). My other feeders hang below perspex (plexiglass) squirrel baffle domes, The grey squirrels have given up!

Every now and then a youngster wastes time making valiant attempts and then moves on.

I hate grey squirrels. A decade ago I watched one chew its way into our roof space so high up I couldn’t do anything about it. It took 2 months to catch it in a non humane rat trap and it had done significant damage. They aren’t native here and I have no time for these US imports despite my wildlife loving credential.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have blackbirds, blue t-ts, chaffinch, greenfinches, great spotted woodpecker, house sparrows, collared dove, woodpigeons, magpie but in quite small numbers due to a Sparrowhawk kill on Friday. Everything is keeping a low progile at the moment!
> 
> Why is the weather always lousy on Big Garden Birdwatch weekend?


I've always thought January is a strange and very unpredictable month to do it but maybe it's because people feed more in the winter so more birds are visiting.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Birdfeeders = Squirrels = Destruction


No squirrels here


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> So a friend came and got me and we went on a day trip. She got on a 1 lane road in the Coast Range of Oregon, and for the next about 3 hours we never went over 25 and at times was 10-15 mph as it was a twisty turny road that at times was gravel. Much to my embarrassment, I had to have her pull over and I lost my lunch. Car sick? IDK but then I felt better, and some of the scenery was breathtaking. Notice the cave in this picture
> View attachment 316772
> 
> Out in the middle of the forest we found a fish ladder...
> View attachment 316773
> 
> Just so pretty...
> View attachment 316774


Used to get car sick all the time because I was nearsighted, even with eyeglasses, until I got contacts. Last time, was in my late 50's at night on a long windy road which was supposed to be very scenic, after some greasy fast food french fries.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Not here. I have squirrel-proof feeders. The ports close if somethingnheavy pulls on the perch. (PestOff feeders by Roamwild). My other feeders hang below perspex (plexiglass) squirrel baffle domes, The grey squirrels have given up!
> 
> Every now and then a youngster wastes time making valiant attempts and then moves on.
> 
> I hate grey squirrels. A decade ago I watched one chew its way into our roof space so high up I couldn’t do anything about it. It took 2 months to catch it in a non humane rat trap and it had done significant damage. They aren’t native here and I have no time for these US imports despite my wildlife loving credential.


I only would want a squirrel as a caged pet. They're fun. Maybe they were actually imported as pets and escaped or released. But not in the attic of our home.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those enjoying sun, wind or just rain, here are a few minutes of peace & quiet. Snow falling & birds. Many of the regulars were hunkered down during the snow. Squirrels and Blue Jays active early.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've always thought January is a strange and very unpredictable month to do it but maybe it's because people feed more in the winter so more birds are visiting.


I don't know. Today was kinda crazy. I'm wondering why I saw a young female cardinal today and I know she was young because of her size. She was gobbling down the mix I bought yesterday like she really needed it. She even let me watch her from the window. Where is my camera when I need it?


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: The road trip began and we left Auckland heading for Hamilton via a scenic route along a stretch of the Pacific Coast Road. We stopped at Miranda Shorebird Centre to take in a little birdwatching. 

The heat haze made photography near impossible, so you will have to take our word for it that there were hundreds of Wrybills, Pied Oystercatchers and Bar-Tailed Godwits. The resident White Faced Herons, about the size of a cattle egret, are everywhere on farmland and in the water... a novelty at this time we were ignoring them by the end of our trip!

In Hamilton in the evening we did a barbecue river cruise and enjoyed delicious steaks while watching the world go by.


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning all.
Happy Monday and 1st February!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bright new Hibiscus bloom for February. Snow off and on all day yesterday - blooms inside today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon everyone! Here is a question for you. 
Why is a banana considered a berry?
But a strawberry is not a berry?????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some CDR folks getting hammered today....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is a question for you.
> Why is a banana considered a berry?
> But a strawberry is not a berry?????



Hhhhmmmm... i would have called it more a stalky grass...but “berry”? Who is feeding you berries. ?

But there’s more.

 A banana is considered an herb in botanical terms because it never forms a woody stem (or trunk) the way a tree does. Rather, it forms a succulent stalk, or pseudostem. The pseudostem begins as a small shoot from an underground rhizome called a corm.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here is a question for you.
> Why is a banana considered a berry?
> But a strawberry is not a berry?????


?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: The road trip began and we left Auckland heading for Hamilton via a scenic route along a stretch of the Pacific Coast Road. We stopped at Miranda Shorebird Centre to take in a little birdwatching.
> 
> The heat haze made photography near impossible, so you will have to take our word for it that there were hundreds of Wrybills, Pied Oystercatchers and Bar-Tailed Godwits. The resident White Faced Herons, about the size of a cattle egret, are everywhere on farmland and in the water... a novelty at this time we were ignoring them by the end of our trip!
> 
> In Hamilton in the evening we did a barbecue river cruise and enjoyed delicious steaks while watching the world go by.
> View attachment 316915
> View attachment 316916
> View attachment 316917
> View attachment 316918


Beautiful photos as usual and guess what. I cooked some swede today ? It's not bad considering it's my first time and had no clue how to cook it right.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning all.
> Happy Monday and 1st February!


I tried to cook swede today. I like it mashed with butter.?


----------



## Cathie G

Darn those sparrows. Now I feel guilty. They hate the new song bird and cardinal food and are throwing it all the way across the front of my house! It's even landing on the front walkway. I guess I'll have to add some seeds they like so they'll be a bit more careful with what they throw out.? I'm going to have sunflowers growing everywhere if the cardinals don't get busy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhhmmmm... i would have called it more a stalky grass...but “berry”? Who is feeding you berries. ?
> 
> But there’s more.
> 
> ➡ A banana is considered an herb in botanical terms because it never forms a woody stem (or trunk) the way a tree does. Rather, it forms a succulent stalk, or pseudostem. The pseudostem begins as a small shoot from an underground rhizome called a corm.


Here is what I get from Google. 









Why Are Bananas Berries, But Strawberries Aren't?


Why are berries so very hard to define?




www.livescience.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I only would want a squirrel as a caged pet. They're fun. Maybe they were actually imported as pets and escaped or released. But not in the attic of our home.


There pretty good in a pan with a nicely seasoned roux.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off and on snow, sleet here today. 

Nice evening snow set...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> There pretty good in a pan with a nicely seasoned roux.??


I won't be doing squirrel anytime soon. They're too squirrelly. But I sure do like a good roux with chicken. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally found it!

The perfect reptilian pet for folks who live in small spaces with aspirations for Galapagos, Aldabras or more...

 https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...eleon-smallest-reptile-discovered-madagascar/


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally a bit of snow & ice.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhhmmmm... i would have called it more a stalky grass...but “berry”? Who is feeding you berries. ?
> 
> But there’s more.
> 
> ➡ A banana is considered an herb in botanical terms because it never forms a woody stem (or trunk) the way a tree does. Rather, it forms a succulent stalk, or pseudostem. The pseudostem begins as a small shoot from an underground rhizome called a corm.


I'm not very smart, but don't bananas grow on trees? A large woody stem?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally found it!
> 
> The perfect reptilian pet for folks who live in small spaces with aspirations for Galapagos, Aldabras or more...
> 
> ➡➡ https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...eleon-smallest-reptile-discovered-madagascar/


Sounds interesting, I cant read the whole article because a window pops up and says enter your email address to finish reading. ??


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Beautiful photos as usual and guess what. I cooked some swede today ? It's not bad considering it's my first time and had no clue how to cook it right.


I literally cut it into small bits (half inch cubes) and microwave it with a small amount of water until soft. Then drain the excess liquid and mash.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: we started by visiting Waitomo Glowworm Caves. The glowworms are fly maggots dangling from fine threads from the cave ceiling. No photos allowed there, but at neighbouring Ruakiri Caves photos are allowed in parts so we were able to record these creatures trying to attract their dinner which would be captured on fine dangling threads like a spider. Ruakiri was also the inspiration for Gollum’s cave in the Hobbit film.

We then went for a loooong walk on the Waitomo Walkway accompanied by loads of Sacred Kingfishers and Fantails. The Fantails are pretty little birds like long tailed t-ts batting around in groups in the trees. They accompanied us on many of our walks and were very difficult to photograph!

Ruakuri Caves





Waitomo Walkway





Sacred Kingfisher (not a native species, but naturalised and widely found)



Fantail



Masked Lapwing



Green Gecko


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still snowing this morning. Happy Groundhog Day


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning,
A showery day here but the sun is trying to peep through the clouds.
Highs of 11C today but won't last long as dropping again towards weekend and back to a high of 1C by Monday. It could all change though.
I'm trying to lure Lola out. 
He's peeping out from his hide but is obviously waiting for room service again.
He's a lazy tort!
Have a good Tuesday!


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> I literally cut it into small bits (half inch cubes) and microwave it with a small amount of water until soft. Then drain the excess liquid and mash.





Cathie G said:


> Beautiful photos as usual and guess what. I cooked some swede today ? It's not bad considering it's my first time and had no clue how to cook it right.


Swede? A tall blonde with blue eyes, and you are talking about cooking him? Silence of the Tortoises


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow about finished - a few glimpses of sunshine. Sidewalk and driveway cleaned - let the sun’s rays do its magic.

Nandina buried, while the Hibiscus scoffs at the snowfall from inside the sunroom.



Hibiscus



Nandina Frozen in Time


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Snow about finished - a few glimpses of sunshine. Sidewalk and driveway cleaned - let the sun’s rays do its magic.
> 
> Nandina buried, while the Hibiscus scoffs at the snowfall from inside the sunroom.
> 
> View attachment 317081
> 
> Hibiscus
> 
> View attachment 317082
> 
> Nandina Frozen in Time


just freakin beautiful


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning,
> A showery day here but the sun is trying to peep through the clouds.
> Highs of 11C today but won't last long as dropping again towards weekend and back to a high of 1C by Monday. It could all change though.
> I'm trying to lure Lola out.
> He's peeping out from his hide but is obviously waiting for room service again.
> He's a lazy tort!
> Have a good Tuesday!


Only 55° here today. Won't be seeing Opo today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

This morning.


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> Beautiful photos as usual and guess what. I cooked some swede today ? It's not bad considering it's my first time and had no clue how to cook it right.


You might like to try some nutmeg added to the mashed swede


----------



## JoesMum

Family outing this evening to the mass testing centre at The Hop Farm about 8 miles from here - results in under an hour while we were having dinner - all negative. 

Flooding meant we had to go “the long route” as some lanes are closed. 

All very efficiently organised by the army. Once in our cubicle, orders were definitely barked

“Blow your Nose! 
Put your tissue in the bin!
Gel your hands!
Turn round and face me!” ?

We passed as we were able to follow instructions... some took a bit longer after failing to understand the bit about don’t let your swab touch anything and putting it down on the table ?

Covid is going down rapidly round here, but they’ve detected some cases of the South African variant in Maidstone which is only 15 miles away. The government has started a programme going house to house doing tests on everyone in that town


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Family outing this evening to the mass testing centre at The Hop Farm about 8 miles from here - results in under an hour while we were having dinner - all negative.
> 
> Flooding meant we had to go “the long route” as some lanes are closed.
> 
> All very efficiently organised by the army. Once in our cubicle, orders were definitely barked
> 
> “Blow your Nose!
> Put your tissue in the bin!
> Gel your hands!
> Turn round and face me!” ?
> 
> We passed as we were able to follow instructions... some took a bit longer after failing to understand the bit about don’t let your swab touch anything and putting it down on the table ?
> 
> Covid is going down rapidly round here, but they’ve detected some cases of the South African variant in Maidstone which is only 15 miles away. The government has started a programme going house to house doing tests on everyone in that town




I read this morning of a new Kent variant of COVID. Will it ever end!?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Family outing this evening to the mass testing centre at The Hop Farm about 8 miles from here - results in under an hour while we were having dinner - all negative.
> 
> Flooding meant we had to go “the long route” as some lanes are closed.
> 
> All very efficiently organised by the army. Once in our cubicle, orders were definitely barked
> 
> “Blow your Nose!
> Put your tissue in the bin!
> Gel your hands!
> Turn round and face me!” ?
> 
> We passed as we were able to follow instructions... some took a bit longer after failing to understand the bit about don’t let your swab touch anything and putting it down on the table ?
> 
> Covid is going down rapidly round here, but they’ve detected some cases of the South African variant in Maidstone which is only 15 miles away. The government has started a programme going house to house doing tests on everyone in that town



When I first started reading your post I thought you were beer tasting at the Hop Farm!
Are they testing everyone in England now?
SA variant been found in Wales too.
Worrying that 2 new mutations of the original virus in the UK have been found.

So sad about Captain Tom ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds interesting, I cant read the whole article because a window pops up and says enter your email address to finish reading. ??


Me too but I might do it because I do enjoy national geographic. The only thing that stops me is more emails.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I literally cut it into small bits (half inch cubes) and microwave it with a small amount of water until soft. Then drain the excess liquid and mash.


I did add butter after cooking it like for mashed potatoes then mashed with a fork. I think I would like it with a little salt added. I'm not sure if before or after cooking. I really liked it. It's a bit sweeter than turnips but still very good.? And it was a new food. I get so bored with the same old stuff.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> When I first started reading your post I thought you were beer tasting at the Hop Farm!
> Are they testing everyone in England now?
> SA variant been found in Wales too.
> Worrying that 2 new mutations of the original virus in the UK have been found.
> 
> So sad about Captain Tom ?


I saw that about Captain Tom this morning and it made me really sad also. He became respected here also. The mutations are also here in the US. Those cases are not connected with traveling. Really viruses do that. They mutate. I'm not making light of any of it but I really wish they would tone down on the fear factor. Covid-19 was really hard to go through with emphysema and copd and I lived. My 2 brothers went through it with very few symptoms. It would help people to know it isn't a death sentence.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: we started by visiting Waitomo Glowworm Caves. The glowworms are fly maggots dangling from fine threads from the cave ceiling. No photos allowed there, but at neighbouring Ruakiri Caves photos are allowed in parts so we were able to record these creatures trying to attract their dinner which would be captured on fine dangling threads like a spider. Ruakiri was also the inspiration for Gollum’s cave in the Hobbit film.
> 
> We then went for a loooong walk on the Waitomo Walkway accompanied by loads of Sacred Kingfishers and Fantails. The Fantails are pretty little birds like long tailed t-ts batting around in groups in the trees. They accompanied us on many of our walks and were very difficult to photograph!
> 
> Ruakuri Caves
> View attachment 317058
> View attachment 317059
> View attachment 317060
> 
> 
> Waitomo Walkway
> View attachment 317061
> View attachment 317062
> View attachment 317063
> 
> 
> Sacred Kingfisher (not a native species, but naturalised and widely found)
> View attachment 317064
> 
> 
> Fantail
> View attachment 317065
> 
> 
> Masked Lapwing
> View attachment 317066
> 
> 
> Green Gecko
> View attachment 317067


All of the birds and photos were wonderful but I think my favorite is the kingfisher. He has a beak that's comparable to Jimmy Durante's nose. So cute ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I read this morning of a new Kent variant of COVID. Will it ever end!?


The Kent variant was detected quite a while ago - around Christmas. It’s a version that spreads quicker than the original strain. It doesn't appear to be any more severe - although that’s still pretty bad. 

What they have picked up now in a small number of locations across the country is the South African variant which emerged in January. This one is of concern because people with it don’t have any obvious connection with South Africa.


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> You might like to try some nutmeg added to the mashed swede


I don't like nutmeg but you are right about adding a spice. I do like it mashed with butter. But it's one of those veggies that a favorite spice and a different way of cooking would just change it up a bit. It kinda reminds me of the difference between a potato and a sweet potato. Turnip or rutabaga. I'm so glad I tried it.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Swede? A tall blonde with blue eyes, and you are talking about cooking him? Silence of the Tortoises


I'm too old to be thinking that way ? I can still look through and think ? oh how cute!?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> When I first started reading your post I thought you were beer tasting at the Hop Farm!
> Are they testing everyone in England now?
> SA variant been found in Wales too.
> Worrying that 2 new mutations of the original virus in the UK have been found.
> 
> So sad about Captain Tom ?


Kent is/was the centre of hop growing in the UK. When we moved to this area in 1992 hops, apples and cherries were the major crops. Sadly, the hop gardens have largely disappeared since we arrived. The breweries are buying overseas. It’s a real shame  

The Hop Farm used to be the hop farm for the Whitbread brewery chain ome of the UK’s biggest brewers. It was famous for the Shire Horses which pulled drays around London and the horses came to Kent for a holiday every year. You probably saw them on Blue Peter like I did  The Hop Farm was sold by Whitbread’s and has become a tourist attraction now.

Kent has become an area of major concern due to the high infection rate which skyrocketed over Christmas and the New Year. Consequently mass testing has been set up across the county. It’s such a huge county that there’s a big variation in infection rates though. The areas of most concern are the high population areas along the north Kent coast: Dartford, Sheppey, Medway, Thanet. The more rural parts of the county have much less of a problem.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The Kent variant was detected quite a while ago - around Christmas. It’s a version that spreads quicker than the original strain. It doesn't appear to be any more severe - although that’s still pretty bad.
> 
> What they have picked up now in a small number of locations across the country is the South African variant which emerged in January. This one is of concern because people with it don’t have any obvious connection with South Africa.



Yep, SA mutation here now too. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I don't like nutmeg but you are right about adding a spice. I do like it mashed with butter. But it's one of those veggies that a favorite spice and a different way of cooking would just change it up a bit. It kinda reminds me of the difference between a potato and a sweet potato. Turnip or rutabaga. I'm so glad I tried it.?



Garlic, salt & pepper & a good dab of butter.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Garlic, salt & pepper & a good dab of butter.


I've looked up some recipes and next time it's roasted with what you said. They might even be better than sweet potato fries ??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still snowing this morning. Happy Groundhog Day
> 
> View attachment 317072


You have such a lovely back garden. We had more snow and so much ice under it that we had a level 2 snow day again. I did watch the groundhog day celebrations and listened to the weather man claiming he's more accurate ?


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We drove from Hamilton to Rotorua, centre of geothermal activity. It seemed like every property had hot springs bubbling on it and there was a vague smell of sulphur about. Our motel had two geothermal baths and the water is reputed to heal everything; we gave it a try.

After our self-catered dinner the first stop was the high level walkway of the Redwoods Treewalk. Then the tranquility of Lake Okareka. And finally a trip up in the Skyline cable car to go stargazing where some mighty powerful telescopes showed us the wonders of our universe.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..


After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(

I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.



Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..
> View attachment 317151
> 
> After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(
> 
> I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.
> View attachment 317152
> 
> 
> Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!


Beautiful, where's your mask!?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Beautiful, where's your mask!?


I didn’t worry that the ghosts would be carrying sickness... but I didn’t run into any anyway ( much to my disappointment ) ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, as usual, I'm a day late and a dollar short. I just read in this mornings Corvallis Gazette-Times, 7 pages this morning, anyway, I send my thoughts and prayers to my UK friends on the death of Captain Tom. You talked about him before, and I just passed it over cuz I didn't understand. But now I do, what an example to look up to. RIP Captain Tom


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..
> View attachment 317151
> 
> After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(
> 
> I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.
> View attachment 317152
> 
> 
> Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!


You have been a busy bee!
I love your grandparents home - I think I would be very living there!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Well, as usual, I'm a day late and a dollar short. I just read in this mornings Corvallis Gazette-Times, 7 pages this morning, anyway, I send my thoughts and prayers to my UK friends on the death of Captain Tom. You talked about him before, and I just passed it over cuz I didn't understand. But now I do, what an example to look up to. RIP Captain Tom


He was a very special, humble man, so sad that covid got him in the end and he didn't pass quietly at home.
He lead a full life right to the end and will always be remembered for his amazing fund raising.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..
> View attachment 317151
> 
> After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(
> 
> I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.
> View attachment 317152
> 
> 
> Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!


I’m so glad you got some “me time” in.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Beautiful, where's your mask!?


I don’t think she’s got time to be a Highwayman too


----------



## JoesMum

Chocolate Crunch Cake: I found this recipe that I haven’t made in 30 years and decided it needed to be made again. The original recipe sultanas were replaced with chopped stem ginger and the result is amazing! Very simple to make. Let’s just forget about the calories OK?!




The recipe is so old it was in imperial measurements - which will suit those in the USA - I tried to update it!

10oz/300g plain cooking chocolate (6oz/170g for the cake and the rest for the topping)

14oz/397g tin of condensed milk

4oz/115g butter/margarine (I used a tub of Stork)

10oz/285g rich tea biscuits

6 balls of stem ginger - drained of syrup and chopped into small pieces

20cm/8” square cake/brownie tin lined with foil

Crumble the biscuits reasonably finely (you do want some bigger bits but nothing too large)

Mix in the chopped stem ginger

Melt together the condensed milk, 6oz/170g chocolate and butter/marg

Pour into the biscuit mix and stir thoroughly. 

Press into the cake tin and put in the fridge for 1 hour. 

Melt the remaining chocolate and spread over the cake then return to the fridge and chill for another hour.

Leave in tin, and cut into portions with a table knife. Return to fridge to really harden up if you can wait that long ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I saw that about Captain Tom this morning and it made me really sad also. He became respected here also. The mutations are also here in the US. Those cases are not connected with traveling. Really viruses do that. They mutate. I'm not making light of any of it but I really wish they would tone down on the fear factor. Covid-19 was really hard to go through with emphysema and copd and I lived. My 2 brothers went through it with very few symptoms. It would help people to know it isn't a death sentence.?


Congrats on surviving!! I know 2 people in their late 80s who survived it as well. Fatal gun shot victims are not having the same luck, however.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Chocolate Crunch Cake: I found this recipe that I haven’t made in 30 years and decided it needed to be made again. The original recipe sultanas were replaced with chopped stem ginger and the result is amazing! Very simple to make. Let’s just forget about the calories OK?!
> 
> View attachment 317155
> 
> 
> The recipe is so old it was in imperial measurements - which will suit those in the USA - I tried to update it!
> 
> 10oz/300g plain cooking chocolate (6oz/170g for the cake and the rest for the topping)
> 
> 14oz/397g tin of condensed milk
> 
> 4oz/115g butter/margarine (I used a tub of Stork)
> 
> 10oz/285g rich tea biscuits
> 
> 6 balls of stem ginger - drained of syrup and chopped into small pieces
> 
> 20cm/8” square cake/brownie tin lined with foil
> 
> Crumble the biscuits reasonably finely (you do want some bigger bits but nothing too large)
> 
> Mix in the chopped stem ginger
> 
> Melt together the condensed milk, 6oz/170g chocolate and butter/marg
> 
> Pour into the biscuit mix and stir thoroughly.
> 
> Press into the cake tin and put in the fridge for 1 hour.
> 
> Melt the remaining chocolate and spread over the cake then return to the fridge and chill for another hour.
> 
> Leave in tin, and cut into portions with a table knife. Return to fridge to really harden up if you can wait that long ?




Looks great!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> You have been a busy bee!
> I love your grandparents home - I think I would be very living there!


Unfortunately, there are suspicious neighbors there now. It used to be a quiet street. I will be renting it though if you’d like to move to the USA... nice size property in back for Lola I will bring wine!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Chocolate Crunch Cake: I found this recipe that I haven’t made in 30 years and decided it needed to be made again. The original recipe sultanas were replaced with chopped stem ginger and the result is amazing! Very simple to make. Let’s just forget about the calories OK?!
> 
> View attachment 317155
> 
> 
> The recipe is so old it was in imperial measurements - which will suit those in the USA - I tried to update it!
> 
> 10oz/300g plain cooking chocolate (6oz/170g for the cake and the rest for the topping)
> 
> 14oz/397g tin of condensed milk
> 
> 4oz/115g butter/margarine (I used a tub of Stork)
> 
> 10oz/285g rich tea biscuits
> 
> 6 balls of stem ginger - drained of syrup and chopped into small pieces
> 
> 20cm/8” square cake/brownie tin lined with foil
> 
> Crumble the biscuits reasonably finely (you do want some bigger bits but nothing too large)
> 
> Mix in the chopped stem ginger
> 
> Melt together the condensed milk, 6oz/170g chocolate and butter/marg
> 
> Pour into the biscuit mix and stir thoroughly.
> 
> Press into the cake tin and put in the fridge for 1 hour.
> 
> Melt the remaining chocolate and spread over the cake then return to the fridge and chill for another hour.
> 
> Leave in tin, and cut into portions with a table knife. Return to fridge to really harden up if you can wait that long ?


This looks amazing but I’m unsure about the tea biscuits... biscotti maybe??


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..
> View attachment 317151
> 
> After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(
> 
> I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.
> View attachment 317152
> 
> 
> Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!



Wow....I thought that you had been unusually quiet. But wow, so busy. Nice looking new roof.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....I thought that you had been unusually quiet. But wow, so busy. Nice looking new roof.


Busy is good right now Jess is still making good progress and has went back to work at her old job as a hostess. She interviewed earlier this week at an insurance agency. She hopes to get licensed when she graduates (NEXT MONTH!!!) and build a career... She’s gung ho to jump into her adult life... SIGHHHHH .. Ally has swapped out Athletics courses in school for Theater.. And Jayden has joined Taekwando...


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We drove from Hamilton to Rotorua, centre of geothermal activity. It seemed like every property had hot springs bubbling on it and there was a vague smell of sulphur about. Our motel had two geothermal baths and the water is reputed to heal everything; we gave it a try.
> 
> After our self-catered dinner the first stop was the high level walkway of the Redwoods Treewalk. Then the tranquility of Lake Okareka. And finally a trip up in the Skyline cable car to go stargazing where some mighty powerful telescopes showed us the wonders of our universe.
> View attachment 317138
> View attachment 317139
> View attachment 317140
> View attachment 317141
> View attachment 317142
> View attachment 317143
> View attachment 317144
> View attachment 317145
> View attachment 317146


Absolutely beautiful!❤


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..
> View attachment 317151
> 
> After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(
> 
> I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.
> View attachment 317152
> 
> 
> Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!


Work and then some me time. Perfect schedule!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Busy is good right now Jess is still making good progress and has went back to work at her old job as a hostess. She interviewed earlier this week at an insurance agency. She hopes to get licensed when she graduates (NEXT MONTH!!!) and build a career... She’s gung ho to jump into her adult life... SIGHHHHH .. Ally has swapped out Athletics courses in school for Theater.. And Jayden has joined Taekwando...


How is therapy going with Jess?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Chocolate Crunch Cake: I found this recipe that I haven’t made in 30 years and decided it needed to be made again. The original recipe sultanas were replaced with chopped stem ginger and the result is amazing! Very simple to make. Let’s just forget about the calories OK?!
> 
> View attachment 317155
> 
> 
> The recipe is so old it was in imperial measurements - which will suit those in the USA - I tried to update it!
> 
> 10oz/300g plain cooking chocolate (6oz/170g for the cake and the rest for the topping)
> 
> 14oz/397g tin of condensed milk
> 
> 4oz/115g butter/margarine (I used a tub of Stork)
> 
> 10oz/285g rich tea biscuits
> 
> 6 balls of stem ginger - drained of syrup and chopped into small pieces
> 
> 20cm/8” square cake/brownie tin lined with foil
> 
> Crumble the biscuits reasonably finely (you do want some bigger bits but nothing too large)
> 
> Mix in the chopped stem ginger
> 
> Melt together the condensed milk, 6oz/170g chocolate and butter/marg
> 
> Pour into the biscuit mix and stir thoroughly.
> 
> Press into the cake tin and put in the fridge for 1 hour.
> 
> Melt the remaining chocolate and spread over the cake then return to the fridge and chill for another hour.
> 
> Leave in tin, and cut into portions with a table knife. Return to fridge to really harden up if you can wait that long ?


Ohhhhh I can't show that recipe to Rose. 
I would eat the whole pan!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> This looks amazing but I’m unsure about the tea biscuits... biscotti maybe??


Rich tea are very plain sweet biscuits. Like digestive biscuits but a bit firmer. Any crunchy biscuit you can crumble would probably do the job


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Rich tea are very plain sweet biscuits. Like digestive biscuits but a bit firmer. Any crunchy biscuit you can crumble would probably do the job



......and for us Yanks on this side of the pond UK “biscuits” are US “cookies”.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> How is therapy going with Jess?


It’s going well I think.. she told me yesterday that her arm “felt cold” ... she was so excited to be feeling anything besides nerves! She’s getting more strength back.. more control, I guess you could say.. Are you ready to get your prosthetic back on?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Rich tea are very plain sweet biscuits. Like digestive biscuits but a bit firmer. Any crunchy biscuit you can crumble would probably do the job


I can handle that! I really want to make that but it’s going to have to wait a few more weeks. I’m deep in my diet))


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Rich tea are very plain sweet biscuits. Like digestive biscuits but a bit firmer. Any crunchy biscuit you can crumble would probably do the job


These are Rich Tea biscuits. They’re the best kind for dunking in your cup of tea or coffee in my opinion


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> These are Rich Tea biscuits. They’re the best kind for dunking in your cup of tea or coffee in my opinion
> View attachment 317182


I think I would use our vanilla wafers here. They are very crunchy. A light but not overly sweet cookie. People use them here with Banana pudding.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It’s going well I think.. she told me yesterday that her arm “felt cold” ... she was so excited to be feeling anything besides nerves! She’s getting more strength back.. more control, I guess you could say.. Are you ready to get your prosthetic back on?


I experience coldness on the tip of my amputated arm. I think it's blood flow. Sometimes it's ice cold. I had the stitches removed last week but at one end of the incision still bleeds. I really depend on that arm to transfer in and out from wheelchair to other chairs or bed. I try to use my elbow but some transfers are more stable with the forearm. So I haven't put my prosthetic on. When using the cross trainer. I keep that arm tight to my chest. Rose put steri strips on that section of the wound. Seems to be slowing the bleeding down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> ......and for us Yanks on this side of the pond UK “biscuits” are US “cookies”.


I run into that with Rose being from the Philippines. Cookies are biscuits.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Congrats on surviving!! I know 2 people in their late 80s who survived it as well. Fatal gun shot victims are not having the same luck, however.


Yes and the truth won't be known. The only reason one of my brothers got tested is because I told him I was positive. He had what he thought was a slight cold. I think the numbers of people that have had covid 19 is much higher than what is being said. Yes we should quarantine and wear masks and take precautions but we probably should do that anyway. Also there was a period of time that I really didn't know that I was sick because it's the same thing I always go through. What protected others was the fact that I don't go out much anyway and was taking the extra precautions. I got it from the grocery store and how are you supposed to quit eating for a year. Sorry I'm just frustrated with the dumb stuff. You can't even believe the list of chores they gave me at the doctor's office when my developmentally disabled brother and I visited. I was way worse then him but they told me what he would need but I guess I already knew that because I was already doing it for myself. I'm still here and I thank the Lord for it ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Busy is good right now Jess is still making good progress and has went back to work at her old job as a hostess. She interviewed earlier this week at an insurance agency. She hopes to get licensed when she graduates (NEXT MONTH!!!) and build a career... She’s gung ho to jump into her adult life... SIGHHHHH .. Ally has swapped out Athletics courses in school for Theater.. And Jayden has joined Taekwando...


Wow give Jess a hug from me. She's inspiring. I didn't see all you've been up to yet but so are you ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes and the truth won't be known. The only reason one of my brothers got tested is because I told him I was positive. He had what he thought was a slight cold. I think the numbers of people that have had covid 19 is much higher than what is being said. Yes we should quarantine and wear masks and take precautions but we probably should do that anyway. Also there was a period of time that I really didn't know that I was sick because it's the same thing I always go through. What protected others was the fact that I don't go out much anyway and was taking the extra precautions. I got it from the grocery store and how are you supposed to quit eating for a year. Sorry I'm just frustrated with the dumb stuff. You can't even believe the list of chores they gave me at the doctor's office when my developmentally disabled brother and I visited. I was way worse then him but they told me what he would need but I guess I already knew that because I was already doing it for myself. I'm still here and I thank the Lord for it ☺?


Yes! You are not going anywhere!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It’s going well I think.. she told me yesterday that her arm “felt cold” ... she was so excited to be feeling anything besides nerves! She’s getting more strength back.. more control, I guess you could say.. Are you ready to get your prosthetic back on?


Heather my son just sent this to me today. 
He says a friend involved in a bad auto accident tried this and it worked. I am waiting for a call back from them. 
Don't know if it might be beneficial for Jess in the future. 








Breakthrough Treatment for Pain


Drug-Free Treatment for Pain Management Outsmart Pain™ for Your Patients The SPRINT System is a breakthrough treatment for chronic and acute pain




www.sprtherapeutics.com


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..
> View attachment 317151
> 
> After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(
> 
> I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.
> View attachment 317152
> 
> 
> Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!


I'm so sorry to see your father passed. It's a lot to go through in such a short amount of time with everything else on your agenda.? You and your horse make a wonderful couple though. How's Cinder? I miss her pictures.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes! You are not going anywhere!?


Well...at least for now.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ohhhhh I can't show that recipe to Rose.
> I would eat the whole pan!


That looks tooo goood! I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A sailor’s delight kind of night. Nos da alles!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A sailor’s delight kind of night. Nos da alles!
> 
> View attachment 317191


Nos Da Mark.
Hope tomorrow is as good as the sky promises.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A sailor’s delight kind of night. Nos da alles!
> 
> View attachment 317191


Let's hope.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Heather my son just sent this to me today.
> He says a friend involved in a bad auto accident tried this and it worked. I am waiting for a call back from them.
> Don't know if it might be beneficial for Jess in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakthrough Treatment for Pain
> 
> 
> Drug-Free Treatment for Pain Management Outsmart Pain™ for Your Patients The SPRINT System is a breakthrough treatment for chronic and acute pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sprtherapeutics.com


I saved that to my list in case we need it . Thank you. modern treatments are amazing now


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm so sorry to see your father passed. It's a lot to go through in such a short amount of time with everything else on your agenda.? You and your horse make a wonderful couple though. How's Cinder? I miss her pictures.


Thank you.. it sucks:-(. But Cinder has been my rock... she’s Fine as frog hair. !



This was watching Jayden at taekwando


And this was a trip to Walmart for junk food for Ally and a friend... “girls night” .. lol


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I think I would use our vanilla wafers here. They are very crunchy. A light but not overly sweet cookie. People use them here with Banana pudding.
> View attachment 317188


They might be OK. You want something that won’t go instantly mushy when mixed with the wet ingredients. Amaretti biscuits would work.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We realised something odd was happening. Just two days before, the glowworm caves were heaving with tourists and today there were very few. The NZ government had blocked arrivals from China due to covid and they had gone! While the locals were hugely concerned about the impact on the tourist economy, for us it meant the rest of our stay was very uncrowded even in the biggest tourist hotspots.

We had a day of volcanic activity, bubbling muds, lakes in varying colours and steaming fumaroles at Wai-O-Tapu then at Waimangu. The latter also had a couple of obliging geysers and a boat trip on a lake in a volcano crater. Also our first Tomtit sighting ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a damp and grey Wales.
I thought we were in for a few days of cold, dry days but seems that changed overnight,
Never mind there is a song playing on the radio that always makes me smile so I'll share it with you
Listen carefully to the lyrics and it may make you smile too


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a damp and grey Wales.
> I thought we were in for a few days of cold, dry days but seems that changed overnight,
> Never mind there is a song playing on the radio that always makes me smile so I'll share it with you
> Listen carefully to the lyrics and it may make you smile too


That was great! Now the repeating chorus is going to play in my head all day!????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Why are hedgehogs so fashionable?
Because they are always dressed to quill!
????


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you.. it sucks:-(. But Cinder has been my rock... she’s Fine as frog hair. !
> View attachment 317205
> View attachment 317206
> 
> This was watching Jayden at taekwando
> View attachment 317207
> 
> And this was a trip to Walmart for junk food for Ally and a friend... “girls night” .. lol


She makes me laugh every time I see her darling face. I've never seen or noticed a lot of posts of Ally but I'll keep her in good thoughts and prayers from now on too. Jayden and Jess you and hubby were a given. Now Ally along with Cinder and Ready. You have a big family. I don't even know the rest of the names of all the critters. How wonderful!?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We realised something odd was happening. Just two days before, the glowworm caves were heaving with tourists and today there were very few. The NZ government had blocked arrivals from China due to covid and they had gone! While the locals were hugely concerned about the impact on the tourist economy, for us it meant the rest of our stay was very uncrowded even in the biggest tourist hotspots.
> 
> We had a day of volcanic activity, bubbling muds, lakes in varying colours and steaming fumaroles at Wai-O-Tapu then at Waimangu. The latter also had a couple of obliging geysers and a boat trip on a lake in a volcano crater. Also our first Tomtit sighting ?
> View attachment 317215
> View attachment 317216
> View attachment 317217
> View attachment 317218
> View attachment 317219
> View attachment 317220
> View attachment 317221
> View attachment 317222
> View attachment 317223
> View attachment 317224


On this batch I can't pick a favorite. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you.. it sucks:-(. But Cinder has been my rock... she’s Fine as frog hair. !
> View attachment 317205
> View attachment 317206
> 
> This was watching Jayden at taekwando
> View attachment 317207
> 
> And this was a trip to Walmart for junk food for Ally and a friend... “girls night” .. lol


I don't even have to ask which one's Ally. She's the girl with an attitude ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a damp and grey Wales.
> I thought we were in for a few days of cold, dry days but seems that changed overnight,
> Never mind there is a song playing on the radio that always makes me smile so I'll share it with you
> Listen carefully to the lyrics and it may make you smile too


Well... I did have to listen and so you know what happens.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> They might be OK. You want something that won’t go instantly mushy when mixed with the wet ingredients. Amaretti biscuits would work.


I think I took a screenshot of that recipe. At least I'm hoping I did. It looked like something you can change up with what you like.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I think I took a screenshot of that recipe. At least I'm hoping I did. It looked like something you can change up with what you like.


I did and it's copied. I love ginger but don't know if I can get that here the way it's in the recipe. It really looks good and full of calories... yummy.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a damp and grey Wales.
> I thought we were in for a few days of cold, dry days but seems that changed overnight,
> Never mind there is a song playing on the radio that always makes me smile so I'll share it with you
> Listen carefully to the lyrics and it may make you smile too


 We are supposed to get some days of an artic vortex. That's what they call it now. I'll be stuck in because I can't deal with the cold but I can't bring myself to pray it away. It's more normal for my area then hardly any winter at all. So


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> She makes me laugh every time I see her darling face. I've never seen or noticed a lot of posts of Ally but I'll keep her in good thoughts and prayers from now on too. Jayden and Jess you and hubby were a given. Now Ally along with Cinder and Ready. You have a big family. I don't even know the rest of the names of all the critters. How wonderful!?


Ally has been my Maintenence free child... as a teenager, she rarely comes out of her room.. Jess was the same but the accident made her famous.. Jayden is still small enough that he’s into everything I am so he makes the photos often.. 
let me list you all my critters not mentioned here... I’ll start with oldest to youngest..

Duke , Sabrina, George, Piper, Jerry, Toretto, Crusher, Pickles, Chomper, Rigsy..

We need to see some of Joe’s busy work also..


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> We are supposed to get some days of an artic vortex. That's what they call it now. I'll be stuck in because I can't deal with the cold but I can't bring myself to pray it away. It's more normal for my area then hardly any winter at all. So


That doesn't mean you can't curse a butt cold day when you have to go out in it. 

We've had a mild winter for Colorado, which means we'll have a long, hot fire season if we get no spring snow.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Our road trip took us from Rotorua to Napier via a boat trip on the Waikato River to see the Huka Falls. The main fall is only at 20%; it must be mind-blowing in winter! We called in at Lake Taupo, actually a huge volcano crater, afterwards but took no photos ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Our road trip took us from Rotorua to Napier via a boat trip on the Waikato River to see the Huka Falls. The main fall is only at 20%; it must be mind-blowing in winter! We called in at Lake Taupo, actually a huge volcano crater, afterwards but took no photos ?
> View attachment 317282
> View attachment 317283
> View attachment 317284
> View attachment 317285
> View attachment 317286
> View attachment 317287
> View attachment 317288
> View attachment 317289
> View attachment 317290
> View attachment 317291


Beautiful - reminds me of Wales - without the rain!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
The day got off to a dry start but it's raining quite heavily again now.
Slightly higher temps of 7C today but dipping over the weekend with only a high of 1C by mid week and possibly some snow. Brrrr!! 
I have so much to do but very little enthusiasm for doing it today.
I need to get up into my attic but it will be very chilly up there so think I'll wait until its warmer.
So I'm just going to have a Lola day - i.e. do nothing!
See you later!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. 

Yesterday evening I started the marathon that is oven cleaning.

I actually have it relatively easy as I have posh ovens that have a self-cleaning function. Take all the racks out, press the button, it gets very very hot, takes an age to cool and wipe out the ash when it’s cold. 

The racks however require something caustic and elbow grease which is why I don’t do this often enough. 

I kind of wish I hadn’t started. Still the big one is done and the racks from the small oven need to soak a few more hours before I don the gloves and clean off the caustic stuff. 

It’s been really sunny here today. The birds are getting territorial and one of our robins is attacking everything visiting the feeders. Robins may look pretty, but they’re not sweet tempered!

(European Robin photo from Google)



Our spring bulbs have emerged in the last few days. 

Crocuses and grape hyacinth on one side of the garden




And snowdrops on the other



The snowdrops should have been out first, but the crocuses beat them. 

And on Sunday, we too may finally get some snow if the forecast is to be believed. This being Kent it’s unlikely to be more than a sprinkle, but I can always hope! ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings. It was really sunny & warm here yesterday, a good portion of our snow melted. I should have gone kayaking, but couldn't roust up any of my mates to go. Reasons: sore neck, another sore wrist, and the third said too cold. Regardless, I should have gone. I missed a good weather day.

Today, was supposed to be warm, but overcast. Instead, it’s sunny & very Spring-like. I see that our daffodils are starting to push up. I’ll have to go check the Snowdrops. All the moisture & sun might have them popping.


We’ve also been doing some major aquarium cleaning, cleaning the glass sides, 50% water changes, filters, vacuuming the substrate, etc. Ordered a few extra parts like aerators & a sponge filter. 

Bird house(s) project all about done - all those little extra pieces of deck boards being put to good use.

Happy weekend all.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. It was really sunny & warm here yesterday, a good portion of our snow melted. I should have gone kayaking, but couldn't roust up any of my mates to go. Reasons: sore neck, another sore wrist, and the third said too cold. Regardless, I should have gone. I missed a good weather day.
> 
> Today, was supposed to be warm, but overcast. Instead, it’s sunny & very Spring-like. I see that our daffodils are starting to push up. I’ll have to go check the Snowdrops. All the moisture & sun might have them popping.
> 
> 
> We’ve also been doing some major aquarium cleaning, cleaning the glass sides, 50% water changes, filters, vacuuming the substrate, etc. Ordered a few extra parts like aerators & a sponge filter.
> 
> Bird house(s) project all about done - all those little extra pieces of deck boards being put to good use.
> 
> Happy weekend all.


Hello Marco2Bear, I took your advice and purchased a Cold Hardy Banana Tree.

Ordered it on Wednesday and got it this morning. Going to wait a couple of week to plant it. My Sammy is eating alot, he has grown to just over 28 lbs. He grew 3 lbs from Jan. 1 to Feb 1.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Hello Marco2Bear, I took your advice and purchased a Cold Hardy Banana Tree.
> View attachment 317322
> Ordered it on Wednesday and got it this morning. Going to wait a couple of week to plant it. My Sammy is eating alot, he has grown to just over 28 lbs. He grew 3 lbs from Jan. 1 to Feb 1.
> View attachment 317323



Looks great. If u don’t mind me asking, where did u get it from? You don’t have to rush to plant it....if anything, just another much larger big plastic pot. You can now trim one leaf every now and then & shred & feed. They really are like large grass plants. Plenty of water. Do u plan on potting outside in the ground once it warms, or just larger pots? 

Good update... Sammy is looking great. Enjoy today’s warmth & sunshine. ?


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks great. If u don’t mind me asking, where did u get it from? You don’t have to rush to plant it....if anything, just another much larger big plastic pot. You can now trim one leaf every now and then & shred & feed. They really are like large grass plants. Plenty of water. Do u plan on potting outside in the ground once it warms, or just larger pots?
> 
> Good update... Sammy is looking great. Enjoy today’s warmth & sunshine. ?


I plan on planting it out side, I purchased it online at FastGrowingTrees.com. They have 2 sizes 1ft. for$39.99 and 2ft.+ for $49.99. $19.99 for shipping, two day delivery. Shipping is free if you spend $200.00. My total was just over $72.00


----------



## jaizei

Warren said:


> I plan on planting it out side, I purchased it online at FastGrowingTrees.com. They have 2 sizes 1ft. for$39.99 and 2ft.+ for $49.99. $19.99 for shipping, two day delivery. Shipping is free if you spend $200.00. My total was just over $72.00



You didn't splurge for the 'Ice Cream Banana Tree'?


----------



## Warren

jaizei said:


> You didn't splurge for the 'Ice Cream Banana Tree'?


The Ice Cream Banana Tree I believe was not recommended for my growing zone #7. I thought about it, but with my short growing season I didn't expect it to produce bananas. I bought it for the leaves not the banana, but that would be nice to see some.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> The day got off to a dry start but it's raining quite heavily again now.
> Slightly higher temps of 7C today but dipping over the weekend with only a high of 1C by mid week and possibly some snow. Brrrr!!
> I have so much to do but very little enthusiasm for doing it today.
> I need to get up into my attic but it will be very chilly up there so think I'll wait until its warmer.
> So I'm just going to have a Lola day - i.e. do nothing!
> See you later!


Enjoy it I would gladly do nothing with you if I could..


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Yesterday evening I started the marathon that is oven cleaning.
> 
> I actually have it relatively easy as I have posh ovens that have a self-cleaning function. Take all the racks out, press the button, it gets very very hot, takes an age to cool and wipe out the ash when it’s cold.
> 
> The racks however require something caustic and elbow grease which is why I don’t do this often enough.
> 
> I kind of wish I hadn’t started. Still the big one is done and the racks from the small oven need to soak a few more hours before I don the gloves and clean off the caustic stuff.
> 
> It’s been really sunny here today. The birds are getting territorial and one of our robins is attacking everything visiting the feeders. Robins may look pretty, but they’re not sweet tempered!
> 
> (European Robin photo from Google)
> View attachment 317313
> 
> 
> Our spring bulbs have emerged in the last few days.
> 
> Crocuses and grape hyacinth on one side of the garden
> View attachment 317314
> View attachment 317315
> 
> 
> And snowdrops on the other
> View attachment 317316
> 
> 
> The snowdrops should have been out first, but the crocuses beat them.
> 
> And on Sunday, we too may finally get some snow if the forecast is to be believed. This being Kent it’s unlikely to be more than a sprinkle, but I can always hope! ???


Well now you have reminded me that I need to clean the oven... ughh.. However, it’s finally sunny here too and I’m thinking that I may watch it set this evening instead of cleaning anything. I plan to cook chicken spaghetti when I get home and that doesn’t take a lot of effort. I envision a glass of Rose and a good book.. after the sunset of course.. 

I believe that you may very well get that snow.. I saw a huge drop forecasted here end of next week.


----------



## EllieMay

Ready said “Neighhhhhhh” when I was leaving the other day.. lol


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> That doesn't mean you can't curse a butt cold day when you have to go out in it.
> 
> We've had a mild winter for Colorado, which means we'll have a long, hot fire season if we get no spring snow.


Yea you're right. What makes me aggravated is when I have a doctor's appointment and it's the coldest day of the month or year. That happens a lot. If it's shopping I try to plan it for a warmer day. We were supposed to get these really cold days but I'm sorry 35f isn't that big a deal for an Ohio winter. Especially during an artic vortex. Whatever! I remember winters at -2 ice and deep snow. Haven't seen one of those in several years.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ready said “Neighhhhhhh” when I was leaving the other day.. lol
> View attachment 317345


Looks like Ready was ready to go with you ?.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Yesterday evening I started the marathon that is oven cleaning.
> 
> I actually have it relatively easy as I have posh ovens that have a self-cleaning function. Take all the racks out, press the button, it gets very very hot, takes an age to cool and wipe out the ash when it’s cold.
> 
> The racks however require something caustic and elbow grease which is why I don’t do this often enough.
> 
> I kind of wish I hadn’t started. Still the big one is done and the racks from the small oven need to soak a few more hours before I don the gloves and clean off the caustic stuff.
> 
> It’s been really sunny here today. The birds are getting territorial and one of our robins is attacking everything visiting the feeders. Robins may look pretty, but they’re not sweet tempered!
> 
> (European Robin photo from Google)
> View attachment 317313
> 
> 
> Our spring bulbs have emerged in the last few days.
> 
> Crocuses and grape hyacinth on one side of the garden
> View attachment 317314
> View attachment 317315
> 
> 
> And snowdrops on the other
> View attachment 317316
> 
> 
> The snowdrops should have been out first, but the crocuses beat them.
> 
> And on Sunday, we too may finally get some snow if the forecast is to be believed. This being Kent it’s unlikely to be more than a sprinkle, but I can always hope! ???


Yes my robin is being very territorial at the moment.
Also had lots of green spikes coming through for a few weeks, but nothing flowering yet.
I never have to clean my oven - just dust it occasionally.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks great. If u don’t mind me asking, where did u get it from? You don’t have to rush to plant it....if anything, just another much larger big plastic pot. You can now trim one leaf every now and then & shred & feed. They really are like large grass plants. Plenty of water. Do u plan on potting outside in the ground once it warms, or just larger pots?
> 
> Good update... Sammy is looking great. Enjoy today’s warmth & sunshine. ?


I didn't think banana plants were safe to feed - maybe it's just the fruit you have to avoid?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Yesterday evening I started the marathon that is oven cleaning.
> 
> I actually have it relatively easy as I have posh ovens that have a self-cleaning function. Take all the racks out, press the button, it gets very very hot, takes an age to cool and wipe out the ash when it’s cold.
> 
> The racks however require something caustic and elbow grease which is why I don’t do this often enough.
> 
> I kind of wish I hadn’t started. Still the big one is done and the racks from the small oven need to soak a few more hours before I don the gloves and clean off the caustic stuff.
> 
> It’s been really sunny here today. The birds are getting territorial and one of our robins is attacking everything visiting the feeders. Robins may look pretty, but they’re not sweet tempered!
> 
> (European Robin photo from Google)
> View attachment 317313
> 
> 
> Our spring bulbs have emerged in the last few days.
> 
> Crocuses and grape hyacinth on one side of the garden
> View attachment 317314
> View attachment 317315
> 
> 
> And snowdrops on the other
> View attachment 317316
> 
> 
> The snowdrops should have been out first, but the crocuses beat them.
> 
> And on Sunday, we too may finally get some snow if the forecast is to be believed. This being Kent it’s unlikely to be more than a sprinkle, but I can always hope! ???


I'm not sure if our Robins are territorial or not. I know the wrens that set up house keeping were last year. The couple was always fighting with the sparrows. You wouldn't believe what went on. I'll have to watch closer. That'll be a good reason for sitting on my bum and not cleaning the oven.?


----------



## Lyn W

Warren said:


> I plan on planting it out side, I purchased it online at FastGrowingTrees.com. They have 2 sizes 1ft. for$39.99 and 2ft.+ for $49.99. $19.99 for shipping, two day delivery. Shipping is free if you spend $200.00. My total was just over $72.00


Make sure you let any pesticides/fertilisers grow out before feeding.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes my robin is being very territorial at the moment.
> Also had lots of green spikes coming through for a few weeks, but nothing flowering yet.
> I never have to clean my oven - just dust it occasionally.


??


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Enjoy it I would gladly do nothing with you if I could..


I've done enough of nothing for both of us today!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Ready said “Neighhhhhhh” when I was leaving the other day.. lol
> View attachment 317345


Is that a 1 horse power car you have there?


----------



## Lyn W

Hello again everyone.
I've had a very successful day doing nothing and surprisingly the time has flown by - it's 9pm already. Maybe I'll do nothing more often. 
Hope you're all having a good Friday.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. It was really sunny & warm here yesterday, a good portion of our snow melted. I should have gone kayaking, but couldn't roust up any of my mates to go. Reasons: sore neck, another sore wrist, and the third said too cold. Regardless, I should have gone. I missed a good weather day.
> 
> Today, was supposed to be warm, but overcast. Instead, it’s sunny & very Spring-like. I see that our daffodils are starting to push up. I’ll have to go check the Snowdrops. All the moisture & sun might have them popping.
> 
> 
> We’ve also been doing some major aquarium cleaning, cleaning the glass sides, 50% water changes, filters, vacuuming the substrate, etc. Ordered a few extra parts like aerators & a sponge filter.
> 
> Bird house(s) project all about done - all those little extra pieces of deck boards being put to good use.
> 
> Happy weekend all.


I printed the pattern for the wren house last night. I'll just have Lowe's cut it for me ?. I half think I'll do 2. One for my Wren family and one for the house finches that look every year. My zebra finches like the opening to be like that and I'll bet house finches do too.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I didn't think banana plants were safe to feed - maybe it's just the fruit you have to avoid?


Correction - leaves and flowers are safe in moderation according to The Tortoise Table


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Looks like Ready was ready to go with you ?.


He’s gotten very demanding and comfortable.. As I have restored his health, his personality is really starting to shine.. he’s a sight to see when he’s feeling frisky and running full glory across the pasture..


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hello again everyone.
> I've had a very successful day doing nothing and surprisingly the time has flown by - it's 9pm already. Maybe I'll do nothing more often.
> Hope you're all having a good Friday.


I still have to cook dinner in my dirty oven ? Whatever is there is baked to pieces though and no longer exists. I sweep it out now and then. It's called the patina.?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've done enough of nothing for both of us today!!


NEVER!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Is that a 1 horse power car you have there?


You bet! The best kind in my opinion


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> He’s gotten very demanding and comfortable.. As I have restored his health, his personality is really starting to shine.. he’s a sight to see when he’s feeling frisky and running full glory across the pasture..


It looked like he had a smile on his face. He's adorable.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hello again everyone.
> I've had a very successful day doing nothing and surprisingly the time has flown by - it's 9pm already. Maybe I'll do nothing more often.
> Hope you're all having a good Friday.


Wow.. and here I am twiddling thumbs in the school line .....


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Yes my robin is being very territorial at the moment.
> Also had lots of green spikes coming through for a few weeks, but nothing flowering yet.
> I never have to clean my oven - just dust it occasionally.


I hate to think what the oven cleaner would do to the wine store ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm not sure if our Robins are territorial or not. I know the wrens that set up house keeping were last year. The couple was always fighting with the sparrows. You wouldn't believe what went on. I'll have to watch closer. That'll be a good reason for sitting on my bum and not cleaning the oven.?


Your robins are actually members of the thrush family and related to our blackbirds. They were called robins by the early settlers because their red chests reminded them of our birds. They’re not related species.

While the thrush family is territorial, and we have regular blackbird battles in our garden too, they are nowhere near as bad as the robins! European Robins are the Russians of the bird world when it comes to attitude!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I printed the pattern for the wren house last night. I'll just have Lowe's cut it for me ?. I half think I'll do 2. One for my Wren family and one for the house finches that look every year. My zebra finches like the opening to be like that and I'll bet house finches do too.


What kind of wren do you have?

Our wren is very small and brown and hides away



In Tasmania (yet to be visited in CDR Virtual Vacations) we saw Fairy Wrens like this


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I still have to cook dinner in my dirty oven ? Whatever is there is baked to pieces though and no longer exists. I sweep it out now and then. It's called the patina.?


The one thing Lyn never does is cook in her oven. It’s used as a wine rack ?


----------



## Warren

Lyn W said:


> Make sure you let any pesticides/fertilisers grow out before feeding.


Yes I will, thanks you. I may take a month or two to get some more leaves on it. I will be moving some other plants around the yard to get this tree in the rite spot.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> What kind of wren do you have?
> 
> Our wren is very small and brown and hides away
> View attachment 317358
> 
> 
> In Tasmania (yet to be visited in CDR Virtual Vacations) we saw Fairy Wrens like this
> View attachment 317359


I'll have to look it up again. It kinda looks like a sparrow but the beak and body shape told me that it was not. I think maybe a south carolina wren. This little pair faught every bird in the neighborhood and successfully raised at least 3 chicks maybe more. I got a picture of 3 beaks sticking out of the bird house the day before they left. I've seen at least one lately so I figure they'll be back.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The one thing Lyn never does is cook in her oven. It’s used as a wine rack ?


? I promise I do wipe out after a pie or something spills over and turns to cinders. It's scrape, wisp broom, and wipe. But less baking would make things a bit easier.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Your robins are actually members of the thrush family and related to our blackbirds. They were called robins by the early settlers because their red chests reminded them of our birds. They’re not related species.
> 
> While the thrush family is territorial, and we have regular blackbird battles in our garden too, they are nowhere near as bad as the robins! European Robins are the Russians of the bird world when it comes to attitude!


I'm going to watch closely this year. I've already had a lot of fun with our Robins. One that I helped one year did a nest so low that I got to see chicks before they fledged and got a picture. I thought it was strange that they were black with some white flecks. I guess that's not so strange ?.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings. It was really sunny & warm here yesterday, a good portion of our snow melted. I should have gone kayaking, but couldn't roust up any of my mates to go. Reasons: sore neck, another sore wrist, and the third said too cold. Regardless, I should have gone. I missed a good weather day.
> 
> Today, was supposed to be warm, but overcast. Instead, it’s sunny & very Spring-like. I see that our daffodils are starting to push up. I’ll have to go check the Snowdrops. All the moisture & sun might have them popping.
> 
> 
> We’ve also been doing some major aquarium cleaning, cleaning the glass sides, 50% water changes, filters, vacuuming the substrate, etc. Ordered a few extra parts like aerators & a sponge filter.
> 
> Bird house(s) project all about done - all those little extra pieces of deck boards being put to good use.
> 
> Happy weekend all.


Sounds like you have been busy.


----------



## Jan A

Warren said:


> The Ice Cream Banana Tree I believe was not recommended for my growing zone #7. I thought about it, but with my short growing season I didn't expect it to produce bananas. I bought it for the leaves not the banana, but that would be nice to see some.


And here after all those years after owning an ice cream store, I thought you needed an ice cream machine & bananas to have ice cream & bananas only to learn it comes on trees. Boy, are the corporate people going to have a hissy fit when they find out about this!!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): In the morning we took an overland tour to see the Australasian Gannet colonies at Cape Kidnappers. Noisy and rather smelly as you would expect, but fascinating to watch. Fantastic flyers with a clumsy landing and a poor take-off. The white path round the edge of the colony and the nesting colony was basically the runway









.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations Presents On this day 2020 (part 2): We then drove to the summit of Te Mata Peak to admire the views with a picnic lunch before doing the long drive to Paraparamu for our next overnight stop. We spent the next couple of days without a mobile signal, but I can post in real time now


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> He’s gotten very demanding and comfortable.. As I have restored his health, his personality is really starting to shine.. he’s a sight to see when he’s feeling frisky and running full glory across the pasture..


He looks lovely and quite a character.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Your robins are actually members of the thrush family and related to our blackbirds. They were called robins by the early settlers because their red chests reminded them of our birds. They’re not related species.
> 
> While the thrush family is territorial, and we have regular blackbird battles in our garden too, they are nowhere near as bad as the robins! European Robins are the Russians of the bird world when it comes to attitude!


I have 3 regular blackbirds and it's the female who rules the roost - she sends the males off in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> ? ........................... But less baking would make things a bit easier.


Oh it does Cathie, it certainly does!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
We've had quite a bit of rain in the night, but hopefully the rest of the day will be dry.
I hope you all have a good Saturday whatever your weather.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations Presents On this day 2020 (part 2): We then drove to the summit of Te Mata Peak to admire the views with a picnic lunch before doing the long drive to Paraparamu for our next overnight stop. We spent the next couple of days without a mobile signal, but I can post in real time now
> View attachment 317412
> View attachment 317413
> View attachment 317414
> View attachment 317415


I love waking up and taking trips around the world. Thank you ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all. The temps here yesterday almost to 60F, but we’re now supposed to get upwards of 6 inches of snow tomorrow morning. ?‍️ This moisture is all good for the garden. Yucky gardening weather, but good for the plants. We have another bright red hibiscus blooming this morning. Must be the aquarium water that does it. 

I’m almost out of deck board leftovers, on to my last birdhouse. Pix when they are all done.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Finished fixing the floor where I moved the door to. You just see where the old wall jutted out. Local place sells all kind of recycled lumber and house parts so I was able to get some refinishable heart pine boards to match the floor. Now I have to prep for the next doorway move.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey and I have been working (off and on) on another little cedar wood tea light masterpiece. Wifey’s plan is for the top to flare out a bit, have holes around the edge to catch the tea light glow. Today, we refined the top, marked our lines, drilled holes, cut the piece to size & bored out the depth for the light.

A few progressive pix.

Lines Marked for Sizing



Holes Drilled & Piece Cut to Length



Boring Out the Center Hole for the Tea Light


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Finished fixing the floor where I moved the door to. You just see where the old wall jutted out. Local place sells all kind of recycled lumber and house parts so I was able to get some refinishable heart pine boards to match the floor. Now I have to prep for the next doorway move.
> View attachment 317467


Lookin' good! You've been busy. (don't trip on that cord when you go down the stairs!)

I love it when youse guys share your projects with us!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to look it up again. It kinda looks like a sparrow but the beak and body shape told me that it was not. I think maybe a south carolina wren. This little pair faught every bird in the neighborhood and successfully raised at least 3 chicks maybe more. I got a picture of 3 beaks sticking out of the bird house the day before they left. I've seen at least one lately so I figure they'll be back.


It's not south carolina it's carolina and I'm not sure it's that. It's really hard to tell from my bird book. And online on my phone this time. It could also be a house wren. I forget what I found. I do know it's not a sparrow though it has similar colors. The body and beak is different and that's how I knew they were not a sparrow.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): In the morning we took an overland tour to see the Australasian Gannet colonies at Cape Kidnappers. Noisy and rather smelly as you would expect, but fascinating to watch. Fantastic flyers with a clumsy landing and a poor take-off. The white path round the edge of the colony and the nesting colony was basically the runway
> View attachment 317392
> View attachment 317393
> View attachment 317394
> View attachment 317395
> View attachment 317396
> View attachment 317397
> View attachment 317398
> View attachment 317399
> View attachment 317400
> .


????I absolutely love gannets!!! I actually did a cross stitch that I designed of a pair. I just think they're pretty. That was many years ago.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Lookin' good! You've been busy. (don't trip on that cord when you go down the stairs!)
> 
> I love it when youse guys share your projects with us!


Just makes me wish they'd pop over and help me out!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all. The temps here yesterday almost to 60F, but we’re now supposed to get upwards of 6 inches of snow tomorrow morning. ?‍


I saw the pics of a massive snowball fight taking place in Washington Square Park NY, not very socially distanced but excused because they were all wearing masks and gloves. Hope you at least get to build a snowman.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Oh it does Cathie, it certainly does!!


That's funny. I have to eat regular food because they put some kinda corn in every convenient food. I throw most everything in the oven, set the time, and hope it turns out ok. While the timers going I sit on my bum and talk with you guys.?


----------



## JoesMum

On this day 2020: The start of two days without mod cons on Kapiti (pronounced Kahpity) Island. The island is being conserved as a pocket of what NZ was like before humans cut down trees and introduced mammals. New Zealand has only 2 native mammal species - both bats - and the damage done by cats, hedgehogs, rodents, dogs and farm animals introduced by settlers has been massive. 

Kapiti is stunning! Bird song around you constantly. Birds everywhere, including Bellbirds, a Ruru owl peering at us as we rested during the climb to the summit of the 500 metre hill and the Kaka parrot photographed. We spent all day in this section of the island. 



Bellbird



Ruru owl







Kaka



Overnight we stayed in Tent 1. Nice comfy bed, composting toilet and solar powered lamp. There’s no mains electricity or running water on the island. 

We ate communally with the 20 others staying on the island. Visitor numbers by day and night are strictly regulated. And after dark we went on a Kiwi hunt. We could hear them all through the night, but sadly the full moon made them reluctant to emerge and we didn’t see any.


----------



## JoesMum

Well, we’re feeling cheated when it comes to snow. We went to bed with a promise of snow from 3am. 



This is the reality... even my phone weather app os lying


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well, we’re feeling cheated when it comes to snow. We went to bed with a promise of snow from 3am.
> View attachment 317535
> 
> 
> This is the reality... even my phone weather app os lying
> View attachment 317537
> View attachment 317536


No need for the snow shovel then?
We didn't have any either but there is some in the forecast for midweek. It's very cold though which is as it should be.
I used to love snow days when I was working but now I'm not so keen even - if it is pretty and I can't go anywhere with or without it.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> No need for the snow shovel then?
> We didn't have any either but there is some in the forecast for midweek. It's very cold though which is as it should be.
> I used to love snow days when I was working but now I'm not so keen even - if it is pretty and I can't go anywhere with or without it.



I’m not usually keen. Too many memories of having to dig out our drive and road when we lived in Yorkshire. 

This year though we can’t go anywhere, I have plenty of food in and it would be something different!

We have got something approximating snow now. Not what I’d call proper snow though


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> The Ice Cream Banana Tree I believe was not recommended for my growing zone #7. I thought about it, but with my short growing season I didn't expect it to produce bananas. I bought it for the leaves not the banana, but that would be nice to see some.


A frost last week took out my banana tree.?
It's hard to tell now. But the top side of the leaves were brown and underside were green. Hopefully it comes back.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I’m not usually keen. Too many memories of having to dig out our drive and road when we lived in Yorkshire.
> 
> This year though we can’t go anywhere, I have plenty of food in and it would be something different!
> 
> We have got something approximating snow now. Not what I’d call proper snow though
> View attachment 317539


Nice patio!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, having thunder storms right now!!? I haven't heard thunder in a few months. Spring is coming!!!!!!


----------



## Warren

Ray--Opo said:


> A frost last week took out my banana tree.?
> It's hard to tell now. But the top side of the leaves were brown and underside were green. Hopefully it comes back.
> View attachment 317540


Sorry to hear that, the web site that I bought my tree from shows how to protect the main trunk from freezing with munch and leaves. Hoping their suggestions will work for my tree next year.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Rain turned into snow this morning! Happy Sunday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> A frost last week took out my banana tree.?
> It's hard to tell now. But the top side of the leaves were brown and underside were green. Hopefully it comes back.
> View attachment 317540



I’m 100% positive that it will. ?. Just trim those leaves off back to the main stem. Soon you will be showing us how large the new leaves are.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some nice morning snowfall here. Still coming down.

Cardinal waiting for breakfast..


----------



## Lyn W

It's been trying to snow here but very small and powdery - either that or someone is having a bonfire and it's ash!
Wales v Ireland rugby is being played at the moment but it's very strange without the crowds and all the atmosphere of a Six Nations match especially when the game is played in Cardiff.
I'm not watching as I get too wound up. 
It's different when you're at the match and can have a good shout and cheer your side on. 
Come on Wales!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Sorry to hear that, the web site that I bought my tree from shows how to protect the main trunk from freezing with munch and leaves. Hoping their suggestions will work for my tree next year.



Hey Warren, is urs the very hardy type? Id still suggest planting in a nice large pot this year.....then a larger pot next year. Mine is sleeping in the garage now mostly dormant. I still give it some water, shoots are still slowly growing. 

The advantage of keeping it in a pot is that the entire stem (trunk) stays alive & you can get it outside right after our freezing weather is over & it will grow faster. 

Mine is pretty large now, multiple stalks. Sleeping.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's been trying to snow here but very small and powdery - either that or someone is having a bonfire and it's ash!
> Wales v Ireland rugby is being played at the moment but it's very strange without the crowds and all the atmosphere of a Six Nations match especially when the game is played in Cardiff.
> I'm not watching as I get too wound up.
> It's different when you're at the match and can have a good shout and cheer your side on.
> Come on Wales!!!


Wales were fortunate that Ireland had a man sent off. 

However, the good news for us Wales fans is that they won!


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Warren, is urs the very hardy type? Id still suggest planting in a nice large pot this year.....then a larger pot next year. Mine is sleeping in the garage now mostly dormant. I still give it some water, shoots are still slowly growing.
> 
> The advantage of keeping it in a pot is that the entire stem (trunk) stays alive & you can get it outside right after our freezing weather is over & it will grow faster.
> 
> Mine is pretty large now, multiple stalks. Sleeping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 317544


Hello Marco2Bear, nice looking trees and big. How long have you had your trees, and did you start out with 1 in that pot. To answer your question about my tree. It was sold as a Cold Hardy Banana Tree, supposed to withstand cold weather down to -10 degrees. As long as you cover in correctly with munch and leaves.

I'm going to plant my outside permanently, I don't have a garage. If I bring it in the house , my cats will be all over it. I've trimmed some of the dead stems it was shipped with, I have it sitting under my Tortoises UV light.



Looks to be doing very well.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, having thunder storms right now!!? I haven't heard thunder in a few months. Spring is coming!!!!!!


I like that theory


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Well, we’re feeling cheated when it comes to snow. We went to bed with a promise of snow from 3am.
> View attachment 317535
> 
> 
> This is the reality... even my phone weather app os lying
> View attachment 317537
> View attachment 317536


Typical weatherman. Did you at least get a misting ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I like that theory


I've only heard thunder once in my whole life in the winter. Evidently, no one else had either. They all thought it was armageddon. The weathermen have come up with a name for it. It's now called thunder snow. What ever...?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Rain turned into snow this morning! Happy Sunday


Hopefully, you can just sit and watch.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I've only heard thunder once in my whole life in the winter. Evidently, no one else had either. They all thought it was armageddon. The weathermen have come up with a name for it. It's now called thunder snow. What ever...?


Really??? That’s crazy!! I hear thunder all the time ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chomper is getting an upgraded habitat. He’s done so well for my first Chameleon. I ordered him a much bigger enclosure today. I let him go in the outside greenhouse when the weather permits but the inside enclosure is too small to suit me. I hope it all comes in by the end of the week. I will post pictures when he’s all setup..


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Well, we’re feeling cheated when it comes to snow. We went to bed with a promise of snow from 3am.
> View attachment 317535
> 
> 
> This is the reality... even my phone weather app os lying
> View attachment 317537
> View attachment 317536



Someone in Kent received some nice snowfall...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Really??? That’s crazy!! I hear thunder all the time ?


It was a really bad snow storm. One of the worst I've ever seen and along the Ohio River. I've never seen and heard it happen again. It was crazy! I actually love thunder but that was wayyy different.?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone in Kent received some nice snowfall...
> 
> View attachment 317598


It’s one of the biggest counties in the UK...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun came out in our late afternoon, as scheduled. All of our snow is gone again. But, it’s very wet muddy & messy and slushy. Yucky too. Really nice sunset. A cold wind is blowing in. 

Worked a bit on our tea light... here we are for the first reveal of the cedar coloration. The denatured alcohol rub removes all of the very fine dust particles that remain on the wood after final sanding.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m 100% positive that it will. ?. Just trim those leaves off back to the main stem. Soon you will be showing us how large the new leaves are.


Thanks Mark, the weatherman said possiblity of frost. I should have listened and thrown a bed sheet over it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I like that theory


When I lived in Michigan. It was not very often we would get thunder during the winter. So when the thunder storms started you knew spring was coming. I trying to use that theory in Florida. ?


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: The day started with an opportunity to see the opportunistic side of the Kaka. They are constantly on the lookout for opportunities to steal food from the unwary, or in this case steal biscuits from the jar by the refreshments table (yes it has a lid, but this one can open it) 



The morning was grey and cool as we explored a portion of the island that is recovering from being farmed more recently.







The Weka (related to the UK moorhen) is another picnic stealer and as soon as you sit down they appear to see what you might have. 



The red billed gulls were on the beach as we waited for our boat to take us back to the mainland this afternoon.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all

We had a little more snow overnight and it’s very cold outside. Temperatures are not due to get above -1C/30F all day



I have decided to leave a bit later than usual for the rescue to allow the road treatments to work. Our own road doesn’t get treated as it’s a cul-de-sac so that’s likely to be pretty dicey!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, very cold here today with ice on the bird baths but surprisingly not generally frosty.
Temps likely to scrape 1C today, but feels colder with the wind chill. 
If I have a walk, I shall certainly be wrapping up warmly. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> We had a little more snow overnight and it’s very cold outside. Temperatures are not due to get above -1C/30F all day
> View attachment 317649
> 
> 
> I have decided to leave a bit later than usual for the rescue to allow the road treatments to work. Our own road doesn’t get treated as it’s a cul-de-sac so that’s likely to be pretty dicey!


Your garden looks pretty dicey too.. I like the snow but I hate all the ice.. I tend to be an accident waiting to happen and that’s with favorable odds... you be safe!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Some nice morning snowfall here. Still coming down.
> 
> Cardinal waiting for breakfast..
> 
> View attachment 317543


I wish we had Cardinals here.


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: The day started with an opportunity to see the opportunistic side of the Kaka. They are constantly on the lookout for opportunities to steal food from the unwary, or in this case steal biscuits from the jar by the refreshments table (yes it has a lid, but this one can open it)
> View attachment 317639
> 
> 
> The morning was grey and cool as we explored a portion of the island that is recovering from being farmed more recently.
> View attachment 317640
> View attachment 317641
> View attachment 317642
> View attachment 317643
> View attachment 317644
> 
> 
> The Weka (related to the UK moorhen) is another picnic stealer and as soon as you sit down they appear to see what you might have.
> View attachment 317645
> 
> 
> The red billed gulls were on the beach as we waited for our boat to take us back to the mainland this afternoon.
> View attachment 317646
> View attachment 317647
> View attachment 317648


What is the full name of kaka?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> What is the full name of kaka?



I looked as well  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_kaka


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, the weatherman said possiblity of frost. I should have listened and thrown a bed sheet over it.



Yeah, frost on your banana will di exactly that, ruin the leaves. It would take below freezing temps for a good period of time to real damage. I’ll bet your ground (a foot down) is pretty warm 60’s.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> What is the full name of kaka?



Kaka

That’s it’s name


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. The roads weren’t great, but I made it to the rescue and back in one piece 

It’s been snowing lightly on and off all day. And SO cold. -2C/28F (feels like -7C/19F). Brrrrrrrrr!

There were some right little porkers in the unit I was working in today. Any hedgehog over 700g goes on a diet to make sure they don’t gain so much weight that they can’t roll up into a ball.

The last, and heaviest, of these 3 is the strimmer victim who couldn’t ball up due to scar tissue and required physio. That’s all healing beautifully. ?


----------



## JoesMum

In other news, I dropped my iPad (nearly 2 year old basic model) and the power button got jammed in. We claimed on the insurance on Friday and paid over £100 excess. 

They collected it yesterday and rang this morning to declare it a write off. They didn’t have the equivalent model in stock with the vendor they use, so they’re sending me the better model instead which costs £200 more! ?

So I have a brand new iPad Air turning up tomorrow * faints * 

I dread to think what this will do to our renewal premium... swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, just done with a procedure where the doctor burned the nerve endings in my neck C3 - C7 on the right side. Go back in about 10 days to have the left side done. Hope this works relieving the pain and stops the morning migraines. ???


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When I lived in Michigan. It was not very often we would get thunder during the winter. So when the thunder storms started you knew spring was coming. I trying to use that theory in Florida. ?


I've only heard it once in the winter. I talked with a brother and it's the same for him. Even though he lived further north in ohio, I think we were talking about the same snow storm. Does Michigan actually get thunder in the winter? If so I for sure wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. The roads weren’t great, but I made it to the rescue and back in one piece
> 
> It’s been snowing lightly on and off all day. And SO cold. -2C/28F (feels like -7C/19F). Brrrrrrrrr!
> 
> There were some right little porkers in the unit I was working in today. Any hedgehog over 700g goes on a diet to make sure they don’t gain so much weight that they can’t roll up into a ball.
> 
> The last, and heaviest, of these 3 is the strimmer victim who couldn’t ball up due to scar tissue and required physio. That’s all healing beautifully. ?
> View attachment 317672
> View attachment 317673
> View attachment 317674
> View attachment 317675


I wish my little bunny hadn't gotten so upset by being weighed that way. She's still holding a grudge and she's 4 years old.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> In other news, I dropped my iPad (nearly 2 year old basic model) and the power button got jammed in. We claimed on the insurance on Friday and paid over £100 excess.
> 
> They collected it yesterday and rang this morning to declare it a write off. They didn’t have the equivalent model in stock with the vendor they use, so they’re sending me the better model instead which costs £200 more! ?
> 
> So I have a brand new iPad Air turning up tomorrow * faints *
> 
> I dread to think what this will do to our renewal premium... swings and roundabouts!


My car insurance actually dropped this year because of less driving. ?Wonder if the rest of insurance companies will think twice before raising premiums in a pandemic.?


----------



## TaylorTortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


why cold dark room?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I wish we had Cardinals here.


Yes they are really beautiful. I have around 3 pair that visit regularly. It's really hard for me to get a good picture of them because they fly away if I move to get one... and I'm sitting in my living room. But I'll bet you have some really beautiful birds in your area too that we don't have here. Maybe ?️


----------



## Cathie G

Taylorlynn48 said:


> why cold dark room?


Oh my garsh... hello. I'll let someone else explain that for now. Welcome ?


----------



## TaylorTortoise

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh... hello. I'll let someone else explain that for now. Welcome ?


I will be waiting... patiently... lol


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just done with a procedure where the doctor burned the nerve endings in my neck C3 - C7 on the right side. Go back in about 10 days to have the left side done. Hope this works relieving the pain and stops the morning migraines. ???


I hope so too for you. It really looks like you were going through more than phantom pain.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some nice morning snowfall here. Still coming down.
> 
> Cardinal waiting for breakfast..
> 
> View attachment 317543


Well... I'm kinda jealous. We're in a polar or artic vortex and getting nothing but cold, dry air. Outside was all the way down to 30% humidity and it's not all that cold. It was high 20's.That makes it really difficult to keep the humidity at a healthy level for humans let alone a tortoise. But I'll manage.?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just done with a procedure where the doctor burned the nerve endings in my neck C3 - C7 on the right side. Go back in about 10 days to have the left side done. Hope this works relieving the pain and stops the morning migraines. ???


Sounds painful in itself. I hope it brings the relief you need.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> My car insurance actually dropped this year because of less driving. ?Wonder if the rest of insurance companies will think twice before raising premiums in a pandemic.?


We got a small refund on our car insurance premiums due to low mileage! Didn’t even ask for it! Unheard of!


----------



## JoesMum

Taylorlynn48 said:


> why cold dark room?


Because it’s cold and dark in here  



Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We got a small refund on our car insurance premiums due to low mileage! Didn’t even ask for it! Unheard of!


Yep and I even had my smart phone drop the price because I'm usually on Wi-Fi. But I always was before too. So why did they wait so long??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Because it’s cold and dark in here
> View attachment 317715
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


? And we're very friendly and love new company.?


----------



## Lyn W

Taylorlynn48 said:


> why cold dark room?


I can't remember but maybe it's something to do with Tidgy's Dad (Adam) living in Morocco and needing somewhere to escape the heat. You don't have to mad to post here but it helps.
Welcome anyway!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I can't remember but maybe it's something to do with Tidgy's Dad (Adam) living in Morocco and needing somewhere to escape the heat. You don't have to mad to post here but it helps.
> Welcome anyway!


Well... she did say she was patiently waiting...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well... she did say she was patiently waiting...


It would be really nice to see a check in from him. Right now he's being like a fossil.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> In other news, I dropped my iPad (nearly 2 year old basic model) and the power button got jammed in. We claimed on the insurance on Friday and paid over £100 excess.
> 
> They collected it yesterday and rang this morning to declare it a write off. They didn’t have the equivalent model in stock with the vendor they use, so they’re sending me the better model instead which costs £200 more! ?
> 
> So I have a brand new iPad Air turning up tomorrow * faints *
> 
> I dread to think what this will do to our renewal premium... swings and roundabouts!



Ouch! It must have landed just right ? My wifey has dropped hers a few times, mostly on carpeted bedroom floors. Did you loose any important documents or photos? Or is everything on the cloud?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just done with a procedure where the doctor burned the nerve endings in my neck C3 - C7 on the right side. Go back in about 10 days to have the left side done. Hope this works relieving the pain and stops the morning migraines. ???


Awww Ray, I hope it works too. I bet it will!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I've only heard it once in the winter. I talked with a brother and it's the same for him. Even though he lived further north in ohio, I think we were talking about the same snow storm. Does Michigan actually get thunder in the winter? If so I for sure wouldn't want to live there.


Like Ohio, it doesn't happen to often.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I hope so too for you. It really looks like you were going through more than phantom pain.?


Definitely, the phantom pains are from my amputated leg and arm. The neck pains is from fractured vertebraes that now are full of arthritis.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Sounds painful in itself. I hope it brings the relief you need.


Thanks, I hope it helps also. I am sitting here in pain from the procedure. Thinking I don't want them to do the left side. Things should be better tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely, the phantom pains are from my amputated leg and arm. The neck pains is from fractured vertebraes that now are full of arthritis.


I hope this treatment works for you Ray.
I use an infra red heat massager on my knee when the arthritis plays up in that, it does seem to help.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I hope this treatment works for you Ray.
> I use an infra red heat massager on my knee when the arthritis plays up in that, it does seem to help.


Thanks Lyn, I will give it a try.


----------



## Lyn W

I was going to have an early night but been caught up offering some advice here,
If anyone can chip in on the 'Help my tortoise ,Sheldon' thread in Introductions then please do. It looks deeper than skin shedding on his leg to me but I'm not sure.
Anyway I have to find my bed now.
So Nos Da - see you all tomorrow!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch! It must have landed just right ? My wifey has dropped hers a few times, mostly on carpeted bedroom floors. Did you loose any important documents or photos? Or is everything on the cloud?


I have lost nothing. Everything is on the cloud


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We made it to the bottom of the North Island today. We explored the coast road in the car before going for a walk round the harbour in the city centre. White fronted terns were looking pretty on the wall and we were surprised to see Eagle Rays at regular intervals.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I have lost nothing. Everything is on the cloud


That's where a lot of my pics are. I just can't figure how to get them.?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> That's where a lot of my pics are. I just can't figure how to get them.?


My new iPad arrived at lunchtime. I set it up and it restored from the lst backup of my old iPad. It took about an hour to download everything... and then another hour to log back in to all the apps


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's where a lot of my pics are. I just can't figure how to get them.?


Yea it's weird. Just when I think a picture is lost forever I'll find it backed up in the cloud. I'm glad when I do but I can't always remember how I found it. Some of those pics were taken on phones that weren't even smart phones. I make sure I always use a memory card but they can be accidentally erased easily.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> My new iPad arrived at lunchtime. I set it up and it restored from the lst backup of my old iPad. It took about an hour to download everything... and then another hour to log back in to all the apps


?


----------



## Cathie G

I ran my mouth to Mark last night about being jealous of all of his beautiful snow yesterday. Well... I'm not jealous anymore. The good Lord dumped a bunch of snow on me. And the humidity went up. I had to sit and watch birds again today  I need a wildlife camera.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely, the phantom pains are from my amputated leg and arm. The neck pains is from fractured vertebraes that now are full of arthritis.


Maybe it'll help the phantom pain some too. I do know pain can radiate and make other pain worse. Anyway you were on my mind heavily this morning. The snowfall we got woke me up. So I spent the awake time praying for my TFO family.?


----------



## JoesMum

The snow and cold has reached inconvenient here in Kent.

Daughter was booked on a 2 day course in rail track safety that she has to do for her job as an ecologist so she can work alongside live rail lines.

The first problem was getting there while it was still snowing in a hire car because her employer won’t let anyone drive their own cars for work purposes. She booked a small manual hatchback and got an enormous automatic Mercedes c300d. The hatchback would have been better in the road conditions.

They did some theory in a large room with all the windows open (covid precautions) ... fortunately she was wearing thermals... and then they were supposed to do some practical work on a live railway line.

The next problem was that the snow was by then deep enough to cover the live electric rail (750V). Not being able to see something with high a voltge running through it obviously wasn’t safe, so the course was abandoned.

She then had to get home. At least she doesn’t have to drive back there tomorrow for day 2.

This cold snap is due to last until Thursday. It’s due to drop to -7C/19F tonight. ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The snow and cold has reached inconvenient here in Kent.
> 
> Daughter was booked on a 2 day course in rail track safety that she has to do for her job as an ecologist so she can work alongside live rail lines.
> 
> The first problem was getting there while it was still snowing in a hire car because her employer won’t let anyone drive their own cars for work purposes. She booked a small manual hatchback and got an enormous automatic Mercedes c300d. The hatchback would have been better in the road conditions.
> 
> They did some theory in a large room with all the windows open (covid precautions) ... fortunately she was wearing thermals... and then they were supposed to do some practical work on a live railway line.
> 
> The next problem was that the snow was by then deep enough to cover the live electric rail (750V). Not being able to see something with high a voltage running through it obviously wasn’t safe, so the course was abandoned.
> 
> She then had to get home. At least she doesn’t have to drive back there tomorrow for day 2.
> 
> This cold snap is due to last until Thursday. It’s due to drop to -7C/19F tonight. ?


No snow on this side of the UK - just a few flurries in the air but nothing that stuck. 
It is so very cold though - feeling like -7C tonight.
Glad they've postponed the course for Joe's Sis - it's not pleasant driving in snow especially in an unfamiliar car.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I ran my mouth to Mark last night about being jealous of all of his beautiful snow yesterday. Well... I'm not jealous anymore. The good Lord dumped a bunch of snow on me. And the humidity went up. I had to sit and watch birds again today ☺ I need a wildlife camera.


Stay warm and safe Cathie!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice day here in Maryland today. I was expecting rain & overcast conditions. We had sunshine most of the day. ?‍ I turned down an invitation to go kayaking based on wxr forecast. My mistake.

I did get some 2 x 4 x 8 ft long boards today to be the foundation of a semi-fake wall in the workshop. The old deck boards that we removed this Fall are just toooo nice not to upcycle. Going to use them as solid wood wall behind the lathe. An upgrade for pix taken in the shop. Darn the price of wood.... each 2x4 was $6.00. Luckily only had to get three.

After all the years of hobby woodworking without proper clamps, we bought some great clamps at Harbor Freight. Wow, cheap & work well. Already in use on the birdhouse(s) project.

Clamps in Use



Good Opportunity in New Zealand




Here’s the link if anyone is interested.

 https://careers.doc.govt.nz/jobs/DOC-400-09630


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's where a lot of my pics are. I just can't figure how to get them.?



Ray..... you need some very very tall ladders to get into the clouds! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Stay warm and safe Cathie!


Well... I'll try this again. I sat all day and watched bird shenanigans. My neighbor is also feeding the birds and has breathing issues. She also has a picture window. I was trying all day to get at least one cute picture. Finally, a little dove decided to take a nap. I kinda woke her up but she decided I wasn't threatening so this is one of them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> My new iPad arrived at lunchtime. I set it up and it restored from the lst backup of my old iPad. It took about an hour to download everything... and then another hour to log back in to all the apps


Great, I need to take my phone to a ATT store and have them show me how to recover my photos. A window popped up and asked if I wanted to archive my photos. I picked cancel and it did it anyway.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yea it's weird. Just when I think a picture is lost forever I'll find it backed up in the cloud. I'm glad when I do but I can't always remember how I found it. Some of those pics were taken on phones that weren't even smart phones. I make sure I always use a memory card but they can be accidentally erased easily.


Yes I agree.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Maybe it'll help the phantom pain some too. I do know pain can radiate and make other pain worse. Anyway you were on my mind heavily this morning. The snowfall we got woke me up. So I spent the awake time praying for my TFO family.?


Thank you, I was awake also. My tiredness finally beat my pain and I fell asleep at 7:30 am and slept till 1pm. I am not to productive when that happens. Takes a few days to get right again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray..... you need some very very tall ladders to get into the clouds! ?


Yeah that's the problem. It's hard to climb a ladder with 1 leg.?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I was awake also. My tiredness finally beat my pain and I fell asleep at 7:30 am and slept till 1pm. I am not to productive when that happens. Takes a few days to get right again.


I'm with you there, Ray--Opo. I've been sleeping in my recliner for a year now. Nothing wears you down like pain & no sleep unless it's traveling on bumpy roads, pain & no sleep. Good & better zzzzz's for you tonight, I hope!!


----------



## JoesMum

On this day 2020 (part 1): Today was spent exploring Wellington starting with the Te Papa Museum of New Zealand. The giant squid and Haast’s eagle are specimens that get your attention... it’s message about how quickly humans can damage a landscape is obvious from what has happened to NZ in the last 250 years. 

We then toured the NZ parliament buildings - their parliament went back into session tomorrow after its summer break. We finished by getting the funicular up to the Botanic Gardens... Wellington is very hilly!


----------



## JoesMum

On this day 2020 (part 2): Our last night on the North Island was spent on a guided night tour of the Zealandia reserve. 

The Takahe (fat flightless moorhens) were very obliging, sunset was beautiful and then, after dark and armed with red torches, we finally got to see some Kiwis... and on camera too! ? This species is the Little Spotted Kiwi. 

We also saw loads of Tuatara the lizard like dinosaurs. Glowworms abound here too; the same type we saw in the caves at Waitomo.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Wishing everyone a fabulous day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> I'm with you there, Ray--Opo. I've been sleeping in my recliner for a year now. Nothing wears you down like pain & no sleep unless it's traveling on bumpy roads, pain & no sleep. Good & better zzzzz's for you tonight, I hope!!


Thank you, last night was better. I am getting a new recliner soon. ? The new recliner will have lift assist. So it will be safer for me transferring to my wheelchair.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Wishing everyone a fabulous day!


Goodmorning Heather, the same wishes for you!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> On this day 2020 (part 1): Today was spent exploring Wellington starting with the Te Papa Museum of New Zealand. The giant squid and Haast’s eagle are specimens that get your attention... it’s message about how quickly humans can damage a landscape is obvious from what has happened to NZ in the last 250 years.
> 
> We then toured the NZ parliament buildings - their parliament went back into session tomorrow after its summer break. We finished by getting the funicular up to the Botanic Gardens... Wellington is very hilly!
> View attachment 317832
> View attachment 317833
> View attachment 317834
> View attachment 317835
> View attachment 317836
> View attachment 317837
> View attachment 317838


Beautiful! Did you happen to notice if NZ infrastructure was handicapped accessible? The problem with the Philippines and Rose said also some countries in Europe is there wasn't alot of handicapped accessibility. I would really like to visit NZ.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Beautiful! Did you happen to notice if NZ infrastructure was handicapped accessible? The problem with the Philippines and Rose said also some countries in Europe is there wasn't alot of handicapped accessibility. I would really like to visit NZ.


The public buildings and tourist attractions were good. I got the imoression the government was pretty clued up on accessibility. Zealandia where we were in the evening had good wheelchair access. Even the two star gazing events were easily accessible using the cable car to the station at the top and the paths were great.

Some of the stuff we did definitely wasn’t simply because we hiked in rugged countryside or it involved jumping on and off small boats (we did A LOT of boats!) Kapiti Island would be challenging in a wheelchair. There’s a good path to the top of the hill, but it is VERY steep. 

The problem with some sites in the UK and Europe is their age. They just weren’t built to be accessible and are so old that they cannot be modified to be so. We wheeled our son aged about 7 round Paris in a wheelchair with a badly broken leg in a full length cast and people were remarkably helpful. We were pulled out of queues and taken to the front. We even got him up the eiffel tower on crutches.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
Weather good today it has snowed all day but none of it stuck in spite of the cold. 
Doesn't look like Lola has any intention of making an appearance again today and I can't blame him, although I would like to soak him later. 
I'm off to buy some sunflower hearts for my birdies now so I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Wishing everyone a fabulous day!



Hey! Goood morning.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good morning! Sun is shining before the storm we get much later.


----------



## Maggie3fan

We are waiting for a snow storm arriving tomorrow, so I am out making sure all the hatches are battened down. I'll run some errands now because if the snow is accompanied by ice I won't be able to back up out my driveway. While I personally think that putting around town in the sno and ice is fun. It's also a hazard. Oregon is a legal state and I think that is the reason most Oregonians forget how to drive on the ice and sno from one episode to the next.lol Add the big engine and serious loss of traction, not a great idea to go to town.
My church is right across the hiway from me so after the sun comes up I will go to the parking lot and practice spinning donuts and other things that are fun in the snow, but just might be life saving in a certain way, like muscle memory, sorta


----------



## Maro2Bear

Circling back to @JoesMum and her recent iPad dropsy incident but was able to recover all data/photos ‘cause everything was backed up in the “cloud”. Got me poking around in my iPad.....and I’m now thinking i better get back into the clouds!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok it's official! Spring is here where I live!?
Pine tree pollen. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok it's official! Spring is here where I live!?
> Pine tree pollen. ?
> View attachment 317861


Yep.... thats a good sign!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. For you aquarium & fish keepers..... i just added a “power head wave maker” to our always murky 20 gallon tank.... and wow! We went from cloudy/murky to crystal clear water. We’ve been struggling with this one tank now almost since we set it up. Two large fish...yes, just two. But always cloudy. Water changes, substrate vacuuming, filter changes.....nothing. Added this wave maker & bam, crystal clear!









SUNSUN JVP-110 Powerhead Wavemaker, 528 GPH - Chewy.com


Buy SunSun JVP-110 Powerhead Wavemaker, 528 GPH at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok it's official! Spring is here where I live!?
> Pine tree pollen. ?
> View attachment 317861


I get hayfever from pine tree pollen. That much in one fo would hve me in a right mess!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok it's official! Spring is here where I live!?
> Pine tree pollen. ?
> View attachment 317861



I remember the horrific pollen in Monterey...and Libya! Covered everything. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cut back the banana tree this morning. One of the dead palms had a new growth in it. Went to the doctors and came home this afternoon. The new growth grew 3 inches. ? I think the tree is giving me the middle finger. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I'm with you there, Ray--Opo. I've been sleeping in my recliner for a year now. Nothing wears you down like pain & no sleep unless it's traveling on bumpy roads, pain & no sleep. Good & better zzzzz's for you tonight, I hope!!


I sleep on a leather couch and have for years. Even an old one is cleaner (allergies). The way they are made gives a back or whatever some comfy support wherever you need it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok it's official! Spring is here where I live!?
> Pine tree pollen. ?
> View attachment 317861


Eeek!!!


----------



## Warren

Ray--Opo said:


> Cut back the banana tree this morning. One of the dead palms had a new growth in it. Went to the doctors and came home this afternoon. The new growth grew 3 inches. ? I think the tree is giving me the middle finger. ?
> View attachment 317887


That nice, glad it survived the frost. Noticed in a previous picture that there were a lot of trees in that pot. Did you start with one and how long have you had them. My plant had a new leaf coming out when I got it, that leaf has fully opened and another one is already showing. It is still in the house.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Cut back the banana tree this morning. One of the dead palms had a new growth in it. Went to the doctors and came home this afternoon. The new growth grew 3 inches. ? I think the tree is giving me the middle finger. ?
> View attachment 317887


Yea and it's still green. So it decided to live despite you ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ok... I've had enough. I'm praying that polar vortex goes back to where it belongs.?real soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Cut back the banana tree this morning. One of the dead palms had a new growth in it. Went to the doctors and came home this afternoon. The new growth grew 3 inches. ? I think the tree is giving me the middle finger. ?
> View attachment 317887



Great job on the pruning. Yep, thats kind of what mine look like in the garage. Stem growing even in sub-optimal conditions. Cold, in the garage, dark, no water.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I get hayfever from pine tree pollen. That much in one fo would hve me in a right mess!


Thankfully it doesn't bother me, but it does bother Rose. ?


----------



## Cathie G

My son bought me a new toy today ? I fell in love with his little nite ize flashlight.


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> My son bought me a new toy today ? I fell in love with his little nite ize flashlight.
> View attachment 317898


Looks like it could walk.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> That nice, glad it survived the frost. Noticed in a previous picture that there were a lot of trees in that pot. Did you start with one and how long have you had them. My plant had a new leaf coming out when I got it, that leaf has fully opened and another one is already showing. It is still in the house.


Mine is in the ground. In about 3 months last summer it went from a foot tall and 3 leaves, to about 5 foot. The smaller one is a shoot from the roots of the bigger tree.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My son bought me a new toy today ? I fell in love with his little nite ize flashlight.
> View attachment 317898


That is cool!


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Looks like it could walk.


I know this is ridiculous but my favorite toy is a hex bug. That little flashlight reminds me of those but it's actually functional. You can bend the legs and aim it or hang it etc. This is the bag it came in...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cool!


What's crazy is it really is. You can bend the legs around a key chain, belt loop, etc or hook it also and it has a half way decent amount of light. And it reminds me of my favorite toy.?


----------



## JoesMum

CSR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We caught the InterIslander ferry to the South Island. The journey from takes about 4 hours. We left our North Island hire car in Wellington and picked up a RAV4 in Picton. On arrival we drove the scenic Queen Charlotte Drive along the coast to Havelock and back. The views were stunning and the cicadas were deafening!

Afterwards we sat on the motel room balcony eating our dinner with a glass of wine... Picton may be the main port that connects South Island to North, but it’s considerably more picturesque that Dover!

Picton from Queen Charlotte Drive





Views from Queen Charlotte Drive






Motel balcony view over the port


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> My son bought me a new toy today ? I fell in love with his little nite ize flashlight.
> View attachment 317898


Well that’s super cute


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snow, snow, and some snow.  Light snowfall started yesterday afternoon and fell through the night. Appears to be still coming down. Nothing to shovel, but it looks nice.


----------



## JoesMum

We had more snow too. It’s not that deep, but it’s so cold despite the sun shining.

We have made it to -1C/30F and that’s as warm as it will get today.

They recorded -23C/-10F in parts of Scotland last night! ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We had more snow too. It’s not that deep, but it’s so cold despite the sun shining.
> 
> We have made it to -1C/30F and that’s as warm as it will get today.
> 
> They recorded -23C/-10F in parts of Scotland last night! ?


Heard on radio today that -19C recorded on top of Brecon Beacons today.
Brrrrrrr!!
Felt almost as cold here.


----------



## EllieMay

It’s nasty here ....sleet that will freeze and make a slush. We will have to endure this a couple days and then we are supposed to get Linda’s proper snow...
The disasters have already begun though..













First Alert Weather Days now extended until Thursday of next week


The extreme cold is now likely to hang on until at least Thursday of next week.




www.kltv.com


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> It’s nasty here ....sleet that will freeze and make a slush. We will have to endure this a couple days and then we are supposed to get Linda’s proper snow...
> The disasters have already begun though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Alert Weather Days now extended until Thursday of next week
> 
> 
> The extreme cold is now likely to hang on until at least Thursday of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kltv.com


That is just awful


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It’s nasty here ....sleet that will freeze and make a slush. We will have to endure this a couple days and then we are supposed to get Linda’s proper snow...
> The disasters have already begun though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Alert Weather Days now extended until Thursday of next week
> 
> 
> The extreme cold is now likely to hang on until at least Thursday of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kltv.com



Yep....give me snow any day, but these sleet/ice events are a mess. More here tonight.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More rain, sleet & snow all day. Back & front gardens are snowy, wet, & gushy. Found a few more boards left over from the deck project. Yep, built another bird house. Lucky birds.


----------



## Warren

JoesMum said:


> That is just awful


That was hard to watch, just thinking about about the people in the car that are being rear ended by Tractor Trailers.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> It’s nasty here ....sleet that will freeze and make a slush. We will have to endure this a couple days and then we are supposed to get Linda’s proper snow...
> The disasters have already begun though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Alert Weather Days now extended until Thursday of next week
> 
> 
> The extreme cold is now likely to hang on until at least Thursday of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kltv.com


Oh man! That's AWFUL!!! My son and his family live in the DFW area and his a.m. email to me referred to his job being closed today due to icy roads,but I had no idea it was that bad.


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

EllieMay said:


> It’s nasty here ....sleet that will freeze and make a slush. We will have to endure this a couple days and then we are supposed to get Linda’s proper snow...
> The disasters have already begun though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Alert Weather Days now extended until Thursday of next week
> 
> 
> The extreme cold is now likely to hang on until at least Thursday of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kltv.com


It is getting 7 degrees Fahrenheit on Monday. It may not sound like much to a lot of you, but unfortunately we are not prepared here. Quite sad


----------



## EllieMay

People around here are not used to those conditions and don’t know how to drive in them... so on the rare occasion that it happens, it’s horrible.. I was taught how to drive (as best you can) in icy conditions but I try hard not to go out because I’m scared of others! Seeing such a horrible accident that will affect so many is heartbreaking!


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man! That's AWFUL!!! My son and his family live in the DFW area and his a.m. email to me referred to his job being closed today due to icy roads,but I had no idea it was that bad.


No offense, but a lot of Texans don't know how to drive in this kind of weather. Having driven in Texas in this kind of weather & watching Texans driving in Colorado in the high country, I've watched in awe of the crashes they narrowly missed. Houstonian's are even worse.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> People around here are not used to those conditions and don’t know how to drive in them... so on the rare occasion that it happens, it’s horrible.. I was taught how to drive (as best you can) in icy conditions but I try hard not to go out because I’m scared of others! Seeing such a horrible accident that will affect so many is heartbreaking!


I have the same problem. Yorkshire in the 1970s and 80s had loads of snow and ice every winter. I even had my driving test postponed because a foot of snow fell overnight and the ploughs hadn’t reached the test centre.

Kent is a completely different matter. It rarely gets snow and the county just does’t have the equipment to cope with it... and people have no idea how to drive in it.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): We started our day exploring Picton. It’s very small , but boasts a museum dedicated to the “Edwin Fox” a 161 year old merchant ship and the oldest surviving vessel of her type. Her history was fascinating... variously transporting tea from India, convicts to Australia, soldiers to the Crimean war, immigrants to NZ and ending her days as a lamb freezer and then a coal store. Built in India, her planking is teak and withstood the ravages of time remarkably well.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): In the afternoon we did a Motuara Island Sanctuary and Dolphin Watching tour heading up Marlborough Sound by boat. 

The trip out to Motuara was highlighted by seeing a King Shag... there are only around 650 of these left in the world!! You have to excuse the focus... the boat was going up and down and it was very zoomed in!



Motuara itself gave us the Southern Island Robin and the Yellow Crowned Kakariki (Parakeet).





And on the trip back to Picton we saw two species of dolphin. The Common Dolphin (which is actually very uncommon and our guide was very excited to see it for the first time in 10 months) with its standard curved dorsal fin and the tiny Hector’s Dolphin with its distinctive rounded dorsal fin. We had good views of both, but they’re really difficult to photograph well!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good snowy morning! It is always so beautiful when it is untouched! The dogs trampled the backyard already.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): In the afternoon we did a Motuara Island Sanctuary and Dolphin Watching tour heading up Marlborough Sound by boat.
> 
> The trip out to Motuara was highlighted by seeing a King Shag... there are only around 650 of these left in the world!! You have to excuse the focus... the boat was going up and down and it was very zoomed in!
> View attachment 317985
> 
> 
> Motuara itself gave us the Southern Island Robin and the Yellow Crowned Kakariki (Parakeet).
> View attachment 317980
> View attachment 317981
> View attachment 317979
> View attachment 317982
> 
> And on the trip back to Picton we saw two species of dolphin. The Common Dolphin (which is actually very uncommon and our guide was very excited to see it for the first time in 10 months) with its standard curved dorsal fin and the tiny Hector’s Dolphin with its distinctive rounded dorsal fin. We had good views of both, but they’re really difficult to photograph well!
> View attachment 317983
> View attachment 317984


Here, when you go to the coast we see the Common dolphin.. I have not ever seen the Hector dolphin... How cool!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good snowy morning! It is always so beautiful when it is untouched! The dogs trampled the backyard already.


Oh Thats beautiful Doug.. I betcha had some really big paw prints. You could probably make a cool canvas or print if you could get a perfect one )


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Nothing to see here this morning. I think it’s our last day before the big freeze. It’s supposed to be a little sunny today although still very cold.. my torts have not came out of their boxes ( that I’ve seen) for a few days so i imagine I will try to drag them out for a soak to get them through the next few days. I believe I’m going to let Jayden play hookie from school today.. They were doing the Valentine’s Day party and he is not concerned with it. I don’t have a heavy work load and can probably knock it all out with a solid 3 hours on my computer.. I have a glass agency coming to replace the windshield in my truck. A rock hit it on my way home Wednesday and yesterday it turned into a 2ft crack.. ?... this is my new truck that I just got this past November.. ughhhh...


----------



## Yossarian

Jan A said:


> No offense, but a lot of Texans don't know how to drive in this kind of weather. Having driven in Texas in this kind of weather & watching Texans driving in Colorado in the high country, I've watched in awe of the crashes they narrowly missed. Houstonian's are even worse.



I grew up in Colorado myself and driving in terrible conditions is no big deal to me, in the UK though it is hilarious. If it snows even a few inches, the roads become chaos. On the equivalent of multi-lane highways here, everyone only uses the left most lane and they drive slow as can be, im the one guy driving through untracked snow in the fast lane lol. 

I have also literally seen more than one occasion where people were trying to drive down a hill that was snowed or iced over. They queue up and one at a time would creep over the crest until the car inevitably lost traction and began to slide. In both cases the cars would slide about 50 meters and hit a stone wall smashing the front end of the car up, then they would reverse and drive off, and the next person in the queue who just watched that happen does the exact same thing. Bodyshops get so busy after a small snowstorm it takes months to catch up. I know Colorado drivers are insane, I admit to being a bit crazy, but hey we know how to drive in bad weather lol. The funniest thing I ever heard a colorado driver say was "sure you can drive 80 on snow and ice, just dont try to turn or stop." Anyone that has been on I-25 in bad conditions knows exactly what Im talking about.


----------



## Yossarian

Wow, Ive just seen the video of the pile-up in texas. Didnt know about it when I posted but kind of feel like my comment above is innapropriate now . . .


----------



## Maggie3fan

Our snow storm for today has been cancelled, we are having rain and ice, no sno...if you want some fun, drive a hot rod Camaro in the ice and snow. I have no traction but the car is so small it steers and slides easily. I am an adrenaline junkie and have fun sliding around in my IROC


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good snowy morning! It is always so beautiful when it is untouched! The dogs trampled the backyard already.
> 
> View attachment 317990
> View attachment 317991



You guys got the nice Southerly band.... nothing here overnight. It’s cold, gray. Frozen. Snow remains on the ground since the last storm, tomorrow all day snow sleet & frozen rain via Texas. ??‍


----------



## Ray--Opo

Got my power lift assist recliner today. So much better than the other one. ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Here, when you go to the coast we see the Common dolphin.. I have not ever seen the Hector dolphin... How cool!


Hector’s Dolphins are very small and only found in New Zealand’s waters


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few quick errands done. We got home & I realized we were just about out of peanuts for my bird friends! Wifey....jumped back in the car & made a special trip to our local Sams Club for three large bags of peanuts. ?
Birds will be happy.
I’m happy too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey Ray @Ray--Opo while you are relaxing on that brandy new recliner, take a look at all of these hydroponics systems. You can grow more food for Mr Opo





__





Hydroponics 101 - The Complete Guide To Hydroponic Growing / Hydrobuilder Learning Center







hydrobuilder.com


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good snowy morning! It is always so beautiful when it is untouched! The dogs trampled the backyard already.
> 
> View attachment 317990
> View attachment 317991


I love both of those but especially the first one.? Great photos.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Got my power lift assist recliner today. So much better than the other one. ?
> View attachment 318008


I'd be sleeping on that one.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yossarian said:


> I grew up in Colorado myself and driving in terrible conditions is no big deal to me, in the UK though it is hilarious. If it snows even a few inches, the roads become chaos. On the equivalent of multi-lane highways here, everyone only uses the left most lane and they drive slow as can be, im the one guy driving through untracked snow in the fast lane lol.
> 
> I have also literally seen more than one occasion where people were trying to drive down a hill that was snowed or iced over. They queue up and one at a time would creep over the crest until the car inevitably lost traction and began to slide. In both cases the cars would slide about 50 meters and hit a stone wall smashing the front end of the car up, then they would reverse and drive off, and the next person in the queue who just watched that happen does the exact same thing. Bodyshops get so busy after a small snowstorm it takes months to catch up. I know Colorado drivers are insane, I admit to being a bit crazy, but hey we know how to drive in bad weather lol. The funniest thing I ever heard a colorado driver say was "sure you can drive 80 on snow and ice, just dont try to turn or stop." Anyone that has been on I-25 in bad conditions knows exactly what Im talking about.


Actually, it probably is totally appropriate. Ohio can be very treacherous in the winter. You just need to know how to drive in it. AND how to avoid getting caught in a bunch of people that don't know how to drive on ice. I'm more afraid of them.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Nothing to see here this morning. I think it’s our last day before the big freeze. It’s supposed to be a little sunny today although still very cold.. my torts have not came out of their boxes ( that I’ve seen) for a few days so i imagine I will try to drag them out for a soak to get them through the next few days. I believe I’m going to let Jayden play hookie from school today.. They were doing the Valentine’s Day party and he is not concerned with it. I don’t have a heavy work load and can probably knock it all out with a solid 3 hours on my computer.. I have a glass agency coming to replace the windshield in my truck. A rock hit it on my way home Wednesday and yesterday it turned into a 2ft crack.. ?... this is my new truck that I just got this past November.. ughhhh...


Wow! It looks like you were being taken care of though. I would have been half crazy if it had split when it happened while I was driving. Thank God for small favors.


----------



## Cathie G

Yossarian said:


> I grew up in Colorado myself and driving in terrible conditions is no big deal to me, in the UK though it is hilarious. If it snows even a few inches, the roads become chaos. On the equivalent of multi-lane highways here, everyone only uses the left most lane and they drive slow as can be, im the one guy driving through untracked snow in the fast lane lol.
> 
> I have also literally seen more than one occasion where people were trying to drive down a hill that was snowed or iced over. They queue up and one at a time would creep over the crest until the car inevitably lost traction and began to slide. In both cases the cars would slide about 50 meters and hit a stone wall smashing the front end of the car up, then they would reverse and drive off, and the next person in the queue who just watched that happen does the exact same thing. Bodyshops get so busy after a small snowstorm it takes months to catch up. I know Colorado drivers are insane, I admit to being a bit crazy, but hey we know how to drive in bad weather lol. The funniest thing I ever heard a colorado driver say was "sure you can drive 80 on snow and ice, just dont try to turn or stop." Anyone that has been on I-25 in bad conditions knows exactly what Im talking about.


But you are right about Colorado drivers. They are nuts but they're good at it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> But you are right about Colorado drivers. They are nuts but they're good at it.?



Wait.... NUTS. That’s @Chubbs the tegu thread!


----------



## Maro2Bear

All clamped up here in Maryland.


----------



## Lyn W

I think our cold weather is coming to an end over the weekend and we'll be up to 7C by Sunday and even double figures by Monday! 
The rain will be back though

I don't drive unless I have to in the snow now. I always think it doesn't matter how careful you are there's always idiots about who don't know how to drive in it yet take chances


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray @Ray--Opo while you are relaxing on that brandy new recliner, take a look at all of these hydroponics systems. You can grow more food for Mr Opo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydroponics 101 - The Complete Guide To Hydroponic Growing / Hydrobuilder Learning Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hydrobuilder.com


Thanks Mark,I will take a look. I have attention deficit disorder. ?
I go for the next shiny object. I need to stay focused on one idea at a time. I don't multitask at all like I used to. I will call it outright laziness. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wait.... NUTS. That’s @Chubbs the tegu thread!


Yep ??. I was wondering why you buy ? for the birds too though. Is it shelled or with the shell?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yep ??. I was wondering why you buy ? for the birds too though. Is it shelled or with the shell?



With the shell. $5.50 for a nice large bag. The Blue Jays bombard the feeders as soon as I top up.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> With the shell. $5.50 for a nice large bag. The Blue Jays bombard the feeders as soon as I top up.


Unsalted, the squirrels love them also.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> With the shell. $5.50 for a nice large bag. The Blue Jays bombard the feeders as soon as I top up.


I'll be trying some. I have Blue Jays around and I'd like to help them out too. The song bird mix I buy has shelled peanuts but I'll bet it's good for a Jay to work for a living.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'll be trying some. I have Blue Jays around and I'd like to help them out too. The song bird mix I buy has shelled peanuts but I'll bet it's good for a Jay to work for a living.?



Yep. Find some raw peanuts in the shell. The Blue Jays love them.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good snowy morning! It is always so beautiful when it is untouched! The dogs trampled the backyard already.
> 
> View attachment 317990
> View attachment 317991


It looks like a post card


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. Find some raw peanuts in the shell. The B,ue Jays love them.


I will... and I bet the others will too. Raw is something I would never have thought about. I'm not sure about the peanuts in the songbird mix I buy. Thanks ? The more the merrier when it comes to birds ?.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Wow! It looks like you were being taken care of though. I would have been half crazy if it had split when it happened while I was driving. Thank God for small favors.


It was just a star when it hit but it was loud for sure.. the cold overnight made it run I guess. I ended up not getting it replaced though. All the company had was aftermarket parts and this is a brand new truck with lots of safety features and tech stuff.. I wanted factory parts. So I made them order it and they are coming next Friday.. they will have to calibrate all the sensors and such that are part of the windshield..


----------



## Maggie3fan

This isn't Red Cardinal food, but ya'll are gonna be so jealous...this is the best I have ever made and/or tasted.
so creamy


mac n cheese from scratch...so smooth and creamy, cheezy and gooey


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> This isn't Red Cardinal food, but ya'll are gonna be so jealous...this is the best I have ever made and/or tasted.
> so creamy
> View attachment 318050
> 
> mac n cheese from scratch...so smooth and creamy, cheezy and gooey
> View attachment 318051


I really AM jealous.. Mac n cheese is the best


----------



## EllieMay

Got Chompers new cage in today and got it put together. Tomorrow I will set it all up and move him in... I think he’s going to love it.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Our snow storm for today has been cancelled, we are having rain and ice, no sno...if you want some fun, drive a hot rod Camaro in the ice and snow. I have no traction but the car is so small it steers and slides easily. I am an adrenaline junkie and have fun sliding around in my IROC


I learned to drive a stick on a 1971 Camaro. I thought it drove much better in snow than my 1975 Jeep C-5 when I did a 360 in 4-wheel drive on Wadsworth Blvd in Denver. I hate this friggin' weather.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We drove to Kaikoura in the morning. As you head further south in New Zealand the weather gets cooler and it was also heading for autumn. 

Kaikoura is THE place to go whale watching and it was amazing! Two Sperm Whales... Hector’s, Common and huge numbers of very acrobatic Dusky Dolphins that leap just for the sake of it. Mew Zealand fur seals Fur Seals and their pups started to become regular sightings ?

Dusky dolphin





Sperm whale




Hector’s Dolphin



Common Dolphins ... ahem... “enjoying themselves” in the bow wave.



Hector’s dolphins



NZ Fur Seals




Dusky Dolphins


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I really AM jealous.. Mac n cheese is the best


This was better than I have ever made. So good I took some to my neighbor who is an ER nurse


----------



## EllieMay

I love the animal sightings. Beauty at its best!

Good morning all


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> This was better than I have ever made. So good I took some to my neighbor who is an ER nurse


That was really nice of you.. the poor ER team has such a demanding job, I think they need every nice Gesture that they can get. I wish o was closer to you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky mess of sleet & frozen rain. Cold. Happy Saturday..


----------



## Krista S

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky mess of sleet & frozen rain. Cold. Happy Saturday..


It’s finally starting to warm up here...only -45 Celsius with the windchill this morning.  It’s an improvement from the -55 temps we’ve seen all week.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Krista S said:


> It’s finally starting to warm up here...only -45 Celsius with the windchill this morning.  It’s an improvement from the -55 temps we’ve seen all week.


Nothing says here comes spring like an easing up of the Polar Vortex!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Krista S said:


> It’s finally starting to warm up here...only -45 Celsius with the windchill this morning.  It’s an improvement from the -55 temps we’ve seen all week.



Yeah. Thats cold, in Centigrade or Fahrenheit!


----------



## JoesMum

Krista S said:


> It’s finally starting to warm up here...only -45 Celsius with the windchill this morning.  It’s an improvement from the -55 temps we’ve seen all week.


My daughter spent 3 months, March to June, in Grasslands Nayptional Park researching Prairie Dogs. It was a bit cold back then too! She absolutely loved Saskatchewan.

When her tenure finished, she flew to LA and needed rather different clothing! ?


----------



## Lyn W

What a fantastic experience.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky mess of sleet & frozen rain. Cold. Happy Saturday..


Same here - blooming freezing!!
Not above 0C all day and dropping as evening falls but hopefully warmer tomorrow!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all.
Hope your enjoying your Saturday.
Wales v Scotland rugby is being played at the moment and Scotland is winning.
They beat England last week which was great to see. 
Wales have several of their key players missing today so I hope they can turn it around, but if not we don't mind losing to them.


----------



## Lyn W

Krista S said:


> It’s finally starting to warm up here...only -45 Celsius with the windchill this morning.  It’s an improvement from the -55 temps we’ve seen all week.


Makes our temps feel like T shirt weather!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> Hope your enjoying your Saturday.
> Wales v Scotland rugby is being played at the moment and Scotland is winning.
> They beat England last week which was great to see.
> Wales have several of their key players missing today so I hope they can turn it around, but if not we don't mind losing to them.


It ended well! My nerves were shot to pieces, but a win is a win! ??????? 

In other news Daughter has sold her car. It’s a 10 year old Ford Fiesta, previously mine, but she’s moving to her own flat in London at the end of the month and there’s nowhere to park the car. To be fair it’s been on a battery charger in the garage mostly. It’s hardly been driven. 

Anyway, in a stroke of luck, I posted about it on the rescue staff snd volunteer group and one of the staff members wanted it. Her 13 year old Fiesta had been written off following an accident that wasn’t her fault. 

We’re going to feel sad saying goodbye to the Fiesta. It’s just going to confuse me when I see it in the rescue car park now! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chompers new casa... I’ve got to go buy a bigger tree and a few more vines. He’s got a little waterfall in there but I don’t think you can see it in the picture. I ordered a battery operated one because I did not want to have to put holes in the screen for cords.. it’s 4’ x 2’ and I don’t think he knows what to do with all that space.. I didn’t have near enough greenery to fill it up..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our storm developing now into a very nasty ice storm. No one is outside, no noise, no cars. But the Postal service delivered. “Neither rain, nor snow, nor sleet” ...


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Our storm developing now into a very nasty ice storm. No one is outside, no noise, no cars. But the Postal service delivered. “Neither rain, nor snow, nor sleet” ...


If you get mail doing bad weather that's nice, you must leave next to the post office. Here in my neighborhood you lucky to see a mailman twice a week. On Jan 25, 2021 I received a letter that was mailed on August 10, 2020. It only had to travel 4 miles, it only took 6 months. I have neighbors complaining about having to pay late fees on their bill because they are not receiving them. Mailman says Sorry not my fault, he can only deliver what they give him.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It was just a star when it hit but it was loud for sure.. the cold overnight made it run I guess. I ended up not getting it replaced though. All the company had was aftermarket parts and this is a brand new truck with lots of safety features and tech stuff.. I wanted factory parts. So I made them order it and they are coming next Friday.. they will have to calibrate all the sensors and such that are part of the windshield..


That's good. I'm glad for you getting it done right. Maybe it's the safety features that kept it from being so much worse when it happened. ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We drove to Kaikoura in the morning. As you head further south in New Zealand the weather gets cooler and it was also heading for autumn.
> 
> Kaikoura is THE place to go whale watching and it was amazing! Two Sperm Whales... Hector’s, Common and huge numbers of very acrobatic Dusky Dolphins that leap just for the sake of it. Mew Zealand fur seals Fur Seals and their pups started to become regular sightings ?
> 
> Dusky dolphin
> View attachment 318078
> 
> View attachment 318079
> 
> 
> Sperm whale
> View attachment 318080
> View attachment 318081
> 
> 
> Hector’s Dolphin
> View attachment 318082
> 
> 
> Common Dolphins ... ahem... “enjoying themselves” in the bow wave.
> View attachment 318083
> 
> 
> Hector’s dolphins
> View attachment 318084
> 
> 
> NZ Fur Seals
> View attachment 318085
> View attachment 318086
> 
> 
> Dusky Dolphins
> View attachment 318087


?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Makes our temps feel like T shirt weather!


Not me. You won't see me in a t shirt. I have to have tortoise temps ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318138
> 
> Chompers new casa... I’ve got to go buy a bigger tree and a few more vines. He’s got a little waterfall in there but I don’t think you can see it in the picture. I ordered a battery operated one because I did not want to have to put holes in the screen for cords.. it’s 4’ x 2’ and I don’t think he knows what to do with all that space.. I didn’t have near enough greenery to fill it up..


I tried to find Chomper but couldn't. But that will be beautiful especially when you get it finished.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> This isn't Red Cardinal food, but ya'll are gonna be so jealous...this is the best I have ever made and/or tasted.
> so creamy
> View attachment 318050
> 
> mac n cheese from scratch...so smooth and creamy, cheezy and gooey
> View attachment 318051


Yum. Homemade is the only way I like Mac n Cheese.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mac and cheese w a bbq pulled pork sandwich! Oh yeah!


----------



## Cathie G

If this makes anybody feel a bit warmer, I was glad sad to hear on the news today, that the polar vortex is 12 degrees warmer than it used to be. If you believe that we are experiencing global warming.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> If this makes anybody feel a bit warmer, I was glad sad to hear on the news today, that the polar vortex is 12 degrees warmer than it used to be. If you believe that we are experiencing global warming.?


Well it was a toasty 0 degrees here ysterday... so to hell w that vortex lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well it was a toasty 0 degrees here ysterday... so to hell w that vortex lol


Well that's a bit better than -12. And I agree. That vortex needs to back to the artic real soon. We are supposed to be feeling it tomorrow evening until Tuesday with snow storms, cold ice etc...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We just got hit with 20 inches of snow 2 weeks ago and another 6 last week


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cactus are going crazy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Cactus are going crazy!
> View attachment 318141
> View attachment 318142
> View attachment 318143


Stop rubbing it in!  I need sunshine! Lol


----------



## Jan A

Warren said:


> If you get mail doing bad weather that's nice, you must leave next to the post office. Here in my neighborhood you lucky to see a mailman twice a week. On Jan 25, 2021 I received a letter that was mailed on August 10, 2020. It only had to travel 4 miles, it only took 6 months. I have neighbors complaining about having to pay late fees on their bill because they are not receiving them. Mailman says Sorry not my fault, he can only deliver what they give him.


Now you know why the USPS is $20 billion in debt every year. Bad help, bad morale & sending stuff snail mail is going out of style.


----------



## Warren

Just wanted to share something I bought from Walmart today, had to have it. Solar Powered Turtle LED yard decoration. They were just putting them on the shelf.


----------



## Jan A

Warren said:


> Just wanted to share something I bought from Walmart today, had to have it. Solar Powered Turtle LED yard decoration. They were just putting them on the shelf.
> View attachment 318144


I got a frog like that for my sister-in-law. We named it Jeremiah but she never set it in the sun so it never glowed. I like your turtle!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It ended well! My nerves were shot to pieces, but a win is a win! ???????
> 
> In other news Daughter has sold her car. It’s a 10 year old Ford Fiesta, previously mine, but she’s moving to her own flat in London at the end of the month and there’s nowhere to park the car. To be fair it’s been on a battery charger in the garage mostly. It’s hardly been driven.
> 
> Anyway, in a stroke of luck, I posted about it on the rescue staff snd volunteer group and one of the staff members wanted it. Her 13 year old Fiesta had been written off following an accident that wasn’t her fault.
> 
> We’re going to feel sad saying goodbye to the Fiesta. It’s just going to confuse me when I see it in the rescue car park now! ?


It was a close match and the Scots did well but I'm very pleased it was another win for Wales. 
My Fiesta will be 14 this year and apart from some normal wear and tear it's been great.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318138
> 
> Chompers new casa... I’ve got to go buy a bigger tree and a few more vines. He’s got a little waterfall in there but I don’t think you can see it in the picture. I ordered a battery operated one because I did not want to have to put holes in the screen for cords.. it’s 4’ x 2’ and I don’t think he knows what to do with all that space.. I didn’t have near enough greenery to fill it up..


He'll love that!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> If this makes anybody feel a bit warmer, I was glad sad to hear on the news today, that the polar vortex is 12 degrees warmer than it used to be. If you believe that we are experiencing global warming.?


As cold as it's been it's still very worrying when you see the reduction of ice in the Arctic and things like the glacier breaking in the Himalayas destroying the Rishiganga dam.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> As cold as it's been it's still very worrying when you see the reduction of ice in the Arctic and things like the glacier breaking in the Himalayas destroying the Rishiganga dam.


There's a George Carlin segment you should look at online on climate change. It puts a lot of things in perspective, imhao. 

Mankind is a mere very small thumbprint on the time spectrum of this planet. 

You have to ask yourself why are all the elites buying & building big mansions on ocean beaches, including Mr. Gore? Pres. Obama is building a mansion on a beach in Hawaii, after buying a mansion on the beach in Martha's Vineyard. Just sayin...


----------



## EllieMay

Warren said:


> Just wanted to share something I bought from Walmart today, had to have it. Solar Powered Turtle LED yard decoration. They were just putting them on the shelf.
> View attachment 318144


OMG that’s ADORABLE


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We just got hit with 20 inches of snow 2 weeks ago and another 6 last week


The weather man said our snowfall is double what it was last year. It must have hit all at once though. It hasn't melted off by noon either every day. So we have half melted snow everywhere with more to come. I'm kinda glad but when I was younger it didn't take a polar vortex to get snow. So that vortex needs to take a hike.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> There's a George Carlin segment you should look at online on climate change. It puts a lot of things in perspective, imhao.
> 
> Mankind is a mere very small thumbprint on the time spectrum of this planet.
> 
> You have to ask yourself why are all the elites buying & building big mansions on ocean beaches, including Mr. Gore? Pres. Obama is building a mansion on a beach in Hawaii, after buying a mansion on the beach in Martha's Vineyard. Just sayin...


I guess they think they can fly out in a private plane if push comes to shove.? Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> As cold as it's been it's still very worrying when you see the reduction of ice in the Arctic and things like the glacier breaking in the Himalayas destroying the Rishiganga dam.


Yea and all that cold freezing weather is supposed to be up there. We always had lots of snow and a winter wonderland and didn't need a vortex to have it.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I tried to find Chomper but couldn't. But that will be beautiful especially when you get it finished.


Here’s a better one for you


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I guess they think they can fly out in a private plane if push comes to shove.? Enjoy it while you can.


IMHAO, this is all political to control the masses.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi all...Had an ice storm today. Without power from 3am until 6:30pm. No power, computer, internet, water. I actually did some chores then read a book...I hated it. Missed the NASCAR today. CRAP! The very first race of the week end, and I had no tv. grrr
So I'm trying to get ice photos for y'all 


and look at the visitor...




Also, if you think you're gramma needs a hand rail on the deck stairs, DO NOT use metal...


Top of the tree broke



What a miserable way to spend a day. Oh and try to keep 3 tortoises and 15 box turtles warm without power. Fun
Couldn't even heat up my mac n cheese. And THAT was a crime


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OK, but none of that changes for me. One Yvonne, to me, is either Y or The Nazi Moderator. The other Yvonne is my friend Yvonne, or my TFO bestie Chefdenoel10, *YOU!!!!*
> And, please remember that the person you refer to as the wonderful Yvonne G is my older sister. A pain in my whatsis, as she mostly is my older sister, meaning she's the boss, (but I'm 76 old enuf), and I'm my own boss. Mostly. But, as an older sister, she watches out for me, 'cept on TFO, or maybe more on TFO as I know she reads my stuff soon after I post it to make sure there's nothing she needs to delete lol! Y hates it when I talk about her on TFO , as she is an extremely private person, and I say things about her or our relationship just commenting and it bugs her. I think I'd better shut up now, I'm probably embarrassing her right now lolololololol



Hi bestie!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...Had an ice storm today. Without power from 3am until 6:30pm. No power, computer, internet, water. I actually did some chores then read a book...I hated it. Missed the NASCAR today. CRAP! The very first race of the week end, and I had no tv. grrr
> So I'm trying to get ice photos for y'all
> View attachment 318156
> 
> and look at the visitor...
> View attachment 318157
> 
> View attachment 318158
> 
> Also, if you think you're gramma needs a hand rail on the deck stairs, DO NOT use metal...
> View attachment 318161
> 
> Top of the tree broke
> View attachment 318163
> View attachment 318164
> 
> What a miserable way to spend a day. Oh and try to keep 3 tortoises and 15 box turtles warm without power. Fun
> Couldn't even heat up my mac n cheese. And THAT was a crime



Holy crimes of passion!!!! Wow!!!
That’s a lotta ice!!!!!
Are you ok?
We get it tomorrow morning . Fun 
The news said it’s gonna be bad all through the middle states? 
- degree temps and ice,snow, and water buffaloes ? comin’ down!!!!!
Keep safe!
How did you ever take care of the animals??
Does the inside of your house now look like 
Noah’s ark??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Here's a nice camera to ask your rich aunto get you for Christmas! It takes 4 photos at once from just slightly off from each other then stitches them together for the best photo
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZGKDGE/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



you must be rich!!!??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop rubbing it in!  I need sunshine! Lol


Oops sorry!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> No squirrels here ever. I have mega rats, voles, mice, skunks, 'coons, 'possums, foxes and Cougers. ha!



Cccc cccc ooogggers??? ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Holy crimes of passion!!!! Wow!!!
> That’s a lotta ice!!!!!
> Are you ok?
> We get it tomorrow morning . Fun
> The news said it’s gonna be bad all through the middle states?
> - degree temps and ice,snow, and water buffaloes ? comin’ down!!!!!
> Keep safe!
> How did you ever take care of the animals??
> Does the inside of your house now look like
> Noah’s ark??? ?


No, not mine...my friend and neighbor uses a wood stove, so I boxed up everybody but Mary and they spent the day next to his warm fire. Mary was in my bathroom. Not warm enuf, but better then freezing in the shed


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cccc cccc ooogggers??? ??


Tomorrow I'll show you the new cougar warning...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cougars can be a good thing haha


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Tomorrow I'll show you the new cougar warning...


Somewhere inside I'm still a cougar. Just keep the mirrors away!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Firstly here is a nice frozen car, even the wheels are frozen to the ground. Lastly Happy Valentines Day. Remember smooches come in all sizes, shapes, and levels of fur!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> If this makes anybody feel a bit warmer, I was glad sad to hear on the news today, that the polar vortex is 12 degrees warmer than it used to be. If you believe that we are experiencing global warming.?


It’s climate change that’s caused by warming of the outer atmosphere. It leads to freak weather.

Over here, scientists seem careful to call it climate change


----------



## JoesMum

Jan A said:


> Now you know why the USPS is $20 billion in debt every year. Bad help, bad morale & sending stuff snail mail is going out of style.


Royal Mail got caught on the hop by lockdown and internet shopping increasing so much. They really struggled at Christmas. Part of it was also caused by staff with covid and self isolation too. They’re doing a pretyy brilliant job otherwise.

Companies here in the UK have been encouraging people to switch to billing by email and payment by direct debit or bank transfer for years. I don’t think we get any bills or statements by snail mail any more.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: the weather had turned. It was cold and grey and a storm was on its way.

My birthday treat was swimming with wild seals (they supplied wetsuits). Much needed hot soup and a sandwich (they make excellent sandwiches in NZ) in a cafe. Then another whale watching tour (we had sea sickness tablets we brought from the UK)

No photos of the seal swim as our cameras weren’t watertight. Th whale watching brought us Sperm Whales, Albatrosses and Dusky Dolphins (showing off as usual). One amazing birthday ??


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: the weather had turned. It was cold and grey and a storm was on its way.
> 
> My birthday treat was swimming with wild seals (they supplied wetsuits). Much needed hot soup and a sandwich (they make excellent sandwiches in NZ) in a cafe. Then another whale watching tour (we had sea sickness tablets we brought from the UK)
> 
> No photos of the seal swim as our cameras weren’t watertight. Th whale watching brought us Sperm Whales, Albatrosses and Dusky Dolphins (showing off as usual). One amazing birthday ??


Happy Birthday Linda!
Your celebrations will be a bit different this year although I suppose you could have a nice long soak in the bath instead. 
Whatever you don't manage to do I hope you have a lovely day with the family.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
It's very grey here but the first time for ages that I haven't had to de-ice the bird baths. 
I think that even Lola can sense a change and is peeping out of his hide. 
I only have a small amount of food for him this morning so I'm going to have a trip to Aldi to stock up on a few days worth of his salad bags. 
I'm sure the staff there must think that with all the salad I eat I should be as thin as a rake!
TTFN
I'll see you later


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Happy Birthday Linda!
> Your celebrations will be a bit different this year although I suppose you could have a nice long soak in the bath instead.
> Whatever you don't manage to do I hope you have a lovely day with the family.?


Are you having the ultimate "time of your life" or is this just another splendid vacation? Your photos are great. If I ever got my sorry a** off the U.S. continent, i'd probably go where you are now. Thank you for posting these fab photos!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: the weather had turned. It was cold and grey and a storm was on its way.
> 
> My birthday treat was swimming with wild seals (they supplied wetsuits). Much needed hot soup and a sandwich (they make excellent sandwiches in NZ) in a cafe. Then another whale watching tour (we had sea sickness tablets we brought from the UK)
> 
> No photos of the seal swim as our cameras weren’t watertight. Th whale watching brought us Sperm Whales, Albatrosses and Dusky Dolphins (showing off as usual). One amazing birthday ??



Hey! Happy Birthday....enjoy the day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nasty ice, a complete mess here as well. Quite the storm front....from Oregon south through Texas over & up the coastline via the Mid-Atlantic states. Onward & upward then sending this beast over to the UK to enjoy.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: the weather had turned. It was cold and grey and a storm was on its way.
> 
> My birthday treat was swimming with wild seals (they supplied wetsuits). Much needed hot soup and a sandwich (they make excellent sandwiches in NZ) in a cafe. Then another whale watching tour (we had sea sickness tablets we brought from the UK)
> 
> No photos of the seal swim as our cameras weren’t watertight. Th whale watching brought us Sperm Whales, Albatrosses and Dusky Dolphins (showing off as usual). One amazing birthday ??


That would be an amazing birthday! I hope that something just as amazing happens today. I hope that you celebrate your birthday special... and then turn around and celebrate Valentine’s Day separately what a day! Happy birthday!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Valentine’s Day to all of you. Dad and I would always go eat the sweet heart supper at the Texas Roadhouse in our single years and the. Continued the tradition when Joey and I married because he was usually working. If not, he got to go too.. 
;-)... i will miss that this year and I don’t believe I can go back by myself... ANYWAY, I don’t think the roads are fit for much traveling so I will dedicate today to my children and animals. Hugs and kisses all around.. I’m working up the nerve to go out and break the ice out of the water trough ?. Wishing everyone a wonderful day!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Valentine’s Day to all of you. Dad and I would always go eat the sweet heart supper at the Texas Roadhouse in our single years and the. Continued the tradition when Joey and I married because he was usually working. If not, he got to go too..
> ;-)... i will miss that this year and I don’t believe I can go back by myself... ANYWAY, I don’t think the roads are fit for much traveling so I will dedicate today to my children and animals. Hugs and kisses all around.. I’m working up the nerve to go out and break the ice out of the water trough ?. Wishing everyone a wonderful day!


Happy Valentines Day to you too, Heather!
Different occasions without your Dad will all be tinged with sadness, especially the first times, but you have some lovely memories of times spent with him and a great family to help you through.
Have a lovely day - in spite of the ice!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nasty ice, a complete mess here as well. Quite the storm front....from Oregon south through Texas over & up the coastline via the Mid-Atlantic states. Onward & upward then sending this beast over to the UK to enjoy.


Yup - we have some wet and windy weather on the way for next week, but the winds don't look as if they'll too strong at the moment. 
There's the promise of temps up to 17C for the following week - that's practically summer here!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Somewhere inside I'm still a cougar. Just keep the mirrors away!


Well, stay away from Chubbs then, as he is charming, funny, untrustworthy and disrespectful. Just when things seem to be going good, he starts flirting with someone else. In front of everybody!!! just sayin


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the birds are happy on Valentine’s Day. A bit of flirting & tweeting going on while they share a meal.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. 

We had afternoon tea baked by me and daughter. The cake is very rich and chocolatey. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Today at 11:30 Pacific Standard time is the official start of the racing season...The Daytona 500...
Who to back? My usual Kyle Busch "Rowdy" as he is known, the 18 Toyota, is an aggressive driver, he drives the way I like, and has bump drafting down to an art. But he didn't win a race last year. Or the 11 car driven by Denny Hamlin. He looks so good from behind in his fire suit. He won so many races last year, he's good-lookin (very important), he also can bump draft, and is expert at side drafting. He deserved the Championship last year. I'm hoping he can do it this year. Can only pick one driver...who...?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> And the birds are happy on Valentine’s Day. A bit of flirting & tweeting going on while they share a meal.
> 
> View attachment 318210
> 
> 
> View attachment 318211


OMG! freakin peanuts? Are those blue jays? And they are eating from a plant pot? Oh my, with black oil sunflower seeds too. Great photos for me...lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> We had afternoon tea baked by me and daughter. The cake is very rich and chocolatey. ?
> View attachment 318209



Nice job on your afternoon tea setting. Looks right out of a fine spread at Bettys. Enjoy. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Firstly here is a nice frozen car, even the wheels are frozen to the ground. Lastly Happy Valentines Day. Remember smooches come in all sizes, shapes, and levels of fur!
> View attachment 318172
> View attachment 318174


Beautiful picture! Is that a Newfoundland?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Beautiful picture! Is that a Newfoundland?


YEP FOUR YEARS OLD AND 165 POUNDS


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! freakin peanuts? Are those blue jays? And they are eating from a plant pot? Oh my, with black oil sunflower seeds too. Great photos for me...lol



Yep. Unsalted roasted peanuts. The Blue Jays need an air traffic controller at times to coordinate their arrival & departures. My other feeders frozen in ice. I have about 5 other feeders for seed & suet - this impromptu flowerpot feeder is on our front porch, protected & easy to top off.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> It’s climate change that’s caused by warming of the outer atmosphere. It leads to freak weather.
> 
> Over here, scientists seem careful to call it climate change



happy birthday dear friend!! ????????????????
Hope all is going better for you now.
May your day be filled with joy!
If not....eat all the Valentines Chocolates!
?
Happy Valentine’s Day toooooo!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> We had afternoon tea baked by me and daughter. The cake is very rich and chocolatey. ?
> View attachment 318209



I think if I were you ...
I would have dove face first into that cake!!
Yuuuuummmmmiiiieeeeee!!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all... been a bit busy of late though I’m still following along with the goings on here in the CDR... With the passing of my father, I have inherited all of the family properties to be tended (in all of the spare time that I did not have) I hired crews and began a remodel on what used to me my grandparents house. They built it in the 80’s. My grandfather was a huge environmentalist and had landscaped with various fruit trees and butterfly gardens and many other things I wouldn’t recognize. So far, the new roof has been completed, some trees cut back and the inside reconstruction begins today. In the back of the house is where the gardens are but I didn’t get a picture there..
> View attachment 317151
> 
> After this, I’ll start on my fathers place. :-(
> 
> I did sneak off last Friday for some time with ReadyToGo... he was well behaved and we had a beautiful ride in some very nice weather. We road the famous Stage Coach Road here in Marshall which is rumored to be haunted.
> View attachment 317152
> 
> 
> Well, that’s all for now... have to get son up n ready for school! Y’all have a wonderful day!



I am so sorry for your loss. But the memories are with you in your heart forever.
There isn’t a day or minute that goes by that I don’t think of my dad. He was one of 
“The great ones”. I would not have changed a thing. This July will be 10 years now! I can’t believe it because it always feels like it was yesterday... they say time heals all wounds? Keeping busy helps for me...
But I am always here if you need me to talk to. 
your grandfathers house is lovely too.
It keeps you busy ..
Make sure you screen your renters though!!
They LIE and say they will take care of your house and then trash it.. (speaking from experience)... please rent it to a family member or someone whom you can trust..
Just want you to be ok..


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. But the memories are with you in your heart forever.
> There isn’t a day or minute that goes by that I don’t think of my dad. He was one of
> “The great ones”. I would not have changed a thing. This July will be 10 years now! I can’t believe it because it always feels like it was yesterday... they say time heals all wounds? Keeping busy helps for me...
> But I am always here if you need me to talk to.
> your grandfathers house is lovely too.
> It keeps you busy ..
> Make sure you screen your renters though!!
> They LIE and say they will take care of your house and then trash it.. (speaking from experience)... please rent it to a family member or someone whom you can trust..
> Just want you to be ok..


Thank you! ?


----------



## JoesMum

My cousin’s son (who is my first cousin once removed I think) has his 5th birthday today.

It appears that we Valentines also have a mutual love of chocolate cake and raspberries ?


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Today at 11:30 Pacific Standard time is the official start of the racing season...The Daytona 500...
> Who to back? My usual Kyle Busch "Rowdy" as he is known, the 18 Toyota, is an aggressive driver, he drives the way I like, and has bump drafting down to an art. But he didn't win a race last year. Or the 11 car driven by Denny Hamlin. He looks so good from behind in his fire suit. He won so many races last year, he's good-lookin (very important), he also can bump draft, and is expert at side drafting. He deserved the Championship last year. I'm hoping he can do it this year. Can only pick one driver...who...?


I'd go with the one looking good from behind!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Here’s a better one for you
> View attachment 318147


That's too funny and so cute? Chomper doesn't appear to be too uncomfy. A few more monkey bars and he'll be good.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> My cousin’s son (who is my first cousin once removed I think) has his 5th birthday today.
> 
> It appears that we Valentines also have a mutual love of chocolate cake and raspberries ?
> View attachment 318230
> 
> View attachment 318231


Happy birthday and happy Valentine's day and have a happy happy happy ??️?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...Had an ice storm today. Without power from 3am until 6:30pm. No power, computer, internet, water. I actually did some chores then read a book...I hated it. Missed the NASCAR today. CRAP! The very first race of the week end, and I had no tv. grrr
> So I'm trying to get ice photos for y'all
> View attachment 318156
> 
> and look at the visitor...
> View attachment 318157
> 
> View attachment 318158
> 
> Also, if you think you're gramma needs a hand rail on the deck stairs, DO NOT use metal...
> View attachment 318161
> 
> Top of the tree broke
> View attachment 318163
> View attachment 318164
> 
> What a miserable way to spend a day. Oh and try to keep 3 tortoises and 15 box turtles warm without power. Fun
> Couldn't even heat up my mac n cheese. And THAT was a crime


Wow! Our storms are starting later today. I have a Mr. Heater but only 2 1lb canisters and nobody has them. Everyone says they haven't been able to get them restocked for months. I feel for you. ???


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: the weather had turned. It was cold and grey and a storm was on its way.
> 
> My birthday treat was swimming with wild seals (they supplied wetsuits). Much needed hot soup and a sandwich (they make excellent sandwiches in NZ) in a cafe. Then another whale watching tour (we had sea sickness tablets we brought from the UK)
> 
> No photos of the seal swim as our cameras weren’t watertight. Th whale watching brought us Sperm Whales, Albatrosses and Dusky Dolphins (showing off as usual). One amazing birthday ??


? What kinda bird.??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And the birds are happy on Valentine’s Day. A bit of flirting & tweeting going on while they share a meal.
> 
> View attachment 318210
> 
> 
> View attachment 318211


I found some peanuts. I'll try them out where I know my Jays like to eat. They're going to need it with what's supposed to be coming.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s climate change that’s caused by warming of the outer atmosphere. It leads to freak weather.
> 
> Over here, scientists seem careful to call it climate change


Yea I know. I thought it was really interesting when the canals of Venice cleared up during this pandemic. Also I had this strange thought, that maybe, the Lord was protecting earth until his time.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> YEP FOUR YEARS OLD AND 165 POUNDS


That is such an adorable pic! !! And they absolutely posed for you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Wow! Our storms are starting later today. I have a Mr. Heater but only 2 1lb canisters and nobody has them. Everyone says they haven't been able to get them restocked for months. I feel for you. ???


----------



## Cathie G

Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.


I'm so very sorry Cathie, you and Terry and all your family are in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm so very sorry Cathie, you and Terry and all your family are in my thoughts tonight.


Thank you. I just heard they're going to put a stint in a blocked artery. He's been a miracle baby since the day he was born. He just keeps on ticking. I'm still worried because he had a birth injury to his heart b


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I just heard they're going to put a stint in a blocked artery. He's been a miracle baby since the day he was born. He just keeps on ticking. I'm still worried because he had a birth injury to his heart b


I have a few family members with stents and they have been great for them.
Hopefully the procedure will go well for your son too and he'll soon be back home.
He's in good hands.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I just heard they're going to put a stint in a blocked artery. He's been a miracle baby since the day he was born. He just keeps on ticking. I'm still worried because he had a birth injury to his heart b


I have to go to bed now Cathie but I will be signing in first thing to see how Terry is doing.
Take care


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> YEP FOUR YEARS OLD AND 165 POUNDS


I love that breed. Had a relative that lived in northern Michigan that had one. During hunting season they put a big red bow on him. So hunters didn't mistake him for a bear.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I just heard they're going to put a stint in a blocked artery. He's been a miracle baby since the day he was born. He just keeps on ticking. I'm still worried because he had a birth injury to his heart b


I was also trying to say that many other things have tried to take his life too down through the years. He actually had septicemia in his blood and lived through that as a baby with a heart problem and I'm just getting started. He's 42. I hope he can find the gumption to keep fighting no matter what.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I love that breed. Had a relative that lived in northern Michigan that had one. During hunting season they put a big red bow on him. So hunters didn't mistake him for a bear.


My brother has one and her name is Soffie probably because they are as big as a sofa... and make a nice pillow.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have a few family members with stents and they have been great for them.
> Hopefully the procedure will go well for your son too and he'll soon be back home.
> He's in good hands.


Yes he did get there quickly so it's up to him and if his body can hold up to another crazy day. I'm glad Heather went ahead and took him in.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.


Oh Cathie, I’m so sorry and I have just said a prayer and will say a few more. HUGS!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Thank you. I just heard they're going to put a stint in a blocked artery. He's been a miracle baby since the day he was born. He just keeps on ticking. I'm still worried because he had a birth injury to his heart b


Positive thoughts!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was also trying to say that many other things have tried to take his life too down through the years. He actually had septicemia in his blood and lived through that as a baby with a heart problem and I'm just getting started. He's 42. I hope he can find the gumption to keep fighting no matter what.


Sounds like he’s an incredibly strong man!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.


Rose and I will be praying for your family. I have a stent in one of my arteries. It was done out patient. I was back to normal the next day. Hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.



I am sending you ALL of my support and well wishes and prayers this very minute!!!!
Can you feel them?
Here is more!!!!!
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
now.....
Positive thoughts!!
Positive thoughts!
Positive thoughts and vibes!!!!
?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.


Thoughts and prayers with you and your family. Massive electronic hugs from me


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): Up before dawn to join an Albatross Encounter. We were taken in a very small boat 3 miles out from the coast, the guide lobbed a basket of frozen liver over the side, and we waited to see what turned up. We were very fortunate to have someone on board who introduced himself as Colin who appeared to know even more than our guide. Later research revealed Colin to be Dr Colin Miskelly and what he doesn’t know about birds isn’tworth knowing.


Salvin’s Albatross, 




Gibson’s Wandering Albatross in flight, 




Northern Giant Petrel (a bully!), 




Gibson’s Wandering Albatross, 




Southern Royal Albatross (actually the biggest species), 




New Zealand White-Capped (also known as the Shy) Albatross... 




a group shot... 




and lastly the Cape Petrel. 




Top of the pecking order was the Wandering Albatross with the Giant Petrel second. And just when we thought things couldn’t get better Blue Sharks turned up to try to help themselves to the bait.


----------



## JoesMum

On this day 2020 (part 2): After the albatrosses, we moved on to Christchurch which is still being rebuilt after the devastating 2016 earthquake. However, it is recovering ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): Up before dawn to join an Albatross Encounter. We were taken in a very small boat 3 miles out from the coast, the guide lobbed a basket of frozen liver over the side, and we waited to see what turned up. We were very fortunate to have someone on board who introduced himself as Colin who appeared to know even more than our guide. Later research revealed Colin to be Dr Colin Miskelly and what he doesn’t know about birds isn’tworth knowing.
> 
> 
> Salvin’s Albatross,
> View attachment 318270
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson’s Wandering Albatross in flight,
> View attachment 318271
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Giant Petrel (a bully!),
> View attachment 318272
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson’s Wandering Albatross,
> View attachment 318273
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Royal Albatross (actually the biggest species),
> View attachment 318274
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand White-Capped (also known as the Shy) Albatross...
> View attachment 318277
> 
> 
> 
> a group shot...
> View attachment 318276
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly the Cape Petrel.
> View attachment 318275
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the pecking order was the Wandering Albatross with the Giant Petrel second. And just when we thought things couldn’t get better Blue Sharks turned up to try to help themselves to the bait.


How wonderful to see such a selection. 
Some great shots there Linda!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
After a lot of heavy rain yesterday evening it's dry again today until the next band of rain moves in. 
Hope everyone has a good, and warmer Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes he did get there quickly so it's up to him and if his body can hold up to another crazy day. I'm glad Heather went ahead and took him in.


He's in the right place and stents sound scary but are quite routine for the docs these days.
Terry has been through a lot and hopefully he will sail through this and make a speedy recovery.
I'm sending healing thoughts for him and although I know how worried you are, I hope you are able to rest and look after yourself too.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all.. @Cathie G , I hope your ok this morning and that Terry is even better! Still thinking and praying for you.








In all of my life growing up in Texas, I have never seen snow here like there is today.. over a foot on the ground and still coming down heavily.. it’s crazy! 
beautiful though... I anticipate some really good sledding today ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all.. @Cathie G , I hope your ok this morning and that Terry is even better! Still thinking and praying for you.
> 
> View attachment 318292
> View attachment 318293
> View attachment 318294
> View attachment 318295
> View attachment 318296
> 
> 
> In all of my life growing up in Texas, I have never seen snow here like there is today.. over a foot on the ground and still coming down heavily.. it’s crazy!
> beautiful though... I anticipate some really good sledding today ?


Looks beautiful - have fun today!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky mess of sleet & frozen rain. Cold. Happy Saturday..


We don't have any water, cable, no internet, no phone so I'll miss or did miss the Infinity race.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> It was a close match and the Scots did well but I'm very pleased it was another win for Wales.
> My Fiesta will be 14 this year and apart from some normal wear and tear it's been great.


I would not see that a Fiesta could last that long!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ellie Mae...that deck looks so inviting, swimming in that warm pool in the snow. Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I would not see that a Fiesta could last that long!


It's been the longest lasting of all my cars.
The Peugeot 106 before this one was 12 years old when we parted company.
I buy new and keep them until they start costing me big money. 
My next car will be a hybrid.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> We don't have any water, cable, no internet, no phone so I'll miss or did miss the Infinity race.


Hope you're managing to keep warm, Maggie.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> It's been the longest lasting of all my cars.
> The Peugeot 106 before this one was 12 years old when we parted company.
> I buy new and keep them until they start costing me big money.
> My next car will be a hybrid.


I bought my IROC new in 1988, it's an '89. So I have been driving it for 32 years, put 3 engines in, each faster than the previous one. New tranny, and all the front end stuff, tie rods, ball joints, spindles and etc. I love this car, the easy way it handles, and the quickness that helps avoid accidents. It's beautiful (to me)and I plan on driving this car until I can't 

.


I love my car!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.


Oh my! Very scary, Cathie. I really hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I bought my IROC new in 1988, it's an '89. So I have been driving it for 32 years, put 3 engines in, each faster than the previous one. New tranny, and all the front end stuff, tie rods, ball joints, spindles and etc. I love this car, the easy way it handles, and the quickness that helps avoid accidents. It's beautiful (to me)and I plan on driving this car until I can't
> 
> .
> View attachment 318326
> 
> I love my car!
> View attachment 318327


You should get it wrapped in a different color to mess with local cops since they are used to the color!


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Please pray for my son. I've just heard he may be having a heart attack. He's been through so much in his life doctors are amazed he's still living. He's at the hospital now and was being transported to the main when I heard. He's the Terry that signed our cards this year. At least they have him where he may get help in time.


I am so sorry to read this Cathy. I hope he pulls through and makes it. I will say a prayer.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all.. @Cathie G , I hope your ok this morning and that Terry is even better! Still thinking and praying for you.
> 
> View attachment 318292
> View attachment 318293
> View attachment 318294
> View attachment 318295
> View attachment 318296
> 
> 
> In all of my life growing up in Texas, I have never seen snow here like there is today.. over a foot on the ground and still coming down heavily.. it’s crazy!
> beautiful though... I anticipate some really good sledding today ?


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh my gosh Ellie...EllieMay


Blackdog1714 said:


> You should get it wrapped in a different color to mess with local cops since they are used to the color!


Oh that would be so fun! I have noticed that you have some very evil thinking...lol...fun, but evil


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my gosh Ellie...EllieMay
> 
> Oh that would be so fun! I have noticed that you have some very evil thinking...lol...fun, but evil


IT is an acquired skill! Thanks for noticing


----------



## CarolM

Just popping in to say Hi. Have been busy doing complex stuff, getting quotes for reoairs having meetings where a certain few are causing 123 as always. Work has been busy as well. Trying to cope with learning new stuff. And then putting in a new alarm and electric fencing as I walked in on someone trying to break into our wendy house. Luckily the guy ran away. But the alarm company that we had been with for over 13 years did nothing so we fired them and got someone new. But I wanted to pop in quick to say hi and to see how everybody was doing. The torts are all happy in the sun. The doves and finches like their new home


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Positive thoughts!


Yes and he reminds me of our Rayopo and Rose and Jess.??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I will be praying for your family. I have a stent in one of my arteries. It was done out patient. I was back to normal the next day. Hopefully everything goes well.


Thanks. He is doing really well. The main artery in the right side of his heart was completely blocked. He'll probably be out by Wednesday though. If Heather hadn't put her foot down he wouldn't be here. I think he'll be amazed by how much better he'll feel. This could not have happened overnight. Something told me last night that he would be okay.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Have been busy doing complex stuff, getting quotes for reoairs having meetings where a certain few are causing 123 as always. Work has been busy as well. Trying to cope with learning new stuff. And then putting in a new alarm and electric fencing as I walked in on someone trying to break into our wendy house. Luckily the guy ran away. But the alarm company that we had been with for over 13 years did nothing so we fired them and got someone new. But I wanted to pop in quick to say hi and to see how everybody was doing. The torts are all happy in the sun. The doves and finches like their new home
> View attachment 318349


What kind of finches? I forget. Also my finches are really tiny. About the size of hummingbirds and they almost fly like them too.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am sending you ALL of my support and well wishes and prayers this very minute!!!!
> Can you feel them?
> Here is more!!!!!
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> now.....
> Positive thoughts!!
> Positive thoughts!
> Positive thoughts and vibes!!!!
> ?


Thanks. He's doing really good. I'm forever grateful that Heather put her foot down and made him go to the hospital. If he tries to not do what she says from this day forth, he'll be answering to Mommy Dearest ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my! Very scary, Cathie. I really hope it turns out ok.


Thank you. It really was scary at first because of all he's been through. And then peace settled over and I could feel he was okay. They say you can tell when you are a mother and I could. But you never know if it's just hope.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Just popping in to say Hi. Have been busy doing complex stuff, getting quotes for reoairs having meetings where a certain few are causing 123 as always. Work has been busy as well. Trying to cope with learning new stuff. And then putting in a new alarm and electric fencing as I walked in on someone trying to break into our wendy house. Luckily the guy ran away. But the alarm company that we had been with for over 13 years did nothing so we fired them and got someone new. But I wanted to pop in quick to say hi and to see how everybody was doing. The torts are all happy in the sun. The doves and finches like their new home
> View attachment 318349


Good to hear from you Carol and glad you're Ok in spite of a few problems.
Enjoy your warm weather - most have us in the northern hemisphere have been freezing with ice and/or snow. Coldest winter for a long time here.? Brrrrr!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. He is doing really well. The main artery in the right side of his heart was completely blocked. He'll probably be out by Wednesday though. If Heather hadn't put her foot down he wouldn't be here. I think he'll be amazed by how much better he'll feel. This could not have happened overnight. Something told me last night that he would be okay.


Good to hear Cathie.
Thank goodness Heather acted quickly. 
I wish Terry a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Thoughts and prayers with you and your family. Massive electronic hugs from me


Thanks. Every thing went well. He was mad because Heather wasn't allowed to stay. He'll probably be out Wednesday and knowing him, he will be or else. If he needs to stay I'll sicc... Heather on him.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear Cathie.
> Thank goodness Heather acted quickly.
> I wish Terry a speedy recovery.


Yes. I really think he's going to be amazed by how good he'll feel now that this has been discovered and fixed. He's been blaming the tiredness on his other health problems. It's weird how all of that works. You somehow miss a problem because it's too much like everything else you are dealing with. I'm grateful.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I really think he's going to be amazed by how good he'll feel now that this has been discovered and fixed. He's been blaming the tiredness on his other health problems. It's weird how all of that works. You somehow miss a problem because it's too much like everything else you are dealing with. I'm grateful.


When my 2 brothers in law had them the docs recommend a few lifestyle changes too and that made them feel even better in the long run.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> When my 2 brothers in law had them the docs recommend a few lifestyle changes too and that made them feel even better in the long run.


Yes. Diet is really important. I was trying to tell him less red meat and pop. He was also supposed to be taking cholesterol meds. For some reason he couldn't get his blood work done and the doctor took him off of them. Covid-19 is making regular medical care hard to get done. But I still think this couldn't have happened in a short period of time. He has a tendency for arteries thickening that happened while a baby. That time it saved his life. This time it could have taken it. That brat is gonna make me lose my mind.?.


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, just exactly what we needed after that ice storm, a wind storm to knock down the cracked branches. Oh hell. I'm outa here


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey my friends in the UK...or I guess anybody, what is "clotted cream"?


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Hey my friends in the UK...or I guess anybody, what is "clotted cream"?


It's a very thick almost solid cream, delicious with scones and jam


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. He is doing really well. The main artery in the right side of his heart was completely blocked. He'll probably be out by Wednesday though. If Heather hadn't put her foot down he wouldn't be here. I think he'll be amazed by how much better he'll feel. This could not have happened overnight. Something told me last night that he would be okay.


That is great news to read!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> It's a very thick almost solid cream, delicious with scones and jam
> View attachment 318379


That looks delicious. Clotted cream looks good! It all must be very, very bad for you!!


----------



## Lyn W

It's 5.30 a.m. here. I've been to bed and now I'm back up again - the heavy rain woke me about me an hour ago and I couldn't get back to sleep so I'm hoping a mug of hot chocolate will help. 
Hope you all have a peaceful night - sleep well.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. He is doing really well. The main artery in the right side of his heart was completely blocked. He'll probably be out by Wednesday though. If Heather hadn't put her foot down he wouldn't be here. I think he'll be amazed by how much better he'll feel. This could not have happened overnight. Something told me last night that he would be okay.


That is good news indeed. Good Morning Cathie.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear from you Carol and glad you're Ok in spite of a few problems.
> Enjoy your warm weather - most have us in the northern hemisphere have been freezing with ice and/or snow. Coldest winter for a long time here.? Brrrrr!!


round about now I could do with some ice. Stephen asked me the other night why do I put the fan on and then put the blanket over me. So I told him because I like feeling the warmth of a blanket on me when it is cold, so I have to make my own ideal conditions, ? ?


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 318375
> View attachment 318375


I wonder if this really works. Can someone try it on your side. It is too hot to try here. My Mom always used to put bricks in the oven and then at the bottom of our beds at night, Which made your feet toasty warm when sleeping. Was awesome.


----------



## Jan A

CarolM said:


> round about now I could do with some ice. Stephen asked me the other night why do I put the fan on and then put the blanket over me. So I told him because I like feeling the warmth of a blanket on me when it is cold, so I have to make my own ideal conditions, ? ?


Wait until you get hot flashes. You'll still need the fan but not the blanket!!


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> It's 5.30 a.m. here. I've been to bed and now I'm back up again - the heavy rain woke me about me an hour ago and I couldn't get back to sleep so I'm hoping a mug of hot chocolate will help.
> Hope you all have a peaceful night - sleep well.


Good Morning Lyn


----------



## CarolM

Jan A said:


> Wait until you get hot flashes. You'll still need the fan but not the blanket!!


oh too late. Been there doing that. My blanket is actually a thin sheet. But because it is going over me and not under me, I am calling it a blanket.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 318375
> View attachment 318375


I ise something very similar to keep water unfrozen for birds. I don raise it quite so high and put a _terracotta_ plant saucer on top with water in it and just one nightlight underneath. It stops the water freezing.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Hey my friends in the UK...or I guess anybody, what is "clotted cream"?


Very very thick cream. It’s almost sticky in texture. I have some leftover from Sunday.


----------



## JoesMum

Jan A said:


> That looks delicious. Clotted cream looks good! It all must be very, very bad for you!!


Yes, but SO good ?


----------



## JoesMum

Jan A said:


> Wait until you get hot flashes. You'll still need the fan but not the blanket!!


That’s me at the moment. I vary between needing the blanket because it’s freezing without it and being so hot I want nothing at all next to my skin. Menopause isn’t good for sleep


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I am delighted to not see Carol around again to read that Terry is progressing well. He had better do what his Mom says now or there’s going to ne trouble!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): Cute Alert! We may have taken rather too many photos of a New Zealand Fur Seal colony near Akaroa we visited at the start of the day, but how can you resist those eyes?!


----------



## JoesMum

On this Day 2020 (part 2): Akaroa is about 2 hours from our Christchurch base and has some dramatic volcanic geology; it was a very attractive place to spend the day.







Here are some cute Red Billed Gull chicks in this post just in case you haven’t recovered from the fur seals ?


We had our best sighting of a Little Blue Penguin so far; this subspecies is unique to Akaroa. 



Lots of Royal Spoonbills, 



Masked Lapwing, 



Australasian Great Crested Grebe, 



Hector’s Dolphins 



and White-Headed Stilts


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): Cute Alert! We may have taken rather too many photos of a New Zealand Fur Seal colony near Akaroa we visited at the start of the day, but how can you resist those eyes?!
> View attachment 318387
> View attachment 318388
> View attachment 318389
> View attachment 318390
> View attachment 318391
> View attachment 318392
> View attachment 318393
> View attachment 318394
> View attachment 318395
> View attachment 318396


Oh my, those are just adorable. And you are right who can resist them, I can however resist the smell btw. And look your photo shows their bay in the shape of their flappers / fins?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> On this Day 2020 (part 2): Akaroa is about 2 hours from our Christchurch base and has some dramatic volcanic geology; it was a very attractive place to spend the day.
> View attachment 318397
> View attachment 318398
> View attachment 318399
> View attachment 318400
> View attachment 318402
> 
> 
> Here are some cute Red Billed Gull chicks in this post just in case you haven’t recovered from the fur seals ?
> View attachment 318401
> 
> We had our best sighting of a Little Blue Penguin so far; this subspecies is unique to Akaroa.
> View attachment 318404
> 
> 
> Lots of Royal Spoonbills,
> View attachment 318403
> 
> 
> Masked Lapwing,
> View attachment 318406
> 
> 
> Australasian Great Crested Grebe,
> View attachment 318405
> 
> 
> Hector’s Dolphins
> View attachment 318407
> 
> 
> and White-Headed Stilts
> View attachment 318408


Those look so cool and inviting. Love it,


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Good Morning Lyn


Good morning Carol (or probably good afternoon to you now) I went back to bed and managed a few more hours of sleep, I'll probably be wanting to nod off later today ?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Oh my, those are just adorable. And you are right who can resist them, I can however resist the smell btw. And look your photo shows their bay in the shape of their flappers / fins?
> View attachment 318409
> View attachment 318409


Well spotted!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> On this Day 2020 (part 2): Akaroa is about 2 hours from our Christchurch base and has some dramatic volcanic geology; it was a very attractive place to spend the day.
> View attachment 318397
> View attachment 318398
> View attachment 318399
> View attachment 318400
> View attachment 318402
> 
> 
> Here are some cute Red Billed Gull chicks in this post just in case you haven’t recovered from the fur seals ?
> View attachment 318401
> 
> We had our best sighting of a Little Blue Penguin so far; this subspecies is unique to Akaroa.
> View attachment 318404
> 
> 
> Lots of Royal Spoonbills,
> View attachment 318403
> 
> 
> Masked Lapwing,
> View attachment 318406
> 
> 
> Australasian Great Crested Grebe,
> View attachment 318405
> 
> 
> Hector’s Dolphins
> View attachment 318407
> 
> 
> and White-Headed Stilts
> View attachment 318408


Such a wonderful trip with unforgettable sights and sounds of all the wildlife. It's going to be hard to top this holiday (whenever that will be)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Weather back to business as usual here - damp and grey but at least there's some respite from the ice.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Such a wonderful trip with unforgettable sights and sounds of all the wildlife. It's going to be hard to top this holiday (whenever that will be)


I’d settle for a couple of days in Hastings right now. I‘m not setting the bar too high in my hopes for a holiday am I?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Weather back to business as usual here - damp and grey but at least there's some respite from the ice.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday


Yes, our pond has finally thawed having spent yesterday looking like the North West Passage. All it needed was a nice-breaker sailing in it


----------



## Blackdog1714

La Jolla (San Diego) California 2018. I don't know how anyone could live this close to the spots where the seals and birds hang out. Notice how white from uric acid the rock is. I could feel it on my skin and reminded me of going into a dog or cat hoarders house.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warming today, might hit 50, our snow & ice are all gone AND we got a ton of rain overnight. Garden flooded instead of frozen.

Here’s an item on protecting Desert Tortoises...that popped up in my Twitter timeline.

 https://act.biologicaldiversity.org...tm_medium=TW&utm_campaign=AA&sourceid=1007206


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. Our lake actually has a film of ice over the whole thing... I’m awed!!! It is -3F ... that’s so crazy here. Weather forecast shows more snow coming tonight and tomorrow starts condensation.. things will really get ugly with the ice. We still have power and water here but I know that won’t last too much longer. The snow was a lot of fun to play in yesterday but it was too light and fluffy for sledding. Or even building a snow man.. soooo... we got inventive... 






I hope everyone is well...
I’m worried a bit about Maggie with no power.. who else do we know that’s out??


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): Cute Alert! We may have taken rather too many photos of a New Zealand Fur Seal colony near Akaroa we visited at the start of the day, but how can you resist those eyes?!
> View attachment 318387
> View attachment 318388
> View attachment 318389
> View attachment 318390
> View attachment 318391
> View attachment 318392
> View attachment 318393
> View attachment 318394
> View attachment 318395
> View attachment 318396


These are my favorite!!! I love the furry photos the most ?


----------



## EllieMay

I am going to try this!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. He is doing really well. The main artery in the right side of his heart was completely blocked. He'll probably be out by Wednesday though. If Heather hadn't put her foot down he wouldn't be here. I think he'll be amazed by how much better he'll feel. This could not have happened overnight. Something told me last night that he would be okay.


Great! Mine was blocked 85% and after I felt much better. I am sure he will definitely see a difference. Before my stent. It took me 3 days to cut my lawn. After I could cut it the same day. 
I missed the post about Heather putting her foot down. Way to go Heather!??


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> On this Day 2020 (part 2): Akaroa is about 2 hours from our Christchurch base and has some dramatic volcanic geology; it was a very attractive place to spend the day.
> View attachment 318397
> View attachment 318398
> View attachment 318399
> View attachment 318400
> View attachment 318402
> 
> 
> Here are some cute Red Billed Gull chicks in this post just in case you haven’t recovered from the fur seals ?
> View attachment 318401
> 
> We had our best sighting of a Little Blue Penguin so far; this subspecies is unique to Akaroa.
> View attachment 318404
> 
> 
> Lots of Royal Spoonbills,
> View attachment 318403
> 
> 
> Masked Lapwing,
> View attachment 318406
> 
> 
> Australasian Great Crested Grebe,
> View attachment 318405
> 
> 
> Hector’s Dolphins
> View attachment 318407
> 
> 
> and White-Headed Stilts
> View attachment 318408


What a beautiful country!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. Our lake actually has a film of ice over the whole thing... I’m awed!!! It is -3F ... that’s so crazy here. Weather forecast shows more snow coming tonight and tomorrow starts condensation.. things will really get ugly with the ice. We still have power and water here but I know that won’t last too much longer. The snow was a lot of fun to play in yesterday but it was too light and fluffy for sledding. Or even building a snow man.. soooo... we got inventive...
> View attachment 318432
> View attachment 318433
> View attachment 318434
> View attachment 318435
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well...
> I’m worried a bit about Maggie with no power.. who else do we know that’s out??


Hey everyone, we have power back, all my animals and I are fine. Don't ever worry about me.... we too have rain now...the goose is drowning again,


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Hey everyone, we have power back, all my animals and I are fine. Don't ever worry about me.... we too have rain now...the goose is drowning again,
> View attachment 318438


Great news!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> La Jolla (San Diego) California 2018. I don't know how anyone could live this close to the spots where the seals and birds hang out. Notice how white from uric acid the rock is. I could feel it on my skin and reminded me of going into a dog or cat hoarders house.
> View attachment 318421
> View attachment 318423
> View attachment 318424
> View attachment 318422


I love LaJolla!! But haven't been there since 1988 or so!! Great photos!

I love seals, JoesMum. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That is great news to read!


They let him come home one day early. He said he can feel a difference in his heart already. I'm so thankful he lived and got through this with no damage to his heart.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> That looks delicious. Clotted cream looks good! It all must be very, very bad for you!!


I'm wondering if it's close to what we call cottage cheese. I've blended that and used it as a substitute for cream cheese.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> round about now I could do with some ice. Stephen asked me the other night why do I put the fan on and then put the blanket over me. So I told him because I like feeling the warmth of a blanket on me when it is cold, so I have to make my own ideal conditions, ? ?


I'm as bad as you. I keep the furnace around 80f and crack a window in the winter. I like breathing the cold air but the rest of me has to be toasty ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): Cute Alert! We may have taken rather too many photos of a New Zealand Fur Seal colony near Akaroa we visited at the start of the day, but how can you resist those eyes?!
> View attachment 318387
> View attachment 318388
> View attachment 318389
> View attachment 318390
> View attachment 318391
> View attachment 318392
> View attachment 318393
> View attachment 318394
> View attachment 318395
> View attachment 318396


Yep they're irresistible! My favorite is the last one with that baby stating his opinion of you.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all. Our lake actually has a film of ice over the whole thing... I’m awed!!! It is -3F ... that’s so crazy here. Weather forecast shows more snow coming tonight and tomorrow starts condensation.. things will really get ugly with the ice. We still have power and water here but I know that won’t last too much longer. The snow was a lot of fun to play in yesterday but it was too light and fluffy for sledding. Or even building a snow man.. soooo... we got inventive...
> View attachment 318432
> View attachment 318433
> View attachment 318434
> View attachment 318435
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well...
> I’m worried a bit about Maggie with no power.. who else do we know that’s out??


I'm not but was worried for you and Maggie and all others that are dealing with power outages. I've heard the south is in for another round of cold. I hope not. I also heard that the only state that hasn't had snow is Florida.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Great! Mine was blocked 85% and after I felt much better. I am sure he will definitely see a difference. Before my stent. It took me 3 days to cut my lawn. After I could cut it the same day.
> I missed the post about Heather putting her foot down. Way to go Heather!??


Yep I think he's going to be really happy with his energy level as time goes on. Even though it was a close call the whole thing will improve his life. I think sometimes when you have other health issues that can cause the same symptoms you tend to blame that. Also even the doctors do. It worked out and I'm so thankful.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I am going to try this!
> View attachment 318436


My mom always told me to just avoid the yellow snow.?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm wondering if it's close to what we call cottage cheese. I've blended that and used it as a substitute for cream cheese.


Nothing like cottage cheese! We have that here too.

It’s cream... not cheese. Very very thick cream. It isn’t sweetened, but the thickness makes it sweet to the taste.

It isn’t really comparable to anything else

Wikipedia explains how it is made








Clotted cream - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey everyone, we have power back, all my animals and I are fine. Don't ever worry about me.... we too have rain now...the goose is drowning again,
> View attachment 318438


? Still glad to see that you have power.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Nothing like cottage cheese! We have that here too.
> 
> It’s cream... not cheese. Very very thick cream. It isn’t sweetened, but the thickness makes it sweet to the taste.
> 
> It isn’t really comparable to anything else


I'll have to see if I can get some just to try it. I don't eat a lot of meat so I'm sure it won't kill me to have some now and then.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> They let him come home one day early. He said he can feel a difference in his heart already. I'm so thankful he lived and got through this with no damage to his heart.


That's great Cathie, so pleased for Terry and you.


----------



## EllieMay

Absolutely...


Cathie G said:


> My mom always told me to just avoid the yellow snow.?


? I did actually make this today ( with clean snow) and it was really good.. exceedingly sweet though and very similar to the real churned home made type..


----------



## Maro2Bear

OMG guys....look & read about all of the sea turtle rescues underway in South Padre Island Texas..... thousands stunned by the cold snap!









Thread by @lara_hand on Thread Reader App


@lara_hand: My mom is retired, & she spends her winters volunteering at a sea turtle rescue center in south Texas. The cold snap is stunning the local turtles & they’re doing a lot of rescues. She sent...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> OMG guys....look & read about all of the sea turtle rescues underway in South Padre Island Texas..... thousands stunned by the cold snap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread by @lara_hand on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @lara_hand: My mom is retired, & she spends her winters volunteering at a sea turtle rescue center in south Texas. The cold snap is stunning the local turtles & they’re doing a lot of rescues. She sent...…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threadreaderapp.com


Oh wow.. I wonder what would happen if all them turtles suddenly decide they’d like some exercise??? That is so awesome and good though!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My mom always told me to just avoid the yellow snow.?


That's right! Like Frank Zappa said....... don't eat the snow 
where the huskies go ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to see if I can get some just to try it. I don't eat a lot of meat so I'm sure it won't kill me to have some now and then.?


It’s dairy, not meat. No good for vegans, but fine for vegetarian. Perfect with desserts ?


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: we drove over the Southern Alps via Arthur’s Pass to Hokitika. The route was very easy ... turn right out of motel and follow road for 137 miles, turn left when you see he sea and drive for 13 miles. The scenery was spectacular as we drove through the big glacial valley, but the grey weather didn’t do us any favours for photographs. We also had our first encounter with the notoriously destructive wild Kea parrots who were, on this occasion, pretty well behaved.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> OMG guys....look & read about all of the sea turtle rescues underway in South Padre Island Texas..... thousands stunned by the cold snap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread by @lara_hand on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @lara_hand: My mom is retired, & she spends her winters volunteering at a sea turtle rescue center in south Texas. The cold snap is stunning the local turtles & they’re doing a lot of rescues. She sent...…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threadreaderapp.com


That's incredible on all counts!
Very sad for the turtles but how fantastic that they are being cared for.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, having a electrician come today to run electric under ground to Opo,s new enclosure and to the shed. Again I am struggling because I used to be capable of doing that. It is raining so if he can't do that. I will see if he wants to put recessed lights in the ceiling in the living room.
Opo has been struggling the last 5 days because the barometric pressure has been like a rollercoaster. ?
Hope everyone has a great day or night, wherever you're from!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: we drove over the Southern Alps via Arthur’s Pass to Hokitika. The route was very easy ... turn right out of motel and follow road for 137 miles, turn left when you see he sea and drive for 13 miles. The scenery was spectacular as we drove through the big glacial valley, but the grey weather didn’t do us any favours for photographs. We also had our first encounter with the notoriously destructive wild Kea parrots who were, on this occasion, pretty well behaved.
> View attachment 318523
> View attachment 318524
> View attachment 318525
> View attachment 318526
> View attachment 318527
> View attachment 318528
> View attachment 318529
> View attachment 318530
> View attachment 318531



Good morning my dear,
Just popped in to say :
Thank you for making me feel like I actually went somewhere in the world every day!!
These pictures are stunning! Wow!
Amazing.....
Now I have to go get ready to shovel..?
Maybe 12”? (in the states).
Oh well....at least I can live vicariously through your vacations....??


----------



## jaizei

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, having a electrician come today to run electric under ground to Opo,s new enclosure and to the shed. Again I am struggling because I used to be capable of doing that. It is raining so if he can't do that. I will see if he wants to put recessed lights in the ceiling in the living room.
> Opo has been struggling the last 5 days because the barometric pressure has been like a rollercoaster. ?
> Hope everyone has a great day or night, wherever you're from!?



The rain will just soften it up for him


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, having a electrician come today to run electric under ground to Opo,s new enclosure and to the shed. Again I am struggling because I used to be capable of doing that. It is raining so if he can't do that. I will see if he wants to put recessed lights in the ceiling in the living room.
> Opo has been struggling the last 5 days because the barometric pressure has been like a rollercoaster. ?
> Hope everyone has a great day or night, wherever you're from!?



Good morning Ray.
Poor Opo - hopefully things will settle down for him soon.
I hope the electrician is able to do the cable and/or your lights.
It must be difficult for you not being able to use all your skills now , but just think of yourself as having been promoted to manager!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
No prizes for guessing what our weather is doing today in my soggy part of the world.?
Lola is quite active today but I suspect that's because a poop is on the way - not because Spring is in the air! 
Have a good day.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, having a electrician come today to run electric under ground to Opo,s new enclosure and to the shed. Again I am struggling because I used to be capable of doing that. It is raining so if he can't do that. I will see if he wants to put recessed lights in the ceiling in the living room.
> Opo has been struggling the last 5 days because the barometric pressure has been like a rollercoaster. ?
> Hope everyone has a great day or night, wherever you're from!?



good morning Ray and Opo and Rose!
I really hope Opo gets what he needs to feel better today. Could you say how he is acting with the baromic pressure?
Is he sluggish?
Is he wildly running around?
Is he banging his head on your door to get in? What???
I am just curious.... because I always thought mine went wonky when the Br. Temps or a full moon appeared...
Thought I was nuts but now you mentioned baromic pressure and my light bulb came back on again...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> No prizes for guessing what our weather is doing today in my soggy part of the world.?
> Lola is quite active today but I suspect that's because a poop is on the way - not because Spring is in the air!
> Have a good day.



I loveEVERYTHING about this post! ??
I wish my Sally was acting up for a poop event but today is a “ phlegm“ kinda day.
She was completely fine yesterday and then this morning I hear that “cough”. ?
Meds,heat,lights..... here we go!!!
Hope your ......uuuummm.....?
“Poop” comes out in the shape of a heart ?! For you -for spring- for Lolas sake!!?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, having a electrician come today to run electric under ground to Opo,s new enclosure and to the shed. Again I am struggling because I used to be capable of doing that. It is raining so if he can't do that. I will see if he wants to put recessed lights in the ceiling in the living room.
> Opo has been struggling the last 5 days because the barometric pressure has been like a rollercoaster. ?
> Hope everyone has a great day or night, wherever you're from!?


Ray keep your head up and relish the fact that you can now pay someone else to scrape their knuckles, but feed their families! Always a brighter side!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I loveEVERYTHING about this post! ??
> I wish my Sally was acting up for a poop event but today is a “ phlegm“ kinda day.
> She was completely fine yesterday and then this morning I hear that “cough”. ?
> Meds,heat,lights..... here we go!!!
> Hope your ......uuuummm.....?
> “Poop” comes out in the shape of a heart ❤?! For you -for spring- for Lolas sake!!?



Yes Lola was very productive - but nothing in the shape of a heart!
I hope Sally is better soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Beautiful day here ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful day here ???
> View attachment 318557



when will the pool be ready for a visit from some “close” but yet strangers to come over? ????


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Beautiful day here ???
> View attachment 318557


I've been reading about all the people without power and someone who lost a tort and birds because they got too cold- you are all having quite a time of it in Texas!!
Stay warm!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally a full day of sunshine here today. Started out cold @25F, and now later in the afternoon it’s just 35. Tomorrow, a mixed bag of sleet & snow.

Enough sunshine for our Snowdrops to do some basking.


----------



## Yossarian

Lyn W said:


> I've been reading about all the people without power and someone who lost a tort and birds because they got too cold- you are all having quite a time of it in Texas!!
> Stay warm!!



its really sad seeing people lose sulcata to cold.


----------



## CarolM

Looks whose cards I have gotten so far. Thank you for making my christmas last so long. The first three on Monday and then the other one today. 

And then one of my little finches has started building a nest.
So hopefully that means baby finches. Yayyyy.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> when will the pool be ready for a visit from some “close” but yet strangers to come over? ????


I’d try to plan that for July.. it may take that long just to thaw!!! LOL


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Absolutely...
> ? I did actually make this today ( with clean snow) and it was really good.. exceedingly sweet though and very similar to the real churned home made type..


It might be a once in a lifetime treat. But you did your snow day perfect ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've been reading about all the people without power and someone who lost a tort and birds because they got too cold- you are all having quite a time of it in Texas!!
> Stay warm!!


We ( here at my house) have been blessed so far.. still have power and water.. I went out and checked on and fed my tortoises earlier any the single box had dropped to 79... I am really not stressing over that ...all things considered. I think we have two more bad days and the thaw will begin. We have enjoyed the snow mostly but it’s been coming down too hard today to play much.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Looks whose cards I have gotten so far. Thank you for making my christmas last so long. The first three on Monday and then the other one today.
> 
> And then one of my little finches has started building a nest.
> So hopefully that means baby finches. Yayyyy.


Oooh I’d love to see you with some babies!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It might be a once in a lifetime treat. But you did your snow day perfect ?


One could hope... if winters like this become the norm, I may have to move ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> OMG guys....look & read about all of the sea turtle rescues underway in South Padre Island Texas..... thousands stunned by the cold snap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread by @lara_hand on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @lara_hand: My mom is retired, & she spends her winters volunteering at a sea turtle rescue center in south Texas. The cold snap is stunning the local turtles & they’re doing a lot of rescues. She sent...…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threadreaderapp.com


My usual birds didn't come looking for food until later today. I was worried about them. A few showed up but it did get down to 4f last night. That device is in a tree and usually is a few degrees warmer than the official temps. Our birds can't be used to that.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: we drove over the Southern Alps via Arthur’s Pass to Hokitika. The route was very easy ... turn right out of motel and follow road for 137 miles, turn left when you see he sea and drive for 13 miles. The scenery was spectacular as we drove through the big glacial valley, but the grey weather didn’t do us any favours for photographs. We also had our first encounter with the notoriously destructive wild Kea parrots who were, on this occasion, pretty well behaved.
> View attachment 318523
> View attachment 318524
> View attachment 318525
> View attachment 318526
> View attachment 318527
> View attachment 318528
> View attachment 318529
> View attachment 318530
> View attachment 318531


Wonderful pictures. I especially like the one of the birds as usual. It's the kind of pictures I like to catch. Animals being animals.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s dairy, not meat. No good for vegans, but fine for vegetarian. Perfect with desserts ?


I did find out we can't get it like it's made where you are buttt...I found a recipe made from whipping cream that may come close. Unless I know a farmer personally. Also found online that the US may have outlawed hydronated fats. For that one I say it's about time.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oooh I’d love to see you with some babies!!


Yea then she'll be a grandchick mother. I love the babies noisey cries.?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> One could hope... if winters like this become the norm, I may have to move ?


But, but, but,...global warming......


----------



## Ray--Opo

jaizei said:


> The rain will just soften it up for him


Yes,I was going to run the sprinklers but we have been getting rain the last few days. To soften up the ground. The rain stopped so they finished the job.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning Ray.
> Poor Opo - hopefully things will settle down for him soon.
> I hope the electrician is able to do the cable and/or your lights.
> It must be difficult for you not being able to use all your skills now , but just think of yourself as having been promoted to manager!


Yep they finished. I let Rose be manager and I was the union representative. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning Ray and Opo and Rose!
> I really hope Opo gets what he needs to feel better today. Could you say how he is acting with the baromic pressure?
> Is he sluggish?
> Is he wildly running around?
> Is he banging his head on your door to get in? What???
> I am just curious.... because I always thought mine went wonky when the Br. Temps or a full moon appeared...
> Thought I was nuts but now you mentioned baromic pressure and my light bulb came back on again...?


Opo is very sluggish and doesn't come out of his night box.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ray keep your head up and relish the fact that you can now pay someone else to scrape their knuckles, but feed their families! Always a brighter side!


You are right. I am thankful that I can afford to pay someone.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oooh I’d love to see you with some babies!!


Yeah me too.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Oooh I’d love to see you with some babies!!


At least ones that other mommies must look after. I will be the honourary Mama ??


----------



## CarolM

Good Morning Everyone.

It is grindstone time again. 

Not c u later.


----------



## JoesMum

Jan A said:


> But, but, but,...global warming......


Climate change...


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this Day 2020: Today was spent exploring the Hokitika area. The river in Hokitika Gorge is renowned for its turquoise colour, but due to recent heavy rains had turned a pale grey. We managed to dodge the showers and saw our 147th bird species for the year, a long tailed cuckoo.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel is in Garland, Texas! I never want to live anywhere that he goes to!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s 28F degrees here, light snow, sleet & then freezing rain. A real mixed bag of mess courtesy of Mother Nature.

As promised, here’s a final pix of the few birdhouses I knocked together during last week’s nasty weather.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s 28F degrees here, light snow, sleet & then freezing rain. A real mixed bag of mess courtesy of Mother Nature.
> 
> As promised, here’s a final pix of the few birdhouses I knocked together during last week’s nasty weather.
> 
> View attachment 318596



I wanna be a bird!!!!!!!
Those are LOVELY!!!!!
They look soooo warm!?
If I could be a bird, I would like to be the 
Kooka bird... HE “sounds” like he’s a lotta fun!!!!....? ? AMD has MMMMAANNYYY Friends....





__





Kooka bird sound - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I haven't been around as much lately... Dare I ask what I've missed? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much lately... Dare I ask what I've missed? ?



Good morning!!!
Where have YOU been???
It would be scary to try to catch you up....
I am still reading back about 23 pages!!!
Just start fresh from here...?
Glad to see you !!!
We’re you sick? Covid? ?
Work?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much lately... Dare I ask what I've missed? ?



They need your emergency management skills in Texas!


----------



## Lyn W

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much lately... Dare I ask what I've missed? ?


Hello stranger - how are you?
Hope you're well.


----------



## jaizei

If I'm stuck at home much longer, I'll run out of projects to add to my list. Have to tear the whole thing down and start over.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> If I'm stuck at home much longer, I'll run out of projects to add to my list. Have to tear the whole thing down and start over.


Did you ever finish the kitchen? Curious if you now have a stove for cooking.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning!!!
> Where have YOU been???
> It would be scary to try to catch you up....
> I am still reading back about 23 pages!!!
> Just start fresh from here...?
> Glad to see you !!!
> We’re you sick? Covid? ?
> Work?


Not sick so much as blah, if that makes any sense. I'm doing a little better now with the days getting longer.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maro2Bear said:


> They need your emergency management skills in Texas!


They usually have a pretty good handle on the emergency stuff over there. ?

I'm guessing they have at least a few snow plows in the northern part of the state (maybe?). Here in Florida, I'm pretty sure we don't have _any_.

If there's any cold, white stuff that sticks to the road in Florida, it's a snow day! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lyn W said:


> Hello stranger - how are you?
> Hope you're well.


I'm okay. I think that's a good thing...

Wells are a deep subject.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Did you ever finish the kitchen? Curious if you now have a stove for cooking.



Instant pot and microwave


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I wanna be a bird!!!!!!!
> Those are LOVELY!!!!!
> They look soooo warm!?
> If I could be a bird, I would like to be the
> Kooka bird... HE “sounds” like he’s a lotta fun!!!!....? ? AMD has MMMMAANNYYY Friends....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooka bird sound - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com



You are a sort of a Kook yourself!


----------



## JoesMum

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much lately... Dare I ask what I've missed? ?


Welcome home 

You can ask... you probably won’t get a sensible answer 

We are currently on a virtual vacation down under. There’s been a lot of cold weather. Maggie’s been pranked and it probably out doing donuts in her car in the snow. Opo and Layla aren’t doing much at all. Cathie’s son had to have a stent but is recovering well and Heather’s daughter Jess is also doing well


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s 28F degrees here, light snow, sleet & then freezing rain. A real mixed bag of mess courtesy of Mother Nature.
> 
> As promised, here’s a final pix of the few birdhouses I knocked together during last week’s nasty weather.
> 
> View attachment 318596


That's a pretty cute housing complex.?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm okay. I think that's a good thing...
> 
> Wells are a deep subject.


Yep they are.?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much lately... Dare I ask what I've missed? ?


Not unless you wanna get stuck in the past ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Today’s crappy weather day wood project is cutting up pieces to construct a solitary bee ? and insect condominium. Pieces are cut up, some decorative angles cut, roof boards cut. I’ll get these all fastened together, then drill the condo holes in each of the floors. Similar “houses” online cost $40.00 ! 

Some progress pix.

Floor Boards



Setting & Cutting the Decorative Angle



Dry Fitting the Condo & Roof


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I haven't been around as much lately... Dare I ask what I've missed? ?


Dare I ask where you have been???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Dare I ask where you have been???


In a place with no snow.?


----------



## Cathie G

This one is for Maggie ? this poor guy in a semi made a big truck mistake. I live in a neighborhood with one-way streets that go back and forth. It's a maze I haven't figured out yet! That's the only thing that woke me up today. My brother and I watched him get through it but he wasn't happy. I do have to say he's a great driver with the mess he got himself out of ?.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> This one is for Maggie ? this poor guy in a semi made a big truck mistake. I live in a neighborhood with one-way streets that go back and forth. It's a maze I haven't figured out yet! That's the only thing that woke me up today. My brother and I watched him get through it but he wasn't happy. I do have to say he's a great driver with the mess he got himself out of ?.


Is there a pic of this Cathie?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Got a good life hack! If you own a jigsaw that has a speed adjustment knob works the best so you can just hold the trigger down without trying to control the speed with trigger pressure. Works like a $200 theragun with $25 kit from Amazon for jigsaw I already have.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Is there a pic of this Cathie?


Oh darn! I should have but I was flabbergasted. It was a big truck ? David and I couldn't move. We were talking back and forth. Saying things like poor guy. Do you think he'll manage? What's he trying now? Woke me up watching it. It was the first time I felt awake all day.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got a good life hack! If you own a jigsaw that has a speed adjustment knob works the best so you can just hold the trigger down without trying to control the speed with trigger pressure. Works like a $200 theragun with $25 kit from Amazon for jigsaw I already have.
> View attachment 318626



oh yea..... I have one of those..
That’s the thing in the toilet tank that flushes the water down.. right? ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Welcome home
> 
> You can ask... you probably won’t get a sensible answer
> 
> We are currently on a virtual vacation down under. There’s been a lot of cold weather. Maggie’s been pranked and it probably out doing donuts in her car in the snow. Opo and Layla aren’t doing much at all. Cathie’s son had to have a stent but is recovering well and Heather’s daughter Jess is also doing well


Oh gee, we are better than General Hospital lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> This one is for Maggie ? this poor guy in a semi made a big truck mistake. I live in a neighborhood with one-way streets that go back and forth. It's a maze I haven't figured out yet! That's the only thing that woke me up today. My brother and I watched him get through it but he wasn't happy. I do have to say he's a great driver with the mess he got himself out of ?.


Most truck drivers really deserve respect as there is a whole mess of stuff involved in truckin that is not the physical fact of driving a monster fully loaded weighing over 80 thousand pounds. You got cars impatient because we start off so slow, cars cut in front at the light, never knowing that on a clear day with dry pavement in takes a big truckthe lenght of a football field, 100 yards to panic stop that truck. Don't ever jam in front of a big truck stopping at a light, you are taking away needed feet for the truck to stop. I need to go ***** about FedEx now


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Most truck drivers really deserve respect as there is a whole mess of stuff involved in truckin that is not the physical fact of driving a monster fully loaded weighing over 80 thousand pounds. You got cars impatient because we start off so slow, cars cut in front at the light, never knowing that on a clear day with dry pavement in takes a big truckthe lenght of a football field, 100 yards to panic stop that truck. Don't ever jam in front of a big truck stopping at a light, you are taking away needed feet for the truck to stop. I need to go ***** about FedEx now


I know. I can't believe he got out of our neighborhood!!!? That was a big truck lost on one way streets that are one way because they're not wide enough for two lanes. All I can say is that was a good driver ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I know. I can't believe he got out of our neighborhood!!!? That was a big truck lost on one way streets that are one way because they're not wide enough for two lanes. All I can say is that was a good driver ?


I sorta got in a situation that was close to that, only when I finally got out and was on a good road cars kept honking and pointing at me...I was pulling 11 feet of chain link fence hooked on my trailer...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I sorta got in a situation that was close to that, only when I finally got out and was on a good road cars kept honking and pointing at me...I was pulling 11 feet of chain link fence hooked on my trailer...lol


Thats funny sh*t right there


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I sorta got in a situation that was close to that, only when I finally got out and was on a good road cars kept honking and pointing at me...I was pulling 11 feet of chain link fence hooked on my trailer...lol


Yea we were watching and glad for him that the truck that was usually sitting parked on the street wasn't there today. He actually managed to turn the corner and get the heck outta dodge. Otherwise he would have had to back up several streets and still find a way out of this mess. I've lived here since 2007 and never dreamed I'd see a tractor trailer on this road but I did today.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats funny sh*t right there


I know it huh! I did have some adventures, what a fun, scary, intimating rewarding career


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I know it huh! I did have some adventures, what a fun, scary, intimating rewarding career


Perfect personality for a truck driver


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Oh gee, we are better than General Hospital lol



hey Maggie...
Are you ok now?
Power is obviously on..
Any flooding?
Animals ok too?
Heat?? Some guy in Texas set a fire in his house using his furniture!!!!! Said he had to heat the house some way! Wondered if you did a bon fire out in your back yard???...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey Maggie...
> Are you ok now?
> Power is obviously on..
> Any flooding?
> Animals ok too?
> Heat?? Some guy in Texas set a fire in his house using his furniture!!!!! Said he had to heat the house some way! Wondered if you did a bon fire out in your back yard???...


If she got a bonfire going im there!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey Maggie...
> Are you ok now?
> Power is obviously on..
> Any flooding?
> Animals ok too?
> Heat?? Some guy in Texas set a fire in his house using his furniture!!!!! Said he had to heat the house some way! Wondered if you did a bon fire out in your back yard???...


No, in all seriousness, Oregon is kind of a backwards state, so early on I figured how to make it thru the outages without too much stress...thanks for worrying about me tho...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> No, in all seriousness, Oregon is kind of a backwards state, so early on I figured how to make it thru the outages without too much stress...thanks for worrying about me tho...


She wasnt.. she was gonna try to rob u while ur lights were out


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well,day 5 and Opo is still acting funny. Had to pull him out of his box. He ate just fine. I blocked his box and he went to his tall grass and stayed there all day. Tomorrow Rose and I will take Opo for a car ride. Maybe promote some??????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Well,day 5 and Opo is still acting funny. Had to pull him out of his box. He ate just fine. I blocked his box and he went to his tall grass and stayed there all day. Tomorrow Rose and I will take Opo for a car ride. Maybe promote some??????


Where u taking him? Taco bell?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She wasnt.. she was gonna try to rob u while ur lights were out



HOW RUDE!! ?
Maggie don’t listen to him!!!!
I am PERFECTLY fine robbing you with the lights ON! ?
Miss knobs is first to be missing! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Well,day 5 and Opo is still acting funny. Had to pull him out of his box. He ate just fine. I blocked his box and he went to his tall grass and stayed there all day. Tomorrow Rose and I will take Opo for a car ride. Maybe promote some??????



jusy make sure you WATERPROOF the back of the car REALLY good!!!
Cars and Sulcata don’t mix.. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where u taking him? Taco bell?



that or White Castle....
He’ll be right as rain in 10 minutes!
Your car won’t though.... ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where u taking him? Taco bell?


I think Hardee's so I can get a bacon monster burger!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> jusy make sure you WATERPROOF the back of the car REALLY good!!!
> Cars and Sulcata don’t mix.. ??


I will put Opo in a big plastic tote. That way I can wash it out.??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that or White Castle....
> He’ll be right as rain in 10 minutes!
> Your car won’t though.... ?


No White Castle's here. I guess I could buy a frozen box of white castle burgers at Sam's club.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Perfect personality for a truck driver


You really are right. It was more of a way of life with me, more than a career. I took my fat cat Big Bubba in the truck with me and I had a tv and microwave and refrigerator vcr. I was home wherever I stopped for the night. I freakin loved it, and in the Big Iowa 80 truck stop, (the largest trk stop in the USA) they had a trucking contest and I entered in the backing up part. An old time trucker and I tied for first place, I'll never forget him saying "why aren't you home with an apron on taking care of a husband and kids?" I guess a little ole girl isn't supposed to be able to back up a 53' trailer.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You really are right. It was more of a way of life with me, more than a career. I took my fat cat Big Bubba in the truck with me and I had a tv and microwave and refrigerator vcr. I was home wherever I stopped for the night. I freakin loved it, and in the Big Iowa 80 truck stop, (the largest trk stop in the USA) they had a trucking contest and I entered in the backing up part. An old time trucker and I tied for first place, I'll never forget him saying "why aren't you home with an apron on taking care of a husband and kids?" I guess a little ole girl isn't supposed to be able to back up a 53' trailer.


Omg! Im surprised u didnt take his knees out after a comment like that


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She wasnt.. she was gonna try to rob u while ur lights were out


Rob me of freakin what? My bills? My car ? oh Mary? No!
You would tort nab Mary? Hey figure it out and I'll pay your gas, but I'm also fostering a Hermanni, you'd have to take him too, and that water turtle
when do ya want to come?????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I will put Opo in a big plastic tote. That way I can wash it out.??



good luck with that one! 
I have been there and done that and I promise you...one way or another....
Your gettin’ poop on you....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good luck with that one!
> I have been there and done that and I promise you...one way or another....
> Your gettin’ poop on you....


And they will wait until you are in a stretch where you can't pull over and they will poop the biggest stinkinest mess you have ever smelled. Then they mush it around to make it so you havta clean them and your tote. Damn tortoises anyway


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> No White Castle's here. I guess I could buy a frozen box of white castle burgers at Sam's club.


I guess Chinese food.. always gets me haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> And they will wait until you are in a stretch where you can't pull over and they will poop the biggest stinkinest mess you have ever smelled. Then they mush it around to make it so you havta clean them and your tote. Damn tortoises anyway



get it all IN BETWEEN their toes and nails!!
So wherever they walk it gets all over the place! For hours!
Please Ray.... get him to walk around outside on the grass for AWHILE!
Or you’ll be cleaning his night box for a week!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Today we drove south to Franz Josef Glacier and got our first view of the glacier itself. Through the zoom lens you can see the ash that has fallen from the Australian bush fires. The area was the centre of New Zealand’s short-lived gold-rush and remnants of the workings can be found.


A Weka checking out the picnic opportunities



Our route



First view of the Franz Josef glacier







Gold mine remains


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

An Icey way to start a Friday!

View attachment 318684


----------



## EllieMay

Good Morning! Two of my very good friends have not visited in quite a while and would like to say Hello!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Light snowfall here this morning. Plenty of birds at the feeders. Plenty of ice on the ground, not much movement in the neighborhood. 

Happy Friday.

A different view of the newly built houses.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318680



Happy Friday everyone!!!
Do you still have power and heat EllieMay?
To all in this crazy snow storm....
Please stay safe! Help the animals out tooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!
> Do you still have power and heat EllieMay?
> To all in this crazy snow storm....
> Please stay safe! Help the animals out tooo!!!!!!!!!


Yes mam I do.. I have been very fortunate..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Yes mam I do.. I have been very fortunate..



thank god.... I have seen Texas alone on tv and it looks like stuff out of aMOVIE! ?
A Martin Scorsese movie!!!?
Car crash after car crash, people no heat FOR DAYS and so on and so on....
If I could ....
I would send all the plows from NJ and Pseg and electric co. To help !!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good luck with that one!
> I have been there and done that and I promise you...one way or another....
> Your gettin’ poop on you....


We lucked out! Opo spent all day in his tall grass yesterday. This morning Rose checked the area and there was tons of ?????????! We dodged a bullet. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Im surprised u didnt take his knees out after a comment like that


If I fought or defended myself against all the comments like that I'da been taking all my time doing that and not much driving. Redneck, male chauvinists pigs truly idc


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> We lucked out! Opo spent all day in his tall grass yesterday. This morning Rose checked the area and there was tons of ?????????! We dodged a bullet. ?



You dodged a bullet, but watch your step! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess Chinese food.. always gets me haha


For sure! I think it's all the MSG they put in the food. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank god.... I have seen Texas alone on tv and it looks like stuff out of aMOVIE! ?
> A Martin Scorsese movie!!!?
> Car crash after car crash, people no heat FOR DAYS and so on and so on....
> If I could ....
> I would send all the plows from NJ and Pseg and electric co. To help !!!


Sounds like Quentin Tarantino to me


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> You dodged a bullet, but watch your step! ?


Rose got it all with her pooper scooper and repurposed it to the banana tree.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> We lucked out! Opo spent all day in his tall grass yesterday. This morning Rose checked the area and there was tons of ?????????! We dodged a bullet. ?


I’m so glad to see this!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I’m so glad to see this!!!


Only on TFO are we happy for 1?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Only on TFO are we happy for 1?



As well as a No 2 poo.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’m so glad to see this!!!


Opo is still acting goofy. He did come out by himself to eat. Then went right to his tall grass. We are in the 80's today but 60's tomorrow. That will drop the barometric pressure. After that we level off in the 70's for about a week. That should stable the barometric pressure and Opo should become himself again. ?????


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> You really are right. It was more of a way of life with me, more than a career. I took my fat cat Big Bubba in the truck with me and I had a tv and microwave and refrigerator vcr. I was home wherever I stopped for the night. I freakin loved it, and in the Big Iowa 80 truck stop, (the largest trk stop in the USA) they had a trucking contest and I entered in the backing up part. An old time trucker and I tied for first place, I'll never forget him saying "why aren't you home with an apron on taking care of a husband and kids?" I guess a little ole girl isn't supposed to be able to back up a 53' trailer.


I hope you told him you don't wanna be a young man's slave.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good Morning! Two of my very good friends have not visited in quite a while and would like to say Hello!
> View attachment 318694
> View attachment 318696


Two cute!!!!?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes mam I do.. I have been very fortunate..


I'm so glad to see that after watching the news this morning. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose got it all with her pooper scooper and repurposed it to the banana tree.


I was just kinda wondering what Rose uses a pooper scooper. It's gotta be a shovel right.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We lucked out! Opo spent all day in his tall grass yesterday. This morning Rose checked the area and there was tons of ?????????! We dodged a bullet. ?


Maybe the barametric pressure was more like it's to chilly out there. And I'm so full of it I'm kinda tired of carrying a ton of extra weight around.?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> As well as a No 2 poo.


Every day with poo is a great day. Happy tort happy life.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I was just kinda wondering what Rose uses a pooper scooper. It's gotta be a shovel right.?


This is the pooper scooper. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318721
> View attachment 318722


Wow is that your yard? Did you let the torts walk in it?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow is that your yard? Did you let the torts walk in it?


Lol.. my husband came in long enough today to blade the driveway... that’s the pile for the short stretch ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> This is the pooper scooper. ?
> View attachment 318725
> View attachment 318726


Coooll


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all

I hve been busy sewing today


My next batch of masks is nearly ready for sale. I have raised over £2400 for my rescue since I started making masks last June


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Every day with poo is a great day. Happy tort happy life.?


And also bunnas.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> I hve been busy sewing today
> View attachment 318727
> 
> My next batch of masks is nearly ready for sale. I have raised over £2400 for my rescue since I started making masks last June


?I love them and I bet everyone that buys one does too.?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> I hve been busy sewing today
> View attachment 318727
> 
> My next batch of masks is nearly ready for sale. I have raised over £2400 for my rescue since I started making masks last June


Those are just adorable! I love the meerkats and the owl.. do you have a link where you sell them online or just locally?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> And also bunnas.
> View attachment 318728


AAAAGGGHHHHH!!!! The cuteness is overwhelming! I love that your taking pics!


----------



## EllieMay

What has 4 eyes and can’t see???


MISSISSIPPI


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> What has 4 eyes and can’t see???
> 
> 
> MISSISSIPPI


And sometimes me in other words..me and my glasses ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Those are just adorable! I love the meerkats and the owl.. do you have a link where you sell them online or just locally?


I would buy one if I could... and get to support the sanctuary to boot.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> This is the pooper scooper. ?
> View attachment 318725
> View attachment 318726


I think Rose may have to learn drive one of these for the future


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good Morning! Two of my very good friends have not visited in quite a while and would like to say Hello!
> View attachment 318694
> View attachment 318696


They are looking good and very very cute!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We lucked out! Opo spent all day in his tall grass yesterday. This morning Rose checked the area and there was tons of ?????????! We dodged a bullet. ?


Well done Opo!
That's a load off his mind!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
It's not stopped raining all day and is set to continue all night and most of tomorrow. 
I've just had a peep at my little pond and was really pleased to see 3 frogs out and about - one of them a small juvenile I've not seen before. 
I was worried that they'd died in prolonged freeze we had because the 'pond' is just a plastic container that the frogs moved in to a few years ago and it's on the surface of my garden. I covered it well but there was still quite a thick layer of ice on it. 
So I'm really happy to see them enjoying the rain.
Our Friday is almost over but I hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> It's not stopped raining all day and is set to continue all night and most of tomorrow.
> I've just had a peep at my little pond and was really pleased to see 3 frogs out and about - one of them a small juvenile I've not seen before.
> I was worried that they'd died in prolonged freeze we had because the 'pond' is just a plastic container that the frogs moved in to a few years ago and it's on the surface of my garden. I covered it well but there was still quite a thick layer of ice on it.
> So I'm really happy to see them enjoying the rain.
> Our Friday is almost over but I hope you're all having a good day.


I hope you get to hear them singing soon.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Sounds like Quentin Tarantino to me



oh...ok.... maybe that’s who I meant... ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318721
> View attachment 318722



this made my day!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> And also bunnas.
> View attachment 318728



Is that what I think it is???!!!!????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all
> 
> I hve been busy sewing today
> View attachment 318727
> 
> My next batch of masks is nearly ready for sale. I have raised over £2400 for my rescue since I started making masks last June



I want to buy the SNAIL ? one!!!!
For Gary....my snail! How absolutely beautiful these masks are!
I would buy one if I could but by the time you shipped it to the USA .... you’d be broke! Flat rate shipping I was told STARTS at $24. 
THATS BEFORE YOU EVEN WEIGH THE THING!!! ?
Crazy!....absolutely crazy!.....


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I want to buy the SNAIL ? one!!!!
> For Gary....my snail! How absolutely beautiful these masks are!
> I would buy one if I could but by the time you shipped it to the USA .... you’d be broke! Flat rate shipping I was told STARTS at $24.
> THATS BEFORE YOU EVEN WEIGH THE THING!!! ?
> Crazy!....absolutely crazy!.....





EllieMay said:


> Those are just adorable! I love the meerkats and the owl.. do you have a link where you sell them online or just locally?


Message me. I ask for £3 a mask You can pay by PayPal...

These masks measure 13cm from the bridge of the nose to the tip of the chin which may work out a bit small for men. I do have a larger pattern I can make up and am in the process of buying fabrics to restock on mansize today.


I have posted to the US Three times in the last year. Postage to the USA works out around £3/US$4.20, but I’d calculate when I know what you want


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> It's not stopped raining all day and is set to continue all night and most of tomorrow.
> I've just had a peep at my little pond and was really pleased to see 3 frogs out and about - one of them a small juvenile I've not seen before.
> I was worried that they'd died in prolonged freeze we had because the 'pond' is just a plastic container that the frogs moved in to a few years ago and it's on the surface of my garden. I covered it well but there was still quite a thick layer of ice on it.
> So I'm really happy to see them enjoying the rain.
> Our Friday is almost over but I hope you're all having a good day.


We have seen a frog in our pond too this week. I don’t think we’ll get any froogspawn this year as the pond is so new.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): We were up at first light for a dawn birding trip in perfect weather on a boat in the tidal Okarito Lagoon. The views alone were to die for. Mountains meeting rainforest meeting the sea. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): In perfect weather, we took a flight up the Franz Josef Glacier around Mount Tasman and Mount Cook and landed on Fox Glacier before flying down it to return to our base. (Confusingly the township is also called Franz Joseph Glacier)

The ice fields and glaciers were spectacular, but covered in ash from the Australian bush fires. The weather closed in a bit in the afternoon while we were out walking, but cleared again in the evening.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Message me. I ask for £3 a mask You can pay by PayPal...
> 
> These masks measure 13cm from the bridge of the nose to the tip of the chin which may work out a bit small for men. I do have a larger pattern I can make up and am in the process of buying fabrics to restock on mansize today.
> 
> 
> I have posted to the US Three times in the last year. Postage to the USA works out around £3/US$4.20, but I’d calculate when I know what you want



I will send you a PM later on today then.
Thank you!!!
That snail one is mine! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): In perfect weather, we took a flight up the Franz Josef Glacier around Mount Tasman and Mount Cook and landed on Fox Glacier before flying down it to return to our base. (Confusingly the township is also called Franz Joseph Glacier)
> 
> The ice fields and glaciers were spectacular, but covered in ash from the Australian bush fires. The weather closed in a bit in the afternoon while we were out walking, but cleared again in the evening.
> View attachment 318756
> View attachment 318757
> View attachment 318758
> View attachment 318759
> View attachment 318760
> View attachment 318761



oh... WOW!!!!!
How was that helicopter ? ride???
I have always wanted to go on one but have been afraid that once it’s high in the air .... I’ll want off...??
Looks like I am missing out?
What a wonderful trip.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oh...ok.... maybe that’s who I meant... ??


I wasn't correcting you, just giving my opinion, I freakin love Tarantino, Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs are favorites


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is that what I think it is???!!!!????


Bunny


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): In perfect weather, we took a flight up the Franz Josef Glacier around Mount Tasman and Mount Cook and landed on Fox Glacier before flying down it to return to our base. (Confusingly the township is also called Franz Joseph Glacier)
> 
> The ice fields and glaciers were spectacular, but covered in ash from the Australian bush fires. The weather closed in a bit in the afternoon while we were out walking, but cleared again in the evening.
> View attachment 318756
> View attachment 318757
> View attachment 318758
> View attachment 318759
> View attachment 318760
> View attachment 318761


It looks to me like you and your husband are having too much fun


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright, but cold here this morning. About 27F. The temps later this week will be close to 60 for two or three days. I’ll have to get out kayaking.

A throwback to last year about this time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> And also bunnas.
> View attachment 318728


I've never kept an indoor rabbit (or an outdoor one, for that matter), but I've read that you can train them to a litter box???


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I wasn't correcting you, just giving my opinion, I freakin love Tarantino, Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs are favorites


I liked Pulp fiction myself!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I've never kept an indoor rabbit (or an outdoor one, for that matter), but I've read that you can train them to a litter box???


I had one when Jess was just a toddler. We called him Blue Bunny... he was steel blue and white.. he had the run of the house and I enjoyed him immensely. He and my Weenie dog Jake would fight over my lap. Whoever got in it first usually one!! I would always find Jess laying on a blanket watching TV with him... feeding him RiceKrispy treats ?...


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright, but cold here this morning. About 27F. The temps later this week will be close to 60 for two or three days. I’ll have to get out kayaking.
> 
> A throwback to last year about this time.
> 
> View attachment 318775


I was outside this morning and I noticed that the only green you see around here is the mistletoe... Did yours get to do anything??


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I will send you a PM later on today then.
> Thank you!!!
> That snail one is mine! ???


No need to fight. I have plenty of each ?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oh... WOW!!!!!
> How was that helicopter ? ride???
> I have always wanted to go on one but have been afraid that once it’s high in the air .... I’ll want off...??
> Looks like I am missing out?
> What a wonderful trip.


I did one once before and it isn’t my favourite mode of transport. I am more than happy for others to sit near the windows so I can’t quite get a grip on the drop beneath ?

I am glad I did it though


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> It looks to me like you and your husband are having too much fun


We did... 12 months ago. And we got back to lockdown tedium


----------



## JoesMum

We went on a 
hike this morning and spring arrived while we were out.
It was very muddy, but the sun came out and there was loads of birdsong. The buzzards (big birds of prey but not like the vultures called buzzards in the US) were in pairs and mewing loudly as they circled. It was lovely.

Penshurst Place a local stately home usually open to the public.



A very old tree with mistletoe



Penshurst Place



Penshurst village






A Dole Table: Dole, food clothing or money, was given to the poor on certain feat days. In the UK, Dole came to mean unemployment benefit paid by the government.


The Sidney Oak was planted in 1554 and died in 2016. A young tree grown from one of its acorns grows nearby



One of the wide straight rides on the Penshurst Estate that we walked. This used to be where the gentry would have ridden or taken carriage rides in their land. Now they’re public footpaths



Snowdrops


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum 

The mistletoe tree is amazing and so beautiful


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I was outside this morning and I noticed that the only green you see around here is the mistletoe... Did yours get to do anything??



No, no luck with growing it. The one guy in the UK that showed his recently has very little blobs now growing. Glad u have power..


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): In perfect weather, we took a flight up the Franz Josef Glacier around Mount Tasman and Mount Cook and landed on Fox Glacier before flying down it to return to our base. (Confusingly the township is also called Franz Joseph Glacier)
> 
> The ice fields and glaciers were spectacular, but covered in ash from the Australian bush fires. The weather closed in a bit in the afternoon while we were out walking, but cleared again in the evening.
> View attachment 318756
> View attachment 318757
> View attachment 318758
> View attachment 318759
> View attachment 318760
> View attachment 318761


That's crazy how far the ash can travel.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oh... WOW!!!!!
> How was that helicopter ? ride???
> I have always wanted to go on one but have been afraid that once it’s high in the air .... I’ll want off...??
> Looks like I am missing out?
> What a wonderful trip.


That is on my bucket list to fly in a helicopter. I flew in one but that was when they removed me from the accident. I don't remember that.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have seen a frog in our pond too this week. I don’t think we’ll get any froogspawn this year as the pond is so new.


I've never had frog spawn but last autumn there were at least 4 in there.
I don't really want any as my 'pond' isn't big enough to support a lot of tadpoles so I'd probably have to try to relocate any spawn to give them a chance.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): We were up at first light for a dawn birding trip in perfect weather on a boat in the tidal Okarito Lagoon. The views alone were to die for. Mountains meeting rainforest meeting the sea. Absolutely stunning.
> View attachment 318747
> View attachment 318748
> View attachment 318749
> View attachment 318750
> View attachment 318751
> View attachment 318752
> View attachment 318753
> View attachment 318754
> View attachment 318755


I love that picture of the mountains and forest reflected in the water.
That would look great enlarged and framed.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We went on a
> hike this morning and spring arrived while we were out.
> It was very muddy, but the sun came out and there was loads of birdsong. The buzzards (big birds of prey but not like the vultures called buzzards in the US) were in pairs and mewing loudly as they circled. It was lovely.
> 
> Penshurst Place a local stately home usually open to the public.
> View attachment 318785
> 
> 
> A very old tree with mistletoe
> View attachment 318786
> 
> 
> Penshurst Place
> View attachment 318787
> 
> 
> Penshurst village
> View attachment 318788
> 
> View attachment 318789
> View attachment 318790
> View attachment 318791
> 
> A Dole Table: Dole, food clothing or money, was given to the poor on certain feat days. In the UK, Dole came to mean unemployment benefit paid by the government.
> View attachment 318792
> 
> The Sidney Oak was planted in 1554 and died in 2016. A young tree grown from one of its acorns grows nearby
> View attachment 318793
> 
> 
> One of the wide straight rides on the Penshurst Estate that we walked. This used to be where the gentry would have ridden or taken carriage rides in their land. Now they’re public footpaths
> View attachment 318794
> 
> 
> Snowdrops
> View attachment 318795


No sun here yet.
Just damp and wet but not as heavy as I was expecting.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> That is on my bucket list to fly in a helicopter. I flew in one but that was when they removed me from the accident. I don't remember that.


Sadly that is the only way I would ever fly in a helicopter


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've never kept an indoor rabbit (or an outdoor one, for that matter), but I've read that you can train them to a litter box???


They are as quickly trained as a cat. Give them a nest of timothy and they're trained. The boys have to be nuetered but my female isn't. The drawback is they will eat and chew anything. It's a way of life. I just really enjoy their personalities and cleanliness ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We went on a
> hike this morning and spring arrived while we were out.
> It was very muddy, but the sun came out and there was loads of birdsong. The buzzards (big birds of prey but not like the vultures called buzzards in the US) were in pairs and mewing loudly as they circled. It was lovely.
> 
> Penshurst Place a local stately home usually open to the public.
> View attachment 318785
> 
> 
> A very old tree with mistletoe
> View attachment 318786
> 
> 
> Penshurst Place
> View attachment 318787
> 
> 
> Penshurst village
> View attachment 318788
> 
> View attachment 318789
> View attachment 318790
> View attachment 318791
> 
> A Dole Table: Dole, food clothing or money, was given to the poor on certain feat days. In the UK, Dole came to mean unemployment benefit paid by the government.
> View attachment 318792
> 
> The Sidney Oak was planted in 1554 and died in 2016. A young tree grown from one of its acorns grows nearby
> View attachment 318793
> 
> 
> One of the wide straight rides on the Penshurst Estate that we walked. This used to be where the gentry would have ridden or taken carriage rides in their land. Now they’re public footpaths
> View attachment 318794
> 
> 
> Snowdrops
> View attachment 318795


I love those beautiful old buildings still surviving.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sadly that is the only way I would ever fly in a helicopter


I did a helicopter trip in South Africa many years ago - it was wonderful and felt very safe.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all
It's been a pretty uneventful day here again.
Most exciting thing I've done was to make a trip to Aldi to stock up on Lola's food.
His appetite is picking up again and he's been out for a wander several times - even went to have a peep at the garden, but thought better of actually going out in the rain. 
Maybe Spring is in the air after all! 
It's warmer but I don't think winter has finished with us yet.
Hope you're enjoying your Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's crazy how far the ash can travel.



It’s not very far from New Zealand to Australia so not surprised that ash blew that way.... Do you recall the volcanic ash in 2010 from Iceland that cancelled or disrupted many European flights to the USA?









UK flights banned as volcanic ash causes disruption across Europe


Eruption in Iceland causes airport closures in Britain, Ireland, France and Scandinavia, with more cancellations likely tomorrow




www.theguardian.com


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I've never had frog spawn but last autumn there were at least 4 in there.
> I don't really want any as my 'pond' isn't big enough to support a lot of tadpoles so I'd probably have to try to relocate any spawn to give them a chance.


Frogspawn mustn’t be relocated. There’s disease risk by moving it. A huge number of tadpoles fail to make it to frogs every year; that’s normal. If you re lucky enough to get spawn just leave it and let nature take its course


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Frogspawn mustn’t be relocated. There’s disease risk by moving it. A huge number of tadpoles fail to make it to frogs every year; that’s normal. If you re lucky enough to get spawn just leave it and let nature take its course


I'd better have a second 'pond' ready if I see any.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all
> It's been a pretty uneventful day here again.
> Most exciting thing I've done was to make a trip to Aldi to stock up on Lola's food.
> His appetite is picking up again and he's been out for a wander several times - even went to have a peep at the garden, but thought better of actually going out in the rain.
> Maybe Spring is in the air after all!
> It's warmer but I don't think winter has finished with us yet.
> Hope you're enjoying your Saturday!


I've always thought that Sapphire can feel it underground like the plants do.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Frogspawn mustn’t be relocated. There’s disease risk by moving it. A huge number of tadpoles fail to make it to frogs every year; that’s normal. If you re lucky enough to get spawn just leave it and let nature take its course


I got to hear that once. It was really a beautiful song. I didn't know what I was listening too but knew it was different and just enjoyed it. I read about it later and how blessed I was to get to hear it.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s not very far from New Zealand to Australia so not surprised that ash blew that way.... Do you recall the volcanic ash in 2010 from Iceland that cancelled or disrupted many European flights to the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK flights banned as volcanic ash causes disruption across Europe
> 
> 
> Eruption in Iceland causes airport closures in Britain, Ireland, France and Scandinavia, with more cancellations likely tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Oh yes, they say we get sand here in Florida from Africa when the storms start forming that turn into hurricanes. I think the Himalayas also got suet from the oil fields burning in Kuwait.
But like I said before, when signing up for classes in high school. I thought geography was the next level of math after algebra. So I never signed up.?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh yes, they say we get sand here in Florida from Africa when the storms start forming that turn into hurricanes. I think the Himalayas also got suet from the oil fields burning in Kuwait.
> But like I said before, when signing up for classes in high school. I thought geography was the next level of math after algebra. So I never signed up.?


We certainly get Saharan sand dumped on us in Kent fairly regularly.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): We drove to Queenstown... and it rained... a lot. We know you had it bad in the UK, but this area got 1 metre (39 inches) of rain in 48 hours (!) only a couple of weeks ago. Not ideal weather for a 5 hour drive through the mountains. 

The rain coming down the mountains (that we mostly couldn’t see for cloud), gave us hundreds of waterfalls to see instead so we got soaked and photographed a few. When we got to the lakes on the map things changed for the better (see next post)


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): As we got to the east side of the mountains the skies cleared and we drove between the big lakes Wanaka and Hawea with spectacular views of the landscape. 

Our first glimpse of Queenstown, which is by Lake Wakatipu, was good too. The last photo is the view from our motel room. It was very windy, but at least it was dry!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): We drove to Queenstown... and it rained... a lot. We know you had it bad in the UK, but this area got 1 metre (39 inches) of rain in 48 hours (!) only a couple of weeks ago. Not ideal weather for a 5 hour drive through the mountains.
> 
> The rain coming down the mountains (that we mostly couldn’t see for cloud), gave us hundreds of waterfalls to see instead so we got soaked and photographed a few. When we got to the lakes on the map things changed for the better (see next post)
> View attachment 318864
> View attachment 318863
> View attachment 318865
> View attachment 318866
> View attachment 318867
> View attachment 318868
> View attachment 318869
> View attachment 318870


I want to live there!


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Frogspawn mustn’t be relocated. There’s disease risk by moving it. A huge number of tadpoles fail to make it to frogs every year; that’s normal. If you re lucky enough to get spawn just leave it and let nature take its course





Maro2Bear said:


> It’s not very far from New Zealand to Australia so not surprised that ash blew that way.... Do you recall the volcanic ash in 2010 from Iceland that cancelled or disrupted many European flights to the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK flights banned as volcanic ash causes disruption across Europe
> 
> 
> Eruption in Iceland causes airport closures in Britain, Ireland, France and Scandinavia, with more cancellations likely tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Remember when Mt St Helens blew her top in the 1980


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Remember when Mt St Helens blew her top in the 1980



I do....i visited there a few years after she blew....wow! Amazing to see the devastation. Acres and acres of fallen trees.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey @Ray--Opo I’m thinking it’s time now for your hydroponic system. Once you get some power to the shed, these buckets will work nicely near there.









Active Aqua Root Spa 5 Gallon, 4 Bucket Hydroponics System


If you are looking for a budget and user friendly hydroponic system, check out the Active Aqua Root Spa 5 Gallon Bucket System, available for under $100 at Hydrobuilder.com!




hydrobuilder.com


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I want to live there!



me too!
That looked gorgeous!
I wonder if tortoises can survive there??
If so.... I am on my way!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Remember when Mt St Helens blew her top in the 1980



I don’t. ?
I was too busy getting boobs and thinking that “boys” were better than Mac and cheese!!!! ?

(Boy, if I knew then...what I know now...)

But I am sure it was lovely.... ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I do....i visited there a few years after she blew....wow! Amazing to see the devastation. Acres and acres of fallen trees.


I moved here in 2005, and that was the first day trip I went on. I am very glad I went alone. I was awed and felt quiet and kinda strange inside,(watch it Chubbs!!!). Then my second trip was to Little Big Horn, I needed to stay for 2 days for that.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t. ?
> I was too busy getting boobs and thinking that “boys” were better than Mac and cheese!!!! ?
> 
> (Boy, if I knew then...what I know now...)
> 
> But I am sure it was lovely.... ?


Ha I got one (or two) on you! I grew boobs, no butt, got boobs, *however*, now my glorious beautiful breasts are doing something yours never will. I have to be very careful not to fasten them in my pants, that hurts


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): As we got to the east side of the mountains the skies cleared and we drove between the big lakes Wanaka and Hawea with spectacular views of the landscape.
> 
> Our first glimpse of Queenstown, which is by Lake Wakatipu, was good too. The last photo is the view from our motel room. It was very windy, but at least it was dry!
> View attachment 318871
> View attachment 318872
> View attachment 318873
> View attachment 318874
> View attachment 318875
> View attachment 318876
> View attachment 318877


I love love love that last pic ?. Can you imagine the views everyone gets through their windows?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I do....i visited there a few years after she blew....wow! Amazing to see the devastation. Acres and acres of fallen trees.


I remember that too. I believe the ash flew over me in some small way even though I'm way east when it happened.


----------



## Cathie G

I have to share a Joe story from this morning. The news was saying it's true... that all of the covid-19 in the world can fit in a coca cola can. They even had a person that could do the math and figured out it's true... well... Joe loves Coke so he's sweatin... but he did pour out a little bit... we'll see how long that lasts.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Remember when Mt St Helens blew her top in the 1980


When that happened, about 3 days later the ash blocked the sun in Michigan.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo I’m thinking it’s time now for your hydroponic system. Once you get some power to the shed, these buckets will work nicely near there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Active Aqua Root Spa 5 Gallon, 4 Bucket Hydroponics System
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a budget and user friendly hydroponic system, check out the Active Aqua Root Spa 5 Gallon Bucket System, available for under $100 at Hydrobuilder.com!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hydrobuilder.com


I like that idea. I have a few questions. I will give them a call Tuesday. I have a procedure on the left side of my neck tomorrow. After having the right side done. I know I won't feel like it tomorrow. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Had the electrician install 2 Ring security lights and cameras on the house. This is the one for the backyard. It even picks up Opo's movement when he is close to the camera.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I like that idea. I have a few questions. I will give them a call Tuesday. I have a procedure on the left side of my neck tomorrow. After having the right side done. I know I won't feel like it tomorrow. ?


I will be Hoping this time is better.. good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I will be Hoping this time is better.. good luck tomorrow!


Thanks Heather!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We awoke to fresh snow on the mountain tops! End of the summer in NZ. 


Then another day of stunning scenery around Lake Wakatipu as we journeyed from Queenstown to Paradise via Glenorchy. We started with fresh snow on the mountain tops, went via more distant glaciers and finished with rainbows.












And finally we went up the cable car to go star gazing and had love views of sunset over Lake Wakatipu and Queenstown


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I like that idea. I have a few questions. I will give them a call Tuesday. I have a procedure on the left side of my neck tomorrow. After having the right side done. I know I won't feel like it tomorrow. ?


Hope everything goes well today Ray and you make a quick and relatively pain free recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's not a bad day here.
It's warmer with some sunshine coming through.
Even one of my frogs is on the surface enjoying the milder weather.
Hope all is good in your part of the world.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! The snow is melting in Texas and we may see 60F ...Hallelujah!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! The snow is melting in Texas and we may see 60F ...Hallelujah!



Ha hah ha. It just started snowing again here this morning. But your 60 degree days are heading here for Wednesday. 

Good to see Texas power grid getting back online. A real mess there.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Ha hah ha. It just started snowing again here this morning. But your 60 degree days are heading here for Wednesday.
> 
> Good to see Texas power grid getting back online. A real mess there.


We had showers yesterday if you live in Broomfield, CO--parts from a United 777 engine rained down. Flight went back to DIA successfully. No one hurt on the ground, but some property damage. The sun was shining brightly.


----------



## Warren

Jan A said:


> We had showers yesterday if you live in Broomfield, CO--parts from a United 777 engine rained down. Flight went back to DIA successfully. No one hurt on the ground, but some property damage. The sun was shining brightly.


I seen that on the News, I was surprised when they said there were no injuries. Couldn't imagine the horror for the people on the plane.


----------



## Jan A

Warren said:


> I seen that on the News, I was surprised when they said there were no injuries. Couldn't imagine the horror for the people on the plane.


I guess some people screamed when they saw/heard the engine explode. One guy's parked truck was hit thru the back window with debris. Another family has a big hole in their roof. But a miracle to celebrate that no one was hurt & the jet landed safely.


----------



## JoesMum

I’ve just done a stocktake. I have some of most designs, but more fabric is now on order! I have raised over £2500 for my rescue now ??


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I have to share a Joe story from this morning. The news was saying it's true... that all of the covid-19 in the world can fit in a coca cola can. They even had a person that could do the math and figured out it's true... well... Joe loves Coke so he's sweatin... but he did pour out a little bit... we'll see how long that lasts.?


He drank one.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's not a bad day here.
> It's warmer with some sunshine coming through.
> Even one of my frogs is on the surface enjoying the milder weather.
> Hope all is good in your part of the world.


I wish I could see a picture. It sounds so cute. It's good here the ice and snow is melting slowly.? Otherwise, I'll have a pond with frogs in the garage.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I’ve just done a stocktake. I have some of most designs, but more fabric is now on order! I have raised over £2500 for my rescue now ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 318979


I so want to buy one and pay the customs to boot. I would really love to support the rescue and have a mask too. ????


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We awoke to fresh snow on the mountain tops! End of the summer in NZ.
> View attachment 318958
> 
> Then another day of stunning scenery around Lake Wakatipu as we journeyed from Queenstown to Paradise via Glenorchy. We started with fresh snow on the mountain tops, went via more distant glaciers and finished with rainbows.
> View attachment 318959
> View attachment 318960
> View attachment 318961
> View attachment 318962
> View attachment 318963
> 
> View attachment 318964
> View attachment 318965
> View attachment 318966
> View attachment 318967
> View attachment 318968
> 
> And finally we went up the cable car to go star gazing and had love views of sunset over Lake Wakatipu and Queenstown
> View attachment 318969
> View attachment 318970


Yes paradise was the right word!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I like that idea. I have a few questions. I will give them a call Tuesday. I have a procedure on the left side of my neck tomorrow. After having the right side done. I know I won't feel like it tomorrow. ?


Have a quick recouperation ???


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> We had showers yesterday if you live in Broomfield, CO--parts from a United 777 engine rained down. Flight went back to DIA successfully. No one hurt on the ground, but some property damage. The sun was shining brightly.


I saw that one on our news here in the east. Everyone is so happy no one got hurt. It's an amazing story ? a bit of cheer.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We awoke to fresh snow on the mountain tops! End of the summer in NZ.
> View attachment 318958
> 
> Then another day of stunning scenery around Lake Wakatipu as we journeyed from Queenstown to Paradise via Glenorchy. We started with fresh snow on the mountain tops, went via more distant glaciers and finished with rainbows.
> View attachment 318959
> View attachment 318960
> View attachment 318961
> View attachment 318962
> View attachment 318963
> 
> View attachment 318964
> View attachment 318965
> View attachment 318966
> View attachment 318967
> View attachment 318968
> 
> And finally we went up the cable car to go star gazing and had love views of sunset over Lake Wakatipu and Queenstown
> View attachment 318969
> View attachment 318970


Did you notice how the cost of living was in NZ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Have a quick recouperation ???


The outcome this time is a lot less painful!???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hope everything goes well today Ray and you make a quick and relatively pain free recovery.


So far so good. Hopefully tomorrow will be the same.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ha hah ha. It just started snowing again here this morning. But your 60 degree days are heading here for Wednesday.
> 
> Good to see Texas power grid getting back online. A real mess there.


One state representative in Texas was asked if FEMA disaster relief money. Could be used by people to pay off the multi thousand dollar electric bills they received for the 5 days they didn't have power. He said yes it could. BS the electric company needs to eat those bills!?
I don't want my tax dollars used that way.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I’ve just done a stocktake. I have some of most designs, but more fabric is now on order! I have raised over £2500 for my rescue now ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 318979



Ok... now I would like to purchase :
1)- the one with the snail on it (the more snails on it the better)

2)- the one with the owls on it. Strangely I have no ties to ? owls , but I just happen to like that one.

How to get me started? 
Send you a pm?
Or you send me one?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

I love them all though!
It was hard to choose!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I so want to buy one and pay the customs to boot. I would really love to support the rescue and have a mask too. ????


I write Homemade Face Masks on the CN22 customs form. To my knowledge nobody has had to pay US import duty on them so far as the value is low. Noel (@AZtortMom ) would be able to confirm. ?

Postage £4 to USA for up to 8 masks, masks £3 each, payment by PayPal.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you notice how the cost of living was in NZ?


Things seemed to cost roughly the same as they do here.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> The outcome this time is a lot less painful!???


I am pleased to here this ? I hope the recovery is quick.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Lots more scenery today as we drove from Queenstown to Te Anau. Queenstown is on the longest lake in NZ (50 miles!) and Te Anau is the biggest lake by water volume on the South Island. We also saw a very co-operative New Zealand Swamp Harrier sat on top of a bush.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Hope everyone has a great day


You and yours deserve a great day the most! Mine is good- picking up steel posts at 0800 to finish fencing my new leopard area with old 4' tall metal fence sections for extra security!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> One state representative in Texas was asked if FEMA disaster relief money. Could be used by people to pay off the multi thousand dollar electric bills they received for the 5 days they didn't have power. He said yes it could. BS the electric company needs to eat those bills!?
> I don't want my tax dollars used that way.



You are so right. 
I completely agree. 
Also normally what FEMA gets away with saying ..
is it was an “act of God” ....
and we don’t cover acts of God.
It says so in ALL insurance coverages .
It’s just too small print to read so people don’t see it BEFORE they sign ... ?
Same goes for your car insurance too!
Everything is always money and politics...
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> You and yours deserve a great day the most! Mine is good- picking up steel posts at 0800 to finish fencing my new leopard area with old 4' tall metal fence sections for extra security!



Wait.... did my old eyes read that right?
Are...are....you gettttting a.... leopard???
And .......
Why??
Are you like that tiger guy who’s on TV that owned a lot of tigers??


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> I’ve just done a stocktake. I have some of most designs, but more fabric is now on order! I have raised over £2500 for my rescue now ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 318979


Oh wow! That's a big thing here as well. My favorite is my NASCAR checkered flag, and this one...Can we order from you? Cost with shipping? I'm interested. As my collection of 13 masks was recently stolen for my car...


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Oh wow! That's a big thing here as well. My favorite is my NASCAR checkered flag, and this one...Can we order from you? Cost with shipping? I'm interested. As my collection of 13 masks was recently stolen for my car...
> View attachment 319039


As long as you have PayPal to pay, yes you can. Just message me with what you want and I’ll sort out the details


----------



## Maro2Bear

Caught this Red-Bellied Woodpecker on the seed pile yesterday.... Sunny today, nicer near 60 tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> I write Homemade Face Masks on the CN22 customs form. To my knowledge nobody has had to pay US import duty on them so far as the value is low. Noel (@AZtortMom ) would be able to confirm. ?
> 
> Postage £4 to USA for up to 8 masks, masks £3 each, payment by PayPal.


What is that in American money? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait.... did my old eyes read that right?
> Are...are....you gettttting a.... leopard???
> And .......
> Why??
> Are you like that tiger guy who’s on TV that owned a lot of tigers??


Yep, Leos...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Oh wow! That's a big thing here as well. My favorite is my NASCAR checkered flag, and this one...Can we order from you? Cost with shipping? I'm interested. As my collection of 13 masks was recently stolen for my car...
> View attachment 319039


Edit...Stolen from my car, all my masks and a leather jacket. They used a wire hanger to get in.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You are so right.
> I completely agree.
> Also normally what FEMA gets away with saying ..
> is it was an “act of God” ....
> and we don’t cover acts of God.
> It says so in ALL insurance coverages .
> It’s just too small print to read so people don’t see it BEFORE they sign ... ?
> Same goes for your car insurance too!
> Everything is always money and politics...
> ???


Yes, just to clarify I feel horrible what is happening to the people of Texas. If FEMA money is used for relief on the electric bills. Then so be it but the power company's neglected to upgrade their systems when warned in 2011. It is not justifiable for them to price gouge their customers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Caught this Red-Bellied Woodpecker on the seed pile yesterday.... Sunny today, nicer near 60 tomorrow.
> View attachment 319044


What type of bird is the other one?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Edit...Stolen from my car, all my masks and a leather jacket. They used a wire hanger to get in.


Oh that is horrible! Do you have suspicion who it might be??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon everyone, no sleep last night but it wasn't because of pain. I think I got to much sleep when I came home from my procedure. Fell asleep around 7am and just woke up. I think my circadian rhythm will be out of whack for a few days. Minimal pain today!?


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> What is that in American money? ?


According to Google I am charging US$4.23 per mask and US$5.64 for postage at current exchange rates.

However, you pay me through PayPal in GB£ and PayPal does the currency conversion to take money from your bank/card in US$ so I get the right amount ?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> What type of bird is the other one?


A cardinal I think


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, no sleep last night but it wasn't because of pain. I think I got to much sleep when I came home from my procedure. Fell asleep around 7am and just woke up. I think my circadian rhythm will be out of whack for a few days. Minimal pain today!?


If it’s just your body clock that’s gone wry then that’s great ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> We had showers yesterday if you live in Broomfield, CO--parts from a United 777 engine rained down. Flight went back to DIA successfully. No one hurt on the ground, but some property damage. The sun was shining brightly.


Yipes! I've heard of raining cats and dogs, and that's scary enough, but raining airplane parts? I repeat - YIPES!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> You and yours deserve a great day the most! Mine is good- picking up steel posts at 0800 to finish fencing my new leopard area with old 4' tall metal fence sections for extra security!


My favorite thing to do - building fences for tortoises!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait.... did my old eyes read that right?
> Are...are....you gettttting a.... leopard???
> And .......
> Why??
> Are you like that tiger guy who’s on TV that owned a lot of tigers??


Haha no it is for the leopard I already have. I metal fence that I will add short panels of plywood to that will be his perimeter fence. Is in addition to the privacy fence I already have up. Just being extra prepared since ? can happen


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Oh wow! That's a big thing here as well. My favorite is my NASCAR checkered flag, and this one...Can we order from you? Cost with shipping? I'm interested. As my collection of 13 masks was recently stolen for my car...
> View attachment 319039


Now that is the lowest of low. I hope all the masks were full of snot so they catch something!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The outcome this time is a lot less painful!???


Good good good!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok... now I would like to purchase :
> 1)- the one with the snail on it (the more snails on it the better)
> 
> 2)- the one with the owls on it. Strangely I have no ties to ? owls , but I just happen to like that one.
> 
> How to get me started?
> Send you a pm?
> Or you send me one?


I sent a mask to the UK for $14.50 in a card. Found out today that it takes more of our money to do the same as what theirs can. I don't care. I want one too ? and I want to help Joe's mom's rescue sanctuary. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You are so right.
> I completely agree.
> Also normally what FEMA gets away with saying ..
> is it was an “act of God” ....
> and we don’t cover acts of God.
> It says so in ALL insurance coverages .
> It’s just too small print to read so people don’t see it BEFORE they sign ... ?
> Same goes for your car insurance too!
> Everything is always money and politics...
> ???


Yes and the destruction it caused to their homes. Even though the freezing weather was somewhat an act of God it's not like a hurricane. From what I saw on the news, the power companys had warnings and time to prepare for this.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Now that is the lowest of low. I hope all the masks were full of snot so they catch something!


Actually, I was hoping they were full of Covid so they could catch something...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> According to Google I am charging US$4.23 per mask and US$5.64 for postage at current exchange rates.
> 
> However, you pay me through PayPal in GB£ and PayPal does the currency conversion to take money from your bank/card in US$ so I get the right amount ?


Wow. ??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I write Homemade Face Masks on the CN22 customs form. To my knowledge nobody has had to pay US import duty on them so far as the value is low. Noel (@AZtortMom ) would be able to confirm. ?
> 
> Postage £4 to USA for up to 8 masks, masks £3 each, payment by PayPal.


Ok.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Caught this Red-Bellied Woodpecker on the seed pile yesterday.... Sunny today, nicer near 60 tomorrow.
> View attachment 319044


The jays like the peanuts. I saw a beautiful tail fly by in my window yesterday.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> My favorite thing to do - building fences for tortoises!!


For tortoises???! I am not sure of exactly when, but for the sake of my story...100 years ago at a small ranch/farm in Clovis California, the Keeper of the place offered a family member who was suffering from a debilitating illness a place to live, said sick person agreed but she sure didn't know what she agreed to. But I'd better get to my point before I forget where I was going. We all know that California is just 1 step up from hell and on the day in question it was 130 degrees out in the bare pasture. The Keeper decided that the sick, woebegone person would help her to build a fence around that pasture. Really says the sickie, Anyway, the sick person assumes the position...after several hours sweating out in the sun, the Keeper says, "you shoulda wore a hat". Oh. Then the Keeper says "you should not have worn black knee high spike heeled boots out in the pasture". oh. After a while when I... I mean the sick person hadn't fallen out yet, when the Keeper says "you shoulda brought water". oh. Well, that sick person helped the Keeper fence 5 freakin acres. Of horse/cattle pasture.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> For tortoises???! I am not sure of exactly when, but for the sake of my story...100 years ago at a small ranch/farm in Clovis California, the Keeper of the place offered a family member who was suffering from a debilitating illness a place to live, said sick person agreed but she sure didn't know what she agreed to. But I'd better get to my point before I forget where I was going. We all know that California is just 1 step up from hell and on the day in question it was 130 degrees out in the bare pasture. The Keeper decided that the sick, woebegone person would help her to build a fence around that pasture. Really says the sickie, Anyway, the sick person assumes the position...after several hours sweating out in the sun, the Keeper says, "you shoulda wore a hat". Oh. Then the Keeper says "you should not have worn black knee high spike heeled boots out in the pasture". oh. After a while when I... I mean the sick person hadn't fallen out yet, when the Keeper says "you shoulda brought water". oh. Well, that sick person helped the Keeper fence 5 freakin acres. Of horse/cattle pasture.




Ah.. . the good old days!!

(When are you going to add to Knobby's story? I'm getting tired of holding the blade of grass sticking out of his mouth in my mind)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Ah.. . the good old days!!
> 
> (When are you going to add to Knobby's story? I'm getting tired of holding the blade of grass sticking out of his mouth in my mind)


Hey! You said he was a she????????????? Mary Knobbins


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> You and yours deserve a great day the most! Mine is good- picking up steel posts at 0800 to finish fencing my new leopard area with old 4' tall metal fence sections for extra security!


Can’t wait to see pics!!! Tortoise included please


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that is horrible! Do you have suspicion who it might be??


kids


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Ah.. . the good old days!!
> 
> (When are you going to add to Knobby's story? I'm getting tired of holding the blade of grass sticking out of his mouth in my mind)


Oh wait, I get it now...Sorry Y


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, I'm a bit late popping in today but hope you're all having a good Tuesday. 
Nothing much happening here. 
The wind is picking up and some heavy rain is expected overnight but then it will be dry and warm for the rest of the week. 
I should be pleased but it just means the nasty neighbours will be crawling out from under their rocks and I won't be able to enjoy my garden in peace. 
Never mind, I'm sure it will bring some much needed sunshine for most people.
Had to remove the car battery to recharge it because as it was dead as a dodo yesterday evening.
I'm not using it much at the moment and keep forgetting to run the engine to keep the battery ticking over.
It's fine now and I was able to take my nephew for the first of his covid jabs today.
Apart from that I'm just plodding on.
Anyway, I'm off to bed now so will say Nos Da - not see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha no it is for the leopard I already have. I metal fence that I will add short panels of plywood to that will be his perimeter fence. Is in addition to the privacy fence I already have up. Just being extra prepared since ? can happen



Ok.. so... 
you’re saying you already HAVE a leopard ?????? ? ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Actually, I was hoping they were full of Covid so they could catch something...



Maybe JoesMum should make masks that say 
“COVID POSITIVE” or “ may have covid?”
Then they’ll think twice before they touch someone else’s ?.....

Just sayin’ ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> For tortoises???! I am not sure of exactly when, but for the sake of my story...100 years ago at a small ranch/farm in Clovis California, the Keeper of the place offered a family member who was suffering from a debilitating illness a place to live, said sick person agreed but she sure didn't know what she agreed to. But I'd better get to my point before I forget where I was going. We all know that California is just 1 step up from hell and on the day in question it was 130 degrees out in the bare pasture. The Keeper decided that the sick, woebegone person would help her to build a fence around that pasture. Really says the sickie, Anyway, the sick person assumes the position...after several hours sweating out in the sun, the Keeper says, "you shoulda wore a hat". Oh. Then the Keeper says "you should not have worn black knee high spike heeled boots out in the pasture". oh. After a while when I... I mean the sick person hadn't fallen out yet, when the Keeper says "you shoulda brought water". oh. Well, that sick person helped the Keeper fence 5 freakin acres. Of horse/cattle pasture.



IN KNEE HIGH BLACK SPIKED BOOTS!!!
??????
??????????

You... I mean.... that girl was a saint!!!
??
Did “she” end up throwing the cow/horse ? filled boots out??? ?????

Where is Chubbs!???
He has gotta read this one!!
I am SURE he will have a funny comment!!
@chubbs

? oooo...Maggie.. you sure do have good stories...about “OTHER” people...???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, I'm a bit late popping in today but hope you're all having a good Tuesday.
> Nothing much happening here.
> The wind is picking up and some heavy rain is expected overnight but then it will be dry and warm for the rest of the week.
> I should be pleased but it just means the nasty neighbours will be crawling out from under their rocks and I won't be able to enjoy my garden in peace.
> Never mind, I'm sure it will bring some much needed sunshine for most people.
> Had to remove the car battery to recharge it because as it was dead as a dodo yesterday evening.
> I'm not using it much at the moment and keep forgetting to run the engine to keep the battery ticking over.
> It's fine now and I was able to take my nephew for the first of his covid jabs today.
> Apart from that I'm just plodding on.
> Anyway, I'm off to bed now so will say Nos Da - not see you all tomorrow.



Hello Lyn,
I hope all is still going well for you.
I just wanted to share my advice with you to avoid your nasty neighbors (as I have my own).... now when I go outside I wear my ear phones or a pair of head phones. Even if I just have the music on low I still feel like I am in a different world and don’t pay two cents for what they are doing around me outside. I just go on about my business.
If I still feel uncomfortable I just turn the music up louder! IT REALLY WORKS!!!
I am sooo tired of hiding away and they get to enjoy life.. someone once told me this and it is very WISE advice....
“Don’t EVER let anyone steal YOUR joy.”
That always stuck with me...
Now I have music and candles and incense and a smile on my face.. now when they slam doors or bang stuff around I can’t hear it and I do my OWN banging now...
Feeellllssss grrreeeat!! ?
Wishing the best for you!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Today we did a cruise through Doubtful Sound out to the Tasman Sea. Just getting there is an adventure as it requires an hour on a boat to cross Lake Manapouri and then an hour on a bus on an unsurfaced track to cross over a pass to the Sound itself. 

The views were magnificent. The fjord gets 8 metres of rain a year so we were lucky to be there on a dry day. The resident seals looked like they had partied hard the previous night.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Top of the morning to you all. Sun is rising - - already a nice day. Have fun.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Today we did a cruise through Doubtful Sound out to the Tasman Sea. Just getting there is an adventure as it requires an hour on a boat to cross Lake Manapouri and then an hour on a bus on an unsurfaced track to cross over a pass to the Sound itself.
> 
> The views were magnificent. The fjord gets 8 metres of rain a year so we were lucky to be there on a dry day. The resident seals looked like they had partied hard the previous night.
> View attachment 319115
> View attachment 319116
> View attachment 319117
> View attachment 319118
> View attachment 319119
> View attachment 319120
> View attachment 319121
> View attachment 319122
> View attachment 319123
> View attachment 319124


Absolutely stunning!
You're right about the seals - 'never again!!!'


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Top of the morning to you all. Sun is rising - - already a nice day. Have fun.
> 
> View attachment 319127


Red sky in morning shepherds/sailors warning!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Dull and damp here as expected.
Lola is up and about though after 2 days of room service again.
.
They were showing footage on UK News of the rescued turtles being released back into the warmer seas . Lovely to see








Shellebrations: Texas turtles dive back home after recovering from cold snap | ITV News


Thousands of turtles saved from freakishly cold weather in Texas are starting to head home once again. | ITV National News




www.itv.com




Lets hope they'll all be OK now.

Have a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Red sky in morning shepherds/sailors warning!



Yeah....there’s actually a “Small Craft Warning” for parts of the lower Chesapeake Bay area later today. Gusty winds up to 25 knots or so. I’m going out kayaking now for a few hours, hopefully before the winds pick up. There’s a nice warm front blowing up from the South....


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah....there’s actually a “Small Craft Warning” for parts of the lower Chesapeake Bay area later today. Gusty winds up to 25 knots or so. I’m going out kayaking now for a few hours, hopefully before the winds pick up. There’s a nice warm front blowing up from the South....


Sound like our forecast for the weekend - enjoy your kayaking.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Red sky in morning shepherds/sailors warning!


Red sky at night, sailors delight

...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> IN KNEE HIGH BLACK SPIKED BOOTS!!!
> ??????
> ??????????
> 
> You... I mean.... that girl was a saint!!!
> ??
> Did “she” end up throwing the cow/horse ? filled boots out??? ?????
> 
> Where is Chubbs!???
> He has gotta read this one!!
> I am SURE he will have a funny comment!!
> @chubbs
> 
> ? oooo...Maggie.. you sure do have good stories...about “OTHER” people...???


Of course she didn't throw out the boots. Seriously, the sickie discovered that ya sink into the dirt in 5 inch spikes. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Today we did a cruise through Doubtful Sound out to the Tasman Sea. Just getting there is an adventure as it requires an hour on a boat to cross Lake Manapouri and then an hour on a bus on an unsurfaced track to cross over a pass to the Sound itself.
> 
> The views were magnificent. The fjord gets 8 metres of rain a year so we were lucky to be there on a dry day. The resident seals looked like they had partied hard the previous night.
> View attachment 319115
> View attachment 319116
> View attachment 319117
> View attachment 319118
> View attachment 319119
> View attachment 319120
> View attachment 319121
> View attachment 319122
> View attachment 319123
> View attachment 319124


Looks just like Oregon...NOT!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Of course she didn't throw out the boots. Seriously, the sickie discovered that ya sink into the dirt in 5 inch spikes. hahahahahahaha


My Great Aunty Rhonnie became a cause for concern whe she was in her late 80's because she started falling when she was out in her in her garden. It eventually came to light that she was wearing her stilettoes when she went out to peg her washing on the line, and the heels would sink in the grass causing her to fall. I had to hide them.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ah.. . the good old days!!
> 
> (When are you going to add to Knobby's story? I'm getting tired of holding the blade of grass sticking out of his mouth in my mind)


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> IN KNEE HIGH BLACK SPIKED BOOTS!!!
> ??????
> ??????????
> 
> You... I mean.... that girl was a saint!!!
> ??
> Did “she” end up throwing the cow/horse ? filled boots out??? ?????
> 
> Where is Chubbs!???
> He has gotta read this one!!
> I am SURE he will have a funny comment!!
> @chubbs
> 
> ? oooo...Maggie.. you sure do have good stories...about “OTHER” people...???


I know she didn't. That's the point of wearing boots with heels ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s a solid 60 degrees outside here today & sunny & bright. I’m just back from a few hours on the water. Gusty start, but I was able to stay out of the direct wind and found lots of calm coves. Lots of bird activity, many mature and immature Bald Eagles, a pair of Tundra Swans, Great Blue Herons, one Pileated Woodpecker, many geese & ducks. 
Many soaring vultures, hawks as well.

An Icy Cove



Spring-Like Morning



An Abandoned Fishing Hut


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello Lyn,
> I hope all is still going well for you.
> I just wanted to share my advice with you to avoid your nasty neighbors (as I have my own).... now when I go outside I wear my ear phones or a pair of head phones. Even if I just have the music on low I still feel like I am in a different world and don’t pay two cents for what they are doing around me outside. I just go on about my business.
> If I still feel uncomfortable I just turn the music up louder! IT REALLY WORKS!!!
> I am sooo tired of hiding away and they get to enjoy life.. someone once told me this and it is very WISE advice....
> “Don’t EVER let anyone steal YOUR joy.”
> That always stuck with me...
> Now I have music and candles and incense and a smile on my face.. now when they slam doors or bang stuff around I can’t hear it and I do my OWN banging now...
> Feeellllssss grrreeeat!! ?
> Wishing the best for you! ❤


Yes! Never let anything steal your joy, from just being u. My mom always told me if you want peace go to the graveyard. I was thinking well... I'll take this crap any day ????


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Dull and damp here as expected.
> Lola is up and about though after 2 days of room service again.
> .
> They were showing footage on UK News of the rescued turtles being released back into the warmer seas . Lovely to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shellebrations: Texas turtles dive back home after recovering from cold snap | ITV News
> 
> 
> Thousands of turtles saved from freakishly cold weather in Texas are starting to head home once again. | ITV National News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.itv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope they'll all be OK now.
> 
> Have a good day!


Yeah!!!! My birds are finally hanging around again. After that cold polar vortex I didn't see hardly any. I'm glad I fattened them up before it happened.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s a solid 60 degrees outside here today & sunny & bright. I’m just back from a few hours on the water. Gusty start, but I was able to stay out of the direct wind and found lots of calm coves. Lots of bird activity, many mature and immature Bald Eagles, a pair of Tundra Swans, Great Blue Herons, one Pileated Woodpecker, many geese & ducks.
> Many soaring vultures, hawks as well.
> 
> An Icy Cove
> View attachment 319149
> 
> 
> Spring-Like Morning
> View attachment 319150
> 
> 
> An Abandoned Fishing Hut
> View attachment 319151



Holy cr*p! The mat empty hut looks better than MY HOUSE!!! ?
The thing about covid that stinks is when you go to fix your house and 
EVERY piece of wood within 50miles is 
SOLD OUT!!! ?
Where did you say that ABANDONED hut was???? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yes! Never let anything steal your joy, from just being u. My mom always told me if you want peace go to the graveyard. I was thinking well... I'll take this crap any day ????



It’s sooooo funny you say that because I ALWAYS tell my husband....
The next house we get is gonna be next to a grave yard ON ALL SIDES!!!!! ??
Glad you have good advice for me!!
Thanks I’ll remember that a lot!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s a solid 60 degrees outside here today & sunny & bright. I’m just back from a few hours on the water. Gusty start, but I was able to stay out of the direct wind and found lots of calm coves. Lots of bird activity, many mature and immature Bald Eagles, a pair of Tundra Swans, Great Blue Herons, one Pileated Woodpecker, many geese & ducks.
> Many soaring vultures, hawks as well.
> 
> An Icy Cove
> View attachment 319149
> 
> 
> Spring-Like Morning
> View attachment 319150
> 
> 
> An Abandoned Fishing Hut
> View attachment 319151


Hut? Gimme the address, I'm movin in...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Hut? Gimme the address, I'm movin in...


There ya go!!!2 crazed old crones living together...ready Chefdenoel10?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hut? Gimme the address, I'm movin in...



You’ll have company my dear cuz I grabbed at it first! 
?
And first come first steal...!
You should know this by now...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> There ya go!!!2 crazed old crones living together...ready Chefdenoel10?



YEP! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YEP! ??



You have done everything there is out there Maggie. How are ya at fishing??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s a solid 60 degrees outside here today & sunny & bright. I’m just back from a few hours on the water. Gusty start, but I was able to stay out of the direct wind and found lots of calm coves. Lots of bird activity, many mature and immature Bald Eagles, a pair of Tundra Swans, Great Blue Herons, one Pileated Woodpecker, many geese & ducks.
> Many soaring vultures, hawks as well.
> 
> An Icy Cove
> View attachment 319149
> 
> 
> Spring-Like Morning
> View attachment 319150
> 
> 
> An Abandoned Fishing Hut
> View attachment 319151




Here’s a quick YT video (less than a minute) of today’s outing.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You have done everything there is out there Maggie. How are ya at fishing??


When I was 10 or 11 there abouts, I was forced to go from my home in San Francisco to spend the summer with my sister her 3 (og!) kids and dum da da dum...her husband, yep she really was married (he died) and she was a mother. To move on, Sonny (her hubby) was a fisherman and he took me fishing up off a slew. He taught me how to bait my hook with worms, minnows or Velveeta. So this summer I was there because my parents were having a new carpet installed. Moving on, Sonny took me fishing a number of times and i liked it. But I didn't catch much. The day before I was going home I caught 7 baby blue gill, Sonny said I should throw them back but I wanted to take them home. I stuffed them into a jar with water, put on the lid, and the next morning, was put on a Greyhound bus for the 250 mile trip home. I held those damn fish on my lap the whole way. Then I took 3 buses across San Francisco, I walked the 6 blocks carrying that jar, walked in the house and up the stairs with the brand new carpet, and tripped, and dropped that jar at the top of the stairs, so broken glass, stinky water, and dead fish spilled all down that new carpet. Never did get the smell out


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick YT video (less than a minute) of today’s outing.



Soooo Serene...
Even the two ducks were like “ could you please get outta here!” 
No covid for miles!!!
Loved it!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR VIirtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We drove to Bluff on the South Island, parked up the car and caught the small passenger ferry over to Stewart Island. You can’t get much further south in New Zealand. The island is loud with birdsong, particularly Tui. Oban, the tiny town, was our base for the next couple of days. 








After checking into our motel, we went out on a cruise round the bay and were lucky to see a very rare yellow-eyed penguin. These birds are solitary in habit.



Also Buller’s Albatross with their beautiful eye makeup, 



loads of White Capped (aka Shy) Albatross, (our boat skipper had fish scraps),




Stewart Island Shag, 



lots of Little Blue Penguins... 



and Fur Seals of course!



After dinner in the pub, we went for a night time stroll around town and saw three Southern Brown Kiwis. They simply roam the streets at night! The one phtographed was on the verge right outside our motel. They’re much bigger than the Little Spotted Kiwi that we saw in Wellington.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
Much brighter and drier here and set to last for the end of Feb. and beginning of March.
Looks like Spring has sprung!
I have a few things to do today so will say TTFN and see you later.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Much brighter and drier here and set to last for the end of Feb. and beginning of March.
> Looks like Spring has sprung!
> I have a few things to do today so will say TTFN and see you later.


Have a good day Lyn!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Soooo Serene...
> Even the two ducks were like “ could you please get outta here!”
> No covid for miles!!!
> Loved it!



Yes...those two “ducks” are Tundra Swans that haven’t flown back North yet. It’s just too nice & cozy in these little areas along the Chesapeake Bay. Plenty of food, protected calm waters. I was able to take a 15 sec video of them taking off & gently flying away.


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> CDR VIirtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We drove to Bluff on the South Island, parked up the car and caught the small passenger ferry over to Stewart Island. You can’t get much further south in New Zealand. The island is loud with birdsong, particularly Tui. Oban, the tiny town, was our base for the next couple of days.
> View attachment 319210
> View attachment 319211
> View attachment 319212
> View attachment 319213
> View attachment 319214
> View attachment 319215
> 
> 
> After checking into our motel, we went out on a cruise round the bay and were lucky to see a very rare yellow-eyed penguin. These birds are solitary in habit.
> View attachment 319216
> 
> 
> Also Buller’s Albatross with their beautiful eye makeup,
> View attachment 319217
> 
> 
> loads of White Capped (aka Shy) Albatross, (our boat skipper had fish scraps),
> View attachment 319218
> View attachment 319219
> 
> 
> Stewart Island Shag,
> View attachment 319220
> 
> 
> lots of Little Blue Penguins...
> View attachment 319221
> 
> 
> and Fur Seals of course!
> View attachment 319222
> 
> 
> After dinner in the pub, we went for a night time stroll around town and saw three Southern Brown Kiwis. They simply roam the streets at night! The one phtographed was on the verge right outside our motel. They’re much bigger than the Little Spotted Kiwi that we saw in Wellington.
> View attachment 319223


Your pictures are just breathtaking. That jellyfish, omg!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Twitter “tweet” this morning...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> It’s sooooo funny you say that because I ALWAYS tell my husband....
> The next house we get is gonna be next to a grave yard ON ALL SIDES!!!!! ??
> Glad you have good advice for me!!
> Thanks I’ll remember that a lot!!!


?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR VIirtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We drove to Bluff on the South Island, parked up the car and caught the small passenger ferry over to Stewart Island. You can’t get much further south in New Zealand. The island is loud with birdsong, particularly Tui. Oban, the tiny town, was our base for the next couple of days.
> View attachment 319210
> View attachment 319211
> View attachment 319212
> View attachment 319213
> View attachment 319214
> View attachment 319215
> 
> 
> After checking into our motel, we went out on a cruise round the bay and were lucky to see a very rare yellow-eyed penguin. These birds are solitary in habit.
> View attachment 319216
> 
> 
> Also Buller’s Albatross with their beautiful eye makeup,
> View attachment 319217
> 
> 
> loads of White Capped (aka Shy) Albatross, (our boat skipper had fish scraps),
> View attachment 319218
> View attachment 319219
> 
> 
> Stewart Island Shag,
> View attachment 319220
> 
> 
> lots of Little Blue Penguins...
> View attachment 319221
> 
> 
> and Fur Seals of course!
> View attachment 319222
> 
> 
> After dinner in the pub, we went for a night time stroll around town and saw three Southern Brown Kiwis. They simply roam the streets at night! The one phtographed was on the verge right outside our motel. They’re much bigger than the Little Spotted Kiwi that we saw in Wellington.
> View attachment 319223


Amazing photos.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...those two “ducks” are Tundra Swans that haven’t flown back North yet. It’s just too nice & cozy in these little areas along the Chesapeake Bay. Plenty of food, protected calm waters. I was able to take a 15 sec video of them taking off & gently flying away.


I had to watch a second time since Chefdenoel10 said there was ducks. My phone is small and I don't always catch everything. Pretty.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Twitter “tweet” this morning...
> 
> View attachment 319280


That's pretty amazing.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We had an early start and magical tranquility on the quay waiting for the boat over to Ulva Island, a reserve with pristine NZ forest, for some bird watching. Many of the birds are subspecies unique to the Stewart Island group. 








SouthIsland Kaka



Stewary Island Robin





Stewart Island Weka



Red Crested Karkariki



In the afternoon we hiked out to Ackers Point and saw a fishing boat come in surrounded by Albatrosses. These islands are truly beautiful.



White Capped Albatross


----------



## Maro2Bear

Someone is always building a better mousetrap.....well, in this case, bird house. Pretty interesting & unique way to change the entrance hole to attract the type of birds you want nesting (or don’t want nesting)..


----------



## JoesMum

Where is everyone today? It’s oddly quiet in here.

I’ll quickly polish the jellyfish and see if I can find anyone. I keep tripping over Montgomery in the gloom. Our aardvark coffee table is lonely.

Over this side of the pond, our hallway is stacked with boxes. Daughter moves to her new flat in south west London tomorrow. Ideally they’ll all fit in our Volvo estate, but it may require my car to be filled as well.

She decided she wanted cheese fondue for her last night dinner, so it’s being prepared now and we have a nice bottle of red wine to accompany it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Where is everyone today? It’s oddly quiet in here.
> 
> I’ll quickly polish the jellyfish and see if I can find anyone. I keep tripping over Montgomery in the gloom. Our aardvark coffee table is lonely.
> 
> Over this side of the pond, our hallway is stacked with boxes. Daughter moves to her new flat in south west London tomorrow. Ideally they’ll all fit in our Volvo estate, but it may require my car to be filled as well.
> 
> She decided she wanted cheese fondue for her last night dinner, so it’s being prepared now and we have a nice bottle of red wine to accompany it.
> View attachment 319401



Enjoy.... aagh, the days when all my worldly belongings could be moved in my car....

Have a nice family meal. Fondue is always a nice treat.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Enjoy.... aagh, the days when all my worldly belongings could be moved in my car....
> 
> Have a nice family meal. Fondue is always a nice treat.


It's quiet because there's a lot going on. Fingers are crossed on Snoopy"s Mom being able to rescue the sulcatta from a local school; tort stealing; a fire in Medina, Ohio that burned down a shack housing 2 torts & several turtles; a kid overseas with a tort living in a plastic bowl; cat catching; lighting; Mary Knobbin; & planning the tort rescue if Snoopy's Mom needs our help. Oh, & Turentala's male puppy dog got snipped & Walker was out of his shed yesterday before 6pm.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Where is everyone today? It’s oddly quiet in here.
> 
> I’ll quickly polish the jellyfish and see if I can find anyone. I keep tripping over Montgomery in the gloom. Our aardvark coffee table is lonely.
> 
> Over this side of the pond, our hallway is stacked with boxes. Daughter moves to her new flat in south west London tomorrow. Ideally they’ll all fit in our Volvo estate, but it may require my car to be filled as well.
> 
> She decided she wanted cheese fondue for her last night dinner, so it’s being prepared now and we have a nice bottle of red wine to accompany it.
> View attachment 319401


Congrats on your new flat, daughter! I really wish I could celebrate with y’all, as the fondue and red are right up my ally!

I have been out working everyday this week but I was supposed to work from home today so that my windshield could be replaced by the glass company that has rescheduled numerous times now.. however, they rescheduled again which allowed me a rare opportunity to slip off for lunch date with hubby.. We went for Cajun and I stopped counting calories in lieu of the Fried green Tomatoes and blackened alligator tail.. 
it was really good! I will head home after picking kids up and have a pajama evening with a glass of Rose.. I may have a couple hours of work to catch up on but the Break today with hubby is worth it. ..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Someone is always building a better mousetrap.....well, in this case, bird house. Pretty interesting & unique way to change the entrance hole to attract the type of birds you want nesting (or don’t want nesting)..


Great. I thought it was interesting when you did the change to yours recently built. That pattern is almost perfect for that idea ? too. Just a tweak and done.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Congrats on your new flat, daughter! I really wish I could celebrate with y’all, as the fondue and red are right up my ally!
> 
> I have been out working everyday this week but I was supposed to work from home today so that my windshield could be replaced by the glass company that has rescheduled numerous times now.. however, they rescheduled again which allowed me a rare opportunity to slip off for lunch date with hubby.. We went for Cajun and I stopped counting calories in lieu of the Fried green Tomatoes and blackened alligator tail..
> it was really good! I will head home after picking kids up and have a pajama evening with a glass of Rose.. I may have a couple hours of work to catch up on but the Break today with hubby is worth it. ..


All of it sounds yummy but especially the fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We had an early start and magical tranquility on the quay waiting for the boat over to Ulva Island, a reserve with pristine NZ forest, for some bird watching. Many of the birds are subspecies unique to the Stewart Island group.
> 
> View attachment 319350
> View attachment 319351
> View attachment 319352
> View attachment 319353
> View attachment 319354
> 
> 
> SouthIsland Kaka
> View attachment 319355
> View attachment 319356
> 
> Stewary Island Robin
> View attachment 319357
> View attachment 319358
> View attachment 319359
> 
> 
> Stewart Island Weka
> View attachment 319360
> 
> 
> Red Crested Karkariki
> View attachment 319361
> 
> 
> In the afternoon we hiked out to Ackers Point and saw a fishing boat come in surrounded by Albatrosses. These islands are truly beautiful.
> View attachment 319362
> 
> 
> White Capped Albatross
> View attachment 319363
> View attachment 319364


As usual I love your photos. They're interesting and good. 4, 5, 9 are my favorite for sceneries especially 9. It looks like a little fairy house.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Outside welding my metal fence for the Leopard enclosure. Wire feed line is patched so the wire feeds choppy thus not very pretty welds. They hold well. Also decide to make French bread at home for the pot roast this weekend. It looks much better


----------



## Maro2Bear

Been working on a few things as well today.
- Worked on our John Deere riding mower, making sure it starts, battery good, fresh gas. Probably change the fuel filter & oil next. 
- Regular push mower is good to go too. I should next take the blade off and give it a sharpen & oil change. It starts right up, thats the main thing (ogh, and the oil is at least full, dirty maybe, but full). 
- Our Troy-Bilt shredder had some starting issues at the end of the season. I usually start it once per week all year long just to make sure it works when i need it. Too late when a tree comes down & the shredder is broken. Long story short, there are two pieces of plastic in the pull start pulley that engages, then releases as you pull. These are called “pawl” ratchets. $800.00 shredder depends on $2.00 part to start. Anyhow, replaced & all good.
- Got a new blade for my Band Saw & some grease for the bearings. Ive had this ShopSmith bandsaw for years & it’s been ok, but not great. After many YouTube videos I see where my PM has been slacking. Sooooo, took it all apart, using degreaser on the bearings, replacing the blade, & general cleaning. It should be better - still need to degrease & repack the one bearing. 
- Taxes... last but not least, wifey finished up our taxes the other day, dropped them off with our tax lady, and today, we signed everything and DONE with taxes for 2020.! Submitted.


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Where is everyone today? It’s oddly quiet in here.
> 
> I’ll quickly polish the jellyfish and see if I can find anyone. I keep tripping over Montgomery in the gloom. Our aardvark coffee table is lonely.
> 
> Over this side of the pond, our hallway is stacked with boxes. Daughter moves to her new flat in south west London tomorrow. Ideally they’ll all fit in our Volvo estate, but it may require my car to be filled as well.
> 
> She decided she wanted cheese fondue for her last night dinner, so it’s being prepared now and we have a nice bottle of red wine to accompany it.
> View attachment 319401


I don't understand the Volvo comment...?


EllieMay said:


> Congrats on your new flat, daughter! I really wish I could celebrate with y’all, as the fondue and red are right up my ally!
> 
> I have been out working everyday this week but I was supposed to work from home today so that my windshield could be replaced by the glass company that has rescheduled numerous times now.. however, they rescheduled again which allowed me a rare opportunity to slip off for lunch date with hubby.. We went for Cajun and I stopped counting calories in lieu of the Fried green Tomatoes and blackened alligator tail..
> it was really good! I will head home after picking kids up and have a pajama evening with a glass of Rose.. I may have a couple hours of work to catch up on but the Break today with hubby is worth it. ..


real alligator?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Remember a lot of pages ago we talked briefly about Mt St Helens?
I came across the book I bought there


Mt St Helens then


and now


Just thought ya might like to see this


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> I don't understand the Volvo comment...?
> 
> real alligator?




The Volvo Estate..









Meet the versatile and iconic Volvo estate family: V90 and V60 | Volvo Cars


Designed around modern family life, giving you safety and comfort. Learn more.




www.volvocars.com


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Outside welding my metal fence for the Leopard enclosure. Wire feed line is patched so the wire feeds choppy thus not very pretty welds. They hold well. Also decide to make French bread at home for the pot roast this weekend. It looks much better


You bake bread? I can't wait to see the finished product.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Been working on a few things as well today.
> - Worked on our John Deere riding mower, making sure it starts, battery good, fresh gas. Probably change the fuel filter & oil next.
> - Regular push mower is good to go too. I should next take the blade off and give it a sharpen & oil change. It starts right up, thats the main thing (ogh, and the oil is at least full, dirty maybe, but full).
> - Our Troy-Bilt shredder had some starting issues at the end of the season. I usually start it once per week all year long just to make sure it works when i need it. Too late when a tree comes down & the shredder is broken. Long story short, there are two pieces of plastic in the pull start pulley that engages, then releases as you pull. These are called “pawl” ratchets. $800.00 shredder depends on $2.00 part to start. Anyhow, replaced & all good.
> - Got a new blade for my Band Saw & some grease for the bearings. Ive had this ShopSmith bandsaw for years & it’s been ok, but not great. After many YouTube videos I see where my PM has been slacking. Sooooo, took it all apart, using degreaser on the bearings, replacing the blade, & general cleaning. It should be better - still need to degrease & repack the one bearing.
> - Taxes... last but not least, wifey finished up our taxes the other day, dropped them off with our tax lady, and today, we signed everything and DONE with taxes for 2020.! Submitted.


Yes I helped Joe get his done today. That's always a great relief off my mind. Good bye!!! 2020.?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Been working on a few things as well today.
> - Worked on our John Deere riding mower, making sure it starts, battery good, fresh gas. Probably change the fuel filter & oil next.
> - Regular push mower is good to go too. I should next take the blade off and give it a sharpen & oil change. It starts right up, thats the main thing (ogh, and the oil is at least full, dirty maybe, but full).
> - Our Troy-Bilt shredder had some starting issues at the end of the season. I usually start it once per week all year long just to make sure it works when i need it. Too late when a tree comes down & the shredder is broken. Long story short, there are two pieces of plastic in the pull start pulley that engages, then releases as you pull. These are called “pawl” ratchets. $800.00 shredder depends on $2.00 part to start. Anyhow, replaced & all good.
> - Got a new blade for my Band Saw & some grease for the bearings. Ive had this ShopSmith bandsaw for years & it’s been ok, but not great. After many YouTube videos I see where my PM has been slacking. Sooooo, took it all apart, using degreaser on the bearings, replacing the blade, & general cleaning. It should be better - still need to degrease & repack the one bearing.
> - Taxes... last but not least, wifey finished up our taxes the other day, dropped them off with our tax lady, and today, we signed everything and DONE with taxes for 2020.! Submitted.


OVER ACHIEVER!!! I am a bit jealous ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I don't understand the Volvo comment...?
> 
> real alligator?


Oh yes.. a tail filet.. beautiful white meat seasoned and sautéed... YUM


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> The Volvo Estate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the versatile and iconic Volvo estate family: V90 and V60 | Volvo Cars
> 
> 
> Designed around modern family life, giving you safety and comfort. Learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.volvocars.com


A house? A big estate?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes.. a tail filet.. beautiful white meat seasoned and sautéed... YUM


Does it taste fishy?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> A house? A big estate?


. . . and you call yourself a car person! I'm ashamed to be associated with you!! IT'S A CAR!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and you call yourself a car person! I'm ashamed to be associated with you!! IT'S A CAR!



I laughed out loud to this comment!
I think I even SNORTED!???! ??????????????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and you call yourself a car person! I'm ashamed to be associated with you!! IT'S A CAR!


A foreign car, I don't know from foreign cars.? tee hee


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> I don't understand the Volvo comment...?


Language barriers ? Our Volvo is a V70 estate car... Volvo estate... I think you call that kind of vehicle a station wagon? It is very capacious and has shipped large volumes of gear as our offspring have done moves for university and subsequent homes.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual vacations presents On this day 2020: Dawn on Stewart Island, after a night spent Kiwi and Owl Spotting, was beautiful. Then the wind got up and gave us a rather rough ferry crossing back to the mainland assessed as “about average” by the skipper. There were a few green passengers. 





Then we drove to Dunedin via the views at Nugget Point.


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Language barriers ? Our Volvo is a V70 estate car... Volvo estate... I think you call that kind of vehicle a station wagon? It is very capacious and has shipped large volumes of gear as our offspring have done moves for university and subsequent homes.


For me it is a station wagon or a truck! 2 door cars are fun till you have to take someone and want to add more than a handbag ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Does it taste fishy?


No... more like chicken


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> It's quiet because there's a lot going on. Fingers are crossed on Snoopy"s Mom being able to rescue the sulcatta from a local school; tort stealing; a fire in Medina, Ohio that burned down a shack housing 2 torts & several turtles; a kid overseas with a tort living in a plastic bowl; cat catching; lighting; Mary Knobbin; & planning the tort rescue if Snoopy's Mom needs our help. Oh, & Turentala's male puppy dog got snipped & Walker was out of his shed yesterday before 6pm.


I only missed a day and apart from the rescued torts and cat catching I've quite a bit to catch up on!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Remember a lot of pages ago we talked briefly about Mt St Helens?
> I came across the book I bought there
> View attachment 319414
> 
> Mt St Helens then
> View attachment 319415
> 
> and now
> View attachment 319416
> 
> Just thought ya might like to see this


That was on out tv last night but I missed it because I was on the phone to my sister.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning /afternoon all.
Its a beautiful day here after the early morning frost.
My garden gets a lot of sun so it's warmed up nicely, maybe Lola will have a stroll out there later if he can tear himself away from his hide - he didn't surface until 7 pm last night.
Neighbours are out as expected.
The hubby has been sweeping and weeding outside the front of their house - and swept it all under the back of my car! ........and so it begins!!
I will return it though - I don't believe in finders keepers!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning /afternoon all.
> Its a beautiful day here after the early morning frost.
> My garden gets a lot of sun so it's warmed up nicely, maybe Lola will have a stroll out there later if he can tear himself away from his hide - he didn't surface until 7 pm last night.
> Neighbours are out as expected.
> The hubby has been sweeping and weeding outside the front of their house - and swept it all under the back of my car! ........and so it begins!!
> I will return it though - I don't believe in finders keepers!!


Good morning,
Just wanted to say I was angry FOR YOU!
??. That is when THEY wake up to slit tires ! !!!!.....I mean...?....?....?...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning /afternoon all.
> Its a beautiful day here after the early morning frost.
> My garden gets a lot of sun so it's warmed up nicely, maybe Lola will have a stroll out there later if he can tear himself away from his hide - he didn't surface until 7 pm last night.
> Neighbours are out as expected.
> The hubby has been sweeping and weeding outside the front of their house - and swept it all under the back of my car! ........and so it begins!!
> I will return it though - I don't believe in finders keepers!!



At least he could sweep it to the center of the road!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overcast, rainy & yucky. Bla days of Spring. BUT, the Snowdrops are loving the moisture & warm temps.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> At least he could sweep it to the center of the road!


He wouldn't let other neighbours see him doing that.
It's not a massive amount - he could easily have filled a bucket and disposed of it in their bin.
But if it's under my car they think it's no longer their problem.
It's just the sort of anti social people they are.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> He wouldn't let other neighbours see him doing that.
> It's not a massive amount - he could easily have filled a bucket and disposed of it in their bin.
> But if it's under my car they think it's no longer their problem.
> It's just the sort of anti social people they are.



Yeah, just terrible. It’s kind of like leaf debris here on our street. Some folks tidily clean up in Fall once the majority of the leaves fall, and then nothing more (ever). There are a few of us, do it religiously. I’ll often pile up small piles on either end of road/curb that borders the neighbors. Gives them a hint. Our leaf blower does a good job at cleaning up & dispersing a lot of the mess.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, just terrible. It’s kind of like leaf debris here on our street. Some folks tidily clean up in Fall once the majority of the leaves fall, and then nothing more (ever). There are a few of us, do it religiously. I’ll often pile up small piles on either end of road/curb that borders the neighbors. Gives them a hint. Our leaf blower does a good job at cleaning up & dispersing a lot of the mess.



I don’t know how to explains it but, I like to live in a “kept” house.
God for bit someone comes to visit!!
But really it just for me.
I like it clean , with no bugs , no old food smell, and sorta organized. Everything has its place....till it doesn’t..?
Now....to get rid of my neighbors pot smell would be great. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t know how to explains it but, I like to live in a “kept” house.
> God for bit someone comes to visit!!
> But really it just for me.
> I like it clean , with no bugs , no old food smell, and sorta organized. Everything has its place....till it doesn’t..?
> Now....to get rid of my neighbors pot smell would be great. ??



How close are your neighbors? Obviously too close for comfort!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning /afternoon all.
> Its a beautiful day here after the early morning frost.
> My garden gets a lot of sun so it's warmed up nicely, maybe Lola will have a stroll out there later if he can tear himself away from his hide - he didn't surface until 7 pm last night.
> Neighbours are out as expected.
> The hubby has been sweeping and weeding outside the front of their house - and swept it all under the back of my car! ........and so it begins!!
> I will return it though - I don't believe in finders keepers!!


I am laughing at this because I just know that your going to find a return method that delivers a very clear message)


----------



## Blackdog1714

I give my closest neighbor ( about 15' house to house) eggs whenever she wants them from my chickens since she gets to hear them!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t know how to explains it but, I like to live in a “kept” house.
> God for bit someone comes to visit!!
> But really it just for me.
> I like it clean , with no bugs , no old food smell, and sorta organized. Everything has its place....till it doesn’t..?
> Now....to get rid of my neighbors pot smell would be great. ??



I swear I know how to spell and punctuate!!!
I just write so fast Siri can’t keep up and spells as best he can. (I made him an English gentleman). What was written up too here should be sooooo corrected! 
Too late now... I have to slow down...
But the. I’ll have 46 pages to read up on! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> How close are your neighbors? Obviously too close for comfort!



We bought a house and converted it into a side by side. So it’s like a duplex but side by side .. didn’t know the walls would be so thin!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> We bought a house and converted it into a side by side. So it’s like a duplex but side by side .. didn’t know the walls would be so thin!



Ogh, that close. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> We bought a house and converted it into a side by side. So it’s like a duplex but side by side .. didn’t know the walls would be so thin!


I lived in a townhouse before that shared the stair wall. The neighbors kid couldn't have weighed 40 pounds tops, but sounded like he wore lead shoes. Never again, i would live in a shed in Avon, NC (BTW I saw a guy that did that and was little envious)


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I laughed out loud to this comment!
> I think I even SNORTED!???! ??????????????????


I know you did cause I did too.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Language barriers ? Our Volvo is a V70 estate car... Volvo estate... I think you call that kind of vehicle a station wagon? It is very capacious and has shipped large volumes of gear as our offspring have done moves for university and subsequent homes.


Station wagons are wonderful for that and driving in the snow and ice. It's a favorite type of car for me.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning /afternoon all.
> Its a beautiful day here after the early morning frost.
> My garden gets a lot of sun so it's warmed up nicely, maybe Lola will have a stroll out there later if he can tear himself away from his hide - he didn't surface until 7 pm last night.
> Neighbours are out as expected.
> The hubby has been sweeping and weeding outside the front of their house - and swept it all under the back of my car! ........and so it begins!!
> I will return it though - I don't believe in finders keepers!!


I'd like to believe that breezes will blow it all back to your neighbors but...Maro2bears leaf blower idea on hand is a fur sure idea. We can get rechargeable ones here but we can't get real clotted cream. Just a thought.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> A foreign car, I don't know from foreign cars.? tee hee


?I have to admit I didn't know it was a station wagon which is one of my favorite vehicles ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I only missed a day and apart from the rescued torts and cat catching I've quite a bit to catch up on!


My phone is worse. I don't have to miss a day. Somehow a lot of the conversation doesn't show up for a couple days and then I'm playing ketchup as usual ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.It’s been a glorious day of sunshine.

Daughter moved to her new flat. JoesDad took her and her bear. He said her new flatmates seem really nice. They have prepared a welcome dinner for this evening.

We now hve our home to ourselves again. Yay! Ino longer need to use the kitchen tanle for sewing and have taken i er the desk in a bedroom my duggter was using for working from home.

Wales won the rugby against England. HOORAY!!!!!!! I’m half Welsh and think this is excellent. JoesDad is English and less pleased


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.It’s been a glorious day of sunshine.
> 
> Daughter moved to her new flat. JoesDad took her and her bear. He said her new flatmates seem really nice. They have prepared a welcome dinner for this evening.
> 
> We now hve our home to ourselves again. Yay! Ino longer need to use the kitchen tanle for sewing and have taken i er the desk in a bedroom my duggter was using for working from home.
> 
> Wales won the rugby against England. HOORAY!!!!!!! I’m half Welsh and think this is excellent. JoesDad is English and less pleased


That's too funny. I love my kids but... they need to live in their own place for their safety and my sanity. They love me also but... it's not always fun dealing with mommy dearest and they don't want to ?. To find a mate you can tolerate is actually pretty amazing. I think we are more like torts then we think ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.It’s been a glorious day of sunshine.
> 
> Daughter moved to her new flat. JoesDad took her and her bear. He said her new flatmates seem really nice. They have prepared a welcome dinner for this evening.
> 
> We now hve our home to ourselves again. Yay! Ino longer need to use the kitchen tanle for sewing and have taken i er the desk in a bedroom my duggter was using for working from home.
> 
> Wales won the rugby against England. HOORAY!!!!!!! I’m half Welsh and think this is excellent. JoesDad is English and less pleased


The English Captain was not a happy man!
Beating England is always cause for celebration.
Well done to Wales for winning the Triple Crown - Grand Slam to come?

I hope JoesSis is happy in her new home.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Bread after it was baked. It was so good when hot. Crust was not as crunchy as I wanted so I will make an adjustment next batch.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Bread after it was baked. It was so good when hot. Crust was not as crunchy as I wanted so I will make an adjustment next batch.


It looks great.
I love fresh bread!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I only missed a day and apart from the rescued torts and cat catching I've quite a bit to catch up on!


I haven't been able to read thru everything today so I can't update anyone. But I will be able to about 1am Denver time.


----------



## Espie

Are you a spider?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t know how to explains it but, I like to live in a “kept” house.
> God for bit someone comes to visit!!
> But really it just for me.
> I like it clean , with no bugs , no old food smell, and sorta organized. Everything has its place....till it doesn’t..?
> Now....to get rid of my neighbors pot smell would be great. ??


I cannot stand the smell of incense. It's amusing in today's day & age when you encounter the smell in public, like "i'll cover up the smell of pot with incense & no one will know I've been doing pot." 

Chef, IMHAO, better to smell pot than incense.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I cannot stand the smell of incense. It's amusing in today's day & age when you encounter the smell in public, like "i'll cover up the smell of pot with incense & no one will know I've been doing pot."
> 
> Chef, IMHAO, better to smell pot than incense.



Thank you for answering ! ?
But I don’t want my pets to get “high”?
What is a good solution?
You tell me yours then I’ll tell you mine ???
I can’t stand either smell. 
But I really resent the pot smell.
If I get high and then drive my car, could I kill someone? I’d be under the influence no?
I am in no way shape or form a cop,a narc or against pot. (Just to be clear.)
But I can’t understand why they can’t do it 
OUTSIDE so everyone is happy???
No one bothers no one....
I’ve had pot before, It gives me a headache
So that’s why I don’t do it .
I don’t drink because I have no one to drink with!! ? (can’t say I didn’t enjoy every time I got tippy.) 
I force myself to be a happy person so I can get along with all kinds! 
I don’t need things to alter my ego.? 
I can be fun without any of that stuff..
But I can’t stand people who think this way 
“I can do whatever I want , 
but YOU CAN’T!”
Who thinks like that!!?????
WTH?????....
So when they bother me I bother them right back and they get loud and bang doors and slam things???
Sorry I am going on too much about myself and not liking it.... ?
Done... next page..
How’s your pet doing Jan???? ?


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Bread after it was baked. It was so good when hot. Crust was not as crunchy as I wanted so I will make an adjustment next batch.


Did you out enough salt in it? That affects the crust


----------



## JoesMum

Espie said:


> Are you a spider?


No we aren’t spiders, but the wool spider (if she exists) keeps us supplied with knitted garments and blankets. We currently have a sock surplus in corner 5 as she forgets we don’t 8 legs each.

Welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda from Kent in south east England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): We explored Dunedin on foot. Dunedin has some fine Edwardian/late Victorian buildings which suggests this area is less earthquake prone. They are particularly proud of their railway station which is well over the top for relatively small town.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): We spent the rest of the day out on the Otago Peninsula starting at the Northern Royal Albatross colony which is the only place that any species of albatross breeds on a mainland anywhere in the world. We were incredibly lucky to see a parental handover, which only happens every 4 days, and so got to see one of the month old chicks. 




We then went to a penguin colony where they also have penguin hospital. Patients included yellow-eyed, Snares Crested and Erect Crested penguins ... and Little Blue penguins were in the artificial burrows moulting. 




We finished with a boat trip along the bay in the lovely evening sunshine. 




Giant Petrels were feeding on, and fighting over, something in the water.


And terns were feeding on a shoal of fish brought to the surface by barracuda!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): We explored Dunedin on foot. Dunedin has some fine Edwardian/late Victorian buildings which suggests this area is less earthquake prone. They are particularly proud of their railway station which is well over the top for relatively small town.
> View attachment 319536
> View attachment 319537
> View attachment 319538
> View attachment 319539
> View attachment 319540


Beautiful buildings from the days when there were real craftsmen and things were built to last.
There's some real blood sweat and maybe even tears gone into building those.


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Did you out enough salt in it? That affects the crust


I increased the the salt from 3/4 tablespoon to a a full tablespoon. I also added ice to a pan on the lowest shelf for the extra steam. I think I need to try my bread pan next as the dough likes to creep out sideways as its proofing


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all it's 9.30 am and quite chilly at the moment with ice on the bird baths but it looks like it will be another bright and sunny day later.
I've made the mistake of offering to cook a Sunday roast for my nephew because it was his birthday in the week and we couldn't go out.
I regretted it as soon as I said it, but maybe not as much he may regret eating it!
Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all it's 9.30 am and quite chilly at the moment with ice on the bird baths but it looks like it will be another bright and sunny day later.
> I've made the mistake of offering to cook a Sunday roast for my nephew because it was his birthday in the week and we couldn't go out.
> I regretted it as soon as I said it, but maybe not as much he may regret eating it!
> Have a good Sunday!


That is so cool! I have a roast in the crock pot (all prepped) that the wife will turn on around 10 AM eastcoast US


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all it's 9.30 am and quite chilly at the moment with ice on the bird baths but it looks like it will be another bright and sunny day later.
> I've made the mistake of offering to cook a Sunday roast for my nephew because it was his birthday in the week and we couldn't go out.
> I regretted it as soon as I said it, but maybe not as much he may regret eating it!
> Have a good Sunday!


Oh heck! That means using your oven. Where will the wine go? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all it's 9.30 am and quite chilly at the moment with ice on the bird baths but it looks like it will be another bright and sunny day later.
> I've made the mistake of offering to cook a Sunday roast for my nephew because it was his birthday in the week and we couldn't go out.
> I regretted it as soon as I said it, but maybe not as much he may regret eating it!
> Have a good Sunday!


Good morning! Just offer lots of wine with your roast.. it will be fine


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Cold, dark & overcast kind of morning. Expected to be like this all day long....

I have a few wood projects underway, i guess I’ll have to tackle those. Can’t work too fast on these things....

Goooooo Wales! Beat Navy! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> My phone is worse. I don't have to miss a day. Somehow a lot of the conversation doesn't show up for a couple days and then I'm playing ketchup as usual ?


Your mama allows you to play in the ketchup?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Bread after it was baked. It was so good when hot. Crust was not as crunchy as I wanted so I will make an adjustment next batch.


Nice. I'm the opposite. I like a really soft crust and used to use water patted on it. I just can't remember if it was before baking or after.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all it's 9.30 am and quite chilly at the moment with ice on the bird baths but it looks like it will be another bright and sunny day later.
> I've made the mistake of offering to cook a Sunday roast for my nephew because it was his birthday in the week and we couldn't go out.
> I regretted it as soon as I said it, but maybe not as much he may regret eating it!
> Have a good Sunday!


I thought you didn't use your oven ? he must be very special. You'll have to clear your oven and cook too. Oh me oh my ?. I'll bet you surprise yourself.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Just offer lots of wine with your roast.. it will be fine


I say also use a little in the recipe as a tenderizer ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Your mama allows you to play in the ketchup?


Well... she always made sure there was Heinz in the fridge. None of us would eat without it. I love Hunt's now.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Oh heck! That means using your oven. Where will the wine go? ?


A perfect excuse for a party ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is so cool! I have a roast in the crock pot (all prepped) that the wife will turn on around 10 AM eastcoast US


Don't give her any ideas for getting out of it ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh heck! That means using your oven. Where will the wine go? ?


I used the oven in my combi microwave, the hob and my veggie steamer - so no need to empty the wine cellar!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I thought you didn't use your oven ? he must be very special. You'll have to clear your oven and cook too. Oh me oh my ?. I'll bet you surprise yourself.?


No surprises Cathie, I lived down to my reputation !
'It was edible; is as good as it gets!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Your mama allows you to play in the ketchup?


I've always thought Cathie was bit saucy!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all.
We survived the lunch - just!
The chicken, peas, Aunt Bessie's roast potatoes and Yorkshire puds, were fine, but the rest of it - not so great.?
I boiled the carrots dry but managed to salvage some that weren't burnt, (the pan is in a heck of a mess) forgot to add salt to the boiled spuds, and managed to over steam the brussels and broccoli , so it was all a bit too mushy for me.
My nephew enjoyed it - but then he doesn't have a discerning palate or many teeth left so mushy was probably good for him. He has taken the leftovers home to have another meal tomorrow. He must be a real glutton for punishment.

In my defence, I haven't cooked a roast lunch since Xmas 2018 so I must be out of practice! Not that I've ever achieved anything more than just about edible.
I can't wait for the restaurants to re open!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is so cool! I have a roast in the crock pot (all prepped) that the wife will turn on around 10 AM eastcoast US


I bet yours was better than mine!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I used the oven in my combi microwave, the hob and my veggie steamer - so no need to empty the wine cellar!!!


Well... maybe just a little so you could get something new???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weather never changed. Pretty much rain all day long. Soggy. Lots of birds out! 

Almost finished up one of my planned wood projects.

How it Started


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> We survived the lunch - just!
> The chicken, peas, Aunt Bessie's roast potatoes and Yorkshire puds, were fine, but the rest of it - not so great.?
> I boiled the carrots dry but managed to salvage some that weren't burnt, (the pan is in a heck of a mess) forgot to add salt to the boiled spuds, and managed to over steam the brussels and broccoli , so it was all a bit too mushy for me.
> My nephew enjoyed it - but then he doesn't have a discerning palate or many teeth left so mushy was probably good for him. He has taken the leftovers home to have another meal tomorrow. He must be a real glutton for punishment.
> 
> In my defence, I haven't cooked a roast lunch since Xmas 2018 so I must be out of practice! Not that I've ever achieved anything more than just about edible.
> I can't wait for the restaurants to re open!


I'm laughing but it's about the same with me anymore. I have to be really careful and attentive but then I get on here. And time flies when you're having fun ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've always thought Cathie was bit saucy!!


Yeah it's all my mom's fault.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all.
> We survived the lunch - just!
> The chicken, peas, Aunt Bessie's roast potatoes and Yorkshire puds, were fine, but the rest of it - not so great.?
> I boiled the carrots dry but managed to salvage some that weren't burnt, (the pan is in a heck of a mess) forgot to add salt to the boiled spuds, and managed to over steam the brussels and broccoli , so it was all a bit too mushy for me.
> My nephew enjoyed it - but then he doesn't have a discerning palate or many teeth left so mushy was probably good for him. He has taken the leftovers home to have another meal tomorrow. He must be a real glutton for punishment.
> 
> In my defence, I haven't cooked a roast lunch since Xmas 2018 so I must be out of practice! Not that I've ever achieved anything more than just about edible.
> I can't wait for the restaurants to re open!


Well... it must have been edible cause you were able to pawn some of it off.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

55 degrees and sun today...and this is happening...


and my plum tree


----------



## Ray--Opo

Haven't been getting alerts from CDR. Figured everyone was busy doing other things. Came on this evening and notice you all have been busy here. I will try to catch up.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: was actually February 29th, but missing a day out isn’t right ...

New Zealanders are a very relaxed people. Except when it comes to rugby, cricket and Wales having the steepest street ??????? ? Since our return, Baldwin Street has reclaimed the title.






The views of Dunedin and the bay as we journied back to Christchurch were lovely. 






On the way, we stopped at Moeraki Beach where these extraordinary spherical rocks have emerged from the eroding mudstone and landed on the beach. They play with your mind as you see the Loch Ness Monster’s NZ cousin in one place and turtles submerged in the sand in another.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> 55 degrees and sun today...and this is happening...
> View attachment 319645
> 
> and my plum tree
> View attachment 319647


Looks like you have a daffodil there - just in time for St David's Day (Welsh Saint and national flower of Wales).
It amazes me how even with the coldest winter we've had here for a long time the plants still manage to put on a beautiful spring show for us.
I have a Camelia Shrub that is covered in more buds this year than I've ever had before and has been flowering for a few weeks now.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and "Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus." to you all.
(Happy St David's Day)


I shall of course be donning the traditional Welsh costume for my shopping trip today



Or maybe just a daff on my jacket.
Hope you all have a good Monday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy St David’s Day to one & all.









St David’s Day 2021 - Gŵyl Dewi. How Wales celebrated!


To showcase Wales to the world– a good nation doing good things.




www.wales.com


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and happy holiday across the pond


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and "Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus." to you all.
> (Happy St David's Day)
> View attachment 319668
> 
> I shall of course be donning the traditional Welsh costume for my shopping trip today
> 
> View attachment 319667
> 
> Or maybe just a daff on my jacket.
> Hope you all have a good Monday!


Happy St David’s Day to you too. I have daffs in the garden and in a vase, Welsh Cakes for lunch... and still a big grin from the rugby result ? (JoesDad thinks the referee was terrible, but he wasn’t supporting Wales ?)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and "Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus." to you all.
> (Happy St David's Day)
> View attachment 319668
> 
> I shall of course be donning the traditional Welsh costume for my shopping trip today
> 
> View attachment 319667
> 
> Or maybe just a daff on my jacket.
> Hope you all have a good Monday!





Lyn W said:


> Good morning and "Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus." to you all.
> (Happy St David's Day)
> View attachment 319668
> 
> I shall of course be donning the traditional Welsh costume for my shopping trip today
> 
> View attachment 319667
> 
> Or maybe just a daff on my jacket.
> Hope you all have a good Monday!



Happy Wales day to you my wee pet.
Have a grand ole time! ( as my grandma would say).....
On another note....
I see you’ve said it’s Saint David’s Day??
My brother s named David...
And for Goodness Sake....
The last thing in the world he needs to think is that they’ve gone and made him a SAINT!!!!!??
We will never live it down!! ??
Ugh....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and "Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus." to you all.
> (Happy St David's Day)
> View attachment 319668
> 
> I shall of course be donning the traditional Welsh costume for my shopping trip today
> 
> View attachment 319667
> 
> Or maybe just a daff on my jacket.
> Hope you all have a good Monday!



I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!!!!
You look TERRIFIC!!!!!
Enjoy the whole day!!! ???


----------



## JoesMum

My shift at the rescue had a rather unexpected twist today...


The cofounder of the rescue had a roofing emergency on his tortoise shed and they’re temporarily resident with us. So I got to feed and clean tortoises and hedgehogs!

It was rather distracting having the sounds of mating while I worked ?





Meanwhile, this hedgehog is the strimmer victim that had to have physio as scar tissue was preventing it from rolling into a ball. As you can see, balling is now possible and the healing is almost complete ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> My shift at the rescue had a rather unexpected twist today...
> View attachment 319672
> 
> The cofounder of the rescue had a roofing emergency on his tortoise shed and they’re temporarily resident with us. So I got to feed and clean tortoises and hedgehogs!
> 
> It was rather distracting having the sounds of mating while I worked ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, this hedgehog is the strimmer victim that had to have physio as scar tissue was preventing it from rolling into a ball. As you can see, balling is now possible and the healing is almost complete ?
> View attachment 319673
> 
> View attachment 319674



How funny!, cute, embarrassing, but AWSOME that in just a few hours your day has turned into!?
I spit out my coffe to the video though...
And choked on what was left at that sound!
I’ll have to have a talk with hubby about this....??


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: was actually February 29th, but missing a day out isn’t right ...
> 
> New Zealanders are a very relaxed people. Except when it comes to rugby, cricket and Wales having the steepest street ??????? ? Since our return, Baldwin Street has reclaimed the title.
> View attachment 319651
> View attachment 319652
> View attachment 319653
> 
> 
> 
> The views of Dunedin and the bay as we journied back to Christchurch were lovely.
> View attachment 319654
> View attachment 319655
> View attachment 319656
> 
> 
> 
> On the way, we stopped at Moeraki Beach where these extraordinary spherical rocks have emerged from the eroding mudstone and landed on the beach. They play with your mind as you see the Loch Ness Monster’s NZ cousin in one place and turtles submerged in the sand in another.
> View attachment 319657
> View attachment 319658
> View attachment 319659
> View attachment 319660
> View attachment 319661


I had to Google the steepest street because, being raised in San Francisco, I knew of a very steep street there. But according to my friend, Google, you're right. The New Zealand street is the steepest street.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky rain, again. Our back garden is so fully saturated. No hard grass to even walk on....i sink inches into water & mud & yuck. But hey, it’s the first day of Meteorological Spring! Soooo, warm, dry days are on the horizon now.

Ok...another picture clue/update on the current project.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Happy St David’s Day to you too. I have daffs in the garden and in a vase, Welsh Cakes for lunch... and still a big grin from the rugby result ? (JoesDad thinks the referee was terrible, but he wasn’t supporting Wales ?)




Just popped into my Twitter feed...


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!!!!
> You look TERRIFIC!!!!!
> Enjoy the whole day!!! ???


It's not actually me - just a googled pic. 
I probably still have a Welsh hat somewhere in the attic though!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and happy holiday across the pond


Thanks Ellie,
Sadly not a holiday as such, just a celebration of all things Welsh.
The kids usually dress up and mini Eisteddfods (competitions and concerts for poetry, prose, music, recitation, folk dance, arts and crafts etc are held in schools - doubt that's been possible today. I did some little ones on their way to school with costumes on though.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky rain, again. Our back garden is so fully saturated. No hard grass to even walk on....i sink inches into water & mud & yuck. But hey, it’s the first day of Meteorological Spring! Soooo, warm, dry days are on the horizon now.
> 
> Ok...another picture clue/update on the current project.
> 
> View attachment 319681


Coat rack?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I had to Google the steepest street because, being raised in San Francisco, I knew of a very steep street there. But according to my friend, Google, you're right. The New Zealand street is the steepest street.


I'm surprised it's not still in Wales but no..............








World's steepest street: Harlech loses title to New Zealand


Records book bosses change their mind and give the record back to a town in New Zealand.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Coat rack?



A rack yes, but not for clothing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Aaaararagh. Here we are 1 March....and the ants have awakened & have found our kitchen window. The battle commences now until frost in October. A never ending all out warfare, keeping the ants out. 

Local photog guy posted a pix of a little Box Turtle up & out. Last night, I could hear the Spring Peepers out at dusk. Spring is here....warmer Summer temps not far behind.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> 55 degrees and sun today...and this is happening...
> View attachment 319645
> 
> and my plum tree
> View attachment 319647


Neat ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Haven't been getting alerts from CDR. Figured everyone was busy doing other things. Came on this evening and notice you all have been busy here. I will try to catch up.


I've seen your posts and liked and quoted. Maybe something in your settings got accidentally turned off due to an update. It makes me mad when they do that  Then I have to think ? and that takes awhile...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> My shift at the rescue had a rather unexpected twist today...
> View attachment 319672
> 
> The cofounder of the rescue had a roofing emergency on his tortoise shed and they’re temporarily resident with us. So I got to feed and clean tortoises and hedgehogs!
> 
> It was rather distracting having the sounds of mating while I worked ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, this hedgehog is the strimmer victim that had to have physio as scar tissue was preventing it from rolling into a ball. As you can see, balling is now possible and the healing is almost complete ?
> View attachment 319673
> 
> View attachment 319674


?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and "Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus." to you all.
> (Happy St David's Day)
> View attachment 319668
> 
> I shall of course be donning the traditional Welsh costume for my shopping trip today
> 
> View attachment 319667
> 
> Or maybe just a daff on my jacket.
> Hope you all have a good Monday!


???


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky rain, again. Our back garden is so fully saturated. No hard grass to even walk on....i sink inches into water & mud & yuck. But hey, it’s the first day of Meteorological Spring! Soooo, warm, dry days are on the horizon now.
> 
> Ok...another picture clue/update on the current project.
> 
> View attachment 319681


Perches for the birds ... or a coat rack... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Ellie,
> Sadly not a holiday as such, just a celebration of all things Welsh.
> The kids usually dress up and mini Eisteddfods (competitions and concerts for poetry, prose, music, recitation, folk dance, arts and crafts etc are held in schools - doubt that's been possible today. I did some little ones on their way to school with costumes on though.


Just as good! For me, if the kids are happy, I’m happy!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Perches for the birds ... or a coat rack... ?


I think they would be really good bird perches. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaaararagh. Here we are 1 March....and the ants have awakened & have found our kitchen window. The battle commences now until frost in October. A never ending all out warfare, keeping the ants out.
> 
> Local photog guy posted a pix of a little Box Turtle up & out. Last night, I could hear the Spring Peepers out at dusk. Spring is here....warmer Summer temps not far behind.


I have 3 small tortoiseshell butterflies that have hibernated on the ceiling upstairs and they have woken up. The trouble is, although the daytime temps have been warmer, at night they plummet again and we still get frost and ice, so it is too cold for them to survive. I have followed the Butterfly Conservation advice and put them in a box in a cold place to settle them down again and hopefully it won't be too long before they can fly free.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A rack yes, but not for clothing.


Garden tools?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky rain, again. Our back garden is so fully saturated. No hard grass to even walk on....i sink inches into water & mud & yuck. But hey, it’s the first day of Meteorological Spring! Soooo, warm, dry days are on the horizon now.
> 
> Ok...another picture clue/update on the current project.
> 
> View attachment 319681


Well the obvious would be some kind of rail or rack to hang things. But I got a feeling that's not it. I didn't see the other clue. How about some rolling pins?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I have 3 small tortoiseshell butterflies that have hibernated on the ceiling upstairs and they have woken up. The trouble is, although the daytime temps have been warmer, at night they plummet again and we still get frost and ice, so it is too cold for them to survive. I have followed the Butterfly Conservation advice and put them in a box in a cold place to settle them down again and hopefully it won't be too long before they can fly free.



That’s so interesting!! Glad you saved them.
They will be great full to you when spring comes!  You did a very good thing!!?


----------



## JoesMum

On this day 2020 (part 1) - March 1st due to leap year: We flew from Christchurch to Nelson over braided rivers, parched land, circular irrigated fields and mountains. Then a standard taxi to meet a water taxi to get to our accommodation in Abel Tasman National Park. It’s on the mainland, but there are no roads.


----------



## JoesMum

On this day 2020 (part 2): So this was home for the next 3 nights. The water taxi is a one hour boat trip past coves with blue seas and golden beaches to the heart of the Abel Tasman National Park. We were dropped on the beach, a buggy collected our luggage, and then we walked along the shore to the Awaroa Lodge which is hidden among the trees. A bit of an upgrade from the motels since we set out. No mobile signal, very slow limited wifi, no tv and plans to do very little. New Zealand’s slice of paradise ???


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we have a grey chilly day here to start with.
Lola was up and about early today, had breakfast and is now basking.
He hit the heights of laziness yesterday.
He made no attempt to come out of his hide, just peeped around the door, so I put his food in his hide about 6 inches away from him and it, and he, were there for hours. 
It was only when I pushed the plate right under his nose that he ate it!! 
Lazy tort!!
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday all. Rain is over & the sun is up, but it’s still breezy. SUNSHINE! We need the wind to dry things up a bit. Mother Nature has her way to even things out.... 

Tomorrow, close to 60 & sunny. I’ll try & get out kayaking for some fresh air & sunshine.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. JoesDad and I are a bit tired after a 10 mile walk in the Medway valley. Lots of birds and signs of spring ? It was quite misty when we set out, but it cleared about lunch time









One of two Great White Egrets we saw in a field together. They are uncommon in the UK.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. JoesDad and I are a bit tired after a 10 mile walk in the Medway valley. Lots of birds and signs of spring ? It was quite misty when we set out, but it cleared about lunch time
> View attachment 319762
> View attachment 319763
> View attachment 319764
> View attachment 319765
> View attachment 319766
> View attachment 319767
> View attachment 319768
> View attachment 319769
> 
> One of two Great White Egrets we saw in a field together. They are uncommon in the UK.
> View attachment 319770
> View attachment 319771


10 miles!!!!!!! That's great, I don't think I have walked 10 miles in the last 5 years.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, we have a grey chilly day here to start with.
> Lola was up and about early today, had breakfast and is now basking.
> He hit the heights of laziness yesterday.
> He made no attempt to come out of his hide, just peeped around the door, so I put his food in his hide about 6 inches away from him and it, and he, were there for hours.
> It was only when I pushed the plate right under his nose that he ate it!!
> Lazy tort!!
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


Opo has been like that for almost 2 weeks. I have to get him out of his night box or he won't come out. He eats and then goes right to the tall grass. Stays there until it's time for bed. He has me a little worried. I have a vet appointment on fri. Want to have his stool sample checked. Absolutely no shots though!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo has been like that for almost 2 weeks. I have to get him out of his night box or he won't come out. He eats and then goes right to the tall grass. Stays there until it's time for bed. He has me a little worried. I have a vet appointment on fri. Want to have his stool sample checked. Absolutely no shots though!


Lola spends most of his time in his hide too, but he's eating well so I'm not too concerned.
I usually have to get him out for a soak and when he does come out of his own accord I block off his doorway so that he either basks or has some exercise.
It was very warm on the weekend so I took him outside, but he turned around and came straight back in.
It's been too cold since to try again.
I wish I knew what was going on his head!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have 3 small tortoiseshell butterflies that have hibernated on the ceiling upstairs and they have woken up. The trouble is, although the daytime temps have been warmer, at night they plummet again and we still get frost and ice, so it is too cold for them to survive. I have followed the Butterfly Conservation advice and put them in a box in a cold place to settle them down again and hopefully it won't be too long before they can fly free.


That's so neat. I didn't know that butterflies can survive a winter.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> 10 miles!!!!!!! That's great, I don't think I have walked 10 miles in the last 5 years.


I have legs and haven't oops maybe I do in my home. A woman's work is never done.? I do drag both feet though. Here I thought a person could retire.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> On this day 2020 (part 1) - March 1st due to leap year: We flew from Christchurch to Nelson over braided rivers, parched land, circular irrigated fields and mountains. Then a standard taxi to meet a water taxi to get to our accommodation in Abel Tasman National Park. It’s on the mainland, but there are no roads.
> View attachment 319727
> View attachment 319728
> View attachment 319729
> View attachment 319730
> View attachment 319731
> View attachment 319732
> View attachment 319733
> View attachment 319734
> View attachment 319735


Now that's some photos I really respect. I DON'T DO PLANES! If I'm in one I don't look. I'm already dizzy enough ? I'm glad I have you to show them to me ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Lola spends most of his time in his hide too, but he's eating well so I'm not too concerned.
> I usually have to get him out for a soak and when he does come out of his own accord I block off his doorway so that he either basks or has some exercise.
> It was very warm on the weekend so I took him outside, but he turned around and came straight back in.
> It's been too cold since to try again.
> I wish I knew what was going on his head!


I just got done soaking him in a squash, water mix. Opo doesn't like carrots, so I decided on squash. He actually drank a lot. Yeah I wish I could figure out what their thinking. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I have legs and haven't oops maybe I do in my home. A woman's work is never done.? I do drag both feet though. Here I thought a person could retire.?


When I retired in 2001,I was definitely busier than when working fulltime.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo has been like that for almost 2 weeks. I have to get him out of his night box or he won't come out. He eats and then goes right to the tall grass. Stays there until it's time for bed. He has me a little worried. I have a vet appointment on fri. Want to have his stool sample checked. Absolutely no shots though!



Our Sully doing the same......save your money Ray!


----------



## Maro2Bear

We bought this Persian Lime tree five years ago about this time. Still growing, flowering & producing limes for us. Some blooms this week.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When I retired in 2001,I was definitely busier than when working fulltime.


Yep it's all those things you wish you could be doing while working. I'll bet you're still busy living with Rose and Opo.? And recouporating.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Sully doing the same......save your money Ray!


I still want a stool sample checked. This is the first time going to this vet. Have heard through different people, one a sully owner. That she is good with exotic reptiles. Got to meet her to get a idea about her. The way I look at it. The money I am spending is my kids inheritance. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I still want a stool sample checked. This is the first time going to this vet. Have heard through different people, one a sully owner. That she is good with exotic reptiles. Got to meet her to get a idea about her. The way I look at it. The money I am spending is my kids inheritance. ?


I'm hoping to meet one soon in my town. We've only lately had one here. I'd like to meet them before an emergency to see if I can trust them.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yep it's all those things you wish you could be doing while working. I'll bet you're still busy living with Rose and Opo.? And recouporating.


That was forsure until covid hit. I was on my cross trainer Sunday and my prosthetic leg started coming off. My stump is a little to small. Have the prosthesis coming Monday to bring me some different thickness socks for my stump. To make up the difference in the fluctuation in the size of my stump. I never had a problem before with the prosthetic leg being a little big. My problem has been the other way.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Sully doing the same......save your money Ray!


I figure they're storing up energy to give us a run for our money real soon.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm hoping to meet one soon in my town. We've only lately had one here. I'd like to meet them before an emergency to see if I can trust them.?


That's my theory.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I figure they're storing up energy to give us a run for our money real soon.?


I agree, I am on a learning curve. Next spring this won't worry me.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That was forsure until covid hit. I was on my cross trainer Sunday and my prosthetic leg started coming off. My stump is a little to small. Have the prosthesis coming Monday to bring me some different thickness socks for my stump. To make up the difference in the fluctuation in the size of my stump. I never had a problem before with the prosthetic leg being a little big. My problem has been the other way.


I had a similar problem when I fractured my knee cap with finding a stabilizer that would fit my chicken legs. The doctor made me leave my wrap on that I had used to stabilize my leg. My orthopedic doctor got so aggravated 2 months later trying to find a small enough shorter one that he made the nurse do it ? I guess I'm a problem child.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's my theory.


Yep. I've asked my rabbit's vet but he said he's not done a tortoise. He was honest and he doesn't spout out the usual crap about rabbits. I wish he would study up though. Rabbits are really hard and I figure he'd get pretty good real quick.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My 18 year old granddaughter up in Michigan. Got in a auto accident yesterday. A driver pulled out of a gas station in front of her. I guess the driver didn't see her. She got checked out at the hospital and had some bumps and bruises. She had also hit her head but there was no bump or wound. My son just informed me, Jaelynn passed out and had about a 30 second seizure. EMS took her to the hospital and she has slight bleeding on the brain. Keeping her overnight for observation.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! a crash with a big truck. She's lucky to be alive.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, I am on a learning curve. Next spring this won't worry me.


Whatever ? I'm still wondering how long it'll be before I quit having tortoise nightmares. The ones where you can't find him. All kinds of crazy dreams?. It'll be 14 years May 18th. The dreams is why I joined the TFO. I just made myself very happy by looking that up. All can say is good luck with no more worries bout your jewel ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My 18 year old granddaughter up in Michigan. Got in a auto accident yesterday. A driver pulled out of a gas station in front of her. I guess the driver didn't see her. She got checked out at the hospital and had some bumps and bruises. She had also hit her head but there was no bump or wound. My son just informed me, Jaelynn passed out and had about a 30 second seizure. EMS took her to the hospital and she has slight bleeding on the brain. Keeping her overnight for observation.
> View attachment 319789
> View attachment 319790
> View attachment 319791


Prayers ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's so neat. I didn't know that butterflies can survive a winter.?


Yes some species hibernate in houses. 
Mine moved in about September. I moved mine into an unheated room because heating can wake and confuse them. 
They hang themselves on ceilings or high up on walls.
They look dead and I suspect that many are vacuumed up by people who don't know they're just hibernating.
If you move them you have to put them somewhere away from predators like spiders or mice or put them in a box to protect them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! a crash with a big truck. She's lucky to be alive.


Yes, it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Whatever ? I'm still wondering how long it'll be before I quit having tortoise nightmares. The ones where you can't find him. All kinds of crazy dreams?. It'll be 14 years May 18th. The dreams is why I joined the TFO. I just made myself very happy by looking that up. All can say is good luck with no more worries bout your jewel ?


Ohhhh,the dreams are crazy! Rose has them also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Prayers ?


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Yes some species hibernate in houses.
> Mine moved in about September. I moved mine into an unheated room because heating can wake and confuse them.
> They hang themselves on ceilings or high up on walls.
> They look dead and I suspect that many are vacuumed up by people who don't know they're just hibernating.
> If you move them you have to put them somewhere away from predators like spiders or mice or put them in a box to protect them.


Wow I learned something new today!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My 18 year old granddaughter up in Michigan. Got in a auto accident yesterday. A driver pulled out of a gas station in front of her. I guess the driver didn't see her. She got checked out at the hospital and had some bumps and bruises. She had also hit her head but there was no bump or wound. My son just informed me, Jaelynn passed out and had about a 30 second seizure. EMS took her to the hospital and she has slight bleeding on the brain. Keeping her overnight for observation.
> View attachment 319789
> View attachment 319790
> View attachment 319791


Crikey that must have been so frightening for a young girl and for her mum and dad too.
I hope she'll make a speedy recovery from this. I'll be thinking of her.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes some species hibernate in houses.
> Mine moved in about September. I moved mine into an unheated room because heating can wake and confuse them.
> They hang themselves on ceilings or high up on walls.
> They look dead and I suspect that many are vacuumed up by people who don't know they're just hibernating.
> If you move them you have to put them somewhere away from predators like spiders or mice or put them in a box to protect them.


I'm going to have to check that out. I've never had one come inside. I'm surprised they can live that long. I wonder if some of them try to hibernate outside? I would give them a box to live in.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to have to check that out. I've never had one come inside. I'm surprised they can live that long. I wonder if some of them try to hibernate outside? I would give them a box to live in.❤


Apparently those that overwinter in the adult form can live up to 10 months!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ohhhh,the dreams are crazy! Rose has them also.


Yea it'll never stop. I already got that. And the longer Sapphire lives means I was able to help him a little bit. That one little decision not to send him back and just try to help him has payed off with a lot of happiness.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Apparently those that overwinter in the adult form can live up to 10 months!


Is that after they wake up? 10 more months? Maybe they have a short life expectancy like most because they have to live on a crazy planet. And I'm not joking about that. My Zebra Finches have a life expectancy of 2 or 3 years but mine I've had for probably 12 years. Very interesting.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Is that after they wake up? 10 more months? Maybe they have a short life expectancy like most because they have to live on a crazy planet. And I'm not joking about that. My Zebra Finches have a life expectancy of 2 or 3 years but mine I've had for probably 12 years. Very interesting.


10 months in total I think.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> 10 months in total I think.


That could possibly be a couple of seasons. I've never known to even look for hibernating butterflies. It's pretty amazing to me. I've always wanted them to live a long life and not be so fragile.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Crikey that must have been so frightening for a young girl and for her mum and dad too.
> I hope she'll make a speedy recovery from this. I'll be thinking of her.


Thank you, it has come at a bad time also. Jaelynn has played fast pitch softball from the age of 8. She is on a travel team and plays tournaments almost every weekend. She has a strong bat and hits home runs often. In the last 2 weekend's she has


Cathie G said:


> Yea it'll never stop. I already got that. And the longer Sapphire lives means I was able to help him a little bit. That one little decision not to send him back and just try to help him has payed off with a lot of happiness.


Were you not happy with Sapphire when you received him?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My 18 year old granddaughter up in Michigan. Got in a auto accident yesterday. A driver pulled out of a gas station in front of her. I guess the driver didn't see her. She got checked out at the hospital and had some bumps and bruises. She had also hit her head but there was no bump or wound. My son just informed me, Jaelynn passed out and had about a 30 second seizure. EMS took her to the hospital and she has slight bleeding on the brain. Keeping her overnight for observation.
> View attachment 319789
> View attachment 319790
> View attachment 319791


I’ll pass along lots of healing thoughts and prayers! That’s scary that they didn’t catch it the first check..


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I’ll pass along lots of healing thoughts and prayers! That’s scary that they didn’t catch it the first check..


Yeah,, I guess because there was no bump or wound on the head. I would think if someone hit their head in any type of accident. The head should be checked out. My son has great health insurance. So that shouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, it has come at a bad time also. Jaelynn has played fast pitch softball from the age of 8. She is on a travel team and plays tournaments almost every weekend. She has a strong bat and hits home runs often. In the last 2 weekend's she has
> 
> Were you not happy with Sapphire when you received him?


He wasn't in good health with his shell and very dirty. I was really mad that he had been so abused. I decided to keep him and take the loss if I couldn't. He had to have been wild caught probably. I have a tremendous amount of respect for you and Rose. You've raised a good looking baby. I'm glad Sapphire was an adult. Even though he wasn't in the best shape he was already an adult. It was probably easier to get him back to health because of that.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> He wasn't in good health with his shell and very dirty. I was really mad that he had been so abused. I decided to keep him and take the loss if I couldn't. He had to have been wild caught probably. I have a tremendous amount of respect for you and Rose. You've raised a good looking baby. I'm glad Sapphire was an adult. Even though he wasn't in the best shape he was already an adult. It was probably easier to get him back to health because of that.?


That is great for you to rescue Sapphire. That is what I am waiting for. Somehow or someway a abused tort comes my way. I don't want to look for them, because I am afraid there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That is great for you to rescue Sapphire. That is what I am waiting for. Somehow or someway a abused tort comes my way. I don't want to look for them, because I am afraid there are a lot of them out there.


I've never regretted keeping him but I'm so glad that TFO comes up now when searching on Google. It will help people avoid the pitfalls and discourage the trading of wild animals. But yes they're out there still. Every single Russian I've seen in a pet shop is probably wild caught and about 5 years or more. I can't see a pet shop spending that long feeding and caring for them to only get a hundred dollars out of them.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah,, I guess because there was no bump or wound on the head. I would think if someone hit their head in any type of accident. The head should be checked out. My son has great health insurance. So that shouldn't have been a problem.


Sometimes the bleeding doesn't start right away. It's probably why Jaylynn was kept for observation just to see. Sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I've never regretted keeping him but I'm so glad that TFO comes up now when searching on Google. It will help people avoid the pitfalls and discourage the trading of wild animals. But yes they're out there still. Every single Russian I've seen in a pet shop is probably wild caught and about 5 years or more. I can't see a pet shop spending that long feeding and caring for them to only get a hundred dollars out of them.


The last pet smart I was in. They had a 8" russian in a 10 gal aquarium. I wanted so bad to buy it. I had just got Opo, so I wasn't knowledgeable about care for a russian. That image still haunts me now. I haven't been in a pet store since then. I would probably get arrested. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sometimes the bleeding doesn't start right away. It's probably why Jaylynn was kept for observation just to see. Sounds like she's in good hands.


Yep, I talked to her this evening. They say there isn't any pressure on the brain. She says she is feeling fine.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, it has come at a bad time also. Jaelynn has played fast pitch softball from the age of 8. She is on a travel team and plays tournaments almost every weekend. She has a strong bat and hits home runs often. In the last 2 weekend's she has hit 2 homeruns. One was a game winning hr.
> 
> Were you not happy with Sapphire when you received him?


Don't know how I combined these 2 posts. ?? I finished what I was saying about Jaelynn. If you read it now it makes sense.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> My 18 year old granddaughter up in Michigan. Got in a auto accident yesterday. A driver pulled out of a gas station in front of her. I guess the driver didn't see her. She got checked out at the hospital and had some bumps and bruises. She had also hit her head but there was no bump or wound. My son just informed me, Jaelynn passed out and had about a 30 second seizure. EMS took her to the hospital and she has slight bleeding on the brain. Keeping her overnight for observation.
> View attachment 319789
> View attachment 319790
> View attachment 319791



I am so sorry dear Ray. I hope all will be better soon. You and your family are in my prayers . ???????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all. Rain is over & the sun is up, but it’s still breezy. SUNSHINE! We need the wind to dry things up a bit. Mother Nature has her way to even things out....
> 
> Tomorrow, close to 60 & sunny. I’ll try & get out kayaking for some fresh air & sunshine.


Close to 60? Out in a kayak? No no no no no. You need to be in a coat under a blanket in front of a fire.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> My 18 year old granddaughter up in Michigan. Got in a auto accident yesterday. A driver pulled out of a gas station in front of her. I guess the driver didn't see her. She got checked out at the hospital and had some bumps and bruises. She had also hit her head but there was no bump or wound. My son just informed me, Jaelynn passed out and had about a 30 second seizure. EMS took her to the hospital and she has slight bleeding on the brain. Keeping her overnight for observation.
> View attachment 319789
> View attachment 319790
> View attachment 319791


Oh my goodness! Thoughts and prayers with your granddaughter. I hope she makes a rapid recovery.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to have to check that out. I've never had one come inside. I'm surprised they can live that long. I wonder if some of them try to hibernate outside? I would give them a box to live in.❤


They look for somewhere cool and dry. Sheds, garages,caves, railway tunnels...

They’re tough little creatures. Some hibernate, some migrate (Monarchs for example) and some lay eggs and die then their eggs overwinter.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: A day of intended inactivity still started with a gentle walk around the wetland by the lodge. As ever, we were pursued by the pretty little fantails that are after the insects we disturb. The rest of the day was spent with books, sudoku and armchair birdwatching.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Grey and damp here today but a bit warmer because of the cloud cover.
Nothing special happening here today just boring old chores which I'd better get on with.
So have a good Weds. and TTFN


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: A day of intended inactivity still started with a gentle walk around the wetland by the lodge. As ever, we were pursued by the pretty little fantails that are after the insects we disturb. The rest of the day was spent with books, sudoku and armchair birdwatching.
> View attachment 319831
> View attachment 319832
> View attachment 319833
> View attachment 319834
> View attachment 319835
> View attachment 319836
> View attachment 319837
> View attachment 319838



Good morning Joesmum,

What beautiful pictures...only...
What’s wrong with that chicken?
Why is he laying on his side?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Joesmum,
> 
> What beautiful pictures...only...
> What’s wrong with that chicken?
> Why is he laying on his side?


I think he's reclining casually in the nice warm soil/sand.............
...........or having a dust bath.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Close to 60? Out in a kayak? No no no no no. You need to be in a coat under a blanket in front of a fire.



It’s actually right around 30F and the high will be 58. But, bright sunshine & calm winds.

Kayaking on ice....it’s calm.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy hump day!! Hope good things come your way.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy hump day!! Hope good things come your way.


Oh they will even if I have to grab this day by the scruff of its neck and shake it till it does!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky rain, again. Our back garden is so fully saturated. No hard grass to even walk on....i sink inches into water & mud & yuck. But hey, it’s the first day of Meteorological Spring! Soooo, warm, dry days are on the horizon now.
> 
> Ok...another picture clue/update on the current project.
> 
> View attachment 319681





Ray--Opo said:


> Opo has been like that for almost 2 weeks. I have to get him out of his night box or he won't come out. He eats and then goes right to the tall grass. Stays there until it's time for bed. He has me a little worried. I have a vet appointment on fri. Want to have his stool sample checked. Absolutely no shots though!


Can't you just take a stool sample in, so you don't have a big Vet bill. please keep us (or me) updated on him


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> That's so neat. I didn't know that butterflies can survive a winter.?


I've never had one butterfly in my house, let alone 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky rain, again. Our back garden is so fully saturated. No hard grass to even walk on....i sink inches into water & mud & yuck. But hey, it’s the first day of Meteorological Spring! Soooo, warm, dry days are on the horizon now.
> 
> Ok...another picture clue/update on the current project.
> 
> View attachment 319681





JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. JoesDad and I are a bit tired after a 10 mile walk in the Medway valley. Lots of birds and signs of spring ? It was quite misty when we set out, but it cleared about lunch time
> View attachment 319762
> View attachment 319763
> View attachment 319764
> View attachment 319765
> View attachment 319766
> View attachment 319767
> View attachment 319768
> View attachment 319769
> 
> One of two Great White Egrets we saw in a field together. They are uncommon in the UK.
> View attachment 319770
> View attachment 319771


You walked for 10 miles? Holy Crap!!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry dear Ray. I hope all will be better soon. You and your family are in my prayers . ???????


Thank you, I haven't talked to my son yet this morning. But no news is good news.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Oh my goodness! Thoughts and prayers with your granddaughter. I hope she makes a rapid recovery.


Thank you, waiting to hear a update this morning.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Can't you just take a stool sample in, so you don't have a big Vet bill. please keep us (or me) updated on him


Rose got a stool sample yesterday. The vet said it will be ok in the fridge for a few days. I am going to call them today to see if we can bring the sample in today. I am not sure if Opo will give another sample before Friday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Joesmum,
> 
> What beautiful pictures...only...
> What’s wrong with that chicken?
> Why is he laying on his side?


She's taking a dirt bath. They fluff their feathers in loose soil to help get rid of miniscule external parasites.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Yep. I've asked my rabbit's vet but he said he's not done a tortoise. He was honest and he doesn't spout out the usual crap about rabbits. I wish he would study up though. Rabbits are really hard and I figure he'd get pretty good real quick.





Maro2Bear said:


> It’s actually right around 30F and the high will be 58. But, bright sunshine & calm winds.
> 
> Kayaking on ice....it’s calm.
> View attachment 319847


Iʻm glad you are having a nice time. I am glad that I am having a nice time looking at your pictures from a nice warm place lol. Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Joesmum,
> 
> What beautiful pictures...only...
> What’s wrong with that chicken?
> Why is he laying on his side?





Lyn W said:


> I think he's reclining casually in the nice warm soil/sand.............
> ...........or having a dust bath.


Correct ... or almost... SHE was having the most wonderful dust bath in the sandy soil ?


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> You walked for 10 miles? Holy Crap!!!!!


We only did 7 miles today ?


It was foggy which lightened up to mist, but still not great for photos though


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> We only did 7 miles today ?
> View attachment 319864
> 
> It was foggy which lightened up to mist, but still not great for photos though


Who was chasing you and why? When the wife and I went to Savannah, GA years ago I was amazed at how far we walked each day are barely even noticed, because of the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I've never had one butterfly in my house, let alone 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know I'm still amazed by the fact that they can hibernate.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yep, I talked to her this evening. They say there isn't any pressure on the brain. She says she is feeling fine.


Good.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> They look for somewhere cool and dry. Sheds, garages,caves, railway tunnels...
> 
> They’re tough little creatures. Some hibernate, some migrate (Monarchs for example) and some lay eggs and die then their eggs overwinter.


I usually have a lot of different butterflies. They like the crab apple tree. I'll have to watch and see which ones are out and about this year.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The last pet smart I was in. They had a 8" russian in a 10 gal aquarium. I wanted so bad to buy it. I had just got Opo, so I wasn't knowledgeable about care for a russian. That image still haunts me now. I haven't been in a pet store since then. I would probably get arrested. ?


Most of the Russians I've seen in a pet shop are in much better shape then Sapphire was. I bought him online from Florida. I didn't know any better. Also I had very little internet access back then. I bought him because of the size and needs of a Russian. They aren't as hard to take good care of as the type you have. That's the reason I didn't get a larger tortoise. Also they are a really fun and hilarious tortoise. You have to watch em like a mother hen though. They can and will get themselves in a lot of trouble. Also, if I'm not wrong, Florida may be too much humidity at times. It's crazy how much you have to learn to have a pet tortoise. And all they do is sit most of the time and look pretty cute.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

And back from another great peaceful morning out on the water. Surprised by the new ice layers that formed in areas where there was none just two weeks back. 

Some Ice for you All



And an Eagle



And a Great Blue Heron



Peace & Quiet on the Water




And just in case you would like to see more birds, water & tranquility.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Correct ... or almost... SHE was having the most wonderful dust bath in the sandy soil ?


I've always thought it was cute when birds get themselves a dusting. It reminds me of a baby getting a little baby powder.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Don't know how I combined these 2 posts. ?? I finished what I was saying about Jaelynn. If you read it now it makes sense.


I don't know how that happens either. I've done it too. Somehow it all makes sense here in the CDR anyway?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> She's taking a dirt bath. They fluff their feathers in loose soil to help get rid of miniscule external parasites.



Oooo! Thank you! I never knew that. How interesting..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Correct ... or almost... SHE was having the most wonderful dust bath in the sandy soil ?



Sooooo interesting!! Never knew that about chickens. Wow... chickens are so cool!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I usually have a lot of different butterflies. They like the crab apple tree. I'll have to watch and see which ones are out and about this year.



What kind of plants bring butterflies ? around??? Anyone? ...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Most of the Russians I've seen in a pet shop are in much better shape then Sapphire was. I bought him online from Florida. I didn't know any better. Also I had very little internet access back then. I bought him because of the size and needs of a Russian. They aren't as hard to take good care of as the type you have. That's the reason I didn't get a larger tortoise. Also they are a really fun and hilarious tortoise. You have to watch em like a mother hen though. They can and will get themselves in a lot of trouble. Also, if I'm not wrong, Florida may be too much humidity at times. It's crazy how much you have to learn to have a pet tortoise. And all they do is sit most of the time and look pretty cute.??



Have we seen a picture of Saphire???
I must be late...
Can we see another one? She sounds wonderful!! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Who was chasing you and why? When the wife and I went to Savannah, GA years ago I was amazed at how far we walked each day are barely even noticed, because of the beautiful scenery.


It was like that when we were in New Zealand. We walked miles and miles.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sooooo interesting!! Never knew that about chickens. Wow... chickens are so cool!


Sparrows are very fond of dust baths too. Quite a lot of species will do it


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What kind of plants bring butterflies ? around??? Anyone? ...


Buddleja, wild thyme, lavender... lots if the wildflowers that are good for your tortoises


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: The weather was “somewhat damp”. When it did dry up we went out for a walk around the point. With the cloud, wind and the distance the tide went out it was rather reminiscent of Morecambe Bay, but with less mud ? 

The oystercatchers and spoonbills were mostly hunkered down, but the Caspian Tern, due to migrate back to the Arctic to breed shortly, didn’t seem to mind as much.





Cold spoonbills and an oystercatcher


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What kind of plants bring butterflies ? around??? Anyone? ...


If you google butterflies that are native to your area you should be able to find out what plants and flowers they like. It's lovely seeing them fluttering around in the summer.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Thursday all.
A grey day here again but dryish so not too bad. 
I have a list of things to do but not getting very far with it - I keep getting distracted by other less important but far more enjoyable things to do. 
Never mind - there's no rush.
See you later.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> If you google butterflies that are native to your area you should be able to find out what plants and flowers they like. It's lovely seeing them fluttering around in the summer.


Milkweed is great monarchs love it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What kind of plants bring butterflies ? around??? Anyone? ...



Zinnias! Butterflies love zinnias! Here are some other types too - https://www.americanmeadows.com/flo...ing-seed-packets/butterfly-garden-seed-packet


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Zinnias! Butterflies love zinnias! Here are some other types too - https://www.americanmeadows.com/flo...ing-seed-packets/butterfly-garden-seed-packet



I planted seeds from this American Meadows Company last year & everything grew...

More butterfly mixes









Let's Grow a Butterfly Garden Seed Packet


Filled with quick-blooming Wildflowers that attract Butterflies to the garden, this easy-to-grow packet features a striking photo submitted by a customer. Perfect for handing out at any event and great for a child’s first garden.




www.americanmeadows.com


----------



## Blackdog1714

Spring is trying to get here just saw some tiny plants in my pots. Hope my neighbors don’t see them they might get upset- he is lawn master?


----------



## JoesMum

11 months to the day since we put water in our new pond... we have FROGSPAWN!!!!!! ? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Buddleja, wild thyme, lavender... lots if the wildflowers that are good for your tortoises



Good morning.
And thank you for that!
I will plant ALL of those this summer.
I have heard “fluted” plants bring humming birds around.. but that is the extent of my knowledge


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> If you google butterflies that are native to your area you should be able to find out what plants and flowers they like. It's lovely seeing them fluttering around in the summer.



Good morning.
I know what you mean. I only think I had seen TWO butterflies last year in total!
Now that to me, is signs of the apocalypse !!!!!!! 
the world is coming to an ugly end... ?
What is a world without butterflies ?!??


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What kind of plants bring butterflies ? around??? Anyone? ...


My grandfather had a “butterfly garden”... I’m ashamed to say that I know what her grew in it but whatever it was, the Monarchs loved it. I will have to do some research now!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Looks like y’all have saved me from butterfly research... now I’ll have to learn something else


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Zinnias! Butterflies love zinnias! Here are some other types too - https://www.americanmeadows.com/flo...ing-seed-packets/butterfly-garden-seed-packet



Good morning.
And THANK YOU FOR THAT!!!
I am going to buy some today! Thanks again!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> I planted seeds from this American Meadows Company last year & everything grew...
> 
> More butterfly mixes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Grow a Butterfly Garden Seed Packet
> 
> 
> Filled with quick-blooming Wildflowers that attract Butterflies to the garden, this easy-to-grow packet features a striking photo submitted by a customer. Perfect for handing out at any event and great for a child’s first garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanmeadows.com



Sold!!! I will buy them Today! 
I can’t wait to see butterflies again.!
Ya hooo!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> My grandfather had a “butterfly garden”... I’m ashamed to say that I know what her grew in it but whatever it was, the Monarchs loved it. I will have to do some research now!



Good morning.
Why ashamed!!???? Butterflies ? are AWSOME.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> 11 months to the day since we put water in our new pond... we have FROGSPAWN!!!!!! ? ??
> View attachment 319945




Very cool! Take a look at this posting in our local neighborhood online news.... SOME PPL! Afraid of a frog invasion....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Spring is trying to get here just saw some tiny plants in my pots. Hope my neighbors don’t see them they might get upset- he is lawn master?



I was just outside adding vegge matter to our red wrigglers/compost bin. Spotted two Crocus AND a yellow dandelion! Yep...snow last week & a blooming dandelion today. Pretty tough plants.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning.
> Why ashamed!!???? Butterflies ? are AWSOME.?



Ok....I’ll give this a go. “Ashamed” - ‘cause Ellie May doesn't want to admit that she had no clue what kind of flowers/plants were growing in her grandpa’s garden. Not really ashamed.... ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Spring is trying to get here just saw some tiny plants in my pots. Hope my neighbors don’t see them they might get upset- he is lawn master?


What the heck am I lookin at? A plant pot with weeds?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We only did 7 miles today ?
> View attachment 319864
> 
> It was foggy which lightened up to mist, but still not great for photos though


I have to get one of those gadgets that counts steps. Just to see.? But I would much rather do it on a beautiful co


Chefdenoel10 said:


> What kind of plants bring butterflies ? around??? Anyone? ...


In the late 90's I had a red twig dogwood growing for basketweaving. It had these mediocre flowers but the butterflies loved them. Then there is lots of prettier flowers they like. I've seen them feeding on the fallen crab apples but my tree isn't a hybrid. The apples are a good 4 to 5 inches. Even people like them. They walk by and pick one every now and then. I don't care that's less I have to clean up.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Spring is trying to get here just saw some tiny plants in my pots. Hope my neighbors don’t see them they might get upset- he is lawn master?
> 
> View attachment 319944


I have a couple of neighbors that mow and weed eat the same spot over and over until they get the last blade of grass. I've also seen idiots mowing dirt. Course later I saw that they had to have their yard fixed ?. That was supreme revenge on them for polluting the air in a drought.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool! Take a look at this posting in our local neighborhood online news.... SOME PPL! Afraid of a frog invasion....
> 
> View attachment 319947


I hope someone told them to leave well alone!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning.
> I know what you mean. I only think I had seen TWO butterflies last year in total!
> Now that to me, is signs of the apocalypse !!!!!!!
> the world is coming to an ugly end... ?
> What is a world without butterflies ?!??


Some years aren't as good as others. I can't remember what all that includes. I suspect it's a good spring growing season. I've read about milkweed to. I might get a notice in the mailbox for growing a weed though. I'll have to make it look like a plant I planted this time. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Have we seen a picture of Saphire???
> I must be late...
> Can we see another one? She sounds wonderful!! ?


I'll make sure I get you one. He's a he though.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Zinnias! Butterflies love zinnias! Here are some other types too - https://www.americanmeadows.com/flo...ing-seed-packets/butterfly-garden-seed-packet


I love zinnias too. Now I figure I'll do some in my flower bed I gave up on.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I have to get one of those gadgets that counts steps. Just to see.? But I would much rather do it on a beautiful co
> 
> In the late 90's I had a red twig dogwood growing for basketweaving. It had these mediocre flowers but the butterflies loved them. Then there is lots of prettier flowers they like. I've seen them feeding on the fallen crab apples but my tree isn't a hybrid. The apples are a good 4 to 5 inches. Even people like them. They walk by and pick one every now and then. I don't care that's less I have to clean up.?


Hehehe, Ray, I was trying to say I'd rather do a 7 mile walk in the country though.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'll make sure I get you one. He's a he though.?


I'm going to try now. But we'll see.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning.
> And thank you for that!
> I will plant ALL of those this summer.
> I have heard “fluted” plants bring humming birds around.. but that is the extent of my knowledge


Hummingbirds are only found in the Americas so I have no knowledge of those


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool! Take a look at this posting in our local neighborhood online news.... SOME PPL! Afraid of a frog invasion....
> 
> View attachment 319947


Most of the tadpoles are predated by birds, mammals, fish, dragonfly larvae, each other... it looks awful, there’s so much spawn, but very few make it to being frogs. It’s the way it’s supposed to work in nature. They can’t all survive


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Most of the tadpoles are predated by birds, mammals, fish, dragonfly larvae, each other... it looks awful, there’s so much spawn, but very few make it to being frogs. It’s the way it’s supposed to work in nature. They can’t all survive


When I was just a kid I lived in the country. One of my favorite things to do was play in a creek across the street. I happened to get to see the time period when the tadpoles were turning into tiny little frogs. They were everywhere on the banks of that creek. It was so much fun playing with all those cute little babies. I didn't know how blessed I was to get to see that.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....I’ll give this a go. “Ashamed” - ‘cause Ellie May doesn't want to admit that she had no clue what kind of flowers/plants were growing in her grandpa’s garden. Not really ashamed.... ?


Correct!!! I fat fingered that post badly... thank you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, Spring has arrived.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh....I forgot one of the BEST butterfly and hummingbird perennial plants/flowers you can grow... JOE PYE!
Ogh my gosh.....the hummers and butterflies love these . And they are perennials.....so once you get them established, hands free! 









Joe-Pye Weed Plant: Growing And Caring For Joe-Pye Weeds In The Garden


Joepye weed is far from an unwanted weed to me. This attractive plant produces pale pinkpurple flowers that last from midsummer through fall. It?s a great addition to the garden, and this article will help with that.




www.gardeningknowhow.com













Baby Joe Dwarf Pye Weed


Rising 2-3 ft. tall, 'Baby Joe' Dwarf Joe Pye Weed blooms with big hydrangea-like lavender blooms on the top of every stem in late summer and fall. You see Joe Pye Weed over most of the east in roadside ditches, since it seeks sunny wet spots. It usually blooms with the goldenrods. There are...




www.americanmeadows.com


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG!!! $3,000 in the wind!

I was driving my toy riding mower and trying to get as close to the grape vine as possible when a small twig from the vine reached out, grabbed my hearing aid and flung it to the far reaches! I spent an hour bent over (because I'm not able yet to get on my hands and knees), searching the grass to no avail. Now I gotta worry that one of the leopards eats it.

I went online to research the best hearing aid brand and discovered Consumer Reports is no longer free. You have to join to get their report. So I decided to go cheap and get a Hue for only $62. Miracle Ear is around $2,500


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! $3,000 in the wind!
> 
> I was driving my toy riding mower and trying to get as close to the grape vine as possible when a small twig from the vine reached out, grabbed my hearing aid and flung it to the far reaches! I spent an hour bent over (because I'm not able yet to get on my hands and knees), searching the grass to no avail. Now I gotta worry that one of the leopards eats it.
> 
> I went online to research the best hearing aid brand and discovered Consumer Reports is no longer free. You have to join to get their report. So I decided to go cheap and get a Hue for only $62. Miracle Ear is around $2,500


Oh no!!! maybe You will run across it undamaged when your not looking. .. before the leopards!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....I forgot one of the BEST butterfly and hummingbird perennial plants/flowers you can grow... JOE PYE!
> Ogh my gosh.....the hummers and butterflies love these . And they are perennials.....so once you get them established, hands free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe-Pye Weed Plant: Growing And Caring For Joe-Pye Weeds In The Garden
> 
> 
> Joepye weed is far from an unwanted weed to me. This attractive plant produces pale pinkpurple flowers that last from midsummer through fall. It?s a great addition to the garden, and this article will help with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gardeningknowhow.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Joe Dwarf Pye Weed
> 
> 
> Rising 2-3 ft. tall, 'Baby Joe' Dwarf Joe Pye Weed blooms with big hydrangea-like lavender blooms on the top of every stem in late summer and fall. You see Joe Pye Weed over most of the east in roadside ditches, since it seeks sunny wet spots. It usually blooms with the goldenrods. There are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanmeadows.com


That sounds right up my alley  weeds


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! $3,000 in the wind!
> 
> I was driving my toy riding mower and trying to get as close to the grape vine as possible when a small twig from the vine reached out, grabbed my hearing aid and flung it to the far reaches! I spent an hour bent over (because I'm not able yet to get on my hands and knees), searching the grass to no avail. Now I gotta worry that one of the leopards eats it.
> 
> I went online to research the best hearing aid brand and discovered Consumer Reports is no longer free. You have to join to get their report. So I decided to go cheap and get a Hue for only $62. Miracle Ear is around $2,500


Did you see it fly? I'll bet you find it close. Well I'm hoping for you to.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> What the heck am I lookin at? A plant pot with weeds?


You betcha! They are dandelions that started on their own from plants from last year!


----------



## Warren

You need to get someone with a metal detector, I sure it should be easy to fine with the battery in the hearing aid.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, just popped in to say my granddaughter Jaelynn is home from the hospital. Bleeding has stopped so quiet time and no softball tournaments for a few weeks. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to say my granddaughter Jaelynn is home from the hospital. Bleeding has stopped so quiet time and no softball tournaments for a few weeks. ?


? Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to say my granddaughter Jaelynn is home from the hospital. Bleeding has stopped so quiet time and no softball tournaments for a few weeks. ?


Glad she’s home! She’ll be back in action before you know it!


----------



## EllieMay

Coming home this evening . I had to stop and get out of my truck on the road to appreciate this moment.


----------



## Warren

EllieMay said:


> Coming home this evening . I had to stop and get out of my truck on the road to appreciate this moment.
> View attachment 319996


That would make a beautiful puzzle.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> ? Glad to hear she is doing better.


Thank you


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Glad she’s home! She’ll be back in action before you know it!


?
How is Jesse doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Warren said:


> That would make a beautiful puzzle.


i did a tiger one one time that had a reflection... it took me a while ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> ?
> How is Jesse doing?


Doing well!! She is starting to recover the nerve that controls the upward flex of your wrist... Super exciting!! How was your day?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Doing well!! She is starting to recover the nerve that controls the upward flex of your wrist... Super exciting!! How was your day?


I used my prosthetic arm to much yesterday and paid for it all last night with phantom pains. Even tried using my mirror therapy. Anyways finally fell asleep at 6:30 this morning. Slept to 1 pm. So I am out of whack again. When I got up Opo was still in his box. I lured him out with food and then we spent a hr together outside. He grazed on a ton of grass. Which is good because he hasn't spent much time out in the yard for a few weeks. Tomorrow I find out how Opo's stool sample checked out.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I used my prosthetic arm to much yesterday and paid for it all last night with phantom pains. Even tried using my mirror therapy. Anyways finally fell asleep at 6:30 this morning. Slept to 1 pm. So I am out of whack again. When I got up Opo was still in his box. I lured him out with food and then we spent a hr together outside. He grazed on a ton of grass. Which is good because he hasn't spent much time out in the yard for a few weeks. Tomorrow I find out how Opo's stool sample checked out.


Well I hate that about the pain.. hope you find some lasting relief from all of that soon!
OPO will be fine, I know it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Warren said:


> You need to get someone with a metal detector, I sure it should be easy to fine with the battery in the hearing aid.


Oh shoot! I didn't think of that!! I have a magnet on wheels that I roll over the driveway occasionally. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Warren said:


> That would make a beautiful puzzle.


I had that very same thought!


----------



## Warren

Yvonne G said:


> Oh shoot! I didn't think of that!! I have a magnet on wheels that I roll over the driveway occasionally. THANK YOU!!!!


Good luck!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Very cool! Take a look at this posting in our local neighborhood online news.... SOME PPL! Afraid of a frog invasion....
> 
> View attachment 319947



This is Mother Nature taking back HER world from human destruction...
And the frogs ? had a little fun too. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try now. But we'll see.
> View attachment 319969


 He is gorgeous!!!! I love his little legs!! ?
I wanna give him a raspberry on his butt!!!
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh....I forgot one of the BEST butterfly and hummingbird perennial plants/flowers you can grow... JOE PYE!
> Ogh my gosh.....the hummers and butterflies love these . And they are perennials.....so once you get them established, hands free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe-Pye Weed Plant: Growing And Caring For Joe-Pye Weeds In The Garden
> 
> 
> Joepye weed is far from an unwanted weed to me. This attractive plant produces pale pinkpurple flowers that last from midsummer through fall. It?s a great addition to the garden, and this article will help with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gardeningknowhow.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Joe Dwarf Pye Weed
> 
> 
> Rising 2-3 ft. tall, 'Baby Joe' Dwarf Joe Pye Weed blooms with big hydrangea-like lavender blooms on the top of every stem in late summer and fall. You see Joe Pye Weed over most of the east in roadside ditches, since it seeks sunny wet spots. It usually blooms with the goldenrods. There are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanmeadows.com



I will add this to my already made list! Thank you sooooo much!!!!
I hope I get pictures to post this spring of all the butterflies ? (and the hummies) !!!
I am sooo great full to everyone for your help!!!! Especially Maro2bear!
You have all made my garden the “place to be” if you’re a flying bug? 
Wait....?....
Are butterflies bugs??
I get it that hummingbirds are BIRDS 
But what are butterflies???
Flies? ?...........??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to say my granddaughter Jaelynn is home from the hospital. Bleeding has stopped so quiet time and no softball tournaments for a few weeks. ?



That’s great news.... 
I am so sorry for the tournaments but tell her... it could have been MUCH worse..
At least one day she WILL play again.
Just relax for now and count her blessings..
Glad she is ok!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Oh shoot! I didn't think of that!! I have a magnet on wheels that I roll over the driveway occasionally. THANK YOU!!!!



But.... but.... ?
I was gonna tell you “metal detector”.. ?
But I am glad SOMEONE gave you that idea...
I was afraid of people thinking I was nuts for suggesting it ?? So I hesitated (not realizing there indeed WAS metal in hearing aides.) 
Don’t they also sell cheaper ones in CVS?
My other neighbor got one once for her mom...
Wishing you lots of luck! You will find it soon!!!! ??????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I will add this to my already made list! Thank you sooooo much!!!!
> I hope I get pictures to post this spring of all the butterflies ? (and the hummies) !!!
> I am sooo great full to everyone for your help!!!! Especially Maro2bear!
> You have all made my garden the “place to be” if you’re a flying bug?
> Wait....?....
> Are butterflies bugs??
> I get it that hummingbirds are BIRDS
> But what are butterflies???
> Flies? ?...........??


Butterflies are butterflies, not bugs


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to say my granddaughter Jaelynn is home from the hospital. Bleeding has stopped so quiet time and no softball tournaments for a few weeks. ?


She’ll be glad to be home. I hope she recovers quickly ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Coming home this evening . I had to stop and get out of my truck on the road to appreciate this moment.
> View attachment 319996


WOW!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I will add this to my already made list! Thank you sooooo much!!!!
> I hope I get pictures to post this spring of all the butterflies ? (and the hummies) !!!
> I am sooo great full to everyone for your help!!!! Especially Maro2bear!
> You have all made my garden the “place to be” if you’re a flying bug?
> Wait....?....
> Are butterflies bugs??
> I get it that hummingbirds are BIRDS
> But what are butterflies???
> Flies? ?...........??


Going up the scientific order...

Butterflies are insects like ants and bees.

Insects are arthropods which includes spiders (arachnids), millipedes and crustaceans (scorpions, crabs, pill bugs, etc)

Bugs isn’t a scientific term, but kids going bug hunting would undoubtedly include butterflies in it


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We said farewell to Abel Tasman National Park and took the sea shuttle back to Kaiteriteri. A taxi to Nelson and then a plane and another taxi and we were back at our first motel in Auckland. It’s 6 weeks today that we left home. Tomorrow our adventures continue, but not in New Zealand...


----------



## JoesMum

And our first hedgehog has returned to the garden after hibernation. It came and went throughout the night ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well surprise, surprise, I got new glasses for the first time in 8 years. I cut my long hair, and so I tried to take a selfie to show ya'll. But I don't have a cell phone that takes selfies I use a camera. So here's a bad photo of me, using a camera in the bathroom. I know I'm a dumba**...don't make fun of me. hahaha. I mean it, Chubbs




I'm gonna have to rethink this...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh and visitors at my feeders, California Quail. I'm having many more birds in my tortoise pens. I go thru a 40 pound bag of black oil sunflower seeds in 2 freakin weeks. Quail they walk along the fence, then jump down under the feeders and clean up the mess that's down there. This time I counted 15, Spring is here!
Hey JoesMum...how many times have a told you about the 1 and only hedgehog I fostered? Ours here are so tiny and the photo you post looks about the size of a rat, 1 or 2 pounds?
Anyhow birds


Notice no grass in the Sulcata pen


@Yvonne G 
Remember these balls? 3 red, white and blue...still going strong


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Well surprise, surprise, I got new glasses for the first time in 8 years. I cut my long hair, and so I tried to take a selfie to show ya'll. But I don't have a cell phone that takes selfies I use a camera. So here's a bad photo of me, using a camera in the bathroom. I know I'm a dumba**...don't make fun of me. hahaha. I mean it, Chubbs
> View attachment 320007
> 
> View attachment 320008
> 
> I'm gonna have to rethink this...





maggie3fan said:


> Well surprise, surprise, I got new glasses for the first time in 8 years. I cut my long hair, and so I tried to take a selfie to show ya'll. But I don't have a cell phone that takes selfies I use a camera. So here's a bad photo of me, using a camera in the bathroom. I know I'm a dumba**...don't make fun of me. hahaha. I mean it, Chubbs
> View attachment 320007
> 
> View attachment 320008
> 
> I'm gonna have to rethink this...



HUBBA HUBBA!!!! (From Chubbs).....
Why would you be a dumba**?
You look GREAT!!!!!!
The only thing I can’t understand is you said you cut your long hair?
Well, (to me) it still looks long!???
Anyway, Beautiful Maggie simply gorgeous!
We “old folk” do what we need to do to get a picture. Forget these new fangled phone cameras with their 3D, six lenses, and buttons everywhere. One day they are ALL gonna break or be taken over by Russian hackers or aliens ? and everyone one who relies on these phones is gonna be LOST!!!
At least you and me will still know how to start a fire using tree branches, tap the ground for water, build a hut out of leaves, and most of all SURVIVE!!! 
Glad you used a CAMERA!!!
I still have my telephoto lens for taking pictures far away! ! ?
Nothin’ wrong with it.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Oh and visitors at my feeders, California Quail. I'm having many more birds in my tortoise pens. I go thru a 40 pound bag of black oil sunflower seeds in 2 freakin weeks. Quail they walk along the fence, then jump down under the feeders and clean up the mess that's down there. This time I counted 15, Spring is here!
> Hey JoesMum...how many times have a told you about the 1 and only hedgehog I fostered? Ours here are so tiny and the photo you post looks about the size of a rat, 1 or 2 pounds?
> Anyhow birds
> View attachment 320010
> 
> Notice no grass in the Sulcata pen
> View attachment 320009
> 
> @Yvonne G
> Remember these balls? 3 red, white and blue...still going strong
> View attachment 320011



I love your birds ?

And a healthy adult European hedgehog weighs 2-3lb (800g-1200g)

Our visitor last night was at the smaller end, probably a juvenile last year. I’d guess at a pound and a half (600g)


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> I love your birds ?
> 
> And a healthy adult European hedgehog weighs 2-3lb (800g-1200g)
> 
> Our visitor last night was at the smaller end, probably a juvenile last year. I’d guess at a pound and a half (600g)


Do your Hedgehogs still roll into a ball, and they DO still have spines? Oh hell, as soon as I started these comments it started pouring


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all.

Our first crocus of the year. Colder today, drying out, but sunny & bright. Enjoy....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HUBBA HUBBA!!!! (From Chubbs).....
> Why would you be a dumba**?
> You look GREAT!!!!!!
> The only thing I can’t understand is you said you cut your long hair?
> Well, (to me) it still looks long!???
> Anyway, Beautiful Maggie simply gorgeous!
> We “old folk” do what we need to do to get a picture. Forget these new fangled phone cameras with their 3D, six lenses, and buttons everywhere. One day they are ALL gonna break or be taken over by Russian hackers or aliens ? and everyone one who relies on these phones is gonna be LOST!!!
> At least you and me will still know how to start a fire using tree branches, tap the ground for water, build a hut out of leaves, and most of all SURVIVE!!!
> Glad you used a CAMERA!!!
> I still have my telephoto lens for taking pictures far away! ! ?
> Nothin’ wrong with it.


My hair was just touching my waist and it was in pretty bad shape frizzy and damaged from years of spiral perms and color. Little did I know it's curly without that weight just like I wanted from a perm.... I grew it for a long time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Coming home this evening . I had to stop and get out of my truck on the road to appreciate this moment.
> View attachment 319996



Wow! Very nice! Glad u stopped.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Do your Hedgehogs still roll into a ball, and they DO still have spines? Oh hell, as soon as I started these comments it started pouring


Yes to both ? This one weighs around 950g just over 2lb


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Yes to both ? This one weighs around 950g just over 2lb
> View attachment 320019


Oh boy, is that a huge animal, so different from ours


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I will add this to my already made list! Thank you sooooo much!!!!
> I hope I get pictures to post this spring of all the butterflies ? (and the hummies) !!!
> I am sooo great full to everyone for your help!!!! Especially Maro2bear!
> You have all made my garden the “place to be” if you’re a flying bug?
> Wait....?....
> Are butterflies bugs??
> I get it that hummingbirds are BIRDS
> But what are butterflies???
> Flies? ?...........??


Hummingbirds love the old fashioned Rose of Sharon too. Eventually, I'm going to replace my hybrid for the true type. The hybrid doesn't really get many and they are in my neighborhood.


----------



## zolasmum

maggie3fan said:


> Well surprise, surprise, I got new glasses for the first time in 8 years. I cut my long hair, and so I tried to take a selfie to show ya'll. But I don't have a cell phone that takes selfies I use a camera. So here's a bad photo of me, using a camera in the bathroom. I know I'm a dumba**...don't make fun of me. hahaha. I mean it, Chubbs
> View attachment 320007
> 
> View attachment 320008
> 
> I'm gonna have to rethink this...


You look great, Maggie !!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> He is gorgeous!!!! I love his little legs!! ?
> I wanna give him a raspberry on his butt!!!
> ??


Thank you. I found a way to give him a little kiss on his little pumpkin head ?. I can't get over the fact that in May I will have had him for 14 years. It seems like yesterday.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We said farewell to Abel Tasman National Park and took the sea shuttle back to Kaiteriteri. A taxi to Nelson and then a plane and another taxi and we were back at our first motel in Auckland. It’s 6 weeks today that we left home. Tomorrow our adventures continue, but not in New Zealand...
> View attachment 320002
> View attachment 320003


The two of you look like a perfect match. It's inspiring to see that.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My hair was just touching my waist and it was in pretty bad shape frizzy and damaged from years of spiral perms and color. Little did I know it's curly without that weight just like I wanted from a perm.... I grew it for a long time.


I loved your picture. My hair is so straight and won't hold a curl. Not only that I kinda look like a zebra with dark and white stripes.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all.
> 
> Our first crocus of the year. Colder today, drying out, but sunny & bright. Enjoy....
> 
> View attachment 320017


Spring is springing ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Well surprise, surprise, I got new glasses for the first time in 8 years. I cut my long hair, and so I tried to take a selfie to show ya'll. But I don't have a cell phone that takes selfies I use a camera. So here's a bad photo of me, using a camera in the bathroom. I know I'm a dumba**...don't make fun of me. hahaha. I mean it, Chubbs
> View attachment 320007
> 
> View attachment 320008
> 
> I'm gonna have to rethink this...


I've done that too! Selfie in the bathroom mirror. Hey whatever works... I love ? it.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Coming home this evening . I had to stop and get out of my truck on the road to appreciate this moment.
> View attachment 319996


What a picture! I can almost imagine what it is was like seeing it in person.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to say my granddaughter Jaelynn is home from the hospital. Bleeding has stopped so quiet time and no softball tournaments for a few weeks. ?


The hardest part will probably be making her do some quiet time.? But I'm glad she's doing so much better.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Doing well!! She is starting to recover the nerve that controls the upward flex of your wrist... Super exciting!! How was your day?


That's so wonderful ?


----------



## JoesMum

Covid vaccine bookings have just opened up for age 55+. JoesDad and I booked in for March 11th


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Covid vaccine bookings have just opened up for age 55+. JoesDad and I booked in for March 11th



Happy times.....None here in our household yet.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Covid vaccine bookings have just opened up for age 55+. JoesDad and I booked in for March 11th


Our governor lifted the state mask mandate ???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Our governor lifted the state mask mandate ???


I'm going to keep wearing a mask when I need to. Ohio isn't doing that yet but I found out the cloth masks actually do work for an allergy to mown grass. I could not use the medical ones. They make me sick. So I'll be using a cloth mask from now on when needed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Our governor lifted the state mask mandate ???



Only those “Neanderthal” states.... ??


----------



## JoesMum

For the Brits in the CDR... I’m going to be on tv on Monday 8th March. Escape to the Country at 3pm features my rescue, hedgehogs and me ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Want to help Sea Turtles ? Virtual Event




 https://www.jekyllisland.com/signatureevents/turtle-crawl/


----------



## nikitab

Looking for people who live in North East England, love to find some people who live near to me


----------



## JoesMum

nikitab said:


> Looking for people who live in North East England, love to find some people who live near to me


Hello and welcome to the CDR. Sadly I am in the South East, but I hope you find someone ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well I hate that about the pain.. hope you find some lasting relief from all of that soon!
> OPO will be fine, I know it!


Well I think pain will be part of life. 
Opo,s appointment is at 9:30 tonight. ?
It was the earliest app. They are open till midnight. They try to serve people who work. Opo won't be happy, but again when this happens next spring. It won't alarm me but it will be good to meet this vet. And for her to know Opo. Also I will get a weight to compare to my scale.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s great news....
> I am so sorry for the tournaments but tell her... it could have been MUCH worse..
> At least one day she WILL play again.
> Just relax for now and count her blessings..
> Glad she is ok! ❤


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> The hardest part will probably be making her do some quiet time.? But I'm glad she's doing so much better.


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=364337754826990&id=100037523065306




Could you imagine the cost of food and the amount of poo generated!


----------



## Cathie G

I


JoesMum said:


> For the Brits in the CDR... I’m going to be on tv on Monday 8th March. Escape to the Country at 3pm features my rescue, hedgehogs and me ??


I was able to watch a high school video from Carol that I think? was televised. I can't remember totally. Maybe a link or or way and we can watch too.? If they would ban it they're in chaos.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> For the Brits in the CDR... I’m going to be on tv on Monday 8th March. Escape to the Country at 3pm features my rescue, hedgehogs and me ??


That's cool!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We left New Zealand and flew to Sydney. 

We arrived at our accommodation mid-morning, dumped our luggage and went for a walk in the rain; fortunately we had all the right gear.

Sydney Harbour Bridge with Luna Park in the background 


Sydney Opera House



In the Botanic Gardens



Australian Wood Duck


Australian White Ibis - known locally as a Dump Chook or Bin Chicken



The view from our balcony as the weather got worse


----------



## JoesMum

Just checked our trail cameras. The robins are nesting ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, just popped in to say my granddaughter Jaelynn is home from the hospital. Bleeding has stopped so quiet time and no softball tournaments for a few weeks. ?


That's great news. Wishing her best wishes for a speedy full recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to keep wearing a mask when I need to. Ohio isn't doing that yet but I found out the cloth masks actually do work for an allergy to mown grass. I could not use the medical ones. They make me sick. So I'll be using a cloth mask from now on when needed.


Heard on the radio the other day that the number of cold and flu cases have dropped dramatically this year so the masks are helping keep all bugs at bay. There was a discussion about whether we should continue wearing them even after covid is under control.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> For the Brits in the CDR... I’m going to be on tv on Monday 8th March. Escape to the Country at 3pm features my rescue, hedgehogs and me ??


Wow - a celebrity amongst us!!
I'll look out for that.
Glad there's something more interesting on tv than Harry and Meghan's attention seeking and whining to Ophrey!!!


----------



## Lyn W

nikitab said:


> Looking for people who live in North East England, love to find some people who live near to me


Hi, 
I'm in Wales but distance is no object in our online world and there's quite a few UK people here.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=364337754826990&id=100037523065306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine the cost of food and the amount of poo generated!


Not a lot of space for them.
Is that some sort of farm or a rescue centre ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We left New Zealand and flew to Sydney.
> 
> We arrived at our accommodation mid-morning, dumped our luggage and went for a walk in the rain; fortunately we had all the right gear.
> 
> Sydney Harbour Bridge with Luna Park in the background
> View attachment 320061
> 
> Sydney Opera House
> View attachment 320062
> 
> 
> In the Botanic Gardens
> View attachment 320063
> View attachment 320064
> 
> Australian Wood Duck
> View attachment 320065
> 
> Australian White Ibis - known locally as a Dump Chook or Bin Chicken
> View attachment 320066
> View attachment 320067
> 
> The view from our balcony as the weather got worse
> View attachment 320068


There's a live webcam of the harbour that I discovered when one of my nephews was working on the Queen Mary 2 cruise ship. It's quite relaxing watching the boats and ships coming and going.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Just checked our trail cameras. The robins are nesting ?
> View attachment 320072


I must get a better camera. The one I have is very hit and miss with recording.
I think I have sparrows nesting in a tall laurel shrub and some ivy growing on a fence I can hear them all twittering away in there and there's a blackbird nesting in some overgrown brambles and shrubs in the garden next door. I just hope they'll be left in peace.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Wow - a celebrity amongst us!!
> I'll look out for that.
> Glad there's something more interesting on tv than Harry and Meghan's attention seeking and whining to Ophrey!!!


....that should be Oprah of course


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Saturday all.
It was very cold but beautifully sunny earlier this morning but the grey clouds have gathered again. 
Lola hasn't surfaced yet and I don't blame him staying in his warm hide.
Have a good day and TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I must get a better camera. The one I have is very hit and miss with recording.
> I think I have sparrows nesting in a tall laurel shrub and some ivy growing on a fence I can hear them all twittering away in there and there's a blackbird nesting in some overgrown brambles and shrubs in the garden next door. I just hope they'll be left in peace.


House Sparrows roost in shrubs, but won’t nest there. They nest in the eaves of houses.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> House Sparrows roost in shrubs, but won’t nest there. They nest in the eaves of houses.


I'm actually quite relieved about that as I have some work I need to do in that area and thought I would have to delay for 6 months.
I'll have to keep my eye out for their nests.


----------



## zolasmum

nikitab said:


> Looking for people who live in North East England, love to find some people who live near to me


Hello - I live in Devon,so not exactly close, but we travel a bit with our tortoise Zola, and we might well come your way at some point,as my husband has relatives in the Northeast.
Angie


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I loved your picture. My hair is so straight and won't hold a curl. Not only that I kinda look like a zebra with dark and white stripes.?


Thank you. I spent my life bleaching and getting spiral perms so my hair was just ruined. Split ends, frizzy etc. So I got a haircut and SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! My hair is curly!!! I wash it, shake my head, and done. PS...In all my life I had straight hair, I cut it, and look at what happened. I have hated my hair most of my life, but even tho it's an 80's shag, I LOVE this...thanks!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> For the Brits in the CDR... I’m going to be on tv on Monday 8th March. Escape to the Country at 3pm features my rescue, hedgehogs and me ??


How exciting!!! Too bad we can't see it in the USA.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Not a lot of space for them.
> Is that some sort of farm or a rescue centre ?


I don't know, but I bet it's a breeding station


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I don't know, but I bet it's a breeding station


I am friends with this guy on FB. He is in Africa and he is tops with Sulcata. I "think" @Tom knows him. I love his posts and photos. You might look at him on FB

*Agus Sutrisno*


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=364337754826990&id=100037523065306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine the cost of food and the amount of poo generated!


That's quite a nice set up. Just like a cattle space. Nice shelters. And I see no poop on the ground.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you. I spent my life bleaching and getting spiral perms so my hair was just ruined. Split ends, frizzy etc. So I got a haircut and SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! My hair is curly!!! I wash it, shake my head, and done. PS...In all my life I had straight hair, I cut it, and look at what happened. I have hated my hair most of my life, but even tho it's an 80's shag, I LOVE this...thanks!!!


Your new haircut looks great!! 

I have found my hair has become much curler in the last year or so as it's thinned out, probably from being on different meds. I literally pulled my hair out last fall because it was tangling so much, & it's coming back curly. Oh, the joys of trying to age gracefully...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That's quite a nice set up. Just like a cattle space. Nice shelters. And I see no poop on the ground.


I wonder what they do with all of them?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Not a lot of space for them.
> Is that some sort of farm or a rescue centre ?


Not sure, it was on Facebook. Didn't give much information in English. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Opo went to the vet yesterday. This was the first time going to her. I am happy with this vet. They have a sully there that the side of the carapace and plastrom were smashed by a car. Florida Wild and Game brought it to them. It has become their rescue because no one claimed it.
She asked if she could bring it into the room. As you can see Opo doesn't play well with others. Opo ended up having worms. She gave me pancur for treatment. Another plus for me, was she never suggested a shot.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Just checked our trail cameras. The robins are nesting ?
> View attachment 320072


I saw an american "Robin" a couple of days ago. I can see why they call ours robins with the red breast ours have.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you. I spent my life bleaching and getting spiral perms so my hair was just ruined. Split ends, frizzy etc. So I got a haircut and SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! My hair is curly!!! I wash it, shake my head, and done. PS...In all my life I had straight hair, I cut it, and look at what happened. I have hated my hair most of my life, but even tho it's an 80's shag, I LOVE this...thanks!!!


I used to do all that too but finally gave up. I always liked the 80's shag. It just won't work for me. I chop mine into kind of a page boy and try to live with it.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I saw an american "Robin" a couple of days ago. I can see why they call ours robins with the red breast ours have.?


Last week we had the red breasted robin here. Passing through on their way up north. The red breasted robin is Michigan's state bird.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo went to the vet yesterday. This was the first time going to her. I am happy with this vet. They have a sully there that the side of the carapace and plastrom were smashed by a car. Florida Wild and Game brought it to them. It has become their rescue because no one claimed it.
> She asked if she could bring it into the room. As you can see Opo doesn't play well with others. Opo ended up having worms. She gave me pancur for treatment. Another plus for me, was she never suggested a shot.


Oh my garsh. That's funny ?. If that doesn't make you feel better about having one tort nothing will. I'm glad you got a good vet and caught the worms.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

I didn't get a good picture of the damage to the shell. But you can see the side is black. There was very little color on the edge of the carapace it was just about all black.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh. That's funny ?. If that doesn't make you feel better about having one tort nothing will. I'm glad you got a good vet and caught the worms.?


Yes for first impressions I feel good about her. She seems very knowledgeable. The only thing I disagreed with her was she feeds her sully watermelon.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We left New Zealand and flew to Sydney.
> 
> We arrived at our accommodation mid-morning, dumped our luggage and went for a walk in the rain; fortunately we had all the right gear.
> 
> Sydney Harbour Bridge with Luna Park in the background
> View attachment 320061
> 
> Sydney Opera House
> View attachment 320062
> 
> 
> In the Botanic Gardens
> View attachment 320063
> View attachment 320064
> 
> Australian Wood Duck
> View attachment 320065
> 
> Australian White Ibis - known locally as a Dump Chook or Bin Chicken
> View attachment 320066
> View attachment 320067
> 
> The view from our balcony as the weather got worse
> View attachment 320068


I always love to watch when ducks and geese do that little dance with their wings.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Heard on the radio the other day that the number of cold and flu cases have dropped dramatically this year so the masks are helping keep all bugs at bay. There was a discussion about whether we should continue wearing them even after covid is under control.


I was before covid started but realized that the cloth masks are so much better for me. Even if it's in the winter and I don't need protected from allergies they help with the cold air. I'm going to always use them from now on if needed.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes for first impressions I feel good about her. She seems very knowledgeable. The only thing I disagreed with her was she feeds her sully watermelon.


I wonder if that's wrong all of the time. I'm not disagreeing but just wondering. It has a lot of fluid and is supposedly good for your kidneys. It might be something good for constipation in a tortoise. I've never used it but... just a thought.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I wonder what they do with all of them?


Maybe they eat the eggs.
I just hope they don't eat the torts - some cultures do!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't get a good picture of the damage to the shell. But you can see the side is black. There was very little color on the edge of the carapace it was just about all black.


That's a definite ' Who are you and what are you doing in my space?' from Opo!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo went to the vet yesterday. This was the first time going to her. I am happy with this vet. They have a sully there that the side of the carapace and plastrom were smashed by a car. Florida Wild and Game brought it to them. It has become their rescue because no one claimed it.
> She asked if she could bring it into the room. As you can see Opo doesn't play well with others. Opo ended up having worms. She gave me pancur for treatment. Another plus for me, was she never suggested a shot.


Some place right in the comments it gives you the option to click on translate and it translates the comments for us Americans...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes for first impressions I feel good about her. She seems very knowledgeable. The only thing I disagreed with her was she feeds her sully watermelon.


I always feed my Sulcata watermelon as well. About the time of Spring going to Summer I'd get a watermelon, and throw it from my deck into the Sulcata pens. Gone in a few minutes. I don't believe that much is damaging. But does she feed it regularly? Maybe that tort needs hydration? I feed once a year, daily is bad


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I was before covid started but realized that the cloth masks are so much better for me. Even if it's in the winter and I don't need protected from allergies they help with the cold air. I'm going to always use them from now on if needed.


They’re brilliant for cold air. I am a real convert for that!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you. I spent my life bleaching and getting spiral perms so my hair was just ruined. Split ends, frizzy etc. So I got a haircut and SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! My hair is curly!!! I wash it, shake my head, and done. PS...In all my life I had straight hair, I cut it, and look at what happened. I have hated my hair most of my life, but even tho it's an 80's shag, I LOVE this...thanks!!!



More pictures please!!!
We need to see this hair do!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> That's quite a nice set up. Just like a cattle space. Nice shelters. And I see no poop on the ground.



With THAT many Sulcata together they probably ate it all themselves.? ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> With THAT many Sulcata together they probably ate it all themselves.? ??


That's obviously a business. Selling babies, etc. I doubt they're selling them for food as it takes too long to grow them up to that size. It looks like a cattle feed lot. So eggs and babies is my guess.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, this is the year it happens, folks. The City's road widening project is scheduled to begin construction this fall.

Because the crew will need 10' of working room to construct the retaining wall across the front of my property I'll have to allow the pond to dry up, catch the fish and turtles. The contract calls for them to line the pond when they're all done, and that means I'll be able to have a filter! Yea!

So I've ordered four 2'x3'x8' poly water troughs, one for each species - RES, Pacific pond, Florida softshell and Phrynops hillari. I have a few smaller water troughs on hand and if anyone gets aggressive I can move them.

I don't know how long it will take for the pond to seep into the earth along with evaporation, so I've turned off the drip already. Because of covid the time frame to get my poly tanks is 70 days.

The North African leopard yard is in the front, where all the construction will be going on, so later this summer I'll be moving the leopards to a more secure (from theft) location. I'll also have to block off some of the YF yard to keep them out of sight to the construction folks. There's also deserts and russians along the frontage. 

I'm turning into a nervous wreck.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I wonder if that's wrong all of the time. I'm not disagreeing but just wondering. It has a lot of fluid and is supposedly good for your kidneys. It might be something good for constipation in a tortoise. I've never used it but... just a thought.


I was always under the impression that the sugar was bad for their kidney's. She said it was good to get water in them. I agree with that but some of the members here say sugar is a no no.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That's obviously a business. Selling babies, etc. I doubt they're selling them for food as it takes too long to grow them up to that size. It looks like a cattle feed lot. So eggs and babies is my guess.


From the picture it looks like their carapace are pretty smooth.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I always feed my Sulcata watermelon as well. About the time of Spring going to Summer I'd get a watermelon, and throw it from my deck into the Sulcata pens. Gone in a few minutes. I don't believe that much is damaging. But does she feed it regularly? Maybe that tort needs hydration? I feed once a year, daily is bad


That's kinda what I was thinking. It's lots of fluids and a little sugar for a hurt tortoise still wondering.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, this is the year it happens, folks. The City's road widening project is scheduled to begin construction this fall.
> 
> Because the crew will need 10' of working room to construct the retaining wall across the front of my property I'll have to allow the pond to dry up, catch the fish and turtles. The contract calls for them to line the pond when they're all done, and that means I'll be able to have a filter! Yea!
> 
> So I've ordered four 2'x3'x8' poly water troughs, one for each species - RES, Pacific pond, Florida softshell and Phrynops hillari. I have a few smaller water troughs on hand and if anyone gets aggressive I can move them.
> 
> I don't know how long it will take for the pond to seep into the earth along with evaporation, so I've turned off the drip already. Because of covid the time frame to get my poly tanks is 70 days.
> 
> The North African leopard yard is in the front, where all the construction will be going on, so later this summer I'll be moving the leopards to a more secure (from theft) location. I'll also have to block off some of the YF yard to keep them out of sight to the construction folks. There's also deserts and russians along the frontage.
> 
> I'm turning into a nervous wreck.


Will the pond be the same size?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking. It's lots of fluids and a little sugar for a hurt tortoise still wondering.


I agree with that. When I first got Opo. The guy that sold me Opo said feed watermelon occasionally. To me that meant every other day. ? This forum got me straight about occasionally. ?
About every other month. I give Opo a peice of fruit.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, this is the year it happens, folks. The City's road widening project is scheduled to begin construction this fall.
> 
> Because the crew will need 10' of working room to construct the retaining wall across the front of my property I'll have to allow the pond to dry up, catch the fish and turtles. The contract calls for them to line the pond when they're all done, and that means I'll be able to have a filter! Yea!
> 
> So I've ordered four 2'x3'x8' poly water troughs, one for each species - RES, Pacific pond, Florida softshell and Phrynops hillari. I have a few smaller water troughs on hand and if anyone gets aggressive I can move them.
> 
> I don't know how long it will take for the pond to seep into the earth along with evaporation, so I've turned off the drip already. Because of covid the time frame to get my poly tanks is 70 days.
> 
> The North African leopard yard is in the front, where all the construction will be going on, so later this summer I'll be moving the leopards to a more secure (from theft) location. I'll also have to block off some of the YF yard to keep them out of sight to the construction folks. There's also deserts and russians along the frontage.
> 
> I'm turning into a nervous wreck.


You poor lady. I'll be thinking of you. I wish they would think of the people they're affecting when they dream up these projects.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Some place right in the comments it gives you the option to click on translate and it translates the comments for us Americans...


I have noticed that because I need to use it. Rose and I share the same FB page. Her family and friends speak in Tagalog. If I can find that post again I will look for more info. It was on the Tortoise Talk page.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree with that. When I first got Opo. The guy that sold me Opo said feed watermelon occasionally. To me that meant every other day. ? This forum got me straight about occasionally. ?
> About every other month. I give Opo a peice of fruit.


Yes. So far I've only given Sapphire wild strawberries which is probably no sugar but... the red color might be good in a pinch if he needs it. He'll eat every wild strawberry I offer. I figure he'll try something red. Maybe.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, this is the year it happens, folks. The City's road widening project is scheduled to begin construction this fall.
> 
> Because the crew will need 10' of working room to construct the retaining wall across the front of my property I'll have to allow the pond to dry up, catch the fish and turtles. The contract calls for them to line the pond when they're all done, and that means I'll be able to have a filter! Yea!
> 
> So I've ordered four 2'x3'x8' poly water troughs, one for each species - RES, Pacific pond, Florida softshell and Phrynops hillari. I have a few smaller water troughs on hand and if anyone gets aggressive I can move them.
> 
> I don't know how long it will take for the pond to seep into the earth along with evaporation, so I've turned off the drip already. Because of covid the time frame to get my poly tanks is 70 days.
> 
> The North African leopard yard is in the front, where all the construction will be going on, so later this summer I'll be moving the leopards to a more secure (from theft) location. I'll also have to block off some of the YF yard to keep them out of sight to the construction folks. There's also deserts and russians along the frontage.
> 
> I'm turning into a nervous wreck.


I hate change and something on that scale would tip me over the edge I think. 
I feel so sorry that you are going to have to put up with all that for what sounds like it will be a very long time.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, this is the year it happens, folks. The City's road widening project is scheduled to begin construction this fall.
> 
> Because the crew will need 10' of working room to construct the retaining wall across the front of my property I'll have to allow the pond to dry up, catch the fish and turtles. The contract calls for them to line the pond when they're all done, and that means I'll be able to have a filter! Yea!
> 
> So I've ordered four 2'x3'x8' poly water troughs, one for each species - RES, Pacific pond, Florida softshell and Phrynops hillari. I have a few smaller water troughs on hand and if anyone gets aggressive I can move them.
> 
> I don't know how long it will take for the pond to seep into the earth along with evaporation, so I've turned off the drip already. Because of covid the time frame to get my poly tanks is 70 days.
> 
> The North African leopard yard is in the front, where all the construction will be going on, so later this summer I'll be moving the leopards to a more secure (from theft) location. I'll also have to block off some of the YF yard to keep them out of sight to the construction folks. There's also deserts and russians along the frontage.
> 
> I'm turning into a nervous wreck.


Oh I've just seen something might come out of all this that might be good for you. I see a better way to pray. 1. Early arrival of your tanks. 2. Nobody bites each other. 3. Help from friends if you need it ???


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Will the pond be the same size?


It will be slightly smaller.


----------



## Ray--Opo

A friend of mine with a rattlesnake he killed. He also got a picture of a burrowing owl.


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is a 2018 article. But it breaks my heart. ?


Redirect Notice


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo went to the vet yesterday. This was the first time going to her. I am happy with this vet. They have a sully there that the side of the carapace and plastrom were smashed by a car. Florida Wild and Game brought it to them. It has become their rescue because no one claimed it.
> She asked if she could bring it into the room. As you can see Opo doesn't play well with others. Opo ended up having worms. She gave me pancur for treatment. Another plus for me, was she never suggested a shot.


That was great...Opo's one chance to jump a possible female & she's wisked away. Lucy got away with the football again, Charlie Brown. Poor Opo..... or was it totally in reverse & she was coming for him?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> That's obviously a business. Selling babies, etc. I doubt they're selling them for food as it takes too long to grow them up to that size. It looks like a cattle feed lot. So eggs and babies is my guess.



So they are in it to sell their eggs and babies??? But there are sooo many?!???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Well, this is the year it happens, folks. The City's road widening project is scheduled to begin construction this fall.
> 
> Because the crew will need 10' of working room to construct the retaining wall across the front of my property I'll have to allow the pond to dry up, catch the fish and turtles. The contract calls for them to line the pond when they're all done, and that means I'll be able to have a filter! Yea!
> 
> So I've ordered four 2'x3'x8' poly water troughs, one for each species - RES, Pacific pond, Florida softshell and Phrynops hillari. I have a few smaller water troughs on hand and if anyone gets aggressive I can move them.
> 
> I don't know how long it will take for the pond to seep into the earth along with evaporation, so I've turned off the drip already. Because of covid the time frame to get my poly tanks is 70 days.
> 
> The North African leopard yard is in the front, where all the construction will be going on, so later this summer I'll be moving the leopards to a more secure (from theft) location. I'll also have to block off some of the YF yard to keep them out of sight to the construction folks. There's also deserts and russians along the frontage.
> 
> I'm turning into a nervous wreck.



Get “Arlo” cameras for outside and put them EVERYWHERE!!!! I wouldn’t trust anyone. They are easy to set up. And you can watch your property from INSIDE your house. 
I am sorry you are going through this but it will be ok... and you’ll get your tanks.?
But please get some kind of cameras.
That will put your mind at ease...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> That was great...Opo's one chance to jump a possible female & she's wisked away. Lucy got away with the football again, Charlie Brown. Poor Opo..... or was it totally in reverse & she was coming for him?


You were right the first time. Opo is a male and the other was female.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: A day in 3 parts...

Sydney’s public transport system includes the ferries, so we took one from Circular Quay to Double Tree Bay in the morning. We had a good view of the city and Luna Park the vintage theme park. When JoesDad worked in Sydney his apartment was just behind Luna Park.






Then we did a long walk to Centennial Park amd a spot of bird and bat watching. There are tens of thousands of Flying Fox fruit bats roosting in the trees and they’re very noisy!



The first bird we saw was, appropriately, a Laughing Kookaburra. 



Crested Pigeon



Corellas



Magpie Lark



In the evening we went to the opera. We saw Faust in the Opera House.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, this is the year it happens, folks. The City's road widening project is scheduled to begin construction this fall.
> 
> Because the crew will need 10' of working room to construct the retaining wall across the front of my property I'll have to allow the pond to dry up, catch the fish and turtles. The contract calls for them to line the pond when they're all done, and that means I'll be able to have a filter! Yea!
> 
> So I've ordered four 2'x3'x8' poly water troughs, one for each species - RES, Pacific pond, Florida softshell and Phrynops hillari. I have a few smaller water troughs on hand and if anyone gets aggressive I can move them.
> 
> I don't know how long it will take for the pond to seep into the earth along with evaporation, so I've turned off the drip already. Because of covid the time frame to get my poly tanks is 70 days.
> 
> The North African leopard yard is in the front, where all the construction will be going on, so later this summer I'll be moving the leopards to a more secure (from theft) location. I'll also have to block off some of the YF yard to keep them out of sight to the construction folks. There's also deserts and russians along the frontage.
> 
> I'm turning into a nervous wreck.


What an upset  This would stress anyone out. Let’s hope they work quickly and cleanly when the time comes. Big electronic hugs don’t seem enough


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
We had quite a frost again this morning to start our grey day with temps not expected to get much above 4C and back into the minuses tonight. Still too early to pack away the woolly scarves and gloves!
Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: A day in 3 parts...
> 
> Sydney’s public transport system includes the ferries, so we took one from Circular Quay to Double Tree Bay in the morning. We had a good view of the city and Luna Park the vintage theme park. When JoesDad worked in Sydney his apartment was just behind Luna Park.
> View attachment 320137
> View attachment 320138
> View attachment 320139
> View attachment 320140
> 
> 
> Then we did a long walk to Centennial Park amd a spot of bird and bat watching. There are tens of thousands of Flying Fox fruit bats roosting in the trees and they’re very noisy!
> View attachment 320144
> View attachment 320142
> 
> The first bird we saw was, appropriately, a Laughing Kookaburra.
> View attachment 320141
> 
> 
> Crested Pigeon
> View attachment 320143
> 
> 
> Corellas
> View attachment 320145
> 
> 
> Magpie Lark
> View attachment 320146
> 
> 
> In the evening we went to the opera. We saw Faust in the Opera House.
> View attachment 320147
> View attachment 320148
> View attachment 320149


Fantastic pics again.

Kookaburra sits on an old gum tree
Merry little king of the bush is he
Laugh Kookaburra, laugh kokkaburra
How gay your life must be.
(A song we used to sing in school when I was a kid and never forgotten)

Isn't that the QM2 in your harbour pics?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Fantastic pics again.
> 
> Kookaburra sits on an old gum tree
> Merry little king of the bush is he
> Laugh Kookaburra, laugh kokkaburra
> How gay your life must be.
> (A song we used to sing in school when I was a kid and never forgotten)
> 
> Isn't that the QM2 in your harbour pics?


No that one’s the Costa Deliziosa. She left overnight and QM2 replaced her.

There seemed to be a cycle of berthing for the cruise ships. There were anchorages in the bay they used and shuttled their passengers to shore in launches and they all took a short turn at mooring at the quay. They were only ever at the quay for a few hours before they moved back out into the bay.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’m with Lyn today wishing all of you (and Lyn) a peaceful Sunday.. I like peace I’ve got to replant some of my inside started seedlings outside today.. and my daughters very good friend is getting baptized so we will go watch and celebrate that for her.. other than that, ...... peace)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I hate change and something on that scale would tip me over the edge I think.
> I feel so sorry that you are going to have to put up with all that for what sounds like it will be a very long time.


You know that project scares me. Your house, to me, represents home, apple pie living and security. I know how you are, but maybe, you need help and I could go help you catch them all cuz you *KNOW* you can't shouldn't do that alone.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> More pictures please!!!
> We need to see this hair do!! ?


I posted it once, that's enuf for me...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> That's obviously a business. Selling babies, etc. I doubt they're selling them for food as it takes too long to grow them up to that size. It looks like a cattle feed lot. So eggs and babies is my guess.


I agree


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> I have noticed that because I need to use it. Rose and I share the same FB page. Her family and friends speak in Tagalog. If I can find that post again I will look for more info. It was on the Tortoise Talk page.


You can click on translate on any photo and it translate


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> No that one’s the Costa Deliziosa. She left overnight and QM2 replaced her.
> 
> There seemed to be a cycle of berthing for the cruise ships. There were anchorages in the bay they used and shuttled their passengers to shore in launches and they all took a short turn at mooring at the quay. They were only ever at the quay for a few hours before they moved back out into the bay.


Ah, I thought that was the distinctive red funnel of the Cunard line.
My mistake.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> You know that project scares me. Your house, to me, represents home, apple pie living and security. I know how you are, but maybe, you need help and I could go help you catch them all cuz you *KNOW* you can't shouldn't do that alone.


Sorry, I commented in the wrong spot. This was meant for Yvonne G


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry, I commented in the wrong spot. This was meant for Yvonne G


I guessed so - no one would associate my house with apple pie living!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I guessed so - no one would associate my house with apple pie living!!


Well, actually, not Yvonne's either. She does not really cook, her microwave is the same one she got new in 1850 takes 3 strong men to move it. She doesn't like housework. Her guest bathroom is called "The Crystal Shining Bathroom" 
(I think), when I use it, I have to wipe down everything, water spots not allowed lol. What I meant about apple pie is the feeling, the emotion of that kind of memory.
Trying to explain. About 6-8 months into the beginnings of Covid my close friend and neighbor and I kinda looked at each other and said, "this is our new normal. Life as we know it will never be the same". That's how I sorta feel about her house and animals and especially the pond turtles. Plus...now it's a 2 lane 55 mph zone...when I am at Y's house, I am VERY aware of the traffic noise, loud exhaust, way loud Rap noise, dust and rocks. Years ago traffic on that street was minimal, is it now going to 4 freakin lanes? Will it be designated a state hiway, with state speed limits? It just sounds horrid to me that my sister has to go thru this. 4 lanes of rush hour type traffic? The quiet and peaceful resort will now sound like the I-10 in Lalaland or NASCAR

@Yvonne G 
Now I will know for sure, I wanna know about Scruffy, my res


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Had to laugh out loud at the microwave comment. You're right, of course. It was about 30 years old, maybe older, and still worked perfectly fine, however, when my daughter had to come here to help me with during my infirmity (?) she worried that such an old microwave might be leaking out harmful rays, so she bought me a new one for Christmas. And yes, it took three strong men to move the old one outta' there!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Had to laugh out loud at the microwave comment. You're right, of course. It was about 30 years old, maybe older, and still worked perfectly fine, however, when my daughter had to come here to help me with during my infirmity (?) she worried that such an old microwave might be leaking out harmful rays, so she bought me a new one for Christmas. And yes, it took three strong men to move the old one outta' there!!


See! All you people thought I was exaggerating, well maybe the 1850 comment was a slight exaggeration


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Ah, I thought that was the distinctive red funnel of the Cunard line.
> My mistake.


Looking at it again. Maybe the changeover had happened and that is the QM2


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those who guessed, many were close. Yes, a hanger, but a tool hanger for in the wood shop. Yes, i could have just banged a few nails or screws into the wall, but what fun or look is that, especially in a wood working shop?

So.......as a reminder, a look back on the creation of a customized tool hanger. 

The Start



Some Shaker Pegs



Picasso Touches the Pegs



Boring a Few Holes



No Pain Stain & Finishing



Ready to Hang the Tools


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Looking at it again. Maybe the changeover had happened and that is the QM2


This is my nephew on QM2 when he was 3rd or maybe even 2nd engineer.
He was on the QM2 between Southampton and Australia while he was covering for a ship mate.
I think he looks very dashing, but then I suppose I am biased!


----------



## JoesMum

Our walk today was at Sevenoaks Wildlife Reserve. Lots of signs of spring: courting Great Crested Grebes,




Frogspawn



Rowdy Canada Geese



Grey heron on the nest with partner nearby




Common Gull (which isn’t that common)



Mr and Mrs Shoveller



Mr Tufted Duck


----------



## Maro2Bear

Every few years we cut back the Maple (Acer) tree that sits right in the middle of our front garden. We started today, not sure if we will get finished up, but, a work in progress. My Chief Engineer & Resident Arborist gave me the plan of attack for the rest....


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: A day in 3 parts...
> 
> Sydney’s public transport system includes the ferries, so we took one from Circular Quay to Double Tree Bay in the morning. We had a good view of the city and Luna Park the vintage theme park. When JoesDad worked in Sydney his apartment was just behind Luna Park.
> View attachment 320137
> View attachment 320138
> View attachment 320139
> View attachment 320140
> 
> 
> Then we did a long walk to Centennial Park amd a spot of bird and bat watching. There are tens of thousands of Flying Fox fruit bats roosting in the trees and they’re very noisy!
> View attachment 320144
> View attachment 320142
> 
> The first bird we saw was, appropriately, a Laughing Kookaburra.
> View attachment 320141
> 
> 
> Crested Pigeon
> View attachment 320143
> 
> 
> Corellas
> View attachment 320145
> 
> 
> Magpie Lark
> View attachment 320146
> 
> 
> In the evening we went to the opera. We saw Faust in the Opera House.
> View attachment 320147
> View attachment 320148
> View attachment 320149


Wow those are so good I can't pick which one is best


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Our walk today was at Sevenoaks Wildlife Reserve. Lots of signs of spring: courting Great Crested Grebes,
> View attachment 320183
> View attachment 320186
> 
> 
> Frogspawn
> View attachment 320184
> 
> 
> Rowdy Canada Geese
> View attachment 320188
> 
> 
> Grey heron on the nest with partner nearby
> View attachment 320187
> View attachment 320190
> 
> 
> Common Gull (which isn’t that common)
> View attachment 320185
> 
> 
> Mr and Mrs Shoveller
> View attachment 320189
> 
> 
> Mr Tufted Duck
> View attachment 320191
> 
> 
> View attachment 320192
> View attachment 320193


All of them are so good but this time I do have a favorite 2. The little couple in the first 2.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> This is my nephew on QM2 when he was 3rd or maybe even 2nd engineer.
> He was on the QM2 between Southampton and Australia while he was covering for a ship mate.
> I think he looks very dashing, but then I suppose I am biased!
> View attachment 320178


Well yes, I think he looks like a hard working and dashing guy... Is he the one that got married lately. Is so, my best to them.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> For those who guessed, many were close. Yes, a hanger, but a tool hanger for in the wood shop. Yes, i could have just banged a few nails or screws into the wall, but what fun or look is that, especially in a wood working shop?
> 
> So.......as a reminder, a look back on the creation of a customized tool hanger.
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 320172
> 
> 
> Some Shaker Pegs
> View attachment 320173
> 
> 
> Picasso Touches the Pegs
> View attachment 320174
> 
> 
> Boring a Few Holes
> View attachment 320175
> 
> 
> No Pain Stain & Finishing
> View attachment 320176
> 
> 
> Ready to Hang the Tools
> View attachment 320177


Maybe you will do a rolling pin next!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Maybe you will do a rolling pin next!



Yeah....a rolling pin is actually pretty easy.....


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well yes, I think he looks like a hard working and dashing guy... Is he the one that got married lately. Is so, my best to them.?


Yes it was and thank you Cathie - almost 2 years ago and he now lives in Las Vegas - when he's not away working on his current ship.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Grilled outside today- street style tacos with chicken, shrimp & corn grilled over open flames. Made the pico de gallo earlier this morning for it.


----------



## EllieMay

I played in the sun yesterday with friends so today I worked in the yard all day.. it was time to get all the outside water faucets back on and the sprinklers going again. I also made a big dent in my chicken pens for the new babies that are coming. I’m pretty excited!


----------



## Quixx66

I went to look at an apartment. I asked the owner if my tort would be allowed. She said her much younger brother-in-law has ‘several’ and steams them in the bathroom with his mother’s help.

Long story short, Matteo the Western Hermann’s is welcome.


----------



## Lyn W

Quixx66 said:


> I went to look at an apartment. I asked the owner if my tort would be allowed. She said her much younger brother-in-law has ‘several’ and steams them in the bathroom with his mother’s help.
> 
> Long story short, Matteo the Western Hermann’s is welcome.


Steams them? Why?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning, all. 
It's still quite chilly here but bright and sunny.
Have to make the most of it - rain is on the horizon for the rest of the week. 
Lola is waiting for his breakfast so I'd better go and see to his lordship.
Hope everyone has a good day.
TTFN


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Steams them? Why?


Humidity.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Grilled outside today- street style tacos with chicken, shrimp & corn grilled over open flames. Made the pico de gallo earlier this morning for it.


Yum!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning, all.
> It's still quite chilly here but bright and sunny.
> Have to make the most of it - rain is on the horizon for the rest of the week.
> Lola is waiting for his breakfast so I'd better go and see to his lordship.
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> TTFN



Good morning right back at ya! ?
I just wanted to chime in and say...
Yesterday I knocked on my torts’ door and said “House keeping!” ?
( I even smiled as I said it..?)
.....rushed her out of her night box and proceeded to clean it.?
When the night time fell upon us 
I rushed her back to her night box forgetting to feed her.! ?
At midnight I remembered and ran out to her... only to knock at the door whispering,
“Room service?” ...
Since when did Covid change my job to 
My torts maid????? Or lackie??
I feel like the kings peasant who has to try the food first to see if it’s been poisoned !!
?— God I miss my boss. At least I can tell him where to go if he asks for a coffee! ?


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We did a day trip to Taronga Zoo. Lots of really good displays of native species 

Koala



Red Kangaroo



Emu



Koala



Cassowary



Tasmanian Devil

Wallaby



A very exotic looking pigeon



Not native but very cute 13 month old tiger



As interesting as what’s on display is the native wildlife that is roaming free at Taronga. Water Dragons are everywhere just basking on paths, rocks or swimming in any available water. 



Brush turkeys are everywhere too.



Kookaburras are on the lookout for small children with sandwiches 



and the spiders are huge.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Humidity.


I did wonder if it was that but it's not something I've ever read about people usually doing.
I think I'd be worried they'd inhale too much steam.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We did a day trip to Taronga Zoo. Lots of really good displays of native species
> 
> Koala
> View attachment 320285
> 
> 
> Red Kangaroo
> View attachment 320286
> 
> 
> Emu
> View attachment 320287
> 
> 
> Koala
> View attachment 320288
> 
> 
> Cassowary
> View attachment 320289
> 
> 
> Tasmanian Devil
> View attachment 320290
> Wallaby
> View attachment 320291
> 
> 
> A very exotic looking pigeon
> View attachment 320292
> 
> 
> Not native but very cute 13 month old tiger
> View attachment 320293
> 
> 
> As interesting as what’s on display is the native wildlife that is roaming free at Taronga. Water Dragons are everywhere just basking on paths, rocks or swimming in any available water.
> View attachment 320294
> 
> 
> Brush turkeys are everywhere too.
> View attachment 320295
> 
> 
> Kookaburras are on the lookout for small children with sandwiches
> View attachment 320296
> 
> 
> and the spiders are huge.
> View attachment 320297


They're all great but I especially love the sleeping koala slouching in his seat.

Congratulations on an excellent tv appearance Linda, you looked and sounded very professional.???
Is Annette the lady who died suddenly last year?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning right back at ya! ?
> I just wanted to chime in and say...
> Yesterday I knocked on my torts’ door and said “House keeping!” ?
> ( I even smiled as I said it..?)
> .....rushed her out of her night box and proceeded to clean it.?
> When the night time fell upon us
> I rushed her back to her night box forgetting to feed her.! ?
> At midnight I remembered and ran out to her... only to knock at the door whispering,
> “Room service?” ...
> Since when did Covid change my job to
> My torts maid????? Or lackie??
> I feel like the kings peasant who has to try the food first to see if it’s been poisoned !!
> ?— God I miss my boss. At least I can tell him where to go if he asks for a coffee! ?



Dogs have owners, cats and torts have slaves!!

I had to drag a grumpy Lola out for a nice long soak today; he kept giving me the evil eye all the time he was in there. Then I blocked his door so he had to bask and stretch his legs for a while which he also wasn't happy about.
He did peep out at the garden but made no attempt to venture into it. 
Must be like us dipping a toe in the cold sea and thinking, 'There's no way I'm going any further!'
He's back in his cosy hide now so he'll be much happier.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> They're all great but I especially love the sleeping koala slouching in his seat.
> 
> Congratulations on an excellent tv appearance Linda, you looked and sounded very professional.???
> Is Annette the lady who died suddenly last year?


Thank you Lyn. Yes, Annette is the lady who died suddenly. It was nice to see her again ?


----------



## JoesMum

I just checked my trail cameras. The hedgehog has visited every night since emerging from hibernation. And a fox knows there’s food to be had, but can’t get to it  The food is supermarket kitten biscuits which are cheaper, and generally better quality, than some of the hedgehog food brands.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Thank you Lyn. Yes, Annette is the lady who died suddenly. It was nice to see her again ?


It's very sad. I thought she must have been older but she certainly wasn't.
It's a wonderful tribute to her that the sanctuary is carrying on.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I just checked my trail cameras. The hedgehog has visited every night since emerging from hibernation. And a fox knows there’s food to be had, but can’t get to it  The food is supermarket kitten biscuits which are cheaper, and generally better quality, than some of the hedgehog food brands.
> View attachment 320298
> View attachment 320299


Are your trail cameras wired Linda?
Mine uses 8 batteries which don't last long at all even with everything on the lowest settings.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We did a day trip to Taronga Zoo. Lots of really good displays of native species
> 
> Koala
> View attachment 320285
> 
> 
> Red Kangaroo
> View attachment 320286
> 
> 
> Emu
> View attachment 320287
> 
> 
> Koala
> View attachment 320288
> 
> 
> Cassowary
> View attachment 320289
> 
> 
> Tasmanian Devil
> View attachment 320290
> Wallaby
> View attachment 320291
> 
> 
> A very exotic looking pigeon
> View attachment 320292
> 
> 
> Not native but very cute 13 month old tiger
> View attachment 320293
> 
> 
> As interesting as what’s on display is the native wildlife that is roaming free at Taronga. Water Dragons are everywhere just basking on paths, rocks or swimming in any available water.
> View attachment 320294
> 
> 
> Brush turkeys are everywhere too.
> View attachment 320295
> 
> 
> Kookaburras are on the lookout for small children with sandwiches
> View attachment 320296
> 
> 
> and the spiders are huge.
> View attachment 320297


Ohhh MY HEART!!! I just loved this at least 20 times!!


----------



## EllieMay

I have some trail camera pics I’m going to load and share with you!!

This post is hopefully going to serve as my reminder when I get home amd settled tonight!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Reading on reasons why tortoises get worms. I found out the poo that snails and slugs leave behind can be a cause. I have a ton of snails and find them on the cactus. Guess I will start washing the cactus before Opo eats them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Reading on reasons why tortoises get worms. I found out the poo that snails and slugs leave behind can be a cause. I have a ton of snails and find them on the cactus. Guess I will start washing the cactus before Opo eats them.




Hey @Ray--Opo check with Opo, he might want his cactus served up authentically! (Ps....my pads are starting to grow & soon ready to go back outside - maybe next weekend.)









Authentic Mexican Cactus Leaves Salad (Ensalada De Nopales)


This is an authentic Mexican cactus leaves salad (Ensalada de nopales), a very refreshing salad for the summer.




www.thebossykitchen.com


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes it was and thank you Cathie - almost 2 years ago and he now lives in Las Vegas - when he's not away working on his current ship.


That's what I was thinking. I'm glad to see they're still having fun ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Reading on reasons why tortoises get worms. I found out the poo that snails and slugs leave behind can be a cause. I have a ton of snails and find them on the cactus. Guess I will start washing the cactus before Opo eats them.


My yard is full of snails. Maybe that's why Sapphire is so picky about what blade of grass he'll eat. He's a total vegan and sniffs everything before he eats it. I've always thought that might be why.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Are your trail cameras wired Linda?
> Mine uses 8 batteries which don't last long at all even with everything on the lowest settings.


Mine are all battery powered. One only likes good quality non-rechargeable batteries ... I’m using Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA.

The other two have rechargables. Someone recommended Panasonic Eneloop Pro batteries and they are way better than anything else I’ve tried. I got them from Amazon


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Reading on reasons why tortoises get worms. I found out the poo that snails and slugs leave behind can be a cause. I have a ton of snails and find them on the cactus. Guess I will start washing the cactus before Opo eats them.


Yes, unfortunately snail and slug trails are responsible for a lot of parasite transmission.

Hedgehogs get lungworm from eating slugs and snails and from the trail being on other foods.

You do need to be scrupulous with hygiene. Make sure dishes get washed thoroughly every day. Hose off slabs user as plates. Remove leftover food outdoors at the end of the day.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo check with Opo, he might want his cactus served up authentically! (Ps....my pads are starting to grow & soon ready to go back outside - maybe next weekend.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Mexican Cactus Leaves Salad (Ensalada De Nopales)
> 
> 
> This is an authentic Mexican cactus leaves salad (Ensalada de nopales), a very refreshing salad for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thebossykitchen.com


Florida is a good place to find them in any grocery store. A few years ago we had them in krogers but not lately. I looked because I wanted to try them myself. I love okra, zucchini, and those types of plants with mucilage.


----------



## JoesMum

A few snaps of me on tv


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> A few snaps of me on tv
> View attachment 320300
> View attachment 320301
> View attachment 320302


I would love to watch it. If I knew the station and time plus name of the show. I'm almost certain the reason I got to watch the highschool thing from Carol was it was televised. Maybe not but I remember it took a little bit to find it.


----------



## Quixx66

Lyn W said:


> Steams them? Why?


I didn’t ask because the landlady isn’t their owner, but I surmised it was in lieu of soaking. I assumed they’ve been doing it for a while. ??‍


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I would love to watch it. If I knew the station and time plus name of the show. I'm almost certain the reason I got to watch the highschool thing from Carol was it was televised. Maybe not but I remember it took a little bit to find it.


BBC1 Escape to the country 3pm GMT today, repeated at 7am GMT Thursday on BBC2.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Mine are all battery powered. One only likes good quality non-rechargeable batteries ... I’m using Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA.
> 
> The other two have rechargables. Someone recommended Panasonic Eneloop Pro batteries and they are way better than anything else I’ve tried. I got them from Amazon


Thanks I'll take a look at Amazon.
I've been using Duracell Ultra but will try the Panasonic.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A few snaps of me on tv
> View attachment 320300
> View attachment 320301
> View attachment 320302


..........she was a natural!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> BBC1 Escape to the country 3pm GMT today, repeated at 7am GMT Thursday on BBC2.


I did find out I have to do a VPN to do this. I remember doing that but I'm not brave enough today. I did find it though. It's series 21: 28 High Weald.?. Maybe my computer would be better as my phone doesn't have a lot of gigs and the app may take too many.?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> ..........she was a natural!


It turns out the first property was bought by someone I know; she moves in on Friday!


----------



## Maggie3fan

My very closest friend and caregiver suffered a stroke Saturday morning. My _caregiver_, she's even younger than I, but crap this wasn't supposed to happen. It has taken me by surprise, I never expected this, and I am shocked and not quite sure how to act or feel.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Finished building the metal fence for the Leopards outdoor enclosure so it now has two fence barriers. Next I add mulch and build a nightbox. Made creme brulee today and it turned out great!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Finished building the metal fence for the Leopards outdoor enclosure so it now has two fence barriers. Next I add mulch and build a nightbox. Made creme brulee today and it turned out great!


Will you marry me???


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Will you marry me???


HahA gotta make 25 years with the first one later this year!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> HahA gotta make 25 years with the first one later this year!


But, but, I want somebody to cook for me. I like to eat, but hate to cook and don't do it well...lol


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> My very closest friend and caregiver suffered a stroke Saturday morning. My _caregiver_, she's even younger than I, but crap this wasn't supposed to happen. It has taken me by surprise, I never expected this, and I am shocked and not quite sure how to act or feel.


I'm so sorry for your friend. Do you know bad the stroke was yet?


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> But, but, I want somebody to cook for me. I like to eat, but hate to cook and don't do it well...lol


I watched an episode of Bar Rescue. The new cuisine for the redone bar was bringing out a sizzling piece of steel to the table & you got to cook your seafood or meat on the sizzling steel. When I go out to eat, I'm not paying for me to cook. 

I am so tired of MY own cooking!! Dan's idea of cooking is a tortilla wrap with peanut butter & cheese. Your wife got lucky, Blackdog!!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My very closest friend and caregiver suffered a stroke Saturday morning. My _caregiver_, she's even younger than I, but crap this wasn't supposed to happen. It has taken me by surprise, I never expected this, and I am shocked and not quite sure how to act or feel.


Sorry for you and your friend caregiver. It's so strange how that happens. My supposedly healthy dad died at 38 years old from cardiac arrest. My 42 year old son could have died lately from a blockage in his heart and came through it despite his horrible health problems. She lived and hopefully it won't take away so much that she can't be happy.??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> I watched an episode of Bar Rescue. The new cuisine for the redone bar was bringing out a sizzling piece of steel to the table & you got to cook your seafood or meat on the sizzling steel. When I go out to eat, I'm not paying for me to cook.
> 
> I am so tired of MY own cooking!! Dan's idea of cooking is a tortilla wrap with peanut butter & cheese. Your wife got lucky, Blackdog!!


Oh no I got lucky!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> But, but, I want somebody to cook for me. I like to eat, but hate to cook and don't do it well...lol


She has a smile that makes you want to make her happy.? just ask him.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> My very closest friend and caregiver suffered a stroke Saturday morning. My _caregiver_, she's even younger than I, but crap this wasn't supposed to happen. It has taken me by surprise, I never expected this, and I am shocked and not quite sure how to act or feel.



I am so sorry to hear this. I hope she will be ok. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Now, you can be there for her.
Sometimes just a friendly face and conversation goes a long way. 
Praying for a full recovery. ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Finished building the metal fence for the Leopards outdoor enclosure so it now has two fence barriers. Next I add mulch and build a nightbox. Made creme brulee today and it turned out great!



While the creme brûlée looks fantastic, I thought you were gonna show us....
THE FENCE! ?
I was excited to see it; but all I got was a craving for CREME BRÛLÉE!! ?


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> My very closest friend and caregiver suffered a stroke Saturday morning. My _caregiver_, she's even younger than I, but crap this wasn't supposed to happen. It has taken me by surprise, I never expected this, and I am shocked and not quite sure how to act or feel.


So sorry to read this Maggie. I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Finished building the metal fence for the Leopards outdoor enclosure so it now has two fence barriers. Next I add mulch and build a nightbox. Made creme brulee today and it turned out great!


The creme brulee looks great!


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We spent the day on a lengthy hike through Sydney Harbour National Park roughly following the line of the bay. The wildlife ID thoroughly tested us; thank goodness for the internet!




New Holland Honeyeater



Arboreal Termite nest



Tiger Moth




Laughing Kookaburras



Millipede



Water Dragon


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> My very closest friend and caregiver suffered a stroke Saturday morning. My _caregiver_, she's even younger than I, but crap this wasn't supposed to happen. It has taken me by surprise, I never expected this, and I am shocked and not quite sure how to act or feel.


So sorry to hear about your friend and hope she makes a good recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a lovely day here today but this is the calm before the storm.
Heavy rain and high winds are expected tomorrow and in to Thursday. 
I don't mind the rain - it's the strong winds that make me nervous.
Shouldn't complain really it's not been too bad lately. 
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Finally some much nicer weather on the near horizon. Finished pruning our front Maple tree yesterday, it’s good for a few more years. Off kayaking tomorrow, today cleaning up the pruned limbs.

Finished Pruning



And the Outlook


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Finally some much nicer weather on the near horizon. Finished pruning our front Maple tree yesterday, it’s good for a few more years. Off kayaking tomorrow, today cleaning up the pruned limbs.
> 
> Finished Pruning
> View attachment 320347
> 
> 
> And the Outlook
> View attachment 320346


Good morning!? 
AWSOME JOB PRUNING!!!!!
The tree looks amazing!!!
Can you come do mine?? ?
My one tree is hanging on my neighbors shed after the storms this winter..
I cannot wait to get out there and cut it...
Once again, you did an amazing job!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> While the creme brûlée looks fantastic, I thought you were gonna show us....
> THE FENCE! ?
> I was excited to see it; but all I got was a craving for CREME BRÛLÉE!! ?


As requested fence! I made the gate out of a pice of fence and 2” square tube. Gate open has stops so it can’t be pushed open by the Leopard. Just waiting to pickup the reed fencing that I will line the fence with to make it safer and fancier. The gate area will get full bamboo pieces to cover it since it borders the dog area. Beautiful weather this week in RVA almost 70 today


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's a lovely day here today but this is the calm before the storm.
> Heavy rain and high winds are expected tomorrow and in to Thursday.
> I don't mind the rain - it's the strong winds that make me nervous.
> Shouldn't complain really it's not been too bad lately.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


We had that storm yesterday, high winds and pouring rain. Wind has always scared me. In my big truck I was always afraid of being blown over. Now that I'm older, I am still afraid of wind, as I don't want a house to land on me...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning!?
> AWSOME JOB PRUNING!!!!!
> The tree looks amazing!!!
> Can you come do mine?? ?
> My one tree is hanging on my neighbors shed after the storms this winter..
> I cannot wait to get out there and cut it...
> Once again, you did an amazing job!!



Thanks.....now the shredding of the limbs. I have a shredder that will do nice work - turn it into mulch for the flower beds.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Reed fencing and mulch picked up


----------



## JoesMum

There’s one thing better than seeing a hedgehog on my trail camera... seeing two hedgehogs  The smaller one balled in an awkward spot so some shoving ensued

First glimose



Obstructed entry





Obstructed exit





Investigating the obstruction


----------



## JoesMum

We did another 10 mile walk today round - it was lovely in the spring sunshine. Unfortunately, as Lyn has said, this is the calm before the storm!

Hadlow Tower - a folly that is now a holiday home



An old bridge at Yalding



Picnic lunch spot by the river Medway. This river is a navigation, but they’re maintaining the lock gates downstream so they have lowered the level.



An American Mink. This isn’t a native species . Animal rights activists released them from a fur farm years ago and now they’re doing enormous damage to native wildlife. I have reported the sighting.



A Little Egret


----------



## Braeden p

Cathie G said:


> I really liked your cube in a cube sculpture of wood and wanted to share a picture because, Another of my brothers retired from the airforce. He's taking a college course working with metal. He made a cube in a cube and shared a picture of it today with me. He loves working with metal like that because it feels like sculpturing to him. When I first saw yours I thought of him... and vice versa.
> View attachment 311716


I just got my first lathe and that takes skill to get good finish on alum and those cubes are so cool im going to make one once i get a 4 jaw chuck for my lathe


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Finally some much nicer weather on the near horizon. Finished pruning our front Maple tree yesterday, it’s good for a few more years. Off kayaking tomorrow, today cleaning up the pruned limbs.
> 
> Finished Pruning
> View attachment 320347
> 
> 
> And the Outlook
> View attachment 320346


Our clocks don't go forward until the last Sunday of the month which I think is the 28th.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> We had that storm yesterday, high winds and pouring rain. Wind has always scared me. In my big truck I was always afraid of being blown over. Now that I'm older, I am still afraid of wind, as I don't want a house to land on me...


I'm a bit worried about my old wooden conservatory. 
It's coming down this spring - if the winds don't do it for me this week.
I certainly won't be spending much time out there in the next few days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think I forgot to post this pix here two weeks back right at our last snowfall.


----------



## Cathie G

Braeden p said:


> I just got my first lathe and that takes skill to get good finish on alum and those cubes are so cool im going to make one once i get a 4 jaw chuck for my lathe


I think it's such a great skill. I wish I could. I'm not able because I just can't do the machines. The noise and vibration bothers me. I feel more at peace with hand tools.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our clocks don't go forward until the last Sunday of the month which I think is the 28th.


I think ours spring forward next week. Maybe this year it won't be so bothersome. I'm doing everything an hour earlier including bedtime. That means I'll be able to stay up until 9pm instead of 8?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Braeden p said:


> I just got my first lathe and that takes skill to get good finish on alum and those cubes are so cool im going to make one once i get a 4 jaw chuck for my lathe



Hey, do you have a wood lathe or a metal lathe? The one I made I was able to use my drill press.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Reed fence up and started the big bamboo barrier. Do I have to unbag the mulch or will my Leopard tear em apart and spread it like he does with everything else in his indoor enclosure. Well y’all have a good rest of the day off to play tennis with the wife


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> As requested fence! I made the gate out of a pice of fence and 2” square tube. Gate open has stops so it can’t be pushed open by the Leopard. Just waiting to pickup the reed fencing that I will line the fence with to make it safer and fancier. The gate area will get full bamboo pieces to cover it since it borders the dog area. Beautiful weather this week in RVA almost 70 today
> 
> View attachment 320352
> View attachment 320353



Now THATS better! 
That looks really good!
I like your tort house (especially the “Hello Kitty” sticker MY FAVORITE) ?
You did a great job! 
Gives me inspiration....
Oh....yea......
and how was the creme brûlée? ?
Didn’t make mine yet....?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Afternoon sunshine in our sunroom


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Reed fence up and started the big bamboo barrier. Do I have to unban the mulch or will my Leopard tear em apart and spread it like he does with everything else in his indoor enclosure. Well y’all have a good rest of the day off to play tennis with the wife


Unbag the mulch and let him spread it. If your tort unbags it by shredding the bag, there’ll be plstics released into the environment which isn’t good. We need to be careful with plastics


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey, do you have a wood lathe or a metal lathe? The one I made I was able to use my drill press.


?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> My very closest friend and caregiver suffered a stroke Saturday morning. My _caregiver_, she's even younger than I, but crap this wasn't supposed to happen. It has taken me by surprise, I never expected this, and I am shocked and not quite sure how to act or feel.


Oh no... I’m so sorry for her and for you. I do hope she is able to make a full recovery. Hugs Maggie!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: We spent the day on a lengthy hike through Sydney Harbour National Park roughly following the line of the bay. The wildlife ID thoroughly tested us; thank goodness for the internet!
> 
> View attachment 320337
> 
> 
> New Holland Honeyeater
> View attachment 320338
> 
> 
> Arboreal Termite nest
> View attachment 320339
> 
> 
> Tiger Moth
> View attachment 320340
> View attachment 320341
> 
> 
> Laughing Kookaburras
> 
> View attachment 320342
> 
> 
> Millipede
> View attachment 320343
> 
> 
> Water Dragon
> View attachment 320344


THAT TERMITE NEST IS THE STUFF IF NIGHTMARES ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> We had that storm yesterday, high winds and pouring rain. Wind has always scared me. In my big truck I was always afraid of being blown over. Now that I'm older, I am still afraid of wind, as I don't want a house to land on me...


Your no wicked witch, though you could very well get blown away!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Reed fence up and started the big bamboo barrier. Do I have to unban the mulch or will my Leopard tear em apart and spread it like he does with everything else in his indoor enclosure. Well y’all have a good rest of the day off to play tennis with the wife


Really nice!!!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> THAT TERMITE NEST IS THE STUFF IF NIGHTMARES ?


Nah! Unlike most creatures in Australia, they’re harmless.

That is the real difference between New Zealand and Australia ... In New Zealand pretty much everything is harmless. In Australia everything wants to kill you. ?


----------



## EllieMay

A few of my recent favorites... I also have some night pics of raccoons, rabbits, coyotes, and feral cats. It’s a very well populated place


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> A few of my recent favorites... I also have some night pics of raccoons, rabbits, coyotes, and feral cats. It’s a very well populated place
> View attachment 320376
> View attachment 320377
> View attachment 320378


Heaven!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> A few of my recent favorites... I also have some night pics of raccoons, rabbits, coyotes, and feral cats. It’s a very well populated place
> View attachment 320376
> View attachment 320377
> View attachment 320378



Great!


----------



## EllieMay

And look what I received in the mail yesterday... These fit much better than the ones we can buy here .....not to mention the cuteness... Thank you Linda, we love them!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A UK tort owner tweeted today that his tort just woke up! So nice...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A UK tort owner tweeted today that his tort just woke up! So nice...
> 
> View attachment 320380


I'm surprised it survived with our temps this year.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> And look what I received in the mail yesterday... These fit much better than the ones we can buy here .....not to mention the cuteness... Thank you Linda, we love them!
> View attachment 320379


Fourteen days door to door. That’s not too bad considering ? Glad you like them


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our clocks don't go forward until the last Sunday of the month which I think is the 28th.


My son's birthday ???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> A few of my recent favorites... I also have some night pics of raccoons, rabbits, coyotes, and feral cats. It’s a very well populated place
> View attachment 320376
> View attachment 320377
> View attachment 320378


I love em! More more!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Had to laugh out loud at the microwave comment. You're right, of course. It was about 30 years old, maybe older, and still worked perfectly fine, however, when my daughter had to come here to help me with during my infirmity (?) she worried that such an old microwave might be leaking out harmful rays, so she bought me a new one for Christmas. And yes, it took three strong men to move the old one outta' there!!


Dang weaklings...?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Fantastic pics again.
> 
> Kookaburra sits on an old gum tree
> Merry little king of the bush is he
> Laugh Kookaburra, laugh kokkaburra
> How gay your life must be.
> (A song we used to sing in school when I was a kid and never forgotten)
> 
> Isn't that the QM2 in your harbour pics?


I used to sing it too. ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Our walk today was at Sevenoaks Wildlife Reserve. Lots of signs of spring: courting Great Crested Grebes,
> View attachment 320183
> View attachment 320186
> 
> 
> Frogspawn
> View attachment 320184
> 
> 
> Rowdy Canada Geese
> View attachment 320188
> 
> 
> Grey heron on the nest with partner nearby
> View attachment 320187
> View attachment 320190
> 
> 
> Common Gull (which isn’t that common)
> View attachment 320185
> 
> 
> Mr and Mrs Shoveller
> View attachment 320189
> 
> 
> Mr Tufted Duck
> View attachment 320191
> 
> 
> View attachment 320192
> View attachment 320193


I've looked and looked for this post. I fell in love with the grebe couple. Well... I received my favorite magazine today. There was a picture in it I thought you might enjoy.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And look what I received in the mail yesterday... These fit much better than the ones we can buy here .....not to mention the cuteness... Thank you Linda, we love them!
> View attachment 320379


Yea that's no.2 on my projects. Or no.1..Well I have 2 projects both taking priority.?


----------



## Braeden p

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey, do you have a wood lathe or a metal lathe? The one I made I was able to use my drill press.


Both the wood lathe is a rikon 12 by 24 my metal lathe is a 1941 hardinge tr 59 pretty machine for sure I will scrape the cross slide that is when’s you use a tool and it scrapes the metal And adds spot for oil and it makes it really flat


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> A few of my recent favorites... I also have some night pics of raccoons, rabbits, coyotes, and feral cats. It’s a very well populated place
> View attachment 320376
> View attachment 320377
> View attachment 320378


I love the close up in pic 2!


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> We had that storm yesterday, high winds and pouring rain. Wind has always scared me. In my big truck I was always afraid of being blown over. Now that I'm older, I am still afraid of wind, as I don't want a house to land on me...


There's a highway in Colorado between Boulder & Golden with several canyons to the West of the highway famous for winds toppling trucks because the wind picks up volume roaring down the canyons. For some strange reason, on the east side of the highway is where the feds decided to erect the national wind energy testing site for wind turbines back in the early 80s. It's still there, BTW.

But I think the worst winds I"ve ever encountered are at Lake Powell on the Utah end of the lake. On a houseboat, ski boat or in your camper on dry land, there are some wild winds that blow for HOURS. Nothing stays tied down.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> A few of my recent favorites... I also have some night pics of raccoons, rabbits, coyotes, and feral cats. It’s a very well populated place
> View attachment 320376
> View attachment 320377
> View attachment 320378



Holy moely!!!!
Is that a BOAR?!!!!!?????
Holy COW ?!!!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> A UK tort owner tweeted today that his tort just woke up! So nice...
> 
> View attachment 320380



What kind of tort is that!????


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Holy moely!!!!
> Is that a BOAR?!!!!!?????
> Holy COW ?!!!!!!!


No ... it’s a PIG not a cow ?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What kind of tort is that!????


Greek probably


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Covid brought a change of plans. A couple of weeks before our onward flight to Hong Kong was cancelled; we had planned to soend a couple of days there on our way home. The rearranged flight became a stopover and we flew to Tasmania instead.

Don’t be fooled by the little island next to Australia - it’s land area is three times that of Wales! And I fell in love with it. We have to go back!

We saw our first truly wild wallaby(Bennett’s Wallaby) on Mount Wellington just outside our base in Hobart and went for a hike in the native forest which really made you think dinosaurs rather than birds.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a very soggy Wales!
The strong winds will hit us tonight. 
Lola is up and about and enjoying his lunch, I could do with going shopping but I'm following Lola's usual example and staying in my warm, dry house.
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy Wales!
> The strong winds will hit us tonight.
> Lola is up and about and enjoying his lunch, I could do with going shopping but I'm following Lola's usual example and staying in my warm, dry house.
> Hope everyone has a good day



Good morning Lyn,
You be very careful tonight then (with those winds coming)...
Take today to batten down the hatches and get the torch ready.. 
cook and eat before the storm comes so you’ll have a full belly...
Feed Lola and bring him in if you must.
Secure his garden from flying debris...
And for heaven sake....FIND THE WINE!!!!
...(and some glasses) ???
Maybe even some cheese to go with the wine?? .....?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Lyn,
> You be very careful tonight then (with those winds coming)...
> Take today to batten down the hatches and get the torch ready..
> cook and eat before the storm comes so you’ll have a full belly...
> Feed Lola and bring him in if you must.
> Secure his garden from flying debris...
> And for heaven sake....FIND THE WINE!!!!
> ...(and some glasses) ???
> Maybe even some cheese to go with the wine?? .....?


Thank you for the advice, I've been doing just that this morning.
The winds will be about 50 - 60 mph.
Lola lives indoors all year around in his own room, so he'll be snug and safe.
The wine is easily located in my oven - I may not bother dirtying a glass though!!!?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thank you for the advice, I've been doing just that this morning.
> The winds will be about 50 - 60 mph.
> Lola lives indoors all year around in his own room, so he'll be snug and safe.
> The wine is easily located in my oven - I may not bother dirtying a glass though!!!?


This is a big storm, we get it in the early hours of the morning.. It’s just wet and a bit blustery right now


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> This is a big storm, we get it in the early hours of the morning.. It’s just wet and a bit blustery right now


Same here, it's going to be a bad night.


----------



## Yvonne G

We're having a bit of "drizzle" too, but no wind, thank goodness. I HATE THE WIND!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Braeden p said:


> Both the wood lathe is a rikon 12 by 24 my metal lathe is a 1941 hardinge tr 59 pretty machine for sure I will scrape the cross slide that is when’s you use a tool and it scrapes the metal And adds spot for oil and it makes it really flat


That Hardinge is a classic!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a bit of "drizzle" too, but no wind, thank goodness. I HATE THE WIND!!!!



With some parts of the UK getting winds up to 70mph and warnings issued I'm surprised this storm hasn't been given a name. I don't know what their criteria is for doing that.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> With some parts of the UK getting winds up to 70mph and warnings issued I'm surprised this storm hasn't been given a name. I don't know what their criteria is for doing that.


Yes, I thought that was weird too!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Yes, I thought that was weird too!


Evert is the next on the list for storm names but not heard anyone using that.


----------



## Lyn W

Found this on the Met Office site

*When is a storm named?*
_The criteria we use for naming storms is based on our National Severe Weather Warnings service. This is based on a combination of both the impact the weather may have, and the likelihood of those impacts occurring. 


A storm will be named when it has the potential to cause an amber or red warning.

Other weather types will also be considered, specifically rain if its impact could lead to flooding as advised by the Environment Agency, SEPA and Natural Resources Wales flood warnings. Therefore 'storms systems' could be named on the basis of impacts from the wind but also include the impacts of rain and snow._

I would have thought 70 mph winds have potential to cause 'an impact'.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Yes, I thought that was weird too!


I got my paypal account straightened out now how do I get some of your lovely masks? You can pm me. Still working on the VPN and decision making with that. As far as windy goes I HATE IT TOO. It's heck when I open a door to escape and get slammed against something. My stepfather advised me to carry rocks in my pocket.?


----------



## Braeden p

Blackdog1714 said:


> That Hardinge is a classic!


The thing is in great mechanical shape but the paint is peeling but we are going to paint it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow.....what a nice day here, temps still rising. Was on the water early, first thing that I spotted of interest was an Eagle flying overhead carrying a fish. I watched it go right to its nest. 

Editor’s Pic


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> I'm so sorry for your friend. Do you know bad the stroke was yet?


She has left side paralysis, can't lift her arm or leg. I have talked to her and she sounds lucid without brain damage. It's just going to be hard to come back


----------



## Maggie3fan

N


Maro2Bear said:


> I think I forgot to post this pix here two weeks back right at our last snowfall.
> 
> 
> View attachment 320368


no, you didn't forget to post this flower, it's beautiful


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> There's a highway in Colorado between Boulder & Golden with several canyons to the West of the highway famous for winds toppling trucks because the wind picks up volume roaring down the canyons. For some strange reason, on the east side of the highway is where the feds decided to erect the national wind energy testing site for wind turbines back in the early 80s. It's still there, BTW.
> 
> But I think the worst winds I"ve ever encountered are at Lake Powell on the Utah end of the lake. On a houseboat, ski boat or in your camper on dry land, there are some wild winds that blow for HOURS. Nothing stays tied down.


Believe me, I know just how windy Colorado gets. 2 of the companies I worked for were headquarters there, both were located right by that dirt racetrack. I-25 in a wind storm scared me all to hell, but I think you are talking about state hiway 93?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow.....what a nice day here, temps still rising. Was on the water early, first thing that I spotted of interest was an Eagle flying overhead carrying a fish. I watched it go right to its nest.
> 
> Editor’s Pic
> 
> View attachment 320482




For all my “fans” - here is a quick less than one minute video of today’s “adventure”...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> She has left side paralysis, can't lift her arm or leg. I have talked to her and she sounds lucid without brain damage. It's just going to be hard to come back


Thank goodness she can talk. It will be a long hard road but hopefully in time with physio she may regain some use of her arm and leg. Best wishes to her.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For all my “fans” - here is a quick less than one minute video of today’s “adventure”...
> 
> ➡➡


Wish I was there enjoying that instead of having this howling wind rattling and booming around my house. I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Wish I was there enjoying that instead of having this howling wind rattling and booming around my house. I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight.


I hear thunder off in the distance, and it's getting awfully dark for 3pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s that time of Spring when our “Spring Peeper” frogs are so vocal! We have a few holding ponds close by, lots of activity. I went down to our closest pond to recored some activity.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo check with Opo, he might want his cactus served up authentically! (Ps....my pads are starting to grow & soon ready to go back outside - maybe next weekend.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Mexican Cactus Leaves Salad (Ensalada De Nopales)
> 
> 
> This is an authentic Mexican cactus leaves salad (Ensalada de nopales), a very refreshing salad for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thebossykitchen.com


Thanks Mark,Rose and I were picking some pads today. I said to her I wonder how these things are cooked for humans.
She said, she thought they would be to slimy. When reading what you sent. It says they taste like green beans when cooked.
Glad your pads are doing good. I had tons of flower buds earlier but now I have got a lot of pads also. Going to have to fence them off. Opo this yr is always stealing pads because he can reach them now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My yard is full of snails. Maybe that's why Sapphire is so picky about what blade of grass he'll eat. He's a total vegan and sniffs everything before he eats it. I've always thought that might be why.


Might be, I was researching about how torts get worms and found that about snails and slugs.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Yes, unfortunately snail and slug trails are responsible for a lot of parasite transmission.
> 
> Hedgehogs get lungworm from eating slugs and snails and from the trail being on other foods.
> 
> You do need to be scrupulous with hygiene. Make sure dishes get washed thoroughly every day. Hose off slabs user as plates. Remove leftover food outdoors at the end of the day.


I agree, now that I know about snails. Opo's pads get washed real good now. I didn't think about food dishes and left over food.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s that time of Spring when our “Spring Peeper” frogs are so vocal! We have a few holding ponds close by, lots of activity. I went down to our closest pond to recored some activity.


I ran across a gorgeous tree frog today..pretty large compared to what I usually see...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> She has left side paralysis, can't lift her arm or leg. I have talked to her and she sounds lucid without brain damage. It's just going to be hard to come back



Just give her time.
It just happened after all.
There is therapy which I’m sure they’re gonna set her up with.
Prayers to you both. 
??????


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> We're having a bit of "drizzle" too, but no wind, thank goodness. I HATE THE WIND!!!!


We're getting 1 to 3 feet of snow between Friday & Sunday night in Boulder this weekend. I hate friggin snow!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I got my paypal account straightened out now how do I get some of your lovely masks? You can pm me. Still working on the VPN and decision making with that. As far as windy goes I HATE IT TOO. It's heck when I open a door to escape and get slammed against something. My stepfather advised me to carry rocks in my pocket.?


This is the range I have made up. Send me a message and we’ll take it from there. I ask for a minimum donation of £3 per mask and combined postage is £4 to the US

Medium (approx 13cm/5” from bridge of nose to tip of chin)



I also have these in Large/Mansize (approx 15cm/6” from bridge if the nose to the tip of the chin)


And these in child size/petite (approx 10cm/4” from bridge if nose to chin)


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 1): we awoke to a beautiful Tasmanian autumn morning in Hobart.




It was a wonderful day for both weather and wildlife on the Tasman Peninsula. The ultimate was spotting a Short Beaked Echidna wandering round on the road verge! 



We visited the Tasmanian Devil Unzoo which has no fences, encourages wildlife so you have a better chance of seeing it and where everything roams free apart from its rescues.

Yellow Wattlebird, 



Galah (this one’s an Unzoo rescue, but we saw them wild too), 



Scarlet Robin



the dainty Fairywren, 



a lizard basking on the carpet



Pademelon Wallaby, 



Wedge Tailed Eagle



Tasmanian Devil (Unzoo rescue), 



Australian Pelican.


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020 (part 2): Tasmania is beautiful. We need to go back and spend at least a week here. The land area is huge and the population the size of Manchester with nearly half the population living in Hobart.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Believe me, I know just how windy Colorado gets. 2 of the companies I worked for were headquarters there, both were located right by that dirt racetrack. I-25 in a wind storm scared me all to hell, but I think you are talking about state hiway 93?


Yep! Used to drive it all the time. Got hit by 3 deer & a coyote in my little Fiat Spyder in 2 different incidents.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, now that I know about snails. Opo's pads get washed real good now. I didn't think about food dishes and left over food.


If cactus tastes like green beans when cooked, smother it with Stokes green chili with pork, bacon & French Onions & bake @400 degrees for 40-45 minutes. Yum!!


----------



## JoesMum

We have nesting activity in our camera box. It’s been about this date every year. Let’s hope they’re successful this year.

Our feathered parents are blue t!ts


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Yep! Used to drive it all the time. Got hit by 3 deer & a coyote in my little Fiat Spyder in 2 different incidents.


And this is why I drive big trucks...?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> We have nesting activity in our camera box. It’s been about this date every year. Let’s hope they’re successful this year.
> 
> Our feathered parents are blue t!ts
> View attachment 320570


I wonder if it’s the same ones every year.... can you tell, Linda?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> I wonder if it’s the same ones every year.... can you tell, Linda?


We can’t tell. They would need coloured bands on their legs for us to identify individuals. Regrettably I am not qualified to band birds


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> If cactus tastes like green beans when cooked, smother it with Stokes green chili with pork, bacon & French Onions & bake @400 degrees for 40-45 minutes. Yum!!


Sounds great!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
What a night that was but thankfully everything's still standing.
The sooner my old conservatory's taken down the better!
I had my 1st covid jab today because of my asthma. I have to wait about 12 weeks for 2nd but some protection's better than none so I'm very grateful for it.
Hope everyone's having a good Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s been very windy here too and everything is still standing for us as well.

JoesDad and I just had our vaccinations this afternoon. Lyn’s on a different system in Wales to us in England. We qualified by age as England is now doing age 56+. My second vaccination is booked for May 27th.

And we got a sticker ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> What a night that was but thankfully everything's still standing.
> The sooner my old conservatory's taken down the better!
> I had my 1st covid jab today because of my asthma. I have to wait about 12 weeks for 2nd but some protection's better than none so I'm very grateful for it.
> Hope everyone's having a good Thursday.



Good morning too!!
I am happy your house is still standing..
And the wine with cheese???
Back in the oven???? ??
I am sooo glad you got your shot!

In America it’s all screwed up.?
One day they say -just the elderly.
Next day they say- ok now smokers
The following day - ok now front line workers
The next day -ok now 16yrs old and up..

I mean which is it!?!?!?!?
Take care of the elderly and the sick FIRST,
Then I’ll take MY shot...
There is NO WAY I am getting a shot BEFORE my mom!!! I could never live with myself....
Wish America would get their ? together.
Once again I am just so happy for you to have your shot.... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> It’s been very windy here too and everything is still standing for us as well.
> 
> JoesDad and I just had our vaccinations this afternoon. Lyn’s on a different system in Wales to us in England. We qualified by age as England is now doing age 56+. My second vaccination is booked for May 27th.
> 
> And we got a sticker ?
> View attachment 320578



Good morning,
You should have taken pictures of your trip to the doctors as you 2021 vacation AMD posted them on the forum!
With the lovely sticker!!!! ?
Virtual 2021: .....
So glad you got your shot too.
I am glad to hear people WANT the shot!
Over here some don’t want any kind of shot for anything..?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mulch is spread now just gotta wait for the weather to warm up and stay that way! I have several hibiscus starts to plant in there.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s been very windy here too and everything is still standing for us as well.
> 
> JoesDad and I just had our vaccinations this afternoon. Lyn’s on a different system in Wales to us in England. We qualified by age as England is now doing age 56+. My second vaccination is booked for May 27th.
> 
> And we got a sticker ?
> View attachment 320578


They are making good headway in Wales through the age groups, key workers and those with underlying problems too, but I didn't get a sticker, just card.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning too!!
> I am happy your house is still standing..
> And the wine with cheese???
> Back in the oven???? ??
> I am sooo glad you got your shot!
> 
> In America it’s all screwed up.?
> One day they say -just the elderly.
> Next day they say- ok now smokers
> The following day - ok now front line workers
> The next day -ok now 16yrs old and up..
> 
> I mean which is it!?!?!?!?
> Take care of the elderly and the sick FIRST,
> Then I’ll take MY shot...
> There is NO WAY I am getting a shot BEFORE my mom!!! I could never live with myself....
> Wish America would get their ? together.
> Once again I am just so happy for you to have your shot.... ?


Sounds very confusing for everyone, I hope it's all sorted out for you soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne G said:


> I hear thunder off in the distance, and it's getting awfully dark for 3pm in the afternoon.



I took a nap and missed all the fun. When I went out last evening to close up all the tortoise sheds and make sure everyone was in for the night there were many HUGE puddles and lots of left over hail piled up against the walls everywhere. Must've been quite a storm while I was blissfully unaware and sending out lots of Z--Z--Z--s,


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> We're getting 1 to 3 feet of snow between Friday & Sunday night in Boulder this weekend. I hate friggin snow!!


Iʻll keep my comments about the weather to myself. But I did live in Reno for a year, and Dallas for 12 years, so yeah, I hate snow too.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning,
> You should have taken pictures of your trip to the doctors as you 2021 vacation AMD posted them on the forum!
> With the lovely sticker!!!! ?
> Virtual 2021: .....
> So glad you got your shot too.
> I am glad to hear people WANT the shot!
> Over here some don’t want any kind of shot for anything..?


You've got that right. Who knows what they "say" is in this shot. With year-round allergies, back surgery, asthma, & not going out much, I can wait to see vaccination results a while.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning too!!
> I am happy your house is still standing..
> And the wine with cheese???
> Back in the oven???? ??
> I am sooo glad you got your shot!
> 
> In America it’s all screwed up.?
> One day they say -just the elderly.
> Next day they say- ok now smokers
> The following day - ok now front line workers
> The next day -ok now 16yrs old and up..
> 
> I mean which is it!?!?!?!?
> Take care of the elderly and the sick FIRST,
> Then I’ll take MY shot...
> There is NO WAY I am getting a shot BEFORE my mom!!! I could never live with myself....
> Wish America would get their ? together.
> Once again I am just so happy for you to have your shot.... ?


My husband is somewhere below convicts but above the homeless to get his COVID shot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> My husband is somewhere below convicts but above the homeless to get his COVID shot.



Hahaha, I think that’s about where we rank as well. I’m nit going to spend hours on end on a web site to TRY & get an appointment.....and, not going to idle in long lines. I’m waiting until SAM’s Club to put up a sign, plenty of free vaccines available.....just walk in.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> What a night that was but thankfully everything's still standing.
> The sooner my old conservatory's taken down the better!
> I had my 1st covid jab today because of my asthma. I have to wait about 12 weeks for 2nd but some protection's better than none so I'm very grateful for it.
> Hope everyone's having a good Thursday.


That's great you got your 1st dose.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just a few weeks ago and we were way below freezing with forecasts for more additional light snow. Right now, in the shade 76 degrees. Whew. I’m roasting. We did finish up shredding all of the tree limbs cut from our Maple tree pruning. Usually we carry all the limbs back to our woodshed area and just let the mulch fly freely. This time we moved the shredder to the pile and let the chips collect into a large “potato sack”. So, we used all of our “home grown” mulch and spread it around six of our poplar trees. Later, once it cools, maybe some deck stain.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Anyone in Long Melford by A1092, Skates Hill or River Stour?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> You've got that right. Who knows what they "say" is in this shot. With year-round allergies, back surgery, asthma, & not going out much, I can wait to see vaccination results a while.


I already got my shot of covid-19 and lived ? don't particularly want another one.?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning,
> You should have taken pictures of your trip to the doctors as you 2021 vacation AMD posted them on the forum!
> With the lovely sticker!!!! ?
> Virtual 2021: .....
> So glad you got your shot too.
> I am glad to hear people WANT the shot!
> Over here some don’t want any kind of shot for anything..?


There are sceptics here too but I think any protection is better than none. 
Covid is here to stay for the foreseeable future and maybe we'll have to have it every year as a booster to battle any new variants - like the flu jab, but who knows - in time they may find something to obliterate it completely. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I heard from a TSA agent that as early as fall your CDC Vaccination card will be needed to fly domestically in the US


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I took a nap and missed all the fun. When I went out last evening to close up all the tortoise sheds and make sure everyone was in for the night there were many HUGE puddles and lots of left over hail piled up against the walls everywhere. Must've been quite a storm while I was blissfully unaware and sending out lots of Z--Z--Z--s,


That's so funny ? you are a lady after my own heart ? If you can't do anything about it the best thing to do is not watch it.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I heard from a TSA agent that as early as fall your CDC Vaccination card will be needed to fly domestically in the US


Well... I won't be flying anyway and I can just about already tell how good a job they'll be doing on that bunch of paperwork. I asked my health department for paperwork for us back in January and have not received it. Joe actually needed it to get back in his adult programs. They took him anyway ?. Next we'll have counterfit CDC cards.?


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to hit the hay.
Didn't sleep much last night with the winds howling and I'll only fall asleep on the sofa if I don't climb into bed.
So Nos Da - enjoy the rest of your Thursday!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm going to hit the hay.
> Didn't sleep much last night with the winds howling and I'll only fall asleep on the sofa if I don't climb into bed.
> So Nos Da - enjoy the rest of your Thursday!


Nos Da. It's March and I was wondering where all the wind was until today. Hopefully since March came in like a lamb it won't go out like a lion... but I'm not counting on it.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a few weeks ago and we were way below freezing with forecasts for more additional light snow. Right now, in the shade 76 degrees. Whew. I’m roasting. We did finish up shredding all of the tree limbs cut from our Maple tree pruning. Usually we carry all the limbs back to our woodshed area and just let the mulch fly freely. This time we moved the shredder to the pile and let the chips collect into a large “potato sack”. So, we used all of our “home grown” mulch and spread it around six of our poplar trees. Later, once it cools, maybe some deck stain.


Nice your getting some good weather. Dont stain the deck. Your getting more snow. ⛷?


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Our last day in Tasmania was spent in Tahune in the heart of the native forest. Andrew visited here in 2010 and described it as the most dense forest he’d seen. A forest fire started by lightning 13 months before has changed the landscape somewhat, but it’s good to see the forest recovering so quickly.











And then we started the long journey home... first hop Hobart to Sydney. Sydney airport was eerily deserted. For the first time we wore the face masks we had packed in case of bushfire problems in Melbourne back in January. Covid was suddenly starting to seem real.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. I’m pleased to report that neither JoesDad nor I appear to have any side effects from our vaccines yesterday. The wind has died down a bit, but it’s still pretty blustery out there.


----------



## JoesMum

Night visitors: The feed station was empty this morning and the camera revealed why.

The hog on the left is the bigger of the two we already have visiting (identified by marks on its back) and the one emerging looks bigger still, so we have a third.




Lots of frog eyes in the pond 



and a fox.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Friends!


----------



## EllieMay

here’s my update on the farm..

So Yesterday was a week in incubation for my chicken eggs... only two out of 23 were infertile and those two were eggs from a frizzle mixture I think.. so two more weeks to go until hatch..

my feed store ladies are doing well. One of my Buff‘a had a dried poop ball obstructing her poop path and was getting in a bad way. When I realized it last night, I took her and held her butt under warm running water until the ball starting softening enough for me to remove it.. She immediately unloaded at least half her body weight in waste and is very happy and active this morning .. Gross I know, but alive n well most importantly..?



not sure if I mentioned, but I had taken Ready ( the horse) a few weeks back to the vet and had a full allergy panel ran on him... it turns out that he is allergic to most everything that makes him a horse... a few of the main ones being Bermuda & Rye grass, Deer flies and mosquitos, soy beans, etc... So that Means, no hay, special feed, and constant insect armor... He is a perfect candidate for treatment via allergy injections.. The company (Spectrum) that did the testing actually creates a medication that is specific to his allergy needs and works over a period of time to build his immunity...I decided to go this route and yesterday received his shipment of meds.. He tolerated his first two shots well. It’s my hope that he is much more comfortable this summer ..


----------



## EllieMay

Oh yes, my sister is back from Alaska. The other Dr that works with her decided to relocate there permanently so she has come back home to resume specialist care in a Mon- Fri facility... She has Cinders younger Sister so We met At a park for a good walk and catch up and also to give the 4 legged children a play date...



Thats all for now! Happy Friday


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> here’s my update on the farm..
> 
> So Yesterday was a week in incubation for my chicken eggs... only two out of 23 were infertile and those two were eggs from a frizzle mixture I think.. so two more weeks to go until hatch..
> 
> my feed store ladies are doing well. One of my Buff‘a had a dried poop ball obstructing her poop path and was getting in a bad way. When I realized it last night, I took her and held her butt under warm running water until the ball starting softening enough for me to remove it.. She immediately unloaded at least half her body weight in waste and is very happy and active this morning .. Gross I know, but alive n well most importantly..?
> View attachment 320670
> 
> 
> not sure if I mentioned, but I had taken Ready ( the horse) a few weeks back to the vet and had a full allergy panel ran on him... it turns out that he is allergic to most everything that makes him a horse... a few of the main ones being Bermuda & Rye grass, Deer flies and mosquitos, soy beans, etc... So that Mean???s, no hay, special feed, and constant insect armor... He is a perfect candidate for treatment via allergy injections.. The company (Spectrum) that did the testing actually creates a medication that is specific to his allergy needs and works over a period of time to build his immunity...I decided to go this route and yesterday received his shipment of meds.. He tolerated his first two shots well. It’s my hope that he is much more comfortable this summer ..
> View attachment 320671


Is that how famous horses go out in public to not be recognized?? allergies in any animal sucks for them. You are such a super animal Mom-BTW that is the true poop on it!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Night visitors: The feed station was empty this morning and the camera revealed why.
> 
> The hog on the left is the bigger of the two we already have visiting (identified by marks on its back) and the one emerging looks bigger still, so we have a third.
> View attachment 320663
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of frog eyes in the pond
> View attachment 320664
> 
> 
> and a fox.
> View attachment 320665



Good morning....
Is the fox going to eat those frogs?????
I don’t have a clue what fox eat and he is dangerously close to them!!??? ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Friends!
> View attachment 320669



Morning!!!!!! ?
Bunnies?!?!?!?????!!!!!!!
I LOVE BUNNIES!!!!!!
How are your “chicks” doing????
Are they awake yet?
I would be playing with them already....?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> here’s my update on the farm..
> 
> So Yesterday was a week in incubation for my chicken eggs... only two out of 23 were infertile and those two were eggs from a frizzle mixture I think.. so two more weeks to go until hatch..
> 
> my feed store ladies are doing well. One of my Buff‘a had a dried poop ball obstructing her poop path and was getting in a bad way. When I realized it last night, I took her and held her butt under warm running water until the ball starting softening enough for me to remove it.. She immediately unloaded at least half her body weight in waste and is very happy and active this morning .. Gross I know, but alive n well most importantly..?
> View attachment 320670
> 
> 
> not sure if I mentioned, but I had taken Ready ( the horse) a few weeks back to the vet and had a full allergy panel ran on him... it turns out that he is allergic to most everything that makes him a horse... a few of the main ones being Bermuda & Rye grass, Deer flies and mosquitos, soy beans, etc... So that Means, no hay, special feed, and constant insect armor... He is a perfect candidate for treatment via allergy injections.. The company (Spectrum) that did the testing actually creates a medication that is specific to his allergy needs and works over a period of time to build his immunity...I decided to go this route and yesterday received his shipment of meds.. He tolerated his first two shots well. It’s my hope that he is much more comfortable this summer ..
> View attachment 320671


Poor Ready, I hope he responds well to the meds.
He reminds me of a medieval jousting horse with his armour on.
Happy Friday to you too Heather.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> here’s my update on the farm..
> 
> So Yesterday was a week in incubation for my chicken eggs... only two out of 23 were infertile and those two were eggs from a frizzle mixture I think.. so two more weeks to go until hatch..
> 
> my feed store ladies are doing well. One of my Buff‘a had a dried poop ball obstructing her poop path and was getting in a bad way. When I realized it last night, I took her and held her butt under warm running water until the ball starting softening enough for me to remove it.. She immediately unloaded at least half her body weight in waste and is very happy and active this morning .. Gross I know, but alive n well most importantly..?
> View attachment 320670
> 
> 
> not sure if I mentioned, but I had taken Ready ( the horse) a few weeks back to the vet and had a full allergy panel ran on him... it turns out that he is allergic to most everything that makes him a horse... a few of the main ones being Bermuda & Rye grass, Deer flies and mosquitos, soy beans, etc... So that Means, no hay, special feed, and constant insect armor... He is a perfect candidate for treatment via allergy injections.. The company (Spectrum) that did the testing actually creates a medication that is specific to his allergy needs and works over a period of time to build his immunity...I decided to go this route and yesterday received his shipment of meds.. He tolerated his first two shots well. It’s my hope that he is much more comfortable this summer ..
> View attachment 320671




Oh my! ?!!!
I am glad you did what ya had to do to help your chick. ?
Hey, A moms gotta do what a moms gotta do.
Right?????
No judgement here.
My hat is off to you for taking care of it YOURSELF.
My Tushie would have run to the vet. ?
Now..about “Ready” (the horse)—
I wish him a full recovery. Poor man..
I know all too well how allergies can be..
But he’s gonna be fine..

Hey, in his pajamas he looks like he’s ready to kick some butt????
Just needs a Joust!!!!
??????????????
????????


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Poor Ready, I hope he responds well to the meds.
> He reminds me of a medieval jousting horse with his armour on.
> Happy Friday to you too Heather.


Lol! That’s what my friend Here said too;-)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, my sister is back from Alaska. The other Dr that works with her decided to relocate there permanently so she has come back home to resume specialist care in a Mon- Fri facility... She has Cinders younger Sister so We met At a park for a good walk and catch up and also to give the 4 legged children a play date...
> View attachment 320672
> View attachment 320673
> 
> Thats all for now! Happy Friday



So glad to hear your sister is home and safe!!!!
No more Alaska!! (Maybe for a vacation?)
Hahaha the doggie look fantastic!!
Go enjoy your Friday with your sister!!
It’s gonna be 70 here today!!!!
??
Wwwweeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
Ok..bye.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Morning!!!!!! ?
> Bunnies?!?!?!?????!!!!!!!
> I LOVE BUNNIES!!!!!!
> How are your “chicks” doing????
> Are they awake yet?
> I would be playing with them already....?


Oh but I do!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: Our last day in Tasmania was spent in Tahune in the heart of the native forest. Andrew visited here in 2010 and described it as the most dense forest he’d seen. A forest fire started by lightning 13 months before has changed the landscape somewhat, but it’s good to see the forest recovering so quickly.
> 
> View attachment 320641
> View attachment 320642
> View attachment 320643
> View attachment 320644
> View attachment 320645
> View attachment 320646
> View attachment 320647
> View attachment 320648
> 
> 
> And then we started the long journey home... first hop Hobart to Sydney. Sydney airport was eerily deserted. For the first time we wore the face masks we had packed in case of bushfire problems in Melbourne back in January. Covid was suddenly starting to seem real.
> View attachment 320649


Did you see the Tasmania Devil when you were there? ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. I’m pleased to report that neither JoesDad nor I appear to have any side effects from our vaccines yesterday. The wind has died down a bit, but it’s still pretty blustery out there.


That's great no side effects. Rose, mother in law and I got signed up last night for our first shot. A friend of mine called and said the hospital opened their website last night. I jumped on and got our appointments.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes, my sister is back from Alaska. The other Dr that works with her decided to relocate there permanently so she has come back home to resume specialist care in a Mon- Fri facility... She has Cinders younger Sister so We met At a park for a good walk and catch up and also to give the 4 legged children a play date...
> View attachment 320672
> View attachment 320673
> 
> Thats all for now! Happy Friday


(sh-sh-sh-sh. . . dont tell your sister, but Cinders is cuter!)


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> here’s my update on the farm..
> 
> So Yesterday was a week in incubation for my chicken eggs... only two out of 23 were infertile and those two were eggs from a frizzle mixture I think.. so two more weeks to go until hatch..
> 
> my feed store ladies are doing well. One of my Buff‘a had a dried poop ball obstructing her poop path and was getting in a bad way. When I realized it last night, I took her and held her butt under warm running water until the ball starting softening enough for me to remove it.. She immediately unloaded at least half her body weight in waste and is very happy and active this morning .. Gross I know, but alive n well most importantly..?
> [/quite]
> It happens quite a lot with baby birds. We have to do this at the rescue too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if I mentioned, but I had taken Ready ( the horse) a few weeks back to the vet and had a full allergy panel ran on him... it turns out that he is allergic to most everything that makes him a horse... a few of the main ones being Bermuda & Rye grass, Deer flies and mosquitos, soy beans, etc... So that Means, no hay, special feed, and constant insect armor... He is a perfect candidate for treatment via allergy injections.. The company (Spectrum) that did the testing actually creates a medication that is specific to his allergy needs and works over a period of time to build his immunity...I decided to go this route and yesterday received his shipment of meds.. He tolerated his first two shots well. It’s my hope that he is much more comfortable this summer ..
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Ready. I hope the meds bring relief quickly.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning....
> Is the fox going to eat those frogs?????
> I don’t have a clue what fox eat and he is dangerously close to them!!??? ?????


I daresay a fox would take a frog if it got the opportunity, but they’re not too keen on them. in the countryside they will hunt rabbits and birds. In the suburbs where we are they’re more likely to scavenge... although people need to lock up their pet rabbits, guinea pigs and chickens at night!

The neighbourhood cats are more of a danger to the frogs... one of them spends a lot of time watching them.



And hedgehogs may mostly be insectivores, but they will take them too if they’re on land and not paying attention! Hedgehogs will also catch and kill mice!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you see the Tasmania Devil when you were there? ??


Not in the wild, but we saw a few in captivity


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> here’s my update on the farm..
> 
> So Yesterday was a week in incubation for my chicken eggs... only two out of 23 were infertile and those two were eggs from a frizzle mixture I think.. so two more weeks to go until hatch..
> 
> my feed store ladies are doing well. One of my Buff‘a had a dried poop ball obstructing her poop path and was getting in a bad way. When I realized it last night, I took her and held her butt under warm running water until the ball starting softening enough for me to remove it.. She immediately unloaded at least half her body weight in waste and is very happy and active this morning .. Gross I know, but alive n well most importantly..?
> View attachment 320670
> 
> 
> not sure if I mentioned, but I had taken Ready ( the horse) a few weeks back to the vet and had a full allergy panel ran on him... it turns out that he is allergic to most everything that makes him a horse... a few of the main ones being Bermuda & Rye grass, Deer flies and mosquitos, soy beans, etc... So that Means, no hay, special feed, and constant insect armor... He is a perfect candidate for treatment via allergy injections.. The company (Spectrum) that did the testing actually creates a medication that is specific to his allergy needs and works over a period of time to build his immunity...I decided to go this route and yesterday received his shipment of meds.. He tolerated his first two shots well. It’s my hope that he is much more comfortable this summer ..
> View attachment 320671


They sound like a good company to be using. My family have something similar going on with allergies. If the immune system is going down by a few allergies then you start being allergic to everything. Maybe later after the treatments you'll find what his actual allergies are. I suspect it's insects.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another really nice day here & still going strong. Started off very overcast & party rainy. Now, the sun is shining brightly. 

This morning was another scheduled kayaking day. I’m glad that we didnt cancel!

The Start


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Friends!
> View attachment 320669


Happy Friday to you ???? I love the picture of Cinder's play date. I've got to show it to Joe.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another really nice day here & still going strong. Started off very overcast & party rainy. Now, the sun is shining brightly.
> 
> This morning was another scheduled kayaking day. I’m glad that we didnt cancel!
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 320724


I don't know what it is about boat pictures that always mean serenity to me. I don't really enjoy being in or on a vehicle of any type. Yet I love to watch boats in a harbor etc.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I don't know what it is about boat pictures that always mean serenity to me. I don't really enjoy being in or on a vehicle of any type. Yet I love to watch boats in a harbor etc.?


Soothing isn’t it?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Soothing isn’t it?


Yes. I always enjoy sitting on a dock or beach etc just watching. I can do it for hours. Sometimes with a fishing pole.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And our lunch spot......


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They sound like a good company to be using. My family have something similar going on with allergies. If the immune system is going down by a few allergies then you start being allergic to everything. Maybe later after the treatments you'll find what his actual allergies are. I suspect it's insects.?


They told me what they were.. I have a very LONG list!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

How is this for a view?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Happy Friday to you ???? I love the picture of Cinder's play date. I've got to show it to Joe.?


I really like to inspire Joe’s art!!

me And a friend took the horses out Monday for a few hours and we ended up riding up on a house with a few people that we knew. One of the ladies there had an Autistic son and he was very interested in Ready... so I helped him climb up and took him on a walk about 

it made both of us feel good!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> How is this for a view?
> 
> View attachment 320728


Oh it’s perfect!


----------



## EllieMay

I finished the chicken pen today amd the babies had their first outdoor excursion...
Toretto was trolling about and Found the wild cactus bed .. ?





last year, the concrete border kept him out because these pads tend to run flat and stayed out of site... No such luck this year..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They told me what they were.. I have a very LONG list!!!


I'll bet a lot of them will go away or lesson with treatment.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I finished the chicken pen today amd the babies had their first outdoor excursion...
> Toretto was trolling about and Found the wild cactus bed .. ?
> View attachment 320729
> 
> View attachment 320730
> 
> 
> last year, the concrete border kept him out because these pads tend to run flat and stayed out of site... No such luck this year..
> View attachment 320731


? What a cutie!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I really like to inspire Joe’s art!!
> 
> me And a friend took the horses out Monday for a few hours and we ended up riding up on a house with a few people that we knew. One of the ladies there had an Autistic son and he was very interested in Ready... so I helped him climb up and took him on a walk about
> 
> it made both of us feel good!


He loved the pictures and I did too. I bought Razberri a pet stroller too lol. I use it for Dilly though because...wabbits chew and that's the first thing she did. She chewed a tiny hole in the front screen and it now it has a cat patch ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> here’s my update on the farm..
> 
> So Yesterday was a week in incubation for my chicken eggs... only two out of 23 were infertile and those two were eggs from a frizzle mixture I think.. so two more weeks to go until hatch..
> 
> my feed store ladies are doing well. One of my Buff‘a had a dried poop ball obstructing her poop path and was getting in a bad way. When I realized it last night, I took her and held her butt under warm running water until the ball starting softening enough for me to remove it.. She immediately unloaded at least half her body weight in waste and is very happy and active this morning .. Gross I know, but alive n well most importantly..?
> View attachment 320670
> 
> 
> not sure if I mentioned, but I had taken Ready ( the horse) a few weeks back to the vet and had a full allergy panel ran on him... it turns out that he is allergic to most everything that makes him a horse... a few of the main ones being Bermuda & Rye grass, Deer flies and mosquitos, soy beans, etc... So that Means, no hay, special feed, and constant insect armor... He is a perfect candidate for treatment via allergy injections.. The company (Spectrum) that did the testing actually creates a medication that is specific to his allergy needs and works over a period of time to build his immunity...I decided to go this route and yesterday received his shipment of meds.. He tolerated his first two shots well. It’s my hope that he is much more comfortable this summer ..
> View attachment 320671


Try and say poop path fast 3 times. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Try and say poop path fast 3 times. ?


Ur a brat ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Try and say poop path fast 3 times. ?


I can barely say it once!!!


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I always enjoy sitting on a dock or beach etc just watching. I can do it for hours. Sometimes with a fishing pole.


There is no better day than being out on the lake, even when it"s cold.


----------



## Grace-Sophia

UMmmm, anyone here? Why would you be in a cold dark room? Heloooooo? Anyone out there? 
Ahhhh, there you are... ooff


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I don't know what it is about boat pictures that always mean serenity to me. I don't really enjoy being in or on a vehicle of any type. Yet I love to watch boats in a harbor etc.?


Me too ?


----------



## JoesMum

Grace-Sophia said:


> UMmmm, anyone here? Why would you be in a cold dark room? Heloooooo? Anyone out there?
> Ahhhh, there you are... ooff


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## JoesMum

CDR Virtual Vacations presents On this day 2020: we arrived home via Hong Kong.

We arrived to a deserted and scrupulously clean Hong Kong Airport at 4.30am local time which didn’t feel too bad because our body clocks thought it was 7.30am.

Our original plan was to stay a couple of nights here, but the flight to HK had been cancelled by the airline a couple of weeks back. We rebooked the flight for a changeover in HK and went to Tasmania instead. We rested in a equally deserted and clean hotel for the day, had an amazing lunch in their restaurant, and flew back to the UK overnight arriving in the early hours March 13th.

It was foggy throughout the day in Hong Kong so it was just as well we had nothing planned.

So this is the last day of this virtual vacation. Hopefully it won’t be too long before we are all able to travel again. The UK reckons that all adults should be vaccinated by June 8 which will be amazing ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
We are still being battered by high winds here with gusts of over 40 mph and some very heavy rain showers, but the sun is trying to peep through in between those.
I felt a little bit fluey yesterday which I think may have been a side effect of the covid jab. Nothing drastic and quite normal - easily sorted with a few paracetamol. A small price to pay for protection from covid. 
Everything is back to normal today.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> We are still being battered by high winds here with gusts of over 40 mph and some very heavy rain showers, but the sun is trying to peep through in between those.
> I felt a little bit fluey yesterday which I think may have been a side effect of the covid jab. Nothing drastic and quite normal - easily sorted with a few paracetamol. A small price to pay for protection from covid.
> Everything is back to normal today.


Good morning to you. Glad to hear you made it through the winds. They high winds are the worst part. I grew up watching thunderstorms with my Dad and to this day I enjoy watching them. The wind storms make no sense!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning to you. Glad to hear you made it through the winds. They high winds are the worst part. I grew up watching thunderstorms with my Dad and to this day I enjoy watching them. The wind storms make no sense!


I like watching a good thunderstorm too and they clear the air.
We never used to get really high damaging winds in the UK as often as we do now - they seem to have started here in the late 80's and now they are a regular feature of our weather. Not on the hurricane scale yet though.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> I like watching a good thunderstorm too and they clear the air.
> We never used to get really high damaging winds in the UK as often as we do now - they seem to have started here in the late 80's and now they are a regular feature of our weather. Not on the hurricane scale yet though.


I have had more damage to my grounds and house by high winds than anything hurricane related. The straight line winds and derechos have debudded the west side of one of my 70' Japanese cedar trees during a derecho. High winds not a huge branch down from my neighbors that killed my 1920's garage- I kept one of the two doors for my outside storage area. All winds, hurricanes have knocked out power, but I am ready for that now.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> We are still being battered by high winds here with gusts of over 40 mph and some very heavy rain showers, but the sun is trying to peep through in between those.
> I felt a little bit fluey yesterday which I think may have been a side effect of the covid jab. Nothing drastic and quite normal - easily sorted with a few paracetamol. A small price to pay for protection from covid.
> Everything is back to normal today.


The wind was bad here overnight too. It has dropped a bit just now.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> We are still being battered by high winds here with gusts of over 40 mph and some very heavy rain showers, but the sun is trying to peep through in between those.
> I felt a little bit fluey yesterday which I think may have been a side effect of the covid jab. Nothing drastic and quite normal - easily sorted with a few paracetamol. A small price to pay for protection from covid.
> Everything is back to normal today.



Good morning everybody!
Hey ,Linda?
Did you send me YOUR wind?
Because it came in the post last night and kept me up all night banging on my back door!! ??
Holy moly!!!
I thought the siding was about to come off.
I thought the windows were going to bash in!
I thought the roof was going to tear off and be in the neighbors yard today.....
and I wasn’t sure which tree me and my pets would land in?
And if I would ever find Gary in all the muck?
(This is Gary...)
(Sally my Sulcata is HUGE so I have no fear she will be exactly where I left her)?


----------



## Tim Carlisle

We had pretty high winds here as well. I'm happy to report my greenhouse is still intact. lol ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 320761
> View attachment 320762
> View attachment 320763
> View attachment 320764
> View attachment 320761
> View attachment 320762
> View attachment 320763
> View attachment 320764
> View attachment 320761
> View attachment 320762
> View attachment 320763
> View attachment 320764
> View attachment 320761
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> Hey ,Linda?
> Did you send me YOUR wind?
> Because it came in the post last night and kept me up all night banging on my back door!! ??
> Holy moly!!!
> I thought the siding was about to come off.
> I thought the windows were going to bash in!
> I thought the roof was going to tear off and be in the neighbors yard today.....
> and I wasn’t sure which tree me and my pets would land in?
> And if I would ever find Gary in all the muck?
> (This is Gary...)
> (Sally my Sulcata is HUGE so I have no fear she will be exactly where I left her)?


Love Gary!! Would like to see Sally... hint hint


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 320761
> View attachment 320762
> View attachment 320763
> View attachment 320764
> View attachment 320761
> View attachment 320762
> View attachment 320763
> View attachment 320764
> View attachment 320761
> View attachment 320762
> View attachment 320763
> View attachment 320764
> View attachment 320761
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> Hey ,Linda?
> Did you send me YOUR wind?
> Because it came in the post last night and kept me up all night banging on my back door!! ??
> Holy moly!!!
> I thought the siding was about to come off.
> I thought the windows were going to bash in!
> I thought the roof was going to tear off and be in the neighbors yard today.....
> and I wasn’t sure which tree me and my pets would land in?
> And if I would ever find Gary in all the muck?
> (This is Gary...)
> (Sally my Sulcata is HUGE so I have no fear she will be exactly where I left her)?


Not guilty - our wind is still here and making its presence felt.
We've also had hailstones and sleet this afternoon - very lively weather!
How long have you had Gary?


----------



## Lyn W

My naughty torty made a dash for it today while I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut his gate behind me - I found him in the living room watching a gardening programme on the tv. Wish I'd had a camera - he looked as if he was enjoying it! Must have been the colours or maybe he thought it was a food programme, Short lived though and he was soon safely back in his own room.


----------



## Grace-Sophia

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.
> 
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


Well hello there! So nice to know someone is in here and I’m not all alone. For you Montgomery May I get a vanilla bean latte with a double shot of espresso, I’ll be needing it to not trip on the hedgehogs in all of this gloom.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon everyone, got a phone message and a text from the pharmacy saying the meds were ready. I have been sitting in the van at the pharmacy. Waiting for Rose for 40 minutes. ?????


----------



## Grace-Sophia

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, got a phone message and a text from the pharmacy saying the meds were ready. I have been sitting in the van at the pharmacy. Waiting for Rose for 40 minutes. ?????


Ohh no! Is she sick? Poor baby):


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, got a phone message and a text from the pharmacy saying the meds were ready. I have been sitting in the van at the pharmacy. Waiting for Rose for 40 minutes. ?????


So you're waiting outside the pharmacy waiting to be notified you can come in and get your meds and now there's no one there to go get them?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright, but cooler here today in Maryland. It’s actually a pretty refreshing day. Not too hot or cold, not windy.

We moved our banana tree back outside. It had been mostly dormant all Winter long sitting in our garage with an occasional watering. I gave it a semi good drink two days ago & it has sprung up a good six inches. We also moved four large pots of Spring flower bulbs that I planted up back in October with all kinds of tulips, crocus & daffodils. These were in the back garden potting shed area just waiting to grow. They’re really sprouting so today out on the front porch & a good watering. 

I’m hoping to move the fig trees back out (from the garage) to the garden. Maybe some deck rail painting & touch ups before dusk.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Grace-Sophia said:


> Ohh no! Is she sick? Poor baby):


No it is my wife Rose and my monthly meds.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> So you're waiting outside the pharmacy waiting to be notified you can come in and get your meds and now there's no one there to go get them?


No, Rose was inside waiting and I was in the van. It's just that they called and said the meds were ready. When Rose got back in the van, she said not all the meds were ready. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s that time of the year! EagleWatch cameras are up and running!


The eagle’s at this location in Shepherdstown WV have recently laid two eggs. They’re predicting the first will hatch on or about 3/18.









EagleCam - Outdoor Channel


Welcome to the 2022 Spring Nesting Season of EagleCam. Come back daily to see what's happening!




www.outdoorchannel.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> No, Rose was inside waiting and I was in the van. It's just that they called and said the meds were ready. When Rose got back in the van, she said not all the meds were ready. ?


I didn't put my leg on, so I was stuck in my chair in the van. Probably a good thing I wasn't in there.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My naughty torty made a dash for it today while I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut his gate behind me - I found him in the living room watching a gardening programme on the tv. Wish I'd had a camera - he looked as if he was enjoying it! Must have been the colours or maybe he thought it was a food programme, Short lived though and he was soon safely back in his own room.


That's hilarious. Sapphire will sit and watch stuff too. His little head stuck out just watching maybe for an hour or more then he makes up his mind and strolls on...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I can barely say it once!!!


Hahaha you tried it too ?


----------



## Cathie G

Grace-Sophia said:


> Well hello there! So nice to know someone is in here and I’m not all alone. For you Montgomery May I get a vanilla bean latte with a double shot of espresso, I’ll be needing it to not trip on the hedgehogs in all of this gloom.


?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Not guilty - our wind is still here and making its presence felt.
> We've also had hailstones and sleet this afternoon - very lively weather!
> How long have you had Gary?



Glad your still ok.
Our weather has stopped quite literally.
But could be expecting SNOW on Tuesday?
I have had Little Gary now for about two years this June. 
That makes me sad because I hear they only live for two years...??
I only have him because he was found in a giant head of lettuce I was purchasing for my tortoise!
He just fell out and looked up at me as if to say... “Are YOU my new mommy?” 
Either that or he was sayin’
“THIS doesn’t look like China?” ??
Never the less .... he is HOME now. With his 10gallon tank - one smaller for change -
AND a travel cage! (We used the other day to go to the vet for the big tortoise..?
He LOVED it! He was all over the place!
Even sat up on the DASHBOARD OF THE CAR!!?? ?
All went well and we (three) had a lovely 70degree day. 
Found out my Sulcata is egg bound AND has anywhere from 40-60 eggs stashed in her!!! ?
Thank god it’s NOT because of a “boy”.
But still .... she has eggs..???

(Gary just became my FAVORITE now.)??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> My naughty torty made a dash for it today while I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut his gate behind me - I found him in the living room watching a gardening programme on the tv. Wish I'd had a camera - he looked as if he was enjoying it! Must have been the colours or maybe he thought it was a food programme, Short lived though and he was soon safely back in his own room.



Maybe THIS year he will help you garden??
Now that he knows HOW ....??


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Glad your still ok.
> Our weather has stopped quite literally.
> But could be expecting SNOW on Tuesday?
> I have had Little Gary now for about two years this June.
> That makes me sad because I hear they only live for two years...??
> I only have him because he was found in a giant head of lettuce I was purchasing for my tortoise!
> He just fell out and looked up at me as if to say... “Are YOU my new mommy?”
> Either that or he was sayin’
> “THIS doesn’t look like China?” ??
> Never the less .... he is HOME now. With his 10gallon tank - one smaller for change -
> AND a travel cage! (We used the other day to go to the vet for the big tortoise..?
> He LOVED it! He was all over the place!
> Even sat up on the DASHBOARD OF THE CAR!!?? ?
> All went well and we (three) had a lovely 70degree day.
> Found out my Sulcata is egg bound AND has anywhere from 40-60 eggs stashed in her!!! ?
> Thank god it’s NOT because of a “boy”.
> But still .... she has eggs..???
> 
> (Gary just became my FAVORITE now.)??


Poor Mrs Sully what can they do to help her?
Maybe Gary will have a longer life because he is so well looked after.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Glad your still ok.
> Our weather has stopped quite literally.
> But could be expecting SNOW on Tuesday?
> I have had Little Gary now for about two years this June.
> That makes me sad because I hear they only live for two years...??
> I only have him because he was found in a giant head of lettuce I was purchasing for my tortoise!
> He just fell out and looked up at me as if to say... “Are YOU my new mommy?”
> Either that or he was sayin’
> “THIS doesn’t look like China?” ??
> Never the less .... he is HOME now. With his 10gallon tank - one smaller for change -
> AND a travel cage! (We used the other day to go to the vet for the big tortoise..?
> He LOVED it! He was all over the place!
> Even sat up on the DASHBOARD OF THE CAR!!?? ?
> All went well and we (three) had a lovely 70degree day.
> Found out my Sulcata is egg bound AND has anywhere from 40-60 eggs stashed in her!!! ?
> Thank god it’s NOT because of a “boy”.
> But still .... she has eggs..???
> 
> (Gary just became my FAVORITE now.)??


What kinda snail is he/she? That's interesting because I used to find apple snail shells in Florida. Every one said they were extinct but you could tell the shell was fresh and some raccoon ate it... what are they going to do to help the egg bound problem with your tortoise???


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't put my leg on, so I was stuck in my chair in the van. Probably a good thing I wasn't in there.


Poor Rose and poor you. I hope they apologized profusely at least.? But to tell the truth if something similar happens more than once there's always another store needing to stay in business.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> My naughty torty made a dash for it today while I was cleaning his room and forgot to shut his gate behind me - I found him in the living room watching a gardening programme on the tv. Wish I'd had a camera - he looked as if he was enjoying it! Must have been the colours or maybe he thought it was a food programme, Short lived though and he was soon safely back in his own room.


So he’s not a lazy fellow, just too classy for the outdoors!


----------



## EllieMay

Grace-Sophia said:


> Well hello there! So nice to know someone is in here and I’m not all alone. For you Montgomery May I get a vanilla bean latte with a double shot of espresso, I’ll be needing it to not trip on the hedgehogs in all of this gloom.


Hello and Welcome! I’m Heather from East Texas..


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha you tried it too ?


You know it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Glad your still ok.
> Our weather has stopped quite literally.
> But could be expecting SNOW on Tuesday?
> I have had Little Gary now for about two years this June.
> That makes me sad because I hear they only live for two years...??
> I only have him because he was found in a giant head of lettuce I was purchasing for my tortoise!
> He just fell out and looked up at me as if to say... “Are YOU my new mommy?”
> Either that or he was sayin’
> “THIS doesn’t look like China?” ??
> Never the less .... he is HOME now. With his 10gallon tank - one smaller for change -
> AND a travel cage! (We used the other day to go to the vet for the big tortoise..?
> He LOVED it! He was all over the place!
> Even sat up on the DASHBOARD OF THE CAR!!?? ?
> All went well and we (three) had a lovely 70degree day.
> Found out my Sulcata is egg bound AND has anywhere from 40-60 eggs stashed in her!!! ?
> Thank god it’s NOT because of a “boy”.
> But still .... she has eggs..???
> 
> (Gary just became my FAVORITE now.)??


What will they do???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Poor Mrs Sully what can they do to help her?
> Maybe Gary will have a longer life because he is so well looked after.



I have to just let her burrow and let nature take it’s course...
And thank you for that about Gary.
He is a character....
Anyone who says animals or insects are dumb are just stupid themselves..


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, got a phone message and a text from the pharmacy saying the meds were ready. I have been sitting in the van at the pharmacy. Waiting for Rose for 40 minutes. ?????


You gots to get a better


Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright, but cooler here today in Maryland. It’s actually a pretty refreshing day. Not too hot or cold, not windy.
> 
> We moved our banana tree back outside. It had been mostly dormant all Winter long sitting in our garage with an occasional watering. I gave it a semi good drink two days ago & it has sprung up a good six inches. We also moved four large pots of Spring flower bulbs that I planted up back in October with all kinds of tulips, crocus & daffodils. These were in the back garden potting shed area just waiting to grow. They’re really sprouting so today out on the front porch & a good watering.
> 
> I’m hoping to move the fig trees back out (from the garage) to the garden. Maybe some deck rail painting & touch ups before dusk.


Snowed all day. Supposed to snow all night & all tomorrow. It's not fair Maro2Bear!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> What kinda snail is he/she? That's interesting because I used to find apple snail shells in Florida. Every one said they were extinct but you could tell the shell was fresh and some raccoon ate it... what are they going to do to help the egg bound problem with your tortoise???



Gary is best known as a “Garden”snail.
Found in a head of lettuce!
He is so quick!
I put him down for his supper and zzooom...
He’s gone to eat then climb to the top of his cage and hang like a bat ?!! ?
As far as the doctor says...
She said nature will take its course and she will burrow and lay her eggs. Nothing I need to do ..?
Unless ....
@Tom
@Yvonne
@Maggie 
Want to weigh in???
Or I am sorry ... unless anyone here would like to tell me .. what the heck to do..?
I am nervous like an expectant father!
Doc also said it could take up to 3 years for her to “want” to lay them.! ??
But spring is coming and that is ideal weather for laying eggs..?
(Her words not mine)..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> You know it!!!



Me too!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> What will they do???



Just let nature take its course...
Could take anywhere up to three years!
(Her words not mine)...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> You gots to get a better
> 
> Snowed all day. Supposed to snow all night & all tomorrow. It's not fair Maro2Bear!!



Does that mean your getting the 4’ of snow!!!!?????
Poor soul..
If I was there I would help you shovel.
Then again if I was there I would’ve brought my snowblower! And we would have had drinks sooner than later..?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Glad your still ok.
> Our weather has stopped quite literally.
> But could be expecting SNOW on Tuesday?
> I have had Little Gary now for about two years this June.
> That makes me sad because I hear they only live for two years...??
> I only have him because he was found in a giant head of lettuce I was purchasing for my tortoise!
> He just fell out and looked up at me as if to say... “Are YOU my new mommy?”
> Either that or he was sayin’
> “THIS doesn’t look like China?” ??
> Never the less .... he is HOME now. With his 10gallon tank - one smaller for change -
> AND a travel cage! (We used the other day to go to the vet for the big tortoise..?
> He LOVED it! He was all over the place!
> Even sat up on the DASHBOARD OF THE CAR!!?? ?
> All went well and we (three) had a lovely 70degree day.
> Found out my Sulcata is egg bound AND has anywhere from 40-60 eggs stashed in her!!! ?
> Thank god it’s NOT because of a “boy”.
> But still .... she has eggs..???
> 
> (Gary just became my FAVORITE now.)??





Chefdenoel10 said:


> Does that mean your getting the 4’ of snow!!!!?????
> Poor soul..
> If I was there I would help you shovel.
> Then again if I was there I would’ve brought my snowblower! And we would have had drinks sooner than later..?


Hubby has a big-*** snowblower to plow a long flat driveway. We'll see how much we get tonight. It's not that cold so it's a lot of slop at this point.


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> Hubby has a big-*** snowblower to plow a long flat driveway. We'll see how much we get tonight. It's not that cold so it's a lot of slop at this point.


I made sure to stock up on alcohol, although Hazel's delivers.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> So he’s not a lazy fellow, just too classy for the outdoors!


Yes Lola definitely likes his creature comforts. Not long after I had him I was sorting out my shed and threw down an old pillow I used for kneeling on when working in the garden; when I came out of the
shed this is where I found him. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Thankfully it's quieter here. 
The wind picked up again last night but has dropped now and at the moment it's dry - showers later though.
The outlook is pretty good for next week too with temps set to reach up to 12C/54F midweek.
No plans for me today just hoping to potter about in the garden.
Hope everyone has a good, restful Sunday.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola definitely likes his creature comforts. Not long after I had him I was sorting out my shed and threw down an old pillow I used for kneeling on when working in the garden; when I came out of the
> shed this is where I found him. ?
> 
> View attachment 320840



Omg!!!!
I love Lola!!!!
He is ADORABLE!!!!??


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola definitely likes his creature comforts. Not long after I had him I was sorting out my shed and threw down an old pillow I used for kneeling on when working in the garden; when I came out of the
> shed this is where I found him. ?
> 
> View attachment 320840


Now that is priceless! What a smart boy!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Omg!!!!
> I love Lola!!!!
> He is ADORABLE!!!!??


His lordship certainly has me wrapped around his little claw!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> His lordship certainly has me wrapped around his little claw!



He IS like a King on that pillow!
I can see now why you get him room service and catering! ?
Housekeeping too!!
Oh... yes... I’d be wrapped completely around his paw too....
He does remind me of the Ring on the pillow of marriage.. ?
?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey... Happy Mother’s Day to all of our UK mums out there. Hope that you all have a great, special day!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey... Happy Mother’s Day to all of our UK mums out there. Hope that you all have a great, special day!


Oh yes I'd forgotten about that.
No card from Lola though


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out working on our deck......the final fastening of deck screws. We cut & placed all the pressure treated blanks last Autumn, but left loose to dry before fastening. So, thats on our plate today...

Not a bad day, but the winds!

 12:05p: Nice and mild across the DMV at noontime, with plenty of sun and temps in the upper 50s to near 60. Winds are breezy though, gusting 20-30 mph. Could see some gusts of 30-40 mph this afternoon with highs ~60-65.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You know it!!!


I almost bit my tongue ?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> You gots to get a better
> 
> Snowed all day. Supposed to snow all night & all tomorrow. It's not fair Maro2Bear!!


Yea I saw that, they were saying up to 50" possible in some places. Oh my God ? and our time's coming. March came in like a lamb.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Gary is best known as a “Garden”snail.
> Found in a head of lettuce!
> He is so quick!
> I put him down for his supper and zzooom...
> He’s gone to eat then climb to the top of his cage and hang like a bat ?!! ?
> As far as the doctor says...
> She said nature will take its course and she will burrow and lay her eggs. Nothing I need to do ..?
> Unless ....
> @Tom
> @Yvonne
> @Maggie
> Want to weigh in???
> Or I am sorry ... unless anyone here would like to tell me .. what the heck to do..?
> I am nervous like an expectant father!
> Doc also said it could take up to 3 years for her to “want” to lay them.! ??
> But spring is coming and that is ideal weather for laying eggs..?
> (Her words not mine)..


The snails we have, most call them slugs. But some of them have horns and what I think of as slugs are clear like a jelly fish. We have both kinds. Neither has a shell. I hate accidentally stepping on either one. It's disgusting. I've read that box turtles can lay fertilized eggs for a few years later but I don't know about tortoises. That subject really is a lot of questions for some experts... and we have them.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola definitely likes his creature comforts. Not long after I had him I was sorting out my shed and threw down an old pillow I used for kneeling on when working in the garden; when I came out of the
> shed this is where I found him. ?
> 
> View attachment 320840


Oh my God ? Lola is so cute ?... and so smart.(alech) but it is softer than the ground. He learned well from mom.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> The snails we have, most call them slugs. But some of them have horns and what I think of as slugs are clear like a jelly fish. We have both kinds. Neither has a shell. I hate accidentally stepping on either one. It's disgusting. I've read that box turtles can lay fertilized eggs for a few years later but I don't know about tortoises. That subject really is a lot of questions for some experts... and we have them.?



I would love to see the snails you have over there! Hoooorrrnnnsss???????!! WTH??
Cool!
I always thought a slug was just a snail without its shell???
But I am no snail/slug expert...
I need pictures when you get a chance! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

And from Twitter...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would love to see the snails you have over there! Hoooorrrnnnsss???????!! WTH??
> Cool!
> I always thought a slug was just a snail without its shell???
> But I am no snail/slug expert...
> I need pictures when you get a chance! ?



Yes, I too would like to see pix of “clear slugs like jelly fish”. Almost everything we have here are slugs - large, small, slimy. Lift up a flower pot or an old piece of wood...bam, a big old fat slug.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would love to see the snails you have over there! Hoooorrrnnnsss???????!! WTH??
> Cool!
> I always thought a slug was just a snail without its shell???
> But I am no snail/slug expert...
> I need pictures when you get a chance! ?


I will this summer. I'm not an expert either. But one type here has horns no shell and has dark colors. If I can catch a pic of the other I will. That's the type I always thought of as slugs. I'm trying to be nice here about what they look like ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Out working on our deck......the final fastening of deck screws. We cut & placed all the pressure treated blanks last Autumn, but left loose to dry before fastening. So, thats on our plate today...
> 
> Not a bad day, but the winds!
> 
> ➡ 12:05p: Nice and mild across the DMV at noontime, with plenty of sun and temps in the upper 50s to near 60. Winds are breezy though, gusting 20-30 mph. Could see some gusts of 30-40 mph this afternoon with highs ~60-65.


Very good idea to let the boards shrink. Used to be you spaced the deck boards using a 16D nail or comparable. When they took the formaldehyde out of the treated lumber. It started to shrink. I learned that the hard way and had to remove the deck boards and screw them down again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is something I forgot to mention. When Opo was at the vet's and she checked Opo's sample. She also said there was a lot of pollen in the stool sample. We had the pine tree pollen recently but I think it might have come from the cactus flowers Opo loves to eat.
I picked some today and set them down. 
This is what was left behind. Vet wasn't concerned.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I will this summer. I'm not an expert either. But one type here has horns no shell and has dark colors. If I can catch a pic of the other I will. That's the type I always thought of as slugs. I'm trying to be nice here about what they look like ?


Here is a couple of the shells I collected 18 (give or take) years ago. They looked pretty fresh and new back then


----------



## Ray--Opo

We have a shelter in place from the police department.
Just saw this on Neighbors:





Ring Neighbors







neighbors.ring.com




You all might not to be able to open. 
There is a male with a gun they currently can't locate. The area is about 2 miles from me.
Guns are locked and loaded!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a shelter in place from the police department.
> Just saw this on Neighbors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring Neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neighbors.ring.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all might not to be able to open.
> There is a male with a gun they currently can't locate. The area is about 2 miles from me.
> Guns are locked and loaded!


Stay in and stay safe Ray!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....what a deal. ? This fresh fish & caviar location in North Carolina.... a free tin of caviar when you spend $500 on an order! Free shipping too on $500 orders.... geeee i sure hope so.

 Receive a Free 30g Tin of Superior Osetra (a $96 Value) on $500+ Orders.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Just let nature take its course...
> Could take anywhere up to three years!
> (Her words not mine)...?



Are you giving/providing any calcium? An egg shell now & then?

Some pet snail info  http://www.molluscs.at/gastropoda/terrestrial.html?/gastropoda/terrestrial/helix/pet_snails.html


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a shelter in place from the police department.
> Just saw this on Neighbors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring Neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neighbors.ring.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all might not to be able to open.
> There is a male with a gun they currently can't locate. The area is about 2 miles from me.
> Guns are locked and loaded!


Shelter in place has been over for a few hours. Guns are back where they belong.


----------



## EllieMay

Lazy day!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, I too would like to see pix of “clear slugs like jelly fish”. Almost everything we have here are slugs - large, small, slimy. Lift up a flower pot or an old piece of wood...bam, a big old fat slug.



Really?
I have never seen a slug or snail in anyone’s back or for that matter front yard here??
I must not be looking hard enough.
I DO however see lots of those darn water bugs. Grey, Squirmy, annoying little things and loads of ANTS!! Butt loads of em’ !


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you giving/providing any calcium? An egg shell now & then?
> 
> Some pet snail info  http://www.molluscs.at/gastropoda/terrestrial.html?/gastropoda/terrestrial/helix/pet_snails.html



Yes calcium is given 5 days on her food.
Calcium with D3 is given two times a week.
And THANK YOU for that snail info!
I need all I can get.
I still can’t find anything he WILL eat?
I just bought some Japanese food for him.
$21.99!!!!!! Today was the first day to try it and he never even came close to it! ?
I have given him :
All kinds of lettuces
Crushed up and cooked squash and carrots..
I have tried hydrangea leaves, grass, rose leaves and petals, bean leaves, pumpkin leaves.... he is just a picky “B....”.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Stay in and stay safe Ray!





Ray--Opo said:


> We have a shelter in place from the police department.
> Just saw this on Neighbors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring Neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neighbors.ring.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all might not to be able to open.
> There is a male with a gun they currently can't locate. The area is about 2 miles from me.
> Guns are locked and loaded!



Please be safe! 
Don’t shoot the wrong guy!
And don’t let Opo get HIS hands on the gun or you will all be sorry!
Keep us updated!!!
Good luck!
Stay inside! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Really?
> I have never seen a slug or snail in anyone’s back or for that matter front yard here??
> I must not be looking hard enough.
> I DO however see lots of those darn water bugs. Grey, Squirmy, annoying little things and loads of ANTS!! Butt loads of em’ !


I mentioned this before, but while living in Defiance Ohio. Everytime it rained hard. These huge slugs would be on the side walks and driveways. They were like 4 or 5 inches long and thick. I was amazed!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I mentioned this before, but while living in Defiance Ohio. Everytime it rained hard. These huge slugs would be on the side walks and driveways. They were like 4 or 5 inches long and thick. I was amazed!



Wow!
Ok... now when it rains hard I’m gonna go out and look for snails and slugs! ?
Wow.
It is sooo windy here it’s unbelievable!
More straight lined winds than gusts of 50!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Lazy day!!!
> View attachment 320899


Dang that's a cute picture!!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Yes Lola definitely likes his creature comforts. Not long after I had him I was sorting out my shed and threw down an old pillow I used for kneeling on when working in the garden; when I came out of the
> shed this is where I found him. ?
> 
> View attachment 320840


That is way too cute, and the smile says it all!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow!
> Ok... now when it rains hard I’m gonna go out and look for snails and slugs! ?
> Wow.
> It is sooo windy here it’s unbelievable!
> More straight lined winds than gusts of 50!


Chef, it's coming for you!! That was this am before it snowed & blew all day.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I mentioned this before, but while living in Defiance Ohio. Everytime it rained hard. These huge slugs would be on the side walks and driveways. They were like 4 or 5 inches long and thick. I was amazed!


That's quite common here - although slugs are able to elongate themselves, so maybe in drier conditions they like smaller. When I was a teenager I can remember having to walk down a path that was covered with big fat long slugs - it was a nightmare! I'm much more tolerant of them these days now I understand they are part of the eco system. and food chains etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow!
> Ok... now when it rains hard I’m gonna go out and look for snails and slugs! ?
> Wow.
> It is sooo windy here it’s unbelievable!
> More straight lined winds than gusts of 50!


Our winds have calmed down now - thank goodness.
Hope yours don't cause trouble for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's grey and chilly here but dry and the winds have finally dropped, so a big improvement on recent days. 
Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> That's quite common here - although slugs are able to elongate themselves, so maybe in drier conditions they like smaller. When I was a teenager I can remember having to walk down a path that was covered with big fat long slugs - it was a nightmare! I'm much more tolerant of them these days now I understand they are part of the eco system. and food chains etc.


That is why I buy the big container of SALT. If I see you and you don't scram you get Tom Colicchio'ed --A Touch More Salt!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's quite common here - although slugs are able to elongate themselves, so maybe in drier conditions they like smaller. When I was a teenager I can remember having to walk down a path that was covered with big fat long slugs - it was a nightmare! I'm much more tolerant of them these days now I understand they are part of the eco system. and food chains etc.



I really don’t see any land snails here (with shells) in Maryland. When I lived in Monterey CA, yep, all over the place. After a rain in the morning the sidewalks would have a ton of them.....used to squish a ton during my morning jogs.

But here - just big old slugs. Many hide out on the roof of my composting bin, under flowerpots and old wood.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is why I buy the big container of SALT. If I see you and you don't scram you get Tom Colicchio'ed --A Touch More Salt!


I have a buncha box turtles, and every early morning I take my tools and I go out in my bathrobe and gather slugs and worms for them. Slugs gross me out...yucky
Hey, Blackdog1714...don't you keep water turtles? Why don't you gather up those slugs daily and feed them to the turtles?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I have a buncha box turtles, and every early morning I take my tools and I go out in my bathrobe and gather slugs and worms for them. Slugs gross me out...yucky
> Hey, Blackdog1714...don't you keep water turtles? Why don't you gather up those slugs daily and feed them to the turtles?


Nooe no turtles maybe the chickens can eat them?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally lots of daffodils in the garden. Usually they get knocked down by one last big snowfall or deep freeze...this year, not so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's grey and chilly here but dry and the winds have finally dropped, so a big improvement on recent days.
> Hope everyone has a good Monday.


It's grey and chilly here too. It rained overnight, so I have a REAL excuse for not working outside. I built a fire in the woodstove, put a sunshine cake in the oven, cleaned out the fridge and washed dishes (my back is killing me. I think my sink is too low).


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I really don’t see any land snails here (with shells) in Maryland. When I lived in Monterey CA, yep, all over the place. After a rain in the morning the sidewalks would have a ton of them.....used to squish a ton during my morning jogs.
> 
> But here - just big old slugs. Many hide out on the roof of my composting bin, under flowerpots and old wood.


There are no snails in my neighborhood either, much to the chagrin of my many box turtles.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow!
> Ok... now when it rains hard I’m gonna go out and look for snails and slugs! ?
> Wow.
> It is sooo windy here it’s unbelievable!
> More straight lined winds than gusts of 50!


Hang on!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's grey and chilly here too. It rained overnight, so I have a REAL excuse for not working outside. I built a fire in the woodstove, put a sunshine cake in the oven, cleaned out the fridge and washed dishes (my back is killing me. I think my sink is too low).


Rain is good for your area right? Hope your back feels better. 
What is a sunshine cake?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's quite common here - although slugs are able to elongate themselves, so maybe in drier conditions they like smaller. When I was a teenager I can remember having to walk down a path that was covered with big fat long slugs - it was a nightmare! I'm much more tolerant of them these days now I understand they are part of the eco system. and food chains etc.


I also remember when I was 5 years old. My dad was stationed in Hawaii. Cant remember if it was seasonal, but at night toads would come out by the hundreds. I would go around and catch them in a bucket. The next day there would be bunches of flattened toads in the road. From being ran over by cars. My older brother would do something with toads and firecrackers. I will not go into details.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rain is good for your area right? Hope your back feels better.
> What is a sunshine cake?


Yeah, we normally have drought, so rain is good.

My back problem is work related. . . I tend to hunch forward when working outside and it eventually just kills my back. But sitting in my recliner with a small pillow at the small of my back relieves the pain and I'm good as new.

Sunshine cake is yellow cake mix made with crushed pineapple and topped with Kool Whip that's mixed with crushed pineapple and vanilla instant pudding. It turned out pretty good. Because I'm the only one here to eat my food, I made only half the recipe. I hope the bugs don't get to the other half of the cake mix.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Hang on!


Hang on to your skinny friends!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> I also remember when I was 5 years old. My dad was stationed in Hawaii. Cant remember if it was seasonal, but at night toads would come out by the hundreds. I would go around and catch them in a bucket. The next day there would be bunches of flattened toads in the road. From being ran over by cars. My older brother would do something with toads and firecrackers. I will not go into details.


I remember the toad pancakes, but I haven’t seen that many in awhile. My brother did the firecracker thing, I think I know what it was. Bleah!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A guy in London, on TWITTER/GardensHour complaining as well about the S N A I L S ! In his garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, I too would like to see pix of “clear slugs like jelly fish”. Almost everything we have here are slugs - large, small, slimy. Lift up a flower pot or an old piece of wood...bam, a big old fat slug.


I hope I see one this year. I'll be sure to get a picture. I don't see them often where I live now but I do see them now and then. I used to see quite a few not far from here while growing up. What I think of as snails, I see all of the time here. Big ones! With horns ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's grey and chilly here but dry and the winds have finally dropped, so a big improvement on recent days.
> Hope everyone has a good Monday.


Same here. I stuck my nose out the door and decided to stay home.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you giving/providing any calcium? An egg shell now & then?
> 
> Some pet snail info  http://www.molluscs.at/gastropoda/terrestrial.html?/gastropoda/terrestrial/helix/pet_snails.html


That's funny ? I like them too ? and it makes me mad when they call a snail hauling around his house on his back a slug.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is why I buy the big container of SALT. If I see you and you don't scram you get Tom Colicchio'ed --A Touch More Salt!


That's what we did. But we just used table salt.?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> It's grey and chilly here too. It rained overnight, so I have a REAL excuse for not working outside. I built a fire in the woodstove, put a sunshine cake in the oven, cleaned out the fridge and washed dishes (my back is killing me. I think my sink is too low).


what is a sunshine cake?

are you tall Yvonne? ( I pictured you around 5’4” for some reason ). I am 5’9” and my back hurts a lot when I have to work over tabletops!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Rain is good for your area right? Hope your back feels better.
> What is a sunshine cake?


Snap!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I also remember when I was 5 years old. My dad was stationed in Hawaii. Cant remember if it was seasonal, but at night toads would come out by the hundreds. I would go around and catch them in a bucket. The next day there would be bunches of flattened toads in the road. From being ran over by cars. My older brother would do something with toads and firecrackers. I will not go into details.


My sister goes out with buckets to catch toads and frogs who are en route to their breeding grounds to help them cross the road safely.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, we normally have drought, so rain is good.
> 
> My back problem is work related. . . I tend to hunch forward when working outside and it eventually just kills my back. But sitting in my recliner with a small pillow at the small of my back relieves the pain and I'm good as new.
> 
> Sunshine cake is yellow cake mix made with crushed pineapple and topped with Kool Whip that's mixed with crushed pineapple and vanilla instant pudding. It turned out pretty good. Because I'm the only one here to eat my food, I made only half the recipe. I hope the bugs don't get to the other half of the cake mix.


Sounds like a variation of the pineapple upside down cake. - pineapple rings in the base of a cake tin, covered with cake mix then turned out upside down when baked so that the rings are on top. I've never made one but they are delicious with cream, custard or ice cream.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A guy in London, on TWITTER/GardensHour complaining as well about the S N A I L S ! In his garden.
> 
> View attachment 320965


I hope he let them live!
They eat a lot of decaying vegetation, fungus so are important ecologically as well being part of the food chain for other animals like frogs toads and some birds etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> what is a sunshine cake?
> 
> are you tall Yvonne? ( I pictured you around 5’4” for some reason ). I am 5’9” and my back hurts a lot when I have to work over tabletops!


About 5' 6" or so.


----------



## Horse ‘n tortoise

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


As I was reading I thought this was written from your tortoises’ point of view.... clever tortoise.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, we normally have drought, so rain is good.
> 
> My back problem is work related. . . I tend to hunch forward when working outside and it eventually just kills my back. But sitting in my recliner with a small pillow at the small of my back relieves the pain and I'm good as new.
> 
> Sunshine cake is yellow cake mix made with crushed pineapple and topped with Kool Whip that's mixed with crushed pineapple and vanilla instant pudding. It turned out pretty good. Because I'm the only one here to eat my food, I made only half the recipe. I hope the bugs don't get to the other half of the cake mix.


That cake sounds wonderful!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Chef, it's coming for you!! That was this am before it snowed & blew all day.
> View attachment 320905



Holy COW!!!!!
Ok... let me look up....
How to cook with snow.?
Wow!!! 
We got a lot of straight line winds for two days now.
I feel like the roof and windows are gonna blow out!
Maybe snow would have been better??


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Holy COW!!!!!
> Ok... let me look up....
> How to cook with snow.?
> Wow!!!
> We got a lot of straight line winds for two days now.
> I feel like the roof and windows are gonna blow out!
> Maybe snow would have been better??


I'll take wind over snow any day. I can sit in my lawn chair outside in the wind but not in the snow.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I'll take wind over snow any day. I can sit in my lawn chair outside in the wind but not in the snow.



Yes but when you go back inside because it’s too cold .... 
can you power up your :
Tv
Stove
Lights
Refrigerator 
Heat.....
Etc????
The wind has been knocking power off and on for two days. ?
Enough already Mother Nature!!!
One day Hot ? 
Next day 12 degrees...
We get it ...
Your going through menopause...
Yea...yea... bla...bla...bla....
Find a hobby Mother Nature ?!!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> About 5' 6" or so.


Oh you’re a tall gal!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Chef, it's coming for you!! That was this am before it snowed & blew all day.
> View attachment 320905


That’s so pretty...as I sit here in a tee shirt and shorts.. (_|_)


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> That’s so pretty...as I sit here in a tee shirt and shorts.. (_|_)


We got at least 27 inches. Hubby cleared our driveway with his HUGE snowblower but we can't get out of our driveway because the cul de sac hasn"t been plowed & my 4-wheel drive SportTrac would get stuck. 

In the Republic of Boulder, you must clear your sidewalks within 24 hours of the snow ceasing or you can be fined. 

It could snow tomorrow. But high 50's by the weekend. I hate snow!! Bring on the sun!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> My sister goes out with buckets to catch toads and frogs who are en route to their breeding grounds to help them cross the road safely.


My daughter does that too ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Sorry for my absence. Covid vaccine tiredness side effect left me doing very little. And that is the only effect it’s had on us. 

We have both been feeling manageably tired. JoesDad said cleaning our fish tank was more effort than it should have been on Sunday, but we still got out for a walk on our regular workday route. 

Then I went to the rescue yesterday. That was hard work too. I got home and JoesDad, who started a new contract yesterday, was having problems connecting to his new employer’s IT systems. 

The employer’s tech, having done a load of stuff at his end, gave Mr gee40 a list of things to do our end... which meant me of course. (I am an IT Tech by trade)

Then daughter needed something posting to her urgently. 

I was very, very tired. 

A normal reaction for me to being overtired is to get extremely cold. I ended up in my thickest fleece jacket with a blanket over me last night. I honestly don’t think the cold was a side effect ... just that I got overtired when I shouldn’t have. 

This morning, I rolled over in bed and was surprised JoesDad wasn’t there. I had slept through the alarm, him having a shower and getting dressed... I had no idea!

Hopefully I have slept it off now. I’m not in any hurry to start the day though and I’m such a morning person usually.


----------



## JoesMum

And here’s a hedgehog from yesterday ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
We have a lovely sunny and *warm* day here today!!!
The wind is a bit blustery but it's not cold.
I put Lola out in a sunny, sheltered patch which he stayed in for all of 3 mins before heading back in.
I'm just leaving the door jammed open for him to come and go as he pleases - maybe if he thinks it's his own idea he may go out and stay longer. 
I also released my butterflies after feeding them up with some sugary water, they had a good stretch of their wings, soaked up some sunshine and they were off. Hopefully they'll enjoy some time in the sun.
Hope you all have a good Tuesday!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> We got at least 27 inches. Hubby cleared our driveway with his HUGE snowblower but we can't get out of our driveway because the cul de sac hasn"t been plowed & my 4-wheel drive SportTrac would get stuck.
> 
> In the Republic of Boulder, you must clear your sidewalks within 24 hours of the snow ceasing or you can be fined.
> 
> It could snow tomorrow. But high 50's by the weekend. I hate snow!! Bring on the sun!!


That’s crazy!!! I like the snow.. in the “once in a blue moon “ increments that we get it... lol
here in Texas, our spring weather right now is my favorite.. crisp mornings that make way to mid 70 days.. I can be outside comfortably all day and i try to do exactly that .


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Sorry for my absence. Covid vaccine tiredness side effect left me doing very little. And that is the only effect it’s had on us.
> 
> We have both been feeling manageably tired. JoesDad said cleaning our fish tank was more effort than it should have been on Sunday, but we still got out for a walk on our regular workday route.
> 
> Then I went to the rescue yesterday. That was hard work too. I got home and JoesDad, who started a new contract yesterday, was having problems connecting to his new employer’s IT systems.
> 
> The employer’s tech, having done a load of stuff at his end, gave Mr gee40 a list of things to do our end... which meant me of course. (I am an IT Tech by trade)
> 
> Then daughter needed something posting to her urgently.
> 
> I was very, very tired.
> 
> A normal reaction for me to being overtired is to get extremely cold. I ended up in my thickest fleece jacket with a blanket over me last night. I honestly don’t think the cold was a side effect ... just that I got overtired when I shouldn’t have.
> 
> This morning, I rolled over in bed and was surprised JoesDad wasn’t there. I had slept through the alarm, him having a shower and getting dressed... I had no idea!
> 
> Hopefully I have slept it off now. I’m not in any hurry to start the day though and I’m such a morning person usually.


Im glad that was the extent of side effects and I hope you’ll feel more back to sorts now. I thought of you last night And noticed the absence of your posts.. Everyone needs a recharge now and then and taking what you need is no fault! Hope everything is sorted with your daughter now too..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> It's grey and chilly here too. It rained overnight, so I have a REAL excuse for not working outside. I built a fire in the woodstove, put a sunshine cake in the oven, cleaned out the fridge and washed dishes (my back is killing me. I think my sink is too low).


You'd not make a good Oregonian. No work would get done if you didn't work in the rain. Oregonians wear rain jackets, hats and shorts every day and rain does not hinder anything. In fact, I am a bit obsessive about keeping a clean car and I have washed my dirty car in the rain.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> I'll take wind over snow any day. I can sit in my lawn chair outside in the wind but not in the snow.


I hate wind and for some reason it scares me. The most anxiety I felt when driving truck was in the wind afraid I would get blown over. Now when it's windy, I am just afraid a house will drop on me...


----------



## Maro2Bear

In Case You Missed It category -









The Great British Wildflower Hunt


Do you love wild flowers? Would you like to know more about them? And help save them for the future? So would we. Join us this summer in the Great British Wildflower Hunt




www.plantlife.org.uk


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Chef, it's coming for you!! That was this am before it snowed & blew all day.
> View attachment 320905



Good looking snowfall. The picnic table shots are classic. Just cooler temps here now after our run of a few 70 degree days. I think we in the DELMARVA area have a TOTAL of 5 inches this year. Pathetic. Close to zero last year. (I never moved the shovels last year).


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Sorry for my absence. Covid vaccine tiredness side effect left me doing very little. And that is the only effect it’s had on us.
> 
> We have both been feeling manageably tired. JoesDad said cleaning our fish tank was more effort than it should have been on Sunday, but we still got out for a walk on our regular workday route.
> 
> Then I went to the rescue yesterday. That was hard work too. I got home and JoesDad, who started a new contract yesterday, was having problems connecting to his new employer’s IT systems.
> 
> The employer’s tech, having done a load of stuff at his end, gave Mr gee40 a list of things to do our end... which meant me of course. (I am an IT Tech by trade)
> 
> Then daughter needed something posting to her urgently.
> 
> I was very, very tired.
> 
> A normal reaction for me to being overtired is to get extremely cold. I ended up in my thickest fleece jacket with a blanket over me last night. I honestly don’t think the cold was a side effect ... just that I got overtired when I shouldn’t have.
> 
> This morning, I rolled over in bed and was surprised JoesDad wasn’t there. I had slept through the alarm, him having a shower and getting dressed... I had no idea!
> 
> Hopefully I have slept it off now. I’m not in any hurry to start the day though and I’m such a morning person usually.



Hey sweet pea,
If you need to rest for a couple of days DO IT!!
Your body knows what it needs.
I hope they didn’t GIVE you the virus???
Do not over due it or you can put yourself 
(Your immune system) in jeopardy for all kinds of sickness.
Please take the week to GO SLOW... 
your own pace.
And if you need to rest...REST.
I always run to work or fix the house like I am “saving the world” 
But in actuality I am just making myself sicker..
I never saved any day-world or person
I just hurt myself.
And in the end— no one cared ..
If I showed up or not
It cost me a week in the hospital many years ago (walking pneumonia)..
And I could have spread it to everyone!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Sorry for my absence. Covid vaccine tiredness side effect left me doing very little. And that is the only effect it’s had on us.
> 
> We have both been feeling manageably tired. JoesDad said cleaning our fish tank was more effort than it should have been on Sunday, but we still got out for a walk on our regular workday route.
> 
> Then I went to the rescue yesterday. That was hard work too. I got home and JoesDad, who started a new contract yesterday, was having problems connecting to his new employer’s IT systems.
> 
> The employer’s tech, having done a load of stuff at his end, gave Mr gee40 a list of things to do our end... which meant me of course. (I am an IT Tech by trade)
> 
> Then daughter needed something posting to her urgently.
> 
> I was very, very tired.
> 
> A normal reaction for me to being overtired is to get extremely cold. I ended up in my thickest fleece jacket with a blanket over me last night. I honestly don’t think the cold was a side effect ... just that I got overtired when I shouldn’t have.
> 
> This morning, I rolled over in bed and was surprised JoesDad wasn’t there. I had slept through the alarm, him having a shower and getting dressed... I had no idea!
> 
> Hopefully I have slept it off now. I’m not in any hurry to start the day though and I’m such a morning person usually.


I am getting my vaccine on Wednesday and my dil says she was exhausted for 2 weeks after her shot...sissie...my son told me to make sure my animals are taken care of because I won't be able to do it. so now that I've said that... tomorrow.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I am getting my vaccine on Wednesday and my dil says she was exhausted for 2 weeks after her shot...sissie...my son told me to make sure my animals are taken care of because I won't be able to do it. so now that I've said that... tomorrow.



Good morning,
Try to go in with good vibes and happy thoughts? 
Oh...cr*p....
Now this shot is gonna keep people apart even longer?
I thought this shot was (and I’m quoting Martha Stuart)....
“ A GOOD THING”??????
Now I don’t want one.
I HATE being sick.
I am a very bad patient.. 
I can’t sit still. 
And I hate soup!
And when I ask for something ;
I end up in tears ....
because the person didn’t do it the way I would like them to have...?
All kinds of crazy happens to me.!
And that’s saying A LOT!!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

I also went thru a long period of illness which taught me how to be sick. I live alone and don't ask for help. I don't like soup either, but try Campbell's Home style chicken noodle soup. It's good for some reason. Oh, and I don't add water


----------



## Maggie3fan

Birdbath is frozen


----------



## Yvonne G

@Horses ‘n turtles :

Hey! Welcome to the Cold Dark Room. Our official greeter, @JoesMum , has been slightly under the weather due to the Covid jab she received, but this is what she usually says to new folks who wander in here:

"Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots  "


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> In Case You Missed It category -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great British Wildflower Hunt
> 
> 
> Do you love wild flowers? Would you like to know more about them? And help save them for the future? So would we. Join us this summer in the Great British Wildflower Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plantlife.org.uk


I've signed up - a good way to learn about IDing potential tort food!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I've signed up - a good way to learn about IDing potential tort food!!!



That’s a good way to get outside and enjoy the sun. Get plenty of tips and bring advice back to us!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Horses ‘n turtles said:


> As I was reading I thought this was written from your tortoises’ point of view.... clever tortoise.



My sincerest apologies! I swear Covid is really getting to me.…
Hello!! ? And welcome to the forum!!! where you will find some GREAT advice from what I think are EXPERTS!! 
Glad you came here!
Now, you’ll be a great pet owner.
Ask them ANYTHING!
And you will get the BEST possible answer 
Can’t wait till you have a question!?! ?
I am very impatient today??
Covid!!....stop it! Or you’ll scare this person away....?
Sorry.... WELCOME!! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s a good way to get outside and enjoy the sun. Get plenty of tips and bring advice back to us!!!


On their website there are 2 sheets of wild plants which I have in my garden but not known the names of before. Now I know them I can check to see if they are safe foods on the tortoise table.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I'll take wind over snow any day. I can sit in my lawn chair outside in the wind but not in the snow.


I'm being ridiculous but I want some snow instead of rain because april showers are almost here. I don't want a pond in the lower part of my backyard. Snow melts slowly.? We live right at the end of a flood area.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> We have a lovely sunny and *warm* day here today!!!
> The wind is a bit blustery but it's not cold.
> I put Lola out in a sunny, sheltered patch which he stayed in for all of 3 mins before heading back in.
> I'm just leaving the door jammed open for him to come and go as he pleases - maybe if he thinks it's his own idea he may go out and stay longer.
> I also released my butterflies after feeding them up with some sugary water, they had a good stretch of their wings, soaked up some sunshine and they were off. Hopefully they'll enjoy some time in the sun.
> Hope you all have a good Tuesday!


Lucky you. No sun for us in the south east today


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Im glad that was the extent of side effects and I hope you’ll feel more back to sorts now. I thought of you last night And noticed the absence of your posts.. Everyone needs a recharge now and then and taking what you need is no fault! Hope everything is sorted with your daughter now too..


I felt rather grotty through the morning and started to perk up about lunchtime. By early evening I was feeling a lot brighter and now feel more or less back to normal. Hopefully that’s it now  ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> In Case You Missed It category -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great British Wildflower Hunt
> 
> 
> Do you love wild flowers? Would you like to know more about them? And help save them for the future? So would we. Join us this summer in the Great British Wildflower Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plantlife.org.uk


I have sewn loads of wildflower seeds in my garden this spring. Hopefully enough of them will evade the snails and slugs for long enough to grow!


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey sweet pea,
> If you need to rest for a couple of days DO IT!!
> Your body knows what it needs.
> I hope they didn’t GIVE you the virus???
> Do not over due it or you can put yourself
> (Your immune system) in jeopardy for all kinds of sickness.
> Please take the week to GO SLOW...
> your own pace.
> And if you need to rest...REST.
> I always run to work or fix the house like I am “saving the world”
> But in actuality I am just making myself sicker..
> I never saved any day-world or person
> I just hurt myself.
> And in the end— no one cared ..
> If I showed up or not
> It cost me a week in the hospital many years ago (walking pneumonia)..
> And I could have spread it to everyone!!!


None of the vaccines contain live virus so you can’t catch covid from them fortunately! It is just a reaction as my body builds up antibodies. This is good because it means my body is responding and the vaccine is working ?

You are right though. Rest is what you have to do when these things get you. I am hopeful that I am actually through the worst of it now. I feel so much better this evenin.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey sweet pea,
> If you need to rest for a couple of days DO IT!!
> Your body knows what it needs.
> I hope they didn’t GIVE you the virus???
> Do not over due it or you can put yourself
> (Your immune system) in jeopardy for all kinds of sickness.
> Please take the week to GO SLOW...
> your own pace.
> And if you need to rest...REST.
> I always run to work or fix the house like I am “saving the world”
> But in actuality I am just making myself sicker..
> I never saved any day-world or person
> I just hurt myself.
> And in the end— no one cared ..
> If I showed up or not
> It cost me a week in the hospital many years ago (walking pneumonia)..
> And I could have spread it to everyone!!!


You never know who you might have saved by just giving them a smile - someone in deep depression may have seen your smile and it changed their whole day. I know someone out there cared, I do!


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> I am getting my vaccine on Wednesday and my dil says she was exhausted for 2 weeks after her shot...sissie...my son told me to make sure my animals are taken care of because I won't be able to do it. so now that I've said that... tomorrow.


To be honest, it’s better than getting covid. I know a few people who have had it and it’s awful


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey sweet pea,
> If you need to rest for a couple of days DO IT!!
> Your body knows what it needs.
> I hope they didn’t GIVE you the virus???
> Do not over due it or you can put yourself
> (Your immune system) in jeopardy for all kinds of sickness.
> Please take the week to GO SLOW...
> your own pace.
> And if you need to rest...REST.
> I always run to work or fix the house like I am “saving the world”
> But in actuality I am just making myself sicker..
> I never saved any day-world or person
> I just hurt myself.
> And in the end— no one cared ..
> If I showed up or not
> It cost me a week in the hospital many years ago (walking pneumonia)..
> And I could have spread it to everyone!!!


Amen.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I felt rather grotty through the morning and started to perk up about lunchtime. By early evening I was feeling a lot brighter and now feel more or less back to normal. Hopefully that’s it now  ?


Another I'm missing is CarolM...


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning,
> Try to go in with good vibes and happy thoughts?
> Oh...cr*p....
> Now this shot is gonna keep people apart even longer?
> I thought this shot was (and I’m quoting Martha Stuart)....
> “ A GOOD THING”??????
> Now I don’t want one.
> I HATE being sick.
> I am a very bad patient..
> I can’t sit still.
> And I hate soup!
> And when I ask for something ;
> I end up in tears ....
> because the person didn’t do it the way I would like them to have...?
> All kinds of crazy happens to me.!
> And that’s saying A LOT!!! ?


No. Get one. Most people aren’t getting side effects badly. And what’s a couple of days getting tired compared with potential hospitalisation and long term illness from actually catching covid? I know which I prefer!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You never know who you might have saved by just giving them a smile - someone in deep depression may have seen your smile and it changed their whole day. I know someone out there cared, I do!


I was told that once by a person that I said hello to. I was just out walking. I know in this day and age mindset it may not be wise but... I still do.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> I felt rather grotty through the morning and started to perk up about lunchtime. By early evening I was feeling a lot brighter and now feel more or less back to normal. Hopefully that’s it now  ?


grotty?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I was told that once by a person that I said hello to. I was just out walking. I know in this day and age mindset it may not be wise but... I still do.?


I do it too. We used to be able to smile at someone but not anymore. So I have started saying good morning or something. Just this morning in the Safeway parking lot, some guy says, Wow what a beautiful rig, I said what a beautiful sweatshirt you have on...so then we stood and talked for almost an hour. It was nice. We didn't exchange names, but he was wearing a sweatshirt that read...
Vietnam, 1967, Tet Offensive. 
My generation, friends died, and friends were ridiculed, a whole generation changed.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That's what we did. But we just used table salt.?


I forgot to say we used it on the slugs that looked like jelly fish. I just put a dish of beer out for the snails that don't carry a shell around.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> I do it too. We used to be able to smile at someone but not anymore. So I have started saying good morning or something. Just this morning in the Safeway parking lot, some guy says, Wow what a beautiful rig, I said what a beautiful sweatshirt you have on...so then we stood and talked for almost an hour. It was nice. We didn't exchange names, but he was wearing a sweatshirt that read...
> Vietnam, 1967, Tet Offensive.
> My generation, friends died, and friends were ridiculed, a whole generation changed.


Thank you for sharing that. Yes times have changed a lot, but at least smiles are still free! It can cause another smile and in your case, a lovely conversation.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> grotty?


grotty = off colour, unwell, unpleasant


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I forgot to say we used it on the slugs that looked like jelly fish. I just put a dish of beer out for the snails that don't carry a shell around.?


Your frogs and birds will enjoy making a meal of them.
I just flick them into the shrubs.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Another I'm missing is CarolM...


I've been wondering where and how she is too.
Hopefully all is well and she's just busy.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Your frogs and birds will enjoy making a meal of them.
> I just flick them into the shrubs.


Yea I somewhat worry about that ? I'm unleashing a bunch of crazy birds. It's a bit better than poison though.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I do it too. We used to be able to smile at someone but not anymore. So I have started saying good morning or something. Just this morning in the Safeway parking lot, some guy says, Wow what a beautiful rig, I said what a beautiful sweatshirt you have on...so then we stood and talked for almost an hour. It was nice. We didn't exchange names, but he was wearing a sweatshirt that read...
> Vietnam, 1967, Tet Offensive.
> My generation, friends died, and friends were ridiculed, a whole generation changed.


I'm going to keep doing it. I wouldn't want to live in a world so isolated that you can't even smile or give an encouraging word to someone ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Completely unrelated. Do people in the US say "across the pond" or do people in the UK say it? Anyway, I am near Crossgreen on B1066, Workhouse Hill. It is very pretty, Iʻve passed some pretty houses and lots of fields. Actually, I am not there personally, but am there on a virtual race. I donʻt have any friends so I join virtual races, that way I get to see lots of places that I canʻt go. Goodness, I sound so desperate.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning,
> Try to go in with good vibes and happy thoughts?
> Oh...cr*p....
> Now this shot is gonna keep people apart even longer?
> I thought this shot was (and I’m quoting Martha Stuart)....
> “ A GOOD THING”??????
> Now I don’t want one.
> I HATE being sick.
> I am a very bad patient..
> I can’t sit still.
> And I hate soup!
> And when I ask for something ;
> I end up in tears ....
> because the person didn’t do it the way I would like them to have...?
> All kinds of crazy happens to me.!
> And that’s saying A LOT!!! ?


Nobody is a worse sick person then my husband. He once got the stomach flu for 18 hours & called his dad up & told him he was dying. Had to take the phone away from him & explain to his dad that he just had the stomach flu. This was after going to the store 3 times to get him something to drink.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sorry if this is inappropriate. I miss social cues a lot


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sorry if this is inappropriate. I miss social cues a lot


I'm laughing so hard, i'm chocking. That be my hubby!!


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> I'm laughing so hard, i'm chocking. That be my hubby!!


What makes it worse is if he gets a cold, he refuses to take any thing & just sneezes & coughs himself silly. I'm downing anything to relieve the symptoms.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> What makes it worse is if he gets a cold, he refuses to take any thing & just sneezes & coughs himself silly. I'm downing anything to relieve the symptoms.


That’s my husband too. If you won’t take your medicine I will so I don’t have to listen to you whine. Gimme a double shot of the stuff.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Completely unrelated. Do people in the US say "across the pond" or do people in the UK say it? Anyway, I am near Crossgreen on B1066, Workhouse Hill. It is very pretty, Iʻve passed some pretty houses and lots of fields. Actually, I am not there personally, but am there on a virtual race. I donʻt have any friends so I join virtual races, that way I get to see lots of places that I canʻt go. Goodness, I sound so desperate.



I love that saying “across the pond”
I know we both say it but I am pretty sure it comes from the UK.
And as far as friends go... I AM YOUR FRIEND!!!!
You are so cool, funny, beautiful, and have a lovely personality. Who ever doesn’t know you is in my opinion...STUPID!
Maybe your just shy?
That’s ok, so am I.
Until you put me in a room full of people??
I don’t know why but I think it’s fear but I come alive! I talk my head off!??
I am terrified of people but under pressure 
I force myself out of my comfort zone and mingle..? When I get home I am dead silent and you’d think I was a totally different person!?? 
Have you ever seen the bugs bunny cartoon with the talking/dancing frog that comes to life for the man but shuts up when there is people around? That’s me!!!
Only I’m the opposite... I become Robin Williams..?? ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love that saying “across the pond”
> I know we both say it but I am pretty sure it comes from the UK.
> And as far as friends go... I AM YOUR FRIEND!!!!
> You are so cool, funny, beautiful, and have a lovely personality. Who ever doesn’t know you is in my opinion...STUPID!
> Maybe your just shy?
> That’s ok, so am I.
> Until you put me in a room full of people??
> I don’t know why but I think it’s fear but I come alive! I talk my head off!??
> I am terrified of people but under pressure
> I force myself out of my comfort zone and mingle..? When I get home I am dead silent and you’d think I was a totally different person!??
> Have you ever seen the bugs bunny cartoon with the talking/dancing frog that comes to life for the man but shuts up when there is people around? That’s me!!!
> Only I’m the opposite... I become Robin Williams..?? ?


I so miss Robin Williams. What a wonderful talent. The first time I saw him was a video of him doing stand up at a theater in San Fran. He was practically bouncing off the balconies. Do you do that?


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I so miss Robin Williams. What a wonderful talent. The first time I saw him was a video of him doing stand up at a theater in San Fran. He was practically bouncing off the balconies. Do you do that?


Ooohhh I love Robin Williams too.... He and Sally Fields in Mrs Doubtfire was one of my favorites... but there are many more and different characters that he just made..


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> Nobody is a worse sick person then my husband. He once got the stomach flu for 18 hours & called his dad up & told him he was dying. Had to take the phone away from him & explain to his dad that he just had the stomach flu. This was after going to the store 3 times to get him something to drink.


I had norovirus once and I was laying half clothed on the cool tile floor begging for it to end. My wife walks by and says" Here is some gatorade I am going to bed" What a mothering instinct! Good thing I wasn't in her way she might kicked me till I moved. Breakfast in bed, meds management, fever abatement, wound dressing changes- you name it for my wife I have done it. BUT this is not knew I was well aware of how she was when we first got married and that she truly loves anything with four legs and lots of fur more than me!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> grotty = off colour, unwell, unpleasant


And used in another context can mean dirty too.

We’ve all been in grotty public toilets I suspect.


----------



## JoesMum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Completely unrelated. Do people in the US say "across the pond" or do people in the UK say it?


It’s an Americanism as far as I’m aware that is used sometimes in the UK. We are more likely to say over the Atlantic.

This doesn’t mean it didn’t originate here and then go out of use. There are quite a few Words, phrases and pronunciations in the USA that have simply vanished in the UK.

Like how you say herb. We pronounce the h here, but we used to pronounce it the American way years ago.


----------



## JoesMum

I had to research and it did indeed originate here with an Englishman


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's another pleasant chilly morning here with the promise of warming up later. 
I was feeling great until I read replies from some idiot claiming to have a tortoise sanctuary while ignoring all advice he has been given and now I feel mad at him and so sorry for his animals.
If he was in the UK I'd be reporting him to the RSPCA and joining FB and other social media to warm people about his sanctuary.
Anyway I'd better go and use this energy to do something constructive or I might spontaneously combust!!!

Have a good day.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Ooohhh I love Robin Williams too.... He and Sally Fields in Mrs Doubtfire was one of my favorites... but there are many more and different characters that he just made..



Good morning,
How is your weather there ?
I just saw the news for Texas weather and I am worried about you....?
Also on the news—in Texas a house blew up because of fireworks ?? WTH??
2 horses were rescued. 1 got hurt....
?
Did you hear the blast?
They said it was heard 20 miles away!! ?
Please be careful!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I so miss Robin Williams. What a wonderful talent. The first time I saw him was a video of him doing stand up at a theater in San Fran. He was practically bouncing off the balconies. Do you do that?



No.. didn’t have a need to yet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Four days close or at 70F (21c)......and yesterday and today...and tomorrow.....a measly 42. Might have brought the banana trees out too early, they looked at me and could only muster a cold shivering shoulder. But, soon we will be complaining of the heat & humidity. 

Saw this....UK moving fast with the vaccinations...

 Covid: All over-50s invited for jab in England

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-56428464


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> grotty = off colour, unwell, unpleasant


British... off color, unwell, unpleasant
American...crappy, lousy, sh*tty


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> And used in another context can mean dirty too.
> 
> We’ve all been in grotty public toilets I suspect.


For some reason I like this word and I'm gonna use it


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Four days close or at 70F (21c)......and yesterday and today...and tomorrow.....a measly 42. Might have brought the banana trees out too early, they looked at me and could only muster a cold shivering shoulder. But, soon we will be complaining of the heat & humidity.
> 
> Saw this....UK moving fast with the vaccinations...
> 
> ➡➡ Covid: All over-50s invited for jab in England
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-56428464


Yes my sister who is in that category has hers booked now


----------



## Ray--Opo

We are on our way to get the vaccine!?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> For some reason I like this word and I'm gonna use it



What’s next? ?‍ Will we soon see you all chuffed over something, or faffing about in the garden or, god forbid feeling poorly? Then it”s oh crikey, I’m knackered. ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Vaccine is administered! Just waiting 15 minutes before we can leave. The line moved very quickly. They are very well organized. ?


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> I had norovirus once and I was laying half clothed on the cool tile floor begging for it to end. My wife walks by and says" Here is some gatorade I am going to bed" What a mothering instinct! Good thing I wasn't in her way she might kicked me till I moved. Breakfast in bed, meds management, fever abatement, wound dressing changes- you name it for my wife I have done it. BUT this is not knew I was well aware of how she was when we first got married and that she truly loves anything with four legs and lots of fur more than me!


That sounds like my honeymoon in my first marriage. I got so sick I didn't know which end to put in the toilet 1st & gave up going back to bed.

Seriously, I would never let 2nd hubby lay on the floor, even when he gets vertigo. And I actually do like him better than my cats. I have to because he can be very aggravating....


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> What’s next? ?‍ Will we soon see you all chuffed over something, or faffing about in the garden or, god forbid feeling poorly? Then it”s oh crikey, I’m knackered. ??


I love those words and nobody will know what I'm talking about ?.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> I had to research and it did indeed originate here with an Englishman
> View attachment 321055


Geez, I could have looked that up! Thanks for doing the footwork for me


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Vaccine is administered! Just waiting 15 minutes before we can leave. The line moved very quickly. They are very well organized. ?


I just got mine as well. I snuck out when nobody was looking...


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Geez, I could have looked that up! Thanks for doing the footwork for me


And here going across the pond originally meant going to the slammer.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> And here going across the pond originally meant going to the slammer.?


Really? I didnʻt know that!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> And here going across the pond originally meant going to the slammer.?


Interestingly, when I was reading it appears the original English usage strayed into those being sent to penal colonies which would have been by ship. So being transported to Australia or wherever was being sent across the pond. Your version is undoubtedly derived from this


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> And here going across the pond originally meant going to the slammer.?



Must be an Ohio thing.....


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> And here going across the pond originally meant going to the slammer.?


Iʻve heard it called the gray-bar hotel before (not to be confused with the gay bar)


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> I had to research and it did indeed originate here with an Englishman
> View attachment 321055


So Iʻd have to go across one ocean, across a continent, then across the pond. Sounds too far to jog.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Must be an Ohio thing.....


Might be. I just thought it was funny how the slang "across the pond" got started. Leave it to the UK to say it politely.?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻve heard it called the gray-bar hotel before (not to be confused with the gay bar)


I've not heard that one. I've heard of other names but can't think of them. Phew ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I've not heard that one. I've heard of other names but can't think of them. Phew ?



I’m thinking “gray bar hotel” equates to “in jail, behind bars”.....nothing to do with crossing the Atlantic aka the pond.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, dark & overcast. Temp rose to 48 today....wet & drizzly. We went for a spin to a local lumber company near Annapolis to get additional boxes of deck screws. Did a 50% change of water on our larger 20 gal aquarium. Worked on a wooden shelf “project”.

The Start


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking “gray bar hotel” equates to “in jail, behind bars”.....nothing to do with crossing the Atlantic aka the pond.


Yes, referring to Cathie Gʻs post about being in the slammer.


----------



## JoesMum

I have a new toy... a Ring Stick Up security camera. It’s battery operated, wireless and connects to the house wifi. I quickly mounted it on an existing camera mount on the fence for tonight - a bit far from the feed station. First prickly results are encouraging ? We can watch live from a phone or iPad.

The bright light is the dark infrared flash from the trail camera.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking “gray bar hotel” equates to “in jail, behind bars”.....nothing to do with crossing the Atlantic aka the pond.


Yes and of course I had to check all this stuff out ?. I found that all the different slang has to do with how old you are and what time period and what jail you are talking about ?. The sites said there's probably more slang for going to jail then anything else. But it's just really funny that the "across the pond" started in the way it did. It's kinda like the slang of today for the word bad. With teens it means really good or cool. I wonder what language will be in a hundred years.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Yes and of course I had to check all this stuff out ?. I found that all the different slang has to do with how old you are and what time period and what jail you are talking about ?. The sites said there's probably more slang for going to jail then anything else. But it's just really funny that the "across the pond" started in the way it did. It's kinda like the slang of today for the word bad. With teens it means really good or cool. I wonder what language will be in a hundred years.?


Hmmm, that makes total sense. Kids nowadays donʻt say things line neato, or groovy.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hmmm, that makes total sense. Kids nowadays donʻt say things line neato, or groovy.


Like far out or gag me with a spoon is gone as well!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I have a new toy... a Ring Stick Up security camera. It’s battery operated, wireless and connects to the house wifi. I quickly mounted it on an existing camera mount on the fence for tonight - a bit far from the feed station. First prickly results are encouraging ? We can watch live from a phone or iPad.
> 
> The bright light is the dark infrared flash from the trail camera.
> View attachment 321116


I need some of those type of cameras. I wouldn't mind having one inside too. I've been kinda looking for a long time. I want the type that will do still photos too. While I sit watching. Snap. What kind of animal is that? It has the same shape as my rabbit.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning,
> How is your weather there ?
> I just saw the news for Texas weather and I am worried about you....?
> Also on the news—in Texas a house blew up because of fireworks ?? WTH??
> 2 horses were rescued. 1 got hurt....
> ?
> Did you hear the blast?
> They said it was heard 20 miles away!! ?
> Please be careful!!


I am ok.. we had a little wind with some lightening and thunder but it was just bluster this time.. we are all good.. I believe that fire was In SoCal.. I read about it..


----------



## EllieMay

Kids are on spring break this week so I have been packing.. I’m leaving out in the morning to take Jayden and Cinder on an adventure.. we are headed to legoland in Grapevine tx and will then Jaunt next door to the aquarium.








SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine Mills | SEA LIFE Dallas Aquarium


SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine offers underwater adventures for all ages, plus the state's only 360 degree ocean tunnel! Find us at Grapevine Mills, Dallas.




www.visitsealife.com




We will spend the night in Grapevine amd then get up Friday and head to Glenrose to visit Dinoworld.. from there over to the state park for a bit of Dino tracking and hiking.. I will endeavor to take lots of pics for y’all


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> So Iʻd have to go across one ocean, across a continent, then across the pond. Sounds too far to jog.


No, the pond is the ocean. Brits don't have any sense of geography


----------



## Maggie3fan

So even tho it was cold as hell today, there are signs of spring. I took them for ya'll. These daffodils were planted in there by my neighbor to surprise me...


I love pansies and plants them as soon as they are available...


and the finches. Years ago my sis bought these balls for me and the birds love it so. Many finches and small chickadees





I love watching my bird feeders. The best ones are right outside my bedroom window.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Kids are on spring break this week so I have been packing.. I’m leaving out in the morning to take Jayden and Cinder on an adventure.. we are headed to legoland in Grapevine tx and will then Jaunt next door to the aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine Mills | SEA LIFE Dallas Aquarium
> 
> 
> SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine offers underwater adventures for all ages, plus the state's only 360 degree ocean tunnel! Find us at Grapevine Mills, Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.visitsealife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will spend the night in Grapevine amd then get up Friday and head to Glenrose to visit Dinoworld.. from there over to the state park for a bit of Dino tracking and hiking.. I will endeavor to take lots of pics for y’all


Shucks all that fun stuff wasn’t there when I lived there!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So even tho it was cold as hell today, there are signs of spring. I took them for ya'll. These daffodils were planted in there by my neighbor to surprise me...
> View attachment 321140
> 
> I love pansies and plants them as soon as they are available...
> View attachment 321141
> 
> and the finches. Years ago my sis bought these balls for me and the birds love it so. Many finches and small chickadees
> View attachment 321142
> 
> 
> View attachment 321143
> 
> I love watching my bird feeders. The best ones are right outside my bedroom window.
> View attachment 321144



Oh my God.. I love pansies too!!!
They are my favorite!
Wherever you plant them they look good!
I have lots of urns... so I plant them in there and they look fantastic!! 
I love your bird feeders from your sister too!
Here .. they all look like little houses ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> And here going across the pond originally meant going to the slammer.?


Been there, done that!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Been there, done that!


Me too. Had to make friends with the gray blanket for the evening.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I need some of those type of cameras. I wouldn't mind having one inside too. I've been kinda looking for a long time. I want the type that will do still photos too. While I sit watching. Snap. What kind of animal is that? It has the same shape as my rabbit.?


No stills with the Ring camera. It’s marketed as a security camera and does video only. The cool bit is the notification when it detects movement and being able to watch live on your phone or tablet. We didn’t watch much tv last night! ?

The other cool thing is being able to share the videos without having to upload to YouTube. Here’s a link to one of them https://ring.com/share/325bbe84-570f-4402-80a1-b5f6416a0642

The animals filmed were hedgehogs of course ?

To get stills, you need a trail camera. They vary in quality and battery consumption.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> No, the pond is the ocean. Brits don't have any sense of geography


Huh? I think we invented geography? The USA exists because Europeans, including Brits, found it on geographic expeditions ? Before that it was geology with native people living on it and not called the USA.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Been there, done that!


Hey Ray...how is your arm today? My injection didn't hurt at all. But now my arm is sore with a knot at the injection site


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Huh? I think we invented geography? The USA exists because Europeans, including Brits, found it on geographic expeditions ? Before that it was geology with native people living on it and not called the USA.


Yes, I know. I was just trying to be funny


----------



## Blackdog1714

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻve heard it called the gray-bar hotel before (not to be confused with the gay bar)


I always loved the old west "hoosgow"


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Yes, I know. I was just trying to be funny


I hoped the emojis indicated I found it so ...


----------



## Maro2Bear

And here’s a great adventure for those needing a little travel adventure coupled with sea turtle & shark research.









Cocos Island Dive Expeditions | Turtle Island Restoration Network


A 10-day liveaboard adventure to experience, view, and photograph the incredible marine biodiversity of Cocos Island, as well as participate in crucial shark and sea turtle migration research. Schedule & Pricing To book your adventure, select a date listed below and enter your information. Y ...




seaturtles.org


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, and very rainy here today... Supposed to get upwards of 2 inches aka 5 cm of the wet stuff later today. Yuck


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> I hoped the emojis indicated I found it so ...


just making sure you knew it wasn't an insult...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> No stills with the Ring camera. It’s marketed as a security camera and does video only. The cool bit is the notification when it detects movement and being able to watch live on your phone or tablet. We didn’t watch much tv last night! ?
> 
> The other cool thing is being able to share the videos without having to upload to YouTube. Here’s a link to one of them https://ring.com/share/325bbe84-570f-4402-80a1-b5f6416a0642
> 
> The animals filmed were hedgehogs of course ?
> 
> To get stills, you need a trail camera. They vary in quality and battery consumption.




Nice little video. Do you use other RING products, like the door bell, or are you using as a stand-alone device? Any hidden (monthly) fees? Nice that it ties right into your home WiFi. ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Kids are on spring break this week so I have been packing.. I’m leaving out in the morning to take Jayden and Cinder on an adventure.. we are headed to legoland in Grapevine tx and will then Jaunt next door to the aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine Mills | SEA LIFE Dallas Aquarium
> 
> 
> SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine offers underwater adventures for all ages, plus the state's only 360 degree ocean tunnel! Find us at Grapevine Mills, Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.visitsealife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will spend the night in Grapevine amd then get up Friday and head to Glenrose to visit Dinoworld.. from there over to the state park for a bit of Dino tracking and hiking.. I will endeavor to take lots of pics for y’all


Have a great time!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's been a lovely day so far, lots of sun and my garden has warmed up nicely - still a bit chilly out of the sun though. 
I've been busy emptying my shed. Luckily one of my nephews has a new house and he has been given first refusal on a lot of the things I'm getting rid of. He is coming to collect a never used workbench, and a barely used gazebo and Swingball set this evening so they've all been dusted off ready for him. 
I'll offer some other things on Freecycle and will also do a run to the tip soon.
Then I'll have plenty of room to fill it up with other useless things! 
I need to be more ruthless!
Hope everyone's having a good Thursday.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice little video. Do you use other RING products, like the door bell, or are you using as a stand-alone device? Any hidden (monthly) fees? Nice that it ties right into your home WiFi. ?


I just have the one camera. You can watch the live video free, but if you want to save videos then you have to pay a subscription.

Here in the UK the subscription is £24.99 (~US$ 35) for one device per year or £80 (~US$110) for unlimited device.

Ring is owned by Amazon and in the US there is integration with its delivery service. Not sure how that works.


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Kids are on spring break this week so I have been packing.. I’m leaving out in the morning to take Jayden and Cinder on an adventure.. we are headed to legoland in Grapevine tx and will then Jaunt next door to the aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine Mills | SEA LIFE Dallas Aquarium
> 
> 
> SEA LIFE Aquarium Grapevine offers underwater adventures for all ages, plus the state's only 360 degree ocean tunnel! Find us at Grapevine Mills, Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.visitsealife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will spend the night in Grapevine amd then get up Friday and head to Glenrose to visit Dinoworld.. from there over to the state park for a bit of Dino tracking and hiking.. I will endeavor to take lots of pics for y’all


I wish we could go somewhere. Anywhere! We have to stay very local until at least mid April


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> And here’s a great adventure for those needing a little travel adventure coupled with sea turtle & shark research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocos Island Dive Expeditions | Turtle Island Restoration Network
> 
> 
> A 10-day liveaboard adventure to experience, view, and photograph the incredible marine biodiversity of Cocos Island, as well as participate in crucial shark and sea turtle migration research. Schedule & Pricing To book your adventure, select a date listed below and enter your information. Y ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seaturtles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> Maro2Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a great adventure for those needing a little travel adventure coupled with sea turtle & shark research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocos Island Dive Expeditions | Turtle Island Restoration Network
> 
> 
> A 10-day liveaboard adventure to experience, view, and photograph the incredible marine biodiversity of Cocos Island, as well as participate in crucial shark and sea turtle migration research. Schedule & Pricing To book your adventure, select a date listed below and enter your information. Y ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seaturtles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whatʻs the fun in that?!
> 
> 
> Meals and non-alcoholic drinks
> I still wanna go.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> No stills with the Ring camera. It’s marketed as a security camera and does video only. The cool bit is the notification when it detects movement and being able to watch live on your phone or tablet. We didn’t watch much tv last night! ?
> 
> The other cool thing is being able to share the videos without having to upload to YouTube. Here’s a link to one of them https://ring.com/share/325bbe84-570f-4402-80a1-b5f6416a0642
> 
> The animals filmed were hedgehogs of course ?
> 
> To get stills, you need a trail camera. They vary in quality and battery consumption.


After my roadening, when they've given me a new driveway, I've been toying with the idea of getting a Ring doorbell to mount at my gate. I have Wi-fi, but my cell phone is only for emergencies and it's hardly ever used. Can the ring be used in conjunction with the computer or Kindle?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> After my roadening, when they've given me a new driveway, I've been toying with the idea of getting a Ring doorbell to mount at my gate. I have Wi-fi, but my cell phone is only for emergencies and it's hardly ever used. Can the ring be used in conjunction with the computer or Kindle?




I was looking at this info earlier this morning. Here’s what I see....

Watch over your home from your iPhone, iPad or Mac with Ring's Wi-Fi connected Video Doorbells and Security Cameras. .

 .. All Ring Video Doorbells and Security Cameras stream live HD video and two-way audio straight to your iPhone, iPad or Mac. Mar 10, 2021


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> After my roadening, when they've given me a new driveway, I've been toying with the idea of getting a Ring doorbell to mount at my gate. I have Wi-fi, but my cell phone is only for emergencies and it's hardly ever used. Can the ring be used in conjunction with the computer or Kindle?


I read online that it can be done, but you have to install some Google stuff so you can get the Android app

See https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/how-to/tablets/ring-doorbell-kindle-fire-3700642/


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So even tho it was cold as hell today, there are signs of spring. I took them for ya'll. These daffodils were planted in there by my neighbor to surprise me...
> View attachment 321140
> 
> I love pansies and plants them as soon as they are available...
> View attachment 321141
> 
> and the finches. Years ago my sis bought these balls for me and the birds love it so. Many finches and small chickadees
> View attachment 321142
> 
> 
> View attachment 321143
> 
> I love watching my bird feeders. The best ones are right outside my bedroom window.
> View attachment 321144


I haven't seen a chickadee for so long. I do get to see goldfinch on my echenachea though. I love the little chickadees and miss that.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> No stills with the Ring camera. It’s marketed as a security camera and does video only. The cool bit is the notification when it detects movement and being able to watch live on your phone or tablet. We didn’t watch much tv last night! ?
> 
> The other cool thing is being able to share the videos without having to upload to YouTube. Here’s a link to one of them https://ring.com/share/325bbe84-570f-4402-80a1-b5f6416a0642
> 
> The animals filmed were hedgehogs of course ?
> 
> To get stills, you need a trail camera. They vary in quality and battery consumption.


Ok. I kinda figured it was a hedgehog but it's such a close resemblance to my mini-lop that I wondered. My thing with cameras and what I want to do with them is hard to catch. They either shut off or I shut them off right before the great picture of all time ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, and very rainy here today... Supposed to get upwards of 2 inches aka 5 cm of the wet stuff later today. Yuck


I have a pond in my back yard ?


----------



## EllieMay

We made it to Grapevine and our Hotel was right next to BassPro Shop. It was still a bit too early to check in so we decided to go check it out..


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Ray...how is your arm today? My injection didn't hurt at all. But now my arm is sore with a knot at the injection site


Same here,just a sore arm with a knot. I have been putting ice pack on for 15 minutes at a time during the day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Found this on YouTube. Thought the liner was interesting. Could use some landscaping though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Is anyone else suddenly noticing new “Tortoise Forum” pop-up advertizements or Tortoise Forum type videos playing?

Like this


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We made it to Grapevine and our Hotel was right next to BassPro Shop. It was still a bit too early to check in so we decided to go check it out..
> View attachment 321166
> View attachment 321167
> View attachment 321168


Those are so good! And guess what happened ? for once a good ad popped up while I was looking. It was for tortoise forum.org.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Is anyone else suddenly noticing new “Tortoise Forum” pop-up advertizements or Tortoise Forum type videos playing?
> 
> Like this
> View attachment 321172


Yep just now. Of course I had to go ahead and watch it and then I got to see the pics ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Been there, done that!


Well... I was trying to stay out of this. But...as nice as you are, I can't believe you've been in the calaboose.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my God.. I love pansies too!!!
> They are my favorite!
> Wherever you plant them they look good!
> I have lots of urns... so I plant them in there and they look fantastic!!
> I love your bird feeders from your sister too!
> Here .. they all look like little houses ??


I love pansies too ? and zenias as Maro2bear suggested. I also try to save every wild violet I come across. They make a nice ground cover when the flowers go away.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Found this on YouTube. Thought the liner was interesting. Could use some landscaping though.



But thats a pond with turtles & fish. Maybe landscaping as in some plants & rocks for sure!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Is anyone else suddenly noticing new “Tortoise Forum” pop-up advertizements or Tortoise Forum type videos playing?
> 
> Like this
> View attachment 321172


Yes!


----------



## EllieMay

Lego land here in Texas was a Little bit of a let down... Still a good time though.. Children under 10 are not required to wear a mask but the Meerkat one that Linda made served me well.. I found when speaking to others that most of the people in the city have been vaccinated ?. I was allowed to remove my mask for photos.


----------



## EllieMay

So when we left lego land, we went right next door to Sea Life, home of the Sea turtle hospital here in north Texas.. this was by far my favorite part of the day!


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Is anyone else suddenly noticing new “Tortoise Forum” pop-up advertizements or Tortoise Forum type videos playing?
> 
> Like this
> View attachment 321172


Yes, it's driving me friggin' nuts.


----------



## EllieMay

And finally, on our way out, we stopped for a bit of bouncy Fun...


and Since this was Jayden’s trip, he got to pick dinner.. so we zipped through a drive through Whataburger ( of all the places) and came on back to our room. Now it’s rest and relaxation. Tomorrow will be a new adventure


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> So when we left lego land, we went right next door to Sea Life, home of the Sea turtle hospital here in north Texas.. this was by far my favorite part of the day!
> View attachment 321189
> View attachment 321190
> View attachment 321191
> View attachment 321192
> View attachment 321193
> View attachment 321194
> View attachment 321195
> View attachment 321196
> View attachment 321197
> View attachment 321198


Those are all great pictures! Thanx for taking us along with you.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> We made it to Grapevine and our Hotel was right next to BassPro Shop. It was still a bit too early to check in so we decided to go check it out..
> View attachment 321166
> View attachment 321167
> View attachment 321168



That looks like so much fun!
I wouldn’t even get to the hotel!!
Those pictures are amazing!
The shark...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Is anyone else suddenly noticing new “Tortoise Forum” pop-up advertizements or Tortoise Forum type videos playing?
> 
> Like this
> View attachment 321172



Yes!!!!
I am getting them as of tonight?
What is that?
Why are we getting them?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well... I was trying to stay out of this. But...as nice as you are, I can't believe you've been in the calaboose.?


I got married and started a family at 18. By 26 I had 5 sons and everything was fine. Got divorced at 33 and became 18 again. From 33 to 45 I lived a colorful life. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> But thats a pond with turtles & fish. Maybe landscaping as in some plants & rocks for sure!


Your right, should have said pondscaping. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. We have sunshine. My day includes a trip to the tip with a load of recycling of the kind that doesn't get picked up with the kerbside collection... and a “no symptoms covid test” 

In this area they ask people who don’t have symptoms to get tested voluntarily on a regular basis to help minimise the spread of the disease by those who have covid and don’t know it.

I go roughly once a fortnight when I get an email reminding me to do so ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Same here,just a sore arm with a knot. I have been putting ice pack on for 15 minutes at a time during the day.


Oh lordy my arm is sore. But I feel fine, just the shoulder.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> After my roadening, when they've given me a new driveway, I've been toying with the idea of getting a Ring doorbell to mount at my gate. I have Wi-fi, but my cell phone is only for emergencies and it's hardly ever used. Can the ring be used in conjunction with the computer or Kindle?


Ring is dangerous in that scammers get into it somehow, and speaks to whoever is in the house. It was weird. Why can't you set the phone down next to your chair and leave it on so the delivery guy can call that number to say I am here. Just give the number to delivery people. I don't use my cell phone except to get extended warranty information or call for a tow truck.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Yes, it's driving me friggin' nuts.



I know... pop-ups all over the place. Like...I’m already here IN THE FORUM ....don’t need a pop-up for it!


----------



## Blackdog1714

So my power company sent me this email and I am so proud! Between my multi color lights outside and my torts with their enclosures! 
Hello Douglas,
You spent $19 more on energy than similar efficient homes.

With a few tips, you can get to GREAT in no time!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another happy UK tortoise owner & gardener in Chiswick reports their tortoise is up from brumation.....and basking.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Ring is dangerous in that scammers get into it somehow, and speaks to whoever is in the house. It was weird. Why can't you set the phone down next to your chair and leave it on so the delivery guy can call that number to say I am here. Just give the number to delivery people. I don't use my cell phone except to get extended warranty information or call for a tow truck.


People can only get into it if your wifi is insecure


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I know... pop-ups all over the place. Like...I’m already here IN THE FORUM ....don’t need a pop-up for it!


I keep getting 520 errors this afternoon.  The site crashes.

I have an adblocker so that deals with pop ups thank goodness. They’d be dreadful on an iPad and even worse on a phone I imagine.


----------



## JoesMum

I had what stands for a busy afternoon today. I took a load of stuff to the tip, filled the car with petrol, dropped some things over to a friend’s house and then went for my regular no symptoms covid test.

It’s rare I ever have so much on!


----------



## Lyn W

It's ex


JoesMum said:


> I had what stands for a busy afternoon today. I took a load of stuff to the tip, filled the car with petrol, dropped some things over to a friend’s house and then went for my regular no symptoms covid test.
> 
> It’s rare I ever have so much on!


It's exhausting isn't it?
Don't know how we managed to have such busy lives before covid!


----------



## Jan A

JoesMum said:


> I keep getting 520 errors this afternoon.  The site crashes.
> 
> I have an adblocker so that deals with pop ups thank goodness. They’d be dreadful on an iPad and even worse on a phone I imagine.


I'm on a phone, & these pop-ups are a pisser. Keeps knocking me off in the middle of a reply. I don't want to look like an idiot even though I am. A girl has to have her standards.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Another happy UK tortoise owner & gardener in Chiswick reports their tortoise is up from brumation.....and basking.
> 
> View attachment 321218


I hope they help him warm up - it's been really cold here today even with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> I know... pop-ups all over the place. Like...I’m already here IN THE FORUM ....don’t need a pop-up for it!


They must hate me. I havenʻt seen one yet! ☹


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> I had what stands for a busy afternoon today. I took a load of stuff to the tip, filled the car with petrol, dropped some things over to a friend’s house and then went for my regular no symptoms covid test.
> 
> It’s rare I ever have so much on!


Whatʻs the tip?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Oh lordy my arm is sore. But I feel fine, just the shoulder.


Everything is fine today, no arm soreness. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I seem to have been busy all day but have little to show for it, and I couldn't exactly tell you what it is I've been doing - just stuff!
Anyway hope everyone is having a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> They must hate me. I havenʻt seen one yet! ☹


No pop ups for me!


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs the tip?


I think you may call it the dump.
They are actually now called civic amenity centres for rubbish and recycling


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> No pop ups for me!


That's probably because you make donations isn't it?
I keep meaning to do that too.


----------



## Lyn W

No it's becau


Snoopy’s mom said:


> They must hate me. I havenʻt seen one yet! ☹


No it's because you kindly make donations.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I think you may call it the dump.
> They are actually now called civic amenity centres for rubbish and recycling



Oh, yes, we call it the dump or landfill. Civic amenity centre sounds like someplace to gather for....amenities?  We have so much to learn here across the pond.


----------



## JoesMum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs the tip?


The rubbish dump? It’s where we take household waste that won’t fit in our bins.
It’s not a dump any more. They organised it into sections so most stuff is recycled. And most of the rest goes to a power plant to generate electricity


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> No stills with the Ring camera. It’s marketed as a security camera and does video only. The cool bit is the notification when it detects movement and being able to watch live on your phone or tablet. We didn’t watch much tv last night! ?
> 
> The other cool thing is being able to share the videos without having to upload to YouTube. Here’s a link to one of them https://ring.com/share/325bbe84-570f-4402-80a1-b5f6416a0642
> 
> The animals filmed were hedgehogs of course ?
> 
> To get stills, you need a trail camera. They vary in quality and battery consumption.


I like the Ring, I have the doorbell and 3 security lights/ cameras. I also like the alerts you receive from other neighbors posting break ins etc. Also put a picture of Opo and my contact info on the message board. When I lost Opo once. In a 1/2 hr I was notified where he was. They also have a Echo monitor you can set up to view and communicate with whoever is at your door. If you have VPN security on your internet. You should be safe from hacking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Year old tomato plants. Gave us tomato's thru the winter also. Rose has new plants started from seeds from these plants. They could look healthier but we don't use fertilizer.


----------



## Lyn W

Although it's been dry again here it's been really cold today. Spring has been teasing us!
Lola has been quite active in and out of his hide and had a good long soak, but he seems to have lost his appetite the last couple of days, he's still eating, but not as much as usual. 
I'll be keeping an eye on that.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I got married and started a family at 18. By 26 I had 5 sons and everything was fine. Got divorced at 33 and became 18 again. From 33 to 45 I lived a colorful life. ?


???God Rose got a hold of you.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I keep getting 520 errors this afternoon.  The site crashes.
> 
> I have an adblocker so that deals with pop ups thank goodness. They’d be dreadful on an iPad and even worse on a phone I imagine.


They're not that bad on my phone and today I saw one in it's proper place between posts with an ad then the TFO ad with an x. I figure they are somewhat figuring it out ?.


----------



## Yvonne G

As you all know, I'm quite old. My memory is bad. I'm watching 'The Closer,' 'Major Crimes,' and 'Rizzoli and Isles' and it's like I'm seeing them for the first time.

So yesterday after I had done all my morning chores I got ready to go do my usual Friday errands - Post Office for mail, grocery shopping, maybe gas station, if needed. And I'm expecting out of town company for the week end, so extra things to eat.

My guest hadn't arrived by the time I was ready for bed so I opened the gate, left the door unlocked and went to bed.

This morning I emailed my guest wondering why they didn't come, were they in a car crash? And their response was that unless there's something wrong with their calendar, they are scheduled to arrive tonight!

It was Friday all day yesterday. When one is retired, and only watches re-runs on TV, there's nothing going on to remind one what day it is.

I'm going to have to pay closer attention when my computer first boots up, when it tells me the time and day!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I keep getting 520 errors this afternoon.  The site crashes.
> 
> I have an adblocker so that deals with pop ups thank goodness. They’d be dreadful on an iPad and even worse on a phone I imagine.


I've let Josh know about the errors.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. We have sunshine. My day includes a trip to the tip with a load of recycling of the kind that doesn't get picked up with the kerbside collection... and a “no symptoms covid test”
> 
> In this area they ask people who don’t have symptoms to get tested voluntarily on a regular basis to help minimise the spread of the disease by those who have covid and don’t know it.
> 
> I go roughly once a fortnight when I get an email reminding me to do so ?


Yes. There was a period of days when I didn't know I was getting sick with covid-19. I was having symptoms like I always have only slightly more so. What was really interesting though, nobody that visited got it except my brother Joe and another brother that visits almost daily. Neither of them got it as bad as me. It only took them 2 or 3 days to feel better. The three of us did test positive. I think a lot of people, if they get a mild case, don't know they have it.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I'm quite old. My memory is bad. I'm watching 'The Closer,' 'Major Crimes,' and 'Rizzoli and Isles' and it's like I'm seeing them for the first time.
> 
> So yesterday after I had done all my morning chores I got ready to go do my usual Friday errands - Post Office for mail, grocery shopping, maybe gas station, if needed. And I'm expecting out of town company for the week end, so extra things to eat.
> 
> My guest hadn't arrived by the time I was ready for bed so I opened the gate, left the door unlocked and went to bed.
> 
> This morning I emailed my guest wondering why they didn't come, were they in a car crash? And their response was that unless there's something wrong with their calendar, they are scheduled to arrive tonight!
> 
> It was Friday all day yesterday. When one is retired, and only watches re-runs on TV, there's nothing going on to remind one what day it is.
> 
> I'm going to have to pay closer attention when my computer first boots up, when it tells me the time and day!



View attachment 321277

Every day is Sunday!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I'm quite old. My memory is bad. I'm watching 'The Closer,' 'Major Crimes,' and 'Rizzoli and Isles' and it's like I'm seeing them for the first time.
> 
> So yesterday after I had done all my morning chores I got ready to go do my usual Friday errands - Post Office for mail, grocery shopping, maybe gas station, if needed. And I'm expecting out of town company for the week end, so extra things to eat.
> 
> My guest hadn't arrived by the time I was ready for bed so I opened the gate, left the door unlocked and went to bed.
> 
> This morning I emailed my guest wondering why they didn't come, were they in a car crash? And their response was that unless there's something wrong with their calendar, they are scheduled to arrive tonight!
> 
> It was Friday all day yesterday. When one is retired, and only watches re-runs on TV, there's nothing going on to remind one what day it is.
> 
> I'm going to have to pay closer attention when my computer first boots up, when it tells me the time and day!


Do you get to watch Matlock and Monk too ?? I love that station. And the Closer is the bomb.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Although it's been dry again here it's been really cold today. Spring has been teasing us!
> Lola has been quite active in and out of his hide and had a good long soak, but he seems to have lost his appetite the last couple of days, he's still eating, but not as much as usual.
> I'll be keeping an eye on that.?


Sounds like what Opo was doing a few weeks back during the weather change. I think the weather change had more to do with it than the worms.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> ???God Rose got a hold of you.


Yessss! I was on the straight and narrow by the time I met Rose. But she definitely keeps me on the right path.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I think you may call it the dump.
> They are actually now called civic amenity centres for rubbish and recycling



Better yet....”fly tipping”....


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Better yet....”fly tipping”....


????


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Better yet....”fly tipping”....


I wouldn’t describe fly tipping as better. It’s a blight. Environmental unfriendliness by those who don’t care for our planet


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> I wouldn’t describe fly tipping as better. It’s a blight. Environmental unfriendliness by those who don’t care for our planet


Is that like dumpster diving?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I wouldn’t describe fly tipping as better. It’s a blight. Environmental unfriendliness by those who don’t care for our planet



Yeah, we have the same problem here. The County “bulk waste” management crew will haul away large items, but people don’t want to wait or schedule it. Instead, folks will drive along our back road here and dump all kinds of large house hold goods & junk. Tires, kitchen reno junk, mattresses, old furniture, the list is long. The sad thing....the county makes it difficult for folks to schedule pick-ups, BUT has to later go around and pick these random piles of refuse up. ?‍?‍


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Is that like dumpster diving?



Fly tipping = dumping household garbage/tires/junk/etc out along a back road. Instead of taking it to the dump (UK = tip) folks just dump anywhere away from their house. A mess.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Fly tipping = dumping household garbage/tires/junk/etc out along a back road. Instead of taking it to the dump (UK = tip) folks just dump anywhere away from their house. A mess.


Ahh, I get it. It’s the same here, it’s so hard to schedule a pick up date and time that people dump bulky items anywhere that is convenient for them. It’s so sad, especially since we’re on an island! It really isn’t that far to the convenience center.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ahh, I get it. It’s the same here, it’s so hard to schedule a pick up date and time that people dump bulky items anywhere that is convenient for them. It’s so sad, especially since we’re on an island! It really isn’t that far to the convenience center.


Sorry, civic amenity center?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh check this out...I'm standing in my bedroom window looking at the brown color out there thinking that I can see about 10 birds in that dead stuff, then there's flocks of tiny Goldfinches hitting my feeders, then literally wave after wave of California quail popping out from under the blackberry bramble...I lost track at about 25. I don't get to see those very shy quail often, Then to cap it all off a big fuzzy bunny came over to eat on the growing day lillies. Picture all that wildlife in my yard. at the same time. It is not as cool in the telling...it was really cool for me...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I'm quite old. My memory is bad. I'm watching 'The Closer,' 'Major Crimes,' and 'Rizzoli and Isles' and it's like I'm seeing them for the first time.
> 
> So yesterday after I had done all my morning chores I got ready to go do my usual Friday errands - Post Office for mail, grocery shopping, maybe gas station, if needed. And I'm expecting out of town company for the week end, so extra things to eat.
> 
> My guest hadn't arrived by the time I was ready for bed so I opened the gate, left the door unlocked and went to bed.
> 
> This morning I emailed my guest wondering why they didn't come, were they in a car crash? And their response was that unless there's something wrong with their calendar, they are scheduled to arrive tonight!
> 
> It was Friday all day yesterday. When one is retired, and only watches re-runs on TV, there's nothing going on to remind one what day it is.
> 
> I'm going to have to pay closer attention when my computer first boots up, when it tells me the time and day!


My memory in everyday living is so bad well it's just bad...however I can tell you who is driving what car in what race.in NASCAR, I can tell you the end of movies from the 40's and up and other stuff...selective memory???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sorry, civic amenity center?


I am so glad you asked that I was gonna ask as well but then I thought a hot dog is better ta ta!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I seem to have been busy all day but have little to show for it, and I couldn't exactly tell you what it is I've been doing - just stuff!
> Anyway hope everyone is having a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend.


Thanks I am. I did go out and buy some zenia and echenachea seeds. Had a cat scan. Blah blah blah ? but now I'm just enjoying helping Dilly go in and out through the gate over and over again. I have to keep a pretty tall pet gate in the doorway to our kitchen because Razberri can hop higher than she knows. Even though Dilly can jump it easily, he's a senior citizen cat. Once I started trying to help him out a bit, that was the end of me sitting on my but all day.?sooo


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> ????


I think it's close to our Goodwills. I asked that once too.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I think it's close to our Goodwills. I asked that once too.


Got it. I am so confused, blame it on Chubbs. Just for general purposes I’ve started blaming everything on him


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh check this out...I'm standing in my bedroom window looking at the brown color out there thinking that I can see about 10 birds in that dead stuff, then there's flocks of tiny Goldfinches hitting my feeders, then literally wave after wave of California quail popping out from under the blackberry bramble...I lost track at about 25. I don't get to see those very shy quail often, Then to cap it all off a big fuzzy bunny came over to eat on the growing day lillies. Picture all that wildlife in my yard. at the same time. It is not as cool in the telling...it was really cool for me...


I know what you mean.?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Got it. I am so confused, blame it on Chubbs. Just for general purposes I’ve started blaming everything on him


I don't blame you ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I don't blame you ?


That's because he is so damned blameable...lolololololololololololololollololololololo

Oh hell Cathie, that was aimed at Snoopy's mom about Chubbs.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> That's because he is so damned blameable...lolololololololololololololollololololololo
> 
> Oh hell Cathie, that was aimed at Snoopy's mom about Chubbs.


Hehehe


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I wouldn’t describe fly tipping as better. It’s a blight. Environmental unfriendliness by those who don’t care for our planet


Makes me mad and has been much worse during lockdown with the tips either starting a booking system or making people queue to get in. All because the council wouldn't allow more than one person at a time on the site - yet the chances of catching covid in a supermarket are much higher. Ridiculous!!!! I could rant on for ages about it!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I think it's close to our Goodwills. I asked that once too.


No I think your Goodwill shops are what we call charity shops. 
Fly tipping is very antisocial and anti environment dumping of waste.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Oh check this out...I'm standing in my bedroom window looking at the brown color out there thinking that I can see about 10 birds in that dead stuff, then there's flocks of tiny Goldfinches hitting my feeders, then literally wave after wave of California quail popping out from under the blackberry bramble...I lost track at about 25. I don't get to see those very shy quail often, Then to cap it all off a big fuzzy bunny came over to eat on the growing day lillies. Picture all that wildlife in my yard. at the same time. It is not as cool in the telling...it was really cool for me...


I'd much rather watch wildlife than spend time with people.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> No I think your Goodwill shops are what we call charity shops.
> Fly tipping is very antisocial and anti environment dumping of waste.


Charity shop as in second hand store or thrift shop?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Charity shop as in second hand store or thrift shop?


Yup!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Makes me mad and has been much worse during lockdown with the tips either starting a booking system or making people queue to get in. All because the council wouldn't allow more than one person at a time on the site - yet the chances of catching covid in a supermarket are much higher. Ridiculous!!!! I could rant on for ages about it!!!!


I got it at the grocery store so rant on! I know that because I hadn't been out of my house and know the last day I was out. It did take around 10 days for me to start getting really sick.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> No I think your Goodwill shops are what we call charity shops.
> Fly tipping is very antisocial and anti environment dumping of waste.


Oh then I misunderstood the tip. I didn't think the tip was taking it to the dump.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Everything is fine today, no arm soreness. ?





Yvonne G said:


> As you all know, I'm quite old. My memory is bad. I'm watching 'The Closer,' 'Major Crimes,' and 'Rizzoli and Isles' and it's like I'm seeing them for the first time.
> 
> So yesterday after I had done all my morning chores I got ready to go do my usual Friday errands - Post Office for mail, grocery shopping, maybe gas station, if needed. And I'm expecting out of town company for the week end, so extra things to eat.
> 
> My guest hadn't arrived by the time I was ready for bed so I opened the gate, left the door unlocked and went to bed.
> 
> This morning I emailed my guest wondering why they didn't come, were they in a car crash? And their response was that unless there's something wrong with their calendar, they are scheduled to arrive tonight!
> 
> It was Friday all day yesterday. When one is retired, and only watches re-runs on TV, there's nothing going on to remind one what day it is.
> 
> I'm going to have to pay closer attention when my computer first boots up, when it tells me the time and day!


I have the date on my phone & I forget to look to see what day of the month it is. I pretty much know which day of the week it is, but then I can only count to six unless I have all my toes out for counting.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'd much rather watch wildlife than spend time with people.


#metoo


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> #metoo


i tries to post the exact same response last night but my service was acting up.. it was late and I was tired so I didn’t give it too much attention


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! Jayden and I woke up yesterday and hit the road early headed for Dinosaur world in Grapevine Tx. It was pretty neat. Paved walkways wound their way through the wounds where you would walk upon scenes and exhibits with life size dinosaurs.. it was a beautiful brisk day and really perfect for this excursion.


----------



## EllieMay

The town of Glen Rose is a beautiful “not so big” place that seemed To be built along the Paluxy River. It was heavy with Rock Shops and mining activities.. Lots of “bone yards” for fossil excavation as well.. We left the souvenir shop with a polished onyx Dino egg ( I actually have a collection of stone eggs that started about 20 years ago) and one Gorgeous hunk of Amethyst ( my birthstone) that my son actually found and fell in love with.


----------



## EllieMay

And for the last leg of our adventure, we went just a few miles down the way to Big Rock State Park.. This was an amazing Park with Giant Boulders on the banks of the Paluxy River. We climbed and jumped rocks for a couple hours and took in the views of clear shallow river.. The photos here did not do this place Justice. I think we may have to go back and get one of the cabins for rent on the river front and stay awhile.











We also met a group of U-tubers called 149 RC worx.. they travel all over the US setting their self built RC vehicles on very difficult terrains.. and then they record these and post them. My Son went through a phase where he watched them non stop for a year.. it was fun watching them navigate these giant boulders With the tiny RC rock crawlers.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Jayden and I woke up yesterday and hit the road early headed for Dinosaur world in Grapevine Tx. It was pretty neat. Paved walkways wound their way through the wounds where you would walk upon scenes and exhibits with life size dinosaurs.. it was a beautiful brisk day and really perfect for this excursion.
> View attachment 321333
> View attachment 321334
> View attachment 321335
> View attachment 321336
> View attachment 321337
> View attachment 321338
> View attachment 321339
> View attachment 321340
> View attachment 321341
> View attachment 321342
> View attachment 321343



Here's one for Jayden.

What do you call a one eyed dinosaur?

It's a Doyouthinkhesawus !


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
An overcast day here again but not as chilly I don't think.
Happy Saturday!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Here's one for Jayden.
> 
> What do you call a one eyed dinosaur?
> 
> It's a Doyouthinkhesawus !


Lol!!! He chucked?

thanks Lyn!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> I have the date on my phone & I forget to look to see what day of the month it is. I pretty much know which day of the week it is, but then I can only count to six unless I have all my toes out for counting.


Are you missing some fingers? I only ask because I am missing my right hand.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'd much rather watch wildlife than spend time with people.


??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, everything is good here. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Better yet....”fly tipping”....





EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Jayden and I woke up yesterday and hit the road early headed for Dinosaur world in Grapevine Tx. It was pretty neat. Paved walkways wound their way through the wounds where you would walk upon scenes and exhibits with life size dinosaurs.. it was a beautiful brisk day and really perfect for this excursion.
> View attachment 321333
> View attachment 321334
> View attachment 321335
> View attachment 321336
> View attachment 321337
> View attachment 321338
> View attachment 321339
> View attachment 321340
> View attachment 321341
> View attachment 321342
> View attachment 321343


OMG! The dog has her own stroller! Sheesh!! I love that picture.


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Dropped below freezing last night, we decided to lug our banana tree back in for a few more days. Sunny, cold start to our day. Can’t complain when the ??? is shining brightly. 

Happy first day of Spring. ??????


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! Jayden and I woke up yesterday and hit the road early headed for Dinosaur world in Grapevine Tx. It was pretty neat. Paved walkways wound their way through the wounds where you would walk upon scenes and exhibits with life size dinosaurs.. it was a beautiful brisk day and really perfect for this excursion.
> View attachment 321333
> View attachment 321334
> View attachment 321335
> View attachment 321336
> View attachment 321337
> View attachment 321338
> View attachment 321339
> View attachment 321340
> View attachment 321341
> View attachment 321342
> View attachment 321343


One of my grandsons loves dinosaurs. When they came to visit me, my son told him I lost my leg and arm by fighting with a T-Rex. ??????


----------



## Maro2Bear

For all of the cactus aficionados out there in CDR land...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373162794623897601


----------



## Maro2Bear

These “Tortoise Forum” video pop-ups are killing me..... ads on one side, video TFO pop-ups playing on the other.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey, to clear the air. When I said I lived a colorful life and was in jail. It wasn't because I was a criminal robbing or stealing. It was because of bar fights and drunk driving and drugs. 
My motto used to be....if your willing to accept the consequences. Then do it!
Now I can reflect back and realize..... everytime I was drinking I didn't get in trouble. But everytime I got in trouble I was drinking. It's been 18 years being sober and guess what. I haven't been in trouble either.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> For all of the cactus aficionados out there in CDR land...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373162794623897601


The cactus I have produce plenty of flowers. When they start out the pedals are tight together. They extend out but don't bloom like that.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

We went out for a walk round a local nature reserve this morning. JoesDad has broken his binoculars and we have hired a couple of pairs to try before we buy. So there’s no photos because we spent our entire time putting the binoculars through their paces.

We are doing a longer walk tomorrow so I’ll try to remember to take pictures 

This evening there is the small matter of the rugby. France v Wales at 8pm. A draw or win for Wales guarantees they win the championship. ???????


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> We went out for a walk round a local nature reserve this morning. JoesDad has broken his binoculars and we have hired a couple of pairs to try before we buy. So there’s no photos because we spent our entire time putting the binoculars through their paces.
> 
> We are doing a longer walk tomorrow so I’ll try to remember to take pictures
> 
> This evening there is the small matter of the rugby. France v Wales at 8pm. A draw or win for Wales guarantees they win the championship. ???????



Gooooooooooo Wales!


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> We went out for a walk round a local nature reserve this morning. JoesDad has broken his binoculars and we have hired a couple of pairs to try before we buy. So there’s no photos because we spent our entire time putting the binoculars through their paces.
> 
> We are doing a longer walk tomorrow so I’ll try to remember to take pictures
> 
> This evening there is the small matter of the rugby. France v Wales at 8pm. A draw or win for Wales guarantees they win the championship. ???????


Here is a nice set?








"Yamato" - 20x120mm Bigeye Binoculars | luxxoptica


•Design circa 1942 - 20 x 120 Vintage Styling Binoculars•Field of view 156 ft @ 1000 yards – 3° degree field of view•Magnification 20x•120mm objective lenses•Design Type – Porro Prism•Fully adjustable eyepieces•360 degree azimuth view•Adjustable height•Head length 26”•Head width 12”•Head depth...




www.luxxoptica.com


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey, to clear the air. When I said I lived a colorful life and was in jail. It wasn't because I was a criminal robbing or stealing. It was because of bar fights and drunk driving and drugs.
> My motto used to be....if your willing to accept the consequences. Then do it!
> Now I can reflect back and realize..... everytime I was drinking I didn't get in trouble. But everytime I got in trouble I was drinking. It's been 18 years being sober and guess what. I haven't been in trouble either.


Oh, I wasn’t a criminal either, just having fun in bars and well, yeah.


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> Here is a nice set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yamato" - 20x120mm Bigeye Binoculars | luxxoptica
> 
> 
> •Design circa 1942 - 20 x 120 Vintage Styling Binoculars•Field of view 156 ft @ 1000 yards – 3° degree field of view•Magnification 20x•120mm objective lenses•Design Type – Porro Prism•Fully adjustable eyepieces•360 degree azimuth view•Adjustable height•Head length 26”•Head width 12”•Head depth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxxoptica.com


A little heavy to take out on 10 mile hike perhaps? ?


----------



## Jan A

No. I have them all. I am not a numbers person. My j


Ray--Opo said:


> Are you missing some fingers? I only ask because I am missing my right hand.
> [/QUOTE
> No, I have them all. I'm just not a numbers person. My sr. high counselor told me based on my aptitude tests, I should be flunking algebra. I almost flunked geometry & then college physics because of my math skills. I'm terrible at remembering my passwords & phone #s. I have no memory of being in class when they taught us to multiply & divide fractions in grade school. I was too embarassed to tell my folks. I've forgotten everything I knew about using slide rules.


----------



## Lyn W

Its no


Maro2Bear said:


> These “Tortoise Forum” video pop-ups are killing me..... ads on one side, video TFO pop-ups playing on the other.


It's not too bad on the laptop, just a small pop up screen to the right of the screen over the other ads and occasionally a much bigger version in between posts but no worse than the usual ads.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey, to clear the air. When I said I lived a colorful life and was in jail. It wasn't because I was a criminal robbing or stealing. It was because of bar fights and drunk driving and drugs.
> My motto used to be....if your willing to accept the consequences. Then do it!
> Now I can reflect back and realize..... everytime I was drinking I didn't get in trouble. But everytime I got in trouble I was drinking. It's been 18 years being sober and guess what. I haven't been in trouble either.


Good on you for turning your life around Ray.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> We went out for a walk round a local nature reserve this morning. JoesDad has broken his binoculars and we have hired a couple of pairs to try before we buy. So there’s no photos because we spent our entire time putting the binoculars through their paces.
> 
> We are doing a longer walk tomorrow so I’ll try to remember to take pictures
> 
> This evening there is the small matter of the rugby. France v Wales at 8pm. A draw or win for Wales guarantees they win the championship. ???????


It's just started.....Come on Wales!!
It will be a tough game I think - and with an English ref!!!!
I don't know if I can watch it all - I get too wound up!!?
It's better if you're in the stadium or in a packed bar but sat here alone I don't think ,y blood pressure can take it.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A little heavy to take out on 10 mile hike perhaps? ?


You could always take a donkey!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's just started.....Come on Wales!!
> It will be a tough game I think - and with an English ref!!!!
> I don't know if I can watch it all - I get too wound up!!?
> It's better if you're in the stadium or in a packed bar but sat here alone I don't think ,y blood pressure can take it.


All fine... probably... at the moment... With 17 minutes left go...


aaargh!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> All fine... probably... at the moment... With 17 minutes left go...
> 
> 
> aaargh!


?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And for the last leg of our adventure, we went just a few miles down the way to Big Rock State Park.. This was an amazing Park with Giant Boulders on the banks of the Paluxy River. We climbed and jumped rocks for a couple hours and took in the views of clear shallow river.. The photos here did not do this place Justice. I think we may have to go back and get one of the cabins for rent on the river front and stay awhile.
> View attachment 321345
> View attachment 321346
> View attachment 321347
> View attachment 321348
> View attachment 321349
> View attachment 321350
> View attachment 321351
> View attachment 321352
> View attachment 321353
> 
> 
> We also met a group of U-tubers called 149 RC worx.. they travel all over the US setting their self built RC vehicles on very difficult terrains.. and then they record these and post them. My Son went through a phase where he watched them non stop for a year.. it was fun watching them navigate these giant boulders With the tiny RC rock crawlers.
> View attachment 321354


I love every single one of your pictures. Past ones included. I'm so happy to see you're having some fun.?


----------



## Cathie G

Th


Maro2Bear said:


> These “Tortoise Forum” video pop-ups are killing me..... ads on one side, video TFO pop-ups playing on the other.


That's not what's happening with my phone but while I'm on a post it sometimes pops up. Those can interfere if I touch the wrong place. Once in a while an ad (in the proper place) pops up and is followed by TFO. The second type aren't bothersome.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> All fine... probably... at the moment... With 17 minutes left go...
> 
> 
> aaargh!


And it all went horribly wrong  Now just have to hope France doesn’t get enough points against Scotland


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey, to clear the air. When I said I lived a colorful life and was in jail. It wasn't because I was a criminal robbing or stealing. It was because of bar fights and drunk driving and drugs.
> My motto used to be....if your willing to accept the consequences. Then do it!
> Now I can reflect back and realize..... everytime I was drinking I didn't get in trouble. But everytime I got in trouble I was drinking. It's been 18 years being sober and guess what. I haven't been in trouble either.


I'm glad I'm not young anymore. It's by God's grace I survived it. See I knew you were nice.?


----------



## Cathie G

Since it's the first day of spring, I thought I'd share a little house rabbit story. I have this little mini lop that is an unfixed girl ?. Razberri is driving me nuts cause she's in the mood for love ? She's hanging around my feet, doing funny things to my legs, and rushing past me into areas of the house... and she ain't allowed to be there. What's worse is, she knows it. So she runs as fast as she can to get into everything she can before I catch her.?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And it all went horribly wrong ☹ Now just have to hope France doesn’t get enough points against Scotland


I can't believe it!
The team must be devastated - most of Wales is!
Never mind Scotland have been playing well this year too - they've just gained a country full of supporters!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm glad I'm not young anymore. It's by God's grace I survived it. See I knew you were nice.?


I agree, only by God's grace!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> OMG! The dog has her own stroller! Sheesh!! I love that picture.


she’s too fat to walk far ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> One of my grandsons loves dinosaurs. When they came to visit me, my son told him I lost my leg and arm by fighting with a T-Rex. ??????


little Boys are so much more fun to take on trips.. I’m not sure that I didn’t enjoy the dinos as much as he did!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all

Follow the link for a little video of a thirsty hedgehog at our pond last night ?








Ring #AlwaysHome


Check out this video! I just captured it with my Ring Camera!




ring.com


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> Follow the link for a little video of a thirsty hedgehog at our pond last night ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring #AlwaysHome
> 
> 
> Check out this video! I just captured it with my Ring Camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ring.com


All I've filmed the last few nights is next door's cat who seems to be spending all night in my garden showing an interest in the shrub where the birds are roosting. 
I'm going to have to look at some deterrent - maybe an action motivated sprinkler.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
It's more of the same weather wise here.
Hope everyone has a good Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> All I've filmed the last few nights is next door's cat who seems to be spending all night in my garden showing an interest in the shrub where the birds are roosting.
> I'm going to have to look at some deterrent - maybe an action motivated sprinkler.


That should be a 'motion activated sprinkler!?
I wish I felt action motivated I might get more done!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Another cold, bright start to our day here. Frost on the vehicles. Glad that I brought the banana trees in....they would have got a bit of a nip on the greens. Big warm up coming....

And, look what else arrives in a few months! Can’t wait.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> Follow the link for a little video of a thirsty hedgehog at our pond last night ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring #AlwaysHome
> 
> 
> Check out this video! I just captured it with my Ring Camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ring.com


That is cool! Is that a pet or are they wild there?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all
> 
> Follow the link for a little video of a thirsty hedgehog at our pond last night ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring #AlwaysHome
> 
> 
> Check out this video! I just captured it with my Ring Camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ring.com


He looks huge!!! Ours here ( pet sales, not native) are so much smaller..


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cool! Is that a pet or are they wild there?


Our hedgehogs are wild and endangered.
I don't know of anyone who keeps them as pets but many of us do try to help them with feeding stations and houses for them in our gardens and hedgehog highways (holes in fences) to help them wander from garden to garden.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Another cold, bright start to our day here. Frost on the vehicles. Glad that I brought the banana trees in....they would have got a bit of a nip on the greens. Big warm up coming....
> 
> And, look what else arrives in a few months! Can’t wait.
> 
> View attachment 321457


Is that a beetle giving birth?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Our hedgehogs are wild and endangered.
> I don't know of anyone who keeps them as pets but many of us do try to help them with feeding stations and houses for them in our gardens and hedgehog highways (holes in fences) to help them wander from garden to garden.


Ok, he looked pretty fat and healthy .


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, cold and cloudy here today. Opo's still all the way in the back of his nightbox. Don't think I will see him today.
Got my first video pop up this morning. It happened when I tried to enlarge a photo on another post. ?


----------



## Lyn W

My iste


Ray--Opo said:


> Ok, he looked pretty fat and healthy .


My sister has been caring for 3 sick hedgehogs over winter and they've all done well - one of them looks like a bowling ball when he curls up now. 
They'll soon be released but will go out into a supported feeding area for a while, then fingers crossed they'll be OK.
They really are in trouble here owing to loss of habitat, traffic, pesticides and things like gardens being covered over with concrete and that awful artificial grass. They need all the help they can get.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, cold and cloudy here today. Opo's still all the way in the back of his nightbox. Don't think I will see him today.
> Got my first video pop up this morning. It happened when I tried to enlarge a photo on another post. ?


Sounds similar to here. The sun is trying to break through but it's too chilly to sit out.
Lola's the same - peeping out like a nosey neighbour but staying put.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Is that a beetle giving birth?



These are Cicadas. The larvae stay dormant under ground for years, often 17 years, more or less. This Summer will be the next major bloom....17 year old grubs rise up, crawl up trees, shed their exoskeletons fly about & mate. They HUM day and night to attract one another to mate. They mate, crawl back down & deposit eggs....and come back in 17 years.....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> My iste
> 
> My sister has been caring for 3 sick hedgehogs over winter and they've all done well - one of them looks like a bowling ball when he curls up now.
> They'll soon be released but will go out into a supported feeding area for a while, then fingers crossed they'll be OK.
> They really are in trouble here owing to loss of habitat, traffic, pesticides and things like gardens being covered over with concrete and that awful artificial grass. They need all the help they can get.


I could imagine the obstacles that put stress on the population. I imagine there are predators that are a problem also.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> These are Cicadas. The larvae stay dormant under ground for years, often 17 years, more or less. This Summer will be the next major bloom....17 year old grubs rise up, crawl up trees, shed their exoskeletons fly about & mate. They HUM day and night to attract one another to mate. They mate, crawl back down & deposit eggs....and come back in 17 years.....


We had a big population of them a few years ago. The first time I encountered them was visiting my parents. Who lived up in the smokey mountains in N.C. It was deafening but actually were calming to fall asleep for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I could imagine the obstacles that put stress on the population. I imagine there are predators that are a problem also.


Not really predators - maybe the odd fox or badger if they can get past the prickly spines but the actions of people are a far bigger threat.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, cold and cloudy here today. Opo's still all the way in the back of his nightbox. Don't think I will see him today.
> Got my first video pop up this morning. It happened when I tried to enlarge a photo on another post. ?


I thought people who made donations were immune from ads.
I can't really see the point of advertising here on the forum - that's like preaching to the already converted.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Not really predators - maybe the odd fox or badger if they can get past the prickly spines but the actions of people are a far bigger threat.



Hedge Hog “Predators” - man, vehicles, lawn mowers, weed whackers, farm equipment, bon fires, general garden clean up, slug bait that poisons the hedgies. Poor little guys, tough life!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I thought people who made donations were immune from ads.
> I can't really see the point of advertising here on the forum - that's like preaching to the already converted.



Exactly... ?‍?‍


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cool! Is that a pet or are they wild there?


These are wild European hedgehog. Definitely not pets and definitely not suitable to be kept as pets ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> He looks huge!!! Ours here ( pet sales, not native) are so much smaller..


This one looks like it weighs around the 900g mark. They can get up to around 1.2kg


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning. JoesDad and I did go out for our long walk today and it was lovely.

We walked up the river Medway to Penshurst and back by a slightly different route. Penshurst Place is a historic house and has a cafe that’s serving outdoors. They make the most amazing sausage rolls which are a very good addition to a packed lunch.

Translations:

Sausage Roll = Sausage meat wrapped in puff pastry and baked in the oven



Packed lunch, or Pack-Up as it’s known in Kent, is lunch that you take out with you from home. In our case a couple of rounds of sandwiches, a couple of apples and some Welsh Cakes.

Some scenery





Wood Anemones are pretty little flowers that grow in woodland and they have come into flower this week



Toads... while I was taking this photo a man looked and said “Wow! An adult with a baby on its back!” Erm.. not exactly! Mr Toad ... ahem... like big girls 



And finally pictures of one of our prettiest woodland birds. We watched the Nuthatches nestbuilding in an old woodpecker hole whilst eating our lunch


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Linda your wisdom will be much needed here





Help adopted 20year old hermann tortoise


Hi ive just taken on a 20+year old tortoise I was told his a hermann his just come out of hibernation his lived in the garden all his life with access to a greenhouse on colder days the old couple have said his fine just being in the greenhouse until the weather heats up and he should eat or...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. JoesDad and I did go out for our long walk today and it was lovely.
> 
> We walked up the river Medway to Penshurst and back by a slightly different route. Penshurst Place is a historic house and has a cafe that’s serving outdoors. They make the most amazing sausage rolls which are a very good addition to a packed lunch.
> 
> Translations:
> 
> Sausage Roll = Sausage meat wrapped in puff pastry and baked in the oven
> View attachment 321469
> 
> 
> Packed lunch, or Pack-Up as it’s known in Kent, is lunch that you take out with you from home. In our case a couple of rounds of sandwiches, a couple of apples and some Welsh Cakes.
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 321471
> 
> View attachment 321472
> 
> 
> Wood Anemones are pretty little flowers that grow in woodland and they have come into flower this week
> View attachment 321473
> 
> 
> Toads... while I was taking this photo a man looked and said “Wow! An adult with a baby on its back!” Erm.. not exactly! Mr Toad ... ahem... like big girls
> View attachment 321474
> 
> 
> And finally pictures of one of our prettiest woodland birds. We watched the Nuthatches nestbuilding in an old woodpecker hole whilst eating our lunch
> View attachment 321479
> View attachment 321480
> View attachment 321481
> View attachment 321482


What a lovely day!
The toads made me laugh


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I thought people who made donations were immune from ads.
> I can't really see the point of advertising here on the forum - that's like preaching to the already converted.


I still haven’t seen one. Told you they hate me lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. JoesDad and I did go out for our long walk today and it was lovely.
> 
> We walked up the river Medway to Penshurst and back by a slightly different route. Penshurst Place is a historic house and has a cafe that’s serving outdoors. They make the most amazing sausage rolls which are a very good addition to a packed lunch.
> 
> Translations:
> 
> Sausage Roll = Sausage meat wrapped in puff pastry and baked in the oven
> View attachment 321469
> 
> 
> Packed lunch, or Pack-Up as it’s known in Kent, is lunch that you take out with you from home. In our case a couple of rounds of sandwiches, a couple of apples and some Welsh Cakes.
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 321471
> 
> View attachment 321472
> 
> 
> Wood Anemones are pretty little flowers that grow in woodland and they have come into flower this week
> View attachment 321473
> 
> 
> Toads... while I was taking this photo a man looked and said “Wow! An adult with a baby on its back!” Erm.. not exactly! Mr Toad ... ahem... like big girls
> View attachment 321474
> 
> 
> And finally pictures of one of our prettiest woodland birds. We watched the Nuthatches nestbuilding in an old woodpecker hole whilst eating our lunch
> View attachment 321479
> View attachment 321480
> View attachment 321481
> View attachment 321482


Thank you for the pictures and translations!


----------



## JoesMum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I still haven’t seen one. Told you they hate me lol


You’re in the Platinum Tortoise Club. You paid money to be ad free


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> You’re in the Platinum Tortoise Club. You paid money to be ad free


Thank you. Here I was complaining about not getting something that everyone else finds annoying. And from another post I found out what humpy means in the UK. I’ve said it before, this place is so educational!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> That is cool! Is that a pet or are they wild there?


The pet species kept in the USA are mostly from Africa. I am not sure they are any more suited to being a pet than our European hogs, there’s a very high mortality, but they’re smaller and cuter so people keep them.

We know how that ends with small cute torts


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> You’re in the Platinum Tortoise Club. You paid money to be ad free


So's Ray but he's started getting them


----------



## Lyn W

Having seen posts for a tort called Grandpa Joe it's made me wonder where Grandpa the member is.
Does anyone know if he is OK or did we just lose him when the app change?


----------



## Lyn W

....Grandpa Turtle....that is.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> little Boys are so much more fun to take on trips.. I’m not sure that I didn’t enjoy the dinos as much as he did!!


And leggo land to boot ?. That's right up my family's alley


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our hedgehogs are wild and endangered.
> I don't know of anyone who keeps them as pets but many of us do try to help them with feeding stations and houses for them in our gardens and hedgehog highways (holes in fences) to help them wander from garden to garden.


That's the thing it takes for our wonderful wild life. They know us as neighbors and friends. A little bird posed for me today.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. JoesDad and I did go out for our long walk today and it was lovely.
> 
> We walked up the river Medway to Penshurst and back by a slightly different route. Penshurst Place is a historic house and has a cafe that’s serving outdoors. They make the most amazing sausage rolls which are a very good addition to a packed lunch.
> 
> Translations:
> 
> Sausage Roll = Sausage meat wrapped in puff pastry and baked in the oven
> View attachment 321469
> 
> 
> Packed lunch, or Pack-Up as it’s known in Kent, is lunch that you take out with you from home. In our case a couple of rounds of sandwiches, a couple of apples and some Welsh Cakes.
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 321471
> 
> View attachment 321472
> 
> 
> Wood Anemones are pretty little flowers that grow in woodland and they have come into flower this week
> View attachment 321473
> 
> 
> Toads... while I was taking this photo a man looked and said “Wow! An adult with a baby on its back!” Erm.. not exactly! Mr Toad ... ahem... like big girls
> View attachment 321474
> 
> 
> And finally pictures of one of our prettiest woodland birds. We watched the Nuthatches nestbuilding in an old woodpecker hole whilst eating our lunch
> View attachment 321479
> View attachment 321480
> View attachment 321481
> View attachment 321482


WOW what a day!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> ....Grandpa Turtle....that is.


Yea where is he? and some others...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I thought people who made donations were immune from ads.
> I can't really see the point of advertising here on the forum - that's like preaching to the already converted.


If you're new to the forum you might watch them. I would have. I don't mind the ads between posts and some of them start out as TFO before the ads. Then I can just touch the X. They show subjects to look for on the forum. The ones that mess with me are posted at the side of a post. I sometimes kick myself out and have to start over again ?.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Having seen posts for a tort called Grandpa Joe it's made me wonder where Grandpa the member is.
> Does anyone know if he is OK or did we just lose him when the app change?


He found the new format too difficult to navigate from his device (phone??).


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Is that a beetle giving birth?


You‘ve never seen a locust leaving it’s shell? 
I used to collect those husks and terrorize my sister with them.. ?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning. JoesDad and I did go out for our long walk today and it was lovely.
> 
> We walked up the river Medway to Penshurst and back by a slightly different route. Penshurst Place is a historic house and has a cafe that’s serving outdoors. They make the most amazing sausage rolls which are a very good addition to a packed lunch.
> 
> Translations:
> 
> Sausage Roll = Sausage meat wrapped in puff pastry and baked in the oven
> View attachment 321469
> 
> 
> Packed lunch, or Pack-Up as it’s known in Kent, is lunch that you take out with you from home. In our case a couple of rounds of sandwiches, a couple of apples and some Welsh Cakes.
> 
> Some scenery
> View attachment 321471
> 
> View attachment 321472
> 
> 
> Wood Anemones are pretty little flowers that grow in woodland and they have come into flower this week
> View attachment 321473
> 
> 
> Toads... while I was taking this photo a man looked and said “Wow! An adult with a baby on its back!” Erm.. not exactly! Mr Toad ... ahem... like big girls
> View attachment 321474
> 
> 
> And finally pictures of one of our prettiest woodland birds. We watched the Nuthatches nestbuilding in an old woodpecker hole whilst eating our lunch
> View attachment 321479
> View attachment 321480
> View attachment 321481
> View attachment 321482


You’ve made me snort with MR Toad!!! LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> He found the new format too difficult to navigate from his device (phone??).


I'm glad he's OK but it's really sad he's not about now.
I used to enjoy his posts.


----------



## EllieMay

Speaking of missing persons... I know some commented about Carol last week, but I’ve really spent a couple nights worrying.. it seemed she was having to take some of her pain killers again and I know she was busy trying to manage her community... has any one heard from @CarolM ??


----------



## EllieMay

It was a beautiful day here today.. warmed to T-shirt comfort though a bit overcast.. All of my shelled men were out basking in the clouds .. I saw some very prominent growth lines on little Crusher and brought him in for an extra soak. ( he still fits in my sink) I think he may do some catching up this spring.
My little hen chicks spent all day outside and tonight will spend their first night outdoors. I saw a red tailed hawk out today and I know he’s attracted to their chirping.. To bad there’s a nice roof on my chicken pen though. And I’ve locked them in the smaller baby house for the night that’s inside the chicken pen so they are double secure.. My eggs are due to hatch Thursday so I had to clear space in the brooder pen..


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Speaking of missing persons... I know some commented about Carol last week, but I’ve really spent a couple nights worrying.. it seemed she was having to take some of her pain killers again and I know she was busy trying to manage her community... has any one heard from @CarolM ??


No, she's gone awol too.
Maybe Linda is in touch with her,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I thought people who made donations were immune from ads.
> I can't really see the point of advertising here on the forum - that's like preaching to the already converted.


It happened when trying to open a thumbnail on another thread. Actually the thumbnail when opened was blank. Then the video pop up happened. Another time I was researching the affect of neem oil on Google. A tortoise forum link was a option. I clicked on it and since I wasn't signed in. I got a lot of pop ups. It was from 2009 and the only member I recognized was @YvonneG.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Having seen posts for a tort called Grandpa Joe it's made me wonder where Grandpa the member is.
> Does anyone know if he is OK or did we just lose him when the app change?


Was that the member with the great welcome GIF'S?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> So's Ray but he's started getting them


Just one, I will let you know if it keeps happening. That reminds me, I think I am getting close to renew. It was being taken out automatically. But Rose handles all the money and doesn't like automatic payments.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> You‘ve never seen a locust leaving it’s shell?
> I used to collect those husks and terrorize my sister with them.. ?


Nope that's the first one. Kind of creepy looking.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Was that the member with the great welcome GIF'S?


Yes I think he used them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
We're almost a quarter of the way through the year and our clocks go forward an hour next Sunday.

It's a bit chilly and grey here again today with more unsettled weather heading our way after Weds, and the possibility of some wintery showers (snow/sleet)

No wonder Lola is staying in the warm. 
Have a good day
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I saved a few trail pics this week for you.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> No, she's gone awol too.
> Maybe Linda is in touch with her,


I haven’t heard anything recently either


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not ready to go outside yet. I'm freezing! The sun is shining, and I know if I'd just get my a$$ in gear and go out, the sun will warm me up, but I'M NOT READY!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

On the other side of the UK to Lyn, we are having a glorious sunny day.

I did my shift at the rescue this morning and got bitten for my troubles! Luckily my gloves protected me, but it was a hard pinch from a disgruntled hedgehog. I have never been bitten by a hedgehog before. It’s very unusual. It was put straight on the vets list for a checkup just in case I had touched a painful patch that we weren’t aware of.

When I got home there was a package awaiting me. For Christmas I received a Red Mason Bee guardian pack from MasonBees.co.uk

We put the nest house out last weekend and the project sent bee cocoons that arrived this morning. The cocoons are put in a release box where they can hatch and start nesting, hopefully in the tubes of the nest house.

Each tube has an insert and when it’s filled, the insert can be removed and stored and a new insert put in place.

At the end of the summer, the inserts will be returned to the project, the cocoons sorted and safely overwintered and I will be sent more cocoons next spring.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad he's OK but it's really sad he's not about now.
> I used to enjoy his posts.



Yes...he was Mr I give my torts egg shells! Grind them up....it’s calcium! He had quite the collection.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> On the other side of the UK to Lyn, we are having a glorious sunny day.
> 
> I did my shift at the rescue this morning and got bitten for my troubles! Luckily my gloves protected me, but it was a hard pinch from a disgruntled hedgehog. I have never been bitten by a hedgehog before. It’s very unusual. It was put straight on the vets list for a checkup just in case I had touched a painful patch that we weren’t aware of.
> 
> When I got home there was a package awaiting me. For Christmas I received a Red Mason Bee guardian pack from MasonBees.co.uk
> 
> We put the nest house out last weekend and the project sent bee cocoons that arrived this morning. The cocoons are put in a release box where they can hatch and start nesting, hopefully in the tubes of the nest house.
> 
> Each tube has an insert and when it’s filled, the insert can be removed and stored and a new insert put in place.
> 
> At the end of the summer, the inserts will be returned to the project, the cocoons sorted and safely overwintered and I will be sent more cocoons next spring.
> View attachment 321559
> View attachment 321560
> View attachment 321561
> View attachment 321562




Interesting with actually starting with some cocoons. I have my bee house out now, plenty of solitary bees of all types out yesterday. I might relocate it to a “better” spot. Sun is out, warm. Dandelions are starting to bloom, found lots of Red Deadnettle blooming, and some Hairy Bittercress. Tons of daffodils in bloom, Snowdrops are done. The other day i brought my dormant fig trees outside, they already have buds/leaves. Turning the outside water on today, makes fountain filling & plant watering easier.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not ready to go outside yet. I'm freezing! The sun is shining, and I know if I'd just get my a$$ in gear and go out, the sun will warm me up, but I'M NOT READY!!!!!


It is cold and cloudy here for Florida standards. I'm with you Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I ran the "strimmer" through two batteries and my back is killing me, so I'm now under my electric lap robe in my recliner! The sun did warm me up, but DANG it's cold in the house!!!

A couple years ago I kept back two leopard babies because they have aberrant scutes, and I quite like that type shell pattern - Leonard and Zipper. But William was here this past week-end and I decided to send them home with him to sell. I just plain have too many animals. Next time he visits I'll send the juvenile yellowfoot home with him and any other I feel I can part with. I never did get my energy back after my broken wrist and knee, and it's a lot of work, taking care of this many animals.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Good morning, windy and rainy, just a bit of sun starting to shine. Itʻs a chilly 72 degrees F. On the other side of the pond, I am jogging halfway between Horringer and Westley. Very nice scenery and an old castle of some sort. Have a lovely day all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Good morning, windy and rainy, just a bit of sun starting to shine. Itʻs a chilly 72 degrees F. On the other side of the pond, I am jogging halfway between Horringer and Westley. Very nice scenery and an old castle of some sort. Have a lovely day all!


I love castles!


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Hedge Hog “Predators” - man, vehicles, lawn mowers, weed whackers, farm equipment, bon fires, general garden clean up, slug bait that poisons the hedgies. Poor little guys, tough life!


Every living thing on this earth has a predator, including people. Lightning, volcanoes, earthquakes, solar flares, asteroids still gonna happen with or without inhabitants. Mankind is just a blip on the history of planet Earth. I think it's tragic about hedgehogs, but they do have natural predators, as well as mankind. 

I don't want to insult anyone but I'm drowning in cancel culture.


Snoopy’s mom said:


> Good morning, windy and rainy, just a bit of sun starting to shine. Itʻs a chilly 72 degrees F. On the other side of the pond, I am jogging halfway between Horringer and Westley. Very nice scenery and an old castle of some sort. Have a lovely day all!


It snowed for 12 hrs. here in the Republic of Boulder. Pavement too hot to stick. On our way to Cheyenne to my father-in-law's house to do estate things. The man was a pack rat. Collected pens, calendars, chap stick, magazines, newspapers, napkins, condiments, toothpicks soup, cans of tuna, .... because it would all clog the landfill and/or it was free. Been cleaning crap out for a year now & no end in sight!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting with actually starting with some cocoons. I have my bee house out now, plenty of solitary bees of all types out yesterday. I might relocate it to a “better” spot. Sun is out, warm. Dandelions are starting to bloom, found lots of Red Deadnettle blooming, and some Hairy Bittercress. Tons of daffodils in bloom, Snowdrops are done. The other day i brought my dormant fig trees outside, they already have buds/leaves. Turning the outside water on today, makes fountain filling & plant watering easier.


I saw some hardy fig starts at Lowe's the other day. I wouldn't mind planting one but I don't know what they mean. Could they be planted in my area? They didn't have the zone on the package. Is it worth dragging them in and out? Even if they could be planted outside. Just wondering what your thoughts are on that.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Every living thing on this earth has a predator, including people. Lightning, volcanoes, earthquakes, solar flares, asteroids still gonna happen with or without inhabitants. Mankind is just a blip on the history of planet Earth. I think it's tragic about hedgehogs, but they do have natural predators, as well as mankind.
> 
> I don't want to insult anyone but I'm drowning in cancel culture.
> 
> It snowed for 12 hrs. here in the Republic of Boulder. Pavement too hot to stick. On our way to Cheyenne to my father-in-law's house to do estate things. The man was a pack rat. Collected pens, calendars, chap stick, magazines, newspapers, napkins, condiments, toothpicks soup, cans of tuna, .... because it would all clog the landfill and/or it was free. Been cleaning crap out for a year now & no end in sight!!


I know what you mean. My developmentally disabled deaf mute brother has no idea what needs thrown away. I call it what it is. Junk is junk. He collects everything he sees on the sidewalks here there and anywhere. The next thing I know he has a bunch of other peoples junk stored at our home. I have to sneak to get rid of it and I don't feel a bit guilty.???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> On the other side of the UK to Lyn, we are having a glorious sunny day.
> 
> I did my shift at the rescue this morning and got bitten for my troubles! Luckily my gloves protected me, but it was a hard pinch from a disgruntled hedgehog. I have never been bitten by a hedgehog before. It’s very unusual. It was put straight on the vets list for a checkup just in case I had touched a painful patch that we weren’t aware of.
> 
> When I got home there was a package awaiting me. For Christmas I received a Red Mason Bee guardian pack from MasonBees.co.uk
> 
> We put the nest house out last weekend and the project sent bee cocoons that arrived this morning. The cocoons are put in a release box where they can hatch and start nesting, hopefully in the tubes of the nest house.
> 
> Each tube has an insert and when it’s filled, the insert can be removed and stored and a new insert put in place.
> 
> At the end of the summer, the inserts will be returned to the project, the cocoons sorted and safely overwintered and I will be sent more cocoons next spring.
> View attachment 321559
> View attachment 321560
> View attachment 321561
> View attachment 321562


Thatʻs so neat! I wonder if they have things like that in the US. Gonna Google that right now,


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I ran the "strimmer" through two batteries and my back is killing me, so I'm now under my electric lap robe in my recliner! The sun did warm me up, but DANG it's cold in the house!!!
> 
> A couple years ago I kept back two leopard babies because they have aberrant scutes, and I quite like that type shell pattern - Leonard and Zipper. But William was here this past week-end and I decided to send them home with him to sell. I just plain have too many animals. Next time he visits I'll send the juvenile yellowfoot home with him and any other I feel I can part with. I never did get my energy back after my broken wrist and knee, and it's a lot of work, taking care of this many animals.


While you're scaling back on the work load, please remember something. I accidentally found TFO and you were one of the first responders. That meant so much to me I can't put it into words. As time went on I got hooked  I just really wish that you could stay warmer in your home. Cold is hardest on the young and elder people. Especially those with broken bones.?


----------



## EllieMay

This guy has been hanging out since I started keeping the babies outside . One just like him broke my window a few years back trying to steal a squirrel that I was rehabilitating... seems likely that it may be the same culprit who absconded with my ducks!!! He will find it hard to get through the chicken wire roof this time!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting with actually starting with some cocoons. I have my bee house out now, plenty of solitary bees of all types out yesterday. I might relocate it to a “better” spot. Sun is out, warm. Dandelions are starting to bloom, found lots of Red Deadnettle blooming, and some Hairy Bittercress. Tons of daffodils in bloom, Snowdrops are done. The other day i brought my dormant fig trees outside, they already have buds/leaves. Turning the outside water on today, makes fountain filling & plant watering easier.


I have another bee box which has been stored in the garage through the winter. That has leafcutter bee cocoons in it. The cocoons are very different - coated in leaves. These emerge much later in the year, so will stay in the garage until May.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I ran the "strimmer" through two batteries and my back is killing me, so I'm now under my electric lap robe in my recliner! The sun did warm me up, but DANG it's cold in the house!!!
> 
> A couple years ago I kept back two leopard babies because they have aberrant scutes, and I quite like that type shell pattern - Leonard and Zipper. But William was here this past week-end and I decided to send them home with him to sell. I just plain have too many animals. Next time he visits I'll send the juvenile yellowfoot home with him and any other I feel I can part with. I never did get my energy back after my broken wrist and knee, and it's a lot of work, taking care of this many animals.


It must be heartbreaking to let them go. At least you know William will find them a good home. Big hugs x


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> I have another bee box which has been stored in the garage through the winter. That has leafcutter bee cocoons in it. The cocoons are very different - coated in leaves. These emerge much later in the year, so will stay in the garage until May.
> View attachment 321580


Amazing!


----------



## JoesMum

Jan A said:


> Every living thing on this earth has a predator, including people. Lightning, volcanoes, earthquakes, solar flares, asteroids still gonna happen with or without inhabitants. Mankind is just a blip on the history of planet Earth. I think it's tragic about hedgehogs, but they do have natural predators, as well as mankind.


Very few. Even foxes won’t bother a hedgehog. Badgers are the only natural predator of them in the UK. Badgers will kill and eat hedgehogs. The decline of this creature in the UK is caused by humans.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I love castles!


You would love Wales - we have lots!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I ran the "strimmer" through two batteries and my back is killing me, so I'm now under my electric lap robe in my recliner! The sun did warm me up, but DANG it's cold in the house!!!
> 
> A couple years ago I kept back two leopard babies because they have aberrant scutes, and I quite like that type shell pattern - Leonard and Zipper. But William was here this past week-end and I decided to send them home with him to sell. I just plain have too many animals. Next time he visits I'll send the juvenile yellowfoot home with him and any other I feel I can part with. I never did get my energy back after my broken wrist and knee, and it's a lot of work, taking care of this many animals.


So sorry you are having to let some of them go, but I'm sure Will will make sure they have good homes.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I saved a few trail pics this week for you.
> View attachment 321541
> View attachment 321542
> View attachment 321543
> View attachment 321544


Some interesting 'traffic' you have passing through there!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Every living thing on this earth has a predator, including people. Lightning, volcanoes, earthquakes, solar flares, asteroids still gonna happen with or without inhabitants. Mankind is just a blip on the history of planet Earth. I think it's tragic about hedgehogs, but they do have natural predators, as well as mankind.
> 
> I don't want to insult anyone but I'm drowning in cancel culture.
> 
> It snowed for 12 hrs. here in the Republic of Boulder. Pavement too hot to stick. On our way to Cheyenne to my father-in-law's house to do estate things. The man was a pack rat. Collected pens, calendars, chap stick, magazines, newspapers, napkins, condiments, toothpicks soup, cans of tuna, .... because it would all clog the landfill and/or it was free. Been cleaning crap out for a year now & no end in sight!!


Hey Jan, everything ok there? The coconut wireless way over here has something on the news about you folks.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> On the other side of the UK to Lyn, we are having a glorious sunny day.
> 
> I did my shift at the rescue this morning and got bitten for my troubles! Luckily my gloves protected me, but it was a hard pinch from a disgruntled hedgehog. I have never been bitten by a hedgehog before. It’s very unusual. It was put straight on the vets list for a checkup just in case I had touched a painful patch that we weren’t aware of.
> 
> When I got home there was a package awaiting me. For Christmas I received a Red Mason Bee guardian pack from MasonBees.co.uk
> 
> We put the nest house out last weekend and the project sent bee cocoons that arrived this morning. The cocoons are put in a release box where they can hatch and start nesting, hopefully in the tubes of the nest house.
> 
> Each tube has an insert and when it’s filled, the insert can be removed and stored and a new insert put in place.
> 
> At the end of the summer, the inserts will be returned to the project, the cocoons sorted and safely overwintered and I will be sent more cocoons next spring.
> View attachment 321559
> View attachment 321560
> View attachment 321561
> View attachment 321562


How wonderful. 
I have an old bird box that was taken over by some bees last summer, It was probably a different species, but some also burrowed under the moss in a plant pot which I didn't realise they did. I've also seen them going in and out the gaps in an old stone wall near the end of my garden. My weigela shrub really attracts them and I love watching them buzzing about.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I ran the "strimmer" through two batteries and my back is killing me, so I'm now under my electric lap robe in my recliner! The sun did warm me up, but DANG it's cold in the house!!!
> 
> A couple years ago I kept back two leopard babies because they have aberrant scutes, and I quite like that type shell pattern - Leonard and Zipper. But William was here this past week-end and I decided to send them home with him to sell. I just plain have too many animals. Next time he visits I'll send the juvenile yellowfoot home with him and any other I feel I can part with. I never did get my energy back after my broken wrist and knee, and it's a lot of work, taking care of this many animals.


Hope you recover more. Wish I was in the market for a leopard. Rose really likes them. Some days she wants one and then other days no.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hope any of our Colorado members and their families and friends are not impacted by the shooting in Boulder.? 
Stay safe!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Speaking of missing members. 
Does anyone remember a member named Orv?
It has been a long time since I have seen him.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> How wonderful.
> I have an old bird box that was taken over by some bees last summer, It was probably a different species, but some also burrowed under the moss in a plant pot which I didn't realise they did. I've also seen them going in and out the gaps in an old stone wall near the end of my garden. My weigela shrub really attracts them and I love watching them buzzing about.


Leafcutters will burrow in flower pots, but there are quite a number of other solitary bees that will burrow too. It’s usually bumble bees of some variety in bird boxes.
Our cotoneaster is very popular with the bees in summer. At this time of year, our rosemary bush is alive with bees.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
All quiet with the weather here - still cloudy and chilly.
I think the TTF ads have disappeared!
Anyway have a good Tuesday and see you later.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> All quiet with the weather here - still cloudy and chilly.
> I think the TTF ads have disappeared!
> Anyway have a good Tuesday and see you later.


I was gonna say ---If you use your computer the screen is big enough that the add doesn't dominate. but the cellphone gets dominated. BUTT I am wrong just checked and the add does NOT dominate the cellphone. Power to the Peeps!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> How wonderful.
> I have an old bird box that was taken over by some bees last summer, It was probably a different species, but some also burrowed under the moss in a plant pot which I didn't realise they did. I've also seen them going in and out the gaps in an old stone wall near the end of my garden. My weigela shrub really attracts them and I love watching them buzzing about.


The bees in Michigan that usually make hives in between stone or masonry walls are what we call yellow jackets. Also in the ground.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, still getting cool mornings in the 50's here. Got word from the Philippines that my God child that is 18 months old has dengue. He is in the hospital with a high fever. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Speaking of missing members.
> Does anyone remember a member named Orv?
> It has been a long time since I have seen him.


Yeah, I remember him. He and his wife stopped by my house a couple years ago when passing through on an RV trip. Wonder where he is? Another member I was thinking about yesterday - Momof4. We haven't seen her for quite a while.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, still getting cool mornings in the 50's here. Got word from the Philippines that my God child that is 18 months old has dengue. He is in the hospital with a high fever. ?


Thoughts and prayers with all of you x


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope any of our Colorado members and their families and friends are not impacted by the shooting in Boulder.?
> Stay safe!


I'm safe. Hope our other Boulder members are, too!!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was gonna say ---If you use your computer the screen is big enough that the add doesn't dominate. but the cellphone gets dominated. BUTT I am wrong just checked and the add does NOT dominate the cellphone. Power to the Peeps!


They still screw up the order of replies & bounce me all over the place. I'm using my phone because it aggravates my back to use my laptop.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Speaking of missing members.
> Does anyone remember a member named Orv?
> It has been a long time since I have seen him.


Maybe... I think he's the guy that posted the staircase and there's so many others too. Trisha Stringer, D62? ,Carol S.,if I'm remembering correctly. And Ben02. It's been a while. I hope they drop by soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> They still screw up the order of replies & bounce me all over the place. I'm using my phone because it aggravates my back to use my laptop.


I have to be careful with my skinny little fingers and I don't want to loose weight so I'm being REALLY careful on my phone. I'm trying to teach my fingers to tip toe. But as usual I have to left feet sometimes.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I remember him. He and his wife stopped by my house a couple years ago when passing through on an RV trip. Wonder where he is? Another member I was thinking about yesterday - Momof4. We haven't seen her for quite a while.


Yes she's another one I've missed.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, still getting cool mornings in the 50's here. Got word from the Philippines that my God child that is 18 months old has dengue. He is in the hospital with a high fever. ?


I'll be praying.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, still getting cool mornings in the 50's here. Got word from the Philippines that my God child that is 18 months old has dengue. He is in the hospital with a high fever. ?


I had to look dengue up as never heard of it before.
I'm so sorry the little man has that and I'm sending good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was gonna say ---If you use your computer the screen is big enough that the add doesn't dominate. but the cellphone gets dominated. BUTT I am wrong just checked and the add does NOT dominate the cellphone. Power to the Peeps!


The ads haven't really bothered me on the laptop.
They are still on the forum before I log in, but then disappear.?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I remember him. He and his wife stopped by my house a couple years ago when passing through on an RV trip. Wonder where he is? Another member I was thinking about yesterday - Momof4. We haven't seen her for quite a while.


.....and Noel - AZtortMom. 
PrairieMom (?) also disappeared ages ago


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The ads haven't really bothered me on the laptop.
> They are still on the forum before I log in, but then disappear.?


I haven't seen a single one yet today. Maybe they've moved them to a different spot. I don't have to log in because I'm on my phone. I'll watch an ad to see if they are there.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> .....and Noel - AZtortMom.
> PrairieMom (?) also disappeared ages ago


I sent her a card this year and got one. I remember Noel but I don't remember PrairieMom. But I've only been on the forum since 2018.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I sent her a card this year and got one. I remember Noel but I don't remember PrairieMom. But I've only been on the forum since 2018.


I think she has been gone longer than 2 years but she used to be a regular poster here.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I think she has been gone longer than 2 years but she used to be a regular poster here.


Maybe she's out there lurking. I was able to talk to salt water 60 much later and he is one of the first people I talked with here on the forum. He doesn't post a lot. His wife is a veterinarian and loves rabbits. Just really nice people. I should check on him too.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, still getting cool mornings in the 50's here. Got word from the Philippines that my God child that is 18 months old has dengue. He is in the hospital with a high fever. ?


Oh no... it breaks my heart to hear of sick children... sending prayers his way!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I remember him. He and his wife stopped by my house a couple years ago when passing through on an RV trip. Wonder where he is? Another member I was thinking about yesterday - Momof4. We haven't seen her for quite a while.


Yes! I really enjoyed chatting with her. And she had just went all out on her tortoise enclosures!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Maybe... I think he's the guy that posted the staircase and there's so many others too. Trisha Stringer, D62? ,Carol S.,if I'm remembering correctly. And Ben02. It's been a while. I hope they drop by soon.


It wasn't Carol S but I remember her too. There was another member I enjoyed that was in my state and I kept getting her name mixed up with CarolM. For some reason. I'll think of it ? I'm sure she's somewhere here ? She had so many torts oh yeah it's Sheryl.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Yes! I really enjoyed chatting with her. And she had just went all out on her tortoise enclosures!


Oh yes she did.
I'd love to see how that latest update turned out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> I'm safe. Hope our other Boulder members are, too!!


Yay!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll be praying.?


Thank you! The little guy is at home now. The doctors didn't want to keep him in the hospital because of covid cases. Fever is under control, so they said just keep a eye on the fever.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I had to look dengue up as never heard of it before.
> I'm so sorry the little man has that and I'm sending good wishes for a speedy recovery.


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh no... it breaks my heart to hear of sick children... sending prayers his way!


Thank you, should find out more later this evening.


----------



## Cathie G

Y


Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you! The little guy is at home now. The doctors didn't want to keep him in the hospital because of covid cases. Fever is under control, so they said just keep a eye on the fever.


Yea I had to look it up. I took a screenshot of the things good for it as far as diet goes. Even though that's a little young for some of it, I'll bet the family has it under control.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s been very foggy overnight but the sun is breaking through. I have a list of jobs to do as long as my arm, so I’ll be back later!


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s been very foggy overnight but the sun is breaking through. I have a list of jobs to do as long as my arm, so I’ll be back later!


Sounds like your Wednesday will be rocking like mine! I am off Thursday/Friday this week and the weather is going to be spectacular


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning.
The sun is trying hard to make an appearance today and although there's still a chill in the air it feels quite pleasant and maybe I'll take myself out for walk later.
Meanwhile I'm trying to stir myself into action to do some housework - will TFO or vacuuming the bedrooms win?
Not much of a competition 
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Well, it’s been quite a day. Half way through my list of things I needed to do my car collected a puncture. I don’t trust myself to change the wheel... mostly because of my back and lifting heavy things like wheels... so I called out the breakdown service. They did’t take long to arrive to be fair, about half an hour, so I was back on the road pretty quickly. The tyre is unrepairable so a new one is on order for fitting on Friday.

I called into the rescue and this cutie was being cleaned out while I was there. The holding box is only just deep enough!






I did manage to complete my list and a bonus was collecting the plastic box I had on order to create my new hedgehog feed station for the garden. I am built it myself and I am very pleased with it. The pipes keep the cats and foxes out. Let’s hope the hedgehogs like it too!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Well, it’s been quite a day. Half way through my list of things I needed to do my car collected a puncture. I don’t trust myself to change the wheel... mostly because of my back and lifting heavy things like wheels... so I called out the breakdown service. They did’t take long to arrive to be fair, about half an hour, so I was back on the road pretty quickly. The tyre is unrepairable so a new one is on order for fitting on Friday.
> 
> I called into the rescue and this cutie was being cleaned out while I was there. The holding box is only just deep enough!
> 
> View attachment 321712
> 
> View attachment 321711
> 
> 
> I did manage to complete my list and a bonus was collecting the plastic box I had on order to create my new hedgehog feed station for the garden. I am built it myself and I am very pleased with it. The pipes keep the cats and foxes out. Let’s hope the hedgehogs like it too!
> View attachment 321713


Thar's a great feeding box with an entrance and an exit for socially distancing too. (I was going to put a smiley face there but they've disappeared from the menu bar)
I'll have to show my sister that design - we were talking about them the other night.

There's strange things happening with the forum. Do we really need a list of Similar threads?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain, rain, rain, man we got a ton of rain this morning and all afternoon! Well over an inch I’m sure, our back lower “garden” is now a small pond.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Thar's a great feeding box with an entrance and an exit for socially distancing too. (I was going to put a smiley face there but they've disappeared from the menu bar)
> I'll have to show my sister that design - we were talking about them the other night.
> 
> There's strange things happening with the forum. Do we really need a list of Similar threads?



Similar threads......yeah....hmmmm, can’t see the value. BUT, the annoying video ads all over the place are pleasingly gone. Thanks @Josh ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Similar threads......yeah....hmmmm, can’t see the value. BUT, the annoying video ads all over the place are pleasingly gone. Thanks @Josh ?


The Similar Threads aren't actually that similar - they may just have one word in common - or none at all.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thar's a great feeding box with an entrance and an exit for socially distancing too. (I was going to put a smiley face there but they've disappeared from the menu bar)
> I'll have to show my sister that design - we were talking about them the other night.
> 
> There's strange things happening with the forum. Do we really need a list of Similar threads?


I got the pipework from Screwfix. It’s for tumble dryer vents


----------



## Yvonne G

I think similsr threads will be helpful for newbies looking for help


----------



## EllieMay

LOOK WHOS IN A HURRY!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Y
> 
> Yea I had to look it up. I took a screenshot of the things good for it as far as diet goes. Even though that's a little young for some of it, I'll bet the family has it under control.
> View attachment 321639


Thank you, I will pass this on to Rose. They seem to have the fever under control. ?


----------



## Momof4

?


----------



## Momof4

Hello!!
I’ve been summoned by Miss Yvonne!!
Thanks for reaching out!


----------



## Ray--Opo

My second oldest son Ray 45, just told me he has the covid 19. Body aches and slight cough no fever.
He has a large heated garage/ man cave. So he will quarantine there.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> ?


Well hello there Kathy!!
Have your ears been burning?
We were wondering how you are.
I hope all is well with you and the family - 2 and 4 legged!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Hello!!
> I’ve been summoned by Miss Yvonne!!
> Thanks for reaching out!


Glad to see you back!?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My second oldest son Ray 45, just told me he has the covid 19. Body aches and slight cough no fever.
> He has a large heated garage/ man cave. So he will quarantine there.


Oh no! Your family has taken a battering recently Ray. 
I hope it's a mild dose of it and he makes a speedy recovery .


----------



## EllieMay

H


Momof4 said:


> Hello!!
> I’ve been summoned by Miss Yvonne!!
> Thanks for reaching out!


Heyyyyyyy Kathy! You’ve been missed! Hope you and the family are well.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just found the emojis! 
Next to the insert image icon - click on the 3 dots for more options!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've just found the emojis!
> Next to the insert image icon - click on the 3 dots for more options!!



SWEET!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> SWEET!!!



Interesting, i don’t see any dots or “insert image” on my iPad. . ?‍


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting, i don’t see any dots or “insert image” on my iPad. . ?‍


Hit the reply button and the. You should see this


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> My second oldest son Ray 45, just told me he has the covid 19. Body aches and slight cough no fever.
> He has a large heated garage/ man cave. So he will quarantine there.


My son was very sick for about 5 days and then started to get better. It took about a fortnight to get rid of it. I hope your son recovers quickly


----------



## EllieMay

Oh no:


Ray--Opo said:


> My second oldest son Ray 45, just told me he has the covid 19. Body aches and slight cough no fever.
> He has a large heated garage/ man cave. So he will quarantine there.


:-( On the upside, at least he has the man cave!!! I’ll hope and pray for a very speedy recovery for him!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Checking..... but that entire row of “options” is grayed out here. 




Wow...the attach photo thing is all hozed up as well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Oh no! Your family has taken a battering recently Ray.
> I hope it's a mild dose of it and he makes a speedy recovery .


Thanks and to make things worse. Yesterday he pulled his Corvette out of the back garage. Had it parked in the driveway at the front of the house. His wife didn't notice and backed into the front drivers side. ?
I was always the one to fix their vehicles and homes. My granddaughter needs repairs on her vehicle also. Now I am starting to feel guilty again that I live so far away. In my condition I wouldn't do well in the snow in Michigan. I definitely will be going to Michigan this summer.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh no:
> 
> :-( On the upside, at least he has the man cave!!! I’ll hope and pray for a very speedy recovery for him!


Thanks Heather!


----------



## JoesMum

I am super excited. It took several attempts, but our dominant hedgehog has worked out how to get into the new feed station I made.





And when rival Y showed up, Splodge struggled to find his way out. I am sure they’ll both be confident soon


----------



## Ray--Opo

Now just got a early morning call from the Philippines. My God child is back in the hospital. Couldn't control the fever and white blood cells have elevated more. I am sitting here feeling very useless. At least financially I can make sure he gets the best care.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Hello!!
> I’ve been summoned by Miss Yvonne!!
> Thanks for reaching out!


YEA!! Here's Kathy! We've missed you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I am super excited. It took several attempts, but our dominant hedgehog has worked out how to get into the new feed station I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when rival Y showed up, Splodge struggled to find his way out. I am sure they’ll both be confident soon


Yay! That's exactly what I needed to see!?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I am super excited. It took several attempts, but our dominant hedgehog has worked out how to get into the new feed station I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when rival Y showed up, Splodge struggled to find his way out. I am sure they’ll both be confident soon


DANG that's a cute little animal!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh no, Ray! I hope he gets better soon. And, Yipes about the 'Vette.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> My son was very sick for about 5 days and then started to get better. It took about a fortnight to get rid of it. I hope your son recovers quickly


Thank you, he says since he can't work. He is going over to where his boat is dry docked and start waxing it. The boat has a generator, so he has now decided to quarantine there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no, Ray! I hope he gets better soon. And, Yipes about the 'Vette.


Thanks Yvonne, nice thing about vettes. There made out of fiberglass, so its easier to fix. Haven't seen pics yet but hope the damage is minor.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks and to make things worse. Yesterday he pulled his Corvette out of the back garage. Had it parked in the driveway at the front of the house. His wife didn't notice and backed into the front drivers side. ?
> I was always the one to fix their vehicles and homes. My granddaughter needs repairs on her vehicle also. Now I am starting to feel guilty again that I live so far away. In my condition I wouldn't do well in the snow in Michigan. I definitely will be going to Michigan this summer.



If it’s not one thing...it’s three other issues. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> If it’s not one thing...it’s three other issues. ?


Yep, think I will hibernate so nothing happens to me. ?


----------



## Momof4

Quick recap-
1-January I had Covid for 32 days and I’m fine now but I do tire easily.

2-Found a hatchling red foot in my females enclosure. Exciting but really didn’t want to start the whole humid chamber thing, but I am. 

3- my kids are still doing virtual school. It works for us.

4- Haven’t seen grand babies in exactly one year? They live local. They are self isolating. 

5- my chickens are one year and I love them!

6- We have been boating a lot since Covid in San Diego bay. 

7-bought four new chicks Sunday?

8-Gain Covid weight?


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Quick recap-
> 1-January I had Covid for 32 days and I’m fine now but I do tire easily.
> 
> 2-Found a hatchling red foot in my females enclosure. Exciting but really didn’t want to start the whole humid chamber thing, but I am.
> 
> 3- my kids are still doing virtual school. It works for us.
> 
> 4- Haven’t seen grand babies in exactly one year? They live local. They are self isolating.
> 
> 5- my chickens are one year and I love them!
> 
> 6- We have been boating a lot since Covid in San Diego bay.
> 
> 7-bought four new chicks Sunday?
> 
> 8-Gain Covid weight?


Oh no. . . the dreaded covid! But glad you got over it. (I refuse to give it the honor of a capital letter)

How neat to find a baby RF!!!


----------



## Momof4

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad to see you back!?


Prayers to your good son Ray.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Checking..... but that entire row of “options” is grayed out here.
> 
> View attachment 321743
> 
> 
> Wow...the attach photo thing is all hozed up as well.


Yes it's like that on my laptop too, I could barely see the dots.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I am super excited. It took several attempts, but our dominant hedgehog has worked out how to get into the new feed station I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when rival Y showed up, Splodge struggled to find his way out. I am sure they’ll both be confident soon


I felt like clapping and cheering him when he finally got out!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Now just got a early morning call from the Philippines. My God child is back in the hospital. Couldn't control the fever and white blood cells have elevated more. I am sitting here feeling very useless. At least financially I can make sure he gets the best care.


I'll be thinking of him and your family.


----------



## Lyn W

Momof4 said:


> Quick recap-
> 1-January I had Covid for 32 days and I’m fine now but I do tire easily.
> 
> 2-Found a hatchling red foot in my females enclosure. Exciting but really didn’t want to start the whole humid chamber thing, but I am.
> 
> 3- my kids are still doing virtual school. It works for us.
> 
> 4- Haven’t seen grand babies in exactly one year? They live local. They are self isolating.
> 
> 5- my chickens are one year and I love them!
> 
> 6- We have been boating a lot since Covid in San Diego bay.
> 
> 7-bought four new chicks Sunday?
> 
> 8-Gain Covid weight?


So sorry you've been ill and have what sounds like long covid. I hope you'll eventually feel stronger. 
It's been a busy time for you. Hope all the torts are good and enjoying the lovely new enclosure you made for them.
You can compare notes with Heather about your broods of chicks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Momof4 said:


> Prayers to your good son Ray.


Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'll be thinking of him and your family.


Thank you Lyn!


----------



## EllieMay

Momof4 said:


> Quick recap-
> 1-January I had Covid for 32 days and I’m fine now but I do tire easily.
> 
> 2-Found a hatchling red foot in my females enclosure. Exciting but really didn’t want to start the whole humid chamber thing, but I am.
> 
> 3- my kids are still doing virtual school. It works for us.
> 
> 4- Haven’t seen grand babies in exactly one year? They live local. They are self isolating.
> 
> 5- my chickens are one year and I love them!
> 
> 6- We have been boating a lot since Covid in San Diego bay.
> 
> 7-bought four new chicks Sunday?
> 
> 8-Gain Covid weight?


Well the Covid part and missing grand kids suck.. the weight gain seems to be a normal repercussion.. and the rest sound exciting... I’m dying to get a look at your enclosure again!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I've just found the emojis!
> Next to the insert image icon - click on the 3 dots for more options!!


I just found those emojis! I have been using the emojis my phone offers.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I just found those emojis! I have been using the emojis my phone offers.


Before I found them I used the right bracket and colon on my keyboard to do a smiley then somehow when I posted it, it converted itself into the real thing


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Ray took icicles off his roof. Put a light in a snow bank and stuck the icicles in the snow. ?


----------



## Lyn W

I'd better go to bed - it's 1 a.m.! ?
Have fun in our CDR and Nos da.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, nice thing about vettes. There made out of fiberglass, so its easier to fix. Haven't seen pics yet but hope the damage is minor.


Is his boat fiberglass, too? Just sayin' ....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Is his boat fiberglass, too? Just sayin' ....


Yep it's fiberglass!????
Actually a great place to quarantine. 
Has everything you need to be comfortable.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we've had some rain this morning but the clouds are clearing and it looks as if the sun may have his hat on for this afternoon. Then it's all downhill again for most of the weekend. Strong cold winds and wintery showers on the way.

I need to go shopping today if I can drag myself out of the house - I think Lola's agoraphobia is catching!

Have a good Thursday and see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More invasives among us, @Chubbs the tegu will love it. 









Georgia officials trying to stop large, invasive lizard that eats 'anything they want'


Argentine black and white tegus have not been a threat to humans and common household pets, but do pose a danger to native species.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I just found those emojis! I have been using the emojis my phone offers.



Yes, the ones here on my IPad work just fine, just not the ones embedded in the TFO during reply. 
No matter I guess.. ?‍?‍


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I have two chicks out of eggs so far.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> More invasives among us, @Chubbs the tegu will love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia officials trying to stop large, invasive lizard that eats 'anything they want'
> 
> 
> Argentine black and white tegus have not been a threat to humans and common household pets, but do pose a danger to native species.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


I wonder if they migrated from Florida.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I have two chicks out of eggs so far.
> View attachment 321774
> View attachment 321775



So cute...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I wonder if they migrated from Florida.



Probably.....on their way up here...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Probably.....on their way up here...


They are fast! Watched on TV, animal control trying to catch one. If they make it to you. When it gets cold, they will fall out of the tree's. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> They are fast! Watched on TV, animal control trying to catch one. If they make it to you. When it gets cold, they will fall out of the tree's. ?



I’m thinking, with global warming....we won’t have “cold”, so they will be fine.....slowly migrating northward.... just like the alligators now in southern Virginia.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m thinking, with global warming....we won’t have “cold”, so they will be fine.....slowly migrating northward.... just like the alligators now in southern Virginia.


Really! That's crazy, here is one in N. Carolina. 


Redirect Notice


----------



## Cathie G

Momof4 said:


> ?


HELLO ? I was hoping you were lurking ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My second oldest son Ray 45, just told me he has the covid 19. Body aches and slight cough no fever.
> He has a large heated garage/ man cave. So he will quarantine there.


I hope he doesn't get it bad. Hopes and prayers ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I got the pipework from Screwfix. It’s for tumble dryer vents


That's different I was thinking it was PVC for plumbing.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> HELLO ? I was hoping you were lurking ?


But well... I see now you were summoned ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, he says since he can't work. He is going over to where his boat is dry docked and start waxing it. The boat has a generator, so he has now decided to quarantine there.


That's kinda neat. It probably is better if you can stay a bit active through it. Even if it's hard. Not too much but some. I think having to take care of my animals actually helped and changed my outcome.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I felt like clapping and cheering him when he finally got out!!


Me too ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning from a wet and windy Wales. 
Hope you all have a good Friday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Wales.
> Hope you all have a good Friday!!



Very windy here as well. All of the storms from Alabama, Georgia are blowing our way. It’s bright, sunny and blustery with temps on the rise. Might be over 80 tomorrow.


Rich (BB code):


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Very windy here as well. All of the storms from Alabama, Georgia are blowing our way. It’s bright, sunny and blustery with temps on the rise. Might be over 80 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Rich (BB code):


Hope the storms weaken before getting to you. We need rain down here really bad.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope the storms weaken before getting to you. We need rain down here really bad.



Winds are gusting, and it’s hot out. 81 and we might see a few more degrees here by evening. We lost power for a few hours, but I was able to at least plug in our internet to my solar powered back-up system.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Winds are gusting, and it’s hot out. 81 and we might see a few more degrees here by evening. We lost power for a few hours, but I was able to at least plug in our internet to my solar powered back-up system.


That's great you have a backup to operate a few things.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> That's great you have a backup to operate a few things.





Maro2Bear said:


> Winds are gusting, and it’s hot out. 81 and we might see a few more degrees here by evening. We lost power for a few hours, but I was able to at least plug in our internet to my solar powered back-up system.


Generators & solar panels are must-have back-ups these days!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

It was blustery and cold this morning and I had to take my car to get its new tyre fitted. Normally you can wait in their nice waiting room, but under covid I opted to roam the High Street window shopping while it was done.

All non essential shops are closed at the moment here due to lockdown so options are very limited. I did have a look round a new international grocer that has opened recently... the first on our High Street... and the range of Oriental, Middle Eastern and Caribbean food stuffs was excellent. I need to do some menu planning with ingredients I haven’t been able to source before 

Daughter spent her day in a grotty industrial estate in Essex trapping water voles. These cute little creatures are an endangered species and work on a railway line next to the river will put them at risk. They’re being taken to a wildlife sanctuary not far from here for the summer and will be returned when the work is complete.



Five years ago today, daughter was volunteering on a project montoring prairie dogs in Grasslands National Park in Saskatchewa, Canada right on the birder with Montana, USA. Ironically she was given the lead in the trapping job today because of her experience in Canada.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally got back to working on my Eastern Cedar bowl. Today just too hot & windy to be outside, so I made some good progress.

How it Started



Where We’re At Today


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Wales.
> Hope you all have a good Friday!!


It was so windy here this morning it was kinda scary. Just a light rain now and then. Not much. I was afraid we'd loose electric but we didn't. Even the TV hung in there ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Very windy here as well. All of the storms from Alabama, Georgia are blowing our way. It’s bright, sunny and blustery with temps on the rise. Might be over 80 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Rich (BB code):


The weather man was calling our wind a November witch. I think it was a good name for it.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally got back to working on my Eastern Cedar bowl. Today just too hot & windy to be outside, so I made some good progress.
> 
> How it Started
> View attachment 321910
> 
> 
> Where We’re At Today
> 
> View attachment 321911


Looks like it will be a beautiful bowl. What will it be used for?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally got back to working on my Eastern Cedar bowl. Today just too hot & windy to be outside, so I made some good progress.
> 
> How it Started
> View attachment 321910
> 
> 
> Where We’re At Today
> 
> View attachment 321911


That's one of my favorite woods. 

Years ago I had to cut down a flowering plumb near the driveway. THAT's a real pretty wood too.


----------



## JoesMum

And in other news, Lyn and I are both celebrating.

Scotland scored a try in extra time beating France thus ensuring Wales won the six nations rugby championship. It was heart-stopping but brilliant


----------



## Yvonne G

Went to the store this a.m. and came home with Good 'n Plenty, Lays minimum salt potato chips, Pepsi and French Vanilla ice cream. Was so intent on what snacks I would bring home that I totally forgot to get my mail from the post office!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Went to the store this a.m. and came home with Good 'n Plenty, Lays minimum salt potato chips, Pepsi and French Vanilla ice cream. Was so intent on what snacks I would bring home that I totally forgot to get my mail from the post office!


I lost my box of needlework pins a few days ago. I found them today... in my coat pocket. I have no idea how they got there!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And in other news, Lyn and I are both celebrating.
> 
> Scotland scored a try in extra time beating France thus ensuring Wales won the six nations rugby championship. It was heart-stopping but brilliant


Fantastic for Scotland and great news for Wales.
"Diolch yr Alban!!" (Thank you Scotland)
Scotland have had an excellent 6 Nations this year.


----------



## Lyn W

The weather didn't improve much during the day, with hail showers, and strong winds.
It should be drier tomorrow but temps still under 10C.
Lola has had a very active day - in and out of his hide all day in spite of the weather and he's basked and eaten a lot more than usual too, Don't know what's triggered that but it was good to see him out and about in his room. He let me sit in with him for a while but soon let me know that he wanted me out of his space by pushing against my leg. 
Otherwise I've not done much at all - a very lazy day for me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Generators & solar panels are must-have back-ups these days!!


I almost committed to solar panels for my house. But when I crunched the numbers. I was going to spend about 30,000 financed at 3.4% over 20 years. To save just under 15,000 in electric bills.


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> Went to the store this a.m. and came home with Good 'n Plenty, Lays minimum salt potato chips, Pepsi and French Vanilla ice cream. Was so intent on what snacks I would bring home that I totally forgot to get my mail from the post office!


Looks like you got one each from the 4 main food groups!! Way to go!!


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> I almost committed to solar panels for my house. But when I crunched the numbers. I was going to spend about 30,000 financed at 3.4% over 20 years. To save just under 15,000 in electric bills.


When we bought this house in 1994, it had solar hot water panels. They still work today even though no one installs this type anymore. 

We take solar panels with us when we go to a campground at Lake Powell, & run off stored battery power at night unless we need air conditioning--then you need generators. We have a 2002 bad *** 5th wheel with 2 air conditioners, but then you have to run off generators & turn your generators off at 10:00p. So it's nice to have battery power to run fans at night, if I don't keep the tv on all night.

Cost-effective is something solar is not unless you're off the grid.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Did my walk around the block a few times today and my app tricked me into thinking I was near Saxon Village and saw this


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> I almost committed to solar panels for my house. But when I crunched the numbers. I was going to spend about 30,000 financed at 3.4% over 20 years. To save just under 15,000 in electric bills.


My husband did the maths for us a couple of months ago and the pay back time was 15 years plus


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> My husband did the maths for us a couple of months ago and the pay back time was 15 years plus


I have a south facing roof that would be ideal for soar panels and I would love to have to have them to do my bit, but that time scale isn't much of an incentive is it?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Did my walk around the block a few times today and my app tricked me into thinking I was near Saxon Village and saw this
> 
> View attachment 321946
> View attachment 321946


I love that.
Let sleeping dragons lie !!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I almost committed to solar panels for my house. But when I crunched the numbers. I was going to spend about 30,000 financed at 3.4% over 20 years. To save just under 15,000 in electric bills.



yes, that’s a lot of $$. My entire “system” probably around $1000.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> My husband did the maths for us a couple of months ago and the pay back time was 15 years plus



Yes, those full house professionally installed solar panel systems aren't cheap. Mine is all DIY - working with DC power is pretty simple.

Solar panels -> controller -> batteries -> DC to AC converter -:> extension cord to appliances


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another great Spring day on tap here today, not quite as hot. Off kayaking - so you all enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon. all.
It's still windy but drier and brighter here.
More rain coming in later.
Our clocks go forward tonight so we'll lose an hour, but it won't be dark until about 8 pm. 
Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I have a south facing roof that would be ideal for soar panels and I would love to have to have them to do my bit, but that time scale isn't much of an incentive is it?


We could only get 10 panels on our roof. JoesDad worked out you need at least 12 to get any kind of speedy return


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

JoesDad and I have been out on this weekend’s longer walk (about 8.5 miles). It was windy and chilly, but at least the sun was out.

Our walk featured primroses, 



vineyards



lambs



and a giant tortoise ?


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I have a south facing roof that would be ideal for soar panels and I would love to have to have them to do my bit, but that time scale isn't much of an incentive is it?


Unless the utility company steps in & leases it to you, gives it to you or sells it to you at a reduced rate, solar is not cost-effective. At peak capacity in the U.S., solar will only provide 24% of U.S. energy demand.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow....pretty nice day day today, close to perfect for kayaking really. Sunny & bright, no wind.

Approaching the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> Unless the utility company steps in & leases it to you, gives it to you or sells it to you at a reduced rate, solar is not cost-effective. At peak capacity in the U.S., solar will only provide 24% of U.S. energy demand.


If I didn't use so much electricity in winter to keep my tortoises warm my system would be giving me free electricity right now. It's paid for and the meter runs backward all summer long.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....pretty nice day day today, close to perfect for kayaking really. Sunny & bright, no wind.
> 
> Approaching the Chesapeake Bay
> View attachment 321986



And.... a one minute video too!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....pretty nice day day today, close to perfect for kayaking really. Sunny & bright, no wind.
> 
> Approaching the Chesapeake Bay
> View attachment 321986


Pretty.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> And.... a one minute video too!


Beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Went to the store this a.m. and came home with Good 'n Plenty, Lays minimum salt potato chips, Pepsi and French Vanilla ice cream. Was so intent on what snacks I would bring home that I totally forgot to get my mail from the post office!


Now that's livin!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> When we bought this house in 1994, it had solar hot water panels. They still work today even though no one installs this type anymore.
> 
> We take solar panels with us when we go to a campground at Lake Powell, & run off stored battery power at night unless we need air conditioning--then you need generators. We have a 2002 bad *** 5th wheel with 2 air conditioners, but then you have to run off generators & turn your generators off at 10:00p. So it's nice to have battery power to run fans at night, if I don't keep the tv on all night.
> 
> Cost-effective is something solar is not unless you're off the grid.


I suggested to Rose about getting a fifth wheel or motorhome. She is not game, she thinks she couldn't operate it properly. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> My husband did the maths for us a couple of months ago and the pay back time was 15 years plus


The money you pay out over those years is more than you would save in electricity. I guess the plus is you would be helping the environment.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> yes, that’s a lot of $$. My entire “system” probably around $1000.


Nice, what can you power with your system?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> I suggested to Rose about getting a fifth wheel or motorhome. She is not game, she thinks she couldn't operate it properly. ?


If I didn't have Dan, I couldn"t do it either. I flunked my 1st driving test because I couldn"t parallel park. I can't back a boat trailer down a boat ramp. (Maggie, I'm sorry). I missed the 5th wheel but backed into his beloved F350 w/his Bronco. Now, when I do my shopping on Fridays, he backs the car out of the garage past his truck, the 5th wheel & a solar panel. So, Rose I understand perfectly.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> The money you pay out over those years is more than you would save in electricity. I guess the plus is you would be helping the environment.


There's the rub, Ray. You're still polluting to make the panel, you're consuming aluminum, silver, silicon, & you can't really recycle much of it. Same with wind turbine blades.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey @Maro2Bear , I see prosecutors in Baltimore are no longer convicting low level crimes. Now you can go have some fun!?????


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> I suggested to Rose about getting a fifth wheel or motorhome. She is not game, she thinks she couldn't operate it properly. ?


My wife does even want to drive my new truck! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! It’s a slow Sunday here. We had tornadoes through out the area last night. I think everything on my property is fine but I haven’t been out too far yet. The power was out and we ran on the backup for most of the night. Tis the season!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! It’s a slow Sunday here. We had tornadoes through out the area last night. I think everything on my property is fine but I haven’t been out too far yet. The power was out and we ran on the backup for most of the night. Tis the season!



Good morning Heather
Hope everything and everyone is OK.
It was very wet and windy here through the night too but nothing to what you've had.
Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
It's very drizzly and cold here, I won't be going far today.
Lola is out and about but I didn't see him at all yesterday - he didn't even eat in his hide. 
He must have worn himself out on Friday. 
Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Elliemay we are expecting the storms that hit you at around 3 PM today so fingers crossed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> The money you pay out over those years is more than you would save in electricity. I guess the plus is you would be helping the environment.


And the life of the panels is only about 25 years. They don't tell you that when they're selling.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain and storms up and down the mid-Atlantic today. But it was sooooooo nice yesterday! Taking advantage of the dull rainy dreary day & going for my vaccine....


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Elliemay we are expecting the storms that hit you at around 3 PM today so fingers crossed.


Hope there's no damage for you.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Elliemay we are expecting the storms that hit you at around 3 PM today so fingers crossed.


I hope it misses y’all.. you only need a 1/4 mile off the beaten path.. my little hill seems to be in a good location here. I have noticed that there is one black top road just a couple miles away that seems like tornado alley.. those poor houses get reamed every time one comes through!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hope there's no damage for you.


All is good here! I hope you get to relax on your dreary day.. I plan on spending the day with a book and baby chicks


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> All is good here! I hope you get to relax on your dreary day.. I plan on spending the day with a book and baby chicks


I've managed to spend some time in the garden in between showers, wasted a lot of time watching Lola doing even less than me, and soaking him.
I've also spent time googling a fungal growth on my more than 30 year old Weigela shrub which seems to have a lot of dead branches on one side of it this year. It looks like it could be an infection that has entered the tree via a wound from incorrect pruning at the wrong time of year.
I can't prove it but my guess is it's because of the clandestine cutting my neighbours have been doing over the last few years. 
There's still quite a lot of healthy new growth on the other side of it. I'll just have to chop out all the dead wood and hope it will slow it down.
I'd much rather be playing with baby chicks!


----------



## Jan A

I


Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife does even want to drive my new truck! ?


I can drive a big rig... just don't ask me to tow or backup.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've managed to spend some time in the garden in between showers, wasted a lot of time watching Lola doing even less than me, and soaking him.
> I've also spent time googling a fungal growth on my more than 30 year old Weigela shrub which seems to have a lot of dead branches on one side of it this year. It looks like it could be an infection that has entered the tree via a wound from incorrect pruning at the wrong time of year.
> I can't prove it but my guess is it's because of the clandestine cutting my neighbours have been doing over the last few years.
> There's still quite a lot of healthy new growth on the other side of it. I'll just have to chop out all the dead wood and hope it will slow it down.
> I'd much rather be playing with baby chicks!


Damn nieghbors!! Karma will intervene one day .. unitl the , keep the oven well stocked and we will brainstorm revenge for fun ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Damn nieghbors!! Karma will intervene one day .. unitl the , keep the oven well stocked and we will brainstorm revenge for fun ?


If it does die and I still haven't found a new house, then I shall be planting a real tree - not just a large shrub. That will give them something to complain about!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. I home the storm damage isn’t too bad for those of you affected.

Not a lot to report here apart from a lady buying 16 face masks this morning which took the total raised for my Rescue to over £3000!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife does even want to drive my new truck! ?


The biggest vehicle I've ever been able to drive is my 1990 Dodge caravan. I can't reach the pedals and sit securely in most of them. I'm not really good at a bike either though so... I have limits ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> The biggest vehicle I've ever been able to drive is my 1990 Dodge caravan. I can't reach the pedals and sit securely in most of them. I'm not really good at a bike either though so... I have limits ?


The biggest vehicles I've driven are the school 17 seater minibuses, not massive but a huge responsibility. I was always relieved to return to school with the bus and everyone on it in one piece!!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Elliemay we are expecting the storms that hit you at around 3 PM today so fingers crossed.


??? For you.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The biggest vehicles I've driven are the school 17 seater minibuses, not massive but a huge responsibility. I was always relieved to return to school with the bus and everyone on it in one piece!!


That's another thing that bothers me to no end. I would never be the same if I hurt someone. Since I don't have a clear view all the way around, from being small, I just won't do it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain and storms up and down the mid-Atlantic today. But it was sooooooo nice yesterday! Taking advantage of the dull rainy dreary day & going for my vaccine....
> 
> View attachment 322001


Hope it's all gone well.
Have you ever grown opuntia from the pads Mark?
I've ordered some online and wondering if I can grow them myself for future use.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> The biggest vehicle I've ever been able to drive is my 1990 Dodge caravan. I can't reach the pedals and sit securely in most of them. I'm not really good at a bike either though so... I have limits ?


You must be my twin. We have an old F635 automatic. I go forward only. Can't tell you how many telephone poles i've hit riding my bike, forgetting to take my feet out of toe clips at stop lights...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> If it does die and I still haven't found a new house, then I shall be planting a real tree - not just a large shrub. That will give them something to complain about!


I have a Purple Diamond Loropetalum that is as hardy as my Crape Myrtles. They are my devilstrip plants-they green space between the sidewalk and the street. I hack it every so often and it loves it coming back even denser. It has beautiful purple leaves and stunning fuchsia blooms. it is in the right hand corner!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> You must be my twin. We have an old F635 automatic. I go forward only. Can't tell you how many telephone poles i've hit riding my bike, forgetting to take my feet out of toe clips at stop lights...


It's funny I can't drive anything that has hand controls. I once drove a mini bike partially up a tree because my brain won't compute that brakes can be on the handles.?


----------



## Cathie G

Last night I went to bed and our crab apple tree was nothing but brown. This morning, when I opened the curtains, there was little green ? leaves. Spring has sprung!


----------



## Billna the 2

Hey guys! Long time no see??? I lost my username and email to my account, what I bummer so I want through my friends Gmail and got my email?.
So what have a mist fam?


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys! Long time no see??? I lost my username and email to my account, what I bummer so I want through my friends Gmail and got my email?.
> So what have a mist fam?


You probably shouldn't try to catch up it'll take to long and you'll miss more but... hello and I do remember the name ??


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey guys! Long time no see??? I lost my username and email to my account, what I bummer so I want through my friends Gmail and got my email?.
> So what have a mist fam?


Welcome back!!
How are you?


----------



## Lyn W

I see @Ben02 is posting again too - maybe he'll pop in and say hi.


----------



## Cathie G

I walked over to close the front door today and this little lovely was resting on my walkway.

The wind began to blow and all it did was ruffle feathers

Then she walked off into my yard.

Later I looked out again and she was still just sitting in my yard. I got worried that the little dove was hurt. So I went outside and checked it out. She flew off to a rooftop across the street ? The neighbors cat didn't pay a bit of attention and was still just sitting on his walkway. Then I realized that even though I can't do all of the expensive things to help our environment, I can do something. It's something I know we're all trying to do. Providing extra food, plants, and toxic free yards is not nothing. Loss of habitat is probably what's hurting wildlife the most.?


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> I see @Ben02 is posting again too - maybe he'll pop in and say hi.


How’s it going everyone! Haven’t popped in for a while. Me and the animals are all good, still volunteering too!


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> How’s it going everyone! Haven’t popped in for a while. Me and the animals are all good, still volunteering too!


Hello. I've been wondering how you're doing.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> How’s it going everyone! Haven’t popped in for a while. Me and the animals are all good, still volunteering too!


Hi Ben we've been thinking about you and some of our other absent friends.
Glad to hear you and the animal family are all OK.
How are you coping with the impact of lockdowns on your college course?


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Hello. I've been wondering how you're doing.?


I’ve been doing very well Cathie, how have you been?!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hope it's all gone well.
> Have you ever grown opuntia from the pads Mark?
> I've ordered some online and wondering if I can grow them myself for future use.



yes, in fact they are still growing. Last year @Ray--Opo sent me some great pads that I popped into some terra cotta pots. Still growing. Can’t grow tgem large enough to feed with any consistency. Maybe in a few years...but, i do break some new pads off n feed.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ben we've been thinking about you and some of our other absent friends.
> Glad to hear you and the animal family are all OK.
> How are you coping with the impact of lockdowns on your college course?


I hope you are doing alright Lyn, it’s been a strange year or so I’ve got to admit. College is mostly virtual at the moment but we do get one day at college a week for practical lessons. All exams were cancelled for this year too. Masks have to be worn in class rooms and we do covid tests multiple times weekly but it’s become the new normal now??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Screwy system, having to drive 4 hours round trip, but wifey and I got jabbed with our Pfizer vaccines at 1500 today.

Our Vaccination Route


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I hope you are doing alright Lyn, it’s been a strange year or so I’ve got to admit. College is mostly virtual at the moment but we do get one day at college a week for practical lessons. All exams were cancelled for this year too. Masks have to be worn in class rooms and we do covid tests multiple times weekly but it’s become the new normal now??


It must be strange missing out on the whole college experience but as long as you're able to cover the coursework that's the important thing. 
I'm fine thanks Ben. Retired last summer. I couldn't face all the changes and regimes that covid is bringing to schools. So a big change for me, I miss the kids and staff but no regrets.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Screwy system, having to drive 4 hours round trip, but wifey and I got jabbed with our Pfizer vaccines at 1500 today.
> 
> Our Vaccination Route
> View attachment 322021


That's a heck of a way to go. 
When they first started with the jabs here some people were having to travel over 100 miles but then they got their act together and set up more centres. So now they're done quite locally. Even so if I had to travel for a few hours to get vaccinated I would. 
I hope you and Wifey don't get any side effects. Someone told me it's a sign the bodies reacting well if you do - I don't know if that's a medical opinion though. 
Maybe for the second jab you could canoe across and take a couple of bikes with you for the inland journey.


----------



## Yossarian

Maro2Bear said:


> Screwy system, having to drive 4 hours round trip, but wifey and I got jabbed with our Pfizer vaccines at 1500 today.
> 
> Our Vaccination Route
> View attachment 322021



Good God Man, how much for the tolls? 2 hrs out of your way is brutal.


----------



## Billna the 2

Hahah thanks Catherine, yeah I know what you mean haha, oh have you heard of the laws going on in Florida?


Cathie G said:


> You probably shouldn't try to catch up it'll take to long and you'll miss more but... hello and I do remember the name ??


----------



## Billna the 2

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back!!
> How are you?


I'm doing good haha just alittle bit worky if that's a word lol
Still trying to understand my life as a arborist ?hard but its good


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> I’ve been doing very well Cathie, how have you been?!


I've been good although I did have to survive getting that dang flue goin round ? What have you been doing as a volunteer lately? If you were able and I'll bet you could. Not many people volunteer for reptiles ?


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> Hahah thanks Catherine, yeah I know what you mean haha, oh have you heard of the laws going on in Florida?


Not lately thanks to the good Lord.?


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> I'm doing good haha just alittle bit worky if that's a word lol
> Still trying to understand my life as a arborist ?hard but its good


Since you're an arborist I'll have to remember to send you a pic of our true crab apple tree when it blooms. If I had known I would not have planted it. Yet I'm glad I did because everything living loves it including people  people walk buy and pick an apple ? and they're good ? but they are a crab apple.


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> I'm doing good haha just alittle bit worky if that's a word lol
> Still trying to understand my life as a arborist ?hard but its good


I could do with a visit from you to advise me on a Weigela tree/shrub and the fungus and dead branches I've found. If you're passing pop in!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we have a dampish day here again so far but it feels warmer and there's talk about a heat wave this week ? - we'll see.
I went shopping early today and was home by 9,30.
Lola is out and active, he had a peep at the garden but decided not to explore further - it is too cold for him to spend any time out there today. 
I hope everyone has a good Monday - I can't believe Easter is only a few days away!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, we have a dampish day here again so far but it feels warmer and there's talk about a heat wave this week ? - we'll see.
> I went shopping early today and was home by 9,30.
> Lola is out and active, he had a peep at the garden but decided not to explore further - it is too cold for him to spend any time out there today.
> I hope everyone has a good Monday - I can't believe Easter is only a few days away!


Good morning Lyn! 
can’t believe you’ve been out shopping already and I’m only finishing my first cup of coffee! Our Weather looks much like yours except we are supposed to have some very cool nights this week.. I didn’t see my tortoises at all yesterday!


----------



## EllieMay

And good morning to all! I Have taken off work today to take my son for a medical procedure.. he’s got to have a stint put in his tear duct. He had this done once when he was a baby. The procedure itself is quick and simple but the act of taking a child to have something done is never fun :-(. He’s old enough to know somethings up and naturally is scared... and of all things, they didn’t schedule us until 10:20 this morning.. so he will be hungry too.. anyway... I needed To vent I suppose and now I will put my game face on for him... ?

I hope you all have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> And good morning to all! I Have taken off work today to take my son for a medical procedure.. he’s got to have a stint put in his tear duct. He had this done once when he was a baby. The procedure itself is quick and simple but the act of taking a child to have something done is never fun :-(. He’s old enough to know somethings up and naturally is scared... and of all things, they didn’t schedule us until 10:20 this morning.. so he will be hungry too.. anyway... I needed To vent I suppose and now I will put my game face on for him... ?
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous day!!


Hope all goes well for Jayden, it's not very pleasant having things done to the eyes. Will he be awake through it? Sometimes they have to keep you awake for eye surgery - I'd much rather be out of it.


----------



## Ben02

Lyn W said:


> It must be strange missing out on the whole college experience but as long as you're able to cover the coursework that's the important thing.
> I'm fine thanks Ben. Retired last summer. I couldn't face all the changes and regimes that covid is bringing to schools. So a big change for me, I miss the kids and staff but no regrets.


I don’t really enjoy the virtual lessons as much as I’m just sitting at my computer all day and I do doze of a bit?. Covid has really changed education and not just the kids, must be very strange for teachers too! How are you finding it so far?


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I've been good although I did have to survive getting that dang flue goin round ? What have you been doing as a volunteer lately? If you were able and I'll bet you could. Not many people volunteer for reptiles ?


Oh noo I’m glad you were able to recover from it, what were your main symptoms with the virus? I’m still volunteering weekly at the rescue centre and I love it! I’m getting as much experience in the sector as possible.


----------



## JoesMum

Ben02 said:


> How’s it going everyone! Haven’t popped in for a while. Me and the animals are all good, still volunteering too!


Lovely to not see you again Ben ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

Glorious 17C/63F sunshine here in Kent today

At the rescue I had a pheasant - mucky pup!


And these two cute pigeon chicks


as well as the regulars. The number of hedgehogs in our care is going down fast as we are releasing them. We’ll soon be inundated with baby birds.

At home, we have our first tadpoles


----------



## Lyn W

Ben02 said:


> I don’t really enjoy the virtual lessons as much as I’m just sitting at my computer all day and I do doze of a bit?. Covid has really changed education and not just the kids, must be very strange for teachers too! How are you finding it so far?


I'm enjoying it so far. I used to think that when I retired I'd still do some supply teaching but to be honest I don't really want to now. I'll think about again when everything gets as back to normal as possible , I'd like to have some links with my old school maybe as a volunteer to help with reading etc - but I'll see.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Glorious 17C/63F sunshine here in Kent today
> 
> At the rescue I had a pheasant - mucky pup!
> View attachment 322060
> 
> And these two cute pigeon chicks
> View attachment 322061
> 
> as well as the regulars. The number of hedgehogs in our care is going down fast as we are releasing them. We’ll soon be inundated with baby birds.
> 
> At home, we have our first tadpoles
> View attachment 322062
> View attachment 322062



You rarely see baby pigeons so it's lovely to see them.
How did they end up in the centre, Linda?
Plenty of life in your pond! I've not had any in mine, which is a relief.
It's either because the conditions aren't suitable for them or I have a few confirmed bachelors living there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of members we miss, how about that guy. . . darn it, his username escapes me, but he was in a bad place and we all tried to help him get better. I think he had a betta fish?? oh drat! What was his name? If you can think of who I mean, and let me know, I'll look up his email and try to contact him.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hope all goes well for Jayden, it's not very pleasant having things done to the eyes. Will he be awake through it? Sometimes they have to keep you awake for eye surgery - I'd much rather be out of it.


No, they put him to sleep.. he got versed to calm him first.. they just took him back for the procedure. The waiting I think is the worst!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> You rarely see baby pigeons so it's lovely to see them.
> How did they end up in the centre, Linda?
> Plenty of life in your pond! I've not had any in mine, which is a relief.
> It's either because the conditions aren't suitable for them or I have a few confirmed bachelors living there.


Pigeons breed year round.... and their nests are very poorly constructed. These two ended up on the floor and were picked up by the garden owner.


----------



## JoesMum

And having finally checked our cameras, we have a new hedgehog. He is definitely male, we could see his manhood on another video, and is obviously not one to challenge. Y, who is bottom of the prickling order anyway, got more than he bargained for when he approached the newbie


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> Oh noo I’m glad you were able to recover from it, what were your main symptoms with the virus? I’m still volunteering weekly at the rescue centre and I love it! I’m getting as much experience in the sector as possible.


Mine was bad. I hate to even get into that but I got extremely hungry. Weird. It had to be specific things though. One night I ate iced sugar cookies (store bought) for dinner. Or fresh strawberries with ice cream was another craving. My 2 brothers got it and were only sick 2 or 3 days and yet they tested positive for it. The only reason why they were tested is because they'd been around me. I'm glad you did get to do your volunteer work. It's so rewarding to work with animals. The little ways they say thanks is wonderful even though experience teaches you sometimes what not to do.?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> And having finally checked our cameras, we have a new hedgehog. He is definitely male, we could see his manhood on another video, and is obviously not one to challenge. Y, who is bottom of the prickling order anyway, got more than he bargained for when he approached the newbie


Well I think he made his feelings perfectly clear!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And good morning to all! I Have taken off work today to take my son for a medical procedure.. he’s got to have a stint put in his tear duct. He had this done once when he was a baby. The procedure itself is quick and simple but the act of taking a child to have something done is never fun :-(. He’s old enough to know somethings up and naturally is scared... and of all things, they didn’t schedule us until 10:20 this morning.. so he will be hungry too.. anyway... I needed To vent I suppose and now I will put my game face on for him... ?
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous day!!


I hope Jayden came through it just fine. And with not a lot of stress for the both of you. Joe is much like a child and I know how that is. He's been known to get up and take off running screaming NO! at the sight of a needle! And he can't even talk.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of members we miss, how about that guy. . . darn it, his username escapes me, but he was in a bad place and we all tried to help him get better. I think he had a betta fish?? oh drat! What was his name? If you can think of who I mean, and let me know, I'll look up his email and try to contact him.


Was it D62? Not sure that's the right way to say it. He helped me with my little betta. He's one I've been thinking of.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of members we miss, how about that guy. . . darn it, his username escapes me, but he was in a bad place and we all tried to help him get better. I think he had a betta fish?? oh drat! What was his name? If you can think of who I mean, and let me know, I'll look up his email and try to contact him.


That was Dan i think...


----------



## Maro2Bear

No side effects from the Pfizer jabs..... On other issues, having a radiator leaking issue with our truck. Took it to the dealer last week, they couldnt find the leak but put dye in the coolant. Sure enough when i came home on Saturday after a wee bit of travel, leaking coolant. So, off early this AM to the “dealer”. We are now thinking....new truck or other kayak friendly vehicle or fix & let sleeping dogs lie.

Almost done the Cedar bowl....pretty much hallowed out.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Glorious 17C/63F sunshine here in Kent today
> 
> At the rescue I had a pheasant - mucky pup!
> View attachment 322060
> 
> And these two cute pigeon chicks
> View attachment 322061
> 
> as well as the regulars. The number of hedgehogs in our care is going down fast as we are releasing them. We’ll soon be inundated with baby birds.
> 
> At home, we have our first tadpoles
> View attachment 322062
> View attachment 322062


Wow


JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Glorious 17C/63F sunshine here in Kent today
> 
> At the rescue I had a pheasant - mucky pup!
> View attachment 322060
> 
> And these two cute pigeon chicks
> View attachment 322061
> 
> as well as the regulars. The number of hedgehogs in our care is going down fast as we are releasing them. We’ll soon be inundated with baby birds.
> 
> At home, we have our first tadpoles
> View attachment 322062
> View attachment 322062


I hope you get to see when they turn into little frogs. All you can do is sit on the bank and watch because any place you step is a little frog. Even so it's amazing and unforgettable. I was only around 10 or so and still remember that day. I wouldn't have missed it for the world.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm enjoying it so far. I used to think that when I retired I'd still do some supply teaching but to be honest I don't really want to now. I'll think about again when everything gets as back to normal as possible , I'd like to have some links with my old school maybe as a volunteer to help with reading etc - but I'll see.


Or a private tutor? Since a few children may need that soon. I don't know about your school system but ours will pay for that. They'll even hire older students for that.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> That was Dan i think...


Yes! But what is his username?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Was it D62? Not sure that's the right way to say it. He helped me with my little betta. He's one I've been thinking of.


No, d62 doesn't work. . . but that's the right person.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No side effects from the Pfizer jabs..... On other issues, having a radiator leaking issue with our truck. Took it to the dealer last week, they couldnt find the leak but put dye in the coolant. Sure enough when i came home on Saturday after a wee bit of travel, leaking coolant. So, off early this AM to the “dealer”. We are now thinking....new truck or other kayak friendly vehicle or fix & let sleeping dogs lie.
> 
> Almost done the Cedar bowl....pretty much hallowed out.
> View attachment 322089


It's evidently not a bad leak or why did they use a dye. But I'm a person that hates change and bills. Cedar is always so beautiful and what you do brings that out ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> No, d62 doesn't work. . . but that's the right person.


I may have followed him so I'll try to look if I can figure out how.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I may have followed him so I'll try to look if I can figure out how.


Was it DE42


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> It's evidently not a bad leak or why did they use a dye. But I'm a person that hates change and bills. Cedar is always so beautiful and what you do brings that out ?



Nope. It’s a nasty leak, we actually took some video of the leak spewing out n about. Just a pain.....


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Was it DE42


Yes it was I just searched my posting history.
Well done Cathie.


----------



## Lyn W

Bambam1989 is another we haven't seen for a while.


----------



## Lyn W

I've had a message that the opuntia pads I've ordered will be here in the morning.
I can't wait to see what Lola thinks of them as I've not bought them before.
Anyone know if I have to soak them to rehydrate them before feeding?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Was it DE42


YES!!! I just checked his profile page and he hasn't visited us for TWO YEARS! I'm gonna' send him an email.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope. It’s a nasty leak, we actually took some video of the leak spewing out n about. Just a pain.....


New radiator is still cheaper which is what I would do since I HATE changes. And not a lot of money unless you don't think the vehicle is worth keeping. I grew up with mechanics.? They used me if they needed a little hand to put a tool somewhere.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Bambam1989 is another we haven't seen for a while.


Yes I miss her too. I saw her in my list of people I follow. I do that so I won't forget them. But thanks to Yavonne I had to figure out where the list is.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> YES!!! I just checked his profile page and he hasn't visited us for TWO YEARS! I'm gonna' send him an email.


I'm just wondering if he's the guy that also got that really beautiful dog with blue eyes. Sometimes my memory is blended within other posts.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> And the life of the panels is only about 25 years. They don't tell you that when they're selling.


Right, the warranty was for 20 years with at least 85% output. Plus damage from a hurricane wasn't covered. There was also a charge for having to remove the panels. If you needed to replace your roof. Plus they represented the 7500.00 rebate check. As a check you would receive in the mail. When actually it was a tax rebate filed on your tax returns. If you qualified. I would imagine it would be beneficial to some. Just not for me at this time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hope it's all gone well.
> Have you ever grown opuntia from the pads Mark?
> I've ordered some online and wondering if I can grow them myself for future use.


For anyone who would like some pads to grow. Just let me know, they have never seen fertilizer or pesticides.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm just wondering if he's the guy that also got that really beautiful dog with blue eyes. Sometimes my memory is blended within other posts.


Rose knows how to log in and go to CDR. If anything happens to me, where I can't get online.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose knows how to log in and go to CDR. If anything happens to me, where I can't get online.


I asked my son to do the same for me.? I'll have to show him. He won't have to log in. He'll just have to use my phone and go to my email. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've had a message that the opuntia pads I've ordered will be here in the morning.
> I can't wait to see what Lola thinks of them as I've not bought them before.
> Anyone know if I have to soak them to rehydrate them before feeding?


I bought some for planting a couple of years ago. They weren't dried out even though you are supposed to let the cut dry before you plant them. They were ready for planting when I received them. I still want to try them myself. I checked out some recipes from hispanic people but haven't tried them yet. Just be careful when handling them because even the spineless prickly pear can give you little splinters.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've had a message that the opuntia pads I've ordered will be here in the morning.
> I can't wait to see what Lola thinks of them as I've not bought them before.
> Anyone know if I have to soak them to rehydrate them before feeding?


I don’t think so Lyn... Lola should be good to enjoy!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I bought some for planting a couple of years ago. They weren't dried out even though you are supposed to let the cut dry before you plant them. They were ready for planting when I received them. I still want to try them myself. I checked out some recipes from hispanic people but haven't tried them yet. Just be careful when handling them because even the spineless prickly pear can give you little splinters.


I didn’t know that you were supposed to dry them out. I have always just put the growth side of the pad down and buried the pad about halfway up. It usually roots and then Sprouts new pads.. does drying them out do better? How do you start them when they are dried??


----------



## Cathie G

Th


EllieMay said:


> I didn’t know that you were supposed to dry them out. I have always just put the growth side of the pad down and buried the pad about halfway up. It usually roots and then Sprouts new pads.. does drying them out do better? How do you start them when they are dried??


That was just the instructions I read. Not my experience. What I read was to let the cut heal over then plant but since yours rooted the plant must not be able to read.?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think so Lyn... Lola should be good to enjoy!


I hope so I have about 3 lbs of them on the way!
He likes aloe so the texture shouldn't be a problem for him.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I bought some for planting a couple of years ago. They weren't dried out even though you are supposed to let the cut dry before you plant them. They were ready for planting when I received them. I still want to try them myself. I checked out some recipes from hispanic people but haven't tried them yet. Just be careful when handling them because even the spineless prickly pear can give you little splinters.


I'm not sure how freshly cut they'll be - probably not recently. If they look a bit shrivelled soaking won't hurt them I suppose. I'm going to try to grow a couple of them in pots.

Should I scrape the splinters before feeding? Lola doesn't really eat anything harder than some stems so I wouldn't want him to get any stuck in his mouth or throat.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t know that you were supposed to dry them out. I have always just put the growth side of the pad down and buried the pad about halfway up. It usually roots and then Sprouts new pads.. does drying them out do better? How do you start them when they are dried??


The cut was dry but the pads weren't on the pads I bought. That's why I think the pads Lyn bought won't be too dry. I tried Sapphire on them but he likes okra better. I remove the seeds but I don't know that you have to.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm not sure how freshly cut they'll be - probably not recently. If they look a bit shrivelled soaking won't hurt them I suppose. I'm going to try to grow a couple of them in pots.
> 
> Should I scrape the splinters before feeding? Lola doesn't really eat anything harder than some stems so I wouldn't want him to get any stuck in his mouth or throat.


Every one here on TFO says you don't have to scrape them and I doubt they'll be shriveled. I don't feel comfortable about giving my animals something with splinters but that might just be me being overly protective.


----------



## JoesMum

Exciting happenings last night. Video screenshots of a hedgehog nest building. She clearly wants a nest, but can’t decide which garden to build it in ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> No side effects from the Pfizer jabs..... On other issues, having a radiator leaking issue with our truck. Took it to the dealer last week, they couldnt find the leak but put dye in the coolant. Sure enough when i came home on Saturday after a wee bit of travel, leaking coolant. So, off early this AM to the “dealer”. We are now thinking....new truck or other kayak friendly vehicle or fix & let sleeping dogs lie.
> 
> Almost done the Cedar bowl....pretty much hallowed out.
> View attachment 322089


Have you checked the oil dipstick to see if it glows yet?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Exciting happenings last night. Video screenshots of a hedgehog nest building. She clearly wants a nest, but can’t decide which garden to build it in ?
> View attachment 322118
> View attachment 322119
> View attachment 322120


I hope she choses yours!!!
Videos of baby hogs would be great to watch.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's very pleasant here today with temps predicted to reach 19C by 4 pm.
Then back down to an average of 8C by next Monday so I'm not putting the woollies away yet!?
I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my opuntia pads for Lola.
It's quite sad that I'm excited about such a mundane thing - I need to get out more - when I can!!!
I hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Lyn W

Well the opuntia arrived but it's not the small pads I was anticipating but one massive pad weighing just under 3 lbs. It's not dried out at all though, and feels quite fresh. 
So obviously Lola will be having slices of it and I won't be able to try growing my own, but that's OK.
What do I do about storage? Do you keep them in the fridge or just a cool place?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose knows how to log in and go to CDR. If anything happens to me, where I can't get online.


I think about that everyday, wondering whether people we haven't seen in a while have simply stopped visiting, or whether they are sick or passed on. I have a note in my "important papers" giving Josh's email address and requesting that he lets you know what's happened to me.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I think about that everyday, wondering whether people we haven't seen in a while have simply stopped visiting, or whether they are sick or passed on. I have a note in my "important papers" giving Josh's email address and requesting that he lets you know what's happened to me.


Hopefully that won't be needed for a long time yet!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well the opuntia arrived but it's not the small pads I was anticipating but one massive pad weighing just under 3 lbs. It's not dried out at all though, and feels quite fresh.
> So obviously Lola will be having slices of it and I won't be able to try growing my own, but that's OK.
> What do I do about storage? Do you keep them in the fridge or just a cool place?


I kept mine in the fridge in storage bags. I only planted 2 and tried Sapphire on the other four. He wasn't interested. They stayed good for a long time.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I think about that everyday, wondering whether people we haven't seen in a while have simply stopped visiting, or whether they are sick or passed on. I have a note in my "important papers" giving Josh's email address and requesting that he lets you know what's happened to me.


That's how I feel too. I want my son to say I just can't visit for now but I know we'll meet again.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Exciting happenings last night. Video screenshots of a hedgehog nest building. She clearly wants a nest, but can’t decide which garden to build it in ?
> View attachment 322118
> View attachment 322119
> View attachment 322120


They'll soon realize which side their breads buttered on ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I kept mine in the fridge in storage bags. I only planted 2 and tried Sapphire on the other four. He wasn't interested. They stayed good for a long time.


I've put it in the fridge .
Lola really loves it. 
I'm not sure how much is a good daily dose for him but if I left it out I think he would soon finish it off.
Couldn't tempt him outside into today's sunshine with it though.

I'm just pleased it's another good healthy food for him and the place I got it from seems pretty reliable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey gang, with Spring here now and lots of plants coming up, i thought you all might find this article of interest..









9 Popular Houseplants That Are Toxic to Dogs


Houseplants are a common sight in nearly every home. If you have dogs, be sure to avoid these 9 trendy houseplants to keep your pooches safe.




www.thespruce.com


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've put it in the fridge .
> Lola really loves it.
> I'm not sure how much is a good daily dose for him but if I left it out I think he would soon finish it off.
> Couldn't tempt him outside into today's sunshine with it though.
> 
> I'm just pleased it's another good healthy food for him and the place I got it from seems pretty reliable.


I'm not sure about that either. Probably it's best to always do variety. That's how I feel about any food I can get Sapphire to eat too. It's something I can mix with the rest of his favorites so he won't get even pickier. What I'm wondering is if you can slice across the top area, across the pad and plant that. It wouldn't hurt to waste some even if it doesn't work. I didn't plant mine as deep as Heathers and one eventually fell over but the other is still growing. But if yours would root and grow some starts you might be able to plant those. That's just a theory.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang, with Spring here now and lots of plants coming up, i thought you all might find this article of interest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Popular Houseplants That Are Toxic to Dogs
> 
> 
> Houseplants are a common sight in nearly every home. If you have dogs, be sure to avoid these 9 trendy houseplants to keep your pooches safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thespruce.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 322159


I like the spuce also but I haven't checked them out lately. I probably should.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm not sure about that either. Probably it's best to always do variety. That's how I feel about any food I can get Sapphire to eat too. It's something I can mix with the rest of his favorites so he won't get even pickier. What I'm wondering is if you can slice across the top area, across the pad and plant that. It wouldn't hurt to waste some even if it doesn't work. I didn't plant mine as deep as Heathers and one eventually fell over but the other is still growing. But if yours would root and grow some starts you might be able to plant those. That's just a theory.?


Thank you Cathie, I think that would probably work, but one of my friends is bringing me one that he has grown for years and wants to rehome, so hopefully I'll be able to keep that going. In fact I have very kindly also been offered a second from a lady we all know and love but my space is going to be limited soon when my conservatory comes down so I have had to decline that but I'm very grateful for the offer.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Cathie, I think that would probably work, but one of my friends is bringing me one that he has grown for years and wants to rehome, so hopefully I'll be able to keep that going. In fact I have very kindly also been offered a second from a lady we all know and love but my space is going to be limited soon when my conservatory comes down so I have had to decline that but I'm very grateful for the offer.


Enough space is my problem too. I can either have my animals or a bunch of inside out side plants. So I just have to do plants that can be outside ? Also if I put them outside in the summer they could get polluted with snails. It's not worth all the extra work. There's too many other plants that will work for food available.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Enough space is my problem too. I can either have my animals or a bunch of inside out side plants. So I just have to do plants that can be outside ? Also if I put them outside in the summer they could get polluted with snails. It's not worth all the extra work. There's too many other plants that will work for food available.


My outdoor space is going to be a bit limited for a while with the contents of the conservatory which will have to be covered over and left out until I have a new home for them; the better things will have to come into the house and take up space in here until a new conservatory is built - something I may not bother doing if a new house comes up.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Or a private tutor? Since a few children may need that soon. I don't know about your school system but ours will pay for that. They'll even hire older students for that.?


We have volunteers and retired teachers who come in to help students who need more 1:1 support, everyone wins all around ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's beautiful here again and very warm in the sun.
I'm trying to encourage Lola out into the garden, but so far he's just sat and looked at it from the doorway. 
Most torts would try to make a break for it if they saw an open door but not Lola.?
It's no good me putting him out there because he'll just panic and run back in; if I shut the door he'll try barging it, so he has to do it in his own sweet time. 
It took a while last year but eventually he realised he was a tortoise and spent quite a lot of time out there. 
The secret is to make him think it's all his own idea. 
Patience is definitely a virtue with Lola!! 
Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

My pink flowering almond and my Loropetalum are blooming. The almond blooms for two weeks at most so it is very special


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I've had a message that the opuntia pads I've ordered will be here in the morning.
> I can't wait to see what Lola thinks of them as I've not bought them before.
> Anyone know if I have to soak them to rehydrate them before feeding?


I would think they will be ready to eat. The ones I pick last forever in the fridge.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm not sure about that either. Probably it's best to always do variety. That's how I feel about any food I can get Sapphire to eat too. It's something I can mix with the rest of his favorites so he won't get even pickier. What I'm wondering is if you can slice across the top area, across the pad and plant that. It wouldn't hurt to waste some even if it doesn't work. I didn't plant mine as deep as Heathers and one eventually fell over but the other is still growing. But if yours would root and grow some starts you might be able to plant those. That's just a theory.?


It should work, just let the cut edge scab over before planting.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My pink flowering almond and my Loropetalum are blooming. The almond blooms for two weeks at most so it is very special


Spring has arrived in Virginia!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And another UK tortoise keeper’s torty is up. ????


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

We haven’t had much sun today. It’s mostly been overcast and quite humid.

The first of our red mason bees emerged from its cocoon this morning 



We had a fox visit the pond last night. The fox seems to actively avoid the hedgehog. I wonder if it’s had a bad experience with prickles?





And our dominant male hedgehog Splodge spent most of the night fighting with newcomer U. They’re pretty evenly matched.

The opening bout trashed the feed station





and this one nearly knocked the camera over





Mrs Hog still hasn’t made her mind up about where to nest. She was trotting backward and forward with leaves throughout the night.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It should work, just let the cut edge scab over before planting.


You said that better than I did. Scab over is the concept not drying. I have a couple of pads on my remaining plant to sacrifice just to see if it works. I'm gonna be wearing gloves when I try it though ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Finally got a few 10 min downpours of rain today. Been a good month of no rain. 
Everytime it rains Opo runs to his night box. I thought it was the thunder that bothered him. But we had no thunder today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You said that better than I did. Scab over is the concept not drying. I have a couple of pads on my remaining plant to sacrifice just to see if it works. I'm gonna be wearing gloves when I try it though ?


I have pads that are lying flat on the ground. The first time I picked one up. The whole bottom side had roots starting.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> We haven’t had much sun today. It’s mostly been overcast and quite humid.
> 
> The first of our red mason bees emerged from its cocoon this morning
> View attachment 322206
> 
> 
> We had a fox visit the pond last night. The fox seems to actively avoid the hedgehog. I wonder if it’s had a bad experience with prickles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our dominant male hedgehog Splodge spent most of the night fighting with newcomer U. They’re pretty evenly matched.
> 
> The opening bout trashed the feed station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one nearly knocked the camera over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Hog still hasn’t made her mind up about where to nest. She was trotting backward and forward with leaves throughout the night.


I've had a few bird wars so far but it should be getting really interesting soon... and no camera. Last year got really crazy and I've got so many new ones this year it's sure to be a fight to the finish.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey! Picked a whole ton of bright yellow dandelions & other misc garden weeds today before the rains came. Beautiful big dandelions, yooooo hoooooo

ps @Ray--Opo my cactus pads have commenced growing again. I’ll have to take some new pix of all the new growth. I pretty much stopped watering all Winter, started a wee bit ofvwatering a few weeks ago, and viola, lots of new growth. I need to move them back outside now for Summer.

Banana tree shoots & leaves are growing. Mr Frost nipped a few tips last week, but no issues...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have pads that are lying flat on the ground. The first time I picked one up. The whole bottom side had roots starting.


If I'm understanding what you just said the roots didn't come from the joint ? they were growing from the flat side of the pad? If so those plants are invincible. I need to eat some too.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey! Picked a whole ton of bright yellow dandelions & other misc garden weeds today before the rains came. Beautiful big dandelions, yooooo hoooooo
> 
> ps @Ray--Opo my cactus pads have commenced growing again. I’ll have to take some new pix of all the new growth. I pretty much stopped watering all Winter, started a wee bit ofvwatering a few weeks ago, and viola, lots of new growth. I need to move them back outside now for Summer.
> 
> Banana tree shoots & leaves are growing. Mr Frost nipped a few tips last week, but no issues...


Lola had his first dandies of the season today too - there weren't many of them and they weren't that big but he enjoyed them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Lola had his first dandies of the season today too - there weren't many of them and they weren't that big but he enjoyed them.


Yeah weeds are starting to pop up here too! Found some wild violets today and chickweed ( never lgoes away it seems)


----------



## Sleppo

Finally checking out this thread, 8781 pages!!! Wow! 

Spring has hit Philadelphia, my bulbs are working their way up and the forsythia has bloomed!


----------



## Lyn W

Sleppo said:


> Finally checking out this thread, 8781 pages!!! Wow!
> 
> Spring has hit Philadelphia, my bulbs are working their way up and the forsythia has bloomed!


Yeah we've certainly notched up a few pages - not all of it about torts as you'll see. We just like to chat about anything and everything!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah weeds are starting to pop up here too! Found some wild violets today and chickweed ( never lgoes away it seems)


I have a flower bed planted with wild violets and a couple of dandelion plants so far.? I love wild violets. I'll send you a pic.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I have a flower bed planted with wild violets and a couple of dandelion plants so far.? I love wild violets. I'll send you a pic.





Cathie G said:


> I have a flower bed planted with wild violets and a couple of dandelion plants so far.? I love wild violets. I'll send you a pic.


This was them popping up ysterday


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I wish stuff like that grew here!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I wish stuff like that grew here!


I know! So rough living in Hawaii


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Of course itʻs nice, the weather is great, we can go to the beach all year long, but we donʻt get nice perennials, and wildflowers like you do. Things are called by very different names here, that itʻs hard to identify plants even using the tortoise table. Who knew what we called milkweeds here are also called nipplowort? Okay, not the best of examples, but you get the picture. Everything has to be shipped in so prices are even higher due to shipping costs. The smaller islands? Hah! Milk is $10 a gallon. Iʻm not kidding. Great weather certainly doesnʻt pay the bills. The average price for a house - a modest 3 bedroom 2 bath with neighbors within spitting distance is about $850,000. So many families live in multi-generation houses, it's not uncommon for grandparents, parents, and kids to live together just to be able to have a house. The 3 bedrooms 1 bath house I live in - about 900 square feet is $2200 a month, not including utilities. I would much rather be living back in Texas, but my husband wonʻt budge.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Of course itʻs nice, the weather is great, we can go to the beach all year long, but we donʻt get nice perennials, and wildflowers like you do. Things are called by very different names here, that itʻs hard to identify plants even using the tortoise table. Who knew what we called milkweeds here are also called nipplowort? Okay, not the best of examples, but you get the picture. Everything has to be shipped in so prices are even higher due to shipping costs. The smaller islands? Hah! Milk is $10 a gallon. Iʻm not kidding. Great weather certainly doesnʻt pay the bills. The average price for a house - a modest 3 bedroom 2 bath with neighbors within spitting distance is about $850,000. So many families live in multi-generation houses, it's not uncommon for grandparents, parents, and kids to live together just to be able to have a house. The 3 bedrooms 1 bath house I live in - about 900 square feet is $2200 a month, not including utilities. I would much rather be living back in Texas, but my husband wonʻt budge.


How bout Boston? Haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How bout Boston? Haha


Louisiana is the farthest east I’ve been but I’ll give it a go!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How bout Boston? Haha


Chubbs, I luv yu but I ain't movin' to Boston. I bet Snoopy's Mom isn't either.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Chubbs, I luv yu but I ain't movin' to Boston. I bet Snoopy's Mom isn't either.


And why not? I thought Chubbs was near bah stin


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey! Picked a whole ton of bright yellow dandelions & other misc garden weeds today before the rains came. Beautiful big dandelions, yooooo hoooooo
> 
> ps @Ray--Opo my cactus pads have commenced growing again. I’ll have to take some new pix of all the new growth. I pretty much stopped watering all Winter, started a wee bit ofvwatering a few weeks ago, and viola, lots of new growth. I need to move them back outside now for Summer.
> 
> Banana tree shoots & leaves are growing. Mr Frost nipped a few tips last week, but no issues...


That's great. I am happy with the new pad growth I am getting also. My banana tree is back to normal. I hope its the kind that bare fruit.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> If I'm understanding what you just said the roots didn't come from the joint ? they were growing from the flat side of the pad? If so those plants are invincible. I need to eat some too.?


Correct, the pad was lying flat on the ground. When I picked it up there must have been 50 or more inch roots.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Of course itʻs nice, the weather is great, we can go to the beach all year long, but we donʻt get nice perennials, and wildflowers like you do. Things are called by very different names here, that itʻs hard to identify plants even using the tortoise table. Who knew what we called milkweeds here are also called nipplowort? Okay, not the best of examples, but you get the picture. Everything has to be shipped in so prices are even higher due to shipping costs. The smaller islands? Hah! Milk is $10 a gallon. Iʻm not kidding. Great weather certainly doesnʻt pay the bills. The average price for a house - a modest 3 bedroom 2 bath with neighbors within spitting distance is about $850,000. So many families live in multi-generation houses, it's not uncommon for grandparents, parents, and kids to live together just to be able to have a house. The 3 bedrooms 1 bath house I live in - about 900 square feet is $2200 a month, not including utilities. I would much rather be living back in Texas, but my husband wonʻt budge.


When I was 5 years old my dad was stationed in Hawaii. I remember having to drink powder milk because regular milk was to expensive.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Been having heavy rain for about 4 hrs. Things should green up in the next few days. Opo will be happy, green grass was getting sparse.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sorry all, I just re read what I wrote about Hawaii and it sounded like a mad rant, I didn’t mean to sound like an ***. ? It’s pretty, expensive as all get out, but there are nice natives here, along with a vicious Russian tort and a farting sully ???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> When I was 5 years old my dad was stationed in Hawaii. I remember having to drink powder milk because regular milk was to expensive.


Wow, yes things are crazy expensive here. Thank goodness I don’t smoke anymore , cigarettes are almost $10 a pack. Utter lunacy to keep smoking!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> If I'm understanding what you just said the roots didn't come from the joint ? they were growing from the flat side of the pad? If so those plants are invincible. I need to eat some too.?


If you think about it, when a pad falls from a plant in the wild it will lay on its side. There’s nobody to stand it upright. It makes sense the pad will root like that.


----------



## JoesMum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This was them popping up ysterday
> View attachment 322252


We have violets in bloom in our garden too ?


----------



## JoesMum

Sleppo said:


> Finally checking out this thread, 8781 pages!!! Wow!
> 
> Spring has hit Philadelphia, my bulbs are working their way up and the forsythia has bloomed!


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> Mine was bad. I hate to even get into that but I got extremely hungry. Weird. It had to be specific things though. One night I ate iced sugar cookies (store bought) for dinner. Or fresh strawberries with ice cream was another craving. My 2 brothers got it and were only sick 2 or 3 days and yet they tested positive for it. The only reason why they were tested is because they'd been around me. I'm glad you did get to do your volunteer work. It's so rewarding to work with animals. The little ways they say thanks is wonderful even though experience teaches you sometimes what not to do.?


That’s very weird, maybe it was to do with not being able to taste anything apart from strong tasting sweet things. Glad you and your brothers are all ok now! 
I've been working with some particular animals that have been in terrible conditions before they were brought in to the rescue, this made them extremely defensive. Over time with occasional interaction and handling they have got so much better!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All!


Good morning/afternoon Heather and all the rest of you lovely people out there.
It's still bright and sunny here but the wind picked up in the night and the temps have dropped.
They'll be sinking even further over the weekend and by Monday we'll have cold winds from the Arctic keeping our temps around 8C again with the possibility of wintery showers.
It's the wildlife I feel sorry for, with these fluctuating temps but I'm sure they have their ways of coping.
Hope everyone has a good Thursday.
TTFN


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> How’s it going everyone! Haven’t popped in for a while. Me and the animals are all good, still volunteering too!


Welcome back, your ears must have been burning.? We were just talking about you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> That's great. I am happy with the new pad growth I am getting also. My banana tree is back to normal. I hope its the kind that bare fruit.



Lots of water, every day. Luckily, yours is in ground so you can probably water less. During Summer, I provide about 5 or 10 gallons per day. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

???????? our temps have dramatically dropped here and we received a ton of rain. Trees are starting to bud, I see green buds on the Persimmon, Dogwood buds, and fig trees are leafing out. Grass growing n green. Dandelions - blooming. Picked a good bucket of weeds for our Sully. Devoured & looking for more.

Next week, back to normal temps in the 70’s. Time to kick Spring gardening into gear.

Im thinking of building two of these Adirondack chairs for the newly planked deck....




Or a proper bench, but not sure I want to tackle this one yet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of water, every day. Luckily, yours is in ground so you can probably water less. During Summer, I provide about 5 or 10 gallons per day. ?


We had a great amount of rain last night. Hopefully the afternoon summer rains are beginning. I took a 5 gallon pail and timed how long it took to fill with the hose. So that is how many minutes I water the trees. Figured it has to be a close measurement.


----------



## Ray--Opo

The prosthesist came today with my new leg socket for a fitting. It fit perfect. Should have my new leg in a few weeks. 
My son with covid is struggling, went to the hospital yesterday but oxygen saturation was good and lungs were clear. So they sent him home. 
My God child in the Philippines is recovering well from dengue. Had a scare for a few days because he was admitted back in the hospital. White blood cells kept rising. Awhile back another family member lost a infant to leukemia. So that was a worry on everyone's mind. But the antibiotics finally started working. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> The prosthesist came today with my new leg socket for a fitting. It fit perfect. Should have my new leg in a few weeks.
> My son with covid is struggling, went to the hospital yesterday but oxygen saturation was good and lungs were clear. So they sent him home.
> My God child in the Philippines is recovering well from dengue. Had a scare for a few days because he was admitted back in the hospital. White blood cells kept rising. Awhile back another family member lost a infant to leukemia. So that was a worry on everyone's mind. But the antibiotics finally started working. ?



wow Ray, hang in there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> The prosthesist came today with my new leg socket for a fitting. It fit perfect. Should have my new leg in a few weeks.
> My son with covid is struggling, went to the hospital yesterday but oxygen saturation was good and lungs were clear. So they sent him home.
> My God child in the Philippines is recovering well from dengue. Had a scare for a few days because he was admitted back in the hospital. White blood cells kept rising. Awhile back another family member lost a infant to leukemia. So that was a worry on everyone's mind. But the antibiotics finally started working. ?


There's a lot going on in your family, Ray. But good news that the prosth. fit!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This was them popping up ysterday
> View attachment 322252


Mine are just little batches right now but theyll fill almost the whole bed before it's over. Through the summer it's just short leaves. Not much else can grow there. They're a perfect ground cover.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> The prosthesist came today with my new leg socket for a fitting. It fit perfect. Should have my new leg in a few weeks.
> My son with covid is struggling, went to the hospital yesterday but oxygen saturation was good and lungs were clear. So they sent him home.
> My God child in the Philippines is recovering well from dengue. Had a scare for a few days because he was admitted back in the hospital. White blood cells kept rising. Awhile back another family member lost a infant to leukemia. So that was a worry on everyone's mind. But the antibiotics finally started working. ?


Hang in there Ray.

Excellent news about your leg And your godchild.

Your son is clearly still pretty ill. Hopefully he will be through the worst of it soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wow, yes things are crazy expensive here. Thank goodness I don’t smoke anymore , cigarettes are almost $10 a pack. Utter lunacy to keep smoking!


Cigarettes are about the same price here and not worth all that.? Especially since rolling your own is better tobacco anyway. It doesn't have all those chemicals in it.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

It’s been dry but quite chilly in the wind today. Like Lyn we are forecast wintery showers next week.

Tomorrow is exciting. My son and his girlfriend, and my daughter, are coming here for a barbecue. Under the current covid rules, we are allowed to meet as a group of up to 6 outdoors, so we will be wrapping up warm ?

I shall also be making hot cross buns for Good Friday.

This all gets complicated because there was a poorly pigeon on our patio this evening. I scooped him up and popped him in a box. If he is still with us in the morning, I’ll take him to the rescue for some expert care.

And finally, the dominant hog in our garden abandoned the cat biscuits to go bowling last night and then spent a good 5 minutes trying to shove his victim under the fence.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> That’s very weird, maybe it was to do with not being able to taste anything apart from strong tasting sweet things. Glad you and your brothers are all ok now!
> I've been working with some particular animals that have been in terrible conditions before they were brought in to the rescue, this made them extremely defensive. Over time with occasional interaction and handling they have got so much better!


Actually I didn't lose my sense of taste and smell. I was starving but I had to have exactly what I was hungry for. I also forced myself to drink pedialyte. It was weird. That's why I couldn't believe I was positive. Also I didn't run a fever. I'm really glad you still get to work with the animals. It's so rewarding. It's funny how the look in their eyes changes after they know you are trying to help them. I've always thought you're not seeing as much fear. That the wild look in their eyes is fear.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> If you think about it, when a pad falls from a plant in the wild it will lay on its side. There’s nobody to stand it upright. It makes sense the pad will root like that.


Yes it does because everyone of the splines are on dirt. It would be interesting to watch what happens after it roots. To see where new pads start that way. And it would have so many roots and be well grounded.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> ???????? our temps have dramatically dropped here and we received a ton of rain. Trees are starting to bud, I see green buds on the Persimmon, Dogwood buds, and fig trees are leafing out. Grass growing n green. Dandelions - blooming. Picked a good bucket of weeds for our Sully. Devoured & looking for more.
> 
> Next week, back to normal temps in the 70’s. Time to kick Spring gardening into gear.
> 
> Im thinking of building two of these Adirondack chairs for the newly planked deck....
> 
> View attachment 322267
> 
> 
> Or a proper bench, but not sure I want to tackle this one yet.
> 
> View attachment 322268


Did you know the original Adirondack chairs, were constructed of 11 pieces of wood. Cut from one plank of knot free lumber?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> There's a lot going on in your family, Ray. But good news that the prosth. fit!


Thanks Yvonne, I am thankful my God Child is recovering. With the experience of leukemia from a past family infant. It was on everyone's mind. But no one talked about it. 
I am hopeful my son Ray recovers from covid soon. Hope he will be feeling good for our fishing trip on the 26th.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Hang in there Ray.
> 
> Excellent news about your leg And your godchild.
> 
> Your son is clearly still pretty ill. Hopefully he will be through the worst of it soon.


Thank you, he was a nay sayer about the virus. Thinking it was all being blown out of proportion. He has changed his mind now.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.
> ?
> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


? I have 2 left thumbs. But hello anyway. I couldn't figure out how to get out of it once I touched the reply button ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a pic of a cactus pad that has been lying on the ground for a few weeks.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The prosthesist came today with my new leg socket for a fitting. It fit perfect. Should have my new leg in a few weeks.
> My son with covid is struggling, went to the hospital yesterday but oxygen saturation was good and lungs were clear. So they sent him home.
> My God child in the Philippines is recovering well from dengue. Had a scare for a few days because he was admitted back in the hospital. White blood cells kept rising. Awhile back another family member lost a infant to leukemia. So that was a worry on everyone's mind. But the antibiotics finally started working. ?


That's a lot of good news even though it seems like it's pouring bad. Tell your son from me it does make you wonder if you'll get back to normal. It's really hard. But keep fighting and make yourself eat whatever you can and fluids.? And such good news about your little God child on the road to recovery.?. I can't wait to see you on your new leg. It sounds like they finally found a good fit.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a pic of a cactus pad that has been lying on the ground for a few weeks.
> View attachment 322284


That actually looks like a better way to root them. Mine that fell over didn't even come close. It was growing nice pads and was in dirt for growing cactus.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> The prosthesist came today with my new leg socket for a fitting. It fit perfect. Should have my new leg in a few weeks.
> My son with covid is struggling, went to the hospital yesterday but oxygen saturation was good and lungs were clear. So they sent him home.
> My God child in the Philippines is recovering well from dengue. Had a scare for a few days because he was admitted back in the hospital. White blood cells kept rising. Awhile back another family member lost a infant to leukemia. So that was a worry on everyone's mind. But the antibiotics finally started working. ?


Good to hear better news for you Ray. Lets hope everything is looking up for you all and that your son feels much better soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been dry but quite chilly in the wind today. Like Lyn we are forecast wintery showers next week.
> 
> Tomorrow is exciting. My son and his girlfriend, and my daughter, are coming here for a barbecue. Under the current covid rules, we are allowed to meet as a group of up to 6 outdoors, so we will be wrapping up warm ?
> 
> I shall also be making hot cross buns for Good Friday.
> 
> This all gets complicated because there was a poorly pigeon on our patio this evening. I scooped him up and popped him in a box. If he is still with us in the morning, I’ll take him to the rescue for some expert care.
> 
> And finally, the dominant hog in our garden abandoned the cat biscuits to go bowling last night and then spent a good 5 minutes trying to shove his victim under the fence.


Just like a faster version of tort territorial behaviour!
I feel like I should be ringing a bell to end the round?
I hope you have a good day with the family and that the poorly pigeon get better.


----------



## EllieMay

i 


Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, I am thankful my God Child is recovering. With the experience of leukemia from a past family infant. It was on everyone's mind. But no one talked about it.
> I am hopeful my son Ray recovers from covid soon. Hope he will be feeling good for our fishing trip on the 26th.


had forgotten that was coming up so soon... hopefully it will all go as planned.. damned that Covid anyway!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's a lot of good news even though it seems like it's pouring bad. Tell your son from me it does make you wonder if you'll get back to normal. It's really hard. But keep fighting and make yourself eat whatever you can and fluids.? And such good news about your little God child on the road to recovery.?. I can't wait to see you on your new leg. It sounds like they finally found a good fit.


I will tell my son. Thank you!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That actually looks like a better way to root them. Mine that fell over didn't even come close. It was growing nice pads and was in dirt for growing cactus.


Did you allow the cut to scab over?
I usually pick up the ones that fall off. But I am going to leave them and see how they grow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> i
> 
> had forgotten that was coming up so soon... hopefully it will all go as planned.. damned that Covid anyway!!!


I am excited! Been planning this trip for a year!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Just like a faster version of tort territorial behaviour!
> I feel like I should be ringing a bell to end the round?
> I hope you have a good day with the family and that the poorly pigeon get better.


I abree. It very much reminds me of Joe at his hormonal worst!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Good Friday! I believe the dying of many eggs will happen today.. I myself will be doing just that here in Texas


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We are having another lovely day and it's quite warm in the garden here.
Lola's not interest though. 
I'm popping to the shop so will see you later.
TTFN and hope you have a good Good Friday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold bright start to our day. Actually dropped below freezing overnight. Coldest start to April in the DELMARVA area for 5 years. Banana leaves are shivering, but should be fine.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Same here with cool weather. Opo is not coming out of the night box yet.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. It’s bern pretty chilly here today, but it stayed dry so the planned barbecue with son and his girlfriend went off without a hitch ?

Because it’s Good Friday, I baked Hot Cross Buns. This is half the batch... the other half was eaten ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you allow the cut to scab over?
> I usually pick up the ones that fall off. But I am going to leave them and see how they grow.


They were already scabbed over when I got them. My other is still growing so I'm going to try a couple of pads from it and see what happens. I don't think I'll have to let them scab over since it will be the flat side.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Same here with cool weather. Opo is not coming out of the night box yet.


All this cold weather is probably more normal than all the warm years we've had. I keep wondering if it has to do with the world shutting down for a year. They did say the canals of Venice became clear and you could see the fish swimming.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It’s bern pretty chilly here today, but it stayed dry so the planned barbecue with son and his girlfriend went off without a hitch ?
> 
> Because it’s Good Friday, I baked Hot Cross Buns. This is half the batch... the other half was eaten ?
> View attachment 322326


They look so good. I've never tried to bake them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> They were already scabbed over when I got them. My other is still growing so I'm going to try a couple of pads from it and see what happens. I don't think I'll have to let them scab over since it will be the flat side.


Correct, I have to keep a eye on my flat pads for any growth before Opo gets to it.?


----------



## Cathie G

I


Ray--Opo said:


> Correct, I have to keep a eye on my flat pads for any growth before Opo gets to it.?


I won't have that problem. Sapphire is not interested. I won't have to fight for my veggie when I finally get to try them myself.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> All this cold weather is probably more normal than all the warm years we've had. I keep wondering if it has to do with the world shutting down for a year. They did say the canals of Venice became clear and you could see the fish swimming.


Same with the Himalaya mountains. The pollution cleared from not as many vehicles on the road. People in India could start seeing the mountain range again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> I won't have that problem. Sapphire is not interested. I won't have to fight for my veggie when I finally get to try them myself.?


?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Same with the Himalaya mountains. The pollution cleared from not as many vehicles on the road. People in India could start seeing the mountain range again.


I think they should stop blaming global warming on cows and call it what it is.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Good Friday! I believe the dying of many eggs will happen today.. I myself will be doing just that here in Texas


I thought you might like this. Joe got to decorate his eggs at his adult program. Here's a pic.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I thought you might like this. Joe got to decorate his eggs at his adult program. Here's a pic.
> View attachment 322337


I was gonna say I boiled some eggs and thought about coloring them for fun. What talent he has


----------



## EllieMay

His


Cathie G said:


> I thought you might like this. Joe got to decorate his eggs at his adult program. Here's a pic.
> View attachment 322337


 His talent amazes me every time I see it!! Just wow ? I love them! You tell him I said so please


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was gonna say I boiled some eggs and thought about coloring them for fun. What talent he has


I will make deviled eggs when we are done


----------



## EllieMay

In progress...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> His
> 
> His talent amazes me every time I see it!! Just wow ? I love them! You tell him I said so please


I will. I hate to use them but I'll slice them for a salad on Sunday.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> In progress...
> View attachment 322351


He's such a cutie.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was gonna say I boiled some eggs and thought about coloring them for fun. What talent he has


Yea and I hate to use them but it's part of traditions ? if I don't they'll be stinking to high heaven before long. A nice salad is planned for Sunday. I just hope I don't have a ton of leftovers.


----------



## EllieMay

Why thank you! 


Cathie G said:


> He's such a cutie.


 I’m pretty partial myself!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I will. I hate to use them but I'll slice them for a salad on Sunday.


If you wanted to keep them you could pierce both ends of the egg (uncooked) then blow the white and yolk out into a bowl to use in cooking. Carefully run water through the shell then decorate. 
When the eggs are finished you could hang them up. In school we used to paint a small branch white and use that as our Easter tree to hang the kids' designs on - very effective. 
Just needs some careful handling when painting to make sure the shell survives!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's quite warm in the sun here but the temps are dropping as expected.
Last time I looked at the forecast Monday's temps are down to 5C with a feels like -1C in the wind warning.

I've been busy painting my garden fence and more or less finished the first coat . Second cat will have to wait a day or two as my back is aching.
I used to always use creosote which stunk to high heaven for while but was great for protecting the wood but that has been banned for use by anyone except professionals now. You can get a substitute but I've been using up some fence paint I had here - probably better for the environment anyway.
Anyway better get back to it .
Have a good Saturday and see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Weeding & mulching today. We bought about 10 bags (2 cubic ft/bag) of mulch last week, but it got cold & wet. Today, sunny & warming - it’s time.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. Here in England we re finally allowed to travel a bit further even if shops and restaurants still aren’t open

So we drove to our favourite nature reserve at Stodmarsh. It was grey and the wind from the North was very cold indeed and to be honest the birdwatching wasn’t great.

After a picnic lunch, we decided to pop over to another nature reserve at Oare Marshes which was even windier. The birding was a bit better there, but the cold started to get to us.

Still a good day out though

a few postcards starting with a Black tailed Godwit



The pretty Avocet



A personal favourite, the Curlew



Our picnic lunch view... looks grimmer than it was 



Shoveler drakes



Cormorant


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> If you wanted to keep them you could pierce both ends of the egg (uncooked) then blow the white and yolk out into a bowl to use in cooking. Carefully run water through the shell then decorate.
> When the eggs are finished you could hang them up. In school we used to paint a small branch white and use that as our Easter tree to hang the kids' designs on - very effective.
> Just needs some careful handling when painting to make sure the shell survives!


I've done that too. Sadly Joe brought these home from his adult program already cooked.?? Since I now know he enjoys that, maybe next year with some of my grandkids.


----------



## JoesMum

Things were a bit calmer in our garden last night so here’s a very short video of hedgehog male U having a good stretch on his way to the water dish


----------



## EllieMay

Chilly here but warming up.. I’ve been stuffing plastic eggs with candy for the egg hunt tomorrow. We will do a pre-egg hunt this evening with the dyed eggs so that I can go ahead and make the deviled eggs tonight..


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Here in England we re finally allowed to travel a bit further even if shops and restaurants still aren’t open
> 
> So we drove to our favourite nature reserve at Stodmarsh. It was grey and the wind from the North was very cold indeed and to be honest the birdwatching wasn’t great.
> 
> After a picnic lunch, we decided to pop over to another nature reserve at Oare Marshes which was even windier. The birding was a bit better there, but the cold started to get to us.
> 
> Still a good day out though
> 
> a few postcards starting with a Black tailed Godwit
> View attachment 322420
> 
> 
> The pretty Avocet
> View attachment 322421
> 
> 
> A personal favourite, the Curlew
> View attachment 322422
> 
> 
> Our picnic lunch view... looks grimmer than it was
> View attachment 322423
> 
> 
> Shoveler drakes
> View attachment 322424
> 
> 
> Cormorant
> View attachment 322425


I always love your bird pictures. They are so much better than what's in my bird book. You aught to think about doing one. Or at least a collection.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Chilly here but warming up.. I’ve been stuffing plastic eggs with candy for the egg hunt tomorrow. We will do a pre-egg hunt this evening with the dyed eggs so that I can go ahead and make the deviled eggs tonight..


I would love to see some pictures. Happy kids when they find an egg. Joe thinks he's still a kid and I don't want to burst his bubble ? He loved it that you liked his eggs.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's quite warm in the sun here but the temps are dropping as expected.
> Last time I looked at the forecast Monday's temps are down to 5C with a feels like -1C in the wind warning.
> 
> I've been busy painting my garden fence and more or less finished the first coat . Second cat will have to wait a day or two as my back is aching.
> I used to always use creosote which stunk to high heaven for while but was great for protecting the wood but that has been banned for use by anyone except professionals now. You can get a substitute but I've been using up some fence paint I had here - probably better for the environment anyway.
> Anyway better get back to it .
> Have a good Saturday and see you later.


Thanks to your post I decided to google creosote. What! A read! As a child I was told it was derived from walnut hulls. Not true. I also found a better way to dry and use black walnuts because even the older instructions about that weren't true. I've learned the same lesson again. Never stop questioning ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I would love to see some pictures. Happy kids when they find an egg. Joe thinks he's still a kid and I don't want to burst his bubble ? He loved it that you liked his eggs.






some of the pre-fun


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 322448
> View attachment 322449
> 
> some of the pre-fun


?


----------



## EllieMay

I


Cathie G said:


> I would love to see some pictures. Happy kids when they find an egg. Joe thinks he's still a kid and I don't want to burst his bubble ? He loved it that you liked his eggs.


 showed Jayden Joe’s eggs and he really liked them. So then He picked out 3 of the boiled ones and colored them his self with markers. He made them into his favorite Pokémon characters I believe..


----------



## Lyn W

Good Morning and Happy Easter!
Hope you all have a lovely Easter Sunday and that the Easter Bunny leaves you a few eggs!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning and Happy Easter!
> Hope you all have a lovely Easter Sunday and that the Easter Bunny leaves you a few eggs!
> 
> View attachment 322454


No Easter bunny here just 8 sassy chickens! So eggs we will find!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning And Happy Easter! it’s a day for Love! Enjoy your family and have lots of fun.


----------



## AZGirl

Happy Easter to All. Temp will be pleasant today. It will be quiet for me. Enjoy! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning and happy Easter all.

Today JoesDad decided to do the really long walk downstream of here along the river Medway. The 10.5 miler. We walked the route in reverse so we did the boring bit first to get it out of the way.

The weather started out very unpromising... cold and grey. However we were excited to see our first swallows of the year new back from their trip to Africa for the winter ?



Around 11am the sun came out and while the air was chilly it was the most glorious day for a walk.





Cowslips







Meanwhile Daughter has been working today. She is working on an industrial estate in Essex where they are having to relocate endangered Water Voles that are likely to be affected by repairs to a railway station. She sent us this photo of one of the cuties they trapped.


----------



## Ben02

Ray--Opo said:


> Welcome back, your ears must have been burning.? We were just talking about you!


Hi Ray how’s it going!? How’s Opo too??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all, Happy Easter.

A really nice day here today. Sunshine all day long & warm. It’s currently 71 here ( 21/22C) and I’m roasting doing a bit of gardening. Resurrected last year’s mini-water garden and there was a water hyacinth starting to grow (no water all Winter long). Set it up, filled with water....plugged it in....and zilch. Pump not working. ?

Wifey was busy making us a few nice Easter dishes.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I
> 
> showed Jayden Joe’s eggs and he really liked them. So then He picked out 3 of the boiled ones and colored them his self with markers. He made them into his favorite Pokémon characters I believe..


That's cute. I'm going to show Joe this post also. It'll really cheer him up to know he can also inspire.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, Happy Easter.
> 
> A really nice day here today. Sunshine all day long & warm. It’s currently 71 here ( 21/22C) and I’m roasting doing a bit of gardening. Resurrected last year’s mini-water garden and there was a water hyacinth starting to grow (no water all Winter long). Set it up, filled with water....plugged it in....and zilch. Pump not working. ?
> 
> Wifey was busy making us a few nice Easter dishes.
> 
> View attachment 322483


That looks like a wonderful feast. I roasted a leg of lamb. We'll have a salad and potatoes also. I'm pretty sure your hyacinth will wait for you to get the pump running and is just glad to get some water ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good Morning and Happy Easter!
> Hope you all have a lovely Easter Sunday and that the Easter Bunny leaves you a few eggs!
> 
> View attachment 322454


I won't have to worry about bunny eggs at all... But personally I'll be real glad when Razberri gets back to her normal rag bunny self.?


----------



## Cathie G

AZGirl said:


> Happy Easter to All. Temp will be pleasant today. It will be quiet for me. Enjoy! ?


It was a quiet day here and enjoyable. The birds singing and enjoying spring... and my suet. They are spoiled and it's my fault. They land on the window sill and give me dirty looks through the window if they eat it all.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning and happy Easter all.
> 
> Today JoesDad decided to do the really long walk downstream of here along the river Medway. The 10.5 miler. We walked the route in reverse so we did the boring bit first to get it out of the way.
> 
> The weather started out very unpromising... cold and grey. However we were excited to see our first swallows of the year new back from their trip to Africa for the winter ?
> View attachment 322459
> 
> 
> Around 11am the sun came out and while the air was chilly it was the most glorious day for a walk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 322460
> 
> 
> Cowslips
> View attachment 322461
> View attachment 322462
> View attachment 322465
> View attachment 322463
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Daughter has been working today. She is working on an industrial estate in Essex where they are having to relocate endangered Water Voles that are likely to be affected by repairs to a railway station. She sent us this photo of one of the cuties they trapped.
> View attachment 322464


Poor little one. It's good s/he'll be safe until the works done.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ben02 said:


> Hi Ray how’s it going!? How’s Opo too??


Everything is good. 
Opo is in charge like usual. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Has the format for posting pictures or videos changed for you all?
I figured out the photos but cant get videos to post. All I get is audio no video. ??


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Has the format for posting pictures or videos changed for you all?
> I figured out the photos but cant get videos to post. All I get is audio no video. ??


I've not tried posting videos and you may already have tried this - but is it something to do with the media icon which is next to the Smileys under the 3 vertical dots?
It asks you to Enter media URL - (no idea what that means).


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Easter Monday to you all.
It's a bank holiday here - is that the same in the US?
It's been a chilly night and we've had frosts the last 2 mornings, but the cloud should clear later for a cold but brighter day.
Lola hadn't surfaced yet and even though my garden has been warm in the sun over the weekend, I still haven't been able to get him to venture out yet......he's a peculiar tortoise?
Have a good day.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! 
I think posting the media URL is equivalent to copying the link.. should be about the same as before. You will have to copy and paste a link to utube or wherever else your video can be viewed.. (I think??)

our holiday in the US is over now. Back to work n school. We are heading into our warm weather days now. Looks like the highs all week will be in the 80’s here ( as opposed to mid 50-60’s the past week) .. 

wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Has the format for posting pictures or videos changed for you all?
> I figured out the photos but cant get videos to post. All I get is audio no video. ??



Hey @Ray--Opo where/how are you trying to post videos? Like Lyn said, first post to YT, then copy the YT UTL here into your thread. Ps-i haven’t tried posting a video since all the changes happened.

Ok....trying the old way here.. (Seems to work fine)


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Has the format for posting pictures or videos changed for you all?
> I figured out the photos but cant get videos to post. All I get is audio no video. ??


I always upload to YouTube and post the link into Media


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all

My shift at Folly today has changed with the seasons. Baby bird feeding has begun ?

Today I had 2 (European) Robins



Two tiny Dunnocks (they’ll grow to sparrow size) with their bright red gapes



three blackbirds



All to be fed every 30 minutes.

Because the number of babies is low at the moment, I did that alongside regular shift work caring for pigeons, pheasants and this very grumpy badger


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings all, Happy Easter.
> 
> A really nice day here today. Sunshine all day long & warm. It’s currently 71 here ( 21/22C) and I’m roasting doing a bit of gardening. Resurrected last year’s mini-water garden and there was a water hyacinth starting to grow (no water all Winter long). Set it up, filled with water....plugged it in....and zilch. Pump not working. ?
> 
> Wifey was busy making us a few nice Easter dishes.
> 
> View attachment 322483


Your wife obviously take great pride in her work. Please don't ever get in the habit of saying, "That again?" and always show her your appreciation for her hard work! Was it just the two of you she was cooking for? Good job, Wifey!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all
> 
> My shift at Folly today has changed with the seasons. Baby bird feeding has begun ?
> 
> Today I had 2 (European) Robins
> View attachment 322529
> 
> 
> Two tiny Dunnocks (they’ll grow to sparrow size) with their bright red gapes
> View attachment 322531
> 
> 
> three blackbirds
> View attachment 322530
> 
> 
> All to be fed every 30 minutes.
> 
> Because the number of babies is low at the moment, I did that alongside regular shift work caring for pigeons, pheasants and this very grumpy badger
> View attachment 322532


The chick in the first picture looks impatient for his food.


----------



## Ben02

Found a crab while rock-pooling today.


----------



## JoesMum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> The chick in the first picture looks impatient for his food.


Very impatient ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter Monday to you all.
> It's a bank holiday here - is that the same in the US?
> It's been a chilly night and we've had frosts the last 2 mornings, but the cloud should clear later for a cold but brighter day.
> Lola hadn't surfaced yet and even though my garden has been warm in the sun over the weekend, I still haven't been able to get him to venture out yet......he's a peculiar tortoise?
> Have a good day.


On Monday after Easter it's business as usual here. Our 3 day weekend usually starts Friday. But we had mail delivery which used to not happen. I even saw a mail truck yesterday and the grocery stores were open.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from a day on the water. My kayaking partner and I headed inland to the reservoir/river that we “train” on. No power boats, no waves - we can do some extended power strokes to get our upper bodies back in shape.

Tons of turtles basking by noon. Found a very cold & floating Garter Snake. Was able to coax it back to shore where it sat quickly on the first rock.

Plenty of Eagles, turtles, hawks & the one snake.

First the Snake - Balled Up & Floating



Definitely Liked this Rock


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all
> 
> My shift at Folly today has changed with the seasons. Baby bird feeding has begun ?
> 
> Today I had 2 (European) Robins
> View attachment 322529
> 
> 
> Two tiny Dunnocks (they’ll grow to sparrow size) with their bright red gapes
> View attachment 322531
> 
> 
> three blackbirds
> View attachment 322530
> 
> 
> All to be fed every 30 minutes.
> 
> Because the number of babies is low at the moment, I did that alongside regular shift work caring for pigeons, pheasants and this very grumpy badger
> View attachment 322532


See what I mean about your pictures. I never dreamed our baby robins were black and speckled with white until I got the privaledge of viewing one in person. Most people don't get to see baby birds and what they look like until they are able to fly.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a day on the water. My kayaking partner and I headed inland to the reservoir/river that we “train” on. No power boats, no waves - we can do some extended power strokes to get our upper bodies back in shape.
> 
> Tons of turtles basking by noon. Found a very cold & floating Garter Snake. Was able to coax it back to shore where it sat quickly on the first rock.
> 
> Plenty of Eagles, turtles, hawks & the one snake.
> 
> First the Snake - Balled Up & Floating
> View attachment 322549
> 
> 
> Definitely Liked this Rock
> View attachment 322550


Poor little guy or gal. It's good you came along to help ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> See what I mean about your pictures. I never dreamed our baby robins were black and speckled with white until I got the privaledge of viewing one in person. Most people don't get to see baby birds and what they look like until they are able to fly.?


They’re speckled brown rather than black. But I agree they’re cute and it’s definitely a privileged view ogf how they grow and develop ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> They’re speckled brown rather than black. But I agree they’re cute and it’s definitely a privileged view ogf how they grow and develop ?


The ones I saw here at my house looked black but it could have been the lighting. I still think the dad was a robin that was in my yard as a baby out of the nest. He would sing with my finches. I found him several places in the yard and just protected him. Even told the neighbors because he was in their whole house air conditioner on a metal part. They stopped mowing there for a few days. Then later, in the year, I kept seeing a robin fly in and out of a low fork in the tree next door. I got pictures of the babies but it wasn't a good camera. I was really surprised at what they looked like compared to the parents.?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> The ones I saw here at my house looked black but it could have been the lighting. I still think the dad was a robin that was in my yard as a baby out of the nest. He would sing with my finches. I found him several places in the yard and just protected him. Even told the neighbors because he was in their whole house air conditioner on a metal part. They stopped mowing there for a few days. Then later, in the year, I kept seeing a robin fly in and out of a low fork in the tree next door. I got pictures of the babies but it wasn't a good camera. I was really surprised at what they looked like compared to the parents.?


Your Robins are not European Robins. They’re actually a species of thrush and more closely related to blackbirds.

European Robin - small than the US robin and not a close relation.



American Robin. (named by early settlers because its red breast reminded them of the one above)



Blackbird (the female is brown)


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Your Robins are not European Robins. They’re actually a species of thrush and more closely related to blackbirds.
> 
> European Robin - small than the US robin and not a close relation.
> View attachment 322575
> 
> 
> American Robin. (named by early settlers because its red breast reminded them of the one above)
> View attachment 322576
> 
> 
> Blackbird (the female is brown)
> View attachment 322577


Yes. I remember when you told me that a while back. I really appreciate your knowledge of birds. I love them too ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Saw lots of Eagles today as well. This guy sat still & let us get pretty close.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Your Robins are not European Robins. They’re actually a species of thrush and more closely related to blackbirds.
> 
> European Robin - small than the US robin and not a close relation.
> View attachment 322575
> 
> 
> American Robin. (named by early settlers because its red breast reminded them of the one above)
> View attachment 322576
> 
> 
> Blackbird (the female is brown)
> View attachment 322577


Also the picture I posted recently, I think was a female robin. I've never noticed the difference before and from what I read it's hard to tell. She looked really close but just a suttle difference. Less vibrant but since she was different I took a picture and she let me.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Saw lots of Eagles today as well. This guy sat still & let us get pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 322578


Nice ?.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of turtles too


----------



## EllieMay

While on a conference call, I looked out my window and saw an unlikely battle going on with one of the wild ducks and this guy... after about 5 min, the bird gave up and this guy headed in to my shore!








An unwelcome visitor


Water moccasin




youtube.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I've not tried posting videos and you may already have tried this - but is it something to do with the media icon which is next to the Smileys under the 3 vertical dots?
> It asks you to Enter media URL - (no idea what that means).


I will check that out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo where/how are you trying to post videos? Like Lyn said, first post to YT, then copy the YT UTL here into your thread. Ps-i haven’t tried posting a video since all the changes happened.
> 
> Ok....trying the old way here.. (Seems to work fine)


I took a video out of my gallery on my phone. I have done it before. Now with the format change, I might have to go the YT method.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a day on the water. My kayaking partner and I headed inland to the reservoir/river that we “train” on. No power boats, no waves - we can do some extended power strokes to get our upper bodies back in shape.
> 
> Tons of turtles basking by noon. Found a very cold & floating Garter Snake. Was able to coax it back to shore where it sat quickly on the first rock.
> 
> Plenty of Eagles, turtles, hawks & the one snake.
> 
> First the Snake - Balled Up & Floating
> View attachment 322549
> 
> 
> Definitely Liked this Rock
> View attachment 322550


What kind of snake is that?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> I took a video out of my gallery on my phone. I have done it before. Now with the format change, I might have to go the YT method.


Ok my bad! I am losing my mind.???
When I went to use the YT method. I noticed the last video I posted was thru YT.
Don't know where I thought I used my gallery on my phone before. ???


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> On Monday after Easter it's business as usual here. Our 3 day weekend usually starts Friday. But we had mail delivery which used to not happen. I even saw a mail truck yesterday and the grocery stores were open.


Our schools are on the 2 week Easter break until next Monday, but back to normal for everyone else here. The shops were only shut on Easter Sunday and had reduced hours for Good Friday and Easter Monday but they'll be back to normal today too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Still very chilly but bright and sunny here again.
I'm off on a dandelion hunt, they are still a bit thin on the ground, but hopefully I'll find some in more sheltered spots
Have a good Tuesday


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning !
Lyn, I wish I could send you some of mine! They are growing everywhere they’re not supposed to be here ?. Little Crusher has got some really nice growth lines goin on already! Maybe he will surprise me this year and do a little catching up! 
not a lot in my agenda today.. I’m off the first half of the day for a hair appointment and then lunch with a friend.. the second half I will spend organizing an upgrade project for a paper mill.. ? oh yes, and one Skype meeting with my co workers... .. gotta Go tend the critters now and head out! Have a good day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Still very chilly but bright and sunny here again.
> I'm off on a dandelion hunt, they are still a bit thin on the ground, but hopefully I'll find some in more sheltered spots
> Have a good Tuesday


Wish I had dandelions here. When I get back from the fishing trip. I am going to start a hydroponic garden and will start growing some dandelion for Opo. We only have one produce market that sometimes have them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone has a great day. No sleep for me last night because of phantom pains. The mirror therapy helps a little for relieving pain in my arm temporarily. Sometimes enough to take the edge off. So I can get a little sleep. Last night was a double whammy with my leg phantom pains. It's starting to happen more often. We get our 2nd vaccine tomorrow. So I think it's time to check out acupuncture.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wish I had dandelions here. When I get back from the fishing trip. I am going to start a hydroponic garden and will start growing some dandelion for Opo. We only have one produce market that sometimes have them.



Ray....no dandelions ? At all? Wonder why.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> While on a conference call, I looked out my window and saw an unlikely battle going on with one of the wild ducks and this guy... after about 5 min, the bird gave up and this guy headed in to my shore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unwelcome visitor
> 
> 
> Water moccasin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com



Pretty darn big snake there. Count those chicks & ducklings.


----------



## Lyn W

Well, I still haven't managed to go out dandy picking. 
By the time I was ready to go the heavens opened and we had a big hail storm followed by sleet and now it's trying to snow. If it had stayed dry I would have gone out, but walking in the cold wind and wet doesn't appeal to me. So Lola will have to wait.

I've been giving him small portions of the opuntia every other day but it seems to be causing sloppy poop so I'll stop for a few days just to make sure nothing else is causing it. 
Anyone else have that problem with their tort and opuntia?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well, I still haven't managed to go out dandy picking.
> By the time I was ready to go the heavens opened and we had a big hail storm followed by sleet and now it's trying to snow. If it had stayed dry I would have gone out, but walking in the cold wind and wet doesn't appeal to me. So Lola will have to wait.
> 
> I've been giving him small portions of the opuntia every other day but it seems to be causing sloppy poop so I'll stop for a few days just to make sure nothing else is causing it.
> Anyone else have that problem with their tort and opuntia?



Yes on the cactus. Thats why you will see everyone recommend cactus pads for suspected bouts of constipation. 

Never fun picking weeds in sleet & rain.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning everyone, hope everyone has a great day. No sleep for me last night because of phantom pains. The mirror therapy helps a little for relieving pain in my arm temporarily. Sometimes enough to take the edge off. So I can get a little sleep. Last night was a double whammy with my leg phantom pains. It's starting to happen more often. We get our 2nd vaccine tomorrow. So I think it's time to check out acupuncture.


It must be exhausting for you Ray. I hope acupuncture or some other therapy can help you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes on the cactus. Thats why you will see everyone recommend cactus pads for suspected bouts of constipation.
> 
> Never fun picking weeds in sleet & rain.


Ok thanks, best to limit it even more then. 
This huge pad is going to last a long time!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty darn big snake there. Count those chicks & ducklings.


I spread “snake be gone” all around the coup.. so far, all are present and accounted for ...


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Well, I still haven't managed to go out dandy picking.
> By the time I was ready to go the heavens opened and we had a big hail storm followed by sleet and now it's trying to snow. If it had stayed dry I would have gone out, but walking in the cold wind and wet doesn't appeal to me. So Lola will have to wait.
> 
> I've been giving him small portions of the opuntia every other day but it seems to be causing sloppy poop so I'll stop for a few days just to make sure nothing else is causing it.
> Anyone else have that problem with their tort and opuntia?


That’s very normal Lyn.. it’s alot of hydration that he’s not used to..


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I did a cover shift at the rescue today.

The babies are growing rapidly and both dunnocks and robins had got noticeably more independent overnight. Dunnocks fledge long before they are fully feathered or can fly. They scurry off into the undergrowth for shelter... in a rescue that means retrieving them from the back of incubators or under paperwork ? Robins are a bit more feathered when they fledge, but still can’t fly. They start running up your arm and then seem puzzled that you can’t feed them because we aren’t double jointed ? Her’s one pf the robins.



This little Pipistrelle bat caught by a cat was showing off her teeth as a member of staff was trying to clean her



And this lonely little duckling has a mirror so it thinks it has company. They get really stressed on their own, but the kaleidoscope effect of the mirror creates lots of ducklings and they instantly relax. It’s off to a sanctuary that specialises in ducks and gees tomorrow 



And finally we have a bit of a scuffle on the edge of our pond last night leading to hedgehogs swimming.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of turtles too
> 
> View attachment 322585


Looks like spring with all that pairing up going on ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray....no dandelions ? At all? Wonder why.


I was pondering that too. But I don't remember seeing dandelions where I lived in Florida either.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I spread “snake be gone” all around the coup.. so far, all are present and accounted for ...


I've seen geese shew snakes away too just by standing over them and oogling at them.Once you have some big chickens they will too. I'm not sure about moccasins but I've seen them do that to non-poisenous large snakes.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Well, I still haven't managed to go out dandy picking.
> By the time I was ready to go the heavens opened and we had a big hail storm followed by sleet and now it's trying to snow. If it had stayed dry I would have gone out, but walking in the cold wind and wet doesn't appeal to me. So Lola will have to wait.
> 
> I've been giving him small portions of the opuntia every other day but it seems to be causing sloppy poop so I'll stop for a few days just to make sure nothing else is causing it.
> Anyone else have that problem with their tort and opuntia?


My shared custody sully gets watery poop if I feed him too much opuntia too. I wish we had dandelions here, I bought some seeds but they take a long time to grow then the torts eat them to the nub within a day or two


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> My shared custody sully gets watery poop if I feed him too much opuntia too. I wish we had dandelions here, I bought some seeds but they take a long time to grow then the torts eat them to the nub within a day or two


Maybe it's the sand and would be better grown as a potted plant. Where I live even digging them up by the roots doesn't kill them. Most people resort to weedkiller here. I don't. I think they're pretty and are actually edible for us too.


----------



## Lyn W

I didn't make it to the place where I usually pick safe dandies after all.
I ventured to the local shop and got caught in a snow shower.
It wasn't as bad as places further west though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Dandelions, dandelions, dandelions.
Tiz the Season of the Bright Yellow Tortoise Treat
to some, a nuisance ?‍
But for TFO a Bounty.
Bright yellow like Sunshine
A Bounty of Nutrition.
Its good they say, it makes them pee. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Maybe it's the sand and would be better grown as a potted plant. Where I live even digging them up by the roots doesn't kill them. Most people resort to weedkiller here. I don't. I think they're pretty and are actually edible for us too.


Iʻve tried potting soil and topsoil. They still take so long to grow. Iʻm hoping the little nubs that are left miraculously regenerate themselves. For such a hardy and pesky weed theyʻre hard to keep here! I canʻt remember ever seeing on with those beautiful yellow flowers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻve tried potting soil and topsoil. They still take so long to grow. Iʻm hoping the little nubs that are left miraculously regenerate themselves. For such a hardy and pesky weed theyʻre hard to keep here! I canʻt remember ever seeing on with those beautiful yellow flowers.



Yes...probably hard to grow as a “perennial”, but they sure do replicate here. Peak bloom now for a good few months.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray....no dandelions ? At all? Wonder why.


I am not sure. Rose has 2 plants in the flower bed at the front of the house. They look wonderful, Opo won't eat the leaves. So they must be a different type. 
Opo would love Michigan.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It must be exhausting for you Ray. I hope acupuncture or some other therapy can help you.


Thanks Lyn, I have tried not to share here about it. It seemed like my posts were always complaining about my situation. 
It is getting to the point, that my productivity is almost nil. I am really looking forward to the fishing trip. Maybe it will get me out of this slump.
Plus with getting the 2nd vaccine tomorrow, after coming back from the trip. I will be going back to the gym. Already got approved by the insurance company for 30 sessions with a trainer at the gym. Getting motivated will help, I am sure.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Dandelions, dandelions, dandelions.
> Tiz the Season of the Bright Yellow Tortoise Treat
> to some, a nuisance ?‍
> But for TFO a Bounty.
> Bright yellow like Sunshine
> A Bounty of Nutrition.
> Its good they say, it makes them pee. ?
> 
> View attachment 322641


I've actually tried the flowers floured and deep fried. They're good. The greens are better when they're young in the spring ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Well, I still haven't managed to go out dandy picking.
> By the time I was ready to go the heavens opened and we had a big hail storm followed by sleet and now it's trying to snow. If it had stayed dry I would have gone out, but walking in the cold wind and wet doesn't appeal to me. So Lola will have to wait.
> 
> I've been giving him small portions of the opuntia every other day but it seems to be causing sloppy poop so I'll stop for a few days just to make sure nothing else is causing it.
> Anyone else have that problem with their tort and opuntia?


Oh yes, Opo gets runny if I feed to much.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is one of the what I call a dandelion in the flower bed. Again Opo not interested in the flower or leaves. He loves the dandelion leaves I get from the produce market.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻve tried potting soil and topsoil. They still take so long to grow. Iʻm hoping the little nubs that are left miraculously regenerate themselves. For such a hardy and pesky weed theyʻre hard to keep here! I canʻt remember ever seeing on with those beautiful yellow flowers.


Yea a field with them growing is really pretty to me. If all the flooding in my back yard hasn't drowned them I'll get a picture. The bottom part is usually full of the flowers ?.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is one of the what I call a dandelion in the flower bed. Again Opo not interested in the flower or leaves. He loves the dandelion leaves I get from the produce market.
> View attachment 322646



Interesting. They LOOK like dandelions, but the leaves aren’t as scalloped as the ones up here. The seeds sure do. Very interesting.

So OPO doesn’t even like the flowers?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I only remember seeing the snowball looking things, I canʻt remember the yellow flowers - but havenʻt seen them since I was little - and that was centuries ago


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I have tried not to share here about it. It seemed like my posts were always complaining about my situation.
> It is getting to the point, that my productivity is almost nil. I am really looking forward to the fishing trip. Maybe it will get me out of this slump.
> Plus with getting the 2nd vaccine tomorrow, after coming back from the trip. I will be going back to the gym. Already got approved by the insurance company for 30 sessions with a trainer at the gym. Getting motivated will help, I am sure.


I know what you mean but I'll just pray for you more if you do share. ?I don't really think of your posts as complaining more they are explaining what's happening to you. Have fun with your trip and catch a big fish.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is one of the what I call a dandelion in the flower bed. Again Opo not interested in the flower or leaves. He loves the dandelion leaves I get from the produce market.
> View attachment 322646


I have 2 types. I'll get a couple of pictures and post them.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I have this type that doesn't have flowers yet

and then another type that does.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Ok I have this type that doesn't have flowers yet
> View attachment 322653
> and then another type that does.
> View attachment 322654


Wow! My poor guys are missing out on some munchies! The ones I planted look like this one on the bottom, but I have never seen flowers. Maybe they eat the plants before they can flower.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wow! My poor guys are missing out on some munchies! The ones I planted look like this one on the bottom, but I have never seen flowers. Maybe they eat the plants before they can flower.


Probably they eat them before they can flower. I would do a big deep flower pot and get some free seeds. You aughtta see how big the roots can grow. I tried googling the difference between my 2 but so far I still am not sure about what I found. Ohio does have 2 types of plantain though also. One is English. I'm thinking the first picture is also English but it might be a look alike and be a form of lettuce. Both are edible.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Probably they eat them before they can flower. I would do a big deep flower pot and get some free seeds. You aughtta see how big the roots can grow. I tried googling the difference between my 2 but so far I still am not sure about what I found. Ohio does have 2 types of plantain though also. One is English. I'm thinking the first picture is also English but it might be a look alike and be a form of lettuce. Both are edible.?


Thanks for checking! They look so yummy I want to try one!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I have tried not to share here about it. It seemed like my posts were always complaining about my situation.
> It is getting to the point, that my productivity is almost nil. I am really looking forward to the fishing trip. Maybe it will get me out of this slump.
> Plus with getting the 2nd vaccine tomorrow, after coming back from the trip. I will be going back to the gym. Already got approved by the insurance company for 30 sessions with a trainer at the gym. Getting motivated will help, I am sure.


I have never read your posts and thought you were complaining! We are all here to support each other. I know you have all supported me. I think of you often Ray ad can’t imagine how hard it must be for you and Rose both.. but again, your such an inspiration. I too am looking forward to your fishing trip. I want to see more pictures of the gorgeous boat and the giant Fish!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I've actually tried the flowers floured and deep fried. They're good. The greens are better when they're young in the spring ?


I’ll eat just about anything battered and deep fried


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting. They LOOK like dandelions, but the leaves aren’t as scalloped as the ones up here. The seeds sure do. Very interesting.
> 
> So OPO doesn’t even like the flowers?


Nope he smells them and that's it. I haven't tried in awhile. After snubbing his nose a few times I gave up. Rose bought them at home depot like 5 years ago. She can't remember what they were called. I guess I will look for them next time I go to depot.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I know what you mean but I'll just pray for you more if you do share. ?I don't really think of your posts as complaining more they are explaining what's happening to you. Have fun with your trip and catch a big fish.?


I sure hope we catch some big fish.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I have never read your posts and thought you were complaining! We are all here to support each other. I know you have all supported me. I think of you often Ray ad can’t imagine how hard it must be for you and Rose both.. but again, your such an inspiration. I too am looking forward to your fishing trip. I want to see more pictures of the gorgeous boat and the giant Fish!!


Thanks Heather, the only thing that can mess up the trip is weather. But if it's to rough to fish out in the gulf. This is Florida, we will fish for something.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I only remember seeing the snowball looking things, I canʻt remember the yellow flowers - but havenʻt seen them since I was little - and that was centuries ago


Yeah they start out as yellow flowers and then turn to seed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Ok I have this type that doesn't have flowers yet
> View attachment 322653
> and then another type that does.
> View attachment 322654


The bottom pic looks like the type in Michigan.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Probably they eat them before they can flower. I would do a big deep flower pot and get some free seeds. You aughtta see how big the roots can grow. I tried googling the difference between my 2 but so far I still am not sure about what I found. Ohio does have 2 types of plantain though also. One is English. I'm thinking the first picture is also English but it might be a look alike and be a form of lettuce. Both are edible.?


In Michigan they are a nuisance for people who like to have perfect lawns. When you pull them out. If you don't get all of the long tap root. They will just come back. In a nice subdivision of homes, you were judged by if you kept your yard cleared of dandelions. 
You know: trying to keep up with the Jones's. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...probably hard to grow as a “perennial”, but they sure do replicate here. Peak bloom now for a good few months.


The dandelion I posted are perennials. Well they really never die. Like I said they are about 5 years old and maybe doubled in size. Once the flowers turn to seed. The leaves stay green all year. Now I have to go to home depot and see what I have.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I have tried not to share here about it. It seemed like my posts were always complaining about my situation.
> It is getting to the point, that my productivity is almost nil. I am really looking forward to the fishing trip. Maybe it will get me out of this slump.
> Plus with getting the 2nd vaccine tomorrow, after coming back from the trip. I will be going back to the gym. Already got approved by the insurance company for 30 sessions with a trainer at the gym. Getting motivated will help, I am sure.


"Working out" can help, only if it fatigues you differently than pain fatigue does. I do sleep a little better when I get out & exercise, plus it gets me out of the blooming house. I'm so sorry you're going thru this. Good luck with the shot!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> "Working out" can help, only if it fatigues you differently than pain fatigue does. I do sleep a little better when I get out & exercise, plus it gets me out of the blooming house. I'm so sorry you're going thru this. Good luck with the shot!!


Thanks Jan, I think the workouts will be good. I will be headed in a positive direction.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is one of the what I call a dandelion in the flower bed. Again Opo not interested in the flower or leaves. He loves the dandelion leaves I get from the produce market.
> View attachment 322646


That’s a daisy or aster not a dandelion


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Ok I have this type that doesn't have flowers yet
> View attachment 322653
> and then another type that does.
> View attachment 322654


THAT’S a dandelion. I think some of you have climate problems. Many of these temperate zone “weeds” need their seed to freeze for a while over winter, or at least have a period of cold weather dormancy, before they can grow .


----------



## EllieMay

I


Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, the only thing that can mess up the trip is weather. But if it's to rough to fish out in the gulf. This is Florida, we will fish for something.


 got hooked on the deep sea fishing on my First Charter out of the Ft Lauderdale... it was amazing. I tied to learn every fish I pulled out of the ocean.... but there were so many!!! All the beautiful colors really grabbed Me.and the fights for a lot of those fish was like nothing you experience here.. after That, I would go on at least two trips every year for about 5 years until Jayden came along.. I really miss it but Joey is just not really interested in Going.. now that Jayden is older, this may be my next mother / son trip!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I have tried not to share here about it. It seemed like my posts were always complaining about my situation.
> It is getting to the point, that my productivity is almost nil. I am really looking forward to the fishing trip. Maybe it will get me out of this slump.
> Plus with getting the 2nd vaccine tomorrow, after coming back from the trip. I will be going back to the gym. Already got approved by the insurance company for 30 sessions with a trainer at the gym. Getting motivated will help, I am sure.


I've never thought you were always complaining Ray, in fact I'm always amazed at how up beat and positive you are through all the pain you have to contend with. It's good to let off steam and where better than here amongst friends!? 
I hope the weather is good to you so that your fishing trip is everything you want it to be.


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I only remember seeing the snowball looking things, I canʻt remember the yellow flowers - but havenʻt seen them since I was little - and that was centuries ago


I collect the fluffy seed heads and scatter them on my garden.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Ok I have this type that doesn't have flowers yet
> View attachment 322653
> and then another type that does.
> View attachment 322654


That's what we get here.


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I’ll eat just about anything battered and deep fried


In Scotland, Mars Bars are very popular when battered and fried. 
Very high in calories as you can imagine


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> In Michigan they are a nuisance for people who like to have perfect lawns. When you pull them out. If you don't get all of the long tap root. They will just come back. In a nice subdivision of homes, you were judged by if you kept your yard cleared of dandelions.
> You know: trying to keep up with the Jones's. ?


Not many tortoise owners there then?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It feels a little warmer here today but it's very grey.
Temps set to rise to 11C tomorrow before falling again for the weekend.
I'm going to visit the tip (dump) today, but other than that noting very exciting planned.
So will see you all later
TTFN


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> In Michigan they are a nuisance for people who like to have perfect lawns. When you pull them out. If you don't get all of the long tap root. They will just come back. In a nice subdivision of homes, you were judged by if you kept your yard cleared of dandelions.
> You know: trying to keep up with the Jones's. ?





Lyn W said:


> In Scotland, Mars Bars are very popular when battered and fried.
> Very high in calories as you can imagine


I must be part tort. I just can't survive the sugar overload anymore...not like the days when I ate a whole bag of peanut M&Ms in 24 hrs. during that "time of the month!" But I can't give up french fries!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The bottom pic looks like the type in Michigan.


Last night when I took the pictures I didn't pay attention to the one next to it. It has flowers too. Both types look like dandelions to me. I've never noticed which one Sapphire likes the best. He won't eat them if I pick them. He chooses a growing leaf that smells good to him. The only thing I've been able to hand feed him is a wild strawberry with the stem still attached.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Not many tortoise owners there then?


Hopefully, now that grocery stores here are now selling them in the produce section, that will change.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's what we get here.


Are you talking about the top one because that is the one that is not native to the US?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> THAT’S a dandelion. I think some of you have climate problems. Many of these temperate zone “weeds” need their seed to freeze for a while over winter, or at least have a period of cold weather dormancy, before they can grow .


That makes sense about the climate. Maybe even the plant needs that because they always come back up. The ones I took pictures of come up every year. I can just about imagine how big the roots are.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Are you talking about the top one because that is the one that is not native to the US?


We have them with both types of leaves.
I usually pick the ones in the top picture though as they look more appealing.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We have them with both types of leaves.
> I usually pick the ones in the top picture though as they look more appealing.


Oh. That's even more interesting that you have both. That's why I usually pick those also. I think those are called red seeded. Googling dandelions was difficult on my phone. The pictures don't really help because they don't show up good. I never really thought about it before because they are both so common here. The same with plantain. One of those has thin leaves and the other has wider ones.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I collect the fluffy seed heads and scatter them on my garden.


send some my way! lol I donʻt think thatʻs legal though :-(


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> That’s a daisy or aster not a dandelion


Oh ok, thank you!????


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I
> 
> got hooked on the deep sea fishing on my First Charter out of the Ft Lauderdale... it was amazing. I tied to learn every fish I pulled out of the ocean.... but there were so many!!! All the beautiful colors really grabbed Me.and the fights for a lot of those fish was like nothing you experience here.. after That, I would go on at least two trips every year for about 5 years until Jayden came along.. I really miss it but Joey is just not really interested in Going.. now that Jayden is older, this may be my next mother / son trip!


That would be a great trip!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I've never thought you were always complaining Ray, in fact I'm always amazed at how up beat and positive you are through all the pain you have to contend with. It's good to let off steam and where better than here amongst friends!?
> I hope the weather is good to you so that your fishing trip is everything you want it to be.


Thanks Lyn, I am hopeful the trip is a success.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Not many tortoise owners there then?


Right!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Right!


But youʻre going to change that right?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Last night when I took the pictures I didn't pay attention to the one next to it. It has flowers too. Both types look like dandelions to me. I've never noticed which one Sapphire likes the best. He won't eat them if I pick them. He chooses a growing leaf that smells good to him. The only thing I've been able to hand feed him is a wild strawberry with the stem still attached.


Well, after giving him a cold shower after he flashed you, I can understand why he doesn't want eat out of your hand.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Oh. That's even more interesting that you have both. That's why I usually pick those also. I think those are called red seeded. Googling dandelions was difficult on my phone. The pictures don't really help because they don't show up good. I never really thought about it before because they are both so common here. The same with plantain. One of those has thin leaves and the other has wider ones.


The thin leafed plantain is ribwort, and the bigger leaves are the broadleaf, Lola likes both but especially likes ribwort. When I first started teaching myself about weeds for Lola I used to remember the ribwort by thinking of ribbon) although broadleaf speaks for itself really. I think there's another type too but can't remember what the name is. It's on the tortoise table. (None of which are related to banana plant which is also called a plantain)
Plantains are quite easy grow from the seed heads after flowering too.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Well my little east up greenhouse was a success for my over wintering. At least the citronella thinks so! Good morning y’all


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's a grey, windy and cold day here but at least it's dry.
Not much happening today just some sorting and cleaning.
Hope you all have a good Thursday.
TTFN


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Well, after giving him a cold shower after he flashed you, I can understand why he doesn't want eat out of your hand.


I know. I've never lived that down with myself let alone him ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The thin leafed plantain is ribwort, and the bigger leaves are the broadleaf, Lola likes both but especially likes ribwort. When I first started teaching myself about weeds for Lola I used to remember the ribwort by thinking of ribbon) although broadleaf speaks for itself really. I think there's another type too but can't remember what the name is. It's on the tortoise table. (None of which are related to banana plant which is also called a plantain)
> Plantains are quite easy grow from the seed heads after flowering too.


What's funny about plantain is it's also edible for humans. I read if done right it's similar to broccoli. It has to go through several boiling baths first much like blanching for freezing vegetables. That's to remove the tanins.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. I seem to have spent today cooking. First up a Jamaica Ginger Cake for the weekend. Then a loaf of beer bread for lunch. Then a batch of Welsh Cakes for the freezer.

And finally what the family calls “Pizza Roll”... bread dough rolled into a square, then topped with cheese, ham, mushroom and some softened onion then rolled up like a Swiss Roll and baked. I think it might be called Stromboli in some parts. Anyway, I portion it and freeze it as it is really handy for packed lunches when we go out birdwatching or walking.

I haven’t reported on our nest box camera for quite a while. Nest building continues, but it’s slow progress. Blue T!ts time their egg hatching to coincide with the caterpillars being plentiful. I think the recent cold snap has put them off finishing the nest for a while. We have been very concerned about one of the pair, I think the male, who got his head mangled a couple of weeks ago maybe by a cat or a corvid? He looks a lot better than he did but I fear he can’t see out of his right eye.


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! Busy week for me and 1 more day to go.. I have plans Saturday to take my mother to “Chicken Trade Days” in Gilmer Tx on Saturday. It’s kind of like a farmers market for small livestock animals, supplies and crafts.. I’m looking forward to it except it starts at 7am and it’s about 1-1/2 hour drive from me.. BUT, I don’t spend a lot of time with my mother and the Events of my life have me thinking I’d better make a bit more effort... besides, there’s no telling what I might find there ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> But youʻre going to change that right?


Well I live in Florida now. But I have 4 sons and 8 grandchildren in Michigan. Maybe they will get involved. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok, what happens to a lawyer when he takes viagra?
^
^
^
^
^
He gets taller!???????
Nothing against lawyers, just thought it was a funny joke. ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good afternoon all. Out kayaking the better part of the day. Such great weather and way above average temps.

I see those pesky Tortoise Forum video pop-up ads are back ?

Spotting For Eagles


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! Busy week for me and 1 more day to go.. I have plans Saturday to take my mother to “Chicken Trade Days” in Gilmer Tx on Saturday. It’s kind of like a farmers market for small livestock animals, supplies and crafts.. I’m looking forward to it except it starts at 7am and it’s about 1-1/2 hour drive from me.. BUT, I don’t spend a lot of time with my mother and the Events of my life have me thinking I’d better make a bit more effort... besides, there’s no telling what I might find there ?


Yes yes yes! sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good afternoon all. Out kayaking the better part of the day. Such great weather and way above average temps.
> 
> I see those pesky Tortoise Forum video pop-up ads are back ?
> 
> Spotting For Eagles
> View attachment 322738


I'm getting 2 types. One at the side and another between posts. It's probably just experiments to get it done. Looks like you had a beautiful day.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok, what happens to a lawyer when he takes viagra?
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> He gets taller!???????
> Nothing against lawyers, just thought it was a funny joke. ???


Just give him a cold shower. That'll shrink him down to size ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

The shirts are done for the fishing trip!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Hope you all have a beautiful day


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Ray--Opo

Have a great day also Heather!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I hope your day is going well.

I have been sorting out the garden a bit today. 

I very carefully extracted the leafcutter bee cocoons from their bee hotel. They won’t emerge until next month so they’ll stay in a ventilated tub in the garage for a few more weeks. The construction is fascinating. They use pieces of leaf, mostly rose, and by the look of it a few rose petals to make the cells to lay their eggs in. And each cell has a ball of pollen for the bee grub to feed on. There’s a lovely smell of pot pourri from these cocoons!



The bee hotel has been in the garage, safe from frost, all winter but I wanted to clean it to ensure there were no parasites hanging around to grab this year’s bees. Obviously, you can’t use insecticide on the bee hotel so the trays were scrubbed in hot water and, when they’re dry, they’ll go in the freezer for a few days to ensure no parasite eggs remain alive.



Out in the garden, a second Red Mason Bee has emerged from its cocoon 10 days after the first. I have been bringing these into the garage on frosty nights. Hopefully the rest will emerge soon ?


----------



## Cathie G

I just saw a pretty cute ad between posts from Etsy for Mother's day gifts. There was 2 torts then a dandelion plant and what looks like a gord plant.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's been cold and wet and windy here again today with some sunny spells
Had a follow up at the hospital today after my melanoma removal.
They checked me for any other abnormal moles and lesions, and also my lymph nodes to make sure nothing has developed further and thankfully all good. If the scar hasn't improved by Autumn I may be referred for laser treatment, but don't have to go back for 3 months now. 
Apart from that went dandy picking for Lola.
He seems to have changed his eating pattern the last few days and not eaten until the evening 
Strange tort.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been cold and wet and windy here again today with some sunny spells
> Had a follow up at the hospital today after my melanoma removal.
> They checked me for any other abnormal moles and lesions, and also my lymph nodes to make sure nothing has developed further and thankfully all good. If the scar hasn't improved by Autumn I may be referred for laser treatment, but don't have to go back for 3 months now.
> Apart from that went dandy picking for Lola.
> He seems to have changed his eating pattern the last few days and not eaten until the evening
> Strange tort.


Glad to hear your melanoma checkup went well. JoesDad goes for annual chelcs and ha had several oddities removed over the years. Fortunately nothing has proved significant, but he’s a red head with weird skin and regardless of colouring you cannot be too careful.

And Lola is just plain weird ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

In our garden this evening one of the male hedgehogs is strugg with the word no... even when she’s backing into the feed station.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been cold and wet and windy here again today with some sunny spells
> Had a follow up at the hospital today after my melanoma removal.
> They checked me for any other abnormal moles and lesions, and also my lymph nodes to make sure nothing has developed further and thankfully all good. If the scar hasn't improved by Autumn I may be referred for laser treatment, but don't have to go back for 3 months now.
> Apart from that went dandy picking for Lola.
> He seems to have changed his eating pattern the last few days and not eaten until the evening
> Strange tort.


Isn't that just like them to try and keep us guessing ? I'm so glad to see your checkup went good. I'll keep you in my prayers ? xoxoxo


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I just saw a pretty cute ad between posts from Etsy for Mother's day gifts. There was 2 torts then a dandelion plant and what looks like a gord plant.


I can't bring myself to x this one out but most likely the moderators should be aware that Etsy has an ad on the forum selling torts at a reduced rate. The plants are still at full price.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been cold and wet and windy here again today with some sunny spells
> Had a follow up at the hospital today after my melanoma removal.
> They checked me for any other abnormal moles and lesions, and also my lymph nodes to make sure nothing has developed further and thankfully all good. If the scar hasn't improved by Autumn I may be referred for laser treatment, but don't have to go back for 3 months now.
> Apart from that went dandy picking for Lola.
> He seems to have changed his eating pattern the last few days and not eaten until the evening
> Strange tort.


Glad everything was good at the hospital!


----------



## Ray--Opo

These are either very large chicken legs or very small eggs. ??


----------



## EllieMay

Good news on the follow up! That’s awesome


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I can't bring myself to x this one out but most likely the moderators should be aware that Etsy has an ad on the forum selling torts at a reduced rate. The plants are still at full price.


I don't get the ads. Next time you see it send a screen shot to Josh.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get the ads. Next time you see it send a screen shot to Josh.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get the ads. Next time you see it send a screen shot to Josh.


Ok. It was there several times. But I might have to send it to you. I'm not sure how to send it to him.


----------



## KarenSoCal

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> In our garden this evening one of the male hedgehogs is strugg with the word no... even when she’s backing into the feed station.


She really should just bite him on the nose! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Ok. It was there several times. But I might have to send it to you. I'm not sure how to send it to him.


The same as you send stuff to anyone else. Start a conversation, and put "Josh" (no quote marks) as the recipient. He doesn't have initials with his name. He's the first one to pop up.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! My alarm wasn’t due to go off for another 30 min but I’ve already been up and made coffee.. I’m excited about trade days today!!! we had storms rolling through all night last night but daylight is supposed to bring sunshine!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! My alarm wasn’t due to go off for another 30 min but I’ve already been up and made coffee.. I’m excited about trade days today!!! we had storms rolling through all night last night but daylight is supposed to bring sunshine!


Have a good day - can't wait to se what you come back with!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, nothing new to report here.
I've just prepared Lola's breakfast/lunch/dinner/supper - for whenever he decides to eat it today.
I'm going to have to get some fresh weeds for him so I'm off to my usual weed larder off the beaten track. 
Have a good Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad everything was good at the hospital!


Thanks Ray.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> The same as you send stuff to anyone else. Start a conversation, and put "Josh" (no quote marks) as the recipient. He doesn't have initials with his name. He's the first one to pop up.


Ok. It stopped showing last night but if I see it again I'll do that.


----------



## Billna the 2

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of members we miss, how about that guy. . . darn it, his username escapes me, but he was in a bad place and we all tried to help him get better. I think he had a betta fish?? oh drat! What was his name? If you can think of who I mean, and let me know, I'll look up his email and try to contact him.


Idk maybe me??


----------



## Billna the 2

Good morning fam! How are we?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Billna the 2 said:


> Good morning fam! How are we?


Morning???? You must live on the far side of SC.?
But OK goodmorning hope you have a great day!


----------



## Billna the 2

Ray--Opo said:


> Morning???? You must live on the far side of SC.?
> But OK goodmorning hope you have a great day!


?I mean good evening haha 
Yeah I'm good hope you are too


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a cool little video.. California Desert .tort up & eating cactus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380908848957956103


----------



## Maro2Bear

Billna the 2 said:


> Idk maybe me??



Maybe Dan?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a cool little video.. California Desert .tort up & eating cactus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380908848957956103
> View attachment 322897


That is great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Billna the 2 said:


> ?I mean good evening haha
> Yeah I'm good hope you are too


Everything is good here. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Storm coming in, looks like the bad stuff is to the north and south. ????


----------



## Cathie G

Billna the 2 said:


> ?I mean good evening haha
> Yeah I'm good hope you are too


Hi! Here's the picture I promised of a true crab apple in bloom.? Today is it's first day of crazy blossoms.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Storm coming in, looks like the bad stuff is to the north and south. ????


Well storm missed us! ?
We need rain.


----------



## EllieMay

Five ducklings and two rabbits Back to my house today. total of $30 spent... Mom got the laying hens that she wanted and we did a little extra shopping for supplies and had lunch together.. 






when we first walked in, Jayden saw the blue ticked rabbit ( champagne de Argent) and wanted it. I asked the price and was told $30.. I really liked that rabbit but told Jayden we should see everything before we made a decision.. a few steps later, we came across a guy with three of the California’s ( meat rabbits).. he really liked one of those . Guy told me $15 for one or a deal for more..again, I told Jayden we needed to see everything.. After making all the rounds , Jayden was still hung up on the meat rabbit so we went back.. I dug in my purse and found $20 in cash. I gave it to Jayden and told him to ask the guy if he would take it for two of them ( so 1 wouldn’t be lonely) He said yes so I was loading rabbits when the guy asked if I would take the third and last one. I told him I didn’t have any more cash and he said he had already sold 20 of them and this was the last and would get cooked if I didn’t take him.. so Of course I DID! He hooked me up with their water bottle, Feeder, and last of food just so he could leave.. SO. away I go with my three rabbits wondering how I will ever pass this off to hubby.. several times various people stopped me asking where I had gotten the California’s and I had to tell them That they were the last of them.. it was then I got the grand idea.. I headed over to the place with the blue rabbit amd asked if they would trade me two for the one I wanted.. she was thrilled and probably Made a good profit but I traded two rabbits that I paid $5 for and didn’t want for one that I would have paid $30 for and loved.. SUCCESSFUL trade days!!


----------



## Billna the 2

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe Dan?


Yeah


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Five ducklings and two rabbits Back to my house today. total of $30 spent... Mom got the laying hens that she wanted and we did a little extra shopping for supplies and had lunch together..
> 
> View attachment 322935
> View attachment 322936
> View attachment 322937
> View attachment 322938
> 
> when we first walked in, Jayden saw the blue ticked rabbit ( champagne de Argent) and wanted it. I asked the price and was told $30.. I really liked that rabbit but told Jayden we should see everything before we made a decision.. a few steps later, we came across a guy with three of the California’s ( meat rabbits).. he really liked one of those . Guy told me $15 for one or a deal for more..again, I told Jayden we needed to see everything.. After making all the rounds , Jayden was still hung up on the meat rabbit so we went back.. I dug in my purse and found $20 in cash. I gave it to Jayden and told him to ask the guy if he would take it for two of them ( so 1 wouldn’t be lonely) He said yes so I was loading rabbits when the guy asked if I would take the third and last one. I told him I didn’t have any more cash and he said he had already sold 20 of them and this was the last and would get cooked if I didn’t take him.. so Of course I DID! He hooked me up with their water bottle, Feeder, and last of food just so he could leave.. SO. away I go with my three rabbits wondering how I will ever pass this off to hubby.. several times various people stopped me asking where I had gotten the California’s and I had to tell them That they were the last of them.. it was then I got the grand idea.. I headed over to the place with the blue rabbit amd asked if they would trade me two for the one I wanted.. she was thrilled and probably Made a good profit but I traded two rabbits that I paid $5 for and didn’t want for one that I would have paid $30 for and loved.. SUCCESSFUL trade days!!


Great job! Rose would be proud, being from the Philippines. She is always trying to deal.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, well the first 2 storms missed us. This one wont!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We 
driving home after visiting my inlaws for the day.

We haven’t seen JoesDad’s parents since last June due to his Mum’s mental health issues panicking about even a socially distanced chat in the garden. And then lockdowns happened. We didn’t give them a lot of choice or time to think about it; we just said we were on our way.

It went pretty well. Father in Law is a miserable so and so and is getting worse. Isolation suits him. He doesn’t want to socialise even with family.

To be honest I am not 100% convinced that it was MiL who didn’t want us to visit. MiL can’t bear not seeing family and usually gets upset that we don’t go more frequently.

Anyway it’s done. Hopefully we will be allowed back in about 6 weeks ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe Dan?


YES!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We
> driving home after visiting my inlaws for the day.
> 
> We haven’t seen JoesDad’s parents since last June due to his Mum’s mental health issues panicking about even a socially distanced chat in the garden. And then lockdowns happened. We didn’t give them a lot of choice or time to think about it; we just said we were on our way.
> 
> It went pretty well. Father in Law is a miserable so and so and is getting worse. Isolation suits him. He doesn’t want to socialise even with family.
> 
> To be honest I am not 100% convinced that it was MiL who didn’t want us to visit. MiL can’t bear not seeing family and usually gets upset that we don’t go more frequently.
> 
> Anyway it’s done. Hopefully we will be allowed back in about 6 weeks ??


That's one good thing about being the recluse that I am. I don't have to visit and no one expects me to. But now-a-days, I've outlived all my inlaws and parents. My son and his family live in Texas. My daughter lives about a mile away, but she works and is pretty reclusive too, so we don't need to visit. She will occasionally bring her two grandkids over to my house, but after they've seen all the animals, they leave. I don't have anything at all to do with my older sister, who lives somewhere up near Santa Rosa, and my younger sister lives in Oregon - way too far for me to visit. Just the right kind of family structure for an old, reclusive grump/troll who lives under the bridge!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We
> driving home after visiting my inlaws for the day.
> 
> We haven’t seen JoesDad’s parents since last June due to his Mum’s mental health issues panicking about even a socially distanced chat in the garden. And then lockdowns happened. We didn’t give them a lot of choice or time to think about it; we just said we were on our way.
> 
> It went pretty well. Father in Law is a miserable so and so and is getting worse. Isolation suits him. He doesn’t want to socialise even with family.
> 
> To be honest I am not 100% convinced that it was MiL who didn’t want us to visit. MiL can’t bear not seeing family and usually gets upset that we don’t go more frequently.
> 
> Anyway it’s done. Hopefully we will be allowed back in about 6 weeks ??



Good you went. It sounds like Thanksgiving Day here.....?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, well the first 2 storms missed us. This one wont!
> View attachment 322967


Hunker down!!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We
> driving home after visiting my inlaws for the day.
> 
> We haven’t seen JoesDad’s parents since last June due to his Mum’s mental health issues panicking about even a socially distanced chat in the garden. And then lockdowns happened. We didn’t give them a lot of choice or time to think about it; we just said we were on our way.
> 
> It went pretty well. Father in Law is a miserable so and so and is getting worse. Isolation suits him. He doesn’t want to socialise even with family.
> 
> To be honest I am not 100% convinced that it was MiL who didn’t want us to visit. MiL can’t bear not seeing family and usually gets upset that we don’t go more frequently.
> 
> Anyway it’s done. Hopefully we will be allowed back in about 6 weeks ??


Hopefully everyone’s heart is lighter.. lol
its hard to want to visit people that want to be unhappy!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hunker down!!!


So far just heavy rain, no strong winds or hailstones like other areas got.????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That's one good thing about being the recluse that I am. I don't have to visit and no one expects me to. But now-a-days, I've outlived all my inlaws and parents. My son and his family live in Texas. My daughter lives about a mile away, but she works and is pretty reclusive too, so we don't need to visit. She will occasionally bring her two grandkids over to my house, but after they've seen all the animals, they leave. I don't have anything at all to do with my older sister, who lives somewhere up near Santa Rosa, and my younger sister lives in Oregon - way too far for me to visit. Just the right kind of family structure for an old, reclusive grump/troll who lives under the bridge!


Well I say once the covid gets better. We all plan a visit to Yvonne's to start off the future reunions. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We
> driving home after visiting my inlaws for the day.
> 
> We haven’t seen JoesDad’s parents since last June due to his Mum’s mental health issues panicking about even a socially distanced chat in the garden. And then lockdowns happened. We didn’t give them a lot of choice or time to think about it; we just said we were on our way.
> 
> It went pretty well. Father in Law is a miserable so and so and is getting worse. Isolation suits him. He doesn’t want to socialise even with family.
> 
> To be honest I am not 100% convinced that it was MiL who didn’t want us to visit. MiL can’t bear not seeing family and usually gets upset that we don’t go more frequently.
> 
> Anyway it’s done. Hopefully we will be allowed back in about 6 weeks ??


Glad you went. You are right it's a matter of finding out the time period between visits. I have a sister who has been distance for yrs. I reach out now and then and kind of feel out the situation. Something I haven't shared here is my sister is not really very responsible with money. I periodically pay her rent a few times a year and car repairs. Well her daughter who lives in New Jersey. Just bought a townhouse near me, for her mother to live in. With a reduced rate on the rent.( I foresee many problems coming). Anyways my sister moved in last weds from Jacksonville. Rose and I have been over helping her get settled in the last few days. My sister can be a handful but seems to handling family presence so far.
So I will have to figure out the right balance on visiting her
Weds she is coming over to meet Opo. She has never been to my house. Whenever we make plans for holiday visits. First she says yes but then always backs out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I say once the covid gets better. We all plan a visit to Yvonne's to start off the future reunions. ?


LOL!! For some odd reason, that doesn't scare me! I think I'd look forward to it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! For some odd reason, that doesn't scare me! I think I'd look forward to it.


Great!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Five ducklings and two rabbits Back to my house today. total of $30 spent... Mom got the laying hens that she wanted and we did a little extra shopping for supplies and had lunch together..
> 
> View attachment 322935
> View attachment 322936
> View attachment 322937
> View attachment 322938
> 
> when we first walked in, Jayden saw the blue ticked rabbit ( champagne de Argent) and wanted it. I asked the price and was told $30.. I really liked that rabbit but told Jayden we should see everything before we made a decision.. a few steps later, we came across a guy with three of the California’s ( meat rabbits).. he really liked one of those . Guy told me $15 for one or a deal for more..again, I told Jayden we needed to see everything.. After making all the rounds , Jayden was still hung up on the meat rabbit so we went back.. I dug in my purse and found $20 in cash. I gave it to Jayden and told him to ask the guy if he would take it for two of them ( so 1 wouldn’t be lonely) He said yes so I was loading rabbits when the guy asked if I would take the third and last one. I told him I didn’t have any more cash and he said he had already sold 20 of them and this was the last and would get cooked if I didn’t take him.. so Of course I DID! He hooked me up with their water bottle, Feeder, and last of food just so he could leave.. SO. away I go with my three rabbits wondering how I will ever pass this off to hubby.. several times various people stopped me asking where I had gotten the California’s and I had to tell them That they were the last of them.. it was then I got the grand idea.. I headed over to the place with the blue rabbit amd asked if they would trade me two for the one I wanted.. she was thrilled and probably Made a good profit but I traded two rabbits that I paid $5 for and didn’t want for one that I would have paid $30 for and loved.. SUCCESSFUL trade days!!


What kind is the blue rabbit? A Californian was the first house rabbit I had. He was such a sweet heart. Him and Dilly grew up together. They used to lay in each other's arms cleaning each other.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> What kind is the blue rabbit? A Californian was the first house rabbit I had. He was such a sweet heart. Him and Dilly grew up together. They used to lay in each other's arms cleaning each other.


Oh I see now Blue Tick. I'll have to look that up just to see what they're like.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> What kind is the blue rabbit? A Californian was the first house rabbit I had. He was such a sweet heart. Him and Dilly grew up together. They used to lay in each other's arms cleaning each other.


He’s not really blue... he’s kind of silver with dark ticking and it makes him look sorta like a blue tick hound ( hence the name Tick) .. but he’s a Champagne de Argent..his ear is Tatooed H1... ??? I had never heard of or seen one so I had to google the breed... looks like they originated in France, were imported into Europe and then Finally made it to America.. He and the other one have totally opposite personalities.. Tick is very curious and extremely active! He will follow me around the pen and climb over me if I’m sitting down. And if you walk up and observe him, he will just randomly take off at lightening speed and jump and kick them legs out.. I have already enjoyed him immensely in the past 24 hours)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> He’s not really blue... he’s kind of silver with dark ticking and it makes him look sorta like a blue tick hound ( hence the name Tick) .. but he’s a Champagne de Argent..his ear is Tatooed H1... ??? I had never heard of or seen one so I had to google the breed... looks like they originated in France, were imported into Europe and then Finally made it to America.. He and the other one have totally opposite personalities.. Tick is very curious and extremely active! He will follow me around the pen and climb over me if I’m sitting down. And if you walk up and observe him, he will just randomly take off at lightening speed and jump and kick them legs out.. I have already enjoyed him immensely in the past 24 hours)


Yes. I finally did figure out the true breed. From what I read in my rabbit book they are wonderful as a house bunny ? My book has a nice little article on them. Watch out ur gonna get hooked ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I finally did figure out the true breed. From what I read in my rabbit book they are wonderful as a house bunny ? My book has a nice little article on them. Watch out ur gonna get hooked ?


I can’t keep these in the house.. Hubby would probably move out...? but I did have a house rabbit before and he was pretty special!! I didn’t intend to get these guys but I think they will be happy.. they will still have plenty of enrichment and undoubtedly more room than either has ever seen... plus, the white one won’t end up as someone’s supper ?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Well storm missed us! ?
> We need rain.


I'm moving from Colorado to Oklahoma where they have standing water. This is a shock!! We are in a perpetual draught, together with max influxes of people from California & the West Coast, & the WATER was over ap


JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We
> driving home after visiting my inlaws for the day.
> 
> We haven’t seen JoesDad’s parents since last June due to his Mum’s mental health issues panicking about even a socially distanced chat in the garden. And then lockdowns happened. We didn’t give them a lot of choice or time to think about it; we just said we were on our way.
> 
> It went pretty well. Father in Law is a miserable so and so and is getting worse. Isolation suits him. He doesn’t want to socialise even with family.
> 
> To be honest I am not 100% convinced that it was MiL who didn’t want us to visit. MiL can’t bear not seeing family and usually gets upset that we don’t go more frequently.
> 
> Anyway it’s done. Hopefully we will be allowed back in about 6 weeks ??


This is tough & you have to be upset. The elderly cannot understand this virus or fathom the order for no physical contact. I just went thru this with my in-laws over the last year & a half.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It was the first weekend of the summer Cricket season yesterday and some matches ended up abandoned due to snow!

This morning we have light snowfall here in Kent...


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We
> driving home after visiting my inlaws for the day.
> 
> We haven’t seen JoesDad’s parents since last June due to his Mum’s mental health issues panicking about even a socially distanced chat in the garden. And then lockdowns happened. We didn’t give them a lot of choice or time to think about it; we just said we were on our way.
> 
> It went pretty well. Father in Law is a miserable so and so and is getting worse. Isolation suits him. He doesn’t want to socialise even with family.
> 
> To be honest I am not 100% convinced that it was MiL who didn’t want us to visit. MiL can’t bear not seeing family and usually gets upset that we don’t go more frequently.
> 
> Anyway it’s done. Hopefully we will be allowed back in about 6 weeks ??


Why do you have to go back so quickly? I find years help the nerves and allows you to forget how bad they act! Good luck


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I'm moving from Colorado to Oklahoma where they have standing water. This is a shock!! We are in a perpetual draught, together with max influxes of people from California & the West Coast, & the WATER was over ap
> This is tough & you have to be upset. The elderly cannot understand this virus or fathom the order for no physical contact. I just went thru this with my in-laws over the last year & a half.


So is the move a good thing for you? I couldn’t tell your feelings from reading the post ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

Morning all. All last week our high temps were all in the 70’s (unseasonably warm), back to normal this week, with scattered showers & temps in the 60’s. 

Grass & weeds & tortoise food all growing. 

Happy Monday & start of the weekday.


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> I'm moving from Colorado to Oklahoma where they have standing water. This is a shock!! We are in a perpetual draught, together with max influxes of people from California & the West Coast, & the WATER was over ap
> This is tough & you have to be upset. The elderly cannot understand this virus or fathom the order for no physical contact. I just went thru this with my in-laws over the last year & a half.





EllieMay said:


> So is the move a good thing for you? I couldn’t tell your feelings from reading the post ?


That was actually 2 replies that somehow got merged. I'm having trouble w/the pop-up ads.

Both my in-laws died within 4 months of each other. It was a relief as neither one could understand that they were never going "home" because of their physical conditions & dementia & COVID kept us from seeing them in their facilities. 

I will miss the mountains & foothills but I can no longer do the tough hikes & trail running anyway. Our neighbors all have non-stop barking dogs & 25 yrs. of this, along w/COVI, the population explosion & the political atmosphere, have sucked the joy out of living in Colorado.

So it's ironic that moving just 2 states away, draught is no longer a problem. There are lakes & big ponds, varieties of trees, lots of farms, more turtles, nicer people & fewer mask requirements. Home prices are less, & we're moving to a much nicer home on 2 acres where we can build an outdoor tort enclosure so I can get a tort.

2020 was hard on all of us. It was awful if your elderly family members were in the hospital or long-term care facilities or losing their independence; or like me, not being able to get medical care. So JoesMum, I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> I'm moving from Colorado to Oklahoma where they have standing water. This is a shock!! We are in a perpetual draught, together with max influxes of people from California & the West Coast, & the WATER was over ap
> This is tough & you have to be upset. The elderly cannot understand this virus or fathom the order for no physical contact. I just went thru this with my in-laws over the last year & a half.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s been a day of surprises here

First off we woke to snow. I drove to the rescue in a blizzard and it looked very pretty for a couple of hours.


When I got home I checked our trail cameras and this happened





The creature is a European Badger. We have lived here for over 20 years and never seen one, or even found traces of one, here before. She is a lactating female so she has cubs somewhere. Those in the know tell me that she has probably moved out of the main sett to have her cubs somewhere quieter.

It is so unusual that I have recorded the sighting with the county mammal group and the county badger group. The latter is very excited about badgers in the middle of a town.

It isn’t all good news. Badgers are one of the few predators of hedgehogs. JoesDad and I have already hatched a plan to put a paving slab to stop her digging out the hedgehog hole again should she become a nuisance.


----------



## Jan A

JoesMum said:


> It’s been a day of surprises here
> 
> First off we woke to snow. I drove to the rescue in a blizzard and it looked very pretty for a couple of hours.
> View attachment 323049
> 
> When I got home I checked our trail cameras and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is a European Badger. We have lived here for over 20 years and never seen one, or even found traces of one, here before. She is a lactating female so she has cubs somewhere. Those in the know tell me that she has probably moved out of the main sett to have her cubs somewhere quieter.
> 
> It is so unusual that I have recorded the sighting with the county mammal group and the county badger group. The latter is very excited about badgers in the middle of a town.
> 
> It isn’t all good news. Badgers are one of the few predators of hedgehogs. JoesDad and I have already hatched a plan to put a paving slab to stop her digging out the hedgehog hole again should she become a nuisance.
> View attachment 323050


Fascinating!! These wildlife cameras sure catch stuff you didn't know was going on.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It’s been a day of surprises here
> 
> First off we woke to snow. I drove to the rescue in a blizzard and it looked very pretty for a couple of hours.
> View attachment 323049
> 
> When I got home I checked our trail cameras and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is a European Badger. We have lived here for over 20 years and never seen one, or even found traces of one, here before. She is a lactating female so she has cubs somewhere. Those in the know tell me that she has probably moved out of the main sett to have her cubs somewhere quieter.
> 
> It is so unusual that I have recorded the sighting with the county mammal group and the county badger group. The latter is very excited about badgers in the middle of a town.
> 
> It isn’t all good news. Badgers are one of the few predators of hedgehogs. JoesDad and I have already hatched a plan to put a paving slab to stop her digging out the hedgehog hole again should she become a nuisance.
> View attachment 323050


Holy cow! She's big!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I can’t keep these in the house.. Hubby would probably move out...? but I did have a house rabbit before and he was pretty special!! I didn’t intend to get these guys but I think they will be happy.. they will still have plenty of enrichment and undoubtedly more room than either has ever seen... plus, the white one won’t end up as someone’s supper ?


Poor you. But as much as you're able to be outside, I'm sure they will be able to be happy. Mr. Stucky was born from a rabbit owned by a butcher. I could tell from his actions that he knew it. Every time I brought him home from a vet visit he became more and more relaxed. He was a wonderful pet. I think Californians are better off outside anyway. Their hair can be a real problem.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> It’s been a day of surprises here
> 
> First off we woke to snow. I drove to the rescue in a blizzard and it looked very pretty for a couple of hours.
> View attachment 323049
> 
> When I got home I checked our trail cameras and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is a European Badger. We have lived here for over 20 years and never seen one, or even found traces of one, here before. She is a lactating female so she has cubs somewhere. Those in the know tell me that she has probably moved out of the main sett to have her cubs somewhere quieter.
> 
> It is so unusual that I have recorded the sighting with the county mammal group and the county badger group. The latter is very excited about badgers in the middle of a town.
> 
> It isn’t all good news. Badgers are one of the few predators of hedgehogs. JoesDad and I have already hatched a plan to put a paving slab to stop her digging out the hedgehog hole again should she become a nuisance.
> View attachment 323050


That’s amazing!!! Your love for all Gods creatures is pretty rare and special. I love that you share this with us ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I tried to send this to Josh but couldn't. This is the ad I was talking about from Etsy. It's a bit different than the last but somewhat the same.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s been a day of surprises here
> 
> First off we woke to snow. I drove to the rescue in a blizzard and it looked very pretty for a couple of hours.
> View attachment 323049
> 
> When I got home I checked our trail cameras and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is a European Badger. We have lived here for over 20 years and never seen one, or even found traces of one, here before. She is a lactating female so she has cubs somewhere. Those in the know tell me that she has probably moved out of the main sett to have her cubs somewhere quieter.
> 
> It is so unusual that I have recorded the sighting with the county mammal group and the county badger group. The latter is very excited about badgers in the middle of a town.
> 
> It isn’t all good news. Badgers are one of the few predators of hedgehogs. JoesDad and I have already hatched a plan to put a paving slab to stop her digging out the hedgehog hole again should she become a nuisance.
> View attachment 323050


Are you allowed to put some food out specifically for her? Just to help her out.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Ok I tried to send this to Josh but couldn't. This is the ad I was talking about from Etsy. It's a bit different than the last but somewhat the same.
> View attachment 323060
> View attachment 323060



yes....ive seen all these ads.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Devastating news in Yorkshire !









The lockdown finished off my favourite tearoom. It’s like losing a piece of myself | Emma Beddington


As the high street reopens, thousands of once-flourishing businesses remain shuttered. From huge department stores to tiny independents, they will be missed, writes Emma Beddington




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Cathie G

Yavonne asked me to screen shot it and send it to Josh but I couldn't find the right button to tap. I'm not really good at that kind of stuff.


Maro2Bear said:


> yes....ive seen all these ads.....Y


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> That was actually 2 replies that somehow got merged. I'm having trouble w/the pop-up ads.
> 
> Both my in-laws died within 4 months of each other. It was a relief as neither one could understand that they were never going "home" because of their physical conditions & dementia & COVID kept us from seeing them in their facilities.
> 
> I will miss the mountains & foothills but I can no longer do the tough hikes & trail running anyway. Our neighbors all have non-stop barking dogs & 25 yrs. of this, along w/COVI, the population explosion & the political atmosphere, have sucked the joy out of living in Colorado.
> 
> So it's ironic that moving just 2 states away, draught is no longer a problem. There are lakes & big ponds, varieties of trees, lots of farms, more turtles, nicer people & fewer mask requirements. Home prices are less, & we're moving to a much nicer home on 2 acres where we can build an outdoor tort enclosure so I can get a tort.
> 
> 2020 was hard on all of us. It was awful if your elderly family members were in the hospital or long-term care facilities or losing their independence; or like me, not being able to get medical care. So JoesMum, I know where you're coming from.


I always have trouble with posts and the pop up side thingys are driving me nuts ? I hope your move goes really smooth. And I understand why you would want to. ??


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Are you allowed to put some food out specifically for her? Just to help her out.


We could, but that has its snags too. 

The things we might feed badgers are specifically not good for hedgehogs. Badgers adore mealworms and peanuts both of which cause MBD in hedgehogs 

I think it’s probably better not to encourage her to come if at al possible


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Devastating news in Yorkshire !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lockdown finished off my favourite tearoom. It’s like losing a piece of myself | Emma Beddington
> 
> 
> As the high street reopens, thousands of once-flourishing businesses remain shuttered. From huge department stores to tiny independents, they will be missed, writes Emma Beddington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


That’s a real shame. It is tiny though. It’s on Stonegate near the Minster and the Shambles, one oldest quaintest streets in York. They have a larger shop in St Helens Square which remains open. It doesn’t have half the character though.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all.

It’s an important day today. I am getting a haircut for the first time since last December... HOORAY!!!!!!!!!! English hairdressers are finally allowed to trade again.

And tonight we are putting all our warm clothes on and going to a pub. They are only allowed to trade outdoors, so we will be in the beer garden at night in April and the temperature will be approximately 7C/44F... but who cares. We haven’t eaten out since last October!


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s an important day today. I am getting a haircut for the first time since last December... HOORAY!!!!!!!!!! English hairdressers are finally allowed to trade again.
> 
> And tonight we are putting all our warm clothes on and going to a pub. They are only allowed to trade outdoors, so we will be in the beer garden at night in April and the temperature will be approximately 7C/44F... but who cares. We haven’t eaten out since last October!


My barber is very cool guy. For friends he was doing haircuts during lockdown. You had to text and go to the back door!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s an important day today. I am getting a haircut for the first time since last December... HOORAY!!!!!!!!!! English hairdressers are finally allowed to trade again.
> 
> And tonight we are putting all our warm clothes on and going to a pub. They are only allowed to trade outdoors, so we will be in the beer garden at night in April and the temperature will be approximately 7C/44F... but who cares. We haven’t eaten out since last October!


I’m so happy for you! Have lots of fun, you deserve it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’m headed over to moms this morning to help her do some yard work... I worked late yesterday to carve out the time for her.... 

I was supposed to receive turkey eggs yesterday in the mail but they didn’t arrive:-(. I have quite a few people who want turkeys and the price of everything farm related is just so high, so I thought I could help out by doing something I enjoy anyway.. now I’m worried that I may get scrambled eggs ?

anyway, wishing everyone a very nice day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, I missed a couple of days owing to a damaged power laptop lead but thankfully one of my nephews had a spare that fitted so I've been able to catch up.

Not much been happening here, it's been very cold with wintery showers the last couple of days. Today is slightly warmer with sunny spells. 

Hope every one had a good Tuesday!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s been a day of surprises here
> 
> First off we woke to snow. I drove to the rescue in a blizzard and it looked very pretty for a couple of hours.
> View attachment 323049
> 
> When I got home I checked our trail cameras and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creature is a European Badger. We have lived here for over 20 years and never seen one, or even found traces of one, here before. She is a lactating female so she has cubs somewhere. Those in the know tell me that she has probably moved out of the main sett to have her cubs somewhere quieter.
> 
> It is so unusual that I have recorded the sighting with the county mammal group and the county badger group. The latter is very excited about badgers in the middle of a town.
> 
> It isn’t all good news. Badgers are one of the few predators of hedgehogs. JoesDad and I have already hatched a plan to put a paving slab to stop her digging out the hedgehog hole again should she become a nuisance.
> View attachment 323050



That's incredible!
Any possible badger habitats near you been destroyed by developers lately?
I hope she and her babies will be safe

Hope the hedgehogs manage to keep out of her way too!
She probably thinks you're providing a packed lunch!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all.
> 
> It’s an important day today. I am getting a haircut for the first time since last December... HOORAY!!!!!!!!!! English hairdressers are finally allowed to trade again.
> 
> And tonight we are putting all our warm clothes on and going to a pub. They are only allowed to trade outdoors, so we will be in the beer garden at night in April and the temperature will be approximately 7C/44F... but who cares. We haven’t eaten out since last October!


Our Welsh pubs have to wait for another couple of weeks before they can open their beer gardens.
The landlords aren't happy!


----------



## Lyn W

The family continues to grow!  
Wish I had the space to have more animals.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That's incredible!
> Any possible badger habitats near you been destroyed by developers lately?
> I hope she and her babies will be safe
> 
> Hope the hedgehogs manage to keep out of her way too!
> She probably thinks you're providing a packed lunch!


The neighbour the other side of the frnce she came under said he used to see badgers before our road was built (1992).

He thinks the sett was in another garden that borders his. We are speculating that she moved out the main sett, wherever that is, and moved into the old sett to have her cubs. 

I have no idea where badgers might be normally. We live quite close to the centre of town and are surrounded by houses. It really is an unlikely place for a badger to show up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, I think I have to figure out another way to grow cactus. 
Cactus roots have surfaced and it worries me because they are growing towards the septic system, sidewalk and house foundation. ???
The roots in the picture are what we have cut off.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, I think I have to figure out another way to grow cactus.
> Cactus roots have surfaced and it worries me because they are growing towards the septic system, sidewalk and house foundation. ???
> The roots in the picture are what we have cut off.
> View attachment 323104


It looks like they need to be grown in a trench. You can get a heavyweight material that’s usually used to contain the roots of bamboo plants. You would need something like that to line the trench. Google “Bamboo root control”


----------



## Ben02

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from a day on the water. My kayaking partner and I headed inland to the reservoir/river that we “train” on. No power boats, no waves - we can do some extended power strokes to get our upper bodies back in shape.
> 
> Tons of turtles basking by noon. Found a very cold & floating Garter Snake. Was able to coax it back to shore where it sat quickly on the first rock.
> 
> Plenty of Eagles, turtles, hawks & the one snake.
> 
> First the Snake - Balled Up & Floating
> View attachment 322549
> 
> 
> Definitely Liked this Rock
> View attachment 322550


They are excellent swimmers, a main part of their diet is frogs and fish that they manage to find.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, I think I have to figure out another way to grow cactus.
> Cactus roots have surfaced and it worries me because they are growing towards the septic system, sidewalk and house foundation. ???
> The roots in the picture are what we have cut off.
> View attachment 323104


Are you sure those are from the cactus? I thought cactus roots were shallow.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Are you sure those are from the cactus? I thought cactus roots were shallow.


On the other side of the cactus in the neighbor's yard close to the fence. There was a big pine tree. That was cut down about 5 years ago. There is a 3' stump still there. Do you think they are old roots surfacing?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> It looks like they need to be grown in a trench. You can get a heavyweight material that’s usually used to contain the roots of bamboo plants. You would need something like that to line the trench. Google “Bamboo root control”


Thank you! I will check that out!??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, I think I have to figure out another way to grow cactus.
> Cactus roots have surfaced and it worries me because they are growing towards the septic system, sidewalk and house foundation. ???
> The roots in the picture are what we have cut off.
> View attachment 323104


Where the roots live (green) cause if not it may have been from your neighbors tree. Firstly what the H3LL do you feed them to get them to grow like that


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We could, but that has its snags too.
> 
> The things we might feed badgers are specifically not good for hedgehogs. Badgers adore mealworms and peanuts both of which cause MBD in hedgehogs
> 
> I think it’s probably better not to encourage her to come if at al possible


Yea. Hopefully she'll get the message.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Where the roots live (green) cause if not it may have been from your neighbors tree. Firstly what the H3LL do you feed them to get them to grow like that


I know! That's what I was thinking ?


----------



## JoesMum

We are just back from our pub meal out. We walked there and back - about 30 minutes each way - to a pub right on the edge of town with views over farmland.

It rained as we walked, but fortunately it stopped just as we arrived. Let’s be honest here, on a Tuesday night in April when it had snowed the day before the pub’s outside seating wouldn’t normally be full! It was cold! Still we had a good meal ?

Dressed up in my glad rags ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ben02 said:


> They are excellent swimmers, a main part of their diet is frogs and fish that they manage to find.



Garter snakes here normally aren't 100 yards out in the middle of a reservoir. But yes, i know they can swim, but this guy seemed “shocked” from the 45 degree water.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, I think I have to figure out another way to grow cactus.
> Cactus roots have surfaced and it worries me because they are growing towards the septic system, sidewalk and house foundation. ???
> The roots in the picture are what we have cut off.
> View attachment 323104



Wow Ray....are you sure those are from your cactus forest? I might have to make a road trip and help you harvest some of those pads! Wow! Check those roots closely and give them a smell....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Where the roots live (green) cause if not it may have been from your neighbors tree. Firstly what the H3LL do you feed them to get them to grow like that


The root broke in half but inside seemed a little moist and the small roots coming off of it were flexible. 
The cactus get what mother nature gives them. No fertilizer, pesticides or extra water. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow Ray....are you sure those are from your cactus forest? I might have to make a road trip and help you harvest some of those pads! Wow! Check those roots closely and give them a smell....


I did smell the root when I broke it in half. I was hoping to smell pine tree but I didn't.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Where the roots live (green) cause if not it may have been from your neighbors tree. Firstly what the H3LL do you feed them to get them to grow like that



Yes, what i was thinking as well. They look like roots from a Pine tree in search of surface water, not the very ganglion roots assoc/w cactus. But hey, it’s Florida fresh, what the heck do i know!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I did smell the root when I broke it in half. I was hoping to smell pine tree but I didn't.



I’m on my way! To assist!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I did smell the root when I broke it in half. I was hoping to smell pine tree but I didn't.


Maybe the sand lets them root easier. Where I lived you also didn't have to dig very deep to get to water either. Just wondering.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m on my way! To assist!


Great! Let me know when you're a few minutes away from the house!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Maybe the sand lets them root easier. Where I lived you also didn't have to dig very deep to get to water either. Just wondering.


Definitely sand. When they build homes here now. They bring in 3 to 4 ft. of fill before building. It is sand mostly. Nothing wants to grow in it. But the cactus do just fine. All our fruit trees, we had to dig a 3' diameter hole about 2' deep. Then fill with good dirt from home depot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Great! Let me know when you're a few minutes away from the house!



I’ll give you a few days notice..... a nice 8x8 pressure treated retainer wall along the front like @ALDABRAMAN has in front of his cactus fence would look nice. 

You have a few (cheap) hotels near by? Any local kayaking?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ll give you a few days notice..... a nice 8x8 pressure treated retainer wall along the front like @ALDABRAMAN has in front of his cactus fence would look nice.
> 
> You have a few (cheap) hotels near by? Any local kayaking?


~ You can see our current wooden wall in this video. It is 2x10x10 pressure treated supported by 4x4 pressure treated poles. The truth is it works decent, however it rots and does not last. My new location is all concrete, way stronger and will not decay or rot.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ You can see our current wooden wall in this video. It is 2x10x10 pressure treated supported by 4x4 pressure treated poles. The truth is it works decent, however it rots and does not last. My new location is all concrete, way stronger and will not decay or rot.


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> My barber is very cool guy. For friends he was doing haircuts during lockdown. You had to text and go to the back door!


I am not unopposed to speakeasys for everything--go in back doors; have to know the password to get in.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ll give you a few days notice..... a nice 8x8 pressure treated retainer wall along the front like @ALDABRAMAN has in front of his cactus fence would look nice.
> 
> You have a few (cheap) hotels near by? Any local kayaking?


Well you have the Indian river, and I think Turkey creek. There is a reservoir called Garcia reservoir that you could get up close and personal with the alligators. Also some great bird watching there. There are a few cheap hotels but the best deal is the holiday Inn. 
I am going to have to build something like Aldabraman. Opo finally figured out how to get to the new growth on one of the starter cactus today. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Bright and sunny with temps reaching double figures today at 11C.
It will quite a bit warmer in my garden so hopefully Lola will be tempted out later but I wont hold my breath.
He didn't eat anything until 10. 30 last night in spite of being active all day. 
I went to turn his lights off and he was tucking in to his pile of food and when I went back he'd eaten it all.
His routine is really strange at the moment but I can't think why. Nothing else has changed.
Still as long as he's active and eating I'm not going to worry too much about it. 
I'm on British Summer Time but he's just working on Lolatime!
Have a good Wednesday!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Bright and sunny with temps reaching double figures today at 11C.
> It will quite a bit warmer in my garden so hopefully Lola will be tempted out later but I wont hold my breath.
> He didn't eat anything until 10. 30 last night in spite of being active all day.
> I went to turn his lights off and he was tucking in to his pile of food and when I went back he'd eaten it all.
> His routine is really strange at the moment but I can't think why. Nothing else has changed.
> Still as long as he's active and eating I'm not going to worry too much about it.
> I'm on British Summer Time but he's just working on Lolatime!
> Have a good Wednesday!


Lola just does things to be contrary . ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. 

I have been out with a torch peering under our shed. We have at least one hedgehog, probably two, sleeping under there. It seems an uncomfortable place as there are paving slabs there not bare earth. However, they have brought in quite a lot of leaves (and a piece of bubblewrap ).

I am pretty sure one of them is the female that is being romanced at length. I need to move my trail cameras so we get a better idea of what is going on!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Bright and sunny with temps reaching double figures today at 11C.
> It will quite a bit warmer in my garden so hopefully Lola will be tempted out later but I wont hold my breath.
> He didn't eat anything until 10. 30 last night in spite of being active all day.
> I went to turn his lights off and he was tucking in to his pile of food and when I went back he'd eaten it all.
> His routine is really strange at the moment but I can't think why. Nothing else has changed.
> Still as long as he's active and eating I'm not going to worry too much about it.
> I'm on British Summer Time but he's just working on Lolatime!
> Have a good Wednesday!


Goodmorning Lyn, hope Lola figures it out. Has there been a weather change going on for a week or so? The winter to spring change had Opo acting strange for awhile.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone! Had a cortisone shot in my meniscus of my left knee yesterday.? Been putting up with pain in that area for about 3 months. Everytime I transferred from my electric wheelchair to another chair or toilet. I experienced pain. Wanted to get the shot before I go fishing. It's nice to have relief from at least one nagging pain.?
Wish they made a shot to rid of all my pains with one shot.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a pic of the pine tree stump in my neighbor's yard. It is very possible the roots are from that tree. I think I will follow one of the roots that were cut. To see where it goes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Had a cortisone shot in my meniscus of my left knee yesterday.? Been putting up with pain in that area for about 3 months. Everytime I transferred from my electric wheelchair to another chair or toilet. I experienced pain. Wanted to get the shot before I go fishing. It's nice to have relief from at least one nagging pain.?
> Wish they made a shot to rid of all my pains with one shot.


It's heck to have to live with pain all the time, Ray. Is there any end to it in sight?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Had a cortisone shot in my meniscus of my left knee yesterday.? Been putting up with pain in that area for about 3 months. Everytime I transferred from my electric wheelchair to another chair or toilet. I experienced pain. Wanted to get the shot before I go fishing. It's nice to have relief from at least one nagging pain.?
> Wish they made a shot to rid of all my pains with one shot.


Fingers crossed the shot helps, Ray!! Pain = Bad No Pain = Good


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone! Had a cortisone shot in my meniscus of my left knee yesterday.? Been putting up with pain in that area for about 3 months. Everytime I transferred from my electric wheelchair to another chair or toilet. I experienced pain. Wanted to get the shot before I go fishing. It's nice to have relief from at least one nagging pain.?
> Wish they made a shot to rid of all my pains with one shot.


Ow...

I hope the shot brings the relief you need


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's heck to have to live with pain all the time, Ray. Is there any end to it in sight?


I doubt it Yvonne. I am hoping some of the nerve pain in my arm will subside with time. But I have a feeling phantom pains are here to stay. I have my pain meds, so I do get a break from pain. But pain meds are a slippery slope. I don't want to keep upping the amount I take a day. So I have been at the same dose for quite awhile now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Ow...
> 
> I hope the shot brings the relief you need


I am very happy today with no knee pain. I am still being careful not to twist the knee. Don't want to do anymore damage to it.


----------



## Cathie G

It's snowing flowers here.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's snowing flowers here.
> View attachment 323193


And still have this

to look forward to.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> And still have this
> View attachment 323203
> to look forward to.


Gorgeous, but achoo! Nothing like spring to make you sneeze. My hometown was redbud capital of the U.S. or so they claimed. When I could get out of town & stopped sneezing, I believed them!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! 
something has already managed to swipe one of my little ducklings... so I’m getting some Geese! I have located one large African grey male that I’m getting tomorrow to start gaurd duty right away and I’m going to pick up 4 goslings this morning raise.. pretty Soon my pasture will be decorated with large birds! 
wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> something has already managed to swipe one of my little ducklings... so I’m getting some Geese! I have located one large African grey male that I’m getting tomorrow to start gaurd duty right away and I’m going to pick up 4 goslings this morning raise.. pretty Soon my pasture will be decorated with large birds!
> wishing everyone a great day!


Alpacas are supposed to be brilliant at guard duties... maybe one or two?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's snowing flowers here.
> View attachment 323193


Maybe you could bag it up and sell it as eco friendly confetti for weddings!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning Lyn, hope Lola figures it out. Has there been a weather change going on for a week or so? The winter to spring change had Opo acting strange for awhile.


The weather is improving and although it's still chilly in the mornings and in the shade with temps still only averaging about 11C, it is very sunny here today. No drastic changes though.
Lola is a mystery. ?
Apart from when he had his nice long soak he stayed in his hide most of yesterday, until late evening when he perked up and eventually decided to eat.
I've tried putting him out again today in a lovely warm, sunny spot but he had no interest whatsoever. ?‍
I know he'll eventually sort himself out but he's missing out on some great uvb rays.

Hope the pain jab helps your knee, Ray.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> something has already managed to swipe one of my little ducklings... so I’m getting some Geese! I have located one large African grey male that I’m getting tomorrow to start gaurd duty right away and I’m going to pick up 4 goslings this morning raise.. pretty Soon my pasture will be decorated with large birds!
> wishing everyone a great day!


Sorry to hear you've lost one of your ducklings and hopefully the geese will do a good job of guarding the rest of them and your chickens. 
If that doesn't work maybe think about Linda's idea - alpacas are very cute and you could sell the fur too. 
Or maybe set Cinders on the perpetrator!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> I have been out with a torch peering under our shed. We have at least one hedgehog, probably two, sleeping under there. It seems an uncomfortable place as there are paving slabs there not bare earth. However, they have brought in quite a lot of leaves (and a piece of bubblewrap ).
> 
> I am pretty sure one of them is the female that is being romanced at length. I need to move my trail cameras so we get a better idea of what is going on!


I hope you get some good shots of any hoglets they have. 
That will be so lovely to see.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon to you all.
Hope you're having a good Thursday - I think the the week has flown by even though its been pretty quiet.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Alpacas are supposed to be brilliant at guard duties... maybe one or two?



but donkeys are cheaper....and reportedly do the same! Farm near here keeps one in with his llamas & horses.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And just like that, our Pink Dogwood is pinking up.


----------



## EllieMay

Y’all are good for my soul!! Lol... I saw an ad on Craigslist for free llamas... it was all I could do not to get them.. I love the idea of an alpaca or even a donkey but then my Maintenence goes way up with grooming and hoof trimming and feed!!! Lol... big dogs apparently pay no attention and cinder is with me all day. 

but I need a small guard that can patrol my yard as well. the culprit here must be a snake or weasel or something of that nature.. It Apparently has no interest in my chicks.. they have been out daily for for a little while now.. either way, the ducks are on lock down and the game camera goes up this afternoon.. 

Large African gander arrives at 7:30 tomorrow and I’ll put him in then coop until the babies are bigger.... and I’ll bring up 4 goslings behind him...


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Gorgeous, but achoo! Nothing like spring to make you sneeze. My hometown was redbud capital of the U.S. or so they claimed. When I could get out of town & stopped sneezing, I believed them!


What really gets to me is all the grass mowing. Sometimes pollen from a tree but that one doesn't. So I enjoy it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Y


EllieMay said:


> Y’all are good for my soul!! Lol... I saw an ad on Craigslist for free llamas... it was all I could do not to get them.. I love the idea of an alpaca or even a donkey but then my Maintenence goes way up with grooming and hoof trimming and feed!!! Lol... big dogs apparently pay no attention and cinder is with me all day.
> 
> but I need a small guard that can patrol my yard as well. the culprit here must be a snake or weasel or something of that nature.. It Apparently has no interest in my chicks.. they have been out daily for for a little while now.. either way, the ducks are on lock down and the game camera goes up this afternoon..
> 
> Large African gander arrives at 7:30 tomorrow and I’ll put him in then coop until the babies are bigger.... and I’ll bring up 4 goslings behind him...


Yeah. I'm glad you got some geese.???


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you could bag it up and sell it as eco friendly confetti for weddings!


The petals melt like snowflakes into the soil. So nobody's getting them but the yard. They will be allowed to take any crabapple they want though. Less work for me.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> something has already managed to swipe one of my little ducklings... so I’m getting some Geese! I have located one large African grey male that I’m getting tomorrow to start gaurd duty right away and I’m going to pick up 4 goslings this morning raise.. pretty Soon my pasture will be decorated with large birds!
> wishing everyone a great day!


That's to bad.?
So the geese will ward off the critters?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon everyone, my sister came over today. First time she has been to my house. She fell in love with Opo. ?
I got thinking when she left. That when I saw her last week when she moved down here from Jacksonville. It was the first time we had been together since 2010.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> something has already managed to swipe one of my little ducklings... so I’m getting some Geese! I have located one large African grey male that I’m getting tomorrow to start gaurd duty right away and I’m going to pick up 4 goslings this morning raise.. pretty Soon my pasture will be decorated with large birds!
> wishing everyone a great day!


Sounds like a plan. Sorry about your little duckling. I like geese as guard birds too. They're worth their weight in gold


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Y’all are good for my soul!! Lol... I saw an ad on Craigslist for free llamas... it was all I could do not to get them.. I love the idea of an alpaca or even a donkey but then my Maintenence goes way up with grooming and hoof trimming and feed!!! Lol... big dogs apparently pay no attention and cinder is with me all day.
> 
> but I need a small guard that can patrol my yard as well. the culprit here must be a snake or weasel or something of that nature.. It Apparently has no interest in my chicks.. they have been out daily for for a little while now.. either way, the ducks are on lock down and the game camera goes up this afternoon..
> 
> Large African gander arrives at 7:30 tomorrow and I’ll put him in then coop until the babies are bigger.... and I’ll bring up 4 goslings behind him...


My hat's off to you! You get after it. I'm small & could patrol, but I'm afraid of snakes & don't see well in the dark. And if you've got mosquitos, I'd cost you a ton in bug spray. Oh, .....never mind!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> That's to bad.?
> So the geese will ward off the critters?


I read that they are excellent.. as a kid, I remember them being mean as hell.. I also read that if you raise them, they are very affectionate.. they know who’s who and have an excellent memory.. we shall see...


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I read that they are excellent.. as a kid, I remember them being mean as hell.. I also read that if you raise them, they are very affectionate.. they know who’s who and have an excellent memory.. we shall see...


I remember being chased by a giant swan pair when I was teenager. I was trying to fish on a private pond that obviously they guarded


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I remember being chased by a giant swan pair when I was teenager. I was trying to fish on a private pond that obviously they guarded


That happened to me also. Swans do have a attitude.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - Friday again!
Sunny here bit still very cold; 0C overnight with some areas down to -4C. 
It will be warm enough to peg the washing out to dry though so I'd better get on with it.
Have a good day and see you later.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! Hope everyone has a fabulous day.. TGIF


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Sun is about to rise, but it’s another chilly start here in Maryland. Temps about 37F/3C to start and only going to reach 15C. Perfect weed & grass growing temps.

We have been busy busy busy working on our other rental house to get it ready to sell. We’ve had this house as a rental for a good 15 years or so, sooooooooo, lots of work to get it up to snuff to sell. By the time we are done, there will be a new roof, new windows, everything painted, new carpeting, all new kitchen appliances, updated garage door mechanisms, lighting fixtures & landscaping. Whew. Lots to do.

Ogh yes, wifey wants to powerwash & stain the back garden deck.

Enjoy your Friday.!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Sun is about to rise, but it’s another chilly start here in Maryland. Temps about 37F/3C to start and only going to reach 15C. Perfect weed & grass growing temps.
> 
> We have been busy busy busy working on our other rental house to get it ready to sell. We’ve had this house as a rental for a good 15 years or so, sooooooooo, lots of work to get it up to snuff to sell. By the time we are done, there will be a new roof, new windows, everything painted, new carpeting, all new kitchen appliances, updated garage door mechanisms, lighting fixtures & landscaping. Whew. Lots to do.
> 
> Ogh yes, wifey wants to powerwash & stain the back garden deck.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday.!


Oh I feel for you! I just finished the remodel on my Grandparents house. They built that house in the early 80’s... I did new roof, flooring, walls, kitchen.. lighting.. ughh..

it was such a relief to finish and turn it over to property management. They had it leased within two weeks) got my first payment this week! Anyway, spring brings the season. We will begin the power washing and deep cleaning on our place as well ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I read that they are excellent.. as a kid, I remember them being mean as hell.. I also read that if you raise them, they are very affectionate.. they know who’s who and have an excellent memory.. we shall see...


Geese really are good at shewing off snakes. They just stand over them and the snake gets the heck out of dodge. I've watched it happen in Florida. I think snakes are afraid of most birds because some of them prey on them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

*House Rehab/Update:* Soo, as with these kinds of projects, a ton of upfront work to get done. A ton of estimates from contractors all with different ideas, fix or replace, everyone “wants/expects” new/stainless steel appliances. Keep the countertops or go with a new look or granite....plus landscaping, keep the old shed or dismantle...

But first the nuts n bolts of taking all the lights, fixtures and I had to defuse this 1969’s bomb hidden in our wall!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> *House Rehab/Update:* Soo, as with these kinds of projects, a ton of upfront work to get done. A ton of estimates from contractors all with different ideas, fix or replace, everyone “wants/expects” new/stainless steel appliances. Keep the countertops or go with a new look or granite....plus landscaping, keep the old shed or dismantle...
> 
> But first the nuts n bolts of taking all the lights, fixtures and I had to defuse this 1969’s bomb hidden in our wall!
> 
> View attachment 323307


Is that really what I think it is? A speaker? Wow


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> something has already managed to swipe one of my little ducklings... so I’m getting some Geese! I have located one large African grey male that I’m getting tomorrow to start gaurd duty right away and I’m going to pick up 4 goslings this morning raise.. pretty Soon my pasture will be decorated with large birds!
> wishing everyone a great day!


You are so sneaky!? I just now noticed where that little darling is ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Is that really what I think it is? A speaker? Wow



Better yet, a full house intercom system & this was the main control panel in the Commander’s Room (aka the kitchen). Not only intercom, but you could pipe music into all the rooms too. Ps - two way speaker system... All before wifi !


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Better yet, a full house intercom system & this was the main control panel in the Commander’s Room (aka the kitchen). Not only intercom, but you could pipe music into all the rooms too. Ps - two way speaker system... All before wifi !


Yea surround sound ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - Friday again!
> Sunny here bit still very cold; 0C overnight with some areas down to -4C.
> It will be warm enough to peg the washing out to dry though so I'd better get on with it.
> Have a good day and see you later.


It got down to 40f here which is way warmer than you but I still couldn't stick my nose out the door. I'm still wishing Friday didn't come around so quickly. Life is flying by. But I guess time flies when you're having fun.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> *House Rehab/Update:* Soo, as with these kinds of projects, a ton of upfront work to get done. A ton of estimates from contractors all with different ideas, fix or replace, everyone “wants/expects” new/stainless steel appliances. Keep the countertops or go with a new look or granite....plus landscaping, keep the old shed or dismantle...
> 
> But first the nuts n bolts of taking all the lights, fixtures and I had to defuse this 1969’s bomb hidden in our wall!
> 
> View attachment 323307


Personally I wouldn't do anything that doesn't actually need doing because the new owners may want to put their own stamp on it. Then again you may get someone who wants it all done for them. Difficult to know what to do for the best really.?‍


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Weather still the same - sunny but cold. 
We could probably do with some rain now, the river is pretty low, but I don't think there's any in the forecast for the next week. or so. 
Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Sun is about to rise, but it’s another chilly start here in Maryland. Temps about 37F/3C to start and only going to reach 15C. Perfect weed & grass growing temps.
> 
> We have been busy busy busy working on our other rental house to get it ready to sell. We’ve had this house as a rental for a good 15 years or so, sooooooooo, lots of work to get it up to snuff to sell. By the time we are done, there will be a new roof, new windows, everything painted, new carpeting, all new kitchen appliances, updated garage door mechanisms, lighting fixtures & landscaping. Whew. Lots to do.
> 
> Ogh yes, wifey wants to powerwash & stain the back garden deck.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday.!


Wish I had the capability to help you. I miss doing that type of work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Better yet, a full house intercom system & this was the main control panel in the Commander’s Room (aka the kitchen). Not only intercom, but you could pipe music into all the rooms too. Ps - two way speaker system... All before wifi !


Aw. That makes sense. I couldn't understand why a speaker needed so many wires.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Oh I feel for you! I just finished the remodel on my Grandparents house. They built that house in the early 80’s... I did new roof, flooring, walls, kitchen.. lighting.. ughh..
> 
> it was such a relief to finish and turn it over to property management. They had it leased within two weeks) got my first payment this week! Anyway, spring brings the season. We will begin the power washing and deep cleaning on our place as well ?


Rose and I are going to power wash my sister's patio and fence next week. There is a handyman at her place doing odds and ends. Even though it's not my place to do so. I am about to fire the guy. He is not doing things to my standards. ?
What he has done is ok, but not to my liking. My niece who owns the townhouse is in New Jersey. So I am being her eyes. She is insistent not for me to do anything because of my condition. As long as the handyman does things correctly and doesn't cut corners. I will keep my mouth shut. It's just the little details that bother me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> *House Rehab/Update:* Soo, as with these kinds of projects, a ton of upfront work to get done. A ton of estimates from contractors all with different ideas, fix or replace, everyone “wants/expects” new/stainless steel appliances. Keep the countertops or go with a new look or granite....plus landscaping, keep the old shed or dismantle...
> 
> But first the nuts n bolts of taking all the lights, fixtures and I had to defuse this 1969’s bomb hidden in our wall!
> 
> View attachment 323307


When we remodeled this house. It was going to be a flip to make some money. When we were doing the kitchen. We were deciding between formica or granite for the countertops. We went on a trip to the Philippines. So after spending so much money in the Philippines. We went with formica. I had about 600 dollars in materials and did the work myself. So that was a lot cheaper than granite. But since the accident this house was not a flip anymore. We will have granite installed some day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, I got in a little trouble because I slept in my recliner all night. ?
I was to lazy to go to bed. Rose doesn't like waking up and me not being in bed. She keeps getting up and checking on me. To make sure I am alright. ?
Sometimes when I am in bed, laying there awake. She will put her hand on my chest to make sure I am breathing. She gets alarmed because I am not snoring. ?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, I got in a little trouble because I slept in my recliner all night. ?
> I was to lazy to go to bed. Rose doesn't like waking up and me not being in bed. She keeps getting up and checking on me. To make sure I am alright. ?
> Sometimes when I am in bed, laying there awake. She will put her hand on my chest to make sure I am breathing. She gets alarmed because I am not snoring. ?


I've developed a pretty good snore if I lay on my back in the recliner, not so much on my side.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, I got in a little trouble because I slept in my recliner all night. ?
> I was to lazy to go to bed. Rose doesn't like waking up and me not being in bed. She keeps getting up and checking on me. To make sure I am alright. ?
> Sometimes when I am in bed, laying there awake. She will put her hand on my chest to make sure I am breathing. She gets alarmed because I am not snoring. ?


That's so sweet. She is adorable.? Someone picked the right name.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I are going to power wash my sister's patio and fence next week. There is a handyman at her place doing odds and ends. Even though it's not my place to do so. I am about to fire the guy. He is not doing things to my standards. ?
> What he has done is ok, but not to my liking. My niece who owns the townhouse is in New Jersey. So I am being her eyes. She is insistent not for me to do anything because of my condition. As long as the handyman does things correctly and doesn't cut corners. I will keep my mouth shut. It's just the little details that bother me.


I know what you mean there. I have to hire people now to do things I used to be able to do myself. It's really frustrating when they are getting paid and don't do the best they can do on the job. It's a lack of respect for the employer.


----------



## JoesMum

Good eve all. JoesDad and I got up early to spend a long day at Elmley Nature Reserve in the north of our county. We had a fabulous day. The sun wasn’t warm and the wind was cold, but still a really good day.

I set up a one pot casserole in the slow cooker before we left. It was a good move. So good to come home to delicious smelling ready cooked dinner.

Lapwing chick



Male Shoveler



Brown Hare



Male Reed Bunting




Coot giving us the evil eye from her nest



Avocet




Male Shelduck



Cattle Egret



Brent Goose


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good eve all. JoesDad and I got up early to spend a long day at Elmley Nature Reserve in the north of our county. We had a fabulous day. The sun wasn’t warm and the wind was cold, but still a really good day.
> 
> I set up a one pot casserole in the slow cooker before we left. It was a good move. So good to come home to delicious smelling ready cooked dinner.
> 
> Lapwing chick
> View attachment 323341
> 
> 
> Male Shoveler
> View attachment 323342
> 
> 
> Brown Hare
> View attachment 323343
> 
> 
> Male Reed Bunting
> View attachment 323344
> View attachment 323345
> 
> 
> Coot giving us the evil eye from her nest
> View attachment 323346
> 
> 
> Avocet
> View attachment 323347
> View attachment 323348
> 
> 
> Male Shelduck
> View attachment 323349
> 
> 
> Cattle Egret
> View attachment 323350
> 
> 
> Brent Goose
> View attachment 323351



Some good looking birds there. Looks like you had a perfect day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good Evening All.

After a few cold days, it was scheduled to warm up today and winds calmer. My friend and I got back out on the water and did a decent 10 miles in great conditions.

Hard to just pick one or two pix to share.








Lots of Geese nesting these days..


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good Evening All.
> 
> After a few cold days, it was scheduled to warm up today and winds calmer. My friend and I got back out on the water and did a decent 10 miles in great conditions.
> 
> Hard to just pick one or two pix to share.
> 
> View attachment 323352
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323353
> 
> 
> Lots of Geese nesting these days..
> 
> View attachment 323360


We hd a few Canada Geese in that position too. Hoping we hadn’t seen them on the nest as they kept their heads down ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, cant get to sleep. I have run out of sheep to count..?
Maybe I will try geese!???????
or ducks?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, cant get to sleep. I have run out of sheep to count..?
> Maybe I will try geese!???????
> or ducks?


It's only 10.15 here so must be really early where you are Ray.
Is it pain keeping you awake or just one of those nights when the brain won't switch off?
Hope it's not pain.
I would offer to sing you a lullaby but that would set all the cats in the neighbourhood off. 
If I can't switch off I read until I feel my eyes closing, or use headphones and listen to some relaxing music. Pink Floyd's Division Bell album usually works for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all on what is another cold and sunny morning here. 
Lola is up and about. 
He actually stepped out into the garden yesterday and lay in a sunny patch near the door, but only for about 5 mins - still it's a start.
Maybe he'll venture out a bit further or stay a bit longer out in the big, bad, scary world today. 
Hope you all have a good and peaceful Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It's only 10.15 here so must be really early where you are Ray.
> Is it pain keeping you awake or just one of those nights when the brain won't switch off?
> Hope it's not pain.
> I would offer to sing you a lullaby but that would set all the cats in the neighbourhood off.
> If I can't switch off I read until I feel my eyes closing, or use headphones and listen to some relaxing music. Pink Floyd's Division Bell album usually works for me.


It is the phantom pains. Tried my mirror therapy but it wouldn't subside the pain enough in my arm.Yeah it was about 4:30 am when I posted. Ran out of ducks to count. So I switched to lizards. ?
Rose just got up so I guess I will get up. And eat breakfast with her. Maybe I will get a afternoon nap. ?
At least when I go fishing, if I can't sleep I can fish all night. ??????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday. We’re off on our roadtrip to get our second round of COVID vaccines. ??

Back in many hours.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It's only 10.15 here so must be really early where you are Ray.
> Is it pain keeping you awake or just one of those nights when the brain won't switch off?
> Hope it's not pain.
> I would offer to sing you a lullaby but that would set all the cats in the neighbourhood off.
> If I can't switch off I read until I feel my eyes closing, or use headphones and listen to some relaxing music. Pink Floyd's Division Bell album usually works for me.


Definitely will try the Pink Floyd album!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

*I Love this Japanese Doctor*~??

*Q*: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true?
*A*: Heart only good for so many beats, and that's it... Don't waste time on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; its like saying you extend life of a car by driving faster. Want to live longer?
Take nap.

*Q*: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?
*A*: Oh no. Wine made from fruit. Fruit very good. Brandy distilled wine, that means they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Grain good too.
Bottoms up!

*Q*: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?
*A*: Can't think of one, sorry.
My philosophy: No pain...good!

*Q*: Aren't fried foods bad for you?
*A*: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food fried in vegetable oil.
How getting more vegetable be bad?

*Q*: Is chocolate bad for me?
*A*: You crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable!
It best feel-good food around!

*Q*: Is swimming good for your figure?
*A*: If swimming good for figure,
explain whale to me.

*Q*: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle?
*A*: Hey! 'Round' is also a shape!

Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.

And remember:

Finally the Japanese Doctor summed up: Look mister, Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Beer in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride my life was"!!!!!?
Eat whatever you like because you will still DIE, don't allow motivational speakers deceive you.

1. The inventor of the treadmill had died at the age of 54

2. The inventor of gymnastics died at the age of 57

3. The world bodybuilding champion died at the age of 41

4. The best footballer in the world Maradona, died at the age of 60.

BUT

5. The KFC inventor died at 94.

6. Inventor of Nutella brand died at the age of 88

7. Imagine, cigarette maker Winston died at the age of 102

8. The inventor of opium died at the age of 116 in an earthquake

9. Hennessey inventor dies at 98. 

How did these doctors come to the conclusion that exercise prolongs life?

The rabbit is always jumping up and down but it lives for only 2 years and the turtle that doesn’t exercise at all, lives 400 years.

So, Take some rest, Chill, Stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life. You will still die.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday. We’re off on our roadtrip to get our second round of COVID vaccines. ??
> 
> Back in many hours.


Yay!!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> *I Love this Japanese Doctor*~??
> 
> *Q*: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true?
> *A*: Heart only good for so many beats, and that's it... Don't waste time on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; its like saying you extend life of a car by driving faster. Want to live longer?
> Take nap.
> 
> *Q*: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?
> *A*: Oh no. Wine made from fruit. Fruit very good. Brandy distilled wine, that means they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Grain good too.
> Bottoms up!
> 
> *Q*: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?
> *A*: Can't think of one, sorry.
> My philosophy: No pain...good!
> 
> *Q*: Aren't fried foods bad for you?
> *A*: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food fried in vegetable oil.
> How getting more vegetable be bad?
> 
> *Q*: Is chocolate bad for me?
> *A*: You crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable!
> It best feel-good food around!
> 
> *Q*: Is swimming good for your figure?
> *A*: If swimming good for figure,
> explain whale to me.
> 
> *Q*: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle?
> *A*: Hey! 'Round' is also a shape!
> 
> Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.
> 
> And remember:
> 
> Finally the Japanese Doctor summed up: Look mister, Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Beer in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride my life was"!!!!!?
> Eat whatever you like because you will still DIE, don't allow motivational speakers deceive you.
> 
> 1. The inventor of the treadmill had died at the age of 54
> 
> 2. The inventor of gymnastics died at the age of 57
> 
> 3. The world bodybuilding champion died at the age of 41
> 
> 4. The best footballer in the world Maradona, died at the age of 60.
> 
> BUT
> 
> 5. The KFC inventor died at 94.
> 
> 6. Inventor of Nutella brand died at the age of 88
> 
> 7. Imagine, cigarette maker Winston died at the age of 102
> 
> 8. The inventor of opium died at the age of 116 in an earthquake
> 
> 9. Hennessey inventor dies at 98.
> 
> How did these doctors come to the conclusion that exercise prolongs life?
> 
> The rabbit is always jumping up and down but it lives for only 2 years and the turtle that doesn’t exercise at all, lives 400 years.
> 
> So, Take some rest, Chill, Stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life. You will still die.


You forgot someone
James Fuller Fixx Was credited with starting the jogging revolution! He died at 54


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> *I Love this Japanese Doctor*~??
> 
> *Q*: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true?
> *A*: Heart only good for so many beats, and that's it... Don't waste time on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; its like saying you extend life of a car by driving faster. Want to live longer?
> Take nap.
> 
> *Q*: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?
> *A*: Oh no. Wine made from fruit. Fruit very good. Brandy distilled wine, that means they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Grain good too.
> Bottoms up!
> 
> *Q*: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?
> *A*: Can't think of one, sorry.
> My philosophy: No pain...good!
> 
> *Q*: Aren't fried foods bad for you?
> *A*: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food fried in vegetable oil.
> How getting more vegetable be bad?
> 
> *Q*: Is chocolate bad for me?
> *A*: You crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable!
> It best feel-good food around!
> 
> *Q*: Is swimming good for your figure?
> *A*: If swimming good for figure,
> explain whale to me.
> 
> *Q*: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle?
> *A*: Hey! 'Round' is also a shape!
> 
> Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.
> 
> And remember:
> 
> Finally the Japanese Doctor summed up: Look mister, Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Beer in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride my life was"!!!!!?
> Eat whatever you like because you will still DIE, don't allow motivational speakers deceive you.
> 
> 1. The inventor of the treadmill had died at the age of 54
> 
> 2. The inventor of gymnastics died at the age of 57
> 
> 3. The world bodybuilding champion died at the age of 41
> 
> 4. The best footballer in the world Maradona, died at the age of 60.
> 
> BUT
> 
> 5. The KFC inventor died at 94.
> 
> 6. Inventor of Nutella brand died at the age of 88
> 
> 7. Imagine, cigarette maker Winston died at the age of 102
> 
> 8. The inventor of opium died at the age of 116 in an earthquake
> 
> 9. Hennessey inventor dies at 98.
> 
> How did these doctors come to the conclusion that exercise prolongs life?
> 
> The rabbit is always jumping up and down but it lives for only 2 years and the turtle that doesn’t exercise at all, lives 400 years.
> 
> So, Take some rest, Chill, Stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life. You will still die.


OMG, Ray... that is priceless!! 

Maybe there's something going on in another dimension. I am back to pre-surgery pain levels, not much sleep & hubby is achy, achy, achy.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday. We’re off on our roadtrip to get our second round of COVID vaccines. ??
> 
> Back in many hours.


That's not too long to wait. 
I'm still waiting for my second - there's a 12 week gap between ours. 
Have a safe trip.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely will try the Pink Floyd album!?


Maybe I should sing to you - the pain of that will distract you from the phantom pains.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We have spent today shifting things round upstairs as part of my grand plan to get a double bed in my son’s bedroom.
First step involves moving a lot of things out!

That got interrupted by me needing to take a pigeon to the rescue. It was sat in our pond and didn’t attempt to fly away when I went out to the garden. I caught it far too easily, so it now in the best place to get treatment for whatever the problem turns be.

I hope your pain subsides and you can get some sleep Ray.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And we are back from receiving COVID shot #2. Didnt even have to get out of our car this time. Rolled right into the site, checked or QR code and straight into a quonset hut type tent. Arms out, shots given. Shot records updated. Done.

One fun fact....on the way over we drove right near two very dark Sika deer by the road. First time ive ever seen this type of deer.

 Maryland's exotic sika deer (pronounced SEE-kuh) is native to southern Japan, and first appeared on Maryland's lower Eastern Shore when Clement Henry released them on James Island in 1916.

 Today, sika deer (_Cervus nippon yakushimae_) inhabit all of the lower Eastern Shore counties, with the highest density located in the marshes and wetlands of southern Dorchester County. Sika deer were also released and established populations on Assateague Island during the 1920's.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For all the kayaking fans, here‘s two minute slide show of water, trees, geese, flowers, weeds and sky. Some blue, some cloudy.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> *I Love this Japanese Doctor*~??
> 
> *Q*: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true?
> *A*: Heart only good for so many beats, and that's it... Don't waste time on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; its like saying you extend life of a car by driving faster. Want to live longer?
> Take nap.
> 
> *Q*: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?
> *A*: Oh no. Wine made from fruit. Fruit very good. Brandy distilled wine, that means they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Grain good too.
> Bottoms up!
> 
> *Q*: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?
> *A*: Can't think of one, sorry.
> My philosophy: No pain...good!
> 
> *Q*: Aren't fried foods bad for you?
> *A*: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food fried in vegetable oil.
> How getting more vegetable be bad?
> 
> *Q*: Is chocolate bad for me?
> *A*: You crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable!
> It best feel-good food around!
> 
> *Q*: Is swimming good for your figure?
> *A*: If swimming good for figure,
> explain whale to me.
> 
> *Q*: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle?
> *A*: Hey! 'Round' is also a shape!
> 
> Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.
> 
> And remember:
> 
> Finally the Japanese Doctor summed up: Look mister, Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Beer in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride my life was"!!!!!?
> Eat whatever you like because you will still DIE, don't allow motivational speakers deceive you.
> 
> 1. The inventor of the treadmill had died at the age of 54
> 
> 2. The inventor of gymnastics died at the age of 57
> 
> 3. The world bodybuilding champion died at the age of 41
> 
> 4. The best footballer in the world Maradona, died at the age of 60.
> 
> BUT
> 
> 5. The KFC inventor died at 94.
> 
> 6. Inventor of Nutella brand died at the age of 88
> 
> 7. Imagine, cigarette maker Winston died at the age of 102
> 
> 8. The inventor of opium died at the age of 116 in an earthquake
> 
> 9. Hennessey inventor dies at 98.
> 
> How did these doctors come to the conclusion that exercise prolongs life?
> 
> The rabbit is always jumping up and down but it lives for only 2 years and the turtle that doesn’t exercise at all, lives 400 years.
> 
> So, Take some rest, Chill, Stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life. You will still die.


Amen amen amen! Joy makes you live longer.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And we are back from receiving COVID shot #2. Didnt even have to get out of our car this time. Rolled right into the site, checked or QR code and straight into a quonset hut type tent. Arms out, shots given. Shot records updated. Done.
> 
> One fun fact....on the way over we drove right near two very dark Sika deer by the road. First time ive ever seen this type of deer.
> 
> Maryland's exotic sika deer (pronounced SEE-kuh) is native to southern Japan, and first appeared on Maryland's lower Eastern Shore when Clement Henry released them on James Island in 1916.
> 
> Today, sika deer (_Cervus nippon yakushimae_) inhabit all of the lower Eastern Shore counties, with the highest density located in the marshes and wetlands of southern Dorchester County. Sika deer were also released and established populations on Assateague Island during the 1920's.


I have to look them up now ?


----------



## Lyn W

Big news.
Lola spent about 15 mins basking in the sun today - he wouldn't actually go out but found a lovely sunny spot just inside the door and stretched out all 4 legs there. ??
Hopefully he'll get the hang of being a tortoise again soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> OMG, Ray... that is priceless!!
> 
> Maybe there's something going on in another dimension. I am back to pre-surgery pain levels, not much sleep & hubby is achy, achy, achy.


Sorry for you and your hubby's pains.? Are you going to have a surgery soon?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Big news.
> Lola spent about 15 mins basking in the sun today - he wouldn't actually go out but found a lovely sunny spot just inside the door and stretched out all 4 legs there. ??
> Hopefully he'll get the hang of being a tortoise again soon.


Sapphire does the same stuff ? He begs to go outside and then just sits inside the door to his hidey hut. Or hiding under a weed.? I have to make sure of where he is before I step inside he hides so well. So YOU and I have weird torts?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire does the same stuff ? He begs to go outside and then just sits inside the door to his hidey hut. Or hiding under a weed.? I have to make sure of where he is before I step inside he hides so well. So YOU and I have weird torts?


Opo hasn't got a summer routine figured out yet. Some days he won't come out of his hide until noon. Even with food just a foot away. Then some mornings he is up by 8am and scratching at the patio door for food. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all
Another week begins.
Lola has been up and about, nibbled his food but then headed back off into his hide. 
It's going to be warmer today, so maybe that will encourage him to look for his sunny spot again later. 

I have a car full of rubbish to take to the tip/dump but I may leave it until tomorrow morning in the hope that the queue will be shorter. It's usually pretty busy after the weekend when everyone has been clearing out, especially since my nearest tip is closed on a Sunday. So I'll carry on clearing out and see if I can squeeze even more in to my little Fiesta.

Have a good Monday whatever you have planned.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday all. Experiencing a bit of COVID arm syndrome. Upper arm area a lot more achy than the first shot. Something is working.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Monday all. Experiencing a bit of COVID arm syndrome. Upper arm area a lot more achy than the first shot. Something is working.


I had the Moderna and had the next day BLAHS!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last night’s Vietnamese veggie wraps.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo hasn't got a summer routine figured out yet. Some days he won't come out of his hide until noon. Even with food just a foot away. Then some mornings he is up by 8am and scratching at the patio door for food. ?


I guess we're not any better at it either. One day you need a coat and later that day you don't. I've been hearing that when you see dandelions it means the underground has warmed up to at least 50° so... I guess since they crawl around on the ground they know best.?


----------



## Cathie G

Y


Maro2Bear said:


> Last night’s Vietnamese veggie wraps.
> View attachment 323449


Yummy! I love spring rolls with no meat.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Last night’s Vietnamese veggie wraps.
> View attachment 323449


Oh I love those. There is a vietnamese restaurant here we frequent often. (Before covid)


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all
> Another week begins.
> Lola has been up and about, nibbled his food but then headed back off into his hide.
> It's going to be warmer today, so maybe that will encourage him to look for his sunny spot again later.
> 
> I have a car full of rubbish to take to the tip/dump but I may leave it until tomorrow morning in the hope that the queue will be shorter. It's usually pretty busy after the weekend when everyone has been clearing out, especially since my nearest tip is closed on a Sunday. So I'll carry on clearing out and see if I can squeeze even more in to my little Fiesta.
> 
> Have a good Monday whatever you have planned.


Yep my motto is always put off until tomorrow what should have been done yesterday. If you don't feel like it. It'll get done in the good Lords time.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I always figure it will always be there...iffin I decided to do it...whatever.


----------



## EllieMay

I’m seeing a bit of spring from everyone! Luv it. I have been on a high protein / low calorie diet for just over a week now. That and exercise has been effective and Ive dropped a few lbs.. sure is a lot harder coming off than it is putting on ?..

today, I introduced my goslings amd ducklings to the big Gander. He had settled in nicely and we are a very warm 70F today.. I have never seen anything like it! It was an instant bond for him. The babies were reluctant to leave my lap and all his “talking frightened them at first. He finally accepted that they weren’t leaving me and come on over to do some grooming.. on me and them ?... after some time, I left them under his very watchful eye to go and get some work done. I checked on them intermittently and he’s herding them close and staying right with them. It’s amazing! I will bring them back in before dark.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> I’m seeing a bit of spring from everyone! Luv it. I have been on a high protein / low calorie diet for just over a week now. That and exercise has been effective and Ive dropped a few lbs.. sure is a lot harder coming off than it is putting on ?..
> 
> today, I introduced my goslings amd ducklings to the big Gander. He had settled in nicely and we are a very warm 70F today.. I have never seen anything like it! It was an instant bond for him. The babies were reluctant to leave my lap and all his “talking frightened them at first. He finally accepted that they weren’t leaving me and come on over to do some grooming.. on me and them ?... after some time, I left them under his very watchful eye to go and get some work done. I checked on them intermittently and he’s herding them close and staying right with them. It’s amazing! I will bring them back in before dark.
> View attachment 323467


Cute! Like a proud Papa !


----------



## SKOLsuper

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Ru on drugs


----------



## Lyn W

SKOLsuper said:


> Ru on drugs


You don't have to be mad to post here but it helps.?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m seeing a bit of spring from everyone! Luv it. I have been on a high protein / low calorie diet for just over a week now. That and exercise has been effective and Ive dropped a few lbs.. sure is a lot harder coming off than it is putting on ?..
> 
> today, I introduced my goslings amd ducklings to the big Gander. He had settled in nicely and we are a very warm 70F today.. I have never seen anything like it! It was an instant bond for him. The babies were reluctant to leave my lap and all his “talking frightened them at first. He finally accepted that they weren’t leaving me and come on over to do some grooming.. on me and them ?... after some time, I left them under his very watchful eye to go and get some work done. I checked on them intermittently and he’s herding them close and staying right with them. It’s amazing! I will bring them back in before dark.
> View attachment 323467


He's lovely and obviously taking his Guard Gander role very seriously!!


----------



## JoesMum

SKOLsuper said:


> Ru on drugs


Hello and welcome to the CDR. I’m Linda and I live in Kent in South East England.

We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.

Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.

It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment. 

Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cool, but a very sunny start to our day here. Birds are singing, grass is greening & growing. But, tomorrow stormy, possible thunderstorms.

Have fun.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I’m seeing a bit of spring from everyone! Luv it. I have been on a high protein / low calorie diet for just over a week now. That and exercise has been effective and Ive dropped a few lbs.. sure is a lot harder coming off than it is putting on ?..
> 
> today, I introduced my goslings amd ducklings to the big Gander. He had settled in nicely and we are a very warm 70F today.. I have never seen anything like it! It was an instant bond for him. The babies were reluctant to leave my lap and all his “talking frightened them at first. He finally accepted that they weren’t leaving me and come on over to do some grooming.. on me and them ?... after some time, I left them under his very watchful eye to go and get some work done. I checked on them intermittently and he’s herding them close and staying right with them. It’s amazing! I will bring them back in before dark.
> View attachment 323467



Gorgeous! Just ...gorgeous!!!
I love the big daddy!
But my fav... has to be there s one... and his little butt. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. It's a new dentist, one that's closer to my house, and I'm obsessing a little - will I be able to find it? What time should I leave? Will I like him? Will it hurt?, etc. etc. And that got me to thinking about when I was a kid.

I grew up in San Francisco, and I was a 'kid' about 70 years ago. We lived at the far southern end of San Francisco, across the street from the Cow Palace. I had to take a bus to school (elementary school) - not a school bus, but the regular SF Municipal bus. It took about a half hour to get to school from my house.

So, back to the dentist. I don't remember anyone ever going with me to the dentist, who was in downtown San Francisco. I would get on the bus down at the corner, ride that bus up to Mission Street (about 15 minutes), transfer to another bus that went down Mission Street to Third and Market (almost to Fisherman's Wharf), then walk several blocks in down town San Francisco to the dentist.

Times have sure changed. I don't think there are any places in the U.S. anymore where an elementary school age kid could go by himself on the city bus, transferring to another bus safely. 

By the time I was in high school I had to transfer busses twice before I got to school. . . over an hour.

I've never been on a bus here in Clovis/Fresno. But the busses here have a whole route they follow, taking one all over the city. The busses in San Francisco just go straight up one street, for miles and miles.

Going to a new dentist has dredged up all sorts of memories from my past. Do you all think I'm going to live through this new experience? We'll see. . .


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. It's a new dentist, one that's closer to my house, and I'm obsessing a little - will I be able to find it? What time should I leave? Will I like him? Will it hurt?, etc. etc. And that got me to thinking about when I was a kid.
> 
> I grew up in San Francisco, and I was a 'kid' about 70 years ago. We lived at the far southern end of San Francisco, across the street from the Cow Palace. I had to take a bus to school (elementary school) - not a school bus, but the regular SF Municipal bus. It took about a half hour to get to school from my house.
> 
> So, back to the dentist. I don't remember anyone ever going with me to the dentist, who was in downtown San Francisco. I would get on the bus down at the corner, ride that bus up to Mission Street (about 15 minutes), transfer to another bus that went down Mission Street to Third and Market (almost to Fisherman's Wharf), then walk several blocks in down town San Francisco to the dentist.
> 
> Times have sure changed. I don't think there are any places in the U.S. anymore where an elementary school age kid could go by himself on the city bus, transferring to another bus safely.
> 
> By the time I was in high school I had to transfer busses twice before I got to school. . . over an hour.
> 
> I've never been on a bus here in Clovis/Fresno. But the busses here have a whole route they follow, taking one all over the city. The busses in San Francisco just go straight up one street, for miles and miles.
> 
> Going to a new dentist has dredged up all sorts of memories from my past. Do you all think I'm going to live through this new experience? We'll see. . .


My Dentist's practice got bought by a new Dentist and so far she has done very well on prepping a crown each for the wife and I. The old dentist was all about the add ons-teeth whitening and straightening etc. Heck I am 50 and grew up in Ohio so my teeth are more of an earth tone than white! I always wanted a silver tooth like Jaws from James Bond.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. It's a new dentist, one that's closer to my house, and I'm obsessing a little - will I be able to find it? What time should I leave? Will I like him? Will it hurt?, etc. etc. And that got me to thinking about when I was a kid.
> 
> I grew up in San Francisco, and I was a 'kid' about 70 years ago. We lived at the far southern end of San Francisco, across the street from the Cow Palace. I had to take a bus to school (elementary school) - not a school bus, but the regular SF Municipal bus. It took about a half hour to get to school from my house.
> 
> So, back to the dentist. I don't remember anyone ever going with me to the dentist, who was in downtown San Francisco. I would get on the bus down at the corner, ride that bus up to Mission Street (about 15 minutes), transfer to another bus that went down Mission Street to Third and Market (almost to Fisherman's Wharf), then walk several blocks in down town San Francisco to the dentist.
> 
> Times have sure changed. I don't think there are any places in the U.S. anymore where an elementary school age kid could go by himself on the city bus, transferring to another bus safely.
> 
> By the time I was in high school I had to transfer busses twice before I got to school. . . over an hour.
> 
> I've never been on a bus here in Clovis/Fresno. But the busses here have a whole route they follow, taking one all over the city. The busses in San Francisco just go straight up one street, for miles and miles.
> 
> Going to a new dentist has dredged up all sorts of memories from my past. Do you all think I'm going to live through this new experience? We'll see. . .


Good luck hope he's a good one and not too much treatment needed.
I have a long overdue appointment that you've reminded me I must book.
I had to cancel my last in Feb 2020 because I had a cold and cough, then my brother was ill followed by lockdown. They did ring me at the end of Sept to let me know they were taking appointments again but I was due to have my knee op and the melanoma removal, so couldn't book. By the time I was ready to go we were back in lockdown. 
Last year some dentists were adding an additional charge of £30 for their own PPE and another £30 to sell patients a mask!!!! Daylight robbery!
If I remember I'll ring tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It definitely feels like spring today with the sun and warmer temps - set to continue into next week at least. We really need some rain now for the wildlife. 

Lola has taken the plunge into tortoisehood and been right out in the garden, demolishing clumps of dandies and clover and basking in the sun. He hasn't wanted to stay out there for long and still needs the security of being able to come back in. Some noisy sparrows landed near him and he made a quick dash for the house like a big wuss, but it's lovely to see him out there and it's a massive step forward for him. I'm sure he'll eventually get used to the birds.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry for you and your hubby's pains.? Are you going to have a surgery soon?


No, I'm 6 months post-surgery & it's looking like permanent sciatica nerve damage due to not being able to get medical care when I needed it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

SKOLsuper said:


> Ru on drugs


You found the originator of CDR.( @ Tidgy's Dad) As you can see this can be a crazy place.???? Enjoy!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I always figure it will always be there...iffin I decided to do it...whatever.


The longer it's there, I wind up feeling nagged. So...if I leave it in front of my face, I'll eventually get er done ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m seeing a bit of spring from everyone! Luv it. I have been on a high protein / low calorie diet for just over a week now. That and exercise has been effective and Ive dropped a few lbs.. sure is a lot harder coming off than it is putting on ?..
> 
> today, I introduced my goslings amd ducklings to the big Gander. He had settled in nicely and we are a very warm 70F today.. I have never seen anything like it! It was an instant bond for him. The babies were reluctant to leave my lap and all his “talking frightened them at first. He finally accepted that they weren’t leaving me and come on over to do some grooming.. on me and them ?... after some time, I left them under his very watchful eye to go and get some work done. I checked on them intermittently and he’s herding them close and staying right with them. It’s amazing! I will bring them back in before dark.
> View attachment 323467


Cool ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> No, I'm 6 months post-surgery & it's looking like permanent sciatica nerve damage due to not being able to get medical care when I needed it.


Oh that's to bad. Sciatica nerve pain is no fun. I have been putting off my lower back pain. There have been other parts of my body I needed to tend to first. I am gonna wait till I can't stand it anymore. Had L4,L5,S1 in my lower back operated on about 10 years ago. 
Hope you feel better.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> You found the originator of CDR.( @ Tidgy's Dad) As you can see this can be a crazy place.???? Enjoy!


Hehehe ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good luck hope he's a good one and not too much treatment needed.
> I have a long overdue appointment that you've reminded me I must book.
> I had to cancel my last in Feb 2020 because I had a cold and cough, then my brother was ill followed by lockdown. They did ring me at the end of Sept to let me know they were taking appointments again but I was due to have my knee op and the melanoma removal, so couldn't book. By the time I was ready to go we were back in lockdown.
> Last year some dentists were adding an additional charge of £30 for their own PPE and another £30 to sell patients a mask!!!! Daylight robbery!
> If I remember I'll ring tomorrow.


How is your knee doing and the melanoma that was removed?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. It's a new dentist, one that's closer to my house, and I'm obsessing a little - will I be able to find it? What time should I leave? Will I like him? Will it hurt?, etc. etc. And that got me to thinking about when I was a kid.
> 
> I grew up in San Francisco, and I was a 'kid' about 70 years ago. We lived at the far southern end of San Francisco, across the street from the Cow Palace. I had to take a bus to school (elementary school) - not a school bus, but the regular SF Municipal bus. It took about a half hour to get to school from my house.
> 
> So, back to the dentist. I don't remember anyone ever going with me to the dentist, who was in downtown San Francisco. I would get on the bus down at the corner, ride that bus up to Mission Street (about 15 minutes), transfer to another bus that went down Mission Street to Third and Market (almost to Fisherman's Wharf), then walk several blocks in down town San Francisco to the dentist.
> 
> Times have sure changed. I don't think there are any places in the U.S. anymore where an elementary school age kid could go by himself on the city bus, transferring to another bus safely.
> 
> By the time I was in high school I had to transfer busses twice before I got to school. . . over an hour.
> 
> I've never been on a bus here in Clovis/Fresno. But the busses here have a whole route they follow, taking one all over the city. The busses in San Francisco just go straight up one street, for miles and miles.
> 
> Going to a new dentist has dredged up all sorts of memories from my past. Do you all think I'm going to live through this new experience? We'll see. . .


You will make it. Just make sure you don't transfer to a different car on your way there. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. It's a new dentist, one that's closer to my house, and I'm obsessing a little - will I be able to find it? What time should I leave? Will I like him? Will it hurt?, etc. etc. And that got me to thinking about when I was a kid.
> 
> I grew up in San Francisco, and I was a 'kid' about 70 years ago. We lived at the far southern end of San Francisco, across the street from the Cow Palace. I had to take a bus to school (elementary school) - not a school bus, but the regular SF Municipal bus. It took about a half hour to get to school from my house.
> 
> So, back to the dentist. I don't remember anyone ever going with me to the dentist, who was in downtown San Francisco. I would get on the bus down at the corner, ride that bus up to Mission Street (about 15 minutes), transfer to another bus that went down Mission Street to Third and Market (almost to Fisherman's Wharf), then walk several blocks in down town San Francisco to the dentist.
> 
> Times have sure changed. I don't think there are any places in the U.S. anymore where an elementary school age kid could go by himself on the city bus, transferring to another bus safely.
> 
> By the time I was in high school I had to transfer busses twice before I got to school. . . over an hour.
> 
> I've never been on a bus here in Clovis/Fresno. But the busses here have a whole route they follow, taking one all over the city. The busses in San Francisco just go straight up one street, for miles and miles.
> 
> Going to a new dentist has dredged up all sorts of memories from my past. Do you all think I'm going to live through this new experience? We'll see. . .


Can you take your Dodge? With a friend? They'll probably only do X rays and stuff at the first appointment though.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well went to Bass pro shop for a few new fishing rods. Stopped at Sam's club for a new large cooler. 
Recieved a disappointment yesterday. My prosthetic leg is not going to be ready for the fishing trip. ?
I will still be able to fish just fine. But now I will have to depend on my walker. It is hard on my ankle because I have to hop on my good leg. Then move the walker forward and then hop again.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well went to Bass pro shop for a few new fishing rods. Stopped at Sam's club for a new large cooler.
> Recieved a disappointment yesterday. My prosthetic leg is not going to be ready for the fishing trip. ?
> I will still be able to fish just fine. But now I will have to depend on my walker. It is hard on my ankle because I have to hop on my good leg. Then move the walker forward and then hop again.


?? Hoping and praying it'll still be fun. ?


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good luck hope he's a good one and not too much treatment needed.
> I have a long overdue appointment that you've reminded me I must book.
> I had to cancel my last in Feb 2020 because I had a cold and cough, then my brother was ill followed by lockdown. They did ring me at the end of Sept to let me know they were taking appointments again but I was due to have my knee op and the melanoma removal, so couldn't book. By the time I was ready to go we were back in lockdown.
> Last year some dentists were adding an additional charge of £30 for their own PPE and another £30 to sell patients a mask!!!! Daylight robbery!
> If I remember I'll ring
> 
> 
> Ray--Opo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was a herniated dis
> Oh that's to bad. Sciatica nerve pain is no fun. I have been putting off my lower back pain. There have been other parts of my body I needed to tend to first. I am gonna wait till I can't stand it anymore. Had L4,L5,S1 in my lower back operated on about 10 years ago.
> Hope you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was herniated disk at L4-L5 which was fixed. I also have extensive stenosis at L5-S1, arthritis throughout lower back & bone spurs. I'm just getting old, the sciatica pain is better but still debilitating. As you know much much better than me, the pain just wears you down because you can't fix nerve damage.
> 
> I bet your fishing trip can't come soon enough. My best to you & yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. It's a new dentist, one that's closer to my house, and I'm obsessing a little - will I be able to find it? What time should I leave? Will I like him? Will it hurt?, etc. etc. And that got me to thinking about when I was a kid.
> 
> I grew up in San Francisco, and I was a 'kid' about 70 years ago. We lived at the far southern end of San Francisco, across the street from the Cow Palace. I had to take a bus to school (elementary school) - not a school bus, but the regular SF Municipal bus. It took about a half hour to get to school from my house.
> 
> So, back to the dentist. I don't remember anyone ever going with me to the dentist, who was in downtown San Francisco. I would get on the bus down at the corner, ride that bus up to Mission Street (about 15 minutes), transfer to another bus that went down Mission Street to Third and Market (almost to Fisherman's Wharf), then walk several blocks in down town San Francisco to the dentist.
> 
> Times have sure changed. I don't think there are any places in the U.S. anymore where an elementary school age kid could go by himself on the city bus, transferring to another bus safely.
> 
> By the time I was in high school I had to transfer busses twice before I got to school. . . over an hour.
> 
> I've never been on a bus here in Clovis/Fresno. But the busses here have a whole route they follow, taking one all over the city. The busses in San Francisco just go straight up one street, for miles and miles.
> 
> Going to a new dentist has dredged up all sorts of memories from my past. Do you all think I'm going to live through this new experience? We'll see. . .


I hope it’s going to be a much better experience for you ! Good luck.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It definitely feels like spring today with the sun and warmer temps - set to continue into next week at least. We really need some rain now for the wildlife.
> 
> Lola has taken the plunge into tortoisehood and been right out in the garden, demolishing clumps of dandies and clover and basking in the sun. He hasn't wanted to stay out there for long and still needs the security of being able to come back in. Some noisy sparrows landed near him and he made a quick dash for the house like a big wuss, but it's lovely to see him out there and it's a massive step forward for him. I'm sure he'll eventually get used to the birds.


Well done Lola!! We are all proud of you.


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> No, I'm 6 months post-surgery & it's looking like permanent sciatica nerve damage due to not being able to get medical care when I needed it.


I hate that. I remember hearing my grandmother say repeatedly that her sciatic nerve was acting up! Hopefully they can help you manage with some nerve meds..


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well went to Bass pro shop for a few new fishing rods. Stopped at Sam's club for a new large cooler.
> Recieved a disappointment yesterday. My prosthetic leg is not going to be ready for the fishing trip. ?
> I will still be able to fish just fine. But now I will have to depend on my walker. It is hard on my ankle because I have to hop on my good leg. Then move the walker forward and then hop again.


I am hoping there will be plenty of awesome experiences to make up for the let down! Darn!!!


----------



## Cathie G

I just had to share this. I finally got a vet appointment for Sapphire today. It's just for a beak trim. I'll get to meet her first for something simple ?


----------



## Cathie G

SKOLsuper said:


> Ru on drugs


Hello ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> ?? Hoping and praying it'll still be fun. ?


Thanks, I am sure it will. I am bringing 2 different prosthetic arms and if for some reason they fail. They have electric reels on the boat.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good luck hope he's a good one and not too much treatment needed.
> I have a long overdue appointment that you've reminded me I must book.
> I had to cancel my last in Feb 2020 because I had a cold and cough, then my brother was ill followed by lockdown. They did ring me at the end of Sept to let me know they were taking appointments again but I was due to have my knee op and the melanoma removal, so couldn't book. By the time I was ready to go we were back in lockdown.
> Last year some dentists were adding an additional charge of £30 for their own PPE and another £30 to sell patients a mask!!!! Daylight robbery!
> If I remember I'll ring tomorrow.


I have been to my dentist this year and there were no unexpected surcharges thank goodness


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I am hoping there will be plenty of awesome experiences to make up for the let down! Darn!!!


Me too! If the water happens to be a little rough out there. My leg would be pretty much useless. So it's not really much of a setback. 
I have a prosthesist that does my arm. And had a different company and prosthesist for my leg. The last time they were here for my arm. I was having problems with my leg also. I switched to that person doing my arm and leg. I really haven't had good luck with the leg. So I am going back to the original company for my leg. They are located much closer, so there is no delay in getting things corrected sooner.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I am sure it will. I am bringing 2 different prosthetic arms and if for some reason they fail. They have electric reels on the boat.


And a boat is usually easy to slide around in.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that's to bad. Sciatica nerve pain is no fun. I have been putting off my lower back pain. There have been other parts of my body I needed to tend to first. I am gonna wait till I can't stand it anymore. Had L4,L5,S1 in my lower back operated on about 10 years ago.
> Hope you feel better.


I had surgery on the L3/4 disk, twice in a fortnight, in 2004. I could only walk with the aid of crutches prior to surgery and the recovery was frustratingly slow. I was signed off work for 6 months. I also had no feeling in my left knee post surgery which made walking and kneeling “interesting”.

18 years later I still have to be careful with my back and end up in serious pain pretty regularly. Nothing like I was in the run up to surgery though. The knee mostly is OK now. If it starts to go numb I know there’s trouble with my back


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well went to Bass pro shop for a few new fishing rods. Stopped at Sam's club for a new large cooler.
> Recieved a disappointment yesterday. My prosthetic leg is not going to be ready for the fishing trip. ?
> I will still be able to fish just fine. But now I will have to depend on my walker. It is hard on my ankle because I have to hop on my good leg. Then move the walker forward and then hop again.


I am sure you will enjoy the fishing anyway ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. It’s been a lovely sunny day today.

Rescue baby bird feeding this morning was mostly about blackbirds today. They ranged from the feathered to a single pinky whose eyes hadn’t opened and needed feeds every 15 minutes.



I also cleaned and fed a few pigeons including one from our garden that I took to Folly on Sunday. Not sure what’s wrong with our baby; it’s still out of sorts. Hopefully today’s faecal tests will show something.



And at home, four hedgehogs on camera


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It’s been a lovely sunny day today.
> 
> Rescue baby bird feeding this morning was mostly about blackbirds today. They ranged from the feathered to a single pinky whose eyes hadn’t opened and needed feeds every 15 minutes.
> View attachment 323544
> View attachment 323545
> 
> I also cleaned and fed a few pigeons including one from our garden that I took to Folly on Sunday. Not sure what’s wrong with our baby; it’s still out of sorts. Hopefully today’s faecal tests will show something.
> View attachment 323548
> 
> 
> And at home, four hedgehogs on camera
> View attachment 323547


At least our little one is still surviving ? That's a good sign. Since he's in a rescue he has time and help to recoup.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> I hate that. I remember hearing my grandmother say repeatedly that her sciatic nerve was acting up! Hopefully they can help you manage with some nerve meds..


There are few drugs for nerve damage. None of them are pain relievers. Two of them that I've tried are primarily for depression, but their side effects sometimes reduce nerve inflammation.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have been to my dentist this year and there were no unexpected surcharges thank goodness


Hopefully they've stopped doing it now. 
One of my sisters was quite shocked when her dentist told her about the charges. She told them she had her own masks but they said it had to be NHS standard. She works for the NHS so insisted she could bring her own. Unfortunately when she arrived and put it on one of the straps snapped - so she had to pay the £30 for one of theirs.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> How is your knee doing and the melanoma that was removed?


The knee that I had the arthroscopy on is better thanks Ray, but I've been referred back to the specialist for the other knee now - they take it in turns to play up. It's manageable though most days but does stop me having the long walks I love.
The scar on my face is still healing. I had an appointment last week and they said that if the appearance hasn't improved by the autumn they'll send me for some laser treatment. The cancer has gone though so I'm very grateful for that.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well went to Bass pro shop for a few new fishing rods. Stopped at Sam's club for a new large cooler.
> Recieved a disappointment yesterday. My prosthetic leg is not going to be ready for the fishing trip. ?
> I will still be able to fish just fine. But now I will have to depend on my walker. It is hard on my ankle because I have to hop on my good leg. Then move the walker forward and then hop again.


That's a shame Ray, those walkers are such hard work - I had one when I broke my leg and it was exhausting. 
I know there's not much room on board but will you able to take a wheelchair ? 
I'm sure you'll enjoy the trip anyway.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It’s been a lovely sunny day today.
> 
> Rescue baby bird feeding this morning was mostly about blackbirds today. They ranged from the feathered to a single pinky whose eyes hadn’t opened and needed feeds every 15 minutes.
> View attachment 323544
> View attachment 323545
> 
> I also cleaned and fed a few pigeons including one from our garden that I took to Folly on Sunday. Not sure what’s wrong with our baby; it’s still out of sorts. Hopefully today’s faecal tests will show something.
> View attachment 323548
> 
> 
> And at home, four hedgehogs on camera
> View attachment 323547


Wow! That's quite a group of hedgehogs forming an orderly queue there
I think you're gonna need a bigger feeding station! 

I hope all the chicks thrive. I can hear baby blackbirds near me. One of the houses is rented and the garden is a jungle. I worry that someone will come along and try to tidy it up. Hopefully not until after the chicks have fledged.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the new shingles for our roof arrived today. A quick lift upward...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> You will make it. Just make sure you don't transfer to a different car on your way there. ?


LOL! I'm quite a few years out of the vehicular transferring habit!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> You will make it. Just make sure you don't transfer to a different car on your way there. ?





Yvonne G said:


> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow. It's a new dentist, one that's closer to my house, and I'm obsessing a little - will I be able to find it? What time should I leave? Will I like him? Will it hurt?, etc. etc. And that got me to thinking about when I was a kid.
> 
> I grew up in San Francisco, and I was a 'kid' about 70 years ago. We lived at the far southern end of San Francisco, across the street from the Cow Palace. I had to take a bus to school (elementary school) - not a school bus, but the regular SF Municipal bus. It took about a half hour to get to school from my house.
> 
> So, back to the dentist. I don't remember anyone ever going with me to the dentist, who was in downtown San Francisco. I would get on the bus down at the corner, ride that bus up to Mission Street (about 15 minutes), transfer to another bus that went down Mission Street to Third and Market (almost to Fisherman's Wharf), then walk several blocks in down town San Francisco to the dentist.
> 
> Times have sure changed. I don't think there are any places in the U.S. anymore where an elementary school age kid could go by himself on the city bus, transferring to another bus safely.
> 
> By the time I was in high school I had to transfer busses twice before I got to school. . . over an hour.
> 
> I've never been on a bus here in Clovis/Fresno. But the busses here have a whole route they follow, taking one all over the city. The busses in San Francisco just go straight up one street, for miles and miles.
> 
> Going to a new dentist has dredged up all sorts of memories from my past. Do you all think I'm going to live through this new experience? We'll see. . .


And then the dentist's office was on the 30th floor or something like that. Nobody ever took me either...
what happened to Monte?????????


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And the new shingles for our roof arrived today. A quick lift upward...
> 
> View attachment 323559


That's a pretty house!
Shingles would be what we call tiles or slates?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon everyone.
Hope your Wednesday is good for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I just had to share this. I finally got a vet appointment for Sapphire today. It's just for a beak trim. I'll get to meet her first for something simple ?


Hi Cathie How did Sapphire behave at the vets?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's a pretty house!
> Shingles would be what we call tiles or slates?



Yes - most houses in this area are covered with flat laying “shingles” made from asphalt/tar. New roof is costing $10,000 ?

 Relatively lightweight, inexpensive, and easy to install, *asphalt shingles* are the best choice for most houses. They come in sheets that are layered on a roof to give the illusion of more expensive single shingles, such as cedar and *slate*, that are installed one shingle at a time.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> And then the dentist's office was on the 30th floor or something like that. Nobody ever took me either...
> what happened to Monte?????????


His office is just too far away. This new dentist is right up the street by the store.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> His office is just too far away. This new dentist is right up the street by the store.


Closer is always better!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Closer is always better!


Especially when one is a troll, living under the bridge!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Front lawn all cut before “the big storm”.....now, off to help wifey at “the house”. Today we have the start of the contractor “help” to remove old-fashioned paneling/trim and wall paper. This house is about 50 years old and seen many styles come n go. Paneling, flowery orange wall paper, shag carpets, black/white bathroom “makeover” and a mish mash of overhead fans, hardware & lighting fixtures. A refresh will make it more marketable & fetch a better price.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - most houses in this area are covered with flat laying “shingles” made from asphalt/tar. New roof is costing $10,000 ?
> 
> Relatively lightweight, inexpensive, and easy to install, *asphalt shingles* are the best choice for most houses. They come in sheets that are layered on a roof to give the illusion of more expensive single shingles, such as cedar and *slate*, that are installed one shingle at a time.


In the Republic of Boulder, you can no longer put on shakes. Our new roof will cost at least $21,000 to put on middle-of-the line asphalt shingles on a two-story 2400 sq. ft. home. I am so done w/Boulder. Used to be a nice place to live.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> And a boat is usually easy to slide around in.


Yes I will be wobbling on my butt if it is to rough. ????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Front lawn all cut before “the big storm”.....now, off to help wifey at “the house”. Today we have the start of the contractor “help” to remove old-fashioned paneling/trim and wall paper. This house is about 50 years old and seen many styles come n go. Paneling, flowery orange wall paper, shag carpets, black/white bathroom “makeover” and a mish mash of overhead fans, hardware & lighting fixtures. A refresh will make it more marketable & fetch a better price.


Oh you have to leave the shag carpet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I had surgery on the L3/4 disk, twice in a fortnight, in 2004. I could only walk with the aid of crutches prior to surgery and the recovery was frustratingly slow. I was signed off work for 6 months. I also had no feeling in my left knee post surgery which made walking and kneeling “interesting”.
> 
> 18 years later I still have to be careful with my back and end up in serious pain pretty regularly. Nothing like I was in the run up to surgery though. The knee mostly is OK now. If it starts to go numb I know there’s trouble with my back


That's to bad! I can relate, I have had lower back problems since my late 20's. My other pains trump my back pains at the moment. Thankfully I haven't had any horrible episodes lately.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I am sure you will enjoy the fishing anyway ?


Oh yes! I am getting excited now. Also getting excited to see my 4 son's. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> The knee that I had the arthroscopy on is better thanks Ray, but I've been referred back to the specialist for the other knee now - they take it in turns to play up. It's manageable though most days but does stop me having the long walks I love.
> The scar on my face is still healing. I had an appointment last week and they said that if the appearance hasn't improved by the autumn they'll send me for some laser treatment. The cancer has gone though so I'm very grateful for that.


Great the cancer is gone. Hope they can do something for your scar and other knee.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's a shame Ray, those walkers are such hard work - I had one when I broke my leg and it was exhausting.
> I know there's not much room on board but will you able to take a wheelchair ?
> I'm sure you'll enjoy the trip anyway.


I never thought about a wheelchair. My electric wheelchair is to heavy to get on the boat. A


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - most houses in this area are covered with flat laying “shingles” made from asphalt/tar. New roof is costing $10,000 ?
> 
> Relatively lightweight, inexpensive, and easy to install, *asphalt shingles* are the best choice for most houses. They come in sheets that are layered on a roof to give the illusion of more expensive single shingles, such as cedar and *slate*, that are installed one shingle at a time.


Here in the UK, as you undoubtedly know but others may not, rooves are almost always covered in clay tiles, or slates. I don’t think I have ever seen in the UK a roof with shingles like those in the USA


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

Here in Kent we are struggling due to lack of rain. It’s been weeks since we had any significant rainfall. I have had to top up the pond with water from our rain butts twice already  I hope it rains soon. I don’t want to be under water restrictions this summer.

On a happier note today, my rescue duties were to transport this little cutie to a conservation project. She’s a sub-adult female dormouse (not actually a mouse, but just looks like one). They’re critically endangered here in the UK. due to habitat loss. She had a narrow escape after hibernating in a bonfire pile. She will be part of a breeding programme and her offspring will be released back into the wild. She has to spend a few weeks in quarantine first though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, as you undoubtedly know but others may not, rooves are almost always covered in clay tiles, or slates. I don’t think I have ever seen in the UK a roof with shingles like those in the USA



I don’t think so either. I know the old “keepers cottage” that I lived at for 5 years and all the buildings on the estate & village used those clay tiles. I once went up in the attic crawl space to check things out (strange noises) and was kind of surprized that i could see out in do many places!

Here, depending on the roof shingle quality, a new roof should last 20-30 years.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Here in Kent we are struggling due to lack of rain. It’s been weeks since we had any significant rainfall. I have had to top up the pond with water from our rain butts twice already  I hope it rains soon. I don’t want to be under water restrictions this summer.
> 
> On a happier note today, my rescue duties were to transport this little cutie to a conservation project. She’s a sub-adult female dormouse (not actually a mouse, but just looks like one). They’re critically endangered here in the UK. due to habitat loss. She had a narrow escape after hibernating in a bonfire pile. She will be part of a breeding programme and her offspring will be released back into the wild. She has to spend a few weeks in quarantine first though.
> 
> View attachment 323603
> View attachment 323604
> View attachment 323605


Those guys are so darn cute!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I just had to share this. I finally got a vet appointment for Sapphire today. It's just for a beak trim. I'll get to meet her first for something simple ?


Cool! I hope you like her.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It’s been a lovely sunny day today.
> 
> Rescue baby bird feeding this morning was mostly about blackbirds today. They ranged from the feathered to a single pinky whose eyes hadn’t opened and needed feeds every 15 minutes.
> View attachment 323544
> View attachment 323545
> 
> I also cleaned and fed a few pigeons including one from our garden that I took to Folly on Sunday. Not sure what’s wrong with our baby; it’s still out of sorts. Hopefully today’s faecal tests will show something.
> View attachment 323548
> 
> 
> And at home, four hedgehogs on camera
> View attachment 323547


Do you expect that the pinkie will make it?

I love the hedgehog pics. Such big bodies on such tiny little legs ???


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi Cathie How did Sapphire behave at the vets?


It's not until May 5th. I'm glad because that gives me time to adjust and not be totally stressed out. The office is close to my house so it'll be a little less crazy for Sapphire maybe. I'm really glad that I don't have to do it. I know it's ridiculous and I'm not afraid of much but I just can't do that type of thing on an animal. I end up shaking from the inside out. I have to have Razberri's nails done at the vet too.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Cool! I hope you like her.


I'm excited and yet scared to death but I've heard she's good. We'll see. Hopefully, I'll be able to bring a stool sample with me just for gp.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Especially when one is a troll, living under the bridge!


Yes but you are such a nice troll with tortoises to boot.??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Here in Kent we are struggling due to lack of rain. It’s been weeks since we had any significant rainfall. I have had to top up the pond with water from our rain butts twice already  I hope it rains soon. I don’t want to be under water restrictions this summer.
> 
> On a happier note today, my rescue duties were to transport this little cutie to a conservation project. She’s a sub-adult female dormouse (not actually a mouse, but just looks like one). They’re critically endangered here in the UK. due to habitat loss. She had a narrow escape after hibernating in a bonfire pile. She will be part of a breeding programme and her offspring will be released back into the wild. She has to spend a few weeks in quarantine first though.
> 
> View attachment 323603
> View attachment 323604
> View attachment 323605


How sweet. She must be meant to live.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes I will be wobbling on my butt if it is to rough. ????


 the one time I was glad to live in a small house was when I had a fractured knee cap. I kept a crutch at each doorway. And hopped along the furniture. There's also sliding around on your butt. I didn't have to use a walker or both crutches at the same time. They HURT. Where there's a will there's a way ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Do you expect that the pinkie will make it?
> 
> I love the hedgehog pics. Such big bodies on such tiny little legs ???


Pretty sure.It was feeding well and they grow so fast


----------



## Lyn W

This week is flying by again and I don't seem to have achieved much at all.
Lola, on the other hand, has had a very busy day wandering in and out, even after dark - I may have to get him a TORTch 
He's had quite a few dandies and seems to have developed a liking for the flowers this year - he's always avoided them before. Not much sun today though but it's going to pretty sunny the next few days so hopefully he'll relax enough to bask and stock up with some uvb.
Like Linda, I'm hoping we get some rain soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Here in Kent we are struggling due to lack of rain. It’s been weeks since we had any significant rainfall. I have had to top up the pond with water from our rain butts twice already  I hope it rains soon. I don’t want to be under water restrictions this summer.
> 
> On a happier note today, my rescue duties were to transport this little cutie to a conservation project. She’s a sub-adult female dormouse (not actually a mouse, but just looks like one). They’re critically endangered here in the UK. due to habitat loss. She had a narrow escape after hibernating in a bonfire pile. She will be part of a breeding programme and her offspring will be released back into the wild. She has to spend a few weeks in quarantine first though.
> 
> View attachment 323603
> View attachment 323604
> View attachment 323605


What a gorgeous little thing, he had a lucky escape. 
I hope we get some rain soon too. I worry about the wildlife. I think there may be some next Weds.
I've been topping my frog pond from my water butt because that was getting really low and also filled some large plant saucers as extra bird baths, I have a few pairs of wood pigeons and collared doves visiting regularly so thought they may appreciate a bath.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Wow! That's quite a group of hedgehogs forming an orderly queue there
> I think you're gonna need a bigger feeding station!
> 
> I hope all the chicks thrive. I can hear baby blackbirds near me. One of the houses is rented and the garden is a jungle. I worry that someone will come along and try to tidy it up. Hopefully not until after the chicks have fledged.


It's so cute to hear the baby birds ? They're always so much louder than the parents. I think the parents are feeding them nonstop just to try and shut them up.?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Here in the UK, as you undoubtedly know but others may not, rooves are almost always covered in clay tiles, or slates. I don’t think I have ever seen in the UK a roof with shingles like those in the USA


Can't beat some lovely Welsh slate!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I hurried along misc chores, lawn cutting & other things so I would be all done before the impending rain & thunderstorms.

Soooooo, ?‍ nothing so far...except blue skys


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Can't beat some lovely Welsh slate!



Yep.... i visited here once... 









Blaenau Ffestiniog - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep.... i visited here once...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaenau Ffestiniog - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


It's about 9 years since I was up that way with some of the family.
We did a tour of one of the old slate mines.
The area has one of the longest zipwires across the valley and one of the mines is now being used as an underground trampoline park. I hope to do the zipwire one day, but I don't think my knees will cope with trampolining anymore.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Can't beat some lovely Welsh slate!


Here people used to sell the old ones as antiques. (Maybe still do) They'd paint on them and hang them on a wall as country decor. Personally, I like them on roofs and as country decor.? I think people here have stopped using slate on roofs because it would be so expensive to do.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I hurried along misc chores, lawn cutting & other things so I would be all done before the impending rain & thunderstorms.
> 
> Soooooo, ?‍ nothing so far...except blue skys
> 
> View attachment 323614


That's what I always loved about further south. The blue skies. So pretty.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a gorgeous little thing, he had a lucky escape.
> I hope we get some rain soon too. I worry about the wildlife. I think there may be some next Weds.
> I've been topping my frog pond from my water butt because that was getting really low and also filled some large plant saucers as extra bird baths, I have a few pairs of wood pigeons and collared doves visiting regularly so thought they may appreciate a bath.


Pigeons and doves get desperate for water for bathing in dry weather. Unlike most birds they don’t have a preen gland, they produce a waxy substance that looks like dandruff which must be washed off instead.


----------



## JoesMum

Look who popped by again last night. We haven’t seen her since her first visit 10 nights ago. What we don’t know is how or when she left. She definitely isn’t still in the garden!


Mrs Hedgehog slept under the shed yesterday. This is her getting up early to go to the feed station. She had a good feed before the males started bothering her again. The dark box top right is a hedgehog nest box, but she seems to prefer sleeping on paving slabs under the shed ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Look who popped by again last night. We haven’t seen her since her first visit 10 nights ago. What we don’t know is how or when she left. She definitely isn’t still in the garden!
> View attachment 323632
> 
> Mrs Hedgehog slept under the shed yesterday. This is her getting up early to go to the feed station. She had a good feed before the males started bothering her again. The dark box top right is a hedgehog nest box, but she seems to prefer sleeping on paving slabs under the shed ??
> View attachment 323633


Very interesting reporting on your nighttime visitors.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Look who popped by again last night. We haven’t seen her since her first visit 10 nights ago. What we don’t know is how or when she left. She definitely isn’t still in the garden!
> View attachment 323632
> 
> Mrs Hedgehog slept under the shed yesterday. This is her getting up early to go to the feed station. She had a good feed before the males started bothering her again. The dark box top right is a hedgehog nest box, but she seems to prefer sleeping on paving slabs under the shed ??
> View attachment 323633


I checked my hedgehog house today and something had definitely been in there but there's been no sign of the hedgehog for months now. I took out the old grass as it had gone really dusty so I'll add some new just in case he comes back.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
It's very sunny here today and Lola has been out in the garden.
I visited the tip earlier today and had to queue for about an hour, but at least some of my rubbish has gone. 
I've probably got another car load to take on another day when I'm ready to queue again.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> His office is just too far away. This new dentist is right up the street by the store.


OMG! wtf is happening to you? It is a sin not to go to Monte. He's not 3-4 miles from your house...you need to get out more otherwise you're gonna get spider-webs all over ya wrapping around you preventing you from ever getting out of that chair...just like granny. I wouldn't ever have a chair like that in my house. ugh
Last weekend I took a day trip over the Cascades and made a circle up to the Columbia around thru forest and then down I-5 and back home gone all day and ate a burger at some out of the way place. abt 400 miles...Oregon is beautiful this time of year...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - most houses in this area are covered with flat laying “shingles” made from asphalt/tar. New roof is costing $10,000 ?
> 
> Relatively lightweight, inexpensive, and easy to install, *asphalt shingles* are the best choice for most houses. They come in sheets that are layered on a roof to give the illusion of more expensive single shingles, such as cedar and *slate*, that are installed one shingle at a time.


4 or so years ago Habitat for Humanity replaced my roof, (1400 sq ft house) for $3000...but ya gotta be poor first...lol


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Pigeons and doves get desperate for water for bathing in dry weather. Unlike most birds they don’t have a preen gland, they produce a waxy substance that looks like dandruff which must be washed off instead.


I'm glad to know that. I've been thinking of getting some kind of bird bath. I would love to help out the dove that hangs out in my yard.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Look who popped by again last night. We haven’t seen her since her first visit 10 nights ago. What we don’t know is how or when she left. She definitely isn’t still in the garden!
> View attachment 323632
> 
> Mrs Hedgehog slept under the shed yesterday. This is her getting up early to go to the feed station. She had a good feed before the males started bothering her again. The dark box top right is a hedgehog nest box, but she seems to prefer sleeping on paving slabs under the shed ??
> View attachment 323633


I was wondering about the badger.. she needs luv too!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Somebunny is happy my lawn guy’s truck is in the shop!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm glad to know that. I've been thinking of getting some kind of bird bath. I would love to help out the dove that hangs out in my yard.



I have a few bird baths & two fountains around the garden. The back garden bath automatically refills every morning at 0800. All on a timer ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of progress on *The Rehab House Project *today*. * Roofers arrived early & right on time. By the time we visited at 10:00 they had already removed all layers of shingles and tar paper. The painters had worked their way around all the rooms, patching & sanding all holes and divots. Old ‘60s style “wooden” paneling removed. Most of the wall paper gone.

The “office” that had been paneled had previously been painted some awful greenish tint. 

New Roof Installation




The Green Office


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of progress on *The Rehab House Project *today*. * Roofers arrived early & right on time. By the time we visited at 10:00 they had already removed all layers of shingles and tar paper. The painters had worked their way around all the rooms, patching & sanding all holes and divots. Old ‘60s style “wooden” paneling removed. Most of the wall paper gone.
> 
> The “office” that had been paneled had previously been painted some awful greenish tint.
> 
> New Roof Installation
> View attachment 323670
> 
> 
> 
> The Green Office
> View attachment 323671


Good that you have reliable workers. My sister recently did a complete refurb on her son's house and she had nothing but trouble with everyone she employed including plasterers, painters, kitchen fitters, electricians etc . They either didn't turn up or rushed jobs which affected the quality of workmanship. Most recently a carpet fitter that she held in high regard fitted a carpet for them that he knew it was the wrong colour but tried to get away with it. She's not alone - it's hard to find people here who take a pride in their work.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, very it's very sunny and getting warmer here. 
I know I should be pleased but it's been too dry for too long here. 
We've already had a hill side fire. 

I'm going to carry on sorting out my old stuff today while I'm in the mood to do it otherwise I'll put it off and it will just get forgotten about again. 
Have a good Friday.
See you later.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! We are expecting a good bit of rain here today with some scattered thunderstorms throughout the night. Hopefully this does not turn into tornadoes... I’ll be working mostly from home today adding in a few errands. A trip is needed to the pharmacy to restock on allergy and sinus meds as all of my family has stuffy heads:-( Other than that, all is good here on the farm
wishing everyone a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our below normal temps continue to hang around with freeze warnings over the past few days. No wind today, sunny & bright.

Rehab House - The Roof has Been Replaced



Today we have glass guys coming to replace all of the glass/windows - 50 separate panes (25 windows). The seal is broken in all of the windows and all need to be replaced.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Our below normal temps continue to hang around with freeze warnings over the past few days. No wind today, sunny & bright.
> 
> Rehab House - The Roof has Been Replaced
> View attachment 323689
> 
> 
> Today we have glass guys coming to replace all of the glass/windows - 50 separate panes (25 windows). The seal is broken in all of the windows and all need to be replaced.


No dust gathering on this project!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Our below normal temps continue to hang around with freeze warnings over the past few days. No wind today, sunny & bright.
> 
> Rehab House - The Roof has Been Replaced
> View attachment 323689
> 
> 
> Today we have glass guys coming to replace all of the glass/windows - 50 separate panes (25 windows). The seal is broken in all of the windows and all need to be replaced.


It sounds like you’re almost rebuilding it!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I was back at the rescue feeding baby birds this morning. There’s been an explosion of admissions. We have treble the number today compared with Tuesday.

The pinkies like these starlings and blackbird need feeding every 15 minutes, the older birds every half hour and the oldest every hour. You have to be super organised.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> It sounds like you’re almost rebuilding it!



You know ppl these days.....it’s a 50 year old house BUT they will expect everything to be & look brandy new. A few ppl are willing to purchase “fixer uppers” but too many ppl watch those home shows and want all stainless steel appliances, sparkling hardware, shiny chandeliers, crystal clear windows. So, we hope by spending some money now it pays off with a quick sale at or above market. Ppl seem to be paying MORE than asking price in our area.

Wifey’s already gone to check on the glass guys....I better get moving!

Next week, kitchen rehab & painting. Going to stain the deck once temps warm up.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our below normal temps continue to hang around with freeze warnings over the past few days. No wind today, sunny & bright.
> 
> Rehab House - The Roof has Been Replaced
> 
> 
> Maro2Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our below normal temps continue to hang around with freeze warnings over the past few days. No wind today, sunny & bright.
> 
> Rehab House - The Roof has Been Replaced
> View attachment 323689
> 
> 
> Today we have glass guys coming to replace all of the glass/windows - 50 separate panes (25 windows). The seal is broken in all of the windows and all need to be replaced.
Click to expand...

That was quick! Looks like a good job.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Somebunny is happy my lawn guy’s truck is in the shop!


Send out the dogs!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our below normal temps continue to hang around with freeze warnings over the past few days. No wind today, sunny & bright.
> 
> Rehab House - The Roof has Been Replaced
> View attachment 323689
> 
> 
> Today we have glass guys coming to replace all of the glass/windows - 50 separate panes (25 windows). The seal is broken in all of the windows and all need to be replaced.


By the time you finish paying for all these upgrades you're not going to realize any profit from the sale!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I was back at the rescue feeding baby birds this morning. There’s been an explosion of admissions. We have treble the number today compared with Tuesday.
> 
> The pinkies like these starlings and blackbird need feeding every 15 minutes, the older birds every half hour and the oldest every hour. You have to be super organised.
> View attachment 323690
> View attachment 323691


It would be awful hard for Mama to miss hitting that big opening!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> You know ppl these days.....it’s a 50 year old house BUT they will expect everything to be & look brandy new. A few ppl are willing to purchase “fixer uppers” but too many ppl watch those home shows and want all stainless steel appliances, sparkling hardware, shiny chandeliers, crystal clear windows. So, we hope by spending some money now it pays off with a quick sale at or above market. Ppl seem to be paying MORE than asking price in our area.
> 
> Wifey’s already gone to check on the glass guys....I better get moving!
> 
> Next week, kitchen rehab & painting. Going to stain the deck once temps warm up.


I kind of feel that the level of renewal you are going through wouldn’t be cost effective here. You would end up selling at a loss.

Our housing market is different. We are an overcrowded country and land and properties are at a premium. Some property developers will buy, do up and sell on, but most properties get sold and people factor in the cost the of renovation to the price.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It would be awful hard for Mama to miss hitting that big opening!


I agree! The gape on a starling seems bigger than the chick! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, getting excited about the fishing trip. So far weather looks good. My son's will be on their way here later this afternoon. Should be here sometime tomorrow evening. Cant wait to see them and they can see how big Opo has gotten.


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> Send out the dogs!!!


No, don't. I luv wabbits. Now deer that scratch against my trees & kill them or run into my sports car, that's another issue.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, getting excited about the fishing trip. So far weather looks good. My son's will be on their way here later this afternoon. Should be here sometime tomorrow evening. Cant wait to see them and they can see how big Opo has gotten.


Let the fishing begin!! Post fish photos. I have so many of my dad standing with lines of caught fish, you can't tell what year it was. 

Pain level, ok?


----------



## Maro2Bear

House Rehab - window and glass guys arrived pretty much on time. Wow, what a difference brandy new glass looks like. It’s crystal clear, can’t even tell if window glass is there or not. Every window in the house needed to be changed out except the one in the garage! ?‍ That one was never damaged & still clear.


----------



## Tolis

Maro2Bear said:


> These “Tortoise Forum” video pop-ups are killing me..... ads on one side, video TFO pop-ups playing on the other.


Have you found a way to make that pop up video stop? Its sucking my patience and mobile data!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, getting excited about the fishing trip. So far weather looks good. My son's will be on their way here later this afternoon. Should be here sometime tomorrow evening. Cant wait to see them and they can see how big Opo has gotten.


So pleased for you Ray.
How long are you going away for?


----------



## Lyn W

Tolis said:


> Have you found a way to make that pop up video stop? Its sucking my patience and mobile data!


I believe people who make donations to TFO are ad free.
Otherwise nope - we're stuck with it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> House Rehab - window and glass guys arrived pretty much on time. Wow, what a difference brandy new glass looks like. It’s crystal clear, can’t even tell if window glass is there or not. Every window in the house needed to be changed out except the one in the garage! ?‍ That one was never damaged & still clear.


I can't believe how quickly they are getting things done! 
Must be all the tea breaks they stop for over here that slows our tradesmen down,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I can't believe how quickly they are getting things done!
> Must be all the tea breaks they stop for over here that slows our tradesmen down,


?‍ All windows/glass in. The Company thought it might take a good 1.5 days to complete. I think these guys were looking forward to completing the job.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Somebunny is happy my lawn guy’s truck is in the shop!


?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I was back at the rescue feeding baby birds this morning. There’s been an explosion of admissions. We have treble the number today compared with Tuesday.
> 
> The pinkies like these starlings and blackbird need feeding every 15 minutes, the older birds every half hour and the oldest every hour. You have to be super organised.
> View attachment 323690
> View attachment 323691


So çute..


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I believe people who make donations to TFO are ad free.
> Otherwise nope - we're stuck with it.


The ad that's anoying is on the side. You have to x it. The ones between posts isn't. At least for me.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, getting excited about the fishing trip. So far weather looks good. My son's will be on their way here later this afternoon. Should be here sometime tomorrow evening. Cant wait to see them and they can see how big Opo has gotten.


Can't wait for some pictures  but I'll understand if a few get away ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Let the fishing begin!! Post fish photos. I have so many of my dad standing with lines of caught fish, you can't tell what year it was.
> 
> Pain level, ok?


Oh yeah there definitely will be pics. Just talked to my son's. They are almost in Kentucky. They are not sure if they will stop for some sleep or not. One good thing is my son Adam works 3rd shift, so he is driving right now. 
Pain levels are the same and anxiety is high. Cant wait to go fishing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> So pleased for you Ray.
> How long are you going away for?


We will be on the boat mon, tues and weds. So 2 nights sleeping on the boat about 75 to 100 miles directly west of Key West in the gulf of Mexico. We will get near Key West on Sunday and spend the night before we go fishing mon.Wednesday after getting off the boat. We will spend the night near Key west and drive back to my house on Thursday.
I say near Key West, but it is really 2 1/2 hrs away. The same Holiday Inn at Key West each room was 441.00.?
In Key Largo they were 109.00.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> House Rehab - window and glass guys arrived pretty much on time. Wow, what a difference brandy new glass looks like. It’s crystal clear, can’t even tell if window glass is there or not. Every window in the house needed to be changed out except the one in the garage! ?‍ That one was never damaged & still clear.


Did you get double pane windows with E-gas?


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Jim is bringing Opo some Michigan dandelions from the front pasture at his house. He hasn't let the horses in that pasture yet this spring. So he said he has a lot.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We will be on the boat mon, tues and weds. So 2 nights sleeping on the boat about 75 to 100 miles directly west of Key West in the gulf of Mexico. We will get near Key West on Sunday and spend the night before we go fishing mon.Wednesday after getting off the boat. We will spend the night near Key west and drive back to my house on Thursday.
> I say near Key West, but it is really 2 1/2 hrs away. The same Holiday Inn at Key West each room was 441.00.?
> In Key Largo they were 109.00.?


I've paddled in the Gulf of Mexico at Marco Island.
It was when I holidayed in Miami in the early 90's and we had a day trip to the Everglades to see the Alligators, a tourist Native American reservation and then Marco Island.
I was amazed at the size of the fish that swam around my feet.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, there's a colder wind today but it's still sunny.
Lola did surface earlier but went back to bed.
I'm just busy with a few chores, and then off to look for some dandies - nothing exciting happening
Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I've paddled in the Gulf of Mexico at Marco Island.
> It was when I holidayed in Miami in the early 90's and we had a day trip to the Everglades to see the Alligators, a tourist Native American reservation and then Marco Island.
> I was amazed at the size of the fish that swam around my feet.


About 20 years ago when I was still living in Michigan. A friend of mine and I rented a house for a week on Marco Island. We caught some big Jack Crevalles right off the dock. Not a good eating fish,but they are hard fighters.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, my sons are about 6.5 hrs away. Cant wait to see them.?
Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you get double pane windows with E-gas?



Yes.....double pane with methane. ?

The seal broke (for some reason) and caused them to fog/stain.
Here you can see just how fogged they all were.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, my sons are about 6.5 hrs away. Cant wait to see them.?
> Everyone have a great weekend!


You too Ray and if I don't get to speak to you before you leave I hope you have a wonderful trip with your boys.
Looking forward to seeing the pics.
Take care.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!! I can feel Rays excitement all the way down here in Texas! Now I’m excited too!!! ! Don’t know what Jayden and I are going to do today. We have many options. Hubby and friends are in Colfax at the Louisiana Mudfest which is hosting Trucks Gone Wild. I love watching the monster trucks but I’m not sure I want to make the day trip. Son doesn’t want to go and none of my girlfriends are there..??? My oldest sister has invited me to come her way and let Jayden play with my great nephew who is his age.. ??? Then there is life here on the farm.. I’m totally ok with staying home!! Lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....double pane with methane. ?
> 
> The seal broke (for some reason) and caused them to fog/stain.
> Here you can see just how fogged they all were.
> 
> View attachment 323766


Oh yeah thats no good. That's the new window?


----------



## Alecks

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! I can feel Rays excitement all the way down here in Texas! Now I’m excited too!!! ! Don’t know what Jayden and I are going to do today. We have many options. Hubby and friends are in Colfax at the Louisiana Mudfest which is hosting Trucks Gone Wild. I love watching the monster trucks but I’m not sure I want to make the day trip. Son doesn’t want to go and none of my girlfriends are there..??? My oldest sister has invited me to come her way and let Jayden play with my great nephew who is his age.. ??? Then there is life here on the farm.. I’m totally ok with staying home!! Lol


how close are you to Mineral Wells/Graford area? We go there all the time


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, my sons are about 6.5 hrs away. Cant wait to see them.?
> Everyone have a great weekend!


Have fun, Ray!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes.....double pane with methane. ?
> 
> The seal broke (for some reason) and caused them to fog/stain.
> Here you can see just how fogged they all were.
> 
> View attachment 323766


I wanted to get dual or triple windows, but I want glass not plastic. Do they also come in g lass?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, my sons are about 6.5 hrs away. Cant wait to see them.?
> Everyone have a great weekend!



You go have a great wonderful and fun as heck time Mr. Ray!!!! 
You deserve it!
(Stay safe though.) ?‍


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, my sons are about 6.5 hrs away. Cant wait to see them.?
> Everyone have a great weekend!


Well... time to lay around eat drink and recoup for Monday ??


----------



## EllieMay

I


Alecks said:


> how close are you to Mineral Wells/Graford area? We go there all the time


 don’t know where that is... I’ll have to look it up!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I wanted to get dual or triple windows, but I want glass not plastic. Do they also come in g lass?


Maybe you could get the construction people to give you triple glazing because of the extra noise from the new road.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, Saturday is almost over here.
I've had a busy day washing and ironing then re hanging a few pairs of curtains - thought I may as well make the most of the good drying weather. Of course it's when you take them down you realise that the windows really need cleaning, so did that too. Spring must have arrived with all this sorting and cleaning I'm doing but I'm off to bed now, so enjoy the rest of your and I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I wanted to get dual or triple windows, but I want glass not plastic. Do they also come in g lass?


Our double glazing here has to have glass in it. The panes are nit plastic. The frames are usually plastic these days as wood is expensive.

I am surprised that @Maro2Bear said they were filled with methane. That’s flammable. Surely they’d use an inert gas?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Hopefully @Ray--Opo is now in the company of his sons and off enjoying a wonderful fishing weekend.

JoesDad and I spent yesterday out in glorious and warm, sunshine at the Knepp Estate which is about an hour from here.

The estate belongs to a stately home and used to be intensively farmed. However the landowner decided to make a radical change and has been rewilding the land for more than a decade. The fences have gone. The native trees and plants are encouraged. Old breed pigs and cows and native deer roam and their action has changed the ecology and habitats. All 3 animals are culled and the meat sold. But their biggest income is from people who visit and do tours or camp there.

The rewilding has meant that many endangered species of plant, bird, animal and bug have moved in and are thriving. We heard several nightingales; they’re small boring brown birds that are impossible to see but have amazing song. 

We did a walking tour with an incredibly knowledgeable guide. Covid rules meant there were only 4 of us plus the guide which was brilliant.

The star species is White Stork which is only found breeding at three sites in the UK



Red deer (last year’s calves so no antlers)



Our guide was the kind of person who immediately recognised every bird call. He could also mimic many birds to call them in. This Nuthatch took the bait.



Some views




Young English Longhorn cattle




And a little video of small fish called Dace trying to scale a dam


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Hopefully @Ray--Opo is now in the company of his sons and off enjoying a wonderful fishing weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I spent yesterday out in glorious and warm, sunshine at the Knepp Estate which is about an hour from here.
> 
> The estate belongs to a stately home and used to be intensively farmed. However the landowner decided to make a radical change and has been rewilding the land for more than a decade. The fences have gone. The native trees and plants are encouraged. Old breed pigs and cows and native deer roam and their action has changed the ecology and habitats. All 3 animals are culled and the meat sold. But their biggest income is from people who visit and do tours or camp there.
> 
> The rewilding has meant that many endangered species of plant, bird, animal and bug have moved in and are thriving. We heard several nightingales; they’re small boring brown birds that are impossible to see but have amazing song.
> 
> We did a walking tour with an incredibly knowledgeable guide. Covid rules meant there were only 4 of us plus the guide which was brilliant.
> 
> The star species is White Stork which is only found breeding at three sites in the UK
> View attachment 323827
> 
> 
> Red deer (last year’s calves so no antlers)
> View attachment 323828
> 
> 
> Our guide was the kind of person who immediately recognised every bird call. He could also mimic many birds to call them in. This Nuthatch took the bait.
> View attachment 323829
> 
> 
> Some views
> View attachment 323830
> View attachment 323831
> 
> 
> Young English Longhorn cattle
> View attachment 323832
> View attachment 323833
> 
> 
> And a little video of small fish called Dace trying to scale a dam


What a wonderful landowner - wish there was more of them about.
Crane and bitterns are nesting in/near the Newport RSPB wetlands area for the first time in hundreds of years but if the Welsh Government changes after next month's elections then they could be at threat from the plans for a second motorway again which will destroy the wetlands. The current government stopped the plans but there's still support for it from other parties.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Sunday to you all.
I'm on a roll with the curtain washing so hopefully I'll manage to get a few more pairs done today.
There's quite a strong NE wind so it's a bit chilly but should dry them nicely. 

Have a good day and TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Our double glazing here has to have glass in it. The panes are nit plastic. The frames are usually plastic these days as wood is expensive.
> 
> I am surprised that @Maro2Bear said they were filled with methane. That’s flammable. Surely they’d use an inert gas?



Hahahahah,, I did a bit of a rhyming thing there....all the PANEs filled with METHANE... and a whacko smiley. You’re right, they are filled with some super gas. Ogh well, that joke went out the window.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Hahahahah,, I did a bit of a rhyming thing there....all the PANEs filled with METHANE... and a whacko smiley. You’re right, they are filled with some super gas. Ogh well, that joke went out the window.


I thought you were making burglar traps for if someone breaks the window---boom burglar gone!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Have fun, Ray!


Thanks Yvonne, it was great to see my boys yesterday.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You go have a great wonderful and fun as heck time Mr. Ray!!!!
> You deserve it!
> (Stay safe though.) ?‍


Thank you, should be a great time!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well... time to lay around eat drink and recoup for Monday ??


That's what we did. They arrived early afternoon, so we just watched YouTube videos on TV of how and where we will be fishing. 
Rose made a big pan of ravioli and garlic knots. She is priceless!❤


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hahahahah,, I did a bit of a rhyming thing there....all the PANEs filled with METHANE... and a whacko smiley. You’re right, they are filled with some super gas. Ogh well, that joke went out the window.


It was early morning when I read it... I hadn’t finished my first cuppa ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Hopefully @Ray--Opo is now in the company of his sons and off enjoying a wonderful fishing weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I spent yesterday out in glorious and warm, sunshine at the Knepp Estate which is about an hour from here.
> 
> The estate belongs to a stately home and used to be intensively farmed. However the landowner decided to make a radical change and has been rewilding the land for more than a decade. The fences have gone. The native trees and plants are encouraged. Old breed pigs and cows and native deer roam and their action has changed the ecology and habitats. All 3 animals are culled and the meat sold. But their biggest income is from people who visit and do tours or camp there.
> 
> The rewilding has meant that many endangered species of plant, bird, animal and bug have moved in and are thriving. We heard several nightingales; they’re small boring brown birds that are impossible to see but have amazing song.
> 
> We did a walking tour with an incredibly knowledgeable guide. Covid rules meant there were only 4 of us plus the guide which was brilliant.
> 
> The star species is White Stork which is only found breeding at three sites in the UK
> View attachment 323827
> 
> 
> Red deer (last year’s calves so no antlers)
> View attachment 323828
> 
> 
> Our guide was the kind of person who immediately recognised every bird call. He could also mimic many birds to call them in. This Nuthatch took the bait.
> View attachment 323829
> 
> 
> Some views
> View attachment 323830
> View attachment 323831
> 
> 
> Young English Longhorn cattle
> View attachment 323832
> View attachment 323833
> 
> 
> And a little video of small fish called Dace trying to scale a dam


What a great way to give back to mother nature.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! I can feel Rays excitement all the way down here in Texas! Now I’m excited too!!! ! Don’t know what Jayden and I are going to do today. We have many options. Hubby and friends are in Colfax at the Louisiana Mudfest which is hosting Trucks Gone Wild. I love watching the monster trucks but I’m not sure I want to make the day trip. Son doesn’t want to go and none of my girlfriends are there..??? My oldest sister has invited me to come her way and let Jayden play with my great nephew who is his age.. ??? Then there is life here on the farm.. I’m totally ok with staying home!! Lol


Yes the excitement has set in.????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I wanted to get dual or triple windows, but I want glass not plastic. Do they also come in g lass?


Yes most windows are made with glass. I haven't heard of triple pane. Time to go to Google.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok everyone, Rose has me all packed and ready to go.?
Waiting for my son's, they should be here about 8:30 am. We will drive to the Miami area to pick up some bait fish that are the most preferred. I want to give us the best chance of catching fish.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hahahahah,, I did a bit of a rhyming thing there....all the PANEs filled with METHANE... and a whacko smiley. You’re right, they are filled with some super gas. Ogh well, that joke went out the window.


You SILLy man!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> You SILLy man!!



I clearly see what you did there....?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Have a great trip Ray! Enjoy the water, family and sunshine! 

Just take a few good pix...of anyone‘s fish. ?????


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I clearly see what you did there....?


............can't deny it was me - it's an open and shut case.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok everyone, Rose has me all packed and ready to go.?
> Waiting for my son's, they should be here about 8:30 am. We will drive to the Miami area to pick up some bait fish that are the most preferred. I want to give us the best chance of catching fish.


Bon voyage Ray. Have fun and fish!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, Saturday is almost over here.
> I've had a busy day washing and ironing then re hanging a few pairs of curtains - thought I may as well make the most of the good drying weather. Of course it's when you take them down you realise that the windows really need cleaning, so did that too. Spring must have arrived with all this sorting and cleaning I'm doing but I'm off to bed now, so enjoy the rest of your and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da.


Either Spring has arrived, or you're 'nesting' (pregnant)!!! LOL, LOL, LOL, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Our double glazing here has to have glass in it. The panes are nit plastic. The frames are usually plastic these days as wood is expensive.
> 
> I am surprised that @Maro2Bear said they were filled with methane. That’s flammable. Surely they’d use an inert gas?


The only ones I've seen here are plastic/vinyl??.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey happy Sunday everyone...We have gone from glorious weather in the 80's to freakin 57 degrees and rain. It's been raining for 3 days already. Normally I go to church Sunday morning but this is a Talladega week end and the race starts in the middle of the service. So I'm staying in and watching NASCAR, one of my most favorite things to do, and Talladega is my favorite track. It's a 200 mph superspeedway. 
Here's Grumpyface getting some sun. He's 7 months old now, and weighs 30 grams...I sit outside and get sun with him...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Hey happy Sunday everyone...We have gone from glorious weather in the 80's to freakin 57 degrees and rain. It's been raining for 3 days already. Normally I go to church Sunday morning but this is a Talladega week end and the race starts in the middle of the service. So I'm staying in and watching NASCAR, one of my most favorite things to do, and Talladega is my favorite track. It's a 200 mph superspeedway.
> Here's Grumpyface getting some sun. He's 7 months old now, and weighs 30 grams...I sit outside and get sun with him...
> View attachment 323854
> View attachment 323855
> View attachment 323857


I wish we could have some of your rain. 
The moron season has started here with mountain fires being started. 
It breaks my heart to think of the ground nesting birds and other wildlife that will have perished 

Grumpy face is beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey happy Sunday everyone...We have gone from glorious weather in the 80's to freakin 57 degrees and rain. It's been raining for 3 days already. Normally I go to church Sunday morning but this is a Talladega week end and the race starts in the middle of the service. So I'm staying in and watching NASCAR, one of my most favorite things to do, and Talladega is my favorite track. It's a 200 mph superspeedway.
> Here's Grumpyface getting some sun. He's 7 months old now, and weighs 30 grams...I sit outside and get sun with him...
> View attachment 323854
> View attachment 323855
> View attachment 323857


He's awful cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening all, Saturday is almost over here.
> I've had a busy day washing and ironing then re hanging a few pairs of curtains - thought I may as well make the most of the good drying weather. Of course it's when you take them down you realise that the windows really need cleaning, so did that too. Spring must have arrived with all this sorting and cleaning I'm doing but I'm off to bed now, so enjoy the rest of your and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da.


I so need to do that but I'd have to get on a ladder ?. I'm too much of a klutz to try it by myself.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey happy Sunday everyone...We have gone from glorious weather in the 80's to freakin 57 degrees and rain. It's been raining for 3 days already. Normally I go to church Sunday morning but this is a Talladega week end and the race starts in the middle of the service. So I'm staying in and watching NASCAR, one of my most favorite things to do, and Talladega is my favorite track. It's a 200 mph superspeedway.
> Here's Grumpyface getting some sun. He's 7 months old now, and weighs 30 grams...I sit outside and get sun with him...
> View attachment 323854
> View attachment 323855
> View attachment 323857


I can't think of a more enjoyable way to get some sun ?.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hey happy Sunday everyone...We have gone from glorious weather in the 80's to freakin 57 degrees and rain. It's been raining for 3 days already. Normally I go to church Sunday morning but this is a Talladega week end and the race starts in the middle of the service. So I'm staying in and watching NASCAR, one of my most favorite things to do, and Talladega is my favorite track. It's a 200 mph superspeedway.
> Here's Grumpyface getting some sun. He's 7 months old now, and weighs 30 grams...I sit outside and get sun with him...
> View attachment 323854
> View attachment 323855
> View attachment 323857



How figgin’ cute is he!!!!!!!
I want to bite his butt!!! ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How figgin’ cute is he!!!!!!!
> I want to bite his butt!!! ??


Yea. It's a good thing Maggie has him because I wouldn't be able to resist a big whopping kiss ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Hopefully @Ray--Opo is now in the company of his sons and off enjoying a wonderful fishing weekend.
> 
> JoesDad and I spent yesterday out in glorious and warm, sunshine at the Knepp Estate which is about an hour from here.
> 
> The estate belongs to a stately home and used to be intensively farmed. However the landowner decided to make a radical change and has been rewilding the land for more than a decade. The fences have gone. The native trees and plants are encouraged. Old breed pigs and cows and native deer roam and their action has changed the ecology and habitats. All 3 animals are culled and the meat sold. But their biggest income is from people who visit and do tours or camp there.
> 
> The rewilding has meant that many endangered species of plant, bird, animal and bug have moved in and are thriving. We heard several nightingales; they’re small boring brown birds that are impossible to see but have amazing song.
> 
> We did a walking tour with an incredibly knowledgeable guide. Covid rules meant there were only 4 of us plus the guide which was brilliant.
> 
> The star species is White Stork which is only found breeding at three sites in the UK
> View attachment 323827
> 
> 
> Red deer (last year’s calves so no antlers)
> View attachment 323828
> 
> 
> Our guide was the kind of person who immediately recognised every bird call. He could also mimic many birds to call them in. This Nuthatch took the bait.
> View attachment 323829
> 
> 
> Some views
> View attachment 323830
> View attachment 323831
> 
> 
> Young English Longhorn cattle
> View attachment 323832
> View attachment 323833
> 
> 
> And a little video of small fish called Dace trying to scale a dam


Right now I'm enjoying the song of a house finch couple that eat at my feeder. They sing all the time that they are eating. I've been trying to get a picture but they always catch me.


----------



## EllieMay

Good day here to get sun also! I got up this morning and did my Sunday cleaning, vacuuming, Lysol, laundry, etc... then outdoors to shovel poop.. the loads from 3 sullies is getting large! A bit of weed eating, and critter tending all around. Now I’m sitting in the new critter pen doing some bonding with my birds and rabbits


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> ............can't deny it was me - it's an open and shut case.


You are cracking me up here now. I’m shattered, broken.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Have a great trip Ray! Enjoy the water, family and sunshine!
> 
> Just take a few good pix...of anyone‘s fish. ?????


Definitely will take some pics. Hopefully of lots of fish!??????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well on the way down to the Keys. We were stopping in Miami to get some bait. I called to tell him we were on our way. He said he was just about to call. There has been rough water on the Atlantic ocean for a week. So they haven't been able to catch the bait fish. There are plenty of bait stores in the Keys.But everything will be frozen. I called Rose and she came through for me again!❤
She got on the phone and canceled our hotel reservations in Miami and booked rooms in Key Largo for tonight and weds.
We will just have to deal with frozen bait. Frozen works just fine, The species of bait is important. The charter boat supplies frozen bait, but the species isn't the best.So the boys are running around looking at the site's and I am in the room resting my body. Riding in a van for a period of time. Brings all my pains to the surface. But we are closer to the dock now So the drive tomorrow won't wear me out. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well on the way down to the Keys. We were stopping in Miami to get some bait. I called to tell him we were on our way. He said he was just about to call. There has been rough water on the Atlantic ocean for a week. So they haven't been able to catch the bait fish. There are plenty of bait stores in the Keys.But everything will be frozen. I called Rose and she came through for me again!❤
> She got on the phone and canceled our hotel reservations in Miami and booked rooms in Key Largo for tonight and weds.
> We will just have to deal with frozen bait. Frozen works just fine, The species of bait is important. The charter boat supplies frozen bait, but the species isn't the best.So the boys are running around looking at the site's and I am in the room resting my body. Riding in a van for a period of time. Brings all my pains to the surface. But we are closer to the dock now So the drive tomorrow won't wear me out. ?


Hope you manage to get plenty of rest Ray, you've a busy few days ahead!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You are cracking me up here now. I’m shattered, broken.


Well I guess it's curtains for you then!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Right now I'm enjoying the song of a house finch couple that eat at my feeder. They sing all the time that they are eating. I've been trying to get a picture but they always catch me.


Your finches just reminded me of Carol's finches ,and that we still haven't heard from her.
I wonder how she and her family are?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well on the way down to the Keys. We were stopping in Miami to get some bait. I called to tell him we were on our way. He said he was just about to call. There has been rough water on the Atlantic ocean for a week. So they haven't been able to catch the bait fish. There are plenty of bait stores in the Keys.But everything will be frozen. I called Rose and she came through for me again!❤
> She got on the phone and canceled our hotel reservations in Miami and booked rooms in Key Largo for tonight and weds.
> We will just have to deal with frozen bait. Frozen works just fine, The species of bait is important. The charter boat supplies frozen bait, but the species isn't the best.So the boys are running around looking at the site's and I am in the room resting my body. Riding in a van for a period of time. Brings all my pains to the surface. But we are closer to the dock now So the drive tomorrow won't wear me out. ?


Well... praying for your pain ? what kinda fish are you trying to catch??


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Your finches just reminded me of Carol's finches ,and that we still haven't heard from her.
> I wonder how she and her family are?


I have been missing her.. I hope her back doesnt have her down again!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Your finches just reminded me of Carol's finches ,and that we still haven't heard from her.
> I wonder how she and her family are?


She's been on my mind also. I miss her Monday evening take on us. It was so funny... but I didn't want her to have to do all that typing either. So I kept my mouth shut about that. She'll be back. Maybe I'll nag her with a card ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good day here to get sun also! I got up this morning and did my Sunday cleaning, vacuuming, Lysol, laundry, etc... then outdoors to shovel poop.. the loads from 3 sullies is getting large! A bit of weed eating, and critter tending all around. Now I’m sitting in the new critter pen doing some bonding with my birds and rabbits


I was wondering how old your rabbits are. In the first pictures they looked older than the last pictures. Razberri is still hanging out around my feet and driving me nuts. I could fix all that and fix her but... she's a mini lop and healthy. I enjoy dancing with her too ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well... praying for your pain ? what kinda fish are you trying to catch??


There are numerous types we are targeting. On the way out to the fishing grounds. We will slow down a little to troll some lures. We will be looking for Maui Maui, Wahoo, Marlin,Tuna and sail and swordfish. Once we anchor on a reef or a wreck. We will targeting many different species of snapper, groupers,amberjack and many other species. Also at night we will try and catch some bait fish. The best bait fish would be google eyes, ballyhoo and pilchard. The pilchard is a type of sardine.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> There are numerous types we are targeting. On the way out to the fishing grounds. We will slow down a little to troll some lures. We will be looking for Maui Maui, Wahoo, Marlin,Tuna and sail and swordfish. Once we anchor on a reef or a wreck. We will targeting many different species of snapper, groupers,amberjack and many other species. Also at night we will try and catch some bait fish. The best bait fish would be google eyes, ballyhoo and pilchard. The pilchard is a type of sardine.


I think of all that type of edible fish, my favorite would be snapper. I'll pray for no pain and all the perfect bait ? along with beautiful weather.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was wondering how old your rabbits are. In the first pictures they looked older than the last pictures. Razberri is still hanging out around my feet and driving me nuts. I could fix all that and fix her but... she's a mini lop and healthy. I enjoy dancing with her too ?


I was told that they are both Juveniles. About 4 months old I think For the California and the Champagne De Argent only 3


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I think of all that type of edible fish, my favorite would be snapper. I'll pray for no pain and all the perfect bait ? along with beautiful weather.?


Thank you Cathie, snapper are very good eating. That's what I like about ocean fish. There are so many different types, that are great eating.
My son's brought me spicy tuna fish tacos back to the room for dinner. 
They were great tasting. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, well of course I had a sleepless night. A little pain and a whole lot of excitement. ?
Will be at the boat at 1 pm and set sail by 2. A 3 hour run out to the fishing grounds. Then lines in the water. Don't know when I will get much sleep. Because we can fish anytime we want. Hopefully I can get a little sleep in between when the fishing slows down. 
Talk to you all sometime on weds evening, unless I pay for another day of fishing. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, well of course I had a sleepless night. A little pain and a whole lot of excitement. ?
> Will be at the boat at 1 pm and set sail by 2. A 3 hour run out to the fishing grounds. Then lines in the water. Don't know when I will get much sleep. Because we can fish anytime we want. Hopefully I can get a little sleep in between when the fishing slows down.
> Talk to you all sometime on weds evening, unless I pay for another day of fishing. ?


Good luck Ray! I hope the fish are plentiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, well of course I had a sleepless night. A little pain and a whole lot of excitement. ?
> Will be at the boat at 1 pm and set sail by 2. A 3 hour run out to the fishing grounds. Then lines in the water. Don't know when I will get much sleep. Because we can fish anytime we want. Hopefully I can get a little sleep in between when the fishing slows down.
> Talk to you all sometime on weds evening, unless I pay for another day of fishing. ?



Good luck Team Ray! May the fish be large, hungry & eager to jump in the boat. Have fun. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

And another happy California tort keeper reports “tortoise up” !


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> And another happy California tort keeper reports “tortoise up” !
> 
> View attachment 323906


Omg! He is beautiful. My very favorite tortoise species, they are so mellow and curious and easy to keep. They look so regal I love their faces. They are a protected species so it is illegal to take them out of California so now in Oregon I can't keep them now, but here is my favorite guy Abscess Nose... he was positive for mycoplasma. The disease presents itself as a respiratory infection, for years he was treated with different supplements and antibiotics and several times a day I had to clean out his nares so he could breathe. For freakin years he was the most important to care for. First I had to soak him so the crud in his nose softened so I could pick that away then I used one of those bulb things to suck out the snot. (Couldn't do that to Sulcata!) but he didn't know he was sick. He roamed around and ate good and basked in the sun.. Because of all the stuff I had to do for him his face got kind of distorted... he was still growing when all that started. Anyway, here is Abscess Nose


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning 
Hope all is well with everyone.
Warm in the sun here but quite chilly out if it.
I've been doing some tidying up in the garden, then Lola came to sit with me (or rather he stretched out in a sunny spot ) so he's had a good dose of uvb today. 
A quiet evening is on the cards for me.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I was told that they are both Juveniles. About 4 months old I think For the California and the Champagne De Argent only 3


Well... I started trying to get females with QueSi and Razberri because puberty with boys is a fight to the finish. They like you too much ? and must be neutered. Unless you don't mind getting peed on.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Omg! He is beautiful. My very favorite tortoise species, they are so mellow and curious and easy to keep. They look so regal I love their faces. They are a protected species so it is illegal to take them out of California so now in Oregon I can't keep them now, but here is my favorite guy Abscess Nose... he was positive for mycoplasma. The disease presents itself as a respiratory infection, for years he was treated with different supplements and antibiotics and several times a day I had to clean out his nares so he could breathe. For freakin years he was the most important to care for. First I had to soak him so the crud in his nose softened so I could pick that away then I used one of those bulb things to suck out the snot. (Couldn't do that to Sulcata!) but he didn't know he was sick. He roamed around and ate good and basked in the sun.. Because of all the stuff I had to do for him his face got kind of distorted... he was still growing when all that started. Anyway, here is Abscess Nose
> View attachment 323907
> 
> View attachment 323908


How do they come out of all their troubles still being so cute ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning
> Hope all is well with everyone.
> Warm in the sun here but quite chilly out if it.
> I've been doing some tidying up in the garden, then Lola came to sit with me (or rather he stretched out in a sunny spot ) so he's had a good dose of uvb today.
> A quiet evening is on the cards for me.


Sapphire went out today and I always check on him. Well... I couldn't find him in his enclosure that I KNOW he can't get out of!


----------



## Cathie G

There is a new member from South Africa, Capetown called Messa. The name of her thread is simply New Member. She needs help and I don't have the experience to give it to her.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck Team Ray! May the fish be large, hungry & eager to jump in the boat. Have fun. ??


Thanks Mark, we are underway and have been traveling for about 1/2 hr. 4.5 hrs to go. The snapper were biting excellent yesterday. So we are headed to the same spot. There is a super moon tonight so the captain has a good feeling they will be spawning. He thinks we're going to have a great not. 
Keeping my fingers crossed and going to take a nap. Should be the last time I have signal. So see you all in a few days.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, we are underway and have been traveling for about 1/2 hr. 4.5 hrs to go. The snapper were biting excellent yesterday. So we are headed to the same spot. There is a super moon tonight so the captain has a good feeling they will be spawning. He thinks we're going to have a great not.
> Keeping my fingers crossed and going to take a nap. Should be the last time I have signal. So see you all in a few days.


Oh ? my favorite ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Throw off those sweatshirts, hoodies and flannels. The heat is on. Pushing upper 70’s today with mid 80’s by Wednesday (almost 27 C).

It’s deck sealing & staining time at This Old House. The wood is bone dry and soaking up the stain like a desert camel. It got too darn hot, but we got a good start.

It’s a good size deck, so we should be able to make more headway tomorrow & Wednesday.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Throw off those sweatshirts, hoodies and flannels. The heat is on. Pushing upper 70’s today with mid 80’s by Wednesday (almost 27 C).
> 
> It’s deck sealing & staining time at This Old House. The wood is bone dry and soaking up the stain like a desert camel. It got too darn hot, but we got a good start.
> 
> It’s a good size deck, so we should be able to make more headway tomorrow & Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 323943


That's a pretty deck. I like the color of the stain.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> There is a new member from South Africa, Capetown called Messa. The name of her thread is simply New Member. She needs help and I don't have the experience to give it to her.


I've tagged our Carol she's in Cape Town with angulates too - if she sees the alert and can help it may tempt her back.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've tagged our Carol she's in Cape Town with angulates too - if she sees the alert and can help it may tempt her back.


? great minds think alike. Thanks though for reaching out to her. And a few more did too. I just always remember when I first joined TFO, it really helped to not feel so alone. Everyone was so kind and answered.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> ? great minds think alike. Thanks though for reaching out to her. And a few more did too. I just always remember when I first joined TFO, it really helped to not feel so alone. Everyone was so kind and answered.


I would have been completely lost without TFO. There are other websites offering advice but nowhere near as good as the help here and poor Lola wouldn't have suffered. Now he lives like a lord!


----------



## Lyn W

Wow it's been quiet in here today.?
Everyone must be busy - fishing or staining decks, and maybe out and about?

I had a walk this morning to get Lola a stack of dandies and plantains which he has polished off through the day. Then just pottering in the garden but it's been quite a grey day.
Thankfully we have some heavy rain on the way tonight and tomorrow.
The hill fires have been burning for a few days and the helicopters carrying water from reservoirs have been flying non stop during daylight hours. There have been 80 hill fires throughout Wales since last week - all deliberately started and looks like it's been coordinated via social media. There must be some sick people involved in that. ?
All that destruction and the death of birds, snakes, slow worms and mammals is very upsetting. 
The mountain on one side of our valley was looking lovely and green a few days ago and now it's black and scorched. I hope they can track the people down on the social media websites.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I would have been completely lost without TFO. There are other websites offering advice but nowhere near as good as the help here and poor Lola wouldn't have suffered. Now he lives like a lord!


I was lost. The only thing that saved Sapphire is that I believe every animal has a special diet. When people said just feed him turtle food, I stopped listening. Plus I didn't really know how to use the internet to access info. One night, on a lark on my new smart phone, I signed up. People here answered right away and pretty soon I didn't feel alone anymore. The big plus is I can help Sapphire in a more informed way.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Wow it's been quiet in here today.?
> Everyone must be busy - fishing or staining decks, and maybe out and about?
> 
> I had a walk this morning to get Lola a stack of dandies and plantains which he has polished off through the day. Then just pottering in the garden but it's been quite a grey day.
> Thankfully we have some heavy rain on the way tonight and tomorrow.
> The hill fires have been burning for a few days and the helicopters carrying water from reservoirs have been flying non stop during daylight hours. There have been 80 hill fires throughout Wales since last week - all deliberately started and looks like it's been coordinated via social media. There must be some sick people involved in that. ?
> All that destruction and the death of birds, snakes, slow worms and mammals is very upsetting.
> The mountain on one side of our valley was looking lovely and green a few days ago and now it's black and scorched. I hope they can track the people down on the social media websites.


I'll hope with you ?.


----------



## Cathie G

I actually went shopping today and got a compliment on the mask I was wearing. It was the hedgehog mask I managed to get from the UK ? thanks to Joe's mom.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Wow it's been quiet in here today.?
> Everyone must be busy - fishing or staining decks, and maybe out and about?
> 
> I had a walk this morning to get Lola a stack of dandies and plantains which he has polished off through the day. Then just pottering in the garden but it's been quite a grey day.
> Thankfully we have some heavy rain on the way tonight and tomorrow.
> The hill fires have been burning for a few days and the helicopters carrying water from reservoirs have been flying non stop during daylight hours. There have been 80 hill fires throughout Wales since last week - all deliberately started and looks like it's been coordinated via social media. There must be some sick people involved in that. ?
> All that destruction and the death of birds, snakes, slow worms and mammals is very upsetting.
> The mountain on one side of our valley was looking lovely and green a few days ago and now it's black and scorched. I hope they can track the people down on the social media websites.


That’s horribly Lyn!! I just don’t understand that kind of sickness in people!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I actually went shopping today and got a compliment on the mask I was wearing. It was the hedgehog mask I managed to get from the UK ? thanks to Joe's mom.



I wore my Meerkat one today for a trip into starrbucks.. I haven’t been in one in almost two years now.. it was the best skinny vanilla frappe I’ve ever had.. hubby and I had a pedicure while I sipped on it..


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It feels fresher outside today thanks to the rain we had in the night and we should have even more heavy rain for the rest of the day. 
I won't be in the garden much today but have plenty to keep me busy in the house.
Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I wore my Meerkat one today for a trip into starrbucks.. I haven’t been in one in almost two years now.. it was the best skinny vanilla frappe I’ve ever had.. hubby and I had a pedicure while I sipped on it..


OMG my wife and I would never do that. We have very ugly, but safely functional tennis feet. I am probably on a SPA watch list


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I wore my Meerkat one today for a trip into starrbucks.. I haven’t been in one in almost two years now.. it was the best skinny vanilla frappe I’ve ever had.. hubby and I had a pedicure while I sipped on it..


It's only really just struck me - but they do feet while people are drinking coffee in Starbucks or did you take the coffee with you to a nail bar?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG my wife and I would never do that. We have very ugly, but safely functional tennis feet. I am probably on a SPA watch list



Somehow i can see you dangling your toes in those spas that have little fish that nibble at all the dead skin! ?

 A *fish* pedicure, also known as a *fish* spa, involves patrons dipping their feet in a tub of water filled with small *fish* called Garra rufa. Garra rufa are sometimes referred to as “doctor *fish*” because they *eat* away *dead skin* found on peoples' feet, leaving newer *skin*exposed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, still on the water about 2 hrs. away from port. Finally got signal. To rough to text much. Will send pics later on land.???


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, still on the water about 2 hrs. away from port. Finally got signal. To rough to text much. Will send pics later on land.???


Looking forward to hearing all about it!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. It’s been a busy week. The rescue is now very full of orphaned baby birds and we don’t have enough baby bird feeder volunteers because a number of the older ones have been self isolating and haven’t returned.

Fortunately an appeal for new volunteers has brought many out and we have started inducting them. This makes me doubly busy now, but hopefully it will make me less busy in the long run.

The weather has been cold and dry throughout April, but usually sunny. Everything is way behind and I have had to top up the pond three times this year already which means both our 200 litre (53 US gallon/ 44 UK gallon) rain butts are now empty. Today it got colder and greyer and some parts of the country got rain, but not us 

I hope all is well in your corners of the CDR. I will try to pop in regularly, but if I miss a few days it’s probably because I am feeding baby birds or training new baby bird feeders!


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, still on the water about 2 hrs. away from port. Finally got signal. To rough to text much. Will send pics later on land.???


Fab. Hope it was a good catch ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, still on the water about 2 hrs. away from port. Finally got signal. To rough to text much. Will send pics later on land.???


Cool. I was thinking of you and your fishing buddies. Hope you caught lots of dinner.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It’s been a busy week. The rescue is now very full of orphaned baby birds and we don’t have enough baby bird feeder volunteers because a number of the older ones have been self isolating and haven’t returned.
> 
> Fortunately an appeal for new volunteers has brought many out and we have started inducting them. This makes me doubly busy now, but hopefully it will make me less busy in the long run.
> 
> The weather has been cold and dry throughout April, but usually sunny. Everything is way behind and I have had to top up the pond three times this year already which means both our 200 litre (53 US gallon/ 44 UK gallon) rain butts are now empty. Today it got colder and greyer and some parts of the country got rain, but not us
> 
> I hope all is well in your corners of the CDR. I will try to pop in regularly, but if I miss a few days it’s probably because I am feeding baby birds or training new baby bird feeders!


It's sad that so many baby birds need help but just think ? they probably didn't get as much help like they do nowadays.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It feels fresher outside today thanks to the rain we had in the night and we should have even more heavy rain for the rest of the day.
> I won't be in the garden much today but have plenty to keep me busy in the house.
> Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


Sapphire got to go outside again today. He lounged around outside the whole time even though it was cloudy. So yes I had a good Wednesday. Any day I can get him out is a good day ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, still on the water about 2 hrs. away from port. Finally got signal. To rough to text much. Will send pics later on land.???


No pictures Ray- it allows the fish to grow in the story! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m roasting. It hit at least a solid 85F degrees here today. Too hot, too soon, too quickly. There were some locations in the area yesterday that rose by 45 degrees or so from early morning cool to baking hot afternoon. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m roasting. It hit at least a solid 85F degrees here today. Too hot, too soon, too quickly. There were some locations in the area yesterday that rose by 45 degrees or so from early morning cool to baking hot afternoon. ?


It was supposed to be in the eightys here and even hotter today then yesterday. Well... guess what happened. I live in Ohio ?. Today it was in the 80s but still chilly. Cloudy all day. It finally poured. So we at last had some April showers. A couple of days ago we finally had some March winds.?


----------



## Cathie G

This will be just a few pics of the house finch couple that's been hanging around. This little guy flies in first.

then the couple dive in.


----------



## Cathie G

Hopefully this time I'll find the right pictures. Of the lovely couple.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It's only really just struck me - but they do feet while people are drinking coffee in Starbucks or did you take the coffee with you to a nail bar?


I took the coffee with me. nail place is right across the rd. I was killing time while waiting on my hubby! They built that Starbucks about 4 months ago and this was my first Purchase from them.


----------



## Alecks

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m roasting. It hit at least a solid 85F degrees here today. Too hot, too soon, too quickly. There were some locations in the area yesterday that rose by 45 degrees or so from early morning cool to baking hot afternoon. ?


pfffft thats nothing compared to iowa


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok finally settled in at the hotel room. 
Here is a pic of the catch!
Tell you all more tomorrow, going to sleep.?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I took the coffee with me. nail place is right across the rd. I was killing time while waiting on my hubby! They built that Starbucks about 4 months ago and this was my first Purchase from them.


Thank goodness for that!
I had visions of stray nail clippings landing in the coffee!!!??


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, its quite a nice morning here so far but some showers on the way later which is good.
I'm off to the weed larder for Lola so see you all later!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok finally settled in at the hotel room.
> Here is a pic of the catch!
> Tell you all more tomorrow, going to sleep.?
> View attachment 324150



Wow! If Ray sends a bucket full of these beauties to our house my wife will do up a proper fish fry for all! Nice catch Sir Ray ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! If Ray sends a bucket full of these beauties to our house my wife will do up a proper fish fry for all! Nice catch Sir Ray ??


Thanks Mark, the catch would have been probably close to double that. But there was types of groupers we couldn't keep because they were out of season. And we caught a bunch of them. The other issue was the sharks. We lost 6 nice king mackerel from sharks biting them in half. While we were fighting them.?
The other issue with the sharks was when they showed up. Pretty much all you caught were big sharks until they broke off. Then we would have to leave to another stop. 
TO MANY SHARKS!


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok finally settled in at the hotel room.
> Here is a pic of the catch!
> Tell you all more tomorrow, going to sleep.?
> View attachment 324150


Wow, Ray. Just wow!! Looks like you guys had a full day!! Oh, what fun!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok finally settled in at the hotel room.
> Here is a pic of the catch!
> Tell you all more tomorrow, going to sleep.?
> View attachment 324150


Heck yeah!!! That’s awesome! Good looking group of men And fish ?


----------



## EllieMay

Sr breakfast this morning.. Jess has conquered through all of the BS.. I’m a proud Mommy !!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

Your fishing trip looked great Ray. Enjoy eating them!

Last night we had a hedgehog visit who couldn’t walk straight. We don’t think it was one of our regular.





So JoesDad and I raced out and grabbed it. The feed station proved to have an accidental design feature making capture easy! ?





I popped it in a large box with food and water and left it for the night in the conservatory. It clearly escaped, but returned to sleep in the box by the time we got up. So my first job this morning was to take it to the rescue. Given I had appointments from 10am, it was something of a rush, but I managed to get there and back in time!

I have a shift at 7am tomorrow, so I should be able to get an update. I’m not sure what time I’ll finish. They have nobody for the next two shifts


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Sr breakfast this morning.. Jess has conquered through all of the BS.. I’m a proud Mommy !!!
> View attachment 324167
> View attachment 324168


Well done Jess. She’s had a rough time, as have you, and it’s so good to see something positive


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sr breakfast this morning.. Jess has conquered through all of the BS.. I’m a proud Mommy !!!
> View attachment 324167
> View attachment 324168


Jess has to be an amazing young lady. She powered through everything and came through it with a beautiful smile.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok finally settled in at the hotel room.
> Here is a pic of the catch!
> Tell you all more tomorrow, going to sleep.?
> View attachment 324150


That looks like a few fish fries waiting to happen before they head home.? Whose going to clean em all ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, the catch would have been probably close to double that. But there was types of groupers we couldn't keep because they were out of season. And we caught a bunch of them. The other issue was the sharks. We lost 6 nice king mackerel from sharks biting them in half. While we were fighting them.?
> The other issue with the sharks was when they showed up. Pretty much all you caught were big sharks until they broke off. Then we would have to leave to another stop.
> TO MANY SHARKS!



Interesting on the sharks! What kind.? Arent they good eating too?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Sr breakfast this morning.. Jess has conquered through all of the BS.. I’m a proud Mommy !!!
> View attachment 324167
> View attachment 324168


By the by... I love your boots. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here we are still in April with another 80 degree day. I was able to muster up three others & get out kayaking.

On the gardening front, we already have a large banana pod flowering & s(owing its baby bananas.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting on the sharks! What kind.? Arent they good eating too?


What's interesting about sharks is they don't have a vent to let out their waste...if what I read is true. I have eaten young shark when I was younger but I won't again.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Your fishing trip looked great Ray. Enjoy eating them!
> 
> Last night we had a hedgehog visit who couldn’t walk straight. We don’t think it was one of our regular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So JoesDad and I raced out and grabbed it. The feed station proved to have an accidental design feature making capture easy! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped it in a large box with food and water and left it for the night in the conservatory. It clearly escaped, but returned to sleep in the box by the time we got up. So my first job this morning was to take it to the rescue. Given I had appointments from 10am, it was something of a rush, but I managed to get there and back in time!
> 
> I have a shift at 7am tomorrow, so I should be able to get an update. I’m not sure what time I’ll finish. They have nobody for the next two shifts


I like the accidental design feature. It looks like someone from above was having His say.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What's interesting about sharks is they don't have a vent to let out their waste...if what I read is true. I have eaten young shark when I was younger but I won't again.



I did some research on this topic this evening. Some interesting tidbits on shark meat preparation....and why.









Can You Eat Shark: What Every Angler Should Know about Shark Meat -


Can you eat shark? The answer is yes! In fact, some species have meat that tastes like swordfish. Since sharks expel toxins through their skin, but with proper preparation and timing, the potentially foul taste can be elminated. Find out all you need to know about eating shark here.




www.reelpursuits.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Wow, Ray. Just wow!! Looks like you guys had a full day!! Oh, what fun!!


Thank you, it was fun!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Heck yeah!!! That’s awesome! Good looking group of men And fish ?


It was a good time, even with the little rivalries between 2 of my sons. Sometimes they don't play well together.??
They were worried who was catching more fish or bigger fish. ?
Instead of being the good dad. I would add fuel to the fire with sarcastic comments to both of them. So I had fun in all aspects of the trip.??????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I did some research on this topic this evening. Some interesting tidbits on shark meat preparation....and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can You Eat Shark: What Every Angler Should Know about Shark Meat -
> 
> 
> Can you eat shark? The answer is yes! In fact, some species have meat that tastes like swordfish. Since sharks expel toxins through their skin, but with proper preparation and timing, the potentially foul taste can be elminated. Find out all you need to know about eating shark here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reelpursuits.com


Very interesting!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That looks like a few fish fries waiting to happen before they head home.? Whose going to clean em all ?


The second night for dinner. The captain fried up 2 groupers for dinner. When we got back to dockside. The captain and 1st mate and all my sons chipped in. They had a assembly line going. So it went from fish on the ground to fillets in vacuum sealed bags in about a 1 1/2 hrs. 
All the fish I kept were only gutted. Rose prefers the whole fish. Some fish were also steaked up.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting on the sharks! What kind.? Arent they good eating too?


According to the captain, the shark population has been getting worse for almost 10 years now. We never got a look at the sharks except for 2. Because they would break us off. I cant remember what the 2 we boated were. After a shark bit off half of one of our king mackerel. It hung around for awhile. Buy the fins and tail sticking out of the water. The captain knew it was a hammer head. Estimated to be about 14 feet. It stayed about 30 yards behind the boat, waiting for another easy snack. I have eaten mako,thresher and black tip shark. But from what I hear, some taste horrible.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well my leg came late afternoon today when I got home. Now you can see why I wanted it for the trip. But in reality I wouldn't have been able to walk with it. With the seas being so rough.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my leg came late afternoon today when I got home. Now you can see why I wanted it for the trip. But in reality I wouldn't have been able to walk with it. With the seas being so rough.
> View attachment 324218


That's a kick-a** looking leg, dude. Very handsome. So glad you got the time on the water with your sons. We're expecting great fish recipes from Rose.


----------



## EllieMay

I


Ray--Opo said:


> It was a good time, even with the little rivalries between 2 of my sons. Sometimes they don't play well together.??
> They were worried who was catching more fish or bigger fish. ?
> Instead of being the good dad. I would add fuel to the fire with sarcastic comments to both of them. So I had fun in all aspects of the trip.??????


that WAS being a good dad Ray! i wouldn’t take anything in the world For my fishing trips with my dad... and he liked to “have his fun” also.. Your boys will never forget that


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Sr breakfast this morning.. Jess has conquered through all of the BS.. I’m a proud Mommy !!!
> View attachment 324167
> View attachment 324168


Thats such a lovely picture!
Congratulations to Jess!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Your fishing trip looked great Ray. Enjoy eating them!
> 
> Last night we had a hedgehog visit who couldn’t walk straight. We don’t think it was one of our regular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So JoesDad and I raced out and grabbed it. The feed station proved to have an accidental design feature making capture easy! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I popped it in a large box with food and water and left it for the night in the conservatory. It clearly escaped, but returned to sleep in the box by the time we got up. So my first job this morning was to take it to the rescue. Given I had appointments from 10am, it was something of a rush, but I managed to get there and back in time!
> 
> I have a shift at 7am tomorrow, so I should be able to get an update. I’m not sure what time I’ll finish. They have nobody for the next two shifts


Poor thing.
Maybe he's been fighting too - at least he's in good hands now.
My hedgehog is back!
The camera picked him/her up last night. I can tell it's the same one because of a horseshoe shaped lighter patch on his backside. 
He was scratching a fair bit which is probably fleas - is there anything I can do to help him with that?
Maybe a deeper tray of water for him to bathe in?
I'll start the feeding again too. 
I was only checking to see if a mouse I've seen was still out there, so was really excited to see the Harry back and looking well. He was last seen in October.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here we are still in April with another 80 degree day. I was able to muster up three others & get out kayaking.
> 
> On the gardening front, we already have a large banana pod flowering & s(owing its baby bananas.
> 
> View attachment 324183


Our temps are only averaging about 10C/50F give or take a couple of degrees for the next week.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I did some research on this topic this evening. Some interesting tidbits on shark meat preparation....and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can You Eat Shark: What Every Angler Should Know about Shark Meat -
> 
> 
> Can you eat shark? The answer is yes! In fact, some species have meat that tastes like swordfish. Since sharks expel toxins through their skin, but with proper preparation and timing, the potentially foul taste can be elminated. Find out all you need to know about eating shark here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reelpursuits.com


I know in some cultures shark fin soup is popular but the awful thing is they catch the sharks and cut off the fins then leave the shark alive dying a horrible death because it can't swim. There is footage of it somewhere and it's heartbreaking. ?
Would be kinder to kill it and use the rest of the meat too.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my leg came late afternoon today when I got home. Now you can see why I wanted it for the trip. But in reality I wouldn't have been able to walk with it. With the seas being so rough.
> View attachment 324218


Welcome back Ray and I hope the new leg is comfortable for you to use. 
So glad you had a great time with your sons.
No need to save me any fish - I don't eat it, so all the more for you!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a grey, chilly showery Wales. 
It's the end of April and a third of the way through the year already. 
Doesn't time fly?!
Hope everyone has a good Friday!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a grey, chilly showery Wales.
> It's the end of April and a third of the way through the year already.
> Doesn't time fly?!
> Hope everyone has a good Friday!


Same to you Lyn!!! It’s grey and stormy here but much warmer.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my leg came late afternoon today when I got home. Now you can see why I wanted it for the trip. But in reality I wouldn't have been able to walk with it. With the seas being so rough.
> View attachment 324218



Ray...maybe get it repainted based on your trip. Some cool looking Hammerhead Sharks would go well!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning/day all. Spotted my first Ruby-Throated Hummingbird this morning. I was watering roses and it spent a few minutes bathing & drinking in fresh water. Feeder now hung.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday’s kayaking trip was a group of four, including my friend who daily searches for & finds wonderful fossilized Megalodon shark teeth along the Chesapeake Bay in Southern Maryland.

As an FYI, *Megalodon* (_Otodus megalodon_),meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of sharkthat lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago, during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene. It was formerly thought to be a member of the family Lamnidae and a close relative of the great white shark (_Carcharodon carcharias_). @Tidgy's Dad 

My friend & her husband collect these fossils, & clean them up. The largest go to the local *Calvert Maritime Museum *






We Are Open! | Calvert Marine Museum, MD - Official Website







www.calvertmarinemuseum.com





& the others are made into pendants as gifts. Yesterday, I was lucky to get one of these ancient relics! 

Megalodon Shark Tooth


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Mark, the catch would have been probably close to double that. But there was types of groupers we couldn't keep because they were out of season. And we caught a bunch of them. The other issue was the sharks. We lost 6 nice king mackerel from sharks biting them in half. While we were fighting them.?
> The other issue with the sharks was when they showed up. Pretty much all you caught were big sharks until they broke off. Then we would have to leave to another stop.
> TO MANY SHARKS!



“You’re gonna need a bigger boat”.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray...maybe get it repainted based on your trip. Some cool looking Hammerhead Sharks would go well!


Actually the graphics is a t-shirt. I bought the shirt and then before the final finish. They fit the shirt around the socket and then apply a clear laminate. 
Rose's mother took the sleeves and hemmed elastic on each end. I used them for sun guards on my arms. When I was fishing. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Sr breakfast this morning.. Jess has conquered through all of the BS.. I’m a proud Mommy !!!
> View attachment 324167
> View attachment 324168



Congratulations!!!!!
I am soooo happy for you ,her, the whole family!!!!!
Yyyaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!
Good goin’ Jess!!!!
We knew you could do it! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday’s kayaking trip was a group of four, including my friend who daily searches for & finds wonderful fossilized Megalodon shark teeth along the Chesapeake Bay in Southern Maryland.
> 
> As an FYI, *Megalodon* (_Otodus megalodon_),meaning "big tooth", is an extinct species of sharkthat lived approximately 23 to 3.6 million years ago, during the Early Miocene to the Pliocene. It was formerly thought to be a member of the family Lamnidae and a close relative of the great white shark (_Carcharodon carcharias_). @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> My friend & her husband collect these fossils, & clean them up. The largest go to the local *Calvert Maritime Museum *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Are Open! | Calvert Marine Museum, MD - Official Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.calvertmarinemuseum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the others are made into pendants as gifts. Yesterday, I was lucky to get one of these ancient relics!
> 
> Megalodon Shark Tooth
> View attachment 324233



Wow!! How very interesting and cool!!!
When I read megaladon I knew what you were talking about I just never knew people searched for them!? Hoowww coooool!
Well.... now I want one?! 
They are a million years old!
Think about that!!. 
Wow....?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow!! How very interesting and cool!!!
> When I read megaladon I knew what you were talking about I just never knew people searched for them!? Hoowww coooool!
> Well.... now I want one?!
> They are a million years old!
> Think about that!!.
> Wow....?


Personally, I'd watch "The Meg" & a couple other ScyFi movies of megladons before I'd get all gooey about finding a living one, but hey, fossils can't bite, can they?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The second night for dinner. The captain fried up 2 groupers for dinner. When we got back to dockside. The captain and 1st mate and all my sons chipped in. They had a assembly line going. So it went from fish on the ground to fillets in vacuum sealed bags in about a 1 1/2 hrs.
> All the fish I kept were only gutted. Rose prefers the whole fish. Some fish were also steaked up.


I knew Rose's hands would have to be in it somewhere along the assembly line... and to her liking.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all from a grey, chilly showery Wales.
> It's the end of April and a third of the way through the year already.
> Doesn't time fly?!
> Hope everyone has a good Friday!


I got Sapphire out today even though the air was chilly and windy. His enclosure said in the high 90's with the sun. That must have been correct because he stayed out under a dandelion. We had March winds and April showers on the same day. He was already back inside when we had the shower but at least he got to get a few hours of a suntan.?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> It was a good time, even with the little rivalries between 2 of my sons. Sometimes they don't play well together.??
> They were worried who was catching more fish or bigger fish. ?
> Instead of being the good dad. I would add fuel to the fire with sarcastic comments to both of them. So I had fun in all aspects of the trip.??????


They’re big boys now. They need to sort it out themselves ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Poor thing.
> Maybe he's been fighting too - at least he's in good hands now.
> My hedgehog is back!
> The camera picked him/her up last night. I can tell it's the same one because of a horseshoe shaped lighter patch on his backside.
> He was scratching a fair bit which is probably fleas - is there anything I can do to help him with that?
> Maybe a deeper tray of water for him to bathe in?
> I'll start the feeding again too.
> I was only checking to see if a mouse I've seen was still out there, so was really excited to see the Harry back and looking well. He was last seen in October.


The scratching is actually not a problem. The only way a hedgehog can groom between its spines is by scratching, so they scratch a lot


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Our temps are only averaging about 10C/50F give or take a couple of degrees for the next week.


Smae here... actually we might make 11C in Kent, but still brrrrrrr!


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning/day all. Spotted my first Ruby-Throated Hummingbird this morning. I was watering roses and it spent a few minutes bathing & drinking in fresh water. Feeder now hung.


I saw this about feeding hummingbirds today.


I really wish we had them in Europe!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I did some research on this topic this evening. Some interesting tidbits on shark meat preparation....and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can You Eat Shark: What Every Angler Should Know about Shark Meat -
> 
> 
> Can you eat shark? The answer is yes! In fact, some species have meat that tastes like swordfish. Since sharks expel toxins through their skin, but with proper preparation and timing, the potentially foul taste can be elminated. Find out all you need to know about eating shark here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reelpursuits.com


The shark I ate was good and much like a tuna steak. I simply changed my diet and just don't eat skin fish any more.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> They’re big boys now. They need to sort it out themselves ?


Yea but it's so much fun to egg it on. How can a parent resist ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I saw this about feeding hummingbirds today.
> View attachment 324285
> 
> I really wish we had them in Europe!


I've found my best that I can do for them is grow true Rose of Sharon bushes. They really love them. They really are a living jewel in nature.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. It’s been ridiculously busy at the rescue. I started at 7am this morning. First shift is always tough. Round one - just food down everything using one bo of food and separate utensils. Round 2: give everything its own bowl. Round 3: get the paperwork in order. Round 4: which is 8am start cleaning as well.

It is physically demanding and full on for the entire 3 hours. The hospital manager turned up and wanted a load of enclosure moves done without specifying exactly who to kove where... “I trust you to do it right”.

I stayed an hour after my shift and was given the intern to assist and was told I was in charge. I got a grateful message this evening saying “It’s been a mad day. Thank you for the baby bird moves, really helped today” so we obviously did it right.

I wish I had time to take photos this morning. We had some truly gorgeous birds in. The cutest magpies, so small, that were just turning black and white like the adults. Carrion Crow hatchlings that looked like dinosaurs. And an older single Carrion Crow that was lonely and “chatted” to me throughout my shift. I love feeding corvids. They rally go nom-nom-nom out loud as you feed them 

Our badger turned up again last night. She came in, sniffed round the hedgehog feed staion, walked round the shed and left through a six inch square gap under a gate on the other side of the house.









We have a very indecisiv female hedgehog who spent the night before last carting leaves from under our shed to under the shed next door. Last night she moved a load back. On checking the cameras she made an unexpected daylight appearance to move to the middle section of our shed.

A hedgehog out in the day is usually sick, but there’s an exception for females in breeding season.. hopefully hoglets are imminent ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning/day all. Spotted my first Ruby-Throated Hummingbird this morning. I was watering roses and it spent a few minutes bathing & drinking in fresh water. Feeder now hung.


Seeing all of the plants in your yard the last few years I'm not surprised. They'd be there even without a feeder ? just gives them something else to fight ? over.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow!! How very interesting and cool!!!
> When I read megaladon I knew what you were talking about I just never knew people searched for them!? Hoowww coooool!
> Well.... now I want one?!
> They are a million years old!
> Think about that!!.
> Wow....?



Yes....there are a few hidden gems along the Chesapeake Bay in southern Maryland that are renowned for shark fossils, especially shark teeth of all types. There’s even a state park there.





__





Calvert Cliffs State Park


An official website of the State of Maryland.




dnr.maryland.gov





In my haste to show the one from yesterday, I incorrectly ID‘d as a Megalodon Shark tooth.....but this particular one is from a Mako Shark. They do find many Megalodon teeth as well. (I got one two years ago here). I’ll snap a pix of the Meg.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It’s been ridiculously busy at the rescue. I started at 7am this morning. First shift is always tough. Round one - just food down everything using one bo of food and separate utensils. Round 2: give everything its own bowl. Round 3: get the paperwork in order. Round 4: which is 8am start cleaning as well.
> 
> It is physically demanding and full on for the entire 3 hours. The hospital manager turned up and wanted a load of enclosure moves done without specifying exactly who to kove where... “I trust you to do it right”.
> 
> I stayed an hour after my shift and was given the intern to assist and was told I was in charge. I got a grateful message this evening saying “It’s been a mad day. Thank you for the baby bird moves, really helped today” so we obviously did it right.
> 
> I wish I had time to take photos this morning. We had some truly gorgeous birds in. The cutest magpies, so small, that were just turning black and white like the adults. Carrion Crow hatchlings that looked like dinosaurs. And an older single Carrion Crow that was lonely and “chatted” to me throughout my shift. I love feeding corvids. They rally go nom-nom-nom out loud as you feed them
> 
> Our badger turned up again last night. She came in, sniffed round the hedgehog feed staion, walked round the shed and left through a six inch square gap under a gate on the other side of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a very indecisiv female hedgehog who spent the night before last carting leaves from under our shed to under the shed next door. Last night she moved a load back. On checking the cameras she made an unexpected daylight appearance to move to the middle section of our shed.
> 
> A hedgehog out in the day is usually sick, but there’s an exception for females in breeding season.. hopefully hoglets are imminent ?


That's so funny ? It looks like your badger would like to remain anonymous. Sneaky little bugger.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> They’re big boys now. They need to sort it out themselves ?


I agree, after dropping me off. The 4 of them drove straight through to Michigan.( 20 hrs or so)I was getting play by play info from one of my son's by text. The 2 oldest were at it the majority of the trip. Now I will get each of their stories over the next few days.
Going to have to put my therapist hat.?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. It’s been ridiculously busy at the rescue. I started at 7am this morning. First shift is always tough. Round one - just food down everything using one bo of food and separate utensils. Round 2: give everything its own bowl. Round 3: get the paperwork in order. Round 4: which is 8am start cleaning as well.
> 
> It is physically demanding and full on for the entire 3 hours. The hospital manager turned up and wanted a load of enclosure moves done without specifying exactly who to kove where... “I trust you to do it right”.
> 
> I stayed an hour after my shift and was given the intern to assist and was told I was in charge. I got a grateful message this evening saying “It’s been a mad day. Thank you for the baby bird moves, really helped today” so we obviously did it right.
> 
> I wish I had time to take photos this morning. We had some truly gorgeous birds in. The cutest magpies, so small, that were just turning black and white like the adults. Carrion Crow hatchlings that looked like dinosaurs. And an older single Carrion Crow that was lonely and “chatted” to me throughout my shift. I love feeding corvids. They rally go nom-nom-nom out loud as you feed them
> 
> Our badger turned up again last night. She came in, sniffed round the hedgehog feed staion, walked round the shed and left through a six inch square gap under a gate on the other side of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a very indecisiv female hedgehog who spent the night before last carting leaves from under our shed to under the shed next door. Last night she moved a load back. On checking the cameras she made an unexpected daylight appearance to move to the middle section of our shed.
> 
> A hedgehog out in the day is usually sick, but there’s an exception for females in breeding season.. hopefully hoglets are imminent ?


Mr Brock the Badger either wanted to make sure he had a close up or didn't want publicity. 
I've put food out for my hedgehog tonight in a small bin on its side which hopefully the cats can't get. I'll have to make a better feeding station though.
One of my sister's hedgehogs was released last night in a safe place where they provide hoghouses and supported feeding until they are ready to move on. She still has two but they're staggering the releases so they'll all be gone soon. That'll be 3 back in the wild that wouldn't have survived the winter without help.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Seeing all of the plants in your yard the last few years I'm not surprised. They'd be there even without a feeder ? just gives them something else to fight ? over.



Had some Columbines & Bleeding Hearts open as well.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Had some Columbines & Bleeding Hearts open as well.
> 
> View attachment 324294
> 
> View attachment 324295


Seeing the pictures of your lovely yard looks like an oasis for wildlife.? I'm sure they see it too.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I've found my best that I can do for them is grow true Rose of Sharon bushes. They really love them. They really are a living jewel in nature.


I also have to say that my little Zebra Finches remind me of hummingbirds. The way they fly is really close to the way a hummer does. But my Zebras have a song to their talking that sometimes sounds like bells and other times like little laughing toys. So cute ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Honestly.....what kind of a person takes a chain saw to an osprey platform (sitting birds with eggs) and cuts it down? 












Ospreys' nesting platform cut down in 'horrific act of vandalism'


BBC Springwatch presenter Iolo Williams brands those responsible as "morons".



www.bbc.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Honestly.....what kind of a person takes a chain saw to an osprey platform (sitting birds with eggs) and cuts it down?
> 
> View attachment 324317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ospreys' nesting platform cut down in 'horrific act of vandalism'
> 
> 
> BBC Springwatch presenter Iolo Williams brands those responsible as "morons".
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Honestly.....what kind of a person takes a chain saw to an osprey platform (sitting birds with eggs) and cuts it down?
> 
> View attachment 324317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ospreys' nesting platform cut down in 'horrific act of vandalism'
> 
> 
> BBC Springwatch presenter Iolo Williams brands those responsible as "morons".
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


I saw this. It’s horrific. I can’t imagine who would be so inhumane. This pair had already laid.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Honestly.....what kind of a person takes a chain saw to an osprey platform (sitting birds with eggs) and cuts it down?
> 
> View attachment 324317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ospreys' nesting platform cut down in 'horrific act of vandalism'
> 
> 
> BBC Springwatch presenter Iolo Williams brands those responsible as "morons".
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


That is appalling and very upsetting to see!.
Morons is too good a word for them. 
Between that and the hill fires, Wales seems to have an abundance of brainless thugs.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
Weather is much the same and we've had some rain. 
I'm just about to give Lola a nice soak.
His eating habits are still quite peculiar; he will nibble the food I put down for him in the morning, but then ignore it until late at night. ?‍
My hedgehog was back in the garden last night and ate some dry kitten food.
Hopefully s/he'll be around for while.
Hope you are a having a good Saturday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon, Rose had a request to also save some heads.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Honestly.....what kind of a person takes a chain saw to an osprey platform (sitting birds with eggs) and cuts it down?
> 
> View attachment 324317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ospreys' nesting platform cut down in 'horrific act of vandalism'
> 
> 
> BBC Springwatch presenter Iolo Williams brands those responsible as "morons".
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


That breaks my heart. How can anyone hurt such a beautiful bird? All they do is go fishing. They're my favorite of the larger birds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon, Rose had a request to also save some heads.
> View attachment 324321


Ew! Fish stew?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Ew! Fish stew?


Rose or her mother make a good soup. They also fry or saute the head and eat it till there is no skin or meat. Just the skull, hey if they enjoy I am happy. I think I mentioned before. Rose loves the eyeballs, she loves the way they pop in her mouth. ??????


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose or her mother make a good soup. They also fry or saute the head and eat it till there is no skin or meat. Just the skull, hey if they enjoy I am happy. I think I mentioned before. Rose loves the eyeballs, she loves the way they pop in her mouth. ??????


My husand's father is Pinoy, so I'm quite familiar with that sort or thing.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Honestly.....what kind of a person takes a chain saw to an osprey platform (sitting birds with eggs) and cuts it down?
> 
> View attachment 324317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ospreys' nesting platform cut down in 'horrific act of vandalism'
> 
> 
> BBC Springwatch presenter Iolo Williams brands those responsible as "morons".
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com





Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon, Rose had a request to also save some heads.
> View attachment 324321


I take back the request for recipes. Ugh!! Yea, Rose.


----------



## Maro2Bear

House Rehab Update: while our painting crew was busy inside, wifey and I tackled the old back garden shed. It served its purpose over the years, but MDF/particle board only lasts so long & only repaired so many times. A bit of an eye sore.

How it Started



And How it Ended


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> I take back the request for recipes. Ugh!! Yea, Rose.


She has a few good recipes, one using coconut milk. I stay away from the heads also. The groupers we caught actually have cheek meat that is very good. I do have to say. The first time she cooked a pig head. I was skeptical, but the cheek meat was the best pork I ever had.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good afternoon everyone, will try to get some pics soon. I am still licking my wounds from the trip. Also waiting for pics from my son's. 
I haven't been keeping up with what's been going on in the CDR.
Hope everyone has been doing good!
I will try to catch up with you all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good afternoon everyone, will try to get some pics soon. I am still licking my wounds from the trip. Also waiting for pics from my son's.
> I haven't been keeping up with what's been going on in the CDR.
> Hope everyone has been doing good!
> I will try to catch up with you all!


Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

We spent today out at the Dungeness nature reserve. Binoculars essential of course.

The weather started off grey and still, but the sun came out then then the wind got up… and finally we got soaked in a heavy shower, but as it coincided with us hearing an extremely rare Bittern we retreated to our car happy.

Dungeness is in the extreme south east of the UK and the area is one ginormous shingle beach stretching miles inland. It’s a very unusual and ecolologically important environment.

View over towards the nuclear power station. My Dad was working at the predecessor power station when I was born. 



Lesser Whitethroat 


Coffee stop with lambs



Mute swans



Male Reed Bunting



Little Egret



Female Linnet collecting fluff from a bullrush for her nest


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> She has a few good recipes, one using coconut milk. I stay away from the heads also. The groupers we caught actually have cheek meat that is very good. I do have to say. The first time she cooked a pig head. I was skeptical, but the cheek meat was the best pork I ever had.


The recipe using coconut milk would be interesting. One can always substitute.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening all, hope you're all enjoying a good day.
We have our May Day Bank Holiday in the UK tomorrow, so some people will have a day off work and a long weekend. 
The weather forecast for the afternoon is for heavy rain and high winds and temps below 50F so typical bank holiday weather but much needed rain.
I'm off to bed with my book so enjoy the rest of your Sunday.
Nos Da.


----------



## Lyn W

Another quiet day here in the CDR.
The weather has been far from quiet here today and the rain and high winds are just as forecast so I've not ventured out. 
Hope you're all having a good Monday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Another quiet day here in the CDR.
> The weather has been far from quiet here today and the rain and high winds are just as forecast so I've not ventured out.
> Hope you're all having a good Monday.


I went shopping and doing paperwork for Joe. It was rainy here and I didn't mind. Except Sapphire couldn't go out. Everytime I walked in to check on him he caught me. And I know that begging look. By the time I got the steal from Kohl's and had to say NO to Sapphire, I felt guilty as charged ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> She has a few good recipes, one using coconut milk. I stay away from the heads also. The groupers we caught actually have cheek meat that is very good. I do have to say. The first time she cooked a pig head. I was skeptical, but the cheek meat was the best pork I ever had.


I bet she makes a great pork adobo!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I bet she makes a great pork adobo!


Oh yes, one of my favorites. Also makes it with chicken.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Summer is creeping in here too early. Already in the 80s today. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh yes, one of my favorites. Also makes it with chicken.


Hey Ray have you ever heard of a law that stops people keeping a sulcata in their yard in Florida?
I've just tagged you in a post from someone whose neighbours have reported them for having a 10 inch sully and they think they'll have to rehome.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Summer is creeping in here too early. Already in the 80s today. ?


Still only just over 50F here.
Drier and brighter today but still squally showers and very windy.
We had more rain yesterday than in the whole of April.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all .
Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.
I think everyone must have been pretty busy the last few days.
I've been busy doing nothing, just keeping warm and dry with Lola.
I sat on his floor today to spend some 'quality time' with him, (and to put off doing some ironing) but he marched straight up to me and tried to barge me out of the way. 
He made it perfectly clear I wasn't welcome so I left him to it and reluctantly did my ironing. 
What an exciting day I've had?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all .
> Hope you are all having a good Tuesday.
> I think everyone must have been pretty busy the last few days.
> I've been busy doing nothing, just keeping warm and dry with Lola.
> I sat on his floor today to spend some 'quality time' with him, (and to put off doing some ironing) but he marched straight up to me and tried to barge me out of the way.
> He made it perfectly clear I wasn't welcome so I left him to it and reluctantly did my ironing.
> What an exciting day I've had?


That's so funny ?. Well... they are truthful about their opinion. When I first got Sapphire I slapped together a hidy hut and he loved it. Well I got the bright idea of souping it up and make it look like a little hacienda. He took notice and just sat and looked at it for a couple of hours. Then he waltzed past and rested beside it. It was hilarious ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hey Ray have you ever heard of a law that stops people keeping a sulcata in their yard in Florida?
> I've just tagged you in a post from someone whose neighbours have reported them for having a 10 inch sully and they think they'll have to rehome.


It will be interesting to see the answer to this.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh yes, one of my favorites. Also makes it with chicken.


Now I have to find out what adobo is ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It will be interesting to see the answer to this.


 It seems it's not a Florida law but the neighbourhood association 
Doesn't seem right to me that they can dictate what pets you have as long as they're not causing a nuisance.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It seems it's not a Florida law but the neighbourhood association
> Doesn't seem right to me that they can dictate what pets you have as long as they're not causing a nuisance.



HOAs have all kinds of crazy rules & regulations. Some don’t like hanging baskets on balconies, some only want “approved” paint colors on the front door, some say NO to visible satellite dishes, some want trash bins placed out only on the morning of pickup....... Excited “buyers” often don’t read the fine print Of the HOA and more excited by signing the paperwork.

Pro Tip - read the HOA if your community has one...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It seems it's not a Florida law but the neighbourhood association
> Doesn't seem right to me that they can dictate what pets you have as long as they're not causing a nuisance.


Florida is pretty strict about wildlife and in a few ways I don't blame them. There's been a lot of non native snakes etc that have been released. They are decimating the Florida native wildlife. But I don't think I'd want to live in a neighborhood that can dictate against a 10 inch tortoise when it doesn't violate Florida's laws.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> HOAs have all kinds of crazy rules & regulations. Some don’t like hanging baskets on balconies, some only want “approved” paint colors on the front door, some say NO to visible satellite dishes, some want trash bins placed out only on the morning of pickup....... Excited “buyers” often don’t read the fine print Of the HOA and more excited by signing the paperwork.
> 
> Pro Tip - read the HOA if your community has one...


Crazy!!!!
Stepford is alive and kicking!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

In Hawaii there are really crazy HOA rules too. Houses can only be painted selected, approved colors, trash bins out of sight from the road, and must be pulled in by 3:00 pm (like everyone is going to drive home to do that) no hanging plants on the front porch, and no clotheslines. Arenʻt we trying to make the world more sustainable? A friend of mine had a plastic pink pig that was used to keep her gardening tools inside against her fence, but someone mustʻve walked by, looked over the fence, and saw it. My friend got a notice to remove it even though it was there for over 3 years. Sheesh these people!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Crazy!!!!
> Stepford is alive and kicking!!


It's a whole lot worse than that. Not only do they try to tell you what to do, many HOA's accumulate massive amounts of fees & assessments to cover "contingencies" with very little control from the homeowners over how the monies are spent. Then there's telling you what colors you can paint the outside of your house, what flags you can fly, etc. These are very hard cases to win. HOA's usually prevail.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hey Ray have you ever heard of a law that stops people keeping a sulcata in their yard in Florida?
> I've just tagged you in a post from someone whose neighbours have reported them for having a 10 inch sully and they think they'll have to rehome.


I just read the post. Obviously they live in a gated HOA community. When my dad past everyone said move into your dad's house. I said no way! I am not going to let somebody dictate to me what color I can paint my door. ?
Plus I have to pay yearly fee to live by there rules.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Now I have to find out what adobo is ?


When Opo is being a brat. Rose jokingly threatens him that she is going to make Adobe with him. Use a good vinegar not the distilled vinegar I grew up with. The first time Rose smelled that vinegar. She thought it was bad. I never knew there was a difference in vinegars but there is.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> When Opo is being a brat. Rose jokingly threatens him that she is going to make Adobe with him. Use a good vinegar not the distilled vinegar I grew up with. The first time Rose smelled that vinegar. She thought it was bad. I never knew there was a difference in vinegars but there is.


Tortoise adobo? Hmmmm ? lol, but I could really go for some pancit right now!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> When Opo is being a brat. Rose jokingly threatens him that she is going to make Adobe with him. Use a good vinegar not the distilled vinegar I grew up with. The first time Rose smelled that vinegar. She thought it was bad. I never knew there was a difference in vinegars but there is.


Well...of course I had to look it up and that's what they said too. I think I would love it made with chicken thighs. Easy and simple with rice. I use the distilled white vinegar for cleaning Razberri's litter boxes.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Tortoise adobo? Hmmmm ? lol, but I could really go for some pancit right now!


Oooooh! That is my favorite!????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...of course I had to look it up and that's what they said too. I think I would love it made with chicken thighs. Easy and simple with rice. I use the distilled white vinegar for cleaning Razberri's litter boxes.?


It's even better the next day when everything has soaked up the flavors.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It's even better the next day when everything has soaked up the flavors.


The recipe said not to throw it away but to use it on a rice dish with the chopped up leftover chicken... and salad or greens. This is right up my alley. It even gave advice on how to use chicken breasts if you prefer even less calories. I won't cause I want a bunch of calories. Doctors orders.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm quite shocked at hearing about what HOAs can make people do with their own properties. I'm all in favour of people being considerate to their neighbours, but what paint and planters you can have and how you dry your washing etc is way over the top!?
There may be similar schemes in posh housing estates in the UK but none that I've heard of - I'm not posh enough!?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oooooh! That is my favorite!????


Now I have to look up pancit ?


----------



## Cathie G

Tomorrow Sapphire has his first vet visit. It's been waking me up every night. It'll be curbside because of the pandemic. I know not to allow vitamin shots but not sure about other red flags. I also have to allow a tech to take my little one that hasn't been out of my oversight for 14 years. He does need a beak trim and a fecal check for gp. We'll see. I'm actually looking forward to it but still scared about the vet.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> The recipe said not to throw it away but to use it on a rice dish with the chopped up leftover chicken... and salad or greens. This is right up my alley. It even gave advice on how to use chicken breasts if you prefer even less calories. I won't cause I want a bunch of calories. Doctors orders.


You're on the right diet, Cathie G.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow Sapphire has his first vet visit. It's been waking me up every night. It'll be curbside because of the pandemic. I know not to allow vitamin shots but not sure about other red flags. I also have to allow a tech to take my little one that hasn't been out of my oversight for 14 years. He does need a beak trim and a fecal check for gp. We'll see. I'm actually looking forward to it but still scared about the vet.



Why the vet visit?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow Sapphire has his first vet visit. It's been waking me up every night. It'll be curbside because of the pandemic. I know not to allow vitamin shots but not sure about other red flags. I also have to allow a tech to take my little one that hasn't been out of my oversight for 14 years. He does need a beak trim and a fecal check for gp. We'll see. I'm actually looking forward to it but still scared about the vet.


I'm no fan of vets...my current vets have been good to two of my babies, but now I have to find a new vet since we're almost done moving. I do really, really, really hate the COVID rules for vets, dentists, etc. I'd put on 5 masks to go in with my cat for a vet visit. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Why the vet visit?


He needs a beak trim and has. He started growing a beak the first year I got him. I didn't like what I was seeing but didn't know what was happening to him until I found TFO. He eats good but this really needs done. I want a fecal check because my yard is full of slugs or snails (whatever you want to call them) just because. So this is really good if the vet is. I'm too frightened to try a beak trim myself. I don't see really good and don't know how to handle his jaw. So we'll see.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Tomorrow Sapphire has his first vet visit. It's been waking me up every night. It'll be curbside because of the pandemic. I know not to allow vitamin shots but not sure about other red flags. I also have to allow a tech to take my little one that hasn't been out of my oversight for 14 years. He does need a beak trim and a fecal check for gp. We'll see. I'm actually looking forward to it but still scared about the vet.


It is stressful for you and the tort but as long as they know he's just there for a beak trim they shouldn't do anything you don't agree to and if he's not ill he won't need any shots. 
If they are experienced with torts they'll know ways to get him to hold his head out for a beak trim without needing sedation. Securely holding the tort and tipping slightly forward is one way to make his head come out. I managed to take a sharp bit off Lola's beak with an electric nail filer (like a grindstone) holding him like that without any problem.
You'll be taking the poop sample with you so that bit is easy. If he has parasites I don't know how they treat that - hopefully one of the CDR gang can tell you about that.
Try not to worry - but I know you will. 
All we can do is trust the vets to listen to us and do the right thing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It is stressful for you and the tort but as long as they know he's just there for a beak trim they shouldn't do anything you don't agree to and if he's not ill he won't need any shots.
> If they are experienced with torts they'll know ways to get him to hold his head out for a beak trim without needing sedation. Securely holding the tort and tipping slightly forward is one way to make his head come out. I managed to take a sharp bit off Lola's beak with an electric nail filer (like a grindstone) holding him like that without any problem.
> You'll be taking the poop sample with you so that bit is easy. If he has parasites I don't know how they treat that - hopefully one of the CDR gang can tell you about that.
> Try not to worry - but I know you will.
> All we can do is trust the vets to listen to us and do the right thing.



Agree. Just no Vitamin shots or others needed.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just been reading about all the places in the UK that have had snow today.?
North Wales, some areas of the Midlands, Northern England and Scotland had snow but it could reach further south this week. The good news is it doesn't last too long.
Night temps are down to about 32F in some areas. 
The Man Utd football pitch had to be cleared of snow and hail before a big game today - not what you'd expect in May!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> He needs a beak trim and has. He started growing a beak the first year I got him. I didn't like what I was seeing but didn't know what was happening to him until I found TFO. He eats good but this really needs done. I want a fecal check because my yard is full of slugs or snails (whatever you want to call them) just because. So this is really good if the vet is. I'm too frightened to try a beak trim myself. I don't see really good and don't know how to handle his jaw. So we'll see.


Maybe @Yvonne G can tell you about the treatment they might suggest for worms/parasites if it's needed.
Then at least you'll have the information and know what to expect if there's a problem.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm going to check to see if there's any sign of my hedgehog and then I'm off to bed.
So Nos Da all, have a pleasant evening.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It is stressful for you and the tort but as long as they know he's just there for a beak trim they shouldn't do anything you don't agree to and if he's not ill he won't need any shots.
> If they are experienced with torts they'll know ways to get him to hold his head out for a beak trim without needing sedation. Securely holding the tort and tipping slightly forward is one way to make his head come out. I managed to take a sharp bit off Lola's beak with an electric nail filer (like a grindstone) holding him like that without any problem.
> You'll be taking the poop sample with you so that bit is easy. If he has parasites I don't know how they treat that - hopefully one of the CDR gang can tell you about that.
> Try not to worry - but I know you will.
> All we can do is trust the vets to listen to us and do the right thing.


Well I'll take the poo ? if he gives me some but I will talk with them about that if he doesn't. I doubt it but it's worth checking for paracites. He wasn't the best when I got him 14 years ago. But he's doing pretty good and I don't want to go to drastic measures to get him "better". Especially since his shell looks pretty good compared to what it was.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Agree. Just no Vitamin shots or others needed.


Thanks for answering. The biggest reason I'm so crazy is because Sapphire wasn't in good shape when I got him 14 years ago. He had holes in his shell and was very dirty. He looks a lot different now but I'm afraid they won't recognize that. He may not be perfect ever but he's active, eats good, and I don't want to kill him by trying to help him.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe @Yvonne G can tell you about the treatment they might suggest for worms/parasites if it's needed.
> Then at least you'll have the information and know what to expect if there's a problem.


I have seen on here that panacure is one medicine for that. I'm so glad to have all of you. When I wake up tonight I'll be able to go back to sleep because I'll need it for tomorrow.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I'm no fan of vets...my current vets have been good to two of my babies, but now I have to find a new vet since we're almost done moving. I do really, really, really hate the COVID rules for vets, dentists, etc. I'd put on 5 masks to go in with my cat for a vet visit. Sending good vibes your way.


Thanks all the vibes will help a lot. With our cat and my bunny, their vet office has been the same for 11 years and I'm not so nervous. This is a new vet and first time for Sapphire. I don't get to meet her but she doesn't get to meet me either. I'm really glad to get her if she's good. Our city hasn't had a reptile vet until lately due to city laws about reptiles. I've got my fingers crossed and my hands praying she's good.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Tortoise adobo? Hmmmm ? lol, but I could really go for some pancit right now!


Of course I had to look up pancit. As it turns out me and Joe love that type of dinner. Rice noodles sounds like a good substitute for pasta now and then.


----------



## Lyn W

Good midweek morning all.
The sky's gone pretty dark and it's threatening to rain or hail, or sleet, or snow, or maybe all four! 
Place your bets!!!
Lola hasn't surfaced yet so maybe he knows something I don't and is staying cosied up in his hide.
Well I'd better find something to do so I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

House Rehab Update - things are moving along quickly. New roof, new windows, all rooms & ceilings painted, all old fixtures down & new ones ready to go up. Today new SS microwave, double oven & refrigerator get delivered. All new carpeting end of week. Garage exterior had some damaged wrapping & siding - being replaced when the rain stops. Wifey is refreshing/painting all the kitchen cabinetry.

Then some final landscaping.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> House Rehab Update - things are moving along quickly. New roof, new windows, all rooms & ceilings painted, all old fixtures down & new ones ready to go up. Today new SS microwave, double oven & refrigerator get delivered. All new carpeting end of week. Garage exterior had some damaged wrapping & siding - being replaced when the rain stops. Wifey is refreshing/painting all the kitchen cabinetry.
> 
> Then some final landscaping.


You're going to a lot of expense on a house that's going to be sold. I hope you're able to recoup your output.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> You're going to a lot of expense on a house that's going to be sold. I hope you're able to recoup your output.


It's a sellers market in Oregon, I bet in Maryland as well


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> It's a sellers market in Oregon, I bet in Maryland as well
> View attachment 324538


I think it's a seller's market all over. We sold our home in Colorado "As Is" a few days before putting a sign out or it even going on the internet. 

Our neighbor across the street sold his home within 3-4 weeks after putting it on the market at a ridiculously high price. He had a contract within the first 5 days, but the 1st deal fell thru. 

A friend's daughter"s home in Colorado sold the day it went on the market for $55,000 over their asking price.

We bought our home in Oklahoma within 4 days of it hitting the market. We bought the house from the photos & a friend's viewing of the house.

It's crazy. @Maro2Bear may be right to do the rehab. Of course, I've been watching way too much HGTV over the last 2 or 3 months.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I'm quite shocked at hearing about what HOAs can make people do with their own properties. I'm all in favour of people being considerate to their neighbours, but what paint and planters you can have and how you dry your washing etc is way over the top!?
> There may be similar schemes in posh housing estates in the UK but none that I've heard of - I'm not posh enough!?


I have never heard of this in the UK either.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I've just been reading about all the places in the UK that have had snow today.?
> North Wales, some areas of the Midlands, Northern England and Scotland had snow but it could reach further south this week. The good news is it doesn't last too long.
> Night temps are down to about 32F in some areas.
> The Man Utd football pitch had to be cleared of snow and hail before a big game today - not what you'd expect in May!!


Yes, my Mum had snow in Buxton yesterday

We jhabe finally had some rain. The grass is still like concrete, but it’s a start


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> I have never heard of this in the UK either.



You guys have tall hedges, fences, stone walls. Sometimes, HOA rules are a benefit. We had a next door neighbor running a business from his house that included bucket trucks, many employees showing up for dispatch, “verticulated lorry” (tractor trailer) deliveries, power washing the fleet of trucks in the cul-de-sac, etc.

We were able to encourage him to depart via some HOA help.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

Monday started early as I covered a shift at the rescue from 7-10am. When I got home, we got stuck into chores. It’s Hedgehog Awareness Week in the UK and I had got some leaflets from the British Hedgehog Preservation Society about how to help them. I posted them at all the houses on the roads in our block... about 130. Initial results are encouraging. I had two people who happened to be outside their properties talk to me at length about what they could do and two nice emails too. 

That night we saw something dreadfully sad on our camera. A hedgehog with no use of it back legs. I raced out in the rain and grabbed it and we boxed it.

I was back at the rescue for my regular shift early on Tuesday and took it with me, but as I feared had a broken back and it had to be put to sleep. ? There was no sign of open wounds so how the hedgehog got injured is a mystery.

At the rescue we are inundated with baby birds blown out of their nests in the recent high winds.

I fed everything from just hatched Song Thrushes which needed attention every 10 minutes to a near fledging Rook, our biggest crow species, that was about the size of duck! The Rook was lovely actually and very easy to feed. You just shovel it in him and then he suddenly goes to sleep for half an hour. It’s like those videos of very tired toddlers falling asleep in their high chair. ?



Today has been cold and just got very wet. At least our pond is refilling.

In other news my Schlumberga as decided to flower. I have no idea what this one is. It has a very narrow leaf and doesn’t usually flower until June.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> I think it's a seller's market all over. We sold our home in Colorado "As Is" a few days before putting a sign out or it even going on the internet.
> 
> Our neighbor across the street sold his home within 3-4 weeks after putting it on the market at a ridiculously high price. He had a contract within the first 5 days, but the 1st deal fell thru.
> 
> A friend's daughter"s home in Colorado sold the day it went on the market for $55,000 over their asking price.
> 
> We bought our home in Oklahoma within 4 days of it hitting the market. We bought the house from the photos & a friend's viewing of the house.
> 
> It's crazy. @Maro2Bear may be right to do the rehab. Of course, I've been watching way too much HGTV over the last 2 or 3 months.



Yes, it’s a seller’s market here in Maryland as well. We want to present a pretty well updated 50 year-old house. It NEEDED a new roof, and NEEDED the windows, the rooms all needed painting. The kitchen oven was original......pretty much non-operational. Carpeting could have probably stayed, but folks like a NEW fresh look. A lot of upgrades are cosmetic as well - new wall switches/plates, lights. Staining of the deck.

We’re hoping as well for a quick sale. After all the upgrades, we’ll put it on the ma4ket in


Yvonne G said:


> You're going to a lot of expense on a house that's going to be sold. I hope you're able to recoup your output.



Yes, but a lot of these “fixes” needed to be done. Depending on the buyer & who they are financing with & buyer’s “home inspections”. These upgrades will just add to the value. There’s also a nice big back yard & we are within walking distance to our neighborhood swimming pool, ball field, & tennis courts (no fees for home owners).

I’m sure wifey will up our initial asking price a bit as well. Most houses in our little block going for about $475k give or take.

The Common Areas for Recreation (walking distance)


----------



## Cathie G

Sapphire had his first vet appointment today and she was very nice. I didn't get to see her face to face but I was so happy I almost cried. We talked on the phone. Sapphire was a good boy and gave her a goody care package ? too so it was fresh as it could be ?. She'll be an extra backup just in case. I was really nervous about it but it went the way I knew it should.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Monday started early as I covered a shift at the rescue from 7-10am. When I got home, we got stuck into chores. It’s Hedgehog Awareness Week in the UK and I had got some leaflets from the British Hedgehog Preservation Society about how to help them. I posted them at all the houses on the roads in our block... about 130. Initial results are encouraging. I had two people who happened to be outside their properties talk to me at length about what they could do and two nice emails too.
> 
> That night we saw something dreadfully sad on our camera. A hedgehog with no use of it back legs. I raced out in the rain and grabbed it and we boxed it.
> 
> I was back at the rescue for my regular shift early on Tuesday and took it with me, but as I feared had a broken back and it had to be put to sleep. ? There was no sign of open wounds so how the hedgehog got injured is a mystery.
> 
> At the rescue we are inundated with baby birds blown out of their nests in the recent high winds.
> 
> I fed everything from just hatched Song Thrushes which needed attention every 10 minutes to a near fledging Rook, our biggest crow species, that was about the size of duck! The Rook was lovely actually and very easy to feed. You just shovel it in him and then he suddenly goes to sleep for half an hour. It’s like those videos of very tired toddlers falling asleep in their high chair. ?
> View attachment 324545
> 
> 
> Today has been cold and just got very wet. At least our pond is refilling.
> 
> In other news my Schlumberga as decided to flower. I have no idea what this one is. It has a very narrow leaf and doesn’t usually flower until June.
> 
> View attachment 324546


I wonder if hedgehogs are similar to rabbits since their body shape is so similar. Rabbits can break their back easily just by being startled. That's why it's such a search for a vet to nueter or fix them. It's dangerous for the rabbit coming to after sedation.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I wonder if hedgehogs are similar to rabbits since their body shape is so similar. Rabbits can break their back easily just by being startled. That's why it's such a search for a vet to nueter or fix them. It's dangerous for the rabbit coming to after sedation.


No they aren’t. Hedgehogs are designed to “ball”. They’re really flexible and can get into the most extraordinary positions. A broken back suggests impact damage of some sort. Perhaps a car, but it’s odd there were no other wounds.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> You guys have tall hedges, fences, stone walls. Sometimes, HOA rules are a benefit. We had a next door neighbor running a business from his house that included bucket trucks, many employees showing up for dispatch, “verticulated lorry” (tractor trailer) deliveries, power washing the fleet of trucks in the cul-de-sac, etc.
> 
> We were able to encourage him to depart via some HOA help.


HOAs aren't all bad. They do help when you have extreme abuse of the rules, as your example exemplifies. It's when their enforcement of the rules go to the opposite extreme, like Squirt, who will at worst try to get out of his yard/patio & eat neighbors' dandelions, ram their fence or burrow in their yards. In this sense, he is kind of like having a cat or dog. (I know he's not in reality).


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> HOAs aren't all bad. They do help when you have extreme abuse of the rules, as your example exemplifies. It's when their enforcement of the rules go to the opposite extreme, like Squirt, who will at worst try to get out of his yard/patio & eat neighbors' dandelions, ram their fence or burrow in their yards. In this sense, he is kind of like having a cat or dog. (I know he's not in reality).


Well I'm thinking that zoning laws should cover a business operating in a residential district anyway. Also any tort parent would be mortified if s/he got loose and ate a neighbor's dandelions. They might have used poison to get rid of them. Other than that, I can't think of a single reason why a neighborhood should have a cookie cutter look to it.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You guys have tall hedges, fences, stone walls. Sometimes, HOA rules are a benefit. We had a next door neighbor running a business from his house that included bucket trucks, many employees showing up for dispatch, “verticulated lorry” (tractor trailer) deliveries, power washing the fleet of trucks in the cul-de-sac, etc.
> 
> We were able to encourage him to depart via some HOA help.


We'd use the local council for something like that.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> No they aren’t. Hedgehogs are designed to “ball”. They’re really flexible and can get into the most extraordinary positions. A broken back suggests impact damage of some sort. Perhaps a car, but it’s odd there were no other wounds.


I see. Some of your pictures have reminded me of my rabbits. Their backs are flexible also but not in the way as a hedgehog. Rabbits can somewhat flex both ways when they are in the air kicking and ricocheting off the walls and furniture ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Well I'm thinking that zoning laws should cover a business operating in a residential district anyway. Also any tort parent would be mortified if s/he got loose and ate a neighbor's dandelions. They might have used poison to get rid of them. Other than that, I can't think of a single reason why a neighborhood should have a cookie cutter look to it.?


I agree about the cookie cutter bit. Pristine grdens are not good for wildlife and bees. If people are going to accept this planet needs saving then they also need to accept that gardens should not be curated to look “perfect” all the time.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Monday started early as I covered a shift at the rescue from 7-10am. When I got home, we got stuck into chores. It’s Hedgehog Awareness Week in the UK and I had got some leaflets from the British Hedgehog Preservation Society about how to help them. I posted them at all the houses on the roads in our block... about 130. Initial results are encouraging. I had two people who happened to be outside their properties talk to me at length about what they could do and two nice emails too.
> 
> That night we saw something dreadfully sad on our camera. A hedgehog with no use of it back legs. I raced out in the rain and grabbed it and we boxed it.
> 
> I was back at the rescue for my regular shift early on Tuesday and took it with me, but as I feared had a broken back and it had to be put to sleep. ? There was no sign of open wounds so how the hedgehog got injured is a mystery.
> 
> At the rescue we are inundated with baby birds blown out of their nests in the recent high winds.
> 
> I fed everything from just hatched Song Thrushes which needed attention every 10 minutes to a near fledging Rook, our biggest crow species, that was about the size of duck! The Rook was lovely actually and very easy to feed. You just shovel it in him and then he suddenly goes to sleep for half an hour. It’s like those videos of very tired toddlers falling asleep in their high chair. ?
> View attachment 324545
> 
> 
> Today has been cold and just got very wet. At least our pond is refilling.
> 
> In other news my Schlumberga as decided to flower. I have no idea what this one is. It has a very narrow leaf and doesn’t usually flower until June.
> 
> View attachment 324546


That's so sad abut the hedgehog but it's a good job you spotted him because he could have been suffered a long slow death if he'd been left in the wild. I hope it wasn't an act of cruelty that caused that injury.
I've been looking out for any baby birds that may have been blown out of nests too, these high winds couldn't have happened at a worse time for them. It's been very cold, windy and showery again here today, thankfully no snow!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire had his first vet appointment today and she was very nice. I didn't get to see her face to face but I was so happy I almost cried. We talked on the phone. Sapphire was a good boy and gave her a goody care package ? too so it was fresh as it could be ?. She'll be an extra backup just in case. I was really nervous about it but it went the way I knew it should.


That's great Cathie, but hopefully you won't need her too often. 
Did she manage to trim his beak OK?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Not sure if it is breeding time or all the houses being built. But I have got 3 notifications on my neighbor watch on my ring doorbell about rattlesnakes this week.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I agree about the cookie cutter bit. Pristine grdens are not good for wildlife and bees. If people are going to accept this planet needs saving then they also need to accept that gardens should not be curated to look “perfect” all the time.


I really hate this craze for artificial grass in the UK at the moment.
It's dreadful for wildlife and the environment. 
It also holds on to bird poop and other bacteria so not as child friendly as people think it is.
Lazy people's landscaping!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Not sure if it is breeding time or all the houses being built. But I have got 3 notifications on my neighbor watch on my ring doorbell about rattlesnakes this week.
> View attachment 324567


Disturbed habitats will bring them out.
I hope they get relocated rather than killed.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> We'd use the local council for something like that.


Government?? Swell!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I really hate this craze for artificial grass in the UK at the moment.
> It's dreadful for wildlife and the environment.
> It also holds on to bird poop and other bacteria so not as child friendly as people think it is.
> Lazy people's landscaping!


Oh me too! Terrible for wildife and it introduces more micro plastics into the environment too.

There was a lady recently in a hedgehog group I’m in who was anxious to get hedgehogs in her garden. She had a hole… and a feed station… and the garden looked like this…. sterile with astroturf. It was hard to say politely that she didn’t hve a hope of hedgehogs or anything else without radical changes


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Not sure if it is breeding time or all the houses being built. But I have got 3 notifications on my neighbor watch on my ring doorbell about rattlesnakes this week.
> View attachment 324567


I think the rise of video doorbells and security cameras means people are more aware of them. I suspect their numbers haven’t increased. People just didn’t used to get instant alerts to movement on their phones.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's great Cathie, but hopefully you won't need her too often.
> Did she manage to trim his beak OK?


She did a good job. She was really nice. I hope I don't need her also and really I haven't except for the beak trim. I'm really glad Sapphire came through with a big whopping poo just for her also.? He grew the beak the first year I had him and it really hasn't grown since... She mentioned that it may not grow again like that. I have no idea what he went through before I got him but I know it wasn't good. He had holes in his shell that looked like poor nutrition and not wounds from an animal or injury. They're healed over except for one little sliver. I've seen it closed also and I think it will eventually close permanently.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Not sure if it is breeding time or all the houses being built. But I have got 3 notifications on my neighbor watch on my ring doorbell about rattlesnakes this week.
> View attachment 324567


It could be both the door bell catching them and the time of year. In the spring, at least in Ohio, they are coming out of hibernation. I'm not sure about Florida.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh me too! Terrible for wildife and it introduces more micro plastics into the environment too.
> 
> There was a lady recently in a hedgehog group I’m in who was anxious to get hedgehogs in her garden. She had a hole… and a feed station… and the garden looked like this…. sterile with astroturf. It was hard to say politely that she didn’t hve a hope of hedgehogs or anything else without radical changes
> View attachment 324568


That looks better than my living room!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That looks better than my living room!!!


You aughtta see mine ? and I'd still rather live here.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> You aughtta see mine ? and I'd still rather live here.


Well... I'd have to keep it too tidy and who's got time for that.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good progress today. Fridge, stove & microwave all delivered, no dents, marks or breakage. Later on, it cleared and the siding guys came and redid the entire front section of garage, removed an old light as well. 

Appliance delivery window was between 0830-1230. They arrived at 0930. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spotted a very nice & lively Eastern Box Turtle on the back road near our house this morning. I did a quick U-turn but it was smart, as I approached still in my car i saw it scampering back into the weeds.

Hope he / she makes it!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Spotted a very nice & lively Eastern Box Turtle on the back road near our house this morning. I did a quick U-turn but it was smart, as I approached still in my car i saw it scampering back into the weeds.
> 
> Hope he / she makes it!


I'll bet s/he will. S/he has enough sense to be afraid of vehicles and get the heck outta dodge.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Disturbed habitats will bring them out.
> I hope they get relocated rather than killed.


Me too! One got killed because it bit their dog. Still haven't heard of the outcome of the dog. The other Florida Wild and Game got. Not sure of the outcome of the pic I posted.


----------



## Blackdog1714

What a surprise! My neighbor had a new patio installed a while ago and I asked him for any leftover slate!? they are over an inch thick too!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Monday started early as I covered a shift at the rescue from 7-10am. When I got home, we got stuck into chores. It’s Hedgehog Awareness Week in the UK and I had got some leaflets from the British Hedgehog Preservation Society about how to help them. I posted them at all the houses on the roads in our block... about 130. Initial results are encouraging. I had two people who happened to be outside their properties talk to me at length about what they could do and two nice emails too.
> 
> That night we saw something dreadfully sad on our camera. A hedgehog with no use of it back legs. I raced out in the rain and grabbed it and we boxed it.
> 
> I was back at the rescue for my regular shift early on Tuesday and took it with me, but as I feared had a broken back and it had to be put to sleep. ? There was no sign of open wounds so how the hedgehog got injured is a mystery.
> 
> At the rescue we are inundated with baby birds blown out of their nests in the recent high winds.
> 
> I fed everything from just hatched Song Thrushes which needed attention every 10 minutes to a near fledging Rook, our biggest crow species, that was about the size of duck! The Rook was lovely actually and very easy to feed. You just shovel it in him and then he suddenly goes to sleep for half an hour. It’s like those videos of very tired toddlers falling asleep in their high chair. ?
> View attachment 324545
> 
> 
> Today has been cold and just got very wet. At least our pond is refilling.
> 
> In other news my Schlumberga as decided to flower. I have no idea what this one is. It has a very narrow leaf and doesn’t usually flower until June.
> 
> View attachment 324546


I found a fledged blue (jay??) on the ground in Dudley's yard yesterday. As I have many cats, this baby wouldn't be long for this world. I put him on a tree branch, but he wouldn't stay. I hate this time of year for the birds' sake. The babies always seem to fledge before they can fly. My cats, however, love it


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok I posted these pics on another thread but didn't get many eyes. 
These holes in Opo's carapace have me worried. They seem to get bigger as he grows. They are about a 1/8" deep. It is solid at the bottom, no drainage or smell. 
If you look at the holes it kind of looks like scratch marks leaving the hole. 2 weeks ago they were half the size now.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> What a surprise! My neighbor had a new patio installed a while ago and I asked him for any leftover slate!? they are over an inch thick too!


What a nice gift. Even if you have to pay a little. My little guy loves to sit on flat rocks now and then.?


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> What a surprise! My neighbor had a new patio installed a while ago and I asked him for any leftover slate!? they are over an inch thick too!


Perfect for basking under a lamp or out in the sun. Even on a cold day outside they’ll warm up if there’s any sun ?


----------



## JoesMum

Proud Mum moment. My son is a digital visual designer (design for websites and apps and stuff like that) and has won a Rising Star award from the British Interactive Media Association this evening ?


----------



## Jan A

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moment. My son is a digital visual designer (design for websites and apps and stuff like that) and has won a Rising Star award from the British Interactive Media Association this evening ?


Congrats!! You're a good mom!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I posted these pics on another thread but didn't get many eyes.
> These holes in Opo's carapace have me worried. They seem to get bigger as he grows. They are about a 1/8" deep. It is solid at the bottom, no drainage or smell.
> If you look at the holes it kind of looks like scratch marks leaving the hole. 2 weeks ago they were half the size now.
> View attachment 324611


I'm not an expert but to me it looks like an injury and probably from a long time ago. Maybe even as a baby. Maybe lately. When I first got Sapphire, he had holes in the top of his shell but his looked like bad nutrition. All but one little sliver has healed over. You can still see a little sliver of hard white though and I've seen the colored part completely closed. So I think it will eventually heal completely. I hope I'm making sense in comparing the two. Can any animals get to him now? Since the time you've had him? If not then it's probably old and maybe healing. But since he's growing it's showing. That's just my opinion. Others are more experienced take their advice.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moment. My son is a digital visual designer (design for websites and apps and stuff like that) and has won a Rising Star award from the British Interactive Media Association this evening ?


Looks like he's a chip off the old block ?. I love it ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Perfect for basking under a lamp or out in the sun. Even on a cold day outside they’ll warm up if there’s any sun ?


Yea and natural rocks really don't get hot like other concrete and such. Sapphire loves his flat rocks from upper New York state.?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm not an expert but to me it looks like an injury and probably from a long time ago. Maybe even as a baby. Maybe lately. When I first got Sapphire, he had holes in the top of his shell but his looked like bad nutrition. All but one little sliver has healed over. You can still see a little sliver of hard white though and I've seen the colored part completely closed. So I think it will eventually heal completely. I hope I'm making sense in comparing the two. Can any animals get to him now? Since the time you've had him? If not then it's probably old and maybe healing. But since he's growing it's showing. That's just my opinion. Others are more experienced take their advice.


That’s what I was thinking


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I found a fledged blue (jay??) on the ground in Dudley's yard yesterday. As I have many cats, this baby wouldn't be long for this world. I put him on a tree branch, but he wouldn't stay. I hate this time of year for the birds' sake. The babies always seem to fledge before they can fly. My cats, however, love it


Once I had a baby Robin like that running around my yard. I saw him in a few places including on the hardware cloth of Sapphire's enclosure. He was singing with my Zebra Finches. Then I heard him and found him on a metal part up in my neighbors out side air conditioner. He was safe. After I told my neighbors where he was they stopped mowing that area. All this just to say, look for some type of place like that if they just jumped out of the nest and it wasn't a weather problem. The parents will try to feed them, continue to care for them and they know each other.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Looks like a new YT video up from the Garden State Tortoise guy! @HermanniChris


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Once I had a baby Robin like that running around my yard. I saw him in a few places including on the hardware cloth of Sapphire's enclosure. He was singing with my Zebra Finches. Then I heard him and found him on a metal part up in my neighbors out side air conditioner. He was safe. After I told my neighbors where he was they stopped mowing that area. All this just to say, look for some type of place like that if they just jumped out of the nest and it wasn't a weather problem. The parents will try to feed them, continue to care for them and they know each other.?


Usually when I find fledglings they're chirping and calling back and forth with mom and dad, but ths baby was quiet, leading me to think it happened yesterday and he spent the night alone.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like a new YT video up from the Garden State Tortoise guy! @HermanniChris


That's a great video.? I've seen a few of his posts here so I had to watch.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Usually when I find fledglings they're chirping and calling back and forth with mom and dad, but ths baby was quiet, leading me to think it happened yesterday and he spent the night alone.


Yes it's hard to tell what to do. I could have had a pet robin. It was really tempting. I was just saying that because if you have an area similar to the air conditioner just stick them close. It's better if it's close and they know how they went in. Maybe. I'm pretty sure my Robin wound up laying eggs though where I could just look into the nest and take some pictures. I didn't even have to stand on my tiptoes?. It was a dumb place to build a nest for a Robin. I hope the little ones made it. I did get some bad pictures but I also got to see them up close and personal.?


----------



## Cathie G

Sapphire is doing halfway decent even after the amputation of his too long beak. His Achilles heel is zucchini so I gave him a little chunk. It's the best way to give him his supplement so he got that too. I hope it's warm enough tomorrow to take him outside so I can butter him up a little more ??he's been pouting today kinda ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hello everyone. Been so long since I’ve been on here. Sorry I’ve been away so long. 
how are we all doing?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello everyone. Been so long since I’ve been on here. Sorry I’ve been away so long.
> how are we all doing?


Hello ? I'm so happy to not see you but see you. How you doing with your little people and school issues? I've been wondering how you are.? I'm doing... Sapphire got a beak trim yesterday from his first vet. I'm on top of the world ? she was good. I now have TFO and second a good vet ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Hello ? I'm so happy to not see you but see you. How you doing with your little people and school issues? I've been wondering how you are.? I'm doing... Sapphire got a beak trim yesterday from his first vet. I'm on top of the world ? she was good. I now have TFO and second a good vet ?


I’m doing ok ish I guess. I’ve had a lot going on. To much to handle and took time away from here. I’m not going to go into details but I got into a really dark place. But I’m doing better.
Awww poor sapphire bet he wasn’t impressed bless him. How is he doing? 
Im so glad your ok. And I’m happy to be back ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m doing ok ish I guess. I’ve had a lot going on. To much to handle and took time away from here. I’m not going to go into details but I got into a really dark place. But I’m doing better.
> Awww poor sapphire bet he wasn’t impressed bless him. How is he doing?
> Im so glad your ok. And I’m happy to be back ?



Glad to hear that you are “ok” and back here....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm not an expert but to me it looks like an injury and probably from a long time ago. Maybe even as a baby. Maybe lately. When I first got Sapphire, he had holes in the top of his shell but his looked like bad nutrition. All but one little sliver has healed over. You can still see a little sliver of hard white though and I've seen the colored part completely closed. So I think it will eventually heal completely. I hope I'm making sense in comparing the two. Can any animals get to him now? Since the time you've had him? If not then it's probably old and maybe healing. But since he's growing it's showing. That's just my opinion. Others are more experienced take their advice.


Dogs would definitely be out of the question unless they jumped a 5' fence. The bottom of the fence is buried about 16 inches into the ground. But there are raccoons, cats and even Bobcats. I have never seen evidence of them and at night Opo is in his hide on the screened in porch. 
Thanks Cathie


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Maro2Bear said:


> Glad to hear that you are “ok” and back here....


Thank you maro. How are you?


----------



## Maro2Bear

This Old House Rehab/Update: really nice sunny & cool day. No humidity. I was able to pretty much get the deck fully stained. Inside work can always be done in the rain...

The Deck


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thank you maro. How are you?



Prepping a house to sell.....so lots of work.!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Sounds like hard work lol


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> This Old House Rehab/Update: really nice sunny & cool day. No humidity. I was able to pretty much get the deck fully stained. Inside work can always be done in the rain...
> 
> The Deck
> 
> View attachment 324644
> 
> View attachment 324645


Nice job Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

A short tutorial on how to handle crabs!








beware when handling a crab







youtube.com


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I posted these pics on another thread but didn't get many eyes.
> These holes in Opo's carapace have me worried. They seem to get bigger as he grows. They are about a 1/8" deep. It is solid at the bottom, no drainage or smell.
> If you look at the holes it kind of looks like scratch marks leaving the hole. 2 weeks ago they were half the size now.
> View attachment 324611


That's strange.
Have you tried tagging Zenherper or Zovik? They might know what that is.
It's good there's nothing leaking but concerning that they're getting bigger. 
I hope you get answers from someone soon.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Proud Mum moment. My son is a digital visual designer (design for websites and apps and stuff like that) and has won a Rising Star award from the British Interactive Media Association this evening ?


Congratulations to JoesBro!!
He'll be being headhunted by some big companies in time!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes it's hard to tell what to do. I could have had a pet robin. It was really tempting. I was just saying that because if you have an area similar to the air conditioner just stick them close. It's better if it's close and they know how they went in. Maybe. I'm pretty sure my Robin wound up laying eggs though where I could just look into the nest and take some pictures. I didn't even have to stand on my tiptoes?. It was a dumb place to build a nest for a Robin. I hope the little ones made it. I did get some bad pictures but I also got to see them up close and personal.?


I had a pet sparrow for 7 years , He was one of 3 I reared after a nest was accidentally knocked down in school. Two of them were strong and were released but the 3rd was the runt so I had to keep him longer and he ended up living in the house. He would come and sit on my shoulder to snuggle in my hair or make himself comfy in the crook of my arm while I was watching tv. he would even try to pinch my food. I also reared a chaffinch that I released in my garden but every time I went out he would fly down to me or sit on the washing line when I was pegging out clothes. If he could see me at a window he would tap on it until I opened it. Birds are more intelligent that we think.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> This Old House Rehab/Update: really nice sunny & cool day. No humidity. I was able to pretty much get the deck fully stained. Inside work can always be done in the rain...
> 
> The Deck
> 
> View attachment 324644
> 
> View attachment 324645


Looking great.
Hopefully that will be snapped up in no time!
I'd be very happy living somewhere like that!


----------



## Lyn W

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello everyone. Been so long since I’ve been on here. Sorry I’ve been away so long.
> how are we all doing?


Hi welcome back!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It started off sunny but has clouded over now.
It is still so blooming cold though!
We have heavy rain on the way for tomorrow but that's welcome, to make up for the dry April we had.
Hope you all have a good Friday.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to All! Had lots of catching up to do. Looks like everyone has been busy! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's strange.
> Have you tried tagging Zenherper or Zovik? They might know what that is.
> It's good there's nothing leaking but concerning that they're getting bigger.
> I hope you get answers from someone soon.


I did thanks Lyn, Yvonne's reply got me thinking it maybe happened when Opo dug under the shed. I will be checking for nails or screws today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire is doing halfway decent even after the amputation of his too long beak. His Achilles heel is zucchini so I gave him a little chunk. It's the best way to give him his supplement so he got that too. I hope it's warm enough tomorrow to take him outside so I can butter him up a little more ??he's been pouting today kinda ?


That's great to hear. I can't remember, was this a new vet you went to?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to All! Had lots of catching up to do. Looks like everyone has been busy! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


You also Heather!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hello ? I'm so happy to not see you but see you. How you doing with your little people and school issues? I've been wondering how you are.? I'm doing... Sapphire got a beak trim yesterday from his first vet. I'm on top of the world ? she was good. I now have TFO and second a good vet ?


Oops, should have read a little deeper into the posts. I got my answer to my question on the other reply. ?
I need to catch up. I have been a little off since the fishing trip. Glad Sapphire is good and your happy with the vet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m doing ok ish I guess. I’ve had a lot going on. To much to handle and took time away from here. I’m not going to go into details but I got into a really dark place. But I’m doing better.
> Awww poor sapphire bet he wasn’t impressed bless him. How is he doing?
> Im so glad your ok. And I’m happy to be back ?


Glad you're back. I go to those dark places also. It's always great when I pop out the other side.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m doing ok ish I guess. I’ve had a lot going on. To much to handle and took time away from here. I’m not going to go into details but I got into a really dark place. But I’m doing better.
> Awww poor sapphire bet he wasn’t impressed bless him. How is he doing?
> Im so glad your ok. And I’m happy to be back ?


Sapphire is doing halfway decent considering. Not only was it his first vet visit, it was his first time in almost 14 years of being in a pet carrier so I'm sure he's still a little stressed. Thank God she was good and just a few blocks from my house. I was almost as stressed as him. It was so much better than I expected. And a big plus he bombed her and she got a really good ? sample ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> This Old House Rehab/Update: really nice sunny & cool day. No humidity. I was able to pretty much get the deck fully stained. Inside work can always be done in the rain...
> 
> The Deck
> 
> View attachment 324644
> 
> View attachment 324645


That deck would make me want to buy it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I had a pet sparrow for 7 years , He was one of 3 I reared after a nest was accidentally knocked down in school. Two of them were strong and were released but the 3rd was the runt so I had to keep him longer and he ended up living in the house. He would come and sit on my shoulder to snuggle in my hair or make himself comfy in the crook of my arm while I was watching tv. he would even try to pinch my food. I also reared a chaffinch that I released in my garden but every time I went out he would fly down to me or sit on the washing line when I was pegging out clothes. If he could see me at a window he would tap on it until I opened it. Birds are more intelligent that we think.


I think they are too. And even all animals. They stay alive by their wits. I've not really met one I could outsmart. I think they don't forget the person that tries to help them either.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Oops, should have read a little deeper into the posts. I got my answer to my question on the other reply. ?
> I need to catch up. I have been a little off since the fishing trip. Glad Sapphire is good and your happy with the vet.


You inspired me to try and get a vet. I wanted one but was really uneasy about it even though I knew I needed one as backup. Our city didn't have a reptile vet until a couple of years ago. Even then I was kinda suspicious because she does the pet shops here. I'm just really glad now that if the advice here says get a vet. I've got one.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire is doing halfway decent considering. Not only was it his first vet visit, it was his first time in almost 14 years of being in a pet carrier so I'm sure he's still a little stressed. Thank God she was good and just a few blocks from my house. I was almost as stressed as him. It was so much better than I expected. And a big plus he bombed her and she got a really good ? sample ?


Wow first time to vets in 14 years. ?. 
he’s a strong dude sapphire will be ok bless him. So glad he’s ok and the ? sample he left WTG ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wow first time to vets in 14 years. ?.
> he’s a strong dude sapphire will be ok bless him. So glad he’s ok and the ? sample he left WTG ?


Yea he must be actually a pretty healthy wild caught Russian that endured extreme abuse. Either in the wild or more likely the company that sold him to me. I'm glad I decided to keep him.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I did thanks Lyn, Yvonne's reply got me thinking it maybe happened when Opo dug under the shed. I will be checking for nails or screws today.


That makes even more sense. I remember when you posted that. Knowing you and Rose and how you take care of Opo, I couldn't believe that an animal got to him under your care. Did you find nails? Or screws?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s a rainy Saturday and I don’t care.

1. The garden desperately needs it

2. We are going for a week away. An actual holiday. We are leaving the county! And that means postcards! ? 

In the meantime, a very short video of a very fat hedgehog waddling . Except the hedgehog is female and we are pretty certain she’s not fat… she’s going to give birth soon


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

It’s 11:05 pm Friday night! Can’t wait for the postcards, enjoy your trip. Can’t wait for hedgehog babies. Care well!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s a rainy Saturday and I don’t care.
> 
> 1. The garden desperately needs it
> 
> 2. We are going for a week away. An actual holiday. We are leaving the county! And that means postcards! ?
> 
> In the meantime, a very short video of a very fat hedgehog waddling . Except the hedgehog is female and we are pretty certain she’s not fat… she’s going to give birth soon


We've had lots of lovely much needed rain here again too.
Can't wait to see the hoglets!!!
I've not seen my hedgehog for over a week and no food has been taken, although the shredded paper I packed my hoghouse with has been disturbed so I'm hoping that with the cold weather we've had lately s/he's gone back into hibernation. 

Which county are you heading to?
Wherever it is I hope you have a lovely Staycation and enjoy the break.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a lovely, soggy Wales.
Hope everyone has a good Saturday!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That makes even more sense. I remember when you posted that. Knowing you and Rose and how you take care of Opo, I couldn't believe that an animal got to him under your care. Did you find nails? Or screws?


Had 2 doctors appointments yesterday. Going to hit the ground this morning before it gets to hot. Going through my morning routine, so I can be functional. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, had doctors appointments yesterday. At my primary doctors appointment. When she came into the room.
I said to her......last time you referred me to a medical specialist. The copay on my insurance was so expensive.
It cost me part of a arm and a leg!???????????????
Have a great weekend!?
P.S. didn't have a symbol emoji so had to use a bell?


----------



## JoesMum

We have arrived in what I think of as my home county of North Yorkshire. @Maro2Bear will be familiar with this part of the world.

We are just over the hill from Wensleydale which is hime to the famous cheese and couple of rather good breweries - Theakstons and Black Sheep.

Our accommodation dates back to the 12th century, and the extension was added in 1650. The walls are nearly 2 feet thick. We are surrounded by countryside. The bird song is loud. It was lovely to hear curlews in particular and the sun just came out so we are popping outside for a bit


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s a rainy Saturday and I don’t care.
> 
> 1. The garden desperately needs it
> 
> 2. We are going for a week away. An actual holiday. We are leaving the county! And that means postcards! ?
> 
> In the meantime, a very short video of a very fat hedgehog waddling . Except the hedgehog is female and we are pretty certain she’s not fat… she’s going to give birth soon


There was a funny news story on today about hedgehogs in Wisconsin. I couldn't wait to watch it. Come to find out, the navy and the state are kinda bickering over an old hedgehog statue made from canon balls. People rub it's nose for good luck?. Have a fun and safe vacation.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> That deck would make me want to buy it.?



TFO club house, 45 mins outside of Washington DC. Available - 15 May 2021


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived in what I think of as my home county of North Yorkshire. @Maro2Bear will be familiar with this part of the world.
> 
> We are just over the hill from Wensleydale which is hime to the famous cheese and couple of rather good breweries - Theakstons and Black Sheep.
> 
> Our accommodation dates back to the 12th century, and the extension was added in 1650. The walls are nearly 2 feet thick. We are surrounded by countryside. The bird song is loud. It was lovely to hear curlews in particular and the sun just came out so we are popping outside for a bit
> 
> View attachment 324705
> View attachment 324707
> View attachment 324708
> View attachment 324709
> View attachment 324710
> View attachment 324711



Yes, just a few Dales away. Spent many a day off hiking the trails there & stopping for proper Sunday brunches & a pint of real ale. The Wensley Dale cheese! Yes please.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> TFO club house, 45 mins outside of Washington DC. Available - 15 May 2021


Wish I could but I'm sure someone will snatch it up quickly. Especially with all the work you've done ?


----------



## Cathie G

I had Sapphire's stool sample done Wednesday and hadn't heard back yet today. So this morning I called and was told reptiles sometimes take longer. I'm just curious as to why.?? just to learn.


----------



## Yvonne G

All they have to do is look at the sample under the microscope. Chances are your vet isn't well versed in I.D.ing tortoise parasite eggs and has to send the pictures to someone they know who knows reptiles.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived in what I think of as my home county of North Yorkshire. @Maro2Bear will be familiar with this part of the world.
> 
> We are just over the hill from Wensleydale which is hime to the famous cheese and couple of rather good breweries - Theakstons and Black Sheep.
> 
> Our accommodation dates back to the 12th century, and the extension was added in 1650. The walls are nearly 2 feet thick. We are surrounded by countryside. The bird song is loud. It was lovely to hear curlews in particular and the sun just came out so we are popping outside for a bit
> 
> View attachment 324705
> View attachment 324707
> View attachment 324708
> View attachment 324709
> View attachment 324710
> View attachment 324711


How beautiful!!
I'm looing forward to the postcards!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I had Sapphire's stool sample done Wednesday and hadn't heard back yet today. So this morning I called and was told reptiles sometimes take longer. I'm just curious as to why.?? just to learn.


If reptiles are analysing it I suppose they would take longer, maybe it would be quicker if the vet did it!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> All they have to do is look at the sample under the microscope. Chances are your vet isn't well versed in I.D.ing tortoise parasite eggs and has to send the pictures to someone they know who knows reptiles.


Yes they sent it off. But my other vet for our cat and bunny does also.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes they sent it off. But my other vet for our cat and bunny does also.


Also, as I was thinking about this, I'm wondering. For several years, in my city, we didn't have a pet shop that could sell reptiles legally. Back then I asked the only one remaining pet shop why there wasn't any vets for tortoises. They said the vets left town because it was too hard to follow city ordinances. I'm going to ask both of them about this because I'll bet that's the case. I'm sure my vet could easily see cat parasites but they don't do stool samples either. Interesting. I don't care either way because nasty poop isn't around my animals. I say ship it out. I'm just glad Sapphire bombed his vet like heroshima ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

This Old House/Rehab Update: Yesterday, we had all of the upstairs carpeting replaced. Wow. What a difference. We are now down to final finishing all of the rooms. Electrical switch plates, light fixtures, hardware on all the doors, etc.

We’re refinishing all of the kitchen cabinetry. Wifey has it. We’ve removed all the doors. Cleaning, sanding, painting.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s early morning here and we were woken by the dawn chorus.

We went for a dusk stroll down to the lake. Semerwater is the largest natural lake in Yorkshire. The wind had dropped and there was nothing but birdsong.

On our return it was warm enough to sit outside with our coffee listening to the tawny owls.

The hamlet where we are stay


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's grey but dry here today.
We had lots of heavy rain all day yesterday and again in the night, which should help fill the rivers, with more showers on the way through next week.
I hope everyone has a lovely restful Sunday.
Happy US Mothers' Day!!
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to all of you. It’s only 4:30 am here so I can’t speak of the Weather yet but the forecast for today was rain and thunderstorms.. i plan to do house and yard work where possible. 

me and my siblings all gathered at my mothers to cook and celebrate Mother’s Day.. It was the first time in over 18 yrs ( besides dads funeral ) that we have all been in the same place.. it was a surprisingly good day.

Happy Sunday & Happy Mother’s Day to all..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Mother’s Day to all those moms out there who celebrate today. ?

Lots of cold rain & wind yesterday. I was scheduled for a kayaking trip over on Maryland’s Eastern Shore (across the Bay Bridge).....but, there was some very large and enduring “police activity” that shut the main roads down & created a massive delay. I got as far as Annapolis, heard about the havoc & bailed before i got snarled in traffic.

Overcast cold & cloudy today...first time in a long time when oir massive peonies aren’t in full bloom. In fact, looks like a lot of the tender buds got nipped a few weeks back. ??

More house rehabbing today... off to IKEA and Home Depot. Blinds & some new GFCI outlets.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> We have arrived in what I think of as my home county of North Yorkshire. @Maro2Bear will be familiar with this part of the world.
> 
> We are just over the hill from Wensleydale which is hime to the famous cheese and couple of rather good breweries - Theakstons and Black Sheep.
> 
> Our accommodation dates back to the 12th century, and the extension was added in 1650. The walls are nearly 2 feet thick. We are surrounded by countryside. The bird song is loud. It was lovely to hear curlews in particular and the sun just came out so we are popping outside for a bit
> 
> View attachment 324705
> View attachment 324707
> View attachment 324708
> View attachment 324709
> View attachment 324710
> View attachment 324711


Wow that is cool!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning to all of you. It’s only 4:30 am here so I can’t speak of the Weather yet but the forecast for today was rain and thunderstorms.. i plan to do house and yard work where possible.
> 
> me and my siblings all gathered at my mothers to cook and celebrate Mother’s Day.. It was the first time in over 18 yrs ( besides dads funeral ) that we have all been in the same place.. it was a surprisingly good day.
> 
> Happy Sunday & Happy Mother’s Day to all..


It's Mother's Day Heather, take the day off! I am sure you deserve it. ?
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Happy Mother's Day, to all the mothers of humans or animals.


----------



## Yvonne G

​


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Mother’s Day to all you Mums out there. An appropriate image from today ?



Luckily we wore wellies for our 5.5 mile walk today. The heavy rain yesterday meant we had to ford this stream.



Luckily there was a footbridge to the left of this ford… it was too deep for wellies!



Lots of lambs today - another Mother’s Day photo ?



We along the far side of this lake then climbed the hill and returned home across the top of the moor.




A rather handsome Common Toad that we moved off the footpath


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all you Mums out there. An appropriate image from today ?
> View attachment 324794
> 
> 
> Luckily we wore wellies for our 5.5 mile walk today. The heavy rain yesterday meant we had to ford this stream.
> View attachment 324795
> 
> 
> Luckily there was a footbridge to the left of this ford… it was too deep for wellies!
> View attachment 324796
> 
> 
> Lots of lambs today - another Mother’s Day photo ?
> View attachment 324797
> 
> 
> We along the far side of this lake then climbed the hill and returned home across the top of the moor.
> View attachment 324798
> View attachment 324799
> 
> 
> A rather handsome Common Toad that we moved off the footpath
> View attachment 324800


Yes wellies needed here too if walking.
What a difference a day makes. 
Our river has risen by about 4 feet with all the rain we had yesterday, very good to see. 
Beautiful pictures again, Linda.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back from our little morning shopping expedition at Home Depot. In addition to a few electrical related items, picked up one of these new fangled “As Seen on TV” easy to install, super bright LED outdoor lights that kick on via motion. A but of a whim purchase.

The sun has been out for a bit now, still cool & breezy.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Back from our little morning shopping expedition at Home Depot. In addition to a few electrical related items, picked up one of these new fangled “As Seen on TV” easy to install, super bright LED outdoor lights that kick on via motion. A but of a whim purchase.
> 
> The sun has been out for a bit now, still cool & breezy.


I bought five of those lights to put up across the front of my property this fall when the road widening project starts and my fence is down.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I bought five of those lights to put up across the front of my property this fall when the road widening project starts and my fence is down.


Good idea!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Mother's Day, to all the mothers of humans or animals.


And an especial one to mothers of humans ?????


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 324825



Smells & looks like a Monday here as well. Another colder than normal start - windy as well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, 
Will start to send some pics of the fishing trip. To start off, when we got to the dock. While talking to Rose on the phone. She kept asking for pics of the boat. Giving me the impression that she was excited to see the boat. In reality I know she wanted to see the boat for my safety. 
I sent her this pic first and told her the boat had a leak and that's why it was listing. Also they were patching the hole right now. 


After a little freak out from her. I sent the pics of the boat we were supposed to go on.



When the captain got there. He said the boat needed work on it. So we would use there other boat.


Though it was older, it actually was a better boat for me with my condition.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Very strong gusty winds here today with squally showers, but temps are up to about 57F- highest they've been for a while. Rest of week averaging 55F with more showers.
Lola wandered outside for some clover grazing and made me smile.
He spotted the hedgehog house under a bush and was pretty confused because it looks like a smaller version of his hide (same colour wood and door on right) He lay and looked at it for a while as if trying to figure out what had happened and then tried to get in through the considerably smaller door.
Daft tortoise!!!
Hope you all have a good Monday!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Will start to send some pics of the fishing trip. To start off, when we got to the dock. While talking to Rose on the phone. She kept asking for pics of the boat. Giving me the impression that she was excited to see the boat. In reality I know she wanted to see the boat for my safety.
> I sent her this pic first and told her the boat had a leak and that's why it was listing. Also they were patching the hole right now.
> View attachment 324834
> 
> After a little freak out from her. I sent the pics of the boat we were supposed to go on.
> 
> View attachment 324837
> 
> When the captain got there. He said the boat needed work on it. So we would use there other boat.
> View attachment 324839
> 
> Though it was older, it actually was a better boat for me with my condition.


Poor Rose I bet she was frantic thinking you were off out to sea on a leaky boat!
Less steps for you to worry about the one you eventually went on so probably more comfortable.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our banana tree is fighting the wind & recent bout of cold weather, but putting up leaves (and the one flower stalk). Yesterday, I trimmed a good handful, maybe 5, of one foot or more straggly leaves & gave them all to Sully. This morning when I checked, not one shred of anything left in sight.

Anyone with a Sully....get them eating banana leaves!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We had a glorious sunny morning here and after yesterday’s exertion went for a shorter walk, just over 3 miles, today.

A local beauty spot is Aysgarth Falls - a series of waterfalls on the river Ure. The heavy rains have washed peat into the water staining it yellow. We did a circular route so we could see all of them and it took us through some lovely ancient woodland that had loads of bluebells and wild garlic in flower.






Bolton Castle




On our way back to base we stopped in Bainbridge to visit the butcher. The shop is next to a bridge with yet more waterfalls one side and a lovely view the other.



We bought some really tasty homemade pork pies for lunch, but hit a snag because the butcher only takes cash and between us we had only £5. This was perfectly OK with the butcher; he wrote us a ticket and told us to pay when we next went past… we can’t actually go anywhere without passing that shop so we accepted the ticket! We will need more cash though to buy more of those pies!

We ate lunch outside on the patio in the sun. Then it got dark and we have had alternate thunderstorms and bright spells ever since.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Very strong gusty winds here today with squally showers, but temps are up to about 57F- highest they've been for a while. Rest of week averaging 55F with more showers.
> Lola wandered outside for some clover grazing and made me smile.
> He spotted the hedgehog house under a bush and was pretty confused because it looks like a smaller version of his hide (same colour wood and door on right) He lay and looked at it for a while as if trying to figure out what had happened and then tried to get in through the considerably smaller door.
> Daft tortoise!!!
> Hope you all have a good Monday!


At least you don’t have a sulcata. That would have decided it was going to fit through the door whatever! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Will start to send some pics of the fishing trip. To start off, when we got to the dock. While talking to Rose on the phone. She kept asking for pics of the boat. Giving me the impression that she was excited to see the boat. In reality I know she wanted to see the boat for my safety.
> I sent her this pic first and told her the boat had a leak and that's why it was listing. Also they were patching the hole right now.
> View attachment 324834
> 
> After a little freak out from her. I sent the pics of the boat we were supposed to go on.
> 
> View attachment 324837
> 
> When the captain got there. He said the boat needed work on it. So we would use there other boat.
> View attachment 324839
> 
> Though it was older, it actually was a better boat for me with my condition.



Still a good looking boat. In total, you guys were out for how many days? You have to send me the info on the charter operation. Id love to catch a few. Construction guy gave me a nice rod & some hot hitting lures yesterday. I’m gonna try catching some Rock Bass.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 324825


Except for not being cross-eyed, my little 5 lb. Kelly looks just like this & is twice as suspicious!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Very strong gusty winds here today with squally showers, but temps are up to about 57F- highest they've been for a while. Rest of week averaging 55F with more showers.
> Lola wandered outside for some clover grazing and made me smile.
> He spotted the hedgehog house under a bush and was pretty confused because it looks like a smaller version of his hide (same colour wood and door on right) He lay and looked at it for a while as if trying to figure out what had happened and then tried to get in through the considerably smaller door.
> Daft tortoise!!!
> Hope you all have a good Monday!


That's so funny ?. Sapphire's hide is wood too and when I tried to make it more decorated he wouldn't go in. I did cover the sides of his reptile carrier for his vet visit with card stock that looked like wood though. I think between that and the hard pillow I made him (so he wouldn't slide around) he wasn't quite as stressed.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Poor Rose I bet she was frantic thinking you were off out to sea on a leaky boat!
> Less steps for you to worry about the one you eventually went on so probably more comfortable.


Yes about the steps. Plus there was a big table with u-shaped wide bench seating around 3 sides. So instead of trying to get down 8 stairs to the bunks. I slept on one side of the bench seat. Which was plenty long for me to stretch out. The captain slept on the other side of the U. He slept there so he was close to the ship to shore radio. Incase of a other bosts May Day or if we got into sudden trouble. The only requirement from the captain. Was that I wore my CPAP.? No snoring allowed!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Still a good looking boat. In total, you guys were out for how many days? You have to send me the info on the charter operation. Id love to catch a few. Construction guy gave me a nice rod & some hot hitting lures yesterday. I’m gonna try catching some Rock Bass.


We left the dock at 2 pm Monday. Got to our first fishing grounds around 7:30 pm. Fished till I think 2 or 3 am. Tues fished all day. We would get a few breaks when we would move to a different spot. Then around midnight or so. We made a 3 hr run so we would be in international waters. So we could keep the groupers. So up early weds morning and fished till about noon. Then headed back to the docks. I will get the info for you.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all you Mums out there. An appropriate image from today ?
> View attachment 324794
> 
> 
> Luckily we wore wellies for our 5.5 mile walk today. The heavy rain yesterday meant we had to ford this stream.
> View attachment 324795
> 
> 
> Luckily there was a footbridge to the left of this ford… it was too deep for wellies!
> View attachment 324796
> 
> 
> Lots of lambs today - another Mother’s Day photo ?
> View attachment 324797
> 
> 
> We along the far side of this lake then climbed the hill and returned home across the top of the moor.
> View attachment 324798
> View attachment 324799
> 
> 
> A rather handsome Common Toad that we moved off the footpath
> View attachment 324800


Wellington boots. Had to look that one up


----------



## JoesMum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wellington boots. Had to look that one up


The CDR language lessons continue  We end up learning words from other countries and realising what words we use without thinking aren’t recognised by those outside our own country


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> The CDR language lessons continue  We end up learning words from other countries and realising what words we use without thinking aren’t recognised by those outside our own country


I'll just throw the Welsh for Wellington boots - *esgidiau welington* -into the language mix
or if you prefer *esgidiau glaw * (glaw = rain)


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Aaaahhhhh! ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> The CDR language lessons continue  We end up learning words from other countries and realising what words we use without thinking aren’t recognised by those outside our own country


Remember the beef suet for baking well... I found it in a specialty jar on clearance ?at krogers. I wouldn't have known what I was looking at. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I didnʻt know about that one, my husband does the cooking so he might know. Whenever I volunteer to cook, I get a resounding "NO!" in chorus. Those darned ingrates survived my cooking for 10 years before they decided dad is a better cook than I am. Hmph ?


----------



## Cathie G

It's been a day. I have to learn how to use a nebulizer. But I found a cuter one then the doctor gave me ?. It looks like this ??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes about the steps. Plus there was a big table with u-shaped wide bench seating around 3 sides. So instead of trying to get down 8 stairs to the bunks. I slept on one side of the bench seat. Which was plenty long for me to stretch out. The captain slept on the other side of the U. He slept there so he was close to the ship to shore radio. Incase of a other bosts May Day or if we got into sudden trouble. The only requirement from the captain. Was that I wore my CPAP.? No snoring allowed!?


Cool. So you slid by ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I didnʻt know about that one, my husband does the cooking so he might know. Whenever I volunteer to cook, I get a resounding "NO!" in chorus. Those darned ingrates survived my cooking for 10 years before they decided dad is a better cook than I am. Hmph ?


Coooul.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Remember the beef suet for baking well... I found it in a specialty jar on clearance ?at krogers. I wouldn't have known what I was looking at. ?


Lancaster PA? Or do they have Kroger in the UK?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Lancaster PA? Or do they have Kroger in the UK?


I don't know if they have a Kroger in pa. I just know I found it in my Kroger and I wouldn't have even noticed it except for the English lessons.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The CDR language lessons continue  We end up learning words from other countries and realising what words we use without thinking aren’t recognised by those outside our own country



First few days after moving to North Yorkshire..... I learned i needed a pair of wellies, a wax jacket, a fine woolen flat cap, a Land Rover, and a Black Lab to fit in.

I did end up with a great Barbour wax coat & a hand full of caps. Never liked wellies, couldnt afford a Land Rover!

Here’s a pix of the estate where I lived.. in the Game Keepers Cottage. A bit north of Harrogate, a but west of York & a stone’s throw from Knaresborough.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Lancaster PA? Or do they have Kroger in the UK?


I couldn't believe I found it for humans rather then birdies.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Birds eat that too? I gotta go check in with my friend Google.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Birds eat that too? I gotta go check in with my friend Google.


Good luck with that. I was checking out pedometers and how to set the step counter...found the question "How do you know if you have OCD?"?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Will start to send some pics of the fishing trip. To start off, when we got to the dock. While talking to Rose on the phone. She kept asking for pics of the boat. Giving me the impression that she was excited to see the boat. In reality I know she wanted to see the boat for my safety.
> I sent her this pic first and told her the boat had a leak and that's why it was listing. Also they were patching the hole right now.
> View attachment 324834
> 
> After a little freak out from her. I sent the pics of the boat we were supposed to go on.
> 
> View attachment 324837
> 
> When the captain got there. He said the boat needed work on it. So we would use there other boat.
> View attachment 324839
> 
> Though it was older, it actually was a better boat for me with my condition.


Poor Rose! I bet she’s a really tough woman to deal with you!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We had a glorious sunny morning here and after yesterday’s exertion went for a shorter walk, just over 3 miles, today.
> 
> A local beauty spot is Aysgarth Falls - a series of waterfalls on the river Ure. The heavy rains have washed peat into the water staining it yellow. We did a circular route so we could see all of them and it took us through some lovely ancient woodland that had loads of bluebells and wild garlic in flower.
> View attachment 324842
> View attachment 324843
> View attachment 324844
> View attachment 324845
> 
> 
> Bolton Castle
> View attachment 324846
> View attachment 324847
> 
> 
> On our way back to base we stopped in Bainbridge to visit the butcher. The shop is next to a bridge with yet more waterfalls one side and a lovely view the other.
> View attachment 324848
> View attachment 324849
> 
> We bought some really tasty homemade pork pies for lunch, but hit a snag because the butcher only takes cash and between us we had only £5. This was perfectly OK with the butcher; he wrote us a ticket and told us to pay when we next went past… we can’t actually go anywhere without passing that shop so we accepted the ticket! We will need more cash though to buy more of those pies!
> 
> We ate lunch outside on the patio in the sun. Then it got dark and we have had alternate thunderstorms and bright spells ever since.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Except for not being cross-eyed, my little 5 lb. Kelly looks just like this & is twice as suspicious!!


That is tiny!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That is tiny!!!


Yea Razberri is bigger. And she's a 5lb 8oz cat antagonizer.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Poor Rose! I bet she’s a really tough woman to deal with you!! ?


You should have left off the you.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You should have left off the you.?


No way... say what you mean and mean what you say ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> No way... say what you mean and mean what you say ?


Amen. Rose ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Cool. So you slid by ?


Exactly, in fact instead of using my walker and hopping on 1 leg. I sat on a big cooler and one of my son's would slide me across the floor out to the deck and slide me to my fishing spot on the boat. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> First few days after moving to North Yorkshire..... I learned i needed a pair of wellies, a wax jacket, a fine woolen flat cap, a Land Rover, and a Black Lab to fit in.
> 
> I did end up with a great Barbour wax coat & a hand full of caps. Never liked wellies, couldnt afford a Land Rover!
> 
> Here’s a pix of the estate where I lived.. in the Game Keepers Cottage. A bit north of Harrogate, a but west of York & a stone’s throw from Knaresborough.
> View attachment 324875


Wax Jacket = waterproof coat. My friend google is so smart.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wax Jacket = waterproof coat. My friend google is so smart.?



I used to bring it out twice a year or so on a nice sunny warm day & give it a proper waxing. I still have that coat.


----------



## EllieMay

After a long night of storms, I’m wearing the Duck boots today..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning, afternoon or evening everyone.
More pics of the fishing trip. 

This flying fish landed in the boat when we were running to another fishing area. 



My son Ray with a Nice Kingfish. We lost 5 others by sharks biting them in half while we were bringing them in.?


A decent grouper!


My son Jim holding a nice grouper.


My son Joe with a grouper. 


This is a croaker. They croak when you catch them. Hence the name. 


Somehow my son Adam escaped a fish pic. Here he is making some cut bait to fish with.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We did a six mile walk today from a small nearby town of Hawes which is really pretty, but I failed to take any photos of it.

I do have photos from the rest of the walk though and it was very pretty.



A very old bridge which was probably built for packhorses




A very special bit of valley which was full of wildflowers and birdsong. Lots of fledgling wrens



Grey Wagtails



and most special of all were the Dippers. This is the UK’s only aquatic songbird. It dives into the water to catch invertebrates like caddis fly larvae to eat. One pair we saw were feeding a fledgling; it was lovely.





This is England’s highest waterfall (not the UK’s) - Hardraw Force.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, afternoon or evening everyone.
> More pics of the fishing trip.
> 
> This flying fish landed in the boat when we were running to another fishing area.
> View attachment 324898
> View attachment 324901
> 
> My son Ray with a Nice Kingfish. We lost 5 others by sharks biting them in half while we were bringing them in.?
> View attachment 324897
> 
> A decent grouper!
> View attachment 324903
> 
> My son Jim holding a nice grouper.
> View attachment 324904
> 
> My son Joe with a grouper.
> View attachment 324905
> 
> This is a croaker. They croak when you catch them. Hence the name.
> View attachment 324907
> 
> Somehow my son Adam escaped a fish pic. Here he is making some cut bait to fish with.


The flying fish is my favourite!


----------



## Yvonne G

England is SO different from the U.S. I'd really hate to have all those people wandering all over my property. That's why I have a 6' privacy fence around my acre.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning, afternoon or evening everyone.
> More pics of the fishing trip.
> 
> This flying fish landed in the boat when we were running to another fishing area.
> View attachment 324898
> View attachment 324901
> 
> My son Ray with a Nice Kingfish. We lost 5 others by sharks biting them in half while we were bringing them in.?
> View attachment 324897
> 
> A decent grouper!
> View attachment 324903
> 
> My son Jim holding a nice grouper.
> View attachment 324904
> 
> My son Joe with a grouper.
> View attachment 324905
> 
> This is a croaker. They croak when you catch them. Hence the name.
> View attachment 324907
> 
> Somehow my son Adam escaped a fish pic. Here he is making some cut bait to fish with.


Holy crap!!! Do you have any daughters?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wax Jacket = waterproof coat. My friend google is so smart.?


Wellies are Wellingtons, rubber boots, I think


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Holy crap!!! Do you have any daughters?


? The last pic was the Captain holding a small shark, not a son of mine.
But whenever I talk about my son's, I feel I need to mention my son Stephen. He was my middle son, that at the age of 4. We lost him to a brain tumor in 1986. Sorry for mentioning but I always feel the need to do so when asked about my sons. So there was a total of 5 sons.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> ? The last pic was the Captain holding a small shark, not a son of mine.
> But whenever I talk about my son's, I feel I need to mention my son Stephen. He was my middle son, that at the age of 4. We lost him to a brain tumor in 1986. Sorry for mentioning but I always feel the need to do so when asked about my sons. So there was a total of 5 sons.


Rest In Peace Stephen. Loved and never forgotten!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> England is SO different from the U.S. I'd really hate to have all those people wandering all over my property. That's why I have a 6' privacy fence around my acre.


These footpaths are ancient rights of way… hundreds, if not thousands, of years old. They were there long before most of the properties! They’re carefully mapped, marked and signed. Landowners are not allowed to block footpaths by law. They can put a privacy fence either side of one if they wish, subject to local planning law which is difficult in a National Park like this, but the route may not be moved except by legal application to do so.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey! @Maro2Bear , here is the link to the charter. I booked another trip with them on the nicer boat. The first trip they had available was for May 12th - 14th 2023. There are group boats that bring out like 30 people. I wanted a private charter. But really the cost difference of a few hundred dollars per person. Was well worth it. The key to catching snappers on the bottom. Is to keep your sinker on the bottom. Don't let it bounce off the bottom. When you have a majority of people bouncing weights. Your catch falls dramatically. 





Charter fishing trips to Dry Tortugas in Key West, Florida


Custom day or overnight charter fishing trips to the Dry Tortugas and Marquesas Keys. The finest big game sportfishing in Key West Florida. Trolling, reef, wreck, and bottom fishing all in one trip.



www.tortugasfishing.com


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't remember if I told you how I lost my earing aid, but if I did feel free to skip to the next post.

A little over a month ago I was riding my toy riding mower in the leopard yard, got too close to the grapevine and a branch reached out, grabbed the device out of my ear, and flung it into the ether. I looked, looked, then looked some more, to no avail.

So I went and had a hearing test and ordered a new set (I had never been happy with the other one that I didn't lose). That was a little over a month ago.

They finally came in so today I'll be going to get them. In the meantime, day before yesterday as I was stepping over the fence into the leopard yard I spied my escapee hearing aid. It was minus the ear bud and battery and looked as if it had been through a tortoise digestive tract. This spot is about 40' or 50' away from the branch that yanked it out of my ear! Hopefully the battery and ear bud passed through ok too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I don't remember if I told you how I lost my earing aid, but if I did feel free to skip to the next post.
> 
> A little over a month ago I was riding my toy riding mower in the leopard yard, got too close to the grapevine and a branch reached out, grabbed the device out of my ear, and flung it into the ether. I looked, looked, then looked some more, to no avail.
> 
> So I went and had a hearing test and ordered a new set (I had never been happy with the other one that I didn't lose). That was a little over a month ago.
> 
> They finally came in so today I'll be going to get them. In the meantime, day before yesterday as I was stepping over the fence into the leopard yard I spied my escapee hearing aid. It was minus the ear bud and battery and looked as if it had been through a tortoise digestive tract. This spot is about 40' or 50' away from the branch that yanked it out of my ear! Hopefully the battery and ear bud passed through ok too.


I know that's not funny...but it is


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I know that's not funny...but it is


I've always worried about dropping it out of my ear into the toilet as it flushes, dropping it into the garbage disposal, etc. but it never occurred to me to be careful of device stealing branches!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The flying fish is my favourite!



I like that Kingfish! Wow, great pix.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey! @Maro2Bear , here is the link to the charter. I booked another trip with them on the nicer boat. The first trip they had available was for May 12th - 14th 2023. There are group boats that bring out like 30 people. I wanted a private charter. But really the cost difference of a few hundred dollars per person. Was well worth it. The key to catching snappers on the bottom. Is to keep your sinker on the bottom. Don't let it bounce off the bottom. When you have a majority of people bouncing weights. Your catch falls dramatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charter fishing trips to Dry Tortugas in Key West, Florida
> 
> 
> Custom day or overnight charter fishing trips to the Dry Tortugas and Marquesas Keys. The finest big game sportfishing in Key West Florida. Trolling, reef, wreck, and bottom fishing all in one trip.
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortugasfishing.com



Thanks Ray!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> After a long night of storms, I’m wearing the Duck boots today..
> View attachment 324894





EllieMay said:


> After a long night of storms, I’m wearing the Duck boots today..
> View attachment 324894


Waterproof hiking boots? Even my friend Google was not sure


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Exactly, in fact instead of using my walker and hopping on 1 leg. I sat on a big cooler and one of my son's would slide me across the floor out to the deck and slide me to my fishing spot on the boat. ?


Yea. Some boats are perfect for even paraplegic people. They can really get around on them with a lot less effort. I'm so glad you got to have that.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We did a six mile walk today from a small nearby town of Hawes which is really pretty, but I failed to take any photos of it.
> 
> I do have photos from the rest of the walk though and it was very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 324909
> 
> A very old bridge which was probably built for packhorses
> View attachment 324910
> View attachment 324911
> 
> 
> A very special bit of valley which was full of wildflowers and birdsong. Lots of fledgling wrens
> View attachment 324912
> 
> 
> Grey Wagtails
> View attachment 324913
> 
> 
> and most special of all were the Dippers. This is the UK’s only aquatic songbird. It dives into the water to catch invertebrates like caddis fly larvae to eat. One pair we saw were feeding a fledgling; it was lovely.
> View attachment 324914
> View attachment 324915
> View attachment 324916
> 
> 
> This is England’s highest waterfall (not the UK’s) - Hardraw Force.
> View attachment 324917
> View attachment 324918
> View attachment 324919


Wow. Your bird pictures are always so good. The scenes are amazing too especially to me. I will never get to see them except through your eyes. I especially love that bench and the skill it took to do it.?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Waterproof hiking boots? Even my friend Google was not sure


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 324944



But. L.L. Bean probably produced them first!

 Often imitated, but never duplicated, L.L.Bean duck boots have been customer favorites since 1912 when our founder, Leon Leonwood Bean, returned from a hunting trip with cold, wet feet and a revolutionary idea. By combining rubber bottoms with soft leather uppers, he created a waterproof, non-slip boot like no other. Today, our legendary duck shoes are still handcrafted here in Maine, one pair at a time. Over the years, our line up of Maine duck boots has grown to include a range of performance features like Thinsulate insulation for winter warmth, cozy shearling and waterproof Gore-Tex linings, all with the same unmistakable quality as our original L.L.Bean Boots. While many duck boots on the market might look similar to L.L.Bean Boots, they lack the attention to detail and the premium-quality materials that have allowed ours to stand the test of time.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> ? The last pic was the Captain holding a small shark, not a son of mine.
> But whenever I talk about my son's, I feel I need to mention my son Stephen. He was my middle son, that at the age of 4. We lost him to a brain tumor in 1986. Sorry for mentioning but I always feel the need to do so when asked about my sons. So there was a total of 5 sons.


A loved one should be remembered. Especially a child. Truely they do stay a part of us and we shouldn't bury the memories. Especially the good ones.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't remember if I told you how I lost my earing aid, but if I did feel free to skip to the next post.
> 
> A little over a month ago I was riding my toy riding mower in the leopard yard, got too close to the grapevine and a branch reached out, grabbed the device out of my ear, and flung it into the ether. I looked, looked, then looked some more, to no avail.
> 
> So I went and had a hearing test and ordered a new set (I had never been happy with the other one that I didn't lose). That was a little over a month ago.
> 
> They finally came in so today I'll be going to get them. In the meantime, day before yesterday as I was stepping over the fence into the leopard yard I spied my escapee hearing aid. It was minus the ear bud and battery and looked as if it had been through a tortoise digestive tract. This spot is about 40' or 50' away from the branch that yanked it out of my ear! Hopefully the battery and ear bud passed through ok too.


Ain't that how it happens! I do that even in my house with tools. Can't find them when I need them. So I'll buy another and then can't find either one. So I'll put it somewhere safe if I run across it and forget where that safe place is. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Ain't that how it happens! I do that even in my house with tools. Can't find them when I need them. So I'll buy another and then can't find either one. So I'll put it somewhere safe if I run across it and forget where that safe place is. ?


Thatʻs why my husband has 16 hammers, 7 tape measures..... ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thatʻs why my husband has 16 hammers, 7 tape measures..... ?


My son says it ridiculous that his mom has better tools than him. He'll come by to help me do something and say I need this or that. I get mad cause then I gotta find it. He knows what I have better than me.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 324944


I love duck boots but the way the lower part of our yard has been lately is crazy. I've had to go with knee-high galoshes.?


----------



## JoesMum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thatʻs why my husband has 16 hammers, 7 tape measures..... ?


And my daughter has dozens of pairs of sunglasses ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Ain't that how it happens! I do that even in my house with tools. Can't find them when I need them. So I'll buy another and then can't find either one. So I'll put it somewhere safe if I run across it and forget where that safe place is. ?


I do that also. I know I have the tool I am looking for. I make a feeble attempt to look for it. Then I just buy another one.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I do that also. I know I have the tool I am looking for. I make a feeble attempt to look for it. Then I just buy another one.?


Well... I don't feel real bad about it cause a girl can never have enough tools ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Or shoes...


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And my daughter has dozens of pairs of sunglasses ?


What's bad about that is I have a few really cute pairs but I can't see out of them ? the excuse is if the sun is too bright I can't see either. I'm gonna quit listening to me soon.maybe


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Or shoes...


Yes yes yes. And boots ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Wellies


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> And my daughter has dozens of pairs of sunglasses ?


That's ok cause Yavonne now has 3 earring aids.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good evening Alles,

Cooler weather, coupled with some recent rain, has encouraged our perennial gardens & lawns to come into their own. On our way out the door this morning to work on the Rehab House, we snapped a pix of the front garden area.

Springtime - Maryland


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I love duck boots but the way the lower part of our yard has been lately is crazy. I've had to go with knee-high galoshes.?


Yes, I understand that! For any serious chores, I too have to go with the full boot.. but the duck boots are perfect for normal wear on rainy days.. comfy too!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> And my daughter has dozens of pairs of sunglasses ?


Jess is that way about shoes! The girly kind with heels! She didn’t get it from me ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Good evening Alles,
> 
> Cooler weather, coupled with some recent rain, has encouraged our perennial gardens & lawns to come into their own. On our way out the door this morning to work on the Rehab House, we snapped a pix of the front garden area.
> 
> Springtime - Maryland
> 
> View attachment 324946


Wow! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Jess is that way about shoes! The girly kind with heels! She didn’t get it from me ?


Every time I saw a picture she had some pretty cool boots on.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes, I understand that! For an serious chores I too have to go with the full boot.. but the duck boots are perfect for normal wear on rainy days.. comfy too!


That used to be the same around here. But the last 3 or 4 years it's been different. Even though we live on the edge of a flood plain it didn't flood. It was called a hundred year flood the first time. Now if we get heavy rain we get a 6" deep or more pond.?


----------



## Cathie G

Right now I'm really trying to be good ? some one posted a tortoise flashing owner picture again ?


----------



## Jan A

JoesMum said:


> These footpaths are ancient rights of way… hundreds, if not thousands, of years old. They were there long before most of the properties! They’re carefully mapped, marked and signed. Landowners are not allowed to block footpaths by law. They can put a privacy fence either side of one if they wish, subject to local planning law which is difficult in a National Park like this, but the route may not be moved except by legal application to do so.


IMHAO, there is nothing wrong with preserving historical sites, especially when they've been there for centuries. 

I get so tired of people who ruin trails & the like for their own selfish enjoyment. You can't believe the damage done to mountain trails on Boulder County property in the winters by people insisting on hiking or biking on muddy or snow-packed trails.


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> I've always worried about dropping it out of my ear into the toilet as it flushes, dropping it into the garbage disposal, etc. but it never occurred to me to be careful of device stealing branches!


Well if it did go thru one of your torts, I hope you clean it before you're tempted to put it back in your ear, even if it's missing pieces!!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Right now I'm really trying to be good ? some one posted a tortoise flashing owner picture again ?


Well... It's funny as heck watching everyone be as polite as possible but I learned something! As usual.?


----------



## JoesMum

Jan A said:


> IMHAO, there is nothing wrong with preserving historical sites, especially when they've been there for centuries.
> 
> I get so tired of people who ruin trails & the like for their own selfish enjoyment. You can't believe the damage done to mountain trails on Boulder County property in the winters by people insisting on hiking or biking on muddy or snow-packed trails.


The national park authorities maintain the ones in this area to prevent damage. It’s good ?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> And my daughter has dozens of pairs of sunglasses ?


. . . and I just counted the T-shirts hanging in my closet. I have 70 T-shirts! and I wear each one of them in order.


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and I just counted the T-shirts hanging in my closet. I have 70 T-shirts! and I wear each one of them in order.


So you only have to do laundry every 60 days or so? SWEET!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and I just counted the T-shirts hanging in my closet. I have 70 T-shirts! and I wear each one of them in order.


That's a bit obsessive don'cha think???


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's ok cause Yvonne now has 3 earring aids.??


A Star Trek set - one for the right ear, one for the left ear and one for the final front ear!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> First few days after moving to North Yorkshire..... I learned i needed a pair of wellies, a wax jacket, a fine woolen flat cap, a Land Rover, and a Black Lab to fit in.
> 
> I did end up with a great Barbour wax coat & a hand full of caps. Never liked wellies, couldnt afford a Land Rover!
> 
> Here’s a pix of the estate where I lived.. in the Game Keepers Cottage. A bit north of Harrogate, a but west of York & a stone’s throw from Knaresborough.
> View attachment 324875


I love Knaresborough - all the old petrified objects from over 100 years ago at Mother Shipton's Cave are fascinating


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Waterproof hiking boots? Even my friend Google was not sure


This is a sample of our wellies - available in all colours with spots, stripes, flowery pictures etc etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> IMHAO, there is nothing wrong with preserving historical sites, especially when they've been there for centuries.
> 
> I get so tired of people who ruin trails & the like for their own selfish enjoyment. You can't believe the damage done to mountain trails on Boulder County property in the winters by people insisting on hiking or biking on muddy or snow-packed trails.


We have a big problem with people going off road with trail bikes and quad bikes carving up and scarring our hills. They make a real mess.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Hope everyone is hunky dory today.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I used to bring it out twice a year or so on a nice sunny warm day & give it a proper waxing. I still have that coat.
> View attachment 324888


Barbour wax jackets were very fashionable in the 80s in the UK and worn by many people who'd never set foot in the country side. 
I had one but tore it on some barbed wire.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> This is a sample of our wellies - available in all colours with spots, stripes, flowery pictures etc etc.
> View attachment 325003


That's what I always called galoshes. I don't have the name brand but something similar.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> So you only have to do laundry every 60 days or so? SWEET!!


Well, I only have three or four pairs of underwear.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> That's a bit obsessive don'cha think???


When I first got interested in tortoises I bought a new turtle/tortoise T-shirt every time I saw one I didn't have.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> A Star Trek set - one for the right ear, one for the left ear and one for the final front ear!


I wish one could hit the 'like' button over and over!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Barbour wax jackets were very fashionable in the 80s in the UK and worn by many people who'd never set foot in the country side.
> I had one but tore it on some barbed wire.


I grew up in San Francisco. We had a lot more rain than where I live now. I married at 17, right out of high school, and moved to Fresno, bringing my stylish yellow slicker (read raincoat) with me. I wore it the first time it rained here and stuck out like a fish out of water. No one here wears rain gear.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> This is a sample of our wellies - available in all colours with spots, stripes, flowery pictures etc etc.
> View attachment 325003


I have a pair of these. They're for slogging through the muddy horse manure


----------



## EllieMay

Good day!!! I love the humor in here today.. I had online training for work today (which I now do from home). I took Jayden to school this morning and then I came back home.... AND TOOK A NAP!!! ... I never do that! Not sure what came over me but I’m well into the training now and back on track.. Sheesh!

the weather is crazy here.. two days of storms and flooding after numerous high 80F days... today dawned cloudy , Gray, and cold!!! 
Hope everyone is enjoying there day! I think I’ll have wine and book this evening!!! I’ve been reading a Nora Robert’s thriller.. she writes Awesome , seat of the pants suspense as well as gripping romance..


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good day!!! I love the humor in here today.. I had online training for work today (which I now do from home). I took Jayden to school this morning and then I came back home.... AND TOOK A NAP!!! ... I never do that! Not sure what came over me but I’m well into the training now and back on track.. Sheesh!
> 
> the weather is crazy here.. two days of storms and flooding after numerous high 80F days... today dawned cloudy , Gray, and cold!!!
> Hope everyone is enjoying there day! I think I’ll have wine and book this evening!!! I’ve been reading a Nora Robert’s thriller.. she writes Awesome , seat of the pants suspense as well as gripping romance..


I am in the mood and am rereading the Harry Potter series! Harry is going shopping for Hogwarts!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am in the mood and am rereading the Harry Potter series! Harry is going shopping for Hogwarts!


Lol... I have all nine million movies recorded on the dvr!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Barbour wax jackets were very fashionable in the 80s in the UK and worn by many people who'd never set foot in the country side.
> I had one but tore it on some barbed wire.



Mine has a small tear too, also from going over a style & catching on some barbed wire. I wore that coat daily for years n years n years.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Every morning at about 0600, while I wait for the coffee to finish brewing, I go out on the front porch to water plants, fill fountains. Today, after this 5 minute routine I spotted a little movement in the very wet dogwood. Then I spotted the cutest little Black-Throated Green Warbler hopping all about & bathing in the wet leaves. very cute

Just a few mins ago on the way back from the Home Remodel House...I spotted a nice large wild turkey. Taking a big ol’ dust bath in the recently plowed, but very dry, fields.

All kinds of things out there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

House Rehab Update...now we are cooking. Today we had the final finishing “touchups” & walk through with our General Contractor. New roof, new windows, everything including the garage painted. All new carpeting in all the rooms upstairs. We’re now putting in all the new matching light fixtures, door hardware. Kitchen cabinetry will soon all have a fresh coat of paint & new hardware. Brand new “smart” double oven is in, as is a new cooktop. Brand new fridge is in place, just waiting for final placement of the new microwave. We removed a nice sized in-situ butcher block counter to refinish here at home then put back in place.

We dismantled the old dilapidated looking shed & had all it hauled away. New siding put on the garage side of the house. Back deck updated & stained. 

Lastly, some final landscaping, trimming & mulching. Then we’re ready to list it & sell.

A Quick Snap


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> When I first got interested in tortoises I bought a new turtle/tortoise T-shirt every time I saw one I didn't have.





Yvonne G said:


> When I first got interested in tortoises I bought a new turtle/tortoise T-shirt every time I saw one I didn't have.


I am that way about Dale Earnhardt t-shirts...but I meant the wearing them in order????? What kind of order? Oldest first? Aldab,Galop,Radiated, Redfoot, Sulcata? What? lol...Atlanta, Bristol, Darlington, Daytona, 'dega?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> House Rehab Update...now we are cooking. Today we had the final finishing “touchups” & walk through with our General Contractor. New roof, new windows, everything including the garage painted. All new carpeting in all the rooms upstairs. We’re now putting in all the new matching light fixtures, door hardware. Kitchen cabinetry will soon all have a fresh coat of paint & new hardware. Brand new “smart” double oven is in, as is a new cooktop. Brand new fridge is in place, just waiting for final placement of the new microwave. We removed a nice sized in-situ butcher block counter to refinish here at home then put back in place.
> 
> We dismantled the old dilapidated looking shed & had all it hauled away. New siding put on the garage side of the house. Back deck updated & stained.
> 
> Lastly, some final landscaping, trimming & mulching. Then we’re ready to list it & sell.
> 
> A Quick Snap
> View attachment 325011


Do I know where you are going? If it's private, never mind


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am in the mood and am rereading the Harry Potter series! Harry is going shopping for Hogwarts!


So he is off to Diagon Alley then.
I love those books.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Lol... I have all nine million movies recorded on the dvr!


Love the films too - very true to the books.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Every morning at about 0600, while I wait for the coffee to finish brewing, I go out on the front porch to water plants, fill fountains. Today, after this 5 minute routine I spotted a little movement in the very wet dogwood. Then I spotted the cutest little Black-Throated Green Warbler hopping all about & bathing in the wet leaves. very cute
> 
> Just a few mins ago on the way back from the Home Remodel House...I spotted a nice large wild turkey. Taking a big ol’ dust bath in the recently plowed, but very dry, fields.
> 
> All kinds of things out there.


I spied a wood duck with a slew of babies coming out of the marsh.. no pics yet


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Love the films too - very true to the books.


Well that is rare! Usually books are way better


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well that is rare! Usually books are way better


I know - I hate the way they change things in the story for films - I don't like what they've done to the latest versions of Roald Dahl's Charlie and the Choc factory and The BFG. The old animated BFG was much better.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> House Rehab Update...now we are cooking. Today we had the final finishing “touchups” & walk through with our General Contractor. New roof, new windows, everything including the garage painted. All new carpeting in all the rooms upstairs. We’re now putting in all the new matching light fixtures, door hardware. Kitchen cabinetry will soon all have a fresh coat of paint & new hardware. Brand new “smart” double oven is in, as is a new cooktop. Brand new fridge is in place, just waiting for final placement of the new microwave. We removed a nice sized in-situ butcher block counter to refinish here at home then put back in place.
> 
> We dismantled the old dilapidated looking shed & had all it hauled away. New siding put on the garage side of the house. Back deck updated & stained.
> 
> Lastly, some final landscaping, trimming & mulching. Then we’re ready to list it & sell.
> 
> A Quick Snap
> View attachment 325011


That shouldn't take long to sell now. It's a lovely house.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I am that way about Dale Earnhardt t-shirts...but I meant the wearing them in order????? What kind of order? Oldest first? Aldab,Galop,Radiated, Redfoot, Sulcata? What? lol...Atlanta, Bristol, Darlington, Daytona, 'dega?


They 're hanging in the closet by color. Depending on what color bottoms I'm wearing I grab the coordinating color from the right side of the grouping. I hang up freshly laundered on the left side of the grouping.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> They 're hanging in the closet by color. Depending on what color bottoms I'm wearing I grab the coordinating color from the right side of the grouping. I hang up freshly laundered on the left side of the grouping.


I'm so glad ya didn't make me do that lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wonder what our @Tom has to say about using dogs to hunt/seek/find Ornate Box Turtles in order to survey their numbere.









Box turtle survey — with a canine assist — helps researchers understand where risks to human health might emerge


One of the mottos of the lab is "saving the world one box turtle at a time."




www.chicagotribune.com





I wonder if collecting, moving these guys about in order to conduct bio tests hinders them. Is the science good or bad?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder what our @Tom has to say about using dogs to hunt/seek/find Ornate Box Turtles in order to survey their numbere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box turtle survey — with a canine assist — helps researchers understand where risks to human health might emerge
> 
> 
> One of the mottos of the lab is "saving the world one box turtle at a time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if collecting, moving these guys about in order to conduct bio tests hinders them. Is the science good or bad?


Considering they are T ornata ornata they are stressed relatively easily and are kinda hard to keep. I have had some success with them. 
Oh, and my neighbor and friend has a mini Australian Shepherd, I have used her, Penny, to find 3 different sorta lost Sulcata she found all 3, and she found a Russian I usta have . She is not trained to do this, she is actually smarter than her owner...lol


She spends her days outside and her nights in there. She is missing a leg, she is in a 100 gallon tank, too heavy for me to move, so you are seeing spider webs between the glass and the wall...I hang my head in the Housekeepers Hall of Shame..


----------



## Tom

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder what our @Tom has to say about using dogs to hunt/seek/find Ornate Box Turtles in order to survey their numbere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box turtle survey — with a canine assist — helps researchers understand where risks to human health might emerge
> 
> 
> One of the mottos of the lab is "saving the world one box turtle at a time."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if collecting, moving these guys about in order to conduct bio tests hinders them. Is the science good or bad?


I'm all for finding and studying them, but what they are doing is way overboard in my opinion. The dogs should not be retrieving them. The dogs should be trained to indicate a find without touching it, either with a sit or a down. This is what we do for explosives detection. Don't want the dogs grabbing bombs and running around with them, do we?. Its easy to train that way.

Then sticking the turtle in pencil cases and toting them around in back packs? Again, no. Weigh, measure, collect samples, and then release them right back where you found them a few minutes later.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I'll just throw the Welsh for Wellington boots - *esgidiau welington* -into the language mix
> or if you prefer *esgidiau glaw * (glaw = rain)


Just had to share this:


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Do I know where you are going? If it's private, never mind



This is our first house that we have had for a few years now as a rental. When we went overseas for a few years we rented it out. When we came back home to the US we kept as a rental, bought a newer house.

So...not going anywhere yet. Florida WAS on the short list.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just had to share this:



Too funny!


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> House Rehab Update...now we are cooking. Today we had the final finishing “touchups” & walk through with our General Contractor. New roof, new windows, everything including the garage painted. All new carpeting in all the rooms upstairs. We’re now putting in all the new matching light fixtures, door hardware. Kitchen cabinetry will soon all have a fresh coat of paint & new hardware. Brand new “smart” double oven is in, as is a new cooktop. Brand new fridge is in place, just waiting for final placement of the new microwave. We removed a nice sized in-situ butcher block counter to refinish here at home then put back in place.
> 
> We dismantled the old dilapidated looking shed & had all it hauled away. New siding put on the garage side of the house. Back deck updated & stained.
> 
> Lastly, some final landscaping, trimming & mulching. Then we’re ready to list it & sell.
> 
> A Quick Snap
> View attachment 325011


I have a feeling you'll recoup & then some. Good for you & your wife!! You've earned it!!


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Yesterday’s postcards…

In the morning we walked from a place where our native Red Squirrels have a stronghold. They are SO cute! ? They are also endangered because North American grey squirrels brought over a couple of hundred years ago have forced them out 





A ewe showing off the finest horns








In the aft


and the Ribblehead Viaduct which featured in the Harry Potter films @Blackdog1714


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tom said:


> I'm all for finding and studying them, but what they are doing is way overboard in my opinion. The dogs should not be retrieving them. The dogs should be trained to indicate a find without touching it, either with a sit or a down. This is what we do for explosives detection. Don't want the dogs grabbing bombs and running around with them, do we?. Its easy to train that way.
> 
> Then sticking the turtle in pencil cases and toting them around in back packs? Again, no. Weigh, measure, collect samples, and then release them right back where you found them a few minutes later.



Exactly what I was thinking when I read this article. Nice that they are conducting the research. BUT, their methods seem very disruptive. 
thanks for commenting Tom.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> I have a feeling you'll recoup & then some. Good for you & your wife!! You've earned it!!



Thanks Jan. I hope things all continue smoothly & we get a quick sale. I’m missing out on some good Spring kayaking days.


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just had to share this:


I bet there were a lot of Welsh speaking drivers had a good laugh at that and some red faces in the Highway and sign making depts!?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

Today’s postcard of the Yorkshire Dales come from Askrigg which is famous for being Darrowby in the tv vet series All Creatures Great and Small.

The weather was warm, there were lots of waterfalls and the views were lovely. We even found Early Purple Orchids a UK native species which is tiny compared with its foreign cousins

The surgery in All Creatures Great & Small









Early Purple Orchid… stands about 8 inches high


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Today’s postcard of the Yorkshire Dales come from Askrigg which is famous for being Darrowby in the tv vet series All Creatures Great and Small.
> 
> The weather was warm, there were lots of waterfalls and the views were lovely. We even found Early Purple Orchids a UK native species which is tiny compared with its foreign cousins
> 
> The surgery in All Creatures Great & Small
> View attachment 325072
> View attachment 325073
> View attachment 325074
> View attachment 325075
> View attachment 325077
> View attachment 325078
> View attachment 325079
> 
> 
> Early Purple Orchid… stands about 8 inches high
> View attachment 325080
> View attachment 325081


BTW...I love your pictures...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Today’s postcard of the Yorkshire Dales come from Askrigg which is famous for being Darrowby in the tv vet series All Creatures Great and Small.
> 
> The weather was warm, there were lots of waterfalls and the views were lovely. We even found Early Purple Orchids a UK native species which is tiny compared with its foreign cousins
> 
> The surgery in All Creatures Great & Small
> View attachment 325072
> View attachment 325073
> View attachment 325074
> View attachment 325075
> View attachment 325077
> View attachment 325078
> View attachment 325079
> 
> 
> Early Purple Orchid… stands about 8 inches high
> View attachment 325080
> View attachment 325081



You sure are bee-bopping around in my old stomping grounds! All looking as I remembered. 

 Great Meals - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...estaurant-Asenby_North_Yorkshire_England.html

 Our Local - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...nn-Boroughbridge_North_Yorkshire_England.html

 Our Old Hangout - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...un_Inn-Harrogate_North_Yorkshire_England.html

 Another Local - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...by_Knaresborough_North_Yorkshire_England.html


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Today’s postcard of the Yorkshire Dales come from Askrigg which is famous for being Darrowby in the tv vet series All Creatures Great and Small.
> 
> The weather was warm, there were lots of waterfalls and the views were lovely. We even found Early Purple Orchids a UK native species which is tiny compared with its foreign cousins
> 
> The surgery in All Creatures Great & Small
> View attachment 325072
> View attachment 325073
> View attachment 325074
> View attachment 325075
> View attachment 325077
> View attachment 325078
> View attachment 325079
> 
> 
> Early Purple Orchid… stands about 8 inches high
> View attachment 325080
> View attachment 325081


Love the fact that I can visit all these beautiful places vicariously through you ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Love the fact that I can visit all these beautiful places vicariously through you ?


Same here ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Considering they are T ornata ornata they are stressed relatively easily and are kinda hard to keep. I have had some success with them.
> Oh, and my neighbor and friend has a mini Australian Shepherd, I have used her, Penny, to find 3 different sorta lost Sulcata she found all 3, and she found a Russian I usta have . She is not trained to do this, she is actually smarter than her owner...lol
> View attachment 325035
> 
> She spends her days outside and her nights in there. She is missing a leg, she is in a 100 gallon tank, too heavy for me to move, so you are seeing spider webs between the glass and the wall...I hang my head in the Housekeepers Hall of Shame..


Well spiders live in king's houses so you must be a Queen ?. Me too cause I'm sitting on my butt watching one crawling across my ceiling ?. I don't care as long as it doesn't bug me.


----------



## Cathie G

I just saw an ad on the forum for beautiful saphire rings and they called it Sapphire rings ??? reckon they think their rocks are prettier than mine.omg!


----------



## Cathie G

I really feel for that person that posted the thread tortoise eye problem. I can't stop thinking about it. I keep thinking that a tortoises skin is so different that a needle is like a stab wound and open somewhat like leather. Once you poke a hole in leather it's there even if you can't find it. Is there anything that is a tortoise "band-aid"? That gives it time to really heal. Sorry to post this here but I didn't want to post it there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another nice Spring morning here. Cool but bright & sunny out.

I snapped a few early morning pix before I get busy sanding, & staining a nice butcher block countertop from This Old House Rehab. Many ppl suggested we remove....it’s a beautiful, solid, real butcher block that fits nicely in the space between oven & fridge. It’s staying. ?

Garden Pix


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice Spring morning here. Cool but bright & sunny out.
> 
> I snapped a few early morning pix before I get busy sanding, & staining a nice butcher block countertop from This Old House Rehab. Many ppl suggested we remove....it’s a beautiful, solid, real butcher block that fits nicely in the space between oven & fridge. It’s staying. ?
> 
> Garden Pix
> View attachment 325134


Beautiful! Rose and I wish we had a green thumb like you Mark.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Beautiful! Rose and I wish we had a green thumb like you Mark.



The plants do all the work really. Spring & Fall are perfect here for plants. Summer is hit or miss - no rain, too much rain, too humid, or drought conditions.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My mother in law and one of her filipina friends just killed a chicken for dinner. For some reason it bothered me a little. I have cleaned fish, dressed out small game and deer. That doesn't bother me but for some reason that poor and innocent chicken did. 
I must be getting soft as I age.??
No pics, didn't think you all wouldn't have appreciated that.?


----------



## JoesMum

Our last day in Yorkshire was a longer 6.5 mile hike in the Malham area. I know we have done longer walks back home in Kent, but the terrain here is much tougher… steep and uneven.

We have had an amazing week for wildlife. We saw our 4th owl species for the week today, Little Owl, and the UK only has 5 native species. We saw Roe Deer on the moors today (no photos). And so many wildflowers.

Malham Tarn







Little Owl - a day-flying owl about the size of a US Burrowing Owl



View from the top of Malham Cove



Malham Cove is a huge inland cliff



A male Peregrine - we suspect his mate had a nest behind that we couldn’t see



“Limestone Pavement” at the top of the cove requires careful crossing due the deep fissures



Wild Mountain Pansies are tiny but they were all over



The calves were just cute


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another nice Spring morning here. Cool but bright & sunny out.
> 
> I snapped a few early morning pix before I get busy sanding, & staining a nice butcher block countertop from This Old House Rehab. Many ppl suggested we remove....it’s a beautiful, solid, real butcher block that fits nicely in the space between oven & fridge. It’s staying. ?
> 
> Garden Pix
> View attachment 325134


Beautiful flowers and I think a good piece of real butcher block is something I would have been stingy with... and taken it home for myself ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The plants do all the work really. Spring & Fall are perfect here for plants. Summer is hit or miss - no rain, too much rain, too humid, or drought conditions.


I actually think you have a green thumb ? the only plants I can grow are the ones that would grow anyway. Especially if if I don't have to watch over them.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Our last day in Yorkshire was a longer 6.5 mile hike in the Malham area. I know we have done longer walks back home in Kent, but the terrain here is much tougher… steep and uneven.
> 
> We have had an amazing week for wildlife. We saw our 4th owl species for the week today, Little Owl, and the UK only has 5 native species. We saw Roe Deer on the moors today (no photos). And so many wildflowers.
> 
> Malham Tarn
> View attachment 325136
> View attachment 325137
> View attachment 325138
> View attachment 325139
> View attachment 325140
> 
> 
> Little Owl - a day-flying owl about the size of a US Burrowing Owl
> View attachment 325141
> 
> 
> View from the top of Malham Cove
> View attachment 325142
> 
> 
> Malham Cove is a huge inland cliff
> View attachment 325143
> 
> 
> A male Peregrine - we suspect his mate had a nest behind that we couldn’t see
> View attachment 325144
> 
> 
> “Limestone Pavement” at the top of the cove requires careful crossing due the deep fissures
> View attachment 325145
> 
> 
> Wild Mountain Pansies are tiny but they were all over
> View attachment 325146
> 
> 
> The calves were just cute
> View attachment 325147



Great place, i used to take anyone & everyone there when they came to Yorkshire for a visit! Loved it there. Another spot, always fun to visit was Brimham Rocks! You’re making me home sick.


----------



## JoesMum

I


Maro2Bear said:


> Great place, i used to take anyone & everyone there when they came to Yorkshire for a visit! Loved it there. Another spot, always fun to visit was Brimham Rocks! You’re making me home sick.


 I made myself homesick. We used to walk Brimham probably more often than anywhere. No time this week. I would move back here like a shot if I could


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> My mother in law and one of her filipina friends just killed a chicken for dinner. For some reason it bothered me a little. I have cleaned fish, dressed out small game and deer. That doesn't bother me but for some reason that poor and innocent chicken did.
> I must be getting soft as I age.??
> No pics, didn't think you all wouldn't have appreciated that.?


My grandmother would pick one up & wring it's neck...I prefer my chicken pre-cut up & these days I can only stomach chix breast meat. I'm with you Ray...


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> My mother in law and one of her filipina friends just killed a chicken for dinner. For some reason it bothered me a little. I have cleaned fish, dressed out small game and deer. That doesn't bother me but for some reason that poor and innocent chicken did.
> I must be getting soft as I age.??
> No pics, didn't think you all wouldn't have appreciated that.?


Years ago when I was a kid I spent a few weeks each summer in Portland, Oregon, visiting my grandmother and grandfather. They had a basement and Grampa would take the chickens to the basement and chop their heads off with an axe. I can still see those chicken bodies running around the basement with no heads.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Quite showery here today but warmer than it has been.
Saw my sister and her hubby yesterday for the first time since our brother's funeral last June.
They are down from Leicester visiting their son and his wife in Cardiff, so we met up for walk.
Hopefully, if the Indian variant of covid doesn't mess things up for the UK, I should be seeing a lot more of them this summer. 
Time for a trip to the shops now so I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Quite showery here today but warmer than it has been.
> Saw my sister and her hubby yesterday for the first time since our brother's funeral last June.
> They are down from Leicester visiting their son and his wife in Cardiff, so we met up for walk.
> Hopefully, if the Indian variant of covid doesn't mess things up for the UK, I should be seeing a lot more of them this summer.
> Time for a trip to the shops now so I'll see you later.
> TTFN



Happy Saturday.....darn “strains” are rebounding.... 









PM Johnson ‘anxious’ as Indian COVID variant spreads in the UK


The UK has reported more cases of B.1.617 and its sublineages than any other country outside India, according to the WHO.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## JoesMum

We are home. And I have been out to check my bees.

My Red Mason bee nest box has started being used.



There were bees in a huddle in the viewing drawer for the night.



And egg cells. ason bees line the cell with mud, then bring in pollen to feed the larva and lay an egg in it. Then they leave a gap for the larva to grow in and seal it off with more mud.



These are solitary bees, so the female will lay her eggs and then die. The larva will form a cocoon and hatch next year for the cycle to repeat.

Right at the back, just to the left of the screw, there’s a tiny Blue Mason bee in for the night. They’re solitary too.



Solitary bees are actually more important for crop pollination than honey bees, but they’re frequently forgotten about.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> We are home. And I have been out to check my bees.
> 
> My Red Mason bee nest box has started being used.
> View attachment 325201
> 
> 
> There were bees in a huddle in the viewing drawer for the night.
> View attachment 325203
> 
> 
> And egg cells. ason bees line the cell with mud, then bring in pollen to feed the larva and lay an egg in it. Then they leave a gap for the larva to grow in and seal it off with more mud.
> View attachment 325202
> 
> 
> These are solitary bees, so the female will lay her eggs and then die. The larva will form a cocoon and hatch next year for the cycle to repeat.
> 
> Right at the back, just to the left of the screw, there’s a tiny Blue Mason bee in for the night. They’re solitary too.
> View attachment 325204
> 
> 
> Solitary bees are actually more important for crop pollination than honey bees, but they’re frequently forgotten about.



No bees in my solitary bee house. I’ll have to improve on the amenities for next years housing unit.

great pix...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew.....another day of This Old House. Just finished installing a few newly painted cabinet doors, pruned the shrubbery. But....spent a fair amount of time interpreting Chinese language (English) instructions on the installation of the new dining room hanging light fixture. Got it installed - looks great. Wifey happy, I’m happy that wifey is happy.

Im home to put a second coat of “Butcher Block” finish on the counter that I sanded and stained yesterday. The stain “Gunstock” really provides a nice new look to the countertop.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> No bees in my solitary bee house. I’ll have to improve on the amenities for next years housing unit.
> 
> great pix...


Don’t be put off. Apart from the viewing drawer there is no sign of life. What I found lst year was that a lot of nesting activity happens before you can see anything.

Do mke sure your housing is in a sunny spot. They want it south to south east facing ideally and in the sunshine. Not that we have had much sunshine recentl, but when the sun is out it shines on the box


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> We are home. And I have been out to check my bees.
> 
> My Red Mason bee nest box has started being used.
> View attachment 325201
> 
> 
> There were bees in a huddle in the viewing drawer for the night.
> View attachment 325203
> 
> 
> And egg cells. ason bees line the cell with mud, then bring in pollen to feed the larva and lay an egg in it. Then they leave a gap for the larva to grow in and seal it off with more mud.
> View attachment 325202
> 
> 
> These are solitary bees, so the female will lay her eggs and then die. The larva will form a cocoon and hatch next year for the cycle to repeat.
> 
> Right at the back, just to the left of the screw, there’s a tiny Blue Mason bee in for the night. They’re solitary too.
> View attachment 325204
> 
> 
> Solitary bees are actually more important for crop pollination than honey bees, but they’re frequently forgotten about.


Welcome home!
It's obviously good to bee back!!


----------



## Lyn W

It's 23.05 here and Lola is still in and out of his hide!
I've checked it to make sure there's nothing in there disturbing him but nothing unusual.
He's had some more food and it's about time he was in bed now . 
Maybe he wants a story!!


----------



## Cathie G

I've been waiting and waiting on a call from the vet for the results of the bomb Sapphire left them. So today I called and it was negative ? I'm really glad but was informed finally that they don't call unless it's positive.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I've been waiting and waiting on a call from the vet for the results of the bomb Sapphire left them. So today I called and it was negative ? I'm really glad but was informed finally that they don't call unless it's positive.


Here's what I think of that ???


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> 1 what I think of that ???


Hate being in that position that they don't call, email or text back that every thing is OK after YOU spent all that money!! For the 1st time, I got a text message that my mammogram was OK the same day I took it. 

In this day where you're not allowed to even enter the facility during a vet exam, this is just BAD customer service.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Hate being in that position that they don't call, email or text back that every thing is OK after YOU spent all that money!! For the 1st time, I got a text message that my mammogram was OK the same day I took it.
> 
> In this day where you're not allowed to even enter the facility during a vet exam, this is just BAD customer service.


My opinion too. Sapphire's vet is only there now and then, but a call from the receptionist would have been nice. I called last Saturday too and they could have told me that. But she is the only reptile vet around so I guess beggars can't be choosers. I just hope I don't need one for another 14 years ?? My other vet is for exotics but doesn't do a tortoise. They always call and tell me about Dilly so I guess I got spoiled ? I'm just really glad though that, even though my yard is full of snails, Sapphire doesn't have parasites. That really worried me along with his beak trim. Those worries are off my shoulders.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Hate being in that position that they don't call, email or text back that every thing is OK after YOU spent all that money!! For the 1st time, I got a text message that my mammogram was OK the same day I took it.
> 
> In this day where you're not allowed to even enter the facility during a vet exam, this is just BAD customer service.


Eww and yea I forgot until now, next month I get flattened like a pancake for mine.?yuk!


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Eww and yea I forgot until now, next month I get flattened like a pancake for mine.?yuk!


I hate 'em. It drives my blood pressure sky high.


----------



## Lyn W

Good Sunday morning/afternoon fellow CDRers
It's cold and wet here with the sun trying to peep out from the clouds but losing the battle. 
Hope you all have a good day, 
I'm meeting up with my sister again before they head back to Leicester so I'd better get going.
TTFN


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We have had heavy rain all day and it doesn’t look like ending any time soon.

Last night I scooped up another hedgehog with a leg injury and a couple of ticks and that one is safely at the rescue. This is the third  The first one was put to sleep last week after it became clear that he wasn’t going to recover sufficiently to be released. The second had a broken back and was also put to sleep.

I don’t know the prognosis for this one. Send healing vibes because that’s what it needs.

I wish I knew where they were getting injured. It isn’t in my garden  I think I shall be putting notes through neighbours doors asking them to check for hedgehog hazards.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I know that I recounted to you all that I refinished the old butcher block countertop as part of our house rehab project. Sanded out all the stains, knife marks & one nasty pot burn. All sanded through a few sizes of sandpaper. Wiped clean of dust with Denatured Alcohol. Applied a nice Gunstock stain that left a nice rich color. BUT, the interesting thing is that I finished up with two coats of Watco Butcherblock finish - this is finish from a can that I first used 15 years ago when we lived there. The stain had been outside in our old shed for 15 years - in perfect condition to use. We found the old rusty can when cleaning up. 

So, if you need some foodsafe finish for your cutting boards I can recommend the Watco brand.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Facebook reminded me of this event from 2016… actually it happened pretty regularly. Joe’s problem -solving skills were few ?

“IQ Test

Joe tackles his arch-enemy the lawn mower, but fails repeatedly to reach it. He is completely oblivious to the missing fence in the foreground”


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Welcome home!
> It's obviously good to bee back!!



Ill just wing it and say, I see what you did there ??


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I thought I would share some pics of the chickens, ducks, and geese this morning. They are all getting along fine . I let them out of the coop every evening for a couple hours and then just before dark make sure they are all back in safe and secure


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I thought I would share some pics of the chickens, ducks, and geese this morning. They are all getting along fine . I let them out of the coop every evening for a couple hours and then just before dark make sure they are all back in safe and secure
> View attachment 325284
> View attachment 325285


My gosh those fowl grow fast! The goslings are almost as big as their older brother!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I thought I would share some pics of the chickens, ducks, and geese this morning. They are all getting along fine . I let them out of the coop every evening for a couple hours and then just before dark make sure they are all back in safe and secure
> View attachment 325284
> View attachment 325285


No ticks in your yard!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> My gosh those fowl grow fast! The goslings are almost as big as their older brother!


I know!!! And my little ducks are practically grown now.. another month and I will be gathering eggs!

I never thought I would do well with geese but I think now they are my favorite.. those babies are the MOST affectionate birds I have ever had!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

House Rehab Update - Project Butcherblock a success. We moved it this morning from our workshop over to the house & installed. Looks perfect. Another check  on tasks completed.

I also installed a fancy new LED shoplight in the garage while wifey was changing out all of the old brassy/yellow door hardware with some good looking nickel/zinc knobs. All new light switch plates today too.

Brought my garden pitchfork today.....we plan to lift a few really gorgeous daffodils that we planted years ago. Gorgeous plants....so hopefully i can get a few.

Ta ta til later...


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I know!!! And my little ducks are practically grown now.. another month and I will be gathering eggs!
> 
> I never thought I would do well with geese but I think now they are my favorite.. those babies are the MOST affectionate birds I have ever had!!


Very good watch dogs too!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> I hate 'em. It drives my blood pressure sky high.


Just did mine, I love it when they say "Donʻt move" like youʻre gonna run away with your flattened boob stuck in that horrid contraption. I can barely think never mind moving. Iʻm positive a man invented that thing - I believe an ultrasound would do the job just fine.


----------



## JoesMum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just did mine, I love it when they say "Donʻt move" like youʻre gonna run away with your flattened boob stuck in that horrid contraption. I can barely think never mind moving. Iʻm positive a man invented that thing - I believe an ultrasound would do the job just fine.


I so agree!

There again, my sister claims that the female reproductive system is proof that God is a man. No woman would ever have designed it the way it is ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I thought I would share some pics of the chickens, ducks, and geese this morning. They are all getting along fine . I let them out of the coop every evening for a couple hours and then just before dark make sure they are all back in safe and secure
> View attachment 325284
> View attachment 325285


Jayden is growing as fast as the chicks ? and it looks like he's one of them. Or thinks so. Cute ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just did mine, I love it when they say "Donʻt move" like youʻre gonna run away with your flattened boob stuck in that horrid contraption. I can barely think never mind moving. Iʻm positive a man invented that thing - I believe an ultrasound would do the job just fine.


I told the lady setting up my appointment to put it off as long as she could... and I was already a good 20 years late. She helped me out ??


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I so agree!
> 
> There again, my sister claims that the female reproductive system is proof that God is a man. No woman would ever have designed it the way it is ?


Well.. but
He improved on the second version. Just ask Ray and Mark. Happy wife happy life. We are invincible ? and despite all that extra stuff, we live a long time.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

And that is why women give birth, not men ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We have had heavy rain all day and it doesn’t look like ending any time soon.
> 
> Last night I scooped up another hedgehog with a leg injury and a couple of ticks and that one is safely at the rescue. This is the third  The first one was put to sleep last week after it became clear that he wasn’t going to recover sufficiently to be released. The second had a broken back and was also put to sleep.
> 
> I don’t know the prognosis for this one. Send healing vibes because that’s what it needs.
> 
> I wish I knew where they were getting injured. It isn’t in my garden  I think I shall be putting notes through neighbours doors asking them to check for hedgehog hazards.


I hope he's OK. At least he has a chance at the rescue.
Very strange that 3 have had injuries. 
Do you think it could be something to do with the badgers?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I thought I would share some pics of the chickens, ducks, and geese this morning. They are all getting along fine . I let them out of the coop every evening for a couple hours and then just before dark make sure they are all back in safe and secure
> View attachment 325284
> View attachment 325285


They have certainly grown quickly!
The black one looks very comfortable with Jayden.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ill just wing it and say, I see what you did there ??


Thanks honey!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Thanks honey!



You’re so sweet to say that. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> You’re so sweet to say that. ?


Oh, beehive yourself!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Oh, beehive yourself!



For sure, with that I’ll go wash my face & comb my hair for the night.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just did mine, I love it when they say "Donʻt move" like youʻre gonna run away with your flattened boob stuck in that horrid contraption. I can barely think never mind moving. Iʻm positive a man invented that thing - I believe an ultrasound would do the job just fine.


And then there's the whole "stiryps" thingy. I'm not flexible. I would flunk pilates & yoga classes.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> For sure, with that I’ll go wash my face & comb my hair for the night.


The puns are bur_sting _out of us today.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's yet another wet Welsh day here with temps still below 60F but definitely warmer than it has been. Then they'll drop again before the weekend.
I think we only have one dry day in the forecast this week with strong winds on the way for Thurs/Friday. 
It's been a strange Spring but I must admit I'd prefer it to be too wet than too dry.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday - TTFN


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Personally, I'd watch "The Meg" & a couple other ScyFi movies of megladons before I'd get all gooey about finding a living one, but hey, fossils can't bite, can they?



Omg!!! I JUST saw “The Meg” the other day and holy mackerel!!!!!

“Daddy, I do NOT want a megaladon.”
—(Said like Veruca Salt from Willy Wonka).

I may have spoke to fast...
What I meant to say is....
“ I would like A TOOTH from a megaladon.”
??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Omg!!! I JUST saw “The Meg” the other day and holy mackerel!!!!!
> 
> “Daddy, I do NOT want a megaladon.”
> —(Said like Veruca Salt from Willy Wonka).
> 
> I may have spoke to fast...
> What I meant to say is....
> “ I would like A TOOTH from a megaladon.”
> ??



Speaking of Megalodon Shark teeth....take a look at these beauties collected by my kayaking friend’s husband. He collects, mounts & displays at Calvert Marine Museum (southern Maryland).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> The puns are bur_sting _out of us today.



I’ll bee back in a few hours.....off to put up a brandy new microwave.


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s almost time for the great big Cicada Revolution......they are starting to slowly emerge now that ground temps have increased.

Next week should bring many many more!

A Few


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I hope he's OK. At least he has a chance at the rescue.
> Very strange that 3 have had injuries.
> Do you think it could be something to do with the badgers?


I was talking about it with the vet today. She said that while all 3 had “leg injuries“, they were all very different and almost certainly had different causes. 

Sadly, this one too had to be put to sleep. There was an open and infected wound and a compound fracture. He must have been in a lot of pain. 

I am praying we get no more.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s almost time for the great big Cicada Revolution......they are starting to slowly emerge now that ground temps have increased.
> 
> Next week should bring many many more!
> 
> A Few
> View attachment 325362
> View attachment 325363


I found this yesterday in our pond… it’s a shed skin of a dragonfly larva. I am reliably informed that the larva still has more growing to do as there’s no sign of wing cases yet. The coin with it is about the size of a US Dime I think


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We had a sunny start, but as I drove home from the rescue we had torrential rain and large hailstones which made the drive somewhat “interesting”.

We have had torrential rain on and off ever since. I am not complaining we desperately needed it.

I have been taking part in #NoMowMay which is an environmental campaign where people don’t mow their grass for the entire month to encourage wildflowers which be efits the bees and other insects.

I had already done no mowing in March and April because we have had so little rain. In the space of a week our lawn has gone from perfectly acceptable lawn length to a foot high. Even if I weren’t doing NoMowMay, I couldn’t mow it now because it’s too wet. I shall have to use a strimmer when the time comes to get it down to something the mower can cope with. I will, of course, carefully check for hedgehogs in the long grass before mowing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny and warming here in MD today. I was HOPING our microwave install would go quickly this morning.......but, like many DIY things a bit of a snafu. After installing all of the brackets, drilling the holes, and doing the heave,, hold, hoe. We quickly discovered that our mounting bracket needed to be lowered by about 1/2 inch (1.25cm) in order for the MW oven to fit/rest under the cabinetry. Of course.....we need new toggle bolts, means a run to our local DIY store (Home Depot).

Wifey off to the Depot.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We had a sunny start, but as I drove home from the rescue we had torrential rain and large hailstones which made the drive somewhat “interesting”.
> 
> We have had torrential rain on and off ever since. I am not complaining we desperately needed it.
> 
> I have been taking part in #NoMowMay which is an environmental campaign where people don’t mow their grass for the entire month to encourage wildflowers which be efits the bees and other insects.
> 
> I had already done no mowing in March and April because we have had so little rain. In the space of a week our lawn has gone from perfectly acceptable lawn length to a foot high. Even if I weren’t doing NoMowMay, I couldn’t mow it now because it’s too wet. I shall have to use a strimmer when the time comes to get it down to something the mower can cope with. I will, of course, carefully check for hedgehogs in the long grass before mowing.



Last year, I selected a nice swooping swath of lawn in our back garden to not Mow in May. It turned out nice, I think i kept it like that pretty much all Summer then trimmed it back in Autumn. We really havent had that much rain, lawns are drying not really growing. I’ll have to pass this year.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We had a sunny start, but as I drove home from the rescue we had torrential rain and large hailstones which made the drive somewhat “interesting”.
> 
> We have had torrential rain on and off ever since. I am not complaining we desperately needed it.
> 
> I have been taking part in #NoMowMay which is an environmental campaign where people don’t mow their grass for the entire month to encourage wildflowers which be efits the bees and other insects.
> 
> I had already done no mowing in March and April because we have had so little rain. In the space of a week our lawn has gone from perfectly acceptable lawn length to a foot high. Even if I weren’t doing NoMowMay, I couldn’t mow it now because it’s too wet. I shall have to use a strimmer when the time comes to get it down to something the mower can cope with. I will, of course, carefully check for hedgehogs in the long grass before mowing.


Pity our council weren't doing it, they've been doing all the verges and even mow areas alongside the river which aren't accessible to the public  
Makes me mad!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I’ll bee back in a few hours.....off to put up a brandy new microwave.


That should give you a real buzz.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And that is why women give birth, not men ?


Joe passes out as soon as they pull out a needle ? but flexes his muscles... to show me how strong he is.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's yet another wet Welsh day here with temps still below 60F but definitely warmer than it has been. Then they'll drop again before the weekend.
> I think we only have one dry day in the forecast this week with strong winds on the way for Thurs/Friday.
> It's been a strange Spring but I must admit I'd prefer it to be too wet than too dry.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday - TTFN


We're about to have some really warm days ahead. It must have been a good spring though this year for us. Our crabapple tree is loaded with small growing apples and I saw the largest toad ever today. This time of year they're usually pretty small. It felt like I got blessed by the Lord to see him because I've been wondering about them. He was sitting in a plastic suet container that somehow managed to get left in the yard. I'll have to throw it away again and fill their terra cotta saucer.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's yet another wet Welsh day here with temps still below 60F but definitely warmer than it has been. Then they'll drop again before the weekend.
> I think we only have one dry day in the forecast this week with strong winds on the way for Thurs/Friday.
> It's been a strange Spring but I must admit I'd prefer it to be too wet than too dry.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday - TTFN


I agree with you. We are having a dry spring. Cant wait for the afternoon showers. They usually start in June.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Last year, I selected a nice swooping swath of lawn in our back garden to not Mow in May. It turned out nice, I think i kept it like that pretty much all Summer then trimmed it back in Autumn. We really havent had that much rain, lawns are drying not really growing. I’ll have to pass this year.


I will have to start doing that. But this spring has been dry.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well here is the latest saga about my condition. During the fishing trip my good leg ( left) was unusually swollen. My sons kept remarking about it. I just played it off, using the excuse of eating junk food with to much salt. When I went to my primary doctor a week ago fri. She was alarmed and set me up with a doppler ultrasound on Monday. Then went straight to a specialist the same day. Well I have to blood clots in my leg. So he took me off the eliquis and put me on coumadin. Weds they put in a filter just below my aorta. Now every week I have to go to the hospital for blood work. Either Mon and wednesdays or Tues and Thursdays. I have a standing order so I just need to show up. I felt like a ticking time bomb until I got the filter in. If not for the covid my doctor would have admitted me immediately since I lost my other leg to blood clots.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Well here is the latest saga about my condition. During the fishing trip my good leg ( left) was unusually swollen. My sons kept remarking about it. I just played it off, using the excuse of eating junk food with to much salt. When I went to my primary doctor a week ago fri. She was alarmed and set me up with a doppler ultrasound on Monday. Then went straight to a specialist the same day. Well I have to blood clots in my leg. So he took me off the eliquis and put me on coumadin. Weds they put in a filter just below my aorta. Now every week I have to go to the hospital for blood work. Either Mon and wednesdays or Tues and Thursdays. I have a standing order so I just need to show up. I felt like a ticking time bomb until I got the filter in. If not for the covid my doctor would have admitted me immediately since I lost my other leg to blood clots.


Oh no! That’s awful Ray. How to ruin your lovely weekend.

I am so glad they got to you in time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! That’s awful Ray. How to ruin your lovely weekend.
> 
> I am so glad they got to you in time.


Thanks, I also had to cancel my lower back injections for today. Because I was required to be off my blood thinner meds 3 days prior to the procedure. ? 
Forgot to mention that they found 2 blood clots.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sheesh! So sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Well here is the latest saga about my condition. During the fishing trip my good leg ( left) was unusually swollen. My sons kept remarking about it. I just played it off, using the excuse of eating junk food with to much salt. When I went to my primary doctor a week ago fri. She was alarmed and set me up with a doppler ultrasound on Monday. Then went straight to a specialist the same day. Well I have to blood clots in my leg. So he took me off the eliquis and put me on coumadin. Weds they put in a filter just below my aorta. Now every week I have to go to the hospital for blood work. Either Mon and wednesdays or Tues and Thursdays. I have a standing order so I just need to show up. I felt like a ticking time bomb until I got the filter in. If not for the covid my doctor would have admitted me immediately since I lost my other leg to blood clots.


Ray. This is terrible. WTF? You've had the vaccine. You should have been admitted immediately JUST BECAUSE YOU'VE HAD THE VACCINE, let alone a history of blood clots. OMG!! 

WTF are they doing to us??


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> Ray. This is terrible. WTF? You've had the vaccine. You should have been admitted immediately JUST BECAUSE YOU'VE HAD THE VACCINE, let alone a history of blood clots. OMG!!
> 
> WTF are they doing to us??


Ok, erase, erase, erase. My prayers are with you. I didn't overeact, but I shouldn't have yelled.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well here is the latest saga about my condition. During the fishing trip my good leg ( left) was unusually swollen. My sons kept remarking about it. I just played it off, using the excuse of eating junk food with to much salt. When I went to my primary doctor a week ago fri. She was alarmed and set me up with a doppler ultrasound on Monday. Then went straight to a specialist the same day. Well I have to blood clots in my leg. So he took me off the eliquis and put me on coumadin. Weds they put in a filter just below my aorta. Now every week I have to go to the hospital for blood work. Either Mon and wednesdays or Tues and Thursdays. I have a standing order so I just need to show up. I felt like a ticking time bomb until I got the filter in. If not for the covid my doctor would have admitted me immediately since I lost my other leg to blood clots.


Wow Ray!!! I’ll be praying along with several others around here.. stay positive!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well here is the latest saga about my condition. During the fishing trip my good leg ( left) was unusually swollen. My sons kept remarking about it. I just played it off, using the excuse of eating junk food with to much salt. When I went to my primary doctor a week ago fri. She was alarmed and set me up with a doppler ultrasound on Monday. Then went straight to a specialist the same day. Well I have to blood clots in my leg. So he took me off the eliquis and put me on coumadin. Weds they put in a filter just below my aorta. Now every week I have to go to the hospital for blood work. Either Mon and wednesdays or Tues and Thursdays. I have a standing order so I just need to show up. I felt like a ticking time bomb until I got the filter in. If not for the covid my doctor would have admitted me immediately since I lost my other leg to blood clots.


So sorry you're having to go through all that Ray, but thank goodness they spotted the clots and can take action.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we have the only dry day of the week today so the washing machine is going to be busy!!
I have several jobs to do which will take me out and about, but I think lockdown has made me as agoraphobic as Lola can be, because I'd much rather stay home.
Although I must say that Lola is quite happy to go out now, he won't stay out for long but it's progress. 
Have a good Wednesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another bee utiful day here in Maryland. Summer temps are about to hit us, with a bunch of 90 degree days in the 10 day forecast. ?

It’s been unseasonably dry as well.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Well here is the latest saga about my condition. During the fishing trip my good leg ( left) was unusually swollen. My sons kept remarking about it. I just played it off, using the excuse of eating junk food with to much salt. When I went to my primary doctor a week ago fri. She was alarmed and set me up with a doppler ultrasound on Monday. Then went straight to a specialist the same day. Well I have to blood clots in my leg. So he took me off the eliquis and put me on coumadin. Weds they put in a filter just below my aorta. Now every week I have to go to the hospital for blood work. Either Mon and wednesdays or Tues and Thursdays. I have a standing order so I just need to show up. I felt like a ticking time bomb until I got the filter in. If not for the covid my doctor would have admitted me immediately since I lost my other leg to blood clots.



Dear God Ray! 
I will be praying for a speedy recovery!!!
I am so glad they caught it in time.
The filter.... that was a GOOD thing to get.
Just makes it easier to take out and clean like the ac we have in the window..?

Now..... you just need to sit there and relax!
Rose does NOT want to take care of Opo all of the time soooo you better hurry up and get all your clots,lumps and bumps under control FAST before she comes at you with her butcher knife Wielding her fish head claiming to “fix you herself”!!!!
We need you HERE too !!!
I need your advice!!
I need your help!!
I still need to see rose and Opo to get Christmas ideas and to show my Sulcata YOUR Sulcata because they will be 
“Friends/lovers” one day!!!
Then I can be the “auntie” that just drops by for a visit with candy!!! ?

All kidding aside Ray, I will be sending you good vibes and lots of hugs. You are gonna be just fine. Make sure they have checked you ALL OVER to lower any more “risks”.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I was talking about it with the vet today. She said that while all 3 had “leg injuries“, they were all very different and almost certainly had different causes.
> 
> Sadly, this one too had to be put to sleep. There was an open and infected wound and a compound fracture. He must have been in a lot of pain.
> 
> I am praying we get no more.



I am ever so sorry to hear you had to put him to sleep. I would have taken him! ?
I hate hearing of animals over here in the US being out down....
Just because no one wanted them or they were too expensive to fix! 
Would we do that to a human baby????
We shouldn’t just “get rid of them”....
I would take them ALL if I could fit them!!!
Hey....wait?.....
Doesn’t EllieMay have a faaarrrmm??? ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I will have to start doing that. But this spring has been dry.



Really dry here too. It’s been rather cool, but warming. Today starts Summertime temps. Already sweating hot. Luckily no humidity yet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Ray. This is terrible. WTF? You've had the vaccine. You should have been admitted immediately JUST BECAUSE YOU'VE HAD THE VACCINE, let alone a history of blood clots. OMG!!
> 
> WTF are they doing to us??


I agree, the first time they found blood clots, I was in the hospital for another reason and they wouldn't discharge me until I had a filter put in. I guess the persistent questioning from me about being admitted and the calm responses I received. I went along with it. It is kind of crazy though. The filter should only stay in for 6 months because it can deteriorate. I still don't know what happens if the blood clots are still there after 6 months. The doctor just said we will wait and see at that time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Wow Ray!!! I’ll be praying along with several others around here.. stay positive!


Thanks Heather, I was getting amped up to start getting active with my new leg. Was going to have injections in my lower back for the pain and had talked to my trainer at the gym. We had put together a game plan to get me back on my leg. As soon as it's ok to go off my blood thinner for 3 days. I will get the injection. For now I will just exercise on my cross trainer when I get the ok.
The worst thing for me though. Is at this time no long traveling or traveling by airlines. That means I probably will miss my granddaughters graduation in June. ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> So sorry you're having to go through all that Ray, but thank goodness they spotted the clots and can take action.


Thanks Lyn, I have Rose looking at my leg all the time for discoloration. When I lost my leg to blood clots and I was in the hospital when it happened. Rose said it was overnight from my leg looking normal to discoloring and looking dead. The only plus I guess is that my right leg was full of blood clots from the negative reaction to heparin. There wasn't much they could do. I asked if they thought these blood clots might have formed because of the vaccine. Of course they didn't seem to interested in that theory.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Dear God Ray!
> I will be praying for a speedy recovery!!!
> I am so glad they caught it in time.
> The filter.... that was a GOOD thing to get.
> Just makes it easier to take out and clean like the ac we have in the window..?
> 
> Now..... you just need to sit there and relax!
> Rose does NOT want to take care of Opo all of the time soooo you better hurry up and get all your clots,lumps and bumps under control FAST before she comes at you with her butcher knife Wielding her fish head claiming to “fix you herself”!!!!
> We need you HERE too !!!
> I need your advice!!
> I need your help!!
> I still need to see rose and Opo to get Christmas ideas and to show my Sulcata YOUR Sulcata because they will be
> “Friends/lovers” one day!!!
> Then I can be the “auntie” that just drops by for a visit with candy!!! ?
> 
> All kidding aside Ray, I will be sending you good vibes and lots of hugs. You are gonna be just fine. Make sure they have checked you ALL OVER to lower any more “risks”.


Thanks for putting a humerus spin on this I needed that.? They have told me what to look out for in regards to other blood clots. The doctors here I am sure deal with this all the time. To me it is urgent and has me on pins and needles. But I will trust the doctors and put my faith in God.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Really dry here too. It’s been rather cool, but warming. Today starts Summertime temps. Already sweating hot. Luckily no humidity yet.


Humidity!?
People here in Florida talk about how bad the humidity is. I tell them you haven't experienced humidity until you have been in Michigan in August. I am sure Maryland is the same way.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I also had to cancel my lower back injections for today. Because I was required to be off my blood thinner meds 3 days prior to the procedure. ?
> Forgot to mention that they found 2 blood clots.





Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for putting a humerus spin on this I needed that.? They have told me what to look out for in regards to other blood clots. The doctors here I am sure deal with this all the time. To me it is urgent and has me on pins and needles. But I will trust the doctors and put my faith in God.


And stay off skateboards? You promise, doncha?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Another bee utiful day here in Maryland. Summer temps are about to hit us, with a bunch of 90 degree days in the 10 day forecast. ?
> 
> It’s been unseasonably dry as well.


That’s not happening here. We have high winds and heavy rain forecast


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am ever so sorry to hear you had to put him to sleep. I would have taken him! ?
> I hate hearing of animals over here in the US being out down....
> Just because no one wanted them or they were too expensive to fix!
> Would we do that to a human baby????
> We shouldn’t just “get rid of them”....
> I would take them ALL if I could fit them!!!
> Hey....wait?.....
> Doesn’t EllieMay have a faaarrrmm??? ??


It’snot about the cost of fixing. It’s about being able to be released back into the wild. This hedgehog species doesn’t make a good pet. They don’t do well in captivity. They need to roam and will roam a mile in a night easily. If there’s no prospect of recovery to a point where they can roam and fend for themselves then it’s kinder to put them to sleep.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> That’s not happening here. We have high winds and heavy rain forecast


I don't mind the rain but the strong winds make me nervous.?
Batten down the hatches for tomorrow night.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I don't mind the rain but the strong winds make me nervous.?
> Batten down the hatches for tomorrow night.


It's been raining off & on all day but is now pouring. Flash flood time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

??????????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> ??????????
> 
> View attachment 325494



And.... ?? returned...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> And.... ?? returned...
> 
> View attachment 325495



That is sooo beautiful and cool ?!!!
I want it!!
You know.....?.....
You could sell these!!!
Make some good bank for a “rainy day”.
(This is how the kids say it now a days)
However I would have said ,
“ make a little extra money on the side for a rainy day”... ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> And.... ?? returned...
> 
> View attachment 325495


I saw these on Twitter. Especially nice on World Bee Day ??


----------



## JoesMum

Here’s my World Bee Day contribution. A male Red Mason Bee peeping out of the viewing drawer of my bee house. He is either looking for females or wondering if it’s still raining


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> And stay off skateboards? You promise, doncha?


??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> And.... ?? returned...
> 
> View attachment 325495




Bee patient....and the ?? came back for an encore performance.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all.
The rain and wind has arrived, as promised, - it's more like October than May.
Lola went to the door but when he saw the weather turned around and went back to bed - he's not stupid!!
Hope you're all having a good Thursday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> The rain and wind has arrived, as promised, - it's more like October than May.
> Lola went to the door but when he saw the weather turned around and went back to bed - he's not stupid!!
> Hope you're all having a good Thursday



Here it’s more like mid-August than early May. We haven’t had rain in ages, lawns and weeds & flowers actually drying up.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here it’s more like mid-August than early May. We haven’t had rain in ages, lawns and weeds & flowers actually drying up.


Rain rain rain here...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Rain, sun, rain, sun....now we have steam. Ugh.


----------



## Lyn W

It's just gone 1 a.m. here but I can't sleep because of the strong winds.
Gusts of over 50mph are set to last through the night and all day tomorrow.
We've not had such strong winds for such a prolonged period for a long time.
I bet there'll be trees down and quite a few baby birds lost in this.

Anyway I'm whiling the night away here.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It's just gone 1 a.m. here but I can't sleep because of the strong winds.
> Gusts of over 50mph are set to last through the night and all day tomorrow.
> We've not had such strong winds for such a prolonged period for a long time.
> I bet there'll be trees down and quite a few baby birds lost in this.
> 
> Anyway I'm whiling the night away here.


Well I hate that Lyn. I’m no stranger to long nights.. I hope the wind damage is not as bad as it sounds right now..


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Bee patient....and the ?? came back for an encore performance.


Reminds me of trying to get into a brand new too-small girdle. You make the holes too small on purpose or so they'll chew their way in & never leave?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
The 50 mph wind and rain are still battering us. I went to bed about 5.30 am to try to get some sleep then up again at 7. 45. I lost a pane of glass in my old lean-to but it was cracked anyway so I have to patch that up. It's all coming down soon, so not a big problem and it can wait until the wind drops when it will be safer. It should start to calm down mid afternoon - thank goodness! Surprisingly it's not a named storm considering it will have lasted about 24 hours, I still haven't found out their criteria for doing that.
Anyway I hope you are having a quieter day but with some gentle rain in the areas that need it,
Enjoy Friday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Reminds me of trying to get into a brand new too-small girdle. You make the holes too small on purpose or so they'll chew their way in & never leave?



I did some research on the preferred sizes for Carpenter Bees & other solitary bees. Google has all of the info on almost everything these days. If not google, YouTube.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> The 50 mph wind and rain are still battering us. I went to bed about 5.30 am to try to get some sleep then up again at 7. 45. I lost a pane of glass in my old lean-to but it was cracked anyway so I have to patch that up. It's all coming down soon, so not a big problem and it can wait until the wind drops when it will be safer. It should start to calm down mid afternoon - thank goodness! Surprisingly it's not a named storm considering it will have lasted about 24 hours, I still haven't found out their criteria for doing that.
> Anyway I hope you are having a quieter day but with some gentle rain in the areas that need it,
> Enjoy Friday!!



Check this out  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/warnings-and-advice/uk-storm-centre/index


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> The 50 mph wind and rain are still battering us. I went to bed about 5.30 am to try to get some sleep then up again at 7. 45. I lost a pane of glass in my old lean-to but it was cracked anyway so I have to patch that up. It's all coming down soon, so not a big problem and it can wait until the wind drops when it will be safer. It should start to calm down mid afternoon - thank goodness! Surprisingly it's not a named storm considering it will have lasted about 24 hours, I still haven't found out their criteria for doing that.
> Anyway I hope you are having a quieter day but with some gentle rain in the areas that need it,
> Enjoy Friday!!



I am just sooo glad YOU are safe!!!
Crazy weather all over the world..
My husband keeps telling me that god is still mad at us for ruining his earth...?
That’s why covid has lasted soooo long.
Crazy? Or true? You tell me....?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Check this out  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/warnings-and-advice/uk-storm-centre/index


Thanks Mark.
I think I may have looked at that before.
I think this storm has been equally as bad as some of the named storms we've had but I'm not a meteorologist - just a nervous wreck!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am just sooo glad YOU are safe!!!
> Crazy weather all over the world..
> My husband keeps telling me that god is still mad at us for ruining his earth...?
> That’s why covid has lasted soooo long.
> Crazy? Or true? You tell me....?


I'm fine thank you - just tired?
I always think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something with this weird weather. Unfortunately there aren't enough people listening who dismiss the impact we are having on this planet.?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all.. wet & dreary in East Tx this morning but I think it’s moving out. I’ve got a lot of work to pack into the next 4 hours and then I’m checking my kids out of school and heading for the big lake.. I anticipate cold water and sunshine Big Brother is coming to house sit for me and tend the farm.. I’ll try for some good scenery pics.. Arkansas is always beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Reminds me of trying to get into a brand new too-small girdle. You make the holes too small on purpose or so they'll chew their way in & never leave?


I hate it when I buy a girdle that's to small!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all.. wet & dreary in East Tx this morning but I think it’s moving out. I’ve got a lot of work to pack into the next 4 hours and then I’m checking my kids out of school and heading for the big lake.. I anticipate cold water and sunshine Big Brother is coming to house sit for me and tend the farm.. I’ll try for some good scenery pics.. Arkansas is always beautiful!


Are you going to do any fishing?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all.. wet & dreary in East Tx this morning but I think it’s moving out. I’ve got a lot of work to pack into the next 4 hours and then I’m checking my kids out of school and heading for the big lake.. I anticipate cold water and sunshine Big Brother is coming to house sit for me and tend the farm.. I’ll try for some good scenery pics.. Arkansas is always beautiful!


That's great - I hope you all have a fun weekend at the lake.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's just gone 1 a.m. here but I can't sleep because of the strong winds.
> Gusts of over 50mph are set to last through the night and all day tomorrow.
> We've not had such strong winds for such a prolonged period for a long time.
> I bet there'll be trees down and quite a few baby birds lost in this.
> 
> Anyway I'm whiling the night away here.


Busy morning at the rescue. Lots of admissions thanks to the wind. One of those days where I have been feeding two day old robins the size of the end of my thumb, rooks the size of a large gull and everything in between. All babies, but very different!

This little cutie is a Nuthatch who will grow to about the size of a sparrow.

And it’s very windy here still. Lots of trees down.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all.. wet & dreary in East Tx this morning but I think it’s moving out. I’ve got a lot of work to pack into the next 4 hours and then I’m checking my kids out of school and heading for the big lake.. I anticipate cold water and sunshine Big Brother is coming to house sit for me and tend the farm.. I’ll try for some good scenery pics.. Arkansas is always beautiful!


Which lake? Hubby is fetching our boat this weekend. Can't wait to go boating!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Are you going to do any fishing?


Probably not.. more boating and sight seeing.. we have friends going also some some cooking and drinking may be on the agenda..


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Which lake? Hubby is fetching our boat this weekend. Can't wait to go boating!!


Lake Greason.. we always put in at Kirby marina.. some of our close friends keep house boats there.. Hubby’s been making comments about that but I’m so not interested in The Maintenaince of a house boat!!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Lake Greason.. we always put in at Kirby marina.. some of our close friends keep house boats there.. Hubby’s been making comments about that but I’m so not interested in The Maintenaince of a house boat!!


Can definitely understand that. Been there & done that @LakePowell. We later got into camping & day trips which has its own problems. 

But a day on the water beats the "H" out of a day at work. That formula applies in all kinds of decent weather.. geez, have a very, very good weekend!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a great morning of kayaking. We were on the water when it was relatively cooler, but bright & sunny with a refreshingly cool breeze. 

The interesting thing about today’s paddle is that as we approached shallow muddy areas, there were 100s of monster Carp in there i guess breeding away. All over the place, flopping about in the very s(allow spots. Some easily two feet long. Never experienced this before...very cool. Big fat carp!

Back Up to Eagle Alley


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am just sooo glad YOU are safe!!!
> Crazy weather all over the world..
> My husband keeps telling me that god is still mad at us for ruining his earth...?
> That’s why covid has lasted soooo long.
> Crazy? Or true? You tell me....?


I think I agree with your husband but covid-19 actually helped the earth in a few ways. If it helped the earth it also helped us


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I think I agree with your husband but covid-19 actually helped the earth in a few ways. If it helped the earth it also helped us


??How did it help? I need to know, Cathie G?


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a great morning of kayaking. We were on the water when it was relatively cooler, but bright & sunny with a refreshingly cool breeze.
> 
> The interesting thing about today’s paddle is that as we approached shallow muddy areas, there were 100s of monster Carp in there i guess breeding away. All over the place, flopping about in the very s(allow spots. Some easily two feet long. Never experienced this before...very cool. Big fat carp!
> 
> Back Up to Eagle Alley
> View attachment 325591


Gorgeous, Maro2Bear!! 

BTW, the neighbor's house across the street went for $1.7 million, 2900 sq ft. The buyers are moving from Napa Valley.


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> Can definitely understand that. Been there & done that @LakePowell. We later got into camping & day trips which has its own problems.
> 
> But a day on the water beats the "H" out of a day at work. That formula applies in all kinds of decent weather.. geez, have a very, very good weekend!!


Never been there. One of the days, i'll catch you on the flip side. Be safe, have lotsa fun!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> ??How did it help? I need to know, Cathie G?


Let's don't get into political conversations, ok?


----------



## JoesMum

It’s Friday night here in the UK and it’s blowing a hooley outside.

Tomorrow we are going to a wildlife conservation centre that specialises in UK wildlife… both those that we currently have and some species that have become extinct in the UK.

We shall be getting close to the European Brown Bears and seeing European Beavers. This is a much postponed trip … so we are hoping the weather improves a bit by the morning!


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> Let's don't get into political conversations, ok?


Ok. So sorry to everyone I offended, including you, Cathy G.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> It’s Friday night here in the UK and it’s blowing a hooley outside.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to a wildlife conservation centre that specialises in UK wildlife… both those that we currently have and some species that have become extinct in the UK.
> 
> We shall be getting close to the European Brown Bears and seeing European Beavers. This is a much postponed trip … so we are hoping the weather improves a bit by the morning!


That sounds lovely, I hope you have a good day.
The wind and rain eased here this afternoon so hopefully it will have done the same on your side of the country by now or very soon. I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## Cathie G

WWel



Jan A said:


> ??How did it help? I need to know, Cathie


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> ??How did it help? I need to know, Cathie G?


Well people had to stay home for a while so the animals got to have a bit of fun ?. Less cars on the roads meant some people had a view of what the earth looks like instead of hazy clouds. That kind of stuff.? Other than that stuff getting it was ruff.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Ok. So sorry to everyone I offended, including you, Cathy G.


You didn't but I haven't read it yet I don't think ?? I'll find out in a minute cause I'm reading backwards.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You didn't but I haven't read it yet I don't think ?? I'll find out in a minute cause I'm reading backwards.?


It's been removed


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> I hate it when I buy a girdle that's to small!?


I have found the best way is instead of using a girdle. I have Rose use plastic wrap and wrap around my midsection real tight. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a great morning of kayaking. We were on the water when it was relatively cooler, but bright & sunny with a refreshingly cool breeze.
> 
> The interesting thing about today’s paddle is that as we approached shallow muddy areas, there were 100s of monster Carp in there i guess breeding away. All over the place, flopping about in the very s(allow spots. Some easily two feet long. Never experienced this before...very cool. Big fat carp!
> 
> Back Up to Eagle Alley
> View attachment 325591



Ray would have loved all that fish!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> That sounds lovely, I hope you have a good day.
> The wind and rain eased here this afternoon so hopefully it will have done the same on your side of the country by now or very soon. I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight!


The wind dropped overnight. It’s grey, but that’s a vast improvement on the past week!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Lake Greason.. we always put in at Kirby marina.. some of our close friends keep house boats there.. Hubby’s been making comments about that but I’m so not interested in The Maintenaince of a house boat!!



Wow, that Lake Greason area looks to have a million places to explore on a kayak. Tons of nooks & crannies & coves.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Gorgeous, Maro2Bear!!
> 
> BTW, the neighbor's house across the street went for $1.7 million, 2900 sq ft. The buyers are moving from Napa Valley.



Our house will be listed soon. A weeeeee bit less than 1.7 million. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I have found the best way is instead of using a girdle. I have Rose use plastic wrap and wrap around my midsection real tight. ?


That used to be - and maybe still is - a way that people would try to lose weight or boxers would sweat off a few pounds before a fight.
However, it doesn't make you thinner but on the plus side - it does keeps you fresh!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our house will be listed soon. A weeeeee bit less than 1.7 million. ?


That's fantastic! 
All your hard work paid off.
Hopefully it will be snapped up soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ray would have loved all that fish!!!



i almost caught a few by hand, but they were far too fat & slippery. I could have hauled in a boat full had i net in hand.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> The wind dropped overnight. It’s grey, but that’s a vast improvement on the past week!



Going to be another close to 90 degree day. Yuck. We’re putting mulch down.

Warming up here....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Carpenter bees really at it this morning. Room service looks dodgy.

Ground floor rooms, closer to the lobby, bar and pool, appear to be in high demand. Surprizing since the top tier rooms have nice views of the gardens.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Going to be another close to 90 degree day. Yuck. We’re putting mulch down.
> 
> Warming up here....
> View attachment 325629


It's bright, sunny and about 56F here today It feels warmer in the garden and is pretty calm - a lovely respite from the rain which is back tomorrow with stronger winds - but not as strong as they have been. 
I'm googling how to cut acrylic sheet to replace the broken window pane to keep the rain out. I may have to just use plastic sheeting for now as I don't think I have the right tools.


----------



## Lyn W

Naughty torty Lola almost gave me a heart attack today. 
When I went to get him out for a soak he wasn't in his hide. 
I hadn't seen him coming out in to the garden and I hadn't put the barrier in place to keep him in his own area,
My garden isn't big but there was no sign of him anywhere. I was beginning to panic thinking that he must have escaped through the hedgehog gateway I made in the fence. Even though I knew realistically he wouldn't fit through it I couldn't think of where else he could be. I ran up the lane and checked the street but no sign. I was really worrying by now. I checked the house in case he'd sneaked out of his room but the gate was shut so that was unlikely. Fearing the worst I stood still in the middle of the garden and eventually I heard a rustling in the middle of my tall crocosmia plants and there he was! Dripping wet from the long leaves and probably as pleased to see me as I was to see him. Lesson learnt - always put the barrier of his enclosure in place !


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ray would have loved all that fish!!!


Carp fishing in the spring is a blast when they are spawning. Up in Michigan we also would go after them at night. We would be in a boat with a generator to power spot lights. We would work the edge of the shoreline and shoot them with a compound bow. We always smoked the carp to eat.Considered a garbage fish in the U.S. But in Europe and Asia they are not from what I understand.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That used to be - and maybe still is - a way that people would try to lose weight or boxers would sweat off a few pounds before a fight.
> However, it doesn't make you thinner but on the plus side - it does keeps you fresh!


I used to do it in high school trying to lose weight for wrestling. It was hard for me to stay at 185lbs. Finally in my senior year I wrestled heavyweight.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It's bright, sunny and about 56F here today It feels warmer in the garden and is pretty calm - a lovely respite from the rain which is back tomorrow with stronger winds - but not as strong as they have been.
> I'm googling how to cut acrylic sheet to replace the broken window pane to keep the rain out. I may have to just use plastic sheeting for now as I don't think I have the right tools.



Lyn, too funny. I’m looking at YouTube video, how to properly cut acrylic (plastic) light diffuser. One of our last few remaining projects...of course the piece needs cutting. 
I’m thinking time for an Oscillating Cutter..

 https://www.harborfreight.com/variable-speed-oscillating-multi-tool-63113.html


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Ok. So sorry to everyone I offended, including you, Cathy G.


Oh crap Jan, are you stirring the pot again?


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> The wind dropped overnight. It’s grey, but that’s a vast improvement on the past week!


Hooley?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Lyn, too funny. I’m looking at YouTube video, how to properly cut acrylic (plastic) light diffuser. One of our last few remaining projects...of course the piece needs cutting.
> I’m thinking time for an Oscillating Cutter..
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/variable-speed-oscillating-multi-tool-63113.html


Can you score it with a razor knife and snap it? But it is always good to have a excuse to buy a new tool. Just use at a slow speed or you will melt the edge.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's fantastic!
> All your hard work paid off.
> Hopefully it will be snapped up soon.


That type of payday would get you a nice house in Florida. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Carpenter bees really at it this morning. Room service looks dodgy.
> 
> Ground floor rooms, closer to the lobby, bar and pool, appear to be in high demand. Surprizing since the top tier rooms have nice views of the gardens.
> 
> View attachment 325630


Will you be invoking the penalty clause for damage caused to the room? You wouldn’t normally expect hotel guests to remodel their rooms ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Lyn, too funny. I’m looking at YouTube video, how to properly cut acrylic (plastic) light diffuser. One of our last few remaining projects...of course the piece needs cutting.
> I’m thinking time for an Oscillating Cutter..
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/variable-speed-oscillating-multi-tool-63113.html


Snap!
If I send my sheet over could you do mine too please?
Then again, probably cheaper to buy my own cutter 
I'm going to try scoring it on both sides with a Stanley knife - if I can find it!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Hooley?


.............................strong wind/gale.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Carpenter bees really at it this morning. Room service looks dodgy.
> 
> Ground floor rooms, closer to the lobby, bar and pool, appear to be in high demand. Surprizing since the top tier rooms have nice views of the gardens.
> 
> View attachment 325630


There dosen't look like there is a large parking lot. Do you have a shuttle service for the guests??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Can you score it with a razor knife and snap it? But it is always good to have a excuse to buy a new tool. Just use at a slow speed or you will melt the edge.


Those multi tools are great. I have had one for years. They definitely make life easier in many aspects of remodeling. When you come across something you are doing and it has you puzzled how to finish it off. The multi tool is the first thing that comes to mind for me.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Snap!
> If I send my sheet over could you do mine too please?
> Then again, probably cheaper to buy my own cutter
> I'm going to try scoring it on both sides with a Stanley knife - if I can find it!


You can score about 2 or 3 times on one side. Lay a 2 x 4 the near the entire length of the score on the peice you want. Put a little pressure on the 2x 4 and snap the unused peice. Do it on the edge of a table.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> You can score about 2 or 3 times on one side. Lay a 2 x 4 the near the entire length of the score on the peice you want. Put a little pressure on the 2x 4 and snap the unused peice. Do it on the edge of a table.


Thanks Ray.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Can you score it with a razor knife and snap it? But it is always good to have a excuse to buy a new tool. Just use at a slow speed or you will melt the edge.



The damn stuff is very brittle. In fact the two pieces we have to make one new light fixture are both cracked at the edges. The guy at HomeDepot just told us to take them free of charge. No good ones available.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Will you be invoking the penalty clause for damage caused to the room? You wouldn’t normally expect hotel guests to remodel their rooms ?


There‘s a Buzz on-going at the Bee Hive B&B. If they keep it up into quiet hours the Cicadas have asked me to boot them.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Those multi tools are great. I have had one for years. They definitely make life easier in many aspects of remodeling. When you come across something you are doing and it has you puzzled how to finish it off. The multi tool is the first thing that comes to mind for me.


I love my dremmal. Now if I could just get the energy to do something again.


----------



## JoesMum

Today we have visited Wildwood. Wildwood is a conservation organisation specialising in UK wildlife, I hve taken dormice their from the rescue to join a breeding programme, which has a visitor attraction of the unreleasables.

We went on a bear experience. Centuries ago European brown bears would have roamed the UK, but no more. The ones we saw are rescued from Bulgaria where they were being bred for trophy shooting. 

It was fascinating to discuss conservation with real experts… and to feed dog biscuits to these huge animals who were actually really gentle (not that I would get in their enclosure with them)

As much as possible the creatures in their care are encouraged to live as natural a life as possible, The bears have acres to roam and only spend 2 hours in 24 in their man,ade accommodatio.n. They need to be used to some hipuman handling in case they need vet treatment, etc.




Little owl



European Wolf


European Bison



Great spotted woodpecker (wild - not a resident) which was nesting at Wildlwood


Afterwards we went to East Blean National Nature Reserve, just 5 minutes down the road, which isa large area of ancient … and very wet … woodland.We could have done with a boat, never mind wellies. Anyway, we coped in walking boots and the wildflowers were beautiful.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Carpenter bees really at it this morning. Room service looks dodgy.
> 
> Ground floor rooms, closer to the lobby, bar and pool, appear to be in high demand. Surprizing since the top tier rooms have nice views of the gardens.
> 
> View attachment 325630



I don’t get it???
Do the bees chew all the wood?
Why?
Is there going to “be”any honey later?
I am sorry 
I must be the only dope here that doesn’t understand this wonderful bee house?
But I tell ya .....
I sure would live in it if I was a bee ?!!!
Top floor for me only..(it’s the best)..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Naughty torty Lola almost gave me a heart attack today.
> When I went to get him out for a soak he wasn't in his hide.
> I hadn't seen him coming out in to the garden and I hadn't put the barrier in place to keep him in his own area,
> My garden isn't big but there was no sign of him anywhere. I was beginning to panic thinking that he must have escaped through the hedgehog gateway I made in the fence. Even though I knew realistically he wouldn't fit through it I couldn't think of where else he could be. I ran up the lane and checked the street but no sign. I was really worrying by now. I checked the house in case he'd sneaked out of his room but the gate was shut so that was unlikely. Fearing the worst I stood still in the middle of the garden and eventually I heard a rustling in the middle of my tall crocosmia plants and there he was! Dripping wet from the long leaves and probably as pleased to see me as I was to see him. Lesson learnt - always put the barrier of his enclosure in place !



Two taps on the bottom will teach him to not scare mommy any more!!!
Then an hour later ..... hugs , smooches and love for the rest of the night. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t get it???
> Do the bees chew all the wood?
> Why?
> Is there going to “be”any honey later?
> I am sorry
> I must be the only dope here that doesn’t understand this wonderful bee house?
> But I tell ya .....
> I sure would live in it if I was a bee ?!!!
> Top floor for me only..(it’s the best)..?


Not all bees are honey bees.

Most bee species are solitary bees. There is no colony and they don’t make honey. The female builds egg cells supplied with pollen, lays an egg in each and seals it. And after doing that she dies, Her offspring develop in that cell and emerge next year to start the next generation.

Carpenter bees are solitary. They will chew their own hole in wood for their nest… or expand an existing one as is happening in Mark’s bee hotel.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Naughty torty Lola almost gave me a heart attack today.
> When I went to get him out for a soak he wasn't in his hide.
> I hadn't seen him coming out in to the garden and I hadn't put the barrier in place to keep him in his own area,
> My garden isn't big but there was no sign of him anywhere. I was beginning to panic thinking that he must have escaped through the hedgehog gateway I made in the fence. Even though I knew realistically he wouldn't fit through it I couldn't think of where else he could be. I ran up the lane and checked the street but no sign. I was really worrying by now. I checked the house in case he'd sneaked out of his room but the gate was shut so that was unlikely. Fearing the worst I stood still in the middle of the garden and eventually I heard a rustling in the middle of my tall crocosmia plants and there he was! Dripping wet from the long leaves and probably as pleased to see me as I was to see him. Lesson learnt - always put the barrier of his enclosure in place !


Typical ?

Agorophobic tort still manages to give you heart failure ?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> There dosen't look like there is a large parking lot. Do you have a shuttle service for the guests??


For bees you probably need a helipad?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Snap!
> If I send my sheet over could you do mine too please?
> Then again, probably cheaper to buy my own cutter
> I'm going to try scoring it on both sides with a Stanley knife - if I can find it!



Good luck...


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Today we have visited Wildwood. Wildwood is a conservation organisation specialising in UK wildlife, I hve taken dormice their from the rescue to join a breeding programme, which has a visitor attraction of the unreleasables.
> 
> We went on a bear experience. Centuries ago European brown bears would have roamed the UK, but no more. The ones we saw are rescued from Bulgaria where they were being bred for trophy shooting.
> 
> It was fascinating to discuss conservation with real experts… and to feed dog biscuits to these huge animals who were actually really gentle (not that I would get in their enclosure with them)
> 
> As much as possible the creatures in their care are encouraged to live as natural a life as possible, The bears have acres to roam and only spend 2 hours in 24 in their man,ade accommodatio.n. They need to be used to some hipuman handling in case they need vet treatment, etc.
> View attachment 325649
> View attachment 325650
> 
> 
> Little owl
> View attachment 325651
> 
> 
> European Wolf
> View attachment 325652
> 
> European Bison
> View attachment 325653
> 
> 
> Great spotted woodpecker (wild - not a resident) which was nesting at Wildlwood
> View attachment 325654
> 
> Afterwards we went to East Blean National Nature Reserve, just 5 minutes down the road, which isa large area of ancient … and very wet … woodland.We could have done with a boat, never mind wellies. Anyway, we coped in walking boots and the wildflowers were beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 325655
> View attachment 325656
> View attachment 325657
> 
> View attachment 325658
> View attachment 325659
> View attachment 325660


Very cool adventure!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Not all bees are honey bees.
> 
> Most bee species are solitary bees. There is no colony and they don’t make honey. The female builds egg cells supplied with pollen, lays an egg in each and seals it. And after doing that she dies, Her offspring develop in that cell and emerge next year to start the next generation.
> 
> Carpenter bees are solitary. They will chew their own hole in wood for their nest… or expand an existing one as is happening in Mark’s bee hotel.



How wonderful!
Thanks for that explanation it really helped.
Sooo...... next question...
Doooo these carpenter bees bbbite?? ?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How wonderful!
> Thanks for that explanation it really helped.
> Sooo...... next question...
> Doooo these carpenter bees bbbite?? ?


Only wood … 

I just wanted to add that the solitary bee species are really important pollinators. Honey bees are all one size and can only pollinate a tiny proportion of the planet’s plant species. Solitary bees come in a huge range of shapes and sizes and they do most of the rest! (Apart from the ones pollinated by moths, beetles, bats or hummingbirds)

The other pollinators are overlooked because people only know about honey bees.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Typical ?
> 
> Agorophobic tort still manages to give you heart failure ?


I think I can truly say he has found his confidence and reverted to tortoise mode !!
He later managed to get out of his enclosure by moving a large, heavy planter to make a gap and I did find him peeping trough the hedgehog gate this time. Fortunately the fence is solid and there is no way he can squeeze through it. A few changes have been made to his boundary !!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today we have visited Wildwood. Wildwood is a conservation organisation specialising in UK wildlife, I hve taken dormice their from the rescue to join a breeding programme, which has a visitor attraction of the unreleasables.
> 
> We went on a bear experience. Centuries ago European brown bears would have roamed the UK, but no more. The ones we saw are rescued from Bulgaria where they were being bred for trophy shooting.
> 
> It was fascinating to discuss conservation with real experts… and to feed dog biscuits to these huge animals who were actually really gentle (not that I would get in their enclosure with them)
> 
> As much as possible the creatures in their care are encouraged to live as natural a life as possible, The bears have acres to roam and only spend 2 hours in 24 in their man,ade accommodatio.n. They need to be used to some hipuman handling in case they need vet treatment, etc.
> View attachment 325649
> View attachment 325650
> 
> 
> Little owl
> View attachment 325651
> 
> 
> European Wolf
> View attachment 325652
> 
> European Bison
> View attachment 325653
> 
> 
> Great spotted woodpecker (wild - not a resident) which was nesting at Wildlwood
> View attachment 325654
> 
> Afterwards we went to East Blean National Nature Reserve, just 5 minutes down the road, which isa large area of ancient … and very wet … woodland.We could have done with a boat, never mind wellies. Anyway, we coped in walking boots and the wildflowers were beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 325655
> View attachment 325656
> View attachment 325657
> 
> View attachment 325658
> View attachment 325659
> View attachment 325660


What a fantastic place!! 
I love that the bears have been saved. 
Good to see the wolf too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon and a happy Sunday to you all.
It's pouring with rain again so Lola won't be going out for long, if at all - he'll probably have a peep at it but he doesn't like the rain.
He has taken exception to my new slippers and was following me about his room this morning, and when I stood still he had a good sniff at them, started head bobbing and tried to barge them.
They're sort of clog shaped so maybe he thinks they're 2 new torts invading his space. ?
Never a dull moment with Lola!


----------



## JoesMum

Lola is definitely in tortoise mode @Lyn W ?

Good afternooning all. We are on our way home from visiting my in laws. Relatively trouble free this time thank goodness.

MiL was in a positive mood so JoesDad broached getting the family together for 80th birthday. The immediate response was negative, but she came round incredibly quickly. Which is just as well because we have already booked a room in the local pub to accommodate a party of 10.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon and a happy Sunday to you all.
> It's pouring with rain again so Lola won't be going out for long, if at all - he'll probably have a peep at it but he doesn't like the rain.
> He has taken exception to my new slippers and was following me about his room this morning, and when I stood still he had a good sniff at them, started head bobbing and tried to barge them.
> They're sort of clog shaped so maybe he thinks they're 2 new torts invading his space. ?
> Never a dull moment with Lola!


Opo doesn't like the rain either.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo doesn't like the rain either.



We havent had rain here in ages....going on at least three weeks. Already being called a mini-drought. The ground is warm & the Brood X Cicadas are popping out of the ground, shedding their exoskeletons, hardening up their wings & taking flight. Singing a song along the way.

Thirty 2 cubic ft bags of dark mulch spread at the rehab house. 20 yesterday, 10 early this morning. Soooo, the front gardens/bushes mostly mulched. A good 20 more for around the back deck & mulching should be done.

Its HOT again. Roses are loving it.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We havent had rain here in ages....going on at least three weeks. Already being called a mini-drought. The ground is warm & the Brood X Cicadas are popping out of the ground, shedding their exoskeletons, hardening up their wings & taking flight. Singing a song along the way.
> 
> Thirty 2 cubic ft bags of dark mulch spread at the rehab house. 20 yesterday, 10 early this morning. Soooo, the front gardens/bushes mostly mulched. A good 20 more for around the back deck & mulching should be done.
> 
> Its HOT again. Roses are loving it.
> 
> View attachment 325700
> View attachment 325701
> View attachment 325702


It's been raining since midday and we just had such a downpour it was as if someone turned a tap on full force. The drains in the street are finding it hard to cope with but hopefully they will! 

Beautiful roses!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> We havent had rain here in ages....going on at least three weeks. Already being called a mini-drought. The ground is warm & the Brood X Cicadas are popping out of the ground, shedding their exoskeletons, hardening up their wings & taking flight. Singing a song along the way.
> 
> Thirty 2 cubic ft bags of dark mulch spread at the rehab house. 20 yesterday, 10 early this morning. Soooo, the front gardens/bushes mostly mulched. A good 20 more for around the back deck & mulching should be done.
> 
> Its HOT again. Roses are loving it.
> 
> View attachment 325700
> View attachment 325701
> View attachment 325702


We had a slight downpour last night. Definitely not enough water to help. Hopefully the afternoon showers will start soon. Your flowers look wonderful.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t get it???
> Do the bees chew all the wood?
> Why?
> Is there going to “be”any honey later?
> I am sorry
> I must be the only dope here that doesn’t understand this wonderful bee house?
> But I tell ya .....
> I sure would live in it if I was a bee ?!!!
> Top floor for me only..(it’s the best)..?


You're not the only dope. I'm curious too.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Only wood …
> 
> I just wanted to add that the solitary bee species are really important pollinators. Honey bees are all one size and can only pollinate a tiny proportion of the planet’s plant species. Solitary bees come in a huge range of shapes and sizes and they do most of the rest! (Apart from the ones pollinated by moths, beetles, bats or hummingbirds)
> 
> The other pollinators are overlooked because people only know about honey bees.


I've not seen a honey bee in years. They're having a hard time from what I've read.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I've not seen a honey bee in years. They're having a hard time from what I've read.?



Really? No honey bees in Ohio? If you have a lawn & have clover or dandelions, check them out. We have plenty. Not far up the road, the US Dept of Agriculture have many test fields. Along the edges, many many bee hives set out. ??


----------



## JoesMum

I am sorry to say that the clinically neat lawns required by neighborhood associations and local authorities are dreadful news for pollinators (not just bees) And this has a knock on effect to other wildlife. Without the pollinators we will have no food.

People need to see wildflowers not weeds, let grass grow longer and allow wildlife to thrive. The planet needs this.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon
It's hard to believe that summer starts next week as it 's quite autumnal here this morning - showery, and chilly with some short lived spells of sunshine. It is gradually drying up with temps rising though and we should reach the dizzy heights of 63F by the bank holiday weekend! (but still cloudy). 

Hope you all have a good Tuesday.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Today we have visited Wildwood. Wildwood is a conservation organisation specialising in UK wildlife, I hve taken dormice their from the rescue to join a breeding programme, which has a visitor attraction of the unreleasables.
> 
> We went on a bear experience. Centuries ago European brown bears would have roamed the UK, but no more. The ones we saw are rescued from Bulgaria where they were being bred for trophy shooting.
> 
> It was fascinating to discuss conservation with real experts… and to feed dog biscuits to these huge animals who were actually really gentle (not that I would get in their enclosure with them)
> 
> As much as possible the creatures in their care are encouraged to live as natural a life as possible, The bears have acres to roam and only spend 2 hours in 24 in their man,ade accommodatio.n. They need to be used to some hipuman handling in case they need vet treatment, etc.
> View attachment 325649
> View attachment 325650
> 
> 
> Little owl
> View attachment 325651
> 
> 
> European Wolf
> View attachment 325652
> 
> European Bison
> View attachment 325653
> 
> 
> Great spotted woodpecker (wild - not a resident) which was nesting at Wildlwood
> View attachment 325654
> 
> Afterwards we went to East Blean National Nature Reserve, just 5 minutes down the road, which isa large area of ancient … and very wet … woodland.We could have done with a boat, never mind wellies. Anyway, we coped in walking boots and the wildflowers were beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 325655
> View attachment 325656
> View attachment 325657
> 
> View attachment 325658
> View attachment 325659
> View attachment 325660


Just WOW! My dream vacation is to go on vacation with you;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

More projects, more tools “required”.

After watching several YT videos on how to easily & safely cut the acrylic/plastic light diffusers that fit into LED/florescent lights we made a visit to HarborFreight. New tool & blades. 

Ready for action


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> We havent had rain here in ages....going on at least three weeks. Already being called a mini-drought. The ground is warm & the Brood X Cicadas are popping out of the ground, shedding their exoskeletons, hardening up their wings & taking flight. Singing a song along the way.
> 
> Thirty 2 cubic ft bags of dark mulch spread at the rehab house. 20 yesterday, 10 early this morning. Soooo, the front gardens/bushes mostly mulched. A good 20 more for around the back deck & mulching should be done.
> 
> Its HOT again. Roses are loving it.
> 
> View attachment 325700
> View attachment 325701
> View attachment 325702


I just ordered these seeds from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TB2PTQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> More projects, more tools “required”.
> 
> After watching several YT videos on how to easily & safely cut the acrylic/plastic light diffusers that fit into LED/florescent lights we made a visit to HarborFreight. New tool & blades.
> 
> Ready for action
> 
> View attachment 325754


You can’t have enough tools ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I have been doing duties as a Wildlife Transportation driver today.

We had 2 ducklings that needed to go to a rescue which specialises in waterfowl.

The roads were a nightmare, but with something as cute as this peeping away next to you it doesn’t feel so bad


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love goslings and ducklings. So, so cute!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I just ordered these seeds from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TB2PTQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Comes up as rainbow roses for me - not what I was expecting from an exotic pet co. but beautiful.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> We had a slight downpour last night. Definitely not enough water to help. Hopefully the afternoon showers will start soon. Your flowers look wonderful.


People in Oregon don't tan...we rust. If we didn't go out in the rain...we wouldn't go out ever. It rains some daily...Here's Mary Knobbins a couple of days ago...raining and she sat in this puddle for a few hours! With her eyes closed...hahaha it ws 70 degrees


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been doing duties as a Wildlife Transportation driver today.
> 
> We had 2 ducklings that needed to go to a rescue which specialises in waterfowl.
> 
> The roads were a nightmare, but with something as cute as this peeping away next to you it doesn’t feel so bad
> View attachment 325757


Aw he is gorgeous! Hope they go on to have nice lives somewhere.
I've just had a word with some builders who are demolishing a shed and fencing in some new neighbour's garden to ask them to check for hedgehogs under it. I don't know if I trust them to do it - they have been burning all the old wet wood for hours in the garden rather than dispose of it properly so that don't make me confident that they would care. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Lyn W

So far this afternoon we have had heavy rain, thunder and lightning right overhead that made the house lights flash on and off and lots of hailstones. It's all happening here!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I just ordered these seeds from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TB2PTQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


I'm impressed!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I just ordered these seeds from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TB2PTQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



Interesting coloration....but, i looked at the product description, only 2.5 stars out of five. BUT...the product information says


1 Lithium ion batteries required.

Now...what kind of roses need batteries?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Just WOW! My dream vacation is to go on vacation with you;-)


How was your weekend Heather? Hope you have lots of pics for us.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I have a rose bush that gets very big blooms, one at a time. Never more then one bloom at a time


My wild flowers are beginning to bloom


and I trimmed my Giant African Rhubarb, I trimmed it for the first time in 10 years or so. All the new leaves are so big! and behind that you can see my black Iris. 


Rain everyday now...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting coloration....but, i looked at the product description, only 2.5 stars out of five. BUT...the product information says
> 
> 
> 1 Lithium ion batteries required.
> 
> Now...what kind of roses need batteries?


Ceiling roses for battery operated lights??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I just ordered these seeds from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TB2PTQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


I'm impressed!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon
> It's hard to believe that summer starts next week as it 's quite autumnal here this morning - showery, and chilly with some short lived spells of sunshine. It is gradually drying up with temps rising though and we should reach the dizzy heights of 63F by the bank holiday weekend! (but still cloudy).
> 
> Hope you all have a good Tuesday.


I've just realised it's Monday not Tuesday - I'm a day ahead of myself!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> So far this afternoon we have had heavy rain, thunder and lightning right overhead that made the house lights flash on and off and lots of hailstones. It's all happening here!!!


Very similar here!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> I have a rose bush that gets very big blooms, one at a time. Never more then one bloom at a time
> View attachment 325760
> 
> My wild flowers are beginning to bloom
> View attachment 325761
> 
> and I trimmed my Giant African Rhubarb, I trimmed it for the first time in 10 years or so. All the new leaves are so big! and behind that you can see my black Iris.
> View attachment 325762
> 
> Rain everyday now...


Love that Rhubarb!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Love that Rhubarb!


Me too. I wish I could have it in my climate.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey all....remember when we did this for World Cup? Anyone want to set up a CDR team.

EURO 2021 - Rome

We've not seen you on Superbru since the heady days of FIFA World Cup 2018, but we hope you'll remember just how much fun it was predicting the scores with us!

*Euro 2020, postponed from 2020 due to Covid, kicks off on June 11th in Rome.*

Just like the World Cup, you can make score predictions for each and every match of this summer’s tournament in our Euros game. Once you've joined and you're all set to start predicting, the way in which to enjoy Superbru most is by taking on friends or colleagues in a *private pool*.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Naughty torty Lola almost gave me a heart attack today.
> When I went to get him out for a soak he wasn't in his hide.
> I hadn't seen him coming out in to the garden and I hadn't put the barrier in place to keep him in his own area,
> My garden isn't big but there was no sign of him anywhere. I was beginning to panic thinking that he must have escaped through the hedgehog gateway I made in the fence. Even though I knew realistically he wouldn't fit through it I couldn't think of where else he could be. I ran up the lane and checked the street but no sign. I was really worrying by now. I checked the house in case he'd sneaked out of his room but the gate was shut so that was unlikely. Fearing the worst I stood still in the middle of the garden and eventually I heard a rustling in the middle of my tall crocosmia plants and there he was! Dripping wet from the long leaves and probably as pleased to see me as I was to see him. Lesson learnt - always put the barrier of his enclosure in place !


Goodness me. That must've been a nightmare.


----------



## JoesMum

Gillian M said:


> Goodness me. That must've been a nightmare.


Gillian!!!!

I was thinking about you only the other day. I hope all is well with you and Ollie x


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Naughty torty Lola almost gave me a heart attack today.
> When I went to get him out for a soak he wasn't in his hide.
> I hadn't seen him coming out in to the garden and I hadn't put the barrier in place to keep him in his own area,
> My garden isn't big but there was no sign of him anywhere. I was beginning to panic thinking that he must have escaped through the hedgehog gateway I made in the fence. Even though I knew realistically he wouldn't fit through it I couldn't think of where else he could be. I ran up the lane and checked the street but no sign. I was really worrying by now. I checked the house in case he'd sneaked out of his room but the gate was shut so that was unlikely. Fearing the worst I stood still in the middle of the garden and eventually I heard a rustling in the middle of my tall crocosmia plants and there he was! Dripping wet from the long leaves and probably as pleased to see me as I was to see him. Lesson learnt - always put the barrier of his enclosure in place !


Goodness me. That must've been a nightmare.


JoesMum said:


> Gillian!!!!
> 
> I was thinking about you only the other day. I hope all is well with you and Ollie x


Hi. We're fine thanks, as the weather is getting gradually warmer. 

How are you? And how is Joe? Hope you're well.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Really? No honey bees in Ohio? If you have a lawn & have clover or dandelions, check them out. We have plenty. Not far up the road, the US Dept of Agriculture have many test fields. Along the edges, many many bee hives set out. ??


We used to have tons of them and my yard is full of clover and dandelions. I don't know where they have gone. I've read that there is a fungas that is killing them.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been doing duties as a Wildlife Transportation driver today.
> 
> We had 2 ducklings that needed to go to a rescue which specialises in waterfowl.
> 
> The roads were a nightmare, but with something as cute as this peeping away next to you it doesn’t feel so bad
> View attachment 325757


Awww. So Sweet.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I just ordered these seeds from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TB2PTQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20





Oooooo!!!!!
You have to take lots of pictures for 
Me to see!!!
I never believe that they can GROW that color. I always thought that they dyed them that color after they cut them ....
Would LOVE to see a multi colored rose like that!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> You can’t have enough tools ?



Gggaaahhhhhaaaaahhhhhaaaaa!!!!
Yes you can.
I have a tool for EVERY task!!!!
But I got smart! ?

Every time I went to fix some thing (a floor—a deck, a door.. etc..)
My husband would show up eventually and tell me how I was “using” it all wrong.
So I would politely ask him if he would teach me how to use it... by the time I had stopped saying “can you show me just one more time?” He was finished with the job!

Bbbwwwwaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhhaaaa!!!!!!! ???????????????????????????

Sorry, but....I...I.... feed him and launder his clothes! The LEAST he could do is fix stuff.
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I have been doing duties as a Wildlife Transportation driver today.
> 
> We had 2 ducklings that needed to go to a rescue which specialises in waterfowl.
> 
> The roads were a nightmare, but with something as cute as this peeping away next to you it doesn’t feel so bad
> View attachment 325757



He is absolutely perfect in every way!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Comes up as rainbow roses for me - not what I was expecting from an exotic pet co. but beautiful.



Soooo.... that’s NOT what you wanted to order???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> People in Oregon don't tan...we rust. If we didn't go out in the rain...we wouldn't go out ever. It rains some daily...Here's Mary Knobbins a couple of days ago...raining and she sat in this puddle for a few hours! With her eyes closed...hahaha it ws 70 degrees
> View attachment 325759
> 
> View attachment 325758



As I am looking at the pictures I am singing
“Proud Marry” by Tina turner!!! 
????????


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> How was your weekend Heather? Hope you have lots of pics for us.


It was a great weekend but I didn’t get many pictures.. left my phone in the cabin a good bit. Did sight a beautiful bald eagle that was nesting close by..
And by the way, the water was VERY cold!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I just ordered these seeds from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TB2PTQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> People in Oregon don't tan...we rust. If we didn't go out in the rain...we wouldn't go out ever. It rains some daily...Here's Mary Knobbins a couple of days ago...raining and she sat in this puddle for a few hours! With her eyes closed...hahaha it ws 70 degrees
> View attachment 325759
> 
> View attachment 325758


That is great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It was a great weekend but I didn’t get many pictures.. left my phone in the cabin a good bit. Did sight a beautiful bald eagle that was nesting close by..
> And by the way, the water was VERY cold!
> View attachment 325778
> View attachment 325779
> View attachment 325780


Hey Heather, to change the subject. Awhile back you posted a stand to stick a cactus pad on to feed the torts. 
Did that work out for you?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Goodness me. That must've been a nightmare.


Hi Gillian - good to not see you!!!
I hope you and Oli are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Heather, to change the subject. Awhile back you posted a stand to stick a cactus pad on to feed the torts.
> Did that work out for you?


The huge cactus pad I bought for Lola has almost finished. I've been rationing it so that he didn't have sloppy poop. He absolutely loves it. I usually give him some when he is in his soak and as soon as he smells it he almost jumps out of his tub!


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Oh crap Jan, are you stirring the pot again?


As always. I asked a few common sense questions that were not well-received. Some days it's just too hard to stifle myself, so I need a good slap down to restore order.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Gggaaahhhhhaaaaahhhhhaaaaa!!!!
> Yes you can.
> I have a tool for EVERY task!!!!
> But I got smart! ?
> 
> Every time I went to fix some thing (a floor—a deck, a door.. etc..)
> My husband would show up eventually and tell me how I was “using” it all wrong.
> So I would politely ask him if he would teach me how to use it... by the time I had stopped saying “can you show me just one more time?” He was finished with the job!
> 
> Bbbwwwwaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhhaaaa!!!!!!! ???????????????????????????
> 
> Sorry, but....I...I.... feed him and launder his clothes! The LEAST he could do is fix stuff.
> ???


Honey do lists are totally ignored at my house. If you want them to finish it, you have to start it yourself. I really suck at home ec!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> As always. I asked a few common sense questions that were not well-received. Some days it's just too hard to stifle myself, so I need a good slap down to restore order.


You were fine..... nothing too outlandish or political really. Lots going on...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rehab House Update - we have relatively “new” washer & dryer units in the mud room area right off the garage entry. The top of the washer unfortunately has lots of small scratches & rusty marks. We bought some high-end Appliance Enamel spray & gave the entire top a good spray. We’re letting it dry under a tent overnight so no dust settles.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I have a rose bush that gets very big blooms, one at a time. Never more then one bloom at a time
> View attachment 325760
> 
> My wild flowers are beginning to bloom
> View attachment 325761
> 
> and I trimmed my Giant African Rhubarb, I trimmed it for the first time in 10 years or so. All the new leaves are so big! and behind that you can see my black Iris.
> View attachment 325762
> 
> Rain everyday now...



Oooooo Maggie!
That rose is stunning!!!
My dad would have loved that one! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Heather, to change the subject. Awhile back you posted a stand to stick a cactus pad on to feed the torts.
> Did that work out for you?


Morning Ray!!! 
it does work! All it is is an all thread bolt hammered into the ground with about 6” left above ground.. I screwed a nut down about 2 inches from the top and put a washer over it. I just push the pad on to it and then screw another nut on top to hold the pad on.


----------



## EllieMay

And good morning to all of you! Wishing everyone a wonderful day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday (think I've got it right today)


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Rehab House Update - we have relatively “new” washer & dryer units in the mud room area right off the garage entry. The top of the washer unfortunately has lots of small scratches & rusty marks. We bought some high-end Appliance Enamel spray & gave the entire top a good spray. We’re letting it dry under a tent overnight so no dust settles.
> 
> View attachment 325791


Do people expect to the washer to be left when they buy a house in the US? 
In the UK most people take their own with them or maybe they are given the option of buying one if the seller doesn't want to take it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> Goodness me. That must've been a nightmare.


Hello stranger! Glad to see you here. This calls for a celebration!?????
How is Olli? ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> As always. I asked a few common sense questions that were not well-received. Some days it's just too hard to stifle myself, so I need a good slap down to restore order.


Been there done that. We need a thread with a VPN installed. So the moderators cant see what we are saying. ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Morning Ray!!!
> it does work! All it is is an all thread bolt hammered into the ground with about 6” left above ground.. I screwed a nut down about 2 inches from the top and put a washer over it. I just push the pad on to it and then screw another nut on top to hold the pad on.


I remember the set up. I am trying to eliminate things that hurt my lower back. Bending over in my chair while feeding Opo cactus hurts. I love hand feeding him but if I use your setup no and then. It will help,I figured you have used it for awhile now. So if there were any drawbacks, you would have found out by now. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow...we actually received a little more than 1 inch of rain yesterday. We’re many inches behind “normal” & in a mini-drought. But, just an inch really helped freshen things up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember the set up. I am trying to eliminate things that hurt my lower back. Bending over in my chair while feeding Opo cactus hurts. I love hand feeding him but if I use your setup no and then. It will help,I figured you have used it for awhile now. So if there were any drawbacks, you would have found out by now.
> Thanks for the reply.



@Turtulas-Len also has a simple Opuntia feeding stick. Hey Len, can you post a few pix of your method for Sir Walker?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Been there done that. We need a thread with a VPN installed. So the moderators cant see what we are saying. ??



It’s called Twitter. ????

#CDR-BadGuys


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Do people expect to the washer to be left when they buy a house in the US?
> In the UK most people take their own with them or maybe they are given the option of buying one if the seller doesn't want to take it.


It depends on how enamored you are with your appliances as to whether you move them or leave them. It's generally put in the sales contract offer/ acceptance. 

My dishwasher in my new home is noisier than the one I left behind in my old house, which I never thought was possible. And no it's not my hubby, although he groans as well.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

Blue t!t season has started at my rescue. This is the start of the really busy period… but they are so cute! We use tippex dots to identify individuals that need medication. You can see a dot on the head of one of them



The little Nuthatch is growing so fast



And we still have loads of baby European Robins coming in


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...we actually received a little more than 1 inch of rain yesterday. We’re many inches behind “normal” & in a mini-drought. But, just an inch really helped freshen things up.


Wales has had the wettest May on record for 160 years!
I was just watching the weather on the Welsh language channel and the English subtitles made me smile. 
It seems that we are to expect temps of 405C over the weekend??.
Better get that high factor sun cream out!!!
It should have translated as 14.5C - slightly more comfortable!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Blue t!t season has started at my rescue. This is the start of the really busy period… but they are so cute! We use tippex dots to identify individuals that need medication. You can see a dot on the head of one of them
> View attachment 325832
> 
> 
> The little Nuthatch is growing so fast
> View attachment 325834
> 
> 
> And we still have loads of baby European Robins coming in
> View attachment 325833


They will have taken a battering again with all the recent high winds.
The sparrows are still nest building, I broke off some long grass around Lola's clover patch the other day and threw it on the path. Within minutes a sparrow was flying back and for, sorting through it and flying off with beak fulls. This was while I was stood there so he was obviously on a mission to repair or rebuild a nest.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember the set up. I am trying to eliminate things that hurt my lower back. Bending over in my chair while feeding Opo cactus hurts. I love hand feeding him but if I use your setup no and then. It will help,I figured you have used it for awhile now. So if there were any drawbacks, you would have found out by now.
> Thanks for the reply.


I am gone a lot during the day so this allows me to take fresh pads out in The morning before I leave and they are able to eat them easily once they wake up and come out to roam.. and Ray, you should never thank me for a simple reply.. I’m a conversationalist by nature.. I love to talk... even if I dont know what I’m talking about))


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Blue t!t season has started at my rescue. This is the start of the really busy period… but they are so cute! We use tippex dots to identify individuals that need medication. You can see a dot on the head of one of them
> View attachment 325832
> 
> 
> The little Nuthatch is growing so fast
> View attachment 325834
> 
> 
> And we still have loads of baby European Robins coming in
> View attachment 325833


What does the one little bluetitt need meds for?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> What does the one little bluetitt need meds for?


Unfortunately a cat got to it when tit fell from the nest


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> It depends on how enamored you are with your appliances as to whether you move them or leave them. It's generally put in the sales contract offer/ acceptance.
> 
> My dishwasher in my new home is noisier than the one I left behind in my old house, which I never thought was possible. And no it's not my hubby, although he groans as well.



Around here, most ppl absolutely expect appliances to be in the house & part of the sales deal. Few ppl pack out their appliances. When we looked at houses down in Florida, it seemed 50/50. Some houses included, but some didnt. Who wants to buy a “brand new house” but then have to go out appliance shopping, delivery, install, etc.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We finally had a “walk through” of the Rehab House with the Real Estate company today. All positive. Nothing more needed. Scheduling photos.....??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Rehab House Update - we have relatively “new” washer & dryer units in the mud room area right off the garage entry. The top of the washer unfortunately has lots of small scratches & rusty marks. We bought some high-end Appliance Enamel spray & gave the entire top a good spray. We’re letting it dry under a tent overnight so no dust settles.
> 
> View attachment 325791



And the unveiling this morning.....honestly. This Rust Oleum appliance paint matched perfectly with the original...




Here‘s the product we used.

? https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/appliance-epoxy-spray


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Do people expect to the washer to be left when they buy a house in the US?
> In the UK most people take their own with them or maybe they are given the option of buying one if the seller doesn't want to take it.


No but it's a nice gesture on Mark's part. They'll at least have things ready to go for settaling in at their new home.


----------



## Maro2Bear

So, this YT video especially for @Lyn W regarding the cutting of acrylic without ruining it!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> So, this YT video especially for @Lyn W regarding the cutting of acrylic without ruining it!


Thank you Mark, is that you cutting your acrylic?
I still haven't done mine which is about 3 mm thick yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And the unveiling this morning.....honestly. This Rust Oleum appliance paint matched perfectly with the original...
> 
> View attachment 325842
> 
> 
> Here‘s the product we used.
> 
> ? https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/appliance-epoxy-spray


Very good stuff!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Mark, is that you cutting your acrylic?
> I still haven't done mine which is about 3 mm thick yet.


Yep, those are my dirty hands n fingers. But, we made all the cuts with no boo-boos.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow...we actually received a little more than 1 inch of rain yesterday. We’re many inches behind “normal” & in a mini-drought. But, just an inch really helped freshen things up.


Still waiting here for rain. Think I will get the sprinkler out to green up a section of grass for Opo.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> @Turtulas-Len also has a simple Opuntia feeding stick. Hey Len, can you post a few pix of your method for Sir Walker?


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s called Twitter. ????
> 
> #CDR-BadGuys


Never been there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> I am gone a lot during the day so this allows me to take fresh pads out in The morning before I leave and they are able to eat them easily once they wake up and come out to roam.. and Ray, you should never thank me for a simple reply.. I’m a conversationalist by nature.. I love to talk... even if I dont know what I’m talking about))


Ok,I will try to refrain. ?It just seems to be the proper thing to do. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Morning Ray!!!
> it does work! All it is is an all thread bolt hammered into the ground with about 6” left above ground.. I screwed a nut down about 2 inches from the top and put a washer over it. I just push the pad on to it and then screw another nut on top to hold the pad on.



Could you post another picture of it
For the doors (me) who missed it the first time around??? ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> Blue t!t season has started at my rescue. This is the start of the really busy period… but they are so cute! We use tippex dots to identify individuals that need medication. You can see a dot on the head of one of them
> View attachment 325832
> 
> 
> The little Nuthatch is growing so fast
> View attachment 325834
> 
> 
> And we still have loads of baby European Robins coming in
> View attachment 325833



Oh my goodness!!!
How do you not nick one??
... under your jumper!!!! ?

For my Maggie....
That means to steal one under your sweater/shirt. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Wales has had the wettest May on record for 160 years!
> I was just watching the weather on the Welsh language channel and the English subtitles made me smile.
> It seems that we are to expect temps of 405C over the weekend??.
> Better get that high factor sun cream out!!!
> It should have translated as 14.5C - slightly more comfortable!!



That’s 761 degrees in Fahrenheit over here!
Even lobsters ? would need some cream!!....(.and some clarified butter..?)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> They will have taken a battering again with all the recent high winds.
> The sparrows are still nest building, I broke off some long grass around Lola's clover patch the other day and threw it on the path. Within minutes a sparrow was flying back and for, sorting through it and flying off with beak fulls. This was while I was stood there so he was obviously on a mission to repair or rebuild a nest.



You ARE AWSOME FOR THAT!!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> And the unveiling this morning.....honestly. This Rust Oleum appliance paint matched perfectly with the original...
> 
> View attachment 325842
> 
> 
> Here‘s the product we used.
> 
> ? https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/appliance-epoxy-spray



Thank you aooo much for that! 
You just reminded me...
NOW is the time to repaint/spray paint my radiators!!! 
They sell the same stuff for those too!!
Thanks again!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> So, this YT video especially for @Lyn W regarding the cutting of acrylic without ruining it!



Anything on how to lay vinyl flooring (rolled)?
How do ya cut around the toilet 
(Besides an exacto knife??)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Could you post another picture of it
> For the doors (me) who missed it the first time around??? ???



For the dopes....who missed it
(Darn man hands!!...)


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Anything on how to lay vinyl flooring (rolled)?
> How do ya cut around the toilet
> (Besides an exacto knife??)


You would definitely want to remove the toilet and cut a hole just to expose the toilet flange. A standard razor knife will do just fine. If you are using vinyl plank type flooring use a sharp razor knife, score it and then bend at the score. Always make your score on the finished side of the flooring.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Around here, most ppl absolutely expect appliances to be in the house & part of the sales deal. Few ppl pack out their appliances. When we looked at houses down in Florida, it seemed 50/50. Some houses included, but some didnt. Who wants to buy a “brand new house” but then have to go out appliance shopping, delivery, install, etc.


In the UK, fixtures and fittings include fitted kitchen appliances and must be left behind. So if a washing machine, dryer, fridge or cooker are builtin then they have to stay. If they’re not builtin then the vendor has the option of not including them in the sale.

Fixtures and fittings also include things like curtain rails and wired in light fittings.

When we bought this house the people who moved out were a nightmare. They took all but one of the curtain rails, left us with no lights in the dining room and no wall lights in the lounge (just wires poking out the wall) and even took the flap off the back of the letter box in the front door. They did leave all the kitchen appliances though. The irony is that they were moving to a property valued then (20 years ago) at just over £1million… nearly five times what they sold this house for! They weren’t short of money.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!
> How do you not nick one??
> ... under your jumper!!!! ?
> 
> For my Maggie....
> That means to steal one under your sweater/shirt. ?


They are so cute, but they need feeding every 30 minutes throughout daylight hours! It’s so lovely to watch them grow. I love it when they first get fed mealworms. Each one will be on a perch with a mealworm under one foot carefully peering at it and working out how to eat it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> You would definitely want to remove the toilet and cut a hole just to expose the toilet flange. A standard razor knife will do just fine. If you are using vinyl plank type flooring use a sharp razor knife, score it and then bend at the score. Always make your score on the finished side of the flooring.



BUT, if you dont want to hassle with toilet removal.....this video here shows how you cut around things like toilets.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> In the UK, fixtures and fittings include fitted kitchen appliances and must be left behind. So if a washing machine, dryer, fridge or cooker are builtin then they have to stay. If they’re not builtin then the vendor has the option of not including them in the sale.
> 
> Fixtures and fittings also include things like curtain rails and wired in light fittings.
> 
> When we bought this house the people who moved out were a nightmare. They took all but one of the curtain rails, left us with no lights in the dining room and no wall lights in the lounge (just wires poking out the wall) and even took the flap off the back of the letter box in the front door. They did leave all the kitchen appliances though. The irony is that they were moving to a property valued then (20 years ago) at just over £1million… nearly five times what they sold this house for! They weren’t short of money.



Yeah....we’re leaving/equipping the house with more than wires. The funny thing, (based on your story) is that we intalled nice shiny new mail box and new letter box “flaps” since the old ones looked crappy.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Warmer and drier here today but there's still some light showers expected.
I have a slot booked at a tip tomorrow where they take paper, tetra packs, hard plastics and sheet glass so I'm busy loading the car up with as much as possible. My nearest tip doesn't take any of the above so I'm having to go further afield. 
Also having my second covid jab tomorrow morning and meeting up with my twin sisters, so I'm going to be out and about most of the day. 
Anyway back to today's jobs and I hope you're all having a good Weds.
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Warmer and drier here today but there's still some light showers expected.
> I have a slot booked at a tip tomorrow where they take paper, tetra packs, hard plastics and sheet glass so I'm busy loading the car up with as much as possible. My nearest tip doesn't take any of the above so I'm having to go further afield.
> Also having my second covid jab tomorrow morning and meeting up with my twin sisters, so I'm going to be out and about most of the day.
> Anyway back to today's jobs and I hope you're all having a good Weds.
> TTFN


Sounds like a busy couple of days!!! Enjoy your “rat killing” and give Lola a neck rub for me


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> BUT, if you dont want to hassle with toilet removal.....this video here shows how you cut around things like toilets.


You definitely can cut around, but sometimes over a period of time from cleaning and the occasional over flow. The edge of the vinyl has a tendency to curl up even when caulked in correctly. I also like to use a PVC 1/2" quarter round for a base trim around the perimeter. In kitchens and bathrooms, I always use PVC base trim. It nails up and takes paint like wood. But over time moisture, cleaning materials don't have a affect on it. It is also cheaper than wood or used to be.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> BUT, if you dont want to hassle with toilet removal.....this video here shows how you cut around things like toilets.


This is PVC base trim. Looks just like wood.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Warmer and drier here today but there's still some light showers expected.
> I have a slot booked at a tip tomorrow where they take paper, tetra packs, hard plastics and sheet glass so I'm busy loading the car up with as much as possible. My nearest tip doesn't take any of the above so I'm having to go further afield.
> Also having my second covid jab tomorrow morning and meeting up with my twin sisters, so I'm going to be out and about most of the day.
> Anyway back to today's jobs and I hope you're all having a good Weds.
> TTFN


What similar lives we lead.

I have just booked a slot at our local tip. Having recently emptied son’s room and replaced his bed with an IKEA double there’s A LOT of card amongst other things. However, there will be more as we have a laminate floor to rip up in our spare room, so the tip has been booked for the weekend after next.

And JoesDad and I have our second covid jabs tomorrow too. The appointments are at 6.10pm so we have decided to reward ourselves with pizza on our way home. We will be walking there and back right past the front of Pizza Express.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Anything on how to lay vinyl flooring (rolled)?
> How do ya cut around the toilet
> (Besides an exacto knife??)


There's a tool that is flat with little pins all the way across it. They come in different lengths and you press the pins against the object you are going to cut around. It makes a perfect pattern for your cut. I can't remember the name but maybe one of the guys on here knows what I'm talking about. It saved my life when I layed tiles in our kitchen and utility room. Sadly you still have to do a bit of measuring.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot & humid today....luckily we moved Sully OUTSIDE for the Summer I think three days ago. As luck goes, temps dropped & it rained for the first time in 20 days or more. Today! Hot.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> In the UK, fixtures and fittings include fitted kitchen appliances and must be left behind. So if a washing machine, dryer, fridge or cooker are builtin then they have to stay. If they’re not builtin then the vendor has the option of not including them in the sale.
> 
> Fixtures and fittings also include things like curtain rails and wired in light fittings.
> 
> When we bought this house the people who moved out were a nightmare. They took all but one of the curtain rails, left us with no lights in the dining room and no wall lights in the lounge (just wires poking out the wall) and even took the flap off the back of the letter box in the front door. They did leave all the kitchen appliances though. The irony is that they were moving to a property valued then (20 years ago) at just over £1million… nearly five times what they sold this house for! They weren’t short of money.


Maybe they were after buying a house at that price. Can you imagine the neighbors when the new neighbors possibly have a yard sale ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

PS - new HarborFreight oscillating tool came in handy again today. We cut a metal bolt in half so we could fasten brandy new door pulls on the door between kitchen & formal dining room. The old pull knobs were gaudy golden. The new tool, cut the bolt where we needed it. Door pulls now look stylish, match the kitchen pulls.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> What similar lives we lead.
> 
> I have just booked a slot at our local tip. Having recently emptied son’s room and replaced his bed with an IKEA double there’s A LOT of card amongst other things. However, there will be more as we have a laminate floor to rip up in our spare room, so the tip has been booked for the weekend after next.
> 
> And JoesDad and I have our second covid jabs tomorrow too. The appointments are at 6.10pm so we have decided to reward ourselves with pizza on our way home. We will be walking there and back right past the front of Pizza Express.


Great minds think alike in the CDR!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> There's a tool that is flat with little pins all the way across it. They come in different lengths and you press the pins against the object you are going to cut around. It makes a perfect pattern for your cut. I can't remember the name but maybe one of the guys on here knows what I'm talking about. It saved my life when I layed tiles in our kitchen and utility room. Sadly you still have to do a bit of measuring.?


I have one of those but can't remember what it's called either. I don't think I've ever used mine but it seemed like a 'must have' tool at the time.....as did most of the things in my shed!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> There's a tool that is flat with little pins all the way across it. They come in different lengths and you press the pins against the object you are going to cut around. It makes a perfect pattern for your cut. I can't remember the name but maybe one of the guys on here knows what I'm talking about. It saved my life when I layed tiles in our kitchen and utility room. Sadly you still have to do a bit of measuring.?


Just looked it up - it's called a contour or profile duplicator gauge.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have one of those but can't remember what it's called either. I don't think I've ever used mine but it seemed like a 'must have' tool at the time.....as did most of the things in my shed!!!


I bought mine at a thrift shop for a dollar still in the package. I just thought it was a neat looking tool and had no idea what it was for.? I got in a bind later when I was doing the tile in the kitchen around the doorways and stuff and finally figured out what it could do. I even have the tool that opens a manhole cover that I found for a quarter. When my son saw it he bout died laughing ? but hay it came in handy to hold up Sapphire's umbrella in the umbrella stand.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s called Twitter. ????
> 
> #CDR-BadGuys





Cathie G said:


> I bought mine at a thrift shop for a dollar still in the package. I just thought it was a neat looking tool and had no idea what it was for.? I got in a bind later when I was doing the tile in the kitchen around the doorways and stuff and finally figured out what it could do. I even have the tool that opens a manhole cover that I found for a quarter. When my son saw it he bout died laughing ? but hay it came in handy to hold up Sapphire's umbrella in the umbrella stand.


You never know when you're going to need to pry up a manhole cover. I'm always reaching for that tool and going, "Dang, where did I put that tool!!"


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> You never know when you're going to need to pry up a manhole cover. I'm always reaching for that tool and going, "Dang, where did I put that tool!!"


Well... I know where mine is.? but I'll have to borrow it from Sapphire.? I didn't know what that one was either but it looked like a handy tool for a quarter. How's a girl supposed to resist?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> There's a tool that is flat with little pins all the way across it. They come in different lengths and you press the pins against the object you are going to cut around. It makes a perfect pattern for your cut. I can't remember the name but maybe one of the guys on here knows what I'm talking about. It saved my life when I layed tiles in our kitchen and utility room. Sadly you still have to do a bit of measuring.?



Yep, lots of gadgets out there.

Here’s the one you probably saw.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YB599F1/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, lots of gadgets out there.
> 
> Here’s the one you probably saw.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YB599F1/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Hehehe ? the one I bought was a dollar and metal ? but the one I might get would be larger like that ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Maro2Bear said:


> @Turtulas-Len also has a simple Opuntia feeding stick. Hey Len, can you post a few pix of your method for Sir Walker?


Sure I can. I use them for all my sulcatas. This is Galloper who has been here a short time and figured it out immediately after setting it up.

And Donald who has used one since moving him outside last year.


It's just a clay pot upside down with a sturdy rod through the hole on the pot bottom driven into the ground. Donald's is 1/2 copper pipe and Gallopers is a square metal rod from a coffee table.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> You would definitely want to remove the toilet and cut a hole just to expose the toilet flange. A standard razor knife will do just fine. If you are using vinyl plank type flooring use a sharp razor knife, score it and then bend at the score. Always make your score on the finished side of the flooring.



Thank you sooooo much Ray! 
I will do just as you said.
Looking to start this job this weekend! ?
It’s a small bathroom but it always turns out what you think will only take 10 mins to do ends up being a two day job! 
Looks so easy but .... never is. ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you sooooo much Ray!
> I will do just as you said.
> Looking to start this job this weekend! ?
> It’s a small bathroom but it always turns out what you think will only take 10 mins to do ends up being a two day job!
> Looks so easy but .... never is. ?


I'm finding the older you get, the longer it takes no matter what it is, even hard-boiled eggs....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> In the UK, fixtures and fittings include fitted kitchen appliances and must be left behind. So if a washing machine, dryer, fridge or cooker are builtin then they have to stay. If they’re not builtin then the vendor has the option of not including them in the sale.
> 
> Fixtures and fittings also include things like curtain rails and wired in light fittings.
> 
> When we bought this house the people who moved out were a nightmare. They took all but one of the curtain rails, left us with no lights in the dining room and no wall lights in the lounge (just wires poking out the wall) and even took the flap off the back of the letter box in the front door. They did leave all the kitchen appliances though. The irony is that they were moving to a property valued then (20 years ago) at just over £1million… nearly five times what they sold this house for! They weren’t short of money.



Ooooh..... Thays just like the grinch cartoon!
He left nothing on the walls and even stole the fire!!!!
Did they even take the crumb of cheese that was left for the mouse??
..... horrible.... just horrible.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> BUT, if you dont want to hassle with toilet removal.....this video here shows how you cut around things like toilets.



THANK YOUUUUU!!!!
I will watch this and see if it would be easier to do (in my case) .
But I figured if I removed the toilet..
Would there be an unusual bulge underneath (when I put it back in place)?
Or would it rock back and forth?
Oh...well.... I guess we will find out Saturday....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Warmer and drier here today but there's still some light showers expected.
> I have a slot booked at a tip tomorrow where they take paper, tetra packs, hard plastics and sheet glass so I'm busy loading the car up with as much as possible. My nearest tip doesn't take any of the above so I'm having to go further afield.
> Also having my second covid jab tomorrow morning and meeting up with my twin sisters, so I'm going to be out and about most of the day.
> Anyway back to today's jobs and I hope you're all having a good Weds.
> TTFN



Sisters???
Plural?...
Are you a triplet?!?
How marvelous!!!!!
I hope you played tricks on people.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> There's a tool that is flat with little pins all the way across it. They come in different lengths and you press the pins against the object you are going to cut around. It makes a perfect pattern for your cut. I can't remember the name but maybe one of the guys on here knows what I'm talking about. It saved my life when I layed tiles in our kitchen and utility room. Sadly you still have to do a bit of measuring.?



Thanks soooo much Cathy!!
I will look for it at Home Depot tomorrow!
Anything to make this easier...
If I can’t use it I can keep it for another job in the near future.
That contraption sounds like it will be very helpful! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Just looked it up - it's called a contour or profile duplicator gauge.



SOLD!!
Thanks Lyn!
This job is getting easier and easier...
(Fingers crossed).


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Do people expect to the washer to be left when they buy a house in the US?
> In the UK most people take their own with them or maybe they are given the option of buying one if the seller doesn't want to take it.


I take mine always


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sure I can. I use them for all my sulcatas. This is Galloper who has been here a short time and figured it out immediately after setting it up.
> View attachment 325950
> And Donald who has used one since moving him outside last year.
> View attachment 325951
> View attachment 325952
> It's just a clay pot upside down with a sturdy rod through the hole on the pot bottom driven into the ground. Donald's is 1/2 copper pipe and Gallopers is a square metal rod from a coffee table.



In that first picture...
Is Gallopers nose bleeding??
Or something bleeding?? ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> THANK YOUUUUU!!!!
> I will watch this and see if it would be easier to do (in my case) .
> But I figured if I removed the toilet..
> Would there be an unusual bulge underneath (when I put it back in place)?
> Or would it rock back and forth?
> Oh...well.... I guess we will find out Saturday....?


If it didn't rock before you should be ok. They make plastic shims to level the toilet. You put a level on the bowl of the toilet with the seat up or off. Then slide the shims between the floor and bottom of toilet. If some of the shim sticks past the bottom. Pull it back out, trim it off and slide back in. Trim it enough so the shim is inset a little. So when you caulk the base of the toilet. The caulk will cover the shim. Level the toilet side to side and front to back. If you have old caulk on the floor or toilet. Remove before using new caulk. Hope that's not to confusing. You always have YouTube to refer to.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> There's a tool that is flat with little pins all the way across it. They come in different lengths and you press the pins against the object you are going to cut around. It makes a perfect pattern for your cut. I can't remember the name but maybe one of the guys on here knows what I'm talking about. It saved my life when I layed tiles in our kitchen and utility room. Sadly you still have to do a bit of measuring.?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In that first picture...
> Is Gallopers nose bleeding??
> Or something bleeding?? ?


That’s just food juice smeared over his face ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In that first picture...
> Is Gallopers nose bleeding??
> Or something bleeding?? ?


It’s his lunch!!! And I read that it was not Peter cotton tail ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> PS - new HarborFreight oscillating tool came in handy again today. We cut a metal bolt in half so we could fasten brandy new door pulls on the door between kitchen & formal dining room. The old pull knobs were gaudy golden. The new tool, cut the bolt where we needed it. Door pulls now look stylish, match the kitchen pulls.


Harbor Freight is opening a new store right next to my Safeway store. I LOVE harbor freight.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In that first picture...
> Is Gallopers nose bleeding??
> Or something bleeding?? ?


 She is fine, Just been eating some ripe cactus fruit. It can get pretty messy sometimes. A couple older pics


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big storm yesterday & a ton of rain in a short period of time. Washed a lot of pollen down, plants loved it.


Banana Tree Loving Heat & Humidity


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> PS - new HarborFreight oscillating tool came in handy again today. We cut a metal bolt in half so we could fasten brandy new door pulls on the door between kitchen & formal dining room. The old pull knobs were gaudy golden. The new tool, cut the bolt where we needed it. Door pulls now look stylish, match the kitchen pulls.


The multi tool has saved me numerous times. Mine is made by dremel. My brother has one made by Klein. It runs circles around mine. But it cost 4 times as much.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Just got a pic of a gopher tortoise. He was walking real fast. We are having a drought here. I am afraid he might have been in distress as fast as he was walking. Wanted to have Rose catch him so we could give him a good soak. By the time Rose got there he was in the woods.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sure I can. I use them for all my sulcatas. This is Galloper who has been here a short time and figured it out immediately after setting it up.
> View attachment 325950
> And Donald who has used one since moving him outside last year.
> View attachment 325951
> View attachment 325952
> It's just a clay pot upside down with a sturdy rod through the hole on the pot bottom driven into the ground. Donald's is 1/2 copper pipe and Gallopers is a square metal rod from a coffee table.


The next step up from 'Walker' should have been 'Trotter.'


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got a pic of a gopher tortoise. He was walking real fast. We are having a drought here. I am afraid he might have been in distress as fast as he was walking. Wanted to have Rose catch him so we could give him a good soak. By the time Rose got there he was in the woods.
> View attachment 325985


Well it just started to rain!???
Hopefully the gopher tortoise is getting some water. Hopefully the afternoon showers will be more persistent now. ??????????
Actually Opo is out in the rain. Usually he comes in out of the rain. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you sooooo much Ray!
> I will do just as you said.
> Looking to start this job this weekend! ?
> It’s a small bathroom but it always turns out what you think will only take 10 mins to do ends up being a two day job!
> Looks so easy but .... never is. ?


Not only that but you end up remodeling the whole thing...?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> THANK YOUUUUU!!!!
> I will watch this and see if it would be easier to do (in my case) .
> But I figured if I removed the toilet..
> Would there be an unusual bulge underneath (when I put it back in place)?
> Or would it rock back and forth?
> Oh...well.... I guess we will find out Saturday....?


I think you have to reset it with a new wax ring and that's kinda hard.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtulas-Len said:


> She is fine, Just been eating some ripe cactus fruit. It can get pretty messy sometimes. A couple older pics
> View attachment 325972
> View attachment 325973


And she looks pretty happy about it too


----------



## JoesMum

JoesDad and I had our second vaccines  

Our pizza dinner was very tasty on the way home. I recommend it by way of celebration ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> View attachment 325958


Mine is better for doorframes and pipes because it's really flat but I wish I had had that type for the commode. I learned on the bathroom after several waisted tiles. ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I had our second vaccines
> 
> Our pizza dinner was very tasty on the way home. I recommend it by way of celebration ?


Is the UK offering all kinds of freebies for getting the vaccine? You could probably eat for free all day here in the US ?


----------



## JoesMum

So I learned something new today... there are cuckoo bees. These bees lay their eggs in the nest of another bee species.

Our cotoneaster horizontalis has just come into flower and there were dozens of bess on it. Most of them were honey bees, but I managed to photograph (badly with my phone) two of the bumblebees.

The first was a male Early Bumblebee


And the second a Forest Cuckoo Bumeblebee … their host of of choice is the Early Bumblebee so it’s no surprise that they’re around together





Cathie G said:


> Is the UK offering all kinds of freebies for getting the vaccine? You could probably eat for free all day here in the US ?


No. We didn’t even get a sticker this time


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> So I learned something new today... there are cuckoo bees. These bees lay their eggs in the nest of another bee species.
> 
> Our cotoneaster horizontalis has just come into flower and there were dozens of bess on it. Most of them were honey bees, but I managed to photograph (badly with my phone) two of the bumblebees.
> 
> The first was a male Early Bumblebee
> View attachment 325994
> 
> And the second a Forest Cuckoo Bumeblebee … their host of of choice is the Early Bumblebee so it’s no surprise that they’re around together
> 
> View attachment 325993
> 
> 
> No. We didn’t even get a sticker this time


I do have bumblebees and the wasps that don't sting that bad. My brother said he hasn't seen honey bees either. We're in the same city. I'm not sure about the rest of our state. Here in the US so many people don't want the vaccine that they're trying anything to get people to take it. My state has a lottery going on for a million dollars. 5 people over the next 5 weeks will win a million and 5 young people will win a full scholarship to the college of their choice.... and then there's all the freebies as a bonus for everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sisters???
> Plural?...
> Are you a triplet?!?
> How marvelous!!!!!
> I hope you played tricks on people.?


No not a triplet, but 2 of my sisters are twins and they're not identical. We are very close in age though and they used to gang up against me when we were kids - I used to give as good as I got though!! 
My Mum didn't know she was having twins until they were born so it was quite a shock for her and my Dad.
I am one of 6 kids but sadly there are only 4 of us left now.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> If it didn't rock before you should be ok. They make plastic shims to level the toilet. You put a level on the bowl of the toilet with the seat up or off. Then slide the shims between the floor and bottom of toilet. If some of the shim sticks past the bottom. Pull it back out, trim it off and slide back in. Trim it enough so the shim is inset a little. So when you caulk the base of the toilet. The caulk will cover the shim. Level the toilet side to side and front to back. If you have old caulk on the floor or toilet. Remove before using new caulk. Hope that's not to confusing. You always have YouTube to refer to.


That's a lot of good information to go on


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm yesterday & a ton of rain in a short period of time. Washed a lot of pollen down, plants loved it.
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Loving Heat & Humidity
> View attachment 325974
> 
> 
> View attachment 325975


That plant looks very like Audrey from the Little Shop of Horrors!
Be careful Mark! Especially if it starts to demand 'Feed me!' and grows teeth.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I had our second vaccines
> 
> Our pizza dinner was very tasty on the way home. I recommend it by way of celebration ?


I had my second this morning too - so far all good. 
My car load of junk was disposed of and then I had a rather nice lunch with my sisters - actually 'inside' a pub!!?
We haven't done that since January 2020.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Is the UK offering all kinds of freebies for getting the vaccine? You could probably eat for free all day here in the US ?


I don't think so - I've not had any freebies - just having protection is good enough for me.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So I learned something new today... there are cuckoo bees. These bees lay their eggs in the nest of another bee species.
> 
> Our cotoneaster horizontalis has just come into flower and there were dozens of bess on it. Most of them were honey bees, but I managed to photograph (badly with my phone) two of the bumblebees.
> 
> The first was a male Early Bumblebee
> View attachment 325994
> 
> And the second a Forest Cuckoo Bumeblebee … their host of of choice is the Early Bumblebee so it’s no surprise that they’re around together
> 
> View attachment 325993
> 
> 
> No. We didn’t even get a sticker this time


My weigela, shrub that my neighbours have been doing their best to destroy, is covered with little pink flowers that the bees absolutely love . There's always a buzz around that shrub.
I didn't know about cuckoo bees either, so I've also learnt something new - thank you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening (or even morning to Linda if she's still up and about)
Hope your Thursday is going well. 
Friday has already arrived in the UK and I'm just about to take myself off to bed. 
So see you in the morning - Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That plant looks very like Audrey from the Little Shop of Horrors!
> Be careful Mark! Especially if it starts to demand 'Feed me!' and grows teeth.
> View attachment 326011


Great minds think alike ? I'm so disgusted with TV tonight that I'm gonna watch Beetlejuice ? for the first time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Mine is better for doorframes and pipes because it's really flat but I wish I had had that type for the commode. I learned on the bathroom after several waisted tiles. ?


They are lifesavers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Great minds think alike ? I'm so disgusted with TV tonight that I'm gonna watch Beetlejuice ? for the first time.


Really! For the first time??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's a lot of good information to go on


I used to keep maintenance on 6 group homes for handicapped and mentally ill residents. Toilets were the most common thing that they focused on to break. I would hate to think how many toilets I have changed. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sure I can. I use them for all my sulcatas. This is Galloper who has been here a short time and figured it out immediately after setting it up.
> View attachment 325950
> And Donald who has used one since moving him outside last year.
> View attachment 325951
> View attachment 325952
> It's just a clay pot upside down with a sturdy rod through the hole on the pot bottom driven into the ground. Donald's is 1/2 copper pipe and Gallopers is a square metal rod from a coffee table.


That's a great idea. Your pads look the same as mine, but I get more of a flower growth. I will only get 1 or 2 of the berry type blooms in a yr. Opo loves them but I am not sure why I don't get more. I get 100's of the flower type.
I like to feed Opo by hand just to have that personal time with him. But it kills my back bending over.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Is the UK offering all kinds of freebies for getting the vaccine? You could probably eat for free all day here in the US ?


The first person in Ohio just won the vaccine lottery of a million dollars. And a high school student just won the full ride to Ohio State University vaccine lottery. Ohio is going to do it for 4 more weeks. To try and promote people in Ohio to get the vaccine.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> If it didn't rock before you should be ok. They make plastic shims to level the toilet. You put a level on the bowl of the toilet with the seat up or off. Then slide the shims between the floor and bottom of toilet. If some of the shim sticks past the bottom. Pull it back out, trim it off and slide back in. Trim it enough so the shim is inset a little. So when you caulk the base of the toilet. The caulk will cover the shim. Level the toilet side to side and front to back. If you have old caulk on the floor or toilet. Remove before using new caulk. Hope that's not to confusing. You always have YouTube to refer to.



Thank you
Thank you
Thank you!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Turtulas-Len said:


> She is fine, Just been eating some ripe cactus fruit. It can get pretty messy sometimes. A couple older pics
> View attachment 325972
> View attachment 325973



Whaaaaaat was that red food!?!??
A beet????
Holy COOOOWWWW!!!!!
It looks a lot like Hannibal Lecture!!!!
Wow.... I am sooo glad that was not Peter Wabbit! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm yesterday & a ton of rain in a short period of time. Washed a lot of pollen down, plants loved it.
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Loving Heat & Humidity
> View attachment 325974
> 
> 
> View attachment 325975



Wow!
How beautiful!!!
Does it make lots of bananas?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Not only that but you end up remodeling the whole thing...?



Boy.. that is sooo true. 
I am looking at colors now...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> JoesDad and I had our second vaccines
> 
> Our pizza dinner was very tasty on the way home. I recommend it by way of celebration ?



Yay!!!!
I am sooo happy for you!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Is the UK offering all kinds of freebies for getting the vaccine? You could probably eat for free all day here in the US ?



Yes I agree!
How is it that AFTER I got both shots, all these free stuffs and winning a million dollars came about????
I even asked the girl after my second shot if she had a lollipop for me!
I mean.....even the dentist used to give you a trunk full of stuff to pick from back in the day....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I had my second this morning too - so far all good.
> My car load of junk was disposed of and then I had a rather nice lunch with my sisters - actually 'inside' a pub!!?
> We haven't done that since January 2020.



That’s soooo great!!!! Glad your all done with your shots.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you
> Thank you
> Thank you!!!


I was looking at wax rings which you need to replace if you remove the toilet. 
The first one is the style I always use. 



I came across this new style which if I ever remove a toilet again. I would use this. Just make sure if using either one. Remove the old wax ring off the toilet and flange on the floor. Also just tighten the nuts down finger tight. You don't want to crack your toilet. Once the caulk dries around the base. Your toilet won't go anywhere.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> The first person in Ohio just won the vaccine lottery of a million dollars. And a high school student just won the full ride to Ohio State University vaccine lottery. Ohio is going to do it for 4 more weeks. To try and promote people in Ohio to get the vaccine.


Is that to encourage people to have the vaccine?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a wet day here but the sun is waiting in the wings and getting ready to make an appearance for most of next week with temps reaching 22C+ ......so they say. I don't like hot days but Lola will enjoy some sun on his back.
Hope you all have a good Friday.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I was looking at wax rings which you need to replace if you remove the toilet.
> The first one is the style I always use.
> View attachment 326032
> 
> 
> I came across this new style which if I ever remove a toilet again. I would use this. Just make sure if using either one. Remove the old wax ring off the toilet and flange on the floor. Also just tighten the nuts down finger tight. You don't want to crack your toilet. Once the caulk dries around the base. Your toilet won't go anywhere.
> View attachment 326033



Oooooo!
Ok.
I will go get those today!
I will show them your pictures and they should know where it is in the store.
Thanks again Ray!!! ???
Now....
How are YOU feeling today?
Happy Friday (by the way..)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a wet day here but the sun is waiting in the wings and getting ready to make an appearance for most of next week with temps reaching 22C+ ......so they say. I don't like hot days but Lola will enjoy some sun on his back.
> Hope you all have a good Friday.



Happy Friday Lyn and all!!!
Funny you say that Lyn..
Here in NJ (over seas) it is the direct opposite!
It is sunny right now but going to rain most of the memorial weekend..? 
Makes me believe that even God himself cries (rains) for the senseless deaths from war...
In an up note, at least we’ve all gotten our shots and covid is almost over.
I hope and wish for you all a wonderful happy PEACEFUL weekend.. ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Harbor Freight is opening a new store right next to my Safeway store. I LOVE harbor freight.


We just got one here in our town too!! It’s one of my favorites as well.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a wet day here but the sun is waiting in the wings and getting ready to make an appearance for most of next week with temps reaching 22C+ ......so they say. I don't like hot days but Lola will enjoy some sun on his back.
> Hope you all have a good Friday.


Good morning! Woke up to storms here. I checked the weather and it should move out within a couple hours and then The sun should make an appearance. I hope you can share in Lolas enjoyment just a little ?


----------



## EllieMay

Well it’s official... 1 down, 2 to go...



After the ceremony, we all went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner.. I had siblings, nieces, and great nephews in attendance.. Jess is not sure what path she’s going to go forward with now but she’s still on a long recovery road and I’m not pushing.. I think it’s quite a feat to graduate during a world wide pandemic on top of months of hospitalization.. She’s a trooper and I’m so proud.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm yesterday & a ton of rain in a short period of time. Washed a lot of pollen down, plants loved it.
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Loving Heat & Humidity
> View attachment 325974
> 
> 
> View attachment 325975


My banana tree leaves are getting brown on the edges. Gets plenty of water from Rose watering every evening. I guess 90°+ is to much heat. Has never flowered either.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s official... 1 down, 2 to go...
> View attachment 326045
> View attachment 326046
> 
> After the ceremony, we all went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner.. I had siblings, nieces, and great nephews in attendance.. Jess is not sure what path she’s going to go forward with now but she’s still on a long recovery road and I’m not pushing.. I think it’s quite a feat to graduate during a world wide pandemic on top of months of hospitalization.. She’s a trooper and I’m so proud.


Congratulations Jess!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Is that to encourage people to have the vaccine?


Yes, Ohio was lacking in people getting vaccinated. Since the lotto was started last week. Vaccines I think are up by 38 percent in Ohio.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oooooo!
> Ok.
> I will go get those today!
> I will show them your pictures and they should know where it is in the store.
> Thanks again Ray!!! ???
> Now....
> How are YOU feeling today?
> Happy Friday (by the way..)


I am doing ok, I haven't told my granddaughter that I wont make her graduation in Michigan yet. I am hoping for a miracle that the clots will dissolve. Plus I hate to disappoint her. But graduation is in 2 weeks so I need to give her heads up. Going for blood tests this morning, so that means fasting. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow!
> How beautiful!!!
> Does it make lots of bananas?



Ornamental, not edible, bananas. I ordered & had a bunch growing, but lost the tags. Sooo, not sure of this ones name. The stalks won’t produce fruit until they grow something like 100 new leaves, then will put out a flower stalk/fruit. Once it fruits it will then die. By then, it’s put up more rhizomes/roots & new baby banana pups start growing.

The Bananas won’t get much larger than this.


----------



## Maro2Bear

From Twitter, another rescued Box Turtle


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> My banana tree leaves are getting brown on the edges. Gets plenty of water from Rose watering every evening. I guess 90°+ is to much heat. Has never flowered either.



As long as it’s growing. Your ulta bright hot sun probably cinges the very new tender edges.....or, if it’s on the big old leaves, they just dry out and brown up. You are seeing new daily growth i hope?

Happy Friday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big day tomorrow folks.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Maro2Bear said:


> Ornamental, not edible, bananas. I ordered & had a bunch growing, but lost the tags. Sooo, not sure of this ones name. The stalks won’t produce fruit until they grow something like 100 new leaves, then will put out a flower stalk/fruit. Once it fruits it will then die. By then, it’s put up more rhizomes/roots & new baby banana pups start growing.
> 
> The Bananas won’t get much larger than this.
> View attachment 326047


Last summer a forum member from Thailand who now lives in Northern Va. came by to get a bunch of plants for his tortoises and told me to cut the bloom off after you get a few rings of small bananas and they will grow bigger. If I get blooms this year I'm going to try it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> Last summer a forum member from Thailand who now lives in Northern Va. came by to get a bunch of plants for his tortoises and told me to cut the bloom off after you get a few rings of small bananas and they will grow bigger. If I get blooms this year I'm going to try it.



You mean the stalk that the flower is on will get taller. Interesting. Everything Ive read says the stalk will die once it blooms. But maybe, if cut before it fully blooms, the process tricks the plant somehow Into staying on & growing. 

 Does a banana plant die after blooming and producing fruit?
The simple answer *is* yes. *Banana trees do die after* harvest. *Banana plants* take around nine months to *grow* up and *produce banana tree fruit*, and then once the *bananas* have been harvested, the *plant dies*.

Decisions, decisions. ?‍


----------



## Maro2Bear

American Red Robin hatching out in the hedge at our rehab house.

Happy Birthday Birdies


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Maro2Bear said:


> You mean the stalk that the flower is on will get taller. Interesting. Everything Ive read says the stalk will die once it blooms. But maybe, if cut before it fully blooms, the process tricks the plant somehow Into staying on & growing.
> 
> Does a banana plant die after blooming and producing fruit?
> The simple answer *is* yes. *Banana trees do die after* harvest. *Banana plants* take around nine months to *grow* up and *produce banana tree fruit*, and then once the *bananas* have been harvested, the *plant dies*.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. ?‍


Cut the bud off to keep it from growing and leave the small bananas attached to the tree. I think it will still die.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> As long as it’s growing. Your ulta bright hot sun probably cinges the very new tender edges.....or, if it’s on the big old leaves, they just dry out and brown up. You are seeing new daily growth i hope?
> 
> Happy Friday.


Yes it puts out a new leaf about every 5 to 7 days. I am not big on fertilizer but a friend of mine uses a water, Epsom salt mixture. All his fruit trees do fantastic.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ornamental, not edible, bananas. I ordered & had a bunch growing, but lost the tags. Sooo, not sure of this ones name. The stalks won’t produce fruit until they grow something like 100 new leaves, then will put out a flower stalk/fruit. Once it fruits it will then die. By then, it’s put up more rhizomes/roots & new baby banana pups start growing.
> 
> The Bananas won’t get much larger than this.
> View attachment 326047


So after about 100 leaves I should see some flower/ fruit?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s official... 1 down, 2 to go...
> View attachment 326045
> View attachment 326046
> 
> After the ceremony, we all went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner.. I had siblings, nieces, and great nephews in attendance.. Jess is not sure what path she’s going to go forward with now but she’s still on a long recovery road and I’m not pushing.. I think it’s quite a feat to graduate during a world wide pandemic on top of months of hospitalization.. She’s a trooper and I’m so proud.


Kids are so resilient. Good job, Jess!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day tomorrow folks.


Do tell??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> So after about 100 leaves I should see some flower/ fruit?



Ok. Heres Banana 101. Quiz tomorrow. We’ll keep it multiple choice.

lots of good info in here.





__





Banana Tree Bloom Stages


Banana Tree Bloom Stages. Bananas (Musa spp.), native to Southeast Asia, need 10 to 15 months without frost to produce a flower stalk called an inflorescence. Banana plants can be grown U.S. Department of Agriculture plant hardiness zones 8 through 11, although they may not yield yield bananas...




homeguides.sfgate.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Do tell??



Patience.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Ray--Opo said:


> That's a great idea. Your pads look the same as mine, but I get more of a flower growth. I will only get 1 or 2 of the berry type blooms in a yr. Opo loves them but I am not sure why I don't get more. I get 100's of the flower type.
> I like to feed Opo by hand just to have that personal time with him. But it kills my back bending over.


The pads in the pics are all new growth which won't have flowers until next year. Here's one I picked for Walker.

These come from from a type of cactus that has long spines on the older pads but not on the new growth. here's a pic of the plant this pad came from.

I try to feed Walker a pad by hand every day all year long. I've had 2 back surgeries so I know about bending over.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s official... 1 down, 2 to go...
> View attachment 326045
> View attachment 326046
> 
> After the ceremony, we all went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner.. I had siblings, nieces, and great nephews in attendance.. Jess is not sure what path she’s going to go forward with now but she’s still on a long recovery road and I’m not pushing.. I think it’s quite a feat to graduate during a world wide pandemic on top of months of hospitalization.. She’s a trooper and I’m so proud.


That's fantastic!!!!!
Congratulations to Jess with many best wishes for whatever she chooses to do in the future. x


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I am doing ok, I haven't told my granddaughter that I wont make her graduation in Michigan yet. I am hoping for a miracle that the clots will dissolve. Plus I hate to disappoint her. But graduation is in 2 weeks so I need to give her heads up. Going for blood tests this morning, so that means fasting. ?


So sorry you can't make it to the graduation Ray but I'm sure your grand daughter would rather know you are safe at home than risking the trip. Hopefully someone will film it so that you can be part of it. Meanwhile I'll be hoping for a miracle for you too - just in case they do happen!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Big day tomorrow folks.


Refurbished house?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> The pads in the pics are all new growth which won't have flowers until next year. Here's one I picked for Walker.
> View attachment 326076
> These come from from a type of cactus that has long spines on the older pads but not on the new growth. here's a pic of the plant this pad came from.
> View attachment 326077
> I try to feed Walker a pad by hand every day all year long. I've had 2 back surgeries so I know about bending over.


Wow! Thats a whole lot of fruit! We get our Sully a few every once in awhile from our local International Market where they sell the spineless pads as well.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow! Thats a whole lot of fruit! We get our Sully a few every once in awhile from our local International Market where they sell the spineless pads as well.


Yeah I get way more fruit from all the different types of cactus I grow than I can feed off. No markets near me either. I've tasted them and don't care to eat them.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s official... 1 down, 2 to go...
> View attachment 326045
> View attachment 326046
> 
> After the ceremony, we all went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner.. I had siblings, nieces, and great nephews in attendance.. Jess is not sure what path she’s going to go forward with now but she’s still on a long recovery road and I’m not pushing.. I think it’s quite a feat to graduate during a world wide pandemic on top of months of hospitalization.. She’s a trooper and I’m so proud.



Yyyaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!
Go Jess!!!!
Ooooo.... I am very happy for you and your whole family!
So much to celebrate...
I know there is a long road ahead but just for this ONE weekend could you celebrate what you have achieved so far??
You can go back to being overwhelmed later..?
Right now..... CHEERS FOR JESS!!!! ???
(Only the great ones get a lobster)!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I am doing ok, I haven't told my granddaughter that I wont make her graduation in Michigan yet. I am hoping for a miracle that the clots will dissolve. Plus I hate to disappoint her. But graduation is in 2 weeks so I need to give her heads up. Going for blood tests this morning, so that means fasting. ?



Keep us posted tonight!
I am sending all kinds of good vibes and good thoughts for you to be able to make it to graduation. Two weeks is a long time.. 
sooo maybe do whatever the doctors say and REST A LOT! ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Ornamental, not edible, bananas. I ordered & had a bunch growing, but lost the tags. Sooo, not sure of this ones name. The stalks won’t produce fruit until they grow something like 100 new leaves, then will put out a flower stalk/fruit. Once it fruits it will then die. By then, it’s put up more rhizomes/roots & new baby banana pups start growing.
> 
> The Bananas won’t get much larger than this.
> View attachment 326047



That is so.... fascinating to me!!!
How cool! 
Nothing like that would grow as beautiful in MY care...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> From Twitter, another rescued Box Turtle
> 
> View attachment 326048



Omg!!! Does he have a limp now!?!??!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> You mean the stalk that the flower is on will get taller. Interesting. Everything Ive read says the stalk will die once it blooms. But maybe, if cut before it fully blooms, the process tricks the plant somehow Into staying on & growing.
> 
> Does a banana plant die after blooming and producing fruit?
> The simple answer *is* yes. *Banana trees do die after* harvest. *Banana plants* take around nine months to *grow* up and *produce banana tree fruit*, and then once the *bananas* have been harvested, the *plant dies*.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. ?‍



I say try it!
What’s it gonna hurt?
At least you’re giving it a 50-50 chance.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Heres Banana 101. Quiz tomorrow. We’ll keep it multiple choice.
> 
> lots of good info in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Bloom Stages
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Bloom Stages. Bananas (Musa spp.), native to Southeast Asia, need 10 to 15 months without frost to produce a flower stalk called an inflorescence. Banana plants can be grown U.S. Department of Agriculture plant hardiness zones 8 through 11, although they may not yield yield bananas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeguides.sfgate.com




Oh... god!
I hope I pass??
I never was good at quizzes or tests... ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s official... 1 down, 2 to go...
> View attachment 326045
> View attachment 326046
> 
> After the ceremony, we all went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner.. I had siblings, nieces, and great nephews in attendance.. Jess is not sure what path she’s going to go forward with now but she’s still on a long recovery road and I’m not pushing.. I think it’s quite a feat to graduate during a world wide pandemic on top of months of hospitalization.. She’s a trooper and I’m so proud.


You have every reason to be proud… of yourself as well as your daughter


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Really! For the first time??


Yes ? I've never watched so much TV in my whole life until lately. So all those 80's and 90's movies are brand new to me. Even most after 2000. They even ask me now when I go to the doctor if I can concentrate on TV and it's like "? what do I answer to this?" It's supposedly a test for mental health. I liked Beetlejuice? so what do you think?


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes, Ohio was lacking in people getting vaccinated. Since the lotto was started last week. Vaccines I think are up by 38 percent in Ohio.


I am gobsmacked that they have had to do this to get people to hve the vaccine. It’s just something that would never happen here in a million years!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The first person in Ohio just won the vaccine lottery of a million dollars. And a high school student just won the full ride to Ohio State University vaccine lottery. Ohio is going to do it for 4 more weeks. To try and promote people in Ohio to get the vaccine.


OSU is a great choice. I'm glad for that young person.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I used to keep maintenance on 6 group homes for handicapped and mentally ill residents. Toilets were the most common thing that they focused on to break. I would hate to think how many toilets I have changed. ?


With my brother it's doorknobs. He completely destroys them. I've lost count on how many I've had to replace by now.?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

It’s been a long day. Mercifully, I have had no reaction to my second (Astra Zenica) jab this time.

I was up at 05:45 and headed to the rescue where it turned out I was managing my shift on my own. That’s tough with around 100 babies needing feeding. I had 10 that needed feeds every 15 minutes so making sure everyone got fed was hard work.

Back home, I collapsed into a chair with food and tea to recover, but my tirednes was nothing to do with covid or vaccines and I came round.

Daughter appeared briefly this afternoon to reclaim a few of her house plants and to borrow my car for the weekend. I won’t need it because tomorrow we are heading north to see my Mum for the first time since last October. I can’t wait


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s official... 1 down, 2 to go...
> View attachment 326045
> View attachment 326046
> 
> After the ceremony, we all went to a Japanese steakhouse for dinner.. I had siblings, nieces, and great nephews in attendance.. Jess is not sure what path she’s going to go forward with now but she’s still on a long recovery road and I’m not pushing.. I think it’s quite a feat to graduate during a world wide pandemic on top of months of hospitalization.. She’s a trooper and I’m so proud.


I'm sure that little lady will achieve anything you wants.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm sure that little lady will achieve anything you wants.?


I meant to say she but you works too. She'll be making you proud for a long time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Two more brand new baby American Robin pix. Just born today. You can see the egg shell.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been a long day. Mercifully, I have had no reaction to my second (Astra Zenica) jab this time.
> 
> I was up at 05:45 and headed to the rescue where it turned out I was managing my shift on my own. That’s tough with around 100 babies needing feeding. I had 10 that needed feeds every 15 minutes so making sure everyone got fed was hard work.
> 
> Back home, I collapsed into a chair with food and tea to recover, but my tirednes was nothing to do with covid or vaccines and I came round.
> 
> Daughter appeared briefly this afternoon to reclaim a few of her house plants and to borrow my car for the weekend. I won’t need it because tomorrow we are heading north to see my Mum for the first time since last October. I can’t wait


Blimey that sounds like a manic shift at the the rescue with all those open beaks wanting to be filled!
Are you short of volunteers?

I hope you have a good trip to your Mum's and she'll be looking forward to seeing you too.
You should have some good weather to get out about about.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Two more brand new baby American Robin pix. Just born today. You can see the egg shell.
> 
> View attachment 326088
> 
> View attachment 326089


I love that you can get such perfect pictures of baby robins. I can't wait to see the ones when they have their feathers. They look so different from what they will be as adults. It would be nice to have a book of baby birds for rescue societies for identifying since that's the first step for helping them.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been a long day. Mercifully, I have had no reaction to my second (Astra Zenica) jab this time.
> 
> I was up at 05:45 and headed to the rescue where it turned out I was managing my shift on my own. That’s tough with around 100 babies needing feeding. I had 10 that needed feeds every 15 minutes so making sure everyone got fed was hard work.
> 
> Back home, I collapsed into a chair with food and tea to recover, but my tirednes was nothing to do with covid or vaccines and I came round.
> 
> Daughter appeared briefly this afternoon to reclaim a few of her house plants and to borrow my car for the weekend. I won’t need it because tomorrow we are heading north to see my Mum for the first time since last October. I can’t wait


I guess the good Lord had mercy on you so you could help his babies ???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtulas-Len said:


> The pads in the pics are all new growth which won't have flowers until next year. Here's one I picked for Walker.
> View attachment 326076
> These come from from a type of cactus that has long spines on the older pads but not on the new growth. here's a pic of the plant this pad came from.
> View attachment 326077
> I try to feed Walker a pad by hand every day all year long. I've had 2 back surgeries so I know about bending over.


Oh ok,that's a different cacti than mine. I am the same way. Midafternoon I go looking for Opo. When he sees me, he comes right over. He knows it's cactus time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Heres Banana 101. Quiz tomorrow. We’ll keep it multiple choice.
> 
> lots of good info in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Bloom Stages
> 
> 
> Banana Tree Bloom Stages. Bananas (Musa spp.), native to Southeast Asia, need 10 to 15 months without frost to produce a flower stalk called an inflorescence. Banana plants can be grown U.S. Department of Agriculture plant hardiness zones 8 through 11, although they may not yield yield bananas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeguides.sfgate.com


Darn I hate homework!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes ? I've never watched so much TV in my whole life until lately. So all those 80's and 90's movies are brand new to me. Even most after 2000. They even ask me now when I go to the doctor if I can concentrate on TV and it's like "? what do I answer to this?" It's supposedly a test for mental health. I liked Beetlejuice? so what do you think?


I liked Beetlejuice also. For me after watching a movie, I just need to wait a year and I can't remember what it was about. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> I am gobsmacked that they have had to do this to get people to hve the vaccine. It’s just something that would never happen here in a million years!


I agree, but that's all I can say until maybe later tonight when all the moderators are asleep. ???


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I liked Beetlejuice also. For me after watching a movie, I just need to wait a year and I can't remember what it was about. ?


You must be in the same shape ? as me ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh ok,that's a different cacti than mine. I am the same way. Midafternoon I go looking for Opo. When he sees me, he comes right over. He knows it's cactus time.


This a group of spine-less that hardly ever goes to bloom.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been a long day. Mercifully, I have had no reaction to my second (Astra Zenica) jab this time.
> 
> I was up at 05:45 and headed to the rescue where it turned out I was managing my shift on my own. That’s tough with around 100 babies needing feeding. I had 10 that needed feeds every 15 minutes so making sure everyone got fed was hard work.
> 
> Back home, I collapsed into a chair with food and tea to recover, but my tirednes was nothing to do with covid or vaccines and I came round.
> 
> Daughter appeared briefly this afternoon to reclaim a few of her house plants and to borrow my car for the weekend. I won’t need it because tomorrow we are heading north to see my Mum for the first time since last October. I can’t wait



Have a lovely time!
I just saw mine today. It was wonderful! ??


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Mark, Maro2Bear, Today I spotted a bloom starting to emerge from a banana plant. It was about 10 feet off the ground and no way to reach it to remove the bloom head after it had a couple rows of small bananas. So I cut it off about 6 feet from the ground to see if it would grow new leaves. The center core was kinda woody, didn't look normal so in a few days should be able to tell whether it will grow back or not It's hard to see but it's at the base of the tallest leaf.

It sorta looks like an ear of corn at this stage

It was going to die anyway so no big sacrifice if it doesn't grow back. But we will know that there is no saving them after they start going into bloom if it don't.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> I take mine always







maggie3fan said:


> I take mine always





Lyn W said:


> Is that to encourage people to have the vaccine?





Maro2Bear said:


> From Twitter, another rescued Box Turtle
> 
> View attachment 326048





Cathie G said:


> Yes ? I've never watched so much TV in my whole life until lately. So all those 80's and 90's movies are brand new to me. Even most after 2000. They even ask me now when I go to the doctor if I can concentrate on TV and it's like "? what do I answer to this?" It's supposedly a test for mental health. I liked Beetlejuice? so what do you think?





Maro2Bear said:


> Two more brand new baby American Robin pix. Just born today. You can see the egg shell.
> 
> View attachment 326088


Sorry, Joe'sMum was way too busy today to drop in from across the pond to do the feeding today. You'll have to do it on your own, Maro2Bear. Lovely pictures though.

Joe'sMum, you rock!! Rest up, please!!


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> Sorry, Joe'sMum was way too busy today to drop in from across the pond to do the feeding today. You'll have to do it on your own, Maro2Bear. Lovely pictures though.
> 
> Joe'sMum, you rock!! Rest up, please!!


I'm obviously having problems with my phone, ads & being stupid. I was only commenting on Maro2Bear's robin hatchings.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Blimey that sounds like a manic shift at the the rescue with all those open beaks wanting to be filled!
> Are you short of volunteers?
> 
> I hope you have a good trip to your Mum's and she'll be looking forward to seeing you too.
> You should have some good weather to get out about about.


We are a bit short of volunteers. A number of our older bird feeders haven’t returned post-covid and it takes time to train people up. It’s a lot better than it was and some of the new volunteers are really good.

The rush has only just begun. Last year we had over 100 ti-ts alone at the peak; we had about 30 yesterday.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Two more brand new baby American Robin pix. Just born today. You can see the egg shell.
> 
> View attachment 326088
> 
> View attachment 326089


Just gorgeus. You can see they’re a close relation of our blackbirds and thrushes… well I can anyway ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, the weather is quite a pleasant so far - cloudy but dry and a nice breeze. I think tomorrow is when the sun hits us properly with temps in lower 20Cs for a few days.
Lola did pop his head out but it's obviously not warm enough for him yet so he went back to bed. 
Last night it was gone 11.30 when he finally went to bed and settled so he must be pretty tired. 
Typical teenager - up all night then sleeping all morning! ?
Have a good Saturday - TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> Mark, Maro2Bear, Today I spotted a bloom starting to emerge from a banana plant. It was about 10 feet off the ground and no way to reach it to remove the bloom head after it had a couple rows of small bananas. So I cut it off about 6 feet from the ground to see if it would grow new leaves. The center core was kinda woody, didn't look normal so in a few days should be able to tell whether it will grow back or not It's hard to see but it's at the base of the tallest leaf.
> View attachment 326101
> It sorta looks like an ear of corn at this stage
> View attachment 326102
> It was going to die anyway so no big sacrifice if it doesn't grow back. But we will know that there is no saving them after they start going into bloom if it don't.



Thanks Len - mine put out the fruiting stem very early this year. It must have just been too late & got too cold last year, so it waited til Spring’s warmth. 

I like watching the flower head & fruit develop so no plans here to cut it off. I’ll be watching for updates from you.

ps - Enjoy your Memorial Day weekend. Cold & wet here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big Anniversary day today -* 29 May 2014* - I joined up here on TFO!

Seven years of tort talk & everything else!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, raining & very wet here in Maryland this morning. I think it’s going to be like this all weekend long. ?‍

Here’s a very short video of the newly hatched robins.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Big Anniversary day today -* 29 May 2014* - I joined up here on TFO!
> 
> Seven years of tort talk & everything else!


Happy TORT FORUM ANNIVERSARY!!! I have thought your contributions here are wonderful in my measely 3 years ?


----------



## zolasmum

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, raining & very wet here in Maryland this morning. I think it’s going to be like this all weekend long. ?‍
> 
> Here’s a very short video of the newly hatched robins.


I have often wondered about the phrase "Robin's egg blue " as our robins eggs are not blue - now at last I understand ! Thank you for the information -they are a lovely colour.
Angie
,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Turtulas-Len said:


> This a group of spine-less that hardly ever goes to bloom.
> View attachment 326094


They survive the cold then?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Big Anniversary day today -* 29 May 2014* - I joined up here on TFO!
> 
> Seven years of tort talk & everything else!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Cinder and I are having coffee this morning.. we are residing In the camper this weekend in Sarepta Louisiana at the MuddyBottoms ATV park... and it definitely is MUDDY!!! It’s been a long time since my family has been and it’s one of our favorites... good dirty family fun ?


----------



## Yvonne G

@Maro2Bear 





Happy Anniversary!!​


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Ray--Opo said:


> They survive the cold then?


Yes, I have around a dozen different types of opuntia, some with spines and some spine-less that do well here without any type of winter protection from the cold or wet ground.


----------



## Warren

Turtulas-Len said:


> This a group of spine-less that hardly ever goes to bloom.
> View attachment 326094


I wish mine were spineless, I try to feed Sammy Cactus before they have hard thorns on them, the soft thorns are easier to get off. But I always seem to end up with little thorns in my hands. Some say it's ok to allow your Tortoise to eat some because they eat them in the wild, I can't stand to have them in my hands. Couldn't imagine having them in my mouth.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Warren said:


> I wish mine were spineless, I try to feed Sammy Cactus before they have hard thorns on them, the soft thorns are easier to get off. But I always seem to end up with little thorns in my hands. Some say it's ok to allow your Tortoise to eat some because they eat them in the wild, I can't stand to have them in my hands. Couldn't imagine having them in my mouth.


Nice Plant, Instead of fingers i use these

For me the older all metal ones like these work best.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Big Anniversary day today -* 29 May 2014* - I joined up here on TFO!
> 
> Seven years of tort talk & everything else!


Happy anniversary ? I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Big Anniversary day today -* 29 May 2014* - I joined up here on TFO!
> 
> Seven years of tort talk & everything else!



A couple of months before me when I brought Lola home for a week!
What a long week that turned out to be - Lola has now ruled the roost for 7 years.
Happy anniversary!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> I wish mine were spineless, I try to feed Sammy Cactus before they have hard thorns on them, the soft thorns are easier to get off. But I always seem to end up with little thorns in my hands. Some say it's ok to allow your Tortoise to eat some because they eat them in the wild, I can't stand to have them in my hands. Couldn't imagine having them in my mouth.



Warren. Those look pretty darn good. Just break off and use the newer tender ones. 

Do you keep that one outside all year, or bring some/most of it in? 

We could now do with some Summer heat again....it’s been 51 all day. Yuck.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Memorial Day weekend to all US friends.
In the UK we have the Spring Bank Holiday on Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Cinder and I are having coffee this morning.. we are residing In the camper this weekend in Sarepta Louisiana at the MuddyBottoms ATV park... and it definitely is MUDDY!!! It’s been a long time since my family has been and it’s one of our favorites... good dirty family fun ?


Have fun!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Warren. Those look pretty darn good. Just break off and use the newer tender ones.
> 
> Do you keep that one outside all year, or bring some/most of it in?
> 
> We could now do with some Summer heat again....it’s been 51 all day. Yuck.


I only have one degree on you. I'm back with long sleeves and leggings to help keep me warm.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Warren. Those look pretty darn good. Just break off and use the newer tender ones.
> 
> Do you keep that one outside all year, or bring some/most of it in?
> 
> We could now do with some Summer heat again....it’s been 51 all day. Yuck.


I try to use the tender ones as much as possible, there are so many new pads. I have been giving Sammy 1 pad about every other day, he was eating 1 pad everyday since they started growing new pads this spring but he was showing signs of diarrhea show I cut him back to 1 pad every other day. I don't bring the Cactus in doing the winter, they have survived the winter for 3 years now. My neighbor is the one that gave me a couple of pads a few years ago, her Cactus produces lots of fruit. I can pick all the fruit I want from her plants, mine don't produce fruit yet. Just want it to warm up and stay warm, Sammy goes to the door to go out and as soon as he feels the temperature he just turns around and go back to him room.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> I wish mine were spineless, I try to feed Sammy Cactus before they have hard thorns on them, the soft thorns are easier to get off. But I always seem to end up with little thorns in my hands. Some say it's ok to allow your Tortoise to eat some because they eat them in the wild, I can't stand to have them in my hands. Couldn't imagine having them in my mouth.


You can use a cheese grater to get the spines off. The base of my cactus flowers have a lot of real fine spines. A few members here that are very knowledgeable said they wouldn't bother Opo. I went ahead and fed them to him. They do not seem to bother him at all. I know some other members use a propane torch to burn them off.


----------



## Warren

Ray--Opo said:


> You can use a cheese grater to get the spines off. The base of my cactus flowers have a lot of real fine spines. A few members here that are very knowledgeable said they wouldn't bother Opo. I went ahead and fed them to him. They do not seem to bother him at all. I know some other members use a propane torch to burn them off.


I have been removing the thorns, each one individually with a parry knife while I submerge the pad in cold water ( Like removing the eyes of a raw potato). I know it possible to feed your tortoise some pads with thorns, but I will continue to make sure I get the thorns off before feeding. Like I said before, Sammy is spoiled and just after having his for just over 3 years now, he has me trained.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> I have been removing the thorns, each one individually with a parry knife while I submerge the pad in cold water ( Like removing the eyes of a raw potato). I know it possible to feed your tortoise some pads with thorns, but I will continue to make sure I get the thorns off before feeding. Like I said before, Sammy is spoiled and just after having his for just over 3 years now, he has me trained.


They definitely have us trained. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> You can use a cheese grater to get the spines off. The base of my cactus flowers have a lot of real fine spines. A few members here that are very knowledgeable said they wouldn't bother Opo. I went ahead and fed them to him. They do not seem to bother him at all. I know some other members use a propane torch to burn them off.


I took the spines off the pad I bought for Lola. They weren't that big and very fine so I the first few times I fed it I left them but they must have stuck in his mouth as he would suddenly pull his head in and leave it. Now I scrape them off he can't get enough!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Sunday.
It's bright and sunny here but with a good breeze too.
Lola's internal barometer is working and told him it's a good day and he has already gone out into the garden.
I'm going to follow him out to do some tidying up, so see you later.


----------



## EllieMay

I would fill it back in and pick a different spot.. looks like that ones taken


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I would fill it back in and pick a different spot.. looks like that ones taken


Good morning sleepy head! We will tell Maggie what you said!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> I have been removing the thorns, each one individually with a parry knife while I submerge the pad in cold water ( Like removing the eyes of a raw potato). I know it possible to feed your tortoise some pads with thorns, but I will continue to make sure I get the thorns off before feeding. Like I said before, Sammy is spoiled and just after having his for just over 3 years now, he has me trained.



ogh my gosh, far too much effort/work.

Remind us how large Mr Sammy is.... i used to just take a paring knife and trim around the perimeter. Now, just feed - then again, not many glochnoids on the brandy new tender ones.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning sleepy head! We will tell Maggie what you said!



Yes......comment probably toward the “buried treasure” which to me looks like the shell of an old Sulcata. ?‍


----------



## Maro2Bear

49 degrees here this morning! ?‍

Mother nature thinks we are all in Vermont - where it snowed yesterday - or in North Yorkshire!? Or Scotland.... Hello Summer, where art thou?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yesterday my scrappy Russian was in his outside pen with his heated night box that stays at 78. It was in the 60's and rainy so he of course was out and about trying to sun himself ?. So to his inside enclosure was he then taken. I know it's May but weather happens


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> I have been removing the thorns, each one individually with a parry knife while I submerge the pad in cold water ( Like removing the eyes of a raw potato). I know it possible to feed your tortoise some pads with thorns, but I will continue to make sure I get the thorns off before feeding. Like I said before, Sammy is spoiled and just after having his for just over 3 years now, he has me trained.


I take a handful of newspaper and scrub the spines off that way...


----------



## Maro2Bear

One of my pots of cactus with the new growth. I just break these guys off & feed.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> 49 degrees here this morning! ?‍
> 
> Mother nature thinks we are all in Vermont - where it snowed yesterday - or in North Yorkshire!? Or Scotland.... Hello Summer, where art thou?


The UK isn't fairing too badly at the moment - temps supposed to be reaching abut 70F this week in some parts maybe more further south - but not for long 10 degrees less by Thurs. It's a rollercoaster!


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> One of my pots of cactus with the new growth. I just break these guys off & feed.
> 
> View attachment 326183


I like your Cactus, I noticed on the large one to the right it has already be sampled with a few bites taken out of it.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I have been removing the thorns, each one individually with a parry knife while I submerge the pad in cold water ( Like removing the eyes of a raw potato). I know it possible to feed your tortoise some pads with thorns, but I will continue to make sure I get the thorns off before feeding. Like I said before, Sammy is spoiled and just after having his for just over 3 years now, he has me trained.


Also there are Hispanic ladies online that have ideas for removing the spines. It looks pretty easy and it's a regular part of their diet. I won't feed my tortoise the spines either even though I know you can. He doesn't like them so it doesn't really matter anyway.?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning sleepy head! We will tell Maggie what you said!


Lol!! I just realized that I posted that in the wrong thread.. don’t know how that could’ve happened ?‍ 
???


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes......comment probably toward the “buried treasure” which to me looks like the shell of an old Sulcata. ?‍


Correct!!! Must have been before my coffee!


----------



## EllieMay

Warren said:


> I like your Cactus, I noticed on the large one to the right it has already be sampled with a few bites taken out of it.


I noticed that too!! Sully couldn’t stand the wait!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! I just realized that I posted that in the wrong thread.. don’t know how that could’ve happened ?‍
> ???


Hopefully I didn't rub off on you... been there done that ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Bright and sunny again. 
Lola is already outside and he spent most of yesterday out there - knocking over plant pots, getting stuck under a hebe shrub which meant I had to crawl under it and cut the lower branches so he could escape. He seems to look for trouble! It's nice to see him behaving like a tort.
Hope you all have a good Monday!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hopefully I didn't rub off on you... been there done that ?


Yeap, you did... lol

thats going to be my new excuse!! “Blame it on Cathie”!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!! It’s very cool here but will warm up quickly as the sun works his way out.. I have lots of cleanup from Our little mud ride to get done. I’m thankful for the Memorial Day holiday!!! 
I let my flock out yesterday Evening for a bit and my waterfowl Finally worked their way around the side of the house that is open to the lake.. they were so close but i called them back to the coop due to the lateness of the day... I think today will be their big day! I am excited for them to start spending days on the lake. i think they’d re old enough now and they dont give me any problems coming in at night.. 

hope everyone has a good monday and a good holiday if your in the states..


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I did a lot of strimmer'ing (strimmer = string trimmer [thanks, UK!!] ) so today I had planned to get my trusty rake and bushel basket and get it all cleaned up. Whew! It's already 87°F out there and even hotter in the sun. S'posed to get up to 103°F later. So needless to say, this old gal is parked in her recliner with the fan pointed at me, and the evaporative cooler turned on.

April 30th my two russian ladies laid eggs - two for F#1 and four for F#2. Ever since then F#1 has had her butt down in one or the other of two locations, excavating. I was starting to worry she may be egg bound, because two eggs is a rather small amount for such a large Russian (8").

Yesterday I was watering and when I saw her in her usual position over a potential nest, I had a brainstorm. The two locations she was interested in were both in VERY loose soil, and as she pulled out a scoop of dirt more trickled back into the hole. So I directed the hose into each hole. . . not a lot, just a bit. This a.m. as I was making my rounds, feeding, watering and cleaning up I spied an egg under the edge of the fence between the Russians and the CDTs, right at the edge of one of the potential nests. Scraped out the dirt, and VOILA! four more eggs!!

So this year I get to try my hand at hatching ten or twelve (I've lost count) russian eggs! I've emailed to Carol S for her expertise.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!! It’s very cool here but will warm up quickly as the sun works his way out.. I have lots of cleanup from Our little mud ride to get done. I’m thankful for the Memorial Day holiday!!!
> I let my flock out yesterday Evening for a bit and my waterfowl Finally worked their way around the side of the house that is open to the lake.. they were so close but i called them back to the coop due to the lateness of the day... I think today will be their big day! I am excited for them to start spending days on the lake. i think they’d re old enough now and they dont give me any problems coming in at night..
> 
> hope everyone has a good monday and a good holiday if your in the states..


Don't forget that ducks are nuts ? my son had one that loved the water so much that he had to go out on ice to make it come home. Do you have a boat??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally sunshine & warmth. After 40 days and 40 nights of cold, dark & rain, the sun arose. Wow. we had record breaking low “high” temps the last few days. Our Sully stayed in her outside nightbox for three full days. Wet, cold, windy & 50F.

The Cicadas that were emerging with last week’s heat all stopped. Nothing. No emergence, no flight, no singing to mates. Today - back at it. Their batteries rejuvenated in the bright clear sunshine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sooooo, yesterday we tackled laying brandy new vinyl sheet flooring in the House Rehab laundry/HVAC room. It’s a small area, but has a complicated floor design. HVAC unit, condensate pump, washer, dryer & storage shelving unit all occupy floor space.

We never installed vinyl flooring before, let alone a complicated floor layout.

SSooo, we took our time. Laid the floor plan out on the vinyl. And winged it.

The Plan



The Install




The Old Floor


----------



## Blackdog1714

From my secret stash of cacti it’s bloom time!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally sunshine & warmth. After 40 days and 40 nights of cold, dark & rain, the sun arose. Wow. we had record breaking low “high” temps the last few days. Our Sully stayed in her outside nightbox for three full days. Wet, cold, windy & 50F.
> 
> The Cicadas that were emerging with last week’s heat all stopped. Nothing. No emergence, no flight, no singing to mates. Today - back at it. Their batteries rejuvenated in the bright clear sunshine.


I've yet to see a single cicada. Several times I thought I heard them maybe. It's starting to warm up here also so maybe soon.? Maybe the nights need to be warmer too.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I did a lot of strimmer'ing (strimmer = string trimmer [thanks, UK!!] ) so today I had planned to get my trusty rake and bushel basket and get it all cleaned up. Whew! It's already 87°F out there and even hotter in the sun. S'posed to get up to 103°F later. So needless to say, this old gal is parked in her recliner with the fan pointed at me, and the evaporative cooler turned on.
> 
> April 30th my two russian ladies laid eggs - two for F#1 and four for F#2. Ever since then F#1 has had her butt down in one or the other of two locations, excavating. I was starting to worry she may be egg bound, because two eggs is a rather small amount for such a large Russian (8").
> 
> Yesterday I was watering and when I saw her in her usual position over a potential nest, I had a brainstorm. The two locations she was interested in were both in VERY loose soil, and as she pulled out a scoop of dirt more trickled back into the hole. So I directed the hose into each hole. . . not a lot, just a bit. This a.m. as I was making my rounds, feeding, watering and cleaning up I spied an egg under the edge of the fence between the Russians and the CDTs, right at the edge of one of the potential nests. Scraped out the dirt, and VOILA! four more eggs!!
> 
> So this year I get to try my hand at hatching ten or twelve (I've lost count) russian eggs! I've emailed to Carol S for her expertise.


?10 or 12 little monkeys but sounds so fun. I wanted to see a baby Russian when I bought Sapphire. Just to see if they are really blue as babies. I'm still glad I ended up with an adult though. I'm sure you'll post pictures as a proud mamma.


----------



## EllieMay

How long does


Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday I did a lot of strimmer'ing (strimmer = string trimmer [thanks, UK!!] ) so today I had planned to get my trusty rake and bushel basket and get it all cleaned up. Whew! It's already 87°F out there and even hotter in the sun. S'posed to get up to 103°F later. So needless to say, this old gal is parked in her recliner with the fan pointed at me, and the evaporative cooler turned on.
> 
> April 30th my two russian ladies laid eggs - two for F#1 and four for F#2. Ever since then F#1 has had her butt down in one or the other of two locations, excavating. I was starting to worry she may be egg bound, because two eggs is a rather small amount for such a large Russian (8").
> 
> Yesterday I was watering and when I saw her in her usual position over a potential nest, I had a brainstorm. The two locations she was interested in were both in VERY loose soil, and as she pulled out a scoop of dirt more trickled back into the hole. So I directed the hose into each hole. . . not a lot, just a bit. This a.m. as I was making my rounds, feeding, watering and cleaning up I spied an egg under the edge of the fence between the Russians and the CDTs, right at the edge of one of the potential nests. Scraped out the dirt, and VOILA! four more eggs!!
> 
> So this year I get to try my hand at hatching ten or twelve (I've lost count) russian eggs! I've emailed to Carol S for her expertise.


 it take for those eggs to hatch??


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Don't forget that ducks are nuts ? my son had one that loved the water so much that he had to go out on ice to make it come home. Do you have a boat??


I have someone else’s duck that comes in to my shore when I call and eats from my hand but he won’t come up in the yard... and my darn geese and ducks are chicken!!! They are too scared to go all the way to the lake yet.. they have been out all day and follow me around. I’ve got them within 20 yards of the water and then they turn around and run back up the hill ?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> How long does
> 
> it take for those eggs to hatch??


About 3 months.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I've yet to see a single cicada. Several times I thought I heard them maybe. It's starting to warm up here also so maybe soon.? Maybe the nights need to be warmer too.



Here you go


----------



## Maro2Bear

We’re finally relaxing a bit for the Memorial Day Holiday. We’re 98% done on The Rehab House.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have someone else’s duck that comes in to my shore when I call and eats from my hand but he won’t come up in the yard... and my darn geese and ducks are chicken!!! They are too scared to go all the way to the lake yet.. they have been out all day and follow me around. I’ve got them within 20 yards of the water and then they turn around and run back up the hill ?


He probably has a forlorn owner that wonders where he gone off to every night? I love geese and chickens so much. And really I do like ducks ? but they're nuts. Once they go in the lake good luck getting them to come home. They'll be off visiting the owner of the duck that likes to visit with you ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 326243
> View attachment 326244


They're actually a pretty bug. I won't go so far as to say I can't wait. But their noise probably won't bother me. My yard is full of sounds all night and all day long anyway. It's just one more to add to the choir ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally sunshine & warmth. After 40 days and 40 nights of cold, dark & rain, the sun arose. Wow. we had record breaking low “high” temps the last few days. Our Sully stayed in her outside nightbox for three full days. Wet, cold, windy & 50F.
> 
> The Cicadas that were emerging with last week’s heat all stopped. Nothing. No emergence, no flight, no singing to mates. Today - back at it. Their batteries rejuvenated in the bright clear sunshine.


The cicadas made our BBC news the other day - I missed most of it but watched the bit where they were saying something about a cicada event that only happens every 70 years. Not sure which part of the US they were in but there were millions of them!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> ?10 or 12 little monkeys but sounds so fun. I wanted to see a baby Russian when I bought Sapphire. Just to see if they are really blue as babies. I'm still glad I ended up with an adult though. I'm sure you'll post pictures as a proud mamma.


A blue Russian? I thought that was a cocktail. 
I'd be interested to see if babies are blue too.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I have someone else’s duck that comes in to my shore when I call and eats from my hand but he won’t come up in the yard... and my darn geese and ducks are chicken!!! They are too scared to go all the way to the lake yet.. they have been out all day and follow me around. I’ve got them within 20 yards of the water and then they turn around and run back up the hill ?


You're going to have to get your swimsuit on and lead them into the water.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The cicadas made our BBC news the other day - I missed most of it but watched the bit where they were saying something about a cicada event that only happens every 70 years. Not sure which part of the US they were in but there were millions of them!


It's every 17 years and in my part of the US. It's the only place that they are in the world. They don't hurt the vegetation but animals and some people like to eat them ? They are also called brood x. They come out for a great big breeding party then go back into the earth for another 17 years. It's a big tadoo for people that study bugs.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A blue Russian? I thought that was a cocktail.
> I'd be interested to see if babies are blue too.


That's what they were called on one of the sites I was looking at when deciding what type of tortoise I wanted. I decided on a Russian for different reasons but I always wondered if the site was actually true. About the color of the babies.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I took the spines off the pad I bought for Lola. They weren't that big and very fine so I the first few times I fed it I left them but they must have stuck in his mouth as he would suddenly pull his head in and leave it. Now I scrape them off he can't get enough!


My pads have some small spines. But I can handle them with no gloves and rarely get one in my hand. As they grow they become spineless.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> One of my pots of cactus with the new growth. I just break these guys off & feed.
> 
> View attachment 326183


Your cactus are looking great!


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Jim and my granddaughters went fishing on lake Michigan this weekend. They slept on the boat and after the first night. They went and bought a space heater. It was getting in the 30's at night. There was also a friend of Jim's and the father's son.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> They're actually a pretty bug. I won't go so far as to say I can't wait. But their noise probably won't bother me. My yard is full of sounds all night and all day long anyway. It's just one more to add to the choir ?



I want a video of the sounds!
One for day time
AND 
one for nite time.
I need them to help me fall asleep!!
I am so afraid the cicatta bugs won’t come to NJ?.! 
They stay closer to the south of Jersey not the north. But I am crossing my fingers!
I love their sound. I fall immediately to sleep! Gorgeous little boogers! ?
Come on cicattas!! Come by MEEEEE!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> You're going to have to get your swimsuit on and lead them into the water.



Or dress up like a duck?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim and my granddaughters went fishing on lake Michigan this weekend. They slept on the boat and after the first night. They went and bought a space heater. It was getting in the 30's at night. There was also a friend of Jim's and the father's son.
> View attachment 326250
> View attachment 326251
> View attachment 326252
> View attachment 326253
> View attachment 326254



How adorable!! Soooo cute! 
And the fish ain’t bad neither too! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> The cicadas made our BBC news the other day - I missed most of it but watched the bit where they were saying something about a cicada event that only happens every 70 years. Not sure which part of the US they were in but there were millions of them!



Every 17 years - mostly in the northeast. Maryland, Pennsylvania, DC, Virginia kind of the epicenter.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> You're going to have to get your swimsuit on and lead them into the water.


ok.. your gonna laugh at me.. son and I were planning to slide the kayaks in and see if they would follow us ?...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It's every 17 years and in my part of the US. It's the only place that they are in the world. They don't hurt the vegetation but animals and some people like to eat them ? They are also called brood x. They come out for a great big breeding party then go back into the earth for another 17 years. It's a big tadoo for people that study bugs.?


I have many memories as a child collecting the “sheds” from them and terrorizing my sister. I enjoyed the locusts ( I know this is not the proper name for them but it’s what we have always grown up referring to them) and have been watching for them.. have not sighted one yet:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim and my granddaughters went fishing on lake Michigan this weekend. They slept on the boat and after the first night. They went and bought a space heater. It was getting in the 30's at night. There was also a friend of Jim's and the father's son.
> View attachment 326250
> View attachment 326251
> View attachment 326252
> View attachment 326253
> View attachment 326254


Now that’s good family time!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> ok.. your gonna laugh at me.. son and I were planning to slide the kayaks in and see if they would follow us ?...


You could end up with them all on board!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's every 17 years and in my part of the US. It's the only place that they are in the world. They don't hurt the vegetation but animals and some people like to eat them ? They are also called brood x. They come out for a great big breeding party then go back into the earth for another 17 years. It's a big tadoo for people that study bugs.?


Ah - 17 not 70 - I obviously misheard, that's still quite a while for them to wait underground.
They deserve a party!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim and my granddaughters went fishing on lake Michigan this weekend. They slept on the boat and after the first night. They went and bought a space heater. It was getting in the 30's at night. There was also a friend of Jim's and the father's son.
> View attachment 326250
> View attachment 326251
> View attachment 326252
> View attachment 326253
> View attachment 326254



Great kids Ray.
Looks like a good time was had by all - except for the fish of course.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
Another sunny and warm day here.
Lola has really enjoyed basking but still likes to come in regularly to check on his room.
Maybe he's worried another tort will move in while he's out. 
Enjoy your Tuesday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> ok.. your gonna laugh at me.. son and I were planning to slide the kayaks in and see if they would follow us ?...


When my son's were young we had a white duck.( Captain Bob)My son's would have to sneak out on the lake in the row boat. If Captain Bob saw them, he would chase them in the lake until he caught up to them. They would help him in the boat and he would sit at the bow and quack the whole time. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Great kids Ray.
> Looks like a good time was had by all - except for the fish of course.


Yes I agree, I am glad I didn't sell my boat. It gives my son's and grandchildren pleasure, plus when I am up there. I can still fish.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have many memories as a child collecting the “sheds” from them and terrorizing my sister. I enjoyed the locusts ( I know this is not the proper name for them but it’s what we have always grown up referring to them) and have been watching for them.. have not sighted one yet:-(


That's what we always called them too. But these guys are special. They are the 17 year ones. This will be my third time of seeing them.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim and my granddaughters went fishing on lake Michigan this weekend. They slept on the boat and after the first night. They went and bought a space heater. It was getting in the 30's at night. There was also a friend of Jim's and the father's son.
> View attachment 326250
> View attachment 326251
> View attachment 326252
> View attachment 326253
> View attachment 326254


Nice looking kids ? and a great dinner! Or two.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

We had a lovely long weekend up with Mum. My sister and her partner joined us for Sunday lunch. We drove home on Monday and stopped about half way to meet a friend from my schooldays and her husband for lunch. It was lovely.

I was up early this morning to do a long shift at the rescue and will be doing the same tomorrow and Thursday. It’s extremely busy and, because it’s the half term holiday for schools, we are short of volunteers who are with their children.

It has been really warm today. My car said 27C (80F) - warmest day of the year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Made one of my crazy kayaking trips today. Up early, drove 2.5 hours (120 miles) kayaked for about 4 hours then drove back home.

5 hours driving, 240 miles, 4 hours kayaking just under 10 miles.

Met a kayaking friend all the way over near Ocean City where we kayaked waters that make up the Assawoman Wildlife Area (Delaware).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Made one of my crazy kayaking trips today. Up early, drove 2.5 hours (120 miles) kayaked for about 4 hours then drove back home.
> 
> 5 hours driving, 240 miles, 4 hours kayaking just under 10 miles.
> 
> Met a kayaking friend all the way over near Ocean City where we kayaked waters that make up the Assawoman Wildlife Area (Delaware).



Exploring the Refuge


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Exploring the Refuge
> View attachment 326306


Wow looks like great fishing. I found a fishing guide down here. That takes your kayaks to different fishing spots on the Indian river. If you are interested I will find the site again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow looks like great fishing. I found a fishing guide down here. That takes your kayaks to different fishing spots on the Indian river. If you are interested I will find the site again.



We’ll get back down there again soon I hope. Maybe once it cools off.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Exploring the Refuge
> View attachment 326306



A Good Spot for a Snack


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes I agree, I am glad I didn't sell my boat. It gives my son's and grandchildren pleasure, plus when I am up there. I can still fish.


My dad had bought a brand new Tracker V hull for gulf fishing 3 years ago.. he absolutely LOVED that boat and we have 2 yrs of memories on it.. now that he’s gone, it’s mine.. I am educating myself on all the bells and whistles and I’ll never be able to sell it.. we are taking it on the “annual fishing trip” back to the same place, and the same fishing cabin this year.. My birthday is always close to Father’s Day and that’s usually when we go but i booked it in July this year.. it will be hard no matter what but I feel that it’s really important!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Made one of my crazy kayaking trips today. Up early, drove 2.5 hours (120 miles) kayaked for about 4 hours then drove back home.
> 
> 5 hours driving, 240 miles, 4 hours kayaking just under 10 miles.
> 
> Met a kayaking friend all the way over near Ocean City where we kayaked waters that make up the Assawoman Wildlife Area (Delaware).


I can’t help this.. but “ASSAWOMAN” ???


----------



## Warren

EllieMay said:


> I can’t help this.. but “ASSAWOMAN” ???


That name caught my attention also, what were they thinking when they named it that.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I found out today that one of the opuntia that I grow can survive Minnesota winters. There are 3 sisters that at least one of them visit Colonial Beach every year. One of the 3 came by today so her daughter could meet Walker and mentioned that the cactus that one of them took home several years ago is still growing in Faribault Minnesota. I'm not sure which plants they took home that year so I'm supposed to get a pic and hopefully can identify it. If it can survive a Minnesota winter it maybe could live just about anywhere.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I can’t help this.. but “ASSAWOMAN” ???



I was thinking the same thing!!!! ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> My dad had bought a brand new Tracker V hull for gulf fishing 3 years ago.. he absolutely LOVED that boat and we have 2 yrs of memories on it.. now that he’s gone, it’s mine.. I am educating myself on all the bells and whistles and I’ll never be able to sell it.. we are taking it on the “annual fishing trip” back to the same place, and the same fishing cabin this year.. My birthday is always close to Father’s Day and that’s usually when we go but i booked it in July this year.. it will be hard no matter what but I feel that it’s really important!


Those Tracker V-hulls are nice. I look at them with envy whenever I go to Bass pro. I can see the importance, for the memories and to make more great memories.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> My dad had bought a brand new Tracker V hull for gulf fishing 3 years ago.. he absolutely LOVED that boat and we have 2 yrs of memories on it.. now that he’s gone, it’s mine.. I am educating myself on all the bells and whistles and I’ll never be able to sell it.. we are taking it on the “annual fishing trip” back to the same place, and the same fishing cabin this year.. My birthday is always close to Father’s Day and that’s usually when we go but i booked it in July this year.. it will be hard no matter what but I feel that it’s really important!


Those V hulls are so much better than the bass boats. Of course you have a deeper draft so your limited in the shallows but your stability is off the charts. In a 16' V hull on the James River a friend and I were on the river with a container ship came through. It was a smaller one, but still had a 20' draft. It was like riding a bronco, but that boat fought it. Your dad bought a boat for the long haul! Enjoy


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
It's still very warm but quite cloudy here today and there may be a drop of rain later. 
I don't mind that and the wildlife needs it. 
It also keeps the hills damp - with the kids being off school this week and some teenagers up to all sorts of mischief, hill fires are a real risk. 
Lola is looking for breakfast so I'd better go and see to his lordship. 
Have a good day!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a WalMart mulch run. We have two days before the Rehab House hits the market. Wifey met with the Realtor yesterday and he said it would be good to do and it will add that much more of a finished look to the deck. So, 20 two cubic ft bags loaded. Now, off to unload & spread. Luckily WalMart always has good prices.

Luckily it’s about 70 & overcast. Next week starts 90 degree temps.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Those V hulls are so much better than the bass boats. Of course you have a deeper draft so your limited in the shallows but your stability is off the charts. In a 16' V hull on the James River a friend and I were on the river with a container ship came through. It was a smaller one, but still had a 20' draft. It was like riding a bronco, but that boat fought it. Your dad bought a boat for the long haul! Enjoy



For just one second I was acting like a lady today...
So when I read your post here all I saw were words like this : cicisivichsvfovlbhojaaicivnai do mzksigivizm jshfnhoc anfobixkcjd dab kendo clsmci Kwai I kdjfcl boat.. fkgiskrivkzk Ave is Hsc ... ??

Didn’t understand ANY of it! 
Just figured it was sexy man talk about boats.... and dinghies ️??

I had to slap myself back to the girl I really am and read it again! 
Back to Wiping my nose on my sleeve...?
Now it all makes sense!!!!
Wow! I am shocked that a cargo ship (while small) is still a much bigger size than a boat! ? No??

And.... ehh em .... 
what the he**. is a V-Hull???
and why does it give you a deeper draft??
Sounds kinky to me?
Moderators????.....
Are you reading this stuff!??

You leave my “limited shallows” alone kind Sir! ?
I don’t want them hanging down around my ankles when I am older!!!

What kinda “boat talk” is this?????

YVOOOOOONNNEE!!!!!!!
MAAAAAGGGGGIIIIEEEEE!!!!
MOOODDERATOOOOORRRRRSSSSS!!!!!
???


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> For just one second I was acting like a lady today...
> So when I read your post here all I saw were words like this : cicisivichsvfovlbhojaaicivnai do mzksigivizm jshfnhoc anfobixkcjd dab kendo clsmci Kwai I kdjfcl boat.. fkgiskrivkzk Ave is Hsc ... ??
> 
> Didn’t understand ANY of it!
> Just figured it was sexy man talk about boats.... and dinghies ️??
> 
> I had to slap myself back to the girl I really am and read it again!
> Back to Wiping my nose on my sleeve...?
> Now it all makes sense!!!!
> Wow! I am shocked that a cargo ship (while small) is still a much bigger size than a boat! ? No??
> 
> And.... ehh em ....
> what the he**. is a V-Hull???
> and why does it give you a deeper draft??
> Sounds kinky to me?
> Moderators????.....
> Are you reading this stuff!??
> 
> You leave my “limited shallows” alone kind Sir! ?
> I don’t want them hanging down around my ankles when I am older!!!
> 
> What kinda “boat talk” is this?????
> 
> YVOOOOOONNNEE!!!!!!!
> MAAAAAGGGGGIIIIEEEEE!!!!
> MOOODDERATOOOOORRRRRSSSSS!!!!!
> ???


It was just manly man talk, Chef. Nothing to get your granny pants out for!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> For just one second I was acting like a lady today...
> So when I read your post here all I saw were words like this : cicisivichsvfovlbhojaaicivnai do mzksigivizm jshfnhoc anfobixkcjd dab kendo clsmci Kwai I kdjfcl boat.. fkgiskrivkzk Ave is Hsc ... ??
> 
> Didn’t understand ANY of it!
> Just figured it was sexy man talk about boats.... and dinghies ️??
> 
> I had to slap myself back to the girl I really am and read it again!
> Back to Wiping my nose on my sleeve...?
> Now it all makes sense!!!!
> Wow! I am shocked that a cargo ship (while small) is still a much bigger size than a boat! ? No??
> 
> And.... ehh em ....
> what the he**. is a V-Hull???
> and why does it give you a deeper draft??
> Sounds kinky to me?
> Moderators????.....
> Are you reading this stuff!??
> 
> You leave my “limited shallows” alone kind Sir! ?
> I don’t want them hanging down around my ankles when I am older!!!
> 
> What kinda “boat talk” is this?????
> 
> YVOOOOOONNNEE!!!!!!!
> MAAAAAGGGGGIIIIEEEEE!!!!
> MOOODDERATOOOOORRRRRSSSSS!!!!!
> ???


Silly girl trying to act like a lady ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> For just one second I was acting like a lady today...
> So when I read your post here all I saw were words like this : cicisivichsvfovlbhojaaicivnai do mzksigivizm jshfnhoc anfobixkcjd dab kendo clsmci Kwai I kdjfcl boat.. fkgiskrivkzk Ave is Hsc ... ??
> 
> Didn’t understand ANY of it!
> Just figured it was sexy man talk about boats.... and dinghies ️??
> 
> I had to slap myself back to the girl I really am and read it again!
> Back to Wiping my nose on my sleeve...?
> Now it all makes sense!!!!
> Wow! I am shocked that a cargo ship (while small) is still a much bigger size than a boat! ? No??
> 
> And.... ehh em ....
> what the he**. is a V-Hull???
> and why does it give you a deeper draft??
> Sounds kinky to me?
> Moderators????.....
> Are you reading this stuff!??
> 
> You leave my “limited shallows” alone kind Sir! ?
> I don’t want them hanging down around my ankles when I am older!!!
> 
> What kinda “boat talk” is this?????
> 
> YVOOOOOONNNEE!!!!!!!
> MAAAAAGGGGGIIIIEEEEE!!!!
> MOOODDERATOOOOORRRRRSSSSS!!!!!
> ???


Dangggg... and I thought I was bad ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> For just one second I was acting like a lady today...
> So when I read your post here all I saw were words like this : cicisivichsvfovlbhojaaicivnai do mzksigivizm jshfnhoc anfobixkcjd dab kendo clsmci Kwai I kdjfcl boat.. fkgiskrivkzk Ave is Hsc ... ??
> 
> Didn’t understand ANY of it!
> Just figured it was sexy man talk about boats.... and dinghies ️??
> 
> I had to slap myself back to the girl I really am and read it again!
> Back to Wiping my nose on my sleeve...?
> Now it all makes sense!!!!
> Wow! I am shocked that a cargo ship (while small) is still a much bigger size than a boat! ? No??
> 
> And.... ehh em ....
> what the he**. is a V-Hull???
> and why does it give you a deeper draft??
> Sounds kinky to me?
> Moderators????.....
> Are you reading this stuff!??
> 
> You leave my “limited shallows” alone kind Sir! ?
> I don’t want them hanging down around my ankles when I am older!!!
> 
> What kinda “boat talk” is this?????
> 
> YVOOOOOONNNEE!!!!!!!
> MAAAAAGGGGGIIIIEEEEE!!!!
> MOOODDERATOOOOORRRRRSSSSS!!!!!
> ???


I could play off of this post. But I will leave it alone. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well I fired my hematologist today. He was new because my last 2, one had died and one had retired. When I went in for my checkup. The PA came in first and during her questions she asked if I was taking my coumadin correctly? I said of course, my wife makes sure I take my meds correctly. Then the doctor came in looked at my charts and asked if I was taking my meds correctly because my blood levels are not consistent. I told him the same thing about Rose making sure I take my meds. He questioned me again later on in a way of accusations that I was not telling the truth. After a long wait in the waiting room and the ride there. My pain level was high. So I exploded and told him to get f##ked and a few other comments. Then Rose and I left with me ranting all the way out of the building. Not one of my finest moments.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I fired my hematologist today. He was new because my last 2, one had died and one had retired. When I went in for my checkup. The PA came in first and during her questions she asked if I was taking my coumadin correctly? I said of course, my wife makes sure I take my meds correctly. Then the doctor came in looked at my charts and asked if I was taking my meds correctly because my blood levels are not consistent. I told him the same thing about Rose making sure I take my meds. He questioned me again later on in a way of accusations that I was not telling the truth. After a long wait in the waiting room and the ride there. My pain level was high. So I exploded and told him to get f##ked and a few other comments. Then Rose and I left with me ranting all the way out of the building. Not one of my finest moments.


I wish I could run my mouth like you. I'm still dealing with colitis and the er didn't have my drugs correct and they're in the same network. I think I was overdosed on d3. Good thing I can read. If the er had the correct info I probably would have had some answers by now.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some interesting turtle/tortoise items from our Canadian friends









Turtle Nest Protector | Georgian Bay Biosphere


Turtle nests make easy targets for natural predators. As a result many nests are lost each year contributing to declines in turtle populations. Help protect turtle eggs with a nest protector!



www.gbbr.ca


----------



## EllieMay

Don’t d


Ray--Opo said:


> Well I fired my hematologist today. He was new because my last 2, one had died and one had retired. When I went in for my checkup. The PA came in first and during her questions she asked if I was taking my coumadin correctly? I said of course, my wife makes sure I take my meds correctly. Then the doctor came in looked at my charts and asked if I was taking my meds correctly because my blood levels are not consistent. I told him the same thing about Rose making sure I take my meds. He questioned me again later on in a way of accusations that I was not telling the truth. After a long wait in the waiting room and the ride there. My pain level was high. So I exploded and told him to get f##ked and a few other comments. Then Rose and I left with me ranting all the way out of the building. Not one of my finest moments.


don’t worry about it! You deserve a doctor who cares and listens.. after all, you’ve been going through that longer than they have!


----------



## EllieMay

Ring ding ding da ding da ding da ding ? 
what did the fox say??

one of my three kits welcoming me home today. They have denned in my pasture this year again and will soon be ready to leave. I usually get about two weeks of watching them play once they are big enough to come out and then they hit the road mother fox and Ready are fast friends! She can often be seen sitting next to him as he waits for feed by my tack room.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Some interesting turtle/tortoise items from our Canadian friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Nest Protector | Georgian Bay Biosphere
> 
> 
> Turtle nests make easy targets for natural predators. As a result many nests are lost each year contributing to declines in turtle populations. Help protect turtle eggs with a nest protector!
> 
> 
> 
> www.gbbr.ca


Poor turtles have all sorts of problems. I saw something on tv recently about how global warming is affecting the temps of sand/soil which then affects the success of turtles eggs.
I'm sure I've read on TFO how the higher temps also affects gender, so if the eggs do hatch you could end up with too many males or females.
In some places, when they've dug themselves out of the nest at night, the hatchlings also have the confusion caused by electric lighting near beaches which they head for instead of the sea so get lost and taken by predators.
They have lot to deal with 
Good job they have people looking out for them.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I fired my hematologist today. He was new because my last 2, one had died and one had retired. When I went in for my checkup. The PA came in first and during her questions she asked if I was taking my coumadin correctly? I said of course, my wife makes sure I take my meds correctly. Then the doctor came in looked at my charts and asked if I was taking my meds correctly because my blood levels are not consistent. I told him the same thing about Rose making sure I take my meds. He questioned me again later on in a way of accusations that I was not telling the truth. After a long wait in the waiting room and the ride there. My pain level was high. So I exploded and told him to get f##ked and a few other comments. Then Rose and I left with me ranting all the way out of the building. Not one of my finest moments.


I'm not a doctor but common sense tells me that unless there was exactly the same interval between taking the meds and having blood work done each time then there could be differences, so he needs to allow for that. Also what have you to gain by not telling the truth? Seems to me he needs to think before he starts casting aspersions.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I wish I could run my mouth like you. I'm still dealing with colitis and the er didn't have my drugs correct and they're in the same network. I think I was overdosed on d3. Good thing I can read. If the er had the correct info I probably would have had some answers by now.??


Oh that's to bad. Hope it gets figured out.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Don’t d
> 
> don’t worry about it! You deserve a doctor who cares and listens.. after all, you’ve been going through that longer than they have!


I have a appointment with my primary doctor fri. I am going to ask her if she can deal with my coumadin and my blood levels. I go twice a week for blood to be taken to monitor my levels. I have never got a call to make adjustments. My dad went thru the same thing. Sometimes within a hr from being home from giving blood. The doctors office would be calling. Telling him to adjust the med. I complained to the doctor about that also. I said you accuse me of not doing my part. Where have been your phone calls to me? If my levels were wrong.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I fired my hematologist today. He was new because my last 2, one had died and one had retired. When I went in for my checkup. The PA came in first and during her questions she asked if I was taking my coumadin correctly? I said of course, my wife makes sure I take my meds correctly. Then the doctor came in looked at my charts and asked if I was taking my meds correctly because my blood levels are not consistent. I told him the same thing about Rose making sure I take my meds. He questioned me again later on in a way of accusations that I was not telling the truth. After a long wait in the waiting room and the ride there. My pain level was high. So I exploded and told him to get f##ked and a few other comments. Then Rose and I left with me ranting all the way out of the building. Not one of my finest moments.


Much, much better to get it out to the person it's meant for in this kind of situation then to fume on it for days, especially at your kind of pain levels, Ray. Did Rose walk with you or 20' away so people wouldn't think she was with you?

Hubby has done that to me when i'm cussing out adults riding their bicycles on the sidewalk when there's a perfectly good bike lane to ride in. I'm out in the country now. I'm better.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a doctor but common sense tells me that unless there was exactly the same interval between taking the meds and having blood work done each time then there could be differences, so he needs to allow for that. Also what have you to gain by not telling the truth? Seems to me he needs to think before he starts casting aspersions.


I go twice a week to give blood. So he could monitor my blood levels. I never heard from him to adjust my meds. Makes me wonder if he was doing his job.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Much, much better to get it out to the person it's meant for in this kind of situation then to fume on it for days, especially at your kind of pain levels, Ray. Did Rose walk with you or 20' away so people wouldn't think she was with you?
> 
> Hubby has done that to me when i'm cussing out adults riding their bicycles on the sidewalk when there's a perfectly good bike lane to ride in. I'm out in the country now. I'm better.


She got to the door pretty quick. But she stayed and held the door open for me. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I fired my hematologist today. He was new because my last 2, one had died and one had retired. When I went in for my checkup. The PA came in first and during her questions she asked if I was taking my coumadin correctly? I said of course, my wife makes sure I take my meds correctly. Then the doctor came in looked at my charts and asked if I was taking my meds correctly because my blood levels are not consistent. I told him the same thing about Rose making sure I take my meds. He questioned me again later on in a way of accusations that I was not telling the truth. After a long wait in the waiting room and the ride there. My pain level was high. So I exploded and told him to get f##ked and a few other comments. Then Rose and I left with me ranting all the way out of the building. Not one of my finest moments.



Good for you Ray!!!! 
YOU WERE RIGHT!
My mom HAD a doctor that sent her for all these X-rays and MRIs..and 
A month later she went back for something different and he told her she needed X-rays and MRIs . She told him she had them done a month ago and he refused to believe her and wrote another prescription for them. When the nurse came in she asked her to tell him that she had gotten them already and when the nurse said 
“Why yes doctor she had them done last month. Didn’t you LOOK at her chart?”
When I found this out I could have killed this man!!! 
Never again will he get his hands on MY mom! 
What happened to all the good doctors out there?? 
They seem to be lacking in sense lately??


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Not as sunny today but dry and warm.
The best thing about today is that the nasty neighbours have gone away!!?
Don't know how long for but even a couple of days is respite. 
Hope everyone has a good Thursday!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Not as sunny today but dry and warm.
> The best thing about today is that the nasty neighbours have gone away!!?
> Don't know how long for but even a couple of days is respite.
> Hope everyone has a good Thursday!!!


Good morning!!!! I am so excited for your peace time for as long as it lasts! It’s cool here this morning but I am sure it will warm quickly.. I will work from home today and attempt to get some of my yard and household Maintenence done at the same time.. I have gotten a list and pricing from our local dump (tip, I think you call it ) and I need to get some things sorted and loaded to go there!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I fired my hematologist today. He was new because my last 2, one had died and one had retired. When I went in for my checkup. The PA came in first and during her questions she asked if I was taking my coumadin correctly? I said of course, my wife makes sure I take my meds correctly. Then the doctor came in looked at my charts and asked if I was taking my meds correctly because my blood levels are not consistent. I told him the same thing about Rose making sure I take my meds. He questioned me again later on in a way of accusations that I was not telling the truth. After a long wait in the waiting room and the ride there. My pain level was high. So I exploded and told him to get f##ked and a few other comments. Then Rose and I left with me ranting all the way out of the building. Not one of my finest moments.


Ray on a daily basis I see medical professionals that are far less than that! Besides manners should be 2 years of medical school!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those interested, here’s a short video of the Assawoman kayaking trip.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And by special request.






They are so cute & cuddly.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not sure if i added this one.


----------



## EllieMay

@Lyn W 

i attempted to lure my flock into the lake by kayak.. i got them in the water... but they wouldn’t leave where their feet couldn’t touch the bottom.... baby steps!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a doctor but common sense tells me that unless there was exactly the same interval between taking the meds and having blood work done each time then there could be differences, so he needs to allow for that. Also what have you to gain by not telling the truth? Seems to me he needs to think before he starts casting aspersions.


Amen to that. If my er doctor had had correct info on what calcium and D3 I was taking she may have run a blood test for that. I'm sick of them having boo-boos on me. Ray said exactly what he should have.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Poor turtles have all sorts of problems. I saw something on tv recently about how global warming is affecting the temps of sand/soil which then affects the success of turtles eggs.
> I'm sure I've read on TFO how the higher temps also affects gender, so if the eggs do hatch you could end up with too many males or females.
> In some places, when they've dug themselves out of the nest at night, the hatchlings also have the confusion caused by electric lighting near beaches which they head for instead of the sea so get lost and taken by predators.
> They have lot to deal with
> Good job they have people looking out for them.


Yes and I've heard recently how the night lights of city buildings during migration is killing thousands of birds. The upside of this is that many of those cities are turning the lights out during the migration period because some people are trying to make people aware of that.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> @Lyn W
> 
> i attempted to lure my flock into the lake by kayak.. i got them in the water... but they wouldn’t leave where their feet couldn’t touch the bottom.... baby steps!! ?
> View attachment 326452
> View attachment 326453
> View attachment 326454
> View attachment 326455



Great pix. Nice that your Lotus & Water Hyacinth are already blooming!


----------



## Maro2Bear

For those looking for ten minutes of cicada symphony, here you go. Our area is a buzz with cicadas in all stages.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> For those looking for ten minutes of cicada symphony, here you go. Our area is a buzz with cicadas in all stages.


I think I heard a toad in there trying to put his 2cents in that too.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> And by special request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute & cuddly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326449
> 
> 
> View attachment 326451



Wooooooowwwww!!!!
They are everywhere!!!
Do you get them on your clothes walking inside sometimes?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> And by special request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute & cuddly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chefdenoel10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooooowwwww!!!!
> They are everywhere!!!
> Do you get them on your clothes walking inside sometimes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326449
> 
> 
> View attachment 326451
Click to expand...


THANK YOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!
I will sleep with this tonight and loop it over and over!!!! ??????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure if i added this one.
> 
> View attachment 326456



????
They look like they were two kids caught by their parents right before they.... ?
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> @Lyn W
> 
> i attempted to lure my flock into the lake by kayak.. i got them in the water... but they wouldn’t leave where their feet couldn’t touch the bottom.... baby steps!! ?
> View attachment 326452
> View attachment 326453
> View attachment 326454
> View attachment 326455



Sooooo beautiful..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> For those looking for ten minutes of cicada symphony, here you go. Our area is a buzz with cicadas in all stages.



Oh my God!
This is PERFECT!!!!!
That sound is AMAZING!
It must be deafening if you are right there!
Do you hear that day AND nightly ??
In the beginning it sounded as if one was being electrocuted!!!
Or was he just .... well.... Finnishing up his business?? ?
and toward the end of the video I must say,... Mother Nature sure doesn’t make it easy for them to meet and mingle by blowing that bush around so violently!
Why, how ever did they stay “attached”? ?? (if ya know what I mean...)

I’m sure they found a way.....?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I think I heard a toad in there trying to put his 2cents in that too.?



Not a toad, that was up close noise from Cicadas that were crawling all over the camera that I had hanging in the woods.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wooooooowwwww!!!!
> They are everywhere!!!
> Do you get them on your clothes walking inside sometimes?



Yes...all over the place. They are very clumsy flyers, changing direction with the wind... in the house, garage, cars too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fingers crossed - our “Rehab House” went on-line this morning. It’s out there for any one of you to purchase! Hoping for a quick sale so we can get back to normal life. Kayaking & gardening.


----------



## Blackdog1714

First brine of the year. Not true pickling, but it will last a long time in the fridge! Live the pickling cukes so muck better than the regular ones!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> And by special request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute & cuddly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326449
> 
> 
> View attachment 326451


We have non here this year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

@Maro2Bear 
Mark I took your suggestions a few yrs ago on this plant.
Look how far its come! Leaves are full and the flowers are so colorful. 
I guess I am doing something right. ???????????????????


----------



## Cathie G

I


Maro2Bear said:


> Not a toad, that was up close noise from Cicadas that were crawling all over the camera that I had hanging in the woods.


I listened again and this time It didn't sound the same. I could have sworn I heard a toad.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> First brine of the year. Not true pickling, but it will last a long time in the fridge! Live the pickling cukes so muck better than the regular ones!


I enjoy doing that way too. With slivered onions. The last time I had pickling cukes was probably in the 70's when we grew some ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> And by special request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute & cuddly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326449
> 
> 
> View attachment 326451


The eyes are crazy. I don't recall their eyes being red here.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> First brine of the year. Not true pickling, but it will last a long time in the fridge! Live the pickling cukes so muck better than the regular ones!


Yum!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Fingers crossed - our “Rehab House” went on-line this morning. It’s out there for any one of you to purchase! Hoping for a quick sale so we can get back to normal life. Kayaking & gardening.


Good luck for a quick sale.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Had my primary doctor appointment today. She will be taking over my blood results. Next week when I go to give blood. I will tell them to only send results to her.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> @Maro2Bear
> Mark I took your suggestions a few yrs ago on this plant.
> Look how far its come! Leaves are full and the flowers are so colorful.
> I guess I am doing something right. ???????????????????
> View attachment 326548



Omg!!!
A hydrangea in Florida????
Hooowwww Coooool!!!!! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Took a little back road trip waiting for grocery pickup and saw nature. Completely forgot to hold the turtle far away from body and luckily I have wet wipes/towels in the truck! What a bladder. Got stuck in the roadway on the upper portion of the creek/run off zone


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Fingers crossed - our “Rehab House” went on-line this morning. It’s out there for any one of you to purchase! Hoping for a quick sale so we can get back to normal life. Kayaking & gardening.


Good luck for a quick sale, houses in the UK are selling within days of being on the market .


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's still bright and sunny here hope all is good in your corners. 
Had a busy day on the garden yesterday trimming a laurel shrub and painting an old garden bench - just have the wrought iron work to paint black now, which will be fiddly. 
My frog pond (an old shabby container they moved into) needs some disguising. They love it and I now have at least 5 permanent residents, but it needs some 'landscaping' work around it. 
So I'd better get on. 
Have a good Saturday
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's still bright and sunny here hope all is good in your corners.
> Had a busy day on the garden yesterday trimming a laurel shrub and painting an old garden bench - just have the wrought iron work to paint black now, which will be fiddly.
> My frog pond (an old shabby container they moved into) needs some disguising. They love it and I now have at least 5 permanent residents, but it needs some 'landscaping' work around it.
> So I'd better get on.
> Have a good Saturday
> TTFN


Good morning... let’s see some pictures when complete please


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's still bright and sunny here hope all is good in your corners.
> Had a busy day on the garden yesterday trimming a laurel shrub and painting an old garden bench - just have the wrought iron work to paint black now, which will be fiddly.
> My frog pond (an old shabby container they moved into) needs some disguising. They love it and I now have at least 5 permanent residents, but it needs some 'landscaping' work around it.
> So I'd better get on.
> Have a good Saturday
> TTFN



Lucky frogs! It’s going to be in the 90’s for a good stretch now. I could use a froggie pool to cool off. Ogh, humid too. It’s 70% humidity already, prob drop as the sun burns it off.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our view out the front door this morning. Feel free to share your out the door scene...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Had my primary doctor appointment today. She will be taking over my blood results. Next week when I go to give blood. I will tell them to only send results to her.


I have a disease that has blood draws monthly, had it for several years. My PCP sends a referral in to the hospital lab, I go 2.5 miles to the lab and get stabbed, then home. Seniors are treated differently...check this out...
10:30 appt. I arrive at 10:15 with a good book. I open the book and...I'm called in...4 minutes and there is the damn doctor in full Hazmat gear. No time to get into the book. But I'm having a problem with my hearing aids and I just can't hear or understand after hi Maggie.
I don't know what to do about it. BUT...he believes that too much wait time stresses the senior so we are treated differently.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Im already taking a break from “gardening”....it’s just humid & bright sunshine. I better rethink moving to Florida.....

ps - Rehab House has 10 scheduled appointments so far. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good luck for a quick sale, houses in the UK are selling within days of being on the market .



Knock on wood, fingers crossed, & all that jazz. ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our view out the front door this morning. Feel free to share your out the door scene...
> 
> View attachment 326578


Looking out my front door isn't nearly as pretty as yours. All I can see is my driveway with eight or ten ant hills that have Swerve artificial sweetener around them:


----------



## Lyn W

I've just noticed Lola has a problem with his right eye, it was fine this morning and I don't know if he's scratched it or got something in it wile he's been out grazing, but when he closes it there seems to be a white lump in the front corner (cornea maybe?). I can't see anything stuck in it.
I've gently rinsed it with some saline solution, but does anyone know what would be a good eye cream I could use on it? The chances of finding a vet open here on a Saturday afternoon are very slim so any I could buy from a pharmacy would be my best bet of treating it today rather than wait until Monday.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Our view out the front door this morning. Feel free to share your out the door scene...
> 
> View attachment 326578


Mine is not near as pretty as yours!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I've just noticed Lola has a problem with his right eye, it was fine this morning and I don't know if he's scratched it or got something in it wile he's been out grazing, but when he closes it there seems to be a white lump in the front corner (cornea maybe?). I can't see anything stuck in it.
> I've gently rinsed it with some saline solution, but does anyone know what would be a good eye cream I could use on it? The chances of finding a vet open here on a Saturday afternoon are very slim so any I could buy from a pharmacy would be my best bet of treating it today rather than wait until Monday.


I don’t know if it would be the same where you are but our local farm amd garden stores carry an opthamalic gel for animals.. I use it religiously on Cinder amd sometimes on Ready when his allergies are bad.. I think I saw a version in Walmart as well..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Mine is not near as pretty as yours!
> View attachment 326595



But you have a LAKE!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know if it would be the same where you are but our local farm amd garden stores carry an opthamalic gel for animals.. I use it religiously on Cinder amd sometimes on Ready when his allergies are bad.. I think I saw a version in Walmart as well..
> View attachment 326596


Thanks Heather, I'll google it and see if there's a version available n the UK.
It actually already looks better already since I flushed it with saline so maybe whatever was causing it has come out, but just in case I'll see if I can get that.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Mine is not near as pretty as yours!
> View attachment 326595


And you are a freakin show off!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> But you have a LAKE!


Yeah huh! Damn!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> But you have a LAKE!


Well yes.. I think I take that for granted because I grew up on a lake.. I am very ready to NOT live on a lake... my favorite view is the grown up part of the pasture where the foxes play and the does are grazing.. there will be baby deer soon!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> And you are a freakin show off!!!


Am NOT!!!


----------



## EllieMay

@maggie3fan , Now this is me showing off..


Pickles is 3 now.. picked up at the size of a 1/2 dollar coin. He’s beautiful.. but not very nice.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> @maggie3fan , Now this is me showing off..
> View attachment 326615
> 
> Pickles is 3 now.. picked up at the size of a 1/2 dollar coin. He’s beautiful.. but not very nice.


Is he aggressive?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> @maggie3fan , Now this is me showing off..
> View attachment 326615
> 
> Pickles is 3 now.. picked up at the size of a 1/2 dollar coin. He’s beautiful.. but not very nice.


Like a big puppy dog!

Our Ms Sully is in her nightbox staying out of the heat/sun.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Took a little back road trip waiting for grocery pickup and saw nature. Completely forgot to hold the turtle far away from body and luckily I have wet wipes/towels in the truck! What a bladder. Got stuck in the roadway on the upper portion of the creek/run off zone


Yep turtles don't like to fly ?it scares the pee out of em. It's like turning on a fire hose. An acquaintance found out the hard way in front of me so I took the warning. Daisy May a little boxie I rehomed always went outside on a pillow or in a bucket. Sapphire doesn't mind though.?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Is he aggressive?


Borderline... he’s a Hisser.. he used to charge at me and one time I put him on his back for it.. Remember, you cautioned me about that so his stomach wouldn’t twist.. he has never done it again though. He just isn’t friendly..


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Like a big puppy dog!
> 
> Our Ms Sully is in her nightbox staying out of the heat/sun.


Toretto and Crusher as well... they peak out their doors..


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> @maggie3fan , Now this is me showing off..
> View attachment 326615
> 
> Pickles is 3 now.. picked up at the size of a 1/2 dollar coin. He’s beautiful.. but not very nice.


That gular sure looks male to me


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Like a big puppy dog!
> 
> Our Ms Sully is in her nightbox staying out of the heat/sun.


Our temps dropped and we've had some rain. Lola must have known it was on the way because he's spent most of the evening in his hide....only coming out to eat. 
(His eye seems to be back to normal)


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our temps dropped and we've had some rain. Lola must have known it was on the way because he's spent most of the evening in his hide....only coming out to eat.
> (His eye seems to be back to normal)


It's good to know that normal saline can help too. I always keep flukers repti rinse around for that problem. But I don't like to use it if it gets old. I just think since they live on the dirt it's really easy to get something in their eyes.?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That gular sure looks male to me


Yes Mam... all three of mine are very confirmed males... lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> That gular sure looks male to me


Oh watch out for my sister...the sex exchanger!!! You are told you bought a male, but my sis will tell you it's female. I think that's one way she gets to poke fun at people lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

*I have proof the world is ending! Plywood is now more expensive than PVC sheets *​




​Hover Image to Zoom

1/2 in. x 48 in. x 8 ft. White PVC Trim​
894

(118)Write a ReviewQuestions & Answers (159)
Intown (richmond) Store
13 in stock
Aisle 17, Bay 010Text to Me

Hard surface protects against dents and weather damage
Fire-retardant vinyl material protects against rot and termites
Durable vinyl material for exterior or interior use
See More Details
*$85.35*

​





Hover Image to Zoom
Top Rated
23/32 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. BC Sanded Pine Plywood​
3950

(558)Write a ReviewQuestions & Answers (60)

Plywood panel can be used with interior and exterior applications
Panel has a smooth and sanded face
Simple to cut and fasten
See More Details
*$87.38*
Limit 90 per order


----------



## Maggie3fan

Here as well...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Feels like we may have a thunder storm here, very warm but some dark clouds looming.
I hope we do - in spite of some rain yesterday we need something more to clear the air.
Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> *I have proof the world is ending! Plywood is now more expensive than PVC sheets *​​
> 
> 
> ​Hover Image to Zoom
> 
> 1/2 in. x 48 in. x 8 ft. White PVC Trim​
> 894
> (118)Write a ReviewQuestions & Answers (159)
> Intown (richmond) Store
> 13 in stock
> Aisle 17, Bay 010Text to Me
> 
> Hard surface protects against dents and weather damage
> Fire-retardant vinyl material protects against rot and termites
> Durable vinyl material for exterior or interior use
> See More Details
> *$85.35*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hover Image to Zoom
> Top Rated
> 23/32 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. BC Sanded Pine Plywood​
> 3950
> (558)Write a ReviewQuestions & Answers (60)
> 
> Plywood panel can be used with interior and exterior applications
> Panel has a smooth and sanded face
> Simple to cut and fasten
> See More Details
> *$87.38*
> Limit 90 per order



Wow.....topsy turvy. Never would expect that!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another hot day expected here. We made a quick trip over to the Rehab House early to tidy things, turn lights on, sweep cicadas, water the potted zinnia we have on the deck.

On the short back road ride over, found a very very large Red Slider sat in the middle of the road. A good 12” long. A quick stop, I picked it up & squish...a massive release of urine! Yep...a long spray. Luckily nothing on me...
Released into the water-filled ditch that leads to the stream. ? First save of the year.

Over at the house - the Robins are growing & growing.




And back at the home front, the banana tree is loving the heat & humidity!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot again.....


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot again.....
> 
> View attachment 326656


Far too hot for me - it's been about 72F in my garden and I couldn't stay out long in that. ?
Thunderstorm didn't arrive in this area.
Lola has had some good grazing and basking time today but still prefers to stay just by the door rather than on his grassy patch.


----------



## Maggie3fan

wow...great photos!!! we are overcast and 63 degrees. Last week was 80...go figure


----------



## EllieMay

I bought new screen doors to replace the busted ones in my back doors.. I’ve been out staining them and it’s muggy!!!! It rained most of the day but the sun is blaring now!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I bought new screen doors to replace the busted ones in my back doors.. I’ve been out staining them and it’s muggy!!!! It rained most of the day but the sun is blaring now!


And we're supposed to get your leftovers tomorrow. It was hot at 88f and humid but then a nice little breeze is starting to blow through now. I'm supposed to get a new washer and dryer delivery tomorrow. We'll see what happens


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Far too hot for me - it's been about 72F in my garden and I couldn't stay out long in that. ?
> Thunderstorm didn't arrive in this area.
> Lola has had some good grazing and basking time today but still prefers to stay just by the door rather than on his grassy patch.


I would be freezing at 72f and need leggings and a long sleeve shirt. Even 80's doesn't get to hot if the humidity is low.?


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Far too hot for me - it's been about 72F in my garden and I couldn't stay out long in that. ?
> Thunderstorm didn't arrive in this area.
> Lola has had some good grazing and basking time today but still prefers to stay just by the door rather than on his grassy patch.


I find that interesting--anticipation that bad weather is coming? Or some days never materialize like you thought they would?


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> I find that interesting--anticipation that bad weather is coming? Or some days never materialize like you thought they would?


I guess my comment is "do torts know/sense more about weather than the weather reports"? I think i've seen more than one report about torts who don't venture out just because weather.gov says it's going to be a "nice" day. Do torts have a better weather radar?


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> I guess my comment is "do torts know/sense more about weather than the weather reports"? I think i've seen more than one report about torts who don't venture out just because weather.gov says it's going to be a "nice" day. Do torts have a better weather radar?


I don't have any scientific evidence for this, but I think torts do have some sort of built in barometer, maybe they can sense air pressure, but he definitely is more likely to spend time in his hide on colder or wetter days. 

As for staying near the door I don't think that's anything to do with weather, it may be a security issue. He likes to wander in and out of his room and panics of he can't.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's cooler here today at about 60F with some hazy sunshine.
I'm going to rearrange a bedroom today so I'll see you later.
Have a good Monday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Many many cicadas, high heat & humidity is the theme to my day. Front section of the garage door, under the night light, was crawling with Cicadas this morning.

Need to catch up on some gardening chores that I slacked off on during the House Rehab project.

Happy Monday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Garden this morning before the plants wilt in the baking sun. Hostas, Astilbe and more.


----------



## EllieMay

I 


Jan A said:


> I guess my comment is "do torts know/sense more about weather than the weather reports"? I think i've seen more than one report about torts who don't venture out just because weather.gov says it's going to be a "nice" day. Do torts have a better weather radar?


I think all animals have a better sense of weather than we do.. it looks like they can smell and ”feel” impending changes..


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I’m jealous that the Cicadas haven’t made it this far south yet.. ill be working from home today on the dreaded computer... I will do this a lot this summer so that my son can mostly stay home.. he has a daycare but I hate for him to have to go unless I just can’t avoid it.. haven’t checked the weather forecast but it looks bright so far.. 

happy Monday all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok folks - Rehab House update. 

House went on the market Friday morning. Multiple showings over the weekend, three solid offers all way above the asking price. ?

So, signing the papers here in an hour or two. Have to love DocuSign.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks - Rehab House update.
> 
> House went on the market Friday morning. Multiple showings over the weekend, three solid offers all way above the asking price. ?
> 
> So, signing the papers here in an hour or two. Have to love DocuSign.


that is awesome.. hard work paying off! I am very happy for you and Wifey!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Many many cicadas, high heat & humidity is the theme to my day. Front section of the garage door, under the night light, was crawling with Cicadas this morning.
> 
> Need to catch up on some gardening chores that I slacked off on during the House Rehab project.
> 
> Happy Monday


What happens to all these cicadas after breeding?
I'm sure a lot are eaten by birds etc or killed by vehicles and people but do the rest just naturally die off?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks - Rehab House update.
> 
> House went on the market Friday morning. Multiple showings over the weekend, three solid offers all way above the asking price. ?
> 
> So, signing the papers here in an hour or two. Have to love DocuSign.


Congratulations!!
All your hard work paid off.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> that is awesome.. hard work paying off! I am very happy for you and Wifey!



Yes! Thanks & like that, the contract is all completed & signed by buyers & sellers. Best thing....buyers are buying as is, “no inspection” & w/o seeing other offers, added another 5k onto the purchase price.

So, we are all happy really.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> What happens to all these cicadas after breeding?
> I'm sure a lot are eaten by birds etc or killed by vehicles and people but do the rest just naturally die off?



Yes. They are basically singing their hearts away attracting mates. They mate, females go back down and deposit eggs, the hatched larvae stay underground for 17 years.

But, all the ones up flying about....will die soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes! Thanks & like that, the contract is all completed & signed by buyers & sellers. Best thing....buyers are buying as is, “no inspection” & w/o seeing other offers, added another 5k onto the purchase price.
> 
> So, we are all happy really.


They must have really wanted it - that's a big weight off your shoulders with that gone.
How long does it usually take before you hand the keys over?
Houses are selling quickly in the UK at the moment but it takes at least a couple of months in the UK before completion.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> They must have really wanted it - that's a big weight off your shoulders with that gone.
> How long does it usually take before you hand the keys over?
> Houses are selling quickly in the UK at the moment but it takes at least a couple of months in the UK before completion.



Settlement date proposed as 9 July. So, a month.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok folks - Rehab House update.
> 
> House went on the market Friday morning. Multiple showings over the weekend, three solid offers all way above the asking price. ?
> 
> So, signing the papers here in an hour or two. Have to love DocuSign.


DocuSign definitely made it VERY easy to buy a house in Oklahoma from Colorado & to sell the Colorado house from Oklahoma!! Congrats a little early. Your timing was excellent!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> DocuSign definitely made it VERY easy to buy a house in Oklahoma from Colorado & to sell the Colorado house from Oklahoma!! Congrats a little early. Your timing was excellent!!



Wifey’s timing really. I had to give up a lot of prime kayaking days. But yes, perfect really. It helped that we were getting tired of the various shenanigans with the renter. A pastor and his wife.....but just ‘cause your a pastor doesn't mean you won’t tell a fib now n then. Won’t pay water bills, etc. it was time to boot them out AND worked perfectly for us.

Last year (or so) we offered to sell them the house “as is” for about 100k LESS than what we just sold it for. I think their loss.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I guess my comment is "do torts know/sense more about weather than the weather reports"? I think i've seen more than one report about torts who don't venture out just because weather.gov says it's going to be a "nice" day. Do torts have a better weather radar?


I think they do and can feel the underground temps. Sapphire starts begging to go outside in mid February when the underground is starting to switch to spring. I actually heard a weatherman state that our true spring begins then.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> They must have really wanted it - that's a big weight off your shoulders with that gone.
> How long does it usually take before you hand the keys over?
> Houses are selling quickly in the UK at the moment but it takes at least a couple of months in the UK before completion.


I keep hearing on the news that it's a seller's market right now.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I’m jealous that the Cicadas haven’t made it this far south yet.. ill be working from home today on the dreaded computer... I will do this a lot this summer so that my son can mostly stay home.. he has a daycare but I hate for him to have to go unless I just can’t avoid it.. haven’t checked the weather forecast but it looks bright so far..
> 
> happy Monday all!


I don't have any cicidas either so far and we used to get quite a lot. A few miles north have them and in a bigger city. It's weird. Happy Monday too.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes! Thanks & like that, the contract is all completed & signed by buyers & sellers. Best thing....buyers are buying as is, “no inspection” & w/o seeing other offers, added another 5k onto the purchase price.
> 
> So, we are all happy really.


It was beautiful from the pictures you posted. You and wifey earned the extra.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Going to be another hot & humid day here in Maryland. I was able to get out the door early & get some time on the water.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Omg!!!
> A hydrangea in Florida????
> Hooowwww Coooool!!!!! ?


Very poor sample. ?? We cant seem to find the right spot in the yard.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Very poor sample. ?? We cant seem to find the right spot in the yard.



Shade, shade, shade & cool.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Going to be another hot & humid day here in Maryland. I was able to get out the door early & get some time on the water.
> 
> View attachment 326781
> 
> 
> View attachment 326782
> 
> 
> View attachment 326783



Maro2Bear...
Is that your back yard?
In the first picture your kayak is sitting on a beach....
Is that your back yard?
Because if it is....
WOW!. That is like stupid coooool!!!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Very poor sample. ?? We cant seem to find the right spot in the yard.



They like some sun and some shade.
(More shad if possible)
At least that’s what I’ve been told.
That is like the only plant I can grow without killing it!! 
You will have no problems with that one I promise you!!!
But you have to put it somewhere and let it take a root. (It takes like three years to establish a “anchor root”.
My mom calls it something but I can’t remember what it was called?? 
Anchor root
Ground root
Something like that.....
When it does it will grow like ... WEEDS!!!
It grows so much and so fast you won’t believe your eyes!!!!! 
Happened to me.
I planted four close together like a dope and now they won’t stop growing!!!
I am constantly trimming them!
But they are beautiful and when you see the beautiful purple flowers popping up left and right you’re gonna be so proud and happy with that plant.
If you want a different color because they can change from blue to pink you just need to add an acid.
Not like battery acid from your car but like acid in the box that sold in plant stores specifically designed for hydrangeas.
Good luck happy planting and I hope you’re feeling better.
thoughts are on you ?










Here's How to Change the Color of Your Hydrangeas


Here's what you need to know about changing hydrangea color.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> They like some sun and some shade.
> (More shad if possible)
> At least that’s what I’ve been told.
> That is like the only plant I can grow without killing it!!
> You will have no problems with that one I promise you!!!
> But you have to put it somewhere and let it take a root. (It takes like three years to establish a “anchor root”.
> My mom calls it something but I can’t remember what it was called??
> Anchor root
> Ground root
> Something like that.....
> When it does it will grow like ... WEEDS!!!
> It grows so much and so fast you won’t believe your eyes!!!!!
> Happened to me.
> I planted four close together like a dope and now they won’t stop growing!!!
> I am constantly trimming them!
> But they are beautiful and when you see the beautiful purple flowers popping up left and right you’re gonna be so proud and happy with that plant.
> If you want a different color because they can change from blue to pink you just need to add an acid.
> Not like battery acid from your car but like acid in the box that sold in plant stores specifically designed for hydrangeas.
> Good luck happy planting and I hope you’re feeling better.
> thoughts are on you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's How to Change the Color of Your Hydrangeas
> 
> 
> Here's what you need to know about changing hydrangea color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasteofhome.com



Maybe you are thinking of the “tap root”...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maro2Bear...
> Is that your back yard?
> In the first picture your kayak is sitting on a beach....
> Is that your back yard?
> Because if it is....
> WOW!. That is like stupid coooool!!!!! ??



Ha....more like @EllieMay ’s back yard..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally. A big old fashioned thunderstorm. Clouds, lightening, thunder and a ton of rain.

And now - sun back out.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally. A big old fashioned thunderstorm. Clouds, lightening, thunder and a ton of rain.
> 
> And now - sun back out.


My favorite kind and then they blow over to the neighbors ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

So the wife and I were playing tennis at Bryan Park when it’s all “bwaap bwaap bwaap”. Then we remembered that walking dead’s World Beyond was filming in the park. Nothing like simulated full auto weapons fire!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Ha....more like @EllieMay ’s back yard..


If my back yard kept going like that, I might just follow it off into the sunset


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally. A big old fashioned thunderstorm. Clouds, lightening, thunder and a ton of rain.
> 
> And now - sun back out.


We may have been in the same place today ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> So the wife and I were playing tennis at Bryan Park when it’s all “bwaap bwaap bwaap”. Then we remembered that walking dead’s World Beyond was filming in the park. Nothing like simulated full auto weapons fire!


How cool is that ? hope you at least got a sneak preview.. one of my daughters would do many chores for that!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe you are thinking of the “tap root”...



YEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!
The famous “tap root”.
You hit the nail on the head Maro2bear!
You smarty pants!! ?
Thank you!!!!!!
That was killing me not to remember..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Ha....more like @EllieMay ’s back yard..



Her backyard is waaayyyyyy too cool and I want to live in a tent there!!! ?
Next to the horse and tortoise.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> We may have been in the same place today ?



Oh..? Was that you both standing next to me?
Although while I was standing quietly a sudden flash of lightning and then.....
BOOOOM! 
The whole place shook!
It had hit something behind me!!!
It sounded exactly like someone had set of a FIREWORK right behind me!!!
My skeleton jumped right outta my body and ran down the street the other way!!
I darn near had to change my pants!! ??
Stupid thunder... I hope no ones house got hit?...


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh..? Was that you both standing next to me?
> Although while I was standing quietly a sudden flash of lightning and then.....
> BOOOOM!
> The whole place shook!
> It had hit something behind me!!!
> It sounded exactly like someone had set of a FIREWORK right behind me!!!
> My skeleton jumped right outta my body and ran down the street the other way!!
> I darn near had to change my pants!! ??
> Stupid thunder... I hope no ones house got hit?...


I remember lying on a beach in Miami years ago just relaxing and probably sleeping off the late night before under the sun and blue sky, when the thunder would just come out of nowhere - I jumped out of my skin several times that holiday! Was a nervous wreck by the time I got home!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Wednesday.
Quite cloudy but still warm here.
Lola is in and out as usual.
Yesterday he got himself jammed on his side between a wall and large flower planter that he'd managed to move away from it. He wasn't like it for long and was in the shade but thank goodness I don't leave him to his own devices when he's outside - I dread to think what could have happened. Modifications have been made so that he can't get in that corner now.
I gave him a soak and he was fine afterwards, but I doubt he's learnt his lesson and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before my naughty torty is in trouble again.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Wednesday.
> Quite cloudy but still warm here.
> Lola is in and out as usual.
> Yesterday he got himself jammed on his side between a wall and large flower planter that he'd managed to move away from it. He wasn't like it for long and was in the shade but thank goodness I don't leave him to his own devices when he's outside - I dread to think what could have happened. Modifications have been made so that he can't get in that corner now.
> I gave him a soak and he was fine afterwards, but I doubt he's learnt his lesson and I'm sure it's only a matter of time before my naughty torty is in trouble again.



Good morning Lyn and all,
I have the same problem.
I push everything to the fence and my tort goes right along the fence trying to push everything back to the middle of the yard!
MOST OF THE TIME she is Soooooo incredibly smart!
But sometimes she can be....?
A jerk.

Hope you all have a wonderful day!!!
And post more videos of cicadas if ya have them!!!!

Also Lyn, 
If you don’t mind me asking....
What possessed you to move from 
Florida to England??
That’s a heck of a temp change...? ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Lyn and all,
> I have the same problem.
> I push everything to the fence and my tort goes right along the fence trying to push everything back to the middle of the yard!
> MOST OF THE TIME she is Soooooo incredibly smart!
> But sometimes she can be....?
> A jerk.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!!!
> And post more videos of cicadas if ya have them!!!!
> 
> Also Lyn,
> If you don’t mind me asking....
> What possessed you to move from
> Florida to England??
> That’s a heck of a temp change...? ??



I’m guessing she was in Florida on holiday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

After all that rain yesterday, we’re starting off at 73% humidity.....and bright & sunny. A cool 75F. Humidity will decrease as the sun rises & burns it off....Going to hit 90 again... Can’t imagine what mid-August is going to be like.


----------



## Maro2Bear

How much rain did we get yesterday? Enough that an Eastern Painted Turtle showed up right on the front porch this morning. We live a good distance away from any holding drainage ponds, a bit further from any creek or large pond.

Scooped it up, took some pix and off se went to release it into local pond. Lo and behold, as I released the turtle, I found a large turtle skeleton.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking....
> What possessed you to move from
> Florida to England??
> That’s a heck of a temp change...? ??


I was only on holiday - just 2 weeks at the Chateau Hotel - had a great time.
You're right about the temps - I couldn't get over how it was warmer outside than in everywhere we went because of the A/C.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> How much rain did we get yesterday? Enough that an Eastern Painted Turtle showed up right on the front porch this morning. We live a good distance away from any holding drainage ponds, a bit further from any creek or large pond.
> 
> Scooped it up, took some pix and off se went to release it into local pond. Lo and behold, as I released the turtle, I found a large turtle skeleton.
> 
> View attachment 326849
> View attachment 326850
> View attachment 326851
> View attachment 326852
> View attachment 326853


It's a possibility the turtle came around to lay eggs. That happened here once to me. I called our fish and wildlife and they told me that turtles will travel a long ways from their home for that. My neighbor had brought her to me thinking she was my tortoise. I kept her overnight then released her the following day a couple of feet from where she was picked up but facing the other way back to the river she probably came from. It was really neat to have that experience. Before she left she came to the front door and scratched as if to say goodbye.


----------



## Cathie G

A friend of mine shared this picture from somewhere with me. It says it all


----------



## Lyn W

There is a very persistent cat visiting my garden at night who is showing too much interest in my frogs.
So I've just been out in the garden setting up my cat deterrent - the hosepipe. I've already placed bamboo sticks and water trays at the spots where he comes over the fence. Just in case that doesn't put him off, I'll turn the hose on every 15 mins or so to scare him off. I've been looking at motion activated sprinklers which would be better.
One of the frogs was sat by a plant pot watching me and for the first time ever I saw a frog yawn!! 
He must have been bored waiting for me to disappear so that he could get on looking for his supper. 

Another funny thing I saw today was a little mouse sat in the tray of one of my birds feeders. He was so busy eating he didn't see or hear me and it was only when I prodded him that he looked around and ran off. As cute as he is I don't want to encourage mice, so the bird feeder has been moved to a spot he won't find so easy to get to. What a spoil sport I am!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> There is a very persistent cat visiting my garden at night who is showing too much interest in my frogs.
> So I've just been out in the garden setting up my cat deterrent - the hosepipe. I've already placed bamboo sticks and water trays at the spots where he comes over the fence. Just in case that doesn't put him off, I'll turn the hose on every 15 mins or so to scare him off. I've been looking at motion activated sprinklers which would be better.
> One of the frogs was sat by a plant pot watching me and for the first time ever I saw a frog yawn!!
> He must have been bored waiting for me to disappear so that he could get on looking for his supper.
> 
> Another funny thing I saw today was a little mouse sat in the tray of one of my birds feeders. He was so busy eating he didn't see or hear me and it was only when I prodded him that he looked around and ran off. As cute as he is I don't want to encourage mice, so the bird feeder has been moved to a spot he won't find so easy to get to. What a spoil sport I am!


Yea it's funny that every animal yawns. I actually googled it ? now you have me thinking about motion activated sprinklers too. Especially in certain places. The birds and toads won't mind but the cat's will.?Dilly won't let me pet him if my fingers are moist let alone dripping. I don't even know how he can tell but he can.?


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> There is a very persistent cat visiting my garden at night who is showing too much interest in my frogs.
> So I've just been out in the garden setting up my cat deterrent - the hosepipe. I've already placed bamboo sticks and water trays at the spots where he comes over the fence. Just in case that doesn't put him off, I'll turn the hose on every 15 mins or so to scare him off. I've been looking at motion activated sprinklers which would be better.
> One of the frogs was sat by a plant pot watching me and for the first time ever I saw a frog yawn!!
> He must have been bored waiting for me to disappear so that he could get on looking for his supper.
> 
> Another funny thing I saw today was a little mouse sat in the tray of one of my birds feeders. He was so busy eating he didn't see or hear me and it was only when I prodded him that he looked around and ran off. As cute as he is I don't want to encourage mice, so the bird feeder has been moved to a spot he won't find so easy to get to. What a spoil sport I am!


Mice are excellent climbers, rope runners, acrobats, etc. As long as your feeder is out there, they'll find a way.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> Mice are excellent climbers, rope runners, acrobats, etc. As long as your feeder is out there, they'll find a way.


I'm sure he'll try but now he has to negotiate, a greased S hook and roof of the feeder - it may slow him down if nothing else.
It was too easy before - the feeder was right next to a branch so all he had to do was step off on that onto the 
tray. It will be interesting to see if he does it. I'll set my camera trap up.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yea it's funny that every animal yawns. I actually googled it ? now you have me thinking about motion activated sprinklers too. Especially in certain places. The birds and toads won't mind but the cat's will.?Dilly won't let me pet him if my fingers are moist let alone dripping. I don't even know how he can tell but he can.?


I love it when Lola yawns, he always does it when he's coming out of his hide in the morning and several times more during the day especially when he's stretched out in the sun. Very cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I love it when Lola yawns, he always does it when he's coming out of his hide in the morning and several times more during the day especially when he's stretched out in the sun. Very cute.


It is really cute. Sapphire does too. I looked it up some years ago and found out that all critters yawn. And there's a good reason for it. It opens up the airways to the lungs for a great boost of oxygen. Now every time I see someone or a critter yawn, it makes me happy.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m guessing she was in Florida on holiday!



I just went over her post again and I see she said “holiday” ?
Uuggg.... covid is getting to me....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I'm sure he'll try but now he has to negotiate, a greased S hook and roof of the feeder - it may slow him down if nothing else.
> It was too easy before - the feeder was right next to a branch so all he had to do was step off on that onto the
> tray. It will be interesting to see if he does it. I'll set my camera trap up.












Squirrel slides down bird feeder pole after owner covers it in oil | The oldest trick in the book! 😂😂via ViralHog | By Daily Mail | Facebook


62K views, 237 likes, 23 loves, 80 comments, 135 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Daily Mail: The oldest trick in the book! 😂😂via ViralHog




www.facebook.com


----------



## Chefdenoel10

I just watched the news and cried my eyes out!!!
I mean.. cried like a new born baby!!!

I don’t have the guts to google it 
but an Arizona man has just gotten the worst possible story about his tortoise. It is 
So horrifying I can’t even stop tearing up about it. I will try to send a link to their 
“Go fund me page”.
Please only donate if you feel like I do..
I am sorry I had to do this but
“The cold dark room” was the only place for such a terrible story...




https://gofund.me/acf85417


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I just watched the news and cried my eyes out!!!
> I mean.. cried like a new born baby!!!
> 
> I don’t have the guts to google it
> but an Arizona man has just gotten the worst possible story about his tortoise. It is
> So horrifying I can’t even stop tearing up about it. I will try to send a link to their
> “Go fund me page”.
> Please only donate if you feel like I do..
> I am sorry I had to do this but
> “The cold dark room” was the only place for such a terrible story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gofund.me/acf85417













Thieves Run Over and Kill 200-Pound Pet Tortoise as They Fled by Car


In their haste to escape, would-be thieves dropped the tortoise and ran over her with their truck. Sadly, the injuries were fatal. “That tortoise has been with me longer than any other living thing in my life,” Jerry Fife tells Inside Edition.




www.insideedition.com


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thieves Run Over and Kill 200-Pound Pet Tortoise as They Fled by Car
> 
> 
> In their haste to escape, would-be thieves dropped the tortoise and ran over her with their truck. Sadly, the injuries were fatal. “That tortoise has been with me longer than any other living thing in my life,” Jerry Fife tells Inside Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insideedition.com


Absolutely horrible!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I just watched the news and cried my eyes out!!!
> I mean.. cried like a new born baby!!!
> 
> I don’t have the guts to google it
> but an Arizona man has just gotten the worst possible story about his tortoise. It is
> So horrifying I can’t even stop tearing up about it. I will try to send a link to their
> “Go fund me page”.
> Please only donate if you feel like I do..
> I am sorry I had to do this but
> “The cold dark room” was the only place for such a terrible story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gofund.me/acf85417


That is so awful and upsetting, the theft would be bad enough but to then cause her such injuries is despicable. I hope they catch the [email protected]@rds!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. it's a grey day here with drizzle so very humid. 
I've was out and about early today picking up Lola's delivery of Readigrass from a pet store and now I'm going to have a book cull. I have so many I could set up my own library.
Hope you all have a good Thursday. 
TTFN


----------



## Maggie3fan

The tort incident happened to Jerry Fife he breeds Aldabs and Galops. I know him and talked to him after the tort was killed.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I finally won the escape fights with this little Redfoot tortoise. I don't know why I didn't think of it before. Right up against my house is a small 'quarantine' pen with a solid wood 4 ft fence around 3 sides and my house makes the 4th side. All are too tall for escape, but the best part is this...when I set him down in that pen, he immediately started grazing on the bird seed that's growing there. That made me pretty happy. He was in that pen all day and he basked and grazed and napped, but HE DIDN'T EVEN TRY TO ESCAPE!!! I'd show photos but my batteries finally died and won't charge at all. I need rechargeable batteries but am short of money this month. So no photos this month...sorry.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning/day all. Just popped in here to post the heartbreaking Galoo story....

Just terrible


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I finally won the escape fights with this little Redfoot tortoise. I don't know why I didn't think of it before. Right up against my house is a small 'quarantine' pen with a solid wood 4 ft fence around 3 sides and my house makes the 4th side. All are too tall for escape, but the best part is this...when I set him down in that pen, he immediately started grazing on the bird seed that's growing there. That made me pretty happy. He was in that pen all day and he basked and grazed and napped, but HE DIDN'T EVEN TRY TO ESCAPE!!! I'd show photos but my batteries finally died and won't charge at all. I need rechargeable batteries but am short of money this month. So no photos this month...sorry.



Good morning everyone!
Maggie, I am glad your new little one stopped being a brat.
I wonder what changed?
The fact he couldn’t see out maybe?
Maybe the smell of weeds made him wacky?
Maybe he was afraid of danger coming close to him? 
Whatever the reason...
He is settled now....Mazel tov!
As for the Arizona man please give him my DEEPEST regrets. I thought about it a lot last night and said to myself if they had stolen it even though it was bad it would’ve been a lot better than what it actually happened... I feel gutted about seeing the injuries!!!
How the heck did it survive with crushed lungs? It looked almost like “what’s going on?” In the picture (on the vet table).
No spine left?
And THERE WERE PICES OF SHELL LEFT IN THE GUYS YARD!!!!!!
Oh.... everything about this story kills me!!!!
I can’t stop thinking of that tortoise!! ??????


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Absolutely horrible!


I drive a full sized Dodge pickup. There's just no way my truck would run over a tortoise that large. I don't understand how they could physically do it. Of course, it must be true, but I don't get it. I didn't know Fife had Galops too. I thought he was mainly sulcatas. Stupid people anyway. And besides all that, how in hell did those jerks get their truck onto Fife's property?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I drive a full sized Dodge pickup. There's just no way my truck would run over a tortoise that large. I don't understand how they could physically do it. Of course, it must be true, but I don't get it. I didn't know Fife had Galops too. I thought he was mainly sulcatas. Stupid people anyway. And besides all that, how in hell did those jerks get their truck onto Fife's property?



Yeah...i too was wondering how they drove right up to the Galop....

Poor tortoise. Looked in terrible shape their in the vet’s table. Sad.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I just watched the news and cried my eyes out!!!
> I mean.. cried like a new born baby!!!
> 
> I don’t have the guts to google it
> but an Arizona man has just gotten the worst possible story about his tortoise. It is
> So horrifying I can’t even stop tearing up about it. I will try to send a link to their
> “Go fund me page”.
> Please only donate if you feel like I do..
> I am sorry I had to do this but
> “The cold dark room” was the only place for such a terrible story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gofund.me/acf85417


So sad & disgusting. There is no reason for this assault on the tort or its owner. And to then have your tort run over by its would-be kidnappers is the worst. I can only hope Karma will get these guys & soon!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m sure everyone is interested in the great 2021 Cicada Explosion



https://www.cicadasafari.org/



and....for those waiting & wondering WHERE?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure everyone is interested in the great 2021 Cicada Explosion
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cicadasafari.org/
> 
> 
> 
> and....for those waiting & wondering WHERE?
> 
> View attachment 326903


The President talking to media had one land on his neck...he barely flinched, just knocked it off...I would have run screaming...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I drive a full sized Dodge pickup. There's just no way my truck would run over a tortoise that large. I don't understand how they could physically do it. Of course, it must be true, but I don't get it. I didn't know Fife had Galops too. I thought he was mainly sulcatas. Stupid people anyway. And besides all that, how in hell did those jerks get their truck onto Fife's property?


remember, it's Texass...I pictured the truck all lifted with big tires...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure everyone is interested in the great 2021 Cicada Explosion
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cicadasafari.org/
> 
> 
> 
> and....for those waiting & wondering WHERE?
> 
> View attachment 326903


A buddy of mine was delivering a car in Maryland from. Virginia and had to clue about it! He drove into a storm and it scared the ? out him!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m sure everyone is interested in the great 2021 Cicada Explosion
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cicadasafari.org/
> 
> 
> 
> and....for those waiting & wondering WHERE?
> 
> View attachment 326903


Yea my county hasn't seen a one yet 30 miles away is loaded. I think it's only about 10 or so counties in Ohio that are getting them this time.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Maggie, I am glad your new little one stopped being a brat.
> I wonder what changed?
> The fact he couldn’t see out maybe?
> Maybe the smell of weeds made him wacky?
> Maybe he was afraid of danger coming close to him?
> Whatever the reason...
> He is settled now....Mazel tov!
> As for the Arizona man please give him my DEEPEST regrets. I thought about it a lot last night and said to myself if they had stolen it even though it was bad it would’ve been a lot better than what it actually happened... I feel gutted about seeing the injuries!!!
> How the heck did it survive with crushed lungs? It looked almost like “what’s going on?” In the picture (on the vet table).
> No spine left?
> And THERE WERE PICES OF SHELL LEFT IN THE GUYS YARD!!!!!!
> Oh.... everything about this story kills me!!!!
> I can’t stop thinking of that tortoise!! ??????


It looked like a camera captured something of it. Maybe they can catch them and it looks like everyone in that area is mad enough to lynch them. I can only hope.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> The President talking to media had one land on his neck...he barely flinched, just knocked it off...I would have run screaming...



They caused problems for his plane as he was taking off to fly over to the UK for the G8 summit.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> The President talking to media had one land on his neck...he barely flinched, just knocked it off...I would have run screaming...


Since he's barely aware of ....so much, not surprising. IMHAO.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Since he's barely aware of ....so much, not surprising. IMHAO.



Yeah, I mean they’re bad....but one little Cicada landing on the prez... not much of anything really. ...?‍

They dont sting or bite. Just a nuisance noise.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, I mean they’re bad....but one little Cicada landing on the prez... not much of anything really. ...?‍
> 
> They dont sting or bite. Just a nuisance noise.


I guess they all have to find something to talk about ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I guess they all have to find something to talk about ?


They’re not talking.. they are singing…….. the love song ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> They’re not talking.. they are singing…….. the love song ?


Yes the 17 year locusts are having a good old hoedown ? and one landed on the presidential neck and has the whole world talking about it.? even shut down his plane for awhile.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yes the 17 year locusts are having a good old hoedown ? and one landed on the presidential neck and has the whole world talking about it.? even shut down his plane for awhile.



I wonder if the cicadas are talking about it?
I can see it now...
“Hey did anyone see the news?”
“ I saw Steve just land on the presidents neck!”
“What the heck was he thinkin’?”
“I guess he’ll get a big head now.”
“ oh well, back to mating.... I’ll bet he gets all the pretty cicadas now that he’s famous and all..?”.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> They caused problems for his plane as he was taking off to fly over to the UK for the G8 summit.


G7 not G8 - hit wrong button.
(Russia not included)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Weather much the same as yesterday but looks like wall to wall sunshine over the weekend. 
Lola not made any attempt to go outside today but I'm sure he'll enjoy the warmer days. 
Have a good Friday - see you later alligators!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday. Our streak of 90 degree days ended with two days of thundershowers & storms. Cool, overcast & rain today. I managed to get all the grass cut yesterday, even some edging. Two months working on our rehab house put me behind on our current gardens!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Shade, shade, shade & cool.


Ok, it gets late afternoon sun. I have the perfect place were it will get virtually no sun. It is a little more damp there. Will that effect the growth in a negative way?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok, it gets late afternoon sun. I have the perfect place were it will get virtually no sun. It is a little more damp there. Will that effect the growth in a negative way?



I doubt it... shade loving plant here Even in Md


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah....was able to sell the old Rehab House microwave....$20.00

what a deal ? ?‍


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I doubt it... shade loving plant here Even in Md


It's in a pot at the moment. It was in the ground but we switched to a pot. Would it be better in the ground to establish a strong tap root?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I just watched the news and cried my eyes out!!!
> I mean.. cried like a new born baby!!!
> 
> I don’t have the guts to google it
> but an Arizona man has just gotten the worst possible story about his tortoise. It is
> So horrifying I can’t even stop tearing up about it. I will try to send a link to their
> “Go fund me page”.
> Please only donate if you feel like I do..
> I am sorry I had to do this but
> “The cold dark room” was the only place for such a terrible story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gofund.me/acf85417


That is awful. I hope they catch the a**holes.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning/day all. Just popped in here to post the heartbreaking Galoo story....
> 
> Just terrible


That is so disturbing.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It looked like a camera captured something of it. Maybe they can catch them and it looks like everyone in that area is mad enough to lynch them. I can only hope.


I just watched the video posted by Mark. I wish I hadn't in some ways. It's just to heartbreaking. I just hope Arizona has some strict laws around animal abuse plus grand theft.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I just watched the video posted by Mark. I wish I hadn't in some ways. It's just to heartbreaking. I just hope Arizona has some strict laws around animal abuse plus grand theft.


I haven't been able to watch it - just the thought of it is upsetting enough.?
They are very sick people.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I haven't been able to watch it - just the thought of it is upsetting enough.?
> They are very sick people.


More than sick they are criminals and knew exactly what they were there for. I'm hoping the camera picked up their license plate because you can see the frame of it. The truck and the people involved. Probably involved in the criminal pet trade. That's just a guess on my part but why else would they try to steal a 200lb tortoise worth thousands possibly $100,000 or more. I hope they catch them.???????


----------



## Lyn W

I've had a busy day tearing up old books. 
No I've not completely lost it - I had a lot of old paperbacks here with yellowing pages that the charity shop won't take. I was going to put them in a book recycling skip but read that most older books end up in landfill because it's too labour intensive for the recycling companies to remove the covers, spines and glued edges. 
So I did it for them so that now I can put the pages in paper recycling. 
The only other options are to compost books them or burn them. 
I don't like destroying books but they haven't seen the light of day for years and I can't keep all of them. 
It's been quite therapeutic. 
The books that are in good condition will go back to the charity shops or passed on to my sisters. 
It's surprising how many I've got through this last 15 months in lockdown - I've even re read some. 
I love books and have resisted things like Kindles but I suppose they do solve the problem of what to do with books when they're finished.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> More than sick they are criminals and knew exactly what they were there for. I'm hoping the camera picked up their license plate because you can see the frame of it. The truck and the people involved. Probably involved in the criminal pet trade. That's just a guess on my part but why else would they try to steal a 200lb tortoise worth thousands possibly $100,000 or more. I hope they catch them.???????


Me too, Cathie.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> I've had a busy day tearing up old books.
> No I've not completely lost it - I had a lot of old paperbacks here with yellowing pages that the charity shop won't take. I was going to put them in a book recycling skip but read that most older books end up in landfill because it's too labour intensive for the recycling companies to remove the covers, spines and glued edges.
> So I did it for them so that now I can put the pages in paper recycling.
> The only other options are to compost books them or burn them.
> I don't like destroying books but they haven't seen the light of day for years and I can't keep all of them.
> It's been quite therapeutic.
> The books that are in good condition will go back to the charity shops or passed on to my sisters.
> It's surprising how many I've got through this last 15 months in lockdown - I've even re read some.
> I love books and have resisted things like Kindles but I suppose they do solve the problem of what to do with books when they're finished.


1984!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've had a busy day tearing up old books.
> No I've not completely lost it - I had a lot of old paperbacks here with yellowing pages that the charity shop won't take. I was going to put them in a book recycling skip but read that most older books end up in landfill because it's too labour intensive for the recycling companies to remove the covers, spines and glued edges.
> So I did it for them so that now I can put the pages in paper recycling.
> The only other options are to compost books them or burn them.
> I don't like destroying books but they haven't seen the light of day for years and I can't keep all of them.
> It's been quite therapeutic.
> The books that are in good condition will go back to the charity shops or passed on to my sisters.
> It's surprising how many I've got through this last 15 months in lockdown - I've even re read some.
> I love books and have resisted things like Kindles but I suppose they do solve the problem of what to do with books when they're finished.


My problem with computer crap is you can't go back very far and not everything is available. But you're right about books taking up space. Maybe just keep your important books and pass the novels to a friend.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> 1984!!!


Is that a book? It seems like I remember maybe that it is. Ok had to google it and yep it is. Published in 1949.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yesterday I was again rescuing Red outside when I saw just a horrible tide of black ants, so I ran to get some ant spray as I know the diatomaceous earth was all gone and it's outside away from a tortoise...so I grab the can and try to spray the ants, but nothing came out. It was almost full so I looked to make sure the hole was lined up with the spot, and yep, I sprayed myself smack in my face from maybe 2 inches away. Yep, go ahead and laugh. I'm 75 years old and I sprayed mystupidself.
Done laughing now? I started feeling kinda crappy and my nose was running like a train. Damn, I was walking around holding Brawny to my nose. I laid down and my nose stopped running, it simply plugged up 100%. I am not a mouth breather...I take drugs to sleep...this morning I feel ok, but my lungs hurt and I have sores inside my damn nose. Too bad I couldn't read the warning label or I would have flushed my nose but I couldn't so I didn't.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Yes the 17 year locusts are having a good old hoedown ? and one landed on the presidential neck and has the whole world talking about it.? even shut down his plane for awhile.





Cathie G said:


> More than sick they are criminals and knew exactly what they were there for. I'm hoping the camera picked up their license plate because you can see the frame of it. The truck and the people involved. Probably involved in the criminal pet trade. That's just a guess on my part but why else would they try to steal a 200lb tortoise worth thousands possibly $100,000 or more. I hope they catch them.???????


I will say that in today's environment, the DA's opinion is going to be even if the thieves are caught, he/she will not prosecute.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I've had a busy day tearing up old books.
> No I've not completely lost it - I had a lot of old paperbacks here with yellowing pages that the charity shop won't take. I was going to put them in a book recycling skip but read that most older books end up in landfill because it's too labour intensive for the recycling companies to remove the covers, spines and glued edges.
> So I did it for them so that now I can put the pages in paper recycling.
> The only other options are to compost books them or burn them.
> I don't like destroying books but they haven't seen the light of day for years and I can't keep all of them.
> It's been quite therapeutic.
> The books that are in good condition will go back to the charity shops or passed on to my sisters.
> It's surprising how many I've got through this last 15 months in lockdown - I've even re read some.
> I love books and have resisted things like Kindles but I suppose they do solve the problem of what to do with books when they're finished.


In the neighborhood I lived in, a couple of people put up little wood cabinets with the theme, "Take one. Drop one off." But like you, I realized no one wants to read books written in the 90's on murder mysteries. Fortunately, I discovered a bunch I hadn"t read in 25 yrs in packing to move, so it's like I got some free new books to read!!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Yesterday I was again rescuing Red outside when I saw just a horrible tide of black ants, so I ran to get some ant spray as I know the diatomaceous earth was all gone and it's outside away from a tortoise...so I grab the can and try to spray the ants, but nothing came out. It was almost full so I looked to make sure the hole was lined up with the spot, and yep, I sprayed myself smack in my face from maybe 2 inches away. Yep, go ahead and laugh. I'm 75 years old and I sprayed mystupidself.
> Done laughing now? I started feeling kinda crappy and my nose was running like a train. Damn, I was walking around holding Brawny to my nose. I laid down and my nose stopped running, it simply plugged up 100%. I am not a mouth breather...I take drugs to sleep...this morning I feel ok, but my lungs hurt and I have sores inside my damn nose. Too bad I couldn't read the warning label or I would have flushed my nose but I couldn't so I didn't.


I hope your nose washed itself out and I'm not laughing. But still maybe flush it out again. Maybe use some normal saline also.? I hurt myself with something similar. I'm still dealing with it since 2014.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I will say that in today's environment, the DA's opinion is going to be even if the thieves are caught, he/she will not prosecute.


The only thing that gives me hope is that it got out to the court of public opinion. It was on the news.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Yesterday I was again rescuing Red outside when I saw just a horrible tide of black ants, so I ran to get some ant spray as I know the diatomaceous earth was all gone and it's outside away from a tortoise...so I grab the can and try to spray the ants, but nothing came out. It was almost full so I looked to make sure the hole was lined up with the spot, and yep, I sprayed myself smack in my face from maybe 2 inches away. Yep, go ahead and laugh. I'm 75 years old and I sprayed mystupidself.
> Done laughing now? I started feeling kinda crappy and my nose was running like a train. Damn, I was walking around holding Brawny to my nose. I laid down and my nose stopped running, it simply plugged up 100%. I am not a mouth breather...I take drugs to sleep...this morning I feel ok, but my lungs hurt and I have sores inside my damn nose. Too bad I couldn't read the warning label or I would have flushed my nose but I couldn't so I didn't.



Flush everything !!!!
Nose, eyes, wash face!!
Wash hands!!
Wash clothes in HOT water!!!
And the only thing I could find for what to do if this happens is :

And CALL THIS NUMBER!!!

1-800-222-1222 !!!!!!! FAST!!!

Oh Maggie.... I wish I was there to ....
Slap you!! 
What r u doin’ girl!
(No.. kidding aside..)
I wish I was there to dunk you whole face in a bowl of water..
Irrigate your nose...
Then call a doctor for you!
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I will say that in today's environment, the DA's opinion is going to be even if the thieves are caught, he/she will not prosecute.



Then grab your turtle shell!!
(the one we were using to get snoopys moms tortoise outta Hawaii)

We have a new mission!! ?

@snoopysmom
@Chubbs the tegu 
@EllieMay 
@maggie3fan 
And anyone else who wants justice for jasmine!!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Then grab your turtle shell!!
> (the one we were using to get snoopys moms tortoise outta Hawaii)
> 
> We have a new mission!! ?
> 
> @snoopysmom
> @Chubbs the tegu
> @EllieMay
> @maggie3fan
> And anyone else who wants justice for jasmine!!!


Am ready to march w/trash can lids clashing. We just have some mismatch problems with prosecutors vs. criminals vs. victims.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I've had a busy day tearing up old books.
> No I've not completely lost it - I had a lot of old paperbacks here with yellowing pages that the charity shop won't take. I was going to put them in a book recycling skip but read that most older books end up in landfill because it's too labour intensive for the recycling companies to remove the covers, spines and glued edges.
> So I did it for them so that now I can put the pages in paper recycling.
> The only other options are to compost books them or burn them.
> I don't like destroying books but they haven't seen the light of day for years and I can't keep all of them.
> It's been quite therapeutic.
> The books that are in good condition will go back to the charity shops or passed on to my sisters.
> It's surprising how many I've got through this last 15 months in lockdown - I've even re read some.
> I love books and have resisted things like Kindles but I suppose they do solve the problem of what to do with books when they're finished.


I have a pile to work through that we sorted out last weekend


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Long time no see. Things got a bit busy and then I went down with a head cold. It’s been the full on, streaming day and night version, my covid test came back negative yesterday, which has left me feeling pretty sorry for myself. I seemed to turn the corner yesterday evening and can, more or less, breathe through both nostrils this morning. I still feel pretty tired though l

So what have I been up to?

On Friday 4th, JoesDad had a day off work and we went to the Big Cat Sanctuary’s open day. This event has been postponed twice since we got tickets for it in 2020. After a week of lovely weather, it all fell apart and we had torrential rain set in for the day. We lasted a couple of hours and then found a country pub where we could dry out over a very nice lunch.

White faced owl guarding a donations box


White lions snoozing under their shelter while we got soaked


We finally got son’s bedroom rearranged over the weekend, built the IKEA furniture and had an honesty session about what books we wanted to keep and which had to go. It needs new curtains and the pictures need sorting out, but it is an adult bedroom rather than a teenage boy‘s lair now 

Then I was baby bird feeding again. I did three days in a row the previous week and did Monday and Tuesday this week before starting to feel unwell. The rest of the week passed in a fug of tissues and lemsip (and a good excuse to watch the French Open tennis non stop on tv  )

Our garden is a mass of flowers now… both wildflowers and garden plants. We have so many bees of various kinds. The bee houses are being filled with next year’s generation; I’ll take some photos when I have more energy. 



Our pond which we dug at the end of March last year has matured nicely and we have loads of dragonflies and damselflies around. I noticed this morning that the tadpoles are finally starting to grow legs.



And some of those dragonflies definitely emerged from our pond. It’s pretty cool that we have new life emrging in such a short time


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> Am ready to march w/trash can lids clashing. We just have some mismatch problems with prosecutors vs. criminals vs. victims.


Same here.
Very often the punishment (if any) doesn't fit the crime


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Long time no see. Things got a bit busy and then I went down with a head cold. It’s been the full on, streaming day and night version, my covid test came back negative yesterday, which has left me feeling pretty sorry for myself. I seemed to turn the corner yesterday evening and can, more or less, breathe through both nostrils this morning. I still feel pretty tired though l
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> On Friday 4th, JoesDad had a day off work and we went to the Big Cat Sanctuary’s open day. This event has been postponed twice since we got tickets for it in 2020. After a week of lovely weather, it all fell apart and we had torrential rain set in for the day. We lasted a couple of hours and then found a country pub where we could dry out over a very nice lunch.
> 
> White faced owl guarding a donations box
> View attachment 326979
> 
> White lions snoozing under their shelter while we got soaked
> View attachment 326980
> 
> We finally got son’s bedroom rearranged over the weekend, built the IKEA furniture and had an honesty session about what books we wanted to keep and which had to go. It needs new curtains and the pictures need sorting out, but it is an adult bedroom rather than a teenage boy‘s lair now
> 
> Then I was baby bird feeding again. I did three days in a row the previous week and did Monday and Tuesday this week before starting to feel unwell. The rest of the week passed in a fug of tissues and lemsip (and a good excuse to watch the French Open tennis non stop on tv  )
> 
> Our garden is a mass of flowers now… both wildflowers and garden plants. We have so many bees of various kinds. The bee houses are being filled with next year’s generation; I’ll take some photos when I have more energy.
> View attachment 326981
> 
> 
> Our pond which we dug at the end of March last year has matured nicely and we have loads of dragonflies and damselflies around. I noticed this morning that the tadpoles are finally starting to grow legs.
> View attachment 326982
> 
> 
> And some of those dragonflies definitely emerged from our pond. It’s pretty cool that we have new life emrging in such a short time
> View attachment 326983


Sorry to hear you've not been well Linda, but glad you're feeling better now.
Lovely pics again - your garden's looking like a wildlife haven.
Any signs of hoglets yet?
I've had lots of bees and butterflies flitting about, and all my frogs are still here in spite of a neighbours cat watching them, I'm sure he watches my house to make sure I'm in bed and can't turn the hose on him. So going to have to get a motion activated sprinkler. 
I've not seen any newts since one wandered onto my kitchen last autumn - hopefully he moved on safely.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Yesterday I was again rescuing Red outside when I saw just a horrible tide of black ants, so I ran to get some ant spray as I know the diatomaceous earth was all gone and it's outside away from a tortoise...so I grab the can and try to spray the ants, but nothing came out. It was almost full so I looked to make sure the hole was lined up with the spot, and yep, I sprayed myself smack in my face from maybe 2 inches away. Yep, go ahead and laugh. I'm 75 years old and I sprayed mystupidself.
> Done laughing now? I started feeling kinda crappy and my nose was running like a train. Damn, I was walking around holding Brawny to my nose. I laid down and my nose stopped running, it simply plugged up 100%. I am not a mouth breather...I take drugs to sleep...this morning I feel ok, but my lungs hurt and I have sores inside my damn nose. Too bad I couldn't read the warning label or I would have flushed my nose but I couldn't so I didn't.


Accidents happen to us all Maggie, but maybe you should see a doc to be on the safe side.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear you've not been well Linda, but glad you're feeling better now.
> Lovely pics again - your garden's looking like a wildlife haven.
> Any signs of hoglets yet?
> I've had lots of bees and butterflies flitting about, and all my frogs are still here in spite of a neighbours cat watching them, I'm sure he watches my house to make sure I'm in bed and can't turn the hose on him. So going to have to get a motion activated sprinkler.
> I've not seen any newts since one wandered onto my kitchen last autumn - hopefully he moved on safely.


No, we haven’t seen any hoglets  We seem to have 3 regular adult visitors - 2 male and 1 female as far as I can make out - so I haven’t lost hope yet.

We have loads if bees, but fewer butterflies. The ines that are around at the moment are Holly Blues. I am hoping that my wildlflower seeding will encourage more over time.

Next door but one’s cat is obsessed with our frogs, but hasn’t caught one yet. We had a toad sat in the hedgehog water dish one evening last week 

I keep looking for newts too, but haven found any either. We had one we found hibernating in leaves behind the shed last winter, but they don’t appear to have made it to the pond. Hopefully it didn’t become hedgehog dinner. Hedgehogs will eat newts and frogs!

We also got a glimpse of the badger on camera last week. It peeped under the fence but didn’t come in.


----------



## JoesMum

Very short video of a fox cub that wanted to get out of our garden, but had to pass a hedgehog having a drink to do so.

It was clearly terrified of the prickly thing ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Am ready to march w/trash can lids clashing. We just have some mismatch problems with prosecutors vs. criminals vs. victims.



Shoot first...
Ask questions later. ????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> 1984!!!


Fahrenheheit 451 !


----------



## Maggie3fan

I am ok today...lungs hurt but oh well...and I want to cut my nose off...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Long time no see. Things got a bit busy and then I went down with a head cold. It’s been the full on, streaming day and night version, my covid test came back negative yesterday, which has left me feeling pretty sorry for myself. I seemed to turn the corner yesterday evening and can, more or less, breathe through both nostrils this morning. I still feel pretty tired though l
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> On Friday 4th, JoesDad had a day off work and we went to the Big Cat Sanctuary’s open day. This event has been postponed twice since we got tickets for it in 2020. After a week of lovely weather, it all fell apart and we had torrential rain set in for the day. We lasted a couple of hours and then found a country pub where we could dry out over a very nice lunch.
> 
> White faced owl guarding a donations box
> View attachment 326979
> 
> White lions snoozing under their shelter while we got soaked
> View attachment 326980
> 
> We finally got son’s bedroom rearranged over the weekend, built the IKEA furniture and had an honesty session about what books we wanted to keep and which had to go. It needs new curtains and the pictures need sorting out, but it is an adult bedroom rather than a teenage boy‘s lair now
> 
> Then I was baby bird feeding again. I did three days in a row the previous week and did Monday and Tuesday this week before starting to feel unwell. The rest of the week passed in a fug of tissues and lemsip (and a good excuse to watch the French Open tennis non stop on tv  )
> 
> Our garden is a mass of flowers now… both wildflowers and garden plants. We have so many bees of various kinds. The bee houses are being filled with next year’s generation; I’ll take some photos when I have more energy.
> View attachment 326981
> 
> 
> Our pond which we dug at the end of March last year has matured nicely and we have loads of dragonflies and damselflies around. I noticed this morning that the tadpoles are finally starting to grow legs.
> View attachment 326982
> 
> 
> And some of those dragonflies definitely emerged from our pond. It’s pretty cool that we have new life emrging in such a short time
> View attachment 326983



How awful!
I am so glad you are feeling a wee bit better now.
Your garden is just lovely!
All the beautiful colorful flowers!!
AMD those tigers at the sanctuary!
Holy cow!!!! Amazing!
Take it easy today and drink lots of tea!!
?

Then you’ll be ? in no time!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I am ok today...lungs hurt but oh well...and I want to cut my nose off...


That does not sound OK Maggie!!! If I was closer I would come do something stupid to take your mind off it.. hope you feel back to normal ASAP!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Very short video of a fox cub that wanted to get out of our garden, but had to pass a hedgehog having a drink to do so.
> 
> It was clearly terrified of the prickly thing ?


I'd been wondering where you were. Glad it was only flu and nothing more serious.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Long time no see. Things got a bit busy and then I went down with a head cold. It’s been the full on, streaming day and night version, my covid test came back negative yesterday, which has left me feeling pretty sorry for myself. I seemed to turn the corner yesterday evening and can, more or less, breathe through both nostrils this morning. I still feel pretty tired though l
> 
> So what have I been up to?
> 
> On Friday 4th, JoesDad had a day off work and we went to the Big Cat Sanctuary’s open day. This event has been postponed twice since we got tickets for it in 2020. After a week of lovely weather, it all fell apart and we had torrential rain set in for the day. We lasted a couple of hours and then found a country pub where we could dry out over a very nice lunch.
> 
> White faced owl guarding a donations box
> View attachment 326979
> 
> White lions snoozing under their shelter while we got soaked
> View attachment 326980
> 
> We finally got son’s bedroom rearranged over the weekend, built the IKEA furniture and had an honesty session about what books we wanted to keep and which had to go. It needs new curtains and the pictures need sorting out, but it is an adult bedroom rather than a teenage boy‘s lair now
> 
> Then I was baby bird feeding again. I did three days in a row the previous week and did Monday and Tuesday this week before starting to feel unwell. The rest of the week passed in a fug of tissues and lemsip (and a good excuse to watch the French Open tennis non stop on tv  )
> 
> Our garden is a mass of flowers now… both wildflowers and garden plants. We have so many bees of various kinds. The bee houses are being filled with next year’s generation; I’ll take some photos when I have more energy.
> View attachment 326981
> 
> 
> Our pond which we dug at the end of March last year has matured nicely and we have loads of dragonflies and damselflies around. I noticed this morning that the tadpoles are finally starting to grow legs.
> View attachment 326982
> 
> 
> And some of those dragonflies definitely emerged from our pond. It’s pretty cool that we have new life emrging in such a short time
> View attachment 326983


I love your garden and it looks irresistible to me let alone wildlife.?


----------



## Lyn W

Hello again.
Today wasn't the sunny day we thought we were getting but it did reach about 69F and Lola spent more time out than in today and even lay in his large plant saucer of water for a while (just like in my avatar but with a much bigger saucer these days). Lovely to see him enjoying his garden.
Tomorrow we should get as high as 75F which I believe will make it the hottest day of the year.
I won't be spending too much time out in that as I don't like the heat and have to be careful of the sun now, which is just as well, because the neighbours have put their swimming pool up so it's not going to be pleasant. The heat lovers had better make the most of it 'cause the temps are set to drop back down to 62F by Thursday - much more comfortable.
Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Fahrenheheit 451 !


Burning the books would be quicker but at least by tearing the pages out I can recycle most of them. 
Only way I can de clutter now I've turned over a new leaf!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Burning the books would be quicker but at least by tearing the pages out I can recycle most of them.
> Only way I can de clutter now I've turned over a new leaf!


I shall be taking a leaf out of your book (or rather out of mine) today 

You just can’t leaf the puns alone can you Lyn?

Today I shall be making my beetle log pile. Some of the wood I have will be dug into the ground in the hope of getting Stag Beetles.








Stag Beetles - record your sightings for the Great Stag Hunt - PTES


The maginificent stag beetle used to be a common sight, but now they're declining. Help them by recording your sightings as part of the Great Stag Hunt.




ptes.org





My daughter rescued a Stag beetle from the bedroom of her terrified flat mate last night. They’re huge, harmless and have a very poor sense of direction in flight


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I shall be taking a leaf out of your book (or rather out of mine) today
> 
> You just can’t leaf the puns alone can you Lyn?


No sorry I can't - it's bound to happen.

I've kept a lot of dead wood from my older weigela branches and plan on making a pile for insects in a shady spot I think I may need some bigger logs too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did a quick walk about the garden. Lo & behold, the banana plantation is putting up yet another flower pod. Early stages they look like a mis-shapen ear of corn.




The front garden is still flowering with Hostas & Astilbe. Leatrice & yellow Cone Flower just opening. 



Our Persimmon Tree is FULL of fruit as well. They are self selecting, so will drop a lot of fruit before they ripen in late October.


----------



## JoesMum

We rebuilt our little log pile and found a lovely common toad under the original 



I hope she approves of the upgraded version


----------



## Maro2Bear

I have a few more flowers to highlight, another odd plant or two, but, this one is for our CDR/TFO community.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Sunday all… I decided to clean tortoise boxes today and when I raised the lid on the duplex, I was confronted by an angry water moccasin… I’ll not be reaching in the boxes from the little door anymore. He was up on the shelf that hold the thermostats snd I’d not have saw him through the tort entry :-( 

that’s dealt with and now I’m expecting siblings for burgers snd pool time soon..


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I have a few more flowers to highlight, another odd plant or two, but, this one is for our CDR/TFO community.
> 
> View attachment 327046


Broadleaf plantain? Lola likes those but not as much as the ribwort.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday all… I decided to clean tortoise boxes today and when I raised the lid on the duplex, I was confronted by an angry water moccasin… I’ll not be reaching in the boxes from the little door anymore. He was up on the shelf that hold the thermostats snd I’d not have saw him through the tort entry :-(
> 
> that’s dealt with and now I’m expecting siblings for burgers snd pool time soon..


I just looked that up - a venomous water snake!!!
Thank goodness you looked first.

Have a good afternoon with the family.


----------



## Lyn W

It has been a particularly noisy, foul mouthed day here but hopefully it's calmed down for the evening and I can go and do some garden stuff. 
Lola is really enjoying soaking up the rays.
I hope you are all having a peaceful and/or fun Sunday where you are.


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> I have a few more flowers to highlight, another odd plant or two, but, this one is for our CDR/TFO community.
> 
> View attachment 327046


Broad leaved plantain


----------



## Warren

Good afternoon TFO, just want to share a few pictures of something that showed up in my yard this morning. Spoke with a neighbor and he said he seen it in his yard a few days ago. Haven't decided where I'm going to release it yet, looks a little dry and hungry. Been giving it some worms and soaking it, looks like a little boy. Going out to buy a dozen night crawlers to fatten him up before I release him tomorrow. Just after having him for a few hours now, he see me and looking for some more worms. Got to get to the store.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> I just looked that up - a venomous water snake!!!
> Thank goodness you looked first.
> 
> Have a good afternoon with the family.


When I got to looking at him, I realized it was just a chicken snake… still, not allowed as my chicken coop is close by as well.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday all… I decided to clean tortoise boxes today and when I raised the lid on the duplex, I was confronted by an angry water moccasin… I’ll not be reaching in the boxes from the little door anymore. He was up on the shelf that hold the thermostats snd I’d not have saw him through the tort entry :-(
> 
> that’s dealt with and now I’m expecting siblings for burgers snd pool time soon..


Wow. I wondered about that from the head shape.? It's good you saw it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Broadleaf plantain? Lola likes those but not as much as the ribwort.



Yep, the plantains are loving the cool, rainy days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Broad leaved plantain


Yep. So many leafing out now, especially ive been slacking on the weeding.


----------



## Yvonne G

Warren said:


> Good afternoon TFO, just want to share a few pictures of something that showed up in my yard this morning. Spoke with a neighbor and he said he seen it in his yard a few days ago. Haven't decided where I'm going to release it yet, looks a little dry and hungry. Been giving it some worms and soaking it, looks like a little boy. Going out to buy a dozen night crawlers to fatten him up before I release him tomorrow. Just after having him for a few hours now, he see me and looking for some more worms. Got to get to the store.


Aw, he's adorable! Also, he's been someone's pet for a very long time. Rather than releasing him I'd try to find his owner. His shell tells me he's never been a 'wild turtle,' and might not make it if you turn him loose. Try to find his owner.


----------



## Jan A

Warren said:


> Good afternoon TFO, just want to share a few pictures of something that showed up in my yard this morning. Spoke with a neighbor and he said he seen it in his yard a few days ago. Haven't decided where I'm going to release it yet, looks a little dry and hungry. Been giving it some worms and soaking it, looks like a little boy. Going out to buy a dozen night crawlers to fatten him up before I release him tomorrow. Just after having him for a few hours now, he see me and looking for some more worms. Got to get to the store.


What a beauty!! I'd be going "Mom, can I keep him?" But I know better now. You're an awesome brief encounter!!


----------



## Warren

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, he's adorable! Also, he's been someone's pet for a very long time. Rather than releasing him I'd try to find his owner. His shell tells me he's never been a 'wild turtle,' and might not make it if you turn him loose. Try to find his owner.


I will keep him for a few days and ask around to find the owner. He's enjoying the night crawlers I bought from the store, they are some big worms. Looks like he wrestling a python but he ate 3 of those bad boys, he resting in the tall grass in my yard after his workout.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I got a message earlier today that a relative of Rachel and Abner won best of breed for the American Hairless Terriers at the Westminster Dog Show. Not sure of the relation yet, could be father or a sibling from an earlier litter.


----------



## EllieMay

Turtulas-Len said:


> I got a message earlier today that a relative of Rachel and Abner won best of breed for the American Hairless Terriers at the Westminster Dog Show. Not sure of the relation yet, could be father or a sibling from an earlier litter.


Wow.. that’s cool. Post us some pics when you get them


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday all… I decided to clean tortoise boxes today and when I raised the lid on the duplex, I was confronted by an angry water moccasin… I’ll not be reaching in the boxes from the little door anymore. He was up on the shelf that hold the thermostats snd I’d not have saw him through the tort entry :-(
> 
> that’s dealt with and now I’m expecting siblings for burgers snd pool time soon..



I asked my friend google what a water moccasin was and....
YOU DO KNOW THATS A SNAAAAKE RIGHT???!!!
Holy cowwabunga!!!!
AND he was angry you say!?!?!?!?!
WHAT DID YOU DO!?
I would have been wrapped around the top of the tree around the corner shaking!! ?
Did it bite any of the torts?????
Could it have???
Wwooooooowwwwww !!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> It has been a particularly noisy, foul mouthed day here but hopefully it's calmed down for the evening and I can go and do some garden stuff.
> Lola is really enjoying soaking up the rays.
> I hope you are all having a peaceful and/or fun Sunday where you are.



When you say “foul mouthed”
I don’t think you meant chicken.. ??
I hope all goes better for you tomorrow..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> Good afternoon TFO, just want to share a few pictures of something that showed up in my yard this morning. Spoke with a neighbor and he said he seen it in his yard a few days ago. Haven't decided where I'm going to release it yet, looks a little dry and hungry. Been giving it some worms and soaking it, looks like a little boy. Going out to buy a dozen night crawlers to fatten him up before I release him tomorrow. Just after having him for a few hours now, he see me and looking for some more worms. Got to get to the store.



Not sure I could release him/her.
It’s soooo cute!
Could probably bite my head off though....
Sooo.... I guess I would let him/her come or go as they pleased from my back yard...?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I asked my friend google what a water moccasin was and....
> YOU DO KNOW THATS A SNAAAAKE RIGHT???!!!
> Holy cowwabunga!!!!
> AND he was angry you say!?!?!?!?!
> WHAT DID YOU DO!?
> I would have been wrapped around the top of the tree around the corner shaking!! ?
> Did it bite any of the torts?????
> Could it have???
> Wwooooooowwwwww !!!!!!


Not laughing at the biting ot could have done but the thought of you up a tree!!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> When you say “foul mouthed”
> I don’t think you meant chicken.. ??
> I hope all goes better for you tomorrow..?


Chickens are far more polite.
Much better today thank you as they're all either in work or school - until this evening that is - I'll have to wait and see what that brings.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
Bright sunny and warm here again today.
I've been out early to an M&S store. I had some gift vouchers to use up but they've closed so many shops in this country it's quite a trek to find one now. I don't like ordering online, like to feel materials and try for size etc. Everything I have ordered online from them has had to be returned which is too much hassle for me. 
Anyway glad I've done that and that the vouchers were still in date. 
Lola and I are just going to chill for the rest of the day or warm up in his case!
Hope everyone has a good Monday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Bright sunny and warm here again today.
> I've been out early to an M&S store. I had some gift vouchers to use up but they've closed so many shops in this country it's quite a trek to find one now. I don't like ordering online, like to feel materials and try for size etc. Everything I have ordered online from them has had to be returned which is too much hassle for me.
> Anyway glad I've done that and that the vouchers were still in date.
> Lola and I are just going to chill for the rest of the day or warm up in his case!
> Hope everyone has a good Monday!!



Enjoy! I havent been to a Marks&Spencer in ages. Or a Boots!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Not laughing at the biting ot could have done but the thought of you up a tree!!



A tree around the corner AND down the block!! ???!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Chickens are far more polite.
> Much better today thank you as they're all either in work or school - until this evening that is - I'll have to wait and see what that brings.



You should put on disco music and sing and dance and clean? All day till just before they get home. (Maybe not the cleaning part.? But I threw that in so you felt like you were indeed working from home) ?
A half an hour before they get home turn everything off and sit on a chair quietly and stare into space... they will wonder what’s wrong with you... admit nothing!
Just get up and go into the garden.
Let them fight amongst themselves!! ????????????????


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I got a message earlier today that a relative of Rachel and Abner won best of breed for the American Hairless Terriers at the Westminster Dog Show. Not sure of the relation yet, could be father or a sibling from an earlier litter.


That's great news! . . . but then, you always knew they were champions!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Wow. I wondered about that from the head shape.? It's good you saw it.


Was there a picture of the sneke? I missed it! How many posts back?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Was there a picture of the sneke? I missed it! How many posts back?


It was in the nut house yesterday. Heather's picture was really clear and showed the markings. But as usual I can't identify them from the internet or even pictures in books. Only here do I see clear fantastic pictures. It also might be that each one is unique.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtulas-Len said:


> I got a message earlier today that a relative of Rachel and Abner won best of breed for the American Hairless Terriers at the Westminster Dog Show. Not sure of the relation yet, could be father or a sibling from an earlier litter.


I liked Wassabi also, so cute. I'll watch for yours  They're showing the winners on our news every chance they get


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not sure I could release him/her.
> It’s soooo cute!
> Could probably bite my head off though....
> Sooo.... I guess I would let him/her come or go as they pleased from my back yard...?


I like Yavonne's response and what you said.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Was there a picture of the sneke? I missed it! How many posts back?


Don't you hate spell check? Except this time it's close to sneaky. and right on...


----------



## Cathie G

Ok you asked for it Maro2bear. It's a picture of the monster that grew in my front yard

from a simple little tree from the arbor day foundation.?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Was there a picture of the sneke? I missed it! How many posts back?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 327173


That one shows the markings so differently than the other but both the same snake. Now I have to look again ?


----------



## EllieMay

There are several different scientific names that could fit.. I can just tell that it’s not venomous… still a danger to my chickens and eggs though!


Cathie G said:


> That one shows the markings so differently than the other but both the same snake. Now I have to look again ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> There are several different scientific names that could fit.. I can just tell that it’s not venomous… still a danger to my chickens and eggs though!


Yes. Very much so. It looked pretty big too. I'm glad you didn't get bit even if it isn't poisonous.? It was an interesting read though. I did check out more than the obvious one ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Very much so. It looked pretty big too. I'm glad you didn't get bit even if it isn't poisonous.? It was an interesting read though. I did check out more than the obvious one ?


Life is so much simpler in the UK. We onky have 3 species of snake. Only one of them is venomous and that’s very small and, while you might need a trip to hospital A&E, it certainly isn’t going to kill you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Enjoy! I havent been to a Marks&Spencer in ages. Or a Boots!


You're not mising much.
Do you have them in the US?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 327173


He's trying to disguise himself as a cable.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
So far I've wasted the best part of a morning trying to help a bee who was going beserk on the path.
He looks as if he's twerking with his back end and also sits up on it and seems to be cleaning his abdomen. His wings are fine but he's not atempting to fly and his legs all look OK.
I wondered if he had some spiders web on his feet so tried using a small paint brush to catch any but no luck.
I've put him in a conatiner with some wet kitchen paper and an old gardening glove and plant material/flowers hoping he'll just take off when he's ready but 2 hours later he's still there. Very strange.

It's very sunny here again but there may be thunderstorms on the way over the next few days. 
Lola is busy outside re arranging his enclosure, I'm sure he'll enjoy some basking time when he's finished. 
I'm not planning on doing much.
Have a good Tuesday.
TTFN


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> He's trying to disguise himself as a cable.



Maybe he IS the “cable guy”? ?

Hello, good morning, sorry for adding my two cents....
?‍?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> So far I've wasted the best part of a morning trying to help a bee who was going beserk on the path.
> He looks as if he's twerking with his back end and also sits up on it and seems to be cleaning his abdomen. His wings are fine but he's not atempting to fly and his legs all look OK.
> I wondered if he had some spiders web on his feet so tried using a small paint brush to catch any but no luck.
> I've put him in a conatiner with some wet kitchen paper and an old gardening glove and plant material/flowers hoping he'll just take off when he's ready but 2 hours later he's still there. Very strange.
> 
> It's very sunny here again but there may be thunderstorms on the way over the next few days.
> Lola is busy outside re arranging his enclosure, I'm sure he'll enjoy some basking time when he's finished.
> I'm not planning on doing much.
> Have a good Tuesday.
> TTFN



I had a bird like that the other day.
He just sat on the driveway mumbling to himself....
“Auckkk.... bugger it, it’s too hot to fly.” 
“ if yer thinkin’ a eatin’ me lady yer in for a right kick in the backside!”
(Said like a REAL Scotsman, with a wee hat on).... ?
Soooo.... I put out a bowl of water, some bread and let him do what he had to do for himself...
I figured .... my backside was waaayyyy big enough already...? ?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I had a bird like that the other day.
> He just sat on the driveway mumbling to himself....
> “Auckkk.... bugger it, it’s too hot to fly.”
> “ if yer thinkin’ a eatin’ me lady yer in for a right kick in the backside!”
> (Said like a REAL Scotsman, with a wee hat on).... ?
> Soooo.... I put out a bowl of water, some bread and let him do what he had to do for himself...
> I figured .... my backside was waaayyyy big enough already...? ?


I love the birds in my garden. It's been quite noisy for a few days I think some sparrow fledglings were still calling to be fed but Mother Sparrow had obviously had enough of her youngsters and left them to it. She's probably busy laying another clutch so will have to go through it all over again. 

My bee isn't looking very good. He's probably worn himself out doing whatever he was doing. I've left him some more sugared water to see if he'll revive but don't think he will, it's been too long.


----------



## JoesMum

If you want noisy birds, come to the rescue. The starling boom has taken off and it is deafening. We have two big enclosures with youngsters in them and if my feeding partner and I happened to be doing both at the same time the noise levels were almost painful!

At the cuter end of the scale I was feeding this tiny Treecreeper who dozed off on my hand.



Google picture of an adult.



And also this little pied wagtail.



Google picture of an adult.



In another cage we had 3 young Jackdaws and a young Carrion Crow. The Carrion Crow is starting to feed himself, but the Jackdaws kept begging from him so he fed them. I intervened and fed the Jackdaws. The Crow moved to the back and just gave me a look as if to say “Where were you? I’ve been doing your job! It’s not good enough!” ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Life is so much simpler in the UK. We onky have 3 species of snake. Only one of them is venomous and that’s very small and, while you might need a trip to hospital A&E, it certainly isn’t going to kill you.


That's interesting that you only have 3 species. We have so many different ones and some that mimic venomous ones to boot. I've always had an interest in knowing what I'm seeing because...if there's a snake in the yard I'll probably step on it. I don't know how I have never been bit. Except for the grace of God.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> If you want noisy birds, come to the rescue. The starling boom has taken off and it is deafening. We have two big enclosures with youngsters in them and if my feeding partner and I happened to be doing both at the same time the noise levels were almost painful!
> 
> At the cuter end of the scale I was feeding this tiny Treecreeper who dozed off on my hand.
> View attachment 327208
> 
> 
> Google picture of an adult.
> View attachment 327209
> 
> 
> And also this little pied wagtail.
> View attachment 327210
> 
> 
> Google picture of an adult.
> View attachment 327211
> 
> 
> In another cage we had 3 young Jackdaws and a young Carrion Crow. The Carrion Crow is starting to feed himself, but the Jackdaws kept begging from him so he fed them. I intervened and fed the Jackdaws. The Crow moved to the back and just gave me a look as if to say “Where were you? I’ve been doing your job! It’s not good enough!” ?


I love that!!!! You can truely see how different the babies look from the adult. It would make a great book for rehabilitators and people that want to help wildlife.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some very large thunderstorms rolled through here late last night. A ton of rain, thunder & lightening. Lots of downed limbs & trees. One house near DC was struck by lightening - burnt down.

I got out early to enjoy the calm after the storm.

Nice Calm Start




What I See


What the Camera Sees


----------



## Blackdog1714

JoesMum said:


> If you want noisy birds, come to the rescue. The starling boom has taken off and it is deafening. We have two big enclosures with youngsters in them and if my feeding partner and I happened to be doing both at the same time the noise levels were almost painful!
> 
> At the cuter end of the scale I was feeding this tiny Treecreeper who dozed off on my hand.
> View attachment 327208
> 
> 
> Google picture of an adult.
> View attachment 327209
> 
> 
> And also this little pied wagtail.
> View attachment 327210
> 
> 
> Google picture of an adult.
> View attachment 327211
> 
> 
> In another cage we had 3 young Jackdaws and a young Carrion Crow. The Carrion Crow is starting to feed himself, but the Jackdaws kept begging from him so he fed them. I intervened and fed the Jackdaws. The Crow moved to the back and just gave me a look as if to say “Where were you? I’ve been doing your job! It’s not good enough!” ?


What a most fearsome name "Treecreeper"!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I love the birds in my garden. It's been quite noisy for a few days I think some sparrow fledglings were still calling to be fed but Mother Sparrow had obviously had enough of her youngsters and left them to it. She's probably busy laying another clutch so will have to go through it all over again.
> 
> My bee isn't looking very good. He's probably worn himself out doing whatever he was doing. I've left him some more sugared water to see if he'll revive but don't think he will, it's been too long.



Fix hiiimmmm
Save himmm!!!!! ??????
Poor little bee..
Never hurt anyone ..... (yet).
Does anyone on here raise bees?
Maybe they could tell you why he is down on the dumps? Not feeling well...etc...
I heard once long ago when a certain kind of bee stings you it dies is that the kind of beat this is?
What about a spoonful of honey?
Or will he be like...
“Lady, are you SERIOUS?” 
Just a suggestion ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> If you want noisy birds, come to the rescue. The starling boom has taken off and it is deafening. We have two big enclosures with youngsters in them and if my feeding partner and I happened to be doing both at the same time the noise levels were almost painful!
> 
> At the cuter end of the scale I was feeding this tiny Treecreeper who dozed off on my hand.
> View attachment 327208
> 
> 
> Google picture of an adult.
> View attachment 327209
> 
> 
> And also this little pied wagtail.
> View attachment 327210
> 
> 
> Google picture of an adult.
> View attachment 327211
> 
> 
> In another cage we had 3 young Jackdaws and a young Carrion Crow. The Carrion Crow is starting to feed himself, but the Jackdaws kept begging from him so he fed them. I intervened and fed the Jackdaws. The Crow moved to the back and just gave me a look as if to say “Where were you? I’ve been doing your job! It’s not good enough!” ?



Ooooooo...!!! How adorable!!!
I want the first one! 
I might have to send you a pair of earbuds and a list of good tunes!!???
Maybe Maro2bear can send a tape of the cicadas?? ???????
It must be deafening and you want to scream every time you leave the place? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Some very large thunderstorms rolled through here late last night. A ton of rain, thunder & lightening. Lots of downed limbs & trees. One house near DC was struck by lightening - burnt down.
> 
> I got out early to enjoy the calm after the storm.
> 
> Nice Calm Start
> View attachment 327214
> 
> 
> 
> What I See
> View attachment 327216
> 
> What the Camera Sees
> View attachment 327215



How beautiful is that!!!? Wow...


----------



## JoesMum

Blackdog1714 said:


> What a most fearsome name "Treecreeper"!


They creep up trees. Nothing sinister. They start at the bottom of the trunk and work their way up the tree looking for insects in the bark. They’re just under 6 inches long. Not big.

The Nuthatch I showed a few weeks ago feeds in a similar way, but starts at the top of a trunk and works it’s way to the bottom, head down. It’s an easy way to know what you have seen: head up = treecreeper, head down = nuthatch


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok....who on CDR owns this one?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Fix hiiimmmm
> Save himmm!!!!! ??????
> Poor little bee..
> Never hurt anyone ..... (yet).
> Does anyone on here raise bees?
> Maybe they could tell you why he is down on the dumps? Not feeling well...etc...
> I heard once long ago when a certain kind of bee stings you it dies is that the kind of beat this is?
> What about a spoonful of honey?
> Or will he be like...
> “Lady, are you SERIOUS?”
> Just a suggestion ?


It's a honey bee that when they sting something they die. I don't know if that happens to others.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting that you only have 3 species. We have so many different ones and some that mimic venomous ones to boot. I've always had an interest in knowing what I'm seeing because...if there's a snake in the yard I'll probably step on it. I don't know how I have never been bit. Except for the grace of God.?


I ran over a big black one on the road on my bike & I screamed but didn't wreck, which was a miracle itself.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Fix hiiimmmm
> Save himmm!!!!! ??????
> Poor little bee..
> Never hurt anyone ..... (yet).
> Does anyone on here raise bees?
> Maybe they could tell you why he is down on the dumps? Not feeling well...etc...
> I heard once long ago when a certain kind of bee stings you it dies is that the kind of beat this is?
> What about a spoonful of honey?
> Or will he be like...
> “Lady, are you SERIOUS?”
> Just a suggestion ?


Sadly he didn't make it. 
I've had a good look at him with a magnifying glass to see if I could spot what was making him behave so strangely, and manically, but he looked perfect. He was a white tailed bumblebee I think.
At least he had a chance to recover, if I'd left him on the path a bird would have had him or he would have been too hot in the sun.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I ran over a big black one on the road on my bike & I screamed but didn't wreck, which was a miracle itself.


Did the black snake make it too?? I know I'm bad but they are my favorite.?


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Did a quick walk about the garden. Lo & behold, the banana plantation is putting up yet another flower pod. Early stages they look like a mis-shapen ear of corn.
> 
> View attachment 327028
> 
> 
> The front garden is still flowering with Hostas & Astilbe. Leatrice & yellow Cone Flower just opening.
> View attachment 327029
> 
> 
> Our Persimmon Tree is FULL of fruit as well. They are self selecting, so will drop a lot of fruit before they ripen in late October.
> View attachment 327030


Hello Marco2Bear, like the looks of your garden and your Banana Tree. I took your advice and bought a Hardy Banana tree, have a guestion. Since I transplanted my tree into a larger pot, I've noticed some new growth coming from around the sides of the bigger plant. Do you thing its possible to transplant the newer plants into their own pots once they get a little bigger, or should I just let them grow together.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Did the black snake make it too?? I know I'm bad but they are my favorite.?


Haven't a clue. I was riding a bike w/skinny tires. I didn't look back. If you saw me riding a bike, you"d understand. I used to hit trees & telephone poles w/regularity, no matter how far they were from the street.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Some very large thunderstorms rolled through here late last night. A ton of rain, thunder & lightening. Lots of downed limbs & trees. One house near DC was struck by lightening - burnt down.
> 
> I got out early to enjoy the calm after the storm.
> 
> Nice Calm Start
> View attachment 327214
> 
> 
> 
> What I See
> View attachment 327216
> 
> What the Camera Sees
> View attachment 327215


And more great bird pictures...we had a beautiful day here. Humidity perfect and only around 77f or so. I had to get a blanket?. It's supposed to get down to 52f tonight. I'll be freezing. For a few days it's going to be fall like instead of summer.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Haven't a clue. I was riding a bike w/skinny tires. I didn't look back. If you saw me riding a bike, you"d understand. I used to hit trees & telephone poles w/regularity, no matter how far they were from the street.


Sounds like me and one reason I like both feet on the ground.? Even though I take the chance of stepping on a snake. I even had one chase me once. I didn't step on that one but came real close. I think it was a blue racer.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like me and one reason I like both feet on the ground.? Even though I take the chance of stepping on a snake. I even had one chase me once. I didn't step on that one but came real close. I think it was a blue racer.


Yikes!! I haven't had one chase me, but I've been too close to live rattlers. When I met my husband, he had "Henry" in the freezer. Henry was a dead rattler. I didn't cook meals at his house back then.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....who on CDR owns this one?
> 
> View attachment 327228



Probably Tom’s...?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok....who on CDR owns this one?
> 
> View attachment 327228


OK I own up - it's mine


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Mid week again.
Lola has found his usual basking spot and is stretched out watching the world go by. 
He'd better make the most of it some rain and lower temps are on the way.
I have a list of things to do today so better get on with them.
See you later.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Some very large thunderstorms rolled through here late last night. A ton of rain, thunder & lightening. Lots of downed limbs & trees. One house near DC was struck by lightening - burnt down.
> 
> I got out early to enjoy the calm after the storm.
> 
> Nice Calm Start
> View attachment 327214
> 
> 
> 
> What I See
> View attachment 327216
> 
> What the Camera Sees
> View attachment 327215


Oh man! I saw an Eagle close-up in Colorado when I pulled to the shoulder for something and right where I stopped my truck window was an Eagle on the fence post. Then a few miles and a sign"watch for Eagles on hiway"! prolly read 'roadway not hiway'

Hey...you guys know the icon bar that runs across the top of a comment? Bold and Size and all that? Mine don't work. I can click and be patient, but no luck. Yours?
Mary is freakin so happy that it's grape leaf season, and mine are growing nicely. And all my Rose of Sharon sticks, bushes and trees are forming buds. But no camera so no pictures


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Hello Marco2Bear, like the looks of your garden and your Banana Tree. I took your advice and bought a Hardy Banana tree, have a guestion. Since I transplanted my tree into a larger pot, I've noticed some new growth coming from around the sides of the bigger plant. Do you thing its possible to transplant the newer plants into their own pots once they get a little bigger, or should I just let them grow together.



Hey Warren, great to see those new “pups” growing like that. A good sign that your plant liked the new digs.

So, I did a few searches to confirm my thoughts.....and it’s best to wait until they are larger. What you might want to do is move the whole plant, pups and all, into a larger pot. It will give them all some room to expand their roots & spread out.

Key Point & The Source

 The first and most important step is to select a pup that is large enough to survive when separated from the mother plant. *Small pups, known as buttons, won’t have sufficient roots to make it on their own. *Don’t attempt to propagate pups less than 12 inches (30 cm.) tall. Shoots measuring 2 to 3 feet (61-91 cm.) tall and a minimum of 2 or 3 inches (5-8 cm.) in diameter are more likely to develop into healthy plants.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Dividing Banana Pups – Can You Transplant A Banana Tree Pup https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/fruits/banana/dividing-banana-pups.htm

Good luck


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Oh man! I saw an Eagle close-up in Colorado when I pulled to the shoulder for something and right where I stopped my truck window was an Eagle on the fence post. Then a few miles and a sign"watch for Eagles on hiway"! prolly read 'roadway not hiway'
> 
> Hey...you guys know the icon bar that runs across the top of a comment? Bold and Size and all that? Mine don't work. I can click and be patient, but no luck. Yours?
> Mary is freakin so happy that it's grape leaf season, and mine are growing nicely. And all my Rose of Sharon sticks, bushes and trees are forming buds. But no camera so no pictures
> View attachment 327284



Yes...Eagles make anyone into a *bird watcher.*

The font thing..... I first use my finger & highlight the text, then SELECT, then choose the Bold. The bit up top hasn't worked for me following one of the upgrades.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Warren, great to see those new “pups” growing like that. A good sign that your plant liked the new digs.
> 
> So, I did a few searches to confirm my thoughts.....and it’s best to wait until they are larger. What you might want to do is move the whole plant, pups and all, into a larger pot. It will give them all some room to expand their roots & spread out.
> 
> Key Point & The Source
> 
> The first and most important step is to select a pup that is large enough to survive when separated from the mother plant. *Small pups, known as buttons, won’t have sufficient roots to make it on their own. *Don’t attempt to propagate pups less than 12 inches (30 cm.) tall. Shoots measuring 2 to 3 feet (61-91 cm.) tall and a minimum of 2 or 3 inches (5-8 cm.) in diameter are more likely to develop into healthy plants.
> 
> Read more at Gardening Know How: Dividing Banana Pups – Can You Transplant A Banana Tree Pup https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/fruits/banana/dividing-banana-pups.htm
> 
> Good luck


Thank you for that information, I may just transplant them in a larger pot later today to allow then more room to grow before I separate any of them. Thanks again


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK...where is Select?????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...Eagles make anyone into a *bird watcher.*
> 
> The font thing..... I first use my finger & highlight the text, then SELECT, then choose the Bold. The bit up top hasn't worked for me following one of the upgrades.


I don't have a Smartphone, I use a computer and I highlight, but I don't see a select. I'm pretty computer dumb...I use a Linux based system...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh man! I saw an Eagle close-up in Colorado when I pulled to the shoulder for something and right where I stopped my truck window was an Eagle on the fence post. Then a few miles and a sign"watch for Eagles on hiway"! prolly read 'roadway not hiway'
> 
> Hey...you guys know the icon bar that runs across the top of a comment? Bold and Size and all that? Mine don't work. I can click and be patient, but no luck. Yours?
> Mary is freakin so happy that it's grape leaf season, and mine are growing nicely. And all my Rose of Sharon sticks, bushes and trees are forming buds. But no camera so no pictures
> View attachment 327284


Over to the right of that "icon bar" look for the square that looks like a square set of parentheses put together. Just click on that


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Birthday, Heather!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I don't have a Smartphone, I use a computer and I highlight, but I don't see a select. I'm pretty computer dumb...I use a Linux based system...



If you cannot find the select button
Maybe try the enter button?
Sorry Maggie, I don’t know how to explains computers.... and I am from YOUR era..
But I try to keep up on the new tech stuff so kids don’t think I’m dumb. ?
I probably guess at most of it; it’s just that I happen to be right. ?
So it LOOLS like I know what I’m doing..
I cannot stand computers!!!!!! ?
Remember when we had to WRITE STUFF DOWN!???
We would worry about our spelling 
(Which my dad would tell me to go look up)
And in high school we were taught “shorthand”!!!!!!
I know....I know..... ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If you cannot find the select button
> Maybe try the enter button?
> Sorry Maggie, I don’t know how to explains computers.... and I am from YOUR era..
> But I try to keep up on the new tech stuff so kids don’t think I’m dumb. ?
> I probably guess at most of it; it’s just that I happen to be right. ?
> So it LOOLS like I know what I’m doing..
> I cannot stand computers!!!!!! ?
> Remember when we had to WRITE STUFF DOWN!???
> We would worry about our spelling
> (Which my dad would tell me to go look up)
> And in high school we were taught “shorthand”!!!!!!
> I know....I know..... ???


I was taught cursive in the 1st grade at Catholic school. Not many people use cursive anymore


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan - did you read my explanation on how to get your icon bar to work?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> I don't have a Smartphone, I use a computer and I highlight, but I don't see a select. I'm pretty computer dumb...I use a Linux based system...



Im guessing you have to be in edit/write mode....but, 
here i am typing out texting *texting*, but then want to BOLD one of the words. I put the cursor at the word(s) i want to bolden. 

Probably works a bit differently on your computer.

Here You Can See the SELECT or SELECT ALL option


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes...Eagles make anyone into a *bird watcher.*
> 
> The font thing..... I first use my finger & highlight the text, then SELECT, then choose the Bold. The bit up top hasn't worked for me following one of the upgrades.


I just type out the code myself. The letters in the square brackets can be in upper or lower case; it doesn’t matter.



Code:


[b]This text appears in bold[/b]

[u]This text appears underlined[/u]

[i]This text appears in italics[/i]

[s]This text is struck through (crossed out)[/s]

*This text appears in bold*

This text appears underlined

_This text appears in italics_

This text is struck through (crossed out)


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I just type out the code myself. The letters in the square brackets can be in upper or lower case; it doesn’t matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]This text appears in bold[/b]
> 
> [u]This text appears underlined[/u]
> 
> [i]This text appears in italics[/i]
> 
> [s]This text is struck through (crossed out)[/s]
> 
> *This text appears in bold*
> 
> This text appears underlined
> 
> _This text appears in italics_
> 
> This text is struck through (crossed out)


And you can nest the codes so


Code:


[b][u][i]This text is bold, underlined italic![/i][/u][/b]

*This text is bold, underlined italic!*


----------



## Maro2Bear

not bold *bold bold* not bold 

I guess those little icons do work for me as well 



The Icons


----------



## JoesMum

A CDR Happy Birthday to @EllieMay 

I hope you’re having a wonderful day Heather


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I was taught cursive in the 1st grade at Catholic school. Not many people use cursive anymore



Wow...
Me too!!
You had to write all the letters 5x
And in cursive AND then in capital letters!!!!!
That to me seems so normal!!!
Now a days, kids are taught right when they fall out of the womb how to use a computer. 

who the heck teaches their 3 year old A COMPUTER!!???
Buttons and scrolling.....
I’d be soooo lost if I were a child. ?

Oh... and P.S.—-
You....you....YOU.. went to catholic school?? ????
Did it burst into flames when you showed up everyday?? ??

Now, THATS where all your pent up anger started... ooohhhhhh..... now I understand. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Happy Birthday EllieMay!!!!!
When are we coming to celebrate!???
I’ll bring the cake ? 
???????
?️?️?️?️
???????????????????????


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If you cannot find the select button
> Maybe try the enter button?
> Sorry Maggie, I don’t know how to explains computers.... and I am from YOUR era..
> But I try to keep up on the new tech stuff so kids don’t think I’m dumb. ?
> I probably guess at most of it; it’s just that I happen to be right. ?
> So it LOOLS like I know what I’m doing..
> I cannot stand computers!!!!!! ?
> Remember when we had to WRITE STUFF DOWN!???
> We would worry about our spelling
> (Which my dad would tell me to go look up)
> And in high school we were taught “shorthand”!!!!!!
> I know....I know..... ???


My problem with computers is, by the time I get it done, I can't remember how I did it.? Then once I figure it out, they change everything. I love/hate them.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow...
> Me too!!
> You had to write all the letters 5x
> And in cursive AND then in capital letters!!!!!
> That to me seems so normal!!!
> Now a days, kids are taught right when they fall out of the womb how to use a computer.
> 
> who the heck teaches their 3 year old A COMPUTER!!???
> Buttons and scrolling.....
> I’d be soooo lost if I were a child. ?
> 
> Oh... and P.S.—-
> You....you....YOU.. went to catholic school?? ????
> Did it burst into flames when you showed up everyday?? ??
> 
> Now, THATS where all your pent up anger started... ooohhhhhh..... now I understand. ??


I was told at my job to stop writing in cursive because the young adults couldn't read it. They couldn't count change either. They were college students. They would tell me how smart I was for doing a simple math problem in my head. I felt so sorry for them.


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> I was told at my job to stop writing in cursive because the young adults couldn't read it. They couldn't count change either. They were college students. They would tell me how smart I was for doing a simple math problem in my head. I felt so sorry for them.


Here in Maryland, Baltimore County public schools do not teach cursive anymore. My grandchildren go to Catholic school in Baltimore County, they still teach cursive. Kids now a day's don't write anything. They're just texting or sending emails, and they thing they got it hard.


----------



## Cathie G

When I arrived home today I spotted a bee going from clover flower to clover flower. I didn't want to take the time to get a picture because I was hoping it was a honey bee. So I got out of the car in a hurry and went over to see. Well... the bee was a small bumble bee but better than nothing.?


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Here in Maryland, Baltimore County public schools do not teach cursive anymore. My grandchildren go to Catholic school in Baltimore County, they still teach cursive. Kids now a day's don't write anything. They're just texting or sending emails, and they thing they got it hard.


Yes. It's really sad what's happened with education. When they are young they are being formed for the rest of their lives while they can absorb it. Even if they don't get top honors at the time, later they might understand it better because it's a part of them.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> When I arrived home today I spotted a bee going from clover flower to clover flower. I didn't want to take the time to get a picture because I was hoping it was a honey bee. So I got out of the car in a hurry and went over to see. Well... the bee was a small bumble bee but better than nothing.?


Bumblebees and solitary bees are actually more important pollinators than honey bees.

Bees have evolved to have a range of tongue lengths to suit every flower type. Honey bees cannot pollinate everything and they are outnumbered by thousands of other bee species. Which is just as well. A world with only honey bees in it would find that most food plants were not pollinated. In short… we would starve.

It is important to recognise the importance of all the other bee species and not just the commercially reared honey bees.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Bumblebees and solitary bees are actually more important pollinators than honey bees.
> 
> Bees have evolved to have a range of tongue lengths to suit every flower type. Honey bees cannot pollinate everything and they are outnumbered by thousands of other bee species. Which is just as well. A world with only honey bees in it would find that most food plants were not pollinated. In short… we would starve.
> 
> It is important to recognise the importance of all the other bee species and not just the commercially reared honey bees.


Yes. My only problem with that is we used to have so many wild honey bees but now we have none. I haven't seen any for several years. Even the bumblebees are fewer than used to be. We always used to have both in great numbers.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Happy Birthday, Heather!!


Thank you all! Hubby took me out to eat and then we went some friend to the boats..(gambling) ! Followed with a local pub owned by friends for a game pool… I’m cheap… so I returned home with some $$$ to spare.. chicken and Tater’s in the crock pot!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all! Hubby took me out to eat and then we went some friend to the boats..(gambling) ! Followed with a local pub owned by friends for a game pool… I’m cheap… so I returned home with some $$$ to spare.. chicken and Tater’s in the crock pot!


Happy Birthday Girl!! You rock!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all! Hubby took me out to eat and then we went some friend to the boats..(gambling) ! Followed with a local pub owned by friends for a game pool… I’m cheap… so I returned home with some $$$ to spare.. chicken and Tater’s in the crock pot!


Happy birthday ? but I'm really curious. I've never done chicken and tators together much less in a crock pot. It might be half way decent. I'm really looking for a different way to cook chicken lately that actually tastes good.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> When I arrived home today I spotted a bee going from clover flower to clover flower. I didn't want to take the time to get a picture because I was hoping it was a honey bee. So I got out of the car in a hurry and went over to see. Well... the bee was a small bumble bee but better than nothing.?



I will say it again,
I would be up a tree around the corner....
Down the street! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan - did you read my explanation on how to get your icon bar to work?


yes


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday ? but I'm really curious. I've never done chicken and tators together much less in a crock pot. It might be half way decent. I'm really looking for a different way to cook chicken lately that actually tastes good.?


Well it was mighty easy.. a couple lbs of boneless skinless breasts, a large bowl of fresh washed red potatoes whole, two cans of Cambell’s cream of mushroom with garlic.. season to taste and cook on low all day… you can eat it by itself or put it on a bun… load of options. A low calorie meal good for all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow...
> Me too!!
> You had to write all the letters 5x
> And in cursive AND then in capital letters!!!!!
> That to me seems so normal!!!
> Now a days, kids are taught right when they fall out of the womb how to use a computer.
> 
> who the heck teaches their 3 year old A COMPUTER!!???
> Buttons and scrolling.....
> I’d be soooo lost if I were a child. ?
> 
> Oh... and P.S.—-
> You....you....YOU.. went to catholic school?? ????
> Did it burst into flames when you showed up everyday?? ??
> 
> Now, THATS where all your pent up anger started... ooohhhhhh..... now I understand. ??


The Palmer Method!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well it was mighty easy.. a couple lbs of boneless skinless breasts, a large bowl of fresh washed red potatoes whole, two cans of Cambell’s cream of mushroom with garlic.. season to taste and cook on low all day… you can eat it by itself or put it on a bun… load of options. A low calorie meal good for all.


I'm going to try it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty much a picture perfect day here today. Blue sky, cool temps, no humidity.

I met up with a kayaker friend in southern Maryland & we did some kayak exploring along a creek that leads right into the Chesapeake Bay.

Spoke with a local fisherman out angling for the invasive Snake Heads. He caught one medium size when we passed him again.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty much a picture perfect day here today. Blue sky, cool temps, no humidity.
> 
> I met up with a kayaker friend in southern Maryland & we did some kayak exploring along a creek that leads right into the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Spoke with a local fisherman out angling for the invasive Snake Heads. He caught one medium size when we passed him again.
> 
> View attachment 327377
> View attachment 327378
> View attachment 327379
> View attachment 327380
> View attachment 327381



What I find so fascinating about all of your pictures is that ..
Here is a place I never knew existed!!!!
How wonderful......
I will never get to go there and know that such beauty is out there.
I mean .... think about it...
All the places you will never know they exist!!!
Morocco was one of them,
Zimbobway is another.. right?
Greece?
Norway
Sweden....
Sooooo many gorgeous places out there and I am only lucky to see them in your pictures and on television.
I like to watch that Ramsay chef on the National Geographic channel go all over the world to find places to learn how they cook.
I think it’s called Ramsay: uncharted?
He was just in Guyanese (Africa) and was being starred down by a hungry hippo!!!
(When are they NOT hungry?)
Anyway,
Thanks to ALL OF YOU who post pictures from places you live, work, visit on trips and well..... just anywhere!! I will never see..
Even your driveways!!!!!! ??
KEEP POSTING!!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What I find so fascinating about all of your pictures is that ..
> Here is a place I never knew existed!!!!
> How wonderful......
> I will never get to go there and know that such beauty is out there.
> I mean .... think about it...
> All the places you will never know they exist!!!
> Morocco was one of them,
> Zimbobway is another.. right?
> Greece?
> Norway
> Sweden....
> Sooooo many gorgeous places out there and I am only lucky to see them in your pictures and on television.
> I like to watch that Ramsay chef on the National Geographic channel go all over the world to find places to learn how they cook.
> I think it’s called Ramsay: uncharted?
> He was just in Guyanese (Africa) and was being starred down by a hungry hippo!!!
> (When are they NOT hungry?)
> Anyway,
> Thanks to ALL OF YOU who post pictures from places you live, work, visit on trips and well..... just anywhere!! I will never see..
> Even your driveways!!!!!! ??
> KEEP POSTING!!!! ?



Glad that you enjoy!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally. Year after year after year, the deer stroll through our gardens at the right time and nip all the flower buds & leaves. It’s been many years since we enjoyed our Lilies. The deer are about, but luckily other food sources.

ive installed a few motion detector LED lights that are VERY bright near the garden beds. Who knows, they might have worked.

The Lilly


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally. Year after year after year, the deer stroll through our gardens at the right time and nip all the flower buds & leaves. It’s been many years since we enjoyed our Lilies. The deer are about, but luckily other food sources.
> 
> ive installed a few motion detector LED lights that are VERY bright near the garden beds. Who knows, they might have worked.
> 
> The Lilly
> View attachment 327432


That’s absolutely stunning!!! Lillies are my favorite… Calla’s, stargazers, etc.. I have an Asiatic that came back this year after the big freeze.. I had forgotten that it was out there and was going to plant something in the pot this year. When I emptied the old soil, I found the bulb.. I couldn’t remember what it was but I could tell it still had life so I replanted it in a pig planter ( of all things) in Torettos garden… it’s now a beautiful splash of flame..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally. Year after year after year, the deer stroll through our gardens at the right time and nip all the flower buds & leaves. It’s been many years since we enjoyed our Lilies. The deer are about, but luckily other food sources.
> 
> ive installed a few motion detector LED lights that are VERY bright near the garden beds. Who knows, they might have worked.
> 
> The Lilly
> View attachment 327432


I feed my day lillies to my tortoises...I don't like them and I have 3 big bushes, yellow or orange...


----------



## Cathie G

Omg OMG OMG... I just saw a hummingbird in my front yard! I think it might be the scent from the crabapple tree that's drawing it. It happened so quickly I couldn't get a picture. It was checking out one of my windchimes. I've got to do something quickly because I've never seen them in the front yard before.????? I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thank you all! Hubby took me out to eat and then we went some friend to the boats..(gambling) ! Followed with a local pub owned by friends for a game pool… I’m cheap… so I returned home with some $$$ to spare.. chicken and Tater’s in the crock pot!


Belated birthday wishes Heather, sounds like a very chilled day.
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally. Year after year after year, the deer stroll through our gardens at the right time and nip all the flower buds & leaves. It’s been many years since we enjoyed our Lilies. The deer are about, but luckily other food sources.
> 
> ive installed a few motion detector LED lights that are VERY bright near the garden beds. Who knows, they might have worked.
> 
> The Lilly
> View attachment 327432


They are beautiful.
I'm surprised the deer eat lillies - isn't the pollen poisonous?
I kniw the ones you buy for the house come with a warning about the pollen and pets.
Maybe it's just certain species.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
We've had a couple of grey days with a few light showers but nothing much.
I think more rain is expected on Sunday, and it looks like Linda's area in the south east of the UK is in for quite a drenching which I'm sure they'll be pleased about.
My cat sprinkler has arrived and works so I've been fine tuning that and I'll be leaving a camera out tonight to see how the cats react to it. I'm hoping to see them make a quick exit from my garden. ?
Hope you're having a good Friday - the weeks seem to fly by since I retired.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> We've had a couple of grey days with a few light showers but nothing much.
> I think more rain is expected on Sunday, and it looks like Linda's area in the south east of the UK is in for quite a drenching which I'm sure they'll be pleased about.
> My cat sprinkler has arrived and works so I've been fine tuning that and I'll be leaving a camera out tonight to see how the cats react to it. I'm hoping to see them make a quick exit from my garden. ?
> Hope you're having a good Friday - the weeks seem to fly by since I retired.


Yes the weeks fly by when you retire. I hate that. I want time to slow down to an enjoyable pace. Instead I'm busier than ever.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> That’s absolutely stunning!!! Lillies are my favorite… Calla’s, stargazers, etc.. I have an Asiatic that came back this year after the big freeze.. I had forgotten that it was out there and was going to plant something in the pot this year. When I emptied the old soil, I found the bulb.. I couldn’t remember what it was but I could tell it still had life so I replanted it in a pig planter ( of all things) in Torettos garden… it’s now a beautiful splash of flame..



Show me!!
Show meee!!!!
Show meeee!!!!!!
(Said like a little kid jumping up and down).
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Omg OMG OMG... I just saw a hummingbird in my front yard! I think it might be the scent from the crabapple tree that's drawing it. It happened so quickly I couldn't get a picture. It was checking out one of my windchimes. I've got to do something quickly because I've never seen them in the front yard before.????? I'm ecstatic!



Go put your phone camera on the window sill and press record for awhile!!!
Quick!!!
Those little boogers are fast!
I have a little brown bird that has made a nest in my only red bird house.
When he comes by me and sits on the fence....
THIS LITTLE BIRD SAYS SOOOOO MANY THINGS TO ME!!!!???
It’s like a whole phrase!?
I wonder if he is yelling at me to go away for fear of his house?
I would LOVE to send you all a video 
(If I can get one)
So you could tell me what kind of bird this is!!!
He is very small!
Light brown 
And I think yells in Russian!?
(At least that’s what it sounds like..) ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Go put your phone camera on the window sill and press record for awhile!!!
> Quick!!!
> Those little boogers are fast!
> I have a little brown bird that has made a nest in my only red bird house.
> When he comes by me and sits on the fence....
> THIS LITTLE BIRD SAYS SOOOOO MANY THINGS TO ME!!!!???
> It’s like a whole phrase!?
> I wonder if he is yelling at me to go away for fear of his house?
> I would LOVE to send you all a video
> (If I can get one)
> So you could tell me what kind of bird this is!!!
> He is very small!
> Light brown
> And I think yells in Russian!?
> (At least that’s what it sounds like..) ?


I'm probably going to have to put a feeder out tomorrow. They won't care if I get pictures of them like other birds do. The scent is from all the little crabapples that have fallen and are half way getting soft and fermented. The tree is still loaded with apples. This summer is promising to be fun ? even people love them. They love them even after they find out the apples are crab apples.


----------



## EllieMay

What’s a day Lilly?


maggie3fan said:


> I feed my day lillies to my tortoises...I don't like them and I have 3 big bushes, yellow or orange.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> We've had a couple of grey days with a few light showers but nothing much.
> I think more rain is expected on Sunday, and it looks like Linda's area in the south east of the UK is in for quite a drenching which I'm sure they'll be pleased about.
> My cat sprinkler has arrived and works so I've been fine tuning that and I'll be leaving a camera out tonight to see how the cats react to it. I'm hoping to see them make a quick exit from my garden. ?
> Hope you're having a good Friday - the weeks seem to fly by since I retired.


So does the sprinkler turn on when it detects slinky movements? My cats start moving when they see a spray bottle come out, so I'll be interested in how a cat sprinkler works.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have a small Brown Turkey fig tree out front and it was being taken over by some thistle plants. So yesterday I took the clippers over to cut the thistle back but had to stop after cutting some back.

I was about to disturb one of the wild young eastern box turtles that live here. Whether this is male or female it's going to be a very colorful turtle when it grows up.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> What’s a day Lilly?





Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> We've had a couple of grey days with a few light showers but nothing much.
> I think more rain is expected on Sunday, and it looks like Linda's area in the south east of the UK is in for quite a drenching which I'm sure they'll be pleased about.
> My cat sprinkler has arrived and works so I've been fine tuning that and I'll be leaving a camera out tonight to see how the cats react to it. I'm hoping to see them make a quick exit from my garden. ?
> Hope you're having a good Friday - the weeks seem to fly by since I retired.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have a small Brown Turkey fig tree out front and it was being taken over by some thistle plants. So yesterday I took the clippers over to cut the thistle back but had to stop after cutting some back.
> View attachment 327472
> I was about to disturb one of the wild young eastern box turtles that live here. Whether this is male or female it's going to be a very colorful turtle when it grows up.



What a beautiful pattern on his shell!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What a beautiful pattern on his shell!!!


Yes it's the most colorful one I've seen at that small size out there in the last couple years.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> So does the sprinkler turn on when it detects slinky movements? My cats start moving when they see a spray bottle come out, so I'll be interested in how a cat sprinkler works.


Any motion at all will set it off, people, animals, birds, plant movement when it's windy etc so you have to be careful where you position it but I'm very pleased to say it works a treat.
The cat strolled into my garden about 01.30 like he owns the place, and was about to position himself near the frog pond when 'whoosh' a jet of water sprang in his direction and he left much faster than he arrived.
The camera was only triggered once so I don't think he came back.
A few nights of that and he should soon get the message.


----------



## Lyn W

It's lillium spp. that is the toxic one





Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database


Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database



www.thetortoisetable.org.uk




Looks similar to the day lily so you'd have to be sure you know your lillies before feeding.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a grey, dull day today but that's fine by me.
My sister had an operation to remove a spur of bone on her ankle yetserday but she's home so I'll pop in to visit her later. I have a few little chores to do before I go so I'd better get on with them.
Have a good Saturday and TTFN


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Any motion at all will set it off, people, animals, birds, plant movement when it's windy etc so you have to be careful where you position it but I'm very pleased to say it works a treat.
> The cat strolled into my garden about 01.30 like he owns the place, and was about to position himself near the frog pond when 'whoosh' a jet of water sprang in his direction and he left much faster than he arrived.
> The camera was only triggered once so I don't think he came back.
> A few nights of that and he should soon get the message.


I think I have to buy one & gift it to Maggie if you"re successful.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Saturday to you all as well! Not much planned for the day… (yayyy!) kiddie birthday party late evening…?. Hope you all enjoy your day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Show me!!
> Show meee!!!!
> Show meeee!!!!!!
> (Said like a little kid jumping up and down).
> ?


As


Jan A said:


> I think I have to buy one & gift it to Maggie if you"re successful.


 Elliott Circle...I have wanted one for so long. I'll buy one myself


----------



## Maggie3fan

So the little Redfoot (Red) continues trying to escape. I can't take pictures without a camera...but this little tortoise is determined to leave, yesterday he was on his back 4 times in 15 minutes and I will guarantee I am freakin way tired of going out to check on him. He has solid 4 foot fence on 3 sides and my house on the 4th. He ain't getting out. He eats anything I give him, but he simply is not happy. Me neither...he's a pain in my a**. I wish you could see the less than a pound Red sinking to the bottom of the pond... evidently he can't swim. But Mary Knobbins at 30 pounds does not sink and she swims and seems to enjoy it. HA!
My wild flowers are blooming, the ROS are leafed out and are starting to form buds. Gonna bloom soon. The Morning Glories in their new spots are blooming but not happy. The grape vines are growing and Mary has eaten grape leaves for 2 days now, very happy. Things here are fine and all the animals are loving the sun.
Got a male T. ornata ornata, over grown beak and nails...the keeper is moving to Alaska and brought him to the pet store I deal with and I will pick 'him' up in a couple of hours. he's 15 yrs old. I have 5 female ornata, don't want a male...so things in Corvallis are happening...I'm going to a Memorial today for my friend who was run over and killed by a garbage truck. I hate those things and mostly don't go...but Gene was my friend.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> So the little Redfoot (Red) continues trying to escape. I can't take pictures without a camera...but this little tortoise is determined to leave, yesterday he was on his back 4 times in 15 minutes and I will guarantee I am freakin way tired of going out to check on him. He has solid 4 foot fence on 3 sides and my house on the 4th. He ain't getting out. He eats anything I give him, but he simply is not happy. Me neither...he's a pain in my a**. I wish you could see the less than a pound Red sinking to the bottom of the pond... evidently he can't swim. But Mary Knobbins at 30 pounds does not sink and she swims and seems to enjoy it. HA!
> My wild flowers are blooming, the ROS are leafed out and are starting to form buds. Gonna bloom soon. The Morning Glories in their new spots are blooming but not happy. The grape vines are growing and Mary has eaten grape leaves for 2 days now, very happy. Things here are fine and all the animals are loving the sun.
> Got a male T. ornata ornata, over grown beak and nails...the keeper is moving to Alaska and brought him to the pet store I deal with and I will pick 'him' up in a couple of hours. he's 15 yrs old. I have 5 female ornata, don't want a male...so things in Corvallis are happening...I'm going to a Memorial today for my friend who was run over and killed by a garbage truck. I hate those things and mostly don't go...but Gene was my friend.


I'm so sorry about your friend Gene, Maggie. My best to you & yours. You have Red for a reason even if we can't fathom why right now.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So the little Redfoot (Red) continues trying to escape. I can't take pictures without a camera...but this little tortoise is determined to leave, yesterday he was on his back 4 times in 15 minutes and I will guarantee I am freakin way tired of going out to check on him. He has solid 4 foot fence on 3 sides and my house on the 4th. He ain't getting out. He eats anything I give him, but he simply is not happy. Me neither...he's a pain in my a**. I wish you could see the less than a pound Red sinking to the bottom of the pond... evidently he can't swim. But Mary Knobbins at 30 pounds does not sink and she swims and seems to enjoy it. HA!
> My wild flowers are blooming, the ROS are leafed out and are starting to form buds. Gonna bloom soon. The Morning Glories in their new spots are blooming but not happy. The grape vines are growing and Mary has eaten grape leaves for 2 days now, very happy. Things here are fine and all the animals are loving the sun.
> Got a male T. ornata ornata, over grown beak and nails...the keeper is moving to Alaska and brought him to the pet store I deal with and I will pick 'him' up in a couple of hours. he's 15 yrs old. I have 5 female ornata, don't want a male...so things in Corvallis are happening...I'm going to a Memorial today for my friend who was run over and killed by a garbage truck. I hate those things and mostly don't go...but Gene was my friend.


Dang Maggie… I’m sorry the tortoise is a pain in the a$$ type.. and I’m really sorry about your friend… Hope the ornata brings better luck .. Hugs!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> As
> Elliott Circle...I have wanted one for so long. I'll buy one myself



Maggie?
Did you just call me an a**??
As in a butt hole? ?
Cuz if you did.... YOU SPELLED IT WRONG!!
You ?........
????????
I love you Maggie!
Please know that! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maggie?
> Did you just call me an a**??
> As in a butt hole? ?
> Cuz if you did.... YOU SPELLED IT WRONG!!
> You ?........
> ????????
> I love you Maggie!
> Please know that! ?


Oh lordy...you know I love you...I deleted a sentence and left as (as soon as I...etc) I really am sorry, but next time I see you I'ma slapping some TRUST into ya...lol...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So the little Redfoot (Red) continues trying to escape. I can't take pictures without a camera...but this little tortoise is determined to leave, yesterday he was on his back 4 times in 15 minutes and I will guarantee I am freakin way tired of going out to check on him. He has solid 4 foot fence on 3 sides and my house on the 4th. He ain't getting out. He eats anything I give him, but he simply is not happy. Me neither...he's a pain in my a**. I wish you could see the less than a pound Red sinking to the bottom of the pond... evidently he can't swim. But Mary Knobbins at 30 pounds does not sink and she swims and seems to enjoy it. HA!
> My wild flowers are blooming, the ROS are leafed out and are starting to form buds. Gonna bloom soon. The Morning Glories in their new spots are blooming but not happy. The grape vines are growing and Mary has eaten grape leaves for 2 days now, very happy. Things here are fine and all the animals are loving the sun.
> Got a male T. ornata ornata, over grown beak and nails...the keeper is moving to Alaska and brought him to the pet store I deal with and I will pick 'him' up in a couple of hours. he's 15 yrs old. I have 5 female ornata, don't want a male...so things in Corvallis are happening...I'm going to a Memorial today for my friend who was run over and killed by a garbage truck. I hate those things and mostly don't go...but Gene was my friend.



Oh... I am soooo sorry to hear about your friend Gene. My God how horrible!
As for your red foot... I might try to attach something like training wheels to his sides so he can’t flip over any more! 
Best of luck my friend! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Dang Maggie… I’m sorry the tortoise is a pain in the a$$ type.. and I’m really sorry about your friend… Hope the ornata brings better luck .. Hugs!


I was complaining to my sister about Red saying I was trying my hardest but the only time he stops trying to escape is when he's eating. On 3 sides is a 4 foot solid cedar fence on 3 sides and my house the fourth. The only place he can't escape, but he's still trying and landing on his back. I am too freakin old for some little squirt of a tortoise to run me ragged back and forth to make sure he is upright. He hates me. She said "he just wants to get back home". Oh


----------



## Maggie3fan

So...because I am who I am...I got out early, washed, waxed and Armouralled Beauty, then got dressed clean and headed across a college town (go Beavs) on a Saturday. I NEVER go into town on a summer week end. Tourists and weirdo's and too much traffic. But I was good and it took me 20 minutes to get to Avery Park. I drove up and I drove down. I walked thru family reunions looking for familiar cars trucks or faces, drove down and drove up. My expensive and throaty exhaust bothering some people who just don't get it. Anyway...my engine has never idled well, and I and the car were getting a little hot...I went and parked, walked around, sat around, drove down and out and the drive home took 45 minutes.


----------



## SKOLsuper

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


----------



## SKOLsuper

You poor thing are you homeless x


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> So...because I am who I am...I got out early, washed, waxed and Armouralled Beauty, then got dressed clean and headed across a college town (go Beavs) on a Saturday. I NEVER go into town on a summer week end. Tourists and weirdo's and too much traffic. But I was good and it took me 20 minutes to get to Avery Park. I drove up and I drove down. I walked thru family reunions looking for familiar cars trucks or faces, drove down and drove up. My expensive and throaty exhaust bothering some people who just don't get it. Anyway...my engine has never idled well, and I and the car were getting a little hot...I went and parked, walked around, sat around, drove down and out and the drive home took 45 minutes.


You were looking for Gene's memorial? Did you find it?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> You were looking for Gene's memorial? Did you find it?


No. After about an hour looking I came home


----------



## Cathie G

Oh no I'm hearing fire crackers already.?? but I did get a hummingbird feeder up today.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I was complaining to my sister about Red saying I was trying my hardest but the only time he stops trying to escape is when he's eating. On 3 sides is a 4 foot solid cedar fence on 3 sides and my house the fourth. The only place he can't escape, but he's still trying and landing on his back. I am too freakin old for some little squirt of a tortoise to run me ragged back and forth to make sure he is upright. He hates me. She said "he just wants to get back home". Oh


I really want to laugh and say that has to be karma for something… but then again.. enough is enough.. one of my chickens got stuck on the wrong side of the fence the other day.. I was so irritated that I wanted to let him have his way… naturally I sweated all my daily fluids out to get him back to safety.. I hope the neighbors couldn’t hear me while I did though!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> So...because I am who I am...I got out early, washed, waxed and Armouralled Beauty, then got dressed clean and headed across a college town (go Beavs) on a Saturday. I NEVER go into town on a summer week end. Tourists and weirdo's and too much traffic. But I was good and it took me 20 minutes to get to Avery Park. I drove up and I drove down. I walked thru family reunions looking for familiar cars trucks or faces, drove down and drove up. My expensive and throaty exhaust bothering some people who just don't get it. Anyway...my engine has never idled well, and I and the car were getting a little hot...I went and parked, walked around, sat around, drove down and out and the drive home took 45 minutes.


Loud exhaust on a muscle car-as long as you send it out the back you are being polite. That throaty rumbles is the best. I am glad that somehow the west coast culture didn't suck you in and you would go on and on about your subaru with the turbo!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Oh no I'm hearing fire crackers already.?? but I did get a hummingbird feeder up today.


I was wondering why the firecrackers but I suppose they're on sale for 4th July?
Hope you get some lovely humming birds. 
What do you put in it to attract them?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning to you all.
We had some lovely much needed rain in the night. It's still grey and about 12 degrees lower than last Sunday.
Lola isn't too keen on the cooler temps and is back in his hide, 
I'm enjoying the peace and quiet with only the birds chattering to each other.
Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Loud exhaust on a muscle car-as long as you send it out the back you are being polite. That throaty rumbles is the best. I am glad that somehow the west coast culture didn't suck you in and you would go on and on about your subaru with the turbo!


I wouldn't be caught dead in a Subaru!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

We were up early to get my truck to the MVA for “emissions test” (better known as a money grabbed by the State of MD). No line at 0600 - it’s self serve... we tried earlier in the week and there were a good 20 cars. Thats about a two hour wait.

Drove through the Beltsville Ag Research Center down the road from our house. Looking peaceful this hazy humid, morning.

Some Pix


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We were up early to get my truck to the MVA for “emissions test” (better known as a money grabbed by the State of MD). No line at 0600 - it’s self serve... we tried earlier in the week and there were a good 20 cars. Thats about a two hour wait.
> 
> Drove through the Beltsville Ag Research Center down the road from our house. Looking peaceful this hazy humid, morning.
> 
> Some Pix
> View attachment 327575
> View attachment 327576
> View attachment 327577


Our emissions are tested as part of the annual MOT test - if you don't pass that, you don't get the certificate you need for road tax; no tax = big fine or even car clamped and impounded and even bigger fee to get it back. There may even be points added to you driving license.
There is a big problem in Wales at the moment (if not the UK) with theft of catalytic converters from the exhausts of cars. They are after the precious metals in them and older cars apparently have more than new so even they are not immune. 
The thieves target car parks, driveways or wll even just jack a car up on the roadside. Most people passing by would just think somene had broken down or had a flat tyre and wouldn't question it. The first the driver knows about it is when he starts the engine. 
I can't believe how brazen the low life who do this are.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Our emissions are tested as part of the annual MOT test - if you don't pass that, you don't get the certificate you need for road tax; no tax = big fine or even car clamped and impounded and even bigger fee to get it back. There may even be points added to you driving license.
> There is a big problem in Wales at the moment (if not the UK) with theft of catalytic converters from the exhausts of cars. They are after the precious metals in them and older cars apparently have more than new so even they are not immune.
> The thieves target car parks, driveways or wll even just jack a car up on the roadside. Most people passing by would just think somene had broken down or had a flat tyre and wouldn't question it. The first the driver knows about it is when he starts the engine.
> I can't believe how brazen the low life who do this are.


It is the quick work with cordless tools and high junk prices. I would hit all the expensive restaurants and hotels


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Our emissions are tested as part of the annual MOT test - if you don't pass that, you don't get the certificate you need for road tax; no tax = big fine or even car clamped and impounded and even bigger fee to get it back. There may even be points added to you driving license.
> There is a big problem in Wales at the moment (if not the UK) with theft of catalytic converters from the exhausts of cars. They are after the precious metals in them and older cars apparently have more than new so even they are not immune.
> The thieves target car parks, driveways or wll even just jack a car up on the roadside. Most people passing by would just think somene had broken down or had a flat tyre and wouldn't question it. The first the driver knows about it is when he starts the engine.
> I can't believe how brazen the low life who do this are.



I saw on Twitter the other day, a guy came back to his live aboard “narrowboat” only to find out that some yahoos had attempted to steal it. They fouled the engine prop with the mooring lines....engine stopped & they bailed.

This morning, a guy in Birmingham tweeted out of the recent theft of his rare, one of a kind electric guitar. It’s so rare, makes it hard to just resell on the market.


----------



## Yvonne G

We suffer from catalytic converter theft here in Central California too. There was a ring doorbell video on the news just last night showing a guy pulled up in his car right next to a car in the driveway, slipped under the car, cut out the converter, back into his own car and was gone in just minutes.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I was wondering why the firecrackers but I suppose they're on sale for 4th July?
> Hope you get some lovely humming birds.
> What do you put in it to attract them?


In my state people without a license aren't allowed to set them off. They are allowed to buy them though... so it really gets bad at times. I'm mad because it's starting already and is really loud and unsafe and no law enforcement stops it. We even have a fire station on our city block. As far as the hummingbirds go I'm using 1 part sugar to 4 parts water. I hope I get some showing up. I was so excited to see one. I hope I'm not too late. I've seen one now and then in the back yard but I also have large praying mantis back there so it's not a good idea in the back yard. I've never seen a praying mantis in the front yard though.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy fathers day to all the great fathers out there!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy fathers day to all the great fathers out there!


I'm trying your recipe as we speak. Chicken and tators are in the crockpot.? I think I'll do some asparagus with it and some garlic Texas toast.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying your recipe as we speak. Chicken and tators are in the crockpot.? I think I'll do some asparagus with it and some garlic Texas toast.


It's a guy day and I know Joe will love it. He's never been a father but always calls me his daughter ?sooo


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Loud exhaust on a muscle car-as long as you send it out the back you are being polite. That throaty rumbles is the best. I am glad that somehow the west coast culture didn't suck you in and you would go on and on about your subaru with the turbo!



My girlfriend had a Subaru when we were younger and it was such an obnoxious exhaust....
I would much rather hear a Mustang or GTO...
Some flow masters or glass packs welcomed!!!
The neighbor I have now has a red Volkswagen Jetta for work.
another loud obnoxious muffler that isn’t interesting ....but annoying. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> We were up early to get my truck to the MVA for “emissions test” (better known as a money grabbed by the State of MD). No line at 0600 - it’s self serve... we tried earlier in the week and there were a good 20 cars. Thats about a two hour wait.
> 
> Drove through the Beltsville Ag Research Center down the road from our house. Looking peaceful this hazy humid, morning.
> 
> Some Pix
> View attachment 327575
> View attachment 327576
> View attachment 327577



Wow !!!!
I see cows!!!
How cool!
I only get to see cows when we go upstate for the weekend.... (many years ago)
I don’t know why but when I see an animal that is not “found in the city” 
I am amazed?? 
Soooo cool!!
Cows, pigs, goats,chickens, lama’s, 
Heck, I even get excited when I see a nice train go by! 
It fascinates me!! 
Thanks for those really beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> In my state people without a license aren't allowed to set them off. They are allowed to buy them though... so it really gets bad at times. I'm mad because it's starting already and is really loud and unsafe and no law enforcement stops it. We even have a fire station on our city block. As far as the hummingbirds go I'm using 1 part sugar to 4 parts water. I hope I get some showing up. I was so excited to see one. I hope I'm not too late. I've seen one now and then in the back yard but I also have large praying mantis back there so it's not a good idea in the back yard. I've never seen a praying mantis in the front yard though.



My mom always told me to get “fluted plants” to attract hummingbirds..?
But it also attacks bees?? ?
Don’t know if she’s right but there....
A wee tip from me mum. 
I love my mom.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It's a guy day and I know Joe will love it. He's never been a father but always calls me his daughter ?sooo



Better to be called “daughter”
Than “grandma”! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> My mom always told me to get “fluted plants” to attract hummingbirds..?
> But it also attacks bees?? ?
> Don’t know if she’s right but there....
> A wee tip from me mum.
> I love my mom.


Yes. I'm going to keep a close eye on the feeder and bees are one of the reasons. What's neat (if they start feeding) I'm old and usually watching. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Better to be called “daughter”
> Than “grandma”! ?


I have a few that do ?


----------



## Cathie G

Dilly's flipping his tail at me and it's just because, "I'm having a photo shoot and he's the target.


Okay I'm getting dirty looks.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Dilly's flipping his tail at me and it's just because, "I'm having a photo shoot and he's the target.
> View attachment 327615
> 
> Okay I'm getting dirty looks.
> View attachment 327616


Ok he looks a bit normal.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok he looks a bit normal.


And then his true colors.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying your recipe as we speak. Chicken and tators are in the crockpot.? I think I'll do some asparagus with it and some garlic Texas toast.


Jinx! I can't wait to get home to try it!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Jinx! I can't wait to get home to try it!


I'll probably burn the toast ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, everything is good here. The worst thing happening to me is I get nose bleeds often. Got to be the new blood thinner. So things are going pretty good with only that inconvenience. ?
I just took a break from most things going on. I found you can ignore situations but they will be waiting for you. ? Hope everyone and your families are doing fine

Opo had his 4th birthday and weigh on thurs.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Dilly's flipping his tail at me and it's just because, "I'm having a photo shoot and he's the target.
> View attachment 327615
> 
> Okay I'm getting dirty looks.
> View attachment 327616



Dilly is Beautiful!!!
What pretty colors on a cat.and that face!
Perfect!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, everything is good here. The worst thing happening to me is I get nose bleeds often. Got to be the new blood thinner. So things are going pretty good with only that inconvenience. ?
> I just took a break from most things going on. I found you can ignore situations but they will be waiting for you. ? Hope everyone and your families are doing fine
> 
> Opo had his 4th birthday and weigh on thurs.
> View attachment 327634
> View attachment 327635




OOOOOHHHH!!!!!
I LOVE IT!!!!! ???
You go Opo!!!!
4! That’s sooo great!!!!???????????????

Happiest Birthday Opo!!!
Don’t get too big! ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> My girlfriend had a Subaru when we were younger and it was such an obnoxious exhaust....
> I would much rather hear a Mustang or GTO...
> Some flow masters or glass packs welcomed!!!
> The neighbor I have now has a red Volkswagen Jetta for work.
> another loud obnoxious muffler that isn’t interesting ....but annoying. ?


You'd rather hear a freakin Mustang? Seriously?????????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> We were up early to get my truck to the MVA for “emissions test” (better known as a money grabbed by the State of MD). No line at 0600 - it’s self serve... we tried earlier in the week and there were a good 20 cars. Thats about a two hour wait.
> 
> Drove through the Beltsville Ag Research Center down the road from our house. Looking peaceful this hazy humid, morning.
> 
> Some Pix
> View attachment 327575
> View attachment 327576
> View attachment 327577


They were called Smog tests when I hadda do them in California, and my car started failing that test when I started altering my engines...my mechanic had to retard or advance the idle (I think) so the car hardly ran to pass. 15 years ago I moved to Oregon...NO FREAKIN EMISSIONS TEST IN OREGON!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow !!!!
> I see cows!!!
> How cool!
> I only get to see cows when we go upstate for the weekend.... (many years ago)
> I don’t know why but when I see an animal that is not “found in the city”
> I am amazed??
> Soooo cool!!
> Cows, pigs, goats,chickens, lama’s,
> Heck, I even get excited when I see a nice train go by!
> It fascinates me!!
> Thanks for those really beautiful pictures!!


Cows fart methane gasses and contribute in global warming...


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Dilly's flipping his tail at me and it's just because, "I'm having a photo shoot and he's the target.
> View attachment 327615
> 
> Okay I'm getting dirty looks.
> View attachment 327616


He is camera shy.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, everything is good here. The worst thing happening to me is I get nose bleeds often. Got to be the new blood thinner. So things are going pretty good with only that inconvenience. ?
> I just took a break from most things going on. I found you can ignore situations but they will be waiting for you. ? Hope everyone and your families are doing fine
> 
> Opo had his 4th birthday and weigh on thurs.
> View attachment 327634
> View attachment 327635


Happy birthday to Opo!
Good to see you back Ray.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> You'd rather hear a freakin Mustang? Seriously?????????????


She obviously forgot to add that it depends on which years! 80's ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> They were called Smog tests when I hadda do them in California, and my car started failing that test when I started altering my engines...my mechanic had to retard or advance the idle (I think) so the car hardly ran to pass. 15 years ago I moved to Oregon...NO FREAKIN EMISSIONS TEST IN OREGON!!!



I thought both Oregon & Washington State were kind of climate/environmentally friendly? Nothing wrong with keeping highly polluting vehicles off the road, or at least “fixed” to limit pollution? No?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Dilly is Beautiful!!!
> What pretty colors on a cat.and that face!
> Perfect!?


He's got different colors then most grey tabbies. He's grey on his top coat but gold in his undercoat. Most of those were his ugly discusted cat pictures ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Cows fart methane gasses and contribute in global warming...


Somehow when they started blaming cows for global warming I had to laugh. What about all the people farts. Are we so perfect we don't fart methane? I guess when we become vegan like a cow we might though


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> You'd rather hear a freakin Mustang? Seriously?????????????



Well it beats the heck outta the Harley that drives past my bedroom window every morning at 7am. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Cows fart methane gasses and contribute in global warming...



So does my hair spray every day. ?
I rather have cows ?.
At least they don’t need hair spray.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> She obviously forgot to add that it depends on which years! 80's ?



Yes that’s true.. I’d prefer a nice 65 mustang... ?
Now.... YOU guys figure that one out.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> They were called Smog tests when I hadda do them in California, and my car started failing that test when I started altering my engines...my mechanic had to retard or advance the idle (I think) so the car hardly ran to pass. 15 years ago I moved to Oregon...NO FREAKIN EMISSIONS TEST IN OREGON!!!


None in Ohio either. Not even safety checks like brakes, horn, etc. I mail my renewal in for my tags or sticker.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes that’s true.. I’d prefer a nice 65 mustang... ?
> Now.... YOU guys figure that one out.?



It was extremely quiet when it was sitting there in the traffic! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> None in Ohio either. Not even safety checks like brakes, horn, etc. I mail my renewal in for my tags or sticker.



Here in NJ you get beat down if you even have a sticker on the dashboard!! 
They even get under your car with mirrors!!!
That’s why I NEVER wear a skirt when I go to inspection.. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Here in NJ you get beat down if you even have a sticker on the dashboard!!
> They even get under your car with mirrors!!!
> That’s why I NEVER wear a skirt when I go to inspection.. ?


Ohio used to do safety checks and all that but then they changed it to drive by pop-up inspections. It would be you were driving by and surprise you're getting a ticket because your car needs fixed ? I've not seen one lately but I'm not out and about much.?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, everything is good here. The worst thing happening to me is I get nose bleeds often. Got to be the new blood thinner. So things are going pretty good with only that inconvenience. ?
> I just took a break from most things going on. I found you can ignore situations but they will be waiting for you. ? Hope everyone and your families are doing fine
> 
> Opo had his 4th birthday and weigh on thurs.
> View attachment 327634
> View attachment 327635


Happy birthday OPO!! Your a handsome devil!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spent some time today on our current house. ? Cleaning up the gardens, raking mulch. Edging. Repotted a growing Monstera, cleaned our aquariums.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Spent some time today on our current house. ? Cleaning up the gardens, raking mulch. Edging. Repotted a growing Monstera, cleaned our aquariums.


That sounds like a wonderful day for you. I'm happy for you ? and not all that extra work.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and happy Tuesday all.
We had a good heavy downpour last night which is great for the gardens.
A hedgehog made an appearance again just as it was getting dark. I heard him rustling about in the leaves in a corner of my garden so put some food down near him and saw him tucking into that shortly after. I caught him on my trail camera the night before, but I dont know if he just pops in to visit or if he has a nest somewhere. My hog house doesn't look as if it's been disturbed but can't check in case I disturb him. I'll leave the camera near it tonight.
Hope you all have a good day, I've lots to do but no enthusiasm for doing it.
Maybe I'll go shopping instead.
TTFN


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So does my hair spray every day. ?
> I rather have cows ?.
> At least they don’t need hair spray.?


Aqua Net?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Aqua Net?




Aqua net????
What is this 1981?
No ... Paul Mitchell I think?
But it’s still bad... hair spray i was told many years ago does deplete the ozone...
But I am too ugly to go without it!
I still have my 1980s hair do...
Well , I just haven’t caught up to the 
“flat hair” thing yet. 
My face is too face for flat hair....?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tons of storms overnight bringing a ton of water. It’s 75% humidity out now, more rain in a few hours. Banana trees are happy, they think they were relocated to the Florida everglades.

Speaking of Florida....& Maryland. Alligators?










7.5-foot alligator spotted hiding in the weeds in Lusby, Maryland on Father's Day


William Adams was kayaking with his 14-year-old son when they first spotted the gator, and started worrying about kids and small pets in the neighborhood.




www.wusa9.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> I thought both Oregon & Washington State were kind of climate/environmentally friendly? Nothing wrong with keeping highly polluting vehicles off the road, or at least “fixed” to limit pollution? No?


Yes, except for me. As you know my IROC is 32 years old. The engine is 5 years old high compression and a freakin pain to smog. First thing I did was pull off the catalytic converter when I got Oregon plates


----------



## EllieMay

Well storms overnight here in Texas brought much lower temps today.. very breezy and great for outside chores! I’m getting prepared for the river trip this weekend.. we will be leaving early Friday morning.. this year, we are staying in pencil bluff, Arkansas and paddling the Ouachita River .. I have to haul Jaydens smaller Kayak for him, Cinders k9 float and life vest, some lounging floats for the girls.. etc.. it’s like moving… but only for two days ?. My brother (angel that he is) is coming to stay here to care for all the critters.. Yeap… I’m excited!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Well storms overnight here in Texas brought much lower temps today.. very breezy and great for outside chores! I’m getting prepared for the river trip this weekend.. we will be leaving early Friday morning.. this year, we are staying in pencil bluff, Arkansas and paddling the Ouachita River .. I have to haul Jaydens smaller Kayak for him, Cinders k9 float and life vest, some lounging floats for the girls.. etc.. it’s like moving… but only for two days ?. My brother (angel that he is) is coming to stay here to care for all the critters.. Yeap… I’m excited!!!


Have fun paddling!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Aqua net????
> What is this 1981?
> No ... Paul Mitchell I think?
> But it’s still bad... hair spray i was told many years ago does deplete the ozone...
> But I am too ugly to go without it!
> I still have my 1980s hair do...
> Well , I just haven’t caught up to the
> “flat hair” thing yet.
> My face is too face for flat hair....?


You could try spikes with the new gels out there?


----------



## Maggie3fan

I hold my 1980's shag in place with AquaNet...


----------



## Maro2Bear

The Monstera stayed outside at the potting shed overnight & received a good watering. It’s now back inside the sun/plant room.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The Monstera stayed outside at the potting shed overnight & received a good watering. It’s now back inside the sun/plant room.
> 
> View attachment 327718


I love the leaves.?


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and happy Tuesday all.
> We had a good heavy downpour last night which is great for the gardens.
> A hedgehog made an appearance again just as it was getting dark. I heard him rustling about in the leaves in a corner of my garden so put some food down near him and saw him tucking into that shortly after. I caught him on my trail camera the night before, but I dont know if he just pops in to visit or if he has a nest somewhere. My hog house doesn't look as if it's been disturbed but can't check in case I disturb him. I'll leave the camera near it tonight.
> Hope you all have a good day, I've lots to do but no enthusiasm for doing it.
> Maybe I'll go shopping instead.
> TTFN


When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping!! Forunately, we can also shop from our phones or computers when we're too tired to leave home. Hope shopping was fab!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Aqua net????
> What is this 1981?
> No ... Paul Mitchell I think?
> But it’s still bad... hair spray i was told many years ago does deplete the ozone...
> But I am too ugly to go without it!
> I still have my 1980s hair do...
> Well , I just haven’t caught up to the
> “flat hair” thing yet.
> My face is too face for flat hair....?


I used to use this hairspray called "Stiff". It was the best for keeping Farrah Fawcett hair. And if you used it twice in one day, you could go discoing all night & look as good at 2 am as you did at 10 pm.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping!! Forunately, we can also shop from our phones or computers when we're too tired to leave home. Hope shopping was fab!!


I shopped from my phone today cause some things are just better on Amazon... and I didn't feel like getting off my butt anyway.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I shopped from my phone today cause some things are just better on Amazon... and I didn't feel like getting off my butt anyway.?


I've been doing likewise. Furniture stores locally don't have a lot of inventory. Overstock is my new little friend.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Tons of storms overnight bringing a ton of water. It’s 75% humidity out now, more rain in a few hours. Banana trees are happy, they think they were relocated to the Florida everglades.
> 
> Speaking of Florida....& Maryland. Alligators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5-foot alligator spotted hiding in the weeds in Lusby, Maryland on Father's Day
> 
> 
> William Adams was kayaking with his 14-year-old son when they first spotted the gator, and started worrying about kids and small pets in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wusa9.com



That’s just so sad!
Not only was it probably domesticated
(Sorta nice) but to shoot it with a CROSS BOW????!!!!
They should be arrested for animal cruelty!
They could have had it removed to a sanctuary or somewhere. 
The pain that animal must have been in is so excruciating and heartbreaking!!!!!
???

I hate people.
They just don’t get it.
So many things people do to animals they would NEVER do to children.
There’s lots of kids running loose from all other towns around here...
Should I start shooting them with cross bows for burglarizing the neighborhood?
?..... be right back.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I hold my 1980's shag in place with AquaNet...



I thought you cut your hair??
That automatically takes it out of the 80s


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s just so sad!
> Not only was it probably domesticated
> (Sorta nice) but to shoot it with a CROSS BOW????!!!!
> They should be arrested for animal cruelty!
> They could have had it removed to a sanctuary or somewhere.
> The pain that animal must have been in is so excruciating and heartbreaking!!!!!
> ???
> 
> I hate people.
> They just don’t get it.
> So many things people do to animals they would NEVER do to children.
> There’s lots of kids running loose from all other towns around here...
> Should I start shooting them with cross bows for burglarizing the neighborhood?
> ?..... be right back.


I am so sad to read this. 
The link wouldn't work for me so I was hoping it was just relocated.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well storms overnight here in Texas brought much lower temps today.. very breezy and great for outside chores! I’m getting prepared for the river trip this weekend.. we will be leaving early Friday morning.. this year, we are staying in pencil bluff, Arkansas and paddling the Ouachita River .. I have to haul Jaydens smaller Kayak for him, Cinders k9 float and life vest, some lounging floats for the girls.. etc.. it’s like moving… but only for two days ?. My brother (angel that he is) is coming to stay here to care for all the critters.. Yeap… I’m excited!!!


Sounds wonderful.
Hope yiou manage to squeeze everything in.
Have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> When the going gets tough, the tough go shopping!! Forunately, we can also shop from our phones or computers when we're too tired to leave home. Hope shopping was fab!!


I sorted out my shoes instead. 
It was long overdue; they get thrown in a box and forgotten about so time to make some space.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afernoon.
It's quite a pleasant day here with some sunshine but not too hot. 
I left the shopping until today and been out and picked some weeds for Lola which he's tucking into now.
Nothing special planned for the rest of the day. 
Hope you all have a good Weds.
See you later.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s just so sad!
> Not only was it probably domesticated
> (Sorta nice) but to shoot it with a CROSS BOW????!!!!
> They should be arrested for animal cruelty!
> They could have had it removed to a sanctuary or somewhere.
> The pain that animal must have been in is so excruciating and heartbreaking!!!!!
> ???
> 
> I hate people.
> They just don’t get it.
> So many things people do to animals they would NEVER do to children.
> There’s lots of kids running loose from all other towns around here...
> Should I start shooting them with cross bows for burglarizing the neighborhood?
> ?..... be right back.


I was thinking the same. When they cut it open it had a belly full of carp. Therefore not out and about eating pets and children. It should have been relocated.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I sorted out my shoes instead.
> It was long overdue; they get thrown in a box and forgotten about so time to make some space.


Purses and shoes are my downfall. I love them too much. But I'm always afraid if I pass up that great looking pair for almost nothing... it would have been my favorite. I have a pair of those now that I always wear instead of the others.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Purses and shoes are my downfall. I love them too much. But I'm always afraid if I pass up that great looking pair for almost nothing... it would have been my favorite. I have a pair of those now that I always wear instead of the others.?


My wife loves shoes tennis shoes that is! 3 of the same exact pair in two cases. One does better in summer cause it breathes better?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, had a lower back procedure today. It is one of three this time. This procedure helped so well on my neck. I am hopeful it will help my lower back. The procedure is called *radiofrequency ablation*. They have to do 2 test procedures first. If I get temporary relief from the tests. Then they will do the final procedure. Which consists of burning the tips of the nerves causing me pain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I was thinking the same. When they cut it open it had a belly full of carp. Therefore not out and about eating pets and children. It should have been relocated.


. . . and carp is a nuisance, trash fish.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, had a lower back procedure today. It is one of three this time. This procedure helped so well on my neck. I am hopeful it will help my lower back. The procedure is called *radiofrequency ablation*. They have to do 2 test procedures first. If I get temporary relief from the tests. Then they will do the final procedure. Which consists of burning the tips of the nerves causing me pain.


Yea for ablations!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and carp is a nuisance, trash fish.


Yea. Pretty sad to me. They think they are heroes and the animal didn't do a thing to get killed for. It was probably somehow a pet and still didn't didn't eat pets and children just fish.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, had a lower back procedure today. It is one of three this time. This procedure helped so well on my neck. I am hopeful it will help my lower back. The procedure is called *radiofrequency ablation*. They have to do 2 test procedures first. If I get temporary relief from the tests. Then they will do the final procedure. Which consists of burning the tips of the nerves causing me pain.


I hope it works for you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife loves shoes tennis shoes that is! 3 of the same exact pair in two cases. One does better in summer cause it breathes better?


If I knew a pair would be my favorite I would buy all of them in the store. Shoes for life!?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I used to use this hairspray called "Stiff". It was the best for keeping Farrah Fawcett hair. And if you used it twice in one day, you could go discoing all night & look as good at 2 am as you did at 10 pm.


I never saw that "stiff" and you're older than me ? but then my hair can't come close to Farrah Fawcett stuff so...???


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife loves shoes tennis shoes that is! 3 of the same exact pair in two cases. One does better in summer cause it breathes better?


It's true. A girl can never have too many shoes!! Especially the comfy ones!!


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I never saw that "stiff" and you're older than me ? but then my hair can't come close to Farrah Fawcett stuff so...???


Walmart stopped carrying it about 20 yrs ago. For a while I used "freeze". But these days, I don't party hardy or hardly party. Oh well...


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, had a lower back procedure today. It is one of three this time. This procedure helped so well on my neck. I am hopeful it will help my lower back. The procedure is called *radiofrequency ablation*. They have to do 2 test procedures first. If I get temporary relief from the tests. Then they will do the final procedure. Which consists of burning the tips of the nerves causing me pain.


I hope it's successful for you Ray and helps aleviate your pain.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
We have some nice rain to start the day, keeps the frog pond topped up and saves me watering the garden. 
I was planning a trip to the tip today but because the bags are wet I'll leave it for a few days. 
Hope all is well with you today.
Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Looks like I am going to the doctors. My foot is swollen this morning and hurts. Waiting for a call back from the doctor. Hopefully it's just my arthritis acting up. But it is a different pain than the usual arthritis pain. If you notice I don't have a big toenail. Had those removed years ago.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like I am going to the doctors. My foot is swollen this morning and hurts. Waiting for a call back from the doctor. Hopefully it's just my arthritis acting up. But it is a different pain than the usual arthritis pain. If you notice I don't have a big toenail. Had those removed years ago.
> View attachment 327853



Yikes Ray. I hope they have walk-ins today? Hope it’s nothing serious.
hang in there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I was about here yesterday this time. Having a snack.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another pretty nice day, a tad warmer than yesterday, but not hot & humid like last week. 

Our Hostas, Liatris & Yellow Coneflowers continue to bloom. Sunflower from tossed bird seed is up & showing color.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another pretty nice day, a tad warmer than yesterday, but not hot & humid like last week.
> 
> Our Hostas, Liatris & Yellow Coneflowers continue to bloom. Sunflower from tossed bird seed is up & showing color.
> 
> View attachment 327859
> 
> View attachment 327860


I got an added bonus to this year's bird feeding. I'm not sure what it is but it looks like a flower to me ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like I am going to the doctors. My foot is swollen this morning and hurts. Waiting for a call back from the doctor. Hopefully it's just my arthritis acting up. But it is a different pain than the usual arthritis pain. If you notice I don't have a big toenail. Had those removed years ago.
> View attachment 327853


Hope it’s just the arthritis .. stay on top Ray!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes Ray. I hope they have walk-ins today? Hope it’s nothing serious.
> hang in there.


The doctor told me if I wanted. I should go to the hospital. I am putting ice on it and keeping above my heart. Really don't feel like going to the hospital. I always end up staying for a few days. I will see what's going on with it tomorrow. As long as the skin doesn't change color. I will keep a eye on it. I have the filter in so if it's a blood clot. I really don't know what they can do.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like I am going to the doctors. My foot is swollen this morning and hurts. Waiting for a call back from the doctor. Hopefully it's just my arthritis acting up. But it is a different pain than the usual arthritis pain. If you notice I don't have a big toenail. Had those removed years ago.
> View attachment 327853



Dear God Ray!!!
What the.....?
Is it the new meds making your foot swell up?
I am sending prayers and hugs!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Another pretty nice day, a tad warmer than yesterday, but not hot & humid like last week.
> 
> Our Hostas, Liatris & Yellow Coneflowers continue to bloom. Sunflower from tossed bird seed is up & showing color.
> 
> View attachment 327859
> 
> View attachment 327860



How absolutely beautiful!!!!
I am running out of words here Maro2bear!!
I’m just gonna have to move to that town!
I promise, I am VERY quiet ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I got an added bonus to this year's bird feeding. I'm not sure what it is but it looks like a flower to me ?
> View attachment 327861



Then THATS what it is then, my sweetheart.
A sunflower.
It’s yellow
It’s tall.....
And it’s pretty.
Maybe it’s a “dwarf sunflower” though? ?
Nevertheless, gorgeous! Just gorgeous...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> The doctor told me if I wanted. I should go to the hospital. I am putting ice on it and keeping above my heart. Really don't feel like going to the hospital. I always end up staying for a few days. I will see what's going on with it tomorrow. As long as the skin doesn't change color. I will keep a eye on it. I have the filter in so if it's a blood clot. I really don't know what they can do.



Good vibes
Good prayers =good news. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I knew we were pushing it, actually having nice flowers in our own garden to enjoy. Then BAM, like that gone.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> I knew we were pushing it, actually having nice flowers in our own garden to enjoy. Then BAM, like that gone.
> 
> View attachment 327889



Same thing happened to me last year!!!
I figured it out though.....
It was a deer ? 
I grew all of my roses and one day all of the heads were missing????
Rather than get mad...
I figured I was giving them food.
I mean, where else were they supposed to go?
Macdonald’s???

(I am sure, if they could, they would order 
2- Big Macs with the works!) Tee hee hee...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

But….the butterflies are loving the Liatris & Hostas


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty quiet in here, hope everyone is ok? Heather is off on her trip. Ray is hopping about. UK folks are either busy complaining about the heat, or too much rain. Oregon, California, . ? You all there. ?
The Chef in Nj is active as is Cathie in Ohio. Colorado? Ok?

Did you all hear? There was an earthquake in Md today.

Started a new Cedar Bowl today when it got too hot outside.

The start..


----------



## Yvonne G

All ok here. Just tryin' to stay cool. I'm wondering what caused the apartment building in Florida to collapse killing so many people. Terrible, terrible occurrance!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty quiet in here, hope everyone is ok? Heather is off on her trip. Ray is hopping about. UK folks are either busy complaining about the heat, or too much rain. Oregon, California, . ? You all there. ?
> The Chef in Nj is active as is Cathie in Ohio. Colorado? Ok?
> 
> Did you all hear? There was an earthquake in Md today.
> 
> Started a new Cedar Bowl today when it got too hot outside.
> 
> The start..
> 
> View attachment 327943


Yep I'm here ?. I was trying to watch a movie but got nosey ?. I can't resist TFO for long. Especially the CDR ? cool you're working with cedar again.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Then THATS what it is then, my sweetheart.
> A sunflower.
> It’s yellow
> It’s tall.....
> And it’s pretty.
> Maybe it’s a “dwarf sunflower” though? ?
> Nevertheless, gorgeous! Just gorgeous...


Yea it's like a dwarf sunflower. I was wondering how big the black oil sunflowers are. I'm not sure what grew but something did. Maybe others too that looks like weeds. I don't want to pull them until I'm sure they aren't free bird seed ? My main flower bed is weeds ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty quiet in here, hope everyone is ok? Heather is off on her trip. Ray is hopping about. UK folks are either busy complaining about the heat, or too much rain. Oregon, California, . ? You all there. ?
> The Chef in Nj is active as is Cathie in Ohio. Colorado? Ok?
> 
> Did you all hear? There was an earthquake in Md today.
> 
> Started a new Cedar Bowl today when it got too hot outside.
> 
> The start..
> 
> View attachment 327943



Are you ok?
An EARTHQUAKE?
In Maryland?????
Wow!!?!??!?!
Here in NJ it’s hot.? 
Not much else going on....
Except,
My tort is hibernating in a tub...
My family has gone on vacation in different directions from each other ?....
My husband went to our house upstate for the weekend leaving me alone...
And my poor older neighbor (91yrs.old she is a sweetheart!) had an ambulance at her house at 11:30pm last night.
Turns out she fell! Broke something...
She is in the hospital till God knows when 
(and they might ship her to therapy after that)... I will look after her house and cat and we already mowed all of her lawn days ago... 
I am so sad that she lives alone. It must be so scary to be home alone- fall and break something-and have no one to call 911 for you.
Soooo..... I think I’m sitting still for fear of what might happen next?? ???


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> All ok here. Just tryin' to stay cool. I'm wondering what caused the apartment building in Florida to collapse killing so many people. Terrible, terrible occurrance!


Some allegations that the complex has been sinking the last few years since it was built on a former swamp 40 yrs ago. A new building is going in across the street & the navy made a 3.39 size earthquake seismic event with artillery practice not too far away a couple of weeks ago. 

Awful, awful stuff. Hope they find more survivors & not more dead.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> All ok here. Just tryin' to stay cool. I'm wondering what caused the apartment building in Florida to collapse killing so many people. Terrible, terrible occurrance!



My sister thinks it might have been a sink hole?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yea it's like a dwarf sunflower. I was wondering how big the black oil sunflowers are. I'm not sure what grew but something did. Maybe others too that looks like weeds. I don't want to pull them until I'm sure they aren't free bird seed ? My main flower bed is weeds ?



Hey.. ya know...?
Some “weeds” produce some of the most beautiful flowers.!
Don’t knock weeds just yet..
See what colors they bring before you make them mulch.
Also, they are considered the most beautiful flowers in the world........
to people who live in an apartment ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Are you ok?
> An EARTHQUAKE?
> In Maryland?????
> Wow!!?!??!?!
> Here in NJ it’s hot.?
> Not much else going on....
> Except,
> My tort is hibernating in a tub...
> My family has gone on vacation in different directions from each other ?....
> My husband went to our house upstate for the weekend leaving me alone...
> And my poor older neighbor (91yrs.old she is a sweetheart!) had an ambulance at her house at 11:30pm last night.
> Turns out she fell! Broke something...
> She is in the hospital till God knows when
> (and they might ship her to therapy after that)... I will look after her house and cat and we already mowed all of her lawn days ago...
> I am so sad that she lives alone. It must be so scary to be home alone- fall and break something-and have no one to call 911 for you.
> Soooo..... I think I’m sitting still for fear of what might happen next?? ???


Hubby should be taking care of Sally & you go wherever you want to go....but Sally is probably better off with you. 

Hubby & I are exhausted & hot. I rarely used car air conditioning in Colorado but you have no choice in Oklahoma. 

I worked in Oklahoma City 3 decades ago. There's a reason why you have underground tunnels downtown that go from building to building, heated in winter & air conditioned in summer. 

So I guess i'm on permanent vacation in Oklahoma. Yeehaw!! The pool doesn't get started until December.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Hubby should be taking care of Sally & you go wherever you want to go....but Sally is probably better off with you.
> 
> Hubby & I are exhausted & hot. I rarely used car air conditioning in Colorado but you have no choice in Oklahoma.
> 
> I worked in Oklahoma City 3 decades ago. There's a reason why you have underground tunnels downtown that go from building to building, heated in winter & air conditioned in summer.
> 
> So I guess i'm on permanent vacation in Oklahoma. Yeehaw!! The pool doesn't get started until December.



Poor soul.... it must be 198 degrees in the shade. 
From what I’ve seen (on tv) even the NAME Oklahoma sounds HOT! ?
But at least you have nice neighbors now, no?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> The doctor told me if I wanted. I should go to the hospital. I am putting ice on it and keeping above my heart. Really don't feel like going to the hospital. I always end up staying for a few days. I will see what's going on with it tomorrow. As long as the skin doesn't change color. I will keep a eye on it. I have the filter in so if it's a blood clot. I really don't know what they can do.


Looks nasty Ray.
In the event it is blood clot (hopefully not) can't they remove it? 
You've had more than your fair share of problems lately and I hope it soon calms down for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty quiet in here, hope everyone is ok? Heather is off on her trip. Ray is hopping about. UK folks are either busy complaining about the heat, or too much rain. Oregon, California, . ? You all there. ?
> The Chef in Nj is active as is Cathie in Ohio. Colorado? Ok?
> 
> Did you all hear? There was an earthquake in Md today.
> 
> Started a new Cedar Bowl today when it got too hot outside.
> 
> The start..
> 
> View attachment 327943


The earthquake hasn't made our news but the Florida collapse has. 
Hope no damage done in Md but it looks really bad in Miami. Terrble thing to happen.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> Some allegations that the complex has been sinking the last few years since it was built on a former swamp 40 yrs ago. A new building is going in across the street & the navy made a 3.39 size earthquake seismic event with artillery practice not too far away a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Awful, awful stuff. Hope they find more survivors & not more dead.


I suppose all of that could have contributed, but no doubt therell be a full enquiry.
Just awful for the families and friends of those whove died.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey.. ya know...?
> Some “weeds” produce some of the most beautiful flowers.!
> Don’t knock weeds just yet..
> See what colors they bring before you make them mulch.
> Also, they are considered the most beautiful flowers in the world........
> to people who live in an apartment ?


They are all good for the pollinators and tortoises too.
As the saying goes - 'Weeds are jjust flowers in the wrong place' or something like that.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
I had a day with some of the family from further afield yesterday - an impromptu but socially distanced gathering.
Lovely to see them.
Weather cool and wet today. 
I've just been out watching the birds. The sparrows are pinching food from a juvenile blackbird. Poor thing, they gang up on him, he's learning to stick up for himself though. 
Hope you all have a pleasant Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty quiet in here, hope everyone is ok? Heather is off on her trip. Ray is hopping about. UK folks are either busy complaining about the heat, or too much rain. Oregon, California, . ? You all there. ?
> The Chef in Nj is active as is Cathie in Ohio. Colorado? Ok?


We can never have too much rain at this time of year. (Unless we get flashfloods of course)
I wonder where Linda's been this past week?
Maybe busy at the rescue centre or perhaps they've been lucky enough to get tickets for the tennis at Queens Club in London or Eastbourne. I think Wimbledon starts next week.
Hope all is well with her and the family.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky wet & soooo humid here this morning. Going to be a nasty day for most things outside. We’re off kayaking for a few hours.

Enjoy the day…

Yucky & dangerous heat out West/USA….stay hydrated!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Dear God Ray!!!
> What the.....?
> Is it the new meds making your foot swell up?
> I am sending prayers and hugs!! ?


No new meds. I did go off my blood thinner for 3 days before my back procedure. The swelling started after that. I am watching it, in the mornings the coloration doesn't look good. But after heat on the foot. The color turns pretty much normal. Have a doctor's appointment later in the week.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Looks nasty Ray.
> In the event it is blood clot (hopefully not) can't they remove it?
> You've had more than your fair share of problems lately and I hope it soon calms down for you.


Thanks Lyn, every morning the foot color looks bad.(purplish) Swelling hasn't went down much. I will see what the doctor thinks later in the week. I just hate the idea of going to the hospital. Spent to much time in those places. Rose is not happy with me for not going.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky wet & soooo humid here this morning. Going to be a nasty day for most things outside. We’re off kayaking for a few hours.
> 
> Enjoy the day…
> 
> Yucky & dangerous heat out West/USA….stay hydrated!


Have fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, every morning the foot color looks bad.(purplish) Swelling hasn't went down much. I will see what the doctor thinks later in the week. I just hate the idea of going to the hospital. Spent to much time in those places. Rose is not happy with me for not going.


I understand how you feel Ray but I'm with Rose on this one. 
They may not keep you in, but I think they need to find out what's going on so that they can sort it out. Maybe you need a dopler scan.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> No new meds. I did go off my blood thinner for 3 days before my back procedure. The swelling started after that. I am watching it, in the mornings the coloration doesn't look good. But after heat on the foot. The color turns pretty much normal. Have a doctor's appointment later in the week.



Ok... it’s good you have an apt.
I’m sorry to sound like a parent... but...
Please take care of yourself until it gets checked out. I will worry till then too!
Keep it up, 20 mins ice - 20 mins heat,
Drink lots of water..? Maybe if you go to the bathroom and.....?..... tinkle a lot ..
it will bring the swelling down?
(Didn’t know how else to be discreet)..?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> They are all good for the pollinators and tortoises too.
> As the saying goes - 'Weeds are jjust flowers in the wrong place' or something like that.


I read that same saying in my recent edition of birds and bloom's magazine. I've always agreed with that. You aughtta see what happens when you cultivate wild violets. One of my favorites ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We can never have too much rain at this time of year. (Unless we get flashfloods of course)
> I wonder where Linda's been this past week?
> Maybe busy at the rescue centre or perhaps they've been lucky enough to get tickets for the tennis at Queens Club in London or Eastbourne. I think Wimbledon starts next week.
> Hope all is well with her and the family.


Yes Linda and Carol are mia. Carol for a longer time.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Some allegations that the complex has been sinking the last few years since it was built on a former swamp 40 yrs ago. A new building is going in across the street & the navy made a 3.39 size earthquake seismic event with artillery practice not too far away a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Awful, awful stuff. Hope they find more survivors & not more dead.


Earthquakes trigger more earth movement. As little as I know about online stuff I actually found an earthquake map once. It always seemed to me that they come in kinda like waves ? so I checked it out. As it turns out there's a lot of earth quakes in the US. We don't need extra ones ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

A very mixed muggy day out on the water. Hazy, & pretty darn muggy when we started. Then a ton of rain, followed by sunshine.

The plants are loving it.


----------



## Cathie G

It's been hot and muggy here too. It's 82f in my house but so pleasant ? usually that high a temp bugs me but the last 3 days have been nice. This little breeze keeps wisping in my window right by my nose.


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> Hubby should be taking care of Sally & you go wherever you want to go....but Sally is probably better off with you.
> 
> Hubby & I are exhausted & hot. I rarely used car air conditioning in Colorado but you have no choice in Oklahoma.
> 
> I worked in Oklahoma City 3 decades ago. There's a reason why you have underground tunnels downtown that go from building to building, heated in winter & air conditioned in summer.
> 
> So I guess i'm on permanent vacation in Oklahoma. Yeehaw!! The pool doesn't get started until December.





Chefdenoel10 said:


> Poor soul.... it must be 198 degrees in the shade.
> From what I’ve seen (on tv) even the NAME Oklahoma sounds HOT! ?
> But at least you have nice neighbors now, no?


Quiet, peaceful ones. 2 rottweilers live next door to the South of us but rarely hear them. The occasional rooster. That's it!! It is heaven compared to Boulder.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Earthquakes trigger more earth movement. As little as I know about online stuff I actually found an earthquake map once. It always seemed to me that they come in kinda like waves ? so I checked it out. As it turns out there's a lot of earth quakes in the US. We don't need extra ones ?


At least man made ones.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Very breezy and grey here today with heavy rain warnings issued for this evening and overnight.
Good for the gardens and wildlife. 
Lola's been out to his patch but didn't stay for long before coming back to his hide.
No great plans for today other than to go on a dandie hunt before the rain arrrives. 
Hope you all have a restful Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter and son-in-law have taken their two grandkids to SoCal to Disneyland and other points of interest. They'll e back Tuesday and in the meantime I'm to go to her house every morning and make sure the animals are taken care of. I hope I don't miss anything.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Even muggier today & yuckier. ?????

I planted a few Castor Beans last week just cause….and a few are up. They are planted up high with the bananas, so don’t have to worry about anything eating them


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Even muggier today & yuckier. ?????
> 
> I planted a few Castor Beans last week just cause….and a few are up. They are planted up high with the bananas, so don’t have to worry about anything eating them
> 
> View attachment 328014


O-o-o. . . ricin! Who do you plan to poison? ***Yvonne rubs her hands together**


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-o. . . ricin! Who do you plan to poison? ***Yvonne rubs her hands together**



Wonder if it works on Deer!


----------



## EllieMay

good morning! Had a good trip but I’m dragging this morning. Still have much unpacking to do.. not many pictures to share with you yet but one of my friends is the photographer in our group and she hasn’t gotten around to Sharing so far....


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> good morning! Had a good trip but I’m dragging this morning. Still have much unpacking to do.. not many pictures to share with you yet but one of my friends is the photographer in our group and she hasn’t gotten around to Sharing so far....



Hope you had a great weekend!

Hot & muggy again here today, worse tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> good morning! Had a good trip but I’m dragging this morning. Still have much unpacking to do.. not many pictures to share with you yet but one of my friends is the photographer in our group and she hasn’t gotten around to Sharing so far....


Must have been a good weekend!
Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder if it works on Deer!


Is that the plant that castor oil comes from?
Might give them lovely skin - or the runs!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon fellow CDRers
Muggy here today too, but we had some lovely rain in the night.
The tennis at Wimbledon starts today so looking forward to watching that. 
See you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More Castor Beans arose overnight. ????


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Is that the plant that castor oil comes from?
> Might give them lovely skin - or the runs!!


Yep it is what castor oil comes from according to google. I had to check it out seeing the glee it caused Yavonne ? also I saw it's some sort of coffee bean too?? I'd be thinking twice...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yep it is what castor oil comes from according to google. I had to check it out seeing the glee it caused Yavonne ? also I saw it's some sort of coffee bean too?? I'd be thinking twice...


Ricin, from castor beans, is an extremely deadly poison with no antidote.


----------



## Cathie G

Ye


Yvonne G said:


> Ricin, from castor beans, is an extremely deadly poison with no antidote..


Yes. But it's the skin of the bean if I remember correctly ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ye
> 
> Yes. But it's the skin of the bean if I remember correctly ?


Now that I know what a caster bean is and where caster oil comes from... I'll hold it in...thank you very much ??


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Is that the plant that castor oil comes from?
> Might give them lovely skin - or the runs!!


My mother would make us take a teaspoon when we were really bad children.. didn’t take but once to learn!!! ?
castor oil, that is!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My mother would make us take a teaspoon when we were really bad children.. didn’t take but once to learn!!! ?
> castor oil, that is!


And look what you came back to ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> My mother would make us take a teaspoon when we were really bad children.. didn’t take but once to learn!!! ?
> castor oil, that is!


I think my mom liked the taste of castor oil. She took it all the time!! YUCK!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> My mother would make us take a teaspoon when we were really bad children.. didn’t take but once to learn!!! ?
> castor oil, that is!


I think I only had it once as a child, can't remember why, but never again. Ughhhh!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!! hope Everyone is set for a positive Tuesday.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning afternoon all.
It's very warm and muggy here, just had a light rain shower but it feels like we could have a good a thunder storm to clear the air. 
USA did very well at Wimbledon yesterday. I'm just watching Venus Williams match but she has a bit of a fight on her hands. 
Lola is stretched out in his favourite sunny spot - right in front of the door ?‍
He has a large grassy area full of weeds he could use but no - he likes to be right under my feet.
He must trust me though, because he doesn't flinch when I have to step very carefully over him. 
Thankfully he's big enough that I couldn't miss seeing him there. 
Maybe he thinks he's a guard tort.
Anyway see you later - have a good Tuesday.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!! hope Everyone is set for a positive Tuesday.
> View attachment 328124
> View attachment 328125
> View attachment 328126


Wow! Quite a crowd of you and I bet a good time was had by all!
Looks like a lovely place to spend the weekend paddling.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Record heat here...110 yesterday...this is the Willamette Valley...trees, rivers and decent weather. I'm sure y'all know about the record heat. A 'normal' hot day here is abt 83. So since the 25th we've been seriously hot. Normally the weather is such that most of us do not have air conditioners in our houses...I don't. Even tho I'm a good gardner and am current on watering...I lost a 20 yr old Rhoady, an Azalea, large Morning Glories, a Sunflower, and almost lost Houdini the Jerk. My grandson is visiting here from the Central Coast of California, so we were out messing around for a few hours. I started to feel uncomfortable but didn't know why. We went downtown Corvallis and sat in the city park for a bitafter our errands. Even in the shade the wind felt like it was coming off the desert instead of the ocean. I told Jake we had to go home. I didn't know why. So we drove home (no ac in the hot rod) and the first thing was to check on the animals. In the big room the birds were hot, the water in the water turtle's 150 gallon tank was very warm, it was 98 degrees in the living room. Seriously. and in going outside the first thing I see is Houdini The Jerk in his normal position on his back, he is in the only damn spot of sun in his pen. Oh I got so scared...I picked him up and he was extremely hot but his eyes were open and he looked at me. Crap. I took him in the house and put him in the bath tub and let coolish water run over him while it was filling the tub. So I put him in the water and just left him be. Went back out. Male tortoise face in the corner and sitting in the sprinkler...lol...it was just dribbling out, but he was really staying cool in it. The darned Sulcata has again created her own idea of heaven and she was so covered in mud. Houdini The Jerk seems fine this morning. I was very worried about him. I will watch him closely for a few days to make sure there's no lingering affects.

..


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought I caught the tail end of a news story where the guy said it was 110°F or some such not possible-for-Portland temperature, but I said, "Nah. . . I must'a' misheard." Holy sh! t, Maggie!!! That's awful!


----------



## Maggie3fan

It's scary hot. Houdini is that Redfoot I still have. He really is a jerk...I am so glad he's not gonna be big. I don't know why I posted Mary Knobbins photo and not his...so here is a photo of Houdidn the

escaping little redfoot...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Ricin, from castor beans, is an extremely deadly poison with no antidote.



Now....... I axe ya......
How do YOU know so much about poison my dear sweet “under the bridge” quiet, nice gentle lady??? ??????????????????????

Meez thinx meez smellz Rat ?!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Ye
> 
> Yes. But it's the skin of the bean if I remember correctly ?



Cathy!!!
How do YOU know the deadly part is the skin!?!?!????????

And.... DONT ENCOURAGE HER!!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Such yucky hot weather all over! It’s about 92F here sunny & about 65% humidity. We cut grass early. Hot all week, but a lot of rain forecast for end of the week. 

Hope you guys in California, Oregon, Washington are ok! SPray lots of water. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

After cooling down from morning grass cutting, I worked more on the Cedar Bowl. Added some Gold Leaf highlights at the end. Next step, final sanding & finishing.



0


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathy!!!
> How do YOU know the deadly part is the skin!?!?!????????
> 
> And.... DONT ENCOURAGE HER!!!! ?



I’m guessing she watches Columbo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Now....... I axe ya......
> How do YOU know so much about poison my dear sweet “under the bridge” quiet, nice gentle lady??? ??????????????????????
> 
> Meez thinx meez smellz Rat ?!! ??


I'm an avid mystery reader. There for a while ricin was the poison of choice for writers and TV productions. It was even used on a fairly recent episode of NCIS!!!


----------



## Cathie G

T


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathy!!!
> How do YOU know the deadly part is the skin!?!?!????????
> 
> And.... DONT ENCOURAGE HER!!!! ?


The word might have been pod but whatever... google told me all about it and castor oil is not for me. I don't care how safe the rest of the plant is. But here's the thing you can also use it on your cutting board and wooden utensils. I actually bought some for that a couple of years ago.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning afternoon all.
> It's very warm and muggy here, just had a light rain shower but it feels like we could have a good a thunder storm to clear the air.
> USA did very well at Wimbledon yesterday. I'm just watching Venus Williams match but she has a bit of a fight on her hands.
> Lola is stretched out in his favourite sunny spot - right in front of the door ?‍
> He has a large grassy area full of weeds he could use but no - he likes to be right under my feet.
> He must trust me though, because he doesn't flinch when I have to step very carefully over him.
> Thankfully he's big enough that I couldn't miss seeing him there.
> Maybe he thinks he's a guard tort.
> Anyway see you later - have a good Tuesday.


Sapphire is like that too. Doesn't flinch much or mind when I pick him up. He'll even try to be taller so I will pick him up. They always have an ulterior motive though. His is to go outside for awhile.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I think my mom liked the taste of castor oil. She took it all the time!! YUCK!!


I think I kinda remember something like that. That older people thought of it as a tonic.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Record heat here...110 yesterday...this is the Willamette Valley...trees, rivers and decent weather. I'm sure y'all know about the record heat. A 'normal' hot day here is abt 83. So since the 25th we've been seriously hot. Normally the weather is such that most of us do not have air conditioners in our houses...I don't. Even tho I'm a good gardner and am current on watering...I lost a 20 yr old Rhoady, an Azalea, large Morning Glories, a Sunflower, and almost lost Houdini the Jerk. My grandson is visiting here from the Central Coast of California, so we were out messing around for a few hours. I started to feel uncomfortable but didn't know why. We went downtown Corvallis and sat in the city park for a bitafter our errands. Even in the shade the wind felt like it was coming off the desert instead of the ocean. I told Jake we had to go home. I didn't know why. So we drove home (no ac in the hot rod) and the first thing was to check on the animals. In the big room the birds were hot, the water in the water turtle's 150 gallon tank was very warm, it was 98 degrees in the living room. Seriously. and in going outside the first thing I see is Houdini The Jerk in his normal position on his back, he is in the only damn spot of sun in his pen. Oh I got so scared...I picked him up and he was extremely hot but his eyes were open and he looked at me. Crap. I took him in the house and put him in the bath tub and let coolish water run over him while it was filling the tub. So I put him in the water and just left him be. Went back out. Male tortoise face in the corner and sitting in the sprinkler...lol...it was just dribbling out, but he was really staying cool in it. The darned Sulcata has again created her own idea of heaven and she was so covered in mud. Houdini The Jerk seems fine this morning. I was very worried about him. I will watch him closely for a few days to make sure there's no lingering affects.
> View attachment 328130
> ..


? I saw your heat wave on the news and have been sending hugs and prayers. Even saw an episode of ID today about Corvallis and sent some more.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I’m guessing she watches Columbo!


I love Columbo. But I never saw ricen on it. That's more like murder she wrote ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It's scary hot. Houdini is that Redfoot I still have. He really is a jerk...I am so glad he's not gonna be big. I don't know why I posted Mary Knobbins photo and not his...so here is a photo of Houdidn the
> View attachment 328131
> escaping little redfoot...



What a butt!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Such yucky hot weather all over! It’s about 92F here sunny & about 65% humidity. We cut grass early. Hot all week, but a lot of rain forecast for end of the week.
> 
> Hope you guys in California, Oregon, Washington are ok! SPray lots of water. ??



Maro2bear, 
I was thinking of you today.

You always have a story about your kayaking that day...
But today is EXTREMELY ? HOT!!
and made me picture you walking outside
Only to turn into the scene from 
“Total Recall”
When Arnold Schwarzenager got thrown out into Mars and the air hit him and his face bubbled up and his eyes bulged out!!!!
??????
I couldn’t find a clip on YouTube that was short enough to post.. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maro2bear,
> I was thinking of you today.
> 
> You always have a story about your kayaking that day...
> But today is EXTREMELY ? HOT!!
> and made me picture you walking outside
> Only to turn into the scene from
> “Total Recall”
> When Arnold Schwarzenager got thrown out into Mars and the air hit him and his face bubbled up and his eyes bulged out!!!!
> ??????
> I couldn’t find a clip on YouTube that was short enough to post.. ?




I am soooo sorry if I offended you!
I meant no harm.
This is how my mind works on no sleep for about two weeks.. ?
But it WAS REALLY HOT ? in NJ!!
Going to be even hotter tomorrow!!!
How dare I say that with 
California 
Oregon
and all those who are suffering much worse..
God bless you all!
You are in my prayers as always. ?
Animals too!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> T
> 
> The word might have been pod but whatever... google told me all about it and castor oil is not for me. I don't care how safe the rest of the plant is. But here's the thing you can also use it on your cutting board and wooden utensils. I actually bought some for that a couple of years ago.?



Ok.... nobody eat at Cathys house! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I think my mom liked the taste of castor oil. She took it all the time!! YUCK!!



Mine did TOO!!!!!
WTH???
Made it seem like it was normal to take a spoonful every day (she said) ..
Maybe that’s why she has great hair till this day???? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> ? I saw your heat wave on the news and have been sending hugs and prayers. Even saw an episode of ID today about Corvallis and sent some more.?



No hugs!!!
It’s tooooo hot.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Mine did TOO!!!!!
> WTH???
> Made it seem like it was normal to take a spoonful every day (she said) ..
> Maybe that’s why she has great hair till this day???? ?


Fortunately, my mom is no longer with us. She & my step-mother-in-law were the nastiest, meanest people I ever met & I've met a lot of nasty lawyers in my life.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I'm an avid mystery reader. There for a while ricin was the poison of choice for writers and TV productions. It was even used on a fairly recent episode of NCIS!!!


Scientifically it takes a whole lot more seeds than Maro has and just a few pieces of specialized equipment or so I have heard


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm an avid mystery reader. There for a while ricin was the poison of choice for writers and TV productions. It was even used on a fairly recent episode of NCIS!!!


Those crime dramas and books are great for giving would-be murderers ideas.
The conversation here has got me wondering where I can get some ricin and use it on the neighbours next door?


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Scientifically it takes a whole lot more seeds than Maro has and just a few pieces of specialized equipment or so I have heard


Shame - not a weekend project for me then.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's quite a pleasant day here - dry with some sun but also cloudy.
I really couldn't stand the heat most of you are experiencing over the pond and I hope you all manage to keep cool.
If we had those temps I'd be living in a freezer until it was over. I hope they don't make their way across to us.
I've been hedge trimming (it's not really a hedge but a eunonymous shrub that has grown tall and acts as a screen along the fence at the end of my garden, but it isn't thick). 
Lola has been watching me from his grassy patch and is busy doing nothing.
I have some paperwork to sort out now so I'll see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Scientifically it takes a whole lot more seeds than Maro has and just a few pieces of specialized equipment or so I have heard



Im not sharing pix of how many plants I really have growing, ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes it’s hot out there, and in a few hours here.

Hardly any heat records left to break in Pacific NW + western Canada.
* Canada w/ new national heat record of 121
* Wash & Oregon likely tied or broke state heat records, hitting 118
* Seattle (107), Portland (116), Spokane (109) w/ new all-time marks


----------



## Maggie3fan

Corvallis was 110. The hottest on record, ever. I don't have air conditioning. My 33 yr old most favorite A#1 grand son is visiting for couple of weeks, a man not used to such hot weather. Jake lives on the Central Coast of California where hot is 75 degrees. So honestly, we were VERY uncomfortable. Thermometer read 98 in my living room. No ac in house or car.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What a butt!! ?


In more ways than one!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Fortunately, my mom is no longer with us. She & my step-mother-in-law were the nastiest, meanest people I ever met & I've met a lot of nasty lawyers in my life.



??.....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Scientifically it takes a whole lot more seeds than Maro has and just a few pieces of specialized equipment or so I have heard



How do YOU know?
Maro2bear might be storing more seeds in his fridge?? 
Tells people they are dried Cicada bugs..
?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Shame - not a weekend project for me then.?



You can just purchase the seeds on line, at least we can here. My plants are really popping up now. I have a few out by the mail box that i started to cover during the hot hot sun of the day. The sun’s rays these days are scorching.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Those crime dramas and books are great for giving would-be murderers ideas.
> The conversation here has got me wondering where I can get some ricin and use it on the neighbours next door?



I am TOTALLY in agreement with you about both of our neighbors!!!
I will help you in any way I can!
(I mean clean your house, walk dogs,etc..)
.... can’t put in writing what we are gonna do, it’s evidence.....?

Finally, 
you said what I’ve been saying for years!!!!!
These shows give all these REAL murderers, rapists , burglars, and any other freaks out there ideas!!
And ...SHOW them how to do it too!!!
Any time I hear something on a show about 
“Animals” I always start praying that no one watched that show except me...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Those crime dramas and books are great for giving would-be murderers ideas.
> The conversation here has got me wondering where I can get some ricin and use it on the neighbours next door?



Maybe Maro2bear will sell us his beans?
and we can have Yvonne and Cathy make us a potion ??? 
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's quite a pleasant day here - dry with some sun but also cloudy.
> I really couldn't stand the heat most of you are experiencing over the pond and I hope you all manage to keep cool.
> If we had those temps I'd be living in a freezer until it was over. I hope they don't make their way across to us.
> I've been hedge trimming (it's not really a hedge but a eunonymous shrub that has grown tall and acts as a screen along the fence at the end of my garden, but it isn't thick).
> Lola has been watching me from his grassy patch and is busy doing nothing.
> I have some paperwork to sort out now so I'll see you later.



Hot here in NJ ... (93)
Would LOVE to sit with Lola on the grass and be doing nothing...??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Corvallis was 110. The hottest on record, ever. I don't have air conditioning. My 33 yr old most favorite A#1 grand son is visiting for couple of weeks, a man not used to such hot weather. Jake lives on the Central Coast of California where hot is 75 degrees. So honestly, we were VERY uncomfortable. Thermometer read 98 in my living room. No ac in house or car.
> View attachment 328193



Is he in a drawer for bad behavior ???
I guess it’s better than solitary confinement?? ?
I am sooooooooo sorry it’s that hot for you!
I want to help you!!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Those crime dramas and books are great for giving would-be murderers ideas.
> The conversation here has got me wondering where I can get some ricin and use it on the neighbours next door?



What ricin is​
Ricin is a poison found naturally in castor beans. If castor beans are chewed and swallowed, the released ricin can cause injury. Ricin can be made from the waste material left over from processing castor beans. 
It can be in the form of a powder, a mist, or a pellet, or it can be dissolved in water or weak acid. 
It is a stable substance under normal conditions, but can be inactivated by heat above 80 degrees centigrade (176 degrees Fahrenheit). 
Where ricin is found and how it is used​
Castor beans are processed throughout the world to make castor oil. Ricin is part of the waste “mash” produced when castor oil is made. 
Ricin has been used experimentally in medicine to kill cancer cells.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> What ricin is​
> Ricin is a poison found naturally in castor beans. If castor beans are chewed and swallowed, the released ricin can cause injury. Ricin can be made from the waste material left over from processing castor beans.
> It can be in the form of a powder, a mist, or a pellet, or it can be dissolved in water or weak acid.
> It is a stable substance under normal conditions, but can be inactivated by heat above 80 degrees centigrade (176 degrees Fahrenheit).
> Where ricin is found and how it is used​
> Castor beans are processed throughout the world to make castor oil. Ricin is part of the waste “mash” produced when castor oil is made.
> Ricin has been used experimentally in medicine to kill cancer cells.



When they say “ experimentally used“ in medicine.... that’s my tip off that 
They “ experimentally used“ it on ANIMALS!!! 
????????

They have to come up with something to experiment on other than poor defenseless animals.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> After cooling down from morning grass cutting, I worked more on the Cedar Bowl. Added some Gold Leaf highlights at the end. Next step, final sanding & finishing.
> View attachment 328156
> 
> View attachment 328157
> 0


This is beautiful! We have a cedar tree in our front yard and honestly, I can't stand it. I want it gone so I can put more blueberry bushes, peach trees, and mulberry trees. Eric cut off a few low branches so I could mow under it more easily. I might post on a local site to see if any woodworkers would like the branches and the tree once we do cut it down.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Mine did TOO!!!!!
> WTH???
> Made it seem like it was normal to take a spoonful every day (she said) ..
> Maybe that’s why she has great hair till this day???? ?


I've only tried it once to induce labor. I mixed it with orange juice. I had my baby the next day. I don't recommend it though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> This is beautiful! We have a cedar tree in our front yard and honestly, I can't stand it. I want it gone so I can put more blueberry bushes, peach trees, and mulberry trees. Eric cut off a few low branches so I could mow under it more easily. I might post on a local site to see if any woodworkers would like the branches and the tree once we do cut it down.



Yes….cut those branches up into 10-12 inch logs. I can easily turn a piece into something for you…. The problem is shipping costs.

BUt, don’t just cut down & discard. Cedar makes some nice things.
Advertise on your local Craigs List.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You can just purchase the seeds on line, at least we can here. My plants are really popping up now. I have a few out by the mail box that i started to cover during the hot hot sun of the day. The sun’s rays these days are scorching.


Well as you can see... we're all wondering why you planted them in the first place ? and I did buy a bamboo cutting board oil from China ? to use instead of castor oil. I got turned against it at least 62 years ago... thanks to my mom thinking it's a cure for what ails you.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> No new meds. I did go off my blood thinner for 3 days before my back procedure. The swelling started after that. I am watching it, in the mornings the coloration doesn't look good. But after heat on the foot. The color turns pretty much normal. Have a doctor's appointment later in the week.


I got to thinking about you and hoping. How are you doing??


----------



## Cathie G

I went to the grocery store today so I wouldn't have to go over the holiday weekend. It was hot and muggy when I went inside buttt... before I was done shopping and ready to leave it sounded like the roof was being bombed. It sure was because it was pouring rain. I even had to wait to leave it was raining so hard and I still got soaked after it slowed down enough to head home. Now it's supposed to cool off to mid and upper 70's. Perfect weather for Sapphire because his enclosure is usually warmer in places and cooler in others. He'll have fun for a few days.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maybe Maro2bear will sell us his beans?
> and we can have Yvonne and Cathy make us a potion ???
> ???


I leave you alone for a little bit and you are forgettingn al the murder rules...NUMBER FREAKIN ONE...don't tell anybody!!~


----------



## Maggie3fan

How hot was it??? Hot enuf to melt a cactus...


Once the pad was melted over, the sun fried it...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I leave you alone for a little bit and you are forgettingn al the murder rules...NUMBER FREAKIN ONE...don't tell anybody!!~



NUMBER FREAKIN TWO....
No PAPER trails!

At least that’s what my Italian side of the family taught me... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I leave you alone for a little bit and you are forgettingn al the murder rules...NUMBER FREAKIN ONE...don't tell anybody!!~



I never said I was gonna murder anybody.
Did I??....??
WE just wanted a potion...
For TEA! ..... yea.... that’s good.. I mean...
Tea....and....uh.... hair conditioner? 
Sure!... why not.. hair conditioner.. ?
???


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I never said I was gonna murder anybody.
> Did I??....??
> WE just wanted a potion...
> For TEA! ..... yea.... that’s good.. I mean...
> Tea....and....uh.... hair conditioner?
> Sure!... why not.. hair conditioner.. ?
> ???


We'll give just a little to our hubbys.....who all have their life insurance policies paid up, right girls?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> How hot was it??? Hot enuf to melt a cactus...
> View attachment 328239
> 
> Once the pad was melted over, the sun fried it...
> View attachment 328240
> 
> View attachment 328241



Poor cactus... didn’t hurt nobody...?
Hey!....wait.??
I thought “CACTUS” grow in the dessert?..? ???????.....
Desert?...dessert..? ....dezert?? ?
THE PLACES WITH ALL THE SAND AND CAMMELS!!!!..... ??...camels..caramels...cameals...drat!!

THE HORSE WITH THE SHORT EARS AND HUMP ON ITS BACK!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> We'll give just a little to our hubbys.....who all have their life insurance policies paid up, right girls?



AS TEA! RRRIIIIGGGHHHTT!???
They love TEA..


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.
> View attachment 328257


Good looking lily Len. Nothing in my garden like this!


----------



## Maro2Bear

This popped up in my email this morning. Hey @Turtulas-Len ! 









Waterford, VA - Tortoise. Meet FAIRWAY a Pet for Adoption.


Pictures of FAIRWAY a Tortoise for adoption in Waterford, VA who needs a loving home.




www.adoptapet.com


----------



## Maggie3fan

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.
> View attachment 328257


wow!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.
> View attachment 328257



Beautiful!!! ?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes….cut those branches up into 10-12 inch logs. I can easily turn a piece into something for you…. The problem is shipping costs.
> 
> BUt, don’t just cut down & discard. Cedar makes some nice things.
> Advertise on your local Craigs List.
> 
> View attachment 328207


Eric wants to turn some into kindling for fire starters. We have a wood burning fireplace. I have some wood workers in my family. I'm going to see if they want some. They live almost 2 hours away, so they may not want to come that far to get it. I'll definitely be posting on our towns local groups to see if someone wants it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> Eric wants to turn some into kindling for fire starters. We have a wood burning fireplace. I have some wood workers in my family. I'm going to see if they want some. They live almost 2 hours away, so they may not want to come that far to get it. I'll definitely be posting on our towns local groups to see if someone wants it.



I would still cut the logs up into nice size chunks. Set aside & stack away. Wood is better stored away & dried, then used. 

Not sure if I posted this almost completed bowl pix.

From a Discarded Cedar Tree


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> I would still cut the logs up into nice size chunks. Set aside & stack away. Wood is better stored away & dried, then used.
> 
> Not sure if I posted this almost completed bowl pix.
> 
> From a Discarded Cedar Tree
> View attachment 328276



She should send you the wood with a request!! ?
You do such beautiful work, the shipping costs would be worth it!!!
Well.... I’m off to see if I have Cedar wood anywhere in my back yard.. be right back! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maybe Maro2bear will sell us his beans?
> and we can have Yvonne and Cathy make us a potion ???
> ???


Probably Blackdog would be better at that since he looked up the method and equipment.?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> This is beautiful! We have a cedar tree in our front yard and honestly, I can't stand it. I want it gone so I can put more blueberry bushes, peach trees, and mulberry trees. Eric cut off a few low branches so I could mow under it more easily. I might post on a local site to see if any woodworkers would like the branches and the tree once we do cut it down.


Hello and missed you ? I'm just wondering if you could find a buyer for the whole tree... and let them cut it down for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.
> View attachment 328257


Oh wow! That's really pretty.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just had a wicked storm front roll through and it couldn't have been more than 20 minutes of rain. My weather station says it was a lot!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just had a wicked storm front roll through and it couldn't have been more than 20 minutes of rain. My weather station says it was a lot!


Seems like you got our storm from yesterday. The sun's finally out at 6 PM and upper 70's when it's too late for Sapphire to be out. I've been using a blanket on and off all day.


----------



## EllieMay

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.
> View attachment 328257


I have not! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> Hello and missed you ? I'm just wondering if you could find a buyer for the whole tree... and let them cut it down for you.


I've missed being on here. Getting our farm started has been a busy 2 years, and I took a PE teaching job that was very unexpected. I wasn't even looking for a job. I started doing that last September. I hopped back on the forum looking for Tom's plans for a single sulcata night box because someone gave us a 35 pounder. That makes four now, and my husband wants to strangle me. He went with me to look at him and agreed he needed to be rehomed asap. Now we need to expand the tortoise yards yet again on top of the already huge pile of todos for the farm. The sheep need fencing, turkeys need a coop, and he needs to get our spare car running because the 16 year old got a job and needs a car by the time school starts again. So much to do all the time. I'll try to get on here more often. I can come in an enjoy the AC while taking a break from caring for the farm animals.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> I've missed being on here. Getting our farm started has been a busy 2 years, and I took a PE teaching job that was very unexpected. I wasn't even looking for a job. I started doing that last September. I hopped back on the forum looking for Tom's plans for a single sulcata night box because someone gave us a 35 pounder. That makes four now, and my husband wants to strangle me. He went with me to look at him and agreed he needed to be rehomed asap. Now we need to expand the tortoise yards yet again on top of the already huge pile of todos for the farm. The sheep need fencing, turkeys need a coop, and he needs to get our spare car running because the 16 year old got a job and needs a car by the time school starts again. So much to do all the time. I'll try to get on here more often. I can come in an enjoy the AC while taking a break from caring for the farm animals.


Yes. I remember when you moved to the new farm. It's really hard to get started all over again but it sounds like you're starting to get there. ? It takes years especially with kids and animals. But stuff must be getting better cause ur back ??


----------



## Jan A

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.
> View attachment 328257


My lilies bloomed 3 weeks ago. If they had waited until the last few days, they'd be flatter than pancakes with all the downpours we've had.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Maro2Bear said:


> This popped up in my email this morning. Hey @Turtulas-Len !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterford, VA - Tortoise. Meet FAIRWAY a Pet for Adoption.
> 
> 
> Pictures of FAIRWAY a Tortoise for adoption in Waterford, VA who needs a loving home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adoptapet.com


I already have 4 and not planning getting any more. But if they can't find it a good home and it's defiantly a female I could fit it in.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TriciaStringer said:


> I've missed being on here. Getting our farm started has been a busy 2 years, and I took a PE teaching job that was very unexpected. I wasn't even looking for a job. I started doing that last September. I hopped back on the forum looking for Tom's plans for a single sulcata night box because someone gave us a 35 pounder. That makes four now, and my husband wants to strangle me. He went with me to look at him and agreed he needed to be rehomed asap. Now we need to expand the tortoise yards yet again on top of the already huge pile of todos for the farm. The sheep need fencing, turkeys need a coop, and he needs to get our spare car running because the 16 year old got a job and needs a car by the time school starts again. So much to do all the time. I'll try to get on here more often. I can come in an enjoy the AC while taking a break from caring for the farm animals.



I am DYING for some pictures!! ?
Especially of the torts!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Turtulas-Len said:


> I already have 4 and not planning getting any more. But if they can't find it a good home and it's defiantly a female I could fit it in.



Give this man a cigar!!!! 
Congratulations ???? !!!!
It s GIRL!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! Looks like some of your storms finally made it my way.. critters woke me a couple hours ago… I needed to get an early start to finish up some work anyway. 
ive Got storm protection now!!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am DYING for some pictures!! ?
> Especially of the torts!! ?


Are you on facebook? I have a farm page with tons of pics, Creeping Acres Farm. I'll put some on here later today. They are all on my phone, and I'm on my computer right now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just had a wicked storm front roll through and it couldn't have been more than 20 minutes of rain. My weather station says it was a lot!



Yes! That was quite the front that moved through the area. A ton of rain, temps dropped, & wind.!


----------



## Maro2Bear

After all of our storms over the last 24 hours, we are back to some decent temps @ 71 F, but 76% humidity. Cool n soggy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Castor Beans are now starting to develop their true leaves. The second banana flower unfolded yesterday during our thunderstorms.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am DYING for some pictures!! ?
> Especially of the torts!! ?





Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am DYING for some pictures!! ?
> Especially of the torts!! ?I am DYING for some pictures!! ?





Chefdenoel10 said:


> Especially of the torts!! ?


Here are our tortoises. We have three sulcatas and one Russian. We also have three St. Croix sheep, three African geese, 13 chickens, 2 turkeys, 2 mini horses, and 9 ducks.


----------



## Lyn W

Turtulas-Len said:


> Just wondering if any of you have ever a day lilly like these? It's a triple bloom.
> View attachment 328257


I'm not a fan of lillies but that's beautiful


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Looks like some of your storms finally made it my way.. critters woke me a couple hours ago… I needed to get an early start to finish up some work anyway.
> ive Got storm protection now!!!
> View attachment 328308


I hurried up and mowed this morning. Trying to finish up the turkey coop before it makes it here.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Pretty hot here today but nothing like what your experiencing - especially Canada.
Make sure you all stay as cool as possible.
Rain is likely here for the weekend but I hope it's not too heavy because the nasty neighbours have gone camping so I don't want them coming back early to spoil my weekend. 
Had a nice day with a 60 mile round trip to a shopping outlet which turned out to be a waste of time as I didn't buy a thing. 
Then I tried to get a bag of concrete to fix a crumbling stone wall (damaged by same neighbours) but it's almost impossible to get any, anywhere. Maybe something to do with the shortage of lorry drivers or Brexit or just lots of building work happening at the moment....... ?‍ 
So not a very successful day but I enjoyed the drive and being out and about.
Hope everyone is having a good Friday.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! Looks like some of your storms finally made it my way.. critters woke me a couple hours ago… I needed to get an early start to finish up some work anyway.
> ive Got storm protection now!!!
> View attachment 328308


Ok they wake you up and their jobs done ? for the day.


----------



## Lyn W

Still no Linda ? and it's about time Carol made an appearance.
Anyone have any news from either of them?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> Here are our tortoises. We have three sulcatas and one Russian. We also have three St. Croix sheep, three African geese, 13 chickens, 2 turkeys, 2 mini horses, and 9 ducks.


Beautiful animals and a lovely young lady to boot.?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> Beautiful animals and a lovely young lady to boot.?


That is my niece. She was born afraid of all creatures. She is just like my sister. I have been working on her for years. She finally petted a chicken on her last visit. She likes to help me collect eggs. She said farming is not for her though, because their is too much poop. Her little brother is terrified of every animal we have. He is only three. I'm not sure if I will be able to change his mind. He is afraid of everything.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> That is my niece. She was born afraid of all creatures. She is just like my sister. I have been working on her for years. She finally petted a chicken on her last visit. She likes to help me collect eggs. She said farming is not for her though, because their is too much poop. Her little brother is terrified of every animal we have. He is only three. I'm not sure if I will be able to change his mind. He is afraid of everything.


Looks like she's coming around anyway ? and maybe enjoying just a little bit.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TriciaStringer said:


> Are you on facebook? I have a farm page with tons of pics, Creeping Acres Farm. I'll put some on here later today. They are all on my phone, and I'm on my computer right now.



No. Sadly I am not on Facebook.
It used to be because I was afraid of the hacking situation... but now I just don’t want to be found. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Still no Linda ? and it's about time Carol made an appearance.
> Anyone have any news from either of them?


Sorry everyone. It’s all been rather busy. I did warn you. It’s not going to quieten down for a while yet.

The rescue is inundated and short of volunteers. The tennis season is in full swing (we had tickets for both Queen’s and Eastbourne and have tickets for Wimbledon next week).

Mother in Law had an 80th birthday party in my brother in law’s garden which was very chilly, but that’s the only way we could get the family together legally.

And we have been clearing the attic, decorating, selling stuff on eBay…

Here are some of my most recent clients at the rescue to make up for my absence.

Tiny baby Goldcrests, the UK’s smallest bird; they won’t get much bigger than this.



Even tinier one day old baby Robins. Two of them hatched at the rescue.



Sadly, both the above are victims of people failing to check trees for nests before doing treework 

And a baby House Martin, a close relation of the US Barn Swallow.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TriciaStringer said:


> Are you on facebook? I have a farm page with tons of pics, Creeping Acres Farm. I'll put some on here later today. They are all on my phone, and I'm on my computer right now.



But I will look on hubby’s later tonight!! ?
Thank for sharing!
Good luck with the farm!
It sounds glorious!!
Take it day by day...
One square of space a day that’s it..
Otherwise you will overwhelm yourself.. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TriciaStringer said:


> Here are our tortoises. We have three sulcatas and one Russian. We also have three St. Croix sheep, three African geese, 13 chickens, 2 turkeys, 2 mini horses, and 9 ducks.



Simply gorgeous!!!!
Wow!
I would never leave!!
Such AWSOME looking animals.
And your daughter is a cutie pie too! 
But I have one question?...

No partridge in a pear tree? ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Sorry everyone. It’s all been rather busy. I did warn you. It’s not going to quieten down for a while yet.
> 
> The rescue is inundated and short of volunteers. The tennis season is in full swing (we had tickets for both Queen’s and Eastbourne and have tickets for Wimbledon next week).
> 
> Mother in Law had an 80th birthday party in my brother in law’s garden which was very chilly, but that’s the only way we could get the family together legally.
> 
> And we have been clearing the attic, decorating, selling stuff on eBay…
> 
> Here are some of my most recent clients at the rescue to make up for my absence.
> 
> Tiny baby Goldcrests, the UK’s smallest bird; they won’t get much bigger than this.
> View attachment 328354
> 
> 
> Even tinier one day old baby Robins. Two of them hatched at the rescue.
> View attachment 328353
> 
> 
> Sadly, both the above are victims of people failing to check trees for nests before doing treework
> 
> And a baby House Martin, a close relation of the US Barn Swallow.
> View attachment 328355


Thanks for taking the time to visit us. And as always really wonderful pictures of the babies.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Sorry everyone. It’s all been rather busy. I did warn you. It’s not going to quieten down for a while yet.
> 
> The rescue is inundated and short of volunteers. The tennis season is in full swing (we had tickets for both Queen’s and Eastbourne and have tickets for Wimbledon next week).
> 
> Mother in Law had an 80th birthday party in my brother in law’s garden which was very chilly, but that’s the only way we could get the family together legally.
> 
> And we have been clearing the attic, decorating, selling stuff on eBay…
> 
> Here are some of my most recent clients at the rescue to make up for my absence.
> 
> Tiny baby Goldcrests, the UK’s smallest bird; they won’t get much bigger than this.
> View attachment 328354
> 
> 
> Even tinier one day old baby Robins. Two of them hatched at the rescue.
> View attachment 328353
> 
> 
> Sadly, both the above are victims of people failing to check trees for nests before doing treework
> 
> And a baby House Martin, a close relation of the US Barn Swallow.
> View attachment 328355



Awwww ??
Did the two wee ones in the middle picture die?? ???????????

I said it before and I’ll say it again....
I hate people.! ???


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Awwww ??
> Did the two wee ones in the middle picture die?? ???????????
> 
> I said it before and I’ll say it again....
> I hate people.! ???


They were all alive at the end of my shift this morning ? When they’re that tiny their neck muscles can’t support the weight of their head. They’re still curled up from being in the egg.

When I fed them, I have to support the head and gently open the beak using a tiny paintbrush to encourage it to gape and then I pop a tiny dot of hand rearing mix in with the paintbrush. This is repeated every 15 minutes throughout the day for all 7 of these plus another hatchling, also pink but with head control. And we also have to feed all the other baby birds too. There are dozens of others.

Not all the babies are victims of human carelessness. The tree cutting makes me so angry though.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> They were all alive at the end of my shift this morning ? When they’re that tiny their neck muscles can’t support the weight of their head. They’re still curled up from being in the egg.
> 
> When I fed them, I have to support the head and gently open the beak using a tiny paintbrush to encourage it to gape and then I pop a tiny dot of hand rearing mix in with the paintbrush. This is repeated every 15 minutes throughout the day for all 7 of these plus another hatchling, also pink but with head control. And we also have to feed all the other baby birds too. There are dozens of others.
> 
> Not all the babies are victims of human carelessness. The tree cutting makes me so angry though.



BLESS YOUR SWEET HEART !!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sorry everyone. It’s all been rather busy. I did warn you. It’s not going to quieten down for a while yet.
> 
> The rescue is inundated and short of volunteers. The tennis season is in full swing (we had tickets for both Queen’s and Eastbourne and have tickets for Wimbledon next week).
> 
> Mother in Law had an 80th birthday party in my brother in law’s garden which was very chilly, but that’s the only way we could get the family together legally.
> 
> And we have been clearing the attic, decorating, selling stuff on eBay…
> 
> Here are some of my most recent clients at the rescue to make up for my absence.
> 
> Tiny baby Goldcrests, the UK’s smallest bird; they won’t get much bigger than this.
> View attachment 328354
> 
> 
> Even tinier one day old baby Robins. Two of them hatched at the rescue.
> View attachment 328353
> 
> 
> Sadly, both the above are victims of people failing to check trees for nests before doing treework
> 
> And a baby House Martin, a close relation of the US Barn Swallow.
> View attachment 328355


Welcome back Linda, glad you're OK. I forgot about your MiL's party but guessed that tennis and the rescue would be keeping you busy.
It maddens and saddens me that people are still hedge trimming and chopping trees in the nesting season 
I hope the little ones all make it.
I'm annoyed with some new people in the street and I haven't even met them yet. There was a swallow (maybe swift) nest under their eaves of their end of terrace house which the birds have returned to for many years, but the first thing they did was to power hose it down. They couldn't have known if their were any eggs or chicks in it 
More selfish ignorant neighbours.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I got to thinking about you and hoping. How are you doing??


Went to my doctor today. Have a doppler ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. Doctor thinks I have developed more clots in my left leg. I am really thinking about going to the hospital. My doctor doesn't think it is urgent. But I am sitting on pins and needles. Dont know if I want to wait until tues.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Went to my doctor today. Have a doppler ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. Doctor thinks I have developed more clots in my left leg. I am really thinking about going to the hospital. My doctor doesn't think it is urgent. But I am sitting on pins and needles. Dont know if I want to wait until tues.


I don’t blame you. Blood clots can’t wait.

A young friend of mine, only 38, died recently after ignoring a pain in his leg which turned out to be DVT


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Went to my doctor today. Have a doppler ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. Doctor thinks I have developed more clots in my left leg. I am really thinking about going to the hospital. My doctor doesn't think it is urgent. But I am sitting on pins and needles. Dont know if I want to wait until tues.


Sadly, Ray, you might get better care. Do not mess around. If your instincts are go, then go. I am worried, as are we all. Clots are nothing to F** with!! We don't hear from you, we worry. Just like we worry when we don't hear from Joe's Mum, Maggie, Chubbs, & y'all.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Went to my doctor today. Have a doppler ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. Doctor thinks I have developed more clots in my left leg. I am really thinking about going to the hospital. My doctor doesn't think it is urgent. But I am sitting on pins and needles. Dont know if I want to wait until tues.


Please go Ray, I've been worrying about you. It was a blood clot that took my brother from us sooner than we were expecting. He had a dopler scan before leaving hospital because of his ankles swelling. It didn't show anything to worry about at the time and maybe if he'd been more active he would have been OK, but clots are sneaky, so for your own peace of mind, make sure you are in the best place to deal with them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
The rain arrived and it's freshened everything up nicely.
I've been out to top up the bird feeders and add some extras - the blackbird loves apples!
Now it's Lola's turn - but he hasn't surfaced yet.
Then I'm off to a garden centre to see what I can buy with a voucher I have. 
Hope you have a good Saturday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Went to my doctor today. Have a doppler ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. Doctor thinks I have developed more clots in my left leg. I am really thinking about going to the hospital. My doctor doesn't think it is urgent. But I am sitting on pins and needles. Dont know if I want to wait until tues.


I don't blame you. Blood clots are nothing to let go.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Been so hot here...add to the death list...1 house swallow and 5 flighted hatchlings. that was hard. It's gonna be 86 today. Whew


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Been so hot here...add to the death list...1 house swallow and 5 flighted hatchlings. that was hard. It's gonna be 86 today. Whew



That heat has been rough on you all. It’s only 71 here in Maryland, down 20 degrees from last week.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We have a million free ROKU channels, none are showing the EURO games..


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Went to my doctor today. Have a doppler ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. Doctor thinks I have developed more clots in my left leg. I am really thinking about going to the hospital. My doctor doesn't think it is urgent. But I am sitting on pins and needles. Dont know if I want to wait until tues.


Well it can't hurt to go unless it's not covered by insurance and that's only money. I'd listen to Rose ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> We have a million free ROKU channels, none are showing the EURO games..
> 
> View attachment 328427




Found the England vs Ukraine game. Wow….lots of scoring…

England 4 . ukraine 0.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Found the England vs Ukraine game. Wow….lots of scoring…
> 
> England 4 . ukraine 0.


Nice. I tried to sign up for a VPN lately to watch Linda's rescue show but the free ones really aren't free anymore. Once I was able to watch Carol's high school program doing that with a VPN. I can't even remember how I did it but I did. Maybe you could get some back shows.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Sadly, Ray, you might get better care. Do not mess around. If your instincts are go, then go. I am worried, as are we all. Clots are nothing to F** with!! We don't hear from you, we worry. Just like we worry when we don't hear from Joe's Mum, Maggie, Chubbs, & y'all.


At the emergency waiting room right now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Please go Ray, I've been worrying about you. It was a blood clot that took my brother from us sooner than we were expecting. He had a dopler scan before leaving hospital because of his ankles swelling. It didn't show anything to worry about at the time and maybe if he'd been more active he would have been OK, but clots are sneaky, so for your own peace of mind, make sure you are in the best place to deal with them.


At the hospital right now. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I don't blame you. Blood clots are nothing to let go.


At hospital now. I miss Opo already!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well it can't hurt to go unless it's not covered by insurance and that's only money. I'd listen to Rose ??


Waiting in emergency right now. Thank goodness I have good insurance.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> At the emergency waiting room right now.


I'll be hoping and praying ? it's just a minor difficulty. It's way better to get actual tests then an educated guess.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> At the hospital right now. Will keep you updated.



We are all there with you in spirit!!!
Better to get it done now , so you can see Opo later...! 
Praying everything goes well..????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Been so hot here...add to the death list...1 house swallow and 5 flighted hatchlings. that was hard. It's gonna be 86 today. Whew



Oh wow... this is so sad ? 
I am so sorry.
Poor little guys.
They are in a better place now.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll be hoping and praying ? it's just a minor difficulty. It's way better to get actual tests then an educated guess.


Well good news there are no new blood clots. There are 3 hard pea sized objects at the base of my calf muscle kinda deep from the surface of the skin. That is what my doctor thought was clots. So much for educated guesses. When they pressed on them with their fingers. It hurts like hell, that is why I went to the hospital. Today there was mild pain all the time. Where before only when I pressed on them. Since it doesn't seem life threatening, they gave me a vascular specialist to make a appointment with. At least I am at ease now. Thanks everyone for your concerns.


----------



## EllieMay

Follow your gut! no harm in a false alarm.


Ray--Opo said:


> Went to my doctor today. Have a doppler ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday. Doctor thinks I have developed more clots in my left leg. I am really thinking about going to the hospital. My doctor doesn't think it is urgent. But I am sitting on pins and needles. Dont know if I want to wait until tues.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good news there are no new blood clots. There are 3 hard pea sized objects at the base of my calf muscle kinda deep from the surface of the skin. That is what my doctor thought was clots. So much for educated guesses. When they pressed on them with their fingers. It hurts like hell, that is why I went to the hospital. Today there was mild pain all the time. Where before only when I pressed on them. Since it doesn't seem life threatening, they gave me a vascular specialist to make a appointment with. At least I am at ease now. Thanks everyone for your concerns.


glad you have some peace. Always praying for you Ray


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good news there are no new blood clots. There are 3 hard pea sized objects at the base of my calf muscle kinda deep from the surface of the skin. That is what my doctor thought was clots. So much for educated guesses. When they pressed on them with their fingers. It hurts like hell, that is why I went to the hospital. Today there was mild pain all the time. Where before only when I pressed on them. Since it doesn't seem life threatening, they gave me a vascular specialist to make a appointment with. At least I am at ease now. Thanks everyone for your concerns.



That’s great news Ray!!!!
Now ... what else could those objects???
No chance they could be pellet gun pellets?
Still praying for ya!! ??
Keep good thoughts and good vibes!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good news there are no new blood clots. There are 3 hard pea sized objects at the base of my calf muscle kinda deep from the surface of the skin. That is what my doctor thought was clots. So much for educated guesses. When they pressed on them with their fingers. It hurts like hell, that is why I went to the hospital. Today there was mild pain all the time. Where before only when I pressed on them. Since it doesn't seem life threatening, they gave me a vascular specialist to make a appointment with. At least I am at ease now. Thanks everyone for your concerns.


Yeah! I have one like that on my right shin and it looks like a pea is stuck under my skin. Doppler years ago showed it was just a plain mass that they think was originally a bone chip off my shin (very active kid) that just built up scar tissue. I hope the best for you and listen to Rose more often, at least at my house it is smarter option listening to my wife Keri!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> At the hospital right now. Will keep you updated.


I'm sorry for all your troubles Ray, but very pleased to hear you're there to let the docs find out what's going. on. I really hope it's nothing too drastic but better safe than sorry. 
Take care or even better let them take care of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good news there are no new blood clots. There are 3 hard pea sized objects at the base of my calf muscle kinda deep from the surface of the skin. That is what my doctor thought was clots. So much for educated guesses. When they pressed on them with their fingers. It hurts like hell, that is why I went to the hospital. Today there was mild pain all the time. Where before only when I pressed on them. Since it doesn't seem life threatening, they gave me a vascular specialist to make a appointment with. At least I am at ease now. Thanks everyone for your concerns.


That's great, would they cause the swelling?
At least now you have 'peas' of mind!!
Hopefully the hard peas will be gone soon too.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We have a million free ROKU channels, none are showing the EURO games..
> 
> View attachment 328427


I don't have many tv channels owing to living in a valley and I don't want Sky as I don't watch enough tv to warrant the cost, but yesterday at least 5 of them were showing sport at the same time - Euros on English and Welsh channels, rugby, horseracing, Wimbledon on 3 BBC channels and F1. I quite like to watch the tennis and rugby but can't stand football. Thank goodness for the radio!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
We've had a mixed morning of sunshine and showers, but rain is on the way for this afternoon. 
Lola is very active but hasn't made any attempt to pop out into the garden yet. He is eating like a horse! I can't get enough weeds for him so having to bulk them out with some salad bags. 

I'm off out for a little walk to another good weed source before the rain arrives so see you later.
Have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Maggie3fan

The temp today was 86 and going up to triple digits again next week. We set highs that were never reached before. 79 people in Oregon died from the heat. Generally because they didn't have air conditioners or fans. I have 1 small air conditioner in my bedroom. 2 fans in the living room. No air in my car...well, that's not quite true...I know some people know I have 2/80 air...roll down 2 windows and go 80 mph...old joke...haha


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s great news Ray!!!!
> Now ... what else could those objects???
> No chance they could be pellet gun pellets?
> Still praying for ya!! ??
> Keep good thoughts and good vibes!!


Not pellets ?
A lot of worries off of me this morning!??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah! I have one like that on my right shin and it looks like a pea is stuck under my skin. Doppler years ago showed it was just a plain mass that they think was originally a bone chip off my shin (very active kid) that just built up scar tissue. I hope the best for you and listen to Rose more often, at least at my house it is smarter option listening to my wife Keri!


That is true, I hate it when Rose is always right ??????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'm sorry for all your troubles Ray, but very pleased to hear you're there to let the docs find out what's going. on. I really hope it's nothing too drastic but better safe than sorry.
> Take care or even better let them take care of you.


Thanks Lyn ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's great, would they cause the swelling?
> At least now you have 'peas' of mind!!
> Hopefully the hard peas will be gone soon too.


Hopefully I will find answers when I see the specialist.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Jim is making me proud. He is learning to put fish in the boat. When fishing is slow. Before he would be on the phone with me, asking questions on what to do. He is finally figuring it out.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim is making me proud. He is learning to put fish in the boat. When fishing is slow. Before he would be on the phone with me, asking questions on what to do. He is finally figuring it out.
> View attachment 328484
> 
> 
> View attachment 328485
> View attachment 328486


The last picture is excellant


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> The temp today was 86 and going up to triple digits again next week. We set highs that were never reached before. 79 people in Oregon died from the heat. Generally because they didn't have air conditioners or fans. I have 1 small air conditioner in my bedroom. 2 fans in the living room. No air in my car...well, that's not quite true...I know some people know I have 2/80 air...roll down 2 windows and go 80 mph...old joke...haha


That's awful! Keep a spray bottle of water handy and give yourself a spritz occasionally. That and the fan will cool you off nicely.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim is making me proud. He is learning to put fish in the boat. When fishing is slow. Before he would be on the phone with me, asking questions on what to do. He is finally figuring it out.
> View attachment 328484
> 
> 
> View attachment 328485
> View attachment 328486


That last picture reminds me of a question that's been on my mind for a very long time: Why do some rods show fishing with the eyes on the top of the rod and some with the eyes on the underside of the rod? When I used to fish, way back in the dark ages, we always held our rods with the eyes on the underside of our spinning rods.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> The temp today was 86 and going up to triple digits again next week. We set highs that were never reached before. 79 people in Oregon died from the heat. Generally because they didn't have air conditioners or fans. I have 1 small air conditioner in my bedroom. 2 fans in the living room. No air in my car...well, that's not quite true...I know some people know I have 2/80 air...roll down 2 windows and go 80 mph...old joke...haha





Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah! I have one like that on my right shin and it looks like a pea is stuck under my skin. Doppler years ago showed it was just a plain mass that they think was originally a bone chip off my shin (very active kid) that just built up scar tissue. I hope the best for you and listen to Rose more often, at least at my house it is smarter option listening to my wife Keri!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> SEE!!!!??
> Even YOU listen! ....
> (Sometimes..) ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> The temp today was 86 and going up to triple digits again next week. We set highs that were never reached before. 79 people in Oregon died from the heat. Generally because they didn't have air conditioners or fans. I have 1 small air conditioner in my bedroom. 2 fans in the living room. No air in my car...well, that's not quite true...I know some people know I have 2/80 air...roll down 2 windows and go 80 mph...old joke...haha



Keep checking your mail. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim is making me proud. He is learning to put fish in the boat. When fishing is slow. Before he would be on the phone with me, asking questions on what to do. He is finally figuring it out.
> View attachment 328484
> 
> 
> View attachment 328485
> View attachment 328486



What a “son” rise....
Poor fishies..?
But at least he is learning..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That last picture reminds me of a question that's been on my mind for a very long time: Why do some rods show fishing with the eyes on the top of the rod and some with the eyes on the underside of the rod? When I used to fish, way back in the dark ages, we always held our rods with the eyes on the underside of our spinning rods.


If you use a reel like this, the rod is made so the eyelets are up.


If you use reels like these ,the rod is made so the eyelets are down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What a “son” rise....
> Poor fishies..?
> But at least he is learning..


That was a sunset but still nice.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well good news there are no new blood clots. There are 3 hard pea sized objects at the base of my calf muscle kinda deep from the surface of the skin. That is what my doctor thought was clots. So much for educated guesses. When they pressed on them with their fingers. It hurts like hell, that is why I went to the hospital. Today there was mild pain all the time. Where before only when I pressed on them. Since it doesn't seem life threatening, they gave me a vascular specialist to make a appointment with. At least I am at ease now. Thanks everyone for your concerns.


He would have ordered the tests anyway or already did and now you've speeded up the process. I don't think they know how stressful it is too wait like that. I'm glad you and Rose aren't as worried and you can enjoy the holiday weekend. It was worth it.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> That was a sunset but still nice.



How can can you tell?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> He would have ordered the tests anyway or already did and now you've speeded up the process. I don't think they know how stressful it is too wait like that. I'm glad you and Rose aren't as worried and you can enjoy the holiday weekend. It was worth it.?


Yes I agree. Rose was so wore out from worring.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How can can you tell?


He is fishing the eastern shore of lake Michigan. So if it was a sunrise there would be land on the horizon. It is about 60 miles west across lake Michigan to get to the west shore which is Wisconsin.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> He is fishing the eastern shore of lake Michigan. So if it was a sunrise there would be land on the horizon. It is about 60 miles west across lake Michigan to get to the west shore which is Wisconsin.


I think I made a mistake. I think it's more like 90 miles across. When you get around 12 to 15 miles from shore. You lose the site of land because of the curvature of the earth.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Poor Opo still outside his nightbox because of the fireworks. Won't even eat,I should have brought his box inside like I did last year. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Poor Opo still outside his nightbox because of the fireworks. Won't even eat,I should have brought his box inside like I did last year. ?
> View attachment 328530



Is his box inside a porch or something?
If it was out side why wouldn’t he be in it?
These fireworks are scaring MY pants off!
And there is a guy doing them only around on the next block!!! I mean the really BIG ones! 
Couple of years ago one came right through the trees.
Sparks kept raining down on my rooftop.
Sounded like rain till I went outside to see what was going on..
No one ever calls the police here...
No one wants to be a rat.
And when you DO call the police ,
YOU are the one they investigate!
I called once about a barking dog at 11pm because it was freezing out. The young cop came in like the mafia gun drawn and said he didn’t hear a dog now. Then went on to ask me :
My name first and last
My phone number
My DATE OF BIRTH!!!
and if I had been drinking... all this 
IN HIS SPOT LIGHT AND ON MY FRONT YARD!!!! All my neighbors could see us!
I am sure the guy who owned the dog was laughing his a** off!
I have heard that dog barking many more times in the cold.... but I did nothing.?
(I am probably going to he**. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is his box inside a porch or something?
> If it was out side why wouldn’t he be in it?
> These fireworks are scaring MY pants off!
> And there is a guy doing them only around on the next block!!! I mean the really BIG ones!
> Couple of years ago one came right through the trees.
> Sparks kept raining down on my rooftop.
> Sounded like rain till I went outside to see what was going on..
> No one ever calls the police here...
> No one wants to be a rat.
> And when you DO call the police ,
> YOU are the one they investigate!
> I called once about a barking dog at 11pm because it was freezing out. The young cop came in like the mafia gun drawn and said he didn’t hear a dog now. Then went on to ask me :
> My name first and last
> My phone number
> My DATE OF BIRTH!!!
> and if I had been drinking... all this
> IN HIS SPOT LIGHT AND ON MY FRONT YARD!!!! All my neighbors could see us!
> I am sure the guy who owned the dog was laughing his a** off!
> I have heard that dog barking many more times in the cold.... but I did nothing.?
> (I am probably going to he**. ?


Yeah it's on a screened porch. He was inside his box around 5:30,waiting for his bedtime snack. Usually he comes out and eats and then goes to the back of his box. That's when I know he wants to be covered up. This time he came out, didn't eat and about that time the booms started. As it got darker the more fireworks also near by. It's starting to quite down now. But still going off. I will see how he acts tomorrow with the storm coming. Usually a day or two before the storm he starts acting goofy. I think it has something to do with the barometric pressure dropping. Just had a flurry of fireworks near by go off. Gonna be a long night for Opo. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Yeah it's on a screened porch. He was inside his box around 5:30,waiting for his bedtime snack. Usually he comes out and eats and then goes to the back of his box. That's when I know he wants to be covered up. This time he came out, didn't eat and about that time the booms started. As it got darker the more fireworks also near by. It's starting to quite down now. But still going off. I will see how he acts tomorrow with the storm coming. Usually a day or two before the storm he starts acting goofy. I think it has something to do with the barometric pressure dropping. Just had a flurry of fireworks near by go off. Gonna be a long night for Opo. ?



I hope Opo eventually gets a good nights sleep... poor thing.
Funny, mine is in a bath tub fast asleep?
Doesn’t hear a thing?!
Booms EVERYWHERE and she is like snoring???? 
Either she is deaf??
Or really sick??? ?
Or having a dream about Tom Cruise?? ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I hope Opo eventually gets a good nights sleep... poor thing.
> Funny, mine is in a bath tub fast asleep?
> Doesn’t hear a thing?!
> Booms EVERYWHERE and she is like snoring????
> . she is deaf??
> Or really sick??? ?
> Or having a dream about Tom Cruise?? ?


She's way too cute to be hung up on Cruise. But strange that she isn't bothered by fireworks since she's not on top of her game right now.


----------



## Lyn W

I forgot that it was Independence Day yesterday for our US friends so happy holiday weekend to you all!
I wonder if the UK will have one on the future anniversaries of the day we left the EU? ?
It's showery here today, Lola has just surfaced and is looking for breakfast so I'd better go and see to him.
Hope you all have a good Monday!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> If you use a reel like this, the rod is made so the eyelets are up.
> View attachment 328492
> 
> If you use reels like these ,the rod is made so the eyelets are down.
> View attachment 328493
> View attachment 328494


Made a mistake. The last pic of the Zebco 33 reel. The eyelets on the rod would be up. Don't know how I made the mistake. That is the only real my Dad would use. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

I know you DIY'ers out there know what I'm talkin' about. . . it looks sort of like a chisel. You position it on the head of what you're going to hammer and it has a sort of guard around the top of it so you don't hit your hand when you hammer. What is this called?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I know you DIY'ers out there know what I'm talkin' about. . . it looks sort of like a chisel. You position it on the head of what you're going to hammer and it has a sort of guard around the top of it so you don't hit your hand when you hammer. What is this called?



my first thought is a punch


… but are you talking about a finger guard?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I know you DIY'ers out there know what I'm talkin' about. . . it looks sort of like a chisel. You position it on the head of what you're going to hammer and it has a sort of guard around the top of it so you don't hit your hand when you hammer. What is this called?


I've used nail sets before. They're kinda like that but small.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I forgot that it was Independence Day yesterday for our US friends so happy holiday weekend to you all!
> I wonder if the UK will have one on the future anniversaries of the day we left the EU? ?
> It's showery here today, Lola has just surfaced and is looking for breakfast so I'd better go and see to him.
> Hope you all have a good Monday!


Our fireworks are tonight. I think they start a week ahead of time celebrating and forget to stop ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Keep checking your mail. ?


NOPE!!! I ain't opening nuthin from you....that could be dangerous...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I hope Opo eventually gets a good nights sleep... poor thing.
> Funny, mine is in a bath tub fast asleep?
> Doesn’t hear a thing?!
> Booms EVERYWHERE and she is like snoring????
> Either she is deaf??
> Or really sick??? ?
> Or having a dream about Tom Cruise?? ?


They are freakin deaf. They do not have ears


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Poor Opo still outside his nightbox because of the fireworks. Won't even eat,I should have brought his box inside like I did last year. ?
> View attachment 328530


I always play some music or TV. It kinda masks the boomers.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I know you DIY'ers out there know what I'm talkin' about. . . it looks sort of like a chisel. You position it on the head of what you're going to hammer and it has a sort of guard around the top of it so you don't hit your hand when you hammer. What is this called?


Nail gripper? Finger protector?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I know you DIY'ers out there know what I'm talkin' about. . . it looks sort of like a chisel. You position it on the head of what you're going to hammer and it has a sort of guard around the top of it so you don't hit your hand when you hammer. What is this called?



“Someone else’s hand”..? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> NOPE!!! I ain't opening nuthin from you....that could be dangerous...



You’ll know... when it arrives. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> They are freakin deaf. They do not have ears



Wait...?
What....?
Tortoises have ears .. yes....? yes they do.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I always play some music or TV. It kinda masks the boomers.



Me too!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> I know you DIY'ers out there know what I'm talkin' about. . . it looks sort of like a chisel. You position it on the head of what you're going to hammer and it has a sort of guard around the top of it so you don't hit your hand when you hammer. What is this called?





A chisel with a hand guard. I would say about 23-25 black nails ago I would have liked to have one!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait...?
> What....?
> Tortoises have ears .. yes....? yes they do.


My tort definitely hears - maybe not as we know it but he does respond to noise.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> My tort definitely hears - maybe not as we know it but he does respond to noise.


My voice equals food kinda thing!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Blimey! We had some rain last night - lots of lovely rain and some more to come!
Temps only about 63F but that's fine by me too.
I have to go out on a weed hunt for Lola again - he really does have a good appetite at the moment.
So I'd better go before the next showers arrive, and maybe I'll go to a shop and get some food for myself too.
Have a good Tuesday and see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> My voice equals food kinda thing!


Yes I suppose it is that. 
When I arrive home he always comes crashing out of his hide which is in another room where he can't see me, so he must hear me.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Blimey! We had some rain last night - lots of lovely rain and some more to come!
> Temps only about 63F but that's fine by me too.
> I have to go out on a weed hunt for Lola again - he really does have a good appetite at the moment.
> So I'd better go before the next showers arrive, and maybe I'll go to a shop and get some food for myself too.
> Have a good Tuesday and see you later.



Good morning Lyn,

Question for ya....
After all of this rain, ... was there any rainbows ???

Good day to you too Lola!!
Did you See any rainbows my little sweet heart?
No? ... ok then, ... I’m sending you some.
???????
Have a wonderful day!
And if it rains ALL day... go play in the puddles!!! ??

Hey, it worked for Gene Kelly! ?? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait...?
> What....?
> Tortoises have ears .. yes....? yes they do.


They have a timpanic membrane that feels vibrations...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> They have a timpanic membrane that feels vibrations...


Now I get it!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I hope everyone has an exceptional Tuesday! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Nail gripper? Finger protector?


No, I don't think so. You grip it in your fist and the ring around the top is wide enough to protect your fist from you hitting yourself with the hammer. I want to buy one but don't know what it's called.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 328630
> 
> A chisel with a hand guard. I would say about 23-25 black nails ago I would have liked to have one!


Thanks. I've looked this up on Amazon and I think I've found what I'm looking for.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey gang…. Hot n muggy as Tropical Storm Eliza heads toward us in a few days. Of course in a few days, because we have a big kayaking trip planned over on Maryland’s Smith Island for the weekend. High winds might really screw up our plans.

Good news on the House Sale - we did all the pre-signing of the FINAL papers today. The Buyers complete all the papers on Friday & wifey picks up THE CHECK later that day.

Some semi-finals in EURO2020 today at 1500 Eastern time. I think we’ll route for Italy.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks. I've looked this up on Amazon and I think I've found what I'm looking for.


Well then what's it called? Like I've said a girl can never have enough tools ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang…. Hot n muggy as Tropical Storm Eliza heads toward us in a few days. Of course in a few days, because we have a big kayaking trip planned over on Maryland’s Smith Island for the weekend. High winds might really screw up our plans.
> 
> Good news on the House Sale - we did all the pre-signing of the FINAL papers today. The Buyers complete all the papers on Friday & wifey picks up THE CHECK later that day.
> 
> Some semi-finals in EURO2020 today at 1500 Eastern time. I think we’ll route for Italy.
> View attachment 328651


The house sale has completed really quickly - a big relief for you and wifey Im sure.
Hope you don't have to cancel the kayaking.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well then what's it called? Like I've said a girl can never have enough tools ?


Oh I think she can - at least I have. 
I'm passing as many as I can on to my nephew for their new house.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Sorry everyone. It’s all been rather busy. I did warn you. It’s not going to quieten down for a while yet.
> 
> The rescue is inundated and short of volunteers. The tennis season is in full swing (we had tickets for both Queen’s and Eastbourne and have tickets for Wimbledon next week).
> 
> Mother in Law had an 80th birthday party in my brother in law’s garden which was very chilly, but that’s the only way we could get the family together legally.
> 
> And we have been clearing the attic, decorating, selling stuff on eBay…
> 
> Here are some of my most recent clients at the rescue to make up for my absence.
> 
> Tiny baby Goldcrests, the UK’s smallest bird; they won’t get much bigger than this.
> View attachment 328354
> 
> 
> Even tinier one day old baby Robins. Two of them hatched at the rescue.
> View attachment 328353
> 
> 
> Sadly, both the above are victims of people failing to check trees for nests before doing treework
> 
> And a baby House Martin, a close relation of the US Barn Swallow.
> View attachment 328355


I had to give you an update.

The Robins are now 5 days old and starting to grow feathers. Two out of four have survived so far which is, I am afraid, not unusual. The first few days are so hard.



The goldcrests are doing well. This is Britain’s smallest bird and won’t grow much bigger than this



And at the other end of the scale, here’s a baby Carrion Crow trying to convince me he is helpless and that I should feed him. His eye looks dodgy but is actually fine; what you can see is the nictating membrane.

He is heading for a pre-release aviary soon where he can learn to be independent and have more to keep him occupied than trashing his pen!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Blimey! We had some rain last night - lots of lovely rain and some more to come!
> Temps only about 63F but that's fine by me too.
> I have to go out on a weed hunt for Lola again - he really does have a good appetite at the moment.
> So I'd better go before the next showers arrive, and maybe I'll go to a shop and get some food for myself too.
> Have a good Tuesday and see you later.


We are swimming here. Normally at this time of year I am posting about water shortages. Not this year. The pond is brim full and the rain butts are overflowing. It might be my fault for insisting we got more rain butts this spring so we could top up the pond when we have spells of drought! ?

Yesterday we went to Wimbledon to watch the tennis. We managed to get seats on Centre Court so we saw Djokovic, Federer and Angelique Kerber who beat Coco Gauff. It stayed dry until quite late, but they were able to close the roof to finish the last match.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> I had to give you an update.
> 
> The Robins are now 5 days old and starting to grow feathers. Two out of four have survived so far which is, I am afraid, not unusual. The first few days are so hard.
> View attachment 328653
> 
> 
> The goldcrests are doing well. This is Britain’s smallest bird and won’t grow much bigger than this
> View attachment 328654
> 
> 
> And at the other end of the scale, here’s a baby Carrion Crow trying to convince me he is helpless and that I should feed him. His eye looks dodgy but is actually fine; what you can see is the nictating membrane.
> 
> He is heading for a pre-release aviary soon where he can learn to be independent and have more to keep him occupied than trashing his pen!
> View attachment 328655


 That should be *nictitating *membrane… autocorrect ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Well then what's it called? Like I've said a girl can never have enough tools ?


Like blackdog said, chisel with hand guard


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Oh I think she can - at least I have.
> I'm passing as many as I can on to my nephew for their new house.


Don't!! As soon as you give one away you'll find a need for it and have to buy a new one.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That should be *nictitating *membrane… autocorrect ?


That's so funny about the crow ? I just love them and their antics.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> That's so funny about the crow ? I just love them and their antics.?


The look on his face....."you don't feed me enough..."


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> The look on his face....."you don't feed me enough..."


They're so funny and you gotta watch em cause they're little thieves ?if I had a chance to have one as a pet I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I had to give you an update.
> 
> The Robins are now 5 days old and starting to grow feathers. Two out of four have survived so far which is, I am afraid, not unusual. The first few days are so hard.
> View attachment 328653
> 
> 
> The goldcrests are doing well. This is Britain’s smallest bird and won’t grow much bigger than this
> View attachment 328654
> 
> 
> And at the other end of the scale, here’s a baby Carrion Crow trying to convince me he is helpless and that I should feed him. His eye looks dodgy but is actually fine; what you can see is the nictating membrane.
> 
> He is heading for a pre-release aviary soon where he can learn to be independent and have more to keep him occupied than trashing his pen!
> View attachment 328655



So sorry to hear about the two wee ones but I KNOW you did your best. 
I am glad the other lot survived!!!
And all of them.... simply gorgeous! ?
I just don’t know how you do it??
You are so wonderful for helping nature! 
My hat is off to you my dear. ?‍?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So sorry to hear about the two wee ones but I KNOW you did your best.
> I am glad the other lot survived!!!
> And all of them.... simply gorgeous! ?
> I just don’t know how you do it??
> You are so wonderful for helping nature!
> My hat is off to you my dear. ?‍?



But DONT LOOK AT MY HAIR!!!!
When I used to take off my chef hat I would look like Don King!!! ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> But DONT LOOK AT MY HAIR!!!!
> When I used to take off my chef hat I would look like Don King!!! ?


Did you get to see your neighbor yet? How's she doing?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Did you get to see your neighbor yet? How's she doing?



Yes , thank you for asking. I was going to post this on the other page but since you asked.....
She is doing sooooo much better! 
I can’t believe it! 
When we arrived at the hospital she was sleeping and-looked as if no one cared to look in on her EVER. ?
Behind a curtain to the bathroom was the nurse.
Sitting there on her phone.....
TEXTING!!!!
I should have known..?
I mean this is NOT even my grand mother and I got barking mad! 
Darth Vader looked like Elmo compared to my wrath!!!! I was boiling ... 

After we woke her up ,
we FED HER, SAT HER UP, and gave her TWO BOTTLES of Gatorade with “electrolytes” !!!
and soon after she was up and talking and laughing. 
She had her good senses back! 
Her cheeks got rosy and she was smart as a whip!
(Just the way I remember her to be). 
And get this one.....
I was talking to the nurse as she was talking to the doctor,
And she SNAPPED HER FINGERS AT ME 
because I wasn’t listening to her question! ?
(I didn’t see it but my husband told me.)

NOW THATS the lady I was looking for 

Sadly, there was no more they could do for her but to release her so she has been moved to a rehabilitation facility two blocks over. 
They said visiting might get a little tricky because of covid and the other elderly patients living there.? 
But we can always call and enquire..? That’s fine by me. Now that she is looking and doing so much better. 
I guess I understand because I am “technically” NOT family.. but for the other people I will respectfully do as they say.
I certainly don’t want to give anyone more problems than they already have.

Now she can relearn how to walk, and use her arms much better.
But if you ask me,
(And I swear, I NEEEVVVEEERR toot my own horn)
I think WE really made a difference to her!?

She even told us,
“Ok... now I’m gonna go there and fight to come home. I will do everything they say cuz I’m coming back to my house soon.”
?. Dam near made me cry?
I was so happy she had fight left in her.
It’s like NOW she has the will to live?
Soooo proud.
What a good day this was...
Now, onto page : 
“To Be or Not to be.... sick”
As I have a tortoise story for you.?
My day was back to back crazy!... but good.

Now I understand the saying,
That which does not kill me....
Only makes me stronger...?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes , thank you for asking. I was going to post this on the other page but since you asked.....
> She is doing sooooo much better!
> I can’t believe it!
> When we arrived at the hospital she was sleeping and-looked as if no one cared to look in on her EVER. ?
> Behind a curtain to the bathroom was the nurse.
> Sitting there on her phone.....
> TEXTING!!!!
> I should have known..?
> I mean this is NOT even my grand mother and I got barking mad!
> Darth Vader looked like Elmo compared to my wrath!!!! I was boiling ...
> 
> After we woke her up ,
> we FED HER, SAT HER UP, and gave her TWO BOTTLES of Gatorade with “electrolytes” !!!
> and soon after she was up and talking and laughing.
> She had her good senses back!
> Her cheeks got rosy and she was smart as a whip!
> (Just the way I remember her to be).
> And get this one.....
> I was talking to the nurse as she was talking to the doctor,
> And she SNAPPED HER FINGERS AT ME
> because I wasn’t listening to her question! ?
> (I didn’t see it but my husband told me.)
> 
> NOW THATS the lady I was looking for
> 
> Sadly, there was no more they could do for her but to release her so she has been moved to a rehabilitation facility two blocks over.
> They said visiting might get a little tricky because of covid and the other elderly patients living there.?
> But we can always call and enquire..? That’s fine by me. Now that she is looking and doing so much better.
> I guess I understand because I am “technically” NOT family.. but for the other people I will respectfully do as they say.
> I certainly don’t want to give anyone more problems than they already have.
> 
> Now she can relearn how to walk, and use her arms much better.
> But if you ask me,
> (And I swear, I NEEEVVVEEERR toot my own horn)
> I think WE really made a difference to her!?
> 
> She even told us,
> “Ok... now I’m gonna go there and fight to come home. I will do everything they say cuz I’m coming back to my house soon.”
> ?. Dam near made me cry?
> I was so happy she had fight left in her.
> It’s like NOW she has the will to live?
> Soooo proud.
> What a good day this was...
> Now, onto page :
> “To Be or Not to be.... sick”
> As I have a tortoise story for you.?
> My day was back to back crazy!... but good.
> 
> Now I understand the saying,
> That which does not kill me....
> Only makes me stronger...?


I am sure you made a difference. Just being there and caring makes a difference. It can be miserable being on your own in hospital even when you are expecting visitors. It’s good to have neighbours like you ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang…. Hot n muggy as Tropical Storm Eliza heads toward us in a few days. Of course in a few days, because we have a big kayaking trip planned over on Maryland’s Smith Island for the weekend. High winds might really screw up our plans.
> 
> Good news on the House Sale - we did all the pre-signing of the FINAL papers today. The Buyers complete all the papers on Friday & wifey picks up THE CHECK later that day.
> 
> Some semi-finals in EURO2020 today at 1500 Eastern time. I think we’ll route for Italy.
> View attachment 328651


Can I get a dollar? Oh never mind


----------



## Moozillion

I’m not on here that much anymore, but I thought I’d just pop in to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Happy Birthday @Yvonne G ! ? ?


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Birthday Yvonne!
Hope it's a good day.???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Moozillion said:


> I’m not on here that much anymore, but I thought I’d just pop in to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE!!!!



Hello!!! 
I swear to God I just looked you up the other day to ask where have you been!?!?!
Holy moly!!!
Someone must be watching me??? ?
??.. ?..?......?!!????
I am hoping for aliens watching me instead of death....?

Somethings came up and I forgot to search out for you. ? please forgive me as my mind is getting old.... ?

So glad your ok.!!
How have you been?
Tell us everything!!

Oh... and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????? YVONNE!!!!!!
Thank you for being YOU and sooo wonderful! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> I’m not on here that much anymore, but I thought I’d just pop in to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YVONNE!!!!


Why thank you, Bea! It warms my heart that you remembered!!


----------



## Moozillion

Yvonne G said:


> Why thank you, Bea! It warms my heart that you remembered!!


In the interest of full disclosure, I had help from FaceBook


----------



## Moozillion

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello!!!
> I swear to God I just looked you up the other day to ask where have you been!?!?!
> Holy moly!!!
> Someone must be watching me??? ?
> ??.. ?..?......?!!????
> I am hoping for aliens watching me instead of death....?
> 
> Somethings came up and I forgot to search out for you. ? please forgive me as my mind is getting old.... ?
> 
> So glad your ok.!!
> How have you been?
> Tell us everything!!
> 
> Oh... and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????? YVONNE!!!!!!
> Thank you for being YOU and sooo wonderful! ?


Thank you so much!! I’ve been very busy with work.
All is well with us.
I’m planning changes to both Millie and Nelson’s thanks, so may be on the Forum a bit more in the near future! ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yuck. I maybe need to rethink moving to Florida. Here we are 1000 miles north with such yucky weather! I’m packing & prepping for a long hot muggy wet windy weekend. ?

it’s only 1100 am….and feeling like 103F


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Yuck. I maybe need to rethink moving to Florida. Here we are 1000 miles north with such yucky weather! I’m packing & prepping for a long hot muggy wet windy weekend. ?
> 
> it’s only 1100 am….and feeling like 103F
> 
> View attachment 328712


It so hot here in Maryland, my tortoise don't even want to be out in this heat! Yesterday I took my temp gun outside to check some temperatures in various places. Sidewalk in the shade was 102, in the sun, sidewalk 119 and the blacktop in the street was 142. Sammy enjoys his Temp around mid 80's to 90. Any hotter he starts digging in his inside house to cool down.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Why thank you, Bea! It warms my heart that you remembered!!


Hay! Why don't you have the tell tale banner shouting it's my birthday ?? happy birthday to you!


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> It so hot here in Maryland, my tortoise don't even want to be out in this heat! Yesterday I took my temp gun outside to check some temperatures in various places. Sidewalk in the shade was 102, in the sun, sidewalk 119 and the blacktop in the street was 142. Sammy enjoys his Temp around mid 80's to 90. Any hotter he starts digging in his inside house to cool down.


Ohio's bad too. Today my WiFi device said 117. I got it down to 94 by putting the umbrella ?️ over his enclosure up. Sapphire's been out hiding in the weeds so he's tolerating it. He would be in his little hut otherwise.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes , thank you for asking. I was going to post this on the other page but since you asked.....
> She is doing sooooo much better!
> I can’t believe it!
> When we arrived at the hospital she was sleeping and-looked as if no one cared to look in on her EVER. ?
> Behind a curtain to the bathroom was the nurse.
> Sitting there on her phone.....
> TEXTING!!!!
> I should have known..?
> I mean this is NOT even my grand mother and I got barking mad!
> Darth Vader looked like Elmo compared to my wrath!!!! I was boiling ...
> 
> After we woke her up ,
> we FED HER, SAT HER UP, and gave her TWO BOTTLES of Gatorade with “electrolytes” !!!
> and soon after she was up and talking and laughing.
> She had her good senses back!
> Her cheeks got rosy and she was smart as a whip!
> (Just the way I remember her to be).
> And get this one.....
> I was talking to the nurse as she was talking to the doctor,
> And she SNAPPED HER FINGERS AT ME
> because I wasn’t listening to her question! ?
> (I didn’t see it but my husband told me.)
> 
> NOW THATS the lady I was looking for
> 
> Sadly, there was no more they could do for her but to release her so she has been moved to a rehabilitation facility two blocks over.
> They said visiting might get a little tricky because of covid and the other elderly patients living there.?
> But we can always call and enquire..? That’s fine by me. Now that she is looking and doing so much better.
> I guess I understand because I am “technically” NOT family.. but for the other people I will respectfully do as they say.
> I certainly don’t want to give anyone more problems than they already have.
> 
> Now she can relearn how to walk, and use her arms much better.
> But if you ask me,
> (And I swear, I NEEEVVVEEERR toot my own horn)
> I think WE really made a difference to her!?
> 
> She even told us,
> “Ok... now I’m gonna go there and fight to come home. I will do everything they say cuz I’m coming back to my house soon.”
> ?. Dam near made me cry?
> I was so happy she had fight left in her.
> It’s like NOW she has the will to live?
> Soooo proud.
> What a good day this was...
> Now, onto page :
> “To Be or Not to be.... sick”
> As I have a tortoise story for you.?
> My day was back to back crazy!... but good.
> 
> Now I understand the saying,
> That which does not kill me....
> Only makes me stronger...?


I'm so glad you did something. She's not my grandma either but I feel for her. It can get really bad for an elderly or disabled person that gets sick with no one to stand up for them. They won't let them go home. When the person has people watching the situation the results are way different.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello!!!
> I swear to God I just looked you up the other day to ask where have you been!?!?!
> Holy moly!!!
> Someone must be watching me??? ?
> ??.. ?..?......?!!????
> I am hoping for aliens watching me instead of death....?
> 
> Somethings came up and I forgot to search out for you. ? please forgive me as my mind is getting old.... ?
> 
> So glad your ok.!!
> How have you been?
> Tell us everything!!
> 
> Oh... and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????? YVONNE!!!!!!
> Thank you for being YOU and sooo wonderful! ?


Thank you for being you ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yuck. I maybe need to rethink moving to Florida. Here we are 1000 miles north with such yucky weather! I’m packing & prepping for a long hot muggy wet windy weekend. ?
> 
> it’s only 1100 am….and feeling like 103F
> 
> View attachment 328712


Where you packing up to go to?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes , thank you for asking. I was going to post this on the other page but since you asked.....
> She is doing sooooo much better!
> I can’t believe it!
> When we arrived at the hospital she was sleeping and-looked as if no one cared to look in on her EVER. ?
> Behind a curtain to the bathroom was the nurse.
> Sitting there on her phone.....
> TEXTING!!!!
> I should have known..?
> I mean this is NOT even my grand mother and I got barking mad!
> Darth Vader looked like Elmo compared to my wrath!!!! I was boiling ...
> 
> After we woke her up ,
> we FED HER, SAT HER UP, and gave her TWO BOTTLES of Gatorade with “electrolytes” !!!
> and soon after she was up and talking and laughing.
> She had her good senses back!
> Her cheeks got rosy and she was smart as a whip!
> (Just the way I remember her to be).
> And get this one.....
> I was talking to the nurse as she was talking to the doctor,
> And she SNAPPED HER FINGERS AT ME
> because I wasn’t listening to her question! ?
> (I didn’t see it but my husband told me.)
> 
> NOW THATS the lady I was looking for
> 
> Sadly, there was no more they could do for her but to release her so she has been moved to a rehabilitation facility two blocks over.
> They said visiting might get a little tricky because of covid and the other elderly patients living there.?
> But we can always call and enquire..? That’s fine by me. Now that she is looking and doing so much better.
> I guess I understand because I am “technically” NOT family.. but for the other people I will respectfully do as they say.
> I certainly don’t want to give anyone more problems than they already have.
> 
> Now she can relearn how to walk, and use her arms much better.
> But if you ask me,
> (And I swear, I NEEEVVVEEERR toot my own horn)
> I think WE really made a difference to her!?
> 
> She even told us,
> “Ok... now I’m gonna go there and fight to come home. I will do everything they say cuz I’m coming back to my house soon.”
> ?. Dam near made me cry?
> I was so happy she had fight left in her.
> It’s like NOW she has the will to live?
> Soooo proud.
> What a good day this was...
> Now, onto page :
> “To Be or Not to be.... sick”
> As I have a tortoise story for you.?
> My day was back to back crazy!... but good.
> 
> Now I understand the saying,
> That which does not kill me....
> Only makes me stronger...?


This "rehab game" is complicated now. It is exactly what happens once the hospital 
& social workers decide that the patient can't go home yet even if there are loved ones who can stay & take care of them. They no longer give you or the family the choice.

Because of COVID, you cannot go see them in the "rehab" facility because visitors are limited even for close relatives. 

What can you do? You visit them from outside by having them brought from their room to a first floor lounge where you talk to them thru a window. You call them in their room. You somehow make friends with the floor staff & get updates from them. 

I so applaud you, Chef, for making the effort to see your friend. Keep fighting to see her or talk to her by phone. One friendly voice means so much. 

I'm thrilled Sally finally laid some eggs. If there are more, i hope things continue
Poor thing! You get some rest!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> It so hot here in Maryland, my tortoise don't even want to be out in this heat! Yesterday I took my temp gun outside to check some temperatures in various places. Sidewalk in the shade was 102, in the sun, sidewalk 119 and the blacktop in the street was 142. Sammy enjoys his Temp around mid 80's to 90. Any hotter he starts digging in his inside house to cool down.



WOW!!!
If that’s your tortoise in the picture, he is gorgeous!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Thank you for being you ?



Thank you so much for saying that.
Ya try to be good for God...
But it’s always nice to hear someone noticed..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> This "rehab game" is complicated now. It is exactly what happens once the hospital
> & social workers decide that the patient can't go home yet even if there are loved ones who can stay & take care of them. They no longer give you or the family the choice.
> 
> Because of COVID, you cannot go see them in the "rehab" facility because visitors are limited even for close relatives.
> 
> What can you do? You visit them from outside by having them brought from their room to a first floor lounge where you talk to them thru a window. You call them in their room. You somehow make friends with the floor staff & get updates from them.
> 
> I so applaud you, Chef, for making the effort to see your friend. Keep fighting to see her or talk to her by phone. One friendly voice means so much.
> 
> I'm thrilled Sally finally laid some eggs. If there are more, i hope things continue
> Poor thing! You get some rest!!



Yes Jan, you are EXACTLY RIGHT!!!
I can not see her, call her, find out any information, any updates, or anything!

I call the facility and they don’t answer, tell you to leave a message... THEN DONT CALL YOU BACK!
Like I said before, SOME things get my blood boiling.
Sooooo.....
I went to my 91 year old neighbors house and packed her a suit case of :
Clothes
Shoes
Toiletries...etc..
Shoved 10 bottles of Gatorade in
with a note to have HER call ME (at certain times and I will answer the phone.)
..........
And a 10” chocolate CAKE! ?
(Which she was asking for when I visited her in the hospital) ?

I then proceeded to drive to this nursing home and ring the front bell.
When I was finally let in to the front desk
I went on to explain my situation....
When out of the blue, in walked a custodian... ? (light ? bulb!!)
While the front desk lady was bothering about on the phone , 
I spoke to the man in Spanish..
(They didn’t know I could do that..?)
Gave him a $20 bill and asked him to bring it to her room. 
(He even knew who I was talking about!!!)
He agreed and I was off again forgetting to... well maybe deliberately not saying good day to the ?..... I mean front desk lady...
Returned home and spun around three times then ..... POOOOF!!!!!
I turned myself into a ;
Room service attendant 
House keeping
and best of all.... a midwife....
After being the janitor to my tortoises birth canal...
I proceeded to go Back to the neighbors house and clean up a bit. As I now see she slowly became a horder?
Poor wee soul.. no help from anywhere.
I hope she does come home, because it will be a beautiful place to see when I clean it. (I won’t throw anything away as it is not my place..) but I will organize and get all of the papers off of the floor and stairs.
Here’s to older people and helping them.
I will be at that point one day and I can only hope that someone would be there for me.
Always,and I mean always put yourself in there shoes...?
Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!! ???


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes Jan, you are EXACTLY RIGHT!!!
> I can not see her, call her, find out any information, any updates, or anything!
> 
> I call the facility and they don’t answer, tell you to leave a message... THEN DONT CALL YOU BACK!
> Like I said before, SOME things get my blood boiling.
> Sooooo.....
> I went to my 91 year old neighbors house and packed her a suit case of :
> Clothes
> Shoes
> Toiletries...etc..
> Shoved 10 bottles of Gatorade in
> with a note to have HER call ME (at certain times and I will answer the phone.)
> ..........
> And a 10” chocolate CAKE! ?
> (Which she was asking for when I visited her in the hospital) ?
> 
> I then proceeded to drive to this nursing home and ring the front bell.
> When I was finally let in to the front desk
> I went on to explain my situation....
> When out of the blue, in walked a custodian... ? (light ? bulb!!)
> While the front desk lady was bothering about on the phone ,
> I spoke to the man in Spanish..
> (They didn’t know I could do that..?)
> Gave him a $20 bill and asked him to bring it to her room.
> (He even knew who I was talking about!!!)
> He agreed and I was off again forgetting to... well maybe deliberately not saying good day to the ?..... I mean front desk lady...
> Returned home and spun around three times then ..... POOOOF!!!!!
> I turned myself into a ;
> Room service attendant
> House keeping
> and best of all.... a midwife....
> After being the janitor to my tortoises birth canal...
> I proceeded to go Back to the neighbors house and clean up a bit. As I now see she slowly became a horder?
> Poor wee soul.. no help from anywhere.
> I hope she does come home, because it will be a beautiful place to see when I clean it. (I won’t throw anything away as it is not my place..) but I will organize and get all of the papers off of the floor and stairs.
> Here’s to older people and helping them.
> I will be at that point one day and I can only hope that someone would be there for me.
> Always,and I mean always put yourself in there shoes...?
> Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!! ???


You are an Amazing person Yvonne. Well done ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s very early in London… Wembley to be precise.

Two years ago JoesDad and I got tickets in the ballot for what turned out to be rather a significant football (soccer)

What a match! We were sat right at the backand wore masks throughout


----------



## JoesMum

Oh … and England beat Denmark 2-1 to get into the final.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes Jan, you are EXACTLY RIGHT!!!
> I can not see her, call her, find out any information, any updates, or anything!
> 
> I call the facility and they don’t answer, tell you to leave a message... THEN DONT CALL YOU BACK!
> Like I said before, SOME things get my blood boiling.
> Sooooo.....
> I went to my 91 year old neighbors house and packed her a suit case of :
> Clothes
> Shoes
> Toiletries...etc..
> Shoved 10 bottles of Gatorade in
> with a note to have HER call ME (at certain times and I will answer the phone.)
> ..........
> And a 10” chocolate CAKE! ?
> (Which she was asking for when I visited her in the hospital) ?
> 
> I then proceeded to drive to this nursing home and ring the front bell.
> When I was finally let in to the front desk
> I went on to explain my situation....
> When out of the blue, in walked a custodian... ? (light ? bulb!!)
> While the front desk lady was bothering about on the phone ,
> I spoke to the man in Spanish..
> (They didn’t know I could do that..?)
> Gave him a $20 bill and asked him to bring it to her room.
> (He even knew who I was talking about!!!)
> He agreed and I was off again forgetting to... well maybe deliberately not saying good day to the ?..... I mean front desk lady...
> Returned home and spun around three times then ..... POOOOF!!!!!
> I turned myself into a ;
> Room service attendant
> House keeping
> and best of all.... a midwife....
> After being the janitor to my tortoises birth canal...
> I proceeded to go Back to the neighbors house and clean up a bit. As I now see she slowly became a horder?
> Poor wee soul.. no help from anywhere.
> I hope she does come home, because it will be a beautiful place to see when I clean it. (I won’t throw anything away as it is not my place..) but I will organize and get all of the papers off of the floor and stairs.
> Here’s to older people and helping them.
> I will be at that point one day and I can only hope that someone would be there for me.
> Always,and I mean always put yourself in there shoes...?
> Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!! ???


I know that these facilities are trying to make sure their patients don't come down with the China virus & my in-laws didn't get sick with it like they did in NY, NJ, et al., facilities. Nevertheless, both of them died alone & without benefit of family having the opportunity to visit them.

My sister-in-law's daughter just gave birth & the hospital allowed only ONE visitor per 24 hrs to see her & the baby while they were there. Her hubby chose HIS mother, confirming what we've always known--he's an A-H.

This overreach is not going well IMHAO. People need contact with their family & friends when they're recovering, especially the elderly. All of a sudden, that is no longer an option. 

Being old myself, I am absolutely horrified.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yuck. I maybe need to rethink moving to Florida. Here we are 1000 miles north with such yucky weather! I’m packing & prepping for a long hot muggy wet windy weekend. ?
> 
> it’s only 1100 am….and feeling like 103F
> 
> View attachment 328712


Are you able to swim you kayak?
Might be cooler than paddling


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes Jan, you are EXACTLY RIGHT!!!
> I can not see her, call her, find out any information, any updates, or anything!
> 
> I call the facility and they don’t answer, tell you to leave a message... THEN DONT CALL YOU BACK!
> Like I said before, SOME things get my blood boiling.
> Sooooo.....
> I went to my 91 year old neighbors house and packed her a suit case of :
> Clothes
> Shoes
> Toiletries...etc..
> Shoved 10 bottles of Gatorade in
> with a note to have HER call ME (at certain times and I will answer the phone.)
> ..........
> And a 10” chocolate CAKE! ?
> (Which she was asking for when I visited her in the hospital) ?
> 
> I then proceeded to drive to this nursing home and ring the front bell.
> When I was finally let in to the front desk
> I went on to explain my situation....
> When out of the blue, in walked a custodian... ? (light ? bulb!!)
> While the front desk lady was bothering about on the phone ,
> I spoke to the man in Spanish..
> (They didn’t know I could do that..?)
> Gave him a $20 bill and asked him to bring it to her room.
> (He even knew who I was talking about!!!)
> He agreed and I was off again forgetting to... well maybe deliberately not saying good day to the ?..... I mean front desk lady...
> Returned home and spun around three times then ..... POOOOF!!!!!
> I turned myself into a ;
> Room service attendant
> House keeping
> and best of all.... a midwife....
> After being the janitor to my tortoises birth canal...
> I proceeded to go Back to the neighbors house and clean up a bit. As I now see she slowly became a horder?
> Poor wee soul.. no help from anywhere.
> I hope she does come home, because it will be a beautiful place to see when I clean it. (I won’t throw anything away as it is not my place..) but I will organize and get all of the papers off of the floor and stairs.
> Here’s to older people and helping them.
> I will be at that point one day and I can only hope that someone would be there for me.
> Always,and I mean always put yourself in there shoes...?
> Thank you for your kind words of encouragement!! ???


KInd and selfless neighbours like you are so rare these days - you're a treasure! ?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Oh … and England beat Denmark 2-1 to get into the final.


Congratulations to England! 
I think I heard it's their first major final since 1966. 
Sunday should be quiet everywhere while the match is on - even in Wales!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Are you able to swim you kayak?
> Might be cooler than paddling


missed out 'where' between swim and kayak.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's very cloudy but warm here today.
Nothing special happening but there'll be something to keep me busy no doubt - just watching Lola enjoying the outdoors and frog spotting takes up such a lot of my day!
I'd better get on with the chores I need to do so have a good Thursday and TTFN.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Oh … and England beat Denmark 2-1 to get into the final.


I saw that this morning on the news. I knew you and our over the pond friends would love it. I know Maro2bear will be rooting too ??


----------



## Yvonne G

My house is cooled by an evaporative cooler (swamp cooler). It's an air conditioner-sized gizmo that's lined around the edges with aspen pads. A small water pump sits inside it on the floor of it and pumps water through tubing that distributes it over the top of the pads. The water drips down through the pads, wetting them, then a large squirrel cage in the center, inside the cooler, draws in air, through the wet pads, then shoots the water-cooled air out into the house.

When I got home from shopping it was an absolute pleasure to step inside and feel that wonderful cool air!

I put my groceries away then went through the hallway to check the incubator but when I got to the hall it was being flooded with HOT AIR! What happened to my cool air? I quickly turned off the cooler to preserve what cool was still in here.

I guess the cooler water pump has pumped its last! I do have a very nice, hardly ever used air conditioner unit on the roof, so I'm not going to end up baking to death (s'posed to be 107°F today and hotter tomorrow), but it costs SO much to run it I hardly ever use it.

My jack-of-all-trades son-in-law works out of town, coming home on the week-ends and I know he's just going to love hearing he needs to replace my pump!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My house is cooled by an evaporative cooler (swamp cooler). It's an air conditioner-sized gizmo that's lined around the edges with aspen pads. A small water pump sits inside it on the floor of it and pumps water through tubing that distributes it over the top of the pads. The water drips down through the pads, wetting them, then a large squirrel cage in the center, inside the cooler, draws in air, through the wet pads, then shoots the water-cooled air out into the house.
> 
> When I got home from shopping it was an absolute pleasure to step inside and feel that wonderful cool air!
> 
> I put my groceries away then went through the hallway to check the incubator but when I got to the hall it was being flooded with HOT AIR! What happened to my cool air? I quickly turned off the cooler to preserve what cool was still in here.
> 
> I guess the cooler water pump has pumped its last! I do have a very nice, hardly ever used air conditioner unit on the roof, so I'm not going to end up baking to death (s'posed to be 107°F today and hotter tomorrow), but it costs SO much to run it I hardly ever use it.
> 
> My jack-of-all-trades son-in-law works out of town, coming home on the week-ends and I know he's just going to love hearing he needs to replace my pump!


Maybe he can fix the pump. At least I'll be hoping for you to have a simple fix.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Maybe he can fix the pump. At least I'll be hoping for you to have a simple fix.?


No, it's a disposable item. . .only $10 or $15. I just hate to bug him about fixing stuff for me.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's a disposable item. . .only $10 or $15. I just hate to bug him about fixing stuff for me.


I know what you mean. I always hate asking too. But I'm really glad to see it won't be a huge financial burden on you. Stay cool we need you ?


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> My house is cooled by an evaporative cooler (swamp cooler). It's an air conditioner-sized gizmo that's lined around the edges with aspen pads. A small water pump sits inside it on the floor of it and pumps water through tubing that distributes it over the top of the pads. The water drips down through the pads, wetting them, then a large squirrel cage in the center, inside the cooler, draws in air, through the wet pads, then shoots the water-cooled air out into the house.
> 
> When I got home from shopping it was an absolute pleasure to step inside and feel that wonderful cool air!
> 
> I put my groceries away then went through the hallway to check the incubator but when I got to the hall it was being flooded with HOT AIR! What happened to my cool air? I quickly turned off the cooler to preserve what cool was still in here.
> 
> I guess the cooler water pump has pumped its last! I do have a very nice, hardly ever used air conditioner unit on the roof, so I'm not going to end up baking to death (s'posed to be 107°F today and hotter tomorrow), but it costs SO much to run it I hardly ever use it.
> 
> My jack-of-all-trades son-in-law works out of town, coming home on the week-ends and I know he's just going to love hearing he needs to replace my pump!


Your health is worth a lot more than a utility bill. Turn your AC on, please. We don't recuperate quickly or tolerate severe heat anymore. Please.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> missed out 'where' between swim and kayak.



Yes, sometimes…. It’s been way hot & humid.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Right now I’m sitting in Crisfield MD on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Tomorrow we load ppl and kayaks on a boat & set sail to Smith Island for the weekend.

The big storm Elisa comes through later. Already many heavy bands of rain, but no winds.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Right now I’m sitting in Crisfield MD on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Tomorrow we load ppl and kayaks on a boat & set sail to Smith Island for the weekend.
> 
> The big storm Elisa comes through later. Already many heavy bands of rain, but no winds.
> 
> View attachment 328777


I of course had to google crisfield just to know. I hope you have a wonderful seafood dinner tonight cause it sounds nice there. I'll be watching for pictures of your trip to Smith island and all the wildlife.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Right now I’m sitting in Crisfield MD on Maryland’s Eastern Shore. Tomorrow we load ppl and kayaks on a boat & set sail to Smith Island for the weekend.
> 
> The big storm Elisa comes through later. Already many heavy bands of rain, but no winds.
> 
> View attachment 328777


Hope you have a good weekend Mark and that the weather doesn't spoil your fun.


----------



## Lyn W

The end of another pretty uneventful day here for me, not so for Lola though.
Poor tort was attacked by ants this morning when he was grazing, and a few dozen of them swarmed over him within mnutes of his being out. 
Thankfully they were black ants which tend not to bite but Lola was looking pretty uncomfortable with them crawling over his head. I brushed most of them off and put him in straight in a soak to remove any from his nooks and crannies. 
He made a quick recovery from his nasty experience and has gone on to eat a mountain of food today. It's the first time that's ever happened to him but the nest must have been there for a while so I don't know why the ants were so aggressive today. I'll be checking the grass before he ventures out tomorrow.
Anyway enjoy your evenings and I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da


----------



## Warren

Chefdenoel10 said:


> WOW!!!
> If that’s your tortoise in the picture, he is gorgeous!! ?


Yes it is my Tortoise Sammy.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> My house is cooled by an evaporative cooler (swamp cooler). It's an air conditioner-sized gizmo that's lined around the edges with aspen pads. A small water pump sits inside it on the floor of it and pumps water through tubing that distributes it over the top of the pads. The water drips down through the pads, wetting them, then a large squirrel cage in the center, inside the cooler, draws in air, through the wet pads, then shoots the water-cooled air out into the house.
> 
> When I got home from shopping it was an absolute pleasure to step inside and feel that wonderful cool air!
> 
> I put my groceries away then went through the hallway to check the incubator but when I got to the hall it was being flooded with HOT AIR! What happened to my cool air? I quickly turned off the cooler to preserve what cool was still in here.
> 
> I guess the cooler water pump has pumped its last! I do have a very nice, hardly ever used air conditioner unit on the roof, so I'm not going to end up baking to death (s'posed to be 107°F today and hotter tomorrow), but it costs SO much to run it I hardly ever use it.
> 
> My jack-of-all-trades son-in-law works out of town, coming home on the week-ends and I know he's just going to love hearing he needs to replace my pump!




idk why, but the rooftop air conditioners were the thing that stuck out to me most when I went out west.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> idk why, but the rooftop air conditioners were the thing that stuck out to me most when I went out west.


Stands to reason to put them there. The ductwork is in the attic. Easiest method is from the roof. Quite a few are on the ground too, though.

When were you here? Next time give me a shout out!


----------



## Yvonne G

She's wrecking my bed spread!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> She's wrecking my bed spread!
> 
> View attachment 328789
> View attachment 328790


Cats must be cats!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> This "rehab game" is complicated now. It is exactly what happens once the hospital
> & social workers decide that the patient can't go home yet even if there are loved ones who can stay & take care of them. They no longer give you or the family the choice.
> 
> Because of COVID, you cannot go see them in the "rehab" facility because visitors are limited even for close relatives.
> 
> What can you do? You visit them from outside by having them brought from their room to a first floor lounge where you talk to them thru a window. You call them in their room. You somehow make friends with the floor staff & get updates from them.
> 
> I so applaud you, Chef, for making the effort to see your friend. Keep fighting to see her or talk to her by phone. One friendly voice means so much.
> 
> I'm thrilled Sally finally laid some eggs. If there are more, i hope things continue
> Poor thing! You get some rest!!


That's why I didn't go to the hospital when I had covid-19. I'd rather have control of MY life.


----------



## Maggie3fan

You all know how proud I am of "Bob's Shed". I was gone and came hoem, went out to make sure every body was in and flames were coming up from the floor che fell onto plywood floor. Torts are finebut I will need to find homes as i'm out of the tort business...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> You all know how proud I am of "Bob's Shed". I was gone and came hoem, went out to make sure every body was in and flames were coming up from the floor che fell onto plywood floor. Torts are finebut I will need to find homes as i'm out of the tort business...


It looks to me like someone above was watching and used your love and dedication to keep them safe.?


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> You all know how proud I am of "Bob's Shed". I was gone and came hoem, went out to make sure every body was in and flames were coming up from the floor che fell onto plywood floor. Torts are finebut I will need to find homes as i'm out of the tort business...


Oh no!! What can I do to help?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> You all know how proud I am of "Bob's Shed". I was gone and came hoem, went out to make sure every body was in and flames were coming up from the floor che fell onto plywood floor. Torts are finebut I will need to find homes as i'm out of the tort business...


Oh no! How heartbreaking Maggie. I’m so sorry!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s very early in London… Wembley to be precise.
> 
> Two years ago JoesDad and I got tickets in the ballot for what turned out to be rather a significant football (soccer)
> 
> What a match! We were sat right at the backand wore masks throughout
> View attachment 328743





JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s very early in London… Wembley to be precise.
> 
> Two years ago JoesDad and I got tickets in the ballot for what turned out to be rather a significant football (soccer)
> 
> What a match! We were sat right at the backand wore masks throughout
> View attachment 328743



I AM SOOOO JEALOUS!!!!!
Not only have I wanted to see a real live soccer match..
BUT AT WEMBLY STADIUM!!!!????
That’s where live aid was and queen played twice!!! ?

But back to soccer... my brother played semi pro for a team I’m not sure of the name of.. (I’ll get it) and he is (of all things) .... THE GOALIE !!!! Being he is 6’6” I guess they figured he’d catch everything?
He is gonna ? his pants when I show him this! 
I hope you had a GREAT time
And a wonderful day away from work (for a while). 
YOU SOOOO DESERVED IT!!! ?

I just watched a “live” broadcast of
The Bahamas vs. Jamaica ... no .... help me out here @Maro2Bear!!!!! Bahamas vs. 
(The team with the African American who has white hair? MVP?) ????
I can’t think for I haven’t slept in 48 hrs..
Well it was a very famous for winning all of the time kinda teams anyway...

Sooo glad for this picture!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I know that these facilities are trying to make sure their patients don't come down with the China virus & my in-laws didn't get sick with it like they did in NY, NJ, et al., facilities. Nevertheless, both of them died alone & without benefit of family having the opportunity to visit them.
> 
> My sister-in-law's daughter just gave birth & the hospital allowed only ONE visitor per 24 hrs to see her & the baby while they were there. Her hubby chose HIS mother, confirming what we've always known--he's an A-H.
> 
> This overreach is not going well IMHAO. People need contact with their family & friends when they're recovering, especially the elderly. All of a sudden, that is no longer an option.
> 
> Being old myself, I am absolutely horrified.



Jan,
I am sooo sorry for your losses.
That is a terrible story and seems to be the 
“Norm” over here in the states.
I bet if you were a doctor or nurses 
Child, father, mother etc...
They bend the rules a little...
Some times I feel like such a “number”.
It gets depressing..
Not sure it will ever change though...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> KInd and selfless neighbours like you are so rare these days - you're a treasure! ?



I feel like some things on this earth just ...
Must be done.
Even if ya have ta lie a little.
I don’t feel like a treasure though.?
I feel like I haven’t done enough!? 
?
No body and I mean no body should be locked away like this with no way to be reached. I can only imagine what they are doing with her in there?? Probably letting her lay around all day? No exercise, no electrolytes, no CLOTHES!!! 
The longer she stays there, the more $$$
For them. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> My house is cooled by an evaporative cooler (swamp cooler). It's an air conditioner-sized gizmo that's lined around the edges with aspen pads. A small water pump sits inside it on the floor of it and pumps water through tubing that distributes it over the top of the pads. The water drips down through the pads, wetting them, then a large squirrel cage in the center, inside the cooler, draws in air, through the wet pads, then shoots the water-cooled air out into the house.
> 
> When I got home from shopping it was an absolute pleasure to step inside and feel that wonderful cool air!
> 
> I put my groceries away then went through the hallway to check the incubator but when I got to the hall it was being flooded with HOT AIR! What happened to my cool air? I quickly turned off the cooler to preserve what cool was still in here.
> 
> I guess the cooler water pump has pumped its last! I do have a very nice, hardly ever used air conditioner unit on the roof, so I'm not going to end up baking to death (s'posed to be 107°F today and hotter tomorrow), but it costs SO much to run it I hardly ever use it.
> 
> My jack-of-all-trades son-in-law works out of town, coming home on the week-ends and I know he's just going to love hearing he needs to replace my pump!



Yvonne!!!
Please use that (on the roof) air conditioner!!
At least till it’s normal weather..
At 107 you could have a heat stroke and not even know it... 
“They” say, even when you feel fine in weather like that , that you are most likely dehydrated and not even know it!?!?!
If you insist on a fan , please put a bowl of cold ice water BEHIND it and the ice water will act like your window pump.
Trust me it works!
We used to do that in the kitchens I’ve worked in. 
Believe me they were relentless with heat.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> Yes it is my Tortoise Sammy.



He’s so clean??? ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> She's wrecking my bed spread!
> 
> View attachment 328789
> View attachment 328790



That stinker!
Doesn’t she know that’s NOT a scratch post!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> That's why I didn't go to the hospital when I had covid-19. I'd rather have control of MY life.



I hope your ok now?
Any after effects?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> You all know how proud I am of "Bob's Shed". I was gone and came hoem, went out to make sure every body was in and flames were coming up from the floor che fell onto plywood floor. Torts are finebut I will need to find homes as i'm out of the tort business...



How can we help?
Can we start a “go fund me” page?
Make enough to buy a new shed from a store for the torts???


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yvonne!!!
> Please use that (on the roof) air conditioner!!
> At least till it’s normal weather..
> At 107 you could have a heat stroke and not even know it...
> “They” say, even when you feel fine in weather like that , that you are most likely dehydrated and not even know it!?!?!
> If you insist on a fan , please put a bowl of cold ice water BEHIND it and the ice water will act like your window pump.
> Trust me it works!
> We used to do that in the kitchens I’ve worked in.
> Believe me they were relentless with heat.


Thanks for the bowl of ice tip. I'll give it a try tomorrow. S'posed to be 111°, 113°, 115°, 113° the next four days! Heck of a time to have a broken cooling system. My S-I-L will be home Saturday.

I ran the AC, set at 80°F today and that coupled with the vertical fan and the ceiling fan was ok, but still a bit uncomfortable. I can just see my electric meter dials just spinning away and the dollars adding up. Kaching!

We never hear our Arizona members complaining about the heat and they have triple digit days as a norm. (but it's a dry heat!) (whatever that means!!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How can we help?
> Can we start a “go fund me” page?
> Make enough to buy a new shed from a store for the torts???


Far as I've heard so far it's the floor and insulation, not the whole shed. . . but it might as well be the whole shed when you have no $$!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Stands to reason to put them there. The ductwork is in the attic. Easiest method is from the roof. Quite a few are on the ground too, though.
> 
> When were you here? Next time give me a shout out!





Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the bowl of ice tip. I'll give it a try tomorrow. S'posed to be 111°, 113°, 115°, 113° the next four days! Heck of a time to have a broken cooling system. My S-I-L will be home Saturday.
> 
> I ran the AC, set at 80°F today and that coupled with the vertical fan and the ceiling fan was ok, but still a bit uncomfortable. I can just see my electric meter dials just spinning away and the dollars adding up. Kaching!
> 
> We never hear our Arizona members complaining about the heat and they have triple digit days as a norm. (but it's a dry heat!) (whatever that means!!)



I wasn't quite that far, only as far as Phoenix.

Maybe they act stoic online but when I was there, everyone was complaining just as much as anywhere else. I also thought they should be used to it.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> You all know how proud I am of "Bob's Shed". I was gone and came hoem, went out to make sure every body was in and flames were coming up from the floor che fell onto plywood floor. Torts are finebut I will need to find homes as i'm out of the tort business...


So sorry to hear this, but relieved the torts are all safe. 
Very sad you have to rehome them but hope you find good places for them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
Quite a pleasant morning here and I feel so sorry for those of you struggling with extreme heat. I hope you all manage to stay cool and well. 
Lola has just surfaced but I think he's going to have to stay off his grass today because the ants are everywhere. He can still go out but he'll be restricted to the path and concrete areas which he sometimes sticks to anyway so no big deal. I'll just have to pick a heap of clover for him. 
Hope you all have a good Friday.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I AM SOOOO JEALOUS!!!!!
> Not only have I wanted to see a real live soccer match..
> BUT AT WEMBLY STADIUM!!!!????
> That’s where live aid was and queen played twice!!! ?
> 
> But back to soccer... my brother played semi pro for a team I’m not sure of the name of.. (I’ll get it) and he is (of all things) .... THE GOALIE !!!! Being he is 6’6” I guess they figured he’d catch everything?
> He is gonna ? his pants when I show him this!
> I hope you had a GREAT time
> And a wonderful day away from work (for a while).
> YOU SOOOO DESERVED IT!!! ?
> 
> I just watched a “live” broadcast of
> The Bahamas vs. Jamaica ... no .... help me out here @Maro2Bear!!!!! Bahamas vs.
> (The team with the African American who has white hair? MVP?) ????
> I can’t think for I haven’t slept in 48 hrs..
> Well it was a very famous for winning all of the time kinda teams anyway...
> 
> Sooo glad for this picture!


I've been to Wembly several times to see bands but wouldn't go for football - not even for Wales!
Pity I don't have a ticket as you could happily have mine - I'm not a football fan and although I wish England good luck I won't even be watching the game on tv.
There was some disgusting behaviour from some of the fans in the semi final, like shining a laser beam in the face of the Danish goalkeeper and booing during the national anthem - behviour like that makes me ashamed to be British. But I suppose every country has its yobs. Thankfully most spectators are decent people who love the sport. The English footy association has been fined by EUFA.
Our Primeminister has rather rashly said that of we win, the country can have a bank holiday on Monday so that people can celebrate. Not sure if he means just England or the UK as a whole, but that's all businesses trying to get back on their feet need after covid! I suppose winning a major cup match is a once in a blue moon occurance though and a lot of beer will be drunk, so there'll be a lot off 'sick' on Monday  May as well make it official!
We'll have to see what happens .


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the bowl of ice tip. I'll give it a try tomorrow. S'posed to be 111°, 113°, 115°, 113° the next four days! Heck of a time to have a broken cooling system. My S-I-L will be home Saturday.
> 
> I ran the AC, set at 80°F today and that coupled with the vertical fan and the ceiling fan was ok, but still a bit uncomfortable. I can just see my electric meter dials just spinning away and the dollars adding up. Kaching!
> 
> We never hear our Arizona members complaining about the heat and they have triple digit days as a norm. (but it's a dry heat!) (whatever that means!!)



I am so sorry you and others are going through this heat cr*p. 
Over here in NJ , we cry when it’s gonna be 75 degrees!!! You guys are my HEROS!!
Here are a few tips for everyone to read...


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> You all know how proud I am of "Bob's Shed". I was gone and came hoem, went out to make sure every body was in and flames were coming up from the floor che fell onto plywood floor. Torts are finebut I will need to find homes as i'm out of the tort business...


Yikes! Ogh my gosh….. those darn CHEs…


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heading to our boat soon for the noon departure. We survived the hurricane, torrential rains & winds.

This morning, the storm pulls away quickly. Clear sky, but muggy.

Clearing Sky & The Clean Marshlands


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Far as I've heard so far it's the floor and insulation, not the whole shed. . . but it might as well be the whole shed when you have no $$!



Yes and also I would t want the tortoise to smell the after burnt stuff.
My attic was on fire many years ago and it still smells when it is windy out. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I've been to Wembly several times to see bands but wouldn't go for football - not even for Wales!
> Pity I don't have a ticket as you could happily have mine - I'm not a football fan and although I wish England good luck I won't even be watching the game on tv.
> There was some disgusting behaviour from some of the fans in the semi final, like shining a laser beam in the face of the Danish goalkeeper and booing during the national anthem - behviour like that makes me ashamed to be British. But I suppose every country has its yobs. Thankfully most spectators are decent people who love the sport. The English footy association has been fined by EUFA.
> Our Primeminister has rather rashly said that of we win, the country can have a bank holiday on Monday so that people can celebrate. Not sure if he means just England or the UK as a whole, but that's all businesses trying to get back on their feet need after covid! I suppose winning a major cup match is a once in a blue moon occurance though and a lot of beer will be drunk, so there'll be a lot off 'sick' on Monday  May as well make it official!
> We'll have to see what happens .



Wow! I get what you mean though over here in the states they tried very hard to catch the person Shining that laser light. And they disqualify both teams sometimes too. I have also had my share of audiences that go above and beyond stupidity. I think they place them in the bed seats up top. But sometimes when we get stuck finding tickets we are stuck up there with them. Many a time I’ve had to excuse myself to the ladies room so I don’t cause a fight. Oh well you live and you learn.I hope the rest of your day went better?


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan : I don't understand why you would still be using the CHE. Isn't it warm enough there now to not have heat sources?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Heading to our boat soon for the noon departure. We survived the hurricane, torrential rains & winds.
> 
> This morning, the storm pulls away quickly. Clear sky, but muggy.
> 
> Clearing Sky & The Clean Marshlands
> View attachment 328814
> View attachment 328815



Have a wonderful exciting trip Maro2bear!!
And no fighting the fish, the bears or any other animals!! 
No coming home with any “Heads”!!! Leave them on the bodies!!
No fish want a piercing in their face either! 
You can, hop, skip and run to enjoy your time.. 
dance ? around as if no one is watching!
And if they are??? ?.....
Burp out loud and say you are drunk? ?
WORKS EVERY TIME!! 
Mostly, HAVE FUUUUUNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan : I don't understand why you would still be using the CHE. Isn't it warm enough there now to not have heat sources?



That’s what I was thinking?
Maybe maggie was trying to dry it out after a rain storm? That’s all I could think of.
Maggie!!
What’s YOUR answer??? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s what I was thinking?
> Maybe maggie was trying to dry it out after a rain storm? That’s all I could think of.
> Maggie!!
> What’s YOUR answer??? ?


It may be hot during the day , but it drops to 60 or so at night. It's 53 right now gonna be 95 today


----------



## Blackdog1714

So I got very lucky today! Wife’s friend is allergic to bees and wants to use her front porch, but a bush attracts bees! Oh you mean that hibiscus. Yeah do you want to dig it up?? It is 6 feet tall


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. It’s been a stressful couple of days. Shortly after the final whistle blew at Wembley, around 10.30pm, the rescue contacted all the volunteers saying it had had to close due to suspected cases of avian flu in one of the aviaries.

DEFRA (government department for environment, food and rural affairs) took control as soon as it was reported and imposed strict controls. Only those named on a list submitted to DEFRA allowed on site… just staff and baby bird feeders, not even the general volunteers.

Today’s shift started at 6:45am and the dress code was “festival chic”. Clothes you didn’t mind going in the bin as they could end up being burned (we had to take a change of clothes to go home in) and wellies as they could be disinfected.

Around 10am we got the call that the first tests had come back negative for avian flu; we still can’t reopen until the problem is diagnosed, but things are looking a lot more positive. If there had been a positive test, every bird at the rescue would have to be put to sleep… there are hundreds.

I did an awful lot of cleaning. The baby bird room has been scrubbed and disinfected top to bottom and in every nook and cranny. 

I finally left at 1.30pm… a double shift and a bit. Home, mug of tea, shower, tennis and recovery! I am very tired.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> So I got very lucky today! Wife’s friend is allergic to bees and wants to use her front porch, but a bush attracts bees! Oh you mean that hibiscus. Yeah do you want to dig it up?? It is 6 feet tall


Will you replant it at your place or just use as much as possible for tort food?
I replanted an established hebe shrub in the middle of summer a few years ago. It isn't recommended at that time of year because they go into shock, but I just put the roots in a tub of water for a week or so before replanting and it is stunning now.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s been a stressful couple of days. Shortly after the final whistle blew at Wembley, around 10.30pm, the rescue contacted all the volunteers saying it had had to close due to suspected cases of avian flu in one of the aviaries.
> 
> DEFRA (government department for environment, food and rural affairs) took control as soon as it was reported and imposed strict controls. Only those named on a list submitted to DEFRA allowed on site… just staff and baby bird feeders, not even the general volunteers.
> 
> Today’s shift started at 6:45am and the dress code was “festival chic”. Clothes you didn’t mind going in the bin as they could end up being burned (we had to take a change of clothes to go home in) and wellies as they could be disinfected.
> 
> Around 10am we got the call that the first tests had come back negative for avian flu; we still can’t reopen until the problem is diagnosed, but things are looking a lot more positive. If there had been a positive test, every bird at the rescue would have to be put to sleep… there are hundreds.
> 
> I did an awful lot of cleaning. The baby bird room has been scrubbed and disinfected top to bottom and in every nook and cranny.
> 
> I finally left at 1.30pm… a double shift and a bit. Home, mug of tea, shower, tennis and recovery! I am very tired.


Oh my goodness how scray is that! I'm so glad they didn't just euthanise every bird 'just in case'. That would have been tragic. Very good to hear it's not avian flu and hope it's something that can treated easily without loss of lives.


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s been a stressful couple of days. Shortly after the final whistle blew at Wembley, around 10.30pm, the rescue contacted all the volunteers saying it had had to close due to suspected cases of avian flu in one of the aviaries.
> 
> DEFRA (government department for environment, food and rural affairs) took control as soon as it was reported and imposed strict controls. Only those named on a list submitted to DEFRA allowed on site… just staff and baby bird feeders, not even the general volunteers.
> 
> Today’s shift started at 6:45am and the dress code was “festival chic”. Clothes you didn’t mind going in the bin as they could end up being burned (we had to take a change of clothes to go home in) and wellies as they could be disinfected.
> 
> Around 10am we got the call that the first tests had come back negative for avian flu; we still can’t reopen until the problem is diagnosed, but things are looking a lot more positive. If there had been a positive test, every bird at the rescue would have to be put to sleep… there are hundreds.
> 
> I did an awful lot of cleaning. The baby bird room has been scrubbed and disinfected top to bottom and in every nook and cranny.
> 
> I finally left at 1.30pm… a double shift and a bit. Home, mug of tea, shower, tennis and recovery! I am very tired.


Wow Linda! I’m so sorry to read this. I am sure that you are exhausted. I sure hope that the problem is contained now. I will pray for negatives for you and the sake of all the other birds..

get some rest!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow! I get what you mean though over here in the states they tried very hard to catch the person Shining that laser light. And they disqualify both teams sometimes too. I have also had my share of audiences that go above and beyond stupidity. I think they place them in the bed seats up top. But sometimes when we get stuck finding tickets we are stuck up there with them. Many a time I’ve had to excuse myself to the ladies room so I don’t cause a fight. Oh well you live and you learn.I hope the rest of your day went better?


Some people are never happy unless they are causing trouble.
I've had a lazy day watching tennis and pottering about in between.
Lola seems a bit off colour. He came out of his hide this morning and ate a little, then went back in and stayed there. He has only eaten more because he's had room service. He hasn't been this inactive for months so going to keep a close eye on him. I hope it's not a delayed reaction to those ants.


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> So I got very lucky today! Wife’s friend is allergic to bees and wants to use her front porch, but a bush attracts bees! Oh you mean that hibiscus. Yeah do you want to dig it up?? It is 6 feet tall


Whoa! Now ya gotta' keep it alive (transplanting during the wrong time of year).


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s been a stressful couple of days. Shortly after the final whistle blew at Wembley, around 10.30pm, the rescue contacted all the volunteers saying it had had to close due to suspected cases of avian flu in one of the aviaries.
> 
> DEFRA (government department for environment, food and rural affairs) took control as soon as it was reported and imposed strict controls. Only those named on a list submitted to DEFRA allowed on site… just staff and baby bird feeders, not even the general volunteers.
> 
> Today’s shift started at 6:45am and the dress code was “festival chic”. Clothes you didn’t mind going in the bin as they could end up being burned (we had to take a change of clothes to go home in) and wellies as they could be disinfected.
> 
> Around 10am we got the call that the first tests had come back negative for avian flu; we still can’t reopen until the problem is diagnosed, but things are looking a lot more positive. If there had been a positive test, every bird at the rescue would have to be put to sleep… there are hundreds.
> 
> I did an awful lot of cleaning. The baby bird room has been scrubbed and disinfected top to bottom and in every nook and cranny.
> 
> I finally left at 1.30pm… a double shift and a bit. Home, mug of tea, shower, tennis and recovery! I am very tired.


Geez, Linda! I'm just speechless! Where did the Avian flu report come from anyway?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I hope your ok now?
> Any after effects?


Yes but I would have had them anyway. My lung doctor put me on a nebulizer because they saw some changes in my lungs. But the truth is that has helped so much that I probably needed it even before I had covid-19. I think my digestive issues are related to it too. Other countries are looking at that side of it but I'm not seeing online that the US is.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Thanks for the bowl of ice tip. I'll give it a try tomorrow. S'posed to be 111°, 113°, 115°, 113° the next four days! Heck of a time to have a broken cooling system. My S-I-L will be home Saturday.
> 
> I ran the AC, set at 80°F today and that coupled with the vertical fan and the ceiling fan was ok, but still a bit uncomfortable. I can just see my electric meter dials just spinning away and the dollars adding up. Kaching!
> 
> We never hear our Arizona members complaining about the heat and they have triple digit days as a norm. (but it's a dry heat!) (whatever that means!!)


High humidity and a high dew point makes high temps horrible, sweaty, and sticky.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Far as I've heard so far it's the floor and insulation, not the whole shed. . . but it might as well be the whole shed when you have no $$!


I would help if we do a go fund me page. Just let me know how to. It would have to be quick and maybe babysitters ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> It may be hot during the day , but it drops to 60 or so at night. It's 53 right now gonna be 95 today


I have that too with my little Russian.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s been a stressful couple of days. Shortly after the final whistle blew at Wembley, around 10.30pm, the rescue contacted all the volunteers saying it had had to close due to suspected cases of avian flu in one of the aviaries.
> 
> DEFRA (government department for environment, food and rural affairs) took control as soon as it was reported and imposed strict controls. Only those named on a list submitted to DEFRA allowed on site… just staff and baby bird feeders, not even the general volunteers.
> 
> Today’s shift started at 6:45am and the dress code was “festival chic”. Clothes you didn’t mind going in the bin as they could end up being burned (we had to take a change of clothes to go home in) and wellies as they could be disinfected.
> 
> Around 10am we got the call that the first tests had come back negative for avian flu; we still can’t reopen until the problem is diagnosed, but things are looking a lot more positive. If there had been a positive test, every bird at the rescue would have to be put to sleep… there are hundreds.
> 
> I did an awful lot of cleaning. The baby bird room has been scrubbed and disinfected top to bottom and in every nook and cranny.
> 
> I finally left at 1.30pm… a double shift and a bit. Home, mug of tea, shower, tennis and recovery! I am very tired.


The US is warning people that keep any kind of poultry of that too. They want them to stop feeding wild birds. Take down their feeders and disinfect them especially if they see dead birds around the neighborhood.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Will you replant it at your place or just use as much as possible for tort food?
> I replanted an established hebe shrub in the middle of summer a few years ago. It isn't recommended at that time of year because they go into shock, but I just put the roots in a tub of water for a week or so before replanting and it is stunning now.


It was replanted within 45 minutes of being dug up. I will water it daily and it should make. We get a cold front and maybe cooler temps next week. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> It was replanted within 45 minutes of being dug up. I will water it daily and it should make. We get a cold front and maybe cooler temps next week. ?


Also no choice since it was getting cut down next week


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I would help if we do a go fund me page. Just let me know how to. It would have to be quick and maybe babysitters ?


NO GO FUND YOU PLEASE I AM FINE


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Also no choice since it was getting cut down next week


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too. My bet is it will.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> NO GO FUND YOU PLEASE I AM FINE


Ok. Its just l like you and hoping the best for you. I know we've never met and probably never will. You just cheer me up in some funny little ways ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of another large storm just pummeled us here on Smith Island out in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay..


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Jan,
> I am sooo sorry for your losses.
> That is a terrible story and seems to be the
> “Norm” over here in the states.
> I bet if you were a doctor or nurses
> Child, father, mother etc...
> They bend the rules a little...
> Some times I feel like such a “number”.
> It gets depressing..
> Not sure it will ever change though...?


No. I think everyone's who's been lucky enough to have avoided needing medical care in the last 3 or 4 yrs is going to be VERY surprised when they need it. The last 16 months have just been a dress rehearsal.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of another large storm just pummeled us here on Smith Island out in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay..
> 
> View attachment 328843


Yeah we were nailed all day over here with downpours. Not to much wind but just about 3 inches of rain


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> So I got very lucky today! Wife’s friend is allergic to bees and wants to use her front porch, but a bush attracts bees! Oh you mean that hibiscus. Yeah do you want to dig it up?? It is 6 feet tall



That’s a hibiscus???
Maybe here ... they look very different? ?
Are you being facetious? (I hope)...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. It’s been a stressful couple of days. Shortly after the final whistle blew at Wembley, around 10.30pm, the rescue contacted all the volunteers saying it had had to close due to suspected cases of avian flu in one of the aviaries.
> 
> DEFRA (government department for environment, food and rural affairs) took control as soon as it was reported and imposed strict controls. Only those named on a list submitted to DEFRA allowed on site… just staff and baby bird feeders, not even the general volunteers.
> 
> Today’s shift started at 6:45am and the dress code was “festival chic”. Clothes you didn’t mind going in the bin as they could end up being burned (we had to take a change of clothes to go home in) and wellies as they could be disinfected.
> 
> Around 10am we got the call that the first tests had come back negative for avian flu; we still can’t reopen until the problem is diagnosed, but things are looking a lot more positive. If there had been a positive test, every bird at the rescue would have to be put to sleep… there are hundreds.
> 
> I did an awful lot of cleaning. The baby bird room has been scrubbed and disinfected top to bottom and in every nook and cranny.
> 
> I finally left at 1.30pm… a double shift and a bit. Home, mug of tea, shower, tennis and recovery! I am very tired.



This is so horrible!!!
I hope and pray that the animals don’t have to be out to sleep!
And I am praying YOU don’t catch anything!
Such a wonderful person to volunteer your time. It’s more than most would do. 
If you so t mind could we get updates as they become available? 
Please keep safe and wear a mask, a hat, those rubber fishing pants that go up to your neck , and a sweater !! 
I will be worried till this awful disease is gone now.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Geez, Linda! I'm just speechless! Where did the Avian flu report come from anyway?


Avian flu is present in wild bird populations the world over. It’s bad news for poultry farmers if their flicks get it.

The rescue is always on the lookout just in case. This is the first time it has ever had to notify.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> The US is warning people that keep any kind of poultry of that too. They want them to stop feeding wild birds. Take down their feeders and disinfect them especially if they see dead birds around the neighborhood.


Dead wild birds in the garden are not usually avian flu… well not in the UK anyway.

But birdfeeders are vectors for transmitting other diseases in birds that can also be fatal.

It is really important to clean and disinfect feeders frequently. And if you do see diseased birds, remove the feeders completely for a couple of weeks and get your neighbours to do the same. This encourages the birds to disperse.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> This is so horrible!!!
> I hope and pray that the animals don’t have to be out to sleep!
> And I am praying YOU don’t catch anything!
> Such a wonderful person to volunteer your time. It’s more than most would do.
> If you so t mind could we get updates as they become available?
> Please keep safe and wear a mask, a hat, those rubber fishing pants that go up to your neck , and a sweater !!
> I will be worried till this awful disease is gone now.


Masks and surgical gloves have been mandatory at the rescue since the dawn of time. It’s a wildlife hospital and we use hospital hygiene procedures…. Human hospitals don’t have their patients poop all over the floor though ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's grey and damp here to start the day, but warmish.
The neighbours have gone out and left a dog howling and barking so it's not a very peaceful morning, but preferable to having them home and effing and blinding.
Lola hasn't surfaced yet, I gave him a nice soak yesterday evening and he ate some more before taking himself back to bed. I'm hoping he will be more active today. I'll give him a bit longer and check on him.
Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s a hibiscus???
> Maybe here ... they look very different? ?
> Are you being facetious? (I hope)...


It is the winter hardy type with light purple flowers


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is the winter hardy type with light purple flowers



Wow!!!
So it IS a hibiscus ?..
I didn’t mean to be so stupid, 
I’ve just never seen a tree-like one ??
That’s GREAT that you got it for free!
I hope it takes root soon and gives you the most beautiful flowers ? .
Lots of luck!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Dead wild birds in the garden are not usually avian flu… well not in the UK anyway.
> 
> But birdfeeders are vectors for transmitting other diseases in birds that can also be fatal.
> 
> It is really important to clean and disinfect feeders frequently. And if you do see diseased birds, remove the feeders completely for a couple of weeks and get your neighbours to do the same. This encourages the birds to disperse.


I heard all that on the news and you know how that is. But that was what they said to do to protect chickens, turkeys, and other tame birds. Maybe it's like the warning you got for the rescue or that they've seen a flue in migratory birds and the warning is worldwide. I don't know.


----------



## Cathie G

On the news today I heard something really interesting to me. I love working with leather and 2 men from Mexico found a way to make it from prickly pear cactus. The company is called Desserto. I want a yard of it real bad just to see what it will do.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's grey and damp here to start the day, but warmish.
> The neighbours have gone out and left a dog howling and barking so it's not a very peaceful morning, but preferable to having them home and effing and blinding.
> Lola hasn't surfaced yet, I gave him a nice soak yesterday evening and he ate some more before taking himself back to bed. I'm hoping he will be more active today. I'll give him a bit longer and check on him.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


I'm just curious. What in the world is effing and blinding?? It appears to be nasty. I hope you still got to have a pleasant day with Lola. Maybe the dog will calm down with all the effing and blinding out of the house.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm just curious. What in the world is effing and blinding?? It appears to be nasty. I hope you still got to have a pleasant day with Lola. Maybe the dog will calm down with all the effing and blinding out of the house.??



I had to look it up as well…

Where does the expression effing and blinding come from?
This is a British *expression* from c. 1930 and means to use bad language. The *effing* part is of course the f word, whereas *blinding* means swearing in general and derives from either may God *blind* me or to swear *blind*.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I had to look it up as well…
> 
> Where does the expression effing and blinding come from?
> This is a British *expression* from c. 1930 and means to use bad language. The *effing* part is of course the f word, whereas *blinding* means swearing in general and derives from either may God *blind* me or to swear *blind*.


Oh ok so I was half right about what it meant ? I just wasn't sure about the blinding. Blinding is probably the worst by bringing God into all of it.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm just curious. What in the world is effing and blinding?? It appears to be nasty. I hope you still got to have a pleasant day with Lola. Maybe the dog will calm down with all the effing and blinding out of the house.??


Effing and blinding = swearing aggressively and at length in UK English

Effing = Using the F word

The derivation of blinding is uncertain.


----------



## JoesMum

A slightly important soccer match is happening this evening. No I won’t be there, but I will be glued to the television. I have the Wimbledon final to watch first. Having had a lie in this morning, I had better get on with everything else I need to do now! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Oh ok so I was half right about what it meant ? I just wasn't sure about the blinding. Blinding is probably the worst by bringing God into all of it.


I don't think my neighbours are God fearing people but they can't put two words together without using the f word. Sadly thats the way their kids have been brought up and the eldest daughter was recently out in the garden singing a song at the top of her voice to her 4 year old son about a Mother F....er to make him laugh. Poor kid doesn't know any better but eventually he'll think it's OK to swear like that too and so it continues.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> A slightly important soccer match is happening this evening. No I won’t be there, but I will be glued to the television. I have the Wimbledon final to watch first. Having had a lie in this morning, I had better get on with everything else I need to do now! ?


I'll be watching the tennis!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a dreary day here with a lot of rain coming in this afternoon.
Lola seems much better, he was out and about a lot yesterday but didn't eat as much as usual. 
He has just surfaced this morning and hopefully he'll be fine and active today too although the weather will keep him in.
As Linda said the men's final of Wimbledon is today so I'll be watching that. It was good to see Asheigh Barty winning the women's final yesterday - the first time an Aussie woman has won since 1980.
Hope everyone has a good Sunday whatever you're doing!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I don't think my neighbours are God fearing people but they can't put two words together without using the f word. Sadly thats the way their kids have been brought up and the eldest daughter was recently out in the garden singing a song at the top of her voice to her 4 year old son about a Mother F....er to make him laugh. Poor kid doesn't know any better but eventually he'll think it's OK to swear like that too and so it continues.


Yep. It would be funny to be a little bird in a government or public building and watch that child embarrass them if that's possible.. as I'm sure has happened already. Little pictures have big ears.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we have mixed weather today but it's warm.
Commiserations to England for losing to Italy on a penalty kick off, there'll be a lot of disappointed football fans around the country today but I'm sure they drowned their sorrows. 
The England team should still be proud of themselves for getting to the final. 
Lola seems to be back to normal apart from not eating as much, but he's still eating quite a lot so not worying.
I'm having a trip out today to stock up on some food for my garden birds and a few other bare necessities of life.
Have a good Monday and see you later.


----------



## Cathie G

I've spent the day in first an urgent care and then an ER. Joe has pneumonia but there's good news with that too. Instead of keeping him (which would have been horrible for him) they let me bring him home. The other good thing I learned is he doesn't have covid-19 again. For the first time today I heard from medical professionals that it's very rare for people to get it again after recovering from it. I was really afraid I had made a big mistake letting him return to some normal activities. He won't allow them to vaccinate him because of things he's seen online on his iPad. So it's a happy sad day ??


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I've spent the day in first an urgent care and then an ER. Joe has pneumonia but there's good news with that too. Instead of keeping him (which would have been horrible for him) they let me bring him home. The other good thing I learned is he doesn't have covid-19 again. For the first time today I heard from medical professionals that it's very rare for people to get it again after recovering from it. I was really afraid I had made a big mistake letting him return to some normal activities. He won't allow them to vaccinate him because of things he's seen online on his iPad. So it's a happy sad day ??


I'm glad they let your husband come home but pneumonia is nothing to mess with either. Take care, both of you!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I'm glad they let your husband come home but pneumonia is nothing to mess with either. Take care, both of you!!


He's my developmentally disabled deaf mute brother. I think they may have had 2 thoughts about this. Because of his disabilities and they trusted me also they let him come home. Usually I think they would have kept him because he's 62 years with high blood pressure. He wouldn't have done well in the hospital because you have to know how to communicate with him. I seem to be one of the few that can. Truely though you just have to have some patience sometimes and throw a hissy fit other times ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I've spent the day in first an urgent care and then an ER. Joe has pneumonia but there's good news with that too. Instead of keeping him (which would have been horrible for him) they let me bring him home. The other good thing I learned is he doesn't have covid-19 again. For the first time today I heard from medical professionals that it's very rare for people to get it again after recovering from it. I was really afraid I had made a big mistake letting him return to some normal activities. He won't allow them to vaccinate him because of things he's seen online on his iPad. So it's a happy sad day ??



I am sooo sorry to hear this!
Please tell Joe to stay home and take lots of chicken soup!! The broth REALLY helps. 
I had walking pneumonia 3 times and it was like a train had hit me only to go to the bathroom a few steps away!?
Pneumonia is nothing to relax about. If he doesn’t want hospital care (and I can understand that) please make him stay IN BED!!!! It took me 6weeks at least to feel better and I was in my prime at the time!!
You don’t just bounce back it takes time and rest!!
Lots of luck!! ???
And keep yourself healthy tooo!!!!!!
Drink “electrolytes”!!!!!


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> He's my developmentally disabled deaf mute brother. I think they may have had 2 thoughts about this. Because of his disabilities and they trusted me also they let him come home. Usually I think they would have kept him because he's 62 years with high blood pressure. He wouldn't have done well in the hospital because you have to know how to communicate with him. I seem to be one of the few that can. Truely though you just have to have some patience sometimes and throw a hissy fit other times ??


I have a niece with Angelman's Syndrome who is severely handicapped so i understand. She is also mute. Unfortunately, my ex-sister-in-law has cut all of us out of her daughter's life because my brother-in-law had the temerity to remarry & we're just terrible, awful people. Sigh.... 

So your brother is blessed to have you in his life & it's good you"re there to help him.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am sooo sorry to hear this!
> Please tell Joe to stay home and take lots of chicken soup!! The broth REALLY helps.
> I had walking pneumonia 3 times and it was like a train had hit me only to go to the bathroom a few steps away!?
> Pneumonia is nothing to relax about. If he doesn’t want hospital care (and I can understand that) please make him stay IN BED!!!! It took me 6weeks at least to feel better and I was in my prime at the time!!
> You don’t just bounce back it takes time and rest!!
> Lots of luck!! ???
> And keep yourself healthy tooo!!!!!!
> Drink “electrolytes”!!!!!


Yes and I always keep Pedialyte in the house for that. My favorite is the mixed fruit flavored. Now I keep an unflavored in the house too. Thanks to your post. I'm sure it was on here before but that was the first time I saw that info. It's interesting how the forum works.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I have a niece with Angelman's Syndrome who is severely handicapped so i understand. She is also mute. Unfortunately, my ex-sister-in-law has cut all of us out of her daughter's life because my brother-in-law had the temerity to remarry & we're just terrible, awful people. Sigh....
> 
> So your brother is blessed to have you in his life & it's good you"re there to help him.


It's really sad for her to do that to her daughter. I don't cut people out of Joe's life but we have a brother and sister that have done that to themselves. They don't visit or do anything with him mostly. The disabled don't think like that and it's really nasty to force that kind of thinking on them. I hope he doesn't understand that that is what they are doing.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It's really sad for her to do that to her daughter. I don't cut people out of Joe's life but we have a brother and sister that have done that to themselves. They don't visit or do anything with him mostly. The disabled don't think like that and it's really nasty to force that kind of thinking on them. I hope he doesn't understand that that is what they are doing.



I hope so too. He has enough going on.
The last thing he needs to see are bitter people who can’t see the REAL reason for the visits.
In my family we all say to things like this
“Hey, when my time comes, don’t you dare cry at the funeral!” And that’s that.
Now we all stay in touch a little better….


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I've spent the day in first an urgent care and then an ER. Joe has pneumonia but there's good news with that too. Instead of keeping him (which would have been horrible for him) they let me bring him home. The other good thing I learned is he doesn't have covid-19 again. For the first time today I heard from medical professionals that it's very rare for people to get it again after recovering from it. I was really afraid I had made a big mistake letting him return to some normal activities. He won't allow them to vaccinate him because of things he's seen online on his iPad. So it's a happy sad day ??


I tried to send this yesterday but for some reason the website kept stalling and I couldn't send anything or even log out. 
I'm so sorry to hear Joe is so unwell and I hope he makes a speedy recovery with your care and attention, but make sure you look after yourself too Cathie


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yes and I always keep Pedialyte in the house for that. My favorite is the mixed fruit flavored. Now I keep an unflavored in the house too. Thanks to your post. I'm sure it was on here before but that was the first time I saw that info. It's interesting how the forum works.?


I love seeing Joe's pictures. It's been quite a while since he's had any to share with us. Please ask him to draw something for us


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love seeing Joe's pictures. It's been quite a while since he's had any to share with us. Please ask him to draw something for us


I'm going to show this post to him so he'll do one for us.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I tried to send this yesterday but for some reason the website kept stalling and I couldn't send anything or even log out.
> I'm so sorry to hear Joe is so unwell and I hope he makes a speedy recovery with your care and attention, but make sure you look after yourself too Cathie


He keeps trying to get me to let him go back to his daily activities so having the idea of a painting will keep him happy at home. So a big thanks to Yavonne for inspiration! He loves to see a compliment ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
As you may have read above I had trouble with posting or liking anything yesterday, but normal service seems to have been resumed.
It looks as if it's been pretty quiet in here the last day or so, but hope everyone is well and having a good week.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> As you may have read above I had trouble with posting or liking anything yesterday, but normal service seems to have been resumed.
> It looks as if it's been pretty quiet in here the last day or so, but hope everyone is well and having a good week.


It was quiet because we couldn't run our mouths. I was afraid I was going to expload??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It was quiet because we couldn't run our mouths. I was afraid I was going to expload??



So here’s one for ya….
I finally got to visit my mom today for a lovely chat. 
We laughed ,cried and ate a little 
because it’s been 10 years today that my daddy ?.
I still can’t even say it. ?
We just miss him sooo much. He was the heart of the family. Kept everyone leveled and calm.
Now, everyone is all over the place yelling about mugs, (yep, I said MUGS) , fighting about the dumbest things and miserable.
Yet When I show up to the house , 
I am announced like the QUEEN???
My mom yells all over the house that I’ve shown up!! Everyone is to wake up or come inside just to see ME????
I kinda take after my dad, as I cannot stay SERIOUS all day long. I’d go nuts!
I bring the serious ones down a peg and the next you know we are all laughing sharing stories of work or old times…
Sorry to get off track…
Ok… here’s where it gets cool.. I promise!
So I am driving home up Rt.17 at 75mph in the fast lane (@maggie3fan would love that one) … when all of a sudden on the opposite side of the road coming towards me (fast too) Was a yellow car in ITS fast lane.
Not just any car mind you…
But… yes you guessed it…

A FORMULA ONE RACE CAR!!!!!
I couldn’t believe it!!! I almost ?!!!!!
It sped past me SOOOO freakin fast I could only notice the yellow parts of the car. It had stickers on it of endorsements but who could read THAT fast????
And when I tell ya…. It sounded EXACTLY Like they do on the tv!!!!!!!
Soooo loud it hurt my ear!!!!
And grizzly too! 
Wow.. what fun it was to quickly SEE that!! Made my day! 
Funny, now that I am thinking about it ?
My daddy’s favorite color was…..
Yep! You guessed it!
YELLOW! ?
Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So here’s one for ya….
> I finally got to visit my mom today for a lovely chat.
> We laughed ,cried and ate a little
> because it’s been 10 years today that my daddy ?.
> I still can’t even say it. ?
> We just miss him sooo much. He was the heart of the family. Kept everyone leveled and calm.
> Now, everyone is all over the place yelling about mugs, (yep, I said MUGS) , fighting about the dumbest things and miserable.
> Yet When I show up to the house ,
> I am announced like the QUEEN???
> My mom yells all over the house that I’ve shown up!! Everyone is to wake up or come inside just to see ME????
> I kinda take after my dad, as I cannot stay SERIOUS all day long. I’d go nuts!
> I bring the serious ones down a peg and the next you know we are all laughing sharing stories of work or old times…
> Sorry to get off track…
> Ok… here’s where it gets cool.. I promise!
> So I am driving home up Rt.17 at 75mph in the fast lane (@maggie3fan would love that one) … when all of a sudden on the opposite side of the road coming towards me (fast too) Was a yellow car in ITS fast lane.
> Not just any car mind you…
> But… yes you guessed it…
> 
> A FORMULA ONE RACE CAR!!!!!
> I couldn’t believe it!!! I almost ?!!!!!
> It sped past me SOOOO freakin fast I could only notice the yellow parts of the car. It had stickers on it of endorsements but who could read THAT fast????
> And when I tell ya…. It sounded EXACTLY Like they do on the tv!!!!!!!
> Soooo loud it hurt my ear!!!!
> And grizzly too!
> Wow.. what fun it was to quickly SEE that!! Made my day!
> Funny, now that I am thinking about it ?
> My daddy’s favorite color was…..
> Yep! You guessed it!
> YELLOW! ?
> Hope everyone is doing well today


My immediate family which is my kids and theirs call each other mugs too. Just for fun? and that yellow flash sounds like the best ending of a beautiful get together.?️


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hi all, things are a little hectic on this end right now. But thought I would share this with you all.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi all, things are a little hectic on this end right now. But thought I would share this with you all.


That is just too precious. Thank you so much for sharing!! Hope you're feeling fine. Share when you can!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi all, things are a little hectic on this end right now. But thought I would share this with you all.


I've been wondering about you. You little mia!? How did everything turn out with your leg? Hope stuff gets better soon.?


----------



## EllieMay

I have tried to post several times as well amd could not. But I wished you all a good morning and then a happy Wednesday.. now I wish you all a good evening ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's very warm here today and the forecast says we have at least a week of sunshine and temps in the high 70Fs to come for the first week of the kids long, summer school holidays. 
Lola seems back to normal now and is enjoying some grazing and basking time in the sun. He's still trying to rearrange my pots - maybe he's into feng shui!
Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So here’s one for ya….
> I finally got to visit my mom today for a lovely chat.
> We laughed ,cried and ate a little
> because it’s been 10 years today that my daddy ?.
> I still can’t even say it. ?
> We just miss him sooo much. He was the heart of the family. Kept everyone leveled and calm.
> Now, everyone is all over the place yelling about mugs, (yep, I said MUGS) , fighting about the dumbest things and miserable.
> Yet When I show up to the house ,
> I am announced like the QUEEN???
> My mom yells all over the house that I’ve shown up!! Everyone is to wake up or come inside just to see ME????
> I kinda take after my dad, as I cannot stay SERIOUS all day long. I’d go nuts!
> I bring the serious ones down a peg and the next you know we are all laughing sharing stories of work or old times…
> Sorry to get off track…
> Ok… here’s where it gets cool.. I promise!
> So I am driving home up Rt.17 at 75mph in the fast lane (@maggie3fan would love that one) … when all of a sudden on the opposite side of the road coming towards me (fast too) Was a yellow car in ITS fast lane.
> Not just any car mind you…
> But… yes you guessed it…
> 
> A FORMULA ONE RACE CAR!!!!!
> I couldn’t believe it!!! I almost ?!!!!!
> It sped past me SOOOO freakin fast I could only notice the yellow parts of the car. It had stickers on it of endorsements but who could read THAT fast????
> And when I tell ya…. It sounded EXACTLY Like they do on the tv!!!!!!!
> Soooo loud it hurt my ear!!!!
> And grizzly too!
> Wow.. what fun it was to quickly SEE that!! Made my day!
> Funny, now that I am thinking about it ?
> My daddy’s favorite color was…..
> Yep! You guessed it!
> YELLOW! ?
> Hope everyone is doing well today


Are there any F1 races on in the US - maybe he was lost!
So pleased you managed to seee your Mom and family and were able to lighten the mood. 
My Dad died over 30 years ago. We all rallied around Mum to help her and when we lost her it felt as if the family crumbled. It took us all a while to get back to being a close family without her, and as we've since lost 2 siblings we realise it's important to stay close.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Are there any F1 races on in the US - maybe he was lost!
> So pleased you managed to seee your Mom and family and were able to lighten the mood.
> My Dad died over 30 years ago. We all rallied around Mum to help her and when we lost her it felt as if the family crumbled. It took us all a while to get back to being a close family without her, and as we've since lost 2 siblings we realise it's important to stay close.



Good morning all!

Good day Lyn,
I hope it’s going to be a gorgeous day for you. Here it is going to be in the 90s and very humid… ?
I won’t complain because that’s nothing compared to California and Oregon and out west…
I am having trouble breathing in this weather too? I am not an asthmatic or have any respiratory problems so I can’t understand why when I go outside I will be 5 mins and then I am huffing and puffing?
Like my lungs were filled with a thick fog?
What is that???

As for the race cars…
I think they might be having a “show” on in one of the hotels up here. They hold special events sometimes and lately I have heard mustangs, Chevelle’s and some chargers blowing their exhaust at night around 10pm?
But what I saw and heard on my way home was nooooo charger…but fun non the less.
?

I am so sorry for your losses, I know how you must feel. After awhile you start to not care if you talk to siblings all of the time.
Sometimes I think to myself….
Do I want to go to a place where all there is is fighting or bickering and be a referee?
Some days I’m not into it and just stay away.They are adults and SHOULD be able to handle it themselves…
But I must say, I do know how you feel.
We stay close when it’s “convenient”
(Holidays,birthdays,…)
But I guess that’s all I can expect .
People are or get busy..?

Well here’s to YOU having a Great day today from ME. ? ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. Back from my long weekend of kayaking in and about Maryland’s Smith Island in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay.

The garden & grass have taken off.

The Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are Happy


----------



## zolasmum

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Back from my long weekend of kayaking in and about Maryland’s Smith Island in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> The garden & grass have taken off.
> 
> The Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are Happy
> 
> View attachment 329101
> 
> View attachment 329100



That's lovely. We got Zola a hibiscus plant for his 21st birthday, as I have read a lot about tortoises loving them, but it will be a long time before it flowers, and it is only pinkish coloured. I will have to look out for one like yours, as I know he would prefer a red one - would it grow in dampish UK climate, I wonder?
Angie


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Thursday all! There are many traumatic events going on with my family and loved ones right now. So much so that I'm not going to write a depressing novel.. it’s hard to stay positive when it feels like the world keeps piling ? on top of you.. on that note, I am determined to be positive for everyone.. Just remember that tomorrow is never guaranteed. Cherish your loved ones and never take one day for granted. Things change in the blink of an eye. So…. Our camadrie here on the forum means a lot to me . I sincerely hope that each of you here has something really nice to smile about today.. and when it’s hard to think that way… Dig deep! I’ll go first ?


----------



## EllieMay

Oh yes… the fishing trip!! I’m leaving in the morning for the annual fishing trip.. may hire a guide this year to give my son a better experience with bigger fish… I am excited!


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> That's lovely. We got Zola a hibiscus plant for his 21st birthday, as I have read a lot about tortoises loving them, but it will be a long time before it flowers, and it is only pinkish coloured. I will have to look out for one like yours, as I know he would prefer a red one - would it grow in dampish UK climate, I wonder?
> Angie


I bought one about 4 years ago and although it has survived and grown. I'm yet to have any flowers. It's in a large pot so maybe it doesn't like being contained. It was only an Aldi plant though so maybe not the best. 
I also bought a grape vine from Aldi which is doing OK and had tiny grapes the last couple of years but Lola won't touch the leaves so it was a bit of a waste of time.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Happy Thursday all! There are many traumatic events going on with my family and loved ones right now. So much so that I'm not going to write a depressing novel.. it’s hard to stay positive when it feels like the world keeps piling ? on top of you.. on that note, I am determined to be positive for everyone.. Just remember that tomorrow is never guaranteed. Cherish your loved ones and never take one day for granted. Things change in the blink of an eye. So…. Our camadrie here on the forum means a lot to me . I sincerely hope that each of you here has something really nice to smile about today.. and when it’s hard to think that way… Dig deep! I’ll go first ?


You are so right and I'm so sorry your family is having a hard time - you know where we are if you need to let off steam.

Lola has made me smile a lot today, I put his playtunnel out and he spent a lot of time marching through it, around it and even under it. He looked surprised each time he emerged from it. Daft tort!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes… the fishing trip!! I’m leaving in the morning for the annual fishing trip.. may hire a guide this year to give my son a better experience with bigger fish… I am excited!


Have a great time and take lots of pics!!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Good day Lyn,
> I hope it’s going to be a gorgeous day for you. Here it is going to be in the 90s and very humid… ?
> I won’t complain because that’s nothing compared to California and Oregon and out west…
> I am having trouble breathing in this weather too? I am not an asthmatic or have any respiratory problems so I can’t understand why when I go outside I will be 5 mins and then I am huffing and puffing?
> Like my lungs were filled with a thick fog?
> What is that???


The world's weather is crazy! Just heard at least 40 people dead in Germany with many still missing after floods annihilated a village, part of Belgium, France and Netherlands also affected. So much rain wasn't expected and there's more on the way for them.  So very sorry for them.

Maybe it's like a smog affecting your breathing, try wearing your mask to see if that helps. I hope it eases for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Back from my long weekend of kayaking in and about Maryland’s Smith Island in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> The garden & grass have taken off.
> 
> The Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus are Happy
> 
> View attachment 329101
> 
> View attachment 329100


Welcome back - hope a good time was had by all.
That's a beautiful hibiscus!


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Happy Thursday all! There are many traumatic events going on with my family and loved ones right now. So much so that I'm not going to write a depressing novel.. it’s hard to stay positive when it feels like the world keeps piling ? on top of you.. on that note, I am determined to be positive for everyone.. Just remember that tomorrow is never guaranteed. Cherish your loved ones and never take one day for granted. Things change in the blink of an eye. So…. Our camadrie here on the forum means a lot to me . I sincerely hope that each of you here has something really nice to smile about today.. and when it’s hard to think that way… Dig deep! I’ll go first ?


----------



## CarolM

Hi there.
Hopefully this little message cheers you up. It has been a while since I came on here. 
Sending you some good vibes.


----------



## CarolM

It has been so long since I was here I have forgotten how to do it. 

Been so busy with work that haven't had the time or energy to come visit.

I will try and pop in tomorrow again.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It has been so long since I was here I have forgotten how to do it.
> 
> Been so busy with work that haven't had the time or energy to come visit.
> 
> I will try and pop in tomorrow


I'm kinda glad it was work because it also means you are well. I understand the being too tired to text even though you're sitting on your butt while you text.? Sometimes your brain gets tired too.??️


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I've spent the day in first an urgent care and then an ER. Joe has pneumonia but there's good news with that too. Instead of keeping him (which would have been horrible for him) they let me bring him home. The other good thing I learned is he doesn't have covid-19 again. For the first time today I heard from medical professionals that it's very rare for people to get it again after recovering from it. I was really afraid I had made a big mistake letting him return to some normal activities. He won't allow them to vaccinate him because of things he's seen online on his iPad. So it's a happy sad day ??


I am glad he’s allowed home. It’s a shame about the vaccine


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

It’s been a busy week with good news and not so good news.

The good news is that the rescue is back open. it wasn’t avian flu. It was something unpronounceable, far less serious and treatable.

We have been run of our feet still at the rescue.

Here in the UK, those of us with smart phones have an app. If someone we spent time with tests positive for covid, we get pinged by the app and told to self isolate. JoesDad woke up to the self isolation notice on Monday morning and he has to isolate until midnight on Saturday.

Tonight, I got pinged too. My isolation ends at midnight on Wednesday next week. The timing is really bad. I am supposed to be at the rescue at 7am tomorrow. They haven’t managed to fill my slot, so the staff will have to feed baby birds in my place which means they can’t do what they’re supposed to 

It’ set to be fine weather this weekend. I guess I will be doing lots of gardening. The planned birdwatching trip for Sunday is off now.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> I am glad he’s allowed home. It’s a shame about the vaccine


His iPad is so important to him because it's one of his ways of communicating to everyone. Something about texting and all that makes sense to him. Yet there's such a bad side to that online if you have someone with the abilities of an adult and the common sense of less then a 2 year old. So I was really glad to hear that it is very rare so far for people that have survived COVID-19 to get it again.


----------



## Lyn W

Carol!!!! 
So pleased to see you - welcome back!
How the devil are you?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been a busy week with good news and not so good news.
> 
> The good news is that the rescue is back open. it wasn’t avian flu. It was something unpronounceable, far less serious and treatable.
> 
> We have been run of our feet still at the rescue.
> 
> Here in the UK, those of us with smart phones have an app. If someone we spent time with tests positive for covid, we get pinged by the app and told to self isolate. JoesDad woke up to the self isolation notice on Monday morning and he has to isolate until midnight on Saturday.
> 
> Tonight, I got pinged too. My isolation ends at midnight on Wednesday next week. The timing is really bad. I am supposed to be at the rescue at 7am tomorrow. They haven’t managed to fill my slot, so the staff will have to feed baby birds in my place which means they can’t do what they’re supposed to
> 
> It’ set to be fine weather this weekend. I guess I will be doing lots of gardening. The planned birdwatching trip for Sunday is off now.


So glad the birds can be treated.
That app is driving everyone mad at the moment and causing chaos now everyone is able to get more back to normal and in closer proximity to others. I don't know what they'll decide to do about it - it's a difficult one. ?
Hope you stay well Linda.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> His iPad is so important to him because it's one of his ways of communicating to everyone. Something about texting and all that makes sense to him. Yet there's such a bad side to that online if you have someone with the abilities of an adult and the common sense of less then a 2 year old. So I was really glad to hear that it is very rare so far for people that have survived COVID-19 to get it again.


In the UK most serious hopsital cases now are younger people who thought they didn't need the jab. I'm not sure if they have enough evidence over here to say you can't get it again - hopefully not or maybe at least not as severely. My cousin's daughters are all intelligent girls and they won't have the jab either, I don't understand it myself, but it's their prerogative.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> I'm kinda glad it was work because it also means you are well. I understand the being too tired to text even though you're sitting on your butt while you text.? Sometimes your brain gets tired too.??️


My Brain has gone on strike, and I am constantly having to negotiate just a little more time please. Sometimes I win the negotiation Sometimes my brain says screw you lady, I am shutting down. Who knew it could be so very stubborn? 
How are all of you doing? (Forcing myself to take a break - part if my negotiating tactics with my brain. Hee hee hee)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
The heat is on over here with warnings about staying safe in the high temps. 
Lola is enjoying it, but Ill be staying in the cool.
Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Carol!!!!
> So pleased to see you - welcome back!
> How the devil are you?


Aahh, sometimes we forget that there are people out there that still like us. ?

I am surviving. Thank you for asking. Is Lola still ruling the roost?


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> It’s been a busy week with good news and not so good news.
> 
> The good news is that the rescue is back open. it wasn’t avian flu. It was something unpronounceable, far less serious and treatable.
> 
> We have been run of our feet still at the rescue.
> 
> Here in the UK, those of us with smart phones have an app. If someone we spent time with tests positive for covid, we get pinged by the app and told to self isolate. JoesDad woke up to the self isolation notice on Monday morning and he has to isolate until midnight on Saturday.
> 
> Tonight, I got pinged too. My isolation ends at midnight on Wednesday next week. The timing is really bad. I am supposed to be at the rescue at 7am tomorrow. They haven’t managed to fill my slot, so the staff will have to feed baby birds in my place which means they can’t do what they’re supposed to
> 
> It’ set to be fine weather this weekend. I guess I will be doing lots of gardening. The planned birdwatching trip for Sunday is off now.


Sorry to hear that. We have an app as well, but it has never pinged me even when I had covid. So I think our app does not work so well. But glad to see that both yourself and Joe's dad are fine.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> In the UK most serious hopsital cases now are younger people who thought they didn't need the jab. I'm not sure if they have enough evidence over here to say you can't get it again - hopefully not or maybe at least not as severely. My cousin's daughters are all intelligent girls and they won't have the jab either, I don't understand it myself, but it's their prerogative.


My husband and myself haven't decided if we want the jab either. For me, I don't trust the speed that was used to create it, and I very firmly believe that my birth day was set and my day of death is also set. So either way if I am supposed to go, then there is nothing I can do about it. And that being the case I am holding off on the vaccine for now. I may change my mind, but just haven't decided yet.


----------



## CarolM

Chat again when I can. Until later ... have an awesome Friday


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Aahh, sometimes we forget that there are people out there that still like us. ?
> 
> I am surviving. Thank you for asking. Is Lola still ruling the roost?


As long as you are well, that's the main thing. 
We have been worried about you and hoping everything was OK.
Lola is definitely still the boss!
It took a while to get him used to being a torotise again but now he enjoys being out basking and grazing in the sun - usually - he still likes his duvet days and room service occasionally!
How are your family, animals and birds?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Chat again when I can. Until later ... have an awesome Friday


You too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> The world's weather is crazy! Just heard at least 40 people dead in Germany with many still missing after floods annihilated a village, part of Belgium, France and Netherlands also affected. So much rain wasn't expected and there's more on the way for them.  So very sorry for them.
> 
> Maybe it's like a smog affecting your breathing, try wearing your mask to see if that helps. I hope it eases for you.


Looking back at earth history, with the ice ages, etc. it has always been my perception that "climate change" happened gradually, not all at once like it seems to be happening with today's earth.


----------



## Yvonne G

CarolM said:


> My husband and myself haven't decided if we want the jab either. For me, I don't trust the speed that was used to create it, and I very firmly believe that my birth day was set and my day of death is also set. So either way if I am supposed to go, then there is nothing I can do about it. And that being the case I am holding off on the vaccine for now. I may change my mind, but just haven't decided yet.


That's exactly how I feel. Here in the States it takes YEARS for the FDA to approve a new drug. I just don't trust the speed with which they got these drugs out. Plus, I'm 83 years old. I think I'll just wait it out.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The heat is on over here with warnings about staying safe in the high temps.
> Lola is enjoying it, but Ill be staying in the cool.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.



Good morning Lyn,

Happy Friday!! ?

Just curious…
What temp is it there?
I am wondering what you think is considered “Hot”? ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes… the fishing trip!! I’m leaving in the morning for the annual fishing trip.. may hire a guide this year to give my son a better experience with bigger fish… I am excited!



Catch those fish. Make memories….I still look forward ti catching a big one!


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> My husband and myself haven't decided if we want the jab either. For me, I don't trust the speed that was used to create it, and I very firmly believe that my birth day was set and my day of death is also set. So either way if I am supposed to go, then there is nothing I can do about it. And that being the case I am holding off on the vaccine for now. I may change my mind, but just haven't decided yet.



You should really bite the bullet, trust the body of science that developed, tested & deployed the vaccine. There are so many ppl contracting and dying from COVID….MOST are not vaccinated. Here in Maryland, COVID deaths were only found in unvaccinated folks last month.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> That's exactly how I feel. Here in the States it takes YEARS for the FDA to approve a new drug. I just don't trust the speed with which they got these drugs out. Plus, I'm 83 years old. I think I'll just wait it out.


You don't go into crowded places...ever...so you don't need to worry, I on the other hand, do go out in public... got vaccinated 2 months ago...and still wear a mask, practicing social distancing, and isolation. So in other words...that is how I have lived for the past 20 years. I love being alone. My lungs are badly damaged from TB, COPD, sleep apnea...and too much smoking, and because COVID presents as an Upper Respiratory Infection, it would be very bad for me. How long did it take to manufacture the polio vaccine? I remember standing in line to get a sugar cube in a white paper cup with a polio vaccine on it. We didn't protest we simply got in line. Your mother contracted polio then and was placed in an iron lung...
Simon can't figure out how to play with these, he's such a dummy...lol


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> You don't go into crowded places...ever...so you don't need to worry, I on the other hand, do go out in public... got vaccinated 2 months ago...and still wear a mask, practicing social distancing, and isolation. So in other words...that is how I have lived for the past 20 years. I love being alone. My lungs are badly damaged from TB, COPD, sleep apnea...and too much smoking, and because COVID presents as an Upper Respiratory Infection, it would be very bad for me. How long did it take to manufacture the polio vaccine? I remember standing in line to get a sugar cube in a white paper cup with a polio vaccine on it. We didn't protest we simply got in line. Your mother contracted polio then and was placed in an iron lung...
> Simon can't figure out how to play with these, he's such a dummy...lol
> View attachment 329140


Before Rusty died he and the little calico just LOVED playing in those cubes.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> In the UK most serious hopsital cases now are younger people who thought they didn't need the jab. I'm not sure if they have enough evidence over here to say you can't get it again - hopefully not or maybe at least not as severely. My cousin's daughters are all intelligent girls and they won't have the jab either, I don't understand it myself, but it's their prerogative.


I don't think anyone has that information because the virus is so new. But I was told by some health care professionals that it's very rare to get it again so far. Today I heard on the news also that several members of a sports team tested positive and had to cancel a game. A lot of those had been vaccinated. But I do think that people that are vaccinated get a less severe case when they get it. The question is can they give it to someone not vaccinated. And now there's another older virus going around also that can get really serious. That's due to everyone going nuts and not relying on the same preventive measures everyone got used to doing for COVID-19. I'll be wearing a mask in public for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> You don't go into crowded places...ever...so you don't need to worry, I on the other hand, do go out in public... got vaccinated 2 months ago...and still wear a mask, practicing social distancing, and isolation. So in other words...that is how I have lived for the past 20 years. I love being alone. My lungs are badly damaged from TB, COPD, sleep apnea...and too much smoking, and because COVID presents as an Upper Respiratory Infection, it would be very bad for me. How long did it take to manufacture the polio vaccine? I remember standing in line to get a sugar cube in a white paper cup with a polio vaccine on it. We didn't protest we simply got in line. Your mother contracted polio then and was placed in an iron lung...
> Simon can't figure out how to play with these, he's such a dummy...lol
> View attachment 329140


? I think you're doing the right thing by continuing to wear a mask. COVID-19 isn't the only serious virus out there. I don't mind wearing a cloth mask. They also help with seasonal allergies very well. This pandemic has done me kinda a great service for that reason. I couldn't use the medical masks because they make me sick. The cloth ones don't. I'll just wear one that matches my clothes ? cute kitty boot tay ?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Lyn,
> 
> Happy Friday!! ?
> 
> Just curious…
> What temp is it there?
> I am wondering what you think is considered “Hot”? ?


Today it's been 86F in my garden which is a sun trap but I think the average for the area is 78F.
Still cool by US standards considering what some areas across the pond have had to suffer.
Too hot for me anyway, and Lola ony wanted to go out this morning even though he has planty of shade. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I don't think anyone has that information because the virus is so new. But I was told by some health care professionals that it's very rare to get it again so far. Today I heard on the news also that several members of a sports team tested positive and had to cancel a game. A lot of those had been vaccinated. But I do think that people that are vaccinated get a less severe case when they get it. The question is can they give it to someone not vaccinated. And now there's another older virus going around also that can get really serious. That's due to everyone going nuts and not relying on the same preventive measures everyone got used to doing for COVID-19. I'll be wearing a mask in public for the rest of my life.


The cases and deaths from the Delta varient are rising drastically in the UK again. It is more tranmissible than other varienst so far, but it does seem to be the unvaccinated it's affecting the most.
There is a lot of suspicion about the jabs but they were passed so quickly because it was prioritised; they have far more advanced technologies now and a lot of wonderful volunteers who acted as human guninea pigs too - I don't think they get the recognition they deserve. 
It is down to individuals of course but as someone with asthma I personally I think any protection is better than none.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The cases and deaths from the Delta varient are rising drastically in the UK again. It is more tranmissible than other varienst so far, but it does seem to be the unvaccinated it's affecting the most.
> There is a lot of suspicion about the jabs but they were passed so quickly because it was prioritised; they have far more advanced technologies now and a lot of wonderful volunteers who acted as human guninea pigs too - I don't think they get the recognition they deserve.
> It is down to individuals of course but as someone with asthma I personally I think any protection is better than none.


It's going up drastically here also because of the delta varient. I actually don't have anything against vaccines. I've had the childhood vaccines such as polio, small pox, etc. But I've also had some really bad reactions to medications and had to live with the consequences because my doctor would say that's too rare or just blame me. Then not do anything to help me. I've actually been looking into the Johnson and Johnson because it's an old style vaccine not RNA. But until I'm sure I have a doctor that won't do that to me again I watch everything they give me. With COVID-19 going on my normal medical care is catch as catch can too so we'll see.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Aahh, sometimes we forget that there are people out there that still like us. ?
> 
> I am surviving. Thank you for asking. Is Lola still ruling the roost?


Do you actually know a tort that doesn't rule????


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> As long as you are well, that's the main thing.
> We have been worried about you and hoping everything was OK.
> Lola is definitely still the boss!
> It took a while to get him used to being a torotise again but now he enjoys being out basking and grazing in the sun - usually - he still likes his duvet days and room service occasionally!
> How are your family, animals and birds?


They are all good. Cathie was right my finches breed far too fast. I went from having 4 finches to having 13. Totally crazy. The tortoises are all doing well. No new babies. The cat and dog are both fine, and the lizards are living it up.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> They are all good. Cathie was right my finches breed far too fast. I went from having 4 finches to having 13. Totally crazy. The tortoises are all doing well. No new babies. The cat and dog are both fine, and the lizards are living it up.


Do you have the little ones like me? That look like little tiny parrots? Watch out it gets way worse. I think I wound up with about 50. But I really couldn't tell because they fly like hummingbirds. Don't make the mistake of building a bigger cage ? I still love the choir. I love their little laughing voices.?


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Do you actually know a tort that doesn't rule????


Very true.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> Do you have the little ones like me? That look like little tiny parrots? Watch out it gets way worse. I think I wound up with about 50. But I really couldn't tell because they fly like hummingbirds. Don't make the mistake of building a bigger cage ? I still love the choir. I love their little laughing voices.?


I have the little zebra finches. Let's see if I can find a pic. I don't want more. So will be taking the eggs out from now on.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I went from 1 to 25 birds. Lucky for me the local mom and pop pet shop bought the fledglings from me. Now I only have 10 and no breeding going on...oh...parakeets or budgies to your side of the pond lol


These are the parents. Daddy is a harlequin, Mamma is solid yellow, most of the babies were yellow with black splotches on the wings. Some were yellow and green


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> I have the little zebra finches. Let's see if I can find a pic. I don't want more. So will be taking the eggs out from now on.
> View attachment 329158
> View attachment 329157


That's what I have too. Yours look a little different but only because mine have more white, stripes and my boys have an orange patch on their cheeks. Yours are going to get mad because their favorite thing to do is make babies ?. And take care of them. But really I don't think it's all that good for them to breed out of control either. It depends on the type of cage too. If they are in an outside cage it's a real plus. They do stop at some point but because they are always looking for love they inbreed. Mine do their housekeeping while I'm cleaning their cage. It's funny. I use newspaper on the floor and they tear strips and put it in their little nests that I wove for them. While I'm cleaning, little strips of used newspaper are floating to the floor. So it takes a while to clean up ? I only have 3 left. They are possibly 12 years old. I'm not going to add any younger ones until these little guys pass. They look like grandpas and don't need all that.


----------



## JoesMum

It’s been warm here too. I did a lot of gardening today. My very large rosemary bush and even larger bay bush have been tamed again; the former isn’t allowed above the level of the lounge windowsill and the latter is allowed just above the (6’) fence. We have had so much rain that both were well overgrown. I have completely filled the garden waste wheelie bin with todays’ pruning.

As the wetsher was so warm, I took the opportunity to clean and disinfect all the bird feeders, my hedgehog feed station and the waterers. It’s good to be ablle to egt them clean and dry so quickl.

We have lots of baby birds in the garden all of a sudden.Blackbirds, robins, t!ts, nuthatches and a juvenile woodpecker accompanied by Mum


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Do you actually know a tort that doesn't rule????


Try telling that to the tortoise  ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s been warm here too. I did a lot of gardening today. My very large rosemary bush and even larger bay bush have been tamed again; the former isn’t allowed above the level of the lounge windowsill and the latter is allowed just above the (6’) fence. We have had so much rain that both were well overgrown. I have completely filled the garden waste wheelie bin with todays’ pruning.
> 
> As the wetsher was so warm, I took the opportunity to clean and disinfect all the bird feeders, my hedgehog feed station and the waterers. It’s good to be ablle to egt them clean and dry so quickl.
> 
> We have lots of baby birds in the garden all of a sudden.Blackbirds, robins, t!ts, nuthatches and a juvenile woodpecker accompanied by Mum


That's interesting about the Rosemary bush. Is it like the herb used for cooking? What a lovely day ? with YOUR birds.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Try telling that to the tortoise  ?


I gave that up when he told me what for about his pretty hidey hut.? My guy is a cowboy ?


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> Hi there.
> Hopefully this little message cheers you up. It has been a while since I came on here.
> Sending you some good vibes.


OHHHHHH IM SCREAMING IN JOY!!!
HI CAROL! I’m waving like a maniac ???


----------



## EllieMay

So far;-)


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> So far;-)
> View attachment 329171
> View attachment 329172
> View attachment 329173


Is that your daughter? Your son really does not look too happy holding that fish!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Is that your daughter? Your son really does not look too happy holding that fish!


He's doing that weird smile most kids do. Mine did it, my grandkids did it.. . . "Even educated fleas do it!"


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Today it's been 86F in my garden which is a sun trap but I think the average for the area is 78F.
> Still cool by US standards considering what some areas across the pond have had to suffer.
> Too hot for me anyway, and Lola ony wanted to go out this morning even though he has planty of shade. ?



86!????
Oh… that IS hot!
I stay inside if it reaches 75! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It's going up drastically here also because of the delta varient. I actually don't have anything against vaccines. I've had the childhood vaccines such as polio, small pox, etc. But I've also had some really bad reactions to medications and had to live with the consequences because my doctor would say that's too rare or just blame me. Then not do anything to help me. I've actually been looking into the Johnson and Johnson because it's an old style vaccine not RNA. But until I'm sure I have a doctor that won't do that to me again I watch everything they give me. With COVID-19 going on my normal medical care is catch as catch can too so we'll see.



Please look into the Johnson and Johnson vaccine!!!!! I heard it may cause blood clots!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> In the UK most serious hopsital cases now are younger people who thought they didn't need the jab. I'm not sure if they have enough evidence over here to say you can't get it again - hopefully not or maybe at least not as severely. My cousin's daughters are all intelligent girls and they won't have the jab either, I don't understand it myself, but it's their prerogative.


There's your answer: freedom to take or not take a vaccination still unapproved by governmental authorities.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> It's going up drastically here also because of the delta varient. I actually don't have anything against vaccines. I've had the childhood vaccines such as polio, small pox, etc. But I've also had some really bad reactions to medications and had to live with the consequences because my doctor would say that's too rare or just blame me. Then not do anything to help me. I've actually been looking into the Johnson and Johnson because it's an old style vaccine not RNA. But until I'm sure I have a doctor that won't do that to me again I watch everything they give me. With COVID-19 going on my normal medical care is catch as catch can too so we'll see.


You are smart. You've already had COVID. They don't vaccinate you for polio after you've had polio.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Is that your daughter? Your son really does not look too happy holding that fish!


That's a catfish. They have stingers that hurt & can slice your skin open just by flopping in your hand. Been there, done that


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting about the Rosemary bush. Is it like the herb used for cooking? What a lovely day ? with YOUR birds.?


Yes, it’s the herb rosemary. I planted it at the front where it gets a lot of heat and direct sun and it loves it. Like lavender, it gets leggy unless clipped regularly. It flowers very early too. We often have flowers on it late December and it will flower through to March/April. Bees love it. So do my neighbours; the bush is plenty large enough for them to help themselves when they want some. ?

The Bay is also the herb…I use the bay leaves when cooking. I planted it in my last house 30 years ago and then took chttings when we moved here on 1999. It’s now over 6ft high and about 4ft wide. Again it responds well to being clipped.

I have a small electric shears thanks goodness; it would be too big a job to do by hand.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> 86!????
> Oh… that IS hot!
> I stay inside if it reaches 75! ?


Today it’s due to reach 30C/95F where I live!


----------



## JoesMum

Jan A said:


> You are smart. You've already had COVID. They don't vaccinate you for polio after you've had polio.


The difference is that once you have had poliio you can’t catch it again. The mutations in covid are like flu. Catching it doesn’t provide immunity for life.

Even those vaccinated can catch covid, but it is less likely to put you in hospital if you have been vaccinated. Think of the covid shot as being like having a flu shot not like having a polio shot.

And the difference between flu and covid is severity. I know too many people badly affected by covid and it’s aftermath. A friend of my daughter’s, a nurse who we have known since she was 2, went down with it last Christmas and still isn’t fit to return to work full time. She had had the first (Pfizer) dose of vaccine, but not the second at the time.

Another friend has had both vaccines and went down with Covid a month ago. He still isn’t back at work, but at least he didn’t end up in hospital like his unvaccinated wife who is still there.

None of these 3 had pre-existing health conditions that might have made them susceptible to a bad reaction to Covid.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Today it’s due to reach 30C/95F where I live!


Same here, but it will be hotter than that in my garden - but I won't be spending any time outdoors today.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Please look into the Johnson and Johnson vaccine!!!!! I heard it may cause blood clots!


There was that issue with our jabs but the incidence was so low compared to the millions that had it successfully that while it was investigated it didn't affect the roll out. As with all meds there may be a small percentage of people who suffer side effects in different ways. I only had a day of mild flu like symptons after my first jab- nothing at all after the second, my nephew had a sore arm for a few days.
I could still get covid but hopefully because of the jabs. I won't end up hopsitalised being ventialted.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's already hot here but my electric fan is keeping the air circuated and cool in the house.
Lola is out and about soaking up some rays before it gets too hot. 
I've no plans other than to go looking for some juicy weeds for him. 
Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## CarolM

Yvonne G said:


> Looking back at earth history, with the ice ages, etc. it has always been my perception that "climate change" happened gradually, not all at once like it seems to be happening with today's earth.


Maybe the final stages were quicker ? Problem is the earth wasn't as full then, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's already hot here but my electric fan is keeping the air circuated and cool in the house.
> Lola is out and about soaking up some rays before it gets too hot.
> I've no plans other than to go looking for some juicy weeds for him.
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


Hope you have a good Saturday as well. I am cleaning house and getting shopping done. And then veggietating as much as I can before the new week starts again. Can you guys tell how much I like my weekends? Knowing my luck and because I am looking forward to my retirement I will probably peg when I go on retirement. ???


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> I went from 1 to 25 birds. Lucky for me the local mom and pop pet shop bought the fledglings from me. Now I only have 10 and no breeding going on...oh...parakeets or budgies to your side of the pond lol
> View attachment 329160
> 
> These are the parents. Daddy is a harlequin, Mamma is solid yellow, most of the babies were yellow with black splotches on the wings. Some were yellow and green
> View attachment 329161


Love those. My neighbor breeds them and has some stunning colors.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> That's what I have too. Yours look a little different but only because mine have more white, stripes and my boys have an orange patch on their cheeks. Yours are going to get mad because their favorite thing to do is make babies ?. And take care of them. But really I don't think it's all that good for them to breed out of control either. It depends on the type of cage too. If they are in an outside cage it's a real plus. They do stop at some point but because they are always looking for love they inbreed. Mine do their housekeeping while I'm cleaning their cage. It's funny. I use newspaper on the floor and they tear strips and put it in their little nests that I wove for them. While I'm cleaning, little strips of used newspaper are floating to the floor. So it takes a while to clean up ? I only have 3 left. They are possibly 12 years old. I'm not going to add any younger ones until these little guys pass. They look like grandpas and don't need all that.


Oh sweet. No mine fly around me all the time. When they eventually came out of their nests they had black beaks and legs as they mature it slowly turns orange. They are in a 3m outside cage so lots of room. I throw dried grass in for them and they love making their own little nests. They weren't happy with mine. Picky little things. ? The females only have the striped tail but my males have either black and white dots on their wings and there is one which has brown mixed in with the black and white dots.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> It’s been warm here too. I did a lot of gardening today. My very large rosemary bush and even larger bay bush have been tamed again; the former isn’t allowed above the level of the lounge windowsill and the latter is allowed just above the (6’) fence. We have had so much rain that both were well overgrown. I have completely filled the garden waste wheelie bin with todays’ pruning.
> 
> As the wetsher was so warm, I took the opportunity to clean and disinfect all the bird feeders, my hedgehog feed station and the waterers. It’s good to be ablle to egt them clean and dry so quickl.
> 
> We have lots of baby birds in the garden all of a sudden.Blackbirds, robins, t!ts, nuthatches and a juvenile woodpecker accompanied by Mum


It is nice to be busy in the garden. I love my garden.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> OHHHHHH IM SCREAMING IN JOY!!!
> HI CAROL! I’m waving like a maniac ???


CAN YOU SEE ME WAVING BACK. !! WHOOP WHOOP.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> So far;-)
> View attachment 329171
> View attachment 329172
> View attachment 329173


Looks like everyone is having fun. And all are healthy.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Is that your daughter? Your son really does not look too happy holding that fish!


Yes mam, that’s Ally. She has been my daughter since she was 4 yrs old. She’s 14 now ?.. Jayden was really excited about that fish but it was a learning experience for him on holding it all by himself. It was a Gafttop just over the legal limit for keeping

my husband surprised us and came along for a couple days also.. he caught a pretty big gar last night.. it was quite an ordeal since he was fishing off the deck a good 20ft above the water ?. It was exciting for all of us though and we were actually able to bring it in.. took some pictures and released it.


----------



## EllieMay

Sunset over the gulf;~}


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Yes mam, that’s Ally. She has been my daughter since she was 4 yrs old. She’s 14 now ?.. Jayden was really excited about that fish but it was a learning experience for him on holding it all by himself. It was a Gafttop just over the legal limit for keeping
> 
> my husband surprised us and came along for a couple days also.. he caught a pretty big gar last night.. it was quite an ordeal since he was fishing off the deck a good 20ft above the water ?. It was exciting for all of us though and we were actually able to bring it in.. took some pictures and released it.
> View attachment 329219


The heck with fish...the area for Texas is really pretty. When I was truckin I hit 4 deer in my career, all of them in Texas. I will admit to driving mostly at night...as it takes soooo long to drive anywhere in Texass. I did enjoy going S on the 285 in the day tho and seeing all the ho houses and some had girls in bikini and thong bottoms, without tops laying on car hoods getting sun...my favorite delivery was to McAllen...truck stop in Edinburg...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Sunset over the gulf;~}
> View attachment 329220


So impressive


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Sunset over the gulf;~}
> View attachment 329220


How do you make such a large photo? I thought 'full image was what I am using. The sunset that big is beautiful...but can you imagine Mary Knobbins face that big???Look Out Maryzilla lolololol


----------



## JoesMum

So here are some photos of my garden in summer.

First up the pond now has lots of plants to see. The Water Lily has 2 flowers in bud. Hopefully they’ll get to open before it rains again ??



The border next to the pond has a colourful mixture in it. 



This corner was the spot where nothing grew due to a monster pine tree next door. It’s now a mass of flowers, especially wild thyme which I use in cooking.



Pulled back a bit. There‘s an obelisk thing you can just make out.Last winter I planted a honeysuckle which is very small this year and also a rambling rose which isn’t showing much sign of rambling yet (I hope they sold me the right thing!) Some of the grass has stayed long after NoMow May; it will be cut towards the end of August. The Bay is on the extreme right.



And round the front, this is the Rosemary after it’s trim (next to a Hebe). We don’t exactly have a front garden, just this patch which has to have drought tolerant plants in it because it gets so hot there.


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> How do you make such a large photo? I thought 'full image was what I am using. The sunset that big is beautiful...but can you imagine Mary Knobbins face that big???Look Out Maryzilla lolololol


Tap on Insert on the picture thumbnail










Then tap on Full Image


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> How do you make such a large photo? I thought 'full image was what I am using. The sunset that big is beautiful...but can you imagine Mary Knobbins face that big???Look Out Maryzilla lolololol


There are lots of deer in East Tx where I live.. I’m in south Tx now and I don’t know much about the wild life.. the people here are really friendly though. The beaches are getting pretty populated but the ocean is not pretty here.. the water is nasty.. definitly more of a fishing area.. although I will take the kids across to the swimming beach anyway.. the waters are loaded with crabs and jellyfish so it’s a little risky.. I did catch a large blue crab this morning…

and to answer your question about the photo… I have no idea ???


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> So here are some photos of my garden in summer.
> 
> First up the pond now has lots of plants to see. The Water Lily has 2 flowers in bud. Hopefully they’ll get to open before it rains again ??
> View attachment 329223
> 
> 
> The border next to the pond has a colourful mixture in it.
> View attachment 329228
> 
> 
> This corner was the spot where nothing grew due to a monster pine tree next door. It’s now a mass of flowers, especially wild thyme which I use in cooking.
> View attachment 329225
> 
> 
> Pulled back a bit. There‘s an obelisk thing you can just make out.Last winter I planted a honeysuckle which is very small this year and also a rambling rose which isn’t showing much sign of rambling yet (I hope they sold me the right thing!) Some of the grass has stayed long after NoMow May; it will be cut towards the end of August. The Bay is on the extreme right.
> View attachment 329224
> 
> 
> And round the front, this is the Rosemary after it’s trim (next to a Hebe). We don’t exactly have a front garden, just this patch which has to have drought tolerant plants in it because it gets so hot there.
> View attachment 329226


What a lovely garden.


----------



## CarolM

So I am currently looking after my neighbour's animals because they are on holiday in the Kruger. They have sent me some lovely pictures. Let's see if I can upload some for you.


----------



## CarolM

CarolM said:


> So I am currently looking after my neighbour's animals because they are on holiday in the Kruger. They have sent me some lovely pictures. Let's see if I can upload some for you.
> View attachment 329245
> View attachment 329246
> View attachment 329245
> View attachment 329246
> View attachment 329247
> View attachment 329248
> View attachment 329249
> View attachment 329250
> View attachment 329251
> View attachment 329252
> View attachment 329253
> View attachment 329254
> View attachment 329255


Oops sorry I posted two pictures twice by accident.


----------



## CarolM




----------



## CarolM

Have a great day everyone. And enjoy the pics.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Today it’s due to reach 30C/95F where I live!



How is that even possible?
I don’t think I have ever heard of it getting hotter than 80degrees in England?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> There was that issue with our jabs but the incidence was so low compared to the millions that had it successfully that while it was investigated it didn't affect the roll out. As with all meds there may be a small percentage of people who suffer side effects in different ways. I only had a day of mild flu like symptons after my first jab- nothing at all after the second, my nephew had a sore arm for a few days.
> I could still get covid but hopefully because of the jabs. I won't end up hopsitalised being ventialted.



Yes, I agree. I got both jabs and was really sick for four days each time. It all depends on your immune system. I am not a person with any lung problems or breathing issues amd I still got very sick. But not hospitalized..
I think I just mentioned that so in case she has lung or breathing issues she knows about what I had heard. 
I am still glad I got jabbed but I can see why some people don’t want it.
But before all this Covid stuff I never had a flu shot until the year before Covid hit. That October before Covid started I got the flu shot and somehow survived getting sick in all kinds of ways and I was so grateful for getting that flu shot. So that’s why I ended up deciding to get the Covid shots. If it would keep me from being hospitalized, I would take the chance….


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Yes mam, that’s Ally. She has been my daughter since she was 4 yrs old. She’s 14 now ?.. Jayden was really excited about that fish but it was a learning experience for him on holding it all by himself. It was a Gafttop just over the legal limit for keeping
> 
> my husband surprised us and came along for a couple days also.. he caught a pretty big gar last night.. it was quite an ordeal since he was fishing off the deck a good 20ft above the water ?. It was exciting for all of us though and we were actually able to bring it in.. took some pictures and released it.
> View attachment 329219



Holy Cowabunga!!!!
Now THATS a FISH!!!!!
Wow!!!!!
?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> Oops sorry I posted two pictures twice by accident.


Two giraffes are better than none! We holidayed in Kruger many years ago and it was brilliant


----------



## Chefdenoel10

CarolM said:


> So I am currently looking after my neighbour's animals because they are on holiday in the Kruger. They have sent me some lovely pictures. Let's see if I can upload some for you.
> View attachment 329245
> View attachment 329246
> View attachment 329245
> View attachment 329246
> View attachment 329247
> View attachment 329248
> View attachment 329249
> View attachment 329250
> View attachment 329251
> View attachment 329252
> View attachment 329253
> View attachment 329254
> View attachment 329255



Gorgeous!
I simply LOOOOVE the little elephant ?! ?
Hey Carol!!!!
Did you get my fireworks?
They were going off behind EllieMays waving hands ?! 
We have all missed you!
Glad your ok and back (for a little bit)
Keep resting though as you can get over excited and do too much and end up sick again..


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> View attachment 329256
> View attachment 329257
> View attachment 329258
> View attachment 329259
> View attachment 329260


Ooh a Ground Hornbill. We saw a parents trying to feed a small snake to it’s baby. The youngster was like “You expect me to eat that?! No way!” It was hilarious


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How is that even possible?
> I don’t think I have ever heard of it getting hotter than 80degrees in England?


Wrong. We do get temperatures 95-100 F most summers in the south. Not for long usually, a couple of weeks, but it does happen most years.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> So I am currently looking after my neighbour's animals because they are on holiday in the Kruger. They have sent me some lovely pictures. Let's see if I can upload some for you.
> View attachment 329245
> View attachment 329246
> View attachment 329245
> View attachment 329246
> View attachment 329247
> View attachment 329248
> View attachment 329249
> View attachment 329250
> View attachment 329251
> View attachment 329252
> View attachment 329253
> View attachment 329254
> View attachment 329255


I want to go on their Holiday!!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Yes, it’s the herb rosemary. I planted it at the front where it gets a lot of heat and direct sun and it loves it. Like lavender, it gets leggy unless clipped regularly. It flowers very early too. We often have flowers on it late December and it will flower through to March/April. Bees love it. So do my neighbours; the bush is plenty large enough for them to help themselves when they want some. ?
> 
> The Bay is also the herb…I use the bay leaves when cooking. I planted it in my last house 30 years ago and then took chttings when we moved here on 1999. It’s now over 6ft high and about 4ft wide. Again it responds well to being clipped.
> 
> I have a small electric shears thanks goodness; it would be too big a job to do by hand.


Today on the dream team Saturday morning programs there was a spot on Hope in the Wild. It was about the Folly Wildlife Rescue in western Kent. It was good. It's so neat that the UK allows people to rehabilitate and rescue wildlife without a license. I feel if people care enough to do that service they should never be hampered by government regulations.? but only encouraged.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Two giraffes are better than none! We holidayed in Kruger many years ago and it was brilliant


I have actually never been and would love to go. Stephen my husband does not want to go.


----------



## CarolM

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I simply LOOOOVE the little elephant ?! ?
> Hey Carol!!!!
> Did you get my fireworks?
> They were going off behind EllieMays waving hands ?!
> We have all missed you!
> Glad your ok and back (for a little bit)
> Keep resting though as you can get over excited and do too much and end up sick again..


No I am sorry I did not see them. My phone sometimes skips messages for some reason. I will have to go look for them.


----------



## CarolM

JoesMum said:


> Ooh a Ground Hornbill. We saw a parents trying to feed a small snake to it’s baby. The youngster was like “You expect me to eat that?! No way!” It was hilarious


That is a picture that I would have liked to see.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> I want to go on their Holiday!!!


Yeah me too. ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Today on the dream team Saturday morning programs there was a spot on Hope in the Wild. It was about the Folly Wildlife Rescue in western Kent. It was good. It's so neat that the UK allows people to rehabilitate and rescue wildlife without a license. I feel if people care enough to do that service they should never be hampered by government regulations.? but only encouraged.


That’s my rescue! That’s amazing!!! It didn’t feature me talking about hedgehogs did it?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> 86!????
> Oh… that IS hot!
> I stay inside if it reaches 75! ?


If my house gets down to 75 f I turn the furnace on.? It is a good way to get rid of visitors too ? but really I just get too cold ?


----------



## JoesMum

CarolM said:


> That is a picture that I would have liked to see.


Somewhere on old technology we have it. If I ever find it, I will share the pictures


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Please look into the Johnson and Johnson vaccine!!!!! I heard it may cause blood clots!


I heard that too but still if I have a doctor that will actually pay attention to me when I say something isn't right, that is the one I'll get. I just don't trust them much to do that with me.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> That’s my rescue! That’s amazing!!! It didn’t feature me talking about hedgehogs did it?


It may have because hedgehogs were featured in it? That is so cool. I was wondering if it was. See I got to see you or at least your rescue after all.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Today on the dream team Saturday morning programs there was a spot on Hope in the Wild. It was about the Folly Wildlife Rescue in western Kent. It was good. It's so neat that the UK allows people to rehabilitate and rescue wildlife without a license. I feel if people care enough to do that service they should never be hampered by government regulations.? but only encouraged.



I CANT BELIEVE YOU SAW IT TOO!!!!
I was gonna come on here later and say the exact same thing!!!!!
I watched the whole thing like a proud mother that my friend was a worker there!

I sooo agree!
I love that anyone can look after wild life!
Problem is …. My house would be filled to the brim with all kinds of birds,deer, hedgehogs, and an occasional goat.
(That I’d “find” in someone’s back yard) ?


----------



## Cathie G

I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time on my new phone. This one is Joe's painting for us.and especially Yavonne ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time on my new phone. This one is Joe's painting for us.and especially Yavonne ?
> View attachment 329281



How gorgeous!!!
That is beautiful!! 
He is soooo talented!
I could never do such a beautiful painting.
I am all thumbs … and they don’t work?

GREAT JOB JOE!!!! ????????
Yvonne is gonna LOVE it!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I CANT BELIEVE YOU SAW IT TOO!!!!
> I was gonna come on here later and say the exact same thing!!!!!
> I watched the whole thing like a proud mother that my friend was a worker there!
> 
> I sooo agree!
> I love that anyone can look after wild life!
> Problem is …. My house would be filled to the brim with all kinds of birds,deer, hedgehogs, and an occasional goat.
> (That I’d “find” in someone’s back yard) ?


Doesn't it just go to show you we're all on the same wavelength somehow. What's crazy is we can be discussing something here and my son will walk in and start discussing the same subject. He's not even a member. That has happened many times. I know what you mean about all the critters ? I try by just helping the wildlife that live here. If a baby crow ever needs help though I'm going to be too tempted


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How gorgeous!!!
> That is beautiful!!
> He is soooo talented!
> I could never do such a beautiful painting.
> I am all thumbs … and they don’t work?
> 
> GREAT JOB JOE!!!! ????????
> Yvonne is gonna LOVE it!


Well Joe just got cheered up ? I'm going to have to find a spot for it on the wall. I think that one's going to be a favorite so far of his tortoise and hare pics.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time on my new phone. This one is Joe's painting for us.and especially Yavonne ?
> View attachment 329281


Wow, that didn't take him long at all. He's got a damn good eye for detail. Makes me want to go to the fair too. 

Thanks, Joe! !!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, that didn't take him long at all. He's got a damn good eye for detail. Makes me want to go to the fair too.
> 
> Thanks, Joe! !!


I don't know where in that pee picking brain of his that he came up with that one? but it's cute. He has his own take on life.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Doesn't it just go to show you we're all on the same wavelength somehow. What's crazy is we can be discussing something here and my son will walk in and start discussing the same subject. He's not even a member. That has happened many times. I know what you mean about all the critters ? I try by just helping the wildlife that live here. If a baby crow ever needs help though I'm going to be too tempted



I am helping a little bird that seems to be asking me for something? Or telling me something? He comes every day and yaps at me!? When I look at him it looks like his mouth stays open? Never closes. Even when he is done talking. Does that mean something? Thirst? Hunger? Gonna bite me? He won’t come inside but I wouldn't know what to do if he did?
So for now, I am giving him water and food.
He may be dehydrated?
I know when dogs pant they need water because they don’t sweat.. but birds?
I’ll take your advice (if ya have some?) ?


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I CANT BELIEVE YOU SAW IT TOO!!!!
> I was gonna come on here later and say the exact same thing!!!!!
> I watched the whole thing like a proud mother that my friend was a worker there!
> 
> I sooo agree!
> I love that anyone can look after wild life!
> Problem is …. My house would be filled to the brim with all kinds of birds,deer, hedgehogs, and an occasional goat.
> (That I’d “find” in someone’s back yard) ?


We do have to be licensed to handle certain animals. It’s not quite an “anyone can do it” set up. And we have a fully equipped vet room with secure meds cupboard, x ray equipment, anaesthesia equipment, etc. We don’t just make it up as we go along


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time on my new phone. This one is Joe's painting for us.and especially Yavonne ?
> View attachment 329281


Oh thank you Joe. I love it ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> Doesn't it just go to show you we're all on the same wavelength somehow. What's crazy is we can be discussing something here and my son will walk in and start discussing the same subject. He's not even a member. That has happened many times. I know what you mean about all the critters ? I try by just helping the wildlife that live here. If a baby crow ever needs help though I'm going to be too tempted


I am starting to wonder if this is an older programme from the early days when Annette ran Folly in her garden before the hospital was built? She had loads of sheds and they were all over the house. I wasn’t involved then.

The tv company has sent me a link to download the programme I was in. I am hoping I can edit the video to just show the Folly bit to show you. I will see what I can do.


----------



## JoesMum

OK, here you go... This is my 3 minutes of tv fame


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QEJvperpQ7sIRHn3OHyieE0gp7UIogOq/view?usp=sharing



Hopefully the link works !


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time on my new phone. This one is Joe's painting for us.and especially Yavonne ?
> View attachment 329281


Wonderful. I especially like the doubtful and suspicious expression in the tortoise's eye ! ! And its claws.
Angie


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> So here are some photos of my garden in summer.
> 
> First up the pond now has lots of plants to see. The Water Lily has 2 flowers in bud. Hopefully they’ll get to open before it rains again ??
> View attachment 329223
> 
> 
> The border next to the pond has a colourful mixture in it.
> View attachment 329228
> 
> 
> This corner was the spot where nothing grew due to a monster pine tree next door. It’s now a mass of flowers, especially wild thyme which I use in cooking.
> View attachment 329225
> 
> 
> Pulled back a bit. There‘s an obelisk thing you can just make out.Last winter I planted a honeysuckle which is very small this year and also a rambling rose which isn’t showing much sign of rambling yet (I hope they sold me the right thing!) Some of the grass has stayed long after NoMow May; it will be cut towards the end of August. The Bay is on the extreme right.
> View attachment 329224
> 
> 
> And round the front, this is the Rosemary after it’s trim (next to a Hebe). We don’t exactly have a front garden, just this patch which has to have drought tolerant plants in it because it gets so hot there.
> View attachment 329226


Lovely -very wildlife friendly!!


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> View attachment 329256
> View attachment 329257
> View attachment 329258
> View attachment 329259
> View attachment 329260


Lovely pics!
I was hoping to get to Kruger when I was in SA many years ago but we ran out of time.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time on my new phone. This one is Joe's painting for us.and especially Yavonne ?
> View attachment 329281


Brilliant!
Joe is so talented, maybe he should send some to a greeting card company and get paid for his work.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a scorcher here!
Lola has been out and had a soak in his outdoor tub, but I think it was too hot for him so he's in come back inside now. 
Definitely too hot for me so I'll be staying in again. 
Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try to post a picture for the first time on my new phone. This one is Joe's painting for us.and especially Yavonne ?
> View attachment 329281


I LOVE HIS PAINTINGS. Thank you Joe!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am helping a little bird that seems to be asking me for something? Or telling me something? He comes every day and yaps at me!? When I look at him it looks like his mouth stays open? Never closes. Even when he is done talking. Does that mean something? Thirst? Hunger? Gonna bite me? He won’t come inside but I wouldn't know what to do if he did?
> So for now, I am giving him water and food.
> He may be dehydrated?
> I know when dogs pant they need water because they don’t sweat.. but birds?
> I’ll take your advice (if ya have some?) ?


What kind of bird is it?


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> OK, here you go... This is my 3 minutes of tv fame
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QEJvperpQ7sIRHn3OHyieE0gp7UIogOq/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the link works !


It tells me "Access Denied." I guess I need a Google account to view it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> How do you make such a large photo? I thought 'full image was what I am using. The sunset that big is beautiful...but can you imagine Mary Knobbins face that big???Look Out Maryzilla lolololol


Marzilla


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> It tells me "Access Denied." I guess I need a Google account to view it.



I saw that message as well. It says to rquest access.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> It tells me "Access Denied." I guess I need a Google account to view it.


 It’s supposed to be accessible with the link. I will revert to plan B


----------



## JoesMum

Needs must. This should work


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> It’s supposed to be accessible with the link. I will revert to plan B


No, let's wait and see. I've "requested access" and they say they'll send me an email letting me know if it's ok to share


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I saw that message as well. It says to rquest access.
> 
> View attachment 329313


Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Needs must. This should work


Aw. . . thank you, Linda. Our very own "star"!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Brilliant!
> Joe is so talented, maybe he should send some to a greeting card company and get paid for his work.


He sells art and products from them on a regular basis. It's hard to get him to understand the concept that he could sell a lot through his own business featuring his art. We've tried. He is working part time at a McDonald's because he wants to work for a paycheck. It's the old saying that you can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> OK, here you go... This is my 3 minutes of tv fame
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QEJvperpQ7sIRHn3OHyieE0gp7UIogOq/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the link works !


I had to request access through an email to the owner. Whatever that means. And also grant access to my contacts which I did.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Needs must. This should work


Wonderful ????.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am helping a little bird that seems to be asking me for something? Or telling me something? He comes every day and yaps at me!? When I look at him it looks like his mouth stays open? Never closes. Even when he is done talking. Does that mean something? Thirst? Hunger? Gonna bite me? He won’t come inside but I wouldn't know what to do if he did?
> So for now, I am giving him water and food.
> He may be dehydrated?
> I know when dogs pant they need water because they don’t sweat.. but birds?
> I’ll take your advice (if ya have some?) ?


I don't know what that means. I've always seen birds do that too but I'm not sure why. I'm thinking it's a way to cool off. But if you maybe have a shallow dish of water for a bath out too. I keep terracotta plant saucers out plus a hanging bird bath for water. I think he talks to you because you're helping with food and water. I've had young sparrows get so comfortable they would take food from my hand. I just worry that I'll make them too tame so I quit doing that if they are healthy.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> We do have to be licensed to handle certain animals. It’s not quite an “anyone can do it” set up. And we have a fully equipped vet room with secure meds cupboard, x ray equipment, anaesthesia equipment, etc. We don’t just make it up as we go along



I am so sorry JoesMum that you thought I was talking about your place of business!!
Noooo!!!!
On the video a man said that in England people are allowed to take care of wild life in their own back yards. That if they see an injured animal they are allowed to care for it themselves. Over here in the states I guess you need to be “licensed” to care for … say a deer or an owl..?
I meant no disrespect to YOUR facility!!!
I know you have a doctors office type of building where there are many very helpful and needful machines. 
You and your team are one in a million for the work you have accomplished.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> What kind of bird is it?



I WISH I knew..
Maybe I could describe it or try to get a picture.? I would love to get an answer.
There are actually two now.
One is small and a weird colored light brown (like a paper bag) and his song is like a symphony! It’s gorgeous but looonnggg.
The other is I think black on top and a white under belly? He just chirps but a lot! And his mouth stays open when he is quiet?
Sick? Dehydrated? 
I will try my best to get a picture ASAP.
If anyone would know what kind of birds these are, it would be you guys.??
I looked up NJ birds but I didn’t see these ones…


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I WISH I knew..
> Maybe I could describe it or try to get a picture.? I would love to get an answer.
> There are actually two now.
> One is small and a weird colored light brown (like a paper bag) and his song is like a symphony! It’s gorgeous but looonnggg.
> The other is I think black on top and a white under belly? He just chirps but a lot! And his mouth stays open when he is quiet?
> Sick? Dehydrated?
> I will try my best to get a picture ASAP.
> If anyone would know what kind of birds these are, it would be you guys.??
> I looked up NJ birds but I didn’t see these ones…


I don’t know if it works in the USA, but I have an app called BirdNet on my phone. You let it listen to the bird call, select a portion of what is recorded and press the Analyse button. It’s really good at identifying what is making the sound.

A little phone video posted on here might help me to work out what’s going on too


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Needs must. This should work



THIS IS WONDERFUL!!!
It is NOT what I saw on Saturday….
TOTALLY DIFFERENT VIDEO..
Thanks for sharing that. ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I don’t know if it works in the USA, but I have an app called BirdNet on my phone. You let it listen to the bird call, select a portion of what is recorded and press the Analyse button. It’s really good at identifying what is making the sound.
> 
> A little phone video posted on here might help me to work out what’s going on too



Thank you!
I will try that tonight and tomorrow!!
I will see if we get that app right now.
Thank you again! ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> We do have to be licensed to handle certain animals. It’s not quite an “anyone can do it” set up. And we have a fully equipped vet room with secure meds cupboard, x ray equipment, anaesthesia equipment, etc. We don’t just make it up as we go along


It's good that people need to be licensed to handle certain animals but it still looks like the UK supports the people that want to in a different way. I'm rooting for the one you volunteer at because it's obvious that they know what they are doing.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> He sells art and products from them on a regular basis. It's hard to get him to understand the concept that he could sell a lot through his own business featuring his art. We've tried. He is working part time at a McDonald's because he wants to work for a paycheck. It's the old saying that you can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink.?


Somehow your brother gets the pride of work thru earning a paycheck. We've had employees just like Joe, functioning with some oversight from parents or siblings but proud of going to work. The stories I could tell you about Harry!! It's just a little hard for them to go outside their comfort zone. And Gawd are they stubborn. 

Tell Joe I absolutely loved his artwork!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hey guys I'm so sorry I haven't been around. I've have alot of personal issues I'm having to work through right now im so sorry. 
Miss you guys 
Just alot going on ??


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all,
Feels hotter than hell here today! 
I've been out and about and even with the windows open at 50 mph the car thermometer read 39C - thats about 102F!!
It was like an oven but I didn't stay in it long enough to get fully cooked.
Of course the A/C isn't working - every year I intend to get it refilled, but then the temps drop again and I forget about it. That'll teach me for putting it off. 
Lola's been out but didn't stay long, 
Hope you are all having a pleasant Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey guys I'm so sorry I haven't been around. I've have alot of personal issues I'm having to work through right now im so sorry.
> Miss you guys
> Just alot going on ??


Sorry to hear about your troubles and hope all is resolved soon.
You know where we are if you need to chat.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles and hope all is resolved soon.
> You know where we are if you need to chat.


I know and I appreciate it. Just alot I'm trying to wrap my head around too.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Oh my days the site has changed so much. Struggling to find my way around now haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all,
> Feels hotter than hell here today!
> I've been out and about and even with the windows open at 50 mph the car thermometer read 39C - thats about 102F!!
> It was like an oven but I didn't stay in it long enough to get fully cooked.
> Of course the A/C isn't working - every year I intend to get it refilled, but then the temps drop again and I forget about it. That'll teach me for putting it off.
> Lola's been out but didn't stay long,
> Hope you are all having a pleasant Monday.



Good morning Lyn 
Here’s a trick I learned from working in the kitchens..
Try to put a bowl of ice water or cold water behind a fan and let the cold air get sucked through the fan to cool you off.
It’s worth a try if you have no air conditioning in 102degrees.
You can get sick with heat that hot.
Please take care of you and the animals!

Do not do much at all!!!! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Hey guys I'm so sorry I haven't been around. I've have alot of personal issues I'm having to work through right now im so sorry.
> Miss you guys
> Just alot going on ??


Don't worry about it. We're always glad to hear from you, no matter when!

I'm curious. I see you've added "Rosa" to your username. I had your name down as "Kat." Which is it?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Lyn
> Here’s a trick I learned from working in the kitchens..
> Try to put a bowl of ice water or cold water behind a fan and let the cold air get sucked through the fan to cool you off.
> It’s worth a try if you have no air conditioning in 102degrees.
> You can get sick with heat that hot.
> Please take care of you and the animals!
> 
> Do not do much at all!!!! ?


Thanks, I'll definitely try that but it is a bit cooler in my house. I've not been out in the garden much today because it's such a sun trap and even in the shade of the trees it's uncomfortable.
We just aren't used to these temps and an extreme heat warning has been issued for Wales for the first time ever today.
I can easily do as little as possible, everything is an effort in the heat.
Lola has been in and out and thankfully I looked out shortly after he went out and saw him struggling on his back!? I think he must have tried to climb up the edge of the path which is about 4 inches high. I don't know why as he couldn't go anywhere even if he'd succeeded. But then why do torts do anything??‍
More adaptations needed!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Greetings all. A bit cooler here in Maryland this morning, less humid
too.

Our figs are producing & ripening.

Hardy Chicago Figs, Maryland July 2021


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Somehow your brother gets the pride of work thru earning a paycheck. We've had employees just like Joe, functioning with some oversight from parents or siblings but proud of going to work. The stories I could tell you about Harry!! It's just a little hard for them to go outside their comfort zone. And Gawd are they stubborn.
> 
> Tell Joe I absolutely loved his artwork!!


He is so loving everybody's compliments ? I think he has to be stubborn to cope with everything. So I try to just help him be Joe as much as possible.? Sometimes I have to put my foot down and I don't enjoy it but it's sometimes necessary.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you!
> I will try that tonight and tomorrow!!
> I will see if we get that app right now.
> Thank you again! ?


I found it on Google play for Android, did you? I might try it out too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

For all those CDR Meerkats prowling about In the West with the fires & such.


----------



## Maro2Bear

As a treat for selling our Rehab house, wifey ordered some fancy woodblanks so I can turn some special bowls to remember the big day.
These 6x6x3 inch blanks should look interesting when finished.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> As a treat for selling our Rehab house, wifey ordered some fancy woodblanks so I can turn some special bowls to remember the big day.
> These 6x6x3 inch blanks should look interesting when finished.
> 
> View attachment 329373


Canny wait to see how that turns out! Is that mohagany & Cedar??


----------



## EllieMay

Finally home from the long weekend.. i think it brought me a bit of peace and maybe just a little closure.. everyone else really had a good time as well. I never do as well with the pictures as most of you do but I got a couple.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Finally home from the long weekend.. i think it brought me a bit of peace and maybe just a little closure.. everyone else really had a good time as well. I never do as well with the pictures as most of you do but I got a couple.
> View attachment 329377
> View attachment 329378
> View attachment 329379


You're so wrong about that. Your pictures are beautiful. I love all of them but I especially like the dock with the sunset? in the distance.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> As a treat for selling our Rehab house, wifey ordered some fancy woodblanks so I can turn some special bowls to remember the big day.
> These 6x6x3 inch blanks should look interesting when finished.
> 
> View attachment 329373


I'm wondering what kinda wood too. I was thinking walnut stripes down the red one maybe. It WILL be fun to see your finished projects.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I found it on Google play for Android, did you? I might try it out too.



Yes I down loaded it last night and it seems great! Wouldn’t ya know…. The dam birds never came around today… ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, lots more of the same weather on the way; temps even higher in the garden. 
I'm looking forward to the weekend!




Lola is outside already - I wonder what trouble he'll get himself into today ?
I'm not doing anything too energetic but will have plenty to keep me occupied.
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> As a treat for selling our Rehab house, wifey ordered some fancy woodblanks so I can turn some special bowls to remember the big day.
> These 6x6x3 inch blanks should look interesting when finished.
> 
> View attachment 329373


For those asking, here are the wood types. 

Block on Left - Purple Heart & Maple
Block on Right - Padauk, Maple & Walnut


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, lots more of the same weather on the way; temps even higher in the garden.
> I'm looking forward to the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 329399
> 
> 
> Lola is outside already - I wonder what trouble he'll get himself into today ?
> I'm not doing anything too energetic but will have plenty to keep me occupied.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.




??? wow!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes I down loaded it last night and it seems great! Wouldn’t ya know…. The dam birds never came around today… ?


They know ur onto them but they'll forget.


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> He is so loving everybody's compliments ? I think he has to be stubborn to cope with everything. So I try to just help him be Joe as much as possible.? Sometimes I have to put my foot down and I don't enjoy it but it's sometimes necessary.


Stubbornness is a feture of Joes… my Joe was no different ?


----------



## JoesMum

EllieMay said:


> Finally home from the long weekend.. i think it brought me a bit of peace and maybe just a little closure.. everyone else really had a good time as well. I never do as well with the pictures as most of you do but I got a couple.
> View attachment 329377
> View attachment 329378
> View attachment 329379


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, lots more of the same weather on the way; temps even higher in the garden.
> I'm looking forward to the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 329399
> 
> 
> Lola is outside already - I wonder what trouble he'll get himself into today ?
> I'm not doing anything too energetic but will have plenty to keep me occupied.
> Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


No better here. We have melted for the last 3 days. Moving round in this heat is most unpleasant.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Stubbornness is a feture of Joes… my Joe was no different ?


Ok we'll blame it on the name. So he's all my mother's fault ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. My enforced self isolation is going fine.

JoesDad completed his isolation at midnight on Saturday, so he went shopping on Sunday after doing a covid test to make sure he really was safe. I get let out at midnight on Wednesday. We both did covid tests again today and they’re still clear so hopefully we will be OK.

I have created a lot of listings on eBay. Sat at a computer in our spare bedroom, one of the coolest rooms in the house, is about as energetic as I could handle in the heat and humidity.

A thunderstorm skirted round our town to the East yesterday… and today one passed across to the North. It was very disappointing as a proper storm might have made it feel less oppressive.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. My enforced self isolation is going fine.
> 
> JoesDad completed his isolation at midnight on Saturday, so he went shopping on Sunday after doing a covid test to make sure he really was safe. I get let out at midnight on Wednesday. We both did covid tests again today and they’re still clear so hopefully we will be OK.
> 
> I have created a lot of listings on eBay. Sat at a computer in our spare bedroom, one of the coolest rooms in the house, is about as energetic as I could handle in the heat and humidity.
> 
> A thunderstorm skirted round our town to the East yesterday… and today one passed across to the North. It was very disappointing as a proper storm might have made it feel less oppressive.


Our news said today that all travel to the UK is restricted except for essential stuff. Plus South Africa is going thru heck too. It specifically mentioned Johannesburg? A lot of looting and the hospitals are not doing well because of so many COVID-19 cases. Im sure the both of you are probably fine. You're vaccinated and you've both been in the same house with a victim of the virus. What you sellin ???


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, still staying cool although I have to go out to buy some bags of ready mix concrete which I think I'll do sooner rather than later before the temps rise even further. 
Hope everyone has a good Weds and I'll see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just realised it's 7 years ago this week that Lola came home with me as a 'temporary' measure?.
I was only supposed to keep him a week or so until I could deliver him to my sister in Leics! Then about the same time they found out that her hubby had prostate cancer, so she decided it was bad timiing to take on a high maintenance tort . Panic stations!!! 

I suddenly had a large tort I had never wanted and knew nothing about looking after especially since he is missing a foot. I tried to find a good home for him at a zoo or animal park etc or via UK tort sites, but I wasn't happy just off loading him to someone I didn't know.

I made every possible mistake there is to make at first but thankfully 7 years tomorrow is when I joined TFO to find out what to feed him etc while he was in my care.Tom later put me in touch with a UK leopard keeper who over the next few weeks helped me make the decision to keep him. 

Seven years and hundreds of pounds later on he's still here - I haven't killed him and he completely changed my life - not always in good ways because my life revolves around him, but he's here to stay and makes me smile everyday. I know much more about torts now than I ever imagined I would need to know and still learn something new most days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I've just realised it's 7 years ago this week that Lola came home with me as a 'temporary' measure?.
> I was only supposed to keep him a week or so until I could deliver him to my sister in Leics! Then about the same time they found out that her hubby had prostate cancer, so she decided it was bad timiing to take on a high maintenance tort . Panic stations!!!
> 
> I suddenly had a large tort I had never wanted and knew nothing about looking after especially since he is missing a foot. I tried to find a good home for him at a zoo or animal park etc or via UK tort sites, but I wasn't happy just off loading him to someone I didn't know.
> 
> I made every possible mistake there is to make at first but thankfully 7 years tomorrow is when I joined TFO to find out what to feed him etc while he was in my care.Tom later put me in touch with a UK leopard keeper who over the next few weeks helped me make the decision to keep him.
> 
> Seven years and hundreds of pounds later on he's still here - I haven't killed him and he completely changed my life - not always in good ways because my life revolves around him, but he's here to stay and makes me smile everyday. I know much more about torts now than I ever imagined I would need to know and still learn something new most days.


Nice post. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've just realised it's 7 years ago this week that Lola came home with me as a 'temporary' measure?.
> I was only supposed to keep him a week or so until I could deliver him to my sister in Leics! Then about the same time they found out that her hubby had prostate cancer, so she decided it was bad timiing to take on a high maintenance tort . Panic stations!!!
> 
> I suddenly had a large tort I had never wanted and knew nothing about looking after especially since he is missing a foot. I tried to find a good home for him at a zoo or animal park etc or via UK tort sites, but I wasn't happy just off loading him to someone I didn't know.
> 
> I made every possible mistake there is to make at first but thankfully 7 years tomorrow is when I joined TFO to find out what to feed him etc while he was in my care.Tom later put me in touch with a UK leopard keeper who over the next few weeks helped me make the decision to keep him.
> 
> Seven years and hundreds of pounds later on he's still here - I haven't killed him and he completely changed my life - not always in good ways because my life revolves around him, but he's here to stay and makes me smile everyday. I know much more about torts now than I ever imagined I would need to know and still learn something new most days.


That's a beautiful story. ? I don't think anyone can totally prepare for tortoise love anyway until it strikes you ?. It's amazing what it does to a person's life. Happy anniversary tomorrow ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I've just realised it's 7 years ago this week that Lola came home with me as a 'temporary' measure?.
> I was only supposed to keep him a week or so until I could deliver him to my sister in Leics! Then about the same time they found out that her hubby had prostate cancer, so she decided it was bad timiing to take on a high maintenance tort . Panic stations!!!
> 
> I suddenly had a large tort I had never wanted and knew nothing about looking after especially since he is missing a foot. I tried to find a good home for him at a zoo or animal park etc or via UK tort sites, but I wasn't happy just off loading him to someone I didn't know.
> 
> I made every possible mistake there is to make at first but thankfully 7 years tomorrow is when I joined TFO to find out what to feed him etc while he was in my care.Tom later put me in touch with a UK leopard keeper who over the next few weeks helped me make the decision to keep him.
> 
> Seven years and hundreds of pounds later on he's still here - I haven't killed him and he completely changed my life - not always in good ways because my life revolves around him, but he's here to stay and makes me smile everyday. I know much more about torts now than I ever imagined I would need to know and still learn something new most days.



Well now I need to see pictures of this gorgeous creature!! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. It's Friday again!
I know that because our bins are emptied, otherwise I tend to lose track of the days and have to check the day on my PC. 

It's still hot but this is last day of our heatwave so temps should become far more comfortable from tomorrow and we'll have some much needed rain! ? Hopefully not too much all at once!

I'm off out on a quest to buy some high strength concrete which seems to be almost impossible to get in all the DIY and local builders yards at the moment. The place I went to the other day who emailed me to say they had it in stock, actually never stock it anytime, so that was a wild goose chase! Anyway I've found a place further afield but they assure me they do have it. So I'll see you later.
Have a good day!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. It's Friday again!
> I know that because our bins are emptied, otherwise I tend to lose track of the days and have to check the day on my PC.
> 
> It's still hot but this is last day of our heatwave so temps should become far more comfortable from tomorrow and we'll have some much needed rain! ? Hopefully not too much all at once!
> 
> I'm off out on a quest to buy some high strength concrete which seems to be almost impossible to get in all the DIY and local builders yards at the moment. The place I went to the other day who emailed me to say they had it in stock, actually never stock it anytime, so that was a wild goose chase! Anyway I've found a place further afield but they assure me they do have it. So I'll see you later.
> Have a good day!


Joe keeps my days straightened out he's such a creature of habit. He has his agenda ? and don't try to stop him.


----------



## Cathie G

It's Friday ? and another week that went to fast. Joe brought me home something from his adult program that he attends. He does gardening there and he brought me home a squash. I don't know what kind it is so I don't know how to use it. It's also small 4" or so.


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like a type of pumpkin.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Looks like a type of pumpkin.


Really. I'm going to have to ask them at Joe's program. I couldn't find it online under white squash . So that's really possibly true.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Really. I'm going to have to ask them at Joe's program. I couldn't find it online under white squash . So that's really possibly true.?


He obviously loves you & thinks about you..what you might like in his world that he can give to you. That's YUGE!! Is he recovered from the pneumonia?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> He obviously loves you & thinks about you..what you might like in his world that he can give to you. That's YUGE!! Is he recovered from the pneumonia?


Kind of recovered. But I'm noticing that he still is recovering. The antibiotics they gave him are like that though. It was a zpack. It stays in your system and keeps working. I'm going to go buy a few of that veggie (what ever it is) to cook. They actually sell their produce even though it's an adult program for the disabled. Then they all split the money.? I think it's some kind of white Pan Cake squash maybe ??

even though it's oval.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> It's Friday ? and another week that went to fast. Joe brought me home something from his adult program that he attends. He does gardening there and he brought me home a squash. I don't know what kind it is so I don't know how to use it. It's also small 4" or so.
> View attachment 329634



Looks more like a pumpkin??
Coated in white chocolate?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Looks more like a pumpkin??
> Coated in white chocolate?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Looks more like a pumpkin??
> Coated in white chocolate?


Yavonne G said that too but I didn't see any white pumpkins with that scalloped skirt around the blossom end. But I didn't see any squash with the scalloped skirt that are oval like that one either. I'm afraid to cut it open until I know what in the heck it is.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Yavonne G said that too but I didn't see any white pumpkins with that scalloped skirt around the blossom end. But I didn't see any squash with the scalloped skirt that are oval like that one either. I'm afraid to cut it open until I know what in the heck it is.??



I think you’re right. It’s one of those fancy white scalloped bush squashes. 









Early White Scallop Bush Summer Squash - Nana's Bloomers


Cucurbita pepo Growing Zone Location : Full Sun to part sun Water: Average Fertilizer: Average Growth Habit: Semi-bush [/one_half_last




nanasbloomers.com


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I think you’re right. It’s one of those fancy white scalloped bush squashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early White Scallop Bush Summer Squash - Nana's Bloomers
> 
> 
> Cucurbita pepo Growing Zone Location : Full Sun to part sun Water: Average Fertilizer: Average Growth Habit: Semi-bush [/one_half_last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanasbloomers.com


I'm going to go buy some from my brothers program. They call it the Green Machine ? I hope I can get one that's went to seed too. Especially, from reading about the white pumpkins and squash. Either way they are supposedly a delicious buttery veggie. I want some.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we've had some lovely rain and early yesterday a thunderstorm which has freshened the air. 
Cloudy and cooler again today, thank goodness.
Lola obviously noticed the change in weather because he made no attempt to go outside yesterday and spent much of the day in his hide. My living barometer doesn't seem too keen today either so wouldn't be surprised if we have more thunder later.

I'm having lunch with a couple of nephews and their wives this afternoon which will be very nice especially because although we've spoken on the phone and Zoom, I haven't seen the one nephew for 3 years .So it will be great to catch up with them. 

I hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday. 
TTFN


----------



## Maggie3fan

OMG! I just read in our puny little newspaper that in Texas there are acid spitting Scorpions...seriously? And we are going to be over 90 degrees again today. If this continues I will have to get an air conditioner, unless, of course, Oregon burns up.
This is the cutest face...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I just read in our puny little newspaper that in Texas there are acid spitting Scorpions...seriously? And we are going to be over 90 degrees again today. If this continues I will have to get an air conditioner, unless, of course, Oregon burns up.
> This is the cutest face...
> View attachment 329745


Maybe you might want an air conditioner that is one you can move from room to room. So you could use it only if you need it in one room. I've considered one and I live in Ohio. And you're right about that cute little face. That looks like a great big smile.


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! Is it nap time in the cdr?? Just popping in to make sure everyone is well .. * WAVES*


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! Is it nap time in the cdr?? Just popping in to make sure everyone is well .. * WAVES*


I'm cookin...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I'm cookin...


I'm cooking too, but I bet in your case it's food and in my case it's me that's cookin...92 degrees


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I'm cooking too, but I bet in your case it's food and in my case it's me that's cookin...92 degrees



How’s your foot???
Stupid bees! ?
When I saw the white flower thingies I immediately said bees. Oh stinks!
Bee are gonna be in there!
BARE FOOT????
Boy …. They were waiting on you comin’.
Poor soul.
Steap your feet in epson salts!! 
??

Good thing you are not allergic to bees!
I’m comin’ over there to kick some b*tt! 
Hurt Maggie???
Nope.
Not gonna happen. 
Jerk bees! Punks! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Somebody came back from our holiday hooked ??

Daddy taught me a few tricks and I’m passing them down ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Somebody came back from our holiday hooked ??
> 
> Daddy taught me a few tricks and I’m passing them down ?
> View attachment 329863


Your son will grow every year & you'll be able to tell what summer the photo of him with fish was taken in without having to check the digital or file date. I have so many fishing photos with the same adults in them & no dates. They're wearing different clothes but who the H*** knows when it was taken. Your son is way too cool!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Your son will grow every year & you'll be able to tell what summer the photo of him with fish was taken in without having to check the digital or file date. I have so many fishing photos with the same adults in them & no dates. They're wearing different clothes but who the H*** knows when it was taken. Your son is way too cool!!!



Good morning,
I would write ANY dates on the back of them. KEEPS YA GUESSING…. ?
(Ex. July 1942 Stockholm, 
December 1971 NY during the block out) ???


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I'm cooking too, but I bet in your case it's food and in my case it's me that's cookin...92 degrees


It's that here too for a couple of days. But I have some air conditioning so I really feel for you. I wouldn't be able to breathe. I don't have central air. We just use a couple of window air conditioners and it's a small house. You should look at one of those free standing air conditioners that you can move into whatever room you need it in. The plus also that I have going for me is I can't stand to be under 78f for very long. I hope your foot feels better. I'd be cussing if I were you by now.??


----------



## Cathie G

It's been two lovely days even though I had to go to my lung doctor yesterday. Since having COVID-19 my lungs had shown some weird changes. Yesterday I was told that has cleared up thanks to the nebulizer. But today was the absolute best. I usually take Sapphire outside around noonish and he must be getting used to my timetable. Today I walked into his room and said my usual "where's my baby?!". Well... he was sitting in his little hidey hut with his cute little face sticking out waiting for me.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Somebody came back from our holiday hooked ??
> 
> Daddy taught me a few tricks and I’m passing them down ?
> View attachment 329863


I was just kinda wondering how old he is? He's so cute but they always look older in a photo for some reason. I hope you had a great fish fry too.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot n humid here all week long. Big thunderstorm overnight dropped some much-needed rain. My Joe Pyes look tired. Lawn browning. 
in the 90’s for the rest of the week.


----------



## Cathie G

Wow. I just read a national geographic article because I ran across it on Google. And about the time Linda was having a problem with dying birds at the Folly Rescue the US was too. They didn't have any ideas on the cause or what it is. That was last of June and early July.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was just kinda wondering how old he is? He's so cute but they always look older in a photo for some reason. I hope you had a great fish fry too.?


Jayden is 7.. he will be 8 in December. It’s crazy how time flies!!! But no, all fish were released alive and well… I do like to eat fish.. but I really hate to clean them.. that’s why I personally don’t fish much anymore unless I’m ready to eat.. lol..


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Tuesday eve… I’m porch sitting tonight enjoying the cooler air that a little storm blew in.. the sky is still rumbling but it’s beautiful tonight.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Jayden is 7.. he will be 8 in December. It’s crazy how time flies!!! But no, all fish were released alive and well… I do like to eat fish.. but I really hate to clean them.. that’s why I personally don’t fish much anymore unless I’m ready to eat.. lol..


I was kinda thinking that around 7 or 8. But he still looked young. I remember his pictures in 2018. It's so strange that they can be 4 or 5 and photos make them look so much older. Even at a younger age then that they look like little men. Cute.? All the fish in your lake are gonna wind up being pets ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was kinda thinking that around 7 or 8. But he still looked young. I remember his pictures in 2018. It's so strange that they can be 4 or 5 and photos make them look so much older. Even at a younger age then that they look like little men. Cute.? All the fish in your lake are gonna wind up being pets ?


Lol… apparently there are lots of them (fish)… so I’ll have to put my sentiments aside and teach Jayden all the things little boys should know)


----------



## EllieMay

I enjoyed this and wanted to share.


----------



## Billna the 2

What's going on Tort fam!
How are you all doing? Long time no see haha


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I enjoyed this and wanted to share.


Oh wow what a wonderful thing to see on your beach!


----------



## Lyn W

Billna the 2 said:


> What's going on Tort fam!
> How are you all doing? Long time no see haha


Hi back to you!
Hope you are well.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
The weather has been cooler so much more comfortable and we've had some good rain showers the past few days - more typical of UK weather.

I went for a melanoma follow up yesterday and ended up having to go back today to have a mole removed from my shoulder. The doc saw it yesterday and was concerned about the shape of it, so it had to go. 
It's a bit sore as you'd expect when someones been digging about in your shoulder but otherwise I'm fine. They are doing a good job of keeping an eye on me. 
Hope you're all OK and havng a good week so far. I can't believe it's Wednesday already!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> The weather has been cooler so much more comfortable and we've had some good rain showers the past few days - more typical of UK weather.
> 
> I went for a melanoma follow up yesterday and ended up having to go back today to have a mole removed from my shoulder. The doc saw it yesterday and was concerned about the shape of it, so it had to go.
> It's a bit sore as you'd expect when someones been digging about in your shoulder but otherwise I'm fine. They are doing a good job of keeping an eye on me.
> Hope you're all OK and havng a good week so far. I can't believe it's Wednesday already!


Good catch Lyn! Always better to be pro active!


----------



## Maro2Bear

??????????????






The Slate Landscape of Northwest Wales Press Release – UNESCO UK







unesco.org.uk


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> The weather has been cooler so much more comfortable and we've had some good rain showers the past few days - more typical of UK weather.
> 
> I went for a melanoma follow up yesterday and ended up having to go back today to have a mole removed from my shoulder. The doc saw it yesterday and was concerned about the shape of it, so it had to go.
> It's a bit sore as you'd expect when someones been digging about in your shoulder but otherwise I'm fine. They are doing a good job of keeping an eye on me.
> Hope you're all OK and havng a good week so far. I can't believe it's Wednesday already!


I'm really glad they're watching you closely. ?


----------



## Cathie G

I did get the Janssen COVID-19 vaccine today. It was my very first flue shot in my life. So far my arm isn't even sore. We'll see what happens. My biggest problem is most of the symptoms of having a reaction is stuff I go through anyway. That's why I always have second thoughts about anything they give me. How am I supposed to know when it's just more of the same. I'm still glad I did it. I prayed and pretty much know the good Lord said do it. Somehow this vaccine reminds me of the polio and small pox vaccines I had as a child. So woohoo ? When I told my lung doctor that I intended to use a mask for the rest of my life in public, he told me I wasn't wrong. This year the regular flu was virtually non existent.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I did get the Janssen COVID-19 vaccine today. It was my very first flue shot in my life. So far my arm isn't even sore. We'll see what happens. My biggest problem is most of the symptoms of having a reaction is stuff I go through anyway. That's why I always have second thoughts about anything they give me. How am I supposed to know when it's just more of the same. I'm still glad I did it. I prayed and pretty much know the good Lord said do it. Somehow this vaccine reminds me of the polio and small pox vaccines I had as a child. So woohoo ? When I told my lung doctor that I intended to use a mask for the rest of my life in public, he told me I wasn't wrong. This year the regular flu was virtually non existent.?


Well done Cathie I hope that if you have any side effects they aren't too bad. Do you have to have a 2nd at some point?
You're right about the masks - very few people I know had colds last winter so they definitely work in reducing viral infections. I'll be wearing mine for the foreseeable future and in crowded places.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> ??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Slate Landscape of Northwest Wales Press Release – UNESCO UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unesco.org.uk


Not the most picturesque of landscapes but greatly important in Welsh industrial history.
Welsh slate has been used all over the world. 
The area is now busy attracting tourists with the zip wires across the valleys and activities in the old slate mines. 
Some of my ancestors lived and worked in Blaenau Ffestiniog.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
Quite cool here today but dry.
Not much on the agenda for me, my shoulder is a bit painful today and stopping me doing anything too physical, but I'll make the most of being lazy. 
Hope you all have a good Thursday.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Quite cool here today but dry.
> Not much on the agenda for me, my shoulder is a bit painful today and stopping me doing anything too physical, but I'll make the most of being lazy.
> Hope you all have a good Thursday.



I hope you feel better soon Lyn.
Put ice on your shoulder today.
And watch tv…
Don’t worry … all the chores and errands will be there again tomorrow and the next day waiting for YOU.
So take today to rest.!!

Grab a cup of tea , a nice “Walker” biscuit and get sittin’! 
May as well get fat while yer resting’ ?? ?

No…no…. A couple of days rest WILL NOT make anyone fat!!! ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Not the most picturesque of landscapes but greatly important in Welsh industrial history.
> Welsh slate has been used all over the world.
> The area is now busy attracting tourists with the zip wires across the valleys and activities in the old slate mines.
> Some of my ancestors lived and worked in Blaenau Ffestiniog.



It’s quite the interesting location. I visited Blaenau Ffestinio many moons ago! it was chucking down rain But enjoyed the visit. Had some Welsh cakes as a snack, i think thats all the cafe had left.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well done Cathie I hope that if you have any side effects they aren't too bad. Do you have to have a 2nd at some point?
> You're right about the masks - very few people I know had colds last winter so they definitely work in reducing viral infections. I'll be wearing mine for the foreseeable future and in crowded places.


I got the Johnson and Johnson so it's only 1 shot. The only thing so far is my arm is sore. They are seeing by the data that it's good for at least 8 months+ because that's all the data available. The mask also helps with seasonal allergies. The paper medical masks make me sick but the cloth ones don't and they work. I'll wear one to match my clothes from now on ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Not the most picturesque of landscapes but greatly important in Welsh industrial history.
> Welsh slate has been used all over the world.
> The area is now busy attracting tourists with the zip wires across the valleys and activities in the old slate mines.
> Some of my ancestors lived and worked in Blaenau Ffestiniog.


A few of the homes here still have slate roofs. And during the 90's the country decor type people sold roofing slates for people to do a country painting on.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s quite the interesting location. I visited Blaenau Ffestinio many moons ago! it was chucking down rain But enjoyed the visit. Had some Welsh cakes as a snack, i think thats all the cafe had left.


Just think of all the slate tortoise plates and nice warm basking slabs just lying about on the mountains!
It was raining when I was there last too, and a Welsh cafe without Welsh cakes just isn't heard of!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
We've had more lovely rain through the night and there's quite a chilly wind today so I don't think Lola will be rushing to go out.
Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> We've had more lovely rain through the night and there's quite a chilly wind today so I don't think Lola will be rushing to go out.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.


Back at you Lyn! I hope your shoulder is feeling better today.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! I’ll be working from home today and spending lots of time with the critters it’s quiet and muggy here right now…going to be a Hot one today.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We finally had some rain via a quick moving thunderstorm yesterday afternoon. Grass is browning & flowers looking a bit sad.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Back at you Lyn! I hope your shoulder is feeling better today.


Not too bad today thanks Heather. I can remove the dressing tomorrow so won't have to struggle to keep it dry which will be easier.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! I’ll be working from home today and spending lots of time with the critters it’s quiet and muggy here right now…going to be a Hot one today.


It warmed up here this afternoon so Lola did find his basking spot for a while. Still quite windy though.
Hope the heat isn't too uncomfortable for you.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> It warmed up here this afternoon so Lola did find his basking spot for a while. Still quite windy though.
> Hope the heat isn't too uncomfortable for you.


My Sullies are digging for coolness in the shade.. not full burrows but just enough to allow them to sink in level… yesterday I put a misting system in the horse stalls.. usually when I work from home, I set up my computer and work area outside… but it’s too hot for that now. I have to do all my chores really early or late ..


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> We've had more lovely rain through the night and there's quite a chilly wind today so I don't think Lola will be rushing to go out.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.


It's a beautiful day here. The air temperature is around 80f but the in the sun temperature is around 95f. It's a perfect day for Sapphire to be out early. He's sitting under some weeds in his outdoor enclosure. I had a heck of time finding him.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad today thanks Heather. I can remove the dressing tomorrow so won't have to struggle to keep it dry which will be easier.


That's good to see. Looks like it's healing up.?


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> We finally had some rain via a quick moving thunderstorm yesterday afternoon. Grass is browning & flowers looking a bit sad.


I'm a little upset so I apologize in advance. But maybe i'd just better not comment at all.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> My Sullies are digging for coolness in the shade.. not full burrows but just enough to allow them to sink in level… yesterday I put a misting system in the horse stalls.. usually when I work from home, I set up my computer and work area outside… but it’s too hot for that now. I have to do all my chores really early or late ..
> View attachment 330071



I’d be dead ?….


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all

It’s been a few days so I had better account for my absence.

At the rescue we are still in the thick of the baby bird season. My absolute favourites are these baby wrens that we have reared pretty much from the egg. Do have the sound on. They peep away at us constantly and seem to eat their own bodyweight in food hourly.





The video was last Tuesday and today they’re starting to look more grown up. Their appetites haven’t diminished though!



We went away glamping for a few days over last weekend. We were staying in a bell tent on the Knepp Estate in the neighbouring county of Sussex. The Estate has stopped farming intensively and is a huge rewilding project where deer, English Longhorn cows, Exmoor ponies and Tamworth pigs are being used to manage the landscape and wildlife is flourishing.

This was our accommodation - no electricity, but a proper bed and a fire pit which we could cook on… or there was a communal outdoor kitchen we could use.




Some of the land managers:
Fallow deer buck


English Longhorn cattle


Tamworth sow


Red deer stag



And this is the landscape they’re managing




Knepp is full of birds,butterflies and other animals and their real stars are the White Storks that have established a breeeding colony there. They’re the first to breed in Britain for hundreds of years





The weather for the weekend was perhaps not the best. We started out on Friday in hot sun, but the forecast for the actual weekend was dire… thunderstorms and heavy rain. Luckily, we dodged the storms on the Saturday. Sunday was a total washout. Monday was fair again and overall we had a lovely time.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Quite cool here today but dry.
> Not much on the agenda for me, my shoulder is a bit painful today and stopping me doing anything too physical, but I'll make the most of being lazy.
> Hope you all have a good Thursday.


Oh ni! Not you too. That was the downside of our weekend away. The bed was so soft that my back and neck hated it. I went to the physio/osteo on Wednesday and return next week. I am better than I was, but things are generally stiff and sore round my neck and shoulders


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Not too bad today thanks Heather. I can remove the dressing tomorrow so won't have to struggle to keep it dry which will be easier.


Dressing… injury or operation? Whichever, I hope you heal quickly. * Hugs *


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> It’s been a few days so I had better account for my absence.
> 
> At the rescue we are still in the thick of the baby bird season. My absolute favourites are these baby wrens that we have reared pretty much from the egg. Do have the sound on. They peep away at us constantly and seem to eat their own bodyweight in food hourly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video was last Tuesday and today they’re starting to look more grown up. Their appetites haven’t diminished though!
> View attachment 330073
> 
> 
> We went away glamping for a few days over last weekend. We were staying in a bell tent on the Knepp Estate in the neighbouring county of Sussex. The Estate has stopped farming intensively and is a huge rewilding project where deer, English Longhorn cows, Exmoor ponies and Tamworth pigs are being used to manage the landscape and wildlife is flourishing.
> 
> This was our accommodation - no electricity, but a proper bed and a fire pit which we could cook on… or there was a communal outdoor kitchen we could use.
> View attachment 330074
> 
> View attachment 330075
> 
> Some of the land managers:
> Fallow deer buck
> View attachment 330080
> 
> English Longhorn cattle
> View attachment 330081
> 
> Tamworth sow
> View attachment 330082
> 
> Red deer stag
> View attachment 330083
> 
> 
> And this is the landscape they’re managing
> View attachment 330077
> View attachment 330076
> 
> 
> Knepp is full of birds,butterflies and other animals and their real stars are the White Storks that have established a breeeding colony there. They’re the first to breed in Britain for hundreds of years
> View attachment 330078
> 
> View attachment 330079
> 
> 
> The weather for the weekend was perhaps not the best. We started out on Friday in hot sun, but the forecast for the actual weekend was dire… thunderstorms and heavy rain. Luckily, we dodged the storms on the Saturday. Sunday was a total washout. Monday was fair again and overall we had a lovely time.


That looks like a perfect weekend for me. And those baby wrens are so precious. I love the paintbrush method. It keeps their little beaks clean.?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> The weather has been cooler so much more comfortable and we've had some good rain showers the past few days - more typical of UK weather.
> 
> I went for a melanoma follow up yesterday and ended up having to go back today to have a mole removed from my shoulder. The doc saw it yesterday and was concerned about the shape of it, so it had to go.
> It's a bit sore as you'd expect when someones been digging about in your shoulder but otherwise I'm fine. They are doing a good job of keeping an eye on me.
> Hope you're all OK and havng a good week so far. I can't believe it's Wednesday already!


All is explained. JoesDad has had a few removed over the years. He is a redhead and has many moles in all shapes, sizes and colours. He gets them checked annually by a dermatologist who describes JoesDad’s skin as “fascinating“… this isn’t necessarily something you want to hear from your dermatologist ? Fortunately all those removed have proved not to be cancerous so far when biopsied.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello all
> 
> It’s been a few days so I had better account for my absence.
> 
> At the rescue we are still in the thick of the baby bird season. My absolute favourites are these baby wrens that we have reared pretty much from the egg. Do have the sound on. They peep away at us constantly and seem to eat their own bodyweight in food hourly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video was last Tuesday and today they’re starting to look more grown up. Their appetites haven’t diminished though!
> View attachment 330073
> 
> 
> We went away glamping for a few days over last weekend. We were staying in a bell tent on the Knepp Estate in the neighbouring county of Sussex. The Estate has stopped farming intensively and is a huge rewilding project where deer, English Longhorn cows, Exmoor ponies and Tamworth pigs are being used to manage the landscape and wildlife is flourishing.
> 
> This was our accommodation - no electricity, but a proper bed and a fire pit which we could cook on… or there was a communal outdoor kitchen we could use.
> View attachment 330074
> 
> View attachment 330075
> 
> Some of the land managers:
> Fallow deer buck
> View attachment 330080
> 
> English Longhorn cattle
> View attachment 330081
> 
> Tamworth sow
> View attachment 330082
> 
> Red deer stag
> View attachment 330083
> 
> 
> And this is the landscape they’re managing
> View attachment 330077
> View attachment 330076
> 
> 
> Knepp is full of birds,butterflies and other animals and their real stars are the White Storks that have established a breeeding colony there. They’re the first to breed in Britain for hundreds of years
> View attachment 330078
> 
> View attachment 330079
> 
> 
> The weather for the weekend was perhaps not the best. We started out on Friday in hot sun, but the forecast for the actual weekend was dire… thunderstorms and heavy rain. Luckily, we dodged the storms on the Saturday. Sunday was a total washout. Monday was fair again and overall we had a lovely time.


What a beautiful place! 
Lovely pics.


JoesMum said:


> Oh ni! Not you too. That was the downside of our weekend away. The bed was so soft that my back and neck hated it. I went to the physio/osteo on Wednesday and return next week. I am better than I was, but things are generally stiff and sore round my neck and shoulders


Hope you're feeling better now too.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> All is explained. JoesDad has had a few removed over the years. He is a redhead and has many moles in all shapes, sizes and colours. He gets them checked annually by a dermatologist who describes JoesDad’s skin as “fascinating“… this isn’t necessarily something you want to hear from your dermatologist ? Fortunately all those removed have proved not to be cancerous so far when biopsied.


Thank goodness, hopefully mine will be fine too when I get the results.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> I'm a little upset so I apologize in advance. But maybe i'd just better not comment at all.


Sorry you've had an upset, you know where we are if you want to chat.


----------



## Yvonne G

Linda: You're so lucky Joe's dad will do thing s like that with you. I was married for 27 years and in all that time we never once did anything I wanted to do. It was always what HE wanted to do. Not even something simple like go for a walk.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> All is explained. JoesDad has had a few removed over the years. He is a redhead and has many moles in all shapes, sizes and colours. He gets them checked annually by a dermatologist who describes JoesDad’s skin as “fascinating“… this isn’t necessarily something you want to hear from your dermatologist ? Fortunately all those removed have proved not to be cancerous so far when biopsied.


My family is really fair skined too and many with red hair or blond. A couple have had melonoma. This subject hits home.?


----------



## Lyn W

I am so mad at my neighbours!
Another neighbour told me they've been washing their bins and their yard with bleach and washed it all out into the lane across the end of my garden. It stinks of bleach out there and I can see by the damp, foamy ground how far down the lane it came. I've found about a dozen dead worms already so I hope any frogs or newts out there weren't caught in the deluge. It also soaked into the end of my garden - my wildlife camera picked it up briefly, but I don't know if I can upload it to show you. They washed a load of dead maggots out their last week also killed with bleach. They are such ignorant selfish, people. I may contact their housing association because it's affecting my property.
I wish they would disappear.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I am so mad at my neighbours!
> Another neighbour told me they've been washing their bins and their yard with bleach and washed it all out into the lane across the end of my garden. It stinks of bleach out there and I can see by the damp, foamy ground how far down the lane it came. I've found about a dozen dead worms already so I hope any frogs or newts out there weren't caught in the deluge. It also soaked into the end of my garden - my wildlife camera picked it up briefly, but I don't know if I can upload it to show you. They washed a load of dead maggots out their last week also killed with bleach. They are such ignorant selfish, people. I may contact their housing association because it's affecting my property.
> I wish they would disappear.


You should if you can remain anonymous. Just saying that because it's less stress for you. Here if you report something like that you are automatically anonymous. If it's affecting your property it's affecting your other neighbors too.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful place!
> Lovely pics.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better now too.


I am better than I was, but I definitely need the second appointment next week


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> You should if you can remain anonymous. Just saying that because it's less stress for you. Here if you report something like that you are automatically anonymous. If it's affecting your property it's affecting your other neighbors too.


It would be hard to stay anonymous as it's only my garden it affects so they would know it was me. 
I don't think the other neighbour who saw it would want to get involved.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It would be hard to stay anonymous as it's only my garden it affects so they would know it was me.
> I don't think the other neighbour who saw it would want to get involved.


That's too sad. I can't say I would if I were you. Only you can make that decision because you know best what they are capable of. What's crazy is the maggots they had to clean up. Can you report that some way? Just an idea of city, town, or environmental laws.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's too sad. I can't say I would if I were you. Only you can make that decision because you know best what they are capable of. What's crazy is the maggots they had to clean up. Can you report that some way? Just an idea of city, town, or environmental laws.?


What they are doing is polluting the lane, so I could contact the Environmental Health but to be honest they take so long getting things done it's a bit of a waste of time. I may email and see what they say. Their landlords - the housing association - would be best because they have rules and a dept. that deals with anti social behaviour. 
I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow. 
I'm still house hunting but there's been nothing suitable for a while.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What they are doing is polluting the lane, so I could contact the Environmental Health but to be honest they take so long getting things done it's a bit of a waste of time. I may email and see what they say. Their landlords - the housing association - would be best because they have rules and a dept. that deals with anti social behaviour.
> I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow.
> I'm still house hunting but there's been nothing suitable for a while.


Darn but I know what you mean. Where I live I could do it and remain anonymous. But maybe if you told the whole story to the housing association and set up a way with them to get your neighbors caught in the act? Maybe the association would start watching them and catch them without involving you at all. You'll have to feel all that out to see if the association is actually as aggravated as you with your experiences. I always think that if possible don't reveal what you're doing to stop people that are definitely evil.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Darn but I know what you mean. Where I live I could do it and remain anonymous. But maybe if you told the whole story to the housing association and set up a way with them to get your neighbors caught in the act? Maybe the association would start watching them and catch them without involving you at all. You'll have to feel all that out to see if the association is actually as aggravated as you with your experiences. I always think that if possible don't reveal what you're doing to stop people that are definitely evil.?


Talking to them directly doesn't do any good, she and her husband back each other up and hurl abuse, so it's best to go straight to the authorities.


----------



## Lyn W

On a more positive and cheerful note, I just found out that my nephew and his wife in Las Vegas are expecting their first baby - a girl! 
Sad that we won't get to see a lot of her when she arrives, but fantastic news to have a new addition to the family. They're excited and nervous but they'll be great parents!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> On a more positive and cheerful note, I just found out that my nephew and his wife in Las Vegas are expecting their first baby - a girl!
> Sad that we won't get to see a lot of her when she arrives, but fantastic news to have a new addition to the family. They're excited and nervous but they'll be great parents!


That's wonderful. I remember when they got married. It was soon after I joined the TFO. If I remember right they met on a cruise. It's a real love story.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful. I remember when they got married. It was soon after I joined the TFO. If I remember right they met on a cruise. It's a real love story.?


That's right - Sam was an engineer on board the cruise ship and Amy was a dancer when they met. He's still an engineer but on a much less glamourous ship now and has to spend longer away from home. We are all delighted for them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
It's a grey day here and less windy, but we've got off very lightly compared to areas of the South of England who've been battered by Storm Evert. I didn't even know a storm was forecast for any part of the UK and it seems it caught a few people out. 
@JoesMum - hope you've not been too badly affected, Linda.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Hottest weekend of the year so far. Haven’t made any plans yet hope all of you get to enjoy something today amd relax your mind. !


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I did get the Janssen COVID-19 vaccine today. It was my very first flue shot in my life. So far my arm isn't even sore. We'll see what happens. My biggest problem is most of the symptoms of having a reaction is stuff I go through anyway. That's why I always have second thoughts about anything they give me. How am I supposed to know when it's just more of the same. I'm still glad I did it. I prayed and pretty much know the good Lord said do it. Somehow this vaccine reminds me of the polio and small pox vaccines I had as a child. So woohoo ? When I told my lung doctor that I intended to use a mask for the rest of my life in public, he told me I wasn't wrong. This year the regular flu was virtually non existent.?


I've received both vaccine shots, and did not have any reaction...


----------



## Maggie3fan

My photos certainly don't match those of our friends across the pond, however, here is what Californians call the Beach and Oregonians call The Coast.
This is less than an hour from my house, but it's mostly a 2 lane mountain road that most Oregonians can't seem to drive well.
It was gonna be over 100 degrees in the Willamette Valley, so my friend and I headed for the Coast with every other person from Corvallis...
we had a ball...
This is Nye beach at Newport Oregon...crowded but the fog bank is staying out...


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hottest weekend of the year so far. Haven’t made any plans yet hope all of you get to enjoy something today amd relax your mind. !


Stay cool and have fun!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I've received both vaccine shots, and did not have any reaction...


The only thing I've noticed is a pretty sore muscle at the shot site. I got the shot Wednesday and it's still pretty sore buttt... I don't have to get another one and I have some additional protection from that crazy virus. It wasn't fun having COVID-19. Also with all the news coverage being so negative about someone like me surviving it, I had to block out mentally everything and just concentrate on getting better. Maybe if I do get this new variation it won't be as bad.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My photos certainly don't match those of our friends across the pond, however, here is what Californians call the Beach and Oregonians call The Coast.
> This is less than an hour from my house, but it's mostly a 2 lane mountain road that most Oregonians can't seem to drive well.
> It was gonna be over 100 degrees in the Willamette Valley, so my friend and I headed for the Coast with every other person from Corvallis...
> we had a ball...
> This is Nye beach at Newport Oregon...crowded but the fog bank is staying out...
> View attachment 330146


Actually that picture is really interesting and beautiful. You can even see the waves in the sand left behind by nature.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Hottest weekend of the year so far. Haven’t made any plans yet hope all of you get to enjoy something today amd relax your mind. !


I hope you can stay cool. Maybe deli sandwich time with a swimming pool handy??


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's right - Sam was an engineer on board the cruise ship and Amy was a dancer when they met. He's still an engineer but on a much less glamourous ship now and has to spend longer away from home. We are all delighted for them.


I have to tell you ? I saw my first hummingbird at my new feeder today. I was so afraid I was too late putting one out. And it's really hidden by the crabapple limbs hanging to the ground with apples. But one found it so far.? Maybe the parental leave they're talking about here in the US will be a good thing for them. They are talking about making it a law. But also companies are seeing that it's a good thing for employees. That's just a thought.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> My photos certainly don't match those of our friends across the pond, however, here is what Californians call the Beach and Oregonians call The Coast.
> This is less than an hour from my house, but it's mostly a 2 lane mountain road that most Oregonians can't seem to drive well.
> It was gonna be over 100 degrees in the Willamette Valley, so my friend and I headed for the Coast with every other person from Corvallis...
> we had a ball...
> This is Nye beach at Newport Oregon...crowded but the fog bank is staying out...
> View attachment 330146


That’s GORGEOUS Maggie!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s GORGEOUS Maggie!


That's my opinion too. It's a so unique picture of the coast of Oregon.?


----------



## Cathie G

It's pretty funny but I signed up for National Geographic's email and the very first email I opened was today and it was named "Building Trust With Meerkats". ?We live in a small world ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> It's a grey day here and less windy, but we've got off very lightly compared to areas of the South of England who've been battered by Storm Evert. I didn't even know a storm was forecast for any part of the UK and it seems it caught a few people out.
> @JoesMum - hope you've not been too badly affected, Linda.


Not too badly. Ot was pretty wet yesterday and very windy, but it didn’t cause us any problems.

I am just back from Lomdon where we have been to see a stage production of Singin’ In the Rain at the Sadler’s Wells theatre (hoe of the Royal Ballet)

We got tickets for our daughter’s birthday present in 2019; she has been obsessed with the dancer Adam Cooper since she was very young and he played the lead. Covid delayed the production, but it was worth the wait. Fabulous show ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon. Still showery and cool here - suits me fine!
Lola had a lazy day yesterday and didn't surface until late afternoon; he wasn't out for long so he had room service. He's out and about today but not been further than the door - he doesn't like the look of the weather. 
I'm off for a walk to my local dandelion spot to stock up so I'll see you later.
Have a lovely Sunday!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

at 6Am we had a serious downpour here in Richmond! Highway became a parking lot!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finished off one of the bowls this morning.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Finished off one of the bowls this morning.
> 
> View attachment 330197


It’s absolutely gorgeous Mark! Your talent at so many things astounds me!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous Mark! Your talent at so many things astounds me!!



Ha! But many thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finished off one of the bowls this morning.
> 
> View attachment 330197


Please post before and after pix in the same post. I'm too lazy to go back and try to find it.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Please post before and after pix in the same post. I'm too lazy to go back and try to find it.


Yea I can't remember the types of wood either and we are pretty gabby around here ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finished off one of the bowls this morning.
> 
> View attachment 330197


Your woodworking always amazes me.? Nice ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Yea I can't remember the types of wood either and we are pretty gabby around here ?


If memory serves, he had several pieces of colorful wood, but I can't remember if they were laminated or what.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I made a bowl too! Come on man you are setting the bar way too high. BTW i stole this picture and this bowl is actually for sale for $20 I am not sure what is going on in the world right now?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> If memory serves, he had several pieces of colorful wood, but I can't remember if they were laminated or what.


They were were very unusual types of wood pieced together in blocks. The technique isn't laminate but I for the life of me can't remember what it's called. Butcher block is the same type.


----------



## Cathie G

My little visitor came back today and sipped sugar water from his hummingbird feeder. Once at 8am and again at 9am that I saw. So it's established! I have an official hummingbird feeder. I doubt they forget where free food is. I love it  maybe I'll get some cool photos for my efforts.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. We had both children visit today as it’s JoesDad’s birthday tomorrow. They’re gone now, but it is lovely to see them 

We are currently in the middle of a deluge. I hesitate to call it a storm. It’s raining so hard that the satellite tv isn’t working.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We had both children visit today as it’s JoesDad’s birthday tomorrow. They’re gone now, but it is lovely to see them
> 
> We are currently in the middle of a deluge. I hesitate to call it a storm. It’s raining so hard that the satellite tv isn’t working.


Same here and Sapphire was out in it. Usually he runs for his hidey hut and is bone dry but not today. When the rain finally stopped I brought him in. He got a good rain soak. Happy birthday JoesDad!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We had both children visit today as it’s JoesDad’s birthday tomorrow. They’re gone now, but it is lovely to see them
> 
> We are currently in the middle of a deluge. I hesitate to call it a storm. It’s raining so hard that the satellite tv isn’t working.


Happy early birthday to JoesDad! It’s always nice to read of your children. Your family values garner lots of respect.

hope the deluge brings nothing more than the loss of signal for you. That kind of rain here always equals lots of yard work for me:-(


----------



## EllieMay

@YvonneG


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> @YvonneG
> View attachment 330211
> View attachment 330212


OMG!!! What a contented look. Growing up none of our dogs were afraid of the pool, but I really doubt any one of them would have stayed on a floaty! That dog is so special.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! What a contented look. Growing up none of our dogs were afraid of the pool, but I really doubt any one of them would have stayed on a floaty! That dog is so special.


I had to show Joe for inspiration ? too cute ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! What a contented look. Growing up none of our dogs were afraid of the pool, but I really doubt any one of them would have stayed on a floaty! That dog is so special.


She really is.. she heals my heart when I don’t even know it’s broken. She will be two on August the 9th and I can’t even believe this… but I am planning a full blown dog party and baking her a doggy cake.. it might sound stupid but I’ve realized that it brings me joy and happiness to do these things.. so why the heck not?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I had to show Joe for inspiration ? too cute ?


Joe is the inspiration!!!


----------



## Cathie G

My little hummingbird came back again this evening. It's a little green one. I've seen that same color in my back yard in the past. I think it may be an Anna's. I feel so blessed. Pictures when I can. It shouldn't be hard because they don't scare easy. It's catching them with the slowness of a camera that's the only problem. Hope and pray ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She really is.. she heals my heart when I don’t even know it’s broken. She will be two on August the 9th and I can’t even believe this… but I am planning a full blown dog party and baking her a doggy cake.. it might sound stupid but I’ve realized that it brings me joy and happiness to do these things.. so why the heck not?


I don't know how you tell her no ? how do you hide your smile when you're trying to get her to behave ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> @YvonneG
> View attachment 330211
> View attachment 330212


That is so funny 
Cinders really is one chilled out dog!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We had both children visit today as it’s JoesDad’s birthday tomorrow. They’re gone now, but it is lovely to see them
> 
> We are currently in the middle of a deluge. I hesitate to call it a storm. It’s raining so hard that the satellite tv isn’t working.


We only had a little shower here all day.
Hope the rain doesn't last long or cause any flash flooding in your area.

Happy Birthday to JoesDad!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Finished off one of the bowls this morning.
> 
> View attachment 330197


That is gorgeous!
You would easily find buyers for those.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I made a bowl too! Come on man you are setting the bar way too high. BTW i stole this picture and this bowl is actually for sale for $20 I am not sure what is going on in the world right now?
> View attachment 330200


That's the sort of gift you give to someone you don't like!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
We are having a grey but comfortable day here.
Not much planned today, but may go up in the attic to see what I can get rid of up there - quite a lot I suspect!!!

If you don't hear from me in the next couple of days please alert someone - I may be dangling through a ceiling!!  

Have a good Monday!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> She really is.. she heals my heart when I don’t even know it’s broken. She will be two on August the 9th and I can’t even believe this… but I am planning a full blown dog party and baking her a doggy cake.. it might sound stupid but I’ve realized that it brings me joy and happiness to do these things.. so why the heck not?


Why the heck not!!! Who gives a rats a** what others think when it comes to the rare special love and bond with some pets. Frankly...taking Bob around to do the things we did made me so happy, I always say, "he filled my heart". 
Cinder is one of the special ones, that so comes thru in photos.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> She really is.. she heals my heart when I don’t even know it’s broken. She will be two on August the 9th and I can’t even believe this… but I am planning a full blown dog party and baking her a doggy cake.. it might sound stupid but I’ve realized that it brings me joy and happiness to do these things.. so why the heck not?


It doesn't seem like two whole years since we saw puppy pictures. Give her a big wet kiss on the nose from me!


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. We had a lot of rain and there has been flooding locally. Fortunately we are at the top of a hill and, while the pond is brim full and so are the rain butts, we are very unlikely to flood ever.

JoesDad and I are going to London again tonight for his birthday present this time. We have tickets to see comedian Bill Bailey who is probably unheard of on the other side of the Atlantic. He is is very funny and also a talented musician, so it will be interesting to see what his show is like. He’s also a keen birdwatcher which undoubtedly features very little in his act


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> My little hummingbird came back again this evening. It's a little green one. I've seen that same color in my back yard in the past. I think it may be an Anna's. I feel so blessed. Pictures when I can. It shouldn't be hard because they don't scare easy. It's catching them with the slowness of a camera that's the only problem. Hope and pray ?



Hey Cathie. I’m pretty sure that you are seeing Ruby-Throated Hummingbirds at your feeder, not the Anna’s type.

I looked at the range map for Anna’s and they are really a western hummer.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Cathie. I’m pretty sure that you are seeing Ruby-Throated Hummingbirds at your feeder, not the Anna’s type.
> 
> I looked at the range map for Anna’s and they are really a western hummer.
> 
> View attachment 330241


Notice that the Anna's hummer has a Rufus colored back, the ruby-throated do not. We get 5 different subspecies of hummer here...I have 3 feeders...


----------



## Yvonne G

@Maro2Bear : Now I'm seeing your avatar picture. Is it a sulcata? Before it was either blank or some sort of little blue square.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Cathie. I’m pretty sure that you are seeing Ruby-Throated Hummingbirds at your feeder, not the Anna’s type.
> 
> I looked at the range map for Anna’s and they are really a western hummer.
> 
> View attachment 330241


They actually have been seen although rarely in our area. Unless it's a female Ruby throated. It's a dull green all over. That's what keeps coming up when I describe it. Also there's no red on it at all that I can see so far . I don't care either way. I'm just thrilled that putting up my feeder got results. I'll try my best to get a picture. I've seen that color of one in my backyard for several years but I always just see one hanging around.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> @Maro2Bear : Now I'm seeing your avatar picture. Is it a sulcata? Before it was either blank or some sort of little blue square.


I still don't see it


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. We had both children visit today as it’s JoesDad’s birthday tomorrow. They’re gone now, but it is lovely to see them
> 
> We are currently in the middle of a deluge. I hesitate to call it a storm. It’s raining so hard that the satellite tv isn’t working.


It was horrible here yesterday. We finally had a dry yard. Our area surpassed our annual rainfall back in June. It was so nice to have the mud drying up. Then this is what we looked like after 45 minutes of rain.


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We had a lot of rain and there has been flooding locally. Fortunately we are at the top of a hill and, while the pond is brim full and so are the rain butts, we are very unlikely to flood ever.
> 
> JoesDad and I are going to London again tonight for his birthday present this time. We have tickets to see comedian Bill Bailey who is probably unheard of on the other side of the Atlantic. He is is very funny and also a talented musician, so it will be interesting to see what his show is like. He’s also a keen birdwatcher which undoubtedly features very little in his act


I’ll have to look him up.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Finished off one of the bowls this morning.
> 
> View attachment 330197


That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TriciaStringer

maggie3fan said:


> My photos certainly don't match those of our friends across the pond, however, here is what Californians call the Beach and Oregonians call The Coast.
> This is less than an hour from my house, but it's mostly a 2 lane mountain road that most Oregonians can't seem to drive well.
> It was gonna be over 100 degrees in the Willamette Valley, so my friend and I headed for the Coast with every other person from Corvallis...
> we had a ball...
> This is Nye beach at Newport Oregon...crowded but the fog bank is staying out...
> View attachment 330146


I love this picture. It is so pretty there!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TriciaStringer said:


> It was horrible here yesterday. We finally had a dry yard. Our area surpassed our annual rainfall back in June. It was so nice to have the mud drying up. Then this is what we looked like after 45 minutes of rain.



Ok… let’s find the “good in the bad”….

1)- the torts will love to soak in it.
2)- piggies will play in mud and cool off.
3)- ducks and geese well…. That goes without saying (as already in the picture)
4)- horses don’t care they are used to all types of weather…??
5)- scoop it into buckets and use it instead of using your house water and save $$$??
6)- you now have your very own in ground pool?
Put on a bathing suit the next sunny day and sit in it with a Piña colada?
….. ?

Be right over! ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok… let’s find the “good in the bad”….
> 
> 1)- the torts will love to soak in it.
> 2)- piggies will play in mud and cool off.
> 3)- ducks and geese well…. That goes without saying (as already in the picture)
> 4)- horses don’t care they are used to all types of weather…??
> 5)- scoop it into buckets and use it instead of using your house water and save $$$??
> 6)- you now have your very own in ground pool?
> Put on a bathing suit the next sunny day and sit in it with a Piña colada?
> ….. ?
> 
> Be right over! ?????









file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/63/03/B6F767AA-9773-438E-BCA5-46065FD41AED/tmp.gif


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Or…..you could re live one of the most funnest moments in creation!!
I don’t know anyone who hasn’t tried this at least once! ??


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> It was horrible here yesterday. We finally had a dry yard. Our area surpassed our annual rainfall back in June. It was so nice to have the mud drying up. Then this is what we looked like after 45 minutes of rain.


We'd been getting hundred year floods for a few years but so far this year has been a bit better. Thank God. Hello it's nice to see you again ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Notice that the Anna's hummer has a Rufus colored back, the ruby-throated do not. We get 5 different subspecies of hummer here...I have 3 feeders...


What's a Rufus colored back? The hummingbird I'm seeing is about the same color as a green apple. It's not shiny even in the sun. Whatever species it is is fine with me. I got a hummer  woohoo ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> @Maro2Bear : Now I'm seeing your avatar picture. Is it a sulcata? Before it was either blank or some sort of little blue square.


It was weird with me. His avatar looked the same on his posts but not on my alerts. They had a light blue look and not the same. I thought he had changed it and it wasn't showing up yet.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. We had a lot of rain and there has been flooding locally. Fortunately we are at the top of a hill and, while the pond is brim full and so are the rain butts, we are very unlikely to flood ever.
> 
> JoesDad and I are going to London again tonight for his birthday present this time. We have tickets to see comedian Bill Bailey who is probably unheard of on the other side of the Atlantic. He is is very funny and also a talented musician, so it will be interesting to see what his show is like. He’s also a keen birdwatcher which undoubtedly features very little in his act


I like Bill Bailey he is funny and very talented - that should be a good show!
Have a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> @Maro2Bear : Now I'm seeing your avatar picture. Is it a sulcata? Before it was either blank or some sort of little blue square.


It's still blank for me.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Or…..you could re live one of the most funnest moments in creation!!
> I don’t know anyone who hasn’t tried this at least once! ??


I don't know if you can search and find 'Morecombe and Wise Singing in the rain' but that is really funny!


----------



## Lyn W

Didn't fall through the ceiling so all good. ?
I found a lot that can go out but will have to wait for one of my nephews to help me move it, I don't think my weak knee could cope with several trips up and down a ladder.
It has felt quite autumnal this evening, My feet were freezing so I've got my woolly socks on to warm them up. We had some lightning and rain this afternoon and it was quite dark by 9.30 pm.
I think I'll be like Lola and take to bed early, so nos da see you tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Didn't fall through the ceiling so all good. ?
> I found a lot that can go out but will have to wait for one of my nephews to help me move it, I don't think my weak knee could cope with several trips up and down a ladder.
> It has felt quite autumnal this evening, My feet were freezing so I've got my woolly socks on to warm them up. We had some lightning and rain this afternoon and it was quite dark by 9.30 pm.
> I think I'll be like Lola and take to bed early, so nos da see you tomorrow.


Of course I had to watch singing in the rain ?️ and it got me to thinking about a UK comedian that used to be on over here. I found the unforgettable Benny Hill Show.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Didn't fall through the ceiling so all good. ?
> I found a lot that can go out but will have to wait for one of my nephews to help me move it, I don't think my weak knee could cope with several trips up and down a ladder.
> It has felt quite autumnal this evening, My feet were freezing so I've got my woolly socks on to warm them up. We had some lightning and rain this afternoon and it was quite dark by 9.30 pm.
> I think I'll be like Lola and take to bed early, so nos da see you tomorrow.


I'd fall off the ladder somehow someway. Good for you to wait and let a more agile person help. Helping gives that person a blessing anyway ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/63/03/B6F767AA-9773-438E-BCA5-46065FD41AED/tmp.gif


?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Of course I had to watch singing in the rain ?️ and it got me to thinking about a UK comedian that used to be on over here. I found the unforgettable Benny Hill Show.?




Oh my God, when he smacks the little old bald man in the back of the head repeatedly…..?????????????????
I grew up with my brother doing that to me all of the time!!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> ?



I am old.. ok?
I am not like chubbs who always has a good avitar video to post.
I tried….??


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am old.. ok?
> I am not like chubbs who always has a good avitar video to post.
> I tried….??


I can't either


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my God, when he smacks the little old bald man in the back of the head repeatedly…..?????????????????
> I grew up with my brother doing that to me all of the time!!?


Benny Hill was very funny in his time - these days he wouldn't get away with a lot of what he broadcast at the height of his success though.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'd fall off the ladder somehow someway. Good for you to wait and let a more agile person help. Helping gives that person a blessing anyway ?


I managed to throw a few things down but definitely need someone to pass other stuff down to. 
I'm OK on ladders but I just have to stop and think about the strain on my knee now because I know I'll pay for it later if I don't.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning everyone,
The sun is trying to shine today.
Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday whatever you're doing.
I'm off to the tip.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> @Maro2Bear : Now I'm seeing your avatar picture. Is it a sulcata? Before it was either blank or some sort of little blue square.



Yep. That was our Sully during the first few days after we got her.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. That was our Sully during the first few days after we got her.


Where ya been?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Where ya been?



Not too much new to Post. Lots of gardening & misc odds and end projects. Maybe the Summer doldrums. ?‍


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I can't either


Me neither ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Me neither ?


 Me three… ??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. That was our Sully during the first few days after we got her.


So did you change your avatar? There was something going on with it for a couple of days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> So did you change your avatar? There was something going on with it for a couple of days.



No, not really. Maybe some internet speed issues. It’s been the same one since i joined up.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not really. Maybe some internet speed issues. It’s been the same one since i joined up.


That's what I thought. That it's the same one. I couldn't see any difference. I was just seeing something blue like on my alerts but not your posts.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not really. Maybe some internet speed issues. It’s been the same one since i joined up.


I'm just getting a blank white circle ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> That's what I thought. That it's the same one. I couldn't see any difference. I was just seeing something blue like on my alerts but not your posts.



I am just seeing a square? Blank..
Nothing. … nada… nope…
No pickie pickie…


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am just seeing a square? Blank..
> Nothing. … nada… nope…
> No pickie pickie…



See???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> See???



Maybe it’s ghost ?? 
?


----------



## Lyn W

Hi again, dumped some junk today then back home to potter about.
My nephew called in, so got some other things from the attic that will go on the Freecycle website to see if anyone wants some of it.....one man's junk is another man's treasure......hopefully.
Lola has spent most of the day outside enjoying the sunshine. He'd better make the most of it - the weather is going downhill again from Thursday. Nephew took this picture of him


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi again, dumped some junk today then back home to potter about.
> My nephew called in, so got some other things from the attic that will go on the Freecycle website to see if anyone wants some of it.....one man's junk is another man's treasure......hopefully.
> Lola has spent most of the day outside enjoying the sunshine. He'd better make the most of it - the weather is going downhill again from Thursday. Nephew took this picture of him
> View attachment 330339


I love his little face. Even if it does look ornery and opinionated. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Hi again, dumped some junk today then back home to potter about.
> My nephew called in, so got some other things from the attic that will go on the Freecycle website to see if anyone wants some of it.....one man's junk is another man's treasure......hopefully.
> Lola has spent most of the day outside enjoying the sunshine. He'd better make the most of it - the weather is going downhill again from Thursday. Nephew took this picture of him
> View attachment 330339



Lola is simply gorgeous! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I love his little face. Even if it does look ornery and opinionated. ?



He looks like he is saying,
“Can anybody see me here?”
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> He looks like he is saying,
> “Can anybody see me here?”
> ?




Or maybe…..
“Does this SHELL make my butt look BIG?”
??????????


----------



## Maro2Bear

You all might recall that I picked up some wild Cherry tree limbs from the roadside last year sometime. I “rough” turned a few limbs into smaller more manageable pieces. Every now & then, I’ll grab a chunk & just “make some shavings”. Here’s a little vase/urn with a lid. The gab between the lid & base (bottom of pix) looks rough now until fully complete.

Wild Cherry | Lidded Vase


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You all might recall that I picked up some wild Cherry tree limbs from the roadside last year sometime. I “rough” turned a few limbs into smaller more manageable pieces. Every now & then, I’ll grab a chunk & just “make some shavings”. Here’s a little vase/urn with a lid. The gab between the lid & base (bottom of pix) looks rough now until fully complete.
> 
> Wild Cherry | Lidded Vase
> 
> View attachment 330343


I remember cause it's actually my favorite wood. I just love it's sheen and that doesn't even have a finish yet I'll bet.?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hi again, dumped some junk today then back home to potter about.
> My nephew called in, so got some other things from the attic that will go on the Freecycle website to see if anyone wants some of it.....one man's junk is another man's treasure......hopefully.
> Lola has spent most of the day outside enjoying the sunshine. He'd better make the most of it - the weather is going downhill again from Thursday. Nephew took this picture of him
> View attachment 330339


How exciting!!! Lola is a handsome man ?


----------



## EllieMay

I took Jayden to the Caldwell zoo this afternoon.. Im trying to get in a few short outings before school starts next week.



. They have added a few Aldabras and I sneaked in a pet on the beautiful head and neck that was reaching for me!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Me three… ??


You started it ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I took Jayden to the Caldwell zoo this afternoon.. Im trying to get in a few short outings before school starts next week.
> View attachment 330353
> View attachment 330354
> View attachment 330355
> . They have added a few Aldabras and I sneaked in a pet on the beautiful head and neck that was reaching for me!!!


I'll bet Jayden actually felt like he was at home and not on an outing ?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> We'd been getting hundred year floods for a few years but so far this year has been a bit better. Thank God. Hello it's nice to see you again ?


We've been having that as well. 2016 was the worst. 90% of the homes in our city flooded as well as neighboring cities. My parents and sister flooded. We were lucky that year. We've moved since but still in the same city, and our current house did not flood that year, so we are hopeful. We are about to pay for two large metal shade coverings and feeding structures for our pastures for the horses and sheep. We let the guy know that we will go ahead and have them ordered and paid, but we have to have a week of zero rain for them to be able to get back there to put them together. The tortoises are having the best humid life. They didn't even want to come out today though. We had monsoon weather again. Tomorrow calls for sunshine. I can't wait!


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> I took Jayden to the Caldwell zoo this afternoon.. Im trying to get in a few short outings before school starts next week.
> View attachment 330353
> View attachment 330354
> View attachment 330355
> . They have added a few Aldabras and I sneaked in a pet on the beautiful head and neck that was reaching for me!!!


So lucky!!! I tried to slip a keeper a dollar to let me touch the ones at the Baton Rouge Zoo. Sadly for me, she was not corrupt.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> So lucky!!! I tried to slip a keeper a dollar to let me touch the ones at the Baton Rouge Zoo. Sadly for me, she was not corrupt.



Really, a dollar? ?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> So lucky!!! I tried to slip a keeper a dollar to let me touch the ones at the Baton Rouge Zoo. Sadly for me, she was not corrupt.


Did you notice she said sneak?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We've been having that as well. 2016 was the worst. 90% of the homes in our city flooded as well as neighboring cities. My parents and sister flooded. We were lucky that year. We've moved since but still in the same city, and our current house did not flood that year, so we are hopeful. We are about to pay for two large metal shade coverings and feeding structures for our pastures for the horses and sheep. We let the guy know that we will go ahead and have them ordered and paid, but we have to have a week of zero rain for them to be able to get back there to put them together. The tortoises are having the best humid life. They didn't even want to come out today though. We had monsoon weather again. Tomorrow calls for sunshine. I can't wait!


That will be nice for the horses and sheep. Here's hoping for them soon ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'll bet Jayden actually felt like he was at home and not on an outing ?


That’s funny! I told him the exact same thing and he quickly replied that we were missing the anteater and tigers! ??? Oh yes, and the birds that he was feeding! They were the whole reason that he badgered me into going today.. lol


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> So lucky!!! I tried to slip a keeper a dollar to let me touch the ones at the Baton Rouge Zoo. Sadly for me, she was not corrupt.


Welllll… no one was looking ???


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Really, a dollar? ?


Hey… the ice cream machine at the zoo charges you $4:50 for a cup of ice cream but you can get .50 discount for paying with cash.. Jayden put in a $5 bill and received back a gold dollar coin for his change ? it made his day!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Lola is simply gorgeous! ?


I can't take any credit for it but I think so too.
I'm always telling him he's my big, handsome boy so he's quite big headed about it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all!
We have a bright morning here - the calm before the storm - heavy rain arrives tomorrow. 
So going to be out and about today. 
Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Nice morning here too.. hopefully it’s not the calm before the storm.. lol… Not sure what we are getting up to today.. Some work until noon.. then… who knows??? Lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Really, a dollar? ?



The kids now a-days don’t do ANYTHING for less than a twenty.
They won’t even get outta bed! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> The kids now a-days don’t do ANYTHING for less than a twenty.
> They won’t even get outta bed! ?



A bribe of a dollar… yeah, you‘re right. Can you imagine being fired from your job for taking a bribe. 

“Ok buster, we caught you red handed. It’s on CCTV, we watched you take a rolled up bill or more… 

“ But Sir, you are firing me for a bribe of a buck? “


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all.

Our theatre trip was excellent, but a late night doesn’t half tire me out these days. I can’t cope with late bedtimes like I could in my youth.

I have been to the physio/osteopath again today. My shoulder is so painful. All muscular. I came out feeling worn out and had a nap this afternoon. I think an early night is on the cards.

I popped into the supermarket on the way home and they were giving out free bunches of flowers that had passed their sell by date. That properly cheered me up


----------



## TriciaStringer

Maro2Bear said:


> Really, a dollar? ?


I was willing to go as high as $2, but she couldn't be bribed.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> A bribe of a dollar… yeah, you‘re right. Can you imagine being fired from your job for taking a bribe.
> 
> “Ok buster, we caught you red handed. It’s on CCTV, we watched you take a rolled up bill or more…
> 
> “ But Sir, you are firing me for a bribe of a buck? “



??????
How does the old saying go???….
“ no good deed goes UN- punished.”


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Our theatre trip was excellent, but a late night doesn’t half tire me out these days. I can’t cope with late bedtimes like I could in my youth.
> 
> I have been to the physio/osteopath again today. My shoulder is so painful. All muscular. I came out feeling worn out and had a nap this afternoon. I think an early night is on the cards.
> 
> I popped into the supermarket on the way home and they were giving out free bunches of flowers that had passed their sell by date. That properly cheered me up
> View attachment 330378



I am so glad you got FREE flowers for your pain. I wish there was something I could do to help . How about putting hot compresses on your shoulder for 20mins on then off, on then off..?
I would have preferred Häagen-Dazs ice cream for free… but hey… free is free.
I want to hear ALL about the theater later but for right now I think a spot of tea and a rest is all you need left to do tonight. ??????


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Our theatre trip was excellent, but a late night doesn’t half tire me out these days. I can’t cope with late bedtimes like I could in my youth.
> 
> I have been to the physio/osteopath again today. My shoulder is so painful. All muscular. I came out feeling worn out and had a nap this afternoon. I think an early night is on the cards.
> 
> I popped into the supermarket on the way home and they were giving out free bunches of flowers that had passed their sell by date. That properly cheered me up
> View attachment 330378


That's so nice and what a lovely thing to do for their customers. Hope your shoulder feels better quickly.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> The kids now a-days don’t do ANYTHING for less than a twenty.
> They won’t even get outta bed! ?


Some of them do. We have a few here ? that wanta be with the interesting people


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Some of them do. We have a few here ? that wanta be with the interesting people



A rare breed indeed. Keep them close by you.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> A rare breed indeed. Keep them close by you.


Here is here on TFO. Although I do have a grandson or two that get ahold of me now and then with animal questions. That's usually about a house wabbit question though.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That's so nice and what a lovely thing to do for their customers. Hope your shoulder feels better quickly.?


My grocery store has been giving away COVID-19 bags since everything has been opening up. They have 2 cloth masks, a package of 20 disposable masks, and a package of hand sanitizer wipes. Now we are being told to mask up again and I never quit anyway. I was glad to get them. They're good. But yours are still my favorite.?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all.
> 
> Our theatre trip was excellent, but a late night doesn’t half tire me out these days. I can’t cope with late bedtimes like I could in my youth.
> 
> I have been to the physio/osteopath again today. My shoulder is so painful. All muscular. I came out feeling worn out and had a nap this afternoon. I think an early night is on the cards.
> 
> I popped into the supermarket on the way home and they were giving out free bunches of flowers that had passed their sell by date. That properly cheered me up
> View attachment 330378


Sorry you're in pain and hope it's better soon. 
I have an infra red heat massager 'wand' I use for muscular pain. It's donkeys years old but still helps. 
Like this sort of thing.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
We've had a wet day but not exactly stormy....no thunder yet anyway. 
I've been to the opticians today for a long overdue test. 
All OK - I can still see more than I can have 
Lola has picked up on the weather and been in his hide most of the day.....sensible boy.
Hope you're all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> We've had a wet day but not exactly stormy....no thunder yet anyway.
> I've been to the opticians today for a long overdue test.
> All OK - I can still see more than I can have
> Lola has picked up on the weather and been in his hide most of the day.....sensible boy.
> Hope you're all having a good Thursday.


I keep trying to get a hummingbird pic but so far today I've only been able to get a snail and a halfway decent butterfly pic. I'm ok with it


----------



## Lyn W

What a beautiful butterfly! That's a lovely pic.
The little chap in bottom pic is what we call a slug - unless it's a snail in the nude!!
He has lovely markings though.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What a beautiful butterfly! That's a lovely pic.
> The little chap in bottom pic is what we call a slug - unless it's a snail in the nude!!
> He has lovely markings though.


It's a snail with his coil in his belly ? There actually is a slug or what I think of slugs in my area. It will be really unusual if I can get a picture of one in my yard. I have seen some though. They are more common a few blocks away. They are clear like a jelly fish. I don't like either one ? If they are carrying their house on their back it's a different story.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon, all.
It's been wet and quite windy but the sun is battling hard against the clouds. 
I have a very itchy hand today which is driving me mad, must be a reaction to something but goodness knows what. I have take an antihistamine tablet in the hope it will clam it down.
The old wives tale says that if the right hand itches then a lot of money could be coming your way. Maybe I'll buy a lottery ticket. 
Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon, all.
> It's been wet and quite windy but the sun is battling hard against the clouds.
> I have a very itchy hand today which is driving me mad, must be a reaction to something but goodness knows what. I have take an antihistamine tablet in the hope it will clam it down.
> The old wives tale says that if the right hand itches then a lot of money could be coming your way. Maybe I'll buy a lottery ticket.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.



Good luck on the money coming your way!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Another very bright sunny warm start to our Friday. Going to get up into the 90s today, and reportedly all next week. We really could use some ????. Been very dry with just the occasional shower.

Started a new miniature decorative “bird/bee house”. I’ll probably straw thatch the roof on this one as well.

Started with a chunk of wood like pictured & rounded things off into a roof and slender structure for the “house”. Needs a few more steps & hollowing out before thatching.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon, all.
> It's been wet and quite windy but the sun is battling hard against the clouds.
> I have a very itchy hand today which is driving me mad, must be a reaction to something but goodness knows what. I have take an antihistamine tablet in the hope it will clam it down.
> The old wives tale says that if the right hand itches then a lot of money could be coming your way. Maybe I'll buy a lottery ticket.
> Hope everyone has a good Friday.



Yes Lyn!!!
That’s true (the old wives tale)….
If your right hand itches = $$&
If your LEFT hand itches= you’ll GIVE money…

Your right ear ringing = someone is talking good about you.
Your left ear ringing = someone is talking bad about you…
Sooooo……. Watch out everybody!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Another very bright sunny warm start to our Friday. Going to get up into the 90s today, and reportedly all next week. We really could use some ????. Been very dry with just the occasional shower.
> 
> Started a new miniature decorative “bird/bee house”. I’ll probably straw thatch the roof on this one as well.
> 
> Started with a chunk of wood like pictured & rounded things off into a roof and slender structure for the “house”. Needs a few more steps & hollowing out before thatching.
> View attachment 330520



So VERY cooool!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes Lyn!!!
> That’s true (the old wives tale)….
> If your right hand itches = $$&
> If your LEFT hand itches= you’ll GIVE money…
> 
> Your right ear ringing = someone is talking good about you.
> Your left ear ringing = someone is talking bad about you…
> Sooooo……. Watch out everybody!
> ?


I wonder if that’s opposite for left handed people??? ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I wonder if that’s opposite for left handed people??? ?


I'm right handed but for me it's always my left hand that itches before a blessing. Maybe I'm dislexic ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I wonder if that’s opposite for left handed people??? ?



Ooohhhhh…. cr*p!!!!

I’m left handed! ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Like bugs?









EntoMasks - Etsy UK


Shop Masks featuring insects, spiders, & other critters by EntoMasks located in Nova Scotia, Canada. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




www.etsy.com


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I keep trying to get a hummingbird pic but so far today I've only been able to get a snail and a halfway decent butterfly pic. I'm ok with it
> View attachment 330486
> View attachment 330487


I love the butterfly!


----------



## JoesMum

I have to share some extremely cute pictures from the rescue… neither of them mine, but they are so adorable!

This is one of 3 baby hedgehogs that came in extremely dehydrated. They’re being reared by a friend of mine and need feeding every 90 minutes day and night. They’re through the danger period now so hopefully they’ll be good to release before the winter.




And this is one of a litter of dormice being reared by another friend. These tiny mouse lookalikes are even cuter as babies! They’re getting hourly feeds day and night.


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> I have to share some extremely cute pictures from the rescue… neither of them mine, but they are so adorable!
> 
> This is one of 3 baby hedgehogs that came in extremely dehydrated. They’re being reared by a friend of mine and need feeding every 90 minutes day and night. They’re through the danger period now so hopefully they’ll be good to release before the winter.
> 
> View attachment 330543
> 
> 
> And this is one of a litter of dormice being reared by another friend. These tiny mouse lookalikes are even cuter as babies! They’re getting hourly feeds day and night.
> View attachment 330544


One doesn't get a feel for how tiny baby dormouse is until you realize he's hanging onto a FINGER!


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> I have to share some extremely cute pictures from the rescue… neither of them mine, but they are so adorable!
> 
> This is one of 3 baby hedgehogs that came in extremely dehydrated. They’re being reared by a friend of mine and need feeding every 90 minutes day and night. They’re through the danger period now so hopefully they’ll be good to release before the winter.
> 
> View attachment 330543
> 
> 
> And this is one of a litter of dormice being reared by another friend. These tiny mouse lookalikes are even cuter as babies! They’re getting hourly feeds day and night.
> View attachment 330544


Oh my goodness! So adorable!!!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

My daughter, Emogene, took her favorite turkey on an adventure today. Bobert was silent the whole ride to the pet store. For a turkey, silence is very unusual. She just watched out the window. She ran into the pet store to get her a halter and came back out to find Bobert in the front seat. She laid a towel in the seat and Bobert is cruising around town. The halter leash didn’t work. Bobert wouldn’t be still long enough to get it around both wings. I told her maybe if she had help putting it on her, we could get it to work. They are headed to our local feed store/co-op to find some leg bands for the turkeys. I told her to just carry her.


----------



## Cathie G

S


JoesMum said:


> I have to share some extremely cute pictures from the rescue… neither of them mine, but they are so adorable!
> 
> This is one of 3 baby hedgehogs that came in extremely dehydrated. They’re being reared by a friend of mine and need feeding every 90 minutes day and night. They’re through the danger period now so hopefully they’ll be good to release before the winter.
> 
> View attachment 330543
> 
> 
> And this is one of a litter of dormice being reared by another friend. These tiny mouse lookalikes are even cuter as babies! They’re getting hourly feeds day and night.
> View attachment 330544


So adorable. Both of them. Just goes to show you all babies are cute. But how in the world do you feed a tiny little dormouse?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> My daughter, Emogene, took her favorite turkey on an adventure today. Bobert was silent the whole ride to the pet store. For a turkey, silence is very unusual. She just watched out the window. She ran into the pet store to get her a halter and came back out to find Bobert in the front seat. She laid a towel in the seat and Bobert is cruising around town. The halter leash didn’t work. Bobert wouldn’t be still long enough to get it around both wings. I told her maybe if she had help putting it on her, we could get it to work. They are headed to our local feed store/co-op to find some leg bands for the turkeys. I told her to just carry her.


That would be fun to get a turkey to walk with you on a leash. Maybe practice at home first so it isn't as much stimulation. It seems like Bobert was enjoying his ride and all the sightseeing.?


----------



## Cathie G

I've always loved taking pictures of wildlife and all the cameras that I have just don't do what I want. I finally broke down and bought a trail camera. I bought the Spypoint Link-Micro-lte. The more I read on hooking it up the more I know I'll probably be happy with it. I can control it from my phone and


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> S
> 
> So adorable. Both of them. Just goes to show you all babies are cute. But how in the world do you feed a tiny little dormouse?


With a very small amount of specialist milk and a small syringe… one drop at a time. It will soon be helping itself to seed, ?


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> I've always loved taking pictures of wildlife and all the cameras that I have just don't do what I want. I finally broke down and bought a trail camera. I bought the Spypoint Link-Micro-lte. The more I read on hooking it up the more I know I'll probably be happy with it. I can control it from my phone and


Welcome to the wildlife camera club ?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Welcome to the wildlife camera club ?


I think it's going to work for what I want out of a camera. It's not real high tech but it's a cellular camera and I can move it easily if I want. Has an SD card, hooks to my phone thru an app. It's battery operated. I'm happy ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I think it's going to work for what I want out of a camera. It's not real high tech but it's a cellular camera and I can move it easily if I want. Has an SD card, hooks to my phone thru an app. It's battery operated. I'm happy ?


Oh, and the app only takes 7.9mb on my phone which is another plus. I'm studying in the meantime before I activate and don't have problems later.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck on the money coming your way!


Nothing yet - maybe it will be in the post on Monday!


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> My daughter, Emogene, took her favorite turkey on an adventure today. Bobert was silent the whole ride to the pet store. For a turkey, silence is very unusual. She just watched out the window. She ran into the pet store to get her a halter and came back out to find Bobert in the front seat. She laid a towel in the seat and Bobert is cruising around town. The halter leash didn’t work. Bobert wouldn’t be still long enough to get it around both wings. I told her maybe if she had help putting it on her, we could get it to work. They are headed to our local feed store/co-op to find some leg bands for the turkeys. I told her to just carry her.


That's not something you see everyday  I hope he enjoyed his trip out in the car.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> I have to share some extremely cute pictures from the rescue… neither of them mine, but they are so adorable!
> 
> This is one of 3 baby hedgehogs that came in extremely dehydrated. They’re being reared by a friend of mine and need feeding every 90 minutes day and night. They’re through the danger period now so hopefully they’ll be good to release before the winter.
> 
> View attachment 330543
> 
> 
> And this is one of a litter of dormice being reared by another friend. These tiny mouse lookalikes are even cuter as babies! They’re getting hourly feeds day and night.
> View attachment 330544


They are so beautiful!
Isn't nature wonderful!?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> With a very small amount of specialist milk and a small syringe… one drop at a time. It will soon be helping itself to seed, ?


That's so interesting. What kind of milk? Sorry, I'm being so nosey. I've fed babies and it's just an interesting subject to me. It's always encouraging when they start wanting to eat what they want when they want it.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
It's almost bedtime here but thought I'd pop in.
It's been quite wet and windy here today so neither Lola or I ventured out.
I did a few jobs and had a lazy day watching some of the Olympics.
Anyway I'll bid you nos da and will see you tomorrow.
Enjoy the rest of your Saturday


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> It's almost bedtime here but thought I'd pop in.
> It's been quite wet and windy here today so neither Lola or I ventured out.
> I did a few jobs and had a lazy day watching some of the Olympics.
> Anyway I'll bid you nos da and will see you tomorrow.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday


Nos da. Have a good night.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> I have to share some extremely cute pictures from the rescue… neither of them mine, but they are so adorable!
> 
> This is one of 3 baby hedgehogs that came in extremely dehydrated. They’re being reared by a friend of mine and need feeding every 90 minutes day and night. They’re through the danger period now so hopefully they’ll be good to release before the winter.
> 
> View attachment 330543
> 
> 
> And this is one of a litter of dormice being reared by another friend. These tiny mouse lookalikes are even cuter as babies! They’re getting hourly feeds day and night.
> View attachment 330544



What cuties!!!!!
How can anyone hurt things so cute and not feel remorse????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TriciaStringer said:


> My daughter, Emogene, took her favorite turkey on an adventure today. Bobert was silent the whole ride to the pet store. For a turkey, silence is very unusual. She just watched out the window. She ran into the pet store to get her a halter and came back out to find Bobert in the front seat. She laid a towel in the seat and Bobert is cruising around town. The halter leash didn’t work. Bobert wouldn’t be still long enough to get it around both wings. I told her maybe if she had help putting it on her, we could get it to work. They are headed to our local feed store/co-op to find some leg bands for the turkeys. I told her to just carry her.



I wonder if the people in the car behind them see that turkey staring at them?? ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I wonder if the people in the car behind them see that turkey staring at them?? ???


Just imagine if she can get it to walk with a leash ? and I'll bet she can ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Just imagine if she can get it to walk with a leash ? and I'll bet she can ?



I can hardly wait for the video!!


----------



## Cathie G

Joe finally gave me the new toy he brought home for me yesterday. I love his job ?


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Linda (Joe's Mum) : I was watching Jamie's 15 minute meals and he was making mashed potatoes with brussel sprouts. All through the segment he kept saying, "bubble and squeak." I know this is Cockney rhyming, but for the life of me I can't rhyme it back to mashed potatoes. HELP!!


----------



## JoesMum

Cathie G said:


> That's so interesting. What kind of milk? Sorry, I'm being so nosey. I've fed babies and it's just an interesting subject to me. It's always encouraging when they start wanting to eat what they want when they want it.?


That I don’t know. My specialism is baby birds, not baby rodents. I know that puppy milk is used for a lot of things, including hedgehogs, but couldn’t swear they use it for dormice.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> So, Linda (Joe's Mum) : I was watching Jamie's 15 minute meals and he was making mashed potatoes with brussel sprouts. All through the segment he kept saying, "bubble and squeak." I know this is Cockney rhyming, but for the life of me I can't rhyme it back to mashed potatoes. HELP!!


Bubble and squeak is the name of a dish… leftovers fried up in a pan with bacon. It’s not rhyming slang; it’s descriptive. Squeak is the bacon and it’s all thrown in a pan and bubbled up together.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I moved to Oregon from California almost 16 years ago. I brought cactus with me to grow for the tortoises.So I have all these pots of cactus...


however, not 1 tortoise that passed thru these door ate the damn things.


and I swear there must be little tiny men hiding in the pot, and throwing cactus spines at me...ouch!
so they have been a pain in my fingers (lol) but look at what happened for the first time...
so pretty..


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Bubble and squeak is the name of a dish… leftovers fried up in a pan with bacon. It’s not rhyming slang; it’s descriptive. Squeak is the bacon and it’s all thrown in a pan and bubbled up together.


 Ah, I see. He put uncooked brussel sprouts and uncooked potatoes in a food processor with the slicer attachment and sliced 'em all up then tossed them into boiling water. Only took a few minutes to cook, then mashed 'em up, seasoned, buttered and milk and crisped bits of bacon and - bubble and squeak!! I never thought to combine brussel sprouts in mashed potatoes, but I'm going to try this.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, I see. He put uncooked brussel sprouts and uncooked potatoes in a food processor with the slicer attachment and sliced 'em all up then tossed them into boiling water. Only took a few minutes to cook, then mashed 'em up, seasoned, buttered and milk and crisped bits of bacon and - bubble and squeak!! I never thought to combine brussel sprouts in mashed potatoes, but I'm going to try this.


Here, bubble and squeak is very popular on Boxing Day when all the left over veg are thrown into a frying pan and mixed up with bacon or often served with the left over Turkey (sorry Bobert ) or other cold meats etc.
Also made with any leftovers from other roast meals too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
We've had more rain but with long enough in between showers and a strong wind to dry the washing on the line. Lola popped out and basked in a sheltered spot for a while but he didn't stay long. 
I watched the closing ceremony for the Olympics; it's been so strange without spectators in the various venues. I do feel sorry for the competitors but they've all done themselves and their countries proud. Lets hope by 2024 covid will have been well and truly tamed. 
I'm looking forward to the Paralympics now and more amazing performances from amazing people in all sports. 
Hope you're all having a good Sunday.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I moved to Oregon from California almost 16 years ago. I brought cactus with me to grow for the tortoises.So I have all these pots of cactus...
> View attachment 330629
> 
> however, not 1 tortoise that passed thru these door ate the damn things.
> View attachment 330630
> 
> and I swear there must be little tiny men hiding in the pot, and throwing cactus spines at me...ouch!
> so they have been a pain in my fingers (lol) but look at what happened for the first time...
> so pretty..
> View attachment 330632
> View attachment 330631


My tortoise won't eat it either. But it always makes my day when a flower blooms. It's really special if it's from a plant that doesn't normally do it. It's like a little gift from God.?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> Just imagine if she can get it to walk with a leash ? and I'll bet she can ?





Chefdenoel10 said:


> I wonder if the people in the car behind them see that turkey staring at them?? ???


She said a lot of people did a double take when passing her. Some people in the parking lot stopped to ask about her and asked her name. A little girl at the feed store kept petting her. I was waiting for someone to snap a picture and put it on our local FB page talking about how country some people are.


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Ah, I see. He put uncooked brussel sprouts and uncooked potatoes in a food processor with the slicer attachment and sliced 'em all up then tossed them into boiling water. Only took a few minutes to cook, then mashed 'em up, seasoned, buttered and milk and crisped bits of bacon and - bubble and squeak!! I never thought to combine brussel sprouts in mashed potatoes, but I'm going to try this.


Traditionally it’s leftover cooked cabbage and mashed potato with bacon. Jamie’s version is a posh cheffy version. It’s even better topped with a fried egg


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all. I have spent the day with my in laws which was less trying than average. We had the journey from hell to get home… really bad traffic. We have had dinner and now I must bid you goodnight.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Traditionally it’s leftover cooked cabbage and mashed potato with bacon. Jamie’s version is a posh cheffy version. It’s even better topped with a fried egg


That actually sounds good because I love sour crout with mashed potatoes. I always have to have a bite of the crout with a bit of mashed potatoes at the same time. Brussel sprouts would be just as good. To get the squeak I could use beef bacon.?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> She said a lot of people did a double take when passing her. Some people in the parking lot stopped to ask about her and asked her name. A little girl at the feed store kept petting her. I was waiting for someone to snap a picture and put it on our local FB page talking about how country some people are.


Every year I see people that dress up their pet chicken for various holidays. Why not a turkey?


----------



## TriciaStringer

I was going to show y’all a video of Bobert singing/hollering on Emogene’s shoulder right before she left, but I guess videos aren’t allowed.
I have it posted on Facebook on our farm page, Creeping Acres Farm, if you want to see it.


----------



## TriciaStringer

maggie3fan said:


> I moved to Oregon from California almost 16 years ago. I brought cactus with me to grow for the tortoises.So I have all these pots of cactus...
> View attachment 330629
> 
> however, not 1 tortoise that passed thru these door ate the damn things.
> View attachment 330630
> 
> and I swear there must be little tiny men hiding in the pot, and throwing cactus spines at me...ouch!
> so they have been a pain in my fingers (lol) but look at what happened for the first time...
> so pretty..
> View attachment 330632
> View attachment 330631


I love them!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

JoesMum said:


> Traditionally it’s leftover cooked cabbage and mashed potato with bacon. Jamie’s version is a posh cheffy version. It’s even better topped with a fried egg


That sounds delicious! I am the queen of reinventing leftovers.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I moved to Oregon from California almost 16 years ago. I brought cactus with me to grow for the tortoises.So I have all these pots of cactus...
> View attachment 330629
> 
> however, not 1 tortoise that passed thru these door ate the damn things.
> View attachment 330630
> 
> and I swear there must be little tiny men hiding in the pot, and throwing cactus spines at me...ouch!
> so they have been a pain in my fingers (lol) but look at what happened for the first time...
> so pretty..
> View attachment 330632
> View attachment 330631



Maggie,
With all that’s going on in California right now.. I’m thinking that little cactus ? is showing his appreciation for you getting his a** ..outta there 16 years ago… ?

How beautiful his flower is!
Be nice to it…
Water it…
Talk to it…
Hug..???….
No … don’t do THAT! 
Well…. I hope you get the idea…
Treat it well and it will continue to surprise you with beautiful flowers ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TriciaStringer said:


> I was going to show y’all a video of Bobert singing/hollering on Emogene’s shoulder right before she left, but I guess videos aren’t allowed.
> I have it posted on Facebook on our farm page, Creeping Acres Farm, if you want to see it.



What a beautiful turkey!!!
Is he white or gray???
My eyes are old now…?
But I CAN see that he is gorgeous.
I’m off to find the video on fb. ?


----------



## TriciaStringer

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What a beautiful turkey!!!
> Is he white or gray???
> My eyes are old now…?
> But I CAN see that he is gorgeous.
> I’m off to find the video on fb. ?


Bobert is gray.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Another week begins with mixed weather. 
I've had the stitches from my shoulder removed this morning - all good so far; still waiting for the results but I'm optimistic that they'll be fine. 
Lola is out and about, he didn't eat much yesterday but he's making up for it today. 

I'd better make a start on a few chores I've been putting off so I'll see you later.
Have a good Monday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just found the most amazing random bloom in my backyard yesterday! I awesome a squirrel dropped it after it stole it from a neighbor.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've always called those naked ladies. The blooms happen first, then after they're through the leaves come up. It's a bulb. I have several in my box turtle yard all blooming right now.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> That's not something you see everyday  I hope he enjoyed his trip out in the car.







many animal are “special needs animals” ???


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all. I have spent the day with my in laws which was less trying than average. We had the journey from hell to get home… really bad traffic. We have had dinner and now I must bid you goodnight.


Glad the visit was better.. hate that it had to be topped with traffic ordeal.. hopefully today is much better


----------



## EllieMay

Welcome to Monday everyone.. The love of my life is 2 today.. YEP.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDER… 
I have to take Jayden to meet his teacher this afternoon.( His first day of 2nd grade is Thursday.. ). Then this evening after that, we will be having a full blown dog party. I have baked a doggy cake for the occasion and will of course take many pics to document the occasion.. here’s the sneak peek..


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 330653
> View attachment 330654
> View attachment 330655
> 
> many animal are “special needs animals” ???


That's pretty darned cute!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Welcome to Monday everyone.. The love of my life is 2 today.. YEP.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDER…
> I have to take Jayden to meet his teacher this afternoon.( His first day of 2nd grade is Thursday.. ). Then this evening after that, we will be having a full blown dog party. I have baked a doggy cake for the occasion and will of course take many pics to document the occasion.. here’s the sneak peek..
> View attachment 330660


Aw. . . my favorite doggy is getting a party!


----------



## Cathie G

I finally got up the courage to get my SD card ready to activate my trail camera and guess what... For once it went halfway decent using my computer ? tomorrow I'll be doing the activation on my phone. That stuff is always stressful because I'm so computer illiterate. We'll see ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Welcome to Monday everyone.. The love of my life is 2 today.. YEP.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDER…
> I have to take Jayden to meet his teacher this afternoon.( His first day of 2nd grade is Thursday.. ). Then this evening after that, we will be having a full blown dog party. I have baked a doggy cake for the occasion and will of course take many pics to document the occasion.. here’s the sneak peek..
> View attachment 330660


I'm looking forward to the pics. Happy birthday Cinder! It seems like yesterday that you got her. The saying is too true. Time flies when you're having fun.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just found the most amazing random bloom in my backyard yesterday! I awesome a squirrel dropped it after it stole it from a neighbor.




Wow!! Beautiful!!
Is that a “day lily”?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I've always called those naked ladies. The blooms happen first, then after they're through the leaves come up. It's a bulb. I have several in my box turtle yard all blooming right now.



Pictures please. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Welcome to Monday everyone.. The love of my life is 2 today.. YEP.. HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDER…
> I have to take Jayden to meet his teacher this afternoon.( His first day of 2nd grade is Thursday.. ). Then this evening after that, we will be having a full blown dog party. I have baked a doggy cake for the occasion and will of course take many pics to document the occasion.. here’s the sneak peek..
> View attachment 330660



Happy birthday Cider!!!!
You made it to 2!!!!!
Woooo hooooo!!!!! 
…(bells and whistles) ?????????????????????

And…. Before you go.?…..
Is that a TURKEY ON YOUR SON!!! ?
Or is your son on a turkey?? ????
What an awesome birdie!!!!
I hope he gets some cake too?
Or a treat of some kind… gobble gobble beauty!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I finally got up the courage to get my SD card ready to activate my trail camera and guess what... For once it went halfway decent using my computer ? tomorrow I'll be doing the activation on my phone. That stuff is always stressful because I'm so computer illiterate. We'll see ?



Good luck Cathy!
If you need any help…..?…..
Ask Blackdog….?


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Birthday MY LOVE ???
???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Simply great photos!!! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just found the most amazing random bloom in my backyard yesterday! I awesome a squirrel dropped it after it stole it from a neighbor.


They look similar to some I have which I believe are called Nerines. Mine tend to flower around November time without leaves but the green ribbon type leaves appear for the rest of the year.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Happy Birthday MY LOVE ???
> ???
> View attachment 330681
> View attachment 330682
> View attachment 330683
> View attachment 330684
> View attachment 330685
> View attachment 330686


Great photos!
Happy 2nd birthday to Princess Cinders!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's quite warm and sunny today so Lola is enjoy some basking time. 
Hope everyone has a good Tuesday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Pictures please. ?










In the second picture there's one right in front of Misty. They're just about finished blooming, so hard to see. In the third picture you can see how they send up a flower stem first, after the flowers die the leaves come up. It's a good thing you asked for pictures because in the last picture the turtle was stuck in the old bark and couldn't get out.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Birthday MY LOVE ???
> ???
> View attachment 330681
> View attachment 330682
> View attachment 330683
> View attachment 330684
> View attachment 330685
> View attachment 330686


Oh Cinder! She just takes it all in stride. None of the pictures show a face that's put upon. Love the tutu!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Heads up all southern members Tropical Storm about to happen nothing further but it tracks to Florida now


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. I had my proud Mum moment today as I for to release the little wren that we have reared from a pink newly hatched miniscule dinosaur. Unfortunately my attempt to video the releas failed as he was too quick to be off!

He spent this morning beating waxworms senseless and consuming them… he ate at least his own bodyweight in them, so I know he left well fed 

I also got this little video of him taking a dustbath this morning.


----------



## Cathie G

I


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good luck Cathy!
> If you need any help…..?…..
> Ask Blackdog….?


I chickened out so far today. Plus Dilly had a wellness check which always wears me out but I still may just get belligerent and just do it yet today. I also have to decide which plan I want to be on. I can do unlimited photos for $100 a year, 250 per month for some kinda fee, or 100 per month for free. The free one only gives me about 3.3 per day and the camera takes pictures on movement and other variables. I'm not sure but when I do the activation I don't want to have to go back in trying to make a bunch of changes. At least I have the SD card ready for when I do it.?


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I had my proud Mum moment today as I for to release the little wren that we have reared from a pink newly hatched miniscule dinosaur. Unfortunately my attempt to video the releas failed as he was too quick to be off!
> 
> He spent this morning beating waxworms senseless and consuming them… he ate at least his own bodyweight in them, so I know he left well fed
> 
> I also got this little video of him taking a dustbath this morning.


That was adorable ? he really gets down to business ? looks like a little survivor to me


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Great photos!
> Happy 2nd birthday to Princess Cinders!


Yes she's a little Cinderella ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Birthday MY LOVE ???
> ???
> View attachment 330681
> View attachment 330682
> View attachment 330683
> View attachment 330684
> View attachment 330685
> View attachment 330686


It looks like all the pooches had as much fun as Cinder ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Oh Cinder! She just takes it all in stride. None of the pictures show a face that's put upon. Love the tutu!!


I almost felt guilty for putting her through the rigamorole just so I could have those pictures but she really enjoyed her cake and presents.. it was hot and she was put out at me For taking the pics instead of just letting her dive into the cake.. here’s the photo of THAT ???


they all slept like the dead last night and then had a blast digging through all the new things today..


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I almost felt guilty for putting her through the rigamorole just so I could have those pictures but she really enjoyed her cake and presents.. it was hot and she was put out at me For taking the pics instead of just letting her dive into the cake.. here’s the photo of THAT ???
> View attachment 330725
> 
> they all slept like the dead last night and then had a blast digging through all the new things today..


omg! She looks drugged lol...so funny


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I almost felt guilty for putting her through the rigamorole just so I could have those pictures but she really enjoyed her cake and presents.. it was hot and she was put out at me For taking the pics instead of just letting her dive into the cake.. here’s the photo of THAT ???
> View attachment 330725
> 
> they all slept like the dead last night and then had a blast digging through all the new things today..


I noticed you said almost ?


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Heads up all southern members Tropical Storm about to happen nothing further but it tracks to Florida now
> View attachment 330706


Stay safe everyone in its path!
@ZEROPILOT - batten down the hatches Ed!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. I had my proud Mum moment today as I for to release the little wren that we have reared from a pink newly hatched miniscule dinosaur. Unfortunately my attempt to video the releas failed as he was too quick to be off!
> 
> He spent this morning beating waxworms senseless and consuming them… he ate at least his own bodyweight in them, so I know he left well fed
> 
> I also got this little video of him taking a dustbath this morning.


Well done, Linda and good luck little wren!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I almost felt guilty for putting her through the rigamorole just so I could have those pictures but she really enjoyed her cake and presents.. it was hot and she was put out at me For taking the pics instead of just letting her dive into the cake.. here’s the photo of THAT ???
> View attachment 330725
> 
> they all slept like the dead last night and then had a blast digging through all the new things today..


She looks exactly like how I felt after the last party I went to!
I can't blame cake for how I was feeling though that was down to something a wee bit stronger in a glass?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> She looks exactly like how I felt after the last party I went to!
> I can't blame cake for how I was feeling though that was down to something a wee bit stronger in a glass?


Good for you ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Heads up all southern members Tropical Storm about to happen nothing further but it tracks to Florida now
> View attachment 330706


Oh Lordy! How can you Floridians stay there year after year while the storms try to blow you off the planet. Hang on tight Ed...or come and live in the PNW...we just have the fires of hell burning... every where nature seems to really have gone off center...damn


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Happy Birthday MY LOVE ???
> ???
> View attachment 330681
> View attachment 330682
> View attachment 330683
> View attachment 330684
> View attachment 330685
> View attachment 330686



How absolutely adorable!!!
I hope Cinder knows how much he is loved.

Lol… I like how the poodle is doing her drunken walk of shame.. ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 330695
> View attachment 330696
> View attachment 330697
> View attachment 330698
> View attachment 330699
> 
> 
> In the second picture there's one right in front of Misty. They're just about finished blooming, so hard to see. In the third picture you can see how they send up a flower stem first, after the flowers die the leaves come up. It's a good thing you asked for pictures because in the last picture the turtle was stuck in the old bark and couldn't get out.



Simply gorgeous flowers!!!
Glad I helped save a tortoise!
But what I REALLY wanted to say was 
that in your second picture, BOY!!
Your tortoise is VERY LARGE! ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How absolutely adorable!!!
> I hope Cinder knows how much he is loved.
> 
> Lol… I like how the poodle is doing her drunken walk of shame.. ?????


lol.. it was a mad house for a while..


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! We made it to hump day Kids start school tomorrow and I’m so ready. weather is gearing up to be another hot one. Hope you all have an awesome day!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whacky weather all around. It’s been so very hot & dry here In Maryland. Plants & garden had been suffering, then bam, two major thunderstorms two days in a row. We probably got in excess of 5 inches. Heat index today & tomorrow has us in the 110F range. Humidity is 76% or so. Absolutely tropical.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Whacky weather all around. It’s been so very hot & dry here In Maryland. Plants & garden had been suffering, then bam, two major thunderstorms two days in a row. We probably got in excess of 5 inches. Heat index today & tomorrow has us in the 110F range. Humidity is 76% or so. Absolutely tropical.


Yep the humidity in this lumber state is killing me. We are supposed to hit over 106 the next 3 day, and because the temperature here is usually below 85 not many of us have air conditioning in house or car.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Whacky weather all around. It’s been so very hot & dry here In Maryland. Plants & garden had been suffering, then bam, two major thunderstorms two days in a row. We probably got in excess of 5 inches. Heat index today & tomorrow has us in the 110F range. Humidity is 76% or so. Absolutely tropical.


Talk about plants suffering! My three mature fig trees have dropped most of their leaves. And it 's not from lack of watering. It just that we have had triple digit weather too many days in a row.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How absolutely adorable!!!
> I hope Cinder knows how much he is loved.
> 
> Lol… I like how the poodle is doing her drunken walk of shame.. ?????


I got the camera up and going so... so far the only pictures have been my confused face and my chicken legs ?As usual I had to have help from phone human support. At least the girl had a french accent. I didn't mean to butt into this conversation buttt I touched my phone somewhere and I had no choice ? I especially like the after party pic with all doggies pooped out. It's hilarious.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I got the camera up and going so... so far the only pictures have been my confused face and my chicken legs ?As usual I had to have help from phone human support. At least the girl had a french accent. I didn't mean to butt into this conversation buttt I touched my phone somewhere and I had no choice ? I especially like the after party pic with all doggies pooped out. It's hilarious.



Ooohhhhh COME ON CATHY!!!! ??
Don’t keep us hangin’!
We gotta see the “chicken legs”! ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ooohhhhh COME ON CATHY!!!! ??
> Don’t keep us hangin’!
> We gotta see the “chicken legs”! ???


I instantly deleted them ? but I'll make sure I share one just for you ? I also learned how to share my pictures to my phone today ?? about the time I was setting up the camera the nurse finally called me back from my doctor's office of course. I refused to hang up from my help for the camera. Well... every time I've called them I get an answering machine and I may get a call back or not. So... my camera got set up ? then I called the nurse back and apologized profusely ?and she did call me back.??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I instantly deleted them ? but I'll make sure I share one just for you ? I also learned how to share my pictures to my phone today ?? about the time I was setting up the camera the nurse finally called me back from my doctor's office of course. I refused to hang up from my help for the camera. Well... every time I've called them I get an answering machine and I may get a call back or not. So... my camera got set up ? then I called the nurse back and apologized profusely ?and she did call me back.??



Uuuhh…. ?
I think the NURSE would have come FIRST?
BEFORE a phone camera?? 

If you’re…. ??
It won’t matter if you have a camera on your phone! 
Or if the mean lady will set it up for you..?

I had to make a very VIP phone call yesterday and a lady answered.
She sounded like I JUST WOKE HER UP!!?

Barley wanted to help me AND took her time in answering my questions AS IF I WAS THE DUMB ONE!!! ..
AS IFFF!!!? (- clueless movie) ?

That BRAT of a girl could have cared less if she had a job! Sounded like she took it to shut her parents up! ?

Anyway, there’s my crap day told. ?

Wait till later , till I tell ya what I did to my boss!! ??‍?️??????????
Thank God I am good at my job, otherwise he would have booted me across a highway with bulls,chickens,locust and pit bulls comin’!!! ?

Wait…?…. I have to compose myself before I tell the story…????


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Uuuhh…. ?
> I think the NURSE would have come FIRST?
> BEFORE a phone camera??
> 
> If you’re…. ??
> It won’t matter if you have a camera on your phone!
> Or if the mean lady will set it up for you..?
> 
> I had to make a very VIP phone call yesterday and a lady answered.
> She sounded like I JUST WOKE HER UP!!?
> 
> Barley wanted to help me AND took her time in answering my questions AS IF I WAS THE DUMB ONE!!! ..
> AS IFFF!!!? (- clueless movie) ?
> 
> That BRAT of a girl could have cared less if she had a job! Sounded like she took it to shut her parents up! ?
> 
> Anyway, there’s my crap day told. ?
> 
> Wait till later , till I tell ya what I did to my boss!! ??‍?️??????????
> Thank God I am good at my job, otherwise he would have booted me across a highway with bulls,chickens,locust and pit bulls comin’!!! ?
> 
> Wait…?…. I have to compose myself before I tell the story…????


The nurse came later because I called this past Thursday and never got a call back until I was busy today. I also called today after waiting patiently and I never know if they'll call back or not. I figure they finally called back to keep from getting sued. Am I supposed to quit living when I get an answering machine? The sad part is I don't sue because I just don't.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> The nurse came later because I called this past Thursday and never got a call back until I was busy today. I also called today after waiting patiently and I never know if they'll call back or not. I figure they finally called back to keep from getting sued. Am I supposed to quit living when I get an answering machine? The sad part is I don't sue because I just don't.


Ok I'm going to try and post my chicken legs again with my new toy.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> The nurse came later because I called this past Thursday and never got a call back until I was busy today. I also called today after waiting patiently and I never know if they'll call back or not. I figure they finally called back to keep from getting sued. Am I supposed to quit living when I get an answering machine? The sad part is I don't sue because I just don't.



Sorry to hear all of that ?
That nurse needs a good kick in the neck!
And I’d be MORE than happy to help in THAT matter. ??
Just say the word Cathy….
I’ve a lot of pent up anger from …
…. Well a lot …. (Mostly my dad ?)
But NO ONE wants to see a crazy old lady swinging for the fences.
(Just sayin’.) ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm going to try and post my chicken legs again with my new toy.
> View attachment 330810



THISE ARE NOT CHICKEN LEGS!!!
Those are some gorgeous GAMS!! ?
Now, MY pasty,scaled hairy legs would scare even THE POST MAN! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry to hear all of that ?
> That nurse needs a good kick in the neck!
> And I’d be MORE than happy to help in THAT matter. ??
> Just say the word Cathy….
> I’ve a lot of pent up anger from …
> …. Well a lot …. (Mostly my dad ?)
> But NO ONE wants to see a crazy old lady swinging for the fences.
> (Just sayin’.) ?



Oh yea, and I’ll bring Jan and Maggie too!?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm going to try and post my chicken legs again with my new toy.
> View attachment 330810


Why CATHIE…. I’m SHOCKED ????

I BET YOU WERE ALL THE RAGE IN TRUTH OR DARE ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> THISE ARE NOT CHICKEN LEGS!!!
> Those are some gorgeous GAMS!! ?
> Now, MY pasty,scaled hairy legs would scare even THE POST MAN! ?


My camera must have photo shopped them ?? or the grey hair becomes invisible ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh yea, and I’ll bring Jan and Maggie too!?


I can't wait especially for Maggie ?! I read their kiss off letter back to them today... and told them that is how I was treated the last time I asked for help back in May for the same problem I still have. Unexplained Colitis They called a third and fourth time today. Somehow they found the time out of their busy schedule to finally talk to me?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait especially for Maggie ?! I read their kiss off letter back to them today... and told them that is how I was treated the last time I asked for help back in May for the same problem I still have. Unexplained Colitis They called a third and fourth time today. Somehow they found the time out of their busy schedule to finally talk to me?



What’s colitis?
Are you feeling ok though?
I hope they made you an appointment!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s colitis?
> Are you feeling ok though?
> I hope they made you an appointment!?



If this helps…
My go to medicine is MOTRIN.
It is an ibuprofen. For inflammation 
I would get that stuff lIMODIUM AD”
for….you know.. (?)
At least until they can “fit you in”.
Punks… ?
I am so sorry you don’t feel well. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s colitis?
> Are you feeling ok though?
> I hope they made you an appointment!?


They referred me to a specialist July 19th for me to get me an appointment but today they said for me to call and beg and cry for an appointment ? they could have said that in May. I'm coping with it kinda. I guess since I don't fall down crying and flip belly up I can't be taken seriously. I think colitis is an inflammation of the colon but I don't really know except for the symptoms and that will gross you out like it does me ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If this helps…
> My go to medicine is MOTRIN.
> It is an ibuprofen. For inflammation
> I would get that stuff lIMODIUM AD”
> for….you know.. (?)
> At least until they can “fit you in”.
> Punks… ?
> I am so sorry you don’t feel well. ?


Thanks for caring. My go to has to be Tylenol or nothing. I'm ok I'm used to it. ????


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> They referred me to a specialist July 19th for me to get me an appointment but today they said for me to call and beg and cry for an appointment ? they could have said that in May. I'm coping with it kinda. I guess since I don't fall down crying and flip belly up I can't be taken seriously. I think colitis is an inflammation of the colon but I don't really know except for the symptoms and that will gross you out like it does me ???


I know someone who’s been through the hoops over colitis. She’s very tiny like you and it was miserable for her. I’m so sorry you are going through that. Hope they get you sorted out quickly!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm going to try and post my chicken legs again with my new toy.
> View attachment 330810


Don't you shave those legs??? lol just teasin...Mine are so much more "chicken" thighs then yours. We should make a whole thread about chicken legs with picture, of the legs only, no faces...then we'll have a vote as to who has the most chicken, chicken thighs on TFO


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s colitis?
> Are you feeling ok though?
> I hope they made you an appointment!?


Colitis is an inflammation of the colon....now in the USA we call it... IBS irritable bowel syndrome, I have IBS w/constipation. As an old lady I love talking about this sh*t (play on words?). Anyway before I start talking about my miseries...I'm outa here...happy Thursday all


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Don't you shave those legs??? lol just teasin...Mine are so much more "chicken" thighs then yours. We should make a whole thread about chicken legs with picture, of the legs only, no faces...then we'll have a vote as to who has the most chicken, chicken thighs on TFO


We should ? you should have seen the ones I immediately deleted ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I know someone who’s been through the hoops over colitis. She’s very tiny like you and it was miserable for her. I’m so sorry you are going through that. Hope they get you sorted out quickly!!!


Me too. Thanks. I guess you have to get in the mindset to not let it turn you wrong side out cause that's what it can feel like ? a good laugh makes a world of difference ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> They referred me to a specialist July 19th for me to get me an appointment but today they said for me to call and beg and cry for an appointment ? they could have said that in May. I'm coping with it kinda. I guess since I don't fall down crying and flip belly up I can't be taken seriously. I think colitis is an inflammation of the colon but I don't really know except for the symptoms and that will gross you out like it does me ???


Hope you feel better Cathie. ??????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone! Took a break from TFO because I was getting discouraged by people posting for help. They want help because there tort is in bad shape or just bought a tort with no idea what they have gotten themselves into.
Then the suggestions you give them. They seem to balk at the suggestions. I think most of the time it is a financial situation. Have even taken some under my wing but soon get no response. I wish people would get knowledge about the tort they want and plan ahead. 
So I stepped back for awhile. Today the first 2 posts I read. One sully was in bad shape because of supposedly fall. Looking for advice if we thought it would be worth taking to a vet. REALLY!!!!!! I offered to pay but I think I was to late.
The next post was a 17 year old rescue. I figured this would be a happy story. It wasn't the tort didn't make it. So I am going to step back for awhile again. I will try to stop in the CDR now and then.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you feel better Cathie. ??????



And how are YOU doing Mr. Ray???
Any changes?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And how are YOU doing Mr. Ray???
> Any changes?


Thanks for asking, everything is the same. Next week I have the ablation done on the left side of my lower back. Hopefully that will give me enough relief of pain. So I can walk longer distance with my prosthetic leg. Waa getting excited about getting back in the gym with my trainer. But this covid has reared its ugly head again Been looking at a bigger boat for fishing on lake Michigan. It will be easier for me and my condition. Also will be able to live on it comfortably when visiting my kids and grandchildren in Michigan. I really miss getting up to Michigan. Sooner or later I am going to say screw this covid and try to get a life back.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for asking, everything is the same. Next week I have the ablation done on the left side of my lower back. Hopefully that will give me enough relief of pain. So I can walk longer distance with my prosthetic leg. Waa getting excited about getting back in the gym with my trainer. But this covid has reared its ugly head again Been looking at a bigger boat for fishing on lake Michigan. It will be easier for me and my condition. Also will be able to live on it comfortably when visiting my kids and grandchildren in Michigan. I really miss getting up to Michigan. Sooner or later I am going to say screw this covid and try to get a life back.



Wow! That all sounds soooo GREAT!!!!
I agree, covid can go… suck an egg!
(70s slang) ?
The other day I was talking to someone on the phone and realized …. I MISS PEOPLE!
I mean… ANYBODY! 
I am hoping for a great response to your back problem and WHEN it goes well…
We want pictures with you and your trainer!?
That boat sounds wonderful!!!
I would be outta my mind with excitement and push to get that project sooner than later. 
Nothing like the wind blowing through your hair….
Best wishes, and I am TELLING you all will work out with your back. ?
It’s on my prayer list tonight sooo….
That’s how I KNOW you’ll be on that boat sooner than you think! ????


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Took a break from TFO because I was getting discouraged by people posting for help. They want help because there tort is in bad shape or just bought a tort with no idea what they have gotten themselves into.
> Then the suggestions you give them. They seem to balk at the suggestions. I think most of the time it is a financial situation. Have even taken some under my wing but soon get no response. I wish people would get knowledge about the tort they want and plan ahead.
> So I stepped back for awhile. Today the first 2 posts I read. One sully was in bad shape because of supposedly fall. Looking for advice if we thought it would be worth taking to a vet. REALLY!!!!!! I offered to pay but I think I was to late.
> The next post was a 17 year old rescue. I figured this would be a happy story. It wasn't the tort didn't make it. So I am going to step back for awhile again. I will try to stop in the CDR now and then.


A lot of mojo is going on right now. Stay comfy & well. YOU know that we are here.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Don't you shave those legs??? lol just teasin...Mine are so much more "chicken" thighs then yours. We should make a whole thread about chicken legs with picture, of the legs only, no faces...then we'll have a vote as to who has the most chicken, chicken thighs on TFO


Well I’m out… I think I have Buffalo thighs.. or something ???


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Took a break from TFO because I was getting discouraged by people posting for help. They want help because there tort is in bad shape or just bought a tort with no idea what they have gotten themselves into.
> Then the suggestions you give them. They seem to balk at the suggestions. I think most of the time it is a financial situation. Have even taken some under my wing but soon get no response. I wish people would get knowledge about the tort they want and plan ahead.
> So I stepped back for awhile. Today the first 2 posts I read. One sully was in bad shape because of supposedly fall. Looking for advice if we thought it would be worth taking to a vet. REALLY!!!!!! I offered to pay but I think I was to late.
> The next post was a 17 year old rescue. I figured this would be a happy story. It wasn't the tort didn't make it. So I am going to step back for awhile again. I will try to stop in the CDR now and then.


Well it was good to read you. Keep your head up and know we think of you!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all… it’s my FRIDAY YAYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Took a break from TFO because I was getting discouraged by people posting for help. They want help because there tort is in bad shape or just bought a tort with no idea what they have gotten themselves into.
> Then the suggestions you give them. They seem to balk at the suggestions. I think most of the time it is a financial situation. Have even taken some under my wing but soon get no response. I wish people would get knowledge about the tort they want and plan ahead.
> So I stepped back for awhile. Today the first 2 posts I read. One sully was in bad shape because of supposedly fall. Looking for advice if we thought it would be worth taking to a vet. REALLY!!!!!! I offered to pay but I think I was to late.
> The next post was a 17 year old rescue. I figured this would be a happy story. It wasn't the tort didn't make it. So I am going to step back for awhile again. I will try to stop in the CDR now and then.


I know it's discouraging, but when you "save" just one person's tortoise, it makes it all worth it. If you step back you won't give that one person the help they're looking for. Besides that, we miss you when you're not here and we worry something bad may have happened.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well I’m out… I think I have Buffalo thighs.. or something ???


Speaking of legs. . . I watched an old Tom Selleck Magnum P.I. and man o man! Did he ever have great legs!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm still working on getting my tortoises ready for the big road widening project. It's scheduled to begin around the 20th of September, and they're starting at my end of the project. I have the troughs for the pond turtles and fish, and I think my partner is going to put in some sort of drain hole and plug (bulk head fitting?) on them. I've staked out the leopard tortoise yard so I can put up the dog exercise panels to shorten their yard away from the new property line. I've started to clean out the area on the car port where I'll keep the desert tortoises, Texas tortoises and Russians for the duration of the project. I figure if I work a little at each thing every day I just MAY be ready in time.

In the meantime, time marches on and there's all the regular upkeep that needs taken care of. . . the mulberry tree branches are scraping the roof and need trimmed away, the tortoise yards need to be mowed, the spiders need to be blown off the house, plants watered, etc. Just so much to do and so little time and energy. Anyone want to take a little vacation to Central California and come stay with me for a week or two?


----------



## Maggie3fan

@Ray--Opo


Yvonne G said:


> I'm still working on getting my tortoises ready for the big road widening project. It's scheduled to begin around the 20th of September, and they're starting at my end of the project. I have the troughs for the pond turtles and fish, and I think my partner is going to put in some sort of drain hole and plug (bulk head fitting?) on them. I've staked out the leopard tortoise yard so I can put up the dog exercise panels to shorten their yard away from the new property line. I've started to clean out the area on the car port where I'll keep the desert tortoises, Texas tortoises and Russians for the duration of the project. I figure if I work a little at each thing every day I just MAY be ready in time.
> 
> In the meantime, time marches on and there's all the regular upkeep that needs taken care of. . . the mulberry tree branches are scraping the roof and need trimmed away, the tortoise yards need to be mowed, the spiders need to be blown off the house, plants watered, etc. Just so much to do and so little time and energy. Anyone want to take a little vacation to Central California and come stay with me for a week or two?


You are so full of bs!!! From someone who loves you big time...you want the work done, but you sure DON'T want to have someone in your house that you just might have to be nice to and actually talk to...lol I'd say I'd come and help you...but that would just ruin your day...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey good morning all...how would you like to be me this morning...at 0600 this was the sun...


I have this thing for Morning Glories and the birds eat the seeds and the MG really become invasive...this is a volunteer at the edge of my driveway, but in my neighbors manicured yard...(oh no!!!) sweet, lol


and this little MG that is a totally different color than any before it...check it out, so beautiful...


----------



## Maggie3fan

hahahahahahaha...no wonder I can't ever find 2 matching shoes...other people lose socks...I lose shoes. I see one here, it's amazing what you can see in your own pictures...oh my shoe!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of legs. . . I watched an old Tom Selleck Magnum P.I. and man o man! Did he ever have great legs!!!


I just had a conversation with a friend about handsome men of the day.. Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot were on there.. along with Richard Gere.. naturally Clint Eastwood has a certain draw as well )


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I just had a conversation with a friend about handsome men of the day.. Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot were on there.. along with Richard Gere.. naturally Clint Eastwood has a certain draw as well )


Sam Elliot still has a certain animal magnetism as an old man.


----------



## Yvonne G

Does no one care or worry that it's Fri. the 13th?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I just had a conversation with a friend about handsome men of the day.. Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot were on there.. along with Richard Gere.. naturally Clint Eastwood has a certain draw as well )


Oh crap what a shock! Seriously, I read Sam Elliot and my heart rate sped up, my palms and other stuff got sweaty and I am dizzy...oh Sam Elliot I'm breathing heavy...gotta go....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus is loving our extended heat, humidity & recent thunderstorms. Ps - Happy Friday..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Does no one care or worry that it's Fri. the 13th?


Well it sucks for me as I have to drive into town in the freakin heat in a car whose air conditioner is disconnected, without a set belt to be poked on by some damn Doctor in full hazmat gear. I can't even see his face and he talks thru a respirator, his voice sounds like David Bowie, then to the store and hopefully home without a snap it ticket...
I'm so self absorbed...the 13th ain't nothin...I recently walked under a ladder and about 2 hrs later I was on the top step of an 11 foot ladder trimming branches when Mary Knobbins decided to walk between the ladder and the fence it was straddling...I started rocking way up there...No Mary no!!! Help laughing...she always seems to point out things that I do around her that are just stupid. Good thing I hadn't cut the branch yet so I could hold onto that until she stopped the rocking....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Lord Baltimore Hardy Hibiscus is loving our extended heat, humidity & recent thunderstorms. Ps - Happy Friday..
> 
> View attachment 330893


So pretty!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow! That all sounds soooo GREAT!!!!
> I agree, covid can go… suck an egg!
> (70s slang) ?
> The other day I was talking to someone on the phone and realized …. I MISS PEOPLE!
> I mean… ANYBODY!
> I am hoping for a great response to your back problem and WHEN it goes well…
> We want pictures with you and your trainer!?
> That boat sounds wonderful!!!
> I would be outta my mind with excitement and push to get that project sooner than later.
> Nothing like the wind blowing through your hair….
> Best wishes, and I am TELLING you all will work out with your back. ?
> It’s on my prayer list tonight sooo….
> That’s how I KNOW you’ll be on that boat sooner than you think! ????


Thanks for the prayers. There are e few more options for my back if this doesn't work. 
I am looking at boats at the moment. Hoping someone will drop their price when fall and winter arrives. Since I am looking for a boat in or near Michigan. The seasons do affect the price.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Does no one care or worry that it's Fri. the 13th?


I am wondering if trump will be reinstated today as president. Mike Lindel the my pillow guy. Says it happens today.??????????
Did I go to far for the moderators?????????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Thank Heather, you all are always in my thoughts also!!


EllieMay said:


> Well it was good to read you. Keep your head up and know we think of yThanks Heather,


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I know it's discouraging, but when you "save" just one person's tortoise, it makes it all worth it. If you step back you won't give that one person the help they're looking for. Besides that, we miss you when you're not here and we worry something bad may have happened.


You are right in what you said Yvonne. It has given me a whole new outlook. Thank you!
Rose knows how to get here on TFO. So she would notify you all of any mishaps.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still working on getting my tortoises ready for the big road widening project. It's scheduled to begin around the 20th of September, and they're starting at my end of the project. I have the troughs for the pond turtles and fish, and I think my partner is going to put in some sort of drain hole and plug (bulk head fitting?) on them. I've staked out the leopard tortoise yard so I can put up the dog exercise panels to shorten their yard away from the new property line. I've started to clean out the area on the car port where I'll keep the desert tortoises, Texas tortoises and Russians for the duration of the project. I figure if I work a little at each thing every day I just MAY be ready in time.
> 
> In the meantime, time marches on and there's all the regular upkeep that needs taken care of. . . the mulberry tree branches are scraping the roof and need trimmed away, the tortoise yards need to be mowed, the spiders need to be blown off the house, plants watered, etc. Just so much to do and so little time and energy. Anyone want to take a little vacation to Central California and come stay with me for a week or two?


Wish I was physically able. I would be there in a heartbeat. 
I am going to have to find someone to give me a hand( no pun intended) around here. I would like to find a young man, that I could teach him all the tricks of the trades.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did i say it’s hot again here?

It was already 91 in DC at 11a! That makes this the 37th day at or above 90 this year. Heat advisory runs until 7p, with the potential for heat index as high as 105.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Did i say it’s hot again here?
> 
> It was already 91 in DC at 11a! That makes this the 37th day at or above 90 this year. Heat advisory runs until 7p, with the potential for heat index as high as 105.


You're hotter there then us here in Florida. 88° here, Opo is tired of it though. He is a late riser, so it's hot when he gets up. He doesn't get active until the evening. I bet Sully is tired of the heat also.
Opo tricked me and got in the way before I could close the door. He spent a hr laying by the air intake for the A/C.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Does no one care or worry that it's Fri. the 13th?


I think with all of the crazy stuff going on, 13 could now be a lucky number


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Oh crap what a shock! Seriously, I read Sam Elliot and my heart rate sped up, my palms and other stuff got sweaty and I am dizzy...oh Sam Elliot I'm breathing heavy...gotta go....


Pump the brakes Maggie!!! ???


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you feel better Cathie. ??????


Thanks. You have by being here.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Took a break from TFO because I was getting discouraged by people posting for help. They want help because there tort is in bad shape or just bought a tort with no idea what they have gotten themselves into.
> Then the suggestions you give them. They seem to balk at the suggestions. I think most of the time it is a financial situation. Have even taken some under my wing but soon get no response. I wish people would get knowledge about the tort they want and plan ahead.
> So I stepped back for awhile. Today the first 2 posts I read. One sully was in bad shape because of supposedly fall. Looking for advice if we thought it would be worth taking to a vet. REALLY!!!!!! I offered to pay but I think I was to late.
> The next post was a 17 year old rescue. I figured this would be a happy story. It wasn't the tort didn't make it. So I am going to step back for awhile again. I will try to stop in the CDR now and then.


All I can say is I have missed you a bunch.? I've seen those types of posts too. It really helps to have someone answer for most people though. The people that really want to learn will stick it out when the experts step in. If the poster child doesn't like the answer it's "you asked" and "got an answer" from a human even if it's texting.


----------



## Cathie G

I


maggie3fan said:


> hahahahahahaha...no wonder I can't ever find 2 matching shoes...other people lose socks...I lose shoes. I see one here, it's amazing what you can see in your own pictures...oh my shoe!!!


 I think that's why kids buy packages of socks that don't match anymore. Parents and manufacturers gave up and just joined the party ?


----------



## Cathie G

W


Yvonne G said:


> Does no one care or worry that it's Fri. the 13th?


What Maggie said only my everyday life. Everyday is a new surprrriiiisssee.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> You're hotter there then us here in Florida. 88° here, Opo is tired of it though. He is a late riser, so it's hot when he gets up. He doesn't get active until the evening. I bet Sully is tired of the heat also.
> Opo tricked me and got in the way before I could close the door. He spent a hr laying by the air intake for the A/C.
> View attachment 330900
> View attachment 330901


I don't like Opo coming in because he is getting to heavy for his legs slipping. I thought I was ok. Opo was preoccupied eating. So I hurried and opened the door to maneuver my chair through the doorway. He must have noticed the door open and started coming towards the door. By the time I got turned to shut the door. He was already in the path of the swing of the door. It had been over a year since he was in the house. Now numerous times a day he looks in the window and scratches at the door. Gonna take a few months to break him of wanting to come in.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for asking, everything is the same. Next week I have the ablation done on the left side of my lower back. Hopefully that will give me enough relief of pain. So I can walk longer distance with my prosthetic leg. Waa getting excited about getting back in the gym with my trainer. But this covid has reared its ugly head again Been looking at a bigger boat for fishing on lake Michigan. It will be easier for me and my condition. Also will be able to live on it comfortably when visiting my kids and grandchildren in Michigan. I really miss getting up to Michigan. Sooner or later I am going to say screw this covid and try to get a life back.


I really hope you can find a boat. I've always felt that they're good for mobility for paraplegics too. They're not like a house with the doorways, furniture, etc and being in a wheelchair maneuvering it all. It's actually good excersize so ??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't like Opo coming in because he is getting to heavy for his legs slipping. I thought I was ok. Opo was preoccupied eating. So I hurried and opened the door to maneuver my chair through the doorway. He must have noticed the door open and started coming towards the door. By the time I got turned to shut the door. He was already in the path of the swing of the door. It had been over a year since he was in the house. Now numerous times a day he looks in the window and scratches at the door. Gonna take a few months to break him of wanting to come in.


Sorry I laughed but... it's amazing how quick they can be if they want to bad enough.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I really hope you can find a boat. I've always felt that they're good for mobility for paraplegics too. They're not like a house with the doorways, furniture, etc and being in a wheelchair maneuvering it all. It's actually good excersize so ??


Also the area would be navigable with my leg. It would be tough in rough water with my leg. But at dockside it would be doable around the boat. Plus my son Jim wants to become a charter captain. The boat I have now is just a little small for that. You really need a 30' to 34' boat to be a charter captain on lake Michigan. I was going to be a charter captain, but now I can use my knowledge and pilot the boat to help him out. I can live vicariously thru him.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Also the area would be navigable with my leg. It would be tough in rough water with my leg. But at dockside it would be doable around the boat. Plus my son Jim wants to become a charter captain. The boat I have now is just a little small for that. You really need a 30' to 34' boat to be a charter captain on lake Michigan. I was going to be a charter captain, but now I can use my knowledge and pilot the boat to help him out. I can live vicariously thru him.?


It would be tough in rough water for me too. Especially if there's winds with it  I'd be trying to sit somewhere with a seat belt on so I don't become a Cathie kite and float off the boat. I bet your son will love to learn all that. It's really fun to watch your child get better at it then yourself. And they always do.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It would be tough in rough water for me too. Especially if there's winds with it  I'd be trying to sit somewhere with a seat belt on so I don't become a Cathie kite and float off the boat. I bet your son will love to learn all that. It's really fun to watch your child get better at it then yourself. And they always do.?


He is getting to that point of knowledge. It is one thing to troll lures in the water. But learning the water like temps,currents and previous and future weather patterns. Barometric pressure and wind direction and time of year. Then enough time on the water and you get a natural idea where the salmon may be. I get less and less phone calls asking me what he should do. It does make me happy. ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! We made it to hump day Kids start school tomorrow and I’m so ready. weather is gearing up to be another hot one. Hope you all have an awesome day!!


Our schools don't open until the beginning of Sept.
When I was teaching I used to despair at how the holidays seemed to fly by, but now I'm retired and have feral kids running around the area, I can't wait for them to be over!!?
Hope Jayden settles into his new class well.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone! Took a break from TFO because I was getting discouraged by people posting for help. They want help because there tort is in bad shape or just bought a tort with no idea what they have gotten themselves into.
> Then the suggestions you give them. They seem to balk at the suggestions. I think most of the time it is a financial situation. Have even taken some under my wing but soon get no response. I wish people would get knowledge about the tort they want and plan ahead.
> So I stepped back for awhile. Today the first 2 posts I read. One sully was in bad shape because of supposedly fall. Looking for advice if we thought it would be worth taking to a vet. REALLY!!!!!! I offered to pay but I think I was to late.
> The next post was a 17 year old rescue. I figured this would be a happy story. It wasn't the tort didn't make it. So I am going to step back for awhile again. I will try to stop in the CDR now and then.


Good to hear from you Ray and I know what you mean 
Some people leave it far too late to seek help when their common sense should have kicked in much sooner. 
I often wonder what happened to that sully who ate a coke can . Everyone told the owner she needed a vet because there could be internal damage but she said she couldn't take him and was just going to wait it out. I hope the poor tort is OK but I don't think she posted any updates so I think that's a bad sign.
Don't stay away from the CDR too long and take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I'm still working on getting my tortoises ready for the big road widening project. It's scheduled to begin around the 20th of September, and they're starting at my end of the project. I have the troughs for the pond turtles and fish, and I think my partner is going to put in some sort of drain hole and plug (bulk head fitting?) on them. I've staked out the leopard tortoise yard so I can put up the dog exercise panels to shorten their yard away from the new property line. I've started to clean out the area on the car port where I'll keep the desert tortoises, Texas tortoises and Russians for the duration of the project. I figure if I work a little at each thing every day I just MAY be ready in time.
> 
> In the meantime, time marches on and there's all the regular upkeep that needs taken care of. . . the mulberry tree branches are scraping the roof and need trimmed away, the tortoise yards need to be mowed, the spiders need to be blown off the house, plants watered, etc. Just so much to do and so little time and energy. Anyone want to take a little vacation to Central California and come stay with me for a week or two?


Wish I could Yvonne, I'd bring my extendable to 4 m long tree pruner that I recently bought. 
It's brilliant and certainly reaches the parts other pruners can't reach!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I just had a conversation with a friend about handsome men of the day.. Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot were on there.. along with Richard Gere.. naturally Clint Eastwood has a certain draw as well )


Agree with all those but don't know Sam Elliot - I'll google him.
I went out with someone who had a look of Clint Eastwood about him, but he knew it and liked to share himself with as many ladies as possible. Another one bites the dust!?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Does no one care or worry that it's Fri. the 13th?


Didn't cross my mind!
No mishaps here though thankfully.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Oh crap what a shock! Seriously, I read Sam Elliot and my heart rate sped up, my palms and other stuff got sweaty and I am dizzy...oh Sam Elliot I'm breathing heavy...gotta go....


OK I agree. 
I just googled him and although I didn't know his name, I did think he was attractive when I saw him in Road House the other week.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I think with all of the crazy stuff going on, 13 could now be a lucky number


I was born on the 13th so I always tell my family how lucky 13 is for them! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
I missed a day yesterday but caught up with you now.
Great to see Ray back I've been wondering where he was.
A grey dampish day here again but I'm happy with that and hope all of you suffering with the high temps manage to stay cool. 
Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I have been enjoying my butterfly bushes in the front yard-So Many Bees, Tiger Swallowtails, Monarchs and pretend Hummingbirds (Moths)


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Our schools don't open until the beginning of Sept.
> When I was teaching I used to despair at how the holidays seemed to fly by, but now I'm retired and have feral kids running around the area, I can't wait for them to be over!!?
> Hope Jayden settles into his new class well.


Feral kids??? THATS PRICELESS!!!!!!???


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Saturday to you all All my family sleeps while I sit with my coffee and the dogs on the porch. Not as hot this morning!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good to hear from you Ray and I know what you mean
> Some people leave it far too late to seek help when their common sense should have kicked in much sooner.
> I often wonder what happened to that sully who ate a coke can . Everyone told the owner she needed a vet because there could be internal damage but she said she couldn't take him and was just going to wait it out. I hope the poor tort is OK but I don't think she posted any updates so I think that's a bad sign.
> Don't stay away from the CDR too long and take care.


Thanks Lyn, I seem to be getting a better attitude lately. Sometimes even the little things are to overwhelming for me. So I need to eliminate everything till my mind resets.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Feral kids??? THATS PRICELESS!!!!!!???


Best word to describe them!
Where's the Kiddie Catcher from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang when you need him?!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Saturday to you all All my family sleeps while I sit with my coffee and the dogs on the porch. Not as hot this morning!!


Sounds perfect - a lovely quiet start to the day.


----------



## Cathie G

Please everyone say a prayer for a little boy named Dalton that's affiliated with my family. He's only 3 years old and just got attacked by bald face hornets in their yard. He's in the er with family and my family. What's really weird is my son and I were studying them because my son had seen them there just today. My son said the little fella got about 25 stings.????


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Please everyone say a prayer for a little boy named Dalton that's affiliated with my family. He's only 3 years old and just got attacked by bald face hornets in their yard. He's in the er with family and my family. What's really weird is my son and I were studying them because my son had seen them there just today. My son said the little fella got about 25 stings.????


Ouch!! That poor kid!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Please everyone say a prayer for a little boy named Dalton that's affiliated with my family. He's only 3 years old and just got attacked by bald face hornets in their yard. He's in the er with family and my family. What's really weird is my son and I were studying them because my son had seen them there just today. My son said the little fella got about 25 stings.????


Oh no!!! I’m so sorry.. I will!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! I’m so sorry.. I will!


I was picking rose of sharon blooms for Mary Knobbins breakfast this morning and I got stung on my disabled hand and because of the neurological pain I have in that hand the pain of the 3 stings was magnified 100 times (or so I felt) and now it still hurts like hell and is swollen up...Damn right I'll pray for that kid...awful for him! And it does make me ashamed I couldn't whine about my measly 3 stings...lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I was picking rose of sharon blooms for Mary Knobbins breakfast this morning and I got stung on my disabled hand and because of the neurological pain I have in that hand the pain of the 3 stings was magnified 100 times (or so I felt) and now it still hurts like hell and is swollen up...Damn right I'll pray for that kid...awful for him! And it does make me ashamed I couldn't whine about my measly 3 stings...lol


Well the bloom vibrates drop it-someone is already using it! That always freaks me out in the morning when I catch them sleeping in the closed blooms


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Please everyone say a prayer for a little boy named Dalton that's affiliated with my family. He's only 3 years old and just got attacked by bald face hornets in their yard. He's in the er with family and my family. What's really weird is my son and I were studying them because my son had seen them there just today. My son said the little fella got about 25 stings.????


Hope he's OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, it's a grey, drizzly day here but warm.
I've been busy in the garden and Lola has been out - he seemed to enjoy the shower he was caught in for a little while but soon headed for his hide where he has stayed.
Hope everyone has a pleasant Sunday!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I was picking rose of sharon blooms for Mary Knobbins breakfast this morning and I got stung on my disabled hand and because of the neurological pain I have in that hand the pain of the 3 stings was magnified 100 times (or so I felt) and now it still hurts like hell and is swollen up...Damn right I'll pray for that kid...awful for him! And it does make me ashamed I couldn't whine about my measly 3 stings...lol


I don’t think anyone else’s pain diminishes another.. it’s all real! I stepped on a cow ant one time ( I walk bare footed too) and the pain actually continuously increased.. I though I must be having a reaction and went to an urgent care.. my whole foot had turned dark purple and was drawing instead of swelling.. I learned that the ants venom directly affects the nervous system and causes extreme pain. They are referred to as the cow ant because cows have no tolerance for pain and often die from their stings…. Crazy huh!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning.. high today is only 86 with a few scattered thunderstorms.. I’m thrilled with it !!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hope he's OK.


As it turns out thank God it wasn't the bald face hornets my son saw earlier but it was yellow jackets. He still has a few stingers in him but he's bouncing back. He even had one on his eye. My son was running with him, picking them off of him and trying to smash them all at the same time. The father of the child was also being attacked at the same time. It was crazy.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I was picking rose of sharon blooms for Mary Knobbins breakfast this morning and I got stung on my disabled hand and because of the neurological pain I have in that hand the pain of the 3 stings was magnified 100 times (or so I felt) and now it still hurts like hell and is swollen up...Damn right I'll pray for that kid...awful for him! And it does make me ashamed I couldn't whine about my measly 3 stings...lol


You shouldn't be ashamed. I'm just glad it didn't get you more. Hornet stings are so painful. Prayers coming back at you ? I've never even met that little guy and it made me cry knowing what had happened to that poor little fella.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> As it turns out thank God it wasn't the bald face hornets my son saw earlier but it was yellow jackets. He still has a few stingers in him but he's bouncing back. He even had one on his eye. My son was running with him, picking them off of him and trying to smash them all at the same time. The father of the child was also being attacked at the same time. It was crazy.?


That's good news, it will probably make him very wary of flying insects for a while.
Did they accidentally disturbed a nest ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's good news, it will probably make him very wary of flying insects for a while.
> Did they accidentally disturbed a nest ?


Yes they did. It was in the ground around a gazebo. He's so young though I wonder if he'll be afraid. My kids always went back to the same old boo boos.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm going to try and post a picture of a moth caterpillar on the same property. I think it's really pretty. That took a while to figure out how to post it.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> As it turns out thank God it wasn't the bald face hornets my son saw earlier but it was yellow jackets. He still has a few stingers in him but he's bouncing back. He even had one on his eye. My son was running with him, picking them off of him and trying to smash them all at the same time. The father of the child was also being attacked at the same time. It was crazy.?


I’m so glad it wasn’t worse!!! I hate pain for kids!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning & happy Monday! Jess, Cinder, and I are south bound to Houston to see the surgery specialist.. it’s time to see what the next step is for Jess. its a little over a 4 hr drive for us…


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Monday! Jess, Cinder, and I are south bound to Houston to see the surgery specialist.. it’s time to see what the next step is for Jess. its a little over a 4 hr drive for us…


I'll say a prayer that your daughter keeps getting better and your drive is completely safely...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Monday! Jess, Cinder, and I are south bound to Houston to see the surgery specialist.. it’s time to see what the next step is for Jess. its a little over a 4 hr drive for us…



Good luck to Jess!!!!
I am praying for a quick fix and return.
Remember….(ice cream after the doctors).
?
??


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Monday! Jess, Cinder, and I are south bound to Houston to see the surgery specialist.. it’s time to see what the next step is for Jess. its a little over a 4 hr drive for us…


We haven't had a Jess update in a while. I assume she's getting along pretty well?


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan : I watched a blurb last night on 60 Minutes about driverless big trucks! It's pretty scary to me.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't had a Jess update in a while. I assume she's getting along pretty well?


She’s doing great emotionally.. things are just at a stand still physically. She’s been doing her therapy twice a week and she has regained some sensations and a bit of “flex“ movement .. but her arm and hand are still not functional.. :-(. hopefully we will know more today.. We have arrived!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> She’s doing great emotionally.. things are just at a stand still physically. She’s been doing her therapy twice a week and she has regained some sensations and a bit of “flex“ movement .. but her arm and hand are still not functional.. :-(. hopefully we will know more today.. We have arrived!!
> View attachment 331044


That damn dog!!! She's just so darned cute. It never fails to make me chuckle when I see pictures like that.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> That damn dog!!! She's just so darned cute. It never fails to make me chuckle when I see pictures like that.


See… she’s really good at her job!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She’s doing great emotionally.. things are just at a stand still physically. She’s been doing her therapy twice a week and she has regained some sensations and a bit of “flex“ movement .. but her arm and hand are still not functional.. :-(. hopefully we will know more today.. We have arrived!!
> View attachment 331044


Prayers and hugs ????. Sometimes a standstill is building up strength for a big improvement all at once. And Cinder well...ur right she does her job right ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> As it turns out thank God it wasn't the bald face hornets my son saw earlier but it was yellow jackets. He still has a few stingers in him but he's bouncing back. He even had one on his eye. My son was running with him, picking them off of him and trying to smash them all at the same time. The father of the child was also being attacked at the same time. It was crazy.?


Those bald face hornet's are nasty. We always waited till winter time in Michigan to mess with the hive.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Those bald face hornet's are nasty. We always waited till winter time in Michigan to mess with the hive.


I don't think they've found the hives yet. But also they don't reuse them. We started reading up when my son saw them. There is a way to discourage them from coming around the gazebo and house though and it's a crazy thing. If you use brown paper bags as fake nests and hang them it discourages them from coming around. Also some other things. Those crazy bugs can actually remember people's faces. I'm so glad that poor little guy didn't get stung by them. Yellow jackets are bad too but not as bad as those.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A few posts back @Blackdog1714 posted pix of his Naked Lady Lilies. Ours are now blooming & enjoying our recent spell of daily thundershowers.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning & happy Monday! Jess, Cinder, and I are south bound to Houston to see the surgery specialist.. it’s time to see what the next step is for Jess. its a little over a 4 hr drive for us…


Hope you had a safe trip and the appointment went well for Jess.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I don't think they've found the hives yet. But also they don't reuse them. We started reading up when my son saw them. There is a way to discourage them from coming around the gazebo and house though and it's a crazy thing. If you use brown paper bags as fake nests and hang them it discourages them from coming around. Also some other things. Those crazy bugs can actually remember people's faces. I'm so glad that poor little guy didn't get stung by them. Yellow jackets are bad too but not as bad as those.


You can actually buy fake wasps nests to deter them from areas they are not welcome, I have one. The wasps think others have beaten them to it so move on. 
I couldn't kill them as they are all valuable pollinators but you don't want their nests near people and those fake nests seem to work well.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
The weather is still perfect for me cool but dry - sun worshippers aren't happy though, but Lola is enjoying some time in the sunny spells we are getting.

I had a lovely day yesterday getting together with some of my old school colleagues for lunch and a good natter. I'm so glad I finished school last year when I hear some of the things they have to deal with now. 

I hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Talk about someone “jumping in” quickly to help out!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You can actually buy fake wasps nests to deter them from areas they are not welcome, I have one. The wasps think others have beaten them to it so move on.
> I couldn't kill them as they are all valuable pollinators but you don't want their nests near people and those fake nests seem to work well.


That's how we feel. The jellow jackets nest however is gone. It was near the gazebo in the ground. I also read that peppermint and other mints deter them so planting mint around the gazebo would accomplish 2 things. Peppermint tea is a favorite of my family. I'll tell Terry about the fake nests.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try and post a picture of a moth caterpillar on the same property. I think it's really pretty. That took a while to figure out how to post it.?
> View attachment 331015


You might have said this, but I missed the ID.

American Dagger Moth caterpillar









American Dagger Moth Caterpillar, Acronicta americana


As I was walking on the Little Miami Trail earlier this week, I saw this fuzzy yellow caterpillar with black tufts hustling across the pavem...




redandthepeanut.blogspot.com


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Talk about someone “jumping in” quickly to help out!


That stupid, stupid girl!!! She got complacent. It's amazing how fast the gator jerked his head and snapped up her hand. And then the death roll. She's so lucky that guy was brave enough to jump in.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You might have said this, but I missed the ID.
> 
> American Dagger Moth caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Dagger Moth Caterpillar, Acronicta americana
> 
> 
> As I was walking on the Little Miami Trail earlier this week, I saw this fuzzy yellow caterpillar with black tufts hustling across the pavem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redandthepeanut.blogspot.com


My son tried to tell me but I couldn't understand what he said because he was on his cell phone except for moth caterpillar. Thanks ? I just think they're a pretty little caterpillar


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You might have said this, but I missed the ID.
> 
> American Dagger Moth caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Dagger Moth Caterpillar, Acronicta americana
> 
> 
> As I was walking on the Little Miami Trail earlier this week, I saw this fuzzy yellow caterpillar with black tufts hustling across the pavem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redandthepeanut.blogspot.com


Also I'll warn them against touching the caterpillar again. My grandsons girlfriend was letting it sit on her hand. I know if it had left welts I'd have heard about it.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That stupid, stupid girl!!! She got complacent. It's amazing how fast the gator jerked his head and snapped up her hand. And then the death roll. She's so lucky that guy was brave enough to jump in.


I can't believe she was feeding an alligator after all the warnings about that. It's more like pride then complacency. Look how cool I am. That behavior gets people hurt and even more so the species. She is lucky and jeopardized another person in the process.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Hope you had a safe trip and the appointment went well for Jess.


Thanks Lyn. all went good. They basically told us that it could be 1-2 more years before we look at any more surgical options. Nerve recovery is slow and tests show that hers are responding.. Jess left disheartened at the thought of two more years like she is now. My heart hurts for her. But in the bigger picture, they think she will regain so much more with time and a lot of work on her part.. it really was good news but she needs some time to rebuild her outlook.. She will though. I won’t let her quit.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Talk about someone “jumping in” quickly to help out!


Oh wow.. how terrifying. What a great man to have nearby!! I can’t imagine how he was feeling knowing that he had to let go of that gator to get out of there!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> You might have said this, but I missed the ID.
> 
> American Dagger Moth caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Dagger Moth Caterpillar, Acronicta americana
> 
> 
> As I was walking on the Little Miami Trail earlier this week, I saw this fuzzy yellow caterpillar with black tufts hustling across the pavem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redandthepeanut.blogspot.com


We did finally get a pretty good id. It's a banded tussock which looks like the dagger at times. The difference is the black spikes down it's body. She did get a slight rash. Hopefully lesson learned. Stop playing with bugs you little brat! She's an almost adult.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lyn. all went good. They basically told us that it could be 1-2 more years before we look at any more surgical options. Nerve recovery is slow and tests show that hers are responding.. Jess left disheartened at the thought of two more years like she is now. My heart hurts for her. But in the bigger picture, they think she will regain so much more with time and a lot of work on her part.. it really was good news but she needs some time to rebuild her outlook.. She will though. I won’t let her quit.


That's a really good sign from the doctors. No more surgery. Everything has worked for real healing to go forward  She'll be surprised when she realizes that she actually is through the worst of it??


----------



## Cathie G

I caught CarolM lurking around today ?? hello Carol ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lyn. all went good. They basically told us that it could be 1-2 more years before we look at any more surgical options. Nerve recovery is slow and tests show that hers are responding.. Jess left disheartened at the thought of two more years like she is now. My heart hurts for her. But in the bigger picture, they think she will regain so much more with time and a lot of work on her part.. it really was good news but she needs some time to rebuild her outlook.. She will though. I won’t let her quit.


Poor Jess, 2 years seems like a lifetime when you're young, but I'm sure with your help she'll soon see that that healing will still be happening during that time. They told me my little skin graft will take another year to heal properly and that's nothing to what Jess has gone through. I wish her all the very best for her ongoing physio, she's done so well so far. Keep up the good work, Jess


----------



## Lyn W

Very 


Maro2Bear said:


> Talk about someone “jumping in” quickly to help out!


Very stupid to put her hand anywhere near its mouth. 
I feel sorry for the animal and just hope he hasn't been put down in case of future attacks when it was her fault.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> That stupid, stupid girl!!! She got complacent. It's amazing how fast the gator jerked his head and snapped up her hand. And then the death roll. She's so lucky that guy was brave enough to jump in.



I must admit.. that death roll scared the 
be- Jesus outta me!
I think I have to go change my pants! ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe she was feeding an alligator after all the warnings about that. It's more like pride then complacency. Look how cool I am. That behavior gets people hurt and even more so the species. She is lucky and jeopardized another person in the process.




In my mind there is no reason for a human being to be “serving” an ALLIGATOR ? EVER!? 
I mean… WHY???
WHY???
WWW—HHH—YYYYYYY!!!!!!!
(Yes I’m yelling)
An alligator is meant to be left in his habitat for safety purposes for both him and the dumb humans who try to “pet/feed” it.
There is NO WAY an alligator makes a good pet. I’m sorry. I love alligators..but I respectfully leave them to their peace.
I have no reason to disturb them or their territory…
If I am saying my peace, I would have liked that girl to have her hand bitten off for the camera. TO PROVE.. that you don’t need to interact with an alligator!!!!
(Still yelling). Sorry ? 
I just get pretty p*sssd that they will hurt the alligator for doing his natural reaction for food.
If you kept me waiting for MY food I’d bite more than your hand off!!! ?
What… now are they gonna destroy the alligator for “aggressive behavior”?
Poor alligator…..
IM ON YOUR SIDE MR. ALLIGATOR!!!
NEXT TIME AIM AT HER HEAD!!!!
(and yes,… I am SURE there will be a next time..) 
Sorry all for my rant..
Who knew I liked alligators so much?? ??


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
More of the same weather wise here.
Lola is out grabbing some rays when he can.
I'm having a housework day so nothing special to report..
Hope your Wednesday is everything you want it to be!
See you later.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In my mind there is no reason for a human being to be “serving” an ALLIGATOR ? EVER!?
> I mean… WHY???
> WHY???
> WWW—HHH—YYYYYYY!!!!!!!
> (Yes I’m yelling)
> An alligator is meant to be left in his habitat for safety purposes for both him and the dumb humans who try to “pet/feed” it.
> There is NO WAY an alligator makes a good pet. I’m sorry. I love alligators..but I respectfully leave them to their peace.
> I have no reason to disturb them or their territory…
> If I am saying my peace, I would have liked that girl to have her hand bitten off for the camera. TO PROVE.. that you don’t need to interact with an alligator!!!!
> (Still yelling). Sorry ?
> I just get pretty p*sssd that they will hurt the alligator for doing his natural reaction for food.
> If you kept me waiting for MY food I’d bite more than your hand off!!! ?
> What… now are they gonna destroy the alligator for “aggressive behavior”?
> Poor alligator…..
> IM ON YOUR SIDE MR. ALLIGATOR!!!
> NEXT TIME AIM AT HER HEAD!!!!
> (and yes,… I am SURE there will be a next time..)
> Sorry all for my rant..
> Who knew I liked alligators so much?? ??


Me too and people doing that kind of stuff makes an alligator seem aggressive. And then that's the things you see on the news. Just let them be and stay out of fresh water where they are native.


----------



## EllieMay

Good afternoon! Covid numbers are on the rise again in our surrounding areas so I will be working from home much more.. I have decided to build Pickles a new yard.. he needs an expansion . He’s really been packing on the pounds so he’s getting an additional 220 square feet.. I’m moving the old 200 square foot yard completely to accommodate the new space. So he will end up with 420 square feet.. I think ?
Luckily, dad had a pallet of treated lumber at his place so the cost for me will be minimal.. now That I’ve gotten the start in mind, I’m excited. I marked the new yard with poles today and laid all the new lumber out. I’m going to build the addition before I disassemble all of the current Yard.. i don’t want to get stuck in mid build and him not be able to sleep in his house.. I’ll have to remove the lid to his night box and move it to the new location before the last wall goes up… AND ITS HEAVY!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! Covid numbers are on the rise again in our surrounding areas so I will be working from home much more.. I have decided to build Pickles a new yard.. he needs an expansion . He’s really been packing on the pounds so he’s getting an additional 220 square feet.. I’m moving the old 200 square foot yard completely to accommodate the new space. So he will end up with 420 square feet.. I think ?
> Luckily, dad had a pallet of treated lumber at his place so the cost for me will be minimal.. now That I’ve gotten the start in mind, I’m excited. I marked the new yard with poles today and laid all the new lumber out. I’m going to build the addition before I disassemble all of the current Yard.. i don’t want to get stuck in mid build and him not be able to sleep in his house.. I’ll have to remove the lid to his night box and move it to the new location before the last wall goes up… AND ITS HEAVY!!


Our covid numbers are crazy too in 86 counties. I'm staying home even being vaccinated and have had it to boot. It sounds like a perfect time to use your commuting time for building a new enclosure. Good luck with it


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good afternoon! Covid numbers are on the rise again in our surrounding areas so I will be working from home much more.. I have decided to build Pickles a new yard.. he needs an expansion . He’s really been packing on the pounds so he’s getting an additional 220 square feet.. I’m moving the old 200 square foot yard completely to accommodate the new space. So he will end up with 420 square feet.. I think ?
> Luckily, dad had a pallet of treated lumber at his place so the cost for me will be minimal.. now That I’ve gotten the start in mind, I’m excited. I marked the new yard with poles today and laid all the new lumber out. I’m going to build the addition before I disassemble all of the current Yard.. i don’t want to get stuck in mid build and him not be able to sleep in his house.. I’ll have to remove the lid to his night box and move it to the new location before the last wall goes up… AND ITS HEAVY!!



PLEEEEEAAAASSSEEEEE!!!!
Watch out for SNAKES this time when taking off the lid!!! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Our covid numbers are crazy too in 86 counties. I'm staying home even being vaccinated and have had it to boot. It sounds like a perfect time to use your commuting time for building a new enclosure. Good luck with it


Definitely best to stay in.. I’m lucky that I have plenty to do right here..

it would be nice if I could take the tortoise yard at my own pace but once I start taking apart the old pen, I’ve got to get the new one finished the same day… I’m going to need a full day for that. I worked all day today in the rain… i figured the rain was way better than the heat. I got the expansion part finished.. I’m DOG tired!!! I hope my back still works tomorrow!


Chefdenoel10 said:


> PLEEEEEAAAASSSEEEEE!!!!
> Watch out for SNAKES this time when taking off the lid!!! ???


lol!!! Funny you say that because I dreamed about that Last night!!! I had taken the kid off and cleaned all the poop.. disconnected necessary cords and all was good.. but then when I went to put the box part on the dolly, out came the big mean one!!!

you can bet I’ll be watching!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and happy Thursday! Another wet one here today. Looks like my tortoise pen will be on hold for a few days. I need a full day to work and I have things to do everyday.. maybe Monday I can get it finished ?

hope you all have a great one!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Thursday! Another wet one here today. Looks like my tortoise pen will be on hold for a few days. I need a full day to work and I have things to do everyday.. maybe Monday I can get it finished ?
> 
> hope you all have a great one!


Wishing the same for you too Heather.
Pickles is a lucky boy!
We have rain here today too but it's just drizzle at the moment - heavy rain on the way for Saturday so they say.
Hope everyone has a good Thursday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. This Summer heat & humidity is killing me. It’s been so hot, and now we have had rain storm after rain storm. The humidity was hanging above 80 percent all day yesterday. Just nasty outside.

We finished up another mixed species bowl - this time, Zebra Wood & Walnut.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and happy Thursday! Another wet one here today. Looks like my tortoise pen will be on hold for a few days. I need a full day to work and I have things to do everyday.. maybe Monday I can get it finished ?
> 
> hope you all have a great one!


Don't forget to take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Definitely best to stay in.. I’m lucky that I have plenty to do right here..
> 
> it would be nice if I could take the tortoise yard at my own pace but once I start taking apart the old pen, I’ve got to get the new one finished the same day… I’m going to need a full day for that. I worked all day today in the rain… i figured the rain was way better than the heat. I got the expansion part finished.. I’m DOG tired!!! I hope my back still works tomorrow!
> 
> lol!!! Funny you say that because I dreamed about that Last night!!! I had taken the kid off and cleaned all the poop.. disconnected necessary cords and all was good.. but then when I went to put the box part on the dolly, out came the big mean one!!!
> 
> you can bet I’ll be watching!


I've found that sometimes when life pops up while working on a project like that, the extra time gives your mind time to sort it out better. And it's for the good job well done in the end.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. This Summer heat & humidity is killing me. It’s been so hot, and now we have had rain storm after rain storm. The humidity was hanging above 80 percent all day yesterday. Just nasty outside.
> 
> We finished up another mixed species bowl - this time, Zebra Wood & Walnut.
> 
> View attachment 331203


Was that one of your special wood blocks? I can't remember the types of wood that they were. That's really beautiful.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. This Summer heat & humidity is killing me. It’s been so hot, and now we have had rain storm after rain storm. The humidity was hanging above 80 percent all day yesterday. Just nasty outside.
> 
> We finished up another mixed species bowl - this time, Zebra Wood & Walnut.
> 
> View attachment 331203


That's beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a grey day here again.
I've been busy cleaning windows, now I'm just wondering if I can recoat a stone window ledge with masonry paint before the rain comes in. ?
It's Friday again!
Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's beautiful!



thanks, it turned out well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's a grey day here again.
> I've been busy cleaning windows, now I'm just wondering if I can recoat a stone window ledge with masonry paint before the rain comes in. ?
> It's Friday again!
> Hope everyone has a lovely day.



Rainy, humid & overcast here. A few larger storms passing through the area & up the coast.

Going to be sloppy wet all weekend.


----------



## JoesMum

Apologies all for my absence. I have been exceedingly busy.

However, the brief news is that I am on holiday at last. We left home at silly o’clock this morning… drove to the Eurotunnel terminal and onto a train… and then drove another 570 miles arriving in a tiny place called Mirmande in France.

Traffic was abnormally quiet and we arrived at 4.30pm local time. We would have been delighted with a 5.30pm arrival so this was very cool. 

The sun is out. It’s 30C but there’s a cooling breeze and it’s all very pleasant for relaxing with a beer. ?

So here are a few postcards.








The wifi is terrible so there may not be anything else until we get somewhere more modern tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Apologies all for my absence. I have been exceedingly busy.
> 
> However, the brief news is that I am on holiday at last. We left home at silly o’clock this morning… drove to the Eurotunnel terminal and onto a train… and then drove another 570 miles arriving in a tiny place called Mirmande in France.
> 
> Traffic was abnormally quiet and we arrived at 4.30pm local time. We would have been delighted with a 5.30pm arrival so this was very cool.
> 
> The sun is out. It’s 30C but there’s a cooling breeze and it’s all very pleasant for relaxing with a beer. ?
> 
> So here are a few postcards.
> View attachment 331277
> 
> View attachment 331278
> 
> View attachment 331279
> 
> View attachment 331280
> 
> The wifi is terrible so there may not be anything else until we get somewhere more modern tomorrow!


I wondered if it was France time again. 
Hope you have a lovely time - looks like a beautiful place.
Are your son and daughter joining you this year?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. This Summer heat & humidity is killing me. It’s been so hot, and now we have had rain storm after rain storm. The humidity was hanging above 80 percent all day yesterday. Just nasty outside.
> 
> We finished up another mixed species bowl - this time, Zebra Wood & Walnut.
> 
> View attachment 331203


Besutiful!!


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Apologies all for my absence. I have been exceedingly busy.
> 
> However, the brief news is that I am on holiday at last. We left home at silly o’clock this morning… drove to the Eurotunnel terminal and onto a train… and then drove another 570 miles arriving in a tiny place called Mirmande in France.
> 
> Traffic was abnormally quiet and we arrived at 4.30pm local time. We would have been delighted with a 5.30pm arrival so this was very cool.
> 
> The sun is out. It’s 30C but there’s a cooling breeze and it’s all very pleasant for relaxing with a beer. ?
> 
> So here are a few postcards.
> View attachment 331277
> 
> View attachment 331278
> 
> View attachment 331279
> 
> View attachment 331280
> 
> The wifi is terrible so there may not be anything else until we get somewhere more modern tomorrow!


I love your holidays!!! I hope you are getting a good recharge for your self.. Be safe!!


----------



## Cathie G

Just about every day I wake up at about 2:30 am and try my best to go back to sleep ? but this morning was harder than usual. I usually turn on the news for it to bore me to sleep buttt... that didn't happen this morning. About the time I was finally going to sleep the local news ran a story on Bald Face hornets are in Ohio ? and please send pictures if you spot any.? so of course I had to tell my son. He actually has a video of one eating a horse fly ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's very wet here today, but good to give the gardens and hills a good soaking. 
There is the possibility of thunder storms for the next 24 hours but it doesn't feel as if they are near yet.
Lola has had a look at the garden and gone back to bed, but he did have a late night.
I couldn't get him to stay in his hide last night, even with his lights off and a towel over his doorway. When I popped in to check on him he was peeping out into the darkness with the towel draped over his head looking like an Arabian Sheikh  Of course seeing me was his cue to wander out again.
He eventually tucked himself in though. ?
I hope everyone has a good Saturday and I'll see you later.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I am so sore that I can hardly move this morning but I finished Pickle’s move yesterday. He seemed to like his new yard and it’s a big weight off of me because I’m not worried about it being to small. I did have a couple pieces of lumber that the bugs had destroyed. I went ahead and used them as top rails for now just so I could have His Highness back in his house last night… but I’ll have to replace those in the next few days.. I put him a big watering spot in there and that will have to be fixed into the ground also.. overall, the hard stuff is done. 

you know I was worried about their being snakes under the box when I moved it so I was terrified at the initial lift of it.. No snakes, but there was one big bullfrog.. he hopped away as I was working and this morning I found him back in the bare spot where the house used to be.I picked him up and took him down to the new area and that dang frog immediately went under “his house” again ?


----------



## EllieMay

The frog…



The new yard


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> The frog…
> View attachment 331335
> 
> 
> The new yard
> View attachment 331336
> View attachment 331337
> View attachment 331338
> View attachment 331339



What a great job you did!!
That frog is soooo cute!
Your tortoise looks happy sooo…. I’d say he likes it..?
How big is his house?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> The frog…
> View attachment 331335
> 
> 
> The new yard
> View attachment 331336
> View attachment 331337
> View attachment 331338
> View attachment 331339


Pickles has a lot to explore, it looks great.
This is a pic of 4 of my frogs all lined up at the edge of their watering hole


I haven't seen the 5th frog for a while I hope he's OK and just moved on.
A group of frogs is called 'an army' - maybe that's where to frog march someone comes from.
I think 'a croak of frogs' sounds better.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Pickles has a lot to explore, it looks great.
> This is a pic of 4 of my frogs all lined up at the edge of their watering hole
> View attachment 331362
> 
> I haven't seen the 5th frog for a while I hope he's OK and just moved on.
> A group of frogs is called 'an army' - maybe that's where to frog march someone comes from.
> I think 'a croak of frogs' sounds better.


Lined up like that, the frogs remind me of Joe'sMum's baby birds getting fed at the rescue.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What a great job you did!!
> That frog is soooo cute!
> Your tortoise looks happy sooo…. I’d say he likes it..?
> How big is his house?


That’s the 4x4 insulated box from Tom’s plans. I also have an 8x4 with a divider for Toretto and Crusher..


----------



## Lyn W

Just saw this new ad on tv that made me smile


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 330653
> View attachment 330654
> View attachment 330655
> 
> many animal are “special needs animals” ???


You know I love turkeys!


----------



## TriciaStringer

My mom saw goldenrods blooming. She said it means out first frost will be in 6 weeks. We need to finish Augustus’ insulated house. The girls chose light purple and got busy painting. It’s still awfully hot but cooler weather will be here before we know it.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Just saw this new ad on tv that made me smile


I love that. Somebody with tortoise knowledge had to be involved!! I could watch that all day long!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Jan A said:


> I love that. Somebody with tortoise knowledge had to be involved!! I could watch that all day long!! Thanks for sharing!!


We enjoyed this a ton!


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> Thanks Lyn. all went good. They basically told us that it could be 1-2 more years before we look at any more surgical options. Nerve recovery is slow and tests show that hers are responding.. Jess left disheartened at the thought of two more years like she is now. My heart hurts for her. But in the bigger picture, they think she will regain so much more with time and a lot of work on her part.. it really was good news but she needs some time to rebuild her outlook.. She will though. I won’t let her quit.


Thank you for the update. Praying for Jess!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Just saw this new ad on tv that made me smile


That was so funny only a tort lover could come up with that.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> My mom saw goldenrods blooming. She said it means out first frost will be in 6 weeks. We need to finish Augustus’ insulated house. The girls chose light purple and got busy painting. It’s still awfully hot but cooler weather will be here before we know it.


I've always heard that too. 6 weeks till frost. Like mother like daughters taking care of tortoise ? nice ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Pickles has a lot to explore, it looks great.
> This is a pic of 4 of my frogs all lined up at the edge of their watering hole
> View attachment 331362
> 
> I haven't seen the 5th frog for a while I hope he's OK and just moved on.
> A group of frogs is called 'an army' - maybe that's where to frog march someone comes from.
> I think 'a croak of frogs' sounds better.



Soooooo cute!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> That’s the 4x4 insulated box from Tom’s plans. I also have an 8x4 with a divider for Toretto and Crusher..



Ooooo!
Are Toretto and Crusher Sulcata too?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> I wondered if it was France time again.
> Hope you have a lovely time - looks like a beautiful place.
> Are your son and daughter joining you this year?


Daughter came with us. Son and his (French!) girlfriend travelled by train from London to the Marseille area by train also on Friday. Girlfriend has lived in the UK since she was 12. She has family near Marseille and in Paris. They’re coming here on Monday (tomorrow) to stay until Sunday and then going up to Paris to visit that half of her family.


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Our drive to our holiday home went well and we are now settled in.

We ate at a restaurant last night and enjoyed ourselves looking for geckos on the ways home. The lights are always a good place to look 



At 11am it’s already 28C/82F and the high is due to be 34C /93F which is plenty hot enough for me! We will be spending the day lounging around reading and swimming.


The little orange tree has an orange on it


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That was so funny only a tort lover could come up with that.


I think I read that the tortoise it's based on is called Gary
I'm not going to let Lola see it - don't want him getting any ideas!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. It's brighter and warmer here this morning so no doubt Lola will be outside soon when the sun hits his favourite basking spot.
I have to go shopping as my fridge/freezer is almost empty so I'll see you later. 
Hope you have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

I've just seen the Hurricane Henri warnings for NE America .
Stay safe Mark and anyone else affected.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ooooo!
> Are Toretto and Crusher Sulcata too?


yes… WTH was I thinking??? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! praying for safety for all in the path of hurricane. Wishing everyone else a wonderful day!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I think I read that the tortoise it's based on is called Gary
> I'm not going to let Lola see it - don't want him getting any ideas!!


My mistake - Gary is the tort in the Homebase advert, the one in the train ad is called Turbo.
All computer generated imagery for sure but the tort is very realistic.


----------



## Maggie3fan

JoesMum said:


> Apologies all for my absence. I have been exceedingly busy.
> 
> However, the brief news is that I am on holiday at last. We left home at silly o’clock this morning… drove to the Eurotunnel terminal and onto a train… and then drove another 570 miles arriving in a tiny place called Mirmande in France.
> 
> Traffic was abnormally quiet and we arrived at 4.30pm local time. We would have been delighted with a 5.30pm arrival so this was very cool.
> 
> The sun is out. It’s 30C but there’s a cooling breeze and it’s all very pleasant for relaxing with a beer. ?
> 
> So here are a few postcards.
> View attachment 331277
> 
> View attachment 331278
> 
> View attachment 331279
> 
> View attachment 331280
> 
> The wifi is terrible so there may not be anything else until we get somewhere more modern tomorrow!



I was out and about also...but my trip looks nothing like yours. Beautiful, and I remember the trains thru France...so fun...I traveled thru Europe in the mid 70's. 
This is the part I saw of Portland Oregon yesterday...lol!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> I love that. Somebody with tortoise knowledge had to be involved!! I could watch that all day long!! Thanks for sharing!!


me too!!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> The frog…
> View attachment 331335
> 
> 
> The new yard
> View attachment 331336
> View attachment 331337
> View attachment 331338
> View attachment 331339


What is the pool? Looks like the bottom of a kiddie pool. I need to start looking for bigger ones for my trio.


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> What is the pool? Looks like the bottom of a kiddie pool. I need to start looking for bigger ones for my trio.


It’s the top of Jaydens old tortoise sandbox ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s the top of Jaydens old tortoise sandbox ?


I remember that brand way back when my kids were little enough to enjoy a kiddie pool. They made one and the tortoises head was a slide. That's a great brand.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all.

Hot, yucky, drizzling now & humid, BUT we did get some garden chores accomplished.

Picked up a few logs off the road the other day. Cut them up into chunks, sawed in half, working on a bowl or two.

Cut Up Log Chunks



Getting Ready to Cut in Half Lengthwise


Cut


Natural Edge Turning


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> The frog…
> View attachment 331335
> 
> 
> The new yard
> View attachment 331336
> View attachment 331337
> View attachment 331338
> View attachment 331339



Wow! Great job.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> Hot, yucky, drizzling now & humid, BUT we did get some garden chores accomplished.
> 
> Picked up a few logs off the road the other day. Cut them up into chunks, sawed in half, working on a bowl or two.
> 
> Cut Up Log Chunks
> View attachment 331454
> 
> 
> Getting Ready to Cut in Half Lengthwise
> View attachment 331455
> 
> Cut
> View attachment 331456
> 
> Natural Edge Turning
> View attachment 331457


Temps are back up in the 90's here but it's not humid so it doesn't really bother me like that. I bet it will be soon though when the storms come rolling through thanks to the hurricane. Are you going to leave some bark on it? That would make a neat looking bowl for chips or anything if you do.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> yes… WTH was I thinking??? ?



Pictures of all three please!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all.
> 
> Hot, yucky, drizzling now & humid, BUT we did get some garden chores accomplished.
> 
> Picked up a few logs off the road the other day. Cut them up into chunks, sawed in half, working on a bowl or two.
> 
> Cut Up Log Chunks
> View attachment 331454
> 
> 
> Getting Ready to Cut in Half Lengthwise
> View attachment 331455
> 
> Cut
> View attachment 331456
> 
> Natural Edge Turning
> View attachment 331457



You always make it look so easy!
I know better …. ?
My bowl would look more like an ash tray!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Pictures of all three please!!


Crusher



Pickles



Toretto


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Crusher
> View attachment 331530
> 
> 
> Pickles
> View attachment 331532
> 
> 
> Toretto
> View attachment 331531


Were you out there running around barefoot again? That looks like mud or something between your toes ? and Toretto is doing the little back leg thing people on here are talking about.


----------



## EllieMay

Haha


Cathie G said:


> Were you out there running around barefoot again? That looks like mud or something between your toes ? and Toretto is doing the little back leg thing people on here are talking about.


I’m horrible about it!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Haha
> 
> I’m horrible about it!


I promise I'm telling the truth about this ? I love going barefoot. The bottoms of my feet are so tough that I've had bees try to sting me. They lose their stinger for nothing. Sorry but I have to laugh if they try. Between my toes is another story. Bee has the last laugh then.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Crusher
> View attachment 331530
> 
> 
> Pickles
> View attachment 331532
> 
> 
> Toretto
> View attachment 331531



They are ALLLLL gorgeous!!!!
Texas must agree with them
They look soooo content.
Wow!
Just…. Wow!
I love them! ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
Could someone send me the link on 
“ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
4’ x 4’ or any of them?
I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
It’s ruined..
I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else? 
Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
?????

And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
But hey, we survived.
Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
My heart goes out to you ALL!
If you can live through those things…
You can do anything in my book.
Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
??


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??





Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??


Oh nooooooooooo! I'm so sorry. I had no idea you were going to be hit. I just wasn't thinking. So little is getting reported about things going on around the country. Do you have power??

I'm terrible at pulling up things up on my phone & doing links so I"m no help. @Yvonne G @wellington. HELP CHEF!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??



See if this works for you…






My Best Night Box Design Yet


After much thought about what worked and what I wanted to improve over previous attempts, here is the latest version with a step by step pictorial on how I did it. It is time for my 2010 South African herd to move outside. They are moving into a 16x20' completely closed in enclosure. The...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tom's night box is not necessary for your big Sulcata...Here's mine......I'll go take a picture of the inside and where she sleeps...


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??


Sorry you've had to endure all that and I hope you'll soon get things fixed for you and your tort.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all (it's 5.30 pm here) 
We've had a sunny day so Lola has been out in the garden for most of it making the most of the sun.
I've painted my window ledge and weeded the front of the house although I spent quite a lot of the time chatting with passing neighbours I haven't seen for ages, so it took me a lot longer than it should have, but good to catch up with local news .
My evening is going to spent ironing because it was a great day for drying the washing outside and I want to get it out of the way. 
I hope you're all having a good Tuesday and drying out OK if you were affected by the storms.
See you later.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??


That's awful ? I wondered if it was going to hit some of our members. I don't know how to post links but Tom is always so helpful if he becomes aware maybe...


----------



## zolasmum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??


I'm so sorry about your flood - Did it upset Sally.? I'm sure Gary was very brave and helpful.
Angie


----------



## Lyn W

Can anyone remember the name of the lady from Honolulu that used to be a regular in the CDR?
She hasn't posted for a while, but someone is trying to find a temp home for a sully there - possible permanently - and I just wondered if she would be a likely foster mum.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the lady from Honolulu that used to be a regular in the CDR?
> She hasn't posted for a while, but someone is trying to find a temp home for a sully there - possible permanently - and I just wondered if she would be a likely foster mum.


Oh yeah...,she was big in chubbs group...I'll see if I can find her..


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??


Oh no! I’m so sorry to read this… any loss is devastating.. it’s just not comparable when it happens to you!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all (it's 5.30 pm here)
> We've had a sunny day so Lola has been out in the garden for most of it making the most of the sun.
> I've painted my window ledge and weeded the front of the house although I spent quite a lot of the time chatting with passing neighbours I haven't seen for ages, so it took me a lot longer than it should have, but good to catch up with local news .
> My evening is going to spent ironing because it was a great day for drying the washing outside and I want to get it out of the way.
> I hope you're all having a good Tuesday and drying out OK if you were affected by the storms.
> See
> 
> 
> Lyn W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon all (it's 5.30 pm here)
> We've had a sunny day so Lola has been out in the garden for most of it making the most of the sun.
> I've painted my window ledge and weeded the front of the house although I spent quite a lot of the time chatting with passing neighbours I haven't seen for ages, so it took me a lot longer than it should have, but good to catch up with local news .
> My evening is going to spent ironing because it was a great day for drying the washing outside and I want to get it out of the way.
> I hope you're all having a good Tuesday and drying out OK if you were affected by the storms.
> See you later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Oh yeah...,she was big in chubbs group...I'll see if I can find her..


It was Snoopy'sMom. Last she posted, they had found Snoopy, their Russian who got loose, run over by a car. Her kids were devastated. She was having severe problems with migraines. I think this was about mid-June.

There was someone else in Hawaii looking to adopt a sulcata this summer.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Oh nooooooooooo! I'm so sorry. I had no idea you were going to be hit. I just wasn't thinking. So little is getting reported about things going on around the country. Do you have power??
> 
> I'm terrible at pulling up things up on my phone & doing links so I"m no help. @Yvonne G @wellington. HELP CHEF!!



Thank you soooo much for your concern.
Yes we had power and everything is back to normal. (Thank God)..
But I must say it was a busy day today for me fixing and cleaning. Tomorrow too!
I’m a bit dead at the moment but I will have to fill you all in on what been going on. I just want to say it the right way not all jumbled like I normally speak. 
Is everything ok with you?
As always everyone is on my prayer list tonight and forever.
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> See if this works for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Best Night Box Design Yet
> 
> 
> After much thought about what worked and what I wanted to improve over previous attempts, here is the latest version with a step by step pictorial on how I did it. It is time for my 2010 South African herd to move outside. They are moving into a 16x20' completely closed in enclosure. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org



Thank you sooo much!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> See if this works for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Best Night Box Design Yet
> 
> 
> After much thought about what worked and what I wanted to improve over previous attempts, here is the latest version with a step by step pictorial on how I did it. It is time for my 2010 South African herd to move outside. They are moving into a 16x20' completely closed in enclosure. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org



I tried this page but look what pulls up??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Tom's night box is not necessary for your big Sulcata...Here's mine......I'll go take a picture of the inside and where she sleeps...
> View attachment 331562



Maggie that is GORGEOUS!!!
I want it!!!
I’m coming over!!!
Wow….. how beautiful.
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

zolasmum said:


> I'm so sorry about your flood - Did it upset Sally.? I'm sure Gary was very brave and helpful.
> Angie



Yes actually, Sally was a bit off kilter?
She had a straining problem all night and I was forced to sleep on the bathroom floor with her in the tub all night. Banging and thrashing like a tuna fresh out of the water!
It was awful and I was very scared for her.
My back was killing me today. Stupid floor.
I’m thinking of carpeting it? ?
Can you even do that?? Carpet a BATHROOM floor??? ?
I hope all is well with you , either way you are always in my prayers. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the lady from Honolulu that used to be a regular in the CDR?
> She hasn't posted for a while, but someone is trying to find a temp home for a sully there - possible permanently - and I just wondered if she would be a likely foster mum.



That is @Snoopysmom..
I have tried to get in touch with her but got no response??? 
Moderators?…
Can something be done?
I don’t want to stalk her but I just want to know if she is doing ok.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Love it!!!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you soooo much for your concern.
> Yes we had power and everything is back to normal. (Thank God)..
> But I must say it was a busy day today for me fixing and cleaning. Tomorrow too!
> I’m a bit dead at the moment but I will have to fill you all in on what been going on. I just want to say it the right way not all jumbled like I normally speak.
> Is everything ok with you?
> As always everyone is on my prayer list tonight and forever.
> ??


I'm fine. Houdini should be hear tomorrow (or later this am since it's nearly 3 am here). I' m so excited, I probably won't sleep. You get some much needed sleep. We're here.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> It was Snoopy'sMom. Last she posted, they had found Snoopy, their Russian who got loose, run over by a car. Her kids were devastated. She was having severe problems with migraines. I think this was about mid-June.
> 
> There was someone else in Hawaii looking to adopt a sulcata this summer.


Oh I didn't know that, how devastating for them all. 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I tried this page but look what pulls up??


That happened to a lot of pics when some changes were made to the forum  
Maybe PM Tom and see if he can attach new pics now.
I'm sure he won't mind you asking, he's very helpful.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, will try to catch up with you all. 
The only problem I am having right now. 
Is the corporate headquarters for IHOP restaurants. Keeps calling me, asking if I will be their mascot!?????????


----------



## Yvonne G

I've sent @Snoopy’s mom an email.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I tried this page but look what pulls up??



Darn! For me as well. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s hot & humid (again). Luckily, this weather is pretty good for our figs that are starting to ripen. Some should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Hi all, thanks for checking! Life has been busy trying to get elementary-age kids to stop hugging, sharing juice boxes, and holding hands. It is so sad that they have to grow up like this. How is everyone?
Dawn


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hi all, thanks for checking! Life has been busy trying to get elementary-age kids to stop hugging, sharing juice boxes, and holding hands. It is so sad that they have to grow up like this. How is everyone?
> Dawn


Welcome back Dawn,
I was so sorry to hear about your tort and hope you and your family are OK.


----------



## Cathie G

I had a really wonderful experience today ?. The hummingbird that keeps coming to my feeder actually came to the window of my storm door. S/he displayed several times. I am blessed is all I can say. ? Even though I've not been able to get a picture yet. I'm working on it.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Thanks. We are all good and plodding along. Looks like itʻs been pretty lively here in the CDR as usual. I even learned a new phrase - the difference between chalk and cheese. I like that one.


----------



## Cathie G

The truth is it hasn't been busy in any of the chatty places here. ? Even though everyone is so busy they check in when they can. I'm happy to see you?. Having young children would be especially trying since they have so much love for each other that they can't help themselves. They just gotta spread all the love around.? Keep plodding along.?


Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thanks. We are all good and plodding along. Looks like itʻs been pretty lively here in the CDR as usual. I even learned a new phrase - the difference between chalk and cheese. I like that one.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I had a really wonderful experience today ?. The hummingbird that keeps coming to my feeder actually came to the window of my storm door. S/he displayed several times. I am blessed is all I can say. ? Even though I've not been able to get a picture yet. I'm working on it.



She/he is probably thanking you for the food. ??
You are one of the good ones!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thanks. We are all good and plodding along. Looks like itʻs been pretty lively here in the CDR as usual. I even learned a new phrase - the difference between chalk and cheese. I like that one.



Soooo glad @Yvonne found you!
I thought you were never coming back!
I am happy to hear you have been busy with kids rather than being sick or something.
When you can….
could you drop in from time to time just so we know you have a heart beat still? ?
Miss you!!!! 
Glad you are ok!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hi all, thanks for checking! Life has been busy trying to get elementary-age kids to stop hugging, sharing juice boxes, and holding hands. It is so sad that they have to grow up like this. How is everyone?
> Dawn


I has me a red foot thanks to Maggie!! He just arrived today.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I has me a red foot thanks to Maggie!! He just arrived today.



Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!
Lots of luck!
And post lots of pictures so Maggie can see him a few times..
You are a dear person for taking in this little one. 
Happy days ahead my friend! ?????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes actually, Sally was a bit off kilter?
> She had a straining problem all night and I was forced to sleep on the bathroom floor with her in the tub all night. Banging and thrashing like a tuna fresh out of the water!
> It was awful and I was very scared for her.
> My back was killing me today. Stupid floor.
> I’m thinking of carpeting it? ?
> Can you even do that?? Carpet a BATHROOM floor??? ?
> I hope all is well with you , either way you are always in my prayers. ??


???! wow chef...even I wouldn't do that...on the floor? Why?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> I has me a red foot thanks to Maggie!! He just arrived today.



Great!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> ???! wow chef...even I wouldn't do that...on the floor? Why?



Because she needed to soak and the wayer kept getting cold. You guys say warm water right? So every like two hours I had to change the water or she would go NUTS straining….
Update :
Next day two LARGE ? in morning
Then one large ? in afternoon.
I can see why she was straining!!??
Poor soul… at least it was in wayer to sooth her but area….?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> She/he is probably thanking you for the food. ??
> You are one of the good ones!


Something ? I'm still kind of dumbfounded by all of it. Or maybe the word is in awe of it. But even my first sighting of her is kind of a mystery to me. I didn't have anything in my front yard to have a hummingbird start showing up. So I put up a feeder. I think she should say thanks by letting me get a good picture.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> I has me a red foot thanks to Maggie!! He just arrived today.


Yay! Did you get Houdini the Jerk? Was that his name?


----------



## zolasmum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Because she needed to soak and the wayer kept getting cold. You guys say warm water right? So every like two hours I had to change the water or she would go NUTS straining….
> Update :
> Next day two LARGE ? in morning
> Then one large ? in afternoon.
> I can see why she was straining!!??
> Poor soul… at least it was in wayer to sooth her but area….?


Poor Chef - and poor Sally. I was wondering if it would be a good idea for you to have an inflatable air mattress handy in your bathroom, so you would have something to lie on, which wouldn't matter if it got wet, if Sally has this problem again. Also, of course, it could come in handy if you have another flood ! I'm sure Gary would enjoy a boat ride with you !
Angie


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> ???! wow chef...even I wouldn't do that...on the floor? Why?


Get a cot or at least an air mattress. I stopped being able to sleep on the floor without padding 25 yrs You want to be able to walk, doncha?


maggie3fan said:


> ???! wow chef...even I wouldn't do that...on the floor? Why?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yay! Did you get Houdini the Jerk? Was that his name?


Yep. He is relentless about escaping.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Finally got the opening bricked in and window installed. Had to reorder the window as it didn’t have the mullions the first time. Chose to match texture of brick instead of color since the color matching brick had a smooth surface. I will have to do a little antiquing and such to dial in the color but I am not worried! It has been FN hit here! Hope all y’all are doing well!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, that looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, that looks great. Nice job.


My neighbor is a master Mason! I teased him about how straight his mortar joints were compared to the rest of the house


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Finally got the opening bricked in and window installed. Had to reorder the window as it didn’t have the mullions the first time. Chose to match texture of brick instead of color since the color matching brick had a smooth surface. I will have to do a little antiquing and such to dial in the color but I am not worried! It has been FN hit here! Hope all y’all are doing well!


I don't know if color matching is all that important because it actually looks nice. Maybe with time and aging it will look different. Sometimes the differences just add interest to it all anyway.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Yep. He is relentless about escaping.


Be sure to post lots of pictures!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Finally got the opening bricked in and window installed. Had to reorder the window as it didn’t have the mullions the first time. Chose to match texture of brick instead of color since the color matching brick had a smooth surface. I will have to do a little antiquing and such to dial in the color but I am not worried! It has been FN hit here! Hope all y’all are doing well!



Nice work BlackDog.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Be sure to post lots of pictures!!!!!


Houdini in "da house" for the first time. Right now, he's under "da house"


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> I has me a red foot thanks to Maggie!! He just arrived today.


That's great! 
Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing about his escapades rather than his escapes!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Glad to see you're all well.
I've had a busy day visiting the tip - it's back to normal now, so no queueing and much quicker.
It's almost bed time here but we've had a fair bit of sunshine which was greatly appreciated by Lola.
I made the mistake of leaving the gate between his room and the rest of the house open when I was loading the car up and just walked back into the hallway when I saw him tipping onto his side after trying to climb the stairs -silly tort!!
He's going to have to evolve to float up like the Daleks in Dr Who.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Houdini in "da house" for the first time. Right now, he's under "da house"


That really looks like nice digs for Houdini  hopefully you won't find him hanging from the ceiling by a claw. Sapphire found a way to do just that once.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> That really looks like nice digs for Houdini  hopefully you won't find him hanging from the ceiling by a claw. Sapphire found a way to do just that once.


He was only inside for about 3 minutes. Came out & started shouldering the house over, found a lane in the grass & then went under it & stayed there the rest of the afternoon. It was another hot day here.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> He was only inside for about 3 minutes. Came out & started shouldering the house over, found a lane in the grass & then went under it & stayed there the rest of the afternoon. It was another hot day here.


Well... it's for sure he won't be boring ? Houdini is a real in-duh-vidual ? from the antics I'd say he's resting up for the next round.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

zolasmum said:


> Poor Chef - and poor Sally. I was wondering if it would be a good idea for you to have an inflatable air mattress handy in your bathroom, so you would have something to lie on, which wouldn't matter if it got wet, if Sally has this problem again. Also, of course, it could come in handy if you have another flood ! I'm sure Gary would enjoy a boat ride with you !
> Angie



Thank you Angie!
Great minds think alike I guess?
I ordered one off the floor that night.
It should be delivered next week.
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Get a cot or at least an air mattress. I stopped being able to sleep on the floor without padding 25 yrs You want to be able to walk, doncha?



Haha!! Yes walking would be good.
I ordered an air mattress while I was lying on that cold stupid floor that night.
It should be here next week.??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Finally got the opening bricked in and window installed. Had to reorder the window as it didn’t have the mullions the first time. Chose to match texture of brick instead of color since the color matching brick had a smooth surface. I will have to do a little antiquing and such to dial in the color but I am not worried! It has been FN hit here! Hope all y’all are doing well!



Color match my eye!
It looks great!
Remind me WHY you replaced the window?
Or were you just board? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Houdini in "da house" for the first time. Right now, he's under "da house"



How cooool!!!
@maggie3fan has to see this!!!
Let’s see how long it takes him to escape THIS hoouuuusssseee. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> He was only inside for about 3 minutes. Came out & started shouldering the house over, found a lane in the grass & then went under it & stayed there the rest of the afternoon. It was another hot day here.



It’s weird.
I have the same kinda problem…
Sally has a huge house,shed,and travel box and yet she crams herself into smaller places or underneath things. 
All squished in???
WTH?….?
It’s like they want to be under stuff to feel safer? 
Give them a tall, wide place to relax WITH A DOOR ON IT…. And they’re like…NOPE!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... it's for sure he won't be boring ? Houdini is a real in-duh-vidual ? from the antics I'd say he's resting up for the next round.?



Hahaha Cathy,
After reading this all I could hear in my head was ….
“DING, DING! …. Round two!” ????


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I don't know if color matching is all that important because it actually looks nice. Maybe with time and aging it will look different. Sometimes the differences just add interest to it all anyway.?


I like contrast on a house!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Houdini in "da house" for the first time. Right now, he's under "da house"


Looks great! I just love this little tort!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's a grey but warm day here - fine for me while I collect more stuff to go to the tip next week.

We've had more brilliant news for my family - another nephew and his wife are expecting their first baby next March! So that's 2 new additions on the way for 2022! They must have all been bored during lockdown 
This one will be a lot nearer so I'll get to see him/her more often - I'll probably be on the baby sitting rota.

It's wonderful to have something good to look forward to after the last couple of years.

Hope you're all enjoying Friday.
Monday is the summer bank holiday in the UK so many people will be having a long weekend and probably filling up the roads as they head off for a last mini break before the schools go back next week. My life is one long weekend now so I'll not be getting stuck in any traffic jams. 

TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> It’s weird.
> I have the same kinda problem…
> Sally has a huge house,shed,and travel box and yet she crams herself into smaller places or underneath things.
> All squished in???
> WTH?….?
> It’s like they want to be under stuff to feel safer?
> Give them a tall, wide place to relax WITH A DOOR ON IT…. And they’re like…NOPE!
> ?



Yes, i do believe torts feel safer and more secure when they squeeze into their hide. Easier to protect themselves from any predator when sitting in a tight space.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think Bev, @TurtzInMyYard , would be a nice addition to our little group. Let's see if she figures out the 'alert' system!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Yvonne G said:


> I think Bev, @TurtzInMyYard , would be a nice addition to our little group. Let's see if she figures out the 'alert' system!


Just checkin' in. I think I have been 'alerted'. ?


----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Just checkin' in. I think I have been 'alerted'. ?


Hello. Didn't take you long.?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Cathie G said:


> Hello. Didn't take yo





Cathie G said:


> Hello. Didn't take you long.?


So...I'm intrigued by the name of this little group. Sounds just like my cuppa. I've been in a cold dark room before. This sounds interesting........?


----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> So...I'm intrigued by the name of this little group. Sounds just like my cuppa. I've been in a cold dark room before. This sounds interesting........?


I'll let a member that's been here longer explain the name of it. They do it so well. But I will say this. It's a bunch of people from different parts of the world that chat about anything they feel like chatting about. ? so welcome welcome ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I like contrast on a house!


Me too. I thought when I picked the new roofing tiles for our home I made a big booboo. I picked sapphire blue because I couldn't take my eyes off of it hanging on the wall at the building supply store. And then I thought oh no! What was I thinking! it will stand out like a neon sign! but it didn't and mellowed over time. Now I'm glad that was my color choice. It suits the house.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TurtzInMyYard said:


> So...I'm intrigued by the name of this little group. Sounds just like my cuppa. I've been in a cold dark room before. This sounds interesting........?



You haven’t been in a cool dark room like this one before trust me. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Darn….another hot n sticky start to our day. Just too yucky to garden much or even kayak. It’s 80% humidity out….and has been in that range for the past three weeks. Banana trees are loving it and our figs are ripening.

Ive finished up a few little wooden crafty items, you all have seen some of these “in progress”.

Natural Edge Bowl



Mini Bee House



Thatched Roof Bee BnB



Bowl of Figs from our Trees


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Saturday all! Today, I am trying to get my truck detailed… by me!!! I’m saving the money I would spend on That to buy new decor and bedding for the living quarters in horse trailer. I’m also putting a conversion kit on the manual jack to make it electric.. I’m getting past the point for all the manual labor that I can avoid ?…. It’s still really hot now, but cooler weather will be here before you know it and Ready and I are going to spend some quality time on the trails!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Happy Saturday all! Today, I am trying to get my truck detailed… by me!!! I’m saving the money I would spend on That to buy new decor and bedding for the living quarters in horse trailer. I’m also putting a conversion kit on the manual jack to make it electric.. I’m getting past the point for all the manual labor that I can avoid ?…. It’s still really hot now, but cooler weather will be here before you know it and Ready and I are going to spend some quality time on the trails!


Saving money to upscale the trailer! I know more than a few people like that! Here's to living life your way!!!!!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Hi All....happy Saturday, unless it's Sunday. I don't have much need to entertain days, dates or times anymore. Because of this unexpected enchantment...every day is a happy one. 

It's funny...before I retired, there was SO much I wanted to do, but my career kept me from it. At times, I would daydream about all the things I wished I could do. Now, I can't think of a thing, and what's more -- I don't even want to!

I LOVE being able to sleep the whole night through, wake up when I WANT to instead of when I HAVE to. I am blessed to be -- foot loose and fancy free.

Enjoy your Saturday, I'm off to bake bread...


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You haven’t been in a cool dark room like this one before trust me. ?


----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Hi All....happy Saturday, unless it's Sunday. I don't have much need to entertain days, dates or times anymore. Because of this unexpected enchantment...every day is a happy one.
> 
> It's funny...before I retired, there was SO much I wanted to do, but my career kept me from it. At times, I would daydream about all the things I wished I could do. Now, I can't think of a thing, and what's more -- I don't even want to!
> 
> I LOVE being able to sleep the whole night through, wake up when I WANT to instead of when I HAVE to. I am blessed to be -- foot loose and fancy free.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday, I'm off to bake bread...


I'm glad you're actually enjoying retirement cause baking bread is a lovely pursuit. I'm going to try crab apple jelly this year because I have to at least save a part of the crazy crop I got this year. The limbs are hanging to the ground and full. That sounds like a perfect match. Fresh bread toasted with some nut butter and jelly. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Hi All....happy Saturday, unless it's Sunday. I don't have much need to entertain days, dates or times anymore. Because of this unexpected enchantment...every day is a happy one.
> 
> It's funny...before I retired, there was SO much I wanted to do, but my career kept me from it. At times, I would daydream about all the things I wished I could do. Now, I can't think of a thing, and what's more -- I don't even want to!
> 
> I LOVE being able to sleep the whole night through, wake up when I WANT to instead of when I HAVE to. I am blessed to be -- foot loose and fancy free.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday, I'm off to bake bread...



When should we show up?
I mean…. What time is the serving?
????


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Cathie G said:


> I'm glad you're actually enjoying retirement cause baking bread is a lovely pursuit. I'm going to try crab apple jelly this year because I have to at least save a part of the crazy crop I got this year. The limbs are hanging to the ground and full. That sounds like a perfect match. Fresh bread toasted with some nut butter and jelly. ?


Now, we're talkin'. Crabapples are a nostalgic food for me. My grandmother had a tree and made jelly from it. She would be in the mood to bake a cake and she would spread that Crabapple jelly for frosting. Sometimes, she used muscasdine jelly. It was DELICIOUS!

Yes, bread making is rather fun, even when it flops...?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chefdenoel10 said:


> When should we show up?
> I mean…. What time is the serving?
> ????


I had a sudden desire to go watch turz instead, so no bread....lol


----------



## EllieMay

TurtzInMyYard said:


> So...I'm intrigued by the name of this little group. Sounds just like my cuppa. I've been in a cold dark room before. This sounds interesting........?


Hello and welcome BTW! we Are a close group of international friends in this thread.. I’ve been here 3 years and I’m one of the newer residents! I live in Texas with a my own private zoo and a wild people family of 5.. it’s nice to meetcha!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Hello and welcome BTW! we Are a close group of international friends in this thread.. I’ve been here 3 years and I’m one of the newer residents! I live in Texas with a my own private zoo and a wild people family of 5.. it’s nice to meetcha!



Oooo!!!! 
I’ve never been called “international “
Before? I kinda like it!!
Makes me feel French??????

(and believe you me…. I’ve been called LOTS of things in the past..)?


----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Now, we're talkin'. Crabapples are a nostalgic food for me. My grandmother had a tree and made jelly from it. She would be in the mood to bake a cake and she would spread that Crabapple jelly for frosting. Sometimes, she used muscasdine jelly. It was DELICIOUS!
> 
> Yes, bread making is rather fun, even when it flops...?


When I planted the tree I had no idea what I'd gotten myself into. It was just a little tiny thing. I was thinking it was an ornamental Crab apple tree but noooo.... it's a real crab apple tree. And I can almost taste the jelly it will make. Sweet and sour at the same time and probably better than a regular apple. You don't have to use pectin because they have enough themselves. I can't wait. And I've seen a stir fry recipe with apples too ? you can use the flops for pizza dough??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hello and welcome BTW! we Are a close group of international friends in this thread.. I’ve been here 3 years and I’m one of the newer residents! I live in Texas with a my own private zoo and a wild people family of 5.. it’s nice to meetcha!


Hay I didn't know you and I were close in age. I'm only 3 too ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Hay I didn't know you and I were close in age. I'm only 3 too ?


So's Chef. That's so cool ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> So's Chef. That's so cool ??



Me???… no … not me??
I’ve been here since….?
Titanic sank!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Finally, a bit cooler, but still very humid. It’s probably “cooler” because it’s also overcast. Later this week we will get a ton of rain s Hurricane Ida passes through here. Hope folks in the direct hit zone are ok!

Water change day in our aquariums. Did 30% water change this morning in both tanks. ?


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Finally, a bit cooler, but still very humid. It’s probably “cooler” because it’s also overcast. Later this week we will get a ton of rain s Hurricane Ida passes through here. Hope folks in the direct hit zone are ok!
> 
> Water change day in our aquariums. Did 30% water change this morning in both tanks. ?


Not to be outdone, I put on clean sheets on our bed, 100% clean!! It is humid & hot in OK. I'm watching Houdini patrol the pen, looking for footholds right now. He has been taking naps in the afternoon.

Y'all in the path of the hurricane stay safe & stocked for power outages!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> Not to be outdone, I put on clean sheets on our bed, 100% clean!! It is humid & hot in OK. I'm watching Houdini patrol the pen, looking for footholds right now. He has been taking naps in the afternoon.
> 
> Y'all in the path of the hurricane stay safe & stocked for power outages!!


You could always spray Pam on spots and watch the fun!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> You could always spray Pam on spots and watch the fun!


I'll do that when the wood ages & is not so slick. Right now, it's slick like pool liner.


----------



## TriciaStringer

I’m sitting outside enjoying some cooler weather and lots of wind brought to us by Ida. We made sure the generator was working and weighed down the kids trampoline. I hope it survives. We are in the direct path of the eye. I locked up the torts except our big guy. He is stubbornly grazing. He is enjoying the cooler weather too. The chickens and turkeys are locked up. The geese and ducks are out enjoying the rain. We are praying this hurricane weakens and doesn’t do too much damage. We are surrounded by large trees. It’s funny, we never prepped or anything when we were children. This is really the first hurricane we have ever been concerned about.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I really hate to ask this buuuuttt….
> Could someone send me the link on
> “ how to make Toms outdoor night box?
> 4’ x 4’ or any of them?
> I had a huge hurricane here in NJ yesterday and it completely flooded my torts shed.
> It’s ruined..
> I was trying to remember how he built them from scratch.
> There were step by step blue prints for them but every time I look for it either the pictures are removed or it shows me something else?
> Thank you SOOOOOOO MUCH in advance!
> ?????
> 
> And yes… we had water in the basement and EVEN THE ATTIC this time!
> It leaked onto one of my ceiling tiles in the bedroom.. ??
> But hey, we survived.
> Nothing like poor Tennessee or California or any of the other places that have had such WORSE problems…
> My heart goes out to you ALL!
> If you can live through those things…
> You can do anything in my book.
> Wishing you all safe and healthy days ahead….
> ??








Single Tortoise Night Box


I like my larger tortoises to live outside full time. My climate permits this year round with a little help. For people who live where it snows all winter, this type of box is still good for warmer weather, getting them out earlier in Spring, and keeping them out a bit later into fall. You'll...




tortoiseforum.org





try this one


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> I’m sitting outside enjoying some cooler weather and lots of wind brought to us by Ida. We made sure the generator was working and weighed down the kids trampoline. I hope it survives. We are in the direct path of the eye. I locked up the torts except our big guy. He is stubbornly grazing. He is enjoying the cooler weather too. The chickens and turkeys are locked up. The geese and ducks are out enjoying the rain. We are praying this hurricane weakens and doesn’t do too much damage. We are surrounded by large trees. It’s funny, we never prepped or anything when we were children. This is really the first hurricane we have ever been concerned about.


I'll be thinking and praying for you ? and have been. I once read that it's a scientific fact that the flap of the wings of a butterfly can turn a hurricane. I hope it weakens also.?


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> I’m sitting outside enjoying some cooler weather and lots of wind brought to us by Ida. We made sure the generator was working and weighed down the kids trampoline. I hope it survives. We are in the direct path of the eye. I locked up the torts except our big guy. He is stubbornly grazing. He is enjoying the cooler weather too. The chickens and turkeys are locked up. The geese and ducks are out enjoying the rain. We are praying this hurricane weakens and doesn’t do too much damage. We are surrounded by large trees. It’s funny, we never prepped or anything when we were children. This is really the first hurricane we have ever been concerned about.


So how are things now? I was thinking about y’all earlier..


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Finally, a bit cooler, but still very humid. It’s probably “cooler” because it’s also overcast. Later this week we will get a ton of rain s Hurricane Ida passes through here. Hope folks in the direct hit zone are ok!
> 
> Water change day in our aquariums. Did 30% water change this morning in both tanks. ?


I've been thinking about Bea ( Moozillion ) she's in New Orleans and I really hope she and her family are all safe. 
Hoping everyone that is, or will be, affected stays safe.


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> I’m sitting outside enjoying some cooler weather and lots of wind brought to us by Ida. We made sure the generator was working and weighed down the kids trampoline. I hope it survives. We are in the direct path of the eye. I locked up the torts except our big guy. He is stubbornly grazing. He is enjoying the cooler weather too. The chickens and turkeys are locked up. The geese and ducks are out enjoying the rain. We are praying this hurricane weakens and doesn’t do too much damage. We are surrounded by large trees. It’s funny, we never prepped or anything when we were children. This is really the first hurricane we have ever been concerned about.


I would be terrified of having anything like that heading my way - just strong winds make me anxious.
Stay safe and I hope your big tort will be OK in the thick of it


----------



## Lyn W

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Hi All....happy Saturday, unless it's Sunday. I don't have much need to entertain days, dates or times anymore. Because of this unexpected enchantment...every day is a happy one.
> 
> It's funny...before I retired, there was SO much I wanted to do, but my career kept me from it. At times, I would daydream about all the things I wished I could do. Now, I can't think of a thing, and what's more -- I don't even want to!
> 
> I LOVE being able to sleep the whole night through, wake up when I WANT to instead of when I HAVE to. I am blessed to be -- foot loose and fancy free.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday, I'm off to bake bread...


Hi and welcome 
I'm one of the regular UK visitors and been here since the beginning of this thread back in 2015!
I know what you mean about retirement - I took the plunge last year and really loving doing what I want, when I want. Only have my tort making any demands on my time but that's OK.
Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all; it's a grey but dry day here today.
I've not been up to anything special - just chores. 
It's a bank holiday today in the UK so a day off work for many.
We've been given an extra holiday next June for the Queen's Platinum Jubilee, (70 years!) but because our schools are already on half term holiday then, they can take it when they want, so many are adding it on to this summer holiday. 
Anyway hope you all have a good Monday and TTFN.


----------



## Maro2Bear

wow, Ida sure hit the coast with some massive winds and a ton of ???. Such devastation. Fingers crossed for minimal deaths. We are expecting upwards of 6 inches of rain from Ida. Roughly a 24 hour event later this week.

I think I have some some competition in the wood shop. Wifey finished up a Christmas ornament today - next is painting & decoration.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> wow, Ida sure hit the coast with some massive winds and a ton of ???. Such devastation. Fingers crossed for minimal deaths. We are expecting upwards of 6 inches of rain from Ida. Roughly a 24 hour event later this week.
> 
> I think I have some some competition in the wood shop. Wifey finished up a Christmas ornament today - next is painting & decoration.
> 
> View attachment 331995


You definitely have some compitition. That's beautiful work!?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've been thinking about Bea ( Moozillion ) she's in New Orleans and I really hope she and her family are all safe.
> Hoping everyone that is, or will be, affected stays safe.


I forgot that our Bea lives there too but it looks like most of the new levys held up around New Orleans. Many of the stories on the news this morning tell the devastation but also some areas aren't real bad and people made it through it safely. Plus even though Ida is a tropical storm now she can still cause a lot of trouble with rain but at least she has downgraded. The loss of power is one of the biggest problems along with flooding. They're updating on the news right now.?


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> wow, Ida sure hit the coast with some massive winds and a ton of ???. Such devastation. Fingers crossed for minimal deaths. We are expecting upwards of 6 inches of rain from Ida. Roughly a 24 hour event later this week.
> 
> I think I have some some competition in the wood shop. Wifey finished up a Christmas ornament today - next is painting & decoration.
> 
> View attachment 331995


Will you be kyaking out your front street? Sorry about the weather. You & your wife are extremely talented. That is gorgeous woodworking from both of you!! Stay dry!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> wow, Ida sure hit the coast with some massive winds and a ton of ???. Such devastation. Fingers crossed for minimal deaths. We are expecting upwards of 6 inches of rain from Ida. Roughly a 24 hour event later this week.
> 
> I think I have some some competition in the wood shop. Wifey finished up a Christmas ornament today - next is painting & decoration.
> 
> View attachment 331995


You definitely have competition! Love it!!

I think a tree decorated with unfinished ornaments would be gorgeous… very rustic and traditional . Popcorn strings for garland.. 
mall naturale…


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Will you be kyaking out your front street? Sorry about the weather. You & your wife are extremely talented. That is gorgeous woodworking from both of you!! Stay dry!!



Luckily, we are far enough away from any major or minor bodies of water. We’ll still have a pretty soggy back garden. 

Yes, wifey is good at coming up with ideas & turning those into something.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> wow, Ida sure hit the coast with some massive winds and a ton of ???. Such devastation. Fingers crossed for minimal deaths. We are expecting upwards of 6 inches of rain from Ida. Roughly a 24 hour event later this week.
> 
> I think I have some some competition in the wood shop. Wifey finished up a Christmas ornament today - next is painting & decoration.
> 
> View attachment 331995


Just let her win bro! Happy wifey happy lifey lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meanwhile at Maro2Bears house


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Luckily, we are far enough away from any major or minor bodies of water. We’ll still have a pretty soggy back garden.
> 
> Yes, wifey is good at coming up with ideas & turning those into something.


She actually has a good teacher. And she is excelling. They say only the southern part of Ohio will get the remnants of Ida but we usually feel at least some of it where I live. And it's kind of a wetlands area and prone to flooding. We'll see.?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Lyn W said:


> Hi and welcome
> I'm one of the regular UK visitors and been here since the beginning of this thread back in 2015!
> I know what you mean about retirement - I took the plunge last year and really loving doing what I want, when I want. Only have my tort making any demands on my time but that's OK.
> Looking forward to getting to know you.


Lyn, retirement just happened to coincide with that thrilling adventure of menopause. It was a double whammy. To go from 5 million lights years a second-- to DEAD ---FLAT---CALM was an adjustment, for which I was ill prepared.

The loss of weight gain inhibiting hormones and becoming a couch potato, coupled with binging "Game of Thrones" for all 8 seasons, was a bit of a shocker. I put on 20 lbs. the first year! But, on the other hand, I've EARNED it, plus every silver thread on ,my head....lol Cheers!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

EllieMay said:


> Hello and welcome BTW! we Are a close group of international friends in this thread.. I’ve been here 3 years and I’m one of the newer residents! I live in Texas with a my own private zoo and a wild people family of 5.. it’s nice to meetcha!


Why thank you, Miss Clampett, is it? How wonderful you introduced yourself! Private zoo and wild people...kinda soundin' just a bit on the kinky there... ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, a cool, overcast morning that enabled me to get out for some early morning kayaking. It’s been soooo hot & humid, just kept me more trapped at home than normal. 

Got out on the Patuxent River that runs near our house. Much of this water gets dammed up & provides fresh drinking water for the greater Washington DC metro area.

Check out that last picture of my trophy find!

Some snaps.


----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Why thank you, Miss Clampett, is it? How wonderful you introduced yourself! Private zoo and wild people...kinda soundin' just a bit on the kinky there... ?


Get used to it ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spotted a beaver too! Not a good pix. ?‍?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Spotted a beaver too! Not a good pix. ?‍?
> 
> View attachment 332063


He looks purple!!! ???

I had a beaver swim under the dock where I was fishing ( about 25 + yrs ago) and slap his tail.. I had a little chihuahua mix dog in my lap that it scared so bad it jumped in the water… Pencil legged dogs can’t swim!!! I had to scoop it out as it steadily sank and that damn beaver had turned around and was headed straight for it.. I wonder that it wasn’t a planned attack!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Spotted a beaver too! Not a good pix. ?‍?
> 
> View attachment 332063


Linda needs to get on here with a true introduction to the CDR or Carol M??


----------



## Cathie G

I started my Crab Apple jelly project today ? I have 9 cups of juice ready to turn into jelly. I was going to use pint jars but can't find a water bath method or recipe that recommends that so I guess I'll buy some suitable jars tomorrow.and get er done. That durn tree has been dropping sooo many apples I'm about to scalp it even though it's the wrong time of year. The birds and butterflies are enjoying it even though I've had to clean up a zillion apples so far. They still have more than they need. And me too. I'll probably do another 9 cups of juice and then give up on it.


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Cathie G said:


> Get used to it ?


I am...didn't you see how quickly I recognized it?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, a cool, overcast morning that enabled me to get out for some early morning kayaking. It’s been soooo hot & humid, just kept me more trapped at home than normal.
> 
> Got out on the Patuxent River that runs near our house. Much of this water gets dammed up & provides fresh drinking water for the greater Washington DC metro area.
> 
> Check out that last picture of my trophy find!
> 
> Some snaps.
> 
> View attachment 332056
> 
> View attachment 332057
> 
> View attachment 332058


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

How long ago did you hit that deer? Deer have the right of way in water ya know. Just how fast were you going when you hit him????

Makes a lovely hood ornament though....


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all on this first day of (meteorological) Autumn! We're having another cloudy day but we've not seen any rain for almost 2 weeks so able to get things done outside. The sun loving Brits are moaning about what a dreadful summer it's been but for me it's been perfect -not too wet or dry and not too hot. 

I had a visit from a hedgehog last night - my wildlife camera picked him up in the early hours. I don't know if it's the same one that's been dropping in now and again since last autumn, but I'll put some food out for him tonight and hopefully he'll be back to fatten up for winter - maybe he'll move into the house I set up for him this year(?).

Anyway, I hope you all have a good Weds and I'll see you later.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all on this first day of (meteorological) Autumn! We're having another cloudy day but we've not seen any rain for almost 2 weeks so able to get things done outside. The sun loving Brits are moaning about what a dreadful summer it's been but for me it's been perfect -not too wet or dry and not too hot.
> 
> I had a visit from a hedgehog last night - my wildlife camera picked him up in the early hours. I don't know if it's the same one that's been dropping in now and again since last autumn, but I'll put some food out for him tonight and hopefully he'll be back to fatten up for winter - maybe he'll move into the house I set up for him this year(?).
> 
> Anyway, I hope you all have a good Weds and I'll see you later.


Enjoy your day Lyn!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Wednesday!! Another hot day on the horizon here… still laying around having coffee but I’ve got to get my butt in gear!! i May need some help lifting the dead weight off me before I can get going though!! Lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

TurtzInMyYard said:


> How long ago did you hit that deer? Deer have the right of way in water ya know. Just how fast were you going when you hit him????
> 
> Makes a lovely hood ornament though....



I do paddle fast, but not that fast. ? it’s a nice rack, might hang it back on the shed. I don’t think this one is “the most famous reindeer of all.”


----------



## Maro2Bear

Crack, bang, boom. Awakened at 0400 by a massive thunderstorm with crazy lightening! A ton of rain. ??. Much more rain later today & we are honkering down.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Crack, bang, boom. Awakened at 0400 by a massive thunderstorm with crazy lightening! A ton of rain. ??. Much more rain later today & we are honkering down.


No thunderstorm here, but was awakened by the same crack, bang, boom as you - Dove Season!


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang! I wish our official welcomer to the Cold Dark Room would come on and give our newest member the official welcome.

@TurtzInMyYard - we have jelly fish for light, a one armed pirate to take your drink order, and many, many other things here in the CDR to be aware of. Glad to see you here!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep, it’s raining, just not here right now. On it’s way for round two.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, it’s raining, just not here right now. On it’s way for round two.
> 
> View attachment 332092


Stay dry!! Stay safe!! Keep on woodworking!!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I wish our official welcomer to the Cold Dark Room would come on and give our newest member the official welcome.
> 
> @TurtzInMyYard - we have jelly fish for light, a one armed pirate to take your drink order, and many, many other things here in the CDR to be aware of. Glad to see you here!


*"A pirate? As in Arrrrr...rrr..?" One thing always leads to another with those guys; first it's a leg, then it's an eye and then **they eat the parrot!
.....but hey, I'll have a bourbon and make it a double...

*( a line in a movie, spoken by a female actress being chased by pirates, what is the name of the movie and who said the line? 

**( a reference to a scene if a western movie in which a pirate finds himself sailing on lands occupied by indians, specifically a vicious Comanche named Blue Duck. What is the name of this movie, who ate the parrot and what is the actor's name, and the name of the character he played?

Oh, and BARTENDER -- keep 'em comin'......


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Jan A said:


> Stay dry!! Stay safe!! Keep on woodworking!!


Woodworker, ay? So, what does a woodworker do while it's raining, or do you have a climate control shop? I find myself living in a far more humid environment than what I am accustomed to. The Florida state line is 20 minutes from my house. It's such a different learning curve. I have had to change my way of living. There are just days you DON'T attempt to make certain goodies from the kitchen because of the humidity level.

I would assume it's a trick to keep the humidity level in a wood shop "controlled"? Depending on where you live?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I wish our official welcomer to the Cold Dark Room would come on and give our newest member the official welcome.
> 
> @TurtzInMyYard - we have jelly fish for light, a one armed pirate to take your drink order, and many, many other things here in the CDR to be aware of. Glad to see you here!


That's what I was hoping. She does it so well ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Woodworker, ay? So, what does a woodworker do while it's raining, or do you have a climate control shop? I find myself living in a far more humid environment than what I am accustomed to. The Florida state line is 20 minutes from my house. It's such a different learning curve. I have had to change my way of living. There are just days you DON'T attempt to make certain goodies from the kitchen because of the humidity level.
> 
> I would assume it's a trick to keep the humidity level in a wood shop "controlled"? Depending on where you live?



Nagh, nothing really to control as long as the A/C is on. Right now it’s 81% humidity outside while the remnants of Ida drench us. Inside, humidity is 60%.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And now we have a tornado watch to be on the lookout for…


----------



## Cathie G

It took me several stores to find my half pint jars because there's a shortage around here on new canning jars. It's hard to even find the lids. So I'm too tired to can today. My juice should be ok because it's been refrigerated in an ice mountain water bottle and it was made with ice mountain water. I also heard some interesting news about other people's fruit trees around here. They are so loaded with fruit this year that one person I spoke with had to cut down two peach trees. They couldn't withstand the weight of all the fruit and fell apart. That's about what's happening to my crab apple tree. It isn't falling apart but the limbs are hanging to the ground. I've called a couple of tree trimmers but they're so busy I've not gotten a call back yet. I may have to trim it myself but I hate to do that with out the proper knowledge of how to salvage it the best way. The birds and butterflies are hanging around though. They don't mind all the excess ?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, nothing really to control as long as the A/C is on. Right now it’s 81% humidity outside while the remnants of Ida drench us. Inside, humidity is 60%.


I control very little in my world, and I think I like it better that way. Keeps me sharp! I have watched many woodworking shows on TV. I am just FASCINATED with the precision tools in the technology of woodworking. Those tools make the job so much quicker. However, I have a special appreciation for the works resulting from little to no tools. All of it is functional and all of it is art, but there is just something supernaturally amazing about works done by skilled hands. 

I think of the famous sculptor, MichelAngelo. How can any human produce such fine, precise detail in the 15th century? Today, reproducing an exact replica of his greatest work, DAVID, would be a cinch. Computer technology makes that possible. 

Pride in workmanship, sadly is coming to a close for most of the world. Everything is massed produced, made out of cheap materials and even cheaper labor. 

I forgot the name of the show, but that guy was SO very gifted. He did use some modern technology, as I remember, but I think it was for the most part, pretty minimal.

Enjoy -- wood working on a rainy day sounds perfect.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I wish our official welcomer to the Cold Dark Room would come on and give our newest member the official welcome.
> 
> @TurtzInMyYard - we have jelly fish for light, a one armed pirate to take your drink order, and many, many other things here in the CDR to be aware of. Glad to see you here!


SEE!!!! I am not the only wild kinky woman around!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> And now we have a tornado watch to be on the lookout for…
> 
> View attachment 332108


I hope it swerves to the left and misses you!!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Yvonne G said:


> Will a ragged stranger come stumbling through the door only to collapse in the corner?
> 
> (What the heck good is Google if Adam's not playing by the rules?)


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Enters Bev...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes….not too far away from us. Ok, maybe 20 miles….but still…


----------



## Cathie G

Yea I was wondering where he's off to this time.??he needs to visit his chatty room.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes….not too far away from us. Ok, maybe 20 miles….but still…
> 
> View attachment 332113


I'm glad it missed you. Even after going through 4 hurricanes in the span of about 6 months a few years ago I'm still more afraid of tornadoes. That probably isn't logical but it's how I feel about them. They are so unpredictable.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It took me several stores to find my half pint jars because there's a shortage around here on new canning jars. It's hard to even find the lids. So I'm too tired to can today. My juice should be ok because it's been refrigerated in an ice mountain water bottle and it was made with ice mountain water. I also heard some interesting news about other people's fruit trees around here. They are so loaded with fruit this year that one person I spoke with had to cut down two peach trees. They couldn't withstand the weight of all the fruit and fell apart. That's about what's happening to my crab apple tree. It isn't falling apart but the limbs are hanging to the ground. I've called a couple of tree trimmers but they're so busy I've not gotten a call back yet. I may have to trim it myself but I hate to do that with out the proper knowledge of how to salvage it the best way. The birds and butterflies are hanging around though. They don't mind all the excess ?


Do you have any zoos near you that could use any unused fruit for their animals?
Many people over here are having trouble with their trees this year. They seem to be dying. It's been said that the extremely cold and icy start to the year, followed by prolonged rain for weeks on end, and then a very dry April/May has upset them this year.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! I wish our official welcomer to the Cold Dark Room would come on and give our newest member the official welcome.
> 
> @TurtzInMyYard - we have jelly fish for light, a one armed pirate to take your drink order, and many, many other things here in the CDR to be aware of. Glad to see you here!


Linda's probably still in France, if I can find the usual welcome she gives I'll copy and paste it.


----------



## Lyn W

Found it! This is the welcome Linda (aka JoesMum) from Kent UK gives to new visitors to the CDR. She is on holiday at the moment but I'm sure she won't mind me using it to welcome @TurtzInMyYard on her behalf.



> We’re an international bunch of idiots /friends here who sometimes talk tortoise and fairly regularly talk puns and nonsense.
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and the one-legged pirate will be along shortly to bring you your beverage of choice. The big armadillo is called Montgomery and is a very obliging coffee table, especially if you dust him or tickle him under the chin.
> 
> It’s rather gloomy in here, but the flying jellyfish glow a little brighter when you polish them. The blueberry ones seem to be glowing brightest at the moment.
> 
> Watch your step; it’s easy to stub your toe on the hedgehogs in the gloom. The wool spider, if she exists, seems to be in a better mood since we locked the leprechaun in a jellyfish tank. The snow leopard is very friendly and eats carrots



(You don't have to be mad to post here but it helps).


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to say Nos Da, enjoy the rest of your Weds.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, nothing really to control as long as the A/C is on. Right now it’s 81% humidity outside while the remnants of Ida drench us. Inside, humidity is 60%.


Yep 40 to 60% is me and my tort's best humidity. I'm totally comfortable and the temperature is 79°f and the humidity is 60% inside. I've got the oven on so the humidity will probably go down and the temperature up but usually I'll still be totally comfortable unless the humidity goes sky high. Then I'll be sweating if it's 77%f and hot as heck.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Do you have any zoos near you that could use any unused fruit for their animals?
> Many people over here are having trouble with their trees this year. They seem to be dying. It's been said that the extremely cold and icy start to the year, followed by prolonged rain for weeks on end, and then a very dry April/May has upset them this year.


I wish. A lot of it I've had to throw away... and a lot of it rather than to throw away I put it in a big pile behind our garage hoping the squirrels, ground hogs, and other critters would get it. And there's still a ton to go that hasn't fallen yet. I'm trying to can jelly for the first time in forty years That's weird that your people are having a problem with their trees also. We are having a too much fruit problem here in my area. So much so that it's killing trees.


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Hmmm....a welcome of warning. Enticing!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes….not too far away from us. Ok, maybe 20 miles….but still…
> 
> View attachment 332113


Wow. It reminds me of going thru hurricane, Michael. So much damage. We lost our boat we had slipped in Panama City Marina in FL. All just gone. We had a huge oak in our yard (in Alabama) that VERY fortunately fell in the direction opposite of our house. I actually got footage of the ground coming up and it going over. 

But, as long as we come out alive...we can re-build.


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

TurtzInMyYard said:


> *"A pirate? As in Arrrrr...rrr..?" One thing always leads to another with those guys; first it's a leg, then it's an eye and then **they eat the parrot!
> .....but hey, I'll have a bourbon and make it a double...
> 
> *( a line in a movie, spoken by a female actress being chased by pirates, what is the name of the movie and who said the line?
> 
> **( a reference to a scene if a western movie in which a pirate finds himself sailing on lands occupied by indians, specifically a vicious Comanche named Blue Duck. What is the name of this movie, who ate the parrot and what is the actor's name, and the name of the character he played?
> 
> Oh, and BARTENDER -- keep 'em comin'......


OK...no one answered the movie trivia questions. Perhaps it's not your thing. That's ok. I will answer for you. The first answer is...from the movie, Six Days and Seven Nights starring Harrison Ford and Anne Heche.

The answer to the second question is from the Lonesome Dove series, specifically, Dead Man's Walk, starring F. Murray Abraham who played the character of Caleb Cobb, a pirate, who was leading the Great Santa Fe expedition, I think it was. He and his commrades made stew out of his parrot.

I never did get that drink...


----------



## EllieMay

Ha ha!! I thought I knew the answer to the first one but I didn’t want to cheat and google nor did I want to be wrong ?

I didn’t have a clue on the second.. dont remember a pirate at all.. 

I actually love that you threw some trivia out! i think everyone is just a little pre-occupied but don’t let that deter you! Sometimes it’s so busy in here that you can’t catch up in one sitting.. hard to believe, I know ?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

EllieMay said:


> Ha ha!! I thought I knew the answer to the first one but I didn’t want to cheat and google nor did I want to be wrong ?
> 
> I didn’t have a clue on the second.. dont remember a pirate at all..
> 
> I actually love that you threw some trivia out! i think everyone is just a little pre-occupied but don’t let that deter you! Sometimes it’s so busy in here that you can’t catch up in one sitting.. hard to believe, I know ?


It's all good. I'm new here, just 'testing' the waters to see 'who' bites and how hard. Good on ya that you got the first one. 

Unless you like westerns, you probably wouldn't know the answers to the second movie question. Larry McMurtry's first book of the series was Lonesome Dove, and was a series in itself...like a long movie. In addition, and in no particular order, followed, Return to Lonesome Dove, Comanche Moon, Dead Man's Walk and Streets of Loredo. I might have named them in order, but I believe it was the last movie that starred James Garner as Woodrow Call and Sissy Spacek as Laurie.

I was not a particular fan of westerns, until my father introduced me to this series. If you haven't seen them, truly, your are missing some great content.


----------



## EllieMay

TurtzInMyYard said:


> It's all good. I'm new here, just 'testing' the waters to see 'who' bites and how hard. Good on ya that you got the first one.
> 
> Unless you like westerns, you probably wouldn't know the answers to the second movie question. Larry McMurtry's first book of the series was Lonesome Dove, and was a series in itself...like a long movie. In addition, and in no particular order, followed, Return to Lonesome Dove, Comanche Moon, Dead Man's Walk and Streets of Loredo. I might have named them in order, but I believe it was the last movie that starred James Garner as Woodrow Call and Sissy Spacek as Laurie.
> 
> I was not a particular fan of westerns, until my father introduced me to this series. If you haven't seen them, truly, your are missing some great content.


I love westerns and I love Sissy Spacek.. I had a binge a few weekends back and watched the Young Riders again and the Pale Rider with Clint eastwood..


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> I love westerns and I love Sissy Spacek.. I had a binge a few weekends back and watched the Young Riders again and the Pale Rider with Clint eastwood..


I'm always up for Tombstone...."tell 'em I'm comin' & I'm bringing Hell with me." And, no I can never pass up Clint Eastwood either.


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I'm always up for Tombstone...."tell 'em I'm comin' & I'm bringing Hell with me." And, no I can never pass up Clint Eastwood either.


YESSS


----------



## EllieMay

@Maro2Bear 
Are y’all ok?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> @Maro2Bear
> Are y’all ok?


One of my grand daughters lives in Hillsborough, New Jersey. She said it was the worst weather she's ever seen. Her city is now essentially an island.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TurtzInMyYard said:


> It's all good. I'm new here, just 'testing' the waters to see 'who' bites and how hard. Good on ya that you got the first one.
> 
> Unless you like westerns, you probably wouldn't know the answers to the second movie question. Larry McMurtry's first book of the series was Lonesome Dove, and was a series in itself...like a long movie. In addition, and in no particular order, followed, Return to Lonesome Dove, Comanche Moon, Dead Man's Walk and Streets of Loredo. I might have named them in order, but I believe it was the last movie that starred James Garner as Woodrow Call and Sissy Spacek as Laurie.
> 
> I was not a particular fan of westerns, until my father introduced me to this series. If you haven't seen them, truly, your are missing some great content.



A long time ago, in a village far far away, I owned the complete set of Zane Gray stories. Not sure if I ever read one of them. A few years back I sold them on eBay and shipped them away.. Hi ho Silver.


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> @Maro2Bear
> Are y’all ok?



Yep, just a ton of rain. Thanks for reaching out. Plenty of damage nearby. And further up by @Chefdenoel10 ! Wicked weather.

Cool & sunny today.


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Maro2Bear said:


> A long time ago, in a village far far away, I owned the complete set of Zane Gray stories. Not sure if I ever read one of them. A few years back I sold them on eBay and shipped them away.. Hi ho Silver.


Zane Gray...I had to look him up. I have not heard that name before. Were you aware his first name is evidently "Pearl"?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Jan A said:


> I'm always up for Tombstone...."tell 'em I'm comin' & I'm bringing Hell with me." And, no I can never pass up Clint Eastwood either.


Jan, it is also one of my favorites. The script was just hilarious. There were MANY good lines in that movie. One that stands out for me is the scene where one of the cowboys is gunning for a fight and making reference to Doc says something on the order of...Doc's so drunk he's probably seein' double, to which Doc replies,

"I got two guns....one for each of ya". I laughed so hard and long over that one. Great western flick...

P.S. I should make that my tag line...lol


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> One of my grand daughters lives in Hillsborough, New Jersey. She said it was the worst weather she's ever seen. Her city is now essentially an island.


I saw some things on the news.. you don’t expect to see that kind of weather there… I’m glad she’s ok!


Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, just a ton of rain. Thanks for reaching out. Plenty of damage nearby. And further up by @Chefdenoel10 ! Wicked weather.
> 
> Cool & sunny today.


I’m glad y’all didn’t get a major hit!!! 
@Chefdenoel10 - Are you ok??


----------



## Jan A

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Jan, it is also one of my favorites. The script was just hilarious. There were MANY good lines in that movie. One that stands out for me is the scene where one of the cowboys is gunning for a fight and making reference to Doc says something on the order of...Doc's so drunk he's probably seein' double, to which Doc replies,
> 
> "I got two guns....one for each of ya". I laughed so hard and long over that one. Great western flick...
> 
> P.S. I should make that my tag line...lol


"I'm your Hucklebury" throws me into hysterics. Also the scene where Kilmer spins his little shot mug after Rango spins his gun.


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Jan A said:


> "I'm your Hucklebury" throws me into hysterics. Also the scene where Kilmer spins his little shot mug after Rango spins his gun.


Precisely what I mean. There was just great writing and directing. Excellent casting as well. There was only one thing about that movie that has always bugged me. For some reason, I did not like Kurt Russell in that role. He's an excellent actor, cute as the dickens, and I've enjoyed every single movie in which I've seen him. I just think he was ill-fitted to the role. He did a great job as always, but I would have preferred to see the likes of Sam Elliott as Wyatt Earp, and Kurt Russell in the role of Elliott played, but what do I know? LOL. Just a great movie.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And today it feels Autumnal. Bright sunshine, cool refreshing breeze. Low temps in the 50s overnight - just 63 now at noonish.

Some sunshine brings the Mexican Sunflowers


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Vivid rich color. Reminds me something of a zinnia.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Zane Gray...I had to look him up. I have not heard that name before. Were you aware his first name is evidently "Pearl"?



Now I do..

*Pearl Zane Grey* (January 31, 1872 – October 23, 1939) was an American author and dentist best known for his popular adventure novels and stories associated with the Western genre in literature and the arts; he idealized the American frontier. _Riders of the Purple Sage_ (1912) was his best-selling book.


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Maro2Bear said:


> Now I do..
> 
> *Pearl Zane Grey* (January 31, 1872 – October 23, 1939) was an American author and dentist best known for his popular adventure novels and stories associated with the Western genre in literature and the arts; he idealized the American frontier. _Riders of the Purple Sage_ (1912) was his best-selling book.


Growing up, westerns were not of interest to me. I do remember the old timers in my family were keen to watch them. I did enjoy the series, Bonanza. My father had a great friend of many years, since early school days. His name was Tisdale. For the last 60 years he has searched for, and collected old 8mm reels of movies starring the old cowboy actors, like Gabby Hayes. A bit before my memory started forming, I recall few of the actors from that era. But, I remember going with my parents to their house. Tisdale had acquired old seats from old movie houses and had them installed in one large room of their home. I think there were around three rows with four seats each. It was a cozy little theatre. They also acquired an old movie theatre popcorn maker and it sat in the same room. Every time we were invited over, as soon as you walked into the house, you could smell the popcorn. It was a really neat set up.

There is no telling how much his collection would be worth today. It was quite extensive. Dad called to let me know Tisdale has passed away a few weeks ago. He was the last living friend my dad had left. He and dad kept in touch around three times a year. He was always one of the happiest guys I'd ever been around. A fine gentleman.


----------



## Cathie G

I saw a bug today that I've never seen before. It was large and black with a white underbelly. It's wings were like the bug my praying mantis was eating that I captured by photo the other day. They are kind of clear. This bug is so big at first I thought it was the hummingbird. I tried to get a picture but it wouldn't show up because I was trying to take the picture facing the sun. I haven't been able to identify it on Google either. If it's a beetle of some kind it's the biggest I've ever seen.?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Did it look anything like this? I don't really know my bugs too well...but this is a Dobson Fly, I think.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I saw a bug today that I've never seen before. It was large and black with a white underbelly. It's wings were like the bug my praying mantis was eating that I captured by photo the other day. They are kind of clear. This bug is so big at first I thought it was the hummingbird. I tried to get a picture but it wouldn't show up because I was trying to take the picture facing the sun. I haven't been able to identify it on Google either. If it's a beetle of some kind it's the biggest I've ever seen.?



Sounds interesting……but you need to try harder to ID the thing!


----------



## Maro2Bear

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Did it look anything like this? I don't really know my bugs too well...but this is a Dobson Fly, I think.
> View attachment 332162
> View attachment 332162



Nagh, that’s a cicada. We’ve had them in the bazillions this year.

Dobson Fly has large pincers - https://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=24812


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, that’s a cicada. We’ve had them in the bazillions this ye





Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, that’s a cicada. We’ve had them in the bazillions this year.
> 
> Dobson Fly has large pincers - https://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=24812


Eeeewww-ahh. A flying bug with pincers -- are they 'functional' pincers?...lol -- I hope not


----------



## Maro2Bear

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Eeeewww-ahh. A flying bug with pincers -- are they 'functional' pincers?...lol -- I hope not



The males have the very impressive large mandibles, *but these are not meant to bite humans. *They are most likely used on other male dobsonflies, to pick them up and throw them off to the side when competing for a female's attention. Mandibles this large are seldom functional for anything else, and you can feel a strong poke when they try to bite but it seldom breaks the skin.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sounds interesting……but you need to try harder to ID the thing!


I've looked at cicadas, locusts, beetles and nothing so far. I need a picture. It's been here for a month or so because I've heard it move in the crab apple tree when I clean the hummingbird feeder. Also there's more than one because the praying mantis was eating one. It's very large.At least 2 inches. The only thing you can see pretty well in the picture is the wing


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Glad that most of you seem to have weathered the weather - just hoping that Chef is OK now as she's not posted today. 
The UK has high pressure stuck over it but while it's dry and warmish it's very cloudy. 
Lola's been out, but is missing the sun on his back in his basking spots so he doesn't settle for long. 
Nothing special to report here. I'm just going to set the wildlife camera up in the garden to see if the hedgehog pops in tonight and them I'm off to bed.
So I'll see you tomorrow. 
Take care and Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

In between bug watching I did manage to can 3 jars of Crab apple jelly. I think I'll start over with fresh juice now that I somewhat know what I'm doing ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nagh, that’s a cicada. We’ve had them in the bazillions this year.
> 
> Dobson Fly has large pincers - https://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=24812


I was thinking and looking at cicadas but the one that's close is smaller than the one I saw. It was a dog days cicada. The only way is to keep watching and hoping I can get a close up picture. I can't help thinking I must be about half nuts to get such a charge out of strange looking bugs.??


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I was thinking and looking at cicadas but the one that's close is smaller than the one I saw. It was a dog days cicada. The only way is to keep watching and hoping I can get a close up picture. I can't help thinking I must be about half nuts to get such a charge out of strange looking bugs.??


It's interesting, I love spotting unusual insects.
They are so often overlooked and not considered to be important, but many are vital pollinators and part of food chains for bigger animals.
I have a lot of overgrown brambles to clear but I'm worried I'll be killing a lot of caterpillars, so I've just contacted the butterfly/moth conservation organisation to see when the best time to do it will be. Hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and happy Friday!


----------



## Yvonne G

@TurtzInMyYard - Here's what I can remember about this Cold Dark Room Place:

At the start there were seven known corners, we're now up to 10.
Maybe there's an 11, maybe there's not.
Like if there's a ceiling , or a wool spider, or where the One-legged Pirate has gone, we may never know.

There's a wool spider (if she exists)

We have a snow leopard who only eats carrots.

There are several armadillos - be careful in the dark that you don't step on one

Montgomery and the leprechaun were here when CarolM joined in December. Lol. Montgomery is awesome. He brings us coffee and rusks and biscuits in the morning. But the Leprechaun has gone into cahoots with the one legged pirate and absconds with our cocktails in the evening. The two of them along with the meerkat and Moozillians ghost shrimp cause mayhem and plot the downfall and or try to put the blame on poor Jacques (Moozillian's mud turtle) for their nonsense.

I think the wool spider (if she exists) knits sweaters and things for us

So, I think you'll fit right in here with this crazy group of folks from all over the world.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, I forgot the jelly fish. If you rub or squish them they provide light in the dark corners.


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Yvonne G said:


> @TurtzInMyYard - Here's what I can remember about this Cold Dark Room Place:
> 
> At the start there were seven known corners, we're now up to 10.
> Maybe there's an 11, maybe there's not.
> Like if there's a ceiling , or a wool spider, or where the One-legged Pirate has gone, we may never know.
> 
> There's a wool spider (if she exists)
> 
> We have a snow leopard who only eats carrots.
> 
> There are several armadillos - be careful in the dark that you don't step on one
> 
> Montgomery and the leprechaun were here when CarolM joined in December. Lol. Montgomery is awesome. He brings us coffee and rusks and biscuits in the morning. But the Leprechaun has gone into cahoots with the one legged pirate and absconds with our cocktails in the evening. The two of them along with the meerkat and Moozillians ghost shrimp cause mayhem and plot the downfall and or try to put the blame on poor Jacques (Moozillian's mud turtle) for their nonsense.
> 
> I think the wool spider (if she exists) knits sweaters and things for us
> 
> So, I think you'll fit right in here with this crazy group of folks from all over the world.


Yvonne...I am gifted with an immense imagination -- taken with everything you just said -- I imagine you all are eating shrooms and dropping acid! OR -- you're ALL certifiable NUTZ! Yep, this is the place for me!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I've looked at cicadas, locusts, beetles and nothing so far. I need a picture. It's been here for a month or so because I've heard it move in the crab apple tree when I clean the hummingbird feeder. Also there's more than one because the praying mantis was eating one. It's very large.At least 2 inches. The only thing you can see pretty well in the picture is the wing
> View attachment 332169


Well, i do see the very large Praying Mantis at the top of your screen & we might be circling back to the Dobson Fly in it’s grasp. It looks like the pincer. I could be wrong. ?‍


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's interesting, I love spotting unusual insects.
> They are so often overlooked and not considered to be important, but many are vital pollinators and part of food chains for bigger animals.
> I have a lot of overgrown brambles to clear but I'm worried I'll be killing a lot of caterpillars, so I've just contacted the butterfly/moth conservation organisation to see when the best time to do it will be. Hopefully won't be too long.


I find them fascinating because even the pest type lays eggs in a precise order. It's kinda miraculous at times. I don't clear that kind of stuff until I see the little tiny praying mantis in late spring. They form little cocoons on the branches and vines. I also just want to know what kind of stuff is in my yard and if I should beware of it. As awful as bag worms are I've seen birds clean them up including the bag itself during a really bad winter. It's like God had given food for their survival.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, i do see the very large Praying Mantis at the top of your screen & we might be circling back to the Dobson Fly in it’s grasp. It looks like the pincer. I could be wrong. ?‍


You can't see the pincer because more than half the bug had been eaten. That was all that was left. It kinda looked like a half eaten piece of shrimp with wings. That's why I didn't know what the bug looked like until I saw the one in the front yard. The wings are the same though. I'm leaning towards the dog days cicada but this one is bigger than 1.23 inches. I didn't see any green on it but maybe it didn't show. Possibly I couldn't see it from looking into the sun at the same time. The praying mantis looked pretty happy but Joe wasn't ?he was totally grossed out. I'm sure it's not a Dobson Fly. It doesn't even look close. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great weather finally. After all of our heat & humidity & rain, today was a good weather day. ?????

Took a break from outside gardening & worked on another Christmas tree ornament.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Great weather finally. After all of our heat & humidity & rain, today was a good weather day. ?????
> 
> Took a break from outside gardening & worked on another Christmas tree ornament.
> 
> View attachment 332208


You and wifey must have a contest going on. I wouldn't be able to vote for the best because I'd have to vote for both of you.?


----------



## TriciaStringer

I’m at my parent’s house for a little bit and can get on here. We made it through Hurricane Ida. We have a lot of water marks on our ceiling so we need to get that checked out. We have no power on day 7. We got water back on Tuesday but are still having to boil it. Our torts were fine. We suffered a devastating loss to our farm. Our sheep enclosure flew up and landed upside down on all three of our sheep. Early Monday morning, we ran out and pulled it off of them with our four wheeler. Our two ewes didn’t survive. They were such a loved part of our farm. Our whole family grieved heavily. My husband had to cull one of them, Rose. Her back was broken. Sadie was found already dead. Our ram limped for a little while but now looks unharmed. Our oldest daughter helped us dig a grave for them. The farm we had bought them from heard about our loss and offered to give us a couple more ewes. He had lived through Katrina and wants to help us. Such kindness. Please say a prayer for all those that lost so much and are struggling.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You and wifey must have a contest going on. I wouldn't be able to vote for the best because I'd have to vote for both of you.?


His looks more like a weapon to end the contest haha


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> I’m at my parent’s house for a little bit and can get on here. We made it through Hurricane Ida. We have a lot of water marks on our ceiling so we need to get that checked out. We have no power on day 7. We got water back on Tuesday but are still having to boil it. Our torts were fine. We suffered a devastating loss to our farm. Our sheep enclosure flew up and landed upside down on all three of our sheep. Early Monday morning, we ran out and pulled it off of them with our four wheeler. Our two ewes didn’t survive. They were such a loved part of our farm. Our whole family grieved heavily. My husband had to cull one of them, Rose. Her back was broken. Sadie was found already dead. Our ram limped for a little while but now looks unharmed. Our oldest daughter helped us dig a grave for them. The farm we had bought them from heard about our loss and offered to give us a couple more ewes. He had lived through Katrina and wants to help us. Such kindness. Please say a prayer for all those that lost so much and are struggling.


Yes I am praying for all of you. Especially for you ? and the other's I somewhat know through TFO. I've been through a few hurricanes and know how hard it is coming out of it mentally, physically, and especially emotionally. Even if you don't go through the worst of it the people that did are all around you. Prayers for all ????? It's amazing the love that comes from many people after something like this. It shows that most people are caring even if a few aren't.


----------



## Lyn W

TriciaStringer said:


> I’m at my parent’s house for a little bit and can get on here. We made it through Hurricane Ida. We have a lot of water marks on our ceiling so we need to get that checked out. We have no power on day 7. We got water back on Tuesday but are still having to boil it. Our torts were fine. We suffered a devastating loss to our farm. Our sheep enclosure flew up and landed upside down on all three of our sheep. Early Monday morning, we ran out and pulled it off of them with our four wheeler. Our two ewes didn’t survive. They were such a loved part of our farm. Our whole family grieved heavily. My husband had to cull one of them, Rose. Her back was broken. Sadie was found already dead. Our ram limped for a little while but now looks unharmed. Our oldest daughter helped us dig a grave for them. The farm we had bought them from heard about our loss and offered to give us a couple more ewes. He had lived through Katrina and wants to help us. Such kindness. Please say a prayer for all those that lost so much and are struggling.


So sorry about your sheep, what a terrible thing to have happened to them. 
I hope it won't belong before you get your water and electrics back to normal .


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's been a very sunny and warm weekend here. 
I've been busy with some small DIY jobs.
I hope you're all having a pleasant Sunday.
No news from Chef yet?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's been a very sunny and warm weekend here.
> I've been busy with some small DIY jobs.
> I hope you're all having a pleasant Sunday.
> No news from Chef yet?


Chef's been on a little and survived basically intact. But not sure what all she went through and is going thru with the flooding. Cleaning up is just as bad if not worse.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TriciaStringer said:


> I’m at my parent’s house for a little bit and can get on here. We made it through Hurricane Ida. We have a lot of water marks on our ceiling so we need to get that checked out. We have no power on day 7. We got water back on Tuesday but are still having to boil it. Our torts were fine. We suffered a devastating loss to our farm. Our sheep enclosure flew up and landed upside down on all three of our sheep. Early Monday morning, we ran out and pulled it off of them with our four wheeler. Our two ewes didn’t survive. They were such a loved part of our farm. Our whole family grieved heavily. My husband had to cull one of them, Rose. Her back was broken. Sadie was found already dead. Our ram limped for a little while but now looks unharmed. Our oldest daughter helped us dig a grave for them. The farm we had bought them from heard about our loss and offered to give us a couple more ewes. He had lived through Katrina and wants to help us. Such kindness. Please say a prayer for all those that lost so much and are struggling.



So hard to read about your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great start to Labor Day here in Maryland. Blue & sunny skies, cool temps.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey…..have we heard from @Ray--Opo recently? Hope all is well down in Florida?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and happy Monday.
We're having some late scorchers with temps reaching the 80s again. 
It won't last though and we'll soon be back to normalish weather by the end of the week. 
Lola is out soaking up the sun and looking like a very happy chappy!
I have to visit the shops so I'll say TTFN.
Have a good day


----------



## Lyn W

......


Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and happy Monday.
> We're having some late scorchers with temps reaching the 80s again.
> It won't last though and we'll soon be back to normalish weather by the end of the week.
> Lola is out soaking up the sun and looking like a very happy chappy!
> I have to visit the shops so I'll say TTFN.
> Have a good day


.............that should read 'happy Tuesday!'


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes - Happy Tuesday. A perfect weather day here in Maryland.

My morning hours spent paddling.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - Happy Tuesday. A perfect weather day here in Maryland.
> 
> My morning hours spent paddling.
> 
> View attachment 332397


Fall weather has always been the best boating weather in my experience. That shot proves it!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey…..have we heard from @Ray--Opo recently? Hope all is well down in Florida?


Everything is good Mark.?
I have been popping in now and then. 
Also been welcoming new members on the other side of the forum. 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ray--Opo

TriciaStringer said:


> I’m at my parent’s house for a little bit and can get on here. We made it through Hurricane Ida. We have a lot of water marks on our ceiling so we need to get that checked out. We have no power on day 7. We got water back on Tuesday but are still having to boil it. Our torts were fine. We suffered a devastating loss to our farm. Our sheep enclosure flew up and landed upside down on all three of our sheep. Early Monday morning, we ran out and pulled it off of them with our four wheeler. Our two ewes didn’t survive. They were such a loved part of our farm. Our whole family grieved heavily. My husband had to cull one of them, Rose. Her back was broken. Sadie was found already dead. Our ram limped for a little while but now looks unharmed. Our oldest daughter helped us dig a grave for them. The farm we had bought them from heard about our loss and offered to give us a couple more ewes. He had lived through Katrina and wants to help us. Such kindness. Please say a prayer for all those that lost so much and are struggling.


Sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Off to do some ship spotting….hope we see it.

BALTIMORE, Md. (7News) — Traffic will be halted on two bridges temporarily on Thursday morning due to a delivery of large cranes that are headed up the Chesapeake Bay to the Port of Baltimore.

The Maryland Transportation Authority (MDTA) announced that traffic on the Bay Bridge will be held at approximately 10 a.m. and traffic on the Key Bridge will be held at approximately 12 p.m. Both closures are expected to last for about 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to do some ship spotting….hope we see it.
> 
> BALTIMORE, Md. (7News) — Traffic will be halted on two bridges temporarily on Thursday morning due to a delivery of large cranes that are headed up the Chesapeake Bay to the Port of Baltimore.
> 
> The Maryland Transportation Authority (MDTA) announced that traffic on the Bay Bridge will be held at approximately 10 a.m. and traffic on the Key Bridge will be held at approximately 12 p.m. Both closures are expected to last for about 15 to 30 minutes.



Here’s a quick pix of the barge as it passed beneath the Bay Bridge. Still need to look at all of our photos. We timed it perfectly this morning. Out of the house, zipped over to Sandy Point State Park, parked, walked to the water’s edge as the barge made its way upstream.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to do some ship spotting….hope we see it.
> 
> BALTIMORE, Md. (7News) — Traffic will be halted on two bridges temporarily on Thursday morning due to a delivery of large cranes that are headed up the Chesapeake Bay to the Port of Baltimore.
> 
> The Maryland Transportation Authority (MDTA) announced that traffic on the Bay Bridge will be held at approximately 10 a.m. and traffic on the Key Bridge will be held at approximately 12 p.m. Both closures are expected to last for about 15 to 30 minutes.


Good luck! I’ll look forward to the pics


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Fall weather has always been the best boating weather in my experience. That shot proves it!!



Yes, and soon the leaves will start to turn golden & red. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of the barge as it passed beneath the Bay Bridge. Still need to look at all of our photos. We timed it perfectly this morning. Out of the house, zipped over to Sandy Point State Park, parked, walked to the water’s edge as the barge made its way upstream.
> 
> View attachment 332463



Here’s a short video of the event.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to do some ship spotting….hope we see it.
> 
> BALTIMORE, Md. (7News) — Traffic will be halted on two bridges temporarily on Thursday morning due to a delivery of large cranes that are headed up the Chesapeake Bay to the Port of Baltimore.
> 
> The Maryland Transportation Authority (MDTA) announced that traffic on the Bay Bridge will be held at approximately 10 a.m. and traffic on the Key Bridge will be held at approximately 12 p.m. Both closures are expected to last for about 15 to 30 minutes.


The bad thing is we have sent all our good cranes to developing countries like Dubai.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a short video of the event.


One morning I was fishing lake Huron on a foggy morning. A tug pushing a large barge came into view way to close right in front of me. He tangled 3 of my trooling lines. Lost about 200 dollars of equipment.? I figured they had radar, I found the radio channel they were on and gave them hell. It got really heated.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rainy & overcast here, but it’s supposed to clear up by tomorrow. After our sight seeing trip, I picked up on another log project. You all know, log to bowl.

This started out as a cut off from the previous log/bowl.

Where we’re at now before I micrwave it a few times to remove the moisture & help prevent cracks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Rainy & overcast here, but it’s supposed to clear up by tomorrow. After our sight seeing trip, I picked up on another log project. You all know, log to bowl.
> 
> This started out as a cut off from the previous log/bowl.
> 
> Where we’re at now before I micrwave it a few times to remove the moisture & help prevent cracks.
> 
> View attachment 332473
> View attachment 332474


Looks nice! I like the microwave idea. Was the log found in the water? Do you know the type of wood.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a quick pix of the barge as it passed beneath the Bay Bridge. Still need to look at all of our photos. We timed it perfectly this morning. Out of the house, zipped over to Sandy Point State Park, parked, walked to the water’s edge as the barge made its way upstream.
> 
> View attachment 332463


Awesome man!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well 4 days ago I got bit by a red ant between my 2nd and 3rd toe. In 2 days it spread to the other toes. I itches like crazy. Hydrocortisone spray eliminates the itch. Just started today applying Mupirocin ointment on it.Going to my doctor on Wednesday. If it gets worse. I will go to a clinic.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks nice! I like the microwave idea. Was the log found in the water? Do you know the type of wood.



No, not in the water. The power line crews routinely trim back encroaching trees along the lines. These are mixed hardwoods, the leaves & bark looked like a White Oak. So, fresh “green” wood has a higher moisture content than aged/kiln dried wood. So, microwaving the bowl many many times @30 secs will help evaporate the moisture.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well 4 days ago I got bit by a red ant between my 2nd and 3rd toe. In 2 days it spread to the other toes. I itches like crazy. Hydrocortisone spray eliminates the itch. Just started today applying Mupirocin ointment on it.Going to my doctor on Wednesday. If it gets worse. I will go to a clinic.
> View attachment 332479


Yikes! That looks nasty!


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG, Ray! Did you know before that you were allergic to them?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Off to do some ship spotting….hope we see it.
> 
> BALTIMORE, Md. (7News) — Traffic will be halted on two bridges temporarily on Thursday morning due to a delivery of large cranes that are headed up the Chesapeake Bay to the Port of Baltimore.
> 
> The Maryland Transportation Authority (MDTA) announced that traffic on the Bay Bridge will be held at approximately 10 a.m. and traffic on the Key Bridge will be held at approximately 12 p.m. Both closures are expected to last for about 15 to 30 minutes.


I know what you mean. It's exciting to see. The Delta Queen went down the Ohio River once a few years ago (quite a few). People flocked from all over just to get to see it. It was so worth it.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Well 4 days ago I got bit by a red ant between my 2nd and 3rd toe. In 2 days it spread to the other toes. I itches like crazy. Hydrocortisone spray eliminates the itch. Just started today applying Mupirocin ointment on it.Going to my doctor on Wednesday. If it gets worse. I will go to a clinic.
> View attachment 332479


Wow man! I would go get that checked out. Just dont let them give u any vitamin A shots lol nah but seriously that looks bad.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow man! I would go get that checked out. Just dont let them give u any vitamin A shots lol nah but seriously that looks bad.


Thats the one thing i dont envy about ppl living down south and warmer climates .. the crazy venomous insects


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well 4 days ago I got bit by a red ant between my 2nd and 3rd toe. In 2 days it spread to the other toes. I itches like crazy. Hydrocortisone spray eliminates the itch. Just started today applying Mupirocin ointment on it.Going to my doctor on Wednesday. If it gets worse. I will go to a clinic.
> View attachment 332479


I'm glad we don't have those ants here!!
That looks really painful Ray - I hope it disappears soon for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not in the water. The power line crews routinely trim back encroaching trees along the lines. These are mixed hardwoods, the leaves & bark looked like a White Oak. So, fresh “green” wood has a higher moisture content than aged/kiln dried wood. So, microwaving the bowl many many times @30 secs will help evaporate the moisture.


When I was teaching someone gave me 1 inch slices of a small tree trunk that the kids were going to put hooks in for keys and decorate. By the time I was able to start the craft project they had started cracking so we couldn't use them. Would microwaving them have stopped that?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Well 4 days ago I got bit by a red ant between my 2nd and 3rd toe. In 2 days it spread to the other toes. I itches like crazy. Hydrocortisone spray eliminates the itch. Just started today applying Mupirocin ointment on it.Going to my doctor on Wednesday. If it gets worse. I will go to a clinic.
> View attachment 332479


that is NOT normal!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon evening all.
We've had quite a bit of rain today which was very welcome after almost 3 dry weeks. 

I had a hospital appointment for my other knee this morning, just had x rays done and saw the doc. Now waiting for an MRI scan to see if I've torn any thing in this leg, it certainly feels the same as when I'd torn the cartilage in the other......will have to wait and see. 

I was out in the garden about an hour ago and my hedgehog showed up and walked straight towards me - he wasn't at all nervous - probably realises I'm the kind lady who puts the food out for him. When he'd finished tucking into that he wandered off into the bushes and obviously disturbed one of my frogs who shot across the garden and dived into the pond. It's lovely watching and listening to the wildlife in my little garden at night. 

I hope you're all having a good Thursday, only 25 mins left of mine and I'll soon be heading up to the Land of Nod. So I'll bid you goodnight and will not see you tomorrow.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> that is NOT normal!!


Its about as normal as you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon evening all.
> We've had quite a bit of rain today which was very welcome after almost 3 dry weeks.
> 
> I had a hospital appointment for my other knee this morning, just had x rays done and saw the doc. Now waiting for an MRI scan to see if I've torn any thing in this leg, it certainly feels the same as when I'd torn the cartilage in the other......will have to wait and see.
> 
> I was out in the garden about an hour ago and my hedgehog showed up and walked straight towards me - he wasn't at all nervous - probably realises I'm the kind lady who puts the food out for him. When he'd finished tucking into that he wandered off into the bushes and obviously disturbed one of my frogs who shot across the garden and dived into the pond. It's lovely watching and listening to the wildlife in my little garden at night.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good Thursday, only 25 mins left of mine and I'll soon be heading up to the Land of Nod. So I'll bid you goodnight and will not see you tomorrow.


I read good afternoon, doc appt, garden, and goodnight... now im gonna go put it all together lol goodnight Lyn


----------



## Lyn W

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I read good afternoon, doc appt, garden, and goodnight... now im gonna go put it all together lol goodnight Lyn


Yes just a quick visit - my day in a nutshell!
Night night


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its about as normal as you ?


I have NEVER claimed to be normal)


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Well 4 days ago I got bit by a red ant between my 2nd and 3rd toe. In 2 days it spread to the other toes. I itches like crazy. Hydrocortisone spray eliminates the itch. Just started today applying Mupirocin ointment on it.Going to my doctor on Wednesday. If it gets worse. I will go to a clinic.
> View attachment 332479


Oh man, that makes me want to howl. I'll be thinkin' positive vibes that this goes away & fast. OW, OW, OW!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon fellow CDRers
It's been pretty quiet in this week ?

We've had a wettish cooler day again - feeling more autumnal.
I'm dog sitting this weekend while my sister's away.
Fudge is almost 14 and sleeps a lot these days. She can't walk far now and when I tried to take her for a stroll we didn't make it to the end of the street before she wanted to come back! But she certainly has a good appetite and is practically able to talk to let you know what she wants! She used to be scared of Lola and would run upstairs if she saw him. She hasn't seen him yet as they've not been out in the garden at the same time - I wonder if she'll do the same or be more of a dignified old lady and ignore him this time.

Hope everyone is having a good Friday and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon fellow CDRers
> It's been pretty quiet in this week ?
> 
> We've had a wettish cooler day again - feeling more autumnal.
> I'm dog sitting this weekend while my sister's away.
> Fudge is almost 14 and sleeps a lot these days. She can't walk far now and when I tried to take her for a stroll we didn't make it to the end of the street before she wanted to come back! But she certainly has a good appetite and is practically able to talk to let you know what she wants! She used to be scared of Lola and would run upstairs if she saw him. She hasn't seen him yet as they've not been out in the garden at the same time - I wonder if she'll do the same or be more of a dignified old lady and ignore him this time.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday and looking forward to the weekend.


I saw fall colors in a few trees already. It's pretty but.... it means winter is on it's way. ?Fudge sounds kind of tortoise like now so hopefully all of you can enjoy an afternoon in the garden together. Plus she's seen Lola and won't be so freaked out by a walking rock ?


----------



## Lyn W

Fudge saw Lola this morning and stared for a while but then beat a retreat onto her favourite chair. I'll keep them as far apart as I can though just in case she does get scared and grumpy.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, grey cool and damp here at the moment.
Her ladyship - Fudge - woke me 3 times during the night! 
Once to be lifted down for water, then to be let out in the garden and the third time, I came down she just rolled over and wanted a tummy tickle. I'm happy to do that for her most of the time but at 5 am it's a bit much. I ended up spending the rest of the night on the sofa. She's very demanding these days and my sister and her hubby are happy to indulge her now because they know she's an old lady. It's worse than having a baby here!
I've not much planned today except for a short walk with Fudge and maybe a nap to catch up on my sleep. 
Hope you have a good Saturday in your corner.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another pretty perfect weather day. A few days back, I jumped on our John Deere riding mower to give our lawn a quick cut. Turned the starter….and clackety clack, clackety clack. No start. ?‍ Gas was good, battery charged - must be something electrical. Off to YouTube for “research”. We thought it was the solenoid…..ordered one. It arrived. Deinstalled & replaced - darn. Same clackety clack. 

More trouble shooting, more YouTube - it sounded & looked like maybe the starter ratchet was stuck in the up position or dead. We rotated the flywheel. which i think disengaged the starter ratchet. And viola - all good & lawn cut. (Still might replace the starter, maybe it’s going bad).

This morning - I installed a brand new super fine Aluminum Oxide grinding wheel on my grinder. I should now be able to get our tools much sharper. 

20% Aquarium water change in our aquariums too. I’m on a roll.

? - 9/11


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> OMG, Ray! Did you know before that you were allergic to them?


No I have been bi many times. The next day it came to a head. So Rose popped it and rub with triple antibiotic ointment. The next 2 days it started spreading. It is looking better today but not by much. I have my regular doctor appointment wed. If it doesn't get any worse. I will wait until then


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad we don't have those ants here!!
> That looks really painful Ray - I hope it disappears soon for you.


Thanks Lyn, it seems to be getting better. Will be at the doctor's on wed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Another pretty perfect weather day. A few days back, I jumped on our John Deere riding mower to give our lawn a quick cut. Turned the starter….and clackety clack, clackety clack. No start. ?‍ Gas was good, battery charged - must be something electrical. Off to YouTube for “research”. We thought it was the solenoid…..ordered one. It arrived. Deinstalled & replaced - darn. Same clackety clack.
> 
> More trouble shooting, more YouTube - it sounded & looked like maybe the starter ratchet was stuck in the up position or dead. We rotated the flywheel. which i think disengaged the starter ratchet. And viola - all good & lawn cut. (Still might replace the starter, maybe it’s going bad).
> 
> This morning - I installed a brand new super fine Aluminum Oxide grinding wheel on my grinder. I should now be able to get our tools much sharper.
> 
> 20% Aquarium water change in our aquariums too. I’m on a roll.
> 
> ? - 9/11


It is super easy to rebuild if you can find the rebuilding kit


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> No I have been bi many times. The next day it came to a head. So Rose popped it and rub with triple antibiotic ointment. The next 2 days it started spreading. It is looking better today but not by much. I have my regular doctor appointment wed. If it doesn't get any worse. I will wait until then


Oh my. I saw your post about this a few days ago and didn't say anything. What is Rose saying about it???


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> that is NOT normal!!


I agree Heather, when I squished it. I could feel lt on the tip of my finger . I didn't look at it because I figured ant.
Maybe it was a small spider.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Oh my. I saw your post about this a few days ago and didn't say anything. What is Rose saying about it???


Remember happy wife happy life ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Oh man, that makes me want to howl. I'll be thinkin' positive vibes that this goes away & fast. OW, OW, OW!!!


Thank you Jan


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Remember happy wife happy life ??


Rose is doing good. Over 2 years ago. I booked a 10 day stay at a resort in Kissimmee. I went for a few days. Then Rose drove Nanay and myself back to Palm Bay. See had 4 girlfriends showing up. So they are having fun at Disney and Universal and Epcot.
So hopefully see is happy!?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is doing good. Over 2 years ago. I booked a 10 day stay at a resort in Kissimmee. I went for a few days. Then Rose drove Nanay and myself back to Palm Bay. See had 4 girlfriends showing up. So they are having fun at Disney and Universal and Epcot.
> So hopefully see is happy!?


Ok ur outta trouble for now ? I wondered why you hadn't been tied and gagged and rushed to the hospital by now.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Ok ur outta trouble for now ? I wondered why you hadn't been tied and gagged and rushed to the hospital by now.?


Yeah we battled over me going to the hospital. (well not battling)?
But she is having fun with her friends. 
In October she will be going to Iceland. To see the northern lights with her friends.


----------



## EllieMay

Look what my friends found on their newly purchase property… they have called a specialist to relocate


----------



## Yvonne G

is it bees or wasps?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Look what my friends found on their newly purchase property… they have called a specialist to relocate
> View attachment 332645


Looks like a big old natural Honey Bee hive. Lots of comb there and I see lots of capped honey too.

Any decent beekeeper will be happy to get them & start a new hive.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> is it bees or wasps?


It is honey bees.. and look at all that honey comb!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! im headed back home to work today… yayyyy… it was a busy week and weekend so I’m happy with this today.. not to mention, I have a critical care patient to monitor. I found a pair of baby squirrels around 4-5 weeks old early yesterday morning on the ground.. the little boy was already dead but the little girl was screaming her head off. She was cold, had numerous puncture wounds and one of her back legs is useless.. this morning, she is strong and alert. Not eating as much as I’d like but I have hope for her.. we are calling her Asha.. meaning alive and well..


----------



## Maro2Bear

We’re heading back into Summertime temps this week. Next three or four days expected to be in the low 90’s. High humidity too. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> We’re heading back into Summertime temps this week. Next three or four days expected to be in the low 90’s. High humidity too. ?


Not us.. we are moving from the 90’s down to the low 80’s and 70’s.. WITH RAIN!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! im headed back home to work today… yayyyy… it was a busy week and weekend so I’m happy with this today.. not to mention, I have a critical care patient to monitor. I found a pair of baby squirrels around 4-5 weeks old early yesterday morning on the ground.. the little boy was already dead but the little girl was screaming her head off. She was cold, had numerous puncture wounds and one of her back legs is useless.. this morning, she is strong and alert. Not eating as much as I’d like but I have hope for her.. we are calling her Asha.. meaning alive and well..
> View attachment 332667


All I can say is hope and prayers you get a cute little living friend ? They never forget you ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out for a quick grocery run this morning & spotted this little Eastern Box Turtle about to cross a heavily traveled road. it was already out in the lane & heading into the danger zone.

I made a quick U turn & circled back. Still safe.

Quite the colorful little dude!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a quick grocery run this morning & spotted this little Eastern Box Turtle about to cross a heavily traveled road. it was already out in the lane & heading into the danger zone.
> 
> I made a quick U turn & circled back. Still safe.
> 
> Quite the colorful little dude!
> View attachment 332694
> View attachment 332695
> View attachment 332696
> View attachment 332697
> View attachment 332698
> View attachment 332699


Wow, what a cutie!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

EllieMay said:


> Look what my friends found on their newly purchase property… they have called a specialist to relocate
> View attachment 332645


That's nice to see. Honey bees are very scarce up here. I've only seen one all summer.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a quick grocery run this morning & spotted this little Eastern Box Turtle about to cross a heavily traveled road. it was already out in the lane & heading into the danger zone.
> 
> I made a quick U turn & circled back. Still safe.
> 
> Quite the colorful little dude!
> View attachment 332694
> View attachment 332695
> View attachment 332696
> View attachment 332697
> View attachment 332698
> View attachment 332699


Wow!! Great photos!! Gorgeous turtle. Excellent rescue. You rock!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Look what my friends found on their newly purchase property… they have called a specialist to relocate
> View attachment 332645


Wow that's crazy. Do you know what kind of bee or wasp it is?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a quick grocery run this morning & spotted this little Eastern Box Turtle about to cross a heavily traveled road. it was already out in the lane & heading into the danger zone.
> 
> I made a quick U turn & circled back. Still safe.
> 
> Quite the colorful little dude!
> View attachment 332694
> View attachment 332695
> View attachment 332696
> View attachment 332697
> View attachment 332698
> View attachment 332699


Wow that's a beauty!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! im headed back home to work today… yayyyy… it was a busy week and weekend so I’m happy with this today.. not to mention, I have a critical care patient to monitor. I found a pair of baby squirrels around 4-5 weeks old early yesterday morning on the ground.. the little boy was already dead but the little girl was screaming her head off. She was cold, had numerous puncture wounds and one of her back legs is useless.. this morning, she is strong and alert. Not eating as much as I’d like but I have hope for her.. we are calling her Asha.. meaning alive and well..
> View attachment 332667


Good luck with your new rescue!


----------



## Maro2Bear

And…..this is why I always try to stop & pick up Box Turtles on the road here in our area & relocate to a very large wildlife refuge area right down the road.

This was posted on our Neighborhood News yesterday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> And…..this is why I always try to stop & pick up Box Turtles on the road here in our area & relocate to a very large wildlife refuge area right down the road.
> 
> This was posted on our Neighborhood News yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 332760


Oh that's to bad. ?
The vet I take Opo to has a sulcata that got ran over. She repaired the injury and now is waiting for the healing. The last time Opo was at the vet's. She asked Rose when the sullies recovery is finished. Would we be willing to take her.
Right now I say no, but you never now with me.? I guess I could try to find a taker here on TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

In her old age my mother was more or less confined to her recliner. She was afflicted with polio as a young woman and that left her with one paralyzed leg. I used to mentally make fun of her because she couldn't start her day without a cup of coffee and two Anacin tablets. She just sits there all day and reads for cripes sake. What does she need caffeine and pain pills for. 

Well, never make fun of your mother, even if it was only quietly in my head. Lately I've taken to starting my day with a couple aspirin.


----------



## Cathie G

Turtulas-Len said:


> That's nice to see. Honey bees are very scarce up here. I've only seen one all summer.


I haven't seen one in several years in my area of Ohio.


----------



## zolasmum

Yvonne G said:


> In her old age my mother was more or less confined to her recliner. She was afflicted with polio as a young woman and that left her with one paralyzed leg. I used to mentally make fun of her because she couldn't start her day without a cup of coffee and two Anacin tablets. She just sits there all day and reads for cripes sake. What does she need caffeine and pain pills for.
> 
> Well, never make fun of your mother, even if it was only quietly in my head. Lately I've taken to starting my day with a couple aspirin.


Please be careful about taking aspirin without food, Yvonne - they can seriously damage the lining of your stomach - perhaps there is an alternative you could have? I don't know what is available in the USA - here in the UK there is paracetamol. You are precious to a lot of people - and tortoises, of course !!!
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> In her old age my mother was more or less confined to her recliner. She was afflicted with polio as a young woman and that left her with one paralyzed leg. I used to mentally make fun of her because she couldn't start her day without a cup of coffee and two Anacin tablets. She just sits there all day and reads for cripes sake. What does she need caffeine and pain pills for.
> 
> Well, never make fun of your mother, even if it was only quietly in my head. Lately I've taken to starting my day with a couple aspirin.


I've not taken painkillers in many years either but lately, some days, I've been starting my day with a Tylenol and of course my best medicine. A good cup of coffee  I'm tired of being a pain in my butt ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a quick grocery run this morning & spotted this little Eastern Box Turtle about to cross a heavily traveled road. it was already out in the lane & heading into the danger zone.
> 
> I made a quick U turn & circled back. Still safe.
> 
> Quite the colorful little dude!
> View attachment 332694
> View attachment 332695
> View attachment 332696
> View attachment 332697
> View attachment 332698
> View attachment 332699


He's beautiful - good save. Mark!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I haven't seen one in several years in my area of Ohio.


Over here honey bees look very like wasps and are often killed because people don't realise and swat them which is a shame because bees or wasps, they are all valuable pollinators. 
I found a website that IDs bees and didn't realise there were so many species.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> Please be careful about taking aspirin without food, Yvonne - they can seriously damage the lining of your stomach - perhaps there is an alternative you could have? I don't know what is available in the USA - here in the UK there is paracetamol. You are precious to a lot of people - and tortoises, of course !!!
> Angie


Yes you're right.
It used to be said that an aspirin a day was good for the heart but now they know it can cause bleeding n the stomach so have stopped advising that. I think it may still be given to people to suck if they are having a heart attack though because of its blood thinning properties.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! im headed back home to work today… yayyyy… it was a busy week and weekend so I’m happy with this today.. not to mention, I have a critical care patient to monitor. I found a pair of baby squirrels around 4-5 weeks old early yesterday morning on the ground.. the little boy was already dead but the little girl was screaming her head off. She was cold, had numerous puncture wounds and one of her back legs is useless.. this morning, she is strong and alert. Not eating as much as I’d like but I have hope for her.. we are calling her Asha.. meaning alive and well..
> View attachment 332667


She's in good hands now.
I hope she survives and gets some use of her leg back.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Over here honey bees look very like wasps and are often killed because people don't realise and swat them which is a shame because bees or wasps, they are all valuable pollinators.
> I found a website that IDs bees and didn't realise there were so many species.


The last time I remember seeing our actual honey bee is at least 10 years ago. I have all the other types just not the honey bee. I miss them. I'd rather have them around then the types we have now. But at least we have some kinda pollinators around. I've read the honey bees are dying of a fungus in the US. It's sad.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon all.
I've had a busy few days catching up with various family members - lunch with a couple of sisters and their families on Sunday, then lunch again yesterday with a cousin. Lovely to see them all.

Fudge went back to her family on Sunday and I had an early night to make up for the 2 nights of disturbed sleep she caused, although she wasn't as bad on Saturday night. I was exhausted ?
Thank goodness Lola is quiet and stays in one place at night!!!

I've also been doing some detective work. ?️‍
A waste removal company has rented a disused site not too far from here and they are supposed to dispose of any rubbish they collect properly at landfill or recycling centres but they seem to be just burning it in the evenings. So I've been researching them and trying to find out if they are licensed and registered or doing it illegally. I've not got to the bottom of it yet, but I will!

I hope you're all well and having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> The last time I remember seeing our actual honey bee is at least 10 years ago. I have all the other types just not the honey bee. I miss them. I'd rather have them around then the types we have now. But at least we have some kinda pollinators around. I've read the honey bees are dying of a fungus in the US. It's sad.


Farming chemicals are taking their toll on them all around the world too.
They have a lot to contend with


----------



## Lyn W

I see Linda is still AWOL.
I would think she's back from France by now.
Maybe she's super busy at the Rescue.....it will soon be full of hedgehogs too small to hibernate or injured.
@JoesMum I hope you and your family are all well after the holiday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I see Linda is still AWOL.
> I would think she's back from France by now.
> Maybe she's super busy at the Rescue.....it will soon be full of hedgehogs too small to hibernate or injured.
> @JoesMum I hope you and your family are all well after the holiday.


I hope so too... and it has been slow around here. I guess people are busy with fall on it's way. I miss Carol M too... and so many others.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon all.
> I've had a busy few days catching up with various family members - lunch with a couple of sisters and their families on Sunday, then lunch again yesterday with a cousin. Lovely to see them all.
> 
> Fudge went back to her family on Sunday and I had an early night to make up for the 2 nights of disturbed sleep she caused, although she wasn't as bad on Saturday night. I was exhausted ?
> Thank goodness Lola is quiet and stays in one place at night!!!
> 
> I've also been doing some detective work. ?️‍
> A waste removal company has rented a disused site not too far from here and they are supposed to dispose of any rubbish they collect properly at landfill or recycling centres but they seem to be just burning it in the evenings. So I've been researching them and trying to find out if they are licensed and registered or doing it illegally. I've not got to the bottom of it yet, but I will!
> 
> I hope you're all well and having a good Tuesday.



Glad to have you back in here. It does sound like you’ve been busy. 
The burning of waste material, at night, sounds a bit sketchy. I’ll bet something is rotten there….


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The burning of waste material, at night, sounds a bit sketchy. I’ll bet something is rotten there….


I think so too, it was still burning at gone 11pm last night and I haven't been able to find them on the register of licenced waste carriers either. I've emailed the authority to check the regulations about burning but I'm pretty sure it's not legal. The good thing is that a local supermarket across the river from them has a high cctv cameras that should be able to see right into the site, so if this does warrant an investigation hopefully there's footage.


----------



## Lyn W

Good midweek morning all.
It's bright and sunny here but cooler - as it should be.
We're half way through Sept already - 101 days until Xmas Day!!! ?
I'll probably leave everything until the last minute again though.
Hope everyone has a good Wednesday and I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Wednesday.

Another nice start here in Md. Summer is staying with us this week, but there are already signs to next Spring. Our Pink Dogwood is already forming buds for next years colorful display.




This morning we are off to renew our Maryland driver’s license & get the “Real ID”. Next week, we’ll put paperwork in for new Passports.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I've not taken painkillers in many years either but lately, some days, I've been starting my day with a Tylenol and of course my best medicine. A good cup of coffee  I'm tired of being a pain in my butt ?





Yvonne G said:


> In her old age my mother was more or less confined to her recliner. She was afflicted with polio as a young woman and that left her with one paralyzed leg. I used to mentally make fun of her because she couldn't start her day without a cup of coffee and two Anacin tablets. She just sits there all day and reads for cripes sake. What does she need caffeine and pain pills for.
> 
> Well, never make fun of your mother, even if it was only quietly in my head. Lately I've taken to starting my day with a couple aspirin.


Excedrin I thought, and it was instant coffee, not good coffee...I start my day with a pot of very strong Arabica dark beans I grind myself and 100 mg of Tramadol. I remember asking her why she took those aspirin .."Don't you feel good?" I asked...she replied "I take them so I don't get a headache today" lol


----------



## Yvonne G

It's been at least 70 years since I was in grade school - a catholic school. So, after 70 years, why did I wake up this morning humming Panis Angelicus? And the bad part is I still remember the words! ( in Latin, no less!!)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. New Driver’s License with the Real ID


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Yes you're right.
> It used to be said that an aspirin a day was good for the heart but now they know it can cause bleeding n the stomach so have stopped advising that. I think it may still be given to people to suck if they are having a heart attack though because of its blood thinning properties.


Yes I take a 80mg baby aspirin every day. Along with my blood thinner med. A little update on my blood clots. The clots have dissipated and they removed my filter. It's been about a week now. I am hoping they put me back on Eliquis. So I don't need to keep going to the hospital twice a week. For checking if my levels are correct using warfarin.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> It's been at least 70 years since I was in grade school - a catholic school. So, after 70 years, why did I wake up this morning humming Panis Angelicus? And the bad part is I still remember the words! ( in Latin, no less!!)


In Latin? Wow, they must have really drilled that into your head while at school. Nice to hear that some people can speak Latin, or sing in Latin.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> It's been at least 70 years since I was in grade school - a catholic school. So, after 70 years, why did I wake up this morning humming Panis Angelicus? And the bad part is I still remember the words! ( in Latin, no less!!)


Oh dear lord...you will go to heaven now...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> Another nice start here in Md. Summer is staying with us this week, but there are already signs to next Spring. Our Pink Dogwood is already forming buds for next years colorful display.
> 
> View attachment 332810
> 
> 
> This morning we are off to renew our Maryland driver’s license & get the “Real ID”. Next week, we’ll put paperwork in for new Passports.


My passport expired in 2013 and I didn't renew it because I decided I'd had enough of airports and travelling. I'd much rather throw everything in the car and take off around this country. 
We have to renew our photo ID driving licenses every 10 years. People still with the original paper licenses don't have to do that.


----------



## zolasmum

Yvonne G said:


> It's been at least 70 years since I was in grade school - a catholic school. So, after 70 years, why did I wake up this morning humming Panis Angelicus? And the bad part is I still remember the words! ( in Latin, no less!!)


Wow, that is amazingly impressive !!! Perhaps you could use it to sing at anyone who annoyed you - they might think it was a terrible curse, and keep well away from you in the future !


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good midweek morning all.
> It's bright and sunny here but cooler - as it should be.
> We're half way through Sept already - 101 days until Xmas Day!!! ?
> I'll probably leave everything until the last minute again though.
> Hope everyone has a good Wednesday and I'll see you later.
> TTFN


I think I'm going to do a bunch of Christmas shopping around the 17th because I have 30% off at my best place for my family. Kohl's. If I spend a hundred I'll get $20 in Kohl's cash and another $5 the first of the month. It really adds up. Plus they have good sales around those kind of times. My big problem is storing it until then.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> 
> Another nice start here in Md. Summer is staying with us this week, but there are already signs to next Spring. Our Pink Dogwood is already forming buds for next years colorful display.
> 
> View attachment 332810
> 
> 
> This morning we are off to renew our Maryland driver’s license & get the “Real ID”. Next week, we’ll put paperwork in for new Passports.


I have a dogwood coming from the Arbor Day Foundation along with 2 crape myrtles and some others that I'm going to try and find homes for. Dogwood is one of my more favorite trees. There also is a Crab Apple in the collection ? which I for sure am pawning off on someone anybody ? They are who I got my first one through. I think they like being like Johnny Appleseed ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Just saw the rocket take off with 4 amateur astronauts aboard. They will be up there for 3 days. 
Sorry for the quality of the pictures. But my phone doesn't take good pictures at night when I zoom in.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Just saw the rocket take off with 4 amateur astronauts aboard. They will be up there for 3 days.
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures. But my phone doesn't take good pictures at night when I zoom in.
> View attachment 332874
> View attachment 332873
> View attachment 332872


Well thats pretty cool Ray!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Well thats pretty cool Ray!


The shuttle launches were really cool. I have tall trees in the lot behind me. So I miss the beginning of the launch. That's when you see the orange flame.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Just saw the rocket take off with 4 amateur astronauts aboard. They will be up there for 3 days.
> Sorry for the quality of the pictures. But my phone doesn't take good pictures at night when I zoom in.
> View attachment 332874
> View attachment 332873
> View attachment 332872


...........and I just got excited because a formation of about 8 jets flew over my house, which is very unusual.
I wondered if it was the Red Arrow formation team but the jets were grey. 
Not as impressive as a rocket though!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> The shuttle launches were really cool. I have tall trees in the lot behind me. So I miss the beginning of the launch. That's when you see the orange flame.



Hey RAY. How far away is the launch site from your house? Pretty impressive glow there from those rocket engines.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a dry but cloudy day here and very warm when the sun breaks through. 
Nothing exciting planned today, but lots of things I could and should be doing. 
I'll probably just spend the day procrastinating! 
Have a good day and see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Looks like it was the Red Arrows on their way to Cardiff.








The Red Arrows are in Cardiff this week and this is when you can see them


Time to look up to the sky




www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey RAY. How far away is the launch site from your house? Pretty impressive glow there from those rocket engines.



I’m thinking if you cut all of the trees down in your area you will have this view next time.


----------



## Lyn W

It's a quiet day in the CDR again, but then the US is earlier in the day than me so there's probably time for you all to have a god natter.
I managed to get a lot of procrastinating done - I might have another go at it again tomorrow!
It's been quite tiring though so I'm going to bid you nos da.
Take care and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's a quiet day in the CDR again, but then the US is earlier in the day than me so there's probably time for you all to have a god natter.
> I managed to get a lot of procrastinating done - I might have another go at it again tomorrow!
> It's been quite tiring though so I'm going to bid you nos da.
> Take care and see you tomorrow.


Yea it is too quiet ? here. I hate to see winter on it's way except maybe I'll get to talk more here. I'm a procrastinator from way back though so even though I get a few things done each day, I always feel like it's not enough. I'll be joining you anyway for another day of procrastinating whatever I can make a good enough excuse for ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overcast & muggy pretty much all day. We did some early morning SAMs club shopping, fueled up $60.00 (?), and worked on a few wood things. Tested out a recipe for parmesan cheese crisps - turned out nice. Good cheesy taste, crispy. Low calorie & low carb.

Here’s another close-up of the boxie we rescued.

Check out those eyes.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Overcast & muggy pretty much all day. We did some early morning SAMs club shopping, fueled up $60.00 (?), and worked on a few wood things. Tested out a recipe for parmesan cheese crisps - turned out nice. Good cheesy taste, crispy. Low calorie & low carb.
> 
> Here’s another close-up of the boxie we rescued.
> 
> Check out those eyes.
> View attachment 332922


Aren't those eyes beautiful. My little Daisy May had red eyes and she was for sure a girl. She laid eggs about a year after I had her. I've re-homed her but they got a unique boxie and they wanted a box turtle. I'd like to see your recipe for the parmesan cheese crisps. I'm going to try some family baskets for Christmas with homemade treats and crackers being one of the ingredients.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a grey day again here but still warm.
Friday again! Not that it makes much difference to me now but Friday evening used to be my favourite part of the week with the whole of the weekend ahead.

My wildlife camera shows that the hedgehog is still about, and the water jet seems to have reduced the cats' visits, but there is one persistent little beggar - he must commando crawl under the lens so he doesn't activate it - or he's lowering himself in from above like Tom Cruise in Mission Impossible.  

Lola is looking for his breakfast so I'd better go and see to him.
Have a good day and TTFN.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I think I'm going to do a bunch of Christmas shopping around the 17th because I have 30% off at my best place for my family. Kohl's. If I spend a hundred I'll get $20 in Kohl's cash and another $5 the first of the month. It really adds up. Plus they have good sales around those kind of times. My big problem is storing it until then.


Oh we just can’t be thinking Christmas already!!!! Somebody please lock me up and hide me!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> The shuttle launches were really cool. I have tall trees in the lot behind me. So I miss the beginning of the launch. That's when you see the orange flame.


It’s still really cool that you see. And you share the news with us because otherwise I would miss it completely!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Busy week here so I’m really glad to ease into the weekend. We were supposed to gets lots of rain which we needed but it looks like most of it is missing us.. guess I have to go water my food plots now ?. Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> ...........and I just got excited because a formation of about 8 jets flew over my house, which is very unusual.
> I wondered if it was the Red Arrow formation team but the jets were grey.
> Not as impressive as a rocket though!


Next time I will try to get over to the beach. It is a much better view from there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey RAY. How far away is the launch site from your house? Pretty impressive glow there from those rocket engines.


About 30 miles, the glow happens when the rocket goes through a thin layer of clouds.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> It’s still really cool that you see. And you share the news with us because otherwise I would miss it completely!


There are 4 amateur astronauts on the flight only. One who is a billionaire paid for all the costs. One young lady is a cancer survivor with a prosthetic. 
Here is some more information:








SpaceX launches world’s first ‘amateur astronaut’ crew to orbit Earth


Launch marks biggest advancement so far in space tourism as Elon Musk’s company conducts first chartered passenger flight




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Oh we just can’t be thinking Christmas already!!!! Somebody please lock me up and hide me!!!


I'm with you. Lock us up with plenty of wine, cheese & whatever else we need!! Maybe a kitchenette like they had in Goodfellow so we can make meatballs, etc. Chef, git over here!!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> There are 4 amateur astronauts on the flight only. One who is a billionaire paid for all the costs. One young lady is a cancer survivor with a prosthetic.
> Here is some more information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceX launches world’s first ‘amateur astronaut’ crew to orbit Earth
> 
> 
> Launch marks biggest advancement so far in space tourism as Elon Musk’s company conducts first chartered passenger flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Wow.. so now it’s money instead of education to get you to space??? I’m not belittling them though .. I think it’s really cool!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rainy, muggy & overcast here today. Kind of yucky really.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh we just can’t be thinking Christmas already!!!! Somebody please lock me up and hide me!!!


We gotta do the cards ? and the all the trimmings. I'm slow ??


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a grey day again here but still warm.
> Friday again! Not that it makes much difference to me now but Friday evening used to be my favourite part of the week with the whole of the weekend ahead.
> 
> My wildlife camera shows that the hedgehog is still about, and the water jet seems to have reduced the cats' visits, but there is one persistent little beggar - he must commando crawl under the lens so he doesn't activate it - or he's lowering himself in from above like Tom Cruise in Mission Impossible.
> 
> Lola is looking for his breakfast so I'd better go and see to him.
> Have a good day and TTFN.


I returned my trail camera and have since bought a baby cam that can be used for pets too. It will only be outside when I can watch it. That tricky little hummingbird leaves as soon as she sees me stand up through the picture window. She was here for quite some time today. Sipping then resting on a small limb several times ? as soon as I decided to stand up and try for a picture ? she beat wings outta dodge...


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Oh we just can’t be thinking Christmas already!!!! Somebody please lock me up and hide me!!!


The shops here are already filling up with Xmas wares and displays (the ones that have been able to get deliveries) and one company is already using the 'It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas' song and trying to encourage everyone to start Xmas early in its ads. 
That sort of thing spoils Xmas for me - we haven't even had Hallowe'en and Bonfire night yet!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> The shops here are already filling up with Xmas wares and displays (the ones that have been able to get deliveries) and one company is already using the 'It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas' song and trying to encourage everyone to start Xmas early in its ads.
> That sort of thing spoils Xmas for me - we haven't even had Hallowe'en and Bonfire night yet!!


Yes I know what you mean.. I LOVE HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes I know what you mean.. I LOVE HALLOWEEN!


Yea but when they get Christmas in early they put the Thanksgiving and everything earlier on "sale"? ???


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It was quite sunny earlier on but clouded over now - hopefully some rain will fall this weekend. 

My neighbour is playing a game with his bin called 'how close to Lyn's door can I leave it?'
They've started leaving it out on the pavement all the time now and he would rather leave it outside my door than his own which is a house width away. He's spoiling for an argument I think and waiting for me to say something, but as much as it annoys me I'll let him carry on - he'll soon .get fed of the trek to his bin. 
Or maybe I'll get someone to take a few streets away!?
Hope everyone is having a good Saturday so far!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It was quite sunny earlier on but clouded over now - hopefully some rain will fall this weekend.
> 
> My neighbour is playing a game with his bin called 'how close to Lyn's door can I leave it?'
> They've started leaving it out on the pavement all the time now and he would rather leave it outside my door than his own which is a house width away. He's spoiling for an argument I think and waiting for me to say something, but as much as it annoys me I'll let him carry on - he'll soon .get fed of the trek to his bin.
> Or maybe I'll get someone to take a few streets away!?
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday so far!


If that were annoying me, I think the bin would mysteriously disappear during the night. . . but I'd make damned good and sure there was no camera directed towards the bin before it 'mysteriously' disappeared.


----------



## Warren

Yvonne G said:


> If that were annoying me, I think the bin would mysteriously disappear during the night. . . but I'd make damned good and sure there was no camera directed towards the bin before it 'mysteriously' disappeared.


No need to redirect your camera, just turn your power off for a few minutes. I have 8 cameras, I also lose power to my cameras when things have to be taken care of. No one comes in my yard without 
me knowing it. Do what you have to do, sorry if you happened to lose power later. Have a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> No need to redirect your camera, just turn your power off for a few minutes. I have 8 cameras, I also lose power to my cameras when things have to be taken care of. No one comes in my yard without
> me knowing it. Do what you have to do, sorry if you happened to lose power later. Have a good day.



But….the dude playing with the bin, he might have his own cameras & catch Lyn disposing of it.

Our neighbor did this for a bit….we had some words with him, he moved it back. We eventually played real hard ball & had the County crack down on him for infraction after infraction. He moved & we have nice neighbors again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sun is playing tag with some low hanging clouds today. Humid as all heck here today (77%) but our Sully loves it. Another month or so and it will soon be time for Ms Sully to come back inside for Winter. ?

Quick trip to Lowes today, picked up a nice 2”x10”x8 ft long pine board. $16.00 for a single board. ??‍ Picked up some Dark Walnut Tung oil & some wood sealer as well. A quick stop at WalMart for a 25# bag of black oilseed sunflower seed for the birdies. I have a nice mixed flock of birds coming daily now, Titmice, Chicadees, Blue Jays, Cardinals, Nuthatches, Woodpeckers. Of course Morning Doves too.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun is playing tag with some low hanging clouds today. Humid as all heck here today (77%) but our Sully loves it. Another month or so and it will soon be time for Ms Sully to come back inside for Winter. ?
> 
> Quick trip to Lowes today, picked up a nice 2”x10”x8 ft long pine board. $16.00 for a single board. ??‍ Picked up some Dark Walnut Tung oil & some wood sealer as well. A quick stop at WalMart for a 25# bag of black oilseed sunflower seed for the birdies. I have a nice mixed flock of birds coming daily now, Titmice, Chicadees, Blue Jays, Cardinals, Nuthatches, Woodpeckers. Of course Morning Doves too.


I think I'm seeing juncos already and I know my little woodpecker is back. I guess I'll get back to feeding soon. The neighbors feed too so the birds check me out too. I have lots of crab apples and bugs? This time I'll have a camera outside because it's up and running. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Warren said:


> No need to redirect your camera, just turn your power off for a few minutes. I have 8 cameras, I also lose power to my cameras when things have to be taken care of. No one comes in my yard without
> me knowing it. Do what you have to do, sorry if you happened to lose power later. Have a good day.


I was referring to the neighbor's camera. . . the pesky bin may be a trap.


----------



## Warren

Yvonne G said:


> I was referring to the neighbor's camera. . . the pesky bin may be a trap.


Sorry about that, wasn't thinking. Some of my neighbor don't like my cameras but most do. When something happens in the neighborhood that it my cameras view the neighbor's ask me if I can find out what happened. The police ask me also, there are 3 people in jail because of my cameras.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It was quite sunny earlier on but clouded over now - hopefully some rain will fall this weekend.
> 
> My neighbour is playing a game with his bin called 'how close to Lyn's door can I leave it?'
> They've started leaving it out on the pavement all the time now and he would rather leave it outside my door than his own which is a house width away. He's spoiling for an argument I think and waiting for me to say something, but as much as it annoys me I'll let him carry on - he'll soon .get fed of the trek to his bin.
> Or maybe I'll get someone to take a few streets away!?
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday so far!


I like that idea. If you have someone do that. Have them fill it with concrete.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I like that idea. If you have someone do that. Have them fill it with concrete.


I may also get him a pair of concrete boots and persuade him to come swimming so he'll be 'sleeping with the fishes' (said in an Sicilian accent)


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I was referring to the neighbor's camera. . . the pesky bin may be a trap.


Yes I think they have cameras, they definitely have one of the Ring doorbells which records people at/passing their door. 
It's pretty weird that a grown man could spend his time trying to wind me up like this. I suppose he may be grown but he's not entirely normal. 
He also forgets the other neighbours can see what he's up to.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sun is playing tag with some low hanging clouds today. Humid as all heck here today (77%) but our Sully loves it. Another month or so and it will soon be time for Ms Sully to come back inside for Winter. ?
> 
> Quick trip to Lowes today, picked up a nice 2”x10”x8 ft long pine board. $16.00 for a single board. ??‍ Picked up some Dark Walnut Tung oil & some wood sealer as well. A quick stop at WalMart for a 25# bag of black oilseed sunflower seed for the birdies. I have a nice mixed flock of birds coming daily now, Titmice, Chicadees, Blue Jays, Cardinals, Nuthatches, Woodpeckers. Of course Morning Doves too.


What are you going to do with the board - repairs or a new project?
Sunflower seeds are one of many products it's getting harder to find over here because of the shortage of lorry drivers which is leading to shortages in our shops. All down to Brexit I think and the time it takes to train up and issue new licences to new drivers. We have high unemployment but they can't get the HGV licences and not everyone can be or wants to be a driver. Some companies have given good pay rises to try to recruit. 

I managed to get a large sack a few weeks ago, for my birdies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> What are you going to do with the board - repairs or a new project?
> Sunflower seeds are one of many products it's getting harder to find over here because of the shortage of lorry drivers which is leading to shortages in our shops. All down to Brexit I think and the time it takes to train up and issue new licences to new drivers. We have high unemployment but they can't get the HGV licences and not everyone can be or wants to be a driver. Some companies have given good pay rises to try to recruit.
> 
> I managed to get a large sack a few weeks ago, for my birdies.



Aagh, the board. Going to add an extension to my ”temporary” work bench. I’ll cut off a few sections and augment the table top. 

No problem finding birdseed. I‘ve only been feeding one cup or less a day. This way if the squirrels get hungry, they only get a small bit.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I may also get him a pair of concrete boots and persuade him to come swimming so he'll be 'sleeping with the fishes' (said in an Sicilian accent)


If you do that, make sure you puncture the lungs. If you don't when the gases build up in the lungs. He will float to the surface. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. A cracking day here 5his morning. Bright sunshine coupled with cool Autumnal temperatures.

I got out kayaking early this morning. Pretty perfect really.

Enjoy your Sunday. Lots of football in the US to watch & gardening too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. A cracking day here 5his morning. Bright sunshine coupled with cool Autumnal temperatures.
> 
> I got out kayaking early this morning. Pretty perfect really.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday. Lots of football in the US to watch & gardening too.
> 
> View attachment 333088


Cant wait for pics of the color change. I miss that living in Florida.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Cant wait for pics of the color change. I miss that living in Florida.



Slowly. Lets not rush it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Slowly. Lets not rush it!


?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It was quite sunny earlier on but clouded over now - hopefully some rain will fall this weekend.
> 
> My neighbour is playing a game with his bin called 'how close to Lyn's door can I leave it?'
> They've started leaving it out on the pavement all the time now and he would rather leave it outside my door than his own which is a house width away. He's spoiling for an argument I think and waiting for me to say something, but as much as it annoys me I'll let him carry on - he'll soon .get fed of the trek to his bin.
> Or maybe I'll get someone to take a few streets away!?
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday so far!


Bird seed and a ton of it ! Be tough to get near that bin!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> If you do that, make sure you puncture the lungs. If you don't when the gases build up in the lungs. He will float to the surface. ?


Good tip, Ray, but I don't think I'd better ask how you know that!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Amen to that.


Maro2Bear said:


> Slowly. Lets not rush it!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Bird seed and a ton of it ! Be tough to get near that bin!


I may try that - it's now 2 feet away from my door and 12 feet away from theirs!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I may try that - it's now 2 feet away from my door and 12 feet away from theirs!


Just think. All those birdies flying around eating, and of course what goes in must come out ? the poop heads. Getting what they dish out. Oh yeah either take your trash out at night or under an


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's been quite a nice day here in between clouds.
Lola did some basking, but hasn't eaten a great deal today and took himself off to bed early.
I spent some time topping up the oil, coolant and water etc. in my old car and gave it a clean - it's due an MOT this week and we all know that cleanliness is next to road worthiness. It's 14 years old this month and I'm hoping it will pass again this year.

Linda's recue centre was on TV here again today - a segment on a programme hosted by a well known TV gardener - Alan Titchmarsh. They do such fantastic work with wildlife. Linda wasn't in it but it could have been filmed when she wasn't there. 
Still no news from her - I do hope she and her family are OK after their holiday.

Anyway my Sunday is almost over so I'd better go and lock up and sort the kitchen out before bed. 
Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday and I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry for all of your losses.


Thank you. Our loss is minuscule compared to so many others. We are so thankful.


----------



## TriciaStringer

We have so many things going on at the farm. We added four new ewes. They are from the same farm as our previous ewes and our ram. We very unexpectedly added a dog to the farm. She came from the sheep’s farm and had kept the animals safe. We are hoping she will do the same here. So far she is the smartest dog we’ve had or ever seen. A cold snap is headed this way. We finished all that was needed for Augustus’ heated house. I found a man that will make me one for $300. This thing is so heavy and sturdy. The wood is at least an inch thick. I did all the insulating and painting. With all the fence building we’ve been having to do in preparation for the sheep, hiring a tortoise house builder was a lifesaver. Now I’m going to go get ready for my week of teaching elementary PE.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good tip, Ray, but I don't think I'd better ask how you know that!!!!


I was a union rep. for many years. I had become associates of many Teamsters union rep's from New Jersey. 
That should explain it. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I was a union rep. for many years. I had become associates of many Teamsters union rep's from New Jersey.
> That should explain it. ?



Where’s Hoffa?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good morning All.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been quite a nice day here in between clouds.
> Lola did some basking, but hasn't eaten a great deal today and took himself off to bed early.
> I spent some time topping up the oil, coolant and water etc. in my old car and gave it a clean - it's due an MOT this week and we all know that cleanliness is next to road worthiness. It's 14 years old this month and I'm hoping it will pass again this year.
> 
> Linda's recue centre was on TV here again today - a segment on a programme hosted by a well known TV gardener - Alan Titchmarsh. They do such fantastic work with wildlife. Linda wasn't in it but it could have been filmed when she wasn't there.
> Still no news from her - I do hope she and her family are OK after their holiday.
> 
> Anyway my Sunday is almost over so I'd better go and lock up and sort the kitchen out before bed.
> Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da!



I hated getting the first MOT on my car after shipping it over. Had to have the front head lights dipped down and to the left so that our US lights don’t blind on-coming traffic that is now on the right side. I also had in install a single separate super bright rear fog light in the rear of the car. Once done my old VW Jetta passed MOT. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Where’s Hoffa?


When Hoffa went missing. They were pouring the concrete floor at the Pontiac Silverdome. That would be my guess. ?


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We have so many things going on at the farm. We added four new ewes. They are from the same farm as our previous ewes and our ram. We very unexpectedly added a dog to the farm. She came from the sheep’s farm and had kept the animals safe. We are hoping she will do the same here. So far she is the smartest dog we’ve had or ever seen. A cold snap is headed this way. We finished all that was needed for Augustus’ heated house. I found a man that will make me one for $300. This thing is so heavy and sturdy. The wood is at least an inch thick. I did all the insulating and painting. With all the fence building we’ve been having to do in preparation for the sheep, hiring a tortoise house builder was a lifesaver. Now I’m going to go get ready for my week of teaching elementary PE.


If the picture is of your daughter and your new dog, it looks like your daughter has a new dog ??. ? I'm glad you still have your turkeys and everything is getting back up and running.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> When Hoffa went missing. They were pouring the concrete floor at the Pontiac Silverdome. That would be my guess. ?


The restaurant he disappeared from was only 9 miles from the Silverdome.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> The restaurant he disappeared from was only 9 miles from the Silverdome.


Whoa, no way! No wonder they didn't find him at the NY Giants' stadium.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Whoa, no way! No wonder they didn't find him at the NY Giants' stadium.


Hoffa lived in Michigan. When he went missing I was in high school. The police got a tip that he was buried in some vacant land right by my house. After the police left we were over there trying to find him. When they started building the Pontiac Silverdome. My buddies and I were mad because we used to ride out dirt bikes there.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday.

A bit overcast & muggy. We did some early morning weed pulling & edging. We’ve let a few areas get a bit weedy ‘cause it’s been stinking too hot & humid all Summer. Early morning & evening temps are now tolerable.

Leaves on our Hybrid Tulip Poplars are starting to fall. It’s that time of the year plus it’s been pretty dry here the last few weeks.

Ok. My break is over.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> 
> A bit overcast & muggy. We did some early morning weed pulling & edging. We’ve let a few areas get a bit weedy ‘cause it’s been stinking too hot & humid all Summer. Early morning & evening temps are now tolerable.
> 
> Leaves on our Hybrid Tulip Poplars are starting to fall. It’s that time of the year plus it’s been pretty dry here the last few weeks.
> 
> Ok. My break is over.


If you ever run out of projects at your place. I have plenty to do over here. ?
I guess I am going to have to hire someone. It's going to be hard to accept. But I see the writing on the wall.?
I am hoping to find a young man that I can teach the tricks of the trades.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> If you ever run out of projects at your place. I have plenty to do over here. ?
> I guess I am going to have to hire someone. It's going to be hard to accept. But I see the writing on the wall.?
> I am hoping to find a young man that I can teach the tricks of the trades.



Are you still thinking of putting a pool in the yard?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Popped up in YouTube.


----------



## Yvonne G

He talks too fast!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been quite a nice day here in between clouds.
> Lola did some basking, but hasn't eaten a great deal today and took himself off to bed early.
> I spent some time topping up the oil, coolant and water etc. in my old car and gave it a clean - it's due an MOT this week and we all know that cleanliness is next to road worthiness. It's 14 years old this month and I'm hoping it will pass again this year.
> 
> Linda's recue centre was on TV here again today - a segment on a programme hosted by a well known TV gardener - Alan Titchmarsh. They do such fantastic work with wildlife. Linda wasn't in it but it could have been filmed when she wasn't there.
> Still no news from her - I do hope she and her family are OK after their holiday.
> 
> Anyway my Sunday is almost over so I'd better go and lock up and sort the kitchen out before bed.
> Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Nos Da!


I’m impressed that your doing your car Maintenence yourself!!! Been very hot the past few days here but cooler temps are moving in this evening! Hope yours is pleasant!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Good morning All.
> 
> View attachment 333136


Good afternoon!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Are you still thinking of putting a pool in the yard?


Yes, we submitted all the paperwork to the ins. company. I needed documentation from my doctor and physical therapist. Why a pool would be beneficial for my recovery. Now just waiting for a answer.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes, we submitted all the paperwork to the ins. company. I needed documentation from my doctor and physical therapist. Why a pool would be beneficial for my recovery. Now just waiting for a answer.


Fingers crossed & sending good vibes!! A tiki bar would help as well!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> Fingers crossed & sending good vibes!! A tiki bar would help as well!!


Make Opo's night box the base of the Tiki Bar!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’m impressed that your doing your car Maintenence yourself!!! Been very hot the past few days here but cooler temps are moving in this evening! Hope yours is pleasant!


Made my Dad teach me the basics of car maintenance. My first car was an old mini and that was just like a Meccano set, I even managed to changed the petrol pump in that and do all the brakes etc. saved myself a lot of money on garage fees. Modern cars are more computerised so topping up the fluids and recharging a battery are about all I can do now.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hoffa lived in Michigan. When he went missing I was in high school. The police got a tip that he was buried in some vacant land right by my house. After the police left we were over there trying to find him. When they started building the Pontiac Silverdome. My buddies and I were mad because we used to ride out dirt bikes there.?


I would have said he was in my garden to get it dug up for free.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky muggy humid rainy overcast gray day. 78% humidity.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Popped up in YouTube.


That's a lot of tortoises! And cold water!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Made my Dad teach me the basics of car maintenance. My first car was an old mini and that was just like a Meccano set, I even managed to changed the petrol pump in that and do all the brakes etc. saved myself a lot of money on garage fees. Modern cars are more computerised so topping up the fluids and recharging a battery are about all I can do now.


I grew up with mechanics so they used me for my small hands as a helper. I know what you mean about the computerized crap and even more. Today I've got Joe's car in the shop for fixing his brake lights, turn signal lights, and maybe the turn signal switch.? My brother that's a mechanic said take it to the garage ? They called me to find out how to get into the trunk and the only reason I know how is I read the book ? that's how I found out where the battery is when Joe needed a battery charge from AAA. It's pretty bad when even mechanics have to learn how to read.??


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's still pretty warm and dry here and I'm glad Lola is still able to go out and bask, he'll miss it when the temps drop and the wet weather arrives.
I had the MRI on my right knee today, but won't get the results for a few weeks.
Apart from that nothing special happening. 

The bin saga continues with me pushing it away from my door and them pushing it back. The wheels will drop off soon!



The only good thing about it is that all the other neighbours can see what they're like and the sort of low level bullying I have to put up with. A few have asked me what they are doing. One has suggested I get some blokes to go and have a 'quiet' word with them another thinks I should empty it over the pavement. It's a pity none of them will speak up for me, but I suppose they don't want to get involved in neighbourhood squabbles. 
At least it's spurred on my efforts to find a new home.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I grew up with mechanics so they used me for my small hands as a helper. I know what you mean about the computerized crap and even more. Today I've got Joe's car in the shop for fixing his brake lights, turn signal lights, and maybe the turn signal switch.? My brother that's a mechanic said take it to the garage ? They called me to find out how to get into the trunk and the only reason I know how is I read the book ? that's how I found out where the battery is when Joe needed a battery charge from AAA. It's pretty bad when even mechanics have to learn how to read.??


I can still do the bulb changes but I have to remove the whole units now so a much longer job that it used to be.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Well, it arrived. Happy first day of Autumn.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I can still do the bulb changes but I have to remove the whole units now so a much longer job that it used to be.


It's the turn signal switch that's crazy ?. I watched 2 videos and the first one was pretty much what my mechanic brother said. I don't want to do this. And every other word started with an f on the video.? Neither one looks easy. And it used to be a simple thing.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Well, it arrived. Happy first day of Autumn.
> 
> View attachment 333302


We had a first fall vegetable soup day. It's been pouring down raining here. Indian summer will be soon though. I'll get Sapphire out as much as possible.


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Fingers crossed & sending good vibes!! A tiki bar would help as well!!


Yeap. I will come and help Rose supervise therapy sessions!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! It’s getting “Chili” weather.. With cornbread of course!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday!!

speaking of Chili, look what I found…


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's still pretty warm and dry here and I'm glad Lola is still able to go out and bask, he'll miss it when the temps drop and the wet weather arrives.
> I had the MRI on my right knee today, but won't get the results for a few weeks.
> Apart from that nothing special happening.
> 
> The bin saga continues with me pushing it away from my door and them pushing it back. The wheels will drop off soon!
> View attachment 333301
> 
> 
> The only good thing about it is that all the other neighbours can see what they're like and the sort of low level bullying I have to put up with. A few have asked me what they are doing. One has suggested I get some blokes to go and have a 'quiet' word with them another thinks I should empty it over the pavement. It's a pity none of them will speak up for me, but I suppose they don't want to get involved in neighbourhood squabbles.
> At least it's spurred on my efforts to find a new home.


Maybe they're saying, "Here, you may use my bin to deposit your garbage in! Have a lovely day!!"


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. What a great morning to be out kayaking. Plus, I have a great turtle story for show-n-tell. First, the start. Turtle story next.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s the turtle saga.

As I was paddling this morning, i noticed a slight disturbance along the shoreline. Watched & paddled closer, yep, had to be a fish or turtle or something.

Once on the scene I quickly see that we have two pretty large turtles “fighting” or doing something odd. I paddled right up to them with camera at the ready. I figured for sure that they would scurry away.
Nope, they stayed there as I snapped.




After this first pix, I reached down into the water and grabbed the larger one from the very back end and lifted him out. As i lifted out I quickly noticed that this large turtle had the front claw & leg of the other half way down its mouth. I lifted both turtles out (still attached) & dropped them on my lap. Time for a few more pix. Flipped them over for another pix.








Then some up close head shots.









 Check out those claws!

One last shot on the bow of the boat before back into the water.




The large turtle was a little feisty, the smaller one very spooked.

 Check out the differences in their faces & eyes & beaks.

The End


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s the turtle saga.
> 
> As I was paddling this morning, i noticed a slight disturbance along the shoreline. Watched & paddled closer, yep, had to be a fish or turtle or something.
> 
> Once on the scene I quickly see that we have two pretty large turtles “fighting” or doing something odd. I paddled right up to them with camera at the ready. I figured for sure that they would scurry away.
> Nope, they stayed there as I snapped.
> 
> View attachment 333462
> 
> 
> After this first pix, I reached down into the water and grabbed the larger one from the very back end and lifted him out. As i lifted out I quickly noticed that this large turtle had the front claw & leg of the other half way down its mouth. I lifted both turtles out (still attached) & dropped them on my lap. Time for a few more pix. Flipped them over for another pix.
> 
> View attachment 333455
> 
> 
> View attachment 333454
> 
> 
> 
> Then some up close head shots.
> 
> View attachment 333456
> 
> View attachment 333457
> 
> 
> View attachment 333459
> 
> 
> Check out those claws!
> 
> One last shot on the bow of the boat before back into the water.
> 
> View attachment 333460
> 
> 
> The large turtle was a little feisty, the smaller one very spooked.
> 
> Check out the differences in their faces & eyes & beaks.
> 
> The End


That little turtle must have nine lives and was rescued again by you.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> speaking of Chili, look what I found…
> View attachment 333428


That kinda sounds good but I'd have to substitute the black beans and corn. Which would be easy. I don't like black beans and I can't have corn but I bet it would still be nice with some other dark bean and maybe a 3 pepper and onion frozen mix. Oh yeah no light cheese for me ? the full flavor or nothing for me. Mexicana chicken chili ?️


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe they're saying, "Here, you may use my bin to deposit your garbage in! Have a lovely day!!"


Getting someone to give a bag of their dog poop had occurred to me.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s the turtle saga.
> 
> As I was paddling this morning, i noticed a slight disturbance along the shoreline. Watched & paddled closer, yep, had to be a fish or turtle or something.
> 
> Once on the scene I quickly see that we have two pretty large turtles “fighting” or doing something odd. I paddled right up to them with camera at the ready. I figured for sure that they would scurry away.
> Nope, they stayed there as I snapped.
> 
> View attachment 333462
> 
> 
> After this first pix, I reached down into the water and grabbed the larger one from the very back end and lifted him out. As i lifted out I quickly noticed that this large turtle had the front claw & leg of the other half way down its mouth. I lifted both turtles out (still attached) & dropped them on my lap. Time for a few more pix. Flipped them over for another pix.
> 
> View attachment 333455
> 
> 
> View attachment 333454
> 
> 
> 
> Then some up close head shots.
> 
> View attachment 333456
> 
> View attachment 333457
> 
> 
> View attachment 333459
> 
> 
> Check out those claws!
> 
> One last shot on the bow of the boat before back into the water.
> 
> View attachment 333460
> 
> 
> The large turtle was a little feisty, the smaller one very spooked.
> 
> Check out the differences in their faces & eyes & beaks.
> 
> The End


Wow! That's incredible, and you saved the little one from a nasty injury - or worse!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Getting someone to give a bag of their dog poop had occurred to me.


Wish I was closer… I could hook you up! Dog poo, horse pop, sully poo, cat poo, …. The list goes on ???


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Jayden and I are off to Chicken trades days today and then to Moms to help with some of her outdoor chores.. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's cloudy here but still quite warm and dry.
My car failed it's MOT yesterday because the brake discs were rusted so it cost me about £180 to have them and new brake pads replaced. At least I have the MOT certificate now, so I can tax it, and I also have to renew the insurance next week too. It's an expensive time of year.
I managed to fill up with petrol too. 
The garages are crazy at the moment with long queues because the shortage of tanker drivers means that deliveries aren't getting to them especially for diesel. Plus there's a lot of panic buying going on. I don't drive far since I retired so my tank should last me a long time.
I don't know where all the drivers have suddenly disappeared to - some are blaming Brexit and the fact that overseas workers have gone home, but I can't believe that so many of them were drivers!
Between that and the empty supermarket shelves the selfish Brits have started stockpiling in a big way.
I just hope Lola's salad supplies for the winter will be OK.
Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Jayden and I are off to Chicken trades days today and then to Moms to help with some of her outdoor chores.. Hope everyone has a great day


Have fun, Heather!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I can still do the bulb changes but I have to remove the whole units now so a much longer job that it used to be.


Oh I love this kinda talk...lol I can do a lot of stuff on my 33 year old car, could even do tune-ups on it back in the day. But the engine is a highly computerized, recombulutin, fancya*sed, high foulutin piece of machinery that gets hooked up to another computer to get repaired... Happy rainy Saturday...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's cloudy here but still quite warm and dry.
> My car failed it's MOT yesterday because the brake discs were rusted so it cost me about £180 to have them and new brake pads replaced. At least I have the MOT certificate now, so I can tax it, and I also have to renew the insurance next week too. It's an expensive time of year.
> I managed to fill up with petrol too.
> The garages are crazy at the moment with long queues because the shortage of tanker drivers means that deliveries aren't getting to them especially for diesel. Plus there's a lot of panic buying going on. I don't drive far since I retired so my tank should last me a long time.
> I don't know where all the drivers have suddenly disappeared to - some are blaming Brexit and the fact that overseas workers have gone home, but I can't believe that so many of them were drivers!
> Between that and the empty supermarket shelves the selfish Brits have started stockpiling in a big way.
> I just hope Lola's salad supplies for the winter will be OK.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


That was us 2 years ago. Hang in...


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, we are underway.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Oh I love this kinda talk...lol I can do a lot of stuff on my 33 year old car, could even do tune-ups on it back in the day. But the engine is a highly computerized, recombulutin, fancya*sed, high foulutin piece of machinery that gets hooked up to another computer to get repaired... Happy rainy Saturday...


I was always better at fixing my car and DIY than I was at cooking and sewing etc!!
Happy Saturday to you too Maggie!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And, we are underway.
> 
> View attachment 333501


I find it very hard to get excited about football - never have been interested, but if you are watching, enjoy!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I find it very hard to get excited about football - never have been interested, but if you are watching, enjoy!


My neither...my football is NASCAR...When Steve Young stopped playing I lost interest in football...and that looks like maybe my NASCAR weekends might come to the end as well. They have made so many rules and regulations to NASCAR, the drivers, and the freakin cars. Every car has exactly the same car...species and measurements are all the same. It takes a driver and 2 freakin spotters just to drive the car. That's no fun...too many rules and regulations ruined football and now rules and regulations are ruining NASCAR...unfortunately the bumping and banging of MY NASCAR is coming to the end, can't bump draft anymore, just too many rules...I 't [t like laws and rules...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I find it very hard to get excited about football - never have been interested, but if you are watching, enjoy!



The game kicked off at 0730 am here, so a good thing (other than cartoons or sewing) to watch with morning coffee. It was nil nil at half, then we went to run a quick shopping errand.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's cloudy here but still quite warm and dry.
> My car failed it's MOT yesterday because the brake discs were rusted so it cost me about £180 to have them and new brake pads replaced. At least I have the MOT certificate now, so I can tax it, and I also have to renew the insurance next week too. It's an expensive time of year.
> I managed to fill up with petrol too.
> The garages are crazy at the moment with long queues because the shortage of tanker drivers means that deliveries aren't getting to them especially for diesel. Plus there's a lot of panic buying going on. I don't drive far since I retired so my tank should last me a long time.
> I don't know where all the drivers have suddenly disappeared to - some are blaming Brexit and the fact that overseas workers have gone home, but I can't believe that so many of them were drivers!
> Between that and the empty supermarket shelves the selfish Brits have started stockpiling in a big way.
> I just hope Lola's salad supplies for the winter will be OK.
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


There's talk of strikes protesting mandatory vaccinations in the U.S., including among truckers. Our supply lines have not recovered from the lockdowns as it is. When the lockdowns occurred last year & toilet paper couldn't be found because the shelves were empty, I was low on tp. I don't hoard, but I don't want THAT stress again.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> My neither...my football is NASCAR...When Steve Young stopped playing I lost interest in football...and that looks like maybe my NASCAR weekends might come to the end as well. They have made so many rules and regulations to NASCAR, the drivers, and the freakin cars. Every car has exactly the same car...species and measurements are all the same. It takes a driver and 2 freakin spotters just to drive the car. That's no fun...too many rules and regulations ruined football and now rules and regulations are ruining NASCAR...unfortunately the bumping and banging of MY NASCAR is coming to the end, can't bump draft anymore, just too many rules...I 't [t like laws and rules...


Wow so if you ain't bumpin then you ain't racin? I am surprised you stayed in this long!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Last discovery during yesterday morning’s kayak trip. Colonies of Bryozoans. Yep, lots of them.

Most ask what they are….

Typically, when people ask this question,what they have discovered is a colony of the freshwater bryozoan _Pectinatella magnifica_. Freshwater bryozoans are microscopic aquatic invertebrates that live in colonies that can form into jelly-like clumps, and are often found attached to docks or sticks. Bryozoan colonies can be as big as one foot (30 centimeters) in diameter. The base of each tiny bryozoan is attached to a surface. Its body has an outer sleeve-like structure called the cystid, and a mass of organs called polypide that moves inside of it.

Pix…one down in the water, the other on deck.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Last discovery during yesterday morning’s kayak trip. Colonies of Bryozoans. Yep, lots of them.
> 
> Most ask what they are….
> 
> Typically, when people ask this question,what they have discovered is a colony of the freshwater bryozoan _Pectinatella magnifica_. Freshwater bryozoans are microscopic aquatic invertebrates that live in colonies that can form into jelly-like clumps, and are often found attached to docks or sticks. Bryozoan colonies can be as big as one foot (30 centimeters) in diameter. The base of each tiny bryozoan is attached to a surface. Its body has an outer sleeve-like structure called the cystid, and a mass of organs called polypide that moves inside of it.
> 
> Pix…one down in the water, the other on deck.
> 
> View attachment 333526
> 
> 
> View attachment 333527


Scary. Looks like a brain soaked in algae!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Last discovery during yesterday morning’s kayak trip. Colonies of Bryozoans. Yep, lots of them.
> 
> Most ask what they are….
> 
> Typically, when people ask this question,what they have discovered is a colony of the freshwater bryozoan _Pectinatella magnifica_. Freshwater bryozoans are microscopic aquatic invertebrates that live in colonies that can form into jelly-like clumps, and are often found attached to docks or sticks. Bryozoan colonies can be as big as one foot (30 centimeters) in diameter. The base of each tiny bryozoan is attached to a surface. Its body has an outer sleeve-like structure called the cystid, and a mass of organs called polypide that moves inside of it.
> 
> Pix…one down in the water, the other on deck.
> 
> View attachment 333526
> 
> 
> View attachment 333527



Ok… so….

1)- what is it considered? 
An animal?
A plant?
2)- how do they move?
Do they squirm like a slug?
3)- does it have a face?
If it has internal organs, at least God could have given it a face. No?

4)- it oooks like a hedgehog curled up in fear?!!!

Either way, it’s very cool and thank you for the description.
However, it’s Saturday and my brain ? is working far less today than that beautiful….
(Whatever it is) creature from the lagoon.
Could you please fill in the blanks?
Maybe even give it A FACE!??? ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok… so….
> 
> 1)- what is it considered?
> An animal?
> A plant?



 To be exact, it’s an invertebrate.


Chefdenoel10 said:


> 2)- how do they move?
> Do they squirm like a slug?



 They don’t really move, at least on their own. If dislodged from their colony they float about til they reattach to something.
 No squirming



Chefdenoel10 said:


> 3)- does it have a face?
> If it has internal organs, at least God could have given it a face. No?


 No face, or real body parts ?
 Some of it’s “internal parts” are actually all on the outside



Chefdenoel10 said:


> 4)- it oooks like a hedgehog curled up in fear?!!!


 Maybe, but more like a jelly fish.



Chefdenoel10 said:


> Either way, it’s very cool and thank you for the description.
> However, it’s Saturday and my brain ? is working far less today than that beautiful….
> (Whatever it is) creature from the lagoon.
> Could you please fill in the blanks?
> Maybe even give it A FACE!??? ?



 Yes, they are pretty cool. Only found in fresh water & are a sign of clean, healthy water.

 Want to read more ? https://www.fountains2go.com/what-are-the-jelly-like-blobs-under-my-dock


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> To be exact, it’s an invertebrate.
> 
> 
> They don’t really move, at least on their own. If dislodged from their colony they float about til they reattach to something.
> No squirming
> 
> 
> No face, or real body parts ?
> Some of it’s “internal parts” are actually all on the outside
> 
> 
> Maybe, but more like a jelly fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are pretty cool. Only found in fresh water & are a sign of clean, healthy water.
> 
> Want to read more ? https://www.fountains2go.com/what-are-the-jelly-like-blobs-under-my-dock



Thank you soooo much!
What interesting reading too!!
I LOOOOVE learning something new.
How cool!! That you found two!!
But still when you say “invertebrate “
My brain just shuts like a zipper? ?
Like a light switch? ?
Like a …..? ….Invertebrate !! ?
And MY body parts can be found outside of MY body too!! 
(It has been a loooonnnngggg weeekk..)?‍?️
But thank you for passing your knowledge along to me. 
If I have to I will read it twice !
I am in awe of your knowledge and pay as close attention to you when you speak.
(Not something I do for many people often).
You must be interesting to me?? ??


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Scary. Looks like a brain soaked in algae!!


My brother would love it ? if he ever got to see one. He has a collection of toy plastic brains ? I can't wait to see his reaction when I show him the picture ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> My brother would love it ? if he ever got to see one. He has a collection of toy plastic brains ? I can't wait to see his reaction when I show him the picture ?


My 2nd favorite horror movie is "The Brain That Wouldn't Die."


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> My 2nd favorite horror movie is "The Brain That Wouldn't Die."


When I showed Joe the picture he drug out all his toy brains to show me again ?. I'm gonna have to ask Joe about the movie. Id almost bet he's seen it. He may own it knowing him.?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> To be exact, it’s an invertebrate.
> 
> 
> They don’t really move, at least on their own. If dislodged from their colony they float about til they reattach to something.
> No squirming
> 
> 
> No face, or real body parts ?
> Some of it’s “internal parts” are actually all on the outside
> 
> 
> Maybe, but more like a jelly fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are pretty cool. Only found in fresh water & are a sign of clean, healthy water.
> 
> Want to read more ? https://www.fountains2go.com/what-are-the-jelly-like-blobs-under-my-dock


We have lots of these in our lake.. they must be working overtime though because our lake is pretty nasty!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> We have lots of these in our lake.. they must be working overtime though because our lake is pretty nasty!!! ?


Thats a good sign, it means your water is clean & fresh. From what I read, the populations (size of the globs) get much larger as Fall sets in. They prepare to over-winter.

Wonder how they would work out in a cold fresh water aquarium.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats a good sign, it means your water is clean & fresh. From what I read, the populations (size of the globs) get much larger as Fall sets in. They prepare to over-winter.
> 
> Wonder how they would work out in a cold fresh water aquarium.


"The Brain that keeps on growing", takes over the tank, invades living room, looks for human blood," kinda a new "The Blob." More & more "Brains" emerge from lakes Yeah, I think Hollywierd would be all over this!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Last discovery during yesterday morning’s kayak trip. Colonies of Bryozoans. Yep, lots of them.
> 
> Most ask what they are….
> 
> Typically, when people ask this question,what they have discovered is a colony of the freshwater bryozoan _Pectinatella magnifica_. Freshwater bryozoans are microscopic aquatic invertebrates that live in colonies that can form into jelly-like clumps, and are often found attached to docks or sticks. Bryozoan colonies can be as big as one foot (30 centimeters) in diameter. The base of each tiny bryozoan is attached to a surface. Its body has an outer sleeve-like structure called the cystid, and a mass of organs called polypide that moves inside of it.
> 
> Pix…one down in the water, the other on deck.
> 
> View attachment 333526
> 
> 
> View attachment 333527


That's incredible - I've not seen them before. They look like rocks in the water.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok… so….
> 
> 1)- what is it considered?
> An animal?
> A plant?
> 2)- how do they move?
> Do they squirm like a slug?
> 3)- does it have a face?
> If it has internal organs, at least God could have given it a face. No?
> 
> 4)- it oooks like a hedgehog curled up in fear?!!!
> 
> Either way, it’s very cool and thank you for the description.
> However, it’s Saturday and my brain ? is working far less today than that beautiful….
> (Whatever it is) creature from the lagoon.
> Could you please fill in the blanks?
> Maybe even give it A FACE!??? ?


Welcome back Chef! Hope you've recovered from that last big storm to hit you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all. 
We've got some heavy rain and strong wind on its way during the night so I've been battening down the hatches. I don't think it's going to last long though and should be calmer by daylight. 
Apart from that I had a fairly restful Sunday - in fact so restful that I kept falling asleep. I've not been sleeping too well lately and I think it all caught up with me today. 
Hope you're all having a good Sunday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats a good sign, it means your water is clean & fresh. From what I read, the populations (size of the globs) get much larger as Fall sets in. They prepare to over-winter.
> 
> Wonder how they would work out in a cold fresh water aquarium.


There is something like that in lake Michigan. When there is what we called a bloom of them. Your fishing line would be covered with them after trolling for awhile. Kind of a hassle trying to clear your lines.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thats a good sign, it means your water is clean & fresh. From what I read, the populations (size of the globs) get much larger as Fall sets in. They prepare to over-winter.
> 
> Wonder how they would work out in a cold fresh water aquarium.


I'm just glad that if I ever get to see one ? I'll have a general idea of what I'm looking at  and know that it's a good invertebrate ?


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It’s getting “Chili” weather.. With cornbread of course!


We had gumbo!


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> speaking of Chili, look what I found…
> View attachment 333428


Sounds delicious! I just made something similar but different.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> We had gumbo!


Yum ? and it's gotta have okra.


----------



## TriciaStringer

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> speaking of Chili, look what I found…
> View attachment 333428











Green Enchiladas Chicken Soup (Slow Cooker + Instant Pot)


Green Enchiladas Chicken Soup (Slow Cooker + Instant Pot) has a tasty broth of green enchiladas sauce, salsa verde, cheese, & tender chicken.




seekinggoodeats.com





I found it!


----------



## TriciaStringer

Cathie G said:


> Yum ? and it's gotta have okra.


That's my favorite part of it! I try to leave none for the other people.


----------



## Cathie G

TriciaStringer said:


> That's my favorite part of it! I try to leave none for the other people.


Yep! It can be fried, steamed, however you want to cook it, I love it. My favorite grocery store has dried okra in snack containers. It's way better than potato chips with a nice chicken soup ? I make sure my little Sapphire gets some fresh now and then.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> speaking of Chili, look what I found…
> View attachment 333428


Wow that' sounds great!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> We've got some heavy rain and strong wind on its way during the night so I've been battening down the hatches. I don't think it's going to last long though and should be calmer by daylight.
> Apart from that I had a fairly restful Sunday - in fact so restful that I kept falling asleep. I've not been sleeping too well lately and I think it all caught up with me today.
> Hope you're all having a good Sunday.


If you were falling asleep, you must have needed the rest… hope the storm is passed and your off for a beautiful uneventful day!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> We had gumbo!


Gumbo is a favorite around here and Jayden is the biggest eater. He will have gumbo for 3 days and still take it in a thermos for lunch!


----------



## EllieMay

TriciaStringer said:


> Green Enchiladas Chicken Soup (Slow Cooker + Instant Pot)
> 
> 
> Green Enchiladas Chicken Soup (Slow Cooker + Instant Pot) has a tasty broth of green enchiladas sauce, salsa verde, cheese, & tender chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seekinggoodeats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it!


Printed!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Well happy Monday all.. gonna be a beautiful day here in the south!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Well happy Monday all.. gonna be a beautiful day here in the south!


A rainy one in Oregon...


----------



## Maggie3fan

I detailed my car yesterday...it just shined so bright...lol, but of course this is Oregon...right now it is dark and freakin pouring. The newspaper said it was gonna start raining Thursday...so I guess now it will rain on a clean car...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

oh...oh...I'm getting out my passport... gonna make a trip to the United Kingdom where they are running out of supplies and petrol due to a lack of truck drivers.
Radio announcers voice... " ladies and gentle we break into regular programming to inform you that service stations are running out of fuel and empty shelves where there should be plenty bog rolls; we will face a dire situation in the loo". 
So get ready cuz here she comes that marvelous mysterious magnificent jewel of the PacificNorthWest...Maggie the...hmmm mechanical...hmmm Maggie the...what? Anyhow I'm gonna go save the Queen...and drive truck on the wrong side of the road...oh dear! lol


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> A rainy one in Oregon...


Is that the normal there???


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> oh...oh...I'm getting out my passport... gonna make a trip to the United Kingdom where they are running out of supplies and petrol due to a lack of truck drivers.
> Radio announcers voice... " ladies and gentle we break into regular programming to inform you that service stations are running out of fuel and empty shelves where there should be plenty bog rolls; we will face a dire situation in the loo".
> So get ready cuz here she comes that marvelous mysterious magnificent jewel of the PacificNorthWest...Maggie the...hmmm mechanical...hmmm Maggie the...what? Anyhow I'm gonna go save the Queen...and drive truck on the wrong side of the road...oh dear! lol


Now that is cool!! What’s the timeframe??


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Now that is cool!! What’s the timeframe??


lol!!! You should know me enuf to know I made that up, except they are having fuel, t-paper and driverw...I'm too old to go there...heck I live 4 miles from the Safeway store,and I get lost monthly...hahaha


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Is that the normal there???


Well yeah...It rains , ices and snows for 7 months. Mary K can go in and out at will, but not the smaller torts like this Russian protecting the food left in his Frisbee...


and the newspaper lied so I thought I had more time, wasn't supposed to rain until Weds or Thurs, and it's freakin pouring right now.
I waxed and buffed out my car thinking it would stay clean for a few days anyhow


----------



## zolasmum

maggie3fan said:


> oh...oh...I'm getting out my passport... gonna make a trip to the United Kingdom where they are running out of supplies and petrol due to a lack of truck drivers.
> Radio announcers voice... " ladies and gentle we break into regular programming to inform you that service stations are running out of fuel and empty shelves where there should be plenty bog rolls; we will face a dire situation in the loo".
> So get ready cuz here she comes that marvelous mysterious magnificent jewel of the PacificNorthWest...Maggie the...hmmm mechanical...hmmm Maggie the...what? Anyhow I'm gonna go save the Queen...and drive truck on the wrong side of the road...oh dear! lol


 Please come, Maggie - the UK needs you !! The Queen needs you !! All your admirers here will be waiting at the airport waving flags for you. And if you could sneak Mary Knobbins onto the plane, as well, I'm sure she would be offered a huge garden to destroy at Buckingham Palace !!
Angie


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Well yeah...It rains , ices and snows for 7 months. Mary K can go in and out at will, but not the smaller torts like this Russian protecting the food left in his Frisbee...
> View attachment 333606
> 
> and the newspaper lied so I thought I had more time, wasn't supposed to rain until Weds or Thurs, and it's freakin pouring right now.
> I waxed and buffed out my car thinking it would stay clean for a few days anyhow


That's what made it rain, Maggie. It's always washing & polishing something that makes it pour rain. Well, if you didn't do a good rinse job on it, it's getting "rinsed" now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another great day here in Mar6land. I got wifey up and out kayaking as well. Perfect Autumnal weather.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> lol!!! You should know me enuf to know I made that up, except they are having fuel, t-paper and driverw...I'm too old to go there...heck I live 4 miles from the Safeway store,and I get lost monthly...hahaha


Well heck… what can I say ?‍


----------



## Maggie3fan

zolasmum said:


> Please come, Maggie - the UK needs you !! The Queen needs you !! All your admirers here will be waiting at the airport waving flags for you. And if you could sneak Mary Knobbins onto the plane, as well, I'm sure she would be offered a huge garden to destroy at Buckingham Palace !!
> Angie


Oh my! I wonder if the Queen has ever even seen a tortoise before. lol I even know how to smuggle a large tortoise, taught to me by a Captain of the 750somethings?
I've thought about her a bit lately, and wondered how she's doing without Phillip...


----------



## zolasmum

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my! I wonder if the Queen has ever even seen a tortoise before. lol I even know how to smuggle a large tortoise, taught to me by a Captain of the 750somethings?
> I've thought about her a bit lately, and wondered how she's doing without Phillip...


She seems to be doing ok - they were a very devoted couple, but during the last few years, they spent quite a lot of time apart, for various reasons, and it may be that she finds life a bit more restful without him. No more practical jokes, etc ! When she appears on tv, she usually looks genuinely quite cheerful. Not like Queen Victoria, who dressed in black always after Albert died, and mourned him constantly.
I bet she has never met a tortoise like Mary Knobbins !!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another great day here in Mar6land. I got wifey up and out kayaking as well. Perfect Autumnal weather.
> 
> View attachment 333631
> 
> 
> View attachment 333632
> 
> 
> View attachment 333633


I always love how the waters are like a mirror of the land above it ? Mar6land is so beautiful


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Chef! Hope you've recovered from that last big storm to hit you.



Thank you!!
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Another great day here in Mar6land. I got wifey up and out kayaking as well. Perfect Autumnal weather.
> 
> View attachment 333631
> 
> 
> View attachment 333632
> 
> 
> View attachment 333633



These photos should be in a calendar!!!
…. Gorgeous my friend… just gorgeous.!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my! I wonder if the Queen has ever even seen a tortoise before. lol I even know how to smuggle a large tortoise, taught to me by a Captain of the 750somethings?
> I've thought about her a bit lately, and wondered how she's doing without Phillip...


There's a documentary about Phillip due to be aired soon that was started before he died in honour if his 100th birthday which sadly he didn't make, it was continued as a tribute to him after his death. 
Like all Mum's it's her kids that cause her headaches!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
We have a very wet Tuesday here with more heavy rain than we've seen in a long time - much needed so all good. There should be some thunder and lightning on the way later.
Lola has obviously sensed the change in the weather and is staying in the warm. 

I popped out earlier to see my niece before she moves to London to start her first full time job. I think she will find it hard financially - renting one room in a shared house is going to cost her £800+ a month - but it has always been her dream to live and work there so she needs to experience the reality of it for herself. It's never appealed to me - too big and busy. Give me the hills and valleys any day!
Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> We have a very wet Tuesday here with more heavy rain than we've seen in a long time - much needed so all good. There should be some thunder and lightning on the way later.
> Lola has obviously sensed the change in the weather and is staying in the warm.
> 
> I popped out earlier to see my niece before she moves to London to start her first full time job. I think she will find it hard financially - renting one room in a shared house is going to cost her £800+ a month - but it has always been her dream to live and work there so she needs to experience the reality of it for herself. It's never appealed to me - too big and busy. Give me the hills and valleys any day!
> Hope you're all having a good day.


Nice here again, warming up, but rain forecast for this afternoon. It has been pretty dry, so the rain will be good for Fall planting, tree coloration.

Good luck to your niece. I too had no interest in big city life. I lived up near Harrogate for 5 years, only made it to London once on a Wrays bus tour. Did the touristy stuff.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from mailing off my US passport application. State Department processing center is taking 16 weeks (three months) to process! Three months processing time!


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from mailing off my US passport application. State Department processing center is taking 16 weeks (three months) to process! Three months processing time!


Is that with paying the extra fee for expediting or just mailing it in?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Is that with paying the extra fee for expediting or just mailing it in?



Actually, that’s the expedited process. ?‍ We paid more for that & for them to “priority” it back. 

Lots of bureaucracy & red tape involved.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon to you all.
We have a break in the rainfall today before it resumes tomorrow, so it's sunny but quite blustery.
Definitely feels and looks like autumn now .
I'm just pottering around the house while I wait for a parcel delivery, but only making essential journeys anyway to make my petrol last. There have been fights over fuel at some of the garages in the UK and someone even pulled a knife to threaten staff and other customers. There isn't a shortage of petrol or diesel - just drivers. The army are being used now to deliver it. The garages are only running out because of panic buying. Hopefully it will calm down soon. 

Hope you're all having a good Weds.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon to you all.
> We have a break in the rainfall today before it resumes tomorrow, so it's sunny but quite blustery.
> Definitely feels and looks like autumn now .
> I'm just pottering around the house while I wait for a parcel delivery, but only making essential journeys anyway to make my petrol last. There have been fights over fuel at some of the garages in the UK and someone even pulled a knife to threaten staff and other customers. There isn't a shortage of petrol or diesel - just drivers. The army are being used now to deliver it. The garages are only running out because of panic buying. Hopefully it will calm down soon.
> 
> Hope you're all having a good Weds.


I saw that on our news here about your country. But I was surprised to find toilet paper while shopping the other day because I heard on the news we once again have a shortage of that. The horders probably still have a garage full ? that they couldn't sell ? cause most people had at least a roomful. That kinda makes me wonder what people are full of. Everyday I wake up is gonna be a good day one way or another ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I saw that on our news here about your country. But I was surprised to find toilet paper while shopping the other day because I heard on the news we once again have a shortage of that. The horders probably still have a garage full ? that they couldn't sell ? cause most people had at least a roomful. That kinda makes me wonder what people are full of. Everyday I wake up is gonna be a good day one way or another ?


It amazes me how selfish people are with stockpiling things at the first suggestion of a shortage. I sometimes wonder if the manufacturers start the rumours themselves to boost their sales!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It amazes me how selfish people are with stockpiling things at the first suggestion of a shortage. I sometimes wonder if the manufacturers start the rumours themselves to boost their sales!!


Yea. They keep trying to tell people not to stock pile stuff but some people don't believe anything anymore. In a way I can see why. But really, a person needs a little more than tp to survive ? so just stay a bit ahead until the manufacturer can catch up. It also drives the price up when they have to pay overtime to keep up with the demand. I place the blame squarely on the people that don't care about anyone else but their own bum.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a very wet day again but I'm not planning on going anywhere as I have to wait for a parcel to be collected today.

I ordered a portable gas heater last weekend to be used with a Calor gas bottle for this winter, (cheaper than electric) but have had problems.
The heater arrived on Monday so I spent the day waiting for that. Unfortunately it had a big dent in the side panel so I contacted the sellers who were great about it. They arranged a replacement and for the couriers to collect/return the first. So I waited all day yesterday for that and the second heater eventually arrived OK but the courier couldn't take the first because his scanning gun wasn't working. They are coming back today to collect it but can't give me a time so I will be waiting around for a third day.
I thought I was going to have to return the second too because there was a piece of plastic rattling around inside it but fortunately I managed to free that. The box it arrived in was in a terrible state so it had obviously had a rough ride with the couriers. 
Now if I'd been able to find a shop that sells them I could have gone and collected it myself and been a lot more careful with it. I really don't like online shopping.

Hope you all have a good Thursday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It amazes me how selfish people are with stockpiling things at the first suggestion of a shortage. I sometimes wonder if the manufacturers start the rumours themselves to boost their sales!!


Exactly!


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> We have a very wet Tuesday here with more heavy rain than we've seen in a long time - much needed so all good. There should be some thunder and lightning on the way later.
> Lola has obviously sensed the change in the weather and is staying in the warm.
> 
> I popped out earlier to see my niece before she moves to London to start her first full time job. I think she will find it hard financially - renting one room in a shared house is going to cost her £800+ a month - but it has always been her dream to live and work there so she needs to experience the reality of it for herself. It's never appealed to me - too big and busy. Give me the hills and valleys any day!
> Hope you're all having a good day.


My first proper job was in London, and I walked to work from the tube station across Westminster Bridge - I felt so privileged going across that bridge twice a day - however, it almost ended my life one day, when a motorbike almost smashed into me as I was crossing ! My large bed-sit cost £28 a month, I think, and life was great !! I would hate to live there now, though.
Angie


----------



## Maro2Bear

End of September & our temperatures are still very mild during the day with overnight temps just getting into the 50’s. Perfect outside weather for pretty much everything.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Exactly!


In this instance, I don't think so. There are real inconsistencys in all phases of getting a product to market, be it personnel vacancies & experience, manufacturing, transportation to market, etc. With intervening weather, fire, flooding disasters, you have more of the same. It takes YEARS to straighten this out. Government intervention, local or federal, is not always helpful. 

We have not recovered economically from the lockdowns & those disruptions to the supply chain. Now more disruptions are here or coming. The mandates are going to cause more disruption of the supply chain worldwide.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> In this instance, I don't think so. There are real inconsistencys in all phases of getting a product to market, be it personnel vacancies & experience, manufacturing, transportation to market, etc. With intervening weather, fire, flooding disasters, you have more of the same. It takes YEARS to straighten this out. Government intervention, local or federal, is not always helpful.
> 
> We have not recovered economically from the lockdowns & those disruptions to the supply chain. Now more disruptions are here or coming. The mandates are going to cause more disruption of the supply chain worldwide.


I think you are correct. I saw on tv,where the U.S. is short on truck drivers also. My son works at General Motors truck plant. They have been shut down no and then. Because of the shortage of the computer chips for the vehicles. Good thing he builds trucks. Since they are the best money makers for General Motors. They tend to shut factories down. Building the least profit producers.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's a very wet day again but I'm not planning on going anywhere as I have to wait for a parcel to be collected today.
> 
> I ordered a portable gas heater last weekend to be used with a Calor gas bottle for this winter, (cheaper than electric) but have had problems.
> The heater arrived on Monday so I spent the day waiting for that. Unfortunately it had a big dent in the side panel so I contacted the sellers who were great about it. They arranged a replacement and for the couriers to collect/return the first. So I waited all day yesterday for that and the second heater eventually arrived OK but the courier couldn't take the first because his scanning gun wasn't working. They are coming back today to collect it but can't give me a time so I will be waiting around for a third day.
> I thought I was going to have to return the second too because there was a piece of plastic rattling around inside it but fortunately I managed to free that. The box it arrived in was in a terrible state so it had obviously had a rough ride with the couriers.
> Now if I'd been able to find a shop that sells them I could have gone and collected it myself and been a lot more careful with it. I really don't like online shopping.
> 
> Hope you all have a good Thursday.


I know what you mean about shopping online. There's nothing like seeing what you're buying in person. But even that is getting iffy. Most of the sales people can't or won't take the time to find the answers about the product and your only choice is to take it home. Then open it and return it if you find that it's not what you really want. Online is even worse though.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think you are correct. I saw on tv,where the U.S. is short on truck drivers also. My son works at General Motors truck plant. They have been shut down no and then. Because of the shortage of the computer chips for the vehicles. Good thing he builds trucks. Since they are the best money makers for General Motors. They tend to shut factories down. Building the least profit producers.


Our Office Max had empty shelves because a big part of their products come from China. I was scared they were starting to go out of business. They're not back to where they were but things are slowly coming back. I love just shopping in that little store. You never know what you'll find and while you couldn't find tp anywhere else they actually had some. I guess all the horders never thought to buy it all up from an office store ? I guess office people need tp too.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> My first proper job was in London, and I walked to work from the tube station across Westminster Bridge - I felt so privileged going across that bridge twice a day - however, it almost ended my life one day, when a motorbike almost smashed into me as I was crossing ! My large bed-sit cost £28 a month, I think, and life was great !! I would hate to live there now, though.
> Angie


£28 pound a month!!! Those were the days!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> End of September & our temperatures are still very mild during the day with overnight temps just getting into the 50’s. Perfect outside weather for pretty much everything.


Our daytime temps are in the 50s dropping to the mid 40s at night. It feels colder because of the rain and dark days at the moment.


----------



## Lyn W

Well thankfully my parcel was collected late afternoon so that's a good job.
September has whizzed by and Oct is just about 15mins away for me. 
So I'll bid you Nos Da and I'll see you next month!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> End of September & our temperatures are still very mild during the day with overnight temps just getting into the 50’s. Perfect outside weather for pretty much everything.


Sapphire can only be outside for 2 or 3 hours now because even though the sun warms up his enclosure really nicely, the sun goes down earlier across the roof of my home. Nights are in the high 40's and low 50's. I've had to drag out my leggings and wear them day and night ? even though the day temps are averaging the mid to high 70's even into the 80's. I can feel the change in my bones and I know he does too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well thankfully my parcel was collected late afternoon so that's a good job.
> September has whizzed by and Oct is just about 15mins away for me.
> So I'll bid you Nos Da and I'll see you next month!!



Have fun in October!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy October to you all.
It's a brighter but showery and windy day here - the leaves are falling and the usual people who don't like trees are complaining about the mess. Why buy a house near well established trees if you don't like them and spend your time trying to get them cut down? 
Lola has peeped out but is yet to venture out of his warm bed.
I've had a trip to the tip this morning and sorting mxore stuff out for the charity shop. The only trouble is I end up with much more mess than I started with - still I suppose you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs  
Anyway better crack on!
Hope you all have a good Friday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy October to you all.
> It's a brighter but showery and windy day here - the leaves are falling and the usual people who don't like trees are complaining about the mess. Why buy a house near well established trees if you don't like them and spend your time trying to get them cut down?
> Lola has peeped out but is yet to venture out of his warm bed.
> I've had a trip to the tip this morning and sorting mxore stuff out for the charity shop. The only trouble is I end up with much more mess than I started with - still I suppose you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs
> Anyway better crack on!
> Hope you all have a good Friday!


Sounds like a pretty productive day already. Enjoy. 52F here this morning, sun is up. I’m off for some early morning kayaking.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> £28 pound a month!!! Those were the days!!


Yes, and it was a good place with a huge window. It was off Peckham Rye - best fireworks I ever saw there, on November 5th.! It was a pleasant neighbourhood, in those days - there are gangs and stabbings, and a lot of trouble
there now, I think. There was a huge warehouse place , full of strange bits of furniture, carved screens and other really old church stuff, which would probably be worth a fortune now - some of it was really beautiful, but covered in dust, and possibly woodworm too. Still, I wish I had been able to get something - but no room! However, I do have a carved bookcase made by my great-uncle from church pews , which holds my treasured collection of different editions of Swiss Family Robinson !!
Angie


----------



## Alecks

Does anybody know where @Tidgy's Dad went?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Alecks said:


> Does anybody know where @Tidgy's Dad went?



I’m sure hiding out in Morocco, teaching, goofing off, fossil hunting & enjoying life.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice start to my day. Cooler temps working their magic on the leaves.


----------



## Cathie G

Alecks said:


> Does anybody know where @Tidgy's Dad went?


Yes I miss him and his antics ? even though I happened onto this thread much after it was established.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> Yes, and it was a good place with a huge window. It was off Peckham Rye - best fireworks I ever saw there, on November 5th.! It was a pleasant neighbourhood, in those days - there are gangs and stabbings, and a lot of trouble
> there now, I think. There was a huge warehouse place , full of strange bits of furniture, carved screens and other really old church stuff, which would probably be worth a fortune now - some of it was really beautiful, but covered in dust, and possibly woodworm too. Still, I wish I had been able to get something - but no room! However, I do have a carved bookcase made by my great-uncle from church pews , which holds my treasured collection of different editions of Swiss Family Robinson !!
> Angie


Yes it's all changed, but same everywhere I think. The world is a less safe place these days.
My niece is living in Fulham and working a tube trip away in Elephant and Castle area - no idea where in London they are. She has some friends from university in Fulham so at least she won't be completely on her own. I'm worried that she has to walk through a park to get home from work though especially with the dark evenings upon us. I've told her to stick to the streets, but even that isn't without its risks. I just hope she has more common sense than I give her credit for.


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> Does anybody know where @Tidgy's Dad went?


He often does long disappearing acts but maybe he lurks in the darkness to keep an eye on us.
How have you been?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes I miss him and his antics ? even though I happened onto this thread much after it was established.


I'm more worried about Linda - she's not been in touch since she was in France.
I really hope she's OK.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> He often does long disappearing acts but maybe he lurks in the darkness to keep an eye on us.
> How have you been?


I'll bet he does cause he can't resist ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm more worried about Linda - she's not been in touch since she was in France.
> I really hope she's OK.


Me too. She might be really busy at the rescue. I always worry when I don't see people on here now that I'm used to seeing. It makes me happy even if I just catch them lurking.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy October to you all.
> It's a brighter but showery and windy day here - the leaves are falling and the usual people who don't like trees are complaining about the mess. Why buy a house near well established trees if you don't like them and spend your time trying to get them cut down?
> Lola has peeped out but is yet to venture out of his warm bed.
> I've had a trip to the tip this morning and sorting mxore stuff out for the charity shop. The only trouble is I end up with much more mess than I started with - still I suppose you can't make an omelette without cracking a few eggs
> Anyway better crack on!
> Hope you all have a good Friday!


I've had a trip to the tip?????


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> I've had a trip to the tip?????


The tip is the local landfill. Seems to be different there than here. This was many discussions ago. Are we going to have to start up with homework assignments?? Lol!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> The tip is the local landfill. Seems to be different there than here. This was many discussions ago. Are we going to have to start up with homework assignments?? Lol!!


Dump! We take our trash to the dump.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yes I miss him and his antics ? even though I happened onto this thread much after it was established.



I have been thinking about him as well!!!
Could Tigys dad please post an update?
We are all thinking of you ??!!!
And miss you terribly


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> The tip is the local landfill. Seems to be different there than here. This was many discussions ago. Are we going to have to start up with homework assignments?? Lol!!


I was absent that day from class I guess. ?


----------



## Lyn W

I thi


Ray--Opo said:


> I've had a trip to the tip?????


......to get rid of rubbish. It's a recycling centre plus takes things for landfill, I think you call it the Dump


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning from a very wet Wales. It's set to rain all day so I won't be going far today. 
Lola has been out to eat but soon heads back to his cosy hide. At least he's coming out and not ordering room service yet. 
Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I thi
> 
> ......to get rid of rubbish. It's a recycling centre plus takes things for landfill, I think you call it the Dump


Ok, I understand now


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning from a very wet Wales. It's set to rain all day so I won't be going far today.
> Lola has been out to eat but soon heads back to his cosy hide. At least he's coming out and not ordering room service yet.
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.


Is this the rainy season for you?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Is this the rainy season for you?


Any time of year can be rainy in Wales!?
We are in Autumn now so more rain, high winds and cold is likely


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Any time of year can be rainy in Wales!?
> We are in Autumn now so more rain, high winds and cold is likely


There is a rhyme, which i can't remember exactly, about
Devon,lovely Devon,Rains six days out of seven
And Cornwall is no better
Because it's even wetter !! So I know how you feel. But at least you have more sheep than we do in Devon, to make up for it.
Angie


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot here today, at least in the direct sunshine. The sun has been up since 0700 & getting hotter & hotter. Our Sully is hanging out of her shed just watching life go by. I trimmed grape leaves, picked some grapes, pruned our hardy hibiscus, built a little ledge for our bbq to hang off the deck. Picked our first Fuju persimmon from the garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I have been thinking about him as well!!!
> Could Tigys dad please post an update?
> We are all thinking of you ??!!!
> And miss you terribly


I agree and miss some others ? also. I really miss all the different conversations going on.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I've had a trip to the tip?????


I think I'll try to start a new name for going to the city dump here in the US to see how long it takes for us to call it the tip ? also. I'll use my grandkids ? to spread the word.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I think I'll try to start a new name for going to the city dump here in the US to see how long it takes for us to call it the tip ? also. I'll use my grandkids ? to spread the word.


It's usually the UK that copies the US so that would be a turn up for the books if the US adopted 'the tip'.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's usually the UK that copies the US so that would be a turn up for the books if the US adopted 'the tip'.


I wonder about that. We ended up loving the Beatles. I think we borrow from each other ? I can't wait to see if I can. The Tip is a little more exotic then the dump? I always love the UK slant on slang.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. We have a typical autumn day here, wet with sunny spells. We'll have a chance to dry out towards the end of next week. 
I weighed Lola tis morning and he's not far off 5 kg now. With all that he eats I'm surprised he's not double that!!! 
I'm popping out to see visit my sister so will see you all later. Hope you have a peaceful Sunday (my neighbours went away on Friday so mine will be!!! )


----------



## Lyn W

It's been a quiet day in the CDR. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's been a quiet day in the CDR. ?


Yes it is. I have some visitors so I am blessed. Sometimes it's nice when your young people have to check social media and leave you alone for a few minutes ????


----------



## Alecks

Lyn W said:


> He often does long disappearing acts but maybe he lurks in the darkness to keep an eye on us.
> How have you been?


I've been great! I started high school (almost through my first midterm already), rode my horse a lot (until he got in a trailer accident and screwed up his leg), currently playing nurse to my horse, and taking care of my 4 roosters, 1 duck, 2 dogs, 1 peacock, 20 something tame farm cats, my betta, leopard gecko, and Tonka my RT. (I don't think I forgot any pets this time)


----------



## Cathie G

Alecks said:


> I've been great! I started high school (almost through my first midterm already), rode my horse a lot (until he got in a trailer accident and screwed up his leg), currently playing nurse to my horse, and taking care of my 4 roosters, 1 duck, 2 dogs, 1 peacock, 20 something tame farm cats, my betta, leopard gecko, and Tonka my RT. (I don't think I forgot any pets this time)


Oh I hope your horse didn't hurt the leg too much and it's just a minor injury that heals with time and care. Looks like you have a menagerie and are having fun. I would be.??????????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Alecks said:


> I've been great! I started high school (almost through my first midterm already), rode my horse a lot (until he got in a trailer accident and screwed up his leg), currently playing nurse to my horse, and taking care of my 4 roosters, 1 duck, 2 dogs, 1 peacock, 20 something tame farm cats, my betta, leopard gecko, and Tonka my RT. (I don't think I forgot any pets this time)



Quite the ark of animals you are caring for. It’s a lot of work & money for food & vets if/when needed. When i was growing up I had a ton of things too….until my parents showed me that we were spending upward of $30~40 per week on animal food…. We reduced my flock.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot & sunny yesterday. Good tortoise weather. Today, however, muggy sticky overcast & humid with a chance of rain all week.

This morning I've been making some logs into bowl blanks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Quite the ark of animals you are caring for. It’s a lot of work & money for food & vets if/when needed. When i was growing up I had a ton of things too….until my parents showed me that we were spending upward of $30~40 per week on animal food…. We reduced my flock.


Back then 30 to 40 dollars was a considerable amount. Not saying you are old just saying. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well got the ok to get some estimates on a pool. Called 3 installers and there is a 4 to 5 month wait on having someone just come and give me a estimate. There is a shortage of materials because of the covid. ?????


----------



## Yvonne G

We've had a couple of pretty smokey years here in the Central Valley of California, what with all the forest fires up north. Haven't had nice, clear sunny days for quite a while. Other than being sort of depressing, the overcast days haven't really affected me. But today I sure could have used an oxygen mask. I cleaned out the SA leopard shed and got it all set up for winter then got out the chain saw to cut up a eucalyptus branch that fell in my yard off my neighbor's tree. I worked on it for about ten minutes when it suddenly dawned on me I was having a hard time catching my breath. Felt like I had been running. So I came in the house and sat down for a few minutes. That few minutes turned into almost a half hour. I've learned my lesson. No more working outside until we get some wind to blow the smoke away! I know, I know. . . any old excuse!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Back then 30 to 40 dollars was a considerable amount. Not saying you are old just saying. ?



Yes. We had a large flock of pigeons, 6 ducks, a few pens of rabbits, later on 30 pheasant chicks, and two large dogs. Plus in Winter, we fed the birds..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> We've had a couple of pretty smokey years here in the Central Valley of California, what with all the forest fires up north. Haven't had nice, clear sunny days for quite a while. Other than being sort of depressing, the overcast days haven't really affected me. But today I sure could have used an oxygen mask. I cleaned out the SA leopard shed and got it all set up for winter then got out the chain saw to cut up a eucalyptus branch that fell in my yard off my neighbor's tree. I worked on it for about ten minutes when it suddenly dawned on me I was having a hard time catching my breath. Felt like I had been running. So I came in the house and sat down for a few minutes. That few minutes turned into almost a half hour. I've learned my lesson. No more working outside until we get some wind to blow the smoke away! I know, I know. . . any old excuse!!



When I lived in Monterey, I used to love hiking/walking/exploring areas with big old Eucalyptus trees all about. Used to collect their little acorn/seeds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> When I lived in Monterey, I used to love hiking/walking/exploring areas with big old Eucalyptus trees all about. Used to collect their little acorn/seeds.


Sounds like you've been pretty well-travelled.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I spoke too soon. Sun popped out about noon - soooo hot, muggy & humid. 4 October and muggy. ??‍


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We've had a couple of pretty smokey years here in the Central Valley of California, what with all the forest fires up north. Haven't had nice, clear sunny days for quite a while. Other than being sort of depressing, the overcast days haven't really affected me. But today I sure could have used an oxygen mask. I cleaned out the SA leopard shed and got it all set up for winter then got out the chain saw to cut up a eucalyptus branch that fell in my yard off my neighbor's tree. I worked on it for about ten minutes when it suddenly dawned on me I was having a hard time catching my breath. Felt like I had been running. So I came in the house and sat down for a few minutes. That few minutes turned into almost a half hour. I've learned my lesson. No more working outside until we get some wind to blow the smoke away! I know, I know. . . any old excuse!!


I'm just glad you recognized it and decided to play it safe. I think a lot of people are probably having that problem in your area. Especially people with allergies, asthma, and older people etc. Take care of yourself ?


----------



## Lyn W

Alecks said:


> I've been great! I started high school (almost through my first midterm already), rode my horse a lot (until he got in a trailer accident and screwed up his leg), currently playing nurse to my horse, and taking care of my 4 roosters, 1 duck, 2 dogs, 1 peacock, 20 something tame farm cats, my betta, leopard gecko, and Tonka my RT. (I don't think I forgot any pets this time)


Pleased to hear that you're well but I'm sorry about your horse's leg and hopes he makes a good recovery. Sounds like all your animals keep you very busy indeed!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> We've had a couple of pretty smokey years here in the Central Valley of California, what with all the forest fires up north. Haven't had nice, clear sunny days for quite a while. Other than being sort of depressing, the overcast days haven't really affected me. But today I sure could have used an oxygen mask. I cleaned out the SA leopard shed and got it all set up for winter then got out the chain saw to cut up a eucalyptus branch that fell in my yard off my neighbor's tree. I worked on it for about ten minutes when it suddenly dawned on me I was having a hard time catching my breath. Felt like I had been running. So I came in the house and sat down for a few minutes. That few minutes turned into almost a half hour. I've learned my lesson. No more working outside until we get some wind to blow the smoke away! I know, I know. . . any old excuse!!


Go carefully Yvonne - maybe you need an inhaler but you should definitely have a health check.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I spoke too soon. Sun popped out about noon - soooo hot, muggy & humid. 4 October and muggy. ??‍


It's pouring down here at the moment with weather warnings issued. It should calm down in an hour or so though. Lola hasn't been to the garden for about 5 days now, he lies by the door but hasn't attempted to venture out. Temps about 50F at the moment.


----------



## EllieMay

zolasmum said:


> Yes, and it was a good place with a huge window. It was off Peckham Rye - best fireworks I ever saw there, on November 5th.! It was a pleasant neighbourhood, in those days - there are gangs and stabbings, and a lot of trouble
> there now, I think. There was a huge warehouse place , full of strange bits of furniture, carved screens and other really old church stuff, which would probably be worth a fortune now - some of it was really beautiful, but covered in dust, and possibly woodworm too. Still, I wish I had been able to get something - but no room! However, I do have a carved bookcase made by my great-uncle from church pews , which holds my treasured collection of different editions of Swiss Family Robinson !!
> Angie


I absolutely love Swiss family Robinson.. I would Also imagine the book case is pretty special


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes it is. I have some visitors so I am blessed. Sometimes it's nice when your young people have to check social media and leave you alone for a few minutes ????


Bet you didn’t get left alone too much with the FB and Instagram crashes ?

regardless kids are usually hood for brightening the day. Conversation is always so unique!!


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> I've been great! I started high school (almost through my first midterm already), rode my horse a lot (until he got in a trailer accident and screwed up his leg), currently playing nurse to my horse, and taking care of my 4 roosters, 1 duck, 2 dogs, 1 peacock, 20 something tame farm cats, my betta, leopard gecko, and Tonka my RT. (I don't think I forgot any pets this time)


How are you liking your first year in high school so far? My middle daughter started her first year too…. She’s not complaining a lot… yet 

so sorry about your horse? How bad is the injury? He may need some special attention with trailering now… Would love to see pictures of your pets sometime! Good luck and keep them grades up!


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> We've had a couple of pretty smokey years here in the Central Valley of California, what with all the forest fires up north. Haven't had nice, clear sunny days for quite a while. Other than being sort of depressing, the overcast days haven't really affected me. But today I sure could have used an oxygen mask. I cleaned out the SA leopard shed and got it all set up for winter then got out the chain saw to cut up a eucalyptus branch that fell in my yard off my neighbor's tree. I worked on it for about ten minutes when it suddenly dawned on me I was having a hard time catching my breath. Felt like I had been running. So I came in the house and sat down for a few minutes. That few minutes turned into almost a half hour. I've learned my lesson. No more working outside until we get some wind to blow the smoke away! I know, I know. . . any old excuse!!


Well you already know… so I’ll save the lecture!
I am a bit jealous over the eucalyptus tree… I’d love to have one.. 

I have been busy here preparing animals for the colder weather. love this time of year though


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Weather is still holding towards the hot side but we are atleast getting the cooler mornings for a taste of fall.. been super busy with work and all the animals. I’m getting lots of fresh eggs and we sell them here in our neighborhood to recoup some feed money. Son and I kayak to the island and collect duck eggs every other day. We are incubating and will sell those babies also. No geese eggs yet.. they may wait until next spring. My horse has been having trouble with his allergies so i have been medicating him.. dogs, bunny, ferrets, and tortoises, and cats are all good. Life on the farm!!! Have missed chatting lately, my days are just too short now..

have a great day yall!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally located, the perfect tortoise habitat. Plenty of hides, humid areas & basking areas too. Lush growth. Protected.









Biosphere 2: The Once Infamous Live-In Terrarium Is Transforming Climate Research


Despite its controversial past, the quirky desert facility is becoming increasingly relevant as it turns 30




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I think I'll try to start a new name for going to the city dump here in the US to see how long it takes for us to call it the tip ? also. I'll use my grandkids ? to spread the word.


We are just boring---it is a Dump Run! bet you can't guess what a gravel run is? ?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Well you already know… so I’ll save the lecture!
> I am a bit jealous over the eucalyptus tree… I’d love to have one..
> 
> I have been busy here preparing animals for the colder weather. love this time of year though


I ordered seeds a couple different times of the rainbow eucalyptus. The first batch never sprouted and I never received the second batch. If you don't know it, do a Google image search for rainbow eucalyptus. It's a beauty!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally located, the perfect tortoise habitat. Plenty of hides, humid areas & basking areas too. Lush growth. Protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biosphere 2: The Once Infamous Live-In Terrarium Is Transforming Climate Research
> 
> 
> Despite its controversial past, the quirky desert facility is becoming increasingly relevant as it turns 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scientificamerican.com


That is a great read. I hate to say it, but some day we will have to survive in domes like this.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> We've had a couple of pretty smokey years here in the Central Valley of California, what with all the forest fires up north. Haven't had nice, clear sunny days for quite a while. Other than being sort of depressing, the overcast days haven't really affected me. But today I sure could have used an oxygen mask. I cleaned out the SA leopard shed and got it all set up for winter then got out the chain saw to cut up a eucalyptus branch that fell in my yard off my neighbor's tree. I worked on it for about ten minutes when it suddenly dawned on me I was having a hard time catching my breath. Felt like I had been running. So I came in the house and sat down for a few minutes. That few minutes turned into almost a half hour. I've learned my lesson. No more working outside until we get some wind to blow the smoke away! I know, I know. . . any old excuse!!
> 
> View attachment 334102


Yvonne, how did the road construction and your pond turn out?


----------



## zolasmum

EllieMay said:


> I absolutely love Swiss family Robinson.. I would Also imagine the book case is pretty special


It was my favourite book for years - I had 2 copies - different editions, which I would read simultaneously open on my lap - I started reading quite young, and was fascinated by the fact that the stories were not the same - they were translated from German by different people, who "improved" them by adding bits of their own, etc. Over the years ,I gathered more copies all different - some with lovely illustrations, some with whole new chapters, and I used to go to secondhand book fairs in London - I have over 100 copies now - including my original ones, of course - nothing very valuable, but I love them anyway. There are even too many to go in my lovely book case !!
Angie


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I ordered seeds a couple different times of the rainbow eucalyptus. The first batch never sprouted and I never received the second batch. If you don't know it, do a Google image search for rainbow eucalyptus. It's a beauty!



I just lost my second of the rainbow trees. Growing inside with LED didn't work so well i guess.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yvonne, how did the road construction and your pond turn out?


They haven't started yet. First the power poles have to be moved out of the way, and before that happens the power company will bring the new poles and lay them at the side of the road. Eventually they will come and set the new poles, transfer the lines and remove the old poles.

The City engineer told me they would build my new driveway first because the power pole is going to be in the middle of my old driveway.

Then they've got fence removal all up and down the street for about 4 miles, and fence rebuilding, etc. They've got to build a retaining wall across the front of my property to contain the hill. 

So I don't really expect to see anything going on for a month or so. And in the meantime I'm stuck with this:

Tubs that aren't big enough for the size of the turtles. . .




8 goldfish and many, many mosquito fish:




(I have a new canister filter for this tub but I haven't set it up yet)

Two very large Florida softshells that are WAY too big to live like this:



A VERY large Phrynops hillari, likewise too big for the tub:




4 VERY large female RES and 1 EXTRA large western painted:




and 3 male pond turtles:




I'm seriously considering finding new homes for some of them. I hate to get rid of them because my pond is one of my enjoyments about my life here, but it's really hard to take care of turtles that are too big for their containers. I have to change the water every couple days and I just hate seeing them so cramped.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I just lost my second of the rainbow trees. Growing inside with LED didn't work so well i guess.


Aw SH--! Don't you have a patio or balconey where you can try it outside? I'm going to keep buying them until I have success.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Aw SH--! Don't you have a patio or balconey where you can try it outside? I'm going to keep buying them until I have success.



Wow…just looked at Rainbow E. It’s still considered a young tree at 40 years old. Good looking bark. I’m impressed you guys are trying from seed.









Eucalyptus deglupta - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Maro2Bear

Picked up a few items from Lowes & picked up two 1/2 inch bolts with associated washers & nuts. Close to $14.00 for two bolts! Yikes….back in the day, i think a buck or two would have covered it.

On the plus side, I checked out their discarded junk wood section & picked up some nice scrap wood for FREE. Most Home Depot & Lowes have an area where the junk gets placed before being tossed. You never know what you might find.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> We are just boring---it is a Dump Run! bet you can't guess what a gravel run is? ?


I'm afraid to? and somehow dump run doesn't sound as exotic as a trip to the tip ? it makes it sound a little more pleasant ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Picked up a few items from Lowes & picked up two 1/2 inch bolts with associated washers & nuts. Close to $14.00 for two bolts! Yikes….back in the day, i think a buck or two would have covered it.
> 
> On the plus side, I checked out their discarded junk wood section & picked up some nice scrap wood for FREE. Most Home Depot & Lowes have an area where the junk gets placed before being tossed. You never know what you might find.


I'm gonna check that out. They did that once for me but I can't remember what I used it was for. It was the very thin sheets for shipping tiles on.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bet you didn’t get left alone too much with the FB and Instagram crashes ?
> 
> regardless kids are usually hood for brightening the day. Conversation is always so unique!!


Yesterday they at first they thought their phones were dying and then they resorted to conspiracy theories. It's a wonder my brother wasn't sobbing ?.He must have slept through it. I of course thought it was funny buttt... Even though I really don't like Facebook, for a lot of people it's an essential way for them to be with other people. So it really is an important public service. I was able to talk with youal though. I understood their frustration though from when site updates ? take place ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Picked up a few items from Lowes & picked up two 1/2 inch bolts with associated washers & nuts. Close to $14.00 for two bolts! Yikes….back in the day, i think a buck or two would have covered it.
> 
> On the plus side, I checked out their discarded junk wood section & picked up some nice scrap wood for FREE. Most Home Depot & Lowes have an area where the junk gets placed before being tossed. You never know what you might find.


I did t even know that was a thing!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all


EllieMay said:


> Bet you didn’t get left alone too much with the FB and Instagram crashes ?
> 
> regardless kids are usually hood for brightening the day. Conversation is always so unique!!


Seems they were down world wide, didn't bother me as I don't use them.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Weather is still holding towards the hot side but we are atleast getting the cooler mornings for a taste of fall.. been super busy with work and all the animals. I’m getting lots of fresh eggs and we sell them here in our neighborhood to recoup some feed money. Son and I kayak to the island and collect duck eggs every other day. We are incubating and will sell those babies also. No geese eggs yet.. they may wait until next spring. My horse has been having trouble with his allergies so i have been medicating him.. dogs, bunny, ferrets, and tortoises, and cats are all good. Life on the farm!!! Have missed chatting lately, my days are just too short now..
> 
> have a great day yall!


Good to not see you back Heather and pleased you are well. I wondered where you were but guessed it was the 2 and 4 legged family keeping you busy!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That is a great read. I hate to say it, but some day we will have to survive in domes like this.


.......maybe on the moon!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's been blustery but drier here and we should have a decent day tomorrow.
Good to see Heather back and lots of chat from everyone else today .


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow…just looked at Rainbow E. It’s still considered a young tree at 40 years old. Good looking bark. I’m impressed you guys are trying from seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eucalyptus deglupta - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I cheated and started with seedlings.


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> It was my favourite book for years - I had 2 copies - different editions, which I would read simultaneously open on my lap - I started reading quite young, and was fascinated by the fact that the stories were not the same - they were translated from German by different people, who "improved" them by adding bits of their own, etc. Over the years ,I gathered more copies all different - some with lovely illustrations, some with whole new chapters, and I used to go to secondhand book fairs in London - I have over 100 copies now - including my original ones, of course - nothing very valuable, but I love them anyway. There are even too many to go in my lovely book case !!
> Angie


I love old books. Especially the really old ones. I know of several I wish I still had. One was an old Audubon book that said white pelicans were native to Ohio back then. About 100 years ago. I've seen a few lately because of the efforts of people trying to help the wildlife. Another was a high school math book that makes the high school math book of today look like a book for elementary school ? and many more


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all
> 
> Seems they were down world wide, didn't bother me as I don't use them.


I was chatting here on TFO between trying to tell my kids, grandkids, and Joe that the whole world didn't come to an end. Oh I forgot Joe must have slept through it...phew ?? just because someone pushed the wrong or right button.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jaizei said:


> I cheated and started with seedlings.


Nothing wrong with seedlings.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> They haven't started yet. First the power poles have to be moved out of the way, and before that happens the power company will bring the new poles and lay them at the side of the road. Eventually they will come and set the new poles, transfer the lines and remove the old poles.
> 
> The City engineer told me they would build my new driveway first because the power pole is going to be in the middle of my old driveway.
> 
> Then they've got fence removal all up and down the street for about 4 miles, and fence rebuilding, etc. They've got to build a retaining wall across the front of my property to contain the hill.
> 
> So I don't really expect to see anything going on for a month or so. And in the meantime I'm stuck with this:
> 
> Tubs that aren't big enough for the size of the turtles. . .
> 
> View attachment 334107
> 
> 
> 8 goldfish and many, many mosquito fish:
> 
> View attachment 334108
> 
> 
> (I have a new canister filter for this tub but I haven't set it up yet)
> 
> Two very large Florida softshells that are WAY too big to live like this:
> View attachment 334109
> 
> 
> A VERY large Phrynops hillari, likewise too big for the tub:
> 
> View attachment 334110
> 
> 
> 4 VERY large female RES and 1 EXTRA large western painted:
> 
> View attachment 334111
> 
> 
> and 3 male pond turtles:
> 
> View attachment 334112
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering finding new homes for some of them. I hate to get rid of them because my pond is one of my enjoyments about my life here, but it's really hard to take care of turtles that are too big for their containers. I have to change the water every couple days and I just hate seeing them so cramped.


Wow, you have your hands full.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all
> 
> Seems they were down world wide, didn't bother me as I don't use them.


Me neither.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's been quite a nice day today and I was able to haul things out of my shed to rearrange the space - what little space there is left!!!
I have a new visitor to my garden - a grey squirrel - and unfortunately it looks like he's set up home in a narrow gap between the extensions of my house and the nasty neighbours. I can't see if he's managed to get into one of our rooftops, but he couldn't have picked a worse place as it means that the neighbours will go all out to blame me. Good job I know their builder changed the plans when he built it and is responsible for the gap, but it means more unpleasantness. 
I've put a trap out in the hope I can get to him first. Unfortunately cute as they are they have to be euthanized when caught, and even vets and rescues aren't allowed to treat or care for sick and orphaned squirrels now. At least if I can get him I can have it done gently at a vets (unless he just happens to escape on route through a forest that is!)

Hope you're all having a good Wednesday!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been blustery but drier here and we should have a decent day tomorrow.
> Good to see Heather back and lots of chat from everyone else today .


And good morning! Although I suspect it’s afternoon for you now… Cinder and I are working today With a gas processing facility… yesterday we played hooky for a hair appointment. She loves it when we go to the salon!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> And good morning! Although I suspect it’s afternoon for you now… Cinder and I are working today With a gas processing facility… yesterday we played hooky for a hair appointment. She loves it when we go to the salon!
> View attachment 334159


I bet she gets lots of attention from the staff and other customers, ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Dang it! It's just so disheartening. . .

Ever since I was incapacitated for two or three months, resting so my bones could heal, I've been trying to get my get-up-and-go back. It's been a whole year, for cripe's sake!

So, I have limited energy to get chores done outside, and this a.m. I worked on setting up my new canister filter in the goldfish water trough. I read the directions as I went along, and got it working perfectly. It's outside, so I jury rigged a covered area for the filter to be out of the weather. I disconnected the electrical cord so I could feed it through a piece of PVC and when I plugged it back in it doesn't turn on. I double checked the GFI and it's ok. I plugged a light into the outlet and it's working. And my energy for the day has been all used up. SHEESH!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it! It's just so disheartening. . .
> 
> Ever since I was incapacitated for two or three months, resting so my bones could heal, I've been trying to get my get-up-and-go back. It's been a whole year, for cripe's sake!
> 
> So, I have limited energy to get chores done outside, and this a.m. I worked on setting up my new canister filter in the goldfish water trough. I read the directions as I went along, and got it working perfectly. It's outside, so I jury rigged a covered area for the filter to be out of the weather. I disconnected the electrical cord so I could feed it through a piece of PVC and when I plugged it back in it doesn't turn on. I double checked the GFI and it's ok. I plugged a light into the outlet and it's working. And my energy for the day has been all used up. SHEESH!!


Maybe you could use a calcium and D3 supplement. It's actually good for older people anyway. I would think that healing a couple of broken bones probably took a lot out of you.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Last physical they did a bone density scan and the Dr. told me I needed to supplement calcium with d3. Naturally, I didn't pay attention. But since it's coming from you, i'll give it a try.??


----------



## zolasmum

Yvonne G said:


> Last physical they did a bone density scan and the Dr. told me I needed to supplement calcium with d3. Naturally, I didn't pay attention. But since it's coming from you, i'll give it a try.??


Congratulations on trying it - it might take a while to show any benefit,so don't give up !
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Last physical they did a bone density scan and the Dr. told me I needed to supplement calcium with d3. Naturally, I didn't pay attention. But since it's coming from you, i'll give it a try.??


Do calcium citrate not carbonate and only 250 or so per tablet. Most of them have some D3 in them. But I also supplement with a D3 by itself. Calcium citrate is supposedly better absorbed for elderly people. I think it did help my energy level. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Dang it! It's just so disheartening. . .
> 
> Ever since I was incapacitated for two or three months, resting so my bones could heal, I've been trying to get my get-up-and-go back. It's been a whole year, for cripe's sake!
> 
> So, I have limited energy to get chores done outside, and this a.m. I worked on setting up my new canister filter in the goldfish water trough. I read the directions as I went along, and got it working perfectly. It's outside, so I jury rigged a covered area for the filter to be out of the weather. I disconnected the electrical cord so I could feed it through a piece of PVC and when I plugged it back in it doesn't turn on. I double checked the GFI and it's ok. I plugged a light into the outlet and it's working. And my energy for the day has been all used up. SHEESH!!



Yes, very frustrating! Ive had a few projects like this. Garbage disposal in our sink stopped working. We checked everything….power, outlet, GFI, etc. Bought a new one, put it in - NOTHING! After even more digging around, turned out to be a loose wire on the on/off switch. AND, the old one was fine afterall. At that point - the new one stayed in.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, very frustrating! Ive had a few projects like this. Garbage disposal in our sink stopped working. We checked everything….power, outlet, GFI, etc. Bought a new one, put it in - NOTHING! After even more digging around, turned out to be a loose wire on the on/off switch. AND, the old one was fine afterall. At that point - the new one stayed in.


Come to find out, the cord had come unplugged from the extension cord inside the PVC I was pushing it through! The filter ran all night. I'm anxious to go out there this a.m. and see if the water has cleared up a bit.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
It's a greyer day here but quite warm for the time of year.
Lola has been out and about more today, but he was overdue a poop so maybe that's why he's been so inactive the last few day. I think he's missing basking in his natural uvb. 
No sign of Tufty Squirrel today so maybe he hasn't nested under the eaves and has moved on. 
I hope so, it would rid me of my dilemma to euthanize or secretly release him.
Hope you're all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all.
> It's a greyer day here but quite warm for the time of year.
> Lola has been out and about more today, but he was overdue a poop so maybe that's why he's been so inactive the last few day. I think he's missing basking in his natural uvb.
> No sign of Tufty Squirrel today so maybe he hasn't nested under the eaves and has moved on.
> I hope so, it would rid me of my dilemma to euthanize or secretly release him.
> Hope you're all having a good Thursday.


Is the squirrel an imported invasive species?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Is the squirrel an imported invasive species?


Yes ,it was introduced from America around about the beginning of the 20th Century. It decimated the red squirrel population with disease and out numbered them. The red squirrel has been reintroduced from Scandinavia and is recovering in a few parts of the UK (not my part of the UK). The grey has been a much loved part of the countryside, but a couple of years ago DEFRA announced that any caught had to be killed. Muntjac deer are also on their hit list but I've never seen any of those around here. I hate the thought of killing any healthy wild animal.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Come to find out, the cord had come unplugged from the extension cord inside the PVC I was pushing it through! The filter ran all night. I'm anxious to go out there this a.m. and see if the water has cleared up a bit.


Yep….i always wrap black electricaltape around connections like that. Good job getting it fixed.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes ,it was introduced from America around about the beginning of the 20th Century. It decimated the red squirrel population with disease and out numbered them. The red squirrel has been reintroduced from Scandinavia and is recovering in a few parts of the UK (not my part of the UK). The grey has been a much loved part of the countryside, but a couple of years ago DEFRA announced that any caught had to be killed. Muntjac deer are also on their hit list but I've never seen any of those around here. I hate the thought of killing any healthy wild animal.


I think squirrels are now protected here. Not sure about all of that but I do remember reading about it. What I do remember is it's illegal to keep one as a pet. The funny thing about that is once you raise one up for release they don't forget you ? Even the wild ones know you.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I think squirrels are now protected here. Not sure about all of that but I do remember reading about it. What I do remember is it's illegal to keep one as a pet. The funny thing about that is once you raise one up for release they don't forget you ? Even the wild ones know you.?


They are very intelligent animals and lovely to watch.
Some butchers sell them - none that I know of but I saw it on TV - think it was in North of England.


----------



## Lyn W

Is anyone else having problems posting messages? 
Seems very slow to react tonight.
Wonder if there's some updates to TFO going on?


----------



## Tortobsessed

Lyn W said:


> Is anyone else having problems posting messages?
> Seems very slow to react tonight.


It took longer than normal for me too. However, I'm on another form from this same software/hosting company and that is always slow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I think squirrels are now protected here. Not sure about all of that but I do remember reading about it. What I do remember is it's illegal to keep one as a pet. The funny thing about that is once you raise one up for release they don't forget you ? Even the wild ones know you.?



I doubt if they are protected. I think Maryland has a million or so alone, probably more. DC & Virginia another few million. But can’t keep them as pets here 

 https://squirrelenthusiast.com/can-you-have-a-pet-squirrel-in-maryland/


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> They are very intelligent animals and lovely to watch.
> Some butchers sell them - none that I know of but I saw it on TV - think it was in North of England.


People do hunt them here or used to or maybe they can still get a hunting permit for so many. I just don't remember much of the info on that because I'm not interested in eating one. I'd rather play with them.? They'll come and knock on your window for a cookie and take it straight from your hand. Even if they're wild. They can be a nuisance buttt... they're so darn cute and funny ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I doubt if they are protected. I think Maryland has a million or so alone, probably more. DC & Virginia another few million. But can’t keep them as pets here
> 
> https://squirrelenthusiast.com/can-you-have-a-pet-squirrel-in-maryland/


Yes. I checked Ohio and they aren't listed as endangered. No pets here either. The info has changed though as I read what I read a few years ago. Also read that some squirrels are a success story by being taken off protection status. The same happened with deer. We have so many of them now it's ridiculous. They'll graze in a yard in broad daylight with traffic going by...in the city!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Is anyone else having problems posting messages?
> Seems very slow to react tonight.
> Wonder if there's some updates to TFO going on?


No. I'm not having slow posting yet ? hopefully not. I was laughing too much over Facebook and I should repent right now ??


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> No. I'm not having slow posting yet ? hopefully not. I was laughing too much over Facebook and I should repent right now ??


Nah, keep on laughing. The folks at FB are not our friends.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Nah, keep on laughing. The folks at FB are not our friends.


Did you notice I had my fingers crossed??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes. My best friend/kayaking partner & his wife both tested positive for COVID this week. Both have been vaccinated.

 “I think my wife has had it for ten days now and I started symptoms this past Tuesday. My wife had mild symptoms and getting over it now. I’m in rough shape and my doctor has prescribed a transfusion of antibodies at the hospital. *Unfortunately they are very busy with Covid and I may not be able to get the procedure until Monday.* I’m not yet bad enough to be admitted to the hospital. My oxygen levels and heart rate are very good, better than normal. Of course we are fully vaccinated, but that does not seem to help much. No idea where we caught it.

I asked him what their “symptoms” were like that caused them to get tested.

 I’m feeling okay this morning but about the same. It feels like a very bad cold with bad fatigue. I’m more fatigue feeling than after a long hike or 14 mile paddle. No fever, oxygen level readings of 95 to 97 percent, which is good. But this morning I felt dizzy and had a oxygen level reading on 89% but then went back up. Doctor said below 90% for any period of time to go to emergency room. 

 At first, My wife got a cough and nasal type pain and she thought it was a sinus infection. She called doctor who prescribed an antibiotic. A few days later I got stuffy nose and a dry cough and feeling tired. I decided to get the virus test the next day, which was this past Tuesday. Things went downhill from there. Wife then got the test too which came back positive.

 Stay safe everyone - don’t let your guard down. COVID is still among us.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. My best friend/kayaking partner & his wife both tested positive for COVID this week. Both have been vaccinated.
> 
> “I think my wife has had it for ten days now and I started symptoms this past Tuesday. My wife had mild symptoms and getting over it now. I’m in rough shape and my doctor has prescribed a transfusion of antibodies at the hospital. *Unfortunately they are very busy with Covid and I may not be able to get the procedure until Monday.* I’m not yet bad enough to be admitted to the hospital. My oxygen levels and heart rate are very good, better than normal. Of course we are fully vaccinated, but that does not seem to help much. No idea where we caught it.
> 
> I asked him what their “symptoms” were like that caused them to get tested.
> 
> I’m feeling okay this morning but about the same. It feels like a very bad cold with bad fatigue. I’m more fatigue feeling than after a long hike or 14 mile paddle. No fever, oxygen level readings of 95 to 97 percent, which is good. But this morning I felt dizzy and had a oxygen level reading on 89% but then went back up. Doctor said below 90% for any period of time to go to emergency room.
> 
> At first, My wife got a cough and nasal type pain and she thought it was a sinus infection. She called doctor who prescribed an antibiotic. A few days later I got stuffy nose and a dry cough and feeling tired. I decided to get the virus test the next day, which was this past Tuesday. Things went downhill from there. Wife then got the test too which came back positive.
> 
> Stay safe everyone - don’t let your guard down. COVID is still among us.


Sorry to hear about your friends & hope they mend very quickly.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. My best friend/kayaking partner & his wife both tested positive for COVID this week. Both have been vaccinated.
> 
> “I think my wife has had it for ten days now and I started symptoms this past Tuesday. My wife had mild symptoms and getting over it now. I’m in rough shape and my doctor has prescribed a transfusion of antibodies at the hospital. *Unfortunately they are very busy with Covid and I may not be able to get the procedure until Monday.* I’m not yet bad enough to be admitted to the hospital. My oxygen levels and heart rate are very good, better than normal. Of course we are fully vaccinated, but that does not seem to help much. No idea where we caught it.
> 
> I asked him what their “symptoms” were like that caused them to get tested.
> 
> I’m feeling okay this morning but about the same. It feels like a very bad cold with bad fatigue. I’m more fatigue feeling than after a long hike or 14 mile paddle. No fever, oxygen level readings of 95 to 97 percent, which is good. But this morning I felt dizzy and had a oxygen level reading on 89% but then went back up. Doctor said below 90% for any period of time to go to emergency room.
> 
> At first, My wife got a cough and nasal type pain and she thought it was a sinus infection. She called doctor who prescribed an antibiotic. A few days later I got stuffy nose and a dry cough and feeling tired. I decided to get the virus test the next day, which was this past Tuesday. Things went downhill from there. Wife then got the test too which came back positive.
> 
> Stay safe everyone - don’t let your guard down. COVID is still among us.


Sorry to hear about your friends, but thank goodness they were vaccinated or they could have been much worse and hospitalised. 
I know a few people who have had it in spite of the jabs but the symptoms have been milder and manageable. 
I've not heard of the antibodies transfusions being done in the UK but I hope they are soon able to get treatment and feeling better soon.
You and your wifey take care too!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all, we've had another grey day but warm and humid.
The Squirrel seems to have disappeared as quickly as he arrived thank goodness. Neighbourhood 'tiff' averted! 

Lola is fine but he knows the season has changed and hasn't attempted to go out this week. 
I am waiting for my nephew to arrive to share an Indian takeaway with him. I haven't had one of those for ages so looking forward to some spicy food - not too hot though! ?

See you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Feels like Summer again here in Maryland - it’s hot in the sunshine, but much nicer in the shade. A few morning errands completed, and for Sully we picked up a bundle of fresh dandelion greens & a handful of cactus fruit (aka tuna) at the International Market. Since “COVID” the prices on dandelion greens went from $1.99 per pound to $3.00. We used to purchase many dandelion greens, but stopped. So, today was a nice treat.

Completed another 10% water exchange in our large aquarium. All the fishies are happy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. My best friend/kayaking partner & his wife both tested positive for COVID this week. Both have been vaccinated.
> 
> “I think my wife has had it for ten days now and I started symptoms this past Tuesday. My wife had mild symptoms and getting over it now. I’m in rough shape and my doctor has prescribed a transfusion of antibodies at the hospital. *Unfortunately they are very busy with Covid and I may not be able to get the procedure until Monday.* I’m not yet bad enough to be admitted to the hospital. My oxygen levels and heart rate are very good, better than normal. Of course we are fully vaccinated, but that does not seem to help much. No idea where we caught it.
> 
> I asked him what their “symptoms” were like that caused them to get tested.
> 
> I’m feeling okay this morning but about the same. It feels like a very bad cold with bad fatigue. I’m more fatigue feeling than after a long hike or 14 mile paddle. No fever, oxygen level readings of 95 to 97 percent, which is good. But this morning I felt dizzy and had a oxygen level reading on 89% but then went back up. Doctor said below 90% for any period of time to go to emergency room.
> 
> At first, My wife got a cough and nasal type pain and she thought it was a sinus infection. She called doctor who prescribed an antibiotic. A few days later I got stuffy nose and a dry cough and feeling tired. I decided to get the virus test the next day, which was this past Tuesday. Things went downhill from there. Wife then got the test too which came back positive.
> 
> Stay safe everyone - don’t let your guard down. COVID is still among us.


I'm praying ? for the both of you , family, and friends. It's really a rough thing to go through. Even though it didn't seem to be the sickest I've ever been, the effects lingered. I did get vaccinated but I'm still being cautious. I was really careful and actually am pretty sure I got it from the grocery store. It's the only place I could have. It's a very weird virus.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm praying ? for the both of you , family, and friends. It's really a rough thing to go through. Even though it didn't seem to be the sickest I've ever been, the effects lingered. I did get vaccinated but I'm still being cautious. I was really careful and actually am pretty sure I got it from the grocery store. It's the only place I could have. It's a very weird virus.


It's not done with us yet - it will always be lurking waiting for us to drop our guard, so I'm with you and being cautious, Cathie.
It's incredible when you think of the devastation and havoc a tiny virus cell has wreaked across the world and will continue to do for the foreseeable future. We just have to hope science can stay one step ahead of it.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all, we've had another grey day but warm and humid.
> The Squirrel seems to have disappeared as quickly as he arrived thank goodness. Neighbourhood 'tiff' averted!
> 
> Lola is fine but he knows the season has changed and hasn't attempted to go out this week.
> I am waiting for my nephew to arrive to share an Indian takeaway with him. I haven't had one of those for ages so looking forward to some spicy food - not too hot though! ?
> 
> See you later.


Okay what's a Indian takeaway?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> People do hunt them here or used to or maybe they can still get a hunting permit for so many. I just don't remember much of the info on that because I'm not interested in eating one. I'd rather play with them.? They'll come and knock on your window for a cookie and take it straight from your hand. Even if they're wild. They can be a nuisance buttt... they're so darn cute and funny ?


They actually taste good. I cook them like a rabbit in a thick roux. Fun to hunt with a .22 rifle.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Okay what's a Indian takeaway?



Ray Ray Ray…. Take out food from an Indian store. Could be Chinese or Mexican or heck McDonald's!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's not done with us yet - it will always be lurking waiting for us to drop our guard, so I'm with you and being cautious, Cathie.
> It's incredible when you think of the devastation and havoc a tiny virus cell has wreaked across the world and will continue to do for the foreseeable future. We just have to hope science can stay one step ahead of it.?


My new doctor mentioned natural immunity when I told him that Joe and I had had it. I kinda think even with people getting the vaccine and still getting it, but not as bad, is a good thing in the long run. It will eventually get weaker with time. Masking up is going to be a thing for me from now on because it also helps me with allergies and the other things going around.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray Ray Ray…. Take out food from an Indian store. Could be Chinese or Mexican or heck McDonald's!


I wish they all had delivery. When I don't feel like cooking it sure wouldn't be pizza.?And Indian sounds like an exciting choice.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Okay what's a Indian takeaway?


Take out food across the pond...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray Ray Ray…. Take out food from an Indian store. Could be Chinese or Mexican or heck McDonald's!


Yup and it was delicious too! 
I had chicken tikka masala with rice, naan bread and onion bhaji. ?
Don't ask me how it's all cooked I've no idea.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a bit colder today but generally more of the same.
I have to pop out to visit the shops. 
It's getting harder to find good weeds for Lola so more shop bought leaves needed.
Hope everyone has a good Saturday and I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! All the talk of food has me hungry already. I’m sitting outside with Rigsy and Cinder having my coffee. Not day break yet, but my rooster is crowing the eminent arrival song.

the recipe for today is chicken chili!
in a crockpot, 2 chicken breasts, black beans, diced tomatoes, corn.. slow cooked with cumin, ranch seasonin, and cream cheese


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray Ray Ray…. Take out food from an Indian store. Could be Chinese or Mexican or heck McDonald's!


I must have be absent on that day also. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Yup and it was delicious too!
> I had chicken tikka masala with rice, naan bread and onion bhaji. ?
> Don't ask me how it's all cooked I've no idea.


Did you smoke a peace pipe with the Indian chief afterwards??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is something to make you smile!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! All the talk of food has me hungry already. I’m sitting outside with Rigsy and Cinder having my coffee. Not day break yet, but my rooster is crowing the eminent arrival song.
> 
> the recipe for today is chicken chili!
> in a crockpot, 2 chicken breasts, black beans, diced tomatoes, corn.. slow cooked with cumin, ranch seasonin, and cream cheese


I've been soaking dried pinto and black beans over night, now to start cooking all day for refried beans...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky, warm and overcast today, neither hot or cold. I pruned another one of our 10 Hybrid Poplars - finished two yesterday including clean up. This one I might drag out our Troy-Built shredder and turn all the trimmings into mulch.

Today’s forecast of “all day rain” is now forecast for tomorrow. ?‍


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yup and it was delicious too!
> I had chicken tikka masala with rice, naan bread and onion bhaji. ?
> Don't ask me how it's all cooked I've no idea.


I looked it up and then got started on native American Indian food just to see what it was like to cook. Native American Indian is much like Mexican and a mix of the world's diet. It turns out they have influenced most of them. To me chicken Tikka is a technique for preparing the chicken and make your sauce according to what you want. Possibly use noodles instead of rice. Or even wild rice instead. Maybe I'll rook my son into helping me cook something different.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky, warm and overcast today, neither hot or cold. I pruned another one of our 10 Hybrid Poplars - finished two yesterday including clean up. This one I might drag out our Troy-Built shredder and turn all the trimmings into mulch.
> 
> Today’s forecast of “all day rain” is now forecast for tomorrow. ?‍


I was glad to finally understand that it wasn't you and wifey with covid 19. But I'm still praying ? and especially for your friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Did you smoke a peace pipe with the Indian chief afterwards??


Wrong sort of Indian - I don't think we have any Native American takeaways in UK -everything else under the sun though!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Wrong sort of Indian - I don't think we have any Native American takeaways in UK -everything else under the sun though!!!



Hahaha, yes at first I was going to say wrong continent!

One of my favorites  https://www.recipetineats.com/rogan-josh/


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, the rain arrived overnight. It’s yucky out - 80% humidity too. One good thing, no cold temps so our Sully gets to enjoy a nice warm humid sauna all day & night.


----------



## Lyn W

We


Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, the rain arrived overnight. It’s yucky out - 80% humidity too. One good thing, no cold temps so our Sully gets to enjoy a nice warm humid sauna all day & night.


We're having a very sunny and warm day here with temps back up into the mid 60s - probably nearer 70F in my garden. No sign of rain on the forecast for the next week. 
I'm trying to get Lola outside for some basking time but he seems to have made his mind up that it's autumn and he wants to be inside so he won't stay out. Best to let him do his own thing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Wrong sort of Indian - I don't think we have any Native American takeaways in UK -everything else under the sun though!!!


I figured it was, but when I read Indian takeaway. I instantly thought of the term Indian giver.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I figured it was, but when I read Indian takeaway. I instantly thought of the term Indian giver.?



Ok, you have to watch this Seinfeld episode

You have to click the “Watch on YouTube“ link.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I figured it was, but when I read Indian takeaway. I instantly thought of the term Indian giver.?


I don't know what that is so I'll have to ask Google.
My turn to learn a US phrase.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We
> 
> We're having a very sunny and warm day here with temps back up into the mid 60s - probably nearer 70F in my garden. No sign of rain on the forecast for the next week.
> I'm trying to get Lola outside for some basking time but he seems to have made his mind up that it's autumn and he wants to be inside so he won't stay out. Best to let him do his own thing.


Yea how do you tell a tortoise "no no no bad boy"?? especially since they know how to outlive us.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I don't know what that is so I'll have to ask Google.
> My turn to learn a US phrase.


I'm an "Indian giver" if I give you something today...and tomorrow I want it back...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, you have to watch this Seinfeld episode
> 
> You have to click the “Watch on YouTube“ link.


That was hilarious!????


----------



## Cathie G

I've had juncos and woodpeckers hanging out for several days and got nagged into putting out birdseed and suet today ? the juncos were landing on my windchime and staring in the window at me. Good pictures coming. They don't care if I'm sitting in eyesight or move.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's another sunny mild day but pretty cold last night and first thing.
I've had quite an eventful morning so far.
My nephew rang me last night to say that his remote control had fallen behind his radiator and he couldn't retrieve it. So I popped up there early armed with various things long and thin enough to get between the rad and wall and after about 30mins of jiggling, pushing and pulling it I finally managed to free it. Hope he doesn't do that again in a hurry. I thought I was going to have to take the radiator off the wall which I really didn't want to do.
Then I came home to turn the house upside down to look for my purse which had disappeared. I rang the shop where I'd last used it but I eventually found it in my ironing basket! I must have scooped it up with some clothes I'd folded on the table. That was a relief not to have all the palaver of cancelling cards etc.
I've since been to the shop and stocked up with Lola's food and forget to get half the things I needed for myself. So I'm going to put my feet up and have a nice cuppa, before I start on a few chores.
Hope everyone's having a good Monday!


----------



## Lyn W

P.S The delay on posting smilies, likes, deleting stuff and moving between threads that started last week is really getting on my nerves now! I don't think it's updates.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's another sunny mild day but pretty cold last night and first thing.
> I've had quite an eventful morning so far.
> My nephew rang me last night to say that his remote control had fallen behind his radiator and he couldn't retrieve it. So I popped up there early armed with various things long and thin enough to get between the rad and wall and after about 30mins of jiggling, pushing and pulling it I finally managed to free it. Hope he doesn't do that again in a hurry. I thought I was going to have to take the radiator off the wall which I really didn't want to do.
> Then I came home to turn the house upside down to look for my purse which had disappeared. I rang the shop where I'd last used it but I eventually found it in my ironing basket! I must have scooped it up with some clothes I'd folded on the table. That was a relief not to have all the palaver of cancelling cards etc.
> I've since been to the shop and stocked up with Lola's food and forget to get half the things I needed for myself. So I'm going to put my feet up and have a nice cuppa, before I start on a few chores.
> Hope everyone's having a good Monday!


Wow, quite the series of events. I “lose” things like this too & it drives you crazy until u find it. Car keys, purse/wallet are stressers!

And, you managed to use a pretty good new word in describing ur debacle. 

PALAVER (noun) - unnecessarily elaborate or complex procedure.
"there's a lot of palaver involved"

Happy Monday - Happy Columbus Day


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finished off another little Christmas ornament this morning. Now, i think some time to prune one more of our Hybrid Poplar trees.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have wind today, and more expected for the next few days. I HATE THE WIND!!!!!!! It's only expected to get up to 62F today, so I have a couple boxes of tortoises in the house that can't go outside today. It would be ok to put them out, except their yard has no sun. It's all shade. With no sun and lots of wind, they wouldn't be able to warm up.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> We have wind today, and more expected for the next few days. I HATE THE WIND!!!!!!! It's only expected to get up to 62F today, so I have a couple boxes of tortoises in the house that can't go outside today. It would be ok to put them out, except their yard has no sun. It's all shade. With no sun and lots of wind, they wouldn't be able to warm up.


Sounds like the house is the best place for everyone today. 62F is quite mild for us but the nights are definitely chilly and down to about 46F. 
I hate the wind too, it's so unpredictable.
Stay safe.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's another sunny mild day but pretty cold last night and first thing.
> I've had quite an eventful morning so far.
> My nephew rang me last night to say that his remote control had fallen behind his radiator and he couldn't retrieve it. So I popped up there early armed with various things long and thin enough to get between the rad and wall and after about 30mins of jiggling, pushing and pulling it I finally managed to free it. Hope he doesn't do that again in a hurry. I thought I was going to have to take the radiator off the wall which I really didn't want to do.
> Then I came home to turn the house upside down to look for my purse which had disappeared. I rang the shop where I'd last used it but I eventually found it in my ironing basket! I must have scooped it up with some clothes I'd folded on the table. That was a relief not to have all the palaver of cancelling cards etc.
> I've since been to the shop and stocked up with Lola's food and forget to get half the things I needed for myself. So I'm going to put my feet up and have a nice cuppa, before I start on a few chores.
> Hope everyone's having a good Monday!


That sounds like my day today ? it's been a bass ackward Monday. But oh well... you'll have that ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I'm an "Indian giver" if I give you something today...and tomorrow I want it back...


Maybe it's the opposite... meaning if you give it to an Indian then you can take it back ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> P.S The delay on posting smilies, likes, deleting stuff and moving between threads that started last week is really getting on my nerves now! I don't think it's updates.


I'm not going through that all of the time but once in a while I do. But It was before your problem started. I'm on a smart phone so maybe they do that now and then.


----------



## Yvonne G

Linda's forum anniversary is coming up 10/26/21. I hope she comes back soon. @JoesMum


----------



## Yvonne G

Do any of you know what the letters 'DM' stand for? I know it refers to private messages, but I always thought that was PM.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Do any of you know what the letters 'DM' stand for? I know it refers to private messages, but I always thought that was PM.



Direct Message


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> Direct Message


So does that mean that it's only for that person and no one else can be added? This is Cathie G.


----------



## jaizei

Cathie G said:


> So does that mean that it's only for that person and no one else can be added? This is Cathie G.



DMs are typically functionally identical to PMs; just a different term used on some sites.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Direct Message


Thank you!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Linda's forum anniversary is coming up 10/26/21. I hope she comes back soon. @JoesMum


Me too.
I just hope all is well with her and her family since the French holiday which was when she last posted pictures.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
I seem to be chasing my tail today....busy but not getting anywhere.

Never mind - my sister's old dog, Fudge, is coming to stay with me for a couple of days so she'll cheer me up and give me a good excuse to waste some time.
Hope you're all having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Tuesday all.

Floating about Twitter today -


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, not the frost the paper predicted...it was a freeze, and I still have plants out...30 degrees


----------



## Maro2Bear

Feels like I’m in the rust belt. Been overcast & misty & rainy for many days now. Over 80% humidity again. Yucky.


----------



## Grace-Sophia

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> Floating about Twitter today -
> 
> View attachment 334502


Whoa he’s almost 200!
He’s almost ancient! ?
Imagine all the candles on his birthday cake ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Grace-Sophia said:


> Whoa he’s almost 200!
> He’s almost ancient! ?
> Imagine all the candles on his birthday cake ?



Enough candles to impact climate change.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm really bummed out today. Last night was Mark Harmon's goodbye to NCIS show. He's the only reason I watch the show. He carries each episode. If they think that new FBI guy will fall into Gibb's place they've got another think coming. Couldn't they have picked someone we like? Anyway, moving from Tuesday to Monday, getting rid of Gibbs, and adding two new actors that I don't like, means I won't be watching NCIS anymore.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I wish they all had delivery. When I don't feel like cooking it sure wouldn't be pizza.?And Indian sounds like an exciting choice.


Or Filipino!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow, quite the series of events. I “lose” things like this too & it drives you crazy until u find it. Car keys, purse/wallet are stressers!
> 
> And, you managed to use a pretty good new word in describing ur debacle.
> 
> PALAVER (noun) - unnecessarily elaborate or complex procedure.
> "there's a lot of palaver involved"
> 
> Happy Monday - Happy Columbus Day


I like that word ever since reading The Gunslinger series by Stephen King


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Or Filipino!!


Yes. Ray Opo's wifey can do some good cooking too. Philipino I just have to get cooking ? to have something different and not the same old boring stuff.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I like that word ever since reading The Gunslinger series by Stephen King


Looks like you have a word thing like me ? there's some words I just like. One is aloha and another is Paris. I also just like the letter Z... it's all just my goofyness but...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Tuesday all.
> 
> Floating about Twitter today -
> 
> View attachment 334502


I've heard of Jonathan before he has his own webpage -


Jonathan the tortoise on Saint Helena Island Info: About St Helena, in the South Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Enough candles to impact climate change.


They should do a LED light string. Wax would ruin the salad anyway ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all. Weather still calm and dry here.
Fudge has settled in OK and being her usual diva-self, but she's not really any trouble.
I'm having an early night tonight after making an early morning 50 mile round trip to take my nephew to his dentist - only to discover his appointment was for last week!! 
He's usually pretty good at remembering and because they sent him the letter I didn't check - I will next time!
I hope you're all having a good Weds. but Nos Da from me now.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all. Weather still calm and dry here.
> Fudge has settled in OK and being her usual diva-self, but she's not really any trouble.
> I'm having an early night tonight after making an early morning 50 mile round trip to take my nephew to his dentist - only to discover his appointment was for last week!!
> He's usually pretty good at remembering and because they sent him the letter I didn't check - I will next time!
> I hope you're all having a good Weds. but Nos Da from me now.


Ooops! lol


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm really bummed out today. Last night was Mark Harmon's goodbye to NCIS show. He's the only reason I watch the show. He carries each episode. If they think that new FBI guy will fall into Gibb's place they've got another think coming. Couldn't they have picked someone we like? Anyway, moving from Tuesday to Monday, getting rid of Gibbs, and adding two new actors that I don't like, means I won't be watching NCIS anymore.


Hope you find something. It really sucks not to have something good on TV. I can't even believe I'm like that now. Most of my life I've not even watched TV. Now I have to have it even if I'm here and not paying a bit of attention.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Heavy fog this morning as our weather pattern makes one last gasp to hold onto Summer. A warm front is pushing in & temps forecast for the 80s for Thursday & Friday. Took advantage of the cool early morning and got another Poplar tree fully pruned. 

Spent a fair amount of time today cleaning up & prepping our Sullys indoor/Winter area. Much easier this year, the nightbox is waiting with two ceiling mounted radiant heat panels. I just need to move the Kane heat mat (and thermostat) from the outdoor nightbox to the indoor one. Lights are all hooked up on timers, water & food bowl cleaned.

Soooo, i think the big Sully move will be Saturday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Heavy fog this morning as our weather pattern makes one last gasp to hold onto Summer. A warm front is pushing in & temps forecast for the 80s for Thursday & Friday. Took advantage of the cool early morning and got another Poplar tree fully pruned.
> 
> Spent a fair amount of time today cleaning up & prepping our Sullys indoor/Winter area. Much easier this year, the nightbox is waiting with two ceiling mounted radiant heat panels. I just need to move the Kane heat mat (and thermostat) from the outdoor nightbox to the indoor one. Lights are all hooked up on timers, water & food bowl cleaned.
> 
> Soooo, i think the big Sully move will be Saturday. Fingers crossed.


I'm still getting Sapphire out every day that I can even if it's only an hour or two. Our weather for the next two days should be much the same as yours. But if there's more warm days after the fall weather coming on Saturday I'm going to try and get him out for sunshine. Of course he's just a little guy and easy to move to and fro. He doesn't mind it and tries to stand up tall for my hand. It's cute.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Looks like you have a word thing like me ? there's some words I just like. One is aloha and another is Paris. I also just like the letter Z... it's all just my goofyness but...


Saunter is another one I like. It’s not quite sashaying or skulking ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, it's still quite warm for the time of year, a slight breeze and some sun between the clouds. Lola isn't interested in being out though. 
Fudge the dog only woke me once in the night at about 4.30 to be let out in the garden, so I'll forgive her for that, but then she wouldn't stay downstairs so ended up snoring on the bottom of the bed. 
She is used to having her own way now - what Fudge wants Fudge gets  
I hope I get the same treatment when I'm an old gal! (or older I should say!)
I hope you all have a good Thursday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Muggy & warm with 85% humidity as the sun rises. One more day of this type of weather then we plunge into low 40s overnight. Yep, it’s time for our Sully to come in for Winter.

ps - off kayaking this morning. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Muggy & warm with 85% humidity as the sun rises. One more day of this type of weather then we plunge into low 40s overnight. Yep, it’s time for our Sully to come in for Winter.
> 
> ps - off kayaking this morning. ?



And, back from a great morning out on the water.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> And, back from a great morning out on the water.
> 
> View attachment 334601


Looks as though you had a glorious day on the water, I envy you...
Gonna be a beautiful day in SF Bay Area in Cali, NO wind, 72° to 75°. 
Finishing my yard clean up, prepped for winter, although here it has not been bad. 
I miss a true winter. I like the hot weather, I like the cold weather, I LOVE the rain, I just HATE the wind. But alas there is little rain now. Damn climate change and drought.
I'm somewhat envious of the east coast with the abundant rain...All my best from Cali....


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Looks as though you had a glorious day on the water, I envy you...
> Gonna be a beautiful day in SF Bay Area in Cali, NO wind, 72° to 75°.
> Finishing my yard clean up, prepped for winter, although here it has not been bad.
> I miss a true winter. I like the hot weather, I like the cold weather, I LOVE the rain, I just HATE the wind. But alas there is little rain now. Damn climate change and drought.
> I'm somewhat envious of the east coast with the abundant rain...All my best from Cali....



72-75 sounds pretty perfect. No wind too. Always more gardening to do. Lots of things to put away, plants to bring in, daffodils to plant, etc.


----------



## Cathie G

Today was up in the 90°f where Sapphire's enclosure is so I decided to get him out for awhile. But as luck would have it, when I walked in he was eating right where the mazuri was on his food. Well...of course that stopped that ? I decided to take him out because I knew he would pout and not eat anyway if he didn't get to go outside. He's a brat ?.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Got stuck in some soft ground in my electric wheelchair. Tried getting off my chair and freeing it myself. Couldn't do it so I had to crawl to the back door. Got Rose to bring my phone and called the fire department. They know me because this is the 3rd time they have been called for this reason. ?

q


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Got stuck in some soft ground in my electric wheelchair. Tried getting off my chair and freeing it myself. Couldn't do it so I had to crawl to the back door. Got Rose to bring my phone and called the fire department. They know me because this is the 3rd time they have been called for this reason. ?
> View attachment 334622
> q


Aw'ww, Ray, I'm so sorry to hear that. I can imagine it Just kinda messes up the rest of the day. I'm sure it sucks having crawl back inside...At least it wasn't a roll-over....


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Got stuck in some soft ground in my electric wheelchair. Tried getting off my chair and freeing it myself. Couldn't do it so I had to crawl to the back door. Got Rose to bring my phone and called the fire department. They know me because this is the 3rd time they have been called for this reason. ?
> View attachment 334622
> q


Looks like you need a little button in your pocket like mine ? I have CST ?? all you gotta do is push the button. Rose would have known cause the inside thing sounds an alarm ? You should have seen my family scrambling to shut that thing up the first time I accidentally set it off. They were in the house and I was outside playing ?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Got stuck in some soft ground in my electric wheelchair. Tried getting off my chair and freeing it myself. Couldn't do it so I had to crawl to the back door. Got Rose to bring my phone and called the fire department. They know me because this is the 3rd time they have been called for this reason. ?
> View attachment 334622
> q


Time to turn Opo into a chair hauler since he's mastered hauling tubs? Need some sort of harnass, a heavy duty rope with a sturdy hook on one end & someplace to hook it on the chair. Do you think he'd respond to an air horn? 

The way Mary Knobbins hauls big tires these days, they could be quite the dual.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Got stuck in some soft ground in my electric wheelchair. Tried getting off my chair and freeing it myself. Couldn't do it so I had to crawl to the back door. Got Rose to bring my phone and called the fire department. They know me because this is the 3rd time they have been called for this reason. ?
> View attachment 334622
> q


Oh dear Ray, I hope you are OK with no damage to you or your chair.
I was also going to suggest training Opo as a rescue tort but Jan beat me to it!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a grey but dry and calm day here.
Fudge had a good night and slept through which means that I did too!
Lola has popped out for a snack, had a quick look at the garden but didn't go out and has now gone back to his hide. 
I've got some shopping to do so I'll catch up with you all later.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Got stuck in some soft ground in my electric wheelchair. Tried getting off my chair and freeing it myself. Couldn't do it so I had to crawl to the back door. Got Rose to bring my phone and called the fire department. They know me because this is the 3rd time they have been called for this reason. ?
> View attachment 334622
> q


Yikes Ray! Be careful out there. It’s a cruel world. Glad all is back to normal.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Aw'ww, Ray, I'm so sorry to hear that. I can imagine it Just kinda messes up the rest of the day. I'm sure it sucks having crawl back inside...At least it wasn't a roll-over....


It was much easier to roll across the yard.?
I didn't have my phone with me. So I needed to roll to the door to get Rose. When I first got out of the chair on to the ground. Opo came over and sat down next to me. I had to wait for him to get out of the way. To start my rolling.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Looks like you need a little button in your pocket like mine ? I have CST ?? all you gotta do is push the button. Rose would have known cause the inside thing sounds an alarm ? You should have seen my family scrambling to shut that thing up the first time I accidentally set it off. They were in the house and I was outside playing ?


Rose keeps saying she is going to get me one.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Looks as though you had a glorious day on the water, I envy you...
> Gonna be a beautiful day in SF Bay Area in Cali, NO wind, 72° to 75°.
> Finishing my yard clean up, prepped for winter, although here it has not been bad.
> I miss a true winter. I like the hot weather, I like the cold weather, I LOVE the rain, I just HATE the wind. But alas there is little rain now. Damn climate change and drought.
> I'm somewhat envious of the east coast with the abundant rain...All my best from Cali....


You could move to Oregon where people don't tan, they rust...it has been raining every day for a month now...I was born and raised in SF...Oregon is pretty cool...literally...lol 
fog


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Time to turn Opo into a chair hauler since he's mastered hauling tubs? Need some sort of harnass, a heavy duty rope with a sturdy hook on one end & someplace to hook it on the chair. Do you think he'd respond to an air horn?
> 
> The way Mary Knobbins hauls big tires these days, they could be quite the dual.


I like that idea!?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I like that idea!?



Ray, maybe time for some big fat 4x4 mountain bike tires!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear Ray, I hope you are OK with no damage to you or your chair.
> I was also going to suggest training Opo as a rescue tort but Jan beat me to it!


I am fine, my knee is a little skinned up and my shoulders are sore this morning from trying to get my chair unstuck. I wanted to do it myself without Rose finding out. ? The chair weighs about 250lb. I almost had it free.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes Ray! Be careful out there. It’s a cruel world. Glad all is back to normal.


We had rain the night before and I ventured into a area that was soft. I was going to feed Opo a cactus. He blocked me from going down a incline. So I turned to go up the incline. Big mistake!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray, maybe time for some big fat 4x4 mountain bike tires!


They make a chair the same style as mine. That you can go thru mud and you can also operate in rain and snow. The problem is it is 50,000 dollars. Not sure I can justify that with my insurance company. Here is one for the avid hunter.


They also make a tracked vehicle that I can drive my chair onto it and lock it in. I would definitely put a winch on it. Because I know I would get it stuck.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose left today for Iceland. She will be gone until the 23rd. She and some of her life long friends are going to see the northern lights!? So it's just my mother in law, Opo and me. Time to have a party!????


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose left today for Iceland. She will be gone until the 23rd. She and some of her life long friends are going to see the northern lights!? So it's just my mother in law, Opo and me. Time to have a party!????


Yeah, but stay out of the soft mud!


----------



## Maro2Bear

On the way back from kayaking yesterday, I had to do the crazy man swerve so as to NOT hit a nice Eastern Box Turtle. Nice warm, sunny day so still out on the prowl for food. Next week they are predicting overnight low temps in the low 40s.

There was a car or two right behind me so I couldnt stop to do a rescue. Hope it made it across.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It was much easier to roll across the yard.?
> I didn't have my phone with me. So I needed to roll to the door to get Rose. When I first got out of the chair on to the ground. Opo came over and sat down next to me. I had to wait for him to get out of the way. To start my rolling.


If you'd stayed there long enough he may have pushed up to the house just to get you off his patch


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose keeps saying she is going to get me one.


It's very worth it and you need it. Your insurance would cover it and even so they're not really expensive. You can also get one that you can go outside with. I need to check on that for myself because I do go outside and sometimes set it off for nothing. They're not foolproof because I have fallen and didn't set it off buttt. If I can't get up I'll push the button and they will come. Mine is Critical Signal Technology and there's many others.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday all! Its been awhile since i have had the chance to annoy u guys and gals lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday all! Its been awhile since i have had the chance to annoy u guys and gals lol


Yea you've been a bit busy ?? elsewhere


----------



## Maro2Bear

I keep talking about pruning back our Hybrid Poplar trees & today we tackled another one. Eight down & just two more to go.

Here’s a bit of what they look like Before (left pix) & After.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I keep talking about pruning back our Hybrid Poplar trees & today we tackled another one. Eight down & just two more to go.
> 
> Here’s a bit of what they look like Before (left pix) & After.
> 
> View attachment 334657


That's what I hope my Crab apple tree looks like soon ?? It's the wrong time of year to do that but after this year I don't care ? good job ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> I keep talking about pruning back our Hybrid Poplar trees & today we tackled another one. Eight down & just two more to go.
> 
> Here’s a bit of what they look like Before (left pix) & After.
> 
> View attachment 334657


I planted an apple tree about 5 years ago and its growing sideways lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I guess it makes it easier to pick


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I planted an apple tree about 5 years ago and its growing sideways lol


Mine had saggy branches this year ? all the way to the ground sooo... it's getting a big trim soon. But it did make it easier to pick and the jelly is good.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Mine had saggy branches this year ? all the way to the ground sooo... it's getting a big trim soon. But it did make it easier to pick and the jelly is good.


Darn.. even the trees sag with age lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Darn.. even the trees sag with age lol


Ohio (at least my area) has been very weird with fruit trees this year. They went nuts ? All of the people I've talked with had so much fruit that limbs were breaking from the weight. One person had to cut down some peach trees because the trees fell apart from the weight. Nature has a way of telling us something and I hope it's not what I think it is. Bad bad winter ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ohio (at least my area) has been very weird with fruit trees this year. They went nuts ? All of the people I've talked with had so much fruit that limbs were breaking from the weight. One person had to cut down some peach trees because the trees fell apart from the weight. Nature has a way of telling us something and I hope it's not what I think it is. Bad bad winter ?


Its telling u that Ohio has a bunch of nuts and fruits haha


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> It was much easier to roll across the yard.?
> I didn't have my phone with me. So I needed to roll to the door to get Rose. When I first got out of the chair on to the ground. Opo came over and sat down next to me. I had to wait for him to get out of the way. To start my rolling.


Oh, Ray, I'm visualizing that in my head. Opo is just seeing if you needed help, like a good tort.?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday all! Its been awhile since i have had the chance to annoy u guys and gals lol


Greetings, so nice to hear from you . . ???????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's very worth it and you need it. Your insurance would cover it and even so they're not really expensive. You can also get one that you can go outside with. I need to check on that for myself because I do go outside and sometimes set it off for nothing. They're not foolproof because I have fallen and didn't set it off buttt. If I can't get up I'll push the button and they will come. Mine is Critical Signal Technology and there's many others.


Thanks, I guess I am putting it off, I don't want to acknowledge I am not getting younger. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

MenagerieGrl said:


> Greetings, so nice to hear from you . . ???????


U suck at lying


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its telling u that Ohio has a bunch of nuts and fruits haha


Of course! Ohio state university mascot is a buckeye.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I guess I am putting it off, I don't want to acknowledge I am not getting younger. ?


I'm still young ? I'm just a clutz. I've always been one. I'm just old enough to face the fact now and use an enabler to help with the cause ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Of course! Ohio state university mascot is a buckeye.?


See what I mean ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Of course! Ohio state university mascot is a buckeye.?


Could be worse.. browneye would be sh*tty


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Could be worse.. browneye would be sh*tty


We're just a funny looking nut that wins. We even have a great candy that looks like our buckeye nut mascot too. Go Bucks!!!! Yeah it does have a brown eye too ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> It's very worth it and you need it. Your insurance would cover it and even so they're not really expensive. You can also get one that you can go outside with. I need to check on that for myself because I do go outside and sometimes set it off for nothing. They're not foolproof because I have fallen and didn't set it off buttt. If I can't get up I'll push the button and they will come. Mine is Critical Signal Technology and there's many others.


Since you already have one, Cathie, you should see how it does when you roll. Why make Ray wait until he tries it out himself? You can be the official TF test dummy for CST. 

Ray, you are the man. Keep your phone on you while Rose is gone. Teach Opo to dial 911.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a grey day but dry, there's some rain on the way next week, but it's much needed.
Not much planned for today. 
Fudge went back home last night so only Lola needing attention today - and he's still in bed so it should be quiet day. Better go and get his brunch ready for when he surfaces. 
Hope you all have a good Saturday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Like fresh, not frozen Salmon? Have a Lidl store near you? Great deal on fresh Chilean salmon filets.






Grocery Store | Low Prices | Lidl US







www.lidl.com


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Since you already have one, Cathie, you should see how it does when you roll. Why make Ray wait until he tries it out himself? You can be the official TF test dummy for CST.
> 
> Ray, you are the man. Keep your phone on you while Rose is gone. Teach Opo to dial 911.


Ok I was the test dummy and rolling didn't set it off. But why would you bother when you have the button ??


----------



## EllieMay

Hello! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hello! Hope everyone is well!


I've been wondering about you and how things are going with you and family. Hello and hope the same for you.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I've been wondering about you and how things are going with you and family. Hello and hope the same for you.


Well.. the Covid has been running through the family so we have been quarantined.. my internet and phone service has been more Frustrating than helpful.. we are all ok, it’s affected everyone mildly so far.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well.. the Covid has been running through the family so we have been quarantined.. my internet and phone service has been more Frustrating than helpful.. we are all ok, it’s affected everyone mildly so far.


Wow but I'm so glad that all of you are getting mild cases. At least you're all getting some natural immunity on the upside of that. That's what our new doctor called it if you actually get it. That virus is so weird in how it affects people as I'm sure you know. Sending lots of love hugs and prayers ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> We're just a funny looking nut that wins. We even have a great candy that looks like our buckeye nut mascot too. Go Bucks!!!! Yeah it does have a brown eye too ?


I am a University of Michigan fan. So you can imagine the dislike I have for the little brown nuts. I get tired of seeing them winning.?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a University of Michigan fan. So you can imagine the dislike I have for the little brown nuts. I get tired of seeing them winning.?


Indiana Univ. Grad. Between Notre Dame, Michigan & Ohio State, we couldn't recruit squat.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a University of Michigan fan. So you can imagine the dislike I have for the little brown nuts. I get tired of seeing them winning.?


I have close family members that are Michigan fans also ? it gets funny this time of year. We're sitting in the same room together ??? the one thing we can agree on is that the buckeye candy is yummy ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well.. the Covid has been running through the family so we have been quarantined.. my internet and phone service has been more Frustrating than helpful.. we are all ok, it’s affected everyone mildly so far.


Hi Heather so sorry Covid has lured it's ugly head in your family but pleased it's only a mild dose. I hope you all make a good recovery and can get back to normal(ish) soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Sunday to you all.
We had some rain in the night which has freshened everything up....more to come through the week.
I'm going to my sister's house for lunch today which I already know will be delicious.
I've got a few things to do before I leave so I'll see you later.
Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. Cold front blew in yesterday afternoon with heavy rain & wind. Yesterday we had temps over 80, today we are at 60.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. Cold front blew in yesterday afternoon with heavy rain & wind. Yesterday we had temps over 80, today we are at 60.


Well, you are in MD. Wish we had the rain one day, and sun the next...out here in Cali


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, you are in MD. Wish we had the rain one day, and sun the next...out here in Cali



Yeah & it is getting toward the end of October. No more rain in sight & temps back into low 70s rest of the week. Much more pleasant to be outside gardening.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah & it is getting toward the end of October. No more rain in sight & temps back into low 70s rest of the week. Much more pleasant to be outside gardening.


I'm sure my Sis is lovin it, she lives in Gaitherburg. ????


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> I'm sure my Sis is lovin it, she lives in Gaitherburg. ????



Aagh, right down the road. Yep, blustery & cool but sunny. ?


----------



## Cathie G

We had 2 tornado smart phone tonado warnings Saturday morning at 2 to 4 am.? Well, this side of town the wind chimes weren't even singing. It sucked. The satellite TV kept going in and out though so... every time the show cut off it would come back on for the commercials. I got to watch commercials all night. We were blessed ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

@Cathie G that would suck, but in your case, the wind chimes are a good indication of what's going on. 
Here in SF Bay area, a breeze is starting to come up, and the weather reports "suggest" that we have a 60% chance of rain from 7pm on. I'm already weathered up as far as the yard is concerned, have plenty of wood stacked and under a tarp. Summer kinda never showed up this year. They say July was the hottest ever. . ? Here in Sf Bay we have "Indian" summers (I think that is still ok to say), September when kids go back to school it would Get HOT. Typically we get 5 to 8 HOT days a year where I live (2 mi away from the bay), 105°+/-. I'd pull out the window A/C for the day. But this year NO need for A/C at all...?


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> @Cathie G that would suck, but in your case, the wind chimes are a good indication of what's going on.
> Here in SF Bay area, a breeze is starting to come up, and the weather reports "suggest" that we have a 60% chance of rain from 7pm on. I'm already weathered up as far as the yard is concerned, have plenty of wood stacked and under a tarp. Summer kinda never showed up this year. They say July was the hottest ever. . ? Here in Sf Bay we have "Indian" summers (I think that is still ok to say), September when kids go back to school it would Get HOT. Typically we get 5 to 8 HOT days a year where I live (2 mi away from the bay), 105°+/-. I'd pull out the window A/C for the day. But this year NO need for A/C at all...?


Yep. Indian summer. It goes on here too. Right now we're having fall days. Soon we'll have a few more warm days for Sapphire to be out maybe. I'm trying to take advantage of every warm sunshiny day for him that I can. Even if it's only for an hour or two.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, the perfect planter for inside a tortoise enclosure. No dirt, raises humidity & grows seeds/plants.

 The Terraplanter - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DM85Q4X/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Well.. the Covid has been running through the family so we have been quarantined.. my internet and phone service has been more Frustrating than helpful.. we are all ok, it’s affected everyone mildly so far.


Sorry the covid caught up with you and your family. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yep. Indian summer. It goes on here too. Right now we're having fall days. Soon we'll have a few more warm days for Sapphire to be out maybe. I'm trying to take advantage of every warm sunshiny day for him that I can. Even if it's only for an hour or two.?


Opo is sleeping in his man cave tonight. Supposed to get down to 63°. I am thinking to run a extension cord and hook up a heater. The problem is Rose is in Iceland and I have no idea where anything is.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose was supposed to see the northern lights tonight, but cloudy and raining. Weds is their next chance. They have already been to the blue lagoon. She asked if she can go to 4 countries in Africa in May. They will start in S. Africa. I forgot the other 3 countries she said. 
Pics coming soon of Iceland.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
It's really cloudy and dark here today with rain coming in later this morning. 
Rain and some strong winds will stay with us for most of the week on and off. 
It's still mild though, but we are in for a big drop in temps towards the weekend with the first snow reaching some parts of the UK - not where I am though thank goodness.
Lola is still in his hide but he's peeping out to see if there's anything worth coming out for.
Hope you all have a good Monday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

EllieMay said:


> Well.. the Covid has been running through the family so we have been quarantined.. my internet and phone service has been more Frustrating than helpful.. we are all ok, it’s affected everyone mildly so far.


I feel your pain Ellie, I too have been stuck in with covid for the last 6 days, another 4 to go, Thank goodness for the forum to keep me entertained.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Greetings, so nice to hear from you . . ???????


I didn't miss you in the least...Chubbs that is...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah & it is getting toward the end of October. No more rain in sight & temps back into low 70s rest of the week. Much more pleasant to be outside gardening.


Rain rain rain every day here


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is sleeping in his man cave tonight. Supposed to get down to 63°. I am thinking to run a extension cord and hook up a heater. The problem is Rose is in Iceland and I have no idea where anything is.


Oh my but try to behave yourself. Don't be rolling on the ground. Maybe Mom has an idea where the extension cords would be kept and could help. Maybe Opo will scratch at the back door if not. But also maybe the enclosure will stay a little bit warmer due to the man cave and the heat not being able to escape from the ground. I don't know how warm Sullys need to be at night... my best wishes hopes and prayers that Opo is comfortable tonight. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Karen(pebbles) said:


> I feel your pain Ellie, I too have been stuck in with covid for the last 6 days, another 4 to go, Thank goodness for the forum to keep me entertained.


Oh dear - I hope it's only been a mild dose and that you are soon feeling better.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh my but try to behave yourself. Don't be rolling on the ground. Maybe Mom has an idea where the extension cords would be kept and could help. Maybe Opo will scratch at the back door if not. But also maybe the enclosure will stay a little bit warmer due to the man cave and the heat not being able to escape from the ground. I don't know how warm Sullys need to be at night... my best wishes hopes and prayers that Opo is comfortable tonight. ?


He made it through the night just fine. I blocked off the man cave so he couldn't go in there last night..


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's wet and very muggy here. There's a high possibility of thunderstorms tomorrow so the met office has put warnings out. 
Lola has ventured outside but just a little stroll in the drizzle was enough before he came back in and headed to his hide.
I had the result of my MRI today and, as suspected, I have another torn cartilage, so I'm back on the waiting list for an arthroscopy on the other knee. Last year it all happened very quickly but I don't know how long the list is now. At least I know something can be done so I'm happy about that and hopeful that once that's been sorted out I can start to enjoy my longer walks again. 
Anyway better get on looking busy, so see you later.
Hope you all have a good Tuesday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overnights have been relatively cold here the last few days, 45F last night, but the days have been wonderfully sunny & bright. Yesterday afternoon we made the big move - our Sully is once again in her Winter abode. Nice large fully heated night box, equipped with a Kane heat pad & two RHPs mounted to the night box ceiling. It’s a cozy 81F in there this morning. Beyond the night box is the larger enclosure, fresh hay, overhead lights. I even upgraded the lighting this year. 

The move went pretty well & relatively easy. Weight? Who knows - very heavy. Sliding down 2x4s into our basement is much easier than going uphill in Spring. One of these days I’ll get out the scale & do a proper weigh in.

One last tree to prune today. Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear - I hope it's only been a mild dose and that you are soon feeling better.


Yeah, it's not been too bad, thankfully I've been double jabbed so that helped, on the plus side ..... the house is spotless ??


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Overnights have been relatively cold here the last few days, 45F last night, but the days have been wonderfully sunny & bright. Yesterday afternoon we made the big move - our Sully is once again in her Winter abode. Nice large fully heated night box, equipped with a Kane heat pad & two RHPs mounted to the night box ceiling. It’s a cozy 81F in there this morning. Beyond the night box is the larger enclosure, fresh hay, overhead lights. I even upgraded the lighting this year.
> 
> The move went pretty well & relatively easy. Weight? Who knows - very heavy. Sliding down 2x4s into our basement is much easier than going uphill in Spring. One of these days I’ll get out the scale & do a proper weigh in.
> 
> One last tree to prune today. Happy Tuesday.


Do you have any pics of Sully on his 'slide'?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Do you have any pics of Sully on his 'slide'?



All four hands were busy during the actual slide. ? No humans or reptiles were injured during the Big Move. No hernias.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And just a few more of the straightest & tallest branches to cut back. Then shredding.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's wet and very muggy here. There's a high possibility of thunderstorms tomorrow so the met office has put warnings out.
> Lola has ventured outside but just a little stroll in the drizzle was enough before he came back in and headed to his hide.
> I had the result of my MRI today and, as suspected, I have another torn cartilage, so I'm back on the waiting list for an arthroscopy on the other knee. Last year it all happened very quickly but I don't know how long the list is now. At least I know something can be done so I'm happy about that and hopeful that once that's been sorted out I can start to enjoy my longer walks again.
> Anyway better get on looking busy, so see you later.
> Hope you all have a good Tuesday to your


Do you get a choice as to your dr/surgeon or is it take the dr who's next available & do you get a consultation apptment first? Just wondering how socialized medicine works.


----------



## Cathie G

Yesterday I had replaced a gas water heater. It's very nice and I was so happy with it and the job the company did. Until about 2am and realized that the reason I kept thinking about the gas furnace was because... I even had my son and another brother here that would have shown me how to relight the pilot. I have no clue why it slipped my peapickin brain that the furnace would need relit ? so I was pretty cold because it got down to 42°f outside. I managed to finally get it back up to 77°f between a little oil filled heater and the oven. It only got down to 70°f in the house before I discovered that I was freezing ? yes I know that sounds rediculous but it's true. I can't stand cold weather and my brain probably stopped working a while back ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Well, here in SF bay we actually got MOISTURE, on the ground Sunday. Wasn't enough to register on the rain gauge, But at this point in time we will take anything. Supposed to rain tonight predictions from 0.10" to 0.50" and precipitation all the way through Sunday again. Need to set up rain barrels.
Took one of the fur babies to an oncologist this morn. Kinda decided Chemo on a 15 yr old beagle might be a lil hard on her. She had a Hemangiosarcoma Tumor removed In August, it was a bleeding mess..
She is doing 100% better, actually gained some wight. 
Was prescribed Meloxicam to help suppress any new tumors. And ended up being well below the $650.00 potential cost.
.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> He made it through the night just fine. I blocked off the man cave so he couldn't go in there last night..


So did he fernagle his way into your house... just out of curiosity. I don't know your set up. Or where the man cave is. I'm thinking your patio but not sure if I remember correctly. So he was able to be outside?


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, here in SF bay we actually got MOISTURE, on the ground Sunday. Wasn't enough to register on the rain gauge, But at this point in time we will take anything. Supposed to rain tonight predictions from 0.10" to 0.50" and precipitation all the way through Sunday again. Need to set up rain barrels.
> Took one of the fur babies to an oncologist this morn. Kinda decided Chemo on a 15 yr old beagle might be a lil hard on her. She had a Hemangiosarcoma Tumor removed In August, it was a bleeding mess..
> She is doing 100% better, actually gained some wight.
> Was prescribed Meloxicam to help suppress any new tumors. And ended up being well below the $650.00 potential cost.
> .
> View attachment 334838


Wow and I agree with you that it's just too much at her age. Maybe you could try liquid echanecea just to help build up her immune system to keep her as long as you can. It doesn't take much.??


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Wow and I agree with you that it's just too much at her age. Maybe you could try liquid echanecea just to help build up her immune system to keep her as long as you can. It doesn't take much.??


Ya, after the surgery, it was like rolling the years back by 5. More energy, Awake a lot more, and was gaining weight. @Cathie G What type of Echanecea are you talking about? I'm not familiar with it...


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, after the surgery, it was like rolling the years back by 5. More energy, Awake a lot more, and was gaining weight. @Cathie G What type of Echanecea are you talking about? I'm not familiar with it...


It's an herbal supplement. I've used both liquid and capsules on animals. You can get the capsules almost anywhere now. It's an herb in the cold prevention medicine Airborne that I think makes the medicine work for people. But I always use the herb itself for animals. I've used it on a lot of animals and it works. It only took a capsule a couple times a week on a cocker spaniel I had for incurable cocker ear. The vet said it was gone. I've even used it on a baby goose that was so sick it couldn't stand up any longer. The baby grew up and that only took a few capsules spaced out. It might help with the healing and boost her own immune system without chemo. Capsules are cheaper and just as easy to give as liquid.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> Do you get a choice as to your dr/surgeon or is it take the dr who's next available & do you get a consultation apptment first? Just wondering how socialized medicine works.


The GP refers you to a consultant in the dept you need then you see him/her or one of their team first, who authorise any tests, xrays etc The consultant is the one who does the op. You don't usually get a choice but I asked to be referred to the one I'm seeing because he was the man I saw last year for the arthroscopy on the other knee and he did a good job. Most of them also have private clinics too which costs a lot but can speed things up for those who can afford it.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, here in SF bay we actually got MOISTURE, on the ground Sunday. Wasn't enough to register on the rain gauge, But at this point in time we will take anything. Supposed to rain tonight predictions from 0.10" to 0.50" and precipitation all the way through Sunday again. Need to set up rain barrels.
> Took one of the fur babies to an oncologist this morn. Kinda decided Chemo on a 15 yr old beagle might be a lil hard on her. She had a Hemangiosarcoma Tumor removed In August, it was a bleeding mess..
> She is doing 100% better, actually gained some wight.
> Was prescribed Meloxicam to help suppress any new tumors. And ended up being well below the $650.00 potential cost.
> .
> View attachment 334838


I hope she makes a good recovery. My sister made a similar decision with her old dog Fudge in the summer too, She had a large growth removed from her back leg, but my sister decided not to have it tested because she wouldn't want to put the old girl through any harsh treatment. Apart from old age slowing her down Fudge has a lovely life and is eating really well so long may it last.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yesterday I had replaced a gas water heater. It's very nice and I was so happy with it and the job the company did. Until about 2am and realized that the reason I kept thinking about the gas furnace was because... I even had my son and another brother here that would have shown me how to relight the pilot. I have no clue why it slipped my peapickin brain that the furnace would need relit ? so I was pretty cold because it got down to 42°f outside. I managed to finally get it back up to 77°f between a little oil filled heater and the oven. It only got down to 70°f in the house before I discovered that I was freezing ? yes I know that sounds rediculous but it's true. I can't stand cold weather and my brain probably stopped working a while back ?


So you replaced a boiler that only needed relighting or have I misunderstood?

Our gov have just said they will give £5k grants for people to replace gas boilers with air or ground heat source pumps, to reduce CO2 emissions but they can cost £10k + and are massive things that are fitted outside - not suitable for every property.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm finding it hard work to type, delete and post again, my mouse pad/curser also seems slow to react so I'm giving up and taking myself off to bed.
So nos da and I'll see you tomorrow
Take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> So you replaced a boiler that only needed relighting or have I misunderstood?
> 
> Our gov have just said they will give £5k grants for people to replace gas boilers with air or ground heat source pumps, to reduce CO2 emissions but they can cost £10k + and are massive things that are fitted outside - not suitable for every property.


No it was only a 30 gallon water heater for the inside hot water. But with the gas turned off to do that I would have to relight the furnace for heat. But my brain wasn't working evidently because it didn't compute ? gas turned off=pilot off to furnace ? the furnace is very old but very efficient. I wouldn't want to replace it and would really like to keep fixing it if possible. As it turns out they evidently disturbed a wire to it because even with the pilot lit it won't fire up. But at least I know to use an alternative heat tonight ahead of time. I'll just turn on the oil filled electric heater for the night on low and it will stay warm. This house is so easy to heat and cool it makes the new stuff look stupid. The morning sun comes in the back side windows almost all day and then around 3pm comes through the front windows until sundown. That's winter and summer. It works but I have to keep a window partially open when I sleep for fresh air most days.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> No it was only a 30 gallon water heater for the inside hot water. But with the gas turned off to do that I would have to relight the furnace for heat. But my brain wasn't working evidently because it didn't compute ? gas turned off=pilot off to furnace ? the furnace is very old but very efficient. I wouldn't want to replace it and would really like to keep fixing it if possible. As it turns out they evidently disturbed a wire to it because even with the pilot lit it won't fire up. But at least I know to use an alternative heat tonight ahead of time. I'll just turn on the oil filled electric heater for the night on low and it will stay warm. This house is so easy to heat and cool it makes the new stuff look stupid. The morning sun comes in the back side windows almost all day and then around 3pm comes through the front windows until sundown. That's winter and summer. It works but I have to keep a window partially open when I sleep for fresh air most days.?


O-o-oh. . . now I see. I couldn't understand how you were heating your house with a water heater.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> No it was only a 30 gallon water heater for the inside hot water. But with the gas turned off to do that I would have to relight the furnace for heat. But my brain wasn't working evidently because it didn't compute ? gas turned off=pilot off to furnace ? the furnace is very old but very efficient. I wouldn't want to replace it and would really like to keep fixing it if possible. As it turns out they evidently disturbed a wire to it because even with the pilot lit it won't fire up. But at least I know to use an alternative heat tonight ahead of time. I'll just turn on the oil filled electric heater for the night on low and it will stay warm. This house is so easy to heat and cool it makes the new stuff look stupid. The morning sun comes in the back side windows almost all day and then around 3pm comes through the front windows until sundown. That's winter and summer. It works but I have to keep a window partially open when I sleep for fresh air most days.?


Re; Keeping your Furnace running. Good for you for keeping it going.
I did 10 years of service calls on Forced Air Furnaces & Hydronic Boilers @ NAS Alameda. Furnaces are easy to keep running. Only 2 reasons I personally would retire a Furnace, One - The Heat exchanger inside has cracked/failed, that would allow C0 to enter your home, the other would be that it is so inefficient that it would be cost effective to replace. 
Blower motors, Combination Gas Valves, Fan / Safety Switches are all usually relatively easy to come by.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> So you replaced a boiler that only needed relighting or have I misunderstood?
> 
> Our gov have just said they will give £5k grants for people to replace gas boilers with air or ground heat source pumps, to reduce CO2 emissions but they can cost £10k + and are massive things that are fitted outside - not suitable for every property.


I'm all for making smart changes about energy consumption habits, equipment & technology. The very last person I'm going to listen to about it is from a politician. Maybe your politicians are better, Lyn.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose left today for Iceland. She will be gone until the 23rd. She and some of her life long friends are going to see the northern lights!? So it's just my mother in law, Opo and me. Time to have a party!????


My step-daughter just got back from Iceland and Amsterdam. He job sent her there for 2 months!


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> .................................Maybe your politicians are better, Lyn.


I doubt it very much!


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> My step-daughter just got back from Iceland and Amsterdam. He job sent her there for 2 months!


How lovely - what does she do?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, this damned delay thing is still with me. 
I type but then I have to wait for the words for to appear and catch up with me - like one of those old teleprinter things. 
I don't know if its just TFO or my laptop. I'll have to experiment with other websites. 

It's very wet and wild here today but so muggy - wouldn't surprise me if we do have the thunderstorms they forecast. .

Anyway I'm going to try to sort out this problem so see you later. 
Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, here in SF bay we actually got MOISTURE, on the ground Sunday. Wasn't enough to register on the rain gauge, But at this point in time we will take anything. Supposed to rain tonight predictions from 0.10" to 0.50" and precipitation all the way through Sunday again. Need to set up rain barrels.
> Took one of the fur babies to an oncologist this morn. Kinda decided Chemo on a 15 yr old beagle might be a lil hard on her. She had a Hemangiosarcoma Tumor removed In August, it was a bleeding mess..
> She is doing 100% better, actually gained some wight.
> Was prescribed Meloxicam to help suppress any new tumors. And ended up being well below the $650.00 potential cost.
> .
> View attachment 334838


I was born and raised in SF 3 blocks away from the Cow Palace...what an experience then...


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Re; Keeping your Furnace running. Good for you for keeping it going.
> I did 10 years of service calls on Forced Air Furnaces & Hydronic Boilers @ NAS Alameda. Furnaces are easy to keep running. Only 2 reasons I personally would retire a Furnace, One - The Heat exchanger inside has cracked/failed, that would allow C0 to enter your home, the other would be that it is so inefficient that it would be cost effective to replace.
> Blower motors, Combination Gas Valves, Fan / Safety Switches are all usually relatively easy to come by.


My second last ex-husband was Terminal Manager at NAS Alameda for years in the 1970's...we flew everywhere for free...we spent 4 months or so traveling Europe it was wonderful


----------



## Lyn W

I did a system file check to see any corrupt files were affecting my laptop, so just checking to see if things have improved here and so far so good. I seem to have fixed whatever it was. 
At least I hope I have ?
It was getting really frustrating trying to post. 
Lola's having a nice soak so better go and check his water temp.
TTFN


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> I did a system file check to see any corrupt files were affecting my laptop, so just checking to see if things have improved here and so far so good. I seem to have fixed whatever it was.
> At least I hope I have ?
> It was getting really frustrating trying to post.
> Lola's having a nice soak so better go and check his water temp.
> TTFN


Gotta clean the ram cache every so often


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> No it was only a 30 gallon water heater for the inside hot water. But with the gas turned off to do that I would have to relight the furnace for heat. But my brain wasn't working evidently because it didn't compute ? gas turned off=pilot off to furnace ? the furnace is very old but very efficient. I wouldn't want to replace it and would really like to keep fixing it if possible. As it turns out they evidently disturbed a wire to it because even with the pilot lit it won't fire up. But at least I know to use an alternative heat tonight ahead of time. I'll just turn on the oil filled electric heater for the night on low and it will stay warm. This house is so easy to heat and cool it makes the new stuff look stupid. The morning sun comes in the back side windows almost all day and then around 3pm comes through the front windows until sundown. That's winter and summer. It works but I have to keep a window partially open when I sleep for fresh air most days.?



The company who turned off the gas to your house in order to replace the gas powered hot water tank SHOULD have asked if you had any other gas appliances. Our gas company recently replaced the outside gas meter on our house. Once done, the tech came in the house and checked/relit pilot on our fireplace & furnace & water tank.

Good you got things warmed up.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a quick Lidl trip for salad greens for our dinners. Popped back into the truck - no starty start…?‍?. Luckily i always carry jumper cables & we flagged down a nice fellow shopper to assist the jump start.

Not sure whats up with the battery, but we took a long nice country drive to hopefully give the battery a charge. Drove past our local nature preserve & I spotted a Box Turtle on road’s edge. Stopped, picked it up & examined…..its eyes were totally swollen & closed tightly. I drove back into the preserve & released him in a nice swamp, boggy area. Hope he makes it!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Just back from a quick Lidl trip for salad greens for our dinners. Popped back into the truck - no starty start…?‍?. Luckily i always carry jumper cables & we flagged down a nice fellow shopper to assist the jump start.
> 
> Not sure whats up with the battery, but we took a long nice country drive to hopefully give the battery a charge. Drove past our local nature preserve & I spotted a Box Turtle on road’s edge. Stopped, picked it up & examined…..its eyes were totally swollen & closed tightly. I drove back into the preserve & released him in a nice swamp, boggy area. Hope he makes it!


Remember an alternator is part of that system...did you check that?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

WooHoo, we got .22" of Rain ?? overnight! Other areas got a lot more.
Almost forgot how nice it is to have "moisture" around. AND the air smells fresh, too.
I know for some folks this is NBD, but we have been parched here. so for us it IS a BD.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> How lovely - what does she do?


I actually have no idea. Something to do with digital photography and graphic design. Her boyfriend is a cinematographer. Found out he did Blue Bayou and is working on another movie


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> WooHoo, we got .22" of Rain ?? overnight! Other areas got a lot more.
> Almost forgot how nice it is to have "moisture" around. AND the air smells fresh, too.
> I know for some folks this is NBD, but we have been parched here. so for us it IS a BD.


That's wonderful ?????? I love the smell of rain cleaned air too.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's wet and very muggy here. There's a high possibility of thunderstorms tomorrow so the met office has put warnings out.
> Lola has ventured outside but just a little stroll in the drizzle was enough before he came back in and headed to his hide.
> I had the result of my MRI today and, as suspected, I have another torn cartilage, so I'm back on the waiting list for an arthroscopy on the other knee. Last year it all happened very quickly but I don't know how long the list is now. At least I know something can be done so I'm happy about that and hopeful that once that's been sorted out I can start to enjoy my longer walks again.
> Anyway better get on looking busy, so see you later.
> Hope you all have a good Tuesday


Sorry about your knee.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> So did he fernagle his way into your house... just out of curiosity. I don't know your set up. Or where the man cave is. I'm thinking your patio but not sure if I remember correctly. So he was able to be outside?


The man cave is outside of the screened porch. His night box is in the screened porch. So the night he slept in his man cave. I left a door open, incase he wanted to come in. When he is in the night box, I will close the screen doors. Then open them in the morning.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Re; Keeping your Furnace running. Good for you for keeping it going.
> I did 10 years of service calls on Forced Air Furnaces & Hydronic Boilers @ NAS Alameda. Furnaces are easy to keep running. Only 2 reasons I personally would retire a Furnace, One - The Heat exchanger inside has cracked/failed, that would allow C0 to enter your home, the other would be that it is so inefficient that it would be cost effective to replace.
> Blower motors, Combination Gas Valves, Fan / Safety Switches are all usually relatively easy to come by.


Yes and it's such a simple furnace it's rediculous to replace it. It's ugly but I could replace the cosmetic parts that are just the vents. To do another I would have to run ducts and all kinds of other stuff. I heat the 2 bedrooms with oil filled electric heaters on the lowest setting unless it's record setting cold. The only reason I do that is because we always keep the doors shut. I have family members that can at least advise me on what's wrong. So we'll see. I do have the hot water in the kitchen faucet back today...then the furnace tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> My step-daughter just got back from Iceland and Amsterdam. He job sent her there for 2 months!


Rose went to see the northern lights last night. She said it was nice. The only problem was there was a full moon. It took some of the color away. So if anyone goes to see the northern lights. Make sure there is not going to be a full moon.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose went to see the northern lights last night. She said it was nice. The only problem was there was a full moon. It took some of the color away. So if anyone goes to see the northern lights. Make sure there is not going to be a full moon.


I bet it was still beautiful! My stepdaughter Rachel sent some wonderful photos.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The company who turned off the gas to your house in order to replace the gas powered hot water tank SHOULD have asked if you had any other gas appliances. Our gas company recently replaced the outside gas meter on our house. Once done, the tech came in the house and checked/relit pilot on our fireplace & furnace & water tank.
> 
> Good you got things warmed up.


Yes I'm trying to blame them for all of it but.... then there's our water that sucks. When we cleaned out the hot water side on the kitchen faucet there was a LOT of sediment and our water does that. It would have been nice to know on Monday though that the furnace decided to take a ?. I really need to service it before winter though anyway. So it might just be the good Lord reminding me to get things in order ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> O-o-oh. . . now I see. I couldn't understand how you were heating your house with a water heater.


I've actually lived in a house that did have steam heat but not here. It's not a bad heat source as long as you can keep the boiler running. I think that's really an old time heat source. We even had it in my elementary school. But yes it was just a water heater and all heck broke loose since. I got the kitchen faucet fixed but now today the phone, WiFi and internet is down along with the furnace. It's raining and pouring ? But I've seen worse.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> WooHoo, we got .22" of Rain ?? overnight! Other areas got a lot more.
> Almost forgot how nice it is to have "moisture" around. AND the air smells fresh, too.
> I know for some folks this is NBD, but we have been parched here. so for us it IS a BD.


That smell is called petrichor, I love it too.

PETRICHOR | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary​https://dictionary.cambridge.org › dictionary › petrichor
8 days ago — _petrichor definition_: 1. the smell produced when rain falls on dry ground, usually experienced as being pleasant 2. the…. Learn more.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry about your knee.?


Thanks Ray it's been an ongoing problem with my knees since my leg was broken when the car hit me a couple of years ago, but the other improved after surgery and hopefully the right one will too.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose went to see the northern lights last night. She said it was nice. The only problem was there was a full moon. It took some of the color away. So if anyone goes to see the northern lights. Make sure there is not going to be a full moon.


Not something you'd think of when booking that trip, I bet it was still amazing though.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Ray it's been an ongoing problem with my knees since my leg was broken when the car hit me a couple of years ago, but the other improved after surgery and hopefully the right one will too.


??


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> My step-daughter just got back from Iceland and Amsterdam. He job sent her there for 2 months!


Once I actually got to see the Northern lights where I live here in Ohio. It wasn't like seeing them in Iceland of course but it was so beautiful I knew I was seeing something exceptional. I didn't understand what I was seeing until several days later when I saw the explanations in the newspaper. It wasn't bright lights here it was just the dark sky and clouds changing all kinds of beautiful colors. It was as amazing as seeing them almost.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Once I actually got to see the Northern lights where I live here in Ohio. It wasn't like seeing them in Iceland of course but it was so beautiful I knew I was seeing something exceptional. I didn't understand what I was seeing until several days later when I saw the explanations in the newspaper. It wasn't bright lights here it was just the dark sky and clouds changing all kinds of beautiful colors. It was as amazing as seeing them almost.


I worked 2nd shift and one time when I got home in Michigan. The sky was beautiful with all the stars on the clear sky's. I noticed a glowing in the sky more intense at times. It was only white but amazing. Told a friend of mine about the next day. That's when I found out it was the northern lights.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose went to see the northern lights last night. She said it was nice. The only problem was there was a full moon. It took some of the color away. So if anyone goes to see the northern lights. Make sure there is not going to be a full moon.


Good advice. I would have never thought to check. Better travel choices by living vicariously thru others. Oh geez, Ray. Tell Rose I'm sorry. That is absolutely something that happens to me on planned vacations.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Once I actually got to see the Northern lights where I live here in Ohio. It wasn't like seeing them in Iceland of course but it was so beautiful I knew I was seeing something exceptional. I didn't understand what I was seeing until several days later when I saw the explanations in the newspaper. It wasn't bright lights here it was just the dark sky and clouds changing all kinds of beautiful colors. It was as amazing as seeing them almost.


Some parts of the UK had a chance to see them recently because of a flare from the sun affecting the particles I think (if I remember rightly). I didn't - it was too cloudy.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all.
What a difference a day makes! 
It's very bright and sunny today but obviously not very warm. 
I walked to the local park earlier to get some fresh air and it was really lovely with all the autumn colours around me. 
Lola hasn't surfaced yet today but has eaten thanks to room surface. He's just happy watching his world go by from his doorstep!
I hope you're all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is the best picture they took.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the best picture they took.
> View attachment 334907


Wow! That’s beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the best picture they took.
> View attachment 334907



Thats pretty darn impressive.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. What a fantastic morning/day it’s turning out to be. Full sunshine, and sunny - no wind. I got out early for some kayaking exploring. Went to one of my old spots that i havent frequented in some time.

My Launching Area


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. What a fantastic morning/day it’s turning out to be. Full sunshine, and sunny - no wind. I got out early for some kayaking exploring. Went to one of my old spots that i havent frequented in some time.
> 
> My Launching Area
> View attachment 334910



Awfully nice Autumnal feel to the morning.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Awfully nice Autumnal feel to the morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 334923


Cant wait to see some pics with the color change. It's alot later there compared to Michigan.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Cant wait to see some pics with the color change. It's alot later there compared to Michigan.



Still too warm & no frosts (yet). It’s also been very dry, so the colors are less dramatic. A few more weeks things will start to look nice.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the best picture they took.
> View attachment 334907


Spectacular show by the Northern Lights!
The girls look as if they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Some parts of the UK had a chance to see them recently because of a flare from the sun affecting the particles I think (if I remember rightly). I didn't - it was too cloudy.


Yes I think I was just in a perfect place to get to see it. Probably other parts of our close neighbors didn't get to. Or didn't think to look or maybe too heavy of cloud cover. At least that's what the News paper said. It was so neat watching it. I knew I was watching something special. And to later find out I got to see the Northern Lights where I am was just a bit of iceing on the cake ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Cooler start to our day, a gentle Cold Front is pushing in. No more 80 degree days.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. It's another dry and bright autumn day here.
I was at the tip by 9.30 and now working on another load to go. 
It's surprising what I've stuffed into bags and boxes thinking it will be useful in the future and then forgotten about. So I decided that if I've not used it by now, I never will and it must all go.
Hope you're all having a good day where you are.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday all. Cooler start to our day, a gentle Cold Front is pushing in. No more 80 degree days.


Definitely colder here - 55F average for the day down to 44F at night. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Logs into bowls, but first we cut the log in half. This time I coated the “end grains” with melted hot wax to help prevent cracking.

So, here’s the split log, cut in half & now coated. I’m thinking it is Black Walnut or another similar hardwood.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Logs into bowls, but first we cut the log in half. This time I coated the “end grains” with melted hot wax to help prevent cracking.
> 
> So, here’s the split log, cut in half & now coated. I’m thinking it is Black Walnut or another similar hardwood.
> 
> View attachment 334940



Oops, forgot the picture with a finished bowl that came from this same tree, just a wee bit smaller log.


----------



## Yvonne G

So the phone rings about 4p yesterday and it's Maggie. She says, "I'm just north of Sacramento and Matt (her grandson) and I will be there in about four hours."

 WHAT?????

I'm not a people person. I'm a troll living under the bridge. I get along just fine here all by myself with my animals. 

To top it off, my tortoise partner will be arriving here tonight about 9p or 10p for the week end.

What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> So the phone rings about 4p yesterday and it's Maggie. She says, "I'm just north of Sacramento and Matt (her grandson) and I will be there in about four hours."
> 
> WHAT?????
> 
> I'm not a people person. I'm a troll living under the bridge. I get along just fine here all by myself with my animals.
> 
> To top it off, my tortoise partner will be arriving here tonight about 9p or 10p for the week end.
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?



Is it too late to move?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> So the phone rings about 4p yesterday and it's Maggie. She says, "I'm just north of Sacramento and Matt (her grandson) and I will be there in about four hours."
> 
> WHAT?????
> 
> I'm not a people person. I'm a troll living under the bridge. I get along just fine here all by myself with my animals.
> 
> To top it off, my tortoise partner will be arriving here tonight about 9p or 10p for the week end.
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?


Did she arrive?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> So the phone rings about 4p yesterday and it's Maggie. She says, "I'm just north of Sacramento and Matt (her grandson) and I will be there in about four hours."
> 
> WHAT?????
> 
> I'm not a people person. I'm a troll living under the bridge. I get along just fine here all by myself with my animals.
> 
> To top it off, my tortoise partner will be arriving here tonight about 9p or 10p for the week end.
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?


BTW ill be there in 20 min.. sorry for the short notice


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> So the phone rings about 4p yesterday and it's Maggie. She says, "I'm just north of Sacramento and Matt (her grandson) and I will be there in about four hours."
> 
> WHAT?????
> 
> I'm not a people person. I'm a troll living under the bridge. I get along just fine here all by myself with my animals.
> 
> To top it off, my tortoise partner will be arriving here tonight about 9p or 10p for the week end.
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?


Maybe they can keep each other entertained and you won't have to deal with it.???


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> So the phone rings about 4p yesterday and it's Maggie. She says, "I'm just north of Sacramento and Matt (her grandson) and I will be there in about four hours."
> 
> WHAT?????
> 
> I'm not a people person. I'm a troll living under the bridge. I get along just fine here all by myself with my animals.
> 
> To top it off, my tortoise partner will be arriving here tonight about 9p or 10p for the week end.
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?


Good luck Yvonne!
Any more room at the inn? I fancy a little trip too


----------



## Lyn W

My computer is lagging behind again, so my fix was pretty short lived.
I'm going to try to find another solution so I'll see you all tomorrow.
Nos Da


----------



## jaizei

ikr Yvonne has a party and doesn't tell us until its too late to make it


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did she arrive?


Yup, in all her glory!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> Yup, in all her glory!


Tell her im running late haha


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> My computer is lagging behind again, so my fix was pretty short lived.
> I'm going to try to find another solution so I'll see you all tomorrow.
> Nos Da


Have you tried deleting all the temporary internet files?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Have you tried deleting all the temporary internet files?


Yes done that also tried adjusting mouse pad and keyboard settings and everything suggested for solving lag problems. I just did another 'restore health' run and it seems to have helped again but I shouldn't have to do that twice in 2 days. I'll get one of my nephews on the case he works in IT. It's just annoying.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning, its a grey chilly day here but dry and about right for autumn.

I've been ripping up old books - no I don't need anger management just recycling the pages.
We have book recycling collections but I found out that most books that are recycled are thrown into landfill because no can be bothered to chop off the glued binding edges, so I've been doing it myself (staples can be removed from the pulp with magnets so they're OK). 

I seem to have stopped the lag on my laptop again and I'm hoping it lasts longer than a day!?
Lola is still in his hide so I'll have to see if I can tempt him out for a nice warm soak.
I hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Yes done that also tried adjusting mouse pad and keyboard settings and everything suggested for solving lag problems. I just did another 'restore health' run and it seems to have helped again but I shouldn't have to do that twice in 2 days. I'll get one of my nephews on the case he works in IT. It's just annoying.?


Good luck?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning, its a grey chilly day here but dry and about right for autumn.
> 
> I've been ripping up old books - no I don't need anger management just recycling the pages.
> We have book recycling collections but I found out that most books that are recycled are thrown into landfill because no can be bothered to chop off the glued binding edges, so I've been doing it myself (staples can be removed from the pulp with magnets so they're OK).
> 
> I seem to have stopped the lag on my laptop again and I'm hoping it lasts longer than a day!?
> Lola is still in his hide so I'll have to see if I can tempt him out for a nice warm soak.
> I hope you all have a good Saturday.


Hope your computer starts behaving. 
My niece and her boyfriend from N.J. will be here today for late lunch. I am going to have him put Opo in the kiddie pool to soak and weigh him today. Rose can no longer pick up Opo. I have tried with my prosthetic arm on. Its not safe and I would be devastated if I dropped Opo.


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is the best picture they took.
> View attachment 334907


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Been working on a new. ornament. I just tweeted this out.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope your computer starts behaving.
> My niece and her boyfriend from N.J. will be here today for late lunch. I am going to have him put Opo in the kiddie pool to soak and weigh him today. Rose can no longer pick up Opo. I have tried with my prosthetic arm on. Its not safe and I would be devastated if I dropped Opo.


Time to get a fork lift truck???
Maybe you need a blow up kiddies pool - providing you can get Opo to sit on it while it's flat you could blow it up around him and then add the water. If he decided he wanted out though I doubt inflatable sides would stop him.?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> That is gorgeous!


Hi Heather, how are you and the family fairing with covid?


----------



## Cathie G

My sister in law usually takes me grocery shopping tomorrow and helps me so much. But she's in quarantine. I'm glad she had the good sense to just not expose me even though I'm vaccinated. So tomorrow I have to do it all by myself.? I'm praying for our little young lady Brianna. She's around 15 and probably got it in school.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope your computer starts behaving.
> My niece and her boyfriend from N.J. will be here today for late lunch. I am going to have him put Opo in the kiddie pool to soak and weigh him today. Rose can no longer pick up Opo. I have tried with my prosthetic arm on. Its not safe and I would be devastated if I dropped Opo.



Hey Ray, have your niece & BF stop by here on the way back to NJ. We can do a weigh in of our Sully too!


----------



## EllieMay

Hello everyone! I have had a hard time staying caught up because our satellite service for cell and internet has just been crap lately! I am on day 7 with the Covid virus today so I got to start treatment with steroids and I’m already feeling better. The kids all breezed through it thankfully. hubby and I have both struggled a bit but no worse than other illnesses. We are very ready to be done though. 

hope everyone has a fantastic evening.

Lyn, I hope your knee gets straightened out ASAP.
Mark, I love the new ornament and the kayaking photos.
Cathie, I hope your procedure has went well.
Ray, I can’t wait to see Opo’s update..

still no word from Linda?? That’s worrisome!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Hello everyone! I have had a hard time staying caught up because our satellite service for cell and internet has just been crap lately! I am on day 7 with the Covid virus today so I got to start treatment with steroids and I’m already feeling better. The kids all breezed through it thankfully. hubby and I have both struggled a bit but no worse than other illnesses. We are very ready to be done though.
> 
> hope everyone has a fantastic evening.
> 
> Lyn, I hope your knee gets straightened out ASAP.
> Mark, I love the new ornament and the kayaking photos.
> Cathie, I hope your procedure has went well.
> Ray, I can’t wait to see Opo’s update..
> 
> still no word from Linda?? That’s worrisome!


Glad you're on the mend. Please take care!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My sister in law usually takes me grocery shopping tomorrow and helps me so much. But she's in quarantine. I'm glad she had the good sense to just not expose me even though I'm vaccinated. So tomorrow I have to do it all by myself.? I'm praying for our little young lady Brianna. She's around 15 and probably got it in school.


I hope she makes a quick recovery and that Brianna will not be affected. She's very wise to stay away from you.
Hopefully you'll be Ok with your shopping but if not do any of your local stores do deliveries?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hello everyone! I have had a hard time staying caught up because our satellite service for cell and internet has just been crap lately! I am on day 7 with the Covid virus today so I got to start treatment with steroids and I’m already feeling better. The kids all breezed through it thankfully. hubby and I have both struggled a bit but no worse than other illnesses. We are very ready to be done though.
> 
> hope everyone has a fantastic evening.
> 
> Lyn, I hope your knee gets straightened out ASAP.
> Mark, I love the new ornament and the kayaking photos.
> Cathie, I hope your procedure has went well.
> Ray, I can’t wait to see Opo’s update..
> 
> still no word from Linda?? That’s worrisome!


Take care Heather and I hope you and hubby get well soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all from a wet and dreary Wales.
I'm waiting for a delivery of Lola's 'Readigrass' that I grind up and mix in with his leaves for fibre so I won't be going anywhere until that arrives.
I hope everyone has a very peaceful Sunday.
See you later.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Looks to be a beautiful day out so far… think I’ll find something to do outside  Happy Sunday all


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Rather dreary here today, 50F & mostly rain. Damp feeling….good for our parched grass, lawns & bushes. The soil needs some moisture so I can easily dig & plant some Spring bulbs.

Yesterday, Wifey saw an ad in our NextDoor Neighbor website claiming FREE wood to anyone. A tree company had come, cut a nice large oak tree up, but left behind the large chunks. Sooo, we drove over this morning in hopes of getting some wood…….but it was already all gone.

This is the pile I missed out on. ????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Time to get a fork lift truck???
> Maybe you need a blow up kiddies pool - providing you can get Opo to sit on it while it's flat you could blow it up around him and then add the water. If he decided he wanted out though I doubt inflatable sides would stop him.?


That was starting to sound like a good idea. Until I thought about Opo's toenails ?
He was put in the pool 2 times over about a hr. Both times he drank more water than I have ever seen. ( or is it ever saw? Always question myself about that)
He would stay in the pool for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hello everyone! I have had a hard time staying caught up because our satellite service for cell and internet has just been crap lately! I am on day 7 with the Covid virus today so I got to start treatment with steroids and I’m already feeling better. The kids all breezed through it thankfully. hubby and I have both struggled a bit but no worse than other illnesses. We are very ready to be done though.
> 
> hope everyone has a fantastic evening.
> 
> Lyn, I hope your knee gets straightened out ASAP.
> Mark, I love the new ornament and the kayaking photos.
> Cathie, I hope your procedure has went well.
> Ray, I can’t wait to see Opo’s update..
> 
> still no word from Linda?? That’s worrisome!


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I hope she makes a quick recovery and that Brianna will not be affected. She's very wise to stay away from you.
> Hopefully you'll be Ok with your shopping but if not do any of your local stores do deliveries?


Me too about Brianna. I worry about anybody that gets it and hope they won't have long term affects. Even though I've had it myself and I'm vaccinated I still try to be careful. My case caused changes in my lungs which have been cleared up but there still might be more that haven't been diagnosed yet. I don't think they know the full effects of that virus yet. I don't want it again. I got the shopping done and it wore me out but I got er done. It takes so long to get those deliverys and shopping online etc no thanks I'll pass.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hello everyone! I have had a hard time staying caught up because our satellite service for cell and internet has just been crap lately! I am on day 7 with the Covid virus today so I got to start treatment with steroids and I’m already feeling better. The kids all breezed through it thankfully. hubby and I have both struggled a bit but no worse than other illnesses. We are very ready to be done though.
> 
> hope everyone has a fantastic evening.
> 
> Lyn, I hope your knee gets straightened out ASAP.
> Mark, I love the new ornament and the kayaking photos.
> Cathie, I hope your procedure has went well.
> Ray, I can’t wait to see Opo’s update..
> 
> still no word from Linda?? That’s worrisome!


Yes I've been wondering about you. Glad to see you're feeling a bit better. Linda and CarolM too are Mia. I miss both. I haven't had the procedure yet so we'll see ?. I've been putting it off but now the sooner the better I guess ??


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m-m. . . It's so quiet and peaceful here!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m. . . It's so quiet and peaceful here!


Is that your polite and ladylike way of saying?... you have no guests ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Evil woman...here's my sis and new grandson...looking at her cactus...


I drove for this company...


My sister's Misty...lol...I wonder if I was 'really' taking a picture of the dog...


Before I started the trip I filled my car with premium from the Shell station I use in Corvallis...I have a 13 gallon tank and was STUNNED when the bill was $51!!! In freakin Corvallis...then we left Oregon and arrived in the land of $5 a gallon regular! Omg! $7.35 for premium...I drive a high compression hot rod engine and a little regular won't hurt the engine...but it sure hurt us, we spent all our money in gas to just get there...no burgers, or those gas station hot dogs been on that spit all day that I love... no road trip food...couldn't see Mt Shasta for the wind, rain, clouds... did I say wind? knocking over big trucks and pushing the Squirrel around...omg! 
Smokey went...he likes Y's house......




It was fun...


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes I've been wondering about you. Glad to see you're feeling a bit better. Linda and CarolM too are Mia. I miss both. I haven't had the procedure yet so we'll see ?. I've been putting it off but now the sooner the better I guess ??


I sent Linda a PM on the weekend, just to let her know we are thinking about and missing her but no response yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
It's a wet day today , but dry and mild enough to get outside in between showers .
My parcel didn't arrive yesterday so having to wait in again . It would be quicker to grow my own grass for Lola!! 
Never mind gives me a chance to go through some old paperwork. 

My nephew popped in and took this picture of Lola surveying his kingdom from his doorstep.


4
Happy Monday!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning. I sure hope everyone is ok..


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a wet day today , but dry and mild enough to get outside in between showers .
> My parcel didn't arrive yesterday so having to wait in again . It would be quicker to grow my own grass for Lola!!
> Never mind gives me a chance to go through some old paperwork.
> 
> My nephew popped in and took this picture of Lola surveying his kingdom from his doorstep.
> 
> View attachment 335108
> 4
> Happy Monday!


I love seeing Lola! King of his castle no doubt!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I love seeing Lola! King of his castle no doubt!


KIng of his castle and mine! 
Lola rules the roost!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Evil woman...here's my sis and new grandson...looking at her cactus...
> View attachment 335082
> 
> I drove for this company...
> View attachment 335083
> 
> My sister's Misty...lol...I wonder if I was 'really' taking a picture of the dog...
> View attachment 335084
> 
> Before I started the trip I filled my car with premium from the Shell station I use in Corvallis...I have a 13 gallon tank and was STUNNED when the bill was $51!!! In freakin Corvallis...then we left Oregon and arrived in the land of $5 a gallon regular! Omg! $7.35 for premium...I drive a high compression hot rod engine and a little regular won't hurt the engine...but it sure hurt us, we spent all our money in gas to just get there...no burgers, or those gas station hot dogs been on that spit all day that I love... no road trip food...couldn't see Mt Shasta for the wind, rain, clouds... did I say wind? knocking over big trucks and pushing the Squirrel around...omg!
> Smokey went...he likes Y's house......
> View attachment 335091
> 
> View attachment 335092
> 
> It was fun...


That last picture is my saguaro cactus. My husband bought it at a little road side stand in the Mojave desert when he was on a motorcycle road trip. It was either a tiny plant in a 1" pot or a little package of saguaro seeds (it was over 40 years ago and my memory isn't what it used to be)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a wet day today , but dry and mild enough to get outside in between showers .
> My parcel didn't arrive yesterday so having to wait in again . It would be quicker to grow my own grass for Lola!!
> Never mind gives me a chance to go through some old paperwork.
> 
> My nephew popped in and took this picture of Lola surveying his kingdom from his doorstep.
> 
> View attachment 335108
> 4
> Happy Monday!


So so funny...Mary Knobbins surveying his ghetto pen from her doorstep...lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a wet day today , but dry and mild enough to get outside in between showers .
> My parcel didn't arrive yesterday so having to wait in again . It would be quicker to grow my own grass for Lola!!
> Never mind gives me a chance to go through some old paperwork.
> 
> My nephew popped in and took this picture of Lola surveying his kingdom from his doorstep.
> 
> View attachment 335108
> 4
> Happy Monday!



Nice shot! Off to the Market store for some greens, a pint, and then back home by tea time. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Whew, it’s almost hot here today. Sun has been up, theres a blue sky, leaves falling. We are power washing the floor boards on our deck. Hope we have a few more 70 degree days so I can put down a nice coat of deck sealer. (This is the deck we replaced last year). The pressure treated wood is cured enough now to take a good sealant before Winter.

Happy Monday all.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> So so funny...Mary Knobbins surveying his ghetto pen from her doorstep...lol
> View attachment 335121


LOL!! "HIS" ghetto pen. . . from "HER" doorstep!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a wet day today , but dry and mild enough to get outside in between showers .
> My parcel didn't arrive yesterday so having to wait in again . It would be quicker to grow my own grass for Lola!!
> Never mind gives me a chance to go through some old paperwork.
> 
> My nephew popped in and took this picture of Lola surveying his kingdom from his doorstep.
> 
> View attachment 335108
> 4
> Happy Monday!


I love how they get stuck halfway through something to stop and think about it for awhile ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Whew, it’s almost hot here today. Sun has been up, theres a blue sky, leaves falling. We are power washing the floor boards on our deck. Hope we have a few more 70 degree days so I can put down a nice coat of deck sealer. (This is the deck we replaced last year). The pressure treated wood is cured enough now to take a good sealant before Winter.
> 
> Happy Monday all.


Temps are on the rise here again too for few days , higher than normal for time of year but not anywhere near hot.
Our clocks go back on Sunday so BST ends and we're back to GMT - it will be dark before 6 next week.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I love how they get stuck halfway through something to stop and think about it for awhile ?


Lola stayed there for over an hour watching the world go by.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> That last picture is my saguaro cactus. My husband bought it at a little road side stand in the Mojave desert when he was on a motorcycle road trip. It was either a tiny plant in a 1" pot or a little package of saguaro seeds (it was over 40 years ago and my memory isn't what it used to be)


It's fantastic. Will it be affected by the road works when they starts or is it in safe spot?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Temps are on the rise here again too for few days , higher than normal for time of year but not anywhere near hot.
> Our clocks go back on Sunday so BST ends and we're back to GMT - it will be dark before 6 next week.


Ours will go back in November and for once I'm looking forward to it. Instead of sleeping in an hour (which throws my whole day off) I'll be getting up at my regular time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> It's fantastic. Will it be affected by the road works when they starts or is it in safe spot?


They have special instructions under the pain of death to make sure no harm comes to that cactus. The City engineer even made a special note about it on the construction drawing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> They have special instructions under the pain of death to make sure no harm comes to that cactus. The City engineer even made a special note about it on the construction drawing.



Ive always loved cactus ever since a trip “out West” when I was a kid..

A shame about the many cactus uprooted in our desert Southwest









Video shows cacti being bulldozed at national monument during border wall construction


New video shows protected saguaro cacti at Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument in Arizona being destroyed by bulldozers preparing the site for construction of President Trump’s border wall.Kevin Da…




thehill.com


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Temps are on the rise here again too for few days , higher than normal for time of year but not anywhere near hot.
> Our clocks go back on Sunday so BST ends and we're back to GMT - it will be dark before 6 next week.


Why is everyone so keen on being tortured twice a year with time change? It disrupts my sleep, my appetite, what's left of my sanity, my animals,....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!! "HIS" ghetto pen. . . from "HER" doorstep!


I get so confused...!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Why is everyone so keen on being tortured twice a year with time change? It disrupts my sleep, my appetite, what's left of my sanity, my animals,....


I wish they wouldn't do it too but this year I can't wait for it. I will be up at my earlier hour by the clock. Otherwise I would be just sleeping till I want to like my critters. I live with Joe and he's dependent on the clock.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I wish they wouldn't do it too but this year I can't wait for it. I will be up at my earlier hour by the clock. Otherwise I would be just sleeping till I want to like my critters. I live with Joe and he's dependent on the clock.


So does Joe get stressed out when you fall back & spring forward?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a grey day here again, not raining but everything is just damp.
Lola's grass finally arrived ? ? so I'm having a run to a charity/thrift shop to dispose of some clothes - some still with the labels on that seemed like a good idea to buy at the time but have never been worn - hopefully someone can make use of them and the charity can make some money.

Hope everyone has a good Tuesday and I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Maggie3fan

Guess Matt and I had too much fun at my sister's. Normally anybody I hang out with says no to most of the stuff I want to do...but Matt is just like me and we just did some off the wall stuff...here's one...




WHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mid-60’s, muggy & overcast. Following yesterday’s rainstorm & high winds, it’s not too bad really. We rearranged our sun room to accommodate a few of our non-hardy hibiscus bushes that live in pots on the front porch all Summer. We cut both flowers & leaves all year long from these bushes for our Sully.

I still have to move our banana tree & a few pots of Elephant Ears into the garage. Old man Winter complete with frost & freeze is a knocking.
Next week, we’ll get the daffodil bulbs planted.

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Why is everyone so keen on being tortured twice a year with time change? It disrupts my sleep, my appetite, what's left of my sanity, my animals,....


We don’t “observe” that crazy practice, we get tortured trying to figure out what time it is on the mainland


----------



## Maro2Bear

In the meantime, a new ornament almost ready to part off the lathe. Just a little more sanding is needed. (For scale, total length of wood was about six inches long).


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> So does Joe get stressed out when you fall back & spring forward?


Nope and if I forget to set a clock he makes me do it.? Sometimes I forget to keep him on his toes.? He won't be late because he wears a watch on both wrists?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Mid-60’s, muggy & overcast. Following yesterday’s rainstorm & high winds, it’s not too bad really. We rearranged our sun room to accommodate a few of our non-hardy hibiscus bushes that live in pots on the front porch all Summer. We cut both flowers & leaves all year long from these bushes for our Sully.
> 
> I still have to move our banana tree & a few pots of Elephant Ears into the garage. Old man Winter complete with frost & freeze is a knocking.
> Next week, we’ll get the daffodil bulbs planted.
> 
> Happy Tuesday


My hibiscus had one measly flower this year! The first in all of the 4 years I've had it.
Maybe it needs a bigger pot?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Grey but dry here - heavy rain on the way for tomorrow.
Not much planned today just a trip to a local animal shelter to drop off some old blankets.
Lola is half in and out his hide again trying to decide what to do.
He'll have to come out to turn around even if he doesn't stay out - he's too big to do a u-turn in the doorway.
Better go and grab him for a soak while I can.
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> My hibiscus had one measly flower this year! The first in all of the 4 years I've had it.
> Maybe it needs a bigger pot?



The thing with Hibiscus, especially those growing in containers, is that they run out of nutrients that promote & encourage flowering. From what I understand, they are heavy feeders & quickly use up their stored nutrients to push out flowers. Sooooo, the first year, they are heavy bloomers & then will dwindle. Fertilizing early in the Spring & then throughout Summer will usually help flowering. Consistent watering too (when in pots).

Here’s a pix this morning of one blooming in our sun room/conservatory. I see a few other buds now too. I usually don’t fertilize during Fall/Winter - just water. Don’t want them taking over the room.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The thing with Hibiscus, especially those growing in containers, is that they run out of nutrients that promote & encourage flowering. From what I understand, they are heavy feeders & quickly use up their stored nutrients to push out flowers. Sooooo, the first year, they are heavy bloomers & then will dwindle. Fertilizing early in the Spring & then throughout Summer will usually help flowering. Consistent watering too (when in pots).
> 
> Here’s a pix this morning of one blooming in our sun room/conservatory. I see a few other buds now too. I usually don’t fertilize during Fall/Winter - just water. Don’t want them taking over the room.
> 
> View attachment 335208


That's beautiful.
My hibiscus had smaller pink flowers like this.


I think I'll look for a different variety.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's beautiful.
> My hibiscus had smaller pink flowers like this.
> View attachment 335257
> 
> I think I'll look for a different variety.


Those are beautiful too ? wow


----------



## EllieMay

I dont remember if I got to post or not but my confederate roses finally bloomed this year. They have white and pink blooms on the same tree!!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hello all! Hope your day is going well, while I'm writing this I'm sure most members are asleep. It is a beautiful day in SA. Nice and cloudy, rain is coming.
After soaking Sunny today, I placed him back in his hide, he always comes walking out furious that the food isn't out yet, here is a good example of it, hope you have a good day!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! My body knows the time change is near while my clock isn’t there yet. I have a whole extra hour to enjoy my coffee this morning 

hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Another grey day here but going downhill this afternoon with rain and stronger winds - I'm hoping it won't be too bad in my area as it looks as if we are on the edge of the weather front bringing it in over the weekend.
I like rain but a couple of days in between to dry out would be good. 
I can't believe we are at the end of Oct already!?
I hope everyone has a good Thursday


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, I have a revised report. 
I have been a contributor to the fake news. ?
I posted a this pic with the understanding that it was a live shot. 


While watching the photos that Rose took in Iceland on the TV.
I was notified that it was a stage photo. 
The best northern lights they experienced was this photo. 


My humble apology and Yvonne don't kick me out of the CDR for fake news. ??????


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good night to you all!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, I have a revised report.
> I have been a contributor to the fake news. ?
> I posted a this pic with the understanding that it was a live shot.
> View attachment 335273
> 
> While watching the photos that Rose took in Iceland on the TV.
> I was notified that it was a stage photo.
> The best northern lights they experienced was this photo.
> View attachment 335274
> 
> My humble apology and Yvonne don't kick me out of the CDR for fake news. ??????


We'll forgive you Ray!
I thought Rose was a bit hard to please to only describe that as 'nice' 
I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Lyn W

The rain arrived - and it's absolutely pouring down!
I hope there's no flooding anywhere tonight!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, I have a revised report.
> I have been a contributor to the fake news. ?
> I posted a this pic with the understanding that it was a live shot.
> View attachment 335273
> 
> While watching the photos that Rose took in Iceland on the TV.
> I was notified that it was a stage photo.
> The best northern lights they experienced was this photo.
> View attachment 335274
> 
> My humble apology and Yvonne don't kick me out of the CDR for fake news. ??????


That's ok with me. The first is a good picture of the ladies and the second is a beautiful picture of the Northern Lights that they got to see. It's a beautiful sight no matter what the weather conditions are.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Pouring down rain here also. Just got a tornado watch, take shelter warning. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big storm heading our way tomorrow. Expecting upwards of 2’ of rain, strong winds. Ive been out pruning trees, moving heavy flower pots inside, pruning back perennials, cleaning & bringing in water fountains. Finished up powerwashing our front porch as well. Doormat spic-n-span.

I was in for a minute or two taking a break & i had a dugh moment! I had trimmed back & chucked lots of tortoise food. Hosta leaves, sedum & grape leaves! I picked up a plastic bag & retrieved all those fresh cuttings. Our Sully already enjoyed.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Pouring down rain here also. Just got a tornado watch, take shelter warning. ??


Still heavy rain here and lasting until about 5 a.m., the wind has picked up but thankfully we don't get tornado warnings - I would be a nervous wreck!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Still heavy rain here and lasting until about 5 a.m., the wind has picked up but thankfully we don't get tornado warnings - I would be a nervous wreck!



I saw some video of flooded rivers swooshing by village houses. Pedestrian bridge was still above water. ??


----------



## Lyn W

I'm just going to put my wildlife camera out to see if my hedgehog visitor comes back and uses the feeding station I made for him. He hasn't been around for weeks so I stopped leaving food out because all I was feeding was a neighbours moggy, but last night he showed up again. He may not be out and about in this heavy rain but just in case he is he'll have some good nosh in a specially made hedgehog diner.
After that I'm going up to bed so I'll bid you nos da now and will see you tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Still heavy rain here and lasting until about 5 a.m., the wind has picked up but thankfully we don't get tornado warnings - I would be a nervous wreck!


It's all clear now, it was a fast moving storm. I showed Nanay (mother in law) to go in the bathroom and sit in the tub.With her head between her knees. There is a communication barrier, so I need to actually have her do it. ? Tornadoes are not common here, so I never thought to show her. 
If that other real real windy weather shows up. I will put Opo in a heavy duty trunk I have and get out of the state. Maybe show up at @Yvonne G house.??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'm just going to put my wildlife camera out to see if my hedgehog visitor comes back and uses the feeding station I made for him. He hasn't been around for weeks so I stopped leaving food out because all I was feeding was a neighbours moggy, but last night he showed up again. He may not be out and about in this heavy rain but just in case he is he'll have some good nosh in a specially made hedgehog diner.
> After that I'm going up to bed so I'll bid you nos da now and will see you tomorrow.
> Take care.


Ok you got me! Neighbors moggy?


----------



## Cathie G

It's been a chilly for me 50's f and dark. Maybe getting in the 60's f and drizzling on and off. Or outright raining for days now. I haven't paid attention to the local weather because I keep sleeping in. When the time change comes I'll be up earlier kinda, so I'll be able to catch my favorite weatherman goofing off as usual ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Guess Matt and I had too much fun at my sister's. Normally anybody I hang out with says no to most of the stuff I want to do...but Matt is just like me and we just did some off the wall stuff...here's one...
> View attachment 335168
> 
> View attachment 335169
> 
> WHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


muggy?! Your car looks to be in great condition.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! My body knows the time change is near while my clock isn’t there yet. I have a whole extra hour to enjoy my coffee this morning
> 
> hope everyone has an awesome day!


I had to double check with everyone talking about time change. I thought it already happened and I missed it. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> muggy?! Your car looks to be in great condition.





Ray--Opo said:


> muggy?! Your car looks to be in great condition.


Ok I typed in Wow! Not muggy? Maybe I was going to spell Maggie but that still doesn't make sense where the? came from. ????


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It's all clear now, it was a fast moving storm. I showed Nanay (mother in law) to go in the bathroom and sit in the tub.With her head between her knees. There is a communication barrier, so I need to actually have her do it. ? Tornadoes are not common here, so I never thought to show her.
> If that other real real windy weather shows up. I will put Opo in a heavy duty trunk I have and get out of the state. Maybe show up at @Yvonne G house.??


A couple of weeks ago or so I got woke up at 4am by my cell phone tornado warnings saying take shelter immediately... but when I looked outside the wind wasn't even blowing. Even the windchimes were totally quiet. So I didn't bother. As it turns out they did hit all around us but this side of my city got very little wind at all. Tornadoes are crazy like that. I was upset that the storms did interfere with our satellite TV though. It kept going out and would only come back on long enough for commercials ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok you got me! Neighbors moggy?


Cat


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, I have a revised report.
> I have been a contributor to the fake news. ?
> I posted a this pic with the understanding that it was a live shot.
> View attachment 335273
> 
> While watching the photos that Rose took in Iceland on the TV.
> I was notified that it was a stage photo.
> The best northern lights they experienced was this photo.
> View attachment 335274
> 
> My humble apology and Yvonne don't kick me out of the CDR for fake news. ??????


It’s still a good pic ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok I typed in Wow! Not muggy? Maybe I was going to spell Maggie but that still doesn't make sense where the? came from. ????


Spell check strikes again ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok you got me! Neighbors moggy?


Yea what in the heck is a moggy? I didn't notice it ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Cat


Really? They call a probably feral cat a moggy ?


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> Really? They call a probably feral cat a moggy ?


I think moggies can be any sort of cat - not necessarily feral. But round here there there are several large signs by the roadside at the moment saying "Cats Eyes Removed" - I have been waiting for a suitable opportunity to mention this !!
Angie


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all! Hope you all have a good day, its scorching hot here in SA, but it will rain tomorrow hopefuly, have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok you got me! Neighbors moggy?


moggy = cat 
Don't ask me why but it's quite a common term here.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> I think moggies can be any sort of cat - not necessarily feral. But round here there there are several large signs by the roadside at the moment saying "Cats Eyes Removed" - I have been waiting for a suitable opportunity to mention this !!
> Angie


That evens things up for the 3 Blind Mice!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all! Hope you all have a good day, its scorching hot here in SA, but it will rain tomorrow hopefuly, have a good day!
> View attachment 335338


Good morning to you - he's a handsome chap.
You'll be in Spring at the moment so while the rest of us are getting ready to overwinter our torts yours will be enjoying some lovely basking time in the sun!
What plant is that you have there?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Thanks! Here in SA we have Summer, Autu... Winterr, Sp and Summer. Spring doesn't exist here, its just Winter, (Oh new leaves!) and Summer. The plant in the background is woodsorrel, which is odd to us here in SA because we thought it was clover, like the 4 leaved one in Ireland, but thats shamrock. So it is quite confusing to us. How's it going in the UK? Has the rain subsided yet?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we certainly had a lot of rain in the night and more to come.
I've not heard of any local flooding but people in the North of England and Scotland have been hit hard - 2 railway bridges washed away in Scotland. 
The COP26 is taking place in Glasgow next week - they can see for themselves the effect climate change is having.

My hedgehog feeding station was a success with a satisfied customer


He's quite small so I'll be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks! Here in SA we have Summer, Autu... Winterr, Sp and Summer. Spring doesn't exist here, its just Winter, (Oh new leaves!) and Summer. The plant in the background is woodsorrel, which is odd to us here in SA because we thought it was clover, like the 4 leaved one in Ireland, but thats shamrock. So it is quite confusing to us. How's it going in the UK? Has the rain subsided yet?


I thought it was some sort of sorrel but this is what the Tortoise Table says about it so not good tort food




__





Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database


Browse and Search the Tortoise Table Plant Database



www.thetortoisetable.org.uk





Heavy rain showers around for next few days here.

I spent Xmas and New Year near Jo'burg at a place called Boxburg in 1989. 
Went to the top of the Carlton Tower (I think it was called that)
It was strange being in a pool on Xmas Day, but a wonderful experience.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Wood sorrel is full of oxalates, so I avoid it, made a nice photo. Sad that the storms battered the Northern UK, here where we are, we have the opposite, not that bad, but my great great grandfather always said that if it rains before the years end, the next year would be dry, so here we kind of hope for rain, but we are scared of drought. Here we also feel climate change, in drought, but one place is free of it, the Drakensberge, no torts live there, but the sun blazes in the summer over the emerald fields. Really beautiful. That hedgehog is cute! Is he a pet or wild?


----------



## TheLastGreen

@Lyn W A picture of our farm in the Drakensberg. In the Drakensberg it gets about 35C to 37C, and coldest -15C but thats rarely


Boksburg you say? I live about 15 min from there. In summer it easily reaches 33 C here. So nice and warm, no white Chrismas like in movies though


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Wood sorrel is full of oxalates, so I avoid it, made a nice photo. Sad that the storms battered the Northern UK, here where we are, we have the opposite, not that bad, but my great great grandfather always said that if it rains before the years end, the next year would be dry, so here we kind of hope for rain, but we are scared of drought. Here we also feel climate change, in drought, but one place is free of it, the Drakensberge, no torts live there, but the sun blazes in the summer over the emerald fields. Really beautiful. That hedgehog is cute! Is he a pet or wild?


Hedgehogs are wild in the UK but in danger of extinction because of pesticides, loss of habitat, climate change, roads etc and and so it's always lovely to see them. They can't be kept as pets but many are taken in by Rescue Centres over winter if they are too small to survive hibernation - less than 600g - sick or injured, then released in the Spring to give them a chance. The one coming to my garden at the moment is only a juvenile I think, and hopefully I can fatten him up for Winter.


----------



## Lyn W

Just realised I spelt Boksburg wrong!


TheLastGreen said:


> @Lyn W A picture of our farm in the Drakensberg. In the Drakensberg it gets about 35C to 37C, and coldest -15C but thats rarely
> View attachment 335340
> 
> Boksburg you say? I live about 15 min from there. In summer it easily reaches 33 C here. So nice and warm, no white Chrismas like in movies though


Just realised I spelt Boksburg wrong ? - typing too fast!
I was based there staying with the family of a friend, also visited places like Pretoria_, _Bloemfontein, Sun City, - really enjoyed the trip. I wanted to go to the Kruger National Park too but ran out of time.
Your farm is in a really pretty place.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> They can't be kept as pets but many are taken in by Rescue Centres over winter if they are too small to survive hibernation - less than 600g - sick or injured, then released in the Spring to give them a chance. The one coming to my garden at the moment is only a juvenile I think, and hopefully I can fatten him up for Winter.


Intresting, its a cute bugger. My grandparents are building a house in Stilbaai, I think I would perhaps do the same for the angulates, but they are of least concern, so it would be intresting to see how they behave in the wild (Some pictures of the fynbos)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> muggy?! Your car looks to be in great condition.


My car is 32 years old...most of everything has bee replaced. 6 yr old LT1 engine, spindles tie rods etc all front end stuff replaced replaced. The only thing that' s original is the body and seats...I've taken excellent care of it...it's awesome...


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all! Hope you all have a good day, its scorching hot here in SA, but it will rain tomorrow hopefuly, have a good day!
> View attachment 335338


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> moggy = cat
> Don't ask me why but it's quite a common term here.



Ok - I had to look this one up.

*Moggy or moggie* is an old British affectionate term for a domestic cat, but is also used as alternative name for a mongrel or mixed-breed cat whose ancestry and pedigree are unknown or only partially known. Because of this mixed ancestry and free-breeding, a moggy can either be very healthy, or, if from an inbred feral colony, genetically unsound and sickly.


----------



## Maggie3fan

and just goes like hell...


Maro2Bear said:


> Ok - I had to look this one up.
> 
> *Moggy or moggie* is an old British affectionate term for a domestic cat, but is also used as alternative name for a mongrel or mixed-breed cat whose ancestry and pedigree are unknown or only partially known. Because of this mixed ancestry and free-breeding, a moggy can either be very healthy, or, if from an inbred feral colony, genetically unsound and sickly.


well, I AM genetically unsound...but gosh...they created a name for me! How cool is that! I thought he just misspelled Maggie I LOVE it lol...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pouring down rain, coupled with high winds. Reports are in that parts of the city of Annapolis are already under water. The constant high winds are pushing water from the Chesapeake Bay up into the bay area, flooding many low coastal locations. Our hatches are all battened & shuttered.

Good day for some indoor wood working….


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> and just goes like hell...
> 
> well, I AM genetically unsound...but gosh...they created a name for me! How cool is that! I thought he just misspelled Maggie I LOVE it lol...


Actually some sources say that the term moggie came from the name Maggie.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Pouring down rain, coupled with high winds. Reports are in that parts of the city of Annapolis are already under water. The constant high winds are pushing water from the Chesapeake Bay up into the bay area, flooding many low coastal locations. Our hatches are all battened & shuttered.
> 
> Good day for some indoor wood working….


Looks like we're all taking a soaking and battering.
Stay safe!


----------



## EllieMay

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all! Hope you all have a good day, its scorching hot here in SA, but it will rain tomorrow hopefuly, have a good day!
> View attachment 335338


Luv this picture!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> My car is 32 years old...most of everything has bee replaced. 6 yr old LT1 engine, spindles tie rods etc all front end stuff replaced replaced. The only thing that' s original is the body and seats...I've taken excellent care of it...it's awesome...
> View attachment 335348


It is a beautiful ride. That car would have been at the junkyard several years ago in Michigan. The salt they use on the roads in the winter. Would have turned your car into a rust bucket.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Looks like we're all taking a soaking and battering.
> Stay safe!



Yes. Just saw some pix in the Lake District too - riverbanks overflowing.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Pouring down rain, coupled with high winds. Reports are in that parts of the city of Annapolis are already under water. The constant high winds are pushing water from the Chesapeake Bay up into the bay area, flooding many low coastal locations. Our hatches are all battened & shuttered.
> 
> Good day for some indoor wood working….


We had that big storm coming back from California, it was horrible winds rain and whatever, and I drive a squirrel in the winter, light, and all torque and no traction. At times I had to pass semi trucks and the water coming off their drive tires actually lifted my front end creating a hydroplane effect and then as I get even with the front of the truck the wind would hit me and once my grandson said I was almost sideways...I don't think it was quite that bad, but I really got scared a couple of times. Wind is something I am afraid of. My son says it's because I'm afraid a house will drop on me...but I think it comes from years of driving semis and seeing others being blown over...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> It is a beautiful ride. That car would have been at the junkyard several years ago in Michigan. The salt they use on the roads in the winter. Would have turned your car into a rust bucket.


I know that'a true...thanks for the compliment. I try will hard to take good care of it...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. Just saw some pix in the Lake District too - riverbanks overflowing.
> View attachment 335353


Our river is really high at the moment but thankfully it's unlikely to flood. 
It's a worrying time for people in the North of England and Scotland.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I know most normal people wouldn't do this let alone take pictures of it...but then we all know...
*I AM NOT NORMAL!!!*
1989 IROC, third engine LT1, it's got all kinds of extra speed equipment added, a speed chip in the computer giving more horse power...


me waving hi


oh crap! I cannot see!!! I am 75 years old and I freakin love burnout and donuts etc...lol see the sky gonna pour on us...


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all! Hope you all have a good day, its scorching hot here in SA, but it will rain tomorrow hopefuly, have a good day!
> View attachment 335338


What a beautiful picture! I love it. Just perfect.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pouring down rain, coupled with high winds. Reports are in that parts of the city of Annapolis are already under water. The constant high winds are pushing water from the Chesapeake Bay up into the bay area, flooding many low coastal locations. Our hatches are all battened & shuttered.
> 
> Good day for some indoor wood working….


I'm glad you got the hatches battened and shuttered. Now we get to see some beautiful woodworking.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Raining = Wood Working

Im turning the other half of the log I worked on a few weeks back.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> What a beautiful picture! I love it. Just perfect.


The rest of them too. For a second there I thought JoesMum was back.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I know most normal people wouldn't do this let alone take pictures of it...but then we all know...
> *I AM NOT NORMAL!!!*
> 1989 IROC, third engine LT1, it's got all kinds of extra speed equipment added, a speed chip in the computer giving more horse power...
> View attachment 335355
> 
> me waving hi
> View attachment 335359
> 
> oh crap! I cannot see!!! I am 75 years old and I freakin love burnout and donuts etc...lol see the sky gonna pour on us...
> View attachment 335360


Mags you are the most badass 75 yo i have ever known! I can only imaging how crazy you were in ur 20’s lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday CDR!! I keep my visits here to a minimum since my run in with the damn leprechaun... ok ok i was drunk and fell into the jellyfish tank while he stole my wallet ?


----------



## Cathie G

I must have an early bird or two. I saw a junco several days ago so I started feeding again. I also have little sparrows peaking in my window and demanding I put food in the feeder. All they do is pick through it and throw it all on the ground. At least I may have sunflowers next spring ? Well I saw the little junco again today but I'm only seeing one now and then. I guess that means they haven't forgotten me ? I saw one of the smaller woodpeckers again but I don't think this one is the same kind as last year when they started showing up. This one's back feathers are mostly black with a small amount of white... like a couple of spots. Also this one will stand up to the sparrows and they pay attention. What's really interesting is my favorite magazine Birds and Blooms explained the difference in detail this latest issue. We'll see. The best way to tell is the beak between a Hairy and a Downy. The Hairy has a beak almost as long as it's head. The Downy has a short one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I must have an early bird or two. I saw a junco several days ago so I started feeding again. I also have little sparrows peaking in my window and demanding I put food in the feeder. All they do is pick through it and throw it all on the ground. At least I may have sunflowers next spring ? Well I saw the little junco again today but I'm only seeing one now and then. I guess that means they haven't forgotten me ? I saw one of the smaller woodpeckers again but I don't think this one is the same kind as last year when they started showing up. This one's back feathers are mostly black with a small amount of white... like a couple of spots. Also this one will stand up to the sparrows and they pay attention. What's really interesting is my favorite magazine Birds and Blooms explained the difference in detail this latest issue. We'll see. The best way to tell is the beak between a Hairy and a Downy. The Hairy has a beak almost as long as it's head. The Downy has a short one.



Nice. Ive been feeding the birds here all Summer long. I feed mostly sunflower seeds, niger, & whole peanuts & suet cakes. Our trees & feeders attract a pretty wide range of feathered friends.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags you are the most badass 75 yo i have ever known! I can only imaging how crazy you were in ur 20’s lol


My new grandson said the same thing. He and I are a dangerous team, as he goes along with my nutsie sort iof ideas...


Maro2Bear said:


> Nice. Ive been feeding the birds here all Summer long. I feed mostly sunflower seeds, niger, & whole peanuts & suet cakes. Our trees & feeders attract a pretty wide range of feathered friends.


I have had to stop my favorite hobby of feeding birds as my new neighbor has an outside cat she can't/won't keep out of my yard...he ate birds daily! So actually I have decided to start feeding the birds for the winter and I have set a humane trap and I will send the kitty with my friend who drives door dash to Portland...not the cats fault...but taking a human for the same ride might get me in trouble...lol...altho I'd rather...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice. Ive been feeding the birds here all Summer long. I feed mostly sunflower seeds, niger, & whole peanuts & suet cakes. Our trees & feeders attract a pretty wide range of feathered friends.


Yes it was really nice when they started showing up and demanding to be fed again. They remember me. Such a compliment ? They started landing on the window sill staring into the house and so I had no choice ??? I'm the winter food Queen ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> The rest of them too. For a second there I thought JoesMum was back.


..........or Carol M ..........
Still no reply from Linda - she must be very busy.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I must have an early bird or two. I saw a junco several days ago so I started feeding again. I also have little sparrows peaking in my window and demanding I put food in the feeder. All they do is pick through it and throw it all on the ground. At least I may have sunflowers next spring ? Well I saw the little junco again today but I'm only seeing one now and then. I guess that means they haven't forgotten me ? I saw one of the smaller woodpeckers again but I don't think this one is the same kind as last year when they started showing up. This one's back feathers are mostly black with a small amount of white... like a couple of spots. Also this one will stand up to the sparrows and they pay attention. What's really interesting is my favorite magazine Birds and Blooms explained the difference in detail this latest issue. We'll see. The best way to tell is the beak between a Hairy and a Downy. The Hairy has a beak almost as long as it's head. The Downy has a short one.


I have the same trouble with my messy sparrows.
I always use sunflower hearts to try to avoid mess but there seems to be more on the ground than they eat - and they aren't the cheapest to buy!
They won't touch the niger seed they're supposed to love so that was a waste too. It seems my sparrows are very fussy eaters.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lyn W said:


> I have the same trouble with my messy sparrows.
> I always use sunflower hearts to try to avoid mess but there seems to be more on the ground than they eat  - and they aren't the cheapest to buy!


They are very messy! Especially when u shoot them with a 12 gauge ... JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It was only a .22 haha


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> ..........or Carol M ..........
> Still no reply from Linda - she must be very busy.


One can only hope. I don't want to hope more work on them either but....


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I'm just going to put my wildlife camera out to see if my hedgehog visitor comes back and uses the feeding station I made for him. He hasn't been around for weeks so I stopped leaving food out because all I was feeding was a neighbours moggy, but last night he showed up again. He may not be out and about in this heavy rain but just in case he is he'll have some good nosh in a specially made hedgehog diner.
> After that I'm going up to bed so I'll bid you nos da now and will see you tomorrow.
> Take care.


Whatʻs a moggy?


----------



## EllieMay

Halloween preview!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs a moggy?


For some reason the word reminds of a cold wet nasty looking cat ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 335383
> View attachment 335384
> 
> Halloween preview!


That dog is just too cute


----------



## Ray--Opo

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs a moggy?


I asked the same question yesterday. It's a cat.


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs a moggy?


A cat - it's all explained a couple of pages back


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> For some reason the word reminds of a cold wet nasty looking cat ?


That would be a 'scabby cat' !


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 335383
> View attachment 335384
> 
> Halloween preview!


Lovely Cinders - she couldn't look scary if she tried.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have the same trouble with my messy sparrows.
> I always use sunflower hearts to try to avoid mess but there seems to be more on the ground than they eat - and they aren't the cheapest to buy!
> They won't touch the niger seed they're supposed to love so that was a waste too. It seems my sparrows are very fussy eaters.


Today I filled the feeder and they emptied it in around 3 hours but the nice thing is.... the other birds that it was intended for will peck around on the ground. I am going to change to a cheaper song bird seed and nut feed though. They don't empty the suet I found like that though. It's lasting a few days even with the sparrows and I have a lot of them. It was fun to watch the new woodpecker stand up to them. This one tells them what for.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> A cat - it's all explained a couple of pages back


Sorry, I went all the way back to where I last read, and guess what? Itʻs a cat!


----------



## Lyn W

It's gone 2 a.m. here so I'd better go to bed.
One of my sisters rang me at 11.30 and we were talking for over an hour and I went past being tired.
But I'll bid you all goodnight now and I'll see you tomorrow.
Enjoy the rest of your Friday!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Lovely Cinders - she couldn't look scary if she tried.


Lol… how about this face???


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's gone 2 a.m. here so I'd better go to bed.
> One of my sisters rang me at 11.30 and we were talking for over an hour and I went past being tired.
> But I'll bid you all goodnight now and I'll see you tomorrow.
> Enjoy the rest of your Friday!!


Nos da?if you can stand to leave us right now ?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Lol… how about this face???
> View attachment 335385


Nope - still too cute


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol… how about this face???
> View attachment 335385


Oh my garsh ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Nos da?if you can stand to leave us right now ?


It's hard to go when most of you are still here but I'll regret it tomorrow if I don't.
Nos Da Cathie!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's hard to go when most of you are still here but I'll regret it tomorrow if I don't.
> Nos Da Cathie!


Same to you. Same with me. I should have been in bed a while back...


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Same to you. Same with me. I should have been in bed a while back...


'Tis the evening to start howling. Come join me, Cinder! Does she howl, EllieMay? I luv it when dogs join me for a good howl!! My cats just look at me like "what is wrong with you, Lady?"


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> 'Tis the evening to start howling. Come join me, Cinder! Does she howl, EllieMay? I luv it when dogs join me for a good howl!! My cats just look at me like "what is wrong with you, Lady?"


I don’t think I have ever heard her howl.. her barks used to be pretty rare but she’s become more vocal and demanding as time goes by ?

now I can howl and my Duke ( the geriatric lab) will sing up a storm!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Lol… how about this face???
> View attachment 335385


Poor thing. That face says it all, "See what I have to put up with?"


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we had lots of heavy rain in the night but it's left us with a bright and sunny morning with just a few light showers.
I hope the weather has calmed down for those of you also having rain and strong winds and that you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all, almost had a heart attack today. In my search for torts here in SA, I found a person selling them (which is illegal). Lots of hingebacks in cramped quarters, 7 in a small cardboard box, absolutely horrendous. I continued my search and found another person who helped me find my current tort. (Knew someone looking to give away.) I was looking for intrest sake at leopards. (Here in SA they are going to hatch in masses when the first rains hit at the end of November). The person who helped me find my tort, gave me a number and said that they help her with conservation and relocating. I looked at the number and realised... that was the same person selling the hingebacks!
This person lied to the relocator and sold the torts in horrid conditions!
I contacted her and she immediately dialed the other person. Big marrakas. How awful that someone could do such a thing!
(Sorry that this wasn't that positive, but here is an image of Sunny to fix it)


----------



## zolasmum

What a great photo !
Congratulations on getting that person sorted. Can they be prosecuted ? I do hope so.
Angie


----------



## TheLastGreen

Thanks! The fine here in SA for selling torts is $800 or R13 000, confiscation of all torts and jail time. The conservation personel will have to report it, but I do hope they do


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, we had lots of heavy rain in the night but it's left us with a bright and sunny morning with just a few light showers.
> I hope the weather has calmed down for those of you also having rain and strong winds and that you all have a good Saturday.


It's a good Saturday evening. But the only sunshine I'm getting is here on TFO.? It's been a cold 50's f, overcast, and drizzling still. It's being typical fall weather. I wound up sleeping in hours which is just ridiculous for me. I woke up surprised that it was 9:30 am. I'm usually awake by at least 6am so I at least have time for coffee before I start the critters.


----------



## Jan A

Your body needed the sleep, IMHAO.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Your body needed the sleep, IMHAO.


I'm getting tired of sleeping like this ? I feel like I'm wasting time. I want every minute of every day unless I'm having a good dream. That would work.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm getting tired of sleeping like this ? I feel like I'm wasting time. I want every minute of every day unless I'm having a good dream. That would work.


Maybe you need a health check Cathie or it could be that your going into hibernation mode.
The dark evenings and cold wet days always make me feel like curling up somewhere warm and cosy. 
I woke up really early today - 6 30 ish - and couldn't get back to sleep so I got up. Our clocks went back last night so it was really 7.30, but still earlier than I would normally surface on a Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

*BOO!?*
I hope that didn't scare those of you with a nervous disposition 

Good morning all and Happy Hallowe'en!
It's a foul day here again with more rain and strong winds lashing the house. Thankfully it looks as if it will become drier through the week. 
I don't think I'll be venturing out anywhere today so no trick or treating for me! 

I hope everyone has a good Sunday - the last day of October too - where did that month go?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you need a health check Cathie or it could be that your going into hibernation mode.
> The dark evenings and cold wet days always make me feel like curling up somewhere warm and cosy.
> I woke up really early today - 6 30 ish - and couldn't get back to sleep so I got up. Our clocks went back last night so it was really 7.30, but still earlier than I would normally surface on a Sunday.


I think I'm too much like my tortoise right now ??


----------



## Lyn W

Hi @CarolM good to see you popping in.
Hope you and your family are all OK.


----------



## CarolM

It has been a while since I visited. I hope everybody is doing well and healthy, happy and even possibly a little wealthy as well.

We had some lovely rains here in Cape Town this morning. Thankfully Hubby and I had already done our voting, so we did not get caught at all.

Then we came home and decided to climb back into bed and snooze some more. It was great. I think we needed that extra sleep because we had been having to many late night recently.

One of my doves are sitting on eggs and as I am sitting here I think the eggs are busy hatching. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning!
It's a brighter calmer day here - thank goodness!
We had hailstones a few times yesterday and they were hitting so hard and fast I thought they were going to smash the windows! The noise was incredible on the roof.
I'm having a trip to Cardiff today to drop off a compost bin at my nephew's house. I don't really have room for it so I'm glad he's giving it a home. We're going to have a bite to eat as well and I'm looking forward to seeing them.
So Happy Monday (and November) to you all I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> It has been a while since I visited. I hope everybody is doing well and healthy, happy and even possibly a little wealthy as well.
> 
> We had some lovely rains here in Cape Town this morning. Thankfully Hubby and I had already done our voting, so we did not get caught at all.
> 
> Then we came home and decided to climb back into bed and snooze some more. It was great. I think we needed that extra sleep because we had been having to many late night recently.
> 
> One of my doves are sitting on eggs and as I am sitting here I think the eggs are busy hatching. Here are a few pics.
> View attachment 335526
> View attachment 335527
> View attachment 335528


The torts are looking well, Carol, and hopefully you'll soon have some baby doves to coo over 
We haven't see Linda since she was in France so we're hoping all is well with her, but I think everyone else is plodding on regardless.
Always good to hear from you


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning!
> It's a brighter calmer day here - thank goodness!
> We had hailstones a few times yesterday and they were hitting so hard and fast I thought they were going to smash the windows! The noise was incredible on the roof.
> I'm having a trip to Cardiff today to drop off a compost bin at my nephew's, house. I don't really have room for it so I'm glad he's giving it a home. We're going to have a bite to eat as well and I'm looking forward to seeing them.
> So Happy Monday (and November) to you all I'll see you later.
> TTFN



Have a great day. Wow, a late October hailstorm!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Picked a nice very large Fuju persimmon from our tree this morning. In the pix below, we picked the uppermost one. We’ve been watching these fruit develop all season from early Spring to now. Pictures don’t do this tree or fruit justice. The fruit itself is just perfect. Fuju is a “non-astringent” type of persimmon & tastes like fresh papaya & mango in one mouthful.


----------



## EllieMay

CarolM said:


> It has been a while since I visited. I hope everybody is doing well and healthy, happy and even possibly a little wealthy as well.
> 
> We had some lovely rains here in Cape Town this morning. Thankfully Hubby and I had already done our voting, so we did not get caught at all.
> 
> Then we came home and decided to climb back into bed and snooze some more. It was great. I think we needed that extra sleep because we had been having to many late night recently.
> 
> One of my doves are sitting on eggs and as I am sitting here I think the eggs are busy hatching. Here are a few pics.
> View attachment 335526
> View attachment 335527
> View attachment 335528


Hi Carol!! You’ve been missed!


----------



## EllieMay

Well it’s a beautiful Monday here! I am on a Halloween sugar overload.. we trick-or-treated and had a blast. I couldn’t refrain from eating my share. I entered a chili cook off for the festival in my neighborhood and I won 1st place… the funny thing about this is, I have no taste or smell after the Covid so I was cooking ”blind”!!! They also asked contestants to name your chili and it put me on the spot… so the first thing that came to mind was COVID BUSTER???.. 

anyway, I’ll try to get back on track now! Lol

have a great day!


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> It has been a while since I visited. I hope everybody is doing well and healthy, happy and even possibly a little wealthy as well.
> 
> We had some lovely rains here in Cape Town this morning. Thankfully Hubby and I had already done our voting, so we did not get caught at all.
> 
> Then we came home and decided to climb back into bed and snooze some more. It was great. I think we needed that extra sleep because we had been having to many late night recently.
> 
> One of my doves are sitting on eggs and as I am sitting here I think the eggs are busy hatching. Here are a few pics.
> View attachment 335526
> View attachment 335527
> View attachment 335528


It's so wonderful to see you post. Looks like you're having fun. Cute torts and are the doves a new endeavor. How are your Zebras doing????


----------



## Yvonne G

Why is it ok, even encouraged, to give the man of the house a leaf blower or a chain saw or some other tool for a present, but it's a big no no to give the lady of the house a vacuum cleaner or air fryer or other household item?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Why is it ok, even encouraged, to give the man of the house a leaf blower or a chain saw or some other tool for a present, but it's a big no no to give the lady of the house a vacuum cleaner or air fryer or other household item?


I don't know - I've always preferred practical gifts that I need and can actually use over things that collect dust or get shoved in cupboards. I have boxes of lovely ornaments packed away that I just don't have room to display.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Yvonne G said:


> Why is it ok, even encouraged, to give the man of the house a leaf blower or a chain saw or some other tool for a present, but it's a big no no to give the lady of the house a vacuum cleaner or air fryer or other household item?


It might feel it is the norm for a man, (especially older men). Where for women, some people, may feel it is insulting.
I do agree with @Lyn W, practical gifts are good. 
I feel the best thing to do is give someone money so that they can decide what they want to do


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.....it's a dry but chilly one!
We've had the first frost of the year this morning with temps only just reaching 37F at the moment (8 a.m.)
About normal for November but it's been so mild recently it's a bit of a shock to the system - pretty to look at from a warm room though.
I think Lola must have known it was on the way because he wouldn't leave his hide at all yesterday, he just waited by his door for room service.
I had a lovely evening with my nephew and his wife, but my sat nav managed to get me lost on the way there .
Anyway, on with the day! Happy Tuesday and see you later.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I got my wife a Dyson years ago and she loved it.


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got my wife a Dyson years ago and she loved it.


Reminded me of this birthday card....................


----------



## Blackdog1714

Got back Sunday from a week at the beach- Rodanthe , NC. Fishing was great for a few days due to wether, but nothing like beach time even in cool weather. A few day shots and one night shot! Caugt four puppy drums, 3 where slot limit but the wife only came down for one. The flounder was fun but very toothy! The kormorant was looking for a free meal!


----------



## Maggie3fan

there's still fish in the Atlantic?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Anybody have an idea what made these prints on my car...a cat and something else...what ever it was it slid on my hood and roof and made a couple of small scratches




This is what makes me crazy...now I'll have to trap whoever it is...damn it
...


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got back Sunday from a week at the beach- Rodanthe , NC. Fishing was great for a few days due to wether, but nothing like beach time even in cool weather. A few day shots and one night shot! Caugt four puppy drums, 3 where slot limit but the wife only came down for one. The flounder was fun but very toothy! The kormorant was looking for a free meal!
> View attachment 335564
> View attachment 335565
> View attachment 335566
> View attachment 335567
> View attachment 335568
> View attachment 335569
> View attachment 335570


Especially love the sunset picture!


----------



## Warren

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody have an idea what made these prints on my car...a cat and something else...what ever it was it slid on my hood and roof and made a couple of small scratches
> View attachment 335573
> View attachment 335574
> View attachment 335575
> 
> This is what makes me crazy...now I'll have to trap whoever it is...damn it
> ...


I going to say that I believe them to be footprints from a raccoon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got back Sunday from a week at the beach- Rodanthe , NC. Fishing was great for a few days due to wether, but nothing like beach time even in cool weather. A few day shots and one night shot! Caugt four puppy drums, 3 where slot limit but the wife only came down for one. The flounder was fun but very toothy! The kormorant was looking for a free meal!
> View attachment 335564
> View attachment 335565
> View attachment 335566
> View attachment 335567
> View attachment 335568
> View attachment 335569
> View attachment 335570



Nice pix - yes, it’s always good to get to the beach on off season. Not many people.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Start of a cool, overcast day here.

Its 48F outside in the garden - 84F in our Sully’s nightbox.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody have an idea what made these prints on my car...a cat and something else...what ever it was it slid on my hood and roof and made a couple of small scratches
> View attachment 335573
> View attachment 335574
> View attachment 335575
> 
> This is what makes me crazy...now I'll have to trap whoever it is...damn it
> ...


I think the non-cat prints are from the creature from the black lagoon or some sea monster. You're going to need a bigger trap.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> Why is it ok, even encouraged, to give the man of the house a leaf blower or a chain saw or some other tool for a present, but it's a big no no to give the lady of the house a vacuum cleaner or air fryer or other





Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.....it's a dry but chilly one!
> We've had the first frost of the year this morning with temps only just reaching 37F at the moment (8 a.m.)
> About normal for November but it's been so mild recently it's a bit of a shock to the system - pretty to look at from a warm room though.
> I think Lola must have known it was on the way because he wouldn't leave his hide at all yesterday, he just waited by his door for room service.
> I had a lovely evening with my nephew and his wife, but my sat nav managed to get me lost on the way there .
> Anyway, on with the day! Happy Tuesday and see you later.





Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.....it's a dry but chilly one!
> We've had the first frost of the year this morning with temps only just reaching 37F at the moment (8 a.m.)
> About normal for November but it's been so mild recently it's a bit of a shock to the system - pretty to look at from a warm room though.
> I think Lola must have known it was on the way because he wouldn't leave his hide at all yesterday, he just waited by his door for room service.
> I had a lovely evening with my nephew and his wife, but my sat nav managed to get me lost on the way there .
> Anyway, on with the day! Happy Tuesday and see you later.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got back Sunday from a week at the beach- Rodanthe , NC. Fishing was great for a few days due to wether, but nothing like beach time even in cool weather. A few day shots and one night shot! Caugt four puppy drums, 3 where slot limit but the wife only came down for one. The flounder was fun but very toothy! The kormorant was looking for a free meal!
> View attachment 335564
> View attachment 335565
> View attachment 335566
> View attachment 335567
> View attachment 335568
> View attachment 335569
> View attachment 335570


I love love those pictures especially the first one. But really wow on all of them.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Why is it ok, even encouraged, to give the man of the house a leaf blower or a chain saw or some other tool for a present, but it's a big no no to give the lady of the house a vacuum cleaner or air fryer or other household item?


My kids know better and buy me tools ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> I going to say that I believe them to be footprints from a raccoon.


I didn't want to say...but that's what I thought too...heck!


----------



## Cathie G

I am so not looking forward to what's coming. We have a freeze warning for tonight. I know we need it though so it's time for me to start holing up for the winter ?. At least I have a new outdoor wifi camera to watch birds and make it a little more interesting. I put the mobi baby cam on Sapphire.? We'll see what I can get.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I am so not looking forward to what's coming. We have a freeze warning for tonight. I know we need it though so it's time for me to start holing up for the winter ?. At least I have a new outdoor wifi camera to watch birds and make it a little more interesting. I put the mobi baby cam on Sapphire.? We'll see what I can get.


it's not freezing here yet...but after a warmer than normal year it's now 44 degrees and raining and I'm cold already...May K is out grazing in it...


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good night all, may the rest of your day be good. (Good luck with trash pandas Maggie!)


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> it's not freezing here yet...but after a warmer than normal year it's now 44 degrees and raining and I'm cold already...May K is out grazing in it...


Sapphire and I are on the same page. He's trying to hole up too ?. After we get through winter setting in he usually starts getting more active around the end of December. By February he's begging to go outside. Mary K is smart in getting while the getting is still good.?


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night all, may the rest of your day be good. (Good luck with trash pandas Maggie!)
> View attachment 335586


Nos Da sleep well!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire and I are on the same page. He's trying to hole up too ?. After we get through winter setting in he usually starts getting more active around the end of December. By February he's begging to go outside. Mary K is smart in getting while the getting is still good.?


Lola only left his hide today because I put my quite realistic looking ornamental Hermann tortoise near his food in his room. He came out to make sure the other tort didn't get his food and ate it himself, then I was able to clean his hide and give him a warm soak. He went back in and had room service for the rest of meals. He's definitely noticing the drop in temps even though his are constant.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola only left his hide today because I put my quite realistic looking ornamental Hermann tortoise near his food in his room. He came out to make sure the other tort didn't get his food and ate it himself, then I was able to clean his hide and give him a warm soak. He went back in and had room service for the rest of meals. He's definitely noticing the drop in temps even though his are constant.


You are such a sneaky little woman hahaha ? good idea. I need to finish the stuffed tortoise I want to do ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just dark, cold, and rainy pretty much all day today. Our Sully has been out eating and basking in her “Summer Quarters” most of the day. Fresh banana leaves from our tree, some Romaine, hibiscus leaves and hay. I’m sure some Mazuri as well from her saucer. 

Rain means - yep, another mini-birdhouse tree ornament.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Just dark, cold, and rainy pretty much all day today. Our Sully has been out eating and basking in her “Summer Quarters” most of the day. Fresh banana leaves from our tree, some Romaine, hibiscus leaves and hay. I’m sure some Mazuri as well from her saucer.
> 
> Rain means - yep, another mini-birdhouse tree ornament.


Rainy here for last couple days & at least tomorrow. But looks like it's warming up for the weekend. I have no woodworking skills so nothing to show for the day except for vaccuumed cat fur, spider legs & probably toe jam.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just dark, cold, and rainy pretty much all day today. Our Sully has been out eating and basking in her “Summer Quarters” most of the day. Fresh banana leaves from our tree, some Romaine, hibiscus leaves and hay. I’m sure some Mazuri as well from her saucer.
> 
> Rain means - yep, another mini-birdhouse tree ornament.


Where's the pic ???


----------



## Yvonne G

I received an email from the City engineer asking when is a good time to coordinate with me about the construction of my new driveway. Yipes! It's getting close. I'm nervous! Somebody pass me the Nervine. Does our pirate carry that?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I received an email from the City engineer asking when is a good time to coordinate with me about the construction of my new driveway. Yipes! It's getting close. I'm nervous! Somebody pass me the Nervine. Does our pirate carry that?


????????


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Rainy here for last couple days & at least tomorrow. But looks like it's warming up for the weekend. I have no woodworking skills so nothing to show for the day except for vaccuumed cat fur, spider legs & probably toe jam.


Sounds like you did way better than me. I'm still being a tort... and semi hibernating. ???


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> I received an email from the City engineer asking when is a good time to coordinate with me about the construction of my new driveway. Yipes! It's getting close. I'm nervous! Somebody pass me the Nervine. Does our pirate carry that?


You mean "Yo Ho Ho & a bottle of rum," don'cha?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I received an email from the City engineer asking when is a good time to coordinate with me about the construction of my new driveway. Yipes! It's getting close. I'm nervous! Somebody pass me the Nervine. Does our pirate carry that?


Good luck Yvonne, I would be nervous too with such a big project on you doorstep. 
I hope they look after you and show you every consideration possible.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all it's another bright, chilly start.
I haven't seen my hedgehog at the feeding station for a few nights - I hope he's OK as he looked pretty small.
I was hoping to catch him to weigh him and make sure he was at least 600g (21 ounces)
My sister has just taken in 2 juveniles who were too light to hibernate to help a hedgehog rescue centre out. 
It's not going to be so cold for the next few days so maybe he'll surface then. 
Lola is still tucked in his hide, and my PC is lagging behind again so better try to fix it.
Happy Wednesday and see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Where's the pic ???



Patience.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep - first F R O S T overnight, but the sun is up now & melting.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Patience.



Ok, here are two pix from this morning. One “natural” and another with some sanding sealer. The grainy pattern you see is called “spalting”, a result of various fungi acting on old wood.

Natural




With Sanding Sealer Applied


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, here are two pix from this morning. One “natural” and another with some sanding sealer. The grainy pattern you see is called “spalting”, a result of various fungi acting on old wood.
> 
> Natural
> View attachment 335600
> 
> 
> 
> With Sanding Sealer Applied
> View attachment 335601



And to finish off this series, here’s one last pix - from the log I started with, to the rounded blank, to the mini bird house ornament with a splash of Gunstock stain. We’ll add a few sparkles & a spray of clear finish.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
We're having another bright, sunny day and it's slightly warmer today so managing to dry the washing outside. 
I hope you all have a good Thursday - can't believe the weekend is almost here again!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Bright, chilly start again here today. Started out around 35F and its up to 40 already. Second FROST of the season. We have some leaf raking & more daffodils to get in the ground. After our torrential rains just a few days back, the soil is moist & easy digging. 

Brought in a few Hostas that I keep in pots & decided to put them near our Sullys Winter quarters. I’m thinking the warmth & artificial lights will keep them growing & hopefully provide food. Next in - two large pots full of Opuntia (again, more free munchies for Sully).

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Hi Carol!! You’ve been missed!


Life is so busy lately it is crazy. But you guys are never far from my thoughts.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s a beautiful Monday here! I am on a Halloween sugar overload.. we trick-or-treated and had a blast. I couldn’t refrain from eating my share. I entered a chili cook off for the festival in my neighborhood and I won 1st place… the funny thing about this is, I have no taste or smell after the Covid so I was cooking ”blind”!!! They also asked contestants to name your chili and it put me on the spot… so the first thing that came to mind was COVID BUSTER???..
> 
> anyway, I’ll try to get back on track now! Lol
> 
> have a great day!


Shame. My colleague also has no smell nor taste. I cannot imagine how horrible it must be not to have taste. The smell most probably would be a bonus in certain situations. Especially after eating Chilli.


----------



## CarolM

EllieMay said:


> Well it’s a beautiful Monday here! I am on a Halloween sugar overload.. we trick-or-treated and had a blast. I couldn’t refrain from eating my share. I entered a chili cook off for the festival in my neighborhood and I won 1st place… the funny thing about this is, I have no taste or smell after the Covid so I was cooking ”blind”!!! They also asked contestants to name your chili and it put me on the spot… so the first thing that came to mind was COVID BUSTER???..
> 
> anyway, I’ll try to get back on track now! Lol
> 
> have a great day!


And well done on winning 1st place.


----------



## CarolM

Cathie G said:


> It's so wonderful to see you post. Looks like you're having fun. Cute torts and are the doves a new endeavor. How are your Zebras doing????


The zebras are all well. The doves I have had for a good couple of months. The little one that you saw in the pic was an egg that had fallen out of a tree when I was away for a weekend with Stephen's family. My little niece rescued the egg, so I put it in the nest with one of my doves who was already sitting on eggs. And lo and behold it hatched. We think it will be a turtle dove.


----------



## CarolM

TheLastGreen said:


> It might feel it is the norm for a man, (especially older men). Where for women, some people, may feel it is insulting.
> I do agree with @Lyn W, practical gifts are good.
> I feel the best thing to do is give someone money so that they can decide what they want to do
> View attachment 335559


I prefer money too. Sometimes someone wants something that would be too expensive for someone else to gift. So if lots of people give money, then you could get it yourself. Wayyy better. But some people think that money is a terrible gift.


----------



## CarolM

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got back Sunday from a week at the beach- Rodanthe , NC. Fishing was great for a few days due to wether, but nothing like beach time even in cool weather. A few day shots and one night shot! Caugt four puppy drums, 3 where slot limit but the wife only came down for one. The flounder was fun but very toothy! The kormorant was looking for a free meal!
> View attachment 335564
> View attachment 335565
> View attachment 335566
> View attachment 335567
> View attachment 335568
> View attachment 335569
> View attachment 335570


Love the second last pic


----------



## CarolM

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody have an idea what made these prints on my car...a cat and something else...what ever it was it slid on my hood and roof and made a couple of small scratches
> View attachment 335573
> View attachment 335574
> View attachment 335575
> 
> This is what makes me crazy...now I'll have to trap whoever it is...damn it
> ...


A raccoon?


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Especially love the sunset picture!


Snap


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep - first F R O S T overnight, but the sun is up now & melting.
> 
> View attachment 335594


Is that the pic?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, here are two pix from this morning. One “natural” and another with some sanding sealer. The grainy pattern you see is called “spalting”, a result of various fungi acting on old wood.
> 
> Natural
> View attachment 335600
> 
> 
> 
> With Sanding Sealer Applied
> View attachment 335601


Love your wood projects.


----------



## CarolM

And caught up to myself again. How is everybody doing?


----------



## CarolM

I will try and pop in again tomorrow. Good night all.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> The zebras are all well. The doves I have had for a good couple of months. The little one that you saw in the pic was an egg that had fallen out of a tree when I was away for a weekend with Stephen's family. My little niece rescued the egg, so I put it in the nest with one of my doves who was already sitting on eggs. And lo and behold it hatched. We think it will be a turtle dove.


Nice. I enjoy watching doves teach their little ones. I once got to watch the process. The baby followed around and mimicked every move the parent made on my deck. It was so cute.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Got back Sunday from a week at the beach- Rodanthe , NC. Fishing was great for a few days due to wether, but nothing like beach time even in cool weather. A few day shots and one night shot! Caugt four puppy drums, 3 where slot limit but the wife only came down for one. The flounder was fun but very toothy! The kormorant was looking for a free meal!
> View attachment 335564
> View attachment 335565
> View attachment 335566
> View attachment 335567
> View attachment 335568
> View attachment 335569
> View attachment 335570


Nice fish, the great thing about flounder is you get 4 filets from it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I received an email from the City engineer asking when is a good time to coordinate with me about the construction of my new driveway. Yipes! It's getting close. I'm nervous! Somebody pass me the Nervine. Does our pirate carry that?


What type of material are they using for your driveway?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> What type of material are they using for your driveway?


I assume it would be like for like, which is road base and DG. When they come I'm going to see if I can pay to have them black top it.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Anybody have an idea what made these prints on my car...a cat and something else...what ever it was it slid on my hood and roof and made a couple of small scratches
> View attachment 335573
> View attachment 335574
> View attachment 335575
> 
> This is what makes me crazy...now I'll have to trap whoever it is...damn it
> ...


racoon


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, more than 100 daffodils buried deep in the ground. Now they get to spread their roots, sleep & sprout up & bloom next Spring.

Bulbs at Rest Among the Roses & Flower Beds


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I prefer money too. Sometimes someone wants something that would be too expensive for someone else to gift. So if lots of people give money, then you could get it yourself. Wayyy better. But some people think that money is a terrible gift.


I always give my nephews and nieces the money now unless I know for sure they want something specific. 
Cash is much easier when you don't know what they already have or need. They can put it towards something they want and I think they appreciate it more. 
I keep telling my family not to get me Xmas and birthday gifts because there really isn't anything I want or need, but they still do, so I also don't mind being given money or gift vouchers - it's easier for everyone.


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I will try and pop in again tomorrow. Good night all.


Good night Carol, sleep well.
Hope to not see you tomorrow!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I assume it would be like for like, which is road base and DG. When they come I'm going to see if I can pay to have them black top it.


I would ask them to do it for all the inconvenience you're having to put up with.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I would ask them to do it for all the inconvenience you're having to put up with.


The contract with the City is already signed approved.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> The contract with the City is already signed approved.



Do you have a copy of the plans the area around your house?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - no sun today but still dry.

It's Bonfire Night in the UK - no doubt there'll be lots of loud bangs and booms this evening as fireworks are set off. That will probably last all weekend 
I don't mind the pretty, quieter fireworks but I hate the ones that sound like bombs going off and make the windows shake! They terrify and distress animals.
A few years ago Sainsbury made the decision not to sell fireworks in their shops for that reason - so well done to them!
_Remember, remember the 5th of November,
Gunpowder treason and plot!
I see no reason 
Why gunpowder treason 
Should ever be forgot.
.......................i_t's one tradition I wouldn't mind losing.

Hope everyone has a good Friday!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - no sun today but still dry.
> 
> It's Bonfire Night in the UK - no doubt there'll be lots of loud bangs and booms this evening as fireworks are set off. That will probably last all weekend
> I don't mind the pretty, quieter fireworks but I hate the ones that sound like bombs going off and make the windows shake! They terrify and distress animals.
> A few years ago Sainsbury made the decision not to sell fireworks in their shops for that reason - so well done to them!
> _Remember, remember the 5th of November,
> Gunpowder treason and plot!
> I see no reason
> Why gunpowder treason
> Should ever be forgot.
> .......................i_t's one tradition I wouldn't mind losing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday!!!



Aagh, I almost forgot!

Remember, remember the 5th of November,
Gunpowder, treason & plot.
I fail to see how the 5th of November could ever be forgot!

Happy Guy Fawkes Day & Night


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our third straight morning of heavy frost & bright sunshine. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our third straight morning of heavy frost & bright sunshine. ?


Yes and here it's been getting down as far as 25°f. But gets up to the 50's in the daytime. So that helps but I'm cold most of the time. I'm dragging out my winter clothes, leggings, half gloves, etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, we've had a drizzly start and I think more showers are on the way for this afternoon but the sun is out at the moment and it's warmer again. 

The fireworks weren't too bad last night - at least they didn't go on too late. There'll probably be more this evening though if Saturday is the preferred night for a party. I don't think the organised displays have started again yet because of covid. 

Lola is having a lie in and not ventured out yet. I have to go to the shops to stock up on food for him - weeds are getting thinner on the ground and those left aren't looking very appetising. So I'll see you later.
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Blackdog1714

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night all, may the rest of your day be good. (Good luck with trash pandas Maggie!)
> View attachment 335586


I found Maggies T-Shirt and its the best team mascot ever!


https://rionstore.com/product/3383862-rocket-city-trashs-pandas-men-t-shirt?variant=53-78&gclid=CjwKCAjwz5iMBhAEEiwAMEAwGDWzPGNFqbfGHq-jFgVCO5_x-urrEcqzPkIK1UeGBJxf6Z4PfsX6IBoCvjEQAvD_BwE


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day & happy Saturday.

Frosty & cold start (again), but good outside gardening weather.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Some nice rain in SA. Have a good day!


----------



## TheLastGreen

And a good night!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Do you have a copy of the plans the area around your house?


Yes, but it's an 11x17 that's been reproduced to an 8.5 x 11 and very hard to read the fine print.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but it's an 11x17 that's been reproduced to an 8.5 x 11 and very hard to read the fine print.


Do you have a printer with a scanner?
If you scan it to your computer you can zoom in on the small bits.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I found Maggies T-Shirt and its the best team mascot ever!
> 
> 
> https://rionstore.com/product/3383862-rocket-city-trashs-pandas-men-t-shirt?variant=53-78&gclid=CjwKCAjwz5iMBhAEEiwAMEAwGDWzPGNFqbfGHq-jFgVCO5_x-urrEcqzPkIK1UeGBJxf6Z4PfsX6IBoCvjEQAvD_BwE


You mean this one for me...right???


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, but it's an 11x17 that's been reproduced to an 8.5 x 11 and very hard to read the fine print.



If you have a contact, they should be able to send you a pdf of the plans.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty Autumnal feel here today. Bright sunshine, cool breeze, leaves blowing about.

While working in the garden I trimmed & gathered a bunch of outside food for our Sully. A bunch of grape leaves, some monster variegated Hosta leaves & a bunch of banana stalks/baby leaves. 

Same wxr forecast for tomorrow & Monday, maybe warmer. I’m going to make an attempt to get out on the water for some nice tree pix.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Bright, chilly and breezy here too.

I have to go back to the shops this afternoon - I got to the checkouts yesterday only to find I'd left my bank card at home and didn't have enough cash with me  Round 2 today and I'll double check before I go!

I'd better get going actually - Lola didn't leave his hide at all yesterday but he's out and about today and already finished up the food I had in, which means he'll be looking for more.

So happy Sunday and see you later - TTFN


----------



## CarolM

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all - no sun today but still dry.
> 
> It's Bonfire Night in the UK - no doubt there'll be lots of loud bangs and booms this evening as fireworks are set off. That will probably last all weekend
> I don't mind the pretty, quieter fireworks but I hate the ones that sound like bombs going off and make the windows shake! They terrify and distress animals.
> A few years ago Sainsbury made the decision not to sell fireworks in their shops for that reason - so well done to them!
> _Remember, remember the 5th of November,
> Gunpowder treason and plot!
> I see no reason
> Why gunpowder treason
> Should ever be forgot.
> .......................i_t's one tradition I wouldn't mind losing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday!!!


Happy guy fox day!! Hopefully it wasn't too bad.


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Aagh, I almost forgot!
> 
> Remember, remember the 5th of November,
> Gunpowder, treason & plot.
> I fail to see how the 5th of November could ever be forgot!
> 
> Happy Guy Fawkes Day & Night


I spelt it wrong!!! ?


----------



## CarolM

TheLastGreen said:


> And a good night!
> View attachment 335736


Where do you stay? If I may ask? I am in Milnerton Ridge, Cape Town


----------



## CarolM

Happy Sunday All. Hope it is an awesome one.


----------



## TheLastGreen

CarolM said:


> Where do you stay? If I may ask? I am in Milnerton Ridge, Cape Town


My aunt used to live there! I live up here, in the Southern part of Johannesburg, in Alberton


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> I spelt it wrong!!! ?


Thought is was spell check but I knew who you meant!! 
Almost all over for another year - there's always some stragglers still setting them for a while after the 5th - money to burn!!!


----------



## CarolM

TheLastGreen said:


> My aunt used to live there! I live up here, in the Southern part of Johannesburg, in Alberton


Ahhh. Might as well be a completely different country. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

As I hinted yesterday, I was able to get out kayaking early this morning for some wonderful leaf peeping. Wifey took this photo as I paddled away.


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Ahhh. Might as well be a completely different country. ?


I've actually met someone here on TFO that lives in the same county I live in. Really close and a little city I really like. Even then it seems kinda far away. There was also a young guy I met at one of our pet shops. He worked there but I haven't seen him since the pandemic started so I don't know if he still does. I don't get out much but would really like to meet the newest one. She's around my age and we at least have one thing in common. We love a tortoise ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> As I hinted yesterday, I was able to get out kayaking early this morning for some wonderful leaf peeping. Wifey took this photo as I paddled away.
> 
> View attachment 335778


Good picture. I love the way the clouds reflect in the water.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> As I hinted yesterday, I was able to get out kayaking early this morning for some wonderful leaf peeping. Wifey took this photo as I paddled away.
> 
> View attachment 335778



Here’s another.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another.
> 
> View attachment 335779


The fish will eventually love that when it finally goes in. Cool. The best fish I ever caught was when I went fishing around something like that. It was a northern Pike. Everyone thought I had a stump until it jumped out of the water.? Then I had to have help because all I had was a cane pole. It was fun but I didn't eat it. It had teeth and a tongue ? I gave it to the people that helped me.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> As I hinted yesterday, I was able to get out kayaking early this morning for some wonderful leaf peeping. Wifey took this photo as I paddled away.
> 
> View attachment 335778


Absolutely gorgeous!! I love spring & summer but fall days like this are heaven on earth.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I love spring & summer but fall days like this are heaven on earth.



I agree - just love these Fall days. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since this is a Tortoise/Turtle Forum, I’ll throw these pix here too. These guys obviously enjoying their last rays of sunshine.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Since this is a Tortoise/Turtle Forum, I’ll throw these pix here too. These guys obviously enjoying their last rays of sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 335780
> View attachment 335781


They'll probably enjoy that log for quite some time still. The good Lord provides for his animals.?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Ahhh. Might as well be a completely different country. ?


When I was in SA the people we stayed with drove us somewhere they said was 'just down the road' - I was expecting a 5 minute drive - it took 40 minutes! Quite a trek to me but to them that really was just down the road!
I suppose that must be the same for some US states. Such vast countries.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I love spring & summer but fall days like this are heaven on earth.





Maro2Bear said:


> I agree - just love these Fall days. ??


Me too!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> When I was in SA the people we stayed with drove us somewhere they said was 'just down the road' - I was expecting a 5 minute drive - it took 40 minutes! Quite a trek to me but to them that really was just down the road!
> I suppose that must be the same for some US states. Such vast countries.


That's the same here. In the same county may be meeting halfway and still at least a 20 minute drive probably more. The same state could be hours. To meet in the same county would be to make a day of it for me because life with animals means you have to be back home for the usual chores. The critters tend to get coo coo if you decide to take a day off...?


----------



## Yvonne G

I've sent Linda an email to try to find out if she's ok.


----------



## JoesMum

Hello all. Sorry about my prolonged absence. When we went on holiday to France at the end of August and, as a family, we decided to have a break from social media. I was allowed to post to Instagram because that meant my mother in law knew we hadn’t been murdered, but that was it. I just haven’t got back into things since.

We had a fabulous stay in France. Daughter stayed with us the whole time and son and girlfriend were with us for a week. Son’s girlfriend is French so they went to see some of her family too.

On our return, I have been back at the rescue. Baby bird season being over, I am back on the regular rota of adult birds, hedgehogs and anything else that gets brought in.

This baby was about 3 weeks old and weighed 90g





JoesDad and I returned to France for a week last month. Our 30th wedding anniversary was in 2020 and we booked some hotels and restaurants there. We couldn’t go due to covid restrictions, and we couldn’t get a refund on deposits, so we rescheduled them… all but one anyway. The last was being refurbished so that’s happening next March!

Most of the hedgehogs in my garden disappeared on October 30th - they’ll be hibernating. We still have 2 visitors. One was very small at the end of October… too small for hibernation. Like tortoises we are looking for 500-600g. However, here in Kent the weather is still relatively warm and hedgehogs can gain 20g a day so I have been feeding and watching.



This was Teeny last night… growing fast.  I weighed him about a week ago and he was 340g so I’m hopeful he won’t have to go to the rescue 



Last week I managed to do my back in…. getting into the car ? It’s the worst I have been in a very long time. I am pleased to report that I finally seem to have turned a corner and getting my socks on was relatively straightforward this morning thank goodness.

I hope all is well in the CDR. There’s no hope of me catching up on everything I missed.

Linda x


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I've sent Linda an email to try to find out if she's ok.



That’s good, usually she lets us all know when she’s off trekking & out of comms. 

.I don’t think that I’v seen big Ray recently. @Ray--Opo … u ok?

Great….I see Linda is alive! Welcome back Linda.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> When I was in SA the people we stayed with drove us somewhere they said was 'just down the road' - I was expecting a 5 minute drive - it took 40 minutes! Quite a trek to me but to them that really was just down the road!
> I suppose that must be the same for some US states. Such vast countries.


When I go to visit my sister...it's 800 miles one way...it used to take me about 10 hours...now I stop halfway and get a motel...old age setting in I guess...


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> When I was in SA the people we stayed with drove us somewhere they said was 'just down the road' - I was expecting a 5 minute drive - it took 40 minutes! Quite a trek to me but to them that really was just down the road!
> I suppose that must be the same for some US states. Such vast countries.


@Lyn W it's just like my situation. I have to drive close by, about an hour and 10 minutes, to Cullinan to fetch my new tort Sunday. To get to our farm for instance it takes 3 hours to drive there, and that's quick!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Sunset
in the PNW...Jonathon Kraft photog


----------



## Maro2Bear

@HermanniChris has a nice short n sweet Yt video posted on setting up Winter quarters for his Greeks.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. Sorry about my prolonged absence. When we went on holiday to France at the end of August and, as a family, we decided to have a break from social media. I was allowed to post to Instagram because that meant my mother in law knew we hadn’t been murdered, but that was it. I just haven’t got back into things since.
> 
> We had a fabulous stay in France. Daughter stayed with us the whole time and son and girlfriend were with us for a week. Son’s girlfriend is French so they went to see some of her family too.
> 
> On our return, I have been back at the rescue. Baby bird season being over, I am back on the regular rota of adult birds, hedgehogs and anything else that gets brought in.
> 
> This baby was about 3 weeks old and weighed 90g
> View attachment 335804
> 
> View attachment 335805
> 
> 
> JoesDad and I returned to France for a week last month. Our 30th wedding anniversary was in 2020 and we booked some hotels and restaurants there. We couldn’t go due to covid restrictions, and we couldn’t get a refund on deposits, so we rescheduled them… all but one anyway. The last was being refurbished so that’s happening next March!
> 
> Most of the hedgehogs in my garden disappeared on October 30th - they’ll be hibernating. We still have 2 visitors. One was very small at the end of October… too small for hibernation. Like tortoises we are looking for 500-600g. However, here in Kent the weather is still relatively warm and hedgehogs can gain 20g a day so I have been feeding and watching.
> View attachment 335806
> 
> 
> This was Teeny last night… growing fast.  I weighed him about a week ago and he was 340g so I’m hopeful he won’t have to go to the rescue
> View attachment 335807
> 
> 
> Last week I managed to do my back in…. getting into the car ? It’s the worst I have been in a very long time. I am pleased to report that I finally seem to have turned a corner and getting my socks on was relatively straightforward this morning thank goodness.
> 
> I hope all is well in the CDR. There’s no hope of me catching up on everything I missed.
> 
> Linda x


Welcome back Linda, you've been missed! 
So pleased you and the family are all well and life is relatively good for you.
We in the CDR and out torts are all plodding on as normal - I don't think there's any big news. You were suggested as a moderator in the thread that Josh started for nominations, so if your willing to throw your hat in the ring then maybe post a reply there, Yvonne has just started another thread for votes.

I had a small hedgehog in my garden who was visiting my feeding station, I was hoping to catch and weigh him but then he disappeared again. I hope he is hibernating - maybe in my hoghouse because that shows signs of being disturbed. I've been reluctant to move it and take the lid off to check just in case I disturb him.
Hope to not see you popping in more when you've time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> That’s good, usually she lets us all know when she’s off trekking & out of comms.
> 
> .I don’t think that I’v seen big Ray recently. @Ray--Opo … u ok?
> 
> Great….I see Linda is alive! Welcome back Linda.


I am alive, I have been lurking in the CDR. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I am alive, I have been lurking in the CDR. ?



I knew you were a lurker. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey, guess what! After submitting all the documents & application for a new passport just 6 weeks ago — it’s back! We can travel abroad again! Or, get out of dodge legally if needed.

Hopefully by next year, COVID will be greatly under control, & travel will be easier. If not, maybe a road trip to Mexico.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good night, the sky is on fire here in SA!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> I knew you were a lurker. ?


Better than a stalker!??


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Linda, you've been missed!
> So pleased you and the family are all well and life is relatively good for you.
> We in the CDR and out torts are all plodding on as normal - I don't think there's any big news. You were suggested as a moderator in the thread that Josh started for nominations, so if your willing to throw your hat in the ring then maybe post a reply there, Yvonne has just started another thread for votes.
> 
> I had a small hedgehog in my garden who was visiting my feeding station, I was hoping to catch and weigh him but then he disappeared again. I hope he is hibernating - maybe in my hoghouse because that shows signs of being disturbed. I've been reluctant to move it and take the lid off to check just in case I disturb him.
> Hope to not see you popping in more when you've time.


Nice thought about being a moderator, but I already have one moderation job on another (not tortoise forum) and there’s a limit to how much time I want to spend online


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello all. Sorry about my prolonged absence. When we went on holiday to France at the end of August and, as a family, we decided to have a break from social media. I was allowed to post to Instagram because that meant my mother in law knew we hadn’t been murdered, but that was it. I just haven’t got back into things since.
> 
> We had a fabulous stay in France. Daughter stayed with us the whole time and son and girlfriend were with us for a week. Son’s girlfriend is French so they went to see some of her family too.
> 
> On our return, I have been back at the rescue. Baby bird season being over, I am back on the regular rota of adult birds, hedgehogs and anything else that gets brought in.
> 
> This baby was about 3 weeks old and weighed 90g
> View attachment 335804
> 
> View attachment 335805
> 
> 
> JoesDad and I returned to France for a week last month. Our 30th wedding anniversary was in 2020 and we booked some hotels and restaurants there. We couldn’t go due to covid restrictions, and we couldn’t get a refund on deposits, so we rescheduled them… all but one anyway. The last was being refurbished so that’s happening next March!
> 
> Most of the hedgehogs in my garden disappeared on October 30th - they’ll be hibernating. We still have 2 visitors. One was very small at the end of October… too small for hibernation. Like tortoises we are looking for 500-600g. However, here in Kent the weather is still relatively warm and hedgehogs can gain 20g a day so I have been feeding and watching.
> View attachment 335806
> 
> 
> This was Teeny last night… growing fast.  I weighed him about a week ago and he was 340g so I’m hopeful he won’t have to go to the rescue
> View attachment 335807
> 
> 
> Last week I managed to do my back in…. getting into the car ? It’s the worst I have been in a very long time. I am pleased to report that I finally seem to have turned a corner and getting my socks on was relatively straightforward this morning thank goodness.
> 
> I hope all is well in the CDR. There’s no hope of me catching up on everything I missed.
> 
> Linda x


I'm glad you're doing halfway decent and have missed your posts of all the babies. Maybe things will slow down soon for all of us for the holidays.?


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Nice thought about being a moderator, but I already have one moderation job on another (not tortoise forum) and there’s a limit to how much time I want to spend online


Pity - you would have been great, I wasn't sure if you were still moderating for the other forum but yes I can see how it would take up time you're already short of with that and the Rescue. 
Did you see your Rescue on the Alan Titchmarsh weekend prog several weeks ago?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I've had a busy day meeting my sister and a cousin for what turned out to be a very long chat and several coffees, shopping and viewing a house I spotted on the weekend. It was in a nice spot but needs a lot of work doing on it, and the owners aren't really prepared to lower the price - so needs some thought. 
I hope you're all having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well it's official, I have entered into the cryptocurrency world. We will see what happens.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday someone came and put a splotch of white paint on the trunk of each tree to be removed to make way for the road widening.

Today six guys are out there with chain saws and the big chipper truck.

Pictures when they've gone.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well it's official, I have entered into the cryptocurrency world. We will see what happens.



Do tell more….?


----------



## jaizei

Just don't say OneCoin


----------



## Maro2Bear

Absolutely gorgeous day here. Started with a very early shower, but once the sun rose, showers & clouds gone. Bright sunshine. ??

Might be our last REALLY nice day, sooooo I popped over to a wonderful spot I like to kayak & got a good three hours of kayaking, exploring & Autumnal leaf peaping. ?????


----------



## Yvonne G

Took them about three hours to decimate my traffic sound barrier:


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Yesterday someone came and put a splotch of white paint on the trunk of each tree to be removed to make way for the road widening.
> 
> Today six guys are out there with chain saws and the big chipper truck.
> 
> Pictures when they've gone.


I am sure @Maro2Bear what's the wood!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Took them about three hours to decimate my traffic sound barrier:
> 
> View attachment 335896
> View attachment 335897


Bummer, replant with bambo it grows quickly .


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Absolutely gorgeous day here. Started with a very early shower, but once the sun rose, showers & clouds gone. Bright sunshine. ??
> 
> Might be our last REALLY nice day, sooooo I popped over to a wonderful spot I like to kayak & got a good three hours of kayaking, exploring & Autumnal leaf peaping. ?????


We finally got some daytime rain. So Opo was out enjoying it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Do tell more….?


Well 5 years ago I invested into gold and silver coins not bullion. I went in blind not really knowing what I was doing. I went by the advice of a gold broker. In 5 years I am up 101% it is kind of hard to believe. Sometimes I think I am in the middle of some kind of ponsy scheme. So I took 700 dollars and registered with a company called Coinbase. My son recently invested into cryptocurrency and then I found a friend of mine. Who is in deep with crypto. He is doing very well. So I thought I would start out small with 700 dollars. The only thing I dont like is I don't have anything physical to hold in my hand like the gold and silver coins.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Took them about three hours to decimate my traffic sound barrier:
> 
> View attachment 335896
> View attachment 335897



Yikes ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Bummer, replant with bambo it grows quickly .



As do Hybrid Poplar trees - cheap, easy to plant, fast growing. We planted about 15 a few years back. Now I prune them yearly to keep them in check.









Hybrid Poplar Cuttings Purchase Page


North County Trees



www.northcountytrees.org


----------



## Maro2Bear

I’m having a difficult time picking just one or two photos from today’s adventure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am sure @Maro2Bear what's the wood!?


Bite your tongue! I'm a wood hoarder!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Bummer, replant with bambo it grows quickly .


I gave it a thought, however I can't figure out how to contain the spread.


----------



## jaizei

Ray--Opo said:


> Well 5 years ago I invested into gold and silver coins not bullion. I went in blind not really knowing what I was doing. I went by the advice of a gold broker. In 5 years I am up 101% it is kind of hard to believe. Sometimes I think I am in the middle of some kind of ponsy scheme. So I took 700 dollars and registered with a company called Coinbase. My son recently invested into cryptocurrency and then I found a friend of mine. Who is in deep with crypto. He is doing very well. So I thought I would start out small with 700 dollars. The only thing I dont like is I don't have anything physical to hold in my hand like the gold and silver coins.



While you can certainly lose money on Coinbase, at the very least it doesn't list all of the small/super speculative cryptos so it's safer in that regard.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> As do Hybrid Poplar trees - cheap, easy to plant, fast growing. We planted about 15 a few years back. Now I prune them yearly to keep them in check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hybrid Poplar Cuttings Purchase Page
> 
> 
> North County Trees
> 
> 
> 
> www.northcountytrees.org


I have to be careful what I plant because the trees will be up on level ground next to a cliff being supported by a retaining wall. I don't want the tree roots damaging the wall.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I gave it a thought, however I can't figure out how to contain the spread.


You are right they do spread. I looked into the Hybrid Poplar Mark mentioned. I am kind of on the borderline in the growing region. I emailed the company and asked them. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jaizei said:


> While you can certainly lose money on Coinbase, at the very least it doesn't list all of the small/super speculative cryptos so it's safer in that regard.


That's my next step. Learning how to buy speculative cryptocurrency. I am watching a guy on YouTube called Bitboy Crypto. Trying to understand uniswap and pancake swap. So I can get leads on low cap crypto before they hit the main exchange's. Yes I picked crypto that are fairly conservative.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I have to be careful what I plant because the trees will be up on level ground next to a cliff being supported by a retaining wall. I don't want the tree roots damaging the wall.


I sent for some trees from the Arbor Day Foundation. But 2 of them are Crapemyrtles and it says they don't root deeply so no invasive roots. Just a thought.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Just had a rocket launch. This was the best I could get with my junk phone. There are 2 tall pine trees on the vacant lot behind me. If they were gone I could get a longer view. The lot is 5 acres classified as commercial. I am going to ask the owner if he minds. Whoever develops it will be clearing the land anyways.


This is the image as it is moving NE away from me. The trees block the vertical launch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

New Aldabras in Florida. Look at their size & how they were shipped.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Just had a rocket launch. This was the best I could get with my junk phone. There are 2 tall pine trees on the vacant lot behind me. If they were gone I could get a longer view. The lot is 5 acres classified as commercial. I am going to ask the owner if he minds. Whoever develops it will be clearing the land anyways.
> View attachment 335916
> 
> This is the image as it is moving NE away from me. The trees block the vertical launch.



Very cool Ray. Yes, ask about taking them down.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I sent for some trees from the Arbor Day Foundation. But 2 of them are Crapemyrtles and it says they don't root deeply so no invasive roots. Just a thought.



They aren’t the fastest growing, but they do produce nice flowers. Most of the houses around here have a few.






How to Get a Crape Myrtle to Grow Taller


How to Get a Crape Myrtle to Grow Taller. Few flowering shrubs can best the performance of crape myrtle (Langerstoemia indica), a large shrub or small tree that overflows with brilliant blooms from early spring through late fall. In addition to its prolific blooms, crape myrtle offers striking...




homeguides.sfgate.com


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Pity - you would have been great, I wasn't sure if you were still moderating for the other forum but yes I can see how it would take up time you're already short of with that and the Rescue.
> Did you see your Rescue on the Alan Titchmarsh weekend prog several weeks ago?


I did indeed ?


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> I gave it a thought, however I can't figure out how to contain the spread.


You have to plant it in a lined trench. You can buy heavy duty liner for the purpose.


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

My back is slowly improving. I can sit down for short periods now rather than stand or lie flat on my back. I went to the physio on Tuesday and she told me to lie on the floor and relax when I got home. I did so and fell asleep for 2 hours ? I have to go back tomorrow for another session.

I spent yesterday shopping online for furnishings for our spare bedroom which is about to become my ‘den’. We have a small office downstairs, but JoesDad has appropriated that now he is working from home so much. I’m getting quite excited. We have had this house over 22 years and I have never had space to call my own before 

We ordered a sofa bed ages ago and that finally got delivered on Monday so I could work out what else would actually fit in there. I want a desk that I can use for my sewing machine or the laptop… but it had to be narrow enough to allow the sofa bed to open up. So next Tuesday is delivery day… a desk from IKEA, a small side table from John Lewis, curtains & bedding from Marks & Spencer.

Must go make some pizza dough for dinner. The dough hook on my food mixer makes that feasible despite my back. Not see you later


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> My back is slowly improving. I can sit down for short periods now rather than stand or lie flat on my back. I went to the physio on Tuesday and she told me to lie on the floor and relax when I got home. I did so and fell asleep for 2 hours ? I have to go back tomorrow for another session.
> 
> I spent yesterday shopping online for furnishings for our spare bedroom which is about to become my ‘den’. We have a small office downstairs, but JoesDad has appropriated that now he is working from home so much. I’m getting quite excited. We have had this house over 22 years and I have never had space to call my own before
> 
> We ordered a sofa bed ages ago and that finally got delivered on Monday so I could work out what else would actually fit in there. I want a desk that I can use for my sewing machine or the laptop… but it had to be narrow enough to allow the sofa bed to open up. So next Tuesday is delivery day… a desk from IKEA, a small side table from John Lewis, curtains & bedding from Marks & Spencer.
> 
> Must go make some pizza dough for dinner. The dough hook on my food mixer makes that feasible despite my back. Not see you later





JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> My back is slowly improving. I can sit down for short periods now rather than stand or lie flat on my back. I went to the physio on Tuesday and she told me to lie on the floor and relax when I got home. I did so and fell asleep for 2 hours ? I have to go back tomorrow for another session.
> 
> I spent yesterday shopping online for furnishings for our spare bedroom which is about to become my ‘den’. We have a small office downstairs, but JoesDad has appropriated that now he is working from home so much. I’m getting quite excited. We have had this house over 22 years and I have never had space to call my own before
> 
> We ordered a sofa bed ages ago and that finally got delivered on Monday so I could work out what else would actually fit in there. I want a desk that I can use for my sewing machine or the laptop… but it had to be narrow enough to allow the sofa bed to open up. So next Tuesday is delivery day… a desk from IKEA, a small side table from John Lewis, curtains & bedding from Marks & Spencer.
> 
> Must go make some pizza dough for dinner. The dough hook on my food mixer makes that feasible despite my back. Not see you later


Pizza dough for dinner? Will you at least bake it and put hot dog and anchovies on it??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Was getting prepared to go flounder fishing at the Sebastian inlet this weekend. Only to find out Florida Wild and Game closed the season until Dec 3rd this yr.??


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I gave it a thought, however I can't figure out how to contain the spread.


I've read that there are two types of bamboo roots and I believe the clump forming varieties don't spread. I don't know if that's not at all or just more slowly.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I have to be careful what I plant because the trees will be up on level ground next to a cliff being supported by a retaining wall. I don't want the tree roots damaging the wall.


Are they raising the level of that road as well as widening it?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> New Aldabras in Florida. Look at their size & how they were shipped.


I know nothing about Aldabras, but they don't look as good as Aldabraman's. Maybe they just need some TLC after their very long trip.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Just had a rocket launch. This was the best I could get with my junk phone. There are 2 tall pine trees on the vacant lot behind me. If they were gone I could get a longer view. The lot is 5 acres classified as commercial. I am going to ask the owner if he minds. Whoever develops it will be clearing the land anyways.
> View attachment 335916
> 
> This is the image as it is moving NE away from me. The trees block the vertical launch.


I'd wait until you know what's going to be built there - you may be glad of the trees to screen off whatever it is.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> My back is slowly improving. I can sit down for short periods now rather than stand or lie flat on my back. I went to the physio on Tuesday and she told me to lie on the floor and relax when I got home. I did so and fell asleep for 2 hours ? I have to go back tomorrow for another session.
> 
> I spent yesterday shopping online for furnishings for our spare bedroom which is about to become my ‘den’. We have a small office downstairs, but JoesDad has appropriated that now he is working from home so much. I’m getting quite excited. We have had this house over 22 years and I have never had space to call my own before
> 
> We ordered a sofa bed ages ago and that finally got delivered on Monday so I could work out what else would actually fit in there. I want a desk that I can use for my sewing machine or the laptop… but it had to be narrow enough to allow the sofa bed to open up. So next Tuesday is delivery day… a desk from IKEA, a small side table from John Lewis, curtains & bedding from Marks & Spencer.
> 
> Must go make some pizza dough for dinner. The dough hook on my food mixer makes that feasible despite my back. Not see you later


Pleased to hear you are on the mend, you must have needed to catch up on some sleep to nap that long on the floor! Looking forward to some pics of your Mumcave!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I've spent the day clearing out a mountain of papers. 
Much of it can be recycled and I started off shredding the the personal papers but the shredder packed in so I ended up having a little bonfire to get rid of the rest. The stuff I needed to keep has all been filed.
Not very exciting but quite satisfying.
Lola is still having a wander around which I'm quite happy about because he hasn't been far from his hide all week so he needs some exercise. 
It's been a grey but dry day here and unseasonably mild. Normally I'm wrapped up in my scarves and gloves when I go out by now, but they're not needed yet.  
I hope everyone is having a good Thursday.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I know nothing about Aldabras, but they don't look as good as Aldabraman's. Maybe they just need some TLC after their very long trip.


I was sickened & couldn't watch. These are improved habitat for these giants??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> They aren’t the fastest growing, but they do produce nice flowers. Most of the houses around here have a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Get a Crape Myrtle to Grow Taller
> 
> 
> How to Get a Crape Myrtle to Grow Taller. Few flowering shrubs can best the performance of crape myrtle (Langerstoemia indica), a large shrub or small tree that overflows with brilliant blooms from early spring through late fall. In addition to its prolific blooms, crape myrtle offers striking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeguides.sfgate.com


Yes I keep reading on them and I want to plant at least one of those. I'm sure the Arbor Day Foundation will send me the type that is ok for my zone. Also I'll be getting a dogwood. I want that one too. I'm going to try to pawn off the Crab Apple ? There's a bunch of other trees included in the package that I'm sure I don't want. They're too big and some Norway Spruce. I might pot one of those for a fresh small tree for the holidays for next year.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> New Aldabras in Florida. Look at their size & how they were shipped.


Well I think we all are educated enough to know what all that means and who done it.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> My back is slowly improving. I can sit down for short periods now rather than stand or lie flat on my back. I went to the physio on Tuesday and she told me to lie on the floor and relax when I got home. I did so and fell asleep for 2 hours ? I have to go back tomorrow for another session.
> 
> I spent yesterday shopping online for furnishings for our spare bedroom which is about to become my ‘den’. We have a small office downstairs, but JoesDad has appropriated that now he is working from home so much. I’m getting quite excited. We have had this house over 22 years and I have never had space to call my own before
> 
> We ordered a sofa bed ages ago and that finally got delivered on Monday so I could work out what else would actually fit in there. I want a desk that I can use for my sewing machine or the laptop… but it had to be narrow enough to allow the sofa bed to open up. So next Tuesday is delivery day… a desk from IKEA, a small side table from John Lewis, curtains & bedding from Marks & Spencer.
> 
> Must go make some pizza dough for dinner. The dough hook on my food mixer makes that feasible despite my back. Not see you later


No wonder you haven't wanted to be on a computer. I feel selfish for wanting your back to heal quickly but I do ???? I can't hardly wait for your pictures again.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Are they raising the level of that road as well as widening it?


No. My property is higher than the road.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> No. My property is higher than the road.


Phew ! Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Phew ! Thank goodness for that!


I had another thought and I'm trying really hard to be good.... and not recommending washing tort ploppies onto the road since torts don't like torts ? it could possibly make the road a no road kill zone. I know silly right.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I'd wait until you know what's going to be built there - you may be glad of the trees to screen off whatever it is.


That's true, but I have a feeling they will strip the land.


----------



## Maro2Bear

No sunshine here this morning. Heavy bands of rain moving through. No kayaking, no gardening. I guess some grocery shopping & wood working.

Happy Friday


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> Pizza dough for dinner? Will you at least bake it and put hot dog and anchovies on it??


Not hot dog, but definitely anchovies.

I made one with pepperoni, peppers and olives and one with mush, anchovies and capers. Onion, mozzarella and tomato on both ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I've spent the day clearing out a mountain of papers.
> Much of it can be recycled and I started off shredding the the personal papers but the shredder packed in so I ended up having a little bonfire to get rid of the rest. The stuff I needed to keep has all been filed.
> Not very exciting but quite satisfying.


We have a shredder, but when I have a lot of paper to get rid of, I burn it too. It is very satisfying, I agree ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

JoesMum said:


> Not hot dog, but definitely anchovies.
> 
> I made one with pepperoni, peppers and olives and one with mush, anchovies and capers. Onion, mozzarella and tomato on both ?


I like anchovies also. 
Ok you got me again! Mush????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I like anchovies also.
> Ok you got me again! Mush????



rooms


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> rooms


Thanks!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> New Aldabras in Florida. Look at their size & how they were shipped.


Wow, I wonder the cost to ship them from Spain. Now the cost to care for them. To me they should have more room. But I am sure they will be well taken care of.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I think we should have a warning for new members who are raising a sulcata. 
They should know that like me,it can cost you part of a arm and leg!???


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I like anchovies also.
> Ok you got me again! Mush????


I wondered too.........to me, something mushy is something sloppy and soggy.?
Not something Linda would serve up.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow, I wonder the cost to ship them from Spain. Now the cost to care for them. To me they should have more room. But I am sure they will be well taken care of.


He's obviously a breeder. 
I wouldn't buy from him having seen those conditions - hopefully he has some nice green pastures to move them onto.


----------



## JoesMum

Ray--Opo said:


> I like anchovies also.
> Ok you got me again! Mush????


Typo… mushrooms ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No sunshine here this morning. Heavy bands of rain moving through. No kayaking, no gardening. I guess some grocery shopping & wood working.
> 
> Happy Friday


I personally can't wait to see what you did ? I always enjoy your wood working crafts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow. After raining like cats n dogs, the storm front moved through & bam, sunshine.


----------



## Yvonne G

The construction crew got here this a.m. at 7:30 and worked all day until 4p. Here are a few pictures before and during:

Standing in front of the garage looking towards the street:




Standing in the street looking towards the garage.




Oh my, oh my. . . my beautiful cactus!!!




Another shot looking from the garage towards the street:




Where the cacti have been removed and the new slope:




The old driveway with the black top removed:




It took two hale and hardy construction workers to put Dudley in the wheel barrow. I didn't have my camera on me, but Dudley covered the whole floor space of the barrow, and he had to have his legs inside his shell in order to fit. He's marching around the backyard wanting out - BADLY!!!

They'll be back tomorrow bright and early to work more. Hopefully blacktop tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. After raining like cats n dogs, the storm front moved through & bam, sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 335987
> View attachment 335988
> View attachment 335989


Wow it didn't take the trees long to get more colors going on. It was pretty warm here this morning but winter is trying to blow in since. It hasn't snowed yet but since we've been having rain on and off I could see some soon. A lot of nights it's getting below 32°f and takes a while into the morning to get warmed up. We'll be seeing some snow soon. The odds are against us and coming quickly.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> The construction crew got here this a.m. at 7:30 and worked all day until 4p. Here are a few pictures before and during:
> 
> Standing in front of the garage looking towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335990
> 
> 
> Standing in the street looking towards the garage.
> 
> View attachment 335991
> 
> 
> Oh my, oh my. . . my beautiful cactus!!!
> 
> View attachment 335992
> 
> 
> Another shot looking from the garage towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335993
> 
> 
> Where the cacti have been removed and the new slope:
> 
> View attachment 335994
> 
> 
> The old driveway with the black top removed:
> 
> View attachment 335995
> 
> 
> It took two hale and hardy construction workers to put Dudley in the wheel barrow. I didn't have my camera on me, but Dudley covered the whole floor space of the barrow, and he had to have his legs inside his shell in order to fit. He's marching around the backyard wanting out - BADLY!!!
> 
> They'll be back tomorrow bright and early to work more. Hopefully blacktop tomorrow.


Sorry you are going through all this. It's too bad you can't just set the cactus on top of some dirt for it to try and reroot somewhere else. Poor Dudley ?he won't reroot as easily.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow. After raining like cats n dogs, the storm front moved through & bam, sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 335987
> View attachment 335988
> View attachment 335989


Same here today! Warm and sunny.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> The construction crew got here this a.m. at 7:30 and worked all day until 4p. Here are a few pictures before and during:
> 
> Standing in front of the garage looking towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335990
> 
> 
> Standing in the street looking towards the garage.
> 
> View attachment 335991
> 
> 
> Oh my, oh my. . . my beautiful cactus!!!
> 
> View attachment 335992
> 
> 
> Another shot looking from the garage towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335993
> 
> 
> Where the cacti have been removed and the new slope:
> 
> View attachment 335994
> 
> 
> The old driveway with the black top removed:
> 
> View attachment 335995
> 
> 
> It took two hale and hardy construction workers to put Dudley in the wheel barrow. I didn't have my camera on me, but Dudley covered the whole floor space of the barrow, and he had to have his legs inside his shell in order to fit. He's marching around the backyard wanting out - BADLY!!!
> 
> They'll be back tomorrow bright and early to work more. Hopefully blacktop tomorrow.


That must be so stressful for you Yvonne - I'm stressed for you just looking at the pictures.
I really hope they look after you and there are no nasty surprises along the way.
Will they replant the cactus?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a gorgeous day here, just wish my knee would let me have a good walk to enjoy the autumn colours. I'll have to look at the trees on the hills around me and appreciate them from afar.
I hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> He's obviously a breeder.
> I wouldn't buy from him having seen those conditions - hopefully he has some nice green pastures to move them onto.



The importer guy posted some new videos with much nicer, larger holding pens. That first video was probably a bit misleading since he was just then unloading them. He probably wants them both quarantined and also be able to do a health check. I just wonder the cost…..that’s quite the initial and long-term investment.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I gave it a thought, however I can't figure out how to contain the spread.


I planted some bamboo in a very large tote about 5 years ago...the plqstic tote


Yvonne G said:


> The construction crew got here this a.m. at 7:30 and worked all day until 4p. Here are a few pictures before and during:
> 
> Standing in front of the garage looking towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335990
> 
> 
> Standing in the street looking towards the garage.
> 
> View attachment 335991
> 
> 
> Oh my, oh my. . . my beautiful cactus!!!
> 
> View attachment 335992
> 
> 
> Another shot looking from the garage towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335993
> 
> 
> Where the cacti have been removed and the new slope:
> 
> View attachment 335994
> 
> 
> The old driveway with the black top removed:
> 
> View attachment 335995
> 
> 
> It took two hale and hardy construction workers to put Dudley in the wheel barrow. I didn't have my camera on me, but Dudley covered the whole floor space of the barrow, and he had to have his legs inside his shell in order to fit. He's marching around the backyard wanting out - BADLY!!!
> 
> They'll be back tomorrow bright and early to work more. Hopefully blacktop tomorrow.


Oh my Yvonne! I am so sorry you are going thru this. I wish I were there for moral support...and I shoulda took more cactus...lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The construction crew got here this a.m. at 7:30 and worked all day until 4p. Here are a few pictures before and during:
> 
> Standing in front of the garage looking towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335990
> 
> 
> Standing in the street looking towards the garage.
> 
> View attachment 335991
> 
> 
> Oh my, oh my. . . my beautiful cactus!!!
> 
> View attachment 335992
> 
> 
> Another shot looking from the garage towards the street:
> 
> View attachment 335993
> 
> 
> Where the cacti have been removed and the new slope:
> 
> View attachment 335994
> 
> 
> The old driveway with the black top removed:
> 
> View attachment 335995
> 
> 
> It took two hale and hardy construction workers to put Dudley in the wheel barrow. I didn't have my camera on me, but Dudley covered the whole floor space of the barrow, and he had to have his legs inside his shell in order to fit. He's marching around the backyard wanting out - BADLY!!!
> 
> They'll be back tomorrow bright and early to work more. Hopefully blacktop tomorrow.



Yikes…..those cactus! ?? and “Century Plant”… i hope you can get those back in the ground.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes…..those cactus! ?? and “Century Plant”… i hope you can get those back in the ground.


I saved the one 'tree' (I think it's an agave. . . maybe an aloe) and it's just laying on the ground out of the way. When the driveway is completed I'm going to try to replant it down near the property corner on one side of the driveway entrance. I have a smaller version of the same plant that I will plant on the other side of the driveway entrance. I may have to hire a tree moving service to plant the big one. It's VERY heavy. After a neighbor picked through them all the rest went to the dump (or tip to you UK'ers)


----------



## Cathie G

Well... there was forecasts of snow for today for areas very close to me. So far nothing but that doesn't mean we won't have some overnight when the temperature drops. It's 41°f now and will drop. It's overcast also with intermittent rain sooo chances are I may get to see our first snow of the year. I actually enjoy watching it if I don't have to go out in it. I especially love to watch the birds with the backdrop of snow. They usually hang out in my front yard and demand to be fed. They will stand on the front window sills and look in at me. How can I say no to that???


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm having a day off from watching men in bright orange vests operate large earth moving equipment. So far I've eaten lunch and had a two hour nap!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a day off from watching men in bright orange vests operate large earth moving equipment. So far I've eaten lunch and had a two hour nap!


Sounds like a prison movie


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'm having a day off from watching men in bright orange vests operate large earth moving equipment. So far I've eaten lunch and had a two hour nap!


Are they wearing wranglers? I think Maggie had something to say about those ?


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. JoesDad and I ventured up to London yesterday. It only takes 40 minutes on the train from where we live.

It shows how much my back has improved … I couldn’t have done this on Monday when we were supposed to meet our son. I am still not right and have been advised to stay away from the rescue for another week, but it’s definitely much better

We walked across London Bridge which is the best place to get a view of Tower Bridge and into the City of London. Explanation: the ancient city of London (sometimes called “the square mile” is original city and is now home to the business district. The old markets like Smithfield meat market and Leadenhall market are no longer trading in their old locations, but the buildings have been preserved. It’s a mixture of very old architecture and the modern skyscraper. There are bits of Roman Wall, Medieval Churches etc to stumble upon.





The rest of what’s called London is all the other villages and towns that got absorbed into the conurbation over the centuries


----------



## Maro2Bear

We made a trip to Virginia yesterday to do some Fall clean-up gardening at my wife’s mom’s house. A few hours of pruning & raking & hedge trimming. Then a quick trip to a little park along the Potomac River.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Animals & COVID









Three snow leopards die of COVID-19 at Nebraska zoo


The leopards had been expected to make a full recovery.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Cathie G

Well...it's official. We did get snow today and I did have to go shopping in it.??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Animals & COVID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three snow leopards die of COVID-19 at Nebraska zoo
> 
> 
> The leopards had been expected to make a full recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


That's such a sad story. I have read that domestic cats can also carry strep after catching it from children in the household. And reinfect the children. It pays to try and be even more careful if you're sick with your pets. Really though we should be careful to begin with. With COVID 19 there's a period of time that you don't know that you're sick and I'm sure it's the same with other diseases. I would think that the snow leopards had to have gotten it from their handlers somehow??? I can't believe they were within 6 feet of the public.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> He's obviously a breeder.
> I wouldn't buy from him having seen those conditions - hopefully he has some nice green pastures to move them onto.


I agree, I have seen a few of his YouTube videos. Not sure if he has the room they really need.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well...it's official. We did get snow today and I did have to go shopping in it.??


Going to get down to 48° tonight here.???


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Its a grey dampish day - just drizzly rather than rainy.
Temps are set to take a dive next week but it's still quite mild at the moment.

My sister's dog Fudge has taken a turn for the worse over the weekend - just suddenly seems to have lost strength and control of her legs. She can move about but looks like Bambi on ice. My sister wonders if she's had a stroke and is taking her to the vets today, but suspects it is just old age taking it's toll. She is still eating and drinking and not in any pain, so my sister just plans to keep her comfortable until the inevitable. I don't think our lovely Fudge has long left with us  

Anyway, I hope you are all having a good Monday.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Going to get down to 48° tonight here.???


We are still in the 50's at the moment but gradually dropping as the week goes on.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well...it's official. We did get snow today and I did have to go shopping in it.??


Wrap up warm Cathie and be careful on those slippery paths!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> We are still in the 50's at the moment but gradually dropping as the week goes on.


My arthritis is reminding me of all the dumb things I did when I was younger. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

G’day all. Lots of gardening around our house yesterday. We pruned back a ton of stuff including our Knock Out Roses, Chrysanthemums, fading leaves of Hostas, gangly grape vines, and picked up a ton of leaves.

Started working on a new project today. It’s going to require a few stages, but today was the first few steps.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Wrap up warm Cathie and be careful on those slippery paths!


Amen to that! I'm going to be staying in as much as possible. I've been trying to move all appointments to a more springy like weather.? It seems like the cold is really bothering me more this year already and it's not all that cold yet. I'm going to look like an Eskimo if I have to go out soon. If I fall at least I'll have pillows and blankets to fall on with all the clothes I plan on wearing ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Going to get down to 48° tonight here.???


Poor you and poor Opo. I hated it when Florida got cold. It's worse then here in Ohio.? one or two mornings had ice on the water buckets and when you're not used to that it's bone chilling ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time when folks might start seeing buds on their Thanksgiving/Christmas cactus plants. Here’s some good information:

Did You Know? There are Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter cacti. The difference between the three cacti is found in the shape of the leaves.

Thanksgiving cactus (_Schlumgera truncata_) has very pointed and claw shaped projections on the edges of the leaf.
Christmas cactus (_Schlumgera bridgesti_) is defined by scalloped or tear drop shaped leaf projections.
Easter cactus (_Rhipsalidopsis gaertnerrii_) has rounded edges which are centralized on the leaf.
?All of these three cacti are known as "short day plants", that need 12-24 hours of darkness and cool temperatures in order to bloom. Christmas and Thanksgiving cactus need about 6 weeks of short days in order to bloom whereas the Easter cactus requires 8-12 weeks of short days to bloom hence the name Easter cactus. 

?Your plant might start to drop buds. That could be due to drafts, too-warm temperatures, too much water or direct sunlight. The plants enjoy bright light but not direct sunlight. The plant's soil should be dry to one inch below the surface before watering and not fertilized or repotted while blooming. The plants seem to do the best when root bound.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Lots of gardening around our house yesterday. We pruned back a ton of stuff including our Knock Out Roses, Chrysanthemums, fading leaves of Hostas, gangly grape vines, and picked up a ton of leaves.
> 
> Started working on a new project today. It’s going to require a few stages, but today was the first few steps.
> 
> View attachment 336130
> View attachment 336131
> View attachment 336132
> View attachment 336133
> View attachment 336134


That's interesting.. . are you joining wood?


----------



## Maro2Bear

No snow here (yet) but it was a tad blustery today. The scenery down the road is looking pretty nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> G’day all. Lots of gardening around our house yesterday. We pruned back a ton of stuff including our Knock Out Roses, Chrysanthemums, fading leaves of Hostas, gangly grape vines, and picked up a ton of leaves.
> 
> Started working on a new project today. It’s going to require a few stages, but today was the first few steps.
> 
> View attachment 336130
> View attachment 336131
> View attachment 336132
> View attachment 336133
> View attachment 336134


Hm-m-m. . . intriguing!!


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Its a grey dampish day - just drizzly rather than rainy.
> Temps are set to take a dive next week but it's still quite mild at the moment.
> 
> My sister's dog Fudge has taken a turn for the worse over the weekend - just suddenly seems to have lost strength and control of her legs. She can move about but looks like Bambi on ice. My sister wonders if she's had a stroke and is taking her to the vets today, but suspects it is just old age taking it's toll. She is still eating and drinking and not in any pain, so my sister just plans to keep her comfortable until the inevitable. I don't think our lovely Fudge has long left with us
> 
> Anyway, I hope you are all having a good Monday.


Sorry to read about Fudge. Electronic hugs for all x


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> Time when folks might start seeing buds on their Thanksgiving/Christmas cactus plants. Here’s some good information:
> 
> Did You Know? There are Thanksgiving, Christmas and Easter cacti. The difference between the three cacti is found in the shape of the leaves.
> 
> Thanksgiving cactus (_Schlumgera truncata_) has very pointed and claw shaped projections on the edges of the leaf.
> Christmas cactus (_Schlumgera bridgesti_) is defined by scalloped or tear drop shaped leaf projections.
> Easter cactus (_Rhipsalidopsis gaertnerrii_) has rounded edges which are centralized on the leaf.
> ?All of these three cacti are known as "short day plants", that need 12-24 hours of darkness and cool temperatures in order to bloom. Christmas and Thanksgiving cactus need about 6 weeks of short days in order to bloom whereas the Easter cactus requires 8-12 weeks of short days to bloom hence the name Easter cactus.
> 
> ?Your plant might start to drop buds. That could be due to drafts, too-warm temperatures, too much water or direct sunlight. The plants enjoy bright light but not direct sunlight. The plant's soil should be dry to one inch below the surface before watering and not fertilized or repotted while blooming. The plants seem to do the best when root bound.


All I know is that my Thanksgivin/Chriscacti are in bud about a month later than last year. One might flower next week. The other has at least a fortnight to go. They flowered together last year


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. It’s delivery day… except that packages have arrived any time except the day I booked.

Company 1 split the order in two and delivered on Friday  and Saturday  (while we were in London… it was left on the front step) They’re sending me emails saying that something will arrive tomorrow, but I have everything ? 

Company 2 split the order in two and delivered yesterday  and this morning 

Company 3 delivered yesterday 

Company 4 split the order in two and delivered Friday  and texted saying the other half would arrive by 11am yesterday…. Which it didn’t ?. I now have an email confirming that it has arrived at their distribution centre in Crawley about 20 miles from here. No idea if it will arrive today.

Company 5 is delivering by 1pm today 

Company 6 is delivering in the next hour 

I took a parcel in on Thursday for a neighbour. It was a Dell laptop. My neighbour is furious with Dell because she had booked delivery for Friday when she would be in to receive it.

How hard is it to deliver on the day booked? They were lucky I was in. I scheduled today because JoesDad had free time to do the bending and lifting which my back really doesn’t want to do.


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> All I know is that my Thanksgivin/Chriscacti are in bud about a month later than last year. One might flower next week. The other has at least a fortnight to go. They flowered together last year


Too late on the edit… that should say Thanksgiving/Christmas Cacti


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. It’s delivery day… except that packages have arrived any time except the day I booked.
> 
> Company 1 split the order in two and delivered on Friday  and Saturday  (while we were in London… it was left on the front step) They’re sending me emails saying that something will arrive tomorrow, but I have everything ?
> 
> Company 2 split the order in two and delivered yesterday  and this morning
> 
> Company 3 delivered yesterday
> 
> Company 4 split the order in two and delivered Friday  and texted saying the other half would arrive by 11am yesterday…. Which it didn’t ?. I now have an email confirming that it has arrived at their distribution centre in Crawley about 20 miles from here. No idea if it will arrive today.
> 
> Company 5 is delivering by 1pm today
> 
> Company 6 is delivering in the next hour
> 
> I took a parcel in on Thursday for a neighbour. It was a Dell laptop. My neighbour is furious with Dell because she had booked delivery for Friday when she would be in to receive it.
> 
> How hard is it to deliver on the day booked? They were lucky I was in. I scheduled today because JoesDad had free time to do the bending and lifting which my back really doesn’t want to do.


They are certainly messing you around ?
It's shocking when they leave parcels on doorsteps with no idea if anyone's home. 
Ok if you've got good neighbours but I wonder how many parcels are stolen?
The last few things I've ordered I've opted for 'click and collect' to them pick up from a local shop or Amazon locker so that if they come early or late I don't miss them - but that's only available for small parcels. 
I try not to order big items online but sometimes you've no choice.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's another damp day here, but not as damp as it could be!

Lola has graced me with his presence today - he wouldn't come out at all yesterday - not even for the Hermann intruder!! So he's had a nice long warm soak and is now tucking in to his food. 

It's too cold and wet for garden work so I'm going to have another clothes cull. 
Hope you're all having a good Tuesday and aren't too cold or wet in your part of the world.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Too late on the edit… that should say Thanksgiving/Christmas Cacti


Thanksgivin ?..........and it's not even Steve Wright's Serious Jockin' (with no 'g' ) Friday!!?

He's a presenter on the UK's Radio 2 and that's a segment of his show (for the US folk who are wondering what I'm talking about).


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> They are certainly messing you around ?
> It's shocking when they leave parcels on doorsteps with no idea if anyone's home.
> Ok if you've got good neighbours but I wonder how many parcels are stolen?
> The last few things I've ordered I've opted for 'click and collect' to them pick up from a local shop or Amazon locker so that if they come early or late I don't miss them - but that's only available for small parcels.
> I try not to order big items online but sometimes you've no choice.


Stealing is strong, at least in Oklahoma. Also car break-ins. Many people have "Ring" systems w/outdoor cameras. Car break-ins are occurring a lot. Gangs come out from Tulsa to the suburbs because they know (1) fewer police on night shifts; (2) very few investigations because of reductions in police staff; (3) no one is awake at 1 or 2 am; (4) people carelessly leave their cars & trucks unlocked. These gangs have easy access back to Tulsa.

The delivery businesses are short on drivers, so they're being forced to hire less experienced drivers. Delivering to the wrong address seems to occur a lot, as well as theft. A lot of people post to the NextDoor app, "I was supposed to receive a package today. Does anyone have my package?"

Ugh!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> They are certainly messing you around ?
> It's shocking when they leave parcels on doorsteps with no idea if anyone's home.
> Ok if you've got good neighbours but I wonder how many parcels are stolen?
> The last few things I've ordered I've opted for 'click and collect' to them pick up from a local shop or Amazon locker so that if they come early or late I don't miss them - but that's only available for small parcels.
> I try not to order big items online but sometimes you've no choice.


Here in California they're called porch pirates. They're caught on someone's ring camera, including their auto license number, arrested, and back out and stealing parcels the very next day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting.. . are you joining wood?



Yep, that’s the plan. ?? Plus a bit more after that. Stand by.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> Stealing is strong, at least in Oklahoma. Also car break-ins. Many people have "Ring" systems w/outdoor cameras. Car break-ins are occurring a lot. Gangs come out from Tulsa to the suburbs because they know (1) fewer police on night shifts; (2) very few investigations because of reductions in police staff; (3) no one is awake at 1 or 2 am; (4) people carelessly leave their cars & trucks unlocked. These gangs have easy access back to Tulsa.
> 
> The delivery businesses are short on drivers, so they're being forced to hire less experienced drivers. Delivering to the wrong address seems to occur a lot, as well as theft. A lot of people post to the NextDoor app, "I was supposed to receive a package today. Does anyone have my package?"
> 
> Ugh!!



Those midnight marauders are active here between 0200 & 0300. Lots of cars being ransacked & looted, car wheels up on milk crates & hauled away. Unfortunately, many folks STILL leave valuables in their cars & leave them UNLOCKED ! ?‍Why?

We leave plenty of lights on, triple check all house & vehicle doors nightly.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Thanksgivin ?..........and it's not even Steve Wright's Serious Jockin' (with no 'g' ) Friday!!?
> 
> He's a presenter on the UK's Radio 2 and that's a segment of his show (for the US folk who are wondering what I'm talking about).


I love his dead-pan humor


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, that’s the plan. ?? Plus a bit more after that. Stand by.


I thought it was looking like you're trying to make your own butcher block pattern for something.? looks like fun to me.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Too late on the edit… that should say Thanksgiving/Christmas Cacti


Spell check strikes again ?


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> Unfortunately, many folks STILL leave valuables in their cars & leave them UNLOCKED ! ?‍Why?




I also leave the key on the center console lol


----------



## JoesMum

It’s the latest fashion don’t you know? Teeny and Lumpy model straw worn coquettishly over the left ear. ?


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> I also leave the key on the center console lol


That's better then a broken window to get the key I guess. Or whatever else they decide they want.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> It’s the latest fashion don’t you know? Teeny and Lumpy model straw worn coquettishly over the left ear. ?
> View attachment 336158
> View attachment 336159


Razberri the bunny has been looking like that lately. She has 2 hay filled litter pans. One is for business the other is for burying herself in ? she comes out with hay all over her.?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I love his dead-pan humor


He's a very funny man, and been on the radio as long as I can remember.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I thought it was looking like you're trying to make your own butcher block pattern for something.? looks like fun to me.



Good guess based on the pix, but no, not a butcher block counter or cutting board. Soon, you’ll see.

Another step completed today.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> He's a very funny man, and been on the radio as long as I can remember.


Now I gotta look him up ? Two ladies here like him ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good guess based on the pix, but no, not a butcher block counter or cutting board. Soon, you’ll see.
> 
> Another step completed today.
> 
> View attachment 336167
> View attachment 336168


I can't wait ?? I've always wanted to try that... joining wood just for fun to make something. I don't have the machines and I wouldn't be able to stand the noise if I did. So it's really fun for me to watch someone do it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Now I gotta look him up ? Two ladies here like him ?


He's no oil painting, but he's a really lovely man.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good guess based on the pix, but no, not a butcher block counter or cutting board. Soon, you’ll see.
> 
> Another step completed today.
> 
> View attachment 336167
> View attachment 336168


??‍


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good morning, have a glorious day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all it's a sunny and warmish day here.
The middle of November and I'm still able to dry washing outside - it's not normal!!!
I hope you all have a lovely Wednesday.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all it's a sunny and warmish day here.
> The middle of November and I'm still able to dry washing outside - it's not normal!!!
> I hope you all have a lovely Wednesday.


Same here! It’s disconcerting! ?


----------



## JoesMum

Next door but one’s cat had a prickly problem last night. 
(Sorry it’s in two bits because that’s how the camera recorded it and I don’t have the technology to join them together)


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> He's no oil painting, but he's a really lovely man.


I looked him up ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

The start of a pretty good day today. Sun came up on time & eventually burnt off the pesky low cloud layer.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Next door but one’s cat had a prickly problem last night.
> (Sorry it’s in two bits because that’s how the camera recorded it and I don’t have the technology to join them together)


Dilly likes rabbits but I bet he'd be hiding in a hole and not be even half that brave ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The start of a pretty good day today. Sun came up on time & eventually burnt off the pesky low cloud layer.
> 
> View attachment 336223


My crabapple has lost it's leaves early this year. But we still do have a few beautiful bushes and trees in Ohio. I think all the fruit really took a toll on it. The tree trimmers still haven't called back to trim it and we're getting winter type weather already. It's totally the wrong time but the tree needs help badly. What's really bad is they are the only ones that called and did an estimate. From what I hear people's fruit trees went nuts this year in Ohio. The tree trimmers are more overloaded than the doctors dealing with COVID 19 evidently. What all that means to me is it's going to be a rough winter. Even though we had a 70°f day today. Calm before the storm.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Next door but one’s cat had a prickly problem last night.
> (Sorry it’s in two bits because that’s how the camera recorded it and I don’t have the technology to join them together)


That's what I need to keep the cats out of my garden - a guard hedgehog!


----------



## Maggie3fan

[email protected] yo make this vase? That's just real purdy...ain't it???


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning - no sun here today but still mildish.
No special plans for me today - just a visit to Fudge.
Hope you all have a good Thursday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> [email protected] yo make this vase? That's just real purdy...ain't it???
> View attachment 336230



looks like a little bud vase from nicely figured wood. Yep. Thats what i do.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> looks like a little bud vase from nicely figured wood. Yep. Thats what i do.


It said it's Maple wood....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Today is most probably our very last 70F degree day. One last warm weather paddle. Enjoy the Day. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Red-Eared Slider out basking on Maryland’s Patuxent River.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Red-Eared Slider out basking on Maryland’s Patuxent River.
> 
> View attachment 336295
> View attachment 336296


Just so real compared to my brightly colored captive water turtle


----------



## Lyn W

It's been a very sad day here, Fudge died this morning before I could visit. 
She was just a couple of weeks short of her 14th birthday which is a very good age, but we always want to keep them longer don't we?
Although she wasn't my dog I've had a lot to do with her over the years and my sister always says I'm her other Mum. When I saw her on Tuesday evening she was very weak but managed to wag her tail and lift her head when she saw me which amazed my sister because she hadn't done that for anyone else for days. So our gorgeous girl has gone and left a huge void in many lives but she's not suffering anymore and is probably now running around in doggy heaven chasing rabbits again. 
RIP Fudge x


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's been a very sad day here, Fudge died this morning before I could visit.
> She was just a couple of weeks short of her 14th birthday which is a very good age, but we always want to keep them longer don't we?
> Although she wasn't my dog I've had a lot to do with her over the years and my sister always says I'm her other Mum. When I saw her on Tuesday evening she was very weak but managed to wag her tail and lift her head when she saw me which amazed my sister because she hadn't done that for anyone else for days. So our gorgeous girl has gone and left a huge void in many lives but she's not suffering anymore and is probably now running around in doggy heaven chasing rabbits again.
> RIP Fudge x
> View attachment 336305


Darn I was hoping you would get to see her before she left today . I've been watching the posts. She looks like an adorable dog in the picture. Sorry.??


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Darn I was hoping you would get to see her before she left today . I've been watching the posts. She looks like an adorable dog in the picture. Sorry.??


Thanks Cathie, I actually said my goodbyes to her on Tuesday because I wasn't sure she'd last yesterday. She was adorable - not a bad bone in her body. If a burglar turned up she'd have rolled over for a tummy tickle!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, I actually said my goodbyes to her on Tuesday because I wasn't sure she'd last yesterday. She was adorable - not a bad bone in her body. If a burglar turned up she'd have rolled over for a tummy tickle!


So sorry. The saddest part of loving a puppy dog....they bring so much joy in your life. Hugs to you & your sister.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> So sorry. The saddest part of loving a puppy dog....they bring so much joy in your life. Hugs to you & your sister.


Thanks Jan, we'll miss her. She had us all wrapped around her paw and had such expressive eyes she would use them to practically talk to tell us what she wanted. She always made us smile and we have such lovely memories of her.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's dry again here but temps OK.
We have northerly winds coming in next week so we'll be down to mid to low 40Fs and really feeling the chill then.
Not much planned today other than stocking up Lola's larder and a run to the charity shop. 
I hope everyone has a good day and I'll see you later.
Hwyl Fawr am y tro (TTFN)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It's been a very sad day here, Fudge died this morning before I could visit.
> She was just a couple of weeks short of her 14th birthday which is a very good age, but we always want to keep them longer don't we?
> Although she wasn't my dog I've had a lot to do with her over the years and my sister always says I'm her other Mum. When I saw her on Tuesday evening she was very weak but managed to wag her tail and lift her head when she saw me which amazed my sister because she hadn't done that for anyone else for days. So our gorgeous girl has gone and left a huge void in many lives but she's not suffering anymore and is probably now running around in doggy heaven chasing rabbits again.
> RIP Fudge x
> View attachment 336305



Ogh darn & so sad. Such a cute little pup. ??. Glad that you have such great memories.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Just so real compared to my brightly colored captive water turtle



Here’s another one…. Much warmer & sunny yesterday. I saw about 20 turtles basking away.




and here is what I typically see…..<the splash>


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s another one…. Much warmer & sunny yesterday. I saw about 20 turtles basking away.
> 
> View attachment 336330
> 
> 
> and here is what I typically see…..<the splash>
> 
> View attachment 336331


What a great picture! It's a shame RES are so invasive cuz they sure are fun. I had a big dog chewed RES named Scruffy, she was kept in the bottom half of a big dumpster, with filtration and all that. She was fed good and loved. BUT...she was a very typical RES, she was meaner than 14 snakes, if she could have she'd of bit my arm off at the shoulder. So after years I thought she'd be better off in my sister's pond, from which she escaped never to be heard of again...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

So...remember this photo of Simon with his head under the dishwasher?


it took about 24 hours...then...


oh my...


bye bye mousie...


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Jan, we'll miss her. She had us all wrapped around her paw and had such expressive eyes she would use them to practically talk to tell us what she wanted. She always made us smile and we have such lovely memories of her.


She looks absolutely lovely, and so sweet. I am very sorry, but at least you know she received and appreciated as much love and happiness as she gave to you all.
Angie


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> So...remember this photo of Simon with his head under the dishwasher?
> View attachment 336333
> 
> it took about 24 hours...then...
> View attachment 336334
> 
> oh my...
> View attachment 336335
> 
> bye bye mousie...
> View attachment 336336


Good boy, Simon! My deceased Maine Coon cat Jasper was a good mouser, too. My 2 cats now might chase a mouse but would never catch it because their attention span is about 10 seconds.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> So...remember this photo of Simon with his head under the dishwasher?
> View attachment 336333
> 
> it took about 24 hours...then...
> View attachment 336334
> 
> oh my...
> View attachment 336335
> 
> bye bye mousie...
> View attachment 336336


I love that first picture!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's dry again here but temps OK.
> We have northerly winds coming in next week so we'll be down to mid to low 40Fs and really feeling the chill then.
> Not much planned today other than stocking up Lola's larder and a run to the charity shop.
> I hope everyone has a good day and I'll see you later.
> Hwyl Fawr am y tro (TTFN)


We got really low last night. It was 24°f in our backyard and 28°f in the front yard. It's funny how the temperature is so different from the front and the back yards. During the summer in the day the backyard can be 20° higher or more than the front. But the front yard stays warmer through the night and the early morning. Hope you found some good usable deals.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Good boy, Simon! My deceased Maine Coon cat Jasper was a good mouser, too. My 2 cats now might chase a mouse but would never catch it because their attention span is about 10 seconds.


Dilly would look at me and tell me about it but he's no mouser. Probably expecting me to catch it myself ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all weather much the same as it's been all week.
I had an early start today to take my nephew for his booster covid jab. They sent him a 6 pm appointment but they are pretty flexible and as long as you go on the same day they sent you, you can turn up any time. So we went for 9.30 am and it was a good move, no queue and he was in and out by 10. By that time the queue was trailing round the building so it was very well timed.
I have to have my booster on the 29th and I'm going to go early for that too - much better than having to wait around all day.
I hope everyone has a good Saturday - see you later.


----------



## Yvonne G

I


Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all weather much the same as it's been all week.
> I had an early start today to take my nephew for his booster covid jab. They sent him a 6 pm appointment but they are pretty flexible and as long as you go on the same day they sent you, you can turn up any time. So we went for 9.30 am and it was a good move, no queue and he was in and out by 10. By that time the queue was trailing round the building so it was very well timed.
> I have to have my booster on the 29th and I'm going to go early for that too - much better than having to wait around all day.
> I hope everyone has a good Saturday - see you later.


I really like that you pop in daily and give us an update. Makes me seem a lot closer to you than we are. I had the Johnson & Johnson injection and was told I don't need a booster, but then I heard that I will need a booster. At any rate, I only had my jab a month or so ago, so I won't be needing the booster for a while.

We've had over a week of foggy mornings then overcast the rest of the day. Yesterday the sun actually came out in the afternoon. It felt SO good, but foggy again this a.m. 

I'm interested in seeing what Mark is making with his layered wood, but I guess life is keeping him too busy to work on it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all.

pretty cold overnight here in MD, our front garden fountain had long icicles hanging down. Sun was up on time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I
> 
> I really like that you pop in daily and give us an update. Makes me seem a lot closer to you than we are. I had the Johnson & Johnson injection and was told I don't need a booster, but then I heard that I will need a booster. At any rate, I only had my jab a month or so ago, so I won't be needing the booster for a while.
> 
> We've had over a week of foggy mornings then overcast the rest of the day. Yesterday the sun actually came out in the afternoon. It felt SO good, but foggy again this a.m.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what Mark is making with his layered wood, but I guess life is keeping him too busy to work on it.



With this clue you will see & know what I’m up too. I don’t want to bombard you all with too many photos.

The Outline Drawn


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> With this clue you will see & know what I’m up too. I don’t want to bombard you all with too many photos.
> 
> The Outline Drawn
> View attachment 336397


Well...at least we know it will be something round ??


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Lyn W

Good morning afternoon all from a bright and sunny Wales. 
I hope you all have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Kristoff

Today we would be wishing a happy birthday to Sabine, @Bee62. Missing you, my friend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Today we would be wishing a happy birthday to Sabine, @Bee62. Missing you, my friend.



??? 

Good to hear from you Kristoff. Hope that you & family are doing well up North.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another bright sunny start to our Sunday morning. Hope all is well with everyone near & far.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> ???
> 
> Good to hear from you Kristoff. Hope that you & family are doing well up North.


Good mornooning, Mark and other roommates! We got our first snow the other day. ? Have you moved to Florida yet? @ZEROPILOT down there doesn’t even know what snow is! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Today we would be wishing a happy birthday to Sabine, @Bee62. Missing you, my friend.


So very sad that she is no longer with us - such a lovely lady.


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Good mornooning, Mark and other roommates! We got our first snow the other day. ? Have you moved to Florida yet? @ZEROPILOT down there doesn’t even know what snow is! ?


Hi Lena long time no not see!?
I hope all is well with and your family and that you are enjoying life in Canada.
We've had a couple of frosty mornings but the weather has been quite mild for the time of year in the UK. 
We don't usually get snow before January/February these days but with climate change who knows when, or if we'll get any this year.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Hi Lena long time no not see!?
> I hope all is well with and your family and that you are enjoying life in Canada.
> We've had a couple of frosty mornings but the weather has been quite mild for the time of year in the UK.
> We don't usually get snow before January/February these days but with climate change who knows when, or if we'll get any this year.


Hi Lyn! How’s Lola? How’s your leg—are you able to sprint to school again? Have your neighbours from hell returned to their place of origin yet?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi Lyn! How’s Lola? How’s your leg—are you able to sprint to school again? Have your neighbours from hell returned to their place of origin yet?


Lola is fine thank you - still ruling the roost!
After having to remind him he's a tortoise when the warmer weather came he eventually got the right idea about basking in he sun and had lots of good outdoor time in the summer. He's in his winter mode at the moment but still eating well.
No need to sprint to school anymore as I retired in 2020, but I have a torn cartilage on my other knee and waiting for a second arthroscopy - but I still get out and about - just not as far. I had a melanoma on my face last year which had to be removed and skin grafted but that eventually healed well. Thank goodness for face masks!!
NFH still here and I've been house hunting since last year.
That's me in a nutshell what about you and that lovely daughter of yours?


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Today we would be wishing a happy birthday to Sabine, @Bee62. Missing you, my friend.


It seems like everytime she gets on my mind strong like yesterday she's on other minds also. You've been on my mind also and up you pop. It's nice to see you here.?


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> It seems like everytime she gets on my mind strong like yesterday she's on other minds also. You've been on my mind also and up you pop. It's nice to see you here.?


Hi @Cathie G! So good to not see you. Gee, I forgot how dark it is in here. 
How’s Joe? His print of an Ontario Santa is still one of my most precious possessions in my living room.  And that’s something, because hubby is also in the living room, a lot…


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, bright and sunny but chilly here - a lovely autumn day.
I'd love a good long walk in a forest but my knee just isn't up to it yet.
I hope all is well in your parts of the world
Happy Monday!


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Hi @Cathie G! So good to not see you. Gee, I forgot how dark it is in here.
> How’s Joe? His print of an Ontario Santa is still one of my most precious possessions in my living room.  And that’s something, because hubby is also in the living room, a lot…


Are you still working as a photographer, Lena?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Overnight rain & now cloudy & cool @ 50F. Luckily, we did a lot of gardening & pruning of our perennials. Trimmed a few trees, raked. It’s all been hauled away by the refuse guys already this morning.

We need to mail a package off to The Netherlands, so off to the Post Office this morning, a quick stop at Sams Club, then Lowes.

Another Clue


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> Hi @Cathie G! So good to not see you. Gee, I forgot how dark it is in here.
> How’s Joe? His print of an Ontario Santa is still one of my most precious possessions in my living room.  And that’s something, because hubby is also in the living room, a lot…


That's funny because I still have Black dog's card up from that year ? well...he said not to take it down and I haven't but I do have ulterior motives by not taking it down ? I also have a photo box that I save everyone else's cards in. It's a favorite thing of mine on the TFO. Joe is doing halfway decent but he's sick today and it'll be a fight to the finish getting him tested for COVID 19. He'll have to have it before he can return to his adult program and work. It's doubtful he has it because he's had it already. At least that's what his doctors and such have told me. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Lola is fine thank you - still ruling the roost!
> After having to remind him he's a tortoise when the warmer weather came he eventually got the right idea about basking in he sun and had lots of good outdoor time in the summer. He's in his winter mode at the moment but still eating well.
> No need to sprint to school anymore as I retired in 2020, but I have a torn cartilage on my other knee and waiting for a second arthroscopy - but I still get out and about - just not as far. I had a melanoma on my face last year which had to be removed and skin grafted but that eventually healed well. Thank goodness for face masks!!
> NFH still here and I've been house hunting since last year.
> That's me in a nutshell what about you and that lovely daughter of yours?


Geez, that’s a lot to deal with. I mean Lola’s eating, of course. 
Good luck with house hunting. We’re not hunting anything at the moment, except maybe deals to go to Disney in Florida. Though it’s Santa’s job, apparently, to get us tix, so I hope he is hunting too.


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> Are you still working as a photographer, Lena?


Nope. I write reports in my day job.


----------



## Kristoff

Maro2Bear said:


> Overnight rain & now cloudy & cool @ 50F. Luckily, we did a lot of gardening & pruning of our perennials. Trimmed a few trees, raked. It’s all been hauled away by the refuse guys already this morning.
> 
> We need to mail a package off to The Netherlands, so off to the Post Office this morning, a quick stop at Sams Club, then Lowes.
> 
> Another Clue
> View attachment 336463


It’s obviously a smallish cheese platter, but you’ve made a rather poor impression of various cuts of cheese on the top. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Old man Winter & Wind scheduled to arrive UK on Saturday. Hold onto your hats.


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> That's funny because I still have Black dog's card up from that year ? well...he said not to take it down and I haven't but I do have ulterior motives by not taking it down ? I also have a photo box that I save everyone else's cards in. It's a favorite thing of mine on the TFO. Joe is doing halfway decent but he's sick today and it'll be a fight to the finish getting him tested for COVID 19. He'll have to have it before he can return to his adult program and work. It's doubtful he has it because he's had it already. At least that's what his doctors and such have told me. We'll see tomorrow.


At least the newer Covid tests no longer go for your intestines through your nose. 
Never had to get tested myself, but 1. I work from home, 2. I live in a 90%+ vaxxed area (two ‘x’s are there for two shots, of course), 3. I have a long umbrella that I hit people with if they try to get close to me (poor hubby).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> It’s obviously a smallish cheese platter, but you’ve made a rather poor impression of various cuts of cheese on the top. ?



I tried & tried to come up with a good cheesy reply… but failed.

Havarti - for hardly, Brie for barely. Nope….they won’t work. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

At this time of year our Burning Bush & Fuju Persimmon trees are competing for best November display.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Overnight rain & now cloudy & cool @ 50F. Luckily, we did a lot of gardening & pruning of our perennials. Trimmed a few trees, raked. It’s all been hauled away by the refuse guys already this morning.
> 
> We need to mail a package off to The Netherlands, so off to the Post Office this morning, a quick stop at Sams Club, then Lowes.
> 
> Another Clue
> View attachment 336463


Will it have legs eventually?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I tried & tried to come up with a good cheesy reply… but failed.
> 
> Havarti - for hardly, Brie for barely. Nope….they won’t work. ?


How about you'll have to do it more 'Caerphilly'? (roughly pronounced khigh filly)


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's funny because I still have Black dog's card up from that year ? well...he said not to take it down and I haven't but I do have ulterior motives by not taking it down ? I also have a photo box that I save everyone else's cards in. It's a favorite thing of mine on the TFO. Joe is doing halfway decent but he's sick today and it'll be a fight to the finish getting him tested for COVID 19. He'll have to have it before he can return to his adult program and work. It's doubtful he has it because he's had it already. At least that's what his doctors and such have told me. We'll see tomorrow.


I hope Joe is feeling better soon and the tests are negative.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, it's bloomin' cold here today - 7C/49F and set to drop further with gales Fri/Sat, but we've been lucky with the warmest autumn on record so far - or maybe unlucky as it's not normal.
Lola is out and about today mainly because he doesn't like me cleaning his room (bit like a teenager) so he's keeping an eye on me, and he had a good long soak earlier. 
I get my flu jab tomorrow and covid booster next Monday so hopefully I should be well protected from the winter bugs.
I hope you're all having a good Tuesday and staying warm!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> How about you'll have to do it more 'Caerphilly'? (roughly pronounced khigh filly)



OMG! Exactly…

Caerphilly is a hard, crumbly white cheese that originated in the area around the town of Caerphilly, Wales. It is thought to have been created to provide food for the local coal miners. The Caerphilly of that period had a greater moisture content, and was made in local farms.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Will it have legs eventually?



No, no legs.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I hope Joe is feeling better soon and the tests are negative.


He's negative for COVID 19 but has the start of pneumonia again. He'll be right as rain quicker this time because getting him in early will keep it from progressing this time. I just wonder if having had COVID-19 in January has left him more open for getting pneumonia. This is the second time this year as he just had it in July also.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> At least the newer Covid tests no longer go for your intestines through your nose.
> Never had to get tested myself, but 1. I work from home, 2. I live in a 90%+ vaxxed area (two ‘x’s are there for two shots, of course), 3. I have a long umbrella that I hit people with if they try to get close to me (poor hubby).


Oh my garsh. The one they did on Joe today looked like it could go to his intestines. But it wasn't as bad as the previous ones anyway. He tested negative and did well with it. They don't have to turn this one around in your nose but it looks like it goes to your brain at least ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> OMG! Exactly…
> 
> Caerphilly is a hard, crumbly white cheese that originated in the area around the town of Caerphilly, Wales. It is thought to have been created to provide food for the local coal miners. The Caerphilly of that period had a greater moisture content, and was made in local farms.


I'm thinking a bowl for nuts that need cracked just in case the nutcracker was a clue in disguise ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> OMG! Exactly…
> 
> Caerphilly is a hard, crumbly white cheese that originated in the area around the town of Caerphilly, Wales. It is thought to have been created to provide food for the local coal miners. The Caerphilly of that period had a greater moisture content, and was made in local farms.


....and delicious it is too!
Did you hear about the explosion in the French cheese factory?

There was debrie everywhere.................a bit like in your picture


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> He's negative for COVID 19 but has the start of pneumonia again. He'll be right as rain quicker this time because getting him in early will keep it from progressing this time. I just wonder if having had COVID-19 in January has left him more open for getting pneumonia. This is the second time this year as he just had it in July also.


They have said that it can cause long term health problems (long covid) so maybe his lungs were affected.
Get well soon, Joe.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> No, no legs.


So not a stool or a small table?
?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I'm thinking a bowl for nuts that need cracked just in case the nutcracker was a clue in disguise ?



Yep….a bowl. I’ll post a few more pix now that Cathie guessed correctly. The nutcracker is a work in progress.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> ....and delicious it is too!
> Did you hear about the explosion in the French cheese factory?
> 
> There was debrie everywhere.................a bit like in your picture



Very good ?????


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep….a bowl. I’ll post a few more pix now that Cathie guessed correctly. The nutcracker is a work in progress.


?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> They have said that it can cause long term health problems (long covid) so maybe his lungs were affected.
> Get well soon, Joe.


?️ He got started on his antibiotic a few minutes ago it's a good one... He will hide the fact that he is sick from me. And he did the last time. He can't stand it if he can't do his regular stuff. This time he got trapped ? well?...this round of a z pack may fix him.?


----------



## Cathie G

I guess Razberri decided today, of all days, that she needed some attention. She's a bunny that never is a thumper until today ? she thumped the floor several times ??? I was thinking what's up ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> He's negative for COVID 19 but has the start of pneumonia again. He'll be right as rain quicker this time because getting him in early will keep it from progressing this time. I just wonder if having had COVID-19 in January has left him more open for getting pneumonia. This is the second time this year as he just had it in July also.


Well then, are you keeping the house warm enough 24/7, are you using a mister or humidifier, are you soaking him....all those questions we ask about torts w/URIs? Just kidding. 

Respiratory infections in humans can be just as hard to get rid of totally, so he may need extra watching and/or meds. I went thru chronic bronchitis back in my bartending days when they still allowed smoking in bars. I just couldn't shake it until after I quit.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
No frost this morning but the next few days will the calm, before the weekend storm - or gales.
Not much happening today other than my flu jab.
Lola has been out, and I caught him nibbling his cuttlebone which he hasn't done for months - he must have needed a calcium top up. He gets some twice a week but I wonder if he's possibly feeling the lack of weeds? 
Anyway better get myself to the GP surgery so see you later.
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes, Happy Wednesday all. Another bright sunny start to our day here AND cold.  Mid-20’s throughout the area, but will warm to a balmy 50 or so. We’re contemplating a woodland hike this afternoon, go find some fresh air & look for some wildlife. We might hang a few Christmas decorations as well. ?? Not too many.

Time for another Project Pix - project engineer inspecting work completed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Frosty start here…


----------



## Kristoff

Lyn W said:


> ....and delicious it is too!
> Did you hear about the explosion in the French cheese factory?
> 
> There was debrie everywhere.................a bit like in your picture


Cheesy puns in the CDR! Very mature


----------



## Kristoff

Cathie G said:


> ?


I got a card from you, Cathie! Made my day! And thank you for enclosing one of Bee's penguins (Silly or Willy?). It's frosty this morning; should keep the S/Willy happy  <3


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kristoff said:


> Cheesy puns in the CDR! Very mature


I see what you did there. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Kristoff said:


> Cheesy puns in the CDR! Very mature


To quote Rhett Butler, 'Frankly my dear, I don't give Edam.


----------



## Cathie G

Kristoff said:


> I got a card from you, Cathie! Made my day! And thank you for enclosing one of Bee's penguins (Silly or Willy?). It's frosty this morning; should keep the S/Willy happy  <3


Wow. I wondered about the penguins and if I should. That's making my day as much as yours. What's really kind of a little miracle is I didn't know that was kind of a signature for her.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Well then, are you keeping the house warm enough 24/7, are you using a mister or humidifier, are you soaking him....all those questions we ask about torts w/URIs? Just kidding.
> 
> Respiratory infections in humans can be just as hard to get rid of totally, so he may need extra watching and/or meds. I went thru chronic bronchitis back in my bartending days when they still allowed smoking in bars. I just couldn't shake it until after I quit.


I always used peppermint tea for my son as soon as I heard the sound of bronchitis in my son's voice. His would get started with cold weather because he also had a heart problem. So I was always fighting it with him. It worked and with a little bit of honey even better.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Well then, are you keeping the house warm enough 24/7, are you using a mister or humidifier, are you soaking him....all those questions we ask about torts w/URIs? Just kidding.
> 
> Respiratory infections in humans can be just as hard to get rid of totally, so he may need extra watching and/or meds. I went thru chronic bronchitis back in my bartending days when they still allowed smoking in bars. I just couldn't shake it until after I quit.


No I think the right humidity is just as important for us as it is for torts. I run 2 in my home. One for Sapphire's room and one for us. I wish I could run one in his bedroom but I'm afraid he'll have an accident with it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> To quote Rhett Butler, 'Frankly my dear, I don't give Edam.



Goooda one Lyn. ??


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 336592



Back at you - Happy Thanksgiving to you, family & friends.


----------



## Ray--Opo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy Thanksgiving to all our US friends.


I hope you have a lovely day with family and or friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all
It's been a lovely sunny day here - very cold but not icy yet.
Lola has stayed in his hide all day, but he's enjoyed room service.
I'm going to have another bonfire of old papers - I have paperless bills/correspondence etc as much as possible now so hopefully by the time I've finished I should only have a few files to store. 
I hope you're all having a good Thanksgiving Day.
See you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

After waiting for the sun to warm things up a bit I decided to go for a few hours of kayaking. Perfectly calm day. Actually spotted a few turtles out basking. 

The Start


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 336592


Back at you from me too.?


----------



## Cathie G

Happy Thanksgiving giving everyone! I've been cooking all day ? no visitors today but I'm sure they'll be coming the next few days and help us eat some of this stuff. I was happy with a quiet day and enjoyed the cooking.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Amazing that these Red-Eared Sliders are still “up” and appreciating a bit of basking.

Way Back on that Log




Turtles Basking


----------



## ArmadilloPup

I hope the US family had a great Turkey Day (and a great regular Thursday elsewhere!). I was foraging greens at below freezing temps and thought I should go say hi to my fellow crazy people ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
The cold northerly winds are really picking up here with the start of Storm Arwen - the worst of it to come tonight. Hopefully it won't cause too much damage and the trees are less vulnerable with most of their leaves gone. 
I hope things are calmer where you are.
I'd better go and try to tempt Lola out so he can have a good soak and some exercise so I'll see you later.
Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> The cold northerly winds are really picking up here with the start of Storm Arwen - the worst of it to come tonight. Hopefully it won't cause too much damage and the trees are less vulnerable with most of their leaves gone.
> I hope things are calmer where you are.
> I'd better go and try to tempt Lola out so he can have a good soak and some exercise so I'll see you later.
> Happy Friday!!!



Yes, stay safe up/over there. I see that a rare “Red Alert” has been issued by the MET Office


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, stay safe up/over there. I see that a rare “Red Alert” has been issued by the MET Office
> View attachment 336659


Yes some parts of the UK will be hit really hard. The winds are supposed to reach just over 50 mph in my area which is bad enough, so I dread to think what it will do further north.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just back from a great walk at a little wildlife refuge right down the road from our house.


----------



## Lyn W

Very windy here right now, and lots of things moving around. I've secured most things outside but my garden is on the south side of my house so quite sheltered from the full strength of the 55 mph winds coming from the north. I just have to hope the roof stays on!
Lola was eventually persuaded to come out today by the smell of cucumber so he had some slivers of it while he was in his soak. I thought his tongue was looking a bit gungy so I'll be keeping an eye on that. 
I'm going to try to get some sleep now, but maybe back later.
Nos Da.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Mine was chaotic, I had 12 family members or step members or just others...I cooked way too much food and this was my apple pie.


My son and his family rescue dachshunds. This is Franklin...he's not yet 3 years old, he was abused and his back got broken and his back legs are paralyzed. He was going to be euthanized, so because he is so young my son took him in. This dog does not know he is handicapped, he wears a diaper and you can pick up his butt using the diaper, and then he runs so damn fast with his front legs I cannot keep up with him. He gets around pretty good. There is something wrong with his voice box so his bark is very strange... He's cute and personable...and I like him. We did have a bit of drama, another of the dogs, Loki, he's a piebald looking thing, and he went in and poked the bear. He probably weighs 8 to 10 pounds, and my Main Coon cat is 30 pounds. Simon was under my bed and Loki decided he hadda go and say hello to Simon, Simon does not like dogs... especially in his house so Simon was all over Loki like a lion on a wildebeest...lol. Simon had the dog by the throat, but he's declawed so he couldn't hold on to him...Simon bites pretty hard but we were all laughing and grabbing at them...this is the kind of family I have...Thanksgiving in my house with 12 people, and my son brings 5 dogs with complete with beds, blankets, CBD calming tincture in case one dog gets anxious. Ha ha it didn't work on me...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Mine was chaotic, I had 12 family members or step members or just others...I cooked way too much food and this was my apple pie.
> View attachment 336706
> 
> My son and his family rescue dachshunds. This is Franklin...he's not yet 3 years old, he was abused and his back got broken and his back legs are paralyzed. He was going to be euthanized, so because he is so young my son took him in. This dog does not know he is handicapped, he wears a diaper and you can pick up his butt using the diaper, and then he runs so damn fast with his front legs I cannot keep up with him. He gets around pretty good. There is something wrong with his voice box so his bark is very strange... He's cute and personable...and I like him. We did have a bit of drama, another of the dogs, Loki, he's a piebald looking thing, and he went in and poked the bear. He probably weighs 8 to 10 pounds, and my Main Coon cat is 30 pounds. Simon was under my bed and Loki decided he hadda go and say hello to Simon, Simon does not like dogs... especially in his house so Simon was all over Loki like a lion on a wildebeest...lol. Simon had the dog by the throat, but he's declawed so he couldn't hold on to him...Simon bites pretty hard but we were all laughing and grabbing at them...this is the kind of family I have...Thanksgiving in my house with 12 people, and my son brings 5 dogs with complete with beds, blankets, CBD calming tincture in case one dog gets anxious. Ha ha it didn't work on me...
> View attachment 336707


I'm glad you had a good Thanksgiving Maggie , sounds like a busy but happy day.
Have they thought of trying wheels for the disabled dog?
Like these https://wheels4dogs.co.uk/


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Thankfully the house and I survived the night but I didn't get much sleep owing to the wind howling down the chimneys. It is still very gusty out there but the strength has dropped to about 49 mph and will continue to drop through the day, so we're over the worst of it.
I won't be going far today but I hope you all have good Saturday.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad you had a good Thanksgiving Maggie , sounds like a busy but happy day.
> Have they thought of trying wheels for the disabled dog?
> Like these https://wheels4dogs.co.uk/


Thanks...they most probably know about this, but just in case I sent him the link...thanks Lyn


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Mine was chaotic, I had 12 family members or step members or just others...I cooked way too much food and this was my apple pie.
> View attachment 336706
> 
> My son and his family rescue dachshunds. This is Franklin...he's not yet 3 years old, he was abused and his back got broken and his back legs are paralyzed. He was going to be euthanized, so because he is so young my son took him in. This dog does not know he is handicapped, he wears a diaper and you can pick up his butt using the diaper, and then he runs so damn fast with his front legs I cannot keep up with him. He gets around pretty good. There is something wrong with his voice box so his bark is very strange... He's cute and personable...and I like him. We did have a bit of drama, another of the dogs, Loki, he's a piebald looking thing, and he went in and poked the bear. He probably weighs 8 to 10 pounds, and my Main Coon cat is 30 pounds. Simon was under my bed and Loki decided he hadda go and say hello to Simon, Simon does not like dogs... especially in his house so Simon was all over Loki like a lion on a wildebeest...lol. Simon had the dog by the throat, but he's declawed so he couldn't hold on to him...Simon bites pretty hard but we were all laughing and grabbing at them...this is the kind of family I have...Thanksgiving in my house with 12 people, and my son brings 5 dogs with complete with beds, blankets, CBD calming tincture in case one dog gets anxious. Ha ha it didn't work on me...
> View attachment 336707


Poor you ? I had a quiet before the storm Thanksgiving ? my times about to come visiting.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pix from our little hike yesterday.


----------



## Cathie G

Hay Ray! Did you happen to see the game? Although, my son and I always root for OHIO, we figured it was about time to let Michigan win ? and they did.?


----------



## Lyn W

It's much quieter here now the wind is down to the low 30s mph so I should be able to get some sleep tonight and it will be an early night for me. I haven't done much today but feel exhausted. 
There's nothing on the tv I want to watch so I may as well take myself off to bed with a good book. 

I'm worried about a little tort in Algiers whose owner can't afford to provide lamps for and it's getting cold there. It's only kept in a small box with a towel! It sounds like a hatchling/baby but I'm wondering if it would be better to let it hibernate for the winter because I can't see it surviving without heat, but I don't know if I should suggest it as I don't know enough about it. ('Greek Tortoise not defecating for 2 weeks' thread) She already had one die of RI and her aunt got her another. So sad . I hope one of the more experienced folk can help.

Anyway, I'll say Nos Da now - enjoy the rest of your Saturday!


----------



## Cathie G

I wish I knew how to start a thread. I want to say I'm not one of the nicest people on TFO because I'm not. And please don't say that to me again. There is so many people here that have taken time out of their busy days to talk to me that know so much more than me. I appreciate everyone of them. I don't know how to start a thread but I guess I need to learn how ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time for another Project Update.. getting ready to turn turn turn.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I wish I knew how to start a thread. I want to say I'm not one of the nicest people on TFO because I'm not. And please don't say that to me again. There is so many people here that have taken time out of their busy days to talk to me that know so much more than me. I appreciate everyone of them. I don't know how to start a thread but I guess I need to learn how ???


I just figured out I started 2 threads in 2018? now I kinda know how and still don't wanna run my mouth.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, it's a Christmas tree stand!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, you remember that gal, Cathie G from the Forum, right? She was just the nicest person!!! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I just figured out I started 2 threads in 2018? now I kinda know how and still don't wanna run my mouth.?


On my laptop there are 2 green tabs in the top right corner of the Forums page one says 'new posts' the other 'post thread' so I guess you'd go for the second.
I know you said not to say it but you are one of the nicest people on the forum, Cathie. You're very caring, kind and patient when you reply to posts - so there!!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, it's a Christmas tree stand!!!


Cathie guessed it .................a bowl to go with his nutcracker.
I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
The winds have dropped considerably thank goodness - and left us with a grey, but dry, day.
I feel a bit sniffly so I may have to postpone my covid jab and hospital appointments - both in the coming week  
I feel fine otherwise so I'll see how I am later, but if it is a cold I don't think the medical staff will appreciate me going to either.
I hope you all have a restful Sunday.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. Mine was chaotic, I had 12 family members or step members or just others...I cooked way too much food and this was my apple pie.
> View attachment 336706
> 
> My son and his family rescue dachshunds. This is Franklin...he's not yet 3 years old, he was abused and his back got broken and his back legs are paralyzed. He was going to be euthanized, so because he is so young my son took him in. This dog does not know he is handicapped, he wears a diaper and you can pick up his butt using the diaper, and then he runs so damn fast with his front legs I cannot keep up with him. He gets around pretty good. There is something wrong with his voice box so his bark is very strange... He's cute and personable...and I like him. We did have a bit of drama, another of the dogs, Loki, he's a piebald looking thing, and he went in and poked the bear. He probably weighs 8 to 10 pounds, and my Main Coon cat is 30 pounds. Simon was under my bed and Loki decided he hadda go and say hello to Simon, Simon does not like dogs... especially in his house so Simon was all over Loki like a lion on a wildebeest...lol. Simon had the dog by the throat, but he's declawed so he couldn't hold on to him...Simon bites pretty hard but we were all laughing and grabbing at them...this is the kind of family I have...Thanksgiving in my house with 12 people, and my son brings 5 dogs with complete with beds, blankets, CBD calming tincture in case one dog gets anxious. Ha ha it didn't work on me...
> View attachment 336707


I almost miss those kinda holiday dinners! Almost ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Cathie guessed it .................a bowl to go with his nutcracker.
> I'm looking forward to seeing it.



Here‘s another update pix - look at that grain in a simple pine 2x4.
Next step is to put it on the lathe & spin away.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> On my laptop there are 2 green tabs in the top right corner of the Forums page one says 'new posts' the other 'post thread' so I guess you'd go for the second.
> I know you said not to say it but you are one of the nicest people on the forum, Cathie. You're very caring, kind and patient when you reply to posts - so there!!


My problem is I want new members to understand that I would prefer them to pay attention to the more experienced members here. I have had 1 tortoise that I do daily and they have had 1000sands. I feel like I am interfering with that. I only answer because I know how much it helped me to have a person answer right away. Their post is hours old and stuff like that. From now on I'm going to make sure I say that some way, like a disclaimer.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here‘s another update pix - look at that grain in a simple pine 2x4.
> Next step is to put it on the lathe & spin away.
> 
> View attachment 336753


I love pine, the smell, and the grain of it. I probably shouldn't but I especially love it when it has the blue streaks through it. I try to preserve that if I manage to find some with it. It's usually what I work with because it's so easy to work with with hand tools.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> My problem is I want new members to understand that I would prefer them to pay attention to the more experienced members here. I have had 1 tortoise that I do daily and they have had 1000sands. I feel like I am interfering with that. I only answer because I know how much it helped me to have a person answer right away. Their post is hours old and stuff like that. From now on I'm going to make sure I say that some way, like a disclaimer.?


@Cathie G , Hey, I'm really nobody here, But for all it's worth, Your alright by/with me?


----------



## Cathie G

Me too and I enjoy being just a little nobody here on TFO. I'm gettin' my ed u ca tion here. The more I get the safer my little tortoise is.?at least I'll know what I'm dealing with if he has a problem.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My problem is I want new members to understand that I would prefer them to pay attention to the more experienced members here. I have had 1 tortoise that I do daily and they have had 1000sands. I feel like I am interfering with that. I only answer because I know how much it helped me to have a person answer right away. Their post is hours old and stuff like that. From now on I'm going to make sure I say that some way, like a disclaimer.?


That's what I do if I'm not entirely sure. Sometimes I just want to reply so they know someone's seen their post and I may post the caresheet they need and tag someone experienced, saying that hopefully someone who knows the answer will be along soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Me too and I enjoy being just a little nobody here on TFO. I'm gettin' my ed u ca tion here. The more I get the safer my little tortoise is.?at least I'll know what I'm dealing with if he has a problem.


Exactly - I learn something new everyday!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Brrr!!! It's cold here tonight - some parts of the UK are supposed to reach down to -10C /14F and many areas in the North are snowed under ?
Thankfully not in my part of Wales.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Brrr!!! It's cold here tonight - some parts of the UK are supposed to reach down to -10C /14F and many areas in the North are snowed under ?
> Thankfully not in my part of Wales.



Yes, ive seen some nice pix of Yorkshire. Snow, sheep, stonewalls, etc. It was close to 60F here today.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, ive seen some nice pix of Yorkshire. Snow, sheep, stonewalls, etc. It was close to 60F here today.


Your temps are up and down like a yo-yo !
I have to be up and out early tomorrow, so I'm glad my Ford has heated front and back windscreens to defrost them. Snow has closed so many roads in England and Scotland today.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Your temps are up and down like a yo-yo !
> I have to be up and out early tomorrow, so I'm glad my Ford has heated front and back windscreens to defrost them. Snow has closed so many roads in England and Scotland today.


Ohio had snow yesterday I think but not very much where I am. It's 39°f here now but by the weekend it's supposed to be winter again. We have a saying here in Ohio.... wait 5 minutes and the weather will change ?? for the next few days it's warm and sunny supposedly ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's what I do if I'm not entirely sure. Sometimes I just want to reply so they know someone's seen their post and I may post the caresheet they need and tag someone experienced, saying that hopefully someone who knows the answer will be along soon.


I wish I knew how to post the care sheets and tag. I would but I'm blessed to be able to somewhat work this phone. I learn just about as much reading through the threads though. I'm really not computer savvy at all. I've learned a bit here on TFO and more than I would have because I wasn't interested until I found this site ??


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I wish I knew how to post the care sheets and tag. I would but I'm blessed to be able to somewhat work this phone. I learn just about as much reading through the threads though. I'm really not computer savvy at all. I've learned a bit here on TFO and more than I would have because I wasn't interested until I found this site ??


Hum, MY phone, is ONLY for calling & Texting, and a lil browsing. I do NOT, do any purchases, or view Financial stuff on my phone. BTW, the screen is just too small to see much detail. I use my laptop for all that stuff, much more secure. I can easily see the whole TFO post, and the keys are so much easier to type on


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I wish I knew how to post the care sheets and tag. I would but I'm blessed to be able to somewhat work this phone. I learn just about as much reading through the threads though. I'm really not computer savvy at all. I've learned a bit here on TFO and more than I would have because I wasn't interested until I found this site ??


I don't know if it's the same on a phone, but on my laptop if I want a caresheet e.g. for the most common UK species I go to.............

the forum page then
Species Specific to find
Mediterranean then
Russian Tortoises 
Tom's caresheet 'The best way to raise any Temperate species' 
click in the address bar to highlight the address link at the very top of the page. 
right click to 'copy' it
go back to post I was reading and 'paste' address in my post.
I haven't found an easier way but then I haven't really looked.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hum, MY phone, is ONLY for calling & Texting, and a lil browsing. I do NOT, do any purchases, or view Financial stuff on my phone. BTW, the screen is just too small to see much detail. I use my laptop for all that stuff, much more secure. I can easily see the whole TFO post, and the keys are so much easier to type on


Where I get tangled up is copy and paste on both. It's way easier on my phone because even though it's small it's for some reason easier to navigate for me then a computer. I actually do use my phone for online orders what few I do mostly. But I don't do any banking online. My credit card company told me I was smart and I told her she was nuts ? some idiot tried to get me to click on an order I didn't do so I called my card company and asked them about it ? whatever... I never answer anything from someone I don't know even on my landline. So far so good.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I don't know if it's the same on a phone, but on my laptop if I want a caresheet e.g. for the most common UK species I go to.............
> 
> the forum page then
> Species Specific to find
> Mediterranean then
> Russian Tortoises
> Tom's caresheet 'The best way to raise any Temperate species'
> click in the address bar to highlight the address link at the very top of the page.
> right click to 'copy' it
> go back to post I was reading and 'paste' address in my post.
> I haven't found an easier way but then I haven't really looked.


I'll look and see if I can. I'm somewhat getting how to go out in the middle of a post and then get back where I left off.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm off to bed now as have an early start tomorrow - I feel fine now so going for jab.
Nos Da for now!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's been quiet in here overnight!
I had my booster first thing and all good so far. I was back home by 9.30 because I missed the long queues.
It's very cold this morning but there wasn't any frost as expected which was a bonus.
I hope everyone has a good Monday. 
November is almost over and less than 4 weeks to Xmas - Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, sunny start to our day here. Hanging about 35F, but no wind. ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

as @Lyn W said "November is almost over and less than 4 weeks to Xmas - Yikes!!!!!"
Yikes is right! Where the heck did the year go?
I retired 3 years ago and keep a running excel spreadsheet of job's/chores scheduled/completed around my lil farm every day. I do, go back and review all I have accomplished, which does help. 
Today is supposed to be sunny and 51°/62° 
But we NEED the Rain, and NON projected for the next week+ ?
I hope everyone has a good week...all my best, to all.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> as @Lyn W said "November is almost over and less than 4 weeks to Xmas - Yikes!!!!!"
> Yikes is right! Where the heck did the year go?
> I retired 3 years ago and keep a running excel spreadsheet of job's/chores scheduled/completed around my lil farm every day. I do, go back and review all I have accomplished, which does help.
> Today is supposed to be sunny and 51°/62°
> But we NEED the Rain, and NON projected for the next week+ ?
> I hope everyone has a good week...all my best, to all.


We've not had a lot of rain in my part of the UK for a few weeks,
Some showers with the high winds on the weekend but nothing much and none in the forecast for us for this week - it will catch up with us soon though I'm sure. I hope you get some much needed rain too.


----------



## Blackdog1714

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hum, MY phone, is ONLY for calling & Texting, and a lil browsing. I do NOT, do any purchases, or view Financial stuff on my phone. BTW, the screen is just too small to see much detail. I use my laptop for all that stuff, much more secure. I can easily see the whole TFO post, and the keys are so much easier to type on


I am not as tech savvy as my brother who works for best buy as a computer tech. I use my 0hone for everything and hardly use my laptop for more than vacation planning and such. Heck my last car I bought was all done on my iPhone


----------



## Cathie G

It's been 41°f here but just felt really cold anyway yet inside the furnace has felt too hot. Not really any wind to speak of. I can not understand why some days in the house 78°f is too hot but other days it feels cold and I need 80+°. I've never been able to make sense of it. It can even be 84°f inside and be perfectly comfortable and other days I would feel like I'm suffocating. It's not the humidity because that could be high or low and I have devices in my house for the front and back yard that tell both for inside and outside. Maybe the dew point.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time for another project progress pix for you guys.

Now you can really start seeing the nice grain in this Pine. Note how the individual boards are still seen there on the right (the future bottom) of this bowl.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all,
I've felt really tired today and slept LOTS!
I think it's one of the side effects of the booster, along with the sore arm.
Thankfully my nephew's dental appointment tomorrow has been cancelled so I don't have to drive him 25 miles early in the morning, 
Lola has been out and about , eaten well and been quite active today which I'm pleased about. He's overdue a poop but he's had a lot of soaks this week and some cucumber so hopefully there's one in the pipeline 
I hope you're all having a good Tuesday and last day of November.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Forgot to mention, we actually had some light snow  flurries this morning. I mean it IS almost December! Most folks probably didnt even see it - but, it happened.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for another project progress pix for you guys.
> 
> Now you can really start seeing the nice grain in this Pine. Note how the individual boards are still seen there on the right (the future bottom) of this bowl.
> View attachment 336826


Wow I love that!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's warmer today and we've had some rain overnight and it's showery today - wasn't in the forecast a few days ago but it's here. It could be worse - could be snow!!!
I feel a lot more energetic today so the booster side effects must be wearing off.
I have a few chores to catch up on after my lazy day yesterday so I'd better get started.
Happy Wednesday and see you later!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes - Happy Wednesday one & all. It’s hovering at the freezing point this morning, but the ?? is up. Possible ?? showers this evening.

Our November was colder & drier than average. I think 3 degrees cooler & less than 1 inch of rain. 

The winds are back tomorrow, gusts up over 50 mph.

Hope everyone & their torts are well.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Forgot to mention, we actually had some light snow  flurries this morning. I mean it IS almost December! Most folks probably didnt even see it - but, it happened.


Saw them- had to wait awhile between each one though!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Forgot to post this the other day, also, I am FREE!
Today I wrote my final exam and I have 3 months off, to Stilbaai and perhaps Ireland! Have a good day all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> View attachment 336912
> 
> Forgot to post this the other day, also, I am FREE!
> Today I wrote my final exam and I have 3 months off, to Stilbaai and perhaps Ireland! Have a good day all!



Enjoy the time off. Don’t forget to drop in & post updates.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> View attachment 336912
> 
> Forgot to post this the other day, also, I am FREE!
> Today I wrote my final exam and I have 3 months off, to Stilbaai and perhaps Ireland! Have a good day all!


Congratulations on the end of your exams - I hope you get good grades for all of them.
I also hope you have some well trained tortoise sitters to look after them while you are away!
Make sure you leave them your forum details in case they need guidance.
We'll look forward to postcards of your travels.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Thanks Lyn! These two torts will be well looked after, I'm in the process of building Zvezda's outdoor enclosure before we leave for Stilbaai, and her nightbox, just have to deal with those blasted tropical fire ants that appeared, but it's going strong. Having a leopard and a hingeback is rather far on both spectrums, but luckily both have "easy" diet needs, like SA leopards eat mainly grass and zombensis, mainly store bought mushrooms, (gross simplification).



I'm just wondering about soaking, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there, has Zola graced you with his presence today? I've heard the weathers been ghastly there, I think torts can sense it. With the recent rains here, both my torts slept in their indoor enclosures, for a few days, and only came out to eat


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks Lyn! These two torts will be well looked after, I'm in the process of building Zvezda's outdoor enclosure before we leave for Stilbaai, and her nightbox, just have to deal with those blasted tropical fire ants that appeared, but it's going strong. Having a leopard and a hingeback is rather far on both spectrums, but luckily both have "easy" diet needs, like SA leopards eat mainly grass and zombensis, mainly store bought mushrooms, (gross simplification).
> View attachment 336926
> View attachment 336927
> 
> I'm just wondering about soaking, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there, has Zola graced you with his presence today? I've heard the weathers been ghastly there, I think torts can sense it. With the recent rains here, both my torts slept in their indoor enclosures, for a few days, and only came out to eat


You're lucky you have someone you trust to care for your torts while you're away - I haven't been away in 7 years except for one night in hospital!
Lola has been out and about again today and had a nice long warm soak. 
The weather has been terrible in some parts of the UK but fortunately we haven't had any snow in my part of Wales - just the gales of the weekend. I call Lola my walking barometer because he certainly reacts to seasonal and weather changes. 
Hope the ants are banished soon - the food grade D/Earth is safe and effective (with UK ants anyway)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Not a bad autumn day here so far.
I had a hospital appointment this morning re knee surgery, so went along expecting/hoping to start the pre assessments for my arthroscopy, only to find that I didn't actually need the appointment because I'd already had a letter, but they thought that rather than cancel it, they'd let me go along anyway ?‍
I didn't have anything else special to do, but I'm no nearer my op and that appointment could have been used for someone else. The mind boggles!
I hope you're all having a good Thursday and see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Not a bad autumn day here so far.
> I had a hospital appointment this morning re knee surgery, so went along expecting/hoping to start the pre assessments for my arthroscopy, only to find that I didn't actually need the appointment because I'd already had a letter, but they thought that rather than cancel it, they'd let me go along anyway ?‍
> I didn't have anything else special to do, but I'm no nearer my op and that appointment could have been used for someone else. The mind boggles!
> I hope you're all having a good Thursday and see you later.



That‘s the medical “system” at work…?‍?‍


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit slow in here, time for another project progress pix…. I know you all just wait for these.

Ok, the bottom is now done, time to flip around & hollow it out. Mr Nutcracker Inspector General seems pleased.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Not a bad autumn day here so far.
> I had a hospital appointment this morning re knee surgery, so went along expecting/hoping to start the pre assessments for my arthroscopy, only to find that I didn't actually need the appointment because I'd already had a letter, but they thought that rather than cancel it, they'd let me go along anyway ?‍
> I didn't have anything else special to do, but I'm no nearer my op and that appointment could have been used for someone else. The mind boggles!
> I hope you're all having a good Thursday and see you later.


Yes that's crazy to drag you out for nothing since a lot of them are using covid not to see a person in a timely manner.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I made a coat hook! ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> That‘s the medical “system” at work…?‍?‍


Sadly, there are very few things in life that run like a well oiled machine.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit slow in here, time for another project progress pix…. I know you all just wait for these.
> 
> Ok, the bottom is now done, time to flip around & hollow it out. Mr Nutcracker Inspector General seems pleased.
> 
> View attachment 336942


Did you plan the grain when you joined the wood? Because it's turning out really neat looking.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Did you plan the grain when you joined the wood? Because it's turning out really neat looking.



Nope, not at all. That’s just the grain of an old 2x4…not much grain showing when I kicked this project off.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nope, not at all. That’s just the grain of an old 2x4…not much grain showing when I kicked this project off.
> 
> View attachment 336960


Well... so far it looks like you did. But I guess that's the beauty of pine. I like the circular on one side and the square on another. Wondering if it'll show on the inside too.


----------



## Maggie3fan

lololololololololololol


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> lololololololololololol
> View attachment 336962


And here I was wondering where are the nuts....


----------



## EllieMay

Cinder is getting in the Christmas Spirit!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 336966
> Cinder is getting in the Christmas Spirit!
> View attachment 336967


Aw'www, isn't that so dang cute. I love seeing others tree's & kids. I have not had a tree in 10 yr's as I have 9 parrot cages and dog,s, geese & ducks, I miss a tree and the smell of fresh pine in the house....ah, memories.. . .


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 336966
> Cinder is getting in the Christmas Spirit!
> View attachment 336967


Beautiful!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> And here I was wondering where are the nuts....


I'm not quite sure how to take that...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 336966
> Cinder is getting in the Christmas Spirit!
> View attachment 336967


That is such a Texas Christmas tree...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> That is such a Texas Christmas tree...


Um. . [email protected], I might be naive, but what makes it a "Texas Christmas tree"


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Um. . [email protected], I might be naive, but what makes it a "Texas Christmas tree"


The deer antlers as decoration...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> The deer antlers as decoration...


Um, ya, Ok, now I see them. .


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
It's a grey showery day here.
I'm waiting in for a parcel to arrive so I'm just pottering around the house. 
Lola has only just surfaced and is tucking in to his brunch before his nice warm soak.
Only 3 weeks to Xmas Eve - in case you need reminding 
I'd better start thinking about it at least.
Hope you all have a lovely Friday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday one and all.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yes, 8am here and chilly out, possibly no sun today, but that doesn't stop chores. 
It's ok, got the wood burner going in the family room, with ALL the fur babies snoozing in the warm room. Have a great day friends!


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Aw'www, isn't that so dang cute. I love seeing others tree's & kids. I have not had a tree in 10 yr's as I have 9 parrot cages and dog,s, geese & ducks, I miss a tree and the smell of fresh pine in the house....ah, memories.. . .


OMG! I seriously thought I was getting to be a 'hoarder' type person with 7 bird cages holding 61 parakeets...2 cats...tortoises, box turtles and one lone Western Painted turtle...lol



I have decided this will be the last year I put up a Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...with 5 bird cages in my living room...


anybody have a cat who drinks outa the toilet like this???


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I seriously thought I was getting to be a 'hoarder' type person with 7 bird cages holding 61 parakeets...2 cats...tortoises, box turtles and one lone Western Painted turtle...lol
> 
> View attachment 336971
> 
> I have decided this will be the last year I put up a Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...with 5 bird cages in my living room...
> View attachment 336972
> 
> anybody have a cat who drinks outa the toilet like this???
> View attachment 336973


Ya, Maggie, as my "Handle" implies, I have a lil farm with a menagerie. 
9 small to LARGE parrots, a Handicapped Pigeon, 2 outside/ inside ducks, 3 outside ducks, 2 outside/ inside Geese, 13 chickens, a salt water aquarium, outside fish pond, thentheres the 5 dogs, and My Seymour (leopard) and Bump (Gulf coast Boxie ?)


----------



## TheLastGreen

I have a great dane that does that @maggie3fan ...


(She also poops more than a sulcata, so she wins that division too)


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> I have a great dane that does that @maggie3fan ...
> View attachment 336974
> 
> (She also poops more than a sulcata, so she wins that division too)


Ah, looks like she's in heaven . . dead to the world.....


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ah, looks like she's in heaven . . dead to the world.....





MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, Maggie, as my "Handle" implies, I have a lil farm with a menagerie.
> 9 small to LARGE parrots, a Handicapped Pigeon, 2 outside/ inside ducks, 3 outside ducks, 2 outside/ inside Geese, 13 chickens, a salt water aquarium, outside fish pond, thentheres the 5 dogs, and My Seymour (leopard) and Bump (Gulf coast Boxie ?)


In freakin El Sobrante??? My family moved from San Francisco to Oakland when I was a kid. I lived all around there San Pablo, Pinole, Richmond...but now at least this "menagerie" girl lives in a rural area...lol


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> In freakin El Sobrante??? My family moved from San Francisco to Oakland when I was a kid. I lived all around there San Pablo, Pinole, Richmond...but now at least this "menagerie" girl lives in a rural area...lol


My lil slice of heaven. 
Close enough to throw a rock and hit the next city, but rural enough that I don't have sidewalks....AND . . a beautiful view of Mt. Tamalpias when the sun set's behind it....Never new it was such a gem when I bought it years and years ago.


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> I have a great dane that does that @maggie3fan ...
> View attachment 336974
> 
> (She also poops more than a sulcata, so she wins that division too)


That's just a puppy!?? A tuxedo Dane...my tuxedo cat...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> That's just a puppy!?? A tuxedo Dane...my tuxedo cat...
> View attachment 336978


Another VERY content fur baby......


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> My lil slice of heaven.
> Close enough to throw a rock and hit the next city, but rural enough that I don't have sidewalks....AND . . a beautiful view of Mt. Tamalpias when the sun set's behind it....Never new it was such a gem when I bought it years and years ago.


That sounds really nice...I didn't realize there was a spot like that...that's how I feel about my place in Oregon...I love my yards, pens. house. town and even the weather...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ya, sound's like we BOTH lucked out . . 
Well, time to take a break, & start House work for the morning....


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> That's just a puppy!??


She's about 7 months old, and even though she is female, she was the largest of her litter, they stop growing when they're two...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> She's about 7 months old, and even though she is female, she was the largest of her litter, they stop growing when they're two





TheLastGreen said:


> She's about 7 months old, and even though she is female, she was the largest of her litter, they stop growing when they're two...
> View attachment 336979
> View attachment 336980
> View attachment 336981
> View attachment 336982


So cute, and beautiful markings! The white chest. . .


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> That is such a Texas Christmas tree...


That is not my tree, it’s my Sisters..

I had to solicit a little help from big brother and son to decorate my tree..
THIS is a Texas tree….


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> The deer antlers as decoration...


It’s an Arkansas tree ?. Also, I dont decorate that prettily !


----------



## EllieMay

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, Maggie, as my "Handle" implies, I have a lil farm with a menagerie.
> 9 small to LARGE parrots, a Handicapped Pigeon, 2 outside/ inside ducks, 3 outside ducks, 2 outside/ inside Geese, 13 chickens, a salt water aquarium, outside fish pond, thentheres the 5 dogs, and My Seymour (leopard) and Bump (Gulf coast Boxie ?)


MY KIND OF PERSON!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I seriously thought I was getting to be a 'hoarder' type person with 7 bird cages holding 61 parakeets...2 cats...tortoises, box turtles and one lone Western Painted turtle...lol
> 
> View attachment 336971
> 
> I have decided this will be the last year I put up a Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...with 5 bird cages in my living room...
> View attachment 336972
> 
> anybody have a cat who drinks outa the toilet like this???
> View attachment 336973


I love all the 3ʻs on your tree!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 336966
> Cinder is getting in the Christmas Spirit!
> View attachment 336967


I was wondering about our little princess Cinder and you were today and up you pop. ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I love all the 3ʻs on your tree!


That's my "Dale Earnhardt" Christmas tree...he was a NASCAR driver who I fell in love with in 1985, he spent most Sundays in my living room until he was killed in 2001. He drove the #3 Monte Carlo for Richard Childress Racing...he was a 7 time series champion tying that record with Richard Petty...he was called The Man In Black or mostly...The Intimadator. He had a competition with Jeff Gordon, an excellent driver in his own right...and in a TV interview he was asked about an event with Jeff Gordon on the track...and DE says "he wrecked me, so I wrecked him back" Succinct and simple.


And not only did he have superior driving skills...he was fine...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> That's my "Dale Earnhardt" Christmas tree...he was a NASCAR driver who I fell in love with in 1985, he spent most Sundays in my living room until he was killed in 2001. He drove the #3 Monte Carlo for Richard Childress Racing...he was a 7 time series champion tying that record with Richard Petty...he was called The Man In Black or mostly...The Intimadator. He had a competition with Jeff Gordon, an excellent driver in his own right...and in a TV interview he was asked about an event with Jeff Gordon on the track...and DE says "he wrecked me, so I wrecked him back" Succinct and simple.
> 
> View attachment 336989
> 
> And not only did he have superior driving skills...he was fine


Yup, I wish Dale Jr. was half as good as his daddy. I wish Kyle Busch would retire


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yup, I wish Dale Jr. was half as good as his daddy. I wish Kyle Busch would retire


Oh...I misunderstood you...I just gave you my...you don't know squat about what I'm saying do ya lecture!!! AND...I'll confess...I was very surprised you didn't know as you are to cool not to...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yup, I wish Dale Jr. was half as good as his daddy. I wish Kyle Busch would retire


OMG! I thought I was the only woman who thought that! I, from the beginning I said he was just riding on his daddy's coat tails...everybody liked him because of Dale...I do enjoy his podcast and if you haven't watched it you should he tells great stories, he really has a good sense of humor


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Oh...I misunderstood you...I just gave you my...you don't know squat about what I'm saying do ya lecture!!! AND...I'll confess...I was very surprised you didn't know as you are to cool not to...


and I LOVE your Dale Earnhardt bank!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> MY KIND OF PERSON!


?


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I seriously thought I was getting to be a 'hoarder' type person with 7 bird cages holding 61 parakeets...2 cats...tortoises, box turtles and one lone Western Painted turtle...lol
> 
> View attachment 336971
> 
> I have decided this will be the last year I put up a Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...with 5 bird cages in my living room...
> View attachment 336972
> 
> anybody have a cat who drinks outa the toilet like this???
> View attachment 336973


Poor cat. You do realize you can put a bowl of water down by his food bowl, right? And can you use your front door without knocking balls off the tree?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I seriously thought I was getting to be a 'hoarder' type person with 7 bird cages holding 61 parakeets...2 cats...tortoises, box turtles and one lone Western Painted turtle...lol
> 
> View attachment 336971
> 
> I have decided this will be the last year I put up a Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...with 5 bird cages in my living room...
> View attachment 336972
> 
> anybody have a cat who drinks outa the toilet like this???
> View attachment 336973


Dilly would play in it first then get a drink so NO ??!! The bathroom door is shut all the time and besides that I have a house bunny. She likes to lay down behind, all snuggly and all, the comode....ewww yuck. And sneaks in any chance she gets.???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Poor cat. You do realize you can put a bowl of water down by his food bowl, right? And can you use your front door without knocking balls off the tree?


I don't use the front door because the railing and stairs are rotten and dangerous. Simon won't or doesn't like to drink from a dish...he wants the toilet...and if I'm in there he will put his paws on the rim and meow at me...lots...so I flush it and he reaches in and plays first, or maybe he's washing his paws first...


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK...I finally know you guys don't really read my stuff...61 parakeets?? Really? typo 16


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> OK...I finally know you guys don't really read my stuff...61 parakeets?? Really? typo 16


I did read it but no one would put it past you doing that ? so why would we suspect spell check??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> OK...I finally know you guys don't really read my stuff...61 parakeets?? Really? typo 16


You have so many animals that 61 parakeets didnʻt seem impossible


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice calm sunset. Burning Bush still glowing.


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> The deer antlers as decoration...



Also, no beans


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> OK...I finally know you guys don't really read my stuff...61 parakeets?? Really? typo 16


I did wonder how you'd fit 61 into 7 cages ?- a bit of a squash
but guessed it was a typo.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> It’s an Arkansas tree ?. Also, I dont decorate that prettily !


I think you've done a pretty good job of it!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> OK...I finally know you guys don't really read my stuff...61 parakeets?? Really? typo 16


Hey, hey, hey with 5 cages, 61 keets is Not unreaonable depending on the cage sizes.
I have a 6'x6'x3' cage for my 2 macaws. so, fitting in 20 keet's would be NO prob.
Now, 61 keet's is a lot of poop and cage liner replacements.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I seriously thought I was getting to be a 'hoarder' type person with 7 bird cages holding 61 parakeets...2 cats...tortoises, box turtles and one lone Western Painted turtle...lol
> 
> View attachment 336971
> 
> I have decided this will be the last year I put up a Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...with 5 bird cages in my living room...
> View attachment 336972
> 
> anybody have a cat who drinks outa the toilet like this???
> View attachment 336973


Yes, it's why you put the lid down. Buster's been caught but not photoed doing same as Simon. He's so lazy that he would jump in the tub to get the drips from the leaky faucet in the tub rather than go downstairs to drink out of his water bowl in the old house. Imagine pulling the shower curtain to step into the tub & there's this big fat hairy thing in there & he's not your husband. Whoa, Nelly!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hey, hey, hey with 5 cages, 61 keets is Not unreaonable depending on the cage sizes.
> I have a 6'x6'x3' cage for my 2 macaws. so, fitting in 20 keet's would be NO prob.
> Now, 61 keet's is a lot of poop and cage liner replacements.


I really want an Umbrella Cockatoo...and there's several up for adoption here. But have I never owned a big bird like that and that's one criteria the adoption place has...and they probably need more care than I want or have time for...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all. Warming trend for a few days - I’m going to get out on the water for some December kayaking. This will be 24 months now that Ive been out at least once per monty. The Winter months make it tricky….snow, ice & wind aren’t conducive to wet water sports.

Lets see what’s inside these Pine Boards


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's bright and sunny but with a strong cold wind today.
I'm still waiting for a parcel that didn't show up yesterday, so I'll be stuck at home until that arrives.
I hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice calm sunset. Burning Bush still glowing.
> 
> View attachment 336994


Beautiful picture, looks really tranquil.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> I really want an Umbrella Cockatoo...and there's several up for adoption here. But have I never owned a big bird like that and that's one criteria the adoption place has...and they probably need more care than I want or have time for...


Umbrella Too's are beautiful birds, There's an adoption organization here in SF (Mickaboo) that will NOT adopt out any birds to households that have cats. I have a friend that is a cat lady, and they gave her a big thumbs down.
One thing about the Too's, is they can be SCREAMER'S, to the point of ear piercing. I have a Triton, and If I get a Call, He knows it and starts his screaming......


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all. Warming trend for a few days - I’m going to get out on the water for some December kayaking. This will be 24 months now that Ive been out at least once per monty. The Winter months make it tricky….snow, ice & wind aren’t conducive to wet water sports.
> 
> Lets see what’s inside these Pine Boards
> View attachment 337008


Wow, your bowl is coming along nicely, should be a beautiful grain pattern when done.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Umbrella Too's are beautiful birds, There's an adoption organization here in SF (Mickaboo) that will NOT adopt out any birds to households that have cats. I have a friend that is a cat lady, and they gave her a big thumbs down.
> One thing about the Too's, is they can be SCREAMER'S, to the point of ear piercing. I have a Triton, and If I get a Call, He knows it and starts his screaming......


I was thinking that bird was the same type a pet shop here had ? man could that bird make some noise. He actually fell in love with one of the employees and was always yelling for him. You could hear that lovely bird outside ???


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> OK...I finally know you guys don't really read my stuff...61 parakeets?? Really? typo 16


Well, I read it, but couldn't imagine you had that many birds. I thought you had been taking the babies to the pet store. I thought - WHEW! No wonder I can' t hear her when we're on the phone!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wow - just back from a great day on the water. Hard to believe this is early December.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Beautiful picture, looks really tranquil.


Yes, our burning bushes are really looking great this year. Some early frosts gave them their chill & now looking nice. I found two more baby burning bushes this afternoon raking, so I’ll get those transplanted tomorrow. ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Umbrella Too's are beautiful birds, There's an adoption organization here in SF (Mickaboo) that will NOT adopt out any birds to households that have cats. I have a friend that is a cat lady, and they gave her a big thumbs down.
> One thing about the Too's, is they can be SCREAMER'S, to the point of ear piercing. I have a Triton, and If I get a Call, He knows it and starts his screaming......


On their web site they say you have to have experience with big birds and they do a home check...L don't have any experience w/bigger than parakeets...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Yes, it's why you put the lid down. Buster's been caught but not photoed doing same as Simon. He's so lazy that he would jump in the tub to get the drips from the leaky faucet in the tub rather than go downstairs to drink out of his water bowl in the old house. Imagine pulling the shower curtain to step into the tub & there's this big fat hairy thing in there & he's not your husband. Whoa, Nelly!!


He looks embarrassed...because of his tail? Is that a potty cut?
Simon just this morning went running thru the living room like his butt was on fire and I thought he looked odd...when he came running back thru I saw one big turd and a string then the second turd half that size and the string went into his anus and they were just hanging and swinging around scaring him so he was freaking out. It wasn't string, it was Christmas tree tinsel. I had some on a wreath, up high but he loves string of any type and he got him some tinsel. But he was so freaked he wouldn't let me near him...so I got some what Y calls kitty crack and shook the box, and he came running (remember he weighs 30 lbs and is ALWAYS hungry) so while he was eating the few treats I gently pulled the tinsel out of his body...egad
Smokey


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally. After many years of submitting photos to a regional kayaking company for their annual “Calendar Competition,” one of my snaps was selected. ? 

So, this photo’s a “winner”….


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I was thinking that bird was the same type a pet shop here had ? man could that bird make some noise. He actually fell in love with one of the employees and was always yelling for him. You could hear that lovely bird outside ???


Oh, yes. . .My Calico Macaw, Andrè, (Green-winged Macaw x Military Macaw) will call Ma, Ma'aa, Ma'aaa in the evening. I reply WHAT!, What!, What'tttt!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> He looks embarrassed...because of his tail? Is that a potty cut?
> Simon just this morning went running thru the living room like his butt was on fire and I thought he looked odd...when he came running back thru I saw one big turd and a string then the second turd half that size and the string went into his anus and they were just hanging and swinging around scaring him so he was freaking out. It wasn't string, it was Christmas tree tinsel. I had some on a wreath, up high but he loves string of any type and he got him some tinsel. But he was so freaked he wouldn't let me near him...so I got some what Y calls kitty crack and shook the box, and he came running (remember he weighs 30 lbs and is ALWAYS hungry) so while he was eating the few treats I gently pulled the tinsel out of his body...egad
> Smokey
> View attachment 337031


Silly cat!
I've heard that eating giving Xmas decorations can give you a bad throat - tinsellitis


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all another bright sunny windy day. 
Not sure if it's worth sweeping leaves today, I think I'll wait until they've all fallen. 
Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday all. Another bright, sunny start to our day here. We’ve had a string of pretty nice Autumnal weather. Cool to frosty nights & mornings followed by bright sunshiny days. Hard to complain.

Lots on the agenda today in the garden, garage & basement.

Ill leave you with another shot from yesterday’s paddle. Look closely in here for the hidden Blue Heron.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally. After many years of submitting photos to a regional kayaking company for their annual “Calendar Competition,” one of my snaps was selected. ?
> 
> So, this photo’s a “winner”….
> 
> View attachment 337033


Wow, what a great picture. Lot of depth, lot of character, and the lighting, with the shine off of the boat is wonderful. Good Job!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday all. Another bright, sunny start to our day here. We’ve had a string of pretty nice Autumnal weather. Cool to frosty nights & mornings followed by bright sunshiny days. Hard to complain.
> 
> Lots on the agenda today in the garden, garage & basement.
> 
> Ill leave you with another shot from yesterday’s paddle. Look closely in here for the hidden Blue Heron.
> 
> View attachment 337052


I would have missed it if you hadn't of pointed it out...great shot!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> I would have missed it if you hadn't of pointed it out...great shot!



Here he is. I took the first photo above & hadn‘t realized it was there on the shoreline.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally. After many years of submitting photos to a regional kayaking company for their annual “Calendar Competition,” one of my snaps was selected. ?
> 
> So, this photo’s a “winner”….
> 
> View attachment 337033


Good for you. Your photos should have one something long ago.? That one's interesting and good.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Good for you. Your photos should have one something long ago.? That one's interesting and good.


That was supposed to be WON as in winner ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> That is not my tree, it’s my Sisters..
> 
> I had to solicit a little help from big brother and son to decorate my tree..
> THIS is a Texas tree….
> View attachment 336987
> View attachment 336988


Oh well hell...that's waaay different then deer bones, altho I really like the looks of the antlers....damn...20 ft tall?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You have so many animals that 61 parakeets didnʻt seem impossible


lolololololol I know it huh!


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> lolololololol I know it huh!


----------



## Maro2Bear

I guess it’s time for another bowl update….


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> I guess it’s time for another bowl update….
> 
> View attachment 337080


So, @Maro2Bear, how long did it take to get to this point? Hogging out the center probably goes relatively quick, but getting the fine turning takes longer?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Christmas time at the Decker house. Rose did a wonderful job again this year. ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas time at the Decker house. Rose did a wonderful job again this year. ?
> View attachment 337083
> View attachment 337084
> 
> View attachment 337085
> View attachment 337086
> View attachment 337088


WOW Ray ??, you folks did an Awesome Job! Looks beautiful??


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas time at the Decker house. Rose did a wonderful job again this year. ?
> View attachment 337083
> View attachment 337084
> 
> View attachment 337085
> View attachment 337086
> View attachment 337088


Lovely professional job again!!
Well done Rose!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a soggy start to the week here with Storm Barra heading our way tomorrow, so more 40+mph winds to batter us.
I have more supplies for Lola on the way today, so more waiting around. I wish he could sign for his own parcels!!
Anyway better go and make myself useful.
Have a good Monday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, @Maro2Bear, how long did it take to get to this point? Hogging out the center probably goes relatively quick, but getting the fine turning takes longer?



Not too long really. I work on projects like this in between doing many other things & if it’s nasty rainy or too cold to be outside gardening or kayaking or shopping. There’s never a rush to finish.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas time at the Decker house. Rose did a wonderful job again this year. ?
> View attachment 337083
> View attachment 337084
> 
> View attachment 337085
> View attachment 337086
> View attachment 337088



Looking great Ray! Now you have a few weeks to sit back & enjoy the atmosphere. ??


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good day to you all, have a good Monday!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Good day to you all, have a good Monday!
> View attachment 337095


Either that is a BIG yawn, or I'm looking for a finger!
Reminds me of my Late Gigantor who passed away last year bout this time, He would stick his head up and that lil tongue would be twitching just trying to get close to a finger. And Dang they bite hard!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Christmas time at the Decker house. Rose did a wonderful job again this year. ?
> View attachment 337083
> View attachment 337084
> 
> View attachment 337085
> View attachment 337086
> View attachment 337088


AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> AWESOME!!!


Thanks it is all Rose's doing. She went with pink's, purple and lavender colors on the Christmas tree this year. We are accumulating lots of Christmas decorations. Hopefully she will run out of color schemes. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks it is all Rose's doing. She went with pink's, purple and lavender colors on the Christmas tree this year. We are accumulating lots of Christmas decorations. Hopefully she will run out of color schemes. ?


My bet is she won't ??


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good night all, hope your day was good, now I'll make like a tort and sleep tight!


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Either that is a BIG yawn, or I'm looking for a finger!
> Reminds me of my Late Gigantor who passed away last year bout this time, He would stick his head up and that lil tongue would be twitching just trying to get close to a finger. And Dang they bite hard!


Opo has bit me twice when I was hand feeding cactus. Drew blood once. Ouch it hurts.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo has bit me twice when I was hand feeding cactus. Drew blood once. Ouch it hurts.


The two of you are lucky. You can blame it on food. When Sapphire tried to chomp on me it was me he was after. No food involved.?He wasn't even mad or being stressed. I was just sitting on the ground with him. I was watching his every move though and moved my leg just as he was about to strike. I do have chicken legs like my old boss used to say but Sapphire's a vegan. I've never figured that one out unless he likes my herbal cosmetic scents ?


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> View attachment 337109
> 
> Good night all, hope your day was good, now I'll make like a tort and sleep tight!
> View attachment 337110


Have a good night's sleep so you can send us some cute and lovely pictures again tomorrow. I really enjoy them.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> WOW Ray ??, you folks did an Awesome Job! Looks beautiful??


The years before we didn't have lights on the roof line. Rose found these clips that you attach to a extension pole attach the clip to the light. Then the clip either slides under the shingle or clips to the gutter. No ladder or getting on the roof. ?


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> View attachment 337109
> 
> Good night all, hope your day was good, now I'll make like a tort and sleep tight!
> View attachment 337110


Heads under wings
Beaks under blankets 
Goodnight!!


----------



## Lyn W

I think all my parcels have arrived now.
Lola's massive opuntia pad came today - bigger than him - so he has really enjoyed some slices of that while he was in his long soak. 
I'm off to bed for an early night now so I'll bod you all Nos Da and see you tomorrow.
Take care


----------



## Ray--Opo

Got a good deal at Lowe's today. Went there to get the PVC expanded board for Opo's new night box. I couldn't locate but in the window section. There were two 4'×8' 1/2" PVC board on a cart. Asked the salesmen where to locate. He said we don't sell the 4'x8' sheets here. Someone returned to that store and he doesn't have anywhere to put it. He asked if I wanted, he would give me a good price. One sheet was 75.00,so he gave both of them for 75 .00. I said I would be back with a truck to pick up. He asked what size cuts I want, he will do it. I asked you guys wont cut nothing but wood. He said I don't care,,I will cut it. So even though the night box will be a little pricey. I got a break on some of it.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Heads under wings
> Beaks under blankets
> Goodnight!!



You better batten the hatches down double tonight…

 Concern tomorrow not just for severe wind but also significant wave heights with hurricane-force winds whipping up a 30 to 40 foot swell towards south and west Ireland and later south-west England.

Wave overtopping and coastal flooding at high tide seems likely. #StormBarra


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Got a good deal at Lowe's today. Went there to get the PVC expanded board for Opo's new night box. I couldn't locate but in the window section. There were two 4'×8' 1/2" PVC board on a cart. Asked the salesmen where to locate. He said we don't sell the 4'x8' sheets here. Someone returned to that store and he doesn't have anywhere to put it. He asked if I wanted, he would give me a good price. One sheet was 75.00,so he gave both of them for 75 .00. I said I would be back with a truck to pick up. He asked what size cuts I want, he will do it. I asked you guys wont cut nothing but wood. He said I don't care,,I will cut it. So even though the night box will be a little pricey. I got a break on some of it.?



Always nice when a salesperson goes above & beyond. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The years before we didn't have lights on the roof line. Rose found these clips that you attach to a extension pole attach the clip to the light. Then the clip either slides under the shingle or clips to the gutter. No ladder or getting on the roof. ?


I have to say my favorite is Santa lounging on his candy cane pool tube in his green suit and sandels. It just goes to show you in some parts of the planet warm weather is better than hot chocolate and cookies... while delivering all those presents ??️?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Always nice when a salesperson goes above & beyond. ??


The other Lowe's is a bigger store, so they carry more. I will be able to get the rest of the material there. I am glad I stopped at the smaller store today.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The other Lowe's is a bigger store, so they carry more. I will be able to get the rest of the material there. I am glad I stopped at the smaller store today.


Lowe's has done that kinda stuff for me also. They actually gave me some of exactly what I needed. It was the thin almost plywood like finished sheets that are under tiles when they are shipped in. I went there to spend some money but got it for free. They say they charge for every cut also but have never charged me and I would willingly pay it for the work it saves me. Even the charge for cutting wood isn't that high in the first place.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Lowe's has done that kinda stuff for me also. They actually gave me some of exactly what I needed. It was the thin almost plywood like finished sheets that are under tiles when they are shipped in. I went there to spend some money but got it for free. They say they charge for every cut also but have never charged me and I would willingly pay it for the work it saves me. Even the charge for cutting wood isn't that high in the first place.


I think when they cut a 4'×8' piece of plywood. It is 1 dollar a cut. But it has been years since they charged me. Maybe they quit charging.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think when they cut a 4'×8' piece of plywood. It is 1 dollar a cut. But it has been years since they charged me. Maybe they quit charging.


Maybe they just like us ? supposedly my Lowe's won't cut plywood. I'll have to press my luck once ?


----------



## Cathie G

This morning at 5am it was 61°f. I even had to crack a window to breathe. Now at 7:30pm it's 29°f. The wind has been blowing all day which I hate. Of course with my luck, Joe has an eye doctor appointment tomorrow. So I'll have to get out on the coldest day of the year so far. Maybe we'll have snow also but we'll see. In Ohio just wait 5 minutes and the weather may change for the better.?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good morning, may your day be as relaxing as Zvezda found her soak (she fell asleep, nice to be a tort isn't it!)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales.
Storm Barra's winds are really picking up but looks like the strongest will arrive in the early hours of the tomorrow morning. They always seem worse at night! 
I have to go to the shop for Lola's supplies but I'd much rather stay indoors in this weather. 
Have a good Tuesday !


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> The two of you are lucky. You can blame it on food. When Sapphire tried to chomp on me it was me he was after. No food involved.?He wasn't even mad or being stressed. I was just sitting on the ground with him. I was watching his every move though and moved my leg just as he was about to strike. I do have chicken legs like my old boss used to say but Sapphire's a vegan. I've never figured that one out unless he likes my herbal cosmetic scents ?


Oh, it wasn't food he was going for, Gigantor was a vegan too, but if I was doing ANYTHING to his pen, he would come "running" (I use the term lightly??) with his head UP, mouth open and that lil tongue twitching. . . he was a Lil Bugger! Miss him, even the mouth.?


----------



## TheLastGreen

My tort hasn't developed this "carnivorous" habit luckily???, but he looks funny at me sometimes...


----------



## TheLastGreen

MenagerieGrl said:


> he was a Lil Bugger! Miss him, even the mouth.?


(Also, I'm sorry for your loss, I'm sure the bugger is looking down, smiling, _perhaps he would like to bite you again_, but still smiling?)


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, it wasn't food he was going for, Gigantor was a vegan too, but if I was doing ANYTHING to his pen, he would come "running" (I use the term lightly??) with his head UP, mouth open and that lil tongue twitching. . . he was a Lil Bugger! Miss him, even the mouth.?


Well then you should've stopped messing around with his pen ???? my house bunny can be just about as bad. Sapphire isn't too keen on that either and checks every change. You could try waiting till they're not looking since they can't hear. The problem with deaf critters though is they have eyes in the back of their heads ? sorry you had to lose him. They are a real joy in your life. Almost like losing a child. I don't know if it's because they live so long or because they crawl like a baby. Therefore kinda helpless. I've never figured out why I have such a deep love for tortoises but I do.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, it wasn't food he was going for, Gigantor was a vegan too, but if I was doing ANYTHING to his pen, he would come "running" (I use the term lightly??) with his head UP, mouth open and that lil tongue twitching. . . he was a Lil Bugger! Miss him, even the mouth.?


Lola charges across to me if I am in his room and then tries to barge me out of it!
Visitors definitely not welcome unless bearing gifts of food!
Lola only goes for my fingers if he can sell food on them, I've had a few near missed while feeding him slithers of opuntia.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> My tort hasn't developed this "carnivorous" habit luckily???, but he looks funny at me sometimes...
> View attachment 337126


Well...he does look like he's saying "and What are you up to?"?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola charges across to me if I am in his room and then tries to barge me out of it!
> Visitors definitely not welcome unless bearing gifts of food!
> Lola only goes for my fingers if he can sell food on them, I've had a few near missed while feeding him slithers of opuntia.


Tom must be right about us all. We have this love for an animal that only likes us because we come bearing gifts yet they give us something that no other animal can. I've yet to put my finger on why. ?


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> Tom must be right about us all. We have this love for an animal that only likes us because we come bearing gifts yet they give us something that no other animal can. I've yet to put my finger on why. ?


Zola will come running towards me when I go into his conservatory - even leaving his food, if he was eating - and he just seems to want my company - except times when he gets over-romantic with my shoes . When that happens, I generally move away quickly !


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> Zola will come running towards me when I go into his conservatory - even leaving his food, if he was eating - and he just seems to want my company - except times when he gets over-romantic with my shoes . When that happens, I generally move away quickly !


If Sapphire waltzed over to my feet ? it meant he wants to go outside to play. He would place his little paw on my foot and look me in the eye and I knew exactly what he was saying. Before I learned better, I would let him run around my living room and kitchen. I would take him out for a bit and we'd go round and round in and out all evening. I became afraid for his safety and stopped all that. But we still have our signals. Now he just tries to stand up as tall as he can for me to carry him outside to his enclosure. I still think he tried to bite me because of the scent of my herbal shower gels. I've always loved animals but I trust them to be the animal that they are.?


----------



## Lyn W

Storm Barra is certainly making its presence felt - sounds like sleet lashing the windows at the moment with 40+ mph winds.
I'm taking myself off to bed to grab what sleep I can before the even stronger winds arrive.
So Nos Da for now - enjoy the rest of your Tuesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

*A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*

Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!

Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after. 
 Out patient hip replacement surgery. 

We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.

?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.

Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Storm Barra is certainly making its presence felt - sounds like sleet lashing the windows at the moment with 40+ mph winds.
> I'm taking myself off to bed to grab what sleep I can before the even stronger winds arrive.
> So Nos Da for now - enjoy the rest of your Tuesday!


Nos da to you and I'm hoping the winds take a break for you for a good nights sleep. It'd be easier to deal with tomorrow. Like Charlotte said in Gone With The Wind.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> *A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*
> 
> Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!
> 
> Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after.
> Out patient hip replacement surgery.
> 
> We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.
> 
> ?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.
> 
> Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


Aw man. ..??????? for you also. Sorry you had to go through all that pain before they would do that hip replacement. I'm sure I don't have to give you the advice to don't stop moving. That's not you and you'll do great I'm sure.??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Aw man. ..??????? for you also. Sorry you had to go through all that pain before they would do that hip replacement. I'm sure I don't have to give you the advice to don't stop moving. That's not you and you'll do great I'm sure.??



Thanks Cathie. Yes keep moving, walking and stairs. It’s all feeling so much better - no bone pain now, just surgical wound pain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> *A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*
> 
> Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!
> 
> Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after.
> Out patient hip replacement surgery.
> 
> We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.
> 
> ?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.
> 
> Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


Yeah, if I'm remembering correctly it's micro surgery now. Hopefully you'll have a painless recovery!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks Cathie. Yes keep moving, walking and stairs. It’s all feeling so much better - no bone pain now, just surgical wound pain.


Yes and it'll get better quickly. You amaze me. Your activity level especially. I would never have thought you were going through all that. I can't wait to see what you do next with none of that pain.? but also follow doctors orders and I know that's going to be hard when you feel so good. I'm sure they've given you some restrictions for a bit. Take the time to heal! Slow and steady like a tortoise ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Yes and it'll get better quickly. You amaze me. Your activity level especially. I would never have thought you were going through all that. I can't wait to see what you do next with none of that pain.? but also follow doctors orders and I know that's going to be hard when you feel so good. I'm sure they've given you some restrictions for a bit. Take the time to heal! Slow and steady like a tortoise ?


What she said.... i'm overwhelmed that you're in & out that fast!! Just wow!! May your healing be short & sweet!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, if I'm remembering correctly it's micro surgery now. Hopefully you'll have a painless recovery!



Not quite micro, they still have to cut you open, saw the bone off and fit, insert & cement new pieces into place - then staple you back up. All done on the side, so no cutting through major muscles. In the old days, they cut away a lot of muscles, ligaments & tendons, so recovery was a lot longer. Hospital stays upwards of a week. 

Nice to be on the mend. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> What she said.... i'm overwhelmed that you're in & out that fast!! Just wow!! May your healing be short & sweet!!



Thanks bunches. This practice started ”out patient” hip replacement surgeries about 2 years ago. The onset of COVID made them streamline procedures, and use pain killers that are specific not general. Recovery is much faster. My PT is to walk walk walk.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Storm Barra is certainly making its presence felt - sounds like sleet lashing the windows at the moment with 40+ mph winds.
> I'm taking myself off to bed to grab what sleep I can before the even stronger winds arrive.
> So Nos Da for now - enjoy the rest of your Tuesday!


Good luck weathering the storm!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> *A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*
> 
> Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!
> 
> Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after.
> Out patient hip replacement surgery.
> 
> We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.
> 
> ?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.
> 
> Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


Wow take care of yourself and do what the doctors order.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> *A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*
> 
> Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!
> 
> Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after.
> Out patient hip replacement surgery.
> 
> We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.
> 
> ?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.
> 
> Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


Hoping for a quick recovery....?

Wait, what? Soba?!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hoping for a quick recovery....?
> 
> Wait, what? Soba?!


Yea what in the world is a soba noodle ?? maybe I'd like to try some.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Japanese noodles, made of buckwheat. I am surprised to see that we have discussed various types of Filipino food, and now Japanese food on a tortoise forum!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Japanese noodles, made of buckwheat. I am surprised to see that we have discussed various types of Filipino food, and now Japanese food on a tortoise forum!


Yea ? I just found a recipe channel on that very subject and it all sounds delicious to me ??


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Well then you should've stopped messing around with his pen ???? my house bunny can be just about as bad. Sapphire isn't too keen on that either and checks every change. You could try waiting till they're not looking since they can't hear. The problem with deaf critters though is they have eyes in the back of their heads ? sorry you had to lose him. They are a real joy in your life. Almost like losing a child. I don't know if it's because they live so long or because they crawl like a baby. Therefore kinda helpless. I've never figured out why I have such a deep love for tortoises but I do.


Dang @Cathie G, yore gonna make me cry. . yes, aren't they amazingly endearing


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes - Soba Noodles are traditionally 100% buckwheat and reportedly better than traditional spaghetti type noodles based on wheat.

 … it’s worth noting that the protein quality of buckwheat used to make soba noodles is higher than for wheat, meaning that your body can use buckwheat protein more effectively. 
 Buckwheat is especially known for its high levels of the amino acid lysine, which other plant protein sources, such as wheat, corn and nuts, are relatively low in. That makes buckwheat especially good to include in diets that exclude animal foods.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> *A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*
> 
> Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!
> 
> Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after.
> Out patient hip replacement surgery.
> 
> We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.
> 
> ?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.
> 
> Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


Wow Mark, you kept that quiet, you really must have been suffering in silence!!!
I'm so pleased everything went OK with the surgery and I'm sending you all good wishes for a speedy recovery. Enjoy the soup!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Good luck weathering the storm!


Thanks Ray, it was a noisy night but thankfully everything in and around the house is still in one piece.
Still plenty of strong gusts about but it should fizzle out by tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all - bright but windy weather here today.
I'm thinking of getting a wind turbine installed on top of my washing line post, that would keep the bills down 
I hope you're all having a good Wednesday.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> I think when they cut a 4'×8' piece of plywood. It is 1 dollar a cut. But it has been years since they charged me. Maybe they quit charging.


They still charge...unless you are a woman, or an old lady...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Tom must be right about us all. We have this love for an animal that only likes us because we come bearing gifts yet they give us something that no other animal can. I've yet to put my finger on why. ?


It's extremely easy to define...it's all because you are The Food Goddess...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Wow Mark, you kept that quiet, you really must have been suffering in silence!!!
> I'm so pleased everything went OK with the surgery and I'm sending you all good wishes for a speedy recovery. Enjoy the soup!!





Maro2Bear said:


> *A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*
> 
> Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!
> 
> Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after.
> Out patient hip replacement surgery.
> 
> We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.
> 
> ?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.
> 
> Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


My DR is talking about the same surgery on me...it's good to know it won't be horrible....glad it worked out for you...and shame on you for not telling us ahead of time so we corry worry about you...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - Soba Noodles are traditionally 100% buckwheat and reportedly better than traditional spaghetti type noodles based on wheat.
> 
> … it’s worth noting that the protein quality of buckwheat used to make soba noodles is higher than for wheat, meaning that your body can use buckwheat protein more effectively.
> Buckwheat is especially known for its high levels of the amino acid lysine, which other plant protein sources, such as wheat, corn and nuts, are relatively low in. That makes buckwheat especially good to include in diets that exclude animal foods.


what about gluten intolerance...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> what about gluten intolerance...


Why aren't you out looking for Mary?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Wow Mark, you kept that quiet, you really must have been suffering in silence!!!
> I'm so pleased everything went OK with the surgery and I'm sending you all good wishes for a speedy recovery. Enjoy the soup!!



Thanks for the good wishes. Yes, my hip has hurt more and more over the years. A few years back, I went to a Doctor, took xrays & he showed us the “bone on bone” I had going. No shock absorbing cartilage present. I should have had it done back then I guess. Finally this September, went to another Dr. Yep, bad as expected. So, we scheduled the surgery for December giving me time to get through the rest of Summer, end of kayaking season, & lose some weight.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Once more,
I say good night, may your dreams be filled with importance,
just like this image of my cute pet tortoise


(@Maro2Bear I hope the surgery went well, and I'm glad that you feel good, my grandmother replaced both knees, her family has horrible knees, and it took a loooong time for her to get on her feet, so I'm glad that you're already moving, hopefuly the remaining pain will leave quickly!)


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Dang @Cathie G, yore gonna make me cry. . yes, aren't they amazingly endearing


I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you feel like crying. I know losing a tortoise would be really hard.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> Once more,
> I say good night, may your dreams be filled with importance,
> just like this image of my cute pet tortoise
> View attachment 337190
> 
> (@Maro2Bear I hope the surgery went well, and I'm glad that you feel good, my grandmother replaced both knees, her family has horrible knees, and it took a loooong time for her to get on her feet, so I'm glad that you're already moving, hopefuly the remaining pain will leave quickly!)



Thanks… cute tort pix too. Really no pain - the chronic sore hip pain is all gone. Now, thigh is tight, and some ache on my hip area. But no pain really. ?


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Once more,
> I say good night, may your dreams be filled with importance,
> just like this image of my cute pet tortoise
> View attachment 337190
> 
> (@Maro2Bear I hope the surgery went well, and I'm glad that you feel good, my grandmother replaced both knees, her family has horrible knees, and it took a loooong time for her to get on her feet, so I'm glad that you're already moving, hopefuly the remaining pain will leave quickly!)


Hahaha he has a very expressive face. Too cute ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - Soba Noodles are traditionally 100% buckwheat and reportedly better than traditional spaghetti type noodles based on wheat.
> 
> … it’s worth noting that the protein quality of buckwheat used to make soba noodles is higher than for wheat, meaning that your body can use buckwheat protein more effectively.
> Buckwheat is especially known for its high levels of the amino acid lysine, which other plant protein sources, such as wheat, corn and nuts, are relatively low in. That makes buckwheat especially good to include in diets that exclude animal foods.


I used to make homemade pancakes with buckwheat flour and they were really good. I'm looking for the noodles in my area because many days I can't stand the thought of eating meat and don't eat much of it on the days I do. I don't really eat a lot of wheat if I can help it and I'm allergic to corn. I saw some recipes online that would be fun and different to try. One specifically with tofu. I'll make my son help me cook it.? he likes tofu.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> They still charge...unless you are a woman, or an old lady...lol


Maybe me 
being a double amputee in a wheelchair helped. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks… cute tort pix too. Really no pain - the chronic sore hip pain is all gone. Now, thigh is tight, and some ache on my hip area. But no pain really. ?


That's great to hear!


----------



## smarch

Why… helloooooo everyone. I haven’t checked in in a while. Hope all is well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

smarch said:


> Why… helloooooo everyone. I haven’t checked in in a while. Hope all is well.


Hello, welcome back!


----------



## Cathie G

smarch said:


> Why… helloooooo everyone. I haven’t checked in in a while. Hope all is well.


Hello ? do you still have the garden snake? I'm still here so all is well with me.


----------



## smarch

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello, welcome back!


I wish the app still existed to be more mobile friendly, it Sitting on my phones Home Screen staring at me reminded me to come chat back in the day.


----------



## smarch

Cathie G said:


> Hello ? do you still have the garden snake? I'm still here so all is well with me.


I do still have him, it’s snowing out right now here in MA. Saturday will be rainy but mild, then the rest of the week next week looks like the lows are above freezing every night so a good amount of time for him to find a new communal to take the winter nap with before it gets cold cold again.


----------



## Cathie G

smarch said:


> I wish the app still existed to be more mobile friendly, it Sitting on my phones Home Screen staring at me reminded me to come chat back in the day.


I use email on my phone. You could create an email specifically for us. ?


----------



## Cathie G

smarch said:


> I do still have him, it’s snowing out right now here in MA. Saturday will be rainy but mild, then the rest of the week next week looks like the lows are above freezing every night so a good amount of time for him to find a new communal to take the winter nap with before it gets cold cold again.


I'm glad you found the poor little one. Instead of someone that knows nothing and doesn't know how to find the right info for a happy little snake life.?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't mean to make you feel like crying. I know losing a tortoise would be really hard.?


@ Cathie G, It's fine, I'm just the sensitive type, But, it makes me appreciate and reflect on all the kid's I'm able to spend my time with now.


----------



## Lyn W

smarch said:


> Why… helloooooo everyone. I haven’t checked in in a while. Hope all is well.


Hello stranger! 
How are things with you?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, its a much calmer day here - thankfully!
Our libraries have reopened this week for the first time since covid appeared, so I have to have a trip there to return 2 books that were due back in April 2020 - right in the middle of the first lockdown.
They are about 20 months overdue - I hope they don't fine me - I may have to re mortgage the house!!! 
Hope you all have a good Thursday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, its a much calmer day here - thankfully!
> Our libraries have reopened this week for the first time since covid appeared, so I have to have a trip there to return 2 books that were due back in April 2020 - right in the middle of the first lockdown.
> They are about 20 months overdue - I hope they don't fine me - I may have to re mortgage the house!!!
> Hope you all have a good Thursday!



Yikes. 20 months overdue? ?‍ Don’t they have a little chute / box for returns? You might be in library prison for the holidays!?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. 20 months overdue? ?‍ Don’t they have a little chute / box for returns? You might be in library prison for the holidays!?


I wouldn't mind that as long as they have plenty of books to read!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> @ Cathie G, It's fine, I'm just the sensitive type, But, it makes me appreciate and reflect on all the kid's I'm able to spend my time with now.


Yes. I think about my lost animals too and hope I learned enough to make the lives of my present kids better. I think the hardest animal I've done so far is a house bunny. You really have to watch what you feed and do with them when they are tiny. The wrong diet and they die young. You can also do things for their own good that makes them have mental issues. Ever heard of a crazy rabbit ?? I think that's even a saying. With Razberri I finally got the diet right but in the process I caused some crazy rabbit issues.??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. 20 months overdue? ?‍ Don’t they have a little chute / box for returns? You might be in library prison for the holidays!?


Shh... she can blame it on the pandemic like all the other offices are doing?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello, welcome back!


Hay... I promised you a picture and I got one. Are you sure you wanna see it??????????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hay... I promised you a picture and I got one. Are you sure you wanna see it??????????


Ok let's see it! I will look before eating breakfast tomorrow. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok let's see it! I will look before eating breakfast tomorrow. ?


Oh kayyy here goes. I actually collected it in a paper towel just for you.?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all
It's a lovely bright chilly day here but rain is on the way for the weekend.
I'm meeting up with my sister and her husband from Leicester for a meal this evening so it will be nice to see them. 
I hope you're all having a good Friday in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Maybe me
> being a double amputee in a wheelchair helped. ?


They should...right!


----------



## Maggie3fan

smarch said:


> I wish the app still existed to be more mobile friendly, it Sitting on my phones Home Screen staring at me reminded me to come chat back in the day.


hey...you are still here! I haven't seen any posts from you lately...how are ya?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh kayyy here goes. I actually collected it in a paper towel just for you.?
> View attachment 337240


Looks good, I don't see any acorns. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> They should...right!


I really responded to your original post. Because you only mentioned women. I was saying to myself, does Maggie think I am feminine or a transgender? ??????????
Just kidding!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good night to you all,
Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite,
And if they do, beat them blue with your shoe!



*But I have a different request tonight*

If you live in the Northern Hemisphere, PLEASE DO NOT MISS THIS


(Image of the moon from my telescope)
Comet Leonard, (the Christmas Comet) will be seen in the Northern Hemisphere, already, 








Comet Leonard: Meet the “Christmas Comet”!


Comet Leonard will get closest to our planet in December. Read this article to learn when, where, and how to see the brightest comet of 2021.




starwalk.space




You can read more in the link but, it should be seeable in the NW or SW areas of your sky.
This is the final opportunity to view it (with the naked eye, peak at the 14'th, the poor thing is disintegrating as we speak, and won't be seen next year, by the 25'th it'll have migrated to the Southern Hemisphere)
I love astronomy and I have never seen a comet before, every time there has been bad weather, I'm sure some of you might enjoy this!


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night to you all,
> Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite,
> And if they do, beat them blue with your shoe!
> View attachment 337279
> 
> 
> *But I have a different request tonight*
> 
> If you live in the Northern Hemisphere, PLEASE DO NOT MISS THIS
> View attachment 337278
> 
> (Image of the moon from my telescope)
> Comet Leonard, (the Christmas Comet) will be seen in the Northern Hemisphere, already,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comet Leonard: Meet the “Christmas Comet”!
> 
> 
> Comet Leonard will get closest to our planet in December. Read this article to learn when, where, and how to see the brightest comet of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starwalk.space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read more in the link but, it should be seeable in the NW or SW areas of your sky.
> This is the final opportunity to view it (with the naked eye, peak at the 14'th, the poor thing is disintegrating as we speak, and won't be seen next year, by the 25'th it'll have migrated to the Southern Hemisphere)
> I love astronomy and I have never seen a comet before, every time there has been bad weather, I'm sure some of you might enjoy this!


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night to you all,
> Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite,
> And if they do, beat them blue with your shoe!
> View attachment 337279
> 
> 
> *But I have a different request tonight*
> 
> If you live in the Northern Hemisphere, PLEASE DO NOT MISS THIS
> View attachment 337278
> 
> (Image of the moon from my telescope)
> Comet Leonard, (the Christmas Comet) will be seen in the Northern Hemisphere, already,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comet Leonard: Meet the “Christmas Comet”!
> 
> 
> Comet Leonard will get closest to our planet in December. Read this article to learn when, where, and how to see the brightest comet of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starwalk.space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read more in the link but, it should be seeable in the NW or SW areas of your sky.
> This is the final opportunity to view it (with the naked eye, peak at the 14'th, the poor thing is disintegrating as we speak, and won't be seen next year, by the 25'th it'll have migrated to the Southern Hemisphere)
> I love astronomy and I have never seen a comet before, every time there has been bad weather, I'm sure some of you might enjoy this!


I'm marking my calendar. Pre-dawn is a good time for me to try to get to see.


----------



## TheLastGreen

@Cathie G at that time you should also be able to see the Geminid meteor shower


Also here is an image of Jupiter and it's four juvian moons (visible to us)

(From my telescope tonight)
But what's actually there is
Jupiter

Callisto (Pritty)


Ganymede (Bigger than Mercury)


Io (Sulphur moon)


Europa (Water world, could habour life near core)


But that's enough Astronomy for one thread, good night!


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> @Cathie G at that time you should also be able to see the Geminid meteor shower
> View attachment 337280
> 
> Also here is an image of Jupiter and it's four juvian moons (visible to us)
> View attachment 337281
> (From my telescope tonight)
> But what's actually there is
> Jupiter
> View attachment 337282
> Callisto (Pritty)
> View attachment 337283
> 
> Ganymede (Bigger than Mercury)
> View attachment 337284
> 
> Io (Sulphur moon)
> View attachment 337285
> 
> Europa (Water world, could habour life near core)
> View attachment 337286
> 
> But that's enough Astronomy for one thread, good night!


Can you see them up close like that with your telescope?


----------



## Ray--Opo

I lucked out today. With the material shortage. Swimming pool companies are still saying call back in a few months. I called the company my friend used and they said they have a list of people waiting. The list has 197 people on it. I mentioned I was a double amputee and really enjoyed the pool they did for my friend. She asked for his name, when I told her. She said oh yes I remember Terry. Then she said because of my condition and knowing Terry. She put me at the top of the list for the designer to come to my house. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Can you see them up close like that with your telescope?


It says the comet will be visible with the naked eye. I'm sure I'll be up early Sunday to see. I hope it's not cloudy ? I think your probably time to see the Christmas comet will be after the 14th??? and then there's the meteor shower too ? until the 20th.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> Can you see them up close like that with your telescope?


@Ray--Opo sadly not, with a high end amateur telescope (around $4000)
You'll see this


But let's not talk about nebulas (you'll need software to add colour, but the result is stunning)



How's it going with Opo? More active these days?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It says the comet will be visible with the naked eye. I'm sure I'll be up early Sunday to see. I hope it's not cloudy ? I think your probably time to see the Christmas comet will be after the 14th??? and then there's the meteor shower too ? until the 20th.


Thank you, I was up at 2am this morning. So I was out looking. Didn't realize it wasn't the 14th.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> @Ray--Opo sadly not, with a high end amateur telescope (around $4000)
> You'll see this
> View attachment 337325
> 
> But let's not talk about nebulas (you'll need software to add colour, but the result is stunning)
> View attachment 337326
> View attachment 337327
> 
> How's it going with Opo? More active these days?


Those are great pictures. Opo is doing fine. Once he got rid of the 2 acorns, he is back to normal.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Is @Lyn W ok? She's been gone for a while?

How's everyone doing today? A nice day here in SA, a sudden cold front approached, so it will most likely hail, but the temps seem to stay in the low 30C area.
Zvezda soaked for 2 hours today! Almost broke my back sitting by the tub. (I love her little teddy bear claws)

Sunny is sleeping a lot, like one does on a weekend, and if you're a hatchling


So all in all a nice calm day, hopefuly most of you had a nice calm Saturday aswell!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Sudden cold front, Br'rrr. 
Here in the SF Bay Area - NorCal were supposed to get Rain late Tonight, Sunday thru Monday. Possible 1" to 3", not a flood, but something to soak in hopefully. 
Nice and sunny here right now, but that will change as the day progresses.
I have some rain Prep to do and to P/u a friend that had elbow reconstructive surgery yesterday. 
Busy day! 
Hope everyone is doing well
?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

WE NEED the Rain, After all rain is a good thing, and as the country song goes. . 
"Rain makes corn, corn makes whisky, Whiskey makes my baby, feel a little frisky !"


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, I was up at 2am this morning. So I was out looking. Didn't realize it wasn't the 14th.?


I was trying but it was cloudy windy stormy and I pretty much knew I wouldn't be able to. But tomorrow is supposed to be the best day anyway and it's supposed to clear up. I'm not sure if you are considered in the southern hemisphere or not. But your getting close to it so maybe all the days of seeing these beautiful things are on a sliding scale until... I think it's the 20th. You probably have a better chance than me being in Florida with it's beautiful blue skies most days.


----------



## Cathie G

Oh my garsh! This morning at around 5am it was around 65°f, wet, and windy!!!as heck. The so called good news is it's supposed to be much colder but sunny tomorrow. It's down to 47°at 2:20pm and dropping. And it's still pretty windy. Maybe it'll blow all the clouds out of here and I'll get to see the Christmas comet ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I was trying but it was cloudy windy stormy and I pretty much knew I wouldn't be able to. But tomorrow is supposed to be the best day anyway and it's supposed to clear up. I'm not sure if you are considered in the southern hemisphere or not. But your getting close to it so maybe all the days of seeing these beautiful things are on a sliding scale until... I think it's the 20th. You probably have a better chance than me being in Florida with it's beautiful blue skies most days.


Ray it may be in the morning for you as well as me. Of course I had to go looking! On Google but you are farther south.and closer to the southern hemisphere. Sorry I still can't believe that the earth shifts that quickly though. You know...one day it's tilted to view in the northern hemisphere and suddenly the next day only the southern hemisphere can see it.? you'd think we could feel that sudden shift.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night to you all,
> Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite,
> And if they do, beat them blue with your shoe!
> View attachment 337279
> 
> 
> *But I have a different request tonight*
> 
> If you live in the Northern Hemisphere, PLEASE DO NOT MISS THIS
> View attachment 337278
> 
> (Image of the moon from my telescope)
> Comet Leonard, (the Christmas Comet) will be seen in the Northern Hemisphere, already,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comet Leonard: Meet the “Christmas Comet”!
> 
> 
> Comet Leonard will get closest to our planet in December. Read this article to learn when, where, and how to see the brightest comet of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starwalk.space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read more in the link but, it should be seeable in the NW or SW areas of your sky.
> This is the final opportunity to view it (with the naked eye, peak at the 14'th, the poor thing is disintegrating as we speak, and won't be seen next year, by the 25'th it'll have migrated to the Southern Hemisphere)
> I love astronomy and I have never seen a comet before, every time there has been bad weather, I'm sure some of you might enjoy this!


It's been too cloudy here unfortunately


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Is @Lyn W ok? She's been gone for a while?
> 
> How's everyone doing today? A nice day here in SA, a sudden cold front approached, so it will most likely hail, but the temps seem to stay in the low 30C area.
> Zvezda soaked for 2 hours today! Almost broke my back sitting by the tub. (I love her little teddy bear claws)
> View attachment 337355
> Sunny is sleeping a lot, like one does on a weekend, and if you're a hatchling
> View attachment 337356
> 
> So all in all a nice calm day, hopefuly most of you had a nice calm Saturday aswell!


I'm fine thank you, just had a busy day with my sister visiting. Lola has kept me busy cleaning his hide and room and he also didn't want to get out of his soak today - stretched out and fell asleep - so had to keep swapping the cooler water for warmer for over an hour. He usually stands for me to lift him out when he's ready but he was quite happy to relax today.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all, 
It's been drizzling all day here but seems very petty to complain after seeing the news and all the terrible devastation and loss of life the tornado has caused in Illinois . I hope all forum members and their families in that area are OK. 
I hope everyone is having a good Saturday - mine is nearly over.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm fine thank you, just had a busy day with my sister visiting. Lola has kept me bust cleaning his hide and room and he also didn't want to get out of his soak today - stretched out and fell asleep - so had to keep swapping the cooler water for warmer for over an hour. He usually stands for me to lift him out when he's ready but he was quite happy to relax today.


That's so sweet.


----------



## Lyn W

Hey @Maro2Bear how's the hip healing?
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> It's been drizzling all day here but seems very petty to complain after seeing the news and all the terrible devastation and loss of life the tornado has caused in Illinois . I hope all forum members and their families in that area are OK.
> I hope everyone is having a good Saturday - mine is nearly over.


Kentucky also got hit pretty bad.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hey @Maro2Bear how's the hip healing?
> Hope all is well with you.


Yes I was wondering too and hoping and wanted to share that I found soba noodles. Thanks to his sharing in the first place.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Kentucky also got hit pretty bad.


Yes they showed Kentucky on the news too - just awful for everyone affected


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes I was wondering too and hoping and wanted to share that I found soba noodles. Thanks to his sharing in the first place.?


He's posted on other threads today so he is about - that's a good sign!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes they showed Kentucky on the news too - just awful for everyone affected


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Hey @Maro2Bear how's the hip healing?
> Hope all is well with you.



Hahah. It’s kicking & doing well, thanks. A bit of a pesky dull headache the last two days, but apparently it’s expected with spinal block injections. Today things are much better. No redness or swelling on the hip, I’m easily walking about, up & down stairs (all with a walker of course). Surprisingly, no pain at all where they put new h8p in. Thigh muscles getting stronger. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> He's posted on other threads today so he is about - that's a good sign!



Yep,,,I’m here. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hahah. It’s kicking & doing well, thanks. A bit of a pesky dull headache the last two days, but apparently it’s expected with spinal block injections. Today things are much better. No redness or swelling on the hip, I’m easily walking about, up & down stairs (all with a walker of course). Surprisingly, no pain at all where they put new h8p in. Thigh muscles getting stronger. ?


Great news - onwards and upwards!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
I've had a great afternoon meeting up with my 3 sisters and their hubbys, 2 nephews 1 niece, 5 dogs (and a partridge in a pear tree! ) for a walk along a canal then coffee and cake in a dog friendly tearoom. Lovely to all get together, we haven't done that since my brother's funeral 18 months ago - he was very much in our thoughts and would have enjoyed it too. The way the new covid Omicron variant is taking off in the UK goodness knows when we can do it again.
I hope you're all having a good Sunday too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A good day for the final update on “Project Pine Bowl”. Given this was my first attempt at a totally glued up bowl, it turned out pretty well. I was going to stain it Cherry or Walnut, but just went with the natural look, especially since the grain patterns looked so interesting.

Soon time for updates on my newest, still not-finished project, with a Christmas theme. Surgery slowed progress on this one. ?

One Final Pix on the Lathe



A Collage of the Steps


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I was trying but it was cloudy windy stormy and I pretty much knew I wouldn't be able to. But tomorrow is supposed to be the best day anyway and it's supposed to clear up. I'm not sure if you are considered in the southern hemisphere or not. But your getting close to it so maybe all the days of seeing these beautiful things are on a sliding scale until... I think it's the 20th. You probably have a better chance than me being in Florida with it's beautiful blue skies most days.


Florida is about 2000 miles north of the equator. Since 80% of the time. I am up at 2AM or there on. If I feel good enough to transfer to my wheelchair. I will continue to look.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Florida is about 2000 miles north of the equator. Since 80% of the time. I am up at 2AM or there on. If I feel good enough to transfer to my wheelchair. I will continue to look.


I'm going to also. I was up looking several times last night. I could see stars but no tail. It depends on which version of the events you read that tells the best time to see it. My son found one that said that January 3 will be the best or brightest because it's closest to the sun but sadly probably the last chance ever. But there's also the meteor shower so it's something special to watch also. It's a pretty good month evidently to be watching.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A good day for the final update on “Project Pine Bowl”. Given this was my first attempt at a totally glued up bowl, it turned out pretty well. I was going to stain it Cherry or Walnut, but just went with the natural look, especially since the grain patterns looked so interesting.
> 
> Soon time for updates on my newest, still not-finished project, with a Christmas theme. Surgery slowed progress on this one. ?
> 
> One Final Pix on the Lathe
> View attachment 337395
> 
> 
> A Collage of the Steps
> View attachment 337394


Beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A good day for the final update on “Project Pine Bowl”. Given this was my first attempt at a totally glued up bowl, it turned out pretty well. I was going to stain it Cherry or Walnut, but just went with the natural look, especially since the grain patterns looked so interesting.
> 
> Soon time for updates on my newest, still not-finished project, with a Christmas theme. Surgery slowed progress on this one. ?
> 
> One Final Pix on the Lathe
> View attachment 337395
> 
> 
> A Collage of the Steps
> View attachment 337394


Is that picture the final color of the bowl. If it is, it's perfect for a nut bowl. It looks like a nut shell ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hahah. It’s kicking & doing well, thanks. A bit of a pesky dull headache the last two days, but apparently it’s expected with spinal block injections. Today things are much better. No redness or swelling on the hip, I’m easily walking about, up & down stairs (all with a walker of course). Surprisingly, no pain at all where they put new h8p in. Thigh muscles getting stronger. ?


One of my nephews is in Lithuania at the moment having a hip replacement. It seems he would have to wait years for an NHS op and to pay for private treatment in the UK would cost £25k +, but in Lithuania it is only £9k. He has to stay there for 10 days. I hope it all works out for him but it's not without its risks.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hahah. It’s kicking & doing well, thanks. A bit of a pesky dull headache the last two days, but apparently it’s expected with spinal block injections. Today things are much better. No redness or swelling on the hip, I’m easily walking about, up & down stairs (all with a walker of course). Surprisingly, no pain at all where they put new h8p in. Thigh muscles getting stronger. ?


Yeah!!! and yes a spinal block is not nice with headaches. I've had one and I'd rather they just knock me out. You'll be up for good immediately but please try to behave yourself anyway. That's probably going to be the hardest part for a person like you.?


----------



## Cathie G

I wanted to share yesterday that one of my brothers lives in Kentucky but didn't want everyone to worry. Even though he is in the state probably hit the hardest with loss of life he wasn't hit. But Kentucky is a state I really love and the people are very kind. My prayers go out to them and all the other also.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> One of my nephews is in Lithuania at the moment having a hip replacement. It seems he would have to wait years for an NHS op and to pay for private treatment in the UK would cost £25k +, but in Lithuania it is only £9k. He has to stay there for 10 days. I hope it all works out for him but it's not without its risks.


? For him.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I wanted to share yesterday that one of my brothers lives in Kentucky but didn't want everyone to worry. Even though he is in the state probably hit the hardest with loss of life he wasn't hit. But Kentucky is a state I really love and the people are very kind. My prayers go out to them and all the other also.


Mine too, the trail of devastation is unbelievable, 200 miles across 6 states I think they said!?
The pictures and films they've shown of all the wrecked homes are heart breaking.
I'm so pleased your brother is OK.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snowing here!...


----------



## Maro2Bear

A nice sunny, but cold day here. Can’t complain though, it’s almost 50F and mid-December. ????


----------



## TheLastGreen

Goodnight to you all! Nice and rainy today, Zvezda disliked being in her enclosure the whole day, but she managed


Sleep in the hide, no? This corner looks nice (She is a messy eater, so don't mind the mess)


----------



## Maro2Bear

We ran quick errands this morning & when we returned I remembered I had an old “electro-stimulator” device kicking about. It’s good for relieving pain but also good for deep muscle massage. Felt good on my thigh muscles. 






__





Endurance Therapeutics Aurawave TENS Unit Muscle Stimulator | Conquer the Cold with Heated Clothing and Gear


The Endurance Therapeutics AuraWave Perfect TENS unit uses muscle stimulation technology and it is available without a prescription. This is the first FDA




heatedclothingandgear.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A nice sunny, but cold day here. Can’t complain though, it’s almost 50F and mid-December. ????


My son's in Michigan where they live.
Say it wont be a white Christmas. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> We ran quick errands this morning & when we returned I remembered I had an old “electro-stimulator” device kicking about. It’s good for relieving pain but also good for deep muscle massage. Felt good on my thigh muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endurance Therapeutics Aurawave TENS Unit Muscle Stimulator | Conquer the Cold with Heated Clothing and Gear
> 
> 
> The Endurance Therapeutics AuraWave Perfect TENS unit uses muscle stimulation technology and it is available without a prescription. This is the first FDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heatedclothingandgear.com


The website is not to user friendly for me. I guess I will give them a call. Maybe they don't offer anymore. I have so many gadgets to try to relieve my pains. This might be the one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> The website is not to user friendly for me. I guess I will give them a call. Maybe they don't offer anymore. I have so many gadgets to try to relieve my pains. This might be the one.



Yeah, a lot are gadgets. The interesting thing is when hooked up, you can watch your muscles contract & expand per the electric stimulus and you can really feel it. 

This is it here.. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00456RSXW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Mine too, the trail of devastation is unbelievable, 200 miles across 6 states I think they said!?
> The pictures and films they've shown of all the wrecked homes are heart breaking.
> I'm so pleased your brother is OK.


But, my sister in law of another brother that helps me go to the grocery store every week has come down with covid. Everyone else in the household has already had it and got over it easily. She was the one I really kinda worried about though and I think her symptoms are being harder on her. She does have the loss of taste and tiredness etc that the others didn't have. Well all I can do is pray and maybe drop off some stuff she might like to drink or eat while she's recovering.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A nice sunny, but cold day here. Can’t complain though, it’s almost 50F and mid-December. ????


It was beautiful here also. It felt like spring. I had to open the car window on my way home from the grocery store and let the fresh air cool me off. That's unheard of for me. I'm usually freezing when it's under 78°f.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> But, my sister in law of another brother that helps me go to the grocery store every week has come down with covid. Everyone else in the household has already had it and got over it easily. She was the one I really kinda worried about though and I think her symptoms are being harder on her. She does have the loss of taste and tiredness etc that the others didn't have. Well all I can do is pray and maybe drop off some stuff she might like to drink or eat while she's recovering.?


I hope she makes a good recovery and make sure you're masked and stay safe yourself when you visit Cathie. 

Quite a few of my nephews and nieces have had it but I don't think the young people are as careful as they should be and some of them won't even have the vaccination. They think they won't get it - until they do. That's not just youngsters though one of my older cousins reluctantly had the first 2 jabs but is refusing to have the booster now and thinks the government is scaremongering about the new variant to take the heat off our plonker of a PM who is in trouble for allegedly breaking covid rules that he set. Nobody really knows how it will all pan out but Omicron is spreading much more quickly than other variants. Has it reached the US yet?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> We ran quick errands this morning & when we returned I remembered I had an old “electro-stimulator” device kicking about. It’s good for relieving pain but also good for deep muscle massage. Felt good on my thigh muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endurance Therapeutics Aurawave TENS Unit Muscle Stimulator | Conquer the Cold with Heated Clothing and Gear
> 
> 
> The Endurance Therapeutics AuraWave Perfect TENS unit uses muscle stimulation technology and it is available without a prescription. This is the first FDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heatedclothingandgear.com


I have one of those that belonged to my sister and I find it does help when I get the aching in my knee.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My son's in Michigan where they live.
> Say it wont be a white Christmas. ?


Our weathermen have said Xmas Day is more likely to be foggy than frosty, so I won't be betting on a white Xmas.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I hope she makes a good recovery and make sure you're masked and stay safe yourself when you visit Cathie.
> 
> Quite a few of my nephews and nieces have had it but I don't think the young people are as careful as they should be and some of them won't even have the vaccination. They think they won't get it - until they do. That's not just youngsters though one of my older cousins reluctantly had the first 2 jabs but is refusing to have the booster now and thinks the government is scaremongering about the new variant to take the heat off our plonker of a PM who is in trouble for allegedly breaking covid rules that he set. Nobody really knows how it will all pan out but Omicron is spreading much more quickly than other variants. Has it reached the US yet?



Yes, plenty of Omicron here as well. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> A nice sunny, but cold day here. Can’t complain though, it’s almost 50F and mid-December. ????


In the mid-50s I would be doing more than complaining! I complain when it gets below 75F and have to break out the blankets, sweats, and socks!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all (gone 11 pm here)
It's been a milder day but low clouds have meant it was dampish.
I made a start on some Xmas shopping and dropped some old blankets off to an animal sanctuary. 
I didn't get to see any of the animals because they are restricting visitors - just as well - I may have come home with a donkey or something!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> A good day for the final update on “Project Pine Bowl”. Given this was my first attempt at a totally glued up bowl, it turned out pretty well. I was going to stain it Cherry or Walnut, but just went with the natural look, especially since the grain patterns looked so interesting.
> 
> Soon time for updates on my newest, still not-finished project, with a Christmas theme. Surgery slowed progress on this one. ?
> 
> One Final Pix on the Lathe
> View attachment 337395
> 
> 
> A Collage of the Steps
> View attachment 337394


Maybe your next bowl may be from an Oregon fir tree....


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I hope she makes a good recovery and make sure you're masked and stay safe yourself when you visit Cathie.
> 
> Quite a few of my nephews and nieces have had it but I don't think the young people are as careful as they should be and some of them won't even have the vaccination. They think they won't get it - until they do. That's not just youngsters though one of my older cousins reluctantly had the first 2 jabs but is refusing to have the booster now and thinks the government is scaremongering about the new variant to take the heat off our plonker of a PM who is in trouble for allegedly breaking covid rules that he set. Nobody really knows how it will all pan out but Omicron is spreading much more quickly than other variants. Has it reached the US yet?


Yes omicron is in Ohio. I'm not so sure that it originated in Africa and then spread though. It might just be a natural progression of the virus as it spreads amongst us. My sister in law is one of those that won't get vaccinated but I've tried to be as careful as I can anyway. I won't be stepping inside her house. But my family and I have been doing a thing where if anyone is feeling bad in the household we try to help but will put things on the porch or in the mailbox. The real problem is people don't know at first that they have it. There's a period of time that you don't know and maybe capable of spreading it. It just pays to try and be safe when you're in public and with family and friends. By doing that you are doing what little you can to keep them safe also.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our weathermen have said Xmas Day is more likely to be foggy than frosty, so I won't be betting on a white Xmas.


We are probably getting snow that week. I'll send you a white Christmas picture if it hits that day ?


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I hope she makes a good recovery and make sure you're masked and stay safe yourself when you visit Cathie.
> 
> Quite a few of my nephews and nieces have had it but I don't think the young people are as careful as they should be and some of them won't even have the vaccination. They think they won't get it - until they do. That's not just youngsters though one of my older cousins reluctantly had the first 2 jabs but is refusing to have the booster now and thinks the government is scaremongering about the new variant to take the heat off our plonker of a PM who is in trouble for allegedly breaking covid rules that he set. Nobody really knows how it will all pan out but Omicron is spreading much more quickly than other variants. Has it reached the US yet?


Yes the variant has hit the U.S. hard. We saw the first death from the variant a couple of days ago. What's not being accurately reported is the # of deaths of vaccine recipients from the vaccine. Or that the vaccines do not prevent the vaccinated from coming down with the variant.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Yes the variant has hit the U.S. hard. We saw the first death from the variant a couple of days ago. What's not being accurately reported is the # of deaths of vaccine recipients from the vaccine. Or that the vaccines do not prevent the vaccinated from coming down with the variant.


Yes. I didn't see any news of the new variant causing a death. With all the gloom and doom reporting they seem to have glossed over that fact. Only that they don't know much about it yet. I've had COVID and I'm vaccinated but I still don't trust that I can't give it to someone I love if I come down with a "mild case" of it. Or even the delta variant. I have seen that they finally are admitting that vaccinated can still get it. But who wouldn't know that and if they get it they are infectious to others. So stay home if you don't feel well. But again there's that weird period of time when you don't understand that you may be infectious and try to keep carrying on. My sister in law has been living with 3 different people unvaccinated over this whole year that tested positive (at different times) and has just now came down with it herself finally. I'm wondering and hoping that she built up some antibodies just by being exposed so many times and will not wind up with ? a bad case.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Heavy fog this morning as our weather pattern makes one last gasp to hold onto Summer. A warm front is pushing in & temps forecast for the 80s for Thursday & Friday. Took advantage of the cool early morning and got another Poplar tree fully pruned.
> 
> Spent a fair amount of time today cleaning up & prepping our Sullys indoor/Winter area. Much easier this year, the nightbox is waiting with two ceiling mounted radiant heat panels. I just need to move the Kane heat mat (and thermostat) from the outdoor nightbox to the indoor one. Lights are all hooked up on timers, water & food bowl cleaned.
> 
> Soooo, i think the big Sully move will be Saturday. Fingers crossed.


Maro2bear!!!!
Could you please post lots of pictures of this indoor oasis???
I am dying to see if I did mine right???
I can’t seem to place the Kane mat and the radiant panel just yet. I was looking for ideas on how to set them up inside…
Thanks!!!
Chef-


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, a lot are gadgets. The interesting thing is when hooked up, you can watch your muscles contract & expand per the electric stimulus and you can really feel it.
> 
> This is it here.. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00456RSXW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Darn currently unavailable ? I will look elsewhere.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I didn't see any news of the new variant causing a death. With all the gloom and doom reporting they seem to have glossed over that fact. Only that they don't know much about it yet. I've had COVID and I'm vaccinated but I still don't trust that I can't give it to someone I love if I come down with a "mild case" of it. Or even the delta variant. I have seen that they finally are admitting that vaccinated can still get it. But who wouldn't know that and if they get it they are infectious to others. So stay home if you don't feel well. But again there's that weird period of time when you don't understand that you may be infectious and try to keep carrying on. My sister in law has been living with 3 different people unvaccinated over this whole year that tested positive (at different times) and has just now came down with it herself finally. I'm wondering and hoping that she built up some antibodies just by being exposed so many times and will not wind up with ? a bad case.?


My son Jim got the covid Sunday. He was not vaccinated. He wasn't a anti vaccser, he just thought he was bulletproof. He has mild symptoms and hopefully it stays that way. I tried talking him into getting the vaccine and then left it alone.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> It might just be a natural progression of the virus as it spreads amongst us.


Yeah, that's the sad thing about the virus, or any disease in general. It only takes one mutation. The Spanish flu was a common cold, until it mutated in the trenches while the ill bodies of the soldiers couldn't fight back. The thing is, it mutated multiple times, and became deadly. Same with the black death that killed so many of our ancestors. In Scandinavia, they found the black death inside the skull cavity of a person that died thousands of years ago. It's genetic info didn't correspond with the deadly version. None of the other remains around it had traces of the black death, indicating it wasn't contagious. We should remember that even though the organism isn't alive (doesn't urinate or defecate, move etc) it is trying to survive. Like Darwin's theory of evolution says. Lots of variation in genotype, until an event happens. Only some survive and give their variation to their offspring that have the better genotype... and if that genotype is deadly and carried over... But the thing is I feel it's a turning point, this may be the first time ever that we could "fight a disease". The only problem is it spreads fast, so it changes fast. So it does feel that we are at a point that it feels uncertain, we don't really see the end of it in sight? Here in SA, we almost expect another lockdown over the holdays, no inter provincial travel etc. We thought it went better in Europe, but it seems it doesn't (Doesn't help if your PM is a clown aswell, we heard about that Christmas party he had)
But there is no reason to be sad, I do feel we are reaching a point of change, we are close to being past this virus, look how far we came! We've made vaccines, it's been almost 2 years. I think the entire situation is unprecedented, and us humans don't really know how this will end, but I do feel it'll be fine in the end

But enough Covid talk from me! Look at Zvezda's cute little legs!



It's another beautiful day! Just like Sunny sees the world, it is your oyster


(I dreamt last night I was on our farm, trying to take images of the mountains for the forum, quite relaxing if you ask me, might aswell post them)


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> Yeah, that's the sad thing about the virus, or any disease in general. It only takes one mutation. The Spanish flu was a common cold, until it mutated in the trenches while the ill bodies of the soldiers couldn't fight back. The thing is, it mutated multiple times, and became deadly. Same with the black death that killed so many of our ancestors. In Scandinavia, they found the black death inside the skull cavity of a person that died thousands of years ago. It's genetic info didn't correspond with the deadly version. None of the other remains around it had traces of the black death, indicating it wasn't contagious. We should remember that even though the organism isn't alive (doesn't urinate or defecate, move etc) it is trying to survive. Like Darwin's theory of evolution says. Lots of variation in genotype, until an event happens. Only some survive and give their variation to their offspring that have the better genotype... and if that genotype is deadly and carried over... But the thing is I feel it's a turning point, this may be the first time ever that we could "fight a disease". The only problem is it spreads fast, so it changes fast. So it does feel that we are at a point that it feels uncertain, we don't really see the end of it in sight? Here in SA, we almost expect another lockdown over the holdays, no inter provincial travel etc. We thought it went better in Europe, but it seems it doesn't (Doesn't help if your PM is a clown aswell, we heard about that Christmas party he had)
> But there is no reason to be sad, I do feel we are reaching a point of change, we are close to being past this virus, look how far we came! We've made vaccines, it's been almost 2 years. I think the entire situation is unprecedented, and us humans don't really know how this will end, but I do feel it'll be fine in the end
> 
> But enough Covid talk from me! Look at Zvezda's cute little legs!
> View attachment 337470
> 
> View attachment 337471
> It's another beautiful day! Just like Sunny sees the world, it is your oyster
> View attachment 337472
> 
> (I dreamt last night I was on our farm, trying to take images of the mountains for the forum, quite relaxing if you ask me, might aswell post them)
> View attachment 337474
> View attachment 337473
> View attachment 337475



That’s one heck of a view. So, how much of this is your property? Is there power or water, or just a road into the area?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Yes the variant has hit the U.S. hard. We saw the first death from the variant a couple of days ago. What's not being accurately reported is the # of deaths of vaccine recipients from the vaccine. Or that the vaccines do not prevent the vaccinated from coming down with the variant.


We've got the variant in oregon now...


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Yeah, that's the sad thing about the virus, or any disease in general. It only takes one mutation. The Spanish flu was a common cold, until it mutated in the trenches while the ill bodies of the soldiers couldn't fight back. The thing is, it mutated multiple times, and became deadly. Same with the black death that killed so many of our ancestors. In Scandinavia, they found the black death inside the skull cavity of a person that died thousands of years ago. It's genetic info didn't correspond with the deadly version. None of the other remains around it had traces of the black death, indicating it wasn't contagious. We should remember that even though the organism isn't alive (doesn't urinate or defecate, move etc) it is trying to survive. Like Darwin's theory of evolution says. Lots of variation in genotype, until an event happens. Only some survive and give their variation to their offspring that have the better genotype... and if that genotype is deadly and carried over... But the thing is I feel it's a turning point, this may be the first time ever that we could "fight a disease". The only problem is it spreads fast, so it changes fast. So it does feel that we are at a point that it feels uncertain, we don't really see the end of it in sight? Here in SA, we almost expect another lockdown over the holdays, no inter provincial travel etc. We thought it went better in Europe, but it seems it doesn't (Doesn't help if your PM is a clown aswell, we heard about that Christmas party he had)
> But there is no reason to be sad, I do feel we are reaching a point of change, we are close to being past this virus, look how far we came! We've made vaccines, it's been almost 2 years. I think the entire situation is unprecedented, and us humans don't really know how this will end, but I do feel it'll be fine in the end
> 
> But enough Covid talk from me! Look at Zvezda's cute little legs!
> View attachment 337470
> 
> View attachment 337471
> It's another beautiful day! Just like Sunny sees the world, it is your oyster
> View attachment 337472
> 
> (I dreamt last night I was on our farm, trying to take images of the mountains for the forum, quite relaxing if you ask me, might aswell post them)
> View attachment 337474
> View attachment 337473
> View attachment 337475


Wow! That's where you live? Everyday? Beautiful...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well I got some good news and bad news about the pool.
Good news is they are coming out Jan 18th to get some measurements. 
Bad news is they say the pool couldn't be started until sometime in 2023.??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> The website is not to user friendly for me. I guess I will give them a call. Maybe they don't offer anymore. I have so many gadgets to try to relieve my pains. This might be the one.


A TENS unit is widely used today. I had one for my neck and one for my wrist...zap...zit..made me freakin jump every time...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I got some good news and bad news about the pool.
> Good news is they are coming out Jan 18th to get some measurements.
> Bad news is they say the pool couldn't be started until sometime in 2023.??


Yikes…..thats not good now is it.?.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> *A Non-Kayaking/Non woodworking/Non Weather Update….*
> 
> Readers Digest Edition: After dealing with chronic and worsening pain in my right hip over the past 10 years, I went for total hip replacement surgery this morning.!
> 
> Surgery started at 0715, completed by 0915 and I was walking, doing steps, etc by noon. And discharged shortly there after.
> Out patient hip replacement surgery.
> 
> We’re in a hotel close by the hospital to reduce time traveling in the car. Tomorrow, we’ll pack our bags & zip home to Maryland.
> 
> ?? For the Doc & Medical Staff. ??? For wifey who is making chicken soup & soba noodles for our dinner.
> 
> Next update - the finished bowl of course! ?


It’s amazing how modern medicine is now.. I know I’m late but I hope all is well. How are you now?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim got the covid Sunday. He was not vaccinated. He wasn't a anti vaccser, he just thought he was bulletproof. He has mild symptoms and hopefully it stays that way. I tried talking him into getting the vaccine and then left it alone.


My brother and the 2 kids had mild cases. Penny is having a little worse with loss of taste but nothing like what I had. This is the first flue shot I've ever had and that's all it really is. I'm not sure I'll take another because I also lived through COVID. I think it's going to take that to help us get to the point that it's "herd immunity". The shot is so it doesn't kill so many people in the long run.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Yeah, that's the sad thing about the virus, or any disease in general. It only takes one mutation. The Spanish flu was a common cold, until it mutated in the trenches while the ill bodies of the soldiers couldn't fight back. The thing is, it mutated multiple times, and became deadly. Same with the black death that killed so many of our ancestors. In Scandinavia, they found the black death inside the skull cavity of a person that died thousands of years ago. It's genetic info didn't correspond with the deadly version. None of the other remains around it had traces of the black death, indicating it wasn't contagious. We should remember that even though the organism isn't alive (doesn't urinate or defecate, move etc) it is trying to survive. Like Darwin's theory of evolution says. Lots of variation in genotype, until an event happens. Only some survive and give their variation to their offspring that have the better genotype... and if that genotype is deadly and carried over... But the thing is I feel it's a turning point, this may be the first time ever that we could "fight a disease". The only problem is it spreads fast, so it changes fast. So it does feel that we are at a point that it feels uncertain, we don't really see the end of it in sight? Here in SA, we almost expect another lockdown over the holdays, no inter provincial travel etc. We thought it went better in Europe, but it seems it doesn't (Doesn't help if your PM is a clown aswell, we heard about that Christmas party he had)
> But there is no reason to be sad, I do feel we are reaching a point of change, we are close to being past this virus, look how far we came! We've made vaccines, it's been almost 2 years. I think the entire situation is unprecedented, and us humans don't really know how this will end, but I do feel it'll be fine in the end
> 
> But enough Covid talk from me! Look at Zvezda's cute little legs!
> View attachment 337470
> 
> View attachment 337471
> It's another beautiful day! Just like Sunny sees the world, it is your oyster
> View attachment 337472
> 
> (I dreamt last night I was on our farm, trying to take images of the mountains for the forum, quite relaxing if you ask me, might aswell post them)
> View attachment 337474
> View attachment 337473
> View attachment 337475


There's been news of an anti-viral pill that's been developed for it also and waiting for approval here in the US. If they take it within the first 5 days it's said to lessen the symptoms also. Although your country side is so beautiful a cute tortie always makes me smile and yours are adorable. ?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Maro2Bear said:


> That’s one heck of a view. So, how much of this is your property? Is there power or water, or just a road into the area?





maggie3fan said:


> Wow! That's where you live? Everyday? Beautiful...


If you follow the fence, everything on the left, up and over the mountain infront. We use solar, the sun shines a lot there, and hot. UV easily reaches above 11. The water comes from a river, the spring is high in the mountains. The water is filtered through the mountains, and it's pure and full of minerals. We had it tested and it's cleaner than Valpré's water. The road is off grid, and it's far from civilization.
The farm's name is Wilhelmnina, named after the previous farmers wife (They lived there about a hundred years ago)
@maggie3fan the last time I was there was about three years ago, sadly I don't live there, but that would be the life!
Some images





This is at the back of the house. There are 6 pools or ponds of water, like 6 swimming pools


These are sewejaartjies (seven years) if you cut them by the stem and hang them upside down, they'll last forever, they dry out and become paper like (you also get white ones)



The road to it has kosmos, a flower that comes from Mexico




The left mountain is called Suikerbosberg, the right is Proteaberg (both names we made up)
Suikerbosberg has suikerbos (sugarbush) plants



Proteaberg has proteas, perhaps I should make a thread and post some photos of our farm...


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> If you follow the fence, everything on the left, up and over the mountain infront. We use solar, the sun shines a lot there, and hot. UV easily reaches above 11. The water comes from a river, the spring is high in the mountains. The water is filtered through the mountains, and it's pure and full of minerals. We had it tested and it's cleaner than Valpré's water. The road is off grid, and it's far from civilization.
> The farm's name is Wilhelmnina, named after the previous farmers wife (They lived there about a hundred years ago)
> @maggie3fan the last time I was there was about three years ago, sadly I don't live there, but that would be the life!
> Some images
> View attachment 337502
> View attachment 337503
> View attachment 337504
> View attachment 337505
> 
> This is at the back of the house. There are 6 pools or ponds of water, like 6 swimming pools
> View attachment 337506
> 
> These are sewejaartjies (seven years) if you cut them by the stem and hang them upside down, they'll last forever, they dry out and become paper like (you also get white ones)
> View attachment 337507
> View attachment 337508
> 
> The road to it has kosmos, a flower that comes from Mexico
> View attachment 337509
> 
> View attachment 337512
> 
> The left mountain is called Suikerbosberg, the right is Proteaberg (both names we made up)
> Suikerbosberg has suikerbos (sugarbush) plants
> View attachment 337510
> View attachment 337511
> 
> Proteaberg has proteas, perhaps I should make a thread and post some photos of our farm...


Ya think??????????????????? Do you live in that house? I am fascinated...how do you have electricity there? or do you? Man...I am packing my suitcase (with Mary K)...


----------



## Maggie3fan

I want one proteas? Think they would live in rain 7 months a year?


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> Ya think??????????????????? Do you live in that house? I am fascinated...how do you have electricity there? or do you? Man...I am packing my suitcase (with Mary K)...


Mary K will love it! The grass tastes almost sweet, and the cows feast on it. (Yes, that house is called Wilhelmnina, it was buildt over the river and has a small waterfall beneath it)
We use solar pannels for electricity, we have used water and wind turbines, but it had flooded so bad once that the turbine (which wayed about 250kg) was swept down the river to the edge of the property fence. The wind turbine disintegrated when the winds took up, the winds there can be extreme sometimes


maggie3fan said:


> I want one proteas? Think they would live in rain 7 months a year?


Sure, the suikerbosse love water. Sometimes in Winter it snows and easily gets to -7C or below 20F. Sometimes in summer it gets 32C and the UV is above extreme, so they can withstand almost anything, so they'll flourish where you are


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Mary K will love it! The grass tastes almost sweet, and the cows feast on it.
> We use solar pannels for electricity, we have used water and wind turbines, but it had flooded so bad once that the turbine (which wayed about 250kg) was swept down the river to the edge of the property fence. The wind turbine disintegrated when the winds took up, the winds there can be extreme sometimes
> 
> Sure, the suikerbosse love water. Sometimes in Winter it snows and easily gets to -7C or below 20F. Sometimes in summer it gets 32C and the UV is above extreme, so they can withstand almost anything, so they'll flourish where you are


If you wanted to go to the store...how far is that? Looks like a Range Rover or Jeep next to the house...guess it's a dirt road and my little Camaro wouldn't do well...lol thanks so much for the photos...I suggest you make a thread for showing us scenery and post some more photos...please


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> Yes the variant has hit the U.S. hard. We saw the first death from the variant a couple of days ago. What's not being accurately reported is the # of deaths of vaccine recipients from the vaccine. Or that the vaccines do not prevent the vaccinated from coming down with the variant.


They tell us that the booster is our best form of defence against the new variant. We know that even if vaccinated we could still get covid but it will be much milder and not need hospitalising in the majority of cases which seems to be right. My family members who work in hospitals have said most people that are being hospitalised tend to be younger people who wouldn't have the jab. There are always exceptions e.g people with undiagnosed health problems that could have the jabs but still be seriously ill. Nobody can a cast iron guarantee though.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I didn't see any news of the new variant causing a death. With all the gloom and doom reporting they seem to have glossed over that fact. Only that they don't know much about it yet. I've had COVID and I'm vaccinated but I still don't trust that I can't give it to someone I love if I come down with a "mild case" of it. Or even the delta variant. I have seen that they finally are admitting that vaccinated can still get it. But who wouldn't know that and if they get it they are infectious to others. So stay home if you don't feel well. But again there's that weird period of time when you don't understand that you may be infectious and try to keep carrying on. My sister in law has been living with 3 different people unvaccinated over this whole year that tested positive (at different times) and has just now came down with it herself finally. I'm wondering and hoping that she built up some antibodies just by being exposed so many times and will not wind up with ? a bad case.?


I hope she's Ok Cathie. 
We've only had one death from Omicron reported so far. - one too many


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn currently unavailable ? I will look elsewhere.


I don't know if it would be the same in the US but pharmacies and some supermarkets stock TENS machines here. I also have an infra red massage wand that helps with muscle pain too.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I got some good news and bad news about the pool.
> Good news is they are coming out Jan 18th to get some measurements.
> Bad news is they say the pool couldn't be started until sometime in 2023.??


Blimey!
You need to get Opo starting on digging out the site!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Another grey but mild here.
I had a lovely afternoon yesterday meeting up with some old colleagues for a meal.
They get tested for covid regularly in school and I did a self test yesterday morning just to be sure - thankfully negative. 
I hope you're all having a good Wednesday.
TTFN


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> They tell us that the booster is our best form of defence against the new variant. We know that even if vaccinated we could still get covid but it will be much milder and not need hospitalising in the majority of cases which seems to be right. My family members who work in hospitals have said most people that are being hospitalised tend to be younger people who wouldn't have the jab. There are always exceptions e.g people with undiagnosed health problems that could have the jabs but still be seriously ill. Nobody can a cast iron guarantee though.


I have never had a flu shot, or the pneumonia vaccine or the scabies or a rabies shot...why? Because I don't get the flu, or pneumonia or shingles well we'll just hold off the rabies shot. SO...I am 75, with 2 very serious diseases going on...did I get the first vaccine? Yes, I go for the booster tomorrow at 5 pst...why? Because of my own pre- existing conditions COVID would be more serious with me... could kill me. One of my problems occurs in the lungs...I am getting the booster for the variant tomorrow...why? Because of selfish uneducated people who refuse any covid related injections and they could kill me...think about it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey @Lyn W...if it's 6:09 PST here what time is it where you are?


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I have never had a flu shot, or the pneumonia vaccine or the scabies or a rabies shot...why? Because I don't get the flu, or pneumonia or shingles well we'll just hold off the rabies shot. SO...I am 75, with 2 very serious diseases going on...did I get the first vaccine? Yes, I go for the booster tomorrow at 5 pst...why? Because of my own pre- existing conditions COVID would be more serious with me... could kill me. One of my problems occurs in the lungs...I am getting the booster for the variant tomorrow...why? Because of selfish uneducated people who refuse any covid related injections and they could kill me...think about it.


Absolutely Maggie.
I had the booster a few weeks ago, just had a sore arm for few days bot otherwise all good.
My cousin had the first 2 jabs but is refusing to have the booster because she thinks all the talk about Omicron is just scaremongering and being used to divert attention from our PM and his misdemeanours. For an intelligent woman she is being pretty dumb about this. None of her kids are vaccinated either.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Hey @Lyn W...if it's 6:09 PST here what time is it where you are?


You're up early!
It's 2.15 pm GMT here.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Absolutely Maggie.
> I had the booster a few weeks ago, just had a sore arm for few days bot otherwise all good.
> My cousin had the first 2 jabs but is refusing to have the booster because she thinks all the talk about Omicron is just scaremongering and being used to divert attention from our PM and his misdemeanours. For an intelligent woman she is being pretty dumb about this. None of her kids are vaccinated either.


But the whole world is sick, not just Britain, so how does that fit? You might ask her...LOL


Lyn W said:


> You're up early!
> It's 2.15 pm GMT here.


I don't sleep much anymore...I have been up since 1:30..I like being up when the world is so quiet. It's my favorite time of the day...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> But the whole world is sick, not just Britain, so how does that fit? You might ask her...LOL


She said she's worried about her long term health - I said she should have the jabs to make sure she has a long term!! 
There's no reasoning with her. I think if they told her she couldn't have the jab, she would want it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My brother and the 2 kids had mild cases. Penny is having a little worse with loss of taste but nothing like what I had. This is the first flue shot I've ever had and that's all it really is. I'm not sure I'll take another because I also lived through COVID. I think it's going to take that to help us get to the point that it's "herd immunity". The shot is so it doesn't kill so many people in the long run.


I was listening to a debate about herd immunity. I agree they say you have a stronger immunity from covid. If you get covid and build your own anti virus opposed to getting a shot. 
The problem with that is what price do we pay in deaths trying to achieve herd immunity without the vaccine.


----------



## Ray--Opo

M


Lyn W said:


> I don't know if it would be the same in the US but pharmacies and some supermarkets stock TENS machines here. I also have an infra red massage wand that helps with muscle pain too.


I will look, Mark showed me on Amazon. They just weren't available.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

TheLastGreen said:


> If you follow the fence, everything on the left, up and over the mountain infront. We use solar, the sun shines a lot there, and hot. UV easily reaches above 11. The water comes from a river, the spring is high in the mountains. The water is filtered through the mountains, and it's pure and full of minerals. We had it tested and it's cleaner than Valpré's water. The road is off grid, and it's far from civilization.
> The farm's name is Wilhelmnina, named after the previous farmers wife (They lived there about a hundred years ago)
> @maggie3fan the last time I was there was about three years ago, sadly I don't live there, but that would be the life!
> Some images
> View attachment 337502
> View attachment 337503
> View attachment 337504
> View attachment 337505
> 
> This is at the back of the house. There are 6 pools or ponds of water, like 6 swimming pools
> View attachment 337506
> 
> These are sewejaartjies (seven years) if you cut them by the stem and hang them upside down, they'll last forever, they dry out and become paper like (you also get white ones)
> View attachment 337507
> View attachment 337508
> 
> The road to it has kosmos, a flower that comes from Mexico
> View attachment 337509
> 
> View attachment 337512
> 
> The left mountain is called Suikerbosberg, the right is Proteaberg (both names we made up)
> Suikerbosberg has suikerbos (sugarbush) plants
> View attachment 337510
> View attachment 337511
> 
> Proteaberg has proteas, perhaps I should make a thread and post some photos of our farm...


Ohmigosh! Absolutely stunning! I (almost) have no words!

Protea grows here in Hawaii too, it would be interesting to see the types you have there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Blimey!
> You need to get Opo starting on digging out the site!!


With the shortage of materials they cant even give me any time frame what so ever. Just 2023? I am glad she put me at the top of the list. Can you imagine if I was 198th on the waiting list. We only have 2 pool installers that have good reputations in the area. They are building new homes all over the area. I am sure when materials are available. Some companies from other areas will be coming around.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> With the shortage of materials they cant even give me any time frame what so ever. Just 2023? I am glad she put me at the top of the list. Can you imagine if I was 198th on the waiting list. We only have 2 pool installers that have good reputations in the area. They are building new homes all over the area. I am sure when materials are available. Some companies from other areas will be coming around.



yikes….. time for those companies to expand their empire. Forget $BitCoin… time to invest!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Anybody who shops at Publix grocery store. Their prime rib roast is 6.98lb. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was listening to a debate about herd immunity. I agree they say you have a stronger immunity from covid. If you get covid and build your own anti virus opposed to getting a shot.
> The problem with that is what price do we pay in deaths trying to achieve herd immunity without the vaccine.


Yes I agree. It wasn't fun for me to go through it believe me but when I got it I had no choice because the shot wasn't available yet. I did get my first flue shot in my life for covid though even though I have natural immunity and that's about what it is. It's just a flue shot. Joe won't take it because he thinks he's smart from his education on Facebook.? I had to go out while all this was first starting because I can't trust Joe to stay clean and I didn't have any other choice. We have to eat. I had to have gotten it from the grocery store because I wasn't going anywhere else and very seldom when I did. It's so contagious that I got it even though I don't normally get the flu and such stuff. Even with my health problems I don't.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Anybody who shops at Publix grocery store. Their prime rib roast is 6.98lb. ?


Got one the other day and it was de-ribbed! I cut that monster into 4 one inch thick steaks! What a deal


----------



## Blackdog1714

Injury update! Last Saturday when playing tennis I heard a pop in my calf but managed to not go down! It was a grade one tear and is going to take a few weeks without tennis to heal! BTW the wife got her work present and it's a deep tissue massage gun and wow does it help!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Injury update! Last Saturday when playing tennis I heard a pop in my calf but managed to not go down! It was a grade one tear and is going to take a few weeks without tennis to heal! BTW the wife got her work present and it's a deep tissue massage gun and wow does it help!


Oh geesh ? I'll be thinking of you and hoping and praying. Looks like she got to pick her present and she thought of you ? you owe her one ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn currently unavailable ? I will look elsewhere.


Ray , 
Try “morningsave”
It sells regular items for a really cheaper price! That’s where I got my tens machine and it’s a dream for my aching back….
Lots of luck!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> She said she's worried about her long term health - I said she should have the jabs to make sure she has a long term!!
> There's no reasoning with her. I think if they told her she couldn't have the jab, she would want it.


Sorry to interrupt Lyn ….
But my thought is almost the same.
When you tell someone they HAVE to do something, they tell you to blow it out your……..?

BUTTTTT…or …. However……
If you ask or even politely nudge people to do something… they come to do it in MASSES!!!! ??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Injury update! Last Saturday when playing tennis I heard a pop in my calf but managed to not go down! It was a grade one tear and is going to take a few weeks without tennis to heal! BTW the wife got her work present and it's a deep tissue massage gun and wow does it help!


Was it your Achilles tendon?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ray ,
> Try “morningsave”
> It sells regular items for a really cheaper price! That’s where I got my tens machine and it’s a dream for my aching back….
> Lots of luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Injury update! Last Saturday when playing tennis I heard a pop in my calf but managed to not go down! It was a grade one tear and is going to take a few weeks without tennis to heal! BTW the wife got her work present and it's a deep tissue massage gun and wow does it help!


I lovvvveeee mine! Wish they invented it sooner!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all and Happy Thursday! Wishing everyone a fabulous day.
also want to say thank you for the Christmas cards that I have received. The smiles they brought are very special to me!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Injury update! Last Saturday when playing tennis I heard a pop in my calf but managed to not go down! It was a grade one tear and is going to take a few weeks without tennis to heal! BTW the wife got her work present and it's a deep tissue massage gun and wow does it help!


I hope you make a speedy recovery, I found my IR massager good too.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry to interrupt Lyn ….
> But my thought is almost the same.
> When you tell someone they HAVE to do something, they tell you to blow it out your……..?
> 
> BUTTTTT…or …. However……
> If you ask or even politely nudge people to do something… they come to do it in MASSES!!!! ??


Very true!
I think they call it Reverse phycology!
We used to use it with the kids in school - tell they mustn't or can't do something you want them to do - and they do it!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, same old weather here.
Lola is still in his bed and not showing any signs of being sociable today (not that he is usually!)
I hope you're all having a good Thursday - is it really Xmas Day in 9 days time??????


----------



## Lizz-ie

I've only just found this ? but am wondering, has Tidgys Dad moved out?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lizz-ie said:


> I've only just found this ? but am wondering, has Tidgys Dad moved out?


He still stops by to visit very occasionally. His real life intervened and he couldn't spend as much time with us as he used to.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Was it your Achilles tendon?


Nope part of my calf muscles which thankfully I have more of than most other muscles


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and Happy Thursday! Wishing everyone a fabulous day.
> also want to say thank you for the Christmas cards that I have received. The smiles they brought are very special to me!


Hello Heather, haven't said hello to you in awhile. Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope part of my calf muscles which thankfully I have more of than most other muscles


I tore my my Achilles while out fishing on my boat. I tore it where it attached to the muscle. I was a trooper though, I stayed out fishing. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

So for a long time I ha e dealt with spray cans, glues, and caulks expiring well before they should or being way to sluggish. I used an old cabinet that I tore out of the kitchen and borrowed the RHP from my Russians outdoor enclosure to create a warming cabinet. It just takes too much energy and money to keep the whole shed warm in the winter so smaller is better. I keep it at 70 and it is awesome. The doors are almost 100 years old too! Being off from work helped too just had to go a little slower


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all and Happy Thursday! Wishing everyone a fabulous day.
> also want to say thank you for the Christmas cards that I have received. The smiles they brought are very special to me!


I've missed you a bunch. Glad to see or not see you here ????? I miss our little Cinder pictures too ?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> So for a long time I ha e dealt with spray cans, glues, and caulks expiring well before they should or being way to sluggish. I used an old cabinet that I tore out of the kitchen and borrowed the RHP from my Russians outdoor enclosure to create a warming cabinet. It just takes too much energy and money to keep the whole shed warm in the winter so smaller is better. I keep it at 70 and it is awesome. The doors are almost 100 years old too! Being off from work helped too just had to go a little slower


I know what you mean. I used to buy large bottles of glue etc but the problem is they do go bad. Sometimes even inside but they are in a room I keep warmer than 70 most of the time. Now I go through my older stuff and see what I need just for the job. It doesn't help to save the money if it's just going to go bad anyway.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I've missed you a bunch. Glad to see or not see you here ????? I miss our little Cinder pictures too ?


Yes! We need more cinder pictures!


----------



## Cathie G

I finally got to try Mark's introduction to soba noodles and they're pretty darn good. They sit well on my stomach and they will be my go to instead of spaghetti. My son and I tried our hand at oriental cuisine a couple of days ago. It was good if I say so myself. Even though we aren't quite the pro chefs of stir fry yet. Practice makes perfect.?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello Heather, haven't said hello to you in awhile. Hope all is well with you and your family.


I have so much to catch up on so I may just start fresh.. ?

all is well with my clan!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all, same old weather here.
> Lola is still in his bed and not showing any signs of being sociable today (not that he is usually!)
> I hope you're all having a good Thursday - is it really Xmas Day in 9 days time??????


We have had on/off storms all day but it’s 77f here! It’s crazy!!! I saw Toretto out cruising earlier in the rain. 
I just can’t fathom Christmas yet ?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> I tore my my Achilles while out fishing on my boat. I tore it where it attached to the muscle. I was a trooper though, I stayed out fishing. ?


Hope the fishing was worth it!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> So for a long time I ha e dealt with spray cans, glues, and caulks expiring well before they should or being way to sluggish. I used an old cabinet that I tore out of the kitchen and borrowed the RHP from my Russians outdoor enclosure to create a warming cabinet. It just takes too much energy and money to keep the whole shed warm in the winter so smaller is better. I keep it at 70 and it is awesome. The doors are almost 100 years old too! Being off from work helped too just had to go a little slower


I have taken off work the rest of the year starting Monday.. I’ve been super busy at work trying to get ahead.. now I’ll stay super busy at home trying catch up.. ?

it’s amazing how much junk can collect over a period of time. I’ve got to do some major cleaning around my place.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I've missed you a bunch. Glad to see or not see you here ????? I miss our little Cinder pictures too ?


Oh you know I can hook you up!!
She’s the star of my photo album ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes! We need more cinder pictures!


Done!!! I’ll have to get some recent ones of my Ducks and Geese…& my 4 legged lawn mowers too)


----------



## Maro2Bear

That warm front really did bring some favorable/disturbed weather along. Sunny and nice all day here in Maryland with temps about 65F (18C).

In the morning I worked some on the next “Project” and then we went for a real walk outside at our local refuge. My first real walk with the new hip.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> We have had on/off storms all day but it’s 77f here! It’s crazy!!! I saw Toretto out cruising earlier in the rain.
> I just can’t fathom Christmas yet ?


It's 65f here and raining on and off. That's ridiculous! But Ohio hasn't been Ohio for a long while. We're supposed to get a cold front coming thru next week so we'll see... but then again South African Santas are on the beach with their flip flops on so it's still the holidays ???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh you know I can hook you up!!
> She’s the star of my photo album ?
> View attachment 337590
> View attachment 337591
> View attachment 337592
> View attachment 337593


Oh my garsh ? her tail end is as funny as Razberri's. Razberri has a snozolla of a tail that looks like a stogie and she only weighs 5 1/2 lbs.? Too cute! I'm showing Joe. We'll see maybe what he thinks.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh ? her tail end is as funny as Razberri's. Razberri has a snozolla of a tail that looks like a stogie and she only weighs 5 1/2 lbs.? Too cute! I'm showing Joe. We'll see maybe what he thinks.





EllieMay said:


> Oh you know I can hook you up!!
> She’s the star of my photo album ?
> View attachment 337590
> View attachment 337591
> View attachment 337592
> View attachment 337593


OMG, the 4th photo with her tongue out is so funny...like she just took off her girdle & everything's hanging out!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> OMG, the 4th photo with her tongue out is so funny...like she just took off her girdle & everything's hanging out!


EllieMay is making me fall in love with bull dogs ? I loved that one too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hope the fishing was worth it!


Always worth it!? I don't know if you remember when a guy went into the flight tower at the Chicago airport and started it on fire. But after injuring my leg. I decided to fly back to Florida from Michigan to have the operation. Well that guy started that fire and it caused a bunch of flight cancellations. It took me 3 extra days to get to Florida and then to a specialist a week later and then a week later for the operation. I thought that was hell for those few weeks not being able to walk. Little did I know a yr or 2 later it would be a permanent situation walking. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snozolla??? ???


Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh ? her tail end is as funny as Razberri's. Razberri has a snozolla of a tail that looks like a stogie and she only weighs 5 1/2 lbs.? Too cute! I'm showing Joe. We'll see maybe what he thinks.


----------



## EllieMay

Welllllll… that’s just about the gist of it ?


Jan A said:


> OMG, the 4th photo with her tongue out is so funny...like she just took off her girdle & everything's hanging out!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Always worth it!? I don't know if you remember when a guy went into the flight tower at the Chicago airport and started it on fire. But after injuring my leg. I decided to fly back to Florida from Michigan to have the operation. Well that guy started that fire and it caused a bunch of flight cancellations. It took me 3 extra days to get to Florida and then to a specialist a week later and then a week later for the operation. I thought that was hell for those few weeks not being able to walk. Little did I know a yr or 2 later it would be a permanent situation walking. ?


Hindsight is always 20/20 right… i Never knew you walking but I’m sure grateful to know you rolling ? 

have you been able to get back into your prosthetic at all??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Very true!
> I think they call it Reverse phycology!
> We used to use it with the kids in school - tell they mustn't or can't do something you want them to do - and they do it!


It works everytime with the little one here ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> It's 65f here and raining on and off. That's ridiculous! But Ohio hasn't been Ohio for a long while. We're supposed to get a cold front coming thru next week so we'll see... but then again South African Santas are on the beach with their flip flops on so it's still the holidays ???


Be careful, I hear the Pineapple Express is headed your way. It cleared us a couple of days ago so the jet stream should be by soon, if not there already


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh ? her tail end is as funny as Razberri's. Razberri has a snozolla of a tail that looks like a stogie and she only weighs 5 1/2 lbs.? Too cute! I'm showing Joe. We'll see maybe what he thinks.


What is snozolla?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> It works everytime with the little one here ?
> 
> 
> Snoopy’s mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is snozolla?
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a Jimmy Durante nose. Her tail makes you laugh just seeing it. This dainty little rabbit with this crazy funny big fat tail sticking out almost as big as her body.?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Be careful, I hear the Pineapple Express is headed your way. It cleared us a couple of days ago so the jet stream should be by soon, if not there already


They keep coming up with these interesting names for bad weather. If it's cold around here maybe we will have a white Christmas after all


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I guess itʻs because the jet stream comes up from Hawaii. Thatʻs what I heard the weatherman Lonnie Quinn say lol


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I guess itʻs because the jet stream comes up from Hawaii. Thatʻs what I heard the weatherman Lonnie Quinn say lol


Yes I heard about it a week or so ago heading for Maggie first and then of course it will be heading towards me if it dips a bit but here it might be snow. Then it might just go down a bit and visit Maro2Bear. And Blackdog and then across the pond to visit. I kinda like the new names ? I like pineapple ?


----------



## EllieMay

And a happy Friday eve to all of you.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And a happy Friday eve to all of you.


Same to you ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> That warm front really did bring some favorable/disturbed weather along. Sunny and nice all day here in Maryland with temps about 65F (18C).
> 
> In the morning I worked some on the next “Project” and then we went for a real walk outside at our local refuge. My first real walk with the new hip.
> 
> View attachment 337594


I'm tempted to cheer and shout 'Hip Hip Hooray!!' but I won't!
You seem to making great progress - I hope it was painless and comfortable for you.

My nephew has returned from Lithuania without his new hip - the pre op assessments showed that he had extremely high glucose levels (19) and is diabetic, so he couldn't have surgery yesterday and has returned home very disappointed. He is in denial and says he doesn't have diabetes it was the stress that made it high - my sister (his step mum) is a nurse so has put him straight on that. 
Hopefully once he has that stabilised he can have it done but it won't be for a while.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's 65f here and raining on and off. That's ridiculous! But Ohio hasn't been Ohio for a long while. We're supposed to get a cold front coming thru next week so we'll see... but then again South African Santas are on the beach with their flip flops on so it's still the holidays ???


Yup and in some parts of Australia Santa arrives on the beach on a surf board!!
I spent Xmas in South Africa once and it was strange sipping Martinis on the pool side in the sunshine - very nice though!!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> And a happy Friday eve to all of you.


Same to you Heather - although at 00.33 we have now reached Saturday morning.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening/early morning all.
It was a grey, mild day here again and that seems set to continue for most of the weekend and nest week. Then it will probably get colder.
I had a funeral today (my brother in law's dad). More a celebration of his life because he had a difficult year suffering form dementia so it was a happy release for him really. So far the numbers haven't been restricted at services again but that could happen soon with rules coming back in to try to keep gatherings safe.
Then this afternoon I finally managed to do some Xmassy things - still doesn't feel like Christmas yet though.
I hope those of you still in Friday are having a good day, it's time I was in bed.
So Nos Da, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening/early morning all.
> It was a grey, mild day here again and that seems set to continue for most of the weekend and nest week. Then it will probably get colder.
> I had a funeral today (my brother in law's dad). More a celebration of his life because he had a difficult year suffering form dementia so it was a happy release for him really. So far the numbers haven't been restricted at services again but that could happen soon with rules coming back in to try to keep gatherings safe.
> Then this afternoon I finally managed to do some Xmassy things - still doesn't feel like Christmas yet though.
> I hope those of you still in Friday are having a good day, it's time I was in bed.
> So Nos Da, see you tomorrow!


Well... it was a great/bad day as usual ?. I actually finally got the crabby apple ? tree fixed and spruced up a bit. Then I decided to try my hand at a bonsai Norway Spruce because my baby trees from the Arbor Day Foundation finally came. So I did all that along with other stuff but after that it went down hill but that's ok. I will win especially if I wake up tomorrow. I'll use my mountain legs to get thru it... one step at a time.?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh my lord! I am so sorry...what an awful thing to happen


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!

@Lyn W I hope you got some sleep after pulling late hours. What a stressful day it’s seems that you had. 
@Cathie G I hope that today is all great and no bad for you so your mountain legs can get some rest. 
It’s supposed to rain here today bringing in a significant temperature drop.. My plans….. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!! I have a few gifts to finish wrapping and plenty of hallmark movies recorded.


----------



## EllieMay

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
> Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?
> View attachment 337670


Oh no!!! My heart grieves for you. SO SORRY! And she was very beautiful.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
> Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?
> View attachment 337670


So sorry about your beautiful cat, they must have a big dog to be able to do that.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> 
> @Lyn W I hope you got some sleep after pulling late hours. What a stressful day it’s seems that you had.
> @Cathie G I hope that today is all great and no bad for you so your mountain legs can get some rest.
> It’s supposed to rain here today bringing in a significant temperature drop.. My plans….. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!! I have a few gifts to finish wrapping and plenty of hallmark movies recorded.


Sounds like a great plan!
Enjoy your day.
I'm still trying to think of a few gifts for 3 sisters ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
One week today it will be Xmas Day and it feels as if it should be weeks away.
It's a brighter day here and a good outdoor washing drying day - very unusual for December.

Lola is out and about after a good long soak with some opuntia as a treat. He would eat it all but I don't want to have to be cleaning up a deluge of poop, so it's rationed. At the moment he's tucking into his salad leaf, pak choi and ground grass mix. 

I need to pop to the shops so I'll see you later.
Have a good Saturday and TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
> Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?
> View attachment 337670



Yikes…so terrible. A “bite” leading to death. Sorry to hear this.. ?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Thank you all for your condolences, it does sting, but atleast we know how she passed?
I am not one for bad news, so I'll change the tide
It seems to be @Maro2Bear birthday, Happy Birthday, may you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Thank you all for your condolences, it does sting, but atleast we know how she passed?
> I am not one for bad news, so I'll change the tide
> It seems to be @Maro2Bear birthday, Happy Birthday, may you have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 337674


And I second that...Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Mark - @Maro2Bear - I brought out the cheering section for your special day:





Rest and relax, and enjoy your day!!


(I'm not sure, but I THINK these animals belong to @MenagerieGrl !!)​


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. Much appreciated.

Hey….a new hip for my birthday, not too bad! ????????


----------



## Maro2Bear

A day or so before my surgery I went to clean, refresh & top off our aquarium that has a few Mystery/Apple snails. As I lifted up the lighting hood, a snail egg cluster (about an inch long) popped off. I quickly retrieved & mcgivered up a brooding container for the eggs. A look this morning & they “seem” to be growing & swelling. Moist on paper towels, but not soaking. I’m hoping they hatch out!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20 right… i Never knew you walking but I’m sure grateful to know you rolling ?
> 
> have you been able to get back into your prosthetic at all??


I am getting close. The medication that is causing the swelling is a must. So the other option is to lose weight. ??
So a couple of months back. I got back to trying to lose weight.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> Hey….a new hip for my birthday, not too bad! ????????


Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
> Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?
> View attachment 337670


Aw'www, I'm so sad for you and your family. Having a family member pass naturally is one thing but to pass from being hit, or other traumatic cause, just makes it worse. Hug's to you and your family. . . ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Happy Birthday Mark!



Thank you Sir Ray & Opo.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
> Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?
> View attachment 337670


What a cute little face. I'm so sorry you lost your little Snowy.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> Hey….a new hip for my birthday, not too bad! ????????


Happy birthday and thank you for the soba noodles tip. I'm trying to think of all different kinds of ways to use them.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> Hey….a new hip for my birthday, not too bad! ????????


It is hip hip hooray for your birthday then!!?
Happy birthday Mark I hope you are having a lovely day and doing something special to celebrate.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It is hip hip hooray for your birthday then!!?
> Happy birthday Mark I hope you are having a lovely day and doing something special to celebrate.?



The day is limping right a long. ? A bit overcast today , but mild, so not too bad. I had started a new project a week or two before my surgery, but didnt get to finish it. Soo, now i can go up & down steps again, and Im trying to get the last few pieces glued up before the evening when we will light it up.

I can’t post too many pix of the pieces..or you will guess too easily.
But, here’s one teaser. I needed to make four similar/identical holders.
In total, I think we are at about 35 individual pieces in this project with a German Christkindl theme.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> The day is limping right a long. ? A bit overcast today , but mild, so not too bad. I had started a new project a week or two before my surgery, but didnt get to finish it. Soo, now i can go up & down steps again, and Im trying to get the last few pieces glued up before the evening when we will light it up.
> 
> I can’t post too many pix of the pieces..or you will guess too easily.
> But, here’s one teaser. I needed to make four similar/identical holders.
> In total, I think we are at about 35 individual pieces in this project with a German Christkindl theme.
> 
> View attachment 337695


? ? ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> The day is limping right a long. ? A bit overcast today , but mild, so not too bad. I had started a new project a week or two before my surgery, but didnt get to finish it. Soo, now i can go up & down steps again, and Im trying to get the last few pieces glued up before the evening when we will light it up.
> 
> I can’t post too many pix of the pieces..or you will guess too easily.
> But, here’s one teaser. I needed to make four similar/identical holders.
> In total, I think we are at about 35 individual pieces in this project with a German Christkindl theme.
> 
> View attachment 337695


Philippine Mahogany?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The day is limping right a long. ? A bit overcast today , but mild, so not too bad. I had started a new project a week or two before my surgery, but didnt get to finish it. Soo, now i can go up & down steps again, and Im trying to get the last few pieces glued up before the evening when we will light it up.
> 
> I can’t post too many pix of the pieces..or you will guess too easily.
> But, here’s one teaser. I needed to make four similar/identical holders.
> In total, I think we are at about 35 individual pieces in this project with a German Christkindl theme.
> 
> View attachment 337695


Come on now... Do we really have to wait ? Did I miss the finished bowl? Or was it done with your last picture? Which I loved by the way. I don't mean to put pressure on you ? I mean no more than you do. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!
> 
> @Lyn W I hope you got some sleep after pulling late hours. What a stressful day it’s seems that you had.
> @Cathie G I hope that today is all great and no bad for you so your mountain legs can get some rest.
> It’s supposed to rain here today bringing in a significant temperature drop.. My plans….. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!! I have a few gifts to finish wrapping and plenty of hallmark movies recorded.


Well... every day has it's good and bad.but the good usually out does the bad in the long run. Mountain legs don't have to do anything but take one step at a time. I don't want to go into the problem I'm having because it's too complicated. And silly stupid issues. It seems our peaceful neighborhood has a poisonous snake in the grass so to speak. I've stepped on many a snake.? I've already won and that person just doesn't know it yet.? Hallmark movies sounds good to me. And a great way to celebrate this week before Christmas and the New Year.??


----------



## EllieMay

@Maro2Bear 
Happy Birthday Mark! I hope it’s been wonderful for you and wifey both . The new project looks mighty interesting.. as always ?


----------



## EllieMay

All of my geese and ducks from the spring are doing wonderful. They are all free range in the lake now. They find safety in numbers and roost together on a little island in The lake. They stay home mostly during the day or right on my shoreline. I have picked up many duck eggs on the island and successfully hatched and rehomed quite a few. I finally had to just stop picking them up. I never did get any greese eggs and finally just wrote that off until next spring.. About a month ago, Rigsy ( the red rescue dog) brought me a beautifully clean LARGE egg… she was handling it so gently so I took it and placed it in the incubator.. I am assuming that it’s a goose egg but I refer to it as the mystery egg… I checked it a few days ago and whatever it is is active in the egg. I am expecting some sort of Christmas baby. Whatever it is, it surely must be special. I’ll keep you updated


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> All of my geese and ducks from the spring are doing wonderful. They are all free range in the lake now. They find safety in numbers and roost together on a little island in The lake. They stay home mostly during the day or right on my shoreline. I have picked up many duck eggs on the island and successfully hatched and rehomed quite a few. I finally had to just stop picking them up. I never did get any greese eggs and finally just wrote that off until next spring.. About a month ago, Rigsy ( the red rescue dog) brought me a beautifully clean LARGE egg… she was handling it so gently so I took it and placed it in the incubator.. I am assuming that it’s a goose egg but I refer to it as the mystery egg… I checked it a few days ago and whatever it is is active in the egg. I am expecting some sort of Christmas baby. Whatever it is, it surely must be special. I’ll keep you updated
> View attachment 337709
> View attachment 337710


@ EllieMay, oh, oH, OH, Your Geese, are they Chinese Browns?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

@EllieMay - My Ethyl struttin her stuff and her Beau Cletus. Chinese Browns.


----------



## Jan A

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
> Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?
> View attachment 337670


Holy cow! That's awful. I am so sorry. Words are not enough. My cats are my kids.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I got the Moderna vaccine last March...then the variant shows up, so because I have underlying lung disease I got the booster last thursday the 16th. But last Wednesday the 15th I went to my bible study christmas party...and found out today the man sitting about 8 feet away from me tested positive for the variant.


----------



## TheLastGreen

That's horrible Maggie! I hope you don't have it, stay strong and update us! Do you have to wait a few days until you can test? Here in SA we don't have the self tests people have in Europe or the USA


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I got the Moderna vaccine last March...then the variant shows up, so because I have underlying lung disease I got the booster last thursday the 16th. But last Wednesday the 15th I went to my bible study christmas party...and found out today the man sitting about 8 feet away from me tested positive for the variant.


I hope he was far enough away not to pass it on to you Maggie. 
Some people don't have any symptoms so could have it and be passing it on to many others. 
I recently had some lateral flow tests delivered, there's only 7 and I think we can have 2 boxes each but they ran out because of people getting them for testing before/after Xmas gatherings. I hope the system doesn't allow people to take more than they need. 
Can you get them in US?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, 
It's dry and bright but quite foggy here today so the sun isn't actually reaching us.
I'm beginning to panic now about gifts for 2 of my sisters - what do you get the women who have everything???? I've ordered a wildlife camera for one of them but the others already have them. 
I'm thinking of some sort of wild animal adoption now - but how do you wrap an elephant??? 
I'd better get back to searching the internet for ideas.
Have a lovely Sunday and see you later.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> All of my geese and ducks from the spring are doing wonderful. They are all free range in the lake now. They find safety in numbers and roost together on a little island in The lake. They stay home mostly during the day or right on my shoreline. I have picked up many duck eggs on the island and successfully hatched and rehomed quite a few. I finally had to just stop picking them up. I never did get any greese eggs and finally just wrote that off until next spring.. About a month ago, Rigsy ( the red rescue dog) brought me a beautifully clean LARGE egg… she was handling it so gently so I took it and placed it in the incubator.. I am assuming that it’s a goose egg but I refer to it as the mystery egg… I checked it a few days ago and whatever it is is active in the egg. I am expecting some sort of Christmas baby. Whatever it is, it surely must be special. I’ll keep you updated
> View attachment 337709
> View attachment 337710


They all have a lovely safe home and how exciting to have a new arrival on the way. 
What a lovely gift for you from your dog.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Come on now... Do we really have to wait ? Did I miss the finished bowl? Or was it done with your last picture? Which I loved by the way. I don't mean to put pressure on you ? I mean no more than you do. ?



That last pix, was it finished. Unless you want to see it full of Christmas cookies?


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Philippine Mahogany?



That piece is Sapele. A really nice wood to work with & finishes up nicely. Sooooo, the new project requires four tealight type holders.

Here are the first two. One about to be parted off & the next ready to hollow out & shape.


----------



## EllieMay

MenagerieGrl said:


> @ EllieMay, oh, oH, OH, Your Geese, are they Chinese Browns?


They are African Greys extremely spoiled and entitled.. lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> @Maro2Bear
> Happy Birthday Mark! I hope it’s been wonderful for you and wifey both . The new project looks mighty interesting.. as always ?



Thanks! & enjoy your time at home for the Holidays!


----------



## EllieMay

MenagerieGrl said:


> View attachment 337712
> 
> @EllieMay - My Ethyl struttin her stuff and her Beau Cletus. Chinese Browns.


Oh I love them! And they look identical to mine. I was always afraid of geese before I got mine. My mother had Canadians when I was a child and those geese terrorized me . But now, I have a whole new perspective. As babies, these were so affectionate and now, when I go out and call, they come running.. the smallest one ( Simon) is such a love bug. He grooms me and likes to be held. I’ll have to get better pics for you.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's dry and bright but quite foggy here today so the sun isn't actually reaching us.
> I'm beginning to panic now about gifts for 2 of my sisters - what do you get the women who have everything???? I've ordered a wildlife camera for one of them but the others already have them.
> I'm thinking of some sort of wild animal adoption now - but how do you wrap an elephant???
> I'd better get back to searching the internet for ideas.
> Have a lovely Sunday and see you later.


I think your on track with the animal adoption idea. That’s an amazing gifts that gives to many. I’m sure you can print some kind of certificate when you purchase to give and then they mail promotional items or updates on the adoptee.. I would love it!


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> They all have a lovely safe home and how exciting to have a new arrival on the way.
> What a lovely gift for you from your dog.


I absolutely can’t wait… I don’t know what I’ll do if it turns out to be a heron or some such.. lol


----------



## EllieMay

The morning greeting crew ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> The morning greeting crew ?
> View attachment 337737


Is that a Frenchie? Look's like it is sayin, , , Who U lookin at? Everyone looks real comfy...


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> The morning greeting crew ?
> View attachment 337737


What a lovely picture
Very symmetrical!!


----------



## EllieMay

She’s an English… all of my animals are loved but Cinder is very special.. God knew exactly what I needed before I did and she’s been my Buoy in some really high seas . She knows she’s special too ?


MenagerieGrl said:


> Is that a Frenchie? Look's like it is sayin, , , Who U lookin at? Everyone looks real comfy...


----------



## EllieMay

Lol.. they are all hams! We got our temperature drop yesterday and it was a very frosty 32F here this morning with highs barely making the 50’s… you know your in Texas when it’s flip flops one day and toboggans the next ?


Lyn W said:


> What a lovely picture
> Very symmetrical!!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> The morning greeting crew ?
> View attachment 337737


The other day on my AT&T email newsfeed there was a story about a found dog that had a huge tumor on its head. It was covering one eye and almost covering the other eye. The dog looked JUST LIKE Cinder, same color and everything. But after the surgery she looked like a mix between bulldog and something else. I tried to find the story, but it's gone.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Lol.. they are all hams! We got our temperature drop yesterday and it was a very frosty 32F here this morning with highs barely making the 50’s… you know your in Texas when it’s flip flops one day and toboggans the next ?


We had our first overnight frost of the winter last night too. All the waterers have a layer of frost over them.


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> We had our first overnight frost of the winter last night too. All the waterers have a layer of frost over them.


SWEATER WEATHER- how’s the road construction coming along?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> SWEATER WEATHER- how’s the road construction coming along?


It won't get going again until March or so.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> That last pix, was it finished. Unless you want to see it full of Christmas cookies?
> 
> View attachment 337735


That would be lovely too. Is it part of the 35 piece project? I love the way it looks in that picture.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> All of my geese and ducks from the spring are doing wonderful. They are all free range in the lake now. They find safety in numbers and roost together on a little island in The lake. They stay home mostly during the day or right on my shoreline. I have picked up many duck eggs on the island and successfully hatched and rehomed quite a few. I finally had to just stop picking them up. I never did get any greese eggs and finally just wrote that off until next spring.. About a month ago, Rigsy ( the red rescue dog) brought me a beautifully clean LARGE egg… she was handling it so gently so I took it and placed it in the incubator.. I am assuming that it’s a goose egg but I refer to it as the mystery egg… I checked it a few days ago and whatever it is is active in the egg. I am expecting some sort of Christmas baby. Whatever it is, it surely must be special. I’ll keep you updated
> View attachment 337709
> View attachment 337710


Ahh that will be so much fun. Can't wait to watch.?


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> That's horrible Maggie! I hope you don't have it, stay strong and update us! Do you have to wait a few days until you can test? Here in SA we don't have the self tests people have in Europe or the USA


We have to pay for them in the US and they are really not accepted by anyone yet where I live.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's dry and bright but quite foggy here today so the sun isn't actually reaching us.
> I'm beginning to panic now about gifts for 2 of my sisters - what do you get the women who have everything???? I've ordered a wildlife camera for one of them but the others already have them.
> I'm thinking of some sort of wild animal adoption now - but how do you wrap an elephant???
> I'd better get back to searching the internet for ideas.
> Have a lovely Sunday and see you later.


Maybe just a snack basket for Christmas eve?


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> That's horrible Maggie! I hope you don't have it, stay strong and update us! Do you have to wait a few days until you can test? Here in SA we don't have the self tests people have in Europe or the USA


I don't have money for a home test...I'll talk to my pharmacy tomorrow to see what I need to do...they are closed on the weekend.


----------



## Maggie3fan

It started raining Saturday afternoon...nothing new...only it rained harder and more and harder and slushy all night long... in the morning light my box turtle pond has escaped it's banks and Mary Knobbins pen is under 3 or 4 inches of water...it was supposed to snow but the temp stay at 35...


----------



## Maggie3fan

So I felt crappy all day Sunday...temp is 101...damn


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> So I felt crappy all day Sunday...temp is 101...damn



Darn, that’s not good.

Hope you can get tested…

Why Test? Because some of the symptoms of flu, COVID-19, and other respiratory illnesses are similar, the difference between them cannot be made based on symptoms alone. Testing is needed to tell what the illness is and to confirm a diagnosis. People can be infected with both flu and the virus that causes COVID-19 at the same time and have symptoms of both influenza and COVID-19.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn, that’s not good.
> 
> Hope you can get tested…
> 
> Why Test? Because some of the symptoms of flu, COVID-19, and other respiratory illnesses are similar, the difference between them cannot be made based on symptoms alone. Testing is needed to tell what the illness is and to confirm a diagnosis. People can be infected with both flu and the virus that causes COVID-19 at the same time and have symptoms of both influenza and COVID-19.


Yes I know...but this is a small town and nothing is open until later today...I will get tested and my temp is 101 now and I feel pretty crappy...oh hell...I thought I was gonna die in a car wreck...not in bed alone...hell


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn, that’s not good.
> 
> Hope you can get tested…
> 
> Why Test? Because some of the symptoms of flu, COVID-19, and other respiratory illnesses are similar, the difference between them cannot be made based on symptoms alone. Testing is needed to tell what the illness is and to confirm a diagnosis. People can be infected with both flu and the virus that causes COVID-19 at the same time and have symptoms of both influenza and COVID-19.


yep, I know...but I have to run to town...have to...so I will wear my good mask and gloves...go to the Safeway and Petsmart...stay away from people and come home. My temp went up in the night but is normal now...but I still feel crappy. So not only am I gonna go spread COVID germs around town, I live outside of town off a 2 lane hiway...I drive a car that is very low, with a faring that is maybe 3 inches off the pavement...my Sulcata pens have inches of water in them, my carport is flooded and water is rushing down my street...dammit...I need bird seed and turtle food...so I am off to see...my life is drama even if it's not...lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

A little colder this morning, but sunny & bright.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> A little colder this morning, but sunny & bright.
> 
> View attachment 337785


Oh my goodness!!! I live in snow country...but it never freezes that hard...that is just awesome...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> yep, I know...but I have to run to town...have to...so I will wear my good mask and gloves...go to the Safeway and Petsmart...stay away from people and come home. My temp went up in the night but is normal now...but I still feel crappy. So not only am I gonna go spread COVID germs around town, I live outside of town off a 2 lane hiway...I drive a car that is very low, with a faring that is maybe 3 inches off the pavement...my Sulcata pens have inches of water in them, my carport is flooded and water is rushing down my street...dammit...I need bird seed and turtle food...so I am off to see...my life is drama even if it's not...lol


I wish I could help Maggie.
Maybe ring your doctor to ask for advice before you go out - they may be able to bring you a test. Is your daughter near you?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a grey, drizzly day here and chillier than it's been.
They say it will be a mild but wet Xmas Day so no white Christmas for us. 
My sister is getting a new pup today - almost identical to Fudge.
They were going to wait for a few months, but my niece saw these available and has persuaded her to have one. I think it's too soon for her because she really just wants another Fudge - but on the other hand it may help her.
I hope you're all having a good Monday.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I wish I could help Maggie.
> Maybe ring your doctor to ask for advice before you go out - they may be able to bring you a test. Is your daughter near you?


Don't worry about me. My doctor is only in his office Tuesday and Friday. I'll call my...I think you'd say my chemist...my pharmacy...as its been them with all the jabs...and they deliver, but I don't know if I have to go somewhere to get tested. 
My daughter lives in Virginia. I'm ok...I don't need help yet...I'm gonna take the squirrel out and slide on into town...lol


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Good Mornin, All!
Starting the wind up to Christmas, Time is movin too fast. I've been savoring the days leading up to Christmas. 
Been relatively nice here the last 4 or so day's, BUT starting tonight/ Tuesday, were supposed to get varying amounts of rain EVERY day for the next 6/7 days. One local area prediction is 8" rain over the next week. My Chicken Pen is gettin a lil soggy.
It's amazing how I have become accustomed to the low rainfall over the last few years, and now that the rains have arrived, I will have to do storm mitigation's as the rains come.
And this is a La Niña weather pattern year which typically is a low rainfall pattern. Go Figure.
Were above the normal precipitation @ this time. January is typically our wetter Month. 
So Fingers crossed ?that we get a great snow pack in the Sierra's which is our "Natural" reservoir for water later on in the year. 
@maggie3fan, I hope your able to get a test, to confirm or deny the presence of Covid. I'm hopin you just have a cold or flu. ? Wishin you my best . .


----------



## TheLastGreen

Goodnight to you all! Hope everyone's day was good


Sending good vibes to you @maggie3fan , stay strong!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Goodnight to you all! Hope everyone's day was good
> View attachment 337797
> 
> Sending good vibes to you @maggie3fan , stay strong!


Nos Da! Sleep well!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain - either too much or just not enough. Few folks will say - hey, perfect amount of rain today. ?‍ That said….we are really low in rain department. Hardly any measurable amount in the last month. All of the trees, bushes & newly planted Spring bulbs could use a good drink.

Just back from the Doctor’s office who did my hip two weeks back. Had X-Rays & 23 metal staples removed. All looking & feeling good. There’s a three month “critical” period when one is supposed to take it easy, rehab & get better & NOT dislocate the bone!

Any how…looks like I’m all good.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Rain - either too much or just not enough. Few folks will say - hey, perfect amount of rain today. ?‍ That said….we are really low in rain department. Hardly any measurable amount in the last month. All of the trees, bushes & newly planted Spring bulbs could use a good drink.
> 
> Just back from the Doctor’s office who did my hip two weeks back. Had X-Rays & 23 metal staples removed. All looking & feeling good. There’s a three month “critical” period when one is supposed to take it easy, rehab & get better & NOT dislocate the bone!
> 
> Any how…looks like I’m all good.


Um, ya . . . lets hear you say that in 3 month's. Just don't take on too many challenges, and you'll be fine. Best of luck with the recovery...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> yep, I know...but I have to run to town...have to...so I will wear my good mask and gloves...go to the Safeway and Petsmart...stay away from people and come home. My temp went up in the night but is normal now...but I still feel crappy. So not only am I gonna go spread COVID germs around town, I live outside of town off a 2 lane hiway...I drive a car that is very low, with a faring that is maybe 3 inches off the pavement...my Sulcata pens have inches of water in them, my carport is flooded and water is rushing down my street...dammit...I need bird seed and turtle food...so I am off to see...my life is drama even if it's not...lol


My heart goes out to you and my prayers too. It's pretty sick when you have to hope and pray for no covid for a person that is just as sick with something else.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's a grey, drizzly day here and chillier than it's been.
> They say it will be a mild but wet Xmas Day so no white Christmas for us.
> My sister is getting a new pup today - almost identical to Fudge.
> They were going to wait for a few months, but my niece saw these available and has persuaded her to have one. I think it's too soon for her because she really just wants another Fudge - but on the other hand it may help her.
> I hope you're all having a good Monday.


I guess I won't be sending you a white Christmas pic. The weather man said around 55 that day unless Ohio does one of it's flip flops. And it's prone to that ? maybe some before daylight. It's just my opinion but I do think it's a good thing to take a new pet into a good home right away. It helps with the sorrow of losing a beloved pet and family member. I still have days that I cope with the loss of QueSi! but I bought Razberri within a few days. Even though she is totally different she has found her own place in my heart.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good Mornin, All!
> Starting the wind up to Christmas, Time is movin too fast. I've been savoring the days leading up to Christmas.
> Been relatively nice here the last 4 or so day's, BUT starting tonight/ Tuesday, were supposed to get varying amounts of rain EVERY day for the next 6/7 days. One local area prediction is 8" rain over the next week. My Chicken Pen is gettin a lil soggy.
> It's amazing how I have become accustomed to the low rainfall over the last few years, and now that the rains have arrived, I will have to do storm mitigation's as the rains come.
> And this is a La Niña weather pattern year which typically is a low rainfall pattern. Go Figure.
> Were above the normal precipitation @ this time. January is typically our wetter Month.
> So Fingers crossed ?that we get a great snow pack in the Sierra's which is our "Natural" reservoir for water later on in the year.
> @maggie3fan, I hope your able to get a test, to confirm or deny the presence of Covid. I'm hopin you just have a cold or flu. ? Wishin you my best . .


Thanks...I'm kinda laughing at you...I live in a state where it rains 7 months outa the year. It has been raining steadily and hard for a week now. I have lived in this house for almost 16 years now and I have never ever ever seen it as flooded as it is now... one more inch of rain under the shed I'm going to have to unplug all the electricity and bring those tortoises in the house... it is almost to the floor of the shed. My sister was an engineer and she taught me how to dig trenches and stuff...so I went around on the other side of the shed and kind of dug a trench from under the tort shed to my neighbor's yard and so right now the water is running out... let's keep our fingers crossed that the shed does not flood...I don't want a 40 lb tortoise in my house... can you just imagine! okay anyway I'm home my guy tells me to stay home watch for a cough, temperature and not worry about it...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks...I'm kinda laughing at you...I live in a state where it rains 7 months outa the year. It has been raining steadily and hard for a week now. I have lived in this house for almost 16 years now and I have never ever ever seen it as flooded as it is now... one more inch of rain under the shed I'm going to have to unplug all the electricity and bring those tortoises in the house... it is almost to the floor of the shed. My sister was an engineer and she taught me how to dig trenches and stuff...so I went around on the other side of the shed and kind of dug a trench from under the tort shed to my neighbor's yard and so right now the water is running out... let's keep our fingers crossed that the shed does not flood...I don't want a 40 lb tortoise in my house... can you just imagine! okay anyway I'm home my guy tells me to stay home watch for a cough, temperature and not worry about it...
> View attachment 337812


??


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Good morning, have a glorious day!
> View attachment 336193


What a sweet face...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks...I'm kinda laughing at you...I live in a state where it rains 7 months outa the year. It has been raining steadily and hard for a week now. I have lived in this house for almost 16 years now and I have never ever ever seen it as flooded as it is now... one more inch of rain under the shed I'm going to have to unplug all the electricity and bring those tortoises in the house... it is almost to the floor of the shed. My sister was an engineer and she taught me how to dig trenches and stuff...so I went around on the other side of the shed and kind of dug a trench from under the tort shed to my neighbor's yard and so right now the water is running out... let's keep our fingers crossed that the shed does not flood...I don't want a 40 lb tortoise in my house... can you just imagine! okay anyway I'm home my guy tells me to stay home watch for a cough, temperature and not worry about it...
> View attachment 337812


Yes, Maggie, I have "been there Done that". And it's no fun doin it when it's pouring down rain. Reminds me of a story:
Back in 2012, Dec. 31st we were getting inundated with rain. I worked for The local Sewer District as a Senior Maintenance Technician, I got a call from our Crew member that was "on-Call" that a Pump Station in Crockett Ca. was on the verge of flooding and to come assist. I threw on my clothes, put the tool box in the truck and on I went, I was 500ft. from the exit off the freeway, hit a huge puddle, lost control, did 2, 360's, hit the center divide and came to rest in the middle of the freeway @ 04:00am. Virtually NO cars around. Fired the truck up, limped off the freeway on 3 wheels, made it into town, and headed for the pump station. Un benonste to me the parking lot you had to drive through to get to the pump station had 2 ft of water in it. I rounded the corner, went flyin through the parking lot with water going over the hood of the truck, once I figured out this is NOT good, I floored it, got to high ground 600 feet through the parking lot. We ended up spending 14 hrs there keeping the pump station from going under. . . True Story! Whatta night!


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> What a sweet face...


You should see him after he's been eating mushrooms...


----------



## TheLastGreen

Môre môre! @Lyn W are you Welsh? Fascinating language! It's time to get up and go, have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I guess I won't be sending you a white Christmas pic. The weather man said around 55 that day unless Ohio does one of it's flip flops. And it's prone to that ? maybe some before daylight. It's just my opinion but I do think it's a good thing to take a new pet into a good home right away. It helps with the sorrow of losing a beloved pet and family member. I still have days that I cope with the loss of QueSi! but I bought Razberri within a few days. Even though she is totally different she has found her own place in my heart.


I went too see the new pup yesterday evening and she is absolutely beautiful. 
Very playful and good around people. I think they are going to call her Tilly or Poppy.
I'll post her pic when they send me one.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks...I'm kinda laughing at you...I live in a state where it rains 7 months outa the year. It has been raining steadily and hard for a week now. I have lived in this house for almost 16 years now and I have never ever ever seen it as flooded as it is now... one more inch of rain under the shed I'm going to have to unplug all the electricity and bring those tortoises in the house... it is almost to the floor of the shed. My sister was an engineer and she taught me how to dig trenches and stuff...so I went around on the other side of the shed and kind of dug a trench from under the tort shed to my neighbor's yard and so right now the water is running out... let's keep our fingers crossed that the shed does not flood...I don't want a 40 lb tortoise in my house... can you just imagine! okay anyway I'm home my guy tells me to stay home watch for a cough, temperature and not worry about it...
> View attachment 337812


I hope the sheds will be OK, and you take care Maggie, I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Môre môre! @Lyn W are you Welsh? Fascinating language! It's time to get up and go, have a good day!
> View attachment 337848


Yes I'm Welsh but not a fluent speaker of the language unfortunately - just the basics. 
Hope you have a good day too!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
(I think it's morning in most time zones at the moment).
Happy Tuesday.
I think I may get my Xmas tree down today and try to make the place seem a bit more Christmassy.............although I don't feel it all. (Bah Humbug!) 
I've never been a Christmas person and used to think it was because we always started it so early in school with rehearsals for concerts etc. that I was sick of it by the time it arrived, but I've no excuse now - so I think I just may be a miserable git! 
Hopefully I'll snap out of it as the week wears on. 
I hope you all have a lovely Tuesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> (I think it's morning in most time zones at the moment).
> Happy Tuesday.
> I think I may get my Xmas tree down today and try to make the place seem a bit more Christmassy.............although I don't feel it all. (Bah Humbug!)
> I've never been a Christmas person and used to think it was because we always started it so early in school with rehearsals for concerts etc. that I was sick of it by the time it arrived, but I've no excuse now - so I think I just may be a miserable git!
> Hopefully I'll snap out of it as the week wears on.
> I hope you all have a lovely Tuesday!



Good luck getting the tree out of storage & hoisted up. Maybe a few bright lights, sparkling baubles will get you into the spirit for the holiday season. Shortest day today - so things are on the up n up from here on.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> (I think it's morning in most time zones at the moment).
> Happy Tuesday.
> I think I may get my Xmas tree down today and try to make the place seem a bit more Christmassy.............although I don't feel it all. (Bah Humbug!)
> I've never been a Christmas person and used to think it was because we always started it so early in school with rehearsals for concerts etc. that I was sick of it by the time it arrived, but I've no excuse now - so I think I just may be a miserable git!
> Hopefully I'll snap out of it as the week wears on.
> I hope you all have a lovely Tuesday!


@Lyn W, I second the feeling. Makes me feel like an outsider. I Njoy the music, just not the stress of expectations. Part of my problem is I'm Socially awkward, it's hit or miss if I feel comfortable in group situations. And I hope your Tuesday goes wonderfully. . .  ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> @Lyn W, I second the feeling. Makes me feel like an outsider. I Njoy the music, just not the stress of expectations. Part of my problem is I'm Socially awkward, it's hit or miss if I feel comfortable in group situations. And I hope your Tuesday goes wonderfully. . .  ?


I dislike Christmas. It was different when I was raising a family....but when you are a single adult it can be painfully lonely. I do stuff for myself on Christmas. Some years I put up a tree...this year it was free from my logger friend, I bought myself a gift and I will probably take the tree down as I have decided to move furniture and change my living room around...I don't know about you but when a friend gives me a gift on Christmas, because I can't reciprocate, it makes me uncomfortable. I really would rather they don't. I'm not bored and generally not depressed, I would just rather it didn't happen...
here's my last Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck getting the tree out of storage & hoisted up. Maybe a few bright lights, sparkling baubles will get you into the spirit for the holiday season. Shortest day today - so things are on the up n up from here on.


I like the shorter days - keeps the neighbours indoors


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, Maggie, I have "been there Done that". And it's no fun doin it when it's pouring down rain. Reminds me of a story:
> Back in 2012, Dec. 31st we were getting inundated with rain. I worked for The local Sewer District as a Senior Maintenance Technician, I got a call from our Crew member that was "on-Call" that a Pump Station in Crockett Ca. was on the verge of flooding and to come assist. I threw on my clothes, put the tool box in the truck and on I went, I was 500ft. from the exit off the freeway, hit a huge puddle, lost control, did 2, 360's, hit the center divide and came to rest in the middle of the freeway @ 04:00am. Virtually NO cars around. Fired the truck up, limped off the freeway on 3 wheels, made it into town, and headed for the pump station. Un benonste to me the parking lot you had to drive through to get to the pump station had 2 ft of water in it. I rounded the corner, went flyin through the parking lot with water going over the hood of the truck, once I figured out this is NOT good, I floored it, got to high ground 600 feet through the parking lot. We ended up spending 14 hrs there keeping the pump station from going under. . . True Story! Whatta night!



Great story!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thought I would share the x-ray of my new hip, ball & socket.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh crap! A giant nail in the top of the bone...ouch!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I dislike Christmas. It was different when I was raising a family....but when you are a single adult it can be painfully lonely. I do stuff for myself on Christmas. Some years I put up a tree...this year it was free from my logger friend, I bought myself a gift and I will probably take the tree down as I have decided to move furniture and change my living room around...I don't know about you but when a friend gives me a gift on Christmas, because I can't reciprocate, it makes me uncomfortable. I really would rather they don't. I'm not bored and generally not depressed, I would just rather it didn't happen...
> here's my last Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...
> View attachment 337858


My tree is about 3 feet tall and comes out of the box ready decorated. All I have to do is add the fairy (who has been in the family for over 60 years) to the top and plug the lights in. Not much of a chore.
I give my nephews and nieces money now because who knows what they want for Christmas anymore? I always tell my sisters not to get me anything but but they do anyway because they think I'm too generous with their kids, so I get something for them. Even last year when we agreed we would definitely not buy for each other - they all still did and I felt awful because I didn't! 
So this year I'm ready - 2 of them are getting experience gifts - one and her partner are going to the Royal Mint where all coins are made, they get to make their own with a tour and lunch included; another with her hubby is off the Bletchley Park where all the code breaking with enigma was done during the war...they both like things like that. I wanted to get them a ride on a zip wire but that was rather too expensive. The other sister and hubby have a wildlife camera for the garden which I know they'll enjoy. So I've finished my Xmas shopping at least.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Thought I would share the x-ray of my new hip, ball & socket.
> 
> View attachment 337863


Isn't medical science wonderful!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Oh crap! A giant nail in the top of the bone...ouch!!!!!


Kind of like a railroad spike!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> My tree is about 3 feet tall and comes out of the box ready decorated. All I have to do is add the fairy (who has been in the family for over 60 years) to the top and plug the lights in. Not much of a chore.
> I give my nephews and nieces money now because who knows what they want for Christmas anymore? I always tell my sisters not to get me anything but but they do anyway because they think I'm too generous with their kids, so I get something for them. Even last year when we agreed we would definitely not buy for each other - they all still did and I felt awful because I didn't!
> So this year I'm ready - 2 of them are getting experience gifts - one and her partner are going to the Royal Mint where all coins are made, they get to make their own with a tour and lunch included; another with her hubby is off the Bletchley Park where all the code breaking with enigma was done during the war...they both like things like that. I wanted to get them a ride on a zip wire but that was rather too expensive. The other sister and hubby have a wildlife camera for the garden which I know they'll enjoy. So I've finished my Xmas shopping at least.



Balloon rides for next year. I know they had some companies running these out of Harrogate. Balloon rides over the Yorkshire Dales. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Balloon rides for next year. I know they had some companies running these out of Harrogate. Balloon rides over the Yorkshire Dales. ?


I've done a couple of those over the Welsh countryside they were brilliant!
Unfortunately I think they charge about £260 per couple so I don't think I could stretch to that.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of like a railroad spike!


I know...wow...that's what it looks like too...


----------



## CarolM

Hi Guys, just checking in to say hi, And a very big thank you to @CathyG. I received your Christmas card. I absolutely love the little penguin. It is as cute as a button. And to answer your question the finches have taken over the ?. I wanted to attach a pic, but for some reason I am not having any luck with uploading a pic.

@Maro2Bear I am sorry to see that you had a hip replacement. I hope that all is okay now.

I hope that everyone has an awesome Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

CarolM said:


> Hi Guys, just checking in to say hi, And a very big thank you to @CathyG. I received your Christmas card. I absolutely love the little penguin. It is as cute as a button. And to answer your question the finches have taken over the ?. I wanted to attach a pic, but for some reason I am not having any luck with uploading a pic.
> 
> @Maro2Bear I am sorry to see that you had a hip replacement. I hope that all is okay now.
> 
> I hope that everyone has an awesome Christmas and New Year.



Thanks. It’s only been 2 weeks (today) and things are amazingly well. ?


----------



## CarolM

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks. It’s only been 2 weeks (today) and things are amazingly well. ?


That is great news. Always fantastic when a plan comes together.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm sick and tired of these grey, cold overcast days. Sick, sick, sick, I tell ya'. S - I - C , ILL!!!

(you all are probably too young to recognize that old comedy line)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold @39F overcast and gray here too. The bright spot is that we just now picked our largest harvest of Fuju Persimmons from our very own tree. Each year, we get more & more. Last year I think about 30, while this year closer to 90.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold @39F overcast and gray here too. The bright spot is that we just now picked our largest harvest of Fuju Persimmons from our very own tree. Each year, we get more & more. Last year I think about 30, while this year closer to 90.
> 
> View attachment 337865


That's a good harvest, I have to fight the tree rat's (squirrel's) for mine.
Mine were harvested a month and a half ago. I got about 20 this year, far better than the 5 when I would wait to harvest and the lil buggers would take two bites and on to the next.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sick and tired of these grey, cold overcast days. Sick, sick, sick, I tell ya'. S - I - C , ILL!!!
> 
> (you all are probably too young to recognize that old comedy line)


Try putting your face under a UVB light for about 12 hours...you have S.A.D...we know all about that here in the great Pacific Northwest...Seasonal Affected Disorder...I like the disorder part...lol...better watch out...you better not shout you better not pout...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold @39F overcast and gray here too. The bright spot is that we just now picked our largest harvest of Fuju Persimmons from our very own tree. Each year, we get more & more. Last year I think about 30, while this year closer to 90.
> 
> View attachment 337865


make bread...yum


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> That's a good harvest, I have to fight the tree rat's (squirrel's) for mine.
> Mine were harvested a month and a half ago. I got about 20 this year, far better than the 5 when I would wait to harvest and the lil buggers would take two bites and on to the next.



Luckily, only a few had recent squirrel bites. Nothing too damaging. We planted this tree about 7 years ago. Really hardy tree, nice foliage, & the persimmons taste great. Fuju are “non-astringent” - taste like papaya & mango combo. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> make bread...yum



Looking at some recipes now. Normally we just eat them fresh from the tree.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, Maggie, I have "been there Done that". And it's no fun doin it when it's pouring down rain. Reminds me of a story:
> Back in 2012, Dec. 31st we were getting inundated with rain. I worked for The local Sewer District as a Senior Maintenance Technician, I got a call from our Crew member that was "on-Call" that a Pump Station in Crockett Ca. was on the verge of flooding and to come assist. I threw on my clothes, put the tool box in the truck and on I went, I was 500ft. from the exit off the freeway, hit a huge puddle, lost control, did 2, 360's, hit the center divide and came to rest in the middle of the freeway @ 04:00am. Virtually NO cars around. Fired the truck up, limped off the freeway on 3 wheels, made it into town, and headed for the pump station. Un benonste to me the parking lot you had to drive through to get to the pump station had 2 ft of water in it. I rounded the corner, went flyin through the parking lot with water going over the hood of the truck, once I figured out this is NOT good, I floored it, got to high ground 600 feet through the parking lot. We ended up spending 14 hrs there keeping the pump station from going under. . . True Story! Whatta night!


Florida in the everglades is real fun too. Part of the year is so dry you can have fires and the summer you can have so much rain you can find baby turtles swimming in your yard.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I went too see the new pup yesterday evening and she is absolutely beautiful.
> Very playful and good around people. I think they are going to call her Tilly or Poppy.
> I'll post her pic when they send me one.


Oh good! Please do. I'm so happy for all of you with a new baby in the family.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My tree is about 3 feet tall and comes out of the box ready decorated. All I have to do is add the fairy (who has been in the family for over 60 years) to the top and plug the lights in. Not much of a chore.
> I give my nephews and nieces money now because who knows what they want for Christmas anymore? I always tell my sisters not to get me anything but but they do anyway because they think I'm too generous with their kids, so I get something for them. Even last year when we agreed we would definitely not buy for each other - they all still did and I felt awful because I didn't!
> So this year I'm ready - 2 of them are getting experience gifts - one and her partner are going to the Royal Mint where all coins are made, they get to make their own with a tour and lunch included; another with her hubby is off the Bletchley Park where all the code breaking with enigma was done during the war...they both like things like that. I wanted to get them a ride on a zip wire but that was rather too expensive. The other sister and hubby have a wildlife camera for the garden which I know they'll enjoy. So I've finished my Xmas shopping at least.


Those are such nice thoughtful presents. No wonder they make sure to think of you. My tree never comes down ? I just turn on the lights. I change it out and clean now and then but I did do something different this year. One of my Spruce trees from the Arbor Day Foundation is now planted as a small forever Christmas tree. I'm going to try to bonsai it but not small like a traditional bonsai. Just small like my ornamental fake Christmas tree. Joe always buys me little things for it. I think he'll enjoy it as much as me.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I dislike Christmas. It was different when I was raising a family....but when you are a single adult it can be painfully lonely. I do stuff for myself on Christmas. Some years I put up a tree...this year it was free from my logger friend, I bought myself a gift and I will probably take the tree down as I have decided to move furniture and change my living room around...I don't know about you but when a friend gives me a gift on Christmas, because I can't reciprocate, it makes me uncomfortable. I really would rather they don't. I'm not bored and generally not depressed, I would just rather it didn't happen...
> here's my last Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...
> View attachment 337858


Ahh Maggie I'll be here on Christmas. I can't go without my TFO fix for even one day. Christmas or not ? I'm alone a lot too which I don't really mind and sometimes actually like ? because then I can get on here and if people are talking I get to laughing about their antics. I always hate it when TFO is quiet.?


----------



## Cathie G

CarolM said:


> Hi Guys, just checking in to say hi, And a very big thank you to @CathyG. I received your Christmas card. I absolutely love the little penguin. It is as cute as a button. And to answer your question the finches have taken over the ?. I wanted to attach a pic, but for some reason I am not having any luck with uploading a pic.
> 
> @Maro2Bear I am sorry to see that you had a hip replacement. I hope that all is okay now.
> 
> I hope that everyone has an awesome Christmas and New Year.


And don't they just sing their little hearts out ? that's how I got hooked line and sinker. I absolutely love ? their noise . Merry Christmas ??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sick and tired of these grey, cold overcast days. Sick, sick, sick, I tell ya'. S - I - C , ILL!!!
> 
> (you all are probably too young to recognize that old comedy line)


Well...then please educate me. It might have been on TV when I was a kid but I didn't get to watch it. I was busy looking at frogs and toads and accidentally playing with snakes.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold @39F overcast and gray here too. The bright spot is that we just now picked our largest harvest of Fuju Persimmons from our very own tree. Each year, we get more & more. Last year I think about 30, while this year closer to 90.
> 
> View attachment 337865


This year I think fruit trees went nuts. I had to pay a tree service to fix our Crab Apple tree. I have a friend that made sure his family fit me in or I would not have gotten it. People here in Ohio actually had to cut down trees because they were so heavy with fruit that they fell apart. Mine had broken limbs from it... but I did make some pretty good Crab Apple jelly.?


----------



## Lyn W

CarolM said:


> Hi Guys, just checking in to say hi, And a very big thank you to @CathyG. I received your Christmas card. I absolutely love the little penguin. It is as cute as a button. And to answer your question the finches have taken over the ?. I wanted to attach a pic, but for some reason I am not having any luck with uploading a pic.
> 
> @Maro2Bear I am sorry to see that you had a hip replacement. I hope that all is okay now.
> 
> I hope that everyone has an awesome Christmas and New Year.


Merry Christmas to you and your family too, Carol. 
I hope you have a lovely time!! x


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Great story!


Thank you, Mark, 
like I said it's a true story. . . That night/morning I was purely running on adrenaline, and laser focused on keeping the station PUMPING!


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> I dislike Christmas. It was different when I was raising a family....but when you are a single adult it can be painfully lonely. I do stuff for myself on Christmas. Some years I put up a tree...this year it was free from my logger friend, I bought myself a gift and I will probably take the tree down as I have decided to move furniture and change my living room around...I don't know about you but when a friend gives me a gift on Christmas, because I can't reciprocate, it makes me uncomfortable. I really would rather they don't. I'm not bored and generally not depressed, I would just rather it didn't happen...
> here's my last Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...
> View attachment 337858


Me three.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It was a bright morning but now the clouds have moved in again and there's some rain on the way for the weekend.
Tree is up but my trusty lights aren't working so there must be a bulb out which is affecting the circuit, so need to find that - which is a nuisance.
I was intending to drop off some gifts this morning but my nephew turned up and wanted me to a lateral flow test for him, and then my sister arrived, so I haven't made it out of the door yet. Never mind there's a couple of days yet.
I hope you are all having a pleasant Wednesday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Wednesday all. A mild sunny morning. My new hip is feeling good, still need to use a walker to get about (and be safe). Dr said I need to take it easy for 3 months - all bets off if I accidentally fall doing something goofy. Luckily, I can get out to feed the birds, and go down into the basement and work on my lathe. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It was a bright morning but now the clouds have moved in again and there's some rain on the way for the weekend.
> Tree is up but my trusty lights aren't working so there must be a bulb out which is affecting the circuit, so need to find that - which is a nuisance.
> I was intending to drop off some gifts this morning but my nephew turned up and wanted me to a lateral flow test for him, and then my sister arrived, so I haven't made it out of the door yet. Never mind there's a couple of days yet.
> I hope you are all having a pleasant Wednesday.
> TTFN



I hate those pesky lights….I never have the patience to find the bulb & replace (wifey does). Lights are so darn cheap these days, we often just buy a new string of lights & throw them on. A lot easier ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

LED's are the way to go! Lil pricey, but they stay kool, last forever and if one DOES go out the rest stay lit.


I made the jump 7 years ago


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday all. A mild sunny morning. My new hip is feeling good, still need to use a walker to get about (and be safe). Dr said I need to take it easy for 3 months - all bets off if I accidentally fall doing something goofy. Luckily, I can get out to feed the birds, and go down into the basement and work on my lathe. ?


Better listen and be extra careful. I know it’s frustrating but you’ll reap the rewards with the all healed super hip later ?


----------



## EllieMay

MenagerieGrl said:


> LED's are the way to go! Lil pricey, but they stay kool, last forever and if one DOES go out the rest stay lit.
> View attachment 337896
> 
> I made the jump 7 years ago


AMEN! And you can keep plugging in String after string without overloading!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! The mystery egg has hatched and it appears to be a goose. We are naming it Treasure.. I will upload some pics once it becomes cute and fluffy.. it’s still all yucky right now and wobbly ?. I won’t put this one in the outdoor brooder because it’s all alone..it’s going in a big box with heat lamp right here in the house.. I’m forseeing a very spoiled and socialized bird in my future!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! The mystery egg has hatched and it appears to be a goose. We are naming it Treasure.. I will upload some pics once it becomes cute and fluffy.. it’s still all yucky right now and wobbly ?. I won’t put this one in the outdoor brooder because it’s all alone..it’s going in a big box with heat lamp right here in the house.. I’m forseeing a very spoiled and socialized bird in my future!


Yes, cuddle with it and spend a lotta time socializing with it. I apparently did not spend enough time with my Ethyl and Cletus, as they are NOT really into socializing with me, except for food.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, cuddle with it and spend a lotta time socializing with it. I apparently did not spend enough time with my Ethyl and Cletus, as they are NOT really into socializing with me, except for food.


Have you heard of the Book: "Duck, there's a Goose in the House" How to Enjoy Waterfowl As Pets
By Nancy L. Townsend
This web page has a kind of synopsis of the book. The book was a very easy read. . .








Duck! There's a Goose in this House! (book)


Written by the late Nancy Townsend, the original "Goose’s Mother," this book is a must read for anyone considering bringing a pet duck or goose into their home. Filled with tips, personal experiences, photos and a true passion for these feathered friends, this 252 page spiral bound book will...




avianfashions.com


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Me three.


Me four


maggie3fan said:


> I dislike Christmas. It was different when I was raising a family....but when you are a single adult it can be painfully lonely. I do stuff for myself on Christmas. Some years I put up a tree...this year it was free from my logger friend, I bought myself a gift and I will probably take the tree down as I have decided to move furniture and change my living room around...I don't know about you but when a friend gives me a gift on Christmas, because I can't reciprocate, it makes me uncomfortable. I really would rather they don't. I'm not bored and generally not depressed, I would just rather it didn't happen...
> here's my last Dale Earnhardt Christmas tree...
> View attachment 337858


I donʻt even put up a tree. My husband says "Itʻs just another day" and my son wonʻt help me decorate, he says itʻs pointless because they get taken down later. Christmas presents - if wrapped are on the dining room table. Some of them are just in an Amazon box thrust at me. At least Maggie gets to put up a Dale Earnhardt tree.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have to get up early Christmas a.m. and trudge over to my daughter's house, where her grandkids are opening their presents. I'd rather not go. I'm not a people person, don't really like kids, and, like Maggie, can't afford to buy anyone a nice present. My daughter always buys me several different things, and all I do for the great grand kids is a card with $$ in it. I stay about an hour, then escape. I'm fine with being alone. That's my preference. I'm glad when it's over. I'm pretty much Bah Humbug!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Me four
> 
> I donʻt even put up a tree. My husband says "Itʻs just another day" and my son wonʻt help me decorate, he says itʻs pointless because they get taken down later. Christmas presents - if wrapped are on the dining room table. Some of them are just in an Amazon box thrust at me. At least Maggie gets to put up a Dale Earnhardt tree.


I always buy myself something for Christmas...this year it is tan suede knee boots...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

I'm in the process of Canning 12 - 1/2 Pints of Pineapple Guava Jam. 2021's Harvest


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> I always buy myself something for Christmas...this year it is tan suede knee boots...


Oooh! Pictures please! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

This was the present to myself. Not as classy as suede knee boots!


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> I'm in the process of Canning 12 - 1/2 Pints of Pineapple Guava Jam. 2021's Harvest



Very nice. We made two loaves of Persimmon Bread today. Used up a few of our very ripest fruit. Still leaves us with a ton….might have to clean them & freeze.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This was the present to myself. Not as classy as suede knee boots!


OMG! I LOVE ??it!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Very nice. We made two loaves of Persimmon Bread today. Used up a few of our very ripest fruit. Still leaves us with a ton….might have to clean them & freeze.


I made 24 - 1/2 pints of Plum Jam in July. I had 12+ pound's of Plums off of my Tree. 
I was also able to make, 3 - 15"x15" Plum leather sheets in the dehydrator.
That was a first for me and it turned out really good.
The Pain was picking 300 or so Plum pit's out of the cooked puree.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This was the present to myself. Not as classy as suede knee boots!


Sad thing is . . most folks would not see that it's the silhouette of a Tort


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oooh! Pictures please! ?


Feijoas / Guava's, Sugar & Lemon Juice cooking, NO pectin yet...


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> I'm in the process of Canning 12 - 1/2 Pints of Pineapple Guava Jam. 2021's Harvest


That's quite the harvest!! I have two pineapple guava bushes and I don't ever see any fruit on them. . . lots of interesting-looking flowers, but no fruit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice tortoise rescue/rehab story…


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> That's quite the harvest!! I have two pineapple guava bushes and I don't ever see any fruit on them. . . lots of interesting-looking flowers, but no fruit.


Next time it blooms (next Year) look at the flowers, they have 4 pink segments. Pick them off and eat them, it is a real "tropical" flavor.
And Have you used a Nasturtium flower in a salad? They have the nectar of the flower & a lil peppery from the leaves. . .Nasturtium's grow like weed's in my yard.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

MenagerieGrl said:


> I'm in the process of Canning 12 - 1/2 Pints of Pineapple Guava Jam. 2021's Harvest


That sounds yummy!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

We have strawberry guavas here too, I never thought of making jam, what a great idea!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday all. A mild sunny morning. My new hip is feeling good, still need to use a walker to get about (and be safe). Dr said I need to take it easy for 3 months - all bets off if I accidentally fall doing something goofy. Luckily, I can get out to feed the birds, and go down into the basement and work on my lathe. ?


Yes. And I'm giving you advice that is so hard to keep myself. If there's no pain I will overdue it but I've learned the hard way... don't do that ? I'm pretty sure you're much worse then me at behaving myself ??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice tortoise rescue/rehab story…


That is a wonderful story!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> LED's are the way to go! Lil pricey, but they stay kool, last forever and if one DOES go out the rest stay lit.
> 
> View attachment 337896
> 
> I made the jump 7 years ago


That's what I use everywhere in my house and on my permanent decorated tree ? I never take it down. I just turn the lights on ? Most of my family were born in December so it's more like a month long celebration. The other part were born around Easter so both seasons are kinda obliterated by birthday parties and they ain't getting 2... whatever. It's their fault for getting born when they did.?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I hate those pesky lights….I never have the patience to find the bulb & replace (wifey does). Lights are so darn cheap these days, we often just buy a new string of lights & throw them on. A lot easier ?


I wouldn't throw out the rest for the sake of one bulb, so I just have to persevere until I find it. I am a very patient person and the family often bring me tangled jewellery to separate. 
I love a challenge!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> We have strawberry guavas here too, I never thought of making jam, what a great idea!


Well, I just hate wasting a good Harvest. I made the 24 - 1/2 Pints of Plum jam, and figured 24 was enough, so I turned the rest into the fruit leather. Turned out to be a tasty snack.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice tortoise rescue/rehab story…


That's incredible. What a fantastic group of people.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I just hate wasting a good Harvest. I made the 24 - 1/2 Pints of Plum jam, and figured 24 was enough, so I turned the rest into the fruit leather. Turned out to be a tasty snack.


I hate to waste a good harvest too. That's why I tried my hand at Crab Apple jelly this year. My Crab Apple tree went nuts and I thought maybe the good Lord is trying to tell me something. I haven't made jelly for 30 or more years. There's no way I could even save most of it because there was so much it was breaking limbs.


----------



## EllieMay

O


MenagerieGrl said:


> Have you heard of the Book: "Duck, there's a Goose in the House" How to Enjoy Waterfowl As Pets
> By Nancy L. Townsend
> This web page has a kind of synopsis of the book. The book was a very easy read. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck! There's a Goose in this House! (book)
> 
> 
> Written by the late Nancy Townsend, the original "Goose’s Mother," this book is a must read for anyone considering bringing a pet duck or goose into their home. Filled with tips, personal experiences, photos and a true passion for these feathered friends, this 252 page spiral bound book will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avianfashions.com


oh cool! Thank you! I’ll give it a read


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This was the present to myself. Not as classy as suede knee boots!


Luv luv luv it!


----------



## EllieMay

I think someone is a little jealous!


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> I think someone is a little jealous!
> View attachment 337925


AW-W-W, Dang!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Luv luv luv it!


I know right. And that site has many more shirts and a special bathroom sign ? ta boot.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> I think someone is a little jealous!
> View attachment 337925


Aw'wwwww!!! ? ?
Looks like my lil Ethyl/Cletus


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> I think someone is a little jealous!
> View attachment 337925


These were my lil monkey's back in 2018-06


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oooh! Pictures please! ?


And the Finished product. . . Ready for Christmas gifts.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> We have strawberry guavas here too, I never thought of making jam, what a great idea!


Or fruit leather, is another option. . .


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Wednesday all. A mild sunny morning. My new hip is feeling good, still need to use a walker to get about (and be safe). Dr said I need to take it easy for 3 months - all bets off if I accidentally fall doing something goofy. Luckily, I can get out to feed the birds, and go down into the basement and work on my lathe. ?


Better safe than sorry. It is so easy to get tangled up when one side is stronger than the other. Worse when you're trying to get back up. I learned the hard way last yr w/sciatica.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Me four
> 
> I donʻt even put up a tree. My husband says "Itʻs just another day" and my son wonʻt help me decorate, he says itʻs pointless because they get taken down later. Christmas presents - if wrapped are on the dining room table. Some of them are just in an Amazon box thrust at me. At least Maggie gets to put up a Dale Earnhardt tree.


We don't put up a tree either. No kids or grandchildren so why bother.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Jan A said:


> We don't put up a tree either. No kids or grandchildren so why bother.


I would love to put a tree ?up, but have no room for one, my luck one of my ?Parrot's would start chewing on it, or the lights . .


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning ! I’m having a very lazy morning so far. I got up and made the rounds for my critters this morning . Then I scooped up baby goose and shoved Cinder out of my spot in bed AND GOT RIGHT BACK IN ?
Jess made my second cup of coffee before she went to work and I have been laying here playing on my phone. Will be time to get moving soon. Today I’ll be off to visit my mother… I’ll try to get her to go to lunch with me but I’ve got a snowballs chance in hell of getting her to leave her house.. that’s ok, I have made a chocolate cheesecake pie to leave with her and should probably skip lunch anyways ?.
happy Thursday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Thursday all. Sunny, cold, clear & bright. Temp is still below freezing outside, lots of Blue Jays visiting the feeders.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

RAIN! and the rain ?️continues. . . had .94" in last 24 hrs.
Will be draining & refilling Goose pond with Rainwater collected in barrels over the last 2 days.
Making room for more rain water to be stored for the next couple of weeks. Yay! 
Pineapple ?(Feijoas) Guava Jam turned out good. 13 Jars and one partial, which will be MINE for toast over the next few weeks.
Opened up the chicken coop earlier, Ducks are out and about, BUT, the chickens ?will have none of that, they will be hanging out inside the coop, most the day.
Hope everyone has a wonderful day. (Smiles)
?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning ! I’m having a very lazy morning so far. I got up and made the rounds for my critters this morning . Then I scooped up baby goose and shoved Cinder out of my spot in bed AND GOT RIGHT BACK IN ?
> Jess made my second cup of coffee before she went to work and I have been laying here playing on my phone. Will be time to get moving soon. Today I’ll be off to visit my mother… I’ll try to get her to go to lunch with me but I’ve got a snowballs chance in hell of getting her to leave her house.. that’s ok, I have made a chocolate cheesecake pie to leave with her and should probably skip lunch anyways ?.
> happy Thursday!


Have lovely day with your Mum!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Trees, trees & Christmas spirit. We put up a few both inside our house & one outside on our front porch. The outside one is decorated in bright red, gold & silver balls & small white lights. Adds lots of nice color to the dull gray days of December and looks nice in day and at night. This tree augments the rope lights we have wrapped along the posts, rails of porch & the trim of the house.

Inside we have one in our “sun room” that is decorated only with sparkly wooden ornaments that Ive turned on the lathe & wifey finished with Christmas colors & sparkly glitter. We also have a small fiber optic tree in another room, adds a bit of evening color & sparkle.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and happy Thursday.
It's a dreary, dark, cold, wet day here.
I've been out and about for some last minute things and just have a couple of pressies to wrap and deliver.
I called in to have a cuddle with Tilly, the new pup, who has settled in well and is wagging her tail so much it may be in danger of dropping off! It's good to see she is happy.
Lola has been out of his hide today but has gone back and looks like he's set to stay in there. I don't blame him!
Have a good day , see you later


----------



## TheLastGreen

Goodnight to you all!

Tomorrow I'll be busy packing for Stilbaai, nice and peaceful, hope all of you have a good day!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Me and my Shiloh shepherd Winchester went to York River park this morning- 29 degrees! No bites on the rods but had the beach to ourselves


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Me and my Shiloh shepherd Winchester went to York River park this morning- 29 degrees! No bites on the rods but had the beach to ourselves


What a beautiful dog! And itʻs far too cold to be out fishing. Snuggle up with that beauty and have some hot chocolate - indoors.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Me and my Shiloh shepherd Winchester went to York River park this morning- 29 degrees! No bites on the rods but had the beach to ourselves


What a lovely fishing partner. . .?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s a little ornament from this morning. Wifey in the process of painting.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Goodnight to you all!
> View attachment 337916
> Tomorrow I'll be busy packing for Stilbaai, nice and peaceful, hope all of you have a good day!


Same to you and if you don't manage to pop in before - Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a little ornament from this morning. Wifey in the process of painting.
> 
> View attachment 337960


Do you ever get to sell some of your ornaments? Give them for gifts? I usually don't sell the things I make because I'd rather just give them for gifts to my friends and family. Some people think they can just buy the same thing cheaper in a store of manufactured goods but they can't. Each one is so unique.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Me and my Shiloh shepherd Winchester went to York River park this morning- 29 degrees! No bites on the rods but had the beach to ourselves


So Winchester got some good father son time by himself??? He's a good looking shepherd.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Goodnight to you all!
> View attachment 337916
> Tomorrow I'll be busy packing for Stilbaai, nice and peaceful, hope all of you have a good day!


Have a good holiday.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> RAIN! and the rain ?️continues. . . had .94" in last 24 hrs.
> Will be draining & refilling Goose pond with Rainwater collected in barrels over the last 2 days.
> Making room for more rain water to be stored for the next couple of weeks. Yay!
> Pineapple ?(Feijoas) Guava Jam turned out good. 13 Jars and one partial, which will be MINE for toast over the next few weeks.
> Opened up the chicken coop earlier, Ducks are out and about, BUT, the chickens ?will have none of that, they will be hanging out inside the coop, most the day.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. (Smiles)
> ?


I was real happy with 12 little jars of Crab Apple jelly. Several will be put in a snack and treat basket for Christmas presents for a sister and 2 brothers. Others are trying to get one too ? and I probably will. I might make some thumbprint butter cookies with a jar. They would have a red center... Christmassy. I have some green jelly too. possibilities...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and happy Thursday.
> It's a dreary, dark, cold, wet day here.
> I've been out and about for some last minute things and just have a couple of pressies to wrap and deliver.
> I called in to have a cuddle with Tilly, the new pup, who has settled in well and is wagging her tail so much it may be in danger of dropping off! It's good to see she is happy.
> Lola has been out of his hide today but has gone back and looks like he's set to stay in there. I don't blame him!
> Have a good day , see you later


Looks like you're just as hooked ?on the new baby ? with all that love around her she can't help herself.


----------



## Maggie3fan

We are having pouring rain with mild flooding right now...but along towards evening the temps will drop below freezing...all that flooding will turn to ice...here in the Valley floor we will have a white Christmas and on coming week. On Christmas day a special group of friends and I will meet tomorrow in the church parking lot and do donuts...yaaaaa whooooo. So happy Christmas to you all...and thanks ever so for putting up with me...lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny & bright here in Maryland. It’s not quite noon and already 50F in the shade. 

We’re having a low key Christmas holiday. No parties, no trips, no traveling. Wifey, our Sully & me. ??

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More turtle rescues & rehab.









Aquarium Takes in 30 Cold-Stunned Sea Turtles | Chesapeake Bay Magazine


When the weather gets colder, we bundle up in coats. But that's not an option for sea turtles that find themselves caught in cold places too late in the season. 30 cold-stunned sea turtles rescued…




chesapeakebaymagazine.com


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny & bright here in Maryland. It’s not quite noon and already 50F in the shade.
> 
> We’re having a low key Christmas holiday. No parties, no trips, no traveling. Wifey, our Sully & me. ??
> 
> Enjoy the day.


It was 50f here at 2am this morning and has only went up. The only snowflakes I'll get is if I make some out of paper ? it's 57f now and the sun's not even out... it's overcast and kinda dark. But I'm still enjoying a quiet Christmas Eve and it's nice being with just me and my critters.?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

And good day my friends, Wishing ALL of you a very Happy Holidays.
57° out now @ just before noon, we got .94" of rain last night and more to come tomorrow.
Alice my one eyed Duck? is eating lunch in the kitchen, and my morning chores are completed. 
Have an errand to run this afternoon, to drop off my customary gift (A bottle of Dry Creek Vineyards Zin), and a loaf of Custard Bread, & a Jar of my Plum Jam, to my old Supervisor and a Co-worker. 
Then it's Jam & Fresh egg's to some of my neighbors.
I typically go to Midnight Mass ?, but for the second year in a row, that won't be happening. 
It gives me time to contemplate my life and the last year. . .
As I said . . Wishing you all >Peace< my friends. . . ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
I cant remember what kind it is. ?
What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Looks like you're just as hooked ?on the new baby ? with all that love around her she can't help herself.


You can't help but love a puppy, she is beautiful.
I'm still waiting for a picture so can't show her yet.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> We are having pouring rain with mild flooding right now...but along towards evening the temps will drop below freezing...all that flooding will turn to ice...here in the Valley floor we will have a white Christmas and on coming week. On Christmas day a special group of friends and I will meet tomorrow in the church parking lot and do donuts...yaaaaa whooooo. So happy Christmas to you all...and thanks ever so for putting up with me...lol


Go carefully on that ice Maggie!
Enjoy your donuts and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
> I cant remember what kind it is. ?
> What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.
> View attachment 337996


I think bringing the African Grey in for the duration of your care is a good idea. The bird is stressed being away from his human flock and being relegated to the screened in porch and away from people is even more stressful.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny & bright here in Maryland. It’s not quite noon and already 50F in the shade.
> 
> We’re having a low key Christmas holiday. No parties, no trips, no traveling. Wifey, our Sully & me. ??
> 
> Enjoy the day.


Sounds perfect, enjoy the peace and quiet!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Go carefully on that ice Maggie!
> Enjoy your donuts and Merry Christmas to you.


donuts to Maggie means skidding cars in circles!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> More turtle rescues & rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquarium Takes in 30 Cold-Stunned Sea Turtles | Chesapeake Bay Magazine
> 
> 
> When the weather gets colder, we bundle up in coats. But that's not an option for sea turtles that find themselves caught in cold places too late in the season. 30 cold-stunned sea turtles rescued…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesapeakebaymagazine.com


Thank goodness for rescuers like that!


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> And good day my friends, Wishing ALL of you a very Happy Holidays.
> 57° out now @ just before noon, we got .94" of rain last night and more to come tomorrow.
> Alice my one eyed Duck? is eating lunch in the kitchen, and my morning chores are completed.
> Have an errand to run this afternoon, to drop off my customary gift (A bottle of Dry Creek Vineyards Zin), and a loaf of Custard Bread, & a Jar of my Plum Jam, to my old Supervisor and a Co-worker.
> Then it's Jam & Fresh egg's to some of my neighbors.
> I typically go to Midnight Mass ?, but for the second year in a row, that won't be happening.
> It gives me time to contemplate my life and the last year. . .
> As I said . . Wishing you all >Peace< my friends. . . ?


Happy holidays to you too, I hope you and your family have a lovely day.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
> I cant remember what kind it is. ?
> What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.
> View attachment 337996


I would do the same if you're not happy.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's 11 15 pm here and it has been a very wet but mild day with the same on the way for tomorrow. 
I spent today getting some last minute bits and bobs and delivering pressies so that's all done, just have to relax and enjoy the peace and quiet of the day now - I don't even have to cook lunch now because my sister is insisting on cooking for us - probably felt sorry for my nephew  . We'll eat it at my house though as my Brother in laws recently widowed Mum will be with them, so I thought it may be too much for her, so all I have to do is collect it and eat it and I'm sure it will be delicious!
Anyway I may pop in tomorrow to see how you're all faring but until then Merry Christmas to you and your families and have a lovely peaceful day.
Nadolig LLawen!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You can't help but love a puppy, she is beautiful.
> I'm still waiting for a picture so can't show her yet.


I know what you mean but she sounds special with her little tail wagging off her body.? and wanting to be with everyone. Some of them just want to bite when they play.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Back at you Lyn - Nadolig LLawen!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's 11 15 pm here and it has been a very wet but mild day with the same on the way for tomorrow.
> I spent today getting some last minute bits and bobs and delivering pressies so that's all done, just have to relax and enjoy the peace and quiet of the day now - I don't even have to cook lunch now because my sister is insisting on cooking for us - probably felt sorry for my nephew  . We'll eat it at my house though as my Brother in laws recently widowed Mum will be with them, so I thought it may be too much for her, so all I have to do is collect it and eat it and I'm sure it will be delicious!
> Anyway I may pop in tomorrow to see how you're all faring but until then Merry Christmas to you and your families and have a lovely peaceful day.
> Nadolig LLawen!


I'm so kinda disappointed. I can't send you a white Christmas picture it's 58f outside and it's 6:30pm. The temperature keeps going up instead of down for the night. Nos da ??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> We are having pouring rain with mild flooding right now...but along towards evening the temps will drop below freezing...all that flooding will turn to ice...here in the Valley floor we will have a white Christmas and on coming week. On Christmas day a special group of friends and I will meet tomorrow in the church parking lot and do donuts...yaaaaa whooooo. So happy Christmas to you all...and thanks ever so for putting up with me...lol


Happy Christmas to you also ? TFO wouldn't be the same without you.?


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> And good day my friends, Wishing ALL of you a very Happy Holidays.
> 57° out now @ just before noon, we got .94" of rain last night and more to come tomorrow.
> Alice my one eyed Duck? is eating lunch in the kitchen, and my morning chores are completed.
> Have an errand to run this afternoon, to drop off my customary gift (A bottle of Dry Creek Vineyards Zin), and a loaf of Custard Bread, & a Jar of my Plum Jam, to my old Supervisor and a Co-worker.
> Then it's Jam & Fresh egg's to some of my neighbors.
> I typically go to Midnight Mass ?, but for the second year in a row, that won't be happening.
> It gives me time to contemplate my life and the last year. . .
> As I said . . Wishing you all >Peace< my friends. . . ?


Have a lovely peaceful Christmas Eve and Christmas with your critters. Sometimes they give the best presents anyway.??


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
> I cant remember what kind it is. ?
> What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.
> View attachment 337996


Like Yavonne said. Birds are too social to be left all alone. Just cover the cage so sleep is possible.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
> I cant remember what kind it is. ?
> What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.
> View attachment 337996


Also Merry Christmas to you, Rose and Opo and your little guest.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I think bringing the African Grey in for the duration of your care is a good idea. The bird is stressed being away from his human flock and being relegated to the screened in porch and away from people is even more stressful.


Thanks Yvonne, they keep it on their porch. But it just seems to cold out there. Rose and I are going to bring her in now. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Like Yavonne said. Birds are too social to be left all alone. Just cover the cage so sleep is possible.


It is the only bird they have. She was really keeping a eye on Opo whenever he walked by.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Also Merry Christmas to you, Rose and Opo and your little guest.?


Merry Christmas to you and yours!????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I would do the same if you're not happy.


Last night I was up and down checking the temp. I put one of my thermometers in there. So I didn't have to use my temp gun. Bringing her in might give me a good night's sleep. Plus I don't want to run into Santa Claus late at night. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's 11 15 pm here and it has been a very wet but mild day with the same on the way for tomorrow.
> I spent today getting some last minute bits and bobs and delivering pressies so that's all done, just have to relax and enjoy the peace and quiet of the day now - I don't even have to cook lunch now because my sister is insisting on cooking for us - probably felt sorry for my nephew  . We'll eat it at my house though as my Brother in laws recently widowed Mum will be with them, so I thought it may be too much for her, so all I have to do is collect it and eat it and I'm sure it will be delicious!
> Anyway I may pop in tomorrow to see how you're all faring but until then Merry Christmas to you and your families and have a lovely peaceful day.
> Nadolig LLawen!


Merry Christmas Lyn.???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Like Yavonne said. Birds are too social to be left all alone. Just cover the cage so sleep is possible.


When having birds, should you buy in pairs?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
> I cant remember what kind it is. ?
> What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.
> View attachment 337996


oh, Oh, OH! Ray, your watching an Timneh African Grey. 
My old roommate had 4, could be a Congo African Grey, But I believe it's a Timneh. 
They are VERY Smart, possibly the smartest of the parrots. There is one Named Alex who was taught the vocabulary of a kindergartner by animal psychologist Irene Pepperberg @ University of Arizona and later at Harvard University and Brandeis University. And YES, bring it in, 50's is too cold.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> When having birds, should you buy in pairs?


No, not necessarily. Singles are fine.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, @Cathie G I hope things get better, I know they will, remember you lose when you don't get back up.
> Our cat, Snowy, went missing two days ago, we got a message from our neighbour that she was bit by their dog and she didn't survive, I feel gutted?
> View attachment 337670



omg!!! I am sooooo sorry!
How horrible!
My heart is just broken ? 
What a gorgeous kitty!
????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> The day is limping right a long. ? A bit overcast today , but mild, so not too bad. I had started a new project a week or two before my surgery, but didnt get to finish it. Soo, now i can go up & down steps again, and Im trying to get the last few pieces glued up before the evening when we will light it up.
> 
> I can’t post too many pix of the pieces..or you will guess too easily.
> But, here’s one teaser. I needed to make four similar/identical holders.
> In total, I think we are at about 35 individual pieces in this project with a German Christkindl theme.
> 
> View attachment 337695


Happy belated birthday my friend!!
Work is keeping me chained up and I am trying to catch up on my reading here… Had to read 30 pages!!!!
10 left…??
I hope it was happy and you got to dance ? with that new hip I read about!! ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Hello @Chefdenoel10 Nice to see you here, how are you doing?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> View attachment 337712
> 
> @EllieMay - My Ethyl struttin her stuff and her Beau Cletus. Chinese Browns.


I love how they are just hangin’ in the kitchen cluckin’ away like most us girls do 
?????


----------



## MenagerieGrl

@Chefdenoel10, It's 8:00+pm here Having a Gimlet B4 dinner, on a Christmas Eve. . .


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love how they are just hangin’ in the kitchen cluckin’ away like most us girls do
> ?????


YES, a pair of spoiled Brat's....Kid's. . . !


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hello @Chefdenoel10 Nice to see you here, how are you doing?


Beyond overload….
So nice to see you too!
I miss you !


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> They are African Greys extremely spoiled and entitled.. lol


Sooooo….. part tortoise too?? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

BTW...I tested negative...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Thought I would share the x-ray of my new hip, ball & socket.
> 
> View attachment 337863



how weirdly cool!..?
Do you know who makes it?
I used to work for a company named 
“Stryker” there are an orthopedic company who designs all kinds of hips, knees , shoulders etc…. Famous for their hips though…
I wish you all the best with your new hip regardless of whoever made it.
???


----------



## TheLastGreen

Merry christmas! Geseënde Kersfees! I would like to thank you all, all of you have given me the greatest gift of all, the knowledge to care for my torts, I can never repay you all. Once more thanks, and Merry christmas!


----------



## JoesMum

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas however you are spending it.

Here in the UK it is Christmas morning and I am drawing breath from an incredibly busy month. Following cancellation of social engagements over the last couple of weeks, and working from home for everyone except me (I had to go to the rescue), we have all managed to test negative and we have Daughter, Son and Son’s girlfriend here for the next couple of days


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> how weirdly cool!..?
> Do you know who makes it?
> I used to work for a company named
> “Stryker” there are an orthopedic company who designs all kinds of hips, knees , shoulders etc…. Famous for their hips though…
> I wish you all the best with your new hip regardless of whoever made it.
> ???


Thanks Chef!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas however you are spending it.
> 
> Here in the UK it is Christmas morning and I am drawing breath from an incredibly busy month. Following cancellation of social engagements over the last couple of weeks, and working from home for everyone except me (I had to go to the rescue), we have all managed to test negative and we have Daughter, Son and Son’s girlfriend here for the next couple of days
> View attachment 338003



Merry Christmas @JoesMum - good to hear from you. Nice that everyone is healthy too. Happy Holidays


----------



## Blackdog1714

Merry Christmas y'all! BTW I made the torts a Christmas loaf!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> When having birds, should you buy in pairs?


No, the bird becomes part of the human flock.


----------



## Maggie3fan

They lied...no snow this morning...still raining like heck...oh happy Christmas everyone...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> They lied...no snow this morning...still raining like heck...oh happy Christmas everyone...


Hi, Maggie, wishing you the best, today (Christmas) . . . how's the flood?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty (I'm home already at 6:30a), stayed about an hour. Her living room looked like santa's sleight erupted all over it. There wasn't a single space on the floor that wasn't covered with a toy, or parts of a toy or wrapping paper and boxes. Sheesh! Talk about going overboard. The boys each made me a present. From Cyrus I got a bird feeder and the artwork was personally done by him, and from Cody came a jewelry box also painted by him, along with a hand made card that wishes me a "Mere Krims" and the box is painted in the colors of a sea turtle and also has the message "I lov u grama" on it.




I really was toying with the idea of not going, but my daughter called me to say that the boys had made me something, so I knew I had to go. It was a madhouse!

I really am ok being alone on these types of holidays, but it does make me feel a bit lonely when I come home from something like that. Thankfully I have you all to lift me out of the doldrums!! So, start lifting already!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Merry Christmas all. It was a dark overcast morning, but the sun popped out. It’s just about 60 F already. Hey, if it’s not going to Snow I would just as soon have it sunny & bright. 

Yesterday evening our Christmas cactus decided it was time to open!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty (I'm home already at 6:30a), stayed about an hour. Her living room looked like santa's sleight erupted all over it. There wasn't a single space on the floor that wasn't covered with a toy, or parts of a toy or wrapping paper and boxes. Sheesh! Talk about going overboard. The boys each made me a present. From Cyrus I got a bird feeder and the artwork was personally done by him, and from Cody came a jewelry box also painted by him, along with a hand made card that wishes me a "Mere Krims" and the box is painted in the colors of a sea turtle and also has the message "I lov u grama" on it.
> View attachment 338008
> View attachment 338009
> 
> 
> I really was toying with the idea of not going, but my daughter called me to say that the boys had made me something, so I knew I had to go. It was a madhouse!
> 
> I really am ok being alone on these types of holidays, but it does make me feel a bit lonely when I come home from something like that. Thankfully I have you all to lift me out of the doldrums!! So, start lifting already!!


Yvonne, you are lucky to have them in your life. It might give you stress @ "the madhouse", but it's good that you go ahead with the meetings. I have NO human kids. my house is quiet (sad), fortunately I do have my parrot's, Good ole Fred . . "Hi Fred, Hi Fred. . Hi Fred." my buddy telling me he wants attention. As I have told my close friends (few, less than the fingers on one hand), I'm socially awkward. In a group of people, I can be a wall flower (Ususally) or be able to mingle.
So, embrace the family you have, you'll need them more and more as you get older.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi, Maggie, wishing you the best, today (Christmas) . . . how's the flood?


still soggy...lol...Mary K is all settled in for the winter I guess... she stays the whole day in the sleeping box... she comes out and eats a pile of weeds I've picked for her, poops then goes back in the box to sleep the day away. it's still not cold enough to freeze...so everything is soggy and got moss growing on it real big and I don't care... happy Christmas to everybody and I think I'm going to go clean bird cages for Christmas.... woohoo


----------



## Ray--Opo

Merry Christmas to the CDR family!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas to the CDR family!
> View attachment 338015


That's a really nice picture, Ray! Only thing missing is Opo!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I'm so kinda disappointed. I can't send you a white Christmas picture it's 58f outside and it's 6:30pm. The temperature keeps going up instead of down for the night. Nos da ??


Bore da. 8:40 am and a chilly 72F. Got sweat pants and socks on


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> still soggy...lol...Mary K is all settled in for the winter I guess... she stays the whole day in the sleeping box... she comes out and eats a pile of weeds I've picked for her, poops then goes back in the box to sleep the day away. it's still not cold enough to freeze...so everything is soggy and got moss growing on it real big and I don't care... happy Christmas to everybody and I think I'm going to go clean bird cages for Christmas.... woohoo


WooHoo, cleaning bird cages That's my Tuesday Morning Chores


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas to the CDR family!
> View attachment 338015


Yes, as Yvonne said, such a beautiful Picture. . .You all look so happy, Merry Christmas to you and your family...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our normal eating plan is pretty much vegetarian & fish. That said, Wifey decided to cook up a big old 11 pound Butterball turkey for our Christmas meal which we’ll have later this evening. 

She did a nice job of roasting it…. no smoke alarms rang.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
> I cant remember what kind it is. ?
> What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.
> View attachment 337996



isnt that an “African Grey”? 
or a “cockatoo”? ?
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> We have a Christmas guest with us this year. My neighbor is out of town so we are watching their bird.
> I cant remember what kind it is. ?
> What is bothering me is they said she will be fine. On the screen porch in low 50's temperatures at night. Last night I put a space heater blowing on the cage. It is covered with a heavy blanket. But that doesn't seem to be enough. I am thinking about bringing it in tonight.
> View attachment 337996



I would bring it in.
How would you feel if when you got home from a trip and your neighbor said Opo…
Got loose ? Or a cold..?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It is the only bird they have. She was really keeping a eye on Opo whenever he walked by.?


I've actually seen a dove do that to Sapphire. That dove walked circles around Sapphire checking him out. I think because of their patterns they wonder if it's a snake.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas however you are spending it.
> 
> Here in the UK it is Christmas morning and I am drawing breath from an incredibly busy month. Following cancellation of social engagements over the last couple of weeks, and working from home for everyone except me (I had to go to the rescue), we have all managed to test negative and we have Daughter, Son and Son’s girlfriend here for the next couple of days
> View attachment 338003


Hello so glad to see you post and as usual you have a great photo to look at ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Bore da. 8:40 am and a chilly 72F. Got sweat pants and socks on


You sound like me it's 79f in my house and I'm only comfortable because I'm wearing 2 pairs of socks, a long sleeve shirt and my leggings under my shorts. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our normal eating plan is pretty much vegetarian & fish. That said, Wifey decided to cook up a big old 11 pound Butterball turkey for our Christmas meal which we’ll have later this evening.
> 
> She did a nice job of roasting it…. no smoke alarms rang.
> 
> View attachment 338024


This year I did a leg of lamb but I did it yesterday. So it's leftover lamb but.... But today I cooked some fresh green beans with shallots. I did bake some butter thumb print cookies and gingerbread too. We'll see what gets eaten because it's a quiet day. I'm sure I'll have visitors in the next couple of days that will help me out.? Merry Christmas.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty (I'm home already at 6:30a), stayed about an hour. Her living room looked like santa's sleight erupted all over it. There wasn't a single space on the floor that wasn't covered with a toy, or parts of a toy or wrapping paper and boxes. Sheesh! Talk about going overboard. The boys each made me a present. From Cyrus I got a bird feeder and the artwork was personally done by him, and from Cody came a jewelry box also painted by him, along with a hand made card that wishes me a "Mere Krims" and the box is painted in the colors of a sea turtle and also has the message "I lov u grama" on it.
> View attachment 338008
> View attachment 338009
> 
> 
> I really was toying with the idea of not going, but my daughter called me to say that the boys had made me something, so I knew I had to go. It was a madhouse!
> 
> I really am ok being alone on these types of holidays, but it does make me feel a bit lonely when I come home from something like that. Thankfully I have you all to lift me out of the doldrums!! So, start lifting already!!


Merry Christmas Yavonne! Those are wonderful presents and so thoughtful.? Those are the best kind. I still have a cup that my son made me when he was in kindergarten for Christmas. He drew a picture of a superhero "type" theme and his teacher put it inside a tall cup. I actually still use it for my paint brushes. It's 36 years old. You've evidently made an impression on them for the best.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> still soggy...lol...Mary K is all settled in for the winter I guess... she stays the whole day in the sleeping box... she comes out and eats a pile of weeds I've picked for her, poops then goes back in the box to sleep the day away. it's still not cold enough to freeze...so everything is soggy and got moss growing on it real big and I don't care... happy Christmas to everybody and I think I'm going to go clean bird cages for Christmas.... woohoo


I actually wanted to clean my bird cage but spent the day baking goodies and sitting on my butt between batches? it's raining and pouring but got to 62f. But I really did want to just clean my bird cage. Joe kinda needs traditional stuff so I did. He opened his presents but since he thinks he's the paper and junk saviour of the world it took a while ? then I have to hide the paper so he won't pull it out of the trashcan.?


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> BTW...I tested negative...


Excellent news - now just look after yourself - especially when doing donuts on ice!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Merry christmas! Geseënde Kersfees! I would like to thank you all, all of you have given me the greatest gift of all, the knowledge to care for my torts, I can never repay you all. Once more thanks, and Merry christmas!
> View attachment 338002


Two if the grumpiest santas I've ever seen - but don't you just love those little faces!!!!
Merry Christmas to you and all your family- 2 and 4 legged


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas however you are spending it.
> 
> Here in the UK it is Christmas morning and I am drawing breath from an incredibly busy month. Following cancellation of social engagements over the last couple of weeks, and working from home for everyone except me (I had to go to the rescue), we have all managed to test negative and we have Daughter, Son and Son’s girlfriend here for the next couple of days
> View attachment 338003


Lovely to see old Joe and not see you Linda.
He looks like he's having the morning after the night before
Merry Christmas to you and all the family - I hope you have a lovely day and that it's drier in your part of the UK than here in Wales


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty (I'm home already at 6:30a), stayed about an hour. Her living room looked like santa's sleight erupted all over it. There wasn't a single space on the floor that wasn't covered with a toy, or parts of a toy or wrapping paper and boxes. Sheesh! Talk about going overboard. The boys each made me a present. From Cyrus I got a bird feeder and the artwork was personally done by him, and from Cody came a jewelry box also painted by him, along with a hand made card that wishes me a "Mere Krims" and the box is painted in the colors of a sea turtle and also has the message "I lov u grama" on it.
> View attachment 338008
> View attachment 338009
> 
> 
> I really was toying with the idea of not going, but my daughter called me to say that the boys had made me something, so I knew I had to go. It was a madhouse!
> 
> I really am ok being alone on these types of holidays, but it does make me feel a bit lonely when I come home from something like that. Thankfully I have you all to lift me out of the doldrums!! So, start lifting already!!


What lovely pressies and messages. There's a lot of work and love gone into those.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Merry Christmas all. It was a dark overcast morning, but the sun popped out. It’s just about 60 F already. Hey, if it’s not going to Snow I would just as soon have it sunny & bright.
> 
> Yesterday evening our Christmas cactus decided it was time to open!
> View attachment 338014


Very well timed and a lovely gift of a beautiful display.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> still soggy...lol...Mary K is all settled in for the winter I guess... she stays the whole day in the sleeping box... she comes out and eats a pile of weeds I've picked for her, poops then goes back in the box to sleep the day away. it's still not cold enough to freeze...so everything is soggy and got moss growing on it real big and I don't care... happy Christmas to everybody and I think I'm going to go clean bird cages for Christmas.... woohoo


Merry Christmas to you too Maggie, Mary, any other torts and all your birds


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Merry Christmas to the CDR family!
> View attachment 338015


Merry Christmas to you, Rose your mother- in law and of course Opo. 
I hope you're having a lovely day


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Bore da. 8:40 am and a chilly 72F. Got sweat pants and socks on


Bore da i chi!
It's 47F - you'd need your thermal underwear!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Our normal eating plan is pretty much vegetarian & fish. That said, Wifey decided to cook up a big old 11 pound Butterball turkey for our Christmas meal which we’ll have later this evening.
> 
> She did a nice job of roasting it…. no smoke alarms rang.
> 
> View attachment 338024


I set my smoke alarm off cooking toast this morning!
Your turkey looks delicious. 
After the threat of their being a turkey shortage for Xmas a few months ago in the UK many shops were over stocked and haven't been able to give them away.
My sister bought a Waitrose (posh shop) £75 turkey for £15 yesterday and had several left. I've no idea what made it so expensive to start with - maybe it used to lay golden eggs.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would bring it in.
> How would you feel if when you got home from a trip and your neighbor said Opo…
> Got loose ? Or a cold..?


The doves and pigeons vising my garden last summer would have a good look at Lola if he was out basking. It was quite funny to watch them and wonder what they must have been thinking.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Excellent news - now just look after yourself - especially when doing donuts on ice!!!!


Yes ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I hope you're all having a lovely day. Mine was pretty much as expected.
The weather has been awful and it has poured down for most of the day, 
My nephew arrived about 10.30 this morning, I collected our lunches from my sister about 
3 pm and they were delicious and then took Anthony home about 8 .30. 
He was in charge of the TV remote for most of the day so we ended up watching music programmes, which was fine - I like music - however for some reason that particular channel decided that today was a good day to air as many adverts as it could about erectile disfunction - not something you particularly want to hear about while sat with your nephew!!! ? So whenever the ads came around I would suddenly have to do or get something! 
Apart from that I had some lovely pressies, including a ticket for the Wales v Scotland rugby match in February - but at the moment all sports aren't allowing spectators in or cancelling them because of covid, so will have to wait and see if that goes ahead. But more importantly everyone seems pleased with their pressies from me.
It's 12.30 am on Boxing Day here now so I'd better go to bed. I hope you enjoy the rest of your Xmas Day. Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I hope you're all having a lovely day. Mine was pretty much as expected.
> The weather has been awful and it has poured down for most of the day,
> My nephew arrived about 10.30 this morning, I collected our lunches from my sister about
> 3 pm and they were delicious and then took Anthony home about 8 .30.
> He was in charge of the TV remote for most of the day so we ended up watching music programmes, which was fine - I like music - however for some reason that particular channel decided that today was a good day to air as many adverts as it could about erectile disfunction - not something you particularly want to hear about while sat with your nephew!!! ? So whenever the ads came around I would suddenly have to do or get something!
> Apart from that I had some lovely pressies, including a ticket for the Wales v Scotland rugby match in February - but at the moment all sports aren't allowing spectators in or cancelling them because of covid, so will have to wait and see if that goes ahead. But more importantly everyone seems pleased with their pressies from me.
> It's 12.30 am on Boxing Day here now so I'd better go to bed. I hope you enjoy the rest of your Xmas Day. Nos Da.


I know ?? the first time I saw one of those commercials I was saying what!!!! And I was by myself ????


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> WooHoo, cleaning bird cages That's my Tuesday Morning Chores





MenagerieGrl said:


> Yvonne, you are lucky to have them in your life. It might give you stress @ "the madhouse", but it's good that you go ahead with the meetings. I have NO human kids. my house is quiet (sad), fortunately I do have my parrot's, Good ole Fred . . "Hi Fred, Hi Fred. . Hi Fred." my buddy telling me he wants attention. As I have told my close friends (few, less than the fingers on one hand), I'm socially awkward. In a group of people, I can be a wall flower (Ususally) or be able to mingle.
> So, embrace the family you have, you'll need them more and more as you get older.


I have had 3 children...I gave my daughter to her father when she was 2 yrs. She's now almost 50 she lives in Virginia and I have no relationship with her. My oldest son is 58 yrs lives about 4 miles away from me and he wouldn't spit on me if I was on fire...my youngest son is 54, and he hates me because I know he gay. My grandkids love me. I guess what I'm trying to say is having family is no guarantee they will love you. I probably deserve what they feel, but they are adult now...so get over it. I don't get lonely very often...I have friends, who unlike my family, don't cause any drama. I'm ok with my life now...it is what it is...and most of the time it's pretty good...I kinda would like a car with a heater...but oh well...lol
I got a billiard table...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> You sound like me it's 79f in my house and I'm only comfortable because I'm wearing 2 pairs of socks, a long sleeve shirt and my leggings under my shorts. ??


Well...it's been raining all day, it snowed like hell for about 2 hours...at 38 degrees...lol it's raining again... I just checked on my guys in the shed...warm and toasty


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> I have had 3 children...I gave my daughter to her father when she was 2 yrs. She's now almost 50 she lives in Virginia and I have no relationship with her. My oldest son is 58 yrs lives about 4 miles away from me and he wouldn't spit on me if I was on fire...my youngest son is 54, and he hates me because I know he gay. My grandkids love me. I guess what I'm trying to say is having family is no guarantee they will love you. I probably deserve what they feel, but they are adult now...so get over it. I don't get lonely very often...I have friends, who unlike my family, don't cause any drama. I'm ok with my life now...it is what it is...and most of the time it's pretty good...I kinda would like a car with a heater...but oh well...lol
> I got a billiard table...
> View attachment 338027


Maggie, Yes! we make our choices over the years, it's important to realize that our current situ is because of past choices, and to be at peace with it. I am in a similar situ. I have 5 nieces & nephews, that I have NO contact with, kinda makes me sad, but as you said. . .It is, what it is. .


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I know ?? the first time I saw one of those commercials I was saying what!!!! And I was by myself ????


I blame it on the Baby Boomers  Notice those type of ads started broadcasting when that generation started aging? Erectile dysfunction, bladder leaks, heartburn, thinning hair?! The generation before that suffered in silence lol???


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I hope you're all having a lovely day. Mine was pretty much as expected.
> The weather has been awful and it has poured down for most of the day,
> My nephew arrived about 10.30 this morning, I collected our lunches from my sister about
> 3 pm and they were delicious and then took Anthony home about 8 .30.
> He was in charge of the TV remote for most of the day so we ended up watching music programmes, which was fine - I like music - however for some reason that particular channel decided that today was a good day to air as many adverts as it could about erectile disfunction - not something you particularly want to hear about while sat with your nephew!!! ? So whenever the ads came around I would suddenly have to do or get something!
> Apart from that I had some lovely pressies, including a ticket for the Wales v Scotland rugby match in February - but at the moment all sports aren't allowing spectators in or cancelling them because of covid, so will have to wait and see if that goes ahead. But more importantly everyone seems pleased with their pressies from me.
> It's 12.30 am on Boxing Day here now so I'd better go to bed. I hope you enjoy the rest of your Xmas Day. Nos Da.


I understand how uneasy you can be seeing those commericals for broken Pe**r disease


Snoopy’s mom said:


> I blame it on the Baby Boomers  Notice those type of ads started broadcasting when that generation started aging? Erectile dysfunction, bladder leaks, heartburn, thinning hair?! The generation before that suffered in silence lol???


Hum, You don't see that for the women. . .Sorry gals, I'm gay. It just disturbs me off. . .Sorry guys. . .


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> No, the bird becomes part of the human flock.


Soooo fascinating!!!!! ?
I never knew that.

Ok Grasshopper…….
Now….
What about garden snails?

If you have one …
Does it want a mate?
Will they try to eat each other???
Do they like to be the only one? (Like Sulcata)??
Do they want friends?
Will they play hello kitty games together??
Whaaat???

Sorry for all of the questions 
But I feel like YOU will give me the right answer. ?
My little booger Gary here is getting BORED!! He doesn’t seem to want to explore anymore??
I was hoping it was because of the winter temps and now I am wondering if he is older than I thought???
Or does he want a friend?
Just wondering your opinion.. ?
Off the topic at hand…..
Merry Christmas ??!!!!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

MenagerieGrl said:


> I understand how uneasy you can be seeing those commericals for broken Pe**r disease
> 
> Hum, You don't see that for the women. . .Sorry gals, I'm gay. It just disturbs me off. . .Sorry guys. . .


And as usual I didn’t have my filter on


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And as usual I didn’t have my filter on


Please pardon me. . . ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

MenagerieGrl said:


> Please pardon me. . . ?


lol I may have to go back to silently observing for awhile and mute myself till I can behave and find that darned filter. When people ask what I do at my job, my response is - make inappropriate comments ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went over to my daughter's house at zero dark thirty (I'm home already at 6:30a), stayed about an hour. Her living room looked like santa's sleight erupted all over it. There wasn't a single space on the floor that wasn't covered with a toy, or parts of a toy or wrapping paper and boxes. Sheesh! Talk about going overboard. The boys each made me a present. From Cyrus I got a bird feeder and the artwork was personally done by him, and from Cody came a jewelry box also painted by him, along with a hand made card that wishes me a "Mere Krims" and the box is painted in the colors of a sea turtle and also has the message "I lov u grama" on it.
> View attachment 338008
> View attachment 338009
> 
> 
> I really was toying with the idea of not going, but my daughter called me to say that the boys had made me something, so I knew I had to go. It was a madhouse!
> 
> I really am ok being alone on these types of holidays, but it does make me feel a bit lonely when I come home from something like that. Thankfully I have you all to lift me out of the doldrums!! So, start lifting already!!


Hey Yvonne 
Sorry this is late but I had a crappy Christmas too! All alone I was fine.
But when a friend of mine showed up it was like I was a caterer! I cooked then cleaned and after we ate a small LASAGNA together that very same “friend” FELL ASLEEP!!!!! from 6pm till 10pm!!!
So I went up to my room and watched 
The Wizard of Oz AND do you know what!??????
THIS PERSON HAD THE AUDACITY TO COME UP AND ASK ME TO WALK THEM OUT TO THEIR CAR SO I MISSED THE ENDING OF THE MOVIE!!!!
—ANNNNDDDD…..
TOOK THE OTHER HALF OF THE LASAGNA TOO!!!!——

I don’t know what I did in a past life to deserve such mistreatment by people!
They ruin my day—
They take and take—
Then they leave without so much as to wish me a merry Christmas!!!
PLUS!!——
I was UNINVITED to my moms house by my sister because SHE didn’t want me to bring “THAT THING”! (Which she called my tortoise).
Says I am a bother and my mom doesn’t need any stress!???
My mom called and said where are you?
I have gifts for you and Sally and even Gary!!
My mom said it ruined her Christmas not to see MEEEE! 
I’M THE GOD DARN FUN ONE!!!!
And my sister I guess doesn’t like that.
So in a nut shell…..
This will be my LAST ? Christmas that I celebrate. Next year I will treat it like any other day…?
Spent a lot of money on gifts too boot!
I am here for you my friend!!!!
Always will be! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Merry Christmas all. It was a dark overcast morning, but the sun popped out. It’s just about 60 F already. Hey, if it’s not going to Snow I would just as soon have it sunny & bright.
> 
> Yesterday evening our Christmas cactus decided it was time to open!
> View attachment 338014


How GORGEOUS!!!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah - it’s Boxing Day. Dark. mild, but wet. We finally got a nice heavy drenching rain. All the daffodils I planted in October could use a good drink, as do all the other plants. 

Happy Sunday.


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Soooo fascinating!!!!! ?
> I never knew that.
> 
> Ok Grasshopper…….
> Now….
> What about garden snails?
> 
> If you have one …
> Does it want a mate?
> Will they try to eat each other???
> Do they like to be the only one? (Like Sulcata)??
> Do they want friends?
> Will they play hello kitty games together??
> Whaaat???


Snails are hermaphrodites (they have both male and female reproductive organs) They don't actually need to mate with another snail in order to reproduce, self fertilisation is possible.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> I understand how uneasy you can be seeing those commericals for broken Pe**r disease


Doesn't normally bother me, but not viewing I want to share with my nephew!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Yvonne
> Sorry this is late but I had a crappy Christmas too! All alone I was fine.
> But when a friend of mine showed up it was like I was a caterer! I cooked then cleaned and after we ate a small LASAGNA together that very same “friend” FELL ASLEEP!!!!! from 6pm till 10pm!!!
> So I went up to my room and watched
> The Wizard of Oz AND do you know what!??????
> THIS PERSON HAD THE AUDACITY TO COME UP AND ASK ME TO WALK THEM OUT TO THEIR CAR SO I MISSED THE ENDING OF THE MOVIE!!!!
> —ANNNNDDDD…..
> TOOK THE OTHER HALF OF THE LASAGNA TOO!!!!——
> 
> I don’t know what I did in a past life to deserve such mistreatment by people!
> They ruin my day—
> They take and take—
> Then they leave without so much as to wish me a merry Christmas!!!
> PLUS!!——
> I was UNINVITED to my moms house by my sister because SHE didn’t want me to bring “THAT THING”! (Which she called my tortoise).
> Says I am a bother and my mom doesn’t need any stress!???
> My mom called and said where are you?
> I have gifts for you and Sally and even Gary!!
> My mom said it ruined her Christmas not to see MEEEE!
> I’M THE GOD DARN FUN ONE!!!!
> And my sister I guess doesn’t like that.
> So in a nut shell…..
> This will be my LAST ? Christmas that I celebrate. Next year I will treat it like any other day…?
> Spent a lot of money on gifts too boot!
> I am here for you my friend!!!!
> Always will be! ?


Aw I'm sorry abut your Christmas, sounds like your sister is jealous and maybe a bit of a control freak? 
You and your mum missed out on seeing each other because of her and that's a Christmas you'll never get back. Don't let it spoil other Christmases with your Mum though.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah - it’s Boxing Day. Dark. mild, but wet. We finally got a nice heavy drenching rain. All the daffodils I planted in October could use a good drink, as do all the other plants.
> 
> Happy Sunday.


It's drier and mild here but still dark and gloomy.
There are blizzards and snow from the Midlands up to Scotland, so some parts of the UK have had a white Xmas.
Is your Mum Ok in Derbyshire @JoesMum ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, and Happy Boxing Day (Sunday - I think ?)
I am just about to collect my nephew who is coming for lunch again and then we'll have a trip to my sisters house so that he can meet the new pup.
I hope you all have a good day and see you later!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> lol I may have to go back to silently observing for awhile and mute myself till I can behave and find that darned filter. When people ask what I do at my job, my response is - make inappropriate comments ???


Really? I have no filter...if I think it...it comes out my mouth...lol
however...I don't think that you make inappropriate comments so that must mean that you and I are both in the same boat with this lack of filter thing. too funny don't you think???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here we are on 26 December and the sun is shining brightly, blue sky, no wind & it’s low 60’s! It’s just so “Spring like” outside. I think we‘re going to go for a quick walk & get some fresh air. My hip is keeping more house bound……but I need to get out & get some sun, air, blue sky. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Here we are on 26 December and the sun is shining brightly, blue sky, no wind & it’s low 60’s! It’s just so “Spring like” outside. I think we‘re going to go for a quick walk & get some fresh air. My hip is keeping more house bound……but I need to get out & get some sun, air, blue sky. ?


I got up at 2am


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> I got up at 2am
> View attachment 338042



Nice…. Actually spotted a dandelion in full bloom right in our garden. December blooming dandelions. ?‍?‍♂


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Well...it's been raining all day, it snowed like hell for about 2 hours...at 38 degrees...lol it's raining again... I just checked on my guys in the shed...warm and toasty


I had a pond in the back yard yesterday. It's the fifth day on record of warm weather on Christmas. It came a couple of degrees of breaking the record. But lots of rain ?️?️?️??


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I blame it on the Baby Boomers  Notice those type of ads started broadcasting when that generation started aging? Erectile dysfunction, bladder leaks, heartburn, thinning hair?! The generation before that suffered in silence lol???


Hahahaha ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Yvonne
> Sorry this is late but I had a crappy Christmas too! All alone I was fine.
> But when a friend of mine showed up it was like I was a caterer! I cooked then cleaned and after we ate a small LASAGNA together that very same “friend” FELL ASLEEP!!!!! from 6pm till 10pm!!!
> So I went up to my room and watched
> The Wizard of Oz AND do you know what!??????
> THIS PERSON HAD THE AUDACITY TO COME UP AND ASK ME TO WALK THEM OUT TO THEIR CAR SO I MISSED THE ENDING OF THE MOVIE!!!!
> —ANNNNDDDD…..
> TOOK THE OTHER HALF OF THE LASAGNA TOO!!!!——
> 
> I don’t know what I did in a past life to deserve such mistreatment by people!
> They ruin my day—
> They take and take—
> Then they leave without so much as to wish me a merry Christmas!!!
> PLUS!!——
> I was UNINVITED to my moms house by my sister because SHE didn’t want me to bring “THAT THING”! (Which she called my tortoise).
> Says I am a bother and my mom doesn’t need any stress!???
> My mom called and said where are you?
> I have gifts for you and Sally and even Gary!!
> My mom said it ruined her Christmas not to see MEEEE!
> I’M THE GOD DARN FUN ONE!!!!
> And my sister I guess doesn’t like that.
> So in a nut shell…..
> This will be my LAST ? Christmas that I celebrate. Next year I will treat it like any other day…?
> Spent a lot of money on gifts too boot!
> I am here for you my friend!!!!
> Always will be! ?


My best advice is too listen to your mom ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> lol I may have to go back to silently observing for awhile and mute myself till I can behave and find that darned filter. When people ask what I do at my job, my response is - make inappropriate comments ???


don't you f'ing dare~!~!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Soooo fascinating!!!!! ?
> I never knew that.
> 
> Ok Grasshopper…….
> Now….
> What about garden snails?
> 
> If you have one …
> Does it want a mate?
> Will they try to eat each other???
> Do they like to be the only one? (Like Sulcata)??
> Do they want friends?
> Will they play hello kitty games together??
> Whaaat???
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions
> But I feel like YOU will give me the right answer. ?
> My little booger Gary here is getting BORED!! He doesn’t seem to want to explore anymore??
> I was hoping it was because of the winter temps and now I am wondering if he is older than I thought???
> Or does he want a friend?
> Just wondering your opinion.. ?
> Off the topic at hand…..
> Merry Christmas ??!!!!!!


Gary probably wouldn't have had a chance in heck anyway ? some bird or raccoon or turtle would have chomped him in a heartbeat anyway.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Well, I was just thinking, being alone/living by yourself (w/fur/feather/shell babies) does have it's perk's. . . You can eat a whole can of black olives by yourself . . in one sitting w/o anyone making you feel self conscious .?


----------



## Maggie3fan

That Yvonne G is such a wimp...When I saw it was snowing I grabbed my camera and ran out into the tort pens to take pictures...forgetting I was barefoot ...


and in my bathrobe...lol
hey Y...remember your kitty???


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I was just thinking, being alone/living by yourself (w/fur/feather/shell babies) does have it's perk's. . . You can eat a whole can of black olives by yourself . . in one sitting w/o anyone making you feel self conscious .?


With me it's Peeps...my record is 30 in a sitting...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of folks have security systems in their homes, but no cameras to monitor their porches or rooms or doors or critters. We picked up two of these BLINK hard-wired cameras and they work so easily & well. Easy to “install” & hook up to your internet network. Takes about 5 minutes. 

 https://www.bjs.com/product/amazon-blink-mini-camera-2-ct/3000000000003349255

I have one looking out the front window & one on the back porch too.

If you are apprehensive about the difficulty of setting cameras up, fear not. It’s really 1. Download the BLINK app 2. Plug your camera in 3. Follow the basic install instructions. (Just like adding a printer to your network).


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> That Yvonne G is such a wimp...When I saw it was snowing I grabbed my camera and ran out into the tort pens to take pictures...forgetting I was barefoot ...
> View attachment 338056
> 
> and in my bathrobe...lol
> hey Y...remember your kitty???
> View attachment 338057


You look like a couple of daughter in laws of mine and their kids... my crazy grandkids. They insist on wearing flip flops in an Ohio winter. I guess it would be kinda like surfing ? on ice if you're lucky ?or are good at ice skating?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of folks have security systems in their homes, but no cameras to monitor their porches or rooms or doors or critters. We picked up two of these BLINK hard-wired cameras and they work so easily & well. Easy to “install” & hook up to your internet network. Takes about 5 minutes.
> 
> https://www.bjs.com/product/amazon-blink-mini-camera-2-ct/3000000000003349255
> 
> I have one looking out the front window & one on the back porch too.
> 
> If you are apprehensive about the difficulty of setting cameras up, fear not. It’s really 1. Download the BLINK app 2. Plug your camera in 3. Follow the basic install instructions. (Just like adding a printer to your network).
> 
> View attachment 338058


I have a feit. It's not hard wired though so I bring it in. It's wifi . I love it and it was really easy also. But if someone tries to steal it I could have set the camera to automatically save their mug shot on my phone. It's not hard even for me and I'm on duh the dumb list for tech stuff ?


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> It's drier and mild here but still dark and gloomy.
> There are blizzards and snow from the Midlands up to Scotland, so some parts of the UK have had a white Xmas.
> Is your Mum Ok in Derbyshire @JoesMum ?


Foggy and damp. Friend in Yorkshire had (very wet) snow that settled and drove to relatives in Lancashire. She said it was like someone had flipped a switch. Lancashire had no snow and was bright.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I have had 3 children...I gave my daughter to her father when she was 2 yrs. She's now almost 50 she lives in Virginia and I have no relationship with her. My oldest son is 58 yrs lives about 4 miles away from me and he wouldn't spit on me if I was on fire...my youngest son is 54, and he hates me because I know he gay. My grandkids love me. I guess what I'm trying to say is having family is no guarantee they will love you. I probably deserve what they feel, but they are adult now...so get over it. I don't get lonely very often...I have friends, who unlike my family, don't cause any drama. I'm ok with my life now...it is what it is...and most of the time it's pretty good...I kinda would like a car with a heater...but oh well...lol
> I got a billiard table...
> View attachment 338027


Some of my family are friends of mine. Some call me an oddball. Those visit Joe on holidays and drop off a present. It only takes about 10 minutes.... all I can say is phew when the door closes behind them. ?


----------



## JoesMum

A few very short videos for you involving the hedgehogs that visit my garden.

a wood mouse discovering that hedgehogs are prickly 





Next door but one’s cat being very afraid to walk past the prickly creature..l sorry this is in 2 parts due to me lacking the technology to join the clips









And the biggest hedgehog in my garden, known as Chunk, roused from his hibernation last night to check the food was still available. He was pretty groggy to be honest and barely sniffed the food before heading back to bed


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> My best advice is too listen to your mom ?


The two of you are connected. Don't let those silly morons rob you of one more special day with your mom.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I was just thinking, being alone/living by yourself (w/fur/feather/shell babies) does have it's perk's. . . You can eat a whole can of black olives by yourself . . in one sitting w/o anyone making you feel self conscious .?


Yep. ?.....?????‍?


----------



## jaizei

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I was just thinking, being alone/living by yourself (w/fur/feather/shell babies) does have it's perk's. . . You can eat a whole can of black olives by yourself . . in one sitting w/o anyone making you feel self conscious .?



lifehack: chopped black olives are basically caviar for normal people


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Snails are hermaphrodites (they have both male and female reproductive organs) They don't actually need to mate with another snail in order to reproduce, self fertilisation is possible.


Helloooo JoesMum!!!
Thanks for answering that.
But do you think they get lonely?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I got up at 2am
> View attachment 338042


Oh my!!!
Maggie are the animals ok in that????
Mary? Poor Mary!!!
Where are the torts?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I was just thinking, being alone/living by yourself (w/fur/feather/shell babies) does have it's perk's. . . You can eat a whole can of black olives by yourself . . in one sitting w/o anyone making you feel self conscious .?


Oh my Gooodddddd!!!!
I just did that very thing!?
Are you watching me???? ???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> No, the bird becomes part of the human flock.


Oh I see, now I am a bird. Well I guess I have been called a bird brain before. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That's a really nice picture, Ray! Only thing missing is Opo!!


It was late and Opo was sleeping. I tried pulling Opo out of his night box once. He violently swung his body from side to side.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

jaizei said:


> lifehack: chopped black olives are basically caviar for normal people


So, true. . . growing up in a family of 7 (5 Kids) 1 can of black olives didn't go far. We were NOT rich, so . . I felt lucky to get two. . . and that 1 can was only purchased for special occasions. . .


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, as Yvonne said, such a beautiful Picture. . .You all look so happy, Merry Christmas to you and your family...


Thank you, hope you have a good New Year!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> isnt that an “African Grey”?
> or a “cockatoo”? ?
> Gorgeous!!!


Yes, Yvonne informed me it was a African Grey.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would bring it in.
> How would you feel if when you got home from a trip and your neighbor said Opo…
> Got loose ? Or a cold..?


Thats what I did. Even though the owner said the bird would be fine outside. I slept better having the bird inside.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Merry Christmas to you, Rose your mother- in law and of course Opo.
> I hope you're having a lovely day


Thanks Lyn, hope your Christmas was good and you have a great New Year's.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, hope you have a good New Year!


Thank you Ray, 
New Years eve is typically NOT a good time here. . . One of my Fur babies is a Old Blind, One eyed Beagle (seroiusly) who just goes Crazy when Fireworks go off. I had a home Theater sound system in the family room, bout 8:00pm, I'd turn the TV up, and Sound sytem on to drown out the Fireworks. That sound system died this last year, so I have to use a clock radio now, with the TV. Crossing my fingers. Additionally, while daily the time seemed to pass fast, this last year did not, to me it kinda took it's time, which I'm thankful for.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Thank you, hope you have a good New Year!


Thank you Ray, New Years eve is typically NOT a good time. . . I have a Old Blind, One eyed Beagle who just goes Crazy when Fireworks go off. I had a home Theater sound system in the family room, bout


Ray--Opo said:


> Thats what I did. Even though the owner said the bird would be fine outside. I slept better having the bird inside.


For future reference. . typical temp range is bout 65° to 80°ish. They can tolerate down to 40°ish, but must acclimated to that temp.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Our Christmas dinner was actually a little miracle. My sister moved near me about 6 months ago and my brother lives about 1 mile from me. We were planning on Christmas dinner with my sister but thinking she would cancel at the last minute as usual. My brother was out of town visiting family so we didn't expect him and his wife. Well they came back in town early and my sister came over also. So that was the first time the 3 of us were together for Christmas dinner. Since I was in 7th grade. It was a wonderful time. No pics because my sister doesn't like her pic being taken.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> Thank you Ray,
> New Years eve is typically NOT a good time here. . . One of my Fur babies is a Old Blind, One eyed Beagle (seroiusly) who just goes Crazy when Fireworks go off. I had a home Theater sound system in the family room, bout 8:00pm, I'd turn the TV up, and Sound sytem on to drown out the Fireworks. That sound system died this last year, so I have to use a clock radio now, with the TV. Crossing my fingers. Additionally, while daily the time seemed to pass fast, this last year did not, to me it kinda took it's time, which I'm thankful for.


Here are some tips from Google! 
poor wee man … I get scared of loud bangs from fireworks too!!
Hope sometimes on her helps!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good morning all! Today's the day! The trek to Stilbaai begins, have a good day!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Good morning all! Today's the day! The trek to Stilbaai begins, have a good day!


Yay, Really hope you have a pleasant & relaxing time. . .


----------



## Blackdog1714

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I was just thinking, being alone/living by yourself (w/fur/feather/shell babies) does have it's perk's. . . You can eat a whole can of black olives by yourself . . in one sitting w/o anyone making you feel self conscious .?


OMG the other day the wife wanted pizza and I got one with just black olives! It was like eating a memory and it was delicious!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Good morning all! Today's the day! The trek to Stilbaai begins, have a good day!


Have a good trip and a safe journey!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's another wet day here.
I was supposed to be meeting a cousin of mine today, she lives in London but was back home in Wales staying with her old friend for Xmas. However, one of the friend's family who was also at the house became ill and has tested positive for covid. So they all have to be tested now. So I'm hoping she'll be Ok and if the rain stops maybe we can meet outdoors and have a little walk and catch up. I'm waiting to see how they all are. 
Today and tomorrow are bank holidays in the UK, so it's a nice long holiday for those usually working.
I hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> Good morning all! Today's the day! The trek to Stilbaai begins, have a good day!



Good luck & we will enjoy lots of pix! 
ps - watch out for those vipers ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of folks have security systems in their homes, but no cameras to monitor their porches or rooms or doors or critters. We picked up two of these BLINK hard-wired cameras and they work so easily & well. Easy to “install” & hook up to your internet network. Takes about 5 minutes.
> 
> https://www.bjs.com/product/amazon-blink-mini-camera-2-ct/3000000000003349255
> 
> I have one looking out the front window & one on the back porch too.
> 
> If you are apprehensive about the difficulty of setting cameras up, fear not. It’s really 1. Download the BLINK app 2. Plug your camera in 3. Follow the basic install instructions. (Just like adding a printer to your network).
> 
> View attachment 338058


I have a security system in my house as well...it's a 9mm


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my!!!
> Maggie are the animals ok in that????
> Mary? Poor Mary!!!
> Where are the torts?


They live in a insulated and heated shed...


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Good morning all! Today's the day! The trek to Stilbaai begins, have a good day!


Trek? How far?


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> Trek? How far?


800km today, tomorrow is about 500km, so quite far, almost the length of the UK I think, about 800 miles?


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> 800km today, tomorrow is about 500km, so quite far, almost the length of the UK I think, about 800 miles?


800 miles is the miles between my house and my sister's. A perfect length for a road trip....


----------



## Maggie3fan

It looks like the road is in the middle of nowhere...how far between gas stations?


----------



## Maggie3fan

I've been trying to think of what to say about this...but I can't...it is simply beautiful...


pictures don't do it justice...another foot last night


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I have a security system in my house as well...it's a 9mm


I have a security system too, trouble is, she can't recognize people from cats. Scares the crap outta' me when she jumps up barking!!! only to find out it's a cat walking by. How the heck can she hear those quiet little kitty feet?


----------



## Warren

Yvonne G said:


> I have a security system too, trouble is, she can't recognize people from cats. Scares the crap outta' me when she jumps up barking!!!
> Are you saying that you have a cat that barks, that would freak me out. We need to see that video.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I have a security system too, trouble is, she can't recognize people from cats. Scares the crap outta' me when she jumps up barking!!! only to find out a cat is walking by. How the heck can she hear those quiet little kitty feet?


she has a big bark...


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thats what I did. Even though the owner said the bird would be fine outside. I slept better having the bird inside.


That reminds me of what a person SHOULD do for grandchildren somehow ?spoil them, then send them home ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Really? I have no filter...if I think it...it comes out my mouth...lol
> however...I don't think that you make inappropriate comments so that must mean that you and I are both in the same boat with this lack of filter thing. too funny don't you think???


You’re right! And the love of fast cars, NASCAR, a certain driver….


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I've been trying to think of what to say about this...but I can't...it is simply beautiful...
> View attachment 338112
> 
> pictures don't do it justice...another foot last night
> View attachment 338113


You're right it's simply beautiful.?


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Me and my Shiloh shepherd Winchester went to York River park this morning- 29 degrees! No bites on the rods but had the beach to ourselves


Gorgeous happy dog!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Yvonne
> Sorry this is late but I had a crappy Christmas too! All alone I was fine.
> But when a friend of mine showed up it was like I was a caterer! I cooked then cleaned and after we ate a small LASAGNA together that very same “friend” FELL ASLEEP!!!!! from 6pm till 10pm!!!
> So I went up to my room and watched
> The Wizard of Oz AND do you know what!??????
> THIS PERSON HAD THE AUDACITY TO COME UP AND ASK ME TO WALK THEM OUT TO THEIR CAR SO I MISSED THE ENDING OF THE MOVIE!!!!
> —ANNNNDDDD…..
> TOOK THE OTHER HALF OF THE LASAGNA TOO!!!!——
> 
> I don’t know what I did in a past life to deserve such mistreatment by people!
> They ruin my day—
> They take and take—
> Then they leave without so much as to wish me a merry Christmas!!!
> PLUS!!——
> I was UNINVITED to my moms house by my sister because SHE didn’t want me to bring “THAT THING”! (Which she called my tortoise).
> Says I am a bother and my mom doesn’t need any stress!???
> My mom called and said where are you?
> I have gifts for you and Sally and even Gary!!
> My mom said it ruined her Christmas not to see MEEEE!
> I’M THE GOD DARN FUN ONE!!!!
> And my sister I guess doesn’t like that.
> So in a nut shell…..
> This will be my LAST ? Christmas that I celebrate. Next year I will treat it like any other day…?
> Spent a lot of money on gifts too boot!
> I am here for you my friend!!!!
> Always will be! ?


I'm here, Chef. The best cure is seeing the people you care about & let the rest fall away. And unfortunately, family can be at their very worst on the holidays, & I'd lump birthdays, weddings, funerals, anniversaries & other "special" occasions in there, too. So.....NY's Eve is almost here & you're home free for several months. 

I didn't dress Houdini up. He said gulp, gulp, gulp back at me. The cats said, "Thank Gawd, you didn't have family or guests over." My husband put out a couple of Christmas things today so it would look like we tried. And then my brother-in-law & wife & 2 mini Schnauzers showed up this evening, so now the cats are in hiding. 

I like Christmas in Cozumel better. And Houdini says gulp, gulp, gulp, gulp...which I think is "holiday greetings" to you, Maggie, Sloopy'sMom, Cathie G & the rest of you here at TF...even Chubbs who's ditched us.


----------



## Jan A

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I was just thinking, being alone/living by yourself (w/fur/feather/shell babies) does have it's perk's. . . You can eat a whole can of black olives by yourself . . in one sitting w/o anyone making you feel self conscious .?


I think you & I are the only 2 in the world who like black olives. Always have a can in the fridge.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> I think you & I are the only 2 in the world who like black olives. Always have a can in the fridge.



Olive lover here. ? in fact, I really enjoy all kinds of olives. We always have both black & green olives around. Our local Lidl recently had some great deals on large pickled Spanish olives.

ps - love a good Olive oil too. That’s a must.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all! 
It's a very windy day here mixed with rain and brighter spells.
I've only been to the shop to stock up with food for Lola for the next few days, but no plans for the rest of the day. 
Everything should be back to normal tomorrow for a couple of days, before another long weekend for many. 
Hope your having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> I think you & I are the only 2 in the world who like black olives. Always have a can in the fridge.


M-m-m-m-m! A can of chopped black olives, a few slices of fresh bread spread with mayonaise then the olives, and YUM!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m-m! A can of chopped black olives, a few slices of fresh bread spread with mayonaise then the olives, and YUM!


Oh, YA! Now your talkin. . . (and for Bread, I'll take the SF Sourdough French bread. . . )
Funny I think most folks, and my siblings put butter on their Sourdough French Bread, but my younger Sister and I, put Mayo on our French bread.
So Sourdough French bread, some Mayo and Black Olives hit's the trifecta!


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, YA! Now your talkin. . . (and for Bread, I'll take the SF Sourdough French bread. . . )
> Funny I think most folks, and my siblings put butter on their Sourdough French Bread, but my younger Sister and I, put Mayo on our French bread.
> So Sourdough French bread, some Mayo and Black Olives hit's the trifecta!


As a native San Franciscan after school I would take 3 buses from All Hallows school to Fisherman's Wharf and buy a fresh made sour dough loaf...find a people watching spot... open my Sky King lunch box taking out either butter (put in frozen so it was cold later.) .or mayo depending on how I felt that day...until you brought up that subject I had forgotten...thanks for the memory...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all!
> It's a very windy day here mixed with rain and brighter spells.
> I've only been to the shop to stock up with food for Lola for the next few days, but no plans for the rest of the day.
> Everything should be back to normal tomorrow for a couple of days, before another long weekend for many.
> Hope your having a good Tuesday.



Yes - we need to spread out the ”days off“ between Christmas & New Years. Throw in the weekends & extra Bank Holidays…..and there’s a whole lot of down time. “_Not that there’s anything wrong with that”!_


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> As a native San Franciscan after school I would take 3 buses from All Hallows school to Fisherman's Wharf and buy a fresh made sour dough loaf...find a people watching spot... open my Sky King lunch box taking out either butter (put in frozen so it was cold later.) .or mayo depending on how I felt that day...until you brought up that subject I had forgotten...thanks for the memory...


Maggie, I was born and raised here in West County Contra Costa. I live within 5 miles of every house/home I have lived in. . . Spent time in Upstate NY (White Plain's area), Orlando, Fl. and with living adjacent to the bay in the SF Bay . . . I can't see ever leaving. Gotta Love the Sourdough, only found here. I could never live in SF, but, I could never leave the north bay area. Thank you for your reflection/memory of the area...?


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> M-m-m-m-m! A can of chopped black olives, a few slices of fresh bread spread with mayonaise then the olives, and YUM!


I like cottage cheese, avocado with a bunch of black olives on top


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> As a native San Franciscan after school I would take 3 buses from All Hallows school to Fisherman's Wharf and buy a fresh made sour dough loaf...find a people watching spot... open my Sky King lunch box taking out either butter (put in frozen so it was cold later.) .or mayo depending on how I felt that day...until you brought up that subject I had forgotten...thanks for the memory...





BTW, I had a bonanza Lunch box, Sky King was cool too!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Jan A said:


> I like cottage cheese, avocado with a bunch of black olives on top


Yum, another Trifecta. . .


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I'm here, Chef. The best cure is seeing the people you care about & let the rest fall away. And unfortunately, family can be at their very worst on the holidays, & I'd lump birthdays, weddings, funerals, anniversaries & other "special" occasions in there, too. So.....NY's Eve is almost here & you're home free for several months.
> 
> I didn't dress Houdini up. He said gulp, gulp, gulp back at me. The cats said, "Thank Gawd, you didn't have family or guests over." My husband put out a couple of Christmas things today so it would look like we tried. And then my brother-in-law & wife & 2 mini Schnauzers showed up this evening, so now the cats are in hiding.
> 
> I like Christmas in Cozumel better. And Houdini says gulp, gulp, gulp, gulp...which I think is "holiday greetings" to you, Maggie, Sloopy'sMom, Cathie G & the rest of you here at TF...even Chubbs who's ditched us.


He'll be back cause we are irresistible ?‍??


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> View attachment 338168
> 
> BTW, I had a bonanza Lunch box, Sky King was cool too!


omg! We musta been separated at birth!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I think you & I are the only 2 in the world who like black olives. Always have a can in the fridge.


Well... I keep them hidden in my house ? cause they won't last long otherwise. I especially love the ones coated in oil. I will lick the fork, spoon and my fingers for every drop so NO the two of you are not alone. My family and I even drink the water from the black olive can.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well... I keep them hidden in my house ? cause they won't last long otherwise. I especially love the ones coated in oil. I will lick the fork, spoon and my fingers for every drop so NO the two of you are not alone. My family and I even drink the water from the black olive can.


I'm not an olive fan - too oily for me.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Well... I keep them hidden in my house ? cause they won't last long otherwise. I especially love the ones coated in oil. I will lick the fork, spoon and my fingers for every drop so NO the two of you are not alone. My family and I even drink the water from the black olive can.


you are freakin gagging me...a buncha years ago when my brother still liked me... our group headed from San Francisco to Northern California to camp on property we owned then...it was in the days before air conditioning...there was 5 or 6 car loads of us from the Bay area headed up I-5 in 110 degree heat...all windows down, kids and dogs and my brother seemed to have a problem going over 60 and needed to stop continually...we were livid when he pulled of the road in Corning...the olive capitol of the world....and while he takes the next 30 minutes picking out a selection of olives while we all melted in the heat...I think about that every damn time I go past there to see my sis...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm not an olive fan - too oily for me.


I lick my fingers after oiling my homemade pizza dough and pans. I can't help myself but it does have to be the extra virgin or nothing.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> you are freakin gagging me...a buncha years ago when my brother still liked me... our group headed from San Francisco to Northern California to camp on property we owned then...it was in the days before air conditioning...there was 5 or 6 car loads of us from the Bay area headed up I-5 in 110 degree heat...all windows down, kids and dogs and my brother seemed to have a problem going over 60 and needed to stop continually...we were livid when he pulled of the road in Corning...the olive capitol of the world....and while he takes the next 30 minutes picking out a selection of olives while we all melted in the heat...I think about that every damn time I go past there to see my sis...


Well... I hope you confiscated some of those black beauties when he wasn't looking ? seems to me youall earned it...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well... I hope you confiscated some of those black beauties when he wasn't looking ? seems to me youall earned it...


And I'm wondering if anyone here on TFO actually gets to eat a ripe olive right off the tree? Like a ripe berry ? I think I remember the trees growing in California.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> And I'm wondering if anyone here on TFO actually gets to eat a ripe olive right off the tree? Like a ripe berry ? I think I remember the trees growing in California.


Oh, NO! "Unprocessed" Olives off the tree are Nasty! VERY bitter, Green ones the most. . . Black ones are still bitter, just not so much. They need to be "Brine'd" to make them TASTY!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I like cottage cheese, avocado with a bunch of black olives on top


Fresh avocado is another thing on my best favorite food list along with a large curd cottage cheese... yum (interesting ideas for breakfast) maybe some pineapple on the side. I need to get myself interested in some kind of toast or bread also. I haven't been able to find a good one yet unless I make it myself. And I'm too tired. Brownberry used to make a delicious nut bread but all those old breads aren't available anymore.?


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, NO! "Unprocessed" Olives off the tree are Nasty! VERY bitter, Green ones the most. . . Black ones are still bitter, just not so much. They need to be "Brine'd" to make them TASTY!


Interesting. I thought it was just me or the tree when I tried them, when I was in California. Well... I'm so glad someone came up with a way to make them irresistible on or in everything. They are genius chefs


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Fresh avocado is another thing on my best favorite food list along with a large curd cottage cheese... yum (interesting ideas for breakfast) maybe some pineapple on the side. I need to get myself interested in some kind of toast or bread also. I haven't been able to find a good one yet unless I make it myself. And I'm too tired. Brownberry used to make a delicious nut bread but all those old breads aren't available anymore.?


You might try the local Farmers Market. There is a local Market here that has a baker who has set up shop with some unique ?Breads. You might look into that avenue.. . .


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I'm here, Chef. The best cure is seeing the people you care about & let the rest fall away. And unfortunately, family can be at their very worst on the holidays, & I'd lump birthdays, weddings, funerals, anniversaries & other "special" occasions in there, too. So.....NY's Eve is almost here & you're home free for several months.
> 
> I didn't dress Houdini up. He said gulp, gulp, gulp back at me. The cats said, "Thank Gawd, you didn't have family or guests over." My husband put out a couple of Christmas things today so it would look like we tried. And then my brother-in-law & wife & 2 mini Schnauzers showed up this evening, so now the cats are in hiding.
> 
> I like Christmas in Cozumel better. And Houdini says gulp, gulp, gulp, gulp...which I think is "holiday greetings" to you, Maggie, Sloopy'sMom, Cathie G & the rest of you here at TF...even Chubbs who's ditched us.


?
Thanks Jan A!!!
You cheered me up!!!
Good story.
Tell my little Houdini I said , “ gulp, gulp”
Which in his language means ….?
…either “merry Christmas “ 
Or it could just mean .. ? off???
I HOPE he doesn’t know those words!!
But as you know… torts are VERY smart
and pick things up along their journeys….

And sometimes can be a smarty pants.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I think you & I are the only 2 in the world who like black olives. Always have a can in the fridge.


Nope!!
I’m the third in there somewhere!
I LOOOOOOVE black olives!
If I didn’t get the hunger shakes I would eat them by themselves all day long!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ?
> Thanks Jan A!!!
> You cheered me up!!!
> Good story.
> Tell my little Houdini I said , “ gulp, gulp”
> Which in his language means ….?
> …either “merry Christmas “
> Or it could just mean .. ? off???
> I HOPE he doesn’t know those words!!
> But as you know… torts are VERY smart
> and pick things up along their journeys….
> 
> And sometimes can be a smarty pants.?


I think it means he has indigestion...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> View attachment 338168
> 
> BTW, I had a bonanza Lunch box, Sky King was cool too!



I had a Starsky and Hutch lunch box!!!?
Also a scooby dooooo!! ?
AND MY WONDER WOMAN lunch box!!
(Which my mom would only let me use on 
“Special occasions” ( birthday,Christmas,etc).


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I'm here, Chef. The best cure is seeing the people you care about & let the rest fall away. And unfortunately, family can be at their very worst on the holidays, & I'd lump birthdays, weddings, funerals, anniversaries & other "special" occasions in there, too. So.....NY's Eve is almost here & you're home free for several months.
> 
> I didn't dress Houdini up. He said gulp, gulp, gulp back at me. The cats said, "Thank Gawd, you didn't have family or guests over." My husband put out a couple of Christmas things today so it would look like we tried. And then my brother-in-law & wife & 2 mini Schnauzers showed up this evening, so now the cats are in hiding.
> 
> I like Christmas in Cozumel better. And Houdini says gulp, gulp, gulp, gulp...which I think is "holiday greetings" to you, Maggie, Sloopy'sMom, Cathie G & the rest of you here at TF...even Chubbs who's ditched us.


Hehehe hang on sloppy hang on ? the first time I read it I saw snoopy. My eyes have become spell check's best friend ?


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, YA! Now your talkin. . . (and for Bread, I'll take the SF Sourdough French bread. . . )
> Funny I think most folks, and my siblings put butter on their Sourdough French Bread, but my younger Sister and I, put Mayo on our French bread.
> So Sourdough French bread, some Mayo and Black Olives hit's the trifecta!


And so does turning it into pizza bread with everything including black olives and lots of cheese ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> And so does turning it into pizza bread with everything including black olives and lots of cheese ?


Wow, everyone's coming up with all these Olive Trifecta's. . . Dang, I gotta write these down...?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Fresh avocado is another thing on my best favorite food list along with a large curd cottage cheese... yum (interesting ideas for breakfast) maybe some pineapple on the side. I need to get myself interested in some kind of toast or bread also. I haven't been able to find a good one yet unless I make it myself. And I'm too tired. Brownberry used to make a delicious nut bread but all those old breads aren't available anymore.?


Now Avacados are not like olives! In San Diego I love the fresh avacados since they despise traveling. IN RVA they are okay but just like we would be after a 30+ hours car ride!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I had a Starsky and Hutch lunch box!!!?
> Also a scooby dooooo!! ?
> AND MY WONDER WOMAN lunch box!!
> (Which my mom would only let me use on
> “Special occasions” ( birthday,Christmas,etc).


I think I just had a Tupperware box - can't remember anything any fancy.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, NO! "Unprocessed" Olives off the tree are Nasty! VERY bitter, Green ones the most. . . Black ones are still bitter, just not so much. They need to be "Brine'd" to make them TASTY!



Exactly. Ive been to olive groves & harvests in many locations…..the last thing you want to do is pick & eat an olive right from the tree. Picked and brining ????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I think I just had a Tupperware box - can't remember anything any fancy.



I had a brown paper lunch bag. I don’t recall having anything other than a bag. ??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey @Chefdenoel10 - thanks so much for the Christmas card - quite the surprise. ???


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a day of mixed weather again with very strong winds. 
Looks like we are set to have the warmest New Year's Eve on record at about 54F before the temps get back to normal and plummet again next week. 
I hope you all have a good Wednesday.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Chefdenoel10 - thanks so much for the Christmas card - quite the surprise. ???


And you opened it without caution??????????????


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Now Avacados are not like olives! In San Diego I love the fresh avacados since they despise traveling. IN RVA they are okay but just like we would be after a 30+ hours car ride!


Well... avocado and black olives on anything... find a way to fix an omelette... taco salad in the evening. All with cheese!?. Who cares if the avocados are fresh if they are guacamole? Chip dip!?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> And you opened it without caution??????????????


Amen to that.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Exactly. Ive been to olive groves & harvests in many locations…..the last thing you want to do is pick & eat an olive right from the tree. Picked and brining ????


Thank God I have the CDR ? since I did try the dang things... I'm so glad to know it wasn't just the tree ??


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all from a very soggy Wales - it's rained heavily all night.
I've no plans to go anywhere today and Lola is still in his hide staying cosy and warm. 
So I'm just going to potter around. 
I hope you all have a good Thursday where you are.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wet, dark & gray morning here, with more rain forecast for the next few days. Hey - rain is good ?? for all the trees, gardens & Spring bulbs.

Temps remain pretty balmy, about 10 degrees above normal. No cold or snow in sight. Ogh well. ?‍


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Good morning friends. 
Been raining a lil bit every day here for the last 5. 
Should have clear cold days till Monday.
Our Lake Tahoe has seen a record-breaking amount of snow ?this December, according to the U.C. Berkeley Central Sierra Snow Lab.
The area has seen 210 inches of snow since the beginning of the month, breaking a 50 year record. Our year to date total from Oct. 1 has already seen 264 inches of snowfall YAY! 
Snow fall now, means water ?in the summer here.
I really need to get outside, except it's just been too dang ? .
I know. . . cold is a relative term. Our cold here in the SF Bay area is NOT the cold in Wisconsin. 
Any hoo, Hope everyone is doing well and ready to start a New, year.
Just a personal observation, this last year did NOT seem to fly by as fast as the last few years seemed to...Take care my friends...


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good morning friends.
> Been raining a lil bit every day here for the last 5.
> Should have clear cold days till Monday.
> Our Lake Tahoe has seen a record-breaking amount of snow ?this December, according to the U.C. Berkeley Central Sierra Snow Lab.
> The area has seen 210 inches of snow since the beginning of the month, breaking a 50 year record. Our year to date total from Oct. 1 has already seen 264 inches of snowfall YAY!
> Snow fall now, means water ?in the summer here.
> I really need to get outside, except it's just been too dang ? .
> I know. . . cold is a relative term. Our cold here in the SF Bay area is NOT the cold in Wisconsin.
> Any hoo, Hope everyone is doing well and ready to start a New, year.
> Just a personal observation, this last year did NOT seem to fly by as fast as the last few years seemed to...Take care my friends...


22 feet of snow? Wow -that would bury my house!
We haven't had any snow in my part of the UK yet, but they had it further north last week.
We don't usually get it until Feb or March - sometimes January.
When I was working I used to love the extra days off when they would close the schools because of health and safety concerns but now I'm retired I hope the snow doesn't arrive!

I can't believe how quickly the last 3 years have gone, but then they have been very eventful - personally and worldwide.

Lets hope 2022 will be better for us all!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Goodnight to you all! Nice and productive day here, have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Goodnight to you all! Nice and productive day here, have a good day!
> View attachment 338267


Goodnight to you too!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Goodnight to you all! Nice and productive day here, have a good day!
> View attachment 338267


Have you made it to Stilbaai? send us pictures. I can use an escape. .


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I think I just had a Tupperware box - can't remember anything any fancy.


Brown paper bag here.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Have you made it to Stilbaai? send us pictures. I can use an escape. .


There is another thread about it in Off Topic Chit Chat with lots of pics!!


----------



## Lyn W

I'm back again - it's just gone 3 a.m. but I can't sleep - no reason I can think of.
So thought I'd pop back and see what you're all up to across the pond.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I’m having a beverage and visiting the parents, they’re a little lonely. And wondering why Snoopy doesn’t climb lol. How about a hot toddy? Will that help you sleep?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I’m having a beverage and visiting the parents, they’re a little lonely. And wondering why Snoopy doesn’t climb lol. How about a hot toddy? Will that help you sleep?


I only have wine in the house at the moment and it doesn't seem worth opening a bottle.
A brandy usually does the trick but I don't have any here.
I'll have to get myself some - for medicinal and insomnia purposes only of course!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> There is another thread about it in Off Topic Chit Chat with lots of pics!!


Thank you @Lyn W , I had no idea, thank you for the "lead"


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I’m having a beverage and visiting the parents, they’re a little lonely. And wondering why Snoopy doesn’t climb lol. How about a hot toddy? Will that help you sleep?


Oh, YES. . . a lil Toddy for the Body!?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> And you opened it without caution??????????????


What are you trying to say Maggie?? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Amen to that.


CATHYYYYY!!!!!…..
Don’t take her side!!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> I'm back again - it's just gone 3 a.m. but I can't sleep - no reason I can think of.
> So thought I'd pop back and see what you're all up to across the pond.


I'm here. . . .


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> I'm here. . . .


I haven't been able to make 'a hot toddy for my body' but I do have a mug of hot chocolate!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I'm back again - it's just gone 3 a.m. but I can't sleep - no reason I can think of.
> So thought I'd pop back and see what you're all up to across the pond.


What’s the matter Lyn?
Are you up thinking of everything from bathroom design to putting away these darn Christmas items like me???
It’s as if when I sit on the couch I fall fast asleep. When I go to my bed I am wide awake?? What the…?
Maybe make a cup of tea?
It is 11pm here and I am sitting falling asleep with my tens machine on my back
(A little vibrating machine that soothes your muscles). I highly recommend it to anyone and everyone! 
but if I get under these bed covers…. ?
I may as well get a book. ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

MenagerieGrl said:


> I'm here. . . .


This is an early morning for you. . . I find it hard to sleep occasionally. . .


Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s the matter Lyn?
> Are you up thinking of everything from bathroom design to putting away these darn Christmas items like me???
> It’s as if when I sit on the couch I fall fast asleep. When I go to my bed I am wide awake?? What the…?
> Maybe make a cup of tea?
> It is 11pm here and I am sitting falling asleep with my tens machine on my back
> (A little vibrating machine that soothes your muscles). I highly recommend it to anyone and everyone!
> but if I get under these bed covers…. ?
> I may as well get a book. ?


I usually give it 15 min, if I'm still awake it put the DVR on for 5, 10 . . asleep
My Primary care Physician says to get some Melatonin


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s the matter Lyn?
> Are you up thinking of everything from bathroom design to putting away these darn Christmas items like me???
> It’s as if when I sit on the couch I fall fast asleep. When I go to my bed I am wide awake?? What the…?
> Maybe make a cup of tea?
> It is 11pm here and I am sitting falling asleep with my tens machine on my back
> (A little vibrating machine that soothes your muscles). I highly recommend it to anyone and everyone!
> but if I get under these bed covers…. ?
> I may as well get a book. ?


I don't know what's keeping me awake - but I find the more you think about not being able to sleep the less you are likely to be able to do it so it's better to be doing something. I have heard that you should do something like the ironing - but I'm not that desperate to sleep!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I don't know what's keeping me awake - but I find the more you think about not being able to sleep the less you are likely to be able to do it so it's better to be doing something. I have heard that you should do something like the ironing - but I'm not that desperate to sleep!!!


How about a book?
Or a news channel?
Or the weather channel?
They can get sooo boring, you’ll be out in 10 mins!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

While I have you guys on here let me post some interesting pictures of my torts eggs.
Since I had no idea torts could lay eggs without…. Well … you know…
Anyway ere are the pics. Opinions are requested!!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> How about a book?
> Or a news channel?
> Or the weather channel?
> They can get sooo boring, you’ll be out in 10 mins!


I finished my last book yesterday so need to find myself another one, I like to read before dropping off, maybe that's the problem I'm missing my book. 
No tv in the bedroom but I could try the radio - the shipping forecast is very soporific!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> While I have you guys on here let me post some interesting pictures of my torts eggs.
> Since I had no idea torts could lay eggs without…. Well … you know…
> Anyway ere are the pics. Opinions are requested!!


They look beautiful. 
Did you blow the yolk and albumen out first?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> They look beautiful.
> Did you blow the yolk and albumen out first?


Yes and no..
Yes…. I took the yolks and albumen out but
I used a syringe ?!!??
One hole, shake and stab the yolk inside and then squeeze air into the eggs! 
voilà! 
The yolks of a Sulcata are remarkable!!
It takes a a lot to break one up??!!
But thankfully by the grace of God I got the job done.?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes and no..
> Yes…. I took the yolks and albumen out but
> I used a syringe ?!!??
> One hole, shake and stab the yolk inside and then squeeze air into the eggs!
> voilà!
> The yolks of a Sulcata are remarkable!!
> It takes a a lot to break one up??!!
> But thankfully by the grace of God I got the job done.?


I used to do marbling of eggs with the kids at school for Easter decorations - never thought about using a syringe - great idea though.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I only have wine in the house at the moment and it doesn't seem worth opening a bottle.
> A brandy usually does the trick but I don't have any here.
> I'll have to get myself some - for medicinal and insomnia purposes only of course!!


Well of course only for those purposes! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I haven't been able to make 'a hot toddy for my body' but I do have a mug of hot chocolate!


Malibu Rum it’ll make it yum! Oh! A poet and didn’t know it ?‍


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

MenagerieGrl said:


> This is an early morning for you. . . I find it hard to sleep occasionally. . .
> 
> I usually give it 15 min, if I'm still awake it put the DVR on for 5, 10 . . asleep
> My Primary care Physician says to get some Melatonin


That stuff stones me out and gives me a hangover lol, I’ll sleep till 10 the next morning ????


----------



## Lyn W

It's now almost 5 a.m. here so I'm going back to bed to see if I can sleep or it won't be worth going at all.
Thank you for your company and your ideas, I'll be sure to try them all out next time sleep evades me. 
Hopefully I won't be seeing you again too soon and I hope that you all sleep well when you hit the hay!
Nos Da for now!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> It's now almost 5 a.m. here so I'm going back to bed to see if I can sleep or it won't be worth going at all.
> Thank you for your company and your ideas, I'll be sure to try them all out next time sleep evades me.
> Hopefully I won't be seeing you again too soon and I hope that you all sleep well when you hit the hay!
> Nos Da for now!!


Bore da in a few hours!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What are you trying to say Maggie?? ??


I am trying to say that to this day I am afraid of fluttery pieces of paper


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Bore da in a few hours!


Bore da i chi!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
I finally dropped off to sleep and ignored my 7.30 alarm so didn't get up until about 9.30 - well it's not as if I have to be anywhere most days - and I'm having a leisurely morning.

The last day of 2021 in the UK is wet and windy again at the moment, but it's supposed to be drier later. I'm not going anywhere and my nephew wants to stay in his flat, so it will be a quiet night at home. The Welsh Gov. closed all nightclubs a few days ago to avoid big gatherings because of Omircon cases rising steeply, so I think there may be some trouble tonight or partying on the streets from the younger generations. 
England hasn't taken similar measures but they are expecting a sharp rise in cases and deaths in January - London is even erecting field hospitals again.
I just hope everyone stays safe.

I'm off to the shop now for some brandy (and for Lola's supplies of course!). No doubt I'll be popping in again later but for now I hope everyone has a good Friday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. Yet another dark gray overcast morning, but mild temps. Feels much more like early Spring than Winter. ?‍

Yikes……have you all seen those nasty wildfire wind storms in Colorado? Apocalyptic in scope & speed. Thousands being evacuated. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Yet another dark gray overcast morning, but mild temps. Feels much more like early Spring than Winter. ?‍
> 
> Yikes……have you all seen those nasty wildfire wind storms in Colorado? Apocalyptic in scope & speed. Thousands being evacuated. ??


Good morning,
Yes I did see those fires
And did you see the snow in California!?!
WTH???
Maggie even took pictures of the crazy ?
Going on in her neck of the woods.
I’m guessing if COVID doesn’t scare the 
Bujeezus outta ya…..
There’s always the Bible coming to fruition day after day….?‍?‍

in case I spontaneously combust before noon… HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
I thank you all for EVERYTHING!!
Especially my happiness on this wonderful forum.!!!??????????


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Yet another dark gray overcast morning, but mild temps. Feels much more like early Spring than Winter. ?‍
> 
> Yikes……have you all seen those nasty wildfire wind storms in Colorado? Apocalyptic in scope & speed. Thousands being evacuated. ??


Good Morning my friends . . 
Looks Like California, a couple of Months ago. . . 
Aw'ww them poor Folks, I feel for them. . . the helplessness of it. . . 
We know exactly what they are going through. The Santa Ana Winds down south will whip a small smouldering briquette into a raging firestorm in NO TIME.
It's hard to fathom how this can happen in "Winter" time, but. . . if you get something hot enough and have enough available fuel, whamo. . . you now have a raging inferno, that will perpetuate itself. 
And all the snow in the sierra's is great, but the fire scars will turn into landslides and mud slides come spring time when all the snow starts to melt, and the ground has nothing to hold it together. . . kinda danged if you, do. Danged if you, don't. . . . .


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good day all. Yet another dark gray overcast morning, but mild temps. Feels much more like early Spring than Winter. ?‍
> 
> Yikes……have you all seen those nasty wildfire wind storms in Colorado? Apocalyptic in scope & speed. Thousands being evacuated. ??


I saw them on the news - terrifying and unbelievable for December.
Such devastating loss for anyone living there and for the loss of wildlife. Heart breaking. ??

55F here extremely mild for the time of year the weather everywhere is crazy!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning,
> Yes I did see those fires
> And did you see the snow in California!?!
> WTH???
> Maggie even took pictures of the crazy ?
> Going on in her neck of the woods.
> I’m guessing if COVID doesn’t scare the
> Bujeezus outta ya…..
> There’s always the Bible coming to fruition day after day….?‍?‍
> 
> in case I spontaneously combust before noon… HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
> I thank you all for EVERYTHING!!
> Especially my happiness on this wonderful forum.!!!??????????


A very happy and healthy 2022 to you too Chef!
Are you working, partying or having a quiet night in like me?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

MenagerieGrl said:


> Thank you @Lyn W , I had no idea, thank you for the "lead"







__





To build a house in Stilbaai


What's not to love about a virtual road trip!




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I saw them on the news - terrifying and unbelievable for December.
> Such devastating loss for anyone living there and for the loss of wildlife. Heart breaking. ??
> 
> 55F here extremely mild for the time of year the weather everywhere is crazy!


...............I don't know how that kissing face Smilie got there - wasn't intended...............


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> ...............I don't know how that kissing face Smilie got there - wasn't intended........


Understood . .


----------



## Maro2Bear

Can you believe the el whacko weather??‍??

Look at our NYD forecast….63 degrees! If my hip wasnt “restricted use”…..Id be out kayaking!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> CATHYYYYY!!!!!…..
> Don’t take her side!!!


I guess I was lucky this year ?? I didn't get a surprise in the mail but I appreciated the one I got just the same ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I don't know what's keeping me awake - but I find the more you think about not being able to sleep the less you are likely to be able to do it so it's better to be doing something. I have heard that you should do something like the ironing - but I'm not that desperate to sleep!!!


Try cooking then but that would be just down right desperate sleep right ? maybe count recipes instead of sheep ?


----------



## Lyn W

Well just as well I wasn't intending on going to any parties tonight, the cousin I met up with on Monday contacted me to say that she and her partner had tested positive for covid. 

They had 2 negative lateral flow tests this week but managed to also have a PCR because they'd spent Xmas Day with someone with covid and the results today were positive. They've no symptoms except runny nose and a scratchy throat. 

So she rang me because although we met up outdoors in a park in Monday, because it started to pour down I gave her a short lift home - a few hundred yards only and both mask wearing with windows open. So I'm hoping I haven't caught it. I did a LFT today which was negative but they don't seem that reliable so I may see if I can get a PCR as well. Luckily I haven't been in close contact with anyone since Monday and I cancelled a meal with my nephew tonight. 

I'll just have to isolate and wait and see. Fingers crossed I'll be fine but to be honest I think it's highly likely we'll all get it at some point - hopefully the jabs will keep it mild.

Not a great end to the year!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well just as well I wasn't intending on going to any parties tonight, the cousin I met up with on Monday contacted me to say that she and her partner had tested positive for covid.
> 
> They had 2 negative lateral flow tests this week but managed to also have a PCR because they'd spent Xmas Day with someone with covid and the results today were positive. They've no symptoms except runny nose and a scratchy throat.
> 
> So she rang me because although we met up outdoors in a park in Monday, because it started to pour down I gave her a short lift home - a few hundred yards only and both mask wearing with windows open. So I'm hoping I haven't caught it. I did a LFT today which was negative but they don't seem that reliable so I may see if I can get a PCR as well. Luckily I haven't been in close contact with anyone since Monday and I cancelled a meal with my nephew tonight.
> 
> I'll just have to isolate and wait and see. Fingers crossed I'll be fine but to be honest I think it's highly likely we'll all get it at some point - hopefully the jabs will keep it mild.
> 
> Not a great end to the year!


My daughter in law and grandson have it and both are vaccinated because they work in health care. My son, her husband is not vaccinated and so far nothing for him. But I've seen this before. People living in the same house and one person getting it but no one else. Over the past year the four people in one of my other brothers homes have had it. But only one at a time and not close enough that they gave it to their family member. I just think that between the vaccinations and the repeated exposures without catching it allows a person to build up immunity to avoid a bad case. Over time we will get to herd immunity ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> My daughter in law and grandson have it and both are vaccinated because they work in health care. My son, her husband is not vaccinated and so far nothing for him. But I've seen this before. People living in the same house and one person getting it but no one else. Over the past year the four people in one of my other brothers homes have had it. But only one at a time and not close enough that they gave it to their family member. I just think that between the vaccinations and the repeated exposures without catching it allows a person to build up immunity to avoid a bad case. Over time we will get to herd immunity ?


?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Well just as well I wasn't intending on going to any parties tonight, the cousin I met up with on Monday contacted me to say that she and her partner had tested positive for covid.
> 
> They had 2 negative lateral flow tests this week but managed to also have a PCR because they'd spent Xmas Day with someone with covid and the results today were positive. They've no symptoms except runny nose and a scratchy throat.
> 
> So she rang me because although we met up outdoors in a park in Monday, because it started to pour down I gave her a short lift home - a few hundred yards only and both mask wearing with windows open. So I'm hoping I haven't caught it. I did a LFT today which was negative but they don't seem that reliable so I may see if I can get a PCR as well. Luckily I haven't been in close contact with anyone since Monday and I cancelled a meal with my nephew tonight.
> 
> I'll just have to isolate and wait and see. Fingers crossed I'll be fine but to be honest I think it's highly likely we'll all get it at some point - hopefully the jabs will keep it mild.
> 
> Not a great end to the year!



Yikes…. ???. Hope all is negative! I haven’t been near anyone except my hip surgeon & his assistant for many weeks. Strange new World. Fingers crossed that things will improve across the Globe in 2022. I have a new passport that NEEDS some of Europe! Portugal, Italy, maybe the Balkans or Baltics, or southern England, maybe Scotland, or Turkey, even Greece. See - i have it narrowed down. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes…. ???. Hope all is negative! I haven’t been near anyone except my hip surgeon & his assistant for many weeks. Strange new World. Fingers crossed that things will improve across the Globe in 2022. I have a new passport that NEEDS some of Europe! Portugal, Italy, maybe the Balkans or Baltics, or southern England, maybe Scotland, or Turkey, even Greece. See - i have it narrowed down. ?


Travelling is very risky again at the moment. According to Eurostar, France has banned all British people from travelling across it to get home or to work unless they are French citizens and classed us as a Third World Country. The French Gov. hadn't confirmed that when I read it so I must google it to see if it's true. British/French relations are pretty dire at the moment so wouldn't surprise me if it is. 
I hope you eventually manage to get to all the countries on your list. I'm quite happy to stay home!


----------



## Lyn W

Happy S. African New Year to @TheLastGreen 
(they're 2 hours ahead of the UK so will just be starting 2022). 
Hope you're having fun with the family tonight!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Happy S. African New Year to @TheLastGreen
> (they're 2 hours ahead of the UK so will just be starting 2022).
> Hope you're having fun with the family tonight!!!


There was an interesting article on the news today about other countries calendars and who celebrates our new year and those that don't. One is in the year 2078 already and they don't. And I think it was Australia that already set off an amazing fireworks display so it truely is a 24 hour celebration woohoo ????? Happier New Year!!! I'll be sitting at home and Joe will wake me up to watch the ball drop in time's square New York City as usual. Yeah!!! we made it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> There was an interesting article on the news today about other countries calendars and who celebrates our new year and those that don't. One is in the year 2078 already and they don't. And I think it was Australia that already set off an amazing fireworks display so it truely is a 24 hour celebration woohoo ????? Happier New Year!!! I'll be sitting at home and Joe will wake me up to watch the ball drop in time's square New York City as usual. Yeah!!! we made it.



2078 ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> 2078 ?


Somewhere with very short years ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Somewhere with very short years ??


Maybe it's dog years??


----------



## JoesMum

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2022.

It’s unseasonably warm here… 13C (55F) at midnight on New Year’s Eve is unheard of!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> 2078 ?


Yes I know right. But that's what they said.,? I wish I'd listened better so I could remember the country's name. It was a news article on the world news this morning.CNN There's only a few countries in the world that don't celebrate the New Year that everyone else does. That was one of them. I'll try to find it again.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes I know right. But that's what they said.,? I wish I'd listened better so I could remember the country's name. It was a news article on the world news this morning.CNN There's only a few countries in the world that don't celebrate the New Year that everyone else does. That was one of them. I'll try to find it again.?


I was wrong it's CBS and I can't find the story so far. But it truely was interesting. Israel celebrates 2? New Years days.


----------



## jaizei

Cathie G said:


> I was wrong it's CBS and I can't find the story so far. But it truely was interesting. Israel celebrates 2? New Years days.












Editorial December 31st 2021


Welcome to this week’s editorial, Over the next twenty four hours or more we are going to be offered countless “Happy New Year” greetings. From friends, neighbours and family to those we pass in the street. From the day we are born we are reminded that the current day’s date is an ascending...




www.beagleweekly.com.au


----------



## Lyn W

Just turned midnight here, so welcome 2022. 
Lets hope we'll have a better year!
Fireworks going off but otherwise pretty quiet.
Happy New Year again!

(That was an hour ago - been on the phone since!)


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2022.
> 
> It’s unseasonably warm here… 13C (55F) at midnight on New Year’s Eve is unheard of!
> 
> Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you and your family too Linda!
I've had very long phone call from one of my sisters and her family just after midnight - but 2022 will last all year!
Hope you had a good night tonight and Xmas


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> Editorial December 31st 2021
> 
> 
> Welcome to this week’s editorial, Over the next twenty four hours or more we are going to be offered countless “Happy New Year” greetings. From friends, neighbours and family to those we pass in the street. From the day we are born we are reminded that the current day’s date is an ascending...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beagleweekly.com.au


Yep I just now found it but I still have not found the news article ? Nepali!,?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes I know right. But that's what they said.,? I wish I'd listened better so I could remember the country's name. It was a news article on the world news this morning.CNN There's only a few countries in the world that don't celebrate the New Year that everyone else does. That was one of them. I'll try to find it again.?


I'm sure there are some countries with different systems.
The Chinese New Year isn't until some time in Jan or Feb.
Will be interesting to find out which country is in 2078 though.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Editorial December 31st 2021
> 
> 
> Welcome to this week’s editorial, Over the next twenty four hours or more we are going to be offered countless “Happy New Year” greetings. From friends, neighbours and family to those we pass in the street. From the day we are born we are reminded that the current day’s date is an ascending...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beagleweekly.com.au


OMG!!! Cameron, you can find anything!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I was wrong it's CBS and I can't find the story so far. But it truely was interesting. Israel celebrates 2? New Years days.


So they would have 2 NY Eve's - many people in then UK would love that!!
Any excuse for a party!!!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2022.
> 
> It’s unseasonably warm here… 13C (55F) at midnight on New Year’s Eve is unheard of!
> 
> Happy New Year!


We've got the same going on. Too warm which I don't mind. Except it's winter. Happy New Year to you also.? It's a new year and we have a chance to make it a good one.


----------



## Lyn W

I suppose in the US you still have several hours to wait before New Year arrives.
Maybe another 4 hours to go on the East coast, about 7 hours on the west and somewhere in between for those of you in the middle?
I'm going to have to leave you now - it's 1.30ish here already and I didn't sleep much last night, plus I've had a brandy to toast 2022 so I'm feeling pretty tired now and going to take myself off to bed.
I hope you enjoy what's left of 2020 and have a good time welcoming in 2022.
I'll see you next year - until then take care
Nos Da bawb!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I suppose in the US you still have several hours to wait before New Year arrives.
> Maybe another 4 hours to go on the East coast, about 7 hours on the west and somewhere in between for those of you in the middle?
> I'm going to have to leave you now - it's 1.30ish here already and I didn't sleep much last night, plus I've had a brandy to toast 2022 so I'm feeling pretty tired now and going to take myself off to bed.
> I hope you enjoy what's left of 2020 and have a good time welcoming in 2022.
> I'll see you next year - until then take care
> Nos Da bawb!


Yes that's exactly how I feel where did the time go!? I'm still back in 2020 too and as a matter of fact even before that.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I suppose in the US you still have several hours to wait before New Year arrives.
> Maybe another 4 hours to go on the East coast, about 7 hours on the west and somewhere in between for those of you in the middle?
> I'm going to have to leave you now - it's 1.30ish here already and I didn't sleep much last night, plus I've had a brandy to toast 2022 so I'm feeling pretty tired now and going to take myself off to bed.
> I hope you enjoy what's left of 2020 and have a good time welcoming in 2022.
> I'll see you next year - until then take care
> Nos Da bawb!


Did you miss 2021? ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> I suppose in the US you still have several hours to wait before New Year arrives.
> Maybe another 4 hours to go on the East coast, about 7 hours on the west and somewhere in between for those of you in the middle?
> I'm going to have to leave you now - it's 1.30ish here already and I didn't sleep much last night, plus I've had a brandy to toast 2022 so I'm feeling pretty tired now and going to take myself off to bed.
> I hope you enjoy what's left of 2020 and have a good time welcoming in 2022.
> I'll see you next year - until then take care
> Nos Da bawb!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> I suppose in the US you still have several hours to wait before New Year arrives.
> Maybe another 4 hours to go on the East coast, about 7 hours on the west and somewhere in between for those of you in the middle?
> I'm going to have to leave you now - it's 1.30ish here already and I didn't sleep much last night, plus I've had a brandy to toast 2022 so I'm feeling pretty tired now and going to take myself off to bed.
> I hope you enjoy what's left of 2020 and have a good time welcoming in 2022.
> I'll see you next year - until then take care
> Nos Da bawb!


@Lyn W blwyddyn Newydd Dda . . wishing you the best for upcoming year....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> A very happy and healthy 2022 to you too Chef!
> Are you working, partying or having a quiet night in like me?


Hey Lyn!!!
Happy new year dear.
I stayed in.
Like a dope I started to paint my bedroom!
It was the only time I had off from work and the weather as you said is a balmy 55 degrees???
I am contimplating if it is Mother Nature whos got the menopause or if it’s just me? ?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Happy S. African New Year to @TheLastGreen
> (they're 2 hours ahead of the UK so will just be starting 2022).
> Hope you're having fun with the family tonight!!!


Happy New Year! С новым годом! Blwyddyn Newydd Dda @Lyn W ! My friends, may you all have a year as glorious as you are. We spent the night next to our braai, with the lights of Gouritz on the horizon, and the sky was draped and littered with stars, the Milkyway galaxy, and the Magellanic clouds. Once more, a most glorious New Year!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> I had a brown paper lunch bag. I don’t recall having anything other than a bag. ??


As an adult I prefer the black plastic bags from the ABC (Liqour) stores they are very heavy duty and last for months!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I suppose in the US you still have several hours to wait before New Year arrives.
> Maybe another 4 hours to go on the East coast, about 7 hours on the west and somewhere in between for those of you in the middle?
> I'm going to have to leave you now - it's 1.30ish here already and I didn't sleep much last night, plus I've had a brandy to toast 2022 so I'm feeling pretty tired now and going to take myself off to bed.
> I hope you enjoy what's left of 2020 and have a good time welcoming in 2022.
> I'll see you next year - until then take care
> Nos Da bawb!


I seem to have brushed over 2021!?
It went so fast I didn't notice it!!
You all know what I meant anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Did you miss 2021? ?


Yep! Must have been the brandy!?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all on this first day of 2022.
It's a grey but very mild day here again.
This is really going to confuse the wildlife ?
They'll be waking up thinking it's spring only to be back in the freezer next week. 
My bluebells are already spiking up through the soil - about a month early.
Anyway I hope you all have a good day.
I'm off to see if I can get a pcr test.
See you later!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all on this first day of 2022.
> It's a grey but very mild day here again.
> This is really going to confuse the wildlife ?
> They'll be waking up thinking it's spring only to be back in the freezer next week.
> My bluebells are already spiking up through the soil - about a month early.
> Anyway I hope you all have a good day.
> I'm off to see if I can get a pcr test.
> See you later!



Yes - too balmy & Spring like. Hard to believe your Bluebells are pushing up up already. I keep looking for our early Crocus to pop soon, and I think our woodland Cyclamen are still blooming. 

Here’s a pix of a bit of the little spread of treats that wifey put out for us to graze on last night as we watched the New Year enter.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - too balmy & Spring like. Hard to believe your Bluebells are pushing up up already. I keep looking for our early Crocus to pop soon, and I think our woodland Cyclamen are still blooming.
> 
> Here’s a pix of a bit of the little spread of treats that wifey put out for us to graze on last night as we watched the New Year enter.
> View attachment 338402


Wow, impressive spread.
It is just me, here, so going through all that work, for just myself, just doesn't seem worth it. Hope you had a wonderful evening.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - too balmy & Spring like. Hard to believe your Bluebells are pushing up up already. I keep looking for our early Crocus to pop soon, and I think our woodland Cyclamen are still blooming.
> 
> Here’s a pix of a bit of the little spread of treats that wifey put out for us to graze on last night as we watched the New Year enter.
> View attachment 338402


I had a bag of crisps and some peanuts!!!
(crisps I believe = potato chips in US)


----------



## Cathie G

Joe as I predicted woke me up about 10 minutes before the ball drop and refused to let me go back to sleep ? well...at least I won't sleep 2022 away. It's been 63f since about 4am and has just now dropped a degree at 2pm. Also it's been raining just about all day. I guess I should be grateful it's not snow. But with most people getting the day off it would have been a perfect day for it.


----------



## EllieMay

Blessed be 2022… Happy new year friends!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Blessed be 2022… Happy new year friends!


Happy New Year to you, your family and all your critters Heather!!


----------



## Cathie G

Our new calendar.

?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I seem to have brushed over 2021!?
> It went so fast I didn't notice it!!
> You all know what I meant anyway!


Of course! Just teasing you


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I had a bag of crisps and some peanuts!!!
> (crisps I believe = potato chips in US)


As always, thanks for the translation ? And what we call chips you call fries ?‍ Lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Hauʻoli makhiki hou! Happy New Year all!


----------



## Cathie G

Well... there was another country on the calendar news article whose time is about 30 years ago for us give or take. Sounds like a good calendar to me ? I think it said they have 14 months in their years.?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> As always, thanks for the translation ? And what we call chips you call fries ?‍ Lol


In places like MacDonald's chips are called fries, but usually chips (fries) are chips here - we have chip shops Yummy!!!?
I thought the US called chips fries and crisps are chips.
(all bad for you but delicious)


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> In places like MacDonald's chips are called fries, but usually chips (fries) are chips here - we have chip shops Yummy!!!?
> I thought the US called chips fries and crisps are chips.
> (all bad for you but delicious)


Here sometimes fries are called chips ? both are yum but usually chips are larger than fries. They are both crispy fried taters.and I guess chips or crisps are too. Ok I'm hungry...


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Here sometimes fries are called chips ? both are yum but usually chips are larger than fries. They are both crispy fried taters.and I guess chips or crisps are too. Ok I'm hungry...


Sounds as if it's the same on both side of the pond!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sounds as if it's the same on both side of the pond!


Yep you can't beat crispy fried potatoes call them whatever you want ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's still so very mild I've turned the heating right down this last week.?
We have rain and strong winds coming in this afternoon and then by mid week our temps should be back to normal for winter (then I'm sure we'll be complaining about that too ).
I did another lateral flow test and thankfully that was also negative, but I'm still isolating - just in case - but so far no covid symptoms ? 
Lola is out of his hide at the moment so I'd better go and do some housekeeping for him.
Have a good Sunday, TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Broken record here. Dark, gray, wet & overcast with temps in the low 60s. 

But, look what’s finally heading our way tomorrow morning.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Broken record here. Dark, gray, wet & overcast with temps in the low 60s.
> 
> But, look what’s finally heading our way tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 338461


Br'rrrr, crank up the wood burner. . .


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Sounds as if it's the same on both side of the pond!


pomme frits...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yesterday morning about 8 am, I decided to wash the car so I got all the stuff together...the McGuire's car wash and the tire cleaner and all that good stuff... so then I go out... I got on a hoodie and all that...I'm nice and warm rain boots and everything I knew it was cold so I brought a gallon of hot water poured that into my bucket and then put the hose in there and turned it on... and nothing happened. So then I had to spend about 15 minutes trying to figure out what was wrong...then I finally looked at the thermometer...I'm freaking out...the hose was frozen. It was only 25° outside. So I spent the day on the couch watching Roku and watching that World thing with Will Smith it's pretty damn good at least the photography is worth watching...it's hard for me to understand what they're saying. Anyway happy New Year and all that good stuff and I guess I'm going to go to church this morning...covering all my bases...


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, Sunday is my day to water the plants in the greenhouse, but there's quite a layer of frost on the roof which means my hose is probably frozen too. But SUN!!! the sky isn't overcast like its been for the past two weeks. We actually have SUN today!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, Sunday is my day to water the plants in the greenhouse, but there's quite a layer of frost on the roof which means my hose is probably frozen too. But SUN!!! the sky isn't overcast like its been for the past two weeks. We actually have SUN today!!!


I miss the sun...in our recent snow fall the makeshift shade I put over one corner of the deck...stacked up a lot of snow then collapsed, when I was trying to clean up the mess, my leg went thru a rotten board...hurts pretty good and can't put weight on the leg...guess no 
church after all...gotta do something about this deck


----------



## JoesMum

Hedgehogs are supposed to be hibernating, but it’s so warm that they’re active and hungry. It is a bit of a problem as there aren’t nearly enough beetles and worms for them to dine on at this time of year. My visitors, of course, have my feed station stocked with cat biscuits to tuck into.

The fox would quite like to tuck in as well, but just has to watch  It doesn’t look like it’s been going hungry. This one is a very healthy looking specimen.

The weather must be a bit of a problem for UK tortoise keepers. Here in the UK, tortoises are usually boxed for winter and it just isn’t cold enough for safe hibernation.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Broken record here. Dark, gray, wet & overcast with temps in the low 60s.
> 
> But, look what’s finally heading our way tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 338461


We had a bit of snow today...


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> View attachment 338467
> 
> Hedgehogs are supposed to be hibernating, but it’s so warm that they’re active and hungry. It is a bit of a problem as there aren’t nearly enough beetles and worms for them to dine on at this time of year. My visitors, of course, have my feed station stocked with cat biscuits to tuck into.
> 
> The fox would quite like to tuck in as well, but just has to watch  It doesn’t look like it’s been going hungry. This one is a very healthy looking specimen.
> 
> The weather must be a bit of a problem for UK tortoise keepers. Here in the UK, tortoises are usually boxed for winter and it just isn’t cold enough for safe hibernation.


That fox is probably thinking you've put a packed lunch out for him. 
I keep putting food out for my hedgehog even though I haven't seen him since the beginning of Nov. - just in case he pops in.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Broken record here. Dark, gray, wet & overcast with temps in the low 60s.
> 
> But, look what’s finally heading our way tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 338461


We may see some snow by the middle of next week but I don't think it will be much.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Yesterday morning about 8 am, I decided to wash the car so I got all the stuff together...the McGuire's car wash and the tire cleaner and all that good stuff... so then I go out... I got on a hoodie and all that...I'm nice and warm rain boots and everything I knew it was cold so I brought a gallon of hot water poured that into my bucket and then put the hose in there and turned it on... and nothing happened. So then I had to spend about 15 minutes trying to figure out what was wrong...then I finally looked at the thermometer...I'm freaking out...the hose was frozen. It was only 25° outside. So I spent the day on the couch watching Roku and watching that World thing with Will Smith it's pretty damn good at least the photography is worth watching...it's hard for me to understand what they're saying. Anyway happy New Year and all that good stuff and I guess I'm going to go to church this morning...covering all my bases...


If you have a couple hours to watch a movie straight thru... I recommend watching a 1943 movie called..."The more the merrier". It's really funny. I became intrigued because I was so downright bored by the boob tube ? The only bad part was when I had to miss something because in my house duty calls...yanimals... I can't wait to watch it again


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> I miss the sun...in our recent snow fall the makeshift shade I put over one corner of the deck...stacked up a lot of snow then collapsed, when I was trying to clean up the mess, my leg went thru a rotten board...hurts pretty good and can't put weight on the leg...guess no
> church after all...gotta do something about this deck
> View attachment 338463


@maggie3fan, Maggie, I hope your leg is ok . . .How are you doing? How's the leg?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Sorry all, I forgot to wish everyone a happy new year. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR'S ??????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally, some snow that actually falls in line with “predicted” accumulation amounts.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, some snow that actually falls in line with “predicted” accumulation amounts.
> 
> View attachment 338526
> 
> View attachment 338527


Mark, Oh, that looks like it is right off of a Hallmark Christmas card. Beautiful. . . some time's I wish it snowed here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Mark, Oh, that looks like it is right off of a Hallmark Christmas card. Beautiful. . . some time's I wish it snowed here.



Yes, it’s all looking very nice & Christmasy ? It’s still snowing really hard now. Our solar deck lights almost covered.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally, some snow that actually falls in line with “predicted” accumulation amounts.
> 
> View attachment 338526
> 
> View attachment 338527


Wow that's so pretty! If we had had some rain we would have that too. The rain must have headed for you after it drenched us and flooded my backyard again while it was 66f. It's still only 33f at almost 4pm but no snow just a few snowflakes yesterday that didn't make it to the ground.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Mark, Oh, that looks like it is right off of a Hallmark Christmas card. Beautiful. . . some time's I wish it snowed here.


Sometimes is the keyword!?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Sometimes is the keyword!?


Ray, you ARE correct! . . . don't get me wrong. 
I love the Hot weather, 
I Love the cold weather, Yes, 
I love Snow also, I just HATE the wind! 
To get back to the snow thing, I'm a gardener (farm girl) while I love the snow. . . it is pretty hard to garden in it, unless you have a sizable Green house and heaters to suit ($$$) which I probably wouldn't be able to afford if I did live in Snow country....


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, you ARE correct! . . . don't get me wrong.
> I love the Hot weather,
> I Love the cold weather, Yes,
> I love Snow also, I just HATE the wind!
> To get back to the snow thing, I'm a gardener (farm girl) while I love the snow. . . it is pretty hard to garden in it, unless you have a sizable Green house and heaters to suit ($$$) which I probably wouldn't be able to afford if I did live in Snow country....


And then there are reminders like this when I lived in Michigan. https://photos.app.goo.gl/cLtnCSbqJFmpmU676


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sometimes is the keyword!?


Yes ?? sometimes I would like it to snow here... but only on the days I don't have doctor appointments. It seems like mother nature is out to get me. It's good weather until I HAVE to go for something good for me.?...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's chillier today but very bright and sunny. No sign of any snow yet for us in South Wales and I'm hoping that any on the way to the UK will miss my area.
The holidays are over now and everything is as back to normal as it can be with staff shortages affecting hospitals, transport, schools etc because of covid. The symptoms may be milder but the isolation requirements are keeping people from work - it's the only safe way to slow the spread down though. 
Anyway I hope you all have a good Tuesday.
Those of you that have snow stay safe!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, it’s all looking very nice & Christmasy ? It’s still snowing really hard now. Our solar deck lights almost covered.
> 
> View attachment 338528


Now don't be tempted to go out tobogganing or to play snowballs, Mark!
Take care with that new hip!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just an FYI - Maggie's computer crashed and she doesn't have the $$ to get it fixed, so she's incommunicado for a bit.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes. All that rain, ice & snow did a major job on our Cypress & Crepe Myrtles.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Now don't be tempted to go out tobogganing or to play snowballs, Mark!
> Take care with that new hip!!!


You can toboggan in your kayak!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Just an FYI - Maggie's computer crashed and she doesn't have the $$ to get it fixed, so she's incommunicado for a bit.


If she needs help getting it fixed, let me know.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yikes. All that rain, ice & snow did a major job on our Cypress & Crepe Myrtles.
> 
> View attachment 338558
> View attachment 338559
> View attachment 338560
> View attachment 338561


Oh darn. !!! I figure they will live though. The Arbor Day Foundation sent my Crapemyrtles and spuce in the middle of winter to be planted and they are baby plants. They said well then dig up the frozen ground ? when I questioned them??


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> If she needs help getting it fixed, let me know.


Thanx, Ray, that's very kind. I found out later that she got a nice raise on her SS check and was able to get it fixed.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, another bright and sunny, cold day - temps are back to what they should be now. 
I've been busy packing up my Xmas tree etc to put away for another year ,but Lola is just stirring so I'd better go and fix his brunch. 
Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Thanx, Ray, that's very kind. I found out later that she got a nice raise on her SS check and was able to get it fixed.


Great, there was a 5.9% raise on SS. Better than nothing. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

THIS IS CRAZY AND COOL!https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdMREDYv/


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know if the beak is worn smooth from age or if Levi guy filed it down, but snappers have a very sharp point on their upper beak.


----------



## Yvonne G

Holy toledo, Batman, what the heck's going on with all the stray cats? When I open my door to go outside at least four and sometimes more, new strays run and hide. I thought the cat food was being eaten by my outside cats because of the cold weather, but it turns out I'm either feeding the neighborhood or someone has dumped a bunch of cats. I've got pictures on my computer (I'm on my Kindle) of Uno, Dos and Tres. Uno is a real pretty long haired orange kitty with a burst abscess on the side of his head and, naturally, I can't catch him. Dos is a black and grey tabby, and Tres is a blue point siamese with the prettiest blue eyes. I've been seeing those three for about a week. Then this a.m. there was an all black one and an all grey one, both male-looking. Cats! Cats, cats, cats!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Holy toledo, Batman, what the heck's going on with all the stray cats? When I open my door to go outside at least four and sometimes more, new strays run and hide. I thought the cat food was being eaten by my outside cats because of the cold weather, but it turns out I'm either feeding the neighborhood or someone has dumped a bunch of cats. I've got pictures on my computer (I'm on my Kindle) of Uno, Dos and Tres. Uno is a real pretty long haired orange kitty with a burst abscess on the side of his head and, naturally, I can't catch him. Dos is a black and grey tabby, and Tres is a blue point siamese with the prettiest blue eyes. I've been seeing those three for about a week. Then this a.m. there was an all black one and an all grey one, both male-looking. Cats! Cats, cats, cats!!!


We only have a few around here. My brother has quite a few around his house. He catches them and takes to the vet to get fixed. After they fix the cat they snip off a little part of the ear. So you know the cat has already been fixed.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Yep you can't beat crispy fried potatoes call them whatever you want ?


Iʻll eat_ almost_ anything battered and deep fried!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Iʻm guessing itʻs 71 degrees.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

No sun today to help melt the snow & ice ? but wifey successfully un-buried one of our vehicles & got the driveway clear. Pruned the tops off a lot of the broken or leaning Crepe Myrtle & Cypress trees. I need to be really careful (with my new hip), so anytime I try to help I get scolded & sent inside. Sooo, I’m working on a wooden bowl.

Limbs from this tree were hanging down onto our street, but we (wifey) successfully used our good pruners & took care of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻm guessing itʻs 71 degrees.....
> 
> View attachment 338597



A balmy 37 here - with more snow in Friday morning’s forecast.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We only have a few around here. My brother has quite a few around his house. He catches them and takes to the vet to get fixed. After they fix the cat they snip off a little part of the ear. So you know the cat has already been fixed.


Is that a free service from the vet or does your brother bear the cost?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻll eat_ almost_ anything battered and deep fried!


In Scotland a deep fried Mars Bar is very popular - not something that tickles my taste buds! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻm guessing itʻs 71 degrees.....
> 
> View attachment 338597


We're down to 32F tonight!!?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻll eat_ almost_ anything battered and deep fried!


I especially love veggies done like that...darn you're making me hungry. I wish Air fryers did it the same but it just isn't. I gotta have the deep fried.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Is that a free service from the vet or does your brother bear the cost?


They used to do that here with the client only paying for supplies. The vet donated his labor. But they don't do it anymore. So, here's all my new strays:

Uno




Dos:

In this picture I had forgotten to close the door to the tortoise shed overnight, and I'm taking the picture through the vinyl strip door:




He thinks if he keeps his eyes closed I can't see him.



And this is Tres. Misty had just chased him up the tree:




Today is the first time I've seen this one. He's made himself quite comfortable in the turtle yard:


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We're down to 32F tonight!!?


We've been having nights in the 20's. But by 10am it's warming up and no rain so all the way into December...no snow  except twice that didn't matter. One melted almost as fast as it accumulated and the other didn't make it to the ground.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> They used to do that here with the client only paying for supplies. The vet donated his labor. But they don't do it anymore. So, here's all my new strays:
> 
> Uno
> View attachment 338609
> View attachment 338610
> 
> 
> Dos:
> 
> In this picture I had forgotten to close the door to the tortoise shed overnight, and I'm taking the picture through the vinyl strip door:
> View attachment 338605
> View attachment 338606
> 
> 
> He thinks if he keeps his eyes closed I can't see him.
> View attachment 338608
> 
> 
> And this is Tres. Misty had just chased him up the tree:
> 
> View attachment 338607
> 
> 
> Today is the first time I've seen this one. He's made himself quite comfortable in the turtle yard:
> 
> View attachment 338611
> View attachment 338612


It's such a sad situation for feral cats. Our local humane society finally started a program to fix feral cats with no charge to the people turning them in. They'll catch them, fix them, and then release them back to their area in hopes of cutting down on the population over time.. I believe they concentrate their efforts on the males. It's too bad that it had become such a problem that something had to be done.?


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> Holy toledo, Batman, what the heck's going on with all the stray cats? When I open my door to go outside at least four and sometimes more, new strays run and hide. I thought the cat food was being eaten by my outside cats because of the cold weather, but it turns out I'm either feeding the neighborhood or someone has dumped a bunch of cats. I've got pictures on my computer (I'm on my Kindle) of Uno, Dos and Tres. Uno is a real pretty long haired orange kitty with a burst abscess on the side of his head and, naturally, I can't catch him. Dos is a black and grey tabby, and Tres is a blue point siamese with the prettiest blue eyes. I've been seeing those three for about a week. Then this a.m. there was an all black one and an all grey one, both male-looking. Cats! Cats, cats, cats!!!in


Same here. We started out with a gray with tortoise markings & now we have 3, different coats. One came into our garage & was meowing yesterday from inside one of our cars. We hadn't hahd the garage doors up for 2 days. He was probably hanging on a wheel


----------



## Jan A

Yvonne G said:


> They used to do that here with the client only paying for supplies. The vet donated his labor. But they don't do it anymore. So, here's all my new strays:
> 
> Uno
> View attachment 338609
> View attachment 338610
> 
> 
> Dos:
> 
> In this picture I had forgotten to close the door to the tortoise shed overnight, and I'm taking the picture through the vinyl strip door:
> View attachment 338605
> View attachment 338606
> 
> 
> He thinks if he keeps his eyes closed I can't see him.
> View attachment 338608
> 
> 
> And this is Tres. Misty had just chased him up the tree:
> 
> View attachment 338607
> 
> 
> Today is the first time I've seen this one. He's made himself quite comfortable in the turtle yard:
> 
> View attachment 338611
> View attachment 338612


Wow! They look like they've been well-cared for by someone.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> It's such a sad situation for feral cats. Our local humane society finally started a program to fix feral cats with no charge to the people turning them in. They'll catch them, fix them, and then release them back to their area in hopes of cutting down on the population over time.. I believe they concentrate their efforts on the males. It's too bad that it had become such a problem that something had to be done.?


Having adopted a mostly feral cat who spent 3 or 4 days up in our floor rafters, but would come downstairs crying every night, weighs not more than 5 lbs, & to this day, you cannot pick her up & hold her longer than 20-30 seconds, she is amazingly affectionate, but she has to come to you. She favors, when you're asleep on your side, curling up on your hip. I don't know why.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jan A said:


> Wow! They look like they've been well-cared for by someone.


Yeah, except for Uno. He's pretty scraggly-looking. The rest are just hungry.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Having adopted a mostly feral cat who spent 3 or 4 days up in our floor rafters, but would come downstairs crying every night, weighs not more than 5 lbs, & to this day, you cannot pick her up & hold her longer than 20-30 seconds, she is amazingly affectionate, but she has to come to you. She favors, when you're asleep on your side, curling up on your hip. I don't know why.


I adopted one once...s/he was a really young one that would not leave me alone. Just kept coming up to me crying for help if s/he caught me in my yard. So I helped but eventually found a good home. I don't usually do that but this little one was special. S/he didn't want my animals around though and so I had to re-home ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> THIS IS CRAZY AND COOL!https://vm.tiktok.com/TTPdMREDYv/


What the??……*%^¥??????
Was it sedated????
Drunk???
A broken jaw???
How in the …..
Did that man NOT get bitten!!!?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Holy toledo, Batman, what the heck's going on with all the stray cats? When I open my door to go outside at least four and sometimes more, new strays run and hide. I thought the cat food was being eaten by my outside cats because of the cold weather, but it turns out I'm either feeding the neighborhood or someone has dumped a bunch of cats. I've got pictures on my computer (I'm on my Kindle) of Uno, Dos and Tres. Uno is a real pretty long haired orange kitty with a burst abscess on the side of his head and, naturally, I can't catch him. Dos is a black and grey tabby, and Tres is a blue point siamese with the prettiest blue eyes. I've been seeing those three for about a week. Then this a.m. there was an all black one and an all grey one, both male-looking. Cats! Cats, cats, cats!!!


…… ask your sister.
I heard at the swap meat she gets ….
I mean … she brings strays for “ice cream” runs a few hundred miles away.
When the cats are ordering their eclair…
She zooms away…
I mean….
She says she will “be right back” to them..
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Guys…?
HELP!!!!
HELP!!!!!!
HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP!!!!!
I just went on “Craigslist / northern NJ”
Looked on pets and saw THIS SH**!!!!!

The horror of it all!!!!!!
WHY?…WHY????…. WWHHYYYY DO PEOPLE NOT SEE THAT THERE IS SOMETHING NOT RIGHT HERE!!!!??
Someone HAS to get this poor baby !!! ?????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Is that a free service from the vet or does your brother bear the cost?


It is a free service.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What the??……*%^¥??????
> Was it sedated????
> Drunk???
> A broken jaw???
> How in the …..
> Did that man NOT get bitten!!!?????


I am thinking he raised from a baby.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> They used to do that here with the client only paying for supplies. The vet donated his labor. But they don't do it anymore. So, here's all my new strays:
> 
> Uno
> View attachment 338609
> View attachment 338610
> 
> 
> Dos:
> 
> In this picture I had forgotten to close the door to the tortoise shed overnight, and I'm taking the picture through the vinyl strip door:
> View attachment 338605
> View attachment 338606
> 
> 
> He thinks if he keeps his eyes closed I can't see him.
> View attachment 338608
> 
> 
> And this is Tres. Misty had just chased him up the tree:
> 
> View attachment 338607
> 
> 
> Today is the first time I've seen this one. He's made himself quite comfortable in the turtle yard:
> 
> View attachment 338611
> View attachment 338612


They are just waiting to take over the lovely heated tort houses


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It is a free service.


That's really good. 
I've never looked into it because strays aren't too much of a problem around here but I don't think our vets in the UK would do that. Maybe the PDSA or RSPCA would because they are charities.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Guys…?
> HELP!!!!
> HELP!!!!!!
> HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP!!!!!
> I just went on “Craigslist / northern NJ”
> Looked on pets and saw THIS SH**!!!!!
> 
> The horror of it all!!!!!!
> WHY?…WHY????…. WWHHYYYY DO PEOPLE NOT SEE THAT THERE IS SOMETHING NOT RIGHT HERE!!!!??
> Someone HAS to get this poor baby !!! ?????


So sad - I hope someone with some common sense can give it a good home.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
It's cold and wet today. 
I'm waiting form my nephew to pop in to help me put the Xmas things back up into the attic.
Then I have to have my annual asthma review - on the telephone!??‍
Goodness knows how they'll do the usual peak flow test - maybe I'll have to blow into the receiver - should clear out any dust!

Anyway hope you all have a good Thursday. TTFN


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That's really good.
> I've never looked into it because strays aren't too much of a problem around here but I don't think our vets in the UK would do that. Maybe the PDSA or RSPCA would because they are charities.


I am not sure if every vet does it or if you have to take to the humane society. I will have to ask my brother.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Guys…?
> HELP!!!!
> HELP!!!!!!
> HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP!!!!!
> I just went on “Craigslist / northern NJ”
> Looked on pets and saw THIS SH**!!!!!
> 
> The horror of it all!!!!!!
> WHY?…WHY????…. WWHHYYYY DO PEOPLE NOT SEE THAT THERE IS SOMETHING NOT RIGHT HERE!!!!??
> Someone HAS to get this poor baby !!! ?????


Oh that is so sad. I bet they don't think anything is wrong with the poor tort.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am not sure if every vet does it or if you have to take to the humane society. I will have to ask my brother.


It's probably the humane society. Maybe they've started that program all over the US. I hope. My city has a problem with feral cats and so that program was instituted. A lot of people actually go around feeding them on their own. It is a more humane way of dealing with the problem than just rounding them up and euthanizing them.?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh that is so sad. I bet they don't think anything is wrong with the poor tort.


Mary Knobbins had a baby!! Sorry, I couldn't resist. 

It breaks my heart, too. That & the lady rescuing 2 torts from a friend & they have severe MBD or whatever the initials are & one is walking on his knees. 

I will never understand the cruelty to animals thing


----------



## Cathie G

Well...if it wants to rain today it will be my turn for snow because it's been in the 20's f all day. The weather man is calling for snow but that doesn't always mean it will hit my area.woohoo? either way I'll be sitting here trying to stay warm.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's probably the humane society. Maybe they've started that program all over the US. I hope. My city has a problem with feral cats and so that program was instituted. A lot of people actually go around feeding them on their own. It is a more humane way of dealing with the problem than just rounding them up and euthanizing them.?


Reminds me of Sabine - how she used to get into trouble with people in her town for feeding the strays. What a lovely lady she was I miss her singing to us.


----------



## Lyn W

The rain has finally stopped!
Xmas stuff away, asthma review done - just a 'how have you been?' conversation - and a pile of ironing done. 
I've ordered some Nutrazu (UK Mazuri) for Lola. I found somewhere online that does smaller bags of it. I didn't want to get a sack of it in case he turned his nose up at it - he's not tried it before, and I didn't fancy eating it for breakfast for the next few months!
So I've had quite a productive day.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Reminds me of Sabine - how she used to get into trouble with people in her town for feeding the strays. What a lovely lady she was I miss her singing to us.


I miss her too. I go on her utube channel every once in a while. There's some really cute videos there with her tortoises also. I've watched the people here filling hospital like sponge bath containers with cat food in places the cats are known to congregate. The thing is it's not only helping cats. I've seen raccoons come running when the people leave also. They all just eat there together. Pretty cute.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... the weather man was right ?

and just getting started ?


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 338671


Well... I hope well I don't know what I hope yikes I guess it doesn't matter what I hope. It's snowing and I don't trust mother nature as far as I can throw her ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 338671


A winter wonderland. . .


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Well...if it wants to rain today it will be my turn for snow because it's been in the 20's f all day. The weather man is calling for snow but that doesn't always mean it will hit my area.woohoo? either way I'll be sitting here trying to stay warm.


I like warm. Cold, not so much. How I made it through 13 years of winters in Dallas and Reno is something I can’t or refuse to remember ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> The rain has finally stopped!
> Xmas stuff away, asthma review done - just a 'how have you been?' conversation - and a pile of ironing done.
> I've ordered some Nutrazu (UK Mazuri) for Lola. I found somewhere online that does smaller bags of it. I didn't want to get a sack of it in case he turned his nose up at it - he's not tried it before, and I didn't fancy eating it for breakfast for the next few months!
> So I've had quite a productive day.


Snoopy loved the Mazuri LS soaked in hibiscus water, he’d go crazy for the stuff! Since he’s come back he won’t even touch it. I really wonder what happened in those 5 months that he was away ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's probably the humane society. Maybe they've started that program all over the US. I hope. My city has a problem with feral cats and so that program was instituted. A lot of people actually go around feeding them on their own. It is a more humane way of dealing with the problem than just rounding them up and euthanizing them.?


I agree, getting them fixed and then letting them go back in the wild makes sense to me. Other than killing them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> Mary Knobbins had a baby!! Sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 
> It breaks my heart, too. That & the lady rescuing 2 torts from a friend & they have severe MBD or whatever the initials are & one is walking on his knees.
> 
> I will never understand the cruelty to animals thing


I am on and off about getting that tort. Right now it is a no from Rose. If I wasn't getting a pool, I would probably do it. But with the pool Opo is going to lose some backyard space. I couldn't split the remaining space between 2 torts.


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Snoopy loved the Mazuri LS soaked in hibiscus water, he’d go crazy for the stuff! Since he’s come back he won’t even touch it. I really wonder what happened in those 5 months that he was away ?


Lola has always refused to eat any pellets I've tried him with before, but I'm always trying to improve his winter diet so I'm hoping he'll like this stuff. He loves opuntia which is very good for torts, but that has to be rationed because of its laxative effect.
Sounds like Snoopy had quite a walk on the wild side and his tastes have changed.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I am on and off about getting that tort. Right now it is a no from Rose. If I wasn't getting a pool, I would probably do it. But with the pool Opo is going to lose some backyard space. I couldn't split the remaining space between 2 torts.


He would certainly have a good life with you Ray but you have to be practical. I doubt that Opo would be very understanding ??


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree, getting them fixed and then letting them go back in the wild makes sense to me. Other than killing them.


I should imagine they help keep the local rodent population down too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all
Today it is grey and cold here.
Nothing much in the diary for me today, just a visit to the shop for Lola's supplies. 
My old sofa needs replacing so I might chop it up later so that I can take it to the tip in the car, but even though it's shabby it's so comfy I will miss it. Maybe I should order a new one before I demolish the old. ? That would make more sense. 
Anyway I hope you all have a good Friday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all
> Today it is grey and cold here.
> Nothing much in the diary for me today, just a visit to the shop for Lola's supplies.
> My old sofa needs replacing so I might chop it up later so that I can take it to the tip in the car, but even though it's shabby it's so comfy I will miss it. Maybe I should order a new one before I demolish the old. ? That would make more sense.
> Anyway I hope you all have a good Friday.
> TTFN



Yes, wait ‘til you get the new sofa! We got rid of an old soft sofa last year by cutting & dismantling the entire thing over a few days. I cut up & saved a lot of the internal very strong laminated wood. All the faux leather & batting, rolled up & in the bin. The hardest part was carefully destressing the metal springs that were fastened very securely. We do have bulk trash pick up but it needs to be scheduled months in advance & now with COVID the schedule is dodgy (at best).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice fluffy snow fell here this morning between about 0100 and 0500. We just had our sidewalks, driveways & roads clear from the other day.
All white agsin.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I like warm. Cold, not so much. How I made it through 13 years of winters in Dallas and Reno is something I can’t or refuse to remember ?



So, how in the heck did you make the permanent “big move” from mainland to Hawaii? I know a lot of USG military & civilians who were posted there for a few years….but not anyone who stayed. So, pros, cons - hey no snow, no cold, no heating or a/c bills (or very minimal).

I relocated to Monterey (CA) for two years - hardly ever used heat - my apartment had no a/c (never needed it). Heating & cooling expenses are major household monthly costs.

Its 27 degrees here this morning….3-5 inches of fresh new powdery snow.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Looks like a good Winter project.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yep, that will keep you busy. I have already set up my seedling starts for the coming summer. Several different tomatoes, and some squash, & Kale.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> So, how in the heck did you make the permanent “big move” from mainland to Hawaii? I know a lot of USG military & civilians who were posted there for a few years….but not anyone who stayed. So, pros, cons - hey no snow, no cold, no heating or a/c bills (or very minimal).
> 
> I relocated to Monterey (CA) for two years - hardly ever used heat - my apartment had no a/c (never needed it). Heating & cooling expenses are major household monthly costs.
> 
> Its 27 degrees here this morning….3-5 inches of fresh new powdery snow.


I was born and raised in Hawaii and at 17 thought I knew everything, didnʻt need my parents telling me what to do so moved to Austin, TX. My friendʻs brother was there, and let me stay with him. As things go when you are young, I met my first ex-husband and moved to Dallas. After that soured, I met another man and we moved to Reno. It was cold, there was just a huge earthquake in California so good jobs were hard to find. After struggling there for a couple of years we decided to back to Dallas, where I made him my second ex-husband. (so all my exes really do live in Texas) I didnʻt really have any friends there, so it made sense to move back home. My parents were getting older, and I wanted to be around family. 

Itʻs beautiful here, the weather is nice, but beauty sure doesnʻt pay the bills! The median price for a house here is 1.2 million. I saw a show the other day where a couple was hemming and hawing on buying a beautiful house because it was 270K. For that money here, you could get one wall of a grass shack with cockroaches holding hands to keep the wall up ?

So that is the long answer to your simple question lol

Itʻs currently 73F, I have a long-sleeved shirt, a sweater, long pants, and covered shoes on. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Guys…?
> HELP!!!!
> HELP!!!!!!
> HEEEEELLLLLPPPPP!!!!!
> I just went on “Craigslist / northern NJ”
> Looked on pets and saw THIS SH**!!!!!
> 
> The horror of it all!!!!!!
> WHY?…WHY????…. WWHHYYYY DO PEOPLE NOT SEE THAT THERE IS SOMETHING NOT RIGHT HERE!!!!??
> Someone HAS to get this poor baby !!! ?????


@Yvonne G I am struggling not getting this tortoise. Do you think it has MBD, Kidney failure or anything else you might think of.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> @Yvonne G I am struggling not getting this tortoise. Do you think it has MBD, Kidney failure or anything else you might think of.


Well, in the first place they're calling it a spur thigh and we know it's a sulcata. Then they say female, but it's not big enough yet to know that for sure. It may have Mbd, but usually those this far gone are starting to have collapsing shells and the one looks firm, but hard to tell for sure. Be sure it's really ok with your wife before you make a decision with your heart. She's the one to bear the brunt of the care for two separate sulcata yards.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I was born and raised in Hawaii and at 17 thought I knew everything, didnʻt need my parents telling me what to do so moved to Austin, TX. My friendʻs brother was there, and let me stay with him. As things go when you are young, I met my first ex-husband and moved to Dallas. After that soured, I met another man and we moved to Reno. It was cold, there was just a huge earthquake in California so good jobs were hard to find. After struggling there for a couple of years we decided to back to Dallas, where I made him my second ex-husband. (so all my exes really do live in Texas) I didnʻt really have any friends there, so it made sense to move back home. My parents were getting older, and I wanted to be around family.
> 
> Itʻs beautiful here, the weather is nice, but beauty sure doesnʻt pay the bills! The median price for a house here is 1.2 million. I saw a show the other day where a couple was hemming and hawing on buying a beautiful house because it was 270K. For that money here, you could get one wall of a grass shack with cockroaches holding hands to keep the wall up ?
> 
> So that is the long answer to your simple question lol
> 
> Itʻs currently 73F, I have a long-sleeved shirt, a sweater, long pants, and covered shoes on. ?




Aaaagh, all that makes sense ?. It’s been sunny & cold all day today, it’s back to about 26. Another good day for indoor projects.

Yesterday I finished up this little bowl & started on another one. This is all from (free) wood that I picked up earlier this year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, in the first place they're calling it a spur thigh and we know it's a sulcata. Then they say female, but it's not big enough yet to know that for sure. It may have Mbd, but usually those this far gone are starting to have collapsing shells and the one looks firm, but hard to tell for sure. Be sure it's really ok with your wife before you make a decision with your heart. She's the one to bear the brunt of the care for two separate sulcata yards


Exactly, the condition of the tort. I would definitely be prepared that the lifecycle might be short.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I like warm. Cold, not so much. How I made it through 13 years of winters in Dallas and Reno is something I can’t or refuse to remember ?


It's been 21° all day here and now it's down to 17. The furnace is blasting and the house is 77° but I've still got a blanket around my shoulders. I even have double layers on. It's ridiculous. I can't get warm when it's that cold outside. The heat is different when it's from a furnace.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> It's been 21° all day here and now it's down to 17. The furnace is blasting and the house is 77° but I've still got a blanket around my shoulders. I even have double layers on. It's ridiculous. I can't get warm when it's that cold outside. The heat is different when it's from a furnace.


I have my wood burner in the back half of the house, while I'm waiting for it to "kick in" I have a milk house heater that I use in front of me to warm my legs till the room heats up.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

I have a friend who's Forced air furnace does not work, and waits till the inside of the house gets 42°, before starting her wood burner, since she has limited wood supply. 
I have offered to look at her heater, as I was a Heating Tech. for 10 years @ NAS Alameda. But that offer fell on deaf ears. . .


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> I have a friend who's Forced air furnace does not work, and waits till the inside of the house gets 42°, before starting her wood burner, since she has limited wood supply.
> I have offered to look at her heater, as I was a Heating Tech. for 10 years @ NAS Alameda. But that offer fell on deaf ears. . .


She should definitely take you up on your very kind offer. 
I wish I had friends with practical skills that could help me out.


----------



## jaizei

MenagerieGrl said:


> I have a friend who's Forced air furnace does not work, and waits till the inside of the house gets 42°, before starting her wood burner, since she has limited wood supply.
> I have offered to look at her heater, as I was a Heating Tech. for 10 years @ NAS Alameda. But that offer fell on deaf ears. . .



idk, some people just default to declining help. I would prob just show up and have a look at it.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> She should definitely take you up on your very kind offer.
> I wish I had friends with practical skills that could help me out.


I have offered several times over the last few years, she was even having prob's with her wood burner smoking up the inside of the house, Spent a Saturday, disassembling , inspecting and reassembling the wood burner to diagnose. Had cleaned the Flue, and upper area of the Stove, was NOT terrible, but determined the prob lied in the fact that the Flue was too short and dis not create enough "Draft". Spec'd out a supplier and had her p/u another 3" section of flue, installed that, and the smoke situ, was resolved.
To get back to the repair, she has very little $ and thus, does not want to be indebted, for my free work, she has other issues to deal with also, but she's a nice lady, and I help when she lets me...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Another wet day - but at least it's not snow.

Lola's Nutrazu has arrived and I've soaked a few pellets for him but so far no interest in it shown at all. I put one soggy pellet in the middle of his leaves, but he walked away from all of it. It's going to have be a very gradual introduction but I have the time and patience. Maybe I'll try soaking some in cucumber juice or spread some on his opuntia to tempt him. 

I hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> I have offered several times over the last few years, she was even having prob's with her wood burner smoking up the inside of the house, Spent a Saturday, disassembling , inspecting and reassembling the wood burner to diagnose. Had cleaned the Flue, and upper area of the Stove, was NOT terrible, but determined the prob lied in the fact that the Flue was too short and dis not create enough "Draft". Spec'd out a supplier and had her p/u another 3" section of flue, installed that, and the smoke situ, was resolved.
> To get back to the repair, she has very little $ and thus, does not want to be indebted, for my free work, she has other issues to deal with also, but she's a nice lady, and I help when she lets me...


I can understand that I'm very independent too, but I think I'd be less so if I was cold! 
I hope she stays warm enough.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> She should definitely take you up on your very kind offer.
> I wish I had friends with practical skills that could help me out.


I am *blessed*! 
To have had a dad that did a lot of manual work, he was an advertising manager by day, and craftsman by weekend. He built a brick 2 car garage, a small sail boat, Plywood boxes to house all our car camping gear among other things.
I learned a lot from him, that translated into getting a job at a local Hardware store, before the big Box stores showed up. That got me into the trades. I'm a Lead on Nextdoor and offer my services as often as I can to my neighbors, just pay for parts. 
I just just stay busy, by word of mouth.
I love challenges, now that I'm retired from the Sewer District, and don't have technical problems to figure out.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> I am *blessed*!
> To have had a dad that did a lot of manual work, he was an advertising manager by day, and craftsman by weekend. He built a brick 2 car garage, a small sail boat, Plywood boxes to house all our car camping gear among other things.
> I learned a lot from him, that translated into getting a job at a local Hardware store, before the big Box stores showed up. That got me into the trades. I'm a Lead on Nextdoor and offer my services as often as I can to my neighbors, just pay for parts.
> I just just stay busy, by word of mouth.
> I love challenges, now that I'm retired from the Sewer District, and don't have technical problems to figure out.


I learnt a lot of the basics of DIY and car maintenance from my Dad too - he was a very handy man. I was never interested in helping my Mum in the kitchen which is why I'm a better painter than cook!! But I'm equally messy at both!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I learnt a lot of the basics of DIY and car maintenance from my Dad too - he was a very handy man. I was never interested in helping my Mum in the kitchen which is why I'm a better painter than cook!! But I'm equally messy at both!


I am not handy at anything, but hubby is. I am a pro at making messes, especially when painting or cooking.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> I have my wood burner in the back half of the house, while I'm waiting for it to "kick in" I have a milk house heater that I use in front of me to warm my legs till the room heats up.


I love wood burners. That is all I miss about Michigan winters.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

?


Ray--Opo said:


> I love wood burners. That is all I miss about Michigan winters.


I like them too, but some of my neighbors are not fond of them. I stay aware of the "spare the air" days here in the Bay Area. 
When an inversion layer makes it way in, it holds the smoke down low and can make the area stinky.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Another wet day - but at least it's not snow.
> 
> Lola's Nutrazu has arrived and I've soaked a few pellets for him but so far no interest in it shown at all. I put one soggy pellet in the middle of his leaves, but he walked away from all of it. It's going to have be a very gradual introduction but I have the time and patience. Maybe I'll try soaking some in cucumber juice or spread some on his opuntia to tempt him.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Saturday.


If I put Sapphire's vitamin drops on a chunk of zucchini he'll eat it ? and his Mazuri LS I can mix around in his salad. It's little tiny bits. For some reason he doesn't mind the smell of it and eats. That's the first one I've been able to get him to eat and not waltz away from his food tile completely.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> If I put Sapphire's vitamin drops on a chunk of zucchini he'll eat it ? and his Mazuri LS I can mix around in his salad. It's little tiny bits. For some reason he doesn't mind the smell of it and eats. That's the first one I've been able to get him to eat and not waltz away from his food tile completely.?


Wow that's great Shappire is LS. I have never tried giving to Opo. I understand it's better for them than the 5m21.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> I have offered several times over the last few years, she was even having prob's with her wood burner smoking up the inside of the house, Spent a Saturday, disassembling , inspecting and reassembling the wood burner to diagnose. Had cleaned the Flue, and upper area of the Stove, was NOT terrible, but determined the prob lied in the fact that the Flue was too short and dis not create enough "Draft". Spec'd out a supplier and had her p/u another 3" section of flue, installed that, and the smoke situ, was resolved.
> To get back to the repair, she has very little $ and thus, does not want to be indebted, for my free work, she has other issues to deal with also, but she's a nice lady, and I help when she lets me...


Maybe you could talk her into letting you just diagnose the problem. It could be something so simple and easy because those type of furnaces are simple. The last problem I had with my old old old furnace was the plumber had worked close to it. The electric cord wasn't plugged all the way in ? when they left. Mine has a fan ?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's great Shappire is LS. I have never tried giving to Opo. I understand it's better for them than the 5m21.


Yes I am really happy about it. The one for small tortoises is little tiny bits that soften real easy and they obviously don't smell bad to him because he'll go ahead and eat. Usually he'll just walk away if there's something that he doesn't like the smell of it.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> I am *blessed*!
> To have had a dad that did a lot of manual work, he was an advertising manager by day, and craftsman by weekend. He built a brick 2 car garage, a small sail boat, Plywood boxes to house all our car camping gear among other things.
> I learned a lot from him, that translated into getting a job at a local Hardware store, before the big Box stores showed up. That got me into the trades. I'm a Lead on Nextdoor and offer my services as often as I can to my neighbors, just pay for parts.
> I just just stay busy, by word of mouth.
> I love challenges, now that I'm retired from the Sewer District, and don't have technical problems to figure out.


My dad always had me help with certain car repairs because my hands are small and I can reach things men can't ? with their big paws ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s hot outside today, bright sunshine to boot, a balmy 32F (0C), our vehicles and sidewalk all (finally) clear. Took our cars out for a spin, all good.

The Birds are enjoying our feeders, peanuts & sunflower seeds.


----------



## Lyn W

Lola has been sulking in his hide all day since I tried to introduce him to Nutrazu.
He won't eat his usual food, even with room service.
No doubt he would eat if he was hungry - silly stubborn tort!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s hot outside today, bright sunshine to boot, a balmy 32F (0C), our vehicles and sidewalk all (finally) clear. Took our cars out for a spin, all good.
> 
> The Birds are enjoying our feeders, peanuts & sunflower seeds.


We're a bit warmer at 40f finally. It was 9f this morning and downright cold ? I think I have a wren trying to set up house keeping again. That's the only thing I can figure. Looks similar to a sparrow but a longer beak. We didn't get much snow and rain is supposed to be coming again but as usual lately... it won't be snow it will be flooded.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> I am *blessed*!
> To have had a dad that did a lot of manual work, he was an advertising manager by day, and craftsman by weekend. He built a brick 2 car garage, a small sail boat, Plywood boxes to house all our car camping gear among other things.
> I learned a lot from him, that translated into getting a job at a local Hardware store, before the big Box stores showed up. That got me into the trades. I'm a Lead on Nextdoor and offer my services as often as I can to my neighbors, just pay for parts.
> I just just stay busy, by word of mouth.
> I love challenges, now that I'm retired from the Sewer District, and don't have technical problems to figure out.


I was the same way before the accident. It has disappointed me because who I thought were my friends. Don't even call anymore. I am beginning to think I was being used because of my knowledge and there were no relationships there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

The governmental farm bureau stopped live stock from being fed round bails of hay.
They say the livestock needs 3 square meals a day!???


----------



## Yvonne G

I doubt that's the case, Ray, because the part of you with the knowledge is still intact. Some people just have a hard time being with people with disabilities. Thank goodness for us, huh?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> The governmental farm bureau stopped live stock from being fed round bails of hay.
> They say the livestock needs 3 square meals a day!???



Noooooooooooo!! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still below freezing this morning, with “freezing rain” forecast for a bit later this morning.  We still have a “ton” of snow on the ground - it’s like a large deep freezer outside. It’s all good for the plants, helps reduce the tick populations. The birds are enjoying their share of peanuts = high energy snacks. Lots of Blue Jays. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all
Dry and grey here at the moment.

Happy Sunday !


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt that's the case, Ray, because the part of you with the knowledge is still intact. Some people just have a hard time being with people with disabilities. Thank goodness for us, huh?


That fact is so sadly true. With Joe I deal with that. They don't visit and then if and when they do people will let him get by with too much. And he knows better and it makes me look like an ogre if I tell him to behave himself.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt that's the case, Ray, because the part of you with the knowledge is still intact. Some people just have a hard time being with people with disabilities. Thank goodness for us, huh?


Forsure, the TFO community has been a God sent for me. I thank everyone for treating me like a normal person. What ever normal means!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Noooooooooooo!! ?


True story, I read it on the internet. ????


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That fact is so sadly true. With Joe I deal with that. They don't visit and then if and when they do people will let him get by with too much. And he knows better and it makes me look like an ogre if I tell him to behave himself.


On the other hand... we are just having some fun with sibling rivalry. I guess we are making people uncomfortable just by being our normal selves ? oh well...


----------



## TheLastGreen

Nice day in Stilbaai, have a good day! (I couldn't get onto TFO from this morning until now, hopefuly there was no malware attack or something??)


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Nice day in Stilbaai, have a good day! (I couldn't get onto TFO from this morning until now, hopefully there was no malware attack or something??)
> View attachment 338777


Yes, I tried to log-in TFO but kept getting an error message last evening and earlier this morn.
And it looks like a beautiful day in Stilbaai! Thank you for the pict's!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright & cold. Still hanging at or below freezing.


----------



## Yvonne G

TheLastGreen said:


> Nice day in Stilbaai, have a good day! (I couldn't get onto TFO from this morning until now, hopefuly there was no malware attack or something??)
> View attachment 338777


Josh was changing servers. Should be ok now.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> Josh was changing servers. Should be ok now.


Oh, that rascally, Josh!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Im always on the look out for a better thermostat, even though I’m pretty happy with my current one. That said, this thermostat (below) might be a good choice for folks keeping a tortoise that requires nice warm regulated daytime temps, but cooler night time temps.









TrolMaster Legacy BETA-4 Digital Day/Night Temperature Controller


Buy the TrolMaster Legacy BETA-4 Digital Day/Night Temperature Controller at Hydrobuilder.com. Shop the entire line of TrolMaster products along with thousands of hydroponics supplies on sale now.




hydrobuilder.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

THIS IS INTERESTING!





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1667432293606790&id=294649454218421


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> I learnt a lot of the basics of DIY and car maintenance from my Dad too - he was a very handy man. I was never interested in helping my Mum in the kitchen which is why I'm a better painter than cook!! But I'm equally messy at both!


I learned a lot of car maintenance from my dad too, learned to work on big block Chevyʻs as a teenager. Thank goodness my husband does all the cooking - he constantly reminds me that the smoke alarm is not a kitchen timer ?‍


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ray--Opo said:


> True story, I read it on the internet. ????


Well if itʻs on the internet it HAS to be true!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
I missed my daily fix of TFO earlier today, which now I see is because Josh was busy with maintenance, and it's almost bedtime here now, so this is just a quick visit.
It's been wet and dreary here, but milder again. 
Hopefully the next few days should be drier with some sunshine and the temps should be back to normal. 
I hope you're all having a good Monday.


----------



## Cathie G

It was in the 40's yesterday and 20's today and the teens last night. But that is Ohio. Wait a minute and the weather will change. I missed all the maintenance thank the good Lord ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
I had another sleepless night .
Absolutely anything and everything, even from years ago, kept popping into my head.
Managed to drop off about 5 30 a.m. but then didn't wake until gone 10. 
I didn't have to be anywhere so it wasn't a problem, but I do hate to waste a morning and Lola must have been wondering where I was......not that he rushes out if I'm earlier!!
I'm going to have to find some relaxation techniques -brandy isn't the answer long term - very nice though 
It's a grey day here, but mild enough that I may be able to dry some washing on the line. 
Anyway happy Tuesday and TTFN.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny & bright, but (still) below freezing. We’re having a stretch of abnormally cold freezing weather. Last year, hardly any really cold days. We managed to tame back & prune much of our Crepe Myrtles that were damaged from the snowstorm.

We first trimmed off the easy thin bits & then tackled the main trunks.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I learned a lot of car maintenance from my dad too, learned to work on big block Chevyʻs as a teenager. Thank goodness my husband does all the cooking - he constantly reminds me that the smoke alarm is not a kitchen timer ?‍


omgosh! It's a timer in my house!!! I simply cannot leave the kitchen while I am cooking...I forget until the smoke alarm goes off freaking out my cats and the neighbors...lol...I can't get food delivery (doordash, UBER etc...)because I don't have a smart phone...I can no longer get discounts at the store cuz iI can't do apps...I hate talking Thank goodness my husband


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> I had another sleepless night .
> Absolutely anything and everything, even from years ago, kept popping into my head.
> Managed to drop off about 5 30 a.m. but then didn't wake until gone 10.
> I didn't have to be anywhere so it wasn't a problem, but I do hate to waste a morning and Lola must have been wondering where I was......not that he rushes out if I'm earlier!!
> I'm going to have to find some relaxation techniques -brandy isn't the answer long term - very nice though
> It's a grey day here, but mild enough that I may be able to dry some washing on the line.
> Anyway happy Tuesday and TTFN.


@Lyn W , what causes the stress? I think that's important to find out. You are 2 hours behind me so hopefuly you are still awake, a good tip I've learned is this:
Start by 50 and count back, for instance 
50
Breathe in rather deep
Breathe out
49
Breathe in rather deep
Breathe out
48 etc etc.
You should pass out or start to day dream by 40, and pass out around there, it's important to focus on it entirely and to not stop.
If you forget your placement, you begin again
50
Etc
Etc
49 
And so on
I hope it helps!


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> @Lyn W , what causes the stress? I think that's important to find out. You are 2 hours behind me so hopefuly you are still awake, a good tip I've learned is this:
> Start by 50 and count back, for instance
> 50
> Breathe in rather deep
> Breathe out
> 49
> Breathe in rather deep
> Breathe out
> 48 etc etc.
> You should pass out or start to day dream by 40, and pass out around there, it's important to focus on it entirely and to not stop.
> If you forget your placement, you begin again
> 50
> Etc
> Etc
> 49
> And so on
> I hope it helps!



Wow….”pass out” or dream from 50 to only 40? That’s not very long. 

I fall asleep pretty quickly, usually while we are watching some complicated movie. Problem is (since my hip surgery) I get antsy & wake up around 0200. Wide awake & stiff since I can’t get comfy. 

Hopefully once my incision is all healed, & my hip is normal (can lay on that right side) I’ll sleep better. Luckily i don’t really think about anything that keeps me WIDE ?? AWAKE. I think wifey thinks about those things!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> omgosh! It's a timer in my house!!! I simply cannot leave the kitchen while I am cooking...I forget until the smoke alarm goes off freaking out my cats and the neighbors...lol...I can't get food delivery (doordash, UBER etc...)because I don't have a smart phone...I can no longer get discounts at the store cuz iI can't do apps...I hate talking Thank goodness my husband


When the smoke alarm goes off in my house, eyeballs roll. Hey Mom! What are you burning for dinner tonight? Looks like we need an Alka Seltzer chaser with my milk.. Darn ingrate!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> So, how in the heck did you make the permanent “big move” from mainland to Hawaii? I know a lot of USG military & civilians who were posted there for a few years….but not anyone who stayed. So, pros, cons - hey no snow, no cold, no heating or a/c bills (or very minimal).
> 
> I relocated to Monterey (CA) for two years - hardly ever used heat - my apartment had no a/c (never needed it). Heating & cooling expenses are major household monthly costs.
> 
> Its 27 degrees here this morning….3-5 inches of fresh new powdery snow.


What branch were you in? I am surprised that so many people here (military and civilians) did not know about the fuel tanks below Red Hill/AMR. Were you stationed there?


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> @Lyn W , what causes the stress? I think that's important to find out. You are 2 hours behind me so hopefuly you are still awake, a good tip I've learned is this:
> Start by 50 and count back, for instance
> 50
> Breathe in rather deep
> Breathe out
> 49
> Breathe in rather deep
> Breathe out
> 48 etc etc.
> You should pass out or start to day dream by 40, and pass out around there, it's important to focus on it entirely and to not stop.
> If you forget your placement, you begin again
> 50
> Etc
> Etc
> 49
> And so on
> I hope it helps!


Drugs....put ya right to sleep...as a truck driver I liked to run about 1 am...no cops and less traffic....so now I am still in the habit no matter what time i go to sleep I wake up about 1 or 1:30


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Drugs....put ya right to sleep...as a truck driver I liked to run about 1 am...no cops and less traffic....so now I am still in the habit no matter what time i go to sleep I wake up about 1 or 1:30


My family owned a trucking company but you can't go that far on an island, just back and forth back and forth. No need to stay up late, but lots of Miller time at the end of the day. ????


I loved days where I didn't have to go to school and could ride in the Kenworth all day, and enjoyed washing the truck and trailer on the weekends. so ended up growing up around trucks, cars, and lots of swearing and inappropriate jokes. My mother says he made me socially unacceptable. I say thpppppt.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> I had another sleepless night .
> Absolutely anything and everything, even from years ago, kept popping into my head.
> Managed to drop off about 5 30 a.m. but then didn't wake until gone 10.
> I didn't have to be anywhere so it wasn't a problem, but I do hate to waste a morning and Lola must have been wondering where I was......not that he rushes out if I'm earlier!!
> I'm going to have to find some relaxation techniques -brandy isn't the answer long term - very nice though
> It's a grey day here, but mild enough that I may be able to dry some washing on the line.
> Anyway happy Tuesday and TTFN.


So sorry and because of an earlier stressful situation I also had a night that tried to be like that. But what I do is force myself to start thinking about the past beautiful moments I've had with wildlife and thanking God for them. Also special moments I've had with my pets. I managed to get a little bit of sleep just using those memories.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny & bright, but (still) below freezing. We’re having a stretch of abnormally cold freezing weather. Last year, hardly any really cold days. We managed to tame back & prune much of our Crepe Myrtles that were damaged from the snowstorm.
> 
> We first trimmed off the easy thin bits & then tackled the main trunks.
> 
> View attachment 338855


Do you still have the living trees? Those appear so big WOW.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> My family owned a trucking company but you can't go that far on an island, just back and forth back and forth. No need to stay up late, but lots of Miller time at the end of the day. ????
> 
> 
> I loved days where I didn't have to go to school and could ride in the Kenworth all day, and enjoyed washing the truck and trailer on the weekends. so ended up growing up around trucks, cars, and lots of swearing and inappropriate jokes. My mother says he made me socially unacceptable. I say thpppppt.


You can't beat the Highlife ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Do you still have the living trees? Those appear so big WOW.



Yep. Enough standing that you can’t even tell that anything fell over, broke & crushed our fence. These needed pruning for years…..we got some help ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> What branch were you in? I am surprised that so many people here (military and civilians) did not know about the fuel tanks below Red Hill/AMR. Were you stationed there?



DoD civilian, but no, was never posted there. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. Enough standing that you can’t even tell that anything fell over, broke & crushed our fence. These needed pruning for years…..we got some help ?


Well... I decided to plant the Arbor Day Foundation Crapemyrtle in my front yard instead of the back yard. And planted a dogwood in the back yard and still hoping I didn't make two big mistakes. Hope and pray ?????


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Well... I decided to plant the Arbor Day Foundation Crapemyrtle in my front yard instead of the back yard. And planted a dogwood in the back yard and still hoping I didn't make two big mistakes. Hope and pray ?????


Personally . . .I think you could have planted either in front or back, and it would be wonderful. Both are beautiful tree.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> DoD civilian, but no, was never posted there. ?


You should have stayed!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> @Lyn W , what causes the stress? I think that's important to find out. You are 2 hours behind me so hopefuly you are still awake, a good tip I've learned is this:
> Start by 50 and count back, for instance
> 50
> Breathe in rather deep
> Breathe out
> 49
> Breathe in rather deep
> Breathe out
> 48 etc etc.
> You should pass out or start to day dream by 40, and pass out around there, it's important to focus on it entirely and to not stop.
> If you forget your placement, you begin again
> 50
> Etc
> Etc
> 49
> And so on
> I hope it helps!


Thank you for the tip, I have tried that technique (from 100) and sometimes it works, but less so recently. 
Last night I stayed off my laptop a while before bedtime, took some herbal meds that are supposed to help you, used a lavender spray on the pillow and the Pink Floyd Division Bell album which I find relaxing. 
I must admit all or some of that worked and I had a much better undisturbed night; either that or I was so tired from the night before I was just ready for sleep. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
I had a much better night's sleep last night using all sorts of recommended techniques and I'm not sure which one worked or if I was just cream crackered, but something helped.
(translation - cream crackered = rhyming slang for knackered = worn out )
There's a heavy frost this morning, but it's dry and sunny.
I'm going to make a start on prepping the woodwork in my bathroom ready for painting. 
It shouldn't take long and I'm hoping to get it all finished by this evening.
Have a good Wednesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> I had a much better night's sleep last night using all sorts of recommended techniques and I'm not sure which one worked or if I was just cream crackered, but something helped.
> (translation - cream crackered = rhyming slang for knackered = worn out )
> There's a heavy frost this morning, but it's dry and sunny.
> I'm going to make a start on prepping the woodwork in my bathroom ready for painting.
> It shouldn't take long and I'm hoping to get it all finished by this evening.
> Have a good Wednesday!



Good news on the snooze ????

Another cold start here & still below freezing @27F.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny & bright, but (still) below freezing. We’re having a stretch of abnormally cold freezing weather. Last year, hardly any really cold days. We managed to tame back & prune much of our Crepe Myrtles that were damaged from the snowstorm.
> 
> We first trimmed off the easy thin bits & then tackled the main trunks.
> 
> View attachment 338855



Quick update. Thought I would see if I could make a wee Christmas tree from my new found bounty.


And we have turned Crepe Myrtle into a Christmas tree


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update. Thought I would see if I could make a wee Christmas tree from my new found bounty.
> 
> 
> And we have turned Crepe Myrtle into a Christmas tree
> View attachment 338901


When you showed your down tree, I was thinging that could be some good turning wood. I turn wood also, just not as often as I used too, always seeing down tree and thinking about some of that wood could be good for turning. Looks good, nice job!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Personally . . .I think you could have planted either in front or back, and it would be wonderful. Both are beautiful tree.


Yes. I love dogwood. I've never had a Crapemyrtle but from the description I'm pretty sure I'll love that too. My city is called the city of trees.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I love dogwood. I've never had a Crapemyrtle but from the description I'm pretty sure I'll love that too. My city is called the city of trees.


I love it, City of Tree's, must be beautiful....(Imagining ?)


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Quick update. Thought I would see if I could make a wee Christmas tree from my new found bounty.
> 
> 
> And we have turned Crepe Myrtle into a Christmas tree
> View attachment 338901


That's gorgeous. Is it unfinished? Because it's a beautiful color of wood. How do you keep the wood from drying out and cracking when you turn them so quickly after harvest? Or is it because of the time of year and it's already pretty dry??


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> I love it, City of Tree's, must be beautiful....(Imagining ?)


What I thought was pretty cool was when I found there are ginkgo biloba trees all over our downtown area. I was studying herbs at the time. That's an herb supposedly good for your memory.?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good news on the snooze ????
> 
> Another cold start here & still below freezing @27F.


I can't believe that you are farther south and still frozen. One day we have that but the next is in the 40's, 50's, and even 60's. It's like being on a roller coaster. Whee.... snow maybe by Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> That's gorgeous. Is it unfinished? Because it's a beautiful color of wood. How do you keep the wood from drying out and cracking when you turn them so quickly after harvest? Or is it because of the time of year and it's already pretty dry??



Yes, that pix is “hot off the lathe” (no finishing, yet)). Green wood like this is very prone to cracking, and why wood that you purchase for most projects is kiln dried. Regardless of season - the wood is still green.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, that pix is “hot off the lathe” (no finishing, yet)). Green wood like this is very prone to cracking, and why wood that you purchase for most projects is kiln dried. Regardless of season - the wood is still green.





Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, that pix is “hot off the lathe” (no finishing, yet)). Green wood like this is very prone to cracking, and why wood that you purchase for most projects is kiln dried. Regardless of season - the wood is still green.


What do you do to stop that? And I do understand kiln dried and such. I was just wondering how you stop the "checking" in green wood. It seems like YOU must do something to do that. Or why bother to turn it? A problem I have with basket weaving is also the shrinking if I do it with green wood. It's heck waiting on dried wood and limbs ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, folks.
It's been a year since my incident with Adam. And as disappointed as I am with him, I'd be lying if I said I didn't still care about him.
Has anyone heard from him since LAST Christmas? (2020)
If not, I'm going to try to contact him.
I'm sure I'm not the only one that's concerned.
Thanks.
Ed


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 338913
> View attachment 338913


Wow, you did a great Job with the snow...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, folks.
> It's been a year since my incident with Adam. And as disappointed as I am with him, I'd be lying if I said I didn't still care about him.
> Has anyone heard from him since LAST Christmas? (2020)
> If not, I'm going to try to contact him.
> I'm sure I'm not the only one that's concerned.
> Thanks.
> Ed



I tried sending him a Christmas card.
I was wondering about him too.
I hope he is in hiding from COVID?
Hopefully he will pop up outta nowhere as he usually does..?
Maybe the “snow leopard” ? GOT HIM??
OR ARMADILLO??? ?????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 338913
> View attachment 338913



What the…????
Who????….
What!!?!?!????…..
Where???……????
HOW COOOOOL IS THAT!!!!!
Is this your family??
Holy cowabunga!!!!!
That is AWESOME!!!!!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Maggie3fan

It's a photo sent to me on FB...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> What I thought was pretty cool was when I found there are ginkgo biloba trees all over our downtown area. I was studying herbs at the time. That's an herb supposedly good for your memory.?



Yes, it’s a pretty popular tree for municipalities & developments plant. Our streets are lined with them as are the SAM’s club & WalMart parking lots. I rarely see a chunk laying down, recently there was one at our Sams club, but the store hauled it away before i could back to it. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> It's a photo sent to me on FB...



Thought so…….that took a lot of time!


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 338913
> View attachment 338913


That's fabulous!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, folks.
> It's been a year since my incident with Adam. And as disappointed as I am with him, I'd be lying if I said I didn't still care about him.
> Has anyone heard from him since LAST Christmas? (2020)
> If not, I'm going to try to contact him.
> I'm sure I'm not the only one that's concerned.
> Thanks.
> Ed


Nope he's not been here for ages, not since he told us that Sabine had died I think.
I don't know if he reads any posts without logging in but definitely not joined in any of the chat. 
I hope he's OK and avoided covid too. It could be quite serious for him if caught it.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Happy Birthday @Lyn W ! May you have a glorious day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
It's been so cold today but bright and sunny.
I'm amazed to see my 3 frogs are still active in the pond, They usually overwinter on dry land in wood piles and underground etc. They must be pretty tough, it's not even a sunken pond!
I hope you are all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Happy Birthday @Lyn W ! May you have a glorious day!
> View attachment 338974


Thank you very much - I love the picture!!
21 again! 
I'm going out for a meal this evening with family so I'm looking forward to that.
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> That's fabulous!



hey! Happy Birthday! ??????????????????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Im getting ready to turn another glued up bowl. Plain old pine 2’x4’ from Lowes interleaved with an exotic “red” wood that i can’t quite remember. Ive had a few 1/4” pieces laying about for years & thought i should use it.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, that pix is “hot off the lathe” (no finishing, yet)). Green wood like this is very prone to cracking, and why wood that you purchase for most projects is kiln dried. Regardless of season - the wood is still green.


Ok when I asked how to stop the cracks yesterday it was just a question. Today it's become a necessary question for a project I'm trying. What can you use to finish a wood project that won't make it crack??


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, folks.
> It's been a year since my incident with Adam. And as disappointed as I am with him, I'd be lying if I said I didn't still care about him.
> Has anyone heard from him since LAST Christmas? (2020)
> If not, I'm going to try to contact him.
> I'm sure I'm not the only one that's concerned.
> Thanks.
> Ed


Yes I'm hoping you can contact him. Yes I miss him even though I've never met him. I've not seen him here and many times I catch people lurking ? because I follow a lot of people.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> That's fabulous!


Happy birthday ???


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
> It's been so cold today but bright and sunny.
> I'm amazed to see my 3 frogs are still active in the pond, They usually overwinter on dry land in wood piles and underground etc. They must be pretty tough, it's not even a sunken pond!
> I hope you are all having a good Thursday.


Maybe your frogs are still overwintering but everything got warm enough for a bath. And you just happened to be blessed enough to get to see it. That sounds like a great birthday present to me.?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yes, @Lyn W, just wanna wish you the best for your Birthday . . .Hopin you have a very enjoyable Din Din w/ the family..... ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Maybe your frogs are still overwintering but everything got warm enough for a bath. And you just happened to be blessed enough to get to see it. That sounds like a great birthday present to me.?


It's been really cold and frosty the last couple of days so not swimming weather!?
I've been checking on them the last few nights and they've been coming up to the surface at night in spite of the cold. 
Last year they even stayed in the pond when it froze over! 
I read on a frog website that some males do this to be the first there when the breeding season starts....they'll have a long wait!!


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, @Lyn W, just wanna wish you the best for your Birthday . . .Hopin you have a very enjoyable Din Din w/ the family..... ?


Thank you very much!
I had a lovely evening with my sisters who are twins. We don't live far from each other but the 3 of us don't get together very often, so good to catch up with both of them.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday ???


Thanks Cathie!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> hey! Happy Birthday! ??????????????????


Many thanks Mark, seems like I had a birthday only a few months ago!!!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much!
> I had a lovely evening with my sisters who are twins. We don't live far from each other but the 3 of us don't get together very often, so good to catch up with both of them.


That is so good to hear, my younger brother lives bout 15 mi away, but I usually have to be the one who calls. But it IS nice when we can get together, My younger Sis lives in Md. so there is NO popin in to see her, but We do call each other.
Savor your Day ?


----------



## Lyn W

Well it's 00.02 here on Friday 14th Jan, so that's my birthday done and dusted for another year in the UK but I'll enjoy the extension thanks to US time!
Tomorrow (today now) we will have another good reason to celebrate and welcome the new and first baby daughter for my nephew and his wife in Las Vegas who will arrive by C Section at approx 2 pm US time.
The baby hasn't turned so it has to be C-section and was originally scheduled for today, but the Doc had to change it so we won't be sharing a birthday - but close enough!!
My nephew only arrived home from his ship in Cyprus yesterday just in time for the big event - fingers crossed all goes well for them all!


----------



## Lyn W

Time for me to hit the hay so I'll bid you nos da and thank you all once again for the birthday wishes.
See you tomorrow!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Well it's 00.02 here on Friday 14th Jan, so that's my birthday done and dusted for another year in the UK but I'll enjoy the extension thanks to US time!
> Tomorrow (today now) we will have another good reason to celebrate and welcome the new and first baby daughter for my nephew and his wife in Las Vegas who will arrive by C Section at approx 2 pm US time.
> The baby hasn't turned so it has to be C-section and was originally scheduled for today, but the Doc had to change it so we won't be sharing a birthday - but close enough!!
> My nephew only arrived home from his ship in Cyprus yesterday just in time for the big event - fingers crossed all goes well for them all!


How wonderful ?!!! A brand new baby ? fingers and toes crossed and lots of hugs and prayers ??? you and the little one can still start celebrating every year and keep the celebration going as long as possible ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 338957


It seems like I have a bunch of sisters here. I'm a billionaire.


----------



## Cathie G

I've never done a telephone visit with a doctor but I'm about to get one Monday. I went ahead and let my lung doctor check up be by phone. The only reason I did that was because I've had a pretty bad sinus infection. I didn't test but just in case, I wouldn't want to expose them or the other patients just in case. I even have 4 tests here with the shortage going on and I'm too lazy to try to learn how to use them. Sometimes I really wonder about myself because... and well... Monday we're supposed to have a really pretty snowfall ? and so I am being a bump on a log a morph.? and a lot tortie too ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Thank you very much - I love the picture!!
> 21 again!
> I'm going out for a meal this evening with family so I'm looking forward to that.
> Hope all is well with you.


Happy birthday Lyn!!!!
I hope your outing is FABULOUS and you get hit on by an 18 year old.!! ?


----------



## Big Ron

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny & bright, but (still) below freezing. We’re having a stretch of abnormally cold freezing weather. Last year, hardly any really cold days. We managed to tame back & prune much of our Crepe Myrtles that were damaged from the snowstorm.
> 
> We first trimmed off the easy thin bits & then tackled the main trunks.
> 
> View attachment 338855


crepe myrtle makes a really hard wood when it dries lots of people use it for walking sticks,and custom slingshots,i have been making and shooting slingshots for almost 40 yrs,along with making canes waling sticks and other things like carving or actually whittling,those are some nice trimmings


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big Ron said:


> crepe myrtle makes a really hard wood when it dries lots of people use it for walking sticks,and custom slingshots,i have been making and shooting slingshots for almost 40 yrs,along with making canes waling sticks and other things like carving or actually whittling,those are some nice trimmings



You’re right. Some of the taller straight pieces look like they will make perfect walking sticks. Extremely strong feel to even the smallest pieces. Very dense.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy birthday Lyn!!!!
> I hope your outing is FABULOUS and you get hit on by an 18 year old.!! ?


Thanks Chef but more likely to get an 81 year old these days - a sugar daddy would be nice though!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> You’re right. Some of the taller straight pieces look like they will make perfect walking sticks. Extremely strong feel to even the smallest pieces. Very dense.


Also they are very pretty...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Another lovely, frosty sunny day here!
Lola hasn't made an appearance yet but is just peeping around his door.
I'm having a quiet day but may pop out to see Tilly the pup later.
I hope everyone is having a good Friday


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Also they are very pretty...
> View attachment 339012
> View attachment 339013


Yes, I love the vibrant rich color's, I do NOT particularly care for the White Crepe Myrtle, but I suppose in the right landscape, it could fit right in. . .


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Also they are very pretty...
> View attachment 339012
> View attachment 339013


Wow I'm starting to get so excited about my new baby tree. Even the woodworking side of it. Even if I only use the prunings for a neat looking basket. Hopefully, I'll be able to by the time it starts getting big.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Another lovely, frosty sunny day here!
> Lola hasn't made an appearance yet but is just peeping around his door.
> I'm having a quiet day but may pop out to see Tilly the pup later.
> I hope everyone is having a good Friday


How's the other new baby? Have you gotten news yet??


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still cold here, snow still on the ground in many places from our last storm. Another “Winter storm” arriving Sunday into Monday. A more traditional storm - starts off as snow & slowly transitions to sleet & thrn frozen rain. A Mid-Atlantic mess.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick peek at a few more of the yet-to-be “trimmed” Christmas trees hot off my lathe.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick peek at a few more of the yet-to-be “trimmed” Christmas trees hot off my lathe.
> 
> View attachment 339031


Since you've been busy I've been googling with all my questions and ran across a guy named Howard Lewin with a really good article online. Explaining all the benefits of turning green wood ? in the first place it's free ? and a bunch of other stuff too. Is all of those more of the Crapemyrtle? I like the creamy white of that wood. I hope my baby tree grows fast.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> How's the other new baby? Have you gotten news yet??


Yes thanks for asking Cathie.
My new great niece arrived about 8.30 a.m. Las Vegas time - approx 4.30 pm here.
She weighed in at just over 7 pounds; I'm not sure of baby's name, it sounded a bit like Cranberry but it wouldn't be that (I hope!!) and my sister had to go rescue the pup before I could ask her to repeat it. 
My nephew introduced her to her Welsh grandparents via Portal so they've been able to see her thanks to technology. 
Mother and baby are doing well and no complications so there's a great deal to be thankful for.
The other 'baby' Tilly is wonderful and very playful until she wears herself out and needs a sleep.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes thanks for asking Cathie.
> My new great niece arrived about 8.30 a.m. Las Vegas time - approx 4.30 pm here.
> She weighed in at just over 7 pounds; I'm not sure of baby's name, it sounded a bit like Cranberry but it wouldn't be that (I hope!!) and my sister had to go rescue the pup before I could ask her to repeat it.
> My nephew introduced her to her Welsh grandparents via Portal so they've been able to see her thanks to technology.
> Mother and baby are doing well and no complications so there's a great deal to be thankful for.
> The other 'baby' Tilly is wonderful and very playful until she wears herself out and needs a sleep.


Lovely! Maybe they'll do a Portal for you too I hope. I've been rooting for the couple along with you just because you included me in it. But it's just one of those love at first sight stories that has to be true or else. I'm happy for them.? and Tilly too. I'm happy for Tilly to find a good loving home but they always give us more in the long run. Lots of joy  right.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Lovely! Maybe they'll do a Portal for you too I hope. I've been rooting for the couple along with you just because you included me in it. But it's just one of those love at first sight stories that has to be true or else. I'm happy for them.? and Tilly too. I'm happy for Tilly to find a good loving home but they always give us more in the long run. Lots of joy  right.


Thank you Cathie My sister is sending me some pics so I'll post one then.
I think my sister and her hubby are planning on going out to visit in the spring if covid allows by then.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Cathie My sister is sending me some pics so I'll post one then.
> I think my sister and her hubby are planning on going out to visit in the spring if covid allows by then.


I'll bet you get lots of pictures before then ?? sister grandma is gonna be bragging ?


----------



## Lyn W

O


Cathie G said:


> I'll bet you get lots of pictures before then ?? sister grandma is gonna be bragging ?


Oh yes she will - I'm expecting the pics very soon.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Big Ron said:


> crepe myrtle makes a really hard wood when it dries lots of people use it for walking sticks,and custom slingshots,i have been making and shooting slingshots for almost 40 yrs,along with making canes waling sticks and other things like carving or actually whittling,those are some nice trimmings



Hey Big Ron,
You say you make SLING SHOTS!? ?
What EXACTLY do you use them for?????
?????????????
Please say knocking over BOTTLES! ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a grey day here but still dry.
We're half way through January and winter already!
It's not getting dark until about 5 pm now, but I must admit I do like the longer dark nights - less time for my neighbours to get up to their shenanigans. Hopefully I'll find my dream home this year and be able to forget about them and enjoy the lighter evenings.
I hope you all have a good Saturday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Since you've been busy I've been googling with all my questions and ran across a guy named Howard Lewin with a really good article online. Explaining all the benefits of turning green wood ? in the first place it's free ? and a bunch of other stuff too. Is all of those more of the Crapemyrtle? I like the creamy white of that wood. I hope my baby tree grows fast.



I think three are from the Crepe Myrtle, one from our Hybrid Poplar. Yes, a few advantages & a few disadvantages too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We’re bracing for another round of Winter. Tomorrow we get hit first with snow. Temps are cold enough @21 this morning…


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey #Big Ron....I'd love to have one made for the varmints in my pens and yards. Can we talk about it? pm me if you want...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Another lovely, frosty sunny day here!
> Lola hasn't made an appearance yet but is just peeping around his door.
> I'm having a quiet day but may pop out to see Tilly the pup later.
> I hope everyone is having a good Friday





maggie3fan said:


> Hey #Big Ron....I'd love to have one made for the varmints in my pens and yards. Can we talk about it? pm me if you want...
> View attachment 339046



I love that house Maggie…
I want to live in there myself!!!
(Don’t worry , I am a clean freak)?


----------



## Big Ron

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Big Ron,
> You say you make SLING SHOTS!? ?
> What EXACTLY do you use them for?????
> ?????????????
> Please say knocking over BOTTLES! ?


yes i make and shoot slingshots the only thing that falls prey to my slingshots are cans and targets,i can buy all the food i and my family and pets could want at a store,i don't believe in hunting animals for sport,i'm not saying there is anything wrong with others hunting it's just not my cup of tea


----------



## Big Ron

maggie3fan said:


> Hey #Big Ron....I'd love to have one made for the varmints in my pens and yards. Can we talk about it? pm me if you want...
> View attachment 339046


i'm sure i can get you sorted out,i have enough already made to supply a small army,PM me and i will get back to you this weekend my little buddy Hermie is getting a new outdoor enclosure,i just spent a small fortune yesterday at Lowe's,i'll take pics as it all comes together and post it if anyone is interested in seeing it getting built or do the members on this forum just like finished pics,as far as your shooter just PM me when you want or have time ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Big Ron said:


> i'm sure i can get you sorted out,i have enough already made to supply a small army,PM me and i will get back to you this weekend my little buddy Hermie is getting a new outdoor enclosure,i just spent a small fortune yesterday at Lowe's,i'll take pics as it all comes together and post it if anyone is interested in seeing it getting built or do the members on this forum just like finished pics,as far as your shooter just PM me when you want or have time ?


We ALL enjoy the photos...take lots and post in your own thread...


----------



## Yvonne G

My telephone answering maching message says, "No, I don't want to extend my 20 year old car's warranty. No I'm not interested in a Medicare Advantage Plan. No, I don't want to contribute to the police or sheriff whatever charity, and no, I no longer do turtle and tortoise rescue."

Usually the robo callers disconnect after the second or third 'no.' Lately I've been getting at least 4 calls a day from Nielsen. I looked them up on Google and it is a genuine company, but you'd think after getting my message on every one of their calls they'd quit calling me. Last night I looked over at the phone as it rang and I saw it was another Nielsen call. After my portion of the message, when it came time for them to leave a message, they blew the air horn through the phone! Made me laugh. 

Just now I looked them up on Google again and learned that I can contact them to be removed from their list, so that's what I did.

The land line phone that I use only has about 10 spaces for blocked calls, and it's full.


----------



## Cathie G

Big Ron said:


> i'm sure i can get you sorted out,i have enough already made to supply a small army,PM me and i will get back to you this weekend my little buddy Hermie is getting a new outdoor enclosure,i just spent a small fortune yesterday at Lowe's,i'll take pics as it all comes together and post it if anyone is interested in seeing it getting built or do the members on this forum just like finished pics,as far as your shooter just PM me when you want or have time ?


I think I can speak for us we like to see it as it progresses. Pointers help with ideas of our own.?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My telephone answering maching message says, "No, I don't want to extend my 20 year old car's warranty. No I'm not interested in a Medicare Advantage Plan. No, I don't want to contribute to the police or sheriff whatever charity, and no, I no longer do turtle and tortoise rescue."
> 
> Usually the robo callers disconnect after the second or third 'no.' Lately I've been getting at least 4 calls a day from Nielsen. I looked them up on Google and it is a genuine company, but you'd think after getting my message on every one of their calls they'd quit calling me. Last night I looked over at the phone as it rang and I saw it was another Nielsen call. After my portion of the message, when it came time for them to leave a message, they blew the air horn through the phone! Made me laugh.
> 
> Just now I looked them up on Google again and learned that I can contact them to be removed from their list, so that's what I did.
> 
> The land line phone that I use only has about 10 spaces for blocked calls, and it's full.


I've actually gotten calls from a caller id that says "invalid caller".? I have enabled caller name announcer on my cordless in self defense.even though I'm on the government do not call list. It's funny what I can do with it. One of my friends is called dork boy on it because I can rename callers.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I think three are from the Crepe Myrtle, one from our Hybrid Poplar. Yes, a few advantages & a few disadvantages too.


Poplar is another nice creamy wood. I really enjoyed that internet article by Howard Lewin though. It explained in depth what YOU do with green wood in great detail. It was really interesting and I did find some finishing details to prevent the cracks.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Well it's 00.02 here on Friday 14th Jan, so that's my birthday done and dusted for another year in the UK but I'll enjoy the extension thanks to US time!
> Tomorrow (today now) we will have another good reason to celebrate and welcome the new and first baby daughter for my nephew and his wife in Las Vegas who will arrive by C Section at approx 2 pm US time.
> The baby hasn't turned so it has to be C-section and was originally scheduled for today, but the Doc had to change it so we won't be sharing a birthday - but close enough!!
> My nephew only arrived home from his ship in Cyprus yesterday just in time for the big event - fingers crossed all goes well for them all!


Happy belated birthday! Sorry, to have missed it! I've been down with migraines for the past few days.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> My telephone answering maching message says, "No, I don't want to extend my 20 year old car's warranty. No I'm not interested in a Medicare Advantage Plan. No, I don't want to contribute to the police or sheriff whatever charity, and no, I no longer do turtle and tortoise rescue."
> 
> Usually the robo callers disconnect after the second or third 'no.' Lately I've been getting at least 4 calls a day from Nielsen. I looked them up on Google and it is a genuine company, but you'd think after getting my message on every one of their calls they'd quit calling me. Last night I looked over at the phone as it rang and I saw it was another Nielsen call. After my portion of the message, when it came time for them to leave a message, they blew the air horn through the phone! Made me laugh.
> 
> Just now I looked them up on Google again and learned that I can contact them to be removed from their list, so that's what I did.
> 
> The land line phone that I use only has about 10 spaces for blocked calls, and it's full.


If you want to tell me my car's warranty is up, press 1. If you want to discuss my Medicare Advantage Plan, press 2. If you are soliciting for a contribution press 3. lol Then blow the air-horn.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> If you want to tell me my car's warranty is up, press 1. If you want to discuss my Medicare Advantage Plan, press 2. If you are soliciting for a contribution press 3. lol Then blow the air-horn.


If you ask them "just what warranty is my 2002 Ford I purchased in 2004 under?" They hang up on you. They also hang up if you swear at them or ask to speak to their manager.


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy belated birthday! Sorry, to have missed it! I've been down with migraines for the past few days.


Thank you very much and I hope you are feeling better now.
Migraines are horrible ?‍??


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> If you ask them "just what warranty is my 2002 Ford I purchased in 2004 under?" They hang up on you. They also hang up if you swear at them or ask to speak to their manager.


Cold callers make me mad.
I'm signed up to stop receiving them but they still find a way of getting through. I don't answer the phone if I don't recognise the number or unless it's local, but some overseas companies buy local numbers now so you think it's a local call but they are in somewhere like India. Sometimes I answer and just walk away from the phone so they can't disconnect.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We’re bracing for another round of Winter. Tomorrow we get hit first with snow. Temps are cold enough @21 this morning…


Yes tomorrow if we get snow. The weather man is promising we will but it looks like the heavy snow will once again head your way. All from the same storm. They're even promising we'll have to get out a shovel ? whatever. I don't usually even pay to have that done because it's easier to walk on snow then a skating rink sidewalk.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Cold callers make me mad.
> I'm signed up to stop receiving them but they still find a way of getting through. I don't answer the phone if I don't recognise the number or unless it's local, but some overseas companies buy local numbers now so you think it's a local call but they are in somewhere like India. Sometimes I answer and just walk away from the phone so they can't disconnect.


Those kind come up as out of area on my caller id. I'm like you. I don't answer unless I recognize the number. They can always just start talking when the answering machine picks up and if I know their legit I'll pick up. Otherwise you called me I didn't call you. It seems like if I try to do something interesting to me they know. It'll be one phone call after another. Now if I'm waiting on a legitimate phone call I just try to do something interesting and sure enough they'll call too. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy belated birthday! Sorry, to have missed it! I've been down with migraines for the past few days.


Sorry to see you're still having those.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes tomorrow if we get snow. The weather man is promising we will but it looks like the heavy snow will once again head your way. All from the same storm. They're even promising we'll have to get out a shovel ? whatever. I don't usually even pay to have that done because it's easier to walk on snow then a skating rink sidewalk.


Our temps seem to be on the way up again - still low but above freezing so we should be frost free for most of next week. Maybe some of the US snow will eventually make it across to us - we certainly can't rule it out yet. The last big snowfall we had a few years ago was in March.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our temps seem to be on the way up again - still low but above freezing so we should be frost free for most of next week. Maybe some of the US snow will eventually make it across to us - we certainly can't rule it out yet. The last big snowfall we had a few years ago was in March.


Hopefully not because by then it'll have picked up a lot of water from the pond that separates us.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Big Ron said:


> i'm sure i can get you sorted out,i have enough already made to supply a small army,PM me and i will get back to you this weekend my little buddy Hermie is getting a new outdoor enclosure,i just spent a small fortune yesterday at Lowe's,i'll take pics as it all comes together and post it if anyone is interested in seeing it getting built or do the members on this forum just like finished pics,as far as your shooter just PM me when you want or have time ?


I WANT ALLLL THE DETAILS OF YOUR PROJECT “build Hermie a home”!!!!!
Please?… ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
No change in the weather today.
My sister from Leicestershire is popping in today for a quick visit this afternoon so it will be good to see her again. We'll probably have lunch somewhere but that all depends on the time she arrives (whatever ETA they give you can usually add at least another 2 hours!!?)
Anyway hope you are all having a lovely Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Prepping here for our snow, sleet event. Bought a new/larger tarp so we can cover up both our vehicles. Hate these types of storms…everything will be encapsulated with ice. Hope we don’t use power ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> My telephone answering maching message says, "No, I don't want to extend my 20 year old car's warranty. No I'm not interested in a Medicare Advantage Plan. No, I don't want to contribute to the police or sheriff whatever charity, and no, I no longer do turtle and tortoise rescue."
> 
> Usually the robo callers disconnect after the second or third 'no.' Lately I've been getting at least 4 calls a day from Nielsen. I looked them up on Google and it is a genuine company, but you'd think after getting my message on every one of their calls they'd quit calling me. Last night I looked over at the phone as it rang and I saw it was another Nielsen call. After my portion of the message, when it came time for them to leave a message, they blew the air horn through the phone! Made me laugh.
> 
> Just now I looked them up on Google again and learned that I can contact them to be removed from their list, so that's what I did.
> 
> The land line phone that I use only has about 10 spaces for blocked calls, and it's full.



very annoying all of these robo calls! We get a few a day from the same orgs wanting to buy or home, purchase car warranty or other crapola. All annoying. If we DO answer, we just pick up, never saying a word….they then hang up.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

A couple of months ago, I quit my home phone landline service. I had been keeping it for two reasons,
First and foremost was" just in case" we had an substantial earthquake I live adjacent to the Hayward Fault in the SF Bay Area and if cell service went down, hoping that the landline might still be working,
and second was to call my cell phone when I had left it in the house, or yard and could not locate it, But I have since found a way to locate it through the web...
Fortunately I had signed up on the "Do not call" service and it substanclially reduced the robo calls, but I NEVER answer, letting the Answering machine screen the calls.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Prepping here for our snow, sleet event. Bought a new/larger tarp so we can cover up both our vehicles. Hate these types of storms…everything will be encapsulated with ice. Hope we don’t use power ?


Good luck !I hope it's not as bad for you as expected.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

The last phone number I have to reach Adam is not in service. It goes nowhere.
I've contacted John in Scotland to see if he has a newer/different one. But he hasn't responded yet.
I'll send him a card or a letter to his Fez address also


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> The last phone number I have to reach Adam is not in service. It goes nowhere.
> I've contacted John in Scotland to see if he has a newer/different one. But he hasn't responded yet.
> I'll send him a card or a letter to his Fez address also


Thanks for update Ed, I hope all is well with him.
I don't think I ever had an email address for him but will check just in case.
We haven't heard from John lately either but I think Linda @JoesMum was in touch with him a while back. Maybe if she sees she's been tagged she'll let you know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for update Ed, I hope all is well with him.
> I don't think I ever had an email address for him but will check just in case.
> We haven't heard from John lately either but I think Linda @JoesMum was in touch with him a while back. Maybe if she sees she's been tagged she'll let you know.


John pops in and out of FACEBOOK.
I've shot him a message.
I could call him. But I honestly can't understand a single word of what he says. It's too funny.


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> John pops in and out of FACEBOOK.
> I've shot him a message.
> I could call him. But I honestly can't understand a single word of what he says. It's too funny.


Some Scottish accents and dialects can be hard to understand especially if spoken quickly. Having said that I do like listening to the Scots talking.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Some Scottish accents and dialects can be hard to understand especially if spoken quickly. Having said that I do like listening to the Scots talking.


Some Afrikaans people speak so quick, that I can't understand them. (It's my native language)
In the Western Cape, you have Kaapse Afrikaans, a type of Afrikaans spoken by the coloured people. (It sounds closer to Dutch than Afrikaans, but is almost an older Afrikaans mixed with English)
When we first arrived in George, a guy spoke to us (he had to make sure no one was using drugs in the bathroom), he stood infront of the door, making sure only a few people went in at a time.
He saw we were twins and spoke so quick, we just had to smile and say "Ja" and nod???


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, its a chilly bright sunny day here with some frost earlier.
I hope the weather hasn't been too bad for Mark and others expecting snow.

I had a lovely day yesterday getting together with my sister and some of my nephews and nieces. We had a little walk and I was treated to another meal for my birthday by my nephew. I also had a few more very nice pressies including a snake/mother-in-law's tongue plant with a lovely little tortoise that hangs on the edge of the pot. 
Since I've had Lola, tortoises usually feature in gifts and I have quite a collection now from ornaments to planters, boot wipers and even pencil erasers!
I don't have anything exciting planned for today, but I must go shopping for Lola's supplies so I'll see you later.
Happy Monday!!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Some Afrikaans people speak so quick, that I can't understand them. (It's my native language)
> In the Western Cape, you have Kaapse Afrikaans, a type of Afrikaans spoken by the coloured people. (It sounds closer to Dutch than Afrikaans, but is almost an older Afrikaans mixed with English)
> When we first arrived in George, a guy spoke to us (he had to make sure no one was using drugs in the bathroom), he stood infront of the door, making sure only a few people went in at a time.
> He saw we were twins and spoke so quick, we just had to smile and say "Ja" and nod???


I sometimes do that and you just have to hope you're not saying yes when you should be saying no and vice versa!!?
When we first met my brother in law who was from Lancashire in the North of England none of us in Wales could understand him and we needed my sister to translate, even though English is our main language. When she started teaching in Lancashire she had to change the way she pronounced a lot of words because they couldn't understand her. 
It would be very boring if we all spoke the same though - all part of life's rich tapestry!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Temps warming, gray, lots of frozen snow, slush & ice, but not tooo bad as far as storms or snow amounts. We still had snow laying about since our last storm. My solar panels were just about snow free & now covered up. Anyhow, no where to go - wifey will push some snow/ice/slush about later when it warms up. I’m still on the inactive list.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Thought I might show ya my latest photograph. Hard to take a selfie w/a camera...lol...year 2 pandemic


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Thought I might show ya my latest photograph. Hard to take a selfie w/a camera...lol...year 2 pandemic
> View attachment 339106


You're looking very glamorous there Maggie!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Thought I might show ya my latest photograph. Hard to take a selfie w/a camera...lol...year 2 pandemic
> View attachment 339106


Maggie, LOVE the necklace!. . . . very pretty ?
?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Some Scottish accents and dialects can be hard to understand especially if spoken quickly. Having said that I do like listening to the Scots talking.



Yep…ive been in this situation a lot. When I first moved to a Gamekeepers Cottage out in the middle of “no where” North Yorkshire the local sheep farmer pulled up in his little Land Rover complete with his Border Collie, wax jacket &, flat cap & wellies. Then he started to tell me a whole bunch of something about the cottage, his dog, the area…..when he finished. I nodded. He drove off down the lane. To this day, I have no idea what he said or what I promised him! ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Some Scottish accents and dialects can be hard to understand especially if spoken quickly. Having said that I do like listening to the Scots talking.


My two most favorite accents to listen to are East Indian and Scottish. Is Welch and Scots accent the same to listen to?


----------



## Laura1412

Hi everyone not be around for a while just a quick check in hope you are all doin ok xx


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to the skin doctor last week and had several old lady warts (actually skin tags) burned off my face, including one from my upper eyelid. My eye continued to be slightly swollen so I took a good look at it in the mirror. For cripe's sake! I've got a little stye! I can't remember ever having a stye. My older sister used to get them, but not me.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> My two most favorite accents to listen to are East Indian and Scottish. Is Welch and Scots accent the same to listen to?


No nothing alike. 
As with all accents, the Welsh accent changes depending on which part of Wales you're from and can be quite soft and sing-songy to quite harsh to listen too.
I don't like some of the South East Wales 'townie' accents where Cardiff is pronounced 
Care-diff or where 's' is added to verbs e.g. 'I loves that', but I suppose that's more down to dialect than accent.
If you listen to Tom Jones the singer speaking he has quite a nice South Wales accent whereas the girls who play Stacey and Nessa in Gavin and Stacey don't.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Some Scottish accents and dialects can be hard to understand especially if spoken quickly. Having said that I do like listening to the Scots talking.


That happens to me here in my own country. The farther south I go until you get to Florida the heavier the southern accent.?


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> Hi everyone not be around for a while just a quick check in hope you are all doin ok xx


Hi welcome back, how are you?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the skin doctor last week and had several old lady warts (actually skin tags) burned off my face, including one from my upper eyelid. My eye continued to be slightly swollen so I took a good look at it in the mirror. For cripe's sake! I've got a little stye! I can't remember ever having a stye. My older sister used to get them, but not me.


.........so back to the docs or can you treat it yourself??


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> Hi welcome back, how are you?


I’m ok thank u how r u x


----------



## Lyn W

Laura1412 said:


> I’m ok thank u how r u x


It's been a difficult couple of years for all of us hasn't it? Thankfully all good with me at the moment thanks. How's your tort?


----------



## Laura1412

Lyn W said:


> It's been a difficult couple of years for all of us hasn't it? Thankfully all good with me at the moment thanks. How's your tort?


Yes been a rubbish few years glad u all good my tort is great thanks x


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> .........so back to the docs or can you treat it yourself??


I'm not sure, but I think it just goes away on it's own.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it just goes away on it's own.


With my brother the doc just says to use warm compresses.. like with a warm damp cloth. Joe gets those often.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just finished a nice elliptical stroll through the Cotswolds. ? 

Go on…enjoy.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I finally got a little bit of snow ???


----------



## Cathie G

Laura1412 said:


> Hi everyone not be around for a while just a quick check in hope you are all doin ok xx


Hello ?


----------



## Laura1412

Cathie G said:


> Hello ?


Hi


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just finished a nice elliptical stroll through the Cotswolds. ?
> 
> Go on…enjoy.


Ok by video ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well... I finally got a little bit of snow ???
> View attachment 339133


Very pretty but I'm glad I don't have any yet.
Stay safe if you go out Cathie!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Just finished a nice elliptical stroll through the Cotswolds. ?
> 
> Go on…enjoy.


A very fast stroll!
More like a Usain Bolt sprint! 
I love the Cotswolds, but at a more relaxed pace.
I hope you haven't been trying to keep up with that pace with your new hip recovery.


----------



## Cathie G

Laura1412 said:


> Hi


I'd have to read through a bunch of pages to meet you properly. I joined in the ruckus in 2018. But ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Very pretty but I'm glad I don't have any yet.
> Stay safe if you go out Cathie!!


I ainta stickin my nose out the door ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Those kind come up as out of area on my caller id. I'm like you. I don't answer unless I recognize the number. They can always just start talking when the answering machine picks up and if I know their legit I'll pick up. Otherwise you called me I didn't call you. It seems like if I try to do something interesting to me they know. It'll be one phone call after another. Now if I'm waiting on a legitimate phone call I just try to do something interesting and sure enough they'll call too. ?





MenagerieGrl said:


> Maggie, LOVE the necklace!. . . . very pretty ?
> ?


Yes, beautiful necklace on a beautiful woman!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> No nothing alike.
> As with all accents, the Welsh accent changes depending on which part of Wales you're from and can be quite soft and sing-songy to quite harsh to listen too.
> I don't like some of the South East Wales 'townie' accents where Cardiff is pronounced
> Care-diff or where 's' is added to verbs e.g. 'I loves that', but I suppose that's more down to dialect than accent.
> If you listen to Tom Jones the singer speaking he has quite a nice South Wales accent whereas the girls who play Stacey and Nessa in Gavin and Stacey don't.?


Ooohhh Tom Jones (throws bra onto stage)


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Just finished a nice elliptical stroll through the Cotswolds. ?
> 
> Go on…enjoy.


I was tired before the warm up ended!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Wow, beautiful countryside,,,,,had to catch my breath when the car's passed as I
realized I was not in North America . . ?
?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Is there anywhere on earth having normal weather? North and Northeast are being pummeled with winter storms, was it the mid-west that experienced tornadoes? I just took snoopy for a walk after his soak and I’m sweating! It’s 82 freaking degrees in January. What in the world is going on? It was cold (by my standards of course) this morning, about 67F but it’s 82 now at 4pm.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it just goes away on it's own.


Yvonne they sell “sty” cream in cvs.
It comes in a little tube. You rub it on for a week I think. We kept that stuff in my house and a kid all the time. I never had one though?? Don’t scratch it too much because I think you can spread it to other parts of your face or eyes..(not sure) 
Not too expensive either. 
But with COVID going on the price probably went up to &1,000. ?
Check it out.
Then you won’t need a doctor $$$$$


----------



## Laura1412

Cathie G said:


> Hello ?


Hi x


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ooohhh Tom Jones (throws bra onto stage)


Bras as well now is it?
Used to be just knickers....the lingerie shops must love Tom!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, I woke very early today so I've been biding my time on TFO.
We have another frosty and foggy start to what will be a grey, but dry day. 
I'm still in my PJs so I'd better go and get myself washed and dressed ready to face another day.
See you all later and Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> A very fast stroll!
> More like a Usain Bolt sprint!
> I love the Cotswolds, but at a more relaxed pace.
> I hope you haven't been trying to keep up with that pace with your new hip recovery.



Nagh. The vid provides an encouraging distraction. Right after new hip I was doing a minute (ha!) but this week I’m doing roughly 15 mins daily, last week was 10 minutes. I just take my time - no sense rushing (i know how the video ends) ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah. Two more “snow” storms forecast for this week. Maybe Thursday & Saturday too.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Bras as well now is it?
> Used to be just knickers....the lingerie shops must love Tom!!!


I didnʻt want to sound too risque.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Almost 40f and sunshine. We pulled out our Troy Shredder & got the pile of Crepe Myrtle tops & arborvitae greens all shredded. Saved a nice “Y“ section of Crepe Myrtle from the shredder as well as another nice walking stick. 

I’m liking this self licking ice cream (Poplar & Myrtle) that we have going… these trimmings are large enough for turning into “things”.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost 40f and sunshine. We pulled out our Troy Shredder & got the pile of Crepe Myrtle tops & arborvitae greens all shredded. Saved a nice “Y“ section of Crepe Myrtle from the shredder as well as another nice walking stick.
> 
> I’m liking this self licking ice cream (Poplar & Myrtle) that we have going… these trimmings are large enough for turning into “things”.
> 
> View attachment 339159


My Troy Chipper Circa 1993, 4th B&S 10 Hp.engine . . .


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost 40f and sunshine. We pulled out our Troy Shredder & got the pile of Crepe Myrtle tops & arborvitae greens all shredded. Saved a nice “Y“ section of Crepe Myrtle from the shredder as well as another nice walking stick.
> 
> I’m liking this self licking ice cream (Poplar & Myrtle) that we have going… these trimmings are large enough for turning into “things”.
> 
> View attachment 339159


My biggest job's right now are Yucca branches & Bamboo, turns it into nuthin.....
Can't buy them anymore, too many folks lost a limb . . . .and I'm NOT talkin about a tree


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Is there anywhere on earth having normal weather? North and Northeast are being pummeled with winter storms, was it the mid-west that experienced tornadoes? I just took snoopy for a walk after his soak and I’m sweating! It’s 82 freaking degrees in January. What in the world is going on? It was cold (by my standards of course) this morning, about 67F but it’s 82 now at 4pm.


Out my living-room window...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Out my living-room window...
> View attachment 339166


?


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> My Troy Chipper Circa 1993, 4th B&S 10 Hp.engine . . .
> View attachment 339164
> View attachment 339165



Ours is this variety of Troy-Built chipper/shredder. Just love it. We bought this a few houses ago & it’s saved us a ton of work & money. Pretty much everything we prune goes into this. 






Troy-Bilt Wood Chipper/Shredder 250cc Briggs & Stratton Engine, 3in. Chipping Capacity, Model# 24B-424M766 | Northern Tool


This Troy-Bilt Wood Chipper/Shredder lets you create mulch and compost easily. This heavy-duty, high-performance tool can t...




www.northerntool.com


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's like a spring day here with sunshine and warmer temps but a brisk breeze.
I've been to visit Tilly the pup she is such a bright little thing and I taught her to sit within 10 mins. 
In fact she was soon sitting without actually having to use words when she saw a treat so she's very clever!
My sister was amazed but it's the best time to start training now.
I'm going to drop off some recycling at the tip now so I'll see you all later.
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright & windy here as well. Given our unpredictable forecast for tomorrow, we’re going for one of our woodland trail walks this morning. I’ll see how my hip handles some uneven terrain. Hopefully no snow on the trails, if so, that might cut our walk short.

Our Coryodora catfish laid some eggs (17) last night. Usually by the time we come up with a rescue plan they are gobbled up by tank mates. Soooooo, wifey concocted a plastic cup into a little sanctuary. Three to five days, we’ll see….if we have weee fish.

Eggs


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright & windy here as well. Given our unpredictable forecast for tomorrow, we’re going for one of our woodland trail walks this morning. I’ll see how my hip handles some uneven terrain. Hopefully no snow on the trails, if so, that might cut our walk short.
> 
> Our Coryodora catfish laid some eggs (17) last night. Usually by the time we come up with a rescue plan they are gobbled up by tank mates. Soooooo, wifey concocted a plastic cup into a little sanctuary. Three to five days, we’ll see….if we have weee fish.
> 
> Eggs
> View attachment 339174




and we found some Tundra Swans


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Bras as well now is it?
> Used to be just knickers....the lingerie shops must love Tom!!!


By the way, I love the word knickers. Just one of those weird things ?‍

Iʻve been watching The Secret Life of the Zoo, itʻs filmed at the Chester Zoo, I love listening to the accents. My husband grumbles about one woman in particular, he says he canʻt understand a single word she says lol,

A Discovery of Witches is another one with the amazing accents, and when looking up locations, some of it was filmed in Cardiff - I think that was mentioned in a couple pages back on this thread.

Happy warm, humid days from Honolulu! ??


----------



## Big Ron

MenagerieGrl said:


> My Troy Chipper Circa 1993, 4th B&S 10 Hp.engine . . .
> View attachment 339164
> View attachment 339165


Sounds like someone is getting ready to make a slingshot and a good walking stick ;-)


----------



## Cathie G

Today it got up to the low 50's (at least in my yard). Tomorrow the high temp is supposed to be in the 20's. Mostly what's left of the snow is slush. It'll be ice by morning. And we're supposed to stay in the 20's for several days so I'm stuck in the house. That's ok I'm working on a project for Sapphire's enclosure so my mind will be busy. It's a new little hidey hut that I hope and pray I don't make too fancy for him. He hates fancy ?. My plan is for it to double as a plant stand for a spider plant. We'll see.


----------



## Yvonne G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> By the way, I love the word knickers. Just one of those weird things ?‍
> 
> Iʻve been watching The Secret Life of the Zoo, itʻs filmed at the Chester Zoo, I love listening to the accents. My husband grumbles about one woman in particular, he says he canʻt understand a single word she says lol,
> 
> A Discovery of Witches is another one with the amazing accents, and when looking up locations, some of it was filmed in Cardiff - I think that was mentioned in a couple pages back on this thread.
> 
> Happy warm, humid days from Honolulu! ??


I don't know if any of you have ever heard of "Whose Line Is It Anyway", but when Collin Mochery does a skit where he uses his scottish brogue, it just cracks me up. He way over does it. Terribly funny!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know if any of you have ever heard of "Whose Line Is It Anyway", but when Collin Mochery does a skit where he uses his scottish brogue, it just cracks me up. He way over does it. Terribly funny!


Iʻve heard of it, but never watched it myself. Is it still running?


----------



## Yvonne G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻve heard of it, but never watched it myself. Is it still running?


Re-runs, if you can find them.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Sunny, bright & windy here as well. Given our unpredictable forecast for tomorrow, we’re going for one of our woodland trail walks this morning. I’ll see how my hip handles some uneven terrain. Hopefully no snow on the trails, if so, that might cut our walk short.
> 
> Our Coryodora catfish laid some eggs (17) last night. Usually by the time we come up with a rescue plan they are gobbled up by tank mates. Soooooo, wifey concocted a plastic cup into a little sanctuary. Three to five days, we’ll see….if we have weee fish.
> 
> Eggs
> View attachment 339174


Now that IS cool!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Hello my friends.. I think I’m too far behind to catch up now but I hope you all (ya’ll for us folks down here) are doing well. Everything g is fine with my zoo.. we leave in the mornings in snow gear and pack our flip flops for after lunch… nothing out of the ordinary ?..


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Hello my friends.. I think I’m too far behind to catch up now but I hope you all (ya’ll for us folks down here) are doing well. Everything g is fine with my zoo.. we leave in the mornings in snow gear and pack our flip flops for after lunch… nothing out of the ordinary ?..



Hope all is ok.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hello my friends.. I think I’m too far behind to catch up now but I hope you all (ya’ll for us folks down here) are doing well. Everything g is fine with my zoo.. we leave in the mornings in snow gear and pack our flip flops for after lunch… nothing out of the ordinary ?..


Great to hear from you Heather.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Hope all is ok.


It really is!! Thank you 

so exciting about your fish eggs. i need to get some updated pictures of all my critters to share. I want to see Mrs Sully. Toretto and Pickles have really put on some pounds!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Great to hear from you Heather.


Well I have missed y’all! How are you and Rose and OPO?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hello my friends.. I think I’m too far behind to catch up now but I hope you all (ya’ll for us folks down here) are doing well. Everything g is fine with my zoo.. we leave in the mornings in snow gear and pack our flip flops for after lunch… nothing out of the ordinary ?..


Missin you everyday... hello to you also. I live around some crazy girls that wear flip flops in Ohio winters. My daughter in laws and their kids. Even Joe's new home health aide does. They were cute shoes but gee ma kneee it's winter! I wear my socks and a pair of slipper socks called Muk LUKS in the house at all times right now.?? and boots made for walking outside.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Missin you everyday... hello to you also. I live around some crazy girls that wear flip flops in Ohio winters. My daughter in laws and their kids. Even Joe's new home health aide does. They were cute shoes but gee ma kneee it's winter! I wear my socks and a pair of slipper socks called Muk LUKS in the house at all times right now.?? and boots made for walking outside.


Well I know it’s winter… & you know it’s winter…. But Texas does NOT know it’s winter. She must be very confused lately ?

it was 76F yesterday evening and will be 23F tonight… I think is mid 30’s out right now.. 

I love the MukLuks socks and boots. Furry soft goodness hugging your feet… ???


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all. Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hello my friends.. I think I’m too far behind to catch up now but I hope you all (ya’ll for us folks down here) are doing well. Everything g is fine with my zoo.. we leave in the mornings in snow gear and pack our flip flops for after lunch… nothing out of the ordinary ?..


Good to not see you Heather and to hear all are well.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Well I know it’s winter… & you know it’s winter…. But Texas does NOT know it’s winter. She must be very confused lately ?
> 
> it was 76F yesterday evening and will be 23F tonight… I think is mid 30’s out right now..
> 
> I love the MukLuks socks and boots. Furry soft goodness hugging your feet… ???


Mother Nature everywhere is confused  the effect on wildlife is very worrying .
Our temps are going to be above average next week, nice for us but too early!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Funny old day here, frosty but sunny and now there's a big black cloud appeared and it looks like it's about to pour down - or snow - but neither are in the forecast so maybe we'll have just a quick shower. Temps about 38F.
The garden is full of birds at my feeders and Lola is still in his hide but peeping around the side of his door watching what I'm up to. 
I have a few chores I need to do today so I'd best get busy but like Arnie 'I'll be back!'
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Funny old day here, frosty but sunny and now there's a big black cloud appeared and it looks like it's about to pour down - or snow - but neither are in the forecast so maybe we'll have just a quick shower. Temps about 38F.
> The garden is full of birds at my feeders and Lola is still in his hide but peeping around the side of his door watching what I'm up to.
> I have a few chores I need to do today so I'd best get busy but like Arnie 'I'll be back!'
> TTFN


Good morning Lyn,
Handsome Lola doesn’t know how lucky he is to be an indoor tort!
don’t work too hard.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Out my living-room window...
> View attachment 339166


I Bet that is a beautiful view in the spring, summer time. . .


----------



## Lyn W

I don't know if anyone has posted this anywhere else on the forum but my sister sent me this link








The amazing discovery of baby tortoises found on Galapagos Islands


For the first time in a century, there is hope for these majestic tortoises. This sighting of baby tortoises means the endangered tortoise species might have a chance to survive again in the wild.



pawpulous.com




Great news. The only trouble is I think it may predate the post from last Oct about the discovery of 15 slaughtered there.  I'll have to Google to find out more


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this anywhere else on the forum but my sister sent me this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amazing discovery of baby tortoises found on Galapagos Islands
> 
> 
> For the first time in a century, there is hope for these majestic tortoises. This sighting of baby tortoises means the endangered tortoise species might have a chance to survive again in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> pawpulous.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful discovery!


In the article they talk about the Rat's that came in the 17th & 18th century, I wonder how they eradicated them.
I'm asking because on the Farallon Islands 25 mi of the coast of SF Bay, they are planing on dropping 3000# of rat bait to get rid of the rat's & mice that are decimating the bird population (Petrels, Gulls, Cormorants, Murres and Tufted Puffins).
With the rats comes the burrowing owls, that prey upon the rat's & Mice, but when they begin to subside in the winter the burrowing owls prey upon the Ashy Storm Petrels. The bait they want to use is brodifacoum and is so ecologically damaging that Gov. Gavin Newsom last year signed a law banning its use on the mainland, and the potential for secondary kill is likely.
Any way . . I was wondering, I guess I need to do more research. . .
Thank you @Lyn W for the article


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> In the article they talk about the Rat's that came in the 17th & 18th century, I wonder how they eradicated them.
> I'm asking because on the Farallon Islands 25 mi of the coast of SF Bay, they are planing on dropping 3000# of rat bait to get rid of the rat's & mice that are decimating the bird population (Petrels, Gulls, Cormorants, Murres and Tufted Puffins).
> With the rats comes the burrowing owls, that prey upon the rat's & Mice, but when they begin to subside in the winter the burrowing owls prey upon the Ashy Storm Petrels. The bait they want to use is brodifacoum and is so ecologically damaging that Gov. Gavin Newsom last year signed a law banning its use on the mainland, and the potential for secondary kill is likely.
> Any way . . I was wondering, I guess I need to do more research. . .
> Thank you @Lyn W for the article


That sounds as if it will also decimate the bird population 
I hope they don't use poison.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> That sounds as if it will also decimate the bird population
> I hope they don't use poison.


Unfortunately that's the plan, so far. 
SO MANY folks spoke against it at the hearings, but it seems like the powers that be are determined to push ahead. 
In any case, there is till time, as they will not be spreading the bait till some time in 2023.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks for update Ed, I hope all is well with him.
> I don't think I ever had an email address for him but will check just in case.
> We haven't heard from John lately either but I think Linda @JoesMum was in touch with him a while back. Maybe if she sees she's been tagged she'll let you know.


Like Ed, he pops in and out of Facebook and when he posts videos I struggle with his accent too. It’s the broadest of Glaswegian. I suspect most Scots don’t understand it never mind English folk like me ?

John went through a very bad patch, Split up with Jade. Went to a very dark place.

As far as I can make out John is doing much better now. There have been some big changes in his life. He’s living with his Mum. I have no idea what’s happened to the degus and the tortoise, but he seems very fond of his Mum’s elderly black labrador.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

MenagerieGrl said:


> In the article they talk about the Rat's that came in the 17th & 18th century, I wonder how they eradicated them.
> I'm asking because on the Farallon Islands 25 mi of the coast of SF Bay, they are planing on dropping 3000# of rat bait to get rid of the rat's & mice that are decimating the bird population (Petrels, Gulls, Cormorants, Murres and Tufted Puffins).
> With the rats comes the burrowing owls, that prey upon the rat's & Mice, but when they begin to subside in the winter the burrowing owls prey upon the Ashy Storm Petrels. The bait they want to use is brodifacoum and is so ecologically damaging that Gov. Gavin Newsom last year signed a law banning its use on the mainland, and the potential for secondary kill is likely.
> Any way . . I was wondering, I guess I need to do more research. . .
> Thank you @Lyn W for the article


Hereʻs a link to what they did in Hawaii

Eradicate Rats - lehua Island


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hereʻs a link to what they did in Hawaii
> 
> Eradicate Rats - lehua Island


There is a bait you can use for rats that isn't poisonous but causes gas to build up in the gut (apparently they can't pass it) and the gut bursts. Not very pleasant for the rats but has less of an impact on birds etc..


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a very, cold grey day here and there was quite a frost - only 23F last night ? and doesn't feel much warmer now but is probably about 39F
I've been out to defrost the bird baths which had become bird ice rinks.
My frogs were protected by the frost shelter I put over the pond and amazingly they were still on the surface and active at 11 pm last night! They must be very thick skinned!!
The weatherman on tv said we were going to have above average temps next week but looking at the Met Office website, it still looks as if it's going to be pretty cold to me!
Better news for wildlife such as birds - we don't want them nesting too early in case the cold snap returns.
Sad news about Meatloaf dying yesterday. He certainly was a larger than life character. I saw him perform at least 3 times; he was a great singer and a fantastic entertainer. I was surprised he was 74, but he didn't look after himself so also amazed that he reached that age. RIP Meatloaf.

Anyway, I hope you're all having a good Friday .
See you later


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's a very, cold grey day here and there was quite a frost - only 23F last night ? and doesn't feel much warmer now but is probably about 39F
> I've been out to defrost the bird baths which had become bird ice rinks.
> My frogs were protected by the frost shelter I put over the pond and amazingly they were still on the surface and active at 11 pm last night! They must be very thick skinned!!
> The weatherman on tv said we were going to have above average temps next week but looking at the Met Office website, it still looks as if it's going to be pretty cold to me!
> Better news for wildlife such as birds - we don't want them nesting too early in case the cold snap returns.
> Sad news about Meatloaf dying yesterday. He certainly was a larger than life character. I saw him perform at least 3 times; he was a great singer and a fantastic entertainer. I was surprised he was 74, but he didn't look after himself so also amazed that he reached that age. RIP Meatloaf.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you're all having a good Friday .
> See you later


Hi Lyn, would you happen to know what that "bait" is called? or could you find out . . ? 
I'd appreciate it. .
And YES, Sad news about Meatloaf, your right to say he was larger than life. The life of a rock star I believe can take a toll on the body. . . God bless his soul...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy very cold Friday. Hanging at 20F here.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Lyn, would you happen to know what that "bait" is called? or could you find out . . ?
> I'd appreciate it. .
> And YES, Sad news about Meatloaf, your right to say he was larger than life. The life of a rock star I believe can take a toll on the body. . . God bless his soul...


I've had a quick look on Google and I can't find anything that claims to do that, but I've definitely seen it somewhere because I remember thinking it wasn't really any more humane than poison but safer for wildlife. 
I'll carry on looking.


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Lyn, would you happen to know what that "bait" is called? or could you find out . . ?
> I'd appreciate it. .
> And YES, Sad news about Meatloaf, your right to say he was larger than life. The life of a rock star I believe can take a toll on the body. . . God bless his soul...


So many stars, etc. have died recently. I was saddened by Betty White's death. I was rooting for her to make it to 100. I never cared much for her when she was younger, but I really liked the parts she played as she got older. . . Louie Anderson, Bob Saget, Ed Asner, Cecily Tyson, Ned Beatty. . . to name just a few.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> There is a bait you can use for rats that isn't poisonous but causes gas to build up in the gut (apparently they can't pass it) and the gut bursts. Not very pleasant for the rats but has less of an impact on birds etc..


Well from what I've just read all of that is a myth - rats can't burp but they do pass gas the other end! So the idea of eating something that will fill them with gas and make their stomach explode seems unlikely too. 
I must have just read it online and believed it - because if it's online it must be true .
Most of the baits I've seen use a poison  
So I'm sorry @MenagerieGrl but I don't think such a product actually exists. I wonder where I saw that though??


----------



## Maro2Bear

We just took a quick drive over to the local wildlife refuge that we normally walk about. The other day we spotted a few pine logs that were cut down and thought maybe we should go pick a few logs up for some wood turning.

We drove down the lane & found 20-25 wild turkeys skipping down the lane. So large & fast.

Look closely. We were lucky to catch a quick photo


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> There is a bait you can use for rats that isn't poisonous but causes gas to build up in the gut (apparently they can't pass it) and the gut bursts. Not very pleasant for the rats but has less of an impact on birds etc..


Oh my goodness! What a way to go! Donʻt you wish husbands - or partners, couldnʻt pass gas? ?????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's a very, cold grey day here and there was quite a frost - only 23F last night ? and doesn't feel much warmer now but is probably about 39F
> I've been out to defrost the bird baths which had become bird ice rinks.
> My frogs were protected by the frost shelter I put over the pond and amazingly they were still on the surface and active at 11 pm last night! They must be very thick skinned!!
> The weatherman on tv said we were going to have above average temps next week but looking at the Met Office website, it still looks as if it's going to be pretty cold to me!
> Better news for wildlife such as birds - we don't want them nesting too early in case the cold snap returns.
> Sad news about Meatloaf dying yesterday. He certainly was a larger than life character. I saw him perform at least 3 times; he was a great singer and a fantastic entertainer. I was surprised he was 74, but he didn't look after himself so also amazed that he reached that age. RIP Meatloaf.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you're all having a good Friday .
> See you later


Yes, RIP Meatloaf. Iʻm sure most people know the words to Paradise By The Dashboard Lights.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Well from what I've just read all of that is a myth - rats can't burp but they do pass gas the other end! So the idea of eating something that will fill them with gas and make their stomach explode seems unlikely too.
> I must have just read it online and believed it - because if it's online it must be true .
> Most of the baits I've seen use a poison
> So I'm sorry @MenagerieGrl but I don't think such a product actually exists. I wonder where I saw that though??


Hi @Lyn W, Thank you for taking the time to look into it for me, I appreciate it. I personally do not like taking a life (Hypocrite here, I eat meat). I have trapped Rat's using a Havahart trap, and released them out into the local field, to make their way there. But in the area of the Farallon's, I don't think that would be quite possible.
Once again, thank you for looking.  
BTW, I'm Marsha, and I assume your Lyn (W)


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes, RIP Meatloaf. Iʻm sure most people know the words to Paradise By The Dashboard Lights.


I love all the songs on the Bat Out of Hell album.
Jim Steinman - his partner in crime - died last year too.
Hopefully they'll soon be making the angels rock!


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi @Lyn W, Thank you for taking the time to look into it for me, I appreciate it. I personally do not like taking a life (Hypocrite here, I eat meat). I have trapped Rat's using a Havahart trap, and released them out into the local field, to make their way there. But in the area of the Farallon's, I don't think that would be quite possible.
> Once again, thank you for looking.
> BTW, I'm Marsha, and I assume your Lyn (W)


You're welcome - I've done the same with rats too when people have put poison down.
It's not recommended as they can die when put in a strange place, but I think at least they have a 50/50 chance and if they end up as a meal for a predator they've done some good. 

I was wondering what your name was so thanks Marsha, and yes I'm Lyn (pleased to meet you!!)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
We've had a very heavy frost here overnight, but a bright start to the day which looks set to continue. It would be a lovely day for a good hill or forest walk if my knees allowed, but I'll have to make do with a shorter trip.
No plans other than to keep warm and make sure his Lordship Lola has everything he needs.
Happy Saturday and see you later!


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> We've had a very heavy frost here overnight, but a bright start to the day which looks set to continue. It would be a lovely day for a good hill or forest walk if my knees allowed, but I'll have to make do with a shorter trip.
> No plans other than to keep warm and make sure his Lordship Lola has everything he needs.
> Happy Saturday and see you later!


Only 9F here this morning. I'm dreading having to walk up the hill to feed my critters. I might just have to camp out in my tortoise house while I watch the Bengals / Titans game today. lol


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Going to be unseasonably warm here today, they are talking mid to upper 60's. AND NO RAIN ?, maybe I can save my tears. October & December started off with a bang, but has petered out. Will use this time to get my spring/summer garden area prepped. May even get ole Seymour out for some sun?, exercise, foraging ? &....exploring the yard.
Hope everyone is able to stay warm, or cool as for @Snoopy’s mom 
Have a wonderful day y'all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tim Carlisle said:


> Only 9F here this morning. I'm dreading having to walk up the hill to feed my critters. I might just have to camp out in my tortoise house while I watch the Bengals / Titans game today. lol



Yeah, that’s pretty cold.  Hanging at 20 about now, low teens overnight. Luckily, bright sunshine. I wish there were a few 13:00 games, the afternoon & evening games seem a long way off.

Lots of birds & squirrels at the feeders.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tim Carlisle said:


> Only 9F here this morning. I'm dreading having to walk up the hill to feed my critters. I might just have to camp out in my tortoise house while I watch the Bengals / Titans game today. lol


I have spent many a day in my greenhouse with a chair and a book. I heat my house with a wood burning stove, and when wood starts to look scarce, I utilize the sun in the greenhouse.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> I have spent many a day in my greenhouse with a chair and a book. I heat my house with a wood burning stove, and when wood starts to look scarce, I utilize the sun in the greenhouse.


Fortunately this last year a neighbor down the street and around the corner had a tree co. take down a very large eucalyptus tree, I was able to squirrel away a fair amount of the rounds. 
It took a few weeks of splitting with a couple of wedges and a sledge hammer. . . warms you up twice . . .


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey guys, I just read a few articles on the new company that billionaire (Shark Tank member, basketball team owner….etc) Mark Cuban has established with the aim to provide lower cost generic drugs to the masses - bypassing all the big pharma & insurance providers. 

His goal - “At Mark Cuban Cost Plus Drug Company, we offer hundreds of common (and often life-saving) medications at the lowest possible prices. We cut out the pharmacy middlemen and pass all savings to you.”

Obviously I’m not endorsing, BUT for folks on fixed & limited income & are using prescribed expensive drugs - this might help.



https://costplusdrugs.com/


----------



## Yvonne G

@Jacqui - check it out to see if they list Jeff's medications


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. It's a grey, dry day here but there wasn't any frost this morning.
Lola looks as if he is trying to decide whether to leave his hide to get his food or whether he will wait to see if I'll give in and put it in his hide for him.
He'll have a long wait - I want him to stretch his legs and have some exercise.
I'm meeting up with some family at a local brewery with its own pub later (only for a quick hello as they are passing through, and we're all driving so it won't be a boozy afternoon ?‍?)
I hope everyone is having a peaceful Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Cathie G

My brother and I replaced our gas range today. Not Joe... another brother and I did all of the work. Joe gets a baked chicken dinner tonight to celebrate. We were supposed to get 1-2" of snow accumulation over today or so but we picked up the stove early and got er done and I'm so glad we did. It's going to be more like 2-4" or more before we're done just today. Let alone tomorrow ? and that was the euro and us forcast gone just a little off.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My brother and I replaced our gas range today. Not Joe... another brother and I did all of the work. Joe gets a baked chicken dinner tonight to celebrate. We were supposed to get 1-2" of snow accumulation over today or so but we picked up the stove early and got er done and I'm so glad we did. It's going to be more like 2-4" or more before we're done just today. Let alone tomorrow ? and that was the euro and us forcast gone just a little off.


You've had a busy day! 
We're not allowed to replace gas appliances ourselves here, it has to be done by a 'Gas Safe' engineer. Your meal sounds delicious!
I hope you're snow isn't too bad Cathie, we don't even have any rain forecast for the next week. January has been very dry.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> My brother and I replaced our gas range today. Not Joe... another brother and I did all of the work. Joe gets a baked chicken dinner tonight to celebrate. We were supposed to get 1-2" of snow accumulation over today or so but we picked up the stove early and got er done and I'm so glad we did. It's going to be more like 2-4" or more before we're done just today. Let alone tomorrow ? and that was the euro and us forcast gone just a little off.


oh, oH, OH, lucky you! a new stove, yay! 
That is always nice. I have a sealed gas Range that Is 25 years old, I have replaced the digital control once, as the Display for the oven temp gets so'oo faint it's hard to see.
But a nice Range just makes cooking . . . dare I say. . . fun!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> You've had a busy day!
> We're not allowed to replace gas appliances ourselves here, it has to be done by a 'Gas Safe' engineer. Your meal sounds delicious!
> I hope you're snow isn't too bad Cathie, we don't even have any rain forecast for the next week. January has been very dry.


Lyn, in one respect, I can relate. . .there have been several house explosions lately with no mention of any gas appliance repairs/replacements. . .just a apin as you might have to schedule another entity & possible fee to replace a range....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes, RIP Meatloaf. Iʻm sure most people know the words to Paradise By The Dashboard Lights.


I dooo!!!!
I dooo!!!!
We won a talent contest 5,000 years ago for being meatloaf and his girl “friend” on stage with a band and I had to sing the girls part!!! I thought I was “The Cheese”…..
Looking back now, I was probably just 
“The smell”….??

RIP Meatloaf!!! You were a fav in our house!! ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I dooo!!!!
> I dooo!!!!
> We won a talent contest 5,000 years ago for being meatloaf and his girl “friend” on stage with a band and I had to sing the girls part!!! I thought I was “The Cheese”…..
> Looking back now, I was probably just
> “The smell”….??
> 
> RIP Meatloaf!!! You were a fav in our house!! ?


I second that emotion!?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Greeting's Chef. . .Ur up late. . .or not?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

I'm finishishing up watching a DVR delay of the Bill's, KC game


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> oh, oH, OH, lucky you! a new stove, yay!
> That is always nice. I have a sealed gas Range that Is 25 years old, I have replaced the digital control once, as the Display for the oven temp gets so'oo faint it's hard to see.
> But a nice Range just makes cooking . . . dare I say. . . fun!


Wow! Cooking can be FUN!? ?
That's never been my experience!! 
Stressful is the adjective I would use.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
It's another grey day. 
My sister and her hubby may be having an earlier trip to Las Vegas than originally planned to meet their first grandchild, and going in Feb now rather April. Their new pup will be staying with me so I have to make sure my garden is Tilly proof. She likes to pick up and chew everything and anything in the garden so I'm going to make a start on gathering any potentially harmful things dropped by the plants. 
I'll be wrapping up warm though!
Have a good Monday!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> oh, oH, OH, lucky you! a new stove, yay!
> That is always nice. I have a sealed gas Range that Is 25 years old, I have replaced the digital control once, as the Display for the oven temp gets so'oo faint it's hard to see.
> But a nice Range just makes cooking . . . dare I say. . . fun!


We'll see about that that it's nice. So far it's way different than the stoves I've dealt with in the past. The one I got rid of was gas with digital and electric igniters. This one doesn't have the digital. I wanted just a simple gas stove to cook with. They don't make them anymore. So this one has electric igniters.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> You've had a busy day!
> We're not allowed to replace gas appliances ourselves here, it has to be done by a 'Gas Safe' engineer. Your meal sounds delicious!
> I hope you're snow isn't too bad Cathie, we don't even have any rain forecast for the next week. January has been very dry.


We can replace a stove but probably not a delivery person unless they're licensed. But really my brother is licensed and also my son so I was safe. Otherwise, I would have to hire someone for GP. More snow today and so my sister in law with 4 wheel drive is taking me to my doctor appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> It's another grey day.
> My sister and her hubby may be having an earlier trip to Las Vegas than originally planned to meet their first grandchild, and going in Feb now rather April. Their new pup will be staying with me so I have to make sure my garden is Tilly proof. She likes to pick up and chew everything and anything in the garden so I'm going to make a start on gathering any potentially harmful things dropped by the plants.
> I'll be wrapping up warm though!
> Have a good Monday!


That's funny!!! By the time they get back.... will Tilly want to go home? You all are going to be vying for Tilly's affection before it's over ??


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's funny!!! By the time they get back.... will Tilly want to go home? You all are going to be vying for Tilly's affection before it's over ??


That happened the first time Fudge came to stay with me when she was a pup.
I took her home and, much to my sister's disappointment, Fudge ignored her and wanted to come with me when I left. 
My sister rang me the next day to say that she thought Fudge was pining for me.
She soon settled back into her home though - as long as she was fed and loved she was at home anywhere.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon and Happy Tuesday.
The cloudy and cold weather continues. We could do with some rain now but I don't think we'll have any until a few showers arrive on the weekend. 
I'm popping to the library this afternoon so see you later.
I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, been feeling a bit under the weather for the last few weeks. ?
Not sure what's going on hope it will pass. Haven't been to the doctors because I really don't want to hear bad news if there is any. Hopefully this will just pass.
Anyways Rose is cleaning Opo's night box because he went the bathroom in it.
I said to her I am sorry because I cant clean it. I said to her do you want me to give Opo to one of the members on TFO?
Her response was the member would also have to take me also!??
Any takers? I prefer a warm climate and my favorite food is pizza. If push comes to shove, I will eat mazuri but it has to be 5m21. I don't like the LS mazuri. ????
I require a 4' x 8' enclosure.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been feeling a bit under the weather for the last few weeks. ?
> Not sure what's going on hope it will pass. Haven't been to the doctors because I really don't want to hear bad news if there is any. Hopefully this will just pass.
> Anyways Rose is cleaning Opo's night box because he went the bathroom in it.
> I said to her I am sorry because I cant clean it. I said to her do you want me to give Opo to one of the members on TFO?
> Her response was the member would also have to take me also!??
> Any takers? I prefer a warm climate and my favorite food is pizza. If push comes to shove, I will eat mazuri but it has to be 5m21. I don't like the LS mazuri. ????
> I require a 4' x 8' enclosure.


Sounds like Rose is giving you an ultimatum. ??Oh well that tends to happen when it comes to tortoises for some crazy reason ?? hope you get to feeling better soon.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sounds like Rose is giving you an ultimatum. ??Oh well that tends to happen when it comes to tortoises for some crazy reason ?? hope you get to feeling better soon.?


I need to start hanging around TFO again. I generally get good vibes here. Especially in the CDR.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been feeling a bit under the weather for the last few weeks. ?
> Not sure what's going on hope it will pass. Haven't been to the doctors because I really don't want to hear bad news if there is any. Hopefully this will just pass.
> Anyways Rose is cleaning Opo's night box because he went the bathroom in it.
> I said to her I am sorry because I cant clean it. I said to her do you want me to give Opo to one of the members on TFO?
> Her response was the member would also have to take me also!??
> Any takers? I prefer a warm climate and my favorite food is pizza. If push comes to shove, I will eat mazuri but it has to be 5m21. I don't like the LS mazuri. ????
> I require a 4' x 8' enclosure.


Welcome back Ray!
So sorry you haven't been feeling well, I was wondering how you are this morning because you mentioned you weren't feeling too good on another thread and we haven't seen you here in the CDR. Maybe a visit to the docs would be for the best because there may be meds he can give you, but I understand why you are reluctant.
Seems Rose happily accepts that you and Opo belong together, and she obviously realises how much he means to you. What a great sense of humour she has too .
No good me offering you a home it's pretty cold here!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, been feeling a bit under the weather for the last few weeks. ?
> Not sure what's going on hope it will pass. Haven't been to the doctors because I really don't want to hear bad news if there is any. Hopefully this will just pass.
> Anyways Rose is cleaning Opo's night box because he went the bathroom in it.
> I said to her I am sorry because I cant clean it. I said to her do you want me to give Opo to one of the members on TFO?
> Her response was the member would also have to take me also!??
> Any takers? I prefer a warm climate and my favorite food is pizza. If push comes to shove, I will eat mazuri but it has to be 5m21. I don't like the LS mazuri. ????
> I require a 4' x 8' enclosure.



Sorry to hear that you’re not up to snuff there Ray. Fingers crossed it's nothing much. ???

Tell Rose there’s really no need to scoop the poop much…. the cypress mulch in our Sullys night box seems to be the ticket.


----------



## Yvonne G

Keeping tortoise houses clean is a human mental quality. Tortoises don't care it they sleep in inches deep manure. . . in fact, it is my guess that they actually prefer it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Keeping tortoise houses clean is a human mental quality. Tortoises don't care it they sleep in inches deep manure. . . in fact, it is my guess that they actually prefer it.



Yep…..I rarely rarely scoop even now during Winter when our Sully is in her indoor habitat & nightbox/enclosure. Occasionally I’ll pick some old dry “turds” up & toss in our plants.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I need to start hanging around TFO again. I generally get good vibes here. Especially in the CDR.?


Me too ? even when we are discussing whatever... we are discussing something ?at least... I passed my memory test with my doctor today.? one of my questions was how many animals can you think of in so many seconds. Thank God I was discussing animals I've taken care of with my sister in law as we left for my doctor visit ? well... she asked ?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep…..I rarely rarely scoop even now during Winter when our Sully is in her indoor habitat & nightbox/enclosure. Occasionally I’ll pick some old dry “turds” up & toss in our plants.


When Lola poops in his hide I have to clean that because he's indoors.??


----------



## Lyn W

Last week I sent an email to my new electricity supplier; they replied today to say that they couldn't answer my question because the email address I used was different to their records. I don't recall ever giving my old supplier a different address so I replied to tell them this, and as I clicked on 'send' I was mortified to see that instead of signing off with 'Regards' I had made a typo and signed off with 'Retards' !!  It was too late to stop it.
I hate that word, (and the sort of people who tend to use it). I can only hope that if they notice they don't take offence and realise it was a mistake. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Last week I sent an email to my new electricity supplier; they replied today to say that they couldn't answer my question because the email address I used was different to their records. I don't recall ever giving my old supplier a different address so I replied to tell them this, and as I clicked on 'send' I was mortified to see that instead of signing off with 'Regards' I had made a typo and signed off with 'Retards' !!  It was too late to stop it.
> I hate that word, (and the sort of people who tend to use it). I can only hope that if they notice they don't take offence and realise it was a mistake. ?


Spell check strikes again... the little smart allecs ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Spell check strikes again... the little smart allecs ?


I think it was my fault as the G and T are quite close on the keyboard. Could get myself into trouble - I hope they don't cut off my electricity supply!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back Ray!
> So sorry you haven't been feeling well, I was wondering how you are this morning because you mentioned you weren't feeling too good on another thread and we haven't seen you here in the CDR. Maybe a visit to the docs would be for the best because there may be meds he can give you, but I understand why you are reluctant.
> Seems Rose happily accepts that you and Opo belong together, and she obviously realises how much he means to you. What a great sense of humour she has too .
> No good me offering you a home it's pretty cold here!


Thanks Lyn, I am grateful that Rose loves Opo as much as I do.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Sorry to hear that you’re not up to snuff there Ray. Fingers crossed it's nothing much. ???
> 
> Tell Rose there’s really no need to scoop the poop much…. the cypress mulch in our Sullys night box seems to be the ticket.


Thanks Mark, I try to explain to Rose that it isn't necessary to pull everything out and clean. At least with the new night box. I am putting in 2 large trays, so if she insists on cleaning her way. It will be a little easier. I even showed her a post from Tom explaining what to do. But she insists on pulling out the Kane mat and cleaning it spotless. All the time Opo trying to walk between her legs wanting to help.? I need to buckle down and finish the night box. My brother is a cabinet maker by trade. But I am finding out I really can't depend on him. I have all the tools and skills. Now if I can get the body and mind on the same tract.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Me too ? even when we are discussing whatever... we are discussing something ?at least... I passed my memory test with my doctor today.? one of my questions was how many animals can you think of in so many seconds. Thank God I was discussing animals I've taken care of with my sister in law as we left for my doctor visit ? well... she asked ?


I have a appointment with my pulamary doctor next week. Going for a c- scan of the right lung on fri. Then having the breathing tests at the doctor's. I am having problems keeping my oxygen saturation at the right levels. I believe that's what is making me feel like I do. I feel run down and no energy. 
I am so thankful Rose is so helpful and compassionate with me.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a appointment with my pulamary doctor next week. Going for a c- scan of the right lung on fri. Then having the breathing tests at the doctor's. I am having problems keeping my oxygen saturation at the right levels. I believe that's what is making me feel like I do. I feel run down and no energy.
> I am so thankful Rose is so helpful and compassionate with me.


Any chance they'll let you have oxygen at home Ray? 
I know it's different, but My Dad used to suffer with emphysema and he always had a tank in the corner when it was pretty bad, which helped him a lot.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> Greeting's Chef. . .Ur up late. . .or not?


Hello my sweet! I am sorry for not responding..? I must have fallen asleep right after my post? ?????
I am old ya know….?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Any chance they'll let you have oxygen at home Ray?
> I know it's different, but My Dad used to suffer with emphysema and he always had a tank in the corner when it was pretty bad, which helped him a lot.


I do Lyn, I have bottles for emergency if we lose power. Also a concentrator that makes oxygen. I also have a portable concentrator that is rechargeable. So I can travel. I am on 3 liters 24/7 now. Dr just raised from 2 to 3 litres. I was taken off the Trelegy inhaler about 6 months ago because my last breathing test was much better than the previous test. I was also put on a different heart medication and then I started having the oxygen saturation problem. I am sure the doctor will figure it out. I just hope the scarring in my right lung hasn't gotten larger. The last time I went to the hospital for this. I had a horrible panic attack and couldn't breath. Thought I might be having a heart attack. Thank God it wasn't but my oxygen saturation was in the 60's. I ended up in the hospital for a week and they also found a blood clot. So I am trying to stay away from hospitals.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> I do Lyn, I have bottles for emergency if we lose power. Also a concentrator that makes oxygen. I also have a portable concentrator that is rechargeable. So I can travel. I am on 3 liters 24/7 now. Dr just raised from 2 to 3 litres. I was taken off the Trelegy inhaler about 6 months ago because my last breathing test was much better than the previous test. I was also put on a different heart medication and then I started having the oxygen saturation problem. I am sure the doctor will figure it out. I just hope the scarring in my right lung hasn't gotten larger. The last time I went to the hospital for this. I had a horrible panic attack and couldn't breath. Thought I might be having a heart attack. Thank God it wasn't but my oxygen saturation was in the 60's. I ended up in the hospital for a week and they also found a blood clot. So I am trying to stay away from hospitals.


Better to get checked out & see what's going on, then to worry. I have a splint on my 3rd finger from "overuse". You can't believe the laughter you hear out in the hallway, as the dr. asks his nurse to look for a new splint when I went for a checkup today. While I do frequently flip the bird at the tv set daily, i'm hoping the 3rd finger on the other hand doesn't give out or I'll be getting really strange looks at the grocery stores. 

So i'm sending you good vibes for your dr. visit. We're almost thru the winter. Sun & fun is coming.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I do Lyn, I have bottles for emergency if we lose power. Also a concentrator that makes oxygen. I also have a portable concentrator that is rechargeable. So I can travel. I am on 3 liters 24/7 now. Dr just raised from 2 to 3 litres. I was taken off the Trelegy inhaler about 6 months ago because my last breathing test was much better than the previous test. I was also put on a different heart medication and then I started having the oxygen saturation problem. I am sure the doctor will figure it out. I just hope the scarring in my right lung hasn't gotten larger. The last time I went to the hospital for this. I had a horrible panic attack and couldn't breath. Thought I might be having a heart attack. Thank God it wasn't but my oxygen saturation was in the 60's. I ended up in the hospital for a week and they also found a blood clot. So I am trying to stay away from hospitals.


Sounds like it's a balancing act to get the meds right, Ray but good they are keeping an eye on you. 
I can see why hospitals give you panic attacks, I don't like them or local GPs either. I can feel my BP rising as soon as I arrive, and I also find that I can't explain myself very well - I'm a gibbering wreck no matter how much I've practised what I want to say and that's just for minor things!! I think they call it white coat syndrome. So I can understand how everything you have to deal with and your worries can amplify that to a full blown panic attack, I really hope your next visit is less of an ordeal for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, same weather we've had for last week or more here.

I've been trying to rescue the snake /M -in -L's tongue plant my niece gave me.
I've only had it about 10 days and I've managed to half kill it with over watering!

It didn't come with instructions and because the soil was bone dry I've been giving it a drink every few days, but turns out it prefers drought conditions!! 
I've managed to dry out the soil but think I need to repot it completely. 
So I'm off to get some potting soil for cacti and succulents. 

Lola didn't surface at all yesterday, but he did eat when I put the food in his hide. 
I want to give him a good soak today so hopefully he will come out for a little wander then I can grab him.

Anyway hope you have a good Wednesday, TTFN


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> When Lola poops in his hide I have to clean that because he's indoors.??


Yes, my Seymour's poop ? Can be quite aromatic ?‍?, and the dog's ?don't want anything to do with it....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, same weather we've had for last week or more here.
> 
> I've been trying to rescue the snake /M -in -L's tongue plant my niece gave me.
> I've only had it about 10 days and I've managed to half kill it with over watering!
> 
> It didn't come with instructions and because the soil was bone dry I've been giving it a drink every few days, but turns out it prefers drought conditions!!
> I've managed to dry out the soil but think I need to repot it completely.
> So I'm off to get some potting soil for cacti and succulents.
> 
> Lola didn't surface at all yesterday, but he did eat when I put the food in his hide.
> I want to give him a good soak today so hopefully he will come out for a little wander then I can grab him.
> 
> Anyway hope you have a good Wednesday, TTFN


My Seymour was out late last night wandering, gave him some greens that he just walked right by, then back to his hide, , , , what the H?. . .


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Good afternoon, Lyn, how's the day progressing?


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> My Seymour was out late last night wandering, gave him some greens that he just walked right by, then back to his hide, , , , what the H?. . .


Lola occasionally has late nights like that when I can't get him into his hide.
Most of the time I have to block off his door to keep him out of it. ?‍


----------



## MenagerieGrl

7am Here, and the day is just getting started...Geese & ducks ?are out doing their thing after having breakfast, can hear the chickens ?getting going and those dang roosters ?. . .Crowing...


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good afternoon, Lyn, how's the day progressing?


Hi Marsha, 
The day is going for too quickly - it's almost 3 pm here already, and will be dark in a couple of hours. Time flies when you're busy!!
What about your day?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lot's of little stuff to do today, My Ford Ranger had a check engine light the other day, Code reader said it was an emissions purge valve, did some investigating found the carbon canister for emissions had a huge hole in the back, so, repaired it, reset the check engine light, and came back on two days later. I ordered a new canister, purge valve and thermister valve, put that in yesterday afternoon. Have a smog check coming up for my registration that is due in March. 
I had a good friend that passed away 5 yrs ago, she lived w/her brother for years, he passed away earlier. His kids, asked for help clearing out her house, so I acquired many things, still new in the box. I've been gathering them, to have a yard sale (Not looking forward to that) to find new homes for these things....


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I have a appointment with my pulamary doctor next week. Going for a c- scan of the right lung on fri. Then having the breathing tests at the doctor's. I am having problems keeping my oxygen saturation at the right levels. I believe that's what is making me feel like I do. I feel run down and no energy.
> I am so thankful Rose is so helpful and compassionate with me.


You are probably right about your oxygen level. I felt the same way even with my daily inhaler similar to the one you take. (I remembered something ?) I take Anoro Ellipta and you take Trelligy. That's the better one but it has fluticasone which I can't take. I've been feeling a lot better since the doctor got me a nebulizer with Albuterol. I only have to use it once a day but I could use it every 4-6 hours if I need to. I didn't feel out of breath and really didn't think my total lack of energy was due to that but it was. I really needed that nebulizer years ago.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello my sweet! I am sorry for not responding..? I must have fallen asleep right after my post? ?????
> I am old ya know….?


At least you're not doing 12 hour shifts like me. I feel like I'm sleeping my life away.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like it's a balancing act to get the meds right, Ray but good they are keeping an eye on you.
> I can see why hospitals give you panic attacks, I don't like them or local GPs either. I can feel my BP rising as soon as I arrive, and I also find that I can't explain myself very well - I'm a gibbering wreck no matter how much I've practised what I want to say and that's just for minor things!! I think they call it white coat syndrome. So I can understand how everything you have to deal with and your worries can amplify that to a full blown panic attack, I really hope your next visit is less of an ordeal for you.


I'm notorious for white coat syndrome. My blood pressure goes so high they want me to get admitted to the hospital ? which makes it even worse.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> You are probably right about your oxygen level. I felt the same way even with my daily inhaler similar to the one you take. (I remembered something ?) I take Anoro Ellipta and you take Trelligy. That's the better one but it has fluticasone which I can't take. I've been feeling a lot better since the doctor got me a nebulizer with Albuterol. I only have to use it once a day but I could use it every 4-6 hours if I need to. I didn't feel out of breath and really didn't think my total lack of energy was due to that but it was. I really needed that nebulizer years ago.


Sorry I just saw that you're off the Trelligy. But I was put on the nebulizer because COVID 19 caused nodules in my lungs to grow larger. It has helped with that and a lot more.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, my Seymour's poop ? Can be quite aromatic ?‍?, and the dog's ?don't want anything to do with it....


That's interesting that the dogs don't like Tortoise poo since a cat's litter box is tasty snacks for most of them. I mean both smell to high heaven ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting that the dogs don't like Tortoise poo since a cat's litter box is tasty snacks for most of them. I mean both smell to high heaven ?


Yep, kitty ? snawsages . . they ?are even getting into the goose Poop. . .like they don't get fed. . . SMH


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all, have a good and relaxing day! (Hopefuly as relaxing as Zvezda found her soak)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
I hope everyone has a good Thursday - this week has flown by again. 
No change in the weather yet.
I'm meeting some friends for lunch and a quick catch up today so I'd better get organised.
See you later


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You are probably right about your oxygen level. I felt the same way even with my daily inhaler similar to the one you take. (I remembered something ?) I take Anoro Ellipta and you take Trelligy. That's the better one but it has fluticasone which I can't take. I've been feeling a lot better since the doctor got me a nebulizer with Albuterol. I only have to use it once a day but I could use it every 4-6 hours if I need to. I didn't feel out of breath and really didn't think my total lack of energy was due to that but it was. I really needed that nebulizer years ago.


You reminded that we have a nebulizer and Albuterol. Rose needs to use it occasionally. I will ask the doctor if it would be beneficial for me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486402077542789122
All about rescuing galops!


----------



## Yvonne G

I went to the skin doctor at 7:45 This morning to have a basal cell skin cancer removed off my nose.
Didn't get hone until after 1p. The spot was so small I didn't even know it was there. She used the Moh procedure where the doctor cuts out what she thinks is all the cancer and sends it to the lab while I wait to hear the results. The lab examines the specimen to see if it is surrounded by clean healthy cells, which mine wasn't, then gives the result to the doctor, who then goes back and cuts off some more. She had to go back in two more times before the lab gave the ok. I haven't had a chance to see my nose yet because I have to leave the bandage on for 48 hours, but from what I understand, she cut some sort of flap in my nose skin to stretch over the hole. And all this for a spot so small before surgery I didn't even know it was there. The numbing agent has started to wear off, an my face hurts!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the skin doctor at 7:45 This morning to have a basal cell skin cancer removed off my nose.
> Didn't get hone until after 1p. The spot was so small I didn't even know it was there. She used the Moh procedure where the doctor cuts out what she thinks is all the cancer and sends it to the lab while I wait to hear the results. The lab examines the specimen to see if it is surrounded by clean healthy cells, which mine wasn't, then gives the result to the doctor, who then goes back and cuts off some more. She had to go back in two more times before the lab gave the ok. I haven't had a chance to see my nose yet because I have to leave the bandage on for 48 hours, but from what I understand, she cut some sort of flap in my nose skin to stretch over the hole. And all this for a spot so small before surgery I didn't even know it was there. The numbing agent has started to wear off, an my face hurts!


I sympathise Yvonne.
I ignored a little brown patch by the side of my nose for 3 years, before I followed my sisters advice to get it checked out. Good job she nagged me because that was a melanoma. 

I hope the painkillers help and that it heals quickly for you without any complications.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the skin doctor at 7:45 This morning to have a basal cell skin cancer removed off my nose.
> Didn't get hone until after 1p. The spot was so small I didn't even know it was there. She used the Moh procedure where the doctor cuts out what she thinks is all the cancer and sends it to the lab while I wait to hear the results. The lab examines the specimen to see if it is surrounded by clean healthy cells, which mine wasn't, then gives the result to the doctor, who then goes back and cuts off some more. She had to go back in two more times before the lab gave the ok. I haven't had a chance to see my nose yet because I have to leave the bandage on for 48 hours, but from what I understand, she cut some sort of flap in my nose skin to stretch over the hole. And all this for a spot so small before surgery I didn't even know it was there. The numbing agent has started to wear off, an my face hurts!


Aw'ww Yvonne, I hope it heals gently so it is not noticeable. and that the cancer does not pop up some where else. ?
??


----------



## Yvonne G

The basal cell variety isn't a big worry and I've had several removed at one time or another, but this one on my nose hurts like hell!!!


----------



## Big Ron

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the skin doctor at 7:45 This morning to have a basal cell skin cancer removed off my nose.
> Didn't get hone until after 1p. The spot was so small I didn't even know it was there. She used the Moh procedure where the doctor cuts out what she thinks is all the cancer and sends it to the lab while I wait to hear the results. The lab examines the specimen to see if it is surrounded by clean healthy cells, which mine wasn't, then gives the result to the doctor, who then goes back and cuts off some more. She had to go back in two more times before the lab gave the ok. I haven't had a chance to see my nose yet because I have to leave the bandage on for 48 hours, but from what I understand, she cut some sort of flap in my nose skin to stretch over the hole. And all this for a spot so small before surgery I didn't even know it was there. The numbing agent has started to wear off, an my face hurts!


I hope you are not to uncomfortable and glad they got it all even though they put you through that much??


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the skin doctor at 7:45 This morning to have a basal cell skin cancer removed off my nose.
> Didn't get hone until after 1p. The spot was so small I didn't even know it was there. She used the Moh procedure where the doctor cuts out what she thinks is all the cancer and sends it to the lab while I wait to hear the results. The lab examines the specimen to see if it is surrounded by clean healthy cells, which mine wasn't, then gives the result to the doctor, who then goes back and cuts off some more. She had to go back in two more times before the lab gave the ok. I haven't had a chance to see my nose yet because I have to leave the bandage on for 48 hours, but from what I understand, she cut some sort of flap in my nose skin to stretch over the hole. And all this for a spot so small before surgery I didn't even know it was there. The numbing agent has started to wear off, an my face hurts!


I hope you don't experience much pain. 
So will you need more surgery?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Friday!
Nothing to report here - same old weather and I'm just busy with mundane chores. 
Sounds like Lola is out and crashing about so I'd better go and see what he's up to.
See you later.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, getting colder weather here. Hopefully this is the last cold front. In a few days it will be 50° during the day and 30° at night. ?
I think I will bring Opo inside.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, getting colder weather here. Hopefully this is the last cold front. In a few days it will be 50° during the day and 30° at night. ?
> I think I will bring Opo inside.


Ya, supposed to get a lil chilly down there, soon. Time to dust off the heaters....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the skin doctor at 7:45 This morning to have a basal cell skin cancer removed off my nose.
> Didn't get hone until after 1p. The spot was so small I didn't even know it was there. She used the Moh procedure where the doctor cuts out what she thinks is all the cancer and sends it to the lab while I wait to hear the results. The lab examines the specimen to see if it is surrounded by clean healthy cells, which mine wasn't, then gives the result to the doctor, who then goes back and cuts off some more. She had to go back in two more times before the lab gave the ok. I haven't had a chance to see my nose yet because I have to leave the bandage on for 48 hours, but from what I understand, she cut some sort of flap in my nose skin to stretch over the hole. And all this for a spot so small before surgery I didn't even know it was there. The numbing agent has started to wear off, an my face hurts!


They took a skin graft about 4"×8" from the front of my left thigh. To graft on my right arm. When my leg tans in the summer. That area on my thigh doesn't tan.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, supposed to get a lil chilly down there, soon. Time to dust off the heaters....


I run the heater every morning to take the chill off the house. Opo stuck his head out this morning and went back inside.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Has been Nice here for the last 3 weeks, Unfortunately, NO RAIN, and no rain projected for next 7 to 10 days. Our burst of rain in October and December will NOT be enought to tide us over. February & March are typically the wet month's but . . . I'm not holding my breath. Several years back I put in a grey water tank, but I use so little water in the house it has minimal impact . Only thing that goes out the front of the house, is the toilet. . .


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here is a interesting read. 








Jonathan, the world’s oldest tortoise at 190 years old, ‘still has good libido’


“He is now mostly blind due to cataracts and has lost his sense of smell, nevertheless he knows his territory so well,” his caretakers said.




nypost.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

Almost 40F here now @13:00, but snowing 

A bit of a coastal storm heading our way from now through the morning hours. East & North of here prediction is for close to a ton of snow. @Chefdenoel10 better hit the liquor store early then batten down your hatches for a long weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> They took a skin graft about 4"×8" from the front of my left thigh. To graft on my right arm. When my leg tans in the summer. That area on my thigh doesn't tan.?


I was looking at my face in the mirror this a.m. and I've got the biggest circles ever under my eyes!! Plus it looks like they've given me a pig nose. Hopefully it's just the bandage pulling my nose up, and not the skin sewed up too tight. At this rate I may drown if i stand outside in the rain.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Here is a interesting read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan, the world’s oldest tortoise at 190 years old, ‘still has good libido’
> 
> 
> “He is now mostly blind due to cataracts and has lost his sense of smell, nevertheless he knows his territory so well,” his caretakers said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Oh man! Jonathan isn't a mammal. What's wrong with those people?!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost 40F here now @13:00, but snowing
> 
> A bit of a coastal storm heading our way from now through the morning hours. East & North of here prediction is for close to a ton of snow. @Chefdenoel10 better hit the liquor store early then batten down your hatches for a long weekend.


I hope it's not too bad for you.
Scotland and the North of England have a weather warning in place because of Storm Malik arriving from Denmark this weekend . We should only get some stronger wind gusts on out side of the UK. I hope they don't have too much damage.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> They took a skin graft about 4"×8" from the front of my left thigh. To graft on my right arm. When my leg tans in the summer. That area on my thigh doesn't tan.?


The graft on my face is a lot lighter than the rest of it. 
If go out I wear make up to blend it in, the trouble is I have to use light make up and I look like death warmed up! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The graft on my face is a lot lighter than the rest of it.
> If go out I wear make up to blend it in, the trouble is I have to use light make up and I look like death warmed up! ?


In the US we call it looking like death warmed over ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I went to the skin doctor at 7:45 This morning to have a basal cell skin cancer removed off my nose.
> Didn't get hone until after 1p. The spot was so small I didn't even know it was there. She used the Moh procedure where the doctor cuts out what she thinks is all the cancer and sends it to the lab while I wait to hear the results. The lab examines the specimen to see if it is surrounded by clean healthy cells, which mine wasn't, then gives the result to the doctor, who then goes back and cuts off some more. She had to go back in two more times before the lab gave the ok. I haven't had a chance to see my nose yet because I have to leave the bandage on for 48 hours, but from what I understand, she cut some sort of flap in my nose skin to stretch over the hole. And all this for a spot so small before surgery I didn't even know it was there. The numbing agent has started to wear off, an my face hurts!


Oh Yavonne I hate to see you going through so much. Lots of hugs, prayers, and love from me.??


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Oh Yavonne I hate to see you going through so much. Lots of hugs, prayers, and love from me.??


Thank you. I'm actually very upset about the pig nose. I just hope after the swelling goes down the pig look goes away too. If not, you can be sure the doctor will be hearing from me.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I'm actually very upset about the pig nose. I just hope after the swelling goes down the pig look goes away too. If not, you can be sure the doctor will be hearing from me.


Hopefully it will, when it all settles down.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking at my face in the mirror this a.m. and I've got the biggest circles ever under my eyes!! Plus it looks like they've given me a pig nose. Hopefully it's just the bandage pulling my nose up, and not the skin sewed up too tight. At this rate I may drown if i stand outside in the rain.


Oh, you look Mav'vvvalous darling., simply Mav'vvvalous. . ?
?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking at my face in the mirror this a.m. and I've got the biggest circles ever under my eyes!! Plus it looks like they've given me a pig nose. Hopefully it's just the bandage pulling my nose up, and not the skin sewed up too tight. At this rate I may drown if i stand outside in the rain.


Good thing they used skin from your nose and not your backside. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, have the heat on this morning. Got down to 32° last night 50° for the high today. Dont think I will see Opo today.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you. I'm actually very upset about the pig nose. I just hope after the swelling goes down the pig look goes away too. If not, you can be sure the doctor will be hearing from me.


This is from May 2017. I did bi-annual derm checks for 3 years now I am on annual. This one was right under my eye and They did the MOH's technique. The plastic surgeon did a fantastic job-although he had peeled the triangle of skin up and reset it to cover what they took off.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, have the heat on this morning. Got down to 32° last night 50° for the high today. Dont think I will see Opo today.


It's really awful when Florida gets that cold. It's a really cold bone chilling cold ? hopefully we'll get some warmer weather soon.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost 40F here now @13:00, but snowing
> 
> A bit of a coastal storm heading our way from now through the morning hours. East & North of here prediction is for close to a ton of snow. @Chefdenoel10 better hit the liquor store early then batten down your hatches for a long weekend.


First thing I did when I left work on Friday was to stop at the liquor store. I don’t drink any more…?
Then again… I don’t drink any less either! ??

We only got somewhere between 5-8”
Those poor people in Long Island got a whopping 2 FEET!!! ???
Thanks for the heads up Maro2bear!!!
I am sorry for not answering sooner but I am not getting an email when someone posts a chat on “cold dark room”? 
I am “watching” this thread so I don’t understand it???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I was looking at my face in the mirror this a.m. and I've got the biggest circles ever under my eyes!! Plus it looks like they've given me a pig nose. Hopefully it's just the bandage pulling my nose up, and not the skin sewed up too tight. At this rate I may drown if i stand outside in the rain.



??????….
Yvonne you just made me remember the 
Twilight Zone episode of the beautiful woman who was looked at as “ugly” because she did not look like the pig people/doctors. When she finally got surgery she ended up looking like them!!
???????
I am SURE this is NOT the case for you.!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??????….
> Yvonne you just made me remember the
> Twilight Zone episode of the beautiful woman who was looked at as “ugly” because she did not look like the pig people/doctors. When she finally got surgery she ended up looking like them!!
> ???????
> I am SURE this is NOT the case for you.!


Yes, I remember that one, it was socially exposing....Twilight Zone was ahead of it's time.. .


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> The graft on my face is a lot lighter than the rest of it.
> If go out I wear make up to blend it in, the trouble is I have to use light make up and I look like death warmed up! ?


It’s funny you should say that..
My mom always tells me when my hair is 
“Having a bad day” that I look like 
I’ve been drawn through a hedge backwards! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Good thing they used skin from your nose and not your backside. ?


God forbid!!!
Then she would smell her butt??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is from May 2017. I did bi-annual derm checks for 3 years now I am on annual. This one was right under my eye and They did the MOH's technique. The plastic surgeon did a fantastic job-although he had peeled the triangle of skin up and reset it to cover what they took off.


OOOOOUUUUUCCCHHHHHH!!!!!!??


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> It’s funny you should say that..
> My mom always tells me when my hair is
> “Having a bad day” that I look like
> I’ve been drawn through a hedge backwards! ??


Yup that's a popular one here too, except we say 'dragged' through a hedge backwards, which sounds a bit more of a violent act!!! Usually a good way to describe how my hair usually looks!!!?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
We've had a cold and frosty start but the sun is out now.
The camellia bush is bursting with buds and about to flower any day now - it's always been a February bloomer even in snow - and there are lots of new leaf buds on some of the other shrubs as well as the bluebells and daffs spiking through.
Looks like Spring is springing!
I'm doing the RSPB annual garden bird count today, so I'd better go out and make a start. It sounds as if there's quite a few out there already.
Have a good Sunday and I'll see you later!


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is from May 2017. I did bi-annual derm checks for 3 years now I am on annual. This one was right under my eye and They did the MOH's technique. The plastic surgeon did a fantastic job-although he had peeled the triangle of skin up and reset it to cover what they took off.


Yes, that's what they did with my nose. They peeled a triangle of skin from the side to pull up over the hole they made. I'm thinking my nostrils are tilting northwards mainly because my nose is so swollen. At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey guys, I just read a few articles on the new company that billionaire (Shark Tank member, basketball team owner….etc) Mark Cuban has established with the aim to provide lower cost generic drugs to the masses - bypassing all the big pharma & insurance providers.
> 
> His goal - “At Mark Cuban Cost Plus Drug Company, we offer hundreds of common (and often life-saving) medications at the lowest possible prices. We cut out the pharmacy middlemen and pass all savings to you.”
> 
> Obviously I’m not endorsing, BUT for folks on fixed & limited income & are using prescribed expensive drugs - this might help.
> 
> 
> 
> https://costplusdrugs.com/


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thank you for the link!



There have been lots of news articles on this, so it is a legit company.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Wow! Cooking can be FUN!? ?
> That's never been my experience!!
> Stressful is the adjective I would use.


I made breakfast for my son yesterday (my husband does all the cooking but wasn’t home) and my son said wow mom! You made this by yourself with the basic ingredients found in most homes? That little s**t head


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yep, kitty ? snawsages . . they ?are even getting into the goose Poop. . .like they don't get fed. . . SMH


Sounds like an all you can eat buffet is happening at you place ????


----------



## Lyn W

If any of you can access BBC programmes, look out for David Attenborough's 'The Green Planet' series. I've just watched the latest on deserts and it is absolutely incredible. The Time lapse camera work on cacti and succulents and other plants that survive there is brilliant.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> If any of you can access BBC programmes, look out for David Attenborough's 'The Green Planet' series. I've just watched the latest on deserts and it is absolutely incredible. The Time lapse camera work on cacti and succulents and other plants that survive there is brilliant.


I really enjoy that series, the scenery is almost as stunning as his accent ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Someone found a new place to chill out during his outside time


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> Yup that's a popular one here too, except we say 'dragged' through a hedge backwards, which sounds a bit more of a violent act!!! Usually a good way to describe how my hair usually looks!!!?


I tell my son it looks like he combed his hair with an egg beater


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Someone found a new place to chill out during his outside time


Lola wouldn't come out of his hide today. He moved himself so that he could see if anything was going on in his room, but refused to come out even for his food. We had a battle of wills until 3 pm when I gave in and put the food in with him. He pounced on it, then took himself back into his dark, cosy corner for a snooze. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I really enjoy that series, the scenery is almost as stunning as his accent ?


I love DA -even at 95 he is still so interesting and such an important voice for nature and environmental issues. Our biggest national treasure!


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> I love DA -even at 95 he is still so interesting and such an important voice for nature and environmental issues. Our biggest national treasure!


When I was a child I watched him on Zoo Quest, and desperately wanted to be his assistant when I grew up. That didn't work out, but I think I have watched every programme he has ever made - and he is still as bright and interesting as he has always been. He has also been a major influence on the development of television in the BBC generally, not just nature programmes - I hope he goes on for a long time yet.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> First thing I did when I left work on Friday was to stop at the liquor store. I don’t drink any more…?
> Then again… I don’t drink any less either! ??
> 
> We only got somewhere between 5-8”
> Those poor people in Long Island got a whopping 2 FEET!!! ???
> Thanks for the heads up Maro2bear!!!
> I am sorry for not answering sooner but I am not getting an email when someone posts a chat on “cold dark room”?
> I am “watching” this thread so I don’t understand it???????


That happens to me also. So sometimes I have to go to the little lightening flash to see what's going on on my phone.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola wouldn't come out of his hide today. He moved himself so that he could see if anything was going on in his room, but refused to come out even for his food. We had a battle of wills until 3 pm when I gave in and put the food in with him. He pounced on it, then took himself back into his dark, cosy corner for a snooze. ?


They soon settle in and take over don't they ?Ruler of the roost ?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> They soon settle in and take over don't they ?Ruler of the roost ?


My life definitely revolves around Lola! 
My family think I'm nuts!!!


----------



## Lyn W

It's not a very nice night here - wet and very windy - but that's nothing compared to what they are expecting in Scotland and the North of England. They are going to be hit by Storm Corrie only a couple of days after Storm Malik which did a lot of serious damage. Some places will have winds of up to 80mph tonight - terrifying! I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My life definitely revolves around Lola!
> My family think I'm nuts!!!


Yep. I'm the odd ball here. Thank the good Lord ?


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Yup that's a popular one here too, except we say 'dragged' through a hedge backwards, which sounds a bit more of a violent act!!! Usually a good way to describe how my hair usually looks!!!?


Thank Gawd we had hair spray back in the days when you paid to have your hair look like you came thru the hedge backwards. Remember teasing your hair back in the day, ladies?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon and Happy Monday on this last day of January.
Mixed weather here today, but there's a very cold wind.
There are lots of trees down and damage to property in the north of UK but thankfully no loss of life has been reported with this last storm. 

I'm not doing anything special today, I'm just going to stay warm.

See you later.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sounds like an all you can eat buffet is happening at you place ????


Yes, them lil s**t heads. . . ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Good morning my friends...
Well, this is a cr*ppy situ.....I'm NOT a big Football Fan, but 
Dang 9er's choked in the 4th quarter. Ram's read their plays, like it was handed to them. The Rams, are the better team right now. 
Would have been interesting if The 9er's had won, it would be the second time the 9er's & Cincinnati played in the Super Bowl, last time was in 89' when SF beat the Bengals 20 to 16. . . . kinda like yesterdays score . . 20 to 17 .? My brother in law is HAPPY right now as he was from Cincinnati and a Bengals fan. I would have had to put down a lil wager if the two teams had played, you know . . . just to make it interesting.
Oh, well they tried and were given lil hope at the beginning of the season...
That AND . . . Still NO sight of Rain . . . ?
Think this is gonna be another Drought year. Jan & Feb are supposed to be the rainiest Months and we got squat for January. 
Starting my Veggie & Flower seedlings for spring time. Will have to figure out what plant's I can give up by not watering, to keep the ones that I want....my lil farm is gonna take a hit this year....sad?
As Lyn says. . . TTFN?


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good morning my friends...
> Well, this is a cr*ppy situ.....I'm NOT a big Football Fan, but
> Dang 9er's choked in the 4th quarter. Ram's read their plays, like it was handed to them. The Rams, are the better team right now.
> Would have been interesting if The 9er's had won, it would be the second time the 9er's & Cincinnati played in the Super Bowl, last time was in 89' when SF beat the Bengals 20 to 16. . . . kinda like yesterdays score . . 20 to 17 .? My brother in law is HAPPY right now as he was from Cincinnati and a Bengals fan. I would have had to put down a lil wager if the two teams had played, you know . . . just to make it interesting.
> Oh, well they tried and were given lil hope at the beginning of the season...
> That AND . . . Still NO sight of Rain . . . ?
> Think this is gonna be another Drought year. Jan & Feb are supposed to be the rainiest Months and we got squat for January.
> Starting my Veggie & Flower seedlings for spring time. Will have to figure out what plant's I can give up by not watering, to keep the ones that I want....my lil farm is gonna take a hit this year....sad?
> As Lyn says. . . TTFN?


As to your rain comment - We've had quite a bit more rain than normal for our area, but now, for the past month or so, nothing. The day after our last rain event I broadcast a bunch of pasture grass seed over the back yard tortoises' yards, and now, after a month, I can still see plain old seed sitting on top of the bare spots in the yard! I wonder if I should sprinkle water over it.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> As to your rain comment - We've had quite a bit more rain than normal for our area, but now, for the past month or so, nothing. The day after our last rain event I broadcast a bunch of pasture grass seed over the back yard tortoises' yards, and now, after a month, I can still see plain old seed sitting on top of the bare spots in the yard! I wonder if I should sprinkle water over it.


Probably the best, that you did. Your in the Central Valley and bout 200 mi from me, so as far as the state is concerned, were both in about the same situ. 
Hopefully the birds haven't eaten all your seed. What mix do you sow? Clover mix?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Good afternoon Lyn . .
How did your day go?


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good morning my friends...
> Well, this is a cr*ppy situ.....I'm NOT a big Football Fan, but
> Dang 9er's choked in the 4th quarter. Ram's read their plays, like it was handed to them. The Rams, are the better team right now.
> Would have been interesting if The 9er's had won, it would be the second time the 9er's & Cincinnati played in the Super Bowl, last time was in 89' when SF beat the Bengals 20 to 16. . . . kinda like yesterdays score . . 20 to 17 .? My brother in law is HAPPY right now as he was from Cincinnati and a Bengals fan. I would have had to put down a lil wager if the two teams had played, you know . . . just to make it interesting.,
> Oh, well they tried and were given lil hope at the beginning of the season...
> That AND . . . Still NO sight of Rain . . . ?
> Think this is gonna be another Drought year. Jan & Feb are supposed to be the rainiest Months and we got squat for January.
> Starting my Veggie & Flower seedlings for spring time. Will have to figure out what plant's I can give up by not watering, to keep the ones that I want....my lil farm is gonna take a hit this year....sad?
> As Lyn says. . . TTFN?


Wales is known for being wet all year around but we haven't had the usual rainfall here this winter. We've had some this last few days but it's been mostly drizzle because of low cloud, nothing substantial.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good afternoon Lyn . .
> How did your day go?


Hi Marsha, it's been an OK day just usual chores.
Have you had a good start to your day (apart from the football and lack of rain)


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Probably the best, that you did. Your in the Central Valley and bout 200 mi from me, so as far as the state is concerned, were both in about the same situ.
> Hopefully the birds haven't eaten all your seed. What mix do you sow? Clover mix?


It's something I bought at Tractor Supply. A mixture of horse-edible plants.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Hi Marsha, it's been an OK day just usual chores.
> Have you had a good start to your day (apart from the football and lack of rain)


It's Monday . . . Start of a new week, Have dog baths to give today, and washing all the dog bed's, both inside and outside beds....I have a running list of new projects and need to pull some new ones out . . Hum, pull out the regrigerator and clean beneath/service, and wash all the glass ware in Kit cabinet's. . . that will keep me busy....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> It's something I bought at Tractor Supply. A mixture of horse-edible plants.


I bought a Red Clover Mix from American Meadows, to build up my soil on the back . . .Love it when it blooms, and the chickens like the greens....


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> It's Monday . . . Start of a new week, Have dog baths to give today, and washing all the dog bed's, both inside and outside beds....I have a running list of new projects and need to pull some new ones out . . Hum, pull out the regrigerator and clean beneath/service, and wash all the glass ware in Kit cabinet's. . . that will keep me busy....


I sometimes wonder how I ever had time to work - but I suppose my house just wasn't as clean


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> I sometimes wonder how I ever had time to work - but I suppose my house just wasn't as clean


I second that . . .


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G, hows the road construction going. Are they making progress?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I had a problem earlier this morning. Opo had no heat for about 4 hours. It got down in the 30's. I checked him about 3 am and everything was fine. About 8 am I checked and the circuit breaker popped. I panicked and Rose and I pulled his nightbox inside. I pulled him out, he was awake and seemed normal. After being in the house for about 5 minutes. I took his temp on the shell it was 65°. I am letting him warm up slowly, not putting any direct heat on him. Is there anything I should watch out for?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I had a problem earlier this morning. Opo had no heat for about 4 hours. It got down in the 30's. I checked him about 3 am and everything was fine. About 8 am I checked and the circuit breaker popped. I panicked and Rose and I pulled his nightbox inside. I pulled him out, he was awake and seemed normal. After being in the house for about 5 minutes. I took his temp on the shell it was 65°. I am letting him warm up slowly, not putting any direct heat on him. Is there anything I should watch out for?


While 4 hrs w/o heat in 30° temp's are not good, I would think with a gentle warm up, he should be fine. If you had a Infrared temp gun, I'd have took a shot and saw what the temps of his legs was....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I had a problem earlier this morning. Opo had no heat for about 4 hours. It got down in the 30's. I checked him about 3 am and everything was fine. About 8 am I checked and the circuit breaker popped. I panicked and Rose and I pulled his nightbox inside. I pulled him out, he was awake and seemed normal. After being in the house for about 5 minutes. I took his temp on the shell it was 65°. I am letting him warm up slowly, not putting any direct heat on him. Is there anything I should watch out for?


Ray, How big is Opo?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I had a problem earlier this morning. Opo had no heat for about 4 hours. It got down in the 30's. I checked him about 3 am and everything was fine. About 8 am I checked and the circuit breaker popped. I panicked and Rose and I pulled his nightbox inside. I pulled him out, he was awake and seemed normal. After being in the house for about 5 minutes. I took his temp on the shell it was 65°. I am letting him warm up slowly, not putting any direct heat on him. Is there anything I should watch out for?


Oh dear that must have been hard work for you and Rose!
I think and hope that because it was only for a short while that he was without heat he will probably be OK once he is warmed up again. 
Do you know what tripped the circuit? 

A few evenings ago Lola's heating tripped 3 times in a couple of hours and I was worried there was a problem with my electrics but turned out to be power cuts (outages) in the area.


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yvonne G, hows the road construction going. Are they making progress?


they've just sent my portion of it out to bid. Don't expect anything to get started much before April.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I had a problem earlier this morning. Opo had no heat for about 4 hours. It got down in the 30's. I checked him about 3 am and everything was fine. About 8 am I checked and the circuit breaker popped. I panicked and Rose and I pulled his nightbox inside. I pulled him out, he was awake and seemed normal. After being in the house for about 5 minutes. I took his temp on the shell it was 65°. I am letting him warm up slowly, not putting any direct heat on him. Is there anything I should watch out for?


As big as he is, I doubt you have anything to worry about with the TORTOISE. Your worry is why the breaker popped.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> While 4 hrs w/o heat in 30° temp's are not good, I would think with a gentle warm up, he should be fine. If you had a Infrared temp gun, I'd have took a shot and saw what the temps of his legs was....


_H_


Lyn W said:


> Oh dear that must have been hard work for you and Rose!
> I think and hope that because it was only for a short while that he was without heat he will probably be OK once he is warmed up again.
> Do you know what tripped the circuit?
> 
> A few evenings ago Lola's heating tripped 3 times in a couple of hours and I was worried there was a problem with my electrics but turned out to be power cuts (outages) in the area.


I think the plug is bad. When I unplugged the cord from the plug it was burnt. That plug gets used a lot and is over 20 yrs old. Last week my temp monitor/alarm went bad. A new one should be delivered any day now.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> While 4 hrs w/o heat in 30° temp's are not good, I would think with a gentle warm up, he should be fine. If you had a Infrared temp gun, I'd have took a shot and saw what the temps of his legs was....


Legs were 64°`


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, How big is Opo?


Between 55 and 60 lbs.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> As big as he is, I doubt you have anything to worry about with the TORTOISE. Your worry is why the breaker popped.


You are right, I was worried because my temp monitor/ alarm went bad last week. The new one will probably show up today. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Just got done with my ct- scan. I called Nanay to see how Opo is doing. He hasn't moved but is still awake. Going to be 70 today and sunny, might try to get him outside. Going to be 80 in a few days and no more 30 at night.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> It's Monday . . . Start of a new week, Have dog baths to give today, and washing all the dog bed's, both inside and outside beds....I have a running list of new projects and need to pull some new ones out . . Hum, pull out the regrigerator and clean beneath/service, and wash all the glass ware in Kit cabinet's. . . that will keep me busy....


nobody cleans under the fridge...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Thank Gawd we had hair spray back in the days when you paid to have your hair look like you came thru the hedge backwards. Remember teasing your hair back in the day, ladies?


I didnʻt tease my hair, I drove it insane!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I sometimes wonder how I ever had time to work - but I suppose my house just wasn't as clean


What's crazy about me is when I was working my house was cleaner. I don't know how I did it all. Now it's too easy to say it'll be there tomorrow ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> nobody cleans under the fridge...


I used too but then I retired ? I did clean under the stove recently since I was replacing it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got done with my ct- scan. I called Nanay to see how Opo is doing. He hasn't moved but is still awake. Going to be 70 today and sunny, might try to get him outside. Going to be 80 in a few days and no more 30 at night.


Hope your CT scan gives some answers to help you ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> they've just sent my portion of it out to bid. Don't expect anything to get started much before April.


I've been wondering about your other problem too and if the healing is going well. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> As to your rain comment - We've had quite a bit more rain than normal for our area, but now, for the past month or so, nothing. The day after our last rain event I broadcast a bunch of pasture grass seed over the back yard tortoises' yards, and now, after a month, I can still see plain old seed sitting on top of the bare spots in the yard! I wonder if I should sprinkle water over it.


I would if you can sprinkle some hay over it. But I don't know how to do gardening in California. Maybe the hay could sprout to but also hold the water in a bit.?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> What's crazy about me is when I was working my house was cleaner. I don't know how I did it all. Now it's too easy to say it'll be there tomorrow ?


I've become excellent at procrastinating with housework!
I've all the time in the world now - things can wait!!
Then I have visitors and I'm rushing to get the house ship shape and cursing myself for not having done it all when I had plenty of time. 
It's true - procrastination is the thief of time.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> _H_
> 
> I think the plug is bad. When I unplugged the cord from the plug it was burnt. That plug gets used a lot and is over 20 yrs old. Last week my temp monitor/alarm went bad. A new one should be delivered any day now.


?Thank goodness the circuit breaker worked!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Just got done with my ct- scan. I called Nanay to see how Opo is doing. He hasn't moved but is still awake. Going to be 70 today and sunny, might try to get him outside. Going to be 80 in a few days and no more 30 at night.


How did it go Ray, any results yet?


----------



## Lyn W

Well it's 1 a.m. here, on 1st Feb so even though you are all probably just getting started I'd better go to bed.
So Nos Da and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've become excellent at procrastinating with housework!
> I've all the time in the world now - things can wait!!
> Then I have visitors and I'm rushing to get the house ship shape and cursing myself for not having done it all when I had plenty of time.
> It's true - procrastination is the thief of time.


I've become excellent at it ?if nothing else ? well... I am retired ? or supposed to be if nobody likes it. Don't look. And I live with a critter called Joe ? and a house bunny, a cat, a tortoise, a couple of house birds and a bunch of naggy wild birds etc etc etc... I guess time flies when ur having fun ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I didnʻt tease my hair, I drove it insane!


Back in the day hell...I still tease my hair then layer it with Aqua Net


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I didnʻt tease my hair, I drove it insane!


This time of year I'm dealing with hat hair. It's either flattened against my head or standing straight up thanks to static electricity.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all
Happy Tuesday and Happy February!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all
> Happy Tuesday and Happy February!



Yes, happy February. Sunny, bright & below freezing. But, temps on the rise. We still have snow on the ground..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Oh dear that must have been hard work for you and Rose!
> I think and hope that because it was only for a short while that he was without heat he will probably be OK once he is warmed up again.
> Do you know what tripped the circuit?
> 
> A few evenings ago Lola's heating tripped 3 times in a couple of hours and I was worried there was a problem with my electrics but turned out to be power cuts (outages) in the area.


It wasn't very hard to move Opo's night box. It's only 3.5' x 4' and has wheels. There is a slight ramp going in the house for my wheelchair. So we just opened both french doors and I used my electric wheelchair to do most of the pushing. We let Opo sleep in the house again last night. Yesterday he only came out halfway from his box. About 4pm he came out and turned around and went back in to go to sleep. He is out basking right now in the sun. It is about 70° today and going to be around 80° tomorrow. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Hope your CT scan gives some answers to help you ?


Thanks Cathie, I hope it's just a situation of changing a med.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> How did it go Ray, any results yet?


The ct scan was uneventful. Now I have to wait for the doctor appointment. I will have to look at the calendar. Rose makes all my appointments. I just follow her lead?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Sending good vibes @Ray--Opo ! Zvezda's claws are crossed for good news, hope everything goes great!


(I'm glad Opo is keeping warm, and that everything has gone well!)


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> It wasn't very hard to move Opo's night box. It's only 3.5' x 4' and has wheels. There is a slight ramp going in the house for my wheelchair. So we just opened both french doors and I used my electric wheelchair to do most of the pushing. We let Opo sleep in the house again last night. Yesterday he only came out halfway from his box. About 4pm he came out and turned around and went back in to go to sleep. He is out basking right now in the sun. It is about 70° today and going to be around 80° tomorrow. ?


Ray, that is so good to hear, I'm glad things are working out and that there was no significant issues with Opo. Ah'hhhh soaking up the sunshine is a good thing...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, happy February. Sunny, bright & below freezing. But, temps on the rise. We still have snow on the ground..


----------



## Cathie G

It's 54f here and our snow and ice is melting just in time for another winter storm of snow and freezing rain starting tomorrow ? it's supposed to start with a lot of rain. I'll probably have an ice skating rink in my backyard by the time it's said and done.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, I hope it's just a situation of changing a med.


Have you talked to the doctor yet about the nebulizer? I can only see one reason why they wouldn't want you using it. That is having diabetes. Supposedly using ventalin can cause diabetes. That's Albuterol too but different. The nebulizer actually helps me way better. I just use it once a day and then take my inhaler later. But of course it might be why they haven't really done that for you. I still wish they had given me one years ago with the improvement in my energy that it has done. It was weird. I never felt like I was having trouble breathing. I just didn't have any energy at all. Well I have my fingers crossed and lots of ? for you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Have you talked to the doctor yet about the nebulizer? I can only see one reason why they wouldn't want you using it. That is having diabetes. Supposedly using ventalin can cause diabetes. That's Albuterol too but different. The nebulizer actually helps me way better. I just use it once a day and then take my inhaler later. But of course it might be why they haven't really done that for you. I still wish they had given me one years ago with the improvement in my energy that it has done. It was weird. I never felt like I was having trouble breathing. I just didn't have any energy at all. Well I have my fingers crossed and lots of ? for you.


I use an Albuterol inhaler...it's "RED"...irritates me. I had an appt with a new dr today...I couldn't find the place, nobody who worked in the building ever heard of her...so I came home. So frustrating...so when I called 4 times I was put on hold...just shoot me...no, I ain't going back


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I use an Albuterol inhaler...it's "RED"...irritates me. I had an appt with a new dr today...I couldn't find the place, nobody who worked in the building ever heard of her...so I came home. So frustrating...so when I called 4 times I was put on hold...just shoot me...no, I ain't going back


The one I was using was blue. I didn't use it anymore then I had to.but it did help me out now and then. Just not the way that the nebulizer does. I hope you find a good doctor's office to visit. ??That office reads like they're all on some kinda break and to heck with answering the phone ?. Thank the good Lord you escaped!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> The one I was using was blue. I didn't use it anymore then I had to.but it did help me out now and then. Just not the way that the nebulizer does. I hope you find a good doctor's office to visit. ??That office reads like they're all on some kinda break and to heck with answering the phone ?. Thank the good Lord you escaped!


It was a neurologist my dr was sending me to...but I lose patience and then I'm done. Like now.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It was a neurologist my dr was sending me to...but I lose patience and then I'm done. Like now.


Good that you saved your money for a different doctor who will actually HELP you.
I would try to make an apt with a different doctor asap. If you need a neurologist it must be something serious? 
Don’t make me come over there and take you myself! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> The ct scan was uneventful. Now I have to wait for the doctor appointment. I will have to look at the calendar. Rose makes all my appointments. I just follow her lead?


Good luck Ray!
My thoughts and prayers are with you!
Sally (my Sulcata) and my little booger 
Gary (my snail) are rooting for a good outcome!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> The one I was using was blue. I didn't use it anymore then I had to.but it did help me out now and then. Just not the way that the nebulizer does. I hope you find a good doctor's office to visit. ??That office reads like they're all on some kinda break and to heck with answering the phone ?. Thank the good Lord you escaped!


Same everywhere GPs are impossible to see face to face now, I don't know what they do with their time.! Dentists are back to normal and they have to get very up close with patients, so I don't know why docs can't do the same - they are still on full salaries!
Drives me mad!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
It's a bit brighter today and quite mild, so I'm going to take a chance and hang my washing outside to dry.
Nothing more eventful than that happening unfortunately.
Have a good Wednesday and see you later!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good that you saved your money for a different doctor who will actually HELP you.
> I would try to make an apt with a different doctor asap. If you need a neurologist it must be something serious?
> Don’t make me come over there and take you myself! ?


I absolutely HATE to go to a different medical situation. Yes, it is serious. And now I won't go...so my Dr will


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Twooooos Day

2 - 2 - 22


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> ?Thank goodness the circuit breaker worked!


Thats forsure.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Sending good vibes @Ray--Opo ! Zvezda's claws are crossed for good news, hope everything goes great!
> View attachment 339898
> 
> (I'm glad Opo is keeping warm, and that everything has gone well!)


Thank you for the vibes and the pics.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, that is so good to hear, I'm glad things are working out and that there was no significant issues with Opo. Ah'hhhh soaking up the sunshine is a good thing...


Thanks, I think everything will be good. Opo is acting normal.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Have you talked to the doctor yet about the nebulizer? I can only see one reason why they wouldn't want you using it. That is having diabetes. Supposedly using ventalin can cause diabetes. That's Albuterol too but different. The nebulizer actually helps me way better. I just use it once a day and then take my inhaler later. But of course it might be why they haven't really done that for you. I still wish they had given me one years ago with the improvement in my energy that it has done. It was weird. I never felt like I was having trouble breathing. I just didn't have any energy at all. Well I have my fingers crossed and lots of ? for you.


Thanks Cathie, I have my doctor appointment with the pulamary doctor in 2 weeks. I will ask him then if I can use the nebulizer.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good luck Ray!
> My thoughts and prayers are with you!
> Sally (my Sulcata) and my little booger
> Gary (my snail) are rooting for a good outcome!!!


Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Tell the gang thanks for the rooting. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I've been wondering about your other problem too and if the healing is going well. ?


It's a pain having all those stitches on my nose, and I feel like I want to swat the bugs off my face, but it's healing and I go in Friday to have the stitches removed. It's still swollen and red, and the nostrils still point upward. I'm hoping once the swelling goes down the nose settles too.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Same everywhere GPs are impossible to see face to face now, I don't know what they do with their time.! Dentists are back to normal and they have to get very up close with patients, so I don't know why docs can't do the same - they are still on full salaries!
> Drives me mad!!!


Yes. They are and telephone visits just aren't the same. I can't do zoom and I hate talking on the phone. How can they check you without seeing you? All of the other serious health issues have taken a back seat compared to COVID-19 and preventing it. My brother has had his regular dental visits all through the pandemic. The only mask he was wearing was over his eyes. He has this funny little quirk. If he can't see what they are doing, most of the time, he doesn't pass out. With a shot forget it. He's out like a light.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> It's a pain having all those stitches on my nose, and I feel like I want to swat the bugs off my face, but it's healing and I go in Friday to have the stitches removed. It's still swollen and red, and the nostrils still point upward. I'm hoping once the swelling goes down the nose settles too.


I'll be hoping with you. I'm sure stitches and swelling could cause that. It's not vanity that makes us want to see a familiar face when we look in the mirror.??


----------



## Cathie G

Joe loved my new humidifier ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Joe loved my new humidifier ?
> View attachment 339959


I might have to go back and buy a couple more. They actually work really good as I'm finding out. What's really funny is the water source is a regular size bottle of water ?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's a pain having all those stitches on my nose, and I feel like I want to swat the bugs off my face, but it's healing and I go in Friday to have the stitches removed. It's still swollen and red, and the nostrils still point upward. I'm hoping once the swelling goes down the nose settles too.


It takes quite a while for the swelling and bruising to go down, but hopefully everything will fall back into place soon, although you'll probably still notice any little differences more than anyone else. My family and friends say they don't notice my scars, but I do.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Joe loved my new humidifier ?
> View attachment 339959


It looks like R2 D2!!
No wonder Joe loves it!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Twooooos Day
> 
> 2 - 2 - 22


I thought I was the only one who noticed that today!! ?
All day I kept saying two two two two
Ttwoooo ttttwooo… ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> It's a pain having all those stitches on my nose, and I feel like I want to swat the bugs off my face, but it's healing and I go in Friday to have the stitches removed. It's still swollen and red, and the nostrils still point upward. I'm hoping once the swelling goes down the nose settles too.


Would a little neosporin help?


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Would a little neosporin help?


Nothing will help until it's healed and back to normal. I'm keeping Vaseline on the scar to keep scab from forming.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's a pain having all those stitches on my nose, and I feel like I want to swat the bugs off my face, but it's healing and I go in Friday to have the stitches removed. It's still swollen and red, and the nostrils still point upward. I'm hoping once the swelling goes down the nose settles too.


I vote to see a picture! ?
I hope you are not in to much pain.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and Happy Thursday.
It's another grey day here. 
Lola surfaced and had some breakfast but has taken himself back off to his hide, I'd quite like to do the same and go back to bed but unfortunately I have too much to do.
So I'd better get cracking........TTFN


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I vote to see a picture! ?
> I hope you are not in to much pain.


I DO have a picture. I take a picture every time I have a skin cancer removed from my face. But I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Once seen, never forgotten! If I could crop it so you only see my nose, I might put it up, but I'm not talented in that way.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It looks like R2 D2!!
> No wonder Joe loves it!


It is and he adored it again today. He walks by the store I bought it in 4 days a week so I showed him the receipt ? in case he'd like to buy one for his room. What's cool about it is the water reservoir is a bottled water turned upside down. It actually improves the humidity better than some larger ones I have with less water. I can't figure that one out.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all, have a good day!
My brother found this




(Didn't like how the eggs where handled in one scene, felt quite abrupt, but perhaps they're more durable than I thought?)
I wondered why snapping turtles weren't being kept as pets that much, then I remembered...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's bright, cold and very breezy here at the moment. 
We had quite a lot of rain last night which was much needed, but also some very strong winds which are going to be a prominent feature of our weather over the weekend. Anything over 30mph makes me nervous and it's looking like 45mph is on the way.  Saturday into Sunday will be a sleepless night for me!!
Lola is up and is being pretty active at the moment which I like to see. maybe in spite of the weather he can sense spring is on the way.
Well, things to do, people to see now so TTFN and Happy Friday!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's bright, cold and very breezy here at the moment.
> We had quite a lot of rain last night which was much needed, but also some very strong winds which are going to be a prominent feature of our weather over the weekend. Anything over 30mph makes me nervous and it's looking like 45mph is on the way.  Saturday into Sunday will be a sleepless night for me!!
> Lola is up and is being pretty active at the moment which I like to see. maybe in spite of the weather he can sense spring is on the way.
> Well, things to do, people to see now so TTFN and Happy Friday!!


Thank's Lyn, and hope you have a wonderful day . . . 2


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Joe loved my new humidifier ?
> View attachment 339959



So….it really is a ”Star Wars” humidifier!





__





Robot or human?






www.walmart.com


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> So….it really is a ”Star Wars” humidifier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com


Yep by Disney ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yep by Disney ?


It's not the one that showed up though on your post. The one I found holds a bottle of water which I can always refill with distilled water. Or use any standard size bottled water And it's half the price because it's at Ollie's which is kind of like an odd lots. The only reason I bought it was because it uses bottled water. I was intrigued ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Joe loved my new humidifier ?
> View attachment 339959


That is so cool!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a dismal day here with strong winds and heavy rain on the way from about 5 p.m. for over 12 hours - winds already picking up. 
I'm not planning on going anywhere today, Lola and I are staying in our hides!!!
Hope everyone has a good Saturday. 
See you later,


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's a dismal day here with strong winds and heavy rain on the way from about 5 p.m. for over 12 hours - winds already picking up.
> I'm not planning on going anywhere today, Lola and I are staying in our hides!!!
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday.
> See you later,


Good Day Lyn, 
Yes, I think you need to follow Lola's lead...Hunker down.
Sadly it is projected NO rain Here, and day time temp's in the 70's next week.
I would gladly take your weather over our weather right now....
Stay safe & warm....


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I went to the skin doctor yesterday and they removed my stitches AND gave me a prescription for a cream to apply twice a day to my INFECTED!!!! nose. So I've got this big red blob in the center of my face. But thank goodness the stitches are gone. It was awful having that mess on my nose. Terribly itchy.


----------



## Big Ron

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went to the skin doctor yesterday and they removed my stitches AND gave me a prescription for a cream to apply twice a day to my INFECTED!!!! nose. So I've got this big red blob in the center of my face. But thank goodness the stitches are gone. It was awful having that mess on my nose. Terribly itchy.


I'm just happy that you are clear of the melanoma your bump will go down with good care,i'm sure you have that under control,i'm glad you are ok ??


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went to the skin doctor yesterday and they removed my stitches AND gave me a prescription for a cream to apply twice a day to my INFECTED!!!! nose. So I've got this big red blob in the center of my face. But thank goodness the stitches are gone. It was awful having that mess on my nose. Terribly itchy.


I hope the infection clears up soon, that will keep the swelling up, so hopefully the cream works its magic and you'll soon be back to normal. 
I've just had an appointment through for the dermatology dept in the hospital - just to check my lymph nodes and to make sure there aren't any other nasty surprises lurking about. I don't know if it's still something I'll need done at regular intervals or just yearly now. Good that they are keeping an eye on me though.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I went to the skin doctor yesterday and they removed my stitches AND gave me a prescription for a cream to apply twice a day to my INFECTED!!!! nose. So I've got this big red blob in the center of my face. But thank goodness the stitches are gone. It was awful having that mess on my nose. Terribly itchy.


Sorry for the infection Yvonne. Don't scratch your nose, I know you want to!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Having a horrible year for new growth on the cactus. I am losing the battle against the mealybugs. They are persistent little buggers. ???


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That is so cool!


I didn't know when I bought it that Joe is such a R2 D2 fan. I'll probably wind up buying him one ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's a dismal day here with strong winds and heavy rain on the way from about 5 p.m. for over 12 hours - winds already picking up.
> I'm not planning on going anywhere today, Lola and I are staying in our hides!!!
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday.
> See you later,


Yea with wind, cold, and rain I like to stay in my hide too ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Having a horrible year for new growth on the cactus. I am losing the battle against the mealybugs. They are persistent little buggers. ???
> View attachment 340088


Wow Ray, thats quite the cactus patch. Jealous! But, i will say the pads that you sent me continue to live & grow - in pots, indoors. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey all. Nice bright sunny cold day here after a few days of overcast dull wet dreary days. Took advantage of today’s sunshine & installed/added a brandy new 100 Watt solar panel to my little solar array. No sparks, nothing blew up. All charging away ??


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. Nice bright sunny cold day here after a few days of overcast dull wet dreary days. Took advantage of today’s sunshine & installed/added a brandy new 100 Watt solar panel to my little solar array. No sparks, nothing blew up. All charging away ??


How many watt's/volt's?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. Nice bright sunny cold day here after a few days of overcast dull wet dreary days. Took advantage of today’s sunshine & installed/added a brandy new 100 Watt solar panel to my little solar array. No sparks, nothing blew up. All charging away ??


I would love to have solar panels on my roof as my garden is south facing, but they are so expensive and the gov stopped the initiatives to sell power to the national grid so it would just take too long for them to pay for themselves. 
It may be worth me looking at smaller panels to power Lola's equipment, especially with the way our fuel bills are being astronomically hiked up this year. I worry that a lot of UK tortoises will suffer if their owners try to cut bills by keeping their torts too cool or have to give them up.


----------



## Lyn W

The forecast certainly wasn't wrong it's been blowing a hooley for hours!

We had the first matches of the 6 Nations rugby today and it was a very disappointing day for Wales who lost to Ireland, but a good day for Scotland who beat England!
Scotland v Wales is next Saturday and unless Wales give themselves a good talking to I can see Scotland beating them too. 
I'm going to that match in Cardiff with some of the family; my brother in law supports Scotland so it should be a good day. It's usually a good day all around when Scotland play Wales in Cardiff, win or lose ,most of the fans are pretty good humoured about it all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> How many watt's/volt's?



It’s a 100 Watt monocrystaline panel from Renogy. After I installed it, I was seeing 24.2 volts (no load).


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Having a horrible year for new growth on the cactus. I am losing the battle against the mealybugs. They are persistent little buggers. ???
> View attachment 340088


Are you sure it's mealy bugs? I have them on some house plants, and cactus is right there but kinda thick for the bugs. You know to use Rubbing alcohol on the mealy bugs, right?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow Ray, thats quite the cactus patch. Jealous! But, i will say the pads that you sent me continue to live & grow - in pots, indoors. ?


Good to hear the cactus are doing good. I you notice little white fuzzy things on the pads. Those are mealybugs, I have tried everything to get rid of them with no luck. The only thing I haven't tried is neem oil. I am afraid of using around Opo. Some plants have started to be a lighter green. From what I have read it is probably root mealybugs. I would hate to have to start all over again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Are you sure it's mealy bugs? I have them on some house plants, and cactus is right there but kinda thick for the bugs. You know to use Rubbing alcohol on the mealy bugs, right?


Definitely mealybugs, they look like white fuzzy things on the pads. I haven't done rubbing alcohol because it would take me forever to wipe down each pad. I guess I could put the alcohol in a pump sprayer. After applying it I could rinse it off after a few minutes. I have tried everything else but neem oil.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Are you sure it's mealy bugs? I have them on some house plants, and cactus is right there but kinda thick for the bugs. You know to use Rubbing alcohol on the mealy bugs, right?


The bugs are going for the little nubs on the pad. I just applied dish soap with my sprayer and rinsed them off. When they come back I will take a pic.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely mealybugs, they look like white fuzzy things on the pads. I haven't done rubbing alcohol because it would take me forever to wipe down each pad. I guess I could put the alcohol in a pump sprayer.


............and if that doesn't work you could always drink the rest of the alcohol to drown your sorrows!
Any predatory insects you could safely introduce? Wasps maybe?


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all, 
The winds have dropped to less than 40 mph but the rain has eased off - just a few showers now. Not heard of any damage but I expect some trees are down in more exposed areas.
I'm trotting off to the shops to restock Lola's supplies.
Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Hi Friends . . 
Sunny day here in SF Bay Area, supposed to get up to 66° this afternoon.
I have a fun lil field trip to do today....There is a BirdMart going on at the Vallejo fairgrounds @ 10am, bout 20 mi away. Bird's, & Toy's, & Feed and . . . an occasional Tort and other misc. stuff.
Will be nice to get out of the house (even w/a Mask) to see something different....YAY!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> ............and if that doesn't work you could always drink the rest of the alcohol to drown your sorrows!
> Any predatory insects you could safely introduce? Wasps maybe?


They say ladybugs love to eat them. But I wonder if they would stay around or fly away. I would also have to see if ladybugs can survive in Florida. Some of the plants have turned a lighter green. Everything I have read is it is probably a root mealybug. I also found out that mealybugs are a big destroyer of many crops here in Florida. 
Guess it's time to ask Google.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Friends . .
> Sunny day here in SF Bay Area, supposed to get up to 66° this afternoon.
> I have a fun lil field trip to do today....There is a BirdMart going on at the Vallejo fairgrounds @ 10am, bout 20 mi away. Bird's, & Toy's, & Feed and . . . an occasional Tort and other misc. stuff.
> Will be nice to get out of the house (even w/a Mask) to see something different....YAY!


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey all. Nice bright sunny cold day here after a few days of overcast dull wet dreary days. Took advantage of today’s sunshine & installed/added a brandy new 100 Watt solar panel to my little solar array. No sparks, nothing blew up. All charging away ??


What are you using the panels for?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> The forecast certainly wasn't wrong it's been blowing a hooley for hours!
> 
> We had the first matches of the 6 Nations rugby today and it was a very disappointing day for Wales who lost to Ireland, but a good day for Scotland who beat England!
> Scotland v Wales is next Saturday and unless Wales give themselves a good talking to I can see Scotland beating them too.
> I'm going to that match in Cardiff with some of the family; my brother in law supports Scotland so it should be a good day. It's usually a good day all around when Scotland play Wales in Cardiff, win or lose ,most of the fans are pretty good humoured about it all.


Maybe you should go out and fly a kite!?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I would love to have solar panels on my roof as my garden is south facing, but they are so expensive and the gov stopped the initiatives to sell power to the national grid so it would just take too long for them to pay for themselves.
> It may be worth me looking at smaller panels to power Lola's equipment, especially with the way our fuel bills are being astronomically hiked up this year. I worry that a lot of UK tortoises will suffer if their owners try to cut bills by keeping their torts too cool or have to give them up.


There is rumors here in Florida that the power companies are going to add a fee for having solar panels.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> There is rumors here in Florida that the power companies are going to add a fee for having solar panels.



The greedy Florida energy companies don’t want you making & using your own power! Crazy. The Sunshine State….wants to outlaw solar panel use. ?‍ Crazy, but true.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> What are you using the panels for?



Hey Ray. In a nutshell, my panels charge four 12v large deep cycle 40 amp hour batteries. I have a DC (battery) to AC (normal household elec) inverter that will run things on when the power goes out. A few years back we had a big Summer storm we lost power for close to a week. No means to charge or run anything.

My battery bank & inverter provides many hours of clean power. Enough to run lights, fans, charge phones & iPads etc. AND Ive successfully powered our internet box as well. 

My new solar panel is pretty cheap @ $125.00 or so. It’s the batteries that will kill you in expense - but are part of the triad (panels, battery & inverter). In between there I have a Solar Charge Controller that regulates the erratic voltage from the panels & provides an even amount of charging volts to the batteries.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Are you sure it's mealy bugs? I have them on some house plants, and cactus is right there but kinda thick for the bugs. You know to use Rubbing alcohol on the mealy bugs, right?


I found a old pic when I first started noticing the mealybugs. I thought it was sap leaching out from the pads at first.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray. In a nutshell, my panels charge four 12v large deep cycle 40 amp hour batteries. I have a DC (battery) to AC (normal household elec) inverter that will run things on when the power goes out. A few years back we had a big Summer storm we lost power for close to a week. No means to charge or run anything.
> 
> My battery bank & inverter provides many hours of clean power. Enough to run lights, fans, charge phones & iPads etc. AND Ive successfully powered our internet box as well.
> 
> My new solar panel is pretty cheap @ $125.00 or so. It’s the batteries that will kill you in expense - but are part of the triad (panels, battery & inverter). In between there I have a Solar Charge Controller that regulates the erratic voltage from the panels & provides an even amount of charging volts to the batteries.


Nice, I looked into solar panels but with the numbers I was getting. I was basically paying 30,000 with no battery backup. In 15 years only saving roughly 15,000. Then when the warranty expired in 20 years. I would end up with panels on my roof not working as efficiently as when they were new. Who would even know if the company would still be around to cover warranty work. I would also have to pay someone to take down and reinstall if I needed a new roof.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice, I looked into solar panels but with the numbers I was getting. I was basically paying 30,000 with no battery backup. In 15 years only saving roughly 15,000. Then when the warranty expired in 20 years. I would end up with panels on my roof not working as efficiently as when they were new. Who would even know if the company would still be around to cover warranty work. I would also have to pay someone to take down and reinstall if I needed a new roof.



Yeah - whole system/house panels provided via a solar company are tricky. Lots of fine print. Mine is all DIY.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> I found a old pic when I first started noticing the mealybugs. I thought it was sap leaching out from the pads at first.
> View attachment 340142


My hobby is Hoya...got this one some years ag from hawaii...it got mealy bugs when I moved to Oregon, then about 15 Hoya got them so out of a buncha Hoya I have about 7 now...death by mealy bugs...


I've worked real hard daily with the rubbing alcohol, so far so gone...lol...sure hope they don't come back...if I were you I'd load a spray bottle...good luck


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah - whole system/house panels provided via a solar company are tricky. Lots of fine print. Mine is all DIY.


Oh ok, did you mount the panels on the roof?


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> My hobby is Hoya...got this one some years ag from hawaii...it got mealy bugs when I moved to Oregon, then about 15 Hoya got them so out of a buncha Hoya I have about 7 now...death by mealy bugs...
> View attachment 340144
> 
> I've worked real hard daily with the rubbing alcohol, so far so gone...lol...sure hope they don't come back...if I were you I'd load a spray bottle...good luck
> View attachment 340145


Yeah I think I will get relentless with the alcohol. I am thinking of scraping off some of the dirt and expose the roots and treat the ground also. I would hate to have to start all over.


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> My hobby is Hoya...got this one some years ag from hawaii...it got mealy bugs when I moved to Oregon, then about 15 Hoya got them so out of a buncha Hoya I have about 7 now...death by mealy bugs...
> View attachment 340144
> 
> I've worked real hard daily with the rubbing alcohol, so far so gone...lol...sure hope they don't come back...if I were you I'd load a spray bottle...good luck
> View attachment 340145


If they come back you might want to change the soil.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Goodnight to you all!


@Ray--Opo I have the same problem. Little mealy bugs, or scaly bugs. They infest every corner of wood on our citrus trees and just keep coming back
What's bad is the ants farm the buggers, so they store them in little underground pockets on the tree stump, and they just keep coming back.
I've hosed them, sprayed them with every type of bicarbonate of soda, rubbing alcohol, vinegar etc, but no luck, I'll try to get some images tomorrow


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Maybe you should go out and fly a kite!?


The winds would be strong enough to blow me across to Florida Ray!!
Cheap flight!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Definitely mealybugs, they look like white fuzzy things on the pads. I haven't done rubbing alcohol because it would take me forever to wipe down each pad. I guess I could put the alcohol in a pump sprayer. After applying it I could rinse it off after a few minutes. I have tried everything else but neem oil.


I keep a spray bottle of alcohol available for any bug I don't want. I use it to kill flies mostly. It only kills on contact but that's enough for me.?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> There is rumors here in Florida that the power companies are going to add a fee for having solar panels.


Unbelievable!! The greedy [email protected]@rds get you always don't they?


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Friends . .
> Sunny day here in SF Bay Area, supposed to get up to 66° this afternoon.
> I have a fun lil field trip to do today....There is a BirdMart going on at the Vallejo fairgrounds @ 10am, bout 20 mi away. Bird's, & Toy's, & Feed and . . . an occasional Tort and other misc. stuff.
> Will be nice to get out of the house (even w/a Mask) to see something different....YAY!


I hope you have a good day, Marsha!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> The greedy Florida energy companies don’t want you making & using your own power! Crazy. The Sunshine State….wants to outlaw solar panel use. ?‍ Crazy, but true.


Yes, there are many power companies that are in the process of adding fee's or some other form of obstruction for folks who Have, or are planing to get solar....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> I hope you have a good day, Marsha!!


It was NICE getting out of the house. I only spent about 30 min there. Not as many vendors as I had hoped. Maybe 25, and probably 20 of them were selling birds. Mostly Keet's, Tiel's, and Love Birds. I'm Not in the market for another bird, although there were several Timneh Grey's there. They tend to be the smarty pants of the parrots. 
Any way I was looking for Yucca Shreaders for my kids to chew on and "DESTROY" . Only found two, but hey, 2 is more than I had before. 
AND virtually everyone there was Masked up....
Was fun....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice, I looked into solar panels but with the numbers I was getting. I was basically paying 30,000 with no battery backup. In 15 years only saving roughly 15,000. Then when the warranty expired in 20 years. I would end up with panels on my roof not working as efficiently as when they were new. Who would even know if the company would still be around to cover warranty work. I would also have to pay someone to take down and reinstall if I needed a new roof.


Mine were paid off in 7 years, now going on14/15 years . . .


----------



## jaizei

Ray--Opo said:


> They say ladybugs love to eat them. But I wonder if they would stay around or fly away. I would also have to see if ladybugs can survive in Florida. Some of the plants have turned a lighter green. Everything I have read is it is probably a root mealybug. I also found out that mealybugs are a big destroyer of many crops here in Florida.
> Guess it's time to ask Google.



If there are pests in your yard, some of them will stick around but some will leave. I think it'd increase their overall presence in your area in the longer term. You could also try planting more flowers/flowering bushes since pollen attracts them, but that be slower for results.


----------



## Yvonne G

It never occurred to me the panels had a life span and, wouldn't you know it? Mine started failing when they got to be 25 years old, which just happens to be their life span. Didn't really matter though because the company I bought from had gone out of business a few years prior. They were paid for and the company I called to fix the problem very kindly worked something out with me, doing a complete re-wire for a very reasonable price. So my 25 year old panels are now closer to 30 years old and, depending upon the orientation of the sun to the earth, I get about 20kw hours a day. . . a little less in winter when the sun's path across my panels is more southerly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Goodnight to you all!
> View attachment 340146
> 
> @Ray--Opo I have the same problem. Little mealy bugs, or scaly bugs. They infest every corner of wood on our citrus trees and just keep coming back
> What's bad is the ants farm the buggers, so they store them in little underground pockets on the tree stump, and they just keep coming back.
> I've hosed them, sprayed them with every type of bicarbonate of soda, rubbing alcohol, vinegar etc, but no luck, I'll try to get some images tomorrow


I heard that also that they will catch a ride on a ant to infest the plant. I wish I could kill them in the ground but afraid of Opo eating grass that's tainted by what I use.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jaizei said:


> If there are pests in your yard, some of them will stick around but some will leave. I think it'd increase their overall presence in your area in the longer term. You could also try planting more flowers/flowering bushes since pollen attracts them, but that be slower for results.


Ok thanks, I will research and see if Florida weather ok for ladybugs. I have never seen one here.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I keep a spray bottle of alcohol available for any bug I don't want. I use it to kill flies mostly. It only kills on contact but that's enough for me.?


Thanks Cathie, is there a certain water to alcohol ratio you prefer?


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Mine were paid off in 7 years, now going on14/15 years . . .


That's nice you paid them off so quickly..


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> That's nice you paid them off so quickly..


Yes, it was, and as Yvonne had mentioned, mine have lost some of their output. I have 16 - 240w panels and checked each one individually to see if a diode had failed, but could not find the reason why the lower output. Possibly the inverter, as they only have a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, it was, and as Yvonne had mentioned, mine have lost some of their output. I have 16 - 240w panels and checked each one individually to see if a diode had failed, but could not find the reason why the lower output. Possibly the inverter, as they only have a 10 year warranty.


That could be the problem. Now they have single inverters for each panel.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok thanks, I will research and see if Florida weather ok for ladybugs. I have never seen one here.


There are like 90 different ladybugs that survive in Florida. I see you can buy on Amazon and they are not expensive. Now I need to see if the cool weather here is ok or wait till it warms up.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Another Monday comes around as a new week begins. 
The weather is much calmer - thankfully - back to grey and getting cold again as the week goes on.
No plans for today - just going with the flow. 
Have a good day!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, is there a certain water to alcohol ratio you prefer?


I've always used 91%. But weaker may work. I've just never tried that.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I've always used 91%. But weaker may work. I've just never tried that.


Around these part's 60% or 70% are the norm's for Isopropyl alcohol.
Although at some Dollar Store's it can be as low as 40% to 50%.


----------



## Lyn W

Also saw this Ray @Ray--Opo


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I've always used 91%. But weaker may work. I've just never tried that.


Thanks


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Also saw this Ray @Ray--Opo
> View attachment 340188


Thanks Lyn, I hadn't seen that one before. I will give it a whirl.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Also saw this Ray @Ray--Opo
> View attachment 340188


Hum, except got the Dish soap, sounds kinda tasty....?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended. 
Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is. 
We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long! 

Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too. 

Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet? 

@Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too. 

Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap. 

@Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in? 

Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.


A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you. 

Who else is still about?
I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.

Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam! 
And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out. 
It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there. 

I think I need a gin. 
Or a djinn.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?
> 
> @Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too.
> 
> Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap.
> 
> @Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in?
> 
> Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you.
> 
> Who else is still about?
> I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.
> 
> Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam!
> And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out.
> It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there.
> 
> I think I need a gin.
> Or a djinn.


Welcome back! You have just made my day.?? I have missed you, hope everyone is doing good. 
I have always had a tort,his name is Opo and is a 4.5 year old sully. 
Here he is today doing what tortoises do.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> Welcome back! You have just made my day.?? I have missed you, hope everyone is doing good.
> I have always had a tort,his name is Opo and is a 4.5 year old sully.
> Here he is today doing what tortoises do.
> View attachment 340194


Silly me! Of course Opo was your tortoise, how could I forget?


Oh yeah. Brain slug.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?
> 
> @Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too.
> 
> Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap.
> 
> @Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in?
> 
> Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you.
> 
> Who else is still about?
> I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.
> 
> Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam!
> And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out.
> It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there.
> 
> I think I need a gin.
> Or a djinn.


I locked myself in ??


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Around these part's 60% or 70% are the norm's for Isopropyl alcohol.
> Although at some Dollar Store's it can be as low as 40% to 50%.


That's the norm around here too. But since I can find the 91%, that's what I always keep around the house for my bug killer. Sorry I'm a bug murderer and I want them instantly dead ??if I decide to spray them.?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?
> 
> @Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too.
> 
> Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap.
> 
> @Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in?
> 
> Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you.
> 
> Who else is still about?
> I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.
> 
> Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam!
> And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out.
> It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there.
> 
> I think I need a gin.
> Or a djinn.


I missed you, too.


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?
> 
> @Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too.
> 
> Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap.
> 
> @Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in?
> 
> Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you.
> 
> Who else is still about?
> I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.
> 
> Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam!
> And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out.
> It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there.
> 
> I think I need a gin.
> Or a djinn.




Oh, ever since I discovered powdered cheese bulk in jars I've learned how to Americanize many foods the easy way.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Silly me! Of course Opo was your tortoise, how could I forget?
> View attachment 340195
> 
> Oh yeah. Brain slug.


When I told Opo you forgot him. He was very upset and went to bed early. He should be ok in the morning. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

jaizei said:


> Oh, ever since I discovered powdered cheese bulk in jars I've learned how to Americanize many foods the easy way.
> 
> View attachment 340198


I have never seen that before. I can think of a ton of foods to use that on.
Popcorn came to mind first.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?
> 
> @Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too.
> 
> Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap.
> 
> @Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in?
> 
> Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you.
> 
> Who else is still about?
> I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.
> 
> Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam!
> And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out.
> It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there.
> 
> I think I need a gin.
> Or a djinn.


Greeting's (Adam)?
So nice to see you here, and so nice to meet you....
The Grl is shortened for Girl, and the Menagerie, is in regards to the Parrot's (9) ?, House Pigeon (1), Geese (2), Duck's (5) ?, Tort's (2), Dog's (5)?, fish (Salt & Fresh)? that I live with and serve. . . they are relentless masters ?.....
Hum Cup Of Joe,,,,,NO, they didn't offer, now I feel like I'm missing out on something, bum. And the armadillo, hum, I don't have one of those YET!
I joined TFO a year and a few months ago, But am not sure when I found the CDR.
I like the recess's and the folks that live here....
Hope to chat with you more....
And thank you for the kind greeting...
Gin? , , hum, I could use a Gimlet...


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Nice, I looked into solar panels but with the numbers I was getting. I was basically paying 30,000 with no battery backup. In 15 years only saving roughly 15,000. Then when the warranty expired in 20 years. I would end up with panels on my roof not working as efficiently as when they were new. Who would even know if the company would still be around to cover warranty work. I would also have to pay someone to take down and reinstall if I needed a new roof.


Panels are a pain when you need a new roof. Dan bought the house in Boulder in about 1994. The solar hot water panels were on the roof when he bought it. He moved them off the roof when we got a new roof about 8 yrs later & then reinstalled them afterwards. Except for 1 repair to a panel & a slow small leak of antifreeze which he had to add fluid once a yr, the panels were still working 
when we moved out in 2021. Almost 30 yrs. When we got a week or so of bad weather with no sun in the winter, you sure missed the extra pre-heat to the hot water. And we did a lot of camping off the grid with solar panels, & we're putting up solar panels to heat water in Oklahoma this spring. They have their uses except at night & when there's thick cloud cover. Just keep looking for the right set-up that makes sense for you & Rose. I sure hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Jan A

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, there are many power companies that are in the process of adding fee's or some other form of obstruction for folks who Have, or are planing to get solar....


Is the reason for the fee because the utility company has to have backup for peak power demands, emergencies, downed power lines, etc. Solar & wind can't provide that dependable power backup & battery storage has a long way to go. Or is the fee because the utility wants you to use x amount of watts/ month from their power supply?

Now I haven't seen that PURPA expired or has been revoked, which requires utility companies to buy excess power from renewable energy sources, even just from single homes.

Ratemaking at federal, state & local levels is not for the faint of heart. We, the consumer, pay one way or another.


----------



## Blackdog1714

jaizei said:


> Oh, ever since I discovered powdered cheese bulk in jars I've learned how to Americanize many foods the easy way.
> 
> View attachment 340198


I raise you the power of butter!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?
> 
> @Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too.
> 
> Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap.
> 
> @Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in?
> 
> Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you.
> 
> Who else is still about?
> I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.
> 
> Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam!
> And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out.
> It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there.
> 
> I think I need a gin.
> Or a djinn.



Welcome back, I was out back mixing up, turning & salting some Maryland cheese wheels so i couldn't reply yesterday. Hope things are well in Morocco.

ps - it might be time for a new contest of sorts. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?


Welcome back, Adam.
I've not killed the neighbours yet - waiting until I have the patio re done.
I'm glad you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.
Some lovely new people here for you to get to know and still a few of us oldies about but sadly some like Linda and Carol rarely post these days.
Maybe they'll pop in to say hello to you.
Not see you soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
Hope you're all having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Welcome back, I was out back mixing up, turning & salting some Maryland cheese wheels so i couldn't reply yesterday. Hope things are well in Morocco.
> 
> ps - it might be time for a new contest of sorts. ?


Yes a new contest ? gotta keep the beady little wheels a turning.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've been absent for a day or two longer than I originally intended.
> Busy building Xanadu, you know how it is.
> We are all good here, apart from Xanadu, I have been busy inventing the wheel, creating fire and making a matter-transmitter. wifey plays stuff on her phone device thing. Tidgy eats a lot and is now six feet long!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I couldn't be bothered to look back further than this page, but it's nice to see some familiar names and some new ones too.
> 
> Hi @Lyn W, Cymru am byth and all that. Have you killed your neighbours yet?
> 
> @Yvonne G, I must confess to having missed you somewhat and am delighted to find that you are still alive! I bet you're quite happy about it too.
> 
> Ray's still here too. Hi @Ray--Opo, did you actually get a tortoise in the end? Or did you have one already, I can't recall. Hope your health is good, old chap.
> 
> @Cathie G! Splendiferous to know that you're still about the old place or did they lock you in?
> 
> Cameron! @jaizei ! I have returned to give you cheese lessons. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> A very late welcome to @MenagerieGrl. I hope they offered you a cup of coffee and an armadillo. Is Grl short for grill? Do you work in the restaurant of a zoo? Anyway, nice to meet you.
> 
> Who else is still about?
> I must thank Linda and Cathy for the Christmas cards they sent to me. It's nice to know I haven't been entirely forgotten. Hmmm. Actually, I doubt that forgetting me is possible.
> 
> Anyway, I have actually returned as I have come to learn that a terrible administrative error has occurred and somehow Ed @ZEROPILOT has been made into a moderator. Whoa to Troy! Whoa to the House of Priam!
> And Todd as well? @Toddrickfl1 What on earth has been going on since I have been away? You all clearly can't be left to your own devices on this wonderful forum, so it's jolly lucky that I've come back to sort all this out.
> It's pretty obvious that I should have been made Admin by now. Massive oversight there.
> 
> I think I need a gin.
> Or a djinn.


Yes you are unforgettable.? like the other ones here. I have to have my TFO and CDR fix as much as I need my coffee in the morning ? yes we have a bunch of mias. They'll be back ?. soon I hope.????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> Oh, ever since I discovered powdered cheese bulk in jars I've learned how to Americanize many foods the easy way.


How lovely.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ray--Opo said:


> When I told Opo you forgot him. He was very upset and went to bed early. He should be ok in the morning. ?


I do hope so. 
I'm terribly sorry. Short term memory is the first to..........erm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MenagerieGrl said:


> Greeting's (Adam)?
> So nice to see you here, and so nice to meet you....
> The Grl is shortened for Girl, and the Menagerie, is in regards to the Parrot's (9) ?, House Pigeon (1), Geese (2), Duck's (5) ?, Tort's (2), Dog's (5)?, fish (Salt & Fresh)? that I live with and serve. . . they are relentless masters ?.....
> Hum Cup Of Joe,,,,,NO, they didn't offer, now I feel like I'm missing out on something, bum. And the armadillo, hum, I don't have one of those YET!
> I joined TFO a year and a few months ago, But am not sure when I found the CDR.
> I like the recess's and the folks that live here....
> Hope to chat with you more....
> And thank you for the kind greeting...
> Gin? , , hum, I could use a Gimlet...


Yes, it's Adam. Or you can call me Deirdre, It's up to you. 
That's a respectable zoo you've got there. I just have wifey and Tidgy in my zoo. wifey attracts the tourists and Tidgy is really my lab assistant. 


Well, allow me to offer you a cup of coffee.


Milk? 
The armadillos in the Cold Dark Room are for sitting on, but one must beware of the hedgehogs who like to sit on them too. There is also Montgomery, the giant armadillo who acts as a sort of mobile coffee table.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, and a rather belated welcome to The Cold Dark Room.


Since the One-legged Pirate is either neglecting his duties again, or has left the building, I shall offer you a coffee. 
Milk?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Welcome back, I was out back mixing up, turning & salting some Maryland cheese wheels so i couldn't reply yesterday. Hope things are well in Morocco.
> 
> ps - it might be time for a new contest of sorts. ?


Things are super here in Morocco. Which is just as well as I've been stuck here for two years due to Covid restrictions. 
Maryland Cheese Wheels. Yum yum! 
I've just finished my Fossil Forum Secret Santa so I'm having a bit of a break from competitions for a while as that also featured several games. Sixty-five players, thirteen countries, twenty six US states, most exhausting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Not see you soon.


Indeed. Linda did send me a Crimbo card, which was nice. I chat to Mooz on the Fossil Forum when she visits. 
New blood is always welcome.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Yes you are unforgettable.? like the other ones here. I have to have my TFO and CDR fix as much as I need my coffee in the morning ? yes we have a bunch of mias. They'll be back ?. soon I hope.????


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and a rather belated welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> View attachment 340253
> 
> Since the One-legged Pirate is either neglecting his duties again, or has left the building, I shall offer you a coffee.
> Milk?


I'll take that coffee BLACK, with a couple thimbleful's of Bushmills
Thank you. . . .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

MenagerieGrl said:


> I'll take that coffee BLACK, with a couple thimbleful's of Bushmills
> Thank you. . . .


I do rather enjoy Bushmills. YumYum. 
Sugar?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good morning all, have a nice day!


Something intresting is happening, the last two nights I dreamt I got leopard hatchlings, the first night 2, the second night 3, perhaps it's a sign?
It seems I finally have the honour to meet the founder of the Cold Dark Room!
Hi @Tidgy's Dad , my name is Frans, nice place you have here!
Nice fossils you have there as well, my brother loves fossils


(A part of his collection)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TheLastGreen said:


> Something intresting is happening, the last two nights I dreamt I got leopard hatchlings, the first night 2, the second night 3, perhaps it's a sign?
> It seems I finally have the honour to meet the founder of the Cold Dark Room!
> Hi @Tidgy's Dad , my name is Frans, nice place you have here!
> Nice fossils you have there as well, my brother loves fossils
> View attachment 340266
> 
> (A part of his collection)


Hello, Franz. jolly nice to meet you.
It is indeed a nice place, though Cold and Dark,

but also warm and light.
I agree it must be quite an honour for you to finally meet me. Lucky you.
Regarding your dream, I think I agree that it is a sign. A sign that you are bonkers, one suspects. Which isn't a bad thing.
I spot some Moroccan fossils among your brothers collection there. The fossilized baby _Eifelia towerus _is my favourite, though.
Coffee?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Yes please! Perhaps the SA type, moerkoffie, (moer means to bludgeon someone), so it's a strong type of coffee.
I showed my brother the image I took of his fossil collection, he says I didn't do it justice lol???
Here's the full one



A few anthropological artifacts as well, rather ironic though, loads of fossils here, but they're so hard to get


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TheLastGreen said:


> Yes please! Perhaps the SA type, moerkoffie, (moer means to bludgeon someone), so it's a strong type of coffee.
> I showed my brother the image I took of his fossil collection, he says I didn't do it justice lol???
> Here's the full one
> View attachment 340268
> View attachment 340271
> 
> A few anthropological artifacts as well, rather ironic though, loads of fossils here, but they're so hard to get


Yes, I understand there are rather strict laws regarding collecting in South Africa.
Milk?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do hope so.
> I'm terribly sorry. Short term memory is the first to..........erm?


Opo didn't come out of his box all day. But I am sure it was the electrician fixing the plug by Opo's box. And the weather was 62° and cloudy. So I think you are ok with Opo. ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's Adam. Or you can call me Deirdre, It's up to you.
> That's a respectable zoo you've got there. I just have wifey and Tidgy in my zoo. wifey attracts the tourists and Tidgy is really my lab assistant.
> View attachment 340250
> 
> Well, allow me to offer you a cup of coffee.
> View attachment 340251
> 
> Milk?
> The armadillos in the Cold Dark Room are for sitting on, but one must beware of the hedgehogs who like to sit on them too. There is also Montgomery, the giant armadillo who acts as a sort of mobile coffee table.


I haven't met Montgomery yet!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and a rather belated welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> View attachment 340253
> 
> Since the One-legged Pirate is either neglecting his duties again, or has left the building, I shall offer you a coffee.
> Milk?


I let the One-legged Pirate borrow one of my prosthetic legs. He probably exploring more of the CDR.?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> I raise you the power of butter!
> View attachment 340215


That could go on my popcorn also. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do hope so.
> I'm terribly sorry. Short term memory is the first to..........erm?


Yes and I can't remember the second one.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, and a rather belated welcome to The Cold Dark Room.
> View attachment 340253
> 
> Since the One-legged Pirate is either neglecting his duties again, or has left the building, I shall offer you a coffee.
> Milk?


We had a member who stepped in and shared all our little idiosyncrasies and inhabitants with new members, but sadly she has been absent for a while now. So some of our newer members have missed out on the welcome to CDR.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all,
I'm a bit late today having taken my nephew to his dentist - miles away! Then he returned the favour this afternoon to help me move some things in the house. 

A construction company has moved onto a piece of waste land they own not too far from my house and I've spent hours today trying to find out what they are going to do, not because I'm bothered about building plans etc but I am worried that if they rip up a lot of mature wild shrubs and bushes on one side of the site at this time of year, their machines will kill any hedgehogs still hibernating. 

I've emailed them to ask them to go carefully and to contact me if they find any hedgehogs that need relocating, but sadly many of the workers just aren't interested. I'm hoping they are just going to use the site for storage for a while but we'll see.?

All this worrying is exhausting!! So I'm going to take myself off to bed.
I hope everyone's having a good Wednesday and I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We had a member who stepped in and shared all our little idiosyncrasies and inhabitants with new members, but sadly she has been absent for a while now. So some of our newer members have missed out on the welcome to CDR.


Yep ? and Carol was pretty good about that too. I miss her Monday? summaries of the week.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bit late, but ust wishing everyone a great 2022.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another very bright sunny day here in Maryland. My solar panels are max‘d out, batteries all fully charged. I even have a few lights and a small fan “on” to keep those electrons flowing through the batteries.

It’s going to be about 60 degrees again here today & tomorrow. Lots of birdies active. Spring flowers breaking ground. Snowdrops are up.
No hedgehogs here ?‍


----------



## TheLastGreen

@Maro2Bear those galanthus flowers are beautiful!
Do they grow as weeds there, do you get other flowers like crocus flowers over there as well?


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> @Maro2Bear those galanthus flowers are beautiful!
> Do they grow as weeds there, do you get other flowers like crocus flowers over there as well?



Yes….all the traditional Spring flowering bulbs & trees. Im pretty certain that Galanthus pretty much has to initially be planted as bulbs, but over time they spread & spread. Snowdrops are always the first, then the Crocus followed quickly by the daffodils, tulips & hyacinths. 
Our Bluebells will pop up sometime then too. Then the Spring flowering trees & shrubs like fruit trees & the bright yellow forsythia.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Another very bright sunny day here in Maryland. My solar panels are max‘d out, batteries all fully charged. I even have a few lights and a small fan “on” to keep those electrons flowing through the batteries.
> 
> It’s going to be about 60 degrees again here today & tomorrow. Lots of birdies active. Spring flowers breaking ground. Snowdrops are up.
> No hedgehogs here ?‍
> 
> View attachment 340328


Lovely to see the snowdrops!
Our temps have taken a dive with frost this morning and expected again tomorrow. 
It will get slightly warmer on the weekend, but with that comes rain, that's OK, but it would be nice if it could hold off for the rugby. 
Our national stadium has a roof that can be closed, but because of covid I think they are leaving it open for all games - very wise with a stadium full of people, even if we're all wearing masks.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Have a good day all!

Nice and peaceful today. I'm sitting here beside Sadie, hopefuly your Friday is as relaxing as hers!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*How Tidgy Became.

Number 1.*

The universe as we know it began 13.8 billion years ago.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ogh darn. Two recently released white-tailed eagles found dead under suspicious circumstances ?









Dorset MP Chris Loder doesn’t want Police to investigate suspicious death of white-tailed eagle


Further to yesterday’s news that two reintroduced white-tailed eagles have been found dead in suspicious circumstances on game-shooting estates in southern England and that Dorset Police are …




raptorpersecutionscotland.wordpress.com


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Ogh darn. Two recently released white-tailed eagles found dead under suspicious circumstances ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorset MP Chris Loder doesn’t want Police to investigate suspicious death of white-tailed eagle
> 
> 
> Further to yesterday’s news that two reintroduced white-tailed eagles have been found dead in suspicious circumstances on game-shooting estates in southern England and that Dorset Police are …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raptorpersecutionscotland.wordpress.com


OMG, that is so Sad to hear, such majestic creatures to be targeted for doing what comes natural. Really hoping the Dorset Police’s Rural Crime Team, get to the bottom of this and hold all people responsible. And . . if MP Loder has any connection, then he needs to be voted out or removed from service....scoundrel's !
And thank you @Maro2Bear for posting this...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Greeting friends, , ,yesterday here in SF Bay area it was SUNNY  and Warm, like 80°+ warm.
Went for a walk down at the Pinole/Hercules waterfront, where the Powder Plant's (dynamite) used to be. Way too warm for February, but I WILL make use of it....
Will probably let my Seymour buddy wander the yard (supervised) for a bit today, to get some fresh air & sunshine and to explore.....
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*How Tidgy Became.

Number 2.*

Our MIlky Way Galaxy began to form 13.6 billion years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *How Tidgy Became.
> 
> Number 1.*
> 
> The universe as we know it began 13.8 billion years ago.


Oh boy! a continuing saga? I can't wait!! I will be watching with baited and bated breath for the next episode!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*How Tidgy Became.

Number 3. *

Planet Earth and our solar system occur 4.54 billion years ago.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*Number 4. 

4.4* billion years ago, the earth had cooled enough that water vapour began to condense and the first oceans formed.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *Number 4.
> 
> 4.4* billion years ago, the earth had cooled enough that water vapour began to condense and the first oceans formed.


?
?️


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*How Tidgy Became.

Number 5.*

3.77 billion years ago we have the first definite signs of life. Reports exist of life up to 4.1 billion years ago, but these are yet to be confirmed for certain, though it is quite likely that there are fossils of this age somewhere. 
There are three Domains of life. This first one is the Archaea, microscopic single-celled organisms that still exist today and were once classified as bacteria. But they're not. None of them photosynthesize, the cell walls are completely different and although they have circular chromosomes like bacteria but unlike eukaryotes, the translation and transcription processes are closer to eukaryotes then to bacteria. They are prokaryotes, which means they have no nucleus or any membrane contained organelles They reproduce asexually and have gene transfer between individuals. It's a huge group, containing its own kingdoms with their own phyla, 
Tidgy is not directly descended from these, so I won't say any more about them at this time.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*Number 6. *

The second Domain of life, the Bacteria probably appeared 3.6 to 3.7 billion years ago, but evidence is sketchy. The first confirmed bacteria are represented by stromatolites, layered formations made by countless bacteria and dated to 3.5 billion years ago. These still exist today in one or two places. 




The above are from Australia, the one below is my oldest fossil stromatolite from the Mary Ellen Mine in Minnesota and dated to 2.11 billion years old. The red layers are jasper and the black haematite. 




These stromatolites and many other floating bacteria began to produce free oxygen as a waste product of metabolism, something new to the world at the time. So we all breath the waste of bacteria (and plants later on). Oxygen is toxic, especielly to the anaerobic life forms of the time, so on a couple of occasions life was almost wiped out by high oxygen levels. 
But Tidgy didn't evolve from bacteria either, or not exactly............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*Number 7.*

The third Domain, the eukaryotes appeared sometime before 2 billion years ago. They seem to have been symbiotic with bacteria and probably archaea as well, managed gene transfer between the three groups and eventually absorbed some bacteria into themselves to form mitochondria etc. The Eukaryota have cell nuclei and organelles with membranes. The first ones were single celled and Tidgy's ancestors lie somewhere among these. Some becamefungi, possibly 2.2 billion years ago, some algae,about 2.1 billion years ago Acritarchs that cannot be assigned to the other groups appeared 1.65 billion years ago. 
Tidgy and I have nuclei and organelles in our cells, so we are eukaryotes.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

About 2 billion years ago, some basal single-celled eukaryotes evolved two flagella to help move them about. Later some of these would evolve into plants, algae and their relatives and several other groups.
1.400 million years ago either another group of basal eukaryotes or some bikonta emerged that only had one flagellum. These used to be known as the unikonta, but have now been renamed the Amorphea as the group also contains creatures without any flagella, such as the amoeba, which are clearly related.
Which one is Tidgy? Unikonta or Amorphea?


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> About 2 billion years ago, some basal single-celled eukaryotes evolved two flagella to help move them about. Later some of these would evolve into plants and their relatives and several other groups.
> 1.400 million years ago either another group of basal eukaryotes or some bikonta emerged that only had one flagellum. These used to be known as the unikonta, but have now been renamed the Amorphea as the group also contains creatures without any flagella, such as the amoeba, which are clearly related.
> Which one is Tidgy? Unikonta or Amorphea?


He's probably still a tortoise ??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> He's probably still a tortoise ??


Tidgy is a girl, the little minx.
She is, and will always be a tortoise, but she still either belongs to the group that has a single flagella or none, or the group that has two.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> OMG, that is so Sad to hear, such majestic creatures to be targeted for doing what comes natural. Really hoping the Dorset Police’s Rural Crime Team, get to the bottom of this and hold all people responsible. And . . if MP Loder has any connection, then he needs to be voted out or removed from service....scoundrel's !
> And thank you @Maro2Bear for posting this...


Probably one of the shooting set that doesn't like competition from wildlife for killing birds.
Absolutely appalling! Fortunately the police do not need his permission.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Greeting friends, , ,yesterday here in SF Bay area it was SUNNY  and Warm, like 80°+ warm.
> Went for a walk down at the Pinole/Hercules waterfront, where the Powder Plant's (dynamite) used to be. Way too warm for February, but I WILL make use of it....
> Will probably let my Seymour buddy wander the yard (supervised) for a bit today, to get some fresh air & sunshine and to explore.....
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Hope Seymour enjoys his stroll in the sun and that your day is going well to Marsha!


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is a girl, the little minx.
> She is, and will always be a tortoise, but she still either belongs to the group that has a single flagella or none, or the group that has two.
> View attachment 340444


Okay I'll take a guess despite my limited knowledge of science. She is a eukaryote. Simply because life can evolve in so many ways.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

I can’t find @Toddrickfl1 ’s post on growing things hydroponically so I’ll just have to tag him in here….





__





How To Start An Indoor Hydroponic Herb Garden / Hydrobuilder Learning Center







hydrobuilder.com





and aquaponic systems as well





__





How To Build An Aquaponics System Cheap / Hydrobuilder Learning Center







hydrobuilder.com


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is a girl, the little minx.
> She is, and will always be a tortoise, but she still either belongs to the group that has a single flagella or none, or the group that has two.
> View attachment 340444


well, if you've used Flagyl on her recently, hopefully she has none!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Okay I'll take a guess despite my limited knowledge of science. She is a eukaryote. Simply because life can evolve in so many ways.?


Yes, she is a eukaryote as she has cell nuclei and organelles, but she is also a member of the Unikonta, as am I. This means a member of a group whose original single-celled ancestors had either one or no flagella to move them about.
The group contains two subgroups, the Amoebozoa with no flagella and the Obazoa with one flagellum.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> well, if you've used Flagyl on her recently, hopefully she has none!


Well tortoise ancestors and ours have one flagellum. So we are Obazoa.
You can still see it in the sperm cells of both our species that have one flagellum to move them.
Obazoa appeared at least 1,031.4 million years ago and probably date back as far as 1,350 million years according to molecular clock data.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, she is a eukaryote as she has cell nuclei and organelles, but she is also a member of the Unikonta, as am I. This means a member of a group whose original single-celled ancestors had either one or no flagella to move them about.
> The group contains two subgroups, the Amoebozoa with no flagella and the Obazoa with one flagellum.


Ok let's see if I get this straight... so we all had to go downhill first before we took off ? you'd think a eukaryote would learn how to get 3 flagella first but no...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cathie G said:


> Ok let's see if I get this straight... so we all had to go downhill first before we took off ? you'd think a eukaryote would learn how to get 3 flagella first but no...


One flagellum is easier to control and uses less energy. 
The Obozoa is split into a couple of groups that have the flagellum at the front and is used to pull the organism along and those that have the flagellum at the rear and pushes the cell forward. 
Our sperm cells and those of all animals do this as do those of fungi, so we all belong to the Opisthokonta, as do fungi. 
It is interesting that we are more closely related to fungi than we or fungi are to amoeba or plants. Molecular analysis and DNA comparisons back this up.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One flagellum is easier to control and uses less energy.
> The Obozoa is split into a couple of groups that have the flagellum at the front and is used to pull the organism along and those that have the flagellum at the rear and pushes the cell forward.
> Our sperm cells and those of all animals do this as do those of fungi, so we all belong to the Opisthokonta, as do fungi.
> It is interesting that we are more closely related to fungi than we or fungi are to amoeba or plants. Molecular analysis and DNA comparisons back this up.


Some how some way? it makes really good sense that the human race is deeply related to fungi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Opisthokanta is split into two groups, the Holomycota ('like fungi) which includes all fungi and opisthokants that are closer to fungi than to animals and the Holozoa (like animals) which includes animals and all the single-celled opisthokants that are closer to animals than to fungi. The Holozoa first appeared about 1 billion years ago.
So Tidgy is a Holozoan.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Opisthokanta is split into two groups, the Holomycota ('like fungi) which includes all fungi and opisthokants that are closer to fungi than to animals and the Holozoa which includes animals and all the single-celled opisthokants that are closer to animals than to fungi. The Holozoa first appeared about 1 billion years ago.
> So Tidgy is a Holozoan.


The hell you say!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> The hell you say!!!


Indeed I do.
One of the groups within the Holozoa is the Filozoa, animals and their very closest relatives which are known as stem group animals.
Tidgy is a Filozoan.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> well, if you've used Flagyl on her recently, hopefully she has none!


Ya"aaa she wouldn't have a Flagyl to be flopping all over the place when the hormones kick in . . !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Filozoa contains the Filasterea and the Choanozoa. 
The Filasterea were single-celled organisms which could switch between asexual and sexual reproduction placing the origin of sex at about a billion years ago. 
But Tidgy belongs to the other group which contains the animals and their immediate probable ancestors. 
So Tidgy is a Choanozoan, a group that seem to have evolved from a common ancestor within the Filozoa between a billion and 800 million years ago.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Now that is quite a lineage....I can only imagine all the generation's involved with that...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The Filozoa contains the Filasterea and the Choanozoa.
> The Filasterea were single-celled organisms which could switch between asexual and sexual reproduction placing the origin of sex at about a billion years ago.
> But Tidgy belongs to the other group which contains the animals and their immediate probable ancestors.
> So Tidgy is a Choanozoan, a group that seem to have evolved from a common ancestor within the Filozoa between a billion and 800 million years ago.


Ya, this is my great, great, GREAT, GREAT, GREAT . . . . Grand ma....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, this is my great, Great, GREAT, GREAT, GREAT . . . . Grand ma....
> View attachment 340451


Sorry, @Yvonne G , I couldn't help it.....?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The Cryogenian is a Geological period that occurred from 720 to 635 million years ago. The beginning of it and the end of it were marked by the greatest glaciations of all time, though another nearly as noteworthy happened when there was the extinction caused by increase in oxygen millions of years earlier. So the ice ages in the Cryogenian are known as Snowball Earth and again wiped out huge numbers of living species.


The Choanozoa contain the Choanoflagellata, a group that have single-celled and multicellular members. Later members had a frill around the end of the organism surrounding the flagellum and this eventually led to the first true animals; the Porifera, commonly known as sponges about 665 million years ago. This happened between the two major glaciations of the Cryogenian and was probably partly due to the melting of the ice causing huge amounts of sediment to be washed into the oceans allowing lots of elements and compounds to become available for organisms to metabolize. This seems to have speeded up the process of evolution.
All animals are multicellular and are known as Kingdom Animalia, or more correctly, Metazoa. All animals also have some form of internal digestive tract. 
Tidgy is a Metazoan.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya"aaa she wouldn't have a Flagyl to be flopping all over the place when the hormones kick in . . !


No but she's a Filoosy ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah. Another happy year of marriage. Wifey put on a little spread. She’s quite the chef - fresh well-marinated Ahi tuni strips on that sushi.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. Another happy year of marriage. Wifey put on a little spread. She’s quite the chef - fresh well-marinated Ahi tuni strips on that sushi.






Marriage is indeed a wonderful institution.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. Another happy year of marriage. Wifey put on a little spread. She’s quite the chef - fresh well-marinated Ahi tuni strips on that sushi.
> 
> View attachment 340473
> View attachment 340474


Happy anniversary to the two of you.?.


----------



## Cathie G

I did a picture session with Razberri and I've come to the conclusion that I have a wombit.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Sponges do not have proper layers of 'skin' or tissue layers. They're really just lumps of cells.
This one's from the Wren's Nest, Dudley, West Midlands, England and is 428 million years old.


All other animals have one (Placozoa) or at least two (Eumetazoa) layers of tissue in the skin, gut lining etc. 
Tidgy is a Eumetazoan.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One flagellum is easier to control and uses less energy.
> The Obozoa is split into a couple of groups that have the flagellum at the front and is used to pull the organism along and those that have the flagellum at the rear and pushes the cell forward.
> Our sperm cells and those of all animals do this as do those of fungi, so we all belong to the Opisthokonta, as do fungi.
> It is interesting that we are more closely related to fungi than we or fungi are to amoeba or plants. Molecular analysis and DNA comparisons back this up.


?Is that how we all decided we like a good couch to laze around on depending on how much flagellum we got? ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. Another happy year of marriage. Wifey put on a little spread. She’s quite the chef - fresh well-marinated Ahi tuni strips on that sushi.
> 
> View attachment 340473
> View attachment 340474


WOW Mark, with a spread like that . . . YOU must be loved... . .Awesome...


----------



## EllieMay

Thinkin of you all ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

EllieMay said:


> Thinkin of you all ?


Thinking of you too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Good mornynooning, Roommates!



The Eumetozoa contains two groups. 
The first is the Radiata which are radially symmetrical and include the weird and extinct Trilobozoa.


as well as the wonderful comb jellies :


and the Cnidarians including jellyfish (here's one of my fossil ones, _Essexella asherae_ from Mazon Creek in Illinois. 309 million years old.


The Cnidaria also include sea anemones and corals.
Here's the coral _Grewingkia canadensis _from Indiana, 445 million years old.




The other group of Eumetozoa are the Bilateria, bilaterally symmetrical animals. 
Tidgy is a member of the Bilateria.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Some how some way? it makes really good sense that the human race is deeply related to fungi.


Hence the expression 'he's a real fun guy!'


----------



## Lyn W

Co


Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. Another happy year of marriage. Wifey put on a little spread. She’s quite the chef - fresh well-marinated Ahi tuni strips on that sushi.
> 
> View attachment 340473
> View attachment 340474


Congratulations!!! Hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Thinkin of you all ?


Hi Heather! How are you all
We miss you!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a very wet, windy day here again.
Yesterday's rugby match was very edge of the seat stuff with eventually a 20 -17 win for Wales, but neither Scotland nor Wales played tremendously well with a lot of penalties being thrown away by both sides. The atmosphere in the stadium was brilliant and it's the win that counts, so we're happy in Wales!! We play England next - hoping for the best but fearing the worst but Scotland beat England last weekend, so we may be fine ???
I hope everyone has a good Sunday.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Afternoon, Lyn.
Glad you enjoyed a seat of your pant's game....
The Super Bowl will Be playing here this afternoon in Inglewood, outside of LA. I may pop my head in to watch some of it, But my local team got beat two weeks ago, so I have no vested interest in the game. 
Another sunny mid 70's day here. Will work on yard clean up today after breakfast. Seymour got up early, so He's already had a lil snacky snack. Will get him outside for some freash air & sunshine also...
Hope everyone's day is going lovely....Take care all!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> View attachment 340496
> 
> 
> The Eumetozoa contains two groups.
> The first is the Radiata which are radially symmetrical and include the weird and extinct Trilobozoa.
> 
> View attachment 340497
> as well as the wonderful comb jellies :
> View attachment 340498
> 
> and the Cnidarians including jellyfish (here's one of my fossil ones, _Essexella asherae_ from Mazon Creek in Illinois. 309 million years old.
> View attachment 340499
> 
> The Cnidaria also include sea anemones and corals.
> Here's the coral _Grewingkia canadensis _from Indiana, 445 million years old.
> View attachment 340500
> 
> View attachment 340501
> 
> The other group of Eumetozoa are the Bilateria, bilaterally symmetrical animals.
> Tidgy is a member of the Bilateria.


Rather than a coral, isn't that a shark's tooth? Are you just posting pictures to make sure we're paying attention?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Rather than a coral, isn't that a shark's tooth? Are you just posting pictures to make sure we're paying attention?



Yeah….that large one looks like a Megalodon.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> View attachment 340496
> 
> 
> The Eumetozoa contains two groups.
> The first is the Radiata which are radially symmetrical and include the weird and extinct Trilobozoa.
> 
> View attachment 340497
> as well as the wonderful comb jellies :
> View attachment 340498
> 
> and the Cnidarians including jellyfish (here's one of my fossil ones, _Essexella asherae_ from Mazon Creek in Illinois. 309 million years old.
> View attachment 340499
> 
> The Cnidaria also include sea anemones and corals.
> Here's the coral _Grewingkia canadensis _from Indiana, 445 million years old.
> View attachment 340500
> 
> View attachment 340501
> 
> The other group of Eumetozoa are the Bilateria, bilaterally symmetrical animals.
> Tidgy is a member of the Bilateria.


It looks like a mosasourus tooth


But my brother confirmed it is a coral


----------



## TheLastGreen

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. Another happy year of marriage. Wifey put on a little spread. She’s quite the chef - fresh well-marinated Ahi tuni strips on that sushi.
> 
> View attachment 340473
> View attachment 340474


Happy anniversary @Maro2Bear !


----------



## zolasmum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> View attachment 340496
> 
> 
> The Eumetozoa contains two groups.
> The first is the Radiata which are radially symmetrical and include the weird and extinct Trilobozoa.
> 
> View attachment 340497
> as well as the wonderful comb jellies :
> View attachment 340498
> 
> and the Cnidarians including jellyfish (here's one of my fossil ones, _Essexella asherae_ from Mazon Creek in Illinois. 309 million years old.
> View attachment 340499
> 
> The Cnidaria also include sea anemones and corals.
> Here's the coral _Grewingkia canadensis _from Indiana, 445 million years old.
> View attachment 340500
> 
> View attachment 340501
> 
> The other group of Eumetozoa are the Bilateria, bilaterally symmetrical animals.
> Tidgy is a member of the Bilateria.


I have always wanted to become part of a comb jelly when I die, which is why my ashes will be scattered in the sea at a place where they exist. I really hope it will be one with flashing lights !
Angie


----------



## Maggie3fan

Has anyone heard of a book called "Rosalie The bird market turtle"?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Has anyone heard of a book called "Rosalie The bird market turtle"?


No, I haven't but My old room mate Got her Sulcata at one of the local BirdMart's, years ago...?


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Has anyone heard of a book called "Rosalie The bird market turtle"?


Maybe our resident author @jsheffield has heard. Id think in all his research & writing it’s popped up.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Thinkin of you all ?


Oh I've been wondering about you ??. How's stuff going? What's Cinderella up to??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Has anyone heard of a book called "Rosalie The bird market turtle"?


Now I gotta Google again...?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Now I gotta Google again...?


I found it for sale on Amazon. What? Looks like a pretty good old book. A treasure to keep for the grands.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe our resident author @jsheffield has heard. Id think in all his research & writing it’s popped up.


I thought so as well. It's an old book with old printing and art...it's was given to me by a friend who found it in her attic...it's super kewl.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I thought so as well. It's an old book with old printing and art...it's was given to me by a friend who found it in her attic...it's super kewl.


Look...published in 1962


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I thought so as well. It's an old book with old printing and art...it's was given to me by a friend who found it in her attic...it's super kewl.


Wow nice. It pops right up on Amazon. They had a couple of gently used hardcover for sale. And new paperbacks also. I love old books. I would want the original even if gently used to add to my library.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Look...published in 1962
> View attachment 340534
> 
> View attachment 340535


The date I found was the same book published in 1967. Yours is even better.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> The date I found was the same book published in 1967. Yours is even better.


It's nice you have an interest in books too...


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good mornynooning, Roommates!
> View attachment 340496
> 
> 
> The Eumetozoa contains two groups.
> The first is the Radiata which are radially symmetrical and include the weird and extinct Trilobozoa.
> 
> View attachment 340497
> as well as the wonderful comb jellies :
> View attachment 340498
> 
> and the Cnidarians including jellyfish (here's one of my fossil ones, _Essexella asherae_ from Mazon Creek in Illinois. 309 million years old.
> View attachment 340499
> 
> The Cnidaria also include sea anemones and corals.
> Here's the coral _Grewingkia canadensis _from Indiana, 445 million years old.
> View attachment 340500
> 
> View attachment 340501
> 
> The other group of Eumetozoa are the Bilateria, bilaterally symmetrical animals.
> Tidgy is a member of the Bilateria.


It's funny. A tortoise reminds me more of a radiata but also a star fish.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> It's nice you have an interest in books too...


I love old books. There's so much old knowledge and history in them. I taught my teenage sons from an old old math book when I had them in homeschool. It was so old and was a high school book that made the high school books in the 90's look like kindergarten. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I love old books. There's so much old knowledge and history in them. I taught my teenage sons from an old old math book when I had them in homeschool. It was so old and was a high school book that made the high school books in the 90's look like kindergarten. I wish I still had it.


I love books too - I have too many. I've stopped buying them and use the library instead. With technology taking over and charity shops not taking books as often as the used to, by the time I shake off my mortal coil I bet they'll all just go to landfill. Maybe my family can pile them up in the garden and have a big bonfire with me on the top.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Lyn W said:


> Hence the expression 'he's a real fun guy!'


Indeed. 
There's not mushroom for argument hare.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yvonne G said:


> Rather than a coral, isn't that a shark's tooth? Are you just posting pictures to make sure we're paying attention?


Shark's teeth are far more simple.
This is a bit of a megalodon from my collection. They were between 14 to 20 metres in length, far bigger than recent sharks , though they only became extinct 3 million years back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

TheLastGreen said:


> It looks like a mosasourus tooth
> But my brother confirmed it is a coral


Mosasaur fossils are quite common in Morocco.
But the teeth are very different from species to species, some are flat or rounded for eating molluscs, others are sharper for quick kills on smaller prey, others still large and pointed for capturing big prey. They were all lizards. Literally belonging to the lizard group, not dinosaurs, ichthyosaurs or whatnot 
Don't have teeth photographed at the moment, I've given most of mine away as it's not my thing. 
But here's some Mosasaur vertebrae.

.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> There's not mushroom for argument hare.


?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I read at least one book every day. And at least one scientific paper. 
When I'm well and sober that is. 
Which isn't often.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Early Bilateria include the Xenocoelomorpha.
Not quite sure which one, but Tidgy and I are probably descended from something very like ;


Bilateria first appeared about 560 million years ago.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I love books too - I have too many. I've stopped buying them and use the library instead. With technology taking over and charity shops not taking books as often as the used to, by the time I shake off my mortal coil I bet they'll all just go to landfill. Maybe my family can pile them up in the garden and have a big bonfire with me on the top.


There's a few down through the years that I wish so much that I would have kept and not lost. They were really old. I had an audibon book that told me that white pelicans were native to Ohio in the early 1900's. The book was probably written around 1940. With Ohio's conservation efforts I've actually seen them lately but I wouldn't have really known what I was seeing without that book.


----------



## Cathie G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I read at least one book every day. And at least one scientific paper.
> When I'm well and sober that is.
> Which isn't often.


Any more I have to use a magnifying glass along with my reading glasses so... you know how that goes ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Valentine's Day!
I think the postie is late today, or the big sack of cards he has for me is slowing him down?

The weather's not too bad here at the moment but more rain is expected through the week.

Talking of post our privatised Royal Mail is changing our stamps
from these ------------------------------to these with barcodes



You will be able to access videos and information using the barcode. We are all baffled as to why anyone would want to do that!?
It's a complete waste of money and - just another excuse to whack our postage prices up again. 
That's progress for you!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Obviously, I got lots of Valentines cars. 
2,681 at the last count.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of the groups in Bilateria is the Nephrozoa. These animals all have a mouth, layered coelom (gut) and anus. They first appeared about 558 million years ago. 
Tidgy is a nephrozoan.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good night to you all!


It's getting cold...
The nights here are reaching 22C, anything below 26C is cold here
It's weird, you can feel the difference in the temperature in the wind, it may be the same temp, but still, it feels colder now as the season changes


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night to you all!
> View attachment 340584
> 
> It's getting cold...
> The nights here are reaching 22C, anything below 26C is cold here
> It's weird, you can feel the difference in the temperature in the wind, it may be the same temp, but still, it feels colder now as the season changes


That's about average for our summer temps and about as warm as I like it, anything higher and I'm in the shade. ?
Good night to you and sleep well!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought I was the only one who noticed that today!! ?
> All day I kept saying two two two two
> Ttwoooo ttttwooo… ?


We have a cab company here, their phone number is 422-2222. Need a cab? Call 4 22 22 22. Iʻll be darned if I canʻt get that song out of my head! But it comes in handy after over imbibing.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Happy St. Dwynwen's Day! I understand that she is also the patron saint of sick animals. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> I love books too - I have too many. I've stopped buying them and use the library instead. With technology taking over and charity shops not taking books as often as the used to, by the time I shake off my mortal coil I bet they'll all just go to landfill. Maybe my family can pile them up in the garden and have a big bonfire with me on the top.


My favourite book as a child was Swiss Family Robinson - I had (and still have) two copies - they were both translations from the original German , and were very different - so I had them both open on my lap to read together. Over time I found that there were many versions, some including entirely new chapters, and I started collecting them. I have over 100 different editions - a lot of them with illustrations- some by well-known artists, and including other languages. I used to go to old book fairs.
The story got me through childhood, and I hope they will go to a library or museum eventually.
Angie


----------



## Big Ron

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Valentine's Day!
> I think the postie is late today, or the big sack of cards he has for me is slowing him down?
> 
> The weather's not too bad here at the moment but more rain is expected through the week.
> 
> Talking of post our privatised Royal Mail is changing our stamps
> from these ------------------------------to these with barcodes
> View attachment 340564
> View attachment 340565
> 
> You will be able to access videos and information using the barcode. We are all baffled as to why anyone would want to do that!?
> It's a complete waste of money and - just another excuse to whack our postage prices up again.
> that's progress for you!!


did the UK really privatize the postal system,that's about as smart as the US allowing private companies running and building prisons,the prison system hear is just a way to assure the cells stay full and the rights get changed as they go,the prison system is one of the most lucrative business's here in the states as long as the cells are full?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Valentine's Day!
> I think the postie is late today, or the big sack of cards he has for me is slowing him down?
> 
> The weather's not too bad here at the moment but more rain is expected through the week.
> 
> Talking of post our privatised Royal Mail is changing our stamps
> from these ------------------------------to these with barcodes
> View attachment 340564
> View attachment 340565
> 
> You will be able to access videos and information using the barcode. We are all baffled as to why anyone would want to do that!?
> It's a complete waste of money and - just another excuse to whack our postage prices up again.
> That's progress for you!!!


I like the international stamps I have to use around December to send Christmas cards even to the UK and places far and wide. This year's was exceptional.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> My favourite book as a child was Swiss Family Robinson - I had (and still have) two copies - they were both translations from the original German , and were very different - so I had them both open on my lap to read together. Over time I found that there were many versions, some including entirely new chapters, and I started collecting them. I have over 100 different editions - a lot of them with illustrations- some by well-known artists, and including other languages. I used to go to old book fairs.
> The story got me through childhood, and I hope they will go to a library or museum eventually.
> Angie


I share your love of books and literature. With all the technology we have, I listen to audiobooks and read some books on my ipad, but there isnʻt anything as satisfying to me as turning a page by hand.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night to you all!
> View attachment 340584
> 
> It's getting cold...
> The nights here are reaching 22C, anything below 26C is cold here
> It's weird, you can feel the difference in the temperature in the wind, it may be the same temp, but still, it feels colder now as the season changes


Here the weather man calls it the wind chill and always tells that with the actual temperature. Very seldom is it the same. Only if the winds not blowing usually. Also the colder it is outside the harder it is to keep the humidity up. It doesn't seem to matter about how often the furnace runs or even the outside humidity. The further below freezing the harder it is to keep the humidity consistent.


----------



## Big Ron

Ray--Opo said:


> Having a horrible year for new growth on the cactus. I am losing the battle against the mealybugs. They are persistent little buggers. ???
> View attachment 340088


Ray are these the variety that grows with the spines all over them?


----------



## Cathie G

Happy Valentine's day my friends!??


----------



## Lyn W

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy St. Dwynwen's Day! I understand that she is also the patron saint of sick animals. Have a wonderful day everyone!


A little bit late but thank you anyway!!
St Dwynwen's Day was on the 25th January and I believe is only celebrated in Wales - she is the Welsh saint of lovers. I haven't heard of her in connection with sick animals but I could be wrong.
St Valentine's Day is still the main day that couples celebrate - even in Wales - or maybe greedy Welsh people celebrate both!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Well, St. Francis of Assisi is the patron Saint of Animals





????????????????‍????


----------



## Lyn W

Big Ron said:


> did the UK really privatize the postal system,that's about as smart as the US allowing private companies running and building prisons,the prison system hear is just a way to assure the cells stay full and the rights get changed as they go,the prison system is one of the most lucrative business's here in the states as long as the cells are full?


Yes, the government privatised it in 2014. They still use the name Royal Mail but it doesn't belong to the crown anymore. They are going to out price themselves eventually with people emailing instead of posting letters because the stamps are too expensive,


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lyn W said:


> A little bit late but thank you anyway!!
> St Dwynwen's Day was on the 25th January and I believe is only celebrated in Wales - she is the Welsh saint of lovers. I haven't heard of her in connection with sick animals but I could be wrong.
> St Valentine's Day is still the main day that couples celebrate - even in Wales - or maybe greedy Welsh people celebrate both!!


I am so dumb, sorry Happy Belated St. Dwynwen's Day! I read a short blurb about it on a site about visiting Wales - itʻs so pretty there

Visit Wales


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Yes, the government privatised it in 2014. They still use the name Royal Mail but it doesn't belong to the crown anymore. They are going to out price themselves eventually with people emailing instead of posting letters because the stamps are too expensive,


And often the mail deliveries are very slow and erratic .


----------



## Big Ron

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, St. Francis of Assisi is the patron Saint of Animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????‍????


I'm not a catholic but i have a tattoo of St.Jude on my chest i'm sure you're all aware,He is the Patron Saint of lost causes,also for Firemen,Police officer's,it's like he was appointed for them to say watch that one he's trouble?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> A little bit late but thank you anyway!!
> St Dwynwen's Day was on the 25th January and I believe is only celebrated in Wales - she is the Welsh saint of lovers. I haven't heard of her in connection with sick animals but I could be wrong.
> St Valentine's Day is still the main day that couples celebrate - even in Wales - or maybe greedy Welsh people celebrate both!!


I would! Who doesn't love love ? I'll have to remember St. Dwynwen's Day next year...mark my calendar.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I guess this is the best thread to post my opinion on the subject of nuts and cheese. I bought some shredded parmesan and threw some Spanish rice together tonight from leftover rice, spaghetti sauce and the parmesan cheese. It's halfway decent. But honestly I'm always seeing on foods that aren't nuts that they have a nutty flavor. Supposedly my newly bought parmesan does but it really tastes like a good parmesan CHEESE ??. They even try to compare olive oil saying it has a nutty flavor. Personally I love the distinct flavor of all three. If I want nuts, I'll buy some nuts. Ok, I'm done with my rant ?


----------



## Jan A

zolasmum said:


> And often the mail deliveries are very slow and erratic .


My husband calls it "snail mail" here


----------



## Ray--Opo

Big Ron said:


> Ray are these the variety that grows with the spines all over them?


Yes exactly, I also believe I have the root mealybugs because some of my cactus are turning slightly a yellowish color.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> And often the mail deliveries are very slow and erratic .


Very erratic - I had a Christmas Card last week from my niece in Berkshire - it was posted a week before Xmas! That's slow even for snail mail.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> Very erratic - I had a Christmas Card last week from my niece in Berkshire - it was posted a week before Xmas!


This is the tracking from a package sent via USPS Priority Mail. I think processing exception means "Died here will be buried". I feel after the third out for Delivery we had a serious problem. Fortunately the seller read the same tracking and immediately sent out a replacement package- although it is via USPS Priority Mail
MOST RECENT
FEBRUARY 10 - 7:38 PMProcessing ExceptionRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 10 - 7:28 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 10 - 1:23 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 10 - 1:10 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 10 - 5:02 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 10 - 4:26 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 9 - 10:07 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 9 - 8:59 AMForwardedRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 9 - 7:15 AMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 9 - 6:28 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 9 - 6:17 AMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 9 - 4:52 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 9 - 4:19 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 8 - 10:56 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 8 - 1:26 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 8 - 1:16 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 8 - 3:58 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 8 - 3:11 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 7 - 8:41 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 7 - 2:31 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 7 - 2:26 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 6 - 5:08 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 6 - 3:39 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 5 - 10:25 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 5 - 8:53 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 4 - 10:23 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 3 - 4:29 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 3 - 4:28 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 3 - 5:03 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 3 - 4:24 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 3 - 12:45 AMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 2 - 1:10 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 2 - 1:09 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 2 - 6:21 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 2 - 6:10 AMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 2 - 4:52 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
FEBRUARY 2 - 4:23 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
FEBRUARY 1 - 8:59 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
JANUARY 31 - 10:50 AMForwardedRichmond, VA
JANUARY 31 - 6:10 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
JANUARY 29 - 1:05 PMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
JANUARY 29 - 12:23 PMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
JANUARY 29 - 2:27 AMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
JANUARY 28 - 12:00 AMIn Transit to Next Facility
JANUARY 27 - 1:02 AMArrived at USPS Regional Origin FacilityCity of industry ca distribution center
JANUARY 26 - 11:47 PMAccepted at USPS Origin FacilityNorwalk, CA
JANUARY 26 - 9:48 PMShipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting ItemNorwalk, CA


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. It's a dreadful day here - very wet and windy.
We have Storm Dudley and Storm Eunice heading our way this week, Dudley will mainly affect the north UK, and Eunice is heading for Wales and the south at the end of the week. 

I've been to the hospital for my lymph node and skin check to make sure no other nasty surprises are lurking and been given the all clear. I won't have to go until next year now.
I had to be there for 8 a.m. so I was up by 6. I'll be needing an early night tonight!!
I hope you all have a good Tuesday in your corner of the world


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is the tracking from a package sent via USPS Priority Mail. I think processing exception means "Died here will be buried". I feel after the third out for Delivery we had a serious problem. Fortunately the seller read the same tracking and immediately sent out a replacement package- although it is via USPS Priority Mail
> MOST RECENT
> FEBRUARY 10 - 7:38 PMProcessing ExceptionRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 10 - 7:28 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 10 - 1:23 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 10 - 1:10 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 10 - 5:02 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 10 - 4:26 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 9 - 10:07 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 9 - 8:59 AMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 7:15 AMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 6:28 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 6:17 AMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 4:52 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 4:19 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 8 - 10:56 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 8 - 1:26 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 8 - 1:16 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 8 - 3:58 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 8 - 3:11 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 7 - 8:41 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 7 - 2:31 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 7 - 2:26 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 6 - 5:08 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 6 - 3:39 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 5 - 10:25 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 5 - 8:53 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 4 - 10:23 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 3 - 4:29 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 3 - 4:28 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 3 - 5:03 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 3 - 4:24 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 3 - 12:45 AMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 2 - 1:10 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 1:09 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 6:21 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 6:10 AMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 4:52 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 4:23 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 1 - 8:59 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> JANUARY 31 - 10:50 AMForwardedRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 31 - 6:10 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 29 - 1:05 PMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 29 - 12:23 PMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 29 - 2:27 AMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> JANUARY 28 - 12:00 AMIn Transit to Next Facility
> JANUARY 27 - 1:02 AMArrived at USPS Regional Origin FacilityCity of industry ca distribution center
> JANUARY 26 - 11:47 PMAccepted at USPS Origin FacilityNorwalk, CA
> JANUARY 26 - 9:48 PMShipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting ItemNorwalk, CA


That parcel has sure seen a lot of one facility or another in Richmond!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. It's a dreadful day here - very wet and windy.
> We have Storm Dudley and Storm Eunice heading our way this week, Dudley will mainly affect the north UK, and Eunice is heading for Wales and the south at the end of the week.
> 
> I've been to the hospital for my lymph node and skin check to make sure no other nasty surprises are lurking and been given the all clear. I won't have to go until next year now.
> I had to be there for 8 a.m. so I was up by 6. I'll be needing an early night tonight!!
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday in your corner of the world


Glad to hear you are not having any issues with your lymph nodes or skin. 
Hope the storms miss you.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad to hear you are not having any issues with your lymph nodes or skin.
> Hope the storms miss you.


Thanks Ray, Dudley should miss us but Eunice is the one going to cause us most problems with winds of up to 80 mph likely.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes exactly, I also believe I have the root mealybugs because some of my cactus are turning slightly a yellowish color.



Pest Solver/Mealybugs

 https://www.arbico-organics.com/category/pest-solver-guide-mealybugs


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. It's a dreadful day here - very wet and windy.
> We have Storm Dudley and Storm Eunice heading our way this week, Dudley will mainly affect the north UK, and Eunice is heading for Wales and the south at the end of the week.
> 
> I've been to the hospital for my lymph node and skin check to make sure no other nasty surprises are lurking and been given the all clear. I won't have to go until next year now.
> I had to be there for 8 a.m. so I was up by 6. I'll be needing an early night tonight!!
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday in your corner of the world


Hooray for you.? Looks like you're beating it.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is the tracking from a package sent via USPS Priority Mail. I think processing exception means "Died here will be buried". I feel after the third out for Delivery we had a serious problem. Fortunately the seller read the same tracking and immediately sent out a replacement package- although it is via USPS Priority Mail
> MOST RECENT
> FEBRUARY 10 - 7:38 PMProcessing ExceptionRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 10 - 7:28 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 10 - 1:23 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 10 - 1:10 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 10 - 5:02 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 10 - 4:26 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 9 - 10:07 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 9 - 8:59 AMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 7:15 AMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 6:28 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 6:17 AMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 4:52 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 9 - 4:19 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 8 - 10:56 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 8 - 1:26 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 8 - 1:16 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 8 - 3:58 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 8 - 3:11 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 7 - 8:41 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 7 - 2:31 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 7 - 2:26 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 6 - 5:08 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 6 - 3:39 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 5 - 10:25 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 5 - 8:53 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 4 - 10:23 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 3 - 4:29 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 3 - 4:28 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 3 - 5:03 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 3 - 4:24 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 3 - 12:45 AMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 2 - 1:10 PMForwardedRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 1:09 PMDeparted USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 6:21 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 6:10 AMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 4:52 AMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> FEBRUARY 2 - 4:23 AMDeparted USPS Regional FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> FEBRUARY 1 - 8:59 PMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> JANUARY 31 - 10:50 AMForwardedRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 31 - 6:10 AMOut for DeliveryRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 29 - 1:05 PMArrived at Post OfficeRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 29 - 12:23 PMArrived at USPS FacilityRichmond, VA
> JANUARY 29 - 2:27 AMArrived at USPS Regional Destination FacilityRichmond va distribution center
> JANUARY 28 - 12:00 AMIn Transit to Next Facility
> JANUARY 27 - 1:02 AMArrived at USPS Regional Origin FacilityCity of industry ca distribution center
> JANUARY 26 - 11:47 PMAccepted at USPS Origin FacilityNorwalk, CA
> JANUARY 26 - 9:48 PMShipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting ItemNorwalk, CA


Maybe you'll end up with 2. Usually the company won't let you return the extra because it's too much paperwork. That happened to me once. I even sent payment for both and they gave me a product credit because they didn't want to deal with the paperwork ? thanks to the USPS's silliness I got 2 packages and a whole new order for the price of one. Well... one can only hope and see what happens.?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes exactly, I also believe I have the root mealybugs because some of my cactus are turning slightly a yellowish color.


My friend,Google tells me, "Do not over water or fertilize plants with mealy bug infestation."


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> My friend,Google tells me, "Do not over water or fertilize plants with mealy bug infestation."


That's not good for what is about to happen in Florida. Summer is the rainy season.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Pest Solver/Mealybugs
> 
> https://www.arbico-organics.com/category/pest-solver-guide-mealybugs


Thanks Mark, that was a good read. The article gave me different ideas to combat these sucker's. ????


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> My friend,Google tells me, "Do not over water or fertilize plants with mealy bug infestation."


I read that also. Though they have never seen fertilizer, like Cathie said the rainy season is about to happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

I went in for my yearly colonoscopy today (my dad and his mom both died because of colon cancer) and had 'several' polyps removed. Then came home and ate the refrigerator!!

To prepare for the procedure I ate light on Sunday. . . no, Adam, I didn't eat a light, I barely ate anything. Then Monday I didn't eat anything. Monday night I emptied a pouch full of the most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16oz. of water and held my nose and drank it down. This a.m. I got up early and emptied two pouches of the second most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16 oz. of water and couldn't force it down in one sitting, but was able to get it down in 30 minutes.

All I saw on TV and on my internet viewing was FOOD COMMERCIALS! FOOD HERE, FOOD THERE, EVERYWHERE FOOD!!! I came to the realization I don't eat to maintain life, I eat because I like FOOD!!!

After the procedure, while I was waiting for my daughter to come pick me up I drank two cups of apple juice. Best juice I ever tasted!

And after I got home when I was finished eating the fridge I opened the box of Girl Scout Adventureful cookies my daughter bought me a few days ago. I'm not a chocolate cookie fan, so at the time wasn't too interested in trying them. But let me tell you what, those are some pretty darned good cookies. It's a hard chocolate cookie, sort of like one wafer off a Oreo cookie, dipped in lots of chocolate and a thumbprint of caramel on top. You gotta' try this cookie!!

So now, after taking care of evening chores, eating too much and drinking two 16 oz. bottles of iced tea/lemonaid I'm ready to test the batteries in the clicker (tv remote). Cat's on my lap, Misty's on the floor beside my recliner and all's well with the world!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> I went in for my yearly colonoscopy today (my dad and his mom both died because of colon cancer) and had 'several' polyps removed. Then came home and ate the refrigerator!!
> 
> To prepare for the procedure I ate light on Sunday. . . no, Adam, I didn't eat a light, I barely ate anything. Then Monday I didn't eat anything. Monday night I emptied a pouch full of the most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16oz. of water and held my nose and drank it down. This a.m. I got up early and emptied two pouches of the second most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16 oz. of water and couldn't force it down in one sitting, but was able to get it down in 30 minutes.
> 
> All I saw on TV and on my internet viewing was FOOD COMMERCIALS! FOOD HERE, FOOD THERE, EVERYWHERE FOOD!!! I came to the realization I don't eat to maintain life, I eat because I like FOOD!!!
> 
> After the procedure, while I was waiting for my daughter to come pick me up I drank two cups of apple juice. Best juice I ever tasted!
> 
> And after I got home when I was finished eating the fridge I opened the box of Girl Scout Adventureful cookies my daughter bought me a few days ago. I'm not a chocolate cookie fan, so at the time wasn't too interested in trying them. But let me tell you what, those are some pretty darned good cookies. It's a hard chocolate cookie, sort of like one wafer off a Oreo cookie, dipped in lots of chocolate and a thumbprint of caramel on top. You gotta' try this cookie!!
> 
> So now, after taking care of evening chores, eating too much and drinking two 16 oz. bottles of iced tea/lemonaid I'm ready to test the batteries in the clicker (tv remote). Cat's on my lap, Misty's on the floor beside my recliner and all's well with the world!


Well, that, is over for another 5 or 10 years . . I was given a gallon of this nasty tasting stuff that was supposed to be "Lemony" (That was a stretch) In my opinion, , , That was the worse part of the whole experience....I must have been asked who was my ride home at least a dozen times....I was pretty much knocked out, so. . .it wasn't so bad for me....My younger sis has to have one done every 3 years or so.... I will have to give thos GS cookies a try, they sound tasty. Will they be Biopsying the polyps? Hope it all turns out great. . .
And YES, time to relax after a day like that....


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I went in for my yearly colonoscopy today (my dad and his mom both died because of colon cancer) and had 'several' polyps removed. Then came home and ate the refrigerator!!
> 
> To prepare for the procedure I ate light on Sunday. . . no, Adam, I didn't eat a light, I barely ate anything. Then Monday I didn't eat anything. Monday night I emptied a pouch full of the most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16oz. of water and held my nose and drank it down. This a.m. I got up early and emptied two pouches of the second most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16 oz. of water and couldn't force it down in one sitting, but was able to get it down in 30 minutes.
> 
> All I saw on TV and on my internet viewing was FOOD COMMERCIALS! FOOD HERE, FOOD THERE, EVERYWHERE FOOD!!! I came to the realization I don't eat to maintain life, I eat because I like FOOD!!!
> 
> After the procedure, while I was waiting for my daughter to come pick me up I drank two cups of apple juice. Best juice I ever tasted!
> 
> And after I got home when I was finished eating the fridge I opened the box of Girl Scout Adventureful cookies my daughter bought me a few days ago. I'm not a chocolate cookie fan, so at the time wasn't too interested in trying them. But let me tell you what, those are some pretty darned good cookies. It's a hard chocolate cookie, sort of like one wafer off a Oreo cookie, dipped in lots of chocolate and a thumbprint of caramel on top. You gotta' try this cookie!!
> 
> So now, after taking care of evening chores, eating too much and drinking two 16 oz. bottles of iced tea/lemonaid I'm ready to test the batteries in the clicker (tv remote). Cat's on my lap, Misty's on the floor beside my recliner and all's well with the world!


My mum and her sister also died of bowel cancer, but I've not had to have a colonoscopy yet. They send a test kit and only need further tests depending on the results of those.
I hope your results are all good.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> My mum and her sister also died of bowel cancer, but I've not had to have a colonoscopy yet. They send a test kit and only need further tests depending on the results of those.
> I hope your results are all good.


Yes' I get the "poop" test once a year, had to do it twice last year as the test took a few extra days in the mail to get to the lab. My younger Sis, had multiple polyps removed, and I forget if any were cancerous, which is why she is on the every couple of years sequence.
And . . . Just as our Lil tort friends, a high fiber diet is good for your health!
And . . Lyn, I'm sorry for the loss of your Mum, and Sis . . ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

So I am also familiar w/colonoscopies...because of reasons not for public comments, I have colonoscopies with endoscopes...I have to have them twice a year and it used to be just horrible but now up here they have this stuff to drink that it's not a gallon like it used to be it's just a quart I think and it really doesn't taste bad and I'm the world's first person to hate anything that doesn't taste good or sweet but I have them twice a year and you'll excuse me if I tell you I'm really tired of that crap... It's awful to be really scary of your future because of what your family before you had.


it's a queen bed and I am trying to read the paper...notice that Simon is making sure Smokey is almost falling off the bed...lol


----------



## Lyn W

Th


MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes' I get the "poop" test once a year, had to do it twice last year as the test took a few extra days in the mail to get to the lab. My younger Sis, had multiple polyps removed, and I forget if any were cancerous, which is why she is on the every couple of years sequence.
> And . . . Just as our Lil tort friends, a high fiber diet is good for your health!
> And . . Lyn, I'm sorry for the loss of your Mum, and Sis . . ?


Thanks Marsha, it's been 25 years since my mum died, only 6 months after she was diagnosed, it was a huge blow to us all. Her sister died a few years before that and I think that's why she was afraid to seek help or tell us when she first had symptoms. Maybe if she hadn't left it until they became extreme we would have had her longer - we'll never know, but the earlier it's caught the better the outcome for many.
Anyway, touch wood, no problems so far for me and my siblings.?
I hope you and your sister will be also be OK, it's great the testing is there for us.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> So I am also familiar w/colonoscopies...because of reasons not for public comments, I have colonoscopies with endoscopes...I have to have them twice a year and it used to be just horrible but now up here they have this stuff to drink that it's not a gallon like it used to be it's just a quart I think and it really doesn't taste bad and I'm the world's first person to hate anything that doesn't taste good or sweet but I have them twice a year and you'll excuse me if I tell you I'm really tired of that crap... It's awful to be really scary of your future because of what your family before you had.
> View attachment 340658
> 
> it's a queen bed and I am trying to read the paper...notice that Simon is making sure Smokey is almost falling off the bed...lol


Yes, and it looks like you torment them so'ooo much, it certainly is a "rough Life"?
??


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> So I am also familiar w/colonoscopies...because of reasons not for public comments, I have colonoscopies with endoscopes...I have to have them twice a year and it used to be just horrible but now up here they have this stuff to drink that it's not a gallon like it used to be it's just a quart I think and it really doesn't taste bad and I'm the world's first person to hate anything that doesn't taste good or sweet but I have them twice a year and you'll excuse me if I tell you I'm really tired of that crap... It's awful to be really scary of your future because of what your family before you had.
> View attachment 340658
> 
> it's a queen bed and I am trying to read the paper...notice that Simon is making sure Smokey is almost falling off the bed...lol


Not nice tests, but essential so we have to take them in our stride. 
I would find it very difficult to have to drink a lot of fluid especially if it didn't taste too good. I would also prefer to be unconscious if I had to have any of the "scopies" but from what I hear they just give a sedative. 
Simon is certainly showing Smokey who's boss ?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good night all!


Nice and rainy tonight and for the rest of the week.
Saturday I'm of to Durban, a city on the East coast of South Africa.?
It's been 4 years since I've seen the ocean! Time flies.
Here in SA, Afrikaans people are notorious with health problems. On my one grandmothers side, she, and all 3 of her siblings have had full knee replacements on both knees. I do believe between them, there has also been 2 hip replacements.
Glad that you all are healthy atleast.
Anyway, goodnight, sleep tight, and don't let the redfoot bite! 
And if you're still awake... enjoy the day!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I went in for my yearly colonoscopy today (my dad and his mom both died because of colon cancer) and had 'several' polyps removed. Then came home and ate the refrigerator!!
> 
> To prepare for the procedure I ate light on Sunday. . . no, Adam, I didn't eat a light, I barely ate anything. Then Monday I didn't eat anything. Monday night I emptied a pouch full of the most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16oz. of water and held my nose and drank it down. This a.m. I got up early and emptied two pouches of the second most awful tasting stuff in the world into 16 oz. of water and couldn't force it down in one sitting, but was able to get it down in 30 minutes.
> 
> All I saw on TV and on my internet viewing was FOOD COMMERCIALS! FOOD HERE, FOOD THERE, EVERYWHERE FOOD!!! I came to the realization I don't eat to maintain life, I eat because I like FOOD!!!
> 
> After the procedure, while I was waiting for my daughter to come pick me up I drank two cups of apple juice. Best juice I ever tasted!
> 
> And after I got home when I was finished eating the fridge I opened the box of Girl Scout Adventureful cookies my daughter bought me a few days ago. I'm not a chocolate cookie fan, so at the time wasn't too interested in trying them. But let me tell you what, those are some pretty darned good cookies. It's a hard chocolate cookie, sort of like one wafer off a Oreo cookie, dipped in lots of chocolate and a thumbprint of caramel on top. You gotta' try this cookie!!
> 
> So now, after taking care of evening chores, eating too much and drinking two 16 oz. bottles of iced tea/lemonaid I'm ready to test the batteries in the clicker (tv remote). Cat's on my lap, Misty's on the floor beside my recliner and all's well with the world!


My little procedure is Friday. I have to start my fast tomorrow. Nothing but liquids until 4. My regular doctor said I got the easy prep but I wonder about that because at 4 I have to take 4 ducalax and combine a 64oz bottle of Gatorade with an 8oz bottle of miralax and drink all of that. I HATE GATORADE!!! The next morning I have to drink that again by 9:30 then wait until 2:30 to get her done. I'm actually looking forward to the procedure because it'll mean I lived through the prep.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So I am also familiar w/colonoscopies...because of reasons not for public comments, I have colonoscopies with endoscopes...I have to have them twice a year and it used to be just horrible but now up here they have this stuff to drink that it's not a gallon like it used to be it's just a quart I think and it really doesn't taste bad and I'm the world's first person to hate anything that doesn't taste good or sweet but I have them twice a year and you'll excuse me if I tell you I'm really tired of that crap... It's awful to be really scary of your future because of what your family before you had.
> View attachment 340658
> 
> it's a queen bed and I am trying to read the paper...notice that Simon is making sure Smokey is almost falling off the bed...lol


Not laughing about the scope cause people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Mines Friday. Smokey probably just found a comfortable spot. Dilly will lay in some crazy looking positions like that on purpose.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Good night all!
> View attachment 340672
> 
> Nice and rainy tonight and for the rest of the week.
> Saturday I'm of to Durban, a city on the East coast of South Africa.?
> It's been 4 years since I've seen the ocean! Time flies.
> Here in SA, Afrikaans people are notorious with health problems. On my one grandmothers side, she, and all 3 of her siblings have had full knee replacements on both knees. I do believe between them, there has also been 2 hip replacements.
> Glad that you all are healthy atleast.
> Anyway, goodnight, sleep tight, and don't let the redfoot bite!
> And if you're still awake... enjoy the day!


Nice and rainy here too which I don't mind, but storm Dudley is powering through with 45 mph winds at the moment. I dread to think what it's doing further north. Then on Friday they are predicting 100 mph winds now for coastal areas, courtesy of Storm Eunice which they say is going to be a 'weather bomb'. That will batter us even harder. I'll be amazed if my old conservatory survives that - I'll be staying out of it for sure.
Anyway sleep well and we'll see you soon.
Nos Da


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My little procedure is Friday. I have to start my fast tomorrow. Nothing but liquids until 4. My regular doctor said I got the easy prep but I wonder about that because at 4 I have to take 4 ducalax and combine a 64oz bottle of Gatorade with an 8oz bottle of miralax and drink all of that. I HATE GATORADE!!! The next morning I have to drink that again by 9:30 then wait until 2:30 to get her done. I'm actually looking forward to the procedure because it'll mean I lived through the prep.


Sounds awful but I hope it all goes well for you!
Maybe they make prep bad because it makes the procedure seem better.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sounds awful but I hope it all goes well for you!
> Maybe they make prep bad because it makes the procedure seem better.


I won't know because he said I'm going to be knocked out. I'm glad. The only thing is I've been known to wake up much to their surprise. Scared the surgeon and his helper half to death ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I won't know because he said I'm going to be knocked out. I'm glad. The only thing is I've been known to wake up much to their surprise. Scared the surgeon and his helper half to death ?


They will use an IV to give you Versed (probably) and for about 3 seconds you are higher then a kite...and you wake up dopey in 4 seconds...or so it seems. On Friday we will all picture your bare arse sticking up in the air with 5 people peering in to see t....and we will all laugh together!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> They will use an IV to give you Versed (probably) and for about 3 seconds you are higher then a kite...and you wake up dopey in 4 seconds...or so it seems. On Friday we will all picture your bare arse sticking up in the air with 5 people peering in to see t....and we will all laugh together!


Dang, I wanna add like a "dozen Laughing faces.....
?
???????????


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> They will use an IV to give you Versed (probably) and for about 3 seconds you are higher then a kite...and you wake up dopey in 4 seconds...or so it seems. On Friday we will all picture your bare arse sticking up in the air with 5 people peering in to see t....and we will all laugh together!


One can only hope. This is the first time since 1985 that I've let them do an invasive test like this. I mixed my prep stuff just now and tasted the Gatorade flavors I bought and they are at least tolerable. And here you thought you are stubborn ??


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> They will use an IV to give you Versed (probably) and for about 3 seconds you are higher then a kite...and you wake up dopey in 4 seconds...or so it seems. On Friday we will all picture your bare arse sticking up in the air with 5 people peering in to see t....and we will all laugh together!


Oh yeah and that's another part I hate about it ? they get to see me in parts unknown to even me.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My mum and her sister also died of bowel cancer, but I've not had to have a colonoscopy yet. They send a test kit and only need further tests depending on the results of those.
> I hope your results are all good.


Mine also and 1 of her sisters.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> Mine also and 1 of her sisters.


My great grandmother, who is still alive and going strong, had two siblings. Both died of cancer. Later her mother died of cancer, her father remarried, later died of cancer. (All of this happened in the span of 5-10 years) her step mother then died of cancer as well. 
This all happened in the 1940-1950's. She also had cancer later on, but it was succesfuly eliminated. She is 92 now


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all! Hope you all are having as good of a day like these shield bug larva I found


Heavy thunder here by us. Nice and cool now. Torts are doing well, almost time for my trip to Durban, so that's nice!
Our great dane has gone into heat for the first time, and it's a mess. She's bleeding a lot. Two mattresses have already been stained. Poor thing, can't think it's nice. She is also... swolen, if you know what I mean. Normally we'd have our dogs neutered, but we have two girls now, so this is a first.
Anyway, have a good day!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Nice and rainy here too which I don't mind, but storm Dudley is powering through with 45 mph winds at the moment. I dread to think what it's doing further north. Then on Friday they are predicting 100 mph winds now for coastal areas, courtesy of Storm Eunice which they say is going to be a 'weather bomb'. That will batter us even harder. I'll be amazed if my old conservatory survives that - I'll be staying out of it for sure.
> Anyway sleep well and we'll see you soon.
> Nos Da


@Lyn W it seems you guys have loads storms up there, is it commonplace?
Just converted that winspeed to km/ph and damn that's fast! Crazy! In Stilbaai we had windspeeds of 80km/ph and one of our gazebos hopped of it's rotter, ready to go to Mars or something, so I can just imagine how it'll be over there!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> @Lyn W it seems you guys have loads storms up there, is it commonplace?
> Just converted that winspeed to km/ph and damn that's fast! Crazy! In Stilbaai we had windspeeds of 80km/ph and one of our gazebos hopped of it's rotter, ready to go to Mars or something, so I can just imagine how it'll be over there!


Yike's Lyn, 100mph winds are in the vicinity of a Catagory 2 Hurricane (96 to 110 mph), Time to batten down the hatches....
Here in The SF Bay area, high up on the mountain tops we may get 60 to 90 mph winds, but at lower elevations it would be more like 15 to 25....I could NOT imagine 100mph here @ my lil farm. I wouldn't have anything standing...


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> My great grandmother, who is still alive and going strong, had two siblings. Both died of cancer. Later her mother died of cancer, her father remarried, later died of cancer. (All of this happened in the span of 5-10 years) her step mother then died of cancer as well.
> This all happened in the 1940-1950's. She also had cancer later on, but it was succesfuly eliminated. She is 92 now


That is a lot of family to lose to cancer in such a short space of time. 
I'm glad your great grandmother has gone on to live such a long life.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> @Lyn W it seems you guys have loads storms up there, is it commonplace?
> Just converted that winspeed to km/ph and damn that's fast! Crazy! In Stilbaai we had windspeeds of 80km/ph and one of our gazebos hopped of it's rotter, ready to go to Mars or something, so I can just imagine how it'll be over there!


The storms have become worse and more frequent since the 80's thanks to global warming and climate change. They are much worse than we used to have with some areas now flooding on a regular basis.  
I've never known one this strong. We are in the red warning zone which is damage to property and loss of life possible. I can't see my old conservatory surviving this, so I've been emptying it today. It has to come down this year anyway - I was just hoping it would be in a much calmer way! I'm praying my house roof will be OK. the roof next door is in a poor state and if that goes it could take min with it!
I have a new calor gas canister and candles at the ready in case power lines are down, I've also got the car ready with things for Lola and I to escape if we need to. I'm sure he knows the storm is on it's way as he didn't come out at all yesterday; he only came out today for a short while to eat, then straight back in. The worst of it will be between 7am and 1pm so at least it will be light and not a great deal of rain expected thankfully.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yike's Lyn, 100mph winds are in the vicinity of a Catagory 2 Hurricane (96 to 110 mph), Time to batten down the hatches....
> Here in The SF Bay area, high up on the mountain tops we may get 60 to 90 mph winds, but at lower elevations it would be more like 15 to 25....I could NOT imagine 100mph here @ my lil farm. I wouldn't have anything standing...


I've never experienced anything like this before so it's pretty scary. I just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
We've had a lovely day today - dry and sunny - a bit gusty, but we know this is the calm before the storm. I'm as ready as anyone can be for something so unknown, gas heater for Lola and I to keep warm, and candles should the electric lines be affected. We could be sharing a romantic day in front of the fire!! Not that Lola would be impressed - and I can think of a few handsome gents I would prefer to spend it with too.?
Anyway hopefully it won't be as bad as they expect, but they've cancelled our bin collections tomorrow - don't need those flying around!
I hope you are all having a good Thursday.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> The storms have become worse and more frequent since the 80's thanks to global warming and climate change. They are much worse than we used to have with some areas now flooding on a regular basis.
> I've never known one this strong. We are in the red warning zone which is damage to property and loss of life possible. I can't see my old conservatory surviving this, so I've been emptying it today. It has to come down this year anyway - I was just hoping it would be in a much calmer way! I'm praying my house roof will be OK. the roof next door is in a poor state and if that goes it could take min with it!
> I have a new calor gas canister and candles at the ready in case power lines are down, I've also got the car ready with things for Lola and I to escape if we need to. I'm sure he knows the storm is on it's way as he didn't come out at all yesterday; he only came out today for a short while to eat, then straight back in. The worst of it will be between 7am and 1pm so at least it will be light and not a great deal of rain expected thankfully.


That's really scary @Lyn W , almost feels apocalyptic. Luckily you are prepared. I know everything will go just fine


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> That is a lot of family to lose to cancer in such a short space of time.
> I'm glad your great grandmother has gone on to live such a long life.


It is a lot, and she's gone on too live a good life. She lived close with her family. (Her brothers, parents, and grandparents). They were extremely poor, but lived on a farm. She met the love of her life. He was a dominie, (a priest, reverend) so he got called on a lot, so they moved a lot. They saw loads of South Africa, and what is today Namibia. She had two children. Six grandkids. Seven great grandkids! She rekindled her family past, learned more about our ancestors, who lived in France and the Netherlands. Essentially solidifying our geneaology and helped find many of the lost details.
Essentialy, she lived life to the fullest and is continuing to do so, even though she doesn't give enough credit to herself.
Always more to someones story you know.?
Ok, hell, I've spoken enough about philosophy for one day. When Tidgy's dad comes back soon, he'll think it became the Cold Philosophy Room or something


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> My great grandmother, who is still alive and going strong, had two siblings. Both died of cancer. Later her mother died of cancer, her father remarried, later died of cancer. (All of this happened in the span of 5-10 years) her step mother then died of cancer as well.
> This all happened in the 1940-1950's. She also had cancer later on, but it was succesfuly eliminated. She is 92 now


I'm always glad to hear about survivors of it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Nice and rainy here too which I don't mind, but storm Dudley is powering through with 45 mph winds at the moment. I dread to think what it's doing further north. Then on Friday they are predicting 100 mph winds now for coastal areas, courtesy of Storm Eunice which they say is going to be a 'weather bomb'. That will batter us even harder. I'll be amazed if my old conservatory survives that - I'll be staying out of it for sure.
> Anyway sleep well and we'll see you soon.
> Nos Da


Darn! 100 mph winds. Sounds like Florida ?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> The storms have become worse and more frequent since the 80's thanks to global warming and climate change. They are much worse than we used to have with some areas now flooding on a regular basis.
> I've never known one this strong. We are in the red warning zone which is damage to property and loss of life possible. I can't see my old conservatory surviving this, so I've been emptying it today. It has to come down this year anyway - I was just hoping it would be in a much calmer way! I'm praying my house roof will be OK. the roof next door is in a poor state and if that goes it could take min with it!
> I have a new calor gas canister and candles at the ready in case power lines are down, I've also got the car ready with things for Lola and I to escape if we need to. I'm sure he knows the storm is on it's way as he didn't come out at all yesterday; he only came out today for a short while to eat, then straight back in. The worst of it will be between 7am and 1pm so at least it will be light and not a great deal of rain expected thankfully.


Stay safe! When Opo is acting a little strange not wanting to come out even if the weather is nice. I look at the forecast and almost 100% there is bad weather coming in the next few days. He is like my barometer. ?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
Storm Eunice is right on us and I must admit I feel like grabbing Lola and hiding under the stairs!! Very, very scary  
My old conservatory is still standing at the moment but I can hear things being blown around in the streets outside. How any of you who have to put up with hurricanes and tornadoes on a regular basis do it, I don't know - I would be a complete nervous wreck!
Anyway I hope everything is much calmer in your neck of the woods and that you have a good day!!


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Storm Eunice is right on us and I must admit I feel like grabbing Lola and hiding under the stairs!! Very, very scary
> My old conservatory is still standing at the moment but I can hear things being blown around in the streets outside. How any of you who have to put up with hurricanes and tornadoes on a regular basis do it, I don't know - I would be a complete nervous wreck!
> Anyway I hope everything is much calmer in your neck of the woods and that you have a good day!!


It is beginning to wear off here in Devon now, but of course the possibility of power cuts is still there. The wind would have been even worse, I think, if the trees had been more in leaf ! Hope things are getting better for you now. 
Angie


----------



## Maro2Bear

Fir all you Storm Watchers….. if you are on YouTube - checkout the LIVE broadcast from Heathrow Airport as planes navigate the treacherous wind while landing.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> It is beginning to wear off here in Devon now, but of course the possibility of power cuts is still there. The wind would have been even worse, I think, if the trees had been more in leaf ! Hope things are getting better for you now.
> Angie


Hi Angie I'm glad you're OK and haven't had any damage to your property. Yes, there would have been many more trees lost if they were in leaf, even now there are at least 16 trees down on railway lines in the SW - that will give network rail an good excuse to continue their obliteration of all trees along the rails I think the wind is weakening here also but the gusts seem to be lasting longer. Can't wait for it to end!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Fir all you Storm Watchers….. if you are on YouTube - checkout the LIVE broadcast from Heathrow Airport as planes navigate the treacherous wind while landing.


Hey Mark, Thank you for posting that Link, it was fascinating to watch all the landing's.
I have friends that are white knuckle fliers, that would NEVER watch this.
When I fly. . .I put my trust in the Captain Crew that they are going to do their best. . . 
and if something were to go awry, well it was God's will.
And Hoping you, Lyn & Angie are faring well with Eunice, it is probably leaving town by now. . .


----------



## TheLastGreen

Evening all!


(Zvezda fell asleep in her soak this morning)
@Lyn W and @zolasmum , it's good to here its going ok, everything calm now?


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hey Mark, Thank you for posting that Link, it was fascinating to watch all the landing's.
> I have friends that are white knuckle fliers, that would NEVER watch this.
> When I fly. . .I put my trust in the Captain Crew that they are going to do their best. . .
> and if something were to go awry, well it was God's will.
> And Hoping you, Lyn & Angie are faring well with Eunice, it is probably leaving town by now. . .


Yes, some really interesting video, especially early in the morning when winds were blowing across the runway. It later changed to a direct approach, but still gusty. Glad you tuned in.


----------



## Lyn W

Things are much calmer here now . We still have gusts of about 40 mph and that will continue at least until Tuesday, but thankfully Eunice has left the building! The last I heard she was over the North Sea so she is probably wreaking havoc in Scandinavia now. I hope she has weakened en route. She left a quite a trail of destruction across the UK with a couple of deaths from falling trees and debris from a roof.  The Isle of Wight reported gusts of 102 mph , but in my area inland I think the strongest were about 75.
My old conservatory has stood its ground and miraculously is still standing; there were no power cuts in my area but many homes are without power. I hope these 'weather bombs' aren't going to become regular features of our weather.
Lola hasn't surfaced all day or eaten. He looks OK and just glared at me when I lifted his roof a few times to check on him. I hope it's just the weather/air pressure changes affecting him, I'll drag him out tomorrow morning for a nice soak and give him a good check over.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, some really interesting video, especially early in the morning when winds were blowing across the runway. It later changed to a direct approach, but still gusty. Glad you tuned in.



Yep….we were part of the watchers









The day plane spotting took over the UK


Big Jet TV's live feed of airplanes landing at Heathrow during Storm Eunice saw 230,000 tuning in to plane spot, topped Twitter's trending rankings and crashed its own website.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Storm Eunice is right on us and I must admit I feel like grabbing Lola and hiding under the stairs!! Very, very scary
> My old conservatory is still standing at the moment but I can hear things being blown around in the streets outside. How any of you who have to put up with hurricanes and tornadoes on a regular basis do it, I don't know - I would be a complete nervous wreck!
> Anyway I hope everything is much calmer in your neck of the woods and that you have a good day!!


Stay safe Lyn


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Things are much calmer here now . We still have gusts of about 40 mph and that will continue at least until Tuesday, but thankfully Eunice has left the building! The last I heard she was over the North Sea so she is probably wreaking havoc in Scandinavia now. I hope she has weakened en route. She left a quite a trail of destruction across the UK with a couple of deaths from falling trees and debris from a roof.  The Isle of Wight reported gusts of 102 mph , but in my area inland I think the strongest were about 75.
> My old conservatory has stood its ground and miraculously is still standing; there were no power cuts in my area but many homes are without power. I hope these 'weather bombs' aren't going to become regular features of our weather.
> Lola hasn't surfaced all day or eaten. He looks OK and just glared at me when I lifted his roof a few times to check on him. I hope it's just the weather/air pressure changes affecting him, I'll drag him out tomorrow morning for a nice soak and give him a good check over.


Great everything turned out fine!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep….we were part of the watchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day plane spotting took over the UK
> 
> 
> Big Jet TV's live feed of airplanes landing at Heathrow during Storm Eunice saw 230,000 tuning in to plane spot, topped Twitter's trending rankings and crashed its own website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Yes, I even saw a clip of this on my local CBS (KPIX) station this evening.


----------



## TheLastGreen

I finally made it to Durban!


Have a good day all!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> I finally made it to Durban!
> View attachment 340763
> 
> Have a good day all!


Looks lovely - have a good time!
Are you near Umhlanga Rocks? I had a postcard form there a while ago.


----------



## TheLastGreen

I'm in Ballito, but we drove through there


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, it's very wet and windy here, we are still in the yellow warning area but 40 mph winds seem like a breeze after yesterday! 
Lola has made an appearance today, so he's had a lovely long soak and quite a bit of food. He's having a good walk about too so I'm pleased to see him so active, I can't wait to let him outside - although I'll probably still have the usual performance of getting him used to it again. 
I hope everyone has a good Saturday.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

One of the casualties of the winds was the O2 Arena in London. It is actually like a giant tent but it has been ripped to shreds by 80mph gusts. It is a popular venue for bands but they've obviously had to cancel any planned concerts.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> One of the casualties of the winds was the O2 Arena in London. It is actually like a giant tent but it has been ripped to shreds by 80mph gusts. It is a popular venue for bands but they've obviously had to cancel any planned concerts.
> View attachment 340766


Yes, I saw on the Local & National News of the Wind's and Damage you folk's experienced yesterday . . .Hope you all fared well.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> I finally made it to Durban!
> View attachment 340763
> 
> Have a good day all!


That's beautiful and a beautiful picture also ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all, it's very wet and windy here, we are still in the yellow warning area but 40 mph winds seem like a breeze after yesterday!
> Lola has made an appearance today, so he's had a lovely long soak and quite a bit of food. He's having a good walk about too so I'm pleased to see him so active, I can't wait to let him outside - although I'll probably still have the usual performance of getting him used to it again.
> I hope everyone has a good Saturday.
> TTFN


We've had a lot of wind but nothing like yours. I'm so glad you came out with no destruction. I hate to think about March the windy month that's coming. Maybe we are getting that season early and it will end early.? I hate it when it's windy. I tried to open my front door earlier to get the mail and it tried to pull the storm door out of my hand and fling it open. Lola's a smart boy to stay out of it ?


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, I saw on the Local & National News of the Wind's and Damage you folk's experienced yesterday . . .Hope you all fared well.


Yes thanks Marsha, not heard of any casualties in my area, but plenty of fences, sheds and trees down in some areas - plenty of work for the fencing companies and tree surgeons for a while!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> We've had a lot of wind but nothing like yours. I'm so glad you came out with no destruction. I hate to think about March the windy month that's coming. Maybe we are getting that season early and it will end early.? I hate it when it's windy. I tried to open my front door earlier to get the mail and it tried to pull the storm door out of my hand and fling it open. Lola's a smart boy to stay out of it ?


We are definitely having more extreme windy weather now. Such damaging winds were practically unheard of before the 80's and then only occasionally. 
I was wondering about whether the March winds are earlier now because the earth is warming up sooner. It's usually because of the jet stream, but yesterday was due to a weather bomb which they knew was coming but didn't know exactly where it would start and couldn't even track it for sure until a day or 2 before. We don't want to see that again in a hurry!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We are definitely having more extreme windy weather now. Such damaging winds were practically unheard of before the 80's and then only occasionally.
> I was wondering about whether the March winds are earlier now because the earth is warming up sooner. It's usually because of the jet stream, but yesterday was due to a weather bomb which they knew was coming but didn't know exactly where it would start and couldn't even track it for sure until a day or 2 before. We don't want to see that again in a hurry!


It's weird yes! And they're coming up with a lot of new names for unheard of weather patterns we've never seen before. This year has been a little more normal for Ohio though. The crazy ice storm we had recently is only a start to normal for Ohio though. Back in the 80's and 90's winter could be really scary. But now we're getting close to the end of February and typically we'll start seeing warmer days so winter really hasn't been normal this year either. But at least we had one long frozen period. We still had a county connected to us under a level one emergency from the ice storm. It's now probably back up to level 2 or 3 because of flooding due to all the rain and it's not cold enough to freeze it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's weird yes! And they're coming up with a lot of new names for unheard of weather patterns we've never seen before. This year has been a little more normal for Ohio though. The crazy ice storm we had recently is only a start to normal for Ohio though. Back in the 80's and 90's winter could be really scary. But now we're getting close to the end of February and typically we'll start seeing warmer days so winter really hasn't been normal this year either. But at least we had one long frozen period. We still had a county connected to us under a level one emergency from the ice storm. It's now probably back up to level 2 or 3 because of flooding due to all the rain and it's not cold enough to freeze it.


All the seasons are changing, none of them have the weather we used to expect


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
The latest weather report from Wales - still wet and extremely windy gusting to about 60 mph again. It sounds horrendous. No sign of any let up and we have yet another storm coming in later from the west/north west - Storm Franklin - the 3rd named storm in a week! They are coming from all sides!!! I think these winds are determined to take my old lean to down - I wonder if today will be their lucky day?
I hope you all have a much calmer and peaceful Sunday!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The latest weather report from Wales - still wet and extremely windy gusting to about 60 mph again. It sounds horrendous. No sign of any let up and we have yet another storm coming in later from the west/north west - Storm Franklin - the 3rd named storm in a week! They are coming from all sides!!! I think these winds are determined to take my old lean to down - I wonder if today will be their lucky day?
> I hope you all have a much calmer and peaceful Sunday!


Hum, seems like the weather God's are Testing your Strength's. Hold on tight . . .Praying that you suffer little damage from all these storms...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not sure why this video popped up in my YT timeline, but here’s a quick video on the making/preparation of “organic” topsoil. It gives one a good idea of all the things getting combined to make garden topsoil…and why @Tom tells us all to not use it….


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> The latest weather report from Wales - still wet and extremely windy gusting to about 60 mph again. It sounds horrendous. No sign of any let up and we have yet another storm coming in later from the west/north west - Storm Franklin - the 3rd named storm in a week! They are coming from all sides!!! I think these winds are determined to take my old lean to down - I wonder if today will be their lucky day?
> I hope you all have a much calmer and peaceful Sunday!


Hang in there Lyn! Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure why this video popped up in my YT timeline, but here’s a quick video on the making/preparation of “organic” topsoil. It gives one a good idea of all the things getting combined to make garden topsoil…and why @Tom tells us all to not use it….


Interesting - makes me wonder if coco coir is as safe as we thought with all that salt.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Not sure why this video popped up in my YT timeline, but here’s a quick video on the making/preparation of “organic” topsoil. It gives one a good idea of all the things getting combined to make garden topsoil…and why @Tom tells us all to not use it….


Wow unbelievable the process to make the soil.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hang in there Lyn! Hope all turns out well.


Thanks Ray, I can't wait for a nice quiet day without the wind howling around and down the chimneys ,and gusts crashing into the house and blowing stuff around outside, but you'll know all about that with your hurricane seasons. 
The wind direction has changed so my conservatory is slightly more protected by the rest of the house, but maybe it's lulling me into a false sense of security!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hi all, had my breathing tests done and the scarring in my lung has stayed the same. The results of the test were the same as a yr ago. So that's good that things are stable. The only bad thing is they have no answers why my oxygen saturation is low. They suggested since everything with the pulamary is the same. That I should go to my cardiologist and let them take a look. So I will be battling with Rose when that will be done. Rose wants to get moving on it yesterday. I am actually tired of seeing all these specialists. I am going to take a break from it all for awhile.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi all, had my breathing tests done and the scarring in my lung has stayed the same. The results of the test were the same as a yr ago. So that's good that things are stable. The only bad thing is they have no answers why my oxygen saturation is low. They suggested since everything with the pulamary is the same. That I should go to my cardiologist and let them take a look. So I will be battling with Rose when that will be done. Rose wants to get moving on it yesterday. I am actually tired of seeing all these specialists. I am going to take a break from it all for awhile.


So pleased the lungs are stable Ray, but don't put off the heart tests, you have 2 lungs but only one heart!! Listen to Rose!!


----------



## Cathie G

Wow I tried to just lurk and couldn't.! Had to take the time to sign back into TFO and somehow got back on TFO. Just to..


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi all, had my breathing tests done and the scarring in my lung has stayed the same. The results of the test were the same as a yr ago. So that's good that things are stable. The only bad thing is they have no answers why my oxygen saturation is low. They suggested since everything with the pulamary is the same. That I should go to my cardiologist and let them take a look. So I will be battling with Rose when that will be done. Rose wants to get moving on it yesterday. I am actually tired of seeing all these specialists. I am going to take a break from it all for awhile.


That is such great news  that your lungs are stable. Maybe you can just get a change in meds


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Interesting - makes me wonder if coco coir is as safe as we thought with all that salt.



I’m sure it is…..but needs to be 100% soaked just to be sure.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> So pleased the lungs are stable Ray, but don't put off the heart tests, you have 2 lungs but only one heart!! Listen to Rose!!


I already have a appointment scheduled for my cardiologist in 5 months. I will just wait till then. I have a fishing tournament in Michigan to attend with 2 of my son's in July. I am not missing it this time. Covid and blood clots in my leg. Stopped me from fishing this tournament. I am going to leave my schedule open before that. I start making appointments with the cardiologist and he orders test. I might be conflicting with the tournament. I need to get my way at least once.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That is such great news  that your lungs are stable. Maybe you can just get a change in meds


Thanks Cathie,,I am hoping it might be a medication problem.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all, have a good day!



(If you zoom in to the right of the last photo, you'll see a dolphin jumping out of the water. They don't call it the dolphin coast for nothing!)
@Lyn W , hopefuly those storms calm down soon, are you guys in any danger zone again?
@Ray--Opo , I'm glad that everything is stable, I'm sure you'll be in tip top shape soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all - still very windy here but at east it's dry.
The old conservatory is still standing but I do have a small hole in the roof where it was patched up years ago after a rather large icicle crashed through it. The wind has taken the patch off so I'll try and do it again from the inside just to keep the rain out until it's all taken down, but buckets at the ready for tomorrow!!
Happy Monday!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all! Hope you all are having as good of a day like these shield bug larva I found
> View attachment 340696
> 
> Heavy thunder here by us. Nice and cool now. Torts are doing well, almost time for my trip to Durban, so that's nice!
> Our great dane has gone into heat for the first time, and it's a mess. She's bleeding a lot. Two mattresses have already been stained. Poor thing, can't think it's nice. She is also... swolen, if you know what I mean. Normally we'd have our dogs neutered, but we have two girls now, so this is a first.
> Anyway, have a good day!


I'd put a baby diaper on her


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, have a good day!
> View attachment 340805
> View attachment 340804
> 
> (If you zoom in to the right of the last photo, you'll see a dolphin jumping out of the water. They don't call it the dolphin coast for nothing!)
> @Lyn W , hopefuly those storms calm down soon, are you guys in any danger zone again?
> @Ray--Opo , I'm glad that everything is stable, I'm sure you'll be in tip top shape soon!


So freakin beautiful


----------



## TheLastGreen

Well, good night all!


I found this beautiful shell in the ocean. It almost glistens green and gold, very weird


----------



## MenagerieGrl

V


TheLastGreen said:


> Well, good night all!
> View attachment 340823
> 
> I found this beautiful shell in the ocean. It almost glistens green and gold, very weird


Very Pretty shell, and have a good night////


----------



## Lyn W

Mothe


TheLastGreen said:


> Well, good night all!
> View attachment 340823
> 
> I found this beautiful shell in the ocean. It almost glistens green and gold, very weird


It is beautiful - I think that's called nacre or mother of pearl if you want to google it.
Goodnight to you too - sleep well.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I already have a appointment scheduled for my cardiologist in 5 months. I will just wait till then. I have a fishing tournament in Michigan to attend with 2 of my son's in July. I am not missing it this time. Covid and blood clots in my leg. Stopped me from fishing this tournament. I am going to leave my schedule open before that. I start making appointments with the cardiologist and he orders test. I might be conflicting with the tournament. I need to get my way at least once.


You are a brat! And brats can have their way only sometimes  I bet they'll be getting your tests done before July and just in time for your tournament especially since I'm gonna pray Rose gets her way


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great Spring-like day here today with temps in the very high 60s (19c). We got up early and drove to the Atlantic Ocean…and spent a few hours at Rehoboth Beach Delaware.



And were home in time for a nice sunset.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Great Spring-like day here today with temps in the very high 60s (19c). We got up early and drove to the Atlantic Ocean…and spent a few hours at Rehoboth Beach Delaware.
> View attachment 340841
> 
> 
> And were home in time for a nice sunset.
> 
> View attachment 340842


Different story on our side of the ocean!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Storm Franklin is on it's way out, after causing chaos and serious floods further north in Wales and the rest of UK. Thankfully we've got off lightly in my area - we've had strong winds and rain but it wasn't as bad as the other 2 storms for us, and hopefully by this afternoon it should all have calmed right down. I feel dreadfully sorry for the people in areas that are under water. 

I hope you all have a good Tuesday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy twos day….. 2-22-22


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy twos day….. 2-22-22


So it is!
It's my nephew's birthday today so I'm taking him out for lunch.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Storm Franklin is on it's way out, after causing chaos and serious floods further north in Wales and the rest of UK. Thankfully we've got off lightly in my area - we've had strong winds and rain but it wasn't as bad as the other 2 storms for us, and hopefully by this afternoon it should all have calmed right down. I feel dreadfully sorry for the people in areas that are under water.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Tuesday


Glad you made it out of the storm ok.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> So it is!
> It's my nephew's birthday today so I'm taking him out for lunch.



you missed an opportunity to say “my nephew’s birthday today tooo”


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oregonians really know how to drive in the snow


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 340853
> 
> Oregonians really know how to drive in the snow


Wow!! That's to bad, hope everyone is ok. But I have a feeling there will be some bad news.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 340853
> 
> Oregonians really know how to drive in the snow


Winter's certainly not done with you yet!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Winter's certainly not done with you yet!!


17 degrees and bright sunshine...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy twos day….. 2-22-22


I almost had to get hit in the head to finally get that it's Tuesday, February 2, 2022. First the News, then the guy filing taxes for Joe, and I didn't even get the it's Tuesday part until you. Thaaannnks


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon .
The winds have picked up again and some rain is on the way later but no storms due - thank goodness!!
I have made a list of things I need to do - there's so much I'm not sure where to start, but I must make sure I finish one thing before starting another - a big fault of mine! I end up with lots of things half finished and nothing ticked off the list 
So better get started and I'll see you later. 
Hope you all have a good Wednesday.
TTFN


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good day to you all!
Last night I stepped on something sharp on the ocean. I checked and it was a small blue shell. 
Hell, I was worried. The ocean has enough venomous things. One prick from something and it could poison your grandkids
But I googled, and also found one today.
Behold!



I believe it's a snail in a group of Janthina. They make little bubble rafts and float out on the ocean feeding on blue bottles. 
They wash on shore, with blue bottles, like the previous night, when there are strong winds. They can also spray a purple dye when disturbed
Intresting fact of the day!
And with that, I bid you all a good day!


----------



## Ray--Opo

I know I am not here all the time. But what happened to Yvonne or Ellie May?


----------



## Yvonne G

You mean Yvonne, chefdenoel? She just posted a day or so ago, as did ellie may (i think)


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I know I am not here all the time. But what happened to Yvonne or Ellie May?


Yvonne pops in now and again but is still pretty active on the forum, and Heather (aka Ellie May) popped in a couple of weeks ago to say a quick hello, but she, Linda and Carol have all scaled back their time here. It's a shame, I miss them, but maybe they are busy with work, families and life in general.  Hoping they're all OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> You mean Yvonne, chefdenoel? She just posted a day or so ago, as did ellie may (i think)


I didn't know chefdenoel was also called Yvonne!


----------



## Lyn W

I was also wondering about @SpudsMum the other day too.
Do you remember her?
She used to be very active but I suppose she's left school and been through university since the last time she was here!! Maybe even married with her own kids!!


----------



## Yvonne G

. . . and grand kids.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TheLastGreen said:


> Good day to you all!
> Last night I stepped on something sharp on the ocean. I checked and it was a small blue shell.
> Hell, I was worried. The ocean has enough venomous things. One prick from something and it could poison your grandkids
> But I googled, and also found one today.
> Behold!
> View attachment 340873
> View attachment 340874
> 
> I believe it's a snail in a group of Janthina. They make little bubble rafts and float out on the ocean feeding on blue bottles.
> They wash on shore, with blue bottles, like the previous night, when there are strong winds. They can also spray a purple dye when disturbed
> Intresting fact of the day!
> And with that, I bid you all a good day!



WWWHHHHAAAAATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!

YOU STEPPED ON A SNAIL!?!?!?!?!


I have a pet snail!
His name is Gary.
Maybe you stepped on his cousin? 

If you find any IN the shell I am here to tell you… snails ??…..
ARE THE BEST PETS EVER!!!!


Keep me posted on any other snails found near by. I just might have to meet you down there!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I know I am not here all the time. But what happened to Yvonne or Ellie May?



Me Yvonne?
Or the smart Yvonne?
If you are referring to me Yvonne…
I am chef….
that way there is no confusion..
As for me…..
IM HERE!!!
I’m HERE!!
I’m here!!! 
I have just been lurking….
I have been following your progress and I am happy you are doing better with some things and sad you have to see that other doctor in 5 months. (But get that fishing tournament in first, I would! ).


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> I didn't know chefdenoel was also called Yvonne!


…
That’s why I kept it chefdenoel.
Yvonne G is the smart one.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Me Yvonne?
> Or the smart Yvonne?
> If you are referring to me Yvonne…
> I am chef….
> that way there is no confusion..
> As for me…..
> IM HERE!!!
> I’m HERE!!
> I’m here!!!
> I have just been lurking….
> I have been following your progress and I am happy you are doing better with some things and sad you have to see that other doctor in 5 months. (But get that fishing tournament in first, I would! ).


Now you got me REALLY confused....


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> …
> That’s why I kept it chefdenoel.
> Yvonne G is the smart one.


Smarter than the rest of us put together!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
Wet, windy, cold with sunny showers here today - a mixed bag of weather for us.
I hope everyone is well and has a good Thursday.
Very sobering news to wake up to this morning, but my thoughts are with everyone going through the nightmare in Europe


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s almost 40 degrees colder this morning than it was yesterday afternoon. We missed breaking a High Temp record (set 150 years ago) by one darn degree. Regardless - it was too balmy & muggy.

Terrible news indeed - an outright military invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Wet, windy, cold with sunny showers here today - a mixed bag of weather for us.
> I hope everyone is well and has a good Thursday.
> Very sobering news to wake up to this morning, but my thoughts are with everyone going through the nightmare in Europe


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Me Yvonne?
> Or the smart Yvonne?
> If you are referring to me Yvonne…
> I am chef….
> that way there is no confusion..
> As for me…..
> IM HERE!!!
> I’m HERE!!
> I’m here!!!
> I have just been lurking….
> I have been following your progress and I am happy you are doing better with some things and sad you have to see that other doctor in 5 months. (But get that fishing tournament in first, I would! ).


I miss your calm 
peaceful so easy to 
understand your
comments.
how you doin???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> …
> That’s why I kept it chefdenoel.
> Yvonne G is the smart one.


You are so full of bull s*it!!!
Yvonne G is not necessarily
so smart, but
she has experience that goes back
to the Jurassic era. Your
advice on Sulcata is always
right on. And you are funnier than heck!!!
Simon is hiding...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s almost 40 degrees colder this morning than it was yesterday afternoon. We missed breaking a High Temp record (set 150 years ago) by one darn degree. Regardless - it was too balmy & muggy.
> 
> Terrible news indeed - an outright military invasion of Ukraine.


So cold here...and I'm stuck to the tv since about 1 am.freakin 12 degrees out there and poof!!!!! Some speeder on the hiway slid on the ice and knocked over a telephone pole and out went the power...so after abt an hour I went out to the tort shed, piled up 4 small torts, brought them in the house and each in a tub with heat aspen bedding; then tried to figure out what to do for Mary K...take a hint...do not plan on CARRYING a 40 lb angry so strong Sulcata and keeping it comfy in a bathtub.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Have a good day all!


Today two kids were playing at the bottom left, at low tide a pool forms. After low tide an encroaching wave swept them over the rocks and pulled them over, sweeping them against the rocks and shells.
They screamed for blue murder, after a few moments, dad jumped in, grabbed both under his arms, and took a few bashes against the rocks.
He took them out, and all three got into an ambulance and left, hopefuly they are all ok, no one bled even after being swept on the shells, so I think they are hopefuly ok


----------



## TheLastGreen

@maggie3fan , hopefuly your power comes on soon, I didn't know you had other torts, I remember you have a russian, a boxie, and Mary K, do you have other types? Hopefuly Mary K stays nice and warm in her shed for now.
Which also reminds me, @Yvonne G has that lost russian tort resurfaced in your yard?


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> @maggie3fan , hopefuly your power comes on soon, I didn't know you had other torts, I remember you have a russian, a boxie, and Mary K, do you have other types? Hopefuly Mary K stays nice and warm in her shed for now.
> Which also reminds me, @Yvonne G has that lost russian tort resurfaced in your yard?


Yes, I have several species, 3 Russians I will be taking to Y in the Spring after the snow melts, a buncha box turtles, 1 water turtle, 11 parakeets and 2 cats. The power was out for about 4 hours, yet you see my house has power so I started investigating...I found a blown open CHE which tripped the breaker in the shed. photos to follow...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> You mean Yvonne, chefdenoel? She just posted a day or so ago, as did ellie may (i think)


Nope I was looking for you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Me Yvonne?
> Or the smart Yvonne?
> If you are referring to me Yvonne…
> I am chef….
> that way there is no confusion..
> As for me…..
> IM HERE!!!
> I’m HERE!!
> I’m here!!!
> I have just been lurking….
> I have been following your progress and I am happy you are doing better with some things and sad you have to see that other doctor in 5 months. (But get that fishing tournament in first, I would! ).


Ok now I know there are 2 Yvonne's. Definitely doing the fishing tournament. I know the other participants were happy to see I wasn't there for the last few years. I fished the Ludington port for over 20 years. I had been known to be a contender. I never won the tournament but always been in the top 5 except the first year I came in 10th.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Have a good day all!
> View attachment 340896
> 
> Today two kids were playing at the bottom left, at low tide a pool forms. After low tide an encroaching wave swept them over the rocks and pulled them over, sweeping them against the rocks and shells.
> They screamed for blue murder, after a few moments, dad jumped in, grabbed both under his arms, and took a few bashes against the rocks.
> He took them out, and all three got into an ambulance and left, hopefuly they are all ok, no one bled even after being swept on the shells, so I think they are hopefuly ok


What a terrifying experience!
I hope they are all OK


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Yvonne pops in now and again but is still pretty active on the forum, and Heather (aka Ellie May) popped in a couple of weeks ago to say a quick hello, but she, Linda and Carol have all scaled back their time here. It's a shame, I miss them, but maybe they are busy with work, families and life in general.  Hoping they're all OK.


Oh yeah Linda and Carol also. I wish I had the excuse of being busy. I just cant get moving. Need a attitude change.


----------



## Yvonne G

TheLastGreen said:


> @maggie3fan , hopefuly your power comes on soon, I didn't know you had other torts, I remember you have a russian, a boxie, and Mary K, do you have other types? Hopefuly Mary K stays nice and warm in her shed for now.
> Which also reminds me, @Yvonne G has that lost russian tort resurfaced in your yard?


No. I keep watching for him but so far he's a no show!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Nope I was looking for you.


Present and accounted for!


----------



## Maggie3fan

This is what I discovered...



I don't understand how that happened...it looks like it got hit....but nope it's not in a position to get hit.......however, when it blew it killed my last 3 incandescent basking bulbs.

I guess this Russian was not very pleased with being put in a strange tote over night.......won't eat hay either...smells


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Wet, windy, cold with sunny showers here today - a mixed bag of weather for us.
> I hope everyone is well and has a good Thursday.
> Very sobering news to wake up to this morning, but my thoughts are with everyone going through the nightmare in Europe


Yes. It's very sad.


----------



## Cathie G

I did get some results today from my colonoscopy. The good news is I only had 2 polyps that were small and negative since I can't remember how to spell benine. Don't have to go through that again for 7 years. However, I do have lymphocytic colitis which is good news in a weird way. I have a name and know a possible cause having had COVID 19 around that time. Now I know how and what I'm fighting. Not knowing what you're fighting makes it worse.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Oh yeah Linda and Carol also. I wish I had the excuse of being busy. I just cant get moving. Need a attitude change.


I hear you. What is going on in the world is very challenging mentally. All politics aside, we've had bitter cold snowy weather since Tues. I can't live without some sunshine.

So this upcoming fishing tournament, what do you catch & what bait do you use?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I did get some results today from my colonoscopy. The good news is I only had 2 polyps that were small and negative since I can't remember how to spell benine. Don't have to go through that again for 7 years. However, I do have lymphocytic colitis which is good news in a weird way. I have a name and know a possible cause having had COVID 19 around that time. Now I know how and what I'm fighting. Not knowing what you're fighting makes it worse.


Well, I hope things start looking up then....


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, I hope things start looking up then....


Yea pretty cool... I get to look forward to my 75th birthday party now complete with pictures..


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I did get some results today from my colonoscopy. The good news is I only had 2 polyps that were small and negative since I can't remember how to spell benine. Don't have to go through that again for 7 years. However, I do have lymphocytic colitis which is good news in a weird way. I have a name and know a possible cause having had COVID 19 around that time. Now I know how and what I'm fighting. Not knowing what you're fighting makes it worse.


At least you can have the right treatment now Cathie which hopefully will make you feel much better.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> At least you can have the right treatment now Cathie which hopefully will make you feel much better.


They told me to keep doing what I'm doing. And see you in a couple of months  but now I do have a name for it for sure and for certain. From what I've read, it's what I figured.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I miss your calm
> peaceful so easy to
> understand your
> comments.
> how you doin???



I’m…. Well….….
I guess good?
Everyone in my life is driving me crazy and I want to go hide in a cave.
But on the rare … I am … ok.
I shouldn’t complain at all after hearing what happened in Ukraine .
I am just so sad for those innocent people.!


But hey, you asked!
How about you Maggie?
How they hangin’??
Wazzzzz up?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> You are so full of bull s*it!!!
> Yvonne G is not necessarily
> so smart, but
> she has experience that goes back
> to the Jurassic era. Your
> advice on Sulcata is always
> right on. And you are funnier than heck!!!
> Simon is hiding...lol
> View attachment 340895



Thanks for the confidence Maggie!
I needed that today after some woman 
“Micro managed” me at work.
Do you ever feel like Wonder Woman one minute then.. Aqua man the next?
(Some say Aqua man is not a super hero)
She had me in circles chasing my tail!!
(And that was hard considering it was between my legs!!!!) . 
No one is perfect and I for one certainly never claim to be . But one thing I know for sure!….. I know my job!
I am just so discouraged I let her get to me.
Bla..bla..bla… anyway, thank you for your encouragement


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So cold here...and I'm stuck to the tv since about 1 am.freakin 12 degrees out there and poof!!!!! Some speeder on the hiway slid on the ice and knocked over a telephone pole and out went the power...so after abt an hour I went out to the tort shed, piled up 4 small torts, brought them in the house and each in a tub with heat aspen bedding; then tried to figure out what to do for Mary K...take a hint...do not plan on CARRYING a 40 lb angry so strong Sulcata and keeping it comfy in a bathtub.


I feel your pain!!!
I do it EVERYDAY with a 100 pound Sulcata.
Yep!….
I’m nutz!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So cold here...and I'm stuck to the tv since about 1 am.freakin 12 degrees out there and poof!!!!! Some speeder on the hiway slid on the ice and knocked over a telephone pole and out went the power...so after abt an hour I went out to the tort shed, piled up 4 small torts, brought them in the house and each in a tub with heat aspen bedding; then tried to figure out what to do for Mary K...take a hint...do not plan on CARRYING a 40 lb angry so strong Sulcata and keeping it comfy in a bathtub.


I pray you get your power back soon!!
A tip…..
When you DO eventually get Marry in a tub… turn the lights out, cover the windows so it’s dark in the room, feed her first (some lettuces and grass)….and use one of those “white noise” machines turned on to “spring morning” (you’ll hear the crickets). She (and you) will be out in seconds!!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good morning, have a good day!


That's awful @Chefdenoel10 , don't take it to heart! It just shows how useless that person is, I'm certain she shot herself in the foot at the end of the day
You told me you have a pet snail, is your snail a giant african snail? May I ask for images of the shelled fella?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> They told me to keep doing what I'm doing. And see you in a couple of months  but now I do have a name for it for sure and for certain. From what I've read, it's what I figured.


Dear Cathie,

First I want to help you minimize this 
Xcldocjsifk thing that is bothering your colon … and make you feel a lot better
Because THEN……

We are gonna celebrate YOUR birthday!!!


Eat cheese
And chocolate cake  
and drink wine or whatever it is people drink now a days…
And have a good old 80s PARTAAAYY!!! 
How can I help??
(I guess I could look up “skdhdxhdhs colitis” first….


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> I hear you. What is going on in the world is very challenging mentally. All politics aside, we've had bitter cold snowy weather since Tues. I can't live without some sunshine.
> 
> So this upcoming fishing tournament, what do you catch & what bait do you use?


It will be held in Ludington Michigan on lake Michigan. We will be targeting king salmon, Coho salmon, steelhead and lake trout. Use mostly artificial baits, we have one rig that we put a filleted herring on it. It is all trolling for the fish. You get 10 points per fish and 1 point per pound. You are aloud 5 fish.
Here is just one spoon I have. I am sure I have 2000 spoons of all different colors. Some even glow in the dark. This is my boat itis a 24'. Soon when my oldest son changes job's. We are going to get a 32' boat. So he can start a charter service.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TheLastGreen said:


> Good morning, have a good day!
> View attachment 340912
> 
> That's awful @Chefdenoel10 , don't take it to heart! It just shows how useless that person is, I'm certain she shot herself in the foot at the end of the day
> You told me you have a pet snail, is your snail a giant african snail? May I ask for images of the shelled fella?


Thank you for your words of encouragement!!! 
Your trip looks amazing!!!! 
I hope your having a blast!
Yes, I have a pet snail.
The story goes like this:
Once upon a time…..…..wait…no?…
One day I was at a vegetable shop picking up some lettuces for my tortoise.
(Don’t worry she eats mostly grass but I had to mix it with something)
Anyway… as I was saying..
Oh.. yes..yes…
Lettuces for my tortoise…
I brought the lettuces home to cut up.
As I was finishing up a rock fell out of one of the bags and rolled toward my stove.
I picked it up and set it on the table to be discarded when I was through.
After about ten minutes I was done and went back to throw the rock out when I noticed…. IT HAD MOVED!!!!!!
All the way across the floor!!!
When I got down on my hand and knees I realized it was a snail!!
As cute as a button he looked up at me as if to say “mom?”
Well hell, I couldn’t throw it away now..?
Cut to today….
He is the “Garden snail” variety..
Has his own home too!!
He got a new hollowed out coconut for Christmas to sleep in 
The little booger! 
And he is about 1-1/2” long. 
Also, my mom knitted him a lime green bed to sleep in  he likes that too!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> It will be held in Ludington Michigan on lake Michigan. We will be targeting king salmon, Coho salmon, steelhead and lake trout. Use mostly artificial baits, we have one rig that we put a filleted herring on it. It is all trolling for the fish. You get 10 points per fish and 1 point per pound. You are aloud 5 fish.
> Here is just one spoon I have. I am sure I have 2000 spoons of all different colors. Some even glow in the dark. This is my boat itis a 24'. Soon when my oldest son changes job's. We are going to get a 32' boat. So he can start a charter service.
> View attachment 340915
> 
> View attachment 340914


Hey Ray?
If this helps???
I don’t know about salmon  
But when I fished as a kid (at the Jersey shore ) 
My grandma SWORE BLIND about
“BLOOD WORMS”!
We caught sooooo many fish with those darn things! Fluke mostly..


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thanks for the confidence Maggie!
> I needed that today after some woman
> “Micro managed” me at work.
> Do you ever feel like Wonder Woman one minute then.. Aqua man the next?
> (Some say Aqua man is not a super hero)
> She had me in circles chasing my tail!!
> (And that was hard considering it was between my legs!!!!) .
> No one is perfect and I for one certainly never claim to be . But one thing I know for sure!….. I know my job!
> I am just so discouraged I let her get to me.
> Bla..bla..bla… anyway, thank you for your encouragement


Sounds like you have a bully in the workplace 
There's always someone who like to make others feel small because of their own inadequacies - it makes them feel good about themselves. She'll have her day!
Try not to let it get you down an I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
It's a bright, chilly, sunny day here! 
Helps us remember Spring is on the way!!
Lola hasn't surfaced yet but I can hear him shuffling around in his hide so he'll be looking for his breakfast soon. 
I'd better go to the shops and stock up on his food for the weekend - I'm going to a sheltered spot I know of later to see if any weeds have sprung up yet. 
I hope everyone has a great Friday.
TTFN


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like you have a bully in the workplace
> There's always someone who like to make others feel small because of their own inadequacies - it makes them feel good about themselves. She'll have her day!
> Try not to let it get you down an I hope you have a better day today.


Thank you Lyn!!
I will heed your advice as of today.
I was asked if I wanted to “work from home today” because of f the ICE that is hitting my windows (right now).
Now…. Let me see…?…

Take a chance driving in without having an accident? Only to get there for some woman to make me feel I want to quit and change careers (not to mention swat her with my fly swapper)….
OR..
Stay warm in my bed with coffee..
See Gary and Sally ALL day…..

.……….. thanks  I’ll pass!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> It's a bright, chilly, sunny day here!
> Helps us remember Spring is on the way!!
> Lola hasn't surfaced yet but I can hear him shuffling around in his hide so he'll be looking for his breakfast soon.
> I'd better go to the shops and stock up on his food for the weekend - I'm going to a sheltered spot I know of later to see if any weeds have sprung up yet.
> I hope everyone has a great Friday.
> TTFN


Good luck Lyn!
Have a Wonderful Day!!!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Well, I have intresting news


The waves today have been extreme, even in low tide it's been extremely high. It seemed to be almost pre tsunami conditions, waves coming in and out, flowing high up on the beach, pulling back low. But we found out a cyclone is forming deep in the Indian ocean, of the coast of SA, moving towards Madagascar.
We luckily have high waves, but they'll sadly face the brunt of a cyclone


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday. One of my kayaking friends was out on the Potomac River earlier this week & spotted a few turtles. A sure sign of Spring.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I did get some results today from my colonoscopy. The good news is I only had 2 polyps that were small and negative since I can't remember how to spell benine. Don't have to go through that again for 7 years. However, I do have lymphocytic colitis which is good news in a weird way. I have a name and know a possible cause having had COVID 19 around that time. Now I know how and what I'm fighting. Not knowing what you're fighting makes it worse.


I have a different version of colitis for freakin years. Now you can I can talk about tort poop and our poop....lol glad for you!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Friday. One of my kayaking friends was out on the Potomac River earlier this week & spotted a few turtles. A sure sign of Spring.
> 
> View attachment 340937


Yellowbelly slider?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> It will be held in Ludington Michigan on lake Michigan. We will be targeting king salmon, Coho salmon, steelhead and lake trout. Use mostly artificial baits, we have one rig that we put a filleted herring on it. It is all trolling for the fish. You get 10 points per fish and 1 point per pound. You are aloud 5 fish.
> Here is just one spoon I have. I am sure I have 2000 spoons of all different colors. Some even glow in the dark. This is my boat itis a 24'. Soon when my oldest son changes job's. We are going to get a 32' boat. So he can start a charter service.
> View attachment 340915
> 
> View attachment 340914


That sounds like so much fun! No wonder you're geared up to go this year. And that's a lot of spoons. I'd end up with them all tangled up by the end of the day. So you gots to take care of yourself so you can have some fun. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Yvonne G

This a.m. I was out in the front yard taking down the fence so I can save the boards for re-use, and the City Engineer just happened by. He stopped to chat and mentioned, with his fingers crossed, that construction is scheduled to start on my road widening project in two weeks. Right now it's a two lane street. They'll be working on the north side (my side) first, leaving the south side for traffic. First thing they have to do is the wrecking, which includes cutting down the hill in front of my house and hauling away many yards of dirt. Then they'll build the retaining wall. The engineer said they'll be using those textured bricks like what you see in landscaping. Right now I have a big muddy mess. I'll be so glad to see that gone! In a minute I'll go take a 'before' picture.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I have a different version of colitis for freakin years. Now you can I can talk about tort poop and our poop....lol glad for you!


Thanks. It's not fun that's for sure and that's any of the colitis versions. But when my tort poops really good it always makes my day. Ridiculous huh


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thanks for the confidence Maggie!
> I needed that today after some woman
> “Micro managed” me at work.
> Do you ever feel like Wonder Woman one minute then.. Aqua man the next?
> (Some say Aqua man is not a super hero)
> She had me in circles chasing my tail!!
> (And that was hard considering it was between my legs!!!!) .
> No one is perfect and I for one certainly never claim to be . But one thing I know for sure!….. I know my job!
> I am just so discouraged I let her get to me.
> Bla..bla..bla… anyway, thank you for your encouragement


Don't worry (easy to say hard to do). People that are like that ARE like that. Many times they wind up getting micro managed themselves by their boss. I've seen them fired for being too confrontational.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Dear Cathie,
> 
> First I want to help you minimize this
> Xcldocjsifk thing that is bothering your colon … and make you feel a lot better
> Because THEN……
> 
> We are gonna celebrate YOUR birthday!!!
> 
> 
> Eat cheese
> And chocolate cake
> and drink wine or whatever it is people drink now a days…
> And have a good old 80s PARTAAAYY!!!
> How can I help??
> (I guess I could look up “skdhdxhdhs colitis” first….


I guess the doctors office probably thought I would fall over disappointed and scared that I have a disease  but guess what I already knew it  she almost whispered it.. it's nice to have a name to call my enemy. It makes googleing much easier. I have to make it to that birthday party


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Ray?
> If this helps???
> I don’t know about salmon
> But when I fished as a kid (at the Jersey shore )
> My grandma SWORE BLIND about
> “BLOOD WORMS”!
> We caught sooooo many fish with those darn things! Fluke mostly..


I am sure blood worms would work great for walleye fishing.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TheLastGreen said:


> Well, I have intresting news
> View attachment 340935
> 
> The waves today have been extreme, even in low tide it's been extremely high. It seemed to be almost pre tsunami conditions, waves coming in and out, flowing high up on the beach, pulling back low. But we found out a cyclone is forming deep in the Indian ocean, of the coast of SA, moving towards Madagascar.
> We luckily have high waves, but they'll sadly face the brunt of a cyclone




A ….. SSSSSS…cyclone?
Isn’t that a really BAD tornado?
Over water??
Poor animals…


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. It's not fun that's for sure and that's any of the colitis versions. But when my tort poops really good it always makes my day. Ridiculous huh



So does that mean 
Now… when you….uh…”go”
It will make YOUR day as well??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Don't worry (easy to say hard to do). People that are like that ARE like that. Many times they wind up getting micro managed themselves by their boss. I've seen them fired for being too confrontational.


Thanks Cathy.
Your birthday cake just got even bigger!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I guess the doctors office probably thought I would fall over disappointed and scared that I have a disease  but guess what I already knew it  she almost whispered it.. it's nice to have a name to call my enemy. It makes googleing much easier. I have to make it to that birthday party


I know what you mean!!!
I would rather have a name to call my ailment rather than guess…
Is it this?…
Is it that??…
Oh d*m could it be this thing???
Now you (and us) know what we are diagnosing and can find things that will ease the pain…
Although, I heard once at the swap meat  
That a good whiskey usually does the trick. 

Sorry, when approached with bad news I always pull out my humorous side.
I don’t mean to make light of your situation.
Let’s get back to planning that birthday party!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I am sure blood worms would work great for walleye fishing.


What’s “walleye “ fishing??
I am dumber than dirt… please in brief.. explain?


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> A ….. SSSSSS…cyclone?
> Isn’t that a really BAD tornado?
> Over water??
> Poor animals…


It's had lots of bad storms already this year.
Lots of beautiful aldabras in and around Madagascar, I hope there won't be too many casualties for them or the population


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I know what you mean!!!
> I would rather have a name to call my ailment rather than guess…
> Is it this?…
> Is it that??…
> Oh d*m could it be this thing???
> Now you (and us) know what we are diagnosing and can find things that will ease the pain…
> Although, I heard once at the swap meat
> That a good whiskey usually does the trick.
> 
> Sorry, when approached with bad news I always pull out my humorous side.
> I don’t mean to make light of your situation.
> Let’s get back to planning that birthday party!!


You feel the same as me. For once I actually got a diagnosis and I think it's a clue to helping all of my health problems in the long run. So im getting back to planning that birthday party too. The way I figure it I have to live until I'm at least 100 cause I have a tort I have to outlive. And my gasser doctor just said I have to get that colonoscopy so I think I'll bake him a cake


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s “walleye “ fishing??
> I am dumber than dirt… please in brief.. explain?


Me too now I gotta get in touch with my friend google


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Thanks. It's not fun that's for sure and that's any of the colitis versions. But when my tort poops really good it always makes my day. Ridiculous huh


At my age pooping good makes MY day...


----------



## TheLastGreen

Chefdenoel10 said:


> A ….. SSSSSS…cyclone?
> Isn’t that a really BAD tornado?
> Over water??
> Poor animals…


Yeah, and I think it's something like the fourth one this month hitting Madagascar?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s “walleye “ fishing??
> I am dumber than dirt… please in brief.. explain?


It is a type of fish in the Great Lakes. I remember fishing Lake Erie to catch the [email protected]$tards and getting sick from the 5-10 waves. Erie is shallow so it gets wavy quickly


----------



## Maggie3fan

OMG! Say something nice to me...I just got off FB being attacked by a troll...I got so mad I got tied up involved used the "f" word....I'm shaking....damn it...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Say something nice to me...I just got off FB being attacked by a troll...I got so mad I got tied up involved used the "f" word....I'm shaking....damn it...


You are the coolest cranky old lady I have ever been cussed at by!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> You are the coolest cranky old lady I have ever been cussed at by!


OMG! That is so freakin true...but then you actually like me, and that make you suspect...lol (thx)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did some pruning in our back garden yesterday, cold but bright sunshine. It was close to 70 the other day, more seasonable today at 35.

But….some in the CDR might be settling in to watch the #SixNations rugby, Scotland against France. ? Go Scotland! Slava Ukraina


----------



## TheLastGreen

I don't watch rugby and such, so I'm going to relax after returning from the ocean, but I agree, glory to Ukraine!
Are you a Rugby fan @Maro2Bear , have you seen any more turtles while kayaking?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Did some pruning in our back garden yesterday, cold but bright sunshine. It was close to 70 the other day, more seasonable today at 35.
> 
> But….some in the CDR might be settling in to watch the #SixNations rugby, Scotland against France. ? Go Scotland! Slava Ukraina


10 - 19 to France at the end of the first half but France just scored another try and converted it within minutes of restarting so its now 10 - 26  Come on Scotland!
Wales v England later - dewch ymlaen Cymru!!!

Bright and sunny here but pretty cold still.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> A ….. SSSSSS…cyclone?
> Isn’t that a really BAD tornado?
> Over water??
> Poor animals…


Cyclones, typhoons and hurricanes are all basically the same. It depends what part of the world they form.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What’s “walleye “ fishing??
> I am dumber than dirt… please in brief.. explain?


Walleye is a fresh water fish. They are great eating.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is a type of fish in the Great Lakes. I remember fishing Lake Erie to catch the [email protected]$tards and getting sick from the 5-10 waves. Erie is shallow so it gets wavy quickly
> View attachment 340984


You are right about the waves on lake Erie. The walleye are found in many lakes in the midwest. Stocking walleye in lake Erie was the best thing they could have done.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> At my age pooping good makes MY day...


Well I just don't want to make a whole day of it so it makes my day when I don't.  dang colitis doesn't even know what it should be doing... stupid disease


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So does that mean
> Now… when you….uh…”go”
> It will make YOUR day as well??


Nope


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Say something nice to me...I just got off FB being attacked by a troll...I got so mad I got tied up involved used the "f" word....I'm shaking....damn it...


Ok I'll say something nice. Did you get kicked off? It was so much fun uninstalling FB when my phone suggested it  I was shouting yes! Yes! And laughing my head off. They don't deserve your prescious presence there anyway.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'll say something nice. Did you get kicked off? It was so much fun uninstalling FB when my phone suggested it  I was shouting yes! Yes! And laughing my head off. They don't deserve your prescious presence there anyway.


And in my opinion NOTHING of worth has come of it. . . (fb) just a bunch of drivel


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> And in my opinion NOTHING of worth has come of it. . . (fb) just a bunch of drivel


It just takes up unused MB s of personal data on my phone which is more and and more. And also uses many as the app itself.My little moto g gave me the option to just say No!... I can still watch things that friends have shared a link though.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is a type of fish in the Great Lakes. I remember fishing Lake Erie to catch the [email protected]$tards and getting sick from the 5-10 waves. Erie is shallow so it gets wavy quickly
> View attachment 340984


Blackdog, that looks like the fish that hangs on the wall and sings “Do-Wop” songs!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Say something nice to me...I just got off FB being attacked by a troll...I got so mad I got tied up involved used the "f" word....I'm shaking....damn it...


Your kind
Your beautiful 
Your nice
Your funny
Your smart
And most of all….
MOST OF ALLLLL…!
You are an adult.
What the heck you doin’ listening to those little “entitled” brats for???
YOU KNOW DAY WRONG,RIGHT?? 
 duh!
Don’t let those little punk heads ruin your night.


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> And in my opinion NOTHING of worth has come of it. . . (fb) just a bunch of drivel


normally I just play solitaire and pm friends I don't really want to talk to...lol


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> normally I just play solitaire and pm friends I don't really want to talk to...lol


If it makes you feel better I didn’t know what FB meant. Who cares what anybody thinks? We all know you are awesome.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lokkje said:


> If it makes you feel better I didn’t know what FB meant. Who cares what anybody thinks? We all know you are awesome.


That would be (fb) facebook . . just a bunch of drivel...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> normally I just play solitaire and pm friends I don't really want to talk to...lol


What were you fighting about on fb??
Torts??
Or who’s going out for the next beer run? 
Or whaaaatttt????


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What were you fighting about on fb??
> Torts??
> Or who’s going out for the next beer run?
> Or whaaaatttt????


Lil early for beer, for me.....
I'll take a lil Bushmills in my coffee, though....
A couple of thimble's full .


----------



## Blackdog1714

MenagerieGrl said:


> Lil early for beer, for me.....
> I'll take a lil Bushmills in my coffee, though....
> A couple of thimble's full .


After work today its gonna be Margarita time while a try cooking chicken rotisserie style in my new toaster oven


----------



## TechnoCheese

Man, wish I wasn’t going off to college this year. Being more active on the forum makes me want to keep every species at once


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> After work today its gonna be Margarita time while a try cooking chicken rotisserie style in my new toaster oven


Success. Man this thing is not like the toaster oven I grew up with!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Success. Man this thing is not like the toaster oven I grew up with!


"this thing is not like the toaster oven I grew up with!"
In which way? Faster, easier to clean....a pain in the a**?


----------



## Yvonne G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Success. Man this thing is not like the toaster oven I grew up with!


Is it one of those new fangled air fryers?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Nope toaster oven with a little fan so its "Convection" and has a rotisserie feature. As compared to the old I could put that one inside this monstrosity!


----------



## Maro2Bear

These RONCO roasters used to be advertised all the time…complete with big rubber gloves to handle hot meat.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JQNBKXD/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> These RONCO roasters used to be advertised all the time…complete with big rubber gloves to handle hot meat.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JQNBKXD/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



Set It And Forget It!


----------



## Maro2Bear

jaizei said:


> Set It And Forget It!



So you too remember Ron Pompei!

Introduced in 1998, the Showtime Rotisserie and BBQ Oven is by far Ron Popeil's most successful product to date. He sold seven million units in three different models: the $99.95 Compact Rotisserie, the $159.80 Standard Rotisserie, and the $209.75 Pro Rotisserie.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> These RONCO roasters used to be advertised all the time…complete with big rubber gloves to handle hot meat.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JQNBKXD/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Lol! I think my mom had one of those.
Never used it…. But bought it 
Kept on and on about it until it ended up in the garage a month later..


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> So you too remember Ron Pompei!
> 
> Introduced in 1998, the Showtime Rotisserie and BBQ Oven is by far Ron Popeil's most successful product to date. He sold seven million units in three different models: the $99.95 Compact Rotisserie, the $159.80 Standard Rotisserie, and the $209.75 Pro Rotisserie.



I think I watched that commercial every Saturday/Sunday morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> So you too remember Ron Pompei!
> 
> Introduced in 1998, the Showtime Rotisserie and BBQ Oven is by far Ron Popeil's most successful product to date. He sold seven million units in three different models: the $99.95 Compact Rotisserie, the $159.80 Standard Rotisserie, and the $209.75 Pro Rotisserie.


LOL! Popeil Pocket Fisherman! I remember that commercial!!!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all, have a good day!


(Zvezda sitting on the edge of some sun)
Well in a few months I'm going to Ireland.
I've started planning today, and what threw me was the distances. I keep thinking, hell, that's too far, I would pay too much for public transport, and then it's just 5km.
Or another slightly more distant place, and then it feels way too far! But it's just 20km
Here in SA everything's spread out, so it's weird going to a place where everything is close by. For instance, you'd drive 30 to 40 min (about 80km) to just get to a close by place, there it's almost half the length of the country
Anyway, have a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy St David’s Day 

In Wales, March 1st is St. David's Day. A day to honor Wales's patron saint, St. David, a Celtic monk who spread the word of Christianity across this region in the 6th century. During this day, the Welsh celebrate with fabulous regional food and drink.









15 Welsh Recipes to Help You Celebrate St. David's Day


The food and drink of Wales are amongst the finest in Great Britain as can be seen with these 15 recipes to celebrate St.David's Day on March 1st.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What were you fighting about on fb??
> Torts??
> Or who’s going out for the next beer run?
> Or whaaaatttt????


Usually politics for me. I am definitely a troll. Sorry Maggie, are we still friends?


----------



## Ray--Opo

TechnoCheese said:


> Man, wish I wasn’t going off to college this year. Being more active on the forum makes me want to keep every species at once


Wow been a long time since I have seen you here. My problem reading some of the threads. I want to go save the tort that someone has. There are a lot of tortoises out there suffering.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, have a good day!
> View attachment 341137
> 
> (Zvezda sitting on the edge of some sun)
> Well in a few months I'm going to Ireland.
> I've started planning today, and what threw me was the distances. I keep thinking, hell, that's too far, I would pay too much for public transport, and then it's just 5km.
> Or another slightly more distant place, and then it feels way too far! But it's just 20km
> Here in SA everything's spread out, so it's weird going to a place where everything is close by. For instance, you'd drive 30 to 40 min (about 80km) to just get to a close by place, there it's almost half the length of the country
> Anyway, have a good day!


Great pic!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Popeil Pocket Fisherman! I remember that commercial!!!


I had one when I was a kid. Didn't use it but maybe one time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

We booked a room at the Holiday Inn for tonight. Wanted to get a room on the beach. They didn't have any handicapped rooms available. The one we are staying at is newly built. We are doing this so I can go swimming. I cant wait, hopefully after swimming. I will get a good night's sleep. 
Next week tues and thurs. I am starting back at the gym with my trainer. Covid be damned! It's time to have a life again!


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish you all could feel that soft fur. She's so silky!) 

This is Littttttle Kittttten. (you have to pronounce the 'Ts'.) Used to be Patch, then something else I can't remember. But nothing seemed to fit.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> We booked a room at the Holiday Inn for tonight. Wanted to get a room on the beach. They didn't have any handicapped rooms available. The one we are staying at is newly built. We are doing this so I can go swimming. I cant wait, hopefully after swimming. I will get a good night's sleep.
> Next week tues and thurs. I am starting back at the gym with my trainer. Covid be damned! It's time to have a life again!


You go Ray! You can do it!


----------



## Cathie G

TechnoCheese said:


> Man, wish I wasn’t going off to college this year. Being more active on the forum makes me want to keep every species at once


Hello hello! I haven't seen you on here for awhile. I remember you from back when I first joined in. It was encouraging to me to get answers from people and you did.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> View attachment 341144


I am. It's heart breaking.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 341150
> I wish you all could feel that soft fur. She's so silky!)
> 
> This is Littttttle Kittttten. (you have to pronounce the 'Ts'.) Used to be Patch, then something else I can't remember. But nothing seemed to fit.


Very pretty


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well just got done swimming. I haven't felt this relaxed since I can remember. I sure hope the pool gets approved by the insurance company. If not I will have to buy one. I have pics but if I show them to you all. You would think they were pics from SeaWorld


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just got done swimming. I haven't felt this relaxed since I can remember. I sure hope the pool gets approved by the insurance company. If not I will have to buy one. I have pics but if I show them to you all. You would think they were pics from SeaWorld


I hope you get your pool  and I don't care if you look like a  beached whale. cause people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. One of my nicknames is Chicken Legs


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> Well just got done swimming. I haven't felt this relaxed since I can remember. I sure hope the pool gets approved by the insurance company. If not I will have to buy one. I have pics but if I show them to you all. You would think they were pics from SeaWorld



Hey Ray,
When I look like :
Marylin Monroe 
Jennifer Lopez
Or even Mini Pearl 
Then maaayybbee…. Just maaaayyybee …
I could judge other people.
Go have fun!!!
Show it all!! Weight be damed!!
You’re happy
You’re getting healthy
And … well… YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE!!
MAKE IT COUNT! 
(Although, keep the dirty pictures for Rose.
No need to see EEEEVERTHING!?)
We are friends but that’s as far as I go!
Keep your “bits and pieces” covered!


----------



## Ray--Opo

This morning went in the hot tub then swimming again. I feel like a gumby now.( If you remember what Gumby was) 
I feel like you could bend me any which way?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> This morning went in the hot tub then swimming again. I feel like a gumby now.( If you remember what Gumby was)
> I feel like you could bend me any which way?


Wow, great news, I enjoy swimming, though rarely ever get the chance...
Back in my younger days, I worked for a Sauna & Hot Tub Company, where you rented one of their tub's for an hour or so, They provided towels, & a Shower after, all in private Rooms or Outdoor enclosures...I loved that perk, of getting off work, and then a free soak....


----------



## TheLastGreen

MenagerieGrl said:


> I loved that perk, of getting off work, and then a free soak....


Just like our little shelled friends! (But luckily humans don't poop when swimming)
Has anyone seen @Lyn W ? It's been a while since she last posted...
@Lyn W , how are you holding up with those winds over there?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all! Just had to pop in and see how everyone is doing wishing yall an awesome Friday!!!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Just had to pop in and see how everyone is doing wishing yall an awesome Friday!!!


Hey Girl! It's about time you checked in. Hope everything is going well!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Just had to pop in and see how everyone is doing wishing yall an awesome Friday!!!


Great to hear from you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all! Just had to pop in and see how everyone is doing wishing yall an awesome Friday!!!


I miss you a lot and your little dog too! How's your family doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Everyone is well on my end. just Living the daily. I can’t believe we are headed into spring of 2022!! Where does the time go???
I have got to weigh all my sullies soon. I have not weighed all through the winter and I can see a bit of size difference I think. THAT should be interesting! Cinder of course is as rotten as always.. we lost Duke ( my old yellow lab) a few weeks ago but he went peacefully in his sleep and had dedicated 13 really good years to me. Rigsy the rescue dog of course remains an active member of our family and spends most time indoors now  kids and Hubby all good.  rabbit, ferrets, snake, cats, horse…. ALL GOOD


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> Everyone is well on my end. just Living the daily. I can’t believe we are headed into spring of 2022!! Where does the time go???
> I have got to weigh all my sullies soon. I have not weighed all through the winter and I can see a bit of size difference I think. THAT should be interesting! Cinder of course is as rotten as always.. we lost Duke ( my old yellow lab) a few weeks ago but he went peacefully in his sleep and had dedicated 13 really good years to me. Rigsy the rescue dog of course remains an active member of our family and spends most time indoors now  kids and Hubby all good.  rabbit, ferrets, snake, cats, horse…. ALL GOOD
> View attachment 341303
> View attachment 341304
> View attachment 341305
> View attachment 341306


Looks like a happy Kidlett, and some Happy Pupster's. Is the Goldie in the last picture, the one you lost recently? I'm Glad to hear he passed peacefully...and I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## EllieMay

MenagerieGrl said:


> Looks like a happy Kidlett, and some Happy Pupster's. Is the Goldie in the last picture, the one you lost recently? I'm Glad to hear he passed peacefully...and I'm sorry for your loss...


Thank you! And yes, that’s Duke. 
hows your zoo??


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> Thank you! And yes, that’s Duke.
> hows your zoo??


Oh, everything around these parts, are doing good. Geese are a pain my neck right now as spring time is approaching fast...
. Chickens are back to laying up a storm, and need to drop off several dozen egg's to my neighbors and friends to make room in the fridge.
My one hound puppy (Woodie) that had the stroke a month ago has recuperated, and does not seem to have any lingering affects, thank God. I was this close to putting him to sleep, sigh.
Got some of my seedlings started for the garden, Dermaters are already 3" tall and ready to transplant to 4" pots for the time being. Mornings last week were chilly, and many of the tender Nasturtiums in the yard got frost burn, and the Old Farmers Almanac says Last frost is Jan 19, but I don't trust that. I have frost cloth, but with everything else going on here I forget to cover things up some times. 
But, all in all Life here on my lil farm is pretty good, thank you for asking.
Oh, Oh, Oh, and we got .006" of rain yesterday, YaHOO'oooo
I know,,,,pitiful isn't it...
Take care my friend, (s)

. . . Woodie


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> Everyone is well on my end. just Living the daily. I can’t believe we are headed into spring of 2022!! Where does the time go???
> I have got to weigh all my sullies soon. I have not weighed all through the winter and I can see a bit of size difference I think. THAT should be interesting! Cinder of course is as rotten as always.. we lost Duke ( my old yellow lab) a few weeks ago but he went peacefully in his sleep and had dedicated 13 really good years to me. Rigsy the rescue dog of course remains an active member of our family and spends most time indoors now  kids and Hubby all good.  rabbit, ferrets, snake, cats, horse…. ALL GOOD
> View attachment 341303
> View attachment 341304
> View attachment 341305
> View attachment 341306


I LOVE the picture with the three of you in it. You son is ALMOST as cute as Cinder - don't tell him I said that!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Everyone is well on my end. just Living the daily. I can’t believe we are headed into spring of 2022!! Where does the time go???
> I have got to weigh all my sullies soon. I have not weighed all through the winter and I can see a bit of size difference I think. THAT should be interesting! Cinder of course is as rotten as always.. we lost Duke ( my old yellow lab) a few weeks ago but he went peacefully in his sleep and had dedicated 13 really good years to me. Rigsy the rescue dog of course remains an active member of our family and spends most time indoors now  kids and Hubby all good.  rabbit, ferrets, snake, cats, horse…. ALL GOOD
> View attachment 341303
> View attachment 341304
> View attachment 341305
> View attachment 341306


This was so cute I had to show Joe for inspiration


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I LOVE the picture with the three of you in it. You son is ALMOST as cute as Cinder - don't tell him I said that!


Thank you! I love that he loves to snuggle me.. I know that will come to an end all to soon so I soak it up every chance I get. Him and Cinder are thick as thieves too. They do lots of snuggling without me !


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> This was so cute I had to show Joe for inspiration


How is Joe? has The Covid situation lightened up for y’all any?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Everyone is well on my end. just Living the daily. I can’t believe we are headed into spring of 2022!! Where does the time go???
> I have got to weigh all my sullies soon. I have not weighed all through the winter and I can see a bit of size difference I think. THAT should be interesting! Cinder of course is as rotten as always.. we lost Duke ( my old yellow lab) a few weeks ago but he went peacefully in his sleep and had dedicated 13 really good years to me. Rigsy the rescue dog of course remains an active member of our family and spends most time indoors now  kids and Hubby all good.  rabbit, ferrets, snake, cats, horse…. ALL GOOD
> View attachment 341303
> View attachment 341304
> View attachment 341305
> View attachment 341306


I am so sorry for your loss of Duke.
I loved that dog!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, everything around these parts, are doing good. Geese are a pain my neck right now as spring time is approaching fast...
> . Chickens are back to laying up a storm, and need to drop off several dozen egg's to my neighbors and friends to make room in the fridge.
> My one hound puppy (Woodie) that had the stroke a month ago has recuperated, and does not seem to have any lingering affects, thank God. I was this close to putting him to sleep, sigh.
> Got some of my seedlings started for the garden, Dermaters are already 3" tall and ready to transplant to 4" pots for the time being. Mornings last week were chilly, and many of the tender Nasturtiums in the yard got frost burn, and the Old Farmers Almanac says Last frost is Jan 19, but I don't trust that. I have frost cloth, but with everything else going on here I forget to cover things up some times.
> But, all in all Life here on my lil farm is pretty good, thank you for asking.
> Oh, Oh, Oh, and we got .006" of rain yesterday, YaHOO'oooo
> I know,,,,pitiful isn't it...
> Take care my friend, (s)
> View attachment 341308
> . . . Woodie


Woody is a DOLL!!!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Woody is a DOLL!!!!


Oh, that is his "angel" pose..........
I would not show his devil side...
But in general, yes, he's a pretty good kid....
BTW, I got him from my UPS driver @ Work


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> How is Joe? has The Covid situation lightened up for y’all any?


Yes the covid thing is better. Ohio has a really low positive rate and a really low hospitalizations. They are lifting the mask mandates all over Ohio. I am going to continue using mine in stores though. They help me with allergies. I even wear it when our grass is being mowed in my home. So I still don't mind wearing one and never did. I couldn't wear the medical ones because for some reason they make me feel sick but I can the cloth ones. My doctor said I don't need a booster because I lived through covid plus was vaccinated and that's what happened to him. His immunity remains high and of course he's able to get that tested. Joe is busy being Joe and never stopped. The whole thing went over his head  which is probably good


----------



## Cathie G

This year has been really strange...none of my usual birds have come around this past winter. But finally Ive gotten some visitors. I have a pair of woodpeckers visiting the new suet feeder and I caught a pic or two.... even with the wind they've acted like they were just playing on a swing set  she even showed her face.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Saw this turtle on TWITTER today, pretty interesting.

While they may seem decorative, the spiky edges on the shell of this spiny turtle aren’t just for show. The spines, which are present on young turtles, are an evolutionary trait developed to discourage predators from eating the turtle during the first few years of their life.




 Spiny Turtle - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiny_turtle


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Saw this turtle on TWITTER today, pretty interesting.
> 
> While they may seem decorative, the spiky edges on the shell of this spiny turtle aren’t just for show. The spines, which are present on young turtles, are an evolutionary trait developed to discourage predators from eating the turtle during the first few years of their life.
> 
> View attachment 341451
> 
> 
> Spiny Turtle - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiny_turtle


Now that's a suit of armor!! Wow!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning all, going to the gym today! First time back since this covid crap came around. I will be sore tomorrow. 
Hope everyone has a great day or night.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, going to the gym today! First time back since this covid crap came around. I will be sore tomorrow.
> Hope everyone has a great day or night.


Ray,
Oh, yes, I used to go for a 2 mile walk every couple of days through some pretty Hilly areas, I did the walk yesterday after being off for nearly a year, Dang the main Hill I could only walk up it 1/3 of the way and had to stop 2 other times, a Year ago I could make it nearly to the top before having to catch my breath. 
Good luck with the work out, I'm rooting for you...
Needless to say, I'll be back doing that walk till I can make it the whole way w/o stopping. 
Gotta work on my lung function....


----------



## Jan A

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray,
> Oh, yes, I used to go for a 2 mile walk every couple of days through some pretty Hilly areas, I did the walk yesterday after being off for nearly a year, Dang the main Hill I could only walk up it 1/3 of the way and had to stop 2 other times, a Year ago I could make it nearly to the top before having to catch my breath.
> Good luck with the work out, I'm rooting for you...
> Needless to say, I'll be back doing that walk till I can make it the whole way w/o stopping.
> Gotta work on my lung function....


Same for me. I used to run & work would sometimes interfere with running for a few months. Now after not walking for 6 months, walking uphill is a killer. Getting firness back to where you were a few months ago gets harder because you know how much it's going to hurt for a few days or weeks.

So Ray, we feel your pain with sore muscles & the like. Just do it!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning all, going to the gym today! First time back since this covid crap came around. I will be sore tomorrow.
> Hope everyone has a great day or night.


Today was also my first day at the gym! It seems it's the Gym Room now. Hell, could barely walk down those steps
Do you all remember that image of our farm, well I did a paint by numbers of it and hell, after a long time, it's finished!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Today was also my first day at the gym! It seems it's the Gym Room now. Hell, could barely walk down those steps
> Do you all remember that image of our farm, well I did a paint by numbers of it and hell, after a long time, it's finished!
> View attachment 341476


Looks Good, Great job. Are those Iris's in the fore ground? Pretty!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well, I am sore today but it is a good muscle soreness. I know that means progress. 
How about anyone else who started their exercises yesterday?


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Well, I am sore today but it is a good muscle soreness. I know that means progress.
> How about anyone else who started their exercises yesterday?


I'm trying a tenns unit to deal with sciatica. I just found out you're supposed to wear it while you're exercising or doing chores instead of when you're done & sitting or laying down...lol. The instructions that came with didn't say that. So far, the zap just makes everything hurt.

Does everybody remember the Cheers episode where Cliff Clavin tries getting zapped whenever he says anything obnoxious to change his behavior? Hubby just has this huge grin whenever he hooks me up.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> I'm trying a tenns unit to deal with sciatica. I just found out you're supposed to wear it while you're exercising or doing chores instead of when you're done & sitting or laying down...lol. The instructions that came with didn't say that. So far, the zap just makes everything hurt.
> 
> Does everybody remember the Cheers episode where Cliff Clavin tries getting zapped whenever he says anything obnoxious to change his behavior? Hubby just has this huge grin whenever he hooks me up.


I have a TENS & EMS unit that I can sit or walk with for me it just depends. My back prefers sitting still whereas my legs like a slow walk. I can dial it up pretty high before I have any pain related issues.


----------



## TheLastGreen

MenagerieGrl said:


> Looks Good, Great job. Are those Iris's in the fore ground? Pretty!


Thanks @MenagerieGrl ! I believe they are grasklokkies, (grass bells), and they are found in the iris family 


Ray--Opo said:


> Well, I am sore today but it is a good muscle soreness. I know that means progress.
> How about anyone else who started their exercises yesterday?


Me too, my poor arms and legs are also sore, but I have gym again tomorrow, got to stay on the grind!


----------



## Cathie G

Well...yesterday I got a call back from my bunny vet to set up an appointment for a manicure  I got the appointment and decided to sit down and pet Razberri as usual and I admit I did have an ulterior motive. I wanted to feel her nails and how long they were. Razberri knew I was up to no durn good  and it's been no deal! I haven't been able to touch her.It's going to be hard to get her into her carrier for the appointment. How in the heck does she read my mind??? the dang wabbit


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks @MenagerieGrl ! I believe they are grasklokkies, (grass bells), and they are found in the iris family
> 
> Me too, my poor arms and legs are also sore, but I have gym again tomorrow, got to stay on the grind!


Me too, 12: 30 pm is my appointment time tomorrow with the trainer. Gonna try to go 3 times a week soon. Gonna do baby steps for awhile under the guidance of the trainer. Don't want to hurt myself.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Well...yesterday I got a call back from my bunny vet to set up an appointment for a manicure  I got the appointment and decided to sit down and pet Razberri as usual and I admit I did have an ulterior motive. I wanted to feel her nails and how long they were. Razberri knew I was up to no durn good  and it's been no deal! I haven't been able to touch her.It's going to be hard to get her into her carrier for the appointment. How in the heck does she read my mind??? the dang wabbit


oH, OH, oh, Cathy, she must be one of those Waskley Wabbit's .. . .


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Well, I am sore today but it is a good muscle soreness. I know that means progress.
> How about anyone else who started their exercises yesterday?


Yes, My leg's are a lil tight, But I kept moving today to stretch them out.


----------



## Jan A

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, My leg's are a lil tight, But I kept moving today to stretch them out.


Sore here, too. But I also vacuumed for a couple of hrs before the walk. All that cat hair is heavy.


----------



## Maggie3fan

So I'm standing here at my computer in my bedroom catching up on emails n stuff and drinking coffee. Good damn coffee too, when I get a tickle on my forehead...brush it off...tickle on my cheek brush. drink of coffee see a movement out of my peripheral vision...take another sip, tickle my hand...I look and oh sweet Jesus save me!!! I have set my hand into the middle of a serious line of black ants. They are coming up the desk leg from the base board then across the writing part, then up to the top where I am, across behind my computer and up my coffee cup, and, gag, and the freakin cup was full of ants. The cup I was drinking out of was black with ants, ants walking around, ants floating, ants dying...holy sh*t!!! Gonna go throw up now


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, My leg's are a lil tight, But I kept moving today to stretch them out.


Woke up this morning even stiffer and sore than yesterday. The little anti- Ray is sitting on my shoulder. Trying to talk me out from going to the gym. 
He will not succeed!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> So I'm standing here at my computer in my bedroom catching up on emails n stuff and drinking coffee. Good damn coffee too, when I get a tickle on my forehead...brush it off...tickle on my cheek brush. drink of coffee see a movement out of my peripheral vision...take another sip, tickle my hand...I look and oh sweet Jesus save me!!! I have set my hand into the middle of a serious line of black ants. They are coming up the desk leg from the base board then across the writing part, then up to the top where I am, across behind my computer and up my coffee cup, and, gag, and the freakin cup was full of ants. The cup I was drinking out of was black with ants, ants walking around, ants floating, ants dying...holy sh*t!!! Gonna go throw up now


My best luck getting rid of ants is using this stuff called Terror. It is kind of syrupy and you put a little on a small cardboard square. The ants drink it and take back to the nest. If they are sweet ants you add a little syrup. If they are grease ants add a few drops of vegetable oil. The only downside is if you have kids or animals in the house. You have to place where they can't get it. I see they have bait traps now.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
I have been without the internet since the evening of 26th Feb because my router stopped working and it has been a real saga waiting for AOL to send me a new one. Thankfully it arrived today and it should be business as usual. I've missed my TFO visits.
I hope you are all well.
I haven't had a chance to catch up with all your posts yet but I will do asap, but must run to the shops now.
See you later.
TTFN.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> I have been without the internet since the evening of 26th Feb because my router stopped working and it has been a real saga waiting for AOL to send me a new one. Thankfully it arrived today and it should be business as usual. I've missed my TFO visits.
> I hope you are all well.
> I haven't had a chance to catch up with all your posts yet but I will do asap, but must run to the shops now.
> See you later.
> TTFN.



Wow….AOL! welcome back glad your issue was resolved.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ju


Ray--Opo said:


> My best luck getting rid of ants is using this stuff called Terror. It is kind of syrupy and you put a little on a small cardboard square. The ants drink it and take back to the nest. If they are sweet ants you add a little syrup. If they are grease ants add a few drops of vegetable oil. The only downside is if you have kids or animals in the house. You have to place where they can't get it. I see they have bait traps now.
> View attachment 341565


We use these too, easy to place where the ants run. Our ants like to crawl in through our windows, along the sill & into the kitchen. I put Borax powder as well as these easy to use traps.

 Borax is toxic to ants. *When they ingest it, it disrupts their digestive systems, eventually causing death*. However, they don't die immediately — the borax acts slowly enough to allow the worker ants to carry it back to the colony, where other ants ingest it and die. Ants don't eat borax on its own, though.


----------



## Lyn W

Thnk


Maro2Bear said:


> Wow….AOL! welcome back glad your issue was resolved.


Thanks Mark - AOL is actually owned by TalkTalk now, but they still use AOL for email addresses etc. 
I'm looking to switch ISP now - hopefully one with more reliable customer services.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> I have been without the internet since the evening of 26th Feb because my router stopped working and it has been a real saga waiting for AOL to send me a new one. Thankfully it arrived today and it should be business as usual. I've missed my TFO visits.
> I hope you are all well.
> I haven't had a chance to catch up with all your posts yet but I will do asap, but must run to the shops now.
> See you later.
> TTFN.


Great to see you back!+


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Everyone is well on my end. just Living the daily. I can’t believe we are headed into spring of 2022!! Where does the time go???
> I have got to weigh all my sullies soon. I have not weighed all through the winter and I can see a bit of size difference I think. THAT should be interesting! Cinder of course is as rotten as always.. we lost Duke ( my old yellow lab) a few weeks ago but he went peacefully in his sleep and had dedicated 13 really good years to me. Rigsy the rescue dog of course remains an active member of our family and spends most time indoors now  kids and Hubby all good.  rabbit, ferrets, snake, cats, horse…. ALL GOOD
> View attachment 341303
> View attachment 341304
> View attachment 341305
> View attachment 341306


Good to see you Heather - lovely pics!
So sorry about Duke


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Today was also my first day at the gym! It seems it's the Gym Room now. Hell, could barely walk down those steps
> Do you all remember that image of our farm, well I did a paint by numbers of it and hell, after a long time, it's finished!
> View attachment 341476


That's lovely - needs to take pride of place on the wall now!
Did you turn a photo into a paint by numbers?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Great to see you back!+


Thanks Ray!!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> That's lovely - needs to take pride of place on the wall now!
> Did you turn a photo into a paint by numbers?


Thanks! It's going straight up in the Stilbaai house. 
Yes, it was this image of our farm


----------



## Yvonne G

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks! It's going straight up in the Stilbaai house.
> Yes, it was this image of our farm
> View attachment 341577


What an interesting place to build a house. I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> oH, OH, oh, Cathy, she must be one of those Waskley Wabbit's .. . .


All I can tell you is that crazy wabbit saying is too true. Rabbits are a crazy bunch


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks! It's going straight up in the Stilbaai house.
> Yes, it was this image of our farm
> View attachment 341577


It's beautiful.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> My best luck getting rid of ants is using this stuff called Terror. It is kind of syrupy and you put a little on a small cardboard square. The ants drink it and take back to the nest. If they are sweet ants you add a little syrup. If they are grease ants add a few drops of vegetable oil. The only downside is if you have kids or animals in the house. You have to place where they can't get it. I see they have bait traps now.
> View attachment 341565


I make my own, Just buy a bottle of Boric acid and....
If you're using sugar water, add about 8 teaspoons Sugar to 1 cup of water, then add 1 teaspoon of boric acid.
I put it in a plastic lid from a bottle, the size at your discretion. The Boric acid is relatively benign. Although NOT good for plants. It is a relatively slow process, but withing a couple of days the ant's are gone. I just had a trail in my Kitchen In January, and 3 days later they were gone, I had to refill the bait once.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow….AOL! welcome back glad your issue was resolved.


I had NO idea AOL was still around.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> I had NO idea AOL was still around.


Only for email purposes I think - it took me 4 days to get hold of customer support partly because I was looking for an AOL helpline which doesn't exist anymore - it's owned by TalkTalk now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Started a little garden bench project today. $80.00 later we had picked out some 2x8x8’ ft pressure treated pine boards. The plan is to build a nice n sturdy garden bench.

Today - Measuring Twice & Cutting Once





This is what the end result should look like, BUT I think we are going to do a bit of relief carving in the seat/back area.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Started a little garden bench project today. $80.00 later we had picked out some 2x8x8’ ft pressure treated pine boards. The plan is to build a nice n sturdy garden bench.
> 
> Today - Measuring Twice & Cutting Once
> View attachment 341581
> View attachment 341582
> View attachment 341583
> 
> 
> This is what the end result should look like, BUT I think we are going to do a bit of relief carving in the seat/back area.
> 
> View attachment 341584


OMG!!! You actually BOUGHT wood???


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Only for email purposes I think - it took me 4 days to get hold of customer support partly because I was looking for an AOL helpline which doesn't exist anymore - it's owned by TalkTalk now.


What? I did notice you were gone and wondered what happened... Is it the 5g roll out striking again? I have to buy Joe a new phone by December 22 because of it


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> OMG!!! You actually BOUGHT wood???


Yea it's expensive as heck right now


----------



## Cathie G

I


Maro2Bear said:


> Started a little garden bench project today. $80.00 later we had picked out some 2x8x8’ ft pressure treated pine boards. The plan is to build a nice n sturdy garden bench.
> 
> Today - Measuring Twice & Cutting Once
> View attachment 341581
> View attachment 341582
> View attachment 341583
> 
> 
> This is what the end result should look like, BUT I think we are going to do a bit of relief carving in the seat/back area.
> 
> I love the simplicity of the design. Nice
> View attachment 341584


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I


Sorry Mark I don't know what the heck happened and how I hacked your post  I was just trying to tell you how much I love the design of your soon to be bench


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well my workout at the gym was great. I even got down on the floor. To do some exercise from the floor. It's a good thing I can still get back in my chair safely and still have the strength to do it. I have committed myself to a year with the trainer. My short term goal is to lose weight so I can get back into my prosthetic leg. Long term goal is to be able to flip a big tractor tire. I use to do it when I lifted weights back in the day. Now I am hoping for just one flip not 12.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my workout at the gym was great. I even got down on the floor. To do some exercise from the floor. It's a good thing I can still get back in my chair safely and still have the strength to do it. I have committed myself to a year with the trainer. My short term goal is to lose weight so I can get back into my prosthetic leg. Long term goal is to be able to flip a big tractor tire. I use to do it when I lifted weights back in the day. Now I am hoping for just one flip not 12.


I'll be happy when I can actually build a new outdoor enclosure for Sapphire. I'll be just sitting on my bum drilling holes and screwing screws. I'll be cheering you on though


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> What? I did notice you were gone and wondered what happened... Is it the 5g roll out striking again? I have to buy Joe a new phone by December 22 because of it


Hi Cathie- Not 5G - just a fault with my my router but all good now I have a newer model. My little phone doesn't even have 1G !


----------



## Lyn W

It's pretty late here, or early depending on what day, ( 1.10 am) but I've been on the phone for ages to a couple of sisters.
I have a new great nephew born at 9ish pm - little Isaac.
He weighed in at 5 pounds 14 ounces so quite small.
He was in the wrong position and it was looking as if a C section would be needed but sounds like it was a natural delivery - and very quick after labour started about 5. 
Pretty good for a first baby.
So that's 2 new additions to the family arrived since Xmas.
Anyway I'd better get to bed so Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It's pretty late here, or early depending on what day, ( 1.10 am) but I've been on the phone for ages to a couple of sisters.
> I have a new great nephew born at 9ish pm - little Isaac.
> He weighed in at 5 pounds 14 ounces so quite small.
> He was in the wrong position and it was looking as if a C section would be needed but sounds like it was a natural delivery - and very quick after labour started about 5.
> Pretty good for a first baby.
> So that's 2 new additions to the family arrived since Xmas.
> Anyway I'd better get to bed so Nos Da and take care.


Congratulations for your new great nephew Isaac!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> It's pretty late here, or early depending on what day, ( 1.10 am) but I've been on the phone for ages to a couple of sisters.
> I have a new great nephew born at 9ish pm - little Isaac.
> He weighed in at 5 pounds 14 ounces so quite small.
> He was in the wrong position and it was looking as if a C section would be needed but sounds like it was a natural delivery - and very quick after labour started about 5.
> Pretty good for a first baby.
> So that's 2 new additions to the family arrived since Xmas.
> Anyway I'd better get to bed so Nos Da and take care.


Yay for Isaac, Such a beautiful Name...


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> It's pretty late here, or early depending on what day, ( 1.10 am) but I've been on the phone for ages to a couple of sisters.
> I have a new great nephew born at 9ish pm - little Isaac.
> He weighed in at 5 pounds 14 ounces so quite small.
> He was in the wrong position and it was looking as if a C section would be needed but sounds like it was a natural delivery - and very quick after labour started about 5.
> Pretty good for a first baby.
> So that's 2 new additions to the family arrived since Xmas.
> Anyway I'd better get to bed so Nos Da and take care.


Congrats @Lyn W !


----------



## TheLastGreen

Today we took our dog for a walk, and someone offered us fishing rods???


Looks like we going fishing!


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Today we took our dog for a walk, and someone offered us fishing rods???
> View attachment 341613
> 
> Looks like we going fishing!


I am envious!
They look like nice surf casting rods.
How long are they?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
It's very wet here today but the forecast promises slightly warmer weather next week so that's something to look forward to. 
Lola has been much more active recently so I think he senses spring is in the air; he even wandered to the door to have a peep at the garden a few days ago, but it's still too chilly to tempt him outside yet. 
I'm going to be dog sitting this weekend while my sister and B-in-Law visit their new grandson so I'll be making sure dog and tort will be kept well apart. Alfie is only a small dog but his teeth could do as much damage as a bigger one if he was spooked by a curious tort. 
I hope you all have a lovely Friday.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Goodmorning all, looks like I have a problem with our new neighbor. She is a single middle aged woman with no children. She has just retired from the military.
The problem is every morning she takes her dog out on a leash. They come over along my fence in the backyard. Then the dog does his business right next to the fence. She doesn't pick it up which is her choice. But it is about even with my screen porch and when the wind blows from the west, I get to smell it. She has a triple lot with plenty of places for the dog to go without affecting any of the neighbors. Then the guy that cuts the lawn. Cut in the direction to sling it in my yard. Rose or I pick up Opo's poo every day. I am not saying she needs to pick up everyday. But it would be nice for her to use a different area. When I am picking cactus, I get to smell and look at it. 
Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> I am envious!
> They look like nice surf casting rods.
> How long are they?


They're 12 foot long, the brand is okuma pro carp. I know nothing of rods though, what's surf casting rods?


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, looks like I have a problem with our new neighbor. She is a single middle aged woman with no children. She has just retired from the military.
> The problem is every morning she takes her dog out on a leash. They come over along my fence in the backyard. Then the dog does his business right next to the fence. She doesn't pick it up which is her choice. But it is about even with my screen porch and when the wind blows from the west, I get to smell it. She has a triple lot with plenty of places for the dog to go without affecting any of the neighbors. Then the guy that cuts the lawn. Cut in the direction to sling it in my yard. Rose or I pick up Opo's poo every day. I am not saying she needs to pick up everyday. But it would be nice for her to use a different area. When I am picking cactus, I get to smell and look at it.
> Am I being unreasonable?


No Ray you're not being unreasonable, your neighbour is, it's her dogs mess, therefore she should pick it up and dispose of it correctly.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, looks like I have a problem with our new neighbor. She is a single middle aged woman with no children. She has just retired from the military.
> The problem is every morning she takes her dog out on a leash. They come over along my fence in the backyard. Then the dog does his business right next to the fence. She doesn't pick it up which is her choice. But it is about even with my screen porch and when the wind blows from the west, I get to smell it. She has a triple lot with plenty of places for the dog to go without affecting any of the neighbors. Then the guy that cuts the lawn. Cut in the direction to sling it in my yard. Rose or I pick up Opo's poo every day. I am not saying she needs to pick up everyday. But it would be nice for her to use a different area. When I am picking cactus, I get to smell and look at it.
> Am I being unreasonable?


No, not at all, I think I remember an image of the cactus plants you sent, is it a thin wire fence?
Even though it's on her side, it touches the shared fence and it's almost on your property, she can have the decency to pick it up. Is her house close to the fence?


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> They're 12 foot long, the brand is okuma pro carp. I know nothing of rods though, what's surf casting rods?


Okuma makes good fishing equipment.
With a surf rod you need a long rod like a 12 footer. Since you are standing on the beach, you need the longer rod to cast farther out into the water. Out in the water where the waves start cresting and breaking over is the surf area. Like where a surfer catches a wave and rides it. That make like a ditch in the sand where the fish hang out. If you notice below where you attach the reel. The bottom extends farther down then a normal rod. This gives you more leverage to cast farther.
Where do you live? Since they are called carp rods. Carp fishing is very popular in Europe. You would put a spin casting reel not a level wind reel on those rods.
This is the type of reel for the rods you have.


Here is the other type reel also used in surf fishing.


It requires a different style rod but in reality both would work for you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> No, not at all, I think I remember an image of the cactus plants you sent, is it a thin wire fence?
> Even though it's on her side, it touches the shared fence and it's almost on your property, she can have the decency to pick it up. Is her house close to the fence?


No, she has a triple lot so her house is not near that area.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Karen(pebbles) said:


> No Ray you're not being unreasonable, your neighbour is, it's her dogs mess, therefore she should pick it up and dispose of it correctly.


I guess I will have a talk with her. Hopefully she will understand.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Goodmorning all, looks like I have a problem with our new neighbor. She is a single middle aged woman with no children. She has just retired from the military.
> The problem is every morning she takes her dog out on a leash. They come over along my fence in the backyard. Then the dog does his business right next to the fence. She doesn't pick it up which is her choice. But it is about even with my screen porch and when the wind blows from the west, I get to smell it. She has a triple lot with plenty of places for the dog to go without affecting any of the neighbors. Then the guy that cuts the lawn. Cut in the direction to sling it in my yard. Rose or I pick up Opo's poo every day. I am not saying she needs to pick up everyday. But it would be nice for her to use a different area. When I am picking cactus, I get to smell and look at it.
> Am I being unreasonable?


Ray, NOPE!
No you are not.
Now, being a good neighbor, and since she is new, would entail going over and kindly explaining the situ and requesting a change in the program, her learning of the results of her actions and thus changing the procedure. . . Yay, it's a win/win....that is the best case scenario.
BUT if she is a "fussbudget" (I'm trying to be nice) and becomes obstinate, now she knows that if anything detrimental to her current plan changes, then it is you who started the change....
Or do you do the stealthy thing, pick up the poop and toss it in her yard. . . !? 
Oh, did I say that....
It's always a tricky situ....


----------



## Yvonne G

Put a sign on the fence at that location "Please pick up your dog poo" Or go knock on her door and nicely tell her exactly what you've told us.


----------



## Blackdog1714

TheLastGreen said:


> They're 12 foot long, the brand is okuma pro carp. I know nothing of rods though, what's surf casting rods?


Surf caster are for ocean fishing from the shore. Most range in the 9-13 foot length


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's pretty late here, or early depending on what day, ( 1.10 am) but I've been on the phone for ages to a couple of sisters.
> I have a new great nephew born at 9ish pm - little Isaac.
> He weighed in at 5 pounds 14 ounces so quite small.
> He was in the wrong position and it was looking as if a C section would be needed but sounds like it was a natural delivery - and very quick after labour started about 5.
> Pretty good for a first baby.
> So that's 2 new additions to the family arrived since Xmas.
> Anyway I'd better get to bed so Nos Da and take care.


I'm so happy for you  is the other new arrival the darling puppy or did I miss something?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I guess I will have a talk with her. Hopefully she will understand.


I would say something. I've had to and it has always ended peacefully so far. I ask them to stop it and hand them grocery sacks to clean it up if necessary  Sometimes I give an explanation  such as my developmentally disabled brother will step in it  It wouldn't be fun to run a wheelchair through it either.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of snow here today. Rain, sleet, snow & cold.

Our daffs are not having fun.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well my encounter with my neighbor wasn't productive. I explained my concerns and got a negative response...... this is my property, infringing on my freedoms and so on. Figuring nothing good was going to come of the requests. I just turned away and said have a good day.
If it were a male, I probably would have had a heated discussion. Which would have turned out bad.
Well I will go by theory, when I don't what to do. Do nothing!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Started to rain and temp is dropping. So I decided to watch TV. The old classic Cool Hand Luke is on!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my encounter with my neighbor wasn't productive. I explained my concerns and got a negative response...... this is my property, infringing on my freedoms and so on. Figuring nothing good was going to come of the requests. I just turned away and said have a good day.
> If it were a male, I probably would have had a heated discussion. Which would have turned out bad.
> Well I will go by theory, when I don't what to do. Do nothing!



So, this lady’s dog is crapping on her own very large property but along the fence line that adjoins your property? Is said feces in her yard or does the poo land in your area too? I’m glad that both of our neighbors are pretty quiet & reserved. They always say that fences make good neighbors, but in this case, not so much.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my encounter with my neighbor wasn't productive. I explained my concerns and got a negative response...... this is my property, infringing on my freedoms and so on. Figuring nothing good was going to come of the requests. I just turned away and said have a good day.
> If it were a male, I probably would have had a heated discussion. Which would have turned out bad.
> Well I will go by theory, when I don't what to do. Do nothing!


That's sad. But maybe she'll have second thoughts. It's still good that you said something. I feel better if I peacefully say something even if I don't get the needed results. It's better than sitting around being upset by it. When karma pays her back just maybe she'll get it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> So, this lady’s dog is crapping on her own very large property but along the fence line that adjoins your property? Is said feces in her yard or does the poo land in your area too? I’m glad that both of our neighbors are pretty quiet & reserved. They always say that fences make good neighbors, but in this case, not so much.


It is on her property. It is that she has such a big yard. That she could find a place that when I am over by the cactus. I have to see it and look at it and of course smell it. I didn't think I was being unreasonable. She also brought up Opo, and of course my response was Rose or I pick up the poo every day. Plus Opo rarely poops along that fence. With the afternoon showers,that should help out,


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> That's sad. But maybe she'll have second thoughts. It's still good that you said something. I feel better if I peacefully say something even if I don't get the needed results. It's better than sitting around being upset by it. When karma pays her back just maybe she'll get it.


I too believe in Karma, But there's one prob w/karma . . . Rarely do you ever get to see the outcome .
That being said, I didn't see the results of Karma, but I had heard about it.
One of my old co-workers, paired up with the Department slug, had put a target on my back intending on making my life miserable @ work. The Treatment plant had gone through a Major electrical upgrade, Replacing these Large 12kv MCC (Motor Control Center). Inside they had copper buss bars .625" x 2.25" by about 6 feet long. . . a lot of copper. I had found out after leaving, that, that co-worker was coming in on the weekends grabbing some of the copper, and taking it across the street to the scrap yard and scraping it out. Now this would not be much of an issue if he turned in the redemption to the district . . . .
Oh, but No'ooooo, he pocketed the ill gotten gains and got nabbed for it.
He should have been fired and turned over to the Sheriff's Dept. But his wife worked @ The District office for approx 20+ years, so she was very well connected in the district. The union negotiated his dismissal from the district. So, he lost a SWEET JOB, Great pay, lost the $ in the pension he would have had once he gained tenure (5yrs). and Health benefits...
Can you say . . . Ah'hhhhh So'oooo sad! Couldn't have happened to a nicer A**hole KARMA!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It is on her property. It is that she has such a big yard. That she could find a place that when I am over by the cactus. I have to see it and look at it and of course smell it. I didn't think I was being unreasonable. She also brought up Opo, and of course my response was Rose or I pick up the poo every day. Plus Opo rarely poops along that fence. With the afternoon showers,that should help out,


Oh the afternoon showers  in Florida half a year. Is she down hill hope and pray hope and pray?...


----------



## Cathie G

Tonight is the time change again. I already set my little WiFi outback temp thingy  for tomorrow's time. My atomic clock will automatically set along with my cell. One year I reset all the clocks and Joe changed them back so I don't know how to keep him on time for church


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> It is on her property. It is that she has such a big yard. That she could find a place that when I am over by the cactus. I have to see it and look at it and of course smell it. I didn't think I was being unreasonable. She also brought up Opo, and of course my response was Rose or I pick up the poo every day. Plus Opo rarely poops along that fence. With the afternoon showers,that should help out,


Can you drop some sort of animal repellent over the fence -I know you can get cat repellent, so probably one for dogs too - or if it is a chain-link fence, maybe cover that area on your side with something- tarpaulin or old carpet , but preferably painted in a horrible colour on her side, so it would spoil the look of her garden ?
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> Can you drop some sort of animal repellent over the fence -I know you can get cat repellent, so probably one for dogs too - or if it is a chain-link fence, maybe cover that area on your side with something- tarpaulin or old carpet , but preferably painted in a horrible colour on her side, so it would spoil the look of her garden ?
> Angie


Oh my garsh


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh


Why not !!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh the afternoon showers  in Florida half a year. Is she down hill hope and pray hope and pray?...





zolasmum said:


> Can you drop some sort of animal repellent over the fence -I know you can get cat repellent, so probably one for dogs too - or if it is a chain-link fence, maybe cover that area on your side with something- tarpaulin or old carpet , but preferably painted in a horrible colour on her side, so it would spoil the look of her garden ?
> Angie


I do have plastic strips weaved thru the fence. 4 or 5 rows up. The purpose for that was to block Opo from looking over there. That was the only side Opo was insistent on trying to get through the fence. I need to put another row because Opo is getting bigger. I did notice they have the same idea in full size to cover your fence. You don't weave it through the fence but attach somehow. Time to do some Google search.


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> Can you drop some sort of animal repellent over the fence -I know you can get cat repellent, so probably one for dogs too - or if it is a chain-link fence, maybe cover that area on your side with something- tarpaulin or old carpet , but preferably painted in a horrible colour on her side, so it would spoil the look of her garden ?
> Angie


I like the repellent idea also.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my encounter with my neighbor wasn't productive. I explained my concerns and got a negative response...... this is my property, infringing on my freedoms and so on. Figuring nothing good was going to come of the requests. I just turned away and said have a good day.
> If it were a male, I probably would have had a heated discussion. Which would have turned out bad.
> Well I will go by theory, when I don't what to do. Do nothing!


Do you live in an HOA? I would feel that an HOA would have to have by-laws about animal excrement and its required cleanup


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Do you live in an HOA? I would feel that an HOA would have to have by-laws about animal excrement and its required cleanup


Um, a word of advice....I would be VERY careful about anybody bringing in an HOA into a discussion on a subject like this.
(a post from May 2021)




__





Tortoise Sanctuary in Florida?


Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend. 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small...




tortoiseforum.org





They seem to have a lot of authority, but NOT a lot of common sense, or understanding of situ's


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Um, a word of advice....I would be VERY careful about anybody bringing in an HOA into a discussion on a subject like this.
> (a post from May 2021)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortoise Sanctuary in Florida?
> 
> 
> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend. 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have a lot of authority, but NOT a lot of common sense, or understanding of situ's


My exact thoughts. The lack of common sense 

The problem is usually the laws are for picking up after your dog out on the street, sidewalk, “common” areas, not usually your own back yard.


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> Why not !!


Sorry I was just laughing my head off at the thought


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Do you live in an HOA? I would feel that an HOA would have to have by-laws about animal excrement and its required cleanup


No HOA, I don't think I could live in a neighborhood where they tell me what color I can only paint my front door. Let alone the color of my house. If I lived in a HOA , they probably wouldn't let me have a sulcata.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Only for email purposes I think - it took me 4 days to get hold of customer support partly because I was looking for an AOL helpline which doesn't exist anymore - it's owned by TalkTalk now.


Hey Lyn, we have commercials on TV about a skin care moisturizer called No.7.
They claim it is the UK's best kept secret. Claims it's 10 times better than the expensive moisturizers.
Rose wanted me to ask if you have heard of it?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Have a good day all!
Took an image of Zvezda today


I love her cute little face. It reminded of Marry K @maggie3fan
(Do note it does look like she can see through, but it's the image angle that does that)
Any way, have a good day!


----------



## Blackdog1714

MenagerieGrl said:


> Um, a word of advice....I would be VERY careful about anybody bringing in an HOA into a discussion on a subject like this.
> (a post from May 2021)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortoise Sanctuary in Florida?
> 
> 
> Hello fellow tortoise owners. I wanted to see if there were any trustworthy Florida sanctuaries for a sulcata, or any trustworthy sulcata owners looking for a new friend. 3 years ago I found Squirt, a hatchling sulcata walking across the road. I thought she was a large beetle she was so small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to have a lot of authority, but NOT a lot of common sense, or understanding of situ's


I mentioned HOA precisely because of how the small brained !diots think and act. They are people who were bullied all their life that now have power so they can bully other people. I enjoy owning my home and answering to no committee when I want to change my door color which is Caribbean Sky (it has an awesome purple tint to it)


----------



## TheLastGreen

Blackdog1714 said:


> I mentioned HOA precisely because of how the small brained !diots think and act. They are people who were bullied all their life that now have power so they can bully other people. I enjoy owning my home and answering to no committee when I want to change my door color which is Caribbean Sky (it has an awesome purple tint to it)


Yup, our HOA has rules on the house architecture, gate colour (white), and the house colour must either be a yellow or grey


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Have a good day all!
> Took an image of Zvezda today
> View attachment 341790
> 
> I love her cute little face. It reminded of Marry K @maggie3fan
> (Do note it does look like she can see through, but it's the image angle that does that)
> Any way, have a good day!


She does have a great face! She looks kinda ...."so why are you pestering me?" lol


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm so happy for you  is the other new arrival the darling puppy or did I miss something?


Thanks Cathie - the other new arrival was baby Cambrie she was born in Las Vegas in January. My sister & family are going to LV in April and then Sam and Amy will be coming over in the summer so the rest of us will get to meet her then.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well my encounter with my neighbor wasn't productive. I explained my concerns and got a negative response...... this is my property, infringing on my freedoms and so on. Figuring nothing good was going to come of the requests. I just turned away and said have a good day.
> If it were a male, I probably would have had a heated discussion. Which would have turned out bad.
> Well I will go by theory, when I don't what to do. Do nothing!


What about your rights to enjoy your yard without the stench of dog excrement! What a selfish woman!  Maybe start a pile of Opo's waste on your side and see how she likes it!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lyn W said:


> What about your rights to enjoy your yard without the stench of dog excrement! What a selfish woman!  Maybe start a pile of Opo's waste on your side and see how she likes it!


Compost pile!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> It is on her property. It is that she has such a big yard. That she could find a place that when I am over by the cactus. I have to see it and look at it and of course smell it. I didn't think I was being unreasonable. She also brought up Opo, and of course my response was Rose or I pick up the poo every day. Plus Opo rarely poops along that fence. With the afternoon showers,that should help out,


Maybe hose it away from the fence?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Tonight is the time change again. I already set my little WiFi outback temp thingy  for tomorrow's time. My atomic clock will automatically set along with my cell. One year I reset all the clocks and Joe changed them back so I don't know how to keep him on time for church


Ours don't go forward until the last weekend in March........longer days for my nasty neighbours to get up to mischief


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey Lyn, we have commercials on TV about a skin care moisturizer called No.7.
> They claim it is the UK's best kept secret. Claims it's 10 times better than the expensive moisturizers.
> Rose wanted me to ask if you have heard of it?


Hi Ray, Yes No 7 is a very well known and established brand in the UK, I think it was developed by Boots the chemists way back in the 1930s. It is quite popular and I like some of their products. I think it's a good alternative to expensive brands like Clarins which I've never used so can't compare. Maybe they do samples so Rose can try them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a bright sunny spring day here but there was some frost first thing.
I still have Alfie the dog here until this evening.
Lola has been very curious and I had to block his view because he kept rattling his gate and was trying to squeeze through the gaps whenever Alfie went past his room to go to the garden. Alfie hasn't shown any interest, but I wouldn't want to test that.
We've had some nice walks, even though they were much shorter than usual because of my torn cartilage - it was good to have some fresh air and a change of scene. 
He loves to cwtch (cuddle) in and flop backwards for a tummy tickle. I'll miss him when he goes - but I won't miss the hair he leaves everywhere!!
I hope you are all having a good Monday so far!


----------



## Maro2Bear

My thoughts on HOAs…they can be good & beneficial to a community and you as a home owner…..AND they can be a real nuisance. We’ve lived in communities with both types.

A few years ago our new next door neighbor ran a full business out of his single-story house that included upwards of 10 trucks arriving for their marching orders, large tractor trailer deliveries, parking on the street by employees, overnight parking of bucket trucks & even friday take over the street to wash the fleet of misc trucks. All against our HOA. It took many complaints with our HOA & finally to the County Zoning folks to stop the guy (who ended up selling & moving away).

We owned a Townhouse in Sterling, Virginia for a few years…..pickiest HOA ive ever witnessed. They handed out “violations” daily for everything… too many flower pots on ur porch, rusting on hand rails, algae build-up on steps/siding, cracked glass on a lamp post, garbage cans left on curb too early or too late, trellising vine too long, etc. PS - the algae was caused from large Cherry trees that shaded the front all Summer long. But, it was illegal for property owners to trim these “HOA trees”.

Now, our HOA helps (tries) to keep the Community looking tidy. Large Common areas of grass are mowed, sediment ponds maintained, snow removal, approves major architectural changes to the house structure. This current HOA is a bit disorganized, so no violations are handed out.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> My thoughts on HOAs…they can be good & beneficial to a community and you as a home owner…..AND they can be a real nuisance. We’ve lived in communities with both types.
> 
> A few years ago our new next door neighbor ran a full business out of his single-story house that included upwards of 10 trucks arriving for their marching orders, large tractor trailer deliveries, parking on the street by employees, overnight parking of bucket trucks & even friday take over the street to wash the fleet of misc trucks. All against our HOA. It took many complaints with our HOA & finally to the County Zoning folks to stop the guy (who ended up selling & moving away).
> 
> We owned a Townhouse in Sterling, Virginia for a few years…..pickiest HOA ive ever witnessed. They handed out “violations” daily for everything… too many flower pots on ur porch, rusting on hand rails, algae build-up on steps/siding, cracked glass on a lamp post, garbage cans left on curb too early or too late, trellising vine too long, etc. PS - the algae was caused from large Cherry trees that shaded the front all Summer long. But, it was illegal for property owners to trim these “HOA trees”.
> 
> Now, our HOA helps (tries) to keep the Community looking tidy. Large Common areas of grass are mowed, sediment ponds maintained, snow removal, approves major architectural changes to the house structure. This current HOA is a bit disorganized, so no violations are handed out.


Yes they can have there good sides, and their bad sides. 
As with your neighbor the "Employer" Bad, as with a neighbor down the street from my house w/overgrown weeds, Bad.
I'm not sure if my somewhat "Natural" (My property is a "certified" Wildlife Habitat" Through National Wildlife Federation and a "Monarch Way Station" through Monarch Watch) and front yard would be good or bad, But I do get neighbors walking by admiring my Flowering bushes and all the Bee's buzzing about.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Oh, and today is "National Learn About Butterflies Day" in the USA
"https://nationaltoday.com/national-learn-about-butterflies-day/
Yay, for Butterflies!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Hi Ray, Yes No 7 is a very well known and established brand in the UK, I think it was developed by Boots the chemists way back in the 1930s. It is quite popular and I like some of their products. I think it's a good alternative to expensive brands like Clarins which I've never used so can't compare. Maybe they do samples so Rose can try them.


Thanks Lyn, I will tell Rose.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's a bright sunny spring day here but there was some frost first thing.
> I still have Alfie the dog here until this evening.
> Lola has been very curious and I had to block his view because he kept rattling his gate and was trying to squeeze through the gaps whenever Alfie went past his room to go to the garden. Alfie hasn't shown any interest, but I wouldn't want to test that.
> We've had some nice walks, even though they were much shorter than usual because of my torn cartilage - it was good to have some fresh air and a change of scene.
> He loves to cwtch (cuddle) in and flop backwards for a tummy tickle. I'll miss him when he goes - but I won't miss the hair he leaves everywhere!!
> I hope you are all having a good Monday so far!


Cute. Maybe if you get a little dog it'll give Lola something to guard  you evidently have a guard tort


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon,
It's still a bit chilly but the sun has been shining to remind us it's still there.
There is talk about a snow 'bomb' hitting some parts of the UK next week with some Scottish areas having about 10 inches. Seems like we have polar winds as well a 'beast from the east' bringing the snow so we're not done with winter yet. I hope it misses my area. 
Alfie has gone home and Lola is out of his hide, he's spent some time looking at the garden, but not attempted to go out yet - he's waiting for a warmer day.
I hope you all have a good Tuesday.
TTFN


----------



## Cathie G

After the little episode with Razberri reading my mind about the upcoming manicure  I was so worried. But today was just peaceful. She went straight in her carrier no muss no fuss... she was even so good her vet techs said she was good  I'm wondering if she's sick


----------



## TheLastGreen

Morning all. It's a cold 14C day here. Our great dane shows how it feels perfectly


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning all. It's a cold 14C day here. Our great dane shows how it feels perfectly
> View attachment 341851


A tuxedo dog...hahaha... your Great Dane is to dogs what my tuxedo cat is to cats...Simon is 29 lbs now...he was 33 when I got him....


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hope all you Americans enjoyed your "National Learn About Butterflies day"!
Here's an image I took just now of a pale grass blue sitting on a rocket flower


----------



## Maro2Bear

Three months since my hip replacement & I’m back in the kayak and out exploring this morning. Plenty of Spring Breakers basking in today‘s warm sunshine.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Maro2Bear said:


> Three months since my hip replacement & I’m back in the kayak and out exploring this morning. Plenty of Spring Breakers basking in today‘s warm sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 341874


Now that's proper nice! Glad you're up and running again, the turtles must've wondered where you were. My grandmother had two full knee replacements and it took forever to heal, so it's great to see you back at it so quickly!


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> Now that's proper nice! Glad you're up and running again, the turtles must've wondered where you were. My grandmother had two full knee replacements and it took forever to heal, so it's great to see you back at it so quickly!



Thanks


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Three months since my hip replacement & I’m back in the kayak and out exploring this morning. Plenty of Spring Breakers basking in today‘s warm sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 341874


Congrats & ride 'em cowboy!! The best part of getting body fixes is returning back to doing what you really love.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Three months since my hip replacement & I’m back in the kayak and out exploring this morning. Plenty of Spring Breakers basking in today‘s warm sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 341874


I haven't seen any of your wood in the meantime  and I know you were doing something


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> After the little episode with Razberri reading my mind about the upcoming manicure  I was so worried. But today was just peaceful. She went straight in her carrier no muss no fuss... she was even so good her vet techs said she was good  I'm wondering if she's sick


She even lost weight rounded up it's 4ozs. I never did take her off the full feed diet. That's actually a good weight for a mini lop and so is the last one  so she's fluctuating between 5.8 lbs and 5.44. and looks like a 5 something good year blimp. Her dew lap weighs the most and her tail weighs right behind that


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Three months since my hip replacement & I’m back in the kayak and out exploring this morning. Plenty of Spring Breakers basking in today‘s warm sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 341874


Great to see you're back on the water - will look forward to lots of lovely pics, but ease yourself in gently!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Hope you are having a good Wednesday.
We've had some rain today so just been catching up with some chores and wasting time with Lola and watching my frogs. I thought one of them was dying as he was stretched out on the surface most of the day, but at dusk he left the pond and looked fine. I'm going to have to try to keep the cats away again.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I haven't seen any of your wood in the meantime  and I know you were doing something


Don’t want to over load u guys…

Here’s a recent little bowl that turned out nice.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Spring is bursting out all over Oregon...look at my fancy daffodils...


Last year these were black tulips about a foot tall....


go figure...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Spring is bursting out all over Oregon...look at my fancy daffodils...
> View attachment 341908
> 
> Last year these were black tulips about a foot tall....
> View attachment 341909
> 
> go figure...
> View attachment 341910


A few lovely tulips there too Maggie!
Spring is springing!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Bright, breezy and chilly here today.
I've was going to start tidying the garden, but there may still be bees and other insects hibernating in leaf litter and wood piles etc so I'm going to leave it for a few more weeks. 
There's plenty of other things I can get on with though.
Hope you all have a good Thursday!
TTFN


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Hum, my buddy Seymour couldn't wait for his soak, and went and dumped the truck, ahead of schedule........


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hum, my buddy Seymour couldn't wait for his soak, and went and dumped the truck, ahead of schedule........


wow! what a nice poop! This Russian has had these kinda poops sine I've had her no matter what she eats...I've had her for maybe 4 months...

yucky


even Mazuri doesn't make it any better...I will be glad when she's gone...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Don’t want to over load u guys…
> 
> Here’s a recent little bowl that turned out nice.
> 
> View attachment 341899


You can't overload me on wood working. I love seeing beautiful wood turned into something nice. And other crafts also. I use pictures of crafts for inspiration when I want to do something myself.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ok...I had a thought...I was talking to Y about my strange tulips, and she said I was supposed to dig up the bulbs and "{let them rest over winter, I have several other bulb types you are supposed to "*let them rest over winter". *We hibernate our tortoises to* "let them rest over winter" *somebody needs to invent a chamber that we can get in and the quick freeze us like in the old Flash Gordon series so people like me could *"rest over winter" * if plants and animals can do it...my third last ex-husband certainly would fit the criteria


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Ok...I had a thought...I was talking to Y about my strange tulips, and she said I was supposed to dig up the bulbs and "{let them rest over winter, I have several other bulb types you are supposed to "*let them rest over winter". *We hibernate our tortoises to* "let them rest over winter" *somebody needs to invent a chamber that we can get in and the quick freeze us like in the old Flash Gordon series so people like me could *"rest over winter" * if plants and animals can do it...my third last ex-husband certainly would fit the criteria



You get some nice near freezingy temps out there in the PNW. No reason to dig up tulips/daffodils etc that pretty much require a good “chill period” to enable blooming. It’s only in those southern locations where they have to remove & chill bulbs to get them to bloom again.

 *A chill hour is the amount of chilling received by a plant at 45 degrees F*. The chilling requirement is the total number of hours required during the winter for a particular cultivar to induce the tree/bulb to break dormancy and produce flowers. Regions vary greatly in the amount of chilling they receive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> A few lovely tulips there too Maggie!
> Spring is springing!!


It didn't penetrate my slow mind that her poor tulips are blooming right next to the ground. Where's the stem?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, so help me remember. . . 

I have to clean the leaves off my garage roo f - metal building, metal roof, metal+wet leaves= rusty roof. This means leaning a ladder up against the garage and climbing up about 10' in order to reach the top of the roof. This is not something I'm interested in doing at my age. So I want you all to help me remember what that device is called that painters use. It's got two support thingeys on either side spaced apart with a platform between them that you stand on. I need to know the name so I can ask my friend Amazon if they sell it. If not, I'm sure Harbor Freight probably does. What is it?


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It didn't penetrate my slow mind that her poor tulips are blooming right next to the ground. Where's the stem?


Maybe they're miniatures?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so help me remember. . .
> 
> I have to clean the leaves off my garage roo f - metal building, metal roof, metal+wet leaves= rusty roof. This means leaning a ladder up against the garage and climbing up about 10' in order to reach the top of the roof. This is not something I'm interested in doing at my age. So I want you all to help me remember what that device is called that painters use. It's got two support thingeys on either side spaced apart with a platform between them that you stand on. I need to know the name so I can ask my friend Amazon if they sell it. If not, I'm sure Harbor Freight probably does. What is it?


It's scaffolding.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so help me remember. . .
> 
> I have to clean the leaves off my garage roo f - metal building, metal roof, metal+wet leaves= rusty roof. This means leaning a ladder up against the garage and climbing up about 10' in order to reach the top of the roof. This is not something I'm interested in doing at my age. So I want you all to help me remember what that device is called that painters use. It's got two support thingeys on either side spaced apart with a platform between them that you stand on. I need to know the name so I can ask my friend Amazon if they sell it. If not, I'm sure Harbor Freight probably does. What is it?



Like this?


I think they're just called work platform ladders or combination ladders.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> It's scaffolding.


YES!! Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 341964
> 
> I think they're just called work platform ladders or combination ladders.


That's it! Looks a lot safer than me on a n extension ladder.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> That's it! Looks a lot safer than me on a n extension ladder.


It might be cheaper and even safer to hire someone with their own set to do it for you. I think you still need ladders to get on and off the platform - bit scary!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> That's it! Looks a lot safer than me on a n extension ladder.



No visits from your helper anytime soon?


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> wow! what a nice poop! This Russian has had these kinda poops sine I've had her no matter what she eats...I've had her for maybe 4 months...
> View attachment 341936
> yucky
> View attachment 341937
> 
> even Mazuri doesn't make it any better...I will be glad when she's gone...


That's horrible, no sign of parasites ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> wow! what a nice poop! This Russian has had these kinda poops sine I've had her no matter what she eats...I've had her for maybe 4 months...
> View attachment 341936
> yucky
> View attachment 341937
> 
> even Mazuri doesn't make it any better...I will be glad when she's gone...


Maybe she just needs cleaned out. Kind of Like you would do for a prep before a colonoscopy only Tortoise digestive cleansing ways and. .i know how stupid that sounds but it actually helped me with the microscopic colitis that I have. Maybe she has microscopic issues from her past and flushing her system would get rid of a lot of that. Enough for her immunities to take over and win.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> YES!! Thanks!


I use my leaf blower for that...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I use my leaf blower for that...


Use a leaf blower extension


----------



## Maggie3fan

This is so Corvallis...downtown...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> This is so Corvallis...downtown...
> View attachment 341979


Ok


----------



## Cathie G

Ok well... it's a day to celebrate green  stuff. Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> No visits from your helper anytime soon?


Yes, he's due for a visit, but I try to limit what I ask of him to turtle/tortoise related tasks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> It might be cheaper and even safer to hire someone with their own set to do it for you. I think you still need ladders to get on and off the platform - bit scary!!


I don't know how to go about finding someone to hire.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I use my leaf blower for that...


Yes, I do too, along with a snow rake, but in order to reach the roof I need to get up 10' off the ground.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know how to go about finding someone to hire.


Craigs list


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Craigs list


Google...Craigs list Fresno or Clovis...got this right away


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know how to go about finding someone to hire.



Could try something like Thumbtack or Angie's list


The scaffolding is much heavier than a ladder (I'd assume you're using aluminum), and would need another person to help set up and move it.


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> Ok...I had a thought...I was talking to Y about my strange tulips, and she said I was supposed to dig up the bulbs and "{let them rest over winter, I have several other bulb types you are supposed to "*let them rest over winter". *We hibernate our tortoises to* "let them rest over winter" *somebody needs to invent a chamber that we can get in and the quick freeze us like in the old Flash Gordon series so people like me could *"rest over winter" * if plants and animals can do it...my third last ex-husband certainly would fit the criteria


My grandmother grows arum lilies, or varkore, which means pig ears, because they look like pig ears.

(Couldn't find an image so this is an example from the internet)
She has yellow ones and dark purple ones. By the end of summer she'll remove hundreds of bulbs and store them in the winter


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Maybe she just needs cleaned out. Kind of Like you would do for a prep before a colonoscopy only Tortoise digestive cleansing ways and. .i know how stupid that sounds but it actually helped me with the microscopic colitis that I have. Maybe she has microscopic issues from her past and flushing her system would get rid of a lot of that. Enough for her immunities to take over and win.


There is stuff you can get to restore a torts gut flora if it could be something like that, but I don't know what it is - I've read it in a post by zovick.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> This is so Corvallis...downtown...
> View attachment 341979


My local pub has that sign outside too - made me smile!


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know how to go about finding someone to hire.


Any road workmen about? You could ask if any of them wanted to earn a few extra .
It wouldn't take them long to blow the leaves off.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all (Don't think anyone's in the afternoon yet).
We have a very bright and sunny start to the day here - a good day for drying washing.
What an exciting life I lead!!!
I hope your day is as good, if not better than mine!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Craigs lis





Lyn W said:


> My local pub has that sign outside too - made me smile!


heck...I thought we were clever!


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Could try something like Thumbtack or Angie's list
> 
> 
> The scaffolding is much heavier than a ladder (I'd assume you're using aluminum), and would need another person to help set up and move it.


Thanks, Cameron. I'd never heard of Thumbtack.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, so help me remember. . .
> 
> I have to clean the leaves off my garage roo f - metal building, metal roof, metal+wet leaves= rusty roof. This means leaning a ladder up against the garage and climbing up about 10' in order to reach the top of the roof. This is not something I'm interested in doing at my age. So I want you all to help me remember what that device is called that painters use. It's got two support thingeys on either side spaced apart with a platform between them that you stand on. I need to know the name so I can ask my friend Amazon if they sell it. If not, I'm sure Harbor Freight probably does. What is it?


(I'm sure you remember, but for safety don't forget @Yvonne G )


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all (Don't think anyone's in the afternoon yet).
> We have a very bright and sunny start to the day here - a good day for drying washing.
> What an exciting life I lead!!!
> I hope your day is as good, if not better than mine!!


I felt springy today and had to just get out a bit so I went to the grocery store . My right leg around the calf has been hurting so I just rode around in one of their motorized shopping carts. It was fun. Bought some stuff I shouldn't be eating because of all the spices but I don't do it often. Shopped in the dishes section and closeout deals. I enjoyed it to the hilt even though I hate wasting time


----------



## zolasmum

It was a lovely sunny day here in Devon.uk, so we decided to take Zola for a ride to see the daffodils and possibly some lambs. Devon and Cornwall used to be the main suppliers of daffodils to the rest of the country, but during the first world war , farmers had to dig up their daffodil fields and plant food crops. However, local families gathered to plant the bulbs from the fields in other, non-cultivated places to save them -such as by the sides of the roads - a similar thing happened in the second world war, as well.As a result, there are thousands of daffodils along many roads , appearing through hedges, and scattered everywhere. They are not the little native wild ones, of course, but you couldn't really call them cultivated now - and they are much larger and brighter than the true native ones.
Here is a small house we pass on our way through the daffodil land ...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all. Perfectly nice morning here in Maryland. Started off very foggy with zero visibility, but the sun popped out& burnt the fog off. Got out for some more paddling today. Tons of basking turtles.

Reflections Reflections Reflections


Plenty of Log Left


----------



## zolasmum

zolasmum said:


> It was a lovely sunny day here in Devon.uk, so we decided to take Zola for a ride to see the daffodils and possibly some lambs. Devon and Cornwall used to be the main suppliers of daffodils to the rest of the country, but during the first world war , farmers had to dig up their daffodil fields and plant food crops. However, local families gathered to plant the bulbs from the fields in other, non-cultivated places to save them -such as by the sides of the roads - a similar thing happened in the second world war, as well.As a result, there are thousands of daffodils along many roads , appearing through hedges, and scattered everywhere. They are not the little native wild ones, of course, but you couldn't really call them cultivated now - and they are much larger and brighter than the true native ones.
> Here is a small house we pass on our way through the daffodil land ...





Angie 
Very sorry - somehow pressed the wrong thing previously !


----------



## zolasmum

zolasmum said:


> View attachment 342018
> 
> Angie
> Very sorry - somehow pressed the wrong thing previously !


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> View attachment 342018
> 
> Angie
> Very sorry - somehow pressed the wrong thing previously !


Wow I love it. A little fairy tale house in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Jan A

zolasmum said:


> It was a lovely sunny day here in Devon.uk, so we decided to take Zola for a ride to see the daffodils and possibly some lambs. Devon and Cornwall used to be the main suppliers of daffodils to the rest of the country, but during the first world war , farmers had to dig up their daffodil fields and plant food crops. However, local families gathered to plant the bulbs from the fields in other, non-cultivated places to save them -such as by the sides of the roads - a similar thing happened in the second world war, as well.As a result, there are thousands of daffodils along many roads , appearing through hedges, and scattered everywhere. They are not the little native wild ones, of course, but you couldn't really call them cultivated now - and they are much larger and brighter than the true native ones.
> Here is a small house we pass on our way through the daffodil land ...


Thank you for that. I would never have known what "going to see the daffodils" in the UK was all about.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> View attachment 342018
> 
> Angie
> Very sorry - somehow pressed the wrong thing previously !


Just like a chocolate box picture!


----------



## Lyn W

I love daffs and recently saw this on tv








How one Welsh farmer's daffodil crop could help thousands of people with dementia


The flowers include high levels of the compound galantamine




www.countryliving.com




.............so they are not just a pretty flower.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. It's a beautiful day here and probably the warmest day so far this year.
No sign of any snow bomb - I think my sister must have been reading an old weather report 
Lola has been sat in the door way looking out but isn't brave enough to step outside yet even though he has a lovely sheltered spot waiting for him.........he'll get used to it.
I hope you all have a good Saturday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Speaking of daffodils, our front batch of “rescued bulbs” are up.


----------



## Lyn W

Looks like it's been a quiet day here in the CDR - everyone must be enjoying the spring weather (?)
I took Lola out to remind him about his outside space, but he turned and moved faster than I've seen him move for a long time to get back indoors. Never mind - he has to do it in his own time. 
I'm taking myself off to bed to read my new book so I'll see you tomorrow.
Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all. It's a beautiful day here and probably the warmest day so far this year.
> No sign of any snow bomb - I think my sister must have been reading an old weather report
> Lola has been sat in the door way looking out but isn't brave enough to step outside yet even though he has a lovely sheltered spot waiting for him.........he'll get used to it.
> I hope you all have a good Saturday


He's just considering weather to move or not


----------



## MenagerieGrl

We had a slight bit of Drizzle/rain here this morning, Cool, in the high 50's now, supposed to be in the 80's Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Maggie3fan

omg!omg! look at what I found! Gonna get it on my leg...except mine will read IROC not Z28


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon,
It's another lovely day here in Costa del Wales!
I was woken early by some scaffolders working on a neighbours house - really confused me - I thought I'd missed a day and it was Monday already!! 

I can tell spring is here because yesterday I overheard the nasty neighbour saying he was going to cut my little tree/tall shrub down again.  According to him it's grown HUGE overwinter  - I resisted the urge to tell him that winter isn't a growing season; in fact when we had the storms a lot of the thin top twigs snapped off so if anything it's shorter. Some of the bigger branches that he has cut in the past have died off completely, so it's also not as thick as it used to be. All that's happened is that the leaves on remaining healthy branches are sprouting back - just shows how ignorant he is, but I'm going to have to keep an eye on him.
Anyway, enough of my moaning - I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon,
> It's another lovely day here in Costa del Wales!
> I was woken early by some scaffolders working on a neighbours house - really confused me - I thought I'd missed a day and it was Monday already!!
> 
> I can tell spring is here because yesterday I overheard the nasty neighbour saying he was going to cut my little tree/tall shrub down again.  According to him it's grown HUGE overwinter  - I resisted the urge to tell him that winter isn't a growing season; in fact when we had the storms a lot of the thin top twigs snapped off so if anything it's shorter. Some of the bigger branches that he has cut in the past have died off completely, so it's also not as thick as it used to be. All that's happened is that the leaves on remaining healthy branches are sprouting back - just shows how ignorant he is, but I'm going to have to keep an eye on him.
> Anyway, enough of my moaning - I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday!!


You mean part of your tree hangs over his property? He can't cut your bush...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> You mean part of your tree hangs over his property? He can't cut your bush...


No it doesn't overhang at all, the nearest 'twigs' are about 18 inches away from the fence - I'm very careful about that, if they did I wouldn't object to them cutting them back.
It's about a metre taller than the fence and he has made it his mission every year to cut it down. The funny thing is that they always use a massive sun shade on their side of it so any shadow from the tree just falls on that. They are just bullies.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> No it doe
> 
> No it doesn't overhang at all, the nearest 'twigs' are about 18 inches away from the fence - I'm very careful about that, if they did I wouldn't object to them cutting them back.
> It's about a metre taller than the fence and he has made it his mission every year to cut it down. The funny thing is that they always use a massive sun shade on their side of it so any shadow from the tree just falls on that. They are just bullies.


 I really don't think he is legally allowed to cut your tree without your permission, if it doesn't overhang into his garden - you could speak to the council or even the police - he is destroying your property -that's terrible !
Angie


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> I really don't think he is legally allowed to cut your tree without your permission, if it doesn't overhang into his garden - you could speak to the council or even the police - he is destroying your property -that's terrible !
> Angie


I did report them to the police a few years ago. A young community police officer came about a month later and asked me what I expected her to do. I said I wanted her to make it clear to the neighbours that it was criminal damage and trespass, but when she went around to them I heard her laughing in the garden with them about it. It's not exactly crime of the century so the police don't take it seriously.  
However, their house is actually owned by a housing association (a mortgage rescue package I believe) so I did contact them and I think they must have given a warning, because then the neighbours started hanging 4 lettered cushions on their line spelling out a not very nice 'c' word! If he starts to cut it again I'll go straight to them.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> No it doesn't overhang at all, the nearest 'twigs' are about 18 inches away from the fence - I'm very careful about that, if they did I wouldn't object to them cutting them back.
> It's about a metre taller than the fence and he has made it his mission every year to cut it down. The funny thing is that they always use a massive sun shade on their side of it so any shadow from the tree just falls on that. They are just bullies.


Hopefuly they don't bother, I'd just be calm and check it out. Hopefuly they haven't been like that to Lola?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> I did report them to the police a few years ago. A young community police officer came about a month later and asked me what I expected her to do. I said I wanted her to make it clear to the neighbours that it was criminal damage and trespass, but when she went around to them I heard her laughing in the garden with them about it. It's not exactly crime of the century so the police don't take it seriously.
> However, their house is actually owned by a housing association (a mortgage rescue package I believe) so I did contact them and I think they must have given a warning, because then the neighbours started hanging 4 lettered cushions on their line spelling out a not very nice 'c' word! If he starts to cut it again I'll go straight to them.


Lyn, just be carefull, someone who get's that worked up over a hedge, might be a lil unstable....


----------



## TheLastGreen

Happy Equinox!
Enjoy the next season!


----------



## TheLastGreen

MenagerieGrl said:


> Lyn, just be carefull, someone who get's that worked up over a hedge, might be a lil unstable....


I agree, if they go on about a bush like that, who knows what they'll do if they see Lola. But I'd say no reason to panick, just stay aware when he's outside etc


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Hopefuly they don't bother, I'd just be calm and check it out. Hopefuly they haven't been like that to Lola?


They don't know about Lola, but every spring/summer they target the tree.
They always cut it when I'm out, so last year I started using my wildlife camera to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Lyn, just be carefull, someone who get's that worked up over a hedge, might be a lil unstable....


He definitely is - the other men on the street have said that 'he's not right in the head!' In fact one offered to ask some men he knows to come and sort him out for me! I didn't fancy a spell in prison so declined his offer


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Happy Equinox!
> Enjoy the next season!


Happy Autumn Equinox to you!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another pretty nice Spring day here in Maryland. Sunny & bright, but a bit cooler with stronger breezes. Lots of turtles up basking. 

Blue & Breezy



I think a Painted Turtle



Red-Eared Sliders Basking & Jumping & Sliding




Viewer’s Choice


----------



## Cathie G

I got a new toy finally whew I'm so glad. I have to hear music EVERY DAY!. My little insignia all in one finally quit. I've had to use my cell phone on utube to get music. I couldn't get on here much,use my favorite camera, send a text and my right arm was cut off  I finally found a little device I like and splurged. It's retro...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, the sun is trying to come out here but it's a bit hazy at the moment, looks like we'll be seeing quite a lot of it through the week and temps are rising.
I have no big plans for today but I'm sure I'll find something to keep me busy.
I hope you'll have a good Tuesday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another morning on the water for me, a bit cooler & overcast. More stumps to inspect. Few turtles.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.

I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!

I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.

I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

The above was done on my Kindle


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.
> 
> I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!
> 
> I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.
> 
> I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Darn…thats no good! I only use my iPad….. good luck!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Q: What do Gardeners & Tortoise Keepers have in common?

A: They both like to use sturdy outdoor enclosures to keep their critters contained.

Just watched this gardening video on YouTube. If you arent handy in building things or are shocked at the price of wood these days, this product might be a good fit. Plus, two or more can be combined to make much larger enclosures.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.
> 
> I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!
> 
> I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.
> 
> I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Yvonne,
You might try these beginning tutorial:








I don't have a chromebook, But I hate touch pads, so I have a cordless mouse that has a lil dongle that plugs into a USB port. This allows you to scroll & right/Left click.


----------



## Yvonne G

I really like that raised bed, but the web site leaves much to be desired


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Yvonne,
> You might try these beginning tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a chromebook, But I hate touch pads, so I have a cordless mouse that has a lil dongle that plugs into a USB port. This allows you to scroll & right/Left click.


Thank you!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you!


Yvonne, Your welcome...
I can imagine how hard it might be. I try my best to stay away from Chrome as much as I can, as with Amazon, they already are harvesting way to much info. 
I would be lost if I go a Mac-book, or similar. I have never operated one, but I'm told they are somewhat intuitive...


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.
> 
> I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!
> 
> I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.
> 
> I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I think mousepads let you scroll if you use 2 fingers at same time. I'm not sure tho, I hate mousepads also, I use separate trackball


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.
> 
> I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!
> 
> I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.
> 
> I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm on my 3rd Chromebook. I use a remote mouse. Don't let your self get so frustrated as that just makes it worse. I can't use a mouse pad because my fingers stay too cold...I use a mouse and it has a wheel that up push with your finger an it scrolls the screen down. Just keep messing with it, it really is simple...


----------



## TheLastGreen

Morning all, I hope you have a good day!


I feel extremely ill today, just suddenly a cold, but that's fine. 
I have a question for the CDR, any language learners here? I'm studying Norwegian. Not many people like learning languages, so it'll be intresting to hear if anyone does.
Anyway, have a good day!


----------



## zolasmum

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning all, I hope you have a good day!
> View attachment 342185
> 
> I feel extremely ill today, just suddenly a cold, but that's fine.
> I have a question for the CDR, any language learners here? I'm studying Norwegian. Not many people like learning languages, so it'll be intresting to hear if anyone does.
> Anyway, have a good day!


I'm sorry you feel ill - hope you are better soon. 
We take our tortoise Zola out with us a lot, and when we meet people of other nationalities, we always ask what the word for tortoise is in their language - we have 40 or so words now, but not Norwegian. Do you know this, or can you find out? It would be much appreciated.
Angie


----------



## TheLastGreen

zolasmum said:


> I'm sorry you feel ill - hope you are better soon.
> We take our tortoise Zola out with us a lot, and when we meet people of other nationalities, we always ask what the word for tortoise is in their language - we have 40 or so words now, but not Norwegian. Do you know this, or can you find out? It would be much appreciated.
> Angie


Thanks, I'm sure I'll get over it soon. 
Just checked and I believe the word is "skilpadde", pronounced "shilpahde"
A bonus word is "skilpad", pronounced "skuhlpahd" in Afrikaans. (It can mean tortoise or turtle, but then you'll have to put water infront of it to be more specific)


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks, I'm sure I'll get over it soon.
> Just checked and I believe the word is "skilpadde", pronounced "shilpahde"
> A bonus word is "skilpad", pronounced "skuhlpahd" in Afrikaans. (It can mean tortoise or turtle, but then you'll have to put water infront of it to be more specific)


so you "might" say water tortoise? I seriously like those very bright X's on her carapace beautiful...


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> so you "might" say water tortoise?


Yes, it's confusing... If you see a tortoise, you say tortoise. To specify for safety you say land tortoise. Same with a turtle, almost wrote water turtle there, you can say skilpad, but to specify you say water skilpad. So you have a land tortoise, and a water tortoise. But saying land tortoise feels like saying tortoise tortoise, so it is a weird situation


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Yes, it's confusing... If you see a tortoise, you say tortoise. To specify for safety you say land tortoise. Same with a turtle, almost wrote water turtle there, you can say skilpad, but to specify you say water skilpad. So you have a land tortoise, and a water tortoise. But saying land tortoise feels like saying tortoise tortoise, so it is a weird situation


My second last ex-husband and I took German as that is my heritage...it seems like months...and for me it was living in a world where I did not understand anything it was awful, yet my husband was getting fluent, (that rat bast*rd). So when the class was over he spoke fairly decent German, and I learned how to say..."please, where is das tolette?"


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> My second last ex-husband and I took German as that is my heritage...it seems like months...and for me it was living in a world where I did not understand anything it was awful, yet my husband was getting fluent, (that rat bast*rd). So when the class was over he spoke fairly decent German, and I learned how to say..."please, where is das tolette?"


Shame
I'm actually also of German descent, and French, Dutch and Irish. But much longer before that our ancestors lived in Scandinavia, so I do have some sort of tie to Norwegian. But I do know some Europeans think it's weird when people study languages based on heritage


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> My second last ex-husband and I took German as that is my heritage...it seems like months...and for me it was living in a world where I did not understand anything it was awful, yet my husband was getting fluent, (that rat bast*rd). So when the class was over he spoke fairly decent German, and I learned how to say..."please, where is das tolette?"


I took German in Middle school to talk with my Grandma on my Dad's side which is German. Grandma was a war bride that grandpa who's family had emigrated here early went back to fight in WW2. Don't know why I did it-she was so angry and now I could understand it!


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Shame
> I'm actually also of German descent, and French, Dutch and Irish. But much longer before that our ancestors lived in Scandinavia, so I do have some sort of tie to Norwegian. But I do know some Europeans think it's weird when people study languages based on heritage


I would think that 'based on heritage" would be the first reason." Not shame...I hated school with a passion and did everything to get expelled. That happened about halfway thru the 9th grade and over the years I have noticed a trend in my life patterns. Whatever it is if it's a loan application, the questions are too much like school...don't finish the app. Sent an app for a new deck as mine is rotting had 4 freakin months to get that app in and made it by 1 day.
However, I went to school to learn how to drive a semi truck...the first 3 months was classroom 8 hours a day 5 days a week...and I LOVED it!!! Then we git in a truck. Oh my sweet Jesus I have found my calling. Really I loved it and I was good at it. I hauled a 53' trailer back and forth across the USA. It was elating very scary, fun, strange and seriously joyous for me. I was medically retired in 2003.And now that I've had my couch session for the day. We got sun! Did you see this? Circa 1990...new truck new car


I'm going outside


Blackdog1714 said:


> I took German in Middle school to talk with my Grandma on my Dad's side which is German. Grandma was a war bride that grandpa who's family had emigrated here early went back to fight in WW2. Don't know why I did it-she was so angry and now I could understand it!


So? Did you learn enuf to converse?


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> I would think that 'based on heritage" would be the first reason."


I agree, language is a beautiful thing. It connects us with our ancestors, even a past we don't know about. It's something we have in common with people that lived too far back to be documented, it creates a great sense of familiarity. But here I go off again with all this philosophy stuff (I know that Europeans are cautious after a certain Austrian man went too far, but I agree, it's normally the first reason to learn a language)


----------



## zolasmum

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks, I'm sure I'll get over it soon.
> Just checked and I believe the word is "skilpadde", pronounced "shilpahde"
> A bonus word is "skilpad", pronounced "skuhlpahd" in Afrikaans. (It can mean tortoise or turtle, but then you'll have to put water infront of it to be more specific)


Thank you very much. I will add those to our list. My husband is very good at remembering the words - unlike me - and if we meet another person of that nationality, they are often really delighted when he says the appropriate word while producing Zola !!! It is like a sort of compliment to their nationality !
Angie


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning all, I hope you have a good day!
> View attachment 342185
> 
> I feel extremely ill today, just suddenly a cold, but that's fine.
> I have a question for the CDR, any language learners here? I'm studying Norwegian. Not many people like learning languages, so it'll be intresting to hear if anyone does.
> Anyway, have a good day!


I keep saying I am going to learn my wife's language. ( tagalog) She is from the Philippines. I only know a few swear words.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> I keep saying I am going to learn my wife's language. ( tagalog) She is from the Philippines. I only know a few swear words.


That's a good start! For some reason they're alway first to be learned and they stick!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ok anyone, my brother brought these cactus buds for Opo to eat. He got them from a customer. 
Does anyone know the type of cactus?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.
> 
> I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!
> 
> I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.
> 
> I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would take it back or right before you can't. Some places give you 15 days others are longer. Verizon gives me 30 days on phones. Even if they are bought not in a Verizon store. Maybe there's a different Chromebook that's more what you want. Some of those devices just aren't user friendly depending on the maker.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.
> 
> I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!
> 
> I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.
> 
> I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can you take it back and get another kindle?


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning all, I hope you have a good day!
> View attachment 342185
> 
> I feel extremely ill today, just suddenly a cold, but that's fine.
> I have a question for the CDR, any language learners here? I'm studying Norwegian. Not many people like learning languages, so it'll be intresting to hear if anyone does.
> Anyway, have a good day!


I love the sound of different languages spoken even if I can't understand most of what is said. Sometimes though, I can understand in a different way part of what's being said easier. I grew up with a deaf brother. Also I had some Spanish and French in highschool. What language is it closely related to? Hope you feel better quickly. Chicken soup is a great feel better for a minute medicine  for a cold.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid I just wasted A LOT of money (that I really couldn't afford to waste). I bought a Chromebook and I hate it! I've just spent the last hour trying to understand it. Never did figure out how to scroll the screen. Only way I was able to figure out how open CDR was to do a search for it. Couldn't figure out how to move the screen down to Personal Promotion. What i see on the screen when I sign on is all I have access to and it only shows down to Introductions.
> 
> I don't like the mouse pad. I don't like how you click on something. I DON'T LIKE IT!!!
> 
> I thought it would come with a touch screen - no, it didn't.
> 
> I'm going to try to use it every day and hopefully I'll figure out how it works, but as of this moment, I DON'T LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yvonne, I just googled chromebook, because I didn't know what they were. 
Walmart's was advertising a Dell brand for 51.00 and a Samsung for 119.00. Other brands got higher in price. Not sure where you got yours.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> I love the sound of different languages spoken even if I can't understand most of what is said. Sometimes though, I can understand in a different way part of what's being said easier. I grew up with a deaf brother. Also I had some Spanish and French in highschool. What language is it closely related to? Hope you feel better quickly. Chicken soup is a great feel better for a minute medicine  for a cold.


Thanks! 
Norwegian is closely related to Swedish and Danish, almost exactly the same, with sone deviations in words or pronunciation.
What's nice is that Afrikaans (West Germanic) is close in the Indo European language family to Norwegian (North Germanic) so sentence structure and some words are the same. Afrikaans is a bit closer than English to Norwegian, even though it's also West Germanic.
What's also nice with Afrikaans is that I can understand Dutch, but it's like speaking old Afrikaans


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks!
> Norwegian is closely related to Swedish and Danish, almost exactly the same, with sone deviations in words or pronunciation.
> What's nice is that Afrikaans (West Germanic) is close in the Indo European language family to Norwegian (North Germanic) so sentence structure and some words are the same. Afrikaans is a bit closer than English to Norwegian, even though it's also West Germanic.
> What's also nice with Afrikaans is that I can understand Dutch, but it's like speaking old Afrikaans


That's what's so interesting about language. How the languages are so different but so intertwined and probably always evolving. I call what my brother and I speak a bad game of charades. But maybe we'll add some new signs to sign language. I think they actually do have a name for that now though. They call it slang sign.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning all, I hope you have a good day!
> View attachment 342185
> 
> I feel extremely ill today, just suddenly a cold, but that's fine.
> I have a question for the CDR, any language learners here? I'm studying Norwegian. Not many people like learning languages, so it'll be intresting to hear if anyone does.
> Anyway, have a good day!


Have you tested for covid?
Quite a few family and friends that have tested positive say they just have cold like symptoms.
It's on the rise here again but thanks to the jabs the effects are far milder than they were.
I hope you are feeling better soon.
Good luck with the Norwegian!


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> Thank you very much. I will add those to our list. My husband is very good at remembering the words - unlike me - and if we meet another person of that nationality, they are often really delighted when he says the appropriate word while producing Zola !!! It is like a sort of compliment to their nationality !
> Angie


If you use Google Translate you can find the translation in dozens of languages.
The Welsh for tortoise is crwban (pronounced crewban)


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My second last ex-husband and I took German as that is my heritage...it seems like months...and for me it was living in a world where I did not understand anything it was awful, yet my husband was getting fluent, (that rat bast*rd). So when the class was over he spoke fairly decent German, and I learned how to say..."please, where is das tolette?"


I know what you mean


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> If you use Google Translate you can find the translation in dozens of languages.
> The Welsh for tortoise is crwban (pronounced crewban)


I like the word skilpad it reminds me of how much skill they have


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> I agree, language is a beautiful thing. It connects us with our ancestors, even a past we don't know about. It's something we have in common with people that lived too far back to be documented, it creates a great sense of familiarity. But here I go off again with all this philosophy stuff (I know that Europeans are cautious after a certain Austrian man went too far, but I agree, it's normally the first reason to learn a language)


Now u have me curious  what in the heck are you talking about...bout the Austrian man and the Europeans and such stuff


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Now u have me curious  what in the heck are you talking about...bout the Austrian man and the Europeans and such stuff


I was assuming that hitler was austrian????


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I was assuming that hitler was austrian????


Well... I can see why in that case, people would come up with new words and signs


----------



## Cathie G

I've been playing with my new toy.an old CD by the juds. Greatest hits. It's done me a world of good.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Have you tested for covid?
> Quite a few family and friends that have tested positive say they just have cold like symptoms.
> It's on the rise here again but thanks to the jabs the effects are far milder than they were.
> I hope you are feeling better soon.
> Good luck with the Norwegian!


Thanks! No, not yet, my little brother was the first one that got sick, so he'll be testing today, but we'll see if I'll have to go


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> I like the word skilpad it reminds me of how much skill they have


It's weird, I've always wondered where the word comes from
Skil means peel, like banana peel, and pad means road.
But I think it comes from Dutch and is supposed to be skildpad in more recent Afrikaans, meaning shield toad, pad can mean frog or road in Dutch, but it's actually schildpad, schild can mean peel or shell, so it's actually shell toad. (Schil also means peel)


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> Now u have me curious  what in the heck are you talking about...bout the Austrian man and the Europeans and such stuff


Yes, it was the guy Yvonne mentioned. I know you can get banned if you mention his name in some places, so I didn't want to take a chance


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok anyone, my brother brought these cactus buds for Opo to eat. He got them from a customer.
> Does anyone know the type of cactus?
> View attachment 342218


Ray, those are Cactus fruit, similar to Dragon Fruit (another type of Cactus Fruit). Cut it open and there are a LOT of lil tiny seeds, peel the skin off and eat, the one's I'm used to see are usually Redder.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I like the word skilpad it reminds me of how much skill they have


 British Sign Language for tortoise is to make a fist with one hand with the thumb on top, then place the other hand over it and wiggle the thumb.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, we've had a chilly start but the sun has got his hat on again so it should soon warm up. 
I've been raking the dead grass out of Lola's patch and left a nice pile for the birds to use for their nest building.
I'm waiting for a parcel to arrive and hopefully it won't be too late as I want to go and visit my new great nephew 
Lola still hasn't surfaced yet; he's changed his eating habits again and while he likes to have a nibble of food in the morning, he won't eat the rest of it until just before he settles down for the night. He's very active so I wonder if this is the time of year he would be looking for a mate and if this takes priority over food? The longer I've had him the more of a tortoise detective I've become.
Anyway hope you all have a good Thursday.
TTFN


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> British Sign Language for tortoise is to make a fist with one hand with the thumb on top, then place the other hand over it and wiggle the thumb.
> View attachment 342248


I love that! I like that you have to move your thumb like a tort head


Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, we've had a chilly start but the sun has got his hat on again so it should soon warm up.
> I've been raking the dead grass out of Lola's patch and left a nice pile for the birds to use for their nest building.
> I'm waiting for a parcel to arrive and hopefully it won't be too late as I want to go and visit my new great nephew
> Lola still hasn't surfaced yet; he's changed his eating habits again and while he likes to have a nibble of food in the morning, he won't eat the rest of it until just before he settles down for the night. He's very active so I wonder if this is the time of year he would be looking for a mate and if this takes priority over food? The longer I've had him the more of a tortoise detective I've become.
> Anyway hope you all have a good Thursday.
> TTFN


Do enjoy visiting your new great nephew!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good day all!


@Lyn W I actually also have a package coming. Today I ordered Zvezda's Winter hay, a whole load of 5kg. It should take her a decent part into the Winter.
Now that you mention tort behaviours, a freak thunderstorm appeared here. I went out to get Zvezda to find her marching around, then stopping to eat grass, then continuing to march in her outside enclosure. It really made me smile seeing her march around. She then plonked herself beneath some tall hanging grass when she either saw me or felt the thunder. I love seeing them be active like that


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> British Sign Language for tortoise is to make a fist with one hand with the thumb on top, then place the other hand over it and wiggle the thumb.
> View attachment 342248


Thank you very much for this information - somehow I had never really considered what that sign would be - it will be easy to remember.
Angie


----------



## MenagerieGrl

So, I have some searching to do.....I pulled My Seymour out to feed him some cactus pad on the kitchen floor, got distracted and the lil bugger Ate, then forced his way out the patio screen door. He is wandering around my back yard. Fortunately is has not been terribly cold out at night, and today should be in the mid 70's.
It's about a quarter after 9 now. Which means he should be waking up and starting to wander/forage again. 
I have yard clean up to do, so I will be canvassing my yard all day . . . 
That Lil Bugger. 
Now I need to train him so when he does this, he knows how to come back in like my ex-room mates Sulcata, Pee Wee.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> British Sign Language for tortoise is to make a fist with one hand with the thumb on top, then place the other hand over it and wiggle the thumb.
> View attachment 342248


I'll have to show Joe this. He may already know but I didn't.. thanks it will help our cherades game.


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> Thank you very much for this information - somehow I had never really considered what that sign would be - it will be easy to remember.
> Angie


I think sign may be universal which is even more interesting. The deaf can't hear yet they can talk to each other maybe even better than with people that speak different languages.  I don't know it well but I've found that a lot of families with a deaf person don't learn it either. I do think that has helped Joe communicate with the public better though. We write back and forth, use some sign and cherades that we know.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> If you use Google Translate you can find the translation in dozens of languages.
> The Welsh for tortoise is crwban (pronounced crewban)


I did know the Welsh for tortoise, though quite a lot of Welsh people don't !Possibly it is because tortoises are not common pets there, especially in the hilly areas ! I'm not insulting the Welsh, by the way - my father was Welsh, my mother was Irish, I was born in England, my husband was born in Scotland, but grew up in Canada - and my brother is now a French citizen ! And Zola was actually born in Holland !
Anyway, looking up translations of the word on Google seems like cheating -we have to have actually met someone from wherever it is !
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Yes, it was the guy Yvonne mentioned. I know you can get banned if you mention his name in some places, so I didn't want to take a chance


It's really nice that that name has become a nasty word to be censored and I can think of another name or two that deserves that same fate


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I think sign may be universal which is even more interesting. The deaf can't hear yet they can talk to each other maybe even better than with people that speak different languages.  I don't know it well but I've found that a lot of families with a deaf person don't learn it either. I do think that has helped Joe communicate with the public better though. We write back and forth, use some sign and cherades that we know.


I think the Makaton sign is similar but with palm down you point the first finger of one hand and tuck all the others in, and then place the other hand across it. Do some use Makaton in the US?


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, I have some searching to do.....I pulled My Seymour out to feed him some cactus pad on the kitchen floor, got distracted and the lil bugger Ate, then forced his way out the patio screen door. He is wandering around my back yard. Fortunately is has not been terribly cold out at night, and today should be in the mid 70's.
> It's about a quarter after 9 now. Which means he should be waking up and starting to wander/forage again.
> I have yard clean up to do, so I will be canvassing my yard all day . . .
> That Lil Bugger.
> Now I need to train him so when he does this, he knows how to come back in like my ex-room mates Sulcata, Pee Wee.


Oh no! Have you found him yet?
I really hope he's not gone too far from the house.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I think the Makaton sign is similar but with palm down you point the first finger of one hand and tuck all the others in, and then place the other hand across it. Do some use Makaton in the US?


I don't know hehehe but that would be an easier sign to accomplish if not.  pointing my first finger is way easier. And it can look more like the real  yes and then there's the sign they do at gadulet college in Washington DC which is different than the sign spoken most places here in the US. Same country...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I don't know hehehe but that would be an easier sign to accomplish if not.  pointing my first finger is way easier. And it can look more like the real  yes and then there's the sign they do at gadulet college in Washington DC which is different than the sign spoken most places here in the US. Same country...


I take it back  I like the way with the thumb  better after practice  but I guess I'll use the one that suits what's happening


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, those are Cactus fruit, similar to Dragon Fruit (another type of Cactus Fruit). Cut it open and there are a LOT of lil tiny seeds, peel the skin off and eat, the one's I'm used to see are usually Redder.


Thanks, I would like to find that type of cacti. Opo bit into it and red ooz went all over his head.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, those are Cactus fruit, similar to Dragon Fruit (another type of Cactus Fruit). Cut it open and there are a LOT of lil tiny seeds, peel the skin off and eat, the one's I'm used to see are usually Redder.


Have you found Seymour yet?


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is cool!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I would like to find that type of cacti. Opo bit into it and red ooz went all over his head.


Talking of cacti, I put the remains of Lola's opuntia in a mug of water to see what happened and the roots have sprouted! Do you think it will be possible to grow a new plant from it, Ray?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I would like to find that type of cacti. Opo bit into it and red ooz went all over his head.


I bet you can plant two or three. They have the connection that will grow roots on the bottom of the fruit


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> This is cool!


a Tortoise always wins the race.....torts make a great chew toy for a bunny. Lucky for the tort a bunny gets stuck sometimes.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, those are Cactus fruit, similar to Dragon Fruit (another type of Cactus Fruit). Cut it open and there are a LOT of lil tiny seeds, peel the skin off and eat, the one's I'm used to see are usually Redder.


Sorry to butt in. I was wondering if you finally found your little one.hopes and prayers


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Talking of cacti, I put the remains of Lola's opuntia in a mug of water to see what happened and the roots have sprouted! Do you think it will be possible to grow a new plant from it, Ray?


I think you would have a good chance. I think I would put in a pot of soil near the surface. Keep the soil dry you don't want the growth to rot. Rose takes all the pads that yellow or fall off or Opo has half eaten on the plant. She threw them in the vacant lot and we have new growth there.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I bet you can plant two or three. They have the connection that will grow roots on the bottom of the fruit


Darn I should have thought about that. Opo ate them all.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I think you would have a good chance. I think I would put in a pot of soil near the surface. Keep the soil dry you don't want the growth to rot. Rose takes all the pads that yellow or fall off or Opo has half eaten on the plant. She threw them in the vacant lot and we have new growth there.


Thanks - I'll try that.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning campers!
Another bright and sunny day here.
Sadly the dry spell we've been having has brought the morons out and grass fires are being started in some parts of Wales - devastating for ground nesting birds and other wildlife, as well as unnecessary pressure on the fire services.
I have to go stock up Lola's pantry, the weeds are still too small to pick in my usual spot, but hopefully won't be too long now.
I hope you all have a good Friday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I would like to find that type of cacti. Opo bit into it and red ooz went all over his head.



Ray. I’m really surprised that your cactus don’t produce those kinds of “tuna”. Big flat opuntia cactus produce those large blossoms & fruit.

Is it possible that you havent left your cactus blooms on long enough to actually produce fruit? Id think they are all over the place.

 _*Opuntia*_, commonly called *prickly pear* or *pear cactus*, is a genus of flowering plants in the cactus family Cactaceae. Prickly pears are also known as _tuna_ (fruit), _sabra_, _nopal_ (paddle, plural _nopales_) from the Nahuatl word _nōpalli_ for the pads, or nostle, from the Nahuatl word _nōchtli_ for the fruit; or paddle cactus.









Opuntia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning campers!
> Another bright and sunny day here.
> Sadly the dry spell we've been having has brought the morons out and grass fires are being started in some parts of Wales - devastating for ground nesting birds and other wildlife, as well as unnecessary pressure on the fire services.
> I have to go stock up Lola's pantry, the weeds are still too small to pick in my usual spot, but hopefully won't be too long now.
> I hope you all have a good Friday and I'll see you later.


I think our dry spell is over. The usual afternoon rains are finally here!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray. I’m really surprised that your cactus don’t produce those kinds of “tuna”. Big flat opuntia cactus produce those large blossoms & fruit.
> 
> Is it possible that you havent left your cactus blooms on long enough to actually produce fruit? Id think they are all over the place.
> 
> _*Opuntia*_, commonly called *prickly pear* or *pear cactus*, is a genus of flowering plants in the cactus family Cactaceae. Prickly pears are also known as _tuna_ (fruit), _sabra_, _nopal_ (paddle, plural _nopales_) from the Nahuatl word _nōpalli_ for the pads, or nostle, from the Nahuatl word _nōchtli_ for the fruit; or paddle cactus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opuntia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342304


My cactus produces this flower. The flower ends up drying out and the base turns yellow and falls off. After they stop blooming I have one plant that will produce 2 or 3 round fruit. I am battling mealybugs so I don't want to fertilize with anything. Natural type fertilizer of course.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> My cactus produces this flower. The flower ends up drying out and the base turns yellow and falls off. After they stop blooming I have one plant that will produce 2 or 3 round fruit. I am battling mealybugs so I don't want to fertilize with anything. Natural type fertilizer of course.
> View attachment 342305



Maybe, just maybe, your humid wet weather there causes the fruit to not fully ripen up, then rot/fall off. Sometimes our zucchini do that when it gets hot, wet & humid. We purchase those big red cactus tuna here all the time for our Sully. I just feed them whole - too messy to cut & feed in pieces. Happy weekend!


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, I would like to find that type of cacti. Opo bit into it and red ooz went all over his head.


Those grow wild here. I could ship you some pads to start..


----------



## MenagerieGrl

> So, I have some searching to do.....I pulled My Seymour out to feed him some cactus pad on the kitchen floor, got distracted and the lil bugger Ate, then forced his way out the patio screen door. He is wandering around my back yard. Fortunately is has not been terribly cold out at night, and today should be in the mid 70's.
> It's about a quarter after 9 now. Which means he should be waking up and starting to wander/forage again.
> I have yard clean up to do, so I will be canvassing my yard all day . . .
> That Lil Bugger.
> Now I need to train him so when he does this, he knows how to come back in like my ex-room mates Sulcata, Pee Wee.





> *Lyn W.*
> Oh no! Have you found him yet?
> I really hope he's not gone too far from the house.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> www.thetortoisetable.org.uk





> Cathie G​Sorry to butt in. I was wondering if you finally found your little one.hopes and prayers





> *Ray-Opo*
> Have you found Seymour yet?


So, I have a 1/4 Acre Lot, Probably 1/8th of an Acre is My home, & front yard. Back yard is completely fenced w/Chain Link & Redwood Fencing All Completely viewable, NO holes to sneak out of....
I spent the WHOLE day working in the back yard general clean-up, Working on repairing Drip Irrigation, etc.
I did not see Hide nor Hair of Seymour.
This has happened in the past, Like that Rabbit & Tort Video above, HE can Skedaddle if he feels like it. 
Sometimes it takes a day or two for our Paths to cross. At this point in time I'm Not too worried, But there is rain Projected for Sunday, and last night it got down to 47° with the day time temp of 76°.
This morning I have Housework to do, Blow out the patio, Sweep the house & wash Kitchen Laundry room Floors. By the time I get done with that it will be warming up and will once again spend the afternoon working & searching in the yard for Him.
Thank you *Cathy G* for the Hopes & Prayers, I m sure he's just hunkered down somewhere.
This picture is from the day he snuck off.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> British Sign Language for tortoise is to make a fist with one hand with the thumb on top, then place the other hand over it and wiggle the thumb.
> View attachment 342248


OK. I won't go there!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, I have a 1/4 Acre Lot, Probably 1/8th of an Acre is My home, & front yard. Back yard is completely fenced w/Chain Link & Redwood Fencing All Completely viewable, NO holes to sneak out of....
> I spent the WHOLE day working in the back yard general clean-up, Working on repairing Drip Irrigation, etc.
> I did not see Hide nor Hair of Seymour.
> This has happened in the past, Like that Rabbit & Tort Video above, HE can Skedaddle if he feels like it.
> Sometimes it takes a day or two for our Paths to cross. At this point in time I'm Not too worried, But there is rain Projected for Sunday, and last night it got down to 47° with the day time temp of 76°.
> This morning I have Housework to do, Blow out the patio, Sweep the house & wash Kitchen Laundry room Floors. By the time I get done with that it will be warming up and will once again spend the afternoon working & searching in the yard for Him.
> Thank you *Cathy G* for the Hopes & Prayers, I m sure he's just hunkered down somewhere.
> This picture is from the day he snuck off.



Good luck.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy spring from my delicate little Pink Flowering Almond


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Those grow wild here. I could ship you some pads to start..


I will try to find here first. If I have no luck, I will take you up on that. Under one condition that I repay you for the postage.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, I have a 1/4 Acre Lot, Probably 1/8th of an Acre is My home, & front yard. Back yard is completely fenced w/Chain Link & Redwood Fencing All Completely viewable, NO holes to sneak out of....
> I spent the WHOLE day working in the back yard general clean-up, Working on repairing Drip Irrigation, etc.
> I did not see Hide nor Hair of Seymour.
> This has happened in the past, Like that Rabbit & Tort Video above, HE can Skedaddle if he feels like it.
> Sometimes it takes a day or two for our Paths to cross. At this point in time I'm Not too worried, But there is rain Projected for Sunday, and last night it got down to 47° with the day time temp of 76°.
> This morning I have Housework to do, Blow out the patio, Sweep the house & wash Kitchen Laundry room Floors. By the time I get done with that it will be warming up and will once again spend the afternoon working & searching in the yard for Him.
> Thank you *Cathy G* for the Hopes & Prayers, I m sure he's just hunkered down somewhere.
> This picture is from the day he snuck off.


Hope Seymour shows up soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn I should have thought about that. Opo ate them all.


Well... evidently you have a free source if I remember correctly


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Happy spring from my delicate little Pink Flowering Almond


Lovely. I'm seeing green on the crabby apple already  I hope and pray she behaves herself this year. Last year was a free for all. I even made jelly


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> Yvonne, I just googled chromebook, because I didn't know what they were.
> Walmart's was advertising a Dell brand for 51.00 and a Samsung for 119.00. Other brands got higher in price. Not sure where you got yours.


My Chromebook died a couple if months ago, I bought the same Chromebook only newer software. I learned about computers from my son, an IT tech, and he installed Linux for me to learn on...That shot Microsoft etc. way down. Chromebook is frustrating at first, but if she sticks with it, there are so many perks...bigger screen for 1..oh I almost forgot to say...it was 4 months ago, and I paid $189 at Office Depot, on sale....


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, I have a 1/4 Acre Lot, Probably 1/8th of an Acre is My home, & front yard. Back yard is completely fenced w/Chain Link & Redwood Fencing All Completely viewable, NO holes to sneak out of....
> I spent the WHOLE day working in the back yard general clean-up, Working on repairing Drip Irrigation, etc.
> I did not see Hide nor Hair of Seymour.
> This has happened in the past, Like that Rabbit & Tort Video above, HE can Skedaddle if he feels like it.
> Sometimes it takes a day or two for our Paths to cross. At this point in time I'm Not too worried, But there is rain Projected for Sunday, and last night it got down to 47° with the day time temp of 76°.
> This morning I have Housework to do, Blow out the patio, Sweep the house & wash Kitchen Laundry room Floors. By the time I get done with that it will be warming up and will once again spend the afternoon working & searching in the yard for Him.
> Thank you *Cathy G* for the Hopes & Prayers, I m sure he's just hunkered down somewhere.
> This picture is from the day he snuck off.


Seymour will turnup  the little brat. Sometimes I have trouble finding Sapphire and he can be right in front of me and he's in the enclosure for heaven's sake. Sometimes I have to use Joe to see him and tell me where he is. They wear camo...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My Chromebook died a couple if months ago, I bought the same Chromebook only newer software. I learned about computers from my son, an IT tech, and he installed Linux for me to learn on...That shot Microsoft etc. way down. Chromebook is frustrating at first, but if she sticks with it, there are so many perks...bigger screen for 1..oh I almost forgot to say...it was 4 months ago, and I paid $189 at Office Depot, on sale....


Maybe you have to turn on the touch screen in settings somewhere  I think my computer can but I like my phone. If I never had to use another computer ever again I wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> My Chromebook died a couple if months ago, I bought the same Chromebook only newer software. I learned about computers from my son, an IT tech, and he installed Linux for me to learn on...That shot Microsoft etc. way down. Chromebook is frustrating at first, but if she sticks with it, there are so many perks...bigger screen for 1..oh I almost forgot to say...it was 4 months ago, and I paid $189 at Office Depot, on sale....


I got one with more memory from Amazon, can't think of the model right now. I haven't turned it on since that first non productive day.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Now that my sister has caved...I am pretty sure I am the only person in the world who does not have a Smart phone. I don't want one and I don't need one. I am NOT tied to a phone. Walking down the street everybody is looking down at a phone. I went to get a blood draw, there were 7 people in the waiting room. Everyone looking down at a phone...I had a hard cover book I was reading. So...if ya want to look like a freakin dinosaur, just carry a book.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Now that my sister has caved...I am pretty sure I am the only person in the world who does not have a Smart phone. I don't want one and I don't need one. I am NOT tied to a phone. Walking down the street everybody is looking down at a phone. I went to get a blood draw, there were 7 people in the waiting room. Everyone looking down at a phone...I had a hard cover book I was reading. So...if ya want to look like a freakin dinosaur, just carry a book.


I don't have a smart phone either Maggie so there's at least 2 of us. 
I have a cheap phone that I can use for calls and texts - doesn't even have a camera. My sister keeps trying to drag me into the 21st Century, but like you I keep saying that I don't want the internet with me 24/7. I don't need or want people to contact me or to have social media every minute of the day. I like my laptop for internet use.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all - warm and sunny here again.
Lola actually stepped outside yesterday, had a look around and a good sniff then turned and came back, but he's getting braver. Maybe it won't take until May /June to get him comfortable with spending time in the garden this year. 
Having said that, next week our temps are going to drop down to single C figures again - half of what they are now. So Lola won't be too keen then, and we're not done with our winter woollies yet!!
I hope everyone has a great Saturday. 
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Now that my sister has caved...I am pretty sure I am the only person in the world who does not have a Smart phone. I don't want one and I don't need one. I am NOT tied to a phone. Walking down the street everybody is looking down at a phone. I went to get a blood draw, there were 7 people in the waiting room. Everyone looking down at a phone...I had a hard cover book I was reading. So...if ya want to look like a freakin dinosaur, just carry a book.



That makes two of us - no smart phone here either. I’m smart enough.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> That makes two of us - no smart phone here either. I’m smart enough.


I'm not smart...so the idea of a programmed thing that is smarter than I....no way Jose...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Now that my sister has caved...I am pretty sure I am the only person in the world who does not have a Smart phone. I don't want one and I don't need one. I am NOT tied to a phone. Walking down the street everybody is looking down at a phone. I went to get a blood draw, there were 7 people in the waiting room. Everyone looking down at a phone...I had a hard cover book I was reading. So...if ya want to look like a freakin dinosaur, just carry a book.


I got a laptop, not a smart phone. I don't have a cell phone, smart or otherwise. . . and it's pretty darned hard to go day to day life without one. If you've locked yourself out of your email program they want to send you a code by texting it to you. My land line doesn't do texts. Or then they want to send it to an alternate email address. well, guess what? I don't have an alternate email account. So last week, if I wanted to read my email I had to sign up for a different email account so I could get their stupid code. And don't use the same provider because when you log in there's no option to switch to a different account. I must've spent an hour trying to get my email.

Several months ago I signed up for a cell phone account and got a smart phone to go with it. After paying over $40 a month just to have the phone either sitting on the charger or being carried around in my purse with a dead battery, I realized there was better use for my $$ than sending them to a cell phone company for the privilege of being able to say, "I have a cell phone." I cancelled the account after having made or received not a single call.


----------



## Cathie G

I do understand why people don't like smart phones for all of the reasons given. But I love mine now. It's a prepaid though and I've had Verizon for so long that my monthly payment is only $25 and tax a month. Prepaid is way better than contract Verizon. Plus I'm almost always on wifi. I'm not into all the social media and don't really even want to use my phone when other people are around. I want to talk to them just to see what's making them tick. What I like about them though is it's almost like having a library in your home. Anything I'm interested in I can check out without making a trip to the library and if I find a book or something that I need I can buy it from my phone. I hardly ever use mine outside of my house but if I need to I've got communication in an emergency. It makes a great watch since I can't really get a watchband that fits unless I buy a minie mouse kids phone or something like that I can also carry my coupons and save money yeah!!! I like the cameras in them the best because I always have it with me. And yes it's smarter than me  and that kinda makes me mad


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> I do understand why people don't like smart phones for all of the reasons given. But I love mine now. It's a prepaid though and I've had Verizon for so long that my monthly payment is only $25 and tax a month. Prepaid is way better than contract Verizon. Plus I'm almost always on wifi. I'm not into all the social media and don't really even want to use my phone when other people are around. I want to talk to them just to see what's making them tick. What I like about them though is it's almost like having a library in your home. Anything I'm interested in I can check out without making a trip to the library and if I find a book or something that I need I can buy it from my phone. I hardly ever use mine outside of my house but if I need to I've got communication in an emergency. It makes a great watch since I can't really get a watchband that fits unless I buy a minie mouse kids phone or something like that I can also carry my coupons and save money yeah!!! I like the cameras in them the best because I always have it with me. And yes it's smarter than me  and that kinda makes me mad


I like phones. Like you say, they're convenient. What I like about them is that all 20 000 years of human history and info is on them. Of course I only use that info rarely when I need something, but what I like is that you can use it to relax. I like to watch things on Youtube and scroll a bit on instagram. Sometimes I see tort things or memes, things that make me laugh and that I can show my brother, too which he also laughs.
I hate watching TV, it makes me feel tired, but recently, as in today we started watching an intresting series and then I feel fine. Perhaps it's the other shows that aren't that intresting?


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> I like phones. Like you say, they're convenient. What I like about them is that all 20 000 years of human history and info is on them. Of course I only use that info rarely when I need something, but what I like is that you can use it to relax. I like to watch things on Youtube and scroll a bit on instagram. Sometimes I see tort things or memes, things that make me laugh and that I can show my brother, too which he also laughs.
> I hate watching TV, it makes me feel tired, but recently, as in today we started watching an intresting series and then I feel fine. Perhaps it's the other shows that aren't that intresting?


That's me too as far as TV is concerned. Plus now I have TFO and can talk to a lot of interesting people. They are who got me interested in even learning how to use it in the first place. Isn't that ironic


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I got a laptop, not a smart phone. I don't have a cell phone, smart or otherwise. . . and it's pretty darned hard to go day to day life without one. If you've locked yourself out of your email program they want to send you a code by texting it to you. My land line doesn't do texts. Or then they want to send it to an alternate email address. well, guess what? I don't have an alternate email account. So last week, if I wanted to read my email I had to sign up for a different email account so I could get their stupid code. And don't use the same provider because when you log in there's no option to switch to a different account. I must've spent an hour trying to get my email.
> 
> Several months ago I signed up for a cell phone account and got a smart phone to go with it. After paying over $40 a month just to have the phone either sitting on the charger or being carried around in my purse with a dead battery, I realized there was better use for my $$ than sending them to a cell phone company for the privilege of being able to say, "I have a cell phone." I cancelled the account after having made or received not a single call.



You should sign up for a gmail account and get a google voice number. That number can receive texts.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> You should sign up for a gmail account and get a google voice number. That number can receive texts.


I'm an AT&T retiree and I get free phone service among other perks.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm an AT&T retiree and I get free phone service among other perks.


Something I've done is have them phone me on my landline They call and you have to have a pen and paper ready for the code. I cant remember exactly how I managed to accomplish that . It was probably putting a backup contact in the app.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I got a laptop, not a smart phone. I don't have a cell phone, smart or otherwise. . . and it's pretty darned hard to go day to day life without one. If you've locked yourself out of your email program they want to send you a code by texting it to you. My land line doesn't do texts. Or then they want to send it to an alternate email address. well, guess what? I don't have an alternate email account. So last week, if I wanted to read my email I had to sign up for a different email account so I could get their stupid code. And don't use the same provider because when you log in there's no option to switch to a different account. I must've spent an hour trying to get my email.
> 
> Several months ago I signed up for a cell phone account and got a smart phone to go with it. After paying over $40 a month just to have the phone either sitting on the charger or being carried around in my purse with a dead battery, I realized there was better use for my $$ than sending them to a cell phone company for the privilege of being able to say, "I have a cell phone." I cancelled the account after having made or received not a single call.


Can you get pay as you go phones? 
Mine has that - I don't make enough calls or texts to justify a monthly contract, it's really for emergencies only the phone itself only cost me £20.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I'm not smart...so the idea of a programmed thing that is smarter than I....no way Jose...


I saw a programme recently saying how all these smart devices can be hacked and how tv and things like Alexa and fitt watches give information about your lifestyles etc - even the camera doorbells give information about your comings and goings in the house. 
You have to be really careful about changing passwords regularly because someone could be watching or listening to you


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Something I've done is have them phone me on my landline They call and you have to have a pen and paper ready for the code. I cant remember exactly how I managed to accomplish that . It was probably putting a backup contact in the app.


The only telephone option was to send a text.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Can you get pay as you go phones?
> Mine has that - I don't make enough calls or texts to justify a monthly contract, it's really for emergencies only the phone itself only cost me £20.


This is something for me to consider, thanx!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I'm an AT&T retiree and I get free phone service among other perks.



Oh, I meant just as a sub for a cell phone not replacing your landline. You can get texts and check them like email.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Can you get pay as you go phones?
> Mine has that - I don't make enough calls or texts to justify a monthly contract, it's really for emergencies only the phone itself only cost me £20.


That's what I meant by prepaid. I just don't like the kind that doesn't have a little alphabet keyboard. Joe can't text with the number pad. It's too complicated. You can't find the type he has anymore and they are getting ready to switch to 5g and his little texting phone won't work even though it still works after probably 10 years. I need to find a new of that type of phone for Joe. If I put him on a Smart phone in December, I'll be forever getting him outta trouble  and he'll be paying about $40 more a month. He has an iPad but I want him to have a device he can carry in his pocket.to just text on.if he needs help. Until December his current phone is free because you don't lose your money on prepaid if you make regular payments.we'll see


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Oh, I meant just as a sub for a cell phone not replacing your landline. You can get texts and check them like email.


I'll look into it, thanx.


----------



## jaizei

I kinda miss the old alphanumeric keypads with real buttons. Was so easy to text without looking


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> I kinda miss the old alphanumeric keypads with real buttons. Was so easy to text without looking


Yes. Joe has a little Panasonic. Even though he's developmentally disabled he's so quick on it you can't even see him typing. You don't even know when he's texting you and you are sitting in the same room with him. I'm hanging in there and hopefully they'll come out with one before December.


----------



## Lyn W

Our clocks go forward an hour tonight and we'll lose an hour so I'm off to bed.
Enjoy the rest of your Saturday and I'll see you tomorrow in British Summer Time!!!
Nos Da.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Our clocks go forward an hour tonight and we'll lose an hour so I'm off to bed.
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday and I'll see you tomorrow in British Summer Time!!!
> Nos Da.



The two week difference in the time changes drive me crazy every year


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all, have a good day!


Thought I'd give an update. Still feeling ill, comes and goes, but what's weird is some things smell like a weird metal scent. Like mayo etc.
Doctor said if we weren't feeling better by tomorrow we should go test. So we'll see
Anyway have a good Sunday!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all, have a good day!
> View attachment 342445
> 
> Thought I'd give an update. Still feeling ill, comes and goes, but what's weird is some things smell like a weird metal scent. Like mayo etc.
> Doctor said if we weren't feeling better by tomorrow we should go test. So we'll see
> Anyway have a good Sunday!


Sounds like it could be covid, is your taste affected too?
People I know who've had it say that they when they thought they were over it, it came back and made them feel ill again.
Hopefully the tests will tell you one way or the other and it won't last too long.
Hope you have a good day too in spite of the lurgy!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like it could be covid, is your taste affected too?
> People I know who've had it say that they when they thought they were over it, it came back and made them feel ill again.
> Hopefully the tests will tell you one way or the other and it won't last too long.


I wouldn't say taste, perhaps by a bit. The doctor said we should be A ok by tomorrow, but I still feel ill. My brother also has it, so we sit and watch a series.
We'll see what the tests say


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> This is something for me to consider, thanx!



I keep saying that *TracFone* is the way to go. I have their cheapest “flip phone” & unlimited talk & text. I don’t think they offer their $20.00 phone on their website, we picked it up at WalMart. I pay $50.00 yearly for the activation, and about $60.00 for unlimited voice/text. So, for about $110.00 - i have a very functional phone. For any internet anything, I use my iPad at home.

I just checked - the TracFone site now has refurbished phones for $5.00. Some for $9.00 too. 



https://www.tracfone.com/phone/alcatel-myflip-reconditionned


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Weather much the same here but a bit cooler and cloudier.
Lola has been out of his hide but isn't keen to step outside yet.
As he prefers to dine in the evening now he has ignored his lovingly prepared food.
I'm just about to make myself some lunch so I'll see you later.
Have a good Sunday!
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Feels like Winter again here. Forty degrees and falling. Time to lug my figs, elephant ears & banana trees back inside for a few days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> I keep saying that *TracFone* is the way to go. I have their cheapest “flip phone” & unlimited talk & text. I don’t think they offer their $20.00 phone on their website, we picked it up at WalMart. I pay $50.00 yearly for the activation, and about $60.00 for unlimited voice/text. So, for about $110.00 - i have a very functional phone. For any internet anything, I use my iPad at home.
> 
> I just checked - the TracFone site now has refurbished phones for $5.00. Some for $9.00 too.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tracfone.com/phone/alcatel-myflip-reconditionned


Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like it could be covid, is your taste affected too?
> People I know who've had it say that they when they thought they were over it, it came back and made them feel ill again.
> Hopefully the tests will tell you one way or the other and it won't last too long.
> Hope you have a good day too in spite of the lurgy!


I didn't loose my sense of taste and smell. I didn't have any more trouble breathing than usual. But I did have other problems go on with my lungs. I didn't even run a fever My worst symptoms were with my digestive system. I just felt I really needed something to soothe and protect it. It also made my back hurt so bad it was hard to walk and get my things done that have to be done. It's a weird virus and affects people differently. My sister in law developed a very itchy rash around her neck after, that her doctor said was the virus coming out of her. Another person that she knows has numbness and bruising on the tips of her fingers. This person said she still gets weird things going on and is recovered over a year ago. It's best to get tested so at least you know what you're fighting.


----------



## Cathie G

It's been really cold the last couple of days with flurries. Before that it was in the 70's. But this morning was crazy. The wind blew so hard with snow in it that I couldn't figure out what all the noise was about and had to check. I found a little Robin on my back porch just sitting there through it. The poor little one just sat there for quite some time then moved on. I was afraid a cat would get him but they probably were staying warm somewhere. I wish there was some kind of thing you could have in your yard for temporary shelter for birds in that predicament. I know robins are smart enough to find something like that and use it


----------



## Big Ron

Maro2Bear said:


> I keep saying that *TracFone* is the way to go. I have their cheapest “flip phone” & unlimited talk & text. I don’t think they offer their $20.00 phone on their website, we picked it up at WalMart. I pay $50.00 yearly for the activation, and about $60.00 for unlimited voice/text. So, for about $110.00 - i have a very functional phone. For any internet anything, I use my iPad at home.
> 
> I just checked - the TracFone site now has refurbished phones for $5.00. Some for $9.00 too.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tracfone.com/phone/alcatel-myflip-reconditionned


have you ever checked out Mint phone service it's owned by the actor Ryan Reynolds they have really good prices if you pay for the whole year at once you get unlimited talk and text even to Canada and Mexico if you have a unlocked phone meaning it has a sim card so you can change companies you can keep your phone number and pay only %180 for the whole year plus 4 gigs of data every month seeing that you are using a flip phone i'm guessing you use a computer not the phone for internet,it's worth checking into,and soon as my pixel 3 quits working i'm switching to Mint my pixel is through verizon so it's a locked phone


----------



## Big Ron

But trac fone is a good service also i just got a offer through consumer cellular i turned 50 on Nov 27th,and no lie the day before my birthday i got a email for AARP and consumer cellular,and while i was in the hospital they to give me colonoscopy i told them hell you can fix what you know is wrong with out going cave diving for another problem


----------



## Cathie G

I didn't share this yesterday. Sorry  I finally have a regular little visitor. Today all he did was hang around on the crab apple tree but I couldn't get a good picture. I didn't want to disturb him.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Seymour will turnup  the little brat. Sometimes I have trouble finding Sapphire and he can be right in front of me and he's in the enclosure for heaven's sake. Sometimes I have to use Joe to see him and tell me where he is. They wear camo...


So, My apologies to you all my friends, Rain has shown up this evening, I spent the last couple of days getting ready in the yard, and SEARCHING for that dang Seymour. As always. . . it is just happenstance.I have been looking as I Have been looking in the yard with NO LUCK. Then Saturday . . it was look here! God works in mysterious ways (pardon me all the atheist & agnostic's) BAM, I lifted a garbage can lid, and BAM! There he is. So he is back inside in comfort. BTW, I gave him a good soak today, and as usual he did his poop.(pee EW), well there was 1/3 of a Almond shell in his poop. Dodged that impaction bullet.
Thank you to
Cathy G,
Lyn W,
Ray-Opo,
and other's
for their concern over Seymour's disappearance...
Life is good!
Thank you, my Tort Loving friends


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all - warm and sunny here again.
> Lola actually stepped outside yesterday, had a look around and a good sniff then turned and came back, but he's getting braver. Maybe it won't take until May /June to get him comfortable with spending time in the garden this year.
> Having said that, next week our temps are going to drop down to single C figures again - half of what they are now. So Lola won't be too keen then, and we're not done with our winter woollies yet!!
> I hope everyone has a great Saturday.
> TTFN


My Seymour is makin a run for the border, can you say . . push the screen door for escape!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Big Ron said:


> But trac fone is a good service also i just got a offer through consumer cellular i turned 50 on Nov 27th,and no lie the day before my birthday i got a email for AARP and consumer cellular,and while i was in the hospital they to give me colonoscopy i told them hell you can fix what you know is wrong with out going cave diving for another problem


I got consumer cellular and have been very happy with it's service & price...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I don't have a smart phone either Maggie so there's at least 2 of us.
> I have a cheap phone that I can use for calls and texts - doesn't even have a camera. My sister keeps trying to drag me into the 21st Century, but like you I keep saying that I don't want the internet with me 24/7. I don't need or want people to contact me or to have social media every minute of the day. I like my laptop for internet use.


Me too!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> There is stuff you can get to restore a torts gut flora if it could be something like that, but I don't know what it is - I've read it in a post by zovick.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> I did report them to the police a few years ago. A young community police officer came about a month later and asked me what I expected her to do. I said I wanted her to make it clear to the neighbours that it was criminal damage and trespass, but when she went around to them I heard her laughing in the garden with them about it. It's not exactly crime of the century so the police don't take it seriously.
> However, their house is actually owned by a housing association (a mortgage rescue package I believe) so I did contact them and I think they must have given a warning, because then the neighbours started hanging 4 lettered cushions on their line spelling out a not very nice 'c' word! If he starts to cut it again I'll go straight to them.


OMG!!! Get a restraining order against him. The "c" word? That is so wrong on so many levels. Take a photo of the cushions. Don't retaliate, just record, then call the cops. I'm unsure about you there, but here I've gotten a restraining order against my neighbor. She's not allowed to disturb me or talk to me...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Thank you!


All of my Chromebooks have had the touch pad. I've never heard of one not having a touch pad. Hang tight with it until I come down...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> All of my Chromebooks have had the touch pad. I've never heard of one not having a touch pad. Hang tight with it until I come down...


Touch SCREEN, not pad.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Sorry, my touch screen works too, I just don't use it because my hand jerks so much


----------



## Cathie G

My new toy had a flaw. The antenna for FM


needed help. So I used a diaper sized safety pin


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, My apologies to you all my friends, Rain has shown up this evening, I spent the last couple of days getting ready in the yard, and SEARCHING for that dang Seymour. As always. . . it is just happenstance.I have been looking as I Have been looking in the yard with NO LUCK. Then Saturday . . it was look here! God works in mysterious ways (pardon me all the atheist & agnostic's) BAM, I lifted a garbage can lid, and BAM! There he is. So he is back inside in comfort. BTW, I gave him a good soak today, and as usual he did his poop.(pee EW), well there was 1/3 of a Almond shell in his poop. Dodged that impaction bullet.
> Thank you to
> Cathy G,
> Lyn W,
> Ray-Opo,
> and other's
> for their concern over Seymour's disappearance...
> Life is good!
> Thank you, my Tort Loving friends


That's great! So pleased he's turned up!!
Lets hope the naughty torty behaves now.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We had a wet and cold day yesterday, today it's drier but temps are dropping and arctic winds are on the way, so we can expect frost and snow flurries over the next few days.

I spent a few hours having cwtches (cuddles) with my new great nephew yesterday; he is tiny but absolutely beautiful. I'm looking forward to meeting my new great niece from Las Vegas in August when they fly over so that we can all meet her.

Lola is very active at the moment and wouldn't go to bed last night - he was still wandering around his room at 10 pm, usually he's tucked up in his hide by 8.30. So I had to tell him that if he didn't go to bed he would be grounded! 'Big deal!' he said

Anyway I hope you all have a good Wednesday and I'll see you later.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Good morning my friends....
Overcast morning and we actually got .75" of rain on Sunday. they are saying that was the end of our Rain for the year, Sadly.
Tuesday Mornings are my Bird Cage cleaning days, But I had a Bird Dr. appt on the other side of the County @ 11 am, for my Jose a Yellow Naped Amazon who had severe scissor beak when I adopted him, and Roger a Goffin Cockatoo that needed a annual exam & Blood work. Was able out of there with a bill under $500. 
I had lunch with a Friend, and stopped by at Tractor Supply for some Oyster shell/coral calcium for my flock. 
I got 2 cages done before leaving & 5 cages done after I got home.
Got two cages left to clean this morn. 
Have a Water Pump On my Ford Ranger to replace this week. Should be a relatively easy job.
Hope all the folks in Gulf Coast & East Coast weather the Coming storm safely....
And Good Ole Seymour has had his breakfast, Cactus pad and is wandering around getting his exercise....


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, My apologies to you all my friends, Rain has shown up this evening, I spent the last couple of days getting ready in the yard, and SEARCHING for that dang Seymour. As always. . . it is just happenstance.I have been looking as I Have been looking in the yard with NO LUCK. Then Saturday . . it was look here! God works in mysterious ways (pardon me all the atheist & agnostic's) BAM, I lifted a garbage can lid, and BAM! There he is. So he is back inside in comfort. BTW, I gave him a good soak today, and as usual he did his poop.(pee EW), well there was 1/3 of a Almond shell in his poop. Dodged that impaction bullet.
> Thank you to
> Cathy G,
> Lyn W,
> Ray-Opo,
> and other's
> for their concern over Seymour's disappearance...
> Life is good!
> Thank you, my Tort Loving friends


Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We had a wet and cold day yesterday, today it's drier but temps are dropping and arctic winds are on the way, so we can expect frost and snow flurries over the next few days.
> 
> I spent a few hours having cwtches (cuddles) with my new great nephew yesterday; he is tiny but absolutely beautiful. I'm looking forward to meeting my new great niece from Las Vegas in August when they fly over so that we can all meet her.
> 
> Lola is very active at the moment and wouldn't go to bed last night - he was still wandering around his room at 10 pm, usually he's tucked up in his hide by 8.30. So I had to tell him that if he didn't go to bed he would be grounded! 'Big deal!' he said
> 
> Anyway I hope you all have a good Wednesday and I'll see you later.


Well...then he must be a toddler going on a teenage mutant ninja torty


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good morning my friends....
> Overcast morning and we actually got .75" of rain on Sunday. they are saying that was the end of our Rain for the year, Sadly.
> Tuesday Mornings are my Bird Cage cleaning days, But I had a Bird Dr. appt on the other side of the County @ 11 am, for my Jose a Yellow Naped Amazon who had severe scissor beak when I adopted him, and Roger a Goffin Cockatoo that needed a annual exam & Blood work. Was able out of there with a bill under $500.
> I had lunch with a Friend, and stopped by at Tractor Supply for some Oyster shell/coral calcium for my flock.
> I got 2 cages done before leaving & 5 cages done after I got home.
> Got two cages left to clean this morn.
> Have a Water Pump On my Ford Ranger to replace this week. Should be a relatively easy job.
> Hope all the folks in Gulf Coast & East Coast weather the Coming storm safely....
> And Good Ole Seymour has had his breakfast, Cactus pad and is wandering around getting his exercise....


Our animals certainly keep us busy don't they?
I bet Seymour is glad he's home.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well...then he must be a toddler going on a teenage mutant ninja torty


Wow about your little neice and nephew. How's the other little puppy too? I always joke about watch out they multiply butt.... it's lovely when they do.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Morning all! A lovely 12:19 am here, or 00:19, can't sleep so thought I'd check in


Nice that you got to hold your great nephew @Lyn W !
Glad you found Seymour @MenagerieGrl !


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Wow about your little neice and nephew. How's the other little puppy too? I always joke about watch out they multiply butt.... it's lovely when they do.


Tilly the pup is great, but quite naughty and gets up to all sorts of things. She has a completely different personality to Fudge and although my sister and her hubby love her to bits I think they are finding her hard work. She may be coming to stay with me at the start of May while they are in Las Vegas, but my knee has really been painful this last couple of weeks so they are also looking at kennels. I'm sure my knee will settle down again soon though and she'd be fine with me.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning all! A lovely 12:19 am here, or 00:19, can't sleep so thought I'd check in
> View attachment 342576
> 
> Nice that you got to hold your great nephew @Lyn W !
> Glad you found Seymour @MenagerieGrl !


You are just an hour ahead of me now. 
What's keeping you awake?
Hope you are feeling better - did you have the covid test?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> You are just an hour ahead of me now.
> What's keeping you awake?
> Hope you are feeling better - did you have the covid test?


Oh yeah, you guys have day light savings over there.
It's just one of those nights, where you feel fine, sleepless almost, just awake. So I don't think I'll sleep tonight.
But if your an hour behind me... then your also up pretty late, what's keeping you up?
Thanks! We're feeling a bit better now. We eventually didn't go, we felt ok by then, so we didn't test, but still isolated. My mother feels the worst between us all, and went to test today, we should get the results today and then we'll have an idea


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Oh yeah, you guys have day light savings over there.
> It's just one of those nights, where you feel fine, sleepless almost, just awake. So I don't think I'll sleep tonight.
> But if your an hour behind me... then your also up pretty late, what's keeping you up?
> Thanks! We're feeling a bit better now. We eventually didn't go, we felt ok by then, so we didn't test, but still isolated. My mother feels the worst between us all, and went to test today, we should get the results today and then we'll have an idea


Glad to hear you feel better and hope your mum is on the mend soon. 
I'm always up late and rarely get to bed much before midnight. 
I'm just about to head up now and will probably read for a while before I feel sleepy. 
One of the things I try if I can't sleep is to listen to relaxing music......doesn't always work but often helps. 
Anyway I hope you do manage to get some sleep soon, Nos Da!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's bright and sunny but so cold here today thanks to strong arctic winds.
Lola did pop out of the door, but thought better of it and came straight back in.
I've not ventured far either.

I hope the weather is OK in your corner, and that the storms forecast for some states are easing now. 

Here we are at the end of March - a third of the way through the year already!
I hope you all have a good Thursday, TTFN.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Tilly the pup is great, but quite naughty and gets up to all sorts of things. She has a completely different personality to Fudge and although my sister and her hubby love her to bits I think they are finding her hard work. She may be coming to stay with me at the start of May while they are in Las Vegas, but my knee has really been painful this last couple of weeks so they are also looking at kennels. I'm sure my knee will settle down again soon though and she'd be fine with me.


Well... I'ma hoping and praying your knee feels better quickly so you get to babysit the puppy


----------



## Cathie G

My grandson has a little baby son due on his birthday soon. I'm about to be a great little grandma  that's what they all call me. Little grandma. Now they have to put great before little grandma


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big storm with high winds, rain, warming temps & possible tornados blowing through. Ive been working on another garden bench. Seven of the eight boards are done & stained - number 8 is getting a wee Celtic knot carved into it. The carving is a bit of a process ‘til it looks good to stain. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Big storm with high winds, rain, warming temps & possible tornados blowing through. Ive been working on another garden bench. Seven of the eight boards are done & stained - number 8 is getting a wee Celtic knot carved into it. The carving is a bit of a process ‘til it looks good to stain. Not quite there yet.
> 
> View attachment 342608
> View attachment 342609
> View attachment 342610
> View attachment 342611
> View attachment 342612
> View attachment 342613
> View attachment 342614


Nice  I can't wait to see the finished project. And even when you're only halfway there. Hope and prayers your recovery is going smoothly also.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Nice  I can't wait to see the finished project. And even when you're only halfway there. Hope and prayers your recovery is going smoothly also.



Recovery? The hip is back at 125% !


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Recovery? The hip is back at 125% !


That's wonderful to see. Yeah  I can't wait to see the bench in progress. And finished. Where are you planting it in your gardens?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey everyone, finally got a minute to stop in.
My oldest son is here with 2 of my granddaughters. They are from Michigan, it's been awhile since seeing them because of covid and my health hampering me traveling. Been having a great time!
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey everyone, finally got a minute to stop in.
> My oldest son is here with 2 of my granddaughters. They are from Michigan, it's been awhile since seeing them because of covid and my health hampering me traveling. Been having a great time!
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Yay, Ray! 
Enjoy them grand kids, they keep you young!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
What a difference a week makes temperature wise.....really cold here today but dry and the snow missed my area which is a bonus. 
I hope you all have a good Friday!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> What a difference a week makes temperature wise.....really cold here today but dry and the snow missed my area which is a bonus.
> I hope you all have a good Friday!


It's been a crazy weather time for days. Wednesday it was in the 80's. Then a cold windy front blew through and finally brought hail that vanished as soon as it came today. It's been 2 days of it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday all.

Out for a quick grocery trip and swung through one of our many back roads quite near the NASA Goddard complex. Just like that I spotted a flock of big black birds, first thought wild turkeys or turkey vultures. A closer look as I pulled over is that we have two Bald Eagles, Turkey Vultures & some crows feasting on a deer carcass.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hey everyone, finally got a minute to stop in.
> My oldest son is here with 2 of my granddaughters. They are from Michigan, it's been awhile since seeing them because of covid and my health hampering me traveling. Been having a great time!
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Enjoy it to the hilt! They grow so fast that you turn around and they're grown. and look out  they multiply.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... you can't believe this story but I promise it's true. My little R2 D2 cool air humidifier malfunctioned. I woke up and the light told me it needed turned off. So I did! Come to find out everything was wet. In my groggyness I just turned it off  when I came to my senses I threw it away. Then I had to fight Joe tooth and nail to keep it in the trash can. In the meantime, I was thinking  it lasted less than 2 months and could have given me or Joe a charge.Well here's where it gets good... I woke up this morning with a new one sitting where the other one should be so I got it up and running


----------



## Yvonne G

Joe?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Joe?


My brother Joe bought me a new toy  or himself. I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My brother Joe bought me a new toy  or himself. I haven't figured that out yet.


Did the first one come with a guarantee? 
It should have lasted much longer so the store may have swapped it for you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Still cold here, we're back into -C temps overnight so there was ice on the birds baths this morning.
Lola followed me out in to the garden when I pegged some washing out, but wasn't impressed, so he headed straight back to his cosy hide.
I've just been skimming off the top layer of soil under a bird feeder which was covered in a thick matting of long, black hairy fungus. I've never seen it before but looked it up. It seems it's a fungus called phycomyces nitens that's common under bird feeders and breaks down bird poop, so nothing sinister, but maybe I'll start to rotate where I put the feeder. When I tried to brush it away with a stiff bristled broom, it didn't break at all and it was just like brushing hair - very weird but interesting!
I hope you all have a good Saturday.
​


----------



## Ray--Opo

Took my son Jim and granddaughters shark fishing yesterday. We caught 6 in about 2 hrs. Nanay my mother in law started getting sea sick. So we came back to the dock. Had a great time!


----------



## Yvonne G

I love when you share fishing pictures with us!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> Took my son Jim and granddaughters shark fishing yesterday. We caught 6 in about 2 hrs. Nanay my mother in law started getting sea sick. So we came back to the dock. Had a great time!
> View attachment 342672


Hemel! Shark fishing?! That's like me saying I'm going on a safari tomorrow and I'm gonna tame a lion. You say it so casually, but it's amazing!
I wonder what type of shark it is? Is it a black tip shark?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Good day all!


It's been a busy few days! My mom is covid negative, and we're all finally much better.
Here and there it rained and the last two days it was extremely cold, and cloudy.
Zvezda's hay arrived yesterday. All 5kg of it. It's ten times her body weight. It should last a decent bit into the winter. She was obviously disgusted, but after chopping it up she ate it with her salad leaves. If it's green she'll eat it.
Sunny is doing ok, he's stable on 137g, but he hasn't pooped in more than two weeks, and in the last two days he hasn't eaten a thing, perhaps nibbled but nothing too much. Perhaps I should feed pure cucumber to help things along?
(I should add after the horrendous vet visit a few weeks ago he cleared out his system, pooped about 1 and a half cycles worth, and peed, so it may take time till he has the urge to poop soon)
But just now while soaking he used both his feet to move! So I'm glad we're making progress there
Anyway, today was good! Only frustrating part was that I had a doctors appointment that was rescheduled for two days earlier. I arrived and no one was there! I stood there like a dry drab, and then left. I checked the e mail and it was sent by their no reply system, so it must've been an accident.
Anyway, enough talk from me, have a good day!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Did the first one come with a guarantee?
> It should have lasted much longer so the store may have swapped it for you.


Most of that stuff only comes with a 30 days warranty and that store is one that sells closeouts so I just threw it away. I wasn't going to do another one because of the fact that it broke so quickly. Joe wasn't having that for a second though. He keeps rubbing it in that he bought it for me though which is hilarious. I can tell now with this second one that the first one probably was faulty. I'm pretty sure this one will last.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Still cold here, we're back into -C temps overnight so there was ice on the birds baths this morning.
> Lola followed me out in to the garden when I pegged some washing out, but wasn't impressed, so he headed straight back to his cosy hide.
> I've just been skimming off the top layer of soil under a bird feeder which was covered in a thick matting of long, black hairy fungus. I've never seen it before but looked it up. It seems it's a fungus called phycomyces nitens that's common under bird feeders and breaks down bird poop, so nothing sinister, but maybe I'll start to rotate where I put the feeder. When I tried to brush it away with a stiff bristled broom, it didn't break at all and it was just like brushing hair - very weird but interesting!
> I hope you all have a good Saturday.
> ​


That is very interesting. Is it actually beneficial?


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Good day all!
> View attachment 342696
> 
> It's been a busy few days! My mom is covid negative, and we're all finally much better.
> Here and there it rained and the last two days it was extremely cold, and cloudy.
> Zvezda's hay arrived yesterday. All 5kg of it. It's ten times her body weight. It should last a decent bit into the winter. She was obviously disgusted, but after chopping it up she ate it with her salad leaves. If it's green she'll eat it.
> Sunny is doing ok, he's stable on 137g, but he hasn't pooped in more than two weeks, and in the last two days he hasn't eaten a thing, perhaps nibbled but nothing too much. Perhaps I should feed pure cucumber to help things along?
> (I should add after the horrendous vet visit a few weeks ago he cleared out his system, pooped about 1 and a half cycles worth, and peed, so it may take time till he has the urge to poop soon)
> But just now while soaking he used both his feet to move! So I'm glad we're making progress there
> Anyway, today was good! Only frustrating part was that I had a doctors appointment that was rescheduled for two days earlier. I arrived and no one was there! I stood there like a dry drab, and then left. I checked the e mail and it was sent by their no reply system, so it must've been an accident.
> Anyway, enough talk from me, have a good day!


You all can never talk enough to suit me. I'm glad it doesn't seem to be covid for your family. Sometimes the longer lasting ailments are just as bad. This is just my opinion and others can object without hurting my fealings. I just think that if they aren't eating much giving a tort something they like like that starts to encourage them to eat.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Hemel! Shark fishing?! That's like me saying I'm going on a safari tomorrow and I'm gonna tame a lion. You say it so casually, but it's amazing!
> I wonder what type of shark it is? Is it a black tip shark?


Yes it is a black fin. When fishing in the ocean. Even if you are not targeting sharks. You will still catch them. Nothing worse than having a nice grouper, kingfish or snapper. On your line and it comes in the boat bitten in half from a shark.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> Good day all!
> View attachment 342696
> 
> It's been a busy few days! My mom is covid negative, and we're all finally much better.
> Here and there it rained and the last two days it was extremely cold, and cloudy.
> Zvezda's hay arrived yesterday. All 5kg of it. It's ten times her body weight. It should last a decent bit into the winter. She was obviously disgusted, but after chopping it up she ate it with her salad leaves. If it's green she'll eat it.
> Sunny is doing ok, he's stable on 137g, but he hasn't pooped in more than two weeks, and in the last two days he hasn't eaten a thing, perhaps nibbled but nothing too much. Perhaps I should feed pure cucumber to help things along?
> (I should add after the horrendous vet visit a few weeks ago he cleared out his system, pooped about 1 and a half cycles worth, and peed, so it may take time till he has the urge to poop soon)
> But just now while soaking he used both his feet to move! So I'm glad we're making progress there
> Anyway, today was good! Only frustrating part was that I had a doctors appointment that was rescheduled for two days earlier. I arrived and no one was there! I stood there like a dry drab, and then left. I checked the e mail and it was sent by their no reply system, so it must've been an accident.
> Anyway, enough talk from me, have a good day!


Hope Sunny gets better. Have you tried a nice long car ride?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That is very interesting. Is it actually beneficial?


Apparently so, it breaks down the bird poop and doesn't seem to be any evidence of it being toxic to other animals. I took it up though because of Tilly the pup coming to stay next month, so just making sure my garden is Tilly safe!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Good day all!
> View attachment 342696
> 
> It's been a busy few days! My mom is covid negative, and we're all finally much better.
> Here and there it rained and the last two days it was extremely cold, and cloudy.
> Zvezda's hay arrived yesterday. All 5kg of it. It's ten times her body weight. It should last a decent bit into the winter. She was obviously disgusted, but after chopping it up she ate it with her salad leaves. If it's green she'll eat it.
> Sunny is doing ok, he's stable on 137g, but he hasn't pooped in more than two weeks, and in the last two days he hasn't eaten a thing, perhaps nibbled but nothing too much. Perhaps I should feed pure cucumber to help things along?
> (I should add after the horrendous vet visit a few weeks ago he cleared out his system, pooped about 1 and a half cycles worth, and peed, so it may take time till he has the urge to poop soon)
> But just now while soaking he used both his feet to move! So I'm glad we're making progress there
> Anyway, today was good! Only frustrating part was that I had a doctors appointment that was rescheduled for two days earlier. I arrived and no one was there! I stood there like a dry drab, and then left. I checked the e mail and it was sent by their no reply system, so it must've been an accident.
> Anyway, enough talk from me, have a good day!


Could loss of appetite be down to seasonal changes? Lola eats and poops less during winter even though he's inside and warm. 
Cucumber is a good laxative, I grate some of the flesh (no skin or seeds) to a mush to make it work more quickly - although I've no evidence that it does, it just seems to make sense to me that it would speed up the digestion of it. 
If you can get some opuntia cactus pads (spineless) that is a really good way to encourage poops and they are much more nutritious than cucumber. The ones I ordered are enormous so I just feed thin slithers of them and have to ration it because because otherwise poop is very loose and frequent!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Could loss of appetite be down to seasonal changes? Lola eats and poops less during winter even though he's inside and warm.
> Cucumber is a good laxative, I grate some of the flesh (no skin or seeds) to a mush to make it work more quickly - although I've no evidence that it does, it just seems to make sense to me that it would speed up the digestion of it.
> If you can get some opuntia cactus pads (spineless) that is a really good way to encourage poops and they are much more nutritious than cucumber. The ones I ordered are enormous so I just feed thin slithers of them and have to ration it because because otherwise poop is very loose and frequent!


Now I wonder the same thing, it could be?
I have changed his diet to more salads and he is disgusted, so it could be the change that's deterring him, but I'm still mixing his food with what he likes. But earthworms he still eats without hesitation. 
Perhaps it could be a mixture of things?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Took my son Jim and granddaughters shark fishing yesterday. We caught 6 in about 2 hrs. Nanay my mother in law started getting sea sick. So we came back to the dock. Had a great time!
> View attachment 342672


Time for some shark chowder!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for some shark chowder!


Yes and shark blackened on a skewer!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Some more shark pics!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Some more shark pics!
> View attachment 342727
> 
> View attachment 342728
> 
> View attachment 342729


Those are some cute little fishergirls


----------



## Yvonne G

What is the size limit?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Apparently so, it breaks down the bird poop and doesn't seem to be any evidence of it being toxic to other animals. I took it up though because of Tilly the pup coming to stay next month, so just making sure my garden is Tilly safe!


It may come back again later anyway since it's a fungus. And well better safe than sorry but Tilly will be older for the next baby sitting job  it just seems really interesting that it starts growing under a bird feeder where you live. I've never seen anything like that here. Of course there is other fungi here but not hairy that I've seen. But I can't see them either. I am the worst at mushroom hunting.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lazy Sunday for the dog! My vicious beast the love bug!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Lazy Sunday for the dog! My vicious beast the love bug!


Is that your little Chow Chow?


----------



## Maro2Bear

And bench No 2 is complete.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And bench No 2 is complete.
> 
> View attachment 342732
> 
> 
> View attachment 342734


Wow they look great - do you ship to the UK?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It may come back again later anyway since it's a fungus. And well better safe than sorry but Tilly will be older for the next baby sitting job  it just seems really interesting that it starts growing under a bird feeder where you live. I've never seen anything like that here. Of course there is other fungi here but not hairy that I've seen. But I can't see them either. I am the worst at mushroom hunting.


It probably will, but it's strange that it's grown this year when the feeder has been in the same place for years. I've never seen it before anywhere, but I read on a few gardening forums that it's quite common under bird feeders. I think I'll have to put some weed barrier over the soil and then I can clean it more easily.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> What is the size limit?


No minimum size limit on black tips, you are only allowed to keep 2 per boat.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Is that your little Chow Chow?


The Shiloh Shepherd


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> And bench No 2 is complete.
> 
> View attachment 342732
> 
> 
> View attachment 342734


That is some great craftsmanship!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> And bench No 2 is complete.
> 
> View attachment 342732
> 
> 
> View attachment 342734


Yes, Very nice Job, Looks good!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
It's been dreary and windy here with some rain.
I visited our HWRC (tip) this morning to recycle a lot of paper. It really annoys me that since covid you have book visits - even now, at really quiet times when everything else is getting back to normal. It seems that some services have realised they can make life a lot easier for themselves........and that includes GPs - you still can't get to see a doctor at local surgeries, but they are still having the same pay!!
Anyway rant over!
I hope you are all having a good Monday and that April has started well for you.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It probably will, but it's strange that it's grown this year when the feeder has been in the same place for years. I've never seen it before anywhere, but I read on a few gardening forums that it's quite common under bird feeders. I think I'll have to put some weed barrier over the soil and then I can clean it more easily.


I of course had to Google it. Turns out its very common everywhere but I've never seen it. Turns out it likes to eat any kind of dung.  And other waste too.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> The Shiloh Shepherd


Oh I forgot you had a shepherd also.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I of course had to Google it. Turns out its very common everywhere but I've never seen it. Turns out it likes to eat any kind of dung.  And other waste too.


I've seen the white paler version of it, but never the black - maybe that's because it blends in more. It was the amount of it that baffled me - it was like a large mat!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Monday. A bit of a cool to cold to wet snap here. I managed to get out on the water for a few hours this morning. Rain forecast for the rest of the week!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And bench No 2 is complete.
> 
> View attachment 342732
> 
> 
> View attachment 342734


Great work and I love the simplicity of the country pattern.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> I've seen the white paler version of it, but never the black - maybe that's because it blends in more. It was the amount of it that baffled me - it was like a large mat!


Have you guys ever heard of a pleated ink cap? Your fungus story reminds me of them. I tried to grow something outside in a closed chamber and they popped out.
They spring up and die within a few hours, so sometimes you won't even notice them. I have seen them outside here and there. They're very pretty!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Maro2Bear said:


> And bench No 2 is complete.
> 
> View attachment 342732
> 
> 
> View attachment 342734


You've really got a knack for woodworking! Reminds me of my grandfather, he always loves to work with wood, if you wonder where he is, you already know he's in the garage.
I love the pattern!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've seen the white paler version of it, but never the black - maybe that's because it blends in more. It was the amount of it that baffled me - it was like a large mat!


It was really an interesting subject. Plus how the color changes when the spores disperse. I have always enjoyed reading about plants.


----------



## Lyn W

The


TheLastGreen said:


> Have you guys ever heard of a pleated ink cap? Your fungus story reminds me of them. I tried to grow something outside in a closed chamber and they popped out.
> They spring up and die within a few hours, so sometimes you won't even notice them. I have seen them outside here and there. They're very pretty!
> View attachment 342759


They are really pretty. I've not seen any, but just looked them up and apparently they are common in some parts of the UK . Sadly toxic though.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Have you guys ever heard of a pleated ink cap? Your fungus story reminds me of them. I tried to grow something outside in a closed chamber and they popped out.
> They spring up and die within a few hours, so sometimes you won't even notice them. I have seen them outside here and there. They're very pretty!
> View attachment 342759


That's familiar but something I'll have to Google to remember for our type in the USA.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That's familiar but something I'll have to Google to remember for our type in the USA.


Ok I googled and well...we have them here but the ones I've seen aren't trying to look like little emphemeral daisys. They don't even try to disguise their ickilkingness. You can imagine their fate if I see them. Ok I got ya


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a grey day here.
Nothing exciting happening, but hope you all have a good day.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Evening all!


My grandparents are in the Alps! Thought I'd share.
(For European members of the CDR, have you guys ever heard of dale of Norway? Do you guys know if their clothes are good quality?)


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 342804
> 
> My grandparents are in the Alps! Thought I'd share.
> (For European members of the CDR, have you guys ever heard of dale of Norway? Do you guys know if their clothes are good quality?)


We could use some of that Snow in California....


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> Evening all!
> View attachment 342804
> 
> My grandparents are in the Alps! Thought I'd share.
> (For European members of the CDR, have you guys ever heard of dale of Norway? Do you guys know if their clothes are good quality?)


Never heard of the company, but nice patterns.









Dale of Norway: wool sweaters & wool clothes since 1879


Official online store. Buy directly for fast delivery of authentic Norwegian wool sweaters, wool jackets, pullovers and other wool clothes. Shop online and discover a wide selection of luxury knitwear made of wool.




us.daleofnorway.com


----------



## TheLastGreen

MenagerieGrl said:


> We could use some of that Snow in California....


I think it may be funny to some people in the Northern hemisphere that snow is so intresting to us, but the last time it snowed here in SA was almost a decade ago. It snows in the Drakensberge and in the neighbouring peaks of Eswatini, but not a lot of people go through the effort to get there. So it's quite a sight to us, but to others it's just normal life!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Maro2Bear said:


> Never heard of the company, but nice patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale of Norway: wool sweaters & wool clothes since 1879
> 
> 
> Official online store. Buy directly for fast delivery of authentic Norwegian wool sweaters, wool jackets, pullovers and other wool clothes. Shop online and discover a wide selection of luxury knitwear made of wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.daleofnorway.com


I also like the patterns. They say their wool can keep you warm in the European cold, but I don't want to take a chance. Their summer sale however has major price cuts, so it could come in handy, even when we go to Ireland later this year


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> I also like the patterns. They say their wool can keep you warm in the European cold, but I don't want to take a chance. Their summer sale however has major price cuts, so it could come in handy, even when we go to Ireland later this year


I haven't heard of them, but winters are very cold in Denmark and other Scandinavian countries, so I would think there woollies would definitely be made to keep you warm.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> I think it may be funny to some people in the Northern hemisphere that snow is so intresting to us, but the last time it snowed here in SA was almost a decade ago. It snows in the Drakensberge and in the neighbouring peaks of Eswatini, but not a lot of people go through the effort to get there. So it's quite a sight to us, but to others it's just normal life!


I went to Athens in Greece in February of the early 1990s; we hadn't had any snow in the UK that winter but when I arrived in Greece we were stuck at the airport for hours because of snow. They hadn't had snow since the German occupation 50 years earlier! 
I have some lovely pics of the Parthenon and oranges growing on trees covered in snow. Luckily it didn't last too long and we were able to see all the historical sites.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> I went to Athens in Greece in February of the early 1990s; we hadn't had any snow in the UK that winter but when I arrived in Greece we were stuck at the airport for hours because of snow. They hadn't had snow since the German occupation 50 years earlier!
> I have some lovely pics of the Parthenon and oranges growing on trees covered in snow. Luckily it didn't last too long and we were able to see all the historical sites.


Yes, something similar happened when I went to Tunisia round about the same time - heavy snowfall,- and all the young staff at the hotel were rushing outside to take photos, because they had never seen snow before !! There were orange trees weighed down with snow there too. But it had gone when we took the obligatory camel ride into the desert.
Angie


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I was informed by my son Joe that he and his significant other and my 2 grandsons will be in the FL keys. They will be there May 21st for a week. Rose just made reservations for 3 nights at the same hotel they are staying at. So that will be from the 23rd and check out on the 27th. No it's my job to find a charter captain to go fishing one of the days.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> I think it may be funny to some people in the Northern hemisphere that snow is so intresting to us, but the last time it snowed here in SA was almost a decade ago. It snows in the Drakensberge and in the neighbouring peaks of Eswatini, but not a lot of people go through the effort to get there. So it's quite a sight to us, but to others it's just normal life!


Certain types of snow storms are lovely to me too if I don't have to go out and drive around in it  It's normal life for me but there's something about the air in certain types of snowfalls that will wake me up from a sound sleep. There's a peacefulness. The air is kind of balmy and it's so beautiful it's timeless. I enjoy just watching it and the goings on of the birds. Maybe kids playing and sledding in the daytime. Or if it's at nighttime many times there's moonlight and I'll open the curtains to watch the show.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I was informed by my son Joe that he and his significant other and my 2 grandsons will be in the FL keys. They will be there May 21st for a week. Rose just made reservations for 3 nights at the same hotel they are staying at. So that will be from the 23rd and check out on the 27th. No it's my job to find a charter captain to go fishing one of the days.


I can't wait for pictures  sounds like a great time.(and lots of fresh seafood ).


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> I also like the patterns. They say their wool can keep you warm in the European cold, but I don't want to take a chance. Their summer sale however has major price cuts, so it could come in handy, even when we go to Ireland later this year


They are very nice looking but some people can't tolerate wool clothes. I'm one of those. It makes me itchy unless I wear it over other clothes where it can't touch any part of my body.


----------



## Lyn W

It's very wet and windy here this evening with winds of up to 48 mph expected later - April showers on steroids!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> They are very nice looking but some people can't tolerate wool clothes. I'm one of those. It makes me itchy unless I wear it over other clothes where it can't touch any part of my body.


Unfortunately wool can't tolerate me - I always manage to shrink it!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> Certain types of snow storms are lovely to me too if I don't have to go out and drive around in it  It's normal life for me but there's something about the air in certain types of snowfalls that will wake me up from a sound sleep. There's a peacefulness. The air is kind of balmy and it's so beautiful it's timeless. I enjoy just watching it and the goings on of the birds. Maybe kids playing and sledding in the daytime. Or if it's at nighttime many times there's moonlight and I'll open the curtains to watch the show.


That's wonderful! Apparently snow catches sound, that's why they say it creates such a distinct silence, especially just after fresh snowfall. I'd say something that's special here is rain. I know some people may hate it but it's really special. The smell is beautiful and distinct, I believe it's called petrichor. When it rains it feels like time stands still and it's difficult to naturally track it. It also feels like the world is draped in a great calmness, or peacefulness. So it feels just like you described snow! (An old Afrikaans tradition is to eat pancakes on rainy days)


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> That's wonderful! Apparently snow catches sound, that's why they say it creates such a distinct silence, especially just after fresh snowfall. I'd say something that's special here is rain. I know some people may hate it but it's really special. The smell is beautiful and distinct, I believe it's called petrichor. When it rains it feels like time stands still and it's difficult to naturally track it. It also feels like the world is draped in a great calmness, or peacefulness. So it feels just like you described snow! (An old Afrikaans tradition is to eat pancakes on rainy days)


Yes. When it's that type of snow it is just like that. There are certain rain showers like that too. One type that I have to stay out in has a certain feel to it. Like little drizzling drops. It's hard to describe the drops but it's really refreshing. I don't get to experience that type often but when it happens it's really special.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> Yes. When it's that type of snow it is just like that. There are certain rain showers like that too. One type that I have to stay out in has a certain feel to it. Like little drizzling drops. It's hard to describe the drops but it's really refreshing. I don't get to experience that type often but when it happens it's really special.


We call it motreën, directly translated moth rain. Is the type your talking about the almost fog like rain, with drops the size of a pin head? It's a weird feeling, it's raining but you barely feel it when it falls on you


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> We call it motreën, directly translated moth rain. Is the type your talking about the almost fog like rain, with drops the size of a pin head? It's a weird feeling, it's raining but you barely feel it when it falls on you


No these are little droplets that have a quick circling motion as they touch you. It may be called a little spring drizzle.That's the little drizzly feeling and the sun is shining at the same time. That's the only way I can describe it. It's really neat to get to feel it. You can definitely tell you're getting sprinkles but yes they too evaporate quickly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

There is a new member here trying to rehome their 2 year sulcata from NY. If you all know anyone interested let me know. They think it is a male, but not sure how they know that.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all,
We've had quite a variety of weather today - hail, rain, very strong cold winds and even some sleet and snow - nothing that stuck though. Mother nature has thrown everything at us. I'm keeping my eyes out for eggs or chicks that may have been blown out of nests.
It's almost bedtime here, but I hope you're all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all,
> We've had quite a variety of weather today - hail, rain, very strong cold winds and even some sleet and snow - nothing that stuck though. Mother nature has thrown everything at us. I'm keeping my eyes out for eggs or chicks that may have been blown out of nests.
> It's almost bedtime here, but I hope you're all having a good Thursday.


I'm starting to see the spring birdie war around here. It gets silly, all of them fighting for the nesting spot they want. But when it's all said and done they're all still here and multiplying


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, the weather is much calmer today and the sun is making an appearance between clouds (but it's still chilly!)
Lola is out and about and is daring to take a few steps outside. 
The weed hunting season has started and I managed to find some nice juicy dandies and plantains yesterday, so he enjoyed tucking into those. I'm going to see if I can find a lot more today to keep him happy. 
I hope you all have a good Friday and I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Ray--Opo

Good morning everyone, the trainer at the gym introduced weights to my workout yesterday. Though I am happy to finally lifting weights. I am extra sore today, it's funny how being sore from exercising. I can accept but pains from my accident will mess with my head and keep me in bed at times.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Almost heaven, Maryland dandelions - Spring 2022.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1


or 2

or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931


2


----------



## zolasmum

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931


They are all great, but I would choose number 2 - I love her alert eyes peering through all that food - and it shows a bit of background too.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Almost heaven, Maryland dandelions - Spring 2022.
> 
> View attachment 342922
> View attachment 342923
> View attachment 342924
> View attachment 342925


Mine are just starting to grow a bit. My favorite weather man said that when the underground warms up to 50° is when you see the new growth.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931


I like 1 and 2 but for different reasons. Number one has really great color and Mary's little smile. Also she looks so content in the sun. Number two doesn't put her in the sunshine as much but is just as cute with her funny little baby messy face.


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931



A lot depends on the category that you are entering the photo into. Best Pet, Ugliest Face, Most Unique, etc. Id say photo 1 is the best overall with regard to color, sharpness, focus, & unique, but most will like No 2 with the mushy mouth look.

Good luck


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931


2


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931



Number 2 definitely. She is so cute!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Number 2 definitely. She is so cute!


Although….….. number one shows her 
Sweet little underbite..??….…
If the paper is going to print in black and white I would go with #1 
It shows her whole body perfectly and that Gorgeous FACE!!! 

Because in #2 you would not be able to tell that is food on her face …?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Although….….. number one shows her
> Sweet little underbite..??….…
> If the paper is going to print in black and white I would go with #1
> It shows her whole body perfectly and that Gorgeous FACE!!!
> 
> Because in #2 you would not be able to tell that is food on her face …?


I was showing my brother the photos and we both agree, 2 is our favourite, but if there is no colour 1 should be picked.
(MK looks cute in all of them though, but it's between 1 and 2 in our opinion)


----------



## TheLastGreen

Môre môre!


(My grandparents are on their way back, yesterday they took a beautiful picture of the Eifel tower, showing Spring is coming back to you guys up there)


----------



## norma.b

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Ah not a quiet place. I See it's not so dark in here either. Loadshedding which we have in S Africa has accustomed me to darkness. My old friend. Just gloomy and rainy in my corner this weekend. Tort is warm and happily indoors, snoozing between meals. She decided to bite the bum of a feral cat trying to use her indoor shelter as a litter box. That changed his mind Ha..ha..


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931


They all made me smile, but No 2 is my favourite


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
So much for my calmer weather yesterday - around about 1 pmish we had a big thunderstorm right over head that shook the windows, and a lot of sleet then heavy rain - none of it was in the the forecast.
We've had a similar start today and the clouds are building again ,so who knows what we'll get?

I hope you all have a good Saturday and that your Spring weather is kinder to you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> I was showing my brother the photos and we both agree, 2 is our favourite, but if there is no colour 1 should be picked.
> (MK looks cute in all of them though, but it's between 1 and 2 in our opinion)


That's for your help. It's our local tv station...so I'm not quite sure if the general population of Oregon will like a tortoise face as opposed to a German Shepherd puppie...lol


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> That's for your help. It's our local tv station...so I'm not quite sure if the general population of Oregon will like a tortoise face as opposed to a German Shepherd puppie...lol



I would have said puppy face in the years BL (before Lola) but now give me a tort face every time!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

norma.b said:


> Ah not a quiet place. I See it's not so dark in here either. Loadshedding which we have in S Africa has accustomed me to darkness. My old friend. Just gloomy and rainy in my corner this weekend. Tort is warm and happily indoors, snoozing between meals. She decided to bite the bum of a feral cat trying to use her indoor shelter as a litter box. That changed his mind Ha..ha..


If you noticed, the post you responded to was from 2015.Tidgy's Dad was the original founder. Now and then we are blessed with his presence. We have evolved into a crazy group here. I will let @Lyn W do the synopsis of the CDR. She is much better at it.


----------



## norma.b

Ray--Opo said:


> If you noticed, the post you responded to was from 2015.Tidgy's Dad was the original founder. Now and then we are blessed with his presence. We have evolved into a crazy group here. I will let @Lyn W do the synopsis of the CDR. She is much better at it.


I did see that but noticed a few more recent posts.
Was just in a joking mood.


----------



## Cathie G

norma.b said:


> Ah not a quiet place. I See it's not so dark in here either. Loadshedding which we have in S Africa has accustomed me to darkness. My old friend. Just gloomy and rainy in my corner this weekend. Tort is warm and happily indoors, snoozing between meals. She decided to bite the bum of a feral cat trying to use her indoor shelter as a litter box. That changed his mind Ha..ha..


Hello and you're right about the quiet place that's not quite quiet


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> If you noticed, the post you responded to was from 2015.Tidgy's Dad was the original founder. Now and then we are blessed with his presence. We have evolved into a crazy group here. I will let @Lyn W do the synopsis of the CDR. She is much better at it.


Yea the darn thread kinda wraps around you and the next thing you know you're hogtied


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> So much for my calmer weather yesterday - around about 1 pmish we had a big thunderstorm right over head that shook the windows, and a lot of sleet then heavy rain - none of it was in the the forecast.
> We've had a similar start today and the clouds are building again ,so who knows what we'll get?
> 
> I hope you all have a good Saturday and that your Spring weather is kinder to you.


Spring is springing in between the snowflakes right now at my place. I couldn't believe it when I looked up from my phone and it was snowing at 44°f in my front yard and 50°f in my backyard. I was thinking what the heck! Someone needs to inform mother nature that April fool's was on the first and time to get over it old woman..


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> That's for your help. It's our local tv station...so I'm not quite sure if the general population of Oregon will like a tortoise face as opposed to a German Shepherd puppie...lol


What is the criteria for the contest? Is it pictures of your pet? Or something similar? A Tortoise would be really unique. Our news station posts pictures like that. They may even have a contest. I'm not good at uploading photos or I would try.


----------



## Ray--Opo

norma.b said:


> I did see that but noticed a few more recent posts.
> Was just in a joking mood.


The CDR is the place for jokes!
It's usually busier than this. Stick around and meet the members. It is a great bunch of people.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We had a frosty start and it's quite cloudy but a bit warmer when the sun breaks through.
I've been pottering in the garden - Lola popped out for a snack, but has gone back into his warm hide.
It's lovely seeing the bees busy around my Camellia shrub, I've had lots of beautiful red flowers this year since the end of February, the only trouble is they drop so quickly, but there's still many more to come so should have a good show for a while yet. 

Anyway, I hope you all have a peaceful Palm Sunday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Yvonne G

@norma.b It's refreshing to see a new face here in the Cold Dark Room! (or rather I should say 'hardly see' because it's so dark in here! You're more than welcome to pull up a hedgehog and join us. Tell us a bit about yourself!


----------



## norma.b

I'm the Loon on the Dune. Living near the sea but need to relocate to civilisation as years March on. 2 torts, 2 small dogs and 1 cat. Love peace and quiet even if it's dark in here. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Yvonne G

norma.b said:


> I'm the Loon on the Dune. Living near the sea but need to relocate to civilisation as years March on. 2 torts, 2 small dogs and 1 cat. Love peace and quiet even if it's dark in here. Thanks for the welcome.


South Africa, wow! I understand it's quite beautiful there. We have several S.A. members and a couple who actually visit the Cold Dark Room, hereinafter referred to as CDR.

May we see pictures of your animals? Here are a few of mine:


----------



## norma.b

Yvonne G said:


> South Africa, wow! I understand it's quite beautiful there. We have several S.A. members and a couple who actually visit the Cold Dark Room, hereinafter referred to as CDR.
> 
> May we see pictures of your animals? Here are a few of mine:
> 
> View attachment 343007
> View attachment 343008
> View attachment 343009
> View attachment 343010


I will try to post the 2x hingedbacktorts male badly damaged and female also but not as seriously scarred. Trying to get them on the road to recovery. They come from a small private park and hope to set them back in the wild in the spring. My two dogs are Buddy the brown old male and Daphne the Mystery Daschund of dubious lineages 3 yrs. Black cat, because she matches my outfit, is Nala who appeared like magic and is now attached to me


----------



## norma.b

Posting photos of the 2 damaged torts. Male and female. Will have to post females pics after this


----------



## norma.b

Yvonne G said:


> South Africa, wow! I understand it's quite beautiful there. We have several S.A. members and a couple who actually visit the Cold Dark Room, hereinafter referred to as CDR.
> 
> May we see pictures of your animals? Here are a few of mine:
> 
> View attachment 343007
> View attachment 343008
> View attachment 343009
> View attachment 343010


Female may have been injured by the male or perhaps fire


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> South Africa, wow! I understand it's quite beautiful there. We have several S.A. members and a couple who actually visit the Cold Dark Room, hereinafter referred to as CDR.
> 
> May we see pictures of your animals? Here are a few of mine:
> 
> View attachment 343007
> View attachment 343008
> View attachment 343009
> View attachment 343010


Just beautiful  every single one of them.


----------



## Cathie G

norma.b said:


> Posting photos of the 2 damaged torts. Male and female. Will have to post females pics after this


Hello . I'm so glad you are trying to help the little ones


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> The CDR is the place for jokes!
> It's usually busier than this. Stick around and meet the members. It is a great bunch of people.


Yep they always come back  should we nag? I know they're lurking.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Spring is springing in between the snowflakes right now at my place. I couldn't believe it when I looked up from my phone and it was snowing at 44°f in my front yard and 50°f in my backyard. I was thinking what the heck! Someone needs to inform mother nature that April fool's was on the first and time to get over it old woman..


And well it got worse. First it was snow then the sunshine then rain and then sunshine and then a wild wind blew in some hail that turned to sunshine  and I was looking for a rainbow  at that point... it decided to do sleet  and did that crazy crap all day. I was thinking ok what's next.


----------



## Yvonne G

norma.b said:


> I will try to post the 2x hingedbacktorts male badly damaged and female also but not as seriously scarred. Trying to get them on the road to recovery. They come from a small private park and hope to set them back in the wild in the spring. My two dogs are Buddy the brown old male and Daphne the Mystery Daschund of dubious lineages 3 yrs. Black cat, because she matches my outfit, is Nala who appeared like magic and is now attached to me


I love 'em!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

norma.b said:


> Female may have been injured by the male or perhaps fire


Oh my! I hope all goes well for them.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> If you noticed, the post you responded to was from 2015.Tidgy's Dad was the original founder. Now and then we are blessed with his presence. We have evolved into a crazy group here. I will let @Lyn W do the synopsis of the CDR. She is much better at it.


It was Linda (JoesMum) who summed up the CDR best, so I found an old post of hers to copy here to welcome @norma.b


_Hello and welcome to the CDR!

The CDR is a place of international friendship with regular outbreaks of puns and obscure humour 

Pull up an armadillo and join in the chat. The one-legged pirate should be around shortly to take your drinks order; he’s been a bit better behaved since the leprechaun was shut in one of the jellyfish tanks but look out for the hedgehogs and the wool spider.

It’s a bit dark in here, the jellyfish glow is the only light we have, but we love to see photos of people’s torts and their locality. We get to travel the world for free _

You don't have to mad to post here, but it helps!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It was Linda (JoesMum) who summed up the CDR best, so I found an old post of hers to copy here to welcome @norma.b
> 
> 
> _Hello and welcome to the CDR!
> 
> The CDR is a place of international friendship with regular outbreaks of puns and obscure humour
> 
> Pull up an armadillo and join in the chat. The one-legged pirate should be around shortly to take your drinks order; he’s been a bit better behaved since the leprechaun was shut in one of the jellyfish tanks but look out for the hedgehogs and the wool spider.
> 
> It’s a bit dark in here, the jellyfish glow is the only light we have, but we love to see photos of people’s torts and their locality. We get to travel the world for free _
> You don't have to mad to post here, but it helps!


That's a bit different than the one I saw but it'll do


----------



## Maggie3fan

This view from my living room skylight...my cherry tree is blooming...it's supposed to snow tomorrow

...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose and I were working in the yard doing spring cleanup. I am so tired, I am on my last leg!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Morning! Time to get up! Even if you are through the leaves! (Afrikaans expression, meaning to be confused)


Sunny wasn't having it, he was most likely still sleepy


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi @norma.b! Fancy meeting you here, as you know I am a South African member, and so is @CarolM. Us South Africans seem to always find each other in the most random places...
Anyway, those torts of yours are stunning, and welcome to the CDR!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> This view from my living room skylight...my cherry tree is blooming...it's supposed to snow tomorrow
> View attachment 343044
> ...


What kind of cherries?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> What kind of cherries?


Pie cherries...


----------



## Maggie3fan

check this out, found these photos in a box.....
the first one...it reads Aug...1968 on the back...


next unknown year... my professional job in Philadelphia...


the last one was the visiting room at Lompoc Federal Prison, w/my last 3rd ex-husband 


damn Sam!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> check this out, found these photos in a box.....
> the first one...it reads Aug...1968 on the back...
> View attachment 343069
> 
> next unknown year... my professional job in Philadelphia...
> View attachment 343070
> 
> the last one was the visiting room at Lompoc Federal Prison, w/my last 3rd ex-husband
> View attachment 343071
> 
> damn Sam!


Groovy man


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's a bit different than the one I saw but it'll do


I think there's a few versions - that was the first I found.
We need Linda back!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I think there's a few versions - that was the first I found.
> We need Linda back!!


Yes we do! And I miss CarolM sooo much too. She did some hilarious ones and I loved her Monday sum ups of us. They say laughter is the best medicine and I know that's true And a few others. Ben02 and I'm sure I don't have that posting name right. EllieMay and so many others.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning! Time to get up! Even if you are through the leaves! (Afrikaans expression, meaning to be confused)
> View attachment 343060
> 
> Sunny wasn't having it, he was most likely still sleepy


I'm going to try and remember that expression so people can look at me strangely here in the US. They already do cause half the time I do wake up like that anyway. I'll just say "sorry I'm through the leaves" to give them something to think about


----------



## Cathie G

Well... it was such a misty, dark, and rainy day but turned out so hilarious . I guess the starlings (the little foreign glutenous birdies in my yard) have finally paid me back a bit. I was just sitting here and noticed the flock was next door, taking turns instead of fighting over a piece of bread I think. It was so cute and they were all being so polite and stuff  then one took it's turn  and flew off with all of the prize  the only thing I'm upset about is my camera wasn't up and running.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A bit of rain this morning quickly erased by sunshine then clouds. But it was 20 degrees warmer than yesterday morning so, some kayaking was in order. A TON of turtles out….possibly the most ive ever seen in one morning. Way more than 100.

Take a look!




and the Mother Ship


----------



## Maro2Bear

Taking a break after kayaking, I’m carving this little rabbit emerging from a cracked easter egg.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A bit of rain this morning quickly erased by sunshine then clouds. But it was 20 degrees warmer than yesterday morning so, some kayaking was in order. A TON of turtles out….possibly the most ive ever seen in one morning. Way more than 100.
> 
> Take a look!
> 
> View attachment 343152
> 
> 
> and the Mother Ship
> 
> View attachment 343153


Lucky blessed you to get to see that


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Taking a break after kayaking, I’m carving this little rabbit emerging from a cracked easter egg.
> 
> View attachment 343157


I love that  hahaha  my cwazy little house wabbit is half cracked at times...dumb bunny


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes we do! And I miss CarolM sooo much too. She did some hilarious ones and I loved her Monday sum ups of us. They say laughter is the best medicine and I know that's true And a few others. Ben02 and I'm sure I don't have that posting name right. EllieMay and so many others.


And of course Bee62, I miss her singing.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> And of course Bee62, I miss her singing.


Me too. She's in my utube history and I also have her in my subscriptions so I listen to her when I'm thinking of her. I like her videos with her and her tortoises too. Her utube channel must be still out there. And it always cheers me up to watch it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Me too. She's in my utube history and I also have her in my subscriptions so I listen to her when I'm thinking of her. I like her videos with her and her tortoises too. Her utube channel must be still out there. And it always cheers me up to watch it.


I will have to find her YouTube videos.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We've had some drizzly rain the last couple of days, but it's much warmer and the sun has made an appearance today. 
Lola has been very brave and spent quite some time outside basking and even made it onto his grassy patch for a nibble of the clover.  
Lovely to see him being a tortoise
I hope you're all having a good Wednesday - does the US have a long Easter weekend break with 2 bank holidays coming up?


----------



## EllieMay

Ray--Opo said:


> Good morning everyone, the trainer at the gym introduced weights to my workout yesterday. Though I am happy to finally lifting weights. I am extra sore today, it's funny how being sore from exercising. I can accept but pains from my accident will mess with my head and keep me in bed at times.


Keep at it Ray… you hold a special place in this world for all your family & friends.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Hey veryone...please help me out...I have a chance at winning some stuff...I need you all to right now just tell me which photo you like the best...the winning photo will appear in our newspaper...so 1
> View attachment 342926
> 
> or 2
> View attachment 342928
> or maybe 3/ What do you guys think...
> View attachment 342931


I vote #2, then would be #1


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We've had some drizzly rain the last couple of days, but it's much warmer and the sun has made an appearance today.
> Lola has been very brave and spent quite some time outside basking and even made it onto his grassy patch for a nibble of the clover.
> Lovely to see him being a tortoise
> I hope you're all having a good Wednesday - does the US have a long Easter weekend break with 2 bank holidays coming up?


Good morning! Good Friday is recognized but Monday is hit n miss..


----------



## EllieMay

Hi friends! I have enjoyed seeing all the spring in everyone’s pictures… wishing everyone an awesome day.. Cinder and I are out working today but I had a few minutes to check in. Been missing you all!


----------



## Maggie3fan

OMG! not a good idea to say out loud or on social media..."I'm taking 3 Russians to my sister next week" lolololololololololololol and haha


EllieMay said:


> Hi friends! I have enjoyed seeing all the spring in everyone’s pictures… wishing everyone an awesome day.. Cinder and I are out working today but I had a few minutes to check in. Been missing you all!


I could post a photo that I just took...showing how hard it is snowing right this second on my daffodils, bleeding Hearts and pumpkin seeds oh lordy I could go on...but I'm gonna throw blankets over my stuff...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Good Friday is recognized but Monday is hit n miss..


I don't believe Monday is a holiday, but the 18th is the Tax Day for indivigual's taxes here in the US.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try and remember that expression so people can look at me strangely here in the US. They already do cause half the time I do wake up like that anyway. I'll just say "sorry I'm through the leaves" to give them something to think about


I thought you were from the UK?! Must've thought about the Lancaster in the UK


Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> We've had some drizzly rain the last couple of days, but it's much warmer and the sun has made an appearance today.
> Lola has been very brave and spent quite some time outside basking and even made it onto his grassy patch for a nibble of the clover.
> Lovely to see him being a tortoise
> I hope you're all having a good Wednesday - does the US have a long Easter weekend break with 2 bank holidays coming up?


Uh... I thought Easter was last weekend? I always remember it is on the 2'nd weekend of April. So I was a bit confused when we went to the shops and saw nothing was marked off on the Easter products
Here in SA we have Friday off and Monday, Monday is called Family day, and it's a holiday.
(Here by us it's law that if a holiday falls on a weekend we have the Monday automatically off)
See @Cathie G, I was so confused this week you could say I fell through the whole damn canopy


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I will have to find her YouTube videos.


Look for Sabine Lebenseig. Her channel is still there.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> I thought you were from the UK?! Must've thought about the Lancaster in the UK
> 
> Uh... I thought Easter was last weekend? I always remember it is on the 2'nd weekend of April. So I was a bit confused when we went to the shops and saw nothing was marked off on the Easter products
> Here in SA we have Friday off and Monday, Monday is called Family day, and it's a holiday.
> (Here by us it's law that if a holiday falls on a weekend we have the Monday automatically off)
> See @Cathie G, I was so confused this week you could say I fell through the whole damn canopy


You were just through the leaves  like me. I've been in what we call brain fog all day. My neighbor mowed yesterday and that always does that to me.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hi friends! I have enjoyed seeing all the spring in everyone’s pictures… wishing everyone an awesome day.. Cinder and I are out working today but I had a few minutes to check in. Been missing you all!


I miss you too  and hoping all the bad weather in Texas is missing you. I finally have dandelion flowers too. I just turned around and there they are. They must have went ahead and grew in between the snowflakes and hail we've been having every other day. Mother nature is having a hard time figuring out what season we're in.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hi friends! I have enjoyed seeing all the spring in everyone’s pictures… wishing everyone an awesome day.. Cinder and I are out working today but I had a few minutes to check in. Been missing you all!


Hi Heather good to hear from you, we miss you and hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> I thought you were from the UK?! Must've thought about the Lancaster in the UK
> 
> Uh... I thought Easter was last weekend? I always remember it is on the 2'nd weekend of April. So I was a bit confused when we went to the shops and saw nothing was marked off on the Easter products
> Here in SA we have Friday off and Monday, Monday is called Family day, and it's a holiday.
> (Here by us it's law that if a holiday falls on a weekend we have the Monday automatically off)
> See @Cathie G, I was so confused this week you could say I fell through the whole damn canopy


It's easy to confuse Easter, because the dates vary, sometimes they are early in Spring and sometimes later - it falls on the first Sunday after the full moon (Paschal Moon).
We have a glut of bank holidays in Spring - Good Friday and then Easter Monday, probably a bank holiday for the same reason.
(The schools have a 2 week holiday to mark the end of the Spring term and when they go back it will be the Summer term).
We also have a bank holiday on the 1st Monday of May - May Day, and another at the end of May - Spring Bank Holiday
There is also an extra bank holiday this year to celebrate the Queens 70 year reign (her Platinum Jubilee). There may be street parties and events to mark the occasion. HRH is looking pretty fragile these days, but she is 95 - not many people still working at that age.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's easy to confuse Easter, because the dates vary, sometimes they are early in Spring and sometimes later - it falls on the first Sunday after the full moon (Paschal Moon).
> We have a glut of bank holidays in Spring - Good Friday and then Easter Monday, probably a bank holiday for the same reason.
> (The schools have a 2 week holiday to mark the end of the Spring term and when they go back it will be the Summer term).
> We also have a bank holiday on the 1st Monday of May - May Day, and another at the end of May - Spring Bank Holiday
> There is also an extra bank holiday this year to celebrate the Queens 70 year reign (her Platinum Jubilee). There may be street parties and events to mark the occasion. HRH is looking pretty fragile these days, but she is 95 - not many people still working at that age.


Yes I saw her on the news the other day and the Queen looked so pretty. I had to admire her. She really is a Queen


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes I saw her on the news the other day and the Queen looked so pretty. I had to admire her. She really is a Queen


It's a shame her kids and at least one of her grandkids have all caused her so much trouble.


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Keep at it Ray… you hold a special place in this world for all your family & friends.


Thanks Heather, I am feeling good about it this time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Look for Sabine Lebenseig. Her channel is still there.


Thank you


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Hi friends! I have enjoyed seeing all the spring in everyone’s pictures… wishing everyone an awesome day.. Cinder and I are out working today but I had a few minutes to check in. Been missing you all!


Glad you checked in!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's easy to confuse Easter, because the dates vary, sometimes they are early in Spring and sometimes later - it falls on the first Sunday after the full moon (Paschal Moon).
> We have a glut of bank holidays in Spring - Good Friday and then Easter Monday, probably a bank holiday for the same reason.
> (The schools have a 2 week holiday to mark the end of the Spring term and when they go back it will be the Summer term).
> We also have a bank holiday on the 1st Monday of May - May Day, and another at the end of May - Spring Bank Holiday
> There is also an extra bank holiday this year to celebrate the Queens 70 year reign (her Platinum Jubilee). There may be street parties and events to mark the occasion. HRH is looking pretty fragile these days, but she is 95 - not many people still working at that age.


It looks like our banks and especially the postal service will be working overtime Monday the 18th (right after the 3 days for the holiday ) . They traditionally stay open until midnight that day and it's a big pay your taxes party  well... at least all the restaurants are giving great deals on food the 18th to celebrate Pay Ur Taxes Day


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey gang….low 80’s here today. Too hot! to garden or do too much activity.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's a shame her kids and at least one of her grandkids have all caused her so much trouble.


Yes. But she's not them. I don't presume to know her but my impression was she's 95 and still carrying on as best she can. Her mind is intact and she's really lovely. I'll be cheering for her on her Jubilee. and hoping she lives to 106. That's my goal. I gotta outlive my tort


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey gang….low 80’s here today. Too hot! to garden or do too much activity.


I finally got dandelion flowers. Within the past week when I wouldn't go outside because I was afraid I'd get hit in the head by a hail ball, they grew pppppppop spring


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Heather, I am feeling good about it this time.


I'm so glad. You must be feeling better. It does take awhile but it's worth it. I personally wanna stick around to run my mouth  my family deserves it


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. But she's not them. I don't presume to know her but my impression was she's 95 and still carrying on as best she can. Her mind is intact and she's really lovely. I'll be cheering for her on her Jubilee. and hoping she lives to 106. That's my goal. I gotta outlive my tort


The Queen Mum managed to get to 101 so she may manage it. 
Lizzie had covid a while back and I think it took its toll on her energy levels. She's cancelled a lot of appearances lately and will miss the traditional Maundy Thursday service tomorrow.

I've never met any royalty, I took a group of kids to see princess Di arrive to open something in the early 80s and waved some flags but that was it. One of my nephews met Prince Charles at Clarence House in London last month (previously the Queen Mum's home but I think Charlie lives there now). He was invited to a reception for fund raisers for the Cystic Fibrosis charity. He sent me some lovely pictures of him talking to Charles, but unfortunately none of them can be posted on any social media so I can't show you.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The Queen Mum managed to get to 101 so she may manage it.
> Lizzie had covid a while back and I think it took its toll on her energy levels. She's cancelled a lot of appearances lately and will miss the traditional Maundy Thursday service tomorrow.
> 
> I've never met any royalty, I took a group of kids to see princess Di arrive to open something in the earlyand waved some flags but that was it. One of my nephews met Prince Charles at Clarence House in London last month (previously the Queen Mum's home but I think Charlie lives there now). He was invited to a reception for fund raisers for the Cystic Fibrosis charity. He sent me some lovely pictures of him talking to Charles, but unfortunately none of them can be posted on any social media so I can't show you.


I saw that she had COVID and keeps on living. I was hoping and praying we didn't have to loose her too. That's cute that everyone call's her Lizzie . It's a good nickname for her. Looks like she's a survivor. I'm glad.


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> I saw that she had COVID and keeps on living. I was hoping and praying we didn't have to loose her too. That's cute that everyone call's her Lizzie . It's a good nickname for her. Looks like she's a survivor. I'm glad.


The Queen is a remarkable person. My husband, who grew up in Canada, often makes critical remarks about her, but she has been there all my life, and I do admire her. She is a symbol, and when she dies, there will be a lot of people like me, I'm sure,who will feel the country will have lost something we could rely on to hold things together. Eventually, after Prince Charles dies, Prince William will become King, and I think he will do well, too, but meanwhile,the monarchy will be a bit of a mess. So I hope the Queen will survive a long time yet.
Angie


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> Yes I saw her on the news the other day and the Queen looked so pretty. I had to admire her. She really is a Queen





Lyn W said:


> There is also an extra bank holiday this year to celebrate the Queens 70 year reign (her Platinum Jubilee). There may be street parties and events to mark the occasion. HRH is looking pretty fragile these days, but she is 95 - not many people still working at that age.


In SA she is... disliked. Must be intresting having a monarch though! We have a few kingdoms around here, even a few monarchs in SA, but they're more cultural, not anything on the level you guys have


zolasmum said:


> My husband, who grew up in Canada, often makes critical remarks about her


Most people outside of the UK, mostly in old colonies who lived under the British Empire's rule, don't have fond views of the monarchy. They either see them as opressors, or waste a of money.
But obviously living in the UK, where the monarchy is the strongest, it's different than living in their old colonies, over the years things have changed


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> It's a shame her kids and at least one of her grandkids have all caused her so much trouble.


We blame Meghan for all of it. Enough said!


----------



## Maro2Bear

On another note, I finished up my little Easter Bunny emerging from an egg. A bit of a whimsical character for Easter.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Maro2Bear said:


> On another note, I finished up my little Easter Bunny emerging from an egg. A bit of a whimsical character for Easter.
> 
> View attachment 343227


I love how it turned out! Did you make the other eggs as well? They're also beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> On another note, I finished up my little Easter Bunny emerging from an egg. A bit of a whimsical character for Easter.
> 
> View attachment 343227


I love it  so cute


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I love it  so cute



Thanks. We picked up a few large limbs of Sycamore the other day & I’m looking forward to working on a new type of wood. I roughed out a bowl yesterday & today a bit on the lathe. So far so good.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> In SA she is... disliked. Must be intresting having a monarch though! We have a few kingdoms around here, even a few monarchs in SA, but they're more cultural, not anything on the level you guys have
> 
> Most people outside of the UK, mostly in old colonies who lived under the British Empire's rule, don't have fond views of the monarchy. They either see them as opressors, or waste a of money.
> But obviously living in the UK, where the monarchy is the strongest, it's different than living in their old colonies, over the years things have changed


Well... I'm glad I'm not a princess or a Queen . I would hate being a presidents daughter too. I enjoy being a pee on. I get to play around with my animals while they have to go to stuffy state functions. Has it gotten better in the colonies?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Thanks. We picked up a few large limbs of Sycamore the other day & I’m looking forward to working on a new type of wood. I roughed out a bowl yesterday & today a bit on the lathe. So far so good.


I can't wait to see. I don't know if I've ever seen anything made from it.


----------



## norma.b

Cathie G said:


> Just beautiful  every single one of them.


Thank you. They keep me busy and save my sanity. I love all animals and Natur


----------



## norma.b

Cathie G said:


> I love it  so cute


So this year even the Easter Bunny ducked down a rabbit hole and found a cold dark room. 'Bit cold in here for me. I'm off to deliver my eggs In a warmer lighter room !' Said he and raced off to find the tortoise had won the race !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice sunny start here & a nice refreshing cool front moved in overnight dropping our temps by 20-25 degrees. Much more seasonable.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
It's a beautiful day here - with temps set to reach 18C/64F and it's supposed to be nice all weekend.
It's pretty quiet about - which is always a bonus . 
I'm sorting out another corner of the garden - and Lola is enjoying some real sun basking time. 
I hope you all have a good Good Friday!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> Well... I'm glad I'm not a princess or a Queen . I would hate being a presidents daughter too. I enjoy being a pee on. I get to play around with my animals while they have to go to stuffy state functions. Has it gotten better in the colonies?


Well, yes! Many more people are moving on, it's more the older generations, I see I forgot to add that in my original message. But in all fairness though, monarchies are great sources of history, especially, the British monarchy. (I do apologise if I seemed blunt in my previous post)


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Good morning friends...so we had a bit of rain yesterday, My rain gauge is inop, New one ordered, But I estimate we got about .3" of rain, which we badly need, and rain again tonight and on Monday, I believe. Beautiful sunny morning today and not terribly cold. May let my Seymour wander the yard a bit to get some sunshine. @TheLastGreen, I saw on the news Flooding on the SA East coast, have you been impacted by the rains, Your probably a couple hundred kilometers away (?) I'd guess.


----------



## TheLastGreen

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good morning friends...so we had a bit of rain yesterday, My rain gauge is inop, New one ordered, But I estimate we got about .3" of rain, which we badly need, and rain again tonight and on Monday, I believe. Beautiful sunny morning today and not terribly cold. May let my Seymour wander the yard a bit to get some sunshine. @TheLastGreen, I saw on the news Flooding on the SA East coast, have you been impacted by the rains, Your probably a couple hundred kilometers away (?) I'd guess.


Glad it's finally raining by you. Luckily the rains don't affect us over here, I live about 600km from the coast, we had some light drizzle, but over by the coast the flooding is extreme. But that's @norma.b stomping grounds, she lives just North from there. @norma.b is it raining by St. Lucia estuary? How are the torts doing?
These are some photo's I've seen of it, and it's crazy


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Glad it's finally raining by you. Luckily the rains don't affect us over here, I live about 600km from the coast, we had some light drizzle, but over by the coast the flooding is extreme. But that's @norma.b stomping grounds, she lives just North from there. @norma.b is it raining by St. Lucia estuary? How are the torts doing?
> These are some photo's I've seen of it, and it's crazy
> View attachment 343252
> View attachment 343253
> View attachment 343254


Oh, my Gosh, it looks awful. I hope @norma.b is faring well. and glad your doing ok....


----------



## norma.b

TheLastGreen said:


> Glad it's finally raining by you. Luckily the rains don't affect us over here, I live about 600km from the coast, we had some light drizzle, but over by the coast the flooding is extreme. But that's @norma.b stomping grounds, she lives just North from there. @norma.b is it raining by St. Lucia estuary? How are the torts doing?
> These are some photo's I've seen of it, and it's crazy
> View attachment 343252
> View attachment 343253
> View attachment 343254


We are OK thsanks.  Torts are snug and warm indoors happily covered up from the cold rainy weather outside. The whole town of St. Lucia is a bit raised from the Estuary and we have a secure bridge over the water. All areas beyond here are waterlogged and swampy. I think the wildlife have found higher ground and shelter.. Happy Easter from my menagerie.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Well, yes! Many more people are moving on, it's more the older generations, I see I forgot to add that in my original message. But in all fairness though, monarchies are great sources of history, especially, the British monarchy. (I do apologise if I seemed blunt in my previous post)


I didn't see that in your quote at all.(Bluntness) So there's no need to apologize . Sometimes I just like a person not totally because of what they are. I just like them because I can see and have empathy for what their life must be like. She's one of those.


----------



## Cathie G

norma.b said:


> So this year even the Easter Bunny ducked down a rabbit hole and found a cold dark room. 'Bit cold in here for me. I'm off to deliver my eggs In a warmer lighter room !' Said he and raced off to find the tortoise had won the race !


They always do  especially with a bunny around. Torts get the heck out of dodge.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Great morning here & a great morning to get out kayaking. It was one of those lots of great pix moments. I’ll try not to upload too many.

The Launch Point



and not too far away..




and right around the corner


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Great morning here & a great morning to get out kayaking. It was one of those lots of great pix moments. I’ll try not to upload too many.
> 
> The Launch Point
> View attachment 343270
> 
> 
> and not too far away..
> 
> View attachment 343271
> 
> 
> and right around the corner
> View attachment 343272


So, Mark . . .What kind of kayak do you have, is it a calm/Lake boat? I have thought about getting a used one (at first) to take on some of the local lakes here/ SF Bay (which can be/become choppy)


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, Mark . . .What kind of kayak do you have, is it a calm/Lake boat? I have thought about getting a used one (at first) to take on some of the local lakes here/ SF Bay (which can be/become choppy)



I have and use two different ones. If you have never kayaked before it’s tempting to get a small/cheap boat. The problem with small is that they are very slow, but can be fun to just get out on small lakes. 

Some boats have flatter bottoms and are much more stable. My Wilderness Systems Pungo 140 fits in this class. It’s easy to get in & out, has a removable cockpit to stash snacks, camera, etc. it also has two pretty large waterproof bulkheads (storage areas), one up front & one in the rear. 

 https://paddling.com/gear/wilderness-systems-pungo-140-kayak

The other boat I have, a P&H Scorpio, is longer & more slender & is classed as a Sea Kayak. Moves pretty fast through the water, fore & aft bulkheads for storage and a skeg (rudder) that you can use to help guide in windy conditions. The length is something like 16.5 ft. 

 https://www.phseakayaks.com/us/index.php

If you haven't kayaked before see if there are any kayak Meet Up Groups in your area. We have three or four groups in our area here & often times ppl lend out boats or rent. Try a few boats & see what you like.

Always wear a PFD . 

Let me know if you need more info..


----------



## Cathie G

Razberri is taking a break from the bunny trail.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

norma.b said:


> Ah not a quiet place. I See it's not so dark in here either. Loadshedding which we have in S Africa has accustomed me to darkness. My old friend. Just gloomy and rainy in my corner this weekend. Tort is warm and happily indoors, snoozing between meals. She decided to bite the bum of a feral cat trying to use her indoor shelter as a litter box. That changed his mind Ha..ha..


Weird question but….
Is the CAT ok????
Poor cat!
Bad enough it doesn’t have a home …
To have a sore bum and no one to help heal it might be worse. 
On the other hand …. That’s one  for tortoises! (They almost never win a battle!)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> check this out, found these photos in a box.....
> the first one...it reads Aug...1968 on the back...
> View attachment 343069
> 
> next unknown year... my professional job in Philadelphia...
> View attachment 343070
> 
> the last one was the visiting room at Lompoc Federal Prison, w/my last 3rd ex-husband
> View attachment 343071
> 
> damn Sam!



First picture!!!
Farrah Fawcett fan!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Me too. She's in my utube history and I also have her in my subscriptions so I listen to her when I'm thinking of her. I like her videos with her and her tortoises too. Her utube channel must be still out there. And it always cheers me up to watch it.


Is it possible to find out how her animals are doing now a days? (Wherever they may be…)


----------



## Barbecue

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There will be a prize for the winner when Greece becomes solvent again, or at the end of 2050, whichever comes first.
> I more point to Barbara for being confused and another because I'm nice. Makes 4.5 in dark Room maths, as i'm sure you know.


My contact fell out. Can u help me with that? ? ? ? Hee Hee


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is it possible to find out how her animals are doing now a days? (Wherever they may be…)


If I remember rightly they were all rehomed at various places. 
So sad she didn't get to see her aldabras grow to full size
I just hope all animals went to good homes.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all,
I had a wonderful surprise today when my nephew and his wife arrived with baby Isaac, so I had a lovely long cwtch with the newest member of our family. He's doing really well and starting to smile, but he mainly slept while he was here. 

This morning I caught my neighbour wielding a long handled pruner, above the fence and he was just about to chop into my tree bur he quickly withdrew it when he heard me. I can't see any cuttings so I must have walked out there just in time. It's so wearing having to keep an eye on them on all the time. 
Anyway no damage - for now!

It's been sunny and warm here today but rain is on the way for next week. 

I hope you are all enjoying the Easter weekend so far.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi all! Have a good day!
I have some photos of SA wildlife

A lioness


4 leopards on the horizon

*In the last image a lioness is eating a gemsbok, so don't zoom in if you don't like this type of stuff


My grandparents are visiting the Kgalagadi park so I thought I'd share some images


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all,
> I had a wonderful surprise today when my nephew and his wife arrived with baby Isaac, so I had a lovely long cwtch with the newest member of our family. He's doing really well and starting to smile, but he mainly slept while he was here.
> 
> This morning I caught my neighbour wielding a long handled pruner, above the fence and he was just about to chop into my tree bur he quickly withdrew it when he heard me. I can't see any cuttings so I must have walked out there just in time. It's so wearing having to keep an eye on them on all the time.
> Anyway no damage - for now!
> 
> It's been sunny and warm here today but rain is on the way for next week.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the Easter weekend so far.


Thankfuly he didn't clip it, good timing however!
@maggie3fan I see you have a new profile picture, I love it! (I was a bit confused when I saw your username. I scrolled past and then wondered how a member got your username, but then I realised it was you lol)


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is it possible to find out how her animals are doing now a days? (Wherever they may be…)


I don't know. That would have to be some longer term members that would know how to connect to her partner or family. The last time I saw anything they had been moved to a good home.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi all! Have a good day!
> I have some photos of SA wildlife
> View attachment 343305
> A lioness
> View attachment 343306
> View attachment 343307
> 4 leopards on the horizon
> View attachment 343310
> *In the last image a lioness is eating a gemsbok, so don't zoom in if you don't like this type of stuff
> View attachment 343308
> 
> My grandparents are visiting the Kgalagadi park so I thought I'd share some images



AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!

I zoomed in!!!!! 
I never DID listen when someone says,
“Don’t do….”

I know it’s nature though.
So I guess…. Lions gotta eat? 

Poor gazelle/ giraff kinda thingy..
Go to God in peace my friend, you’re in a better place now..

All that aside, WHAT GORGEOUS PHOTOS!!!!!!
Wow!!!!! That’s Africa!!!!
I will never see Africa other than these photos or if on t.v.


----------



## Barbecue

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all,
> I had a wonderful surprise today when my nephew and his wife arrived with baby Isaac, so I had a lovely long cwtch with the newest member of our family. He's doing really well and starting to smile, but he mainly slept while he was here.
> 
> This morning I caught my neighbour wielding a long handled pruner, above the fence and he was just about to chop into my tree bur he quickly withdrew it when he heard me. I can't see any cuttings so I must have walked out there just in time. It's so wearing having to keep an eye on them on all the time.
> Anyway no damage - for now!
> 
> It's been sunny and warm here today but rain is on the way for next week.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the Easter weekend so far.


Wow, that is sad and not good. The neighbor I mean. What makes him/she want to do something like that without permission :-(


----------



## zolasmum

Hello every one.I hope you all have a good day. Zola's two little friends rely on him for fashion advice, as you can see. Angie


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Thankfuly he didn't clip it, good timing however!
> @maggie3fan I see you have a new profile picture, I love it! (I was a bit confused when I saw your username. I scrolled past and then wondered how a member got your username, but then I realised it was you lol)


lol...thanks for noticing...


----------



## Lyn W

Barbecue said:


> Wow, that is sad and not good. The neighbor I mean. What makes him/she want to do something like that without permission :-(


......because, sadly for me, they are spiteful bullies (and other words beginning with b that I'm too polite to use here).


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Easter!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> ......because, sadly for me, they are spiteful bullies (and other words beginning with b that I'm too polite to use here).


It sounds to me that you are a polite upstanding British lady...
without going into great detail...I have had neighbor trouble recently and stray cats and neighbors dogs...so rather than doing what I imagine


just kidding...lol instead of that I bought a motion sensor sprinkler. It scares the hell outta them and gets them all wet in cold weather...so far so good! And the homeowners ***. can't do a freakin thing about it


----------



## Barbecue

zolasmum said:


> Hello every one.I hope you all have a good day. Zola's two little friends rely on him for fashion advice, as you can see. Angie
> 
> View attachment 343328


BAHHHHHHAHAHAHAHA! Adorable. Happy Easter


----------



## Barbecue

Lyn W said:


> ......because, sadly for me, they are spiteful bullies (and other words beginning with b that I'm too polite to use here).


I just dont get humans sometimes. Id b a wreck no doubt having them as nieghbors. My pets are my best friends other then my hubby ;-)


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> It sounds to me that you are a polite upstanding British lady...
> without going into great detail...I have had neighbor trouble recently and stray cats and neighbors dogs...so rather than doing what I imagine
> View attachment 343337
> 
> just kidding...lol instead of that I bought a motion sensor sprinkler. It scares the hell outta them and gets them all wet in cold weather...so far so good! And the homeowners ***. can't do a freakin thing about it


That's a great idea... maybe a fake gun. I have people walking their dogs around and letting them do their business in other people's yard. The problem is Joe won't notice if he steps in it.


----------



## Warren

Hello TFO, just wanted to share this picture my son sent me. This is not my Tortoise.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all,
> I had a wonderful surprise today when my nephew and his wife arrived with baby Isaac, so I had a lovely long cwtch with the newest member of our family. He's doing really well and starting to smile, but he mainly slept while he was here.
> 
> This morning I caught my neighbour wielding a long handled pruner, above the fence and he was just about to chop into my tree bur he quickly withdrew it when he heard me. I can't see any cuttings so I must have walked out there just in time. It's so wearing having to keep an eye on them on all the time.
> Anyway no damage - for now!
> 
> It's been sunny and warm here today but rain is on the way for next week.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying the Easter weekend so far.


Neighbors ugh! We have 5 new homes being built on our street. The city also just sent out a notice for a city council meeting. To approve a 119 residential subdivision right across from the main road that our street is off of. I guess development is good for the value of my home. But I liked it quite around here. 
Anyways Happy Easter!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I don't know. That would have to be some longer term members that would know how to connect to her partner or family. The last time I saw anything they had been moved to a good home.


It seemed that @Tidgy's Dad knew what happened with her pets. If I remember correctly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's a great idea... maybe a fake gun. I have people walking their dogs around and letting them do their business in other people's yard. The problem is Joe won't notice if he steps in it.


I am still trying to figure out what to do with my new neighbor. She is still walking her dog on a leash and the dog is pooping right next to my fence. She has so many areas to use. She has a triple lot and the whole back lot line. Butts up to undeveloped property. It won't be a good idea for me to speak to her again. With the negativity I received the first time. I wont be as nice this time. That will not accomplish anything.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It seemed that @Tidgy's Dad knew what happened with her pets. If I remember correctly.


Yes.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still trying to figure out what to do with my new neighbor. She is still walking her dog on a leash and the dog is pooping right next to my fence. She has so many areas to use. She has a triple lot and the whole back lot line. Butts up to undeveloped property. It won't be a good idea for me to speak to her again. With the negativity I received the first time. I wont be as nice this time. That will not accomplish anything.


I've spoken with one of them twice about it. The first time I wasn't nice I just said please don't let your dog come in my yard. The second time I explained why and it actually kinda worked. I'm allowed to get a puppy fix now with his dogs. I think he's young and wasn't thinking clearly. And still isn't totally. His dogs can pick up diseases walking around this neighborhood just as easily as giving them. I've seen animals with flesh eating strep. I haven't told him that yet. I think your neighbor is just being rude and stupid. I think anyone that walks their dog around everyone else's property without something to clean it up is either not thinking or downright lazy.


----------



## Cathie G

I went to Kroger's today as usual cause it's my regular grocery shopping day. And all those leg of lambs they didn't sell were marked down to $3 a lb. Can you believe I got an 11 pounder for $32? It was delicious


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all and Happy Easter!
> View attachment 343332



Happy Easter Everybody!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> It sounds to me that you are a polite upstanding British lady...
> without going into great detail...I have had neighbor trouble recently and stray cats and neighbors dogs...so rather than doing what I imagine
> View attachment 343337
> 
> just kidding...lol instead of that I bought a motion sensor sprinkler. It scares the hell outta them and gets them all wet in cold weather...so far so good! And the homeowners ***. can't do a freakin thing about it



You see!!!….
THIS is why WE LOVE YOU MAGGIE!!


Pleeeeeaaasssseee come here and bring that weapon to scare MY neighbors!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just wanted to share this picture my son sent me. This is not my Tortoise.


Hahahahaha!!!
Is that Jordache or Calvin Klein???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still trying to figure out what to do with my new neighbor. She is still walking her dog on a leash and the dog is pooping right next to my fence. She has so many areas to use. She has a triple lot and the whole back lot line. Butts up to undeveloped property. It won't be a good idea for me to speak to her again. With the negativity I received the first time. I wont be as nice this time. That will not accomplish anything.


My only suggestion Ray is to put a new fence (that you cannot see through) UP AGAINST the one that’s already there.
That way no one’s property is “over the line” or nothing she can say to you about it!
It doesn’t have to be 12’ tall..
Just a 6’ white pvc- like fence .
No more see, no more smell, and it also acts like a double layer from this  to protect Opo when he is out there..
If something were to happen to him …
THE GLOVES ARE OFF!!
and I’ll be down there !!!…..
AND IM BRINGING MAGGIE!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I've spoken with one of them twice about it. The first time I wasn't nice I just said please don't let your dog come in my yard. The second time I explained why and it actually kinda worked. I'm allowed to get a puppy fix now with his dogs. I think he's young and wasn't thinking clearly. And still isn't totally. His dogs can pick up diseases walking around this neighborhood just as easily as giving them. I've seen animals with flesh eating strep. I haven't told him that yet. I think your neighbor is just being rude and stupid. I think anyone that walks their dog around everyone else's property without something to clean it up is either not thinking or downright lazy.


Here in NJ you get a fine for not cleaning up after your dogs… poop..
That’s all I can say GOOD about NJ


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Here in NJ you get a fine for not cleaning up after your dogs… poop..
> That’s all I can say GOOD about NJ


When I was driving truck my company had a rule that you could not stay in NJ after 8 pm...and NJ was the only state that bad guys jumped on my truck and 2 tried to open my trailer...I had a padlock on it, I just shifted gears and took off...well, I was fully loaded so I didn't exactly take off...but I just started off and opened my door and knocked the guy off the steps, and he shot my trailer!!! Never had to go NE again...give me a redneck any time...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still trying to figure out what to do with my new neighbor. She is still walking her dog on a leash and the dog is pooping right next to my fence. She has so many areas to use. She has a triple lot and the whole back lot line. Butts up to undeveloped property. It won't be a good idea for me to speak to her again. With the negativity I received the first time. I wont be as nice this time. That will not accomplish anything.



Hey Ray. Maybe you should get a few of these signs and place them along that border area, preferably when the neighbor isnt around. This way she won’t really know that you didnt spray, but only put the signs around.


----------



## zolasmum

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray. Maybe you should get a few of these signs and place them along that border area, preferably when the neighbor isnt around. This way she won’t really know that you didnt spray, but only put the signs around.
> 
> View attachment 343380


The only problem is that she could probably then report you for spraying pesticide in your yard when you have an animal of your own wandering around there - Cruelty to Opo !
Angie


----------



## TheLastGreen

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still trying to figure out what to do with my new neighbor. She is still walking her dog on a leash and the dog is pooping right next to my fence. She has so many areas to use. She has a triple lot and the whole back lot line. Butts up to undeveloped property. It won't be a good idea for me to speak to her again. With the negativity I received the first time. I wont be as nice this time. That will not accomplish anything.


I can't remember that she was negative towards you, what happened!? (I must've misread that post)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Here in NJ you get a fine for not cleaning up after your dogs… poop..
> That’s all I can say GOOD about NJ



How about on your own large property? I can see some pooper scooper officer fining someone on public spaces, but i wonder if they care too much what owners do doo on their own back yard? I’m guessing probably yes, but only if reported by a neighbor to the Poop Patrol.

Poop Patrol you laugh…or scoff?

Nope, right here. 









The Poop Patrol


You must pick up and dispose of your dog's waste: it's the law. But alas, some stinkers don't. Enter, the Poop Patrol!




www.libertyhumane.org


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still trying to figure out what to do with my new neighbor. She is still walking her dog on a leash and the dog is pooping right next to my fence. She has so many areas to use. She has a triple lot and the whole back lot line. Butts up to undeveloped property. It won't be a good idea for me to speak to her again. With the negativity I received the first time. I wont be as nice this time. That will not accomplish anything.


If the dog is poopiing on its own property there's not much you can do. I say you just have to live with it, unless you want to clean it up yourself.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> If the dog is poopiing on its own property there's not much you can do. I say you just have to live with it, unless you want to clean it up yourself.



but there is a fence there. So now @Ray--Opo we all need to see whst type of fence. If it’s the chain link fence you often show, it would seem the fecal matter is on her mstter, but just a pain to you. ?

Neighbors….they always say fences make good neighbors.

Here is what I envision to help remedy your problem.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray. Maybe you should get a few of these signs and place them along that border area, preferably when the neighbor isnt around. This way she won’t really know that you didnt spray, but only put the signs around.
> 
> View attachment 343380


That actually is a great idea.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> but there is a fence there. So now @Ray--Opo we all need to see whst type of fence. If it’s the chain link fence you often show, it would seem the fecal matter is on her mstter, but just a pain to you. ?
> 
> Neighbors….they always say fences make good neighbors.
> 
> Here is what I envision to help remedy your problem.
> 
> View attachment 343386


I have cactus growing along that fence now. But I love those cactus in the picture.


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> I can't remember that she was negative towards you, what happened!? (I must've misread that post)


The first time I approached her about a month ago. Her attitude was on the negative side. Basically said it is her property and I don't have much to say about it. 
Which is true, but a little curiosity would be nice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> The only problem is that she could probably then report you for spraying pesticide in your yard when you have an animal of your own wandering around there - Cruelty to Opo !
> Angie


Good point.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Good point.



I really doubt there’s any merit there. Your lawn, your signs! No one knows if you spray or what you spray.









Cactus Fences Make Good Neighbors - Cactus Jungle


The Desert Sun has a suggestion of what to do with all your spare cactus. Make a fence! They have good ideas for using some of the taller prickly pear species, or if you prefer the more modern look they recommend a few different column cactus that will work for fences. Like the Fencepost...




cactusjungle.com


----------



## TheLastGreen

@Ray--Opo you could always plant something to deter the dog from that area, the only problem is that usually plants with scents like african marigolds also affect torts...
You could get a sign saying you have cameras, it could deter her?
Some places recomend ultra sonic sensors that activate when the animal comes nearby, and torts can't hear, so it could work.
The only problem with the previous three is that you have to pay for them, when it's your neighbours fault, so that already feels wrong.
You could fight fire with fire by slinging Opo poop into her yard. But normally fighting fire with fire brings more fire, and you don't know what's happened to her or what's causing her to act like this.
So all in all I'd say the camera signs may be a good option


----------



## Yvonne G

You can buy some sort of wild animal urine, mountain lion or some such. It's for discouraging racoons and opossum. I wonder if it would discourage the dog.

Go out in the dark and pour lots and lots of black or cayenne pepper along her side of the fence.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> It sounds to me that you are a polite upstanding British lady...
> without going into great detail...I have had neighbor trouble recently and stray cats and neighbors dogs...so rather than doing what I imagine
> View attachment 343337
> 
> just kidding...lol instead of that I bought a motion sensor sprinkler. It scares the hell outta them and gets them all wet in cold weather...so far so good! And the homeowners ***. can't do a freakin thing about it


I've got a sprinkler for the cats too - maybe I should aim it at the top of the fence, or maybe I should aim a weapon like yours instead!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've got a sprinkler for the cats too - maybe I should aim it at the top of the fence, or maybe I should aim a weapon like yours instead!


That was my thought too or at least how I feel when I see it


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I am still trying to figure out what to do with my new neighbor. She is still walking her dog on a leash and the dog is pooping right next to my fence. She has so many areas to use. She has a triple lot and the whole back lot line. Butts up to undeveloped property. It won't be a good idea for me to speak to her again. With the negativity I received the first time. I wont be as nice this time. That will not accomplish anything.


It's unbelievable how inconsiderate and selfish she is, probably only taking her dog there to wind you up.
Found this Australian website which has a few good ideas
https://pethaus.com.au/blogs/news/how-to-stop-your-dog-pooing-in-certain-areas 
or there are some ultrasonic dog scarers that may put him off using that area.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Ray. Maybe you should get a few of these signs and place them along that border area, preferably when the neighbor isnt around. This way she won’t really know that you didnt spray, but only put the signs around.
> 
> View attachment 343380


.........unless she thinks she could do the same and sprays near Opo


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> You can buy some sort of wild animal urine, mountain lion or some such. It's for discouraging racoons and opossum. I wonder if it would discourage the dog.
> 
> Go out in the dark and pour lots and lots of black or cayenne pepper along her side of the fence.


I tried an herbal mix once. It was supposed to deter animals because of the smell of it and yet be harmless to wildlife. It didn't work on cats and it was disgusting. Then I tried shells, garden stones, and anything else I could throw in. Even big flat rocks. Where there's a will there's a way  they just go between the cracks. Your black pepper/ cayenne idea is an idea. Oh my garsh . I'm visualizing the fourth of July


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I don't seem to have done much today, but the time has flown by!
It's been quite dull and chilly here, but dry after last night's rain. 
I hope you are all having a good Easter Monday, mine is almost over and I'm just heading off to bed to read my book.
So I'll see you tomorrow, but until then Nos Da.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I don't seem to have done much today, but the time has flown by!
> It's been quite dull and chilly here, but dry after last night's rain.
> I hope you are all having a good Easter Monday, mine is almost over and I'm just heading off to bed to read my book.
> So I'll see you tomorrow, but until then Nos Da.


Same here. Same weather. I fixed some mushroom gravy with our leftover lamb and mashed potatoes for comfort food because there's a chill in the air. I need warmed up from the inside out. I like lazy days so it's been good.


----------



## Cathie G

I have to go get my first Prolia infusion tomorrow morning and my wabbit is giving me dirty looks. I'm trying my best to get a picture of her doing figure eights. It isn't working. She's on to me.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> You can buy some sort of wild animal urine, mountain lion or some such. It's for discouraging racoons and opossum. I wonder if it would discourage the dog.
> 
> Go out in the dark and pour lots and lots of black or cayenne pepper along her side of the fence.



Yvooooonnne!!!!! 

Poor dog!!! 
He’d be sneezing forever!!

It’s not the dogs fault his owner is a …. 
Pig  and an a**hole.

Poor thing has to poop! 

I just thought about it and realized….

Maybe THE DOG has seen Opo and is trying to “claim” HIS territory?

Telling Opo….
“Hey! You!! With the big rock on your back!
This is MMYYYY yard, so step off speedy!”

Just a thought….?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> You can buy some sort of wild animal urine, mountain lion or some such. It's for discouraging racoons and opossum. I wonder if it would discourage the dog.
> 
> Go out in the dark and pour lots and lots of black or cayenne pepper along her side of the fence.



Now ….
I axe  you……

Where the heck da ya buy “Wild Animal Urine”????????

What are you thinkin’ Yvonne??? 

Remind me NOT to mess with YOU! 

(“Hi, yes.. is this Amazon?…. I was wondering what kind of wild animal urine you have on hand to sell me so I can deter a dog from pooping on my land?”)
“Yes…yes..I see… ok then….
Does it come in lavender scent?”


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I have to go get my first Prolia infusion tomorrow morning and my wabbit is giving me dirty looks. I'm trying my best to get a picture of her doing figure eights. It isn't working. She's on to me.
> View attachment 343450



Oh my lord….
How cute!!!!!!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> It's a shame her kids and at least one of her grandkids have all caused her so much trouble.


She is interesting because she's been queen & a mother for so many yrs. What horrible conflicts for any woman to get thru & still have her wits about her. And I always liked her mom who was definitely a hoot. 

A badly written news headline yesterday made it sound like the "Queen Mother bones" were found in a bag. They meant a "mother from Queens". I had to read the story for a few lines to make sure it wasn't the former.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Now ….
> I axe  you……
> 
> Where the heck da ya buy “Wild Animal Urine”????????
> 
> What are you thinkin’ Yvonne???
> 
> Remind me NOT to mess with YOU!
> 
> (“Hi, yes.. is this Amazon?…. I was wondering what kind of wild animal urine you have on hand to sell me so I can deter a dog from pooping on my land?”)
> “Yes…yes..I see… ok then….
> Does it come in lavender scent?”



Sure…you can buy everything. I used to set a trap line up in Pennsylvania & we used different scents to attract animals.

I’m thinking some Coyote urine would detract a dog from lingering…


----------



## Cathie G

My aunt used to work for the USPS and she said it can be anything and including bee hives. and what have you


----------



## Cathie G

I got my first Prolia shot today. My appointment was at 10 am sharp. I got there by 9:30 because I hate to be late. Then I didn't even get time to warm up because it was done by 9:40 I told em that on my way out  I get to bug em again in October.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yvooooonnne!!!!!
> 
> Poor dog!!!
> He’d be sneezing forever!!
> 
> It’s not the dogs fault his owner is a ….
> Pig  and an a**hole.
> 
> Poor thing has to poop!
> 
> I just thought about it and realized….
> 
> Maybe THE DOG has seen Opo and is trying to “claim” HIS territory?
> 
> Telling Opo….
> “Hey! You!! With the big rock on your back!
> This is MMYYYY yard, so step off speedy!”
> 
> Just a thought….?


And well...


----------



## Maro2Bear

For tortoise lovers…..especially Sulcatas.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure…you can buy everything. I used to set a trap line up in Pennsylvania & we used different scents to attract animals.
> 
> I’m thinking some Coyote urine would detract a dog from lingering…
> 
> View attachment 343457



Would it work on my neighbors that smoke pot in my house??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> My aunt used to work for the USPS and she said it can be anything and including bee hives. and what have you



WWWWHHHHAAATTTT!!!!
SSSNNNAAAIILLS TOO!!!!??????

Heavens to Betsy!!!!
Coyotes pee kills SNAILS!?!?!?

Or am I reading this all wrong???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I got my first Prolia shot today. My appointment was at 10 am sharp. I got there by 9:30 because I hate to be late. Then I didn't even get time to warm up because it was done by 9:40 I told em that on my way out  I get to bug em again in October.



I so hope you are feeling better soon Cathie!!
How do you feel now, after the shot?
Prayers for you and all the forum members.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> And well...



I still think a fence against his already in place fence is the way to go. I do love that cactus fence that was suggested by Maro2bear.!
I want one of those bad boys for myself!

You think a cactus fence would look stupid here in New Jersey?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> For tortoise lovers…..especially Sulcatas.


Pathetic, but I follow this lady on Instagram..

Is she doing all the right things?

Would the pros say she’s doing it right?

I know the watermelon is not such a great idea or the FINGERS that everybody keeps putting in his face!!!… but that will just take time …..
for one to get bitten off and all the fun goes right out the window ..

Opinions?? Suggestions?? 
Tell me!!!
Tell me!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I still think a fence against his already in place fence is the way to go. I do love that cactus fence that was suggested by Maro2bear.!
> I want one of those bad boys for myself!
> 
> You think a cactus fence would look stupid here in New Jersey?


I think it would look hilariously funny  but it would have to be plastic. Can you imagine the squishy mess if a noreaster blew through with real ones? Why not some flamingos too? People do that to each other here for a birthday thing to someone that deserves 50 plastic flamingos deposited on their front yard


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I think it would look hilariously funny  but it would have to be plastic. Can you imagine the squishy mess if a noreaster blew through with real ones? Why not some flamingos too? People do that to each other here for a birthday thing to someone that deserves 50 plastic flamingos deposited on their front yard



…..

I already have the  flamingos …
I always buy the craziest weirdest things for my yard and my Christmas tree.
Somehow I always get positive feedback from neighbors?? 

Eg. there is a hippo  I proudly hang on my Christmas tree every year..

So I guess the flamingos are not so far fetched?? 
Is that what I am trying to say?
I am sorry I have stupid brain today…
Ok…ok…. 
MORE THAN USUAL… stupid brain today. 
and I am a wee bit tired..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I think it would look hilariously funny  but it would have to be plastic. Can you imagine the squishy mess if a noreaster blew through with real ones? Why not some flamingos too? People do that to each other here for a birthday thing to someone that deserves 50 plastic flamingos deposited on their front yard



No… what would be funny is :
If the cactus fence stood firm all winter long! Nor Easter and all!!
My husband secures everything like it going to get stollen or something..


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I so hope you are feeling better soon Cathie!!
> How do you feel now, after the shot?
> Prayers for you and all the forum members.


They said my arm might get sore or I would get stiff all over. So far nothing. It's a shot for osteoporosis . The only thing that bothers me is mentally. It changes the way your body uses calcium. I made the mistake of reading the side effects too. On the other hand my body isn't doing such a great job anyway. So it's get help or die from broken bones when I reach 106! I'm thinking heck no. I ainta going out that way


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> …..
> 
> I already have the  flamingos …
> I always buy the craziest weirdest things for my yard and my Christmas tree.
> Somehow I always get positive feedback from neighbors??
> 
> Eg. there is a hippo  I proudly hang on my Christmas tree every year..
> 
> So I guess the flamingos are not so far fetched??
> Is that what I am trying to say?
> I am sorry I have stupid brain today…
> Ok…ok….
> MORE THAN USUAL… stupid brain today.
> and I am a wee bit tired..


I can't figure out why nobody has wished me happy birthday with flamingos yet. I feel so abused.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No… what would be funny is :
> If the cactus fence stood firm all winter long! Nor Easter and all!!
> My husband secures everything like it going to get stollen or something..


I can't wait to see your new fence


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> WWWWHHHHAAATTTT!!!!
> SSSNNNAAAIILLS TOO!!!!??????
> 
> Heavens to Betsy!!!!
> Coyotes pee kills SNAILS!?!?!?
> 
> Or am I reading this all wrong???


Well... I don't know if coyote pee kills snails or not but I'd put some out for them just in case it will. Mine aren't cute like Gary


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Pathetic, but I follow this lady on Instagram..
> 
> Is she doing all the right things?
> 
> Would the pros say she’s doing it right?
> 
> I know the watermelon is not such a great idea or the FINGERS that everybody keeps putting in his face!!!… but that will just take time …..
> for one to get bitten off and all the fun goes right out the window ..
> 
> Opinions?? Suggestions??
> Tell me!!!
> Tell me!!!


She did say she's had him since he was a baby. Is she doing all the right things? One can only hope  Sure looks like he's the boss now.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> WWWWHHHHAAATTTT!!!!
> SSSNNNAAAIILLS TOO!!!!??????
> 
> Heavens to Betsy!!!!
> Coyotes pee kills SNAILS!?!?!?
> 
> Or am I reading this all wrong???


Lost in translation. I believe you are reading this incorrectly. I’m thinking Cathie is saying that all kinds of things can be shipped via the USPS. Snails, bees, torts, even wolf urine.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Now back to serious gadgets for sale that can be used by tortoise owners. Soaking, sunning or a mini tempo enclosure under a watchful eye.









PORTABLE PAW POOL - Pemdy Store


🔥 Buy more, Save more 🔥 2+ items extra 5% off 3+ items extra 10% off 4+ items extra 15% off 🚛 Buy 2 Get Free Shipping




pemdystore.com


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Now back to serious gadgets for sale that can be used by tortoise owners. Soaking, sunning or a mini tempo enclosure under a watchful eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PORTABLE PAW POOL - Pemdy Store
> 
> 
> 🔥 Buy more, Save more 🔥 2+ items extra 5% off 3+ items extra 10% off 4+ items extra 15% off 🚛 Buy 2 Get Free Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pemdystore.com


It says it won't leak or tear. I would think it would be durable enough for a large sulcata.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Since we are on the subject of animal urine. 
If your a whitetail deer hunter, you put this on your clothing to mask your smell and attract the bucks.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Since we are on the subject of animal urine.
> If your a whitetail deer hunter, you put this on your clothing to mask your smell and attract the bucks.
> View attachment 343498


I'm wondering how they get that product...


----------



## Maro2Bear

As you all might recall, last year I made and hung up many birdhouses using left over wood from our deck project. A few are now being used including a few Eastern Bluebirds.

Here’s a quick video of some nesting activity.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Now ….
> I axe  you……
> 
> Where the heck da ya buy “Wild Animal Urine”????????





Amazon - I bought some and hung the pellets in nets in the spots where cats like to poop and it worked a treat, but it has to be replaced regularly if it rains. It also comes with a warning to use gloves.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 343507
> 
> Amazon - I bought some and hung the pellets in nets in the spots where cats like to poop and it worked a treat, but it has to be replaced regularly if it rains. It also comes with a warning to use gloves.


Wow Lyn,
Ya learn something new every day.
I am so far behind the times it’s not even funny! 
Animal urine…. I guess NJ is kinda smelly enough that we never even THINK we need to use animal urine???
Down in one town here called “Elizabeth” it smells like … old garbage mixed with gasoline mixed with poop from a dead person and old socks mixed with the stuff they use to preserve dead bodies mixed with tort poop! (A real nasty one too!)
Then they burn it and send it out through their stacks all over the county. 
🫤


----------



## norma.b

zolasmum said:


> The only problem is that she could probably then report you for spraying pesticide in your yard when you have an animal of your own wandering around there - Cruelty to Opo !
> Angie


How about sprinkling cayenne pepper over the wall to deter the dog from that area. Otherwise a cork strategically placed when the owner isnt looking. ( kidding) I understand your frustration. Yoy can at least find friendly sympathy from your friends in this cold dark room.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a bright sunny spring day here so far. 
I need some new summer shirts and sandals, so been out looking around the shops this morning but not found anything that floats my boat. 
Back home now, and Lola has headed out for a little wander in the garden and is waiting for the sun to hit his favourite basking spot. I'd much rather spend my time with him than shopping. 
I hope you all have a good Thursday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow Lyn,
> Ya learn something new every day.
> I am so far behind the times it’s not even funny!
> Animal urine…. I guess NJ is kinda smelly enough that we never even THINK we need to use animal urine???
> Down in one town here called “Elizabeth” it smells like … old garbage mixed with gasoline mixed with poop from a dead person and old socks mixed with the stuff they use to preserve dead bodies mixed with tort poop! (A real nasty one too!)
> Then they burn it and send it out through their stacks all over the county.
> 🫤



….I take it that you DON’T work for the NJ Tourist Board !


----------



## Cathie G

I'm recuperating from my injection and have a perfect right to take it easy so... and well... I'm crocheting again. This time it's dish scrubbys. I haven't given up on my stuffy Tortoise  I got one half done and got stumped  even though I left it out to drive me nuts to finish it I couldn't. Anyhoo, doing the dishes scrubbys is giving me ideas


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm recuperating from my injection and have a perfect right to take it easy so... and well... I'm crocheting again. This time it's dish scrubbys. I haven't given up on my stuffy Tortoise  I got one half done and got stumped  even though I left it out to drive me nuts to finish it I couldn't. Anyhoo, doing the dishes scrubbys is giving me ideas


What a great idea - love that!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, 
It's quite a grey, chilly and breezy morning here but dry so able to peg my washing out to dry.

I just logged in to see how a RF with either a prolapse or penis that he can't retract is; I tried to get him help but it looks like its been a quiet night on TFO. Hopefully someone with experience of that will chip in soon, I could only post a link to old advice and tell him what I'd do which may not be right.

I'll pop back in later to see how he is, but for now I'm off to the library to find some books for bedtime.
I hope you all have a good Friday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Earth Day all.

Here‘s a cool Navajo-type tapestry with a neato turtle design.









72x54 SEA TURTLE Ocean Native American Southwest Tapestry Afghan Throw Blanket | eBay


Tapestry Throw". "Sea Turtle. Sue Coccia is an award winning Northwest artist, from Edmonds, Washington. Using a full palette of brilliant colors, a keen eye for detail, and her lifelong love of animals, Coccia gives us a stunning body of work to enjoy.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Earth Day all.
> 
> Here‘s a cool Navajo-type tapestry with a neato turtle design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72x54 SEA TURTLE Ocean Native American Southwest Tapestry Afghan Throw Blanket | eBay
> 
> 
> Tapestry Throw". "Sea Turtle. Sue Coccia is an award winning Northwest artist, from Edmonds, Washington. Using a full palette of brilliant colors, a keen eye for detail, and her lifelong love of animals, Coccia gives us a stunning body of work to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Beautiful. I really love the Native American needle arts.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Earth Day 2022 to everyone who celebrates. Hope you got to participate in something earth centric.

I got out early kayaking since the weather forecast was for a perfect day. Turned out nice with cool temps rising to 75 here so far.

Lots of things out on the water to explore, including this nice Trumpeter Swan.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Earth Day 2022 to everyone who celebrates. Hope you got to participate in something earth centric.
> 
> I got out early kayaking since the weather forecast was for a perfect day. Turned out nice with cool temps rising to 75 here so far.
> 
> Lots of things out on the water to explore, including this nice Trumpeter Swan.
> 
> View attachment 343575




Here’s a short YouTube slideshow/video of today’s exploration.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a short YouTube slideshow/video of today’s exploration.


Very calming and peaceful to watch.


----------



## Lyn W

Lola has exhausted me today just watching him, he must have walked miles around his outdoor space and back and for his room with very few basking stops.
He is also refusing to go to bed at 10.30pm!! I'm waiting for him to go back in his hide so that I can cover him over and hopefully he'll settle. 
I wish I could have the sudden burst of energy that he seems to be having!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s a short YouTube slideshow/video of today’s exploration.


Wow I can see why you love kayaking.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola has exhausted me today just watching him, he must have walked miles around his outdoor space and back and for his room with very few basking stops.
> He is also refusing to go to bed at 10.30pm!! I'm waiting for him to go back in his hide so that I can cover him over and hopefully he'll settle.
> I wish I could have the sudden burst of energy that he seems to be having!


Spring sprang onto Lola. Old guy still has a springy step in him yet


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Spring sprang onto Lola. Old guy still has a springy step in him yet


........he's still a youngster - only about 10 or 11 - give or take.
I've had him for 8 years this summer and he was at least 3 then - maybe more. 
The first vet I saw with him, thought he was about 10 (and female!) but then I saw one who was definitely 7 and almost twice the size of Lola so it's a guesstimate based on that, although not very reliable because they all grow at different rates and I don't know how well Lola was cared for before he went wandering.

I wonder if this spurt in activity is something to do with him looking for a mate?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> ........he's still a youngster - only about 10 or 11 - give or take.
> I've had him for 8 years this summer and he was at least 3 then - maybe more.
> The first vet I saw with him, thought he was about 10 (and female!) but then I saw one who was definitely 7 and almost twice the size of Lola so it's a guesstimate based on that, although not very reliable because they all grow at different rates and I don't know how well Lola was cared for before he went wandering.
> 
> I wonder if this spurt in activity is something to do with him looking for a mate?


Maybe it's a new spring in his step this year. Has he ever flashed you yet?  it does seem like a new thing for him to be out and about. I've been here since 2018, and it's the first you've ever said that he is behaving like this. Silly tort


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Maybe it's a new spring in his step this year. Has he ever flashed you yet?  it does seem like a new thing for him to be out and about. I've been here since 2018, and it's the first you've ever said that he is behaving like this. Silly tort


Oh yes - he's been flashing since the first year I had him - had me worried sick that there was an alien trying to escape from him . Anyway, I quickly learnt on TFO that it was quite normal for males and made me realise that general vets know very little about sexing torts!
He has adjusted to being a tortoise pretty quickly this year. Normally it takes him months to be brave enough to go outside, but now he is also spending longer out there on sunny days and even started grazing on his clover patch the other day. Maybe he is growing up or perhaps it's the natural uvb recharging his batteries more quickly!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's another greyish day here with some rain coming in later. Apart from odd showers it's been a very dry April. 
Only a week until Tilly comes to stay so I'm busy making the garden safe for an inquisitive pup who likes to pick up sticks, leaves. etc. So I'd better go and do some more work before the rain arrives. 
I hope you all have a good day and I'll see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Lola has exhausted me today just watching him, he must have walked miles around his outdoor space and back and for his room with very few basking stops.
> He is also refusing to go to bed at 10.30pm!! I'm waiting for him to go back in his hide so that I can cover him over and hopefully he'll settle.
> I wish I could have the sudden burst of energy that he seems to be having!



Isn’t it a few hours dark by 10:30pm? I’m wondering how you see Lola & why she is awake & moving about? Are your lights on timers? Seems odd to be up mooching about.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of activity in our garden - we have several nesting bird families to include American Bluebirds, White Breasted Nuthatch; the humming birds are feeding in full force. I have three feeders up & there’s plenty of activity. Put more peanuts out & the nuthatches & Carolina Wrens secretly steal peanuts all day long. Out back we routinely place a few pieces of chicken legs that attract either Blackheaded Vultures or cute Red Fox. Last night we watched a vixen fox sneak in & about the food, stopping often to mark her territory. Lastly, there are plenty of honeybees & carpenter bees & wasps all buzzing about. I built a little corbel last week for the “bee house” to sit in the garden. Bees have been checking it out. Ogh yes, two garden fountains are up & providing a water stop for critters. The other morning a flock of some UNID finch were busy taking drinks & bathing.

The Bee & B on New Corbel


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Isn’t it a few hours dark by 10:30pm? I’m wondering how you see Lola & why she is awake & moving about? Are your lights on timers? Seems odd to be up mooching about.


Yes it is, dark about 9.15 now. Usually he is in his hide by then and I cover the entrance when he's settled in and all lights out, but last night I put him in his hide but he came back out. One of my neighbours left his security light on last night, and it's quite bright so I wonder if that disturbed him - there's a window in his room on that side.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of activity in our garden - we have several nesting bird families to include American Bluebirds, White Breasted Nuthatch; the humming birds are feeding in full force. I have three feeders up & there’s plenty of activity. Put more peanuts out & the nuthatches & Carolina Wrens secretly steal peanuts all day long. Out back we routinely place a few pieces of chicken legs that attract either Blackheaded Vultures or cute Red Fox. Last night we watched a vixen fox sneak in & about the food, stopping often to mark her territory. Lastly, there are plenty of honeybees & carpenter bees & wasps all buzzing about. I built a little corbel last week for the “bee house” to sit in the garden. Bees have been checking it out. Ogh yes, two garden fountains are up & providing a water stop for critters. The other morning a flock of some UNID finch were busy taking drinks & bathing.
> 
> The Bee & B on New Corbel
> View attachment 343611


This is great, Mark! One of the things I've always wanted on my property is an owl house. Never going to happen, but I'd sure like one. I've also thought about the bee 'n B too. What kind of bees will inhabit yours, do you know?


----------



## Yvonne G

I've had some disturbing news on the family front. I may or may not have told you all that my daughter has a very slow growing lymph type cancer, has had it now for a couple years. She undergoes infusion therapy every so often. Well now this a.m. she called me to say that her husband has gotten back the results from his colonoscopy. He had a few small polyps removed, but there was a larger mass also. He had a couple MRIs and got those results back yesterday. The larger mass is stage 3 and he will be having daily radiation for the next six weeks. Since he works three driving hours away from home in the Monterey area, I'm presuming he'll be off work for those 6 weeks. He's 62. I'm wondering if he'll be considering retirement.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I've had some disturbing news on the family front. I may or may not have told you all that my daughter has a very slow growing lymph type cancer, has had it now for a couple years. She undergoes infusion therapy every so often. Well now this a.m. she called me to say that her husband has gotten back the results from his colonoscopy. He had a few small polyps removed, but there was a larger mass also. He had a couple MRIs and got those results back yesterday. The larger mass is stage 3 and he will be having daily radiation for the next six weeks. Since he works three driving hours away from home in the Monterey area, I'm presuming he'll be off work for those 6 weeks. He's 62. I'm wondering if he'll be considering retirement.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Radiation in that area will not be pleasant for him so I'm guessing he will be off work for longer while recovering Not the retirement he hoped for I'm sure. 
Have they already remove the mass or do they plan to? 
My thoughts are with him and your daughter.


----------



## Lyn W

I haven't seen Ed (Zeropilot) on the forum lately, anyone know if he's OK or a on trip to visit his mother?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> I've had some disturbing news on the family front. I may or may not have told you all that my daughter has a very slow growing lymph type cancer, has had it now for a couple years. She undergoes infusion therapy every so often. Well now this a.m. she called me to say that her husband has gotten back the results from his colonoscopy. He had a few small polyps removed, but there was a larger mass also. He had a couple MRIs and got those results back yesterday. The larger mass is stage 3 and he will be having daily radiation for the next six weeks. Since he works three driving hours away from home in the Monterey area, I'm presuming he'll be off work for those 6 weeks. He's 62. I'm wondering if he'll be considering retirement.


Oh, Yvonne, I'm so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you, your Daughter and her Husband.
Even with the Stage 3 diagnosis, will they be doing surgery and Chemo along with the Radiation? 
This will be hard on a persons body. A good friend of mine had melanoma that had metastasized, she underwent several years of Immunotherapy & Chemo, and has been free of the cancer for the last two years.
Along with the prayers . . .  I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Radiation in that area will not be pleasant for him so I'm guessing he will be off work for longer while recovering Not the retirement he hoped for I'm sure.
> Have they already remove the mass or do they plan to?
> My thoughts are with him and your daughter.


Far as I could determine on the phone this a.m., without my hearing aids, is they only took a small piece for biopsy and are not doing surgery. But I may not have heard correctly.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Have a good day all!


It's getting much colder here and our great dane hates it. Autumn/Fall/Herfs is coming quickly, most trees are losing leaves like there's no tomorrow
Some more images from my grandparents vacation
A road block






The last image isn't zoomed in. The lion was that distance from the camera.
Today was a good day. I painted my closet's insides and took it easy. Anyway, have a good day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> This is great, Mark! One of the things I've always wanted on my property is an owl house. Never going to happen, but I'd sure like one. I've also thought about the bee 'n B too. What kind of bees will inhabit yours, do you know?


Last year, it looked like various types of bees took up residence.. Some carpenter bees & wasp mud daubbers & others. The holes are various widths & depths, the attic is stuffed with dried sticks & other leaf litter. Not sure who is up there living rent free.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Yvonne G said:


> I've had some disturbing news on the family front. I may or may not have told you all that my daughter has a very slow growing lymph type cancer, has had it now for a couple years. She undergoes infusion therapy every so often. Well now this a.m. she called me to say that her husband has gotten back the results from his colonoscopy. He had a few small polyps removed, but there was a larger mass also. He had a couple MRIs and got those results back yesterday. The larger mass is stage 3 and he will be having daily radiation for the next six weeks. Since he works three driving hours away from home in the Monterey area, I'm presuming he'll be off work for those 6 weeks. He's 62. I'm wondering if he'll be considering retirement.


I'm sorry to hear that, send him and your daughter TFO's good wishes. Are you holdin' up at least?
Same to you @maggie3fan, I didn't want to distract from your other thread. I hope it goes better for your friend as well


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've had some disturbing news on the family front. I may or may not have told you all that my daughter has a very slow growing lymph type cancer, has had it now for a couple years. She undergoes infusion therapy every so often. Well now this a.m. she called me to say that her husband has gotten back the results from his colonoscopy. He had a few small polyps removed, but there was a larger mass also. He had a couple MRIs and got those results back yesterday. The larger mass is stage 3 and he will be having daily radiation for the next six weeks. Since he works three driving hours away from home in the Monterey area, I'm presuming he'll be off work for those 6 weeks. He's 62. I'm wondering if he'll be considering retirement.


I'm so sorry to see that. I'll be praying for both of them


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Have a good day all!
> View attachment 343632
> 
> It's getting much colder here and our great dane hates it. Autumn/Fall/Herfs is coming quickly, most trees are losing leaves like there's no tomorrow
> Some more images from my grandparents vacation
> A road block
> View attachment 343643
> 
> View attachment 343629
> View attachment 343628
> View attachment 343631
> 
> The last image isn't zoomed in. The lion was that distance from the camera.
> Today was a good day. I painted my closet's insides and took it easy. Anyway, have a good day!


Wonderful photos again! They must be having a fantastic time.
The lions in the road made me smile but I don't think I'd have been brave enough to have my camera that close to Mr Leo!!!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Wonderful photos again! They must be having a fantastic time.
> The lions in the road made me smile but I don't think I'd have been brave enough to have my camera that close to Mr Leo!!!


My grandparents love the bosveld!
I forgot to add this photo


There is no fencing, so you sleep on a cleared area in the veld. So wildlife, and lions, walk just past where you're sleeping. My grandparents fenced themself in with a windscreen and their cars
(My grandfather has a friend that camped alone in the bushfield. It was night time and he sat by a fire. He then suddenly smelled something vile, indescribably putrid. He got a bad feeling and jumped into his bakkie, when he closed the door a lion emerged from the darkness and walked past... He smelled it's breath!)
*Bakkie means little bowl. It also means truck/pickup truck


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes - he's been flashing since the first year I had him - had me worried sick that there was an alien trying to escape from him . Anyway, I quickly learnt on TFO that it was quite normal for males and made me realise that general vets know very little about sexing torts!
> He has adjusted to being a tortoise pretty quickly this year. Normally it takes him months to be brave enough to go outside, but now he is also spending longer out there on sunny days and even started grazing on his clover patch the other day. Maybe he is growing up or perhaps it's the natural uvb recharging his batteries more quickly!!


I know what you mean  Sapphire scared the heck out of me when he did that. I've been laughing at myself every since. I was sitting on my couch beating myself up after I managed to help him suck all his innerds back in and then I realized what I'd seen. Oh my garsh  maybe Lola is just being a tort going about at his own pace. Who knows what goes on in those little pea picking brains. This is the first year I've had Sapphire out early. He wasn't begging but we've had such wonderful warm days that he didn't have to. He has his own room but I still have to take him out of his enclosure and carry him out. I know we're going to get cold weather and he will be begging but I decided to go ahead and do it. It looks like Lola can decide on his own.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I know what you mean  Sapphire scared the heck out of me when he did that. I've been laughing at myself every since. I was sitting on my couch beating myself up after I managed to help him suck all his innerds back in and then I realized what I'd seen. Oh my garsh  maybe Lola is just being a tort going about at his own pace. Who knows what goes on in those little pea picking brains. This is the first year I've had Sapphire out early. He wasn't begging but we've had such wonderful warm days that he didn't have to. He has his own room but I still have to take him out of his enclosure and carry him out. I know we're going to get cold weather and he will be begging but I decided to go ahead and do it. It looks like Lola can decide on his own.


I'm glad Sapphire's been able to enjoy some sun today.
Lola's been completely opposite today - not wanted to go out and although he's been out for food and a wander he spent a lot of time in his hide. He must have tired himself out after yesterdays activity and late night!! 
You're right - Lola knows what he wants to do and is determined to do it!!


----------



## Cathie G

He got to go outside yesterday because we have some really nice weather going on. Then he got around 3 hours today. And he'll get to go out tomorrow also and then it's supposed to get rainey and dreary again. I'll have those little torty begging eyes then to look into.


Lyn W said:


> I'm glad Sapphire's been able to enjoy some sun today.
> Lola's been completely opposite today - not wanted to go out and although he's been out for food and a wander he spent a lot of time in his hide. He must have tired himself out after yesterdays activity and late night!!
> You're right - Lola knows what he wants to do and is determined to do it!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Far as I could determine on the phone this a.m., without my hearing aids, is they only took a small piece for biopsy and are not doing surgery. But I may not have heard correctly.


I am so sorry to hear this news. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you, your daughter and your son in law.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all it's bright and sunny but very breezy here.
I keep thinking it's Saturday today, not that it matters much as I've no plans..
I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday and I'll see you later.


----------



## norma.b

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all it's bright and sunny but very breezy here.
> I keep thinking it's Saturday today, not that it matters much as I've no plans..
> I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday and I'll see you later.


I thought the stray cat I had spayed would love to get out of the dark room I kept her in over night. Fed her this morning and opened the door to let her out.. No way she is leaving ! Decided she wants to stay in the Cold Dark Room. Must be because it's peaceful. Plus she gets fed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday.

I placed some more chicken out last evening & within 15 mins two large Vultures were enjoying dinner. They spent a long time savoring those chicken nuggets! No sauce.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pictures of my garden benches were picked up & broadcast by the popular wood working magazine Woodcraft.


----------



## Yvonne G

norma.b said:


> I thought the stray cat I had spayed would love to get out of the dark room I kept her in over night. Fed her this morning and opened the door to let her out.. No way she is leaving ! Decided she wants to stay in the Cold Dark Room. Must be because it's peaceful. Plus she gets fed.


Have we seen pictures of this new animal and I missed them?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Sunday.
> 
> I placed some more chicken out last evening & within 15 mins two large Vultures were enjoying dinner. They spent a long time savoring those chicken nuggets! No sauce.


You can't post things like that and don't include pictures. That's just rude!


----------



## norma.b

Yvonne G said:


> Have we seen pictures of this new animal and I missed them?


I don't really intend keeping her she is a feral kitten that decided mine would be a nice house to live in. Got her spayed yesterday as there are about 12 ferals on my property who have been lured here by a tenant I have in my flat. She had 4 when she arrived and I had 1 4yr old cat so count is now up 16 in my kitchen in the mornings demanding breakfast. Posting a photo of little Buttons who U need to find a home for as she is very sweet. So many cats and kittens that are unhomed. Costing me an arm and a leg


----------



## norma.b

norma.b said:


> I don't really intend keeping her she is a feral kitten that decided mine would be a nice house to live in. Got her spayed yesterday as there are about 12 ferals on my property who have been lured here by a tenant I have in my flat. She had 4 when she arrived and I had 1 4yr old cat so count is now up 16 in my kitchen in the mornings demanding breakfast. Posting a photo of little Buttons who I need to find a home for as she is very sweet. So many cats and kittens that are unhomed. Costing me an arm and a leg


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Pictures of my garden benches were picked up & broadcast by the popular wood working magazine Woodcraft.
> 
> View attachment 343712


They are a great design and professionally made so you deserve some recognition.


----------



## Lyn W

norma.b said:


> I don't really intend keeping her she is a feral kitten that decided mine would be a nice house to live in. Got her spayed yesterday as there are about 12 ferals on my property who have been lured here by a tenant I have in my flat. She had 4 when she arrived and I had 1 4yr old cat so count is now up 16 in my kitchen in the mornings demanding breakfast. Posting a photo of little Buttons who U need to find a home for as she is very sweet. So many cats and kittens that are unhomed. Costing me an arm and a leg


That's a lot of cats, but they obviously know where to go for a welcome and good care.
It's a shame people don't have them spayed more to cut down of the unwanted kittens.


----------



## Lyn W

norma.b said:


> Posting a photo of little Buttons who U need to find a home for as she is very sweet. So many cats and kittens that are unhomed. Costing me an arm and a leg


I'm not a cat lover but she is gorgeous and has beautiful markings.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lovely! Cats are my absolute favorite animal in the whole world. I spend may hours looking at funny cat videos on the 'net. My current count is two indoors and five outdoors. They all came to me as strays except for one of the indoor cats, Little Kitten, a calico. I've always wanted a calico and when the opportunity arrose, even though I already have enough cats, I couldn't resist. My favorite:


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> You can't post things like that and don't include pictures. That's just rude!



Hhhhmmm. From the other night.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting factoid. The other day I found a whole pile of very old very dried out oyster shells that were full encrusted with all kinds of encrusted worm tubes/shells/barnacles. I picked up a handful, brought them home, soaked them & scrubbed them off thinking that hey….this is just a wild natural source of calcium. I tossed them in with our Sully’s food stuff & today I see that they have been fully destroyed, eaten & smashed up. Good for beak filing & calcium intake.

Thoughts?


----------



## norma.b

Lyn W said:


> I'm not a cat lover but she is gorgeous and has beautiful markings.


----------



## Yvonne G

One of my inside cats decided being on the piano was a good thing. Now I have two broken Foo dog figurines, a broken metronome and a broken keepsake soap stone inscense burner:


----------



## norma.b

Cats are clumsy when they want to be. Sad for your broken ornaments etc. This little one knocks things down on purpose
They can be naughty little fluffs...


----------



## Cathie G

norma.b said:


>


Looks like YOU might be a new pet  I once had a feral kitten choose me. Everytime she saw me outside she would run to me crying. I did take her in but eventually did find her a good home because she just didn't fit in with my house rabbit. A friend took her and I could keep tabs on her


----------



## norma.b

I'm in similar situation. I'm tryingbto sell my home and might go back to Pretoria. 2 dogs and my older cat cat would be all I can take. Fortunately the torts have a home to go back to as I'm just nursing them back to health till I manage to sell up. So I have to find her a good home preferably while she is still young. Fortunately property isn't selling easily. Market should recover soon..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting factoid. The other day I found a whole pile of very old very dried out oyster shells that were full encrusted with all kinds of encrusted worm tubes/shells/barnacles. I picked up a handful, brought them home, soaked them & scrubbed them off thinking that hey….this is just a wild natural source of calcium. I tossed them in with our Sully’s food stuff & today I see that they have been fully destroyed, eaten & smashed up. Good for beak filing & calcium intake.
> 
> Thoughts?


I've been thinking and wondering about that same subject with my Russian. Calcium and the source and also even for myself. Since Sullys eat a bit of animal it's more than likely ok for them. But I'm not an expert. But I was thinking that possibly I could find a plant based calcium for Sapphire that I wouldn't have to hide in his food. I've been reading that certain types of algae are good sources of calcium. They are selling capsules of it for vegetarians.


----------



## Cathie G

norma.b said:


> I'm in similar situation. I'm tryingbto sell my home and might go back to Pretoria. 2 dogs and my older cat cat would be all I can take. Fortunately the torts have a home to go back to as I'm just nursing them back to health till I manage to sell up. So I have to find her a good home preferably while she is still young. Fortunately property isn't selling easily. Market should recover soon..


Well then I'll hope and pray with you. It was a relief when I rehomed that kitten. She wasn't real young by then maybe 6 months but it worked out... and she got the help she needed.


----------



## Maro2Bear

It twaz a good day to replant our banana plantation….one large pot became three large pots.

You think they were root bound?


----------



## Lyn W

norma.b said:


> I'm in similar situation. I'm tryingbto sell my home and might go back to Pretoria. 2 dogs and my older cat cat would be all I can take. Fortunately the torts have a home to go back to as I'm just nursing them back to health till I manage to sell up. So I have to find her a good home preferably while she is still young. Fortunately property isn't selling easily. Market should recover soon..


I had a trip to Pretoria when I was spending Xmas in Boksburg many years ago. 
Saw the impressive government buildings and went to the zoo - where we had a very nice cable car ride over some of the enclosures. 
I hope you are able to sell soon and find a new home you'll be happy in.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> One of my inside cats decided being on the piano was a good thing. Now I have two broken Foo dog figurines, a broken metronome and a broken keepsake soap stone inscense burner:
> 
> View attachment 343740
> View attachment 343741
> View attachment 343742


Are you sure you weren't burgled?
A cat burglar maybe!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting factoid. The other day I found a whole pile of very old very dried out oyster shells that were full encrusted with all kinds of encrusted worm tubes/shells/barnacles. I picked up a handful, brought them home, soaked them & scrubbed them off thinking that hey….this is just a wild natural source of calcium. I tossed them in with our Sully’s food stuff & today I see that they have been fully destroyed, eaten & smashed up. Good for beak filing & calcium intake.
> 
> Thoughts?


I found Lola in the garden having a good nibble on an old oyster shell once, I thought he was probably after the calcium but I was worried he would cut his mouth so I moved it and gave him his cuttlebone - which he ignored.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I've been thinking and wondering about that same subject with my Russian. Calcium and the source and also even for myself. Since Sullys eat a bit of animal it's more than likely ok for them. But I'm not an expert. But I was thinking that possibly I could find a plant based calcium for Sapphire that I wouldn't have to hide in his food. I've been reading that certain types of algae are good sources of calcium. They are selling capsules of it for vegetarians.


Tom says opuntia pads are rich in calcium - as well as other things. 
If Sapphire is anything like Lola he'll love it!
I ration it though or messy poops will follow!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Are you sure you weren't burgled?
> A cat burglar maybe!!


Oh my gosh


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Tom says opuntia pads are rich in calcium - as well as other things.
> If Sapphire is anything like Lola he'll love it!
> I ration it though or messy poops will follow!


Sapphire is a picky little person. He'll eat okra but won't touch the opuntia even if I cut it up into little buttheaded teeny tiny pieces  and work my fingers to the bone trying to please him.


----------



## norma.b

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire is a picky little person. He'll eat okra but won't touch the opuntia even if I cut it up into little buttheaded teeny tiny pieces  and work my fingers to the bone trying to please him.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Sapphire is a picky little person. He'll eat okra but won't touch the opuntia even if I cut it up into little buttheaded teeny tiny pieces  and work my fingers to the bone trying to please him.


Maybe he doesn't like chunks - even tiny ones.
I use a vegetable peeler and give Lola very thin slices - I have a fear of him choking.
I feed them when he's in his soak.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhhmmm. From the other night.
> View attachment 343738
> View attachment 343739


I've never seen a buzzard up close. A couple years ago there was a whole flock (20 or 30) of them flying around our neighborhood and roosting in nearby eucalyptus trees, but I never saw one up close. And after about an hour they were gone never to return.


----------



## norma.b

I havnt tried orpunta but have 3 growing. Giving plants a chance to grow bigger. Will try ochra as I havnt tried that before either. Giving calcium supplements to help shell regrowrh.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I've never seen a buzzard up close. A couple years ago there was a whole flock (20 or 30) of them flying around our neighborhood and roosting in nearby eucalyptus trees, but I never saw one up close. And after about an hour they were gone never to return.


I just put three new chicken legs out. I think one Vulture does an afternoon recce over our garden checking for new tidbits. I have a BLINK webcam set up so i can easily check for activity every 10 mins or so. It’s easier to quickly check for animal activity. Vultures & fox.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting factoid. The other day I found a whole pile of very old very dried out oyster shells that were full encrusted with all kinds of encrusted worm tubes/shells/barnacles. I picked up a handful, brought them home, soaked them & scrubbed them off thinking that hey….this is just a wild natural source of calcium. I tossed them in with our Sully’s food stuff & today I see that they have been fully destroyed, eaten & smashed up. Good for beak filing & calcium intake.
> 
> Thoughts?



I found one of the oyster shells that was still mostly intact. Two others smashed & eaten.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe he doesn't like chunks - even tiny ones.
> I use a vegetable peeler and give Lola very thin slices - I have a fear of him choking.
> I feed them when he's in his soak.


Oh he'll eat chunks. He'll even chew up a quartered zucchini himself. That's how I have to get his vitamins and such in him and other tricky methods that I use. He doesn't like the opuntia. If I plant my spineless prickly pear in his enclosure he'll probably sleep beside it. I would like to find a supplement for him though through the winter that is more what he would want. I once put a rabbit treat from small pet select on his salad just to see what he would do. It was a dried flower mix. As soon as he smelled it he was chomping down on everything. That's why I'm thinking there might be a plant based calcium and D3 supplement capsule that I can use for him.


----------



## norma.b

We have white backed Vultures here Cape Vidal Wetland Park and in the Umfolozi Game Reserve nearby. As well as Palm nut Vultures and Bataleurs but I have neveŕ seen them really close up. Do you call Vultures Buzzards ? Or are they different species ? is that a dumb question.!  Never thought to put out a chicken leg. Must try it !


----------



## norma.b

norma.b said:


> We have white backed Vultures here Cape Vidal Wetland Park and in the Umfolozi Game Reserve nearby. As well as Palm nut Vultures and Bataleurs but I have neveŕ seen them really close up. Do you call Vultures Buzzards ? Or are they different species ? is that a dumb question.!  I should Google it. I Never thought to put out a chicken leg. Must try it !


It is fast approaching midnight here so I'm departing this dark place in exchange for my cosy bed. Nite all . Nice chatting to you.


----------



## Yvonne G

norma.b said:


> We have white backed Vultures here Cape Vidal Wetland Park and in the Umfolozi Game Reserve nearby. As well as Palm nut Vultures and Bataleurs but I have neveŕ seen them really close up. Do you call Vultures Buzzards ? Or are they different species ? is that a dumb question.!  Never thought to put out a chicken leg. Must try it !


I think they're actually turkey vultures.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I think they're actually turkey vultures.



Yes, Black Headed Vultures & Turkey Vultures. We have both types visiting.









Black Vulture


Abundant in the southeast, scarce in the southwest is this broad-winged scavenger. In low flight, it proceeds with several quick flaps followed by a flat-winged glide; when rising thermals provide good lift, it soars very high above the ground. Usually seen in flocks. Shorter wings and tail make...




www.audubon.org


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've never seen a buzzard up close. A couple years ago there was a whole flock (20 or 30) of them flying around our neighborhood and roosting in nearby eucalyptus trees, but I never saw one up close. And after about an hour they were gone never to return.


They aren't a bird that's nice to be up close and personable with because of their diet. They are really nasty as far as odor and a lot of other things including infestations of insects. But since they aren't mean to the living like a hawk. At least the one I dealt with personally wasn't I liked him. He sure liked to attack dead stuff though  while he was recuperating he just danced around but kept his distance and ate what I put out for him.


----------



## Jan A

TheLastGreen said:


> Have a good day all!
> View attachment 343632
> 
> It's getting much colder here and our great dane hates it. Autumn/Fall/Herfs is coming quickly, most trees are losing leaves like there's no tomorrow
> Some more images from my grandparents vacation
> A road block
> View attachment 343643
> 
> View attachment 343629
> View attachment 343628
> View attachment 343631
> 
> The last image isn't zoomed in. The lion was that distance from the camera.
> Today was a good day. I painted my closet's insides and took it easy. Anyway, have a good day!


It's so strange to hear you talk about the onset of fall when we're talking about spring here in the States. We finally had a day with not much wind in Oklahoma when it's been 2 solid weeks "of they're blowing the air out of Kleenex at the factory" (a late 50's or early 60's ad on tv about how soft Kleenex was when they took the "air" out of the tissue). It's been warm so unless you're trying to go boating, it's ok once you batten down the hatches. 

Houdini's like "did you order this wind...I can feel my nasal hairs parting & I don't have nasal hairs."

I'm 50% Danish, LG, but I'm short. Poor puppy. A couple of towels warmed in the dryer for 3 or so minutes are great for puppy dogs & torts, no matter what.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Wonderful photos again! They must be having a fantastic time.
> The lions in the road made me smile but I don't think I'd have been brave enough to have my camera that close to Mr Leo!!!


Eh, just big kitten kitty's . . .


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, there's quite a bright start to the day here. We could do with some good rainfall but nothing but a few scattered showers is forecast for a while.
I've done most of the housework and I'm now off to look for a stack of dandelions for Lola and a quick visit to the shops. 
Have a good Monday and TTFN


----------



## Blackdog1714

Confession time-I am also on the Tarantula Forum and have now added two. They are very neat to observe and feed!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Confession time-I am also on the Tarantula Forum and have now added two. They are very neat to observe and feed!


Beautiful creatures, I love watching them. In the hills around My. Diablo in SF Bay Area they roam the areas, so it's not uncommon to see them wandering across a warm road bed.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

My. Diablo  Mt. Diablo


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Confession time-I am also on the Tarantula Forum and have now added two. They are very neat to observe and feed!


I'm glad we don't have them that big roaming in the UK.
When I was looking for something in my shed the other day I pulled put an old waterproof coat and found 2 of a species that I'd never seen before on it. I looked them up and I think they are false widows. I put them back.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> It's so strange to hear you talk about the onset of fall when we're talking about spring here in the States. We finally had a day with not much wind in Oklahoma when it's been 2 solid weeks "of they're blowing the air out of Kleenex at the factory" (a late 50's or early 60's ad on tv about how soft Kleenex was when they took the "air" out of the tissue). It's been warm so unless you're trying to go boating, it's ok once you batten down the hatches.
> 
> Houdini's like "did you order this wind...I can feel my nasal hairs parting & I don't have nasal hairs."
> 
> I'm 50% Danish, LG, but I'm short. Poor puppy. A couple of towels warmed in the dryer for 3 or so minutes are great for puppy dogs & torts, no matter what.


That is such a good idea for animals in general. I use it a lot on myself. When I go in for testing at the hospital they always use 2 or 3 on me and then everyone else says  "got any for me!?" Then they have their work cut out for them. Everyone in the waiting area gets a nice warm blanky.


----------



## Cathie G

I was surprised. It was really nice and Sapphire got to go outside again today. He was looking at me this morning wondering. It was supposed to turn colder again by noon or later. Now it's 4ish and only dropped to 77°f. He got several hours of pure fresh air and sunshine


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Confession time-I am also on the Tarantula Forum and have now added two. They are very neat to observe and feed!


I only have wild caught spiders living in my house. It freaks people out cause I won't let them kill them  but hay they are the best fly hunters


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Confession time-I am also on the Tarantula Forum and have now added two. They are very neat to observe and feed!



I said it once before and I’ll say it once AGAIN…..

YOUR POOR WIFE!!!!!!!!! 

You would be sleeping in the garage if that were me!!!!!
And your tarantulas WOULD BE COUNTED and sleeping with YOU in THE GARAGE each night!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Confession time-I am also on the Tarantula Forum and have now added two. They are very neat to observe and feed!


Ya, Over the weekend a neighbor had called, she was mowing the front lawn, and saw a snake . . . Marsha, come get this snake.... Was a 18" Garder Snake, brought it home and released in my front yard. No harm, no foul. Years ago I caught a Rattle Snake in my front yard, Hooked it and dropped it a 5 gal bucket W/A lid, took it to a wild life area near my home. . . to live another day.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I said it once before and I’ll say it once AGAIN…..
> 
> YOUR POOR WIFE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You would be sleeping in the garage if that were me!!!!!
> And your tarantulas WOULD BE COUNTED and sleeping with YOU in THE GARAGE each night!


I dont get it. My parents allow us to have tarantulas but not snakes. I mean come on. Tarantulas are worse than (small) snakes.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Thomas tortoise said:


> I dont get it. My parents allow us to have tarantulas but not snakes. I mean come on. Tarantulas are worse than (small) snakes.


Years ago I would agree with you. It is amazing how still they are for such long periods and what prey drive!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. Bright spring weather here again.
Lola spent longer outside than indoors yesterday, but he still likes to wander back to his hide occasionally - to check its still there and he hasn't been evicted I think! 
Lots to do today so I'd better get started and Il see you later
Have a good Tuesday!!


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. Bright spring weather here again.
> Lola spent longer outside than indoors yesterday, but he still likes to wander back to his hide occasionally - to check its still there and he hasn't been evicted I think!
> Lots to do today so I'd better get started and Il see you later
> Have a good Tuesday!!


Uggg. Well enjoy your Tuesday. I got work today....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Overcast here this morning, but sun to come out in a hour or two, then mid 70's today.
A Typical Tuesday Morning . . a couple of hours of Bird Cage cleaning...it takes longer because my Feathered kids  always want to "help" arg.....
Hope everyone has a great day.
BTW, My Seymour  wandered the yard yesterday for several hours, and returned to hopefully is a new "Hide" for him. It Makes it easy to find him at the end of the day...Take care, All!


----------



## Thomas tortoise

MenagerieGrl said:


> Overcast here this morning, but sun to come out in a hour or two, then mid 70's today.
> A Typical Tuesday Morning . . a couple of hours of Bird Cage cleaning...it takes longer because my Feathered kids  always want to "help" arg.....
> Hope everyone has a great day.


And thats why I dont have pet birds... its around 51 F. Right now. But its suppose to get up to around 65-75. F.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Time to reveal our first Bearded Iris of the season.


----------



## Yvonne G

show off!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Overcast here this morning, but sun to come out in a hour or two, then mid 70's today.
> A Typical Tuesday Morning . . a couple of hours of Bird Cage cleaning...it takes longer because my Feathered kids  always want to "help" arg.....
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> BTW, My Seymour  wandered the yard yesterday for several hours, and returned to hopefully is a new "Hide" for him. It Makes it easy to find him at the end of the day...Take care, All!


 My little zebra finches start going to their nests as soon as I start (I guess it's spring cleaning time) and all these little strips of paper start floating to the floor of the cage. I no sooner think I'm done sweeping then I gotta sweep again. They have great fun lining their nests with clean paper. They tear it in long strips and line their nests with it. I'm surprised at the length of the strips those tiny little birds can manage to get situated into their nests. They're so cute


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I said it once before and I’ll say it once AGAIN…..
> 
> YOUR POOR WIFE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You would be sleeping in the garage if that were me!!!!!
> And your tarantulas WOULD BE COUNTED and sleeping with YOU in THE GARAGE each night!


Have you ever seen her smile  oh my garsh  I'm sure she's got it all in control.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Have you ever seen her smile  oh my garsh  I'm sure she's got it all in control.



Smile???!…..
WITH TARANTULAS IN HER HOUSE???….
Oooohhhh nnoooooooo….
I highly doubt it.
Her smile is just a “poker face” she puts on before she asks him to buy her something nice   ..
🫢


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> My little zebra finches start going to their nests as soon as I start (I guess it's spring cleaning time) and all these little strips of paper start floating to the floor of the cage. I no sooner think I'm done sweeping then I gotta sweep again. They have great fun lining their nests with clean paper. They tear it in long strips and line their nests with it. I'm surprised at the length of the strips those tiny little birds can manage to get situated into their nests. They're so cute


Yes, Making a mess, is my kids  ONLY job! A busy bird is a Happy Bird...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, half way through another week.
It's quite a grey day here but warmish.
From watching Lola this week I think he has learnt to tell the time.
He seems to know that on sunny days the sun doesn't hit his favourite spot until about midday and that's when he wants to be outside. Before that he just gets up has some breakfast and then goes back to bed for a while. 
What a lovely life he has!!
I hope you have a good Wednesday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yesterday we made a quick trip to Sam's Club where I received my COVID-19 booster shot & also got the Whooping Cough vaccine. Didnt have to wait for anything…. Now…do ppl still get whooping cough. 

Cold, bright & windy here. Some gardening things to do, cut some grass for our Sully, some wood working (going to try something new), finish up painting a second wooden Easter Bunny egg.

Friday looking much nicer…frost tonight = seedlings inside.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday we made a quick trip to Sam's Club where I received my COVID-19 booster shot & also got the Whooping Cough vaccine. Didnt have to wait for anything…. Now…do ppl still get whooping cough.
> 
> Cold, bright & windy here. Some gardening things to do, cut some grass for our Sully, some wood working (going to try something new), finish up painting a second wooden Easter Bunny egg.
> 
> Friday looking much nicer…frost tonight = seedlings inside.


Yes, whooping cough is still going around, just not very prevalent, and it's important if your around young children, as it can really affect them if they catch it from you.
Looking forward to the new wood project!


----------



## Yvonne G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, Making a mess, is my kids  ONLY job! A busy bird is a Happy Bird...


I kept an aviary of orange chin parakeets (Brotogeris jugularis) for many years. I loved watching them tear paper for the nest box. She would tear a long strip, bite, bite, bite along the edge, then tuck it under the feathers on her back. When she felt she had enough strips back there she'd fly to the box and start decorating. Quite interesting and fun to watch.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> I kept an aviary of orange chin parakeets (Brotogeris jugularis) for many years. I loved watching them tear paper for the nest box. She would tear a long strip, bite, bite, bite along the edge, then tuck it under the feathers on her back. When she felt she had enough strips back there she'd fly to the box and start decorating. Quite interesting and fun to watch.


I have 2 Goffin Cockatoo's that will break off pieces of wood from toy's in their cage and then do a balancing act with the pieces on their heads, grabing it with a foot and twirl it around, drop it and pick it up again, to repeat the game. They will do this for 10 to 15 min at a time...Funny to watch


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Smile???!…..
> WITH TARANTULAS IN HER HOUSE???….
> Oooohhhh nnoooooooo….
> I highly doubt it.
> Her smile is just a “poker face” she puts on before she asks him to buy her something nice   ..
> 🫢


See what I mean


----------



## Cathie G

Hay does anyone just like a simple spaghetti and sauce at times. Well... I found a sauce that's better then homemade. Especially, since I don't have to cook it but it's actually better than mine  and I found it cheap


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm quite fond of Traditional style Ragu. I add sauteed onions and ground beef and "Bob's your uncle!!"


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm quite fond of Traditional style Ragu. I add sauteed onions and ground beef and "Bob's your uncle!!"


Sometimes they change to corn syrup in stuff I love. Ragu used to be my favorite go to and they did it. I can't do corn. Then I found Classico with the canning jars for free included  I still have some and always keep the jars. But Tantillo was half price at $3 so I decided to just try it. I will use it as much as possible from now on.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yesterday we made a quick trip to Sam's Club where I received my COVID-19 booster shot & also got the Whooping Cough vaccine. Didnt have to wait for anything…. Now…do ppl still get whooping cough.
> 
> Cold, bright & windy here. Some gardening things to do, cut some grass for our Sully, some wood working (going to try something new), finish up painting a second wooden Easter Bunny egg.
> 
> Friday looking much nicer…frost tonight = seedlings inside.


My brother loved your other half cracked bunny egg and me too. I can't wait to see the other one  and I really can't wait to see what your new project is and yes virus do keep making their rounds. Bacteria too. It's been windy here and cold even though my WiFi weather stations said it was 90f in the sun in the backyard. It would have been warm enough for Sapphire in the front yard except the wind was blowing.. I'd have to have more than my little walking rock in my pocket to keep me down so he didn't get to go out


----------



## TheLastGreen

TheLastGreen said:


> My grandparents love the bosveld!
> I forgot to add this photo
> View attachment 343645
> 
> There is no fencing, so you sleep on a cleared area in the veld. So wildlife, and lions, walk just past where you're sleeping. My grandparents fenced themself in with a windscreen and their cars
> (My grandfather has a friend that camped alone in the bushfield. It was night time and he sat by a fire. He then suddenly smelled something vile, indescribably putrid. He got a bad feeling and jumped into his bakkie, when he closed the door a lion emerged from the darkness and walked past... He smelled it's breath!)
> *Bakkie means little bowl. It also means truck/pickup truck


*Correction, this was in the Botswana area of the camp. The Botswana part has no fences.
Just found out the rule of the park is that you have a pass which you get when you go in and give back when you leave. If your car breaks down you DON'T get out. The rule is that you wait for help, there is no signal as well. If a car sees you're broken down, they report to head office and then they come and find you. Someone didn't return their pass, so they had to search for them at night time, but it was the night my grandparents left, so thet don't know what happened


----------



## TheLastGreen

Also Iook at this cutie!!!
A wild leopard tort they found just past the border in Namibia


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold start here, hovering at 35F.


----------



## Maro2Bear

TheLastGreen said:


> Also Iook at this cutie!!!
> A wild leopard tort they found just past the border in Namibia
> View attachment 343905
> View attachment 343906



Really nice to see in the “wild” Leopard tortoises! Nice!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> My brother loved your other half cracked bunny egg and me too. I can't wait to see the other one  and I really can't wait to see what your new project is and yes virus do keep making their rounds. Bacteria too. It's been windy here and cold even though my WiFi weather stations said it was 90f in the sun in the backyard. It would have been warm enough for Sapphire in the front yard except the wind was blowing.. I'd have to have more than my little walking rock in my pocket to keep me down so he didn't get to go out



A quick pix of Bunny No 2 - Ms Pinky


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick pix of Bunny No 2 - Ms Pinky
> 
> View attachment 343907


Those are adorable


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick pix of Bunny No 2 - Ms Pinky
> 
> View attachment 343907


Did you actually do those on your lathe? Or what? They are amazing in the wood working it took to do them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Those are adorable



Thanks!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Did you actually do those on your lathe? Or what? They are amazing in the wood working it took to do them.



No, these are hand-carved out of a block of wood & a carving knife. No electricity or power tools involved.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok guys….great day here AND I got out kayaking to boot. A bit chilly start at 50 but it warmed up nicely. 

Sooooooooo, other than Red-Eared Sliders I have never seen any other turtle out kayaking. I look and look & look, nothing. This morning as i paddled along scoping the shoreline for “things”….I see a big old turtle out. I paddle slowly, and glide up, camera in hand at the ready. Then…as i get within snap zone - turns out to be a log. 

More paddling. More looking. Then I spotted another possible “turtle”, but I’m less sure since I’m far off & can’t quite see details. I again sneak up & WHAT?! is that really a turtle? Is it dead, laying eggs? Going to scoot off? I glide up & sure enough i come eye to eye with a pretty nice size snapping turtle. I’m guessing a probable female getting out to lay eggs, or just laid eggs & was resting.

I took a few shots - check out the protuberances on the tail!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok guys….great day here AND I got out kayaking to boot. A bit chilly start at 50 but it warmed up nicely.
> 
> Sooooooooo, other than Red-Eared Sliders I have never seen any other turtle out kayaking. I look and look & look, nothing. This morning as i paddled along scoping the shoreline for “things”….I see a big old turtle out. I paddle slowly, and glide up, camera in hand at the ready. Then…as i get within snap zone - turns out to be a log.
> 
> More paddling. More looking. Then I spotted another possible “turtle”, but I’m less sure since I’m far off & can’t quite see details. I again sneak up & WHAT?! is that really a turtle? Is it dead, laying eggs? Going to scoot off? I glide up & sure enough i come eye to eye with a pretty nice size snapping turtle. I’m guessing a probable female getting out to lay eggs, or just laid eggs & was resting.
> 
> I took a few shots - check out the protuberances on the tail!
> 
> 
> View attachment 343974
> View attachment 343975
> View attachment 343976
> View attachment 343977


Ya, kinda like this.....


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, these are hand-carved out of a block of wood & a carving knife. No electricity or power tools involved.


Yep I was thinking wow  how in the world did he get those little bunny ears on that humungous machine


----------



## Maggie3fan

Dale Earnhardt would have been 71



4evra3fan


----------



## Maro2Bear

Friday night dinner served up for our Sully. No dressing.

Fresh Maryland Taraxacum officinale 



_*Taraxacum*_ - a genus of flowering plants in the family Asteraceae, which consists of species commonly known as *dandelions*. The scientific and hobby study of the genus is known as taraxacology. The genus is native to Eurasia and North America, but the two most commonplace species worldwide, _T. officinale_ (the common dandelion) and _T. erythrospermum_ (the red-seeded dandelion), were introduced into North America from Europe and now propagate as wildflowers.[4


----------



## Cathie G

Well...i was being lazy and didn't fill the bird feeder today. I figured there was plenty of food under it anyway and everywhere in the spring  for the little spoiled brats to clean up but no. While I didn't have my camera ready, a little sparrow (I think) walked along my front window sill! Peeking in every step of the way! I could have gotten a really cute picture of the little beggars face beak and all. It always surprises me how different and larger birds appear through window glass and so clear. I couldn't do anything but watch. Of course I had to fill the feeder


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cute baby Canada geese alert!


----------



## Jan A

.


Maro2Bear said:


> Ok guys….great day here AND I got out kayaking to boot. A bit chilly start at 50 but it warmed up nicely.
> 
> Sooooooooo, other than Red-Eared Sliders I have never seen any other turtle out kayaking. I look and look & look, nothing. This morning as i paddled along scoping the shoreline for “things”….I see a big old turtle out. I paddle slowly, and glide up, camera in hand at the ready. Then…as i get within snap zone - turns out to be a log.
> 
> More paddling. More looking. Then I spotted another possible “turtle”, but I’m less sure since I’m far off & can’t quite see details. I again sneak up & WHAT?! is that really a turtle? Is it dead, laying eggs? Going to scoot off? I glide up & sure enough i come eye to eye with a pretty nice size snapping turtle. I’m guessing a probable female getting out to lay eggs, or just laid eggs & was resting.
> 
> I took a few shots - check out the protuberances on the tail!
> 
> 
> View attachment 343974
> View attachment 343975
> View attachment 343976
> View attachment 343977


You have to be a determined, fearless male or you're really fast! Great photos!!


----------



## Cathie G

Can one of our mods look at a thread called "I think my tortoise vomited"? The Tortoise has pink poop after eating a hard-boiled egg and Mazzuri.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Can one of our mods look at a thread called "I think my tortoise vomited"? The Tortoise has pink poop after eating a hard-boiled egg and Mazzuri.


I saw the post, and have one question, does ANY of the Mazuri Tortoise food come colored, (red/pink)?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Can one of our mods look at a thread called "I think my tortoise vomited"? The Tortoise has pink poop after eating a hard-boiled egg and Mazzuri.


@Tom, @Yvonne G, @zovick, @wellington, @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> I saw the post, and have one question, does ANY of the Mazuri Tortoise food come colored, (red/pink)?


I don't know. And I've never heard of feeding a Tortoise a hard-boiled egg either. But I don't know a dang thing about large torts so I don't feel qualified to even answer but the person didn't have anyone answer after many hours so...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I don't know. And I've never heard of feeding a Tortoise a hard-boiled egg either. But I don't know a dang thing about large torts so I don't feel qualified to even answer but the person didn't have anyone answer after many hours so...


I think HB Egg is an unusual food for an omnivore, but it IS a protein source.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> I think Egg is an unusual food for an omnivore, but it IS a protein source.


Yes. I can see it being used for a reptile. But I used the egg uncooked for a snake so I'm not sure. It'll be interesting to find out though.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all - and its almost good morning again for UK again.
The whirlwind that is Tilly arrived last night!!
All my shoes have had to put away from sharp little teeth and anything within reach has been raised out of her way. 
We have had 2 walks today and she loves her toys so no chance to sit and relax without a soggy rag toy being tossed in my lap or face.
She hasn't seen Lola yet but heard him moving about in his room today and didn't like that one bit. I have had to run shifts for them both to have some time in the garden so that there's no danger of them meeting. 
I took her back to her own garden for a while because they have a huge place, and she could chase her toys and use up some of her energy. 
In fairness considering she's a young pup, she hasn't been too bad. She slept in her cage overnight without any problems and when she is tired she just cuddles up and sleeps, although at the moment she has claimed the best spot on the sofa as her own. 
I've only had her one day and feel exhausted already!!
I hope you're all enjoying the last day of April - a quarter of the way through the year already!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all - and its almost good morning again for UK again.
> The whirlwind that is Tilly arrived last night!!
> All my shoes have had to put away from sharp little teeth and anything within reach has been raised out of her way.
> We have had 2 walks today and she loves her toys so no chance to sit and relax without a soggy rag toy being tossed in my lap or face.
> She hasn't seen Lola yet but heard him moving about in his room today and didn't like that one bit. I have had to run shifts for them both to have some time in the garden so that there's no danger of them meeting.
> I took her back to her own garden for a while because they have a huge place, and she could chase her toys and use up some of her energy.
> In fairness considering she's a young pup, she hasn't been too bad. She slept in her cage overnight without any problems and when she is tired she just cuddles up and sleeps, although at the moment she has claimed the best spot on the sofa as her own.
> I've only had her one day and feel exhausted already!!
> I hope you're all enjoying the last day of April - a quarter of the way through the year already!!


Hahaha  she'll probably settle down once she's taken over your spot  on the couch and lap . Oh my garsh don't remind me that Christmas is so close... time goes too fast.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok guys….great day here AND I got out kayaking to boot. A bit chilly start at 50 but it warmed up nicely.
> 
> Sooooooooo, other than Red-Eared Sliders I have never seen any other turtle out kayaking. I look and look & look, nothing. This morning as i paddled along scoping the shoreline for “things”….I see a big old turtle out. I paddle slowly, and glide up, camera in hand at the ready. Then…as i get within snap zone - turns out to be a log.
> 
> More paddling. More looking. Then I spotted another possible “turtle”, but I’m less sure since I’m far off & can’t quite see details. I again sneak up & WHAT?! is that really a turtle? Is it dead, laying eggs? Going to scoot off? I glide up & sure enough i come eye to eye with a pretty nice size snapping turtle. I’m guessing a probable female getting out to lay eggs, or just laid eggs & was resting.
> 
> I took a few shots - check out the protuberances on the tail!
> 
> 
> View attachment 343974
> View attachment 343975
> View attachment 343976
> View attachment 343977


Great pictures! 
It hasn't been a bad day here today but we won't get higher than 49F tomorrow and a lot of rain is on the way too - thank goodness - we've had very few April showers this year!


----------



## Cathie G

I didn't get hardly any blossoms on the crabapple tree this year. Yeah!!!!!! That poor tree needed a break from all those apples this year anyway. Having it trimmed up in the fall/winter was probably a good thing. We'll see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of gardening done today. Now, time for some Relaxing on the deck a bit before dinner.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha  she'll probably settle down once she's taken over your spot  on the couch and lap . Oh my garsh don't remind me that Christmas is so close... time goes too fast.


It's almost as if she races me to the sofa and enjoys the triumph!
I've had to cover it over because the cushions have buttons on them which she tries to bite off.
She is certainly a handful compared to Fudge, her predecessor, but still very loveable!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of gardening done today. Now, time for some Relaxing on the deck a bit before dinner.
> 
> View attachment 344017


I like the little grill. Do you cook with it?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's almost as if she races me to the sofa and enjoys the triumph!
> I've had to cover it over because the cushions have buttons on them which she tries to bite off.
> She is certainly a handful compared to Fudge, her predecessor, but still very loveable!


I always have a house rabbit so I do understand  My couch is always covered because of that. Razberri (mini lop)isn't as bad about chewing though. QueSi (mini rex my last baby) was a crazy rabbit  though!!!! She ricocheted all over everything. Including the walls. All my comforters got chewed. She used to do a great show of doing that right in front me and daring me to say a thing. So I bought cheap stuff and picked up the pieces.


----------



## wellington

Cathie G said:


> I don't know. And I've never heard of feeding a Tortoise a hard-boiled egg either. But I don't know a dang thing about large torts so I don't feel qualified to even answer but the person didn't have anyone answer after many hours so...


Redfoot and Box turtles can eat boiled eggs


----------



## MenagerieGrl

wellington said:


> Redfoot and Box turtles can eat boiled eggs


Thank you Wellington, I'll add that info to my . . . stuffed brain....Hum, gotta delete something before I can add more...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I like the little grill. Do you cook with it?


Yes. It’s all cast iron & i think bought it from Lowes about 15 years ago. It’s not made of tin like the new ones that only last a year.


----------



## Nannon

Tidgy's Dad said:


> There will be a prize for the winner when Greece becomes solvent again, or at the end of 2050, whichever comes first.
> I more point to Barbara for being confused and another because I'm nice. Makes 4.5 in dark Room maths, as i'm sure you know.


Do you include raffle ?


----------



## Cathie G

wellington said:


> Redfoot and Box turtles can eat boiled eggs


Thank you for answering that question in my mind. I also wish I had known that when I was caring for Daisy May (a little box turtle).


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. It’s all cast iron & i think bought it from Lowes about 15 years ago. It’s not made of tin like the new ones that only last a year.


I always did like the little hibachi grills but that one is even better with the lid. If I ever see one it will be mine. You'll have that one for your lifetime and beyond


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out finishing up some gardening before the 

Found this little Robin’s nest in our tree.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
Happy May Day!
We have a bank holiday tomorrow and some areas have fairs or events on this weekend; I don't think many villages still have Maypoles to dance around now.
We've had a wet and chilly day here but the rain is much needed and very welcome. 
I managed to get out to walk with Tilly and when we went back to her house to feed the fish, she had a good run around doing circuits of their garden and then spent ages chasing her toys around, I got fed up of throwing them before she got fed up of bringing them back. She's now collapsed and snoring on my sofa and I think I'll soon be joining her!!
I hope you're all having a good Sunday!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Out finishing up some gardening before the
> 
> Found this little Robin’s nest in our tree.
> 
> View attachment 344039


Wow, that Robin Family are such skilled craft's Birds, looks utterly perfect. Great Picture Mark!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Out finishing up some gardening before the
> 
> Found this little Robin’s nest in our tree.
> 
> View attachment 344039



Ooooo!!!!! That’s so pretty!!
Boy, that poor birds butt must hurt a lot tonight.!  no wonder she flew away for the night…..


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> Happy May Day!
> We have a bank holiday tomorrow and some areas have fairs or events on this weekend; I don't think many villages still have Maypoles to dance around now.
> We've had a wet and chilly day here but the rain is much needed and very welcome.
> I managed to get out to walk with Tilly and when we went back to her house to feed the fish, she had a good run around doing circuits of their garden and then spent ages chasing her toys around, I got fed up of throwing them before she got fed up of bringing them back. She's now collapsed and snoring on my sofa and I think I'll soon be joining her!!
> I hope you're all having a good Sunday!


Nice that Tilly got worn out finally and Cinco de Mayo is coming up too. Taco time.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Out finishing up some gardening before the
> 
> Found this little Robin’s nest in our tree.
> 
> View attachment 344039


That's so cool. A little Robin I helped maybe layed eggs right where I could look into the nest while the babies were growing. I didn't know the babies are black with white spots before then. It would be so nice if you could get pictures while they are growing.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Wow, that Robin Family are such skilled craft's Birds, looks utterly perfect. Great Picture Mark!


I love squirrel dreys too. I wish I could weave such beautiful little baskets too.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi everyone, have a good day! Yesterday was workers day, so today we have off, just like you guys in the UK @Lyn W! Hope you are enjoying your day off.
Yesterday we went on a walk

We saw a few zebras, they really didn't care that we walked by, they were rather tame

A blesbok

A yellow pansy butterfly. (There were a few dozens of them and yellow winged butterflies, all fluttering in the fields)

A springbok
We walked over a few hills, in total it was 11km!
Today were going to a party for my great grandfather. I'm not looking forward to it, it's going to be with *that* side of the family. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jan A

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone, have a good day! Yesterday was workers day, so today we have off, just like you guys in the UK @Lyn W! Hope you are enjoying your day off.
> Yesterday we went on a walk
> View attachment 344071
> We saw a few zebras, they really didn't care that we walked by, they were rather tame
> View attachment 344072
> A blesbok
> View attachment 344073
> A yellow pansy butterfly. (There were a few dozens of them and yellow winged butterflies, all fluttering in the fields)
> View attachment 344074
> A springbok
> We walked over a few hills, in total it was 11km!
> Today were going to a party for my great grandfather. I'm not looking forward to it, it's going to be with *that* side of the family. Wish me luck!


Hope you come out of the visit "unscathed." So yeah, Good Luck!! Great photos!!


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone, have a good day! Yesterday was workers day, so today we have off, just like you guys in the UK @Lyn W! Hope you are enjoying your day off.
> Yesterday we went on a walk
> View attachment 344071
> We saw a few zebras, they really didn't care that we walked by, they were rather tame
> View attachment 344072
> A blesbok
> 
> View attachment 344073
> A yellow pansy butterfly. (There were a few dozens of them and yellow winged butterflies, all fluttering in the fields)
> View attachment 344074
> A springbok
> We walked over a few hills, in total it was 11km!
> Today were going to a party for my great grandfather. I'm not looking forward to it, it's going to be with *that* side of the family. Wish me luck!


Those are such wonderful pictures. I've always heard that zebras can't be tamed though. If that's true they probably just didn't care cause you looked harmless enough  and knew they could take you on and win. Good luck with your family get together  I've found it pays to just sit and listen around "that" then get the heck out of dodge. And enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> Those are such wonderful pictures. I've always heard that zebras can't be tamed though. If that's true they probably just didn't care cause you looked harmless enough  and knew they could take you on and win. Good luck with your family get together  I've found it pays to just sit and listen around "that" then get the heck out of dodge. And enjoy the rest of your day.


Thanks! The first time we walked by we were like :"Wow, Zebras!" They were about 4m away from us. When we walked back we were so tired we just walked past them like it was another normal thing. We walked through and past them, and they almost looked surprised
This was the first time we walked past them, they just stared at us


I can now confirm that the gathering went well. We went in, ate some food, went outside a bit and out. Before we left we sang happy birthday. It's a massive tradition in Afrikaans culture. The verses also feel special, intresting that different languages have different versions. In Afrikaans it goes
Veels geluk liewe *****, omdat jy verjaar, mag die Here jou seën en nog baie jare spaar! 
*The translation is
Many congrats dear *****, because it's your birthday, may the Lord bless you and spare you for many more years!
Not sure why I'm sharing it, it makes me feel warm so I might as well.
I hope your day was good atleast @Cathie G!


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks! The first time we walked by we were like :"Wow, Zebras!" They were about 4m away from us. When we walked back we were so tired we just walked past them like it was another normal thing. We walked through and past them, and they almost looked surprised
> This was the first time we walked past them, they just stared at us
> View attachment 344109


It would be awesome to me to be so blessed, to get to see zebras in the wild, just enjoying their lives. Even if it's a sanctuary. I've only seen them in a zoo.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks! The first time we walked by we were like :"Wow, Zebras!" They were about 4m away from us. When we walked back we were so tired we just walked past them like it was another normal thing. We walked through and past them, and they almost looked surprised
> This was the first time we walked past them, they just stared at us
> View attachment 344109
> 
> I can now confirm that the gathering went well. We went in, ate some food, went outside a bit and out. Before we left we sang happy birthday. It's a massive tradition in Afrikaans culture. The verses also feel special, intresting that different languages have different versions. In Afrikaans it goes
> Veels geluk liewe *****, omdat jy verjaar, mag die Here jou seën en nog baie jare spaar!
> *The translation is
> Many congrats dear *****, because it's your birthday, may the Lord bless you and spare you for many more years!
> Not sure why I'm sharing it, it makes me feel warm so I might as well.
> I hope your day was good atleast @Cathie G!


That's a wonderful birthday blessing. And I've found we all have a choice in our minds each day. I choose to have a good one everyday if it's the last thing I do  I admit it. Sometimes it takes a little effort . But hay I woke up so it's a good good day . One of our favorite birthday songs is for that other side. Even if you're on the right side. It goes like this. "Happy birthday to you. Happy birthday to you. You look like a monkey and belong in a zoo


----------



## Yvonne G

". . . you look like a monkey, and smell like one too."


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> ". . . you look like a monkey, and smell like one too."


Yep that's another one  hahaha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Red Maples (Acer) are showing their Spring colors!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Spring is springing here too . .


----------



## Cathie G

We just had a downpour!!! A deluge!!! With high winds going backwards from the usual???? And here I thought it was May not March or April. My monster Crab Apple tree had just a few blossoms this year that have long sense drifted away, so I won't be forever cleaning up and canning crab apples this year.woohoothen I got to hear thunder, off in the background, which I love. I'm not crazy about the high winds though and they always knock out the satellite TV. .. but that's ok. I'd rather listen to the radio anyway  Sapphire is on the move today. for his more active time of the year. He's going to the spots he uses in his indoor enclosure for late spring, summer, and fall when he can't be outside. Despite various enclosures, they've all been in the same area of the room for 15 years this month  I'm about to celebrate my anniversary with my little guy on the 18th.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Red Maples (Acer) are showing their Spring colors!
> 
> View attachment 344132
> View attachment 344133


Wow! Which is prettier spring or fall? And just plain old green isn't bad either.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon evening all, it's been quite a nice day here so Tilly and I had a good walk which my knee is now paying for but it was worth it to be out walking under the trees and along a river. Can't believe how many people I spoke to today who all stopped to see Tilly and make a fuss of her. It seems she is the cutest pup in the world!!!
She has gone home for a couple of days now because my nephew is there, but I will be picking her up for another walk in the morning while he is working from home and can't give her the attention she needs - that's when she would get up to mischief!! 
Lola also benefitted from a bumper collection of fresh dandelions etc., and has been enjoying having free access to his sunny spots - while Tilly is away Lola will play!
I hope you're all having a good Wednesday.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Spring is springing here too . .
> View attachment 344135
> View attachment 344136


Unusual plant - what is it?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Unusual plant - what is it?


Hi Lyn, it is a Jack-in-the-pulpit, Arisaema triphyllum. . . I was looking for the Variety, but the tag is missing in that pot. I have several variety's, this was the first to Bloom. Not sure if you have heard of a Corpse Flower, they have a somewhat stinky scent (stench)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Guess I should have asked for help carrying it...heck!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Guess I should have asked for help carrying it...heck!
> View attachment 344234
> View attachment 344235


D'oh!


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Guess I should have asked for help carrying it...heck!
> View attachment 344234
> View attachment 344235



Yep. Been there, done that. I few years back one of our neighbors was tossing away one of those three wheeled baby buggies. I acquired it and use it to move all of my bags of mulch around & heavy pots around the yard. Even buckets of water. Ive modified it to the needs of a gardener vice baby.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Lyn, it is a Jack-in-the-pulpit, Arisaema triphyllum. . . I was looking for the Variety, but the tag is missing in that pot. I have several variety's, this was the first to Bloom. Not sure if you have heard of a Corpse Flower, they have a somewhat stinky scent (stench)


Those Jack in the Pulpit are nice. I was out on a woodland trail yesterday at a local environmental research facility where I’m training to staff the Visitor Center. There were many of these Jack in the Pulpits flowering (yellow) and we also found many areas with wild orchids (not yet in bloom). I’m pretty sure we pretty much only saw Lady’s Slipper.
Roughly 48 different types of orchids grow wild in Maryland. Who knew?



https://serc.si.edu/sites/default/files/maryland_orchids.pdf


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Lyn, it is a Jack-in-the-pulpit, Arisaema triphyllum. . . I was looking for the Variety, but the tag is missing in that pot. I have several variety's, this was the first to Bloom. Not sure if you have heard of a Corpse Flower, they have a somewhat stinky scent (stench)


Thank you! 
Yes I have heard of a Corpse Flower but never seen one.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
I met my cousin today to take Tilly for a nice walk along a river. It was hard work!! She's normally pretty good on her lead but there were a lot of other people out with their dogs which excited Tilly and she was pretty hyper about all the attention she was getting from walkers and other dogs. She is going to need some strict training - I'll be taking her somewhere quieter tomorrow!
It was nice to see my cousin and have a good natter. We sat on my brother's memorial bench for a while which is in a lovely spot overlooking the river; it's hard to believe we lost him 2 years ago this weekend.
I hope you're all having a good Thursday.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Those Jack in the Pulpit are nice. I was out on a woodland trail yesterday at a local environmental research facility where I’m training to staff the Visitor Center. There were many of these Jack in the Pulpits flowering (yellow) and we also found many areas with wild orchids (not yet in bloom). I’m pretty sure we pretty much only saw Lady’s Slipper.
> Roughly 48 different types of orchids grow wild in Maryland. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> https://serc.si.edu/sites/default/files/maryland_orchids.pdf


Working at a visitor centre and the training sounds interesting . What sort of duties will it involve?
It might be a good outlet to sell some of your wood craft too - especially at Xmas!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Working at a visitor centre and the training sounds interesting . What sort of duties will it involve?
> It might be a good outlet to sell some of your wood craft too - especially at Xmas!!



Visitor Center Information desk officer. Probably a bit of everything, but mostly providing a broad brush of information on the background of this old (now restored) mansion & plantation & the current scientific research studies that are underway. It’s part of the greater “Smithsonian Institution”. Facility is the Smithsonian Environmental Research Center.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Visitor Center Information desk officer. Probably a bit of everything, but mostly providing a broad brush of information on the background of this old (now restored) mansion & plantation & the current scientific research studies that are underway. It’s part of the greater “Smithsonian Institution”. Facility is the Smithsonian Environmental Research Center.


That's wonderful that they get to have you  it's so you.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all it's a bit grey here at the moment but supposed to be getting warmer with temps up to 18C/66Fish tomorrow.
Lola is still in his hide but I can see him peeping out - probably looking to see if his breakfast has been served yet .
I'm going to collect Tilly in a while to take her for another walk. My nephew found her on their lawn with a dead wood pigeon yesterday that she was pulling the feathers out of - I hope she didn't kill it. I don't think she's fast or stealthy enough, so it could have been a sparrow hawk that caught it or dropped it as it was flying over........at least I hope so. They mate for life though so there's probably a Mr or Mrs Woodpigeon looking for his/her partner and I hope there's no chicks .
I hope you all have a good Friday - end of another week!
TTFN


----------



## TheLastGreen

Morning all! A nice and busy morning here
Fall is coming quick!
@Cathie G I remember you said it was weird to think that it's the opposite season down here, well here Autumn is coming quickly!
Before

After


Today I'm going to the nursery, (in Afrikaans kwekery, meaning growery) to get a few Winter flowers and plants. If you guys have any suggestions I'd love to hear them. 
Today was freezing! It's was around a bit above 15C, when we got up. We could even blow vapour in the air! @Lyn W with the temps you guys have we would feel like we're freezing
Anyway have a good day!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep. Been there, done that. I few years back one of our neighbors was tossing away one of those three wheeled baby buggies. I acquired it and use it to move all of my bags of mulch around & heavy pots around the yard. Even buckets of water. Ive modified it to the needs of a gardener vice baby.
> 
> View attachment 344237


Converted one years ago for when I did 3 gun to hold all the stuff. They are amazingly sturdy


----------



## TheLastGreen

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning all! A nice and busy morning here
> Fall is coming quick!
> @Cathie G I remember you said it was weird to think that it's the opposite season down here, well here Autumn is coming quickly!
> Before
> View attachment 344269
> After
> View attachment 344270
> 
> Today I'm going to the nursery, (in Afrikaans kwekery, meaning growery) to get a few Winter flowers and plants. If you guys have any suggestions I'd love to hear them.
> Today was freezing! It's was around a bit above 15C, when we got up. We could even blow vapour in the air! @Lyn W with the temps you guys have we would feel like we're freezing
> Anyway have a good day!


I finally got round to planting them


The flowers are alyssum flowers (or just honey flowers), gesiggies (already chucked their little name card) and chamomile. I've sowed forget me not flowers and a winter mix of poppies, cornflowers etc.
Have a good day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> I finally got round to planting them
> View attachment 344338
> 
> The flowers are alyssum flowers (or just honey flowers), gesiggies (already chucked their little name card) and chamomile. I've sowed forget me not flowers and a winter mix of poppies, cornflowers etc.
> Have a good day!


What are the yellow flowers that look sorta like a pansy on steroids?


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> What are the yellow flowers that look sorta like a pansy on steroids?


Just checked on google, they're apparently horned pansies, but here we would just call them pansies


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, it's supposed to be Spring in Oregon...hahaha...the first 6 daze of May it has already rained the same amount as 17 days last year May. For almost the whole 16 years I have lived here I am infamous for the morning Glories covering my carport...this year the inch long starts all froze. It seriously has rained for 15 days and counting...everything either froze or drowned...some stuff sorta made it...




last year these were black hollyhocks...


the box turtles love the slugs I capture on them...


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Just checked on google, they're apparently horned pansies, but here we would just call them pansies





TheLastGreen said:


> Just checked on google, they're apparently horned pansies, but here we would just call them pansies


they look like there's 2 petals out of place, or an extra petal. Whatever...I just love pansies....


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it's supposed to be Spring in Oregon...hahaha...the first 6 daze of May it has already rained the same amount as 17 days last year May. For almost the whole 16 years I have lived here I am infamous for the morning Glories covering my carport...this year the inch long starts all froze. It seriously has rained for 15 days and counting...everything either froze or drowned...some stuff sorta made it...
> View attachment 344341
> View attachment 344342
> View attachment 344343
> 
> last year these were black hollyhocks...
> View attachment 344344
> 
> the box turtles love the slugs I capture on them...
> View attachment 344345


Beautiful flowers, and a cute kitty cat, if I remember right, his name is Simon?


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> they look like there's 2 petals out of place, or an extra petal. Whatever...I just love pansies....
> View attachment 344354


We also bought some other pansies today, thought you might like to see thrm


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> Beautiful flowers, and a cute kitty cat, if I remember right, his name is Simon?


wow! Yes, Simon...he's losing weight so now he's 29 lbs....Smokey...


----------



## Maggie3fan

TheLastGreen said:


> We also bought some other pansies today, thought you might like to see thrm
> View attachment 344357
> View attachment 344358


On my...the white one! well, purple and white...yellow...awesome guess I just like them all...lol


----------



## Cathie G

I did some gardening yesterday with my new trainee. My 14 year old grandson and I dug up (well he did the digging and the lugging)a front flower bed. I'd not done anything with it for years and it was just pure weeds. I got most of them this time. He did great  I've been thinking about what I'd like to plant there. Thanks Maggie3fan and TheLastGreen because I forgot about pansies. I love them too. Of course I'm going to do a bunch of stray wild violets and echinacea and other perennials. Pansies will fit right in there.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I did some gardening yesterday with my new trainee. My 14 year old grandson and I dug up (well he did the digging and the lugging)a front flower bed. I'd not done anything with it for years and it was just pure weeds. I got most of them this time. He did great  I've been thinking about what I'd like to plant there. Thanks Maggie3fan and TheLastGreen because I forgot about pansies. I love them too. Of course I'm going to do a bunch of stray wild violets and echinacea and other perennials. Pansies will fit right in there.


Woops it was the day before that we dug it all up. Yesterday it poured. And today was drizzling, damp and cold. Even though it's 63°f out I'm cold to the bone. Until I googled I didn't know that pansies little happy faces can grow and bloom all year. my little wild violets can help out with ground cover. A few dandelions and echinacea and we'll see what else.


----------



## Cathie G

Lol look what Joe brought me home from church  Happy Mother's day to all you Tortoise parent mothers


----------



## Cathie G

And well... I found these cute coasters and couldn't resist.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> And well... I found these cute coasters and couldn't resist.
> View attachment 344456


Oh, I LOVE  those, they are so'oo cute


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, rainy & windy all weekend long. This morning finally sunshine!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAGGIEEE!!!!!!!!
Sorry I have to work..
Hope it is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Razberri is just enjoying the  coming in the screen door. I promise she isn't fat at a whopping 5 1/2lbs. She just has built-in pillows


----------



## Maro2Bear

We have had a flock of Rose-Breasted Grosbeaks visiting our trees & feeders this week. This guy stayed still enough for a quick snap. These Grosbeaks belong in the Cardinal family of birds. Nice large beaks that easily tackle seeds.


----------



## Yvonne G

There are too many cats here for birds to visit. One of my great grandsons gave me a bird feeder for Christmas that he made from a kit and I hung it off the front porch where my indoor cats could watch out the window. Since December no one has visited it. I hear mocking birds and occasionally see a hawk, but that's about it.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> There are too many cats here for birds to visit. One of my great grandsons gave me a bird feeder for Christmas that he made from a kit and I hung it off the front porch where my indoor cats could watch out the window. Since December no one has visited it. I hear mocking birds and occasionally see a hawk, but that's about it.


You are so blessed to get to hear mockingbirds. In the early morning, if you listen closely, you may get to hear their other song. It's incredibly pretty. They add a few notes to itheir song each year.


----------



## Cathie G

I've been doing some gardening. My grandson helped me dig up a flower bed I'd given up on. I wanted to plant all perennials but I ran across this cottage lemon strawflower and couldn't resist. This is the deadhead it came with.

its an annual lol! The living plant is just as pretty.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, rainy & windy all weekend long. This morning finally sunshine!


We have heavy rain coming tonight and tomorrow. 
It's much needed but not going to last.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all, 
I've had a busy couple of days with Tilly, 
My sister & co are back tomorrow evening so I've only one more day with Tilly.
I'm sure she'll be really pleased to see them but as long as she's fed and has someone to play with and make a fuss of her she's very happy (Tilly not my sister  although I'm sure she would be the same!!)
I hope you're all having a good week so far.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> I've had a busy couple of days with Tilly,
> My sister & co are back tomorrow evening so I've only one more day with Tilly.
> I'm sure she'll be really pleased to see them but as long as she's fed and has someone to play with and make a fuss of her she's very happy (Tilly not my sister  although I'm sure she would be the same!!)
> I hope you're all having a good week so far.


Today made my week  I was out shopping for Razberri's kibble and had to stop for a train. After seeing around at least 30 train cars go by, I started counting and counted 55. That was the longest train I've ever seen in my life. At least goods we need are getting freed up a bit. It had 2 locamotives but no caboose.wow


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our baby American Robins are looking better today after a few warm, sunny days.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our baby American Robins are looking better today after a few warm, sunny days.


That's so neat that you get to see them grow thru their stages. What are you using to get to? The time I got to, the Robin made a nest so low that I was able to just look in. I didn't have a decent camara and I didn't want to startle them either. I did get some pictures but they're not very good.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Cathie G said:


> I've been doing some gardening. My grandson helped me dig up a flower bed I'd given up on. I wanted to plant all perennials but I ran across this cottage lemon strawflower and couldn't resist. This is the deadhead it came with.
> View attachment 344542
> its an annual lol! The living plant is just as pretty.
> View attachment 344543


Beautiful! Straw flowers/everlastings/sewejaartjies are extremly special to us
Did you know if you snip it off by it's stem (leaving a few inches beneath the flower), and you hang it upside down it will stay like that forever?
By our farm in the Drakensberge we have these everlastings



(Second image from the internet)
They're called helichrysum adenocarpum, they also come in white and yellow, but that varies from season
I got excited when I saw the flower you posted, my brother agrees that it's beautiful!


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Beautiful! Straw flowers/everlastings/sewejaartjies are extremly special to us
> Did you know if you snip it off by it's stem (leaving a few inches beneath the flower), and you hang it upside down it will stay like that forever?
> By our farm in the Drakensberge we have these everlastings
> View attachment 344595
> View attachment 344596
> 
> (Second image from the internet)
> They're called helichrysum adenocarpum, they also come in white and yellow, but that varies from season
> I got excited when I saw the flower you posted, my brother agrees that it's beautiful!


The dead head I posted had a tiny stem but it was almost dry and I didn't want the plant to go into seed mode yet. it's just a baby


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I did finally have to buy some bird seed for my little zebra finches today also and found a 50 cent shirt from Walmart.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wonder if @JoesMum checks in any more? Her daughter would really be interested in this bit of eco terrorism..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder if @JoesMum checks in any more? Her daughter would really be interested in this bit of eco terrorism..
> 
> View attachment 344610


I miss her too.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Beautiful! Straw flowers/everlastings/sewejaartjies are extremly special to us
> Did you know if you snip it off by it's stem (leaving a few inches beneath the flower), and you hang it upside down it will stay like that forever?
> By our farm in the Drakensberge we have these everlastings
> View attachment 344595
> View attachment 344596
> 
> (Second image from the internet)
> They're called helichrysum adenocarpum, they also come in white and yellow, but that varies from season
> I got excited when I saw the flower you posted, my brother agrees that it's beautiful!


Here it's considered an annual but it does come from Australia. Right over on your side of the pond. I'll bet you can get just as pretty easier.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wonder if @JoesMum checks in any more? Her daughter would really be interested in this bit of eco terrorism..
> 
> View attachment 344610


They'll probably do what they did when they annihilated the countryside and ancient woodlands for the HS2 railway scheme and block up any setts


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> They'll probably do what they did when they annihilated the countryside and ancient woodlands for the HS2 railway scheme and block up any setts
> View attachment 344627



Terrible really. But nothing stands in the way of “progress”. Lots of money & ppl & companies behind HS2.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice warm breeze yesterday, slightly overcast, no rain. Soooo, we put a fresh coat of stain/sealer down on the deck. The new benches look good on the freshly stained deck. Today, a few more bags of mulch for the front perennial garden. Hostas are starting to look nice.


----------



## EllieMay

Toretto says hello and so do I!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Toretto says hello and so do I!!
> View attachment 344651


Hello hello hello  I've been wondering about you and how things are going.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I miss her too.


Me too, two, to , too..?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Môre môre! I have some news. Our family's been ill for the last few days, including myself. I woke up and my brother told me his covid test result, positive.
So after 2 years of dodging it through the pandemic, we got it


----------



## Thomas tortoise

TheLastGreen said:


> Môre môre! I have some news. Our family's been ill for the last few days, including myself. I woke up and my brother told me his covid test result, positive.
> So after 2 years of dodging it through the pandemic, we got it
> 
> View attachment 344663


Hope you feel better soon! ;-) ....we have been struggling with some kind of sickness for a few months.... I had it maybe 2 months ago then I gave it to the rest of my family to hold on to till I was ready to get it again which was two days ago.... We're all getting better (slowly) I reckon we got a few days left before it permanently Leaves. Its not that bad.......but anyway. The weather has been great over here! It was 90F. degrees Yesterday. All week its not suppose to drop below 80F.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Thomas tortoise said:


> Hope you feel better soon! ;-) ....we have been struggling with some kind of sickness for a few months.... I had it maybe 2 months ago then I gave it to the rest of my family to hold on to till I was ready to get it again which was two days ago.... We're all getting better (slowly) I reckon we got a few days left before it permanently Leaves. Its not that bad.......but anyway. The weather has been great over here! It was 90F. degrees Yesterday. All week its not suppose to drop below 80F.


My brother has the same type of thing, on and off for the last month! But anyway, hope you guys get better soon! How's your torts settling in? They must like the new weather. Here it's cold nights and slightly windy, dropping to about 8C, but staying 23C in the day, winter's coming quick here!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Môre môre! I have some news. Our family's been ill for the last few days, including myself. I woke up and my brother told me his covid test result, positive.
> So after 2 years of dodging it through the pandemic, we got it
> View attachment 344663


Sorry to hear covid has finally caught up with you. I hope your symptoms are mild and that it leaves you all as quickly as it came. Get well soon.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Môre môre! I have some news. Our family's been ill for the last few days, including myself. I woke up and my brother told me his covid test result, positive.
> So after 2 years of dodging it through the pandemic, we got it
> View attachment 344663


So sorry. I hope you all have a mild case and no long covid. You have to love zebras though right. Especially getting the privilege of seeing them in the wild. Thank God for sanctuaries.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Toretto says hello and so do I!!
> View attachment 344651


Hi Heather and Toretto!
Lovely to hear from you and I hope you and all the family are well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another rainy Friday, Saturday & Sunday. Made a quick trip for some misc groceries including dandelions, large leafy kale & massive aloe vera hunks (from Mexico), for Ms Sully. These greens are added as toppers to the lawn grass that we are now daily trimming & feeding.

We also picked up some Japanese Shiratake “noodles” that are similar to pasta noodles but made from a particular type of yam. They are packed in small plastic bags fully hydrated. Supposedly these noodles are similar to pasta, can be stir fried, sauce added & will taste like any good pasta. The good thing - almost zero calories, zero carbohydrates.






For gardeners out there… I logged into & ordered “free” ground up wood chips from local arborists who want to easily get rid of shredded wood. Hopefully we get a nice batch. Lots of caveats…but hey, it’s free  https://getchipdrop.com/

Started a new wood working project. More bandsaw & sanding work.
Updates to follow - or not. Depends on the outcome.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another rainy Friday, Saturday & Sunday. Made a quick trip for some misc groceries including dandelions, large leafy kale & massive aloe vera hunks (from Mexico), for Ms Sully. These greens are added as toppers to the lawn grass that we are now daily trimming & feeding.
> 
> We also picked up some Japanese Shiratake “noodles” that are similar to pasta noodles but made from a particular type of yam. They are packed in small plastic bags fully hydrated. Supposedly these noodles are similar to pasta, can be stir fried, sauce added & will taste like any good pasta. The good thing - almost zero calories, zero carbohydrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gardeners out there… I logged into & ordered “free” ground up wood chips from local arborists who want to easily get rid of shredded wood. Hopefully we get a nice batch. Lots of caveats…but hey, it’s free  https://getchipdrop.com/
> 
> Started a new wood working project. More bandsaw & sanding work.
> Updates to follow - or not. Depends on the outcome.


Are those book ends or something for a little shelving unit? the patterns of the wood itself is interesting also.


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> Hope you feel better soon! ;-) ....we have been struggling with some kind of sickness for a few months.... I had it maybe 2 months ago then I gave it to the rest of my family to hold on to till I was ready to get it again which was two days ago.... We're all getting better (slowly) I reckon we got a few days left before it permanently Leaves. Its not that bad.......but anyway. The weather has been great over here! It was 90F. degrees Yesterday. All week its not suppose to drop below 80F.


I also hope your family is doing ok  there is other stuff going round too. Being sick sucks  whatever it is. Feel better


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Are those book ends or something for a little shelving unit? the patterns of the wood itself is interesting also.



Patience. But not book ends or shelving. Plain old pine, in fact these are cut offs from the deck bench project.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

TheLastGreen said:


> My brother has the same type of thing, on and off for the last month! But anyway, hope you guys get better soon! How's your torts settling in? They must like the new weather. Here it's cold nights and slightly windy, dropping to about 8C, but staying 23C in the day, winter's coming quick here!


My new tortoises are doing great! Eating and growing. I'm keeping up with giving them baths everyday.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Another rainy Friday, Saturday & Sunday. Made a quick trip for some misc groceries including dandelions, large leafy kale & massive aloe vera hunks (from Mexico), for Ms Sully. These greens are added as toppers to the lawn grass that we are now daily trimming & feeding.
> 
> We also picked up some Japanese Shiratake “noodles” that are similar to pasta noodles but made from a particular type of yam. They are packed in small plastic bags fully hydrated. Supposedly these noodles are similar to pasta, can be stir fried, sauce added & will taste like any good pasta. The good thing - almost zero calories, zero carbohydrates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gardeners out there… I logged into & ordered “free” ground up wood chips from local arborists who want to easily get rid of shredded wood. Hopefully we get a nice batch. Lots of caveats…but hey, it’s free  https://getchipdrop.com/
> 
> Started a new wood working project. More bandsaw & sanding work.
> Updates to follow - or not. Depends on the outcome.


Hum, I wonder if I cam make my own noodles


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's bright and warm here but plenty of clouds about too. We have some heavy rain coming in tonight - but that's good!

Lola is enjoying have a free run between his room and the garden with without that pesky Tilly around. (I haven't told him yet but she's coming back for a day or two on the 25th while my sister's family go to Oxford for my niece's graduation ceremony ).

I had to complete a pre surgery assessment online yesterday, so hopefully my knee arthroscopy will happen quite soon. I really hope so - walking Tilly made me realise just how restricting my knee pain is, and I'm looking forward to being able to walk much longer distances. 

I hope you all have a pleasant Saturday I'm just catching up with chores.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's bright and warm here but plenty of clouds about too. We have some heavy rain coming in tonight - but that's good!
> 
> Lola is enjoying have a free run between his room and the garden with without that pesky Tilly around. (I haven't told him yet but she's coming back for a day or two on the 25th while my sister's family go to Oxford for my niece's graduation ceremony ).
> 
> I had to complete a pre surgery assessment online yesterday, so hopefully my knee arthroscopy will happen quite soon. I really hope so - walking Tilly made me realise just how restricting my knee pain is, and I'm looking forward to being able to walk much longer distances.
> 
> I hope you all have a pleasant Saturday I'm just catching up with chores.



Good luck with the surgery & pain relief. I didnt realize how my hip pain kept me from easily doing a million daily chores.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Patience. But not book ends or shelving. Plain old pine, in fact these are cut offs from the deck bench project.


Hahaha patience  whatever.... now I'm even more intrigued because it's scrap pine from the deck benches with the Celtic symbol carved into the back of them..


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> My new tortoises are doing great! Eating and growing. I'm keeping up with giving them baths everyday.


It's amazing to me how much having tortoises and such keeps you up and about even if you're sick. I credit Sapphire for saving my life many times. It takes a bit of moving to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's bright and warm here but plenty of clouds about too. We have some heavy rain coming in tonight - but that's good!
> 
> Lola is enjoying have a free run between his room and the garden with without that pesky Tilly around. (I haven't told him yet but she's coming back for a day or two on the 25th while my sister's family go to Oxford for my niece's graduation ceremony ).
> 
> I had to complete a pre surgery assessment online yesterday, so hopefully my knee arthroscopy will happen quite soon. I really hope so - walking Tilly made me realise just how restricting my knee pain is, and I'm looking forward to being able to walk much longer distances.
> 
> I hope you all have a pleasant Saturday I'm just catching up with chores.


I'll be hoping and praying with you for you.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Cathie G said:


> It's amazing to me how much having tortoises and such keeps you up and about even if you're sick. I credit Sapphire for saving my life many times. It takes a bit of moving to keep on keeping on.


It really gives me something to do. Which I'm grateful for that. Also its really nice they are inside cause I'm allergic to....pollin I believe so when I go outside it really acts up in the sping. And it makes my sickness 2 times as worse. And its kinda weird. (My allergies) it only goes off when it wants too. Cause I was outside hiking all day and I guess it decided to hold off. Also I think my sickness is finally gone! Sure I still got a really small stuffy nose but other than that I feel great! ( changing the subject)..... while I was hiking I found two speckled king snakes, a water snake, a... my guess A copperhead. And lots of skinks I caught one speckled king snake and held it for about 2 hours till I thought. "Maybe I should let it go now" then I guess it thought so too so.... It bit me on the arm. it didnt hurt as much as I expected but It got what it wanted freedom! and I got what I wanted... I souvenir. When it let go it left a small, very small tooth! And I also got to see a skink that just layed its egg on the path! I gently picked them both up and moved them to a safe spot where nobody would step on them. So you could say I had one epic adventure!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck with the surgery & pain relief. I didnt realize how my hip pain kept me from easily doing a million daily chores.  Fingers crossed.


Thanks Mark I'll still have a couple of months to wait if the first arthroscopy is anything to go by but at least I've started the process.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
The rain arrived last night to dampen the dust and it's a pretty grey day here now but all good. 
I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

More rain here, but it’s good for our flowers. 
Happy Sunday


----------



## JoesMum

Hello strangers. Sorry I have been away for quite a while. Life has been busy and TFO has had to be dropped for a while. Thank you @Gillian M for giving me a poke 

We have now started baby bird season at the rescue so and it’s been keeping me busy. As has the wildlife in my garden with having to take a female hed from my garden to the rescue because she’s limping. She is currently on pregnancy watch there and could give birth any day!

I also took in a baby hedgehog found out in the daytime by an elderly friend who lives about 10 minutes drive from me.

My daughter has had a bad run. She slipped while out doing a dormouse survey and broke her ankle. They put a medical boot on it and told her she had to sit with her foot raised above her hip which made it impossible to work on a computer. She was just starting to get mobile with the boot when she caught covid despite being triple vaxxed… she had only been out to the pharmacy to collect a prescription. When the boot came off she still found it difficult to walk and the physiotherapist she saw said she had also torn 3 out 4 of the ankle ligaaments. She is feeling pretty down over the whole situation and atill suffer from exhaustion after the covid. I have been doing what I can to help her out while her mobility is impaired. 

Meanwhile we have been absolutely fine. I am typing this from a hotel in Lerwick which is the main town in the Shetland Islands. The Shetlands are a small group a long way north of Scotland. They are at 60 degrees latitude… the same as Anchorage in Alaska and Bergen in Norway… but a little warmer thanks to the Jet Stream. We arrived yesterday and will spend our week birdwatching, walking and hoping to see Otters and Orcas.

View across the natural harbour toward Lerwick.


A puffin was the first bird we saw minutes after our plane landed.



Sorry this is a bit of a “Hi and Bye” as the internet isn’t great up here. Hope all os well with all you.

Linda x


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> More rain here, but it’s good for our flowers.
> Happy Sunday
> 
> View attachment 344744
> View attachment 344745
> View attachment 344746
> View attachment 344747


The flowers against the black background makes a great picture, Mark!


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> Hello strangers. Sorry I have been away for quite a while. Life has been busy and TFO has had to be dropped for a while. Thank you @Gillian M for giving me a poke
> 
> We have now started baby bird season at the rescue so and it’s been keeping me busy. As has the wildlife in my garden with having to take a female hed from my garden to the rescue because she’s limping. She is currently on pregnancy watch there and could give birth any day!
> 
> I also took in a baby hedgehog found out in the daytime by an elderly friend who lives about 10 minutes drive from me.
> 
> My daughter has had a bad run. She slipped while out doing a dormouse survey and broke her ankle. They put a medical boot on it and told her she had to sit with her foot raised above her hip which made it impossible to work on a computer. She was just starting to get mobile with the boot when she caught covid despite being triple vaxxed… she had only been out to the pharmacy to collect a prescription. When the boot came off she still found it difficult to walk and the physiotherapist she saw said she had also torn 3 out 4 of the ankle ligaaments. She is feeling pretty down over the whole situation and atill suffer from exhaustion after the covid. I have been doing what I can to help her out while her mobility is impaired.
> 
> Meanwhile we have been absolutely fine. I am typing this from a hotel in Lerwick which is the main town in the Shetland Islands. The Shetlands are a small group a long way north of Scotland. They are at 60 degrees latitude… the same as Anchorage in Alaska and Bergen in Norway… but a little warmer thanks to the Jet Stream. We arrived yesterday and will spend our week birdwatching, walking and hoping to see Otters and Orcas.
> 
> View across the natural harbour toward Lerwick.
> View attachment 344761
> 
> A puffin was the first bird we saw minutes after our plane landed.
> View attachment 344765
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a bit of a “Hi and Bye” as the internet isn’t great up here. Hope all os well with all you.
> 
> Linda x


You got that wrong, Linda, WE'RE not the strangers, YOU are!


----------



## Gillian M

JoesMum said:


> Hello strangers. Sorry I have been away for quite a while. Life has been busy and TFO has had to be dropped for a while. Thank you @Gillian M for giving me a poke
> 
> We have now started baby bird season at the rescue so and it’s been keeping me busy. As has the wildlife in my garden with having to take a female hed from my garden to the rescue because she’s limping. She is currently on pregnancy watch there and could give birth any day!
> 
> I also took in a baby hedgehog found out in the daytime by an elderly friend who lives about 10 minutes drive from me.
> 
> My daughter has had a bad run. She slipped while out doing a dormouse survey and broke her ankle. They put a medical boot on it and told her she had to sit with her foot raised above her hip which made it impossible to work on a computer. She was just starting to get mobile with the boot when she caught covid despite being triple vaxxed… she had only been out to the pharmacy to collect a prescription. When the boot came off she still found it difficult to walk and the physiotherapist she saw said she had also torn 3 out 4 of the ankle ligaaments. She is feeling pretty down over the whole situation and atill suffer from exhaustion after the covid. I have been doing what I can to help her out while her mobility is impaired.
> 
> Meanwhile we have been absolutely fine. I am typing this from a hotel in Lerwick which is the main town in the Shetland Islands. The Shetlands are a small group a long way north of Scotland. They are at 60 degrees latitude… the same as Anchorage in Alaska and Bergen in Norway… but a little warmer thanks to the Jet Stream. We arrived yesterday and will spend our week birdwatching, walking and hoping to see Otters and Orcas.
> 
> View across the natural harbour toward Lerwick.
> View attachment 344761
> 
> A puffin was the first bird we saw minutes after our plane landed.
> View attachment 344765
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a bit of a “Hi and Bye” as the internet isn’t great up here. Hope all os well with all you.
> 
> Linda x


Hi Linda. Lovely to hear from you, at last!


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> The rain arrived last night to dampen the dust and it's a pretty grey day here now but all good.
> I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday.


Good evening (it's 8.39pm here). 

Grey here too, and very annoying sandstorms.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The flowers against the black background makes a great picture, Mark!



Thanks. But it’s the flowers doing all the show. I just help tell tell their story.


----------



## Gillian M

TheLastGreen said:


> Môre môre! I have some news. Our family's been ill for the last few days, including myself. I woke up and my brother told me his covid test result, positive.
> So after 2 years of dodging it through the pandemic, we got it
> View attachment 344663


Wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> It really gives me something to do. Which I'm grateful for that. Also its really nice they are inside cause I'm allergic to....pollin I believe so when I go outside it really acts up in the sping. And it makes my sickness 2 times as worse. And its kinda weird. (My allergies) it only goes off when it wants too. Cause I was outside hiking all day and I guess it decided to hold off. Also I think my sickness is finally gone! Sure I still got a really small stuffy nose but other than that I feel great! ( changing the subject)..... while I was hiking I found two speckled king snakes, a water snake, a... my guess A copperhead. And lots of skinks I caught one speckled king snake and held it for about 2 hours till I thought. "Maybe I should let it go now" then I guess it thought so too so.... It bit me on the arm. it didnt hurt as much as I expected but It got what it wanted freedom! and I got what I wanted... I souvenir. When it let go it left a small, very small tooth! And I also got to see a skink that just layed its egg on the path! I gently picked them both up and moved them to a safe spot where nobody would step on them. So you could say I had one epic adventure!


I think most allergies do that, exactly what you are saying. That's why it's so hard to figure out exactly what ones are giving you the most problems. I've found that the pandemic has given me a new fighting tool though. The medical grade masks have always made me sick but the cloth ones don't. I'm still wearing mine because the cloth ones filter pollen really well. Sorry you took a little snip but listen to your telepathic message next time I guess.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Hello strangers. Sorry I have been away for quite a while. Life has been busy and TFO has had to be dropped for a while. Thank you @Gillian M for giving me a poke
> 
> We have now started baby bird season at the rescue so and it’s been keeping me busy. As has the wildlife in my garden with having to take a female hed from my garden to the rescue because she’s limping. She is currently on pregnancy watch there and could give birth any day!
> 
> I also took in a baby hedgehog found out in the daytime by an elderly friend who lives about 10 minutes drive from me.
> 
> My daughter has had a bad run. She slipped while out doing a dormouse survey and broke her ankle. They put a medical boot on it and told her she had to sit with her foot raised above her hip which made it impossible to work on a computer. She was just starting to get mobile with the boot when she caught covid despite being triple vaxxed… she had only been out to the pharmacy to collect a prescription. When the boot came off she still found it difficult to walk and the physiotherapist she saw said she had also torn 3 out 4 of the ankle ligaaments. She is feeling pretty down over the whole situation and atill suffer from exhaustion after the covid. I have been doing what I can to help her out while her mobility is impaired.
> 
> Meanwhile we have been absolutely fine. I am typing this from a hotel in Lerwick which is the main town in the Shetland Islands. The Shetlands are a small group a long way north of Scotland. They are at 60 degrees latitude… the same as Anchorage in Alaska and Bergen in Norway… but a little warmer thanks to the Jet Stream. We arrived yesterday and will spend our week birdwatching, walking and hoping to see Otters and Orcas.
> 
> View across the natural harbour toward Lerwick.
> View attachment 344761
> 
> A puffin was the first bird we saw minutes after our plane landed.
> View attachment 344765
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a bit of a “Hi and Bye” as the internet isn’t great up here. Hope all os well with all you.
> 
> Linda x


It's so good to see you. Sorry about your daughter. I feel her pain believe me. What helped me the most was getting a nebulizer with Albuterol. I only use it once a day with a Mucinex. But there's another side to covid that I can't find a lot of info on and that's what it can do with your digestive system. I'll be praying for her that all the right answers to help her happen. I love your pictures


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Cathie G said:


> Sorry you took a little snip but listen to your telepathic message next time I guess.


I got more than just a tooth! I got a battle wound too!.... Ikr!


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> I got more than just a tooth! I got a battle wound too!.... Ikr!


Id probably have a heart attack  thank goodness all the black snakes I've stepped on didn't get mad at me... I did have to run once from a blue racer though  I didn't step on him he just got mad cause I almost did  I promise I'm telling the truth.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Hello strangers. Sorry I have been away for quite a while. Life has been busy and TFO has had to be dropped for a while. Thank you @Gillian M for giving me a poke
> 
> We have now started baby bird season at the rescue so and it’s been keeping me busy. As has the wildlife in my garden with having to take a female hed from my garden to the rescue because she’s limping. She is currently on pregnancy watch there and could give birth any day!
> 
> I also took in a baby hedgehog found out in the daytime by an elderly friend who lives about 10 minutes drive from me.
> 
> My daughter has had a bad run. She slipped while out doing a dormouse survey and broke her ankle. They put a medical boot on it and told her she had to sit with her foot raised above her hip which made it impossible to work on a computer. She was just starting to get mobile with the boot when she caught covid despite being triple vaxxed… she had only been out to the pharmacy to collect a prescription. When the boot came off she still found it difficult to walk and the physiotherapist she saw said she had also torn 3 out 4 of the ankle ligaaments. She is feeling pretty down over the whole situation and atill suffer from exhaustion after the covid. I have been doing what I can to help her out while her mobility is impaired.
> 
> Meanwhile we have been absolutely fine. I am typing this from a hotel in Lerwick which is the main town in the Shetland Islands. The Shetlands are a small group a long way north of Scotland. They are at 60 degrees latitude… the same as Anchorage in Alaska and Bergen in Norway… but a little warmer thanks to the Jet Stream. We arrived yesterday and will spend our week birdwatching, walking and hoping to see Otters and Orcas.
> 
> View across the natural harbour toward Lerwick.
> View attachment 344761
> 
> A puffin was the first bird we saw minutes after our plane landed.
> View attachment 344765
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a bit of a “Hi and Bye” as the internet isn’t great up here. Hope all os well with all you.
> 
> Linda x


Hi Linda glad you are well and still travelling! 
So sorry to hear about JoesSis and hope she makes a speedy recovery from the accident and covid - she must be very frustrated being stuck at home. Just goes to show how covid is still lurking about. Thank goodness she's had the jabs, because it could have been so much worse for her, and it sounds bad enough even with them.
I hope you are able to send some more postcards from such a beautiful part of the world - have a lovely time!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Grey and wet here again but we certainly need it.
I've been to the local shop this morning and I've been trying to work out why the gorse bushes on a patch of land mainly used for storage by a building company have turned brown - they are usually bright yellow at this time of year and full of bees etc. I'm wondering if the company has poisoned them.  I'm going back later to have another good look. This company says it looks after the environment but if they have sprayed the bushes on the bank of the river I'll be reporting them. Hopefully, they haven't, but I've been walking past them for years and I can't think why else they would have all turned brown.
Anyway I hope you all have a good Monday.
TTFN


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Grey and wet here again but we certainly need it.
> I've been to the local shop this morning and I've been trying to work out why the gorse bushes on a patch of land mainly used for storage by a building company have turned brown - they are usually bright yellow at this time of year and full of bees etc. I'm wondering if the company has poisoned them.  I'm going back later to have another good look. This company says it looks after the environment but if they have sprayed the bushes on the bank of the river I'll be reporting them. Hopefully, they haven't, but I've been walking past them for years and I can't think why else they would have all turned brown.
> Anyway I hope you all have a good Monday.
> TTFN


We are going to have a great Monday! We are going swimming and we are also getting a new pony!

Hope y'all have a great Monday as well!!


----------



## Gillian M

Thomas tortoise said:


> We are going to have a great Monday! We are going swimming and we are also getting a new pony!
> 
> Hope y'all have a great Monday as well!!
> View attachment 344784


Same to you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Thomas tortoise said:


> We are going to have a great Monday! We are going swimming and we are also getting a new pony!
> 
> Hope y'all have a great Monday as well!!
> View attachment 344784


Pony? The kind that become horses??? cute babies


----------



## MenagerieGrl

maggie3fan said:


> Pony? The kind that become horses??? cute babies


Maggie, or are you thinking of the 760-hp Shelby GT-500 Mustang . . . pony?


----------



## Maggie3fan

MenagerieGrl said:


> Maggie, or are you thinking of the 760-hp Shelby GT-500 Mustang . . . pony?


no, and I am not a Mustang person...but that Shelby is a horse of a different color...lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yucky day here. A short burst of sunlight in the morning that made me THINK of zipping off kayaking. Check the forecast…..a line of thunderstorms heading our way from the West. . Bring on thecwater in rain is ok, not thunderstorms. 

Light rain arrived earlier than predicted…I got out quickly to cut a bushel of grass for our Sully. Our new norm is a bushel of cut lawn grass & weeds a day keeps our Sully happy & fed. 

Latest check of weather….yep, storms arriving soon.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I can't take beautiful photos, like Mark does, and we have not left winter behind yet, it froze while I was in california and I lost a lot, I don't have many blooms now...not much is coming up....but I laughed when I saw a theme that was not intentional...
this is Jessie's Song...


my Clematis...


my favorite...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky day here. A short burst of sunlight in the morning that made me THINK of zipping off kayaking. Check the forecast…..a line of thunderstorms heading our way from the West. . Bring on thecwater in rain is ok, not thunderstorms.
> 
> Light rain arrived earlier than predicted…I got out quickly to cut a bushel of grass for our Sully. Our new norm is a bushel of cut lawn grass & weeds a day keeps our Sully happy & fed.
> 
> Latest check of weather….yep, storms arriving soon.
> 
> View attachment 344787


do you use a mower or what? Mary will not eat grass cut by the mower, but will if cut with weed eater or scissors...


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> do you use a mower or what? Mary will not eat grass cut by the mower, but will if cut with weed eater or scissors...



Yes, I do use a mower right into a bag. I cut about 10 rows a day then stop, dump into a bushel basket. Our Sully didn't eat this cut grass right away, I just sprinkled handfuls over other things at first. Now, i guess it’s like being in your car & a front-end loader drops a
bucketful of steamed crabs or french fries on you. What? Did i super size this?


----------



## Thomas tortoise

maggie3fan said:


> Pony? The kind that become horses??? cute babies


Its a 10 hand pony that is full grown. 12-15 years old.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Rain stopped for now, sun shining brightly.

Right before the rain, I took a quick pix of the front garden. It doesn’t get much greener, not even in Donegal.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky day here. A short burst of sunlight in the morning that made me THINK of zipping off kayaking. Check the forecast…..a line of thunderstorms heading our way from the West. . Bring on thecwater in rain is ok, not thunderstorms.
> 
> Light rain arrived earlier than predicted…I got out quickly to cut a bushel of grass for our Sully. Our new norm is a bushel of cut lawn grass & weeds a day keeps our Sully happy & fed.
> 
> Latest check of weather….yep, storms arriving soon.
> 
> View attachment 344787


Sorry. I must have sent all that your way  I woke up to booming very early this morning. Lots of thunder with a nice rain though. I love the sound of thunder and was able to go back to sleep. It's been on the cooler side all day.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Yucky day here. A short burst of sunlight in the morning that made me THINK of zipping off kayaking. Check the forecast…..a line of thunderstorms heading our way from the West. . Bring on thecwater in rain is ok, not thunderstorms.
> 
> Light rain arrived earlier than predicted…I got out quickly to cut a bushel of grass for our Sully. Our new norm is a bushel of cut lawn grass & weeds a day keeps our Sully happy & fed.
> 
> Latest check of weather….yep, storms arriving soon.
> 
> View attachment 344787



I was a 3. 
Hope you survived Maro2bear!!!!!
I’ll be swimming to work tomorrow.

The rain and flooded side streets!!!
Yowza !!!!!!
I needed your kayak!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Sunny, bright, cool & zero humidity this morning. That big storm pushed it all away. Soooo,off kayaking this morning.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's bright and warm here but plenty of clouds about too. We have some heavy rain coming in tonight - but that's good!
> 
> Lola is enjoying have a free run between his room and the garden with without that pesky Tilly around. (I haven't told him yet but she's coming back for a day or two on the 25th while my sister's family go to Oxford for my niece's graduation ceremony ).
> 
> I had to complete a pre surgery assessment online yesterday, so hopefully my knee arthroscopy will happen quite soon. I really hope so - walking Tilly made me realise just how restricting my knee pain is, and I'm looking forward to being able to walk much longer distances.
> 
> I hope you all have a pleasant Saturday I'm just catching up with chores.


Hey Lyn. I’ll be thinking about you and praying for the best outcome with your surgery..


----------



## EllieMay

JoesMum said:


> Hello strangers. Sorry I have been away for quite a while. Life has been busy and TFO has had to be dropped for a while. Thank you @Gillian M for giving me a poke
> 
> We have now started baby bird season at the rescue so and it’s been keeping me busy. As has the wildlife in my garden with having to take a female hed from my garden to the rescue because she’s limping. She is currently on pregnancy watch there and could give birth any day!
> 
> I also took in a baby hedgehog found out in the daytime by an elderly friend who lives about 10 minutes drive from me.
> 
> My daughter has had a bad run. She slipped while out doing a dormouse survey and broke her ankle. They put a medical boot on it and told her she had to sit with her foot raised above her hip which made it impossible to work on a computer. She was just starting to get mobile with the boot when she caught covid despite being triple vaxxed… she had only been out to the pharmacy to collect a prescription. When the boot came off she still found it difficult to walk and the physiotherapist she saw said she had also torn 3 out 4 of the ankle ligaaments. She is feeling pretty down over the whole situation and atill suffer from exhaustion after the covid. I have been doing what I can to help her out while her mobility is impaired.
> 
> Meanwhile we have been absolutely fine. I am typing this from a hotel in Lerwick which is the main town in the Shetland Islands. The Shetlands are a small group a long way north of Scotland. They are at 60 degrees latitude… the same as Anchorage in Alaska and Bergen in Norway… but a little warmer thanks to the Jet Stream. We arrived yesterday and will spend our week birdwatching, walking and hoping to see Otters and Orcas.
> 
> View across the natural harbour toward Lerwick.
> View attachment 344761
> 
> A puffin was the first bird we saw minutes after our plane landed.
> View attachment 344765
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a bit of a “Hi and Bye” as the internet isn’t great up here. Hope all os well with all you.
> 
> Linda x


So sorry to see this about your daughter but really good to read your updates.. y’all stay safe!!


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Update - marchedes. My one year and 5 month old tortoise is starting to grow smother and bigger  his weight is currently 376 grams. 376 grams is equivalent to 13.3 OZ. Update - new tortoises. (I still didnt name them yet) but they are doing great! At the weight of 50 grams. And The other one is 48 grams.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hey Lyn. I’ll be thinking about you and praying for the best outcome with your surgery..


Thanks Heather. I have a telephone anaesthetic assessment with a nurse practitioner on Thurs afternoon -not sure how that will work, I had to have bloods and an ECG before last arthroscopy. 
Maybe this time it will be telephone surgery and they'll just talk me through how to do it myself!
Anyway it will be yet another step closer.
This op may be sooner than I think - better get a bagged packed!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Got out on the water early, before some strong winds kicked up. Spotted a few Eagles (adults & yearlings), an otter, a muskrat & a very neat water snake.

My Launch



Mr Snake




About Half Way Along


And A Goose


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
It was quite a warm day today at 69F, but we've been having a good downpour for the last couple of hours. More heavy rain on the way for tomorrow evening, I think our April showers have finally arrived, and by the weekend the temps will be back down to the mid 50s.
I've been cutting back an overgrown bay/laurel shrub today - it has grown larger than I wanted but it acts as a good screen. I think I'll have to thin it out though. I may try to grow some new shrubs in pots from the woody cuttings.
Lola has enjoyed basking in the patchy sunshine and has been very active and hungry today.
I hope you're all having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
> It was quite a warm day today at 69F, but we've been having a good downpour for the last couple of hours. More heavy rain on the way for tomorrow evening, I think our April showers have finally arrived, and by the weekend the temps will be back down to the mid 50s.
> I've been cutting back an overgrown bay/laurel shrub today - it has grown larger than I wanted but it acts as a good screen. I think I'll have to thin it out though. I may try to grow some new shrubs in pots from the woody cuttings.
> Lola has enjoyed basking in the patchy sunshine and has been very active and hungry today.
> I hope you're all having a good Tuesday.


Hope you enjoy your tue. As well! It has been very warm here for the last few weeks it reached 80 degrees F. Today and I got to go swimming in our new outdoor pool!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
> It was quite a warm day today at 69F, but we've been having a good downpour for the last couple of hours. More heavy rain on the way for tomorrow evening, I think our April showers have finally arrived, and by the weekend the temps will be back down to the mid 50s.
> I've been cutting back an overgrown bay/laurel shrub today - it has grown larger than I wanted but it acts as a good screen. I think I'll have to thin it out though. I may try to grow some new shrubs in pots from the woody cuttings.
> Lola has enjoyed basking in the patchy sunshine and has been very active and hungry today.
> I hope you're all having a good Tuesday.


Every thing we've had going on is a month late too. We had March winds in April and April showers starting late April and now May... Sapphire gets antsy if I don't take him out every day cause I started getting him out early this year. His skin is looking nice and his eyelids look a pretty blueish though. So I'm getting him out every day I can. Tomorrow is mine and Sapphire's 15 year anniversary. And to boot it's my grandson's birthday and his little son will be born too. It's a triple whammy


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good thing I went kayaking yesterday. Received a phone call from an approved arborist on the “ChipDrop” website that i registered with last week & it looks like I’m getting a “truck full” today. 

How many yards full?…..we’ll see









Free Wood Chip Mulch | ChipDrop


Helping gardeners get free mulch. Helping arborists empty their trucks.




getchipdrop.com


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Sorry I didnt show y'all the pony sooner, but...better late then never right? So I rode her yesterday...BIG MISTAKE! She was way to small and frankly not ready to be ridden. She started jumping, rearing, and bucking all at the same time! And the girth was to loose so the entire saddle slid on her belly and I went flying! But i was not going to let her get away with that. (If y'all know horses you should know you cant let them get away with being bad. Then they will just keep doing it.) So I jumped back on her determined to survive. I gripped the saddle as hard as I could ready for anything. But she was and angel! She was walking perfectly....until.... I made her trot. Well now I know she needs a lot of work on trotting. Anyway... she did the same thing she did before...jumping, bucking, and rearing. I fell again but this time It was a bit more serious than the last time. I slashed my knee and bruised all along my thigh. HONEST! But I was DETERMINED not to let her get away with it! *sigh*... I was not about to get back on her so I lunged her for a while and she learned....until next time. ..... do y'all have any exciting storys?


I also got all my tortoises outside...it was perfect weather. 85 degrees F. And I am super surprised. Marcedes grew around 30 grams in 14 days. (the babys ARE separated from Marcedes)

I am thinking about naming the one below veera (vear-rah)


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> Sorry I didnt show y'all the pony sooner, but...better late then never right? So I rode her yesterday...BIG MISTAKE! She was way to small and frankly not ready to be ridden. She started jumping, rearing, and bucking all at the same time! And the girth was to loose so the entire saddle slid on her belly and I went flying! But i was not going to let her get away with that. (If y'all know horses you should know you cant let them get away with being bad. Then they will just keep doing it.) So I jumped back on her determined to survive. I gripped the saddle as hard as I could ready for anything. But she was and angel! She was walking perfectly....until.... I made her trot. Well now I know she needs a lot of work on trotting. Anyway... she did the same thing she did before...jumping, bucking, and rearing. I fell again but this time It was a bit more serious than the last time. I slashed my knee and bruised all along my thigh. HONEST! But I was DETERMINED not to let her get away with it! *sigh*... I was not about to get back on her so I lunged her for a while and she learned....until next time. ..... do y'all have any exciting storys?
> View attachment 344903
> 
> I also got all my tortoises outside...it was perfect weather. 85 degrees F. And I am super surprised. Marcedes grew around 30 grams in 14 days. (the babys ARE separated from Marcedes)
> View attachment 344905
> I am thinking about naming the one below veera (vear-rah)
> View attachment 344904


Cute torts  but you got a pony right  well... enough said. They don't care what you think


----------



## Maro2Bear

I think Spring ends today…


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I think Spring ends today…
> 
> View attachment 344911


That's strange because I've been having those temps outside all month on and off and way higher. I got Sapphire out early this year. And had to use the air conditioner in early May.


----------



## Cathie G

My great grandson will arrive today instead of yesterday. That would have been fun. My Tortoise anniversary and his dad's birthday and Xavier's but it's for sure  it'll be today instead. Oh well It'll be just as fun to keep the party going for several days.. perfect excuses


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Cathie G said:


> Cute torts  but you got a pony right  well... enough said. They don't care what you think


All you need to know is. Ponies are demons!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> I think Spring ends today…
> 
> View attachment 344911


I couldn't stand that
I hope our summer temps are lower.
I'm quite happy when it's cool and even wet - in moderation!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Natural bug repellant basking away in our morning sunshine.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Maro2Bear said:


> Natural bug repellant basking away in our morning sunshine.
> View attachment 344949


Is that a Rat snake?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thomas tortoise said:


> Is that a Rat snake?



Just your common Black Snake.

Here is what they are officially called “North American Racer”





__





Maryland Snakes (Order Squamata)


An official website of the State of Maryland.




dnr.maryland.gov


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well hello everyone, it has been awhile. Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing new here, haven't had rain but a couple short moments. About 3 times in the last 3 weeks. A half mile away they are doing fine with the rain. 
One of my sons is coming to Marathon Key on Monday. His wife and 2 grandsons are coming also.We will be going down to visit them for 4 days. It is only a 2hr trip for us to Marathon Key.
Of course we will go fishing!


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> All you need to know is. Ponies are demons!


I've had one


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well hello everyone, it has been awhile. Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing new here, haven't had rain but a couple short moments. About 3 times in the last 3 weeks. A half mile away they are doing fine with the rain.
> One of my sons is coming to Marathon Key on Monday. His wife and 2 grandsons are coming also.We will be going down to visit them for 4 days. It is only a 2hr trip for us to Marathon Key.
> Of course we will go fishing!


It's really good to see you  happy fishing! I got my first great grandson from my first son yesterday. The baby was going to happen on my grandson's birthday and my 15 year anniversary with my tortoise but Elizabeth just said no to the doctors about being induced. Xavier arrived just on time


----------



## Cathie G

I just got some pictures of my great grandson and I'm going to try to post my favorite. He's so cute


----------



## Yvonne G

His facial expression reminds me of "Laugh In's" - " Hm-m-m. . . very interesting! " And lordy, look at that white hair! Blond hair and blue eyes? What a cutie!


----------



## zolasmum

He looks very intelligent, as well as being excessively cute
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> His facial expression reminds me of "Laugh In's" - " Hm-m-m. . . very interesting! " And lordy, look at that white hair! Blond hair and blue eyes? What a cutie!


Thanks. My grandson is great at taking pictures or I'm prejudiced. He's just the cutest


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I just got some pictures of my great grandson and I'm going to try to post my favorite. He's so cute
> View attachment 344970


Ah'hhh LOVE!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I just got some pictures of my great grandson and I'm going to try to post my favorite. He's so cute
> View attachment 344970


Congratulations! What a cutie.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Well hello everyone, it has been awhile. Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing new here, haven't had rain but a couple short moments. About 3 times in the last 3 weeks. A half mile away they are doing fine with the rain.
> One of my sons is coming to Marathon Key on Monday. His wife and 2 grandsons are coming also.We will be going down to visit them for 4 days. It is only a 2hr trip for us to Marathon Key.
> Of course we will go fishing!


My mistake, it is almost 6 hrs to the Marathon Key.  I must have heard Alexa wrong. 6 hrs is pushing it for me traveling in a car.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> My mistake, it is almost 6 hrs to the Marathon Key.  I must have heard Alexa wrong. 6 hrs is pushing it for me traveling in a car.



Aaaagh. I was wondering.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Missing Pet Tortoise Found In Attic 30 Years Later — Still Alive And Well


Manuela had been lost for decades.




www.thedodo.com


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Missing Pet Tortoise Found In Attic 30 Years Later — Still Alive And Well
> 
> 
> Manuela had been lost for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedodo.com


Can this REALLY be true????
No way…!!!!!! Right?
Good morning everybody .
Sorry I just jumped on here when my brother and his wife sent me this article…
I’ll come back after lunch.
You guys please tell me this is not possible!?!?!?!?! Wow!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Aaaagh. I was wondering.


I am thinking about leaving Sunday and stopping in Key Largo for the night. That would give me around 2 hrs driving on Monday.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Can this REALLY be true????
> No way…!!!!!! Right?
> Good morning everybody .
> Sorry I just jumped on here when my brother and his wife sent me this article…
> I’ll come back after lunch.
> You guys please tell me this is not possible!?!?!?!?! Wow!!!


 wow! I can not believe it!


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Just thought I'd give y'all a little laugh! 

(Read it from top to bottem. NO skipping around!)


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am thinking about leaving Sunday and stopping in Key Largo for the night. That would give me around 2 hrs driving on Monday.


That sounds fun.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Can this REALLY be true????
> No way…!!!!!! Right?
> Good morning everybody .
> Sorry I just jumped on here when my brother and his wife sent me this article…
> I’ll come back after lunch.
> You guys please tell me this is not possible!?!?!?!?! Wow!!!


I doubt that very much. 
I'm sure the poor thing would have died of dehydration and starvation as well as lack of uvb long before that


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well hello everyone, it has been awhile. Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing new here, haven't had rain but a couple short moments. About 3 times in the last 3 weeks. A half mile away they are doing fine with the rain.
> One of my sons is coming to Marathon Key on Monday. His wife and 2 grandsons are coming also.We will be going down to visit them for 4 days. It is only a 2hr trip for us to Marathon Key.
> Of course we will go fishing!


Good to not see you Ray!
Sounds like you have a good trip lined up and I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I am thinking about leaving Sunday and stopping in Key Largo for the night. That would give me around 2 hrs driving on Monday.


Sounds like a good plan to break up a long journey.
Safe trip!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I just got some pictures of my great grandson and I'm going to try to post my favorite. He's so cute
> View attachment 344970


What a handsome little chap. 
Looks like he's thinking 'What are you looking at!?'


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
I've had an unexpectedly busy weekend.
My sister from Leicester made a spur of the moment visit to Cardiff to visit her son and his family on Friday so I've had one of their dogs staying with me - Alfie the Pomeranian who is a ball of fluff. He's not interested in Lola in the way that Tilly is, but obviously still kept them separated - more to protect Alfie from curious Lola! 
We had a family get together at a local spot, yesterday and I'll be joining them for lunch later on, so its been a very nice couple of days.
I hope you're all having a good weekend too and a very peaceful Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

It's been a funny day.
Started off really well and had a lovely lunch with some of the family.

But when I got home this evening I was in my garden and the yob neighbour climbed his ladder and started cutting my holly tree. I asked him to make sure he was only cutting the shoots that overhang his garden and said it would have been courtesy for him to tell me in advance, to which he launched into an abusive tirade telling me he didn't have to ask. Then he leant over and started cutting the lower shoots which certainly weren't over hanging because of the fence so more expletives followed when I challenged that. 
A very unpleasant end to the weekend. I wish I could find that new home I've been looking for.

Alfie has been handed over for his trip home. so normal service is resumed for Lola and I. I'll miss him though - he's quite character.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like a good plan to break up a long journey.
> Safe trip!!


Looks like we are not leaving early. Rose put henna in her hair this morning. She leaves it in all day.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It's been a funny day.
> Started off really well and had a lovely lunch with some of the family.
> 
> But when I got home this evening I was in my garden and the yob neighbour climbed his ladder and started cutting my holly tree. I asked him to make sure he was only cutting the shoots that overhang his garden and said it would have been courtesy for him to tell me in advance, to which he launched into an abusive tirade telling me he didn't have to ask. Then he leant over and started cutting the lower shoots which certainly weren't over hanging because of the fence so more expletives followed when I challenged that.
> A very unpleasant end to the weekend. I wish I could find that new home I've been looking for.
> 
> Alfie has been handed over for his trip home. so normal service is resumed for Lola and I. I'll miss him though - he's quite character.


Darn neighbor's,


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn neighbor's,


Most of then are fine, it's just these. 
It's been a while since I last spoke to them so I think he must have been spoiling for a fight today.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like we are not leaving early. Rose put henna in her hair this morning. She leaves it in all day.


Never mind I'm sure Rose's hair and the trip, when it's started, will be lovely!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It's been a funny day.
> Started off really well and had a lovely lunch with some of the family.
> 
> But when I got home this evening I was in my garden and the yob neighbour climbed his ladder and started cutting my holly tree. I asked him to make sure he was only cutting the shoots that overhang his garden and said it would have been courtesy for him to tell me in advance, to which he launched into an abusive tirade telling me he didn't have to ask. Then he leant over and started cutting the lower shoots which certainly weren't over hanging because of the fence so more expletives followed when I challenged that.
> A very unpleasant end to the weekend. I wish I could find that new home I've been looking for.
> 
> Alfie has been handed over for his trip home. so normal service is resumed for Lola and I. I'll miss him though - he's quite character.


Alfie is a little Pomeranian? Does he like to bite ankles? just a suggestion.maybe your neighbors need to move.


----------



## Maro2Bear

When it rains it pours….. not only did we get our wood chips delivered this morning - this afternoon we had some big storms blow through taking down a few large limbs in the back garden. More work!

Mulch Delivery



Trees Snapping


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> When it rains it pours….. not only did we get our wood chips delivered this morning - this afternoon we had some big storms blow through taking down a few large limbs in the back garden. More work!
> 
> Mulch Delivery
> View attachment 345056
> 
> 
> Trees Snapping
> View attachment 345057


What a shame - trees are vulnerable to storms at all times, but even more so when in leaf.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Alfie is a little Pomeranian? Does he like to bite ankles? just a suggestion.maybe your neighbors need to move.


No he's not into ankle biting  He thinks everyone should make a fuss of him so he's very friendly. He's 5 years old now.

I wish my neighbours would move - it would save me the hassle!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi everyone, I'm back as well!
Covid gone, and feeling much better


Have a good day!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back as well!
> Covid gone, and feeling much better
> View attachment 345077
> 
> Have a good day!


Welcome back and pleased to hear you're better.
Lovely pic!
Hope you have a good Monday too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon. 
All quiet on the western front here. 
Lola is wandering in and out - not much sun for basking in today but warm and dry - so far - there's some heavy rain on the way for this afternoon. 
I hope you're all having a good start to the week.


----------



## Gillian M

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Missing Pet Tortoise Found In Attic 30 Years Later — Still Alive And Well
> 
> 
> Manuela had been lost for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedodo.com


Goodness! This really is incredible. Hard to believe.


----------



## Gillian M

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back as well!
> Covid gone, and feeling much better
> View attachment 345077
> 
> Have a good day!


Hi, hope you are well.

Love the way your tort is "popping into" CDR.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back as well!
> Covid gone, and feeling much better
> View attachment 345077
> 
> Have a good day!


Lucky you! over here we still got a cough and a stuffy nose, it is not nearly as bad as it was a couple weeks ago but its still here.☹


----------



## Gillian M

Hello everyone at CDR.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Gillian M said:


> Hi, hope you are well.
> 
> Love the way your tort is "popping into" CDR.


Thanks! I was surprised to find him like that this morning
How's it going with those sandstorms by you, have they died down yet?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Thomas tortoise said:


> Lucky you! over here we still got a cough and a stuffy nose, it is not nearly as bad as it was a couple weeks ago but its still here.☹


Shame, hope it gets better soon! Atleast there's a bit of improvement, hopefuly the warmer weather helps


----------



## Gillian M

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks! I was surprised to find him like that this morning
> How's it going with those sandstorms by you, have they died down yet?


Good evening (it is almost 10pm here).

Very annoying, though they are not as bad as they are in Iraq and Kuwait thank God.
In Iraq, a "lockdown" was imposed. Poor guys.

Many thanks your concern. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M

See how bad things are in Iraq, @TheLastGreen


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> Goodness! This really is incredible. Hard to believe.


Sounds hard to believe.


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Sounds hard to believe.


Personally speaking, I do not believe everything I hear/read, with all my respect to everyone.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 345108
> 
> 
> See how bad things are in Iraq, @TheLastGreen


Wow, it must be horrible! Almost like daily life just stops, and all you can do is just wait. Hopefuly it ends soon for you guys


----------



## Gillian M

TheLastGreen said:


> Wow, it must be horrible! Almost like daily life just stops, and all you can do is just wait. Hopefuly it ends soon for you guys


Thanks very much. 

The Middle East has always been battered by dust and sandstorms but they have become more frequent and intense in recent years. God only knows why. Climate change?


----------



## Gillian M

@TheLastGreen 
@Ray--Opo 

look at this, please. Also in Iraq.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back as well!
> Covid gone, and feeling much better
> View attachment 345077
> 
> Have a good day!


I love that picture.oh my garsh  and so glad you're finally feeling better from covid. It does take a while.


----------



## Cathie G

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 345098
> 
> 
> Hello everyone at CDR.


Hello


----------



## Thomas tortoise

TheLastGreen said:


> Shame, hope it gets better soon! Atleast there's a bit of improvement, hopefuly the warmer weather helps


Warmer weather what are you talking about? Its going to be in the low 60s and hitting the high 50s all week. plus stormy weather all week as well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> Personally speaking, I do not believe everything I hear/read, with all my respect to everyone.


But if it's on the internet. It must be true!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 345098
> 
> 
> Hello everyone at CDR.


What species is that? Is the little guy a friend for Oli?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> @TheLastGreen
> @Ray--Opo
> 
> look at this, please. Also in Iraq.
> 
> 
> View attachment 345109


Is that a big dust storm?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well the trip to Marathon Key, was the trip from hell. A tanker full of fuel had a rear tire blowout. He ended up losing control and rolling down the turnpike. The State Police completely shut down the southbound turnpike. It took 3 hrs to go 4 miles to detour at a exit. 4 lanes of traffic trying to take the same exit. 
From what I could find out, the driver went to the hospital. They said he was fine, but they didn't mention if the tanker burst into flames.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the trip to Marathon Key, was the trip from hell. A tanker full of fuel had a rear tire blowout. He ended up losing control and rolling down the turnpike. The State Police completely shut down the southbound turnpike. It took 3 hrs to go 4 miles to detour at a exit. 4 lanes of traffic trying to take the same exit.
> From what I could find out, the driver went to the hospital. They said he was fine, but they didn't mention if the tanker burst into flames.



That’s never ever fun. Our large highways/turnpikes are easily weak links in our transportation system - especially with high volume and no place to get off. I-95 in Virginia had a major issue during a quick snowstorm this past Winter that left 1000s stranded for long periods of time. 

One big mess - https://wtop.com/virginia/2022/05/i...l-clearing-debris-from-januarys-winter-storm/


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s Rhododendron time in Maryland.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Okay so We had no idea that she was pregnant before and thats probably why she bucked me off.... but this morning we went outside and we think its a baby male mule. She did it all by herself!




Also our duck eggs hatched.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thomas tortoise said:


> Okay so We had no idea that she was pregnant before and thats probably why she bucked me off.... but this morning we went outside and we think its a baby male mule. She did it all by herself!
> 
> View attachment 345126
> 
> 
> Also our duck eggs hatched.
> View attachment 345127


Definitely looks like a baby mule!


----------



## Gillian M

Hi.


Cathie G said:


> Hello


Hi.


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> But if it's on the internet. It must be true!


Hi. Not everything on the net is true. 
It is not mathematics whereas 1+1=2 and no two can disagree.


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> What species is that? Is the little guy a friend for Oli?


Sorry - don't know what species it is.

No...I cannot put up with two torts. Oli, alone drives me nuts at times!


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Is that a big dust storm?


Yes it is. 
Unfortunately things are only getting worse.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Gillian M said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> The Middle East has always been battered by dust and sandstorms but they have become more frequent and intense in recent years. God only knows why. Climate change?


Could be? Here it's the same, dark unnatural thunderstorms and rain, which is weird for this time of year over here


----------



## TheLastGreen

Gillian M said:


> @TheLastGreen
> @Ray--Opo
> 
> look at this, please. Also in Iraq.
> 
> 
> View attachment 345109


Wow that's massive! I knew they were big, but that's crazy!


----------



## Gillian M

TheLastGreen said:


> Could be? Here it's the same, dark unnatural thunderstorms and rain, which is weird for this time of year over here


Yep. Could be so, and that is what they've been going on about lately, on weather forecasts.


----------



## Gillian M

TheLastGreen said:


> Wow that's massive! I knew they were big, but that's crazy!


Definitely so. Very many people have been hospitalized due to suffocation whilst some sadly died.


----------



## Gillian M

@TheLastGreen 
@Ray--Opo 

a massive sandstorm "attacking" Kuwait!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 345134
> 
> @TheLastGreen
> @Ray--Opo
> 
> a massive sandstorm "attacking" Kuwait!


Rose has relatives that live on Kuwait.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Rhododendron time in Maryland.
> View attachment 345125


I haven't seen updates on the scrap wood project and have been wondering what in the heck it is
. Plus You don't just have a green thumb you have 2


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose has relatives that live on Kuwait.


Goodness, that must be tough, even though people tend to move to the Gulf because they get offered incredibly high wages. And this horrible weather is the price they have to pay.


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s Rhododendron time in Maryland.
> View attachment 345125


Wonderful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just LOVE that little baby mule. Such a cutey pie!!! I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Yvonne G said:


> I just LOVE that little baby mule. Such a cutey pie!!! I WANT ONE!!!


It even has a small cross on its back. sorry for not sending close up pics the mother is still a little skittish and protective.


----------



## Ray--Opo

If you ever get a chance to eat Deep fried Key Lime pie. Don't pass up the chance, it is wonderful.


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> It even has a small cross on its back. sorry for not sending close up pics the mother is still a little skittish and protective.


Oh darn I haven't been able to see the baby mule or find your post on it.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Oh darn I haven't been able to see the baby mule or find your post on it.


@Cathy G Post # 182606


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Cathie G said:


> Oh darn I haven't been able to see the baby mule or find your post on it.


I would send another but I sent it on A different device and the device I'm using now does not have the photo. I'll try to send you one later if you still can't see it. Cause @MenagerieGrl sent something that will hopefully let you see it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Thomas tortoise said:


> I would send another but I sent it on A different device and the device I'm using now does not have the photo. I'll try to send you one later if you still can't see it. Cause @MenagerieGrl sent something that will hopefully let you see it.


Here you go…..one baby mule from your pix.


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> What species is that? Is the little guy a friend for Oli?


Hi. That cute tiny tort seems to be a Greek subspecies, @Tom was kind enough to reply.


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> I would send another but I sent it on A different device and the device I'm using now does not have the photo. I'll try to send you one later if you still can't see it. Cause @MenagerieGrl sent something that will hopefully let you see it.


Thank you


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go…..one baby mule from your pix.
> 
> View attachment 345170


How adorable  thanks to you also Mark for finding the picture. Cute baby


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> If you ever get a chance to eat Deep fried Key Lime pie. Don't pass up the chance, it is wonderful.


I'm so glad your trip is looking up to be a great getaway.


----------



## Cathie G

My nice calm little mini lop must've got wet because she turned into Gizmo! Out of all my house bunnys that I've had she is the only one that decided to rearrange the hay in her litter boxes. She's been driving me nuts  first she was trying to dig to China. Now she's trying to carry mouthfuls of Timothy around the living room from litter box to the other stringing hay everywhere. I been sweeping up the hay all day and shooing her in her cage with it  and locking the little brat in. Is anyone in the mood for rabbit stew


----------



## Cathie G

Also my brother David and his wife and granddaughter helped me clean up some weeds and stuff in the backyard. We ran across these two little ones


hanging out.


----------



## Tom

Cathie G said:


> Is anyone in the mood for rabbit stew


I just happen to know a couple of hawks that love rabbits! Some snakes too.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> Hi. That cute tiny tort seems to be a Greek subspecies, @Tom was kind enough to reply.


Oh ok,I thought that was you holding the little tort.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad your trip is looking up to be a great getaway.


Yes it's been a great time with the 2 grandsons. We charted a boat today. At first they all went snorkeling. Then went to a spot and caught some mangrove snappers. Their not a big fish but just the size so the boys could reel them in. 7 of them were big enough to keep. So the captain fileted them. We took them to a local restaurant and had them prepare them for us.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning All! I want to share with you a new addition to my family….Her name is Honey and she is 8 wks old today. Jayden and I Took a special trip a couple weeks ago to get her. 17 hours 1 way drive. We made some very special memories

wishing all an awesome Thursday!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I want to share with you a new addition to my family….Her name is Honey and she is 8 wks old today. Jayden and I Took a special trip a couple weeks ago to get her. 17 hours 1 way drive. We made some very special memories
> 
> wishing all an awesome Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 345207
> View attachment 345208
> View attachment 345209
> View attachment 345210
> View attachment 345211


How beautiful!
What species is she?
I didn't know you could still buy monkeys.
It must be like having a new baby in the family!!
What does Cinders make of her?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes it's been a great time with the 2 grandsons. We charted a boat today. At first they all went snorkeling. Then went to a spot and caught some mangrove snappers. Their not a big fish but just the size so the boys could reel them in. 7 of them were big enough to keep. So the captain fileted them. We took them to a local restaurant and had them prepare them for us.
> View attachment 345189


So glad you're all having a great time!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Still grey, wet weather here but promises to be drier and warmer on the weekend. 
I had Tilly again yesterday while my sister was at my niece's graduation - it was a busy day - 2 walks and lots of playing with toys and keeping her occupied. Lola was most put out that he didn't have free run to his garden again. 
I hope you're all having a good Thursday.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cool and overcast this morning here in SF Bay Area. 20° cooler today, than yesterday. Br'rrr.
55° this morn, and may get up to 65°/70° by the afternoon, after 85° yesterday afternoon.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> How beautiful!
> What species is she?
> I didn't know you could still buy monkeys.
> It must be like having a new baby in the family!!
> What does Cinders make of her?


Hey Lyn.. She is a black cap capuchin and it’s EXACTLY like having a baby.. Cinder is mesmerized by her and Honey loves to touch Cinders face . They are quite the pair.. This has been a dream of mine since I was a child.. but as an adult, I have been researching and planning for 10 yrs now.. Joey and I finally decided that the time was right… )


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Maro2Bear said:


> Here you go…..one baby mule from your pix.
> 
> View attachment 345170


Thanks.


----------



## EllieMay

On another note.. Here’s a proud mom moment…




and then, last week Ally got her driving permit!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Cool and overcast this morning here in SF Bay Area. 20° cooler today, than yesterday. Br'rrr.
> 55° this morn, and may get up to 65°/70° by the afternoon, after 85° yesterday afternoon.


It's been like that for several days in Ohio after several nice days of getting Sapphire outside. I always feel bad for him on overcast cooler days this time of year. It only takes one day to make him think our routine is back.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning All! I want to share with you a new addition to my family….Her name is Honey and she is 8 wks old today. Jayden and I Took a special trip a couple weeks ago to get her. 17 hours 1 way drive. We made some very special memories
> 
> wishing all an awesome Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 345207
> View attachment 345208
> View attachment 345209
> View attachment 345210
> View attachment 345211


She's so cute and looks so tiny like a premie baby. Did all your kids start playing with doll babies again?to help out.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> On another note.. Here’s a proud mom moment…
> View attachment 345234
> View attachment 345235
> 
> 
> and then, last week Ally got her driving permit!
> View attachment 345236


Wow and the milestones. I've been wondering about Jess also and how she is doing. I think of her now and then and say a little prayer.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I pretty much suspected I have a crazy . It got so bad yesterday that I put her in rabbit jail  all night. I felt so bad but I slept good


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Well... I pretty much suspected I have a crazy . It got so bad yesterday that I put her in rabbit jail  all night. I felt so bad but I slept good
> View attachment 345240


Oh, that dang Waskly Wabbit!


----------



## Cathie G

This is the mess she made today. I'm surprised she has any fur left on her dewlap ok my crazy wabbit is building a nest. She thinks since she was hanging on my legs she's having babies soon. She hasn't even met a boy since I got her. I even went to googling to see if she has uterine cancer. She doesn't by the symptoms  she's just a crazy rabbit and I hope she figures it out quickly


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> This is the mess she made today. I'm surprised she has any fur left on her dewlap ok my crazy wabbit is building a nest. She thinks since she was hanging on my legs she's having babies soon. She hasn't even met a boy since I got her. I even went to googling to see if she has uterine cancer. She doesn't by the symptoms  she's just a crazy rabbit and I hope she figures it out quickly
> View attachment 345241


Poor baby, her hormone's are a RAGING !


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Poor baby, her hormone's are a RAGING !


I'm hoping she's over her suedo pregnancy early. Google said it could go on for months She's acting a bit more like herself this afternoon but we'll see. I didn't tear up her nest she built. That's the litter box she keeps pristine anyway.I usually don't change it but once a month. That's another silly thing with a doe bunny. You have to keep two hay filled litter boxes to keep them happy. one for a nest and the other for an outhouse


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes it's been a great time with the 2 grandsons. We charted a boat today. At first they all went snorkeling. Then went to a spot and caught some mangrove snappers. Their not a big fish but just the size so the boys could reel them in. 7 of them were big enough to keep. So the captain fileted them. We took them to a local restaurant and had them prepare them for us.
> View attachment 345189


Your grands are so cute running around enjoying themselves and it looks like everyone else is too  that's pretty neat that a restaurant cooked your snapper for you. I've never heard of that before. Someone else doing it. I get sick of having to do all the cooking


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> On another note.. Here’s a proud mom moment…
> View attachment 345234
> View attachment 345235
> 
> 
> and then, last week Ally got her driving permit!
> View attachment 345236


Congratulations all round!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a beautiful day here and Lola has been making the most of the sunshine.
I've been pottering on the garden too but Tilly jarred my back when she suddenly pulled on her lead the other day and I must have twisted a few muscles in my back because it's really giving me jip at the moment. So I'm not able to reach and lift too much. I don't usually have back trouble so I'm hoping it will get back to normal asap. Time for the TENS and infra red wand again and a good excuse to rest (even though I know the advice is to keep moving). 
I hope you're all having a good Friday, end of another week and almost another month!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> She's so cute and looks so tiny like a premie baby. Did all your kids start playing with doll babies again?to help out.


Even preemie baby clothes are too big right now so we are managing with diapers and blankets.. the kids love her. We have all had to really educate ourselves to make sure that we have the best monkey experience possible.. Honey is going to be a monkey genius!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Wow and the milestones. I've been wondering about Jess also and how she is doing. I think of her now and then and say a little prayer.


She’s bringing her boyfriend home this weekend to meet us!!!! She is doing great though. Thank you for the prayers.. we don’t think think she will ever get much more use of her arm and hand but it hasn’t stopped her one bit. We will see her specialist again in a couple weeks and discuss other surgeries but I’m not sure Jess is willing to go through another recovery for non gauranteed results.. we are happy and whole and blessed regardless!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday y’all and have a safe Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday y’all and have a safe Memorial Day weekend.


Back at you. Keep the photos coming!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Your grands are so cute running around enjoying themselves and it looks like everyone else is too  that's pretty neat that a restaurant cooked your snapper for you. I've never heard of that before. Someone else doing it. I get sick of having to do all the cooking


In areas where fishing is a big part of the community. There are usually restaurants that offer it. They usually offer 2 side dishes with the meal. Since we didn't catch enough for a meal for everyone. We had the fish for one of the appetizers.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Went back to the place called Aquarium Encounters. Some of you might remember that I was unhappy how they were keeping the 5 sulcata's there. I had emailed the company of my concerns. So I was wondering if they had changed anything. Well the large male has been moved to a different facility. They now have the whole area for the 4 females. They added some trees and a water feature. So it is a improvement. They also let you feed them now. You use the orange tray to set on the ground. That way the food won't drop in the sandy dirt. The give you tongs to feed but I didn't use.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Went back to the place called Aquarium Encounters. Some of you might remember that I was unhappy how they were keeping the 5 sulcata's there. I had emailed the company of my concerns. So I was wondering if they had changed anything. Well the large male has been moved to a different facility. They now have the whole area for the 4 females. They added some trees and a water feature. So it is a improvement. They also let you feed them now. You use the orange tray to set on the ground. That way the food won't drop in the sandy dirt. The give you tongs to feed but I didn't use.


Ray, I'm thinkin your feeling a lil better about these tort's, Thank you for speaking up and advocating for these guys....
You looked right in your element....


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Went back to the place called Aquarium Encounters. Some of you might remember that I was unhappy how they were keeping the 5 sulcata's there. I had emailed the company of my concerns. So I was wondering if they had changed anything. Well the large male has been moved to a different facility. They now have the whole area for the 4 females. They added some trees and a water feature. So it is a improvement. They also let you feed them now. You use the orange tray to set on the ground. That way the food won't drop in the sandy dirt. The give you tongs to feed but I didn't use.


Nice. I do remember that and so glad your efforts paid off a bit for the torts.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's a beautiful day here and Lola has been making the most of the sunshine.
> I've been pottering on the garden too but Tilly jarred my back when she suddenly pulled on her lead the other day and I must have twisted a few muscles in my back because it's really giving me jip at the moment. So I'm not able to reach and lift too much. I don't usually have back trouble so I'm hoping it will get back to normal asap. Time for the TENS and infra red wand again and a good excuse to rest (even though I know the advice is to keep moving).
> I hope you're all having a good Friday, end of another week and almost another month!!


We still have rain, rain, and more rain . But it's supposed to clear up in the morning so our Memorial Day weekend should be beautiful. I spent the day working inside which is great  but I felt good enough to. That's even greater because I haven't felt this good since 2015. My efforts to get better are finally paying off.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> We still have rain, rain, and more rain . But it's supposed to clear up in the morning so our Memorial Day weekend should be beautiful. I spent the day working inside which is great  but I felt good enough to. That's even greater because I haven't felt this good since 2015. My efforts to get better are finally paying off.


The sun is headed your way. It finally came out here today after 4 solid days of rain, wind, thunder & clouds. It was glorious. Now it's going to be in the 90s & windy for the next few days. We have also been invaded by tree frogs in the last week. They are so rowdy at night you think they're in your living room with you.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> We still have rain, rain, and more rain . But it's supposed to clear up in the morning so our Memorial Day weekend should be beautiful. I spent the day working inside which is great  but I felt good enough to. That's even greater because I haven't felt this good since 2015. My efforts to get better are finally paying off.


@Cathy G, I've only been here a couple of years, so I'm not familiar with your struggles, But I am SO glad to hear, that things are getting better/ looking up for you. . .


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Went back to the place called Aquarium Encounters. Some of you might remember that I was unhappy how they were keeping the 5 sulcata's there. I had emailed the company of my concerns. So I was wondering if they had changed anything. Well the large male has been moved to a different facility. They now have the whole area for the 4 females. They added some trees and a water feature. So it is a improvement. They also let you feed them now. You use the orange tray to set on the ground. That way the food won't drop in the sandy dirt. The give you tongs to feed but I didn't use.


Well done Ray, your email must have struck home!
Just goes to show that if people like you, and the rest of us, speak up for tort welfare things can improve for them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Its another sunny, warm day and Lola is loving it! 
Yesterday after basking for most of the day he was practically running around - he'd definitely recharged his solar battery 
Hope you all have a good Saturday and for US friends an enjoyable Memorial weekend.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Its another sunny, warm day and Lola is loving it!
> Yesterday after basking for most of the day he was practically running around - he'd definitely recharged his solar battery
> Hope you all have a good Saturday and for US friends an enjoyable Memorial weekend.


@Lyn W , I'm glad Lola is enjoyin the sun . . recharges my batteries too. 
Thank you for the Memorial Day wishes...It's an important holiday here, but sometimes doesn't get the attention it deserves. . . TOO many "Holiday Sales", I don't understand how all the "sales" relate to Memorial Day , , oh well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> @Lyn W , I'm glad Lola is enjoyin the sun . . recharges my batteries too.
> Thank you for the Memorial Day wishes...It's an important holiday here, but sometimes doesn't get the attention it deserves. . . TOO many "Holiday Sales", I don't understand how all the "sales" relate to Memorial Day , , oh well.



and here it’s the “Beginning of Summer” getaways & holidays & BBQ & the beach. A bit strange how all our holidays are food, drink & sales.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> The sun is headed your way. It finally came out here today after 4 solid days of rain, wind, thunder & clouds. It was glorious. Now it's going to be in the 90s & windy for the next few days. We have also been invaded by tree frogs in the last week. They are so rowdy at night you think they're in your living room with you.


That's so neat. I love the little tree frogs. We don't have those here in Ohio. That I know of. If we did, I would enjoy the little choir singing.. the sun finally made it here this afternoon but I'm too tired to do anything about it. I took Joe shopping today


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had a ton of rain yesterday then it cleared but more storms overnight. Today, bright sunshine but humid.

Our big garden pathway mulch project is complete. 88 wheelbarrows filled, pushed, dumped & spread.

The Dump




The Finale Countdown


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> @Cathy G, I've only been here a couple of years, so I'm not familiar with your struggles, But I am SO glad to hear, that things are getting better/ looking up for you. . .


Thank you for that. I think a lot of the people here, just like me, don't post a lot of that though. Just the bare essentials. But this whole site has had a big part in cheering me up along the way. Making me laugh, cry, pray, giving me someone to talk with about torts and other critters and someone to brainstorm with me. That's what I call just discussing ideas about anything. I've only been here since the last part of 2018 so...


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a ton of rain yesterday then it cleared but more storms overnight. Today, bright sunshine but humid.
> 
> Our big garden pathway mulch project is complete. 88 wheelbarrows filled, pushed, dumped & spread.
> 
> The Dump
> View attachment 345302
> 
> 
> 
> The Finale Countdown
> 
> View attachment 345303


I'm tired just thinking about it  ain't it great to be able to!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> We had a ton of rain yesterday then it cleared but more storms overnight. Today, bright sunshine but humid.
> 
> Our big garden pathway mulch project is complete. 88 wheelbarrows filled, pushed, dumped & spread.
> 
> The Dump
> View attachment 345302
> 
> 
> 
> The Finale Countdown
> 
> View attachment 345303


I was there in the middle of last year, had a 20 yd dump of chips, I ran most through my chipper first, as I walk barefoot in my yard typically and the smaller pieces are easier on my feet. I had about 80+ loads with a full 6 cu ft wheelbarrow. I don't have a weed in my yard, and my yard looks like the paths at the state parks...now I just need signs...
BTW, I've been doing this for so long, my yard is about 6" higher than when I bought it and earthworms galore.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> I was there in the middle of last year, had a 20 yd dump of chips, I ran most through my chipper first, as I walk barefoot in my yard typically and the smaller pieces are easier on my feet. I had about 80+ loads with a full 6 cu ft wheelbarrow. I don't have a weed in my yard, and my yard looks like the paths at the state parks...now I just need signs...
> BTW, I've been doing this for so long, my yard is about 6" higher than when I bought it and earthworms galore.


Having a house wabbit pays off. Like a cat with a litter box a rabbit has tracking issues. Along with any critter for that matter. If you have pets you have to do your duties But I can use a whisk broom with my bunny and toss it in my flower beds. The result is BIG nightcrawlers  I don't have to pay for pet worm food or bait for fishing. it's a win win


----------



## Reptilony

Hey everybody! I haven’t come here in a long time. I hope y’all and your tortoises are healthy and happy and that covid hasn’t been too hard. Also have you heard of a return of the app by any chance?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Morning everyone! Have a good day!


It's been a busy while over here. The butterfly in the image above is a blue pansy or an eyed pansy butterfly. Anyway have a good day!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning everyone! Have a good day!
> View attachment 345319
> 
> It's been a busy while over here. The butterfly in the image above is a blue pansy or an eyed pansy butterfly. Anyway have a good day!


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birth day to you, HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear @TheLastGreen . . . 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO yOU'uuuuuu! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## JoesMum

JoesMum said:


> Hello strangers. Sorry I have been away for quite a while. Life has been busy and TFO has had to be dropped for a while. Thank you @Gillian M for giving me a poke
> 
> We have now started baby bird season at the rescue so and it’s been keeping me busy. As has the wildlife in my garden with having to take a female hed from my garden to the rescue because she’s limping. She is currently on pregnancy watch there and could give birth any day!
> 
> I also took in a baby hedgehog found out in the daytime by an elderly friend who lives about 10 minutes drive from me.
> 
> My daughter has had a bad run. She slipped while out doing a dormouse survey and broke her ankle. They put a medical boot on it and told her she had to sit with her foot raised above her hip which made it impossible to work on a computer. She was just starting to get mobile with the boot when she caught covid despite being triple vaxxed… she had only been out to the pharmacy to collect a prescription. When the boot came off she still found it difficult to walk and the physiotherapist she saw said she had also torn 3 out 4 of the ankle ligaaments. She is feeling pretty down over the whole situation and atill suffer from exhaustion after the covid. I have been doing what I can to help her out while her mobility is impaired.
> 
> Meanwhile we have been absolutely fine. I am typing this from a hotel in Lerwick which is the main town in the Shetland Islands. The Shetlands are a small group a long way north of Scotland. They are at 60 degrees latitude… the same as Anchorage in Alaska and Bergen in Norway… but a little warmer thanks to the Jet Stream. We arrived yesterday and will spend our week birdwatching, walking and hoping to see Otters and Orcas.
> 
> View across the natural harbour toward Lerwick.
> View attachment 344761
> 
> A puffin was the first bird we saw minutes after our plane landed.
> View attachment 344765
> 
> 
> Sorry this is a bit of a “Hi and Bye” as the internet isn’t great up here. Hope all os well with all you.
> 
> Linda x


A few more from Shetland which was remote, windy and fabulous!












This bird is a proper rarity. A Bluethroat that should have been in Siberia. We were incredibly lucky to be the ones that spotted it while on the island of Fetlar.



This is a Broch. About 2500 uears ild, it’s a defended building probably lived in by farmers.


Shetland is so remote some of the creatures have evolved into their own subspecies. This is a Shetland Wren - a close relation of the European Wren we get at home.


Gannets at Noss cliffs.




Britain’s most northerly everything is on the Island of Unst. Britain’s most northerly toilets have to be anchored down well due to the winds. Britain’s most northerly wind station blew away not long ago during winds that exceeded hurricane force!


----------



## JoesMum

Daughter is doing OKish. Her ankle is recovering but a cold after her covid gave her sinusitis which triggered a return of the Labyrinthitis (Vertigo) she suffered in 2020. It’s been a miserable couple of years for her,

JoesDad and I are currently in Paris for the tennis at Roland Garros so you need a few postcards from there too

The Eiffel Tower


The delightful tranquil gardens at the Musée Albert Kahn


Les Invalides



The Thinker sculpture by Rodin at the Rodin Museum


The Kiss by Rodin




Despair by Rodin (or as I like to think of it Man With Cramp )


Girl with a flowered hat by Rodin





And some tennis


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, It's time for 'The Collective" to put your thinking caps on and give me some advice.

My garage is a metal building, which has a metal roof. You've all seen the individual metal panels. . . they're flimsy. The garage is directly under the very large mulberry tree, which means in autumn leaves have to be cleaned off the roof and in spring caterpillar-like floofies have to be cleaned off. If these items are left on the metal roof it rusts and eventually rots through.

This has never been a problem. I've been able to hop up and down the ladder with ease, but ever since I broke my kneecap and wrist, I haven't been able to bounce back, and I've finally become an old person.

I've tried to find a handyman to do the job for me but no one is interested. I've asked Angie's list (now just Angie), the Yellow Pages, Yelp, Nextdoor, I don't know where else to look. That's where you come in.

I'm uncomfortable just asking Joe Blow, neighbor, acquaintance because of the liability if they fall off the ladder, so I need someone with insurance for this type of thing.

I looked into buying a scaffold, but they're not tall enough. The garage is about 20' tall at the peak. So you're up the ladder a good 15' or so.

I've done what I can, but can't reach the middle - not with the snow rake, not with the garden raked taped to a swimming pool net pole and not with my 200 mph leaf blower. HELP!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, It's time for 'The Collective" to put your thinking caps on and give me some advice.
> 
> My garage is a metal building, which has a metal roof. You've all seen the individual metal panels. . . they're flimsy. The garage is directly under the very large mulberry tree, which means in autumn leaves have to be cleaned off the roof and in spring caterpillar-like floofies have to be cleaned off. If these items are left on the metal roof it rusts and eventually rots through.
> 
> This has never been a problem. I've been able to hop up and down the ladder with ease, but ever since I broke my kneecap and wrist, I haven't been able to bounce back, and I've finally become an old person.
> 
> I've tried to find a handyman to do the job for me but no one is interested. I've asked Angie's list (now just Angie), the Yellow Pages, Yelp, Nextdoor, I don't know where else to look. That's where you come in.
> 
> I'm uncomfortable just asking Joe Blow, neighbor, acquaintance because of the liability if they fall off the ladder, so I need someone with insurance for this type of thing.
> 
> I looked into buying a scaffold, but they're not tall enough. The garage is about 20' tall at the peak. So you're up the ladder a good 15' or so.
> 
> I've done what I can, but can't reach the middle - not with the snow rake, not with the garden raked taped to a swimming pool net pole and not with my 200 mph leaf blower. HELP!


You could get a roof rake? I see some of them get up to 30ft, but they're a bit expensive, around +$100. How long is the swimming pool net pole?


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> Hey everybody! I haven’t come here in a long time. I hope y’all and your tortoises are healthy and happy and that covid hasn’t been too hard. Also have you heard of a return of the app by any chance?


Hello  I'm so glad to not see you  somehow that doesn't sound right  hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> A few more from Shetland which was remote, windy and fabulous!
> View attachment 345325
> View attachment 345326
> View attachment 345327
> View attachment 345328
> View attachment 345329
> View attachment 345330
> View attachment 345331
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 345325
> 
> This bird is a proper rarity. A Bluethroat that should have been in Siberia. We were incredibly lucky to be the ones that spotted it while on the island of Fetlar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 345326
> This is a Broch. About 2500 uears ild, it’s a defended building probably lived in by farmers.
> View attachment 345327
> 
> Shetland is so remote some of the creatures have evolved into their own subspecies. This is a Shetland Wren - a close relation of the European Wren we get at home.
> View attachment 345328
> 
> Gannets at Noss cliffs.
> View attachment 345329
> View attachment 345330
> 
> 
> Britain’s most northerly everything is on the Island of Unst. Britain’s most northerly toilets have to be anchored down well due to the winds. Britain’s most northerly wind station blew away not long ago during winds that exceeded hurricane force!
> View attachment 345331


Hello  I just knew that was you and sure enough, as I was reading posts backwards, it was. Beautiful pictures but my favorite one is of the Shetland Wren.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning everyone! Have a good day!
> View attachment 345319
> 
> It's been a busy while over here. The butterfly in the image above is a blue pansy or an eyed pansy butterfly. Anyway have a good day!


Happy birthday to you  and have a wonderful  day today, tomorrow, and the next and next ...


----------



## Maro2Bear

@TheLastGreen Happy Birthday,


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, It's time for 'The Collective" to put your thinking caps on and give me some advice.
> 
> My garage is a metal building, which has a metal roof. You've all seen the individual metal panels. . . they're flimsy. The garage is directly under the very large mulberry tree, which means in autumn leaves have to be cleaned off the roof and in spring caterpillar-like floofies have to be cleaned off. If these items are left on the metal roof it rusts and eventually rots through.
> 
> This has never been a problem. I've been able to hop up and down the ladder with ease, but ever since I broke my kneecap and wrist, I haven't been able to bounce back, and I've finally become an old person.
> 
> I've tried to find a handyman to do the job for me but no one is interested. I've asked Angie's list (now just Angie), the Yellow Pages, Yelp, Nextdoor, I don't know where else to look. That's where you come in.
> 
> I'm uncomfortable just asking Joe Blow, neighbor, acquaintance because of the liability if they fall off the ladder, so I need someone with insurance for this type of thing.
> 
> I looked into buying a scaffold, but they're not tall enough. The garage is about 20' tall at the peak. So you're up the ladder a good 15' or so.
> 
> I've done what I can, but can't reach the middle - not with the snow rake, not with the garden raked taped to a swimming pool net pole and not with my 200 mph leaf blower. HELP!



Here is a pretty long roof rake. 24 foot extension - light weight, 24 inches across, with wheels that glide along the roof. You might have to wing a few things, but it’s a start.









Roof Razor® Original 24 ft Snow Roof Rake


Faster and safer removal of snow from roofs, thanks to patented dual-headed cutter and slide that guides broken up snow to the ground.




gemplers.com





Roof Razor offers a new way to clear your roof safely and without damage to shingles. This model features a 24-inch-wide "razor," that can easily cut through even packed snow up to four feet deep, which is then guided easily to the ground with Roof Razor's patented slide. Included bungee attachment ensures snow is broken up before falling, helping to protect shrubs and plants. Lightweight aluminum and wheeled design make this a durable, easy-to-maneuver tool that's built to last for seasons after season. With Roof Razor, you'll begin clearing your roof faster and safer than ever before.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, It's time for 'The Collective" to put your thinking caps on and give me some advice.
> 
> My garage is a metal building, which has a metal roof. You've all seen the individual metal panels. . . they're flimsy. The garage is directly under the very large mulberry tree, which means in autumn leaves have to be cleaned off the roof and in spring caterpillar-like floofies have to be cleaned off. If these items are left on the metal roof it rusts and eventually rots through.
> 
> This has never been a problem. I've been able to hop up and down the ladder with ease, but ever since I broke my kneecap and wrist, I haven't been able to bounce back, and I've finally become an old person.
> 
> I've tried to find a handyman to do the job for me but no one is interested. I've asked Angie's list (now just Angie), the Yellow Pages, Yelp, Nextdoor, I don't know where else to look. That's where you come in.
> 
> I'm uncomfortable just asking Joe Blow, neighbor, acquaintance because of the liability if they fall off the ladder, so I need someone with insurance for this type of thing.
> 
> I looked into buying a scaffold, but they're not tall enough. The garage is about 20' tall at the peak. So you're up the ladder a good 15' or so.
> 
> I've done what I can, but can't reach the middle - not with the snow rake, not with the garden raked taped to a swimming pool net pole and not with my 200 mph leaf blower. HELP!


I keep thinking that maybe a reptile medicine college student would really want to help you for pay for credits and such. All of that kind of work is relevant to the care of a reptile. Have them sign a contract that they aren't allowed to sue you. If that's a real legal possibility. I've always wanted that for you. You would be the boss and pass your knowledge on.


----------



## Yvonne G

TheLastGreen said:


> You could get a roof rake? I see some of them get up to 30ft, but they're a bit expensive, around +$100. How long is the swimming pool net pole?


My snow rake IS a roof rake. The pole extends as long as is required, however, I'm not strong enough to manhandle it when it gets out that long.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

JoesMum said:


> A few more from Shetland which was remote, windy and fabulous!
> View attachment 345325
> View attachment 345326
> View attachment 345327
> View attachment 345328
> View attachment 345329
> View attachment 345330
> View attachment 345331
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 345325
> 
> This bird is a proper rarity. A Bluethroat that should have been in Siberia. We were incredibly lucky to be the ones that spotted it while on the island of Fetlar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 345326
> This is a Broch. About 2500 uears ild, it’s a defended building probably lived in by farmers.
> View attachment 345327
> 
> Shetland is so remote some of the creatures have evolved into their own subspecies. This is a Shetland Wren - a close relation of the European Wren we get at home.
> View attachment 345328
> 
> Gannets at Noss cliffs.
> View attachment 345329
> View attachment 345330
> 
> 
> Britain’s most northerly everything is on the Island of Unst. Britain’s most northerly toilets have to be anchored down well due to the winds. Britain’s most northerly wind station blew away not long ago during winds that exceeded hurricane force!
> View attachment 345331


Love the Pictures of the birds....


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> My snow rake IS a roof rake. The pole extends as long as is required, however, I'm not strong enough to manhandle it when it gets out that long.


Throw a rope over the roof to pull the rake up so you don't have to push the pole around


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Throw a rope over the roof to pull the rake up so you don't have to push the pole around



Just seems very odd to me that there isnt one “handy man” in the area who could use the already provided “snow rake” & give it all a good cleaning.

I have & use a fiberglass extension pole pruner that goes up 20 plus ft. and it’s pretty easy to use. In this case at Yvonne’s the weight of the pole rests on the roof, so it just needs to be scrubbed up & down.

Is it a lazy thing? No one wants to take on a job? A California thing? What?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just seems very odd to me that there isnt one “handy man” in the area who could use the already provided “snow rake” & give it all a good cleaning.
> 
> I have & use a fiberglass extension pole pruner that goes up 20 plus ft. and it’s pretty easy to use. In this case at Yvonne’s the weight of the pole rests on the roof, so it just needs to be scrubbed up & down.
> 
> Is it a lazy thing? No one wants to take on a job? A California thing? What?


I have to lift the rake up over the leaves to get behind them, then the weight of the rake just slides them downhill and off the roof. With the pole extended far enough to reach it's very heavy to lift over, and don't forget, I'm an 83 year old woman on a ladder about 15 feet off the ground.

I don't understand it either. . . a job is a job, right? Maybe it's not worth their while.


----------



## Cathie G

Does anyone here recognize this flower? Joe brought me another plant from his adult program. Every time I have time to go there the lady that runs their "little" gardening thing isn't available. This little flower bloomed overnight.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Does anyone here recognize this flower? Joe brought me another plant from his adult program. Every time I have time to go there the lady that runs their "little" gardening thing isn't available. This little flower bloomed overnight.


Here's a side view. With a bud.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Here's a side view. With a bud.
> View attachment 345390


Looks like your basic Impatiens.









Grow impatiens in a shady spot for gorgeous color all season.


Learn what you need to know about growing impatiens, including where to plant them, how to care for them, and how long they last each season.




www.bhg.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> I have to lift the rake up over the leaves to get behind them, then the weight of the rake just slides them downhill and off the roof. With the pole extended far enough to reach it's very heavy to lift over, and don't forget, I'm an 83 year old woman on a ladder about 15 feet off the ground.
> 
> I don't understand it either. . . a job is a job, right? Maybe it's not worth their while.



 Just seems like an easy job for a handyman needing a few bucks.

Maybe a “Clean Your Gutters” company might do it…..


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like your basic Impatiens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow impatiens in a shady spot for gorgeous color all season.
> 
> 
> Learn what you need to know about growing impatiens, including where to plant them, how to care for them, and how long they last each season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bhg.com


Well then for once that woman didn't send me another plant that I don't know what it is. Thank you  I knew you'd know. How's that project coming along.... I'm running out of patience


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Just seems like an easy job for a handyman needing a few bucks.
> 
> Maybe a “Clean Your Gutters” company might do it…..


That's a good suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Just seems very odd to me that there isnt one “handy man” in the area who could use the already provided “snow rake” & give it all a good cleaning.
> 
> I have & use a fiberglass extension pole pruner that goes up 20 plus ft. and it’s pretty easy to use. In this case at Yvonne’s the weight of the pole rests on the roof, so it just needs to be scrubbed up & down.
> 
> Is it a lazy thing? No one wants to take on a job? A California thing? What?


California thing. . .No!, I don't think so.
Where I live in the SF Bay Area, I personally know several folks that would love to take this same job if it were here locally.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> California thing. . .No!, I don't think so.
> Where I live in the SF Bay Area, I personally know several folks that would love to take this same job if it were here locally.



Thats what I thought. Yvonne just hasnt found the right person to tackle the job.

Maybe we need to start a new thread in TFO.

ISO of Handyman !


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot Hot Hot day in the 90s today.

I met up with my friends - first time this year - and we hit the water.


----------



## jeff kushner

Why is it spelled “camouflage” and not


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another mid-90s day here….


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> Why is it spelled “camouflage” and not


Probably comes from a French word. Those people have fancy ways to spell words.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another mid-90s day here….


My backyard, in the sun, reached 105 and more but the air temperature was around 90 or below. Sapphire has a beach umbrella for that reason.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot and hotter pretty much all day. A quick shopping trip & some gardening & watering.

We cut up a few sections of Eastern Red Cedar from a nice log we picked up last week following our big storm. We’re hoping to get a few nice bowls from our roadside collection.

How Our Logs Start


----------



## jeff kushner

Yvonne G said:


> Probably comes from a French word. Those people have fancy ways to spell words.




No Y..................the joke was why isn't it spelled; (pretend it's there)


LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

Big thunderstorm band reportedly heading our way for later this afternoon & evening. 

Wifey had to do some early morning errands down in Virginia so I went along and got some good kayaking in.

Nice Start


----------



## JoesMum

Good evenooning all.

i just had to share this Instagram post from the rescue where I volunteer. We had a most unexpected visitor. Now I am no fan of Mr Depp, nor his ex wife for that matter, but it’s still extraordinary to have someone like him turn up at our little wildlife hospital!


----------



## Maro2Bear

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> i just had to share this Instagram post from the rescue where I volunteer. We had a most unexpected visitor. Now I am no fan of Mr Depp, nor his ex wife for that matter, but it’s still extraordinary to have someone like him turn up at our little wildlife hospital!
> View attachment 345495



This is current?

I guess it is…. https://www.kentonline.co.uk/tunbridge-wells/news/johnny-depp-pictured-in-kent-268177/


----------



## JoesMum

Maro2Bear said:


> This is current?
> 
> I guess it is…. https://www.kentonline.co.uk/tunbridge-wells/news/johnny-depp-pictured-in-kent-268177/


Yes. It’s breaking news. The Daily Mail has the story now and it’s on their MailOnline website now. It’s definitely gone viral!


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> No Y..................the joke was why isn't it spelled; (pretend it's there)
> 
> 
> LOL


I have a pair of camouflage trousers - can't find them though.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good evenooning all.
> 
> i just had to share this Instagram post from the rescue where I volunteer. We had a most unexpected visitor. Now I am no fan of Mr Depp, nor his ex wife for that matter, but it’s still extraordinary to have someone like him turn up at our little wildlife hospital!
> View attachment 345495


I'm more impressed that Jeff Beck is your patron! Hi Ho Silver Lining!!
Maybe JD wants to spend time with animals to build up some Heard immunity!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
I've had a few issues with posting on TFO this week, not sure why but all seems to be resolved now.

We are in the middle of our 70 year Platinum Jubilee celebrations for HRH....lots of pomp and ceremony in London as you can imagine. Last night beacons were lit around the country. Yesterday we had the trooping of the colour, and this morning a service at St Paul's neither of which were/are attended by the Queen - at 96 she suffers with mobility issues so delegates a lot to Prince Charles now. We did see her on the balcony of Buckingham Palace though for the fly past.


Yesterday and today are bank holidays - the usual spring bank holiday Monday was moved this year so that with the extra Jubilee BH it means that some people can have a 4 day weekend - apparently the pubs are doing well 

Weather wise it's been mainly dry and bright this week.
I hope you've all had a good week!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I'm more impressed that Jeff Beck is your patron! Hi Ho Silver Lining!!
> Maybe JD wants to spend time with animals to build up some Heard immunity!!


PS hopefully he'll make a *very* generous donation to the rescue!!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Morning everyone! Have a good day!
> View attachment 345319
> 
> It's been a busy while over here. The butterfly in the image above is a blue pansy or an eyed pansy butterfly. Anyway have a good day!


Belated birthday wishes to you!!
I hope you had a lovely day and did something special to celebrate.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I'm more impressed that Jeff Beck is your patron! Hi Ho Silver Lining!!
> Maybe JD wants to spend time with animals to build up some Heard immunity!!



 herd immunity… good one. Happy Friday


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> I've had a few issues with posting on TFO this week, not sure why but all seems to be resolved now.
> 
> We are in the middle of our 70 year Platinum Jubilee celebrations for HRH....lots of pomp and ceremony in London as you can imagine. Last night beacons were lit around the country. Yesterday we had the trooping of the colour, and this morning a service at St Paul's neither of which were/are attended by the Queen - at 96 she suffers with mobility issues so delegates a lot to Prince Charles now. We did see her on the balcony of Buckingham Palace though for the fly past.
> View attachment 345513
> 
> Yesterday and today are bank holidays - the usual spring bank holiday Monday was moved this year so that with the extra Jubilee BH it means that some people can have a 4 day weekend - apparently the pubs are doing well
> 
> Weather wise it's been mainly dry and bright this week.
> I hope you've all had a good week!


Yes, saw it on the news here, seems like it was a wonderful start to a celebration weekend.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi y'all...a busy time here in the Oregon Rain Forest. I've had pleurisy for about a month...yesterday and the day before we've had a heat wave (of 2 daze) reached 78 and today it's back to rain and 68 degrees...this is what happened in my garden while I was being sick inside...


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> Hi y'all...a busy time here in the Oregon Rain Forest. I've had pleurisy for about a month...yesterday and the day before we've had a heat wave (of 2 daze) reached 78 and today it's back to rain and 68 degrees...this is what happened in my garden while I was being sick inside...
> View attachment 345523
> View attachment 345524
> View attachment 345525
> View attachment 345526


Sorry you've been ill Maggie but hoping you're on the way to making a full recovery.
Lovely flowers to welcome you back to your garden.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> I've had a few issues with posting on TFO this week, not sure why but all seems to be resolved now.
> 
> We are in the middle of our 70 year Platinum Jubilee celebrations for HRH....lots of pomp and ceremony in London as you can imagine. Last night beacons were lit around the country. Yesterday we had the trooping of the colour, and this morning a service at St Paul's neither of which were/are attended by the Queen - at 96 she suffers with mobility issues so delegates a lot to Prince Charles now. We did see her on the balcony of Buckingham Palace though for the fly past.
> View attachment 345513
> 
> Yesterday and today are bank holidays - the usual spring bank holiday Monday was moved this year so that with the extra Jubilee BH it means that some people can have a 4 day weekend - apparently the pubs are doing well
> 
> Weather wise it's been mainly dry and bright this week.
> I hope you've all had a good week!


My morning news station and I are celebrating with you. they can't get enough of her party thank God. I get to not see too  looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> PS hopefully he'll make a *very* generous donation to the rescue!!


Yes . I've seen videos of them doing stuff with Hope in the wild. That's one of my favorite Saturday morning TV shows. It was fun the first time I got to see folly on my show... Come to find out that's where Joe's mum volunteers


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi y'all...a busy time here in the Oregon Rain Forest. I've had pleurisy for about a month...yesterday and the day before we've had a heat wave (of 2 daze) reached 78 and today it's back to rain and 68 degrees...this is what happened in my garden while I was being sick inside...
> View attachment 345523
> View attachment 345524
> View attachment 345525
> View attachment 345526


I'm so sorry you had pleurisy. Sending


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> My morning news station and I are celebrating with you. they can't get enough of her party thank God. I get to not see too  looks like a lot of fun.


Everybody over on this side of the pond is saying that little Prince Louis stole the show


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rare albino Galapagos giant tortoise faces the world


A rare albino Galapagos giant tortoise made its public debut at a Swiss zoo on Friday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rare albino Galapagos giant tortoise faces the world
> 
> 
> A rare albino Galapagos giant tortoise made its public debut at a Swiss zoo on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Wow! That's really cool!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

maggie3fan said:


> Hi y'all...a busy time here in the Oregon Rain Forest. I've had pleurisy for about a month...yesterday and the day before we've had a heat wave (of 2 daze) reached 78 and today it's back to rain and 68 degrees...this is what happened in my garden while I was being sick inside...
> View attachment 345523
> View attachment 345524
> View attachment 345525
> View attachment 345526


Hope you are feeling better. Garden and your sully are looking great!


----------



## JoesMum

maggie3fan said:


> Hi y'all...a busy time here in the Oregon Rain Forest. I've had pleurisy for about a month...yesterday and the day before we've had a heat wave (of 2 daze) reached 78 and today it's back to rain and 68 degrees...this is what happened in my garden while I was being sick inside...
> View attachment 345523
> View attachment 345524
> View attachment 345525
> View attachment 345526


Sorry to hear you have been so unwell. I hope you’re back on form soon Maggie. x


----------



## JoesMum

Good mornooning all. Our road had a platinum jubilee celebration yesterday afternoon - just as well because the weather has turned very stormy since!

We have a shared drive and front lawn with 2 neighbours which made for a suitably large area for picknicking while the children made their own entertainment between food refuelling stops. Her Majesty stopped by 




Johnny Depp signed some items for us to sell for rescue funds and the first is on eBay now. It’s already at £256 with 6 days left to go! The press interest has been overwhelming, but if it raises desperately needed money then it’s all good!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not the best picture, sun rising, but many hummers spotted at the feeders this morning.


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Our road had a platinum jubilee celebration yesterday afternoon - just as well because the weather has turned very stormy since!
> 
> We have a shared drive and front lawn with 2 neighbours which made for a suitably large area for picknicking while the children made their own entertainment between food refuelling stops. Her Majesty stopped by
> View attachment 345549
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp signed some items for us to sell for rescue funds and the first is on eBay now. It’s already at £256 with 6 days left to go! The press interest has been overwhelming, but if it raises desperately needed money then it’s all good!


Cool. One of my favorite TV shows on CBS has featured them a couple of times. (In the past few years.) Looks like word is getting out for them.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Everybody over on this side of the pond is saying that little Prince Louis stole the show


I think the noise of the jets flying over was too much for him - he had a good chat with his Great Grandma though!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rare albino Galapagos giant tortoise faces the world
> 
> 
> A rare albino Galapagos giant tortoise made its public debut at a Swiss zoo on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


What a gorgeous baby!
I wonder if they have to be careful of him burning in the sun as albino people do?
That could be tricky for him!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Not the best picture, sun rising, but many hummers spotted at the feeders this morning.
> 
> View attachment 345550


I am amazed at how many bird species I have in my garden this year - usually just sparrows, blackbirds, starlings and robins , but now I also have a pair of collard doves and woodpigeons, blue *its - who I usually only see in the winter - and for the first time ever gold finches, it's costing me a fortune in bird food!


----------



## Cathie G

JoesMum said:


> Good mornooning all. Our road had a platinum jubilee celebration yesterday afternoon - just as well because the weather has turned very stormy since!
> 
> We have a shared drive and front lawn with 2 neighbours which made for a suitably large area for picknicking while the children made their own entertainment between food refuelling stops. Her Majesty stopped by
> View attachment 345549
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp signed some items for us to sell for rescue funds and the first is on eBay now. It’s already at £256 with 6 days left to go! The press interest has been overwhelming, but if it raises desperately needed money then it’s all good!


Also, that sounds like such a great get together. I'm rooting for the Queen too. I'm betting she'll beat what's his face too as the longest reigning monarch.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
Just finished watching the Jubilee concert outside Buck House - some spectacular moments, others not quite so good, but the crowd there enjoyed it so I bet the atmosphere made up for any shortcomings. The Queen filmed a little sketch with Paddington Bear which was quite funny but she was safely out of earshot in Windsor Castle for the evening; most of the rest of the family were there though but no sign of Harry and Megs and Andrew has been kept well out of the limelight.
Anyway hope you're all having a good weekend, time I was in bed so Nos da see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Also, that sounds like such a great get together. I'm rooting for the Queen too. I'm betting she'll beat what's his face too as the longest reigning monarch.


She's already a record breaker on 2 counts - the oldest ruling monarch in the world and the longest reigning.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

JoesMum said:


> Yes. It’s breaking news. The Daily Mail has the story now and it’s on their MailOnline website now. It’s definitely gone viral!



Hello JoesMum,

One question…….

YOU HAVE A BABY BADGER NAMED AFTER THE GREAT FREDDIE MERCURY!?!?!?!

How FABULOUS!!!
(You have to read into the post to find this out)


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> Just finished watching the Jubilee concert outside Buck House - some spectacular moments, others not quite so good, but the crowd there enjoyed it so I bet the atmosphere made up for any shortcomings. The Queen filmed a little sketch with Paddington Bear which was quite funny but she was safely out of earshot in Windsor Castle for the evening; most of the rest of the family were there though but no sign of Harry and Megs and Andrew has been kept well out of the limelight.
> Anyway hope you're all having a good weekend, time I was in bed so Nos da see you tomorrow.







This is the video of the Queen with Paddington Bear which led into the band Queen playing “We will rock you”


----------



## JoesMum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello JoesMum,
> 
> One question…….
> 
> YOU HAVE A BABY BADGER NAMED AFTER THE GREAT FREDDIE MERCURY!?!?!?!
> 
> How FABULOUS!!!
> (You have to read into the post to find this out)


Our badger cubs have all been named after musicians…

Freddie (Mercury)
Elton (John)
Jeff (Beck)
Dolly (Parton)
Ozzy (Osbourne)

are the ones that come to mind. We have admitted 19 cubs so far … and it’s hard to remember them all!


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all.
It's pretty wet here at the moment but the heaviest of it held off until almost the end of the Jubilee celebrations in our local park. 
So that's the end of our big weekend and there won't be another like that. I suppose the next royal celebrations will be for the coronation of Prince Charles - whenever that may be.
I hope you're all having a good Sunday, 
I accidentally trod on my laptop last night and I think I may have damaged it. so I'd better go and make sure I save everything on it in case it gives up the ghost. See you later!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I am amazed at how many bird species I have in my garden this year - usually just sparrows, blackbirds, starlings and robins , but now I also have a pair of collard doves and woodpigeons, blue *its - who I usually only see in the winter - and for the first time ever gold finches, it's costing me a fortune in bird food!


I forgot to say when I first saw this post that if you can grow echinacea or coneflower, gold finches love the seeds.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another great Summer day here. Got out early on the water to a location I haven't been in awhile. Some nice Mountain Laurel blooming along my route.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all.
> It's pretty wet here at the moment but the heaviest of it held off until almost the end of the Jubilee celebrations in our local park.
> So that's the end of our big weekend and there won't be another like that. I suppose the next royal celebrations will be for the coronation of Prince Charles - whenever that may be.
> I hope you're all having a good Sunday,
> I accidentally trod on my laptop last night and I think I may have damaged it. so I'd better go and make sure I save everything on it in case it gives up the ghost. See you later!


I'll get sprinkles of the parties for days on my news station. They are in love. This morning they were highlighting neighborhood get together parties


----------



## Cathie G

I'm starting to get some summer bouquets.


----------



## jeff kushner

Congratulations to the Queen....and to our brothers/sisters across the pond! I have a lot of motorcycle-friends and former co-workers(Atkins) that still live in "The Old World"....LOL so congrats guys!

For Americans, most us don't realize that this was a pretty big deal for you guys......it's isn't like there's a 70 some yr reign every day!! She is a Beast!


jeff
(ps, was it really true about Catherine???)


----------



## JoesMum

jeff kushner said:


> Congratulations to the Queen....and to our brothers/sisters across the pond! I have a lot of motorcycle-friends and former co-workers(Atkins) that still live in "The Old World"....LOL so congrats guys!
> 
> For Americans, most us don't realize that this was a pretty big deal for you guys......it's isn't like there's a 70 some yr reign every day!! She is a Beast!
> 
> 
> jeff
> (ps, was it really true about Catherine???)


Which particular rumour about Catherine are you referring to? The poor woman gets so much said about her that most of it just passes us by!


----------



## Cathie G

I've been doing a bit of leather work. Joe has to have a new phone to text thru by December because of the 5g crap. So I found one for him  one of the new flips . I got a memorial day sale.

This little cover will keep the phone and apparatus clean while it's in his pocket believe it or not leather work is downright hard work. I'll have to hammer the stitches to make them behave with a mallet next.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Congratulations to the Queen....and to our brothers/sisters across the pond! I have a lot of motorcycle-friends and former co-workers(Atkins) that still live in "The Old World"....LOL so congrats guys!
> 
> For Americans, most us don't realize that this was a pretty big deal for you guys......it's isn't like there's a 70 some yr reign every day!! She is a Beast!
> 
> 
> jeff
> (ps, was it really true about Catherine???)


Catherine who


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Which particular rumour about Catherine are you referring to? The poor woman gets so much said about her that most of it just passes us by!


Are we talking about Kate? I've not heard any rumours 
But Boris Houdini Johnson has taken up all the news since Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Not a bad day here today - overcast but warm.
Lola is exploring his outside enclosure and grazing on the clover but popping in occasionally to keep an eye on me. 
I hope you're all having a good Tuesday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Soon some rain, but this morning it was nice. I popped over to my local river.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Hello everyone and good afternoon! Update on baby mule: growing great and is really tame. We found out he sounds like a horse and not a donkey. (Thankfully) update on tortoises: Mercedes is growing like crazy last time I weighed him which was a month ago he was nearly a pound!. Emerelda is starting to grow much bigger so is wisteria. And now get ready for the big surprise! My brother and I decided to rescue a beautiful male three toed box turtle from Craigslist. We don't know if we are keeping him forever yet but I sure want to! He is so tame and he is eating great! We don't know his age but I am guessing 4-6 years old.sorry pic.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Are we talking about Kate? I've not heard any rumours
> But Boris Houdini Johnson has taken up all the news since Sunday.


Yes they were talking about all that today over our news and speculating  but at least they were still showing the neighborhood Jubilee parties too. I've enjoyed those even though I wasn't there. Sapphire had a good day out too. Even though it was overcast with rain clouds he got some good sun. He didn't go hiding for the entire time. It was easy to find him for once


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> Hello everyone and good afternoon! Update on baby mule: growing great and is really tame. We found out he sounds like a horse and not a donkey. (Thankfully) update on tortoises: Mercedes is growing like crazy last time I weighed him which was a month ago he was nearly a pound!. Emerelda is starting to grow much bigger so is wisteria. And now get ready for the big surprise! My brother and I decided to rescue a beautiful male three toed box turtle from Craigslist. We don't know if we are keeping him forever yet but I sure want to! He is so tame and he is eating great! We don't know his age but I am guessing 4-6 years old.sorry pic.


I really enjoyed Daisy May even though I really didn't want a box turtle. She had such a sweet personality. I would have kept her if I had enough room even though I didn't want an animal with their diet. Box turtles make it easy to fall in love with them.


----------



## jeff kushner

Maro2Bear said:


> Soon some rain, but this morning it was nice. I popped over to my local river.
> 
> View attachment 345687


Like many here no doubt, I love seeing the places you guys go in your kayaks. We always love seeing folks who really value what we have here. 

We didn't have kayaks as kids, we had canoes. I loved the instant freedom of a kayak but try as I did, I could never get the right angle for stroking a kayak comfortably. Kerry and I have gone up on the Shenandoah and I can still paddle a canoe all day but get tired quickly in the kayak her son left at her house. Weird huh? Even with the emphysema, paddling a canoe doesn't fatigue me....just one of those things I guess. 

So, I found my solution if I was going to use her kayak............LMAO

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NQRH2VC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20




No, not really....we've decided a 12' or 14' will be fine for us both....what do you think on the length? No camping, just playing on the water. I even looked at the inflatables and foldables.....but a canoe will work well for us as long as she doesn't dog it on the loading and loading on the roof! LOL


----------



## Blackdog1714

jeff kushner said:


> Like many here no doubt, I love seeing the places you guys go in your kayaks. We always love seeing folks who really value what we have here.
> 
> We didn't have kayaks as kids, we had canoes. I loved the instant freedom of a kayak but try as I did, I could never get the right angle for stroking a kayak comfortably. Kerry and I have gone up on the Shenandoah and I can still paddle a canoe all day but get tired quickly in the kayak her son left at her house. Weird huh? Even with the emphysema, paddling a canoe doesn't fatigue me....just one of those things I guess.
> 
> So, I found my solution if I was going to use her kayak............LMAO
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NQRH2VC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> View attachment 345790
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really....we've decided a 12' or 14' will be fine for us both....what do you think on the length? No camping, just playing on the water. I even looked at the inflatables and foldables.....but a canoe will work well for us as long as she doesn't dog it on the loading and loading on the roof! LOL


Add this for easier loading of your canoe! 
Dolibest Kayak Roller, Boat Roller Loader with Heavy-Duty Suction Cups, Kayak Loader Assist System for Mounting Kayaks and Canoes to Car Tops https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09NM36YMD/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Cathie G

Someone keeps trying to access my Facebook account that I wouldn't touch with a 10' fishing pole  and haven't for years. It's ridiculous. This is the second day they've tried. They tried last week and now today. Sending me a code by text twice both days. Third time will lock it which is fine with me but they never go that far.if I could report them from my text app I would.


----------



## jeff kushner

They must still be in love with you Cathie.......you must have cast quite a spell!!!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> They must still be in love with you Cathie.......you must have cast quite a spell!!!


Nope  Facebook robots hate me so I uninstalled them too


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Like many here no doubt, I love seeing the places you guys go in your kayaks. We always love seeing folks who really value what we have here.
> 
> We didn't have kayaks as kids, we had canoes. I loved the instant freedom of a kayak but try as I did, I could never get the right angle for stroking a kayak comfortably. Kerry and I have gone up on the Shenandoah and I can still paddle a canoe all day but get tired quickly in the kayak her son left at her house. Weird huh? Even with the emphysema, paddling a canoe doesn't fatigue me....just one of those things I guess.
> 
> So, I found my solution if I was going to use her kayak............LMAO
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NQRH2VC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> View attachment 345790
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really....we've decided a 12' or 14' will be fine for us both....what do you think on the length? No camping, just playing on the water. I even looked at the inflatables and foldables.....but a canoe will work well for us as long as she doesn't dog it on the loading and loading on the roof! LOL



If you are just going out in calm waters that feed the Bay and a few reservoirs, Id say just get 14footer. They are long enough to provide speed & stability. Stay away from foldables & inflatables. Ive been on many paddles where someone insists his/her inflatable/foldable is fine….but they take so much time to properly put together & are so much slower. 

Pro Tip - stay away from buying a tandem. Double trouble.

Look at the Wilderness Systems kayaks in the 12-14 ft range. Comfy, stable. http://www.wildernesssystems.com/us/kayaks/pungo-125


----------



## jeff kushner

I really appreciate your insight, thanks for taking the time. I have worked out that as you say, the cheap ones, are cheap ones and the price of flexibility is too high with the added time, less confidence, more drag etc. 

I completely understand the Pro tip.....but I REALLY don't want to have to mess with 2 boats. I can get Kerry a shock collar(shhh, don't tell her I said that), but I don't want to have to lug and store two.

Definitely a canoe for us.......& we'll have to deal with the weight penalty when tossing it up on the truck. I like the accessory that Blackdog posted....looks real handy for starting it up on an Expedition. 14' at least sounds like Kerry will be out of my paddle reach when she crossbows when she's supposed to be bowrudder'ing........come to think of it, we've gone out together several times.....and I think we got wet each time! It's kind of the fun of it for us.....she's lucky that apparently God gave me infinite patience with her...I guess someone had to get the short stick....LOL

I'm sore and tired....got home and pressure washed my side of neighbors fence and both sides of mine along with the North side of the house and the trash cans....and I woke up b4 midnight last night....TGIF!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

jeff kushner said:


> I really appreciate your insight, thanks for taking the time. I have worked out that as you say, the cheap ones, are cheap ones and the price of flexibility is too high with the added time, less confidence, more drag etc.
> 
> I completely understand the Pro tip.....but I REALLY don't want to have to mess with 2 boats. I can get Kerry a shock collar(shhh, don't tell her I said that), but I don't want to have to lug and store two.
> 
> Definitely a canoe for us.......& we'll have to deal with the weight penalty when tossing it up on the truck. I like the accessory that Blackdog posted....looks real handy for starting it up on an Expedition. 14' at least sounds like Kerry will be out of my paddle reach when she crossbows when she's supposed to be bowrudder'ing........come to think of it, we've gone out together several times.....and I think we got wet each time! It's kind of the fun of it for us.....she's lucky that apparently God gave me infinite patience with her...I guess someone had to get the short stick....LOL
> 
> I'm sore and tired....got home and pressure washed my side of neighbors fence and both sides of mine along with the North side of the house and the trash cans....and I woke up b4 midnight last night....TGIF!!!!


You could always get a carbon fiber canoe if weight is that important


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening (or even morning here).
I've taken in a baby bird that had fallen or been thrown out of its nest in a neighbours eaves. It doesn't have all it's feathers so it's not fledged. There was no way we could get it back in the nest or leave it on the pavement (sidewalk), so I offered to take it and set up a heat lamp for it. It's very weak but breathing and pooping. At least it's safe and warm. If it survives the night I'll take it to a bird rescue tomorrow. 
This is where I need advice from @JoesMum - if it wants food before they're open what do I give it ? I think it's a starling but not entirely sure. I have a tray of dog food here and dried cat food which I could moisten and mash up but are they suitable for starling chicks as an emergency feed?
Hopefully Linda will see that in the morning.

I hope you've all had a good couple of days since I was last here, I've been busy shopping for my sister's birthday and sorting out some copies of photos of her for her kids to stick on bunting. The weather's been a bit wet but it suits me fine. 
Anyway I'm going to try and get some sleep before I have to be up checking on my patient. So Nos Da and take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon.
A very breezy day here - we've been getting the remnants of the Florida storms this week. My niece has been there working for the week and is due home today, so I expect she's experienced it first hand. I hope none of our members were affected by the floods or damage. You OK @Ray--Opo and @ZEROPILOT ?

We've had some wet spells and Lola has just come running in - he didn't like the sudden, but short downfall.

Sadly the little bird didn't make it through the night, I was checking him every half hour but by 3 am he'd died. He was very weak and didn't seem to be able to open his eyes or lift his head. When he moved he seemed to topple and twist himself. I wonder if he damaged his neck when he fell - poor thing.

I hope you're all having a good Saturday where you are. 
See you later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> A very breezy day here - we've been getting the remnants of the Florida storms this week. My niece has been there working for the week and is due home today, so I expect she's experienced it first hand. I hope none of our members were affected by the floods or damage. You OK @Ray--Opo and @ZEROPILOT ?
> 
> We've had some wet spells and Lola has just come running in - he didn't like the sudden, but short downfall.
> 
> Sadly the little bird didn't make it through the night, I was checking him every half hour but by 3 am he'd died. He was very weak and didn't seem to be able to open his eyes or lift his head. When he moved he seemed to topple and twist himself. I wonder if he damaged his neck when he fell - poor thing.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good Saturday where you are.
> See you later.


Thank you ma'am for thinking about me.
It was just a lot of rain...And since it's already the start of our rainy season, that just meant a little more of what we get every day. Rain.


----------



## Maro2Bear

A gardening guy (in Texas) that I follow on TWITTER was showing off his garden & plants & highlighted his great Opuntia cactus fence.


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Good evening (or even morning here).
> I've taken in a baby bird that had fallen or been thrown out of its nest in a neighbours eaves. It doesn't have all it's feathers so it's not fledged. There was no way we could get it back in the nest or leave it on the pavement (sidewalk), so I offered to take it and set up a heat lamp for it. It's very weak but breathing and pooping. At least it's safe and warm. If it survives the night I'll take it to a bird rescue tomorrow.
> This is where I need advice from @JoesMum - if it wants food before they're open what do I give it ? I think it's a starling but not entirely sure. I have a tray of dog food here and dried cat food which I could moisten and mash up but are they suitable for starling chicks as an emergency feed?
> Hopefully Linda will see that in the morning.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good couple of days since I was last here, I've been busy shopping for my sister's birthday and sorting out some copies of photos of her for her kids to stick on bunting. The weather's been a bit wet but it suits me fine.
> Anyway I'm going to try and get some sleep before I have to be up checking on my patient. So Nos Da and take care.


Unfortunately I have seen this too late. I am so sorry. I got up atthe crack of dawn and have been out all day 

This chart explains the initial steps


Assuming it has to go to rescue, then pop it in a box somewhere warm and quiet until you can get it there.

You can offer water by dipping an artist’s brush or cotton bud in water and dabbing it gently on the side of the beak toward the tip. Be careful as it is easy to drown the bird. Don’t try to feed the bird as that definitely needs training and chances are it will choke.

If you don’t know where your nearest rescue is, Help Wildlife has a database online that you can search








About Us


HelpWildlife.co.uk is a charity-run site aiming to provide advice to members of the public who find wildlife casualties, help casualty finders to locate a wildlife rescue in their area, and provide advice on humane, holistic methods of wildlife management. The site first began in 2005 in response



helpwildlife.co.uk





I am sorry this little one didn’t make it


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> A very breezy day here - we've been getting the remnants of the Florida storms this week. My niece has been there working for the week and is due home today, so I expect she's experienced it first hand. I hope none of our members were affected by the floods or damage. You OK @Ray--Opo and @ZEROPILOT ?
> 
> We've had some wet spells and Lola has just come running in - he didn't like the sudden, but short downfall.
> 
> Sadly the little bird didn't make it through the night, I was checking him every half hour but by 3 am he'd died. He was very weak and didn't seem to be able to open his eyes or lift his head. When he moved he seemed to topple and twist himself. I wonder if he damaged his neck when he fell - poor thing.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good Saturday where you are.
> See you later.


Sorry to hear about the little bird. 
We were at the very northern edge of the storm. We got about 24 hours of steady rain. Not a heavy downpour though. We were so dry here that this sandy soil soaked it right up. We have been getting our afternoon showers almost everyday now.
I am glad I blocked off Opo's burrow, because it caved in. I will send a picture tomorrow. 
Hope everyone else is doing good. After our trip to the Florida Keys. I have been busy building Opo's new nightbox. We will be driving to Michigan starting July 5. So I need to get it done. It's only been a year long project.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> A very breezy day here - we've been getting the remnants of the Florida storms this week. My niece has been there working for the week and is due home today, so I expect she's experienced it first hand. I hope none of our members were affected by the floods or damage. You OK @Ray--Opo and @ZEROPILOT ?
> 
> We've had some wet spells and Lola has just come running in - he didn't like the sudden, but short downfall.
> 
> Sadly the little bird didn't make it through the night, I was checking him every half hour but by 3 am he'd died. He was very weak and didn't seem to be able to open his eyes or lift his head. When he moved he seemed to topple and twist himself. I wonder if he damaged his neck when he fell - poor thing.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good Saturday where you are.
> See you later.


Lyn, I am so sorry the little bird did not make it. Your intentions were so good too.
Oh, this makes me so sad. 
I will put a prayer in for him tonight for sure.
Thank you with all of my heart for trying.
Most people just walk right by an animal in distress. I am honored to know someone who will help these defenseless creatures.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Unfortunately I have seen this too late. I am so sorry. I got up atthe crack of dawn and have been out all day
> 
> This chart explains the initial steps
> View attachment 345895
> 
> Assuming it has to go to rescue, then pop it in a box somewhere warm and quiet until you can get it there.
> 
> You can offer water by dipping an artist’s brush or cotton bud in water and dabbing it gently on the side of the beak toward the tip. Be careful as it is easy to drown the bird. Don’t try to feed the bird as that definitely needs training and chances are it will choke.
> 
> If you don’t know where your nearest rescue is, Help Wildlife has a database online that you can search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Us
> 
> 
> HelpWildlife.co.uk is a charity-run site aiming to provide advice to members of the public who find wildlife casualties, help casualty finders to locate a wildlife rescue in their area, and provide advice on humane, holistic methods of wildlife management. The site first began in 2005 in response
> 
> 
> 
> helpwildlife.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry this little one didn’t make it


Thanks Linda, it wasn't looking good from the start.
We have a bird rescue centre not too far away and contacted them but it was too late in the evening to take him, but that's where he would have gone if he'd survived the night, anyway I gave it a chance.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning and Happy Sunday to you all.
It's a nice day here again but still quite windy and it looks as if we may have a quick shower, but this morning was really nice Lola was outside quite early - usually he waits until midday before venturing out but he was out by 09.30 today. 
No special plans today but some tidying in the garden is needed so I'll go potter around out there.
I hope you all have a peaceful day.
TTFN


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning and Happy Sunday to you all.
> It's a nice day here again but still quite windy and it looks as if we may have a quick shower, but this morning was really nice Lola was outside quite early - usually he waits until midday before venturing out but he was out by 09.30 today.
> No special plans today but some tidying in the garden is needed so I'll go potter around out there.
> I hope you all have a peaceful day.
> TTFN


Ah, Best part of the day . . futzing in the garden.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Good afternoon everyone. Quick question. Should wisteria and Emeraldas shells harden by now? I believe they are around 2 months old but their shell is still really soft. Like it hasn't hardened at all.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I've been feeling so much better that I went crazy and did a bunch of stuff  so the past week I payed for it with pain 24 hours a day even with Tylenol. I can't take most painkillers because I'm allergic to aspirin so I did what I could. Ask me if I care.!I had good fun and got er done  Today I'm winning. Pains going going and I accomplished it anyhoo. I'm proud of myself  I'm thinking of asking my doctor if he knows of a duct tape for elderly old ladies though


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Well... I've been feeling so much better that I went crazy and did a bunch of stuff  so the past week I payed for it with pain 24 hours a day even with Tylenol. I can't take most painkillers because I'm allergic to aspirin so I did what I could. Ask me if I care.!I had good fun and got er done  Today I'm winning. Pains going going and I accomplished it anyhoo. I'm proud of myself  I'm thinking of asking my doctor if he knows of a duct tape for elderly old ladies though


It's a wonder we survived to an older age when you think about all the things you did as a kid up thru your fifties. I ran in a harrier (sp?) race during a snowstorm climbing over fences & a bridge & I didn't kill myself & finished the race. But now, forgetta bout it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Thomas tortoise said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Quick question. Should wisteria and Emeraldas shells harden by now? I believe they are around 2 months old but their shell is still really soft. Like it hasn't hardened at all.


Probably best to post the question in a different thread. 
Are these turtles or tortoises you are referring to?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Thomas tortoise said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Quick question. Should wisteria and Emeraldas shells harden by now? I believe they are around 2 months old but their shell is still really soft. Like it hasn't hardened at all.


I am confused ( which isn't hard to do)
Are you talking turtles or torts or flowers?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Thomas tortoise said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Quick question. Should wisteria and Emeraldas shells harden by now? I believe they are around 2 months old but their shell is still really soft. Like it hasn't hardened at all.


I think it's the two littlies (sulcatas) he got a while back.
@Thomas tortoise I think it's fine. If you *gently press* on their plastron, it should feel like a plastic lid. They're still very young, but with the recommended UVB on Toms' caresheet, and a pinch of calcium a few times a week like he mentions in his caresheet they should be fine, in a few months the shells should be hard


----------



## TheLastGreen

Goeie naand! 
It's been a while since I've been here.
It's going good here, my grandparents are in Stilbaai, doing the finishing touches on the house
The Outeniqua berge


The Outeniqua berge today


(For those who don't now, snow on the mountains here mean that we're gonna die of cold in the coming week)
Today's max was 13C, minimum -1C. Normal weather for our friends up North, but here we have a problem.
Our houses are made for summer, meaning whatever it's outside, it's going to be around 2C warmer inside. 
Last night the broke into my grandparents house, luckily they were in Stilbaai


----------



## Ray--Opo

TheLastGreen said:


> I think it's the two littlies (sulcatas) he got a while back.
> @Thomas tortoise I think it's fine. If you *gently press* on their plastron, it should feel like a plastic lid. They're still very young, but with the recommended UVB on Toms' caresheet, and a pinch of calcium a few times a week like he mentions in his caresheet they should be fine, in a few months the shells should be hard


Oh ok, I guess I haven't been around enough to stay informed what's going on in the CDR family. 
Sorry @Thomas tortoise for suggesting a different thread to post your question. It was just a general question for the CDR family.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am confused ( which isn't hard to do)
> Are you talking turtles or torts or flowers?


It's probably almost the same problem I have with Sapphire's name. I named him after a rock  but why would people think that's a female's name. It's a dang rock  and as far as I know there's no gender for a rock. That could be a problem with flower names also, even though they may be male or female, a flower name is gender neutral.


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Goeie naand!
> It's been a while since I've been here.
> It's going good here, my grandparents are in Stilbaai, doing the finishing touches on the house
> The Outeniqua berge
> View attachment 346056
> 
> The Outeniqua berge today
> View attachment 346057
> 
> (For those who don't now, snow on the mountains here mean that we're gonna die of cold in the coming week)
> Today's max was 13C, minimum -1C. Normal weather for our friends up North, but here we have a problem.
> Our houses are made for summer, meaning whatever it's outside, it's going to be around 2C warmer inside.
> Last night the broke into my grandparents house, luckily they were in Stilbaai


I'm so glad to see you. I've actually been wondering about you.and how things are going the past couple of days. Sorry to see your grandparents had a break in. Not being present for that is a real blessing. It's still hard though when people think they can just invade your space. Stay warm, lots of layers of clothes and such.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> It's a wonder we survived to an older age when you think about all the things you did as a kid up thru your fifties. I ran in a harrier (sp?) race during a snowstorm climbing over fences & a bridge & I didn't kill myself & finished the race. But now, forgetta bout it!


Yea. Since around 2015 or '16, I haven't had the stamina to do much at all. Now I have the stamina but my body is falling apart at the seams because of bone problems...dang dang darn it!!!! Where there's a will there's a way though.. I'll just move slower like a


----------



## Cathie G

I dead headed my little lemon drop straw flower today


----------



## jeff kushner

Miss Cathie, you always have a kind word or thought for everyone......that kind of happiness & sheer goodness will keep the body running long after it would have, maybe not at peak operating efficiency, but running pretty well! 

"Mind over matter, till it don't matter" LOL

I miss Matilda....I moved my little box turtle outside and this morning I missed her badly. We would wake together. I miss having her there when I wake up.......


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Miss Cathie, you always have a kind word or thought for everyone......that kind of happiness & sheer goodness will keep the body running long after it would have, maybe not at peak operating efficiency, but running pretty well!
> 
> "Mind over matter, till it don't matter" LOL
> 
> I miss Matilda....I moved my little box turtle outside and this morning I missed her badly. We would wake together. I miss having her there when I wake up.......


Daisy May was carried out in the morning on a homemade fleece pillow that looked like a cloud. and brought in at night the same way. There's a method to my madness though as long as she had terra firma under her nobody's leg got saturated


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty yucky day here in Maryland. Hazy, very hot & very humid.

Pretty sure Baltimore set a heat record today… 

I did manage to dig up & create a little wildlife pond. The runoff of watering the banana trees will add some water for creatures great & small to cool off. Drink. Carry away some mud for their nests.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty yucky day here in Maryland. Hazy, very hot & very humid.
> 
> Pretty sure Baltimore set a heat record today…
> 
> I did manage to dig up & create a little wildlife pond. The runoff of watering the banana trees will add some water for creatures great & small to cool off. Drink. Carry away some mud for their nests.


The weathers been ruff here too for the last few days. You're probably getting that now because all that left us The next few days are supposed to be nice. They'll be heading your way too and then here it's supposed to head right back into high heat and humidity what ever  can't wait to see your pond


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty yucky day here in Maryland. Hazy, very hot & very humid.
> 
> Pretty sure Baltimore set a heat record today…
> 
> I did manage to dig up & create a little wildlife pond. The runoff of watering the banana trees will add some water for creatures great & small to cool off. Drink. Carry away some mud for their nests.


Yes it was a tad hot today here in Baltimore today, spent most of my day inside with the air conditioner. Made sure my garden was watered and my plants in my yard also, Funny you mentioned your Banana tree. I was just looking at my Banana Tree, mentioned it last year having a little tree coming up next to the big one. Planted it in the ground before winter, It survived very well. Now it has 6 little trees coming up from the big one.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Yes it was a tad hot today here in Baltimore today, spent most of my day inside with the air conditioner. Made sure my garden was watered and my plants in my yard also, Funny you mentioned your Banana tree. I was just looking at my Banana Tree, mentioned it last year having a little tree coming up next to the big one. Planted it in the ground before winter, It survived very well. Now it has 6 little trees coming up from the big one.



Hey Warren, your banana trees & pups look great. So you had it in tge ground all Winter? Must be a hardy one. I have mine in very large, i think 90 gallon, nursery tree pots. I split the main one this Spring & now have three “plantations”. Your Hibiscus look great too. Do you know what type? Very nice & bushy growth. Mine are more upright stalks.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Hi everyone! Have a good day!


Today I went to Potchefstroom, an old student city, or dorp in Afrikaans.
We started the day by house scouting. It was about 3C here. (It's imporant to note that Potchefstroom is found in the vlaktes, meaning lower area. In winter, like today, it gets *extremely cold*. That 3C I could normally endure, made me shiver, sadly my viking genes didn't play their part today lol. In summer it also gets hell hot, from 35C and a bit up).
Potchefstroom is an old Afrikaans city, famous for it's massive and old oak smuthered streets, and student life.
We walked through loverslane, a long path on campus, which has chinese elm(?) trees surrounding it. Today it was stunning, even with no leaves it looked really beautiful.
Here's an image from the internet of what it looks like in summer


Anyway enough blabbing from me, have a good day!


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Warren, your banana trees & pups look great. So you had it in tge ground all Winter? Must be a hardy one. I have mine in very large, i think 90 gallon, nursery tree pots. I split the main one this Spring & now have three “plantations”. Your Hibiscus look great too. Do you know what type? Very nice & bushy growth. Mine are more upright stalks.


Yes my Banana tree is a Hardy one, bought it online last year. My Hibiscus are perennials, I have 4 different kinds. I also have 4 different Rose of Sharon, Sammy love eating the flowers. My Rose of Sharon are getting ready to bloom, there are alot of buds. Here are what the Hibiscus look like, these are last year's pictures.


----------



## Warren

Hello Marco2Bear, moved into a neural post. They sell the Hibiscus in 1gal. and 3gal. containers. Less then twenty dollars for the 3gal. Goodluck


----------



## Jan A

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone! Have a good day!
> View attachment 346160
> 
> Today I went to Potchefstroom, an old student city, or dorp in Afrikaans.
> We started the day by house scouting. It was about 3C here. (It's imporant to note that Potchefstroom is found in the vlaktes, meaning lower area. In winter, like today, it gets *extremely cold*. That 3C I could normally endure, made me shiver, sadly my viking genes didn't play their part today lol. In summer it also gets hell hot, from 35C and a bit up).
> Potchefstroom is an old Afrikaans city, famous for it's massive and old oak smuthered streets, and student life.
> We walked through loverslane, a long path on campus, which has chinese elm(?) trees surrounding it. Today it was stunning, even with no leaves it looked really beautiful.
> Here's an image from the internet of what it looks like in summer
> View attachment 346161
> 
> Anyway enough blabbing from me, have a good day!


You describe places that I've never heard of before. I love your photos & you're perceptions are spot-on. Thank you for posting what you do.

Eventually, Tortoise Forum will have enough diverse postings & pictures to do a book on modern torts & their owners, who they are & where they've been. So keep on keeping on!! I LUV that last photo.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> You describe places that I've never heard of before. I love your photos & you're perceptions are spot-on. Thank you for posting what you do.
> 
> Eventually, Tortoise Forum will have enough diverse postings & pictures to do a book on modern torts & their owners, who they are & where they've been. So keep on keeping on!! I LUV that last photo.


Hahaha  good luck trying to sort all that out and get the best photos. It's all good


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Hahaha  good luck trying to sort all that out and get the best photos. It's all good


In a world where a lotta people don't know anything about tortoises at all, this here's a book. I believe @Tom is working on one. We all have experiences & photos that can speak to modern day torts. I meet so many people who have no idea what a tort even is.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Hot day we had today at 98 degrees F.🏜


----------



## Jan A

Thomas tortoise said:


> Hot day we had today at 98 degrees F.🏜


TT, it's been in the high 90's for much of the last 2 weeks here in Oklahoma, high humidity & high wind. I know it was like this in Indiana (except for the wind) where I grew up. We used to call this summer. And it could happen in May, June, July, August or September of any yr.


----------



## jeff kushner

That's a sucky heat out there too Jan, hot and dry....and windy, always windy!

Yesterday I got lucky, it got really windy all day....and I have several 100' oaks so I couldn't go up on the roof to blow it off(ironic, right?) or power wash the decks and sunroom....woo hoo!

Why not go out in the wind?

While on my bdrm deck, a 2" branch broke and landed 12' away in the yard, sticking straight up....that would have hurt!


----------



## Jan A

jeff kushner said:


> That's a sucky heat out there too Jan, hot and dry....and windy, always windy!
> 
> Yesterday I got lucky, it got really windy all day....and I have several 100' oaks so I couldn't go up on the roof to blow it off(ironic, right?) or power wash the decks and sunroom....woo hoo!
> 
> Why not go out in the wind?
> 
> While on my bdrm deck, a 2" branch broke and landed 12' away in the yard, sticking straight up....that would have hurt!


There's ALWAYS a good reason not to go up on the roof!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Hi everyone! Have a good day!
> View attachment 346160
> 
> Today I went to Potchefstroom, an old student city, or dorp in Afrikaans.
> We started the day by house scouting. It was about 3C here. (It's imporant to note that Potchefstroom is found in the vlaktes, meaning lower area. In winter, like today, it gets *extremely cold*. That 3C I could normally endure, made me shiver, sadly my viking genes didn't play their part today lol. In summer it also gets hell hot, from 35C and a bit up).
> Potchefstroom is an old Afrikaans city, famous for it's massive and old oak smuthered streets, and student life.
> We walked through loverslane, a long path on campus, which has chinese elm(?) trees surrounding it. Today it was stunning, even with no leaves it looked really beautiful.
> Here's an image from the internet of what it looks like in summer
> View attachment 346161
> 
> Anyway enough blabbing from me, have a good day!


That looks like a pretty place. Are you heading that way to study and looking for accommodation?


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Goeie naand!
> It's been a while since I've been here.
> It's going good here, my grandparents are in Stilbaai, doing the finishing touches on the house
> The Outeniqua berge
> View attachment 346056
> 
> The Outeniqua berge today
> View attachment 346057
> 
> (For those who don't now, snow on the mountains here mean that we're gonna die of cold in the coming week)
> Today's max was 13C, minimum -1C. Normal weather for our friends up North, but here we have a problem.
> Our houses are made for summer, meaning whatever it's outside, it's going to be around 2C warmer inside.
> Last night the broke into my grandparents house, luckily they were in Stilb



Beautiful scenery!
So sorry about the burglary at your grandparents house - did they take much or do any damage?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> That looks like a pretty place. Are you heading that way to study and looking for accommodation?


Yes, it seems I forgot to mention a few things. The building in the image above is the main building of North Western University, Potchefstroom campus. It's now the financial building of the campus. 
My brother and I am going to study there. It's about 1 hour and 30 minutes away. 
When we're over there, our parents will watch over the torts. The first place we saw we decided to take, it's really nice


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Beautiful scenery!
> So sorry about the burglary at your grandparents house - did they take much or do any damage?


Thanks, more images are coming on the scenery soon!
It's weird, they broke through a single window frame, took a few old phones and tried to open a safe, but they couldn't. Luckily my grandparents dogs and cat are still alive, they didn't even seem to have interacted with the burglars. Still it's all very weird


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning/evening all,
Good to see you're all well. 
It was very warm here last week with temps of about 88F on Friday, but thankfully short lived and back in the 60s now. Yesterday was very wet and today is overcast. 
I had a busy week helping a sister out, but back to my own chores now. 
Hope you are all having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks, more images are coming on the scenery soon!
> It's weird, they broke through a single window frame, took a few old phones and tried to open a safe, but they couldn't. Luckily my grandparents dogs and cat are still alive, they didn't even seem to have interacted with the burglars. Still it's all very weird


Very unsettling for them to think strangers have been in the house.
Thank goodness the animals are safe.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Yes, it seems I forgot to mention a few things. The building in the image above is the main building of North Western University, Potchefstroom campus. It's now the financial building of the campus.
> My brother and I am going to study there. It's about 1 hour and 30 minutes away.
> When we're over there, our parents will watch over the torts. The first place we saw we decided to take, it's really nice


Not too far away to pop back home but far enough away to be independent. Great to have your brother for company too.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> In a world where a lotta people don't know anything about tortoises at all, this here's a book. I believe @Tom is working on one. We all have experiences & photos that can speak to modern day torts. I meet so many people who have no idea what a tort even is.


Oh I wish he would. I would buy it


----------



## jeff kushner

On Friday, I spent 1.5Hours on the roof at the new Target Distribution center. it was 94F out....and it was the "rooftop from hell". There was 90 pieces of equipment to remove and my(OCD) Rigger had to count and look at each one, thrice! LOL 

I have had a couple of heat-related "events" and I was knocking on the door for another by the time we came off that hotplate!

Yesterday it was very cool in the morning, 51F and poor Matilda must think I hate her, moving her outside in time for cold nights.

I did go up on MY roof yesterday morning, while it was relatively calm. Kerry hates it when I go up without her around but she was in NY. The first few steps are always a bit sketchy as we decide if the knee is going to hold or give out. Always unnerving that I have to be up there to figure that part out. 

My "babies mama" called me early to wish me well, then Kerry called then my girls made a super dinner for me yesterday, very special and my son called so all is good with the world.....


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> On Friday, I spent 1.5Hours on the roof at the new Target Distribution center. it was 94F out....and it was the "rooftop from hell". There was 90 pieces of equipment to remove and my(OCD) Rigger had to count and look at each one, thrice! LOL
> 
> I have had a couple of heat-related "events" and I was knocking on the door for another by the time we came off that hotplate!
> 
> Yesterday it was very cool in the morning, 51F and poor Matilda must think I hate her, moving her outside in time for cold nights.
> 
> I did go up on MY roof yesterday morning, while it was relatively calm. Kerry hates it when I go up without her around but she was in NY. The first few steps are always a bit sketchy as we decide if the knee is going to hold or give out. Always unnerving that I have to be up there to figure that part out.
> 
> My "babies mama" called me early to wish me well, then Kerry called then my girls made a super dinner for me yesterday, very special and my son called so all is good with the world.....


Yes it's always fun to push your luck and win  sorry... I'm with Kerry on that one. Always have a spotter on something like a ladder and roof especially. But glad to see you had a nice father's day  (this is a case of preacher teach thyself )


----------



## TheLastGreen

Happy solstice everyone!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes, happy Summer Solstice. I got out early on the water to enjoy the calm still morning.


----------



## Cathie G

My new little echinacea plant bloomed  and the little lemon drop strawflower needs a name because it's like a pet to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, "Daisy" of course!


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> My new little echinacea plant bloomed  and the little lemon drop strawflower needs a name because it's like a pet to me.
> View attachment 346313
> View attachment 346314


Looks like the bees are enjoying them fresh flowers.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Looks like the bees are enjoying them fresh flowers.


One is a fly  as long as they stay outside it's fine with me


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's been really hot this week up to 84F in my garden but average locally of 75F; too hot for me but Lola loves it. He makes me laugh because after some time basking it's like he's solar recharged and he seems to 'run' everywhere.
Busy week again so far, funeral and a couple of meetings for my nephew and helping someone look for their escaped parrot (still in area but won't come down out of the trees )
Hopefully it will be a quieter end to the week, and cooler from tomorrow so will be able to do some things in my garden - if the rain misses us. 
Hope you're all having a good week so far.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been really hot this week up to 84F in my garden but average locally of 75F; too hot for me but Lola loves it. He makes me laugh because after some time basking it's like he's solar recharged and he seems to 'run' everywhere.
> Busy week again so far, funeral and a couple of meetings for my nephew and helping someone look for their escaped parrot (still in area but won't come down out of the trees )
> Hopefully it will be a quieter end to the week, and cooler from tomorrow so will be able to do some things in my garden - if the rain misses us.
> Hope you're all having a good week so far.


Today at my house it was an inferno at 94°f in the shade but in the sun it was 118°f or higher. I put the umbrella up on Sapphire's enclosure and it still stayed around 100f. He hid out in his hut so I brought him in. It's weird how temperature works. My front yard and back yard almost always has different temperatures. Even in my house there's differences and it can be as little as a foot apart. I'll say a little prayer for the wayward parrot. He probably thinks he's having fun but I can't believe he's finding enough of the foods he needs to keep it up for long.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yes, was 106° in my backyard in the shade yesterday. Burned my beans, rhubarb, & squash plants. . . bum...today is much cooler, 74° with a slight breeze. . . ah'hhhh


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, was 106° in my backyard in the shade yesterday. Burned my beans, rhubarb, & squash plants. . . bum...today is much cooler, 74° with a slight breeze. . . ah'hhhh


What's weird is the official temps in an area don't say what's going on where you are in that area. Or in a specific part of your yard. I've seen my backyard even hotter than that in the summer and I live in Ohio. Please send me your cold spell  but it'll still be 20° hotter in my backyard and good tort weather


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, was 106° in my backyard in the shade yesterday. Burned my beans, rhubarb, & squash plants. . . bum...today is much cooler, 74° with a slight breeze. . . ah'hhhh


What's weird is the official temps in an area don't say what's going on where you are in that area. Or in a specific part of your yard. I've seen my backyard even hotter than that in the summer and I live in Ohio. Please send me your cold spell  but it'll still be 20° hotter in my backyard and good tort weather


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Today at my house it was an inferno at 94°f in the shade but in the sun it was 118°f or higher. I put the umbrella up on Sapphire's enclosure and it still stayed around 100f. He hid out in his hut so I brought him in. It's weird how temperature works. My front yard and back yard almost always has different temperatures. Even in my house there's differences and it can be as little as a foot apart. I'll say a little prayer for the wayward parrot. He probably thinks he's having fun but I can't believe he's finding enough of the foods he needs to keep it up for long.


My garden is quite sheltered and a real sun trap so the temp is always higher out there. The front of my house is in shade for most of the day so usually much cooler there.
The parrot is safely home, he was caught when he popped into someone's garden for a drink at their bird bath. They need water more than food so having water available is a good way to entice them down out of trees. Thankfully it's been very warm and he didn't fly out of the area while so the owner was able to ask people to look out for him. I was worried he may be attacked by other birds, but he's none the worse for his adventure. Lets hope he decides 'east, west, homes best'!


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, was 106° in my backyard in the shade yesterday. Burned my beans, rhubarb, & squash plants. . . bum...today is much cooler, 74° with a slight breeze. . . ah'hhhh


We have a thunderstorms warning in place today but nothing specific.
Overcast here now but still very warm.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and happy Thursday.


----------



## Shally

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, nobody in particular.
> Welcome to Tidgy's Dad's Cold Dark Room.
> Not expecting a lot of visitors in this pointless place, but this is where I live now.
> It's good in here.
> If anyone does visit, please feel free to say what you want( within forum guidelines, of course) and I will be happy to be silly, slightly insult you or ignore you completely which you are most welcome to do to me.
> I will of course venture out occasionally, when I think I can be useful or annoying, but otherwise I live here now.
> No advertising, let's see who spots me.
> This is where i belong.
> Tidgy is most unconcerned.


Hi Tidgy ..... ignoring your dad though so sssshhhh ;-)


----------



## Maro2Bear

A ton of rain overnight here as very large thunderstorms moved through the area. Garden, lawns & birds are happy. It’s the first big rain since i installed my rain barrel. It quickly filled up & I’m set for watering.


----------



## Lyn W

Shally said:


> Hi Tidgy ..... ignoring your dad though so sssshhhh ;-)


Tidgy's Dad doesn't visit often anymore but there's still a lot of us popping in and we're a friendly welcoming bunch!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> A ton of rain overnight here as very large thunderstorms moved through the area. Garden, lawns & birds are happy. It’s the first big rain since i installed my rain barrel. It quickly filled up & I’m set for watering.


We have some rain on the way which is badly needed but unfortunate that it's the weekend of Glastonbury festival. Hopefully it won't be too heavy and get too muddy for everyone there.


----------



## zolasmum

I thought that mud was part of the charm of the"Glastonbury experience" !
Angie


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> We have a thunderstorms warning in place today but nothing specific.
> Overcast here now but still very warm.


Yes, yesterday was substantially humid here, a very odd day, down south in Los Angeles area, there were thunderstorms and some unfortunate woman walking her two dogs were hit by Lightning & died. Strange weather.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> My garden is quite sheltered and a real sun trap so the temp is always higher out there. The front of my house is in shade for most of the day so usually much cooler there.
> The parrot is safely home, he was caught when he popped into someone's garden for a drink at their bird bath. They need water more than food so having water available is a good way to entice them down out of trees. Thankfully it's been very warm and he didn't fly out of the area while so the owner was able to ask people to look out for him. I was worried he may be attacked by other birds, but he's none the worse for his adventure. Lets hope he decides 'east, west, homes best'!


That's so wonderful  our saying is every bird likes his own nest best so let's hope he can resist it next time . My yard is about the same as yours. The back yard is full sun until around 3pm and the front yard is shaded with a large crabapple tree so there's usually at least a 20+° difference between them.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We have a thunderstorms warning in place today but nothing specific.
> Overcast here now but still very warm.


In my living room it's 79°f at least but I'm so comfortable. Higher temps don't bother me too much either even though everyone else is passing out  Sapphire and I get along pretty good because I can't stand to be cold either. If I'm cold I know he is  maybe I don't let him get cool enough


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Quite wet and windy here at the moment but some dry spells in between.
Lola wandered out but when he saw the rain he turned back. 
Nothing special planned today, just a pile of ironing to get through. 
Hope you have a good Saturday and I'll see you later!
TTFN


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Quite wet and windy here at the moment but some dry spells in between.
> Lola wandered out but when he saw the rain he turned back.
> Nothing special planned today, just a pile of ironing to get through.
> Hope you have a good Saturday and I'll see you later!
> TTFN


Went boating. First time out this yr. 101 when we got off the lake after rescuing a jet ski & 2 girls out of gas. Pass it forward!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Sunday morning. Caught this little guy stealing a quick bite to eat.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a bit drier here today after a Saturday full of thunderstorms and heavy downpours, but still cooler - suits me fine!!
I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday, I'm going to my sister for lunch - lovely!!!!
TTFN


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hi all, hope everything is well with everyone. 
Just wanted to let you know that if you know anyone looking for a 2 yr old sulcata. It is located in New York and owner wants to give it a better home.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We’re getting a NEW ROOF this coming week. Yep…forking out big bucks next week to get a new “architectural” asphalt shingle roof & brandy new gutters & downspouts. Sooooooooo, with rain forecast for tomorrow, we went up on our sun roof (already hot n very humid) & removed our solar panels.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> We’re getting a NEW ROOF this coming week. Yep…forking out big bucks next week to get a new “architectural” asphalt shingle roof & brandy new gutters & downspouts. Sooooooooo, with rain forecast for tomorrow, we went up on our sun roof (already hot n very humid) & removed our solar panels.


Bum, I bet that was a chore. I need a new roof soon, and am dreading having to remove my (16) Panels in 2 locations. Hope your roofers are able to put all the strut's back in the exact same spot....


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick little Sunday project.

First - watch the How To video






Second - trip to WalMart to secure the key product




Third - build & hang.




Difficulty Level - 1


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick little Sunday project.
> 
> First - watch the How To video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second - trip to WalMart to secure the key product
> 
> View attachment 346483
> 
> 
> Third - build & hang.
> 
> View attachment 346484
> 
> 
> Difficulty Level - 1


Well... I guess you gotta have something to keep you occupied while you're getting a new roof


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Well... I guess you gotta have something to keep you occupied while you're getting a new roof





Maro2Bear said:


> A quick little Sunday project.
> 
> First - watch the How To video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second - trip to WalMart to secure the key product
> 
> View attachment 346483
> 
> 
> Third - build & hang.
> 
> View attachment 346484
> 
> 
> Difficulty Level - 1


It would take me a year to go through that much soy sauce....


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> It would take me a year to go through that much soy sauce....


Well then put it in another bottle  a decorative serving one.


----------



## Warren

Hello TFO member, just wanted to share this picture of my dog. She can't stand these Hot, Dog days of summer. The heat just wore her out, she is 12 yrs. old.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Warren said:


> Hello TFO member, just wanted to share this picture of my dog. She can't stand these Hot, Dog days of summer. The heat just wore her out, she is 12 yrs. old.


Aw'www I have one of those . . .


----------



## Maro2Bear

And, the shingles have arrived & already on the roof. Now the roofers get to unpack & whack them into place.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> And, the shingles have arrived & already on the roof. Now the roofers get to unpack & whack them into place.


Hope he didn't forget his air powered Whacker, sounds like a big job.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hi all, hope everything is well with everyone.
> Just wanted to let you know that if you know anyone looking for a 2 yr old sulcata. It is located in New York and owner wants to give it a better home.


Sad but not surprising, It must be difficult housing a growing sullie in a big city.


----------



## Lyn W

Warren said:


> Hello TFO member, just wanted to share this picture of my dog. She can't stand these Hot, Dog days of summer. The heat just wore her out, she is 12 yrs. old.


She looks how I feel after a hot day here!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> And, the shingles have arrived & already on the roof. Now the roofers get to unpack & whack them into place.


Wish our workmen were as prompt, reliable and conscientious here as they seem to be in the US. The last time I had a new roof on my last house, it was started in the Sept and not finished until the January. After starting it the roofers took on a council contract which took priority over mine. They said what they had done was watertight but it caused a lot of water damage inside. Ended up getting someone else in and the original roofers had to pay for new ceilings and decoration. Nightmare


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, it's a very breezy but bright day here. 
Lola is out soaking up some uvb and it's a good day for drying washing - trouble is it's making more ironing - not my favourite job!!! 
I hope you all have a good Monday - the start of another week and only 4 days left in June!
See you later.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Wish our workmen were as prompt, reliable and conscientious here as they seem to be in the US. The last time I had a new roof on my last house, it was started in the Sept and not finished until the January. After starting it the roofers took on a council contract which too priority over mine. They said what they had done was watertight but it caused a lot of water damage inside. Ended up getting someone else in and the original roofers had to pay for new ceilings and decoration. Nightmare


Wow, I'd be on Yelp, and ND letting everyone know how bad they were. 2 weeks would be bad, 5 months is totally out of the question. I would be seeking the advice of an attorney.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Wow, I'd be on Yelp, and ND letting everyone know how bad they were. 2 weeks would be bad, 5 months is totally out of the question. I would be seeking the advice of an attorney.


This was back in the late 90's and I didn't have a computer then but I did see a solicitor. These guys were acquaintances of mine too but it counted for nothing, I would shop around a lot more these days! You live and learn.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Wish our workmen were as prompt, reliable and conscientious here as they seem to be in the US. The last time I had a new roof on my last house, it was started in the Sept and not finished until the January. After starting it the roofers took on a council contract which took priority over mine. They said what they had done was watertight but it caused a lot of water damage inside. Ended up getting someone else in and the original roofers had to pay for new ceilings and decoration. Nightmare



Ouch!  That sounds like an absolute nightmare. I’m not too sure our workmen are more or less conscientious - the guy doing our roof lives around the corner & seems to do a good business on locals. We were also able to negotiate the cost down & got “free” rain gutters & downspouts & gutter guards.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ouch!  That sounds like an absolute nightmare. I’m not too sure our workmen are more or less conscientious - the guy doing our roof lives around the corner & seems to do a good business on locals. We were also able to negotiate the cost down & got “free” rain gutters & downspouts & gutter guards.


That actually sounds like a really good deal but I'll be hoping and praying for you anyway. I did a similar thing with someone I knew and as it turned out it was a good thing. That doesn't mean I wasn't nervous in the meantime. I really like your hummingbird feeder.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Hello TFO member, just wanted to share this picture of my dog. She can't stand these Hot, Dog days of summer. The heat just wore her out, she is 12 yrs. old.


She's so sweet. Poor little one. Something I've found over the years to help a hot animal is...a two liter pop bottle ice cube. Just fill an empty one with water, freeze it and it's ready for helping to cool.


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> She's so sweet. Poor little one. Something I've found over the years to help a hot animal is...a two liter pop bottle ice cube. Just fill an empty one with water, freeze it and it's ready for helping to cool.


My dogs live in the house with air-conditioning, the dogs only go out too use the bathroom and my wife will turn the air-conditioner on just for the animals and lower the temperature for them if needed. 2 dogs, 2 cats, 1 Rosy Bourke Parakeet and Sammy my Sulcata. I just the keeper in this Zoo.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> Hello TFO member, just wanted to share this picture of my dog. She can't stand these Hot, Dog days of summer. The heat just wore her out, she is 12 yrs. old.


This is how Opo has been handling the hot afternoons.


----------



## Warren

Ray--Opo said:


> This is how Opo has been handling the hot afternoons.
> View attachment 346523


You can't tell me that Tortoises aren't small and remember everything, love his pillow. In the winter when Sammy is running around in the house, he will lay in front of a space heater I have for my bird. When Sammy is outside and gets to warm, he will ram the back door to come back in.


----------



## Cathie G

Joe brought home a flea market find. He can forget about me getting on a ladder to hang it  I think it should go above his bedroom door


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Joe brought home a flea market find. He can forget about me getting on a ladder to hang it  I think it should go above his bedroom door
> View attachment 346559


Oh . . .those are Lovely . . .I would not like to see them in a dark shadowy room.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh . . .those are Lovely . . .I would not like to see them in a dark shadowy room.


Well... it's Joe's house but if he wants them hung up he's doing it come heck or high water  I'll show him the ladder


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> You can't tell me that Tortoises aren't small and remember everything, love his pillow. In the winter when Sammy is running around in the house, he will lay in front of a space heater I have for my bird. When Sammy is outside and gets to warm, he will ram the back door to come back in.


Yes they are a smarty pants and good luck trying to outsmart one  about the time you think you have them downpat they learn something


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> This is how Opo has been handling the hot afternoons.
> View attachment 346523


So cute


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cool lift machine in action on our house. Rather than scrape all the shingles off & down to the ground, this team uses a hydraulic lift that can be placed like a large wheel barrow Up at roof level. Shingles scraped & piled then placed in the contraption.


----------



## JoesMum

Good afternooning all. Life gets busier at the rescue where baby birds are still the main focus.

Here’s a baby blackcap that hasn’t yet grown its tail who has captivated all of us. It has bags of personality 



This is a European Robin (no relation of the US Robin). They have adorable punk hairdos when they’re very young.



And these are Swallows (sometimes called Barn Swallows). They’ll be released in time to migrate to Africa in September.



JoesDad went down with Covid on the Saturday before last. Fortunately it was mild… more like a heavy cold… but it did make him tired and he still hasn’t recovered his energy levels properly. Somehow or other, I didn’t get it.

It’s tennis season and many know I am a big fan. I went to the Queen’s Championship in London with my daughter because JoesDad had just tested positive and also the Eastbourne championship. JoesDad and I are going to Wimbledon on Friday


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hello my friends. It’s me Rosa (had to have name change) long story but anyway I hope you all are doing good. Man it feels good to have my life back. I missed you guys


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Cool lift machine in action on our house. Rather than scrape all the shingles off & down to the ground, this team uses a hydraulic lift that can be placed like a large wheel barrow Up at roof level. Shingles scraped & piled then placed in the contraption.
> 
> View attachment 346565


Hum, something wrong with that picture, there is NO roofing tar, or mastic smeared all over that lift. It looks brand new....and I hope it's the way the picture was taken, cuz it looks like it is listing....


----------



## MenagerieGrl

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Life gets busier at the rescue where baby birds are still the main focus.
> 
> Here’s a baby blackcap that hasn’t yet grown its tail who has captivated all of us. It has bags of personality
> View attachment 346589
> 
> 
> This is a European Robin (no relation of the US Robin). They have adorable punk hairdos when they’re very young.
> View attachment 346588
> 
> 
> And these are Swallows (sometimes called Barn Swallows). They’ll be released in time to migrate to Africa in September.
> View attachment 346587
> 
> 
> JoesDad went down with Covid on the Saturday before last. Fortunately it was mild… more like a heavy cold… but it did make him tired and he still hasn’t recovered his energy levels properly. Somehow or other, I didn’t get it.
> 
> It’s tennis season and many know I am a big fan. I went to the Queen’s Championship in London with my daughter because JoesDad had just tested positive and also the Eastbourne championship. JoesDad and I are going to Wimbledon on Friday


Aw'www such cute fluffy butt's, I LOVE the Do on the Eastern Robin looks like me in the morning....


----------



## jeff kushner

How many squares Mark? I always wondered how much "roof" is on that type of home.


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Good afternooning all. Life gets busier at the rescue where baby birds are still the main focus.
> 
> Here’s a baby blackcap that hasn’t yet grown its tail who has captivated all of us. It has bags of personality
> View attachment 346589
> 
> 
> This is a European Robin (no relation of the US Robin). They have adorable punk hairdos when they’re very young.
> View attachment 346588
> 
> 
> And these are Swallows (sometimes called Barn Swallows). They’ll be released in time to migrate to Africa in September.
> View attachment 346587
> 
> 
> JoesDad went down with Covid on the Saturday before last. Fortunately it was mild… more like a heavy cold… but it did make him tired and he still hasn’t recovered his energy levels properly. Somehow or other, I didn’t get it.
> 
> It’s tennis season and many know I am a big fan. I went to the Queen’s Championship in London with my daughter because JoesDad had just tested positive and also the Eastbourne championship. JoesDad and I are going to Wimbledon on Friday


I thought you'd be busy at the Rescue. 
Glad to hear it was mild dose of Covid for JoesDad. 
My nephew, his wife and new baby all had it the week before last, and little Isaac had a very bad chest. Thankfully he didn't have to be hospitalised but he couldn't feed properly because of his breathing. They are all getting over it now, but it is exhausting. 
Enjoy Wimbledon!


----------



## Lyn W

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> Hello my friends. It’s me Rosa (had to have name change) long story but anyway I hope you all are doing good. Man it feels good to have my life back. I missed you guys


Hi and welcome back.
Pleased to hear life is better for you.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lyn W said:


> Hi and welcome back.
> Pleased to hear life is better for you.


It’s a lot better than it was took a year but I’m back I’m not 100% but am a lot better than I was feeling safe again


----------



## Thomas tortoise

I got bored and decided to dye her mane.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> How many squares Mark? I always wondered how much "roof" is on that type of home.



Hhhm. Good question, I’m not sure at all.


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> I got bored and decided to dye her mane.
> View attachment 346650


Does she like her new hair do? I'll bet she does. It matches her halter


----------



## EllieMay

Thomas tortoise said:


> I got bored and decided to dye her mane.
> View attachment 346650


I LOVE THIS!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy 4th weekend for those of you in the states… just checking in on everyone !


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Hidie ho, neighbor . . how thing's going in your part of the country....Cold & windy around these parts...


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hazy, hot & humid. It’s 1 July & we could use a good soaking rain. Grass in our front lawn already looking a bit ragged.


----------



## EllieMay

We are under a burn ban here.. yet they are still allowing the fireworks.. ( not making sense to me)
but it’s a beautiful day here in Texas.. morning meetings until noon and then headed for an enjoyable weekend at home with the critters…


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Hazy, hot & humid. It’s 1 July & we could use a good soaking rain. Grass in our front lawn already looking a bit ragged.


My grass is going to be a brown patch as I'd rather put my precious water on my garden.
Weather forecast for the 4th is Karl the Fog! As the misquotes saying goes, "The Coldest Winter I Ever Spent Was a Summer in San Francisco" of which Twain did NOT say...


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a bright and breezy day here.
Lola has had a good few hours basking and I actually caught him eating grass!! 
Not something he usually does unless he can't avoid it when he's after the clover, but he was tucking into a patch of grass today! I sat on a step to watch him but he soon sent me packing with a few not so subtle nudges. 
I hope you're all having a good Friday. By tomorrow we'll be just about half way through the year already and I still haven't done all the things I wanted to do yet - I'd better get a move on!!
See you later!


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy 4th weekend for those of you in the states… just checking in on everyone !


Hi Heather, I'd forgotten about 4th July celebrations.
Are you planning a party?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> We are under a burn ban here.. yet they are still allowing the fireworks.. ( not making sense to me)
> but it’s a beautiful day here in Texas.. morning meetings until noon and then headed for an enjoyable weekend at home with the critters…


Fireworks in a dry spell? Doesn't make sense to me either.
I hope all celebrations are without any major incidents.
Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## EllieMay

Definitely not! I have been super busy with work and sons out of school plus the new addition to the family.. ( little Honey) .. we have squeezed in a few mini vacations and have a couple more to go… all that said, I really just want to tend my household chores And animals.. Jess is coming in on Saturday and will stay until Tuesday and my brother will be coming tomorrow.. we may put something on the grill but I think we are all in agreement to just have a laid back family weekend. 


Lyn W said:


> Hi Heather, I'd forgotten about 4th July celebrations.
> Are you planning a party?


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Fireworks in a dry spell? Doesn't make sense to me either.
> I hope all celebrations are without any major incidents.
> Have a lovely weekend!


Same to you. No one needs a holiday to have a nice time. Maybe you’ll get a good dent in your to-do list). How’s the knee?


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Definitely not! I have been super busy with work and sons out of school plus the new addition to the family.. ( little Honey) .. we have squeezed in a few mini vacations and have a couple more to go… all that said, I really just want to tend my household chores And animals.. Jess is coming in on Saturday and will stay until Tuesday and my brother will be coming tomorrow.. we may put something on the grill but I think we are all in agreement to just have a laid back family weekend.


Sounds perfect!!
I hope all the family are well.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Same to you. No one needs a holiday to have a nice time. Maybe you’ll get a good dent in your to-do list). How’s the knee?


I just keep finding better things to do - like watching Lola - such an easy way to waste time 
Knee is much the same and I'm still waiting for a date for surgery, but plodding on. Thank you for asking


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
We've had a wet start to the day but it's supposed to clear up later - I hope so I have a lot of washing to dry and don't want to use my drier!!
I hope you all have a good Saturday.
TTFN


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Thomas tortoise said:


> I got bored and decided to dye her mane.


This is adorable. Love the new look


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Saturday all. I just posted this on Twitter…cute little guy resting in the shade.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> We've had a wet start to the day but it's supposed to clear up later - I hope so I have a lot of washing to dry and don't want to use my drier!!
> I hope you all have a good Saturday.
> TTFN


When I was younger I used to hang my clothes out anyway before a rain. It's a rain water extra rinse and actually dries almost as quickly because of gravity. It kinda softens the clothes and helps with wrinkles too. It's a good Saturday. At least Sapphire thinks so he's outside  and even though he's hiding in his little hut, his head is sticking out the door of it. Well  his little pumpkin head is getting some sunshine at least


----------



## Cathie G

You have to 


Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Saturday all. I just posted this on Twitter…cute little guy resting in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 346728


Love frogs omgarsh. they are so opportunistic


----------



## Cathie G

Well Sapphire decided to turn around and get a tan on his back side  he's been sitting there putting up with my camera for quite some time


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well Sapphire decided to turn around and get a tan on his back side  he's been sitting there putting up with my camera for quite some time
> View attachment 346767


Lola was fully stretched out in the sun this afternoon. 
While I was watching him he slowly pulled his back left leg in and then extended it as much as he could, then he did the same with the back right leg - he looked like he was doing his exercises!


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Lola was fully stretched out in the sun this afternoon.
> While I was watching him he slowly pulled his left leg in and then extended it as much as he could, then he did the same with the right leg - he looked like he was doing his exercises!


Reminded me of this guy with his sweat band from an old ad by the Wallace and Gromit creators


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola was fully stretched out in the sun this afternoon.
> While I was watching him he slowly pulled his left leg in and then extended it as much as he could, then he did the same with the right leg - he looked like he was doing his exercises!


Too funny  hahaha or warm ups to give you some exercise


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Quite a cloudy but warmish day here. 
Lola and I have spent quite some time in the garden today. 
I can't get over how he's suddenly acquired a taste for grass, but I'm very pleased about it. 
I hope everyone's having a peaceful Sunday, it's been quite noisy here the last couple of hours with someone in the street using power tools to do some DIY, but needs must.
I think it's time to see how things are at Wimbledon now so see you later
Ta ta!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Quite a cloudy but warmish day here.
> Lola and I have spent quite some time in the garden today.
> I can't get over how he's suddenly acquired a taste for grass, but I'm very pleased about it.
> I hope everyone's having a peaceful Sunday, it's been quite noisy here the last couple of hours with someone in the street using power tools to do some DIY, but needs must.
> I think it's time to see how things are at Wimbledon now so see you later
> Ta ta!


It's been a good Sunday  I actually got out and visited some family for a get together. But before that I got to watch a squirrel trying to get into a simple little suet feeder from Lowes. I was feeling sorry for the little wood pecker that comes to visit now and then and did a couple of wood pecker seed blocks in it. Poor guy couldn't get into it  even though

he tried his best. He did eat a fallen crab apple though


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's been a good Sunday  I actually got out and visited some family for a get together. But before that I got to watch a squirrel trying to get into a simple little suet feeder from Lowes. I was feeling sorry for the little wood pecker that comes to visit now and then and did a couple of wood pecker seed blocks in it. Poor guy couldn't get into it  even though
> View attachment 346830
> he tried his best. He did eat a fallen crab apple though


You gotta see this Pic too  he even had the feeder going around like a ferris wheel


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You gotta see this Pic too  he even had the feeder going around like a ferris wheel
> View attachment 346831


Silly little bugger!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Yvonne G said:


> Silly little bugger!


Oh, they are crazy nuts, such antic's . .


----------



## Yvonne G

Sometimes the sounds from my tinitis are so loud I wonder that I can hear other sounds at all. Today I was sitting here reading and I became aware of a new tinitis sound. Sounded sort of like popcorn, a rhythmic sound. It bothered and annoyed me for a couple hours and I finally realized it's my ceiling fan!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Silly little bugger!


Yep  he was hanging by one foot  the dang little monkey.got outsmarted by the feeder for now


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes the sounds from my tinitis are so loud I wonder that I can hear other sounds at all. Today I was sitting here reading and I became aware of a new tinitis sound. Sounded sort of like popcorn, a rhythmic sound. It bothered and annoyed me for a couple hours and I finally realized it's my ceiling fan!


If it's a new sound you should have a look just to see.but NO ladders. Cause I need you.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> If it's a new sound you should have a look just to see.but NO ladders. Cause I need you.


Use binoculars


----------



## MenagerieGrl

So, it is soon Dragon fruit season, this plant has up'ed it game this year, there are 5 or 6 Blooms this year, this is the first to open. I assist in the pollination, in order to get a good set.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

MenagerieGrl said:


> So, it is soon Dragon fruit season, this plant has up'ed it game this year, there are 5 or 6 Blooms this year, this is the first to open. I assist in the pollination, in order to get a good set.


They typically open at the end of the day, I was surprised it was still open this afternoon, and they have such a soft delicate aroma, ah'aaa


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> They typically open at the end of the day, I was surprised it was still open this afternoon, and they have such a soft delicate aroma, ah'aaa


On my outing today, I got to see a lot of my favorite tree a mimosa. I know it's considered a maybe invasive because it's not native but I love that tree. It has a delicate beautiful aroma also but you have to be blessed to get a whiff of it. You have to catch it just at the perfect time when it lets you. It was early morning, right before total sunrise and misty. I kept looking around to see where the perfume was coming from it was so lovely. And here it was a tree that I already liked because of it's leaves, flowers, and trunk.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> On my outing today, I got to see a lot of my favorite tree a mimosa. I know it's considered a maybe invasive because it's not native but I love that tree. It has a delicate beautiful aroma also but you have to be blessed to get a whiff of it. You have to catch it just at the perfect time when it lets you. It was early morning, right before total sunrise and misty. I kept looking around to see where the perfume was coming from it was so lovely. And here it was a tree that I already liked because of it's leaves, flowers, and trunk.


That reminds me of a shrub I have in My back yard, it is a Cestrum parqui, Chilean Jessamine, Durring the day it is unnoticable, but as dusk arrives the blooms emit their sweet aroma, as best I can describe it, it smells like the sweet fruity smell of Lacquer thinner, as soon as morning comes the aroma disappears.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> That reminds me of a shrub I have in My back yard, it is a Cestrum parqui, Chilean Jessamine, Durring the day it is unnoticable, but as dusk arrives the blooms emit their sweet aroma, as best I can describe it, it smells like the sweet fruity smell of Lacquer thinner, as soon as morning comes the aroma disappears.


Is it like jasmine? Like what they use to scent insence and such stuff.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Is it like jasmine? Like what they use to scent insence and such stuff.


Hi Cathy, No, it is not like the Jasmine Vine, it is a shrub and is a Jessamine. Different type of plant. and a very different aroma.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

I have though about putting some of the blooms in a bottle at night and see if it still smells the next day, just show friends how it smells


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Oh, and Cathy G, Happy 4th of July. . .


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Cathy, No, it is not like the Jasmine Vine, it is a shrub and is a Jessamine. Different type of plant. and a very different aroma.


Now I'm intrigued  I still love jasmine though. What I really found interesting about the Mimosa though was I walked by that tree almost every day. I loved everything about it. The leaves. The flowers. The way the trunk reminded me of a bonsai tree. I even had shower gel supposedly using the scent. And then I actually got to smell the real thing.... one early misty morning. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, and Cathy G, Happy 4th of July. . .


Same back to you. And yes it is! It's official. It's the 4th here. I wish they'd stop blowing up the place to celebrate . I thought independence got won already. hehehe


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,

Happy 4th July to all friends in the USA!!

The dreaded lurgy has caught up with me and I've tested positive for covid 
Had a bit of a dry throat yesterday and a tickly cough but put it down to being outside and maybe lots of pollen about. Then felt quite fluey in the night so did a test first thing and the 2 lines are there. I feel a bit out of sorts, have a headache and still coughing but otherwise not too bad. Hopefully the jabs will keep the symptoms minimal.
I have to self isolate for 5 days and the busy week I had planned to get a few things done will have to wait. Thankfully my nephew will be able to get Lola's food.

I hope you all have a healthier start to the week and enjoy any celebrations you have planned.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> 
> Happy 4th July to all friends in the USA!!
> 
> The dreaded lurgy has caught up with me and I've tested positive for covid
> Had a bit of a dry throat yesterday and a tickly cough but put it down to being outside and maybe lots of pollen about. Then felt quite fluey in the night so did a test first thing and the 2 lines are there. I feel a bit out of sorts, have a headache and still coughing but otherwise not too bad. Hopefully the jabs will keep the symptoms minimal.
> I have to self isolate for 5 days and the busy week I had planned to get a few things done will have to wait. Thankfully my nephew will be able to get Lola's food.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthier start to the week and enjoy any celebrations you have planned.



Darn Lyn….sorry to hear that you’ve been smitten with that darn COVID nasty Hang in there - rest & chicken soup.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> 
> Happy 4th July to all friends in the USA!!
> 
> The dreaded lurgy has caught up with me and I've tested positive for covid
> Had a bit of a dry throat yesterday and a tickly cough but put it down to being outside and maybe lots of pollen about. Then felt quite fluey in the night so did a test first thing and the 2 lines are there. I feel a bit out of sorts, have a headache and still coughing but otherwise not too bad. Hopefully the jabs will keep the symptoms minimal.
> I have to self isolate for 5 days and the busy week I had planned to get a few things done will have to wait. Thankfully my nephew will be able to get Lola's food.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthier start to the week and enjoy any celebrations you have planned.


UGH, covid! Get well soon and I hope you don't get too sick with it.

I went up to the mailbox yesterday to mail one of my great grandsons a birthday card and while I was out I stopped at the store to buy some cabbage. I wore my mask, as I always do. But I felt like some sort of odd ball. There were many people out and about and the store was pretty busy, but I was the only one wearing a mask.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> 
> Happy 4th July to all friends in the USA!!
> 
> The dreaded lurgy has caught up with me and I've tested positive for covid
> Had a bit of a dry throat yesterday and a tickly cough but put it down to being outside and maybe lots of pollen about. Then felt quite fluey in the night so did a test first thing and the 2 lines are there. I feel a bit out of sorts, have a headache and still coughing but otherwise not too bad. Hopefully the jabs will keep the symptoms minimal.
> I have to self isolate for 5 days and the busy week I had planned to get a few things done will have to wait. Thankfully my nephew will be able to get Lola's food.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthier start to the week and enjoy any celebrations you have planned.


Rest & take care of yourself!! All your chores will still be there when you get to feeling better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good day all. Got out for an early morning 4 July paddle & had some great weather Plus two turtle stories to boot.

Lucky Boxie. Jumped in my truck at 0645 to get over to zip over to my local paddling spot. A few miles into my drive right at a major intersection of Route 1 & 198 (in Laurel) a car in the left lane is fully stopped, flashers on, driver door open. Sure enough this nice guy stopped dead center to pick up a Box Turtle right in the middle of the fast lane. I pulled up as he picked up the Boxie, said I would take it to the park where I was heading. He said thanks & handed it over. I drove a few more miles, launched my kayak (with tortoise) & relocated him into a nice, moist, marshy spot along the river.



Fresh Fish for Snappy. As I paddled along the very calm shoreline this morning I spotted a pretty large dead fish floating ahead of me. Then it was suddenly moving about. I’m thinking, is this big old fish alive? As i get close, i suddenly realize that a very large dinner-plate size Snapping Turtle had it’s mouth around the fish & was nibbling on it. It all happened too quickly for a pix. 

Pretty Calm Morning


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> UGH, covid! Get well soon and I hope you don't get too sick with it.
> 
> I went up to the mailbox yesterday to mail one of my great grandsons a birthday card and while I was out I stopped at the store to buy some cabbage. I wore my mask, as I always do. But I felt like some sort of odd ball. There were many people out and about and the store was pretty busy, but I was the only one wearing a mask.


I'm still wearing mine too and look like the oddball I am. Ask me if I care. Nope . The cloth masks help with other things too. Like allergies to pollen, grass, and even more.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> 
> Happy 4th July to all friends in the USA!!
> 
> The dreaded lurgy has caught up with me and I've tested positive for covid
> Had a bit of a dry throat yesterday and a tickly cough but put it down to being outside and maybe lots of pollen about. Then felt quite fluey in the night so did a test first thing and the 2 lines are there. I feel a bit out of sorts, have a headache and still coughing but otherwise not too bad. Hopefully the jabs will keep the symptoms minimal.
> I have to self isolate for 5 days and the busy week I had planned to get a few things done will have to wait. Thankfully my nephew will be able to get Lola's food.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthier start to the week and enjoy any celebrations you have planned.


This may sound a bit mean  but I'm so glad you got jabbed. I guess that's what the vaccine is for though. So you won't get a bad case but it still isn't nice. Get well  soon.


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> 
> Happy 4th July to all friends in the USA!!
> 
> The dreaded lurgy has caught up with me and I've tested positive for covid
> Had a bit of a dry throat yesterday and a tickly cough but put it down to being outside and maybe lots of pollen about. Then felt quite fluey in the night so did a test first thing and the 2 lines are there. I feel a bit out of sorts, have a headache and still coughing but otherwise not too bad. Hopefully the jabs will keep the symptoms minimal.
> I have to self isolate for 5 days and the busy week I had planned to get a few things done will have to wait. Thankfully my nephew will be able to get Lola's food.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthier start to the week and enjoy any celebrations you have planned.


Hope it passes relatively easy for you. The heat wave has brought another round on strong in these parts.. scary.. get well soon!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Rest & take care of yourself!! All your chores will still be there when you get to feeling better.


And even though they're double that by the time you feel better, once and done is better than doing it twice anyway. that's my moto. Then I have more energy to spend on my critters in the meantime.


----------



## Cathie G

Sapphire spent the day outside. I couldn't bring him in until after 4:00 PM. He kept finding a way to get some sunshine before it disappears over the house. I don't bring him in until he's in his hidey hut. He just kept enjoying getting a suntan


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hope it passes relatively easy for you. The heat wave has brought another round on strong in these parts.. scary.. get well soon!


To you and your family. I'm surprised they're really not showing that info on our news much anymore. They used to show it 24/7.


----------



## Ray--Opo

We will be heading to Michigan on tomorrow 
Gonna see my sons and grandkids. 
We are driving so it will take us 5 days.
With Rose's back all messed up and my conditions. We are only good for about 5 hrs a day driving.
Going to stay for about 3 weeks. The weekend of the 16th, 17th. Two of my sons and I are in a salmon tournament on lake Michigan. Can't wait,it has been 8 years since I fished this tournament.

Reply


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> We will be heading to Michigan on tomorrow
> Gonna see my sons and grandkids.
> We are driving so it will take us 5 days.
> With Rose's back all messed up and my conditions. We are only good for about 5 hrs a day driving.
> Going to stay for about 3 weeks. The weekend of the 16th, 17th. Two of my sons and I are in a salmon tournament on lake Michigan. Can't wait,it has been 8 years since I fished this tournament.
> 
> Reply


Ray, hope you & Rose have a safe drive, take your time, and don't push it. Michigan & your son's will be waiting for you when you get there. It sounds like you will have a wonderful time. wishing you the best time ever . .


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We will be heading to Michigan on tomorrow
> Gonna see my sons and grandkids.
> We are driving so it will take us 5 days.
> With Rose's back all messed up and my conditions. We are only good for about 5 hrs a day driving.
> Going to stay for about 3 weeks. The weekend of the 16th, 17th. Two of my sons and I are in a salmon tournament on lake Michigan. Can't wait,it has been 8 years since I fished this tournament.
> 
> Reply


Have a good and safe trip Ray and Rose!
Who is going to look after Opo in your absence?


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and thank you for the good wishes.
I'm feeling pretty groggy and tired but not so much that I have to stay in bed, which is just as well because I don't think Lola would make a very good nurse!!
It's quite overcast here today but temps are on the rise for the weekend.
I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Hope it passes relatively easy for you. The heat wave has brought another round on strong in these parts.. scary.. get well soon!


Thanks Heather, numbers have been on the rise here again too and hospitalisations are going up.


----------



## norma.b

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes the sounds from my tinitis are so loud I wonder that I can hear other sounds at all. Today I was sitting here reading and I became aware of a new tinitis sound. Sounded sort of like popcorn, a rhythmic sound. It bothered and annoyed me for a couple hours and I finally realized it's my ceiling fan!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Have a good and safe trip Ray and Rose!
> Who is going to look after Opo in your absence?


My mother in law is not going with us.
I do not like the idea of her staying behind. But I got overruled by her and Rose.
She is more than capable of caring for herself and she will have friends and neighbors looking in on her. Still I am not comfortable with it. 
But maybe she wants a break from Rose and I.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Heather, numbers have been on the rise here again too and hospitalizations are going up.


Lyn, I hope you end up having a mild case, with no lasting repercussions, That's what I'm personally afraid of. The long haul symptoms. Not to make light of it but that would really crimp my style, while trying to care for my lil farm. Wishing you the best for your recovery, and I'm sure Lola will be missing your attention.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> We will be heading to Michigan on tomorrow
> Gonna see my sons and grandkids.
> We are driving so it will take us 5 days.
> With Rose's back all messed up and my conditions. We are only good for about 5 hrs a day driving.
> Going to stay for about 3 weeks. The weekend of the 16th, 17th. Two of my sons and I are in a salmon tournament on lake Michigan. Can't wait,it has been 8 years since I fished this tournament.
> 
> Reply


Have fun Ray! Hope the fish are biting.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We will be heading to Michigan on tomorrow
> Gonna see my sons and grandkids.
> We are driving so it will take us 5 days.
> With Rose's back all messed up and my conditions. We are only good for about 5 hrs a day driving.
> Going to stay for about 3 weeks. The weekend of the 16th, 17th. Two of my sons and I are in a salmon tournament on lake Michigan. Can't wait,it has been 8 years since I fished this tournament.
> 
> Reply


That's wonderful! Especially since the two of you are actually up to it and taking your breaks along the way. That's the way to do it anyway. There's a lot to see on a trip like that besides your destination.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Have fun Ray! Hope the fish are biting.


Thanks Mark, my son Jim and I will be fishing everyday next week to get ready for the tournament.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> That's wonderful! Especially since the two of you are actually up to it and taking your breaks along the way. That's the way to do it anyway. There's a lot to see on a trip like that besides your destination.


Exactly, soon we won't be able to make this trip. In fact Rose and her girlfriends are going to Greece in September.
I am going to check on traveling by train to Michigan.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and thank you for the good wishes.
> I'm feeling pretty groggy and tired but not so much that I have to stay in bed, which is just as well because I don't think Lola would make a very good nurse!!
> It's quite overcast here today but temps are on the rise for the weekend.
> I hope you all have a good day.


That's one of the things it did to me too. But having to get up and moving now and then is a good thing with that virus... Sapphire kept me going going going once again. And then there's the other critters too and dealing with them. It didn't feel like they were helping at the time. But they were. I wasn't allowed to just lay down and not wake up  one night I decided to spoil myself and have sugar cookies for dinner.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Exactly, soon we won't be able to make this trip. In fact Rose and her girlfriends are going to Greece in September.
> I am going to check on traveling by train to Michigan.


I think you would love that. Especially the ease of getting around on a train car. It's kinda the same as a boat but more contained


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I think you would love that. Especially the ease of getting around on a train car. It's kinda the same as a boat but more contained


Yes and I could get a cabin so I could lay down if I needed. It would take 50 hours to get to my destination in Michigan.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes and I could get a cabin so I could lay down if I needed. It would take 50 hours to get to my destination in Michigan.


That's something I would love to do. How many days of riding on a train car? That might get tiresome from the whatever ratteling goes on with trains but the cars might be better now. It just sounds like a fun trip to me.lots of watching scenery in the country maybe.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes and I could get a cabin so I could lay down if I needed. It would take 50 hours to get to my destination in Michigan.


My parents & I rode the train from Anderson, IN to Minneapolis, MN when I was 8 or 9 for our vacation with my dad's family & then back a week later about this time of yr. It was a little faster than driving. The scenery was gorgeous. Maybe a 12 or 14 hr trip one way. The dining car was so much fun!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Well, hello CDR! I see the foolishness has continued unabated in my absence! I thought I would stop by and say hi to those of you that I otherwise never see. I'm not as active on the forum as I used to be, but I'm still actively lurking, and responding to some posts.

I don't have much new to tell y'all...I had bariatric surgery in May, a gastric bypass. All went exceedingly well, and I have lost 40 lbs since I started the program in November. I still have 20-30 lbs to go.

Other than that, I got another dog, so now 3 call me Mom. I adopted him from the local Humane Society. He had been hit by a car and the Humane Society went and got him and took him to the vet. His pelvis and femur were broken and needed surgery. Later on the day he was hit, his previous owner came by the HS demanding his dog. He was told that he was at the vet for serious injuries, and the owner's response was "I'm not paying for that!" So the HS said "Then I guess we have another dog". The owner walked out and never came back. I'm so glad, because he is the sweetest, most gentle and partially obedient dog anyone could want.

He's about 5-6 years old, and is a German Shepherd mix. Meet Bishop, the almost perfect dog!

This was on the ride home from the shelter...no doubt pondering what his life was going to be like.





And he's at his new home, unsure of where he's supposed to sleep, but his belly is full of good food, and there's rabbits to chase in this yard. Life is good!


----------



## Lyn W

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, hello CDR! I see the foolishness has continued unabated in my absence! I thought I would stop by and say hi to those of you that I otherwise never see. I'm not as active on the forum as I used to be, but I'm still actively lurking, and responding to some posts.
> 
> I don't have much new to tell y'all...I had bariatric surgery in May, a gastric bypass. All went exceedingly well, and I have lost 40 lbs since I started the program in November. I still have 20-30 lbs to go.
> 
> Other than that, I got another dog, so now 3 call me Mom. I adopted him from the local Humane Society. He had been hit by a car and the Humane Society went and got him and took him to the vet. His pelvis and femur were broken and needed surgery. Later on the day he was hit, his previous owner came by the HS demanding his dog. He was told that he was at the vet for serious injuries, and the owner's response was "I'm not paying for that!" So the HS said "Then I guess we have another dog". The owner walked out and never came back. I'm so glad, because he is the sweetest, most gentle and partially obedient dog anyone could want.
> 
> He's about 5-6 years old, and is a German Shepherd mix. Meet Bishop, the almost perfect dog!
> 
> This was on the ride home from the shelter...no doubt pondering what his life was going to be like.
> View attachment 346937
> 
> 
> View attachment 346936
> 
> And he's at his new home, unsure of where he's supposed to sleep, but his belly is full of good food, and there's rabbits to chase in this yard. Life is good!


Hi and welcome back! 
So pleased the surgery is working for you - you have done amazingly well!! 
You new addition is lovely and it's wonderful that he was saved from his pig of an owner - I bet he would just shot him rather than pay for his treatment, but now he has a lovely home.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's not a bad day here and the temps are on the rise for the weekend and the rest of the month, which I'm not happy about but most other people will be.

I'm not so achy today - if I could just stop all the coughing, sneezing and streaming eyes I'd feel much better, but at least it's one step forward. 

I hope all is well in your parts of the world today!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My mother in law is not going with us.
> I do not like the idea of her staying behind. But I got overruled by her and Rose.
> She is more than capable of caring for herself and she will have friends and neighbors looking in on her. Still I am not comfortable with it.
> But maybe she wants a break from Rose and I.


Opo's in good hands and if you're like me you'll be leaving an instruction manual anyway! 
I hope he behaves himself for her!!!


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Lyn, I hope you end up having a mild case, with no lasting repercussions, That's what I'm personally afraid of. The long haul symptoms. Not to make light of it but that would really crimp my style, while trying to care for my lil farm. Wishing you the best for your recovery, and I'm sure Lola will be missing your attention.


Thank you! The long covid can be quite debilitating for some and would put a spanner in my works too, but hopefully it will go as quickly as it came and leave me unscathed.
I'm amazed I caught it really because apart from a quick shopping trip one evening last week when it was quiet, and a short visit from my nephew on Saturday I haven't seen anyone or spent any time in crowds etc.. My nephew has no symptoms and he had a negative test yesterday so goodness knows where it came from. I guess it was just my turn!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Hi Lyn, I'm glad to hear your recovering, Since I live by myself, and have such a lil farm. as I have stated before, I CAN'T get sick/Covid. Trying to get someone, Friend/my Brother to come in and care for all my kids would be next to impossible. ( I do have a SOP for my farm) My Brother lives about 15mi/24km away, and have a hard time to get him to visit even when I'm well, and don't get me started on care for farm animals . . his deal is 2 cats....I mask up when I'm around folks, frequently even outside, just to be on the "Safe Side". It's unsettling to get covid, and not have an idea where it came from, or when your guard was let down. Wishing you a quick recovery, my friend....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Opo's in good hands and if you're like me you'll be leaving an instruction manual anyway!
> I hope he behaves himself for her!!!


He won't behave himself. 
I looked on the security camera, he was scratching the porch door at 7:30am. Sometimes Nanay talks to family members in the Philippines until early hrs in the morning. The Philippines is 12 or 13 hrs ahead of us. So some times she sleeps late in the mornings. Opo is not going to let that happen. 
But she knows how to care for Opo so I am thankful for that.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, hello CDR! I see the foolishness has continued unabated in my absence! I thought I would stop by and say hi to those of you that I otherwise never see. I'm not as active on the forum as I used to be, but I'm still actively lurking, and responding to some posts.
> 
> I don't have much new to tell y'all...I had bariatric surgery in May, a gastric bypass. All went exceedingly well, and I have lost 40 lbs since I started the program in November. I still have 20-30 lbs to go.
> 
> Other than that, I got another dog, so now 3 call me Mom. I adopted him from the local Humane Society. He had been hit by a car and the Humane Society went and got him and took him to the vet. His pelvis and femur were broken and needed surgery. Later on the day he was hit, his previous owner came by the HS demanding his dog. He was told that he was at the vet for serious injuries, and the owner's response was "I'm not paying for that!" So the HS said "Then I guess we have another dog". The owner walked out and never came back. I'm so glad, because he is the sweetest, most gentle and partially obedient dog anyone could want.
> 
> He's about 5-6 years old, and is a German Shepherd mix. Meet Bishop, the almost perfect dog!
> 
> This was on the ride home from the shelter...no doubt pondering what his life was going to be like.
> View attachment 346937
> 
> 
> View attachment 346936
> 
> And he's at his new home, unsure of where he's supposed to sleep, but his belly is full of good food, and there's rabbits to chase in this yard. Life is good!


Welcome back, sounds like your surgery went well. 
What a great looking dog.
Who took care of your torts while you were recovering?


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> He won't behave himself.
> I looked on the security camera, he was scratching the porch door at 7:30am. Sometimes Nanay talks to family members in the Philippines until early hrs in the morning. The Philippines is 12 or 13 hrs ahead of us. So some times she sleeps late in the mornings. Opo is not going to let that happen.
> But she knows how to care for Opo so I am thankful for that.


Well, Ray, that should give you & Rose some peace while your off visiting your son's in Michigan. It would be stressful for me if I was concened about the care of my kids while I'm trying to relax.....


----------



## KarenSoCal

Ray--Opo said:


> Welcome back, sounds like your surgery went well.
> What a great looking dog.
> Who took care of your torts while you were recovering?


Actually, Ray, the surgery is done with a laparascope, so is not a big incision, just 5 little holes. I was up and walking the same day. Most people go home the next day, but since I live alone, I stayed an extra day. Done on Monday, home on Wednesday. I was able to take care of my pets myself. Thankfully a friend came in a few times while I was in the hospital and cared for them for me.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> Well, hello CDR! I see the foolishness has continued unabated in my absence! I thought I would stop by and say hi to those of you that I otherwise never see. I'm not as active on the forum as I used to be, but I'm still actively lurking, and responding to some posts.
> 
> I don't have much new to tell y'all...I had bariatric surgery in May, a gastric bypass. All went exceedingly well, and I have lost 40 lbs since I started the program in November. I still have 20-30 lbs to go.
> 
> Other than that, I got another dog, so now 3 call me Mom. I adopted him from the local Humane Society. He had been hit by a car and the Humane Society went and got him and took him to the vet. His pelvis and femur were broken and needed surgery. Later on the day he was hit, his previous owner came by the HS demanding his dog. He was told that he was at the vet for serious injuries, and the owner's response was "I'm not paying for that!" So the HS said "Then I guess we have another dog". The owner walked out and never came back. I'm so glad, because he is the sweetest, most gentle and partially obedient dog anyone could want.
> 
> He's about 5-6 years old, and is a German Shepherd mix. Meet Bishop, the almost perfect dog!
> 
> This was on the ride home from the shelter...no doubt pondering what his life was going to be like.
> View attachment 346937
> 
> 
> View attachment 346936
> 
> And he's at his new home, unsure of where he's supposed to sleep, but his belly is full of good food, and there's rabbits to chase in this yard. Life is good!


Poor guy. And if his obedience is not up to par then his previous parents are to blame. German shepherds are so easy to train. They thrive on it. It's good you got him  and glad to see you too


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thank you! The long covid can be quite debilitating for some and would put a spanner in my works too, but hopefully it will go as quickly as it came and leave me unscathed.
> I'm amazed I caught it really because apart from a quick shopping trip one evening last week when it was quiet, and a short visit from my nephew on Saturday I haven't seen anyone or spent any time in crowds etc.. My nephew has no symptoms and he had a negative test yesterday so goodness knows where it came from. I guess it was just my turn!


When I got it I couldn't figure out how either. I was safe, stayed away from people, washed my hands etc etc etc etc. I had to buy groceries and couldn't trust Joe because he doesn't know how to stay that clean. It has to be not only by air but by touching stuff also. What was weird though was while I was really sick with it members of my family sat in the same room with me and didn't catch it from me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Jan A said:


> My parents & I rode the train from Anderson, IN to Minneapolis, MN when I was 8 or 9 for our vacation with my dad's family & then back a week later about this time of yr. It was a little faster than driving. The scenery was gorgeous. Maybe a 12 or 14 hr trip one way. The dining car was so much fun!


A few years back we took the “Auto Train“ from Florida back up to Virginia. Such an easy & pleasant way to travel. We had driven down for some house hunting, and decided to explore the train. So relaxing. Comfy seats. Well organized on & off. We kept all of our junk in the truck & only a few personal items on board. So easy.









Auto Train: Travel for You & Your Car | Amtrak


The Amtrak Auto Train runs non-stop to get both you and your vehicle from the DC area to just outside Orlando, Florida. Pack your car like luggage and relax.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wish we had these little guys here instead of our monster Ground Hogs!


----------



## Maro2Bear

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, Ray, the surgery is done with a laparascope, so is not a big incision, just 5 little holes. I was up and walking the same day. Most people go home the next day, but since I live alone, I stayed an extra day. Done on Monday, home on Wednesday. I was able to take care of my pets myself. Thankfully a friend came in a few times while I was in the hospital and cared for them for me.



That’s great. Modern med/surgery has progressed a great deal in the last 20 years. I had my right hip replaced in December, all done out patient. In at 0500, surgery at 0715, and back to our hotel by noon.


----------



## Cathie G

I only have a story of the pic that got away.again. that little bird feeder I bought from Lowes is downright genius. Two little sparrows were using it as an umbrella today. And it works like a merry go round for a squirrel  you don't even need a baffle  it holds suet or seed blocks. Starlings don't really like it with the woodpecker seed blocks it's genius in it's simple design. It's just a little DIY throw it together project with scrap 1" rabbit wire, wood blocks, hanger, screws and stuff but it works.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Maro2Bear said:


> That’s great. Modern med/surgery has progressed a great deal in the last 20 years. I had my right hip replaced in December, all done out patient. In at 0500, surgery at 0715, and back to our hotel by noon.


What's really amazing is that my surgery was actually done by a robot! The surgeon sits at a console and controls it with sensor gloves on his hands. Google Da Vinci robot...fascinating, and so cool!


----------



## Warren

Hello TFO, just got a response back from Camden Yards, Orioles Park. They stated because of the scoreboard being Old, depending on the angle of your seat may not show everything clearly. They told me if I was to zoom in on the picture, I could see it saying Happy Anniversary. I try zooming in on my 65" TV, didn't see it then either. I guest if my TV was as big as the scoreboard I may have seen it. They apologized and offered to seen me a small gift to resolve this problem, no refund offered. Let you know what I receive.


----------



## norma.b

MenagerieGrl said:


> Lyn, I hope you end up having a mild case, with no lasting repercussions, That's what I'm personally afraid of. The long haul symptoms. Not to make light of it but that would really crimp my style, while trying to care for my lil farm. Wishing you the best for your recovery, and I'm sure Lola will be missing your attention.





MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Lyn, I'm glad to hear your recovering, Since I live by myself, and have such a lil farm. as I have stated before, I CAN'T get sick/Covid. Trying to get someone, Friend/my Brother to come in and care for all my kids would be next to impossible. ( I do have a SOP for my farm) My Brother lives about 15mi/24km away, and have a hard time to get him to visit even when I'm well, and don't get me started on care for farm animals . . his deal is 2 cats....I mask up when I'm around folks, frequently even outside, just to be on the "Safe Side". It's unsettling to get covid, and not have an idea where it came from, or when your guard was let down. Wishing you a quick recovery, my friend....





Cathie G said:


> Poor guy. And if his obedience is not up to par then his previous parents are to blame. German shepherds are so easy to train. They thrive on it. It's good you got him  and glad to see you too


I was always a bit scared of German Shepards but have found they do have lovely nature's and will protect their owner with their life if need be. Glad you are doing so well.. Take it easy. Good luck.


----------



## Yvonne G

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just got a response back from Camden Yards, Orioles Park. They stated because of the scoreboard being Old, depending on the angle of your seat may not show everything clearly. They told me if I was to zoom in on the picture, I could see it saying Happy Anniversary. I try zooming in on my 65" TV, didn't see it then either. I guest if my TV was as big as the scoreboard I may have seen it. They apologized and offered to seen me a small gift to resolve this problem, no refund offered. Let you know what I receive.


35 years, WOW!! Congratulations!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I only have a story of the pic that got away.again. that little bird feeder I bought from Lowes is downright genius. Two little sparrows were using it as an umbrella today. And it works like a merry go round for a squirrel  you don't even need a baffle  it holds suet or seed blocks. Starlings don't really like it with the woodpecker seed blocks it's genius in it's simple design. It's just a little DIY throw it together project with scrap 1" rabbit wire, wood blocks, hanger, screws and stuff but it works.


The little feeder


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Wish we had these little guys here instead of our monster Ground Hogs!
> 
> View attachment 346954


I like what the UK seems to do for it's wildlife. Encouraging citizens to help and teaching them what to offer.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Well, Ray, that should give you & Rose some peace while your off visiting your son's in Michigan. It would be stressful for me if I was concened about the care of my kids while I'm trying to relax.....


Forsure, I was just looking at the security camera. Nanay is checking on Opo every hr. I asked Rose to mention to her that is not necessary. If Rose explains in their language. Nothing will be misunderstood in translation.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> A few years back we took the “Auto Train“ from Florida back up to Virginia. Such an easy & pleasant way to travel. We had driven down for some house hunting, and decided to explore the train. So relaxing. Comfy seats. Well organized on & off. We kept all of our junk in the truck & only a few personal items on board. So easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto Train: Travel for You & Your Car | Amtrak
> 
> 
> The Amtrak Auto Train runs non-stop to get both you and your vehicle from the DC area to just outside Orlando, Florida. Pack your car like luggage and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amtrak.com


Wow didn't realize you could transport your vehicle. That would be great for us, because our van has a power ramp for my wheelchair. We wouldn't have to drive and would have the van there with us.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> What's really amazing is that my surgery was actually done by a robot! The surgeon sits at a console and controls it with sensor gloves on his hands. Google Da Vinci robot...fascinating, and so cool!


Oh my garsh  did you actually watch it!? I'd have put my pillow over my face myself  and pressed down so I couldn't possibly see it cause I was knocked out by me.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Forsure, I was just looking at the security camera. Nanay is checking on Opo every hr. I asked Rose to mention to her that is not necessary. If Rose explains in their language. Nothing will be misunderstood in translation.


That's so sweet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Actually, Ray, the surgery is done with aparascope, so is not a big incision, just 5 little holes. I was up and walking the same day. Most people go home the next day, but since I live alone, I stayed an extra day. Done on Monday, home on Wednesday. I was able to take care of my pets myself. Thankfully a friend came in a few times while I was in the hospital and cared for them for me.


Wow that is fantastic. Over 25 years ago a friend of mine had it done. They ended up leaving gauze pads inside. She ended up real sick. I think she became septic if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> What's really amazing is that my surgery was actually done by a robot! The surgeon sits at a console and controls it with sensor gloves on his hands. Google Da Vinci robot...fascinating, and so cool!


That's cool!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh  did you actually watch it!? I'd have put my pillow over my face myself  and pressed down so I couldn't possibly see it cause I was knocked out by me.


I was under general anesthesia, so didn't see anything.
But I wanted to see the robot when they wheeled me into the OR, but it was all closed up in its box. The dr told me they do that to keep it sterile for as long as possible.
I was still really disappointed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well our travels were horrible today. Ended up in the van for 7.5 hrs not the 4.5 we had planned. 
I forgot about midday traffic in Atlanta and also 2 accidents that stopped traffic for miles. 
We had stopped and had lunch at Longhorn Steakhouse so that was enjoyable. Everything fell apart after that.


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I was under general anesthesia, so didn't see anything.
> But I wanted to see the robot when they wheeled me into the OR, but it was all closed up in its box. The dr told me they do that to keep it sterile for as long as possible.
> I was still really disappointed.


Yea I'd like to meet the guy that's actually doing it and then say Goodbye until I wake up but it does look to be less stressful. Human error and all


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well our travels were horrible today. Ended up in the van for 7.5 hrs not the 4.5 we had planned.
> I forgot about midday traffic in Atlanta and also 2 accidents that stopped traffic for miles.
> We had stopped and had lunch at Longhorn Steakhouse so that was enjoyable. Everything fell apart after that.


Well... you are probably thru the worst of it. Driving through Atlanta is interesting even if you plan it for the right time. Oh yeah I forgot you are driving north. What ever you do! Avoid driving north on the Cincinnati bridge to Ohio. Take a little scenic route around it.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just got a response back from Camden Yards, Orioles Park. They stated because of the scoreboard being Old, depending on the angle of your seat may not show everything clearly. They told me if I was to zoom in on the picture, I could see it saying Happy Anniversary. I try zooming in on my 65" TV, didn't see it then either. I guest if my TV was as big as the scoreboard I may have seen it. They apologized and offered to seen me a small gift to resolve this problem, no refund offered. Let you know what I receive.


Hum, if their explanation was true, why could you see some of the sign? I would have thought if you were not in the right section, you would have seen nothing or it all.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Wish we had these little guys here instead of our monster Ground Hogs!
> 
> View attachment 346954


They are lovely and used to be so common but sadly are so endangered now thanks to people. 
I haven't seen my hedgehog visitor this year yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Interesting day here. Our PM is due to resign as leader of the Tories and eventually as PM, although he wants to wait until the autumn. Over 50 of his cabinet and senior ministers resigned in the last couple of days so he's scraping the barrel trying to put another government together. He wants to wait until a new PM is elected but is hanging on by a thread!!! I expect you'll see what a mess it is all is on your news.

Apart from that an overcast day here and I'm still in the grips of covid. 

Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just got a response back from Camden Yards, Orioles Park. They stated because of the scoreboard being Old, depending on the angle of your seat may not show everything clearly. They told me if I was to zoom in on the picture, I could see it saying Happy Anniversary. I try zooming in on my 65" TV, didn't see it then either. I guest if my TV was as big as the scoreboard I may have seen it. They apologized and offered to seen me a small gift to resolve this problem, no refund offered. Let you know what I receive.


 they are selling you! How did you see your names- cause they were calibri and not times new Roman!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> Interesting day here. Our PM is due to resign as leader of the Tories and eventually as PM, although he wants to wait until the autumn. Over 50 of his cabinet and senior ministers resigned in the last couple of days so he's scraping the barrel trying to put another government together. He wants to wait until a new PM is elected but is hanging on by a thread!!! I expect you'll see what a mess it is all is on your news.
> 
> Apart from that an overcast day here and I'm still in the grips of covid.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!!


Are you recovering some? Though? I really think I had lymphocytic colitis before I got covid. After reading I found that I've always eaten a colitis friendly diet because of my corn allergy but I think covid threw me over the edge. And that's why I had so many issues the rest of that year and part of the next. I felt that I needed more help with my digestive system then I was getting while I was sick with covid and after I recovered. Hence "long covid" . I think it goes after the weak places in your overall health so supplements, supplements, and the right food aimed at those spots with your doctor's approval  To you. I did get more help for my lungs because of it that I should have had years ago. But nothing for the colitis for almost a year. I just think they are only beginning to learn how to give people the support they need to recover from it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi all...I had a very interesting morning...my cat Smokey jumps up out of a sound sleep and into the open window....this is what we saw



a mom and 4 kits, and she was being kind of mean snapping at them and making some noise at them. It must be time for them to leave home. A couple of years ago I came face to face with a kit about that size and he was really c urious about me and really kinda friendly. He sniffed my hand, we were that close. Some goiod experiences are just that small. I have kind of wondered if that mom was that kit? and I do know every year or other year there's a skunk litter under the tort shed...


the giant cherry tree is ripe now and for a week or so I need to be observant going outside...foxes, 'coons, 'possums, falcons, hawks...and owls....and they say...hoot hoot....lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

And the butterflies continue to enjoy the perennial garden.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...I had a very interesting morning...my cat Smokey jumps up out of a sound sleep and into the open window....this is what we saw
> View attachment 347007
> View attachment 347008
> 
> a mom and 4 kits, and she was being kind of mean snapping at them and making some noise at them. It must be time for them to leave home. A couple of years ago I came face to face with a kit about that size and he was really c urious about me and really kinda friendly. He sniffed my hand, we were that close. Some goiod experiences are just that small. I have kind of wondered if that mom was that kit? and I do know every year or other year there's a skunk litter under the tort shed...
> View attachment 347009
> 
> the giant cherry tree is ripe now and for a week or so I need to be observant going outside...foxes, 'coons, 'possums, falcons, hawks...and owls....and they say...hoot hoot....lol


Wow such fun  keep a camera handy  for us


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> And the butterflies continue to enjoy the perennial garden.
> 
> View attachment 347010


That's so good! I love that picture wow.


----------



## norma.b

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...I had a very interesting morning...my cat Smokey jumps up out of a sound sleep and into the open window....this is what we saw
> View attachment 347007
> View attachment 347008
> 
> a mom and 4 kits, and she was being kind of mean snapping at them and making some noise at them. It must be time for them to leave home. A couple of years ago I came face to face with a kit about that size and he was really c urious about me and really kinda friendly. He sniffed my hand, we were that close. Some goiod experiences are just that small. I have kind of wondered if that mom was that kit? and I do know every year or other year there's a skunk litter under the tort shed...
> View attachment 347009
> 
> the giant cherry tree is ripe now and for a week or so I need to be observant going outside...foxes, 'coons, 'possums, falcons, hawks...and owls....and they say...hoot hoot....lol


 Wow that's lovely to see. My cat also warns me if any animals or people come onto the property. Bit like here in The wilds where I live. Hyenas warthog and Hippos in the streets at night. Even the occasional Leopard gets spotted ( excuse the pun) An odd Baboon and monkeys during the day. Seen a lot of tortoises over the years too. It's been a great 22 years but time for me to go back to civilization. Moving to Pretoria in a couple of months when sale is finalized.


----------



## Maggie3fan

norma.b said:


> Wow that's lovely to see. My cat also warns me if any animals or people come onto the property. Bit like here in The wilds where I live. Hyenas warthog and Hippos in the streets at night. Even the occasional Leopard gets spotted ( excuse the pun) An odd Baboon and monkeys during the day. Seen a lot of tortoises over the years too. It's been a great 22 years but time for me to go back to civilization. Moving to Pretoria in a couple of months when sale is finalized.


Something you want to do, or have to do? I'd go crazy seeing those wild animals in the flesh that is just super cool...


----------



## Maro2Bear

norma.b said:


> Wow that's lovely to see. My cat also warns me if any animals or people come onto the property. Bit like here in The wilds where I live. Hyenas warthog and Hippos in the streets at night. Even the occasional Leopard gets spotted ( excuse the pun) An odd Baboon and monkeys during the day. Seen a lot of tortoises over the years too. It's been a great 22 years but time for me to go back to civilization. Moving to Pretoria in a couple of months when sale is finalized.



Interesting….roving hippos at night. Very cool.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just got a response back from Camden Yards, Orioles Park. They stated because of the scoreboard being Old, depending on the angle of your seat may not show everything clearly. They told me if I was to zoom in on the picture, I could see it saying Happy Anniversary. I try zooming in on my 65" TV, didn't see it then either. I guest if my TV was as big as the scoreboard I may have seen it. They apologized and offered to seen me a small gift to resolve this problem, no refund offered. Let you know what I receive.


Well then happy anniversary anyway. Was that you and your sweet heart? It better be a good freebie then.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...I had a very interesting morning...my cat Smokey jumps up out of a sound sleep and into the open window....this is what we saw
> View attachment 347007
> View attachment 347008
> 
> a mom and 4 kits, and she was being kind of mean snapping at them and making some noise at them. It must be time for them to leave home. A couple of years ago I came face to face with a kit about that size and he was really c urious about me and really kinda friendly. He sniffed my hand, we were that close. Some goiod experiences are just that small. I have kind of wondered if that mom was that kit? and I do know every year or other year there's a skunk litter under the tort shed...
> View attachment 347009
> 
> the giant cherry tree is ripe now and for a week or so I need to be observant going outside...foxes, 'coons, 'possums, falcons, hawks...and owls....and they say...hoot hoot....lol


She probably was that kit. Or even maybe her kit and the family keeps coming around. It's home for them and how nice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hey all, awhile back some of you were telling me about a medical apparatus that helped relieve pain. I believe it started with a M. Some of you really liked it for pain relief. Rose will be having a neck operation done when we get back from vacation. The injections on her neck don't help much. Also the condition of her vertebraes are getting worse 
I would like to get her the item some of you spoke of.
If I can get her any kind of relief to get her through the next month would be great. Does anyone remember what I am referring to? We were discussing pain relief for me.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray, Might you be thinking of a Tens apparatus?


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, Might you be thinking of a Tens apparatus?


Yes that's it! I guess a M looks like a T.
Thank you sooooooo much!


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Yes that's it! I guess a M looks like a T.
> Thank you sooooooo much!


It works best on me when I go walking. It would work if I used it while i'm vaccuuming, but I haven't figured out how to hold onto it & vacuum at the same time. Mine has tenns mode, exercise mode & massage mode & charges the batteries via USB port like a cell phone. It's a cross between holding hands in a circle hooked up to the old telephone magnetos(?) while someone churns the crank & those static electricity balls.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well... you are probably thru the worst of it. Driving through Atlanta is interesting even if you plan it for the right time. Oh yeah I forgot you are driving north. What ever you do! Avoid driving north on the Cincinnati bridge to Ohio. Take a little scenic route around it.


It is unbelievable that bridge was aloud to get in the condition it is.


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> Well then happy anniversary anyway. Was that you and your sweet heart? It better be a good freebie then.


Yes, that is my wife and I in the picture.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Friday.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Yes, that is my wife and I in the picture.


I always love seeing pictures of the people here on TFO. It's a real life face to the conversation going on. A picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> It is unbelievable that bridge was aloud to get in the condition it is.


I hope it didn't get worse. I drove across it south to north around 2003. That was one of the scariest things I've ever done. Then I read a few years later that it's one of the most dangerous bridges in the US. Going south isn't bad but there's so many other places to cross the Ohio river that it's worth the drive to avoid it altogether.


----------



## Cathie G

It's been such a beautiful day but too cold unless you're working  I managed to weed and deadhead my flower bed after a month laid up.from the last project i did find out my hen had chicks in the meantime. She got dirty but I'll let her have a rain bath. That's next around my house 

I'm thinking of keeping a couple growing inside for GP and spreading the goodness  it's all the way down to 71°f outside and indoor is running around 78-80°f without too much help. I'm just baking dinner


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well we are in Michigan!
Arrived at the hotel about 5pm. Took a quick swim in the pool before all the youngsters got in the pool. 
We have 3 hrs to drive tomorrow. So far the weather looks good for tomorrow evening. So hopefully we will be fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we are in Michigan!
> Arrived at the hotel about 5pm. Took a quick swim in the pool before all the youngsters got in the pool.
> We have 3 hrs to drive tomorrow. So far the weather looks good for tomorrow evening. So hopefully we will be fishing tomorrow.


That's wonderful. How was the drive? After the bad part.


----------



## Cathie G

I heard today that my youngest son finally is down with covid after going through this whole pandemic without coming down with it. His wife is a registered nurse that worked through it all and he just now got it. Go figure. My eldest is about to drive for about 2 hours with his son and girlfriend in the same vehicle. My grandson tested positive a few days ago and his girlfriend is sick. My eldest son has had severe health problems his whole life. He keeps living. He's not vaccinated because of his status on vaccination. He can't. But he's managed all this time to keep from getting it. It would be a shame if he gets it trying to help his son. I gave them a pack of medical masks and sent prayers that's all I can do.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I heard today that my youngest son finally is down with covid after going through this whole pandemic without coming down with it. His wife is a registered nurse that worked through it all and he just now got it. Go figure. My eldest is about to drive for about 2 hours with his son and girlfriend in the same vehicle. My grandson tested positive a few days ago and his girlfriend is sick. My eldest son has had severe health problems his whole life. He keeps living. He's not vaccinated because of his status on vaccination. He can't. But he's managed all this time to keep from getting it. It would be a shame if he gets it trying to help his son. I gave them a pack of medical masks and sent prayers that's all I can do.


Oh, Cathy, I'll be praying for them. And after all this time, and he get's it. . .dang


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, Cathy, I'll be praying for them. And after all this time, and he get's it. . .dang


Yea that's crazy that Chris gets it. Then while starting the drive home my other son's tire had a bad problem. But he won't have to ride home with a COVID positive son and girlfriend. The vehicle is being towed 2 hours. Then he's in one vehicle they are in another and he gets to help them incognito. The Lord is good. prayers are working already


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty much a perfect morning to get out kayaking. Calm, cool & sunny. The water is really warming up now & feels refreshing. Saw a few Bald Eagles, Great Blue Herons, Snowy Egrets, many Ospreys and a ton of fish.


----------



## Maro2Bear

On the way home from this morning’s kayaking I turned into the back road that cuts through a development ( nice big houses, nice large pond). A car was stopped in the oncoming lane - and the driver was trying to convince a very large muddy snapping turtle to get out of the road! I watched for a minute & realized he needed help. I used my foot & snapper latched on while the other guy drug it by the tail out of the road & down into the marshy area. (No pix). Another turtle saved to see another day.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty much a perfect morning to get out kayaking. Calm, cool & sunny. The water is really warming up now & feels refreshing. Saw a few Bald Eagles, Great Blue Herons, Snowy Egrets, many Ospreys and a ton of fish.
> 
> View attachment 347163


Good picture  I love catching light on a digital camera


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> On the way home from this morning’s kayaking I turned into the back road that cuts through a development ( nice big houses, nice large pond). A car was stopped in the oncoming lane - and the driver was trying to convince a very large muddy snapping turtle to get out of the road! I watched for a minute & realized he needed help. I used my foot & snapper latched on while the other guy drug it by the tail out of the road & down into the marshy area. (No pix). Another turtle saved to see another day.


One of those times when you can't get a pic... hahahaha... sorry I had a turtle attachment


----------



## Cathie G

Well I had to play hide and seek again. This is where I finally found him.

but I couldn't bring myself to bring him in. He was still enjoying the sun


----------



## Cathie G

I had to find Sapphire again  because I couldn't bear to bring him in. This one was hard 

I finally found him. Oh my garsh.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I had to find Sapphire again  because I couldn't bear to bring him in. This one was hard
> View attachment 347166
> I finally found him. Oh my garsh.


That is like my Leopard, Seymour, he's 7 to 8 inches and gets under the green spider plants on my side yard, and yes!, Garsh he blends in . .


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> That is like my Leopard, Seymour, he's 7 to 8 inches and gets under the green spider plants on my side yard, and yes!, Garsh he blends in . .


I some what have Sapphire's number cause I watch. and kinda know where to find him. Some days he surprises me and comes up with a new spot  but I know he's in there somewhere  I don't leave anything to chance. I have a little Russian


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I some what have Sapphire's number cause I watch. and kinda know where to find him. Some days he surprises me and comes up with a new spot  but I know he's in there somewhere  I don't leave anything to chance. I have a little Russian


Hum so I'm in for something then . . My old roommate, that is in a fb tort group, has just given me a, I believe, 13yr old Russian Named Junior.
She was keeping him and a Redfoot named Spot, together in a too small enclosure (Yes I know . . SMH) Junior was biting the red foot, so she asked if I would take him and give him a home here. 2 weeks later she went out and got another Redfoot (SMH, again), and I'm trying to learn her on the care and feeding of Redfoot's from what I have learned here. Anyway, I have (under short, close supervision) allowed the Russian and My Leopard who is twice the size, time together and dang, that junior is a "Land shark". Eh'hhhh! TIME OUT! that was a 5 minute experiment. So, I have a new Enclosure to build for my new Tort Junior...and YES, the dude has a beak!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hum so I'm in for something then . . My old roommate, that is in a fb tort group, has just given me a, I believe, 13yr old Russian Named Junior.
> She was keeping him and a Redfoot named Spot, together in a too small enclosure (Yes I know . . SMH) Junior was biting the red foot, so she asked if I would take him and give him a home here. 2 weeks later she went out and got another Redfoot (SMH, again), and I'm trying to learn her on the care and feeding of Redfoot's from what I have learned here. Anyway, I have (under short, close supervision) allowed the Russian and My Leopard who is twice the size, time together and dang, that junior is a "Land shark". Eh'hhhh! TIME OUT! that was a 5 minute experiment. So, I have a new Enclosure to build for my new Tort Junior...and YES, the dude has a beak!




this is Sapphire's outdoor enclosure. He's not allowed out without a predator and escape proof enclosure  it's 3' × 12'. The lids can be locked shut. It has little padlocks if I want to use them.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hum so I'm in for something then . . My old roommate, that is in a fb tort group, has just given me a, I believe, 13yr old Russian Named Junior.
> She was keeping him and a Redfoot named Spot, together in a too small enclosure (Yes I know . . SMH) Junior was biting the red foot, so she asked if I would take him and give him a home here. 2 weeks later she went out and got another Redfoot (SMH, again), and I'm trying to learn her on the care and feeding of Redfoot's from what I have learned here. Anyway, I have (under short, close supervision) allowed the Russian and My Leopard who is twice the size, time together and dang, that junior is a "Land shark". Eh'hhhh! TIME OUT! that was a 5 minute experiment. So, I have a new Enclosure to build for my new Tort Junior...and YES, the dude has a beak!


Scrappy little devils ain't they


----------



## MenagerieGrl

y


Cathie G said:


> Scrappy little devils ain't they


Yes, this lil guy is full of Pi** & vinegar....I think he's going to be a handful


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> y
> 
> Yes, this lil guy is full of Pi** & vinegar....I think he's going to be a handful


They're fun. They make you think. And very personable with other animals and people. Sapphire is and only hates turtles and probably tortoises even worse. He's been a real blessing.and so funny.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I heard today that my youngest son finally is down with covid after going through this whole pandemic without coming down with it. His wife is a registered nurse that worked through it all and he just now got it. Go figure. My eldest is about to drive for about 2 hours with his son and girlfriend in the same vehicle. My grandson tested positive a few days ago and his girlfriend is sick. My eldest son has had severe health problems his whole life. He keeps living. He's not vaccinated because of his status on vaccination. He can't. But he's managed all this time to keep from getting it. It would be a shame if he gets it trying to help his son. I gave them a pack of medical masks and sent prayers that's all I can do.


I hope they all make a speedy recovery and that your eldest manages to avoid it.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hum so I'm in for something then . . My old roommate, that is in a fb tort group, has just given me a, I believe, 13yr old Russian Named Junior.
> She was keeping him and a Redfoot named Spot, together in a too small enclosure (Yes I know . . SMH) Junior was biting the red foot, so she asked if I would take him and give him a home here. 2 weeks later she went out and got another Redfoot (SMH, again), and I'm trying to learn her on the care and feeding of Redfoot's from what I have learned here. Anyway, I have (under short, close supervision) allowed the Russian and My Leopard who is twice the size, time together and dang, that junior is a "Land shark". Eh'hhhh! TIME OUT! that was a 5 minute experiment. So, I have a new Enclosure to build for my new Tort Junior...and YES, the dude has a beak!


They really don't like company do they?
Redfoots can be more tolerant if they have a big enough space to avoid each other but otherwise I think your friend's two will be quite stressed. Zeropilot has seen bullying in RF


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
My old laptop finally gave up the ghost so I haven't been able to access the internet for a while. Thankfully my brother in law has given me a loan of his old laptop so that I can shop around for a new one. I've really been stuck without one, and can't even get around the shops to replace it - I really have been well and truly isolated!! Hopefully I'll find a good deal somewhere.
I'm still coughing and testing positive, but feeling much better in myself. I still have to isolate though because I'm probably infectious and don't want to be spreading this around.
Numbers of covid cased are still on the rise and hospitals have stopped visitors again to try to stop the spread. 
The temps are also rising here in the UK with talk of 90F on the way for some areas over the weekend. Too hot for me!!! It's quite overcast today but still about 77F.
I hope you're all well and staying safe and cool!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> My old laptop finally gave up the ghost so I haven't been able to access the internet for a while. Thankfully my brother in law has given me a loan of his old laptop so that I can shop around for a new one. I've really been stuck without one, and can't even get around the shops to replace it - I really have been well and truly isolated!! Hopefully I'll find a good deal somewhere.
> I'm still coughing and testing positive, but feeling much better in myself. I still have to isolate though because I'm probably infectious and don't want to be spreading this around.
> Numbers of covid cased are still on the rise and hospitals have stopped visitors again to try to stop the spread.
> The temps are also rising here in the UK with talk of 90F on the way for some areas over the weekend. Too hot for me!!! It's quite overcast today but still about 77F.
> I hope you're all well and staying safe and cool!


Sorry to hear about your laptop, I primarily use my Laptop 98% of the time, But I do have a Desktop, So should my laptop die, I do have a way to get online. This one reason why I still do like to get paper bills, Because I don't like missing a payment.
I AM glad to hear your Covid symptoms are mild now. Just as another new variant has raised it's ugly head...Please take care of yourself, we miss seeing you around here in the CDR


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> My old laptop finally gave up the ghost so I haven't been able to access the internet for a while. Thankfully my brother in law has given me a loan of his old laptop so that I can shop around for a new one. I've really been stuck without one, and can't even get around the shops to replace it - I really have been well and truly isolated!! Hopefully I'll find a good deal somewhere.
> I'm still coughing and testing positive, but feeling much better in myself. I still have to isolate though because I'm probably infectious and don't want to be spreading this around.
> Numbers of covid cased are still on the rise and hospitals have stopped visitors again to try to stop the spread.
> The temps are also rising here in the UK with talk of 90F on the way for some areas over the weekend. Too hot for me!!! It's quite overcast today but still about 77F.
> I hope you're all well and staying safe and cool!


I'm so glad you are feeling better. Here in the US if you've recently had COVID then they don't recommend testing because you can test positive even after you are recovered. After so many days, I think it was 7 days after coming down with it that you are allowed out of isolation. Now it's 5 days. I don't believe them. I stayed away from people for about 3 weeks. I still wear a mask also. And I know it's just a little deterrent but they also help with other things like allergies and other colds. What I worry about is the health problems it can cause afterwards possibly even if you didn't have a bad case with it. My brother got pneumonia twice within that year after. I think that COVID weakened his immune system even though he had a mild case. My eldest son didn't have to ride with his son. The Lord works in mysterious ways. Chris is having a mild case. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## norma.b

maggie3fan said:


> Something you want to do, or have to do? I'd go crazy seeing those wild animals in the flesh that is just super cool...


Its been a great experience. Often been on a drive and see so many animals in one day. It's like being a part of Nature. Living amongst them has been a rare privilege. I know I will miss this way of life but in a couple of months it will be time to move back to the big city.


----------



## Cathie G

norma.b said:


> Its been a great experience. Often been on a drive and see so many animals in one day. It's like being a part of Nature. Living amongst them has been a rare privilege. I know I will miss this way of life but in a couple of months it will be time to move back to the big city.


Have you been able to see ostriches? In the wild? It's pretty amazing to watch a male do the mating dance. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Massive storms just blew through here in Maryland. Tons of rain & wind gusts over 70 mph. Power knocked out. Our little solar powered system is up & operational.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Massive storms just blew through here in Maryland. Tons of rain & wind gusts over 70 mph. Power knocked out. Our little solar powered system is up & operational.


Is it blowing west to east? Where I am was supposed to get some stormy weather but it must have went south a bit, picked up speed, and kicked you all in the butt. Sorry.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Is it blowing west to east? Where I am was supposed to get some stormy weather but it must have went south a bit, picked up speed, and kicked you all in the butt. Sorry.



Yep…like most of these Summer storms..quick moving, high intensity.


----------



## norma.b

Cathie G said:


> Have you been able to see ostriches? In the wild? It's pretty amazing to watch a male do the mating dance. It's so beautiful.


Unfortunately no Ostriches in our parks but there are a couple of farms that have them. More found in the Cape area. The mating dance is magical to watch they wave their wings and bow turning around each other. Can be very defensive of their nests and eggs. Can kick like a horse and bite. Some farms allow guests to ride in their backs and even race them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hum so I'm in for something then . . My old roommate, that is in a fb tort group, has just given me a, I believe, 13yr old Russian Named Junior.
> She was keeping him and a Redfoot named Spot, together in a too small enclosure (Yes I know . . SMH) Junior was biting the red foot, so she asked if I would take him and give him a home here. 2 weeks later she went out and got another Redfoot (SMH, again), and I'm trying to learn her on the care and feeding of Redfoot's from what I have learned here. Anyway, I have (under short, close supervision) allowed the Russian and My Leopard who is twice the size, time together and dang, that junior is a "Land shark". Eh'hhhh! TIME OUT! that was a 5 minute experiment. So, I have a new Enclosure to build for my new Tort Junior...and YES, the dude has a beak!


That beak needs to be trimmed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well the winds haven't been cooperating. We finally got out Tues afternoon. It's been tough fishing for everyone the last week. So I wasn't expecting much. We went 5 for 6 all king salmon. So I was very happy with the results. Will have pics tomorrow. 
Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the winds haven't been cooperating. We finally got out Tues afternoon. It's been tough fishing for everyone the last week. So I wasn't expecting much. We went 5 for 6 all king salmon. So I was very happy with the results. Will have pics tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is doing good!


Jealous....very!........Never hooked a KS......but Tarpons sure are a blast. Easier to feed by hand than to catch with a hook....LOL


----------



## MenagerieGrl

jeff kushner said:


> Jealous....very!........Never hooked a KS......but Tarpons sure are a blast. Easier to feed by hand than to catch with a hook....LOL


Yes, Tarpon are good for a fight...


----------



## Cathie G

norma.b said:


> Unfortunately no Ostriches in our parks but there are a couple of farms that have them. More found in the Cape area. The mating dance is magical to watch they wave their wings and bow turning around each other. Can be very defensive of their nests and eggs. Can kick like a horse and bite. Some farms allow guests to ride in their backs and even race them.


I used to help in a sanctuary that had a male and female. They did wind up breeding and had several babies. For some reason both of them liked me and I didn't have much problems with them. But they did get a few people down and kick the tar out of them. They were lucky they didn't get disemboweled. The bite is kinda like a rubber duck feeling but can skin you up a little but is not all that bad. I think they thought I was a child or something because of my size because they were always careful with me. I totally enjoyed them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still no power since last night’s big storm. It’s yucky. Hot & humid & no a/c. Early morning run for bags of ice for our coolers to keep frozen salmon filets cold. Solar panel is out & charging up my battery bank - internet, fan & air bubblers for aquariums. Hopefully back by late afternoon.

Lots & lots of trees & power lines down all over the place.


----------



## norma.b

norma.b said:


> Unfortunately no Ostriches in our parks but there are a couple of farms that have them. More found in the Cape area. The mating dance is magical to watch they wave their wings and bow turning around each other. Can be very defensive of their nests and eggs. Can kick like a horse and bite. Some farms allow guests to ride in their backs and even race them.





Lyn W said:


> I hope they all make a speedy recovery and that your eldest manages to avoid it.





Ray--Opo said:


> That beak needs to be trimmed.





Maro2Bear said:


> Still no power since last night’s big storm. It’s yucky. Hot & humid & no a/c. Early morning run for bags of ice for our coolers to keep frozen salmon filets cold. Solar panel is out & charging up my battery bank - internet, fan & air bubblers for aquariums. Hopefully back by late afternoon.
> 
> Lots & lots of trees & power lines down all over the place.


So sorry to hear of all the problems you are having due to the storm. Hope the power is restored soon. Stay safe.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still no power since last night’s big storm. It’s yucky. Hot & humid & no a/c. Early morning run for bags of ice for our coolers to keep frozen salmon filets cold. Solar panel is out & charging up my battery bank - internet, fan & air bubblers for aquariums. Hopefully back by late afternoon.
> 
> Lots & lots of trees & power lines down all over the place.


Sending lots of prayers. I don't know whether to hope for trees down in the perfect spot or not with you


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Still no power since last night’s big storm. It’s yucky. Hot & humid & no a/c. Early morning run for bags of ice for our coolers to keep frozen salmon filets cold. Solar panel is out & charging up my battery bank - internet, fan & air bubblers for aquariums. Hopefully back by late afternoon.
> 
> Lots & lots of trees & power lines down all over the place.


Sorry to hear you lost power, the storms missed Baltimore.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Sorry to hear you lost power, the storms missed Baltimore.



Yeah. It was really pretty darn nasty for about 15 mins with a lot of micro bursts - trees & limbs all over.

Here’s a quick video of the wind & rain.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Jealous....very!........Never hooked a KS......but Tarpons sure are a blast. Easier to feed by hand than to catch with a hook....LOL


I had a tarpon hooked for a few seconds. I only had 10lb test line. I wasn't fishing for tarpon. 
That is on my bucket list. When I get more comfortable fighting bigger fish with my prosthetic arm. I will book a charter to go tarpon fishing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here are some pics of fishing. Everyone is having a tough time catching good numbers of fish. Should make for interesting tournament. 


Sunrise this morning  


Running out to where we want to start to fish.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Jim and 2 of my granddaughters 9 and 11. Will be in a youth fishing tournament tomorrow. Start off is at 6am and must be back by 1pm. My son and I can set lines, net fish. But my granddaughters have to reel the fish in on their own. They can help each other but my son and I can't assist. Can't wait, I won't be getting any sleep tonight.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim and 2 of my granddaughters 9 and 11. Will be in a youth fishing tournament tomorrow. Start off is at 6am and must be back by 1pm. My son and I can set lines, net fish. But my granddaughters have to reel the fish in on their own. They can help each other but my son and I can't assist. Can't wait, I won't be getting any sleep tonight.


Have a blessed blast lots of fish for dinner


----------



## jeff kushner

We got the rain but not the wind Mark got....nasty. The rain was biblical though!


Oh hell yeah Ray....and kudo's to you for getting the kids in on the fun! Don't worry bout the tarps, you're a big boy, you got this, you just have to work out the mechanics of doing it with a water-breathing tiger on the other end!

LOL enjoy my friend.....that is a beautiful pic off the transom........God's country......



Meanwhile; It sure has been Full-Moon weird the last day or so. I've had meetings moved 3 times, calls from two people at work, one of which I hate(I don't sugarcoat things) and haven't talked to in 25 years or so....,.and the other I haven't talked to in 15 years. Just a lot of weird stuff crammed into a couple of days, even here on this forum........and guess what?The moon is full........anyone else notice?

Kerry is a teacher and swears the full moon coincides with an increase in activity......., putting it very lightly. I think her phrase is closer to "they go f'n bonkers" but she's a teacher for 25 years or so, she's beat up, tired, has the 1000 yard stare....you know the deal.....LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

Still without power since Tuesday’s storm. It’s been roasting hot & humid. No a/c. My little solar system is stretched thin. We have 10 pounds of Salmon fillets in the freezer on ice. 

The power trucks seem to now be working on the lines near us…


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> We got the rain but not the wind Mark got....nasty. The rain was biblical though!
> 
> 
> Oh hell yeah Ray....and kudo's to you for getting the kids in on the fun! Don't worry bout the tarps, you're a big boy, you got this, you just have to work out the mechanics of doing it with a water-breathing tiger on the other end!
> 
> LOL enjoy my friend.....that is a beautiful pic off the transom........God's country......
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile; It sure has been Full-Moon weird the last day or so. I've had meetings moved 3 times, calls from two people at work, one of which I hate(I don't sugarcoat things) and haven't talked to in 25 years or so....,.and the other I haven't talked to in 15 years. Just a lot of weird stuff crammed into a couple of days, even here on this forum........and guess what?The moon is full........anyone else notice?
> 
> Kerry is a teacher and swears the full moon coincides with an increase in activity......., putting it very lightly. I think her phrase is closer to "they go f'n bonkers" but she's a teacher for 25 years or so, she's beat up, tired, has the 1000 yard stare....you know the deal.....LOL


Thanks Jeff I will think about the dragon idea.
The full moon does affect all aspects of life. From more babies being born to more crime. When I saw the full moon in the morning yesterday and today. That makes fishing even harder. Because with the light of the moon. The fish fed all night, so they are not hungry.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Still without power since Tuesday’s storm. It’s been roasting hot & humid. No a/c. My little solar system is stretched thin. We have 10 pounds of Salmon fillets in the freezer on ice.
> 
> The power trucks seem to now be working on the lines near us…


Get the smoker out to smoke the salmon. 
Hope you get power back soon.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Still without power since Tuesday’s storm. It’s been roasting hot & humid. No a/c. My little solar system is stretched thin. We have 10 pounds of Salmon fillets in the freezer on ice.
> 
> The power trucks seem to now be working on the lines near us…


So Mark, I have a question, do you have a battery back up to your Solar system. How are you able to run anything w/o being hooked up to the grid, right now?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Still without power since Tuesday’s storm. It’s been roasting hot & humid. No a/c. My little solar system is stretched thin. We have 10 pounds of Salmon fillets in the freezer on ice.
> 
> The power trucks seem to now be working on the lines near us…


Oh my. I'm hoping with you.  I didn't realize your power is still out.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Get the smoker out to smoke the salmon.
> Hope you get power back soon.


Yum, been ages since I had some good smoked salmon. 
Ray, now you have my mouth watering . . .


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> So Mark, I have a question, do you have a battery back up to your Solar system. How are you able to run anything w/o being hooked up to the grid, right now?



I have a small battery bank set up. I have four 40 amp hour batteries all connected. <Panels> to <Solar Charge Controller> to a <DC to AC converter>. So we can run a few things all day & night (like our internet router), phone chargers, and air pumps for the aquariums. We still ended up losing two fish…..one really nice fancy goldfish. 

Power finally on.


----------



## Cathie G

My brother Joe has been called up for jury duty  I can't wait to watch this play out. I am going to try to get him excused but with the heppa laws this kinda stuff ends up like a comedy. Oh my garsh


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My brother Joe has been called up for jury duty  I can't wait to watch this play out. I am going to try to get him excused but with the heppa laws this kinda stuff ends up like a comedy. Oh my garsh


Keep us posted on the fun


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Keep us posted on the fun


This time I'm taking pictures. I'm hoping he's infamous enough that he'll just be excused in our little city. And that's a real possibility. So if I have to wind up doing the leg work they're gonna pay for it  whatever way I can do it


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> I have a small battery bank set up. I have four 40 amp hour batteries all connected. <Panels> to <Solar Charge Controller> to a <DC to AC converter>. So we can run a few things all day & night (like our internet router), phone chargers, and air pumps for the aquariums. We still ended up losing two fish…..one really nice fancy goldfish.
> 
> Power finally on.


Yeah


----------



## Maro2Bear

Careful what you are spraying out there. But, I’m thinking that most of us tort keepers (and gardeners) are not using RoundUp.









CDC finds weed killer tied to cancer in over 80 pct of US urine samples


In fresh evidence of the pervasive nature of pesticides, more than 80 percent of urine samples drawn from children and adults participating in a US health




www.thenewlede.org


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Careful what you are spraying out there. But, I’m thinking that most of us tort keepers (and gardeners) are not using RoundUp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC finds weed killer tied to cancer in over 80 pct of US urine samples
> 
> 
> In fresh evidence of the pervasive nature of pesticides, more than 80 percent of urine samples drawn from children and adults participating in a US health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenewlede.org


Ya, I saw that article this morning, just shows how pervasive the stuff is, and how it just hangs on . .


----------



## Warren

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, I saw that article this morning, just shows how pervasive the stuff is, and how it just hangs on . .


Happy Birthday, MenagerieGrl !!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> My son Jim and 2 of my granddaughters 9 and 11. Will be in a youth fishing tournament tomorrow. Start off is at 6am and must be back by 1pm. My son and I can set lines, net fish. But my granddaughters have to reel the fish in on their own. They can help each other but my son and I can't assist. Can't wait, I won't be getting any sleep tonight.


Good luck to them!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Jeff I will think about the dragon idea.
> The full moon does affect all aspects of life. From more babies being born to more crime. When I saw the full moon in the morning yesterday and today. That makes fishing even harder. Because with the light of the moon. The fish fed all night, so they are not hungry.


We've had a spectacular 'super moon' the past few days - when the moon is nearer the earth than at any other time, so maybe seeing that in the US as well as UK?


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Still without power since Tuesday’s storm. It’s been roasting hot & humid. No a/c. My little solar system is stretched thin. We have 10 pounds of Salmon fillets in the freezer on ice.
> 
> The power trucks seem to now be working on the lines near us…


I hope they've sorted out your supply by now Mark. 
We have a first time ever red warning for heat here in the UK over the next few days with temps set to reach 40C/104F in some parts. They say it could affect power and transport as well as health etc. We just aren't equipped for such extreme weather here. I would love to see some of that rain you had but it's not likely  
I'm worried about the moronic element of our society starting fires again and endangering the wildlife.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> So Mark, I have a question, do you have a battery back up to your Solar system. How are you able to run anything w/o being hooked up to the grid, right now?


Happy Birthday!!! 
I hope you have a lovely day and find some way to relax and celebrate!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> My brother Joe has been called up for jury duty  I can't wait to watch this play out. I am going to try to get him excused but with the heppa laws this kinda stuff ends up like a comedy. Oh my garsh


Good luck with that, I'm sure they'll allow some exemptions. 
I would hate to do Jury service.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> This time I'm taking pictures. I'm hoping he's infamous enough that he'll just be excused in our little city. And that's a real possibility. So if I have to wind up doing the leg work they're gonna pay for it  whatever way I can do it


Maybe you'll have to be a substitute for him


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Careful what you are spraying out there. But, I’m thinking that most of us tort keepers (and gardeners) are not using RoundUp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC finds weed killer tied to cancer in over 80 pct of US urine samples
> 
> 
> In fresh evidence of the pervasive nature of pesticides, more than 80 percent of urine samples drawn from children and adults participating in a US health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenewlede.org


It's only when something affects humans that many people stop and take note - I doubt many think about the impact this stuff has on wildlife.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
I hope you are all well.
My search for a laptop continues, it's all very well ordering online but I'd like to see what I'm buying first. Having said that there isn't anywhere you can really go to do that these days. I found a Dell I quite like but the cooling vents are underneath on that model and as I mostly tend to use them on my lap I'm a bit worried about it overheating or shortening its life. I'll have to research a bit more- or buy a laptop tray. 

It's very hot here today and getting even hotter. The expected temps are supposed to cause quite a lot of disruption for travel and power supplies etc. 
I will be staying home in my cool house for the next few days and Lola can wander in and out of the heat as he chooses but I think even he's going to need his shady areas and water tray.
Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> I hope you are all well.
> My search for a laptop continues, it's all very well ordering online but I'd like to see what I'm buying first. Having said that there isn't anywhere you can really go to do that these days. I found a Dell I quite like but the cooling vents are underneath on that model and as I mostly tend to use them on my lap I'm a bit worried about it overheating or shortening its life. I'll have to research a bit more- or buy a laptop tray.
> 
> It's very hot here today and getting even hotter. The expected temps are supposed to cause quite a lot of disruption for travel and power supplies etc.
> I will be staying home in my cool house for the next few days and Lola can wander in and out of the heat as he chooses but I think even he's going to need his shady areas and water tray.
> Happy Saturday!!


I saw that on the news today about the heat wave also affecting all of you across the pond. So hopes and prayers to all of you. It's much harder on people that aren't used to higher temps.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good luck with that, I'm sure they'll allow some exemptions.
> I would hate to do Jury service.


I'll just take him in and let them try to talk with him. Hehehe  and if they can get him to make some sense I'll give them a thumbs up  he lives in a cartoon world.


----------



## Maro2Bear

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, I saw that article this morning, just shows how pervasive the stuff is, and how it just hangs on . .



hey! Happy birthday!


----------



## Maro2Bear

More rain. A ton of rain on Tuesday, three days of scorching heat, today more storms.

Our banana lagoon


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yum, been ages since I had some good smoked salmon.
> Ray, now you have my mouth watering . . .


Happy birthday to you


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah. It was really pretty darn nasty for about 15 mins with a lot of micro bursts - trees & limbs all over.
> 
> Here’s a quick video of the wind & rain.


holy s!!! Thank goodness nothing like that in Corvallis...my my that would scare me


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> holy s!!! Thanki goodness nothing lik that in Corvallis...my my that would scare me


hey lady...happy day!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> More rain. A ton of rain on Tuesday, three days of scorching heat, today more storms.
> 
> Our banana lagoon
> 
> View attachment 347352


There's been rain here all day on and off. Because the front yard is in the evening sun it's running 93°f even though the WiFi device is in a tree. The back yard one is reading 78°f. But I've been cold all day and even turned the ac off for a while. Sapphire had to have his heater on for a while too. As usual when this kinda stuff with the temps goes on it has to do with the dew point. If it's good and the feels like temp is the same as the real temp. Even if it's above 90°f Sapphire and I are happy. He'll stay out in higher temps . If the dew point is bad we both hide out. You may have a cool down heading your way. Hopefully, because it stayed rainy and cooler all day. It only got warmer in the afternoon but the dew point is still amazing even with 93 and 77 we are comfortable.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe you'll have to be a substitute for him


Oh my garsh  I just got that  no I'll let Joe do it and make them pay both of us. Me to get him there on time or even make him get there in the first place. As his Chauffeur because he has no clue what they are talking about. I'll have to make him show up. He can't stand to miss his beloved adult daily program for love or money. and that was just another legitimate excuse. It will cost the city money and a lot of it. Myself, a deaf interpreter, and I have a team to help me etc... I ain't the one that got the summons


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> hey lady...happy day!!!


Same to you.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> More rain. A ton of rain on Tuesday, three days of scorching heat, today more storms.
> 
> Our banana lagoon
> 
> View attachment 347352


Very monsoon like!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
Temps bearable today - tomorrow will be the scorcher 
Nothing exciting happening here today  but that's quite nice.
I hope you're all having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/morning all,
Incredibly, temps reached 126.7F (52.6C) in my garden today - needless to say I've not spent much time outdoors. It's always been a sun trap but I've never known it that hot. Tomorrow is supposed to be even hotter - thank goodness it's only for a couple of days.
I hope it's a bit cooler and more comfortable in your part of the world.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/morning all,
> Incredibly, temps reached 126.7F (52.6C) in my garden today - needless to say I've not spent much time outdoors. It's always been a sun trap but I've never known it that hot. Tomorrow is supposed to be even hotter - thank goodness it's only for a couple of days.
> I hope it's a bit cooler and more comfortable in your part of the world.


Yes, I heard on the news that you folks are going to, or are having a scorcher there. Time to get the box fan out early in the morn to cool the house off before the temps rise...


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, I heard on the news that you folks are going to, or are having a scorcher there. Time to get the box fan out early in the morn to cool the house off before the temps rise...


Oh yes! I have a fan keeping the air moving indoors, It's almost 10pm here and still 80F.
I don't know how people live in countries which have prolonged high temps - my idea of hell.

My sister and I were talking about the lack of rain and water shortages today and she told me about a reservoir in Las Vegas - Lake Mead - that is so low now, it exposed a barrel which had a body in it - a shot man. They've also found other human remains there too; it seems the mafia used to dump bodies there.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I finally got some pictures of the little dull green hummingbird that visits me  I'm gonna try to post a couple.


he or she didn't even pay attention to my apparatus to hang the camera


----------



## Cathie G

I like this one too

I caught the darling in a split second


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I like this one too
> View attachment 347473
> I caught the darling in a split second


My next step is...how do I place the apparatus to get the camera to do a full color picture?


----------



## jeff kushner

Like this? You know me Ms Cathie, you know that my pics generally stink up the place...lol but I learned a LOT of light is required for high speed shots. More light helps with color too and it won't wash it out at high speeds. I think I took this at 10,000fps with my ZS-70 at Kerry's Aunts house on the lake several years ago.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Like this? You know me Ms Cathie, you know that my pics generally stink up the place...lol but I learned a LOT of light is required for high speed shots. More light helps with color too and it won't wash it out at high speeds. I think I took this at 10,000fps with my ZS-70 at Kerry's Aunts house on the lake several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347486


Lots of light is what I have to get with a little feit WiFi camera. Because I have the app on my phone, I took the photos from my phone  I watched the bird and kept shooting  my little one isn't as bright as yours because it has a very dull green color in the first place. I've actually been able to see it up close. I was looking for all the bright colors I associate with hummingbirds and it just isn't there. The type that comes to visit me are a very dull lime green and have been visiting several years. I'm thrilled  I finally shot that little sucker


----------



## jeff kushner

I hurt my wrist at the beginning of covid..........It feels like I may have popped my ligaments out of the compartments. 
I have emphysema so of course I had no desire to go to any Dr offices during Covid unless it was life-threatening!....lol 

My daughter hurt her wrist in the same way this May ....same pains in the same locations. She went to a Dr, he surgically repaired her wrist and she RAVES about it now.

I called his office last Friday and have an appointment today! Wow!

It turns out, that he is part of the practise that did a couple of ACL recons for me.....3 addresses ago! 

Dang, I'm getting so old that I forget who did what now......I've had 17 scope jobs, Dr Ecklof in Annapolis did them all cept 1. Last time I go in, a 40 year old Dr walks in. 

"You aren't Dr Ecklof" I say

"Yes I am, you remember my FATHER"


Here's your sign............

LOL


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes! I have a fan keeping the air moving indoors, It's almost 10pm here and still 80F.
> I don't know how people live in countries which have prolonged high temps - my idea of hell.
> 
> My sister and I were talking about the lack of rain and water shortages today and she told me about a reservoir in Las Vegas - Lake Mead - that is so low now, it exposed a barrel which had a body in it - a shot man. They've also found other human remains there too; it seems the mafia used to dump bodies there.


Not Mafia...Hells Angels and Bandidos


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeff kushner said:


> I hurt my wrist at the beginning of covid..........It feels like I may have popped my ligaments out of the compartments.
> I have emphysema so of course I had no desire to go to any Dr offices during Covid unless it was life-threatening!....lol
> 
> My daughter hurt her wrist in the same way this May ....same pains in the same locations. She went to a Dr, he surgically repaired her wrist and she RAVES about it now.
> 
> I called his office last Friday and have an appointment today! Wow!
> 
> It turns out, that he is part of the practise that did a couple of ACL recons for me.....3 addresses ago!
> 
> Dang, I'm getting so old that I forget who did what now......I've had 17 scope jobs, Dr Ecklof in Annapolis did them all cept 1. Last time I go in, a 40 year old Dr walks in.
> 
> "You aren't Dr Ecklof" I say
> 
> "Yes I am, you remember my FATHER"
> 
> 
> Here's your sign............
> 
> LOL


In 2003 I fell backwards out of my semi-truck, and shattered my wrist...I still can't use it normally...right wrist


----------



## jeff kushner

That had to hurt like the dickens Maggie! Makes my lower arm sore just to think of doing that!

I just got back from the DR....they can't do anything other than a shot or major surgery......and we don't need that level of drama as it outweighs the pain. They can do 1 of two surgeries. 1 is to remove both lower wrist bones, Lunate and scaphoid...I would retain very limited movement. The other is to remove the scaphoid, the fuse the lunate and trapizoid together.....same sucky outcome. So, I chose "D", none of the above!

Apparently, 12 yrs of martial arts and heavy application of ridge hands and knuckles-pushups have worn my scaphoid(thumb side) actually into the Radius bone of my arm. I told the Dr that I would have expected the arm bone to be more resistant to wear than the bone that wore into it. He taught me that the moving bone give the same approx density, will always "overpower" the stationary bone. My new thing for the day!

Sometimes, the Doc can't fix me. It's okay, he didn't break me either! 

Guess Superman is beginning to wear .....................badly
LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> That had to hurt like the dickens Maggie! Makes my lower arm sore just to think of doing that!
> 
> I just got back from the DR....they can't do anything other than a shot or major surgery......and we don't need that level of drama as it outweighs the pain. They can do 1 of two surgeries. 1 is to remove both lower wrist bones, Lunate and scaphoid...I would retain very limited movement. The other is to remove the scaphoid, the fuse the lunate and trapizoid together.....same sucky outcome. So, I chose "D", none of the above!
> 
> Apparently, 12 yrs of martial arts and heavy application of ridge hands and knuckles-pushups have worn my scaphoid(thumb side) actually into the Radius bone of my arm. I told the Dr that I would have expected the arm bone to be more resistant to wear than the bone that wore into it. He taught me that the moving bone give the same approx density, will always "overpower" the stationary bone. My new thing for the day!
> 
> Sometimes, the Doc can't fix me. It's okay, he didn't break me either!
> 
> Guess Superman is beginning to wear .....................badly
> LOL


Just a hint about wrists and living with it. I like fingerless gloves. They give a bit of support when you are doing stuff. Any kind you can find. Athletic, etc... That are comforting. Right now I like my Minnie Mouse fingerless winter gloves even though it's summer. I need them to hold the bones together  they work


----------



## Cathie G

Well.. I did get a video, but the good part only lasted a few seconds so I don't know if the whole thing will post here or not. If it does feel free to stop watching  that dang hummingbird showed up when I didn't have the app running. And I didn't know how to stop the camera from doing a video  after I finally started recording  it's catch as catch can around here then I saw two hummingbirds today. Probably means bird wars 
View attachment 1658243969869.mp4


----------



## Cathie G

I think I'm going to check out for the night  I'm getting myself in a heap of trouble  you know running my mouth and such stuff.oh my garsh.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> My brother Joe has been called up for jury duty  I can't wait to watch this play out. I am going to try to get him excused but with the heppa laws this kinda stuff ends up like a comedy. Oh my garsh


Truly fascinating if they don't excuse him when he reports in. Sometimes, it takes an in-person meeting with the clerk or the judge since they get no-shows & all kinds of excuses out of people who don't want to be on a jury.


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> I hope they've sorted out your supply by now Mark.
> We have a first time ever red warning for heat here in the UK over the next few days with temps set to reach 40C/104F in some parts. They say it could affect power and transport as well as health etc. We just aren't equipped for such extreme weather here. I would love to see some of that rain you had but it's not likely
> I'm worried about the moronic element of our society starting fires again and endangering the wildlife.


We've had no rain here in Oklahoma since early June & 3 weeks now of 100+ degrees & we're expecting another 2 weeks of this scorching weather. Today was 107. Most days, high winds. No cold dark room here!!


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Oh yes! I have a fan keeping the air moving indoors, It's almost 10pm here and still 80F.
> I don't know how people live in countries which have prolonged high temps - my idea of hell.
> 
> My sister and I were talking about the lack of rain and water shortages today and she told me about a reservoir in Las Vegas - Lake Mead - that is so low now, it exposed a barrel which had a body in it - a shot man. They've also found other human remains there too; it seems the mafia used to dump bodies there.


Mead is on the Colorado River & generates hydropower. They've had to dig deeper tunnels to keep the hydropower going. But the Rocky Mountains (west of the Continental Divide) that help feed the Colorado River have had only average or way below average snowfalls in the last 3 or 4 yrs & except for a couple of yrs, more than a decade of below average snowfall.


So yeah, they're finding bodies at Mead. Remember who started the development of Las Vegas were mob guys. "Bugsy" had some facts correct in the movie. But when Mead is at full pool, divers can't always retrieve bodies because it's so deep.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes. Another above 90 degree day. Hazy, hot & humid. Gardening & yard work about done for today.  We weeded, cut around the lawn perimeter, trimmed perennials. It’s 77% humidity…. We’ll probably trim some Muscadine grape vines that are taking over our deck. Sully makes out….loves grape leaves.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Some good looking Cactus “tuna” for our collections!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Truly fascinating if they don't excuse him when he reports in. Sometimes, it takes an in-person meeting with the clerk or the judge since they get no-shows & all kinds of excuses out of people who don't want to be on a jury.


Of course I'll be the one that has to accomplish all that. Joe doesn't even know what they are talking about. He'll think he's in trouble with the court.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Of course I'll be the one that has to accomplish all that. Joe doesn't even know what they are talking about. He'll think he's in trouble with the court.


I hear you. You could tell him he's been asked to interview to act in a new courtroom drama for tv. Sigh. Does Joe vote? If so, that's probably how he got a jury duty summons.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I hear you. You could tell him he's been asked to interview to act in a new courtroom drama for tv. Sigh. Does Joe vote? If so, that's probably how he got a jury duty summons.


I'm just going to let them talk to him or try if they don't grant it . Before it's over every one will have to be wearing their glasses to read...by the time it's over he'll be pedaling his art to them... whatever  hmm the thought of a video


----------



## jeff kushner

I have been called to jury duty 16 times in 42 years! LMAO....It came up so often, and I made excuses so many times that Mary, the long time Clerk(now retired) of AA county called me at work to tell me that I wasn't getting out of it again!

LOL, After I showed up, they stop pestering me so often. I'd love to cash in on that Eight whole dollars for the day but I feel good that I'm letting someone else hit that gold mine of free money!

Last time the case was an Architect V Homeowner............I recognized the Arch and one side let me go....I don't know which side.

I joke a lot about everything......but jeff wasn't a good kid......and I watched the judge in my case, sentence a man to life in prison w/o the chance for parole.....and MY case was next. To say that I was scared is an understatement. I had less fear hearing bullets wiz by my head(yes, you really do hear them). Thankfully, I got probation. I pass the road that leads to that courthouse in Upper Marlboro where I now work, every day.....that judge did the right thing by giving me a 2nd chance at life.....and he reminded me of the sentence he had just given out, and told me never to return. I didn't!

Yeah, all that at 17, then cause I vote, they call me every other year for jury duty....maybe they figure it's good "reinforcement" ? LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I have been called to jury duty 16 times in 42 years! LMAO....It came up so often, and I made excuses so many times that Mary, the long time Clerk(now retired) of AA county called me at work to tell me that I wasn't getting out of it again!
> 
> LOL, After I showed up, they stop pestering me so often. I'd love to cash in on that Eight whole dollars for the day but I feel good that I'm letting someone else hit that gold mine of free money!
> 
> Last time the case was an Architect V Homeowner............I recognized the Arch and one side let me go....I don't know which side.
> 
> I joke a lot about everything......but jeff wasn't a good kid......and I watched the judge in my case, sentence a man to life in prison w/o the chance for parole.....and MY case was next. To say that I was scared is an understatement. I had less fear hearing bullets wiz by my head(yes, you really do hear them). Thankfully, I got probation. I pass the road that leads to that courthouse in Upper Marlboro where I now work, every day.....that judge did the right thing by giving me a 2nd chance at life.....and he reminded me of the sentence he had just given out, and told me never to return. I didn't!
> 
> Yeah, all that at 17, then cause I vote, they call me every other year for jury duty....maybe they figure it's good "reinforcement" ? LOL


What really worries me is he does vote


----------



## Cathie G

There's a person that needs help and I'm so sad that I can't connect him to the right person. He bought a couple of Tortoises and even after quarantine they may be infecting his cherry heads with herpes


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> There's a person that needs help and I'm so sad that I can't connect him to the right person. He bought a couple of Tortoises and even after quarantine they may be infecting his cherry heads with herpes



It sounds like AW, i responded.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Enjoyed most of 26th wedding anniversary indoors today! Tennis was at 6:30-8:00 am then inside we stayed. Got my wife raspberry marshmallows from Marshmollogy in Richmond!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It sounds like AW, i responded.


Thankyou. I saw you there and felt better.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Thankyou. I saw you there and felt better.


Ya, I read the post also, very sad. Sad for the two Cherryheads, AND sad that they may have infected the rest of the herd.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I have been called to jury duty 16 times in 42 years! LMAO....It came up so often, and I made excuses so many times that Mary, the long time Clerk(now retired) of AA county called me at work to tell me that I wasn't getting out of it again!
> 
> LOL, After I showed up, they stop pestering me so often. I'd love to cash in on that Eight whole dollars for the day but I feel good that I'm letting someone else hit that gold mine of free money!
> 
> Last time the case was an Architect V Homeowner............I recognized the Arch and one side let me go....I don't know which side.
> 
> I joke a lot about everything......but jeff wasn't a good kid......and I watched the judge in my case, sentence a man to life in prison w/o the chance for parole.....and MY case was next. To say that I was scared is an understatement. I had less fear hearing bullets wiz by my head(yes, you really do hear them). Thankfully, I got probation. I pass the road that leads to that courthouse in Upper Marlboro where I now work, every day.....that judge did the right thing by giving me a 2nd chance at life.....and he reminded me of the sentence he had just given out, and told me never to return. I didn't!
> 
> Yeah, all that at 17, then cause I vote, they call me every other year for jury duty....maybe they figure it's good "reinforcement" ? LOL


Well...and maybe you're one of the few voters in town. Lol every 3 years seams like there's not many people in the pool. Good  maybe someone with some kind of sense is voting in your territory


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ya, I read the post also, very sad. Sad for the two Cherryheads, AND sad that they may have infected the rest of the herd.


I'm just really glad to see people responding for Adam. Looks to me like he tried so hard.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well.. I did get a video, but the good part only lasted a few seconds so I don't know if the whole thing will post here or not. If it does feel free to stop watching  that dang hummingbird showed up when I didn't have the app running. And I didn't know how to stop the camera from doing a video  after I finally started recording  it's catch as catch can around here then I saw two hummingbirds today. Probably means bird wars
> View attachment 347510


I left my camera trap out last night and the only thing it picked up at dawn was a one legged robin! Poor little thing but it seems to cope OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm just going to let them talk to him or try if they don't grant it . Before it's over every one will have to be wearing their glasses to read...by the time it's over he'll be pedaling his art to them... whatever  hmm the thought of a video


He'd be better as a court room artist - I'd love to see his interpretation of defendants and witnesses!!


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Enjoyed most of 26th wedding anniversary indoors today! Tennis was at 6:30-8:00 am then inside we stayed. Got my wife raspberry marshmallows from Marshmollogy in Richmond!


Congratulations on 26 years and here's to the next 26!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, 
Happy Thursday!
It's cooler here now and overcast but still too warm and muggy for me. We've has a few light showers but they probably evaporated before they hit the ground. We need a good soaking!
Hope you all have a good day.
TTFN


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> He'd be better as a court room artist - I'd love to see his interpretation of defendants and witnesses!!


Me too oh my garsh  I'm just gonna go with the flow. If we have to show up it's their fault  and he won't forget it. He'll paint a perfect picture  of it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I left my camera trap out last night and the only thing it picked up at dawn was a one legged robin! Poor little thing but it seems to cope OK.


I got another video of the strange little hummingbird species I have here. Probably a girl.but she's just such a wallflower. Dull green and grey drab color. Her belly is whiteish. I've actually watched up close in my backyard to see what color she is
View attachment 1658421573646.mp4

. She's not a shiny little jewel except that SHE is a hummingbird. I've never seen one like her before.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I got another video of the strange little hummingbird species I have here. Probably a girl.but she's just such a wallflower. Dull green and grey drab color. Her belly is whiteish. I've actually watched up close in my backyard to see what color she is
> View attachment 347628
> 
> . She's not a shiny little jewel except that SHE is a hummingbird. I've never seen one like her before.



Looks like a female Ruby-Throated HB, which are the most common there in Ohio. But you guys do have a few types there. 









5 Hummingbirds in Ohio (Common & Rare) - Bird Feeder Hub


In this article, we take a look at 5 hummingbirds in Ohio. We have photos and information about each of these common and rare species.




birdfeederhub.com


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like a female Ruby-Throated HB, which are the most common there in Ohio. But you guys do have a few types there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Hummingbirds in Ohio (Common & Rare) - Bird Feeder Hub
> 
> 
> In this article, we take a look at 5 hummingbirds in Ohio. We have photos and information about each of these common and rare species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdfeederhub.com


I keep trying to find her in pictures but I can't. She also has a white and black stripe along the bottom of her tail. She could possibly be a juvenile but she is camera shy. This morning, if my camera was out I could have gotten a full on long video of her up close. But it's like she knows it's there and just plays around on the other side. I really don't think it's a Ruby throated but I really don't care what kind it is. I have a little blessing in my yard throughout the day. This morning I was calling her a little brat though. She always manages to avoid that camera ... I'm sneaky though and patient. I will shoot her eventually


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Weather still overcast, showery and cooler but I love it!!
The nasty neighbours have gone away which also means a break for me from the noise and worrying about what they are going to get up to next. A very welcome breathing space indeed!

Lola and I celebrated our 8th anniversary with TFO yesterday. What a lot I've learned in that time! It means nothing to Lola but little does he know that it's because of all the experienced members of TFO pointing me in the right direction that he enjoys the lovely life he has. I can't believe it's been 8 years since he adopted me - doesn't time fly?

I hope everyone is well and enjoying a good weekend so far.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another yucky day here. Close to 100 & humid & bright sunshine.

My solar array / battery bank all fully charged up. We routinely have a pretty large fan hooked up to run non-stop during daylight hours.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I keep trying to find her in pictures but I can't. She also has a white and black stripe along the bottom of her tail. She could possibly be a juvenile but she is camera shy. This morning, if my camera was out I could have gotten a full on long video of her up close. But it's like she knows it's there and just plays around on the other side. I really don't think it's a Ruby throated but I really don't care what kind it is. I have a little blessing in my yard throughout the day. This morning I was calling her a little brat though. She always manages to avoid that camera ... I'm sneaky though and patient. I will shoot her eventually



Here, unfortunately, we only have the Ruby-Throated hummers. So that makes the ID a no brainer. The males will hang out near the feeders & scare other males away. The RT males have that bright red irridescent throat, the females drab gray/white. 

Like you said, either way, it makes no difference. Nice that they are feeding at your feeder. I cleaned our 5 out & refilled yesterday.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Maro2Bear said:


> Here, unfortunately, we only have the Ruby-Throated hummers. So that makes the ID a no brainer. The males will hang out near the feeders & scare other males away. The RT males have that bright red irridescent throat, the females drab gray/white.
> 
> Like you said, either way, it makes no difference. Nice that they are feeding at your feeder. I cleaned our 5 out & refilled yesterday.


Wow, 5 Feeders, I have 3, One in front that is emptied quickly, and two in Back about 30 feet apart, to make it harder for the dominant Male to "Hog" both feeders. The hummers will sit in a adjacent tree waiting till the male is not around then dive in, get a slurp, and exit, before the male is any the wiser.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Here, unfortunately, we only have the Ruby-Throated hummers. So that makes the ID a no brainer. The males will hang out near the feeders & scare other males away. The RT males have that bright red irridescent throat, the females drab gray/white.
> 
> Like you said, either way, it makes no difference. Nice that they are feeding at your feeder. I cleaned our 5 out & refilled yesterday.


I did get a video of her back today. I only want one more of her back and front and then I'm going to move the camera and quit bugging her . She is getting a little used to the camera so it won't be long. I'll get it.
View attachment 1658574944696.mp4


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I did get a video of her back today. I only want one more of her back and front and then I'm going to move the camera and quit bugging her . She is getting a little used to the camera so it won't be long. I'll get it.
> View attachment 347716


But I'll bet you have other hummingbirds in your state. Just like here with occidentals. Your yard is so beautiful, I can see why you get them and the Ruby throated just happened to be the ones that took over. I finally found a site with pictures of females. Mine is probably Ruby throated but the descriptions are still undecided as to a red throat on the adult females. This one never has that but that could just be what happens in that little family that keeps coming from year to year.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Weather still overcast, showery and cooler but I love it!!
> The nasty neighbours have gone away which also means a break for me from the noise and worrying about what they are going to get up to next. A very welcome breathing space indeed!
> 
> Lola and I celebrated our 8th anniversary with TFO yesterday. What a lot I've learned in that time! It means nothing to Lola but little does he know that it's because of all the experienced members of TFO pointing me in the right direction that he enjoys the lovely life he has. I can't believe it's been 8 years since he adopted me - doesn't time fly?
> 
> I hope everyone is well and enjoying a good weekend so far.
> TTFN


Glad you're enjoying the weather, Lyn.
Neighbours can be very annoying. Glad they're gone. I have had similar neighbours from the beginning of July. A couple with two children are here from the Gulf. They stay up all night long, playing, jumping, screaming and so on, till 2am and sometimes 3am. This keeps me wide awake all night long. (I might inform the *POLICE*, as the porter wasn't able to do much).
Happy anniversary Lyn and Lola!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Weather still overcast, showery and cooler but I love it!!
> The nasty neighbours have gone away which also means a break for me from the noise and worrying about what they are going to get up to next. A very welcome breathing space indeed!
> 
> Lola and I celebrated our 8th anniversary with TFO yesterday. What a lot I've learned in that time! It means nothing to Lola but little does he know that it's because of all the experienced members of TFO pointing me in the right direction that he enjoys the lovely life he has. I can't believe it's been 8 years since he adopted me - doesn't time fly?
> 
> I hope everyone is well and enjoying a good weekend so far.
> TTFN


It started out sooo hot today. The backyard in the sun was around 103°f until I put up Sapphire's beach umbrella. Then it dropped to about 95°. Well then.... all heck broke loose. A storm blew in. The temperature actually dropped 20° in a few minutes. And lower as it poured cats and dogs !!! and dropped to 68°. In the meantime I had battened down the hatches. It was so windy I laid the umbrella on the ground and brought the hummingbird feeder inside and Sapphire. But in the meantime  this little guy showed up again  second visit. It didn't take him long to learn how to get my seed stacks for the woodpecker.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> It started out sooo hot today. The backyard in the sun was around 103°f until I put up Sapphire's beach umbrella. Then it dropped to about 95°. Well then.... all heck broke loose. A storm blew in. The temperature actually dropped 20° in a few minutes. And lower as it poured cats and dogs !!! and dropped to 68°. In the meantime I had battened down the hatches. It was so windy I laid the umbrella on the ground and brought the hummingbird feeder inside and Sapphire. But in the meantime  this little guy showed up again  second visit. It didn't take him long to learn how to get my seed stacks for the woodpecker.
> View attachment 347722



Nice when these storms cool everything down.

A check of our radar & I see this storm moving our way.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice when these storms cool everything down.
> 
> A check of our radar & I see this storm moving our way.
> 
> View attachment 347723


I was freezing  and well I still am  I have a blankie over my legs  enjoy the remnants of our storm  I still pray any fallen trees are in the perfect place for you.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I was freezing  and well I still am  I have a blankie over my legs  enjoy the remnants of our storm  I still pray any fallen trees are in the perfect place for you.



No storm  We could have used a good overnight drenching. Forecast for even hotter day here.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> No storm  We could have used a good overnight drenching. Forecast for even hotter day here.



Yep, hot & muggy. Summertime in #DELMARVA


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, hot & muggy. Summertime in #DELMARVA
> 
> View attachment 347738


Today was hot hot hot. The heat feels like temp was supposed to be 105°f. The truth is my back yard can go much higher than that in the sun. Even so to me yesterday was 10 times worse before the storm and evidently to Sapphire. He's still sitting in the sun. There's a breeze coming off the cold front coming our way . Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and down in the 80's I'll be freezing


----------



## Cathie G

Well... today . My little game of hide and I seek with Sapp got crazy. I was almost ready to go get Joe's help . I know it's almost impossible for my little Russian to escape but I couldn't find him for the life of me. I found him under a large plantain plant that I searched about 3 times. Probably more. my mind was racing because I hadn't locked him in. Children, raccoon, thief, ect. Ect.. ECT! Nope Sapphire is good at hiding.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, I haven't had a chance to check in. Been crazy busy trying to see everyone here in Michigan Did have a enjoyable day on my sons boat. Not sure if it's a boat or a yacht.  It is 44' long, we were out in the Saginaw bay. If you look at the palm of your right hand. It would be the body of water between your hand and your thumb. Another day on the water tomorrow and then head back to Florida on Tues. 


Family get together Saturday!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't had a chance to check in. Been crazy busy trying to see everyone here in Michigan Did have a enjoyable day on my sons boat. Not sure if it's a boat or a yacht.  It is 44' long, we were out in the Saginaw bay. If you look at the palm of your right hand. It would be the body of water between your hand and your thumb. Another day on the water tomorrow and then head back to Florida on Tues.
> View attachment 347805
> 
> Family get together Saturday!


Ray, I love it! All the SMILES! Quite the clan! Looks like a very happy family you have there!


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't had a chance to check in. Been crazy busy trying to see everyone here in Michigan Did have a enjoyable day on my sons boat. Not sure if it's a boat or a yacht.  It is 44' long, we were out in the Saginaw bay. If you look at the palm of your right hand. It would be the body of water between your hand and your thumb. Another day on the water tomorrow and then head back to Florida on Tues.
> View attachment 347805
> 
> Family get together Saturday!


Welcome back!

A wonderful pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't had a chance to check in. Been crazy busy trying to see everyone here in Michigan Did have a enjoyable day on my sons boat. Not sure if it's a boat or a yacht.  It is 44' long, we were out in the Saginaw bay. If you look at the palm of your right hand. It would be the body of water between your hand and your thumb. Another day on the water tomorrow and then head back to Florida on Tues.
> View attachment 347805
> 
> Family get together Saturday!


What a lovely family  what's the little doggy's name


----------



## Cathie G

Joe painted a picture . I told him it wasn't good enough . Where is the tortoise?


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture . I told him it wasn't good enough . Where is the tortoise?
> View attachment 347885


That is absolutely amazing - and what a great eye for detail !!! Even without a tortoise it is wonderful - what a talent !!!
Angie


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Glad you're enjoying the weather, Lyn.
> Neighbours can be very annoying. Glad they're gone. I have had similar neighbours from the beginning of July. A couple with two children are here from the Gulf. They stay up all night long, playing, jumping, screaming and so on, till 2am and sometimes 3am. This keeps me wide awake all night long. (I might inform the *POLICE*, as the porter wasn't able to do much).
> Happy anniversary Lyn and Lola!


Sorry to hear about your new neighbours Gillian, they can make life very miserable. Do other residents have the same trouble? Before involving the police maybe drop them a note and say that they may not realise it but the noise travels and is causing problems so could they quieten down at night. Then if that doesn't work at least you can say you've politely asked them but to no avail. Having said that they may not be approachable like my neighbours.  I hope things settle down soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't had a chance to check in. Been crazy busy trying to see everyone here in Michigan Did have a enjoyable day on my sons boat. Not sure if it's a boat or a yacht.  It is 44' long, we were out in the Saginaw bay. If you look at the palm of your right hand. It would be the body of water between your hand and your thumb. Another day on the water tomorrow and then head back to Florida on Tues.
> View attachment 347805
> 
> Family get together Saturday!


What a lovely holiday you're having Ray and that's a great family photo!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture . I told him it wasn't good enough . Where is the tortoise?
> View attachment 347885


What an imagination Joe has!
The detail is wonderful - so much to look at.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's warmed up again today and dry. We've had some showers the last few days but we really could do with something more substantial - many trees are already shedding their leaves.
I've finally decided on my new laptop and heading to a store to buy it tomorrow. I'm fed up of looking.
The keyboard layout has changed on most new models with them swapping over the position of 
@ and " - I don't know why they've done that but it will take a bit of getting used to.
I hope you're all well and having a good Tuesday.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's warmed up again today and dry. We've had some showers the last few days but we really could do with something more substantial - many trees are already shedding their leaves.
> I've finally decided on my new laptop and heading to a store to buy it tomorrow. I'm fed up of looking.
> The keyboard layout has changed on most new models with them swapping over the position of
> @ and " - I don't know why they've done that but it will take a bit of getting used to.
> I hope you're all well and having a good Tuesday.


Good afternoon Lyn, what laptop are you getting, just curious. Re: @ and ", why do they need to keep messing with things? 
My Seymour is Up and out, having breakfast, then after the sun comes out, it will be out into the yard, for exercise. Been nasty here the last few days , , Windy, ARG! I hate the wind, would rather have it cold or hot.
It's Bird cage Tuesday, I have 4+ hrs of cleaning bird cages to do, it takes longer because they want to come down and help, and want some lovin & attention . . I mistreat my kids terribly


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> What an imagination Joe has!
> The detail is wonderful - so much to look at.


I can't wait to see the one he'll paint with the tort and bunny. I saw the glint in his eyes when I told him that one wasn't good enough. It's missing the


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Sorry to hear about your new neighbours Gillian, they can make life very miserable. Do other residents have the same trouble? Before involving the police maybe drop them a note and say that they may not realise it but the noise travels and is causing problems so could they quieten down at night. Then if that doesn't work at least you can say you've politely asked them but to no avail. Having said that they may not be approachable like my neighbours.  I hope things settle down soon.


Hi Lyn and many thanks for your suggestion. However, this would _not_ work in this part of the world (with my respect to everyone). The first thing they'd say is: "we are at home and we are "free" to do what we like.
Other residents do not care-a-less, don't know why.

Personally, I believe the _police_ is the only solution with such rude, impolite people.


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> That is absolutely amazing - and what a great eye for detail !!! Even without a tortoise it is wonderful - what a talent !!!
> Angie


No it ain't . But it is confiscated until I get the one that's probably coming soon with a tortoise AND a bunny


----------



## Cathie G

Ok it's an official bird war around here  I have two hummingbirds coming now. Oh darn Now I have to rehang the apparatus for the Feit outdoor camera to get the perfect shot. Hopefully I'll get 2 or 3 and some extra of the front and back


----------



## Maggie3fan

It's 98 degrees in Corvallis Oregon...I hate it...my pansies are burning, my tortoises are hot and I am miserable.The news says that more than half of the houses in the Willamette Valley don't have air conditioning...


they have a nest in my plum tree ￼


----------



## Cathie G

Even though I don't really like the fact that the little squirrel has figured out the bird feeder, he's not being a pig about it. He gets a snack and there's still plenty for everyone else too


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> It's 98 degrees in Corvallis Oregon...I hate it...my pansies are burning, my tortoises are hot and I am miserable.The news says that more than half of the houses in the Willamette Valley don't have air conditioning...
> View attachment 347938
> 
> they have a nest in my plum tree ￼
> View attachment 347941


Beautiful. That's such good shots ! of hummingbirds  I'm jealous. But I would be way too hot with that temp and it takes a lot for me.im sending . For all of you out there on the west coast.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture . I told him it wasn't good enough . Where is the tortoise?
> View attachment 347885


What an interesting imagination - christmas lights running from one outlet to another, apples with eyes hanging from an umbrella, swords and arrows stuck in the chair, a clock locked with a padlock - and is that your poor bunny being mummified?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> What an interesting imagination - christmas lights running from one outlet to another, apples with eyes hanging from an umbrella, swords and arrows stuck in the chair, a clock locked with a padlock - and is that your poor bunny being mummified?


I know  hahaha so I gave him a hard time about leaving out my tort in the chaos. If he paints a bunny from now on he has to put a Tortoise somewhere  my rule.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I know  hahaha so I gave him a hard time about leaving out my tort in the chaos. If he paints a bunny from now on he has to put a Tortoise somewhere  my rule.


I have trouble 'imagining' random numbers and symbols when I change my passwords and just look at what he's done! Every time I look at that picture I see something new.


----------



## Yvonne G

Uh oh. . . Does the girl have lucky rabbit feet hanging off her belt?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Uh oh. . . Does the girl have lucky rabbit feet hanging off her belt?


I'll have to look  the same thing happens to me with his art. I can see new things a year later. Yep looks kinda like rabbit feet  now he's in real trouble


----------



## Gillian M

maggie3fan said:


> It's 98 degrees in Corvallis Oregon...I hate it...my pansies are burning, my tortoises are hot and I am miserable.The news says that more than half of the houses in the Willamette Valley don't have air conditioning...
> View attachment 347938
> 
> they have a nest in my plum tree ￼
> View attachment 347941


A heatwave here in Jordan too. Temperature reached 37 degrees C in Amman today (98.6 degrees F) in Amman. Moreover, there will be a further rise in temperature tomorrow. We have been cautioned not to get exposed to the striking sun.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's warmed up again today and dry. We've had some showers the last few days but we really could do with something more substantial - many trees are already shedding their leaves.
> I've finally decided on my new laptop and heading to a store to buy it tomorrow. I'm fed up of looking.
> The keyboard layout has changed on most new models with them swapping over the position of
> @ and " - I don't know why they've done that but it will take a bit of getting used to.
> I hope you're all well and having a good Tuesday.


Hi Lyn and hope you and Lola are well.

Congratulations on having chosen a laptop. Have you bought it yet? if I may ask.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not as hot here in Maryland, but still overcast & hazy. Got out on the water a bit later than normal. 

Flat Island in the Center of Maryland’s Rhode River


----------



## Cathie G

I feel like I'm bragging, with all of the posts, since it's only around 81°f around here. It's from a cold front blowing east. So I'm doing comfy food tonight and warming our home with cooking... I'm cold and Sapphire hasn't been able to be outside for 2 whole days. It's been too overcast and rainy. In a few days we'll be too hot again. We have until Monday before summer cracks down again


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I feel like I'm bragging, with all of the posts, since it's only around 81°f around here. It's from a cold front blowing east. So I'm doing comfy food tonight and warming our home with cooking... I'm cold and Sapphire hasn't been able to be outside for 2 whole days. It's been too overcast and rainy. In a few days we'll be too hot again. We have until Monday before summer cracks down again


It''s been 102-108 every day for nearly a month. Houdini gets way too hot even in the shade, so he''s stuck inside w/me. His outdoor pen is still not finished but when it was cooler, he was literally up to his old tricks of trying to escape. He also "graduated" to a bigger soaking tub since he was tall enough to hook an armpit, strong enough, stubborn enough & determined to escape the old one. I figure he's got at least a good year in this new one. He knows it, too, from the look on his face.


----------



## jeff kushner

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to look  the same thing happens to me with his art. I can see new things a year later. Yep looks kinda like rabbit feet  now he's in real trouble



Always a fun thread to pop into and see what fun folks are having. Mags got birds....very green surroundings too! I see Jan has taken up baking.....herself! Their is East Coast hot, typically 88-93 with spikes of course but its muggy out, most of the time in July-Aug. The Midwest version of hot is what, 8% humidity and 450F, cooked for two hours? Ouch!

I saw the picture before I read the words and instantly it reminded me of some of the abstract-art, comic-book effect on cereal boxes in the late 60's. Massive talent but with that extra "kick" that folks rarely see. Watch him, he might not be right Ms Cathie<LOL>! 

Mark, great pic...you always shows me familiar places since I'm blessed to live near enough that many of your pics, are my pics as well. I can actually see the ripples moving as I'm taken back in time.....that's pretty neat!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Always a fun thread to pop into and see what fun folks are having. Mags got birds....very green surroundings too! I see Jan has taken up baking.....herself! Their is East Coast hot, typically 88-93 with spikes of course but its muggy out, most of the time in July-Aug. The Midwest version of hot is what, 8% humidity and 450F, cooked for two hours? Ouch!
> 
> I saw the picture before I read the words and instantly it reminded me of some of the abstract-art, comic-book effect on cereal boxes in the late 60's. Massive talent but with that extra "kick" that folks rarely see. Watch him, he might not be right Ms Cathie<LOL>!
> 
> Mark, great pic...you always shows me familiar places since I'm blessed to live near enough that many of your pics, are my pics as well. I can actually see the ripples moving as I'm taken back in time.....that's pretty neat!


My mom always answered Joe is a cartoon . when asked about his talent. Real life is even funnier.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> It''s been 102-108 every day for nearly a month. Houdini gets way too hot even in the shade, so he''s stuck inside w/me. His outdoor pen is still not finished but when it was cooler, he was literally up to his old tricks of trying to escape. He also "graduated" to a bigger soaking tub since he was tall enough to hook an armpit, strong enough, stubborn enough & determined to escape the old one. I figure he's got at least a good year in this new one. He knows it, too, from the look on his face.


Sounds like Houdini got named right. Sapphire is a little escape artist too though. I have found him hanging by one claw from the hardware cloth on the lids I use on his enclosures  I've watched him walk up walls after he figures out a way to do it. I saw enough when I first got him to never trust that little turdess in a million years.


----------



## Yvonne G

@Cathie G I'm curious about how long Joe has lived with you.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> @Cathie G I'm curious about how long Joe has lived with you.


On and off all of my life. I was 5 when he was born. He's not far out of me and my family's sight for long. And still let him be free.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... Joe thinks I collect rabbit collectables. I don't but I have a collection. He buys me rabbits when he's up to something


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Well... Joe thinks I collect rabbit collectables. I don't but I have a collection. He buys me rabbits when he's up to something
> View attachment 348056


Nah, in his own way he''s just saying thanks for being my anchor. His artwork is so good that he should have an art exhibit sometime. He''s special...Like Kodi Lee who won AGT.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Nah, in his own way he''s just saying thanks for being my anchor. His artwork is so good that he should have an art exhibit sometime. He''s special...Like Kodi Lee who won AGT.


He does. His art is all over the place. He's infamous  he's wallpapering the planet one step at a time  we're just to old to keep up with him


----------



## jeff kushner

I got into the truck to go home today and got a text from Kerry, who has been in NY since Sunday....she got covid infested. 

I called her and she sounded like death sucking on a lifesaver! I of course reminded her of her Superwoman status and suggested that she call her Dr. for antivirals or short-term steroids "That's a good idea, I didn't think if that"....oh jeez hon, get with the program, you aren't 25 anymore! She's a worse patient than even I am! She got her meds 2 hrs later delivered and dropped off by her Dad.

She'll be fine, after all, she knows if something happens to her, she would feel responsible for all those poor girls....lol

Some of us feel invincible b/c we don't ever get sick, even in the face of contrary bodily evidence as we degrade<LOL>, but it's our way of being happy all the time. In truth, we are all human and you guys all know that I love that woman enough to take her to Celtic Women......yeah, THAT much! So while we won't dwell on the big guy, if you throw one up there for her, I'd be especially thankful.

BTW- since she had crawled out of my bed Sunday morning and I have that whole 1 lung thing going on, I tested when I got home.......and I'm good to go.

Don't be bummed for me......I don't mean to be a debbie-downer She's strong like bull and cute as a button!


----------



## Jan A

jeff kushner said:


> I got into the truck to go home today and got a text from Kerry, who has been in NY since Sunday....she got covid infested.
> 
> I called her and she sounded like death sucking on a lifesaver! I of course reminded her of her Superwoman status and suggested that she call her Dr. for antivirals or short-term steroids "That's a good idea, I didn't think if that"....oh jeez hon, get with the program, you aren't 25 anymore! She's a worse patient than even I am! She got her meds 2 hrs later delivered and dropped off by her Dad.
> 
> She'll be fine, after all, she knows if something happens to her, she would feel responsible for all those poor girls....lol
> 
> Some of us feel invincible b/c we don't ever get sick, even in the face of contrary bodily evidence as we degrade<LOL>, but it's our way of being happy all the time. In truth, we are all human and you guys all know that I love that woman enough to take her to Celtic Women......yeah, THAT much! So while we won't dwell on the big guy, if you throw one up there for her, I'd be especially thankful.
> 
> BTW- since she had crawled out of my bed Sunday morning and I have that whole 1 lung thing going on, I tested when I got home.......and I'm good to go.
> 
> Don't be bummed for me......I don't mean to be a debbie-downer She's strong like bull and cute as a button!


When you have ANY illness these days, you have to take better care of yourself than you did when you were young. Best wishes for Kerry, Jeff.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

jeff kushner said:


> I got into the truck to go home today and got a text from Kerry, who has been in NY since Sunday....she got covid infested.
> 
> I called her and she sounded like death sucking on a lifesaver! I of course reminded her of her Superwoman status and suggested that she call her Dr. for antivirals or short-term steroids "That's a good idea, I didn't think if that"....oh jeez hon, get with the program, you aren't 25 anymore! She's a worse patient than even I am! She got her meds 2 hrs later delivered and dropped off by her Dad.
> 
> She'll be fine, after all, she knows if something happens to her, she would feel responsible for all those poor girls....lol
> 
> Some of us feel invincible b/c we don't ever get sick, even in the face of contrary bodily evidence as we degrade<LOL>, but it's our way of being happy all the time. In truth, we are all human and you guys all know that I love that woman enough to take her to Celtic Women......yeah, THAT much! So while we won't dwell on the big guy, if you throw one up there for her, I'd be especially thankful.
> 
> BTW- since she had crawled out of my bed Sunday morning and I have that whole 1 lung thing going on, I tested when I got home.......and I'm good to go.
> 
> Don't be bummed for me......I don't mean to be a debbie-downer She's strong like bull and cute as a button!


Aw'ww Jeff, I'm so sorry to hear this . . I'm sure you all know I live by myself, with ALL my kids (Too many to count) I can't get Sick. I have NOT taken my mask off when in groups of folks. even when outside. 
I'm praying for you and Kerry, I hope her infection is quickly recovered from.
That just sucks...


----------



## jeff kushner

Thanks guys, she's still alive today.....she's taking Paxlovid and being a PITA on the phone as I type this, so she's going to be fine!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

PITA is always a good sign . . .


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Thanks guys, she's still alive today.....she's taking Paxlovid and being a PITA on the phone as I type this, so she's going to be fine!


I'm so glad she's doing well thru it. Having it isn't nice even if you wind up having a mild case with all the mental stuff that goes on too.. What in the world is a PITA? Maybe I need some of that


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad she's doing well thru it. Having it isn't nice even if you wind up having a mild case with all the mental stuff that goes on too.. What in the world is a PITA? Maybe I need some of that


Pain in the As"


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Pain in the As"


Hahaha ok I can do that easily


----------



## Maro2Bear

It is nasty humid here today, hanging about 80% humidity out there. Not much gardening getting done.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Well... Joe thinks I collect rabbit collectables. I don't but I have a collection. He buys me rabbits when he's up to something
> View attachment 348056


Hi Cathy, I enjoy Joe's painting's, the few that I have seen, would you/could you please post some more of them. He has quite an imagination....thank you for considering this . . M


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> It is nasty humid here today, hanging about 80% humidity out there. Not much gardening getting done.


It's been cool here. It only got to 95°f in Sapphire's outdoor enclosure in the sun.. He stayed out the whole time which told me he was enjoying it.. We're supposed to have a really nice weekend for most people. Low dew point and Sapphire always stays out even if it's really hot.. But it will be down in the 60's at night. He doesn't get to be out at night anyway any day so it'll be alright. Next week August sets in and hot  so I gotta do gardening over the weekend.


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Cathy, I enjoy Joe's painting's, the few that I have seen, would you/could you please post some more of them. He has quite an imagination....thank you for considering this . . M


Yes I will


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's been cool here. It only got to 95°f in Sapphire's outdoor enclosure in the sun.. He stayed out the whole time which told me he was enjoying it.. We're supposed to have a really nice weekend for most people. Low dew point and Sapphire always stays out even if it's really hot.. But it will be down in the 60's at night. He doesn't get to be out at night anyway any day so it'll be alright. Next week August sets in and hot  so I gotta do gardening over the weekend.


I have to clarify that if the dew point is nice for me Sapphire stays out too even in higher temps in the sun..


----------



## Maggie3fan




----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hi Cathy, I enjoy Joe's painting's, the few that I have seen, would you/could you please post some more of them. He has quite an imagination....thank you for considering this . . M


You might like this one.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> You might like this one.
> View attachment 348099


Ribbit!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> Yes I will


Thank you Cathy, I appreciate it, I'm looking forward to seeing more of Joe's creativity! Yay!
I second that Ribbit, and will add a second, Ribbit!


----------



## Ray--Opo

MenagerieGrl said:


> Ray, I love it! All the SMILES! Quite the clan! Looks like a very happy family you have there!


Thank you, I have been blessed with a wonderful family. Sons all have good jobs and rarely ask for money.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> A wonderful pic. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Gillian ,the pic is a little out of focus. It was taken from my sons drone. How are you and Ollie doing?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> What a lovely family  what's the little doggy's name


Darn Cathie I can't remember. It's hard enough remembering my grandkids names.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well been up since 4am. Less than 4 hours away from home. Can't wait!
It has been a wonderful but grueling trip.
Going to have get one of those wheel chair carrier's you see on back of vehicles. I can leave it in Michigan and use when I am there. Driving is getting too be to much for Rose and I. I could fly to Michigan then. 
Plus staying at Holiday Inn every night since July 5th is getting old. It's almost like the movie groundhog day.Wake up same decor, same breakfast and never can get a extra pillow. 
I almost want to wake up Rose and get on the road. We could be home before Opo wakes up. I miss him, I hope he remembers me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> You might like this one.
> View attachment 348099


First thing that popped into my mind when this post came up was "stained glass window."


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hot n humid, but a bit nicer in the morning for some tree trimming, pruning & lawn mowing.

When it’s hot we retreat to the basement wood shop.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Darn Cathie I can't remember. It's hard enough remembering my grandkids names.


Yep same with me. Once in a while I'll call one by another grandkids name. Especially if they're up to something . That causes all manner of coocoo conversations. Why does she keep calling me Gavin? My son has to reply don't worry she did it to me and Chris too.


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Gillian ,the pic is a little out of focus. It was taken from my sons drone. How are you and Ollie doing?


Hi. We are fine, so long as it's nice and *hot*. Temperature reached 38 degrees C in Amman. That is more than 100 degrees F. Again, have been cautioned not to get exposed to the sun.


----------



## Gillian M

Maro2Bear said:


> Hot n humid, but a bit nicer in the morning for some tree trimming, pruning & lawn mowing.
> 
> When it’s hot we retreat to the basement wood shop.
> 
> View attachment 348113


Lovely.
Thanks for sharing, @Maro2Bear .


----------



## jeff kushner

Update on my Kerry. She told me yesterday morning that she was convinced the Paxlovid they gave her, was making her body and stomach worse (re; my comment re; her being a pita) so she decided to stop taking it after 2 doses of 3 pills. By last night, she was sounding energized again and said that most of the yucky stuff was gone.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Update on my Kerry. She told me yesterday morning that she was convinced the Paxlovid they gave her, was making her body and stomach worse (re; my comment re; her being a pita) so she decided to stop taking it after 2 doses of 3 pills. By last night, she was sounding energized again and said that most of the yucky stuff was gone.


Yea for Kerry!chicks rule . Pitas forever.


----------



## Cathie G

Well the second little hummingbird showed himself really well today. This one does have a dull red area around it's throat but also is a wallflower.  I'm still trying to figure out what kind and if they are just teenagers  woohoo  2 hummingbirds


----------



## jeff kushner

I thought of you yesterday Ms Cathie when I was looking at Matilda from the deck, camera in hand and a hummingbird went to the feeder 5' from me, then hovered 2' in front of my face....I just stared...didn't want to move the camera!

My deck railing in the sun.....hot hot hot!



And it's been 1 year since I put the robots outside and over a year now since I've had to mow the yard. I started my gas mower just to run it for a few minutes though over the weekend. I go around with the Elect trimmer once every month or so.



They do a good job of cutting my weeds.....LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I thought of you yesterday Ms Cathie when I was looking at Matilda from the deck, camera in hand and a hummingbird went to the feeder 5' from me, then hovered 2' in front of my face....I just stared...didn't want to move the camera!
> 
> My deck railing in the sun.....hot hot hot!
> View attachment 348189
> 
> 
> And it's been 1 year since I put the robots outside and over a year now since I've had to mow the yard. I started my gas mower just to run it for a few minutes though over the weekend. I go around with the Elect trimmer once every month or so.
> 
> View attachment 348190
> 
> They do a good job of cutting my weeds.....LOL


Yep it's the same with me. It's the pic that got away  I need a camera that attaches to my forehead and a button in my pocket when I go outside or do my work with my animals.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yep it's the same with me. It's the pic that got away  I need a camera that attaches to my forehead and a button in my pocket when I go outside or do my work with my animals.


And yea anything we do in the back yard has to be timed for after 3 or 4pm. I've seen it even up to 140°f because it's in full sun most of the day.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture . I told him it wasn't good enough . Where is the tortoise?
> View attachment 347885


Well here's Joe's answer


----------



## Ray--Opo

Had a little bunny in the backyard this evening. Makes me wonder how he got in the backyard. I guess tomorrow I will make sure Opo didn't dig somewhere he is not supposed to.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

I’ll be by in the morning for New Jersey I am at work right now and if you can email from my brother just wanted to post it in case someone here knows about this and maybe it’s their pet!!!










Escaped giant tortoise halts Cambridge to Norwich trains


The large animal which had escaped from a pet shop is taken to a vet after being hit by a train.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I’ll be by in the morning for New Jersey I am at work right now and if you can email from my brother just wanted to post it in case someone here knows about this and maybe it’s their pet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escaped giant tortoise halts Cambridge to Norwich trains
> 
> 
> The large animal which had escaped from a pet shop is taken to a vet after being hit by a train.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk



I am sorry. That was supposed to say good morning from New Jersey. I am at work right now but my brother sent me an email


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Please try to find the person who owns this big gorgeous Sulcata tortoise!!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Had a little bunny in the backyard this evening. Makes me wonder how he got in the backyard. I guess tomorrow I will make sure Opo didn't dig somewhere he is not supposed to.
> View attachment 348221


Or that the little rabbit gangster didn't start a new hole!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Well here's Joe's answer
> View attachment 348214


I love the bear skin rug that's pieced together out of scraps. Also, did you notice that one end of the extension cord is now unplugged. I can't figure out the belly poking through the wall, and we now have a bunny mummy plus a tortoise mummy. Good job, Joe!!! Love your art!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Please try to find the person who owns this big gorgeous Sulcata tortoise!!!!!


According to the article he belongs to Swallow Aquatics in East Harling. He escaped and was hit by the train.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love the bear skin rug that's pieced together out of scraps. Also, did you notice that one end of the extension cord is now unplugged. I can't figure out the belly poking through the wall, and we now have a bunny mummy plus a tortoise mummy. Good job, Joe!!! Love your art!!!!!


I looked and looked and couldn't find the unplugged cord but I will. did you notice that all of the lights are little pink hearts the brat  and the beaver hat dyed like an American flag. It looks like the bear rug is sewn to look like an alligator  Joe hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Or that the little rabbit gangster didn't start a new hole!


I can't wait to see who gets the blame.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Had a little bunny in the backyard this evening. Makes me wonder how he got in the backyard. I guess tomorrow I will make sure Opo didn't dig somewhere he is not supposed to.
> View attachment 348221


Ok this is a real who dun it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I looked and looked and couldn't find the unplugged cord but I will. did you notice that all of the lights are little pink hearts the brat  and the beaver hat dyed like an American flag. It looks like the bear rug is sewn to look like an alligator  Joe hahaha


I was wrong about the cord. I was looking at the picture on a small screen and I took the screw holding the faceplate to the wall to be the prongs of the cord.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Ok this is a real who dun it.


Either way, I'll hope Opo doesn't fall for it and go down a rabbit hole. They probably both were in cahoots


----------



## Cathie G

I bought a new little hummingbird bird feeder and I think I got a  from my little visitor. She even perches for a rest now.
View attachment 1659468567742.mp4


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I bought a new little hummingbird bird feeder and I think I got a  from my little visitor. She even perches for a rest now.
> View attachment 348235


Good job. I think you need to add more syrup, it looks very empty.

Thats quite a large hummer there!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am sorry. That was supposed to say good morning from New Jersey. I am at work right now but my brother sent me an email


wow what a wonderful story just think. That Tortoise is alive and getting help. So wonderful to see how that worked out with all the people involved in rescuing the poor darling  and the little brat became infamous to boot


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good job. I think you need to add more syrup, it looks very empty.
> 
> Thats quite a large hummer there!


I sure hope the little pig can't drink 10 ozs in a single feeding . It's a strange little hummingbird feeder. It's a flat bowl but you can also add one under that by a hook. It can be taken easily totally apart and cleaned. I thought I'd just try one but I think I'll get another and retire my original one. I bought it before I found out not to buy a hummingbird feeder with yellow on it.


----------



## jeff kushner

He does like it!!. "The Hummingbird Seal of Approval"
Now you have two feeders! 

LOL

To me it's not which one, but BOTH!

I know, not everyone sees things that way.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think my Misty Girl has a cataract. Seems like it was just last week I kept posting, "Did I tell you I got a new puppy??

The pupil of her right eye looks a bit opaque and she's hesitant to hop over the tortoise fences at night unless I shine the flashlight on them.

I'm not ready for her to be old.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I sure hope the little pig can't drink 10 ozs in a single feeding . It's a strange little hummingbird feeder. It's a flat bowl but you can also add one under that by a hook. It can be taken easily totally apart and cleaned. I thought I'd just try one but I think I'll get another and retire my original one. I bought it before I found out not to buy a hummingbird feeder with yellow on it.


I looked it up it's manufactured by wild wings. They have some pretty neat feeders. Beautiful ones This one you can get at Walmart for $8.97. it's called the so real mini but holds what I normally have to use in my large glass feeder. I don't have a herd like you do


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> He does like it!!. "The Hummingbird Seal of Approval"
> Now you have two feeders!
> 
> LOL
> 
> To me it's not which one, but BOTH!
> 
> I know, not everyone sees things that way.


Nope I only have the new one


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I think my Misty Girl has a cataract. Seems like it was just last week I kept posting, "Did I tell you I got a new puppy??
> 
> The pupil of her right eye looks a bit opaque and she's hesitant to hop over the tortoise fences at night unless I shine the flashlight on them.
> 
> I'm not ready for her to be old.


I know what you mean. Dilly is around 12 and Razberri about 6. I don't know where the time went.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I know what you mean. Dilly is around 12 and Razberri about 6. I don't know where the time went.


Yes, tell me about it, I have a one eyed beagle for the last 10 years (she was about 5 when I got her from the rescue) , over the last 2 years she has lost the sight in the one eye she has, the Dr. says it's cataracts, and says the operation will make her Totally blind. Right now, I believe she can see shapes and light & dark. She can bumble around, but I/we don't know if were ready to go totally blind....
She goes out into the back yard and wanders, I think she kinda remembers the lay of the land, so to speak. So, she still gets around . .


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> According to the article he belongs to Swallow Aquatics in East Harling. He escaped and was hit by the train.


Thanks Yvonne, I didn’t have a chance to read the whole article. I was at work and frantic for this person. I pray that he is going to be ok. I read something about 
“A hole” in its shell???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Either way, I'll hope Opo doesn't fall for it and go down a rabbit hole. They probably both were in cahoots



Sharing carrots??


----------



## jeff kushner

MenagerieGrl said:


> Yes, tell me about it, I have a one eyed beagle for the last 10 years (she was about 5 when I got her from the rescue) , over the last 2 years she has lost the sight in the one eye she has, the Dr. says it's cataracts, and says the operation will make her Totally blind. Right now, I believe she can see shapes and light & dark. She can bumble around, but I/we don't know if were ready to go totally blind....
> She goes out into the back yard and wanders, I think she kinda remembers the lay of the land, so to speak. So, she still gets around . .


 

It's funny and sad to watch, isn't it? Kerry's kids had a Labradoodle(?) and he got old & blind....standing in Kerry back yard, with DEER 25ft away.....and even THEY knew he couldn't see them but he managed to get around without too much bumping into things. Like you said, they seem to imprint their surroundings.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Hi Lyn and hope you and Lola are well.
> 
> Congratulations on having chosen a laptop. Have you bought it yet? if I may ask.


Just arrived today Gillian, so I'm in the process of setting up and getting used to Windows 11. So far I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Lyn W

MenagerieGrl said:


> Good afternoon Lyn, what laptop are you getting, just curious. Re: @ and ", why do they need to keep messing with things?
> My Seymour is Up and out, having breakfast, then after the sun comes out, it will be out into the yard, for exercise. Been nasty here the last few days , , Windy, ARG! I hate the wind, would rather have it cold or hot.
> It's Bird cage Tuesday, I have 4+ hrs of cleaning bird cages to do, it takes longer because they want to come down and help, and want some lovin & attention . . I mistreat my kids terribly


Hi there, the shop didn't have the laptop I wanted in stock so I had to order it online. The old laptop I've been using didn't have any security on it so I used my sister's to order it safely. 
I eventually decided on a Dell Inspiron 16 plus 7610. I've always had Dells and they've been pretty good so stuck with what I know. The position of the symbols for @ and " turned out not to be an issue. It seems they are reversed on the US models which the pictures on the website showed, but they are still in the same spots for the UK so I don't have to retrain myself - it took me so long to get a straight answer about that though - even the Dell help team didn't know. 
Anyway it arrived today and so far so good!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, 
I've not been able to get on the forum for a few days on the borrowed laptop, so I wondered if it was down for site maintenance, but judging by the number of posts I have to catch up on it doesn't look like anyone else was having trouble. Anyway all good now and no problems with TFO on my shiny new laptop!!
I hope you are all well, and especially hope that any Kentucky members and those from nearby areas are safe after the horrendous floods they've had. 
It's very muggy here - we've had some rain and temps are back to usual mid to high 20Cs / 70Fs. 
No substantial rain is likely for a while and hose pipe bans for gardens swimming pools and ponds etc have started in the south - so Linda will be affected by that and I can see many other areas doing that soon. The last time we had such a dry spring and summer they turned the water off to ration it and people had to get their water from stand pipes in the street - I was a teenager at the time and remember it well. 
Lola is well - very active and hungry!!
I hope you're all having a good Weds and I'd better get back to reading what you've all been getting up to. 
So TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> It''s been 102-108 every day for nearly a month. Houdini gets way too hot even in the shade, so he''s stuck inside w/me. His outdoor pen is still not finished but when it was cooler, he was literally up to his old tricks of trying to escape. He also "graduated" to a bigger soaking tub since he was tall enough to hook an armpit, strong enough, stubborn enough & determined to escape the old one. I figure he's got at least a good year in this new one. He knows it, too, from the look on his face.


Lola has started doing that with his front legs but because he's wonky on his back legs he hasn't managed to pull himself out of his tub yet. I'm looking for a higher sided tray for him though.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> Lola has started doing that with his front legs but because he's wonky on his back legs he hasn't managed to pull himself out of his tub yet. I'm looking for a higher sided tray for him though.


Having said that, I just popped outside to check on Lola and he had managed to bulldoze one side of his enclosure over and escaped into the rest of the garden. Thankfully it's only small and he can't get out, but looks like he pushed some pots around and tried to get out through the hedgehog gate in the fence - it's a good job his butt is too big or I would be frantically running around looking for him now.
Some modifications are needed!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Having said that, I just popped outside to check on Lola and he had managed to bulldoze one side of his enclosure over and escaped into the rest of the garden. Thankfully it's only small and he can't get out, but looks like he pushed some pots around and tried to get out through the hedgehog gate in the fence - it's a good job his butt is too big or I would be frantically running around looking for him now.
> Some modifications are needed!!!


It looks like Tortoises always suspect the grass is greener on the other side and don't leave a stone unturned just in case it really is. The little turdesses


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our weather prognosticators called for a nice hot day, but no humidity. Soooo, got out on the water early. Flat calm conditions. Spotted plenty of fish, a massive watersnake, many Blue Herons, a few Green Herons, and many ducks n geese. 

There were a few Snowy Egrets flying about and this one stayed still long enough for a photo op. As i pushed the shutter, up flys a Bald Eagle. Two birds with one snap.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Our weather prognosticators called for a nice hot day, but no humidity. Soooo, got out on the water early. Flat calm conditions. Spotted plenty of fish, a massive watersnake, many Blue Herons, a few Green Herons, and many ducks n geese.
> 
> There were a few Snowy Egrets flying about and this one stayed still long enough for a photo op. As i pushed the shutter, up flys a Bald Eagle. Two birds with one snap.
> 
> View attachment 348266



Another shot of this same Snowy Egret


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another shot of this same Snowy Egret
> 
> View attachment 348273


Here the weather prognosticators were saying I'd be half dead by the end of the day and my poor tortoise to boot  but guess what it's a lovely 91°f in the front yard under the crab apple tree and 89 in the out back. I'm comfortable even though I'm cooking a meatloaf in the oven. It's 79°f in my living area and evidently the humidity is perfect for me at 58%


----------



## Cathie G

It's funny. I finally looked up what one of my clocks says the time is. It's shows 5 hours after my real time. It's a WiFi temperature device for the outback in Sapphire's enclosure. I thought about resetting it but couldn't bring myself to do that. Guess where it is


----------



## Maro2Bear

The start of my day…


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Hi there, the shop didn't have the laptop I wanted in stock so I had to order it online. The old laptop I've been using didn't have any security on it so I used my sister's to order it safely.
> I eventually decided on a Dell Inspiron 16 plus 7610. I've always had Dells and they've been pretty good so stuck with what I know. The position of the symbols for @ and " turned out not to be an issue. It seems they are reversed on the US models which the pictures on the website showed, but they are still in the same spots for the UK so I don't have to retrain myself - it took me so long to get a straight answer about that though - even the Dell help team didn't know.
> Anyway it arrived today and so far so good!!


Yeah! I'm glad you'll be able to talk more with us.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's dry and bright here today but temps are lower and much more comfortable.
I must say, I'm loving my new laptop and the mobility of it - I could only use my old one when it was plugged in to the mains and the jack was taped in (because of a broken port) and this new one is so light, so the world's my oyster now!!
I've secured Lola's enclosure so hopefully he won't be able to knock it down again. He's stretched out enjoying the sun at the moment - probably planning his next great escape.
I hope you all have a good Thursday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Just arrived today Gillian, so I'm in the process of setting up and getting used to Windows 11. So far I'm very pleased with it.


Hi Lyn. That's great news.


----------



## Cathie G

Every Sunday we get the Columbus Dispatch newspaper. Joe loves the cartoon pages. I enjoy the crossword puzzles. It's a tradition from way back... and well I use the paper for lining for my birds and bunny.  today was clean the bunny litter pan day. On my travels today I ran across this news article  that was in this past Sunday's post


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Every Sunday we get the Columbus Dispatch newspaper. Joe loves the cartoon pages. I enjoy the crossword puzzles. It's a tradition from way back... and well I use the paper for lining for my birds and bunny.  today was clean the bunny litter pan day. On my travels today I ran across this news article  that was in this past Sunday's post
> View attachment 348444


About 3 or 4 yrs ago, it was a bunny yr in Boulder. I would go on walks & count about 35 bunnies every day just in my neighborhood. There was another area my hubby & I walked to & we called it "bunny haven." My record for a long walk in both neighborhoods was 92. I luv bunnies!! I've only seen 2 bunnies here in Oklahoma. Bummer!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> About 3 or 4 yrs ago, it was a bunny yr in Boulder. I would go on walks & count about 35 bunnies every day just in my neighborhood. There was another area my hubby & I walked to & we called it "bunny haven." My record for a long walk in both neighborhoods was 92. I luv bunnies!! I've only seen 2 bunnies here in Oklahoma. Bummer!!


I luv them too. They are so funny


----------



## Maro2Bear

Wifey baked a bit this morning….some savory buns.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice little update from Garden State tortoise guru & his team.


----------



## Cathie G

This is a little video of the hummingbird that has red on his throat that showed up lately. Still the same dull wallflower as the little female that shows up also  you have to watch because you just get a flash of red now and then. Even in person they aren't flashy and shiny like jewels but they still are little jewels. I like this feeder because they just relax
View attachment 1659971098331.mp4

and get a drink


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon /evening all.
Hope you're all well.
I've had a busy few days and met up with a some family I haven't seen for ages over the weekend which was lovely. 
Weather here is still very dry and getting hotter again. Still no hosepipe ban yet but there should be. 
Lola is still enjoying the sunshine and hates it when I have to bring him inside if I go out. When I get back he almost runs to the door to be let out. It's great to see him being a normal tortoise!
See you soon.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon /evening all.
> Hope you're all well.
> I've had a busy few days and met up with a some family I haven't seen for ages over the weekend which was lovely.
> Weather here is still very dry and getting hotter again. Still no hosepipe ban yet but there should be.
> Lola is still enjoying the sunshine and hates it when I have to bring him inside if I go out. When I get back he almost runs to the door to be let out. It's great to see him being a normal tortoise!
> See you soon.



And it’s been hot, humid & wet here. Another round of storms just blew through.


----------



## Cathie G

It was pretty nice here even though the temperature got to 90°f+. Upwards to a 100. A breeze blew on and off day and kept it bearable. Yesterday we had a pop up storm in the middle of the same temperatures. It dropped to 70°f in a matter of about 15 minutes  Sapphire was outside and I soaked myself to make sure he was ok. Well as it turned out, it was one of those deluges he doesn't mind being in. He was out and about. I'm glad I brought him in though. I've never allowed him to be all the way down to 70°f since the day he arrived home.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
We have warnings out for extreme heat towards the end of the week but it's pretty unbearable here already. No rain on the horizon until the beginning of next week and then only light showers.  We could do with some of that rain Mark is getting,
I went shopping this morning really early before it got too hot but even then walking through the freezer/fridge sections was wonderful to cool off - I could have stayed there all day! I then had a trip to the library, but apart from that I'm staying indoors.
I hope Tuesday is going well for everyone.


----------



## lynnefay

it has been 60 degrees and gray here. my creep are staying in their indoor enclosures.


----------



## Maro2Bear

lynnefay said:


> it has been 60 degrees and gray here. my creep are staying in their indoor enclosures.



I’ll take a few weeks of 60F. Friday…a cold front is moving down from Canada. Closer to 80 for a few days vice 100.


----------



## Warren

Are we tired of the heat yet, give it a few weeks. We are in the dog days of summer now. My Sammy has enough scene to stay of of the heat, wish we all could stay cool and be waiting on like our Tortoises.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Are we tired of the heat yet, give it a few weeks. We are in the dog days of summer now. My Sammy has enough scene to stay of of the heat, wish we all could stay cool and be waiting on like our Tortoises.



Yes….our Sully out early in the morning sun. Chows down…big pooooooooops, and back inside her shady outdoor nightbox. Out again around 1930 for snacks before The Tonight Show.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes….our Sully out early in the morning sun. Chows down…big pooooooooops, and back inside her shady outdoor nightbox. Out again around 1930 for snacks before The Tonight Show.


Lola rarely goes out before 11 a.m. then just wanders in and out all day. He's either out grazing or stretched out in the sun. The longest he's been out is about 2 hours, but I think even he is finding it too hot and he doesn't seem to have realised that he could stay out and lie in the shade. He's usually settled in his hide for the night by about 7 pm though.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Our Sully yesterday afternoon, snack time


----------



## Cathie G

The weather hung around 94°f today until a few little pop ups promised but didn't deliver some rain. But then it did. Sapphire got a shower and stayed out and about for it. The temps dropped to 84°f about a half hour later so I had to get a shower too and save my little tort. He was actually enjoying it but the sun was gone over the roof. So time to come in for the night. We'll be getting the cold front today and the overnights are supposed to be down in the sixties.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Our Sully yesterday afternoon, snack time


That is so cute. So your son is hard at work mowing his yard too.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all
It's almost 10.30 am and hot, Hot, HOT here already.
Nothing on the agenda today except to keep cool.
Happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all
> It's almost 10.30 am and hot, Hot, HOT here already.
> Nothing on the agenda today except to keep cool.
> Happy Wednesday!!!



Stay cool…i see so many parched UK gardens! Luckily here we have had a ton more rain than normal. Soo, although it’s been hot hot humid & hot, we have rain & all is growing. A cool front comes in Friday.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Stay cool…i see so many parched UK gardens! Luckily here we have had a ton more rain than normal. Soo, although it’s been hot hot humid & hot, we have rain & all is growing. A cool front comes in Friday.


Yes it's very dry. Unfortunately the people who like green gardens and lazy landscapers are digging up their grass and putting the artificial stuff down. I think it looks awful and so unnatural - a disaster for wildlife and more plastic to be disposed of eventually.  
Incredibly we don't have a hosepipe ban yet but our reservoirs are very low. I can see them wanting to drown another valley or two somewhere to make more in the future. With growing immigration, the UK population is exploding and we don't have the resources to cope. I'm using washing up on my garden and thinking of getting another water butt to put nearer the house so that I can top it up with used water for when it's needed. Needs must!


----------



## Cathie G

Today is overcast and rainy. It only got up to 82°f. Overnight low is supposed to be 62°f. Sapphire will have to have supplemental heat through the night. I did have a really interesting day birdwatching though. The male and female hummingbirds perched in the Crab Apple tree just inches from each other and didn't fight. Is love in the air?! I also have a couple of Gold Finch feeding on my new echinacea stand planted just this year outside my front door. I can watch from the couch. I'll have to conjure up a way for pictures without scaring them off.


----------



## Cathie G

I've named this painting by Joe "I sure hope they finish their business

else where "


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I've named this painting by Joe "I sure hope they finish their business
> View attachment 348673
> else where "


A 'Pushmi Pullyu' dog!
Dr Doolittle would love that!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
I walked to the shops as early as possible to get 100th birthday card for my sister in law's mother but even then I was sizzling, but no point complaining about the heat I just have to stay out of it for the rest of the day. Lola has just come back in to cool off too.
I hope you all have a good Thursday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

After battling with too much heat, too much rain or not enough rain, plus deer & squirrels & bugs. We finally have some sunflowers blooming.


----------



## jeff kushner

Did you get storms last night? Out near Gibson Island, we just got noise and light rain but here in Upper Marlboro, the 50' diameter pond that has been empty since May is full this morning so there must have been a lot of rain overnight down here!


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Did you get storms last night? Out near Gibson Island, we just got noise and light rain but here in Upper Marlboro, the 50' diameter pond that has been empty since May is full this morning so there must have been a lot of rain overnight down here!



A ton.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> After battling with too much heat, too much rain or not enough rain, plus deer & squirrels & bugs. We finally have some sunflowers blooming.
> View attachment 348706


Lovely bird feeder soon  have you ever looked at the patterns using those leaves to imprint and sculpt homemade bird baths from cement?


----------



## Cathie G

It's been a sunny day all day. It wasn't really all that hot. It was only about 89°f at the hottest. Of course in the sun is a different story. Around 4pm I brought him in because I kept finding him in his hidey hut. Sapphire was done. Immediately after I bought him in a few stormy little rain clouds blew in and dropped a bunch of rain  Darn tort managed to not get wet again


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's been a sunny day all day. It wasn't really all that hot. It was only about 89°f at the hottest. Of course in the sun is a different story. Around 4pm I brought him in because I kept finding him in his hidey hut. Sapphire was done. Immediately after I bought him in a few stormy little rain clouds blew in and dropped a bunch of rain  Darn tort managed to not get wet again


And now it's all the way down to 76°f. It's supposed to get down to 54° tonight. I can't believe I have to turn a little heater on for Sapphire tonight and it's not even the middle of August. Where's my dog days


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> I walked to the shops as early as possible to get 100th birthday card for my sister in law's mother but even then I was sizzling, but no point complaining about the heat I just have to stay out of it for the rest of the day. Lola has just come back in to cool off too.
> I hope you all have a good Thursday.


Wow you have a centenarian in your family  what a blessing. No wonder you braved it and went out. I'll be hoping and praying a wonderful little cooling breeze comes visiting.


----------



## jeff kushner

I used to "not like" old people...then I grew up and learned the life-experience resource many have. Some folks who were stupid young, are stupid old but people who were sharp young, are the smart old folks today and they are a treat. You have to appreciate the perspective someone who has witnessed, not read about the last Century!


Dang, last night one of the 2 cooling fans on my video card began rattling. It's 2 years old but was by far, the most expensive component. So I crawled on the floor and took a peak through the glass.....one was off and the other is rotating catawampus! Uh oh......that cannot be good. They are setup as lead-lag so I could switch their positions and be ok doing light loading till new ones arrive.......we'll see. 

Spent some time but found the fans.....45 bucks for both.....but 2-4 wks out. I guess this will give me an opportunity to focus on other stuff. Got to look for the silver lining, it's always there!

Work this morning then to Kerry's for the w/e!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Wow you have a centenarian in your family  what a blessing. No wonder you braved it and went out. I'll be hoping and praying a wonderful little cooling breeze comes visiting.


Yes - amazing isn't it? What changes Connie's seen in her life.
She hasn't really had much of a life for the last 15 years or so though and is pretty much housebound, I always wonder why her family don't buy her a wheelchair and take her out in the car more so she gets a change of scene. She is just back home after an operation and months in hospital because she broke her hip. She's pretty remarkable to have gone through all that at her age. I think she may have to move into residential care now though but my sister in law was determined that she would have her 100th birthday at home. 

(No cooling breeze here yet - unfortunately.)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Hope you all have a good day and that the weather is what you want or need in your part of the world.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello all, finally felt good enough to text a little. I think it was Monday night I was taken to the hospital. I have covid pneumonia and they are doing everything they can to keep me off a ventilator. Treatment is going well and I think I will have rounded the corner. 
Everyone stay safe and I will try to update.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, finally felt good enough to text a little. I think it was Monday night I was taken to the hospital. I have covid pneumonia and they are doing everything they can to keep me off a ventilator. Treatment is going well and I think I will have rounded the corner.
> Everyone stay safe and I will try to update.


Oh my gosh, Ray! Terrible news. Thinking about you and sending all good hopes and wishes your way!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, finally felt good enough to text a little. I think it was Monday night I was taken to the hospital. I have covid pneumonia and they are doing everything they can to keep me off a ventilator. Treatment is going well and I think I will have rounded the corner.
> Everyone stay safe and I will try to update.



Kick that COVID Ray! Darn…covid pneumonia doesnt sound good at all.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally. A really nice day here in Maryland. That Canadian cold front moved in overnight, temps dropped, humidity has taken a leave of absence. Soooooooo, off kayaking to an area an hour South and East of here right adjacent to the Chesapeake Bay. 

Lets see…. always hard to pick one.



Ok, this one too of this old Fishing & Hunting shack along the creek.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, finally felt good enough to text a little. I think it was Monday night I was taken to the hospital. I have covid pneumonia and they are doing everything they can to keep me off a ventilator. Treatment is going well and I think I will have rounded the corner.
> Everyone stay safe and I will try to update.


I'll be praying Ray . It's good they have more treatments now but I figure it's still hard to go through. How is Rose? Hopefully she doesn't get it too. Being together doesn't really mean someone else will get it from you though. My brother and his wife visited me while I was really sick and didn't wear a mask. Neither one of them got it. It's a weird virus.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hello all, finally felt good enough to text a little. I think it was Monday night I was taken to the hospital. I have covid pneumonia and they are doing everything they can to keep me off a ventilator. Treatment is going well and I think I will have rounded the corner.
> Everyone stay safe and I will try to update.


Blimey Ray, I am so sorry to hear that!
So pleased you haven't had to be ventilated and seem to be improving.
I will be thinking of you and I'm sending all good wishes to you for a speedy full recovery, and love also to Rose who must be so worried. 
Take care and stay strong!! x


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Kick that COVID Ray! Darn…covid pneumonia doesnt sound good at all.


3 more days of Resdesivir and hopefully I will get to go home. All the doctors feel my lungs are clear enough. That I won't be going on a ventilator. My oxygen saturation has gone up. Sometimes I am in the low 90's.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Blimey Ray, I am so sorry to hear that!
> So pleased you haven't had to be ventilated and seem to be improving.
> I will be thinking of you and I'm sending all good wishes to you for a speedy full recovery, and love also to Rose who must be so worried.
> Take care and stay strong!! x


Thanks Lyn, Rose and her mother (Nanay) are positive also. But they don't have the pneumonia.  They are being treated at home and seem to be recovering. So since she is positive they won't allow her on my floor. Which is a good thing because she would be running herself down.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll be praying Ray . It's good they have more treatments now but I figure it's still hard to go through. How is Rose? Hopefully she doesn't get it too. Being together doesn't really mean someone else will get it from you though. My brother and his wife visited me while I was really sick and didn't wear a mask. Neither one of them got it. It's a weird virus.


Thanks Cathie, Rose and Nanay have a mild case. They are being treated at home and resting. I am thankful that neither of them are sick enough to be in the hospital.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> Oh my gosh, Ray! Terrible news. Thinking about you and sending all good hopes and wishes your way!


Thanks Yvonne, I am feeling better. My problem now is Opo is misbehaving and with Rose being sick also. He is burrowing under the shed again and Rose is trying to play wack a mo with him. She fills in one hole he goes to another. He has 3 burrows he keeps returning to.


----------



## jeff kushner

Dang Ray, I just met you....no stroking out yet buddy....
You've got to love a guy who despite being wracked with Covid, still finds a way to laugh!

Good luck brother.....i truly hope all will be well at your home.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, I am feeling better. My problem now is Opo is misbehaving and with Rose being sick also. He is burrowing under the shed again and Rose is trying to play wack a mo with him. She fills in one hole he goes to another. He has 3 burrows he keeps returning to.


Lets get you home first. A Sully digging is like rain coming down its natural. Just breath deeply like the doc says, because before you know it it will be too cold outside for Opo and he will be scratching to come in!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Yvonne, I am feeling better. My problem now is Opo is misbehaving and with Rose being sick also. He is burrowing under the shed again and Rose is trying to play wack a mo with him. She fills in one hole he goes to another. He has 3 burrows he keeps returning to.


Maybe block off 2 and let him have his way with one?
Then as long as the shed is safe leave him to it for now until you're all well enough to deal with it. You just concentrate on getting well.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, Rose and her mother (Nanay) are positive also. But they don't have the pneumonia.  They are being treated at home and seem to be recovering. So since she is positive they won't allow her on my floor. Which is a good thing because she would be running herself down.


Thank goodness they are mild cases and I'm pleased to hear you are responding well and may be home soon. You'll still all need to take it easy for a good while though - even mild doses of covid can leave you drained.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It was a pretty uncomfortable night with the high temps we have at the moment. I had an electric fan running all night which did help some but it still felt stifling. Can't wait for next week when the temps will be normal -ish again. Hopefully we'll have enough rain to at least dampen everything down.
I hope everyone has a good Saturday
TTFN


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! I was thinking of all of you and now I’m praying extra for Ray and Rose. Everyone is well here on my end. Jess is home for the weekend along with her BF ( who seems like a really nice guy).. Ally got her permit this summer and started her sophomore year at school and Jayden is now in 3rd grade. My three Sullys are great. Pickles has outgrown Toretto this summer by a 1/2lb despite being 2 yrs younger. Crusher is growing but remains less than half of Pickles 52lbs. odd group they are Cinder had her 3rd bday last week and remains queen bee of course. all the other animals are also well and spoiled and the new Baby Honey is growing and progressing well. I miss you all!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 348772
> 
> View attachment 348773


UH oh you are in it now "Monkey Business"


----------



## Ray--Opo

Blackdog1714 said:


> Lets get you home first. A Sully digging is like rain coming down its natural. Just breath deeply like the doc says, because before you know it it will be too cold outside for Opo and he will be scratching to come in!


Thanks for that response. You are totally correct.


----------



## Lyn W

Hi Heather
Good to hear from you and glad you and all the 2 and 4 legged family are well.
Cinders looks really impressed with her birthday party  but I'm sure she enjoyed it!
Little Honey is really cute and looks like the 'speak no evil' wise monkey in that picture.
I hope Jayden enjoys his 3rd grade. The schools in Wales and England don't start back until the beginning of September so they have a few weeks holiday left but I think Scottish schools start next week. I don't miss any of that since I retired - every day's a holiday for me!!
Take care and pop back and see us when you can.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Maybe block off 2 and let him have his way with one?
> Then as long as the shed is safe leave him to it for now until you're all well enough to deal with it. You just concentrate on getting well.


You are right, I can't do anything about it. None of the burrows are safe. But let him be content with one. Thanks Lyn


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Thank goodness they are mild cases and I'm pleased to hear you are responding well and may be home soon. You'll still all need to take it easy for a good while though - even mild doses of covid can leave you drained.


I was planning another trip to Michigan in the middle of September . I have a feeling that will be called off.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! I was thinking of all of you and now I’m praying extra for Ray and Rose. Everyone is well here on my end. Jess is home for the weekend along with her BF ( who seems like a really nice guy).. Ally got her permit this summer and started her sophomore year at school and Jayden is now in 3rd grade. My three Sullys are great. Pickles has outgrown Toretto this summer by a 1/2lb despite being 2 yrs younger. Crusher is growing but remains less than half of Pickles 52lbs. odd group they are Cinder had her 3rd bday last week and remains queen bee of course. all the other animals are also well and spoiled and the new Baby Honey is growing and progressing well. I miss you all!


I've been wondering how all of you are doing the past couple of days and here you are  I figured the little Baby Honey was keeping you busy. But I bet she's a lot of fun despite all of the monkey business.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes - amazing isn't it? What changes Connie's seen in her life.
> She hasn't really had much of a life for the last 15 years or so though and is pretty much housebound, I always wonder why her family don't buy her a wheelchair and take her out in the car more so she gets a change of scene. She is just back home after an operation and months in hospital because she broke her hip. She's pretty remarkable to have gone through all that at her age. I think she may have to move into residential care now though but my sister in law was determined that she would have her 100th birthday at home.
> 
> (No cooling breeze here yet - unfortunately.)


It looks like you have a wonderful sister in law trying to make the best hard decisions for her mom. It's really hard on the elderly to have to move from their home and lose their independence. Here we call it a nursing home. If it's a good one it's nice because they have extra help, good food, activities, and people around them at all times. Anymore in the US some are trying to keep the elderly in their own home as long as possible with home health aides and such. Both options depends on dependable employees for a good outcome. I'll be hoping praying and rooting for Connie to keep on going  for a long time to come.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It looks like you have a wonderful sister in law trying to make the best hard decisions for her mom. It's really hard on the elderly to have to move from their home and lose their independence. Here we call it a nursing home. If it's a good one it's nice because they have extra help, good food, activities, and people around them at all times. Anymore in the US some are trying to keep the elderly in their own home as long as possible with home health aides and such. Both options depends on dependable employees for a good outcome. I'll be hoping praying and rooting for Connie to keep on going  for a long time to come.


I'd like to agree with you Cathie but over the years we've seen how this s-in-law is quite a piece of work - too long to go into, but yes, her mother will be much safer in a nursing home with 24 hour care.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I was planning another trip to Michigan in the middle of September . I have a feeling that will be called off.


That's a shame Ray but best to fully recover- better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
Same old weather but hopefully last day of extreme heat.
Lola went to bed at 5.30 pm yesterday - I think he was all basked out - but he's up and about outside this morning. He's had a good long soak and a big breakfast so he's set to go again. 
My neighbours have started their 'how close to Lyn's door can we leave our bin' game again but this time it's the bin with their dog and cat litter waste in which in this heat is not pleasant as you can imagine, so I will have to speak to them about it - not looking forward to that - I may wait until I've got back up.
I don't have any plans other that to keep cool again but I hope you all have a peaceful and restful Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'd like to agree with you Cathie but over the years we've seen how this s-in-law is quite a piece of work - too long to go into, but yes, her mother will be much safer in a nursing home with 24 hour care.


Oh that's too bad. But still I've worked in one and I really enjoyed it. They tried to do activities with the residents with good care also so it was a good thing all the way around.


----------



## Zeus_Care

Moo


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Same old weather but hopefully last day of extreme heat.
> Lola went to bed at 5.30 pm yesterday - I think he was all basked out - but he's up and about outside this morning. He's had a good long soak and a big breakfast so he's set to go again.
> My neighbours have started their 'how close to Lyn's door can we leave our bin' game again but this time it's the bin with their dog and cat litter waste in which in this heat is not pleasant as you can imagine, so I will have to speak to them about it - not looking forward to that - I may wait until I've got back up.
> I don't have any plans other that to keep cool again but I hope you all have a peaceful and restful Sunday.
> TTFN


I am very sorry about your horrible neighbours - is there a fence between you, or a wall - I was wondering if you could tip a lot of bleach or disinfectant over the bins - so they would get stuff on their hands on opening the lid, and maybe on any nice plants that they have nearby. You could say you were worried about the bins being a health hazard.
Just a thought !
Angie


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey @Ray--Opo 

You need to check in daily & give us a quick  or  so that we know how things are. Hope things are improving.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Spotted another Hawk Moth in the garden this afternoon. I was able to capture some video of it feeding among our phlox.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo
> 
> You need to check in daily & give us a quick  or  so that we know how things are. Hope things are improving.


I second that.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Spotted another Hawk Moth in the garden this afternoon. I was able to capture some video of it feeding among our phlox.


That's so nice another little pollinator. I'll have to share the Hawk Moth with my son. And wow you got a video! good job!


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Spotted another Hawk Moth in the garden this afternoon. I was able to capture some video of it feeding among our phlox.


I've seen them alot in my flowers also. Didn't know the name of it or what it was. They move pretty quick and are big in size. I've learned something new today. Thank you


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I've seen them alot in my flowers also. Didn't know the name of it or what it was. They move pretty quick and are big in size. I've learned something new today. Thank you


Of course I had to Google also and they are so interesting


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Same old weather but hopefully last day of extreme heat.
> Lola went to bed at 5.30 pm yesterday - I think he was all basked out - but he's up and about outside this morning. He's had a good long soak and a big breakfast so he's set to go again.
> My neighbours have started their 'how close to Lyn's door can we leave our bin' game again but this time it's the bin with their dog and cat litter waste in which in this heat is not pleasant as you can imagine, so I will have to speak to them about it - not looking forward to that - I may wait until I've got back up.I don't have any plans other that to keep cool again but I hope you all have a peaceful and restful Sunday.
> TTFN


Sapphire stayed in his hut all day and I would have if I could have.. It only got up to around 73°f. It was so cold to me that I eventually put some leggings and a long sleeve shirt on. It's ridiculous because most people keep their air conditioner at a lower temperature here. I've had to turn on the heater for Sapphire and myself and it's the middle of August. That's supposedly our hottest month. But maybe we'll have an early Indian summer or maybe even two because we usually have frost first. We'll see. Wow and neighbors a whole other story not next door neighbors like yours. but the same neighborhood. I'm trying to keep my mouth shut about that subject... don't get me started  I'll end up cursing to you.


----------



## jeff kushner

I've been to most countries South of America and that has to be one of the coolest moths I've ever seen, even compared to those places! 

Baltimore and Greater Bowie.....I wonder if there is a corridor since I haven't seen them on the Broadneck Peninsula nor have we seen them on the Eastern shore, in the Chestertown areas. Great vid.

Ray posted Sat.....today's Mon....okay Ray, you've got a nervous group of friends......time to slam a couple of keys. I hope you are absent b/c you are busy doing all the stuff you were going to do before you didn't feel well!

Pro Tip;
if _you_ don't believe you are superman, you won't fool the virus!


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> I am very sorry about your horrible neighbours - is there a fence between you, or a wall - I was wondering if you could tip a lot of bleach or disinfectant over the bins - so they would get stuff on their hands on opening the lid, and maybe on any nice plants that they have nearby. You could say you were worried about the bins being a health hazard.
> Just a thought !
> Angie


Good idea but sadly not possible - we are in a terrace with no front gardens, I know if I push it nearer their door it will just end up even closer to mine - that's the sort of spiteful bullies they are, especially the husband - he's like a big kid and goes out of his way to try to wind me up. Last year it ended when refuse inspectors (or whatever they're called) came around telling everyone to keep their bins in their gardens because they were blocking the pavements - maybe a word in their ears would work.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Spotted another Hawk Moth in the garden this afternoon. I was able to capture some video of it feeding among our phlox.


I have some evening primrose plants that the birds have brought to my garden and the flowers don't appear until dusk so they attract moths. They are fascinating you can stand and watch the buds opening. 


They are almost like weeds here growing in any old soil and on wasteland etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, It's a very overcast day here - halleluiah!!! 
Still very muggy and it's been trying to rain all morning but nothing substantial yet - there may be thunderstorms later so perhaps we'll have more when they arrive. 
I did an early shopping trip because many of the dandies etc have dried up so not able to get any decent ones for Lola, hopefully a little rain will revive them.
We're half way through the last month of summer already and it's getting darker earlier now. I love the autumn and I'm hoping we'll have some normal autumnal weather. 
Wishing you all a good Monday!


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Good idea but sadly not possible - we are in a terrace with no front gardens, I know if I push it nearer their door it will just end up even closer to mine - that's the sort of spiteful bullies they are, especially the husband - he's like a big kid and goes out of his way to try to wind me up. Last year it ended when refuse inspectors (or whatever they're called) came around telling everyone to keep their bins in their gardens because they were blocking the pavements - maybe a word in their ears would work.


I would definitely inform the council of what they are doing - mention the health hazard bit - it's true, especially as I am sure there are a lot more flies etc around due to the hot summer. It is amazing how unkind people can be, just to amuse themselves. 
Angie


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> I would definitely inform the council of what they are doing - mention the health hazard bit - it's true, especially as I am sure there are a lot more flies etc around due to the hot summer. It is amazing how unkind people can be, just to amuse themselves.
> Angie


He is unbelievable and on the rare occasions he speaks to me it is with such aggression and no respect whatsoever. I am hoping to move when I find somewhere.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> I've been to most countries South of America and that has to be one of the coolest moths I've ever seen, even compared to those places!
> 
> Baltimore and Greater Bowie.....I wonder if there is a corridor since I haven't seen them on the Broadneck Peninsula nor have we seen them on the Eastern shore, in the Chestertown areas. Great vid.
> 
> Ray posted Sat.....today's Mon....okay Ray, you've got a nervous group of friends......time to slam a couple of keys. I hope you are absent b/c you are busy doing all the stuff you were going to do before you didn't feel well!
> 
> Pro Tip;
> if _you_ don't believe you are superman, you won't fool the virus!




I’ll bet they are there in the flowers & weeds feeding away. Most ppl never notice them.


----------



## jeff kushner

Lyn, Sorry to read of your distress. The #1 reason people over the past 2 years have given me for moving hasn't been profit, it's been neighbors.

I grew up in a rich neighborhood....and someone was always suing someone else for stupid stuff. I learned that with neighbors, we don't get to pick 'em, we just have to live near them. Best to avoid discussion than to create a war......

While I personally subscribe to the "burn them out" school of thought, it isn't widely accepted anymore since the dark ages ended so why not do something completely unexpected....make then a pie or cake......?

Beat them down with niceness........

It's not like they own or control you or your thoughts..................you own your own reactions .....so maybe play in a way they can't expect?

Then, you still have the "burn them out" as a plan B

Teasing of course.......I don't promote violence, ever....I imply it................LOL

Still waiting on Ray I see......Ray, you're up!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Same old weather but hopefully last day of extreme heat.
> Lola went to bed at 5.30 pm yesterday - I think he was all basked out - but he's up and about outside this morning. He's had a good long soak and a big breakfast so he's set to go again.
> My neighbours have started their 'how close to Lyn's door can we leave our bin' game again but this time it's the bin with their dog and cat litter waste in which in this heat is not pleasant as you can imagine, so I will have to speak to them about it - not looking forward to that - I may wait until I've got back up.
> I don't have any plans other that to keep cool again but I hope you all have a peaceful and restful Sunday.
> TTFN


Go get them Lyn! Maybe accidentally  kick the bin over right at their front door.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> I've been to most countries South of America and that has to be one of the coolest moths I've ever seen, even compared to those places!
> 
> Baltimore and Greater Bowie.....I wonder if there is a corridor since I haven't seen them on the Broadneck Peninsula nor have we seen them on the Eastern shore, in the Chestertown areas. Great vid.
> 
> Ray posted Sat.....today's Mon....okay Ray, you've got a nervous group of friends......time to slam a couple of keys. I hope you are absent b/c you are busy doing all the stuff you were going to do before you didn't feel well!
> 
> Pro Tip;
> if _you_ don't believe you are superman, you won't fool the virus!


Sorry Jeff, at this moment I am getting my 5th and last treatment of remdesivir. Dr. just signed off so I will be going home sometime today.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey @Ray--Opo
> 
> You need to check in daily & give us a quick  or  so that we know how things are. Hope things are improving.


Sorry all, I am feeling much better and getting my last dose of remdesivir right now. Dr signed off so I should be going home today. Cant wait!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry all, I am feeling much better and getting my last dose of remdesivir right now. Dr signed off so I should be going home today. Cant wait!



Great!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Sorry all, I am feeling much better and getting my last dose of remdesivir right now. Dr signed off so I should be going home today. Cant wait!


That's really good news yeah!!!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

I am a free man! On my way home to see my buddy Opo!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipee!! Good deal!!!


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> I am a free man! On my way home to see my buddy Opo!


Congratulations ! I'm sure Opo will be pleased to see you. He must have been wondering where you were.
Great news.
Angie


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> Congratulations ! I'm sure Opo will be pleased to see you. He must have been wondering where you were.
> Great news.
> Angie


Opo came right out of his box and greeted me. I hid the food at first so I could pet and rub his neck and legs and scratch his shell. He kept smelling my foot. When I started scratching him he sat down next to me. I would like to think he was greeting me and not just wanting food. I can only hope but we know torts. There not like a dog or cat.


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo came right out of his box and greeted me. I hid the food at first so I could pet and rub his neck and legs and scratch his shell. He kept smelling my foot. When I started scratching him he sat down next to me. I would like to think he was greeting me and not just wanting food. I can only hope but we know torts. There not like a dog or cat.


Of course he was greeting you - you are a very important part of his life - and you weren't there !! He isn't going to leap up and lick your face like a dog - thank goodness ! or jump on your lap like a cat - thank goodness again ! - but you matter to him a lot, and it's lovely that he showed it the way he did.
Angie


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Lyn, Sorry to read of your distress. The #1 reason people over the past 2 years have given me for moving hasn't been profit, it's been neighbors.
> 
> I grew up in a rich neighborhood....and someone was always suing someone else for stupid stuff. I learned that with neighbors, we don't get to pick 'em, we just have to live near them. Best to avoid discussion than to create a war......
> 
> While I personally subscribe to the "burn them out" school of thought, it isn't widely accepted anymore since the dark ages ended so why not do something completely unexpected....make then a pie or cake......?
> 
> Beat them down with niceness........
> 
> It's not like they own or control you or your thoughts..................you own your own reactions .....so maybe play in a way they can't expect?
> 
> Then, you still have the "burn them out" as a plan B
> 
> Teasing of course.......I don't promote violence, ever....I imply it................LOL
> 
> Still waiting on Ray I see......Ray, you're up!


Nice thought but the only cake they'd get off me would be laced with arsenic!

Even if I did try to be nice with a cake, any offering of baking from me would be seen as a declaration of war - I'm a useless cook!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo came right out of his box and greeted me. I hid the food at first so I could pet and rub his neck and legs and scratch his shell. He kept smelling my foot. When I started scratching him he sat down next to me. I would like to think he was greeting me and not just wanting food. I can only hope but we know torts. There not like a dog or cat.


Welcome home Ray, I'm sure Opo was very pleased to see you and I hope he behaves himself for you.
Lola has just started letting me stroke his head and chin - it's only taken 8 years!!! Not for long though but it's a start. 
Make sure you're fully recovered before you try to do too much.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Welcome home Ray, I'm sure Opo was very pleased to see you and I hope he behaves himself for you.
> Lola has just started letting me stroke his head and chin - it's only taken 8 years!!! Not for long though but it's a start.
> Make sure you're fully recovered before you try to do too much.


Thanks Lyn, I over did it yesterday when I got home. Rose had three 60lb bags of water softener salt in the van. It's easier for me to throw a bag up on my shoulder and empty into the salt bin. So I did and it set me back for a few hours. I am going to take it slower and let my body tell me what I can do. I still don't have my taste or smell back completely. I am hoping it is the meds they have me on. If I can't taste the food maybe I won't eat as much.


----------



## Warren

We are not as young as we thing we are and my body wants to be 30 again, but my aches and pain say I'm 80!


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is a cool video.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo came right out of his box and greeted me. I hid the food at first so I could pet and rub his neck and legs and scratch his shell. He kept smelling my foot. When I started scratching him he sat down next to me. I would like to think he was greeting me and not just wanting food. I can only hope but we know torts. There not like a dog or cat.


I'm so glad you're home and I'm sure Opo didn't just come out for food. Rose feeds him too of that I'm sure. I think they just like and feel safer if every day is the same and part of his world was missing.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice Summer day here, finally not too hot or humid. We went for a nice little country ride to check out a massive flooded reservoir conservation area that permits kayaking…


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> We are not as young as we thing we are and my body wants to be 30 again, but my aches and pain say I'm 80!


I know what you mean. My mind keeps working and I can't seem to catch up. It takes me so much longer to do what I used to do. Or time goes faster  I haven't figured out which scenario it is yet


----------



## Cathie G

I was looking through my photos from this year of the 2 little hummingbirds in residence   I accidentally caught this one.


----------



## Warren

My wife was sitting out back and had one fly up and eat on some Rose of Sharon flowers.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> My wife was sitting out back and had one fly up and eat on some Rose of Sharon flowers.


That pic is an accidental. My smart phone caught the shadow of one steeeaking by the tree. That's why it looks so big . Hummingbirds are so much fun. They're not a bit afraid of anything or anyone.


----------



## Cathie G

This one is another bad pic. but I had been watching a little downy woodpecker try to figure out how to sit and eat inside the rabbit wire cage for seed all day. and she finally figured it out


----------



## jeff kushner

Warren said:


> We are not as young as we thing we are and my body wants to be 30 again, but my aches and pain say I'm 80!


Ouch.............They warned us!
The old people used to teach us as kids that "you'll feel that when you're old"

We all laughed to ourselves and said, "no it won't" inside, didn't we?

What they didn't tell us was that EVERY pain we ever received, every smashed joint, every "thudded" shoulder(sound it makes when you hit pavement at speed), every twisted knee, every tackle.....every single pain will return EXACTLY as it was all those years ago.................I go through it daily..........sometimes really old injuries, sometimes newer ones....but I get to live them twice!

MAN I sure did a lot of Sh*t! My cost is high! LMAO


Ray, you da man, thanks for posting up..............60b doesn't sound like much to me, till I think about doing it sitting down!!!! Rest yourself and take care. Sometimes listening to the voice inside that's saying WHOA, isn't a bad thing buddy!


----------



## Warren

jeff kushner said:


> Ouch.............They warned us!
> The old people used to teach us as kids that "you'll feel that when you're old"
> 
> We all laughed to ourselves and said, "no it won't" inside, didn't we?
> 
> What they didn't tell us was that EVERY pain we ever received, every smashed joint, every "thudded" shoulder(sound it makes when you hit pavement at speed), every twisted knee, every tackle.....every single pain will return EXACTLY as it was all those years ago.................I go through it daily..........sometimes really old injuries, sometimes newer ones....but I get to live them twice!
> 
> MAN I sure did a lot of Sh*t! My cost is high! LMAO
> 
> 
> Ray, you da man, thanks for posting up..............60b doesn't sound like much to me, till I think about doing it sitting down!!!! Rest yourself and take care. Sometimes listening to the voice inside that's saying WHOA, isn't a bad thing buddy!


We I was around 19, I worked as a Welder and a Burner "combo man" in a major Shipyard here in Baltimore. I had many Old Timers that would tell me not to work so hard, don't pick that up by yourself. My response would always be the same, Don't worry about me Oldman. I'm young and strong, I can handle it. Their response would be, you will be sorry when you get older. Now I'm the Oldman telling younger people that to lift thing that are heavy. I have been threw alot of surgerys and when I go thru any metal detection device, with all the metal that in me it sets it off.


----------



## Cathie G

Right now I'm thinking I'm sure glad I never fired another gun after the one time with the 12 guage at the age of 10 or so just to see if I could. that's the shoulder that was killing me the whole month of June and July. I'm still glad I did it  the only thing that set it off again was revamping my little tort's outdoor enclosure. I don't regret that either


----------



## jeff kushner

My fans haven't arrived yet for my vid card at home so I'm kinda rambling(be warned), doing this at work while assembling a list of "adds" & VE items for the PM to take a Target pjt from Estimating. 


I learned that pain, when a "constant" is best ignored, w/o taking OTC meds. To me, they are a rabbit hole, not as bad as the narcs were but over time, prob worse IMHO. Kerry says I never complain about anything hurting but I think I whine all the time...its funny. She has Dad (92) off the train in Wilmington and off to his SIL's, Kerry's Aunt on a lake in Va this w/e. I passed on this trip.....but lots of family is going so they will have fun. They are going to the house where 30 hummingbirds might be w/i 10' of you at once...pretty cool.

I had a bad habit of always landing on my left shoulder when I made sudden departures from the race bike or street bike. I was pretty good at the "shoulder roll"-practice makes perfect!  so Ms Cathie's comment about 1 time, so many years ago....still bothering her, scare the dickens out of me for MY future!!!!! LOL 

Warren had me laughing out loud...I'm an old local guy to Baltimore so picture this folks...............A typical Bethlehem shipyard welder at 20 year old, within two weeks of working there is typically tough enough to take on most 3rd world nation armies, alone.......yeah, but they don't listen either! "Strong like bull, dumb like ox" was a phrase many of us remember hearing from "old people" that we just were just being nice to but not telling them what we admit now! 

I worked down there in the port across the harbor from you...... only when Dockworkers #333(is that right?) was on strike.........they called me a "Long Number" b/c they went off my SS #. I worked in a building taking bananas from one conveyor to another............all day, in 20- 25F weather....but the money was good to a unemployed 18 y/o kid in the 70's and we didn't worry about the Union guys catching us. I rode my Honda 350 motorcycle in there, no one ever hassled me. Their marchers were more for the Cameras then hurting anyone by then. Tough times though....have no desire to do that again.....but we do what we need to to eat.....I wasn't very high on the food chain on those days......LOL!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another pretty nice day here in Maryland. Got out early on the water to enjoy this early Autumnal feeling.


----------



## Warren

jeff kushner said:


> My fans haven't arrived yet for my vid card at home so I'm kinda rambling(be warned), doing this at work while assembling a list of "adds" & VE items for the PM to take a Target pjt from Estimating.
> 
> 
> I learned that pain, when a "constant" is best ignored, w/o taking OTC meds. To me, they are a rabbit hole, not as bad as the narcs were but over time, prob worse IMHO. Kerry says I never complain about anything hurting but I think I whine all the time...its funny. She has Dad (92) off the train in Wilmington and off to his SIL's, Kerry's Aunt on a lake in Va this w/e. I passed on this trip.....but lots of family is going so they will have fun. They are going to the house where 30 hummingbirds might be w/i 10' of you at once...pretty cool.
> 
> I had a bad habit of always landing on my left shoulder when I made sudden departures from the race bike or street bike. I was pretty good at the "shoulder roll"-practice makes perfect!  so Ms Cathie's comment about 1 time, so many years ago....still bothering her, scare the dickens out of me for MY future!!!!! LOL
> 
> Warren had me laughing out loud...I'm an old local guy to Baltimore so picture this folks...............A typical Bethlehem shipyard welder at 20 year old, within two weeks of working there is typically tough enough to take on most 3rd world nation armies, alone.......yeah, but they don't listen either! "Strong like bull, dumb like ox" was a phrase many of us remember hearing from "old people" that we just were just being nice to but not telling them what we admit now!
> 
> I worked down there in the port across the harbor from you...... only when Dockworkers #333(is that right?) was on strike.........they called me a "Long Number" b/c they went off my SS #. I worked in a building taking bananas from one conveyor to another............all day, in 20- 25F weather....but the money was good to a unemployed 18 y/o kid in the 70's and we didn't worry about the Union guys catching us. I rode my Honda 350 motorcycle in there, no one ever hassled me. Their marchers were more for the Cameras then hurting anyone by then. Tough times though....have no desire to do that again.....but we do what we need to to eat.....I wasn't very high on the food chain on those days......LOL!


I work for Bethlehem Steel Ship repairs, and Maryland Drydock Ship repairs. Back to your talk about Bananas, we had a ship to repair that was hauling banana when it was damaged. We had to have someone stand fire watch while you were welding, they weren't worry about a fire. They were watching for the many Tarantulas that crawled out of the banana. I retired from the Maryland Port Administration as a Crane Mechanic.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another pretty nice day here in Maryland. Got out early on the water to enjoy this early Autumnal feeling.
> 
> View attachment 348987


I was thinking it's like autumn settling in also. It feels good finally. I was so glad it finally got warmer


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> My fans haven't arrived yet for my vid card at home so I'm kinda rambling(be warned), doing this at work while assembling a list of "adds" & VE items for the PM to take a Target pjt from Estimating.
> 
> 
> I learned that pain, when a "constant" is best ignored, w/o taking OTC meds. To me, they are a rabbit hole, not as bad as the narcs were but over time, prob worse IMHO. Kerry says I never complain about anything hurting but I think I whine all the time...its funny. She has Dad (92) off the train in Wilmington and off to his SIL's, Kerry's Aunt on a lake in Va this w/e. I passed on this trip.....but lots of family is going so they will have fun. They are going to the house where 30 hummingbirds might be w/i 10' of you at once...pretty cool.
> 
> I had a bad habit of always landing on my left shoulder when I made sudden departures from the race bike or street bike. I was pretty good at the "shoulder roll"-practice makes perfect!  so Ms Cathie's comment about 1 time, so many years ago....still bothering her, scare the dickens out of me for MY future!!!!! LOL
> 
> Warren had me laughing out loud...I'm an old local guy to Baltimore so picture this folks...............A typical Bethlehem shipyard welder at 20 year old, within two weeks of working there is typically tough enough to take on most 3rd world nation armies, alone.......yeah, but they don't listen either! "Strong like bull, dumb like ox" was a phrase many of us remember hearing from "old people" that we just were just being nice to but not telling them what we admit now!
> 
> I worked down there in the port across the harbor from you...... only when Dockworkers #333(is that right?) was on strike.........they called me a "Long Number" b/c they went off my SS #. I worked in a building taking bananas from one conveyor to another............all day, in 20- 25F weather....but the money was good to a unemployed 18 y/o kid in the 70's and we didn't worry about the Union guys catching us. I rode my Honda 350 motorcycle in there, no one ever hassled me. Their marchers were more for the Cameras then hurting anyone by then. Tough times though....have no desire to do that again.....but we do what we need to to eat.....I wasn't very high on the food chain on those days......LOL!


Well... it's for sure pain is a pain. I live in Denial Ohio though. I deny I'm in pain if it's the last thing I do  I'm allergic to corn and aspirin which means no OTC pain killers at all unless I want to be sick too. I'd have to go to the hospital and ask for some drugs and then they might keep me and that ain't happening


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Ouch.............They warned us!
> The old people used to teach us as kids that "you'll feel that when you're old"
> 
> We all laughed to ourselves and said, "no it won't" inside, didn't we?
> 
> What they didn't tell us was that EVERY pain we ever received, every smashed joint, every "thudded" shoulder(sound it makes when you hit pavement at speed), every twisted knee, every tackle.....every single pain will return EXACTLY as it was all those years ago.................I go through it daily..........sometimes really old injuries, sometimes newer ones....but I get to live them twice!
> 
> MAN I sure did a lot of Sh*t! My cost is high! LMAO
> 
> 
> Ray, you da man, thanks for posting up..............60b doesn't sound like much to me, till I think about doing it sitting down!!!! Rest yourself and take care. Sometimes listening to the voice inside that's saying WHOA, isn't a bad thing buddy!


Thanks Jeff, I was just getting back into my routine at the gym and now the covid has set me back. My goal is to flip the big tractor tire at the gym. If I can keep a good routine at the gym. I figure I can attempt it in about 18 months. 
I used to flip the tire back in the day. That's why I said I will attempt. A lot of obstacles in the way this time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hello everyone, having good days and not so good days. I am sure it will take time to recover. 
As soon as I got home from the hospital. Opo quit burrowing, I think his routine was interrupted of me feeding him in the morning and the one on one time scratching his shell and rubbing his head and legs in the morning.


----------



## jeff kushner

I think it's possibly Ray, that your guy is choosing to spend time re-bonding? I admit it sounds strange for one of our little friends but stranger things have happened?

It's funny how our physical goals back in the day were "Tomorrow" or "by next week".....and now "18 mos" seems just fine! LOL At 64.5, my former World class muscle mass is turning to fat so fast I'll soon have bigger boobies than Kerry! I'm not getting fat, I'm getting soft.....and for Superman, that comes with loads of humiliation. LOL 

Da Nile, that river in Egypt I had to learn about about when I became friends with Bill 31 yrs ago? Yup, know it well...... Corn Ms Cathie? Really? You are allergic to CORN? Holy cow......never heard of that one before. 

There's my "new thing for the day" and it's only 3AM! Oops, time to take the trash out and get in the shower for work..........! Yikes!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> I think it's possibly Ray, that your guy is choosing to spend time re-bonding? I admit it sounds strange for one of our little friends but stranger things have happened?
> 
> It's funny how our physical goals back in the day were "Tomorrow" or "by next week".....and now "18 mos" seems just fine! LOL At 64.5, my former World class muscle mass is turning to fat so fast I'll soon have bigger boobies than Kerry! I'm not getting fat, I'm getting soft.....and for Superman, that comes with loads of humiliation. LOL
> 
> Da Nile, that river in Egypt I had to learn about about when I became friends with Bill 31 yrs ago? Yup, know it well...... Corn Ms Cathie? Really? You are allergic to CORN? Holy cow......never heard of that one before.
> 
> There's my "new thing for the day" and it's only 3AM! Oops, time to take the trash out and get in the shower for work..........! Yikes!


Hey Jeff, sounds like you and I kind of lead same lives. I met Bill 19 yrs ago and everything is also turning to mush. I saw on the cover of a amputee magazine. A woman missing the right leg above the knee also. She was flipping a big tractor tire. Of course grandeur ideas formed in my head. Part of me is still navigating the Da Nile. I haven't made it to the delta yet.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well we had a rough night. Around 2am Rose went to the hospital. She has been battling abdomen pains for a few days. Ended up She has a big gallbladder stone,so as of now they are going to remove the gallbladder.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we had a rough night. Around 2am Rose went to the hospital. She has been battling abdomen pains for a few days. Ended up She has a big gallbladder stone,so as of now they are going to remove the gallbladder.



Yikes! Fingers crossed…


----------



## Warren

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we had a rough night. Around 2am Rose went to the hospital. She has been battling abdomen pains for a few days. Ended up She has a big gallbladder stone,so as of now they are going to remove the gallbladder.


Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> I work for Bethlehem Steel Ship repairs, and Maryland Drydock Ship repairs. Back to your talk about Bananas, we had a ship to repair that was hauling banana when it was damaged. We had to have someone stand fire watch while you were welding, they weren't worry about a fire. They were watching for the many Tarantulas that crawled out of the banana. I retired from the Maryland Port Administration as a Crane Mechanic.


Thats the reason why some fishermen don't want bananas on their boat. They bring bad luck.


----------



## zolasmum

Warren said:


> Hope everything goes well!


I'm so sorry to hear about Rose - she is obviously a lovely person.
All my best wishes
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I think it's possibly Ray, that your guy is choosing to spend time re-bonding? I admit it sounds strange for one of our little friends but stranger things have happened?
> 
> It's funny how our physical goals back in the day were "Tomorrow" or "by next week".....and now "18 mos" seems just fine! LOL At 64.5, my former World class muscle mass is turning to fat so fast I'll soon have bigger boobies than Kerry! I'm not getting fat, I'm getting soft.....and for Superman, that comes with loads of humiliation. LOL
> 
> Da Nile, that river in Egypt I had to learn about about when I became friends with Bill 31 yrs ago? Yup, know it well...... Corn Ms Cathie? Really? You are allergic to CORN? Holy cow......never heard of that one before.
> 
> There's my "new thing for the day" and it's only 3AM! Oops, time to take the trash out and get in the shower for work..........! Yikes!


Yes corny isn't it. But yes I am allergic to corn. There's even a couple of support groups online. I may join one because it will help me find food, medications and everyday products that don't have derivatives of it. The allergy list is mind boggling. Aspirin is a weird one two. Anti histamines are my best help if they're not made with corn or even with a corn derivative if they can keep up... One of my doctors said once "oh yeah I keep forgetting you are on this weird diet" . I said "it's not so weird. I just have to eat real food " he just looked at me funny


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we had a rough night. Around 2am Rose went to the hospital. She has been battling abdomen pains for a few days. Ended up She has a big gallbladder stone,so as of now they are going to remove the gallbladder.


Wow I'll be sending prayers.and a bunch of them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw,dang it! Poor Rose. Please let her know we're thinking about her and sending 'get well soon' wishes her way.


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray, all the best for your special one......you have been running into a whole stack of "crapcards" lately so I hope Rose gets this past her and feeling better soon and life can level out for you guys. And yes, there are millions of us.....I've heard. I used to make a point of finding a group no matter where I went but now, when they hear the years, they want you to speak. I did for a while but stopped after just a couple for two reasons. One, that I get more out of listening than speaking and two, that's not good for my ego...you know the saying; "don't entertain the boy".......yeah, like that. Did you get a pass to post her pic? You can get in trouble for that...............apparently<LOL>

I heard the stories of the spiders AFTER working down there though a couple guys teased me while we were working and I didn't know why at the time. It was far too cold for spiders on those days anyway. Had my throttle cable freeze up and lock open at 40mph on the Holabird ave exit from the tunnel....THAT was exciting in 25F temps......pumping the wrist while reaching under the fork to turn off the engine to slow down w/o skyreving the engine, at full lean, with black ice probable! I was quite warmy by the time I removed my shaking body from the bike at work! Fear will warm you quickly! LOL

Uh Oh Ms Cathie.....you're "one of them"? That must suck to be sensitive to so many things. I'm sorry that you deal with that. I've heard of folks who are hyper-sensitive to many things most aren't. I would guess that the "finding out" part of learning of an allergy is the worst part! Yikes!

Fans starting to rattle so have a good night folks..........still waiting on replacements...from China.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we had a rough night. Around 2am Rose went to the hospital. She has been battling abdomen pains for a few days. Ended up She has a big gallbladder stone,so as of now they are going to remove the gallbladder.


You are both certainly getting more than your fair share of health problems at the moment! Poor Rose - that must be really painful for her and I'm sending all good wishes to her for a very speedy recovery - get well soon Rose!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's been cooler here the last few days and we've had some much needed rain but still need a load more. 
I had a very pleasant evening with my nephew and his family yesterday - lot of cuddles and smiles from baby Isaac who is doing really well - he'll soon be crawling, then they'll have their work cut out!  
I took the train to avoid the rush hour traffic which was very nice on the trip out, but the return train was full of very loud and obviously very tipsy ladies! 
Lola has wandered outside but the grass is a bit wet so he doesn't stay long, he's had a lovely long summer of being able to go out and bask in the sun this year - he'll miss it when we have our normal weather.
Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's been cooler here the last few days and we've had some much needed rain but still need a load more.
> I had a very pleasant evening with my nephew and his family yesterday - lot of cuddles and smiles from baby Isaac who is doing really well - he'll soon be crawling, then they'll have their work cut out!
> I took the train to avoid the rush hour traffic which was very nice on the trip out, but the return train was full of very loud and obviously very tipsy ladies!
> Lola has wandered outside but the grass is a bit wet so he doesn't stay long, he's had a lovely long summer of being able to go out and bask in the sun this year - he'll miss it when we have our normal weather.
> Hope you all have a good Saturday.


That's nice  Sapphire has had a good long season of the outdoors also. I was able to start him earlier this year. We had a few days that got in the 50's during the night lately but we at least have Indian summer coming.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That's nice  Sapphire has had a good long season of the outdoors also. I was able to start him earlier this year. We had a few days that got in the 50's during the night lately but we at least have Indian summer coming.


Oops and since he's a little Russian  I just carry him out daily and back in at night.  I've only forgotten once that he was still outside. I remembered about 3am and had to find a Tortoise in the dark  I don't wanna do that again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oops and since he's a little Russian  I just carry him out daily and back in at night.  I've only forgotten once that he was still outside. I remembered about 3am and had to find a Tortoise in the dark  I don't wanna do that again.


Opo slept outside the other night. He was near one of the security cameras but I still didn't sleep well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I am dumbfounded! Doctor comes in to see Rose today. Rose asked what's going on with the gallbladder. Doctor says he THINKS she was constipated. They had her on a liquid diet and she has had 3 bowel movements. She said if that's all it was then send me home.
Doctor said let me consult with the other doctors. A little later they came in and did a x-ray. Now I am sure she will have to wait until tomorrow to find out. 
How do they diagnose gallbladder stones and surgery to constipated?
I mean it will be great if that's all it was,but how does it take 4 days to figure out. 
Sorry I am just venting!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am dumbfounded! Doctor comes in to see Rose today. Rose asked what's going on with the gallbladder. Doctor says he THINKS she was constipated. They had her on a liquid diet and she has had 3 bowel movements. She said if that's all it was then send me home.
> Doctor said let me consult with the other doctors. A little later they came in and did a x-ray. Now I am sure she will have to wait until tomorrow to find out.
> How do they diagnose gallbladder stones and surgery to constipated?
> I mean it will be great if that's all it was,but how does it take 4 days to figure out.
> Sorry I am just venting!


Well... that's possibly good news because I didn't want to see her go through surgery so soon after covid and I'm sure all of your family felt the same even more. So yeah!!! But since I've been through the misdiagnosed things so many times it doesn't surprise me and either one of hers is not really good. She could have been impacted. As many improvements as they've made in health care, they still aren't perfect. My prayers are still going on for the both of you. Everytime you and yours cross my mind I say a little prayer.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo slept outside the other night. He was near one of the security cameras but I still didn't sleep well.


I'm bad about it. I'm the worst helicopter mom. I even check his room at night especially since I forgot that one time. I wake up through the night anyway so might as well do a quick check


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well... that's possibly good news because I didn't want to see her go through surgery so soon after covid and I'm sure all of your family felt the same even more. So yeah!!! But since I've been through the misdiagnosed things so many times it doesn't surprise me and either one of hers is not really good. She could have been impacted. As many improvements as they've made in health care, they still aren't perfect. My prayers are still going on for the both of you. Everytime you and yours cross my mind I say a little prayer.


Rose is finally home! 
To tell you the truth, I am not exactly sure where the stones were. I just asked her what about the stones in the gallbladder. Rose said the doctor said they are located somewhere else. When I asked kidneys, Rose wasn't sure. So she has medicine and the doctor says the stones are small enough to pass. They did find she has hyperthyroidism so we will get her to the correct specialist. I suffered from hyperthyroidism, so hopefully that is what has been contributing to some of her dizziness and feeling worn out. 
I know when they straightened out my thyroid. It explained why I was off and not feeling normal. What ever normal is!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm bad about it. I'm the worst helicopter mom. I even check his room at night especially since I forgot that one time. I wake up through the night anyway so might as well do a quick check


Me too! That night he slept outside, I had the security camera. So I could monitor Opo from my phone. But I went outside about 3 times during the night. Thinking if there was any critter lurking around. My presence would scare them away. 
Who would have ever thought 5 yrs. ago that a little 48 gram tort. Would influence my life as much as Opo!


----------



## Warren

I also have security cameras to watch Sammy, inside the house and outside.
Told my my wife that I was building Sammy an outside hide next year, she said that was fine. But Sammy was not sleeping outside at night, just during the day. We have a little rodent problem here, Taking care of that problem one at a time.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Me too! That night he slept outside, I had the security camera. So I could monitor Opo from my phone. But I went outside about 3 times during the night. Thinking if there was any critter lurking around. My presence would scare them away.
> Who would have ever thought 5 yrs. ago that a little 48 gram tort. Would influence my life as much as Opo!


Even dreams of Sapphire wake me up. I can be half dead... so I better keep him going as best I can.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I also have security cameras to watch Sammy, inside the house and outside.
> Told my my wife that I was building Sammy an outside hide next year, she said that was fine. But Sammy was not sleeping outside at night, just during the day. We have a little rodent problem here, Taking care of that problem one at a time.


 Listen to wifey


----------



## Cathie G

It's a good thing I love to hear thunder around here cause we are getting some again today  Last night I didn't have TV all night after the thunderstorm that blew through, so I had to get some sleep for once  the satellite TV thingy tried to get me to do this and that and call them but I just thought NO...I decided I was going to get a good night's sleep . If they keep it up I'm going to cable though


----------



## jeff kushner

Okay, there are some of you and you know who you are......call them "_security cameras_" when talking to wives, husbands, boyfriends girlfriends, others......

........but here, in this place, we know that you are not worried about intruders, right? LOL



(closet "doters". doting on their torts)


Ray, such a shame but on the bright side, your sweetheart didn't undergo needless elective surgery!

Always got the find the silver lining......it helps to balance with the sudden and intense anger that kinds of cr*p can cause<LOL>!!!


----------



## Warren

jeff kushner said:


> Okay, there are some of you and you know who you are......call them "_security cameras_" when talking to wives, husbands, boyfriends girlfriends, others......
> 
> ........but here, in this place, we know that you are not worried about intruders, right? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> (closet "doters". doting on their torts)
> 
> 
> Ray, such a shame but on the bright side, your sweetheart didn't undergo needless elective surgery!
> 
> Always got the find the silver lining......it helps to balance with the sudden and intense anger that kinds of cr*p can cause<LOL>!!!


Yes, some are for security / intruders and one in the house is to keep an eye on Sammy. Big help for me, keeps me from running up and down the steps to check on him.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Even dreams of Sapphire wake me up. I can be half dead... so I better keep him going as best I can.


Opo must have known we were talking about him.
He decided to camp outside tonight.


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> Me too! That night he slept outside, I had the security camera. So I could monitor Opo from my phone. But I went outside about 3 times during the night. Thinking if there was any critter lurking around. My presence would scare them away.
> Who would have ever thought 5 yrs. ago that a little 48 gram tort. Would influence my life as much as Opo!


I know just how you feel. We got Zola 21 years ago, very much on impulse, and he changed our lives completely. 
Angie


----------



## jeff kushner

You guys are making me miss Clemson......


Here's efficiency... my video card fan went south so I ordered a new set of two to replace them both. Not available in the country so I order and wait;
8/13 I order from the Suiyuan province in China
8/15 they arrive at a port in China
8/19 they have crossed the ocean and are on the West coast
8/21 they are in Linthicum, a local post office and should arrive today....8 days after ordering

Meanwhile, it takes USPS 14 days to get a check from my mailbox to the LOCAL cable company!


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> I know just how you feel. We got Zola 21 years ago, very much on impulse, and he changed our lives completely.
> Angie


That's exactly why I love having a tortoise. Sapphire has given me so much more than I can ever give him. Even if I could be an expert. And now since I found TFO I've found people that feel the same way I do to talk with and improve his life.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> You guys are making me miss Clemson......
> 
> 
> Here's efficiency... my video card fan went south so I ordered a new set of two to replace them both. Not available in the country so I order and wait;
> 8/13 I order from the Suiyuan province in China
> 8/15 they arrive at a port in China
> 8/19 they have crossed the ocean and are on the West coast
> 8/21 they are in Linthicum, a local post office and should arrive today....8 days after ordering
> 
> Meanwhile, it takes USPS 14 days to get a check from my mailbox to the LOCAL cable company!




But have you received the fans?


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Okay, there are some of you and you know who you are......call them "_security cameras_" when talking to wives, husbands, boyfriends girlfriends, others......
> 
> ........but here, in this place, we know that you are not worried about intruders, right? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> (closet "doters". doting on their torts)
> 
> 
> Ray, such a shame but on the bright side, your sweetheart didn't undergo needless elective surgery!
> 
> Always got the find the silver lining......it helps to balance with the sudden and intense anger that kinds of cr*p can cause<LOL>!!!


 It's so much fun catching the shenanigans of a tort when they don't know we're watching. And even though a camera might show a criminal in progress that's not even close to security. They're still doing it. It's nice to have them around though. I have a [email protected] of TORTOISE sign on my front door  hopefully that makes them think twice.


----------



## jeff kushner

Yup, both sets....LOL.

I placed orders from 2 places in the hopes one would be in-country.

Both places delivered today, from the same province in China<LOL>!!

Took 15 minutes and 8 miniscrews and 6 microscrews.....and patience!

and I have an extra set......God, I'm so dumb sometimes!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Yup, both sets....LOL.
> 
> I placed orders from 2 places in the hopes one would be in-country.
> 
> Both places delivered today, from the same province in China<LOL>!!
> 
> Took 15 minutes and 8 miniscrews and 6 microscrews.....and patience!
> 
> and I have an extra set......God, I'm so dumb sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349112
> View attachment 349113


 Just remember where you put the extra set  which is a real problem with me. When I finally find something I've put in a safe place where I'll know where it is... I already had to buy another one cause I couldn't find it then I'll put it in another "safe place". Then the only one it's safe from is me again...


----------



## jeff kushner

LOL..."safe"= somewhere I'll never find it again!

I spent 3 hours yesterday and Sunday looking for the paint label picture for the stuff I used in my bathroom. I did some electrical work and needed to repaint the drywall....and not a drop of that color left. I know that I take a picture of the label or I place the label on cardboard and put with the paint stuff in the basement. I searched everywhere.............then I phoned a friend for help

"Kerry, do you have my paint that I stole from you to paint my master bath accent wall"

"No, but I did buy it from Sherwin-Williams so they will have a record"

An hour later, she called me back, she had a quart in-hand!

I put the extra fans on the "computer stuff bookcase" but if I ever need them, I'll ask you guys before spending 3 hours looking!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> LOL..."safe"= somewhere I'll never find it again!
> 
> I spent 3 hours yesterday and Sunday looking for the paint label picture for the stuff I used in my bathroom. I did some electrical work and needed to repaint the drywall....and not a drop of that color left. I know that I take a picture of the label or I place the label on cardboard and put with the paint stuff in the basement. I searched everywhere.............then I phoned a friend for help
> 
> "Kerry, do you have my paint that I stole from you to paint my master bath accent wall"
> 
> "No, but I did buy it from Sherwin-Williams so they will have a record"
> 
> An hour later, she called me back, she had a quart in-hand!
> 
> I put the extra fans on the "computer stuff bookcase" but if I ever need them, I'll ask you guys before spending 3 hours looking!


I'd put that in a safer place then my memory  but this time I'll probably remember  that's the crazy way my memory works


----------



## zolasmum

jeff kushner said:


> You guys are making me miss Clemson......
> 
> 
> Here's efficiency... my video card fan went south so I ordered a new set of two to replace them both. Not available in the country so I order and wait;
> 8/13 I order from the Suiyuan province in China
> 8/15 they arrive at a port in China
> 8/19 they have crossed the ocean and are on the West coast
> 8/21 they are in Linthicum, a local post office and should arrive today....8 days after ordering
> 
> Meanwhile, it takes USPS 14 days to get a check from my mailbox to the LOCAL cable company!


Who or what or where is Clemson?
Angie


----------



## jeff kushner

I'm sorry for not explaining, Clemson was my buddy, a male Sulc. I was a "free ranger" back then and he did fine for years moving furniture around. He moved the Lazyboy recliner around so much it became his "enrichment" toy.
He scared a couple folks who hadn't known he was around....great fun! Then he just died. My local reptile vet thought it was an internal parasite. I had his growth lines on the inside of the bathroom door frame ( I used to stand him up....yes, I know now-LOL).....it was tough to paint over.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I'm sorry for not explaining, Clemson was my buddy, a male Sulc. I was a "free ranger" back then and he did fine for years moving furniture around. He moved the Lazyboy recliner around so much it became his "enrichment" toy.
> He scared a couple folks who hadn't known he was around....great fun! Then he just died. My local reptile vet thought it was an internal parasite. I had his growth lines on the inside of the bathroom door frame ( I used to stand him up....yes, I know now-LOL).....it was tough to paint over.


That's why u have a [email protected] OF TORTOISE sign on the front door


----------



## Cathie G

Joe has painted another picture  sorry oh my garsh


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> Joe has painted another picture  sorry oh my garsh
> View attachment 349138


I don't see any Tortoises. Let Joe know that I wish I had his amaganation and skills. Very well done!


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I don't see any Tortoises. Let Joe know that I wish I had his amaganation and skills. Very well done!


Lololol that's what I told him WHERE'S my Tortoise! he chuckled hahaha I'm in for it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Another pretty darn nice Summer day here. Mid-80’s, sunshine, still a bit humid. I got up early, loaded my boat up & headed East & South over to Maryland’s West River. Tomorrow, similar weather forecast so we have a road trip planned for southern Maryland.


----------



## Cathie G

Our days and nights have been supposedly idealic for summer and they're wonderful except. It's a bit early for autumn because it started early August. I can only get Sapphire out on certain days at certain times until it freezes and Indian Summer sets in. we'll go from there.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Another pretty darn nice Summer day here. Mid-80’s, sunshine, still a bit humid. I got up early, loaded my boat up & headed East & South over to Maryland’s West River. Tomorrow, similar weather forecast so we have a road trip planned for southern Maryland.
> 
> 
> View attachment 349149


I love that picture. The reflection has it's own story of ships with roots growing from them and what have you.  Nice.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Road trip time. Off to Scotland!


----------



## jeff kushner

I was watching Matilda(2yr EBT) from the deck yesterday morning at 6am and it occurred to me.......as she slowly slithered and slipped down the exposed plastic apron of her pond while trying to stop herself from going in..........then crane her neck to African Zulu lengths to reach into the water since she came up a little short, to drink.

There is a perfectly stout ramp not 10" away...yet instead of going down the ramp, she does it the hard way. 

Seems like she ALWAYS does "it" the hard way, no matter what "it" happens to be! LOL




Mark is headed to Southern St. Mary's county today!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Road trip time. Off to Scotland!


I'm guessing you have a Scotland over there rather than road tripping it across to the UK - but wherever it is have a great trip!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Hope you are all well. 
How is Rose, @Ray--Opo? I hope it was the less serious diagnosis.
We've had some nice showers and cooler weather this week but the warm dry weather is back for the weekend, so the drought continues in large areas of the UK.
It's another bank holiday here, so a long weekend for most. 
I think my neighbours have gone away again, so I'm looking forward to a good weekend. 
I'm dog sitting for Alfie my sister's Pomeranian while they are staying with my nephew and his family for a few days - they have 3 dogs between them so it will be one less for them to worry about. He will be kept well away from Lola and they'll have shifts for garden use so never the twain shall meet! Lola won't be too happy about not being to come and go as he pleases but the dog will only need quick visits and we'll be out and about on short walks for most of his exercise. 
Anyway I'd better go and stock up on Lola's food so I'll see you soon.
Have a good Thursday!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Road trip time. Off to Scotland!



Baaaaaaack from Scotland. Great day trip, easy drive, only a few hardy souls living in the highlands. All the distilleries were hidden.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Baaaaaaack from Scotland. Great day trip, easy drive, only a few hardy souls living in the highlands. All the distilleries were hidden.
> 
> View attachment 349196




Point Lookout, Scotland, Maryland


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Point Lookout, Scotland, Maryland
> View attachment 349197
> View attachment 349198
> View attachment 349199


I met my wife in Piney Point, not far from Point Lookout. I was working with a company that was installing a stone wall barrier to protect the shoreline, just like your picture. We put in stones for just under a mile of shoreline. It took almost a year, when the job was over I brought my wife back to Baltimore with me. Been married over 35 yrs.


----------



## jeff kushner

That's a cool story about meeting your wife...

Beautiful trip Mark....you probably drove down Rt 301, when you passed the building next to the 7-11 at S Osborne(at the bottom of the big hill), you passed my office. My truck was already there if it was after 4:30am<LOL>!!

What a great way to spend days.......


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm guessing you have a Scotland over there rather than road tripping it across to the UK - but wherever it is have a great trip!


I have a London near me.


----------



## Warren

I want to thank everyone for their compliments. Just a funny story about the agreement my wife and I made when we got married, this was going to be the second time we both were married. Her first husband would beat on her, my first wife would cheat with other men. So our agreement is that if she doesn't cheat on me, I won't beat on her. So are agreement is still holding!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Point Lookout, Scotland, Maryland
> View attachment 349197
> View attachment 349198
> View attachment 349199


Beautiful pictures. I'm curious about the house. What room is the double window in? It looks like one that would be above the kitchen sink for a lady's entertainment while washing her dishes.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Point Lookout, Scotland, Maryland
> View attachment 349197
> View attachment 349198
> View attachment 349199


As beautiful as our Scotland - but flatter!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all. 
Alfie the dog has arrived and not shown any interest in Lola even though he can hear him moving about his room. Lola has had the run of the garden because Alfie isn't too bothered about being out there - but he can't get out at the same time anyway - he'd prefer a nice walk which is where we are off to in a little while. 

I hope you all have a good Friday.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Beautiful pictures. I'm curious about the house. What room is the double window in? It looks like one that would be above the kitchen sink for a lady's entertainment while washing her dishes.



 Point Lookout Lighthouse was built in 1830 by John Donahoo for $3350. No photographs of the original structure exist, but based on records, the original lighthouse was 1 ½ stories tall and about one third of the size that it is today. The two lower rooms that face the bay form the footprint of the original structure. In 1883, the lighthouse was expanded to two full stories and the light was raised to 41 feet above sea level. In 1927, the lighthouse was expanded toward the Potomac River and divided into a duplex so that two families could live in the lighthouse. The kitchen and dining rooms were added to the first floor; on the second floor, directly above the kitchen and dining rooms, the bathroom, two bedrooms (facing the Potomac River) were added.”


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Point Lookout Lighthouse was built in 1830 by John Donahoo for $3350. No photographs of the original structure exist, but based on records, the original lighthouse was 1 ½ stories tall and about one third of the size that it is today. The two lower rooms that face the bay form the footprint of the original structure. In 1883, the lighthouse was expanded to two full stories and the light was raised to 41 feet above sea level. In 1927, the lighthouse was expanded toward the Potomac River and divided into a duplex so that two families could live in the lighthouse. The kitchen and dining rooms were added to the first floor; on the second floor, directly above the kitchen and dining rooms, the bathroom, two bedrooms (facing the Potomac River) were added.”


So interesting. I didn't even think of it as being a lighthouse as it doesn't have the traditional look we always see in pictures.


----------



## Lyn W

Alfie and I had a nice little walk and he had a good run around chasing his ball.
He is such a slow eater though. I gave him his food (fresh chicken and dog biscuits) before we went out at about 2 pm - it's now 9.30 pm and he still hasn't eaten it all. He takes a little bit out and lies near it for ages before eating it and then goes back to it over several hours. I was going to take it away but he guards it. This is normal for him - not normal for most dogs I know though, usually food doesn't touch the sides before it's gone. Very strange behaviour and I wonder why?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Alfie and I had a nice little walk and he had a good run around chasing his ball.
> He is such a slow eater though. I gave him his food (fresh chicken and dog biscuits) before we went out at about 2 pm - it's now 9.30 pm and he still hasn't eaten it all. He takes a little bit out and lies near it for ages before eating it and then goes back to it over several hours. I was going to take it away but he guards it. This is normal for him - not normal for most dogs I know though, usually food doesn't touch the sides before it's gone. Very strange behaviour and I wonder why?


I think that's typical for small dogs. He sounds adorable  little dogs are finicky and best left with full feed methods. Let him nibble. If you're worried about spoilage put little bits at a time whenever he's hungry and asking for a bit. But then you might spoil him so much he'll have to live with you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Hope you are all well.
> How is Rose, @Ray--Opo? I hope it was the less serious diagnosis.
> We've had some nice showers and cooler weather this week but the warm dry weather is back for the weekend, so the drought continues in large areas of the UK.
> It's another bank holiday here, so a long weekend for most.
> I think my neighbours have gone away again, so I'm looking forward to a good weekend.
> I'm dog sitting for Alfie my sister's Pomeranian while they are staying with my nephew and his family for a few days - they have 3 dogs between them so it will be one less for them to worry about. He will be kept well away from Lola and they'll have shifts for garden use so never the twain shall meet! Lola won't be too happy about not being to come and go as he pleases but the dog will only need quick visits and we'll be out and about on short walks for most of his exercise.
> Anyway I'd better go and stock up on Lola's food so I'll see you soon.
> Have a good Thursday!!


We are doing fine Lyn thanks for asking. 
Rose has no more pain from the gallstones. She has a few more days of medication to take. Then hopefully it will be over. It was great they didn't have to remove her gallbladder. 
I have my ups and downs. I am having slight pressure in my chest and the right lung hurts a little when I take a deep breath. I see my pulamary doctor, cardiologist and general physician next week. Some days I feel pretty good and some days I feel like I have the flu. But all in all I am getting better.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We are doing fine Lyn thanks for asking.
> Rose has no more pain from the gallstones. She has a few more days of medication to take. Then hopefully it will be over. It was great they didn't have to remove her gallbladder.
> I have my ups and downs. I am having slight pressure in my chest and the right lung hurts a little when I take a deep breath. I see my pulamary doctor, cardiologist and general physician next week. Some days I feel pretty good and some days I feel like I have the flu. But all in all I am getting better.


Yes that's so good for Rose. I hated to see she might have to go through that too. the same for you too . It takes a while to get over covid even if you are vaccinated. Both of you enjoy the good days  Opo is so cute relaxing  in the picture you posted in your thread for him. Maybe he's just worn out too and catching up.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Beautiful pictures. I'm curious about the house. What room is the double window in? It looks like one that would be above the kitchen sink for a lady's entertainment while washing her dishes.


Maybe the windows were for the lady that has been heard singing lately  still. Of course I had to go googleling. And learn a bit about that infamous lighthouse.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Yes that's so good for Rose. I hated to see she might have to go through that too. the same for you too . It takes a while to get over covid even if you are vaccinated. Both of you enjoy the good days  Opo is so cute relaxing  in the picture you posted in your thread for him. Maybe he's just worn out too and catching up.


Thanks Cathie, last night it was miserable hot and muggy. So Opo slept on the concrete floor of the porch. So I went to home depot and bought a tray and put reptibark in it. So if he sleeps outside of his night box. He will be more comfortable sleeping on the reptibark. It didn't take him long to use it. I had sprayed it down with cool water.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Cathie, last night it was miserable hot and muggy. So Opo slept on the concrete floor of the porch. So I went to home depot and bought a tray and put reptibark in it. So if he sleeps outside of his night box. He will be more comfortable sleeping on the reptibark. It didn't take him long to use it. I had sprayed it down with cool water.
> View attachment 349229


That's too cute. A little doggy bed Tortoise style


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey. @Ray--Opo i hope you are getting your camera set up for tomorrow’s big launch! ?


----------



## jeff kushner

For those who have never seen a launch, it takes your breath away and you have to be disciplined to take pictures....I learned<LOL>! 

The Artemis is a large, heavyweight.....with a million pounds more thrust than a Saturn V, "you'll feel the Earth move, under your your feet, you'll feel the sky tumbling down, tumbling down"...LOL . I'd LOVE to see that one go up! 

Glad to see you always finding the silver lining Ray....your little guy looks very handsome indeed!

We did Kerry's dads 92 birthday, I picked up Kerry at her school at 3 on Fri, made a 7pm dinner resv @ Frankies in Rockville center on Long Island for dinner w/Dad then the next morning we all went out on the boat, all the way to the ocean from Freeport...the water was like glass. He brother owns it and said he couldn't believe how smooth it was...like Hydroplane water! Then a BBQ in the afternoon and we got home to Kerry's at midnight. She went into school today...kids arrive tomorrow so a bunch of the teachers went in today....a ritual ea yr. 

I'm just coming back down to normal speed and enjoying the afternoon after doing a little grocery shopping.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey. @Ray--Opo i hope you are getting your camera set up for tomorrow’s big launch! ?


Thanks for reminding me. It is 2:47am right now. Hopefully I will be awake when the launch happens.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well I just checked the website I use to get info on rocket launches. (Rocket launch.live)
It says the launch is at 8:33am.
If you read about the mission for this launch. At the end of the info it states that the launch is at 12:30pm. Only time will tell

This site is better than Kennedy Space center site. 
It shows live video and also gives you information on all rocket launches around the world.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Ray--Opo said:


> Well I just checked the website I use to get info on rocket launches. (Rocket launch.live)
> It says the launch is at 8:33am.
> If you read about the mission for this launch. At the end of the info it states that the launch is at 12:30pm. Only time will tell
> 
> This site is better than Kennedy Space center site.
> It shows live video and also gives you information on all rocket launches around the world.


I reread the info. The 12:33pm is UTC time zone not EST. So 8:33am EST is correct. At this point I really don't know if I will get any sleep before then. I have my alarm set just in case.


----------



## jeff kushner

A Night Lurker Ray? You too? Or, are you just a "rocket guy" who gets excited for a launch and can't sleep, like I do every time before I see Kerry?


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> A Night Lurker Ray? You too? Or, are you just a "rocket guy" who gets excited for a launch and can't sleep, like I do every time before I see Kerry?


Rocket launches don't excite me like that but going fishing in the morning does. 
The situation tonight is phantom pains in my right arm. My apputeed right hand feels like it is half closed and cramping up. If I try to open my fingers that aren't there. I get sharp pains going up my arm.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for reminding me. It is 2:47am right now. Hopefully I will be awake when the launch happens.



Might be aborted….

ICYMI: there is a crack or leak in the tank and NASA is testing to see if they can clear it and has now turned off their mics. #Artemis1


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> Might be aborted….
> 
> ICYMI: there is a crack or leak in the tank and NASA is testing to see if they can clear it and has now turned off their mics. #Artemis1



 NASA says 8:33am launch unlikely. The longer they work to understand issues with #3 engine and crack on inner core tank flange, the less likely a launch is possible ... esp given expected weather.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We are doing fine Lyn thanks for asking.
> Rose has no more pain from the gallstones. She has a few more days of medication to take. Then hopefully it will be over. It was great they didn't have to remove her gallbladder.
> I have my ups and downs. I am having slight pressure in my chest and the right lung hurts a little when I take a deep breath. I see my pulamary doctor, cardiologist and general physician next week. Some days I feel pretty good and some days I feel like I have the flu. But all in all I am getting better.


Please to hear about Rose but sorry you're still under the weather, Ray. Sounds as if covid is still affecting you. I hope the docs and specialists can help you feel more comfortable as soon as possible. Take care.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> NASA says 8:33am launch unlikely. The longer they work to understand issues with #3 engine and crack on inner core tank flange, the less likely a launch is possible ... esp given expected weather.


Better safe than sorry!
This may be controversial but while I admit that space exploration is an amazing achievement, I can't help thinking that the billions and trillions that countries worldwide spend on space projects would be better spent on trying to solve the earth's climate change problems. It's not as if we're all going to be able to relocate once we've finally destroyed earth.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> NASA says 8:33am launch unlikely. The longer they work to understand issues with #3 engine and crack on inner core tank flange, the less likely a launch is possible ... esp given expected weather.


My luck, now my phantom pains have been subsiding and my eyes are getting heavy. But I won't get any sleep unless they scrub the launch and put my mind at ease that I won't miss the launch.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Better safe than sorry!
> This may be controversial but while I admit that space exploration is an amazing achievement, I can't help thinking that the billions and trillions that countries worldwide spend on space projects would be better spent on trying to solve the earth's climate change problems. It's not as if we're all going to be able to relocate once we've finally destroyed earth.


I agree with you Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Still sunny and dry here and my part of Wales also officially declared drought last week. 
Alfie has gone home so Lola can take control of his kingdom again and wander freely.
I've been busy watching a herd of large caterpillars stripping the leaves off a wild tree that sprung up a few years ago in a neighbours garden (not the nasty neighbours - they have a concrete and plastic garden) I'm sure the birds will enjoy a few tasty caterpillars but they don't seem to have spotted them yet. I haven't managed to ID which butterfly or moth they belong to or the tree but it's quite fascinating seeing how quickly the leaves disappear - it's a hard job but someone has to do it
Have a good Monday!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Please to hear about Rose but sorry you're still under the weather, Ray. Sounds as if covid is still affecting you. I hope the docs and specialists can help you feel more comfortable as soon as possible. Take care.


Thanks Lyn,I have been feeling fatigued and chest tightness and some times like I have the flu. I thought my appointments with the cardiologist and the pulamary doctor was this week. Those appointments are next week. I do see my primary doctor fri.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Still sunny and dry here and my part of Wales also officially declared drought last week.
> Alfie has gone home so Lola can take control of his kingdom again and wander freely.
> I've been busy watching a herd of large caterpillars stripping the leaves off a wild tree that sprung up a few years ago in a neighbours garden (not the nasty neighbours - they have a concrete and plastic garden) I'm sure the birds will enjoy a few tasty caterpillars but they don't seem to have spotted them yet. I haven't managed to ID which butterfly or moth they belong to or the tree but it's quite fascinating seeing how quickly the leaves disappear - it's a hard job but someone has to do it
> Have a good Monday!


Keep up the great job you are doing watching the caterpillars. You should start naming each of them.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well they scrubbed the rocket launch. I have given Opo his breakfast. So now I can try and get some   🛏 !
Just 2 hrs, that's all I ask, JUST 2HRS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Keep up the great job you are doing watching the caterpillars. You should start naming each of them.


Can't do that - I'd be too upset if the birds picked off Carl or Carly the caterpillars!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well they scrubbed the rocket launch. I have given Opo his breakfast. So now I can try and get some   🛏 !
> Just 2 hrs, that's all I ask, JUST 2HRS!!!!!!!!


Sleep well Ray!


----------



## jeff kushner

They apparently, needed Super Plumber to fly in to stop the leaks......................but I was up in NY for the weekend, sorry guys!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> They apparently, needed Super Plumber to fly in to stop the leaks......................but I was up in NY for the weekend, sorry guys!


Just be ready if they need you on Fri.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Sleep well Ray!


Well I got a couple hrs of crapy sleep. Hopefully I will sleep tonight.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I keep thinking (and hoping) that we’re running out of hot & humid days, but Mother Nature has other ideas. 75% humidity…killing me.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks for reminding me. It is 2:47am right now. Hopefully I will be awake when the launch happens.


Sorry but maybe Friday.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I agree with you Lyn.


I'm in agreement with the two of you.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> My luck, now my phantom pains have been subsiding and my eyes are getting heavy. But I won't get any sleep unless they scrub the launch and put my mind at ease that I won't miss the launch.


I know what you mean. I lived through COVID and another health issue popped up right after. If it's not one thing it's another and then there's the everyday cares of the world and what have you. The news said a week or so ago that Ohio might be able to see the northern lights again and I forgot to try and see it.


----------



## jeff kushner

I hadn't seen the weather for the week.....Mark just ruined my week...LOL

Yuck....I think we can all agree, it's time for the heat to be over.......

My neighbor directly across the street sold his home and the new owner went to settlement last Thurs. When I got home from my trip yesterday, there were 3 cars & a Pod in the driveway there so they are just moving in. Two cars are there now....I only say this because today, right next door to him, are two Police cars and a Forensics Crime unit van. I wonder what my new neighbors are thinking??!!?? Yikes! "Hey hon, any updates on the murder next door?"

The house with the blue lights is home to a challenged boy around 45 and his mom. His Dad used to live there with the boy till around 10 yrs ago when he died and Mom moved in. I suspect that she has passed as well today. I see some of his friends are there so hopefully, they will help him for now.


----------



## jeff kushner

Update on the neighbor. I asked my 24 yo daughter to find out the scoop.....two minutes later she said that the police had a "medical emergency" listed for that address yesterday. I don't suppose they actually post it when someone passes w/ so many ready to take advantage of that situation. I hope the boy has a place to go. He works everyday for the 16 yrs I've been here, I think at the school. I just worry because I know where he could end up and that sure isn't what his folks wanted for him, regardless of his issues. Hopefully, they had arrangements.

Don't mean to be a downer....my mom taught handicapped kids for 35 yrs in the 60-70's and I spent a lot of time in their 3rd rate classrooms. It made me angry as a kids that those kids got the junk. I hate to see bad things happen to good people. 

Funny that I don't even like the kid.....he used to rev his mustang 5.0L for 4 hrs straight on Sat mornings with the music blaring.....good music though! Still.....he doesn't deserve to be put in a home, even if I don't like him!


----------



## Cathie G

I think I have a junco here and it's not winter. I'll try and get a picture. This would be a bit unusual especially since I didn't see them this past winter and it's August... not the typical time of year for juncos. I of course googled and some do overwinter but not usually in my area. It's usually in the northern part of Ohio IF they do. Historically they did overwinter in Ohio about a hundred years ago. What in the world am I watching?


----------



## Cathie G

I


jeff kushner said:


> Update on the neighbor. I asked my 24 yo daughter to find out the scoop.....two minutes later she said that the police had a "medical emergency" listed for that address yesterday. I don't suppose they actually post it when someone passes w/ so many ready to take advantage of that situation. I hope the boy has a place to go. He works everyday for the 16 yrs I've been here, I think at the school. I just worry because I know where he could end up and that sure isn't what his folks wanted for him, regardless of his issues. Hopefully, they had arrangements.
> 
> Don't mean to be a downer....my mom taught handicapped kids for 35 yrs in the 60-70's and I spent a lot of time in their 3rd rate classrooms. It made me angry as a kids that those kids got the junk. I hate to see bad things happen to good people.
> 
> Funny that I don't even like the kid.....he used to rev his mustang 5.0L for 4 hrs straight on Sat mornings with the music blaring.....good music though! Still.....he doesn't deserve to be put in a home, even if I don't like him!


I watched that with my brother. He had to be bused to a special school for the deaf. He couldn't be with us but had to stay there thru the week in order to get some sort of education. He was institutionalized from an early age. The real problem though is that he is developmentally disabled also so it really affected his upbringing. They've since changed the laws but too late for him. Hopefully, the guy is being watched over by a county department of DD (devopmental disabilities). The one here will usually go to bat for Joe and sue any government agency or person that tries to take advantage of him. They also help him work providing training or a job coach if needed so that he can stay in his home even without me.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I think I have a junco here and it's not winter. I'll try and get a picture. This would be a bit unusual especially since I didn't see them this past winter and it's August... not the typical time of year for juncos. I of course googled and some do overwinter but not usually in my area. It's usually in the northern part of Ohio IF they do. Historically they did overwinter in Ohio about a hundred years ago. What in the world am I watching?


Ok is this a junco or what 
View attachment 1661893883461.mp4


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
Nothing exciting or remotely interesting to report today, but I hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Ok is this a junco or what
> View attachment 349381


Doesn't look like the juncos my friend Google shows me. According to him it's a black capped chickadee


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Doesn't look like the juncos my friend Google shows me. According to him it's a black capped chickadee


It's a black capped junco (maybe black eyed junco ) but I would love to see a chickadee or two. I'm gonna hope for a chickadee too I haven't seen one of those in at least 50 years or more. This bird is more the size of a sparrow. The chickadees I used to see are really small. I was fascinated by them as a child.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> Nothing exciting or remotely interesting to report today, but I hope you are all having a good Tuesday.


No news is good news. That's a saying over here  I had a similar day


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Doesn't look like the juncos my friend Google shows me. According to him it's a black capped chickadee


Actually you are probably right. My brother David saw the bird hiding a seed in our crab apple tree for a snack later woo! Hoo! I googled  but it's so much bigger than the chickadees I remember I find it hard to believe.


----------



## jeff kushner

My 1st thought with him on the far side was "maybe" Junco, then when he turned his back to us it was all "black capped chickadee" but he does seem rather large for one........

more observation is required(this is what we say when we don't want to commit-LOL)


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, 
The caterpillars are still chomping away at the tree


I believe they will be buff-tip moths eventually. I just hope they find enough soil to bury themselves in to pupate as it's mainly concrete next door. I think I'm going to have look out for them and relocate them to my garden when the time comes.
The drought continues here but some rain may arrive on the weekend.
Have a good Wednesday!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> I watched that with my brother. He had to be bused to a special school for the deaf. He couldn't be with us but had to stay there thru the week in order to get some sort of education. He was institutionalized from an early age. The real problem though is that he is developmentally disabled also so it really affected his upbringing. They've since changed the laws but too late for him. Hopefully, the guy is being watched over by a county department of DD (devopmental disabilities). The one here will usually go to bat for Joe and sue any government agency or person that tries to take advantage of him. They also help him work providing training or a job coach if needed so that he can stay in his home even without me.


That would be wonderful if Joe could be home alone.


----------



## Ray--Opo

New date for the rocket launche.. 2:17 pm on Saturday. I think we will go to the beach to view the launch. It will still be 20 miles away as the crow flies. But won't be obstructions of the trees behind my house.


----------



## jeff kushner

Wow, when we see "tent caterpillars" we cut the branch and burn it if we can....most of ours around here are Gypsy Moths and are very damaging to the trees.

Ray, I hope you and the family can get out there to watch and I hope the weather is great for launch day.

I haven't really been following since the scrub but I assumes it's still on the pad and not back in the launch building? 

There was some chatter about a possible crack in a tank but again, if its on the pad, they found no crack as I don't think that would be a in-situ repair on the pad.

It's a beautiful day here, feels nice outside.....makes me wonder where Mark is paddling around today......LOL


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Wow, when we see "tent caterpillars" we cut the branch and burn it if we can....most of ours around here are Gypsy Moths and are very damaging to the trees.
> 
> Ray, I hope you and the family can get out there to watch and I hope the weather is great for launch day.
> 
> I haven't really been following since the scrub but I assumes it's still on the pad and not back in the launch building?
> 
> There was some chatter about a possible crack in a tank but again, if its on the pad, they found no crack as I don't think that would be a in-situ repair on the pad.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, feels nice outside.....makes me wonder where Mark is paddling around today......LOL


I don't know enough about them or the different species but from what I've read while researching this last week it seems they will strip leaves but most species rarely damage trees permanently. I can understand how they may not be welcome on ornamental trees though. Shame to kill them as moths are goodnight shift pollinators plus valuable food for birds etc.


----------



## Lyn W

Good evening/afternoon all and happy 1st September! 
Two thirds of the way through the year and the start of meteorological autumn my favourite season.

I took my nephew for a dental appointment today which was about a 40 minute drive away and it is so sad to see our usually lovely, lush green fields and countryside looking parched and dry - everything looks so dead. We have showers on the way over the weekend and next week but it won't be anywhere near enough.  Very worrying.

My nephew has a large abscess and even though he isn't in any pain it has started to eat into the bone so he has to loose 3 front teeth - not very pleasant for him. I treated him to lunch to cheer him up so we enjoyed that. 

I hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I don't know enough about them or the different species but from what I've read while researching this last week it seems they will strip leaves but most species rarely damage trees permanently. I can understand how they may not be welcome on ornamental trees though. Shame to kill them as moths are goodnight shift pollinators plus valuable food for birds etc.


Of course I had to Google the buff tip moth and they camouflage themselves as a broken limb. Too cute.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> My 1st thought with him on the far side was "maybe" Junco, then when he turned his back to us it was all "black capped chickadee" but he does seem rather large for one........
> 
> more observation is required(this is what we say when we don't want to commit-LOL)


Ok well...he does look like a chickadee. Also he thinks by hanging out with the sparrows he's incognito  and he's turning our crab apple tree into a giant bird feeder by hiding seeds all over it. So the saying is true. If it looks like a duck and acts like a duck I don't have to hear the quack... it's a duck


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good evening/afternoon all and happy 1st September!
> Two thirds of the way through the year and the start of meteorological autumn my favourite season.
> 
> I took my nephew for a dental appointment today which was about a 40 minute drive away and it is so sad to see our usually lovely, lush green fields and countryside looking parched and dry - everything looks so dead. We have showers on the way over the weekend and next week but it won't be anywhere near enough.  Very worrying.
> 
> My nephew has a large abscess and even though he isn't in any pain it has started to eat into the bone so he has to loose 3 front teeth - not very pleasant for him. I treated him to lunch to cheer him up so we enjoyed that.
> 
> I hope you are all having a good day.


I'll be hoping and praying for your nephew that everything heals up nicely quickly. That has to be miserable. It's strange that our weather has been cooler than usual the whole month of August. I'd almost bet it will swing the opposite and be unbearably when we're supposed to get frost on the pumpkins soon.


----------



## jeff kushner

Dental work...ugh....sometimes, drugs aren't all bad....just got to make it a 2 day thing, not a 2 yr thing! LOL 

I feel for him, I really do. I also hope that you took him for Ice Cream and no NUTS! 

LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'll be hoping and praying for your nephew that everything heals up nicely quickly. That has to be miserable. It's strange that our weather has been cooler than usual the whole month of August. I'd almost bet it will swing the opposite and be unbearably when we're supposed to get frost on the pumpkins soon.


Thanks Cathie.
He doesn't have many teeth left thanks to a lifetime of neglect. It was only when I became involved with his care that he started seeing a dentist on a regular basis but the damage was already done. He was fitted with partial dentures a few years ago but wouldn't persevere with them - I can understand how difficult that would be but he may need to try again when his treatment is finished and he's all healed.

Who knows what our climates are going to throw at us next - expect the unexpected!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
The refuse collectors woke me early today so I've been up and about for a while. 
Lola is having a lie in today, he was out quite late last night and even when it was dark he still wanted to be let out into the garden. 
It's overcast here at the moment but still dry - I may have to perform the rain dance in the garden.
Anyway I hope you have a good Friday and are getting the weather you need.
TTFN


----------



## jeff kushner

Lyn W said:


> may have to perform the rain dance in the garden.


Please, please, PLEEEEZE video that......


LOL


Enjoy your day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

No kayaking yesterday, another Thursday outing. The weather is finally getting nicer! Less hot & less humid.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> No kayaking yesterday, another Thursday outing. The weather is finally getting nicer! Less hot & less humid.
> 
> View attachment 349477




The catch….ready for steaming


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Wow, when we see "tent caterpillars" we cut the branch and burn it if we can....most of ours around here are Gypsy Moths and are very damaging to the trees.
> 
> Ray, I hope you and the family can get out there to watch and I hope the weather is great for launch day.
> 
> I haven't really been following since the scrub but I assumes it's still on the pad and not back in the launch building?
> 
> There was some chatter about a possible crack in a tank but again, if its on the pad, they found no crack as I don't think that would be a in-situ repair on the pad.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, feels nice outside.....makes me wonder where Mark is paddling around today......LOL




Ok…..Just going to help Mr Jeff out here & correct the record in our highly scientific and true to form CDR. Our eastern tent caterpillars are not the same as the gypsy moth nasties. I’m guessing you are MOSTLY seeing the nasty tent caterpillars.

* Is a tent worm a gypsy moth?
While Easter tent caterpillars weave intricate tents (as the name implies), gypsy moths do not. If you see tents in your trees, they don't belong to gypsy moths. Even though the webs of Eastern tent caterpillars may not add aesthetically to your yard, these insects rarely cause major damage.*


Here are some tent caterpillars & their nests i saw last week paddling…they really ruin the foliage! Tree = Black Walnut


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> The catch….ready for steaming
> 
> View attachment 349487


For what I can see, the crab in the front is going to be a dirty bottom crab and full of meat and fat. Love that crab fat in the corners of the shell and my wife won't eat it, no problem more for me. Always look fot them dirty bottom crab, not them new white bottom crabs with no meat!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok…..Just going to help Mr Jeff out here & correct the record in our highly scientific and true to form CDR. Our eastern tent caterpillars are not the same as the gypsy moth nasties. I’m guessing you are MOSTLY seeing the nasty tent caterpillars.
> 
> * Is a tent worm a gypsy moth?
> While Easter tent caterpillars weave intricate tents (as the name implies), gypsy moths do not. If you see tents in your trees, they don't belong to gypsy moths. Even though the webs of Eastern tent caterpillars may not add aesthetically to your yard, these insects rarely cause major damage.*
> 
> 
> Here are some tent caterpillars & their nests i saw last week paddling…they really ruin the foliage! Tree = Black Walnut
> 
> View attachment 349488
> 
> 
> View attachment 349489


Are those also called bag worms?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Are those also called bag worms?



No, not at all. “Bag Worms” are those caterpillars that make small camouflaged cocoons and attach pine needles to their cocoon. Only about one to two inches and are single cocoons. They are found mostly on arborvitae type conifer trees.





Lots of info here from Clary Gardens



Clary Gardens - Directions


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> For what I can see, the crab in the front is going to be a dirty bottom crab and full of meat and fat. Love that crab fat in the corners of the shell and my wife won't eat it, no problem more for me. Always look fot them dirty bottom crab, not them new white bottom crabs with no meat!



You’re right Warren. That one was the fattest & had a lot of that visible fat. This time of year they are feeding heavily. We were mostly hand-lining, so missed a few large ones. Caught & released a lot that were just short of 5 1/4 inches.

The best “catch” was the MD Diamondback Turtle, maybe a foot long, that we pulled up in one of our net traps. It escaped pretty quickly once on the dock = no pix! We did see a handful of DB turtles surfacing and floating about.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> You’re right Warren. That one was the fattest & had a lot of that visible fat. This time of year they are feeding heavily. We were mostly hand-lining, so missed a few large ones. Caught & released a lot that were just short of 5 1/4 inches.
> 
> The best “catch” was the MD Diamondback Turtle, maybe a foot long, that we pulled up in one of our net traps. It escaped pretty quickly once on the dock = no pix! We did see a handful of DB turtles surfacing and floating about.


Glad to hear that the Diamondback was released.


----------



## Warren

Me and my wife were going to go and visit the animals at the MD State Fair, but after shopping at Walmart this Morning. I have decided to stay home. Had enough excitement today dealing with the " PEOPLE OF WALMART"!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Me and my wife were going to go and visit the animals at the MD State Fair, but after shopping at Walmart this Morning. I have decided to stay home. Had enough excitement today dealing with the " PEOPLE OF WALMART"!!!



Lots of people out & about.  Holiday weekend….time to honker down.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No, not at all. “Bag Worms” are those caterpillars that make small camouflaged cocoons and attach pine needles to their cocoon. Only about one to two inches and are single cocoons. They are found mostly on arborvitae type conifer trees.
> 
> View attachment 349492
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of info here from Clary Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> Clary Gardens - Directions


Of course I had to go googleling  and found that to be true. One year in the 90's there was a really crazy year here in Ohio with a large outbreak of probably the eastern tent caterpillar. Everyone was calling them bagworms and recommended cutting off the limbs and burning all of it. But there was so many you'd have had to cut back limbs on most of the trees. The caterpillars were pretty gross later in the fall and everywhere I walked in my yard was crunchy but it would have been impossible to eradicate thank God. Later that year we had a really hard winter and I watched the birds clean up every scrap of the tents and debris left. They even ate the tents. The trees came back just fine and ready to go another year


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok…..Just going to help Mr Jeff out here & correct the record in our highly scientific and true to form CDR. Our eastern tent caterpillars are not the same as the gypsy moth nasties. I’m guessing you are MOSTLY seeing the nasty tent caterpillars.
> 
> * Is a tent worm a gypsy moth?
> While Easter tent caterpillars weave intricate tents (as the name implies), gypsy moths do not. If you see tents in your trees, they don't belong to gypsy moths. Even though the webs of Eastern tent caterpillars may not add aesthetically to your yard, these insects rarely cause major damage.*
> 
> 
> Here are some tent caterpillars & their nests i saw last week paddling…they really ruin the foliage! Tree = Black Walnut
> 
> View attachment 349488
> 
> 
> View attachment 349489


Never seen anything like that over here - but there could be.


----------



## Lyn W

Warren said:


> Me and my wife were going to go and visit the animals at the MD State Fair, but after shopping at Walmart this Morning. I have decided to stay home. Had enough excitement today dealing with the " PEOPLE OF WALMART"!!!


I hate crowds too - and shopping!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Of course I had to go googleling  and found that to be true. One year in the 90's there was a really crazy year here in Ohio with a large outbreak of probably the eastern tent caterpillar. Everyone was calling them bagworms and recommended cutting off the limbs and burning all of it. But there was so many you'd have had to cut back limbs on most of the trees. The caterpillars were pretty gross later in the fall and everywhere I walked in my yard was crunchy but it would have been impossible to eradicate thank God. Later that year we had a really hard winter and I watched the birds clean up every scrap of the tents and debris left. They even ate the tents. The trees came back just fine and ready to go another year


My caterpillars have disappeared. It's too early for them to drop off the tree and find soil to pupate in so I think the local bluetits may have found them - there's been a few of hanging around looking podgy!!!


----------



## jaizei

Cathie G said:


> Of course I had to go googleling  and found that to be true. One year in the 90's there was a really crazy year here in Ohio with a large outbreak of probably the eastern tent caterpillar. Everyone was calling them bagworms and recommended cutting off the limbs and burning all of it. But there was so many you'd have had to cut back limbs on most of the trees. The caterpillars were pretty gross later in the fall and everywhere I walked in my yard was crunchy but it would have been impossible to eradicate thank God. Later that year we had a really hard winter and I watched the birds clean up every scrap of the tents and debris left. They even ate the tents. The trees came back just fine and ready to go another year



If they completely enclosed the tree branches like one big web, it was more likely fall webworm. Tent caterpillars usually make smaller, separately defined webs where branches meet. The first time i remember seeing them was also in the mid 90s; everyone thought it was a new pestilence to destroy all the trees.


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> If they completely enclosed the tree branches like one big web, it was more likely fall webworm. Tent caterpillars usually make smaller, separately defined webs where branches meet. The first time i remember seeing them was also in the mid 90s; everyone thought it was a new pestilence to destroy all the trees.


Oh no  more googleling! There was so many tents bags or whatever hanging in the tops of the trees and I can't remember all of the specifics. Except in the late summer maybe Autumn when the back yard became so crunchy yuck it was in the newspaper calling them bagworms so that's what everyone was a calling them including me. But I read a different story in a very old Audubon book I owned. It said that birds use them for winter food so... I got out of tree trimming


----------



## jeff kushner

Rambling...be forewarned!

Yeah, my bad on the gypsy's.... as reminded I remember the tape around the trees thing indicating they were ground based at some point, or was that Cicadas? Sounds like the Seven Plagues, doesn't it? LOL Thanks for squaring that up!

....well, hate to admit it but burning them from my Cheery tree felt pretty good......No, I removed the branch first!

It's funny though how we begin to remember things "differently".....Reason of course is that we get more and more on the biological hard drive.... Superman used to have Flash memory way ahead of his time! Used to......

Realized an interesting thing today.....I've talked about the Hawks here before and posted pics of them with prey. I thought they cruised though overhead and took an occasional Squirrel from the trees but I was wrong, there is one(at least) that actively hunts in the woods! I get home noonish and I have watched him all week long. Looks like the Red tail that was in my neighbors yard with prey last month. He is an amazing flyer......like a Hot Wheels car on rails as he knife-edges through the large Oak, Maples and Pine trees. I never realized that any big hawk was a "woods hunter", I just thought they were "wide open space" hunters! Some aren't! Took till 4PM but I learned my new thing for the day!


Kerry is still at school.....1st week, 12 hr and now a 13 hr day for her. For some reason, she wasn't bright and cheerful or her way home last night as she vented about Darrius....the little "jeffrey" in her class, the one that cannot sit or stand or lay, still.
I couldn't help but laugh....didn't help the overall situation but I give her a ton of slack this time of year.....it'll take till mid-Oct till she settles out for the year so to speak....it's cool, I know teachers and it takes a little extra support this time of year. It's 7pm here, I'll give her a call.....I woke at midnight so I'm getting ready for bed!


Have a good night guys and thanks for the pics

Oh, almost forgot.....how is Dental Boy???


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> The catch….ready for steaming
> 
> View attachment 349487


I remember them squealing when my mom put them in boiling water.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Oh no  more googleling! There was so many tents bags or whatever hanging in the tops of the trees and I can't remember all of the specifics. Except in the late summer maybe Autumn when the back yard became so crunchy yuck it was in the newspaper calling them bagworms so that's what everyone was a calling them including me. But I read a different story in a very old Audubon book I owned. It said that birds use them for winter food so... I got out of tree trimming


Apparently we do have tent making caterpillars and I may have seen them and thought they were dense spider webs. 
Our red admiral caterpillar makes a little tent to live in by folding leaves and up-sizes as he grows - pretty clever things really!


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Oh, almost forgot.....how is Dental Boy???


He doesn't start treatment until next month - no pain or meds needed yet so he's fine at the moment thanks.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember them squealing when my mom put them in boiling water.


Quite an horrific death really. 
I don't eat fish or any seafood, but even if I did I couldn't eat anything killed like that it I would feel awful.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
We had a sprinkling of rain in the night and looks like the weather is changing for something cooler (mid 60s F) and wetter - the rain dance worked and autumn has arrived!!! 
I hope you all have a good start to the weekend.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> We had a sprinkling of rain in the night and looks like the weather is changing for something cooler (mid 60s F) and wetter - the rain dance worked and autumn has arrived!!!
> I hope you all have a good start to the weekend.


Congratulations on your successful rain dance - perhaps you could do one every day for a few weeks.


This is normally a very pretty and full canal - with lush grass at the side, The poor birds (and fish) just don't know what to do.
Angie


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> Congratulations on your successful rain dance - perhaps you could do one every day for a few weeks.
> View attachment 349523
> 
> This is normally a very pretty and full canal - with lush grass at the side, The poor birds (and fish) just don't know what to do.
> Angie


Our local canal is dry too - very sad to see and terrible for the wildlife
It will take a good few months of steady rain for anything near normal to return.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Rambling...be forewarned!
> 
> Yeah, my bad on the gypsy's.... as reminded I remember the tape around the trees thing indicating they were ground based at some point, or was that Cicadas? Sounds like the Seven Plagues, doesn't it? LOL Thanks for squaring that up!
> 
> ....well, hate to admit it but burning them from my Cheery tree felt pretty good......No, I removed the branch first!
> 
> It's funny though how we begin to remember things "differently".....Reason of course is that we get more and more on the biological hard drive.... Superman used to have Flash memory way ahead of his time! Used to......
> 
> Realized an interesting thing today.....I've talked about the Hawks here before and posted pics of them with prey. I thought they cruised though overhead and took an occasional Squirrel from the trees but I was wrong, there is one(at least) that actively hunts in the woods! I get home noonish and I have watched him all week long. Looks like the Red tail that was in my neighbors yard with prey last month. He is an amazing flyer......like a Hot Wheels car on rails as he knife-edges through the large Oak, Maples and Pine trees. I never realized that any big hawk was a "woods hunter", I just thought they were "wide open space" hunters! Some aren't! Took till 4PM but I learned my new thing for the day!
> 
> 
> Kerry is still at school.....1st week, 12 hr and now a 13 hr day for her. For some reason, she wasn't bright and cheerful or her way home last night as she vented about Darrius....the little "jeffrey" in her class, the one that cannot sit or stand or lay, still.
> I couldn't help but laugh....didn't help the overall situation but I give her a ton of slack this time of year.....it'll take till mid-Oct till she settles out for the year so to speak....it's cool, I know teachers and it takes a little extra support this time of year. It's 7pm here, I'll give her a call.....I woke at midnight so I'm getting ready for bed!
> 
> 
> Have a good night guys and thanks for the pics
> 
> Oh, almost forgot.....how is Dental Boy???




Yes Jeff, the tape around the tree was to entrap the gypsy moth caterpillars as they crawled up the tree trunks. I recall back in mid-70’s i guess when i still lived in Pennsylvania, the gypsy moth infestation was very bad. Many many acres of hard wood trees were defoliated a few years in a row. Eventually the State Forest ppl started flying aircraft & lots of spraying to save the forests. 

Here’s an old pix of what was attempted on a small scale. The wide-spread spaying did the trick.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember them squealing when my mom put them in boiling water.



Hhhhmmm. We don’t drop ours in boiling water.


----------



## Maro2Bear

No launch in Florida today…

BREAKING: NASA scrubs launch of Artemis rocket


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhhhmmm. We don’t drop ours in boiling water.


I guess I can't remember if it was boiling, but it definitely was hot. If you have seen the lawsuit commercials about the contaminated water at Camp Lejeune Marine Corp base. That is where we caught the crabs. My dad was in the Marines for 22yrs. We lived there in 1964 and also 1967.No one from my family seems to have any of the diseases that are listed on the commercial.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> No launch in Florida today…
> 
> BREAKING: NASA scrubs launch of Artemis rocket


We were all planning on going to the beach. To get a better view, then go to Coldstone Creamery to get ice cream. It will happen sooner or later.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Apparently we do have tent making caterpillars and I may have seen them and thought they were dense spider webs.
> Our red admiral caterpillar makes a little tent to live in by folding leaves and up-sizes as he grows - pretty clever things really!


One thing I learned thru all of my googleling is it's best to leave all of them be unless they get after a young tree. And then you can just take a stick through the web and gather it all up and stick it into soapy water. It may not be pretty for that year but they'll pick a different tree next year  they all make good free winter bird food. Even the catalpa worm


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> No launch in Florida today…
> 
> BREAKING: NASA scrubs launch of Artemis rocket


That was pretty weird because they were saying gas leak on Monday and well no it wasn't but this time it's a gas leak. I figure they're going to have to haul it back to the drawing board. And that would be best for perfecting. I'd hate to see all that money go up in smoke.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> That was pretty weird because they were saying gas leak on Monday and well no it wasn't but this time it's a gas leak. I figure they're going to have to haul it back to the drawing board. And that would be best for perfecting. I'd hate to see all that money go up in smoke.



Time for more industrial strength Flex Seal.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Time for more industrial strength Flex Seal.


I wish that googleling moths was as easy. The more I Google them the less I know


----------



## Cathie G

I think this is a halfway decent picture of one of the hummingbirds in my yard. I love that hummingbird feeder.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I think this is a halfway decent picture of one of the hummingbirds in my yard. I love that hummingbird feeder.
> View attachment 349535



Good snap.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Good snap.


It's so hard to get a perfect one. It was overcast and the lighting wasn't ideal. A little breeze blowing the camera. But that's about what she looks like in person. Thanks.


----------



## Cathie G

I found a caramel I can eat with apple slices  finally!!!! No corn whatsoever  woohoo  I'm never going to be able to throw away the jar it comes in.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm sorry I'm being a butt head. I almost deleted this picture . And it's one of my better ones. Even though it's a hide and seek game again with a critter.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
We've had a thunderstorm rolling around for the last couple of hours and plenty of lovely heavy rain to go with it. A good drink for Mother Nature.

The appointment for my arthroscopy came through today - I have to be at the hospital for 7 a.m. next Monday. So hopefully by the end of the month I'll be feeling the benefits and soon managing longer walks - just in time to enjoy the autumn colours. 
It will only be day surgery and if all goes well I should be home by the evening. I'll ask my nephew to pop in and check on Lola on Monday and to help out with getting his food I'm sure he won't mind. 

I hope you're all having a good start to the week.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> We've had a thunderstorm rolling around for the last couple of hours and plenty of lovely heavy rain to go with it. A good drink for Mother Nature.
> 
> The appointment for my arthroscopy came through today - I have to be at the hospital for 7 a.m. next Monday. So hopefully by the end of the month I'll be feeling the benefits and soon managing longer walks - just in time to enjoy the autumn colours.
> It will only be day surgery and if all goes well I should be home by the evening. I'll ask my nephew to pop in and check on Lola on Monday and to help out with getting his food I'm sure he won't mind.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good start to the week.




Yes…rain is rejuvenating! We are expecting a bit of rain soon. Clouds are building to our West.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> We've had a thunderstorm rolling around for the last couple of hours and plenty of lovely heavy rain to go with it. A good drink for Mother Nature.
> 
> The appointment for my arthroscopy came through today - I have to be at the hospital for 7 a.m. next Monday. So hopefully by the end of the month I'll be feeling the benefits and soon managing longer walks - just in time to enjoy the autumn colours.
> It will only be day surgery and if all goes well I should be home by the evening. I'll ask my nephew to pop in and check on Lola on Monday and to help out with getting his food I'm sure he won't mind.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good start to the week.


It's been raining around here for a couple of days. Sapphire can't go out it's been so wet and cool. He's stuck in his room again today but tomorrow he'll get some sunshine. Yea!!!. sending hopes and prayers for your surgery and recovery. Today is Labor Day. Sometimes it falls on my b-day sometimes not. This year because of the rainy weather... there's no cookouts going on around here. Thank the good Lord it's not my birthday this year


----------



## jeff kushner

We will take the rain Ms Cathie...the mops show it's coming front the West but my front yard is tan-ish and Kerry's lawn...well, we have it heck this year but we gave it last rights last week!




Ray--Opo said:


> We were all planning on going to the beach. To get a better view, then go to Coldstone Creamery to get ice cream. It will happen sooner or later.





Sorry bought the scrubbed launch..... Kerry & I drove up and installed my daughters dishwasher on Saturday after having a discussion with the launch tech team about having confidence in their work LAST TIME they had a leak! I'm very disappointed, ESPECIALLY since I'd Overnighted TWO cans of Flexseal (great minds..... or damaged ones, think alike!) Geez a wheeze! 

Laughing aside. actually Ray, much more thoughts are given to the fact that your family consumed "bottom feeders" in what is now admitted to be, a questionable area around the Camp. We all know the drill here...heavy metals do not ever go away......and none of them do anything good. A "list of diseases" is BS...those things can do horrible things to a developing body. Prayers noted...

I did have an epiphany talking with said daughter last week though.......if you gift your kid appliances and you happen to be a plumber, age is no longer "A thing" when they are delivered and said dishwasher needs to go where no dishwasher existed before!<LOL> 

That's when they call....come on, you all know, Super plumber.....(Don't blame me, I have to carry that bigazz ego around all day). She had actually mixed the finishes too. The new White-Glass fridge with all the others in SS and it looks great. I wouldn't have thought that would work but it does. 


We need rain badly.....we were at Downs park yesterday to watch Arron Morrison on the violin in a ensemble. The bay is in the background, very restrained crowd if 150 or so...relaxed but people are "twisted" underneath, you can feel it...saw a couple of kayakers running 50 yds off the shore, thought of Mark... then we saw a few of our friends and a tree that was having issues facing the world...it grew out then over then back into the ground!

(that's illegal bread in front of the Snapper)

Finally, Kerry told me a Facebook story of a new Dad & his beautiful wife. She stays home & he take their son bike riding in one of the tow-behind the bike kid-seat trailers...like "Conestoga wagons"? The story goes he posted a vid of him driving with the kid-seat trailer bouncing along behind him as he drove his PICKUP truck.

Then, he turned his phone off for 4 hrs.


MMMMM. not sure I'd have had the stones to do that to my wife.....but I laughed when Kerry told me she seen it posted!


----------



## Cathie G

Joe painted another picture in our saga  I actually reamed him about where's the bunnies after I saw the tortoise in his drawing. He just smiled  then painted it


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted another picture in our saga  I actually reamed him about where's the bunnies after I saw the tortoise in his drawing. He just smiled  then painted it
> View attachment 349591


I love the bunny clock and the comedy and tragedy masks. Such a lot going on in Joe's pictures - you find something new every time you look at them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all, it's been another heavy shower day but so warm still. 

Not much happening today, I booked my car in for an MOT test on Thursday to make sure it's still road worthy. I bought my Ford Fiesta new 15 years ago and unless it's got hidden faults it's still going strong - longest I've ever had a car - my last was a Peugeot and I had that for 12 years before it started costing me too much in repairs. I sometimes think of getting a new one but they are all so much bigger now and I don't want or need anything bigger, so until it - or maybe myself - gives up the ghost I'll hang on to it. 
The MOT isn't due until the end of the month but after my surgery I won't be driving for a couple of weeks so just wanted to be sure it was done. 
Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I love the bunny clock and the comedy and tragedy masks. Such a lot going on in Joe's pictures - you find something new every time you look at them.


I like the TV on a stand on wheels. It has what we always called bunny ears back in the 60's but in the TV


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I love the bunny clock and the comedy and tragedy masks. Such a lot going on in Joe's pictures - you find something new every time you look at them.


Oh my garsh  I just saw the bunny with big teeth eyeballing the electric apparatus.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all, 
I can't believe my bad luck today. 
I was getting my car ready for its MOT tomorrow - emptying all the junk out etc. and went to my shed to find my oil to top it up, but in the process I knocked over a tub of fence paint which went everywhere, so had a lovely mess to clear up. The yard was brown the air was blue! 
Then when I was on my way back out to the car I tripped and managed to stop myself from falling but I think I've either badly sprained or torn my hamstring in the same leg due for surgery. I felt tearing at the back of my thigh and the pain was so excruciating I thought I was going to faint. 
I took painkillers and used ice on it straight away and now have it strapped up but it may mean I can't have my arthroscopy on Monday. 
I am able to get about but any wrong move has me yelling in pain. I was going to ring the hospital to see what they think but my sister says I should give it until Friday in case it settles down and will be OK. I hope it does - goodness knows how long I'll have to wait if I have to postpone it. I've had too many problems with my bones and muscles the past few years and can't believe this has happened now. I haven't tried driving yet so I may have to cancel the MOT too  They say bad luck comes in threes so maybe that will be it

I hope you're all having a better day than me!


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> I can't believe my bad luck today.
> I was getting my car ready for its MOT tomorrow - emptying all the junk out etc. and went to my shed to find my oil to top it up, but in the process I knocked over a tub of fence paint which went everywhere, so had a lovely mess to clear up. The yard was brown the air was blue!
> Then when I was on my way back out to the car I tripped and managed to stop myself from falling but I think I've either badly sprained or torn my hamstring in the same leg due for surgery. I felt tearing at the back of my thigh and the pain was so excruciating I thought I was going to faint.
> I took painkillers and used ice on it straight away and now have it strapped up but it may mean I can't have my arthroscopy on Monday.
> I am able to get about but any wrong move has me yelling in pain. I was going to ring the hospital to see what they think but my sister says I should give it until Friday in case it settles down and will be OK. I hope it does - goodness knows how long I'll have to wait if I have to postpone it. I've had too many problems with my bones and muscles the past few years and can't believe this has happened now. I haven't tried driving yet so I may have to cancel the MOT too  They say bad luck comes in threes so maybe that will be it
> 
> I hope you're all having a better day than me!


Oh goodness - that all sounds terrible ! I'm so sorry . I really hope your leg settles down .
Best wishes from Angie x


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> I can't believe my bad luck today.
> I was getting my car ready for its MOT tomorrow - emptying all the junk out etc. and went to my shed to find my oil to top it up, but in the process I knocked over a tub of fence paint which went everywhere, so had a lovely mess to clear up. The yard was brown the air was blue!
> Then when I was on my way back out to the car I tripped and managed to stop myself from falling but I think I've either badly sprained or torn my hamstring in the same leg due for surgery. I felt tearing at the back of my thigh and the pain was so excruciating I thought I was going to faint.
> I took painkillers and used ice on it straight away and now have it strapped up but it may mean I can't have my arthroscopy on Monday.
> I am able to get about but any wrong move has me yelling in pain. I was going to ring the hospital to see what they think but my sister says I should give it until Friday in case it settles down and will be OK. I hope it does - goodness knows how long I'll have to wait if I have to postpone it. I've had too many problems with my bones and muscles the past few years and can't believe this has happened now. I haven't tried driving yet so I may have to cancel the MOT too  They say bad luck comes in threes so maybe that will be it
> 
> I hope you're all having a better day than me!



Yikes! That’s one rough morning! Take care of that thigh….rest. Don’t cancel your surgery!


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> Oh goodness - that all sounds terrible ! I'm so sorry . I really hope your leg settles down .
> Best wishes from Angie x


Thanks Angie, I just hope my surgery can still go ahead because it's the same leg and I'll be on crutches and resting anyway.


----------



## jeff kushner

Lyn had a "Murphy's law" day! I hope that driving doesn't cause too much discomfort.....that way you can get the car-stuff out of the way before you PLAN to get surgery!

Glad you didn't put yourself in the hospital, early! Yikes

As always, in close, supervision, even self supervision.... meds are fine for this. 

Storytime; 
At the 1st ACL surgery in '91, Dr had told me 2 days in the hospital BUT he said if I could get X range of motion, I could go home. Surgery was on Friday morning. I went though Post-op and was in my room. As soon as I got there I told the Nurse assigned to me that I did not want the drip IV painkiller but would take the pills, so she gave me two then two more, then two more, then two more every TWO hours at first. Jim, my Dr came in to see me around 6PM, when I heard his voice in the hall, I took them all...8 I think. I hadn't eaten all day (drug users are smart) and w/i 15 minutes I could feel it kicking in....by the time he rolled in I had to fight to appear "sober" while showing him a near full range of motion. He was astonished, needless to say but I will anyway......just "cause".

He signed me out, wife came to pick me up but by then.....the drugs were wearing off, given I had just subjected myself to what would have been horrible pain.....well guess what....yeah, I was crying as Peg went in to get my meds while we waited at the drugstore. On top of it all, she had known I was going to do it so she was pissed angry at me too......hindsight while sitting in the passenger side of the car, leaning against the window....told me that was as stupid as doing the same thing years earlier with a wrist surgery.....yeah but that time it was a girl... she was very cute 17 and wanted a ride on my bike.....same day as surgery on my .....right wrist! The same right wrist that still hurts today.......LOL I paid for that one with twice the pain I would have had too.....but at least the memories are nice so it's cool.

I should add that despite the joking and possible appearance otherwise, I really am clean and sober, with a green thumb so to speak. I do not promote the use of overmedicating, I just tell my own stories of when I was an official Dumbazz and I haven't taken narcotic meds since '91........so that's like a lifetime ago...


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> I can't believe my bad luck today.
> I was getting my car ready for its MOT tomorrow - emptying all the junk out etc. and went to my shed to find my oil to top it up, but in the process I knocked over a tub of fence paint which went everywhere, so had a lovely mess to clear up. The yard was brown the air was blue!
> Then when I was on my way back out to the car I tripped and managed to stop myself from falling but I think I've either badly sprained or torn my hamstring in the same leg due for surgery. I felt tearing at the back of my thigh and the pain was so excruciating I thought I was going to faint.
> I took painkillers and used ice on it straight away and now have it strapped up but it may mean I can't have my arthroscopy on Monday.
> I am able to get about but any wrong move has me yelling in pain. I was going to ring the hospital to see what they think but my sister says I should give it until Friday in case it settles down and will be OK. I hope it does - goodness knows how long I'll have to wait if I have to postpone it. I've had too many problems with my bones and muscles the past few years and can't believe this has happened now. I haven't tried driving yet so I may have to cancel the MOT too  They say bad luck comes in threes so maybe that will be it
> 
> I hope you're all having a better day than me!


So sad to see that. Sometimes I feel like I'm going "down the river" in a hand basket too. And I can think of a better way to say it but just not here.. I'll be hoping and praying that the best for you be done. If they still want to do your surgery they might still want you to have a ride home in the first place. Can you get that?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Happy birthday @Cathie G! I really do hope that you enjoy your day!


----------



## jeff kushner

Happy Birthday Ms. Cathie, I hope that you get lots of toys and presents and cake, lots of CAKE!!!

Enjoy your day!

jeff


----------



## Warren

Happy Birthday Cathie!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yikes…. I see reporting that HRM The Queen is having issues this morning. 

Following further evaluation this morning, The Queen’s doctors are concerned for Her Majesty’s health and have recommended she remain under medical supervision.

The Queen remains comfortable and at Balmoral.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> So sad to see that. Sometimes I feel like I'm going "down the river" in a hand basket too. And I can think of a better way to say it but just not here.. I'll be hoping and praying that the best for you be done. If they still want to do your surgery they might still want you to have a ride home in the first place. Can you get that?


Thanks Cathie, yes they insist that someone collects you from hospital and stays with you for at least 24 hours after general anaesthetic so that was all arranged with my sister. However I contacted the surgeons office this morning because there was no overnight miracle and I was still in pain this morning, and because there is bruising it could complicate surgery (risk of blood clots etc) so it has been postponed and I will probably have the op mid October now. I'm happy with that because it's better safe than sorry and not too long extra to wait. I was worried I'd be bumped back to the bottom of the waiting list but it's fine.


----------



## Lyn W

Happy birthday Cathie!!


I hope you have a lovely day and do something special to celebrate!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Yes Mark - the Queen's family have all been sent for as there is 'grave concern' for her health. She is at Balmoral Castle in Scotland which is where she goes every summer and the BBC are treating the statement that doctors are very concerned as a sign that she is deteriorating. The palace officials usually play everything down so it is highly possible that the queen is dying.
I've not always been a fan of the younger Royals but you have to respect for a 96 year old lady who up until a couple of days ago was still doing her duty, and although it is an inevitability I am sad at the thought she may not be here much longer.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Happy birthday @Cathie G! I really do hope that you enjoy your day!


Good to see you and hope your family and all torts are well - have you made a start at your University yet?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all, Yes Mark - the Queen's family have all been sent for as there is 'grave concern' for her health. She is at Balmoral Castle in Scotland which is where she goes every summer and the BBC are treating the statement that doctors are very concerned as a sign that she is deteriorating. The palace officials usually play everything down so it is highly possible that the queen is dying. I've not always been a fan of the younger Royals but you have to respect for a 96 year old lady who up until a couple of days ago was still doing her duty, and although it is an inevitability I am sad at the thought she may not be here much longer.


 Long story…but yes, Balmoral the Queens “summer digs”. Ive been there a few times & rented a nice cottage just down the road. Even had Royal “secret service” checking out things when some Royals came visiting the people in the residence next door. That entire Dee Side is quite nice, remote. Braemar Castle right up the road & Balmoral right there as well. A few good pubs & lots of wildlife & good hill walking.

We stayed at The Knock a few times.


----------



## Lyn W

Sadly it's just been announced that The Queen died this afternoon - no time or details given but they waited until all family had arrived before the announcement.
RIP Lizzie
So the UK now has a King - Charles (If he keeps that as his Regnal name)


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Good to see you and hope your family and all torts are well - have you made a start at your University yet?


Thanks @Lyn W! University starts next year somewhere in February, but the reason I've been so quite is that I was in Ireland for a few weeks
Both torts are doing excellent, Zvezda is growing a lot with the break of Spring


Sunny is fully healed thanks to all the help you guys provided. He's also just past his MBD, now having full control over both his hind legs, with an increased appetite as well.
How are you doing? Hopefuly you don't hurt too much after the fall?


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Yes Mark - the Queen's family have all been sent for as there is 'grave concern' for her health. She is at Balmoral Castle in Scotland which is where she goes every summer and the BBC are treating the statement that doctors are very concerned as a sign that she is deteriorating. The palace officials usually play everything down so it is highly possible that the queen is dying.
> I've not always been a fan of the younger Royals but you have to respect for a 96 year old lady who up until a couple of days ago was still doing her duty, and although it is an inevitability I am sad at the thought she may not be here much longer.





Lyn W said:


> Sadly it's just been announced that The Queen died this afternoon - no time or details given but they waited until all family had arrived before the announcement.
> RIP Lizzie
> So the UK now has a King - Charles (If he keeps that as his Regnal name)


I just saw, it was so quick!
A few hours ago I saw the news that she was under medical supervision, and now she's past


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Thanks @Lyn W! University starts next year somewhere in February, but the reason I've been so quite is that I was in Ireland for a few weeks
> Both torts are doing excellent, Zvezda is growing a lot with the break of Spring
> View attachment 349677
> 
> Sunny is fully healed thanks to all the help you guys provided. He's also just past his MBD, now having full control over both his hind legs, with an increased appetite as well.
> How are you doing? Hopefuly you don't hurt too much after the fall?


I'd forgotten about your trip to Ireland, I hope you had a good time. 
Pleased to hear the torts are doing well too.
My leg is painful to walk on and stand - makes me shout out sometimes, but all I can do is wait for it to heal. At least I'm OK driving so won't be too stuck at home as long as I don't have far to walk when I arrive anywhere.


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> I just saw, it was so quick!
> A few hours ago I saw the news that she was under medical supervision, and now she's past


She was up and about meeting our new PM a couple of days ago . She has been looking frail recently so wouldn't surprise anyone if she had a terminal illness we weren't told about. She will be missed by many.
The BBC took their eye off the ball - they have been broadcasting about the Queen's health since about 1 pm here and when I was flicking through the channels I heard the latest news on the lesser Channel 5 so went back to BBC and they were still going on about the fact we were waiting for an update.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> She was up and about meeting our new PM a couple of days ago . She has been looking frail recently so wouldn't surprise anyone if she had a terminal illness we weren't told about. She will be missed by many.
> The BBC took their eye off the ball - they have been broadcasting about the Queen's health since about 1 pm here and when I was flicking through the channels I heard the latest news on the lesser Channel 5 so went back to BBC and they were still going on about the fact we were waiting for an update.


She wasn't the most liked person around the world, but you have to give that she changed the world regardless, and that any death is sad.
I hope I don't sound disrespectful, but I can't help but wonder what this means for the monarchy and for a Scotland that wants to leave. So all eyes are now on how Charles handles it


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> She wasn't the most liked person around the world, but you have to give that she changed the world regardless, and that any death is sad.
> I hope I don't sound disrespectful, but I can't help but wonder what this means for the monarchy and for a Scotland that wants to leave. So all eyes are now on how Charles handles it


Even in the UK there a lot of republicans who would be rid of a monarchy, but
I think they'll be safe enough for a good while yet even though Charles III wouldn't be everyone's choice of King. There is a lot of modernising and slimming down of it planned for the future with many hangers on (extended royal family) being reduced. 
As for Scotland - that will be down to another referendum if the UK Government allow it. Even in Wales many call for a break from the UK too. It will be sad to break up the UK and I'm not sure how Scotland and Wales would manage on their own but politics is banned so I'll stop there.


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Even in the UK there a lot of republicans who would be rid of a monarchy, but
> I think they'll be safe enough for a good while yet even though Charles III wouldn't be everyone's choice of King. There is a lot of modernising and slimming down of it planned for the future with many hangers on (extended royal family) being reduced.
> As for Scotland - that will be down to another referendum if the UK Government allow it. Even in Wales many call for a break from the UK too. It will be sad to break up the UK and I'm not sure how Scotland and Wales would manage on their own but politics is banned so I'll stop there.


I forgot about that, Tidgy's dad is always watching
On that note I bid you all a good night!


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> I forgot about that, Tidgy's dad is always watching
> On that note I bid you all a good night!


........ Yvonne would remind us I'm sure!
Good night sleep well


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, yes they insist that someone collects you from hospital and stays with you for at least 24 hours after general anaesthetic so that was all arranged with my sister. However I contacted the surgeons office this morning because there was no overnight miracle and I was still in pain this morning, and because there is bruising it could complicate surgery (risk of blood clots etc) so it has been postponed and I will probably have the op mid October now. I'm happy with that because it's better safe than sorry and not too long extra to wait. I was worried I'd be bumped back to the bottom of the waiting list but it's fine.


Good that looks like it worked out.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sadly it's just been announced that The Queen died this afternoon - no time or details given but they waited until all family had arrived before the announcement.
> RIP Lizzie
> So the UK now has a King - Charles (If he keeps that as his Regnal name)


I'll so miss her. I figured that day was coming soon though when I realized how old she was. It was kind of a shock to realize and so I prepared myself. I've always just liked her. She was the queen longer than I have been alive. And kept doing her work as long as she could.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Happy birthday Cathie!!
> View attachment 349674
> 
> I hope you have a lovely day and do something special to celebrate!!


I did and decided to foster a kitten for my grandson's girlfriend. Joe's loving it  so I'm either stealing the cat or picking out another kitten in a couple of months


----------



## Cathie G

TheLastGreen said:


> Happy birthday @Cathie G! I really do hope that you enjoy your day!


I did and today is even better since you're back. I've missed your input and pictures


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
As you can imagine our TV programmes are full of the Life of the Queen as I'm sure many of your TV channels are. I hope this helps you start your day with a smile.
I think this shows her softer side and sense of humour as she celebrated her 70th Jubilee





Happy Friday


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> As you can imagine our TV programmes are full of the Life of the Queen as I'm sure many of your TV channels are. I hope this helps you start your day with a smile.
> I think this shows her softer side and sense of humour as she celebrated her 70th Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday


I like the double rainbow   it so fits.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I like the double rainbow   it so fits.


I can't see any rainbows - is the video playing Paddington having tea with the queen for you?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I can't see any rainbows - is the video playing Paddington having tea with the queen for you?


No. It was todays newscasts over the UK's response even standing in the rain to be there and sad at their loss . And then the good Lord put a double  in the sky and another one later elsewhere. At the gatherings. I loved the Paddington video back during her jubilee also I've been watching her antics for many years


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> No. It was todays newscasts over the UK's response even standing in the rain to be there and sad at their loss . And then the good Lord put a double  in the sky and another one later elsewhere. At the gatherings. I loved the Paddington video back during her jubilee also I've been watching her antics for many years


Ah yes I see what you mean. There was a shot of Windsor Castle which was her main home with a rainbow which I thought was quite poignant.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Another interesting morning here in the UK with the formal proclamations of the death of the Queen and the succession of a new king by the Accession Council having taken place at St James Place in London. A very traditional ceremony going back 100s of years which hasn't been seen for 70 years so new to many of us. 
Tomorrow there will be similar proclamations and processions all over the UK - a chance to see history in the making. Sadly I can't go because of my latest injury but some of my nephews may go. Our new prince and princess of Wales will be William and Kate. 
Not everybody will think this is money well spent or necessary in the modern world but it is nice to see historical pageantry in action. 

I hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Another interesting morning here in the UK with the formal proclamations of the death of the Queen and the succession of a new king by the Accession Council having taken place at St James Place in London. A very traditional ceremony going back 100s of years which hasn't been seen for 70 years so new to many of us.
> Tomorrow there will be similar proclamations and processions all over the UK - a chance to see history in the making. Sadly I can't go because of my latest injury but some of my nephews may go. Our new prince and princess of Wales will be William and Kate.
> Not everybody will think this is money well spent or necessary in the modern world but it is nice to see historical pageantry in action.
> 
> I hope you all have a good Saturday.



Yes. Lots of “pomp & circumstance” this morning on our morning news. I started watching about 0400 & this was right before all the oath taking and officialdom in the super secret chamber room. Signing & all the witnessing & signatures. Nice to see everyone in proper dress & decorum and respecting a long-held tradition. Unlike our previous administration who seems to want to burn our democracy down & sell to the highest bidder. God Save the King.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice Autumnal days now, not too hot, not too cold, not too humid. I got out kayaking for a few enjoyable hours in the morning.

The Launch Venue


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Ah yes I see what you mean. There was a shot of Windsor Castle which was her main home with a rainbow which I thought was quite poignant.


I also got to see a rainbow in another area of the gatherings that was only half a rainbow  on the news . As far as I'm concerned a rainbow's a rainbow  . The double one over her home was the one that comforted me the most.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. Lots of “pomp & circumstance” this morning on our morning news. I started watching about 0400 & this was right before all the oath taking and officialdom in the super secret chamber room. Signing & all the witnessing & signatures. Nice to see everyone in proper dress & decorum and respecting a long-held tradition. Unlike our previous administration who seems to want to burn our democracy down & sell to the highest bidder. God Save the King.


I love the long history of it all. That makes a statement in itself about the kindness of the UK people as a whole.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a bright warm day here. 
I'm still resting my hamstring as much as possible and have a lovely big purple bruise down the back of my thigh. I'm still annoyed at myself for being so careless.

I'm just getting on with some light chores and watching TV. They showed the Queen's cortege leaving Balmoral on its way to Edinburgh for a few days - thousands of people lining the roads. We've also had the Proclamations read in all 4 countries of the UK and Charles will be visiting them during the week and carrying on with all constitutional stuff in London.

I hope you all have a lovely restful Sunday
TTFN


----------



## jeff kushner

I recently came up with the idea of installing lawn irrigation at Kerry's ...all in prep for me moving in in 2 yrs. I used to install them for people "on the side" many years ago. I had designed a system back then requiring 0 maintenance so I'm not new to these. It was mostly a matter of getting up to speed on the new features and tech available over the past couple weeks. I had several boxes sent to her home and drove over Friday so see our new toys.

I last installed one 22 years ago......we installed Kerry system in the front yard yesterday 

Today,
I need to be in a hospital! 

*SHE* was supposed to dig to the 250LF trench,

*I *was to build and mount the manifold of zone valves in the crawl space & connect, then help her install the piping so I could install the heads.

Life rarely works out like you plan.....but Kerry is much better than I am about managing her own expectations.....she just rolls with it.....I have to get a little "sketchy" before I realize....it's all okay, Superman doesn't have to leap tall buildings all the time. I couldn't dig and get my stuff done.....LOL

Tide with the full moon was high Friday....we had waterfront property, with fish!! The Rosin creek off the Chester river is what she backs to but it's typically "water view". 





OK, question.....do you swerve for things that you perceive to possibly be a turtle in the road or is it just me? I wonder if it's because bike riders by habit study the road far more intently that car drivers (it probably has to do with that whole life-death thing) that maybe I "see" them when they aren't there?

Anyway, do other people sometimes react to something that you thought was, but wasn't a turtle?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. Lots of “pomp & circumstance” this morning on our morning news. I started watching about 0400 & this was right before all the oath taking and officialdom in the super secret chamber room. Signing & all the witnessing & signatures. Nice to see everyone in proper dress & decorum and respecting a long-held tradition. Unlike our previous administration who seems to want to burn our democracy down & sell to the highest bidder. God Save the King.


I've had a bad taste in my mouth about Charles ever since he married Diana yet still carried on with what's her name. . . Camilla. Why didn't he marry Camilla instead? I can't find it in my heart to have respect for him.


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> I recently came up with the idea of installing lawn irrigation at Kerry's ...all in prep for me moving in in 2 yrs. I used to install them for people "on the side" many years ago. I had designed a system back then requiring 0 maintenance so I'm not new to these. It was mostly a matter of getting up to speed on the new features and tech available over the past couple weeks. I had several boxes sent to her home and drove over Friday so see our new toys.
> 
> I last installed one 22 years ago......we installed Kerry system in the front yard yesterday
> 
> Today,
> I need to be in a hospital!
> 
> *SHE* was supposed to dig to the 250LF trench,
> 
> *I *was to build and mount the manifold of zone valves in the crawl space & connect, then help her install the piping so I could install the heads.
> 
> Life rarely works out like you plan.....but Kerry is much better than I am about managing her own expectations.....she just rolls with it.....I have to get a little "sketchy" before I realize....it's all okay, Superman doesn't have to leap tall buildings all the time. I couldn't dig and get my stuff done.....LOL
> 
> Tide with the full moon was high Friday....we had waterfront property, with fish!! The Rosin creek off the Chester river is what she backs to but it's typically "water view".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, question.....do you swerve for things that you perceive to possibly be a turtle in the road or is it just me? I wonder if it's because bike riders by habit study the road far more intently that car drivers (it probably has to do with that whole life-death thing) that maybe I "see" them when they aren't there?
> 
> Anyway, do other people sometimes react to something that you thought was, but wasn't a turtle?


Lol!

You better hang on to her and treat her right. She's a keeper!


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> I recently came up with the idea of installing lawn irrigation at Kerry's ...all in prep for me moving in in 2 yrs. I used to install them for people "on the side" many years ago. I had designed a system back then requiring 0 maintenance so I'm not new to these. It was mostly a matter of getting up to speed on the new features and tech available over the past couple weeks. I had several boxes sent to her home and drove over Friday so see our new toys.
> 
> I last installed one 22 years ago......we installed Kerry system in the front yard yesterday
> 
> Today,
> I need to be in a hospital!
> 
> *SHE* was supposed to dig to the 250LF trench,
> 
> *I *was to build and mount the manifold of zone valves in the crawl space & connect, then help her install the piping so I could install the heads.
> 
> Life rarely works out like you plan.....but Kerry is much better than I am about managing her own expectations.....she just rolls with it.....I have to get a little "sketchy" before I realize....it's all okay, Superman doesn't have to leap tall buildings all the time. I couldn't dig and get my stuff done.....LOL
> 
> Tide with the full moon was high Friday....we had waterfront property, with fish!! The Rosin creek off the Chester river is what she backs to but it's typically "water view".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, question.....do you swerve for things that you perceive to possibly be a turtle in the road or is it just me? I wonder if it's because bike riders by habit study the road far more intently that car drivers (it probably has to do with that whole life-death thing) that maybe I "see" them when they aren't there?
> 
> Anyway, do other people sometimes react to something that you thought was, but wasn't a turtle?



Yes. I’m a swerver & a stopper.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I've had a bad taste in my mouth about Charles ever since he married Diana yet still carried on with what's her name. . . Camilla. Why didn't he marry Camilla instead? I can't find it in my heart to have respect for him.


I never liked that either but truely I don't think he was allowed to because of Camilla's station in life. It's as broad as it is long.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes. I’m a swerver & a stopper.


Oooh and yeah  who is that cutie that needs to be saved


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I've had a bad taste in my mouth about Charles ever since he married Diana yet still carried on with what's her name. . . Camilla. Why didn't he marry Camilla instead? I can't find it in my heart to have respect for him.


Yes many feel like that here and there were calls for him to be passed over as the Queen's heir in favour of William. Camilla is also still regarded as the scarlet woman responsible for Diana's downward spiral into her problems. There was great surprise when the Queen announced earlier this year that when Charles became king she would be known as 'queen consort' rather than remain a duchess, because she didn't like Camilla either to start with. Apparently she wasn't considered good enough or suitable for him to marry when they were young so she married someone else. But times have changed and the Queen has had to accept her and his sons have, so I suppose it's happy families all around. People don't forget though.


----------



## jeff kushner

I'm sorry Lyn but every time I see them, in my mind it's "Charles and the skank".

My prospective is that Diana was overwhelmed by the results of her own decisions.....but it did not excuse the behavior by Charles. I have dated more than any 2 men alive combined but I've never dated a married woman unless her husband knew and wouldn't if he didn't. I've seen how grown men can enamor and manipulate even smart girls by expanding their horizons and what he did to that girl was criminal.....he knew what he was doing and he shouldn't have. 

Just my opinion of course......your results may vary....



Thanks guys, for the affirmation that I'm not the only one stopping or swerving for our little friends!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, 
It's very warm here again today - in the mid 70's but slightly overcast. Temps are set to drop down to low 60s by the weekend but no rain expected in my area. 
I hope you all have a good start to the new week.


----------



## jeff kushner

We finally got a good soaking on/off rain over the past two days......even Kerry's yard greened up after looking like lunar tundra for the past month. She sent me a picture to show that you can't tell where we installed the pipe/sprinklers. I think she's trying to make me feel good about the fruits of my labor....she's intuitive like that....LOL.

We know how you girls do it....you boost us up either via our own ego's or the "good boy" thing..........usually by the time that I catch on that it's happened again, I'm halfway to completing what ever it was because in reality, I respond well to those things!!

....Oh man, Kerry just called as I finished typing that and I read aloud the last paragraph ,,,,,she nearly drove off the road laughing............it's sad, it really is....LOL

have a good one folks!


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> I'm sorry Lyn but every time I see them, in my mind it's "Charles and the skank".
> 
> My prospective is that Diana was overwhelmed by the results of her own decisions.....but it did not excuse the behavior by Charles. I have dated more than any 2 men alive combined but I've never dated a married woman unless her husband knew and wouldn't if he didn't. I've seen how grown men can enamor and manipulate even smart girls by expanding their horizons and what he did to that girl was criminal.....he knew what he was doing and he shouldn't have.
> 
> Just my opinion of course......your results may vary....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, for the affirmation that I'm not the only one stopping or swerving for our little friends!!


No need to apologise to me - many people in the UK feel the same. 
She's obviously the love of his life though, and such a shame that the old constitution at the time didn't allow them to marry when they were young. It would have saved so much heartbreak for everyone involved. Thank goodness it's changed with the times.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
I can't believe how painful torn hamstrings are, just one move in the wrong direction or stepping on a stone etc can send shock waves right through me. Anyone near me would be forgiven for thinking I have Tourette's Syndrome when I suddenly shout out, I think it's best I stay home where I can shout and hobble about in any ungainly manner I want.
It's a grey day here and we've had some light showers this morning but we need so much more.
I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Maro2Bear

As Jeff noted above, finally a few soaking showers passed through our area. I would have liked more  but it is what it is. Temps cooler & no longer baking our gardens.

Here are some Coleus on our front porch that we started from weeee seeds back in March. Looking nice now - i might bring them inside and over Winter.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> I can't believe how painful torn hamstrings are, just one move in the wrong direction or stepping on a stone etc can send shock waves right through me. Anyone near me would be forgiven for thinking I have Tourette's Syndrome when I suddenly shout out, I think it's best I stay home where I can shout and hobble about in any ungainly manner I want.
> It's a grey day here and we've had some light showers this morning but we need so much more.
> I hope you have a good day.



Yes….take it easy & blame the pain on the rain!


----------



## Jan A

I believe Camilla was married & Prince Charles nevertheless had an affair with her. The Queen was against the affair & used her powers to redirect Prince Charles towards he would be the next King & it was his duty & obligation to marry someone who could give him children & create his successors. 


Yvonne G said:


> I've had a bad taste in my mouth about Charles ever since he married Diana yet still carried on with what's her name. . . Camilla. Why didn't he marry Camilla instead? I can't find it in my heart to have respect for hima


----------



## Jan A

jeff kushner said:


> We finally got a good soaking on/off rain over the past two days......even Kerry's yard greened up after looking like lunar tundra for the past month. She sent me a picture to show that you can't tell where we installed the pipe/sprinklers. I think she's trying to make me feel good about the fruits of my labor....she's intuitive like that....LOL.
> 
> We know how you girls do it....you boost us up either via our own ego's or the "good boy" thing..........usually by the time that I catch on that it's happened again, I'm halfway to completing what ever it was because in reality, I respond well to those things!!
> 
> ....Oh man, Kerry just called as I finished typing that and I read aloud the last paragraph ,,,,,she nearly drove off the road laughing............it's sad, it really is....LOL
> 
> have a good one folks!


I've tried to "bait & switch" my hubby. He's impervious to those kind of wiles. He''s like a tortoise in that he focuses on one thing at a time & any efforts to divert him from his focus are ineffective at best. Not even a nice cold beer will divert him. Better toughen up "buttercup." LOL


----------



## Jan A

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> I can't believe how painful torn hamstrings are, just one move in the wrong direction or stepping on a stone etc can send shock waves right through me. Anyone near me would be forgiven for thinking I have Tourette's Syndrome when I suddenly shout out, I think it's best I stay home where I can shout and hobble about in any ungainly manner I want.
> It's a grey day here and we've had some light showers this morning but we need so much more.
> I hope you have a good day.


Torn hamstrings take forever to heal. My best wishes that you heal rapidly & the imbalance doesn't create another disaster. Stay away from slick or wet surfaces, too.


----------



## Lyn W

Jan A said:


> I believe Camilla was married & Prince Charles nevertheless had an affair with her. The Queen was against the affair & used her powers to redirect Prince Charles towards he would be the next King & it was his duty & obligation to marry someone who could give him children & create his successors.


When they first met they were both single but Camilla wasn't royal marriage material for some reason according to the Constitution. It's all out there if you google it but his marriage to Diana was doomed from the start really and she had her doubts about him but no doubt like many brides thought she could change him. 
The Queens kids have certainly given her some headaches.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> When they first met they were both single but Camilla wasn't royal marriage material for some reason according to the Constitution. It's all out there if you google it but his marriage to Diana was doomed from the start really and she had her doubts about him but no doubt like many brides thought she could change him.
> The Queens kids have certainly given her some headaches.


The one I really cannot stand is Andrew. In all the photos in the news recently, he looks sulky, rather than sad - of course, he is very angry to be deprived of his honours and medals - and I think was hoping to get them back before the Queen died. He is a deeply unpleasant chap, and very full of his sense of entitlement. 
The one I really admire is Princess Anne, who does all sorts of work for charities, etc -proper work, not just appearing for the odd photo - and is a very good down-to-earth sort of person.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> I can't believe how painful torn hamstrings are, just one move in the wrong direction or stepping on a stone etc can send shock waves right through me. Anyone near me would be forgiven for thinking I have Tourette's Syndrome when I suddenly shout out, I think it's best I stay home where I can shout and hobble about in any ungainly manner I want.
> It's a grey day here and we've had some light showers this morning but we need so much more.
> I hope you have a good day.


What have the doctors said to do? Poor you. when I do something like that I wrap it and make myself sit. And only move enough to get my daily chores done. It's so frustrating because I could be doing so many fun things since I'm retired and have to just sit around and heal.


----------



## jeff kushner

I apologized b/c I was criticizing an aspect of your Countries Royalty, but thank you. 

Simply by your maturity, I'm guessing you aren't a kid.....ok, by a stretch but I like to swing short with girls ages. LOL

Keep moving that hammy just a little as you rest and are letting it heal, it will; keep it from locking....massage is excellent too....4-5 times a day if you can get someone to do it, great but self-massage is also good...just more work for you!

I am NOT a Dr but I also use high dose V-E...prob "placebo effect" but it makes me thinks I'm Popeye the Sailor....eat the V-E and feel like superman again sooner. 

When I punted, I kicked 100-150 balls a night. Punting does not cause pulled hams but because the extension muscles because so strong, pulled hams began happening when I ran with a burst, ran steps etc....& you're right, they hurt, especially it's it all the way up your bottom! (I met a guy in the Redskins training room with a rolled hammy......ripped behind the knee and was balled up at the top of his thigh. He didn't make cuts either.....LOL

Hope you feel better


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I apologized b/c I was criticizing an aspect of your Countries Royalty, but thank you.
> 
> Simply by your maturity, I'm guessing you aren't a kid.....ok, by a stretch but I like to swing short with girls ages. LOL
> 
> Keep moving that hammy just a little as you rest and are letting it heal, it will; keep it from locking....massage is excellent too....4-5 times a day if you can get someone to do it, great but self-massage is also good...just more work for you!
> 
> I am NOT a Dr but I also use high dose V-E...prob "placebo effect" but it makes me thinks I'm Popeye the Sailor....eat the V-E and feel like superman again sooner.
> 
> When I punted, I kicked 100-150 balls a night. Punting does not cause pulled hams but because the extension muscles because so strong, pulled hams began happening when I ran with a burst, ran steps etc....& you're right, they hurt, especially it's it all the way up your bottom! (I met a guy in the Redskins training room with a rolled hammy......ripped behind the knee and was balled up at the top of his thigh. He didn't make cuts either.....LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better


Yes all that too. You can't just sit totally still. I know I can't. Range of motion exercises when your allowed make a world of difference. but don't try to think you're super hyper shycho nut until the doctor says ok go fer it


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice day out - “Gone Kayaking”


----------



## Maggie3fan

I think The King and the Queen Consort were just acting like...well...people. I adored Diana. She always looked so bewildered at first. But she actually was just being 'people'. She absolutely knew what she was getting in to. But her choice of men was awful. Having said that I thought the night she danced with John Travolta was magical. She glowed.
Anyway I also adored and respected John and Jackie. We had the first real media. and that showed us that even people like the Kennedys...were just being people. Frankly I really don't want to know that much about anybody. Well, we got rain putting out the fires so I am going outside as well...collecting breakfast...


And I respected The Queen, and I always wondered...why did she carry her purse everywhere? I'm sure she didn't need one...she was just being people


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> The one I really cannot stand is Andrew. In all the photos in the news recently, he looks sulky, rather than sad - of course, he is very angry to be deprived of his honours and medals - and I think was hoping to get them back before the Queen died. He is a deeply unpleasant chap, and very full of his sense of entitlement.
> The one I really admire is Princess Anne, who does all sorts of work for charities, etc -proper work, not just appearing for the odd photo - and is a very good down-to-earth sort of person.
> Angie


Completely agree with you and Princess Anne has turned out to be the hardest working of all of them - she would have made a good queen.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> What have the doctors said to do? Poor you. when I do something like that I wrap it and make myself sit. And only move enough to get my daily chores done. It's so frustrating because I could be doing so many fun things since I'm retired and have to just sit around and heal.


I've not seen a doctor yet because from what I've learnt there's not much they can do other than strap it up and rest which is what I'm doing when I'm able - not easy when there's things that have to be done and no one else to do it. 
I like to tell people it happened when I was training for a marathon - I don't think they believe me though!


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> I apologized b/c I was criticizing an aspect of your Countries Royalty, but thank you.
> 
> Simply by your maturity, I'm guessing you aren't a kid.....ok, by a stretch but I like to swing short with girls ages. LOL
> 
> Keep moving that hammy just a little as you rest and are letting it heal, it will; keep it from locking....massage is excellent too....4-5 times a day if you can get someone to do it, great but self-massage is also good...just more work for you!
> 
> I am NOT a Dr but I also use high dose V-E...prob "placebo effect" but it makes me thinks I'm Popeye the Sailor....eat the V-E and feel like superman again sooner.
> 
> When I punted, I kicked 100-150 balls a night. Punting does not cause pulled hams but because the extension muscles because so strong, pulled hams began happening when I ran with a burst, ran steps etc....& you're right, they hurt, especially it's it all the way up your bottom! (I met a guy in the Redskins training room with a rolled hammy......ripped behind the knee and was balled up at the top of his thigh. He didn't make cuts either.....LOL
> 
> Hope you feel better


Thanks


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice day out - “Gone Kayaking”


Lovely sunny day here too - enjoy your day.


----------



## Lyn W

maggie3fan said:


> I think The King and the Queen Consort were just acting like...well...people. I adored Diana. She always looked so bewildered at first. But she actually was just being 'people'. She absolutely knew what she was getting in to. But her choice of men was awful. Having said that I thought the night she danced with John Travolta was magical. She glowed.
> Anyway I also adored and respected John and Jackie. We had the first real media. and that showed us that even people like the Kennedys...were just being people. Frankly I really don't want to know that much about anybody. Well, we got rain putting out the fires so I am going outside as well...collecting breakfast...
> View attachment 349871
> 
> And I respected The Queen, and I always wondered...why did she carry her purse everywhere? I'm sure she didn't need one...she was just being people


Did you see the video I posted a couple of pages back of her with Paddington Bear ?
That will answer your question about the purse Maggie.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, it's been a beautiful day here but temps steadily dropping as the week goes on. 
I hope you're all having a good Wednesday.


----------



## TheLastGreen

maggie3fan said:


> And I respected The Queen, and I always wondered...why did she carry her purse everywhere?


She used it to signal her servants. If someone was talking too long with her or about something she disliked, she would switch it to the opposite hand to get out of a conversation. After the signal was given her servants would fetch her to let her know she should "attend" to something else. I think she did the same type of thing with a ring she wore by playing with it.
(Beautiful image of Mary K by the way)


----------



## TheLastGreen

Lyn W said:


> Did you see the video I posted a couple of pages back of her with Paddington Bear ?
> That will answer your question about the purse Maggie.


Apparently people started leaving marmalade sandwiches and stuffed Paddington bears as a tribute to the queen, but since then the royal family has asked that people stop, most likely because the sandwiches being left out is food waste and it mifs/rots easily
Paddington bears account also released a statement after the queens passing. (Feels a bit weird saying that)


----------



## TheLastGreen

We have a yesterday today and tomorrow that sprang up in our garden. This year it's blooming profusely. The young stinkhout leaves above show just how nicely Spring is progressing here in SA


Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I think The King and the Queen Consort were just acting like...well...people. I adored Diana. She always looked so bewildered at first. But she actually was just being 'people'. She absolutely knew what she was getting in to. But her choice of men was awful. Having said that I thought the night she danced with John Travolta was magical. She glowed.
> Anyway I also adored and respected John and Jackie. We had the first real media. and that showed us that even people like the Kennedys...were just being people. Frankly I really don't want to know that much about anybody. Well, we got rain putting out the fires so I am going outside as well...collecting breakfast...
> View attachment 349871
> 
> And I respected The Queen, and I always wondered...why did she carry her purse everywhere? I'm sure she didn't need one...she was just being people


Yep exactly. I was heartbroken when John died and I was just a child. I prayed all day for him. Jackie too. She was another one I always just liked. Not for their status but for them just being people. I'm so glad my life is so unimportant that I'm not on public display every day.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Did you see the video I posted a couple of pages back of her with Paddington Bear ?
> That will answer your question about the purse Maggie.


I'll have to watch it again


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I've not seen a doctor yet because from what I've learnt there's not much they can do other than strap it up and rest which is what I'm doing when I'm able - not easy when there's things that have to be done and no one else to do it.
> I like to tell people it happened when I was training for a marathon - I don't think they believe me though!


A cane for some extra support maybe so you can take a little weight off the injury and still keep it moving?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty picture perfect day.



All Clear



Up River Under the Weeping River Birch


----------



## jeff kushner

You have had an absolutely spectacular day today to paddle! High 70's, light breeze, clear blue skies.....


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Pretty picture perfect day.
> 
> View attachment 349884
> 
> All Clear
> 
> View attachment 349885
> 
> Up River Under the Weeping River Birch


The second pic is so neat. Of course both are good but I like how the camera captured the shadows in the water on the second one.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Did you see the video I posted a couple of pages back of her with Paddington Bear ?
> That will answer your question about the purse Maggie.


I had to watch it again of course  I had forgotten how funny it was. Now it's even funnier  especially since I understand about that dang purse trick


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> As you can imagine our TV programmes are full of the Life of the Queen as I'm sure many of your TV channels are. I hope this helps you start your day with a smile.
> I think this shows her softer side and sense of humour as she celebrated her 70th Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday


Here we go again


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well we had a scare the other day. Rose was having problems with her balance and dizziness. That can happen with her because she has Menieres disease and Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo.(BPPV)
But the methods we do when she has a episode didn't work. So we took her to the hospital and they admitted her. The next day they did a MRI and a MRA. They were looking for a possible stroke. So we were waiting for the results and a PA came in and said they were having another doctor look at the results. So a day of worrying with no answers. Finally the doctor came in around 11am today and said everything is fine and you can go home. She is still a little dizzy but it will be great to have her home.
Here is the kicker, she had a 10 day cruise to Greece and Turkey planned with her girlfriends. The flight left today at noon.  I feel so sorry because she had to miss it.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we had a scare the other day. Rose was having problems with her balance and dizziness. That can happen with her because she has Menieres disease and Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo.(BPPV)
> But the methods we do when she has a episode didn't work. So we took her to the hospital and they admitted her. The next day they did a MRI and a MRA. They were looking for a possible stroke. So we were waiting for the results and a PA came in and said they were having another doctor look at the results. So a day of worrying with no answers. Finally the doctor came in around 11am today and said everything is fine and you can go home. She is still a little dizzy but it will be great to have her home.
> Here is the kicker, she had a 10 day cruise to Greece and Turkey planned with her girlfriends. The flight left today at noon.  I feel so sorry because she had to miss it.


But I'm glad she's ok & got checked out. Could she catch up with her friends by meeting them at a port where the cruise ship is tying up for the day or night?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we had a scare the other day. Rose was having problems with her balance and dizziness. That can happen with her because she has Menieres disease and Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo.(BPPV)
> But the methods we do when she has a episode didn't work. So we took her to the hospital and they admitted her. The next day they did a MRI and a MRA. They were looking for a possible stroke. So we were waiting for the results and a PA came in and said they were having another doctor look at the results. So a day of worrying with no answers. Finally the doctor came in around 11am today and said everything is fine and you can go home. She is still a little dizzy but it will be great to have her home.
> Here is the kicker, she had a 10 day cruise to Greece and Turkey planned with her girlfriends. The flight left today at noon.  I feel so sorry because she had to miss it.


Oh what a shame for Rose, so sorry she's had to miss that trip. Any chance she can fly out and join it somewhere? Mind you if she's not 100% and still dizzy they may not let her fly (I don't really know if that is possible as I haven't flown anywhere for years).
I'm really pleased they're letting her home. Get well soon Rose!


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray--Opo said:


> she has Menieres disease and Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo.(


All I saw was someone with all this stuff had a CRUISE scheduled! Way to go Rose!

Can I joke about being "dizzy"? ok, that was bad. I've heard the symptoms resemble migraine x3 + noise....does she get breathing issues too? 

Sorry that it came crashing down but what a lady! I don't know you guys' situation Ray, only that you guys seem to tackle things with grace and humor. 




I went out my little deck today, the one off my bedroom and heard a crack and instantly flattened against the glass sunroom that adjoins the deck on one side.....you do that when you live with big oaks (no point in looking up....you won't have time to react by then, even if it comes from the top at 10 stories). LOL

Then I looked up....at first I didn't see what happened......




Then I saw it...a Y shaped branch fell into another branch and it had "caught" the Y shaped branch, keeping it from falling on me below .....an audible "whew" was heard when the dots finally connected in my brain!



Granted, it's only 1-1/2" in dia. so it probably wouldn't have been lethal but man that woulda hurt!

Now I have a dead-fall trap.....best stay off that deck till the winds blow up!


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I've been getting visitors every day all day. And I started thinking where in the world is Lizzy's purse when you need it and her guards and stuff   I wouldn't have had to be so rude  well I did try to be nice about it.but did say just go home I have stuff to do.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> All I saw was someone with all this stuff had a CRUISE scheduled! Way to go Rose!
> 
> Can I joke about being "dizzy"? ok, that was bad. I've heard the symptoms resemble migraine x3 + noise....does she get breathing issues too?
> 
> Sorry that it came crashing down but what a lady! I don't know you guys' situation Ray, only that you guys seem to tackle things with grace and humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out my little deck today, the one off my bedroom and heard a crack and instantly flattened against the glass sunroom that adjoins the deck on one side.....you do that when you live with big oaks (no point in looking up....you won't have time to react by then, even if it comes from the top at 10 stories). LOL
> 
> Then I looked up....at first I didn't see what happened......
> 
> View attachment 349956
> 
> 
> Then I saw it...a Y shaped branch fell into another branch and it had "caught" the Y shaped branch, keeping it from falling on me below .....an audible "whew" was heard when the dots finally connected in my brain!
> View attachment 349957
> 
> 
> Granted, it's only 1-1/2" in dia. so it probably wouldn't have been lethal but man that woulda hurt!
> 
> Now I have a dead-fall trap.....best stay off that deck till the winds blow up!


I'm so glad that limb didn't make you sillier  it could have. My sister is recovering from a limb ( smaller in diameter) that a family dog was playing with. It stabbed her in her leg and it's been really hard for the wound to heal.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Well we had a scare the other day. Rose was having problems with her balance and dizziness. That can happen with her because she has Menieres disease and Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo.(BPPV)
> But the methods we do when she has a episode didn't work. So we took her to the hospital and they admitted her. The next day they did a MRI and a MRA. They were looking for a possible stroke. So we were waiting for the results and a PA came in and said they were having another doctor look at the results. So a day of worrying with no answers. Finally the doctor came in around 11am today and said everything is fine and you can go home. She is still a little dizzy but it will be great to have her home.
> Here is the kicker, she had a 10 day cruise to Greece and Turkey planned with her girlfriends. The flight left today at noon.  I feel so sorry because she had to miss it.


I'm glad Rose isn't sick and sad she missed her trip but glad she's home with you


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> But I'm glad she's ok & got checked out. Could she catch up with her friends by meeting them at a port where the cruise ship is tying up for the day or night?


She is going to see how she feels tomorrow. Then call the travel agent to see if there is something we can do. It will depend on how she feels.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Oh what a shame for Rose, so sorry she's had to miss that trip. Any chance she can fly out and join it somewhere? Mind you if she's not 100% and still dizzy they may not let her fly (I don't really know if that is possible as I haven't flown anywhere for years).
> I'm really pleased they're letting her home. Get well soon Rose!


Thanks Lyn, Rose is feeling much better. Her balance is back and not much dizziness. They did notice her blood pressure was on the high side. So we will go to our family physician for that. The ship doesn't leave port in Greece until the 18th. She will see if she can get there, if she feels good enough.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> All I saw was someone with all this stuff had a CRUISE scheduled! Way to go Rose!
> 
> Can I joke about being "dizzy"? ok, that was bad. I've heard the symptoms resemble migraine x3 + noise....does she get breathing issues too?
> 
> Sorry that it came crashing down but what a lady! I don't know you guys' situation Ray, only that you guys seem to tackle things with grace and humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out my little deck today, the one off my bedroom and heard a crack and instantly flattened against the glass sunroom that adjoins the deck on one side.....you do that when you live with big oaks (no point in looking up....you won't have time to react by then, even if it comes from the top at 10 stories). LOL
> 
> Then I looked up....at first I didn't see what happened......
> 
> View attachment 349956
> 
> 
> Then I saw it...a Y shaped branch fell into another branch and it had "caught" the Y shaped branch, keeping it from falling on me below .....an audible "whew" was heard when the dots finally connected in my brain!
> View attachment 349957
> 
> 
> Granted, it's only 1-1/2" in dia. so it probably wouldn't have been lethal but man that woulda hurt!
> 
> Now I have a dead-fall trap.....best stay off that deck till the winds blow up!


She doesn't have any breathing problems when she has a episode. In Nov 2015 driving back to Florida from Michigan. We had a 1 vehicle rollover on I75 in Georgia. I was in a coma for 3 months and ended up a double amputee. Right leg above the knee and right hand and part of the forearm. Many other injuries also, Rose hand a head injury and fractured vertebraes in her neck. That's what is causing the BPPV. So that's a short version of our story. But I have found humor helps me deal with it. That's why I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm glad Rose isn't sick and sad she missed her trip but glad she's home with you


Thanks Cathie, we are going to make a attempt to get her to Greece. But I think everything will have to work out perfect.


----------



## jeff kushner

I hope it does Ray, we all do!

The PG County "Blue-lights" are at the 7-11 next door, again. 3-4 suvs, but no tape so maybe just someone a bit intoxicated. The tape goes up when a shot has been fired from what I've seen. A dozen times in 5-6 yrs.....thank God no one has hit anyone in the time I've been here. The County recently instituted a curfew...they really had to, businesses demanded it.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> I hope it does Ray, we all do!
> 
> The PG County "Blue-lights" are at the 7-11 next door, again. 3-4 suvs, but no tape so maybe just someone a bit intoxicated. The tape goes up when a shot has been fired from what I've seen. A dozen times in 5-6 yrs.....thank God no one has hit anyone in the time I've been here. The County recently instituted a curfew...they really had to, businesses demanded it.


At least with my nasty neighbours I don't have to worry about shots being fired - I can't promise that they won't have to worry about the same from me though next time they cut my trees!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, Rose is feeling much better. Her balance is back and not much dizziness. They did notice her blood pressure was on the high side. So we will go to our family physician for that. The ship doesn't leave port in Greece until the 18th. She will see if she can get there, if she feels good enough.


I hope it all works out for her. I love Greece - so much ancient history.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
Another bright and sunny day here. 
Our new King isn't too far away from me today  
He's on the Welsh leg of his tour of the 4 nations of the UK, but with my gammy hammy leg I didn't think I'd be able to walk as far I'd have to, or stand too long, so watching it on TV. He's had to give his speeches in both the English and Welsh language, but he's given it his best shot. I've been hoping the Welsh nationalists wouldn't turn up to shout and boo at him - maybe they're waiting for William's visit - they don't want a Prince of Wales. 

We've been given an extra bank holiday for the Queens funeral on Monday so it will be a long weekend for most people in the UK. 

The new date for my op is the10th October so not too long - and I still have the option of postponing again if I don't think my hamstring has healed enough. Fingers crossed it will be much better by then

I hope you all have a good day.
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Autumnal weather is here, BUT the next 5-6 days sees us going back over the 90F marker, or there abouts. A full ten degrees above normal. But, overnight temps are great, below 60, and feeling good. Sooooo, it’s outdoor project time. Our outdoor shed doors are taking a beating & it’s time to replace. Yesterday we picked up a full sheet of exterior plywood, a few pieces of trim, a box of screws. Time to work on the door.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Autumnal weather is here, BUT the next 5-6 days sees us going back over the 90F marker, or there abouts. A full ten degrees above normal. But, overnight temps are great, below 60, and feeling good. Sooooo, it’s outdoor project time. Our outdoor shed doors are taking a beating & it’s time to replace. Yesterday we picked up a full sheet of exterior plywood, a few pieces of trim, a box of screws. Time to work on the door.


Sounds like an open and shut case to me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> She is going to see how she feels tomorrow. Then call the travel agent to see if there is something we can do. It will depend on how she feels.



Just be careful. You don’t want to have a “medical emergency” out in the middle of no where.


----------



## Cathie G

We are finally getting some nice weather for Sapphire. It's been so cold even during the day, he's not really gotten outside for very long for several days. It stayed nice and hot in the sun (a little above a 100°f or so) and a comfortable 80ish° f in the air today. Here's hoping we get a few more.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> At least with my nasty neighbours I don't have to worry about shots being fired - I can't promise that they won't have to worry about the same from me though next time they cut my trees!


Remember if you are shooting from a elevated position. You have a tendency to shot high.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> I hope it all works out for her. I love Greece - so much ancient history.


Rose is still feeling a little off. So she decided to stay home. They are already talking about Japan and S. Korea next year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Just be careful. You don’t want to have a “medical emergency” out in the middle of no where.


With her still not feeling 100%. She has decided not to go. We talked about a emergency in a area with no medical available. Could you imagine having a situation where the plane was half way over the ocean. When we were discussing that. I had a realization that my air travel anywhere but the U.S. Is probably my only option.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Another bright and sunny day here.
> Our new King isn't too far away from me today
> He's on the Welsh leg of his tour of the 4 nations of the UK, but with my gammy hammy leg I didn't think I'd be able to walk as far I'd have to, or stand too long, so watching it on TV. He's had to give his speeches in both the English and Welsh language, but he's given it his best shot. I've been hoping the Welsh nationalists wouldn't turn up to shout and boo at him - maybe they're waiting for William's visit - they don't want a Prince of Wales.
> 
> We've been given an extra bank holiday for the Queens funeral on Monday so it will be a long weekend for most people in the UK.
> 
> The new date for my op is the10th October so not too long - and I still have the option of postponing again if I don't think my hamstring has healed enough. Fingers crossed it will be much better by then
> 
> I hope you all have a good day.
> TTFN


Good luck with your hamstring.


----------



## LJL1982

Ray--Opo said:


> Good luck with your hamstring.





Lyn W said:


> Good morning all,
> Another bright and sunny day here.
> Our new King isn't too far away from me today
> He's on the Welsh leg of his tour of the 4 nations of the UK, but with my gammy hammy leg I didn't think I'd be able to walk as far I'd have to, or stand too long, so watching it on TV. He's had to give his speeches in both the English and Welsh language, but he's given it his best shot. I've been hoping the Welsh nationalists wouldn't turn up to shout and boo at him - maybe they're waiting for William's visit - they don't want a Prince of Wales.
> 
> We've been given an extra bank holiday for the Queens funeral on Monday so it will be a long weekend for most people in the UK.
> 
> The new date for my op is the10th October so not too long - and I still have the option of postponing again if I don't think my hamstring has healed enough. Fingers crossed it will be much better by then
> 
> I hope you all have a good day.
> TTFN


Sorry to hear you have had a bad leg, I know some excellent physios if you get stuck and need recommendations. I too considered heading into the Capital today but couldnt face the road closures...Cardiff has become a nightmare with all the one ways and cycle lanes as is!

I'm having a big sort out of my back oom this weekend to prep for what might be a decision not to hibernate my Ibera. I've convinced myself he has stones stuck in his tail and that's what his weight is made up of. He toileted some out recently and I think I can feel more. I swear it could just be some health anxiety by me though as he's eating and toileting and behaving perfectly normally! I'm tempted to get him an xray when I take another to the vets in the week...but the costs just stack up and probably unnecessarily. May as well prepare for a failure to hibernate by him as happened last year, and use the excuse to actually get things onto ebay which I've meant to shift for months!

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> With her still not feeling 100%. She has decided not to go. We talked about a emergency in a area with no medical available. Could you imagine having a situation where the plane was half way over the ocean. When we were discussing that. I had a realization that my air travel anywhere but the U.S. Is probably my only option.


I'm sorry Rose isn't feeling 100%yet and will miss this trip buuuttt... taking her time to heal is best. That'll just make the next trip even better.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is still feeling a little off. So she decided to stay home. They are already talking about Japan and S. Korea next year.


Better safe than sorry - there's no place like home if you're not feeling well. Next year sounds exciting and something for Rose to look forward to.


----------



## Lyn W

LJL1982 said:


> Sorry to hear you have had a bad leg, I know some excellent physios if you get stuck and need recommendations. I too considered heading into the Capital today but couldnt face the road closures...Cardiff has become a nightmare with all the one ways and cycle lanes as is!
> 
> I'm having a big sort out of my back room this weekend to prep for what might be a decision not to hibernate my Ibera. I've convinced myself he has stones stuck in his tail and that's what his weight is made up of. He toileted some out recently and I think I can feel more. I swear it could just be some health anxiety by me though as he's eating and toileting and behaving perfectly normally! I'm tempted to get him an xray when I take another to the vets in the week...but the costs just stack up and probably unnecessarily. May as well prepare for a failure to hibernate by him as happened last year, and use the excuse to actually get things onto ebay which I've meant to shift for months!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all.


I always use the trains when I go to Cardiff now to avoid the roads and steep parking fees. I'll be seeing a physio soon enough after I have an arthroscopy on my knee but many thanks for the offer of contacts.
Could it be that your tort needs more hydration/soaking? That generally seems to be the cause of stones - or maybe too much calcium in his diet? If he's a stone eater in the garden then it could be a mineral deficiency. In the US a product called Miner-All is used for that, I think it's available online here.
The last x-ray Lola had several years ago had the added cost of sedation with it so that they could relax his limbs to do it, but it was the only way to find out what was going on with him. That was with Sophie of Origin at the Whitchurch vet clinic.
I hope it's nothing serious. Best to keep him awake if there's a potential problem. Good luck with the ebay sales!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> We are finally getting some nice weather for Sapphire. It's been so cold even during the day, he's not really gotten outside for very long for several days. It stayed nice and hot in the sun (a little above a 100°f or so) and a comfortable 80ish° f in the air today. Here's hoping we get a few more.


Sounds like our climates have swapped over Cathie! Lola is still out enjoying the sun here in his favourite sheltered spot, but the temps have dropped considerably this weekend to about 62F. so he won't have much longer outside.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's bright and sunny here but definitely chillier. It would be a lovely day for a good walk - hopefully something I'll soon be able to do.
Lola is only just stirring in his hide and he'll soon be out looking for his breakfast so I'd better go and plate it up!! 
Have a good day and TTFN


----------



## jeff kushner

Nice and cool outside at the Nook. Just heard an owl hooting......


----------



## LJL1982

Lyn W said:


> I always use the trains when I go to Cardiff now to avoid the roads and steep parking fees. I'll be seeing a physio soon enough after I have an arthroscopy on my knee but many thanks for the offer of contacts.
> Could it be that your tort needs more hydration/soaking? That generally seems to be the cause of stones - or maybe too much calcium in his diet? If he's a stone eater in the garden then it could be a mineral deficiency. In the US a product called Miner-All is used for that, I think it's available online here.
> The last x-ray Lola had several years ago had the added cost of sedation with it so that they could relax his limbs to do it, but it was the only way to find out what was going on with him. That was with Sophie of Origin at the Whitchurch vet clinic.
> I hope it's nothing serious. Best to keep him awake if there's a potential problem. Good luck with the ebay sales!


He has lots of soaks...he ate them after I didn't realise they were in his enclosure...I tried to stop him but he swallowed them.

I've tried miner-all and all the cuttlefish and zoomed blocks in the world, nutrobal, everything. I think he thinks gravel is pellet food.

He's been pooing in the bath and some came out. I feel like I can feel some in his tail (but never really felt his tail before so it might be his down belows inside it!)

He's got a couple of weeks till hibernation decision. I'll keep daily bathing and check he's still eating.


----------



## Lyn W

LJL1982 said:


> He has lots of soaks...he ate them after I didn't realise they were in his enclosure...I tried to stop him but he swallowed them.
> 
> I've tried miner-all and all the cuttlefish and zoomed blocks in the world, nutrobal, everything. I think he thinks gravel is pellet food.
> 
> He's been pooing in the bath and some came out. I feel like I can feel some in his tail (but never really felt his tail before so it might be his down belows inside it!)
> 
> He's got a couple of weeks till hibernation decision. I'll keep daily bathing and check he's still eating.


Yes, you need to be sure he's passed them all and that his gut is empty before hibernation so there isn't anything that could turn toxic and kill him. It's a tricky business - I'm glad my tort isn't a hibernating species to save me making that decision. 
Do you use a fridge to keep the temps constant in our milder winters?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like an open and shut case to me.



Much of what i do hinges on the weather.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Much of what i do hinges on the weather.


I'm glad you latched on to my way of thinking.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm glad you latched on to my way of thinking.


Me too. It's become a religion. As the World Turns is one name for it.


----------



## Cathie G

I can't remember if I posted on this thread that I'm fostering a kitten. Well... I was so happy when Silvian finally got worn out today 

thats my living room floor because I have a new baby. and now she looks like this. Something tells me I'll be in for it soon .


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Sounds like our climates have swapped over Cathie! Lola is still out enjoying the sun here in his favourite sheltered spot, but the temps have dropped considerably this weekend to about 62F. so he won't have much longer outside.


LOur nights are really cool and we're getting


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> LOur nights are really cool and we're getting


Sorry somehow that posted. Our nights are getting colder and soon will be freezing. But we'll have really warm days with sunshine for quite a few days so I'm going to get Sapphire outside every single day I can.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a bright autumnal feeling morning here. 
No big plans for today, but I'm sure there's some overdue chores that need my attention - as always.
Wishing you a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## LJL1982

Lyn W said:


> Yes, you need to be sure he's passed them all and that his gut is empty before hibernation so there isn't anything that could turn toxic and kill him. It's a tricky business - I'm glad my tort isn't a hibernating species to save me making that decision.
> Do you use a fridge to keep the temps constant in our milder winters?


Yes randomly one of our built in wardrobes has a socket in it so ideal for a mini fridge!

He pooed a few more today so unless I'm absolutely sure. I'm more concerned that the weight I'm weighing him at could be 'stones' weight not tortoise weight and he could be too light to hibernate though he would have to have a lot in him to be the case!

I might just not hibernate him anyway as I'm not convinced it's beneficial to then and is always a risk.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Outdoor Shed Door project continues. Left door removed, exterior rotten surfaces removed, replaced with new panels/trim & painted & hung. Today, working on right-hand side. Similar rot if not more, especially on the bottom 1/3 of ply panels & trim. The trim had been glued, nailed & screwed into place, sooooooo, not the easiest to deconstruct. Lots of bugs, ants, wood worms, a few roaches, & lots of spiders. 

I can see why (inexperienced woodworkers) ppl don’t tackle even small projects. Soooo, many tools used! Power & hand.


----------



## jeff kushner

Spiderman song;
Spiderwebs
Spiderwebs
I got head-full of Spiderwebs!

4 hrs in a crawlspace, installing the sprinkler manifold near the well tank, wiring from the 6 valves up to the control panel upstairs, H2O sensor/alarms....one minor leak at a plastic to plastic threaded joint. I put a bucket under it (1 drop every 5 min) and bet Kerry that it stops before I see her again! She's on a well, it'll stop....the junk i9n the water will stop it.

Turned the big zone on...4 heads at 2.2gpm each, and the well pressure remained 60psi throughout my 1/2 hr test. Perfect! We still have the rear zones to add but the tough stuff is done and it all works beautifully. She ordered topsoil for Tues delivery. 

Came home with my tail btwn my legs again.....this weekend warrior stuff's gonna kill me! I did dodge a bullet at home though....I set my rear robot lawn mower out on Thurs and I was in the garage when I heard it run up on a stump....I went out, reset it but it kept giving my a "Bumper-pushed" condition and wouldn't run. I took it apart, removed the sensors, reinstalled everything and it still gave me an error. Dang....so I buttoned it up to look at later. Today is later.....so I went out, turned him on, entered my codes, told him to mow and wa la....Hose A works!! Yay jeff!


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Spiderman song;
> Spiderwebs
> Spiderwebs
> I got head-full of Spiderwebs!
> 
> 4 hrs in a crawlspace, installing the sprinkler manifold near the well tank, wiring from the 6 valves up to the control panel upstairs, H2O sensor/alarms....one minor leak at a plastic to plastic threaded joint. I put a bucket under it (1 drop every 5 min) and bet Kerry that it stops before I see her again! She's on a well, it'll stop....the junk i9n the water will stop it.
> 
> Turned the big zone on...4 heads at 2.2gpm each, and the well pressure remained 60psi throughout my 1/2 hr test. Perfect! We still have the rear zones to add but the tough stuff is done and it all works beautifully. She ordered topsoil for Tues delivery.
> 
> Came home with my tail btwn my legs again.....this weekend warrior stuff's gonna kill me! I did dodge a bullet at home though....I set my rear robot lawn mower out on Thurs and I was in the garage when I heard it run up on a stump....I went out, reset it but it kept giving my a "Bumper-pushed" condition and wouldn't run. I took it apart, removed the sensors, reinstalled everything and it still gave me an error. Dang....so I buttoned it up to look at later. Today is later.....so I went out, turned him on, entered my codes, told him to mow and wa la....Hose A works!! Yay jeff!



All set to “winterize”…. Good job. First thing in Spring…checking for frozen lines! Nice that she is on a well. I wish we were


----------



## jeff kushner

LOL...thanks Mark....no "winterization" needed for this system design. It's 100% completely maintenance-free system.....I shouldn't have to do a thing in the future other that to replace heads/valves as they wear out.

I designed this back in the 80's using Big Blue piping, now I use the crosslinked PEX....................w/auto drains at ea head. The PEX blue pipe is 6 times the cost of black poly or pvc but it can freeze solid with no issues. 

The Well is free water and well water is usually so much better than the chlorinated stuff you buy from WSSC. I swear they have an injection site near my office....or, cause we're at the bottom of a hill but in the mornings our office water smells like a swimming pool!! 

WSSC ("city") water will keep your grass alive, well water will make it grow....though your gardens seem to disprove that adage ...LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> LOL...thanks Mark....no "winterization" needed for this system design. It's 100% completely maintenance-free system.....I shouldn't have to do a thing in the future other that to replace heads/valves as they wear out.
> 
> I designed this back in the 80's using Big Blue piping, now I use the crosslinked PEX....................w/auto drains at ea head. The PEX blue pipe is 6 times the cost of black poly or pvc but it can freeze solid with no issues.
> 
> The Well is free water and well water is usually so much better than the chlorinated stuff you buy from WSSC. I swear they have an injection site near my office....or, cause we're at the bottom of a hill but in the mornings our office water smells like a swimming pool!!
> 
> WSSC ("city") water will keep your grass alive, well water will make it grow....though your gardens seem to disprove that adage ...LOL



Good job using the PEX 

We rarely water things other than plants in pots of course. Luckily this year there were just enough thunderstorms to keep things hydrated. I do have a rain barrel that i used this year to keep the sunflowers growing early on. Hate wasting water spraying lawns…..


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
It's been a long sad day here with processions and services for HRH - very moving; they had her horse and a couple of her corgis along the route at Windsor so a nice personal touch. It's not yet finished yet for the family who still have the private burial to attend later, some of them looked exhausted so hopefully they'll be able to rest and grieve in peace for a while.

It's been a chilly grey day in my part of the UK, I've worn socks for the first time in months!! Lola hasn't wanted to go out at all so he must feel the drop in temps but he's still eating a lot. 

I hope you're all having a good start to the week.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening all.
> It's been a long sad day here with processions and services for HRH - very moving; they had her horse and a couple of her corgis along the route at Windsor so a nice personal touch. It's not yet finished yet for the family who still have the private burial to attend later, some of them looked exhausted so hopefully they'll be able to rest and grieve in peace for a while.
> 
> It's been a chilly grey day in my part of the UK, I've worn socks for the first time in months!! Lola hasn't wanted to go out at all so he must feel the drop in temps but he's still eating a lot.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good start to the week.


Yes I hope they finally get some family time together. and it helps them heal a bit. Our news station played all of it. Of course I watched as much as I could with animals to deal with at that time of the morning. We are exactly 5 hours behind you here  I know because I had a power outage and one of my favorite clocks is now set to London time and I was too lazy to reset it. Then I googled and found out it was the UK time. After all that I have two clocks set. It's funny when younger family members can't remember that the atomic clock is our correct time.It ended up chilly here today, rainy and overcast also so Sapphire didn't get to go outside. But he'll be getting every single day of fresh air and sunshine that I can do before winter sets in. Most of our days are really warm but our nights are getting so cold. He's easy to carry outside for the day and back in at night though, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## jeff kushner

Bless you guys in the UK....it's been quite a jolt to many emotionally and ALL of your lives have been impacted over the past few days. To me, she was the only Queen in my life and I will miss the little stories that would pop up here occasionally.



Lyn W said:


> chilly grey day in my part of the UK


Isn't that the norm? LOL 

It's a blah day here....not the weather, it seems fine...crisp and cool this morning....I'm blah....feel like I played a double-header yesterday...no, not baseball, football a h h me ball every play! I feel like I've been in a car accident..............this is one of those sucky mornings. LOL
Everything below the ears, hurts. Ahhhhh, I keep telling myself that these are just the reminders of all those "good times".....lol, I crack myself up sometimes..............that's why I "get" Tammy so well<LMAO>

I'm going to dig up some water and motrin....hate taking stuff but sometimes I give in when I know I have important stuff to do later....boss would prob like it if I play my A game here, right?

have a good one guys....


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Bless you guys in the UK....it's been quite a jolt to many emotionally and ALL of your lives have been impacted over the past few days. To me, she was the only Queen in my life and I will miss the little stories that would pop up here occasionally.
> 
> 
> Isn't that the norm? LOL


It will be strange - especially when all our stamps, coins, bank notes and all the things that usually bear the Queen's image or EIIR, change. 

Most years the weather is cold and damp especially in Wales, but climate change has really kicked in this year with most parts of the UK officially in drought - it's been hot and sunny most days for months - not our usual climate at all. We all complain about the weather usually when it's cold and damp - it's a British pastime - but we're all hoping for some good bouts of rain now. We're just getting light showers when we've had any - doesn't have a chance to soak in.


----------



## Lyn W

A bit of a late hello but just popped in to see what you've been up to today.
I've not done anything special. 
I've bought myself a heated throw so I don't have to have too much heating on this winter. It only costs pence to run per hour - a lot cheaper than running the gas or electricity for hours. It's really cosy too so I should be nice and snuggly when I'm watching tv. 
Lola has a warm hide and I have a small radiator to run with his lamps and che etc so should be able to keep his room warm enough for when he's out and about in the day - having to think ahead this year with the sky high price increases. 
If we have a big freeze (anything's possible now!) then I can always burn the furniture - it all needs replacing anyway.
Hope you're all having a good day but time for me to hit the hay now so Nos Da!!


----------



## jeff kushner

Those "letric throws are nice Lyn, bet you love it already! Yes guys, its cool to be comfy! You are smart to conserve $$ now for the winter heating costs.....no one knows what's coming but it likely won't be getting cheaper.


Very different day today....this is nice...no pain, no migraine, no meds....dang, I could get used to this stuff real fast!
LOL..I laugh instead of whine, cause it keeps my head level. 

Speaking of laughing.....
You guys know Kerry and I are playing in her sandbox of a yard together....she got top soil delivered yesterday and I have in my possession more grass seed than anyone really should be allowed to have according to Homeland Security. That sets the scene; Kerry calls me yesterday on her way home from school to tell me that she would order more top soil from the place because she had to stop at the store to buy....you guessed it, grass seed for a teacher demonstration! It took me 3 full minutes to stop laughing......$$$ worth of seed not 15 feet away......the irony was just so rich in the moment! 

Enjoy the day guys...


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Those "letric throws are nice Lyn, bet you love it already! Yes guys, its cool to be comfy! You are smart to conserve $$ now for the winter heating costs.....no one knows what's coming but it likely won't be getting cheaper.
> 
> 
> Very different day today....this is nice...no pain, no migraine, no meds....dang, I could get used to this stuff real fast!
> LOL..I laugh instead of whine, cause it keeps my head level.
> 
> Speaking of laughing.....
> You guys know Kerry and I are playing in her sandbox of a yard together....she got top soil delivered yesterday and I have in my possession more grass seed than anyone really should be allowed to have according to Homeland Security. That sets the scene; Kerry calls me yesterday on her way home from school to tell me that she would order more top soil from the place because she had to stop at the store to buy....you guessed it, grass seed for a teacher demonstration! It took me 3 full minutes to stop laughing......$$$ worth of seed not 15 feet away......the irony was just so rich in the moment!
> 
> Enjoy the day guys...




Perfect time to get the lawn grass seed on the ground. Looks like come this Friday our day time & night time temps are optimal for germination. But….not today. Going to be another  hot one  for the books.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> A bit of a late hello but just popped in to see what you've been up to today.
> I've not done anything special.
> I've bought myself a heated throw so I don't have to have too much heating on this winter. It only costs pence to run per hour - a lot cheaper than running the gas or electricity for hours. It's really cosy too so I should be nice and snuggly when I'm watching tv.
> Lola has a warm hide and I have a small radiator to run with his lamps and che etc so should be able to keep his room warm enough for when he's out and about in the day - having to think ahead this year with the sky high price increases.
> If we have a big freeze (anything's possible now!) then I can always burn the furniture - it all needs replacing anyway.
> Hope you're all having a good day but time for me to hit the hay now so Nos Da!!




Lyn…. All of the UK might soon just not pay their electric/gas bill! Time for a revolt!

Shocking increases really -  The energy price cap increased by 12% in October 2021, 54% in April 2022 and is due to increase by 80% in October 2022 (gas by 91%, electricity by 70%). The April increase was equivalent to £700 more across a year for 'typical' levels of dual fuel consumption paid by direct debit.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Lyn…. All of the UK might soon just not pay their electric/gas bill! Time for a revolt!
> 
> Shocking increases really -  The energy price cap increased by 12% in October 2021, 54% in April 2022 and is due to increase by 80% in October 2022 (gas by 91%, electricity by 70%). The April increase was equivalent to £700 more across a year for 'typical' levels of dual fuel consumption paid by direct debit.


It is appalling what's happening - I don't know how some families will manage. There will have to big changes in how people live. There is some help available from the government but they still refuse to claim windfall tax from the energy giants more who are still making billions of pounds of profit. Our new PM wants to start North sea oil drilling again and even allow fracking - all damaging and a disaster for the environment.  Renewable energy seems to be taking a back seat in her plans - she is not a popular replacement for Boris and has already upset some of our allies - including France and the US - roll on the next elections!


----------



## Jan A

jeff kushner said:


> Bless you guys in the UK....it's been quite a jolt to many emotionally and ALL of your lives have been impacted over the past few days. To me, she was the only Queen in my life and I will miss the little stories that would pop up here occasionally.
> 
> 
> Isn't that the norm? LOL
> 
> It's a blah day here....not the weather, it seems fine...crisp and cool this morning....I'm blah....feel like I played a double-header yesterday...no, not baseball, football a h h me ball every play! I feel like I've been in a car accident..............this is one of those sucky mornings. LOL
> Everything below the ears, hurts. Ahhhhh, I keep telling myself that these are just the reminders of all those "good times".....lol, I crack myself up sometimes..............that's why I "get" Tammy so well<LMAO>
> 
> I'm going to dig up some water and motrin....hate taking stuff but sometimes I give in when I know I have important stuff to do later....boss would prob like it if I play my A game here, right?
> 
> have a good one guys....


Every little & big thing you did to your body during your "formative" yrs eventually comes back as a pain somewhere. And then there's the things you did when you should have known better. Hindsight is absolutely 100%.


----------



## jeff kushner

Yeah Jan, I learned that lovely bit of info a couple years ago but I'm VERY thankful I didn't know it when I was young. I wouldn't have had half then fun I've had.....so in my mind, it's a fair trade...I just whine about it.

Since we're all friends....I figure whining is ok as long as you're still getting it done...when it becomes an excuse for not doing whatever...I can't stand that attitude. 

My brothers and sisters from other Mothers in the UK are getting hammered....my heart goes out. It's kind of like marrying a stripper and finally figuring out it was a mistake a few years later. I hope that time comes quick for you guys! Mark is on point, and must be well read into the issues...kudos.

Kerry has a 2500sf garage roof that faces the sun......wonder what the watts per SF is these days. Might be my next project if the math looks good but that will take a few months to get up to speed on the tech/installs/issues. Well/septic means neither of us gets water or sewer bills or pay those added taxes with those cute little "fuel surcharges"--add renewable(FREE) power....seems like a pretty "unregulated", untaxed existence to me. I can be good with that. 

The creek in the back yard doesn't flow enough to turn much of a wheel but it does offer geo-thermal options. The trees prevent wind energy being an option but that sun....that will be an option if they do stupid things with the costs here.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Every little & big thing you did to your body during your "formative" yrs eventually comes back as a pain somewhere. And then there's the things you did when you should have known better. Hindsight is absolutely 100%.


Amen..but there's also those dang growing pains that never go away even when you finally kinda grew up.  Might as well have a blast while you can


----------



## jeff kushner

Just heard the funniest thing......the guy says the key to a long relationship with someone isn't liking the same things, it's hating the same things- together!

LMAO


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a warm day here but some rain's on the way later as it passes across the country - hope it gives us a good drench even if it is a quick one. 
Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's a warm day here but some rain's on the way later as it passes across the country - hope it gives us a good drench even if it is a quick one.
> Hope you're all having a good day.


Yesterday it was a lovely mid nineties and today it's the mid sixties. Just in time to usher in fall. It's supposed to get all the way down to the mid forties tonight. Eeeeek!!!! and even stay like that for the next few days. Sixties through the day and forties through the nights. We usually get a good frost though first and maybe even a freeze. Then we'll get Indian summer and I'll be able to get Sapphire out still. Then I guess winter  dang it. I guess we need it  so I'll try to not complain to loudly


----------



## jeff kushner

It is crisp this morning, a cool 59F when I left for work. We got rain yesterday and a lot of wind last night apparently as I slept. I walked out at 3AM to take my trash out and it looked like a HUGE dog was crouching at the curb?!?....I looked closer and it was a branch......a 1.5er fully "leaved" had broken off the tree and fallen in the road.....weird how stuff looks like really weird stuff sometimes LOL....there was a lot of neighborhood stuff- trash cans, branches.. everywhere when I drove out.

I looked for Matilda in her home yesterday but she was nowhere to be seen, she was dug in somewhere. Smart girl. 

I have 100lb of grass seed and the drop spreader to apply it, loaded in my truck to take to Kerry's this weekend so by Sunday, I'll be whining again from the whip marks...be forewarned<LOL>. 

I may do better as Linc will be home Saturday and I usually "Tom Sawyer" him into doing stuff when I need it.....he's a very smart & fit 24y/o kid and more like me in the "likes adventures" way than all of our other kids....but like a normal kid, doesn't want to do too much........but I'm very much wiser! He is selling Boston Whalers on Kent Island in Md now(shameless plug) and I always knew Whalers were $$$ because I spent half my childhood on the water but holy cow, you want to see what rich people buy? LMAO...stupid money, just stupid.....so if you have stupid $$ and want a unsinkable boat...there you go!

Anyway, we need to be done at her house this weekend, I'm getting tired of the project.......

I was thinking as I drove in this morning, how it bothers me that more and more folks seem to flaunt the laws as someone did something stupid in traffic at 3 digits at 4:30 in the morning....as I was being mad at all these guys, it hit me.....I ran though a mall, naked @ 16.....a mall filled with folks, and their children, not only did I do said crime, I got my girlfriend, my best friend and HIS girlfriend to join me...have to tell you guys about that sometime....but needless to say.....I'm not mad anymore!

Enjoy the day guys.........


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> It is crisp this morning, a cool 59F when I left for work. We got rain yesterday and a lot of wind last night apparently as I slept. I walked out at 3AM to take my trash out and it looked like a HUGE dog was crouching at the curb?!?....I looked closer and it was a branch......a 1.5er fully "leaved" had broken off the tree and fallen in the road.....weird how stuff looks like really weird stuff sometimes LOL....there was a lot of neighborhood stuff- trash cans, branches.. everywhere when I drove out.
> 
> I looked for Matilda in her home yesterday but she was nowhere to be seen, she was dug in somewhere. Smart girl.
> 
> I have 100lb of grass seed and the drop spreader to apply it, loaded in my truck to take to Kerry's this weekend so by Sunday, I'll be whining again from the whip marks...be forewarned<LOL>.
> 
> I may do better as Linc will be home Saturday and I usually "Tom Sawyer" him into doing stuff when I need it.....he's a very smart & fit 24y/o kid and more like me in the "likes adventures" way than all of our other kids....but like a normal kid, doesn't want to do too much........but I'm very much wiser! He is selling Boston Whalers on Kent Island in Md now(shameless plug) and I always knew Whalers were $$$ because I spent half my childhood on the water but holy cow, you want to see what rich people buy? LMAO...stupid money, just stupid.....so if you have stupid $$ and want a unsinkable boat...there you go!
> 
> Anyway, we need to be done at her house this weekend, I'm getting tired of the project.......
> 
> I was thinking as I drove in this morning, how it bothers me that more and more folks seem to flaunt the laws as someone did something stupid in traffic at 3 digits at 4:30 in the morning....as I was being mad at all these guys, it hit me.....I ran though a mall, naked @ 16.....a mall filled with folks, and their children, not only did I do said crime, I got my girlfriend, my best friend and HIS girlfriend to join me...have to tell you guys about that sometime....but needless to say.....I'm not mad anymore!
> 
> Enjoy the day guys.........




I saw you lowering this little guy into the water last weekend.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> I saw you lowering this little guy into the water last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 350202


That a little bigger than your Kayak!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’ve got a question; does expecting the unexpected make the unexpected expected? Or have I just had too much coffee?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’ve got a question; does expecting the unexpected make the unexpected expected? Or have I just had too much coffee?



It does, most certainly it does. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’ve got a question; does expecting the unexpected make the unexpected expected? Or have I just had too much coffee?


A good question, Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maro2Bear said:


> It does, most certainly it does. Makes perfect sense.


I’m thinking you’re suggesting that I’ve had too much coffee. Lol


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose is still feeling a little off. So she decided to stay home. They are already talking about Japan and S. Korea next year.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’ve got a question; does expecting the unexpected make the unexpected expected? Or have I just had too much coffee?


----------



## Gillian M

@Lyn W 
@Cowboy_Ken 
​


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> I saw you lowering this little guy into the water last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 350202


Gorgeous boat, gorgeous colors! Tranquility, not so much!


----------



## Cathie G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I’ve got a question; does expecting the unexpected make the unexpected expected? Or have I just had too much coffee?


I guess it comes down to, you have to have enough coffee to come up with a question like that  but yes. If it runs across your mind expect it. And you'll need the extra coffee


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got the blahs today. Don't really feel like even going outside to take care of the critters. I was planning to change out the water in the water troughs housing the turtles, but that just sounds like too much work for me today.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> View attachment 350207
> 
> 
> @Lyn W
> @Cowboy_Ken
> ​


Thank you Gillian I'm feeling better already, just have to watch my step so I don't undo the healing.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Thank you Gillian I'm feeling better already, just have to watch my step so I don't undo the healing.


Great. Glad to hear that, Lyn. Take it easy, please.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the blahs today. Don't really feel like even going outside to take care of the critters. I was planning to change out the water in the water troughs housing the turtles, but that just sounds like too much work for me today.


Hope your get-up-and-go returns soon Yvonne. 
Do you syphon the water out before replacing it? That's a lot less work than bailing out with a bucket.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Hope your get-up-and-go returns soon Yvonne.
> Do you syphon the water out before replacing it? That's a lot less work than bailing out with a bucket.


Will (my tortoise partner) set it up with a PVC coming from the bottom that I just have to tip down to the ground and it empties. I still have to use the shop vac to get what doesn't reach the drain. Then the time consuming part of filling each tub. I generally forget I'm doing this part and end up draining the over fill.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I've got the blahs today. Don't really feel like even going outside to take care of the critters. I was planning to change out the water in the water troughs housing the turtles, but that just sounds like too much work for me today.


Listen to your body. Take the day off.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cool & sunny here. Finally some perfect gardening weather. Ive raked, cut the lawn, transplanted & divided a few house plants, gave away a few Snake Plants & a fig tree or two. Cleaned the garage up, participated in a community “garage sale” (i had a bunch of hostas, liriope, monstera, & snake plants up for sale). Pulled some Japanese Stiltgrass for our Sully to graze on. Soon, a wee bonfire on the back deck. Thats enough for today. 65 degrees outside and loving it. (18C)


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Will (my tortoise partner) set it up with a PVC coming from the bottom that I just have to tip down to the ground and it empties. I still have to use the shop vac to get what doesn't reach the drain. Then the time consuming part of filling each tub. I generally forget I'm doing this part and end up draining the over fill.
> 
> View attachment 350227


I agree with Ray. Fall is settilng in around here also. Eat comfort food and get back to it tomorrow. Even the turtles may just want to not be disturbed. .


----------



## Cathie G

It's been so cool I drug out some leggings and long sleeve shiirts. It's 68°f outside and dropping more for the night. Inside it says 80 but somehow I can still feel the outside cold.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cool & sunny here. Finally some perfect gardening weather. Ive raked, cut the lawn, transplanted & divided a few house plants, gave away a few Snake Plants & a fig tree or two. Cleaned the garage up, participated in a community “garage sale” (i had a bunch of hostas, liriope, monstera, & snake plants up for sale). Pulled some Japanese Stiltgrass for our Sully to graze on. Soon, a wee bonfire on the back deck. Thats enough for today. 65 degrees outside and loving it. (18C)


I'm so jealous of your energy  good jobs well done. I need to do some stuff too real soon.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's been so cool I drug out some leggings and long sleeve shiirts. It's 68°f outside and dropping more for the night. Inside it says 80 but somehow I can still feel the outside cold.


We're down to low 40Fs at night now and low to mid 60s in the day. It's still dry though and not much of a breeze. Lola still wants to be out grazing and will have long basks in his sheltered spot if the sun comes through. This year he really has realised he's a tortoise - at last !


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Maybe you can help me with something puzzling me . 
I had a letter from my energy company today saying that only people with smart meters would have 100% _renewable energy_ from 1st Oct, They didn't give any explanation or mention different prices or higher charges etc., so if some houses in a street have a a smart meter and others don't how are they are going to separate energy from different sources to different addresses? I may be being a bit dense and it may be perfectly clear to some of you, but I don't understand what they mean unless it does come down to cost.

It could be just a ploy to make everyone have a smart meter which sends usage data and readings to the company. They aren't compulsory here - do you have them on the US? I don't have one yet because my circuit board is an old type and apparently not compatible with them. 
Your thoughts would be very welcome.


----------



## jaizei

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all. Maybe you can help me with something puzzling me .  I had a letter from my energy company today saying that only people with smart meters would have 100% _renewable energy_ from 1st Oct, They didn't give any explanation or mention different prices or higher charges etc., so if some houses in a street have a a smart meter and others don't how are they are going to separate energy from different sources to different addresses? I may be being a bit dense and it may be perfectly clear to some of you, but I don't understand what they mean unless it does come down to cost. It could be just a ploy to make everyone have a smart meter which sends usage data and readings to the company. They aren't compulsory here - do you have them on the US? I don't have one yet because my circuit board is an old type and apparently not compatible with them. Your thoughts would be very welcome.



Is there an option with your electricity to be "100% renewable"? 

The electricity is all the same, I'm thinking that they buy the equivalent amount from renewable sources for those that want renewable. The smart meters allow them to know exactly how much they need to offset with renewables.


----------



## Lyn W

jaizei said:


> Is there an option with your electricity to be "100% renewable"?
> 
> The electricity is all the same, I'm thinking that they buy the equivalent amount from renewable sources for those that want renewable. The smart meters allow them to know exactly how much they need to offset with renewables.


The company sells it self as a provider of renewable energy but as I understand it electricity from all sources is fed into the national grid so I don't think anyone truly gets 100% renewable. They seem to be getting lots of complaints so I think I may switch - not that there's anything to gain financially at the moment with the high price caps etc but they have taken over another company and seem to be struggling.


----------



## Yvonne G

They switched my meter out last year and installed a smart meter. I thought it was because I have solar.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey Lyn, if you search on UK and smart meter rollout, you will find a ton of info. Looks like they are pushing everyone to be “smart.”









About the national smart meter rollout | Smart Energy GB


The Government's goal is for every home in England, Wales and Scotland to be offered a smart meter by 2025. Find out more about the smart meter rollout here.




www.smartenergygb.org


----------



## jeff kushner

I wouldn't install a "smart meter" unless like Y, my system was feeding their system and my finances, reflected it. Everyone has a different risk tolerance but as far at that goes...no, I don't let anyone control my elect, just for a few dollars. My situation might be different though in a few years<LOL>! maybe someone who had a better understanding of UKs' power can help Lyn? Mark, are you up?

Beautiful weekend.....Beautiful boat Mark, must have been someone else.....I didn't have THAT much fun this weekend. There is "the change", I felt it Friday when I worked outside all afternoon. it's time for summer to be done anyway. 

I had to finish what we had started a couple weeks ago....but we got done and her sprinklers, seed, topsoil and agro are down and the system programmed so we can be done now! I found nice little garter snake with a fresh meal in his tummy....as we were both going in to the shed together. Once he realized I wasn't going to eat him, he decided to go in later and went underneath instead, 2 ft away from where I'd seen a tad a few minutes earlier! I think Mr toad was safe...snake was fat!

I remember in the Spring posting a pic of her back yard from the opposite side, the big expanse of beautiful green grass....as you can see below.....THAT's long gone<LOL> but now that she can water it w/o costing her money, and it's automatic, maybe she'll keep some grass in the back next year. 


The front was still alive but fairly weak. I had planted a fine grass and didn't like it. Now that she has a nice bed of topsoil, the front will be a cinch.


for anyone thinking about it;

35 hrs total for me, the brains of the operation
35 or so for Kerry 
15 for her 24 yo son

Materials for 1/2 acre front & back, no sides....used 4 of 6 available zones, interior manifold mounted on a board in the crawlspace(no exterior wiring )

240lf 3/4" pex but nearly all compression fittings, not PEX as the ID's are very small. 
water motor heads in front(quiet)
Impacts for all the big spaces in back
Popups on the front strip and 1 MP head, just because I wanted to see one work. LOL..oh come on, it was 9 bucks.
Auto drains under every head( they open once the system is turned off)
Total material cost- $750 (pipe & prebuilt manifold kit by Hunter were 400 of it. I also bought extra heads for expansion.
8 CY of topsoil & 5 CY of Agro- $775
Seed/product - $500

I used to install this system as "side work" and in 19(there's a clue)90....

This same system, with my erecting a hand built copper manifold onsite, mounted on unistrut and a board....used to take me and a helper 1 weekend....2-12 hr days for each of us......ain't no way in hell that's ever gonna happen again.... LMAO

The beauty of age is.....I'll never have to either!

Enjoy the day guys!





oh yeah, and she will KILL my for that last pic... I surprised her right before I left this morning. Wanted everyone to who had worked me to death, if I stroked out and didn't make it home!

LMAO.....everyone reading this knows how lucky I THINK I am....LOL.....and that's all that really matters.

enjoy the afternoon


----------



## Maro2Bear

Finally cool enough & less bugs to enjoy our campfire on the deck last night. Big storm approaching. High winds & rain.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We're down to low 40Fs at night now and low to mid 60s in the day. It's still dry though and not much of a breeze. Lola still wants to be out grazing and will have long basks in his sheltered spot if the sun comes through. This year he really has realised he's a tortoise - at last !


Our nights have been the same as yours but this week is supposed to be in the 30's at night. Sapphire got out today for about an hour though. Even though the air temperature was 75°f, in the sun on my back deck it was 90°f and above. Even though I worry about the ground temperature being too cold for him, from now on, I'm going to take him out if the temperature in the sun is good enough. I'll just wait for the enclosure to warm up and bring him in when the temperature drops.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Officially Autumn when the Wooly Bear caterpillars are out and about.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Cool & sunny here. Finally some perfect gardening weather. Ive raked, cut the lawn, transplanted & divided a few house plants, gave away a few Snake Plants & a fig tree or two. Cleaned the garage up, participated in a community “garage sale” (i had a bunch of hostas, liriope, monstera, & snake plants up for sale). Pulled some Japanese Stiltgrass for our Sully to graze on. Soon, a wee bonfire on the back deck. Thats enough for today. 65 degrees outside and loving it. (18C)


Wow Mark, you accomplished as much that I could do in a year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Our nights have been the same as yours but this week is supposed to be in the 30's at night. Sapphire got out today for about an hour though. Even though the air temperature was 75°f, in the sun on my back deck it was 90°f and above. Even though I worry about the ground temperature being too cold for him, from now on, I'm going to take him out if the temperature in the sun is good enough. I'll just wait for the enclosure to warm up and bring him in when the temperature drops.


Cathie if you have a infrared temp gun. Check the ground temp, if it is 65° ambient temp here and sunny. In the early afternoon the ground temp will be about 80° to 85°f.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow Mark, you accomplished as much that I could do in a year.



Slow & steady. Supposed to rain here soon, so I’m watching the Washington Commanders get routed by the Philadelphia Eagles. Transplanted a few more plants at half time.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Lyn, if you search on UK and smart meter rollout, you will find a ton of info. Looks like they are pushing everyone to be “smart.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the national smart meter rollout | Smart Energy GB
> 
> 
> The Government's goal is for every home in England, Wales and Scotland to be offered a smart meter by 2025. Find out more about the smart meter rollout here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smartenergygb.org


Thanks Mark.
Yes they have been pushing them for years but they weren't popular to start with - there was a lot of distrust and a smart meter installed by one company wasn't compatible with another company if you switched - so initially problems. I can't have one yet until my circuit board has been updated. Apart from that I don't need a meter to tell me that my electricity use rises with some appliances - it's common sense! 
You don't have to send meter readings with them so bills should be more accurate but a lot of people are still getting over estimated bills. They've probably ironed out most problems now but still some issues.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Finally cool enough & less bugs to enjoy our campfire on the deck last night. Big storm approaching. High winds & rain.


I think we have the remnants of your storms and Hurricane Fiona making their way across the pond during this week with quite high winds and some rain on the way. I hope none of our Canadian members have been too badly affected by Fiona, and that your storm isn't too bad.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow Mark, you accomplished as much that I could do in a year.


Me too


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
I seem to have been busy all day but not really accomplished much today. Never mind, there's always tomorrow, and if there isn't, I've saved myself some work!
Hope you're all having a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I think we have the remnants of your storms and Hurricane Fiona making their way across the pond during this week with quite high winds and some rain on the way. I hope none of our Canadian members have been too badly affected by Fiona, and that your storm isn't too bad.


I only caught the tail end of the News but I think the eastern coast of Canada did get hit pretty badly


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Cathie if you have a infrared temp gun. Check the ground temp, if it is 65° ambient temp here and sunny. In the early afternoon the ground temp will be about 80° to 85°f.


I do have one but I've noticed that too. The place that I have Sapphire's outdoor enclosure at is usually about 20° higher than the ambient temperature of our area. It has direct sunlight all day until about 2 PM or so. Then the sun is starting to go over the house. In the summer I have to make sure it's not too hot. He has an umbrella for those days. But there seems to be another element to that also. I'm thinking it's the dew point. If that's good for me it seems to be what he likes also. I could be wrong but so far it seems to be true.


----------



## Jan A

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Lyn, if you search on UK and smart meter rollout, you will find a ton of info. Looks like they are pushing everyone to be “smart.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the national smart meter rollout | Smart Energy GB
> 
> 
> The Government's goal is for every home in England, Wales and Scotland to be offered a smart meter by 2025. Find out more about the smart meter rollout here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smartenergygb.org


It's all about control. Colorado promoted a "deal" where you would supposedly get a break on your energy bill if you got a "smart" thermostat. What it did was enable Excel, the utility company, to keep your thermostat at 78 during days of high heat to cut back demand at peak hours. I would assume they can do the same in excessive cold periods.


----------



## jeff kushner

62F this morning...crisp. We never got the rain Mark was talking about last night, he might have where he lives but despite the "severe thunderstorm" warning flashing on the TV during the games, we only saw sprinkles out here on the peninsula. That game was horrible...so many mistakes that I turned it off. My protégé at work is a huge Philly fan(must have been an accident) so he'll be happy this morning. Personally, I was kinds glad that there were no "Redskins" at that game.....would have been too embarrassing<LOL>! 

I hope you guys down in the storm paths escape the season unscathed.


_Jeffs fuzzy math;_

Maybe I can add some confusion to the "electrical game".

Baseline for reference;
I used 1183KW last month(I'm looking at my bill), so roughly 14,000KW per year.

Now....get your calculator;

How many KW is in 1 Megawatt of Solar power? (1,000 yeah I know you didn't grab the calculator)

How many homes will it power?

Go ahead, ask Google; "How many homes will a MW of solar, power?".......(rem that fed funds are disbursed based on these figures)


Now do the math using actual numbers from my home.........


Different isn't it?

*A LOT different isn't it? *LOL

Don't think it's a game? ( hear this with the same voice from the old doomsday movie ("want to play a little game?")


LOL


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow Mark, you accomplished as much that I could do in a year.



Sounds like he was "puttering" outside......just do this, and then that...and oh, need to put that away....


Do you not like your wife/husband/animal/doll/contrivance of all, Mark or are you single? LOL

You are a man who enjoys his freedom....kudo's!

It's all about managing our own expectations......Ray......I know you know it, just a reminder......but puttering is puttering, no matter the speed. I do it in the garage, some folks do in the gardens, some at the table with a crossword...all good stuff. Not important what we do, it's THAT we do. whether cerebral or physical. I really only get the physical stuff on weekends and brain exercise, they tell me if I see the Wizard...well you guys know the rest......

enjoy the day guys,


----------



## Maro2Bear

So much for the forecast…like Jeff noted,.the rain was a fizzle. A few drops. Today, im Off to do some more puttering about. A few Christmas Cactus to repot, then i might start trimming back our towering Hybrid Tulip Poplars. I have a my system down. Get all the towering limbs snipped with my long tree pole trimmer then wifey hauls them back to our wood shed for shredding.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Looks like the main hurricane is going to miss us. We should only get rain and maybe winds up to 60mph. Rose is still going to close up the hurricane shutters. 
We have the accordian style shutters, so Rose can have the house buttoned up in 15 minutes with not much effort. 
I am going to monitor the barometric pressure and watch as the millibars drop. At what level Opo goes in his box and hunkers down. He has always reacted to the drop in barometric pressure.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like the main hurricane is going to miss us. We should only get rain and maybe winds up to 60mph. Rose is still going to close up the hurricane shutters.
> We have the accordian style shutters, so Rose can have the house buttoned up in 15 minutes with not much effort.
> I am going to monitor the barometric pressure and watch as the millibars drop. At what level Opo goes in his box and hunkers down. He has always reacted to the drop in barometric pressure.


I did drag out my infrared temp gun today and relearn how to use it  just to see. It was worth the effort if only to see if my instincts for Sapphire's comfort are correct.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I did drag out my infrared temp gun today and relearn how to use it  just to see. It was worth the effort if only to see if my instincts for Sapphire's comfort are correct.


Also I'm so glad it's going to miss you. Even though it looks like everyone is shopping for a picnic, they aren't. The storms are crazy too even as they are passing by.


----------



## jeff kushner

We'll keep the fingers crossed for you Ray...and everyone else down there too!

I got home last night and Kerry called....."are my car keys in the console cup holder" 
LOL
they were............thankfully she had an extra set of everything but the house so she'll be ok till Saturday. She is 60 miles away!

This morning, my 24 y/o "housemate" daughter (LOL) tested + for Covid............... she didn't get the Superman gene. She gets sick like normal people do.

I checked on her by hollering down the stairs when I got home...she's alive.....and whining so I think she's okay. 

Then, because I'm a good Dad;
I loudly yelled, reminding her of the line from South Park "If you come up, 6feet, 6 F-ing FEET!"

It's cool, her mom, Peg, sent over a Care Package of soups and stuff that was sitting on the front porch when I got home....and included a 24 box of popsicles...................then she called to let me know the popsicles were for me!

Dang, even my ex still hooks me up- and she's married! I don't know how, but I'm pretty lucky!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Less than an hour away for NASA’s crash landing…into an asteroid.
NASA has a live feed from the spacecraft.

Live from @JHUAPL: Follow the real-time journey of the #DARTMission spacecraft towards its planned impact with a non-hazardous asteroid Dimorphos in the world’s first planetary defense test.

Live on Youtube


----------



## Cathie G

Miss Razberri is back to taking things easy in her favorite spot. I don't have the kitten anymore. She went home. Phew... babies are a handful.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Less than an hour away for NASA’s crash landing…into an asteroid.
> NASA has a live feed from the spacecraft.
> 
> Live from @JHUAPL: Follow the real-time journey of the #DARTMission spacecraft towards its planned impact with a non-hazardous asteroid Dimorphos in the world’s first planetary defense test.
> 
> Live on Youtube


I saw that on the news today. I didn't realize that it was today. I may not have time tonight but I'm sure they'll be showing it for days.


----------



## Maro2Bear

And we have impact. Very cool to watch. Live video feed right to the very end & impact.


----------



## jeff kushner

Maro2Bear said:


> Less than an hour away for NASA’s crash landing…into an asteroid.
> NASA has a live feed from the spacecraft.
> 
> Live from @JHUAPL: Follow the real-time journey of the #DARTMission spacecraft towards its planned impact with a non-hazardous asteroid Dimorphos in the world’s first planetary defense test.
> 
> Live on Youtube


 It was playing live on Discovery last night so while I'm usually in bed by 6;30 or so, I stayed up to watch. 

Very cool pics right up to "loss of signal"!

It struck me that todays group of flight folks and engineers are the kids today.....they act different and speak very differently but talent is talent and they NAILED it!! Kudos's to them!


----------



## jeff kushner

Cathie G said:


> Miss Razberri is back to taking things easy in her favorite spot. I don't have the kitten anymore. She went home. Phew... babies are a handful.
> View attachment 350324


Oh Miss Cathie, would you like another????

My daughter has one, inside and it stinks! Nice bunny, sloppy owner.....ugh


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like the main hurricane is going to miss us. We should only get rain and maybe winds up to 60mph. Rose is still going to close up the hurricane shutters.
> We have the accordian style shutters, so Rose can have the house buttoned up in 15 minutes with not much effort.
> I am going to monitor the barometric pressure and watch as the millibars drop. At what level Opo goes in his box and hunkers down. He has always reacted to the drop in barometric pressure.


Saw the hurricane heading your way on our news, I hope it isn't too bad for you but still sounds terrifying with those high winds. Hope you and all Florida members stay safe!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all,
We have quite a chilly, windy day with some showers about. There's a possibility we may have the first frosts in some parts by the weekend - that's quite early for us. Lola went to the door but decided not to venture out yet. He's looking really well at the moment, nice bright eyes and really high on his legs - the long summer has done him good. 
I'm stuck in today waiting for a parcel to arrive for my nephew. I hope it's not going to take all day - I have things to do and people to see etc.!
Hope you all have a good Tuesday in your part of the world and not being too battered by storms and hurricanes. 
TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Pretty nice start to our day here in Maryland. I prob should have gone kayaking, but tomorrow looks nice as well. Started pruning our Hybrid Poplars. Two down, i think eight to go.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Oh Miss Cathie, would you like another????
> 
> My daughter has one, inside and it stinks! Nice bunny, sloppy owner.....ugh


I never have the problem of odor with a cat or kitten. I've always used Tidy Cat. It's the only one I've found that actually controls the oder. Even if you clean them every day like me. No!!!!! to a kitten even if she's adorable.... and she was. She had a little heart shaped black marking on her front left leg. I wanted to steal her really bad but We're all seniors here cat, rabbit, me, Sapphire, and Joe and she was a cute little baby leaping tall buildings with a single bound. Sylvian just wanted to play. I was glad when her parents could take her home so she could just play her little heart  out. Grandma's revenge


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Saw the hurricane heading your way on our news, I hope it isn't too bad for you but still sounds terrifying with those high winds. Hope you and all Florida members stay safe!


Thanks Lyn, looks like the outer edge of the hurricane will be what we get here. We are already getting a light rain all day today. No wind at all but I am expecting 40 mhp winds with gusts in the 60. Opo was out in the rain all day. He went in his box about 2:20pm. Probably won't see him until the hurricane passes.


----------



## jeff kushner

I was on the phone with Kerry last night, one of her brothers is in Ft Meyers and has few resources to leave. She was going to call him back after I told her he needed to leave after seeing the maps. 

I told her to ask if his truck ran and how much gas was in it cause I know he likely is cash poor. She didn't call me back so she must have succeeded in getting him to leave, or at least say he was going to leave.

You guys be careful down there. I'm no drama queen and would normally be the guy out there with a SURF BOARD but that storm looks to be a monster.....there's no heroism being stupid, when you have the chance to be smart!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Had rain all night and this morning. Right now no rain or wind. Probably won't see any strong winds until tomorrow midday. Should be 40 to 60mph.
My brother and his wife came over this morning and closed our shutters for us. So all we need to do is close the shutters for the front door and the back french doors. Both done from inside the house. By opening the shutters it took away the homes of the frogs that were living there.
Anyone living in the path of the hurricane.
We will be praying for you and please stay safe.


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> Had rain all night and this morning. Right now no rain or wind. Probably won't see any strong winds until tomorrow midday. Should be 40 to 60mph.
> My brother and his wife came over this morning and closed our shutters for us. So all we need to do is close the shutters for the front door and the back french doors. Both done from inside the house. By opening the shutters it took away the homes of the frogs that were living there.
> Anyone living in the path of the hurricane.
> We will be praying for you and please stay safe.


Hang on & stay well, Ray, Rose & Opo!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yes all of you stay safe there in Florida. It looks like a big bad storm and just passing by can wreck havoc. My prayers are going up for all of you.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Had rain all night and this morning. Right now no rain or wind. Probably won't see any strong winds until tomorrow midday. Should be 40 to 60mph.
> My brother and his wife came over this morning and closed our shutters for us. So all we need to do is close the shutters for the front door and the back french doors. Both done from inside the house. By opening the shutters it took away the homes of the frogs that were living there.
> Anyone living in the path of the hurricane.
> We will be praying for you and please stay safe.


I'm so wondering also what kind of frogs? I figure they're just hanging around anyway  was it the little ones? adorable  or one of the bigger ones? They are adorable too unless you have one stalking you  that happened to me several times in Florida...


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm so wondering also what kind of frogs? I figure they're just hanging around anyway  was it the little ones? adorable  or one of the bigger ones? They are adorable too unless you have one stalking you  that happened to me several times in Florida...


They are like a tree frog maybe 2 to 3 inches long. One thing I noticed is they're like a chameleon and change color with their surroundings. I will try to get a picture.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> They are like a tree frog maybe 2 to 3 inches long. One thing I noticed is they're like a chameleon and change color with their surroundings. I will try to get a picture.


Thank you so much. I know I'm ridiculous but I just love frogs. I especially like the little tree frogs. They are so cute.


----------



## Maro2Bear

In between tree pruning & hurricane watching, I also got some kayaking in this morning.




Looking Autumnal


----------



## jeff kushner

This is Kerry, right before one of her "touched by an Angel" moments.......they always happen as I'm ready to do something I shouldn't.....LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> This is Kerry, right before one of her "touched by an Angel" moments.......they always happen as I'm ready to do something I shouldn't.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350380


I love that picture. Wow.


----------



## Cathie G

After Joe's dental appointment (which can be a bit crazy), all of us are laying around just relaxing.


----------



## Ray--Opo

We made it! Glad the eye of the hurricane fizzled out. Part of it would have went right over us. We lost power for a hr about 10pm last night. Then lost our phones till now. Have no internet and lost power again for about a hr about 1pm this afternoon. Slept in my easy chair last night. So I could keep it eye on Opo in his box on the porch. He actually came out about 10am. Went outside for about 30 minutes. Now he is back in his box.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We made it! Glad the eye of the hurricane fizzled out. Part of it would have went right over us. We lost power for a hr about 10pm last night. Then lost our phones till now. Have no internet and lost power again for about a hr about 1pm this afternoon. Slept in my easy chair last night. So I could keep it eye on Opo in his box on the porch. He actually came out about 10am. Went outside for about 30 minutes. Now he is back in his box.


I'm so glad to see you Rose, and Opo got through the storm. That's one prayer answered. Hopefully I'll see more. Last night I had to get some sleep for Joe's dental appointment but woke up anyway around 2  I knew I would. If I have to sleep I can't  Dilly even started singing around 3 it was hilarious. It sounded like he was talking about his woes. Since I couldn't sleep anyway I just layed there and prayed for Florida around 4 I got an hours sleep. Woke up and got er done


----------



## Jan A

Ray--Opo said:


> We made it! Glad the eye of the hurricane fizzled out. Part of it would have went right over us. We lost power for a hr about 10pm last night. Then lost our phones till now. Have no internet and lost power again for about a hr about 1pm this afternoon. Slept in my easy chair last night. So I could keep it eye on Opo in his box on the porch. He actually came out about 10am. Went outside for about 30 minutes. Now he is back in his box.


So glad you're ok. I've witnessed the wind but never seen so much water down pour with it. Wow!!


----------



## jeff kushner

I was kinds lookin forward to selfie-pics of Ray swimming but I'm very happy you guys didn't get any damage or flooding! LOL

Bunybutt porn.....that's bad Ms Cathie! 

Yeah, the pics and stories coming out of Fla are pretty rough. Kerry's brother moved his car to a parking garage thank God, his neighbor lost 3 cars. The home was elevated so it's ok but a lot of the homes where he lives are heavily damaged or gone. 

Geez Z, how many colors(sets of covers) do you go through before you get to PURPLE? (if you aren't a Ravens fan)
That's a lot of window covers! I like the track system....KISS


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We made it! Glad the eye of the hurricane fizzled out. Part of it would have went right over us. We lost power for a hr about 10pm last night. Then lost our phones till now. Have no internet and lost power again for about a hr about 1pm this afternoon. Slept in my easy chair last night. So I could keep it eye on Opo in his box on the porch. He actually came out about 10am. Went outside for about 30 minutes. Now he is back in his box.


So pleased all is well with you and your part of Florida Ray. Do you know how things are in Ed's area?
We're getting the tail end of 'Ian' here this afternoon with high winds and heavy rain just starting. Not a day to be out and about but the rain is welcome. 
My niece was supposed to be in Florida working this week and her colleagues over there say that when she's expected they always get big storms. 
Her trip was postponed at the last minute because of an admin problem so she missed it all this time.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all and happy Friday.
Hope those of you anywhere near the hurricane are all OK. The rain and winds have made it across the pond in the jet stream and just started here, but it should all be over by this evening. 
Lola hasn't been too lively today so I think he knows the weather isn't too good and is staying put. 
I'd better get on with my chores so I'll se you later.
TTFN


----------



## jeff kushner

I'm holding out hope that I can get home today to get my grass seed down before the rains begin for the next couple of days!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I was kinds lookin forward to selfie-pics of Ray swimming but I'm very happy you guys didn't get any damage or flooding! LOL
> 
> Bunybutt porn.....that's bad Ms Cathie!
> 
> Yeah, the pics and stories coming out of Fla are pretty rough. Kerry's brother moved his car to a parking garage thank God, his neighbor lost 3 cars. The home was elevated so it's ok but a lot of the homes where he lives are heavily damaged or gone.
> 
> Geez Z, how many colors(sets of covers) do you go through before you get to PURPLE? (if you aren't a Ravens fan)
> That's a lot of window covers! I like the track system....KISS


Some of that stuff Razberri does with that snozola of a tail just cracks me up  she only 5 1/2lbs. for heavens sake. I think her tail is most of it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jan A said:


> So glad you're ok. I've witnessed the wind but never seen so much water down pour with it. Wow!!


I was carrying flood insurance until this year. There is a flood plain about 2 miles away. I think I will start carrying flood insurance again. It's between 4 and 5 hundred dollars a year. The last hurricane that came close to us. I didn't worry because I had flood insurance. I didn't have that comfort this time. With these storms getting bigger and stronger. You never know what can happen.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> I was kinds lookin forward to selfie-pics of Ray swimming but I'm very happy you guys didn't get any damage or flooding! LOL
> 
> Bunybutt porn.....that's bad Ms Cathie!
> 
> Yeah, the pics and stories coming out of Fla are pretty rough. Kerry's brother moved his car to a parking garage thank God, his neighbor lost 3 cars. The home was elevated so it's ok but a lot of the homes where he lives are heavily damaged or gone.
> 
> Geez Z, how many colors(sets of covers) do you go through before you get to PURPLE? (if you aren't a Ravens fan)
> That's a lot of window covers! I like the track system....KISS


It's not much to see when I swim. With my amputated right leg and arm. I swim in circles.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> So pleased all is well with you and your part of Florida Ray. Do you know how things are in Ed's area?
> We're getting the tail end of 'Ian' here this afternoon with high winds and heavy rain just starting. Not a day to be out and about but the rain is welcome.
> My niece was supposed to be in Florida working this week and her colleagues over there say that when she's expected they always get big storms.
> Her trip was postponed at the last minute because of an admin problem so she missed it all this time.


I think Ed should be OK. He is south of me, I am sure he got lots of rain and wind. But I don't think the main hurricane was in his path.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I was carrying flood insurance until this year. There is a flood plain about 2 miles away. I think I will start carrying flood insurance again. It's between 4 and 5 hundred dollars a year. The last hurricane that came close to us. I didn't worry because I had flood insurance. I didn't have that comfort this time. With these storms getting bigger and stronger. You never know what can happen.


I wish our flood insurance was that cheap. We are just at the end of a flood plain. The only place that only recently began to flood is the back yard around the garage. Ours is around $900 a year. That's higher than the home owners insurance. It would have to be a 200 year flood to get the house.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think Ed should be OK. He is south of me, I am sure he got lots of rain and wind. But I don't think the main hurricane was in his path.


I've seen Ed on here and he said he didn't get a lot of problems just the wind and rain typical stuff.


----------



## jeff kushner

Come on Ray, it would have been funny.....yeah, I'm rough around the edges but you know I say it all in jest of course. 

I remember when flood insurance, if you were outside a Fed Flood zone, was just part of your homeowners ins. Then in the early 90's it changed! Last time I checked, about 10yrs ago, it was 600 a year but I don't need it. 

There's an advantage to showing up at work at 4:30 or so in the morning, even with another migraine-med day!
Bam got the seed and product down.....it's looking gloomy outside but I'm done. I want to modify Matilda's home but I just walked 3 miles....and I'm an office guy....yes, I'm whining a little...KERRY was supposed to put that down for me but she's off teaching or doing something meaningful....so I guess I carried her weight again. We'll see about her home later. LOL


----------



## jeff kushner

Okay, I'm bored today...Kerry has been grouchy this week and "is being given a reprieve" (she's too grouchy to let come over-LOL) so she can stay at home this weekend & relax. It's still "sept" and she's a teacher.....it's ok, I don't get angry, I give her space and lower my own risk for danger....LMAO

So, being free for the weekend, I stayed up late, till almost 7:30...racy I know....

I had a thought last night, not the first time I've had a thought at night nor the first time that I've had this one. So maybe I should have said I had a recurring thought?

As I lay awake all night hearing every stick blown and each raindrop, I realized that as romantic as it seems, NEVER EVER install a skylight above your bed.....ever!

Especially if you live in the woods.........

LOL+


----------



## jaizei

jeff kushner said:


> Okay, I'm bored today...Kerry has been grouchy this week and "is being given a reprieve" (she's too grouchy to let come over-LOL) so she can stay at home this weekend & relax. It's still "sept" and she's a teacher.....it's ok, I don't get angry, I give her space and lower my own risk for danger....LMAO
> 
> So, being free for the weekend, I stayed up late, till almost 7:30...racy I know....
> 
> I had a thought last night, not the first time I've had a thought at night nor the first time that I've had this one. So maybe I should have said I had a recurring thought?
> 
> As I lay awake all night hearing every stick blown and each raindrop, I realized that as romantic as it seems, NEVER EVER install a skylight above your bed.....ever!
> 
> Especially if you live in the woods.........
> 
> LOL+



Knowing the resolution of the satellites 'they' tell us about, imagine the ones they don't. I'd be just as worried about some do gooder (?) in the nsa as the things going bump in the night.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's quite a blustery day here but the rain has stopped - gives yesterday's downpour a chance to soak in . There's more heavy rain on the way for tomorrow morning but generally I think we're going to have a dryish week. 
I see on the news that South Carolina has been badly hit by hurricane Ian and my heart goes out to all those affected. 
Lola has been wandering in and out making the most of some grazing time; he only has a smallish patch of grass because he's never shown an interest in it before this year, and although there's plenty of grass to keep him going I may try to find a way to expand it for next year, It may mean re locating a large hebe shrub but if there's a way I'll find it -unless I find my new house with a lot of grass first.
I hope you all have a good Saturday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's quite a blustery day here but the rain has stopped - gives yesterday's downpour a chance to soak in . There's more heavy rain on the way for tomorrow morning but generally I think we're going to have a dryish week.
> I see on the news that South Carolina has been badly hit by hurricane Ian and my heart goes out to all those affected.
> Lola has been wandering in and out making the most of some grazing time; he only has a smallish patch of grass because he's never shown an interest in it before this year, and although there's plenty of grass to keep him going I may try to find a way to expand it for next year, It may mean re locating a large hebe shrub but if there's a way I'll find it -unless I find my new house with a lot of grass first.
> I hope you all have a good Saturday and I'll see you later.


I hope you don't have to move unless you really want to. And your neighbors win the lottery and decide to move  bless them and to be polite tell them don't let the door hit you in the butt on your way out.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a much nicer day here than originally forecast. The rain came in the night and left us with a warm sunny morning. 
I hope all is well in your parts of the world and that everyone has a peaceful Sunday.
TTFN


----------



## TheLastGreen

Goeie middag!


It's been a bit busy. I'm currently not in Johannesburg, I'll let you guys guess where I am


(Hope all you guys on the US East coast are doing ok)


----------



## Lyn W

TheLastGreen said:


> Goeie middag!
> View attachment 350447
> 
> It's been a bit busy. I'm currently not in Johannesburg, I'll let you guys guess where I am
> View attachment 350450
> 
> (Hope all you guys on the US East coast are doing ok)


Stilbaai? It's beautiful wherever you are.
Hope you are having a good time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> It's quite a blustery day here but the rain has stopped - gives yesterday's downpour a chance to soak in . There's more heavy rain on the way for tomorrow morning but generally I think we're going to have a dryish week.
> I see on the news that South Carolina has been badly hit by hurricane Ian and my heart goes out to all those affected.
> Lola has been wandering in and out making the most of some grazing time; he only has a smallish patch of grass because he's never shown an interest in it before this year, and although there's plenty of grass to keep him going I may try to find a way to expand it for next year, It may mean re locating a large hebe shrub but if there's a way I'll find it -unless I find my new house with a lot of grass first.
> I hope you all have a good Saturday and I'll see you later.


It took Opo 3 years to finally figure out grass was good.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Look how the hurricane was heading right towards Palm Bay where we live. Then weakened and made a adjustment to the north.


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeff kushner said:


> Okay, I'm bored today...Kerry has been grouchy this week and "is being given a reprieve" (she's too grouchy to let come over-LOL) so she can stay at home this weekend & relax. It's still "sept" and she's a teacher.....it's ok, I don't get angry, I give her space and lower my own risk for danger....LMAO
> 
> So, being free for the weekend, I stayed up late, till almost 7:30...racy I know....
> 
> I had a thought last night, not the first time I've had a thought at night nor the first time that I've had this one. So maybe I should have said I had a recurring thought?
> 
> As I lay awake all night hearing every stick blown and each raindrop, I realized that as romantic as it seems, NEVER EVER install a skylight above your bed.....ever!
> 
> Especially if you live in the woods.........
> 
> LOL+


That is so funny...Believe me, I lived in the city with a skylight over my bed...and the police helicopter's search light would shine on my face several time a night...


----------



## jeff kushner

Bullet dodged Ray.........that's a pretty solid change in course.....you guys were fortunate. 

I can't imagine being able to sleep in that Mags....but at least you knew they weren't searching for you!



Kerry just left to go home....good weekend. I got the outside chores done Friday, seeding & stuff, then Matilda's home renovation got done yesterday before Kerry got here and she helped me with the "paperwork crap".... got signed up for Medicare(turn 65 later this yr), got my phone & # transferred to a new carrier, made an appointment to renew drivers license, called in migraine med refills & went grocery shopping, well we did that last night. She was a lifesaver for those things.

Whew.....but I'll admit something funny.

In most situations, I have no issues other than what we all feel. In situations where I'm on the phone, with someone I can barely understand, signing up for stuff....those things cause me huge stress. Explosive stress....so I really have to use "tools" to try to avoid that behavior as I've learned most aren't too thrilled to be around someone wigging out<LOL>! One of those is to let Kerry help me with that stuff. She is just better at it than I am. Before I sat at the computer to sign up for Medicare, I was visibly tense, I even felt tense and could feel my own skin tightening. I checked my O2 and BPM and was golden at 98% & 62 but it sure felt like my heart was racing. Weird isn't it?

Supergirl was there for Superman and Matilda is out early today in the rain exploring her new digs. 57F on the dial but she's exploring....

and Michigan won


----------



## zolasmum

jeff kushner said:


> Bullet dodged Ray.........that's a pretty solid change in course.....you guys were fortunate.
> 
> I can't imagine being able to sleep in that Mags....but at least you knew they weren't searching for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry just left to go home....good weekend. I got the outside chores done Friday, seeding & stuff, then Matilda's home renovation got done yesterday before Kerry got here and she helped me with the "paperwork crap".... got signed up for Medicare(turn 65 later this yr), got my phone & # transferred to a new carrier, made an appointment to renew drivers license, called in migraine med refills & went grocery shopping, well we did that last night. She was a lifesaver for those things.
> 
> Whew.....but I'll admit something funny.
> 
> In most situations, I have no issues other than what we all feel. In situations where I'm on the phone, with someone I can barely understand, signing up for stuff....those things cause me huge stress. Explosive stress....so I really have to use "tools" to try to avoid that behavior as I've learned most aren't too thrilled to be around someone wigging out<LOL>! One of those is to let Kerry help me with that stuff. She is just better at it than I am. Before I sat at the computer to sign up for Medicare, I was visibly tense, I even felt tense and could feel my own skin tightening. I checked my O2 and BPM and was golden at 98% & 62 but it sure felt like my heart was racing. Weird isn't it?
> 
> Supergirl was there for Superman and Matilda is out early today in the rain exploring her new digs. 57F on the dial but she's exploring....
> 
> and Michigan won


Wow, are you really nearly 65 ? I have always assumed you were about 40 ish at the most ! 
Angie


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Bullet dodged Ray.........that's a pretty solid change in course.....you guys were fortunate.
> 
> I can't imagine being able to sleep in that Mags....but at least you knew they weren't searching for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry just left to go home....good weekend. I got the outside chores done Friday, seeding & stuff, then Matilda's home renovation got done yesterday before Kerry got here and she helped me with the "paperwork crap".... got signed up for Medicare(turn 65 later this yr), got my phone & # transferred to a new carrier, made an appointment to renew drivers license, called in migraine med refills & went grocery shopping, well we did that last night. She was a lifesaver for those things.
> 
> Whew.....but I'll admit something funny.
> 
> In most situations, I have no issues other than what we all feel. In situations where I'm on the phone, with someone I can barely understand, signing up for stuff....those things cause me huge stress. Explosive stress....so I really have to use "tools" to try to avoid that behavior as I've learned most aren't too thrilled to be around someone wigging out<LOL>! One of those is to let Kerry help me with that stuff. She is just better at it than I am. Before I sat at the computer to sign up for Medicare, I was visibly tense, I even felt tense and could feel my own skin tightening. I checked my O2 and BPM and was golden at 98% & 62 but it sure felt like my heart was racing. Weird isn't it?
> 
> Supergirl was there for Superman and Matilda is out early today in the rain exploring her new digs. 57F on the dial but she's exploring....
> 
> and Michigan won


Yeah we were lucky. 
And the helicopter thing with Mags, are you sure they weren't searching for her?
You accomplished more than I do for a whole week. 
I hate being in front of a computer for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> Wow, are you really nearly 65 ? I have always assumed you were about 40 ish at the most !
> Angie


Are you saying Jeff is immature?????


----------



## jeff kushner

LOl....nooooo, right? 


26 with 31 lives, on the inside but the outside, well that is more like the Scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz....but thanks....lol


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> Are you saying Jeff is immature?????


Not in the least - I didn't mean to be offensive at all. Just his attitude and energy is impressive. Sorry .


jeff kushner said:


> LOl....nooooo, right?
> 
> 
> 26 with 31 lives, on the inside but the outside, well that is more like the Scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz....but thanks....lol


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Bullet dodged Ray.........that's a pretty solid change in course.....you guys were fortunate.
> 
> I can't imagine being able to sleep in that Mags....but at least you knew they weren't searching for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry just left to go home....good weekend. I got the outside chores done Friday, seeding & stuff, then Matilda's home renovation got done yesterday before Kerry got here and she helped me with the "paperwork crap".... got signed up for Medicare(turn 65 later this yr), got my phone & # transferred to a new carrier, made an appointment to renew drivers license, called in migraine med refills & went grocery shopping, well we did that last night. She was a lifesaver for those things.
> 
> Whew.....but I'll admit something funny.
> 
> In most situations, I have no issues other than what we all feel. In situations where I'm on the phone, with someone I can barely understand, signing up for stuff....those things cause me huge stress. Explosive stress....so I really have to use "tools" to try to avoid that behavior as I've learned most aren't too thrilled to be around someone wigging out<LOL>! One of those is to let Kerry help me with that stuff. She is just better at it than I am. Before I sat at the computer to sign up for Medicare, I was visibly tense, I even felt tense and could feel my own skin tightening. I checked my O2 and BPM and was golden at 98% & 62 but it sure felt like my heart was racing. Weird isn't it?
> 
> Supergirl was there for Superman and Matilda is out early today in the rain exploring her new digs. 57F on the dial but she's exploring....
> 
> and Michigan won


Yes turning Medicare age sucked for me. Even though I'm on the no call list insurance companies called me non stop. Agents were even stopping by expecting me to invite them in for tea. You don't want to know what I said to my uninvited guests.


----------



## jeff kushner

I don't get the calls or spam to my personal email but I get the mail every day. In my head though I still classify it as "old people stuff" and automatically discard it....I told Kerry yesterday as we were completing it...that I have to stop doing that as SS is supposed to send me something. 

I have a canopy that I park my truck under...12x20 or so...frame and cover like they sell at Harbor Freight, but lots stronger. Anyway, I get a bees nest. I don't know what kind of bees they are...black but not wasps....no landing gear....LOL........paper bees build a perfect teardrop nest then proceed to get it about a 10" ball in diameter hanging off the center support at the far end. I parked, checked under the hood right under them sometimes and left at will and they did their bee thing....and all was well. 


All was well till yesterday when Kerry was leaving and we were loading her car. I found that if I "twanged" one of the poles, the attack forces would drop of their hive like the Alien Ships coming out of the Motherships in Independence Day! 

Yikes...about 75 or 100 dropped out INSTANTLY as the Shock Force contingent and they were MAD. I was 20 feet away at the other end and I just held my breath (CO2 trail)and backed up slowly. Yikes......

I'm not allergic to bees but I sure didn't want to get swarmed so no video.....but it was cool as heck!

We won't be doing that again!


----------



## Cathie G

Joe painted a picture


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Are you saying Jeff is immature?????


I was reading through this thread again  oh jiminknee


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture
> View attachment 350502


I can see why Joe paints these weird things in his paintings. Look in the medicine cabinet, " LSD ". LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture
> View attachment 350502


I love it! The goose's golden egg turned into a ruby? The doctor's head lamp is on sideways. The clock is backwards. I can't figure out why the goose (duck??) is mad unless it's just that she didn't want to go to the vet. Joe's got a wonderful imagination.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love it! The goose's golden egg turned into a ruby? The doctor's head lamp is on sideways. The clock is backwards. I can't figure out why the goose (duck??) is mad unless it's just that she didn't want to go to the vet. Joe's got a wonderful imagination.


I know it's hilarious  it's a perfect painting for a veterinarians office. How in the world does he come up with this stuff  he cracks me up


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I can see why Joe paints these weird things in his paintings. Look in the medicine cabinet, " LSD ". LOL


Oh my garsh I just saw that he probably saw it in one of his mad magazines that he collected all his life . Im pretty sure he was born nuts and didn't need a drug


----------



## Warren

Warren said:


> I can see why Joe paints these weird things in his paintings. Look in the medicine cabinet, " LSD ". LOL


I forgot to say that his pictures are very well done, and I enjoy looking at them!


----------



## jeff kushner

Just amazing Ms Cathie, each one is just amazing. I didn't see the med cabinet either!!

Wait a min.......LOL


*Is it EVER going to top raining? This is wrist-slitting weather! *LOL,
please, no one hurt yourself, this is a joke, right?


This rain started Friday, I know what I saw
I was out side in my yard over seeding it all
Then more rain on Saturday, rain all day through!
Then Sunday washed out, leaving me nothing to do

Then more rain at night, rat-a-tat on the roof
The rain came down lightly then torrents to boot
Big drop little drops all found their way
Into my ear, so my night felt like day

I like rain I do, it does good for us all
But if it doesn't soon stop, I fear for you all

Help just for me as I stew in my whine
Just a day, just one day, of clear bright sunshine

amen


Yes, I'm weirding out.....I don't get depressed in this weather, no...I get abstract.....LOL


enjoy the day....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Not only has it been pretty much non-stop raining (remnants of Hurricane Ian), but  cold as well. Another 45 degree day just warming to 50 ish. Normal temps for this time of year is 72-75 for highs. 63 in the house this morning. Very low 40s over night & foreseeable future. 

With such a change in the weather we took a break in yesterday’s rain to move our Sully inside. The move went smoothly, luckily I had a large WalMart box 20 inches by 24 inches & was able to plop Ms Sully inside & get her moved into her winter quarters ‘til Springtime 2023!

Not the best pix to get size…but squished into a 20 x 24 box.


----------



## Maro2Bear

New hatchlings in San Diego













After years of waiting, rare turtles have bred 41 hatchlings at the San Diego Zoo


The Indian narrow-headed softshell turtle is considered endangered. The zoo is the first accredited organization in North America to hatch and raise the species that's native to South Asia.




www.npr.org


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> Not in the least - I didn't mean to be offensive at all. Just his attitude and energy is impressive. Sorry .


Yes, I was just being sarcastic. Trying to get a response out of Jeff.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture
> View attachment 350502


What a imagination Joe has. He has great skills also.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a picture
> View attachment 350502


Where does he get his ideas? Brilliant!
Is that the duck/goose heart she's holding?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Not only has it been pretty much non-stop raining (remnants of Hurricane Ian), but  cold as well. Another 45 degree day just warming to 50 ish. Normal temps for this time of year is 72-75 for highs. 63 in the house this morning. Very low 40s over night & foreseeable future.
> 
> With such a change in the weather we took a break in yesterday’s rain to move our Sully inside. The move went smoothly, luckily I had a large WalMart box 20 inches by 24 inches & was able to plop Ms Sully inside & get her moved into her winter quarters ‘til Springtime 2023!
> 
> Not the best pix to get size…but squished into a 20 x 24 box.
> 
> View attachment 350525


Do you know the weight of Ms. Sully?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> I can see why Joe paints these weird things in his paintings. Look in the medicine cabinet, " LSD ". LOL


This might help Joe's imagination. 








Tampa now has a magic mushroom dispensary - NewsBreak


Owner Carlos Hermida says his shop is the first ever mushroom dispensary in Florida and in the U.S.




share.newsbreak.com


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
It's been raining here all afternoon - didn't stop Lola wandering out for some grass earlier on - not for long though and he soon headed back in to warm up in his hide.
I've been helping my nephew look for a new laptop most of the day. His old Dell was the same age as mine - we bought them together 8 years ago - and his has just broken too with the same problem as mine - no light behind the screen - if you shine a light at it you can see computer is working it's just too dark to use. The LEDs behind the screen must have a set life expectancy. It seems it's more expensive to repair them than to replace, which is a shame.
Also helped him shop for some new shoes and jeans and then had to look for new insurance for my car -so by the time I'd finished my eyes felt pretty strained! I'll be having a PC free night after this.

I hope you're all having a good day, I'm off to rest my eyes and put some cucumber on them - hope Lola doesn't track it down 
Nos Da!!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Not only has it been pretty much non-stop raining (remnants of Hurricane Ian), but  cold as well. Another 45 degree day just warming to 50 ish. Normal temps for this time of year is 72-75 for highs. 63 in the house this morning. Very low 40s over night & foreseeable future.
> 
> With such a change in the weather we took a break in yesterday’s rain to move our Sully inside. The move went smoothly, luckily I had a large WalMart box 20 inches by 24 inches & was able to plop Ms Sully inside & get her moved into her winter quarters ‘til Springtime 2023!
> 
> Not the best pix to get size…but squished into a 20 x 24 box.
> 
> View attachment 350525


Same here except we haven't had rain... just a lot cooler here then normal. I think the hummingbirds left early because of it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Where does he get his ideas? Brilliant!
> Is that the duck/goose heart she's holding?


 He gets his ideas somewhere in that little pea brain of his  I'll have to go look again for the other answer


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> He gets his ideas somewhere in that little pea brain of his  I'll have to go look again for the other answer


Ok I have no clue what it means


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> It's been raining here all afternoon - didn't stop Lola wandering out for some grass earlier on - not for long though and he soon headed back in to warm up in his hide.
> I've been helping my nephew look for a new laptop most of the day. His old Dell was the same age as mine - we bought them together 8 years ago - and his has just broken too with the same problem as mine - no light behind the screen - if you shine a light at it you can see computer is working it's just too dark to use. The LEDs behind the screen must have a set life expectancy. It seems it's more expensive to repair them than to replace, which is a shame.
> Also helped him shop for some new shoes and jeans and then had to look for new insurance for my car -so by the time I'd finished my eyes felt pretty strained! I'll be having a PC free night after this.
> 
> I hope you're all having a good day, I'm off to rest my eyes and put some cucumber on them - hope Lola doesn't track it down
> Nos Da!!


Have a great restful evening.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> This might help Joe's imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa now has a magic mushroom dispensary - NewsBreak
> 
> 
> Owner Carlos Hermida says his shop is the first ever mushroom dispensary in Florida and in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.newsbreak.com


Oh my garsh   I'm staying out of it. I'd get the blame.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Well the Atlas V rocket launched at 5:36pm today. It was a successful launch but to many clouds. So we didn't get a view. This month there is about 7 more launches. One of the rockets will be manned.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the Atlas V rocket launched at 5:36pm today. It was a successful launch but to many clouds. So we didn't get a view. This month there is about 7 more launches. One of the rockets will be manned.



Here’s the launch… lifting off at about minute 41 or so…


----------



## jeff kushner

Sorry the launch wasn't as spectacular as it might have been Ray but thanks for letting us know they got it off the ground, I hadn't seen that.

It's STILL RAINING!! I'm thinking of adding a cover to my skylights, maybe a metal cover so at least it will sound like music!


----------



## jeff kushner

I would like to amend my earlier statement on the rain;

It is still raining, HARD! LOL

Wow, I must have "rode the band" this morning coming to work! I just drove 30 of my 46 mile commute in some of the hardest rain I've driven in, in a while. I know Mark is getting it, his area where I roughly cross at Rt50/301 was some of the hardest! 

Wonder what BWI says? brb folks.......

wait for it...

Come on, that isn't much of a wait....LOL

3.47in since Friday at midnight.....nothing like those folks during Harvey had in Houston, 1 foot per hour, for 4 hours....but it sucks anyway! 

In case it has dawned on you, It has occurred to me that I'm kinda *****'in for no reason as a certain person was glad that he got his grass seed down, just a few days ago....you'd think such a person would be happy with the rain...but nooooo...LOL

Enjoy the day....if you live around here, get a kayak!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I would like to amend my earlier statement on the rain;
> 
> It is still raining, HARD! LOL
> 
> Wow, I must have "rode the band" this morning coming to work! I just drove 30 of my 46 mile commute in some of the hardest rain I've driven in, in a while. I know Mark is getting it, his area where I roughly cross at Rt50/301 was some of the hardest!
> 
> Wonder what BWI says? brb folks.......
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> Come on, that isn't much of a wait....LOL
> 
> 3.47in since Friday at midnight.....nothing like those folks during Harvey had in Houston, 1 foot per hour, for 4 hours....but it sucks anyway!
> 
> In case it has dawned on you, It has occurred to me that I'm kinda *****'in for no reason as a certain person was glad that he got his grass seed down, just a few days ago....you'd think such a person would be happy with the rain...but nooooo...LOL
> 
> Enjoy the day....if you live around here, get a kayak!


So far my part of Ohio has had no rain. We were told we would see Ian up our way. So far nothing. Phew... maybe


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Well the Atlas V rocket launched at 5:36pm today. It was a successful launch but to many clouds. So we didn't get a view. This month there is about 7 more launches. One of the rockets will be manned.


Third time lucky! Bon voyage to the crew.
They didn't say much, if anything, about it on our news this time - unless I missed it. 
Amazing how they can afford all those launches.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
We've had quite a lot of rain over the last couple of days - should be refilling our reservoirs nicely. The river and canal is looking slightly healthier.
Took my nephew for one of his extractions today - he's fine.
Apart from that not much else going on today. 
I hope you're all having a pleasant day and I'll see you later.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Third time lucky! Bon voyage to the crew.
> They didn't say much, if anything, about it on our news this time - unless I missed it.
> Amazing how they can afford all those launches.


We probably can't.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> We've had quite a lot of rain over the last couple of days - should be refilling our reservoirs nicely. The river and canal is looking slightly healthier.
> Took my nephew for one of his extractions today - he's fine.
> Apart from that not much else going on today.
> I hope you're all having a pleasant day and I'll see you later.


Still no Ian here. I really think the lake effect cold from Canada we've been having sent Ian's wind and rain elsewhere. For once mother nature did the right thing  I'm glad. We could have had another pond in the backyard.  For your nephew to keep getting better.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> Still no Ian here. I really think the lake effect cold from Canada we've been having sent Ian's wind and rain elsewhere. For once mother nature did the right thing  I'm glad. We could have had another pond in the backyard.  For your nephew to keep getting better.



Don’t hold your breath waiting for Ian. Once it came across Florida and made landfall again in South Carolina it bounced it’s way along the Atlantic Coast with heavy rains all along the coastline. It’s way up in Halifax now and moving North North East (NNE).


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Don’t hold your breath waiting for Ian. Once it came across Florida and made landfall again in South Carolina it bounced it’s way along the Atlantic Coast with heavy rains all along the coastline. It’s way up in Halifax now and moving North North East (NNE).
> 
> View attachment 350600


Yay!!!... After several days of no rain I figured it out  but we're supposed to get some tomorrow morning. We'll see


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yay!!!... After several days of no rain I figured it out  but we're supposed to get some tomorrow morning. We'll see


I do have to say NOT YAY for the coastline. I haven't been catching the news much. There's been too much going on around here and I've missed a big part of the News. I've still been praying for the people in Ian's way though. The news is concentrating on Florida and Porta Rico but hasn't said a lot about the coastline anyway.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Third time lucky! Bon voyage to the crew.
> They didn't say much, if anything, about it on our news this time - unless I missed it.
> Amazing how they can afford all those launches.


They launched a manned rocket on Wed but I missed it.
This evening they scrubbed a launch and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## jeff kushner

I think they re-crewed the station....

On another thread, I've been whining about my new cell....yesterday my oldest texted asking that I call her.
For reference, this is the daughter whose husband got stupid last Christmas and told her he didn't want to stay married, after 18 years.

She was devastated of course, by March she bought a new home and began dating.....she's found someone she gushes over like a teenager......and when I called her last night, she had wanted to invite them BOTH over for dinner.

3 weeks ago, it was "You won't meet him till Christmas, if then...."we're going slow"

I noticed that......LOL

I told her I'd be at Kerry's but of course they were both welcome, 74 miles from her home......not sure they want to do a 3 hr car ride to talk to Dad, but we'll soon see!

Who wants to lay odds that my daughter will be married before the end of next year? LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Still no Ian here. I really think the lake effect cold from Canada we've been having sent Ian's wind and rain elsewhere. For once mother nature did the right thing  I'm glad. We could have had another pond in the backyard.  For your nephew to keep getting better.


He's fine today thanks Cathie - helped by the arrival of his new laptop to keep his mind off it.
I was really surprised yesterday that the dentist handed me his tooth in a plastic bag. He's almost 40 so a bit old for the tooth fairy, He's not sentimental at all so I wondered if he'd asked for it. The nurse said they give them to all patients who have extractions - even adults - to dispose of as they want - very strange they don't dispose of them in their biological waste bins. Maybe NHS cuts again 
Next extraction won't be until January because I won't be driving for a while and the dentist will be on holiday. They'll be the teeth with an abscess under them.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Don’t hold your breath waiting for Ian. Once it came across Florida and made landfall again in South Carolina it bounced it’s way along the Atlantic Coast with heavy rains all along the coastline. It’s way up in Halifax now and moving North North East (NNE).
> 
> View attachment 350600


I think Ian is still upsetting the jet stream because we've had a few days of heavy rain and strong winds. Hopefully fizzling out to give us a week of quieter weather.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> I think they re-crewed the station....
> 
> On another thread, I've been whining about my new cell....yesterday my oldest texted asking that I call her.
> For reference, this is the daughter whose husband got stupid last Christmas and told her he didn't want to stay married, after 18 years.
> 
> She was devastated of course, by March she bought a new home and began dating.....she's found someone she gushes over like a teenager......and when I called her last night, she had wanted to invite them BOTH over for dinner.
> 
> 3 weeks ago, it was "You won't meet him till Christmas, if then...."we're going slow"
> 
> I noticed that......LOL
> 
> I told her I'd be at Kerry's but of course they were both welcome, 74 miles from her home......not sure they want to do a 3 hr car ride to talk to Dad, but we'll soon see!
> 
> Who wants to lay odds that my daughter will be married before the end of next year? LOL


Pleased she's found happiness again after the devastation of divorce - better get your father of the bride speech ready and a new hat for Kerry!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
We've certainly had some heavy downpours the last few days - much needed - I just don't like the strong winds that come with it, it's not been too cold though.
Lola has been out in the garden even in the rain. He was very cautious around little puddles though, as if he thought if he fell in he may not get out, so he walked around them - very funny to watch. Maybe I should cut the fingers off some rubber gloves to make him little wellies!
Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Lyn W

There is a strong possibility that the UK will be having our electricity switched off this winter for periods of 3 hours at a time to save energy. We haven't been given any details or times of how often it will happen yet. I have a heater that runs off gas bottles so I'll be OK and I have a gas cooker so I can keep topping up hot water bottles for Lola and myself if necessary but it's quite worrying for lots of families. I'm looking into solar windows. I have a few that need replacing and in theory it sounds like a good idea and can be done without planning permission, we'll see.


----------



## EllieMay

just a quick hello from Texas! Glad to see everyone is doing well.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out for a nice exploratory drive today along Maryland’s southern edges that touch the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 350628
> View attachment 350629
> View attachment 350630
> 
> just a quick hello from Texas! Glad to see everyone is doing well.


How cute does it get!!! hello


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> There is a strong possibility that the UK will be having our electricity switched off this winter for periods of 3 hours at a time to save energy. We haven't been given any details or times of how often it will happen yet. I have a heater that runs off gas bottles so I'll be OK and I have a gas cooker so I can keep topping up hot water bottles for Lola and myself if necessary but it's quite worrying for lots of families. I'm looking into solar windows. I have a few that need replacing and in theory it sounds like a good idea and can be done without planning permission, we'll see.


I'm glad to see you'll be safe through it. I do that preventative emergency storing too. I'm glad I haven't had to use too much of that kind of stuff yet phew...It's still available though in totes


----------



## Cathie G

I always suspected Dilly (our kitty) is a psycho and well he's been officially diagnosed by a vet . He has psychogenic alopecia. Come to find out by reading he's even crazier then that. He probably has feline hyperesthesia in the first place and the pandemic probably brought the whole thing out. I know this all sounds crazy but I have a crazy cat.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yay!!!... After several days of no rain I figured it out  but we're supposed to get some tomorrow morning. We'll see


We didn't


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 350628
> View attachment 350629
> View attachment 350630
> 
> just a quick hello from Texas! Glad to see everyone is doing well.


Hi Heather, Lovely to not see you with some pics that made me smile. 
Hope the family are all well.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Out for a nice exploratory drive today along Maryland’s southern edges that touch the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> View attachment 350632


Looks like a beautiful bright autumn day there.
Lovely spot to visit!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I always suspected Dilly (our kitty) is a psycho and well he's been officially diagnosed by a vet . He has psychogenic alopecia. Come to find out by reading he's even crazier then that. He probably has feline hyperesthesia in the first place and the pandemic probably brought the whole thing out. I know this all sounds crazy but I have a crazy cat.


I'm hoping that sounds far worse than it is. Is Dilly losing fur?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm hoping that sounds far worse than it is. Is Dilly losing fur?


He ate all the hair off his belly but is now growing it back. He's taking Zylkene for now and I'm modifying his behavior slowly. The pandemic got him used to being with Joe all of the time but now things are back to normal. He is adjusting to being with me again  am I that obnoxious


----------



## Lyn W

Three days to knee op! 
I'm giving the house a good clean this weekend - mainly so that I don't have to worry too much about it while I'm recovering and partly in case I don't recover from the anaesthetic and the family have to sort it out - it will look fine - as long as they don't open the cupboards!!! 
(I'm not really worried about that, it's just one of the side effects the consultant mentioned )

Time for me to hit the hay. I woke at 5 30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so it's been a long old day. So Nos Da from me, enjoy your afternoon/evening!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> He ate all the hair off his belly but is now growing it back. He's taking Zylkene for now and I'm modifying his behavior slowly. The pandemic got him used to being with Joe all of the time but now things are back to normal. He is adjusting to being with me again  am I that obnoxious


Aw - not at all, Cathie! 
We underestimate how our animals can be affected by our behaviour and the changes in our lives don't we?
I hope he feels more settled soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Aw - not at all, Cathie!
> We underestimate how our animals can be affected by our behaviour and the changes in our lives don't we?
> I hope he feels more settled soon.


Yes I did underestimate him .I didn't even think about the fact that he wasn't able to be with Joe all of the time anymore after the pandemic. I was just being his slave letting him in and out of Joe's room by then. And thought I was doing what he needed. I thought tortoises were crazy  but at least they are antisocial  and I don't have to figure that part of it out


----------



## EllieMay

Lyn W said:


> Three days to knee op!
> I'm giving the house a good clean this weekend - mainly so that I don't have to worry too much about it while I'm recovering and partly in case I don't recover from the anaesthetic and the family have to sort it out - it will look fine - as long as they don't open the cupboards!!!
> (I'm not really worried about that, it's just one of the side effects the consultant mentioned )
> 
> Time for me to hit the hay. I woke at 5 30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so it's been a long old day. So Nos Da from me, enjoy your afternoon/evening!


I’ll be praying you through the knee surgery and wishing for a fast recovery!! Good luck!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 350628
> View attachment 350629
> View attachment 350630
> 
> just a quick hello from Texas! Glad to see everyone is doing well.


I can't stop thinking about the adorable 1st picture but all the others too. It looks like Honey is so much fun. How old is she now? It looks like Cinder and Honey are pretty good friends


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> I’ll be praying you through the knee surgery and wishing for a fast recovery!! Good luck!!


Thanks Heather !


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Three days to knee op!
> I'm giving the house a good clean this weekend - mainly so that I don't have to worry too much about it while I'm recovering and partly in case I don't recover from the anaesthetic and the family have to sort it out - it will look fine - as long as they don't open the cupboards!!!
> (I'm not really worried about that, it's just one of the side effects the consultant mentioned )
> 
> Time for me to hit the hay. I woke at 5 30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so it's been a long old day. So Nos Da from me, enjoy your afternoon/evening!


I'll be hoping and praying for days on end  Monday is the big day right. It'll be good to get it done but you still have to get through recovering.. That's the hardest part.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'll be hoping and praying for days on end  Monday is the big day right. It'll be good to get it done but you still have to get through recovering.. That's the hardest part.


Thanks Cathie, I'll just it as an excuse to sleep lots!!!
I can't stay too long tonight the last few times I've been on the forum I get a McAfee security alert saying its high risk and my computer is under threat. I don't know if hackers have got at TFO but I'd better sign off.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, I'll just it as an excuse to sleep lots!!!
> I can't stay too long tonight the last few times I've been on the forum I get a McAfee security alert saying its high risk and my computer is under threat. I don't know if hackers have got at TFO but I'd better sign off.


Hackers say those kinda of things too here on my computer and devices and try to say they are McAfee or another business. Maybe they are even within the business.. I know what they are saying is not true. So I find the phone number for customer service and call the business instead of following the link to see what's up. I've even had things go on from Microsoft. But supposedly Microsoft didn't do it  it's awful funny that when I called them about a problem with an email address of mine the problem magically disappeared immediately. whatever


----------



## Ray--Opo

We had a service man on our roof yesterday. Rose heard someone yelling so she went outside to check it out. 
Opo had knocked the ladder down and the poor guy couldn't get off the roof. 
When I looked at the situation, Opo must have come at the ladder from the side. The ladder must have fallen back towards Opo. I am glad Opo didn't get hit by the ladder.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> We had a service man on our roof yesterday. Rose heard someone yelling so she went outside to check it out.
> Opo had knocked the ladder down and the poor guy couldn't get off the roof.
> When I looked at the situation, Opo must have come at the ladder from the side. The ladder must have fallen back towards Opo. I am glad Opo didn't get hit by the ladder.


Good job you were home Ray! The poor man could have been up there for hours!! Imagine him trying to explain that to his boss!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We had a service man on our roof yesterday. Rose heard someone yelling so she went outside to check it out.
> Opo had knocked the ladder down and the poor guy couldn't get off the roof.
> When I looked at the situation, Opo must have come at the ladder from the side. The ladder must have fallen back towards Opo. I am glad Opo didn't get hit by the ladder.


Amen to that that Opo didn't get knocked on his shell. I'm pretty sure his head would be ducked in by then though and holding his breath for dear life. but wow. It's so easy for them to get hurt over such a simple thing. Why didn't the guy just text you or something though? I know I wouldn't get on a roof with no cell.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good job you were home Ray! The poor man could have been up there for hours!! Imagine him trying to explain that to his boss!!


Yea around here he would have a perfect excuse for slacking around on the roof all day. He could say " No one could hear me" and he'd be telling the truth.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Amen to that that Opo didn't get knocked on his shell. I'm pretty sure his head would be ducked in by then though and holding his breath for dear life. but wow. It's so easy for them to get hurt over such a simple thing. Why didn't the guy just text you or something though? I know I wouldn't get on a roof with no cell.


Not sure he had my number. But his boss was there in the garage. He could have called him. If he had his phone. The boss was making noise with a power tool. So obviously he didn't hear him. Not sure how long he was up there. Rose was telling me today, that he said Opo was hitting the ladder while he was climbing the ladder. Good thing we only have a single story house. Now I know that I will have to keep a eye 👁 on Opo. If ladders are going to be used in the backyard.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good job you were home Ray! The poor man could have been up there for hours!! Imagine him trying to explain that to his boss!!


Last week Opo managed to crawl into a tomato cage and couldn't back out. Have no idea how long he was like that. He had to get pass the barrier that guards the plants. Knock over the cage and crawl in. He was walking around the yard with the 4 legs sticking forward. Like he was a quad threat jouster. I had to cut him out. Where he was the ground was soft. So my power chair got stuck. Had to get out of my chair, so now I am on the ground in the soft dirt. After getting some plywood under the wheels. All the time Rose is scolding me for going in that area. Finally got it unstuck and went straight to the shower.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Not sure he had my number. But his boss was there in the garage. He could have called him. If he had his phone. The boss was making noise with a power tool. So obviously he didn't hear him. Not sure how long he was up there. Rose was telling me today, that he said Opo was hitting the ladder while he was climbing the ladder. Good thing we only have a single story house. Now I know that I will have to keep a eye 👁 on Opo. If ladders are going to be used in the backyard.


Yes. And glad you got to see the situation with no harm done. Now you know what orders to give. When you hire someone you are the best boss  I still think that was pretty silly to get on a roof without a cell phone in your pocket. But I'm old.what do I know


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Last week Opo managed to crawl into a tomato cage and couldn't back out. Have no idea how long he was like that. He had to get pass the barrier that guards the plants. Knock over the cage and crawl in. He was walking around the yard with the 4 legs sticking forward. Like he was a quad threat jouster. I had to cut him out. Where he was the ground was soft. So my power chair got stuck. Had to get out of my chair, so now I am on the ground in the soft dirt. After getting some plywood under the wheels. All the time Rose is scolding me for going in that area. Finally got it unstuck and went straight to the shower.
> 
> View attachment 350678


I'm so sorry


----------



## Cathie G

My phone is so cool . I found this while I was texting and figured out how I could use it later. So I'm sharing it. Is this cute or what


----------



## Cathie G

It's downright spooky  Joe painted a picture  I promise I didn't tell him about our conversation here. Ok which one of you has been communicating with my brother telepathically


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> It's downright spooky  Joe painted a picture  I promise I didn't tell him about our conversation here. Ok which one of you has been communicating with my brother telepathically
> View attachment 350680


That's crazy his theme is mushrooms. When we were just talking about them.


----------



## jeff kushner

Well, I see Ray had lots of fun this weekend, good for you Brother(snickering)....isn't that that 


Ray--Opo said:


> he was a quad threat jouster


That is just too funny!

Someone has surgery today?.....good luck Lyn

I went over to Kerry..and we took a walk Fri evening....the crop duster was still out, the plane is really striking looking but I was unable to get a clear pic showing it's color since it was after 6PM




The Maples turn color from the top down;




Great weekend, NO WORK...LOL even though I didn't have the kind of fun Ray did....something just "special" about having the love of your life in your ear the entire time you are trying to rectify a situation, isn't it? I speak of what I know, or is that I know of what I speak?

We went up at 8am to the Chestertown barbershop. Kerry was going to run over and pick up eggs, ok baby, leaving my phone here then. I walked in, no waiting, got it cut then waited 15min, no kerry....I walk 1/2 to the Grocery store and survey the parking lot, no truck-no kerry....walk back to barbershop, no kerry....ok, she lives 4 miles or so but I'm freezing and God knows what ADD-lady is up to<LOL> ....so off I go. I crossed a College Town campus, a river, 3 mountain ranges(it's really dead flat over there)...got to w/i 400yds of home when she rolls in next to me. "Want a ride"? Without saying a single word and w/o a glare, I get in.....The love of my life, begins: "blah, blah, blah, blah, blah-blah, blah blah blah".......we pull into the driveway, she stops to breath and I reply "Are you done being the victim honey, cause I'm feeling the agony of de-feet"? She cracked up and instantly, I was the hero for remaining so calm.

I never got mad, I never raised my voice.....that's some Superman stuff there folks......and she KNEW it.....LOL I love seeing that look in her eyes, they sparkle.

Shhh, don't tell her this part.....honesty, at mile-1, I might have ended her life with violence, by mile 4, I was tuckered out and just wanted to get home...the anger was long gone....LOL

My oldest daughter come over in the afternoon with her new boyfriend and his 11 y/o daughter. He's a prince of a man and his daughter was a treat. We took them on the scooters and she had never done it before... but she did great. Kerry and I even taught her to skip stones at the water. Her dad is handicapped but he even have the scooter a try.....I was scared to DEATH.....he's pretty wonky so it looked pretty scary as he zipped up the street headed for oblivion wobbling badly.....thankfully, the hand of God intervened and caused him to slow....we didn't do that again, Dad didn't want to be responsible for his death! That wouldn' have been good!





Good luck again Miss Lyn.....hope it goes better than you envision!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Good luck @Lyn W hope all goes well.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Thanks Cathie, I'll just it as an excuse to sleep lots!!!
> I can't stay too long tonight the last few times I've been on the forum I get a McAfee security alert saying its high risk and my computer is under threat. I don't know if hackers have got at TFO but I'd better sign off.


All best wishes - your op is probably over by now - I hope all is going well, and that you will very soon be feeling a lot better
Angie xx


----------



## jeff kushner

She had mentioned the other day she might be having computer issues with possibly a virus. Hope she's ok, and her computer is too, doesn't sound like she needs more challenges right now!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> That's crazy his theme is mushrooms. When we were just talking about them.


I love it. The same thing happened with my son when we were discussing little rolly polly bugs on here. The next day my son(not a member) was so excited to tell me when he visited me that they are an animal, He even forgot to say hello first  the first thing he said was Mom! Did you know the rolly pollys are an animal???. And well I had to admit I didn't but I do now . I thought they were some kind of a centipede and actually posted that here  then I got to thinking ok TFO strikes again.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Well, I see Ray had lots of fun this weekend, good for you Brother(snickering)....isn't that that
> 
> That is just too funny!
> 
> Someone has surgery today?.....good luck Lyn
> 
> I went over to Kerry..and we took a walk Fri evening....the crop duster was still out, the plane is really striking looking but I was unable to get a clear pic showing it's color since it was after 6PM
> View attachment 350686
> 
> View attachment 350687
> 
> The Maples turn color from the top down;
> View attachment 350688
> 
> 
> 
> Great weekend, NO WORK...LOL even though I didn't have the kind of fun Ray did....something just "special" about having the love of your life in your ear the entire time you are trying to rectify a situation, isn't it? I speak of what I know, or is that I know of what I speak?
> 
> We went up at 8am to the Chestertown barbershop. Kerry was going to run over and pick up eggs, ok baby, leaving my phone here then. I walked in, no waiting, got it cut then waited 15min, no kerry....I walk 1/2 to the Grocery store and survey the parking lot, no truck-no kerry....walk back to barbershop, no kerry....ok, she lives 4 miles or so but I'm freezing and God knows what ADD-lady is up to<LOL> ....so off I go. I crossed a College Town campus, a river, 3 mountain ranges(it's really dead flat over there)...got to w/i 400yds of home when she rolls in next to me. "Want a ride"? Without saying a single word and w/o a glare, I get in.....The love of my life, begins: "blah, blah, blah, blah, blah-blah, blah blah blah".......we pull into the driveway, she stops to breath and I reply "Are you done being the victim honey, cause I'm feeling the agony of de-feet"? She cracked up and instantly, I was the hero for remaining so calm.
> 
> I never got mad, I never raised my voice.....that's some Superman stuff there folks......and she KNEW it.....LOL I love seeing that look in her eyes, they sparkle.
> 
> Shhh, don't tell her this part.....honesty, at mile-1, I might have ended her life with violence, by mile 4, I was tuckered out and just wanted to get home...the anger was long gone....LOL
> 
> My oldest daughter come over in the afternoon with her new boyfriend and his 11 y/o daughter. He's a prince of a man and his daughter was a treat. We took them on the scooters and she had never done it before... but she did great. Kerry and I even taught her to skip stones at the water. Her dad is handicapped but he even have the scooter a try.....I was scared to DEATH.....he's pretty wonky so it looked pretty scary as he zipped up the street headed for oblivion wobbling badly.....thankfully, the hand of God intervened and caused him to slow....we didn't do that again, Dad didn't want to be responsible for his death! That wouldn' have been good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck again Miss Lyn.....hope it goes better than you envision!!


Wow  that's just too much like around here  but I see you made it


----------



## Cathie G

Yes Lyn. I'm hoping you're doing great. I guess I gotta hope you went through surgery too even though I'd rather you didn't have to  hopefully you have to get well soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

@Lyn W hope your operation went well. Now take it easy for as long as the doctor wants you to. 
Let others take care of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Last week Opo managed to crawl into a tomato cage and couldn't back out. Have no idea how long he was like that. He had to get pass the barrier that guards the plants. Knock over the cage and crawl in. He was walking around the yard with the 4 legs sticking forward. Like he was a quad threat jouster. I had to cut him out. Where he was the ground was soft. So my power chair got stuck. Had to get out of my chair, so now I am on the ground in the soft dirt. After getting some plywood under the wheels. All the time Rose is scolding me for going in that area. Finally got it unstuck and went straight to the shower.
> 
> View attachment 350678


One thing I've learnt with Lola is that if there's trouble to be found in any shape or form he'll find it. Torts are naturally curious without the benefit of seeing consequences!
Glad Opo and you are OK.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> It's downright spooky  Joe painted a picture  I promise I didn't tell him about our conversation here. Ok which one of you has been communicating with my brother telepathically
> View attachment 350680


Is Joe secret member of TFo?


----------



## jeff kushner

Well come on, how was the "experience" Lyn, nosey people(me) wants to know??

I've had so many knee surgeries of different types, I might not do well on the written but I could probably pass the "driving portion" of the Surgeons exam!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Thank you for all the good wishes. Went to theatre in the afternoon so didn't get home until about 9. 30 last night . The nurse suggested I stay the night but I wanted to get home so my sister collected me and stayed a while to make sure I was OK. So far so good - some pain which is to be expected but fine in myself. I settled down to watch tv on the sofa when she left and I woke up at 7.30 this morning! Had a great nights sleep thanks to the anaesthetic I think.
I hope you're all fine and your torts are staying out of trouble - especially Opo!! 
See you later


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Well come on, how was the "experience" Lyn, nosey people(me) wants to know??
> 
> I've had so many knee surgeries of different types, I might not do well on the written but I could probably pass the "driving portion" of the Surgeons exam!


All good so far thanks Jeff, It was keyhole surgery so not too drastic, but I didn't get to see the surgeon before I left so I don't know if they repaired or trimmed down the torn cartilage. They would have cleaned it out to get rid of any debris floating around in there to stop that causing problems. I'll have a follow up appointment in a couple of weeks so just have to take it easy for a while, keep it dry until the stitches are out, start some gentle physio and use the crutches. Then hopefully I can start enjoying longer walks.


----------



## jeff kushner

Good for you Lyn and thanks for calming my own curiosity!


----------



## Jan A

jeff kushner said:


> I think they re-crewed the station....
> 
> On another thread, I've been whining about my new cell....yesterday my oldest texted asking that I call her.
> For reference, this is the daughter whose husband got stupid last Christmas and told her he didn't want to stay married, after 18 years.
> 
> She was devastated of course, by March she bought a new home and began dating.....she's found someone she gushes over like a teenager......and when I called her last night, she had wanted to invite them BOTH over for dinner.
> 
> 3 weeks ago, it was "You won't meet him till Christmas, if then...."we're going slow"
> 
> I noticed that......LOL
> 
> I told her I'd be at Kerry's but of course they were both welcome, 74 miles from her home......not sure they want to do a 3 hr car ride to talk to Dad, but we'll soon see!
> 
> Who wants to lay odds that my daughter will be married bewhat a wicked little thpughtfore the end of next year? LOL


At the very least, she won't be looking at moving back in with you.... I know.... what a wicked little thought, Jan


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Is Joe secret member of TFo?


Kind of. He caught the tortoise bug from me and brought me home a present from the fair today


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> All good so far thanks Jeff, It was keyhole surgery so not too drastic, but I didn't get to see the surgeon before I left so I don't know if they repaired or trimmed down the torn cartilage. They would have cleaned it out to get rid of any debris floating around in there to stop that causing problems. I'll have a follow up appointment in a couple of weeks so just have to take it easy for a while, keep it dry until the stitches are out, start some gentle physio and use the crutches. Then hopefully I can start enjoying longer walks.


You can't believe what I do to avoid using both crutches altogether. They cause me more pain than the injury. Poor you. With my fractured knee cap I used 1 on the injured side, fiddled my foot on my good side to slide around, and hopped on my good foot. And planned every step to take before I attempted it. In other words sat on my butt as much as possible


----------



## Yvonne G

I just learned it's Ed's birthday!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Cathie G

I must have missed the birthday banner for @ZEROPILOT when I was reading his posts. So here's a great big Happy Birthday  from me too. Thanks for what you do too for us.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I just learned it's Ed's birthday!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @ZEROPILOT


Thank you very much


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> I must have missed the birthday banner for @ZEROPILOT when I was reading his posts. So here's a great big Happy Birthday  from me too. Thanks for what you do too for us.


Thank you.
I'm just hanging out with Suki today


----------



## Warren

Happy Birthday, ZEROPILOT!


----------



## jeff kushner

LOL....but not a bad thought Jan, kids are supposed to grow up and leave.....but I've got a 24 y/o working on that whole "launch" thing! She works and has a career path. If it doesn't "happen" for her, I'll leave by the side of the road...aka Joe Dirt.....lol



Love the little nick knack turtle....so cute Ms Cathie!


I slept a whole 8 last night and woke in zero pain...sweet! Last week was "migraine week" tues, wed, thur, fri so these kind of days are fantastic! 4th or 5th time this yr I've slept for that long! Gee, and I'm not dragging like usual at 6pm, who da thunk?


Happy Birthday Z.....enjoy a nice Birthday Dinner!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> LOL....but not a bad thought Jan, kids are supposed to grow up and leave.....but I've got a 24 y/o working on that whole "launch" thing! She works and has a career path. If it doesn't "happen" for her, I'll leave by the side of the road...aka Joe Dirt.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Love the little nick knack turtle....so cute Ms Cathie!
> 
> 
> I slept a whole 8 last night and woke in zero pain...sweet! Last week was "migraine week" tues, wed, thur, fri so these kind of days are fantastic! 4th or 5th time this yr I've slept for that long! Gee, and I'm not dragging like usual at 6pm, who da thunk?
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Z.....enjoy a nice Birthday Dinner!


Joe thinks I collect dust bunnies but I don't he does. I have the real thing  and yes I have to clean up after them too  but I'd still rather play with a living one


----------



## Maro2Bear

Took my kayak out for a few hours this morning in southern Maryland before the rains arrive tomorrow! Autumnal colors are setting in.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Took my kayak out for a few hours this morning in southern Maryland before the rains arrive tomorrow! Autumnal colors are setting in.
> 
> View attachment 350797


We are supposed to get some bad storms tonight heading for you tomorrow. Maybe even tornadoes for us tonight. We'll see. That's Lovely. I love the mirror image in the water in the picture. The fall colors just starting. This weekend is supposed to be our peak for Fall colors. Here's hoping you get to do some kayaking for your peak


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> LOL....but not a bad thought Jan, kids are supposed to grow up and leave.....but I've got a 24 y/o working on that whole "launch" thing! She works and has a career path. If it doesn't "happen" for her, I'll leave by the side of the road...aka Joe Dirt.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Love the little nick knack turtle....so cute Ms Cathie!
> 
> 
> I slept a whole 8 last night and woke in zero pain...sweet! Last week was "migraine week" tues, wed, thur, fri so these kind of days are fantastic! 4th or 5th time this yr I've slept for that long! Gee, and I'm not dragging like usual at 6pm, who da thunk?
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Z.....enjoy a nice Birthday Dinner!


So ur only 50 or 60.


----------



## jeff kushner

Another super day.....BAM. 3 days in a row of +6hrs of sleep & 2 of [email protected] 8hrs left me feeling energized! 

* Superman lives! *

LOL

Hope Lyn is still reasonably comfortable this morning...or afternoon for her? No, 8 hrs so it's 11AM at her home, I think.

Ms Cathie is cleaning up after the bunnies and turtles.....

Ray has his guy entered into the equestrian events ......will no doubt win his Class.


& Mark is back on the water so all is well with the world!


This is a pic a friend, Johnny in Upstate NY posted yesterday, it's his view from his home......looks very much like Marks pic!


----------



## Lyn W

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thank you very much


Happy belated birthday wishes Ed, sorry I missed it on the day but hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
All still good with me and knee. Just having problems arranging for stitches to be removed They're supposed to be done between 10 and 12 days after surgery but my doctor's surgery said they can't do it until the 27th. So rang the hospital to check that was OK but they said that's way too long as they will have become embedded by then. They made me an appointment at the hospital but then rang me back to say they'd arranged with my GP surgery to do them sooner instead - I think they are a bit fed up of GPs opting out of normal services. I don't care where they are taken out as long as they go.

I'm also having big problems with my cursor jumping around especially on TFO which makes navigating around the screen difficult and keeps taking me to places I don't want to be - so if I'm AWOL it will be because of that - it's driving me mad!

Anyway hope everyone is OK and hopefully I'll see you soon.


----------



## jeff kushner

27 DAYS! WOW...they are right of course....2 weeks, tops. Sometimes if you turn that mouse over, and blow the dust out of it, it will magically work again! LOL.....it's dust Lyn, just dust causing that....99% sure....even from here! 

I'm home so I will tell a quick "jeff story" about stitches. I've probably had enough to sew a coat! 

Many many moons ago, I was young and irresponsible. I know guys, hard to believe but it was true. Anyway, I manage to depart early from my motorcycle one night and ended up with a pretty bad gash on my left calf. It REALLY needed to be stitched and I didn't have insurance so...get it, SO (LOL) I break out the needle and thread and install 4 reasonable stitches! It was really difficult to get to cause it was on the wrong side of my calf, but I got through it without drinking.

So I'm good and I apply antibacterial stuff and bandage it. It heals great (Superman stuff) and I remove the stitches...or so I thought. Remember that "hard to get to" part? I left the inside portion of 1 of the stitches and boy did my body NOT like that a couple weeks later! Wow, it blew up red and swollen....and I had to cut into THAT to rectify things....that hurt...a lot! Heck, it's 40 years later and it STILL hurts to think about it....have a neat little scar too!

What a D A.....I know! LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> 27 DAYS! WOW...they are right of course....2 weeks, tops. Sometimes if you turn that mouse over, and blow the dust out of it, it will magically work again! LOL.....it's dust Lyn, just dust causing that....99% sure....even from here!
> 
> I'm home so I will tell a quick "jeff story" about stitches. I've probably had enough to sew a coat!
> 
> Many many moons ago, I was young and irresponsible. I know guys, hard to believe but it was true. Anyway, I manage to depart early from my motorcycle one night and ended up with a pretty bad gash on my left calf. It REALLY needed to be stitched and I didn't have insurance so...get it, SO (LOL) I break out the needle and thread and install 4 reasonable stitches! It was really difficult to get to cause it was on the wrong side of my calf, but I got through it without drinking.
> 
> So I'm good and I apply antibacterial stuff and bandage it. It heals great (Superman stuff) and I remove the stitches...or so I thought. Remember that "hard to get to" part? I left the inside portion of 1 of the stitches and boy did my body NOT like that a couple weeks later! Wow, it blew up red and swollen....and I had to cut into THAT to rectify things....that hurt...a lot! Heck, it's 40 years later and it STILL hurts to think about it....have a neat little scar too!
> 
> What a D A.....I know! LOL




Good story Jeff. One of these days I’ll have to retell my goofy saga of getting gored in the upper groin by one of my full grown Alpine goats that are pretty much able to single-handedly tear down a barn. 

Picture one of these guys ramming its’ horn into your groin for a depth of 6 inches or more.


----------



## Cathie G

Does getting swept off your feet by a Florida buck count? One day I was just changing the water (as usual) for our little menagerie. One of the critters was a fairly mature buck with horns that I raised to be able to be wild. Well... the next thing I knew I was prone in mid air!!!!eek!!! Hello I'm not a bird! My first thought was WHAT THE HECK!!!! I'm lying I didn't think it in such nice words  My next thought, as my body was slamming into the sand was Had to be Chester  I'm glad he liked me. He later left me a present.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> 27 DAYS! WOW...they are right of course....2 weeks, tops. Sometimes if you turn that mouse over, and blow the dust out of it, it will magically work again! LOL.....it's dust Lyn, just dust causing that....99% sure....even from here!


I use a touchpad on my laptop so doubt it's dust but found a few remedies to try on google involving resetting a reinstalling the drivers etc so hopefully will be able to solve it.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> 27 DAYS! WOW...they are right of course....2 weeks, tops. Sometimes if you turn that mouse over, and blow the dust out of it, it will magically work again! LOL.....it's dust Lyn, just dust causing that....99% sure....even from here!
> 
> I'm home so I will tell a quick "jeff story" about stitches. I've probably had enough to sew a coat!
> 
> Many many moons ago, I was young and irresponsible. I know guys, hard to believe but it was true. Anyway, I manage to depart early from my motorcycle one night and ended up with a pretty bad gash on my left calf. It REALLY needed to be stitched and I didn't have insurance so...get it, SO (LOL) I break out the needle and thread and install 4 reasonable stitches! It was really difficult to get to cause it was on the wrong side of my calf, but I got through it without drinking.
> 
> So I'm good and I apply antibacterial stuff and bandage it. It heals great (Superman stuff) and I remove the stitches...or so I thought. Remember that "hard to get to" part? I left the inside portion of 1 of the stitches and boy did my body NOT like that a couple weeks later! Wow, it blew up red and swollen....and I had to cut into THAT to rectify things....that hurt...a lot! Heck, it's 40 years later and it STILL hurts to think about it....have a neat little scar too!
> 
> What a D A.....I know! LOL


I like butterflies way better than a needle and thread if you can get by with it. They work. and if you don't have insurance what are you supposed to do just bleed out  and even if you do have insurance you just sit in an emergency room for God knows how long, also there's the principal of the thing .I was getting her done and the next thing I knew I had to fix myself to get her done


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I like butterflies way better than a needle and thread if you can get by with it. They work. and if you don't have insurance what are you supposed to do just bleed out  and even if you do have insurance you just sit in an emergency room for God knows how long, also there's the principal of the thing .I was getting her done and the next thing I knew I had to fix myself to get her done


By the by I was old enough to know better


----------



## jeff kushner

So much for my blind-confidence about Lyn's mouse.....humbled of course, but at least this time it didn't cause me to get hurt like it usually does! LOL

I do dumb stuff, you guys actually get hurt! I tease a lot but I've been VERY fortunate to never suffer a catastrophic injury or illness but I also know others have not been, and have endured super serious stuff. My heart goes out to you guys cause in most cases, you didn't get any choice about it. Those guys don't complain, they just look forward and those guys are my hero's....


Mark & Miss Cathie
I of all people, should not have to be the one to remind the adults that this is family-friendly....and has no room for horny stories! 


(kerry would be proud of that one)

Holy moly guys....NO, I don't want to imagine that battering ram(get it), complete with the "set-of-spears" accessory pack or to be knocked down by a raging Buck! It's all fun and games till someone's eye is poked out!

......someone has to ask.....ok I will....got any kids Mark???? You can take that on a couple of interesting planes.....LOL

BTW- down in Curacao I ate goat.....they sold it as "pork chops" but you know how small that Island is....we saw no pigs, LOTS of goats! Not bad, a bit dry.....Just sayin......might be good to threaten him with!



At 17, I knew I could walk into a hospital, broke as sh*t and get fixed.........but naw, I would never have gone if I couldn't afford to pay. I had way too much pride at that age. Don't miss those days......everything was a fight back then.

FRIDAY.....buried at work this morning but I'm leaving at 11:30 or so cause it's FRIDAY!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a mixed weather day today but not too cold.
Touchpad/Cursor still giving me problems - I've followed all the links and advice I can and but no better. Will contact Dell now to see what they say as I don't think it's a Windows issue. 
Anyway end of the week again, so hope everyone has a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It's a mixed weather day today but not too cold.
> Touchpad/Cursor still giving me problems - I've followed all the links and advice I can and but no better. Will contact Dell now to see what they say as I don't think it's a Windows issue.
> Anyway end of the week again, so hope everyone has a good Friday and is looking forward to the weekend.



When in doubt,a total reboot & shutdown might help. Pull out the battery. Let your laptop sit for 5 minutes, reinsert battery & boot it up.

When I worked in some remote embassy locations our “tech support” was thousands of miles away. I was often given directions to “power cycle” the box. What? Yes….unplug it, go for a walk around the compound & plug it back in . That usually fixed it.

Good luck.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> When in doubt,a total reboot & shutdown might help. Pull out the battery. Let your laptop sit for 5 minutes, reinsert battery & boot it up.
> 
> When I worked in some remote embassy locations our “tech support” was thousands of miles away. I was often given directions to “power cycle” the box. What? Yes….unplug it, go for a walk around the compound & plug it back in . That usually fixed it.
> 
> Good luck.


Every thing's worth a go!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> When in doubt,a total reboot & shutdown might help. Pull out the battery. Let your laptop sit for 5 minutes, reinsert battery & boot it up.
> 
> When I worked in some remote embassy locations our “tech support” was thousands of miles away. I was often given directions to “power cycle” the box. What? Yes….unplug it, go for a walk around the compound & plug it back in . That usually fixed it.
> 
> Good luck.


This made me laugh. When I was still working, we got our telephone pole records put up on computer. Computer was new to us, and new to the technicians who had to come help us. The main thing they told us on how to fix things was, "Power down!" And, like you, Mark, it usually worked!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yvonne G said:


> This made me laugh. When I was still working, we got our telephone pole records put up on computer. Computer was new to us, and new to the technicians who had to come help us. The main thing they told us on how to fix things was, "Power down!" And, like you, Mark, it usually worked!


Our IT guru always said turn off and unplug for 12 seconds before we bothered him with a problem. The unplug is important as power will still feed the circuit board and the unplug helps flash the memory.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Our IT guru always said turn off and unplug for 12 seconds before we bothered him with a problem. The unplug is important as power will still feed the circuit board and the unplug helps flash the memory.



Exactly. We had a few very finicky systems & unscheduled power outages would create havoc in their operation. There was a very proper way to bring them back online.


----------



## Maro2Bear

We had pretty much heavy rain  all day yesterday. Gray, overcast & soggy. Forecast for today was quickly clearing & sunshine  & low 70s by this afternoon. I waited an extra hour after sunrise then got out on the water to catch the post-storm calm & the Autumnal colors in early sunlight. One cool “never seen before” sighting. Stand by for more. Hopefully I caught a good pix.


----------



## jeff kushner

When in doubt, on this side of the pond Lyn, we just pick what size hammer to use.....if it still doesn't work, get a bigger hammer! Size, as we all know, matters! LOL

I saw a Bald Eagle down by Rt4 and 301 coming home last week, a first over in that area for me. I saw one come down on carrion 20yds off Rt 301N at 11:45am. It was the perfect view. Bright white head, wings full spread, talons extended....wow!

Looking forward to Marks pics.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Maro2Bear said:


> We had pretty much heavy rain  all day yesterday. Gray, overcast & soggy. Forecast for today was quickly clearing & sunshine  & low 70s by this afternoon. I waited an extra hour after sunrise then got out on the water to catch the post-storm calm & the Autumnal colors in early sunlight. One cool “never seen before” sighting. Stand by for more. Hopefully I caught a good pix.



Sooo, I’ll make this a short story. Out paddling Friday morning I saw a little splash & a slither and thought there was a mink or weasel or some mammal crawling out onto this rock ledge.

I paddle in a bit closer & quietr, but no mammal in sight. I circle about & come in very close only to discover that a water snake had jumped in & caught a little Bluegill & carried it back onto the ledge. I watched intently as the snake pinned the fish ‘til it had stopped wriggling about, then flipped it about and started the laborious process of swallowing. Spreading its mouth wider & wider as the fish slowly disappeared. Very cool to watch.

Here’s one pix as Mr Snake swallows. I also too some shaky video.


----------



## jeff kushner

Yup, that sure qualifies as a "never seen before" for me too! I have lived on or near the water most of my life....caught plenty of copperheads, nasty brown water snakes....even, and there are those who have disputed this, a moccasin(no mistaking that fat head, white mouth, short fat body) and I've never seen a snake that had caught a fish.

VERY cool catch Mark, very cool and thanks for posting!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooo, I’ll make this a short story. Out paddling Friday morning I saw a little splash & a slither and thought there was a mink or weasel or some mammal crawling out onto this rock ledge.
> 
> I paddle in a bit closer & quietr, but no mammal in sight. I circle about & come in very close only to discover that a water snake had jumped in & caught a little Bluegill & carried it back onto the ledge. I watched intently as the snake pinned the fish ‘til it had stopped wriggling about, then flipped it about and started the laborious process of swallowing. Spreading its mouth wider & wider as the fish slowly disappeared. Very cool to watch.
> 
> Here’s one pix as Mr Snake swallows. I also too some shaky video.
> View attachment 350933


That's so neat and video in a kayak would be like me on solid ground . I am getting a little better at keeping my hands steady though during such an exciting time. Now to make sure I have a camera. I never even thought of snakes as a fish eating animal before.wow


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> When in doubt, on this side of the pond Lyn, we just pick what size hammer to use.....if it still doesn't work, get a bigger hammer! Size, as we all know, matters! LOL
> 
> I saw a Bald Eagle down by Rt4 and 301 coming home last week, a first over in that area for me. I saw one come down on carrion 20yds off Rt 301N at 11:45am. It was the perfect view. Bright white head, wings full spread, talons extended....wow!
> 
> Looking forward to Marks pics.....


Believe me I've been tempted by the hammer!!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooo, I’ll make this a short story. Out paddling Friday morning I saw a little splash & a slither and thought there was a mink or weasel or some mammal crawling out onto this rock ledge.
> 
> I paddle in a bit closer & quietr, but no mammal in sight. I circle about & come in very close only to discover that a water snake had jumped in & caught a little Bluegill & carried it back onto the ledge. I watched intently as the snake pinned the fish ‘til it had stopped wriggling about, then flipped it about and started the laborious process of swallowing. Spreading its mouth wider & wider as the fish slowly disappeared. Very cool to watch.
> 
> Here’s one pix as Mr Snake swallows. I also too some shaky video.
> View attachment 350933


It's incredible to have caught that . The size of that snake would put me off being on the water though. We do have water snakes (or snakes that can swim) here but I don't think they're very big.
Great shot!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, Just a quick visit as the laptop drives me mad after a short while.
It's a bright sunny morning here but quite chilly. 
Lola is still wandering out to graze when it warms up - normally I wouldn't let him at this time of year but he seems to know when to come in so I let him carry on - as long as it's not pouring down.
My laptop has to have a new touchpad - not very good for something less than 3 months old. I'm waiting for someone from Dell to arrange to come and fit it. I don't know how far they have to travel - it may be cheaper for them to send me a new one - I have asked for one but then there's the issue of bank details etc on the hard drive that I wouldn't want to give anyone access to, so may be more secure to just have the new touchpad. These things are sent to try us.
I hope that you're all well and have a good Tuesday.
See you soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, Just a quick visit as the laptop drives me mad after a short while.
> It's a bright sunny morning here but quite chilly.
> Lola is still wandering out to graze when it warms up - normally I wouldn't let him at this time of year but he seems to know when to come in so I let him carry on - as long as it's not pouring down.
> My laptop has to have a new touchpad - not very good for something less than 3 months old. I'm waiting for someone from Dell to arrange to come and fit it. I don't know how far they have to travel - it may be cheaper for them to send me a new one - I have asked for one but then there's the issue of bank details etc on the hard drive that I wouldn't want to give anyone access to, so may be more secure to just have the new touchpad. These things are sent to try us.
> I hope that you're all well and have a good Tuesday.
> See you soon.


You can't believe what I'm going through with computer issues and I hear you loud and clear. My problem is with a well known anti virus I paid for. I have the receipt but don't have the anti virus. I haven't for 236 days. And well... because I am so sick of computers I don't care  can you tell? My receipt said I wouldn't be charged money until March of 2023 to renew it auto. So I finally went on the computer to stop them from taking money from a wrong card number automatically just to be polite  low and behold they had screwed up. Thank the good Lord  my old card number is no good anymore anyway. And the person I finally got to talk to at the new bank said I didn't have to call a virus  to stop payment. I was happy that I didn't have to call them up and tell them off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sooo, I’ll make this a short story. Out paddling Friday morning I saw a little splash & a slither and thought there was a mink or weasel or some mammal crawling out onto this rock ledge.
> 
> I paddle in a bit closer & quietr, but no mammal in sight. I circle about & come in very close only to discover that a water snake had jumped in & caught a little Bluegill & carried it back onto the ledge. I watched intently as the snake pinned the fish ‘til it had stopped wriggling about, then flipped it about and started the laborious process of swallowing. Spreading its mouth wider & wider as the fish slowly disappeared. Very cool to watch.
> 
> Here’s one pix as Mr Snake swallows. I also too some shaky video.
> View attachment 350933


Interesting coloration around the mouth. I'm sorry, but if creatures like that live in the water there's no way I'd get anywhere near that water. . . not on the bank, not in a kayak, not no way, no how!!!


----------



## jeff kushner

Guys, you know I love everyone(cept those I hate) and you guys in particular but I find it highly entertaining that all these Strong, Independent folks (insert "women") who had had "creatures" for decades................and seem not to fear anything life has thrown at them.....

are so obviously afraid of snakes.............


just having fun.....


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Interesting coloration around the mouth. I'm sorry, but if creatures like that live in the water there's no way I'd get anywhere near that water. . . not on the bank, not in a kayak, not no way, no how!!!


Hahaha  I have a love hate relationship with them too.as long as they leave me alone I'll leave them alone. But if they actually come after me I get the heck out of dodge. That's happened to me. All I did was almost accidentally step on the dufess. He got mad and chased me eeeek!!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
Mixed weather day today - at the moment the sun is out but we've had some heavy showers too. Lola had a quick peep outside , saw the rain and decided he would wait a while. 

I've had the stitches out of my knee and all's looking good. Also managed to drive myself to the surgery which was a bit uncomfortable but only a short trip so no problems. I start physio on Monday but I think there'll only be a couple of sessions just to make sure I work on the strength. 

For those who keep an eye on UK news you'll have seen our new PM is about to become our old PM - the latest has just resigned after only 5 weeks. What a mess we are in!!! For some reason Queen's Another One Bites the Dust keeps playing on my head! 

I hope you're all having a good Thursday, the weekend is almost here again!
TTFN


----------



## jeff kushner

Glad to hear those stitches didn't stay put for 27 days like they wanted you to wait originally<LOL> Lyn and that you are doing well. Let me ask, can you tell the impending weather from the knee yet? 

Between ACL's, for about 15-20 yrs I was able to tell when it would rain, 2 days out with a near perfect track record. Then another surgery and BAM, the weather forecasting is gone.....weird.

Truss did not last long.....but it's so divisive that it's doubtful that anyone can pass austerity measures that many feel are required. Good luck to you guys....


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Mixed weather day today - at the moment the sun is out but we've had some heavy showers too. Lola had a quick peep outside , saw the rain and decided he would wait a while.
> 
> I've had the stitches out of my knee and all's looking good. Also managed to drive myself to the surgery which was a bit uncomfortable but only a short trip so no problems. I start physio on Monday but I think there'll only be a couple of sessions just to make sure I work on the strength.
> 
> For those who keep an eye on UK news you'll have seen our new PM is about to become our old PM - the latest has just resigned after only 5 weeks. What a mess we are in!!! For some reason Queen's Another One Bites the Dust keeps playing on my head!
> 
> I hope you're all having a good Thursday, the weekend is almost here again!
> TTFN


I've been missing the news because I'm sleeping later and later. So I missed all that. I'll be sure and watch though. I'm sure the News will be talking about that for days


----------



## Blackdog1714

jeff kushner said:


> Guys, you know I love everyone(cept those I hate) and you guys in particular but I find it highly entertaining that all these Strong, Independent folks (insert "women") who had had "creatures" for decades................and seem not to fear anything life has thrown at them.....
> 
> are so obviously afraid of snakes.............
> 
> 
> just having fun.....



Won't keep them but I have handled plenty in my life even some copperhead.


----------



## Warren

Blackdog1714 said:


> Won't keep them but I have handled plenty in my life even some copperhead.


I have never handled a copperhead. Early in my marriage, I took my wife to West Virginia to visit my Grandfather house. It in the woods and just before we got out of the car, I told her to be careful because there was always rattle snakes around. We both got out of the car and when I walked around the car, there was a copperhead about 3 ft. from where my wife was standing. Scared the h**l out of both of us. Sorry for the long story.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Won't keep them but I have handled plenty in my life even some copperhead.


That's the way I feel about snakes. I don't want a pet snake but I have seen some in my yard that don't bug me. They're just hunting for mice. As long as they go their merry way we get along fine


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all,
> Mixed weather day today - at the moment the sun is out but we've had some heavy showers too. Lola had a quick peep outside , saw the rain and decided he would wait a while.
> 
> I've had the stitches out of my knee and all's looking good. Also managed to drive myself to the surgery which was a bit uncomfortable but only a short trip so no problems. I start physio on Monday but I think there'll only be a couple of sessions just to make sure I work on the strength.
> 
> For those who keep an eye on UK news you'll have seen our new PM is about to become our old PM - the latest has just resigned after only 5 weeks. What a mess we are in!!! For some reason Queen's Another One Bites the Dust keeps playing on my head!
> 
> I hope you're all having a good Thursday, the weekend is almost here again!
> TTFN


They say time flies when you're having fun but I think it should go way slower even if I'm having fun.  I can't believe we're almost thru another week  I'm so glad that you got thru all that though and all you have to do is exercise


----------



## jeff kushner

FRIDAY.....OMG, thank you for arriving!

This has just been a tiring week.....a couple of migraines just to be sure that I'm not too happy all the time. Just completed some drawn out and difficult negotiations with Target Corp. and I'm tired. My brain is tired<LOL>!

Warren needs to read more of my posts.....just so he won't worry about his "long" posts!! Sometimes I type like I speak.....nonstop!

Kerry's coming over this evening...YAY Jeff....we might go race 50mph Go carts tomorrow. I got a gift cert we never used and it doesn't run out so we may go to White Marsh on the way home tomorrow, and strap in!

looks fun to me; https://autobahnspeed.com/about-autobahn-indoor-speedway-2/


----------



## Maro2Bear

Happy Weekend everyone. We took a day off from gardening.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> FRIDAY.....OMG, thank you for arriving!
> 
> This has just been a tiring week.....a couple of migraines just to be sure that I'm not too happy all the time. Just completed some drawn out and difficult negotiations with Target Corp. and I'm tired. My brain is tired<LOL>!
> 
> Warren needs to read more of my posts.....just so he won't worry about his "long" posts!! Sometimes I type like I speak.....nonstop!
> 
> Kerry's coming over this evening...YAY Jeff....we might go race 50mph Go carts tomorrow. I got a gift cert we never used and it doesn't run out so we may go to White Marsh on the way home tomorrow, and strap in!
> 
> looks fun to me; https://autobahnspeed.com/about-autobahn-indoor-speedway-2/


Feel better and have a good time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Happy Weekend everyone. We took a day off from gardening.
> 
> View attachment 351018
> View attachment 351019


Beautiful!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Uncharacteristically quiet in the CDR for a weekend. Everyone must be working on their resumes to take over for PM Truss?

Pretty nice day here.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Uncharacteristically quiet in the CDR for a weekend. Everyone must be working on their resumes to take over for PM Truss?
> 
> Pretty nice day here.
> 
> View attachment 351046
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 351047


I had company all day  but I did manage to get 4 more t-shirt shopping bags done for tomorrow. Kroger hasn't stopped using plastic bags for shopping yet but they are probably next. They warned us a couple of years ago Another major grocery store in our city announced they will not be using them anymore


----------



## jeff kushner

I don't even know what they are using now. I think MD passed a "must be reusable" plastic law bill but I'm really not sure. Kerry & I go to the stores where we take our own bags.....

British PM....I have been known to go after "unreachable" jobs.....just to see if I could do them......but that would require higher investment of scant personal resources and I'm pretty sure there's a whole "must be a British subject" thing involved so I'm going to officially pass. I have eggs to buy, you know! Besides, it looks today to be some type of Boris replay? I'm sorry ladies, I know he's a pig, but I just like the guy.....I know, prob a deep reflection on my personality. LOL

Calming pics....nice day with a light jacket, or maybe the sun/paddling was enough on the water Saturday. We went up to Downs park in the late afternoon and talked with an old lady with a spotter scope at the pond but didn't see and of the little guys. We went up to oldest daughters in the morning to install the new dishwasher top clips that I had just plain fubared, then couldn't use...took ten minutes after a 75 minute drive there....and she was having cleaning day so we didn't stay long. She's a little sad so we talk....I looked around at her home with a mortgage, 2br condo but very nice with old ladies walking around the community (safe) and reminded her that while life is indeed very different from the family she had a year ago, she is quite well off emotionally because she frickin rocks it and she is secure....and, she has Superman as her father. Oh yeah, kids grew up knowing....LOL

We went grocery shopping on the way back to my house, no racing go carts this weekend . I learned a valuable trick at the grocery store where I typically will pay for both of us. If I let HER get in the front of the cart when checking out, instead of blocking her and taking that position, then when it's time to pay, I'm still behind the cart.....and she "wins" and inserts her bank card! Total was $240 but all I had bought was fruit, milk/cream & 25 bucks of what I call "contraband"...cupcakes, Twinkies, peanut butter bars, ice cream....contraband. Like most things contraband-a little is fun.....too much and you pay the price! I of course offered to pay, she said, "no, you got it last time". Really sweetheart? "last time" was $300....you owe me $$$!! LOL

Yesterday it was gloomy with on off rain after 11am. Of course Matilda was out soaking and turtling.....my son came over in the afternoon to pickup some of his firearm stuff (ammo) that's been resting in one of my extra bedrooms for a year or two(3rd world armies have less). Good to see him getting back into target shooting. He's good but he went though a bout of humility earlier this year and lost interest.... I don't think he would have shot well anyway. He came out with me to see Matilda....he was a little upset that I was leaving her outside this year. When he was little, we used to bring his box turtle in each year. He found a home for him when he went to college and never got another. 


OK, I'm pushing off work......(see Warren, you push no boundaries my friend<LOL>)...time for me to go play!

Enjoy the day


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I had company all day  but I did manage to get 4 more t-shirt shopping bags done for tomorrow. Kroger hasn't stopped using plastic bags for shopping yet but they are probably next. They warned us a couple of years ago Another major grocery store in our city announced they will not be using them anymore


You can still buy big boxes of them from places like uline.com


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> You can still buy big boxes of them from places like uline.com


I used my recycled Tshirt bags Sunday when I did my shopping even though my store still uses them. Kroger sent me a little magazine and warned me that they are going to phase them out a couple of years ago. They put instructions on how to recycle old tshirts into machine washable bags... so I got prepared. And well... I still have to use trash bags and they sell them


----------



## Cathie G

What's really sad is most of those bags are biodegradable. The stores have been trying to come up with something safer. However the plastic disintegrates and mixes into the soil easier


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> What's really sad is most of those bags are biodegradable. The stores have been trying to come up with something safer. However the plastic disintegrates and mixes into the soil easier


Yeah, I used them, crumpled up and stapled around the edges of the lids on tortoise enclosures and they only lasted a season before disintegrating. Whereas the ones you now have to pay the grocer to pack your groceries in probably last forever as litter.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I used them, crumpled up and stapled around the edges of the lids on tortoise enclosures and they only lasted a season before disintegrating. Whereas the ones you now have to pay the grocer to pack your groceries in probably last forever as litter.


The ones Kroger uses are really thin bags for free. I'm trying to get out of having so much trash. So I'll stop getting them as much as I can But I like them for certain things. Like a little trash bag in the bathroom and cleaning up after Dilly's litter box and Sapphire's enclosure once a day. I'll just have to find a different way.


----------



## Cathie G

I told my doctor today about my episode of over doing my arm and getting laid up. I was bragging about my new tortoise outdoor enclosure that I built  and well ... I
managed to show him a picture of my enclosure before I left.because he wanted to see it He's the same doctor that visited me and Joe in our home during the pandemic. He got tied up by an angel in a mural Joe hung in our living room. Oh my garsh  he gave me pain killers I probably won't take


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I had company all day  but I did manage to get 4 more t-shirt shopping bags done for tomorrow. Kroger hasn't stopped using plastic bags for shopping yet but they are probably next. They warned us a couple of years ago Another major grocery store in our city announced they will not be using them anymore


Our stores still use them but you have to pay for them. It's surprising how many people are buying them still instead of reusing


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all.
Still no laptop repairs yet - they are waiting for the part - so my use of it is as limited as my patience when I end up all over the screen and on pages I don't want to be

We have yet another PM - the first British Asian and the youngest in 200 years - time will tell if he'll have a hat trick of record breaking by beating LIz Truss as PM for the shortest time in history (44 days)! Place your bets folks!!!!

My nephew and his family are over from Las Vegas so it's been a busy time catching up with them and spending time with their little girl who is a real little Miss Sunshine and full of smiles for everyone, I don't think I've ever seen such a happy baby. 

Anyway my laptop is about to fly through the window if I don't sign out now - just popped in to make sure all is well with everyone and I'll see you soon.
Take care


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Our stores still use them but you have to pay for them. It's surprising how many people are buying them still instead of reusing


I'm really happy that at least some companies around here are trying to deal with plastic bags. My problem is that I actually reuse at least 7 per week to clean up some of my critters poo food etc...and one of the biggest poopers is Dilly cat kitty litter and all.. I also reuse them in small garbage cans throughout our home. I don't know what I'll do for that problem yet. Razberri, Sapphire and my little survivor Zebra Finch are not a plastic problem


----------



## Cathie G

Wow. I did go ahead and start a short burst of Prednisone for my shoulder (like my doc said) today. He didn't want to because I'm on prolia for heavens sake but he knew I needed it. It helped within a couple of hours. Yeah . I was having internal fits but took it anyway. I pretty much know there's corny stuff in it but it worked and it'll only be for 4 more days. So youall have Cathie on steroids


----------



## jeff kushner

Sorry you are still yelling at the keyboard Lyn, hope resolution comes soon.

Ms Cathie, NOW is a great time to clean the house......it's be spic and span in no time now that you're using "juice"! LOL


My Plastic rant;
You know guys, I've never been a "tree hugger" in the extreme.... not by a long shot, just look at my collection of motorcycles, the exact target of the late Mrs Joan Claybrook's EPA war on two-stroke engines. The two stroke fumes probably still make her turn in her grave to this day!

I do live in conflict though..

I respect nature, and like everyone in my generation, I donated to save the rainforest a few years after seeing the Indian in the commercial...you know the one. In the 60's, it was horrible with trash piled on nearly every highway. We as kids would watch as whole families threw out their dinner trash from the car while driving. I remember driving through Pittsburg in 1963 and we couldn't see the sky on a clear bright day. Was like driving under a cloud, JUST like it. When I moved to MD as a child, the Potomac was yellow in summer and so toxic, even the poor people didn't fish there. it's worlds better today but while they were improving it there, they were spraying the bay's tributaries for seaweed....agent orange. Then they wonder why populations collapsed....ah well...

Looks like we finally put that nightmare behind us but now we have other sins to pay for......I knew at 12 years old that plastic was going to be the "bad thing" of my future but I thought it would do with the chemicals that make them/human health, not the actual garbage. Come on, trash that doesn't go away? Anyone with 46 chromosome knows that isn't going to work long term. I don't have a solution but I can sure as heck see the long game!

Even knowing all that....when they TOLD me I had to recycle or do this or that, I resist...just my natural inclination. 

A very good comic, his name escapes me but he said "I'm a lot easier to pull than I am to push" Brilliant!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Sorry you are still yelling at the keyboard Lyn, hope resolution comes soon.
> 
> Ms Cathie, NOW is a great time to clean the house......it's be spic and span in no time now that you're using "juice"! LOL
> 
> 
> My Plastic rant;
> You know guys, I've never been a "tree hugger" in the extreme.... not by a long shot, just look at my collection of motorcycles, the exact target of the late Mrs Joan Claybrook's EPA war on two-stroke engines. The two stroke fumes probably still make her turn in her grave to this day!
> 
> I do live in conflict though..
> 
> I respect nature, and like everyone in my generation, I donated to save the rainforest a few years after seeing the Indian in the commercial...you know the one. In the 60's, it was horrible with trash piled on nearly every highway. We as kids would watch as whole families threw out their dinner trash from the car while driving. I remember driving through Pittsburg in 1963 and we couldn't see the sky on a clear bright day. Was like driving under a cloud, JUST like it. When I moved to MD as a child, the Potomac was yellow in summer and so toxic, even the poor people didn't fish there. it's worlds better today but while they were improving it there, they were spraying the bay's tributaries for seaweed....agent orange. Then they wonder why populations collapsed....ah well...
> 
> Looks like we finally put that nightmare behind us but now we have other sins to pay for......I knew at 12 years old that plastic was going to be the "bad thing" of my future but I thought it would do with the chemicals that make them/human health, not the actual garbage. Come on, trash that doesn't go away? Anyone with 46 chromosome knows that isn't going to work long term. I don't have a solution but I can sure as heck see the long game!
> 
> Even knowing all that....when they TOLD me I had to recycle or do this or that, I resist...just my natural inclination.
> 
> A very good comic, his name escapes me but he said "I'm a lot easier to pull than I am to push" Brilliant!


Well... while I'm getting better and my shoulder and arm is recovering I'm sure not gonna do housework  I'm gonna be doing some fun stuff. Like sewing gypsy bags and spending extra time with my critters. I don't want to overdue it again


----------



## jeff kushner

Ugh, in bed at 7pm and woke at 11:30pm, for the night....gonna be a Friday though so I leave the office at 11:30AM so it's not a terribly long day. 

Little Matilda got hurt so she's inside now to give her a chance to heal, away from those big bad animals. I only have a 20Gal long tank for her inside, not much room for a 2yr old but it's safe for her and with consistent temps, it's has to be easier for her body to repair itself.


Kerry is coming over tonight and we're going to a kegger in Virginia tomorrow. 30yrs sober and I go to a kegger?.....LOL

We decided to make a day out of it and maybe run out to Skyline drive so we got a hotel out there for Sat night. 

enjoy the day guys


----------



## Ray--Opo

My son Joe's Halloween costume. 


We all were razzing him for a little over a year about his hair. His hair is really brown. He grew his hair out for this Halloween season.


----------



## Yvonne G

I recognized him right off. Here's hoping no one at the party is dressed as Carol!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I recognized him right off. Here's hoping no one at the party is dressed as Carol!


Right


----------



## Ray--Opo




----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Wow. I did go ahead and start a short burst of Prednisone for my shoulder (like my doc said) today. He didn't want to because I'm on prolia for heavens sake but he knew I needed it. It helped within a couple of hours. Yeah . I was having internal fits but took it anyway. I pretty much know there's corny stuff in it but it worked and it'll only be for 4 more days. So youall have Cathie on steroids


I am going to enjoy the shot soon also.
About 2 weeks ago I fell transferring from my easy chair to my power chair. I feel backwards and put my lefthand behind me to break the fall. Well I fractured my thumb. Also twisted my knee and I see the orthopedic surgeon Tues. That's when I will get my shot. The orthopedic surgeon who looked at my hand. Said if my thumb still hurt when I see him next. He will give me a shot.
Yep two different doctors who work in the same building. One specialist for hands and shoulders. One specialist for knees and ankles.
Wearing this brace for my thumb but being a is the only one I have. It is not helping like it should.
My thumb is hurting now.
So goodbye


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray, I'm sorry you hurt yourself....especially because I would guess ANY injury has magnified consequences for you in doing stuff. That sucks. I got a story to make you feel better about falling! My ex falls, she's a "faller"! She's a couple years younger than I am so she's just over 60.....two weeks ago she FELL INTO THE POTOMAC RIVER AT THE NATIONAL HARBORPLACE on a very busy Sunday afternoon and had to be removed from the water by a boat(she's not an athlete)! LMAO.......she didn't tell me, my oldest ratted her out. I gave her a week before I called her. Apparently, it was an 8 foot drop from the 75foot wide pier to the water. 

I'm humbled and fortunate that I do not need those shots! I'm very happy that my friends are able to get relief.....watch that "juice" Ms Cathie, don't get cranky & argumentative on us. LOL

I hate that shot and I generally deal fairly well with pain w/o meds BUT...
I avoid THAT shot(typically injected with a No2 pencil sized needle) like most of us avoided COVID 2 yrs ago......GOD those shots hurt! I've had two of those shots, in the knee and another dr wanted to put one in my wrist earlier this year and looked at me like I had 3 eyes when I told him no.

I don't mind a regular actual shot.....it's the size of the cortisone needle they use, and the jamming of it between the joints.....oh hell no! LOL

(now you guys know Superman's REAL kryptonite)


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I am going to enjoy the shot soon also.
> About 2 weeks ago I fell transferring from my easy chair to my power chair. I feel backwards and put my lefthand behind me to break the fall. Well I fractured my thumb. Also twisted my knee and I see the orthopedic surgeon Tues. That's when I will get my shot. The orthopedic surgeon who looked at my hand. Said if my thumb still hurt when I see him next. He will give me a shot.
> Yep two different doctors who work in the same building. One specialist for hands and shoulders. One specialist for knees and ankles.
> Wearing this brace for my thumb but being a is the only one I have. It is not helping like it should.
> My thumb is hurting now.
> So goodbye


Sorry you're in the wars again Ray and hope they can sort out your thumb and knee asap.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Ray, I'm sorry you hurt yourself....especially because I would guess ANY injury has magnified consequences for you in doing stuff. That sucks. I got a story to make you feel better about falling! My ex falls, she's a "faller"! She's a couple years younger than I am so she's just over 60.....two weeks ago she FELL INTO THE POTOMAC RIVER AT THE NATIONAL HARBORPLACE on a very busy Sunday afternoon and had to be removed from the water by a boat(she's not an athlete)! LMAO.......she didn't tell me, my oldest ratted her out. I gave her a week before I called her. Apparently, it was an 8 foot drop from the 75foot wide pier to the water.
> 
> I'm humbled and fortunate that I do not need those shots! I'm very happy that my friends are able to get relief.....watch that "juice" Ms Cathie, don't get cranky & argumentative on us. LOL
> 
> I hate that shot and I generally deal fairly well with pain w/o meds BUT...
> I avoid THAT shot(typically injected with a No2 pencil sized needle) like most of us avoided COVID 2 yrs ago......GOD those shots hurt! I've had two of those shots, in the knee and another dr wanted to put one in my wrist earlier this year and looked at me like I had 3 eyes when I told him no.
> 
> I don't mind a regular actual shot.....it's the size of the cortisone needle they use, and the jamming of it between the joints.....oh hell no! LOL
> 
> (now you guys know Superman's REAL kryptonite)


Your ex wife had a lucky escape! I can't help wondering why with such a wide pier she was so close to the edge though!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
Laptop still not fixed yet - man coming on Friday. He has to travel a couple of hundred miles to get to me but it's part of Dells warranty that they'll repair in your own home. I would feel sorry for him but you wouldn't believe the effort and concentration it takes for me to get the pointer in the right place to click on a like or smilies, so it's his job and if Dell are prepared to pay him to travel I shouldn't worry. I just can't wait to get back to normal use of my laptop. 

My nephew's wife baby and father in law have made it back to Vegas OK - Sam has to wait until his new American passport arrives before he can head home. His father in law is spending some time in Vegas before he flies back to his own home in Ohio. It was great seeing them all and we miss the baby - she is quite a little character. I hope they'll be able to come back next year. Thank goodness for technology and Zoom so that we get to see pictures and videos and even live time with her. 

I hope everyone is OK and that Cathie is coping with her steroids and Ray with his injuries. 
I'll pop in when I'm next feeling patient enough - until then take care. See you soon!


----------



## Lyn W

Forgot to say Happy Halloween!
We've had very heavy rain showers all evening so no little ones visiting for trick or treats.
Hope you have a good time if any of you are having parties etc.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am going to enjoy the shot soon also.
> About 2 weeks ago I fell transferring from my easy chair to my power chair. I feel backwards and put my lefthand behind me to break the fall. Well I fractured my thumb. Also twisted my knee and I see the orthopedic surgeon Tues. That's when I will get my shot. The orthopedic surgeon who looked at my hand. Said if my thumb still hurt when I see him next. He will give me a shot.
> Yep two different doctors who work in the same building. One specialist for hands and shoulders. One specialist for knees and ankles.
> Wearing this brace for my thumb but being a is the only one I have. It is not helping like it should.
> My thumb is hurting now.
> So goodbye


My stint on steroids didn't work. It felt like it would at first but it didn't in the long run. It's not bad enough for me to take pain killers yet t


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> My stint on steroids didn't work. It felt like it would at first but it didn't in the long run. It's not bad enough for me to take pain killers yet t


hough. Doggone it


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Ray, I'm sorry you hurt yourself....especially because I would guess ANY injury has magnified consequences for you in doing stuff. That sucks. I got a story to make you feel better about falling! My ex falls, she's a "faller"! She's a couple years younger than I am so she's just over 60.....two weeks ago she FELL INTO THE POTOMAC RIVER AT THE NATIONAL HARBORPLACE on a very busy Sunday afternoon and had to be removed from the water by a boat(she's not an athlete)! LMAO.......she didn't tell me, my oldest ratted her out. I gave her a week before I called her. Apparently, it was an 8 foot drop from the 75foot wide pier to the water.
> 
> I'm humbled and fortunate that I do not need those shots! I'm very happy that my friends are able to get relief.....watch that "juice" Ms Cathie, don't get cranky & argumentative on us. LOL
> 
> I hate that shot and I generally deal fairly well with pain w/o meds BUT...
> I avoid THAT shot(typically injected with a No2 pencil sized needle) like most of us avoided COVID 2 yrs ago......GOD those shots hurt! I've had two of those shots, in the knee and another dr wanted to put one in my wrist earlier this year and looked at me like I had 3 eyes when I told him no.
> 
> I don't mind a regular actual shot.....it's the size of the cortisone needle they use, and the jamming of it between the joints.....oh hell no! LOL
> 
> (now you guys know Superman's REAL kryptonite)


I'm trying my best to be nice  especially after my doc just gave me pills  I'm afraid the good Lord will get me if I'm not.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Sorry you're in the wars again Ray and hope they can sort out your thumb and knee asap.


Thanks Lyn, I had minor knee injuries when I was in high school playing football. Since I became a amputee I have really been putting a lot of stress on my left knee. For the last 4 years I have been getting cortisone shot about every 6 months. The pain has always been the meniscus. After this fall the only time I have real pain is when I stand on it. The pain is more in the joint, which I have never had before. Since the fall I have been putting cold packs regularly. The pain is almost tolerable now when I stand. I go to the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow. So hopefully just another shot and I will be on my way. It doesn't hurt if I bend the knee with no weight on it. Thumb will just take time to heal. Will get a shot in the thumb if it still hurts. When I go back for my next appointment in a few weeks.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My stint on steroids didn't work. It felt like it would at first but it didn't in the long run. It's not bad enough for me to take pain killers yet t


So how long did your last shot give you relief?


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> So how long did your last shot give you relief?


About one day and I took 5 days of pills. And it doesn't hurt enough to do more right now. I went ahead and took a chance on my bone problem even taking them. I'll not be doing it again. The only reason I actually took the pills was because when I redid Sapphire's outdoor enclosure, three days later I couldn't move my left arm hardly for 2 months  it was still worth it


----------



## Ray--Opo

Got my cortisone shot today. The verdict is still out if it is going to work. It's been about 5 hrs. Still have pain but not as much in my knee.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Got my cortisone shot today. The verdict is still out if it is going to work. It's been about 5 hrs. Still have pain but not as much in my knee.


My doctor didn't want to even give the pills to me. He said it was against his better judgement but insisted because he didn't want me to have to go through that intense pain again later. So we decided to take a chance even though my bones don't need more bone loss..  And well hopefully I won't go through more pain like that again  all I can say is whatever.we'll see


----------



## jeff kushner

Hope the shot is working for you Ray....when you get them in your knee(ouch), you EARNED the relief!

Ms Cathie, glad to hear you aren't going to have roid-rages here. I don't like screaming....anymore. LOL



Lyn W said:


> Your ex wife had a lucky escape! I can't help wondering why with such a wide pier she was so close to the edge though!



It's a very true story but "Marge" (as my kids call their Mom) is a bit of a klutz...ok, a LOT of a klutz.
She wasn't close to the edge, to start with. She was in the middle of the pier but to her defense, there is a 1.5" surface height change between the pier and the walkway to the pier, she tripped and managed to stay up, while tripping for 20 or 30 feet before she went over the side! I asked her, "why didn't you just fall down?"....she said she couldn't. 

Her new (and hopefully improved) husband was walking 25 feet in front of her and heard the crowd say a woman had gone in the water....he told me that he turned around, didn't see his wife and said "ah sh*t, it's peg" 

LMAO......and as much as I like the guy(he is a prince of a man), he isn't winning any "athlete" awards either......so he watched alongside everyone else as the rescue boat arrived and fished his sweetheart out of the Potomac, in front of a few hundred new friends! Wonder if there are You Tubes posted? "Biggest fish landed"?

She did hurt her hand somehow but otherwise, only her pride is hurt. That's why I can have so much fun laughing at it!


----------



## Maro2Bear

It’s time now to bring the old banana trees in before Winter kills them off. Previous years they were closer to the house & the entire tree/pot came in. This year I’m trying a new method - removing the plants from their pots, shaking all the dirt off, wrapping up & standing in the garage to over Winter.

One bonus - fresh banana stalk luncheon for our Sully. For the last three weeks or so ive fed 3 or 4 very large banana leaves daily to Ms Sully. Just about out of leaves. 

Banana Stalk Buffet


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s time now to bring the old banana trees in before Winter kills them off. Previous years they were closer to the house & the entire tree/pot came in. This year I’m trying a new method - removing the plants from their pots, shaking all the dirt off, wrapping up & standing in the garage to over Winter.
> 
> One bonus - fresh banana stalk luncheon for our Sully. For the last three weeks or so ive fed 3 or 4 very large banana leaves daily to Ms Sully. Just about out of leaves.
> 
> Banana Stalk Buffet
> View attachment 351441


Hello Marco2Bear, I never thought to feed Sammy the stalks. He already passing enough urine, don't think he needs anymore hydration at this time. Just wanted you to see what my Banana Tree is doing, Multiplying like rabbits. Getting ready to cut them down and cover up the stalks with leaves to insulate them for the winter, worked real well last winter. Will separate them in the spring. Started with just 1 tree last spring.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s time now to bring the old banana trees in before Winter kills them off. Previous years they were closer to the house & the entire tree/pot came in. This year I’m trying a new method - removing the plants from their pots, shaking all the dirt off, wrapping up & standing in the garage to over Winter.
> 
> One bonus - fresh banana stalk luncheon for our Sully. For the last three weeks or so ive fed 3 or 4 very large banana leaves daily to Ms Sully. Just about out of leaves.
> 
> Banana Stalk Buffet
> View attachment 351441


I will have to try that for Opo.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Warren said:


> Hello Marco2Bear, I never thought to feed Sammy the stalks. He already passing enough urine, don't think he needs anymore hydration at this time. Just wanted you to see what my Banana Tree is doing, Multiplying like rabbits. Getting ready to cut them down and cover up the stalks with leaves to insulate them for the winter, worked real well last winter. Will separate them in the spring. Started with just 1 tree last spring.



Those are great. My problem is that I’m not 100% sure if they are hardy types or not. I had many varieties & lost their tags years ago, so not sure what i have. Id hate to lose them.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Hope the shot is working for you Ray....when you get them in your knee(ouch), you EARNED the relief!
> 
> Ms Cathie, glad to hear you aren't going to have roid-rages here. I don't like screaming....anymore. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very true story but "Marge" (as my kids call their Mom) is a bit of a klutz...ok, a LOT of a klutz.
> She wasn't close to the edge, to start with. She was in the middle of the pier but to her defense, there is a 1.5" surface height change between the pier and the walkway to the pier, she tripped and managed to stay up, while tripping for 20 or 30 feet before she went over the side! I asked her, "why didn't you just fall down?"....she said she couldn't.
> 
> Her new (and hopefully improved) husband was walking 25 feet in front of her and heard the crowd say a woman had gone in the water....he told me that he turned around, didn't see his wife and said "ah sh*t, it's peg"
> 
> LMAO......and as much as I like the guy(he is a prince of a man), he isn't winning any "athlete" awards either......so he watched alongside everyone else as the rescue boat arrived and fished his sweetheart out of the Potomac, in front of a few hundred new friends! Wonder if there are You Tubes posted? "Biggest fish landed"?
> 
> She did hurt her hand somehow but otherwise, only her pride is hurt. That's why I can have so much fun laughing at it!


I'm glad she wasn't hurt but you're right it is pretty funny. It's a pity no one filmed it. We have a programme called 'You've Been Framed' and people are paid £250 for funny clips they send in - there's a lot of American contributors so I'm sure that would have been included and made someone a bit on money.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s time now to bring the old banana trees in before Winter kills them off. Previous years they were closer to the house & the entire tree/pot came in. This year I’m trying a new method - removing the plants from their pots, shaking all the dirt off, wrapping up & standing in the garage to over Winter.
> 
> One bonus - fresh banana stalk luncheon for our Sully. For the last three weeks or so ive fed 3 or 4 very large banana leaves daily to Ms Sully. Just about out of leaves.
> 
> Banana Stalk Buffet
> View attachment 351441


I didn't think banana leaves etc (plantains) were good for torts but glad Ms Sully enjoyed them.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all. 
My laptop repairs have had to be postponed yet again, but I have a mouse now which makes manoeuvring about easier.
At 4 am on Thursday morning I woke up because my bedroom light was flashing on and off - even though it was switched off. Investigations showed that water was running down the wall and into the switch.  So all I could do at that time was to get my ladder so that I could remove the lighting fuse from the fusebox. I couldn't turn off all the power because Lola would have been too cold. Needless to say I was worried sick so I didn't go back to bed after that.
We've had such a lot of heavy rain lately it made it's way through my roof. It has dried out since and in spite of lighter rain showers no more water yet so it may have just been the amount of water and wind direction on the night but obviously it needs to be looked at and repaired. So I've been busy finding roofers and electricians the last few days. I postponed my laptop appointment because the only light I have is from table lamps and wasn't sure on Thursday if I'd have any power at all by Friday. The house needs completely rewiring which I was hoping to do next year if I still hadn't found my bungalow, but if I'm still here, I will probably have to move out. It's true - it never rains but it pours!!
There are lots of fireworks going off around me tonight as it's 5th November so Bonfire Night celebrations by many. Very scary for animals - it wouldn't be so bad if it was just the one night but there have been very loud bangs going on for a few nights at all hours and that will continue for a while longer yet. It's a wonder people can afford them with our cost of living crisis but they still seem to sell. 
Anyway I hope you are all well and that Cathie and Ray are in less pain and well on the way to recovery. I'm off to bed now so I'll see you soon. Take care.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn: So sorry to hear of your woes. We want and need rain, but why does it have to be an onslaught? I'm sure you would've been happy with a gentle shower. Here's hoping you get it all under control soon. Play the Powerball. You can't win unless you play! And when you win be sure to remember the one who steered you in that direction!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> My laptop repairs have had to be postponed yet again, but I have a mouse now which makes manoeuvring about easier.
> At 4 am on Thursday morning I woke up because my bedroom light was flashing on and off - even though it was switched off. Investigations showed that water was running down the wall and into the switch.  So all I could do at that time was to get my ladder so that I could remove the lighting fuse from the fusebox. I couldn't turn off all the power because Lola would have been too cold. Needless to say I was worried sick so I didn't go back to bed after that.
> We've had such a lot of heavy rain lately it made it's way through my roof. It has dried out since and in spite of lighter rain showers no more water yet so it may have just been the amount of water and wind direction on the night but obviously it needs to be looked at and repaired. So I've been busy finding roofers and electricians the last few days. I postponed my laptop appointment because the only light I have is from table lamps and wasn't sure on Thursday if I'd have any power at all by Friday. The house needs completely rewiring which I was hoping to do next year if I still hadn't found my bungalow, but if I'm still here, I will probably have to move out. It's true - it never rains but it pours!!
> There are lots of fireworks going off around me tonight as it's 5th November so Bonfire Night celebrations by many. Very scary for animals - it wouldn't be so bad if it was just the one night but there have been very loud bangs going on for a few nights at all hours and that will continue for a while longer yet. It's a wonder people can afford them with our cost of living crisis but they still seem to sell.
> Anyway I hope you are all well and that Cathie and Ray are in less pain and well on the way to recovery. I'm off to bed now so I'll see you soon. Take care.


Pain is just an ache and I'm used to it.


----------



## LJL1982

Lyn W said:


> There is a strong possibility that the UK will be having our electricity switched off this winter for periods of 3 hours at a time to save energy. We haven't been given any details or times of how often it will happen yet. I have a heater that runs off gas bottles so I'll be OK and I have a gas cooker so I can keep topping up hot water bottles for Lola and myself if necessary but it's quite worrying for lots of families. I'm looking into solar windows. I have a few that need replacing and in theory it sounds like a good idea and can be done without planning permission, we'll see.


Yes I saw an article which confirmed up to twice a week across January between 4pm and 7pm.


----------



## Cathie G

I decided a long time ago that since you only have one life to live you have to find a way to enjoy it no matter what!!! And I'm stubbornly sticking to that


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Got my cortisone shot today. The verdict is still out if it is going to work. It's been about 5 hrs. Still have pain but not as much in my knee.


Oh I just saw that your's was cortisone. My pills were steroids  I've had the cortisone shots also in the past.but not this time. I don't know that I would even take them anymore at this point. Right now I can handle it and I have a pain killer if the pain keeps me up at night available. I'll have to make myself call the doctor next time .


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Oh I just saw that your's was cortisone. My pills were steroids  I've had the cortisone shots also in the past.but not this time. I don't know that I would even take them anymore at this point. Right now I can handle it and I have a pain killer if the pain keeps me up at night available. I'll have to make myself call the doctor next time .


I am happy with the shot I got.
The next day almost all the pain was gone.
I still try to be mindful of my knee and make sure to try not to pivot on it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, heavy rain here again at the moment so keeping an eye on my leaky spot. 
I'm going to go up in the attic to try to see where it's dripping in. I haven't been right up into my attic for years - I just store my Xmas stuff around the hatch by standing on the ladder - so I don't know what nasty surprises are waiting for me. Hopefully no more than I'm expecting . I'll be treading very carefully!
I hope you all have a more restful Sunday and I'll see you later.
TTFN


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> Lyn: So sorry to hear of your woes. We want and need rain, but why does it have to be an onslaught? I'm sure you would've been happy with a gentle shower. Here's hoping you get it all under control soon. Play the Powerball. You can't win unless you play! And when you win be sure to remember the one who steered you in that direction!!


Thanks Yvonne. You're right -it's all or nothing rain wise. The rivers and reservoirs are looking much healthier but slow, steady rain rather than downpours would be a lot more manageable. There is hope for a drier spell towards the end of the week so I'm hoping a roofer can help me then - trouble is now the rains come many other people also find they have leaks so roofers are in demand but if I can just get it patched for now that would help. What I need is a lottery win!


----------



## jeff kushner

Water and electrical switches is just plain scary Lyn hope you can find someone fast, cheap and ethical so he does good work!

Got back from the Nook at Kerry's a little while ago.....very nice weekend....

I had found a boat I wanted so I told Kerry about it. When I was young, I used to race Hydroplanes on the Chester River where kerry lives now.

Soooooo I found a Pickle-fork Hydrojet with adjustable front plane....

This would prob, with a small bock, push well over 100mph....would be one HELL of a ride!
A fully ready, turnkey with Trailer and new engine....13K

That folks, is a great price for this boat.

But......










Unfortunately, the pictures got the EXACT SAME REACTION as Peg(ex wife) had 35 years ago when she came home one day and there was one of these in my back yard because I had bought it.

_*"FINE, you can have it but you can NEVER put that in the water"*_

I ever did get that boat in the water.....the 1 year old we had was a bit more important than the boat so I sold it but it didn't keep me from trying it again with Kerry!


We guys know...when we hear that word "Fine"....it isn't, not even close! Only the foolhardy and those men who sleep on their stomachs, proceed down that path!



BUT after the "planned drama"(yes, it was by design) we had after I showed her the hydroplane pics, we went and picked up the boat I DID buy!






Maybe someone knows what kind of canoe it is? Mark? There isn't a plate or ID anywhere on it. It's 16' poly or plastic, down know but it's light, sturdy.....and I COULD have gotten it for 80 bucks but I insisted on paying the guy his original asking price of 100 bucks, he even threw in a Hitch bar to use with a pickup(I gave it to
Kerry's son who has kayaks and a pickup.

So it all worked out great, we had a nice ride North in Delaware to go see it, met a really nice man in Walt and we still got on the water yesterday! Next week we'll go get proper paddles....you really want to pick one that comfortable for you and the right length so I like to handle a few before buying one.

Time to switch the laundry......enjoy the day folks..

Glad you are feeling better Ray!! Now we need to get Ms Cathie some relief!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I really don't think a man of your age and station in life needs to be going 100 mph on water.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> I didn't think banana leaves etc (plantains) were good for torts but glad Ms Sully enjoyed them.



Sure they are. I’m feeding pure banana leaves & stalks, no fruit. 

Fun Fact - The banana tree isn't a tree, it's actually a type of herbaceous plant because it doesn't have any trunk. It is technically the biggest grass in the world!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am happy with the shot I got.
> The next day almost all the pain was gone.
> I still try to be mindful of my knee and make sure to try not to pivot on it.


Yes. Prevention is a good medicine too


----------



## Cathie G

Oh my garsh I had a crazy night. I woke up at 2:20 but it must have been 3:20 for what we're used to. I didn't remember the time change. I don't really know when it actually changed on my atomic clock  I just laid there for a couple hours trying to go back to sleep. And did my usual TV shows that time of night. I figured it was after 5 and decided to give up and fix coffee. I had to get up at 6 anyway. I was sitting there drinking my coffee and dang it!!! Lo and behold it was 4:20 and I could have gotten an extra hour of sleep. It still took me a while to figure that one out. I had to Google it.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Water and electrical switches is just plain scary Lyn hope you can find someone fast, cheap and ethical so he does good work!
> 
> Got back from the Nook at Kerry's a little while ago.....very nice weekend....
> 
> I had found a boat I wanted so I told Kerry about it. When I was young, I used to race Hydroplanes on the Chester River where kerry lives now.
> 
> Soooooo I found a Pickle-fork Hydrojet with adjustable front plane....
> 
> This would prob, with a small bock, push well over 100mph....would be one HELL of a ride!
> A fully ready, turnkey with Trailer and new engine....13K
> 
> That folks, is a great price for this boat.
> 
> But......
> 
> 
> View attachment 351580
> View attachment 351581
> View attachment 351582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the pictures got the EXACT SAME REACTION as Peg(ex wife) had 35 years ago when she came home one day and there was one of these in my back yard because I had bought it.
> 
> _*"FINE, you can have it but you can NEVER put that in the water"*_
> 
> I ever did get that boat in the water.....the 1 year old we had was a bit more important than the boat so I sold it but it didn't keep me from trying it again with Kerry!
> 
> 
> We guys know...when we hear that word "Fine"....it isn't, not even close! Only the foolhardy and those men who sleep on their stomachs, proceed down that path!
> 
> 
> 
> BUT after the "planned drama"(yes, it was by design) we had after I showed her the hydroplane pics, we went and picked up the boat I DID buy!
> 
> View attachment 351585
> 
> View attachment 351586
> 
> 
> Maybe someone knows what kind of canoe it is? Mark? There isn't a plate or ID anywhere on it. It's 16' poly or plastic, down know but it's light, sturdy.....and I COULD have gotten it for 80 bucks but I insisted on paying the guy his original asking price of 100 bucks, he even threw in a Hitch bar to use with a pickup(I gave it to
> Kerry's son who has kayaks and a pickup.
> 
> So it all worked out great, we had a nice ride North in Delaware to go see it, met a really nice man in Walt and we still got on the water yesterday! Next week we'll go get proper paddles....you really want to pick one that comfortable for you and the right length so I like to handle a few before buying one.
> 
> Time to switch the laundry......enjoy the day folks..
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Ray!! Now we need to get Ms Cathie some relief!!


I'm ok  with an ache. I have pain killers now if I ever feel the need. It's better for me in the long run if I have a bit of pain. I'll go hog wild if I don't and make it worse


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure they are. I’m feeding pure banana leaves & stalks, no fruit.
> 
> Fun Fact - The banana tree isn't a tree, it's actually a type of herbaceous plant because it doesn't have any trunk. It is technically the biggest grass in the world!


Today at my favorite grocery store they were selling big thick stalks of brussel sprouts for $3.99 each. I've never seen them sold that way. I even grew them in my younger years and didn't remember that they grew on stalks like that. I'll probably go back tomorrow and buy a couple. They looked like really wonderful fresh brussel sprouts. But what in the world are they.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, heavy rain here again at the moment so keeping an eye on my leaky spot.
> I'm going to go up in the attic to try to see where it's dripping in. I haven't been right up into my attic for years - I just store my Xmas stuff around the hatch by standing on the ladder - so I don't know what nasty surprises are waiting for me. Hopefully no more than I'm expecting . I'll be treading very carefully!
> I hope you all have a more restful Sunday and I'll see you later.
> TTFN


Hard rains will expose leaks that a lighter rain wont. If you do find where it is coming inside. That doesn't mean the leak is there. It could be anywhere farther up the roof. So a visual inspection of the roof outside might be needed.
But I demand you not to get on the roof!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Water and electrical switches is just plain scary Lyn hope you can find someone fast, cheap and ethical so he does good work!
> 
> Got back from the Nook at Kerry's a little while ago.....very nice weekend....
> 
> I had found a boat I wanted so I told Kerry about it. When I was young, I used to race Hydroplanes on the Chester River where kerry lives now.
> 
> Soooooo I found a Pickle-fork Hydrojet with adjustable front plane....
> 
> This would prob, with a small bock, push well over 100mph....would be one HELL of a ride!
> A fully ready, turnkey with Trailer and new engine....13K
> 
> That folks, is a great price for this boat.
> 
> But......
> 
> 
> View attachment 351580
> View attachment 351581
> View attachment 351582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the pictures got the EXACT SAME REACTION as Peg(ex wife) had 35 years ago when she came home one day and there was one of these in my back yard because I had bought it.
> 
> _*"FINE, you can have it but you can NEVER put that in the water"*_
> 
> I ever did get that boat in the water.....the 1 year old we had was a bit more important than the boat so I sold it but it didn't keep me from trying it again with Kerry!
> 
> 
> We guys know...when we hear that word "Fine"....it isn't, not even close! Only the foolhardy and those men who sleep on their stomachs, proceed down that path!
> 
> 
> 
> BUT after the "planned drama"(yes, it was by design) we had after I showed her the hydroplane pics, we went and picked up the boat I DID buy!
> 
> View attachment 351585
> 
> View attachment 351586
> 
> 
> Maybe someone knows what kind of canoe it is? Mark? There isn't a plate or ID anywhere on it. It's 16' poly or plastic, down know but it's light, sturdy.....and I COULD have gotten it for 80 bucks but I insisted on paying the guy his original asking price of 100 bucks, he even threw in a Hitch bar to use with a pickup(I gave it to
> Kerry's son who has kayaks and a pickup.
> 
> So it all worked out great, we had a nice ride North in Delaware to go see it, met a really nice man in Walt and we still got on the water yesterday! Next week we'll go get proper paddles....you really want to pick one that comfortable for you and the right length so I like to handle a few before buying one.
> 
> Time to switch the laundry......enjoy the day folks..
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Ray!! Now we need to get Ms Cathie some relief!!


Was there hydraulics on the trailer to display the boat tilted?


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray--Opo said:


> Was there hydraulics on the trailer to display the boat tilted?


I honestly never looked Ray....most had a stand, a bracket that swung into place but the heavy-moneied guys had the hydraulics...sharp pick up! 
I knew I was never even going to get a chance to get close to that boat in person.....as Y correctly noted, I'm impulsive and I need someone to bring a little "adult" to the party....Kerry inherited mission or job from Peg. In fact, I called Peg to tell her of Kerry's reaction....she quickly connected the dots and laughed and laughed, gloating in some vicarious victory. Then I told her that I shared her "Tour of the Potomac" story, she stopped......LOL


----------



## jeff kushner

Laying in bed last night, my right quad was knotted and hurting. then I remember how it got hurt at Kerry's. We decide to use the Dump cart we got a few weeks ago to haul the canoe around the back yard so we get it out of the shed...then she says those fatal words, "get in, trust me".._*.NEVER trust them!*_

So, the "27y/o jeff" jumps in the back of the cart, facing backwards......while Kerry pulls me. 

She's pulling me at an artificially fast walk while I'm telling her "Don't hit any levers, I don't want you to inadvertently dump me". THAT MOMENT she's going around a dingy her son is working on, catches the front tire against the cinderblock the dingy is setting on and WHAM, I'm upside-down, with the cart halfway on top of me, Kerry frozen in time above me with a grave, concerned look in her eyes. 

I just began laughing my butt off even before the body relayed that it was mostly okay......mostly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Never, EVER, trust a woman pulling a cart!!!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Laying in bed last night, my right quad was knotted and hurting. then I remember how it got hurt at Kerry's. We decide to use the Dump cart we got a few weeks ago to haul the canoe around the back yard so we get it out of the shed...then she says those fatal words, "get in, trust me".._*.NEVER trust them!*_
> 
> So, the "27y/o jeff" jumps in the back of the cart, facing backwards......while Kerry pulls me.
> 
> She's pulling me at an artificially fast walk while I'm telling her "Don't hit any levers, I don't want you to inadvertently dump me". THAT MOMENT she's going around a dingy her son is working on, catches the front tire against the cinderblock the dingy is setting on and WHAM, I'm upside-down, with the cart halfway on top of me, Kerry frozen in time above me with a grave, concerned look in her eyes.
> 
> I just began laughing my butt off even before the body relayed that it was mostly okay......mostly.


Awww... woops  I'm glad it was just a cart


----------



## Yvonne G

We're havin' wind right now. I HATE THE WIND!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> We're havin' wind right now. I HATE THE WIND!!!


Me too. I'll be thinking of you. I've had it slam me up against a door while I was trying to get indoors to get out of it before it knocked me down


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Laying in bed last night, my right quad was knotted and hurting. then I remember how it got hurt at Kerry's. We decide to use the Dump cart we got a few weeks ago to haul the canoe around the back yard so we get it out of the shed...then she says those fatal words, "get in, trust me".._*.NEVER trust them!*_
> 
> So, the "27y/o jeff" jumps in the back of the cart, facing backwards......while Kerry pulls me.
> 
> She's pulling me at an artificially fast walk while I'm telling her "Don't hit any levers, I don't want you to inadvertently dump me". THAT MOMENT she's going around a dingy her son is working on, catches the front tire against the cinderblock the dingy is setting on and WHAM, I'm upside-down, with the cart halfway on top of me, Kerry frozen in time above me with a grave, concerned look in her eyes.
> 
> I just began laughing my butt off even before the body relayed that it was mostly okay......mostly.


Wish you had video!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Getting ready for the possible hurricane. Either way Rose is closing up the shutters tomorrow and we are going to wheel Opo's box in the house. That shouldn't be too difficult, Opo's box is on wheels and we have double french doors. So we can roll right into the house.


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> Getting ready for the possible hurricane. Either way Rose is closing up the shutters tomorrow and we are going to wheel Opo's box in the house. That shouldn't be too difficult, Opo's box is on wheels and we have double french doors. So we can roll right into the house.


What a very good idea to have wheels on his box !
Angie


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> What a very good idea to have wheels on his box !
> Angie


They are good for rolling on a hard surface. But would be no good on grass or dirt. Opo,s box is in our screened porch. So it rolls easily. 
I used 2 furniture dolly's made out of plastic.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hard rains will expose leaks that a lighter rain wont. If you do find where it is coming inside. That doesn't mean the leak is there. It could be anywhere farther up the roof. So a visual inspection of the roof outside might be needed.
> But I demand you not to get on the roof!


No way could I get up on the roof - not without scaffolding anyway


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> We're havin' wind right now. I HATE THE WIND!!!


Me too! Especially the winds we've been getting in recent years - very scary. I could never live somewhere where they have hurricane seasons - gales are bad enough!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Getting ready for the possible hurricane. Either way Rose is closing up the shutters tomorrow and we are going to wheel Opo's box in the house. That shouldn't be too difficult, Opo's box is on wheels and we have double french doors. So we can roll right into the house.


Stay safe Ray - I know you are used to preparing for hurricanes but I worry when I hear they are heading the way of TFO friends.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
I hope you are all well and having a good week so far.

My roof saga continues.
The heavy rain showers have passed and we will have almost a week of dry weather ahead which will give my walls a chance to dry out and hopefully make it easier for a someone to get up on the roof.

A roofer came and just looked at where the wall was wet, said it was the valley board (between the two rooves) and has given me a quote to replace the old lead flashing which covers the join with rubber which I've never heard of so I'm a bit dubious about that. Ideally I would like someone to go up on the roof to check if it's moss lifting the flashing or something simple but he didn't even look in the attic. I've been trying to get another builder here to compare quotes and plans but no luck yet - they don't even reply to calls or emails which is a bit rude of them even if they can't help.

I have an electrician coming tomorrow to make things safe and hopefully disconnect the affected switches so that I can use the other lights. So that will be something less to worry about.

These things are sent to try us. If only I could find my little bungalow!

I hope those of you getting the high winds or hurricanes stay safe - batten down the hatches and take care!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> I hope you are all well and having a good week so far.
> 
> My roof saga continues.
> The heavy rain showers have passed and we will have almost a week of dry weather ahead which will give my walls a chance to dry out and hopefully make it easier for a someone to get up on the roof.
> 
> A roofer came and just looked at where the wall was wet, said it was the valley board (between the two rooves) and has given me a quote to replace the old lead flashing which covers the join with rubber which I've never heard of so I'm a bit dubious about that. Ideally I would like someone to go up on the roof to check if it's moss lifting the flashing or something simple but he didn't even look in the attic. I've been trying to get another builder here to compare quotes and plans but no luck yet - they don't even reply to calls or emails which is a bit rude of them even if they can't help.
> 
> I have an electrician coming tomorrow to make things safe and hopefully disconnect the affected switches so that I can use the other lights. So that will be something less to worry about.
> 
> These things are sent to try us. If only I could find my little bungalow!
> 
> I hope those of you getting the high winds or hurricanes stay safe - batten down the hatches and take care!!


My son and his partner with Sheila  were going to head to Florida for the winter buttt mother nature took over thanks to the hurricane. that's all been delayed. Poor Floridians more though. And I'll be hoping and praying for all of you


----------



## Ray--Opo

Had rain on and off all day. Not much wind yet. Starting to rain much harder now. Winds should pick up soon. The hurricane is definitely coming towards us. Thankfully it will only be a category 1.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Very uneventful so far. The only problem is the new house they are building across the street. Someone didn't shut the front door. With no insulation or drywall up. The house is like a big drum. So everytime the door slams shut. We can hear a big boom.
Opo is in the living room sleeping in his night box. 
Eye of the storm will be here soon.


----------



## Ray--Opo

We are right in the middle of the eye. It is eerily calm, knowing that all around you there is high winds and heavy rain. Wish it was day time. So I was able to see the eye.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Looks like it's pretty much over other then that last band that's a few hours away. 
Hopefully it will break up before it gets here.


----------



## jeff kushner

Having a cruddy memory has it's perks....


I asked one our warehouse guys to get me a couple sticks of 1/2" ATR and a dozen nuts/washers for our canoe-cart and he brought the stuff quick even though I had told him no rush.

Then he reminded me that we're OFF TOMORROW for Veterans day!


That's my "Feel good moment" of the day!


Glad you dodged the storms again Ray.......you were up in my time of the day....2:35am


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Looks like it's pretty much over other then that last band that's a few hours away.
> Hopefully it will break up before it gets here.
> View attachment 351677


We're about to get the remnants tonight and tomorrow with rain and some below average temps all next week. Woohoo we might get snow


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Very uneventful so far. The only problem is the new house they are building across the street. Someone didn't shut the front door. With no insulation or drywall up. The house is like a big drum. So everytime the door slams shut. We can hear a big boom.
> Opo is in the living room sleeping in his night box.
> Eye of the storm will be here soon.


That's too bad for them. It'll probably ruin their door


----------



## jeff kushner

You're right Ms Cathie, it's not doing that door, or the neighbors ears, any good at all!

As the storms echo in Florida.... up here, the leaves have changed and begun falling in earnest!

It's that time of year again! LEAF time! My yard is only 1/3rd acre but I do not like raking leaves. I usually get a text from one of my neighbors who has run a very top-notch "labor for hire"' company on the side of his State job for ten years as his family grows. He's "my guy" for outside stuff, the guy you always tip well. This year though, it seems like we've gotten more leaves down, earlier so I began thinking......and I texted him. He typ charges $300, this year he's up to 400....and for that he comes twice, next week and again in Dec when everything is down. He takes everything in the yard and basement patio to the front curb and hauls it all away. All in it will be 450 for me....steep but I REALLY hate raking leaves. It's my "To Jeff, From Jeff" present.

in comparison;
Kerry's a teacher so she was off Tues for election day, she raked her entire larger yard, and tucked them all into her woods....herself! 


_THAT _will be my world when we get married! Yikes! 



LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Having a cruddy memory has it's perks....
> 
> 
> I asked one our warehouse guys to get me a couple sticks of 1/2" ATR and a dozen nuts/washers for our canoe-cart and he brought the stuff quick even though I had told him no rush.
> 
> Then he reminded me that we're OFF TOMORROW for Veterans day!
> 
> 
> That's my "Feel good moment" of the day!
> 
> 
> Glad you dodged the storms again Ray.......you were up in my time of the day....2:35am


With my phantom pains, I never know when I will be able to sleep


----------



## jeff kushner

How long will those go on Ray? I know that is a very real thing, a family member lost his arm at the shoulder on a armco barrier when he parted ways with his motorcycle. He reports all kinds of stuff. 

I found the downside to being off while Kerry isn't.............I'm cleaning my house. Ugh.... 2nd load in the dryer, new sheets on the bed, vacuum and....my daughter is a slob! I bought a runner for the dining room to contain her spills and along it, there's a line of soda, tea and God knows what...had to hit it with the little Green Machine...but geez kid, straighten up!

blah blah....back to cleaning...


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> How long will those go on Ray? I know that is a very real thing, a family member lost his arm at the shoulder on a armco barrier when he parted ways with his motorcycle. He reports all kinds of stuff.
> 
> I found the downside to being off while Kerry isn't.............I'm cleaning my house. Ugh.... 2nd load in the dryer, new sheets on the bed, vacuum and....my daughter is a slob! I bought a runner for the dining room to contain her spills and along it, there's a line of soda, tea and God knows what...had to hit it with the little Green Machine...but geez kid, straighten up!
> 
> blah blah....back to cleaning...


Story of my life and try living with Joe


----------



## Cathie G

Well... today we got rain finally. We've been doing without for some time yeah. It'll be Remnants of the hurricane. Our weather people said it would be a wall of rain until tonight or tomorrow. Then tomorrow we'll probably get to see snow the ground's too warm for it to stick. I went shopping anyway  and got most of my Christmas shopping finished.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Well... today we got rain finally. We've been doing without for some time yeah. It'll be Remnants of the hurricane. Our weather people said it would be a wall of rain until tonight or tomorrow. Then tomorrow we'll probably get to see snow the ground's too warm for it to stick. I went shopping anyway  and got most of my Christmas shopping finished.


Show-off!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Show-off!


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> You're right Ms Cathie, it's not doing that door, or the neighbors ears, any good at all!
> 
> As the storms echo in Florida.... up here, the leaves have changed and begun falling in earnest!
> 
> It's that time of year again! LEAF time! My yard is only 1/3rd acre but I do not like raking leaves. I usually get a text from one of my neighbors who has run a very top-notch "labor for hire"' company on the side of his State job for ten years as his family grows. He's "my guy" for outside stuff, the guy you always tip well. This year though, it seems like we've gotten more leaves down, earlier so I began thinking......and I texted him. He typ charges $300, this year he's up to 400....and for that he comes twice, next week and again in Dec when everything is down. He takes everything in the yard and basement patio to the front curb and hauls it all away. All in it will be 450 for me....steep but I REALLY hate raking leaves. It's my "To Jeff, From Jeff" present.
> 
> in comparison;
> Kerry's a teacher so she was off Tues for election day, she raked her entire larger yard, and tucked them all into her woods....herself!
> 
> 
> _THAT _will be my world when we get married! Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


I'm WISHING for leaves! My box turtles and some of the brumating tortoises need the leaves for me to cover them up for the winter. But the leaves are stubbornly hanging in there and refusing to drop. Haven't even started changing color yet.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Show-off!


Ok I've been watching and waiting patiently all day so I get to see the first snow of the year. When I saw your post it reminded me to watch  thanks  so far nothing but the conditions are ripe dang weather man.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm WISHING for leaves! My box turtles and some of the brumating tortoises need the leaves for me to cover them up for the winter. But the leaves are stubbornly hanging in there and refusing to drop. Haven't even started changing color yet.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I'm going to let off some steam now because I'm really fed up so I apologise in advance.

My roofing problem is turning into a real nightmare. I've had a few companies out to look at it but they need to put up scaffolding near the area of the roof where it is and they can't do that because of a lean-to in the way - so they can't fix my leak. It basically means having to demolish it, which has been long overdue but will take time. An electrician came a few days ago to look at disconnecting the electric supply to it but he's not got back to me yet. We've had a few dry days but rain is back on Monday,  At least he said the electrics were safe as long as the lighting fuse was out.

The worse thing is one of my sisters who is a real control freak is constantly ringing me, going over and over the same things telling me what I should and shouldn't be doing but while I appreciate her concern it is not helpful and just making me feel more and more anxious and down in the dumps. It wouldn't be so bad if she was offering to help in a practical way like letting me store stuff in her double garage while I'm getting things done but she wouldn't even let me store my bicycle in it a few years ago, so all she does is nag. It's got to the point where I don't want to answer the phone to her. 

Anyway I'm sorry to rant but thank you for letting me. 

I hope you are all well and it seems as if everyone here made it through the hurricane OK which I'm very relieved about. I hope you have some respite. before the next.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I'm going to let off some steam now because I'm really fed up so I apologise in advance.
> 
> My roofing problem is turning into a real nightmare. I've had a few companies out to look at it but they need to put up scaffolding near the area of the roof where it is and they can't do that because of a lean-to in the way - so they can't fix my leak. It basically means having to demolish it, which has been long overdue but will take time. An electrician came a few days ago to look at disconnecting the electric supply to it but he's not got back to me yet. We've had a few dry days but rain is back on Monday,  At least he said the electrics were safe as long as the lighting fuse was out.
> 
> The worse thing is one of my sisters who is a real control freak is constantly ringing me, going over and over the same things telling me what I should and shouldn't be doing but while I appreciate her concern it is not helpful and just making me feel more and more anxious and down in the dumps. It wouldn't be so bad if she was offering to help in a practical way like letting me store stuff in her double garage while I'm getting things done but she wouldn't even let me store my bicycle in it a few years ago, so all she does is nag. It's got to the point where I don't want to answer the phone to her.
> 
> Anyway I'm sorry to rant but thank you for letting me.
> 
> I hope you are all well and it seems as if everyone here made it through the hurricane OK which I'm very relieved about. I hope you have some respite. before the next.


Sorry you are going thru that with your sister. I understand totally because I go thru that kind of stuff with my family and even total strangers too. Some of them just shout orders about what I should be doing for Joe and not one of them even shows up to check on him. They just tell me what I should do. I don't get paid to help him  I just try to. I've come to the conclusion to just let them run their mouth. It doesn't even pay to waste your breath to say anything. Here's the thing  though. We all go through the same things and hopefully it'll be preacher teach thyself  when they go thru it  they should get an earful


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> How long will those go on Ray? I know that is a very real thing, a family member lost his arm at the shoulder on a armco barrier when he parted ways with his motorcycle. He reports all kinds of stuff.
> 
> I found the downside to being off while Kerry isn't.............I'm cleaning my house. Ugh.... 2nd load in the dryer, new sheets on the bed, vacuum and....my daughter is a slob! I bought a runner for the dining room to contain her spills and along it, there's a line of soda, tea and God knows what...had to hit it with the little Green Machine...but geez kid, straighten up!
> 
> blah blah....back to cleaning...


I think I am stuck with the phantom pains. The worst is at the tip of my right arm where the hand and wrist was.The throbbing pain is 24/7. Pain killers relieve the pain by 50%. But the pain persists all day everyday. Its not really a phantom pain. But I do experience phantom pains in my arm.I did go to a different orthopedic surgeon who specializes in phantom pains and nerve pains. He put me on a med and told me to ask my primary doctor. If it's ok to start taking celabrex. If these meds don't help, there is a implant that will fool the nerves going to my arm. If I could get some relief in my arm the battle would be halfway over. I am thankful my right leg phantom pains only happens 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## jeff kushner

Lyn....I think you are still in the "acceptance" phase of your relationship with your sister....LOL 
Just teasing a bit, I'm sorry. 
Sometimes, family sucks, we deal with it....and sometimes we "can't get calls" for a while.....btwn that and the actual leak, you're being hammered...hope you can find resolution and more importantly, peace on the inside, where it counts!

That's some difficult stuff Ray, you get "hero status" from me just for doing a single day. I understand the basic process for how nerves regenerate from the spinal column but how they react to being severed is something I know nothing about. 

Got the house cleaned before Kerry got here Fri evening and I sent her home last night because they have the Bay Bridge Run today and she has a ton of "teacher stuff" to do. Fantastic day yesterday...70F, partly cloudy...what a beautiful day. We knocked out grocery shopping early then I got up and got the roof blown off, knowing my leaf guy is coming. It was so nice out I felt bad about being inside so we went for a walk in the neighborhood, then watched this week's "Ghosts", then went up to park for a couple hours while the chili she made simmered. We watched the new Top Gun movie before she drove home......for those wondering, we liked it, they kept a lot of ties to the 1st one.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all, it's a bright sunny day here so I'm feeling better about things and put out calls to more tradesmen who may be able to help me get to the point where the roof can be fixed. 
At the end of the day I have no one to blame but myself - I have put things off with the back of the house until I haven't known where to start -so not started anything. This leak in the roof is the most serious thing I've had to deal with and is the catalyst for getting other things done. The frustrating thing is finding people to do the work. 
Anyway I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday and I'll see you later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I am stuck with the phantom pains. The worst is at the tip of my right arm where the hand and wrist was.The throbbing pain is 24/7. Pain killers relieve the pain by 50%. But the pain persists all day everyday. Its not really a phantom pain. But I do experience phantom pains in my arm.I did go to a different orthopedic surgeon who specializes in phantom pains and nerve pains. He put me on a med and told me to ask my primary doctor. If it's ok to start taking celabrex. If these meds don't help, there is a implant that will fool the nerves going to my arm. If I could get some relief in my arm the battle would be halfway over. I am thankful my right leg phantom pains only happens 2 or 3 times a week.


I can't imagine what you're going through, Ray. But I feel for ya, man!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's a bright sunny day here so I'm feeling better about things and put out calls to more tradesmen who may be able to help me get to the point where the roof can be fixed.
> At the end of the day I have no one to blame but myself - I have put things off with the back of the house until I haven't known where to start -so not started anything. This leak in the roof is the most serious thing I've had to deal with and is the catalyst for getting other things done. The frustrating thing is finding people to do the work.
> Anyway I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday and I'll see you later.


I would never, well almost never tell you what you should do...but I want to give you a hint...my telephone answer machine says this when anybody calls " Hi, this is Maggie...looks like I'm not going to answer the phone right now, so you should know what to do... or I just take the receiver off the hook .My tv reads the caller id and puts it on my tv. So and do is calling on the screen. BUT I'm not sure I could not answer my sis. But she would never .ever try and tell me what to do. Except once about 34 years ago when she told me I hadda stop drinking *"or else". *Boy oh boy. I'm sorry your sister has crossed the line oh and no narcotics


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I am stuck with the phantom pains. The worst is at the tip of my right arm where the hand and wrist was.The throbbing pain is 24/7. Pain killers relieve the pain by 50%. But the pain persists all day everyday. Its not really a phantom pain. But I do experience phantom pains in my arm.I did go to a different orthopedic surgeon who specializes in phantom pains and nerve pains. He put me on a med and told me to ask my primary doctor. If it's ok to start taking celabrex. If these meds don't help, there is a implant that will fool the nerves going to my arm. If I could get some relief in my arm the battle would be halfway over. I am thankful my right leg phantom pains only happens 2 or 3 times a week.





Yvonne G said:


> I can't imagine what you're going through, Ray. But I feel for ya, man!


But I CAN imagine because of my accident in my big truck.The nerves and tendons had been cut and my wrist was broken. It was a workman's comp accident in 2003. My pain level was daily 7-8 then there's the days when the pain was off the charts...so here came the Oxycontin...now it's 2022 and I don't need much help with the pain. Sometimes it really hurts, but mostly it aches some rarely bad, but it took years. I sympathize


----------



## zolasmum

Cathie G said:


> Sorry you are going thru that with your sister. I understand totally because I go thru that kind of stuff with my family and even total strangers too. Some of them just shout orders about what I should be doing for Joe and not one of them even shows up to check on him. They just tell me what I should do. I don't get paid to help him  I just try to. I've come to the conclusion to just let them run their mouth. It doesn't even pay to waste your breath to say anything. Here's the thing  though. We all go through the same things and hopefully it'll be preacher teach thyself  when they go thru it  they should get an earful


I'm really sorry for what you are going through about Joe. How dare other people even offer an opinion about what you are doing! You clearly look after him very well - even looking at his amazing paintings shows how settled and happy he must be - I should think they would be very glad that he is having such a great life with you.
Angie


----------



## jeff kushner

Magz said:


> But I CAN imagine because of my accident in my big truck.The nerves and tendons had been cut and my wrist was broken. It was a workman's comp accident in 2003. My pain level was daily 7-8 then there's the days when the pain was off the charts...so here came the Oxycontin...now it's 2022 and I don't need much help with the pain. Sometimes it really hurts, but mostly it aches some rarely bad, but it took years. I sympathize



I'm a little slow, as most folks soon notice....did you chance your screen name Mags? I like it!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I can't imagine what you're going through, Ray. But I feel for ya, man!


Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Magz said:


> But I CAN imagine because of my accident in my big truck.The nerves and tendons had been cut and my wrist was broken. It was a workman's comp accident in 2003. My pain level was daily 7-8 then there's the days when the pain was off the charts...so here came the Oxycontin...now it's 2022 and I don't need much help with the pain. Sometimes it really hurts, but mostly it aches some rarely bad, but it took years. I sympathize


That gives me hope that over time the nerves will settle down. I am sitting here alternating between heat pad and cold pad on my arm. Waiting for my new lawn care guy to show up. He said he would be here first thing in the morning. Got a feeling he won't be my lawn care person for very long. This isn't the first time he hasn't showed up.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all, it's a bright sunny day here so I'm feeling better about things and put out calls to more tradesmen who may be able to help me get to the point where the roof can be fixed.
> At the end of the day I have no one to blame but myself - I have put things off with the back of the house until I haven't known where to start -so not started anything. This leak in the roof is the most serious thing I've had to deal with and is the catalyst for getting other things done. The frustrating thing is finding people to do the work.
> Anyway I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday and I'll see you later.


Well... I think you've done what you could and so now you feel like you can deal with it


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> I'm really sorry for what you are going through about Joe. How dare other people even offer an opinion about what you are doing! You clearly look after him very well - even looking at his amazing paintings shows how settled and happy he must be - I should think they would be very glad that he is having such a great life with you.
> Angie


Like I said and if they want to do it they can have him hahaha  that shuts them up too


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I am stuck with the phantom pains. The worst is at the tip of my right arm where the hand and wrist was.The throbbing pain is 24/7. Pain killers relieve the pain by 50%. But the pain persists all day everyday. Its not really a phantom pain. But I do experience phantom pains in my arm.I did go to a different orthopedic surgeon who specializes in phantom pains and nerve pains. He put me on a med and told me to ask my primary doctor. If it's ok to start taking celabrex. If these meds don't help, there is a implant that will fool the nerves going to my arm. If I could get some relief in my arm the battle would be halfway over. I am thankful my right leg phantom pains only happens 2 or 3 times a week.


I'll be hoping and praying you get a good solution.It seems like the implant would be something to consider. That might be a better way. You wouldn't have to take so many pain killers. I hate them.


----------



## Cathie G

Magz said:


> I would never, well almost never tell you what you should do...but I want to give you a hint...my telephone answer machine says this when anybody calls " Hi, this is Maggie...looks like I'm not going to answer the phone right now, so you should know what to do... or I just take the receiver off the hook .My tv reads the caller id and puts it on my tv. So and do is calling on the screen. BUT I'm not sure I could not answer my sis. But she would never .ever try and tell me what to do. Except once about 34 years ago when she told me I hadda stop drinking *"or else". *Boy oh boy. I'm sorry your sister has crossed the line oh and no narcotics


My phone announces too but I have to spell it in a way that the phone can speak...if that makes any sense. For instance if I want to call someone dork boy I have to make sure the voice on my phone can speak English somewhat hahaha and I have to spell it that way  have you gotten the ones labeled invalid number yet. I know you have. I've had a plenty  that's why I paired the announcement with the jingle bells ringtone


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll be hoping and praying you get a good solution.It seems like the implant would be something to consider. That might be a better way. You wouldn't have to take so many pain killers. I hate them.


I totally dislike the pain killers. I used to go to AA meetings. But now I feel like a hypocrite. Since I do have a addictive personality. I safe guard myself by having Rose monitor my meds. I think I would be responsible but don't want to take the chance. Some people in AA understand, while some do not. It's uncomfortable for me to claim a sobriety date of 7/5 / 2003. Which is true for alcohol but not for pain killers.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I totally dislike the pain killers. I used to go to AA meetings. But now I feel like a hypocrite. Since I do have a addictive personality. I safe guard myself by having Rose monitor my meds. I think I would be responsible but don't want to take the chance. Some people in AA understand, while some do not. It's uncomfortable for me to claim a sobriety date of 7/5 / 2003. Which is true for alcohol but not for pain killers.


Pain killers just make me sick. Even regular over the counter Tylenol and it is best if someone else makes sure I'm taking the right amount. But if I have to I just put how many I can have in 24 hours in my fat toad farm jar  and do a time log on paper too. Thank the good Lord you have a Rose and she has a Ray  and Opo.


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray--Opo said:


> I totally dislike the pain killers. I used to go to AA meetings. But now I feel like a hypocrite. Since I do have a addictive personality. I safe guard myself by having Rose monitor my meds. I think I would be responsible but don't want to take the chance. Some people in AA understand, while some do not. It's uncomfortable for me to claim a sobriety date of 7/5 / 2003. Which is true for alcohol but not for pain killers.


Before I say this, there are some folks that should stay far away from any addictive drugs, they go haywire and are "off to the races"....this is NOT for them!

I actually wrote something similar the other day, then deleted it...but maybe now it's time I say something.

Let me ease your mind Ray, my date is Aug 29, 1991....so I have more than a minute of "time". I still attend & occasionally get asked to speak at meetings. I even go over at Kerry's. I go when I feel sketchy or when my head thinks it doesn't need to help others. I know darned well that the culture at the meeting is to cringe at "dual dates" or you'll hear "go to na" subtlety whispered. Or, you simply hide that drug use inside and don't admit it to anyone even though you should talk with your sponsor. (It's my job to remind you about those things-brother LOL) I know the drill my friend...and since I deal with migraine on a Superman level, I know the guilt! See, I'm not just an owner, I'm a customer too! LOL

I no longer take narcs as I found a couple of the tryptamine's are most effective (you might want to try them, long as you have a Superman heart) but for a few years I would take 2-4 vic's for each headache, or take a drive to the local ER for a shot of Morphine. Today is different. The headaches are still like they were, I just found a better way

I know that some things, like drug addiction CAN be managed in most cases like yours, where real and immediate debilitating pain is concerned. You're a smart guy, you already know the cost. As long as complete honesty(a tough hurdle for any addict) in your own mind is forefront, you can successfully use narcotics for an extended period of time. We both were taught about "fear" being the only thing in life that causes us to do bad stuff, right?.....don't fear feeling better, simply make fear manageable for you....and your wife, SHE is going to be VERY concerned with anything that she sees threatening your 19 yrs. That whole honesty thing and the honesty-credit you've built over the course of your relationship will become front and center. 

BUT, you will get sick when you stop and "drug sick" sucks. For Gods sake, don't put yourself through hell cause you are worried about sobriety.....your time....19 yrs...that's cause you found a better way....and you love Rose deeply. You aren't tossing that away.

I had to convince my terminal best friend years ago to go ahead, take the meds! I told him the truth, that for him there was little downside...."it ain't like we're gonna have to stuff you in s rehab in heaven, right?"

You aren't going to die though Ray so you look at the big picture and decide how to deal with it.....but don't feel guilty brother.....you aren't!


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeff kushner said:


> Before I say this, there are some folks that should stay far away from any addictive drugs, they go haywire and are "off to the races"....this is NOT for them!
> 
> I actually wrote something similar the other day, then deleted it...but maybe now it's time I say something.
> 
> Let me ease your mind Ray, my date is Aug 29, 1991....so I have more than a minute of "time". I still attend & occasionally get asked to speak at meetings. I even go over at Kerry's. I go when I feel sketchy or when my head thinks it doesn't need to help others. I know darned well that the culture at the meeting is to cringe at "dual dates" or you'll hear "go to na" subtlety whispered. Or, you simply hide that drug use inside and don't admit it to anyone even though you should talk with your sponsor. (It's my job to remind you about those things-brother LOL) I know the drill my friend...and since I deal with migraine on a Superman level, I know the guilt! See, I'm not just an owner, I'm a customer too! LOL
> 
> I no longer take narcs as I found a couple of the tryptamine's are most effective (you might want to try them, long as you have a Superman heart) but for a few years I would take 2-4 vic's for each headache, or take a drive to the local ER for a shot of Morphine. Today is different. The headaches are still like they were, I just found a better way
> 
> I know that some things, like drug addiction CAN be managed in most cases like yours, where real and immediate debilitating pain is concerned. You're a smart guy, you already know the cost. As long as complete honesty(a tough hurdle for any addict) in your own mind is forefront, you can successfully use narcotics for an extended period of time. We both were taught about "fear" being the only thing in life that causes us to do bad stuff, right?.....don't fear feeling better, simply make fear manageable for you....and your wife, SHE is going to be VERY concerned with anything that she sees threatening your 19 yrs. That whole honesty thing and the honesty-credit you've built over the course of your relationship will become front and center.
> 
> BUT, you will get sick when you stop and "drug sick" sucks. For Gods sake, don't put yourself through hell cause you are worried about sobriety.....your time....19 yrs...that's cause you found a better way....and you love Rose deeply. You aren't tossing that away.
> 
> I had to convince my terminal best friend years ago to go ahead, take the meds! I told him the truth, that for him there was little downside...."it ain't like we're gonna have to stuff you in s rehab in heaven, right?"
> 
> You aren't going to die though Ray so you look at the big picture and decide how to deal with it.....but don't feel guilty brother.....you aren't!


Beautiful..


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeff kushner said:


> I'm a little slow, as most folks soon notice....did you chance your screen name Mags? I like it!


I do too!


----------



## Cathie G

Well... my little Downy woodpecker still loves the feeder and that chickadee too. I've set up the camera to try and get a picture of my new visitor. The dang bird acts like a woodpecker but is so dull and drab. I'm thinking it's some kind of flicker. But I did get this.
View attachment 1668461908306.mp4


----------



## jeff kushner

That's pretty good film Ms Cathie!

My leaf guys are here so the whole house is vibrating with their huge blowers. I swear, they must see me sitting at the keyboard so they fire up the machine and set it under my window? LOL......no, they have a hard $, they want to go home too!

Little Matilda is at Defcon 1! She does not like it!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> That's pretty good film Ms Cathie!
> 
> My leaf guys are here so the whole house is vibrating with their huge blowers. I swear, they must see me sitting at the keyboard so they fire up the machine and set it under my window? LOL......no, they have a hard $, they want to go home too!
> 
> Little Matilda is at Defcon 1! She does not like it!


Thank you. I just love that short video. I got two birds with one stone . The lighting was perfect naturally. I lucked out for once. I WILL get one of that new bird that acts like a woodpecker but doesn't look like one. She'll be back. She was loving my tree to death. I was too busy trying to figure out what in the heck she is to get a picture that time


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Pain killers just make me sick. Even regular over the counter Tylenol and it is best if someone else makes sure I'm taking the right amount. But if I have to I just put how many I can have in 24 hours in my fat toad farm jar  and do a time log on paper too. Thank the good Lord you have a Rose and she has a Ray  and Opo.


I am so thankful for Rose and of course the master Opo.
Rose has some operations coming up. The first will be a hysterectomy and the other will be fusing 2 of her vertebraes in her neck. She missed her trip to Greece because she was in the hospital. Now she has canceled her trip to S. Africa next year for the hysterectomy. We are trying to figure out her neck procedure. So she doesn't have to cancel a trip to San Diego next year. Also a trip next year to Japan and S. Korea.


jeff kushner said:


> Before I say this, there are some folks that should stay far away from any addictive drugs, they go haywire and are "off to the races"....this is NOT for them!
> 
> I actually wrote something similar the other day, then deleted it...but maybe now it's time I say something.
> 
> Let me ease your mind Ray, my date is Aug 29, 1991....so I have more than a minute of "time". I still attend & occasionally get asked to speak at meetings. I even go over at Kerry's. I go when I feel sketchy or when my head thinks it doesn't need to help others. I know darned well that the culture at the meeting is to cringe at "dual dates" or you'll hear "go to na" subtlety whispered. Or, you simply hide that drug use inside and don't admit it to anyone even though you should talk with your sponsor. (It's my job to remind you about those things-brother LOL) I know the drill my friend...and since I deal with migraine on a Superman level, I know the guilt! See, I'm not just an owner, I'm a customer too! LOL
> 
> I no longer take narcs as I found a couple of the tryptamine's are most effective (you might want to try them, long as you have a Superman heart) but for a few years I would take 2-4 vic's for each headache, or take a drive to the local ER for a shot of Morphine. Today is different. The headaches are still like they were, I just found a better way
> 
> I know that some things, like drug addiction CAN be managed in most cases like yours, where real and immediate debilitating pain is concerned. You're a smart guy, you already know the cost. As long as complete honesty(a tough hurdle for any addict) in your own mind is forefront, you can successfully use narcotics for an extended period of time. We both were taught about "fear" being the only thing in life that causes us to do bad stuff, right?.....don't fear feeling better, simply make fear manageable for you....and your wife, SHE is going to be VERY concerned with anything that she sees threatening your 19 yrs. That whole honesty thing and the honesty-credit you've built over the course of your relationship will become front and center.
> 
> BUT, you will get sick when you stop and "drug sick" sucks. For Gods sake, don't put yourself through hell cause you are worried about sobriety.....your time....19 yrs...that's cause you found a better way....and you love Rose deeply. You aren't tossing that away.
> 
> I had to convince my terminal best friend years ago to go ahead, take the meds! I told him the truth, that for him there was little downside...."it ain't like we're gonna have to stuff you in s rehab in heaven, right?"
> 
> You aren't going to die though Ray so you look at the big picture and decide how to deal with it.....but don't feel guilty brother.....you aren't!


Thanks Jeff, I really appreciate the suggestions and comparisons.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Well... my little Downy woodpecker still loves the feeder and that chickadee too. I've set up the camera to try and get a picture of my new visitor. The dang bird acts like a woodpecker but is so dull and drab. I'm thinking it's some kind of flicker. But I did get this.
> View attachment 351791


A friend of mine who is a avid bird watcher said: It's either a Downy or a Hairy Woodpecker , the main difference is in size, the Downy is 61/2" and the Hairy is 91/2" in size.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Hey guys! Sorry I've been gone for a while, its been soooo busy! Birthdays, holidays, and just days in general! So long question short, how is everyone and what did I miss?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Thomas tortoise said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been gone for a while, its been soooo busy! Birthdays, holidays, and just days in general! So long question short, how is everyone and what did I miss?


Glad to see you back. It seems to me everybody's busy here in the CDR. I myself have been part timing It here and have noticed that it has become less populated.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> A friend of mine who is a avid bird watcher said: It's either a Downy or a Hairy Woodpecker , the main difference is in size, the Downy is 61/2" and the Hairy is 91/2" in size.


Yes but I haven't gotten a picture of the new one yet. I saw the hairy woodpecker online and it doesn't look like the one I'm trying to get a picture of. It is about 91/2" but has the coloring of a sparrow. I've never seen a woodpecker that looks like this one in my life. It's definitely a woodpecker of some sort though because it was hanging on the tree and pecking it like a woodpecker  I'll post a picture if I can get one but I sadly haven't seen the bird today. They usually revisit once they find my tree though.


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been gone for a while, its been soooo busy! Birthdays, holidays, and just days in general! So long question short, how is everyone and what did I miss?


Hello  I'm still here so doing great  if you want to see what you missed you'll have to do some reading


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad to see you back. It seems to me everybody's busy here in the CDR. I myself have been part timing It here and have noticed that it has become less populated.


Yes it is less populated. Once in awhile I see them here or on other threads. I hope everyone starts checking in now and then even if it's just for a short visit  I don't get my fix when they don't.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I am so thankful for Rose and of course the master Opo.
> Rose has some operations coming up. The first will be a hysterectomy and the other will be fusing 2 of her vertebraes in her neck. She missed her trip to Greece because she was in the hospital. Now she has canceled her trip to S. Africa next year for the hysterectomy. We are trying to figure out her neck procedure. So she doesn't have to cancel a trip to San Diego next year. Also a trip next year to Japan and S. Korea.
> 
> Thanks Jeff, I really appreciate the suggestions and comparisons.


I'll also be hoping and praying for Rose thru her operations. Watch her because knowing what you've said she'll try and over do it before she heals properly. So hopefully the two of you can get some real help through all of that. I suppose Rose's mom will be there one way or another


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all, (It's almost midnight here but I guess US friends still have quite a lot of the day left)
I've been busy contacting a few other trades people for the demolition of my lean to and emptying as much out of it as I can. Some of it has gone straight in the bin but there's other things like tools I'm going to have put in storage for a while so been loading up my car . My kitchen is upside down as I make room to move my washing machine and tumble dryer in. I'm hoping the WM can be plumbed in so that I can still use it but I rarely use the TD so that may go in storage too. My old cooker is going to have to go to free up some space - that's rarely used as well and been on borrowed time for a while. This roof has really made a lot of work for me in a short space of time - meanwhile as I'm organising all that, the rain still comes in and the lights are still off. I just hope I can get it all done before 
Xmas!!
Lola is oblivious to it all and still eating well but spending more time in his hide. It's not been that cold but we've had some overcast days and it's dark by 5 pm now so he must know winter is on the way. 
I hope you're all having a good week so far - the days seem to be whizzing by at the moment - doesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself.
Anyway I'd better go to bed now so I'll see you soon but until then take care!!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Glad to see you back. It seems to me everybody's busy here in the CDR. I myself have been part timing It here and have noticed that it has become less populated.


Yes, its about time Linda, Carol and Heather - to name a few - came back to tell us what they've been up to lately. I hope they are all well.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all, (It's almost midnight here but I guess US friends still have quite a lot of the day left)
> I've been busy contacting a few other trades people for the demolition of my lean to and emptying as much out of it as I can. Some of it has gone straight in the bin but there's other things like tools I'm going to have put in storage for a while so been loading up my car . My kitchen is upside down as I make room to move my washing machine and tumble dryer in. I'm hoping the WM can be plumbed in so that I can still use it but I rarely use the TD so that may go in storage too. My old cooker is going to have to go to free up some space - that's rarely used as well and been on borrowed time for a while. This roof has really made a lot of work for me in a short space of time - meanwhile as I'm organising all that, the rain still comes in and the lights are still off. I just hope I can get it all done before
> Xmas!!
> Lola is oblivious to it all and still eating well but spending more time in his hide. It's not been that cold but we've had some overcast days and it's dark by 5 pm now so he must know winter is on the way.
> I hope you're all having a good week so far - the days seem to be whizzing by at the moment - doesn't time fly when you're enjoying yourself.
> Anyway I'd better go to bed now so I'll see you soon but until then take care!!


Yeah time does fly by. I hate that. I would rather the days drag on and on even if life's crazy. At least life seems longer. I hope life drags it's feet for a good while longer instead of sliding on a banana peel into some kinda hole or something


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Yes, its about time Linda, Carol and Heather - to name a few - came back to tell us what they've been up to lately. I hope they are all well.


Yes and it's about time for the founder of this thread to check in too  what was his name?


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Cathie G said:


> Hello  I'm still here so doing great  if you want to see what you missed you'll have to do some reading


ughhhh not readingggg


----------



## Thomas tortoise

anyone else get snow yesterday?


----------



## jeff kushner

Rain, lots of rain here ...but I did see a headline that indicated Buffalo was getting FEET of it?

After typing and posting this, I turned around....its 12:49AM here, and Matilda is tearing into an egg shell! She eats them once every couple of weeks.....wonder what drives that?


----------



## jeff kushner

T- 6 minutes to the
Artemis 1​Launch Ray.....hope you're up!


----------



## jeff kushner

God, some of those TV folks should just remain very quiet......

It strikes me watching this, that 50 years ago, we WOULD have gotten someone to ride that thing! There wouldn't have been a unmanned flight....prob cause we needed someone to actually fly it but still!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'll also be hoping and praying for Rose thru her operations. Watch her because knowing what you've said she'll try and over do it before she heals properly. So hopefully the two of you can get some real help through all of that. I suppose Rose's mom will be there one way or another


Rose's mom went to the Philippines at the end of October until February. Our internet was down for a few days. To fix some damage from the hurricane. The security cameras were offline. This evening Rose thought they were still offline. She didn't know I reset them. Rose went out to the back porch and then went around the front. A camera notified me someone was in the driveway. I brought the camera up on my phone and caught Rose trying to take water softener salt out of the van. I shot out the front door and told her don't think about it.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> T- 6 minutes to the
> Artemis 1​Launch Ray.....hope you're up!


I watched the launch and in the excitement forgot to hit record. Much bigger flame than the rockets that have launched lately. The problem is when I moved here in 2011. We had a great view but the pine trees in the vacant lot have grown. The rockets don't crest the trees anymore. There are a few parks not far away to get a great view. Took about 3 minutes then we could hear the roar from the engines.


----------



## jeff kushner

So about 30 miles from the pad? 3 min/6sec

Watching the rocket......very cool....you are fortunate to be so close and I'm glad you didn't miss it! Hearing it is good....the light going up, all kinda looks the same.....but those Solid boosters made a bit *more than a SaturnV.*....around 13% more @ 8 mil. THAT had to be quite a rumble!!


The part that surprised me at my 1st launch was how powerfully the pressure wave hit me in the chest....I felt that rocket in my soul it was so deep! I have blown stuff up of course. Trees, hills...you know-stuff....boom and it's over, fast....but the rocket rumbling in your core induces fear! That's the best way I can describe it to someone who has only seen them on TV. LOL


I love hearing that Rose sneaks off & tries to help you when you aren't looking......LOL


Good times...... I can imagine it now, Ray "bolting" out the front door. yelling like the skit on SNL.... SECURRITY, SECCURRITY!! 

LOL


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> anyone else get snow yesterday?


Yes me but it was just a little. When it hit the ground it melted and today too. I was bragging the other day but I missed the first snowfall. I was sleeping on the job by the time it fell. I saw the evidence on my van when I opened the living room window. It had melted on the grass, sidewalks, and street though.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose's mom went to the Philippines at the end of October until February. Our internet was down for a few days. To fix some damage from the hurricane. The security cameras were offline. This evening Rose thought they were still offline. She didn't know I reset them. Rose went out to the back porch and then went around the front. A camera notified me someone was in the driveway. I brought the camera up on my phone and caught Rose trying to take water softener salt out of the van. I shot out the front door and told her don't think about it.


Too funny . God bless her.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I watched the launch and in the excitement forgot to hit record. Much bigger flame than the rockets that have launched lately. The problem is when I moved here in 2011. We had a great view but the pine trees in the vacant lot have grown. The rockets don't crest the trees anymore. There are a few parks not far away to get a great view. Took about 3 minutes then we could hear the roar from the engines.


I saw that on the news and thought of you.


----------



## jeff kushner

Really Ray? You had to bring up Water Softeners? 
The timing is just "rich"......yesterday afternoon I went downstairs to do a load of laundry b4 going to Kerry's after work today and my Fleck 91000 grain system is, well, its on the floor instead of in the twin tanks! The seals have gone on the old analog control head....and it's wet, not a flood. The system really needs to be replaced as it's 20 yrs old and recently began needing "help" to go into its backwash cycle. I WAS going to fork over the 2300 to pay off my daughters car for her, good thing I didn't say anything bout it....NOW I will buy a softener system.....for the same 2300 I hope....those things are expensive for the 90K grain variety! I knew the seal was weeping a couple weeks ago....this is how things will progress if we push off dealing with them<LOL>....this isn't a surprise in other words.

I would love to cheap out and get a smaller system but I have 3 tubs in the house, 2 of them are whirlpools, the largest at 130 gallons so I need a larger system for the over-capacity for the times I use the tub. The big 1 gets used 3 times a week.....had to reroute the drain to a drywell instead of my septic tank because it could never handle that much water, that often! 

Too bad it's not a plumbing fixture, I get those free.....but I don't buy softeners for commercial apps but once every 3-4 yrs, not enough to mooch a free system from the rep....dang! LOL

Please Ray, if you have a well for your water or your HVAC system, don't talk about them! I'm running out of cash and Christmas is coming!! LOL

Enjoy the day guys...


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Really Ray? You had to bring up Water Softeners?
> The timing is just "rich"......yesterday afternoon I went downstairs to do a load of laundry b4 going to Kerry's after work today and my Fleck 91000 grain system is, well, its on the floor instead of in the twin tanks! The seals have gone on the old analog control head....and it's wet, not a flood. The system really needs to be replaced as it's 20 yrs old and recently began needing "help" to go into its backwash cycle. I WAS going to fork over the 2300 to pay off my daughters car for her, good thing I didn't say anything bout it....NOW I will buy a softener system.....for the same 2300 I hope....those things are expensive for the 90K grain variety! I knew the seal was weeping a couple weeks ago....this is how things will progress if we push off dealing with them<LOL>....this isn't a surprise in other words.
> 
> I would love to cheap out and get a smaller system but I have 3 tubs in the house, 2 of them are whirlpools, the largest at 130 gallons so I need a larger system for the over-capacity for the times I use the tub. The big 1 gets used 3 times a week.....had to reroute the drain to a drywell instead of my septic tank because it could never handle that much water, that often!
> 
> Too bad it's not a plumbing fixture, I get those free.....but I don't buy softeners for commercial apps but once every 3-4 yrs, not enough to mooch a free system from the rep....dang! LOL
> 
> Please Ray, if you have a well for your water or your HVAC system, don't talk about them! I'm running out of cash and Christmas is coming!! LOL
> 
> Enjoy the day guys...


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's been a lovely day today but the temps have really dropped and we're down to below 40F tonight. The gritters have been out on the roads so I guess the first icy roads are expected tonight - no snow here but I believe Scotland may have some. Lola hasn't been out much the last couple of days but he's fine. 
I packed my car today with things to go into storage and drove to the centre which is less than a quarter of a mile from me only to find when I got there that they don't have any spaces available.  You used to be able to walk in and get whatever size you wanted but seems they are much busier now. So my stuff is still in the car and I've been googling other companies all day but all I could get are huge containers - maybe I could live in one for a while 
I hope you're all well and enjoying the end of yet another week. Only about 5 weeks to Xmas!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been a lovely day today but the temps have really dropped and we're down to below 40F tonight. The gritters have been out on the roads so I guess the first icy roads are expected tonight - no snow here but I believe Scotland may have some. Lola hasn't been out much the last couple of days but he's fine.
> I packed my car today with things to go into storage and drove to the centre which is less than a quarter of a mile from me only to find when I got there that they don't have any spaces available.  You used to be able to walk in and get whatever size you wanted but seems they are much busier now. So my stuff is still in the car and I've been googling other companies all day but all I could get are huge containers - maybe I could live in one for a while
> I hope you're all well and enjoying the end of yet another week. Only about 5 weeks to Xmas!!!!


I'm trying not to think about the only 5 weeks till Christmas eeeekkkk  I have some done but everything will probably be late. I had too many visitors and sorry I'll be doing them first therefore not getting a thing done. We're getting so cold at night. It's around 29°f now at 6:30pm . We've had snow flakes on and off all day. Nothing sticks because it's not been cold enough up until now . Please don't try to live in a container  you'd be too cold but I hope you can find a place for you and all your stuff


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying not to think about the only 5 weeks till Christmas eeeekkkk  I have some done but everything will probably be late. I had too many visitors and sorry I'll be doing them first therefore not getting a thing done. We're getting so cold at night. It's around 29°f now at 6:30pm . We've had snow flakes on and off all day. Nothing sticks because it's not been cold enough up until now . Please don't try to live in a container  you'd be too cold but I hope you can find a place for you and all your stuff


I'm sure she's mistaken. Surely Christmas is at least two or three months away!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sure she's mistaken. Surely Christmas is at least two or three months away!


Well when my cards arrive maybe it'll feel like Christmas all over again then. I'm sending them late or not  I'll just blame it on the mail man


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I'm trying not to think about the only 5 weeks till Christmas eeeekkkk  I have some done but everything will probably be late. I had too many visitors and sorry I'll be doing them first therefore not getting a thing done. We're getting so cold at night. It's around 29°f now at 6:30pm . We've had snow flakes on and off all day. Nothing sticks because it's not been cold enough up until now . Please don't try to live in a container  you'd be too cold but I hope you can find a place for you and all your stuff



I haven't even thought about Xmas until yesterday so not done a thing. My cooker is being disconnected on Monday to make way for my washing machine to be moved into the kitchen, so I won't be cooking Xmas lunch this year!  I may book somewhere for my nephew and I to go on Xmas Day unless one of my sisters kindly offers. I hope we don't get snow for a while - until my roof is fixed anyway!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. It certainly was a cold and frosty morning. but the sun is up now and melted it all.
My laptop still hasn't been fixed so I'm going to have to contact the company to rearrange that because I can only stand using it for a short time. Trouble is my house is so upside down with all the moving about and packing of things I've been doing to get my roof and electrics sorted out, I'm a bit embarrassed to have any visitors here. I'll just have to make sure I have a space amongst the boxes for the technician to sit and work. 
Anyway I hope you all have a good weekend but TTFN.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I haven't even thought about Xmas until yesterday so not done a thing. My cooker is being disconnected on Monday to make way for my washing machine to be moved into the kitchen, so I won't be cooking Xmas lunch this year!  I may book somewhere for my nephew and I to go on Xmas Day unless one of my sisters kindly offers. I hope we don't get snow for a while - until my roof is fixed anyway!


Just find him or her a space and get her done  I'm sure they've seen worse. Then you can be with us more  am I being selfish


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Just find him or her a space and get her done  I'm sure they've seen worse. Then you can be with us more  am I being selfish


I meant for your computer not all the housework


----------



## Cathie G

I would like to start a thread but I can't figure out how.


----------



## Cathie G

Does anyone here know what the specifications are on posting videos on TFO.? Or where to find it? If I post a video from my phone from my Feit indoor outdoor WiFi camera it WILL post but if I try to post a video taken with my phone it's too large a file and won't. It's not the length of it that matters. I'm thinking I can use a video editor app to make the videos the right size. If I can't I did learn something  I'll just have to redo the ones I've recorded


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Good afternoon everybody. Guess what, I saved two baby jumping spiders from freezing in the cold, its one of them only has 7 legs and his pulps. (I think they are call pulps) the other one I accidentally got a drop of water on it then I thought it died but at the last second he jumped into my carpet and dug away never to be found again. I named my remaining one Kiwi. He is so small if I took a pic he would look like a freckle on my hand!  and my sister got ANOTHER horse and we think its pregnant with ANOTHER mule! (think) horses are very hard to tell if they are pregnant. (Some horses) marsedes is doing great! Eating and growing! Unfortunately one of my little brothers pulled his light plug in out and he got cold but I quickly got it back in once I realized and now he is the right temp. My hibiscus died, unfortunately my dad mowed it over and the last remaining pits died from the cold. Lets hope it co.as back next year for marsedes sake! I also trapped a HUGE opossum in a live trap. (Did you know opossum only run about 5 mph) anyway It was obviously a male and was hissing at me like crazy when I went to show my parents my awesome catch They told me to put it down since it might be eating our ducks (our ducks have been going missing) but I eventually convinced them to let me let it go! One rule though. I can't trap anything unless we kill it and I do not want to kill a adorable opossum or Amarillo so that's it for me trapping and studying animals. Anything exiting happen at your place? Oh and happy early Thanksgiving since I probably won't be on till after Thanksgiving. Maybe.


----------



## jeff kushner

It's officially cold out. it hasn't broken 36F all day and it's windy out! I took out the front ac unit today when I got home from Kerry's.....I procrastinate okay? High 20's at night....yuck....that sucks at 3:30-4am when I go to work. I went out an hour ago cause my tire pressure light came on drive home the other day so I had to wait till it was freezing out to get it done.....so I pumped them up....one was @23psi...better keep and eye on that one.

Ms Cathie, I did a vid last week for the first time on TFO and I linked it to a service called Hightail that we use at work. You can check and see if they have a free trial, most of those companies do, or you can signup and get a Dropbox, that do the same thing. Seems like most folks just post on Utube.....but I can't help you there, I haven't posted in 12 yrs there. Pretty simply at Utube from what I remember though, and free.....

Lyn, you are always in a good mood, even when things are crashing in your world. Facing one major issue like the roof is plenty for most of us, you are facing more. I admire that.....b/c that speaks of character! Me on the other hand, I whine when my stuff breaks. I think I even managed to make the water-softener, Rays fault! LOL LOL

We deal and move on....._HOW_ we "deal" tells a lot about us though...........and I respect class.

Thomas caught a possum! They are neat....50 teeth but generally passive....they will "play possum" but you prob don't want to antagonize him enough to make that "Should I play dead or BITE him" decision! I trapped them like you then later in life caught a baby(fit in my gloved hand) on my woodpile that I had Peg bring the kids to the window to see. She wouldn't let them pet it....moms, always afraid.....LOL 
I think Y posted some face pics of those spiders....pretty cool looking but if they want to increase survival rates by looking cool, they need to grow larger features!!! Most of us never see their faces.......too small!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> It's officially cold out. it hasn't broken 36F all day and it's windy out! I took out the front ac unit today when I got home from Kerry's.....I procrastinate okay? High 20's at night....yuck....that sucks at 3:30-4am when I go to work. I went out an hour ago cause my tire pressure light came on drive home the other day so I had to wait till it was freezing out to get it done.....so I pumped them up....one was @23psi...better keep and eye on that one.
> 
> Ms Cathie, I did a vid last week for the first time on TFO and I linked it to a service called Hightail that we use at work. You can check and see if they have a free trial, most of those companies do, or you can signup and get a Dropbox, that do the same thing. Seems like most folks just post on Utube.....but I can't help you there, I haven't posted in 12 yrs there. Pretty simply at Utube from what I remember though, and free.....
> 
> Lyn, you are always in a good mood, even when things are crashing in your world. Facing one major issue like the roof is plenty for most of us, you are facing more. I admire that.....b/c that speaks of character! Me on the other hand, I whine when my stuff breaks. I think I even managed to make the water-softener, Rays fault! LOL LOL
> 
> We deal and move on....._HOW_ we "deal" tells a lot about us though...........and I respect class.
> 
> Thomas caught a possum! They are neat....50 teeth but generally passive....they will "play possum" but you prob don't want to antagonize him enough to make that "Should I play dead or BITE him" decision! I trapped them like you then later in life caught a baby(fit in my gloved hand) on my woodpile that I had Peg bring the kids to the window to see. She wouldn't let them pet it....moms, always afraid.....LOL
> I think Y posted some face pics of those spiders....pretty cool looking but if they want to increase survival rates by looking cool, they need to grow larger features!!! Most of us never see their faces.......too small!


Rose says I am a procrastinator. I tell her I am just a very patient person. 
Sorry about the water softener. I can give you a hand if you need some help fixing it.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yep, it’s been a bit cold.


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> Good afternoon everybody. Guess what, I saved two baby jumping spiders from freezing in the cold, its one of them only has 7 legs and his pulps. (I think they are call pulps) the other one I accidentally got a drop of water on it then I thought it died but at the last second he jumped into my carpet and dug away never to be found again. I named my remaining one Kiwi. He is so small if I took a pic he would look like a freckle on my hand!  and my sister got ANOTHER horse and we think its pregnant with ANOTHER mule! (think) horses are very hard to tell if they are pregnant. (Some horses) marsedes is doing great! Eating and growing! Unfortunately one of my little brothers pulled his light plug in out and he got cold but I quickly got it back in once I realized and now he is the right temp. My hibiscus died, unfortunately my dad mowed it over and the last remaining pits died from the cold. Lets hope it co.as back next year for marsedes sake! I also trapped a HUGE opossum in a live trap. (Did you know opossum only run about 5 mph) anyway It was obviously a male and was hissing at me like crazy when I went to show my parents my awesome catch They told me to put it down since it might be eating our ducks (our ducks have been going missing) but I eventually convinced them to let me let it go! One rule though. I can't trap anything unless we kill it and I do not want to kill a adorable opossum or Amarillo so that's it for me trapping and studying animals. Anything exiting happen at your place? Oh and happy early Thanksgiving since I probably won't be on till after Thanksgiving. Maybe.


I love opossums. They hiss like crazy or lay with their tongue hanging out like they're dead trying to scare you have to death with their disgusting face...  The little cowards are mostly peaceful  and a Happy Thanksgiving to you also And I'm so nosey I'll have to check in here though  between cooking. Hopefully I won't burn Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yep, it’s been a bit cold.
> 
> View attachment 351910


It was all the way down to 15°f half the night and this morning. We're supposed to warm up tomorrow  we'll see. Yeah


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> It's officially cold out. it hasn't broken 36F all day and it's windy out! I took out the front ac unit today when I got home from Kerry's.....I procrastinate okay? High 20's at night....yuck....that sucks at 3:30-4am when I go to work. I went out an hour ago cause my tire pressure light came on drive home the other day so I had to wait till it was freezing out to get it done.....so I pumped them up....one was @23psi...better keep and eye on that one.
> 
> Ms Cathie, I did a vid last week for the first time on TFO and I linked it to a service called Hightail that we use at work. You can check and see if they have a free trial, most of those companies do, or you can signup and get a Dropbox, that do the same thing. Seems like most folks just post on Utube.....but I can't help you there, I haven't posted in 12 yrs there. Pretty simply at Utube from what I remember though, and free.....
> 
> Lyn, you are always in a good mood, even when things are crashing in your world. Facing one major issue like the roof is plenty for most of us, you are facing more. I admire that.....b/c that speaks of character! Me on the other hand, I whine when my stuff breaks. I think I even managed to make the water-softener, Rays fault! LOL LOL
> 
> We deal and move on....._HOW_ we "deal" tells a lot about us though...........and I respect class.
> 
> Thomas caught a possum! They are neat....50 teeth but generally passive....they will "play possum" but you prob don't want to antagonize him enough to make that "Should I play dead or BITE him" decision! I trapped them like you then later in life caught a baby(fit in my gloved hand) on my woodpile that I had Peg bring the kids to the window to see. She wouldn't let them pet it....moms, always afraid.....LOL
> I think Y posted some face pics of those spiders....pretty cool looking but if they want to increase survival rates by looking cool, they need to grow larger features!!! Most of us never see their faces.......too small!


My 5 little videos are for here on TFO and my family. I already have a utube channel but don't feel like sharing.. Here's the thing... I didn't mute the TV on some of them. So whatever I do I'll still need a video editor app. There's all kinds of background noise like a JCPenney commercial and us laughing and such stuff now and then. We were even trying to stay quiet  I need to know what size to format the videos to. I hate to mute any of it because it fits so well together and is pretty fun and funny but I will. I'll just use a copy and keep the original too


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My 5 little videos are for here on TFO and my family. I already have a utube channel but don't feel like sharing.. Here's the thing... I didn't mute the TV on some of them. So whatever I do I'll still need a video editor app. There's all kinds of background noise like a JCPenney commercial and us laughing and such stuff now and then. We were even trying to stay quiet  I need to know what size to format the videos to. I hate to mute any of it because it fits so well together and is pretty fun and funny but I will. I'll just use a copy and keep the original too


If you post to YouTube and then go to your library in YouTube. You should find it, copy the like and then paste in a post on TFO. By doing it that way, I never had a problem with the file being to large.


----------



## jeff kushner

20.6F and my weather sensor sits 8feet above the ground, 3' from a sliding door.

It's cold!

Appreciate it Ray...you've got a good sense of humor! FWIW I found a firm, Aqua Science, that was able to package what I needed, including the higher end resin for about 600 less than anyone else on the internet, I checked!


Shopping as a skillset!
When I shop, I narrow down what I'm looking for to a single model #or version.... then I go into "shop mode", hopscotching around from price to price, always opening with a right click so as not to lose my baseline search....I also will use Startpage to get "googles results" without Google deciding the order!

When I started searching for the softener, it was 3 grand or close to it for a 90,000 grain, twin tank unit............I paid under half of that! Free shipping, NO TAX!!! (I love that part the best!) I found it at a store in Wyoming. I always buy appliances from a firm in Tennessee the same way...I rarely pay tax on large purchases, except new cars...I haven't figured out how to do that yet. LOL




Since I typed this, the temp dropped to 20.3F!

I'd better take my shower now....so I can warm up b4 leaving!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> If you post to YouTube and then go to your library in YouTube. You should find it, copy the like and then paste in a post on TFO. By doing it that way, I never had a problem with the file being to large.


I do already have a utube channel but I'm not sure if it will let me post here. Some of my original privacy settings everywhere have done that and I don't know how to change it. In the past Linda tried to help me with that but it didn't work. I have a brother that's an I T specialist in the Air Force and he couldn't either. My only excuse for all that is I was really naive when I started using the internet and it was too much like putting a 2 year old online


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> 20.6F and my weather sensor sits 8feet above the ground, 3' from a sliding door.
> 
> It's cold!
> 
> Appreciate it Ray...you've got a good sense of humor! FWIW I found a firm, Aqua Science, that was able to package what I needed, including the higher end resin for about 600 less than anyone else on the internet, I checked!
> 
> 
> Shopping as a skillset!
> When I shop, I narrow down what I'm looking for to a single model #or version.... then I go into "shop mode", hopscotching around from price to price, always opening with a right click so as not to lose my baseline search....I also will use Startpage to get "googles results" without Google deciding the order!
> 
> When I started searching for the softener, it was 3 grand or close to it for a 90,000 grain, twin tank unit............I paid under half of that! Free shipping, NO TAX!!! (I love that part the best!) I found it at a store in Wyoming. I always buy appliances from a firm in Tennessee the same way...I rarely pay tax on large purchases, except new cars...I haven't figured out how to do that yet. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I typed this, the temp dropped to 20.3F!
> 
> I'd better take my shower now....so I can warm up b4 leaving!


You think it's cold where you are! It got down to 15°f last night burrrr..... and the wind chill even worse. Shop shop I love a good legal steal


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I do already have a utube channel but I'm not sure if it will let me post here. Some of my original privacy settings everywhere have done that and I don't know how to change it. In the past Linda tried to help me with that but it didn't work. I have a brother that's an I T specialist in the Air Force and he couldn't either. My only excuse for all that is I was really naive when I started using the internet and it was too much like putting a 2 year old online


Oh yeah I did find out today that my little indoor outdoor WiFi Feit camera stores the videos on my phone as a thumbnail but my phone videos stores at a regular size.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok, it’s time for Team USA  vs Team Wales 

FIFA World Cup


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, it’s time for Team USA  vs Team Wales
> 
> FIFA World Cup


I've been wondering about you. Hello  I saw that on the news today  it was 15°f half the night and most of the morning. I hope you're staying warmer


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I've been wondering about you. Hello  I saw that on the news today  it was 15°f half the night and most of the morning. I hope you're staying warmer


So what are you doing? I bought 2 pie pumpkins the other day and had to have my son come to my rescue with a knife that works for him like an ax on camping expeditions  even still I had to go get my piece of 2×4 that I had on hand for him to be able to chop them just in half.... Jeesh I'm just trying to make a pumpkin pie  . The 2 of them are cozily steaming in the oven.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> So what are you doing? I bought 2 pie pumpkins the other day and had to have my son come to my rescue with a knife that works for him like an ax on camping expeditions  even still I had to go get my piece of 2×4 that I had on hand for him to be able to chop them just in half.... Jeesh I'm just trying to make a pumpkin pie  . The 2 of them are cozily steaming in the oven.


They are done and I got about 8 cups of pumpkin and 4 pumpkin skins as hard as wood and a whole bowl of pie pumpkin seeds


----------



## Cathie G

And well... I've had Sapphire since May of 2007. This is the first year I've been able to hear him crunching his leafy greens. He lets me come in, take pictures videos and backrubs and when I'm done he goes back to eating. I always had to sneak in before . This year he just goes back to eating when I'm done bugging him


----------



## jeff kushner

So you guys stressing about Christmas....realx....you've already got a multi-week head start on me, and I'm cool.......so relax and enjoy it, it all gets done somehow, right? In jeffs world....."Christmas" (sorry big guy) doesn't even show up on my radar till AFTER Jeff's BD in a couple weeks, once that "singularity" has passed, then there's Christmas.

You are a Baker Ms Cathie? True Bakers I've been told, only cook with gas. my neighbor years ago wrote a bunch of baking books....and she told me that. We don't see someone cleaning a pumpkin too often anymore. That's some good stuff you have there!

Kerry picked up Dad so he's down for a week or so and she loves to bake for the holidays so the house will be smelling good this week!

My kids were all going to their Moms for Thanksgiving this week and I usually stop by for a bit before going over the bridge but this year their mom's husband has covid so she's going to cook it all, then send-a-meal all packaged up, to Aunt Pats via one of the kids, who will entertain the troops at her home. At least that's what I got out of the last intel brief but of course I've offered for everyone to come over to Kerry's so we'll see. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

I cooked a ham a couple weeks ago, then the turkey a few days ago. Thanksgiving is just another day here at the turtle farm, no big deal. My daughter and I had an understanding many years ago: I love the way my house smells when a turkey is cookin' away in the oven, and she likes to make turkey dinner at her house, so we both just have our own day. 

Then I had turkey soup a couple days ago, but it didn't turn out very good. But I'm lovin' those turkey sandwiches.

I asked my friend, Google, if the two stores where I do my grocery shopping will be open on Thursday (the day I normally make my one trip into town each week), and she said yes, they're both open. So Thanksgiving is just another day here. . . post office to get my mail, grocery shopping and maybe the gas station, if needed.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> So what are you doing? I bought 2 pie pumpkins the other day and had to have my son come to my rescue with a knife that works for him like an ax on camping expeditions  even still I had to go get my piece of 2×4 that I had on hand for him to be able to chop them just in half.... Jeesh I'm just trying to make a pumpkin pie  . The 2 of them are cozily steaming in the oven.


When I first read your post. I thought you were trying to cut pre-made frozen pumpkin pies in half. 
I would bet to say, I have never had a pumpkin pie made from scratch.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> They are done and I got about 8 cups of pumpkin and 4 pumpkin skins as hard as wood and a whole bowl of pie pumpkin seeds
> View attachment 351939
> View attachment 351940


Do you use the skins for anything?


----------



## Ray--Opo

If any of you are cooking a rump roast for Thanksgiving. The way to know it is cooked properly. Is when the rump roast quits farting.


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray my friend, you are a twisted man. I started thinking "350F after yo....."LOL

You are missing something good....homemade scratch apple and pumpkin pies at Thanksgiving and Christmas. Ms Cathie is going to make something really good if she doesn't burn them<LOL>....it's easy to do with pumpkin.
It's takes a LOT of work to do them, but that's why we only do it once or twice a year. I was already in love with Kerry by our 1st Christmas, but the pies.....yeah, they told me how sure that SHE was! I really appreciated the effort and results! She glowed with pride, it was cute to watch. If you have kid kicking around too close, or a close friend that you can bribe or guilt into making one with you and Rose, it would be a fun project....you might even get it right! Tastes very different from the commercial or the Can though.

Y is some kinda cook! I'll bet her home smells great all the time! I'm missing something though because I don't see the correlation between the Tort farm and cooking major meals? I'm slow on the uptake and I was "on the deck" so be patient please....I do know some folks cook large meals as a matter of course then consume them during the week....is that what I'm missing?

I am a sucker for home cooked meals....and the younger girls, I'm sorry but they don't cook anymore. It's funny but honestly, the older I got, the more important home cooked meals became in the dating equation! Kerry is the oldest girl I ever dated. I just kept going up in age till I hit the jackpot(I'm teasing).... smart, self-secure, capable, established, a mom & can COOK! BINGO! oh yeah, and she likes me....guess that part is a little important too. 

So glad tomorrow is a "friday" for me, SO glad, even though I'm buried at work..... 

and congrats to you that had off today or this week or the ones I'm becoming more and more envious of, you retired guys.....that's a new emotion for me too....envy...never really had that b4 but maybe it's just 65 yr old "burnout" LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> So you guys stressing about Christmas....realx....you've already got a multi-week head start on me, and I'm cool.......so relax and enjoy it, it all gets done somehow, right? In jeffs world....."Christmas" (sorry big guy) doesn't even show up on my radar till AFTER Jeff's BD in a couple weeks, once that "singularity" has passed, then there's Christmas.
> 
> You are a Baker Ms Cathie? True Bakers I've been told, only cook with gas. my neighbor years ago wrote a bunch of baking books....and she told me that. We don't see someone cleaning a pumpkin too often anymore. That's some good stuff you have there!
> 
> Kerry picked up Dad so he's down for a week or so and she loves to bake for the holidays so the house will be smelling good this week!
> 
> My kids were all going to their Moms for Thanksgiving this week and I usually stop by for a bit before going over the bridge but this year their mom's husband has covid so she's going to cook it all, then send-a-meal all packaged up, to Aunt Pats via one of the kids, who will entertain the troops at her home. At least that's what I got out of the last intel brief but of course I've offered for everyone to come over to Kerry's so we'll see. LOL


The only way I ever eat a piece of pumpkin pie is if it's made with a pie pumpkin. These 2 for a dollar each gave me 10 cups of pumpkin which is 5 pies. That's 40 cents for pumpkin per pie all day (cheap cheap) and it tastes so good  and well that's why chefs gain a bit  But oh my garsh I had to have my son chop it with a great big knife and pound on that knife with a piece of 2×4 just to cut them in half then I had to do 2 hours in the oven steaming them. Today I processed the batch into batches for baking pies. Tomorrow I'll be a baking. It's sooo worth it


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you use the skins for anything?


What's funny about these pumpkin skins is I could actually make something out of them.it would be like doing a craft with dried balloon gourds which I've done before. I've made little drums with balloon gourds and these are really close to the same hardness.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> If any of you are cooking a rump roast for Thanksgiving. The way to know it is cooked properly. Is when the rump roast quits farting.


Eeekkk I'm so glad I decided not to do rump roast  well we're just doing turkey


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I cooked a ham a couple weeks ago, then the turkey a few days ago. Thanksgiving is just another day here at the turtle farm, no big deal. My daughter and I had an understanding many years ago: I love the way my house smells when a turkey is cookin' away in the oven, and she likes to make turkey dinner at her house, so we both just have our own day.
> 
> Then I had turkey soup a couple days ago, but it didn't turn out very good. But I'm lovin' those turkey sandwiches.
> 
> I asked my friend, Google, if the two stores where I do my grocery shopping will be open on Thursday (the day I normally make my one trip into town each week), and she said yes, they're both open. So Thanksgiving is just another day here. . . post office to get my mail, grocery shopping and maybe the gas station, if needed.


Wow I'm so far behind on the holiday cooking and all the other stuff too so I can't just sit and eat leftovers darn it  I'm doing pumpkin pie from scratch because I finally found pie pumpkins. This will be the first year I'm actually going to cook turkey for Thanksgiving for several years. Joe will be happy  but he'll eat anything I cook cause he'll anything that doesn't eat him first  yea it'll be just another day around here too.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Out of the ordinary visitor while kayaking this morning.


----------



## Cathie G

I've been cooking up a storm


----------



## Cathie G

I felt my next door neighbors needed one of my ugly homemade deep dish pumpkin pies. It's my first time doing deep dish pies with fresh pumpkin

so you can imagine. Rusty has been mowing our yard for years and came down with cancer and I really wanted to just help them both in some small way. Joyce is on oxygen but has been sticking by him like he's stuck by her all these years. I know they'll like the pie plate at least


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok, it’s time for Team USA  vs Team Wales
> 
> FIFA World Cup


I didn't watch the match as I don't like football, but I believe we were lucky to win with a penalty.


----------



## Lyn W

Wishing all friends in the US a very happy day! 
Eat drink and be merry!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
I can't believe how much rain we've had this last couple of days - I think it's fair to say the drought has come to an end!!

My roof is still leaking but I've not had as much water in as I was expecting - maybe because of the wind direction but so far I've not had to wear wellies to bed or borrow one of Mark's canoes.

I found a storage place about 7 miles away so been busy taking things there. I think a lot of it can go to the tip eventually but I haven't had time to sort through it all properly just need to get stuff out for now. 

Lola has really gone into winter mode this week and is reluctant to leave his hide, so room service has resumed which he is taking full advantage of. I don't blame him - I would do the same given the chance.

Well I'd better get back to my chores and I'll speak to you soon.
Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> View attachment 351979
> 
> Wishing all friends in the US a very happy day!
> Eat drink and be merry!!!


I've just been cooking up a storm for 2 days to eat drink and be merry. Thank the good Lord the next few days I don't have to cook much. Except to disguise leftovers


----------



## Thomas tortoise

Happy thanksgiving! Oh that cheesecake and peanut butter pie really hit the spot... So did the pumpkin pie....and the pecan pumpkin pie.... 
I may have put on a few extra pounds


----------



## Cathie G

Thomas tortoise said:


> Happy thanksgiving! Oh that cheesecake and peanut butter pie really hit the spot... So did the pumpkin pie....and the pecan pumpkin pie....
> I may have put on a few extra pounds


I haven't had peanut butter pie in so long  I'll have to have my leftovers first before I start cooking again


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> The only way I ever eat a piece of pumpkin pie is if it's made with a pie pumpkin. These 2 for a dollar each gave me 10 cups of pumpkin which is 5 pies. That's 40 cents for pumpkin per pie all day (cheap cheap) and it tastes so good  and well that's why chefs gain a bit  But oh my garsh I had to have my son chop it with a great big knife and pound on that knife with a piece of 2×4 just to cut them in half then I had to do 2 hours in the oven steaming them. Today I processed the batch into batches for baking pies. Tomorrow I'll be a baking. It's sooo worth it


Wow that's a lot of effort. I am sure the pies taste great. Maybe that's why I never cared for pumpkin pie. I never had one made from scratch.


----------



## Tim Carlisle

Just throwing this out there, but has anyone heard any news about Flint Fume? I know he was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and it's been a while since I've seen him online. I'm starting to fear the worst.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow that's a lot of effort. I am sure the pies taste great. Maybe that's why I never cared for pumpkin pie. I never had one made from scratch.


Yes that's why I never really could eat them too. There's something about canned pumpkin that I don't like. It gives me a little heartburn or something. I also don't use cinnamon. Only ginger and cloves but even when I made fresh pumpkin pie with cinnamon I could anyway. I stopped using cinnamon because I have so many family members that are allergic to cinnamon.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes that's why I never really could eat them too. There's something about canned pumpkin that I don't like. It gives me a little heartburn or something. I also don't use cinnamon. Only ginger and cloves but even when I made fresh pumpkin pie with cinnamon I could anyway. I stopped using cinnamon because I have so many family members that are allergic to cinnamon.


Oh yeah I actually did get to see that woodpecker again. I didn't get a picture but the bird will be back. It looks so much like a sparrow but bigger that I don't always notice maybe. It has a black and white speckled underbody also. Hops along the ground but hangs on the tree and pecks. It's probably definitely a northern flicker. Google said the tree pecking like a woodpecker is just for communication and it's rare to get to see that  Most likely female  and it's very common here in Ohio. I'm happy the bird started visiting me though. I've never noticed them before.


----------



## jeff kushner

I hope all had a great w/e, no matter the length! Had a great Thanksgiving day, talked to my kids in the morning and Kerry cooked a wonderful meal while I changed the grease in the rear of my truck. Dad was down from NY so we went for a walk to the water before starting the day. WE had friends come over afterwards for a while. He is the guy that owns the local bike shop, that built the bike for his wife who at 60 is dealing with pretty harsh Parkinson's. She told us they never go anywhere b/c she's embarrassed but that she felt at home there on in the sidecar of the bike.
I told her that I wasn't sure that was a compliment or not....lol...she was a hoot. She said riding reinvigorates her. She's completed 3 of a 5 yr expectancy and she's determined to beat the date! They are a cool couple and Bill loves her to death. 

He's got a wonky eye, you know...the kind where you aren't sure which eye you should be looking at.. yet he road races motorcycles....I asked him how the hell THAT works out for him since we use visual (TWO eyes) triangularity subconsciously for spatial calcs! He laughed and told me to stop by the shop for his latest creation....a 206mph bike.
I'd prob like the guy if he was older than me, but he's 3 years younger...dang! LOL

Had to race home to meet Fed ex this morning....dang this system is big! I ordered a iron/Sulphur 10" Terminox filter as well, it should arrive this week. Then super-plumber will install it....and none too soon. my water stinks!

I have orange fixtures today! 


Yuck!


----------



## Cathie G

Despite all the freezing and frost, I found the little face of a dandelion under the awning today. Still living


----------



## jeff kushner

Wow, that's a late one Ms Cathie!

Yuck, rough day yesterday....no, or not enough sleep. Maybe today will be better as I slept for 5 hrs. I close the vents at night so it gets cooler in my room. I left the sliding door to my deck open 2 ft last night, when I woke at 1AM, it was 51F in my room! My bed is a heated waterbed so it's cozy when it's cold but 51 was a bit chilly! LOL

It's up to a reasonable 70F now for shower time!

Matilda is up behind me, eating and bathing and turtling.....life is good!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Wow, that's a late one Ms Cathie!
> 
> Yuck, rough day yesterday....no, or not enough sleep. Maybe today will be better as I slept for 5 hrs. I close the vents at night so it gets cooler in my room. I left the sliding door to my deck open 2 ft last night, when I woke at 1AM, it was 51F in my room! My bed is a heated waterbed so it's cozy when it's cold but 51 was a bit chilly! LOL
> 
> It's up to a reasonable 70F now for shower time!
> 
> Matilda is up behind me, eating and bathing and turtling.....life is good!


I woke up at 2am. I tried my best to go back to sleep but nooo.... Razberri had a new vet introduction wellness appointment today so there's no way I could. I wound up absolutely loving my new vet though. She does torts too. She's an adorable young lady  maybe we'll get another veterinarian member. I'll have to have Sapphire get his wellness check and establish a vet too soon. Since we ladies tend to chat  I have plans


----------



## jeff kushner

You couldn't sleep b/c of your apprehension in meeting the new Vet? I'm so glad that you like her and are comfortable with her!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> You couldn't sleep b/c of your apprehension in meeting the new Vet? I'm so glad that you like her and are comfortable with her!


Yes. I was apprehensive. My veternararians office finally hired and replaced the exotic vet on staff. My last vet I miss extremely but he retired during covid. She's adorable And she likes torts too . He didn't. I think she's going to work out . And we got along famously or the deal would be off in a heartbeat. We'll see when I take my tort in for a wellness visit.


----------



## LJL1982

Yvonne G said:


> I cooked a ham a couple weeks ago, then the turkey a few days ago. Thanksgiving is just another day here at the turtle farm, no big deal. My daughter and I had an understanding many years ago: I love the way my house smells when a turkey is cookin' away in the oven, and she likes to make turkey dinner at her house, so we both just have our own day.
> 
> Then I had turkey soup a couple days ago, but it didn't turn out very good. But I'm lovin' those turkey sandwiches.
> 
> I asked my friend, Google, if the two stores where I do my grocery shopping will be open on Thursday (the day I normally make my one trip into town each week), and she said yes, they're both open. So Thanksgiving is just another day here. . . post office to get my mail, grocery shopping and maybe the gas station, if needed.


Is thanksgiving then instead if Christmas or do you do dinner at Christmas too?


----------



## Yvonne G

LJL1982 said:


> Is thanksgiving then instead if Christmas or do you do dinner at Christmas too?


I don't do holidays. Because I like turkey and love the way the house smells when turkey is in the oven, I take advantage of the holidays to buy a turkey. I usually cook it as soon as it's thawed out. 

No special dinner at Christmas. It's just another day around here.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I don't do holidays. Because I like turkey and love the way the house smells when turkey is in the oven, I take advantage of the holidays to buy a turkey. I usually cook it as soon as it's thawed out.
> 
> No special dinner at Christmas. It's just another day around here.


I'll bet certain visitors enjoy the leftovers though. Even on Christmas or Thanksgiving , the first question I get asked when they walk in the door is Do you have any leftovers  I usually do because it's really hard to cook for one or two. I'm usually glad to have leftover eaters. Then I don't have to


----------



## jeff kushner

Yvonne G said:


> I don't do holidays.


My Dad, born '23, used to feel most Holidays were invented by people in order to make money from other people.
We celebrated them but come Mothers day & Fathers day and the worst offender of all Valentines day......he voiced his opinions a bit louder! LOL
Us 5 kids found it highly entertaining...from a distance of course...parents used to whack the kids back then! Yikes!
LOL

I just opened Amazon's website.....after getting nearly taken off the road by 1 of their tractor trailers this morning at 4AM! We were headed down Rt 3 at 62mph, me in the fast lane, him in the slow lane, ahead of my by 1.5 tractor-trailer lengths..... when he locked it up in the slow lane.....me, not knowing why *Mr. Bigazz Tractor* was slowing down, followed suite cause....well, I'm not stupid, THEN he throws that big beast into my lane and over to the WAWA turn lane in one fell swoop, by then his turn signal turned on as I went all the way to the right shoulder to allow him plenty of room should he decide a uturn is in order! JFC dude.....really? ...Then I calmed down and realized he prob just did what we all do once in a while...he just screwed up....ah well...........good thing for those "cat-like" reflexes huh? 
LOL
An Expedition does not perform "cat-like" maneuvers, ever! LOL

Back to the original story......

So, anyway, I opened Amazon and found the Birthday presents Kerry ordered for me<LMAO>! She got me some fun things too! I snapped a pic, then texted it to her...thanking her. She uses my amazon so often that she's forgotten her own login.......and yes, she did put those things on her card, not mine this time! LOL


----------



## LJL1982

jeff kushner said:


> My Dad, born '23, used to feel most Holidays were invented by people in order to make money from other people.
> We celebrated them but come Mothers day & Fathers day and the worst offender of all Valentines day......he voiced his opinions a bit louder! LOL
> Us 5 kids found it highly entertaining...from a distance of course...parents used to whack the kids back then! Yikes!
> LOL
> 
> I just opened Amazon's website.....after getting nearly taken off the road by 1 of their tractor trailers this morning at 4AM! We were headed down Rt 3 at 62mph, me in the fast lane, him in the slow lane, ahead of my by 1.5 tractor-trailer lengths..... when he locked it up in the slow lane.....me, not knowing why *Mr. Bigazz Tractor* was slowing down, followed suite cause....well, I'm not stupid, THEN he throws that big beast into my lane and over to the WAWA turn lane in one fell swoop, by then his turn signal turned on as I went all the way to the right shoulder to allow him plenty of room should he decide a uturn is in order! JFC dude.....really? ...Then I calmed down and realized he prob just did what we all do once in a while...he just screwed up....ah well...........good thing for those "cat-like" reflexes huh?
> LOL
> An Expedition does not perform "cat-like" maneuvers, ever! LOL
> 
> Back to the original story......
> 
> So, anyway, I opened Amazon and found the Birthday presents Kerry ordered for me<LMAO>! She got me some fun things too! I snapped a pic, then texted it to her...thanking her. She uses my amazon so often that she's forgotten her own login.......and yes, she did put those things on her card, not mine this time! LOL


Plot twist: the presents weren't for you...

Very honest of you to let her know you found them! I hope you enjoy them whenever your birthday is...sounds like you might have got the dreaded birthday on the holidays!

My cousins birthday is new years eve...I don't think she's ever had a party "just for her" 

I admire your take on the Amazon drivers decision making "we've all screwed up and made a bad quick decision"...very true! By the grace of God we go or something...Still doing it in a whopping artic is another matter 

I'm still trying to sell old cars and get on top of business accounts and work is busy and may be a house move before Xmas...so all guns blazing here. We are not even sure the house we are going into has electric...worst case the torts go to the big car garage (in the separate offices) till its all resolved.


----------



## Maro2Bear

The rain & wind have moved on, the sun & blue sky are present as is the cold!


----------



## LJL1982

Maro2Bear said:


> The rain & wind have moved on, the sun & blue sky are present as is the cold!
> View attachment 352144


Beautiful, we have had warm weather for a while now at 13/14C (57F) and then boom this morning it went baltic. .about as cold as it gets here at 5C (41F)....we normally have cold just like your photo but we are drowning in a big old fog bank!! Brrrrrr chills to the bone! Sun was trying to squeeze through right before it set! Hoping for a day like yours tomorrow. Sure it will be warm and raining here soon as is standard!


----------



## jeff kushner

Mark takes great pics.....and I admit, its one of the few things in life that Im envious of....but in a good way!

LJ, what's the deal with " We are not even sure the house we are going into has electric"??

A couple ways to view this I figure....one would be that the home is in a blackout area or the power hasn't been switched over to the new payer....

Enquiring minds want to know....Or it could be.....well, are the police after you guys? Sounds like a hideout, not a home!!

LOL

A move in the next 3 weeks and you aren't sure whether you will move a HOME or not? That's pretty ballsy of you guys....takes a lot of humour (as you spell it) between you guys to pull it off and not have someone in court explaining why they.....(we don't want to think)....lol

OK, qk story.....Kerry had a flat as I may have mentioned going to work(she gets new fnt tires today) and I teased her a little of course about phoning a friend when she was quite capable as it turned out. This morning we talked the truth about changing a tire today with everyone owning suvs......I know it, you know it....the biggest pain in changing a tire today is where to put all the junk you need to move to get to the spare or jack! LMAO.....we all know it's true.....
It's a bit different w/20's but it falls out the bottom so I only have to wrestle that 75lb monster into place...and to think I used to 1-hand those things.....Bobby D was right....

PS, yeahh that are for me too! She told me so this morning! No one else I know is that age....cup, tee...oh heck year, she poured on the "age" thing. She's sick that way.....


----------



## Cathie G

LJL1982 said:


> Plot twist: the presents weren't for you...
> 
> Very honest of you to let her know you found them! I hope you enjoy them whenever your birthday is...sounds like you might have got the dreaded birthday on the holidays!
> 
> My cousins birthday is new years eve...I don't think she's ever had a party "just for her"
> 
> I admire your take on the Amazon drivers decision making "we've all screwed up and made a bad quick decision"...very true! By the grace of God we go or something...Still doing it in a whopping artic is another matter
> 
> I'm still trying to sell old cars and get on top of business accounts and work is busy and may be a house move before Xmas...so all guns blazing here. We are not even sure the house we are going into has electric...worst case the torts go to the big car garage (in the separate offices) till its all resolved.


Sounds like around here. Too busy and everyone's birthday in my family is around Christmas a few around Easter for heavens sake. At least I only have to do one present a year my rule. There's like 33 of them. It's their fault they keep multiplying and keep getting a cheaper gift  And in the meantime there's many repairs... popping up. I still have to send my cards.


----------



## LJL1982

jeff kushner said:


> Mark takes great pics.....and I admit, its one of the few things in life that Im envious of....but in a good way!
> 
> LJ, what's the deal with " We are not even sure the house we are going into has electric"??
> 
> A couple ways to view this I figure....one would be that the home is in a blackout area or the power hasn't been switched over to the new payer....
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know....Or it could be.....well, are the police after you guys? Sounds like a hideout, not a home!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> A move in the next 3 weeks and you aren't sure whether you will move a HOME or not? That's pretty ballsy of you guys....takes a lot of humour (as you spell it) between you guys to pull it off and not have someone in court explaining why they.....(we don't want to think)....lol
> 
> OK, qk story.....Kerry had a flat as I may have mentioned going to work(she gets new fnt tires today) and I teased her a little of course about phoning a friend when she was quite capable as it turned out. This morning we talked the truth about changing a tire today with everyone owning suvs......I know it, you know it....the biggest pain in changing a tire today is where to put all the junk you need to move to get to the spare or jack! LMAO.....we all know it's true.....
> It's a bit different w/20's but it falls out the bottom so I only have to wrestle that 75lb monster into place...and to think I used to 1-hand those things.....Bobby D was right....
> 
> PS, yeahh that are for me too! She told me so this morning! No one else I know is that age....cup, tee...oh heck year, she poured on the "age" thing. She's sick that way.....


House is tatty.

In the UK offers are accepted on houses and house is left on market, so someone else can just come and put in a higher offer.

Order after offer is:

Deposit paid on legal fees

Searches ordered and cost committed to (land registry titles, environmental, gases, mines, flooding, easements (rights of ways over land etc).

Mortgage application put in

Mortgage survey undertaken

Sellers give property information (what's included in sale)

Mortgage offer issued

Exchange of contracts

Completion (money transaction and keys handed over)

So we have searches and legal and seller information complete.

We had a survey which is one of three levels: valuation (to confirm to the lender the collateral), homebuyers (pretty naff, tells you age of build and any obvious issues), and structural (heavily disclaimer filled and often done by specialist damp or other surveyor who then find damp and advise Mortgage Co. To withhold part of Mortgage until the surveying company have done expensive remedial works.)

We chose valuation as now and again with a house they may do a desk top valuation using Google Street View etc and look at surrounding area prices, but most then visit and then say structural required.

The valuation company have not viewed the property and have sent a survey result to the lender. It would indicate that either it passed muster on the valuation survey and got approved, or they just said it needs a structural and we will be told we have to do one to progress the application to get a mortgage offer. We have all other parts of mortgage okayed (earnings evidence, affordability etc), so we are just waiting on that to come through, but till it does anyone can knock us out of running with a higher offer.

So the mortgage offer could come through and exchange and complete next week, or we could lose the house. Also we have to sell a car to fulfil the full deposit required by time it comes through.

Electric wise we know the whole house, heating and plumbing was drained as large flood. So that will be instantly needing resolving. We need to resolve missing guttering, and we assume electric is operative, but we don't know for sure.

So arranging the holidays is like um are we free at Christmas? Or are we sorting getting out of one house and into another. We rent at the moment so we will ask for a no notice exit from the rental to avoid paying for both places. The rental we are in will re-rent out the next day as rentals are in such short supply...so with pets etc will be...interesting. we may in that case default to the industrial unit offices for a month or so for the torts to assure no risk of power downs or draughts.


----------



## LJL1982

jeff kushner said:


> Mark takes great pics.....and I admit, its one of the few things in life that Im envious of....but in a good way!
> 
> LJ, what's the deal with " We are not even sure the house we are going into has electric"??
> 
> A couple ways to view this I figure....one would be that the home is in a blackout area or the power hasn't been switched over to the new payer....
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know....Or it could be.....well, are the police after you guys? Sounds like a hideout, not a home!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> A move in the next 3 weeks and you aren't sure whether you will move a HOME or not? That's pretty ballsy of you guys....takes a lot of humour (as you spell it) between you guys to pull it off and not have someone in court explaining why they.....(we don't want to think)....lol
> 
> OK, qk story.....Kerry had a flat as I may have mentioned going to work(she gets new fnt tires today) and I teased her a little of course about phoning a friend when she was quite capable as it turned out. This morning we talked the truth about changing a tire today with everyone owning suvs......I know it, you know it....the biggest pain in changing a tire today is where to put all the junk you need to move to get to the spare or jack! LMAO.....we all know it's true.....
> It's a bit different w/20's but it falls out the bottom so I only have to wrestle that 75lb monster into place...and to think I used to 1-hand those things.....Bobby D was right....
> 
> PS, yeahh that are for me too! She told me so this morning! No one else I know is that age....cup, tee...oh heck year, she poured on the "age" thing. She's sick that way.....


And I never envy the people with spares in the boot under a buggy 4 suitcases, 2 duvets and a tent on the side of the motorway trying to change tyres in the rain!! And yep you all have much bigger tyres than us in general!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> The rain & wind have moved on, the sun & blue sky are present as is the cold!
> View attachment 352144


The wind blew so hard here yesterday it maybe broke a thread of one of my wind chimes. It's still laying in the garden. It's been too windy and today too cold. Right now it's 26°f. Eeek I'll deal with it tomorrow


----------



## LJL1982

Cathie G said:


> The wind blew so hard here yesterday it maybe broke a thread of one of my wind chimes. It's still laying in the garden. It's been too windy and today too cold. Right now it's 26°f. Eeek I'll deal with it tomorrow


Is that Lancaster I'm Lancashire, UK Cathie?


----------



## Cathie G

LJL1982 said:


> Is that Lancaster I'm Lancashire, UK Cathie?


I'm in the US.


----------



## LJL1982

Cathie G said:


> I'm in the US.


I did think you were uk and had translated your Fahrenheit wrong! We are having a cold snap but even north England where Lancaster is has only got as low as 45F!!

That's really baltic where you are then!!


----------



## jeff kushner

That's some kind of "process" to buy a home LJ....but it's all what you're used to, we have slightly different processes but the angst remains the same on both sides of the pond! 

LOL

Ms Cathie likes to confuse folks.....I was one of them<LOL>!

we we at 24F this morning....I love remote start


----------



## LJL1982

jeff kushner said:


> That's some kind of "process" to buy a home LJ....but it's all what you're used to, we have slightly different processes but the angst remains the same on both sides of the pond!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ms Cathie likes to confuse folks.....I was one of them<LOL>!
> 
> we we at 24F this morning....I love remote start


Brrrrrrr that's super cool!!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. it's been a busy week running back and forth to the storage unit and the tip.
It's been pretty cold and foggy for the last few days which makes it feel damp and even colder. Today is still cloudy but brighter with the sun trying to peep through, I'm just glad it's not been raining and given my roof a chance to dry out, although in spite of all the rain and hailstones we had recently I didn't have any more water in, so while the roof still needs to be looked at I'm hoping, it's not as bad as originally thought and will only need minor repairs. 
I hope you're all well and had a good week - I can't believe the weekend is here again. 
My laptop should be fixed by next week, then hopefully I'll have time to be able to pop in and chat more. 
Have a good Friday and TTFN!


----------



## LJL1982

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. it's been a busy week running back and forth to the storage unit and the tip.
> It's been pretty cold and foggy for the last few days which makes it feel damp and even colder. Today is still cloudy but brighter with the sun trying to peep through, I'm just glad it's not been raining and given my roof a chance to dry out, although in spite of all the rain and hailstones we had recently I didn't have any more water in, so while the roof still needs to be looked at I'm hoping, it's not as bad as originally thought and will only need minor repairs.
> I hope you're all well and had a good week - I can't believe the weekend is here again.
> My laptop should be fixed by next week, then hopefully I'll have time to be able to pop in and chat more.
> Have a good Friday and TTFN!


Good to hear from you, glad all well x


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all. it's been a busy week running back and forth to the storage unit and the tip.
> It's been pretty cold and foggy for the last few days which makes it feel damp and even colder. Today is still cloudy but brighter with the sun trying to peep through, I'm just glad it's not been raining and given my roof a chance to dry out, although in spite of all the rain and hailstones we had recently I didn't have any more water in, so while the roof still needs to be looked at I'm hoping, it's not as bad as originally thought and will only need minor repairs.
> I hope you're all well and had a good week - I can't believe the weekend is here again.
> My laptop should be fixed by next week, then hopefully I'll have time to be able to pop in and chat more.
> Have a good Friday and TTFN!


That's actually probably true about your roof if you had a really bad storm when your roof leaked. I've had that happen where the pressure and everything caused the roof to leak at a previous home.. Then after it didn't. But if you shore it up when you can it just prevents future issues. I'll be glad to see you when you finally get to play with us


----------



## Cathie G

LJL1982 said:


> I did think you were uk and had translated your Fahrenheit wrong! We are having a cold snap but even north England where Lancaster is has only got as low as 45F!!
> 
> That's really baltic where you are then!!


Well it can be one day and the next be 50°f or higher or 3 seasons the same day. There's a saying in our state about the weather. Just wait a few seconds and it'll change.etc..


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> That's some kind of "process" to buy a home LJ....but it's all what you're used to, we have slightly different processes but the angst remains the same on both sides of the pond!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ms Cathie likes to confuse folks.....I was one of them<LOL>!
> 
> we we at 24F this morning....I love remote start


Yea my crazy brother always says I drive him crazy. I just say back in charades ok so you admit you're crazy


----------



## jeff kushner

I came home yesterday, ready to start my Terminox iron filter & new water-softener installation. I saw the boxes UPS dropped off but they shorted me. I got 5 of 6 and the missing box was media to go into the filter. DANG!
The Best laid plans, right?

So I shut off/disconnected the water piping and demo'ed the existing tanks, the salt bin and the chemical injection tank. I moved everything out of the way and cleaned the floor. Then I brought down all the new stuff...... 600lb of stuff.....and I ended up directly reconnecting the water for the night, then I needed a hospital! A shower was a poor substitute for morphine! Because I'm older and hopefully a wee bit smarter, I now _PRE-motrin_....when you take a couple ahead of time, knowing you're going to hurt<LOL>!!

At 8PM, good ole UPS came through and dropped off the missing box....33KG seems to weigh a lot more today than it did in 1985....wonder why that is? LOL

So today, Kerry will come over and we'll go grocery shopping and stop to pick up 3 fitting that I didn't have for the iron filter connection. Daughter leaves for work at noon....then Super-plumber should make another highly anticipated appearance! I'm looking forward to having better water than this home has ever seen.

enjoy the day guys.....


----------



## Maro2Bear

Plenty of water from above this morning  should clear up by late afternoon. Just enough to make everything soggy again.


----------



## Maggie3fan

We had a very small rain-storm...that flooded ALL my tortoise pens, created a river under the tort shed, over ran the banks of the box turtle pond...and knocked one of the gutters half off the carport. 2 inches of rain in an hour and it just poured..., so it turns out that the gutters were nailed into fascia board made from that wood that swells when it gets wet... and you know that it's been getting wet for the 17 years I've had it and I didn't know that the gutters were nailed into such crappy crappy wood. so anyway I got this 25 foot or 50 ft or something thing hanging half off the carport lol..so that everybody that drives by laughs...jerks... not to change the subject, but here's a picture of of Mary Kobbins and please tell me, being as she's stuck and hard for me to get her out of there... How did she get in this place? Evidently she spent the night there. It's in her shed under a tort table..
Glad to see that you're okay or hear you're okay... @lynn we were wondering what happened to you...




and Little Bit Cummings


----------



## Cathie G

Magz said:


> We had a very small rain-storm...that flooded ALL my tortoise pens, created a river under the tort shed, over ran the banks of the box turtle pond...and knocked one of the gutters half off the carport. 2 inches of rain in an hour and it just poured..., so it turns out that the gutters were nailed into fascia board made from that wood that swells when it gets wet... and you know that it's been getting wet for the 17 years I've had it and I didn't know that the gutters were nailed into such crappy crappy wood. so anyway I got this 25 foot or 50 ft or something thing hanging half off the carport lol..so that everybody that drives by laughs...jerks... not to change the subject, but here's a picture of of Mary Kobbins and please tell me, being as she's stuck and hard for me to get her out of there... How did she get in this place? Evidently she spent the night there. It's in her shed under a tort table..
> Glad to see that you're okay or hear you're okay... @lynn we were wondering what happened to you...
> View attachment 352210
> 
> View attachment 352211
> 
> and Little Bit Cummings


I hate to hear about the repair list you have going on. Lately as soon as I get one done another pops up. Geesh.... It's Christmas time. And sorry that picture of Mary is hilarious. Maybe she's right where she wanted to be so you can't get her out  and Little Bit Cummings looks comfy in her spot too.


----------



## Cathie G

Joe must be mixed up like the rest of us. So he painted this today.


----------



## Cathie G

Nice I just installed the Tortoise Forum app on my cell phone and it's just a few kb memory. I can get here where I just left off with one tap  it's funny I must be getting lazy it took 2 whole taps going through my email so it's probably nicer


----------



## Ray--Opo

LJL1982 said:


> House is tatty.
> 
> In the UK offers are accepted on houses and house is left on market, so someone else can just come and put in a higher offer.
> 
> Order after offer is:
> 
> Deposit paid on legal fees
> 
> Searches ordered and cost committed to (land registry titles, environmental, gases, mines, flooding, easements (rights of ways over land etc).
> 
> Mortgage application put in
> 
> Mortgage survey undertaken
> 
> Sellers give property information (what's included in sale)
> 
> Mortgage offer issued
> 
> Exchange of contracts
> 
> Completion (money transaction and keys handed over)
> 
> So we have searches and legal and seller information complete.
> 
> We had a survey which is one of three levels: valuation (to confirm to the lender the collateral), homebuyers (pretty naff, tells you age of build and any obvious issues), and structural (heavily disclaimer filled and often done by specialist damp or other surveyor who then find damp and advise Mortgage Co. To withhold part of Mortgage until the surveying company have done expensive remedial works.)
> 
> We chose valuation as now and again with a house they may do a desk top valuation using Google Street View etc and look at surrounding area prices, but most then visit and then say structural required.
> 
> The valuation company have not viewed the property and have sent a survey result to the lender. It would indicate that either it passed muster on the valuation survey and got approved, or they just said it needs a structural and we will be told we have to do one to progress the application to get a mortgage offer. We have all other parts of mortgage okayed (earnings evidence, affordability etc), so we are just waiting on that to come through, but till it does anyone can knock us out of running with a higher offer.
> 
> So the mortgage offer could come through and exchange and complete next week, or we could lose the house. Also we have to sell a car to fulfil the full deposit required by time it comes through.
> 
> Electric wise we know the whole house, heating and plumbing was drained as large flood. So that will be instantly needing resolving. We need to resolve missing guttering, and we assume electric is operative, but we don't know for sure.
> 
> So arranging the holidays is like um are we free at Christmas? Or are we sorting getting out of one house and into another. We rent at the moment so we will ask for a no notice exit from the rental to avoid paying for both places. The rental we are in will re-rent out the next day as rentals are in such short supply...so with pets etc will be...interesting. we may in that case default to the industrial unit offices for a month or so for the torts to assure no risk of power downs or draughts.


At what point is the house off the market?
So the owners cannot take anymore offers?


----------



## LJL1982

Ray--Opo said:


> At what point is the house off the market?
> So the owners cannot take anymore offers?


They can take an offer until we exchange and complete...meaning we would then lose several thousand on legal fees, mortgage applications and environmental searches, plus would then be back to square one!!


----------



## LJL1982

Ray--Opo said:


> At what point is the house off the market?
> So the owners cannot take anymore offers?


House is off market when it is legally transferred over with full monetary settlement.


----------



## jeff kushner

Hope all had a great day. Super-plumber showed up but he's a lot SLOWER than he used to be! LOL 

Anyone ever mess with the resin that goes into a water softener??....Warnings all over not to touch it so we wore gear but it looks like gold.....really does. Clumpy and golden....cool stuff....it made you WANT to touch it so I'm glad they had warnings.



Kerry came over EARLY Sat so we went groc shopping after picking up fittings at Home Depot early Sat got all three tanks and piping erected Sat and all the media poured. With tall tanks, means climbing on something with 25lb bucket loads 16 times but we got it done...I poured/Kerry shook the 12" dia funnel.....it was comical to say the least.....and we had a good time. She was shot so we took a break and when she fell asleep in the lounger, I snuck downstairs to pour the last 3 bags by myself. She caught me just as I finished though with a "Ah HAH! My back paid for that stunt. again, after my shower, I begged for a trip to the hospital but Kerry convinced me to stay home with her womanly ways..........naw, not anything so erotic..........she just said "No". LOL

This morning after we had breakfast and she left to go home, I set and salt tank and brought the water softening system online....and did LAUNDRY!! Wow, did I really get that excited by laundry? Yes, cause my hamper was full cause I didn't want to do them in red water!

I am waiting on a new injection valve from carbonite tank that has to be installed before the Terminox iron filter is brought online so that is still set in bypass mode. Low PH will eat the Manganese we poured in and that stuff is heavy!

It's a blessing being able to do this stuff and I really do appreciate the old guys that taught me their skill sets back in the day.....but does take me a lot longer now for some reason....LOL


----------



## LJL1982

jeff kushner said:


> Hope all had a great day. Super-plumber showed up but he's a lot SLOWER than he used to be! LOL
> 
> Anyone ever mess with the resin that goes into a water softener??....Warnings all over not to touch it so we wore gear but it looks like gold.....really does. Clumpy and golden....cool stuff....it made you WANT to touch it so I'm glad they had warnings.
> View attachment 352247
> 
> 
> Kerry came over EARLY Sat so we went groc shopping after picking up fittings at Home Depot early Sat got all three tanks and piping erected Sat and all the media poured. With tall tanks, means climbing on something with 25lb bucket loads 16 times but we got it done...I poured/Kerry shook the 12" dia funnel.....it was comical to say the least.....and we had a good time. She was shot so we took a break and when she fell asleep in the lounger, I snuck downstairs to pour the last 3 bags by myself. She caught me just as I finished though with a "Ah HAH! My back paid for that stunt. again, after my shower, I begged for a trip to the hospital but Kerry convinced me to stay home with her womanly ways..........naw, not anything so erotic..........she just said "No". LOL
> 
> This morning after we had breakfast and she left to go home, I set and salt tank and brought the water softening system online....and did LAUNDRY!! Wow, did I really get that excited by laundry? Yes, cause my hamper was full cause I didn't want to do them in red water!
> 
> I am waiting on a new injection valve from carbonite tank that has to be installed before the Terminox iron filter is brought online so that is still set in bypass mode. Low PH will eat the Manganese we poured in and that stuff is heavy!
> 
> It's a blessing being able to do this stuff and I really do appreciate the old guys that taught me their skill sets back in the day.....but does take me a lot longer now for some reason....LOL


Wow this all sounds like rocket science! We don't have softeners in Wales because the water is soft (in a lot of places its pure enough the tap water doesn't need chlorination treatment). Some parts of the UK though use softeners but they fit under the sink and have a small salt cartridge or you pour a little bit of salt in, like a cup, once in a while!

Why would your water be red? I hope your back will be OK!


----------



## Ray--Opo

LJL1982 said:


> They can take an offer until we exchange and complete...meaning we would then lose several thousand on legal fees, mortgage applications and environmental searches, plus would then be back to square one!!


So any money you have spent up to that point,you could lose?


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Hope all had a great day. Super-plumber showed up but he's a lot SLOWER than he used to be! LOL
> 
> Anyone ever mess with the resin that goes into a water softener??....Warnings all over not to touch it so we wore gear but it looks like gold.....really does. Clumpy and golden....cool stuff....it made you WANT to touch it so I'm glad they had warnings.
> View attachment 352247
> 
> 
> Kerry came over EARLY Sat so we went groc shopping after picking up fittings at Home Depot early Sat got all three tanks and piping erected Sat and all the media poured. With tall tanks, means climbing on something with 25lb bucket loads 16 times but we got it done...I poured/Kerry shook the 12" dia funnel.....it was comical to say the least.....and we had a good time. She was shot so we took a break and when she fell asleep in the lounger, I snuck downstairs to pour the last 3 bags by myself. She caught me just as I finished though with a "Ah HAH! My back paid for that stunt. again, after my shower, I begged for a trip to the hospital but Kerry convinced me to stay home with her womanly ways..........naw, not anything so erotic..........she just said "No". LOL
> 
> This morning after we had breakfast and she left to go home, I set and salt tank and brought the water softening system online....and did LAUNDRY!! Wow, did I really get that excited by laundry? Yes, cause my hamper was full cause I didn't want to do them in red water!
> 
> I am waiting on a new injection valve from carbonite tank that has to be installed before the Terminox iron filter is brought online so that is still set in bypass mode. Low PH will eat the Manganese we poured in and that stuff is heavy!
> 
> It's a blessing being able to do this stuff and I really do appreciate the old guys that taught me their skill sets back in the day.....but does take me a lot longer now for some reason....LOL


I never thought about iron in well water in your area. It's in water in certain areas around my area though also. I can see why you're excited. No more laundromat and all that labor carting about clothes to and from  and everything you own is red  let alone drink and cook with it. Showers would be another story unless ithe water makes you look like you have a nice tan  Yes it's a blessing  to have the knowledge to fix it. It looks to me like the youngins were the ones taking their good old sweet time with delivery or you and Kerry would've had her done


----------



## jeff kushner

Cathie G said:


> laundromat


What is that? LOL, no, Jeff doesn't go to laundrymats, he just keeps filling the hamper! The system was only down for a couple of weeks so it wasn't so bad.

I never knew that UK water was naturally soft, must be that limestone?

The most interesting part is that my digital softener control has a visual countdown of the gallons till it backwashes and it starts at 1490 then counts down as the water is used.....will make an easy way to see exactly how many gallons we use a day!

I woke at 1am, feeling pretty darn good.....no motrin and not sore!! Win/win!

Now that we're past the weekend, we have Christmas coming soon, don't we?

Time for jeffrey to go shopping!


----------



## LJL1982

Ray--Opo said:


> So any money you have spent up to that point,you could lose?


Yes, it's really frustrating. It also means making arrangements on premise we are moving when we might not really be.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just read three versions of the same news story and not one of them said why the woman did what she did. Have they never heard that inquiring minds want to know?

Seem the wife of the asst. fire chief deposited 50lbs of human waste (in buckets) in front of the police station and drove away.

But I want to know WHY???


----------



## zolasmum

Yvonne G said:


> I just read three versions of the same news story and not one of them said why the woman did what she did. Have they never head that inquiring minds want to know?
> 
> Seem the wife of the asst. fire chief deposited 50lbs of human waste (in buckets) in front of the police station and drove away.
> 
> But I want to know WHY???


How on earth did she manage to get 50lb of the stuff together - she must have been saving it up for quite a while !
Angie


----------



## jeff kushner

Ohhhh, that _reeks _of infidelity! 

Jeez Angie, I'm a plumber and MY mind didn't even go there! LOL

I'm not going to search it, it's a lot more fun to watch you guys discuss it!








As a public service announcement:

Calling BS on those paper test strips for water! This particular test came from Mr Bezos and rated as their best....each of the squares is a separate test which you line up to the bottle which has permanent scales for each test so you know where on the scale your water lies. 


Bottom=My newly softened well water
Center= R.O. water from my R.O. system
Top= Bottled water


Does anyone see any difference other than maybe, my water on the bottom showing a little lighter blue.....the hardness test on the strip? Does anyone think they should be the same?...hint, hint, for those that might not know, short of distillation in a lab, R.O. systems make the purest water known to man. There isn't even a bad plumber who will ever tell you it is equal to WELL water! LOL

i have a chemical test kit downstairs that I used on my turtle tanks.....but we all know I forgot what goes to what test and will have to refresh....so I bought these as a shortcut. These have no value, and now I need to drag out the chem lab test kit......


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> What is that? LOL, no, Jeff doesn't go to laundrymats, he just keeps filling the hamper! The system was only down for a couple of weeks so it wasn't so bad.
> 
> I never knew that UK water was naturally soft, must be that limestone?
> 
> The most interesting part is that my digital softener control has a visual countdown of the gallons till it backwashes and it starts at 1490 then counts down as the water is used.....will make an easy way to see exactly how many gallons we use a day!
> 
> I woke at 1am, feeling pretty darn good.....no motrin and not sore!! Win/win!
> 
> Now that we're past the weekend, we have Christmas coming soon, don't we?
> 
> Time for jeffrey to go shopping!


I'm so blessed. I have enough clothes to wait at least a month and in the meantime I'll get the washer fixed one way or another  I'm glad you got your system fixed and you got to fix it. That's a good thing. Of course old stuff eventually needs fixed but it sure feels good if you can diy. Especially if you're an old fogey


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I just read three versions of the same news story and not one of them said why the woman did what she did. Have they never head that inquiring minds want to know?
> 
> Seem the wife of the asst. fire chief deposited 50lbs of human waste (in buckets) in front of the police station and drove away.
> 
> But I want to know WHY???


What I'd like to know is if covid 19 made her lose her since of smell? Or what did it? Somehow I want to know how???


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Ohhhh, that _reeks _of infidelity!
> 
> Jeez Angie, I'm a plumber and MY mind didn't even go there! LOL
> 
> I'm not going to search it, it's a lot more fun to watch you guys discuss it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a public service announcement:
> 
> Calling BS on those paper test strips for water! This particular test came from Mr Bezos and rated as their best....each of the squares is a separate test which you line up to the bottle which has permanent scales for each test so you know where on the scale your water lies.
> 
> 
> Bottom=My newly softened well water
> Center= R.O. water from my R.O. system
> Top= Bottled water
> View attachment 352273
> 
> Does anyone see any difference other than maybe, my water on the bottom showing a little lighter blue.....the hardness test on the strip? Does anyone think they should be the same?...hint, hint, for those that might not know, short of distillation in a lab, R.O. systems make the purest water known to man. There isn't even a bad plumber who will ever tell you it is equal to WELL water! LOL
> 
> i have a chemical test kit downstairs that I used on my turtle tanks.....but we all know I forgot what goes to what test and will have to refresh....so I bought these as a shortcut. These have no value, and now I need to drag out the chem lab test kit......


Also, it's probably so close who cares. Now I'm getting interested in doing another tank for a Betta  darn you


----------



## Yvonne G

zolasmum said:


> How on earth did she manage to get 50lb of the stuff together - she must have been saving it up for quite a while !
> Angie


See? So many questions and the news didn't help at all


----------



## LJL1982

zolasmum said:


> How on earth did she manage to get 50lb of the stuff together - she must have been saving it up for quite a while !
> Angie


Haha Angie that was my first thought...now why, how?!!


----------



## jeff kushner

zolasmum said:


> How on earth did she manage to get 50lb of the stuff together - she must have been saving it up for quite a while !
> Angie


Haha Angie that was my first thought...now why, how?



Well, I told kerry and her 1st response was "HOW DID SHE SAVE UP 50LBS"

So I guess you girls are vindicated!


----------



## zolasmum

jeff kushner said:


> Haha Angie that was my first thought...now why, how?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I told kerry and her 1st response was "HOW DID SHE SAVE UP 50LBS"
> 
> So I guess you girls are vindicated!


Perhaps she invited all her friends round for a poo party !!!
Angie


----------



## jeff kushner

Kerry and I met on eHarmony 10+ years ago...... 

She gave me this over the weekend.....

the nicest thing anyone ever said to me:


----------



## Green White Orange

Ice cream has no bones!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> So any money you have spent up to that point,you could lose?


It's called gazumping which is pretty much frowned on though especially if the process is moving along OK. It can be very unfair but is legal and can happen any time before contracts are exchanged. The only way to get back any money you may have spent on searches and surveys is to insure yourself against it.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> I just read three versions of the same news story and not one of them said why the woman did what she did. Have they never heard that inquiring minds want to know?
> 
> Seem the wife of the asst. fire chief deposited 50lbs of human waste (in buckets) in front of the police station and drove away.
> 
> But I want to know WHY???


So do I!!!


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Haha Angie that was my first thought...now why, how?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I told kerry and her 1st response was "HOW DID SHE SAVE UP 50LBS"
> 
> So I guess you girls are vindicated!


I think she needs to change her diet!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Green White Orange said:


> Ice cream has no bones!


I'm guessing that's a US saying for something!?

(but the gelatine it may contain will have come from bones and other animal body parts)


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
It's blinking cold here! We've had some heavy frosts and the temps are set to drop to below freezing over the next few days. If Lola didn't need feeding I'd stay in bed with my electric blanket for the weekend. At least it's still dry for while longer yet.

Still trying to sort my house out and have another electrician coming to look at disconnecting the supply so that the demolition can start. One bloke wanted £1000 just to do the demolition. It's only wood and glass - I could probably do it myself as there's not much skill involved in taking something down, or maybe I could get the big bad wolf from the 3 little pigs story to do it with a huff and a puff! 

Anyway I seem to be spend more time waiting for quotes than getting anything done. 

I hope you're all well and having a good week. Tempus Fugit again!!
I'll see you soon.


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> Perhaps she invited all her friends round for a poo party !!!
> Angie


Maybe they all used used Poo Purie after. That would explain my how.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I'm guessing that's a US saying for something!?
> 
> (but the gelatine it may contain will have come from bones and other animal body parts)


I've never heard that saying but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's blinking cold here! We've had some heavy frosts and the temps are set to drop to below freezing over the next few days. If Lola didn't need feeding I'd stay in bed with my electric blanket for the weekend. At least it's still dry for while longer yet.
> 
> Still trying to sort my house out and have another electrician coming to look at disconnecting the supply so that the demolition can start. One bloke wanted £1000 just to do the demolition. It's only wood and glass - I could probably do it myself as there's not much skill involved in taking something down, or maybe I could get the big bad wolf from the 3 little pigs story to do it with a huff and a puff!
> 
> Anyway I seem to be spend more time waiting for quotes than getting anything done.
> 
> I hope you're all well and having a good week. Tempus Fugit again!!
> I'll see you soon.


I don't understand. Are you getting the electric fixed? The roof? But I sure do understand about how long to get estimates and finally getting it done. It took several months just to get a tree trimmer to do an estimate on our Crab Apple tree. I was blessed to even get them to call me let alone get it done.


----------



## jeff kushner

I'm with you Lyn, stay snuggled when you can when it's yucky out. I try to....but I have no shame at all! LOL

I'm sorry that you are entering winter and the Christmas holidays with this stuff still hanging over your head. I truly hope that you are successful in finding someone that you trust, who does decent work for you. My soft spot inside, is for people who get taken advantage of...it just breaks my heart. My lead BIM coordinator just had Range Rover stick him for 16K! He's a severe introvert and is just unable to cope with those things...and he gets run over. I hate seeing that. His contractor got him for 105K last year, and it's still not resolved.

You guys know how old I am....I've hired contractors for my homes only 3 times over 4 homes in 40 yrs of ownership. I HATE most of them and I'm not shy about letting them know.,...I do this all day long...I can be a real "richard"! 

I finally figured it out, I got "a guy"....actually I have two guys, one for the inside stuff like the floor, windows, crown...that kind of stuff and the other guy Andrew, does the leaves and hauling when I need it. I am by no means wealthy BUT my quality of life is better without that kind of stress at home. 

Once you get someone to come over and they give you some reasonable numbers, AND you feel comfortable he will do the work professionally....( the guy working out of his boot, might be cheap but he's likely not going to do the work correctly since he can't possibly carry what he needs in the boot of his car), YOU will have your guy! Treat him well and don't forget, a few bucks as a tip moves you to the front of the line when you call. I keep "guys"...Andrew has been here 8 years I think, before him I had an old man....huge fricken man....I used to be an athlete and I wouldn't anger him but he did a great job on the year for the 1st 7 years I was here! LOL

Ray, when Kerry bought her home, it was a short sale that had been on the market for 8 months and was BY FAR the nicest home in that county, for that price-range...BUT it held risk. The company handling it insisted on her making an offer, then performing any inspections she deemed necessary BEFORE knowing if her offer was accepted! THAT is pure risk.....She paid 6 thou for septic, home and well inspections after making her offer but before she "won"....I showed her how to find out if any recent inspections had been done, possibly indicating another bidder...come on, I'm a chief estimator...I know how to level the playing field! LOL..there wasn't and we talked it over.....she lives there now. That home was on 2500 watch lists....2500 others were afraid to take the chance....life is pretty cool sometime, right? I worked at a UK based firm in Northern VA for a few years, they have the same kind of stuff but they call it different names...correct me if I'm wrong L, please.

Naw, that Ice cream thing was likely a kid....not a saying here and not a bad thing to have the young here, to me....I get excited when a young person gets interested in our little friends. 
It's okay little guy, come out and say "hi"..LOL

A good day today....woke after 1am and feel good! The world, after a stint of reading, was still going to end tomorrow according to the news outlets at 2AM but it's just noise to me. Sometimes, I just open 10 News sites at once on sep tabs then click through them....and the only thing I can see is that they are ALL screaming. LOL
Life is too short for that BS....so I find other stuff to read.....


Wow, I apparently type a lot too....sry guys...enjoy the day!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> I'm with you Lyn, stay snuggled when you can when it's yucky out. I try to....but I have no shame at all! LOL
> 
> I'm sorry that you are entering winter and the Christmas holidays with this stuff still hanging over your head. I truly hope that you are successful in finding someone that you trust, who does decent work for you. My soft spot inside, is for people who get taken advantage of...it just breaks my heart. My lead BIM coordinator just had Range Rover stick him for 16K! He's a severe introvert and is just unable to cope with those things...and he gets run over. I hate seeing that. His contractor got him for 105K last year, and it's still not resolved.
> 
> You guys know how old I am....I've hired contractors for my homes only 3 times over 4 homes in 40 yrs of ownership. I HATE most of them and I'm not shy about letting them know.,...I do this all day long...I can be a real "richard"!
> 
> I finally figured it out, I got "a guy"....actually I have two guys, one for the inside stuff like the floor, windows, crown...that kind of stuff and the other guy Andrew, does the leaves and hauling when I need it. I am by no means wealthy BUT my quality of life is better without that kind of stress at home.
> 
> Once you get someone to come over and they give you some reasonable numbers, AND you feel comfortable he will do the work professionally....( the guy working out of his boot, might be cheap but he's likely not going to do the work correctly since he can't possibly carry what he needs in the boot of his car), YOU will have your guy! Treat him well and don't forget, a few bucks as a tip moves you to the front of the line when you call. I keep "guys"...Andrew has been here 8 years I think, before him I had an old man....huge fricken man....I used to be an athlete and I wouldn't anger him but he did a great job on the year for the 1st 7 years I was here! LOL
> 
> Ray, when Kerry bought her home, it was a short sale that had been on the market for 8 months and was BY FAR the nicest home in that county, for that price-range...BUT it held risk. The company handling it insisted on her making an offer, then performing any inspections she deemed necessary BEFORE knowing if her offer was accepted! THAT is pure risk.....She paid 6 thou for septic, home and well inspections after making her offer but before she "won"....I showed her how to find out if any recent inspections had been done, possibly indicating another bidder...come on, I'm a chief estimator...I know how to level the playing field! LOL..there wasn't and we talked it over.....she lives there now. That home was on 2500 watch lists....2500 others were afraid to take the chance....life is pretty cool sometime, right? I worked at a UK based firm in Northern VA for a few years, they have the same kind of stuff but they call it different names...correct me if I'm wrong L, please.
> 
> Naw, that Ice cream thing was likely a kid....not a saying here and not a bad thing to have the young here, to me....I get excited when a young person gets interested in our little friends.
> It's okay little guy, come out and say "hi"..LOL
> 
> A good day today....woke after 1am and feel good! The world, after a stint of reading, was still going to end tomorrow according to the news outlets at 2AM but it's just noise to me. Sometimes, I just open 10 News sites at once on sep tabs then click through them....and the only thing I can see is that they are ALL screaming. LOL
> Life is too short for that BS....so I find other stuff to read.....
> 
> 
> Wow, I apparently type a lot too....sry guys...enjoy the day!


Joe always tries to discuss the news with me every morning. That's usually funny and I'm thinking no cracks from the peanut gallery because . One morning he came out of his den shaking his fist all upset. So I asked him what's wrong. He wrote to me "Isis killed Santa!!!" Sorry I laughed in his face oh my garsh  the only thing I could think of to write back is " you're silly. Isis can't catch a flying reindeer"...


----------



## Cathie G

Ok I've had another new type of woodpecker visit today and my Feit wasn't charged. I have to get on the ball and get some pictures. This one is so pretty with his bright red on his head and greyish face. Yet so different than the ones I've seen before. It's not a Red headed. So far I've seen 4 types I think. I use woodpecker seed blocks and suet. It seems to be drawing them and possibly the Crab Apple tree also because they hang out there pecking and walking up it. I'm just having a hard time identifying them with Google. Especially with this new guy. Today was a busy little birdie day in the tree. I also got to see Cardinals and a Jay pulled in and gave his 2 cents to boot.


----------



## jeff kushner

4 different species of woodpecker, at one feeder? I know they come at different times but I've never seen more than 2 before in one area, well maybe 3 but def not 4! That's very cool!

When I first set my hummingbird feeders out, I bought a table quality book but it turns out there are only 3 types generally.....but Mark had me looking for the moth that looks like a hummingbird too this year....


That is HILARIOUS about Santa....and yes, you should be ashamed for laughing.....but I admit, it would have been tough to remain straight-faced...your response was priceless though!


besides, Santa cannot be killed. I still believe.....


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I don't understand. Are you getting the electric fixed? The roof? But I sure do understand about how long to get estimates and finally getting it done. It took several months just to get a tree trimmer to do an estimate on our Crab Apple tree. I was blessed to even get them to call me let alone get it done.


It all gets really confusing ; the roof needs to be fixed but they can't do that until the lean-to/conservatory is demolished so that they can get to it. The demolition can't happen until the light and sockets in there have been disconnected by an electrician. So the order of things to be done is

disconnect electricity supply and completely empty it
demolition
put up scaffolding
fix roof
Oh and on top of that because the double doors from the kitchen into the conservatory are internal doors, I also have to find a way of making them watertight because after demolition they will be exposed to all weathers. I need to order a new upvc or composite door but after ordering I will have to wait until Feb/March for it to be made and fitted. 
It has snowballed from a leaking roof into major works. If only I could find my magic wand!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
The cold snap continues with a vengeance. I covered my frog pond last night to stop that freezing. My frogs don't tend to overwinter on land as many do so I try to protect them as best I can. The bird bath and water dishes were frozen solid this morning but the pond was OK, I don't know why they've set up home in my garden - the 'pond' is only a plastic storage box sat on the path that filled up with rain years ago but they seem to like it. I always worry about them when the frosts come. We'll be below freeing tonight.

I managed to get out and do a little Xmas shopping today - first chance I've had to even think about it. I'm short of ideas this year so it may be 'experience' gifts for my sisters and their hubbies which I can buy online. 
I hope you're all having a good Thursday. TTFN


----------



## Maro2Bear

Unseasonably warm here in Maryland the last few days but it’s been quite overcast & dreary. Finally, a wee bit of sunshine this morning. 

Been busy making a few American Bluebird houses - I’ll put them up for sale for the cost of wood. If no one buys, plenty of nest boxes will be put up in the areas I frequent. (Think the Johnny Appleseed of birdhouses).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's blinking cold here! We've had some heavy frosts and the temps are set to drop to below freezing over the next few days. If Lola didn't need feeding I'd stay in bed with my electric blanket for the weekend. At least it's still dry for while longer yet.
> 
> Still trying to sort my house out and have another electrician coming to look at disconnecting the supply so that the demolition can start. One bloke wanted £1000 just to do the demolition. It's only wood and glass - I could probably do it myself as there's not much skill involved in taking something down, or maybe I could get the big bad wolf from the 3 little pigs story to do it with a huff and a puff!
> 
> Anyway I seem to be spend more time waiting for quotes than getting anything done.
> 
> I hope you're all well and having a good week. Tempus Fugit again!!
> I'll see you soon.



Hopefully the guy was going to demo the entire thing and load it all up and take it to the tip for disposal. That’s the painful part, loading & hauling away.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> It all gets really confusing ; the roof needs to be fixed but they can't do that until the lean-to/conservatory is demolished so that they can get to it. The demolition can't happen until the light and sockets in there have been disconnected by an electrician. So the order of things to be done is
> 
> disconnect electricity supply and completely empty it
> demolition
> put up scaffolding
> fix roof
> Oh and on top of that because the double doors from the kitchen into the conservatory are internal doors, I also have to find a way of making them watertight because after demolition they will be exposed to all weathers. I need to order a new upvc or composite door but after ordering I will have to wait until Feb/March for it to be made and fitted.
> It has snowballed from a leaking roof into major works. If only I could find my magic wand!


Wow.  Just a thought and might be stupid but could you use tarps for that. Just for a temporary cover, taped or harnessed.


----------



## jeff kushner

Uh Oh, Ms Cathie is suggesting the bane of middle America?---a* Blue-tarp house!*!

LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Uh Oh, Ms Cathie is suggesting the bane of middle America?---a* Blue-tarp house!*!
> 
> LOL



Hahaah, flapping away. One good storm 🌪🌪 and that tarp will be in the south of France. Wicked Winter Westerly winds…


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Hopefully the guy was going to demo the entire thing and load it all up and take it to the tip for disposal. That’s the painful part, loading & hauling away.


That was another £300.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Wow.  Just a thought and might be stupid but could you use tarps for that. Just for a temporary cover, taped or harnessed.


Same problem of access to it.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon from a brrrr-ight but very chilly Wales. Down to 23F last night and below freezing all day.
It's been sunny but the ice hasn't melted at all today - as soon as I break it up on the bird baths and refill them they freeze over again. Even the frog pond had a thin layer of ice in spite of the covers. 
I've not ventured out of the garden - with my knees one slip could really set me back so I've played safe and stayed home - but plenty to keep me occupied. 

I hope you're all well and having a warmer day. TTFN


----------



## LJL1982

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's blinking cold here! We've had some heavy frosts and the temps are set to drop to below freezing over the next few days. If Lola didn't need feeding I'd stay in bed with my electric blanket for the weekend. At least it's still dry for while longer yet.
> 
> Still trying to sort my house out and have another electrician coming to look at disconnecting the supply so that the demolition can start. One bloke wanted £1000 just to do the demolition. It's only wood and glass - I could probably do it myself as there's not much skill involved in taking something down, or maybe I could get the big bad wolf from the 3 little pigs story to do it with a huff and a puff!
> 
> Anyway I seem to be spend more time waiting for quotes than getting anything done.
> 
> I hope you're all well and having a good week. Tempus Fugit again!!
> I'll see you soon.


Good grief! 1000 for that...I should consider doing it yourselves or rope some friends in!


----------



## LJL1982

Maro2Bear said:


> Hahaah, flapping away. One good storm 🌪🌪 and that tarp will be in the south of France. Wicked Winter Westerly winds…


Just me covering all the tortoise runs in the garden with them then...bet the neighbours love me


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon from a brrrr-ight but very chilly Wales. Down to 23F last night and below freezing all day.
> It's been sunny but the ice hasn't melted at all today - as soon as I break it up on the bird baths and refill them they freeze over again. Even the frog pond had a thin layer of ice in spite of the covers.
> I've not ventured out of the garden - with my knees one slip could really set me back so I've played safe and stayed home - but plenty to keep me occupied.
> 
> I hope you're all well and having a warmer day. TTFN


It's pretty warm around here today. It's around 50°f at around 4 pm. It's been really cold and freezing the past 2 months on and off. Who knows what will go on now. Winter begins December 21, . That's one of my son's birthday.


jeff kushner said:


> Uh Oh, Ms Cathie is suggesting the bane of middle America?---a* Blue-tarp house!*!
> 
> LOL


Yes, just a temporary thing for the inner doors while the work gets done.


----------



## Cathie G

I had to orchestrate my brothers roof around this time of year. It was hurricane season in Florida. And we were having freezing on and off. The shingles need time to bake onto the roof so it was iffy when the leftovers of the hurricane blew through. My roofer was so concerned he drove past with my friend, that was his wife, to make sure we didn't lose any shingles. I just think that the people that are going to do your demolition and the roof should get together and time it. Or protect your home as much as possible until you can get the work done. It's winter for heavens sake


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I had to get my brother's car fixed today. I tried to tell the mechanics several times that I read the book  and the battery is why the gear shift keeps getting stuck in park. They didn't believe a little girl elderly woman like me so they checked it all out. Yeah. They even tried to tell me that it was good news. There was nothing mechanical broken. That really was good news. So I said again "did you check the battery?" But well as it turns out I got to find out nothing's wrong with the gear shift and mechanics etc.it was the battery geesh  I guess they didn't know I could read the book and I grew up with mechanics


----------



## jeff kushner

What kind of car Ms Cathie, a BMW?

I dropped Kerry off at 4:30 this morning at the airport. She's headed back to AZ for her daughters college graduation. She came over after I went to bed last night and somehow managed to get into my WATER bed w/o waking me! I woke at 11:30 for the night last night and she was sleeping soundly next to me. That's some world-class Stealth stuff there! LOL

enjoy the day guys....pretty, sunny out, chilly at 35 or so...prob to up to 50 today...


----------



## LJL1982

jeff kushner said:


> What kind of car Ms Cathie, a BMW?
> 
> I dropped Kerry off at 4:30 this morning at the airport. She's headed back to AZ for her daughters college graduation. She came over after I went to bed last night and somehow managed to get into my WATER bed w/o waking me! I woke at 11:30 for the night last night and she was sleeping soundly next to me. That's some world-class Stealth stuff there! LOL
> 
> enjoy the day guys....pretty, sunny out, chilly at 35 or so...prob to up to 50 today...


Have a lovely day! We woke to snow! Well as my step mother pointed out it was more like a dusting of icing sugar! But it's the best we've had for years I got very excited. Very very cold, we've got a right cold snap going on down to 37F. Brrr.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> What kind of car Ms Cathie, a BMW?
> 
> I dropped Kerry off at 4:30 this morning at the airport. She's headed back to AZ for her daughters college graduation. She came over after I went to bed last night and somehow managed to get into my WATER bed w/o waking me! I woke at 11:30 for the night last night and she was sleeping soundly next to me. That's some world-class Stealth stuff there! LOL
> 
> enjoy the day guys....pretty, sunny out, chilly at 35 or so...prob to up to 50 today...


Nope a dang Chevy  it's my brother's car. I personally think there's nothing better than an old Dodge


----------



## jeff kushner

Wow....that used to be Mercedes stuff. Yes, simplicity has it's benefits! 

SNOW? Lucky you...We had cold...27 when we left, but no snow. 

I talked to Kerry after she landed....and she had got to her rental. 
Funny story: She's poor so she went for the much cheaper "mystery car" from the Rental place. They prices are pretty steep out there so when she asked me about it, she already knew I'd say "go for it", cause it would save her money and lets be honest,* I *don't have to sit in the Yugo if that's what she gets. LOL She got a Jet Black Frontier crew-cab! Yay Kerry!!! Good things happening to good people....I love seeing that!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Wow....that used to be Mercedes stuff. Yes, simplicity has it's benefits!
> 
> SNOW? Lucky you...We had cold...27 when we left, but no snow.
> 
> I talked to Kerry after she landed....and she had got to her rental.
> Funny story: She's poor so she went for the much cheaper "mystery car" from the Rental place. They prices are pretty steep out there so when she asked me about it, she already knew I'd say "go for it", cause it would save her money and lets be honest,* I *don't have to sit in the Yugo if that's what she gets. LOL She got a Jet Black Frontier crew-cab! Yay Kerry!!! Good things happening to good people....I love seeing that!


Yeah for Kerry! My red headed 68 year old sister is getting a crocheted doll this year for Christmas that she inspired me to do if nothing else her granddaughter will like it.


----------



## jeff kushner

I hope folks never lose their appreciation for hand made things...that's beautiful!


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray, don't know if you follow deep space stuff but the WEBB has indicated galaxies no older than 400mil yrs after the BB! That tilts the accepted theories on their evolution.

I dated a scientist at Godard years ago...she was the one who tried to call out a math issue that ended up causing one of our mars probes to frag. Something about a metric/imperial bust as I recall now. They told her she was wrong and it hit mars like a dart...they should have listened to that black lady too, huh? Just reminded me of the Math movie a few years back. LOL



Hate waking so early....makes for long days but I made it to after 1:30 this morning....not bad day though, feel great, daughter works today...might even watch a little nfl....do miss Kerry though on weekends cause she's supposed to be here, or me there. Need to replace a light bulb in my truck so I wrote a note to remind me....

Yesterday I installed my sod hydroxide/sod carbonite injector prior to my Terminox iron filter that hasn't been brought online yet. For all my reading, I miss stuff! I didn't know before I bought, it that the water has to be above 7PH for it to work well over time. I also learned that alkalinity and PH are dependent...that's why I added the carbonite, to raise the alk to make it easier to get the PH up. Amazing what we don't know, right? FYI-my well is 5.8-5.9PH

I've got it up to 6.6, 6.8 but today I'll send the hose connected right after the injector diffuser, out the window today so I can read it right after the mixing occurs. It might already be high enough but because I have to run 50 gallons for it to level out, I'm not seeing it yet upstairs. I really need to get this "project" wrapped up.

There is such a drastic difference with just the new softener, clean, soap bubbles well, no "slippery" feeling in the shower....made me feel good as I paid the balance on the CC I had used to buy it. OUCH

On another note.....that guy that hawks the coin sets on tv in the middle of the night....he hasn't aged in 15 years...the Disney animatronic guys did a great job on him!


----------



## Maro2Bear

So far, so good. Ive sold four Bluebird houses.

Going, going, gone.


----------



## jeff kushner

Can I ask Mark, what is the purpose for the extra blocking over the entrance hole?


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> So far, so good. Ive sold four Bluebird houses.
> 
> Going, going, gone.
> 
> View attachment 352429


I was wondering what you've been up to. Nice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Ray, don't know if you follow deep space stuff but the WEBB has indicated galaxies no older than 400mil yrs after the BB! That tilts the accepted theories on their evolution.
> 
> I dated a scientist at Godard years ago...she was the one who tried to call out a math issue that ended up causing one of our mars probes to frag. Something about a metric/imperial bust as I recall now. They told her she was wrong and it hit mars like a dart...they should have listened to that black lady too, huh? Just reminded me of the Math movie a few years back. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hate waking so early....makes for long days but I made it to after 1:30 this morning....not bad day though, feel great, daughter works today...might even watch a little nfl....do miss Kerry though on weekends cause she's supposed to be here, or me there. Need to replace a light bulb in my truck so I wrote a note to remind me....
> 
> Yesterday I installed my sod hydroxide/sod carbonite injector prior to my Terminox iron filter that hasn't been brought online yet. For all my reading, I miss stuff! I didn't know before I bought, it that the water has to be above 7PH for it to work well over time. I also learned that alkalinity and PH are dependent...that's why I added the carbonite, to raise the alk to make it easier to get the PH up. Amazing what we don't know, right? FYI-my well is 5.8-5.9PH
> 
> I've got it up to 6.6, 6.8 but today I'll send the hose connected right after the injector diffuser, out the window today so I can read it right after the mixing occurs. It might already be high enough but because I have to run 50 gallons for it to level out, I'm not seeing it yet upstairs. I really need to get this "project" wrapped up.
> 
> There is such a drastic difference with just the new softener, clean, soap bubbles well, no "slippery" feeling in the shower....made me feel good as I paid the balance on the CC I had used to buy it. OUCH
> 
> On another note.....that guy that hawks the coin sets on tv in the middle of the night....he hasn't aged in 15 years...the Disney animatronic guys did a great job on him!


Haven't got into the deep space stuff. I guess it's never too late though.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Leaving for 3 days at a resort down on Marathon Key. Going to meet up with my youngest son, his wife and 2 of my grandsons. Should be fun and relaxing.


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray--Opo said:


> Leaving for 3 days at a resort down on Marathon Key. Going to meet up with my youngest son, his wife and 2 of my grandsons. Should be fun and relaxing.


I'm envious.....lol

enjoy!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> I'm envious.....lol
> 
> enjoy!


Thanks, it is a new resort. 
Hopefully we will get some fishing in. 








Isla Bella Beach Resort | A New Florida Keys Luxury Resort


Isla Bella Beach Resort, a brand new 24-acre oceanfront destination in the heart of the Florida Keys, offers stunning ocean views from every room and suite.




www.islabellabeachresort.com


----------



## EllieMay

Happy holidays all. Just wanted y’all to know I was thinking of you


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy holidays all. Just wanted y’all to know I was thinking of you


Yeah. I've been thinking of you and your family too  including Cinder and Honey and your little horse too along with the menagerie I'm sure you still have  Happy holidays to you too.


----------



## jeff kushner

That's a gorgeous place Ray...
You pick nice places, VERY nice! I never realized that you were such a party animal? A few lifestylers I knew in a past life live down on the Keys. Apparently, _The Keys_....it's like one 500-800(?) mi long "college party town" but with older folks...LOL I've thought about it but it's probably a good thing I don't live down there.....No question that I'd be "the creepy old guy" now and that's just an embarrassment that I'm unable to handle .....yet. I have never been invisible before....even in my 50's.....maybe it's the clothes?? Maybe it's the "domesticated" sign scrawled across my wrinkled forehead written by my former owners? LOL 

2 referring to 1: He's not right you know, just something "off" about him
3: Yeah, but he lives in here too
#4: Shush you guys!
Tammy??? Look familiar my friend? 


I have "Genuine", "War", "Beatles", Nelly, Creed & a wrap-up with "Paul Revere and the Raiders" and a song by Jim Stafford playing on the monitor(it has good sound) in the next room here at the office as I seek to wake the heck up. Nothing pressing here so it will be a long day...it's the Christmas season.....my work for the year is complete, no need for me to be swinging for the fences in mid Dec. It's a double-edged sword though for the hyperactive folks.....it'll drive me nuts if I let it....I'll read a lot today......


enjoy the day guys...


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> Can I ask Mark, what is the purpose for the extra blocking over the entrance hole?



It’s a “predator” guard. Keeps larger birds like crows that like to land on a nest box & yank out babies. The extra thickness keeps that from occurring. (Per the experts at American bluebird Society).


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks, it is a new resort.
> Hopefully we will get some fishing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isla Bella Beach Resort | A New Florida Keys Luxury Resort
> 
> 
> Isla Bella Beach Resort, a brand new 24-acre oceanfront destination in the heart of the Florida Keys, offers stunning ocean views from every room and suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.islabellabeachresort.com



Looks great. I signed up for their newsletter info.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Large freezing rain & ice storm heading our way tomorrow, but yesterday it was sunny & nice. Nice enough to get out on the water.

Serenity & Tundra Swans Too




Migrating Tundra Swans


----------



## Maro2Bear

Since most of us here have tortoises as pets and kind of like odd creatures of the world, take some time & watch a few videos of “Leon the Lobster”. About a lobster rescued from a seafood shop & kept as a pet. Very cool to watch the transformation over a few of the videos.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks great. I signed up for their newsletter info.


It is a real nice resort. I am glad we came. In a few years Bass Pro will have a new resort here in Marathon. Definitely will be trying it out.
Will post some pics of our stay soon.


----------



## jeff kushner

Thanks Mark, I had suspected that to be the reason....maybe that's why I have no tenants after two years...and here I thought it was "location"!




Enjoy Ray, 
it's 31F rainy with a threat of stupid drivers in the DC region today! yeah buddy, I'm still jealous....lol


I pick Kerry up from the airport this afternoon. She finally got to see one of her kids graduate something other than Elem school as her daughter graduated from ASU. Because of her split from hubby, then kids who didn't attend their own HS graduations, this was her first chance...and she's a "mom" and teacher so it's something she's valued! She's a proud mommy.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Thanks Mark, I had suspected that to be the reason....maybe that's why I have no tenants after two years...and here I thought it was "location"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Ray,
> it's 31F rainy with a threat of stupid drivers in the DC region today! yeah buddy, I'm still jealous....lol
> 
> 
> I pick Kerry up from the airport this afternoon. She finally got to see one of her kids graduate something other than Elem school as her daughter graduated from ASU. Because of her split from hubby, then kids who didn't attend their own HS graduations, this was her first chance...and she's a "mom" and teacher so it's something she's valued! She's a proud mommy.


That's great Kerry got to enjoy that milestone. 
Went fishing on a party boat yesterday. It was a 4 hr trip. It was a test run to see how the 2 grandsons would handle the water. My 10 yr old grandson got seasick. . He handled it OK, he kept fishing but had to hang his head over the rail a few times. We didn't catch anything big, but we ended up with a dozen mixed bag. We took the fish to a restaurant that prepared them for us. 
Now we know we can't charter a private boat with my grandson. 
The only problem with the resort is they have 5 pools but no hot tub. I am really in the need for a hot tub after fishing yesterday.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Thanks Mark, I had suspected that to be the reason....maybe that's why I have no tenants after two years...and here I thought it was "location"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Ray,
> it's 31F rainy with a threat of stupid drivers in the DC region today! yeah buddy, I'm still jealous....lol
> 
> 
> I pick Kerry up from the airport this afternoon. She finally got to see one of her kids graduate something other than Elem school as her daughter graduated from ASU. Because of her split from hubby, then kids who didn't attend their own HS graduations, this was her first chance...and she's a "mom" and teacher so it's something she's valued! She's a proud mommy.


I'm so happy for Kerry. And you because you get her back soon  she'll know what to do.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all ( I suppose I should throw in a good morning for those of us who have just passed midnight into Friday)
I've just been busy catching up with your posts and glad to see you are all well, busy or lucky enough to be fishing at the Keys.
It's still dry and below freezing here day and night with temps in the low 20Fs - I think that tomorrow will be the first day in a while that we reach the upper 30sF. I can't remember the last time we had such a prolonged period of extremely cold weather. As LJL said we've had a dusting of snow but nothing substantial. Milder weather is on the way though for Sunday but that will bring rain and high winds, then looks like we're getting colder again so who knows we may have a white Xmas.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all ( I suppose I should throw in a good morning for those of us who have just passed midnight into Friday)
> I've just been busy catching up with your posts and glad to see you are all well, busy or lucky enough to be fishing at the keys.
> It's still dry and below freezing here day and night with temps in the low 20Fs - I think that tomorrow will be the first day in a while that we reach the upper 30sF. I can't remember the last time we had such a prolonged period of extremely cold weather. As LJL said we've had a dusting of snow but nothing substantial. Milder weather is on the way though for Sunday but that will bring rain and high winds, then looks like we're getting colder again so who knows we may have a white Xmas.


Today we've had a really warm day. The back yard was 70°f in mid December for heavens sake. By Christmas it's supposed to gradually cool down to 20°f through the day. If it rains we'll have snow  the rest of my country is having deep snow in the northern parts now. You'll be getting my warm weather blowing your way. then my cold snap after


----------



## Lyn W

I have a busy few days coming up with lunch with one of my nephews and his family on Sunday and then in the evening my sister has bought us tickets to see a very talented musician and music show presenter called Jools Holland. Then on Tuesday evening I'm meeting up with some of my colleagues from school for dinner. I'm really looking forward to it all, the only trouble is my car is having problems. It started making a high pitched whining noise on Tuesday, so I took it to my garage and has to go in next Weds. It could be the fan belt or alternator or bearings -they won't know until they have it in. They said it is driveable if I stay local but wouldn't recommend going further or on motorways in case something seizes up. So I'll be taking the train to Cardiff on Sunday and hoping one of my friends can pick me up on Tuesday. 
They say problems come in threes, so after my laptop and roof, the car has to be the third. Hopefully that will be an end to my recent run of bad luck. The car is 15 now so it's bound to have wear sand tear issues - if only it could have waited a week or so! Not so much bad luck as bad timing!! 

I hope all your Xmas preparations are going well. I'm struggling for ideas this year.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I have a busy few days coming up with lunch with one of my nephews and his family on Sunday and then in the evening my sister has bought us tickets to see a very talented musician and music show presenter called Jools Holland. Then on Tuesday evening I'm meeting up with some of my colleagues from school for dinner. I'm really looking forward to it all, the only trouble is my car is having problems. It started making a high pitched whining noise on Tuesday, so I took it to my garage and has to go in next Weds. It could be the fan belt or alternator or bearings -they won't know until they have it in. They said it is driveable if I stay local but wouldn't recommend going further or on motorways in case something seizes up. So I'll be taking the train to Cardiff on Sunday and hoping one of my friends can pick me up on Tuesday.
> They say problems come in threes, so after my laptop and roof, the car has to be the third. Hopefully that will be an end to my recent run of bad luck. The car is 15 now so it's bound to have wear sand tear issues - if only it could have waited a week or so! Not so much bad luck as bad timing!!
> 
> I hope all your Xmas preparations are going well. I'm struggling for ideas this year.


That's been the Christmas story this year for me too. One repair after another and visitors  and this and that too. It'll turn out the way it should


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Today we've had a really warm day. The back yard was 70°f in mid December for heavens sake. By Christmas it's supposed to gradually cool down to 20°f through the day. If it rains we'll have snow  the rest of my country is having deep snow in the northern parts now. You'll be getting my warm weather blowing your way. then my cold snap after


Wow that is warm for December - better than our usual summers! Although this year our summer was also not its usual self and was too hot and dry. Our winters used to be this cold but because of climate change we've been used to them being milder. My garden birds all queue up for breakfast in the morning and for the water dishes to be defrosted. A little wood mouse also rushes out to look for a few seeds in spite of me standing there - he must be hungry too. The frog pond has frozen in spite of my layers of covers - I hope the frogs are OK. Not seen any hedgehogs yet but maybe they'll be looking for a good meal when it gets milder so will have to get his feeding station ready.


----------



## Lyn W

EllieMay said:


> Happy holidays all. Just wanted y’all to know I was thinking of you


Hi Heather happy holidays to you and the family too! 
Hope all creatures great and small with 2 and 4 legs are well!


----------



## Ray--Opo

EllieMay said:


> Happy holidays all. Just wanted y’all to know I was thinking of you


Hope your holidays will be full of love and family.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> That's a gorgeous place Ray...
> You pick nice places, VERY nice! I never realized that you were such a party animal? A few lifestylers I knew in a past life live down on the Keys. Apparently, _The Keys_....it's like one 500-800(?) mi long "college party town" but with older folks...LOL I've thought about it but it's probably a good thing I don't live down there.....No question that I'd be "the creepy old guy" now and that's just an embarrassment that I'm unable to handle .....yet. I have never been invisible before....even in my 50's.....maybe it's the clothes?? Maybe it's the "domesticated" sign scrawled across my wrinkled forehead written by my former owners? LOL
> 
> 2 referring to 1: He's not right you know, just something "off" about him
> 3: Yeah, but he lives in here too
> #4: Shush you guys!
> Tammy??? Look familiar my friend?
> 
> 
> I have "Genuine", "War", "Beatles", Nelly, Creed & a wrap-up with "Paul Revere and the Raiders" and a song by Jim Stafford playing on the monitor(it has good sound) in the next room here at the office as I seek to wake the heck up. Nothing pressing here so it will be a long day...it's the Christmas season.....my work for the year is complete, no need for me to be swinging for the fences in mid Dec. It's a double-edged sword though for the hyperactive folks.....it'll drive me nuts if I let it....I'll read a lot today......
> 
> 
> enjoy the day guys...


It was quite the resort. Next week the room we stayed in. Goes up to 1600.00 a night compared to the 330.00 it cost us. Then the holiday week it goes up to 2200.00. But they have alot planned with entertainment, food and even a skating rink. But all that's way above my financial situation. But once a year gives us something to look forward to.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ray--Opo said:


> It was quite the resort. Next week the room we stayed in. Goes up to 1600.00 a night compared to the 330.00 it cost us. Then the holiday week it goes up to 2200.00. But they have alot planned with entertainment, food and even a skating rink. But all that's way above my financial situation. But once a year gives us something to look forward to.



Yes, you’re right about the rates. I started to closely look at some dates in March. Plugged the week in March that i was interested in & the “calculated” rate was about $ 900.00. So, i think, well that's not bad……..UNTIL i realized the $900 was the NIGHTLY rate.


----------



## jeff kushner

Glad you guys had fun Ray...even though you didn't land the big fish yet.....guess that isn't what's it's really bout anyway...so glad you were able to spend time with the grand kids!

Everyone seems to be settling into the holidays, when I picked Kerry up, she was 'mule-ing" for a friend-huge duffle of gifts for NY. We'll drive up Christmas morn in Supermans white "sleigh"! Kerry and I shared a pizza last night & caught the latest Ghost episode (no, the Xmas special didn't come on till 8pm and we weren't gonna make it-LOL) before I sent her home, she has to work today too. She was dragging bad though and it's a 1.33hr trip so I called her 45min after she left, and "talked her in". 

I'm going to stay home this weekend and wrap stuff up downstairs and get ready to be gone for a week so I'm not racing over the bridge today....ahhhh.


Food corner review
You guys know I love beef...
Everything "USDA Prime" sold in the US is labeled "USDA Prime"...if it isn't, it isn't. MANY sites now will show the label on their site to infer....but they don't actually state it in the product descriptor, just a general banner at the bottom or top of their website. One of those sites "got" me once. I don't care how much they love their animals or if they read a story to the cow in the mornings, massage and hooves at 4pm everyday...if it's not graded Prime, you aren't getting it!

The steaks I used to buy went from $26 to $44 ea., too much for even special times and a bit of gouging I suspected so I searched for a new place. Most grocery stores today carry Choice as their best grade followed by Select, the lowest grade of beef. I ordered Wed from Wild Forks food, a Brazilian owned HUGE food distributor (like 278bil) but with brick and mortar stores here in the US. The stuff will arrive at Kerrys today to go into the freezer.....so we'll see how it compares. 

Their 16oz Prime boneless NY strip steaks, are _*$20 bucks* _each there! It's like I found treasure!!
I ordered some Prime steaks but also 2 Choice steaks to do a direct comparison.....(I don't want to spend anymore than I have to in the future, cause I'm cheap like that...LOL) and a huge Cowboy steak for fun. As you can imagine, their roast selection was pretty weak only because they are sold out.

BTW- they have Alligator, Yak, Ostrich, Bison, Elk, Venison, Goat, Duck, folli grais(I spelled it wrong & Spellck doesn't have a clue-LOL) and probably a few more that I'm forgetting. Thankfully, I saw nothing related to our little friends....I began to worry as I saw all the different animals you can eat there......well, that's what it is! LOL


----------



## LJL1982

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, you’re right about the rates. I started to closely look at some dates in March. Plugged the week in March that i was interested in & the “calculated” rate was about $ 900.00. So, i think, well that's not bad……..UNTIL i realized the $900 was the NIGHTLY rate.


Can't think of anything nicer than a night away in a posh resort!

No holidays for us though for a while...our house exchanged and completed...at the last minute too as someone else had viewed it!!

We now have a very tatty house and need to get the old rental house emptied and gone and tortoises moved over!


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon evening all. Only one more night of below freezing temps for us and then we'll be back up into the 40s by Sunday and even mid 50s F for next week - the weather will be positively balmy - as well as barmy!!!
I've been wracking my brains to think of Xmas pressies for my sisters and their better halves but not had much luck. I think I'll just give them a gift voucher for Virgin experience days and then they can choose what they want to do rather than do something of my choosing. 
I'm not sure if I'll be cooking lunch this year or if I'll take my nephew out for a meal. Although most places are charging about £70 per person it will be easier than having to worry about shopping and cooking and then all the washing up - and it should be more edible than mine  which is a bonus so I think that would be for the best. I was hoping my sister would invite us to join them as there's only 3 of them this year but she's not mentioned it yet so probably best if I go ahead and book.
Do you all have big family lunches in the US?
To be honest I'll be glad to get Xmas over and done with so that I can get on with my repairs. 
Well Friday is here again and because I'll be quite busy I'll wish you all a good weekend now just in case I don't have time to pop in. So TTFN and take care!


----------



## Lyn W

LJL1982 said:


> Can't think of anything nicer than a night away in a posh resort!
> 
> No holidays for us though for a while...our house exchanged and completed...at the last minute too as someone else had viewed it!!
> 
> We now have a very tatty house and need to get the old rental house emptied and gone and tortoises moved over!


Congratulations on your purchase - sounds like you have a lot of hard work ahead of you too, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. I hope you and the torts will be very happy in your new home!


----------



## jeff kushner

Lyn W said:


> gift voucher for Virgin experience days




No Jeff, you DON'T want to know what that is..........yes I do!


If I were in Rio again in 1983, I would know exactly what that meant but Ms Lyn is a classy woman, so pray tell....please!! Before I burst!

LOL


----------



## Warren

Let me take a shot a what I thing a Virgin experience is. You pay alot of money for many promises of a good time and at the end of your evening, you end up going back to your room by yourself. That's the Virgin experience. LOL


----------



## LJL1982

Lyn W said:


> Congratulations on your purchase - sounds like you have a lot of hard work ahead of you too, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. I hope you and the torts will be very happy in your new home!


Thank you Lyn! I think we have about as much work as you now...and no electric either!


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> No Jeff, you DON'T want to know what that is..........yes I do!
> 
> 
> If I were in Rio again in 1983, I would know exactly what that meant but Ms Lyn is a classy woman, so pray tell....please!! Before I burst!
> 
> LOL


Yes maybe I should have clarified what I was talking about  - these...........


.........anything else would be far too late


----------



## Warren

Lyn W said:


> Yes maybe I should have clarified what I was talking about  - these...........
> View attachment 352547
> 
> .........anything else would be far too late


I wnew what is was, I was just making a funny!


----------



## Warren

Warren said:


> I wnew what is was, I was just making a funny!


I meant, I knew was is was.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Wow that is warm for December - better than our usual summers! Although this year our summer was also not its usual self and was too hot and dry. Our winters used to be this cold but because of climate change we've been used to them being milder. My garden birds all queue up for breakfast in the morning and for the water dishes to be defrosted. A little wood mouse also rushes out to look for a few seeds in spite of me standing there - he must be hungry too. The frog pond has frozen in spite of my layers of covers - I hope the frogs are OK. Not seen any hedgehogs yet but maybe they'll be looking for a good meal when it gets milder so will have to get his feeding station ready.


Today we had a really cold day and supposed to get snow tonight. We'll see. It's supposed to get colder and colder and maybe even snow on Christmas. At least that's what they say  yesterday it was so warm and nice. Today it's freezing. I wish mother nature could make up her mind in Lancaster.


----------



## Cathie G

This is one page I have to start from the beginning instead of reading backwards  what the heck


----------



## jeff kushner

That was funny Lyn.......and thanks guys....it made my day!


Tonight/morning I've been texting a guy that used to work for me years ago...he got ripped off by his latest girlfriend of a substantial combination of goods/cash. After initially feeling bad for him because he's a guy with a ceiling, know what I mean? I asked Steve, "where did you meet her?"

His response was where I stopped applying empathy to his situation...sorry, can't help "stupid" but I like the guy so I'm having fun with him over it.

He said "I met her at my sisters, she was really cute, _she had just gotten out of jail" _

Wa wh wha WHAT???????

LOL


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all, it's just getting dark here again and we've had a slightly warmer day but not enough to defrost the ice that's still about. Lots of rain on the way tomorrow 
I've just taken Lola out of a very long warm soak which he's had to try to encourage him to poop. He's not had one in over three weeks!! That can be pretty normal for him at this time of year with eating less and definitely moving less but I do start to get worried once we're in to week 3. His urates are looking normal though. I haven't been able to get any opuntia recently - that usually works a treat.
I had to use the fake tortoise to lure him out of his hide which he hasn't moved from for 3 days - otherwise he would have stayed in again, but thinking he has competition spurred him on to investigate. I've also blocked off his door so that he can't get back in and has to have some exercise before he settles down again. Now it's getting warmer we'll be having a little car trip if he doesn't produce something soon.
I hope you're all having a good Saturday!


----------



## Warren

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all, it's just getting dark here again and we've had a slightly warmer day but not enough to defrost the ice that's still about. Lots of rain on the way tomorrow
> I've just taken Lola out of a very long warm soak which he's had to try to encourage him to poop. He's not had one in over three weeks!! That can be pretty normal for him at this time of year with eating less and definitely moving less but I do start to get worried once we're in to week 3. His urates are looking normal though. I haven't been able to get any opuntia recently - that usually works a treat.
> I had to use the fake tortoise to lure him out of his hide which he hasn't moved from for 3 days - otherwise he would have stayed in again, but thinking he has competition spurred him on to investigate. I've also blocked off his door so that he can't get back in and has to have some exercise before he settles down again. Now it's getting warmer we'll be having a little car trip if he doesn't produce something soon.
> I hope you're all having a good Saturday!


Hope the soaking works for Lola, having the same problem with Sammy. He has been sleeping 4 day now. I'm planning on giving him a soaking today, Sammy don't like my red 2 gal. vacuum. All I had to do is turn it on and he comes charging out if his hide.


----------



## zolasmum

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all, it's just getting dark here again and we've had a slightly warmer day but not enough to defrost the ice that's still about. Lots of rain on the way tomorrow
> I've just taken Lola out of a very long warm soak which he's had to try to encourage him to poop. He's not had one in over three weeks!! That can be pretty normal for him at this time of year with eating less and definitely moving less but I do start to get worried once we're in to week 3. His urates are looking normal though. I haven't been able to get any opuntia recently - that usually works a treat.
> I had to use the fake tortoise to lure him out of his hide which he hasn't moved from for 3 days - otherwise he would have stayed in again, but thinking he has competition spurred him on to investigate. I've also blocked off his door so that he can't get back in and has to have some exercise before he settles down again. Now it's getting warmer we'll be having a little car trip if he doesn't produce something soon.
> I hope you're all having a good Saturday!


I have been looking for opuntia to give Zola for Christmas, but haven't found anywhere at all that sells it. Please tell me where you get it from usually. Is it tinned or fresh? I really don't know where to look.
Angie


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, you’re right about the rates. I started to closely look at some dates in March. Plugged the week in March that i was interested in & the “calculated” rate was about $ 900.00. So, i think, well that's not bad……..UNTIL i realized the $900 was the NIGHTLY rate.


They said the slow season was October. 
They say the millionaires are moving out of the Keys and the billionaires are moving in. 
You can spend 270.00 for a hotel in Marathon. So I figured 330.00 wasn't bad, but definitely a one time a year event for me.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ive been even more busy cranking out & selling Bluebird Nestboxes. Who knew they would be so popular?


----------



## Cathie G

zolasmum said:


> I have been looking for opuntia to give Zola for Christmas, but haven't found anywhere at all that sells it. Please tell me where you get it from usually. Is it tinned or fresh? I really don't know where to look.
> Angie


Maybe Hispanic online fresh veggies would sell it for shipping.


----------



## Cathie G

Today it really poured snow sideways. The first snow I've really gotten to watch this year and it was beautiful. But all we got was a sprinkling. It made everything look like we got iceing.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been even more busy cranking out & selling Bluebird Nestboxes. Who knew they would be so popular?
> 
> View attachment 352579


Who wouldn't want bluebirds in their yard?????!!! That's why. They're so beautiful and interesting. very nice.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here are some pics of the resort.


----------



## jeff kushner

Lyn W said:


> I've also blocked off his door so that he can't get back in and has to have some exercise before he settles down again


Kerry will do this to me one day....



Nice Ray.....what a special treat!! I'm happy that you and your wife were able to go enjoy that with the little ones....very cool!


I finally got my ph level high enough to bring my Iron filter online yesterday but not without some self-caused "drama". The 1st thing you do with one of these after plugging it in is to send it into a backwash cycle to let the chems settle and the water run clear, then you can open the valves to use it.

I had connected *but not hose-clamped* the soft-tubing backwash line. This was a mistake.....it didn't blow off and send black water shooting up like Ole Faithful, splashing off the floor above, the electrical panel and the two outlets when I was standing next to it.....nope, it waited till I was 30' away as I was watching the other end of the pipe sending the black water leaving the house...THEN it blew off! OMG...what a mess....trying to force the pipe back over it, while it's under 75PSI, reaching to close any valve I can reach, get it back on and pray it stays put as I run to grab a hose clamp....grabbed 5 bath towels to sop it all up. The washing machine and dryer covered it black splashes, the walls, floor....no damage but lots of "mess"! Talk about a Keystone-cop moment.....

I got it secured of course and all is well now.....but that was a hoot....I laughed pretty hard at my mistake....a rookie error that Super-plumber hate to admit but always good for the soul to do so. I have a carpet washer that puts down solution then sucks it up so I'll take down to clean the floor today....

---enjoy the day guys!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been even more busy cranking out & selling Bluebird Nestboxes. Who knew they would be so popular?
> 
> View attachment 352579


I knew...we have Scrub Jays here. I have one who nests close to me then, she brings her 2 or 3 fledglings into my yard to play and oh my are they terrors! My neighbors hate them, but those birds are smart and seriously funny to me.
One summer when Bob was still alive I was playing with him in his pen, and the mama blue jay was screeching and cawing and raising a fuss every time I gave Bob a strawberry as a training reward. So I stood in the pen looking like the Statue of Liberty only I was holding a strawberry instead of a torch...and it didn't take her a whole minute to fly down and snatch it out of my hand...what a thrill! She's gone now but her babies are adults now and come into the yard, but they are not like she was...I'm thinking her and Bob left about the same time.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Kerry will do this to me one day....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ray.....what a special treat!! I'm happy that you and your wife were able to go enjoy that with the little ones....very cool!
> 
> 
> I finally got my ph level high enough to bring my Iron filter online yesterday but not without some self-caused "drama". The 1st thing you do with one of these after plugging it in is to send it into a backwash cycle to let the chems settle and the water run clear, then you can open the valves to use it.
> 
> I had connected *but not hose-clamped* the soft-tubing backwash line. This was a mistake.....it didn't blow off and send black water shooting up like Ole Faithful, splashing off the floor above, the electrical panel and the two outlets when I was standing next to it.....nope, it waited till I was 30' away as I was watching the other end of the pipe sending the black water leaving the house...THEN it blew off! OMG...what a mess....trying to force the pipe back over it, while it's under 75PSI, reaching to close any valve I can reach, get it back on and pray it stays put as I run to grab a hose clamp....grabbed 5 bath towels to sop it all up. The washing machine and dryer covered it black splashes, the walls, floor....no damage but lots of "mess"! Talk about a Keystone-cop moment.....
> 
> I got it secured of course and all is well now.....but that was a hoot....I laughed pretty hard at my mistake....a rookie error that Super-plumber hate to admit but always good for the soul to do so. I have a carpet washer that puts down solution then sucks it up so I'll take down to clean the floor today....
> 
> ---enjoy the day guys!


I would love to see video of that!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Magz said:


> I knew...we have Scrub Jays here. I have one who nests close to me then, she brings her 2 or 3 fledglings into my yard to play and oh my are they terrors! My neighbors hate them, but those birds are smart and seriously funny to me.
> One summer when Bob was still alive I was playing with him in his pen, and the mama blue jay was screeching and cawing and raising a fuss every time I gave Bob a strawberry as a training reward. So I stood in the pen looking like the Statue of Liberty only I was holding a strawberry instead of a torch...and it didn't take her a whole minute to fly down and snatch it out of my hand...what a thrill! She's gone now but her babies are adults now and come into the yard, but they are not like she was...I'm thinking her and Bob left about the same time.


When I was about 8 yrs old. I watched 2 Bluejays attack a nest of baby birds. The parents were flying around and screeching but were helpless. I am throwing rocks at the Bluejays and yelling at them. My dad comes out to see what was going on. After I explained it to him, he said in a grouchy voice. That is the cycle of life, now quit yelling I am trying to take a nap. I never have liked Bluejays ever since.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Kerry will do this to me one day....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ray.....what a special treat!! I'm happy that you and your wife were able to go enjoy that with the little ones....very cool!
> 
> 
> I finally got my ph level high enough to bring my Iron filter online yesterday but not without some self-caused "drama". The 1st thing you do with one of these after plugging it in is to send it into a backwash cycle to let the chems settle and the water run clear, then you can open the valves to use it.
> 
> I had connected *but not hose-clamped* the soft-tubing backwash line. This was a mistake.....it didn't blow off and send black water shooting up like Ole Faithful, splashing off the floor above, the electrical panel and the two outlets when I was standing next to it.....nope, it waited till I was 30' away as I was watching the other end of the pipe sending the black water leaving the house...THEN it blew off! OMG...what a mess....trying to force the pipe back over it, while it's under 75PSI, reaching to close any valve I can reach, get it back on and pray it stays put as I run to grab a hose clamp....grabbed 5 bath towels to sop it all up. The washing machine and dryer covered it black splashes, the walls, floor....no damage but lots of "mess"! Talk about a Keystone-cop moment.....
> 
> I got it secured of course and all is well now.....but that was a hoot....I laughed pretty hard at my mistake....a rookie error that Super-plumber hate to admit but always good for the soul to do so. I have a carpet washer that puts down solution then sucks it up so I'll take down to clean the floor today....
> 
> ---enjoy the day guys!


Nonono!!! I'm so glad my been there done that episodes don't have to do with a black hose phewr.... sorry


----------



## Cathie G

Blue birds aren't the same as Blue Jays. They're tiny like Gold Finch or Chickadees.


----------



## LJL1982

Ray--Opo said:


> Here are some pics of the resort.
> View attachment 352597
> 
> View attachment 352598
> 
> View attachment 352599
> 
> View attachment 352600


It looks awful! That sand is awfully clean... and it looks like it's a bit sunny. Hope it's not too bad and you are managing


----------



## jeff kushner

Blue-jays are the "gangbangers" of the forest....that's what we always called them.....The loud, obnoxious group....they swoop in as a gang, terrorize the local wildlife while screaming and carrying on, then they move on. 

Blue birds are cool....on the other hand......lol just my take.


What A GREAT NIGHT! I went to bed at 6pm after washing my floor downstairs and wiping clean my appliances<LOL>..., woke for a sec at 11 then up at 3:45AM!!!!! THAT was by far the best night sleep of the year! 

Sweet! & Thur is my last day this week..... vacation!!

What a great way to wake....!

OK, "Wild Fork Food" Steak review/Conclusion: (pics attached in case it bothers you)

Kerry brought over a pack of USDA Choice and one USDA Prime NY Strip steak over Saturday so I could try them out. 

Last night, I took half's of each grade of steak and cooked them on the grill. As you look at this pic, Prime is the one on the bottom and each weighs just over 1lb. I only used salt/pepper as I really wanted to see the flavor and textures of each. I have to tell you, their Choice while not cheap at $11.99lb or $13 ea, is WORLDS better than you will find in a grocery store....every bit as good or better than a local butcher would carry and gave their Prime a run for the money-taste wise! The Prime grade was of course, amazing and every bit as good as Vincents or Kansas steaks @ < half their cost!

Note: Kerry took home the other Choice steak and she cooked hers yesterday too...because she called me raving about it! She was amazed and she's a "chicken girl"!

Conclusion: 
I'm very happy that I was able to find a reasonable alternative to grocery store meat. 2 day free delivery, good value, great taste! The Choice grade steaks were so good at Wild Fork, they will prob be my go-to's with the Prime grade being for special occasions. 

We will also try their other stuff over time but I have to tell you, we are both real happy.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's VERY cold here today. Normally I make a fire in the woodstove and don't add wood to it, and that heats the house for the rest of the day, but I've already had to add more logs to the fire to keep it going. VERY cold in here:

40°F
Precipitation: 1%
Humidity: 92%
Wind: 5 mph

The sky is heavily overcast with absolutely NO sun shining through. I've had to leave all the tortoise shed doors closed to keep them inside. Br-r-r-r!


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> Blue-jays are the "gangbangers" of the forest....that's what we always called them.....The loud, obnoxious group....they swoop in as a gang, terrorize the local wildlife while screaming and carrying on, then they move on.
> 
> Blue birds are cool....on the other hand......lol just my take.
> 
> 
> What A GREAT NIGHT! I went to bed at 6pm after washing my floor downstairs and wiping clean my appliances<LOL>..., woke for a sec at 11 then up at 3:45AM!!!!! THAT was by far the best night sleep of the year!
> 
> Sweet! & Thur is my last day this week..... vacation!!
> 
> What a great way to wake....!
> 
> OK, "Wild Fork Food" Steak review/Conclusion: (pics attached in case it bothers you)
> 
> Kerry brought over a pack of USDA Choice and one USDA Prime NY Strip steak over Saturday so I could try them out.
> 
> Last night, I took half's of each grade of steak and cooked them on the grill. As you look at this pic, Prime is the one on the bottom and each weighs just over 1lb. I only used salt/pepper as I really wanted to see the flavor and textures of each. I have to tell you, their Choice while not cheap at $11.99lb or $13 ea, is WORLDS better than you will find in a grocery store....every bit as good or better than a local butcher would carry and gave their Prime a run for the money-taste wise! The Prime grade was of course, amazing and every bit as good as Vincents or Kansas steaks @ < half their cost!
> 
> Note: Kerry took home the other Choice steak and she cooked hers yesterday too...because she called me raving about it! She was amazed and she's a "chicken girl"!
> 
> Conclusion:
> I'm very happy that I was able to find a reasonable alternative to grocery store meat. 2 day free delivery, good value, great taste! The Choice grade steaks were so good at Wild Fork, they will prob be my go-to's with the Prime grade being for special occasions.
> 
> We will also try their other stuff over time but I have to tell you, we are both real happy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 352641


I've been tempted to place an order with Omaha Steaks just because the food in their commercial looks SO GOOD! A couple years ago, before the prices went up so high due to Covid, I bought each of my family members Omaha Steaks for Christmas. They all said the meat was VERY good and quite tender. So I'm really tempted.


----------



## Lyn W

zolasmum said:


> I have been looking for opuntia to give Zola for Christmas, but haven't found anywhere at all that sells it. Please tell me where you get it from usually. Is it tinned or fresh? I really don't know where to look.
> Angie


 www.bioactiveherps.co.uk have different weights in stock but they have a notice about posting orders over Xmas period. The first one I bought came from them and it was a lovely big 1kg pad which I could slice slithers across with my veg peeler. Cost about £20 with postage. Great for calcium and nutrients but does have quite a laxative effect though so needs to be rationed. 

I've not seen it in tins but I would be worried about any preservatives in with it.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> They said the slow season was October.
> They say the millionaires are moving out of the Keys and the billionaires are moving in.
> You can spend 270.00 for a hotel in Marathon. So I figured 330.00 wasn't bad, but definitely a one time a year event for me.


It's good to treat yourself once in a while!


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Ive been even more busy cranking out & selling Bluebird Nestboxes. Who knew they would be so popular?
> 
> View attachment 352579


I just bought my sister a nest box with a colour camera in it, the only trouble is it's wired rather wi fi so may not be high tec enough for her. I suppose I'll just have to keep it for myself


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Maybe Hispanic online fresh veggies would sell it for shipping.


There are reptile websites that do it - when they have it in stock. I don't know of any Hispanic veg suppliers but there maybe be some in the bigger cities that could be worth a try.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Today it really poured snow sideways. The first snow I've really gotten to watch this year and it was beautiful. But all we got was a sprinkling. It made everything look like we got iceing.


We only had a dusting too but I think Linda's (JoesMum) area of Kent in south east UK had a lot of snow. Pity she's not posted in a while - I'm sure she would have attached pics.
I wonder how she and her family are doing? Maybe she'll be in touch over Xmas.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Here are some pics of the resort.
> View attachment 352597
> 
> View attachment 352598
> 
> View attachment 352599
> 
> View attachment 352600


Beautiful!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> When I was about 8 yrs old. I watched 2 Bluejays attack a nest of baby birds. The parents were flying around and screeching but were helpless. I am throwing rocks at the Bluejays and yelling at them. My dad comes out to see what was going on. After I explained it to him, he said in a grouchy voice. That is the cycle of life, now quit yelling I am trying to take a nap. I never have liked Bluejays ever since.


Nature can be very cruel - magpies and crows pick out the babies from the nests too. I try to think of it as all creatures need to eat but it's such a shame they pick on the helpless.


----------



## Lyn W

LJL1982 said:


> It looks awful! That sand is awfully clean... and it looks like it's a bit sunny. Hope it's not too bad and you are managing


Yeah - pity Ray had to slum it there - he should make a trip to Barrybados


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> It's VERY cold here today. Normally I make a fire in the woodstove and don't add wood to it, and that heats the house for the rest of the day, but I've already had to add more logs to the fire to keep it going. VERY cold in here:
> 
> 40°F
> Precipitation: 1%
> Humidity: 92%
> Wind: 5 mph
> 
> The sky is heavily overcast with absolutely NO sun shining through. I've had to leave all the tortoise shed doors closed to keep them inside. Br-r-r-r!


Is that normal for CA? One of my nephews and his wife are moving to an airforce base there for three years in the spring. He's in the RAF and will be working on the new US/UK jet collaboration. I'll warn him to pack some woollies - they were thinking they wouldn't need them.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> We only had a dusting too but I think Linda's (JoesMum) area of Kent in south east UK had a lot of snow. Pity she's not posted in a while - I'm sure she would have attached pics.
> I wonder how she and her family are doing? Maybe she'll be in touch over Xmas.


I hope so too. I love her pictures of birds and such stuff.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I just bought my sister a nest box with a colour camera in it, the only trouble is it's wired rather wi fi so may not be high tec enough for her. I suppose I'll just have to keep it for myself


Well... the way I see it is give her the camera and keep the nest box... however if you're getting new wiring...plan the camera in while ur at it and buy her another present


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all. Our temps are back up into the mid 40Fs 50Fs the last couple of days so everything's defrosted but we've had a heck of a lot of rain. 

I had a lovely day yesterday with my sister and her family and an excellent evening at the Jools Holland concert. He is a brilliant pianist and has a fantastic R&B band full of such talented musicians with great guest singers - really made us smile. It was an early Xmas pressie from my sister and a very good choice because I love all sorts of live music.

The only thing that complicated it was the unreliable trains - some were being cancelled last minute because of the strikes and overtime bans which meant I had to drive to make sure I could get home. I don't know Cardiff that well to drive around and the roads had such a lot of water on them it wasn't pleasant. I also couldn't use my own car because of its problem so was in another sister's car. It was OK but not as relaxing as driving my old familiar fiesta. All worth it in then end though.

I'm meeting some friends tomorrow evening for a meal which I'm looking forward to - that will be my second decent meal in a few days!!

I hope you're all having a good day and managing to keep warm and dry in your corners!!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Well... the way I see it is give her the camera and keep the nest box... however if you're getting new wiring...plan the camera in while ur at it and buy her another present


Good thinking!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> There are reptile websites that do it - when they have it in stock. I don't know of any Hispanic veg suppliers but there maybe be some in the bigger cities that could be worth a try.


The reason I thought of maybe a Hispanic grocery online store is because they love to eat opuntia too. And they don't care if it is spineless or not. I want to try some  from watching the videos on how to clean and cook it. Sadly Sapphire doesn't like it.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> The reason I thought of maybe a Hispanic grocery online store is because they love to eat opuntia too. And they don't care if it is spineless or not. I want to try some  from watching the videos on how to clean and cook it. Sadly Sapphire doesn't like it.


Lola loves it and I usually hand feed him some when he's in his soak - he almost jumps right out to get at it! I tried a tiny peace but it didn't appeal to me!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I hope so too. I love her pictures of birds and such stuff.


I miss her postcards and photos too.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Lola loves it and I usually hand feed him some when he's in his soak - he almost jumps right out to get at it! I tried a tiny peace but it didn't appeal to me!


The Hispanic people cook it diced somewhat, then rinse it to remove some of the tannins and have recipes for the finish online. Sapphire likes a little chunk of zucchini or okra but won't even try opuntia. What I like about the zucchini Achilles heel is I can administer anything I want to him on it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> I miss her postcards and photos too.


Her bird pictures are so good. She gets right up close.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> The Hispanic people cook it diced somewhat, then rinse it to remove some of the tannins and have recipes for the finish online. Sapphire likes a little chunk of zucchini or okra but won't even try opuntia. What I like about the zucchini Achilles heel is I can administer anything I want to him on it.


Maybe cooked it would taste better. 
Someone in a shop saw me buying Pak choi recently and asked me how I cook it. They were quite amused when I told them I had no idea because it was for my tortoise.

When I first fed opuntia to Lola I gave him a chunk but he made a choking sound which terrified me, and then I read about a fully grown sullie dying after choking on a chunk of carrot so I just slice off thin slithers of it now. Maybe I'm being too fussy but I'd rather be careful.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Maybe cooked it would taste better.
> Someone in a shop saw me buying Pak choi recently and asked me how I cook it. They were quite amused when I told them I had no idea because it was for my tortoise.
> 
> When I first fed opuntia to Lola I gave him a chunk but he made a choking sound which terrified me, and then I read about a fully grown sullie dying after choking on a chunk of carrot so I just slice off thin slithers of it now. Maybe I'm being too fussy but I'd rather be careful.


That's interesting  Pak choi.... maybe Sapphire would like it


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> That's interesting  Pak choi.... maybe Sapphire would like it


I only feed the leaves a couple of times a week during winter but Lola enjoys them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lyn W said:


> Is that normal for CA? One of my nephews and his wife are moving to an airforce base there for three years in the spring. He's in the RAF and will be working on the new US/UK jet collaboration. I'll warn him to pack some woollies - they were thinking they wouldn't need them.


California is so big that weather runs the gamut from very cold to so hot you can't stand it. Where is the base they're moving to?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Blue birds aren't the same as Blue Jays. They're tiny like Gold Finch or Chickadees.


I learned something today. Thanks Cathie!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> It's VERY cold here today. Normally I make a fire in the woodstove and don't add wood to it, and that heats the house for the rest of the day, but I've already had to add more logs to the fire to keep it going. VERY cold in here:
> 
> 40°F
> Precipitation: 1%
> Humidity: 92%
> Wind: 5 mph
> 
> The sky is heavily overcast with absolutely NO sun shining through. I've had to leave all the tortoise shed doors closed to keep them inside. Br-r-r-r!


I love a warm wood stove.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It's good to treat yourself once in a while!


I agree, I just looked at the rates in October. They said that was the slow season. The rooms were 242.00 which is cheaper than what we spent. 
This up coming year, Rose has 2 trips scheduled and I am going with some of my sons and friends. For another 3 day fishing trip to the Dry Tortugas. Also try and figure out how to get to Michigan for a visit. So we probably won't do the resort next year.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Here are a few of my son Joe and family fishing on the party boat.





It's hard to see but I am using my prosthetic arm to reel in the fish.


----------



## jeff kushner

Love the pics Ray!

Glad to see you enjoying your family!


----------



## TheLastGreen

Happy solstice!


----------



## jeff kushner

Yes Brother, you see it before we do....by around 8-10 hours I think. Hey, can I leave at 10AM and tell them, "it's a short day"?




21F here this morning, nothing like our friends in the Dakotas and Minnesota are dealing with this morning. Magz in the Northwest reported some darn cold temps the other night too! 




Was called into see the bosses for my yearly "beating about the face & head" (bonus time)yesterday. 
These guys don't play games....they hand it to you and say "thanks"....the way it should be! The best part was that bosses, all bosses like to use this time to" rah, rah, rah about the upcoming year and how we can increase $$"......they don't even bother with that stuff with me. LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Yes Brother, you see it before we do....by around 8-10 hours I think. Hey, can I leave at 10AM and tell them, "it's a short day"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21F here this morning, nothing like our friends in the Dakotas and Minnesota are dealing with this morning. Magz in the Northwest reported some darn cold temps the other night too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was called into see the bosses for my yearly "beating about the face & head" (bonus time)yesterday.
> These guys don't play games....they hand it to you and say "thanks"....the way it should be! The best part was that bosses, all bosses like to use this time to" rah, rah, rah about the upcoming year and how we can increase $$"......they don't even bother with that stuff with me. LOL


Going to be in the 30's at night fri and sat.
Going to roll in Opo's night box. I will put him right next to the Xmas tree. Maybe Opo will see Santa


----------



## LJL1982

Lyn W said:


> Yeah - pity Ray had to slum it there - he should make a trip to Barrybados


Or Coneyfornia


----------



## Ray--Opo

This is my 3rd time at this place called Aquarium Encounters. They have different aquatic animals to feed and pet. What lures me there are the Sulcata's. They have one big male in his own are. Then 5 females all the same size together in another area. I always have a good time feeding them. I guess no pics of me feeding.


----------



## Warren

Hello TFO, just wanted to let everyone know that Sammy turned 5 yrs. old today. He's top weight this month was 58 lbs 9 ozs. Today he only weighed 56 lbs 8 ozs. He's been sleeping alot but still having regular power movements.He is 21 inches long, 15 inches wide and 10 inches tall. Here's a couple of pictures with his birthday hat on.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just wanted to let everyone know that Sammy turned 5 yrs. old today. He's top weight this month was 58 lbs 9 ozs. Today he only weighed 56 lbs 8 ozs. He's been sleeping alot but still having regular power movements.He is 21 inches long, 15 inches wide and 10 inches tall. Here's a couple of pictures with his birthday hat on.


Sammy is looking great!
Great job Warren!


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> This is my 3rd time at this place called Aquarium Encounters. They have different aquatic animals to feed and pet. What lures me there are the Sulcata's. They have one big male in his own are. Then 5 females all the same size together in another area. I always have a good time feeding them. I guess no pics of me feeding.
> View attachment 352696
> View attachment 352698


The sulcata is not as handsome as Opo !!
Angie


----------



## jeff kushner

Woke last night at 11pm with a migraine "cooking"....yucky night but got to work at 4:30, had a 7:30 meeting with Target, out of there by 10:15 and headed home!

10 days of Vacation! 

DC traffic is already going 30mph.....because it's going to snow.....notice it's not "snowing" , but "going to snow"! LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Woke last night at 11pm with a migraine "cooking"....yucky night but got to work at 4:30, had a 7:30 meeting with Target, out of there by 10:15 and headed home!
> 
> 10 days of Vacation!
> 
> DC traffic is already going 30mph.....because it's going to snow.....notice it's not "snowing" , but "going to snow"! LOL


I wish people around here would act like that and slow down. Or learn how to drive on ice and snow. I won't poke my nose out the door for the next few days and a lot of why is the crazy people out there doing donuts.


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> The sulcata is not as handsome as Opo !!
> Angie


You made Opo blush when he read your post.


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> You made Opo blush when he read your post.


I think I may have mentioned before what a handsome fellow he is - I think I said he was like a wonderful sculpture.
I'm sure you agree with me, Ray, but I wish I could have seen him blush. !!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cold, nasty rain all day.  but it’s hanging at 50 F now. By the time the sub-freezing temps arrive the precip will be gone. No


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Cold, nasty rain all day.  but it’s hanging at 50 F now. By the time the sub-freezing temps arrive the precip will be gone. No


It's still hanging out around 42°f right now. Phew... and the winds haven't picked up yet. I'm  so far it's all late even though it was supposed to be earlier.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's still hanging out around 42°f right now. Phew... and the winds haven't picked up yet. I'm  so far it's all late even though it was supposed to be earlier.


It actually went up a degree


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> I think I may have mentioned before what a handsome fellow he is - I think I said he was like a wonderful sculpture.
> I'm sure you agree with me, Ray, but I wish I could have seen him blush. !!!


I totally agree! He has been a wonderful distraction from my issues and pains from the accident. I can go outside and visit with him and I forget about everything. Sometimes at night I think about him and turn on the cam to watch him sleep. Best therapy of any kind there is!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Rose put up our Xmas tree last week. She went with a white tree and a blue color scheme. I think it turned out wonderful. 
Probably won't put up lights outside this year. Getting to be to much for her to do.


----------



## Lyn W

Yvonne G said:


> California is so big that weather runs the gamut from very cold to so hot you can't stand it. Where is the base they're moving to?


No idea of the name but it's about 4 hours from Las Vegas.


----------



## Lyn W

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just wanted to let everyone know that Sammy turned 5 yrs. old today. He's top weight this month was 58 lbs 9 ozs. Today he only weighed 56 lbs 8 ozs. He's been sleeping alot but still having regular power movements.He is 21 inches long, 15 inches wide and 10 inches tall. Here's a couple of pictures with his birthday hat on.


Happy birthday to Sammy !! He's looking good.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Woke last night at 11pm with a migraine "cooking"....yucky night but got to work at 4:30, had a 7:30 meeting with Target, out of there by 10:15 and headed home!
> 
> 10 days of Vacation!
> 
> DC traffic is already going 30mph.....because it's going to snow.....notice it's not "snowing" , but "going to snow"! LOL


Heard on our news channel that some parts of the US are heading for the coldest Xmas in 40 years. I hope that all US friends and their torts stay safe and warm.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, just wanted to let everyone know that Sammy turned 5 yrs. old today. He's top weight this month was 58 lbs 9 ozs. Today he only weighed 56 lbs 8 ozs. He's been sleeping alot but still having regular power movements.He is 21 inches long, 15 inches wide and 10 inches tall. Here's a couple of pictures with his birthday hat on.


Sammy is so cute . Happy birthday Sammy and I'm sure you'll have many more by the looks of you.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose put up our Xmas tree last week. She went with a white tree and a blue color scheme. I think it turned out wonderful.
> Probably won't put up lights outside this year. Getting to be to much for her to do.
> View attachment 352741
> 
> View attachment 352738
> View attachment 352739


Looks lovely! 
I only put my little tree up yesterday and finished off adding some other bits to my festive corner today.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all. 
It's been a very wet couple of days but with quite mild temps. 
Covid sems to be rearing its ugly head here again just in time for Xmas. One of my sisters has it so has to put her plans on hold, and one of my friends that I met up with a few nights ago, text after we all left for home to say that she had tested positive too. I'm hoping my immune system can fight off another dose. 
I've booked a table for Xmas lunch at one of our local pubs for my nephew and I. My brother in law's mum died a few weeks ago so he's not feeling very festive or sociable so they're just having a quiet day, otherwise we would have been invited there. 
I'm happy with our plans because it means I won't have to shop, cook or do the washing up 
I'm sure my nephew is happy too because he won't have to eat my cooking so it's a win win!!
I hope the storm heading the way of many of you in the US isn't as bad as predicted, sounds as if it will be super cold for some partsbut stay warm and safe and take care.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> It's been a very wet couple of days but with quite mild temps.
> Covid sems to be rearing its ugly head here again just in time for Xmas. One of my sisters has it so has to put her plans on hold, and one of my friends that I met up with a few nights ago, text after we all left for home to say that she had tested positive too. I'm hoping my immune system can fight off another dose.
> I've booked a table for Xmas lunch at one of our local pubs for my nephew and I. My brother in law's mum died a few weeks ago so he's not feeling very festive or sociable so they're just having a quiet day, otherwise we would have been invited there.
> I'm happy with our plans because it means I won't have to shop, cook or do the washing up
> I'm sure my nephew is happy too because he won't have to eat my cooking so it's a win win!!
> I hope the storm heading the way of many of you in the US isn't as bad as predicted, sounds as if it will be super cold for some partsbut stay warm and safe and take care.


I'm going to be pretty much stuck here cooking for Christmas but it will warm up the house. It'll probably be just me and Joe because of the weather. Thank God my family loves my leftovers. I'll drop off some goodie care bags when we can get out again. Your lunch plans look to be really nice. Both of you can just relax and enjoy a nice meal together .


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose put up our Xmas tree last week. She went with a white tree and a blue color scheme. I think it turned out wonderful.
> Probably won't put up lights outside this year. Getting to be to much for her to do.
> View attachment 352741
> 
> View attachment 352738
> View attachment 352739


The tree is so pretty. I think about everyone took it easy and was a little late this year. I know I was seriously late on every single dag gone thing  but hay I'm getting there.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
The storm in the US looks horrendous for all of you. It's bad enough without the power outages so I hope you and your families are all safe and managing to keep warm. 
Stay indoors - Xmas can wait!!

Here, it's quite a mild dry day. 
I have to go out to deliver my pressies to a couple of sisters but then looks like I'm all set. 
I just noticed I have a missed call from the place we're booked into for lunch tomorrow, they didn't leave a message so I'm hoping they haven't cancelled the booking! I hope that if it was urgent they would have left a message - I would if I risked a reaction from an angry customer but I'm a coward. I'm sure they'll ring back if there's a problem.
There is a plan B if the worse does happen; my sister rang late last night and offered to cook meals for me to collect and bring home so maybe she could bail us out. Hopefully all will be well. 
Anyway have a good Xmas Eve if the weather allows, I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> The storm in the US looks horrendous for all of you. It's bad enough without the power outages so I hope you and your families are all safe and managing to keep warm.
> Stay indoors - Xmas can wait!!
> 
> Here, it's quite a mild dry day.
> I have to go out to deliver my pressies to a couple of sisters but then looks like I'm all set.
> I just noticed I have a missed call from the place we're booked into for lunch tomorrow, they didn't leave a message so I'm hoping they haven't cancelled the booking! I hope that if it was urgent they would have left a message - I would if I risked a reaction from an angry customer but I'm a coward. I'm sure they'll ring back if there's a problem.
> There is a plan B if the worse does happen; my sister rang late last night and offered to cook meals for me to collect and bring home so maybe she could bail us out. Hopefully all will be well.
> Anyway have a good Xmas Eve if the weather allows, I'm thinking of you all.


Hope your luncheon works out. 
Ok Lyn,what is a pressies?
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all.
> The storm in the US looks horrendous for all of you. It's bad enough without the power outages so I hope you and your families are all safe and managing to keep warm.
> Stay indoors - Xmas can wait!!
> 
> Here, it's quite a mild dry day.
> I have to go out to deliver my pressies to a couple of sisters but then looks like I'm all set.
> I just noticed I have a missed call from the place we're booked into for lunch tomorrow, they didn't leave a message so I'm hoping they haven't cancelled the booking! I hope that if it was urgent they would have left a message - I would if I risked a reaction from an angry customer but I'm a coward. I'm sure they'll ring back if there's a problem.
> There is a plan B if the worse does happen; my sister rang late last night and offered to cook meals for me to collect and bring home so maybe she could bail us out. Hopefully all will be well.
> Anyway have a good Xmas Eve if the weather allows, I'm thinking of you all.




Always good to have a plan B.

Nadolig Llawen pawb!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope your luncheon works out.
> Ok Lyn,what is a pressies?
> Merry Christmas!


Presents Ray!
No more phone calls from pub so all should be well.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Always good to have a plan B.
> 
> Nadolig Llawen pawb!


Nadolig Llawen i chi hefyd !


----------



## Yvonne G

I wanted to send a big THANK YOU! and Season's Greetings to all of you who sent me Christmas Cards (even though we didn't do the exchange this year)! It was very nice to get them!!!


----------



## Lyn W

Wishing everyone on TFO and in the CDR a...................




.........with love and best wishes from Lola and I x


----------



## Ray--Opo

Merry Christmas to everyone!
Wanted to post a family christmas picture. But there is no way Opo is coming out in this cold weather.


----------



## Cathie G

Merry Christmas to everyone here. This year I had a plan. Somehow I can't post it.


----------



## Cathie G

Merry Christmas

ok that worked


----------



## Maro2Bear

Just enjoyed some hot Steak, Stilton & Onion Pie for our evening Christmas meal. We baked them in traditional Georgian clay vessels - hand made for 100s of years. Bought in Tbilisi, Georgia when we lived there. Recipe courtesy of famous British Chef Nigella Lawson.


----------



## Cathie G

And here's Sapphire strolling home for the night. Ok I'll try to post again.


----------



## Cathie G

Sapphire...ok I can't seem to post pictures tonight. I guess the internet is frozen too.


----------



## Cathie G




----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
I hope you've all had a lovely day with family and or friends.
Our lunch was very nice. We were going to go to a sister's house for the evening but she rang me this morning to say that, like her twin, she too had tested positive for covid so we couldn't go. 

My nephew wanted to go back to his own home after lunch because he has Sky tv and many more channels than me, so for most of the day it's just been Lola and me and he went to bed about 5 pm. I don't mind though I've been able to relax and stretch out on the sofa - there's a lot to be said for not having to entertain other people. 

He's supposed to be coming back to me for lunch tomorrow but I suspect I may have picked up covid too - at least I have the itchy nose and sneezing which is how it started the last time. I'll do a test tomorrow morning to check. If I have that will be 3 of us in the family with the lurgy. 

How is the weather in your area has the storm passed?


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> View attachment 352875
> View attachment 352877


Success!! Merry Christmas Sapphire!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> I hope you've all had a lovely day with family and or friends.
> Our lunch was very nice. We were going to go to a sister's house for the evening but she rang me this morning to say that, like her twin, she too had tested positive for covid so we couldn't go.
> 
> My nephew wanted to go back to his own home after lunch because he has Sky tv and many more channels than me, so for most of the day it's just been Lola and me and he went to bed about 5 pm. I don't mind though I've been able to relax and stretch out on the sofa - there's a lot to be said for not having to entertain other people.
> 
> He's supposed to be coming back to me for lunch tomorrow but I suspect I may have picked up covid too - at least I have the itchy nose and sneezing which is how it started the last time. I'll do a test tomorrow morning to check. If I have that will be 3 of us in the family with the lurgy.
> 
> How is the weather in your area has the storm passed?


Joe and I have had the flu for the past week. So we aren't doing much visiting with people in person. It's still been nice. A few family members dropped by here and there after we probably weren't contagious etc. over here they're calling all of it the triple demic or something like that. Covid, the flue, and RSV. I'll bet the weather stopped the stampede on the emergency room.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Success!! Merry Christmas Sapphire!


It must be thawing around here.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Just enjoyed some hot Steak, Stilton & Onion Pie for our evening Christmas meal. We baked them in traditional Georgian clay vessels - hand made for 100s of years. Bought in Tbilisi, Georgia when we lived there. Recipe courtesy of famous British Chef Nigella Lawson.
> 
> View attachment 352874


Wow very interesting meal. I am sure it tasted great. I definitely have to Google, Stilton and onion pie.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I don't have a Christmas dinner to post.
Saturday night Rose and I went to a party, and ate a ton. So we decided since we are going to another party tonight. We will be eating a ton again. So we figured we take a day off from eating.
The women at these parties are filipina, so there is always way to much food. 
Had a scare in the family Christmas eve. 
My son Adam and his wife were driving to a family get together. With the road conditions being bad. A jeep in oncoming lane,lost control and ended up in my sons lane. Nothing he could do but watch the collision. 
Adam and his wife were taken to the hospital, ended up with deep bruises. My son also has 2 broken ribs, fractured thump. He also says his right ankle hurts real bad. The hospital says there is nothing wrong with it. Adam said he will go see it specialist.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't have a Christmas dinner to post.
> Saturday night Rose and I went to a party, and ate a ton. So we decided since we are going to another party tonight. We will be eating a ton again. So we figured we take a day off from eating.
> The women at these parties are filipina, so there is always way to much food.
> Had a scare in the family Christmas eve.
> My son Adam and his wife were driving to a family get together. With the road conditions being bad. A jeep in oncoming lane,lost control and ended up in my sons lane. Nothing he could do but watch the collision.
> Adam and his wife were taken to the hospital, ended up with deep bruises. My son also has 2 broken ribs, fractured thump. He also says his right ankle hurts real bad. The hospital says there is nothing wrong with it. Adam said he will go see it specialist.


Oh my goodness Ray what a scare! Adam and his wife are so lucky to be here to tell the tale. I hope their injuries heal quickly. 

We all buy and eat too much over Xmas. Even though I'm usually on my own for most of Xmas I still buy stuff I wouldn't usually or extra - just in case! (of what I don't know). Some of our shops were only closed for 1 day so there's no need for me to stock up at all. Well done to you and Rose for resisting the urge to eat just because you could.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all and happy Boxing Day!
It's a bright dry day here at the moment. I'm hoping to be able to dry some washing on the line in the garden.
I just did a covid test and it was negative but still have the symptoms - hopefully it's just a cold. I will test again tomorrow to be on the safe side. I postponed lunch with my nephew until I'm completely sure because it could be devastating for him if he caught covid.
Today and tomorrow are bank holidays here because Xmas was on the weekend but some shops are open. I should think it's the same in the US so enjoy your holidays and take care if you still have bad weather.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Hope you get outside today Lyn.
I also did a covid test,I have been feeling fluish the last 3 days. I am hoping it's this cold weather we are having. Opo has his head stuck out this morning. I am sure that's as far as he will go. Still in the 30's fahrenheit only getting in the 40's today. Back in the 80's on Friday


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning all and happy Boxing Day!
> It's a bright dry day here at the moment. I'm hoping to be able to dry some washing on the line in the garden.
> I just did a covid test and it was negative but still have the symptoms - hopefully it's just a cold. I will test again tomorrow to be on the safe side. I postponed lunch with my nephew until I'm completely sure because it could be devastating for him if he caught covid.
> Today and tomorrow are bank holidays here because Xmas was on the weekend but some shops are open. I should think it's the same in the US so enjoy your holidays and take care if you still have bad weather.


The flue is going around here and covid and RSV. The flue is about as bad as covid so Joe and I stayed away from people mostly until we probably weren't contagious. And yes most people get today off and the schools closed until after the New Year with more days off in-between. Then the years end sales which are great. Everyone does inventory and gets rid of the old and starts over again. A New Year


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I don't have a Christmas dinner to post.
> Saturday night Rose and I went to a party, and ate a ton. So we decided since we are going to another party tonight. We will be eating a ton again. So we figured we take a day off from eating.
> The women at these parties are filipina, so there is always way to much food.
> Had a scare in the family Christmas eve.
> My son Adam and his wife were driving to a family get together. With the road conditions being bad. A jeep in oncoming lane,lost control and ended up in my sons lane. Nothing he could do but watch the collision.
> Adam and his wife were taken to the hospital, ended up with deep bruises. My son also has 2 broken ribs, fractured thump. He also says his right ankle hurts real bad. The hospital says there is nothing wrong with it. Adam said he will go see it specialist.


Sorry to see your family had such a hard time but so glad to see they didn't get seriously hurt. I'm further south in Ohio and this storm was really bad. So it could have been so much worse but wasn't. Somehow I didn't see anywhere in that post that you took a day off from eating  looks to me like youall took a well  deserved day off from cooking


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Sorry to see your family had such a hard time but so glad to see they didn't get seriously hurt. I'm further south in Ohio and this storm was really bad. So it could have been so much worse but wasn't. Somehow I didn't see anywhere in that post that you took a day off from eating  looks to me like youall took a well  deserved day off from cooking


We ate some leftovers from the party. Ate much less than a big Christmas dinner. We really didn't think it thru though. We have a primerib sitting in the refrigerator that we will have to cook in the next few days. I guess I will be eating primerib sandwiches for awhile. 
I am going to miss the party tonight. I didn't get any sleep last night and phantom pains are still bad today. Rose will still be going to the party.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> We ate some leftovers from the party. Ate much less than a big Christmas dinner. We really didn't think it thru though. We have a primerib sitting in the refrigerator that we will have to cook in the next few days. I guess I will be eating primerib sandwiches for awhile.
> I am going to miss the party tonight. I didn't get any sleep last night and phantom pains are still bad today. Rose will still be going to the party.


I'm sure you'll get some leftovers from the party to tide you over until the prime rib gets done. I'm so glad you and Rose have some backup close  for the pain and that they'll subside soon..


----------



## Maro2Bear

Birthday last week brought a TrailCam into our household. First setup was last night. A few deer & Mr Fox


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Birthday last week brought a TrailCam into our household. First setup was last night. A few deer & Mr Fox
> 
> View attachment 352900



Happy belated birthday !!!
Mr. Fox and his friends came looking for the beer!
When they found it was all gone, they said “pppffftt…. let’s blow, ain’t nothing here.”


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm sure you'll get some leftovers from the party to tide you over until the prime rib gets done. I'm so glad you and Rose have some backup close  for the pain and that they'll subside soon..


Your right Cathie, they loaded Rose up with leftovers.  I ate some shepherds pie way to late last night.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Birthday last week brought a TrailCam into our household. First setup was last night. A few deer & Mr Fox
> 
> View attachment 352900


Belated birthday wishes Mark - great present to yourself! I love seeing what happens in my garden after dark on my trail cam. Lovely looking fox.

It's persecution time for the foxes in the UK at the moment with the fox hunting season which is illegal but no one seems to enforce it  Thugs dig the foxes out of their dens then the poor things are chased by other thugs on horses until their dogs kill it. Very inhumane and barbaric.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy belated birthday !!!
> Mr. Fox and his friends came looking for the beer!
> When they found it was all gone, they said “pppffftt…. let’s blow, ain’t nothing here.”


Welcome back - good to see you posting again,. I hope you're well and enjoying the Xmas festivities.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Hope you get outside today Lyn.
> I also did a covid test,I have been feeling fluish the last 3 days. I am hoping it's this cold weather we are having. Opo has his head stuck out this morning. I am sure that's as far as he will go. Still in the 30's fahrenheit only getting in the 40's today. Back in the 80's on Friday


Thankfully both tests I've done have been negative so must just have a bit of a cold. Hope you're feeling better Ray,


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It has poured with rain all day - I'm keeping an eye on my leak but so far nothing coming down the walls again - yet! There's still time and plenty more rain to come in the next couple of days
My covid tests have been negative so pleased about that, and popped out to the shops to stock up with some food for Lola.
I hope your Tuesday is going well and the weather is being kind to you.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Thankfully both tests I've done have been negative so must just have a bit of a cold. Hope you're feeling better Ray,


Thanks Lyn, I seem to be coming around. Both of my tests came back negative also.
It is 65° and sunny today, so Opo got out and about. After being couped up in his box for 3 days. Going to be back in the 80's by the weekend. Maybe that's why I am feeling better.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> It has poured with rain all day - I'm keeping an eye on my leak but so far nothing coming down the walls again - yet! There's still time and plenty more rain to come in the next couple of days
> My covid tests have been negative so pleased about that, and popped out to the shops to stock up with some food for Lola.
> I hope your Tuesday is going well and the weather is being kind to you.


That's good no water, did the roof get fixed?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks Lyn, I seem to be coming around. Both of my tests came back negative also.
> It is 65° and sunny today, so Opo got out and about. After being couped up in his box for 3 days. Going to be back in the 80's by the weekend. Maybe that's why I am feeling better.


It will be a long time before we get temps in the 80s we may hit low 50s over the weekend. 
Lola has been having a little wander indoors today with extra heating on at floor level, but like Opo, he can spend days in his hide until I drag him out for a soak so that I can I can do some housekeeping.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> That's good no water, did the roof get fixed?


No - the demolition hasn't happened yet - with it being Xmas holidays and having to wait for trades people to be available nothing has been done. I'm hoping it will all happen early in the new year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mr Fox in stealing some chicken and Mr Buck just passing through.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Fox in stealing some chicken and Mr Buck just passing through.
> View attachment 352914
> 
> 
> View attachment 352915


I also missed your birthday so happy birthday  I tried a trail cam. It was a spy point and it was pretty good except I didn't have enough control over the pictures it took so I settled for a feit WiFi indoor outdoor rechargeable. I can take pictures and videos from my phone. Whereas with the trail cam it worked with movement detection. Since I live on a busy street it was constantly taking unwanted pictures. I would have had to buy a subscription for it and I'm just really doing it for fun and my own satisfaction.


----------



## Warren

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Fox in stealing some chicken and Mr Buck just passing through.
> View attachment 352914
> 
> 
> View attachment 352915


You mean the fox is helping itself to the chicken you put out for it, this reminds me that I have to feed the fox out back. My wife's job but she's away.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> It will be a long time before we get temps in the 80s we may hit low 50s over the weekend.
> Lola has been having a little wander indoors today with extra heating on at floor level, but like Opo, he can spend days in his hide until I drag him out for a soak so that I can I can do some housekeeping.


Opo is impossible to drag out. I need to lure with food. But sometimes that doesn't work. I figure sulcata's will spend weeks in their burrows. So I leave it up to him. It's unusual for Opo to be stuck in his box for 3 days. But this cold front stayed around for 3 days. I feel sorry for the members in the upper states.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Opo is impossible to drag out. I need to lure with food. But sometimes that doesn't work. I figure sulcata's will spend weeks in their burrows. So I leave it up to him. It's unusual for Opo to be stuck in his box for 3 days. But this cold front stayed around for 3 days. I feel sorry for the members in the upper states.


Thaaannkss.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> Thaaannkss.


Have you got dug out and roads passable?
Do you have to worry about to much snow on the roof. 
I used to shovel off our roof in Michigan. Until we installed a metal roof. This picture was obviously before the accident.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
It's a bit brighter here today but there's still plenty of rainshowers about. I hope those of you affected by the snow are thawing out quickly.
Lola had quite an active day yesterday but must have worn himself out as he still hasn't surfaced yet today - he is peeping around the door to his hide though trying to decide whether to venture out or not.
I'm going to have a trip to the shops to stock up with some more food for him. The salad bags I've been buying for him recently haven't been very good quality - lots of pale stalky bits rather than decent leaves, so I've been throwing a lot out. I'm going to try a different shop today to see if I can get better and a bit more variety. No weeds about at the moment  I have some Mazuri type pellets but he's not keen on them. I've started grinding them up with his grass to sprinkle on his leaves.
Anyway hope you all have a good Thursday.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tied a chicken leg to a bush. Watch Mr Fox battle it out.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Have you got dug out and roads passable?
> Do you have to worry about to much snow on the roof.
> I used to shovel off our roof in Michigan. Until we installed a metal roof. This picture was obviously before the accident.
> View attachment 352938


The truth is we didn't get the amount of snow that other more northern states and even northern areas of Ohio did. It was the freezing rain, then snow and the extreme wind that made it so bad. It also dropped below 0 and the wind turned the snow into white outs even in the back yard. My windows had ice on the inside so bad I couldn't see outside for 2 days. I didn't dare step outside because of the wind. I finally tried to feed the birds and went sliding with the storm door to keep it from getting broke. It was so bad a poor little sparrow had gotten caught in my bird feeder and froze to death. I've been through hurricanes that didn't scare me like the wind did with this storm. This was one crazy storm.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> You mean the fox is helping itself to the chicken you put out for it, this reminds me that I have to feed the fox out back. My wife's job but she's away.


Happy birthday  to you.


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday  to you.


I appreciate the Birthday wishes, it's been a busy day. On Christmas morning we received a phone call from my wife's sister that her Mother passed away in her sleep. Today way her viewing, it's been a rough day for my wife and sisters. My Mother Inlaw is in a better place, she has been dealing with Dementia for many years. Will celebrate my birthday another day.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I appreciate the Birthday wishes, it's been a busy day. On Christmas morning we received a phone call from my wife's sister that her Mother passed away in her sleep. Today way her viewing, it's been a rough day for my wife and sisters. My Mother Inlaw is in a better place, she has been dealing with Dementia for many years. Will celebrate my birthday another day.


That's sad news on Christmas day or any day. But when I go I hope I get to pass in my sleep too peacefully.  Sending prayers for your family.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> Tied a chicken leg to a bush. Watch Mr Fox battle it out.


Did the fox finally get the chicken leg?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> I appreciate the Birthday wishes, it's been a busy day. On Christmas morning we received a phone call from my wife's sister that her Mother passed away in her sleep. Today way her viewing, it's been a rough day for my wife and sisters. My Mother Inlaw is in a better place, she has been dealing with Dementia for many years. Will celebrate my birthday another day.


My condolences to your family.


----------



## Warren

Ray--Opo said:


> My condolences to your family.


Thank you


----------



## Lyn W

Warren said:


> I appreciate the Birthday wishes, it's been a busy day. On Christmas morning we received a phone call from my wife's sister that her Mother passed away in her sleep. Today way her viewing, it's been a rough day for my wife and sisters. My Mother Inlaw is in a better place, she has been dealing with Dementia for many years. Will celebrate my birthday another day.


So sorry for your family's loss. Dementia is a terrible illness and probably a blessing that she isn't suffering anymore and went peacefully, but it's still a sad time and seems even more poignant at Xmas. My Dad died on Xmas Eve and every Xmas since has been tinged with sadness, so my thoughts are with you all but especially your wife and her sister.


----------



## Lyn W

Warren said:


> Thank you


Belated birthday wishes to you!


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
Another very wet and windy day here. 
Lola has been out and eaten quite a lot. He's also had a nice long warm soak which he stretched out and relaxed in. What a life he has!

I keep forgetting we're not just at the end of another week but at the end of another year - 2022 has flown by! Most of my family have covid so tomorrow will be a quiet night. My nephew has asked if he can come to my house which surprised me because last year he wanted to stay in his own home. I don't mind though, we'll have something to eat and just have a quiet night to see in the New Year. Any in the CDR doing anything special?


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Another very wet and windy day here.
> Lola has been out and eaten quite a lot. He's also had a nice long warm soak which he stretched out and relaxed in. What a life he has!
> 
> I keep forgetting we're not just at the end of another week but at the end of another year - 2022 has flown by! Most of my family have covid so tomorrow will be a quiet night. My nephew has asked if he can come to my house which surprised me because last year he wanted to stay in his own home. I don't mind though, we'll have something to eat and just have a quiet night to see in the New Year. Any in the CDR doing anything special?


I'll be home as usual. I need to get out tomorrow and buy a New Year dinner. Joe will wake me up right before midnight to ring in the New Year. So it will be our usual New Year tradition.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Wife and I got out and played tennis today at it was beautiful-sunny 67 degrees with a light breeze so very unwinterlike!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wife and I got out and played tennis today at it was beautiful-sunny 67 degrees with a light breeze so very unwinterlike!


Yes. I should be happy that it's warm and unwinterlike. But I'm not. It's winter and I expect some bad weather. At least we got one deep freeze. Now it's spring like for a few days. What's a bird to do?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> Welcome back - good to see you posting again,. I hope you're well and enjoying the Xmas festivities.


Help Lyn!! 
I can’t post?!?!?
I can only lurk.
I don’t receive emails that you all have posted something so I don’t know when to come on?? (I pretty much follow all of you wonderful people). But I take a chance that you are chatting and lurk.when I go to post a response my iPhone tells me “oops an error occurred “ . I have logged out and back on and nothing seems to help.
If this message posts, please everyone reading this know.. I miss the hell outta all of you and wish you all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year !!
I was alone for Christmas but plan to be alone , drunk and watching channel 7 on New Year’s Eve waiting impatiently for Duran Duran to play in the rain.
My drink of choice you ask????
A new one.
I was given a “Coquito” for Christmas by a gentleman from work…
And let me tell you guys…..
BOOOYYYY!!!!!!…
. That knocked me on my……boo tay!! 🫠

If you haven’t experienced it please look it up, make it… and thank me later. 

Love you Lyn!!
Cathy too!!
Ray!
Maggie!
Ooooo… I can’t think of all you gorgeous boogers names right now but know this…
If you are reading this right now?
I MISS YOOUUUUIU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> I appreciate the Birthday wishes, it's been a busy day. On Christmas morning we received a phone call from my wife's sister that her Mother passed away in her sleep. Today way her viewing, it's been a rough day for my wife and sisters. My Mother Inlaw is in a better place, she has been dealing with Dementia for many years. Will celebrate my birthday another day.


Warren, 
I am so sorry for your loss, 
you are right, She is in a better place now. 
This is a tuff one. Parents… it sucks I know first hand but on Christmas it must have been extra sucky. Again I am soo sorry for your loss but you will be in my prayers tonight and I’m the future..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lyn W said:


> So sorry for your family's loss. Dementia is a terrible illness and probably a blessing that she isn't suffering anymore and went peacefully, but it's still a sad time and seems even more poignant at Xmas. My Dad died on Xmas Eve and every Xmas since has been tinged with sadness, so my thoughts are with you all but especially your wife and her sister.


So sorry to hear about your dad Lyn.
Even though my dad went in July, Christmas is still hard without him. He made my Christmases some of the happiest times of my life..


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> Another very wet and windy day here.
> Lola has been out and eaten quite a lot. He's also had a nice long warm soak which he stretched out and relaxed in. What a life he has!
> 
> I keep forgetting we're not just at the end of another week but at the end of another year - 2022 has flown by! Most of my family have covid so tomorrow will be a quiet night. My nephew has asked if he can come to my house which surprised me because last year he wanted to stay in his own home. I don't mind though, we'll have something to eat and just have a quiet night to see in the New Year. Any in the CDR doing anything special?


Rose and I are going to party. There won't be much drinking going on, but there will be plenty of Philippine cuisine.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Help Lyn!!
> I can’t post?!?!?
> I can only lurk.
> I don’t receive emails that you all have posted something so I don’t know when to come on?? (I pretty much follow all of you wonderful people). But I take a chance that you are chatting and lurk.when I go to post a response my iPhone tells me “oops an error occurred “ . I have logged out and back on and nothing seems to help.
> If this message posts, please everyone reading this know.. I miss the hell outta all of you and wish you all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year !!
> I was alone for Christmas but plan to be alone , drunk and watching channel 7 on New Year’s Eve waiting impatiently for Duran Duran to play in the rain.
> My drink of choice you ask????
> A new one.
> I was given a “Coquito” for Christmas by a gentleman from work…
> And let me tell you guys…..
> BOOOYYYY!!!!!!…
> . That knocked me on my……boo tay!! 🫠
> 
> If you haven’t experienced it please look it up, make it… and thank me later.
> 
> Love you Lyn!!
> Cathy too!!
> Ray!
> Maggie!
> Ooooo… I can’t think of all you gorgeous boogers names right now but know this…
> If you are reading this right now?
> I MISS YOOUUUUIU!!!!!!!!


Hope you enjoy your new found drink. I will Google and see what the drink is made with. 
Hope you figure out what is wrong with your phone soon. 
Have a happy new year!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> Yes. I should be happy that it's warm and unwinterlike. But I'm not. It's winter and I expect some bad weather. At least we got one deep freeze. Now it's spring like for a few days. What's a bird to do?


Yes it's very confusing for nature.


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So sorry to hear about your dad Lyn.
> Even though my dad went in July, Christmas is still hard without him. He made my Christmases some of the happiest times of my life..


Yes my Dad loved Xmas and having the house filled with kids and grandkids. He wouldn't want us to be sad but we can't help remembering. We also remember all the lovely times my Mum and Dad gave us. They didn't have a lot of money but they made sure we had presents and were well fed and most importantly had lots of love and laughter together.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I are going to party. There won't be much drinking going on, but there will be plenty of Philippine cuisine.


I hope you have a great evening Ray!


----------



## Lyn W

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Help Lyn!!
> I can’t post?!?!?
> I can only lurk.
> I don’t receive emails that you all have posted something so I don’t know when to come on?? (I pretty much follow all of you wonderful people). But I take a chance that you are chatting and lurk.when I go to post a response my iPhone tells me “oops an error occurred “ . I have logged out and back on and nothing seems to help.
> If this message posts, please everyone reading this know.. I miss the hell outta all of you and wish you all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year !!
> I was alone for Christmas but plan to be alone , drunk and watching channel 7 on New Year’s Eve waiting impatiently for Duran Duran to play in the rain.
> My drink of choice you ask????
> A new one.
> I was given a “Coquito” for Christmas by a gentleman from work…
> And let me tell you guys…..
> BOOOYYYY!!!!!!…
> . That knocked me on my……boo tay!! 🫠
> 
> If you haven’t experienced it please look it up, make it… and thank me later.
> 
> Love you Lyn!!
> Cathy too!!
> Ray!
> Maggie!
> Ooooo… I can’t think of all you gorgeous boogers names right now but know this…
> If you are reading this right now?
> I MISS YOOUUUUIU!!!!!!!!


That's a shame I wonder what's causing that? I only use my laptop so I'm no help as far as phones are concerned. I hope you can sort it out as we miss you too!!! 

I have my nephew coming to my house this evening so we'll probably watch a mixture of Jools Holland's Hootenanny (which was recorded about a month ago ) and the live fireworks from London  I hope it's drier for them than it is here.
I won't be drinking any alcohol as I'll have to drive him home. I'll have a glass of something when I get back though just to toast in 2023.

I hope everyone enjoys their evening be it quiet or something livelier.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all 
It's another very soggy day here with yellow warnings in place for rain most of the day - I'm keeping a close eye on my leak!
I hope you all enjoy your last day of 2022 - time to get the new calendars out!
See you all later!!


----------



## Ray--Opo

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Help Lyn!!
> I can’t post?!?!?
> I can only lurk.
> I don’t receive emails that you all have posted something so I don’t know when to come on?? (I pretty much follow all of you wonderful people). But I take a chance that you are chatting and lurk.when I go to post a response my iPhone tells me “oops an error occurred “ . I have logged out and back on and nothing seems to help.
> If this message posts, please everyone reading this know.. I miss the hell outta all of you and wish you all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year !!
> I was alone for Christmas but plan to be alone , drunk and watching channel 7 on New Year’s Eve waiting impatiently for Duran Duran to play in the rain.
> My drink of choice you ask????
> A new one.
> I was given a “Coquito” for Christmas by a gentleman from work…
> And let me tell you guys…..
> BOOOYYYY!!!!!!…
> . That knocked me on my……boo tay!! 🫠
> 
> If you haven’t experienced it please look it up, make it… and thank me later.
> 
> Love you Lyn!!
> Cathy too!!
> Ray!
> Maggie!
> Ooooo… I can’t think of all you gorgeous boogers names right now but know this…
> If you are reading this right now?
> I MISS YOOUUUUIU!!!!!!!!


Try getting the app. There is one now. I like only the emails better because I can tap out easily. Whereas I can't with the app and even when I go through my emails it takes me straight to the app. But the app doesn't take up much memory on my phone so I uninstall it and then reinstall it because it won't stop bugging me to be installed. Every thread that you tap watch when you first start watching can come through your email that you list in your account. Also the people you follow. I'm not sure exactly why this works for me but it does. happy New Year to you also and I've missed you bunches.


----------



## Cathie G

Happy New Year everyone  I've done absolutely nothing except my daily chores and my animals. Oh yeah I did one other thing. I hung a Happy New Year banner  I didn't even go to the grocery store. I put that off until tomorrow  we will be having a simple dinner tonight and the extras on New Year's Day. I'm sure we'll watch the ball drop in time's square because Joe won't let me sleep through it


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I are going to party. There won't be much drinking going on, but there will be plenty of Philippine cuisine.


 You aren't going to even drink Adam's Ale? with your amazing cuisine  not even mock tails


----------



## Lyn W

Wishing all friends in the CDR and on TFO every happiness and good health for the New Year. 



We're almost 2 hours into the New Year, the local fireworks seem to have finished and I've taken my nephew home. So I've enjoyed a glass of wine but I'm ready to hit the hay now so enjoy your celebrations when they arrive and I'll see you tomorrow (or later today!)
Nos Da and Blwyddyn Newydd Dda!


----------



## Warren

Lyn W said:


> Wishing all friends in the CDR and on TFO every happiness and good health for the New Year.
> 
> View attachment 353025
> 
> We're almost 2 hours into the New Year, the local fireworks seem to have finished and I've taken my nephew home. So I've enjoyed a glass of wine but I'm ready to hit the hay now so enjoy your celebrations when they arrive and I'll see you tomorrow (or later today!)
> Nos Da and Blwyddyn Newydd


----------



## jeff kushner

NO, today is NOT my birthday...............I lied. Truth sets us free, right?


Hi guys,
Hope all had a great Christmas and New Years!
Kerry & I had an adventure! Christmas eve we spent with my kids, my ex and her husband all at my sons house...and had really nice time. Christmas morn we drove up to NY & spent the day with her fam. Then, after dinner...I asked Kerry; "hon, found a shed place in NC, wanna do a road trip"? The advantage of buying in NC is getting a better building for the same money as the local guys want. We got 3/4" floor, 2x6 PT floor joists, metal roof etc.

We drove to her home from NY Mon, repacked and left at 330AM to drive 320 miles to NC, right below Danville VA. We had a confirmed appointment...and they no showed and went dark. Kerry and I both laughed when the place was empty and the full warehouses of building supplies shown in Google street view, were derelict. Wow. We just went shopping, stopping at a few places then got things done. Along the way we met some great folks! Funny how I never heard back from the appointment place- Homestead shed...great web presence and they were emailing me back and forth on Christmas day...thought they were solid, guess I was wrong. We spent the night in Danville then came home Wed. Thurs I spent working and cleared 16' wide next to her house and 15' high of clear space.....Superman is a beast when he works....but thank GOD I have another day and a half to recuperate! LOL




Our ladder is the 16.5' size, it's fully expanded and if you look close you will see that the right side rung is floating in the air. Kerry was gravely concerned and began with the "wives standard---blah, blah, blah blah blah but I just told her "look, the other side is good, I'll just lean and went up before she could say "no"! LOL

This was the last and largest branch....thankfully. I was actually pretty safe all day and de-limbed before cutting...taking my time. Love, love LOVE my cheapo SunJoe(amazon) elect chainsaw. It cut everything and saved me from firing up the 20" real chainsaw. That would have sucked using it on a shaky ladder....and yes, those "extenda-ladders" are VERY sketchy and move a lot, but strong like bull & 300lb rating so I don't worry bout my 185....you just have to be fearless to use them. We must have cleared 100 branches, I cut, Kerry hauled....then we mowed it!

The big holly is past the house and I will only cut what I have to so I'll wait till the shed shows before I cut any more. This used to be a 5' wide path....used to! LOL



So I'm back at my house now, Kerry has school tomorrow in her district so I will spend my last day of vac here.

I tried to keep up with you guys but I wasn't going to type on a phone.

Loved the turtles Christmas tree Ms Cathie.....

Sorry about hearing of Warren's inlaw passing...really stings extra over the holiday, sorry.

Mark has realized that he has a regular Game Preserve going on in his yard! Those cams are cool, I used one to see if I was moving when I tried to sleep. 3-4 years ago over 2 weeks, I averaged 192 pics a night, even though many nights were under 4 hr of sleep. Apparently, Superman flies in his sleep? Flipping fast though the pics looks like a "jeffrey on a rotisserie". Sleep Apnea was the diagnosis but I don't do things touching my face too well so I haven't been able to use the machine.

Hope that everyone, has a fantastic New Year!


----------



## Maro2Bear

The end of Day One 2023 draws closer. Sun has set. Sky is bright & our lights are a glow.


----------



## Warren

Happy Newyear to everyone, just wanted to share this picture. I have seen this fox last week and gave it some dog food, it looks like a pup. I believe it has been forced out of it group, it has an wound on it's tail and hip. Today was the first time it came up to me that close, I gave it a large can of dog food and it ate it all.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, he doesn't look very healthy. probably got kicked out before he learned how to hunt.


----------



## Warren

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, he doesn't look very healthy. probably got kicked out before he learned how to hunt.


At first I thought it might be have rabies, but you can see that it's been on it's own for awhile.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Warren said:


> Happy Newyear to everyone, just wanted to share this picture. I have seen this fox last week and gave it some dog food, it looks like a pup. I believe it has been forced out of it group, it has an wound on it's tail and hip. Today was the first time it came up to me that close, I gave it a large can of dog food and it ate it all.


Poor guy isn't looking so good. 
Will you try and help it survive or will you let mother nature take its course?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Maro2Bear said:


> The end of Day One 2023 draws closer. Sun has set. Sky is bright & our lights are a glow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 353047


Looks beautiful! Rose didn't do much outside. Her color scheme this year was blue. So the wreath matches the Christmas tree.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> NO, today is NOT my birthday...............I lied. Truth sets us free, right?
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Hope all had a great Christmas and New Years!
> Kerry & I had an adventure! Christmas eve we spent with my kids, my ex and her husband all at my sons house...and had really nice time. Christmas morn we drove up to NY & spent the day with her fam. Then, after dinner...I asked Kerry; "hon, found a shed place in NC, wanna do a road trip"? The advantage of buying in NC is getting a better building for the same money as the local guys want. We got 3/4" floor, 2x6 PT floor joists, metal roof etc.
> 
> We drove to her home from NY Mon, repacked and left at 330AM to drive 320 miles to NC, right below Danville VA. We had a confirmed appointment...and they no showed and went dark. Kerry and I both laughed when the place was empty and the full warehouses of building supplies shown in Google street view, were derelict. Wow. We just went shopping, stopping at a few places then got things done. Along the way we met some great folks! Funny how I never heard back from the appointment place- Homestead shed...great web presence and they were emailing me back and forth on Christmas day...thought they were solid, guess I was wrong. We spent the night in Danville then came home Wed. Thurs I spent working and cleared 16' wide next to her house and 15' high of clear space.....Superman is a beast when he works....but thank GOD I have another day and a half to recuperate! LOL
> 
> View attachment 353045
> 
> 
> Our ladder is the 16.5' size, it's fully expanded and if you look close you will see that the right side rung is floating in the air. Kerry was gravely concerned and began with the "wives standard---blah, blah, blah blah blah but I just told her "look, the other side is good, I'll just lean and went up before she could say "no"! LOL
> 
> This was the last and largest branch....thankfully. I was actually pretty safe all day and de-limbed before cutting...taking my time. Love, love LOVE my cheapo SunJoe(amazon) elect chainsaw. It cut everything and saved me from firing up the 20" real chainsaw. That would have sucked using it on a shaky ladder....and yes, those "extenda-ladders" are VERY sketchy and move a lot, but strong like bull & 300lb rating so I don't worry bout my 185....you just have to be fearless to use them. We must have cleared 100 branches, I cut, Kerry hauled....then we mowed it!
> 
> The big holly is past the house and I will only cut what I have to so I'll wait till the shed shows before I cut any more. This used to be a 5' wide path....used to! LOL
> View attachment 353046
> 
> 
> So I'm back at my house now, Kerry has school tomorrow in her district so I will spend my last day of vac here.
> 
> I tried to keep up with you guys but I wasn't going to type on a phone.
> 
> Loved the turtles Christmas tree Ms Cathie.....
> 
> Sorry about hearing of Warren's inlaw passing...really stings extra over the holiday, sorry.
> 
> Mark has realized that he has a regular Game Preserve going on in his yard! Those cams are cool, I used one to see if I was moving when I tried to sleep. 3-4 years ago over 2 weeks, I averaged 192 pics a night, even though many nights were under 4 hr of sleep. Apparently, Superman flies in his sleep? Flipping fast though the pics looks like a "jeffrey on a rotisserie". Sleep Apnea was the diagnosis but I don't do things touching my face too well so I haven't been able to use the machine.
> 
> Hope that everyone, has a fantastic New Year!


Looks like you got tons of work done. 
I had trouble getting used to the sleep apnea mask also. I finally got used to the mask that only fits over my nose.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> You aren't going to even drink Adam's Ale? with your amazing cuisine  not even mock tails


I didn't try any alcoholic drinks. It was the little devil on my shoulder egging me on.
I haven't had a drink in almost 20 years. 
So if I am going to break my sobriety. It won't be 1 or 2 drinks. It is definitely the best thing I ever did for myself and family.


----------



## Lyn W

Warren said:


> Happy Newyear to everyone, just wanted to share this picture. I have seen this fox last week and gave it some dog food, it looks like a pup. I believe it has been forced out of it group, it has an wound on it's tail and hip. Today was the first time it came up to me that close, I gave it a large can of dog food and it ate it all.


Poor thing, with some good food in it, it may stand a good chance though.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all,
It's a very bright and dry day but the temps have dropped again - still only to be expected and welcomed in the middle of winter - I worry if it's too warm!
It's a bank holiday here but many shops are open. It used to be time for New Year sales but sales seem to be all year around now as remaining high street shops try to survive. 
I don't need anything so I won't be on a spending spree. 
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Ray--Opo

Photoshop wonders!


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> Photoshop wonders!
> View attachment 353076


What a lovely picture, Ray !!!!
Angie x


----------



## Ray--Opo

zolasmum said:


> What a lovely picture, Ray !!!!
> Angie x


Thanks Angie Opo is not quite that large. But it is not to far off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ray--Opo said:


> Photoshop wonders!
> View attachment 353076


That's crazy, Ray! Is the scale correct? He looks great! So big!!!


----------



## jeff kushner

That's a COOL pic buddy! Jan 2nd & 61F outside!

That fox actually looks a little sketchy....it's head shape isn't normal for a red or gray fox for that matter. Wonder is it's some kind of a hybrid. 

I have to make an admission, full disclosure Jeff got sick.............yup, say it ain't so but spending a week or so with my cold-infested Kerry all week with her constantly whispering sweet nothings in my ear, I got a head cold on Saturday. Thought I'd kick it's butt by noon but didn't. It's finally going away today. THAT was weird...chills, sore throat, head running. I haven't felt those things since I was a little kid so I was really shocked to actually get sick. 
I chalk it up to being sleep deprived and exhausted from overworking but won't miss the chance to "guilt" Kerry over it, for a decade or so....LOL 

I just did my days chores....I took the trash to the can and got the 2 bottles of Coke from my truck....I need a nap now...getting sick makes you feel tired! LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> That's crazy, Ray! Is the scale correct? He looks great! So big!!!


The scale is off. Opo looks a little larger in the picture but not to far off.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> That's a COOL pic buddy! Jan 2nd & 61F outside!
> 
> That fox actually looks a little sketchy....it's head shape isn't normal for a red or gray fox for that matter. Wonder is it's some kind of a hybrid.
> 
> I have to make an admission, full disclosure Jeff got sick.............yup, say it ain't so but spending a week or so with my cold-infested Kerry all week with her constantly whispering sweet nothings in my ear, I got a head cold on Saturday. Thought I'd kick it's butt by noon but didn't. It's finally going away today. THAT was weird...chills, sore throat, head running. I haven't felt those things since I was a little kid so I was really shocked to actually get sick.
> I chalk it up to being sleep deprived and exhausted from overworking but won't miss the chance to "guilt" Kerry over it, for a decade or so....LOL
> 
> I just did my days chores....I took the trash to the can and got the 2 bottles of Coke from my truck....I need a nap now...getting sick makes you feel tired! LOL


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> I didn't try any alcoholic drinks. It was the little devil on my shoulder egging me on.
> I haven't had a drink in almost 20 years.
> So if I am going to break my sobriety. It won't be 1 or 2 drinks. It is definitely the best thing I ever did for myself and family.


I'm glad for you  sorry it was kind of a joke. Probably a bad one. Adam's Ale is water . And a lot of people are turning to mock tails as an alternative to alcohol. Which are good also. They are probably mainly fruit and some veggies made into a smoothie like drink.


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Photoshop wonders!
> View attachment 353076


Too cute. Doesn't look photo shopped to me knowing you and Rose


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> That's a COOL pic buddy! Jan 2nd & 61F outside!
> 
> That fox actually looks a little sketchy....it's head shape isn't normal for a red or gray fox for that matter. Wonder is it's some kind of a hybrid.
> 
> I have to make an admission, full disclosure Jeff got sick.............yup, say it ain't so but spending a week or so with my cold-infested Kerry all week with her constantly whispering sweet nothings in my ear, I got a head cold on Saturday. Thought I'd kick it's butt by noon but didn't. It's finally going away today. THAT was weird...chills, sore throat, head running. I haven't felt those things since I was a little kid so I was really shocked to actually get sick.
> I chalk it up to being sleep deprived and exhausted from overworking but won't miss the chance to "guilt" Kerry over it, for a decade or so....LOL
> 
> I just did my days chores....I took the trash to the can and got the 2 bottles of Coke from my truck....I need a nap now...getting sick makes you feel tired! LOL


Sounds like you could have covid Jeff - you've just described all the symptoms running through my family at the moment and they've all tested positive. Could just be a heavy cold and hope you feel better soon but maybe you should do a test so you don't pass it on.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> That's a COOL pic buddy! Jan 2nd & 61F outside!
> 
> That fox actually looks a little sketchy....it's head shape isn't normal for a red or gray fox for that matter. Wonder is it's some kind of a hybrid.
> 
> I have to make an admission, full disclosure Jeff got sick.............yup, say it ain't so but spending a week or so with my cold-infested Kerry all week with her constantly whispering sweet nothings in my ear, I got a head cold on Saturday. Thought I'd kick it's butt by noon but didn't. It's finally going away today. THAT was weird...chills, sore throat, head running. I haven't felt those things since I was a little kid so I was really shocked to actually get sick.
> I chalk it up to being sleep deprived and exhausted from overworking but won't miss the chance to "guilt" Kerry over it, for a decade or so....LOL
> 
> I just did my days chores....I took the trash to the can and got the 2 bottles of Coke from my truck....I need a nap now...getting sick makes you feel tired! LOL


Sorry hope you feel better soon. Joe got the flu so guess who else got it. It's now 3 weeks into it. I don't know which is worse the flu, covid, or a sinus infection it's still just plain sick. Rest, lots of fluids, and as little movement as possible (which isn't if you're alive ) then eat 2 cookies and call me in the morning.


----------



## jeff kushner

Yup, you guys were right, positive covid test.....damn! That whole emphysema thing and 52% lung capacity concerns me most but I already reached out to my Dr and my ex is a nurse so I sent a pic of the test to her since the "T" line was weird looking. I'll go in tomorrow since I get in hours before anyone else and get some more test packages and will retest and leave if still positive.

I'm not supposed to get sick! LOL


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Yup, you guys were right, positive covid test.....damn! That whole emphysema thing and 52% lung capacity concerns me most but I already reached out to my Dr and my ex is a nurse so I sent a pic of the test to her since the "T" line was weird looking. I'll go in tomorrow since I get in hours before anyone else and get some more test packages and will retest and leave if still positive.
> 
> I'm not supposed to get sick! LOL


I had it with emphysema in January of 2020. You can do this. No vaccines were available then. Supposedly it's not as bad if you're vaccinated even though it's scary just to have it in the first place. Don't get me wrong it was real bad. I even have long covid but I'm still here. What I did was do everyday chores and nothing else because I couldn't. I paced myself. I ate and drank anything I could or that I could stomach. I actually ate 2 iced sugar cookies for dinner one night. Angel food cake and ice cream another night. Make yourself do it  afterwards my lungs showed changes and I was headed for biopsies. My lung doctor had me start using a nebulizer because I had had covid and they went back to my normal. Get well.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I'm glad for you  sorry it was kind of a joke. Probably a bad one. Adam's Ale is water . And a lot of people are turning to mock tails as an alternative to alcohol. Which are good also. They are probably mainly fruit and some veggies made into a smoothie like drink.


Not a bad joke at all. Oh ok I didn't know Adams Ale is water. I was thinking of Samuel Adams beer.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Yup, you guys were right, positive covid test.....damn! That whole emphysema thing and 52% lung capacity concerns me most but I already reached out to my Dr and my ex is a nurse so I sent a pic of the test to her since the "T" line was weird looking. I'll go in tomorrow since I get in hours before anyone else and get some more test packages and will retest and leave if still positive.
> 
> I'm not supposed to get sick! LOL


Yes be concerned. I have a half of right lung that doesn't function. Putting off my covid for another day. Put me in the hospital with covid pneumonia.


----------



## Ray--Opo

I had mentioned my son Adam and his wife were in a accident Christmas eve. The police finally released the truck.


----------



## jeff kushner

THAT's a truck Ray? It's missing the front end! That has to be scary for you personally....glad that your boy and his wife were ok. 



Thanks Cathie, you & Ray know how scary it is for us compromised folks. I hadn't know that you also have that little breathing issue. Pre-vax Jan '20 was "Death on a Platter" for emphysema patients so you are pretty tough Ms Cathie to have beaten it then! Not hungry at all...ate most of a Banquet pot pie yesterday while a steak sits defrosted in the fridge...and I ate some cookies, cherries, grapes and a banana. Sounds like a little kids meal, doesn't it? LOL


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> THAT's a truck Ray? It's missing the front end! That has to be scary for you personally....glad that your boy and his wife were ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cathie, you & Ray know how scary it is for us compromised folks. I hadn't know that you also have that little breathing issue. Pre-vax Jan '20 was "Death on a Platter" for emphysema patients so you are pretty tough Ms Cathie to have beaten it then! Not hungry at all...ate most of a Banquet pot pie yesterday while a steak sits defrosted in the fridge...and I ate some cookies, cherries, grapes and a banana. Sounds like a little kids meal, doesn't it? LOL


Thanks Jeff, the jeep was in the oncoming lane. Spun out into my sons lane and my son hit the jeep broadside. Thankfully nobody was injured seriously. My son still can't be on his right foot for any period of time. Going to see a specialist tomorrow.


----------



## jeff kushner

Night owl too? A sore foot, even for a lifetime sure beats any of the other worse options. Sounds like mini-fractures.

I have always been terrified of cars. That might sound odd coming from someone who raced motorcycles but I have always owned "tanks" b/c I'm afraid and they lower my stress. Even my 2 seater car has a cockpit that has been compared to the ground attack Warthog in terms of driver survivability. Good thing the family was in a truck and not a Yaris!

I broke a little toe during Covid so of course I didn't go to the DR's. I really did a job on it, twice in a row!....that cartilage will never be "right" but it's more of a nuisance and not a real bother.


----------



## jeff kushner

Went to office, retrieved folders, retested and failed again so I bugged out, wiped everything I touched and came home at 5am. I'll prob overpost now...sorry in advance but I don't feel like work but am bored silly. Unvaxed #3 daughter lives here and is on my butt to take care of myself, and to stay in my space.....not so sure it's not a self-serving act for her? lol

"come on Superman, you got this"


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Went to office, retrieved folders, retested and failed again so I bugged out, wiped everything I touched and came home at 5am. I'll prob overpost now...sorry in advance but I don't feel like work but am bored silly. Unvaxed #3 daughter lives here and is on my butt to take care of myself, and to stay in my space.....not so sure it's not a self-serving act for her? lol
> 
> "come on Superman, you got this"


I think I will go and get the last booster shot that is available. Why I have been putting it off, I haven't a clue. Maybe it's so Rose will keep asking me when I am going to get the booster. Gotta keep her on her toes.


----------



## zolasmum

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I will go and get the last booster shot that is available. Why I have been putting it off, I haven't a clue. Maybe it's so Rose will keep asking me when I am going to get the booster. Gotta keep her on her toes.


Please do get it - what would Opo do without you !
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> THAT's a truck Ray? It's missing the front end! That has to be scary for you personally....glad that your boy and his wife were ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cathie, you & Ray know how scary it is for us compromised folks. I hadn't know that you also have that little breathing issue. Pre-vax Jan '20 was "Death on a Platter" for emphysema patients so you are pretty tough Ms Cathie to have beaten it then! Not hungry at all...ate most of a Banquet pot pie yesterday while a steak sits defrosted in the fridge...and I ate some cookies, cherries, grapes and a banana. Sounds like a little kids meal, doesn't it? LOL


That's what I did. Anything I thought I could stomach I shoved in my mouth. Even if it was a chicken bouillon cube broth just something. And try to move now and then because it helps prevent pneumonia. I also have high blood pressure, osteoporosis, old age, mitral valve prolapse tendency etc etc. I also refused to think about the doomsday outcome and just concentrated on getting my routine for the day done each day. My animals always help me through the bad times because they keep me moving. Joe's the monkey that can't hear a dang thing


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Yup, you guys were right, positive covid test.....damn! That whole emphysema thing and 52% lung capacity concerns me most but I already reached out to my Dr and my ex is a nurse so I sent a pic of the test to her since the "T" line was weird looking. I'll go in tomorrow since I get in hours before anyone else and get some more test packages and will retest and leave if still positive.
> 
> I'm not supposed to get sick! LOL


It's everywhere at the moment. Between covid, flu and the common cold all the winter bugs are on the attack. I hope you feel better soon Jeff and that the symptoms stay mild and don't affect your chest. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I had mentioned my son Adam and his wife were in a accident Christmas eve. The police finally released the truck.
> View attachment 353093


Wow that's dreadful! They were lucky to get off so lightly. I hope they're recovering OK.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> THAT's a truck Ray? It's missing the front end! That has to be scary for you personally....glad that your boy and his wife were ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cathie, you & Ray know how scary it is for us compromised folks. I hadn't know that you also have that little breathing issue. Pre-vax Jan '20 was "Death on a Platter" for emphysema patients so you are pretty tough Ms Cathie to have beaten it then! Not hungry at all...ate most of a Banquet pot pie yesterday while a steak sits defrosted in the fridge...and I ate some cookies, cherries, grapes and a banana. Sounds like a little kids meal, doesn't it? LOL


One of my sisters and her husband have both lost their sense of taste and smell this time, so they have no appetite either.


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> I think I will go and get the last booster shot that is available. Why I have been putting it off, I haven't a clue. Maybe it's so Rose will keep asking me when I am going to get the booster. Gotta keep her on her toes.


Yes its definitely worth getting Ray. The jab doesn't stop you getting covid but the symptoms are so much milder with it. Better to have a sore arm for a day or so than end up in hospital.
I haven't had my flu jab yet but going to book for that this week.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
We've had heavy rain and strong winds all day again so not ventured further than the garden to feed my birds. 
Lola has also stayed in his hide and had room service today - he knows how to look after himself! 
I was going to take my Xmas tree down today but can't bring myself to break the 12th night tradition so looks like it will stay up until at least Thursday (or maybe Friday).
I hope you're all having a good a good Tuesday.


----------



## jeff kushner

Ms Cathie definitely gets the "Iron Man" award! ----with that list,_ I would have bought life insurance _on you(teasing of course)! 

Someone or something is looking out for you, probably so you can lend continued guidance to those of us that appreciate it!

Thanks Lyn & co...Kerry made me promise to keep up the Mucinex D to help keep my chest clear and I stay out of bed during the daytime unless I have company and we all know that ain't happening this week.

My ex(a nurse) called to make sure I was staying on it as well. Her current husband Mark, is very sick and the Dr has told her that covid has affected his kidneys. She is a kidney disease survivor so this hits her hard. My oldest daughter confided that her mom is very frightened for him. I can't imagine. They just get to the point of comfortable retirement and he's so ill. 



We're doing fine. I ate a big bowl of cherries, a bunch of Jawbreakers, a couple of cupcakes and half that steak, & even cut in Matilda for a share. 



Kerry is out with covid also, so I call her every two hours to say; "So, did you know Kerry gave me covid"? 

LOL

I don't feel really any worse than a normal day at this point, just a little medicine-head stuff which is as weird to me as those chills were. Reminded me of coming off the narcs when I played football after getting sober. Damn addictions! On the upside, I figure that 4-5 days inside my biosystem is enough to kill any pathogen so I should be go to go from here on out......

Actually on the inside, I feel VERY humbled....and blessed because this really hasn't been bad by any metric and just by the odds, it could be a very different picture.


----------



## MariaBingham

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Two points for Barbara, one for being first to reply and one for being marginally confused.
> Oh and a bonus point for being polite and saying thank you.
> if you do need anything, just ask, and I will be happy to say 'wibble'.


Hello Tidgy’s Dad
Maybe you can help us…..Tatty and Bogle are two year old Hermans. Bogle enjoyed his first hibernation for three weeks, whilst Tatty continued to chomp away on his greens. That was way back in 2022, but recently they are both listless, eating very little, wanting to sleep. What are your thoughts on the life of a heat bulb? Perhaps theirs is not functioning to its optimum and causing these symptoms? It is almost two years old now…..Would love to hear your views x


----------



## Lyn W

MariaBingham said:


> Hello Tidgy’s Dad
> Maybe you can help us…..Tatty and Bogle are two year old Hermans. Bogle enjoyed his first hibernation for three weeks, whilst Tatty continued to chomp away on his greens. That was way back in 2022, but recently they are both listless, eating very little, wanting to sleep. What are your thoughts on the life of a heat bulb? Perhaps theirs is not functioning to its optimum and causing these symptoms? It is almost two years old now…..Would love to hear your views x


Hi Maria,
Tidgy's Dad started this thread but rarely posts now.
You may be better posting this in the Health thread asap with pics of their enclosure and lamps you use for uvb basking and night heat, You'll get a lot more responses from people with more medical knowledge.
You can check what their temps should be here - if they are are too cold they will be inactive and won't eat.





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org




I think you probably need to make them warmer to start with - they shouldn't hibernate if they have eaten because the food will rot in their gut and turn toxic, but see what others say on the Tortoise Health thread and read the caresheet to check their living conditions are right.


----------



## Lyn W

MariaBingham said:


> Hello Tidgy’s Dad
> Maybe you can help us…..Tatty and Bogle are two year old Hermans. Bogle enjoyed his first hibernation for three weeks, whilst Tatty continued to chomp away on his greens. That was way back in 2022, but recently they are both listless, eating very little, wanting to sleep. What are your thoughts on the life of a heat bulb? Perhaps theirs is not functioning to its optimum and causing these symptoms? It is almost two years old now…..Would love to hear your views x


Lamps which just give heat should be OK for 2 years but uvb lamps need to be replaced much more often.


----------



## Lyn W

MariaBingham said:


> Hello Tidgy’s Dad
> Maybe you can help us…..Tatty and Bogle are two year old Hermans. Bogle enjoyed his first hibernation for three weeks, whilst Tatty continued to chomp away on his greens. That was way back in 2022, but recently they are both listless, eating very little, wanting to sleep. What are your thoughts on the life of a heat bulb? Perhaps theirs is not functioning to its optimum and causing these symptoms? It is almost two years old now…..Would love to hear your views x


All the information you need to know has been collated here to save searching through the threads they were originally posted in





Info For New People. Please Read This First.


Hello and welcome to tortoiseforum.org! We are all glad you are here! There is no other forum like this anywhere. We have tens of thousands of members from all over the world ranging from kids with their first tortoise to people who have been breeding and keeping high end tortoises since the...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all.
> We've had heavy rain and strong winds all day again so not ventured further than the garden to feed my birds.
> Lola has also stayed in his hide and had room service today - he knows how to look after himself!
> I was going to take my Xmas tree down today but can't bring myself to break the 12th night tradition so looks like it will stay up until at least Thursday (or maybe Friday).
> I hope you're all having a good a good Tuesday.


We've had heavy rain today too. It started right on time like the weather girl said it would at 2am which sucked because I was up and couldn't go back to sleep because of it. So I've been up and then it poured on and off all day  when I had business to do. It was warm though. It's 60°f at 5:30pm. Now the temp's supposed to drop a bit to 30's to 40's and having rain through Friday. Hopefully our backyard won't turn into a pond.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Ms Cathie definitely gets the "Iron Man" award! ----with that list,_ I would have bought life insurance _on you(teasing of course)!
> 
> Someone or something is looking out for you, probably so you can lend continued guidance to those of us that appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks Lyn & co...Kerry made me promise to keep up the Mucinex D to help keep my chest clear and I stay out of bed during the daytime unless I have company and we all know that ain't happening this week.
> 
> My ex(a nurse) called to make sure I was staying on it as well. Her current husband Mark, is very sick and the Dr has told her that covid has affected his kidneys. She is a kidney disease survivor so this hits her hard. My oldest daughter confided that her mom is very frightened for him. I can't imagine. They just get to the point of comfortable retirement and he's so ill.
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing fine. I ate a big bowl of cherries, a bunch of Jawbreakers, a couple of cupcakes and half that steak, & even cut in Matilda for a share.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry is out with covid also, so I call her every two hours to say; "So, did you know Kerry gave me covid"?
> 
> LOL
> 
> I don't feel really any worse than a normal day at this point, just a little medicine-head stuff which is as weird to me as those chills were. Reminded me of coming off the narcs when I played football after getting sober. Damn addictions! On the upside, I figure that 4-5 days inside my biosystem is enough to kill any pathogen so I should be go to go from here on out......
> 
> Actually on the inside, I feel VERY humbled....and blessed because this really hasn't been bad by any metric and just by the odds, it could be a very different picture.


I bought life insurance long ago on myself. I'll be rich if I croak  I do agree with the Mucinex . Try the 600mg . I take one a day.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Saw this and have to post it. Tom is right about dogs and tortoises, but it goes both wayshttps://www.facebook.com/reel/508932044524382?mibextid=9drbnH&s=yWDuG2&fs=e


----------



## Lyn W

Blackdog1714 said:


> Saw this and have to post it. Tom is right about dogs and tortoises, but it goes both wayshttps://www.facebook.com/reel/508932044524382?mibextid=9drbnH&s=yWDuG2&fs=e


Dog got what he deserved and tort got lucky that time!


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> We've had heavy rain today too. It started right on time like the weather girl said it would at 2am which sucked because I was up and couldn't go back to sleep because of it. So I've been up and then it poured on and off all day  when I had business to do. It was warm though. It's 60°f at 5:30pm. Now the temp's supposed to drop a bit to 30's to 40's and having rain through Friday. Hopefully our backyard won't turn into a pond.


Rain eased so far today but still have strong winds causing mayhem. 
Our recycling bins haven't been emptied for 3 weeks so you can imagine the piles of it left outside homes waiting to go, with all the extra Xmas waste too. All that is being blown around and will be left until residents pick it up. Sadly there's only a few of us prepared to do that. 
Heard on the news that Europe has broken records for the highest temps for the first week in Jan.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning all. 
It's a wild and windy day here but not so much rain about today. 
Not much planned for today - a trip to the library is about as exciting as it gets - maybe I should be grateful for that. I couldn't stand any more drama so early in the year!
Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## jeff kushner

I actually had the slider open in my room last night it was like 55F at 3AM. I'm enjoying my gas heat not coming on!


I think the rain Ms Cathie got is coming this way though....sun is out for now so I'll take it!


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> I actually had the slider open in my room last night it was like 55F at 3AM. I'm enjoying my gas heat not coming on!
> 
> 
> I think the rain Ms Cathie got is coming this way though....sun is out for now so I'll take it!



Yes, same here. Bedroom windows open all day and night & we switched on the overhead fan too. Just too muggy outside. At least we are saving on the heating bill.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Rain eased so far today but still have strong winds causing mayhem.
> Our recycling bins haven't been emptied for 3 weeks so you can imagine the piles of it left outside homes waiting to go, with all the extra Xmas waste too. All that is being blown around and will be left until residents pick it up. Sadly there's only a few of us prepared to do that.
> Heard on the news that Europe has broken records for the highest temps for the first week in Jan.


Yes and our temps are still in the 60'sf today. It's supposed to cool down to the somewhat "normal" temps for January tonight. But they're still not the normal temps I remember. We used to get snow instead of rain. And it was deep snow. Instead we get several inches of rain. If we get 2 inches of rain it should equate to 20 inches of snow.(at least that's what I learned as a child in school) it hasn't been normal for a long time.


----------



## Maro2Bear

In addition to making and selling 30 Bluebird nest boxes all before Christmas I just finished up a bespoke bird feeding station for one of the BB customers (who purchased 4 nest boxes).

So, here is what the “customer” had in their tree.



And here is what I just finished up (Fir & Eastern Red Cedar).










I’m not sure how much to charge.


----------



## jeff kushner

Nice woodworking.............and we both know that if I buy that on Amazon, I'm paying $50+ for a hand made feeder.

I'd have the same dilemma though...I wouldn't charge enough either....


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> In addition to making and selling 30 Bluebird nest boxes all before Christmas I just finished up a bespoke bird feeding station for one of the BB customers (who purchased 4 nest boxes).
> 
> So, here is what the “customer” had in their tree.
> View attachment 353129
> 
> 
> And here is what I just finished up (Fir & Eastern Red Cedar).
> 
> View attachment 353130
> 
> 
> View attachment 353131
> 
> 
> View attachment 353132
> 
> 
> I’m not sure how much to charge.


Well here is a formula I found (as if you couldn't ) materials cost (+10%)+(hourly rate x project time) - any discounts you deem necessary. nice.


----------



## Cathie G

I found a feeder I'm not sure about yet. Walmart is finally doing a clearance sale on their bird feeders. It was $17. I kinda like it because the sparrows can't just throw out the seed all over the yard. They'll all have to work for it. I got sick of watching the Cardinals, doves, and larger birds being cat bate because they had to eat off of the ground also. Now they can work for a living too in safety. So we'll see.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> Wow that's dreadful! They were lucky to get off so lightly. I hope they're recovering OK.


Adam had to take a week off from work. He is still having lots of pain in his foot. Was going to a specialist today or yesterday. I can't remember ! He drives a forklift at General Motors, but his injured foot and ankle is used for the brake pedal. 
He is definitely lucky that his injuries were not worse. He never uses his seat belt. Good thing there was airbags.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Ms Cathie definitely gets the "Iron Man" award! ----with that list,_ I would have bought life insurance _on you(teasing of course)!
> 
> Someone or something is looking out for you, probably so you can lend continued guidance to those of us that appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks Lyn & co...Kerry made me promise to keep up the Mucinex D to help keep my chest clear and I stay out of bed during the daytime unless I have company and we all know that ain't happening this week.
> 
> My ex(a nurse) called to make sure I was staying on it as well. Her current husband Mark, is very sick and the Dr has told her that covid has affected his kidneys. She is a kidney disease survivor so this hits her hard. My oldest daughter confided that her mom is very frightened for him. I can't imagine. They just get to the point of comfortable retirement and he's so ill.
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing fine. I ate a big bowl of cherries, a bunch of Jawbreakers, a couple of cupcakes and half that steak, & even cut in Matilda for a share.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry is out with covid also, so I call her every two hours to say; "So, did you know Kerry gave me covid"?
> 
> LOL
> 
> I don't feel really any worse than a normal day at this point, just a little medicine-head stuff which is as weird to me as those chills were. Reminded me of coming off the narcs when I played football after getting sober. Damn addictions! On the upside, I figure that 4-5 days inside my biosystem is enough to kill any pathogen so I should be go to go from here on out......
> 
> Actually on the inside, I feel VERY humbled....and blessed because this really hasn't been bad by any metric and just by the odds, it could be a very different picture.


Sounds like you are handling the covid physically and mentally. Hang in there!


----------



## jeff kushner

Ray--Opo said:


> He drives a forklift at General Motors, but his injured foot and ankle is used for the brake pedal.
> He is definitely lucky that his injuries were not worse. He never uses his seat belt. Good thing there was airbags.



God bless airbags....

THAT is a shock to me Ray, that your son doesn't wear seatbelts......not that I'm "Mr. Safety" by any means......just considering what happened to Dad, I would have thought differently. 

Thanks Ray, had a vid conference with my Dr yesterday and she said by my appearance and reported indicators suggested that I didn't need paxlovid or remdesivir.

I have a boss at at work like most folks............... can you imagine the fun that is, being my boss? 

So at 4pm, boss called me yesterday to see how I was doing......he was surprised that I sounded so healthy because he knows of course about that lung issue. He said "with your lungs, you sure are one lucky man". 
"There's no rush to come back. There's nothing pressing, is there(fear filled his voice....lol)?"
I think he was trying to suggest that I take Friday off too. At work, we are in one of those rare instances in Construction where our Estimating Dept's success's exceeded the capabilities of Project Management. They have been crying upstairs for 6 weeks, working weekends too and when I turned over a Hotel I closed before vacation, I thought I saw tears! LOL

It's actually been a surprise to get the calls/texts from coworkers because in my industry, we tend to not to be very warm & fuzzy at work, but it does feel good inside!


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> God bless airbags....
> 
> THAT is a shock to me Ray, that your son doesn't wear seatbelts......not that I'm "Mr. Safety" by any means......just considering what happened to Dad, I would have thought differently.
> 
> Thanks Ray, had a vid conference with my Dr yesterday and she said by my appearance and reported indicators suggested that I didn't need paxlovid or remdesivir.
> 
> I have a boss at at work like most folks............... can you imagine the fun that is, being my boss?
> 
> So at 4pm, boss called me yesterday to see how I was doing......he was surprised that I sounded so healthy because he knows of course about that lung issue. He said "with your lungs, you sure are one lucky man".
> "There's no rush to come back. There's nothing pressing, is there(fear filled his voice....lol)?"
> I think he was trying to suggest that I take Friday off too. At work, we are in one of those rare instances in Construction where our Estimating Dept's success's exceeded the capabilities of Project Management. They have been crying upstairs for 6 weeks, working weekends too and when I turned over a Hotel I closed before vacation, I thought I saw tears! LOL
> 
> It's actually been a surprise to get the calls/texts from coworkers because in my industry, we tend to not to be very warm & fuzzy at work, but it does feel good inside!


I rarely wore a seat belt, but when I met Rose in 2009. She was so insistent about me wearing one. I just started wearing it. I would have to say, it probably saved my life. I have 2 sons that don't wear a seat belt. In fact the last time we were in the Florida Keys. Joe received a ticket for not having it on. 
Hope you keep progressing on getting well.


----------



## MariaBingham

Lyn W said:


> Hi Maria,
> Tidgy's Dad started this thread but rarely posts now.
> You may be better posting this in the Health thread asap with pics of their enclosure and lamps you use for uvb basking and night heat, You'll get a lot more responses from people with more medical knowledge.
> You can check what their temps should be here - if they are are too cold they will be inactive and won't eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you probably need to make them warmer to start with - they shouldn't hibernate if they have eaten because the food will rot in their gut and turn toxic, but see what others say on the Tortoise Health thread and read the caresheet to check their living conditions are right.


Thank you Lyn, I’ll do that x


----------



## jeff kushner

Well, I think that after getting so bored that I got excited by putting the new Reg sticker on my truck then spending an hour cleaning the kitchen counters and stove w/ Nelly banging out Country Grammar, Poker Face and some other throwbacks WFO, I can officially claim victory! BAM!
I know when I've hurt myself doing stuff, boredom is the sign that those super powers are on the uptick and "all will be well". Honestly, I'm relieved and very humbled....I have done nothing to deserve this easy a ride.......attitude of gratitude.

LOL...just had a homemade milkshake!


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> God bless airbags....
> 
> THAT is a shock to me Ray, that your son doesn't wear seatbelts......not that I'm "Mr. Safety" by any means......just considering what happened to Dad, I would have thought differently.
> 
> Thanks Ray, had a vid conference with my Dr yesterday and she said by my appearance and reported indicators suggested that I didn't need paxlovid or remdesivir.
> 
> I have a boss at at work like most folks............... can you imagine the fun that is, being my boss?
> 
> So at 4pm, boss called me yesterday to see how I was doing......he was surprised that I sounded so healthy because he knows of course about that lung issue. He said "with your lungs, you sure are one lucky man".
> "There's no rush to come back. There's nothing pressing, is there(fear filled his voice....lol)?"
> I think he was trying to suggest that I take Friday off too. At work, we are in one of those rare instances in Construction where our Estimating Dept's success's exceeded the capabilities of Project Management. They have been crying upstairs for 6 weeks, working weekends too and when I turned over a Hotel I closed before vacation, I thought I saw tears! LOL
> 
> It's actually been a surprise to get the calls/texts from coworkers because in my industry, we tend to not to be very warm & fuzzy at work, but it does feel good inside!


It seems to me you are doing really good with the COVID . Just the fact that you've been able to get here on TFO tells me that. I'm glad


----------



## Cathie G

Even though I am liking this new feeder the sparrows don't really. Some are smarter though and know which side their bread is going to be buttered on.. A jay was able to perch on it today and get some plus a few sparrows. Most of the sparrows are trying to milk out everything left in the old feeder and won't touch the new one at all. They'll get the hang of it though when I remove the old one once and for all. They'll get tired of seeing their buddies get seed and decide to join them  Another thing I like about it is the drain holes in the seed dish so the seed doesn't sit wet. I think the larger birds are going to like it because they can finally perch safely. This should prove to be fun to watch and get pictures.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> I found a feeder I'm not sure about yet. Walmart is finally doing a clearance sale on their bird feeders. It was $17. I kinda like it because the sparrows can't just throw out the seed all over the yard. They'll all have to work for it. I got sick of watching the Cardinals, doves, and larger birds being cat bate because they had to eat off of the ground also. Now they can work for a living too in safety. So we'll see.
> View attachment 353136
> View attachment 353135


Looks nice and easy to clean. Does the base have drainage holes so the seeds don't swim?


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Adam had to take a week off from work. He is still having lots of pain in his foot. Was going to a specialist today or yesterday. I can't remember ! He drives a forklift at General Motors, but his injured foot and ankle is used for the brake pedal.
> He is definitely lucky that his injuries were not worse. He never uses his seat belt. Good thing there was airbags.


That must make work difficult and very painful for him.
Seat belts have been compulsory in the UK since the 80s I think. I never used to use mine before then and it took ages for it to become an automatic thing to do even when I was a passenger. I'm sure they do save lives though.


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> God bless airbags....
> 
> THAT is a shock to me Ray, that your son doesn't wear seatbelts......not that I'm "Mr. Safety" by any means......just considering what happened to Dad, I would have thought differently.
> 
> Thanks Ray, had a vid conference with my Dr yesterday and she said by my appearance and reported indicators suggested that I didn't need paxlovid or remdesivir.
> 
> I have a boss at at work like most folks............... can you imagine the fun that is, being my boss?
> 
> So at 4pm, boss called me yesterday to see how I was doing......he was surprised that I sounded so healthy because he knows of course about that lung issue. He said "with your lungs, you sure are one lucky man".
> "There's no rush to come back. There's nothing pressing, is there(fear filled his voice....lol)?"
> I think he was trying to suggest that I take Friday off too. At work, we are in one of those rare instances in Construction where our Estimating Dept's success's exceeded the capabilities of Project Management. They have been crying upstairs for 6 weeks, working weekends too and when I turned over a Hotel I closed before vacation, I thought I saw tears! LOL
> 
> It's actually been a surprise to get the calls/texts from coworkers because in my industry, we tend to not to be very warm & fuzzy at work, but it does feel good inside!


Nice to know you are missed and thought of. Hope you are taking it easy, most people I know tend to start feeling better only to be floored by it again a few days later. It's a weird bug.


----------



## Lyn W

Cathie G said:


> ............Another thing I like about it is the drain holes in the seed dish so the seed doesn't sit wet. I think the larger birds are going to like it because they can finally perch safely. This should prove to be fun to watch and get pictures.


Ignore my question in my last post to you - you just answered it!
Yes they'll get used to it. 
I started to put seed on a the surface of a sun dial I have and the sparrows like that, there is a lot less waste too. Unfortunately I can only do that when it's dry or the sunflower hearts get soaked in a puddle of water.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all and good morning to any UK or SA members popping in.
More heavy showers for us and high winds again today, but it seems to have calmed down for a while.
My Xmas tree etc are down and waiting to be put back in the attic and the Xmas cards are ready for recycling. So that's Xmas done and dusted for another year and we are almost a week into 2023 already - only another 354 days to next Xmas!!
I hope you are all having a good Thursday - mine's over and I'm off to bed.
Nos Da!


----------



## Cathie G

Give them a new feeder and they will come  I got to watch 2 tiny chicaddees today getting used to the new feeder. Their parents must have liked my yard.


----------



## Cathie G

MariaBingham said:


> Thank you Lyn, I’ll do that x


You could always come back to the CDR just to talk if you want. also


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Ignore my question in my last post to you - you just answered it!
> Yes they'll get used to it.
> I started to put seed on a the surface of a sun dial I have and the sparrows like that, there is a lot less waste too. Unfortunately I can only do that when it's dry or the sunflower hearts get soaked in a puddle of water.


I was tickled cause the birds decided they do love it. But I don't think it would hurt to put sunflower seeds on a sundial even if it rains a bit. Birds like sprouts and with seeds that's probably what would happen if they sit a day or two. And knowing sparrows there won't be any leftovers anyway dang scavengers


----------



## jeff kushner

OK, why did I want to come to work again?....I need some affirmation! LOL

I guess the upside is that it's only a "1 day work week" for me!

Now, if I can just remember what I have to do this morning......


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Well, I think that after getting so bored that I got excited by putting the new Reg sticker on my truck then spending an hour cleaning the kitchen counters and stove w/ Nelly banging out Country Grammar, Poker Face and some other throwbacks WFO, I can officially claim victory! BAM!
> I know when I've hurt myself doing stuff, boredom is the sign that those super powers are on the uptick and "all will be well". Honestly, I'm relieved and very humbled....I have done nothing to deserve this easy a ride.......attitude of gratitude.
> 
> LOL...just had a homemade milkshake!


What flavor milkshake?


----------



## Ray--Opo

Lyn W said:


> That must make work difficult and very painful for him.
> Seat belts have been compulsory in the UK since the 80s I think. I never used to use mine before then and it took ages for it to become an automatic thing to do even when I was a passenger. I'm sure they do save lives though.


Rose and I had our seatbelts during the accident. The airbags didn't go off though. Not sure why!


----------



## Lyn W

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I had our seatbelts during the accident. The airbags didn't go off though. Not sure why!


Thank goodness!
(for the seat belts not the airbags!)


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all.
Happy Friday!
It was quite a nice day today and we even got to see the sun - until about 4.30 pm and then the heavens opened again and will stay open for the weekend with the return of strong winds.  . I hope we have some decent 'weather' weather this year.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yeah, it’s Friday & finally some cooler temperatures! A solid 50, some sunshine too.

Dropped off the new Feeding Station to my “customer” who was very pleased with the end result.

Here’s one last pix prior to delivery.


----------



## jeff kushner

LOL....vanilla Ray. I had to buy chocolate last week but I still had enough vanilla for a shake! I asked bout the seatbelts cause I thought it was automatic for folks younger than me to wear them. I fell out of a car while playing with the door when I was a little kid (everyone should have known then) and my dad took seatbelts from a junkyard car and installed them in our car. It was pretty well enforced for all of us after that. 

Kerry's coming over later this evening. I think we'll try to get the release code from Mint for my phone # so I can try Visible out. Got to get emissions done on my truck too but I can go to the self-serve variety. 

Glad the weather is nice across the pond today for you today Lyn ........though all hell is getting ready to break loose for the Royals in 3-4 days!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Rose and I had our seatbelts during the accident. The airbags didn't go off though. Not sure why!


I've always used seatbelts but I didn't start that for safety. I'm small and don't like not being held stable in a car. When they passed the seatbelt laws I barely noticed it. I think I'd be really stressed if airbags inflated on me.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> LOL....vanilla Ray. I had to buy chocolate last week but I still had enough vanilla for a shake! I asked bout the seatbelts cause I thought it was automatic for folks younger than me to wear them. I fell out of a car while playing with the door when I was a little kid (everyone should have known then) and my dad took seatbelts from a junkyard car and installed them in our car. It was pretty well enforced for all of us after that.
> 
> Kerry's coming over later this evening. I think we'll try to get the release code from Mint for my phone # so I can try Visible out. Got to get emissions done on my truck too but I can go to the self-serve variety.
> 
> Glad the weather is nice across the pond today for you today Lyn ........though all hell is getting ready to break loose for the Royals in 3-4 days!


No wonder you think you're Superman . I used to say my youngest son could leap tall buildings with a single bound because he could and tried. He later did roofing among everything else.I had to watch him like a hawk. I'm glad to see you are getting through the covid thing though. Yeah  Thank God for blessings.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Yeah, it’s Friday & finally some cooler temperatures! A solid 50, some sunshine too.
> 
> Dropped off the new Feeding Station to my “customer” who was very pleased with the end result.
> 
> Here’s one last pix prior to delivery.
> 
> View attachment 353175


It's really nice. What did you finally charge? And I'm wondering about the Blue Bird nesting houses. Will those entice them to come or do other small birds like them too? I haven't seen Blue birds for many years. That doesn't mean they aren't here. I may just not have suitable nesting spots.


----------



## Lyn W

Lyn W said:


> I hope we have some decent 'weather' weather this year.


.....that should have said 'winter' weather.......
We've actually got flood alerts out now for the local river, the defences are pretty good here so hopefully we'll be OK.
Can anyone lend me a boat though - just in case?


----------



## Lyn W

jeff kushner said:


> Glad the weather is nice across the pond today for you today Lyn ........though all hell is getting ready to break loose for the Royals in 3-4 days!


It's already started as bits of THE book and tv interview are emerging. Seems like nothing is sacred to him now.
Have a lovely weekend with Kerry, glad she's feeling better too.


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> .....that should have said 'winter' weather.......
> We've actually got flood alerts out now for the local river, the defences are pretty good here so hopefully we'll be OK.
> Can anyone lend me a boat though - just in case?


We're supposed to get some snow today. We'll see. Promises promises. that'll be better then a pond in my backyard. I'm about to turn my TV off so I don't have to hear how dysfunctional our rulers are for even one more day. And they call us peons dysfunctional whatever. And then to hear them tell it they have to reveal on the world stage what everyone already knew so we won't feel alone anymore  I'd love to lone you a boat  so we can sail away


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon, 
The rain continues but it did stop long enough for me to pop to the shop for Lola. 
The river is really high but still has quite a way to go before it breaches the banks so I think we're OK. 
It would be a big problem if any large trees fell and got stuck under our old bridge. That's what happened the last time the town flooded when I was much younger. Fortunately the waters stopped at the end of my street so our houses stayed dry. Hopefully the trees will be safe.
I hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Cathie G

It's been kinda nice today. I felt like hanging my little Feit camera outside. Especially after I saw that new larger beautiful woodpecker visiting again. I only managed to capture my little Downy. I'll get the bigger guy now that I have some energy.
View attachment 1673129256969.mp4


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's been kinda nice today. I felt like hanging my little Feit camera outside. Especially after I saw that new larger beautiful woodpecker visiting again. I only managed to capture my little Downy. I'll get the bigger guy now that I have some energy.
> View attachment 353193


What's really nice too is how I got more energy within 24 hours. Sabine and I were in agreement about the benefits of echanecea. She even advised me to take it to prevent covid here on TFO. and well I was laughing because I knew she was so correct  yesterday I started taking the angustifolia version for the first time and today my energy is returning. This time I know why I actually do need it though. I'm really glad I have an actual diagnosis. have lymphacitic colitis.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> What's really nice too is how I got more energy within 24 hours. Sabine and I were in agreement about the benefits of echanecea. She even advised me to take it to prevent covid here on TFO. and well I was laughing because I knew she was so correct  yesterday I started taking the angustifolia version for the first time and today my energy is returning. This time I know why I actually do need it though. I'm really glad I have an actual diagnosis. have lymphacitic colitis.


Do you happen to have Celiac disease?


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Good morning/afternoon,
> The rain continues but it did stop long enough for me to pop to the shop for Lola.
> The river is really high but still has quite a way to go before it breaches the banks so I think we're OK.
> It would be a big problem if any large trees fell and got stuck under our old bridge. That's what happened the last time the town flooded when I was much younger. Fortunately the waters stopped at the end of my street so our houses stayed dry. Hopefully the trees will be safe.
> I hope everyone has a good Saturday.


Good afternoon.
Here, it is still extremely cold and windy. I managed to rush and buy a few things, after I heard that a further drop in temperature is expected with _heavy _rain.
Take care.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> Good afternoon.
> Here, it is still extremely cold and windy. I managed to rush and buy a few things, after I heard that a further drop in temperature is expected with _heavy _rain.
> Take care.


What season of the year is it in Jordan now? How are you and Ollie doing?


----------



## Gillian M

Ray--Opo said:


> What season of the year is it in Jordan now? How are you and Ollie doing?


Winter. And it's extremely cold at this time of the year. It snows almost every year, whereas we all get stuck at home. It reminds me of lockdown during corona. During snow, nobody is allowed out. If one is in need of anything or if in need of help (God forbid), one has to call CDD (Civil Defense Dept.)

Oli and I are fine, thanks, though neither of us is enjoying this cold weather: we're both cold blooded.


----------



## Gillian M

@Ray--Opo look at this:



During a snow storm in Jordan.


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> Good afternoon.
> Here, it is still extremely cold and windy. I managed to rush and buy a few things, after I heard that a further drop in temperature is expected with _heavy _rain.
> Take care.


Stay warm and dry Gillian. Have you had any snow yet this year?


----------



## Lyn W

Gillian M said:


> @Ray--Opo look at this:
> 
> View attachment 353215
> 
> During a snow storm in Jordan.


I never used to think of Jordan having snow before I heard of your experiences Gillian. It looks more like the UK in our 'old' winters - global warming has changed all that though. We could still have snow but nothing is guaranteed now.


----------



## Lyn W

Good morning/afternoon all.
We heavy rain again today with short respites in between the downpours. I've not been to look at the river yet but I should imagine it's still very high, with all the rain and water running off the sides off the valleys. 
Lola has been out and about, eaten and has had a good soak so it's been quite a busy day for him! I should think he'll be ready for a good rest soon. 
I hope you all have a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> Stay warm and dry Gillian. Have you had any snow yet this year?


Thanks Lyn. Am trying to keep warm and dry, though I'm having difficulty, a lot of difficulty. 

No , no snow yet. But it's expected any moment from December to March. Imagine, I heard that it snowed in April, here, decades ago. Incredible.


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> I never used to think of Jordan having snow before I heard of your experiences Gillian. It looks more like the UK in our 'old' winters - global warming has changed all that though. We could still have snow but nothing is guaranteed now.


One thing that shocked me a couple of days ago was: snow in Kuwait, where temperature exceeds 50 degrees C in Summer! Yep, global warming.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Mr Fox late for his chicken n gravy dinner.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Gillian M said:


> @Ray--Opo look at this:
> 
> View attachment 353215
> 
> During a snow storm in Jordan.


Nice snowman!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Fox late for his chicken n gravy dinner.
> 
> View attachment 353218


Wow! Your camera takes great pictures!!


----------



## Cathie G

Ray--Opo said:


> Do you happen to have Celiac disease?


I don't think so. My type is from a microorganism. Still probably the same kind of diet. They couldn't or wouldn't tell me what germy little bug.it is. I asked.. At least I have a diagnosis finally and know exactly what I'm fighting. Echinacea is helping again.  I only started Friday. Each day is getting better so far. I can't wait to get my full energy back.


----------



## Cathie G

Gillian M said:


> Thanks Lyn. Am trying to keep warm and dry, though I'm having difficulty, a lot of difficulty.
> 
> No , no snow yet. But it's expected any moment from December to March. Imagine, I heard that it snowed in April, here, decades ago. Incredible.


It was snowy and very cold the day I received Sapphire my little Russian. That was in the last part of May about 15 years ago. Now adays, I can put him in his outdoor enclosure in May.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Mr Fox late for his chicken n gravy dinner.
> 
> View attachment 353218


I love that picture. What kinda camera is that


----------



## jeff kushner

Here's my TMI for the day....

Anyone else get depressed for like 2-3 days bad? I figure that no more sleep then 2 or 3 hours together for so long led to the migraines non-stop for a week, attributed to it. Of course getting sick really blew me away last week and prob was part of it. 
It doesn't happen often but every once in a while, I lose the "fight for sanity" temporarily against chronic pain. Those that deal with it, know what I mean. Kerry left Sat eve to pick up her son from BWI after she took me up to get my emission self-test done that she had to do for me. Just felt incapable to accomplishing anything other than the "must-do's". We never got round to the phone stuff as my phone wasn't compatible with the service I had selected and I just didn't have it in me to shop more.

The thing is, I generally don't get that way but once every couple of years according to Kerry. I take no daily meds for anything. They give me an inhaler for the breathing issues but I'm a bit remiss in using it. I forget all the time. 

I guess coming in here this morning was good as I feel better than I have in 3 days.

I figure that EVERYONE had a better weekend!! LOL


----------



## Maro2Bear

Cathie G said:


> I love that picture. What kinda camera is that



Camera I’m using is this one here. It’s nice ‘cause it has a small solar panel that charges the built-in lithium battery pack. You also add in 4 AA batteries as back-up.









Campark T300/TC02 4K 30MP Solar Powered WiFi Bluetooth Trail Camera


Campark world’s No.1 Online Shopping Site for Trail Camera With Night Vision, FHD 1080P Video & 14MP Photo Shot With high resolution ensure every detail will be captured, Campark T300 trail waterproof camera, and Largest Collection of Trail Camera, Colored Photos, and Much More - Buy Now!




www.campark.net


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Here's my TMI for the day....
> 
> Anyone else get depressed for like 2-3 days bad? I figure that no more sleep then 2 or 3 hours together for so long led to the migraines non-stop for a week, attributed to it. Of course getting sick really blew me away last week and prob was part of it.
> It doesn't happen often but every once in a while, I lose the "fight for sanity" temporarily against chronic pain. Those that deal with it, know what I mean. Kerry left Sat eve to pick up her son from BWI after she took me up to get my emission self-test done that she had to do for me. Just felt incapable to accomplishing anything other than the "must-do's". We never got round to the phone stuff as my phone wasn't compatible with the service I had selected and I just didn't have it in me to shop more.
> 
> The thing is, I generally don't get that way but once every couple of years according to Kerry. I take no daily meds for anything. They give me an inhaler for the breathing issues but I'm a bit remiss in using it. I forget all the time.
> 
> I guess coming in here this morning was good as I feel better than I have in 3 days.
> 
> I figure that EVERYONE had a better weekend!! LOL


I can't say that I don't get depressed with the health problems. And migraine tendencies is one of the places that covid will attack because it's a weak spot. Headache is one of the symptoms. I figure I've always had the colitis issue but covid made it real bad. I also will forget to take medicine when I'm really sick if I don't force myself to remember. One thing I do is make myself keep a written log and make my phone bug me with crazy alarms like a rooster crowing. When you're sick is not the time to forget to take regular medications especially with covid. It attacks your weakest spots. Now all that preacher teach thyself stuff is said. The "depression" from being unable to be as active is horrible and really hard to fight. It hits at 3:00 in the morning and tries to keep me up with no sleep. The only thing I've been able to use to fight it is to replace the bad thoughts with good thoughts and thankfulness and refuse to face it. Yep I'm like an ostrich burying my head in the sand. And YES this forum has been a Godsend to me also. Every day that I can get on here makes my day better.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Camera I’m using is this one here. It’s nice ‘cause it has a small solar panel that charges the built-in lithium battery pack. You also add in 4 AA batteries as back-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campark T300/TC02 4K 30MP Solar Powered WiFi Bluetooth Trail Camera
> 
> 
> Campark world’s No.1 Online Shopping Site for Trail Camera With Night Vision, FHD 1080P Video & 14MP Photo Shot With high resolution ensure every detail will be captured, Campark T300 trail waterproof camera, and Largest Collection of Trail Camera, Colored Photos, and Much More - Buy Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.campark.net


Does it have to have a subscription? That's one of the things I didn't like about the spy point. And it would take hundreds of pictures I didn't even want. I like controlling that with my phone when I want to. I would like one that I can lock to something also and trail cams usually enable you to do that. Yours sure takes a beautiful picture. And the price is pretty good.


----------



## jeff kushner

That's a nice camera for the money Mark....feature rich and takes great pics! Look at the link...did you photoshop the fox into your pic? LOL


I knew I wouldn't find myself alone,.....most choose wisely not to share too much but I no longer have reasons not to chat about it. Well I certainly wouldn't argue with you that covid magnifies migraine! It just sucks sometimes.....not the end of the world if you are prepared for it. The written log is a great idea a lot of folks do that with meds. I would too because I'd surely forget!
You know who is unflappable? Matilda my turtle....she's cool no matter what! She's currently hunting in her home behind me.


----------



## Cathie G

I did find good pictures today of that newest woodpecker but so far I've not been able to get my own picture . It is a common Red bellied but it's not common to me. I've not been able to identify the other one completely.My bird feeder is paying off because it's always stocked with woodpecker suet and seed blocks. I believe I've gotten 4 of the 7 types in Ohio visiting it and the Crab Apple tree. The chicaddees are still visiting also. Life's good. Lots of birds to watch.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> That's a nice camera for the money Mark....feature rich and takes great pics! Look at the link...did you photoshop the fox into your pic? LOL
> 
> 
> I knew I wouldn't find myself alone,.....most choose wisely not to share too much but I no longer have reasons not to chat about it. Well I certainly wouldn't argue with you that covid magnifies migraine! It just sucks sometimes.....not the end of the world if you are prepared for it. The written log is a great idea a lot of folks do that with meds. I would too because I'd surely forget!
> You know who is unflappable? Matilda my turtle....she's cool no matter what! She's currently hunting in her home behind me.



Nope, no photoshopping here. Camera sits about 10 ft from where that fox was eating his chicken dinner. That’s actually a a screenshot from the 20 second video that i have set. 51 20 second videos & a few good shots captured.

Ps - no subscription or paid service.


----------



## Yvonne G

jeff kushner said:


> That's a nice camera for the money Mark....feature rich and takes great pics! Look at the link...did you photoshop the fox into your pic? LOL
> 
> 
> I knew I wouldn't find myself alone,.....most choose wisely not to share too much but I no longer have reasons not to chat about it. Well I certainly wouldn't argue with you that covid magnifies migraine! It just sucks sometimes.....not the end of the world if you are prepared for it. The written log is a great idea a lot of folks do that with meds. I would too because I'd surely forget!
> You know who is unflappable? Matilda my turtle....she's cool no matter what! She's currently hunting in her home behind me.


I think "TMI" is what this thread is all about. We're all friends here, and that means we're interested in what you have to share. 

And along those lines, I think depression expresses differently with me. I'm thinking the reason for my recent 'laziness' is because I must be depressed. My house is a dirty mess. The yard needs so much work and I just don't want to do it. But you mentioning your Sunjoe chain saw made me order one from Amazon, so if I ever DO get any energy back, I've got a new, light weight chain saw to try out!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I think "TMI" is what this thread is all about. We're all friends here, and that means we're interested in what you have to share.
> 
> And along those lines, I think depression expresses differently with me. I'm thinking the reason for my recent 'laziness' is because I must be depressed. My house is a dirty mess. The yard needs so much work and I just don't want to do it. But you mentioning your Sunjoe chain saw made me order one from Amazon, so if I ever DO get any energy back, I've got a new, light weight chain saw to try out!


My house and yard is the same. Dang it. Every where I look is something I need to do. That's what is so depressing maybe it should be called overwhelmed  I've had no energy to do anything but my animals. And I have to pace myself to do them. They keep me trying though. Once in a while, I'll get so sick of seeing a chore, I talk myself into doing just one small part of it. And if I don't want to do more I don't have to. That's how I fool myself  into moving a little bit. Sometimes I'm able to do more then I thought I could. Sometimes not. Looks to me like you haven't given up hope. Wonder if I could lift a chainsaw


----------



## jeff kushner

Way back in the day, my mom was turning 65 and I asked her what she wanted for her birthday. My folks lived on 2 acres, too large a home for them but my dad loved his big garden....anyway, mom said she wanted an electric chainsaw. I laughed and she said that now that she was older the electric would be lighter and easier for her RA. It was a stretch for me & Peg but we bought her one. "When a 65 woman asks for a chainsaw, you buy her one" was justification enough. Funny how @65 now, I too appreciate it! Careful w/ the Sunjoe Y, the seal for the oil res doesn't seal well and it glopped up my stuff under it in my truck. I just oil it by hand every 6"-or so of diameter cut. Chain is still sharp!

I fell asleep at 7 and woke at 10, likely up for the night. Sucks but no headaches so there's that! 
Boy I can identify w/ the self-fulfilling downward spiral caused by my own lack of action. I don't sugarcoat it......We sit around watching, seeing that it's time to vac but not doing it, then it needs to be dusted and vac, yet we don't, then there's a mess in the kitchen, still needs dusting and vac.......yeah, that's too easy a trip for me so I have to stay on top of it but it is a major cause, as we all know already. Once it's all done, it feel so much better but sometimes it's tough, really tough.


----------



## jeff kushner

Ended up falling back asleep around 2 till the alarm woke me at 4....then a 9 minute race till I left for work.....gosh is was cold out!

Maybe today I'll actually DO a couple of things when I get home, like vac and dusting. Having neatness around me is stress relieving! 

I need to get my daughter to call Ally to find out where the lien release is, they are by far the worst at posting. They are always 3-4 months behind. I got angry and just paid it off but now they want you to call for the lien. why?

ah well....

Enjoy the day guys...

Ray, did you see anything, hear anything last night, around midnight? I think Elon launched.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Here's my TMI for the day....
> 
> Anyone else get depressed for like 2-3 days bad? I figure that no more sleep then 2 or 3 hours together for so long led to the migraines non-stop for a week, attributed to it. Of course getting sick really blew me away last week and prob was part of it.
> It doesn't happen often but every once in a while, I lose the "fight for sanity" temporarily against chronic pain. Those that deal with it, know what I mean. Kerry left Sat eve to pick up her son from BWI after she took me up to get my emission self-test done that she had to do for me. Just felt incapable to accomplishing anything other than the "must-do's". We never got round to the phone stuff as my phone wasn't compatible with the service I had selected and I just didn't have it in me to shop more.
> 
> The thing is, I generally don't get that way but once every couple of years according to Kerry. I take no daily meds for anything. They give me an inhaler for the breathing issues but I'm a bit remiss in using it. I forget all the time.
> 
> I guess coming in here this morning was good as I feel better than I have in 3 days.
> 
> I figure that EVERYONE had a better weekend!! LOL


I can relate Jeff, I go through that rollercoaster all the time. I have been on the bottom end for a few months now. I am not that kind of person to seek help for my head. But I think I need to, not just for me but also for Rose. Need to get the household back on a even keel.


----------



## Ray--Opo

jeff kushner said:


> Ended up falling back asleep around 2 till the alarm woke me at 4....then a 9 minute race till I left for work.....gosh is was cold out!
> 
> Maybe today I'll actually DO a couple of things when I get home, like vac and dusting. Having neatness around me is stress relieving!
> 
> I need to get my daughter to call Ally to find out where the lien release is, they are by far the worst at posting. They are always 3-4 months behind. I got angry and just paid it off but now they want you to call for the lien. why?
> 
> ah well....
> 
> Enjoy the day guys...
> 
> Ray, did you see anything, hear anything last night, around midnight? I think Elon launched.


I didn't see anything, have kind of lost interest in rocket launches. Another thing I need to get interest in again.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> My house and yard is the same. Dang it. Every where I look is something I need to do. That's what is so depressing maybe it should be called overwhelmed  I've had no energy to do anything but my animals. And I have to pace myself to do them. They keep me trying though. Once in a while, I'll get so sick of seeing a chore, I talk myself into doing just one small part of it. And if I don't want to do more I don't have to. That's how I fool myself  into moving a little bit. Sometimes I'm able to do more then I thought I could. Sometimes not. Looks to me like you haven't given up hope. Wonder if I could lift a chainsaw


Wow that's exactly what I am going through. Between my pains and now it's playing with my head . I can relate to every word you posted.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Yvonne G said:


> I think "TMI" is what this thread is all about. We're all friends here, and that means we're interested in what you have to share.
> 
> And along those lines, I think depression expresses differently with me. I'm thinking the reason for my recent 'laziness' is because I must be depressed. My house is a dirty mess. The yard needs so much work and I just don't want to do it. But you mentioning your Sunjoe chain saw made me order one from Amazon, so if I ever DO get any energy back, I've got a new, light weight chain saw to try out!


Wow sounds like a few of us are going through the same thing in life.


----------



## Ray--Opo

Cathie G said:


> I don't think so. My type is from a microorganism. Still probably the same kind of diet. They couldn't or wouldn't tell me what germy little bug.it is. I asked.. At least I have a diagnosis finally and know exactly what I'm fighting. Echinacea is helping again.  I only started Friday. Each day is getting better so far. I can't wait to get my full energy back.


I was just wondering, I guess celiac is common with your diagnosis.


----------



## Lyn W

Maro2Bear said:


> Camera I’m using is this one here. It’s nice ‘cause it has a small solar panel that charges the built-in lithium battery pack. You also add in 4 AA batteries as back-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campark T300/TC02 4K 30MP Solar Powered WiFi Bluetooth Trail Camera
> 
> 
> Campark world’s No.1 Online Shopping Site for Trail Camera With Night Vision, FHD 1080P Video & 14MP Photo Shot With high resolution ensure every detail will be captured, Campark T300 trail waterproof camera, and Largest Collection of Trail Camera, Colored Photos, and Much More - Buy Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.campark.net


Being solar powered is a great feature to have. My cameras are all battery powered, but rechargeables aren't recommended for use in them so the batteries don't last long and end up costing a lot. Solar is definitely better to have.


----------



## Cathie G

Crohn's disease is in my family also. Even though my thing is a microorganism I kinda stick to that diet. Grain free when possible because of the corn allergy. It's a crazy diet but I'm used to it. Even my doctors say I keep forgetting you are on a weird diet. I tell them it's not so weird. I just have to eat real food. In other words no processed food. Home cooking.


----------



## Lyn W

Good afternoon/evening all,
Our rain keeps falling - more warnings for heavy rain in place for the next couple of days. The ground is saturated. I'm sure it was the same last winter - I just hope the weather patterns aren't going to be the same as last year and bring us the heat and drought again.
I'm so sorry so many of you are feeling down in the dumps. There is a 'thing' they call the January blues and next Monday is known as Blue Monday here because it's supposed to be the most depressing date of the year. Maybe because after all the Xmas and NY celebrations it's a return to normality and the dark, dismal days of winter. I know you all have your own personal reasons for feeling low but I wonder if the January blues are exacerbating them as well? I know I haven't felt like doing anything or going anywhere for the last couple of weeks - was giving myself a good pep today about getting the work started, but this weather just makes me want to curl up and sleep. 
I hope you are all feeling brighter and more energised soon.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... I did manage to do a couple of small but big chores for me today. And I caught a bad short video of the Red Bellied Woodpecker to boot  I think I'll have to order that campark. I'll just move the little Feit into Sapphire's outdoor enclosure. He's on the little wooden feeder. I was so excited and my camera lost connection with the WiFi.
View attachment 1673372389948.mp4


----------



## Lyn W

The birds certainly like your feeders Cathie!


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> Good afternoon/evening all,
> Our rain keeps falling - more warnings for heavy rain in place for the next couple of days. The ground is saturated. I'm sure it was the same last winter - I just hope the weather patterns aren't going to be the same as last year and bring us the heat and drought again.
> I'm so sorry so many of you are feeling down in the dumps. There is a 'thing' they call the January blues and next Monday is known as Blue Monday here because it's supposed to be the most depressing date of the year. Maybe because after all the Xmas and NY celebrations it's a return to normality and the dark, dismal days of winter. I know you all have your own personal reasons for feeling low but I wonder if the January blues are exacerbating them as well? I know I haven't felt like doing anything or going anywhere for the last couple of weeks - was giving myself a good pep today about getting the work started, but this weather just makes me want to curl up and sleep.
> I hope you are all feeling brighter and more energised soon.


I don't really get the blues that everything is back to the hum drum days of life. I'm ecstatic. And well that's because there's less work to do. All those visitors cause more and more to clean and cook. Don't get me wrong I do enjoy the company though with the holidays. Now it's time to slowly and steadily get a few things actually done maybe. It's 43°f here today and so far no snow after all the promises. Just a slight dusting. The weather man is promising some by the weekend but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Cathie G

Lyn W said:


> The birds certainly like your feeders Cathie!


It's better than TV any day to watch their antics. I never dreamed I would start getting woodpeckers, chicaddees, and all that I've been able to see.


----------



## Maro2Bear

jeff kushner said:


> That's a nice camera for the money Mark....feature rich and takes great pics! Look at the link...did you photoshop the fox into your pic? LOL
> 
> 
> I knew I wouldn't find myself alone,.....most choose wisely not to share too much but I no longer have reasons not to chat about it. Well I certainly wouldn't argue with you that covid magnifies migraine! It just sucks sometimes.....not the end of the world if you are prepared for it. The written log is a great idea a lot of folks do that with meds. I would too because I'd surely forget!
> You know who is unflappable? Matilda my turtle....she's cool no matter what! She's currently hunting in her home behind me.



Nope, no photoshopping here. Camera sits about 10 ft from where that fox was eating his chicken dinner. That’s actually a a screenshot from the 20 second video that i have set. 51 20 second videos & a few good shots captured.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of birds at Cathie’s feeders! Today We bought some corn to augment our bird/squirrel feeders & yesterday I made a bunch of new suet cakes to add to the feeding routine. I’m finding out that home made “suet cakes” are so easy to make & enjoyed much more by the birds.

My Suet Recipe: a few tablespoons (3-4) of lard melted in a sauce pan, followed by 2-3 tbs of chunky peanut butter. Warmed on the stove until liquid. Stir often. Once melted. Turn off the heat. While the lard/pb slurry is melting. In a separate plastic container mix together 2-3 cups of sunflower seed, crushed raw peanuts, other grains like quinoa, wheat, chia, walnuts, etc. I also added in a 1/2 cup of raw oatmeal flakes.

Take your lard slurry & pour into your seed mixture. Stir until everything is slathered in lard. Next, spoon the nut mix into small containers. Cool down in the fridge. Should end up with some nice hard suet bird seed cakes that are really enjoyed by your local birds.


On the “volunteering” front. I’m now helping out with maintaining five large Smithsonian aquariums & diamond back tortoise tanks. 

Tasks Include - Feeding, Water Care, Filter Maintenance, Glass Cleaning & Enrichment

FEEDING: M,W,F. This takes around an hour for feeding fish, & soaking 
WATER CARE: Usually we need to also top off tanks with water, and check water chemistry once a week as well, this usually takes 1-2 hours, depending on what needs to be done. The water is brackish, and we make our own saltwater
FILTERS: Once a month we need to clean the filters on the tanks and the props in the tanks (rocks, plants, platforms, etc.). There are 6 cannister filters, and we often will do two at a time and then rotate through as possible.
GLASS AND ENRICHMENT: As needed we clean algae off the inside of the glass and clean salt crust off the tops of the tanks. We also change out enrichment for everyone (fish and turtles) every two weeks. 

Had our first ‘training” session today.

Lots of good fun.


----------



## jeff kushner

Cool stuff Mark! Getting a chance to work with those guys is always pretty cool and it sounds like fun!

I didn't put my twin feeders up this year, although I put out food when it got really cold. Generally it's been pretty mild so far.

Ray, I'm sure it's not easy for you to go, but you know where you need to plant your generous butt buddy.....jus reminding you of what you already know and tact isn't in my vocabulary. I may catch a meet or two this weekend over on Kerry's side of the bay, it clears the head for sure but it's always the last thing that I think of doing....cheapest yet most effective peer-therapy there is, for me.

Glad you are feeling better Ms Cathie......you humble me!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of birds at Cathie’s feeders! Today We bought some corn to augment our bird/squirrel feeders & yesterday I made a bunch of new suet cakes to add to the feeding routine. I’m finding out that home made “suet cakes” are so easy to make & enjoyed much more by the birds.
> 
> My Suet Recipe: a few tablespoons (3-4) of lard melted in a sauce pan, followed by 2-3 tbs of chunky peanut butter. Warmed on the stove until liquid. Stir often. Once melted. Turn off the heat. While the lard/pb slurry is melting. In a separate plastic container mix together 2-3 cups of sunflower seed, crushed raw peanuts, other grains like quinoa, wheat, chia, walnuts, etc. I also added in a 1/2 cup of raw oatmeal flakes.
> 
> Take your lard slurry & pour into your seed mixture. Stir until everything is slathered in lard. Next, spoon the nut mix into small containers. Cool down in the fridge. Should end up with some nice hard suet bird seed cakes that are really enjoyed by your local birds.
> 
> 
> On the “volunteering” front. I’m now helping out with maintaining five large Smithsonian aquariums & diamond back tortoise tanks.
> 
> Tasks Include - Feeding, Water Care, Filter Maintenance, Glass Cleaning & Enrichment
> 
> FEEDING: M,W,F. This takes around an hour for feeding fish, & soaking
> WATER CARE: Usually we need to also top off tanks with water, and check water chemistry once a week as well, this usually takes 1-2 hours, depending on what needs to be done. The water is brackish, and we make our own saltwater
> FILTERS: Once a month we need to clean the filters on the tanks and the props in the tanks (rocks, plants, platforms, etc.). There are 6 cannister filters, and we often will do two at a time and then rotate through as possible.
> GLASS AND ENRICHMENT: As needed we clean algae off the inside of the glass and clean salt crust off the tops of the tanks. We also change out enrichment for everyone (fish and turtles) every two weeks.
> 
> Had our first ‘training” session today.
> 
> Lots of good fun.


I'll have to save some suet containers and try your recipe. It seems the Downy and the Red Bellied Woodpecker's favorite is the suet. The woodpecker one I buy is probably a lot of the same ingredients. I miss Arrow and even taking care of him. That really does sound fun with the tanks.


----------



## Cathie G

jeff kushner said:


> Cool stuff Mark! Getting a chance to work with those guys is always pretty cool and it sounds like fun!
> 
> I didn't put my twin feeders up this year, although I put out food when it got really cold. Generally it's been pretty mild so far.
> 
> Ray, I'm sure it's not easy for you to go, but you know where you need to plant your generous butt buddy.....jus reminding you of what you already know and tact isn't in my vocabulary. I may catch a meet or two this weekend over on Kerry's side of the bay, it clears the head for sure but it's always the last thing that I think of doing....cheapest yet most effective peer-therapy there is, for me.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Ms Cathie......you humble me!


You inspired me to try. since I was running my mouth . I had to.


----------



## Maro2Bear

I also have a two foot long cherry limb that I have drilled out a bunch of holes that I fill with the suet mixture. The birds love it.


----------

